# Sticky  The Son of Opinions on Omega (AKA OoO Part II)



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Due to its unwieldily size we've had to close the Opinions on Omega thread started in 2017 here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/opinions-omega-4462154-1580.html

With this continuation thread allow me to remind everyone of a few community rules:

_2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the Moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the Moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.
_
_Members who have personal issues with other members and Moderators must resolve their differences outside the forum. WatchUSeek policy is not to discuss issues with other forums.

_
_7. Please limit off-topic posts, and mark them clearly as such ("OT" in the subject line, and/or the OT or coffee cup icon). Please do not initiate or participate in political or religious debates. Also, consider whether WatchUseek's Public Forum or The Café might be a more appropriate place for your post.
_
_Speed posting with the aim of reaching 100 posts will result in access to the Sales Corner being removed and the members post count will be adjusted. Superfluous posts will be regarded as spam and deleted. What constitutes speed posting is at the discretion of the WatchUSeek Admins and Moderating team.

_
_8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.
_
_Moreover, any picture that would not be suitable for viewing at an average workplace should not be posted here, i.e. nudity and other adult themes are unacceptable. Please generally exercise discretion when posting pictures in keeping with the kind and courteous spirit of the forum. In case of doubt, please contact the forum Moderators prior to posting in order to avoid disputes and misunderstandings. Any posting of images is subject to review, and the determination of what is acceptable is at the sole discretion of the Moderators and the management of WatchUSeek. They will take appropriate action should any picture be deemed to be offensive or aggressive, and their decisions are final.

10 . Don't engage in dialogue with a troll or a spammer. Report them to the Moderators or use the "report post" button located in each post._


_11. Moderators' and the Administrator's decisions are final. If you are in doubt about a post, please contact a Moderator before you submit your post. Membership of the forum can be revoked by the forum administration without any reason being given. Moderators reserve the right to delete or edit any questionable posts at their discretion and without warning._
_WatchUSeek reserves the right to remove, at any time, any or all of your mailing list privileges if WatchUSeek determines, at WatchUSeek's sole discretion, that you have violated our standards of behavior. WatchUSeek moderation is not a topic for discussion, decisions are made by those who created and run this forum, and are made in its best interest._

Thank you in advance for your understanding and contributions!

Brad

PS - this post is useless without a pic...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Um....what?!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks Brad!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Um....what?!


Darn it! I thought I would get the first post in.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I... I... I dunno, I kinda liked the run down, pieced-together backwoods shack that OoO.1 had become...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Darn it! I thought I would get the first post in.


Only 999 more to go for me.

Or wait - does the counter restart or continue?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

What. Have we slipped into an parallel universe. Lucky for me it’s Tuesday so I’m wearing my Speedy. Let me just go and get my towel.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Whew that's a relief!

I thought my discussion of PayPal got us into trouble!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> What. Have we slipped into an parallel universe. Lucky for me it's Tuesday so I'm wearing my Speedy. Let me just go and get my towel.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Whew that's a relief!
> 
> I thought my discussion of PayPal got us into trouble!


I was just gonna write that Dick sunk the OoO.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks Brad!


I'm glad to do it. The old thread got so big it was causing page time-outs on Safari, Firefox, and Chrome on certain machines. It's probably a good idea to make continuation threads every 50K posts from here on out.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'm glad to do it. The old thread got so big it was causing page time-outs on Safari, Firefox, and Chrome on certain machines. It's probably a good idea to make continuation threads every 50K posts from here on out.


So that gives us what, couple of months on this thread before part three?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'm glad to do it. *The old thread got so big it was causing page time-outs on Safari, Firefox, and Chrome on certain machines.* It's probably a good idea to make continuation threads every 50K posts from here on out.


It was? How did we know that? Do the server logs get filled up with the timeouts? Never had an issue on my machines (only going back to an eight-year-old Mac).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Darn it! I thought I would get the first post in.


Well, I got the last one on OoO 1.0!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was just gonna write that Dick sunk the OoO.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Will you get a notification if we add your quote in our signature line?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'm glad to do it. The old thread got so big it was causing page time-outs on Safari, Firefox, and Chrome on certain machines. It's probably a good idea to make continuation threads every 50K posts from here on out.


Thank you Brad. Appreciate it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So that gives us what, couple of months on this thread before part three?


There are a lot of other threads on WUS that go into part 2, 3, 4. The Brotherhood of Submariner homages is part 40 now....


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There are a lot of other threads on WUS that go into part 2, 3, 4. The Brotherhood of Submariner homages is part 40 now....


So they are in BS? Sounds about right.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

For the first time in a very long time I am actually able to pull up and post on OoO, now Part II, on my desktop. Big thumbs up and thanks for Brad, AKA CMSgt Bo, for the reboot and starting over.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There are a lot of other threads on WUS that go into part 2, 3, 4. The Brotherhood of Submariner homages is part 40 now....


And my comment was more like a tongue-in-cheek way of saying thank you.

So officially - than you Brad!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> For the first time in a very long time I am actually able to pull up and post on OoO, now Part II, on my desktop. Big thumbs up and thanks for Brad, AKA CMSgt Bo, for the reboot and starting over.


What's your config? I must've been oblivious to any loading problems that were due to the size of the thread.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And my comment was more like a tongue-in-cheek way of saying thank you.


twss


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Darn it! I thought I would get the first post in.


Nope. CMSgt Bo got the first post in. Apparently Bro Dick got the last post in the original OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'm glad to do it. The old thread got so big it was causing page time-outs on Safari, Firefox, and Chrome on certain machines. It's probably a good idea to make continuation threads every 50K posts from here on out.


Thanks Brad from me too as I can now pull up and post on OoO on my desktop but still need to use my iPhone Tapatalk app to post gifs.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> What's your config? I must've been oblivious to any loading problems that were due to the size of the thread.


Yeah none on my side as well, PC or app.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Whew that's a relief!
> 
> I thought my discussion of PayPal got us into trouble!


Me too!

Happy to see the son of OoO being born. I feel like the proud weird Uncle. :-d


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> What's your config? I must've been oblivious to any loading problems that were due to the size of the thread.


What's a configuration? Keep in mind I have an analog brain, having been forced into the digital 21st century screaming and kicking.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Happy to see the son of OoO being born.


Many Aussie friends will be shocked (surprised?).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Me too!
> 
> Happy to see the son of OoO being born. I feel like the proud weird Uncle. :-d


I believe the occasion calls for a special birthday cake


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Well, I got the last one on OoO 1.0!


Show off!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Show off!


Fact is, I was more relieved than anything else...really thought my post got us locked


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Um....what?!


Congrats! You are now the first poster on SoOoO and therefore the founding member. Way to go!

For the record :


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> For the first time in a very long time I am actually able to pull up and post on OoO, now Part II, on my desktop. Big thumbs up and thanks for Brad, AKA CMSgt Bo, for the reboot and starting over.


This!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats! You are now the first poster on SoOoO and therefore the founding member. Way to go!


This deserves a Tuesday 2pm beer.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> It was? How did we know that? Do the server logs get filled up with the timeouts? Never had an issue on my machines (only going back to an eight-year-old Mac).


Several of the Mods couldn't access the thread on their computers. I couldn't access the thread unless I was using threaded view (I need to use hybrid view to effectively do my job).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brad, here's another thank you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Celebrating the SOoO!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Haven't read posts yet but :
Rule#1 post count rolls over from OoO. So unce well on his way.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't let this opportunity pass us by...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And for the trifecta...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats! You are now the first poster on SoOoO and therefore the founding member. Way to go!


Technically incorrect. CMSgt Bo is actually the first poster on this new and improved SoOoO.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Basically, OoO defeated WUS.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Technically incorrect. CMSgt Bo is actually the first poster on this new and improved SoOoO.


I'm still having that 2pm celebration beer.....


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I'm still having that 2pm celebration beer.....


Hey, there's always something to celebrate, amirite?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So that gives us what, couple of months on this thread before part three?


Grandson of OoO?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> This deserves a Tuesday 2pm beer.


You need to hoist your 2PM beer to CMSgt Bo, congratulating him as the first poster.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> What's a configuration? Keep in mind I have an analog brain, having been forced into the digital 21st century screaming and kicking.


Computer, operating system, browser? Maybe that's all that's worth mentioning.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Is there a term for a trifecta + 1?

[video]https://i.imgur.com/c6RNRtJ.mp4[/video]


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Only 999 more to go for me.
> 
> Or wait - does the counter restart or continue?


See my post.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Celebrating the SOoO!
> 
> View attachment 15157533


Thank goodness one of y'all brought Paulina back. I was afraid that I'd have to go back and find my post where I introduced her to OoO.1.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is a pentafecta then.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Several of the Mods couldn't access the thread on their computers. I couldn't access the thread unless I was using threaded view (I need to use hybrid view to effectively do my job).


#neverreadahead

Hybrid view? Hmm, ok, I've never tried that.

#twss

Okay, took a look at it... hell no, I can't imagine using that view. Reminds me too much of BBS boards from twenty years ago.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Several of the Mods couldn't access the thread on their computers. I couldn't access the thread unless I was using threaded view (I need to use hybrid view to effectively do my job).


So wait... We were able to hide? Now we know...

So guess that means we have to be careful til we are too big again?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I believe the occasion calls for a special birthday cake


OBVIOUSLY STORE-BOUGHT MUFFINS


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Celebrating the SOoO!
> 
> View attachment 15157533


So SOoO or SoOoO or just OoO?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Technically incorrect. CMSgt Bo is actually the first poster on this new and improved SoOoO.


Mods don't count  unless they participate.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Basically, OoO defeated WUS.


Only sad part is we were close to beating number of views on WRUW.

Good news the OP is no longer a POS. Or is that an insult? Hmm can you insult a banned member?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Something very satisfying about saying we were too big for them. 
TWSS. 
Well well here we are from scratch. Gonna miss the old place.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Hmm can you insult a banned member?


Freely!

It's when "punching down" is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Since I had the most mileposts in OoO, I propose not doing runs here. I know it might be heresy but...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Something very satisfying about saying we were too big for them.
> TWSS.
> Well well here we are from scratch. Gonna miss the old place.
> 
> ...


For sure but you've only been here 50 posts without a Rolex.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Many Aussie friends will be shocked (surprised?).


You got that right!

Good job Brad, this should have been done ages ago.

Gonna have to do some manual copy and paste work to quote the old thread until I catch up...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Also to our lurkers in the past, if you are up to it, now would be the time to join in. As a group, OoO bros are pretty welcoming of new members. OTOH, speed posters and jerjs generally don't do well.

I can't believe I let Gun stay ahead of me in post count.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Several of the Mods couldn't access the thread on their computers. I couldn't access the thread unless I was using threaded view (I need to use hybrid view to effectively do my job).


It's OK,
We were getting pretty good at self moderating and keeping each other in line...

One of the best behaved threads on WUS!

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> For sure but you've only been here 50 posts without a Rolex.




OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rest In Peace Henri we will miss you very much

And to whatever got you last night I swear don’t let me catch you ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is there a term for a trifecta + 1?
> 
> [video]https://i.imgur.com/c6RNRtJ.mp4[/video]


Quadrella is used here...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'm glad to do it. The old thread got so big it was causing page time-outs on Safari, Firefox, and Chrome on certain machines. It's probably a good idea to make continuation threads every 50K posts from here on out.


Thanks CMSgt Bo, you are an official OoO now since you are the OP of OoO part II; I am not very good with words, so I chose to welcome you with this video that I find very representative of our OoO brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Since I had the most mileposts in OoO, I propose not doing runs here. I know it might be heresy but...


Some records are best left alone.

Congratulations on being the unbeaten milestone legend of OoO BT...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just to inject a bit of wristwatch-related discussion (let's see how long _this_ lasts!)...

*What's missing here? What should be my next purchase?*

Ignore the AW and pretend that the upper left is a blank slot (which is usually the case as I normally keep the AW outside the box and on its charger).

The watches I've worn the most often are the SKX, the gold[-plated] Centrix, and the funky little Diastar. The Citizen in the top row has been a good vacation/GADA watch, however. The old Omega in the top right is my dress-up, "pretend I'm a gentleman" watch; it's a hand-me-down from Dad, and although I actually like wearing it casually, I worry about its water resistance and general durability.

A year or two ago, Sporty gave a nigh-unbeatable recommendation of an Exp I to cap this off. Well within our budget, should give a lifetime of service, easily legible and can settle into just about any role. But sometimes I wonder if it would be too "safe" of a watch to keep my interest.

I'm not helping myself out very much, either. I've liked trying on everything from a TT DJ41 diamonds/fluted/jubilee to an ultra-modest silver OP36 to a rose gold Cellini.

When the time comes, it'll probably come down to whichever my wife likes the most that day, so any recommendation from you guys might not matter at all. *I guess I'm mostly wondering if my doubts - which can be phrased as, "Would a Rolex scratch my itch?" - are unfounded.*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Some records are best left alone.
> 
> Congratulations on being the unbeaten milestone legend of OoO BT...
> 
> SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


And a Godfrey needed.

OoO is dead, long live SoOoO...

(Well, until about 50k posts anyway...)

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Rest In Peace Henri we will miss you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The OG OoO got too big for WUS. Now let's see what the son can do.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Just to inject a bit of wristwatch-related discussion (let's see how long _this_ lasts!)...
> 
> *What's missing here? What should be my next purchase?*
> 
> ...


Maybe and at least you won't lose a bunch of $. Wives at least Mrs BT likes that argument.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Rest In Peace Henri we will miss you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Don't forget to rate this thread excellent to get our 5 stars back.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Rest In Peace Henri we will miss you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?? No, man....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Just to inject a bit of wristwatch-related discussion (let's see how long _this_ lasts!)...
> 
> *What's missing here? What should be my next purchase?*
> 
> ...


Since you already have a lady size Oyster Perpetual, I think the Explorer will make a very nice pairing.

Will it scratch your itch? Only time will tell. But at least you won't be losing a bunch if indeed you decide to flip it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Fact is, I was more relieved than anything else...really thought my post got us locked


LOL. Yes, better not earn another infraction.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Don't forget to rate this thread excellent to get our 5 stars back.


Can this be done on Tapatalk?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats! You are now the first poster on SoOoO and therefore the founding member. Way to go!


I like the sound of SoOoO better!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Haven't read posts yet but :
> Rule#1 post count rolls over from OoO. So unce well on his way.


Yay!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Technically incorrect. CMSgt Bo is actually the first poster on this new and improved SoOoO.


Well, at least I am still on page 1


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


>


You got a Like just for Wonder Woman.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> So wait... We were able to hide? Now we know...
> 
> So guess that means we have to be careful til we are too big again?


It's like the OoO is there and yet not there...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Knowing that I didn't kill OoO I guess I can rest a little easier tonight. Goodnight gentlemen


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> So SOoO or SoOoO or just OoO?


SoOoO

We should include the 'of' since the original OoO had the 'of' included.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yay!


Sir Dog you might want to post definitions.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks CMSgt Bo, you are an official OoO now since you are the OP of OoO part II; I am not very good with words, so I chose to welcome you with this video that I find very representative of our OoO brotherhood


Thanks, the first round of Hulka-Burgers are on me!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Since I had the most mileposts in OoO, I propose not doing runs here. I know it might be heresy but...


I second that proposal.

I was going to say that a milestone run is just going to add to the post count unnecessarily and we will have to jump to Part 3 prematurely


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's like the OoO is there and yet not there...


Yes it is slowly sailing off of page 1.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Just to inject a bit of wristwatch-related discussion (let's see how long _this_ lasts!)...
> 
> *What's missing here? What should be my next purchase?*
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I second that proposal.
> 
> I was going to say that a milestone run is just going to add to the post count unnecessarily and we will have to jump to Part 3 prematurely


Yep my thinking too so I promise not to chase. If I get one, it will be a 59.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

The best part of SoOoO is that I have actually read all the posts.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Since you already have a lady size Oyster Perpetual, I think the Explorer will make a very nice pairing.
> 
> Will it scratch your itch? Only time will tell. But at least you won't be losing a bunch if indeed you decide to flip it.


Yeah, by paper value alone, the ladies' OP is the best watch in the box. But she almost never wears it, and since it's her mom's, I think she wants one of her very own eventually... which is like when I said to her, I don't know if I 'need' another watch, and she said, "You don't have a nice watch _of your own._" After all, I didn't actually spend my own money on anything in the pic besides the G-Shock -- even the Rados were gifts from my godfather.

Speaking of that little OP, it was left behind when her parents moved back to Korea, and it languished in a box for several years with a cracked crystal. She was ready to junk it because she thought it didn't work. Turned out that the crystal, which was plexi (and possibly non-original), was cracked in a way that left part of it pushed down and blocking the seconds hand; when I lifted it up, the seconds hand started ticking right away. I got it repaired with a basic service, and although it's been fine, she's only worn it once. I wonder if it's got some sour memories since she remained here in the States under less-than-wonderful circumstances.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Just to inject a bit of wristwatch-related discussion (let's see how long _this_ lasts!)...
> 
> *What's missing here? What should be my next purchase?*
> 
> ...


@Sportura is right you know. An Explorer would fill that spot and will be your daily wearer. Otherwise, an OP39 might also fit the bill as a GADA watch. Casual enough for daily and weekends, smart enough for a semi formal night out. 100m WR good enough for the beach.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I never thought I would see the day, but guys......your first OoO nearly broke the internet. Sad to see it go.....but this opens so many possibilities;-)


----------



## collector210 (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm glad I made it to the first 100.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> This
> 
> View attachment 15157759


You're not wrong


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

@DogbertIsFat

Quoting from OoO.

Oh, he knows now, so does she.

We all know they are "kissing cousins", but don't know if it went beyond that.

Probably not the sort of thing he wanted to boast about...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> I never thought I would see the day, but guys......your first OoO nearly broke the internet. Sad to see it go.....but this opens so many possibilities;-)


One door closes and another opens.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @Sportura is right you know. An Explorer would fill that spot and will be your daily wearer. Otherwise, an OP39 might also fit the bill as a GADA watch. Casual enough for daily and weekends, smart enough for a semi formal night out. 100m WR good enough for the beach.


Yeah, see? I can also convince myself that I have room for a plain neutral-colored ExpI/OP/DJ/maybe-ExpII, leave the funkiness to the Rados, and put Dad's old Omega in reserve for those rare dressup occasions.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

collector210 said:


> I'm glad I made it to the first 100.


It wouldn't be OoO if a milestone wasn't snagged by a FRIGGIN INTERLOPER.

lmao

Nice one, btw.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> View attachment 15157789
> 
> @DogbertIsFat
> 
> ...


At least he didn't shag his cousin. Ewww...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

INCOMING!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, see? I can also convince myself that I have room for a plain neutral-colored ExpI/OP/DJ/maybe-ExpII, leave the funkiness to the Rados, and put Dad's old Omega in reserve for those rare dressup occasions.


I think an OP39 is great value, Explorer is nice to have but the Mercedes hands make it a bit more sporty and so not as versatile as an OP.

Explorer II is totally sporty and you can't go for semi formals in that though. But if you have other watches for that, then an Explorer II is a good choice.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

@rjohnson56







Haha.
This is brilliant.
False positive is a great way to let someone down easy...

"You're really hot, and I really like you, but we are second cousins..."

On the other hand, a flat phone battery could get you into all sorts of tricky situations...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is better.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/opinions-omega-4462154-post51790183.html#post51790183

I was thinking the same thing.

I don't want grey hairs floating in my 15yo Macallan...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think an OP39 is great value, Explorer is nice to have but the Mercedes hands make it a bit more sporty and so not as versatile as an OP.
> 
> Explorer II is totally sporty and you can't go for semi formals in that though. But if you have other watches for that, then an Explorer II is a good choice.


My points in favor of the ExpI (and the blue OP36) are that its 3-6-9 markers should help me avoid misreading the time. We've often gone out to the mall and gone shopping to kill time before a movie, and a couple times, I thought we had over an hour left when in fact we had just a few minutes till showtime. I experimented some more with different faces on my AW, and I learned that I make fewer mistakes when the dial has at least a 3-6-9 on it.

But I would totally not turn down a straight-up OP39, either. No real wrong answer as usual.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/opinions-omega-4462154-post51790353.html#post51790353

I would have done the same.
No way I would have paid for work I specifically didn't request...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Let's hope they got some relief.

Like the kissing cousins, I guess we will never know on here...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> I never thought I would see the day, but guys......your first OoO nearly broke the internet. Sad to see it go.....but this opens so many possibilities;-)


I have exactly the same feeling, we're going places


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> My points in favor of the ExpI (and the blue OP36) are that its 3-6-9 markers should help me avoid misreading the time. We've often gone out to the mall and gone shopping to kill time before a movie, and a couple times, I thought we had over an hour left when in fact we had just a few minutes till showtime. I experimented some more with different faces on my AW, and I learned that I make fewer mistakes when the dial has at least a 3-6-9 on it.
> 
> But I would totally not turn down a straight-up OP39, either. No real wrong answer as usual.


I have been tempted by the OP39 many times already, almost enough to sell my sub. Ditto on the Exp1, but OP is most versatile.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mrs. B5 had hers done last week.
What a relief. She had taken to wearing a beanie if she needed to go out...
(it did look kind of cute on her though)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Speaking of transparency...

_Admin note: please refer to the reminder in post #1._


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My points in favor of the ExpI (and the blue OP36) are that its 3-6-9 markers should help me avoid misreading the time. We've often gone out to the mall and gone shopping to kill time before a movie, and a couple times, I thought we had over an hour left when in fact we had just a few minutes till showtime. I experimented some more with different faces on my AW, and I learned that I make fewer mistakes when the dial has at least a 3-6-9 on it.
> 
> But I would totally not turn down a straight-up OP39, either. No real wrong answer as usual.


Okay, this is the part I don't get. How many people have said that lumed 3, 6, 9 is important to read the dial in the dark. The only way that you can mis-read a dial is you're wearing your watch the other way around. My Tudor Black Bay or Submariner only has lumed indices and I always know which way the watch is facing because the 12 o'clock is on the outside wrist and the 6 o'clock is on the inside wrist.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay, before we get too far down the track, please let me post a listing of our post counts from OoO









Of those who are not in the list but have been regulars here,
@Jaguarshark = 863
@StephenCanale = 792
@Kris47 = 491
@Unce_Turbo_997 = 338


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Seriously?


Yup something got him coyote or bobcat


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @Unce_Turbo_997 = 338


Climbing up in the world.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Going for post 123! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Going for post 123!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


YES! And first Godfrey! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Just to inject a bit of wristwatch-related discussion (let's see how long _this_ lasts!)...
> 
> *What's missing here? What should be my next purchase?*
> 
> ...


It's hard to argue against the Exp 1. I love mine and IMO, it's the most versatile watch in Rolex's catalog right now.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Just to inject a bit of wristwatch-related discussion (let's see how long _this_ lasts!)...
> 
> *What's missing here? What should be my next purchase?*
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with an Explorer 1, but with your sense of style, I would suggest an OP or DJ would be more appropriate.
You could probably pull off a TT variant, although if you want to cross over into casual and use it as a GADA, SS would be better, and it would still fly under the radar of most people.
Get the fluted bezel to give it a little more "bling" presence...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, this is the part I don't get. How many people have said that lumed 3, 6, 9 is important to read the dial in the dark. The only way that you can mis-read a dial is you're wearing your watch the other way around. My Tudor Black Bay or Submariner only has lumed indices and I always know which way the watch is facing because the 12 o'clock is on the outside wrist and the 6 o'clock is on the inside wrist.


For me, it was when I had on the Rado, or the AW with an all-baton dial; and as the markers all look alike, sometimes I'd mix up the 7 and 8, for example. On my SKX009, it wasn't a problem, because the markers for 6 and 9 are so different from the others. It wasn't even in the dark, either, it was just in regular lighting that I'd misread the time.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Just to inject a bit of wristwatch-related discussion (let's see how long _this_ lasts!)...
> 
> *What's missing here? What should be my next purchase?*
> 
> ...


You've always seemed to be more into casual/dress watches so I'd say OP or AT if you want or if you want a bit more dress a DJ with WG bezel. Problem is they're safe bets, so maybe something more interesting like the blue dialed GP posted yesterday.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Seriously?


Wondering the same.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Rest In Peace Henri we will miss you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad news JMan.
My sympathies to you and your family.
What happened?
From your post it seems like an outside attack from something.
How horrible...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

New strap came in. Pretty excellent quality from what I can tell so far. Pretty good grade leather not softened but doesn’t feel stiff and should break into a very comfortable wear. Will put it on the Seiko later. For a handmade nicely built strap for under $30, I’m truly impressed and plan on giving this guy more business. Let me wear it first but save their website guys. Looks like a winner.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Don't forget to rate this thread excellent to get our 5 stars back.


Done...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> One door closes and another opens.


That's happened to me as well. Never fun being forced out the back door.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's happened to me as well. Never fun being forced out the back door.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


insert totally NSFW clip from Zack & Miri


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Can this be done on Tapatalk?


No.
Need to use a browser...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15157835
> 
> View attachment 15157839


Are you trying to beat Jason's Doxa record? Although if I recall he collects vintage.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jman I can send you a replacement free of charge. Just as a professional courtesy. 😂😂😂


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My points in favor of the ExpI (and the blue OP36) are that its 3-6-9 markers should help me avoid misreading the time. We've often gone out to the mall and gone shopping to kill time before a movie, and a couple times, I thought we had over an hour left when in fact we had just a few minutes till showtime. I experimented some more with different faces on my AW, and I learned that I make fewer mistakes when the dial has at least a 3-6-9 on it.
> 
> But I would totally not turn down a straight-up OP39, either. No real wrong answer as usual.


3-6-9 will lead you into the vintage Omega quagmire

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> For me, it was when I had on the Rado, or the AW with an all-baton dial; and as the markers all look alike, sometimes I'd mix up the 7 and 8, for example. On my SKX009, it wasn't a problem, because the markers for 6 and 9 are so different from the others. It wasn't even in the dark, either, it was just in regular lighting that I'd misread the time.


GF

So, in order from most error-prone to most reliable, for me it goes like this, with the California and all-Arabic dials effectively brings a tie, and the 12-3-6-9 still being easy to read but with a lot less clutter.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, before we get too far down the track, please let me post a listing of our post counts from OoO
> 
> View attachment 15157925
> 
> ...


Post 32

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

collector210 said:


> I'm glad I made it to the first 100.


Just tell us you are not a speed poster, pls.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Yup something got him coyote or bobcat


Sad.

I lost count of how many cats we've fed to coyotes.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> 3-6-9 will lead you into the vintage Omega quagmire
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Either that or JLC Master Control (which I also wouldn't complain about).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, before we get too far down the track, please let me post a listing of our post counts from OoO
> 
> View attachment 15157925
> 
> ...


Didn't I already do that?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Just tell us you are not a speed poster, pls.


Speed poster? Just look at B5's post count in less than a year. Bro gotta have sore thumbs by now. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Yup something got him coyote or bobcat


Dammit. RIP.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Yup something got him coyote or bobcat


Hope he had claws to fight back.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> New strap came in. Pretty excellent quality from what I can tell so far. Pretty good grade leather not softened but doesn't feel stiff and should break into a very comfortable wear. Will put it on the Seiko later. For a handmade nicely built strap for under $30, I'm truly impressed and plan on giving this guy more business. Let me wear it first but save their website guys. Looks like a winner.


Curious. All recent posts of the new watch and accessories are taken from inside your car.

Are you cheating on your wife.

Not that there's anyway wrong with that as I'm sure many a WIS have taken that path and it made all the difference.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't I already do that?


Sorry. I think I must have missed that switching from Tapatalk to desktop.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't I already do that?


Post 32, again 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey, bro Barracks, this is for you to sleep over....









I think you need this. ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Sad news JMan.
> My sympathies to you and your family.
> What happened?
> From your post it seems like an outside attack from something.
> How horrible...


I mean this is awful I found a third of him this morning something tore him apart . Was hard to see I tell you . My kids are beyond themselves they loved him dearly and he was a fantastic pet . So many new constructions where we are at so suspect wild life territory is shrinking . The other day we saw a bobcat right up the road but usually they don't kill cats but coyotes will. Just sucks man, it took my youngest 2 years to coax him to come around then we had him fixed and he became just a sweet thing. He would even come on walks with us , how many cats do that


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TOP-QUALIT...738634?hash=item216003214a:g:1lwAAOSwI~FdRfZs

Any thoughts as to this GlideLock clasp? It's not Rolex, obviously, but the clasp looks to be of nice quality.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I mean this is awful I found a third of him this morning something tore him apart . Was hard to see I tell you . My kids are beyond themselves they loved him dearly and he was a fantastic pet . So many new constructions where we are at so suspect wild life territory is shrinking . The other day we saw a bobcat right up the road but usually they don't kill cats but coyotes will. Just sucks man, it took my youngest 2 years to coax him to come around then we had him fixed and he became just a sweet thing. He would even come on walks with us , how many cats do that


Sorry to hear of the loss of your cat @jmanlay. Hope he didn't suffer too much.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Hope he had claws to fight back.


He had some massive claws


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I mean this is awful I found a third of him this morning something tore him apart . Was hard to see I tell you . My kids are beyond themselves they loved him dearly and he was a fantastic pet . So many new constructions where we are at so suspect wild life territory is shrinking . The other day we saw a bobcat right up the road but usually they don't kill cats but coyotes will. Just sucks man, it took my youngest 2 years to coax him to come around then we had him fixed and he became just a sweet thing. He would even come on walks with us , how many cats do that


Sorry to hear of the loss of your cat @jmanlay. Hope he didn't suffer too much.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Curious. All recent posts of the new watch and accessories are taken from inside your car.
> 
> Are you cheating on your wife.
> 
> ...


Lmao. Just a coincidence. They just happened to come in before I head out to work. So check the mail, grab my stuff and pack it up for work. I usually get my Starbucks and chill in the car for a little while and catch up. I'm a creature of habit. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I mean this is awful I found a third of him this morning something tore him apart . Was hard to see I tell you .


*****. I didn't want to imagine it. Our Norman, the sweetheart that he is, I fear doesn't have any fighting spirit that would save him if he got into a scuffle.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I mean this is awful I found a third of him this morning something tore him apart . Was hard to see I tell you . My kids are beyond themselves they loved him dearly and he was a fantastic pet . So many new constructions where we are at so suspect wild life territory is shrinking . The other day we saw a bobcat right up the road but usually they don't kill cats but coyotes will. Just sucks man, it took my youngest 2 years to coax him to come around then we had him fixed and he became just a sweet thing. He would even come on walks with us , how many cats do that


Really, really sorry to hear this. He sounds like a great cat jman. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Just tell us you are not a speed poster, pls.


By the looks of it definitely not.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TOP-QUALIT...738634?hash=item216003214a:g:1lwAAOSwI~FdRfZs
> 
> Any thoughts as to this GlideLock clasp? It's not Rolex, obviously, but the clasp looks to be of nice quality.


Sure of course, you know these are made by those same factories in China making Rolex rip offs right?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Either that or JLC Master Control (which I also wouldn't complain about).


Speaking of JLC I have been thinking about this guy lately.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> He had some massive claws


Bet he tried. Bless him.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure of course, you know these are made by those same factories in China making Rolex rip offs right?


Oh, I think that they are tied in with Ginault as well. I get that. I am just looking for a spare clasp for the Sub to throw on the RubberB bracelet so I can maintain Glidelock but also not have to keep unscrewing the clasp from the bracelet.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Speaking of JLC I have been thinking about this guy lately.
> 
> View attachment 15158153


That's a pretty cool watch; got to see one the day I handled a MC Date, too. It just seemed... I dunno, the dial seemed plasticky, and the case is pretty sharp-edged. Still liked it a lot, and the timing bezel would be quietly useful.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Speaking of JLC I have been thinking about this guy lately.
> 
> View attachment 15158153


I quite like these in blue.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao. Just a coincidence. They just happened to come in before I head out to work. So check the mail, grab my stuff and pack it up for work. I usually get my Starbucks and chill in the car for a little while and catch up. I'm a creature of habit. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Habits are sometimes a good thing, like dropping by another subforum before coming to OoO, as long as it doesn't involve fraternizing with the ennemy ;-)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a pretty cool watch; got to see one the day I handled a MC Date, too. It just seemed... I dunno, the dial seemed plasticky, and the case is pretty sharp-edged. Still liked it a lot, and the timing bezel would be quietly useful.


I have always wanted to try one on. Did you try it on when you saw it? I have heard they wear well. Bet it feels big due to the small bezel (the IWC Portuguese problem). Still like it very much. Love it on the OEM strap.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> I quite like these in blue.


Yeah that blue dial is what attracted me to it in the first place. Never quite sure of the JLC movement robustness compared to Rolex. Beautiful yes, but as a daily sports watch?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Knowing that I didn't kill OoO I guess I can rest a little easier tonight. Goodnight gentlemen


We've seen her before.
In some old useless thread I think.
Welcome back...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TOP-QUALIT...738634?hash=item216003214a:g:1lwAAOSwI~FdRfZs
> 
> Any thoughts as to this GlideLock clasp? It's not Rolex, obviously, but the clasp looks to be of nice quality.


I've considered getting something like this as well. I'm spoiled by how easy it is to get an Omega adjustible for my seamaster and speedmaster and I want something like it for my 5 digit rolex watches. IIRC the "official" Ginault glidelock copy is $250 so this is probably the exact same thing for a bit less. If it makes the anti-mod crowd any less mad I'm more than happy to scrawl "FAKE" on it 

And yay! new thread! Although I was gonna gift whoever got 200K on OOO with a rolex of their choice, oh well....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Habits are sometimes a good thing, like dropping by another subforum before coming to OoO, as long as it doesn't involve fraternizing with the ennemy ;-)


Lmao you funny guy. See what you get for refusing to adopt me. You cut me deep brother. 
Love you man.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are you trying to beat Jason's Doxa record? Although if I recall he collects vintage.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I've had them all. Even the elusive "double RR" Caribbean 750 and several T-graphs. At this point I only still have vintage and a special edition 1200T Pro. It's a DWL edition that was released with my buddy "Doc Pete's" book.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I second that proposal.
> 
> I was going to say that a milestone run is just going to add to the post count unnecessarily and we will have to jump to Part 3 prematurely


If this rate keeps up, Part 3 will get here in around 2 months!

Maybe we should just refrain from unnecessary posts of all types and just post relevant, meaningful content...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a pretty cool watch; got to see one the day I handled a MC Date, too. It just seemed... I dunno, *the dial seemed plasticky*, and the case is pretty sharp-edged. Still liked it a lot, and the timing bezel would be quietly useful.


Hmm, I can see that. It is similar to the Tudor Pelagos blue in a sense.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

175 replies in 3 hours... no wonder the other thread was so huge.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah that blue dial is what attracted me to it in the first place. Never quite sure of the JLC movement robustness compared to Rolex. Beautiful yes, but as a daily sports watch?


I mean, I totally agree. But I guess the new JLC warranty program helps a bit with that.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Black5 said:


> If this rate keeps up, Part 3 will get here in around 2 months!
> 
> *Maybe we should just refrain from unnecessary posts of all types and just post relevant, meaningful content*...


So you're suggesting that this thread just be deleted?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I have always wanted to try one on. Did you try it on when you saw it? I have heard they wear well. Bet it feels big due to the small bezel (the IWC Portuguese problem). Still like it very much. Love it on the OEM strap.


They had one at Lenkersdorfer at Tyson's when I got to see it last July. Pardon my hairy ape man arms.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> I've considered getting something like this as well. I'm spoiled by how easy it is to get an Omega adjustible for my seamaster and speedmaster and I want something like it for my 5 digit rolex watches. IIRC the "official" Ginault glidelock copy is $250 so this is probably the exact same thing for a bit less. If it makes the anti-mod crowd any less mad I'm more than happy to scrawl "FAKE" on it
> 
> And yay! new thread! Although I was gonna gift whoever got 200K on OOO with a rolex of their choice, oh well....


Yeah, I mean, I figure I can use it in the summer on my RubberB so I don't scratch the f out of my Rolex clasp. The Submariner itself is legit so I don't really care, but I also don't want to give anything to the Ginault people on the other hand. But I can't imagine giving $189 is going to considerably help their bottom line as a one-off purchase.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'm glad to do it. The old thread got so big it was causing page time-outs on Safari, Firefox, and Chrome on certain machines. It's probably a good idea to make continuation threads every 50K posts from here on out.


Thanks a lot SgtBo .. |>. Really appreciated mate.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, by paper value alone, the ladies' OP is the best watch in the box. But she almost never wears it, and since it's her mom's, I think she wants one of her very own eventually... which is like when I said to her, I don't know if I 'need' another watch, and she said, *"You don't have a nice watch of your own.*" After all, I didn't actually spend my own money on anything in the pic besides the G-Shock -- even the Rados were gifts from my godfather.
> 
> Speaking of that little OP, it was left behind when her parents moved back to Korea, and it languished in a box for several years with a cracked crystal. She was ready to junk it because she thought it didn't work. Turned out that the crystal, which was plexi (and possibly non-original), was cracked in a way that left part of it pushed down and blocking the seconds hand; when I lifted it up, the seconds hand started ticking right away. I got it repaired with a basic service, and although it's been fine, she's only worn it once. I wonder if it's got some sour memories since she remained here in the States under less-than-wonderful circumstances.


She's right.
Although it's great that you have watches that are handed down and mean something to you, it important to have something personal of yours so that you have something that is uniquely you.
Someday, maybe yours will be handed down and mean something to someone else...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> *****. I didn't want to imagine it. Our Norman, the sweetheart that he is, I fear doesn't have any fighting spirit that would save him if he got into a scuffle.


All I can say is that it had to be pretty darn strong to take him down . He would not even back down to our neighbor's big [email protected]@ dog , he wasn't scared one bit but last night you could tell something was off . He was acting weird laying super low just not himself . Of course at breakfast I was surprised not to see him around figured he was sleeping somewhere but then I saw him...then got panicked about our old 15 year old cat and I could not find him either well he is fine , he was under his fav bush (#twss). He died literally 30 yards from the house ...what a [email protected] year this has been


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Due to its unwieldily size we've had to close the Opinions on Omega thread started in 2017 here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/opinions-omega-4462154-1580.html
> 
> With this continuation thread allow me to remind everyone of a few community rules:
> 
> ...


Thanks Brad. The old thread was more like open topic forum rather than a thread for people to talk about Omega watches; what would be the case now? If the diacussion topics remain the same perhaps the title of the thread should be changed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At least he didn't shag his cousin. Ewww...


Don't know for sure.
When we found them together they were definitely doing something. Don't know if they were pre, or post coytal, and he never said.
He may have...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Speaking of transparency...
> 
> _Admin note: please refer to the reminder in post #1._


Whoops!

Sorry...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

fskywalker said:


> Thanks Brad. The old thread was more like open topic forum rather than a thread for people to talk about Omega watches; what would be the case now? If the diacussion topics remain the same perhaps the title of the thread should be changed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It will be the same. You might not like it.

Or you might.

But I bet the title will remain.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

fskywalker said:


> Thanks Brad. The old thread was more like open topic forum rather than a thread for people to talk about Omega watches; what would be the case now? If the diacussion topics remain the same perhaps the title of the thread should be changed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Pretty sure the regulars are happy with the name.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> My points in favor of the ExpI (and the blue OP36) are that its 3-6-9 markers should help me avoid misreading the time. We've often gone out to the mall and gone shopping to kill time before a movie, and a couple times, I thought we had over an hour left when in fact we had just a few minutes till showtime. I experimented some more with different faces on my AW, and I learned that I make fewer mistakes when the dial has at least a 3-6-9 on it.
> 
> But I would totally not turn down a straight-up OP39, either. No real wrong answer as usual.


Simplicity of OP39 is terrific...great classic watch...but man you don't want to miss out on convenience of easylink adjustment. It's a real bug-bear of mine these days, lack of on-the-fly adjustability of bracelets in the watch world. Should be a far more standard feature. If I was going to sink plenty of cash money into one main nice watch I'd want it to have that important convenience factor.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Yup something got him coyote or bobcat


#neverreadahead. (Well except for the start of the new SoOoO)
That's terrible JMan...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Computer, operating system, browser? Maybe that's all that's worth mentioning.


Brand new HP Windows 10 Google Chrome.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> Simplicity of OP39 is terrific...great classic watch...but man you don't want to miss out on convenience of easylink adjustment. It's a real bug-bear of mine these days, lack of on-the-fly adjustability of bracelets in the watch world. Should be a far more standard feature. If I was going to sink plenty of cash money into one main nice watch I'd want it to have that important convenience factor.


Great point. Of course it _could_ be added to an OP, but after getting to see it in action, I agree that it's a big bonus point for the ExpI.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Merv said:


> Simplicity of OP39 is terrific...great classic watch...but man you don't want to miss out on convenience of easylink adjustment. It's a real bug-bear of mine these days, lack of on-the-fly adjustability of bracelets in the watch world. Should be a far more standard feature. If I was going to sink plenty of cash money into one main nice watch I'd want it to have that important convenience factor.


This may be the only part that you can still easily order from a Rolex AD, I've seen many posts in here about people that ordered an easylink for their OP


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> YES! And first Godfrey!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Post #73...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> My points in favor of the ExpI (and the blue OP36) are that its 3-6-9 markers should help me avoid misreading the time. We've often gone out to the mall and gone shopping to kill time before a movie, and a couple times, I thought we had over an hour left when in fact we had just a few minutes till showtime. I experimented some more with different faces on my AW, and I learned that I make fewer mistakes when the dial has at least a 3-6-9 on it.
> 
> But I would totally not turn down a straight-up OP39, either. No real wrong answer as usual.


I would say that the Explorer I would be your best bet. I love mine. It's a stunner. It's super legible. And it can be worn anywhere. I think the Explorer I could basically be a one-watch collection.

And like Merv says, EasyLink is basically a must, in my view.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> They had one at Lenkersdorfer at Tyson's when I got to see it last July. Pardon my hairy ape man arms.
> View attachment 15158231
> 
> View attachment 15158235
> ...


Oh man that looks good. Also looks heavy and sharp. I guess I always look for a sub alternative, but I'm the end it's never gonna best the sub.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> This may be the only part that you can still easily order from a Rolex AD, I've seen many posts in here about people that ordered an easylink for their OP


It's interesting since I have been told explicitly by a number of US ADs that EasyLink cannot be ordered.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Brand new HP Windows 10 Google Chrome.


Top Bo clarified that he was using Hybrid Mode (I use Linear Mode) and that it was bogging down terribly in that view. I took a quick glance with that mode and I don't see how the full OoO.1 could have loaded up correctly, either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Mods don't count  unless they participate.


Of course Mods count. J71 is a major contributor here. CMSgt Bo participates too by punishing the trolls and speedposters on OoO. Brad has definitely captured post #1 on this thread. The elder OoO member has spoken ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> New strap came in. Pretty excellent quality from what I can tell so far. Pretty good grade leather not softened but doesn't feel stiff and should break into a very comfortable wear. Will put it on the Seiko later. For a handmade nicely built strap for under $30, I'm truly impressed and plan on giving this guy more business. Let me wear it first but save their website guys. Looks like a winner.


Looks great.

You should probably remove the picture with the discount code though.

If this is meant especially for returning customers, they may not be happy to give discounts to newbies.

Then again, it's new business from a recommendation that they would otherwise have never had, so they are still winning...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah that blue dial is what attracted me to it in the first place. Never quite sure of the JLC movement robustness compared to Rolex. Beautiful yes, but as a daily sports watch?


JLC is THE maker of movements.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are you trying to beat Jason's Doxa record? Although if I recall he collects vintage.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No, JMod is hard to beat...

I do think I may need an Project Aware Doxa, though.... and maybe a 300T 50th Professional,,,,


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Speed poster? Just look at B5's post count in less than a year. Bro gotta have sore thumbs by now. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have blisters on my fingers...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> If this rate keeps up, Part 3 will get here in around 2 months!
> 
> Maybe we should just refrain from unnecessary posts of all types and just post relevant, meaningful content...


LMAO

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> This may be the only part that you can still easily order from a Rolex AD, I've seen many posts in here about people that ordered an easylink for their OP


I've heard mixed reports about how easy it is to order....seems US ADs are far more willing to do sell you clasp add-ons than here in OZ. I tried to get the adjustable clasp from Omega when they introduced it, to add to my SMPc or PO (can't remember which)....they wouldn't play ball at the Omega boutique......ended up getting a very cool US WUS member to help me out with purchasing one. I've asked couple of times at Rolex ADs about buying Easylink to add to the OP...again wouldn't play ball.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Oh man that looks good. *Also looks heavy* and sharp. I guess I always look for a sub alternative, but I'm the end it's never gonna best the sub.


It's not as heavy as I thought it would be, or at least it wasn't heavy enough to remember. I think it probably felt as light as a DJ41 and lighter than a Constellation.

The comments about its movement's longevity are worth paying attention to, though, too.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Curious. All recent posts of the new watch and accessories are taken from inside your car.
> 
> Are you cheating on your wife.
> 
> ...


lol.

I've done that. (not the cheating).

Can't wait to open something Ive just picked up from the post office...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15158089


Very stealth...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Maybe we should just refrain from unnecessary posts of all types and just post relevant, meaningful content...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Only sad part is we were close to beating number of views on WRUW.
> 
> Good news the OP is no longer a POS. Or is that an insult? Hmm can you insult a banned member?


Technically CMSgt Bo is now the OP of this thread. So we are no longer the result of a banned member as the OP. However Bro Unce_Turbo_997 does need recognition as the first "regular" to post on SoOoO.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

fskywalker said:


> CMSgt Bo said:
> 
> 
> > Due to its unwieldily size we've had to close the Opinions on Omega thread started in 2017 here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/opinions-omega-4462154-1580.html
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Since I had the most mileposts in OoO, I propose not doing runs here. I know it might be heresy but...


I second that motion!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> lol.
> 
> I've done that. (not the cheating).
> 
> Can't wait to open something Ive just picked up from the post office...


I'm still waiting on straps from the US. Barton shipped them immediately but for some reason they've been held up in Chicago. They started moving again two days ago, so maybe they'll show up eventually. The straps are for a 61 Seamaster that I bought for my son. Didn't think he'd have to wait 2-3 months.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Caught up.

Dayum, the Son is running a lot faster that the Father....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

This thread is missing pictures of Ω.

So people can express their opinions...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Also to our lurkers in the past, if you are up to it, now would be the time to join in. As a group, OoO bros are pretty welcoming of new members. OTOH, speed posters and jerjs generally don't do well.
> 
> I can't believe I let Gun stay ahead of me in post count.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

@Galaga






LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Rest In Peace Henri we will miss you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. What happened?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Caught up.
> 
> Dayum, the Son is running a lot faster that the Father....


Yeah I've got an early meeting tomorrow but I'm dreading what I'll wake up to at this pace.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> You should probably remove the picture with the discount code though.
> 
> ...


Great catch and done. I'm gonna order a black one from them to put on my Luminox if they have a good one in that size. Luminox strap is in rough shape.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> This thread is missing pictures of Ω.
> 
> So people can express their opinions...


Does that have the Valjoux 7750 under the hood?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> JLC is THE maker of movements.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


JLC is also in the process of updating their movements to have silicon escapements and 70-hr PRs, and I don't think the Polaris line is getting the new movements yet. (at the rate I'm going, by the time we go in to buy, they might be on the second generation of new silicon movements, though!)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Don't forget to rate this thread excellent to get our 5 stars back.


Agreed. Very important for us all to rate this as 5 stars. I just did.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

New thread, maybe old dingleberry Sporty can come back to the fresh thread. Never knew he was this sensitive. Lol


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Just to inject a bit of wristwatch-related discussion (let's see how long _this_ lasts!)...
> 
> *What's missing here? What should be my next purchase?*
> 
> ...


Can't beat a 214270 Explorer 1 Mk2, but only you can make that determination.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, at least I am still on page 1


I think I'm the last poster on page 1.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yeah I've got an early meeting tomorrow but I'm dreading what I'll wake up to at this pace.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


You may miss the first 1k.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Technically CMSgt Bo is now the OP of this thread. So we are no longer the result of a banned member as the OP. However Bro Unce_Turbo_997 does need recognition as the first "regular" to post on SoOoO.


And I have already celebrated that feat.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Technically CMSgt Bo is now the OP of this thread. So we are no longer the result of a banned member as the OP. However Bro Unce_Turbo_997 does need recognition as the first "regular" to post on SoOoO.


And I am working to go from "regular" to regular. Only ~650 to go.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Andy Bocelli said he had corona but has recovered.....was almost time to say goodbye for 'ol Andy.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> JLC is THE maker of movements.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Oh they are beautiful, reliable, and accurate movements, but I'm questioning the endurance and toughness compared to Rolex. And that's coming from a place of ignorance having never owned a JLC. All things considered I'm sure it's fine for my lifestyle. Still don't think I like it more than the sub.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15157835
> 
> View attachment 15157839


You just bought my favorite Doxa, the 1500T. Well done!!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Yup something got him coyote or bobcat


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> It's hard to argue against the Exp 1. I love mine and IMO, it's the most versatile watch in Rolex's catalog right now.











Agreed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jkpa said:


> 175 replies in 3 hours... no wonder the other thread was so huge.


OoO is basically a large chat room, mostly just chit chat but occasionally bounce ideas off one another and even solve problems. Sometimes.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Pretty sure the regulars are happy with the name.


Wouldn't change a thing...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Yup something got him coyote or bobcat


Sorry to hear that JMan

Always hard to lose a pet.....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Brand new HP Windows 10 Google Chrome.


[Waits for BT to Daument with his Cray...]

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

fskywalker said:


> Thanks Brad. The old thread was more like open topic forum rather than a thread for people to talk about Omega watches; what would be the case now? If the diacussion topics remain the same perhaps the title of the thread should be changed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> You just bought my favorite Doxa, the 1500T. Well done!!!!


Thanks

Got a minty used one with the Soprod movement.

I really like the "ratchet" adjustable clasp.

I think Doxa is correct in saying it wears like a 43mm


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> It will be the same. You might not like it.
> 
> Or you might..
> 
> But I bet the title will remain.


#neverreadabead


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I mean this is awful I found a third of him this morning something tore him apart . Was hard to see I tell you . My kids are beyond themselves they loved him dearly and he was a fantastic pet . So many new constructions where we are at so suspect wild life territory is shrinking . The other day we saw a bobcat right up the road but usually they don't kill cats but coyotes will. Just sucks man, it took my youngest 2 years to coax him to come around then we had him fixed and he became just a sweet thing. He would even come on walks with us , how many cats do that


That really sucks. It's jungle around here. Coyotes, foxes, bobcats are probably at the top of the list here. As far as I know, bears leave cats alone. A bear did eat a horse here a few years back, after getting it over a six foot fence.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Speaking of JLC I have been thinking about this guy lately.
> 
> View attachment 15158153


I like internal rotating bezels. Vintage Memovox is another one that tempts me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Caught up.
> 
> Dayum, the Son is running a lot faster that the Father....


That 1500T you just got is the bees knees! Not a single negative aspect. Only difference for me is I'm looking at either a Sharkhunter or a Caribbean.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Oh, I think that they are tied in with Ginault as well. I get that. I am just looking for a spare clasp for the Sub to throw on the RubberB bracelet so I can maintain Glidelock but also not have to keep unscrewing the clasp from the bracelet.


I think you'll be okay with the rubber b strap. I wouldn't put a third party clasp onto an original Ouster bracelet because the clearance may be dissimilar and cause the metal to rub against each other.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does that have the Valjoux 7750 under the hood?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes,
Sort of.
Omega's variation of it anyway.
They call it 1152 and apparently has some upgrades.
I can't remember exactly what they are, but @Archer gave me a lesson one day and he knows his stuff...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Thanks
> 
> Got a minty used one with the Soprod movement.
> 
> ...


Icing on the cake is the buttery smooth winding 2892 movement as well.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> It's interesting since I have been told explicitly by a number of US ADs that EasyLink cannot be ordered.


I don't remember the thread on which I read about it, you might find it with some research, but many persons posted picture of it in its tiny packaging, and if my memory serves me right, I think it was around 175$


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Whoops!
> 
> Sorry...


Hahahahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> lol.
> 
> I've done that. (not the cheating).
> 
> Can't wait to open something Ive just picked up from the post office...


You ordered from adult shop dot com?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Caught up.
> 
> Dayum, the Son is running a lot faster that the Father....


Young legs go fast


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Merv said:


> I've heard mixed reports about how easy it is to order....seems US ADs are far more willing to do sell you clasp add-ons than here in OZ. I tried to get the adjustable clasp from Omega when they introduced it, to add to my SMPc or PO (can't remember which)....they wouldn't play ball at the Omega boutique......ended up getting a very cool US WUS member to help me out with purchasing one. I've asked couple of times at Rolex ADs about buying Easylink to add to the OP...again wouldn't play ball.


True, the ones that posted their easylinks were from the US


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And I have already celebrated that feat.


... by not posting an Omega?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't remember the thread on which I read about it, you might find it with some research, but many persons posted picture of it in its tiny packaging, and if my memory serves me right, I think it was around 175$


I think some AD's have ordered Easylink's for customers that had bought OP's from them. Not sure whether or not I could take an OP to Dallas RSC and sweet talk someone there into attaching an Easylink to an OP that I owned? And I am well known at Dallas RSC.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> That 1500T you just got is the bees knees! Not a single negative aspect. Only difference for me is I'm looking at either a Sharkhunter or a Caribbean.


You know the correct OoO answer....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I think some AD's have ordered Easylink's for customers that had bought OP's from them. Not sure whether or not I could take an OP to Dallas RSC and sweet talk someone there into attaching an Easylink to an OP that I owned? And I am well known at Dallas RSC.


Yes, you are right, now I remember that the guys ordered the easylink when they bought the watches, they had the good idea to think of it ahead of making the purchase


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> This thread is missing pictures of Ω.
> 
> So people can express their opinions...


We probably should not


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Tuesday


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you'll be okay with the rubber b strap. I wouldn't put a third party clasp onto an original Ouster bracelet because the clearance may be dissimilar and cause the metal to rub against each other.


Oh 100%. Hell no would it ever touch my bracelet. Only the RubberB.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> JLC is THE maker of movements.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


 When I was narrowing down the list early last year, I was mildly dismayed by the steady stream of movement problems reported in the JLC forum. It wasn't enough to be a deal-breaker, but problems seemed more common than reported here for Rolex.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

New strap installed. Stretched it out a little and rolled it. Will loosen up pretty easily. Good thickness not extreme at all. I might oil it a little which should darken it slightly. Over all I feel this is about the best I’ve found out there so far under $30. Recommended. And did I mention fast FREE shipping? Yep


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... by not posting an Omega?


Sorry, saved it for the right moment. Forgot it's Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Rest In Peace Henri we will miss you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no. So sorry.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have not read everything so far. You guys are so enthusiastic about this new thread! 


Glad we are still alive!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Don’t overlook Uncle Seiko rubber straps where you can order a 22mm black GL831 and/or a 22mm blue waffle straps for $39 minus the 10% off WISDEAL coupon code.

I quoted the wrong post. Meant to tag Big Al.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

So how does community rule #7 apply?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sorry, saved it for the right moment. Forgot it's Speedy Tuesday.


Hey!!!!!!

Speedy is the thinking mans Daytona....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sorry, saved it for the right moment. Forgot it's Speedy Tuesday.


Hey!!!!!!

Speedy is the thinking mans Daytona....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sorry, saved it for the right moment. Forgot it's Speedy Tuesday.


You needed to have the lid open for this one:


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

First DP in SoOoO?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

It’s going to take awhile for me to reclaim post #126710 in this one...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> New strap installed. Stretched it out a little and rolled it. Will loosen up pretty easily. Good thickness not extreme at all. I might oil it a little which should darken it slightly. Over all I feel this is about the best I've found out there so far under $30. Recommended. And did I mention fast FREE shipping? Yep


Works very, very well with that watch.
The blues seem to match perfectly...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Rest In Peace Henri we will miss you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something (somebody) got Henri?? That's just awful; I hope he didn't suffer...

My deepest condolences, Jman.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And I have already celebrated that feat.


I was in the process of posting to OoO when it failed to upload pic.. so I was the last failed attempt to post there?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> That really sucks. It's jungle around here. Coyotes, foxes, bobcats are probably at the top of the list here. As far as I know, bears leave cats alone. A bear did eat a horse here a few years back, after *getting it over a six foot fence*.


Got a visual on that


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> That 1500T you just got is the bees knees! Not a single negative aspect. Only difference for me is I'm looking at either a Sharkhunter or a Caribbean.


malarkey... sorry you threw me into old man's lingo


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something (somebody) got Henri?? That's just awful; I hope he didn't suffer...
> 
> My deepest condolences, Jman.


Sadly I don't think that was the case


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Hey!!!!!!
> 
> Speedy is the thinking mans Daytona....


Was that the first dp?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Hey!!!!!!
> 
> Speedy is the thinking mans Daytona....


Was that the first dp?


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Pretty sure the regulars are happy with the name.


My point is the name is kind of misleading, but ok! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I mean this is awful I found a third of him this morning something tore him apart . Was hard to see I tell you . My kids are beyond themselves they loved him dearly and he was a fantastic pet . So many new constructions where we are at so suspect wild life territory is shrinking . The other day we saw a bobcat right up the road but usually they don't kill cats but coyotes will. Just sucks man, it took my youngest 2 years to coax him to come around then we had him fixed and he became just a sweet thing. He would even come on walks with us , how many cats do that


This is just so awful. Sounds like he was an amazing cat. So sorry for your loss.

Pets are not really pets; they're members of the family and every single one will be missed. And remembered forever.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> First DP in SoOoO?


Another milestone!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

fskywalker said:


> My point is the name is kind of misleading, but ok!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is no misleading thread see let me ask what do you all think about this omega


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Very pumped that this thread has been open for ~8 hours and we have almost 300 posts.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Very pumped that this thread has been open for ~8 hours and we have almost 300 posts.


We are pumping it alright


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> We've seen her before.
> In some old useless thread I think.


You mean the one Brother Dick got locked?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> This is no misleading thread see let me ask what do you all think about this omega


Nice strap Dude!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> All I can say is that it had to be pretty darn strong to take him down . He would not even back down to our neighbor's big [email protected]@ dog , he wasn't scared one bit but last night you could tell something was off . He was acting weird laying super low just not himself . Of course at breakfast I was surprised not to see him around figured he was sleeping somewhere but then I saw him...then got panicked about our old 15 year old cat and I could not find him either well he is fine , he was under his fav bush (#twss). He died literally 30 yards from the house ...what a [email protected] year this has been


This sucks on so many levels. I hope Clancy, Callie and Lucy gave Henri a really nice welcome to cat heaven last night. They'll show him the ropes...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Whoops!
> 
> Sorry...


What did you do? Want to make sure I'm staying inside the lines...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Agreed.


Also agree.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Also agree.
> 
> View attachment 15158695


largely due to 59 , I replaced mine


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Hey!!!!!!
> 
> Speedy is the thinking mans Daytona....


No, that will be the Monte Carlo.

The Tudor Chrono Monte Carlo is the thinking man's Daytona.

The Speedmaster is just....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> It's going to take awhile for me to reclaim post #126710 in this one...


Will never happen ever again.

CMSgt Bo said that threads will be shut at 50k from now on. You might get the 16710 or the coveted 14060.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, that will be the Monte Carlo.
> 
> The Tudor Chrono Monte Carlo is the thinking man's Daytona.
> 
> The Speedmaster is just....


..... magnificent!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Will never happen ever again.
> 
> CMSgt Bo said that threads will be shut at 50k from now on. You might get the 16710 or the coveted 14060.


I'll shoot for 47040


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And we have our 5 stars back


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr 300!!!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> I'll shoot for 47040


Can we skip post #3570?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I like internal rotating bezels. Vintage Memovox is another one that tempts me.


Yeah the internal bezel is why I almost bought a Longines Legend Diver. Lugs eventually killed it for me.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Many Aussie friends will be shocked (surprised?).


Exactly - all that hard work gone

RIP old buddy - Top 10 posters on OoO:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Exactly - all that hard work gone
> 
> RIP old buddy - Top 10 posters on OoO:
> View attachment 15158803


I'm guessing you haven't read the first 300 posts?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats! You are now the first poster on SoOoO and therefore the founding member. Way to go!
> 
> For the record :
> View attachment 15157741
> View attachment 15157743


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Haven't read posts yet but :
> Rule#1 post count rolls over from OoO. So unce well on his way.


Sweet! I was 80 posts short of 16k in the old thread :-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't let this opportunity pass us by...
> 
> View attachment 15157535


First wristy!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I'm guessing you haven't read the first 300 posts?


What do you think BT?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Only sad part is we were close to beating number of views on WRUW.
> 
> Good news the OP is no longer a POS. Or is that an insult? Hmm can you insult a banned member?


Other good news is that newbies won't come in and talk abut their opinion on Omega and Rolex


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Since I had the most mileposts in OoO, I propose not doing runs here. I know it might be heresy but...


I agree - I claimed 300 because I just saw it - no run needed


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Also to our lurkers in the past, if you are up to it, now would be the time to join in. As a group, OoO bros are pretty welcoming of new members. OTOH, speed posters and jerjs generally don't do well.
> 
> I can't believe I let Gun stay ahead of me in post count.


THIS!

Also BT I'm happy to go gloves off - you'll probably win!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Also for the record


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Thanks, the first round of Hulka-Burgers are on me!


Does this mean you're joining the dark side with us?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The best part of SoOoO is that I have actually read all the posts.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> I never thought I would see the day, but guys......your first OoO nearly broke the internet. Sad to see it go.....but this opens so many possibilities;-)


haha nice


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> This is no misleading thread see let me ask what do you all think about this omega


Great strap!

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, before we get too far down the track, please let me post a listing of our post counts from OoO
> 
> View attachment 15157925
> 
> ...


NRA x2


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> YES! And first Godfrey!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You got a like for the godfrey


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> malarkey... sorry you threw me into old man's lingo


???


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Holy cow! I just got caught up and I started with over 100 to go on the old thread. You guys are prolific.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Does this mean you're joining the dark side with us?


I'll be dropping by from time to time now that my computer is working properly again.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> This is no misleading thread see let me ask what do you all think about this omega


If I had a need for a watch with chrono function it would be a speedy. Like the strap.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Speaking of JLC I have been thinking about this guy lately.
> 
> View attachment 15158153


I'd suggest stop thinking about it. JLC makes nice watches, these are not nice


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Interesting. Little pricey but would expect some discounts in the near future. I don’t hate it. Sapphire SW200 30atm. Good effort Shinola.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> largely due to 59 , I replaced mine


Happy to have had some degree of influence on your decision to reacquire an Explorer I. Just some aspect that separates it from everything else I own.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> ???


Bee's knees... Malarkey tour ..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'll be dropping by from time to time now that my computer is working properly again.


You can really up your post count here...uh never mind


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean the one Brother Dick got locked?


I think that's the one.

It's in the past now, so best forgotten so we can move on.

I suspect this thread has potential and may even eclipse the monumental Starbucks thread...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, that will be the Monte Carlo.
> 
> The Tudor Chrono Monte Carlo is the thinking man's Daytona.
> 
> The Speedmaster is just....


SoOoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What did you do? Want to make sure I'm staying inside the lines...


I think the image was a little too transparent...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sweet! I was 80 posts short of 16k in the old thread :-(


You finished numero uno with BT just a few posts behind you.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Will never happen ever again.
> 
> CMSgt Bo said that threads will be shut at 50k from now on. You might get the 16710 or the coveted 14060.


321...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Holy cow! I just got caught up and I started with over 100 to go on the old thread. You guys are prolific.


And that 300 was done without some of the regulars chiming in real time


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd suggest stop thinking about it. JLC makes nice watches, these are not nice


Polaris had a bad rep?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'll be dropping by from time to time now that my computer is working properly again.


Good to hear - from memory you only made a couple of posts in the other one but some were hilarious


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And that 300 was done without some of the regulars chiming in real time


Are you originals disappointed the first thread closed?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And that 300 was done without some of the regulars chiming in real time


Are you originals disappointed the first thread closed?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I suspect this thread has potential and may even eclipse the monumental Starbucks thread...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


By 3pm AEST


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> You finished numero uno with BT just a few posts behind you.


I know and it was back and forth for a very long time; I also think he held back


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Are you originals disappointed the first thread closed?


nah


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd suggest stop thinking about it. JLC makes nice watches, these are not nice


I was thinking same thing. Maybe a Reverso or even a Master Control but not that one.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Polaris had a bad rep?


Nah I just don't like it (for JLCs other sports watches).

If you want a dual crown JLC get this:
View attachment JLC Memovox 002.JPG


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Are you originals disappointed the first thread closed?


I'm not an original original but came maybe 2000 posts in?

But yeah I liked the other thread and can see why the it got closed though. If there was a run the thread would suck and cause things to crash


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I know and it was back and forth for a very long time; I also think he held back


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good to hear - from memory you only made a couple of posts in the other one but some were hilarious


Thanks, my wife says I crack myself up.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Interesting. Little pricey but would expect some discounts in the near future. I don't hate it. Sapphire SW200 30atm. Good effort Shinola.


Big Al you're going to hear crickets around here in response to that Shinola.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'll be dropping by from time to time now that my computer is working properly again.


Nice timing Brad.

Opening post + post 321.
This seems like a relevant time to open the discussion regarding the venerable movement that powered the first Speedmaster's to go into space...

The Rolex submission failed in NASA testing...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's a another pic 997


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's a another pic 997
View attachment 15158855


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Interesting. Little pricey but would expect some discounts in the near future. I don't hate it. Sapphire SW200 30atm. Good effort Shinola.


Shinola? Are you serious , what next an Omega ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sweet my first DP


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah baby! The thinking man's ALS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mrs BT said (related to my mask quest) that my current config looks like I'm on a SWAT team.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> SoOoO


That makes this thread "The poor man's OoO"...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah baby! The thinking man's ALS.


you did it?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Are you originals disappointed the first thread closed?


No


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah baby! The thinking man's ALS.


you did it?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah baby! The thinking man's ALS.


Couldn't afford the Lange 1?? ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> By 3pm AEST


Lol.
Probably...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> you did it?


Yup.

So is this the first new acquisition in for the new thread? Or did Jorg's come in first? I thought he posted "incoming!".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Couldn't afford the Lange 1?? ;-)


Nope, couldn't afford the Lange 1.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I think SoOoO will see a changing of the guard.

BT and I will be up there but my picks is that Bros B5 and Dog are going to be the lead posters in SoOoO once this thread really gets legs


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah I just don't like it (for JLCs other sports watches).
> 
> If you want a dual crown JLC get this:
> View attachment 15158841


I like that.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sweet my first DP


TWSS


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope, couldn't afford the Lange 1.


BS aside nice [strike]Tudor[/strike] watch


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Big Al you're going to hear crickets around here in response to that Shinola.


Yeah but it appears Shinola might be attempting to become relevant somewhat. Detroit born. I would love to see those guys climb out of the micro-fashion watch category. Just rooting for the home team companies man.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah baby! The thinking man's ALS.


Love that watch, looks great on your wrist. How does it feel?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think SoOoO will see a changing of the guard.
> 
> BT and I will be up there but my picks is that Bros B5 and Dog are going to be the lead posters in SoOoO once this thread really gets legs
> View attachment 15158871


Godfrey 997 too, he seems to be able to post quick and keep on posting. He shows good posting skills


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah baby! The thinking man's ALS.


Good looking piece you pimp. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I was thinking same thing. Maybe a Reverso or even a Master Control but not that one.


I was thinking the sub and a reverso would be a killer combo.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey 997 too, he seems to be able to post quick and keep on posting. He shows good posting skills


These fingers are fast my friend.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I like that.


well buy it and let Rolex make your SS sports watches

Also just be wary of JLC quality control


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Haven't read posts yet but :
> Rule#1 post count rolls over from OoO. So unce well on his way.


Dunno, maybe we all need to renew our SoOoO vows?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I was thinking the sub and a reverso would be a killer combo.


It would be great; esp the Tribute to 1931 (or better yet the Tribute to '48 which looks amazing and exists in very small numbers)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm not an original original but came maybe 2000 posts in?
> 
> But yeah I liked the other thread and can see why the it got closed though. If there was a run the thread would suck and cause things to crash


That's definitely original. IIRC you had the most posts.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It would be great; esp the Tribute to 1931 (or better yet the Tribute to '48 which looks amazing and exists in very small numbers)


Was thinking the classic look with small seconds and blue hands.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah I just don't like it (for JLCs other sports watches).
> 
> If you want a dual crown JLC get this:
> View attachment 15158841


I really like my MCD Sector Dial, some similarities to that Memovox, minus the dual crown of course. I didn't want it as a purely dress watch so I took off the OEM blue alligator strap and have been dressing it down with more casual straps. I am having an issue with the movement though and will have to have it looked at. When it's dial up or dial down it runs about +300s/d. It's within COSC In every other position. Weird.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah but it appears Shinola might be attempting to become relevant somewhat. Detroit born. I would love to see those guys climb out of the micro-fashion watch category. Just rooting for the home team companies man.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm betting on Timex but CV19 set them back...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> These fingers are fast my friend.


Well if you've shown good promise so far but keeping it over thousands of posts is a huge task.

Remember BT and I had a bit over 10% of OoO's total post count - EACH


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Was thinking the classic look with small seconds and blue hands.


Reverso Tribute to 1948


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Nice timing Brad.
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


I see you wasted no time in updating your signature. ;-)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm betting on Timex but CV19 set them back...


I'm down with that. The one you picked up is great to see what they can and are willing to produce. Even if just limited runs.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well if you've shown good promise so far but keeping it over thousands of posts is a huge task.
> 
> Remember BT and I had a bit over 10% of OoO's total post count - EACH


Don't know how you kept it up, but I will try.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Reverso Tribute to 1948


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> SoOoO
> 
> We should include the 'of' since the original OoO had the 'of' included.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yes it is slowly sailing off of page 1.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Technically CMSgt Bo is now the OP of this thread. So we are no longer the result of a banned member as the OP. However Bro Unce_Turbo_997 does need recognition as the first "regular" to post on SoOoO.


The interesting thing now is speedposters will see the first post and be really confused about what to post. Might keep them away.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> I never thought I would see the day, but guys......your first OoO nearly broke the internet. Sad to see it go.....but this opens so many possibilities;-)


I have to think that you had a hand in naming the replacement. Son of OoO was the plan at 100k, if needed (right Sappie?).... and it's perfect.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Reverso Tribute to 1948


Some Reversos look like their hands were cut from sheet metal with tin snips, but these hands really hit the spot.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Either that or JLC Master Control (which I also wouldn't complain about).


Yes, JLC!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Yes, JLC!


I like them fora dress watch, maybe even a replacement for my 5196 fantasy.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, that will be the Monte Carlo.
> 
> The Tudor Chrono Monte Carlo is the thinking man's Daytona.
> 
> *The Speedmaster is just....*


Sorry, I cant hear you, I'm on the moon! Did you say something about a Daytona? Only actors wear those.....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok I like this









Iron walker the name is kind of dumb but I like it


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Ok I like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally could have been nameless and fine. Priced at $3450. Not bad.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I'm guessing you haven't read the first 300 posts?


Expecting everyone to start reading ahead now?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I was thinking the sub and a reverso would be a killer combo.


The Reverso is unique to my way of thinking. Nothing else out there quite like it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I really like my MCD Sector Dial, some similarities to that Memovox, minus the dual crown of course. I didn't want it as a purely dress watch so I took off the OEM blue alligator strap and have been dressing it down with more casual straps. I am having an issue with the movement though and will have to have it looked at. When it's dial up or dial down it runs about +300s/d. It's within COSC In every other position. Weird.


I like that JLC too. Gaining 5 minutes per day makes me think it might be magnetized. Simple solution if that is the problem.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well if you've shown good promise so far but keeping it over thousands of posts is a huge task.
> 
> Remember BT and I had a bit over 10% of OoO's total post count - EACH


we were filler


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

There's something about Martha...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I like them fora dress watch, maybe even a replacement for my 5196 fantasy.


Me too.....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I see you wasted no time in updating your signature. ;-)


I thought it was supposed to be SoOoO per Betterthere.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Literally could have been nameless and fine. Priced at $3450. Not bad.


Seems really nice finished too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SoOoO seems right... maybe little longer


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Seems really nice finished too


And you know if you bought one you would never see another one in public.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


>


Absolutely love it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I love a woman in uniform...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Course could stick with OoO too... what say y'all?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Seems really nice finished too


This might be my next watch. It's the right color...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And you know if you bought one you would never see another one in public.


SoOoO group buy!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> The interesting thing now is speedposters will see the first post and be really confused about what to post. Might keep them away.


Not necessarily a good thing for speedposters to avoid SoOoO as we need to continue to facilitate the continuation of being the graveyard of speedposters.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This might be my next watch. It's the right color...


Can't get past Wimpy


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Course could stick with OoO too... what say y'all?


I say continue as just OoO to maintain the KISS principle if nothing else.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@Sportura, time to come back!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I say continue as just OoO to maintain the KISS principle if nothing else.


next would be GoOoO ... lol

Gun Dog? OoO...decision needed soon


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I like that JLC too. Gaining 5 minutes per day makes me think it might be magnetized. Simple solution if that is the problem.


That crossed my mind but I wouldn't think the position would matter though. Wouldn't it be fast in any position?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And you know if you bought one you would never see another one in public.


True , funny thing is the only watch minus the sub I see on a periodic basis is the Speedmaster . Everything else has been a n of 1


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> I say continue as just OoO to maintain the KISS principle if nothing else.


Godfrey: probably need some kind of a consensus maybe between SoOoO and OoO as I'm of two minds. Or maybe even full title. Little difference to me as I never used a signature and no plans to do so.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's make sure this thread starts off on the right foot.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ OoO easier in my mind... plus my autocorrect does that


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> True , funny thing is the only watch minus the sub I see on a periodic basis is the Speedmaster . Everything else has been a n of 1


I see a lot of Rolexes and Omegas around town, a Patek once in a while. Have seen a lot of SKX's too. Never a Wempe.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> That crossed my mind but I wouldn't think the position would matter though. Wouldn't it be fast in any position?


You do realize you're not supposed to ask me a question for which I haven't a clue of the answer??


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Don't know how you kept it up, but I will try.


You need to have no life whatsoever, that's key!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Some Reversos look like their hands were cut from sheet metal with tin snips, but these hands really hit the spot.


That reverso wasn't around for long and was a boutique only watch. Most people don't know they even exist

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Yes, JLC!


You have one right? 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Ok I like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the IWC version not this play from the book of Steinhart

Brother of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I really like my MCD Sector Dial, some similarities to that Memovox, minus the dual crown of course. I didn't want it as a purely dress watch so I took off the OEM blue alligator strap and have been dressing it down with more casual straps. I am having an issue with the movement though and will have to have it looked at. When it's dial up or dial down it runs about +300s/d. It's within COSC In every other position. Weird.


Did you bang it ? Usually when you see such variance at least in older watches it is the balance pivot being damaged and can create this and if laying flat it works ok and then sideways it goes nuts but you seem to have the opposite issue and clearly on modern watches there is shock protection. I am betting something is off w the balance wheel. The hair spring can get messed up too ..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That reverso wasn't around for long and was a boutique only watch. Most people don't know they even exist
> 
> Brother of OoO


I think the Reverso has been around for almost a century. It was designed originally as a sports watch that could be flipped over (reversed) to protect the glass crystal from shattering during a polo match.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You do realize you're not supposed to ask me a question for which I haven't a clue of the answer??


I'll never let that happen again! Apologies.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I see a lot of Rolexes and Omegas around town, a Patek once in a while. Have seen a lot of SKX's too. Never a Wempe.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Did you bang it ? Usually when you see such variance at least in older watches it is the balance pivot being damaged and can create this and if laying flat it works ok and then sideways it goes nuts but you seem to have the opposite issue and clearly on modern watches there is shock protection. I am betting something is off w the balance wheel. The hair spring can get messed up too ..


No I never banged it or dropped it. No trauma on my watch. I bought it pre-owned and believe it was like that I when I bought it. I noticed it after a couple of days wearing it when I would leave it dial up at night. I put it on my timegrapher and could see the positional changes. The seller is one of trusted ones and gives a 1 year warranty but I also registered it with JLC and am covered until 2025 so I might as well go through them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> *Did you bang it ?* Usually when you see such variance at least in older watches it is the balance pivot being damaged and can create this and if laying flat it works ok and then sideways it goes nuts but you seem to have the opposite issue and clearly on modern watches there is shock protection. I am betting something is off w the balance wheel. The hair spring can get messed up too ..


twsa


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I think the Reverso has been around for almost a century. It was designed originally as a sports watch that could be flipped over (reversed) to protect the glass crystal from shattering during a polo match.


I think he means that specific ref.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Love that watch, looks great on your wrist. How does it feel?


Feels good bro. Feels good.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15159017


I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Literally could have been nameless and fine. Priced at $3450. Not bad.


How about now?









Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How about now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like that a lot. Passed up the black and white model years ago. Regret it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Get the IWC version not this play from the book of Steinhart
> 
> Brother of OoO


Looks like an Aquanieur.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Would be tempted to wear that one backwards. Too bad you can't see that and still tell the time.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Fits great. Lugs curve down nicely.

It's thick for a dress watch which means I think I will like it much better.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Are you originals disappointed the first thread closed?


Not so much anymore. It was almost pointless to try to go back and find anything.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Not so much anymore. It was almost pointless to try to go back and find anything.


Had to remember everything.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I really like my MCD Sector Dial, some similarities to that Memovox, minus the dual crown of course. I didn't want it as a purely dress watch so I took off the OEM blue alligator strap and have been dressing it down with more casual straps. I am having an issue with the movement though and will have to have it looked at. When it's dial up or dial down it runs about +300s/d. It's within COSC In every other position. Weird.


Hmm. "The watchmaker's watchmaker" in the same way that a crappy computer company is "the computer guy's computer"? Contributes to their job security?

Still, I like that one, too. Very much like a measuring device with the syringe hands.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Alright guitar guys. This is dead sexy. Solid mahogany body double humbucker mahogany neck strat head. Dammit!!!! So great baby brother can get me 20% off too.

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender...lectric-Guitar-Olympic-White-1500000310530.gc

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Alright guitar guys. This is dead sexy. Solid mahogany body double humbucker mahogany neck strat head. Dammit!!!! So great baby brother can get me 20% off too.
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender...lectric-Guitar-Olympic-White-1500000310530.gc
> 
> ...


Looks great! I am not up on the new stuff. Never heard of the troublemaker tele. It's from the Fender Custom Shop series?

My Fender experience is limited to my American Standard, midnight blue metallic strat that I bought in '89. Plastics yellowing - not fautina!


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright alright alright....

In with the new OoO thread....

Glad to see it's just as comfy as the old one and people still have opinions on Omega.

Random Omega watch post just for kicks:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks great! I am not up on the new stuff. Never heard of the troublemaker tele. It's from the Fender Custom Shop series?
> 
> My Fender experience is limited to my American Standard, midnight blue metallic strat that I bought in '89. Plastics yellowing - not fautina!


Me neither but I try and keep up with new stuff. This answers what I've been imagining for many years. Love the tele body. Love the strat head. Solid mahogany with old school humbuckers. That thing is gonna have one crazy morph personality. Compilation type piece. I don't think it's even a custom shop piece. It's not available yet but I'm gonna ask my brother about it in the next couple days.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, by paper value alone, the ladies' OP is the best watch in the box. But she almost never wears it, and since it's her mom's, I think she wants one of her very own eventually... which is like when I said to her, I don't know if I 'need' another watch, and she said, "You don't have a nice watch _of your own._" After all, I didn't actually spend my own money on anything in the pic besides the G-Shock -- even the Rados were gifts from my godfather.
> 
> Speaking of that little OP, it was left behind when her parents moved back to Korea, and it languished in a box for several years with a cracked crystal. She was ready to junk it because she thought it didn't work. Turned out that the crystal, which was plexi (and possibly non-original), was cracked in a way that left part of it pushed down and blocking the seconds hand; when I lifted it up, the seconds hand started ticking right away. I got it repaired with a basic service, and although it's been fine, she's only worn it once. I wonder if it's got some sour memories since she remained here in the States under less-than-wonderful circumstances.


Then may I suggest a brand new pair? His and hers.

Corny? Perhaps. But wouldn't it be nice though. It will be like renewing the vows...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


>


You BSFing is with that reverso 59?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This might be my next watch. It's the right color...


I can't wait till you have to resell it 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Not necessarily a good thing for speedposters to avoid SoOoO as we need to continue to facilitate the continuation of being the graveyard of speedposters.


By an bunch of speed posters none the less

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> next would be GoOoO ... lol
> 
> Gun Dog? OoO...decision needed soon


That works but certain body fluids also come to mind with GoOoO

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> ^ OoO easier in my mind... plus my autocorrect does that


Ditto I prefer OoO shorter plus OoO is in my autocorrect

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I see a lot of Rolexes and Omegas around town, a Patek once in a while. Have seen a lot of SKX's too. Never a Wempe.


There's reason for that

Brother of OoO


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Fits great. Lugs curve down nicely.
> 
> It's thick for a dress watch which means I think I will like it much better.


A nice one mate. As big Al said , its those watches we could wear case back as watch face .. |>|>


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I think the Reverso has been around for almost a century. It was designed originally as a sports watch that could be flipped over (reversed) to protect the glass crystal from shattering during a polo match.


That's correct but the tribute to 1948, ie the white and blue reverso I posted earlier, is the one that's not well known

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> My points in favor of the ExpI (and the blue OP36) are that its 3-6-9 markers should help me avoid misreading the time. We've often gone out to the mall and gone shopping to kill time before a movie, and a couple times, I thought we had over an hour left when in fact we had just a few minutes till showtime. I experimented some more with different faces on my AW, and I learned that I make fewer mistakes when the dial has at least a 3-6-9 on it.
> 
> But I would totally not turn down a straight-up OP39, either. No real wrong answer as usual.


Have you thought about the Tudor Ranger? True it won't hold value like a Rolex but with the lowered prices as the years progressed, a brand-new one is only about $2k on leather and $2.5 on a bracelet.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How about now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

waiting for B5 to like because it's a pic from home

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Like that a lot. Passed up the black and white model years ago. Regret it.


You sure did

You a fan of Problem Child by any chance??

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks like an Aquanieur.


A Hahaha that's what I thought when I saw it for the second time

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Have you thought about the Tudor Ranger? True it won't hold value like a Rolex but with the lowered prices as the years progressed, a brand-new one is only about $2k on leather and $2.5 on a bracelet.


Had 4...were much cheaper in dollars... unless they have drifted up

Edit: you said new...sorry ..I would not but one new though


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Fits great. Lugs curve down nicely.
> 
> It's thick for a dress watch which means I think I will like it much better.


I see that watch getting close to the window. How long before you take the pic with the scenery below and then say that the watch has been flipped??

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Yup something got him coyote or bobcat


Real sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Alright guitar guys. This is dead sexy. Solid mahogany body double humbucker mahogany neck strat head. Dammit!!!! So great baby brother can get me 20% off too.
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender...lectric-Guitar-Olympic-White-1500000310530.gc
> 
> ...


I'm not a fender guy but I'd buy one for its looks.

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I see that watch getting close to the window. How long before you take the pic with the scenery below and then say that the watch has been flipped??
> 
> Brother of OoO


There will eventually be a new Lange in Canada. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

koolpep said:


> Alright alright alright....
> 
> In with the new OoO thread....
> 
> ...












Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm not a fender guy but I'd buy one for its looks.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Since I can't play for shyt, looks and it just happens to be the tele of my dreams. Actually been thinking of building one with these specs. Only difference would have been P90 pickups.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> There will eventually be a new Lange in Canada.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hahahahaha yep

Brother of OoO


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Ok I like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it too....

Nice looking watch but it does look to me like someone took a JLC Polaris, mated it with the IWC Aquatimer and put it in the case of the VC Overseas....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I think the image was a little too transparent...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


I think you can update your signature to say "SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time.."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I love a woman in uniform...
> 
> View attachment 15158947


Expand the photo please?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @Sportura, time to come back!
> 
> View attachment 15158961


He will be back if you all promise not to go for a milestone run


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I have blisters on my fingers...


Tell me about it! Slept for a few and find almost 500 posts here...
Are you all trying to get this 50k done in a week?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Tell me about it! Slept for a few and find almost 500 posts here...
> Are you all trying to get this 50k done in a week?


I think they're going for a record.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merv said:


> I've heard mixed reports about how easy it is to order....seems US ADs are far more willing to do sell you clasp add-ons than here in OZ. I tried to get the adjustable clasp from Omega when they introduced it, to add to my SMPc or PO (can't remember which)....they wouldn't play ball at the Omega boutique......ended up getting a very cool US WUS member to help me out with purchasing one. I've asked couple of times at Rolex ADs about buying Easylink to add to the OP...again wouldn't play ball.


Same here in Hong Kong, no clasp upgrades from dealers nor RSC.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> So how does community rule #7 apply?


I'm more worried about rule #8...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

One more for the wimpy fans









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think they're going for a record.


Yeah they all want to be part of the OoO Knighthood 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Same here in Hong Kong, neither clasp upgrades from dealers nor RSC.


FIFY

Brother of OoO


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Since I can't play for shyt, looks and it just happens to be the tele of my dreams. Actually been thinking of building one with these specs. Only difference would have been P90 pickups.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


 You could just focus on alternating the same note between different strings, like Albert Collins.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I see that watch getting close to the window. How long before you take the pic with the scenery below and then say that the watch has been flipped??
> 
> Brother of OoO


Dunno. I'm quite enamored by it, but that's happened before.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> There will eventually be a new Lange in Canada.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah. One thing preventing me from going for a really high end piece (aside from the really high end price) is the cost of servicing. Rolex and Omega are bad enough. AP, VC, PP, ALS would be astronomical. You can buy some really good watches for the price of servicing those pieces!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean the one Brother Dick got locked?


Hey!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Are you originals disappointed the first thread closed?


The spirit lives, that's what count


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm not an original original but came maybe 2000 posts in?
> 
> But yeah I liked the other thread and can see why the it got closed though. If there was a run the thread would suck and cause things to crash


So you came early.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> You could just focus on alternating the same note between different strings, like Albert Collins.


Or do the repeating single note guitar solo of Neil Young in Cinnamon Girl. Or anything done by Neil Young actually.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> So you came early.


Much to his everlasting shame.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Ok I like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Turn it sideways and I see a Koala with ears...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I'm more worried about rule #8...


We've been okay so far!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Nope. Turn it sideways and I see a Koala with ears...


I see the koala!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> ^ OoO easier in my mind... plus my autocorrect does that


Another vote for OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> No I never banged it or dropped it. No trauma on my watch. I bought it pre-owned and believe it was like that I when I bought it. I noticed it after a couple of days wearing it when I would leave it dial up at night. I put it on my timegrapher and could see the positional changes. The seller is one of trusted ones and gives a 1 year warranty but I also registered it with JLC and am covered until 2025 so I might as well go through them.


I agree. Judging from the timegrapher definitely something wong with the balance.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> You could just focus on alternating the same note between different strings, like Albert Collins.


Godfrey

If I could do that with just the right vibrato, it might almost be worth learning to play the guitar. To me, what it does to the string-mashing hand is sheer torture.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I confess to looking at the Wempe watches when I was at the shop in NYC. I don't recall that one catching my eye, but there were a couple I thought looked nice. They were next to the JLCs, across from the Breguets. It was hard to focus in there.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> We've been okay so far!


Tell that to transparent B5


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 15158561


Old news. We've moved on to Wednesday

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> This is no misleading thread see let me ask what do you all think about this omega


Looks like a run of the mill Speedy.

But then flip her over and you'll see what you'll see.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This sucks on so many levels. I hope Clancy, Callie and Lucy gave Henri a really nice welcome to cat heaven last night. They'll show him the ropes...


Reminds me. We had a hamster in the freezer for over three years waiting for all the kids to be able to be there for his send off to Valhalla.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I'll shoot for 47040


I've been waiting for 215.30.44.21.01.001

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'll be dropping by from time to time now that my computer is working properly again.


We're now blessed to have two patron saints

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This might be my next watch. It's the right color...


God forbid!... just NO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT said (related to my mask quest) that my current config looks like I'm on a SWAT team.


Was that with or without the AR15 slung over your shoulder as you both walked into Walmart

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Reminds me. We had a hamster in the freezer for over three years waiting for all the kids to be able to be there for his send off to Valhalla.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


So he was a hamster-warrior, was he? Die with his sword or axe in his hand?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah baby! The thinking man's ALS.


Congrats, good trade you did, great looking watch; expect to be daumented by Kiwi any time soon


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah but it appears Shinola might be attempting to become relevant somewhat. Detroit born. I would love to see those guys climb out of the micro-fashion watch category. Just rooting for the home team companies man.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Detroit hmm. That explains where they're getting their scrap metal.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


>


Still waiting for Kiwi


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Same here in Hong Kong, no clasp upgrades from dealers nor RSC.


Maybe the rules are different in the US. I mean, people could even order dials and bezels so what is a stupid clasp?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ok I like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's different but so many brands are jumping on the integrated bracelet. I get it, these type of bracelets sell but what about pimping it up with a strap in the future. Seems like options are too limited.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're now blessed to have two patron saints
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'm more worried about rule #8...


No more of those okay? You can send them to my phone. Black5's translucent photo got removed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah they all want to be part of the OoO Knighthood
> 
> Brother of OoO


There are only three OoO sirs so far. Long way to go for them


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> .


I raise you a :


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

CMSgt Bo said:


> View attachment 15159233


Where there are saints, the devil lurks in the dark


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Nope. Turn it sideways and I see a Koala with ears...


No, I see Mickey Mouse...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Tell that to transparent B5


I think he is now transparent 5. LOL. Nick names stick!!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No more of those okay? You can send them to my phone. Black5's translucent photo got removed.


Yep, from now on we limit ourselves to appreciation of curves only.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Was that with or without the AR15 slung over your shoulder as you both walked into Walmart
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Someone sent me a picture of a man with a rocket launcher....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Where there are saints, the devil lurks in the dark


Godfrey

Here's  Brad appreciates a little tongue in cheek


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Where there are saints, the devil lurks in the dark


More photos sent to my phone please!!!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Someone sent me a picture of a man with a rocket launcher....


Korean? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No more of those okay? You can send them to my phone. Black5's translucent photo got removed.


I feel like Superman without his powers...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Best not.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Let's make sure this thread starts off on the right foot.
> 
> View attachment 15158981


Agreed. :-!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> By 3pm AEST


Didn't quite meet that forecast Gun.

Gonna have to dock you some posts as a penalty...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Agreed. :-!
> 
> View attachment 15159267


BOOM!!!
Now post up that bad arse modded sub.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Here's a another pic 997
> View attachment 15158855


This 997 is better...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Here's a another pic 997
> View attachment 15158855


If you insist on another pic...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Here's a another pic 997
> View attachment 15158855


Well, if you insist on another 997 pic...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah baby! The thinking man's ALS.


Very nice.

Congrats on a fine piece.

They have great movement finishing as well so show us it's backside...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> BOOM!!!
> Now post up that bad arse modded sub.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'll see if I can't take a few new pics of it today when I get home. :-!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> I'll see if I can't take a few new pics of it today when I get home. :-!
> 
> View attachment 15159289
> 
> ...


That's really my favorite out of your collection. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT said (related to my mask quest) that my current config looks like I'm on the A team.


FIFY...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I'm more worried about rule #8...


Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think SoOoO will see a changing of the guard.
> 
> BT and I will be up there but my picks is that Bros B5 and Dog are going to be the lead posters in SoOoO once this thread really gets legs
> View attachment 15158871


I'm actually hoping to get some real work done soon, so will probably be scaling back a bit...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I was thinking the sub and a reverso would be a killer combo.


One on each wrist, or both on the same wrist?

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Dunno, maybe we all need to renew our SoOoO vows?


Need MDNoob to come back and lay down some rules...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I really like my MCD Sector Dial, some similarities to that Memovox, minus the dual crown of course. I didn't want it as a purely dress watch so I took off the OEM blue alligator strap and have been dressing it down with more casual straps. I am having an issue with the movement though and will have to have it looked at. When it's dial up or dial down it runs about +300s/d. It's within COSC In every other position. Weird.


Nice looking piece.

You are right, the strap really makes it though.

Well done...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I see you wasted no time in updating your signature. ;-)


Wouldn't want to send anyone to a dead thread...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Wouldn't want to send anyone to a dead thread...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Godfrey:
And on Tapatalk now as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

If the babia majoras go I'll be crushed.....what are we gonna do, talk watches? C'mon get serious fuggedaboudit.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Don't know how you kept it up, but I will try.


You show great promise grasshopper...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> The interesting thing now is speedposters will see the first post and be really confused about what to post. Might keep them away.


Or make the thread more inviting for others to actually *read* so they can post in context...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Ok I like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bump between the crowns, (I imagine to protect them somewhat from knocks), looks strange, but the rest is OK.

Internal rotating bezels are cool...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> I'll see if I can't take a few new pics of it today when I get home. :-!
> 
> View attachment 15159289
> 
> ...


Great looking Sub J71! Now that's how you mod a Rolex: you take an iconic Rolex, you grind the crown guards, you remove the cyclop, you put it on a nato, and you get a FU Rolex that will make Rolex fanboys commit hara-kiri

How about a picture of your Smurf, the one in the OR... love that picture!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> The bump between the crowns, (I imagine to protect them somewhat from knocks), looks strange, but the rest is OK.
> 
> *Internal rotating bezels are cool...*
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


So you like screws that turn the innards...
No surprise there.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Need MDNoob to come back and lay down some rules...


Forthwith and hereforeto my contention is that would be a diabolical state of affairs such that any perceived beneficial outcomes would be juxtaposed against the discombobulatory dialect that would be imposed upon the bros.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> I'll see if I can't take a few new pics of it today when I get home. :-!
> 
> View attachment 15159289
> 
> ...


Best looking modded Submariner right there!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Merv said:


> Forthwith and hereforeto my contention is that would be a diabolical state of affairs such that any perceived beneficial outcomes would be juxtaposed against the discombobulatory dialect that would be imposed upon the bros.


Ah, the beauty of eloquence; more, more... (TWSS)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There's something about Martha...
> 
> View attachment 15158937


There certainly is...

Has Jenna visited us in the new thread yet?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Great looking Sub J71! Now that's how you mod a Rolex: you take an iconic Rolex, you grind the crown guards, you remove the cyclop, you put it on a nato, and you get a FU Rolex that will make Rolex fanboys commit hara-kiri
> 
> How about a picture of your Smurf, the one in the OR... love that picture!


It's a great watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ah, the beauty of eloquence; more, more... (TWSS)


Lol


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

BTW.......PF, no modded 116610 there. ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I love a woman in uniform...
> 
> View attachment 15158947


In Erika's case, out if it as well.
Nice edit.
Safe for SoOoO...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> BTW.......PF, no modded 116610 there. ;-)


Thanks Jason, my eyes were still burning untill I got a glimpse of your beautiful Smurf appearing on my screen


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

DP


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Course could stick with OoO too... what say y'all?


Time to move on and leave OoO behind.

We will always have the memories...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> True , funny thing is the only watch minus the sub I see on a periodic basis is the Speedmaster . Everything else has been a n of 1


AppleWatch > SubC. See a lot more AppleWatches here and if I want to see a SubC all I need to do is visit a US airport. Seldom see Speedmasters in the wild.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> If the babia majoras go I'll be crushed.....what are we gonna do, talk watches? C'mon get serious fuggedaboudit.


That's a winner. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I see a lot of Rolexes and Omegas around town, a Patek once in a while. Have seen a lot of SKX's too. Never a Wempe.


I see a lot of Tag Heuer's and G-Shocks, but most of all, Apple watches and Garmins...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Purdy


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> I'll see if I can't take a few new pics of it today when I get home. :-!


I just realised it must be the crack of dawn at your end, and you're not home; are you at the hospital engaging in OoO discussions? if so, don't forget to check the oxygen level of your patient between posts


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

koolpep said:


> Alright alright alright....
> 
> In with the new OoO thread....
> 
> ...


Omega Nato?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just realised it must be the crack of dawn at your end, and you're not home; are you at the hospital engaging in OoO discussions? if so, don't forget to check the oxygen level of your patient between posts


*knocks on wood*

Luckily, it's been a quiet night at the hospital. I had to go to the ER to intubate a Covid19 patient yesterday morning around 10:40 am, but we finished cases around 7pm and no calls since. Honestly, I deserve it. My last call shift we worked straight through the night, and I never got to lay down until around 4am.

I just don't sleep well here :-(


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Or do the repeating single note guitar solo of Neil Young in Cinnamon Girl. Or anything done by Neil Young actually.


Careful. Critique of C.S.N.Y. as a group or as individuals is not tolerated here.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Nope. Turn it sideways and I see a Koala with ears...


That's it. I knew that there was something odd


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You need to have no life whatsoever, that's key!
> 
> Brother of OoO


You can have a life, it just needs to fit in around the demands of the thread...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I'll never let that happen again! Apologies.


But OoO was the source of all knowledge, so SoOoO should be the source of all answers...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Omega Nato?


I do have an Omega NATO but this one is not it. It's the Bark&Jack Seatbelt NATO in blue. Very comfy and great quality.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> No I never banged it or dropped it. No trauma on my watch. I bought it pre-owned and believe it was like that I when I bought it. I noticed it after a couple of days wearing it when I would leave it dial up at night. I put it on my timegrapher and could see the positional changes. The seller is one of trusted ones and gives a 1 year warranty but I also registered it with JLC and am covered until 2025 so *I might as well go through them. *


The seller, or JLC?

I'm not sure what their support is like, but I would almost always prefer to get warranty support via the manufacturer direct if possible, just in case the seller wants to open it up themselves and void the warranty...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today!


I thought Brad was bringing the burgers...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How about now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better without the weird bump between the crowns - much cleaner...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


That is a thing of beauty.

You should wear it that way up occasionally...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Would be tempted to wear that one backwards. Too bad you can't see that and still tell the time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


#neverreadahead

Who cares what the time is.
He has a phone for that...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Had to remember everything.


Remember what?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Alright guitar guys. This is dead sexy. Solid mahogany body double humbucker mahogany neck strat head. Dammit!!!! So great baby brother can get me 20% off too.
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender...lectric-Guitar-Olympic-White-1500000310530.gc
> 
> ...


Love the gold hardware.

Wish I could play more than 4 chords and a few barres...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

You are on a roll my friend.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks great! I am not up on the new stuff. Never heard of the troublemaker tele. It's from the Fender Custom Shop series?
> 
> My Fender experience is limited to my American Standard, midnight blue metallic strat that I bought in '89. Plastics yellowing - not fautina!


The one next to it is camouflaged against the wood panelling...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

koolpep said:


> Alright alright alright....
> 
> In with the new OoO thread....
> 
> ...


About time.

Wear it in good health...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Then may I suggest a brand new pair? His and hers.
> 
> Corny? Perhaps. But wouldn't it be nice though. It will be like renewing the vows...


Great idea. 
They don't have to match exactly either.
Given that the OP36 is potentially somewhat of a unisex size, you could get 2 different colours/styles and swap around with Mrs. BSi...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's reason for that
> 
> Brother of OoO


Nobody makes fake Wempe's?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> waiting for B5 to like because it's a pic from home
> 
> Brother of OoO


Lol. The 12 Apostles, or what's left of them...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm not a fender guy but I'd buy one for its looks.
> 
> Brother of OoO


I can't even play properly, but I'd still put it on display...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


Took 468 posts for screaming Homer to make an appearance.
I thought this was meant to be an Omega thread...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Dunno. I'm quite enamored by it, but that's happened before.


SEVERAL times before

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> So you came early.


Not for the first time

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Much to his everlasting shame.


You rang?









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congrats, good trade you did, great looking watch; expect to be daumented by Kiwi any time soon


Daument PF. At least here you can do it without judgement

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> *knocks on wood*
> 
> Luckily, it's been a quiet night at the hospital. I had to go to the ER to intubate a Covid19 patient yesterday morning around 10:40 am, but we finished cases around 7pm and no calls since. Honestly, I deserve it. My last call shift we worked straight through the night, and I never got to lay down until around 4am.
> 
> I just don't sleep well here :-(


Dang I was hoping the treatments were getting good enough by now that intubating wasn't happening regularly still. That sucks man.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There are only three OoO sirs so far. Long way to go for them


It takes a lifetime of nothingness to be a knight of the OoO

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I raise you a :


!

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Love the gold hardware.
> 
> Wish I could play more than 4 chords and a few barres...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I really want it and can't play. Only thing that's keeping me away is I want a nice acoustic to start practicing first. This is a pretty special edition though. Might be worth picking up even if it just sits there looking pretty.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> This 997 is better...


My favourite. My pic too. Not my car 









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Well, if you insist on another 997 pic...


Sure. Another pic of mine 









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I'm actually hoping to get some real work done soon, so will probably be scaling back a bit...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Pfft sell out

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> The bump between the crowns, (I imagine to protect them somewhat from knocks), looks strange, but the rest is OK.
> 
> Internal rotating bezels are cool...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


They sure are









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> There certainly is...
> 
> Has Jenna visited us in the new thread yet?


Already done. But you still get a like

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> BTW.......PF, no modded 116610 there. ;-)


Hahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you can update your signature to say "SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time.."


Should be done now I think.
Have to do it on every device individually that has Tapatalk as the account settings don't carry over for some reason...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> BTW.......PF, no modded 116610 there. ;-)


You bully 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Expand the photo please?


Nooooooo!

As much as I like Erika, that would be a thread killer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> DP


You got a like

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He will be back if you all promise not to go for a milestone run


I think we already agreed on that...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> You can have a life, it just needs to fit in around the demands of the thread...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Spoken like someone who hasn't been knighted in OoO

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Tell me about it! Slept for a few and find almost 500 posts here...
> *Are you all trying to get this 50k done in a week?*


Do you think it's possible?

Would take a team effort with shifts around the clock.

Trying to keep up would be pointless...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Lol. The 12 Apostles, or what's left of them...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


8 from memory?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think they're going for a record.


Any record in particular Sir DiF?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Agreed. :-!
> 
> View attachment 15159267


Ouch

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I can't even play properly, but I'd still put it on display...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah I've got my casino on display. I wanted to rotate it but I don't want the Country Gent to get dust all over it

Plus my solid bodies don't look as cool on the wall. Hollow bodies all the way for me

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I'm more worried about rule #8...


Yes.
Be careful with that private stash of yours.

Maybe some judicious editing as BSF has been doing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One more for the wimpy fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Gun, but I like that one with the yellow and the bracelet better than yours...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah they all want to be part of the OoO Knighthood
> 
> Brother of OoO


Could I be the Black Knight?

This one:






Not the bat winged variety...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> .


...

[Daument]

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> It's a great watch.
> 
> View attachment 15159343
> 
> ...


My surgeon neighbor wears a Vostok.

Socialism will do that to ya 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I really want it and can't play. Only thing that's keeping me away is I want a nice acoustic to start practicing first. This is a pretty special edition though. Might be worth picking up even if it just sits there looking pretty.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Mate I'm terrible but doesn't stop me from owning these and a bunch of acoustics. These were all bought long before the watches









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My favourite. My pic too. Not my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

Hope PF dauments....

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ouch
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Good daument though

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The spirit lives, that's what count


And your final post is preserved so that internet historians many years from now will be analysing the downfall of the great OoO thread and come to the inevitable conclusion...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> Be careful with that private stash of yours.
> 
> Maybe some judicious editing as BSF has been doing...
> ...


What's the point of this...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> So you came early.


And often...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Sorry Gun, but I like that one with the yellow and the bracelet better than yours...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's okay we are talking Mens jewelery I don't take this as a personal dislike of me 

I still prefer mine though. Not a fan of the bracelet and I love a star burst dial. Plus blue and orange

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> We've been okay so far!


I've only posted one picture and that got removed, so I've got to be extra careful.

Self regulation is where it's at...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> Agreed. :-!
> 
> View attachment 15159267


That is such a gorgeous watch!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Nope. Turn it sideways and I see a Koala with ears...


I can't unsee that now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> And your final post is preserved so that internet historians many years from now will be analysing the downfall of the great OoO thread and come to the inevitable conclusion...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


OoO's downfall


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Man we’ve gone 600 posts in a day!


Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Another vote for OoO


Guess I have to change my signature back...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Tell that to transparent B5


I got the hint...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> They sure are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like someone did a bad job of circumcising the hour hand.

Like.

Let's just cut off the tip and go grab a beer.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So I left feedback from a follow up satisfaction email from 02straps. I usually do these when happy with purchases. I let the guy know I posted his site on a couple threads here hoping to get him a couple sales. He emailed me back thanking me for promoting him and offered me a free extra strap with my next purchase. I’m not planning on hitting him up for the freebie since he’s already selling them at such a low price. Would be cool if a couple of you guys tried him out next time y’all looking for a strap. He’s got some nice looking Rolex specific leather and vulcanized options. Just trying to pay it forward during these rough times. Seems like a good guy. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Reminds me. We had a hamster in the freezer for over three years waiting for all the kids to be able to be there for his send off to Valhalla.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Hamster Cryogenics.
Did you try reviving it after thawing?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've been waiting for 215.30.44.21.01.001
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


3513 for me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Mate I'm terrible but doesn't stop me from owning these and a bunch of acoustics. These were all bought long before the watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent. I actually have about 6 guitars in the house already but I bought them all for my boys. None for me except for an old off brand strat body one that needs work.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> What's the point of this...


You're gonna make me leave the wife for a chinese girl. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> View attachment 15159233


The gophers are frightened...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, I see Mickey Mouse...


Not an improvement...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Every time we discuss a movie on here, it is scheduled on FTA TV.

It's very strange, almost like we are being monitored by station programmers....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, from now on we limit ourselves to appreciation of curves only.


Hubba bubba.
My imagination still works...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Here's  Brad appreciates a little tongue in cheek


Have you seen his posts?

Wicked sense of humour.

He belongs here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> More photos sent to my phone please!!!!


I feel like I'm missing out on something...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> You're gonna make me leave the wife for a chinese girl. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yep, Chinese girls are the best...as long as your not married to her


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Agreed. :-!
> 
> View attachment 15159267


First Daument of the thread!

And how!!!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> If you insist on another pic...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Godfrey:
I just realised you had addressed those posts to @Unce_Turbo_997...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> If the babia majoras go I'll be crushed.....what are we gonna do, *talk watches*? C'mon get serious fuggedaboudit.


Amazing case, beautiful dial, delicate hands, but what's the movement like...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> Forthwith and hereforeto my contention is that would be a diabolical state of affairs such that any perceived beneficial outcomes would be juxtaposed against the discombobulatory dialect that would be imposed upon the bros.


I agree...

I think...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> It's a great watch.
> 
> View attachment 15159343
> 
> ...


OEM dial and bezel?

Only joking - looks great...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> BTW.......PF, no modded 116610 there. ;-)


#neverreadahead

Sure you didn't also swap out the SS case with OEM white gold...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> You are on a roll my friend.


Just trying to catch up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I really want it and can't play. Only thing that's keeping me away is I want a nice acoustic to start practicing first. This is a pretty special edition though. Might be worth picking up even if it just sits there looking pretty.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Start a guitar investment thread on GuitarUSeek...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sure. Another pic of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black and red is killer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Pfft sell out
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yep.

Putting real life ahead of a men's jewellery forum.

Even I'm disappointed by my lack of commitment...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> !
> 
> Brother of OoO


?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Nooooooo!
> 
> As much as I like Erika, that would be a thread killer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No it won't. It will get get removed and earn you a warning


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Any record in particular Sir DiF?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


1,000

And thereafter, all the Rolex references


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Man we've gone 600 posts in a day!
> 
> Brother of OoO


Only 6 more hours to get to the first thousand!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Guess I have to change my signature back...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nooooo... this is so cute


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Every time we discuss a movie on here, it is scheduled on FTA TV.
> 
> It's very strange, almost like we are being monitored by station programmers....


Everyone tunes in to SoOoO to learn something or discover the next big thing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Have you seen his posts?
> 
> Wicked sense of humour.
> 
> ...


Sure does. I sometimes wondered why he never participated and now I know it's because the old OoO is hidden away from the masses.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I feel like I'm missing out on something...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Do you want me to send sexy pictures straight to your mobile? Just make sure the screen isn't within sight of Mrs B5 or she is going to give you some BS.....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > There certainly is...
> ...


I saw Paulina, Tiffany x2, Erika, but I must have missed Jenna.

Must be time for Jessy to drop in...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> OEM dial and bezel?
> 
> Only joking - looks great...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Spoken like someone who hasn't been knighted in OoO
> 
> Brother of OoO


And yet,

Doesn't have a life...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 8 from memory?
> 
> Brother of OoO


I believe so.

Haven't been that way for a while...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Mate I'm terrible but doesn't stop me from owning these and a bunch of acoustics. These were all bought long before the watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is the Ω of guitars?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> What's the point of this...


Surely the rest of that one is pretty safe.

Legs never offended anyone, long shapely legs even less likely...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's okay we are talking Mens jewelery *I don't take this as a personal dislike of me*
> 
> I still prefer mine though. Not a fan of the bracelet and I love a star burst dial. Plus blue and orange
> 
> Brother of OoO


I don't judge people by their watches.

Unless they are a Ginault...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Black and red is killer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Always liked those racing graphics and matching wheels on the gt3rs


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> So I left feedback from a follow up satisfaction email from 02straps. I usually do these when happy with purchases. I let the guy know I posted his site on a couple threads here hoping to get him a couple sales. He emailed me back thanking me for promoting him and offered me a free extra strap with my next purchase. I'm not planning on hitting him up for the freebie since he's already selling them at such a low price. Would be cool if a couple of you guys tried him out next time y'all looking for a strap. He's got some nice looking Rolex specific leather and vulcanized options. Just trying to pay it forward during these rough times. Seems like a good guy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You're a good man AL...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's different but so many brands are jumping on the integrated bracelet. I get it, these type of bracelets sell but what about pimping it up with a strap in the future. Seems like options are too limited.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yup. Looks great now, but forget it if you want a nato on there. Vacheron now includes 3 straps with the Overseas, but can you imagine the OEM cost if they didn't?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > Nooooooo!
> ...


You think...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I thought this was meant to be an Omega thread....


We already posted a garbage can


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Always liked those racing graphics and matching wheels on the gt3rs


Racing graphics works, always!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

koolpep said:


> I like it too....
> 
> Nice looking watch but it does look to me like someone took a JLC Polaris, mated it with the IWC Aquatimer and put it in the case of the VC Overseas....


Yup not mighty original but you know what they say , maybe it is a homage


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's okay we are talking Mens jewelery I don't take this as a personal dislike of me
> 
> I still prefer mine though. Not a fan of the bracelet and I love a star burst dial. Plus blue and orange
> 
> Brother of OoO


How's the OEM rubber?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen his posts?
> ...


We have the opportunity to attract new participants and develop a whole new audience, so let's be nice to them.

Come on lurkers, we don't bite...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you want me to send sexy pictures straight to your mobile? Just make sure the screen isn't within sight of Mrs B5 or she is going to give you some BS.....


Lol.
Better not send SMS.
PM is better...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> We have the opportunity to attract new participants and develop a whole new audience, so let's be nice to them.
> 
> Come on lurkers, we don't bite...


Actually...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Racing graphics works, always!


The real Richard is back!

Glad we got rid of that PayPal abusing, photo editing imposter...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You BSFing is with that reverso 59?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Wife mostly wears it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Sorry Gun, but I like that one with the yellow and the bracelet better than yours...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

And all caught up at last.

That was quite an effort.

Time to relax.

Cheers to SoOoO...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> The real Richard is back!
> 
> Glad we got rid of that PayPal abusing, photo editing imposter...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Lol


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Nice! But isnt it a requirement to engrave the back?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> OoO's downfall


I think it was more like this


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Agreed. :-!
> 
> View attachment 15159267


Nice to see it's still in the rotation Jason! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Every time we discuss a movie on here, it is scheduled on FTA TV.
> 
> It's very strange, almost like we are being monitored by station programmers....


Told you so, too many coincidences to still qualify as coincidences


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ?


;


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think it was more like this


Seconds before OoO 1.0 shutdown...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Still waiting for Kiwi


I wouldn't do that. Beautiful watch. Plus I'm 6 hours behind. I was in dreamland when Spanky started waiting.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Seconds before OoO 1.0 shutdown...


Seconds after OoO shutdown, Bro Dick playing the fiddle


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> Forthwith and hereforeto my contention is that would be a diabolical state of affairs such that any perceived beneficial outcomes would be juxtaposed against the discombobulatory dialect that would be imposed upon the bros.


Well said Merv, and I completely agree.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> Better not send SMS.
> PM is better...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


What's worse than receiving SMS from a girlfriend?

Receiving one from other men on a men's jewellery forum


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We have the opportunity to attract new participants and develop a whole new audience, so let's be nice to them.
> 
> Come on lurkers, we don't bite...


Ooo... I don't know about that


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> It's a great watch.
> 
> View attachment 15159343
> 
> ...


To my eye, and the way it feels and wears when I tried one on awhile back, the Smurf stands pretty much alone as the best of all Rolex's divers. If I were going to sink $30K in a watch, it would be the Smurf.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And all caught up at last.
> 
> That was quite an effort.
> 
> ...


I thought those were left for Friday drinks?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Told you so, too many coincidences to still qualify as coincidences


What do they say? Once is random, twice is a coincidence and three times is a pattern?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> ;




!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> OoO's downfall


Are you saying Rome was as big as we were? Common man!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Excellent. I actually have about 6 guitars in the house already but I bought them all for my boys. None for me except for an old off brand strat body one that needs work.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You're a good dad!

My dad was learning the guitar and he sold his Horner for 100 rupees in the 60s. Not sure what the exchange rate is but now it's probably USD$1.50

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Every time we discuss a movie on here, it is scheduled on FTA TV.
> 
> It's very strange, almost like we are being monitored by station programmers....


Who is the girl?

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> To my eye, and the way it feels and wears when I tried one on awhile back, the Smurf stands pretty much alone as the best of all Rolex's divers. If I were going to sink $30K in a watch, it would be the Smurf.


Absolutely.

... and that is the reason why they won't make the blue sub in stainless steel because the old Tudor blue is such a hit and every one is clamouring for one. This is the Rolex way of putting it up on a pedestal.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> I just realised you had addressed those posts to @Unce_Turbo_997...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL

Bro of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One more for the wimpy fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Recently departed. Not missed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> But then flip her over and you'll see what you'll see.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Too easy.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Start a guitar investment thread on GuitarUSeek...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Remember when there was a bunch of people who put money into vintage guitars and other collectibles as part of self managed super? Then then the laws changed

And the bubble on guitars burst

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Black and red is killer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Checked the wording and no it's not my car. Pic is mine though.

I'm not sure if that car was grey though and the,lighting made it black

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Putting real life ahead of a men's jewellery forum.
> 
> ...


You should be

Bro of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Was that with or without the AR15 slung over your shoulder as you both walked into Walmart
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


His and hers AR15s? Sounds very romantic.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ?


'

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 1,000
> 
> And thereafter, all the Rolex references


I can still get 16600 again!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Only 6 more hours to get to the first thousand!!!


And only 300 posts to go. I've logged on three time today and struggle to keep up

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Everyone tunes in to SoOoO to learn something or discover the next big thing.


Guitar investments

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure does. I sometimes wondered why he never participated and now I know it's because the old OoO is hidden away from the masses.


Probably for the best - the hidden away bit

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I saw Paulina, Tiffany x2, Erika, but I must have missed Jenna.
> 
> Must be time for Jessy to drop in...


Nice work!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> And yet,
> 
> Doesn't have a life...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh man. This is not good

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> The seller, or JLC?
> 
> I'm not sure what their support is like, but I would almost always prefer to get warranty support via the manufacturer direct if possible, just in case the seller wants to open it up themselves and void the warranty...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes, definitely JLC. The only question is whether to send it direct to them or go through an AD.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I believe so.
> 
> Haven't been that way for a while...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Been about 2 years for me. If we have to drive to SA might come back via GOR to break up the monotony (plus go to vineyards)

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Nice! But isnt it a requirement to engrave the back?


I think that JLC can do some fancy artwork designs on the back at significant cost.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Which one is the Ω of guitars?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good question. The epiphone is definitely the Tudor as well.

Fender or Gibson would be a Rolex v Omega at a guess?

My favourite brand is Gretsch and have no idea who to liken them too. JLC maybe?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I don't judge people by their watches.
> 
> Unless they are a Ginault...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


What if they have a Ginault?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> How's the OEM rubber?


I really like it. It's pretty stiff but comfortable strap

Bro of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> There certainly is...
> 
> Has Jenna visited us in the new thread yet?


Yes. Yes, she has.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/son-opinions-omega-aka-ooo-part-ii-5190049-6.html#post51792543


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Wife mostly wears it.


Should remind any OoOer who gets a reverso in that case 

Bro of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Guitar investments
> 
> Bro of OoO


What about Ginault investments?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

fskywalker said:


> Nice to see it's still in the rotation Jason!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have to ask is your username stand for 'f..k skywalker'?

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> ... and that is the reason why they won't make the blue sub in stainless steel because the old Tudor blue is such a hit and every one is clamouring for one. This is the Rolex way of putting it up on a pedestal.


If Rolex were to introduce a SS sub with blue dial and bezel, it could easily be confused by the unwashed with their 18K WG version. I think that's the reason Rolex will never come out with a SS Smurf. Sorry Galaga.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Seconds after OoO shutdown, Bro Dick playing the fiddle
> 
> View attachment 15159871


And 997 was the first regular to post when that happened

Bro of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> But OoO was the source of all knowledge, so SoOoO should be the source of all answers...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Well, that counts me out. See you around, guys.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's worse than receiving SMS from a girlfriend?
> 
> Receiving one from other men on a men's jewellery forum


Hahaha Yep, true

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> ... and that is the reason why they won't make the blue sub in stainless steel because the old Tudor blue is such a hit and every one is clamouring for one. This is the Rolex way of putting it up on a pedestal.


Blue SS sub? I know a guy

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15159917
> 
> 
> Recently departed. Not missed.


I was looking for a pic of that one but couldn't find it.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Was that with or without the AR15 slung over your shoulder as you both walked into Walmart
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm old fashioned.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I think that JLC can do some fancy artwork designs on the back at significant cost.


Those designs are really, really nice

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, definitely JLC. The only question is whether to send it direct to them or go through an AD.


Maybe contact JLC to see if they'll send you a specially designed box with shipping label that you take to a FedEx or UPS store for insured shipping to JLC service as Omega did for me when I sent my Railmaster to Omega for warranty regulation service. I could have just as easily dropped my watch off at the Onega Boutique in Dallas though. So


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Is it a little rusty....? ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Then may I suggest a brand new pair? His and hers.
> 
> Corny? Perhaps. But wouldn't it be nice though. It will be like renewing the vows...


That's what I'm thinking, too. She's pointed out a few ladies' configurations that she likes. All of a sudden, this next purchase becomes more than twice as expensive, but hey, we've got a lot of time left together.

And we had been planning to renew our vows with another Korea visit and doing a wedding Korean-style, but that's obviously on hold. Hopefully we can get back there while our parents are all still healthy enough.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I'm actually hoping to get some real work done soon, so will probably be scaling back a bit...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Get a job?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> And your final post is preserved so that internet historians many years from now will be analysing the downfall of the great OoO thread and come to the inevitable conclusion...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not sure what you mean.



BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean the one Brother Dick got locked?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Have you thought about the Tudor Ranger? True it won't hold value like a Rolex but with the lowered prices as the years progressed, a brand-new one is only about $2k on leather and $2.5 on a bracelet.


Eh, kinda. Just not feeling it enough for whatever reason. Maybe too toolish for the money? I feel like that style should be a Seiko 5 instead. I should just try one on the next time I'm at an AD (assuming they have one).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's okay we are talking Mens jewelery I don't take this as a personal dislike of me
> 
> I still prefer mine though. Not a fan of the bracelet and I love a star burst dial. Plus blue and orange
> 
> Brother of OoO


Ditto about the bracelet but that blue and orange combo rocks!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What about Ginault investments?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I have to ask is your username stand for 'f..k skywalker'?
> 
> Bro of OoO


nope, just fskywalker !

what about yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ditto about the bracelet but that blue and orange combo rocks!


Thanks. It's probably the watch I've gotten the most amount of compliments for?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

fskywalker said:


> nope, just fskywalker !
> 
> what about yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


917 is about a car

Gunnar has neither anything to do with my name and nor where I'm from


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Eh, kinda. Just not feeling it enough for whatever reason. Maybe too toolish for the money? I feel like that style should be a Seiko 5 instead. I should just try one on the next time I'm at an AD (assuming they have one).


The Tudor Ranger is a very decent watch for the money, but after awhile I think there's a tendency to feel "meh" about it. Right, BT?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's worse than receiving SMS from a girlfriend?
> 
> Receiving one from other men on a men's jewellery forum


Sorry Sir Dog I may have spoiled your day


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15160029


I think that probably applies to most non-Rolex watch purchases.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

koolpep said:


> I like it too....
> 
> Nice looking watch but it does look to me like someone took a JLC Polaris, mated it with the IWC Aquatimer and put it in the case of the VC Overseas....


It's like that Moser conglomeration spoofing all the big brands' signature features except Wempe's trying to do it with a straight face.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> The Tudor Ranger is a very decent watch for the money, but after awhile I think there's a tendency to feel "meh" about it. Right, BT?


I liked the ranger for all of 5 minutes then it basically jumps of a cliff in how boring it is


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Are you saying Rome was as big as we were? Common man!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Well think about it this way, both took more than one day to build...
And all it took was one Dick to end it!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I think that probably applies to most non-Rolex watch purchases.


Lmao maybe not Patek?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I liked the ranger for all of 5 minutes then it basically jumps of a cliff in how boring it is


Generally takes longer than 5 minutes but gets there quickly enough.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Well think about it this way, both took more than one day to build...
> And all it took was one Dick to end it!


Hahahahaha nice


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Generally takes longer than 5 minutes but gets there quickly enough.


My opinions on watches last for as long as I do in bed


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao maybe not Patek?


Especially a Patek.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The Tudor Ranger is a very decent watch for the money, but after awhile I think there's a tendency to feel "meh" about it. Right, BT?


X4


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Especially a Patek.


Oh they are but they manage okay on the resale front. There's a couple of Pateks I like (Breguet 5196 and salmon 5970) but I also can't see me owning one.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I wouldn't do that. Beautiful watch. Plus I'm 6 hours behind. I was in dreamland when Spanky started waiting.


Finally caught up to my own post.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I've only posted one picture and that got removed, so I've got to be extra careful.
> 
> Self regulation is where it's at...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

LOoOks like either OoO or SoOoO works. Even my autocorrect is doing both now.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Finally caught up to my own post.


That's the joy of cathchijg up. See your own posts and then know you don't have much more to go!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15160063


You cheating BSF?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> LOoOks like either OoO or SoOoO works. Even my autocorrect is doing both now.


Mine still likes OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> You're gonna make me leave the wife for a chinese girl. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Would be sad but totally understandable.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've been waiting for 215.30.44.21.01.001
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Oh, they have a great chat server.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 917 is about a car
> 
> Gunnar has neither anything to do with my name and nor where I'm from




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Maybe contact JLC to see if they'll send you a specially designed box with shipping label that you take to a FedEx or UPS store for insured shipping to JLC service as Omega did for me when I sent my Railmaster to Omega for warranty regulation service. I could have just as easily dropped my watch off at the Onega Boutique in Dallas though. So


Thanks! Yes, I think JLC does the direct shipping. I did the direct route with my IWC and the Boutique route with my Omega. Not sure if either is necessarily faster.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Great idea.
> They don't have to match exactly either.
> Given that the OP36 is potentially somewhat of a unisex size, you could get 2 different colours/styles and swap around with Mrs. BSi...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's one cool thing about the Datejust(s) and OPs, is that they can be had in matching configs in many different sizes. It really is an everyman's (or everyperson's) watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Nobody makes fake Wempe's?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Why?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Finally caught up. I’m seeing a lot of broken links for images on this new thread. It never happened in the old one. Most load when I click on them but a couple did not. This is in crapatalk.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My favourite. My pic too. Not my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I got one of those! Great car!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Finally caught up. I'm seeing a lot of broken links for images on this new thread. It never happened in the old one. Most load when I click on them but a couple did not. This is in crapatalk.


Sadly with how quick this thread has gone there will be a lot,of catching up to do


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> What's the point of this...


The rest of the pic would be the icing on the cake... but this is a _great_ cake.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, I got one of those! Great car!


What model is that?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> How's the OEM rubber?


Reusable?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> To my eye, and the way it feels and wears when I tried one on awhile back, the Smurf stands pretty much alone as the best of all Rolex's divers. If I were going to sink $30K in a watch, it would be the Smurf.


Tough decision: Smurf or Snoopy.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Amazing case, beautiful dial, delicate hands, but what's the movement like...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


+1. Need to know about warranty, ease of servicing, positional variance, etc.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, definitely JLC. The only question is whether to send it direct to them or go through an AD.


I'd go through an AD

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> If Rolex were to introduce a SS sub with blue dial and bezel, it could easily be confused by the unwashed with their 18K WG version. I think that's the reason Rolex will never come out with a SS Smurf. Sorry Galaga.


I hear it's relatively easy to mod a SS lookalike.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What model is that?


That would be a 992 GT3 RS


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 917 is about a car
> 
> Gunnar has neither anything to do with my name and nor where I'm from


I feel like I should have spent more time on my name 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Tough decision: Smurf or Snoopy.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood












Does this look legit?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Well think about it this way, both took more than one day to build...
> And all it took was one Dick to end it!


Yep. It was a dick that did us in in the end.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I think that JLC can do some fancy artwork designs on the back at significant cost.


I would say to take it to a Things Remembered store at the mall, but I think they're all bankrupt now.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh they are but they manage okay on the resale front. There's a couple of Pateks I like (Breguet 5196 and salmon 5970) but I also can't see me owning one.


A few do ok on resale but many lose mucho grande.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Finally caught up. I'm seeing a lot of broken links for images on this new thread. It never happened in the old one. Most load when I click on them but a couple did not. This is in crapatalk.


Tapatalk Pro is dirt cheap and reasonably well supported. Worthwhile just to get rid of the ads if nothing else.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Does this look legit?


It's got a cyclops so it must be authentic. I just exhausted my knowledge of Rolexes.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Tough decision: Smurf or Snoopy.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


What's a Snoopy?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Careful. Critique of C.S.N.Y. as a group or as individuals is not tolerated here.


But do I not speak the truth?

Also, I am Canadian, so I can say this about a fellow Canadian.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Tapatalk Pro is dirt cheap and reasonably well supported. Worthwhile just to get rid of the ads if nothing else.


I do have Pro. Not sure what the problem is. This one wouldn't load.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I hear it's relatively easy to mod a SS lookalike.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Right. Unclear though exactly how one sources an OEM dial and bezel. Won't open that can of worms again.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> The one next to it is camouflaged against the wood panelling...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's the guitar my son and I made.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> SEVERAL times before
> 
> Brother of OoO


But this time it's different!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Does this look legit?


I'll call your Smurf and raise you a Snoopy

If you hurry you can pick one up for just under 40k










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I really want it and can't play. Only thing that's keeping me away is I want a nice acoustic to start practicing first. This is a pretty special edition though. Might be worth picking up even if it just sits there looking pretty.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Why not buy it and practice on it instead?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Right. Unclear though exactly how one sources an OEM dial and bezel. Won't open that can of worms again.


Big Al can probably fix one with a can of spray paint.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sure. Another pic of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is yours?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Mate I'm terrible but doesn't stop me from owning these and a bunch of acoustics. These were all bought long before the watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those Gretches. And I will be building a Thinline for my daughter.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll call your Smurf and raise you a Snoopy
> 
> If you hurry you can pick one up for just under 40k
> 
> ...


Before it goes too far it's my wrist but it is not my Smurf. I got to try it on at an AD back in December. It's beautiful but probably never going to happen for me. If I had $40k to spend on one watch I wouldn't buy a Rolex or an Omega. Now if I had to $200k to buy multiple watches, it's very possible the Smurf would be be one of them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> You're gonna make me leave the wife for a chinese girl. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah, don't worry about that. Many are happy being mistresses.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Can't let myself forget the Milgauss, either. Maybe the different 3-6-9 markers on the newer versions will be helpful (like the OP36's wider 3-6-9 markers). Funky if you look closely enough, and with an engineer/scientist vibe (at least for its backstory). Hard to find, though, too; these preowned examples were at Pentagon City.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, Chinese girls are the best...as long as your not married to her


#nra


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure does. I sometimes wondered why he never participated and now I know it's because the old OoO is hidden away from the masses.


That and the pace of the conversation...800+ posts in less than a day is blistering.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I do have Pro. Not sure what the problem is. This one wouldn't load.


It's loading now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> It's loading now.


: shrug :


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, don't worry about that. Many are happy being mistresses.


Names and contact info, please.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> But do I not speak the truth?
> 
> Also, I am Canadian, so I can say this about a fellow Canadian.


What do you say about this Canadian?









From back in the day when times were kinder to her...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> But do I not speak the truth?
> 
> Also, I am Canadian, so I can say this about a fellow Canadian.


Also interested in your opinion on this Canadian.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Also interested in your opinion on this Canadian.
> 
> View attachment 15160471


I've always liked her. She always seemed like she'd be fun to hang out with.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brother Al, this is for you.









Born in Baton Rouge, Louisiana...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I've always liked her. She always seemed like she'd be fun to hang out with.


Yup.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> ... and that is the reason why they won't make the blue sub in stainless steel because the old Tudor blue is such a hit and every one is clamouring for one. This is the Rolex way of putting it up on a pedestal.


Well, they could do it in a different shade of blue, and with a sunburst dial.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The thickness, I think, allows it to be worn in more casual situations. Which I like.

Yeah, I'm still going on about it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> If Rolex were to introduce a SS sub with blue dial and bezel, it could easily be confused by the unwashed with their 18K WG version. I think that's the reason Rolex will never come out with a SS Smurf. Sorry Galaga.


I think a deeper and less smurfy blue would work.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Is it a little rusty....? ;-)


A little paint and it'll be fine.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> The thickness, I think, allows it to be worn in more casual situations. Which I like.
> 
> Yeah, I'm still going on about it!


There's a lot to go on about with that GO, too.

I still don't think that it's practical to have a bunch of complications on a dress watch. Either you have to reset everything when you pull it out of the drawer for the first time in months (at least, that'd be my dress-up frequency) or you keep it on a winder. So I think that a watch like this is better as a very nice daily so that it stays on track with the date and moonphase.

I mean, I get that the moonphase is a classic piece of style, and I like how it goes all the way back to the earliest days of planning the seasons, and I even like how they look. But I can't make myself wear one if it's not also displaying the correct phase. Maybe resetting it would just become part of the routine.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll call your Smurf and raise you a Snoopy
> 
> If you hurry you can pick one up for just under 40k
> 
> ...


Really? A client of mine has one...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> There's a lot to go on about with that GO, too.
> 
> I still don't think that it's practical to have a bunch of complications on a dress watch. Either you have to reset everything when you pull it out of the drawer for the first time in months (at least, that'd be my dress-up frequency) or you keep it on a winder. So I think that a watch like this is better as a very nice daily so that it stays on track with the date and moonphase.
> 
> I mean, I get that the moonphase is a classic piece of style, and I like how it goes all the way back to the earliest days of planning the seasons, and I even like how they look. But I can't make myself wear one if it's not also displaying the correct phase. Maybe resetting it would just become part of the routine.


Keep it on in Winder.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to say goodnight gentlemen.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, they could do it in a different shade of blue, and with a sunburst dial.


How about this? this is the only SS blue Sub that could be done


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I feel like I should have spent more time on my name
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I though Johnson was... Never mind


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I think a deeper and less smurfy blue would work.


Might work but don't see it happening.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yep. It was a dick that did us in in the end.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Too ez


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about this? this is the only SS blue Sub that could be done
> 
> View attachment 15160733


Sort of another anniversary model? IIRC the first kermit had a black dial.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dang guys, I last logged off WUS yesterday with SoOoO at 20-something pages... now it's 83 pages! Eighty-three pages!!!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> There's a lot to go on about with that GO, too.
> 
> I still don't think that it's practical to have a bunch of complications on a dress watch. Either you have to reset everything when you pull it out of the drawer for the first time in months (at least, that'd be my dress-up frequency) or you keep it on a winder. So I think that a watch like this is better as a very nice daily so that it stays on track with the date and moonphase.
> 
> I mean, I get that the moonphase is a classic piece of style, and I like how it goes all the way back to the earliest days of planning the seasons, and I even like how they look. But I can't make myself wear one if it's not also displaying the correct phase. Maybe resetting it would just become part of the routine.


Dress watches are neat, because they can be anything. The classics have time only, maybe running seconds, but this is a fun take on that.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, they could do it in a different shade of blue, and with a sunburst dial.


When Rolex retired the black dialed WG BLRO and transitioned that dial/bezel combo to the SS GMT II (on Jubilee bracelet to separate it from the WG on Oyster) they replaced it with a dark blue dialed BLRO at Basel 2018. The color is pretty amazing in person and would look great with a dark blue bezel on a SS Submariner...bring on the Blueberry!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Dang guys, I last logged off WUS yesterday with SoOoO at 20-something pages... now it's 83 pages! Eighty-three pages!!!


84 now


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Why not buy it and practice on it instead?


Would require being plugged into an amp. Just extra step to piddle around on.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sort of another anniversary model? IIRC the first kermit had a black dial.


Exactly... they could make it as an anniversary model with a blue like this one that would contrast with the black without clashing


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll call your Smurf and raise you a Snoopy
> 
> If you hurry you can pick one up for just under 40k


And people think Rolex prices are nuts.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Big Al can probably fix one with a can of spray paint.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm a beast with a rattle can.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

CMSgt Bo said:


> When Rolex retired the black dialed WG BLRO and transitioned that dial/bezel combo to the SS GMT II (on Jubilee bracelet to separate it from the WG on Oyster) they replaced it with a dark blue dialed BLRO at Basel 2018. The color is pretty amazing in person and would look great with a dark blue bezel on a SS Submariner...bring on the Blueberry!
> 
> View attachment 15160757


How about a dark bue SS Sub with an abyssal dark blue dial


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a dark bue SS Sub with an abyssal dark blue dial
> 
> View attachment 15160771


Love it. Where do I sign!?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a dark bue SS Sub with an abyssal dark blue dial
> 
> View attachment 15160771





mav said:


> Love it. Where do I sign!?


If only they slimmed the case and lugs down...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> When Rolex retired the black dialed WG BLRO and transitioned that dial/bezel combo to the SS GMT II (on Jubilee bracelet to separate it from the WG on Oyster) they replaced it with a dark blue dialed BLRO at Basel 2018. The color is pretty amazing in person and would look great with a dark blue bezel on a SS Submariner...bring on the Blueberry!
> 
> View attachment 15160757


As you said the SS BLRO went with the Jubilee bracelet in order to separate it from the WG BLRO with Oyster bracelet. Since I think the Smurf was the first of the six-digit Rolex submariners, perhaps it will be the first to be discontinued.

Speculating further, maybe Rolex will redesign the submariner case as they replace the 31XX movement with the 32XX. In that way I could see a 126610 series SS submariner designed with blue bezel and blue dial. And the dark blue color of the BLRO or even the dark blue of the BLNR would IMHO be wildly successful.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a dark bue SS Sub with an abyssal dark blue dial
> 
> View attachment 15160771


If they priced it under $10k, the abyss would be where my name would be on the list to buy it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Dang guys, I last logged off WUS yesterday with SoOoO at 20-something pages... now it's 83 pages! Eighty-three pages!!!


Not supposed to log off.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a dark bue SS Sub with an abyssal dark blue dial
> 
> View attachment 15160771


Maybe to avoid the duplicate blue/smurf issue that should be the look for the new Yacht Master and put it on a similarly blue oysterflex strap.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Not supposed to log off.


Exactly. You download the tapatalk app, let the light from notifications wake you up, reply to new posts for an hour, go to sleep, etc. etc.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about this? this is the only SS blue Sub that could be done
> 
> View attachment 15160733


That would do , now where to find a blue ceramic bezel assembly ......


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Dress watches are neat, because they can be anything. The classics have time only, maybe running seconds, but this is a fun take on that.


Yup. It's classic in a grandfather clock sort of way, like a JLC MUT Moon or a Cellini moonphase. Not something that I'd want to deal with when hustling out of the house -- but really, if I'm going to put on a suit or better, I also assemble it and iron it the day before to make sure I've got everything ready. I could do the same with a moonphase watch.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

5959HH said:


> As you said the SS BLRO went with the Jubilee bracelet in order to separate it from the WG BLRO with Oyster bracelet. Since I think the Smurf was the first of the six-digit Rolex submariners, perhaps it will be the first to be discontinued.
> 
> Speculating further, maybe Rolex will redesign the submariner case as they replace the 31XX movement with the 32XX. In that way I could see a 126610 series SS submariner designed with blue bezel and blue dial. And the dark blue color of the BLRO or even the dark blue of the BLNR would IMHO be wildly successful.


I can't speak to the longevity of the Smurf as Rolex does what Rolex does.

I'm afraid the only differentiation between the 31XX and 32XX will most likely be a small crown printed on the dial between the 'SWISS MADE' at the 6 o'clock like they did when they transitioned from the 3186 to the 3285 movement in the BLNR


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I can't speak to the longevity of the Smurf as Rolex does what Rolex does.
> 
> I'm afraid the only differentiation between the 31XX and 32XX will most likely be a small crown printed on the dial between the 'SWISS MADE' at the 6 o'clock like they did when they transitioned from the 3186 to the 3285 movement in the BLNR


Honestly said I'm just as happy to keep the Rolexes I currently have with 31XX movements as they all have a long time track record of reliability and longevity. I'm sure over time the 32XX movements will too but at this point see only the longer PR as an advantage, which advantage is irrelevant to me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Honestly said I'm just as happy to keep the Rolexes I currently have with 31XX movements as they all have a long time track record of reliability and longevity. I'm sure over time the 32XX movements will too but at this point see only the longer PR as an advantage, which advantage is irrelevant to me.


The 70-hr reserve would be an advantage I'd like, but I'm aware that it comes at the expense of repairability. They say the new barrel's wall is thinner and should just be replaced outright, along with the new ball bearing-mounted oscillating mass being a replacement item rather than a simpler, and repairable, pivot. It's a give and take, I guess.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Is anyone else watching the coverage of the US space launch?? For some reason all the numbered assistants are dressed like the Gimp.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yep. It was a dick that did us in in the end.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


In other words, you got dicked!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a dark bue SS Sub with an abyssal dark blue dial
> 
> View attachment 15160771


Now we're talking!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Exactly. You download the tapatalk app, let the light from notifications wake you up, reply to new posts for an hour, go to sleep, etc. etc.


Exactly! Now wake me up again in an hour! 
Guess the song they're playing...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I can't speak to the longevity of the Smurf as Rolex does what Rolex does.
> 
> I'm afraid the only differentiation between the 31XX and 32XX will most likely be a small crown printed on the dial between the 'SWISS MADE' at the 6 o'clock like they did when they transitioned from the 3186 to the 3285 movement in the BLNR


I believe the GMT master II with the 32xx movements have a slightly slimmer lug profile vs the old ones. They wear slightly different when I tried it on.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> The 70-hr reserve would be an advantage I'd like, but I'm aware that it comes at the expense of repairability. They say the new barrel's wall is thinner and should just be replaced outright, along with the new ball bearing-mounted oscillating mass being a replacement item rather than a simpler, and repairable, pivot. It's a give and take, I guess.


Actually, as long as these are taken care of at the 10-year service I really don't care if they are replaced or repaired. Yes it may mean a higher service cost but amortize that over 10 years the difference is minimal.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gimps to the flight deck, gimps to the flight deck 









Also caught an astronaut with something strapped to the wrist:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Back to sleep again


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> I believe the GMT master II with the 32xx movements have a slightly slimmer lug profile vs the old ones. They wear slightly different when I tried it on.


I think you're right, but the difference is imperceptible unless you have the two models side by side.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Exactly. You download the tapatalk app, let the light from notifications wake you up, reply to new posts for an hour, go to sleep, etc. etc.


Surprised your phone doesn't have a DND function. From 11pm to 10am my phone is on DND. Only 3 people can get through at all.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Honestly said I'm just as happy to keep the Rolexes I currently have with 31XX movements as they all have a long time track record of reliability and longevity. I'm sure over time the 32XX movements will too but at this point see only the longer PR as an advantage, which advantage is irrelevant to me.


Oh come on 59, you aren't that old.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Is anyone else watching the coverage of the US space launch?? For some reason all the numbered assistants are dressed like the Gimp.


Kinda busy working, but where are you watching it from?

(edit) Of course it's at nasa.gov --
https://www.nasa.gov/content/live-l...-2-mission-to-the-international-space-station

Those new spacesuits are messing with my head. They look like movie props, not "serious" suits.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Actually, as long as these are taken care of at the 10-year service I really don't care if they are replaced or repaired. Yes it may mean a higher service cost but amortize that over 10 years the difference is minimal.


I think the difference is that it restricts servicing to places that have active parts accounts.

But as I write that, I start to think, wait a minute, do I want to drop off a Rolex at a shop that can't get parts? Hmm.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Kinda busy working, but where are you watching it from?
> 
> (edit) Of course it's at nasa.gov --
> https://www.nasa.gov/content/live-l...-2-mission-to-the-international-space-station
> ...


Fox News (US feed) has almost uninterrupted coverage. CNN is covering it intermittently.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I believe the GMT master II with the 32xx movements have a slightly slimmer lug profile vs the old ones. They wear slightly different when I tried it on.


So the BLRO lugs are slimmer than my BLNR Batman? I will check it out and report back.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Oh come on 59, you aren't that old.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey guys, long time lurker on OoO but never posted. Felt like now would be a good time to jump in with the new thread opening. Do I still have to take the test?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Kinda busy working, but where are you watching it from?
> 
> (edit) Of course it's at nasa.gov --
> https://www.nasa.gov/content/live-l...-2-mission-to-the-international-space-station
> ...


There's a reason for that; they were designed by Hollywood designers.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There's a reason for that; they were designed by Hollywood designers.


Is the watch still Omega?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Is anyone else watching the coverage of the US space launch?? For some reason all the numbered assistants are dressed like the Gimp.


I was watching it earlier tonight on Apple TV but then the program just stopped. Hopefully as they get closer to lift off the rocket won't just stop.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Kinda busy working, but where are you watching it from?
> 
> (edit) Of course it's at nasa.gov --
> https://www.nasa.gov/content/live-l...-2-mission-to-the-international-space-station
> ...


Watching it from the NASA app on my Apple TV. Cool coverage.

And yes, those new spacesuits are definitely something to get used to. Reminds me of...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Is the watch still Omega?


Looks like the Omega Speedmaster X33 ref 3291.50.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Exactly! Now wake me up again in an hour!
> Guess the song they're playing...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker on OoO but never posted. Felt like now would be a good time to jump in with the new thread opening. *Do I still have to take the test?*


Listen to this feckin n00b


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Is the watch still Omega?


I just opened my front door and didn't hear a lot of screaming by Speedy fans, so that's one negative

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Exactly! Now wake me up again in an hour!
> Guess the song they're playing...


Whatshisname in blue looks like Left Shark


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Looks like the Omega Speedmaster X33 ref 3291.50.


Looks right:
(from the other thread)

__
https://flic.kr/p/49720388058


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker on OoO but never posted. Felt like now would be a good time to jump in with the new thread opening. Do I still have to take the test?


From my POV..nah.. learn as you go... Post often and well!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker on OoO but never posted. Felt like now would be a good time to jump in with the new thread opening. Do I still have to take the test?


Welcome @gyneco1, you're in luck, we're recruiting; all you need is a clean bill of health, and a colonoscopy if you are above 50... on second thought, let's make that 40; better be safe than sorry!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There's a reason for that; they were designed by Hollywood designers.


Did you know my current favorite mask was also?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Listen to this feckin n00b


I'm going with be nice.. some new blood hopefully good... kiwi and unce both doing well..


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I'm going with be nice.. some new blood hopefully good... kiwi and unce both doing well..


But I _am_ being nice ;-)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I'm going with be nice.. some new blood hopefully good... kiwi and unce both doing well..


Well, once this quarantine ends and I go back to "regular" work it will prob take me 10 years to earn my Os. I'll do my best though.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> <snip>
> ...maybe Rolex will redesign the submariner case as they replace the 31XX movement with the 32XX. In that way I could see a 126610 series SS submariner designed with blue bezel and blue dial. And the dark blue color of the BLRO or even the dark blue of the BLNR would IMHO be wildly successful.


If something like that was released, the waiting list will be twenty years long!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> If they priced it under $10k, the abyss would be where my name would be on the list to buy it.


Me too!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, once this quarantine ends and I go back to "regular" work it will prob take me 10 years to earn my Os. I'll do my best though.


you are invested now


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not supposed to log off.


Yeah, I am not logged off. It's either desktop when I am at work / day time or I switch to Tapatalk at home.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If something like that was released, the waiting list will be twenty years long!!!


you trying to stop 59 from dreaming?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, once this quarantine ends and I go back to "regular" work it will prob take me 10 years to earn my Os. I'll do my best though.


Going back to work? are you kidding? haven't you listened to our theme song?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Gimps to the flight deck, gimps to the flight deck


Sheesh, Omega owners, come on. Keep that stuff to yourself.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Really? A client of mine has one...


Now it is your job to make sure he gets to keep it ... ;-)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, once this quarantine ends and I go back to "regular" work it will prob take me 10 years to earn my Os. I'll do my best though.


Nahh, see the post on using the tapatalk app. Wake, post, sleep, repeat.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you trying to stop 59 from dreaming?


LOL. Dreaming is free. 

He can order the watch and may just get it. Early adopters always get the watch as most ADs always get one or two from the first production run


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Going back to work? are you kidding? haven't you listened to our theme song?


Sounds like the plot of a B grade horror flick, like a cross between Hostel and Final Destination.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

好奇心杀死了猫


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Excellent. I actually have about 6 guitars in the house already but I bought them all for my boys. None for me except for an old off brand strat body one that needs work.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They're a lot more space-efficient than keyboards. The most I ever had was three. Two is the absolute minimum (one large and immobile, one mobile but unpleasantly heavy), and that's where I'm trying to stay.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a dark bue SS Sub with an abyssal dark blue dial
> 
> View attachment 15160771


That's such great looking one and i would be the one of the first to put my name down and vigorously following up with AD on this.

Nicely done bro PF..|>


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Welcome @gyneco1, you're in luck, we're recruiting; all you need is a clean bill of health, and a colonoscopy if you are above 50... on second thought, let's make that 40; better be safe than sorry!


Not 40 yet so I think I'm in the clear (thankfully)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

gsynco1 said:


> Not 40 yet so I think I'm in the clear (thankfully)


Oh, in that case it's just a case of beer for everyone here.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Who is the girl?
> 
> Bro of OoO


It looks like Rob Lowe.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

I haven't posted in a while but I want to check in on the new thread. Here's a quick shot from my laptop....









Anyone need a card?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I think that JLC can do some fancy artwork designs on the back at significant cost.


 I think a Duoface helps resolve the dilemmas of what to put on the back and who should do it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Works in a casual context, no?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Does this look legit?


I don't know, but either the bezel alignment is off or my mental parallax correction is broken.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't know, but either the bezel alignment is off or my mental parallax correction is broken.


The bezel has been rotated is all.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Works in a casual context, no?


It works like the Portuguese chrono. It can dress up and down.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

medic1 said:


> I haven't posted in a while but I want to check in on the new thread. Here's a quick shot from my laptop....
> 
> View attachment 15161175
> 
> ...


Good to see you!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Does this look legit?


Are those two scratches on the 45 minute bezel marker? Or hair?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> They're a lot more space-efficient than keyboards. The most I ever had was three. Two is the absolute minimum (one large and immobile, one mobile but unpleasantly heavy), and that's where I'm trying to stay.


Oh yeah. We got a baby grand in the dining room. Wanna talk about space efficient. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> 好奇心杀死了猫


LOL.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The bezel has been rotated is all.


 Is that one click? Looks like it might be.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh yeah. We got a baby grand in the dining room. Wanna talk about space efficient.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


 My current is 6' 1", but I might turn it up a notch when we move. I plan to upgrade, but not in this house.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Are those two scratches on the 45 minute bezel marker? Or hair?


Definitely some of my hairs there but who knows? It was in the plastic box with plastic bezel protector on when I walked in the store. I have no idea how many times it had been handled before me. I didn't even notice the bezel was off center until I looked at my pics later. I kind of had tunnel vision like I was meeting a celebrity in person.

Added the only other 2 pics I took. Different lighting. I think it's my hair. I need to shave my arms!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Works in a casual context, no?


FIFY (a pink shirt at the office is a big no)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Definitely some of my hairs there but who knows? It was in the plastic box with plastic bezel protector on when I walked in the store. I have no idea how many times it had been handled before me. I didn't even notice the bezel was off center until I looked at my pics later. I kind of had tunnel vision like I was meeting a celebrity in person.


We all remember our first time.

Are you buying it?


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't let this opportunity pass us by...
> 
> View attachment 15157535


Nice... Here's the Man of GS card...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker on OoO but never posted. Felt like now would be a good time to jump in with the new thread opening. Do I still have to take the test?











Welcome to SoOoO. No test.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Come on, guys. Only 30+ posts per hour since this thread started. You can do better.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> We all remember our first time.
> 
> Are you buying it?


Heck no. This was back in December at an AD in San Diego, where I was visiting for a few days. The SA was holding it in her hand in one of those plastic boxes I guess they ship in. I asked about it and she let me try it on. I mentioned in an earlier post that I doubt I'll ever be in a position to spend $38k on a watch, but it was cool to be able to handle it and see it up close.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

猫还死了... 出于好奇


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> So the BLRO lugs are slimmer than my BLNR Batman? I will check it out and report back.


Yes, I believe they are slimmer on both the new BLRO and BLNR. That (and the blingier Jubilee bracelet) is why the old BLNR is called the Batman and many call the new BLNR the Batgirl.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Heck no. This was back in December at an AD in San Diego, where I was visiting for a few days. The SA was holding it in her hand in one of those plastic boxes I guess they ship in. I asked about it and she let me try it on. I mentioned in an earlier post that I doubt I'll ever be in a position to spend $38k on a watch, but it was cool to be able to handle it and see it up close.


I had the same opportunity awhile back but took no pictures.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> 猫还死了... 出于好奇


Your last two posts are just coming up blank on my Tapatalk. I thought it was invisible ink or something but I can see in the quote box above that there are symbols my phone/Tapatalk cannot process.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Your last two posts are just coming up blank on my Tapatalk. I thought it was invisible ink or something but I can see in the quote box above that there are symbols my phone/Tapatalk cannot process.


Aha!... you may be onto something; maybe if you try the select fonction


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Heck no. This was back in December at an AD in San Diego, where I was visiting for a few days. The SA was holding it in her hand in one of those plastic boxes I guess they ship in. I asked about it and she let me try it on. I mentioned in an earlier post that I doubt I'll ever be in a position to spend $38k on a watch, but it was cool to be able to handle it and see it up close.


Ahh, gotchya. We have all been there. I got to try on a gold Nautilus chrono a few years ago and man was that something. They made me wear gloves.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Yes, I believe they are slimmer on both the new BLRO and BLNR. That (and the blingier Jubilee bracelet) is why the old BLNR is called the Batman and many call the new BLNR the Batgirl.


That would explain the fact that they wear differently; I thought it was just the difference in bracelet... I'll let Sappie check on his watches, no need for both of us risking scratching them by comparing them by superimposition


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nahh, see the post on using the tapatalk app. Wake, post, sleep, repeat.


That's right


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Works in a casual context, no?


PF's anniversary blue Abyss Submariner to go with that will be perfect!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Definitely some of my hairs there but who knows? It was in the plastic box with plastic bezel protector on when I walked in the store. I have no idea how many times it had been handled before me. I didn't even notice the bezel was off center until I looked at my pics later. I kind of had tunnel vision like I was meeting a celebrity in person.
> 
> Added the only other 2 pics I took. Different lighting. I think it's my hair. I need to shave my arms!


If it didn't come home with you, that's admirable restraint.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And I'm off again


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> If it didn't come home with you, that's admirable restraint.


If it were green it would've been a completely different story!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> FIFY (a pink shirt at the office is a big no)


Depends on who the boss is.

Which happens to be me.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's worse than receiving SMS from a girlfriend?
> 
> Receiving one from other men on a men's jewellery forum


I can just imagine that conversation with Mrs. B5:

"Who is messaging you this late?"
"Who are all these scantily clad women?"
"What sort of a name is Sir DogbertIsFat?"

The truth is stranger than fiction so it's probably easier to just make something up:

"It's a girl Im having an affair with"
"They are all the girls I'm cheating with"
"She is a knight of the realm, and an anthropomorphic dog with a weight problem..."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Yes, I believe they are slimmer on both the new BLRO and BLNR. That (and the blingier Jubilee bracelet) is why the old BLNR is called the Batman and many call the new BLNR the Batgirl.


And I thought it was because of the girly jubilee.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> If it were green it would've been a completely different story!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> That would explain the fact that they wear differently; I thought it was just the difference in bracelet... I'll let Sappie check on his watches, no need for both of us risking scratching them by comparing them by superimposition


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought those were left for Friday drinks?


That would mean waiting to sober up...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Agreed. Very important for us all to rate this as 5 stars. I just did.


Just did... b-)b-)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Rest In Peace Henri we will miss you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear mate..


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

jason10mm said:


> I've considered getting something like this as well. I'm spoiled by how easy it is to get an Omega adjustible for my seamaster and speedmaster and I want something like it for my 5 digit rolex watches. IIRC the "official" Ginault glidelock copy is $250 so this is probably the exact same thing for a bit less. If it makes the anti-mod crowd any less mad I'm more than happy to scrawl "FAKE" on it
> 
> And yay! new thread! Although I was gonna gift whoever got 200K on OOO with a rolex of their choice, oh well....


I have gone down that road, wanted to save a few bucks ordered the look alike form ebay and quickly learned quality for the bracelet/clasp is bad not the same as what you get from Ginault.

Many people claimed the bracelet on the Tisell is the same, and it is not the same quality either.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mentlgen ghint dogo


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> 猫还死了... 出于好奇


我不知道你是什麼意思


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


>


How good is that....just love it. |>

Here's another of my faves from Tom.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll call your Smurf and raise you a Snoopy
> 
> If you hurry you can pick one up for just under 40k
> 
> ...


Wow. They're that much now? I like them becuase I like snoopy but that's nuts


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> But this time it's different!


Whatever you say Sap ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That is yours?


If by that you mean is that your pic you took at the Porsche museum then yes it is mine ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Love those Gretches. And I will be building a Thinline for my daughter.


Nice! What colour scheme you going? A natural look again?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> That and the pace of the conversation...800+ posts in less than a day is blistering.


We are good. Just wait till there's a form of disagreement or one of us decides to post rubbish in a comsecutive run post. Then OoO quietness down.

also just read the last 10 posts and reply to one. Same deal


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Also interested in your opinion on this Canadian.
> 
> View attachment 15160471


Rated, very highly and I think she'd be a fun person too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I've always liked her. She always seemed like she'd be fun to hang out with.


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Al, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15160615
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The thickness, I think, allows it to be worn in more casual situations. Which I like.
> 
> .... until I want to wear it formally and realise I can't, then it's gone.
> 
> so chaps what do I buy Monday?


FIFY


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Time to say goodnight gentlemen.


Another fine Canadian


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What do they say? Once is random, twice is a coincidence and three times is a pattern?


It's happened more than three times, so pattern it is...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about this? this is the only SS blue Sub that could be done
> 
> View attachment 15160733


Looks great but I'd like to see them keep blue for gold watches and maintain the exclusivity.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> If they priced it under $10k, the abyss would be where my name would be on the list to buy it.


From DavidSW? Or the deal,who'll never give you one?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Gimps to the flight deck, gimps to the flight deck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omega wearing gimps. System works


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker on OoO but never posted. Felt like now would be a good time to jump in with the new thread opening. Do I still have to take the test?


Good to see you really were a lurker.

I thought the test was for brotherhood though

welcome none the less


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Are you saying Rome was as big as we were? Common man!
> 
> Bro of OoO


I'm pretty sure Rome never got over 150,000 posts...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got a Like just for Wonder Woman.


+1.. Always a like for Gal


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Listen to this feckin n00b


I like them, appropriate post and they really did read OoO.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> From my POV..nah.. learn as you go... Post often and well!


Define post well? I thought we operated on the often system


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Who is the girl?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Don't know.
Random screenshot from Tropic Thunder...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Welcome @gyneco1, you're in luck, we're recruiting; all you need is a clean bill of health, and a colonoscopy if you are above 50... on second thought, let's make that 40; better be safe than sorry!


I know what I have to do in two years then


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, once this quarantine ends and I go back to "regular" work it will prob take me 10 years to earn my Os. I'll do my best though.


That's what work is for.

rJ showed up late to a meeting once becuase he was chasing a milestone


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

medic1 said:


> I haven't posted in a while but I want to check in on the new thread. Here's a quick shot from my laptop....
> 
> View attachment 15161175
> 
> ...


LMAO I haven't seen those cards in a long time!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Works in a casual context, no?


I think it looks nicer dressed up


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

All caught up ......

for now...:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Ahh, gotchya. We have all been there. I got to try on a gold Nautilus chrono a few years ago and man was that something. They made me wear gloves.


The gloves were only as a protection so you don't catch ugly ugly. Not even pug fugly. Ugly ugly


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Remember when there was a bunch of people who put money into vintage guitars and other collectibles as part of self managed super? Then then the laws changed
> 
> And the bubble on guitars burst
> 
> Bro of OoO


I know a guy who put some of his into cars, mostly Aussie muscle.

He and I argue all the time about the supposed value of his investment.

Once you factor in insurance, inflation, storage and maintenance costs, and even the cost of liquidating the assets, (Auction houses that get best prices charge hefty premiums), the return gets pretty skinny, so I argue you may as well drive and enjoy them in the meanwhile, but the terms of the super mean that he can't...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > Black and red is killer...
> ...


Grey is pretty fantastic as well...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I know a guy who put some of his into cars, mostly Aussie muscle.
> 
> He and I argue all the time about the supposed value of his investment.
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly. Never mind the muscle car bubble popping.

Guitars were nuts they're still worth something but not the crazy money during the boom 10-15 years ago. That crashed royally


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I know a guy who put some of his into cars, mostly Aussie muscle.
> 
> He and I argue all the time about the supposed value of his investment.
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly. Never mind the muscle car bubble popping.

Guitars were nuts they're still worth something but not the crazy money during the boom 10-15 years ago. That crashed royally


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> rjohnson56 said:
> 
> 
> > Was that with or without the AR15 slung over your shoulder as you both walked into Walmart
> ...


Is the ladies one smaller and iced...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I can still get 16600 again!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Is 1016 first up?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And only 300 posts to go. I've logged on three time today and struggle to keep up
> 
> Bro of OoO


Same. Yesterday was a frantic pace...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Is 1016 first up?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sure is, don't know who has one. Sport does but not sure if anyone else has one


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15161475


Yikes! You guys really eclipsed me. I'm way back. Need to put on some coffee, then wine, then scotch, and catch up.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Is 1016 first up?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sure is, don't know who has one. Sport does but not sure if anyone else has one


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Same. Yesterday was a frantic pace...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


we have a new thread, it will settle in a day or two


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Dogbert_is_fat said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone tunes in to SoOoO to learn something or discover the next big thing.
> ...


It will be non-moonwatch Speedmaster's.

Start hoarding everyone, let's drive those secondary market prices up...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yikes! You guys really eclipsed me. I'm way back. Need to put on some coffee, then wine, then scotch, and catch up.


I did say you need to be on it to stay up the top


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yikes! You guys really eclipsed me. I'm way back. Need to put on some coffee, then wine, then scotch, and catch up.


I did say you need to be on it to stay up the top


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

I know watches are one of the least discussed topics on this thread, but have any of you guys looked into the Pam Luminor Due models? I've always loved the Luminor look, but don't think I could pull one off due to the size. These Dues are 42mm, 11.5mm thick. (not my photo)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw Paulina, Tiffany x2, Erika, but I must have missed Jenna.
> ...


Jessy is doing all the work.

I'm just admiring her skills...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> It will be non-moonwatch Speedmaster's.
> 
> Start hoarding everyone, let's drive those secondary market prices up...


Well the PN was unloved at some point


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yikes! You guys really eclipsed me. I'm way back. Need to put on some coffee, then wine, then scotch, and catch up.


Also, big milestone coming.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh man. This is not good
> 
> Bro of OoO


Lol.

Well, a little bit of a life...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Also, big milestone coming.


I know. Who is going to be that dick who posts mindlessly to get to said post?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, definitely JLC. The only question is whether to send it direct to them or go through an AD.


If you have an AD relationship, leverage them to help ensure things go smoothly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Also, big milestone coming.


I know. Who is going to be that dick who posts mindlessly to get to said post?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

gsynco1 said:


> I know watches are one of the least discussed topics on this thread, but have any of you guys looked into the Pam Luminor Due models? I've always loved the Luminor look, but don't think I could pull one off due to the size. These Dues are 42mm, 11.5mm thick. (not my photo)
> View attachment 15161479


I think we know some people that like PAM.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Been about 2 years for me. If we have to drive to SA might come back via GOR to break up the monotony (plus go to vineyards)
> 
> Bro of OoO


Used to head that way to Warrnambool regularly.

Great drive...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Throwing up a Hail Mary here.....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What if they have a Ginault?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Then they are a Ginault...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I really like it. It's pretty stiff but comfortable strap
> 
> Bro of OoO


TWSS...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Your last two posts are just coming up blank on my Tapatalk. I thought it was invisible ink or something but I can see in the quote box above that there are symbols my phone/Tapatalk cannot process.


Highlight it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Throwing up a Hail Mary here.....


Don't be that dick


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What about Ginault investments?


Oxymoron, with extra moron...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, that counts me out. See you around, guys.


But we need your uplifting pictures...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

gsynco1 said:


> I know watches are one of the least discussed topics on this thread, but have any of you guys looked into the Pam Luminor Due models? I've always loved the Luminor look, but don't think I could pull one off due to the size. These Dues are 42mm, 11.5mm thick. (not my photo)
> View attachment 15161479


Yes they are beautiful and comfortable. They are also hated by Panerai fans because of the snapdown case back and crappy water resistance rating. I personally don't care about the water resistance but the caseback didn't save or really cost anybody more money so it pretty much is just Panerai being lazy. So it's a Panerai dress watch with some tool watch looks.

Edit. Yeah that just happened!!!!!
I get the thread cherry boys!!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Used to head that way to Warrnambool regularly.
> 
> Great drive...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Interesting. I've never been west of port Campbell so would be fun. I'll ask you if we have to go. GF's family is in SA and depending on what happens with restrictions / how safe wel feel to,fly / quarantine it may be that we drive there.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I'm old fashioned.


You carried Tommy guns instead?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dude I just stole that with a legit post. 

I don't ever legit post. Go figure.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Yes they are beautiful and comfortable. They are also hated by Panerai fans because of the snapdown case back and crappy water resistance rating. I personally don't care about the water resistance but the caseback didn't save or really cost anybody more money so it pretty much is just Panerai being lazy. So it's a Panerai dress watch with some tool watch looks.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You got a like for the 1000 and not doing it in an attempt to get 1000


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Get a job?


A number of late stage interviews, so hopefully one will land...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Define post well? I thought we operated on the often system


Pretty much... I was trying to be welcoming.. Thx for screwing that up.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't be that dick


I won't I won't


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure what you mean.


Historians that will have to judge the reasons for the thread closure on a stand alone basis, could only conclude it was Richard's doing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gsynco1 said:


> I know watches are one of the least discussed topics on this thread, but have any of you guys looked into the Pam Luminor Due models? I've always loved the Luminor look, but don't think I could pull one off due to the size. These Dues are 42mm, 11.5mm thick. (not my photo)
> View attachment 15161479


Big Al can chime in.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

AL9C1 said:


> Yes they are beautiful and comfortable. They are also hated by Panerai fans because of the snapdown case back and crappy water resistance rating. I personally don't care about the water resistance but the caseback didn't save or really cost anybody more money so it pretty much is just Panerai being lazy. So it's a Panerai dress watch with some tool watch looks.
> 
> Edit. Yeah that just happened!!!!!
> I get the thread cherry boys!!!!
> ...


Yeah I don't think the water resistance would be a deal breaker for me. That grey dial is really tempting me.

Nice snipe on 1000 btw haha


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> You carried Tommy guns instead?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Lever action Winchester... Vintage.. 1952.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got a like for the 1000 and not doing it in an attempt to get 1000


I thought I had time for the reply and join in the run after.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got a like for the 1000 and not doing it in an attempt to get 1000


Yeah that's the way. Do a 59. I was little bugged that in a legit response I was at 996 after saying I wasn't gonna try. So I waited before replying on another post.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Depends on who the boss is.
> 
> Which happens to be me.


Yep. One of the privileges...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> A number of late stage interviews, so hopefully one will land...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hoping for you too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

gsynco1 said:


> Yeah I don't think the water resistance would be a deal breaker for me. That grey dial is really tempting me.
> 
> Nice snipe on 1000 btw haha


It's not a deal breaker for me either and it's an extremely comfortable watch. And it looks fantastic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> If you have an AD relationship, leverage them to help ensure things go smoothly...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I don't


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Eh, kinda. Just not feeling it enough for whatever reason. Maybe too toolish for the money? I feel like that style should be a Seiko 5 instead. I should just try one on the next time I'm at an AD (assuming they have one).


Agree.
Great casual watch, but it won't dress up well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Pretty much... I was trying to be welcoming.. Thx for screwing that up.


Anytime


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Historians that will have to judge the reasons for the thread closure on a stand alone basis, could only conclude it was Richard's doing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


as Bro Dick put it - it was undone by a dick


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Suck on that


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah that's the way. Do a 59. I was little bugged that in a legit response I was at 996 after saying I wasn't gonna try. So I waited before replying on another post.


My money was on you getting it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> A number of late stage interviews, so hopefully one will land...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Fingers crossed you get something soon


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My money was on you getting it


So we go for legit posts on milestones?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I thought I had time for the reply and join in the run after.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I jumped the gun. Still learning.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ditto about the bracelet but that blue and orange combo rocks!


Orange is not a colour that I get along with.
Blue and Yellow - probable Yes.
Blue and Red - probably Yes.

Maybe I need to see it IRL to judge better...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Works in a casual context, no?


That's top shelf, Sappie.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So we go for legit posts on milestones?


Well we are hoping to change things or better yet just eliminate it all together.

A legit post responding to something is fine (like you would normally) but the aim is to avoid runs where you have 5+ posts of posting along the lines of:

nearly there

okay 3 more

2 more

1 more

BAM


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

fskywalker said:


> nope, just fskywalker !
> 
> what about yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fred Skywalker?
Luke's under-achieving younger brother...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I jumped the gun. Still learning.


well the gun is changing. It improved towards the end but there was a time where runs would start 50 posts out. Towards the end it got to 10-20ish. Hopefully a 'run' can be eliminated altogether and the thread just carries on as normal


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Yes, I believe they are slimmer on both the new BLRO and BLNR. That (and the blingier Jubilee bracelet) is why the old BLNR is called the Batman and many call the new BLNR the Batgirl.


Also and I mean this in a completely non offensive way the jubilee bracelet makes the GMT a little less masculine.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Orange is not a colour that I get along with.
> Blue and Yellow - probable Yes.
> Blue and Red - probably Yes.
> 
> ...


If you don't like orange as a colour then there's nothing that will make it for you really. The first colour I remember loving was orange. My first dream car was an orange beetle (I was like 4). Arguably that never changed consider I'd like an orange GT3RS

Also here's me being a jerk:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Fred Skywalker?
> Luke's under-achieving younger brother...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


hahahaha I've literally burst out laughing at this. Possibly because I have a spin off movie in my head


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Also and I mean this in a completely non offensive way the jubilee bracelet makes the GMT a little less masculine.


I like it on the BLRO but hate it on the BLNR


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> well the gun is changing. It improved towards the end but there was a time where runs would start 50 posts out. Towards the end it got to 10-20ish. Hopefully a 'run' can be eliminated altogether and the thread just carries on as normal


I like that idea. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks. It's probably the watch I've gotten the most amount of compliments for?


Do people tell you to wear it in good health?

OJ.

It's a great watch, just my personal bias against the colour Orange.

Maybe something bad happened to me involving that colour in my past and I'm projecting.

The Orange and blue would definitely make it stand out...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 917 is about a car
> 
> Gunnar has neither anything to do with my name and nor where I'm from


It's because you're a Gun...

Nar...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good to see you really were a lurker.
> 
> I thought the test was for brotherhood though
> 
> welcome none the less


There's plenty of lurkers. At any one time, there'll be like 10 guests on top of those we know who are online


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I think that probably applies to most non-Rolex watch purchases.


You only lose if you flush...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO I haven't seen those cards in a long time!


I know right? It's a rare members only club


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well we are hoping to change things or better yet just eliminate it all together.
> 
> A legit post responding to something is fine (like you would normally) but the aim is to avoid runs where you have 5+ posts of posting along the lines of:
> 
> ...


Good way to put it... like a member of AA .. i'm suggesting to stop the long runs to get there.. I think we no longer have the goal of being the biggest since 50K will start us over anyway.. several members didn't like it anyway .. Al's is great example of GOOD


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> All caught up ......
> 
> for now...:-d:-d:-d


There'll be another thousand posts for you to catch up tomorrow


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15161475


Wow! You're on the leaderboard here?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If by that you mean is that your pic you took at the Porsche museum then yes it is mine ;-)


Yes, that's exactly what I meant. Nice!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Same. Yesterday was a frantic pace...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Slow down guys. Take it easy


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If you don't like orange as a colour then there's nothing that will make it for you really. The first colour I remember loving was orange. My first dream car was an orange beetle (I was like 4). Arguably that never changed consider I'd like an orange GT3RS
> 
> Also here's me being a jerk:


Ouch! Wait, ok put my sunglasses on, better now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It will be non-moonwatch Speedmaster's.
> 
> Start hoarding everyone, let's drive those secondary market prices up...


Hahahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I did say you need to be on it to stay up the top


At this rate, you will be overtaking Sticky too.....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice! What colour scheme you going? A natural look again?


No, my daughter painted it a pukey orange-salmon colour. Whatever floats her boat! 

I think she'll start painting her own design on it. I'll order up the hardware soon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I did say you need to be on it to stay up the top


Double post to make your point clear?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At this rate, you will be overtaking Sticky too.....


last i checked he was #14


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahahaha I've literally burst out laughing at this. Possibly because I have a spin off movie in my head


I thought the same thing, probably because of Fred Claus with Vince Vaughn. Maybe they can make a series of Fred movies - Fred Skywalker, Fred Stark, Fred Wick, etc etc . Pure gold!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> I know watches are one of the least discussed topics on this thread, but have any of you guys looked into the Pam Luminor Due models? I've always loved the Luminor look, but don't think I could pull one off due to the size. These Dues are 42mm, 11.5mm thick. (not my photo)
> View attachment 15161479


Luminor Due has a snap on caseback with less water resistance. If you need a thinner 42mm case, consider a Radiomir 1940 model. Personally I wouldn't touch a Due model although YMMV.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> last i checked he was #14


Oh, don't worry. He will be in top ten soon


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Do people tell you to wear it in good health?
> 
> OJ.
> 
> ...


LOL you'd be the first person who'd wish me that.

I think I get it because it's a watch that you wouldn't look at twice if you don't know anything about watches apart from Rolex = Expensive, then, upon seeing what said watch is you'd assume the wearer knows something abut watches to piss away that much on something that's a pretty odd shaped watch


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> It's because you're a Gun...shot wound


FIFY ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know right? It's a rare members only club


Even rarer are the Daytona club card. PF didn't even get his


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Well think about it this way, both took more than one day to build...
> And all it took was one Dick to end it!


You are claiming responsibility for the destruction of Rome as well?

So we have more than one immortal in this thread...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So we go for legit posts on milestones?


That's the agreed on plan.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! You're on the leaderboard here?


You expected different? Well I couldn't sleep last night so spent a lot of time on here - that sorted it


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> That's one cool thing about the Datejust(s) and OPs, is that they can be had in matching configs in many different sizes. It really is an everyman's (or everyperson's) watch.


So many variations, so that if you can't find one you like, you probably aren't trying hard enough...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I meant. Nice!


Sadly I can't imagine myself being in a situation where I could ever afford a real one; might have to take Sporty's advice and marry up


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> No, my daughter painted it a pukey orange-salmon colour. Whatever floats her boat!
> 
> I think she'll start painting her own design on it. I'll order up the hardware soon.


Nice! Looking forward to the pics

What hardware you looking at?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Also and I mean this in a completely non offensive way the jubilee bracelet makes the GMT a little less masculine.











Nah the Oyster and Jubilee are gender neutral. Just because you have a Rolex GMT with Oyster bracelet ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Why?


Indeed.

Plenty of people aspiring to own a Wempe, and become a person of respect and achievement in their community.

Who wouldn't want to be a MoW...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I thought the same thing, probably because of Fred Claus with Vince Vaughn. Maybe they can make a series of Fred movies - Fred Skywalker, Fred Stark, Fred Wick, etc etc . Pure gold!


Better copyright and patent your idea.

The good part about Fred Bourne is that Matt Damon loves taking the p.ss out of himself so will probably sign on to play Fred Bourne


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Finally caught up. I'm seeing a lot of broken links for images on this new thread. It never happened in the old one. Most load when I click on them but a couple did not. This is in crapatalk.


Their server times out sometimes.
Refreshing the thread sometimes fixes it.

I often just hit the quote button, then cancel to force a refresh...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, don't worry. He will be in top ten soon


If OoO turns to watch talk my post count won't be going anywhere


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Good way to put it... like a member of AA .. i'm suggesting to stop the long runs to get there.. I think we no longer have the goal of being the biggest since 50K will start us over anyway.. several members didn't like it anyway .. Al's is great example of GOOD


^^^^^^ This.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, I got one of those! Great car!


Build quality is awesome.
Can't even see the panel gaps at all...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Also and I mean this in a completely non offensive way the jubilee bracelet makes the GMT a little less masculine.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sadly with how quick this thread has gone there will be a lot,of catching up to do


Woke up this morning around 300 posts behind, and still haven't gained much...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

gsynco1 said:


> I know watches are one of the least discussed topics on this thread, but have any of you guys looked into the Pam Luminor Due models? I've always loved the Luminor look, but don't think I could pull one off due to the size. These Dues are 42mm, 11.5mm thick. (not my photo)
> View attachment 15161479


Don't do it. Buy a proper PAM


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I actually feel bad that I like this FM.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Better copyright and patent your idea.
> 
> The good part about Fred Bourne is that Matt Damon loves taking the p.ss out of himself so will probably sign on to play Fred Bourne


Fred Bourne has been a yellow belt in Tae Kwan Do for the last 15 years and when Jason is kidnapped by Al Quaeda only he can save his brother...

Fred will be wearing a Wempe that does absolutely nothing except tell the time...

Straight to DVD 2021.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Even rarer are the Daytona club card. PF didn't even get his


That's because it is a limited edition 

Only two can be held at any one time. I think only @Sportura and @Sappie66 has them


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Their server times out sometimes.
> Refreshing the thread sometimes fixes it.
> 
> I often just hit the quote button, then cancel to force a refresh...
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I actually feel bad that I like this FM.
> 
> View attachment 15161703


Is this a black and white picture? It's like the twilight edition. I find myself having to refocus just looking at it. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> I actually feel bad that I like this FM.
> 
> View attachment 15161703


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Is this a black and white picture? It's like the twilight edition. I find myself having to refocus just looking at it. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


camo...my 2nd favorite color


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> I actually feel bad that I like this FM.
> 
> View attachment 15161703


You should

It is hideous


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's because it is a limited edition
> 
> Only two can be held at any one time. I think only @Sportura and @Sappie66 has them


Sap's Daytona which is now a Porsche


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sap's Daytona which is now a Porsche


Actually, in my opinion, the MOR black card should only be limited to a full PM watch, e.g. @Jason71 and @Panerol Forte's collection of PM watches, not the Daytona 500c.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Luminor Due has a snap on caseback with less water resistance. If you need a thinner 42mm case, consider a Radiomir 1940 model. Personally I wouldn't touch a Due model although YMMV.


I'll have to give the Radiomir a closer look!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually, in my opinion, the MOR black card should only be limited to a full PM watch, e.g. @Jason71 and @Panerol Forte's collection of PM watches, not the Daytona 500c.


Godfrey!

There's also the Tudor watch card. Here it is.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> There's also the Tudor watch card. Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 15161807


LMAO mortgage


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Not the 1940 case

Buy a propet radiomir

183 or 210

DNA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually, in my opinion, the MOR black card should only be limited to a full PM watch, e.g. @Jason71 and @Panerol Forte's collection of PM watches, not the Daytona 500c.


Yeah I agree pertty sure kiwi has a smurf too right?

At a guess BSF probably has something he hasn't shared


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> I'll have to give the Radiomir a closer look!


If I were looking at a Panerai, my choices would be a 000 or 005 with solid caseback. OR a 111 or 112 with exhibition caseback, although my personal preference is solid caseback.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I agree pertty sure kiwi has a smurf too right?
> 
> At a guess BSF probably has something he hasn't shared


Noooo, I tried one on in December and took some photos to mess with my buddies. I had them believing I bought it but I do not have the means to spend $38k on a watch. I did explain this earlier but with the speed this thread has been moving...

I did just buy my first PM watch, a Lange Langematik.

As much as I'd love to, I do not own a Smurf.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

gsynco1 said:


> I know watches are one of the least discussed topics on this thread, but..,


Loved the intro , and for that alone I give you


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Well I guess I shouldn’t be surprised, but you guys have given me more options to think about that I anticipated haha. Guess that’s what I get for asking a group of random strangers about watches


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

gsynco1 said:


> Well I guess I shouldn't be surprised, but you guys have given me more options to think about that I anticipated haha. Guess that's what I get for asking a group of random strangers about watches


This isn't any random group of strangers it is SoOoO so very OoO . There is a lot that can be learned here , stick around you shall be pleased...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Historians that will have to judge the reasons for the thread closure on a stand alone basis, could only conclude it was Richard's doing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Brother B5, that was said with major TIC...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Suck on that


Pretty soon you'll be able to say that with another Rolex...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> A number of late stage interviews, so hopefully one will land...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good luck mate. |>

You will land on one soon..


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> AL9C1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a black and white picture? It's like the twilight edition. I find myself having to refocus just looking at it. Lol
> ...


I thought about you when I saw this one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO mortgage


LOL. I wonder who has saved a copy of the black card. Would be cool to have them all three in one spot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Orange is not a colour that I get along with.
> Blue and Yellow - probable Yes.
> Blue and Red - probably Yes.
> 
> ...


Both probables are def yeses is my book but blue and orange is a classic (complementary) color combo. Or so Mrs. BSF learned in design school...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well we are hoping to change things or better yet just eliminate it all together.
> 
> A legit post responding to something is fine (like you would normally) but the aim is to avoid runs where you have 5+ posts of posting along the lines of:
> 
> ...


@Sportura, come back!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There'll be another thousand posts for you to catch up tomorrow


Yeah mate, by looking at the pace of it ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I thought about you when I saw this one.


pretty cool... would match my mask, cap, pants


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Also and I mean this in a completely non offensive way the jubilee bracelet makes the GMT a little less masculine.


Jman, don't listen to that nonsense!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If you don't like orange as a colour then there's nothing that will make it for you really. The first colour I remember loving was orange. My first dream car was an orange beetle (I was like 4). Arguably that never changed consider *I'd like an orange GT3RS*
> 
> Also here's me being a jerk:


Heck, I'd take a polka-dotted one!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like it on the BLRO but hate it on the BLNR


Exactly right! Well said!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There'll be another thousand posts for you to catch up tomorrow


Let me add to Kris' workload then.

There's something about Canadians...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Let me add to Kris' workload then.
> 
> There's something about Canadians...
> 
> View attachment 15161925


Ha ha, mate...i could work on this load...;-);-) , no complaints at all....


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Looks like the Omega Speedmaster X33 ref 3291.50.


Makes sense. An astronaut on a watch podcast said it was great because the alarm function would wake her up. Those guys aren't going EVA so a speedy isnt necessary.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Yes they are beautiful and comfortable. They are also hated by Panerai fans because of the snapdown case back and crappy water resistance rating. I personally don't care about the water resistance but the caseback didn't save or really cost anybody more money so it pretty much is just Panerai being lazy. So it's a Panerai dress watch with some tool watch looks.
> 
> Edit. Yeah that just happened!!!!!
> I get the thread cherry boys!!!!
> ...


Liked for both the milestone and the square assessment of the Panerai.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Slow down guys. Take it easy


If you say so.






Also performed by that backup band, which is included here for completeness...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

This week is just getting better and better our upstairs AC unit just died ....are you serious farking me ????


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Fred Bourne has been a yellow belt in Tae Kwan Do for the last 15 years and when Jason is kidnapped by Al Quaeda only he can save his brother...
> 
> Fred will be wearing a Wempe that does absolutely nothing except tell the time...
> 
> *Straight to DVD 2021.*


Fawk, not even a streaming release...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Heck, I'd take a polka-dotted one!


US$150 and it's as Swiss as you can get!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Love the vibe of this video. Too too cool.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Holy crap.... 430 posts in 13 hours.... ok, time to catch up....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Heck, I'd take a polka-dotted one!


Oh wait, you mean a 911? I found one with flowers...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Checked FB for the first time in weeks and found out that a friend with brain cancer had a mild stroke and went to the ER in early May. He was one of the better performers that I've marched with in drum corps, and now it's hard for him to walk.

Not only that, but he went in for a second brain surgery yesterday.

Oof


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I agree pertty sure kiwi has a smurf too right?
> 
> At a guess BSF probably has something he hasn't shared


Dunno about a Smurf but wore this today to a meeting. With proper social distancing, of course.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Double post to make your point clear?


DP for emphasis


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Checked FB for the first time in weeks and found out that a friend with brain cancer had a mild stroke and went to the ER in early May. He was one of the better performers that I've marched with in drum corps, and now it's hard for him to walk.
> 
> Not only that, but he went in for a second brain surgery yesterday.
> 
> Oof


sorry to hear


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 917 is about a car
> 
> Gunnar has neither anything to do with my name and nor where I'm from


Guy I worked with named his first son "Gunner". Not sure why. Apparently it's Scandinavian, but he's not Scandinavian.

The kid is about 18 months old now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Guy I worked with named his first son "Gunner". Not sure why. Apparently it's Scandinavian, but he's not Scandinavian.
> 
> The kid is about 18 months old now.


And when 18 he will be called Gun.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dunno about a Smurf but wore this today to a meeting. With proper social distancing, of course.
> 
> View attachment 15162011


Love that watch and look. They make a great shade of blue.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

My uncle’s name is Gunner. I’m from Scandinavia.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Checked FB for the first time in weeks and found out that a friend with brain cancer had a mild stroke and went to the ER in early May. He was one of the better performers that I've marched with in drum corps, and now it's hard for him to walk.
> 
> Not only that, but he went in for a second brain surgery yesterday.
> 
> Oof


Argh. Sooo can't like that. My dad suffered a stroke and I wouldn't wish that on anybody...

Hope things work out for your bud.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dunno about a Smurf but wore this today to a meeting. With proper social distancing, of course.
> 
> View attachment 15162011


I still have this pic


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> I actually feel bad that I like this FM.
> 
> View attachment 15161703


Did FM actually build a watch with a compass?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Big storm tonight. As soon as I heard the thumping I had to dash out and get the car into the garage. I think i got her in before the big chunks came down.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> This week is just getting better and better our upstairs AC unit just died ....are you serious farking me ????


Really sorry to hear about all of this jman.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Big storm tonight. As soon as I heard the thumping I had to dash out and get the car into the garage. I think i got her in before the big chunks came down.


Yikes, definitely damaging hail. You guys okay?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> This week is just getting better and better our upstairs AC unit just died ....are you serious farking me ????


I'm sorry brother but the gif has me laughing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Big storm tonight. As soon as I heard the thumping I had to dash out and get the car into the garage. I think i got her in before the big chunks came down.


Damm. That would knock you out!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Really sorry to hear about all of this jman.


Thanks bro, crap happens but it is old and long overdue so a matter of time it was but still sux nonetheless


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> This week is just getting better and better our upstairs AC unit just died ....are you serious farking me ????


That's not good mate...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Thanks bro, crap happens but it is old and long overdue so a matter of time it was but still sux nonetheless


If it makes you feel better it happened to me in 2018. The house was fully renovated and the inspector said yup, that AC is good to go for at least 5-6 years, no problem. Two months after we move in and boom, gone. Wound up being a cheaper fix than I thought, but still so irritating.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Incoming..


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yikes, definitely damaging hail. You guys okay?


So far. House is a rental so I'm only concerned about my cars and any roof leaks. Didn't notice any damage to my car but hard to say in a dim garage.

Left my seamaster outside, hoping for a direct hit so I can collect the insurance money


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Incoming..
> 
> View attachment 15162057


The thinking man's Omega.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> If it makes you feel better it happened to me in 2018. The house was fully renovated and the inspector said yup, that AC is good to go for at least 5-6 years, no problem. Two months after we move in and boom, gone. Wound up being a cheaper fix than I thought, but still so irritating.


I had an a/c leak as well. They charged it (with the older expensive stuff) and I got at least 2 more years out of it.

Worse was the gas pack going tits up in the middle of a subzero cold snap. Took a week to replace. We had blankets over doorways to trap the gas fireplace's heat into one room. Sheesh, felt like one of Bro BTs sister/cousins, living rustic!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Nah the Oyster and Jubilee are gender neutral. Just because you have a Rolex GMT with Oyster bracelet ...


The cool dude  on the Timeless Watch Channel agrees with me too. I love his videos.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> This week is just getting better and better our upstairs AC unit just died ....are you serious farking me ????


I just had to rewire the socket that my AC plugs into. At least I got to it before big trouble started.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> US$150 and it's as Swiss as you can get!
> 
> View attachment 15161985


 It's the thinking man's Van Cleef and Arpels Midnight Planetarium.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15161761


I do. I really do.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> You should
> 
> It is hideous


It's absolutely awful. Yet I somehow like it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Guy I worked with named his first son "Gunner". Not sure why. Apparently it's Scandinavian, but he's not Scandinavian.
> 
> The kid is about 18 months old now.


 One of my older Swedish cousins is a Gunnar.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Norman is unimpressed by PVD and a thimbleful of diamond chips.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Big storm tonight. As soon as I heard the thumping I had to dash out and get the car into the garage. I think i got her in before the big chunks came down.


Yikes! That's car-wrecking size.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Thanks bro, crap happens but it is old and long overdue so a matter of time it was but still sux nonetheless


If it makes you feel even a little better, my AC died 2 days ago and it is only a month old.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> US$150 and it's as Swiss as you can get!
> 
> View attachment 15161985


Last December I looked at one in the Swatch shop at Newark Airport. I forgot I was wearing my OP39 when I went in. I'm on the lookout for a new Swatch for Mrs. BW, but she's really picky.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Incoming..
> 
> View attachment 15162057


Not sure if it appropriate to issue you the House of Tudor membership card.....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I just had to rewire the socket that my AC plugs into. At least I got to it before big trouble started.


Definitely some issues w a possible short , if I bang it the fan starts running then earlier the compressor started . Not that many things in there, a fan motor a compressor and a capacitor so basic crap . At first I thought it was a blown capacitor (changed that one before ) but then it kick started when I banged the motor fan so I am thinking faulty wiring and or the motor fan is dying . I went back out a few mins ago and the compressor was running but the fan was not so maybe I just need to replace the unit. I would do it myself since it is three wires and some copper line thing but I am gone next week so there is that ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> If it makes you feel even a little better, my AC died 2 days ago and it is only a month old.


Holy crap but under warranty right


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Definitely some issues w a possible short , if I bang it the fan starts running then earlier the compressor started . Not that many things in there, a fan motor a compressor and a capacitor so basic crap . At first I thought it was a blown capacitor (changed that one before ) but then it kick started when I banged the motor fan so I am thinking faulty wiring and or the motor fan is dying . I went back out a few mins ago and the compressor was running but the fan was not so maybe I just need to replace the unit. I would do it myself since it is three wires and some copper line thing but I am gone next week so there is that ...


 Yeah, I'd suspect the fan motor or associated bearings.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> The rest of the pic would be the icing on the cake... but this is a _great_ cake.


@mui.richard I think it's safe to post the rest of this one, and we can definitely do with more of her...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> +1. Need to know about warranty, ease of servicing, positional variance, etc.


Absolutely.
Any volunteers?
For research purposes of course, to ensure the masses are well informed...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Gunnar_917 said:
> 
> 
> > 917 is about a car
> ...


I assumed yours was car inspired as well, named after a legend of Australian motorsport...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> rjohnson56 said:
> 
> 
> > Tough decision: Smurf or Snoopy.
> ...


Looks like Stainless Steel, but then again, I have no experience with a real one to compare...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not sure if it appropriate to issue you the House of Tudor membership card.....


Gladly accepted mate 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> The cool dude  on the Timeless Watch Channel agrees with me too. I love his videos.


Actually the Rolex GMT you now have is no doubt as good as any that are out there. At one time I was interested in getting a call from my AD for a BLNR with the newer movement and Jubilee bracelet, but am now just as glad the call never came. In fact I probably need to pull a BT and downsize some of what I already have rather than any new additions.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Actually the Rolex GMT you now have is no doubt as good as any that are out there. At one time I was interested in getting a call from my AD for a BLNR with the newer movement and Jubilee bracelet, but am now just as glad the call never came. In fact I probably need to pull a BT and downsize some of what I already have rather than any new additions.


2 weeks in and i'm still good


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I wonder who has saved a copy of the black card. Would be cool to have them all three in one spot.


pretty sure if you advance search the old thread for sporty posts and daytona card you'll get it??


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Checked FB for the first time in weeks and found out that a friend with brain cancer had a mild stroke and went to the ER in early May. He was one of the better performers that I've marched with in drum corps, and now it's hard for him to walk.
> 
> Not only that, but he went in for a second brain surgery yesterday.
> 
> Oof


SOrry to hear mate. Hope they and you are ok


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Guy I worked with named his first son "Gunner". Not sure why. Apparently it's Scandinavian, but he's not Scandinavian.
> 
> The kid is about 18 months old now.


I think it's Norwegian. When I was about 16 and discovered internet forums (yes the internet was wasted on me as a teenager) I called myself Gunnar because, as a Man U fan I liked Ole Gunnar Solksjaer; thought Gunnar sounded cool


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> And when 18 he will be called Gun.


and pre 18 young-gun


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Big storm tonight. As soon as I heard the thumping I had to dash out and get the car into the garage. I think i got her in before the big chunks came down.


Hope the wrx is okay


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I still have this pic


You have a pic of BSF's wrist?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Marendra said:


> Guy I worked with named his first son "Gunner". Not sure why. Apparently it's Scandinavian, but he's not Scandinavian.
> 
> The kid is about 18 months old now.


Gunnar is scandinavian.

I work with an indian dude named Guna


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Incoming..
> 
> View attachment 15162057


As Tooth asked you in the call "Why couldn't you afford the Rolex"?? ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> This week is just getting better and better our upstairs AC unit just died ....are you serious farking me ????


AC units play up every spring

Only $400 this year


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Incoming..
> 
> View attachment 15162057


In all seriousness though Krish great watch!. I'm not a fan of the BB but really like that one


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dunno about a Smurf but wore this today to a meeting. With proper social distancing, of course.
> 
> View attachment 15162011


I seem to remember that you owned a Gen 2 white dial?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not sure if it appropriate to issue you the House of Tudor membership card.....


LMAO well played DOg, well played!

You also need to give him one for that 58 he bought a month or so ago

If you have two Tudor cards does Mortgage need to be changed to "weekly rent'?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The thinking man's Omega.


Now that is something no one wants


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Gunnar is scandinavian.
> 
> I work with an indian dude named Guna


Do you like him? Call him a chut (roughly pronounced chuuuth).

If you don't like him then do that anyway ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Okay back to work

I got a bit of work and the deadline was cut a lot shorter than expected. My reaction: catch up on OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Okay back to work
> 
> I got a bit of work and the deadline was cut a lot shorter than expected. My reaction: catch up on OoO


did you update location?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Actually the Rolex GMT you now have is no doubt as good as any that are out there. At one time I was interested in getting a call from my AD for a BLNR with the newer movement and Jubilee bracelet, but am now just as glad the call never came. In fact I probably need to pull a BT and downsize some of what I already have rather than any new additions.


Thanks. I love it. Wouldn't swap it for any other within reason.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Looks like Stainless Steel, but then again, I have no experience with a real one to compare...


If stock standard, the centre links are polished for the PM models. Otherwise, the sheen on the white gold differs from stainless steel or platinum


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Gladly accepted mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


No problems. As long as you didn't feel insulted because of the joke Gun made this morning


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> pretty sure if you advance search the old thread for sporty posts and daytona card you'll get it??


Thanks. I will try that. I was hoping I didn't have to scroll through 157,000 posts!!!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think it's Norwegian. When I was about 16 and discovered internet forums (yes the internet was wasted on me as a teenager) I called myself Gunnar because, as a Man U fan I liked Ole Gunnar Solksjaer; thought Gunnar sounded cool


Seems legit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think it's Norwegian. When I was about 16 and discovered internet forums (yes the internet was wasted on me as a teenager) I called myself Gunnar because, as a Man U fan I liked Ole Gunnar Solksjaer; thought Gunnar sounded cool


I thought it had something to do about being a Gunnery Sergeant


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You have a pic of BSF's wrist?


That's jmanlay's wrist.

BSF has smooth forearms.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Gunnar is scandinavian.
> 
> I work with an indian dude named Guna


Umm.... 

Gunnar = Guna in real life?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Even rarer are the Daytona club card. PF didn't even get his


I had one bestowed on me by none other than @Sportura himself. Had to return it in disgrace though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice! Looking forward to the pics
> 
> What hardware you looking at?


I think she likes shiny chrome. Lipstick-case pickups. Maple tele neck with ebony fretboard. Should look cool.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Better copyright and patent your idea.
> 
> The good part about Fred Bourne is that Matt Damon loves taking the p.ss out of himself so will probably sign on to play Fred Bourne


Fred Bourne should be played by Jimmy Kimmel.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> I actually feel bad that I like this FM.
> 
> View attachment 15161703


I thought you meant that it was a Fred Mille!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> In all seriousness though Krish great watch!. I'm not a fan of the BB but really like that one


Thanks mate.

Have been chasing this for some time. Remember our call? And was not willing to pay a premium price.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's because it is a limited edition
> 
> Only two can be held at any one time. I think only @Sportura and @Sappie66 has them


Apparently mine is available.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> As Tooth asked you in the call "Why couldn't you afford the Rolex"?? ;-)


LOL.... I'm poor mate... cant afford one...;-)

Except this one...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> I seem to remember that you owned a Gen 2 white dial?


Yup, still have it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sap's Daytona which is now a Porsche


Miata Bro G, German Miata.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's jmanlay's wrist.
> 
> BSF has smooth forearms.


And legs.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No problems. As long as you didn't feel insulted because of the joke Gun made this morning


:-!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

gsynco1 said:


> I'll have to give the Radiomir a closer look!


You'll be good with the 44mm Pams. My wrist is 6.5" and it works well.









And welcome to OoO btw.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Noooo, I tried one on in December and took some photos to mess with my buddies. I had them believing I bought it but I do not have the means to spend $38k on a watch. I did explain this earlier but with the speed this thread has been moving...
> 
> I did just buy my first PM watch, a Lange Langematik.
> 
> As much as I'd love to, I do not own a Smurf.


That Lange puts you in the big leagues!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I thought about you when I saw this one.


That is badass.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Both probables are def yeses is my book but blue and orange is a classic (complementary) color combo. Or so Mrs. BSF learned in design school...


Esp if you are Dutch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved that!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Checked FB for the first time in weeks and found out that a friend with brain cancer had a mild stroke and went to the ER in early May. He was one of the better performers that I've marched with in drum corps, and now it's hard for him to walk.
> 
> Not only that, but he went in for a second brain surgery yesterday.
> 
> Oof


Can't catch a break .


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dunno about a Smurf but wore this today to a meeting. With proper social distancing, of course.
> 
> View attachment 15162011


Love that VC! I have the thinking man's version.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Guy I worked with named his first son "Gunner". Not sure why. Apparently it's Scandinavian, but he's not Scandinavian.
> 
> The kid is about 18 months old now.


Was this guy enamored with WW2 bomber crews? Maybe he'll be a playboy with the nickname "Tailgunner"?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Big storm tonight. As soon as I heard the thumping I had to dash out and get the car into the garage. I think i got her in before the big chunks came down.


Wow.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Did anyone else notice this? Maybe it's just franken, but the guy's story is nuts

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/116233-stainless-bracelet-5189269.html#post51801499


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Checked FB for the first time in weeks and found out that a friend with brain cancer had a mild stroke and went to the ER in early May. He was one of the better performers that I've marched with in drum corps, and now it's hard for him to walk.
> 
> Not only that, but he went in for a second brain surgery yesterday.
> 
> Oof


Sad news, hope he will be ok


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Yes they are beautiful and comfortable. They are also hated by Panerai fans because of the snapdown case back and crappy water resistance rating. I personally don't care about the water resistance but the caseback didn't save or really cost anybody more money so it pretty much is just Panerai being lazy. So it's a Panerai dress watch with some tool watch looks.
> 
> Edit. Yeah that just happened!!!!!
> I get the thread cherry boys!!!!
> ...


Congrats!


Gunnar_917 said:


> I know. Who is going to be that dick who posts mindlessly to get to said post?


Question answered.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Apparently mine is available.


You need to "issue" it to PF.

And since Sporty is not in the room, his card will have to be reissued to J71.

There, sorted. Only two members with the black card at any one time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And legs.


Must take a while shaving them.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> as Bro Dick put it - it was undone by a dick


Lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Did anyone else notice this? Maybe it's just franken, but the guy's story is nuts
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/116233-stainless-bracelet-5189269.html#post51801499


Yeah, I saw it. Probably a fake watch.

Can't be bothered with such people. That's why I didn't respond to that thread anymore than my initial reply to the OP. Just leave them fakers alone. Fake people wear fake watches. We know they have a fake and we don't have to interact with them. Simples.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Do people tell you to wear it in good health?
> 
> OJ.
> 
> ...


Repeat after me: Orange is good. Orange is great. Orange looks fabulous.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> as Bro Dick put it - it was undone by a dick





mui.richard said:


> Lol


Incidentally, brother Dick has an UNDONE watch too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> All caught up ......
> 
> for now...:-d:-d:-d


You know what people say about good things?
They seldom last.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I thought the same thing, probably because of Fred Claus with Vince Vaughn. Maybe they can make a series of Fred movies - Fred Skywalker, Fred Stark, Fred Wick, etc etc . Pure gold!


Hey, Fred Flintstone is a star....when he doesn't screw up.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> You are claiming responsibility for the destruction of Rome as well?
> 
> So we have more than one immortal in this thread...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I blame the devil...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Repeat after me: Orange is good. Orange is great. Orange looks fabulous.


I am still waiting patiently for my polar Explorer II. The COVID19 lock down has made me go watch-less for a few months already


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Nah the Oyster and Jubilee are gender neutral. Just because you have a Rolex GMT with Oyster bracelet ...


Exactly. No one ever claimed the Datejust is "feminine" or less masculine with a jubilee.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> Did anyone else notice this? Maybe it's just franken, but the guy's story is nuts
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/116233-stainless-bracelet-5189269.html#post51801499


Seen it, made up story by someone that doesn't know much about Rolex WG; as you mentioned, Rolex doesn't use rhodium plating on its WG for the simple reason that it is actually white and unalterable; normal WG used in jewelry and watch making is a yellowish WG that is rhodium plated to become white, that's why WG jewelry has to be replated from time to time. Watches use a thicker plating (depending on the brand) that is longer lasting, but still, if scratched, can't be polished without rhodium replating. EVERYBODY, AP, PP, VC, ALS, etc, uses rhodium plating except Rolex; Rolex's WG is TRUE white gold made by them in their foundry, pure white to the core, no plating whatsoever. The rhodium plating in WG is the reason why watch connoisseur usually prefer to pay the premium for Platinum. That alone is another proof of Rolex superiority that the WIS geniuses who love to engage in Rolex VS others debates ignore. I didn't post this over there, every time I try to give some watch related knowledge outside of OoO, a troll has to shime in; ignorant people just love to bask in their ignorance (reason for my TRF ban, by the way; ironically, they couldn't deal with the Panerai reality check I threw at them back then).



Panerol Forte said:


> Fair...
> 
> Now, back to our debate, Rolex vs Tudor, and I will add Rolex vs all the rest. The foundry issue I pointed at in the article is extremely important to understand what makes Rolex what it is today: as you know, Rolex is the only watch manufacturer that owns its foundry, and that is what sets it apart from any watch manufacturer, even the most prestigious ones. There are two reasons for them to have their own foundry, secrecy and quality. Let's talk about their metals:
> 
> ...





mike88ns said:


> Please don't, it is embarrassing enough. You have written an essay on metallurgy to prove your point, whatever it is. Caress your uncorrodable piece of steel and enjoy the alloy to the fullest.
> As for the new maxi-case Sub, my opinion is that if you want a square watch, get a Bell&Ross.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Checked FB for the first time in weeks and found out that a friend with brain cancer had a mild stroke and went to the ER in early May. He was one of the better performers that I've marched with in drum corps, and now it's hard for him to walk.
> 
> Not only that, but he went in for a second brain surgery yesterday.
> 
> Oof


Ouch. Prayer with him and his love ones


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Gunnar_917 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh they are but they manage okay on the resale front. There's a couple of Pateks I like (Breguet 5196 and salmon 5970) but I also can't see me owning one.
> ...


Very similar to Rolex in that it's the hard to get sports models such as Aquanaut and Nautilus that are showing the most short term demand, many of the others lose initially but most do OK for retained value over time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Repeat after me: Orange is good. Orange is great. Orange looks fabulous.


Orange is good. Orange is great. Orange looks fabulous.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> That's the guitar my son and I made.


Nice work!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> Incoming..
> 
> View attachment 15162057


Now please fill this out


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll call your Smurf and raise you a Snoopy
> 
> If you hurry you can pick one up for just under 40k
> 
> ...


I'd rather have the $40k...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Big Al can probably fix one with a can of spray paint.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


And a dremel.

You can fix anything with a dremel...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> That is yours?


He just BSF'd us...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not sure if it appropriate to issue you the House of Tudor membership card.....


#NRA


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You need to "issue" it to PF.
> 
> And since Sporty is not in the room, his card will have to be reissued to J71.
> 
> There, sorted. Only two members with the black card at any one time.


But there is a caveat with those cards: the man that issued them considers PM Daytonas beneath SS ones, making J71 and myself unworthy of carrying those prestigious cards; but we'll survive!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, don't worry about that. Many are happy being *expensively kept [/] mistresses. *


*

Who wouldn't...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> That and the pace of the conversation...800+ posts in less than a day is blistering.


I think we've seen over 1,500 in a day in the lead up to 100k...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Names and contact info, please.


And photos.

Don't forget the photo's...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO well played DOg, well played!
> 
> You also need to give him one for that 58 he bought a month or so ago
> 
> If you have two Tudor cards does Mortgage need to be changed to "weekly rent'?


Dang I own 6 Tudors! 
Can I bum u for a cigarette?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incidentally, brother Dick has an UNDONE watch too.


Which is why it's on the chopping block...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Also and I mean this in a completely non offensive way the jubilee bracelet makes the GMT a little less masculine.


That's why BT calls it a sissy watch (meant in a non offensive way too... or did I?); I must admit that I wear mine only when I want to get in touch with my feminine side, specifically when Mrs. PF complains about my lack of sensibility.



BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman, don't listen to that nonsense!


Oups... Sorry BSF... CORRECTION: that BLRO oozes masculanity and stimulates my testosterone flow; I have to trim my beard twice a day when I wear it!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's why BT calls it a sissy watch (meant in a non offensive way too... or did I?); I must admit that I wear mine only when I want to get in touch with my feminine side, specifically when Mrs. PF complains about my lack of sensibility.
> 
> Oups... Sorry BSF... CORRECTION: that BLRO oozes masculanity and stimulates my testosterone flow; I have to trim my beard twice a day when I wear it!


LMAO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Orange is good. Orange is great. Orange looks fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 15162529


McVities! Haven't had them in a long long time... didn't exactly liked them but now I miss them.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sappie66 said:
> 
> 
> > But do I not speak the truth?
> ...


I would say yes.

Speaking of Canadians.

And Greek Heritage to boot...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Also interested in your opinion on this Canadian.
> 
> View attachment 15160471


Rachel is a definite YES...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> Did anyone else notice this? Maybe it's just franken, but the guy's story is nuts
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/116233-stainless-bracelet-5189269.html#post51801499


We answer this so many times... there's no medicine for stupidity.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Time to say goodnight gentlemen.


Dreamy...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

gsynco1 said:


> I know watches are one of the least discussed topics on this thread, but have any of you guys looked into the Pam Luminor Due models? I've always loved the Luminor look, but don't think I could pull one off due to the size. These Dues are 42mm, 11.5mm thick. (not my photo)
> View attachment 15161479


Still have about 250 posts to read but I'm guessing someone has chimed in about PAMs.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about this? this is the only SS blue Sub that could be done
> 
> View attachment 15160733


I feel like a brighter blue would offset the black dial better...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Would require being plugged into an amp. Just extra step to piddle around on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I used to plug headphones directly into the guitar.

Worked well enough...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> @mui.richard I think it's safe to post the rest of this one, and we can definitely do with more of her...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Who am I to say no to a brother right


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> as Bro Dick put it - it was undone by a dick


Someone's got their dick wrong. The one referred to as Dick is Richard and the Richard is a Dick.

Sorry Dick but I couldn't help myself 

Glad that's cleared up

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Slow down guys. Take it easy


Pace yourselves. Some of us have read this thread from post #1.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I actually feel bad that I like this FM.
> 
> View attachment 15161703


Don't you just love it when someone posts a watch and gets no likes 

Sorry I didn't give you a like either.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Someone's got their dick wrong. The one referred to as Dick is Richard and the Richard is a Dick.
> 
> Sorry Dick but I couldn't help myself
> 
> ...


What can I say, a dick's a dick and will always be a dick!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> This isn't any random group of strangers it is SoOoO so very OoO . There is a lot that can be learned here , stick around you shall be pleased...


Also at the end of the day, it's your watch and your decision.

Some of us, no names mentioned to protect the guilty, have more than a few Omegas in their sock drawer.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a dark bue SS Sub with an abyssal dark blue dial
> 
> View attachment 15160771


Much nicer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Makes sense. An astronaut on a watch podcast said it was great because the alarm function would wake her up. Those guys aren't going EVA so a speedy isnt necessary.


Are you implying that astronauts take their watch boxes into space, just to be prepared in case someone inadvertently opens a window or door.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> This week is just getting better and better our upstairs AC unit just died ....are you serious farking me ????


What's an AC again?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Checked FB for the first time in weeks and found out that a friend with brain cancer had a mild stroke and went to the ER in early May. He was one of the better performers that I've marched with in drum corps, and now it's hard for him to walk.
> 
> Not only that, but he went in for a second brain surgery yesterday.
> 
> Oof


A reminder

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I feel like a brighter blue would offset the black dial better...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


True, but my choice of blue is inspired by the vintage Subs with a blued bezel, like an homage to the past, when people used their Subs as real tool watches


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's jmanlay's wrist.
> 
> BSF has smooth forearms.


Dog you need to get a life if you are now cataloging OoO wrists 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Seen it, made up story by someone that doesn't know much about Rolex WG; as you mentioned, Rolex doesn't use rhodium plating on its WG for the simple reason that it is actually white and unalterable; normal WG used in jewelry and watch making is a yellowish WG that is rhodium plated to become white, that's why WG jewelry has to be replated from time to time. Watches use a thicker plating (depending on the brand) that is longer lasting, but still, if scratched, can't be polished without rhodium replating. EVERYBODY, AP, PP, VC, ALS, etc, uses rhodium plating except Rolex; Rolex's WG is TRUE white gold made by them in their foundry, pure white to the core, no plating whatsoever. The rhodium plating in WG is the reason why watch connoisseur usually prefer to pay the premium for Platinum. That alone is another proof of Rolex superiority that the WIS geniuses who love to engage in Rolex VS others debates ignore. I didn't post this over there, every time I try to give some watch related knowledge outside of OoO, a troll has to shime in; ignorant people just love to bask in their ignorance (reason for my TRF ban, by the way; ironically, they couldn't deal with the Panerai reality check I threw at them back then).


Not sure about the other brands, but Omega uses WG on some of their pieces.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Surprised your phone doesn't have a DND function. From 11pm to 10am my phone is on DND. Only 3 people can get through at all.


I switched off OoO notifications after some of the long sequential post runs as my phone was just vibrating constantly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker on OoO but never posted. Felt like now would be a good time to jump in with the new thread opening. Do I still have to take the test?


Welcome aboard!
My welcome is already half a day late, so I'll assume your question has already been answered and you've settled in for the ride and contributed a bunch of posts already...

#neverreadahead

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There's a reason for that; they were designed by Hollywood designers.


Makes sense, given that the original ones were as well since the moon landing was filmed on a sound stage and directed by Stanley Kubrick...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Listen to this feckin n00b


Easy BSi,

New thread, gives an opportunity for new levels of tolerance.

He's been lurking for a while and clearly been doing his homework since he knows about the test.

BT - as the master of ceremonies will no doubt deliver...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> From my POV..nah.. learn as you go... Post often and well!


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Welcome @gyneco1, you're in luck, we're recruiting; all you need is a clean bill of health, and a colonoscopy if you are above 50... on second thought, let's make that 40; better be safe than sorry!


And a healthy appetite for delivering an arsenal of insults at Ω...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> BigSeikoFan said:
> 
> 
> > There's a reason for that; they were designed by Hollywood designers.
> ...


Does it look like this?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I'm going with be nice.. some new blood hopefully good... kiwi and unce both doing well..


With some fast posting newcomers, there's no way this thread is slowing down!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, once this quarantine ends and I go back to "regular" work it will prob take me 10 years to earn my Os. I'll do my best though.


Show some commitment and put aside a few hours a day for some serious speedposting...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Going back to work? are you kidding? haven't you listened to our theme song?


OoO is like an escape room, only the labyrinth is made of psychological walls...

Our resident expert will provide suitable psychoanalysis...

@Gunnar_917

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> 好奇心杀死了猫


Nice trap PF.
You got me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

gsynco1 said:


> Not 40 yet so I think I'm in the clear (thankfully)


Do it anyway.

Looks good on your CV, 
just under Brother of OoO...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

medic1 said:


> I haven't posted in a while but I want to check in on the new thread. Here's a quick shot from my laptop....
> 
> View attachment 15161175
> 
> ...


Linen dial?

Very nice.

I'm one of the few people in this forum who appreciates a nicely done TT watch, and that's a classic...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Works in a casual context, no?


Yes.

Is the tat a wolf?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh yeah. We got a baby grand in the dining room. Wanna talk about space efficient.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Love a baby grand.

Such an impressive looking piece of furniture, even if you never play it.

Could double as extra table space...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> FIFY (*a pink shirt at the office is a big no*)


Noted.

I'll put mine away...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Come on, guys. Only 30+ posts per hour since this thread started. You can do better.


Well,
You've only contributed 3 so far, so lift your game and give us a hand...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> 猫还死了... 出于好奇


Lol...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Your last two posts are just coming up blank on my Tapatalk. I thought it was invisible ink or something but I can see in the quote box above that there are symbols my phone/Tapatalk cannot process.


International Man of Mystery secret code.

PF is communicating with his moles placed strategically around the world...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> And I'm off again


She would set me off in a different way...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> mentlgen ghint dogo


Sweet dreams PF...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

medic1 said:


> 我不知道你是什麼意思


Haha.

Good one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> All caught up ......
> 
> for now...:-d:-d:-d


I'm STILL 300 posts behind...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's jmanlay's wrist.
> 
> BSF has smooth forearms.


LOL and you know this


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I think she likes shiny chrome. Lipstick-case pickups. Maple tele neck with ebony fretboard. Should look cool.


I'm curious to see how this will all turn out. I'm unsure as it could go either way but I think it might work


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Have been chasing this for some time. Remember our call? And was not willing to pay a premium price.


Nice mate! Yeah I remember the call; pretty good that you got the two of them in like a month


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> LOL.... I'm poor mate... cant afford one...;-)
> 
> Except this one...
> 
> View attachment 15162419


LOL well being a MOR does involve a lot of tongue in cheek douchery about financial prowess more than anything


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Miata Bro G, German Miata.


Sorry Sap; I thought I'd go all Tudor on your car and make it punch above its weight ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Was this guy enamored with WW2 bomber crews? Maybe he'll be a playboy with the nickname "Tailgunner"?


Or a gay playboy


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I'm STILL 300 posts behind...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Very similar to Rolex in that it's the hard to get sports models such as Aquanaut and Nautilus that are showing the most short term demand, many of the others lose initially but most do OK for retained value over time...


But the problem with getting the hard to get sports models such as Aquanaut and Nautilus is that you'll have an Aquanaut and Nautilus


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice mate! Yeah I remember the call; pretty good that you got the two of them in like a month


Got lucky mate, I reckon

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> What can I say, a dick's a dick and will always be a dick!


That's what I aim for and my name's not even Richard


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I'm STILL 300 posts behind...


hahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Got lucky mate, I reckon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


So Krish we know the pandemic has been good to you - and hope it stays that way!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> She would set me off in a different way...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good way or bad?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

oh and yes BT I did add my location - Renner Springs is a town with about 30 people in the Northern Territory


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

gsynco1 said:


> I know watches are one of the least discussed topics on this thread, but have any of you guys looked into the Pam Luminor Due models? I've always loved the Luminor look, but don't think I could pull one off due to the size. These Dues are 42mm, 11.5mm thick. (not my photo)
> View attachment 15161479


I am personally more interested in the shirt than in the watch. That beig said, the Due line summerizes everything that is wrong with Panerai today: greed!

Let me elaborate. The whole Panerai appeal is based on its military related history, mainly during WWII. It was back then the ultimate diving watch, worn by fearless Italian Navy divers, and everything in its design was for fonctionality purposes, not for aesthetics. Fast forward to the Due line: it's mainly a sneaky attempt to get female customers without labeling the watches as such, and cutting corners for extra savings and maximizing profits in the process since they know that women are not technically regarding when chosing a watch; if they really targetted male audience with smaller wrists, they would have made smaller sizes from their regular lines. Moreover, relative to the other lines of Panerai watches, the Due are expensive in comparison when taken in consideration the lack of water resistance (you cannot even shower with them) and the manufacturing savings that result. The iconic Panerai crown guard is de facto a useless add on in the Due line and nothing more than a marketing gimmick.

This is a water resistance chart that applies to ALL watches EXCEPT Rolex (ALL Rolex watches are tested far beyond their declared water resistance)









A Panerai should wear big, if you are not confortable wearing a big watch, then Panerai is the wrong choice

Those are the available 40 and 42mm watches in the current Panerai line up

*Radiomir*

none

*Radiomir 1940*

42mm: PAM933-1144-574-575(RG)-655-620

*Luminor* (Bettarini case)

40mm: PAM1048

*Luminor 1950*

42mm: PAM1392-1523-977-1028-722-1535-1537

*Submersible*

42mm: PAM1055-960-683-959-973-974(RG)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

medic1 said:


> 我不知道你是什麼意思


不知而自以為知, 百禍之宗也！


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am personally more interested in the shirt than in the watch. That beig said, the Due line summerizes everything that is wrong with Panerai today: greed!
> 
> Let me elaborate. The whole Panerai appeal is based on its military related history, mainly during WWII. It was back then the ultimate diving watch, worn by fearless Italian Navy divers, and everything in its design was for fonctionality purposes, not for aesthetics. Fast forward to the Due line: it's mainly a sneaky attempt to get female customers without labeling the watches as such, and cutting corners for extra savings and maximizing profits in the process since they know that women are not technically regarding when chosing a watch; if they really targetted male audience with smaller wrists, they would have made smaller sizes from their regular lines. Moreover, relative to the other lines of Panerai watches, the Due are expensive in comparison when taken in consideration the lack of water resistance (you cannot even shower with them) and the manufacturing savings that result. The iconic Panerai crown guard is de facto a useless add on in the Due line and nothing more than a marketing gimmick.
> 
> ...


That explains why to this date I do not own a Panerai. My pathetic excuse of a wrist means I can't really rock one without looking silly.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not sure about the other brands, but Omega uses WG on some of their pieces.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Sorry to contradict you RJ, but beside of Sedna Gold, that is similar to Panerai's N5 Red Gold (recently rebaptized GoldTech) except for the use of Palladium instead of Platinum, that in turn is a copy of Rolex's Everose, but with more copper and less Platinum than Everose (hence the difference in color) , there is no mention of it on their website, but I may have missed something. If you have some technical data about Omega WG, I would gladely read it.

https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/watchmaking/materials


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sorry guys, but I need a freakin bookmark anytime I have to leave OoO, even for a pee; that pace is hellish!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Seen it, made up story by someone that doesn't know much about Rolex WG; as you mentioned, Rolex doesn't use rhodium plating on its WG for the simple reason that it is actually white and unalterable; normal WG used in jewelry and watch making is a yellowish WG that is rhodium plated to become white, that's why WG jewelry has to be replated from time to time. Watches use a thicker plating (depending on the brand) that is longer lasting, but still, if scratched, can't be polished without rhodium replating. EVERYBODY, AP, PP, VC, ALS, etc, uses rhodium plating except Rolex; Rolex's WG is TRUE white gold made by them in their foundry, pure white to the core, no plating whatsoever. The rhodium plating in WG is the reason why watch connoisseur usually prefer to pay the premium for Platinum. That alone is another proof of Rolex superiority that the WIS geniuses who love to engage in Rolex VS others debates ignore. I didn't post this over there, every time I try to give some watch related knowledge outside of OoO, a troll has to shime in; ignorant people just love to bask in their ignorance (reason for my TRF ban, by the way; ironically, they couldn't deal with the Panerai reality check I threw at them back then).


LOL. This is the part where someone needs to upload a gif of Jack Nicholson in A Few Good Men shouting those famous words "you can't handle the truth."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Orange is good. Orange is great. Orange looks fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 15162529


My favourite colour.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> But there is a caveat with those cards: the man that issued them considers PM Daytonas beneath SS ones, making J71 and myself unworthy of carrying those prestigious cards; but we'll survive!


This is the Son of Opinion on Omega and it is now run by new management 

We decided that the steel Daytona is no more superior than any of the others.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Which is why it's on the chopping block...


Was the quality.... undone?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Which is why it's on the chopping block...


Did it come.... undone?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Was the quality.... undone?


Nothing wrong with the quality actually. But since I already have the Yema Superman Bronze it seems redundant.

And the accuracy of the Miyota movement, while not bad at +14 spd regardless of position, is far from satisfactory for me for any watch. 3 spd is my max.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did it come.... undone?


The watch didn't, she did.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> We answer this so many times... there's no medicine for stupidity.


There is. It's called forces of nature


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I feel like a brighter blue would offset the black dial better...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No. They should come from the same palette


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Pace yourselves. Some of us have read this thread from post #1.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes. I spend an hour catching up on OoO when I wake up and before bed time


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is. It's called forces of nature


Nature's way of achieving balance.
太極生兩儀, 兩儀生四象, 四像生八卦...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dog you need to get a life if you are now cataloging OoO wrists
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


True. I need to go out more often. Wait... we are all confined to quarters.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rated 5


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I switched off OoO notifications after some of the long sequential post runs as my phone was just vibrating constantly...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Put it in the front pocket of your pants during staff meetings. Very enjoyable 

I actually meant very pleasurable.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Nice trap PF.
> You got me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Is the tat a wolf?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Horsey...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Noted.
> 
> I'll put mine away...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I thought pink was for people who are confident of their masculinity and don't have to worry about what people say about them? Maybe I heard wrong....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Or a gay playboy


The Rim Reaper?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> oh and yes BT I did add my location - Renner Springs is a town with about 30 people in the Northern Territory


Have you been to some of the gouges in the top end? Definitely worth the trip mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry guys, but I need a freakin bookmark anytime I have to leave OoO, even for a pee; that pace is hellish!


Book marked


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This just came in a couple days ago - Buffalo leather strap cheap from eBay. $25 shipped yet the quality of the leather is incredible. Leather is study, but very supple and breaks in easily just as you'd expect from Buffalo leather.

Workmanship is decent, not handmade or anything but everything is nice and tidy. As shown by the reinforcement on the floating keeper it's built to last.

I ordered the 18mm for my Oyster Prince 34's 19mm lug width and the for is acceptable for to the strap's thickness.

Best $25 I've ever spent on a strap.

Bro @AL9C1 I know you like playing with straps perhaps you'll be interested.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301007834282


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The watch didn't, she did.


Nothing that can turn me on more than a woman tied up....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Rated 5


Good on you. I figured all regulars need to do their part.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nothing that can me on more than a woman tied up....


Apparently she's got you, so much so your message didn't make sense...

You need a doctor.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Apparently she's got you, so much so your message didn't make sense...
> 
> You need a doctor.


Ming Na?

She's from the Joy Luck Club.

I think her husband runs a Chinese restaurant in SF?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Apparently she's got you, so much so your message didn't make sense...
> 
> You need a doctor.


But yeah, please inspect me.

Do I need to remove my clothes?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ming Na?
> 
> She's from the Joy Luck Club.
> 
> I think her husband runs a Chinese restaurant in SF?


Actually she an agent of Shield 

No idea about her husbands. I believe the second husband is also Chinese so I wouldn't be surprised if he runs a Chinese restaurant.









p.s. yeah I watched Joy Luck Club when it came out, liked it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Enough girl talk. I have my own incoming. The nice postman just dropped off my wife & my new toy!









Thanks to @Panerol Forte for the inspiration.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enough girl talk. I have my own incoming. The nice postman just dropped off my wife & my new toy!
> 
> View attachment 15162887
> 
> ...


Nice! 
Now you have to make some gelato and post photos


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Turns out hail is really good at stripping leaves out of trees. Feels like fall!










And I'm pretty sure this sign wasnt there yesterday evening. Those guys work fast!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry to contradict you RJ, but beside of Sedna Gold, that is similar to Panerai's N5 Red Gold (recently rebaptized GoldTech) except for the use of Palladium instead of Platinum, that in turn is a copy of Rolex's Everose, but with more copper and less Platinum than Everose (hence the difference in color) , there is no mention of it on their website, but I may have missed something. If you have some technical data about Omega WG, I would gladely read it.
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/watchmaking/materials


Probably a misunderstanding. I wasn't thinking of cases but the use of WG for hands etc on selected pieces.

"The hands, OMEGA logo, Constellation star and indexes are all in 18K white gold.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enough girl talk. I have my own incoming. The nice postman just dropped off my wife & my new toy!
> 
> View attachment 15162887
> 
> ...


What is the first flavor?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Was this guy enamored with WW2 bomber crews? Maybe he'll be a playboy with the nickname "Tailgunner"?


Well, the dad is only about 5'3" tall, so I'm thinking Something a bit smaller calibre


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Turns out hail is really good at stripping leaves out of trees. Feels like fall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good time for that guy to advertise. Any damage by you? Or just leaves?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True. I need to go out more often. Wait... we are all confined to quarters.


DC achieved 14 straight days of declining numbers (new cases and deaths). We are looking at phase 1 reopening tomorrow. Restaurants will allow outside seating. Need to lookup the other allowed activities, but it's a start. Masks still required.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What is the first flavor?


Don't know. Haven't even looked at the instructions yet!!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well the PN was unloved at some point


So I should get Mrs. B5 to put a kitschy inscription on the back of mine, before I give it away to one of my kids random love interests, to drive up the price...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> DC achieved 14 straight days of declining numbers (new cases and deaths). We are looking at phase 1 reopening tomorrow. Restaurants will allow outside seating. Need to lookup the other allowed activities, but it's a start. Masks still required.


We already had stage 1 reopened but some stupid ship came with 6 new cases and workers got exposed.

Anyway, office won't reopen until next week so I still have time for SoOoO


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Nature's way of achieving balance.
> 太極生兩儀, 兩儀生四象, 四像生八卦...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I switched off OoO notifications after some of the long sequential post runs as my phone was just vibrating constantly...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I still have the notifications on since I want to be in the know, but I changed the alert type to no sound and no vibration. Now it's just something to make my phone light up. Mrs. Turbo thought it was my mistress. I started explaining that it's for watches and she rolled her eyes.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting. I've never been west of port Campbell so would be fun. I'll ask you if we have to go. GF's family is in SA and depending on what happens with restrictions / how safe wel feel to,fly / quarantine it may be that we drive there.


Take a few days extra to drive around the coast way, so you can make a few stops along the way and make the most of it.

I used to regularly make a pre-dawn run with a group of others to hit the GOR at first light before the traffic built up.

Much busier these days though, so a run at speed is not recommended, but it's still a great drive even at legal speeds...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Marendra said:


> View attachment 15162963


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Dude I just stole that with a legit post.
> 
> *I don't ever legit post.* Go figure.
> 
> ...


After 1,000 posts, I suppose we can expect 1...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We already had stage 1 reopened but some stupid ship came with 6 new cases and workers got exposed.
> 
> Anyway, office won't reopen until next week so I still have time for SoOoO


Are you itching for a small return to normalcy? Our office is in VA, so different rules apply. Will not open until July.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> A number of late stage interviews, so hopefully one will land...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:
What's the deal with recorded video responses to preset interview questions?

Really hard to respond naturally like that.

Surely it's better to do a face to face over Zoom, to capture the nuances of the way the person responds and their body language.

Just laziness on their part, and I guess they can do more interviews simultaneously, but they still have to watch them all so what's the point...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Big Al can chime in.


And he did,

Very well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Lever action Winchester... Vintage.. 1952.


Now that's shopping in style...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Hoping for you too.


Thanks...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I don't


Well then, straight to the manufacturer it is then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> It's not a deal breaker for me either and it's an extremely comfortable watch. And it looks fantastic.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And quietly picked up 1016 with the follow up post...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Suck on that


Is that an OEM dial and bezel?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Fingers crossed you get something soon


Thanks...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If you don't like orange as a colour then there's nothing that will make it for you really. The first colour I remember loving was orange. My first dream car was an orange beetle (I was like 4). Arguably that never changed consider I'd like an orange GT3RS
> 
> Also here's me being a jerk:


An orange GT3RS is a different thing altogether, as its a colour that screams Fck Yu to other drivers, but it still wouldn't be my first choice of colour...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably a misunderstanding. I wasn't thinking of cases but the use of WG for hands etc on selected pieces.
> 
> "The hands, OMEGA logo, Constellation star and indexes are all in 18K white gold.


Agree, but here is where the confusion lays: 18K white gold is an alloy that by law must contain at least 75% pure gold (999.9), so in order to get 18K WG, you can add a maximum of 25% of different metals to overcome the yellow color of pure gold, which is a very narrow place to move, because you shouldn't forget that those metals you will add will affect the ductacility and the workability of the finished alloy, also its resistance to scratches and impacts. That's why, most 18K WG alloys ends up either too greyish, or yellowish, or reddish (if copper have been added), and will oxidize depending on the metals used. The solution to this problem is either Rhodium plating (most common), or Palladium and Platinum plating (less common). Whatever is the case, the final color of the 18K WG is that of the plating, not that of the alloy underneath, and that's why Platinum is still in use in high end watches even though it's a very difficult metal to work. Rolex on the other hand, having his own foundry, is the only watch company that is able to obtain an 18K WG alloy, without the need to plate it, and its absolutely stable without any possible oxidation; what you see is what you get, WG inside and out


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahahaha I've literally burst out laughing at this. Possibly because I have a spin off movie in my head


As long as the spin off is a serious attempt to understand the difficulties of growing up "force challenged" and not some stupid parody...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Ouch! Wait, ok put my sunglasses on, better now.


I just pretended it wasn't there...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enough girl talk. I have my own incoming. The nice postman just dropped off my wife & my new toy!
> 
> View attachment 15162887
> 
> ...


Congrats! now, you have 2 choices, either you start searching on the net for recipies and start experimenting on your own, and have Mrs. Dog making fun of you and your ice cream, or I can PM you my special recipy for the perfect gelato that will blow her mind and senses away, making her thank the Lord that she married you


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I thought the same thing, probably because of Fred Claus with Vince Vaughn. Maybe they can make a series of Fred movies - Fred Skywalker, Fred Stark, *Fred Wick*, etc etc . Pure gold!


This one I want to see.

Drives a Prius, is scared of loud noises, cries when confronted and faints at the sight of blood...

And of course, works as a hitman...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is. It's called forces of nature


You mean natural selection?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL you'd be the first person who'd wish me that.
> 
> I think I get it because it's a watch that you wouldn't look at twice if you don't know anything about watches apart from Rolex = Expensive, then, upon seeing what said watch is you'd assume the wearer knows something abut watches to piss away that much on something that's a pretty *odd shaped* watch


I wouldn't say that. 
It's a fine shape, and a quality design, I just can't get over the orange lol.

Enjoy it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Last December I looked at one in the Swatch shop at Newark Airport. I forgot I was wearing my OP39 when I went in. I'm on the lookout for a new Swatch for Mrs. BW, but she's really picky.


I doubt that my wife wants a Swatch at all. She's probably more annoyed that I keep looking at watches in any price range, so she doesn't show any interest no matter which webpage I have up.

This is the one that I want the most for myself. Mentioned it in OoO.1, too - the combination of real, cheerful, inexpensive Bauhaus influence (not just "minimalist") and the newest production line in Switzerland looks like a lot of fun. And of course it doesn't have to be a "lifetime watch," either, because it's just a Swatch, right?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Better copyright and patent your idea.
> 
> The good part about Fred Bourne is that Matt Damon loves taking the p.ss out of himself so will probably sign on to play Fred Bourne


I love it.

Blackbriar twins - what happens when the experiment fails...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Can't catch a break .


No kidding. This is the guy whose wife - the love of his life, the only woman I've known him to spend more than a few months with - has had to move into an Alzheimer's care facility already. Life is trying to kick his ass and he was still having a good time, trying to stay positive when we hung out last Labor Day weekend to go watch drum corps.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If OoO turns to watch talk my post count won't be going anywhere


There are special places for people that want to discuss watches.

I believe they are called watch forums.

Oh wait...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

What is going on in the US?

Stay safe brothers...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Woke up this morning around 300 posts behind, and still haven't gained much...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


And just caught up to my post this morning and still about 300 behind!

WtF...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> And a dremel.
> 
> You can fix anything with a dremel...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Ah, the Dremel... the best tool for making bigger mistakes faster...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> I actually feel bad that I like this FM.
> 
> View attachment 15161703


It's OK.
Treatment is available.
Not always successful, but available nonetheless.

Friends don't let friends FM...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Someone's got their dick wrong. The one referred to as Dick is Richard and the Richard is a Dick.
> 
> Sorry Dick but I couldn't help myself
> 
> ...


I've wanted to say this when making a restaurant reservation:

"Can I have a name?"

"Richard. Long for 'Dick.'"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Fred Bourne has been a yellow belt in Tae Kwan Do for the last 15 years and when Jason is kidnapped by Al Quaeda only he can save his brother...
> 
> Fred will be wearing a Wempe that does absolutely nothing except tell the time...
> 
> Straight to *Beta* 2021.


FIFY

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks!


Your welcome...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I've wanted to say this when making a restaurant reservation:
> 
> "Can I have a name?"
> 
> "Richard. Long for 'Dick.'"


GF

Went to a Burger King once and my friend (whose real name is Brian) gave his name to the cashier (this was the era when they were trying to give friendlier service):

"Can I have a name for your order?"

"Michael"

"Can I use 'Mike'?"

"No"


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> What is going on in the US?
> 
> Stay safe brothers...


Another African American was killed by a police officer. It's bad enough when that happens. Even worse when people take the opportunity to rob stores as a justification to the violence.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Dogbert_is_fat said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, in my opinion, the MOR black card should only be limited to a full PM watch, e.g. @Jason71 and @Panerol Forte's collection of PM watches, not the Daytona 500c.
> ...


What about the Ω card...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Love a baby grand.
> 
> Such an impressive looking piece of furniture, even if you never play it.
> 
> ...


It's not as good of a piano, but you're right, it's still usable as furniture.

A college friend was working at the piano store, and I walked in one day just to shoot the breeze. They had a grand piano in the showroom, and I started walking up to plink on it.

He goes, "Wait wait wait, DON'T TOUCH IT yet. Watch this." And he walked over to one of the baby grands, played a three-octave major chord, and said, "Okay, remember that sound, right? Now listen to this..." And he played the same chord on the ten-foot grand. It sounded _amazing._ He pointed to it and said, _"THAT_ is why they make a grand piano."


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Agree, but here is where the confusion lays: 18K white gold is an alloy that by law must contain at least 75% pure gold (999.9), so in order to get 18K WG, you can add a maximum of 25% of different metals to overcome the yellow color of pure gold, which is a very narrow place to move, because you shouldn't forget that those metals you will add will affect the ductacility and the workability of the finished alloy, also its resistance to scratches and impacts. That's why, most 18K WG alloys ends up either too greyish, or yellowish, or reddish (if copper have been added), and will oxidize depending on the metals used. The solution to this problem is either Rhodium plating (most common), or Palladium and Platinum plating (less common). Whatever is the case, the final color of the 18K WG is that of the plating, not that of the alloy underneath, and that's why Platinum is still in use in high end watches even though it's a very difficult metal to work. Rolex on the other hand, having his own foundry, is the only watch company that is able to obtain an 18K WG alloy, without the need to plate it, and its absolutely stable without any possible oxidation; what you see is what you get, WG inside and out


Am I alone or is anyone else starting to question PF's existence as a **** sapiens. His breadth of knowledge is seemingly so great that I'm beginning to think that we are being played by a bot!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Noooo, I tried one on in December and took some photos to mess with my buddies. I had them believing I bought it but I do not have the means to spend $38k on a watch. I did explain this earlier but with the speed this thread has been moving...
> 
> I did just buy my first PM watch, a *Lange Langematik.*
> 
> As much as I'd love to, I do not own a Smurf.


Don't be so humble.

That is an extraordinary watch, and well deserving of praise.

Dont be ashamed to show it off here...

often...

P.S. Does that make you and PF, MoALS...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enough girl talk. I have my own incoming. The nice postman just dropped off my wife & my new toy!
> 
> View attachment 15162887
> 
> ...


I'm confused. Why did the nice postman drop off your wife. Did a mail-order bride come with the Gelato maker?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enough girl talk. I have my own incoming. The *nice postman just dropped off my wife *& my new toy!
> 
> View attachment 15162887
> 
> ...


Sweet, a mail-order bride! From which country? Is she NIB, LNIB, or vintage with patina? Did she come with papers and a recent service? Hopefully you got the thinking man's version of whichever celeb you are a fangirl of 

Argh! #nra, not even by a minute


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I've wanted to say this when making a restaurant reservation:
> 
> "Can I have a name?"
> 
> "Richard. Long for 'Dick.'"


laugh for the day


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

gsynco1 said:


> Well I guess I shouldn't be surprised, but you guys have given me more options to think about that I anticipated haha. Guess that's what I get for asking a group of *random strangers *about watches


Not so grasshopper.

You have stumbled into a top secret experimental discussion group assembled by agencies without names or borders, that includes a selection of the greatest free thinking minds to solve the most difficult questions of our time.

So far, the experiment has failed miserably...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother B5, that was said with *MAJOR* TIC...


For emphasis...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Good luck mate. |>
> 
> You will land on one soon..


Expect to. May not be a long term contract, but in the current environment I'll take what I can get...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Wow, thanks for the in depth info PF. Appreciate how thorough this is!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I thought about you when I saw this one.


Gives the R a G-Shock feel.

I like it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Am I alone or is anyone else starting to question PF's existence as a **** sapiens. His breadth of knowledge is seemingly so great that I'm beginning to think that we are being played by a bot!


Wikipedia has achieved sentience?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Both probables are def yeses is my book but blue and orange is a classic (complementary) color combo. Or so Mrs. BSF learned in design school...


I didn't go to design school, or fashion school, or good taste school...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah mate, by looking at the pace of it ...


I'm making headway.

Only 280 posts behind now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Let me add to Kris' workload then.
> 
> There's something about Canadians...
> 
> View attachment 15161925


I don't mind her holding me up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> US$150 and it's as Swiss as you can get!
> 
> View attachment 15161985


He said Polka-dots, not acne scarred...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Love the vibe of this video. Too too cool.


Absolutely classic...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Checked FB for the first time in weeks and found out that a friend with brain cancer had a mild stroke and went to the ER in early May. He was one of the better performers that I've marched with in drum corps, and now it's hard for him to walk.
> 
> Not only that, but he went in for a second brain surgery yesterday.
> 
> Oof


Sorry to hear BSi.
Must be horrible for him to have to go through.
Hope they can improve his situation in some way...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> DC achieved 14 straight days of declining numbers (new cases and deaths). We are looking at phase 1 reopening tomorrow. Restaurants will allow outside seating. Need to lookup the other allowed activities, but it's a start. Masks still required.


Our agency sent out a survey late last week to ask 1. how much work can we easily do remotely, and 2. how comfortable we are about coming back to the office. We'll have a virtual "town hall" meeting tomorrow to discuss the results.

I'm gonna keep wearing a mask until enough people (including myself) are vaccinated - _especially_ on the train.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dunno about a Smurf but wore this today to a meeting. With proper social distancing, of course.
> 
> View attachment 15162011


That's one I haven't seen before.
And it's a beauty...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Guy I worked with named his first son "Gunner". Not sure why. Apparently it's Scandinavian, but he's not Scandinavian.
> 
> The kid is about 18 months old now.


He'll end up on a watch forum with a normal name as a user name.
Something like "Dave2018"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> And when 18 he will be called Gun.


But he will answer to Dave...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jkpa said:


> My uncle's name is Gunner. I'm from Scandinavia.


Are you Gunner stick around and boost the post count?

We can never have too many Scandinavians here - to balance out the Aussies...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Big storm tonight. As soon as I heard the thumping I had to dash out and get the car into the garage. I think i got her in before the big chunks came down.


That would leave a nasty bruise if you got caught out in it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Incoming..
> 
> View attachment 15162057


Wear it in good health...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Incoming..
> 
> View attachment 15162057


Wear it in good health....

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> What is going on in the US?
> 
> Stay safe brothers...


Black guy got killed by a cop (didn't appear to be resisting arrest, not in the CCTV clip I've seen). So cops are launching tear gas and firing rubber bullets at the resulting protestors.

And just a week ago, armed white protestors were met by a collective shrug from the police when they occupied state houses demanding that they reopen the CV lockdowns.

That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Seen it, made up story by someone that doesn't know much about Rolex WG; as you mentioned, Rolex doesn't use rhodium plating on its WG for the simple reason that it is actually white and unalterable; normal WG used in jewelry and watch making is a yellowish WG that is rhodium plated to become white, that's why WG jewelry has to be replated from time to time. Watches use a thicker plating (depending on the brand) that is longer lasting, but still, if scratched, can't be polished without rhodium replating. EVERYBODY, AP, PP, VC, ALS, etc, uses rhodium plating except Rolex; Rolex's WG is TRUE white gold made by them in their foundry, pure white to the core, no plating whatsoever. The rhodium plating in WG is the reason why watch connoisseur usually prefer to pay the premium for Platinum. That alone is another proof of Rolex superiority that the WIS geniuses who love to engage in Rolex VS others debates ignore. I didn't post this over there, every time I try to give some watch related knowledge outside of OoO, a troll has to shime in; ignorant people just love to bask in their ignorance (reason for my TRF ban, by the way; ironically, they couldn't deal with the Panerai reality check I threw at them back then).


Very informative post. I knew that Rolex's WG was processed in their foundry but was unaware that others like PP, Lange, etc. used rhodium plated YG. Live and learn. I now am aware why intuitively I was always attracted to Lange platinum watches over WG. Live and learn!

Ignorant can be taught but stupid not so much. Interesting too how a lie repeated often enough can be perceived by stupid as truth.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Are you itching for a small return to normalcy? Our office is in VA, so different rules apply. Will not open until July.


I think this is the new normal. We've gotten use to video conferencing and tele-working that I dread the thought of being stuck in an office again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> What's the deal with recorded video responses to preset interview questions?
> 
> Really hard to respond naturally like that.
> ...


Because they can skip you if you stumble on the first question. Won't even get past the first minute. I know. I have watched lots of those.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If stock standard, the centre links are polished for the PM models. Otherwise, the sheen on the white gold differs from stainless steel or platinum


Hard to tell in some photos though, as maybe depends on lighting.

Would probably be easier to tell IRL...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congrats! now, you have 2 choices, either you start searching on the net for recipies and start experimenting on your own, and have Mrs. Dog making fun of you and your ice cream, or I can PM you my special recipy for the perfect gelato that will blow her mind and senses away, making her thank the Lord that she married you


You can always send me the Panerol Forte flavours 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still have about 250 posts to read but I'm guessing someone has chimed in about PAMs.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Mostly insisting Big Al not buy a Luminor Due. Panerai was designed as a tough tool watch but for some unknown reason introduced the Due with a snap on caseback. Friends don't let friends buy a Luminor Due.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You mean natural selection?


In a way yes. I was going to say that stupid people do stupid things and get themselves killed early on. Hence they won't get the chance to procreate and propagate their genes.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Holy crap but under warranty right


Yes, and we also bought it from Costco so there's also the option of just returning to them. However , where I am Covid is still very bad and hasn't peaked so we're trying to limit exposure.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Also at the end of the day, it's your watch and your decision.
> 
> Some of us, no names mentioned to protect the guilty, have more than a few Omegas in their sock drawer.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Because they can skip you if you stumble on the first question. Won't even get past the first minute. I know. I have watched lots of those.


That makes sense. Almost seems more courteous and would waste less time. I can't imagine a live interview where the first minute is a disaster and then all parties have to cringe through the next 20 minutes just to fulfill the "do an interview" task.

I was also about to ask, "Does it put someone at a disadvantage if they're too socially awkward to make a good first impression?" but then realized, hang on, it's a _recorded_ answer, right? Basically a take-home exam? So of course it should be a properly planned response.

In the music world, a lot of groups start with taped auditions. It's sometimes unfair to the audition board who have to listen to _every single tape_ that comes in and 98% of them might be "I just want some feedback" and have no legitimate shot at landing the gig. But it also doesn't waste as much time as having them all sit through a longer, live audition. You can tell in about ten seconds whether someone might play well enough to hang with the pro group.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Did anyone else notice this? Maybe it's just franken, but the guy's story is nuts
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/116233-stainless-bracelet-5189269.html#post51801499


Seems unlikely that white gold would do that...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Definitely some issues w a possible short , if I bang it the fan starts running then earlier the compressor started . Not that many things in there, a fan motor a compressor and a capacitor so basic crap . At first I thought it was a blown capacitor (changed that one before ) but then it kick started when I banged the motor fan so I am thinking faulty wiring and or the motor fan is dying . I went back out a few mins ago and the compressor was running but the fan was not so maybe I just need to replace the unit. I would do it myself since it is three wires and some copper line thing but I am gone next week so there is that ...


Funny mine's one of those portable units with exhaust tubing you run to the window. I live in an apartment with no central AC and awkward windows. But sounds like mine has the same issue. The compressor sounds like it turns on but no air comes out making me think it's the fan. After a minute or so the compressor turns off again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm confused. Why did the nice postman drop off your wife. Did a mail-order bride come with the Gelato maker?





jason10mm said:


> Sweet, a mail-order bride! From which country? Is she NIB, LNIB, or vintage with patina? Did she come with papers and a recent service? Hopefully you got the thinking man's version of whichever celeb you are a fangirl of
> 
> Argh! #nra, not even by a minute


Sorry guys. I was too excited and just took a pic. I think you know what I meant. A new toy for the missus and myself.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Repeat after me: Orange is good. Orange is great. Orange looks fabulous.


Aaaargh!

I can't help thinking it would look better with red...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Sweet, *a mail-order bride! From which country? *Is she NIB, LNIB, or vintage with patina? Did she come with papers and a recent service? Hopefully you got the thinking man's version of whichever celeb you are a fangirl of
> 
> Argh! #nra, not even by a minute


I think Cuisineart are from America.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incidentally, brother Dick has an UNDONE watch too.


Not for much longer.
He has listed it for sale...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Hey, Fred Flintstone is a star....when he doesn't screw up.


That Barney Rubble was a talented, and under-rated performer though.

And Wendy 》Wilma...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Am I alone or is anyone else starting to question PF's existence as a **** sapiens. His breadth of knowledge is seemingly so great that I'm beginning to think that we are being played by a bot!


Yep, it's him all along


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I've wanted to say this when making a restaurant reservation:
> 
> "Can I have a name?"
> 
> "Richard. Long for 'Dick.'"


Perhaps you can introduce yourself as...

"The name is Long, Dick Long."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Black guy got killed by a cop (didn't appear to be resisting arrest, not in the CCTV clip I've seen). So cops are launching tear gas and firing rubber bullets at the resulting protestors.
> 
> And just a week ago, armed white protestors were met by a collective shrug from the police when they occupied state houses demanding that they reopen the CV lockdowns.
> 
> That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > You are claiming responsibility for the destruction of Rome as well?
> ...


I can understand the temptation...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In a way yes. I was going to say that stupid people do stupid things and get themselves killed early on. Hence they won't get the chance to procreate and propagate their genes.


Funny, that's what I always say to Mrs. PF when some idiot reckless driver in a very small car passes us on the highway (did you notice that most of them drive small cars?)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> oh and yes BT I did add my location - Renner Springs is a town with about 30 people in the Northern Territory


I notice all.

This morning is an opportunity to do well or screw up. I await Mrs BT return from her cousin in law, ie the hairdresser. First visit since q qstarted. I have professed my love for her hair as the gray showed through. Hope I do well this morning.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That makes sense. Almost seems more courteous and would waste less time. I can't imagine a live interview where the first minute is a disaster and then all parties have to cringe through the next 20 minutes just to fulfill the "do an interview" task.
> 
> I was also about to ask, "Does it put someone at a disadvantage if they're too socially awkward to make a good first impression?" but then realized, hang on, it's a _recorded_ answer, right? Basically a take-home exam? So of course it should be a properly planned response.
> 
> In the music world, a lot of groups start with taped auditions. It's sometimes unfair to the audition board who have to listen to _every single tape_ that comes in and 98% of them might be "I just want some feedback" and have no legitimate shot at landing the gig. But it also doesn't waste as much time as having them all sit through a longer, live audition. You can tell in about ten seconds whether someone might play well enough to hang with the pro group.


Some software only allows the candidates one shot at answering the question. So it isn't really an open book take home test. The candidate can't override a bad recording.

This recording of interviews are very popular with organisations that have preset question and they want to see how everyone responds to it. The good thing about recording though, is that we can rewind and study the facial expressions and analyse the pitch/tone in the response.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am personally more interested in the shirt than in the watch. That beig said, the Due line summerizes everything that is wrong with Panerai today: greed!
> 
> Let me elaborate. The whole Panerai appeal is based on its military related history, mainly during WWII. It was back then the ultimate diving watch, worn by fearless Italian Navy divers, and everything in its design was for fonctionality purposes, not for aesthetics. Fast forward to the Due line: it's mainly a sneaky attempt to get female customers without labeling the watches as such, and cutting corners for extra savings and maximizing profits in the process since they know that women are not technically regarding when chosing a watch; if they really targetted male audience with smaller wrists, they would have made smaller sizes from their regular lines. Moreover, relative to the other lines of Panerai watches, the Due are expensive in comparison when taken in consideration the lack of water resistance (you cannot even shower with them) and the manufacturing savings that result. The iconic Panerai crown guard is de facto a useless add on in the Due line and nothing more than a marketing gimmick.
> 
> ...


#neverreadahead. You just skillfully narrated the reason I HATE the Panerai Due. The times I have visited the Panerai Boutique in Dallas, I don't think I even recall a single female sales rep wearing a Luminor Due.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> That explains why to this date I do not own a Panerai. My pathetic excuse of a wrist means I can't really rock one without looking silly.


But a PAM is supposed to wear BIG on everyone. Way Panerai was designed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps you can introduce yourself as...
> 
> "The name is Long, Dick Long."


My name is Dick Long Long.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Seen it, made up story by someone that doesn't know much about Rolex WG; as you mentioned, Rolex doesn't use rhodium plating on its WG for the simple reason that it is actually white and unalterable; normal WG used in jewelry and watch making is a yellowish WG that is rhodium plated to become white, that's why WG jewelry has to be replated from time to time. Watches use a thicker plating (depending on the brand) that is longer lasting, but still, if scratched, can't be polished without rhodium replating. EVERYBODY, AP, PP, VC, ALS, etc, uses rhodium plating except Rolex; Rolex's WG is TRUE white gold made by them in their foundry, pure white to the core, no plating whatsoever. The rhodium plating in WG is the reason why watch connoisseur usually prefer to pay the premium for Platinum. That alone is another proof of Rolex superiority that the WIS geniuses who love to engage in Rolex VS others debates ignore. I didn't post this over there, every time I try to give some watch related knowledge outside of OoO, a troll has to shime in; ignorant people just love to bask in their ignorance (reason for my TRF ban, by the way; ironically, they couldn't deal with the Panerai reality check I threw at them back then).


We like you here PF.
Some of us actually value learning something...

#OoOUniversity

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Orange is good. Orange is great. Orange looks fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 15162529


I hit the like button twice.

Deliberately...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Funny, that's what I always say to Mrs. PF when some idiot reckless driver in a very small car passes us on the highway (did you notice that most of them drive small cars?)


Stupid people shouldn't get a license


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

gsynco1 said:


> Wow, thanks for the in depth info PF. Appreciate how thorough this is!


Dude, you have no idea. We have yet to plumb the depth and breadth of PF's knowledge.

He's currently working on figuring out the VIN of my Blue Beast from this picture.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Repeat after me: Orange is good. Orange is great. Orange looks fabulous.


Man, every time I see your shots of the Exp II it makes me want one even more! Maybe I should set my sights on this and forget the Pam Due as everyone has recommended haha


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you have no idea. We have yet to plumb the depth and breadth of PF's knowledge.
> 
> He's currently working on figuring out the VIN of my Blue Beast from this picture.
> 
> View attachment 15163477


I'm still drooling at the color/wheel combo.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some software only allows the candidates one shot at answering the question. So it isn't really an open book take home test. The candidate can't override a bad recording.
> 
> This recording of interviews are very popular with organisations that have preset question and they want to see how everyone responds to it. The good thing about recording though, is that we can rewind and study the facial expressions and analyse the pitch/tone in the response.


Does the recording begin as soon as the candidate opens the question? Or do they at least have time to read the question, formulate an answer, and then hit "record"?

I've only ever done interviews that started with a couple phone calls and then an in-person meeting or two. No video interviews yet. *knock on wood*


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

gsynco1 said:


> Man, every time I see your shots of the Exp II it makes me one want even more! Maybe I should set my sights on this and forget the Pam Due as everyone has recommended haha


Smart to stick with the Rolex.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Who am I to say no to a brother right


Perfectly safe.
Looks like you didn't break this thread this time...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Apparently she's got you, so much so your message didn't make sense...
> 
> You need a doctor.


There are two female residents of Chinese ethnicity in our program that are both better looking than her. But what really distinguishes them is their collective work ethic and intellect.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My name is Dick Long Long.


ROFL!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I'm making headway.
> 
> On my 280 posts behind now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Lol, you'd catch up faster if you didn't respond! Two steps forward, two steps back. Lol.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, but my choice of blue is inspired by the vintage Subs with a blued bezel, like an homage to the past, when people used their Subs as real tool watches


And heritage is good too...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Perfectly safe.
> Looks like you didn't break this thread this time...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nah, bro transparent 5...
After your photo's disappearing act, I think I know where to draw the line


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> Man, every time I see your shots of the Exp II it makes me one want even more! Maybe I should set my sights on this and forget the Pam Due as everyone has recommended haha


I agree -- the Pam Due sounds like a Panerai homage from a mushroom kickstarter brand that you might find being sold from a velvet-covered card table on a street corner downtown.

An example of one of the seminal dive watches but it can't go underwater? Puh-leeeeeeeze.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> There are two female ENT residents of Chinese ethnicity in our program that are both better looking than her. But what really distinguishes them is their collective work ethic and intellect.


Work ethic is I think what distinguishes Chinese most, generally speaking of course.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Our agency sent out a survey late last week to ask 1. how much work can we easily do remotely, and 2. how comfortable we are about coming back to the office. We'll have a virtual "town hall" meeting tomorrow to discuss the results.
> 
> I'm gonna keep wearing a mask until enough people (including myself) are vaccinated - *especially on the train.*


This. NFW would I get on a crowded train _every day_ without a vaccine.

Guys at my old place think they may be WFH for the rest of the year but one guy has already said, "NFW am I going back to NYC."


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> He'll end up on a watch forum with a normal name as a user name.
> Something like "Dave2018"...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


And probably a pacifist vegan. And angst filled... why did you name me Gunnar?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> #neverreadahead. You just skillfully narrated the reason I HATE the Panerai Due. The times I have visited the Panerai Boutique in Dallas, I don't think I even recall a single female sales rep wearing a Luminor Due.


Have you ever seen how the strap change is done on a Due? even the strap change has been designed for women


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> But a PAM is supposed to wear BIG on everyone. Way Panerai was designed.


I know I know, I just don't feel comfortable. I think the Black Bay is bordering on what I feel comfortable wearing, size wise.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, and we also bought it from Costco so there's also the option of just returning to them. However , where I am Covid is still very bad and hasn't peaked so we're trying to limit exposure.


LOVE Costco. They take anything back, no questions asked.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I'm STILL 300 posts behind...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:
Only 190 to go...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


>


This one makes me feel like a dirty old man.

I'm not saying I'm not one, but still...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> But the problem with getting the hard to get sports models such as Aquanaut and Nautilus is that you'll have an Aquanaut and Nautilus


Good news is they are easy to sell, so you won't need to keep 'em for long.

You can just Sappie those suckers...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Does the recording begin as soon as the candidate opens the question? Or do they at least have time to read the question, formulate an answer, and then hit "record"?
> 
> I've only ever done interviews that started with a couple phone calls and then an in-person meeting or two. No video interviews yet. *knock on wood*


Most software will ask the candidate to click on a question and you are given X seconds or minutes to read the question and then press record to record your answer. Depending on settings, some employers even set time limits like 90 seconds so you can't drone on for 9 hours. Video interviews are becoming very popular and it is an option that recruiters are offering employers because they can do the screening for us and we can't always sit with a potential candidate.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you have no idea. We have yet to plumb the depth and breadth of PF's knowledge.
> 
> He's currently working on figuring out the VIN of my Blue Beast from this picture.
> 
> View attachment 15163477


Still working on it; beautiful color though


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha


Stop enjoying my pain...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Lol, you'd catch up faster if you didn't respond! Two steps forward, two steps back. Lol.


Look, how else is he going to get his post count up if he doesn't respond to every post?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Very informative post. I knew that Rolex's WG was processed in their foundry but was unaware that others like PP, Lange, etc. used rhodium plated YG. Live and learn. I now am aware why intuitively I was always attracted to Lange platinum watches over WG. Live and learn!


"There's nothing you can't learn on this thread."[SUP]TM[/SUP]


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Aaaargh!
> 
> I can't help thinking it would look better with red...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


@Panerol Forte you wanna ps the GMT hand red just to prove him wrong?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Good way or bad?


Definitely good.
For me anyway. Could be a bit messy for her...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry guys. I was too excited and just took a pic. I think you know what I meant. A new toy for the missus and myself.


I can make another joke here but I'll behave.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> Man, every time I see your shots of the Exp II it makes me want one even more! Maybe I should set my sights on this and forget the Pam Due as everyone has recommended haha


The Explorer II Polar is a fantastic watch although I prefer the black dial version. Either is fine as long as long as you give a hard pass on the Panerai Due.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> Only 190 to go...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


By the time you see this post translucent 5, I would have gone to bed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I can make another joke here but I'll behave.
> 
> View attachment 15163553


You had better.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My name is Dick Long Long.


I assume you play the piano?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some software only allows the candidates one shot at answering the question. So it isn't really an open book take home test. The candidate can't override a bad recording.
> 
> This recording of interviews are very popular with organisations that have preset question and they want to see how everyone responds to it. The good thing about recording though, is that we can rewind and study the facial expressions and analyse the pitch/tone in the response.


Oy!


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> I agree -- the Pam Due sounds like a Panerai homage from a mushroom kickstarter brand that you might find being sold from a velvet-covered card table on a street corner downtown.
> 
> An example of one of the seminal dive watches but it can't go underwater? Puh-leeeeeeeze.


Sounds like you might be considering one for yourself?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry guys, but I need a freakin bookmark anytime I have to leave OoO, even for a pee; that pace is hellish!


I like to use a picture...

Ζιτο Ελλάς


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My favourite colour.


Et tu Brute...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> @Panerol Forte you wanna ps the GMT hand red just to prove him wrong?


Sure


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes. I spend an hour catching up on OoO when I wake up and before bed time


You read FAST...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought pink was for people who are confident of their masculinity and don't have to worry about what people say about them? Maybe I heard wrong....


So did I, but who am I to argue with our resident style master...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Rim Reaper?


I actually chuckled out loud...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

400 posts overnight to review but finally caught up. Good thing I'm now retired.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> This just came in a couple days ago - Buffalo leather strap cheap from eBay. $25 shipped yet the quality of the leather is incredible. Leather is study, but very supple and breaks in easily just as you'd expect from Buffalo leather.
> 
> Workmanship is decent, not handmade or anything but everything is nice and tidy. As shown by the reinforcement on the floating keeper it's built to last.
> 
> ...


That's the kind of Tudor I like.
Not a snowflake in sight...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nothing that can turn me on more than a woman tied up....


Just wait 'till she gets loose...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure
> 
> View attachment 15163569


Thanks brother.

@Black5 I don't know about you but I really don't think a red GMT hand works.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> That explains why to this date I do not own a Panerai. My pathetic excuse of a wrist means I can't really rock one without looking silly.


I feel the same way. On my same trip to San Diego where I tried on the Smurf, I also visited a Panerai Boutique and tried some things on. They didn't have the 40mm PF mentioned but just for the heck of it I did try on the 38mm. It was just weird. I mean it fit me, but it felt like someone had shrunk a real Panerai with some top secret shrinking ray.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Does the recording begin as soon as the candidate opens the question? Or do they at least have time to read the question, formulate an answer, and then hit "record"?


Nope, in addition to gauging the quality of your answer, they also want to measure your response time. They use the timers from the Olympics...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> There are two female residents of Chinese ethnicity in our program that are both better looking than her. But what really distinguishes them is their collective work ethic and intellect.


Names and contact info, please.

Oh yeah, pics too.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I like to use a picture...
> 
> Ζιτο Ελλάς


Ok then


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> Sounds like you might be considering one for yourself?











This would be the fate of anyone posting a PAM Due on SoOoO, including even BSi


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enough girl talk. I have my own incoming. The nice postman just dropped off my wife & my new toy!
> 
> View attachment 15162887
> 
> ...


Cool!
Now you 2 can have an ice cream off...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I feel the same way. On my same trip to San Diego where I tried on the Smurf, I also visited a Panerai Boutique and tried some things on. They didn't have the 40mm PF mentioned but just for the heck of it I did try on the 38mm. It was just weird. I mean it fit me, but it felt like someone had shrunk a real Panerai with some top secret shrinking ray.


And given my wrist is just slightly over 6" you can imagine how hard it is for me to pull off a big watch. The case/lug shape, lug to lug helps but only up to a certain point.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What is going on in the US?
> 
> Stay safe brothers...


A really terrible act which is used for an excuse to do other terrible acts. Nothing about this story is justified and I couldn't begin to take a side.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Names and contact info, please.
> 
> Oh yeah, pics too.


I'm married so pics will do


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Turns out hail is really good at stripping leaves out of trees. Feels like fall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's taking the initiative...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> This would be the fate of anyone posting a PAM Due on SoOoO, including even BSi


And the gif master strikes again!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok then
> 
> View attachment 15163585


It's coming out really yellow, should drink more water...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I still have the notifications on since I want to be in the know, but I changed the alert type to no sound and no vibration. Now it's just something to make my phone light up. Mrs. Turbo thought it was my mistress. I started explaining that* it's for watches* and she rolled her eyes.


But is it really?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Agree, but here is where the confusion lays: 18K white gold is an alloy that by law must contain at least 75% pure gold (999.9), so in order to get 18K WG, you can add a maximum of 25% of different metals to overcome the yellow color of pure gold, which is a very narrow place to move, because you shouldn't forget that those metals you will add will affect the ductacility and the workability of the finished alloy, also its resistance to scratches and impacts. That's why, most 18K WG alloys ends up either too greyish, or yellowish, or reddish (if copper have been added), and will oxidize depending on the metals used. The solution to this problem is either Rhodium plating (most common), or Palladium and Platinum plating (less common). Whatever is the case, the final color of the 18K WG is that of the plating, not that of the alloy underneath, and that's why Platinum is still in use in high end watches even though it's a very difficult metal to work. Rolex on the other hand, having his own foundry, is the only watch company that is able to obtain an 18K WG alloy, without the need to plate it, and its absolutely stable without any possible oxidation; what you see is what you get, WG inside and out


#OoOUniversity...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I feel the same way. On my same trip to San Diego where I tried on the Smurf, I also visited a Panerai Boutique and tried some things on. They didn't have the 40mm PF mentioned but just for the heck of it I did try on the 38mm. It was just weird. I mean it fit me, but it felt like someone had shrunk a real Panerai with some top secret shrinking ray.


I think in some aspects the 44mm PAM is their equivalent of the DJ36 in that both are designed for virtually anyone, keeping in mind a PAM is designed as BIG. Hope that analogy makes sense. PF?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


>


You take a lot of toilet breaks PF.

Everything OK down there?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Work ethic is I think what distinguishes Chinese most, generally speaking of course.


I adopted the "80% of the results with 20% of the effort" rule. My parents would be horrified...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> No kidding. This is the guy whose wife - the love of his life, the only woman I've known him to spend more than a few months with - has had to move into an Alzheimer's care facility already. Life is trying to kick his ass and he was still having a good time, trying to stay positive when we hung out last Labor Day weekend to go watch drum corps.


Life's not fair.

Some people just catch too much bad sh1t...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, the Dremel... the best tool for making bigger mistakes faster...


And making smaller mistakes bigger...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Apparently she's got you, so much so your message didn't make sense...
> 
> You need a doctor.


That's not a doctor! That's Agent May deep undercover.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Actually she an agent of Shield
> 
> No idea about her husbands. I believe the second husband is also Chinese so I wouldn't be surprised if he runs a Chinese restaurant.
> 
> ...


Didn't read ahead


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Went to a Burger King once and my friend (whose real name is Brian) gave his name to the cashier (this was the era when they were trying to give friendlier service):
> 
> ...


I used to work with a guy who would change it up and use different girls names daily.

The staff didn't like him much...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Names and contact info, please.
> 
> Oh yeah, pics too.


Don't think we'll go there. Can say though both of those young MD's were special. Again, their intellect and work ethic above all was what made them a pleasure to have around.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Another African American was killed by a police officer. It's bad enough when that happens. Even worse when people take the opportunity to rob stores as a justification to the violence.


Wow.
Hope it can settle quickly without further escalation into more violence.
That makes no sense and is not a protest.
How is looting an appropriate response to anything?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> It's not as good of a piano, but you're right, it's still usable as furniture.
> 
> A college friend was working at the piano store, and I walked in one day just to shoot the breeze. They had a grand piano in the showroom, and I started walking up to plink on it.
> 
> He goes, "Wait wait wait, DON'T TOUCH IT yet. Watch this." And he walked over to one of the baby grands, played a three-octave major chord, and said, "Okay, remember that sound, right? Now listen to this..." And he played the same chord on the ten-foot grand. It sounded _amazing._ He pointed to it and said, _"THAT_ is why they make a grand piano."


#OoOUniversity...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I notice all.
> 
> This morning is an opportunity to do well or screw up. I await Mrs BT return from her cousin in law, ie the hairdresser. First visit since q qstarted. I have professed my love for her hair as the gray showed through. Hope I do well this morning.


Good luck, hard to win....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Wow.
> Hope it can settle quickly without further escalation into more violence.
> That makes no sense.
> *How is looting a response to anything?*
> ...


FIFY


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Mostly insisting Big Al not buy a Luminor Due. Panerai was designed as a tough tool watch but for some unknown reason introduced the Due with a snap on caseback. Friends don't let friends buy a Luminor Due.


Not gonna happen.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Don't think we'll go there. Can say though both of those young MD's were special. Again, their intellect and work ethic above all was what made them a pleasure to have around.


Ladies and gentlemen, Brother 59 _did_ read Playboy for the articles! :-d


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> Sounds like you might be considering one for yourself?


An ExpII? Yup, they're on my list.

Panerai has never really done it for me, though.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I'm making headway.
> 
> Only 280 posts behind now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:
114 still to go and I reckon I'm just about done.

Don't think I'll catch up tonight gents...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nope, in addition to gauging the quality of your answer, they also want to measure your response time. They use the timers from the Olympics...


The last notable Olympic timing devices were the malfunctioning gates on the snowboard course for the Paralympics. Big Omega logos on 'em, too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's my non-modded Sub, with a real reference number. Too soon? Hopefully not.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

gsynco1 said:


> Man, every time I see your shots of the Exp II it makes me want one even more! Maybe I should set my sights on this and forget the Pam Due as everyone has recommended haha


Radiomir 1940 case or explorer2 are both kick arse watches imo.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Because they can skip you if you stumble on the first question. Won't even get past the first minute. I know. I have watched lots of those.


I don't like it.
It's not representative of the candidate, unless they are auditioning for an improv acting role.

Also not a fan of resume parsing and key word analysis.

The recruitment industry is making themselves irrelevant by using these tools.

Take the humanity out of the process and you will end up with people who know how to manipulate the process, not necessarily do the job.

//End rant...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Have you ever seen how the strap change is done on a Due? even the strap change has been designed for women


Oh that's crap.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


>


No need for the box.
Nothing needing hiding away there...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I don't like it.
> It's not representative of the candidate, unless they are auditioning for an improv acting role.
> 
> Also not a fan of resume parsing and key word analysis.
> ...


+1

The idea that you are being recorded versus an actual human interaction (normal day to day behavior) is weird.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Wow.
> Hope it can settle quickly without further escalation into more violence.
> That makes no sense.
> How is looting an appropriate protest response to anything?
> ...


The reason for the protests and looting is outrageous, but why take it out on these businesses? What are they proving? You hate seeing the guy die, but it's cringe wrothy to see "social justice warriors" rob others as a way to prove their point.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> 《Snip》
> That makes sense. Almost seems more courteous and would waste less time. I can't imagine a live interview where the first minute is a disaster and then all parties have to cringe through the next 20 minutes just to fulfill the "do an interview" task.
> 
> I was also about to ask, "Does it put someone at a disadvantage if they're too socially awkward to make a good first impression?" but then realized, hang on, it's a _recorded_ answer, right? Basically a take-home exam? *So of course it should be a properly planned response.*
> .


That would be true if they allowed you time to prepare.

30 seconds to review the question and prepare your response, and then straight into 3 minutes to record your answer. You get a couple of do-overs for the recording, but if you use the first 2, the 3rd one sticks no matter what.

In a normal interview, I would look for cues from the interviewer to understand if my answer was on point, and adapt accordingly, or even throw back some clarification questions.

Can't do that here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Dang I own 6 Tudors!
> Can I bum u for a cigarette?


"Can I bum a cigarette off you?" Is the phrase.

"Can I bum u for a cigarette?" seems like offering a particular service in return for a cigarette.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, it's him all along


You get a like for Max Headroom...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I don't like it.
> It's not representative of the candidate, unless they are auditioning for an improv acting role.
> 
> Also not a fan of resume parsing and key word analysis.
> ...


Ya know, you're right. It's like Uber working on self-driving cars by using their own drivers' data. They're automating themselves out of a job.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I used to plug headphones directly into the guitar.
> 
> Worked well enough...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Only if the guitar has a preamp.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some software only allows the candidates one shot at answering the question. So it isn't really an open book take home test. The candidate can't override a bad recording.
> 
> This recording of interviews are very popular with organisations that have preset question and they want to see how everyone responds to it. The good thing about recording though, is that we can rewind and *study the facial expressions and analyse the pitch/tone in the response.*


Artificial environment = Artificial response...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Artificial environment = Artificial response...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sorta...

... but then again, I've been careful to not let slip a "WTF bro" in an in-person interview, too.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Does the recording begin as soon as the candidate opens the question? Or do they at least have time to read the question, formulate an answer, and then hit "record"?
> 
> I've only ever done interviews that started with a couple phone calls and then an in-person meeting or two. No video interviews yet. *knock on wood*


Depends on the software.

Some "read", or have a video with the question and go straight to response, others allow time to read the question - around 30 seconds - and then record the response...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> "Can I bum a cigarette off you?" Is the phrase.
> 
> "Can I bum u for a cigarette?" seems like offering a particular service in return for a cigarette.


Proof that I've never once said it in my life.
Heard it many times though, and in the exact way I wrote too.

Perhaps he was actually offering a service for the cigarette...


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If only they slimmed the case and lugs down...


Word on the streets is the Hulk will be discontinued for 2021 and the Sub case will slim down a little for the new 70 hour movement like the GMT's already have.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Lol, you'd catch up faster if you didn't respond! Two steps forward, two steps back. Lol.


True.

Damn...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Is the tat a wolf?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Horse - Asian brush-stroke style


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Guys
Guys 
Guys


Guys. 
Really. 
Over 500 posts. Never trying to catch up again. I’ll just skip the line. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfectly safe.
> ...


.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Cool Exp2 pic I stole


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If only they slimmed the case and lugs down...


I dunno, I might be one of the few that prefers the maxi-case for the Sub.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Most software will ask the candidate to click on a question and you are given X seconds or minutes to read the question and then press record to record your answer. Depending on settings, some employers even set time limits like 90 seconds so you can't drone on for 9 hours. Video interviews are becoming very popular and it is an option that recruiters are offering employers because they can do the screening for us and we can't always sit with a potential candidate.


#neverreadahead

Recruiters are getting lazy.

Why would you pay a recruitment company to do this when you can licence the software yourself?

Won't take long before AI analysis of the video filters out the poor responses automatically.

The poor guy with a facial tick or a stutter will never get a job...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Cool Exp2 pic I stole


On that rubber strap with orange accents, it's cool. I like!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The reason for the protests and looting is outrageous, but why take it out on these businesses? What are they proving? You hate seeing the guy die, but it's cringe wrothy to see "social justice warriors" rob others as a way to prove their point.


I just re-read this and it sounds awkward. What I meant is that the killing of this man is outrageous (which lead to the protests and looting). His death is the worst of all of this, but the looting is not justified because of it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Look, how else is he going to get his post count up if he doesn't respond to every post?


Placeholders...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "There's nothing you can't learn on this thread."[SUP]TM[/SUP]


#OoOUniversity...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Posting so I can subscribe to this thread. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> @Panerol Forte you wanna ps the GMT hand red just to prove him wrong?


Do it!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. This is the part where someone needs to upload a gif of Jack Nicholson in A Few Good Men shouting those famous words "you can't handle the truth."


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> I dunno, I might be one of the few that prefers the maxi-case for the Sub.


Another +1 for the maxi case subs. I never owned a five digit sub, but tried them on a few times. I like the heft and bulk of the six digit models, could also be down to the SEL's and the better bracelet. But just as the case shape and size go I prefer it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> By the time you see this post translucent 5, I would have gone to bed.


As I should have by now.

I feel compelled to catch up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Placeholders...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Do those placeholders actually exist?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure
> 
> View attachment 15163569


Looks like an improvement to me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Placeholders...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Do those placeholders actually exist?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> @Black5 I don't know about you but I really don't think a red GMT hand works.


Does for me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nothing that can turn me on more than a woman tied up....


TMI


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Posting so I can subscribe to this thread. Hope everyone is doing well


Bro you don't subscribe to SoOoO, you participate


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I just re-read this and it sounds awkward. What I meant is that the killing of this man is outrageous (which lead to the protests and looting). His death is the worst of all of this, but the looting is not justified because of it.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I watched the entire video - it's maddening and so tragic. I hope those four ex-cops face prosecution and get what they deserve.

But the looting and rioting needs to end immediately.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Word on the streets is the Hulk will be discontinued for 2021 and the Sub case will slim down a little for the new 70 hour movement like the GMT's already have.


Get ready for dozens of speculative sub valuation threads.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I have no idea who this is, but she looks Canadian...









A bit much on the make-up but I'm willing to make an exception.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Looks like an improvement to me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Where's the unlike button when you need one


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> FIFY


Thanks for the correction...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I have no idea who this is, but she looks Canadian...
> 
> View attachment 15163783
> 
> ...


She kinda reminds me of a young Megan Fox but hotter.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The reason for the protests and looting is outrageous, but why take it out on these businesses? What are they proving? You hate seeing the guy die, but it's cringe wrothy to see "social justice warriors" rob others as a way to prove their point.


Totally agree.

The businesses could hardly be held responsible for whatever happened to that young man...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Another +1 for the maxi case subs. I never owned a five digit sub, but tried them on a few times. I like the heft and bulk of the six digit models, could also be down to the SEL's and the better bracelet. But just as the case shape and size go I prefer it.


If the newer GMT master II is any sign of what's to come for the Submariner (if in fact the Sub will get that update), the reshape will only be very mild. Lugs protrude slightly less from the bracelet's edge, and is slightly less square in shape.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Only if the guitar has a preamp.


Mine must have a pre-amp then.

It's just a cheap and nasty Yamaha RGX...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> If the newer GMT master II is any sign of what's to come for the Submariner (if in fact the Sub will get that update), the reshape will only be very mild. Lugs protrude slightly less from the bracelet's edge, and is slightly less square in shape.


Yeah it shouldn't be too bad, especially if the BLNR to BLRO case shape transition is any indication.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Do those placeholders actually exist?


Certainly do.

Go to your profile and look up your post history...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I have no idea who this is, but she looks Canadian...
> 
> View attachment 15163783
> 
> ...


Is that a real girl?

Not sure why - could be lack of sleep - but her face looks somewhat artificial...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I watched the entire video - it's maddening and so tragic. I hope those four ex-cops face prosecution and get what they deserve.
> 
> But the looting and rioting needs to end immediately.


I'm remembering a discussion about a recent movie (no spoilers) and it brought up Spike Lee's _Do The Right Thing_, specifically the events near the end of the film when "Mookie" (Spike's character) loses his temper and throws a trash can through Sal's pizzeria (Mookie's employer, too).

In a press event on the movie's 20th anniversary, Spike said, "In the twenty years since the movie came out, _not one Black person_ has asked me if I thought that Mookie did the right thing. White people have been the only ones who have asked."

Told a friend just last night that it took me a long time to realize not only that I'll never understand some people, but there are also reasons _why_ I'll never fully understand, and how the gulf between our life experiences is both a cause, and an expression, of the problems we deal with.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mission accomplished!

Caught up at last.

Last placeholder for the night.

Since Canadians are so likeable...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Black guy got killed by a cop (didn't appear to be resisting arrest, not in the CCTV clip I've seen). So cops are launching tear gas and firing rubber bullets at the resulting protestors.
> 
> And just a week ago, armed white protestors were met by a collective shrug from the police when they occupied state houses demanding that they reopen the CV lockdowns.
> 
> That's all I'm gonna say.


Everyone can and should protest when there is Injustice, but destroying people's businesses, burning them down, and filling shopping carts with TVs and electronics is not protesting, it is vandalism, arson, and theft. I'm even ok with some graffiti if it's in the context of the protest but the rest, no. My 2 cents.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> Only 190 to go...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I'm still 110 behind!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> And given my wrist is just slightly over 6" you can imagine how hard it is for me to pull off a big watch. The case/lug shape, lug to lug helps but only up to a certain point.


I have a 6.5" wrist. I hear you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> She kinda reminds me of a young Megan Fox but hotter.


I thought so too but is it possible for anyone to look hotter than a young (and pre-plastic surgery) Megan Fox??


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Everyone can and should protest when there is Injustice, but destroying people's businesses, burning them down, and filling shopping carts with TVs and electronics is not protesting, it is vandalism, arson, and theft. I'm even ok with some graffiti if it's in the context of the protest but the rest, no. My 2 cents.


Your 2 cents well worth it. I totally agree with what you're saying.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Get ready for dozens of speculative sub valuation threads.


I'll start...upon the end of their production run I predict Hulk values will immediately jump to...










You heard it here first, folks!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Is that a real girl?
> 
> Not sure why - could be lack of sleep - but her face looks somewhat artificial...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah, a touch too heavy-handed with Photoshop, I think.

That said, if it's close to real, sign me up!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Is that a real girl?
> 
> Not sure why - could be lack of sleep - but her face looks somewhat artificial...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Does this look more real? Thinking maybe not...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm remembering a discussion about a recent movie (no spoilers) and it brought up Spike Lee's _Do The Right Thing_, specifically the events near the end of the film when "Mookie" (Spike's character) loses his temper and throws a trash can through Sal's pizzeria (Mookie's employer, too).
> 
> In a press event on the movie's 20th anniversary, Spike said, "In the twenty years since the movie came out, _not one Black person_ has asked me if I thought that Mookie did the right thing. White people have been the only ones who have asked."
> 
> Told a friend just last night that it took me a long time to realize not only that I'll never understand some people, but _why_ I'll never fully understand, and how the gulf between our life experiences is both a cause, and an expression, of the problems we deal with.


Unless you walk a few miles in the other guy's shoes, you prob won't.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Mission accomplished!
> 
> Caught up at last.
> 
> ...


I'm coming around to the conclusion that Canada is the greatest country in the world.

For emphasis:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does this look more real? Thinking maybe not...
> 
> View attachment 15163899


GF.

"BSF, what's yer point??"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Wow.
> Hope it can settle quickly without further escalation into more violence.
> That makes no sense.
> How is looting an appropriate protest response to anything?
> ...


When people carry placards and make a lot of speeches it's called a protest. When people break stuff, rob stores and hurt other people, it's called a riot. Protest is in line with our constitutional rights; rioting is not.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Word on the streets is the Hulk will be discontinued for 2021 and the Sub case will slim down a little for the new 70 hour movement like the GMT's already have.


Great so the prices will spike again. Looks like I'll have to wait until it's been discontinued for 10 years and then pick one up.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> An ExpII? Yup, they're on my list.
> 
> Panerai has never really done it for me, though.


For a long time Panerai did nothing for me either until it did. If I could set back the clock, I would have bought a 000 as IMO that specific model is Panerai in its purist form.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Guys
> Guys
> Guys
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to catch up. Getting no work done today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Unless you walk a few miles in the other guy's shoes, you prob won't.


Yup. Jane Elliott made it quite clear, too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Wow.
> Hope it can settle quickly without further escalation into more violence.
> That makes no sense.
> How is looting an appropriate protest response to anything?
> ...


LOL


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Is that a real girl?
> 
> Not sure why - could be lack of sleep - but her face looks somewhat artificial...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Was thinking the same things. Absolutely beautiful but seems almost too perfect. I need to see a no make up shot of her.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Good luck, hard to win....


I won!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> For a long time Panerai did nothing for me either until it did. If I could set back the clock, I would have bought a 000 as IMO that specific model is Panerai in its purist form.


I think I'd want a Radiomir California that isn't friggin' 47mm across.

The principle of making a down-spec'd women's watch bugs me, though. Like PF said, there's no good practical reason for the Due series to be worse watches than the others. It's like the product planners don't know, or don't care, what makes Panerai *Panerai*.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Guys
> Guys
> Guys
> 
> ...


No requirement in SoOoO to read every posts. It's a more relaxed version.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Do those placeholders actually exist?


They aren't needed. That's what that little blue button is for.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does this look more real? Thinking maybe not...
> 
> View attachment 15163899


Same girl?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I watched the entire video - it's maddening and so tragic. I hope those four ex-cops face prosecution and get what they deserve.
> 
> But the looting and rioting needs to end immediately.


Or at least masks and social distancing when throwing rocks and such.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> For a long time Panerai did nothing for me either until it did. If I could set back the clock, I would have bought a 000 as IMO that specific model is Panerai in its purist form.


I just think there's something cool about a reference number 000.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> For a long time Panerai did nothing for me either until it did. If I could set back the clock, I would have bought a 000 as IMO that specific model is Panerai in its purist form.


I agree - the base 000 is ace!










(not my photo)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Still having issues with certain photos loading


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I think in some aspects the 44mm PAM is their equivalent of the DJ36 in that both are designed for virtually anyone, keeping in mind a PAM is designed as BIG. Hope that analogy makes sense. PF?


That is true 59, the 44mm PAM is their most common size, and as long as the lugs don't protrude from the wrist, it can be worn even if it feels big, and it should, since this is after all the point of wearing a PAM. Again, it's not a watch for the shy or the introvert, the flashiest the better. At the end of the day, every watch that we wear, regardless of its shape, size, or brand, tells something about the wearer, and I personally don't believe that only WIS notice watches, everybody does, and everybody can tell the difference between a niece watch and a piece of junk, but only a WIS will know the reference and the MSRP price; it's like when you are well dressed, it doesn't take a fashion designer to tell that you are well dressed. Bottom line, a person should wear a watch that matches his personality and his lifestyle, not a watch that fits a general consensus; it's like when someone registers on WUS and asks if he should get a DJ or an APRO (thread outside)... how the hell am I going to tell you what to get knowing zilch about you? But I digress... back to to what you said 59, yes, the analogy makes perfect sense


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I just think there's something cool about a reference number 000.


Oh man, never realized it, but could the PAM 000 be the official watch of SoOoO?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bottom line, a person should wear a watch that matches his personality and his lifestyle, not a watch that fits a general consensus


Impossible to have said this any better.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Word on the streets is the Hulk will be discontinued for 2021 and the Sub case will slim down a little for the new 70 hour movement like the GMT's already have.


It will be interesting to see if Rolex develops a no date 32XX as well, specifically to replace the 114060 SubC. I'm also very curious as to what they'll do about the Milgauss and Air King that both use the 3131 movement with the magnetic shield. I'm guessing that both the Milgauss and Air King will be discontinued too in either 2021 or 2022 but replacement with what or not replaced at all?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I dunno, I might be one of the few that prefers the maxi-case for the Sub.


For whatever reason the large Submariner maxi-case never bothered me either, although I do like the 14060M case with the drilled lugs but not the beer can bracelet clasp.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I just re-read this and it sounds awkward. What I meant is that the killing of this man is outrageous (which lead to the protests and looting). His death is the worst of all of this, but the looting is not justified because of it.


Agreed. Looting is always criminal activity.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> You take a lot of toilet breaks PF.
> 
> Everything OK down there?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Everything OK, but I need a break from time to time since the SoOoO started; it's hard to keep up with the new pace


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> it's like when someone registers on WUS and asks if he should get a DJ or an APRO (thread outside)... how the hell am I going to tell you what to get knowing zilch about you?


I always like those "what watch should I buy" threads. I always recommend Rolex no matter what, just to be a troll! HAHAHA

Except that DJ vs RO thread. I love the RO too much.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> If the newer GMT master II is any sign of what's to come for the Submariner (if in fact the Sub will get that update), the reshape will only be very mild. Lugs protrude slightly less from the bracelet's edge, and is slightly less square in shape.


I wouldn't be too surprised if Rolex designed a new submariner with a 42mm case and either 21mm or 22mm lugs.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> I always like those "what watch should I buy" threads. I always recommend Rolex no matter what, just to be a troll! HAHAHA
> 
> Except that DJ vs RO thread. I love the RO too much.


Funnily enough Rolex works 99% of the time anyway.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I'd want a Radiomir California that isn't friggin' 47mm across.
> 
> The principle of making a down-spec'd women's watch bugs me, though. Like PF said, there's no good practical reason for the Due series to be worse watches than the others. It's like the product planners don't know, or don't care, what makes Panerai *Panerai*.


I bought a homage instead. It's big and fun. It's also ridiculous. After owning and loving the homage for a while now, I wouldn't buy the genuine article. That is I wouldn't buy one of the 47mm Cali dial Panerai. Maybe consider the 45mm radiomir but 47mm with wire lugs is a lot of area. Even on my wrist it's damm big.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Same girl?


They all start looking alike. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Do it!
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Already done, and you were all so focused on the red hand you didn't notice the ceramic bezel ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Unless you walk a few miles in the other guy's shoes, you prob won't.


On the other hand right is right and wrong is wrong. If someone throws a garbage can through my window, and I know who it is, I'm just as apt to throw it back through his. In other words someone else's rights end where my nose begins.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Already done, and you were all so focused on the red hand you didn't notice the ceramic bezel ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15164023


I like it more than I thought I would.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> No requirement in SoOoO to read every posts. It's a more relaxed version.


Unless retired like I am. Problem is I respond/quote way too often like I'm doing to yours right now. Hence I'm a major contributor to the problem. 








At least I can amuse myself looking at gifs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I agree - the base 000 is ace!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only negative about the 000 and 005 is no sandwich dial like the 111 and 112.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> No requirement in SoOoO to read every posts. It's a more relaxed version.


I demand a dedicated stenographer for SoOoO


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I won!


I'm impressed.

I guess 49 years of practice has paid off....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Already done, and you were all so focused on the red hand you didn't notice the ceramic bezel ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15164023


Nope I noticed it. The unfortunate thing about the exp2 bezel is it's pressed. You can't just pop it off like on a sub. Would love to see a ceramic bezel on the exp2.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Oh man, never realized it, but could the PAM 000 be the official watch of SoOoO?


Definitely not. The official watch of SoOoO must be an Omega. I nominate this one:


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I'd want a Radiomir California that isn't friggin' 47mm across.
> 
> The principle of making a down-spec'd women's watch bugs me, though. Like PF said, there's no good practical reason for the Due series to be worse watches than the others. It's like the product planners don't know, or don't care, what makes Panerai *Panerai*.


the 45mm Radiomirs wear small and are also quite thin.

PAM 183 - my go to dress watch.... ;-)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Only negative about the 000 and 005 is no sandwich dial like the 111 and 112.


Correct. Which is why I probably wouldn't get a white dial Pam also. But the white dial luminor sure is sharp.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised if Rolex designed a new submariner with a 42mm case and either 21mm or 22mm lugs.


I would rather say a 41mm since the SD is at 43mm, a 42mm Sub would be too close for comfort


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Already done, and you were all so focused on the red hand you didn't notice the ceramic bezel ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15164023


The ceramic bezel is all I noticed. I predicted last year Rolex would upgrade the Explorer II with the 70-hour movement and ceramic bezel. However like every other Rolex prediction I've ever made in the past, I was WRONG. Again.

At one time I thought a ceramic bezel would be a fantastic upgrade, but on further reflection I'm not so sure to the extent I had actually considered asking my AD to call me next time he receives a current Explorer II with black dial rather than the BLNR. In reality though I'm uncertain I'll buy anything else at least in the near future, although I've said that also way too often, then bought something else.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Nope I noticed it. The unfortunate thing about the exp2 bezel is it's pressed. You can't just pop it off like on a sub. Would love to see a ceramic bezel on the exp2.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Why would you want to pop it off?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Why would you want to pop it off?


It should be able to pop _on_ in the first place, and I don't know if ceramic has enough "give" to work like that. My guess is that it would rather crack instead.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> the 45mm Radiomirs wear small and are also quite thin.
> 
> PAM 183 - my go to dress watch.... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15164069


Clean, no date, small seconds, white metal, black strap, yeah that works -- but don't you have wrists that are something like 9" around??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand right is right and wrong is wrong. If someone throws a garbage can through my window, and I know who it is, I'm just as apt to throw it back through his. In other words someone else's rights end where my nose begins.


plus 6 feet


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Unless retired like I am. Problem is I respond/quote way too often like I'm doing to yours right now. Hence I'm a major contributor to the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've earned the roght to be a problem


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I would rather say a 41mm since the SD is at 43mm, a 42mm Sub would be too close for comfort


The point I was trying to make is when Rolex introduces their next 126610 series of submariners, I think they will purposely alter the case to the extent the current bracelets will be incompatible with the newer upgraded versions.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> It should be able to pop _on_ in the first place, and I don't know if ceramic has enough "give" to work like that. My guess is that it would rather crack instead.


Exactly. And those Rolex ceramic bezels are expensive. Furthermore I wouldn't want a rotating bezel on an Explorer II anymore than I would on a Daytona. If so, I would buy a GMT Master II.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> They all start looking alike.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I remember seeing a small collage of popular large-breasted models except that each was cropped to show just their face. Hoo boy... "butterface" exemplified...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Exactly. And those Rolex ceramic bezels are expensive. Furthermore I wouldn't want a rotating bezel on an Explorer II anymore than I would on a Daytona. If so, I would buy a GMT Master II.


I don't think that a ceramic ExpII bezel would rotate for that exact reason. But I also think it would be unnecessarily exposed to damage if it's supposed to fill the role of Rolex's all-terrain field watch. Of course I haven't heard anecdotes about the Daytona's bezel breaking, but it's intended for a different role, too.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Clean, no date, small seconds, white metal, black strap, yeah that works -- but don't you have wrists that are something like 9" around??


left = 7.5" +
right 8" +


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I demand a dedicated stenographer for SoOoO


I'm a sure a couple of you can afford to hire a personal assistant whose only job would be to read OoO and brief you on all the current topics and then type your responses.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised if Rolex designed a new submariner with a 42mm case and either 21mm or 22mm lugs.


Wouldn't that make it awfully close to a Sea Dweller though?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> It should be able to pop _on_ in the first place, and I don't know if ceramic has enough "give" to work like that. My guess is that it would rather crack instead.


It won't be different from the Daytona's ceramic bezel


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I demand a dedicated stenographer for SoOoO


Better yet, you hire a secretary if you don't already have one. 
Take your pick


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I would rather say a 41mm since the SD is at 43mm, a 42mm Sub would be too close for comfort


#NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Why would you want to pop it off?


To install a blue ceramic bezel insert obviously.

Too soon?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> left = 7.5" +
> *right 8" +*


Was it like that before or after @mui.richard 's pics?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think that a ceramic ExpII bezel would rotate for that exact reason. But I also think it would be unnecessarily exposed to damage if it's supposed to fill the role of Rolex's all-terrain field watch. Of course I haven't heard anecdotes about the Daytona's bezel breaking, but it's intended for a different role, too.


I don't know, call me old fashioned but I think the steel bezel on the Explorer II is it's biggest attraction. Yes it will scratch like any stainless steel but I've banged it so many times it would probably be cracked into a million pieces by now if it were cerachrome.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Wouldn't that make it awfully close to a Sea Dweller though?


My older 116600 SeaDweller is 40mm and same approximate size as the current Submariners but slightly thicker case and sapphire crystal for the 4K water resistance. That's why I thought if and when Rolex upgrades their Submariner watches, they might increase the case size to one similar to their 126600 SD43. I almost hate to speculate though since my previous predictions for Rolex changes have been 100% wrong.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm a sure a couple of you can afford to hire a personal assistant whose only job would be to read OoO and brief you on all the current topics and then *dictate* your responses.


There, FIFY


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know, call me old fashioned but I think the steel bezel on the Explorer II is it's biggest attraction. Yes it will scratch like any stainless steel but I've banged it so many times it would probably be cracked into a million pieces by now if it were cerachrome.


I'd prefer to have one in brushed stainless, too, instead of ceramic. It's supposed to be a dirty watch. I'd try to get the current model if it gets superseded by a ceramic version.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> It won't be different from the Daytona's ceramic bezel


Oh yeah, duh...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> It won't be different from the Daytona's ceramic bezel


This. And with a proper crystal press the cerachrome bezel won't crack. The give is in the Teflon crystal gasket. I've seen this done and the trick is to have everything lined up properly before applying pressure.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> left = 7.5" +
> right 8" +


Based on your wrist shots I thought your wrists would have been larger.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And I better call it a night.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> My older 116600 SeaDweller is 40mm and same approximate size as the current Submariners but slightly thicker case and sapphire crystal for the 4K water resistance. That's why I thought if and when Rolex upgrades their Submariner watches, they might increase the case size to one similar to their 126600 SD43. I almost hate to speculate though since my previous predictions for Rolex changes have been 100% wrong.


I think that idea came up earlier this year, and most of the counter argument against a bigger Sub was that they already have two larger Subs in the SD and Deepsea.

Omega made a fatter PO because there wasn't anything like a POSuperdeep, so it didn't creep into territory held by any other Omega diver. (there's the Ploprof, but wtf is that anyway)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd prefer to have one in brushed stainless, too, instead of ceramic. It's supposed to be a dirty watch. I'd try to get the current model if it gets superseded by a ceramic version.


My thoughts lately too.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> There, FIFY


I was actually referring to the assistant doing the typing, so the dictation was implied


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Based on your wrist shots I thought your wrists would have been larger.


Hard to measure, left might be 7.75"

Plus I have a "weird" indentation on the left wrist just where my watch sits (not present on the right wrist).

I am happy that my wrists are not larger, most NATO straps (270mm) are too short to properly fold back the tail. I always try to buy 290mm NATO's.

It also restricts what leather straps I can buy, the standard lengths are too short (always have to go XL on Panatime).


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wait a hot second. How did I miss this for 2 days ... We broke OoO huh..

bro 50,OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know, call me old fashioned but I think the steel bezel on the Explorer II is it's biggest attraction. Yes it will scratch like any stainless steel but I've banged it so many times it would probably be cracked into a million pieces by now if it were cerachrome.


I agree with you, and since Rolex must be one of our lurking "guests", let's make things clear and avoid future conflicts: "we don't want a ceramic ExpII"


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Better yet, you hire a secretary if you don't already have one.
> Take your pick


LOTSA LEGS :-!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I think that idea came up earlier this year, and most of the counter argument against a bigger Sub was that they already have two larger Subs in the SD and Deepsea.
> 
> Omega made a fatter PO because there wasn't anything like a POSuperdeep, so it didn't creep into territory held by any other Omega diver. (there's the Ploprof, but wtf is that anyway)


On the other hand if you think about it, the DSSD is very thick whereas the SD43 is not nearly as thick as the DSSD since it is not rated to the bottom of the Mariana Trench, and the Submariner does not have the same depth rating as the SD43. So I can see a Submariner with a larger diameter case but maybe no thicker than current 40mm ones. Again, if you go my anything with which I speculate, you're guaranteed to be on the wrong side.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats! You are now the first poster on SoOoO and therefore the founding member. Way to go!
> 
> For the record :
> View attachment 15157741
> View attachment 15157743


Those are some bosses right there

bro 50,OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Was thinking the same things. Absolutely beautiful but seems almost too perfect. I need to see a no make up shot of her.


Whatever floats your boat...

For my part, I need to see a no-clothes shot of her.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enough girl talk. I have my own incoming. The nice postman just dropped off my wife & my new toy!
> 
> View attachment 15162887
> 
> ...


Good one mate... |> Now show us the experiment pics..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So Krish we know the pandemic has been good to you - and hope it stays that way!


Not in every aspect mate.. But at least some good came out of the pandemic..


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Why would you want to pop it off?


Change the color maybe. If I had a sub I would have a few different bezel inserts for it. Just kinda me being me.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> To install a blue ceramic bezel insert obviously.
> 
> Too soon?


rajer ..i mean roger


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> And just caught up to my post this morning and still about 300 behind!
> 
> WtF...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good luck mate..|>

I have no idea how many i have to catch up today morning....Maybe will keep it to the weekend.....b-)b-)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> No requirement in SoOoO to read every posts. It's a more relaxed version.


Hrrumph. Is there no end to these ever-declining standards?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My older 116600 SeaDweller is 40mm and same approximate size as the current Submariners but slightly thicker case and sapphire crystal for the 4K water resistance. That's why I thought if and when Rolex upgrades their Submariner watches, they might increase the case size to one similar to their 126600 SD43. I almost hate to speculate though since my previous predictions for Rolex changes have been 100% wrong.


negative predictions are good


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Same girl?


Think so but all these android Stepford wives look the same to me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> We like you here PF.
> Some of us actually value learning something...
> 
> #OoOUniversity
> ...


PF = Professor Forte


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Or at least masks and social distancing when throwing rocks and such.


All the more-considerate protesters wipe down the rocks before throwing them.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

01000010 01010100 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110011 01101001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01100101 01101000 00111111


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Wait a hot second. How did I miss this for 2 days ... We broke OoO huh..
> 
> bro 50,OoO


Welcome back Bro Del...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> Those are some bosses right there
> 
> bro 50,OoO


So you found the new SoOoO. Welcome back.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I agree with you, and since Rolex must be one of our lurking "guests", let's make things clear and avoid future conflicts: "we don't want a ceramic ExpII"


But we_ do_ want a Smurf with a smaller case and thinner lugs.

While you're at it, we also want a DJ41 with this dial:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Change the color maybe. If I had a sub I would have a few different bezel inserts for it. Just kinda me being me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Noooo. You do that for a beater Seiko, not for a Rolex with ceramic bezel. If you were to break a Rolex ceramic bezel, it would be difficult to source a new one as well as expensive. Furthermore you might actually have to send your watch to a RSC for them to replace. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My name is Dick Long Long.


In my neighbourhood, there is this grad student named "Long Wang" that has made a name for himself as a tutor. My son, being fairly smart, did some tutoring as well. I told him that he should market himself as "Longer Wang".


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> negative predictions are good


My Rolex predictions aren't negative, just wrong. If you want to think about what Rolex might do, see what I predict and go with opposite.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another touched-up pic...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I used to work with a Swedish-Vietnamese dude names Hung...

In one of our business meetings another associate answered a question with the preface..." Well, Hung...."


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Noooo. You do that for a beater Seiko, not for a Rolex with ceramic bezel. If you were to break a Rolex ceramic bezel, it would be difficult to source a new one as well as expensive. Furthermore you might actually have to send your watch to a RSC for them to replace. Not worth the hassle.


Hence one of the reasons I don't have a sub. Lol. I really do like the ND sub a lot but need to see more of the new ones on straps. The 20mm oyster bracelet is just disappointing feeling to me. Not substantial enough for my taste.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hrrumph. Is there no end to these ever-declining standards?


lol well if it helps you, I am reading them all so there's that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But we_ do_ want a Smurf with a smaller case and thinner lugs.
> 
> While you're at it, we also want a DJ41 with this dial:
> 
> View attachment 15164295


Maybe Rolex will make only one example of that DJ41 since I suspect you'd be the only one who would want one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All the more-considerate protesters wipe down the rocks before throwing them.


I want to give a public shout out to Target and Autozone for their donations.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> 01000010 01010100 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110011 01101001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01100101 01101000 00111111


Binary encoding? been a while since I read such


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Hence one of the reasons I don't have a sub. Lol. I really do like the ND sub a lot but need to see more of the new ones on straps. The 20mm oyster bracelet is just disappointing feeling to me. Not substantial enough for my taste.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So if you want a watch to screw up my advice is buy an Omega PO.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Did Bro 59 post any pics of those sexy Asian doctors yet?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Speaking of Dicks....

When I was with my previous firm based in VA Beach, we used to organize corporate golf tournaments in NC.

On conference call, my then (rather good looking) assistant stated that she would be going to Dick's Sports (chain store in VA) to purchase some golf stuff for the tourney...

Non-native English speaking associate in NC: "We've got big dicks in Greensboro, too...."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> lol well if it helps you, I am reading them all so there's that.


I too am trying to read all posts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My Rolex predictions aren't negative, just wrong. If you want to think about what Rolex might do, see what I predict and go with opposite.


think negative as in camera film


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Did Bro 59 post any pics of those sexy Asian doctors yet?


Nope


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Beautiful....lugs only thing that strikes me as not sure


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Speaking of Dicks....

When I was with my previous firm based in VA Beach, we used to organize corporate golf tournaments in NC.

On conference call, my then (rather good looking) assistant stated that she would be going to Dick's Sports (chain store in VA) to purchase some golf stuff for the tourney...

Non-native English speaking associate in NC: "We've got big dicks in Greensboro, too...."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I want to give a public shout out to Target and Autozone for their donations.


I now have a 6-month supply of oil filters and windshield wipers.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I used to work with a Swedish-Vietnamese dude names Hung...
> 
> In one of our business meetings another associate answered a question with the preface..." Well, Hung...."


I work with a Vietnamese guy named Steve. Of course every one of them have the same last name Nguyen. We nicknamed him Steve Nugent.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Did Bro 59 post any pics of those sexy Asian doctors yet?


Hey, that's my gastroenterologist!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Speaking of Dicks....
> 
> When I was with my previous firm based in VA Beach, we used to organize corporate golf tournaments in NC.
> 
> ...


When did the assistant become Mrs. Jorgenl?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Binary encoding? been a while since I read such


Well, start decoding, it was specifically addressed to you BT (you can use an online decoder if you're feeling lazy)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, start decoding, it was specifically addressed to you BT (you can use an online decoder if you're feeling lazy)


I did. Good message.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When did the assistant become Mrs. Jorgenl?


Never did (and that is a good thing).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I now have a 6-month supply of oil filters and windshield wipers.


Fast learner...Did you receive as a donation?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I now have a 6-month supply of oil filters and windshield wipers.


Fast learner...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, start decoding, it was specifically addressed to you BT (you can use an online decoder if you're feeling lazy)


Thx... there was a time I could do such in my head... oh well


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mrs BT's hair do looks great... she used the opportunity to go to a mixed color that allows for gray intermixed with lighter..


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Good Night Gentlemen


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

]15164413[/ATTACH]
Heading to Minnesota


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> 01000010 01010100 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110011 01101001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01100101 01101000 00111111


01001100 01001111 01001100 00101100 01001000 01100001 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01110010 01111001 00101100 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01001001 00111111


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It's not as good of a piano, but you're right, it's still usable as furniture.
> 
> A college friend was working at the piano store, and I walked in one day just to shoot the breeze. They had a grand piano in the showroom, and I started walking up to plink on it.
> 
> He goes, "Wait wait wait, DON'T TOUCH IT yet. Watch this." And he walked over to one of the baby grands, played a three-octave major chord, and said, "Okay, remember that sound, right? Now listen to this..." And he played the same chord on the ten-foot grand. It sounded _amazing._ He pointed to it and said, _"THAT_ is why they make a grand piano."


Yeah, there's a lot to listen for and a lot to feel. There are lot of what the Keyboard Magazine writers used to call piano-shaped objects out there.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Everyone can and should protest when there is Injustice, but destroying people's businesses, burning them down, and filling shopping carts with TVs and electronics is not protesting, it is vandalism, arson, and theft. I'm even ok with some graffiti if it's in the context of the protest but the rest, no. My 2 cents.


110% right IMO.

Well said...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Our agency sent out a survey late last week to ask 1. how much work can we easily do remotely, and 2. how comfortable we are about coming back to the office. We'll have a virtual "town hall" meeting tomorrow to discuss the results.
> 
> I'm gonna keep wearing a mask until enough people (including myself) are vaccinated - _especially_ on the train.


 I've been working on countless versions of phased reopening plans. It's getting tiresome as the goals and requirements change every day.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does this look more real? Thinking maybe not...
> 
> View attachment 15163899


Definitely pretty, and her face and features are in perfect proportions.

Maybe the eyebrows were throwing me off?

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> When people carry placards and make a lot of speeches it's called a protest. When people break stuff, rob stores and hurt other people, it's called a riot. Protest is in line with our constitutional rights; rioting is not.


Of course you are right, and that's what I meant to convey.
I'll edit my post with the correction...
Thanks.

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Of course you are right, and that's what I meant to convey.
> I'll edit my post with the correction...
> Thanks.
> 
> SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


What correction? Basically I was agreeing with what you had to say.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That makes sense. Almost seems more courteous and would waste less time. I can't imagine a live interview where the first minute is a disaster and then all parties have to cringe through the next 20 minutes just to fulfill the "do an interview" task.
> 
> I was also about to ask, "Does it put someone at a disadvantage if they're too socially awkward to make a good first impression?" but then realized, hang on, it's a _recorded_ answer, right? Basically a take-home exam? So of course it should be a properly planned response.
> 
> In the music world, a lot of groups start with taped auditions. It's sometimes unfair to the audition board who have to listen to _every single tape_ that comes in and 98% of them might be "I just want some feedback" and have no legitimate shot at landing the gig. But it also doesn't waste as much time as having them all sit through a longer, live audition. You can tell in about ten seconds whether someone might play well enough to hang with the pro group.


 I can't count how many times as an employer I wanted to end an interview quickly. Some candidates couldn't give a satisfactory answer if you laid it all out for them and just asked them to repeat it back. I actually do that sometimes when I get an especially thick-headed candidate, just to see if they could recognize what the right answer might include.

I've also too often had to appease HR by interviewing unqualified people because some clown scheduled an interview without vetting them. Usually they have some bogus excuse, like "so-and-so said you would really want to talk to this guy". I don't like talking to anybody, why would I like talking to a guy who doesn't have the education or experience for a senior technical position?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > Mission accomplished!
> ...


Just in case there is still any doubt...

(Check out the hat BT)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15164411
> View attachment 15164415
> ]15164413[/ATTACH]
> Heading to Minnesota


That's a very good survival kit you have there.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Great so the prices will spike again. Looks like I'll have to wait until it's been discontinued for 10 years and then pick one up.


Here's my prediction:

In 10 years time there will likely be more Hulks on the market than were ever made.

Most of them will be advertised as using genuine OEM parts...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Already done, and you were all so focused on the red hand you didn't notice the ceramic bezel ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15164023


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> LOL


I lol at your lol.

I wasn't trying to be funny...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Was thinking the same things. Absolutely beautiful but seems almost too perfect. I need to see a no make up shot of her.


A girl who is naturally that pretty, needs no further enhancement.
Natural beauty is incredibly attractive.

Then again, there's something to be said for a talented baker as well...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Funny I made a comment about the latest Ming watch that is over 4000 bucks for a reworked 7001 peseux and a boring dial and all I got was grief. Got to love the Ho Dinkeroo what a bunch of clowns . I said it was overpriced for a 150 bucks movement and man the pitchfork came out ... they even said stick to WUS or ABTW .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's a very good survival kit you have there.


Mrs BT procured the same today..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's a very good survival kit you have there.


Mrs BT procured the same today..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I lol at your lol.
> 
> I wasn't trying to be funny...
> 
> SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


I know... if you aren't real familiar with USA, protests often lead to riots often lead to looting. Just normal stuff.


----------



## collector210 (Feb 14, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15164411
> View attachment 15164415
> ]15164413[/ATTACH]
> Heading to Minnesota


I was going to say better keep your hands up when you get there, but now I don't know which is safer, hands up or hands in your pockets because of the watch on your wrist.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> A girl who is naturally that pretty, needs no further enhancement.
> Natural beauty is incredibly attractive.
> 
> Then again, there's something to be said for a talented baker as well...
> ...


For some reason she weirds me out


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

collector210 said:


> I was going to say better keep your hands up when you get there, but now I don't know which is safer, hands up or hands in your pockets because of the watch on your wrist.


I would wear my Timex.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I would wear my Timex.


Quite like this but then there is that


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Funny I made a comment about the latest Ming watch that is over 4000 bucks for a reworked 7001 peseux and a boring dial and all I got was grief. Got to love the Ho Dinkeroo what a bunch of clowns . I said it was overpriced for a 150 bucks movement and man the pitchfork came out ... they even said stick to WUS or ABTW .


I definitely like like their watches, but that's way too much money. And you're right about the Ho crowd. It's like everything they publish has to be worshiped in someway. God forbid you ever disagree with anyone.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Not sure if you guys have seen this yet but damn...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I definitely like like their watches, but that's way too much money. And you're right about the Ho crowd. It's like everything they publish has to be worshiped in someway. God forbid you ever disagree with anyone.


I simply opined but clearly it wasn't welcomed









Where some people see clean lines I see BORING


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Or Damasko

Funniest news clip.. Woman about Mrs BT age wearing a mask(good timing) walking slow bent over heading into target to loot. Great country!! 

Funniest news clip today


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Here's my prediction:
> 
> In 10 years time there will likely be more Hulks on the market than were ever made.
> 
> ...


Box and papers and a trip to RSC will be necessary I guess.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I won!


Skillz!!!

I found a T-Shirt for you...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I know... if you aren't real familiar with USA, protests often lead to riots often lead to looting. Just normal stuff.


The destruction of someone's property and looting just makes my blood boil. Shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15164411
> 
> Heading to Minnesota


Good, sturdy hydrogen peroxide-proof watch ya got there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I would wear my Timex.


Wear a G-Shock.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't count how many times as an employer I wanted to end an interview quickly. Some candidates couldn't give a satisfactory answer if you laid it all out for them and just asked them to repeat it back. I actually do that sometimes when I get an especially thick-headed candidate, just to see if they could recognize what the right answer might include.
> 
> I've also too often had to appease HR by interviewing unqualified people because some clown scheduled an interview without vetting them. Usually they have some bogus excuse, like "so-and-so said you would really want to talk to this guy". I don't like talking to anybody, why would I like talking to a guy who doesn't have the education or experience for a *senior technical position?*


I was afraid that I was one of those schlubs you interviewed in your second paragraph, but nope, I've not been interviewed for a senior position.

(yet)
#growthmindset


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Skillz!!!
> 
> I found a T-Shirt for you...
> 
> View attachment 15164747


brings tears to my eyes


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> The destruction of someone's property and looting just makes my blood boil. Shouldn't be tolerated.


Right there w you, bunch of thugs .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Wear a G-Shock.


wonder where mine is these days


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I simply opined but clearly it wasn't welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm unfamiliar with that watch but don't see a single aspect of it I like, not even the QD strap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The destruction of someone's property and looting just makes my blood boil. Shouldn't be tolerated.


WHAT? you would deny them their rights to stuff?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Not sure if you guys have seen this yet but damn...


Wooowwwww.

JLC page:
https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/us...ter-grande-tradition-grande-complication.html


> The new Master Grande Tradition Grande Complication embodies Jaeger‑LeCoultre's mastery of astronomical complications in its celestial vault complication. In order to depicts a stunning sky-chart of the Northern Hemisphere night sky as seen from the 46th parallel - the latitude of Jaeger‑LeCoultre's home, Jaeger‑LeCoultre talented watchmakers have invented a complex mechanism based on the sidereal day. Slightly shorter than a solar day (on which we base civil timekeeping), *a sidereal day is based on Earth's rotation measured relative to the 'fixed' stars, which takes precisely 23 h, 56 min and 4.1 seconds.* The sidereal day is used by astronomers to follow the apparent movement of the stars across the night sky.
> 
> Ensuring the utmost precision of the watch, *the Orbital Flying Tourbillon makes a complete, anti-clockwise circuit of the dial in one sidereal day.*


What I want to know is if they'll modify the visible star map depending on the buyer's latitude.

Video (kinda sucks, tbh, but at least you can hear the sonnerie)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Wear a G-Shock.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Welcome back Bro Del...


In the planning phases of kitchen remodel and on call this week . Good times!

bro 50,OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I'm unfamiliar with that watch but don't see a single aspect of it I like, not even the QD strap.


They made a blue version a couple years ago. That's attractive and the price was like half of this. Still though, expensive for what you get. But the Ho crowd will say it's genius.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> No requirement in SoOoO to read every posts. It's a more relaxed version.


Now you tell me!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Speaking of Dicks....
> 
> When I was with my previous firm based in VA Beach, we used to organize corporate golf tournaments in NC.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh, the good old days of casual office sexism....

One of my med school preceptors told me that when she was in med school HER preceptor made her take her shirt off he could demonstrate a breast exam on her in front of her classmates...like, WOW.

And she later dated that guy!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, that's my gastroenterologist!


I'd rather her be my urologist, I'd be getting hernia checks daily


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The scene yesterday outside the Vancouver Law Courts. Extradition hearing of Meng Wanzhou.

Extradite her a$$!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Better yet, you hire a secretary if you don't already have one.
> Take your pick


I'd pick the bottom one. Its all about attitude!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> They aren't needed. That's what that little blue button is for.


Doesn't the blue [return] button just return you to the original post?

Once you have lost your place in the thread, finding the last position you have read up to can be tricky in a fast moving thread unless you have noted the post number, or can go back to your own last post...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Everything OK, but I need a break from time to time since the SoOoO started; it's hard to keep up with the new pace


Good to hear PF.

I guess Del's involvement is not necessary then.

Although if you want to schedule an extra colonoscopy - just in case...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> I always like those "what watch should I buy" threads. I always recommend Rolex no matter what, just to be a troll! HAHAHA
> 
> Except that DJ vs RO thread. I love the RO too much.


A real troll would always recommend Hublot...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I like it more than I thought I would.


@Panerol Forte
Should put this in a thread with a poll vs the original version.
I'm thinking this would win...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Doesn't the blue [return] button just return you to the original post?
> 
> Once you have lost your place in the thread, finding the last position you have read up to can be tricky in a fast moving thread unless you have noted the post number, or can go back to your own last post...


No. On desktop the blue button beside the thread title takes you the first unread post by you in the thread.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I'm unfamiliar with that watch but don't see a single aspect of it I like, not even the QD strap.


It is thin I suppose but four grand ..a big fat giant NO thank you . I did like the original blue dial turbo mentioned and I think they did get some award like petite aiguille something but to still a no.

As usual vote w you wallet kind of like the 5k doxa
Made of plastic big fat NO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember seeing a small collage of popular large-breasted models except that each was cropped to show just their face. Hoo boy... "butterface" exemplified...


Once you find a formula that works - clone and repeat...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> For some reason she weirds me out


Which she?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Better yet, you hire a secretary if you don't already have one.
> Take your pick


I'll start with #1, and #2 can join in when the post count gets too high...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which she?


Last one of the three


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> WHAT? you would deny them their rights to stuff?


Who doesn't like free stuff?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> And I better call it a night.


What no picture?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So I was right the ac unit fan is busted ...looking for another one they are so tonight no ac reminds me of the good old days growing up w zero ac in 100 degree weather ...good times


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So I was right the ac unit fan is busted ...looking for another one they are so tonight no ac reminds me of the good old days growing up w zero ac in 100 degree weather ...good times


greta future


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Wait a hot second. How did I miss this for 2 days ... *Richard* broke OoO huh..
> 
> bro 50,OoO


FIFY...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So I was right the ac unit fan is busted ...looking for another one they are so tonight no ac reminds me of the good old days growing up w zero ac in 100 degree weather ...good times


greta future


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whatever floats your boat...
> 
> For my part, I need to see a no-clothes shot of her.


Go ahead...
As long as there's no transparency involved, we should be OK?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hrrumph. Is there no end to these ever-declining standards?


Next we will be encouraging reading ahead...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m all caught up! Started this morning - about 9 hours ago.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> It is thin I suppose but four grand ..a big fat giant NO thank you . I did like the original blue dial turbo mentioned and I think they did get some award like petite aiguille something but to still a no.
> 
> As usual vote w you wallet kind of like the 5k doxa
> Made of plastic big fat NO


I saw that one.

I am a big Doxa fanboy but 5K?

Fuggedaboutit


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> 01000010 01010100 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110011 01101001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01100101 01101000 00111111


I'm lazy...

https://www.rapidtables.com/convert/number/binary-to-ascii.html


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I'm lazy...
> 
> https://www.rapidtables.com/convert/number/binary-to-ascii.html


yeah we know


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I'm lazy...
> 
> https://www.rapidtables.com/convert/number/binary-to-ascii.html


yeah we know


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> In my neighbourhood, there is this grad student named "Long Wang" that has made a name for himself as a tutor. My son, being fairly smart, did some tutoring as well. I told him that he should market himself as "Longer Wang".


Are you sure he made his name as a Tutor?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Did Bro 59 post any pics of those sexy Asian doctors yet?


Send her over, I feel sick...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, that's my gastroenterologist!


Mine looked nothing like that!
I'm guessing you get checked out regularly...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, start decoding, it was specifically addressed to you BT (you can use an online decoder if you're feeling lazy)


#neverreadahead...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

medic1 said:


> 01001100 01001111 01001100 00101100 01001000 01100001 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01110010 01111001 00101100 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01001001 00111111


01010111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01010000 01000110 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 00100000 00100010 01000011 01110101 01110010 01101001 01101111 01110011 01101001 01110100 01111001 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101100 01101100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110100 00100010 00101110 00101110 00101110


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> What correction? Basically I was agreeing with what you had to say.


The word "protest" was poorly placed and confused the message...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I assume you play the piano?


No, but I sometimes play with my little flute


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> It is thin I suppose but four grand ..a big fat giant NO thank you . I did like the original blue dial turbo mentioned and I think they did get some award like petite aiguille something but to still a no.
> 
> As usual vote w you wallet kind of like the 5k doxa
> Made of plastic big fat NO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> 01000010 01010100 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110011 01101001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01100101 01101000 00111111


01010100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01000010 01010100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101110 00101100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100001 01101110 01100100 01101111 01101101 00100000 01001010 01101111 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01100101 01110010 01101110 01100101 01110100 00100000


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You read FAST...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Funny, my wife says that I am fast in other things too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I actually chuckled out loud...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I am glad you enjoyed these little chuckle nuggets


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> 400 posts overnight to review but finally caught up. Good thing I'm now retired.


Well, you worked hard and now enjoy your retirement


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Just wait 'till she gets loose...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Which part of tied up did you miss?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> 01010100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01000010 01010100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101110 00101100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100001 01101110 01100100 01101111 01101101 00100000 01001010 01101111 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01100101 01110010 01101110 01100101 01110100 00100000


thx


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't count how many times as an employer I wanted to end an interview quickly. Some candidates couldn't give a satisfactory answer if you laid it all out for them and just asked them to repeat it back. I actually do that sometimes when I get an especially thick-headed candidate, just to see if they could recognize what the right answer might include.
> 
> I've also too often had to appease HR by interviewing unqualified people because some clown scheduled an interview without vetting them. Usually they have some bogus excuse, like "so-and-so said you would really want to talk to this guy". I don't like talking to anybody, why would I like talking to a guy who doesn't have the education or experience for a senior technical position?


I've terminated interviews early if there is clearly no alignment, both as an interviewer and an interviewee.

I see no problem with it, and it saves us both a lot of wasted time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> @Black5 I don't know about you but I really don't think a red GMT hand works.


It's like red lipstick....

Wait. Let me search for a gremlin picture with the red lipstick for you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Cool!
> Now you 2 can have an ice cream off...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I also blame Masterchef. That ice cream maker features so prominently in every episode that my wife wants to have another go at making it. We have the basic one where you need to chill the bowl first and that was a bit of hit and miss. Hopefully this should do a better job.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hertz filing for bankruptcy....crap I am renting from them on Sunday ....wonder what it will mean...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Hertz filing for bankruptcy....crap I am renting from them on Sunday ....wonder what it will mean...


yeah that was last week...Carl sold his shares pennies on the dollar...do like I did after 40 years , I reserved a backup at Avis. don't forget hertz owns dollar and thrifty too

Also as you know, flights are not dependable..reroutings occur.. I cancelled one for sept when AA changed it..
first flight up, I broke into 2 separate round trips so they couldn't change routing. Doesn't mean they won't cancel though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Last one of the three


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I know... if you aren't real familiar with USA, protests often lead to riots often lead to looting. *Just normal stuff*.


The behaviour of people in other cultures is fascinating sometimes.
You are right, and this pattern has occurred before in the US, but luckily we don't see it much here. (Some isolated cases I think...)
Might be *normal*, but doesn't make it good, or even effective, in terms of generating support and getting their message across.
Makes you wonder if the protest is actually the attraction, or the looting is the primary reason some of those people are there...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't like it.
> It's not representative of the candidate, unless they are auditioning for an improv acting role.
> 
> Also not a fan of resume parsing and key word analysis.
> ...


I see you are old school. I agree with you but this is the present day and such tools are available for recruiting.

It is easier in WA. They will advertise job but give it to a mate. Some times or rather, most of the time, someone incompetent gets the job.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> The behaviour of people in other cultures is fascinating sometimes.
> You are right, and this pattern has occurred before in the US, but luckily we don't see it much here. (Some isolated cases I think...)
> Might be *normal*, but doesn't make it good, or even effective, in terms of generating support and getting their message across.
> Makes you wonder if the protest is actually the attraction, or the looting is the primary reason some of those people are there...


well it is for some... sad to see the 6 story low income housing residence burn down


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> So I was right the ac unit fan is busted ...looking for another one they are so tonight no ac reminds me of the good old days growing up w zero ac in 100 degree weather ...good times


I believe Mrs. BT waved a large fan at BT during hot days...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Guys
> Guys
> Guys
> 
> ...


It is not polite to jump the queue


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> The behaviour of people in other cultures is fascinating sometimes.
> You are right, and this pattern has occurred before in the US, but luckily we don't see it much here. (Some isolated cases I think...)
> Might be *normal*, but doesn't make it good, or even effective, in terms of generating support and getting their message across.
> Makes you wonder if the protest is actually the attraction, or the looting is the primary reason some of those people are there...


well it is for some... sad to see the 6 story low income housing residence burn down


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> As I should have by now.
> 
> I feel compelled to catch up...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


How's my turn


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe Mrs. BT waved a large fan at BT during hot days...


She's always been hot...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> The word "protest" was poorly placed and confused the message...
> 
> SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


Where's Noob when you need him? Oh, right...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, but I sometimes play with my little flute


Brother Gun, is that you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> 01000010 01010100 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110011 01101001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01100101 01101000 00111111


Good grief. Binary.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> In my neighbourhood, there is this grad student named "Long Wang" that has made a name for himself as a tutor. My son, being fairly smart, did some tutoring as well. I told him that he should market himself as "Longer Wang".


Someone called Wank Long Long is at the door asking for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> 01010100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01000010 01010100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101110 00101100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100001 01101110 01100100 01101111 01101101 00100000 01001010 01101111 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01100101 01110010 01101110 01100101 01110100 00100000


Attention, ladies and gentlemen. The Geek Conference will start in ten minutes. Please take your seats.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Hertz filing for bankruptcy....crap I am renting from them on Sunday ....wonder what it will mean...


It means you'll be asking where the Avis counter is. Jk.

You'll be fine. Hertz will remain in operation during bankruptcy; they just get to renegotiate all their liabilities in the meantime.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> yeah that was last week...*Carl sold his shares pennies on the dollar.*..do like I did after 40 years , I reserved a backup at Avis. don't forget hertz owns dollar and thrifty too
> 
> Also as you know, flights are not dependable..reroutings occur.. I cancelled one for sept when AA changed it..
> first flight up, I broke into 2 separate round trips so they couldn't change routing. Doesn't mean they won't cancel though.


I heard he took a $1.5 billion hickey...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Hertz filing for bankruptcy....crap I am renting from them on Sunday ....wonder what it will mean...


You won't have to return the car?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Hertz filing for bankruptcy....crap I am renting from them on Sunday ....wonder what it will mean...


 Nothing, I expect, unless you loaned them money or leased them real estate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Nothing, I expect, unless you loaned them money or leased them real estate.


Or worse, held their stock...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It means you'll be asking where the Avis counter is. Jk.
> 
> You'll be fine. Hertz will remain in operation during bankruptcy; they just get to renegotiate all their liabilities in the meantime.


The usual will remain in operation but considering their biggest asset is a bunch of cars that they plan to sell...just sayin


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I see the white gold speed poster got a reset. I've sworn off mud wrestling with trolls, but I appreciate the comeuppance nonetheless.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Go ahead...
> As long as there's no transparency involved, we should be OK?


I'm all for transparency.









Yeah, I used this one before but what the heck...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I see the white gold speed poster got a reset. I've sworn off mud wrestling with trolls, but I appreciate the comeuppance nonetheless.


which


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> The usual will remain in operation but considering their biggest asset is a bunch of cars that they plan to sell...just sayin


Hey, I need something to replace the Blue Beast...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> The usual will remain in operation but considering their biggest asset is a bunch of cars that they plan to sell...just sayin


 I think I read elsewhere that rental car companies are selling off vehicles as fast as they can.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I think I read elsewhere that rental car companies are selling off vehicles as fast as they can.


yes Hertz plan but at same time as vehicle manufacturers will try to give you one just to keep rolling.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> By the time you see this post translucent 5, I would have gone to bed.


Would that be "trans5" for short?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> For some reason she weirds me out


Which one?

Hilde?

She looks kind of _normal_ here, although _normal_ is a relative concept when discussing Hilde...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is the Son of Opinion on Omega and it is now run by new management
> 
> We decided that the steel Daytona is no more superior than any of the others.


How the hell has this thread done 700 posts in about 12 hours???

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> 01000010 01010100 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110011 01101001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01100101 01101000 00111111


Not just bro BT...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> or the looting is the primary reason some of those people are there...


Bingo.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How the hell has this thread done 700 posts in about 12 hours???
> 
> Brother of OoO


no help from you


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Rim Reaper?


Hahahahahahaha what an awesome pornstar name

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Wait a hot second. How did I miss this for 2 days ... We broke OoO huh..
> 
> bro 50,OoO


And thanks to Brad we built it back up in no time


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Have you been to some of the gouges in the top end? Definitely worth the trip mate.


Nope. Always wanted to go but every time I price it I look at the cost and then say I'll just go somewhere I need my passport

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> So I should get Mrs. B5 to put a kitschy inscription on the back of mine, before I give it away to one of my kids random love interests, to drive up the price...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hello B5. You're a stupid head

Good enough?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Take a few days extra to drive around the coast way, so you can make a few stops along the way and make the most of it.
> 
> I used to regularly make a pre-dawn run with a group of others to hit the GOR at first light before the traffic built up.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a road you can do both. Problem with a windy road in the morning is cyclists.

Back in my young and stupid days in the Wrx we did night drives. Shortly after I found circuit racing I never found the urge to do stupid things like that on the road

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> An orange GT3RS is a different thing altogether, as its a colour that screams Fck Yu to other drivers, but it still wouldn't be my first choice of colour...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I was actually having a similar discussion with someone about how I'm not a lambo guy. I like them but I'd probably get a bunch of Porsche's in different colors before I got a lambo

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congrats! now, you have 2 choices, either you start searching on the net for recipies and start experimenting on your own, and have Mrs. Dog making fun of you and your ice cream, or I can PM you my special recipy for the perfect gelato that will blow her mind and senses away, making her thank the Lord that she married you


Can I get said recipe PF? Don't have a machine but am willing to experiment the hand way

There's a 'twss joke in there

Brother of OoO


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I have no idea who this is, but she looks Canadian...
> 
> View attachment 15163783
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


>


I'm gonna need to borrow this

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> What about the Ω card...


I'm going to have to use this for my next jail visit

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Expect to. May not be a long term contract, but in the current environment I'll take what I can get...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good luck Bro. Contracts can lead to other contracts!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Not sure if you guys have seen this yet but damn...


What a beast.
More here:
https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/au/en/chronicles/new-master-grande-tradition-grande-complication.html

"Jaeger‑LeCoultre talented watchmakers have invented a complex mechanism based on the sidereal day."


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think this is the new normal. We've gotten use to video conferencing and tele-working that I dread the thought of being stuck in an office again.


Same here. I like being able to wear my running gear to work then just put on shoes and go for a run when I'm done with work

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think Cuisineart are from America.


They're an American brand. Not sure where it's made but Pretty sure their stuff is good quality too. I've had a couple of their things and am pretty happy with it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Quite like this but then there is that


That looks like a fun watch.

I like the very practical circular view in the hour hand to not obscure the 24h numbers, but strange they didn't echo this in the minute hand to the same effect...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps you can introduce yourself as...
> 
> "The name is Long, Dick Long."


I always call myself Little, Richard Little

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


>


Jenna is a great place to bookmark my OoO place

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> I simply opined but clearly it wasn't welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go further and say that i don't like the dial and hands at all, and those curved bracelet ends are going to be difficult, if not impossible to replace without going OEM...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Wait a hot second. How did I miss this for 2 days ... We broke OoO huh..
> 
> bro 50,OoO





delco714 said:


> Wait a hot second. How did I miss this for 2 days ... We broke OoO huh..
> 
> bro 50,OoO


Yo, you still bro 50k? Now you're bro 1644.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Box and papers and a trip to RSC will be necessary I guess.


Every time. It's the safest way...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> brings tears to my eyes


Whoops!









Yup, here's your problem. Someone set this thing to 'evil


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> wonder where mine is these days


Probably buried in a field somewhere developing patina...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Wooowwwww.
> 
> JLC page:
> https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/us...ter-grande-tradition-grande-complication.html
> ...


#neverreadahead

Valid question, although I suspect most buyers will not care...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15164411
> View attachment 15164415
> ]15164413[/ATTACH]
> Heading to Minnesota


Say hi to toothy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Funny I made a comment about the latest Ming watch that is over 4000 bucks for a reworked 7001 peseux and a boring dial and all I got was grief. Got to love the Ho Dinkeroo what a bunch of clowns . I said it was overpriced for a 150 bucks movement and man the pitchfork came out ... they even said stick to WUS or ABTW .


If you still haven't figured out by now that Hodickee is about the money and not horology, can't help you there brother.

Next we'll be seeing $1k Alpinists...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How the hell has this thread done 700 posts in about 12 hours???
> 
> Brother of OoO


Lots of Omega enthusiasts here


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Ahhhhhh, the good old days of casual office sexism....
> 
> One of my med school preceptors told me that when she was in med school HER preceptor made her take her shirt off he could demonstrate a breast exam on her in front of her classmates...like, WOW.
> 
> And she later dated that guy!


Reminds me of T-shirts and badges in the old days that had "Official Breast Tester" on them - or something like that...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> If you still haven't figured out by now that Hodickee is about the money and not horology, can't help you there brother.
> 
> Next we'll be seeing $1k Alpinists...


I figured the Ho out and it is a business and about the dollar and that's totally ok w me but the people posting comments don't seem to get it ...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> The scene yesterday outside the Vancouver Law Courts. Extradition hearing of Meng Wanzhou.
> 
> Extradite her a$$!


I saw that.... have they opened the courts, or was this a special occasion? Curious to hear whether this is news outside of Canada and China?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> No. On desktop the blue button beside the thread title takes you the first unread post by you in the thread.
> View attachment 15165111


Doesn't work properly for me as I read across multiple devices.

If I post, it skips to the page my last post is on...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Reminds of T-shirts and badges in the old days "Official Breast Tester" or something iike that...


B5 did you see my blue button post?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> FIFY...


Lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Reminds of T-shirts and badges in the old days "Official Breast Tester" or something iike that...


B5 did you see my blue button post?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Whoops!
> 
> View attachment 15165403
> 
> ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Last one of the three


Hilde?

Well, she is kind of extreme...









That's not _too_ transparent is it?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I figured the Ho out and it is a business and about the dollar and that's totally ok w me but the people posting comments don't seem to get it ...


I used to read it, but once they opened the shop I got it and bailed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Forget those android Instagram Stepford chicks; here's the real deal.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's like red lipstick....
> 
> Wait. Let me search for a gremlin picture with the red lipstick for you.


With this image in his head bro @Black5 will avoid anything red in the future.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's like red lipstick....
> 
> Wait. Let me search for a gremlin picture with the red lipstick for you.


Red lipstick works for me...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Black5 said:


> FIFY...


Broken dick. And here I am thinking I am off work

bro 50,OoO


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How the hell has this thread done 700 posts in about 12 hours???
> 
> Brother of OoO


I know, eh? And without you! ?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> no help from you


Lol, yup. I'd challenge him to step up, but that'll just make it harder to keep up.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Marendra said:


> I saw that.... have they opened the courts, or was this a special occasion? Curious to hear whether this is news outside of Canada and China?


I'm outside of Canada and China. I've never heard of it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm outside of Canada and China. I've never heard of it.


i have


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> *I see you are old school*. I agree with you but this is the present day and such tools are available for recruiting.
> 
> It is easier in WA. They will advertise job but give it to a mate. Some times or rather, most of the time, someone incompetent gets the job.


Not at all.

I'm a huge fan of technology as an enabler.

I just don't feel that the technology in this instance is being used in the most effective manner, to deliver the best outcomes, but instead is being used as a shortcut tool to enable recruiters to filter more roles and candidates through the mill without actually doing any real work aligning candidates with positions.

I've worked in the recruitment sector recently and seen this approach first hand.

The humans will all be replaced by AI soon anyway...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> well it is for some... sad to see the 6 story low income housing residence burn down


Their idiotic behaviour is hurting the wrong people, who probably deserve it the least...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> i have


I just looked it up. It's weird that there's virtually no coverage of it in US cable news. It involves the issue of extradition to the US of a high profile Chinese citizen. Maybe there's just no time with all the virus news or maybe the issue is just too complex and techie for the average viewer. Who knows?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I just looked it up. It's weird that there's virtually no coverage of it in US cable news. It involves the issue of extradition to the US of a high profile Chinese citizen. Maybe there's just no time with all the virus news or maybe the issue is just too complex and techie for the average viewer. Who knows?


i do


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I just looked it up. It's weird that there's virtually no coverage of it in US cable news. It involves the issue of extradition to the US of a high profile Chinese citizen. Maybe there's just no time with all the virus news or maybe the issue is just too complex and techie for the average viewer. Who knows?


i do


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, I need something to replace the Blue Beast...


I know Fords aren't your thing, but one of these might be worthwhile if they are going cheap...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hello B5. You're a stupid head
> 
> Good enough?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Except Mrs. B5 is a proficient swearer and much more eloquent with her choice of insults...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think this is the new normal. We've gotten use to video conferencing and tele-working that I dread the thought of being stuck in an office again.


For me, it will be worse than just returning more frequently to the office environment. I'll really be there show the management flag, but people aren't supposed to visit the offices of others anyway, so it will add a couple pointless hours of driving to do the same videoconferences from my office that I do at home. Plus, we're not supposed to use the coffee makers, refrigerators, microwaves, sinks, or water fountains. I need to bring with me anything plan I eat or drink during the course of the day, and it must require neither heating or cooling to store or prepare.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I know Fords aren't your thing, but one of these might be worthwhile if they are going cheap...
> 
> View attachment 15165539


I am gonna be honest I see BSF in a Porsche not a redneck mobile for a senior fresh out of high school no sir. I see BSF in an Aston in a classy ride see what i mean . That ford ain't classy it is just a beast and I certainly doubt Mrs BSF would dig it.
Apologies in advance to all Ford Mustang red neck owners (not you big Al , you good )


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I'll go further and say that i don't like the dial and hands at all, and those curved bracelet ends are going to be difficult, if not impossible to replace without going OEM...


 They seem to be going for an Apple Watch-type look. Some Ming watches have had interesting dials, but not that one IMO.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> For me, it will be worse than just returning more frequently to the office environment. I'll really be there show the management flag, but people aren't supposed to visit the offices of others anyway, so it will add a couple pointless hours of driving to do the same videoconferences from my office that I do at home. Plus, we're not supposed to use the coffee makers, refrigerators, microwaves, sinks, or water fountains. I need to bring with me anything plan I eat or drink during the course of the day, and it must require neither heating or cooling to store or prepare.


I was to go to this place soon and they require 7 days of quarantine before being allowed in , then the regular mask wearing + no kitchen use no fever checked 3 times a day yes sir three times no sneezing no coughing no eating no drinking no shaking no hugging no clustering no grouping no nothing


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I just looked it up. It's weird that there's virtually no coverage of it in US cable news. It involves the issue of extradition to the US of a high profile Chinese citizen. Maybe there's just no time with all the virus news or maybe the issue is just too complex and techie for the average viewer. Who knows?


 It got wide coverage when the arrest was made, but faded quickly. I think it's pretty important, but lacks the pure entertainment value most people seem to expect from the news these days.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah it's a road you can do both. *Problem with a windy road in the morning is cyclists*.
> 
> Back in my young and stupid days in the Wrx we did night drives. Shortly after I found circuit racing I never found the urge to do stupid things like that on the road
> 
> Brother of OoO


It's an extremely dangerous road for cyclists most of the time.
No bike lanes for most of it, very narrow in parts, lacking in overtaking zones, and a solid wall on one side and a cliff on the other for some of it.
Add to that a lot of buses, trucks and drivers who are tourists and have no idea, a cyclist is taking their life into their hands by being there.
I would certainly not recommend it except for organised events and they really should not be there at all otherwise...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good luck Bro. Contracts can lead to other contracts!
> 
> Brother of OoO


One can only hope...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I was actually having a similar discussion with someone about how I'm not a lambo guy. I like them but I'd probably get a bunch of Porsche's in different colors before I got a lambo
> 
> Brother of OoO


I'd get a Lambo...

But only after the Porsches and then the Ferrari's...

Even then, I'd probably go for a Countach
















Or something really quirky like a Jalpa








Or an Espada









So that people have no idea what I'm driving...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I was to go to this place soon and they require 7 days of quarantine before being allowed in , then the regular mask wearing + no kitchen use no fever checked 3 times a day yes sir three times no sneezing no coughing no eating no drinking no shaking no hugging no clustering no grouping no nothing


https://www.who.int/emergencies/dis...wers-hub/q-a-detail/q-a-on-covid-19-and-masks


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> B5 did you see my blue button post?


Yes I did.

Doesn't work properly for me as I browse across multiple devices...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Doesn't work properly for me as I browse across multiple devices...


I do too and it works no matter which device. Do you stay logged in on all devices?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Doesn't work properly for me as I browse across multiple devices...


I do too and it works no matter which device. Do you stay logged in on all devices?

I can use on mobile and then go back to desktop and it's updated.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Yo, you still bro 50k? Now you're bro 1644.


I'm still bro 50k!! Don't you dare lol

bro 50,OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> With this image in his head bro @Black5 will avoid anything red in the future.


Nope.
Lucky I have an antidote.
I'm still good with red...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> I am gonna be honest I see BSF in a Porsche not a redneck mobile for a senior fresh out of high school no sir. I see BSF in an Aston in a classy ride see what i mean . That ford ain't classy it is just a beast and I certainly doubt Mrs BSF would dig it.
> Apologies in advance to all Ford Mustang red neck owners (not you big Al , you good )


No doubt you are right.

Might be fun for a few days before flipping though.
If Hertz have Aston's in their fleet, that should definitely be the first stop...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I do too and it works no matter which device. Do you stay logged in on all devices?


Tapatalk kicks me out after a little bit of inactivity and I have to re-login every time, which means I lose my place...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

And only took me 7 hours to catch up...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

And only took me 7 hours to catch up...

View attachment 15165733


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> View attachment 15165375


Geez!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> View attachment 15165375


LOL! 

Luckily my wife doesn't use cosmetics and she still looks like a uni student.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> I saw that.... have they opened the courts, or was this a special occasion? Curious to hear whether this is news outside of Canada and China?


They haven't opened the courts for all hearings. Must have been a special occasion.

And it's right across the street from my office.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

delco714 said:


> I'm still bro 50k!! Don't you dare lol
> 
> bro 50,OoO


Haha haha, no worries.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> They haven't opened the courts for all hearings. Must have been a special occasion.
> 
> And it's right across the street from my office.


About 20 years ago, I worked in an office a couple blocks away. Walked by there most days.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

medic1 said:


> 01001100 01001111 01001100 00101100 01001000 01100001 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01110010 01111001 00101100 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01001001 00111111


01101100 01101111 01101100 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01110100 01110101 01110010 01101110 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100110 01101111 01111000 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01110000 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101110 01100100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110101 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15164411
> View attachment 15164415
> ]15164413[/ATTACH]
> Heading to Minnesota


Not going to ask you the purpose of your trip, but I see some bribery must be involved; do you plan to visit some Rolex ADs by any chance?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> 01101100 01101111 01101100 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01110100 01110101 01110010 01101110 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100110 01101111 01111000 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01110000 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101110 01100100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110101 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111


46 6f 78 20 74 72 61 70 3f 20 4f 72 20 67 65 65 6b 20 74 72 61 70 3f 20 49 73 20 74 68 69 73 20 77 68 61 74 20 77 65 20 61 72 65 20 67 6f 69 6e 67 20 74 6f 20 62 65 20 64 6f 69 6e 67 20 6e 6f 77 3f 20 49 66 20 73 6f 2c 20 49 20 73 75 67 67 65 73 74 20 77 65 20 75 70 20 74 68 65 20 61 6e 74 65 20 61 20 6c 69 74 74 6c 65 2e 2e 2e

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Here's my prediction:
> 
> In 10 years time there will likely be more Hulks on the market than were ever made.
> 
> ...


You bet!... now that we had a first hand experience with that matter, especially here, on a watch forum. I also wonder how many franken BLROs are in circulation too; the backup genius that came to the rescue did blatantly post pictures of a franken BLRO; he did make his point, and mine! Of course, these parts, even if genuine, were illegaly taken out of the Rolex parts stock since Rolex rules and restrictions for parts selling are very clear: one in, one out, period!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/submariner-owners-club-1088366-post51772707.html#post51772707


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Funny I made a comment about the latest Ming watch that is over 4000 bucks for a reworked 7001 peseux and a boring dial and all I got was grief. Got to love the Ho Dinkeroo what a bunch of clowns . I said it was overpriced for a 150 bucks movement and man the pitchfork came out ... they even said stick to WUS or ABTW .


Link?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Hertz filing for bankruptcy....crap I am renting from them on Sunday ....wonder what it will mean...


It means you get to keep the car; upgrade immediately!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You won't have to return the car?


#NRA


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I simply opined but clearly it wasn't welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the case and dial are interesting, but then I always check what's under the hood. Too much for a micro brand even with the Hodinkee effect.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Wear a G-Shock.


I'd wear something heavy and potentially lethal

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Can I get said recipe PF? Don't have a machine but am willing to experiment the hand way
> 
> There's a 'twss joke in there
> 
> Brother of OoO


You NEED the machine; get it, you'll thank me later


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> WHAT? you would deny them their rights to stuff?


A rubber bullet aimed at their precious parts should be their stuff.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Wooowwwww.
> 
> JLC page:
> https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/us...ter-grande-tradition-grande-complication.html
> ...


Haven't checked with this piece or brand but that has been an option

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Ahhhhhh, the good old days of casual office sexism....
> 
> One of my med school preceptors told me that when she was in med school HER preceptor made her take her shirt off he could demonstrate a breast exam on her in front of her classmates...like, WOW.
> 
> And she later dated that guy!


Guess he had the Midas touch

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'd wear something heavy and potentially lethal
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


JB007 used to prefer expandable bracelets so he could quickly slip his watch down over his hand to use as a knuckle-duster...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> 46 6f 78 20 74 72 61 70 3f 20 4f 72 20 67 65 65 6b 20 74 72 61 70 3f 20 49 73 20 74 68 69 73 20 77 68 61 74 20 77 65 20 61 72 65 20 67 6f 69 6e 67 20 74 6f 20 62 65 20 64 6f 69 6e 67 20 6e 6f 77 3f 20 49 66 20 73 6f 2c 20 49 20 73 75 67 67 65 73 74 20 77 65 20 75 70 20 74 68 65 20 61 6e 74 65 20 61 20 6c 69 74 74 6c 65 2e 2e 2e
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


U3VyZSBkbywgd2UgbmVlZCB0byBoYXZlIG91ciBvd24gY29tbXVuaWNhdGlvbiBjb2RlIGZvciB0aGUgb3V0c2lkZSB3b3JsZDsgSSBzdWdnZXN0IG11bHRpcGxlIGxheWVycyBvZiBjb2Rl


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Wooowwwww.
> 
> JLC page:
> https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/us...ter-grande-tradition-grande-complication.html
> ...


It sounds fantastic in the clip, but I wonder how close it comes to that in the real world. I like the stars better on the Van Cleef and Arpels Midnight in Paris, but this has 10x wow factor.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It means you get to keep the car; upgrade immediately!





Panerol Forte said:


> #NRA


LOL. Exactly.

Your excuse could be that the shop was locked when you went back so you didn't know where to drop the car off. Meantime, keep driving it until they come for it....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> 01101100 01101111 01101100 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01110100 01110101 01110010 01101110 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100110 01101111 01111000 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01110000 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101110 01100100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110101 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111


01001100 01101111 01101111 01101011 01110011 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100110 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01110000 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00101110 00101110 00101110


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You NEED the machine; get it, you'll thank me later


The machine is a big beast. I didn't realise it was that big when the missus said "oh, I bought an ice cream machine." I was like yeah okay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> U3VyZSBkbywgd2UgbmVlZCB0byBoYXZlIG91ciBvd24gY29tbXVuaWNhdGlvbiBjb2RlIGZvciB0aGUgb3V0c2lkZSB3b3JsZDsgSSBzdWdnZXN0IG11bHRpcGxlIGxheWVycyBvZiBjb2Rl





mui.richard said:


> 01001100 01101111 01101111 01101011 01110011 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100110 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01110000 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00101110 00101110 00101110


Stop speaking gibberish you lot. Behaving like kids. Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> U3VyZSBkbywgd2UgbmVlZCB0byBoYXZlIG91ciBvd24gY29tbXVuaWNhdGlvbiBjb2RlIGZvciB0aGUgb3V0c2lkZSB3b3JsZDsgSSBzdWdnZXN0IG11bHRpcGxlIGxheWVycyBvZiBjb2Rl





Black5 said:


> 46 6f 78 20 74 72 61 70 3f 20 4f 72 20 67 65 65 6b 20 74 72 61 70 3f 20 49 73 20 74 68 69 73 20 77 68 61 74 20 77 65 20 61 72 65 20 67 6f 69 6e 67 20 74 6f 20 62 65 20 64 6f 69 6e 67 20 6e 6f 77 3f 20 49 66 20 73 6f 2c 20 49 20 73 75 67 67 65 73 74 20 77 65 20 75 70 20 74 68 65 20 61 6e 74 65 20 61 20 6c 69 74 74 6c 65 2e 2e 2e
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Is anyone else lost? Or is it just me...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Stop speaking gibberish you lot. Behaving like kids. Tsk tsk tsk.


- .- .-.. -.- .. -. --. -. --- -. ... . -. ... . .. ... - .... . . ... ... . -. -.-. . --- ..-. ... --- --- --- ---


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> It sounds fantastic in the clip, but I wonder how close it comes to that in the real world. I like the stars better on the Van Cleef and Arpels Midnight in Paris, but this has 10x wow factor.


Remember what we said about watches and perfume?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Speaking of perfume, you lucky Omega owners are going to smell good!









You can even buy it online directly at the Omega website

https://www.omegawatches.com/accessories/fine-fragrance

*Disclaimer:* this is not a payed endorsement, I didn't get any form of monetary or other compensation from Omega for my post, I just did it out of the kindness of my heart; I just want you guys to smell good while wearing your Omegas


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of perfume, you lucky Omega owners are going to smell good!
> 
> View attachment 15166043
> 
> ...


Smelling good is essential to a healthy 01010011 01100101 01111000 life


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Smelling good is essential to a healthy 01010011 01100101 01111000 life


01000101 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100011 01101001 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100101 01100001 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101110 01101011 01111001 00100000 01001111 01101101 01100101 01100111 01100001 00111011 00100000 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100110 01101001 01101110 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110011 01110101 01101100 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01001111 01101101 01100101 01100111 01100001 00100001 b-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

आप एक बुरे व्यक्ति हैं


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I've terminated interviews early if there is clearly no alignment, both as an interviewer and an interviewee.
> 
> I see no problem with it, and it saves us both a lot of wasted time...


Similar to publishing. I rejected 30-40% of the submissions with only looking at the paper for a few minutes. But then I asked the journal secretary to wait a day before informing the authors.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is not polite to jump the queue


Not too worry BTs already working on the exam questions to retain OoO Bro status.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> आप एक बुरे व्यक्ति हैं


男人唔壞, 女人唔愛！


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> 01000101 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100011 01101001 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100101 01100001 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101110 01101011 01111001 00100000 01001111 01101101 01100101 01100111 01100001 00111011 00100000 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100110 01101001 01101110 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110011 01110101 01101100 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01001111 01101101 01100101 01100111 01100001 00100001 b-)


Stinky Omega it is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> 男人唔壞, 女人唔愛！


Mans doen nie seer nie, vroue hou nie van nie


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got a call from my AD, the Tudor P01 is finally arrived. Will be trying it out tomorrow morning.

I'm still torn. Should I or should I not. I'm definitely going to try it out on wrist and see how it looks. But part of me keep thinking that at that price perhaps I should be going with the Zenith Defy on rubber. Depending on the discount I'll be getting from my AD they are almost exactly the same price.

Personally I'm more drawn to the P01. I'm always a sucker for the "rugged tool watch" genre. The Defy otoh, while a sport watch no doubt especially on the rubber strap, is a bit more elegant than I'd like.

I'll see how long they can hold the watch for me so I wouldn't have to decide on the spot. And will post some crappy POS AD-lighting wrist shot here.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mans doen nie seer nie, vroue hou nie van nie


No worries, PF弟兄可以做點雪糕出來安慰她


----------



## collector210 (Feb 14, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> 01000101 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100011 01101001 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100101 01100001 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101110 01101011 01111001 00100000 01001111 01101101 01100101 01100111 01100001 00111011 00100000 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100110 01101001 01101110 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110011 01110101 01101100 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01001111 01101101 01100101 01100111 01100001 00100001 b-)


what's going on here?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> No worries, PF弟兄可以做點雪糕出來安慰她


LOL. Nice flavours too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Just got a call from my AD, the Tudor P01 is finally arrived. Will be trying it out tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm still torn. Should I or should I not. I'm definitely going to try it out on wrist and see how it looks. But part of me keep thinking that at that price perhaps I should be going with the Zenith Defy on rubber. Depending on the discount I'll be getting from my AD they are almost exactly the same price.
> 
> ...


Do it! Do it! Have a POS on your wrist. Woohoo!!!

I think there are quite a few on sale in the second hand stores now in Australia. Definitely going for below MSRP.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This thread is uncannily quiet....



Where's everybody?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This thread is uncannily quiet....
> 
> 
> 
> Where's everybody?


Still trying to figure out the coded messages...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do it! Do it! Have a POS on your wrist. Woohoo!!!
> 
> I think there are quite a few on sale in the second hand stores now in Australia. Definitely going for below MSRP.


I'll definitely get at least 5% off MSRP. Let's see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I just looked it up. It's weird that there's virtually no coverage of it in US cable news. It involves the issue of extradition to the US of a high profile Chinese citizen. Maybe there's just no time with all the virus news or maybe the issue is just too complex and techie for the average viewer. Who knows?


Wait, I just caught this. Are you talking about the Huawei executive that is being held on house arrest in Canada?

It's not circulating anywhere on regular US cable news, because it's not a sexy enough topic, not good enough for to keep a broad audience's attention. It's not something that's going to increase viewership. If you check Bloomberg and CNBC you will hear about it once or twice per day. The other channels drive revenue and viewership off of fear and human interest stories. It's no longer news - it's entertainment.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Just got a call from my AD, the Tudor P01 is finally arrived. Will be trying it out tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm still torn. Should I or should I not. I'm definitely going to try it out on wrist and see how it looks. But part of me keep thinking that at that price perhaps I should be going with the Zenith Defy on rubber. Depending on the discount I'll be getting from my AD they are almost exactly the same price.
> 
> ...


If you really like it, then buy it. From my perspective - no, don't do it. It's a novelty right now, but it's very unattractive.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> I'll definitely get at least 5% off MSRP. Let's see how it goes tomorrow.


I wouldn't take it for 75% off MSRP.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> 46 6f 78 20 74 72 61 70 3f 20 4f 72 20 67 65 65 6b 20 74 72 61 70 3f 20 49 73 20 74 68 69 73 20 77 68 61 74 20 77 65 20 61 72 65 20 67 6f 69 6e 67 20 74 6f 20 62 65 20 64 6f 69 6e 67 20 6e 6f 77 3f 20 49 66 20 73 6f 2c 20 49 20 73 75 67 67 65 73 74 20 77 65 20 75 70 20 74 68 65 20 61 6e 74 65 20 61 20 6c 69 74 74 6c 65 2e 2e 2e
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Lol, it's hard enough to keep up without having to paste the posts into an online converter.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Wait, I just caught this. Are you talking about the Huawei executive that is being held on house arrest in Canada?
> 
> It's not circulating anywhere on regular US cable news, because it's not a sexy enough topic, not good enough for to keep a broad audience's attention. It's not something that's going to increase viewership. If you check Bloomberg and CNBC you will hear about it once or twice per day. The other channels drive revenue and viewership off of fear and human interest stories. It's no longer news - it's entertainment.


Yup, that's the one.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Just got a call from my AD, the Tudor P01 is finally arrived. Will be trying it out tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm still torn. Should I or should I not. I'm definitely going to try it out on wrist and see how it looks. But part of me keep thinking that at that price perhaps I should be going with the Zenith Defy on rubber. Depending on the discount I'll be getting from my AD they are almost exactly the same price.
> 
> ...


I love the Zenith, but I wish it was 40mm. :-(


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> I love the Zenith, but I wish it was 40mm. :-(


For my small wrist the size probably wouldn't be a problem, the slimness of the case however, makes it more elegant than sporty.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> For my small wrist the size probably wouldn't be a problem, the slimness of the case however, makes it more elegant than sporty.


I say go with the Zenith over the P01.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I know Fords aren't your thing, but one of these might be worthwhile if they are going cheap...
> 
> View attachment 15165539


Cool video. I didn't know such a car existed, so thanks for telling me!

Might have to look into this for some giggles.

Thanks again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> For me, it will be worse than just returning more frequently to the office environment. I'll really be there show the management flag, but people aren't supposed to visit the offices of others anyway, so it will add a couple pointless hours of driving to do the same videoconferences from my office that I do at home. Plus, we're not supposed to use the coffee makers, refrigerators, microwaves, sinks, or water fountains. I need to bring with me anything plan I eat or drink during the course of the day, and it must require neither heating or cooling to store or prepare.


I see lots of fresh fruit in your future...

All in all, all this planning just to go to the office sounds like a real PITA.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Tapatalk kicks me out after a little bit of inactivity and I have to re-login every time, which means I lose my place...


OK try logging in on desktop. Leave it logged in. See what happens when you log back in on tapa.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cool video. I didn't know such a car existed, so thanks for telling me!
> 
> Might have to look into this for some giggles.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hertz just sold-off more than twenty Yellow Corvette Z06 in preparation for their bankruptcy.

https://www.businessinsider.com/hertz-discounted-chevrolet-corvettes-gone-after-bankruptcy-2020-5


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Not going to ask you the purpose of your trip, but I see some bribery must be involved; do you plan to visit some Rolex ADs by any chance?


Haha actually another travel rule thus year.. Visit no cities with Rolex AD


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> It means you get to keep the car; upgrade immediately!


Or you get to choose your car.

Never mind they were already doing that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Is anyone else lost? Or is it just me...


Just you.. The kids found out there were more encoding schemes than ASCII.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I am gonna be honest I see BSF in a Porsche not a redneck mobile for a senior fresh out of high school no sir. I see BSF in an Aston in a classy ride see what i mean . That ford ain't classy it is just a beast and I certainly doubt Mrs BSF would dig it.
> Apologies in advance to all Ford Mustang red neck owners (not you big Al , you good )


Wow. You nailed it, especially about Mrs. BSF...

Want to take a shot on the Blue Beast's VIN?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Yup, that's the one.


Yeah there's no fires or looting so who cares?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I was to go to this place soon and they require 7 days of quarantine before being allowed in , then the regular mask wearing + no kitchen use no fever checked 3 times a day yes sir three times no sneezing no coughing no eating no drinking no shaking no hugging no clustering no grouping no nothing


Until we get a vaccine, this might become SOP everywhere.

Wonder how they're gonna manage bathrooms...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Link?


https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/extra-flat-ming-2701-hands-on


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> And only took me 7 hours to catch up...
> 
> View attachment 15165733


What this poor girl is willing to do for her art!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> 46 6f 78 20 74 72 61 70 3f 20 4f 72 20 67 65 65 6b 20 74 72 61 70 3f 20 49 73 20 74 68 69 73 20 77 68 61 74 20 77 65 20 61 72 65 20 67 6f 69 6e 67 20 74 6f 20 62 65 20 64 6f 69 6e 67 20 6e 6f 77 3f 20 49 66 20 73 6f 2c 20 49 20 73 75 67 67 65 73 74 20 77 65 20 75 70 20 74 68 65 20 61 6e 74 65 20 61 20 6c 69 74 74 6c 65 2e 2e 2e
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The Geek Conference will resume in 15 minutes after coffee.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow. You nailed it, especially about Mrs. BSF...
> 
> Want to take a shot on the Blue Beast's VIN?
> 
> View attachment 15166655


Already have it


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> A rubber bullet aimed at their precious parts should be their stuff.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Where's that Simpsons GIF when you need it?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> U3VyZSBkbywgd2UgbmVlZCB0byBoYXZlIG91ciBvd24gY29tbXVuaWNhdGlvbiBjb2RlIGZvciB0aGUgb3V0c2lkZSB3b3JsZDsgSSBzdWdnZXN0IG11bHRpcGxlIGxheWVycyBvZiBjb2Rl


I believe we now have a quorum; the Geek Conference may resume.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of perfume, you lucky Omega owners are going to smell good!
> 
> View attachment 15166043
> 
> ...


FIFY.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where's that Simpsons GIF when you need it?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> 01000101 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100011 01101001 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100101 01100001 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101110 01101011 01111001 00100000 01001111 01101101 01100101 01100111 01100001 00111011 00100000 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100110 01101001 01101110 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110011 01110101 01101100 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01001111 01101101 01100101 01100111 01100001 00100001 b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gentlemen, in case you want to hook up with some women at the hotel bar, do not do this; they will likely not be Conference attendees....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I'll definitely get at least 5% off MSRP. Let's see how it goes tomorrow.


I'm thinking they should pay you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Wait, I just caught this. Are you talking about the Huawei executive that is being held on house arrest in Canada?
> 
> It's not circulating anywhere on regular US cable news, because it's not a sexy enough topic, not good enough for to keep a broad audience's attention. It's not something that's going to increase viewership. If you check Bloomberg and CNBC you will hear about it once or twice per day. The other channels drive revenue and viewership off of fear and human interest stories. It's no longer news - it's entertainment.


Speaking of CNBC, there was a MAJOR dust-up between an anchor and one of their primary reporters a day or so ago. I won't post it here since it's political but it was funny to see.

They won't be sending Christmas cards to each other this year...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> I wouldn't take it for 75% off MSRP.


GF.



BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking they should pay you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> Hertz just sold-off more than twenty Yellow Corvette Z06 in preparation for their bankruptcy.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/hertz-discounted-chevrolet-corvettes-gone-after-bankruptcy-2020-5


Where are you parking yours, Jason?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Already have it


Reminds me of what my niece's comp sci professor told the class: "Privacy? There is no privacy. None."


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> It means you get to keep the car; upgrade immediately!


 That reminds me of a rental car horror story. A few years ago I dropped off the keys for my rental as I ended a business trip and went on with my life. Two weeks later came a frantic call from their office asking when I was returning the car. They still hadn't checked it back in when someone almost immediately rented it out again on a paper contract without cleaning it, and the paper contract guy hadn't returned it yet and the paper contract was never entered into their system. The only reason it wasn't a bigger problem was that the woman in the office remembered me returning the keys. (They had given me one of their "special" vehicles because they ran out of regular cars.)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I see lots of fresh fruit in your future...
> 
> All in all, all this planning just to go to the office sounds like a real PITA.


 It's a good thing I like peanut butter sandwiches and lukewarm coffee.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead
> 
> Valid question, although I suspect most buyers will not care...


I'd care. I'd spend that much money and would expect them to slob my knob.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> U3VyZSBkbywgd2UgbmVlZCB0byBoYXZlIG91ciBvd24gY29tbXVuaWNhdGlvbiBjb2RlIGZvciB0aGUgb3V0c2lkZSB3b3JsZDsgSSBzdWdnZXN0IG11bHRpcGxlIGxheWVycyBvZiBjb2Rl


SXQncyBwcmV0dHkgZWFzeSBjb2RlIHRvIGJyZWFrIHRob3VnaCwgd2l0aCBqdXN0IGEgc2ltcGxlIG9ubGluZSBkZWNvZGVyLiBNYXliZSB3ZSBuZWVkIGEgdW5pcXVlIGtleSBmb3IgT29PIG1lbWJlcnMgdGhhdCBpcyBjb21tdW5pY2F0ZWQgYnkgUE0

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I just looked it up. It's weird that there's virtually no coverage of it in US cable news. It involves the issue of extradition to the US of a high profile Chinese citizen. Maybe there's just no time with all the virus news or maybe the issue is just too complex and techie for the average viewer. Who knows?


In any other year, it should be bigger news. Fraud and international relations? Yeah, that's a big deal.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> 01001100 01101111 01101111 01101011 01110011 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100110 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01110000 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00101110 00101110 00101110


01000001 01110011 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01010010 01101001 01100011 01101000 01100001 01110010 01100100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01001001 00101110 00100000 01000110 01110010 01100001 01101110 01101011 01101100 01111001 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100111 01100100 00100000 01110010 01100001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101111 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110000 01101001 01100011 01110100 01110101 01110010 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110100 00100000 01001011 01101111 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101101 01100101 01101110 00101110 00101110 00101110

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> For me, it will be worse than just returning more frequently to the office environment. I'll really be there show the management flag, but people aren't supposed to visit the offices of others anyway, so it will add a couple pointless hours of driving to do the same videoconferences from my office that I do at home. *Plus, we're not supposed to use the coffee makers, refrigerators, microwaves, sinks, or water fountains.* I need to bring with me anything plan I eat or drink during the course of the day, and it must require neither heating or cooling to store or prepare.


We're having an all-hands Skype meeting just now. Wonder if they'll mention special notes about kitchen-type equipment like you described.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> *They seem to be going for an Apple Watch-type look.* Some Ming watches have had interesting dials, but not that one IMO.


Ah, that's why I like 'em.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Funny, that's what I always say to Mrs. PF when some idiot reckless driver in a very small car passes us on the highway (did you notice that most of them drive small cars?)


Lol I can well imagine the kind of jerks you'd get driving past you trying to prove a point.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Stop speaking gibberish you lot. Behaving like kids. Tsk tsk tsk.


I remember having a walkie talkie kit as a kid with a Morse Code button.

Got tiring very quickly when you realise how long it takes to communicate a simple sentence...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you have no idea. We have yet to plumb the depth and breadth of PF's knowledge.
> 
> He's currently working on figuring out the VIN of my Blue Beast from this picture.
> 
> View attachment 15163477


BSF instead of selling this you should bring it to Australia and drive it around then leave it here. I'll carefully look after it


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> 01000001 01110011 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01010010 01101001 01100011 01101000 01100001 01110010 01100100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01001001 00101110 00100000 01000110 01110010 01100001 01101110 01101011 01101100 01111001 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100111 01100100 00100000 01110010 01100001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101111 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110000 01101001 01100011 01110100 01110101 01110010 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110100 00100000 01001011 01101111 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101101 01100101 01101110 00101110 00101110 00101110
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Unless we singing Clutch lyrics, this is getting out of hand.






OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> It got wide coverage when the arrest was made, but faded quickly. I think it's pretty important, but lacks the pure entertainment value most people seem to expect from the news these days.


It's a problem with events that lead into court cases. It's frustrating, too, because court decisions have a lasting importance that affect a lot of situations later. Like in this case, the decision was made so that extradition couldn't be blocked simply by choosing a narrow definition of the law -- allowing it to remain blocked would lead down a long road of blocking more extraditions for more and more reasons.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Good news is they are easy to sell, so you won't need to keep 'em for long.
> 
> You can just Sappie those suckers...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hmmm that GT3RS could now happen...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Panerol Forte said:
> 
> 
> > U3VyZSBkbywgd2UgbmVlZCB0byBoYXZlIG91ciBvd24gY29tbXVuaWNhdGlvbiBjb2RlIGZvciB0aGUgb3V0c2lkZSB3b3JsZDsgSSBzdWdnZXN0IG11bHRpcGxlIGxheWVycyBvZiBjb2Rl
> ...


Lets get back on track.

You speak Canadian don't you?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> 400 posts overnight to review but finally caught up. Good thing I'm now retired.


I'm 500 posts behind


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> - .- .-.. -.- .. -. --. -. --- -. ... . -. ... . .. ... - .... . . ... ... . -. -.-. . --- ..-. ... --- --- --- ---


It sure is...

#neverreadahead

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I actually chuckled out loud...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I re-read it and and laughed again


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Remember what we said about watches and perfume?
> 
> View attachment 15166017


Yeah, but if it gets the CFO into the shop, then what's the problem?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Guys
> Guys
> Guys
> 
> ...


Yep new thread has caused the spikes


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> BonyWrists said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds fantastic in the clip, but I wonder how close it comes to that in the real world. I like the stars better on the Van Cleef and Arpels Midnight in Paris, but this has 10x wow factor.
> ...


They go together like Ginault and excrement?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of perfume, you lucky Omega owners are going to smell good!
> 
> View attachment 15166043
> 
> ...


"Aqua Terra" makes FAR less sense than "Midnight In Paris." I keep thinking that AT perfume is supposed to smell like a mix of stagnant ponds and compost.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Mission accomplished!
> 
> Caught up at last.
> 
> ...


Ugh I'm still going. And will be for some time


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'll definitely get at least 5% off MSRP. Let's see how it goes tomorrow.


Post some pictures of the watch bro.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of perfume, you lucky Omega owners are going to smell good!
> 
> View attachment 15166043
> 
> ...


I prefer this with my Omega...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Lol, it's hard enough to keep up without having to paste the posts into an online converter.


Skip. I just don't bother to do it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Wait, I just caught this. Are you talking about the Huawei executive that is being held on house arrest in Canada?
> 
> It's not circulating anywhere on regular US cable news, because it's not a sexy enough topic, not good enough for to keep a broad audience's attention. It's not something that's going to increase viewership. If you check Bloomberg and CNBC you will hear about it once or twice per day. The other channels drive revenue and viewership off of fear and human interest stories. It's no longer news - it's entertainment.


Coming from a family of civil servants and news reporters...

Sadly, I agree.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> No requirement in SoOoO to read every posts. It's a more relaxed version.


Yeah f.ck it. Screw catching up. I'm doing this. 450 odd posts are getting skipped

did I miss anything interesting in 3 hours?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yep new thread has caused the spikes


Call this the second wave of corona.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Is anyone else lost? Or is it just me...


I think an important noun was lost in the translation

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Do I grab the second milestone? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Call this the second wave of corona.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's insane man. 2 days and 2000 posts. The old thread was slowing down post wise and this one has just gone insane!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Just maybe. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Hertz just sold-off more than twenty Yellow Corvette Z06 in preparation for their bankruptcy.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/hertz-discounted-chevrolet-corvettes-gone-after-bankruptcy-2020-5


Dammit. Missed out.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Not 2000 yet. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Do I grab the second milestone?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If you're doing it do it responding to posts. Not in a stupid run


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

And push this one right over. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Not 2000 yet.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Getting close!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Not 2000 yet.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Please dude. DONT do this


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dangit


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Not 2000 yet.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Please dude. DONT do this


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

My first-ever WUS pic.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Please dude. DONT do this


I love that this won.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Please dude. DONT do this


you did it yourself! Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Dangit
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


AL this thread has gone 2000 posts in 2 days. The last thing it needs are stupid posts to get a milestone


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> AL this thread has gone 2000 posts in 2 days. The last thing it needs are stupid posts to get a milestone


Fix your post then. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow. You nailed it, especially about Mrs. BSF...
> 
> Want to take a shot on the Blue Beast's VIN?
> 
> View attachment 15166655


A long walkaround in Google Street View might help figure it out.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Panerol Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of perfume, you lucky Omega owners are going to smell good!
> ...


Or not...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My first-ever WUS pic.


Like a homeless man with his pants down. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> you did it yourself! Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hahah I know I've made a play from the book of 59 hahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Or not...


From the makers of sex panther?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That reminds me of a rental car horror story. A few years ago I dropped off the keys for my rental as I ended a business trip and went on with my life. Two weeks later came a frantic call from their office asking when I was returning the car. They still hadn't checked it back in when someone almost immediately rented it out again on a paper contract without cleaning it, and the paper contract guy hadn't returned it yet and the paper contract was never entered into their system. The only reason it wasn't a bigger problem was that the woman in the office remembered me returning the keys. (They had given me one of their "special" vehicles because they ran out of regular cars.)


I have got plenty of horror stories about car rental companies. We will have to have a few beers before I can finish them all. LOL.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Or not...


From the makers of sex panther?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I remember having a walkie talkie kit as a kid with a Morse Code button.
> 
> Got tiring very quickly when you realise how long it takes to communicate a simple sentence...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It also explains why you got a sore thumb thereafter....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Until we get a vaccine, this might become SOP everywhere.
> 
> Wonder how they're gonna manage bathrooms...


The good thing about bathrooms is all the hands-free tech that got pushed in starting around the time of the AIDS crisis (although AIDS simply can't get passed casually, but at least the freakout response had a benefit).


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> My first-ever WUS pic.


 Is that a Constellation?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Please dude. DONT do this


Absolutely epic 2k post.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So yesterday, anti-police protests have erupted here in LA. First in the downtown area, some blocks from my apartment, with lots of media and police helicopters buzzing around. We left to our house in the Santa Monica/Malibu area and encountered more protesters around.

Most of these have been peaceful, although I did witness one group encircle a cop car and taunting the officer inside. He eventually got out of there.

Crazy times. Hope everyone is staying safe.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Absolutely epic 2k post.


Lol I know


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> So yesterday, anti-police protests have erupted here in LA. First in the downtown area, some blocks from my apartment, with lots of media and police helicopters buzzing around. We left to our house in the Santa Monica/Malibu area and encountered more protesters around.
> 
> Most of these have been peaceful, although I did witness one group encircle a cop car and taunting the officer inside. He eventually got out of there.
> 
> Crazy times. Hope everyone is staying safe.


Hope you're okay (seems like you are). The rights are just in Minneapolis and LA right?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> mui.richard said:
> 
> 
> > Smelling good is essential to a healthy 01010011 01100101 01111000 life
> ...


Congratulations on your achievement PF.

You've come a long way.

Next step is doing it openly...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> आप एक बुरे व्यक्ति हैं


Σε ποιον μηλάς;

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Lets get back on track.
> 
> You speak Canadian don't you?


The first several lines after opening the pic in TextEdit:
ˇÿˇ‡JFIFˇ·*ExifII*1Googleˇ€Ñ
 

	ˇ¿kˇƒ	ˇƒW"#23BCRS$bcrsÉì£≥4Ç√"„TdtÑíƒ%D¢¥'ÛAQî§≤‰!5a¬&16equÙ	ˇƒˇƒ63"#2BC!1AQq°¡·Åë±-Ò$Rabˇ⁄?˝0X(Ä¬ÄcÖÅÙ-@Pp0-«˚òÿ¿¿¿¿˙‡˙ÿhfP
+Ö@P
@4éfÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ‡Äòfh
•pÄh
†(Ä†Äf`ò^``xÄ`0..À‡òòff`éfff≤∏ceÅÙÃ¿‹Ã`ax`f`yÄ0¿000ÃÇÃπÄ|Ó`ÄL˘ò->fÙÊfff¿3º%Ä@pX..pÄ`ÿB €q¿¿¿xÃÃm¿x


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope you're okay (seems like you are). The rights are just in Minneapolis and LA right?


The worst of it is in Minneapolis right now. There are demonstrations around the country, but that's the epicenter.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Similar to publishing. I rejected 30-40% of the submissions with only looking at the paper for a few minutes. But then I asked the journal secretary to wait a day before informing the authors.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Most recruiting applications can filter and select applicants based on a keyword search, and automatically send a response within a predetermined timeframe.

Most will set this to default to a few days to give candidates a false impression that their submission has actually been properly reviewed, but I have also seen some that are set to respond immediately so that the candidate gets a rejection within minutes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> 男人唔壞, 女人唔愛！


Elephants remember...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> no help from you


I'd hate to see the post count if I was involved


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mans doen nie seer nie, vroue hou nie van nie


Such a multi-cultural bunch you are.

Afrikaans?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope you're okay (seems like you are). The rights are just in Minneapolis and LA right?


We're fine. As far as I know there have been protests in Minneapolis, LA, Denver, Phoenix. Besides MN, the protests have been peaceful although some social justice warriors are fanning the flames of violence and calling for a revolution.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Just got a call from my AD, the Tudor P01 is finally arrived. Will be trying it out tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm still torn. Should I or should I not. I'm definitely going to try it out on wrist and see how it looks. But part of me keep thinking that at that price perhaps I should be going with the Zenith Defy on rubber. Depending on the discount I'll be getting from my AD they are almost exactly the same price.
> 
> ...


The pictures I have seen so far of the P01 don't do it any favours.
Hopefully it looks better on your wrist although I get the impression that it will suit large wrists better...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> No worries, PF弟兄可以做點雪糕出來安慰她


So can Sir DiF now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Such a multi-cultural bunch you are.
> 
> Afrikaans?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good guess!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> That reminds me of a rental car horror story. A few years ago I dropped off the keys for my rental as I ended a business trip and went on with my life. Two weeks later came a frantic call from their office asking when I was returning the car. They still hadn't checked it back in when someone almost immediately rented it out again on a paper contract without cleaning it, and the paper contract guy hadn't returned it yet and the paper contract was never entered into their system. The only reason it wasn't a bigger problem was that the woman in the office remembered me returning the keys. (They had given me one of their "special" vehicles because they ran out of regular cars.)


I had a fun story w Hertz. Rented a car and then was due to return it at the end of week . somehow when I booked it I had made it a 1 day rental (so my mistake) vs a week so on the 3rd overdue day I received this frantic call asking where the car was ...I was like well it is here w me so what's the problem ...you must return it immediately.....it is overdue ......no it isn't it.....wait yes it is ..they ended up updating the res but it was quite funny to hear them go nuts over the phone


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Is that a Constellation?


Not a Constellation -- I think it's from back in the era when USA jewelers cased watches from imported parts under authorization from the manufacturer. Jacard Jeweler's from 1968, using a 550 cal movement. No date, but a simple three-hander that my dad wore all the time. It's the watch that he used to teach me about winding watches and reading the time.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

collector210 said:


> what's going on here?


A tirade against capitalist ideals...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This thread is uncannily quiet....
> 
> 
> 
> Where's everybody?


Learning code so they can respond to PF...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Still trying to figure out the coded messages...


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> We're having an all-hands Skype meeting just now. Wonder if they'll mention special notes about kitchen-type equipment like you described.


What about using copiers?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Wait, I just caught this. Are you talking about the Huawei executive that is being held on house arrest in Canada?
> 
> It's not circulating anywhere on regular US cable news, because it's not a sexy enough topic, not good enough for to keep a broad audience's attention. It's not something that's going to increase viewership. If you check Bloomberg and CNBC you will hear about it once or twice per day. The other channels drive revenue and viewership off of fear and human interest stories. It's no longer news - it's entertainment.


I haven't heard of this at all on our local entertainment news.

Why is he being held?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> BSF instead of selling this you should bring it to Australia and drive it around then leave it here. I'll carefully look after it


You ok with LHD?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What about using copiers?


There is only one answer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah f.ck it. Screw catching up. I'm doing this. 450 odd posts are getting skipped
> 
> did I miss anything interesting in 3 hours?


The Canadian?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I haven't heard of this at all on our local entertainment news.
> 
> Why is he being held?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She is (was) being held for making fraudulent claims about doing business with Iran in an effort to avoid sanctions. The charges are being levied from the US Govt who wants to put her on trial.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> AL this thread has gone 2000 posts in 2 days. The last thing it needs are stupid posts to get a milestone


^^^^^^^ THIS


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cool video. I didn't know such a car existed, so thanks for telling me!
> 
> Might have to look into this for some giggles.
> 
> Thanks again.


Actually, they did this with the very first Shelby in 1966, and apparently have done a few more specials since then, including some Corvettes and the most recent being a Camaro.

https://www.hemmings.com/stories/2019/09/25/history-hertz-rent-a-racer-shelby-gt-h/amp

There might be some interesting opportunities to snap something fun up for cheap...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You ok with LHD?


I like LHD, for a right handed it feels more natural after you spend 5 minutes behind 5e wheel


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Canadian?
> 
> View attachment 15167307


Yeah that's worthwhile


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> She is (was) being held for making fraudulent claims about doing business with Iran in an effort to avoid sanctions. The charges are being levied from the US Govt who wants to put her on trial.


And the US is trying to extradite her to the US, so the extradition case is winding through the Canadian courts...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> OK try logging in on desktop. Leave it logged in. See what happens when you log back in on tapa.


Desktop is usually left logged in all the time.

Also times out eventually, although this takes longer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Hertz just sold-off more than twenty Yellow Corvette Z06 in preparation for their bankruptcy.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/hertz-discounted-chevrolet-corvettes-gone-after-bankruptcy-2020-5


#neverreadahead

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you have no idea. We have yet to plumb the depth and breadth of PF's knowledge.
> 
> He's currently working on figuring out the VIN of my Blue Beast from this picture.
> 
> View attachment 15163477


I'll offer you a lightly used Ginault Ocean Rover (box and paper, RSC serviced) and a Prime Rib dinner....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> We're fine. As far as I know there have been protests in Minneapolis, LA, Denver, Phoenix. Besides MN, the protests have been peaceful although some social justice warriors are fanning the flames of violence and calling for a revolution.


Nothing about the riots on the news here.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What this poor girl is willing to do for her *art!*


Probably PS involved.

I've never thought of it that way, but you are right.

Instagram, Pinterest, etc are essentially an art gallery for modern digital art...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Geek Conference will resume in 15 minutes after *Milo.*


Do geeks do coffee?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Until we get a vaccine, this might become SOP everywhere.
> 
> Wonder how they're gonna manage bathrooms...


Pizzing wirks


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


Hilarious.
Nice work BSF...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Panerol Forte said:
> 
> 
> > 01000101 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100011 01101001 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100101 01100001 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101110 01101011 01111001 00100000 01001111 01101101 01100101 01100111 01100001 00111011 00100000 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100110 01101001 01101110 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110011 01110101 01101100 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01001111 01101101 01100101 01100111 01100001 00100001
> ...


Zoey might be there...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> That reminds me of a rental car horror story. A few years ago I dropped off the keys for my rental as I ended a business trip and went on with my life. Two weeks later came a frantic call from their office asking when I was returning the car. They still hadn't checked it back in when someone almost immediately rented it out again on a paper contract without cleaning it, and the paper contract guy hadn't returned it yet and the paper contract was never entered into their system. *The only reason it wasn't a bigger problem was that the woman in the office remembered me returning the keys.* (They had given me one of their "special" vehicles because they ran out of regular cars.)


Glad it worked out and you weren't pursued further.

Could have been awkward without the paperwork...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nothing about the riots on the news here.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Here are a couple of links, if interested: https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/29/us/minneapolis-george-floyd-friday/index.html

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...tality-george-floyd-second-night-los-angeles/


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nothing about the riots on the news here.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Here are a couple of links, if interested: https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/29/us/minneapolis-george-floyd-friday/index.html

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...tality-george-floyd-second-night-los-angeles/


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd care. I'd spend that much money and would expect them to slob my knob.


I only meant that some buyers of these sort of pieces may enjoy the novelty and rarity more than the actual function.

If it was my money, I'd be more like you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Do geeks do coffee?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


We need to define coffee. Some of it is very Omega.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> BSF instead of selling this you should bring it to Australia and drive it around then leave it here. I'll carefully look after it


Drive it down to Melbourne and take it for a spin on the GOR.

Or, I could show you the black spur...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hmmm that GT3RS could now happen...


Getting your hands on a Nautilus at anything close to MSRP is probably just as hard, if not harder than finding a GT3RS...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Or not...


Are men that gullible? Someone would actually buy that?
#SureFvuk #marketingpower #stupidestnamever


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Just got a call from my AD, the Tudor P01 is finally arrived. Will be trying it out tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm still torn. Should I or should I not. I'm definitely going to try it out on wrist and see how it looks. But part of me keep thinking that at that price perhaps I should be going with the Zenith Defy on rubber. Depending on the discount I'll be getting from my AD they are almost exactly the same price.
> 
> ...


Jeans - T - long hair - bandana, P01 it is.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ugh I'm still going. And will be for some time


Hang in there @Gunnar_917.

It's well worth it as some fantastic posts are yet to come.

OJ. You'll miss nothing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I only meant that some buyers of these sort of pieces may enjoy the novelty and rarity more than the actual function.
> 
> If it was my money, I'd be more like you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah, probably. I'm also thinking of how a Rolls buyer can choose to have the car's ceiling decorated with tiny lights mapped out like the sky looks from their home. Super-personalized attention to detail that only seems available at the high end.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah f.ck it. Screw catching up. I'm doing this. 450 odd posts are getting skipped
> 
> did I miss anything interesting in 3 hours?


https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/au...ter-grande-tradition-grande-complication.html

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Do I grab the second milestone?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I thought we decided not to do this...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

collector210 said:


> what's going on here?


Nothing much, some binary chit-chat, just in case some alien civilisation is ear-dropping on us


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Dammit. Missed out.


Wonder what they sold for?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Please dude. DONT do this


Appropriate that you '59'd the milestone with this post...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Nice flavours too


I made vanilla gelato yesterday for Mrs. PF. Speaking of which, did you try your gelato machine yet?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> From the makers of sex panther?


Brilliant scene...






SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> 01000001 01110011 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01010010 01101001 01100011 01101000 01100001 01110010 01100100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01001001 00101110 00100000 01000110 01110010 01100001 01101110 01101011 01101100 01111001 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100111 01100100 00100000 01110010 01100001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101111 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110000 01101001 01100011 01110100 01110101 01110010 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110100 00100000 01001011 01101111 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101101 01100101 01101110 00101110 00101110 00101110
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


As you wish brother, as you wish.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> So yesterday, anti-police protests have erupted here in LA. First in the downtown area, some blocks from my apartment, with lots of media and police helicopters buzzing around. We left to our house in the Santa Monica/Malibu area and encountered more protesters around.
> 
> Most of these have been peaceful, although I did witness one group encircle a cop car and taunting the officer inside. He eventually got out of there.
> 
> Crazy times. Hope everyone is staying safe.


Be careful out there @mav.

Protests are fine as long as they don't turn violent.

Unfortunately it only takes a few antagonists to stir up a crowd and it's far too easy for innocent bystanders to get caught up in a mob if on the wrong place at the wring time...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I made vanilla gelato yesterday for Mrs. PF. Speaking of which, did you try your gelato machine yet?


Do you use real vanilla beans for that or extract?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Be careful out there @mav.
> 
> Protests are fine as long as they don't turn violent.
> 
> ...


We had it here in DC during Trump's inauguration. Live in a condo at the time so we were safe, but peaceful protests turned to damaging protests quickly. Stayed inside for the rest of the day once we saw that.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Post some pictures of the watch bro.


Think I'll wait till tomorrow morning for actual wrist shots. We all know what the POS looks like.

Like it or not it's perhaps one of the most talked about Tudor since it's announcement.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets get back on track.
> ...


That's not a good picture of her.
I prefer this one...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd hate to see the post count if I was involved


We'd be preparing for SoOoO part 3...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I thought we decided not to do this...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Who's we? 12 post run. Cmon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> *We're fine. * As far as I know there have been protests in Minneapolis, LA, Denver, Phoenix. Besides MN, *the protests have been peaceful* although some social justice warriors are fanning the flames of violence and calling for a revolution.


Liked for the highlighted parts, not the rest...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good guess!


Not really. I've worked with a few Seth Efrikans...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Not a Constellation -- I think it's from back in the era when USA jewelers cased watches from imported parts under authorization from the manufacturer. Jacard Jeweler's from 1968, using a 550 cal movement. No date, but a simple three-hander that my dad wore all the time. It's the watch that he used to teach me about winding watches and reading the time.


Love it even more because it was your dad's...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What about using *copiers[/]?*


*
Paperless offices use scanners now.

Copiers were so 2k.

Should still wipe down the scanning surface before using as you never know who's but has been on there...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...*


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Love it even more because it was your dad's...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


He hung onto it and wasn't sure what to do with it until he noticed that I started getting interested in watches again. Gave it to me for Christmas a few years ago. Kept the box, papers, receipt, and the paper shopping bag, too.

My mom bought it for him using the first paycheck she earned after they married. So yeah, definitely a special watch.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You ok with LHD?


I think you can get permission for a short term import.

Will have to convert if it stays here.

Except in WA I think. Sir Dif could keep it as is...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> She is (was) being held for making fraudulent claims about doing business with Iran in an effort to avoid sanctions. The charges are being levied from the US Govt who wants to put her on trial.


Thanks...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Are men that gullible? Someone would actually buy that?
> #SureFvuk #marketingpower #stupidestnamever


Haha.

I'm not even sure it really exists...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, probably. I'm also thinking of how a Rolls buyer can choose to have the car's ceiling decorated with tiny lights mapped out like the sky looks from their home. Super-personalized attention to detail that only seems available at the high end.


There will always be creative companies finding ways to encourage those with excess $$$$$ to spend more...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> As you wish brother, as you wish.


That's the sort of code I prefer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> He hung onto it and wasn't sure what to do with it until he noticed that I started getting interested in watches again. Gave it to me for Christmas a few years ago. Kept the box, papers, receipt, and the paper shopping bag, too.
> 
> My mom bought it for him using the first paycheck she earned after they married. So yeah, definitely a special watch.


Definitely a keeper...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Goodnight gents.

Have some Columbian while I'm sleeping...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> That's the sort of code I prefer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


One more and I'm off to bed. Good night gents.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Goodnight gents.
> 
> Have some Columbian while I'm sleeping...


Reminds me how much I like fitness wear...

... and how terrible it looks when being worn by most women around here.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Not a Constellation -- I think it's from back in the era when USA jewelers cased watches from imported parts under authorization from the manufacturer. Jacard Jeweler's from 1968, using a 550 cal movement. No date, but a simple three-hander that my dad wore all the time. It's the watch that he used to teach me about winding watches and reading the time.


Nice! My hand-crank watch from that era was a Timex.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@Sappie


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Here are a couple of links, if interested: https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/29/us/minneapolis-george-floyd-friday/index.html
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...tality-george-floyd-second-night-los-angeles/


I have a lot of respect for police and the stressful situations that they need to handle, but that violence was seemingly unwarranted.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Nice! My hand-crank watch from that era was a Timex.


Somewhere back home is the earliest watch I remember being my own, a Snoopy playing tennis. I think my parents will find it eventually. They've been cleaning out the house now that Dad's retired. They send pics of their progress once in a while, and I see spaces of blank walls that I don't ever remember seeing before.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/au...ter-grande-tradition-grande-complication.html
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Maybe if we all pitch in and order a dozen or so they'll give us a discount.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/au...ter-grande-tradition-grande-complication.html
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Slightly on topic. Not that long ago I recall a watch that you could customise the dial with the stars that were present during a special occasion. Like the night you proposed (or your Rolex AD called). Of course you'd need to check the weather forecast before popping the question.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> We had it here in DC during Trump's inauguration. Live in a condo at the time so we were safe, but peaceful protests turned to damaging protests quickly. Stayed inside for the rest of the day once we saw that.


Fake news. I saw pictures of his inauguration and there weren't enough bystanders for a good game of softball let alone a riot.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Please dude. DONT do this


I declare this a 59.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> @Sappie


Too intimidating. Opposing council would be filing for an immediate recess to give them time for a Duament.

Judge Judy would not be pleased.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The good thing about bathrooms is all the hands-free tech that got pushed in starting around the time of the AIDS crisis (although AIDS simply can't get passed casually, but at least the freakout response had a benefit).


Best thing here is we are males. That means you don't care if lid is up or not. Just aim in general direction, shoot, don't flush. If your peni$ doesn't have COVID-19 you are good to go.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I declare this a 59.


Now that will confuse OoO observers if we start saying, I was just 59 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nothing much, some binary chit-chat, just in case some alien civilisation is ear-dropping on us


Of course, they would understand that best.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Do you use real vanilla beans for that or extract?


Usually vanilla beans, but the shop that I buy it from was out of it, so I bought extract; not the same, but better than nothing


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> I have a lot of respect for police and the stressful situations that they need to handle, but that violence was seemingly unwarranted.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Like everything else in life, there are good people and there are bad people. Unfortunately a few bad people end up being cops. I personally know a couple of not so nice guys who are cops and frankly, shouldn't be. I do firmly believe that most cops are good and here to help. It's unfair to judge all of them by the bad acts that a few have committed.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I had a fun story w Hertz. Rented a car and then was due to return it at the end of week . somehow when I booked it I had made it a 1 day rental (so my mistake) vs a week so on the 3rd overdue day I received this frantic call asking where the car was ...I was like well it is here w me so what's the problem ...you must return it immediately.....it is overdue ......no it isn't it.....wait yes it is ..they ended up updating the res but it was quite funny to hear them go nuts over the phone


 I've made the return date mistake with airplane tickets, usually off by a day in one direction or another.

Once I was on a prolonged field test in a semi-remote location, which I reached without incident. However, the airline somehow thought I had missed my outbound flight and automatically cancelled the return and sold my seat to somebody else. Which, because of the location I didn't learn of until the day of the return. They finally got me on a flight, but I never got the miles for the outbound. Their final (stupid) position was that I had taken the outbound flight on another airline.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe if we all pitch in and order a dozen or so they'll give us a discount.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


How if we all pitch in and order one and it can be like the traveling watch of the SoOoO brotherhood? Whose in?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> @Sappie


That's both cool and horrifying to me. It would be better without the diamonds on the lugs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Best thing here is we are males. That means you don't care if lid is up or not. Just aim in general direction, shoot, don't flush. *If your peni$ doesn't have COVID-19 you are good to go.*


I think it would. Fecal matter carries enough that it can be used to predict a local outbreak if sampled from the sewer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Like everything else in life, there are good people and there are bad people. Unfortunately a few bad people end up being cops. I personally know a couple of not so nice guys who are cops and frankly, shouldn't be. I do firmly believe that most cops are good and here to help. It's unfair to judge all of them by the bad acts that a few have committed.


It's like a corollary I read yesterday --

It's not that priests are pedophiles, it's that pedophiles were allowed to become (and remain) priests. It's not that cops are violent, it's that violent people are allowed to become, and remain, cops.

Someone else pointed out how long it takes to become a lawyer versus how quickly someone can become a cop. Both need to know the law inside and out, yet cops have to make their judgments far more quickly, potentially with lives depending on their immediate actions. Hell, it takes a military recruit half a year before they can be considered combat-ready; and in my eyes, that's almost a more predictable environment than a police beat, since you also don't get calls for abusive spouses or kittens stuck in trees. Atatiana Jefferson might still be alive today.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It's like a corollary I read yesterday --
> 
> It's not that priests are pedophiles, it's that pedophiles were allowed to become (and remain) priests. It's not that cops are violent, it's that violent people are allowed to become, and remain, cops.
> 
> Someone else pointed out how long it takes to become a lawyer versus how quickly someone can become a cop. Both need to know the law inside and out, yet cops have to make their judgments far more quickly, potentially with lives depending on their immediate actions. Hell, it takes a military recruit half a year before they can be considered combat-ready; and in my eyes, that's almost a more predictable environment than a police beat, since you also don't get calls for abusive spouses or kittens stuck in trees. Atatiana Jefferson might still be alive today.


And sadly, the violence against and murders of police officers doesn't get nearly as much coverage as when a few bad cops cross the line, like they obviously did do in the current case. Believe me, cases like this anger good cops just as much as everyone else. It ultimately makes their job that much more dangerous. When a good cop is faced with the split second life or death decision of whether or not to use deadly force, the concern about whether or not they may get second guessed or worse prosecuted could very well cost them their life.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And the US is trying to extradite her to the US, so the extradition case is winding through the Canadian courts...


And in return for giving that person house arrest in her mansion, and giving her access to the best lawyers in Vancouver, her country arrested a number of Canadians for various false "espionage" charges or no charges, and sentencing couple of previously arrested Canadians to death.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And the US is trying to extradite her to the US, so the extradition case is winding through the Canadian courts...


Even though we have nothing to do with the charges against her.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> I'll offer you a lightly used Ginault Ocean Rover (box and paper, RSC serviced) and a Prime Rib dinner....


I'll give you a blue OP39 and a rib eye!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> And sadly, the violence against and murders of police officers doesn't get nearly as much coverage as when a few bad cops cross the line, like they obviously did do in the current case. Believe me, cases like this anger good cops just as much as everyone else. It ultimately makes their job that much more dangerous. When a good cop is faced with the split second life or death decision of whether or not to use deadly force, *the concern about whether or not they may get second guessed or worse prosecuted* could very well cost them their life.


I think that's why Stephen Mader was disciplined for not shooting.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Paperless offices use scanners now.
> 
> Copiers were so 2k.
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Never realized offices went paperless; I always had my secretary make my copies...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Poor OoO.. 2nd to last thread on page 1.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> That's both cool and horrifying to me. It would be better without the diamonds on the lugs.


Agreed the diamonds kill it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> And sadly, the violence against and murders of police officers doesn't get nearly as much coverage as when a few bad cops cross the line, like they obviously did do in the current case. Believe me, cases like this anger good cops just as much as everyone else. It ultimately makes their job that much more dangerous. When a good cop is faced with the split second life or death decision of whether or not to use deadly force, the concern about whether or not they may get second guessed or worse prosecuted could very well cost them their life.


^this


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> @Sappie


Looks good except for the god-awful bling on it.

Thanks for thinking of me though!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> And sadly, the violence against and murders of police officers doesn't get nearly as much coverage as when a few bad cops cross the line, like they obviously did do in the current case. Believe me, cases like this anger good cops just as much as everyone else. It ultimately makes their job that much more dangerous. When a good cop is faced with the split second life or death decision of whether or not to use deadly force, the concern about whether or not they may get second guessed or worse prosecuted could very well cost them their life.


I hate to even comment on this. When you pull a trigger it's done. You either defended yourself or just royally messed up. This POS had all kinds of time to get off the guys neck. Like that other POS a few years ago that choked a guy out and killed him. Immobilize as safely as possible or stop trying. Fat cop shoots a guy running away. No buddy you wait for backup and catch back up with him. Cops killing people senselessly is a problem. Had a friend get killed years back because his hands were in his pockets and head phones in his ears. Didn't hear the cops orders and wasn't paying attention. Got shot. Basis to my rant is find better cops. Find a way to produce better police officers. This is just beyond ridiculous.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I have a lot of respect for police and the stressful situations that they need to handle, but that violence was seemingly unwarranted.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


He's been taken into custody and charged with murder.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate to even comment on this. When you pull a trigger it's done. You either defended yourself or just royally messed up. This POS had all kinds of time to get off the guys neck. Like that other POS a few years ago that choked a guy out and killed him. Immobilize as safely as possible or stop trying. Fat cop shoots a guy running away. No buddy you wait for backup and catch back up with him. Cops killing people senselessly is a problem. Had a friend get killed years back because his hands were in his pockets and head phones in his ears. Didn't hear the cops orders and wasn't paying attention. Got shot. Basis to my rant is find better cops. Find a way to produce better police officers. This is just beyond ridiculous.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Since the huge percentage are good, would be easier to just get rid of the bad before anything happens. I've never met any of the bad ones even Mrs BTs cousins. Who in the hell would even want the job?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> That's both cool and horrifying to me. It would be better without the diamonds on the lugs.


+1 ... and I would take out the diamonds on the bezel too.....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/au...ter-grande-tradition-grande-complication.html
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Jaeger pulling out their fun side, nice!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Do you use real vanilla beans for that or extract?


I recently discovered vanilla bean paste, really good flavour and texture. It also lasts for ages plus there's no scraping involved. Made crime brûlée with it and although real beans give a better texture I can see me just using the paste


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Reminds me how much I like fitness wear...
> 
> ... and how terrible it looks when being worn by most women around here.


Lol to,look good in fitness wear you need to look good to,start with


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate to even comment on this. When you pull a trigger it's done. You either defended yourself or just royally messed up. This POS had all kinds of time to get off the guys neck. Like that other POS a few years ago that choked a guy out and killed him. Immobilize as safely as possible or stop trying. Fat cop shoots a guy running away. No buddy you wait for backup and catch back up with him. Cops killing people senselessly is a problem. Had a friend get killed years back because his hands were in his pockets and head phones in his ears. Didn't hear the cops orders and wasn't paying attention. Got shot. Basis to my rant is find better cops. Find a way to produce better police officers. This is just beyond ridiculous.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In each of my comments on this I have clearly stated that this current case was an unjustified use of deadly force, and I typically hate when people jump to these conclusions before all the evidence is in. The video in this case is just too clear, at least to me. So we don't disagree on this at all.

I'm sorry to hear about your friend. It sounds tragic and unnecessary as well.

Finding better cops would be a great solution, though I do believe that the vast majority of police are good people that are just trying to do the right thing and make it home alive every day. These tragic instances are a tiny fraction of the millions of encounters police have with people every day.

I was going to say more but I'll leave it at that.

I'll leave you with this. This happened yesterday in Utah. These things happen every day too and rarely make it to the national news.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/ksltv.com/438397/1-ogden-officer-suspect-killed-shooting/amp/


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> @Sappie


I don't hate that watch. The crown at 8 is a deal breaker thoug


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I declare this a 59.


Lol


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Just got a call from my AD, the Tudor P01 is finally arrived. Will be trying it out tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm still torn. Should I or should I not. I'm definitely going to try it out on wrist and see how it looks. But part of me keep thinking that at that price perhaps I should be going with the Zenith Defy on rubber. Depending on the discount I'll be getting from my AD they are almost exactly the same price.
> 
> ...


Go for it it mate....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now that will confuse OoO observers if we start saying, I was just 59
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


And there's the loophole. The trick to '59ing' would appear to be replying properly to a post and snatching a milestone. But you've only got one chance to do it and it must be a serious reply


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> And sadly, the violence against and murders of police officers doesn't get nearly as much coverage as when a few bad cops cross the line, like they obviously did do in the current case. Believe me, cases like this anger good cops just as much as everyone else. It ultimately makes their job that much more dangerous. When a good cop is faced with the split second life or death decision of whether or not to use deadly force, the concern about whether or not they may get second guessed or worse prosecuted could very well cost them their life.


Sad but true. Anywhere in the world The vast majority are good but the bad ones give the entire force a bad name


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/au...ter-grande-tradition-grande-complication.html
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Mate, that's one hell of a one.....

If i could i would buy it and will keep looking at it all day in a magnifier box...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I recently discovered vanilla bean paste, really good flavour and texture. It also lasts for ages plus there's no scraping involved. Made crime brûlée with it and although real beans give a better texture I can see me just using the paste


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Mate, now a day's i'm reading back...So its # NRB for me...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Poor OoO.. 2nd to last thread on page 1.


:-( RIP old buddy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Had a friend get killed years back because his hands were in his pockets and head phones in his ears. Didn't hear the cops orders and wasn't paying attention. Got shot. Basis to my rant is find better cops. Find a way to produce better police officers. This is just beyond ridiculous.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


thats f..led man. So sorry to hear


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> And only took me 7 hours to catch up...
> 
> View attachment 15165733


|>|>..

I'm skipping a lot of them...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> +1 ... and I would take out the diamonds on the bezel too.....


I like the diamonds in the bezel. Then again I do like the white gold rainbow Daytona


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Go for it it mate....


Common Krish. Friends don't tell friends to buy a POS1 ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, that's one hell of a one.....
> 
> If i could i would buy it and will keep looking at it all day in a magnifier box...


Some years ago I tried on the Gyrotourbillon. Whilst it's not a watch I would ever own (even if I could afford it) i absolutely loved seeing the Gyrotourbillon in action


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> |>|>..
> 
> I'm skipping a lot of them...


I skipped about 500ish posts last night when catching up. Hopefully this won't keep going at 1000 posts per day because there's a chance I'll end up losing interest if I Keep missing out on a ton of posts


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


Very nice! Nice Ramekins too


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Since the huge percentage are good, would be easier to just get rid of the bad before anything happens. I've never met any of the bad ones even Mrs BTs cousins. Who in the hell would even want the job?


Indeed. I know some great ones and I know some bad ones. Still the split decision and tactical training is so important. Car chases, subduing suspects, all dangerous actions and safety for all involved should be understood. We just lost a trooper involved in a car chase. Young guy charged with murder. As a firefighter we train for decision making and tactics. Safety first before. Sometimes you just let it burn and protect everything else around it. I truly don't have the answers but we can do better.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I hate being patient waiting to buy a watch. End of the summer I should have the cash and most everything should be back to somewhat normal. The great thing about waiting I can narrow down my wish list. Holding out is tough. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

"I'll hit the brakes, he'll fly right by."


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Common Krish. Friends don't tell friends to buy a POS1 ;-)


:-d:-d:-d

It's an interesting watch and its design.. I saw one in flesh when i went to pick up BB58.. Not for everyone....

I encouraged Bro Dick to wear it on and see how it talks to him.... lots of tool stuff with that...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Some years ago I tried on the Gyrotourbillon. Whilst it's not a watch I would ever own (even if I could afford it) i absolutely loved seeing the Gyrotourbillon in action


It's the gyro that's keeps me drawing to that mate.. i too also wont wear one on my wrist, but would buy one if i could....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I skipped about 500ish posts last night when catching up. Hopefully this won't keep going at 1000 posts per day because there's a chance I'll end up losing interest if I Keep missing out on a ton of posts


I get it mate,....

That's why i started reading backwards....Doing that will help to selectively go from the end to the start of the topics and you will not miss any thing major in the process. b-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> I get it mate,....
> 
> That's why i started reading backwards....Doing that will help to selectively go from the end to the start of the topics and you will not miss any thing major in the process. b-)


Interesting tactic. I might have to try it, probably tomorrow,or Monday


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> I get it mate,....
> 
> That's why i started reading backwards....Doing that will help to selectively go from the end to the start of the topics and you will not miss any thing major in the process. b-)


Interesting tactic. I might have to try it, probably tomorrow,or Monday


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> "I'll hit the brakes, he'll fly right by."


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> @Sappie





jmanlay said:


> @Sappie


That's nice.
I like a world time complication, and the diamonds on the lugs and the bezel add some bling but aren't overdone.
If it was me, I would want to replace the roman numerals with applied batons though...

You're not bored with yours already are you?

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I have a lot of respect for police and the stressful situations that they need to handle, but that violence was seemingly unwarranted.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Just saw this morning that one police officer has been charged with murder/manslaughter. (The news report was a bit vague)
Not sure if the others got charged as well, but surely if they stood and watched it would be implicit that they would be treated as accessories?

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> "I'll hit the brakes, he'll fly right by."


His little brother says hello.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Just saw this morning that one police officer has been charged with murder/manslaughter. (The news report was a bit vague)
> Not sure if the others got charged as well, but surely if they stood and watched it would be implicit that they would be treated as accessories?
> 
> SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


I think the prosecutors are having a tougher time deciding on which charges for the others, but expect they will be coming soon.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe if we all pitch in and order a dozen or so they'll give us a discount.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I haven't seen the price yet, but even with a discount, I reckon I may need to sell a child...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> :-( RIP old buddy


Even worse it's now page 2. Like a ship over the horizon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Learning code so they can respond to PF...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I am glad that the pace has slowed a bit. I went to bed and woke up this morning with only about 130+ to catch up. That's more manageable


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Starting the evening


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> "I'll hit the brakes, he'll fly right by."


Seriously like this watch.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Starting the evening


Cheers!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I haven't heard of this at all on our local entertainment news.
> 
> Why is he being held?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That is sexist. Why does an executive need to be a he? She.

She is a high level executive and the daughter of the owner of Huawei who is being held in Canada at the behest of America. This is because America alleged that Huawei broke American imposed trade sanctions against Iran by selling hi tech equipment to Iran.

They want to extradite her to American to stand trial for breaking those sanctions.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> OK try logging in on desktop. Leave it logged in. See what happens when you log back in on tapa.


I just tried this on PC after first logging on in Tapatalk on my iPad and posting a response quoting another post.
It took me to my own response and skipped all the posts in between...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Here's a climax-off.

Pavarotti is outstanding here, so is Mario Lanza. Aretha Franklin should've been tasered for her effort.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You ok with LHD?


He will just drive it round the block.

This may come as a surprise to you but left hand drive cars are easy to drive on right hand drive roads.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> There is only one answer.


I love this gif


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I skipped about 500ish posts last night when catching up. Hopefully this won't keep going at 1000 posts per day because there's a chance I'll end up losing interest if I Keep missing out on a ton of posts


I don't like your attitude young man!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Canadian?
> 
> View attachment 15167307


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> She is (was) being held for making fraudulent claims about doing business with Iran in an effort to avoid sanctions. The charges are being levied from the US Govt who wants to put her on trial.


Never read ahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> ^^^^^^^ THIS


Soooo cute.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Drive it down to Melbourne and take it for a spin on the GOR.
> 
> Or, I could show you the black spur...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The GOR would be good. You could practically see the ocean with a left hand drive and it takes some balls to drive it at speed


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I made vanilla gelato yesterday for Mrs. PF. Speaking of which, did you try your gelato machine yet?


Not yet. We will try it today. We wanted to let the refrigerant rest for two days. The delivery guy had it upside down...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

*Nessun dorma*

Context

At the beginning of the opera, which is set in Peking, China, Calaf, an unknown prince, falls in love at first sight with the beautiful but haughty Princess Turandot. According to royal edict, however, any suitor who wishes to marry her must correctly answer three riddles. Those who fail are killed. Despite protests from his father and his servant, Calaf accepts the challenge and is determined to marry Turandot.

Much to the delight of the princess's father, as well as the entire kingdom, Calaf answers all three riddles correctly. But Turandot refuses to marry this stranger. She doesn't even know his name. The prince then makes a deal with her: If she can figure out his name before dawn, he will gladly die. If she cannot, they will marry. Turandot agrees and the countdown begins.

Late that night, the princess declares that no one will sleep until she learns the name of her suitor. In fact, she cries out that everyone in the kingdom will be killed if no one steps forward to reveal Calaf's identity. Meanwhile, Calaf confidently sings "Nessun Dorma"-"Nobody shall sleep."

Italian Text

Nessun dorma! Nessun dorma!
Tu pure, o, Principessa,
nella tua fredda stanza,
guardi le stelle
che tremano d'amore
e di speranza.
Ma il mio mistero è chiuso in me,
il nome mio nessun saprà!
No, no, sulla tua bocca lo dirò
quando la luce splenderà!
Ed il mio bacio scioglierà il silenzio
che ti fa mia!
(Il nome suo nessun saprà!...
e noi dovrem, ahime, morir!)
Dilegua, o notte!
Tramontate, stelle!
Tramontate, stelle!
All'alba vincerò!
vincerò, vincerò!

English Translation

Nobody shall sleep!...
Nobody shall sleep!
Even you, oh Princess,
in your cold room,
watch the stars,
that tremble with love and with hope.
But my secret is hidden within me,
my name no one shall know...
No!...No!...
On your mouth, I will tell it when the light shines.
And my kiss will dissolve the silence that makes you mine!...
(No one will know his name and we must, alas, die.)
Vanish, o night!
Set, stars! Set, stars!
At dawn, I will win! I will win! I will win!

Lou shoots his load at the end of this vid, which was a bit of unfortunate, but that's prob what makes this performance so great.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Not really. I've worked with a few Seth Efrikans...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh yeah, plenty of South Africans here in Australia. Every other person I meet is a South African, easily spotted with that accent. I think also that Peter Dutton wants the rest to come here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Paperless offices use scanners now.
> 
> Copiers were so 2k.
> 
> ...


Why do you use scanners if it's paperless?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I think you can get permission for a short term import.
> 
> Will have to convert if it stays here.
> 
> ...


I don't think ADR allows that anymore. But I think the whole country should just relax the right hand drive thing as I found left hand drive is just as easy to drive on the roads. I believe that Sweden switch from right hand drive to left hand overnight. Correct me if I am wrong brother rj .


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Slightly on topic. Not that long ago I recall a watch that you could customise the dial with the stars that were present during a special occasion. Like the night you proposed (or your Rolex AD called). Of course you'd need to check the weather forecast before popping the question.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I like that idea.

Not necessarily the specific configuration of the stars, but the fact that it would be a unique piece with a customisation that makes it extremely personal.
Even better than an inscription as it would be entirely stealth and only you, and those who know you well would understand it.

I suppose that's why I am attracted to watches with a unique, or unusual variation, as I prefer to be a little different and don't like to be part of a herd...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Of course, they would understand that best.


Of course they would.
The Aliens that landed here in the 50's stole the plans for ENIAC and took them home with them to replicate, and subsequently adopted Binary as their primary language.
PF knows this due to access to information beyond the rest of us as befits his International Man of Mystery status.

(I suspect Jman also not only knows, but regularly flies to their planet on reconnaissance missions as well...)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I have a lot of respect for police and the stressful situations that they need to handle, but that violence was seemingly unwarranted.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I think the riots wouldn't happen if the arresting officer did not try to kill the crim? I read a news that this guy has had previous complaints of police brutality against him previously and he was let off each time.

Same thing happens here in Australia pretty frequently because some cop catches an Aboriginal guy and manhandles the prisoner so much so that the prisoner dies in custody.

I don't doubt for a minute what that policeman in Minneapolis did. He did it on purpose to inflict pain on the prisoner only this time the prisoner died. I hope that he gets a life imprisonment.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I declare this a 59.


Is that a new term to add to Daument, Godfrey?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Usually vanilla beans, but the shop that I buy it from was out of it, so I bought extract; not the same, but better than nothing


We can get actual vanilla beans prepacked in a small container for cake making over here. Beats stripping a pod for the vanilla.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> That's nice.
> I like a world time complication, and the diamonds on the lugs and the bezel add some bling but aren't overdone.
> If it was me, I would want to replace the roman numerals with applied batons though...
> 
> ...


Yeah like Jason's one. I love the clear carbon markers he has on his hour markers


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> His little brother says hello.


Mark club eh? Hello. I haven't worn this guy in about 6 months


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> His little brother says hello.


I do love the mk15 though. Great watch!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Like everything else in life, there are good people and there are bad people. Unfortunately a few bad people end up being cops. I personally know a couple of not so nice guys who are cops and frankly, shouldn't be. I do firmly believe that most cops are good and here to help. It's unfair to judge all of them by the bad acts that a few have committed.


This is true.
It's also an extremely stressful job, where they get to see the worst of humanity on a regular basis and have to become a bit toughened up emotionally to deal with it.
Most cops I know are good people, and a few find are tormented and challenged regularly by what they are expected to do and put up with as part of their day to day duties.
I know one who worked closely with one of the victims of the recent road tragedy in Victoria, and she was finding it difficult to just go to work afterwards and be "normal" and would often break down every time she finished a shift and could "switch off".

Luckily for her she has very supportive family and friends, and Mrs B5 was there for her, or else who knows what she could have done...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Even worse it's now page 2. Like a ship over the horizon.


:-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Starting the evening


I'd buy this because of the can, wroth trying for that reason


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Like everything else in life, there are good people and there are bad people. Unfortunately a few bad people end up being cops. I personally know a couple of not so nice guys who are cops and frankly, shouldn't be. I do firmly believe that most cops are good and here to help. It's unfair to judge all of them by the bad acts that a few have committed.


Spot on. The police organisation is made up of people. The majority are there to do good but there are a few bad eggs.

Same goes for priests and religious clerics. A few bad ones spoil it for the many good ones.

And the same goes for soldiers too. Now the latest news in Australia is the federal police looking to charge a soldier for war crimes because he killed an unarmed person in Afghanistan.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> How if we all pitch in and order one and it can be like the traveling watch of the SoOoO brotherhood? Whose in?


Good idea but I rather not as there's precedence in other threads where the watch is stuck with someone for a long time


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> How if we all pitch in and order one and it can be like the traveling watch of the SoOoO brotherhood? Whose in?


Sure.

Just let me see how much I can get for my house first...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> His little brother says hello.


I particularly like the Mark XV.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> And in return for giving that person house arrest in her mansion, and giving her access to the best lawyers in Vancouver, her country arrested a number of Canadians for various false "espionage" charges or no charges, and sentencing couple of previously arrested Canadians to death.


A such is China. It's a message from China to Canada. You catch one of ours, and we will sentence ten to death. See how long you can hold up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Even though we have nothing to do with the charges against her.


So why doesn't Canada just deport her to China?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd buy this because of the can, wroth trying for that reason


Really good IPA and I'm not even a "beer guy."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate to even comment on this. When you pull a trigger it's done. You either defended yourself or just royally messed up. This POS had all kinds of time to get off the guys neck. Like that other POS a few years ago that choked a guy out and killed him. Immobilize as safely as possible or stop trying. Fat cop shoots a guy running away. No buddy you wait for backup and catch back up with him. Cops killing people senselessly is a problem. Had a friend get killed years back because his hands were in his pockets and head phones in his ears. Didn't hear the cops orders and wasn't paying attention. Got shot. Basis to my rant is find better cops. Find a way to produce better police officers. This is just beyond ridiculous.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Boston Dynamics? Robo-cops?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I've made the return date mistake with airplane tickets, usually off by a day in one direction or another.
> 
> Once I was on a prolonged field test in a semi-remote location, which I reached without incident. However, the airline somehow thought I had missed my outbound flight and automatically cancelled the return and sold my seat to somebody else. Which, because of the location I didn't learn of until the day of the return. They finally got me on a flight, but I never got the miles for the outbound. Their final (stupid) position was that I had taken the outbound flight on another airline.


I've done a few silly things as well, but been lucky to get away with it without too much drama in most cases.

I've had my PA book a return flight for me in the wrong month, which I didn't pick up, so I turned up to fly home a month before my actually scheduled return flight. 
They were good enough to put me on an alternate flight later that day though.

I've also turned up once a day _after_ the flight was booked, again after failing to check the tickets. I just stayed in the airport lounge for the day and re-scheduled my interstate meetings to be held via Video conference and phone. I didn't get the points, but the airline credited the cost back to our corporate account....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> Here's a climax-off.
> 
> Pavarotti is outstanding here, so is Mario Lanza. Aretha Franklin should've been tasered for her effort.


Aretha sounded like,she was trying to strangle a cat. She's got a fantastic voice but that was terrible. The fact that Pavarotti came afterwards probably made hers sound even worse.

David Phelps Looks like the overacted the whole thing, including the vocals

Surprise packet was Michael Bolton. Did not expect that performance from him


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I don't like your attitude young man!


I know Bro BT, the last couple of days has seen OoO move way too quickly for me. Last night was okay as there was only like 60 posts


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah like Jason's one. I love the clear carbon markers he has on his hour markers


Carbon or diamond?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never realized offices went paperless; I always had my secretary make my copies...
> 
> View attachment 15168047


You're working that poor girl too hard.

Give her some time to stretch her legs out a bit...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think the riots wouldn't happen if the arresting officer did not try to kill the crim? I read a news that this guy has had previous complaints of police brutality against him previously and he was let off each time.
> 
> Same thing happens here in Australia pretty frequently because some cop catches an Aboriginal guy and manhandles the prisoner so much so that the prisoner dies in custody.
> 
> I don't doubt for a minute what that policeman in Minneapolis did. He did it on purpose to inflict pain on the prisoner only this time the prisoner died. I hope that he gets a life imprisonment.


Sometimes here protests are convent venues for toots so I don't think that's necessarily so.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that a new term to add to Daument, Godfrey?


59 has made himself a verb

High 5 to you 59!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that a new term to add to Daument, Godfrey?


Yes was added a while ago when 59 accidentally got a milestone.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Really good IPA and I'm not even a "beer guy."


Even better! If I see it in Oz I'll get it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> This is true.
> It's also an extremely stressful job, where they get to see the worst of humanity on a regular basis and have to become a bit toughened up emotionally to deal with it.
> Most cops I know are good people, and a few find are tormented and challenged regularly by what they are expected to do and put up with as part of their day to day duties.
> I know one who worked closely with one of the victims of the recent road tragedy in Victoria, and she was finding it difficult to just go to work afterwards and be "normal" and would often break down every time she finished a shift and could "switch off".
> ...


I know a fair few good cops. They are nice people but there are some which are disgusting. But that is society. There's good and bad. Then there is news and media. They pick on all the bad and hype it so much that it makes it look bad overall.

Yeah, that case of the four cops in Melbourne that got wiped off by that stupid truck driver. That was a waste and unfortunately the news just doesn't focus enough on the real bad guy here. What's happened to the truck driver?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Carbon or diamond?


'Clear carbon' ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> :-(


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I know Bro BT, the last couple of days has seen OoO move way too quickly for me. Last night was okay as there was only like 60 posts


Some things have a pace of their own. Least you and I are no longer the top posters.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Sometimes here protests are convent venues for toots so I don't think that's necessarily so.


That is true too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yes was added a while ago when 59 accidentally got a milestone.


I was thinking of a new verb too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is true too.


LOL toots = riots..


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate to even comment on this. When you pull a trigger it's done. You either defended yourself or just royally messed up. This POS had all kinds of time to get off the guys neck. Like that other POS a few years ago that choked a guy out and killed him. Immobilize as safely as possible or stop trying. Fat cop shoots a guy running away. No buddy you wait for backup and catch back up with him. Cops killing people senselessly is a problem. *Had a friend get killed years back because his hands were in his pockets and head phones in his ears. Didn't hear the cops orders and wasn't paying attention. Got shot.* Basis to my rant is find better cops. Find a way to produce better police officers. This is just beyond ridiculous.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's all sorts of FUBAR.

Very sorry to hear this mate.

It's not always the case that cops start out bad, but sometimes what they have to deal with and the temptations they come across in the job can turn them bad. 
I'm not excusing them - It's never acceptable - but we need to get better at prevention and early detection.

I agree with you in that it's very important to weed them out as early as possible though.

The perception given by TV shows is that police internal investigations are hated and abhorred by honest cops because of what they do, but the message I get from the cops I know is that they welcome and encourage what these guys do, because they want to weed out the bad eggs just as much, if not more, than the rest of us.

The danger in the old days was that the corruption was at very high levels, and if you publicly supported an investigation, you could have been targeted.

Our society has outgrown tolerance for rogue cops and the solidarity and support for "bad" cops internally is hopefully being broken down as well...

EDIT : Just a thought: Their pay rates relative to what they are expected to do, (Like most emergency services such as Paramedics and Fire Services), are rather pathetic though. Maybe if we paid them like doctors (another critical service), we would attract and keep better people...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like the diamonds in the bezel. Then again I do like the white gold rainbow Daytona


I do as well, but I think we may be in the minority here...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Some things have a pace of their own. Least you and I are no longer the top posters.


You're still a page one'r.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Some things have a pace of their own. Least you and I are no longer the top posters.


Haha true


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> LOL toots = riots..


I figured that's what you were trying to say.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I do as well, but I think we may be in the minority here...


Well you do have good taste ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Indeed. I know some great ones and I know some bad ones. Still the split decision and tactical training is so important. Car chases, subduing suspects, all dangerous actions and safety for all involved should be understood. We just lost a trooper involved in a car chase. Young guy charged with murder. As a firefighter we train for decision making and tactics. Safety first before. Sometimes you just let it burn and protect everything else around it. *I truly don't have the answers but we can do better. *
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This.

As a man on the front lines, you have a better understanding of this than most of us AL and it's important that we all support efforts to change...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> That's nice.
> I like a world time complication, and the diamonds on the lugs and the bezel add some bling but aren't overdone.
> If it was me, I would want to replace the roman numerals with applied batons though...
> 
> ...


Godfrey:

Read this totally wrong as a post *by* Sappie.

Sorry...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> EDIT : Just a thought: Their pay rates relative to what they are expected to do, (Like most emergency services such as Paramedics and Fire Services), are rather pathetic though. Maybe if we paid them like doctors (another critical service), we would attract and keep better people...


Here's a suggestion. Log onto VicPol and check the starting salaries and a senior constable. It's by no means pittance.

The term pathetic is what the unions want you to believe. Yes, emergency services play a vital role in society. So does the garbage collector and the plumber who clears your drainage otherwise you will be living in knew deep crap.

Then the train drivers and bus drivers who drive you on public transport and the check out girl at Coles and Woolies who makes sure that the Chinese girl doesn't buy more than 1 can of milk powder. They all do important work. I think they should all be paid as much as doctors. Pfft


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Mark club eh? Hello. I haven't worn this guy in about 6 months
> View attachment 15168649


Wow! Great watch and great photo!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> *That is sexist. Why does an executive need to be a he?* *She.*
> 
> She is a high level executive and the daughter of the owner of Huawei who is being held in Canada at the behest of America. This is because America alleged that Huawei broke American imposed trade sanctions against Iran by selling hi tech equipment to Iran.
> 
> They want to extradite her to American to stand trial for breaking those sanctions.


I wasn't aware of the story at all.

Re: bolded text - Not intentionally so, but you are right.
Assumptions of this type, intentional or not, perpetuate the misogynist myth.

I'll try harder...

P.S. What is the correct terminology for addressing an unknown subject of unknown gender?

I was always taught that "He", or "She" is appropriate as a generic pronoun. Should I now use "It"?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why do you use scanners if it's paperless?


Don't consume paper, but still sometimes receive paper, that is subsequently scanned and recycled...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> *Nessun dorma*
> 
> Context
> 
> ...


Thanks Merv.

#OoOUniversity


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Don't consume paper, but still sometimes receive paper, that is subsequently scanned and recycled...


Paper sometimes is TP


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Don't consume paper, but still sometimes receive paper, that is subsequently scanned and recycled...


Paper sometimes is TP


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

High pay does not always guarantee good. There are also some bad doctors.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate being patient waiting to buy a watch. End of the summer I should have the cash and most everything should be back to somewhat normal. The great thing about waiting I can narrow down my wish list. Holding out is tough.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hang in there. If left on m own, I'd already need a second box to hold all the dumb Swatches I would've bought to "tide me over".


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> I get it mate,....
> 
> That's why i started reading backwards....Doing that will help to selectively go from the end to the start of the topics and you will not miss any thing major in the process. b-)


But... but... but... that goes against every principle of SoOoO...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


>


Notice the wings flex when he... well, the pilot in the front seat... pulls back on the stick.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Wow! Great watch and great photo!


Thanks


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that a new term to add to Daument, Godfrey?


Definitely.
Don't forget to add to the OoO dictionary BSF'd, Ginault and what was the DJSteve one?

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I love this gif


That scene resonates with so many people. Mike Judge wrote a near-perfect film.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I wasn't aware of the story at all.
> 
> Re: bolded text - Not intentionally so, but you are right.
> Assumptions of this type, intentional or not, perpetuate the misogynist myth.
> ...


They.

Use 'it' on a person if they're a Ginault

Easiest way to remember the rule for about 99z of the time you'll use it is:
they = person
it = thing


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> High pay does not always guarantee good. There are also some bad doctors.


All areas of the healthcare industry.

well all areas of life really. High pay doesn't mean you get what you pay for.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Definitely.
> Don't forget to add to the OoO dictionary BSF'd, Ginault and what was the DJSteve one?
> 
> SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


Being a Ginault to get a watch. Aruba story was Steve I think


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That scene resonates with so many people. Mike Judge wrote a near-perfect film.


Beavis and butthead movie?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here's a suggestion. Log onto VicPol and check the starting salaries and a senior constable. It's by no means pittance.
> 
> The term pathetic is what the unions want you to believe. Yes, emergency services play a vital role in society. So does the garbage collector and the plumber who clears your drainage otherwise you will be living in knew deep crap.
> 
> Then the train drivers and bus drivers who drive you on public transport and the check out girl at Coles and Woolies who makes sure that the Chinese girl doesn't buy more than 1 can of milk powder. They all do important work. I think they should all be paid as much as doctors. Pfft


Except the garbage collector, plumber, train and bus drivers are a lot less likely to be shot and killed by a disturbed, abusive husband when responding to a "routine" domestic violence call, like the Utah officer killed yesterday.

And yes, some cities/states pay much better than others. I know some small departments along the southern border start officers at barely $20k a year (USD) and have huge problems with corruption. The fact is law enforcement will most likely always be a government funded job and will never compete with the private sector. Unfortunately, we will have to focus more on better background checks, polygraphs, and psych evaluations and when a guy has something like 20 complaints/investigations against him, even if you can't fire him (bc of strong union protection) he should be riding a desk and not dealing with the public.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I wasn't aware of the story at all.
> 
> Re: bolded text - Not intentionally so, but you are right.
> Assumptions of this type, intentional or not, perpetuate the misogynist myth.
> ...


I believe it's "they"


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Hang in there. If left on m own, I'd already need a second box to hold all the dumb Swatches I would've bought to "tide me over".


I can now really appreciate the cheap mod watch thing even more though. Couple hundred dollar on a mod diver that you can do just about anything to. Scratches the itch for a little while I guess you could say.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That scene resonates with so many people. Mike Judge wrote a near-perfect film.


I often reference Idiocracy, another Mike Judge film, that I think really sums up the dumbing down of our society. The first 2 minutes are gold.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I wasn't aware of the story at all.
> 
> Re: bolded text - Not intentionally so, but you are right.
> Assumptions of this type, intentional or not, perpetuate the misogynist myth.
> ...


LOL. I was winding you up mate.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> All areas of the healthcare industry.
> 
> well all areas of life really. High pay doesn't mean you get what you pay for.


Godfrey

I've lost count of the amount of cases I've consulted on where I've picked up a file and pretty much gone 'this is corrrct but it's failed to factor in some key concerns'.

Most recent example was someone who was contracted to do a Risk assessment did a cognitive assessment (I.e. intelligence test) with lip service to risk. The case itself has a whole bunch of issues - brain injury, substance use, mental health and a bunch of other high spiral factors. They then recommended that the person have ongoing consults by a neuropsych (which isn't covered by our public health system).

I worked with the family and recommended stuff that no one had thought about before but the family suspected was the case. so the Mum asked me as the family was willing to pay for the additional work but just wanted another opinion.

My advice was do it if you'd like as it won't do any harm however I'd save your money and use a regular psychologist because the work neuropsychs will do won't cover what the person needs, in particular it won't address the root cause of their risks (I.e grief and loss and improper coping). The money would be better spent on a good neurologist rather than a neuropsychologist.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I often reference Idiocracy, another Mike Judge film, that I think really sums up the dumbing down of our society. The first 2 minutes are gold.


The entire movie is gold. One of the best. So many great lines in that movie.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Don't consume paper, but still sometimes receive paper, that is subsequently scanned and recycled...


Ah... only government departments still insist on sending paper.

We get everything from our clients or customers via email with a PDF attachment. That PDF must be the greatest invention in document transfer


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Most recent example was someone who was contracted to do a Risk assessment did a cognitive assessment (I.e. intelligence test) with lip service to risk. The case itself has a whole bunch of issues - brain injury, substance use, mental health and a bunch of other high spiral factors. *They then recommended that the person *have ongoing consults by a neuropsych (which isn't covered by our public health system).


Godfrey. B5 - they

Well I know the gender of said person but used they to keep it ambiguous


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So why doesn't Canada just deport her to China?


There's a concept called "double criminality" which says that if a given crime that's committed elsewhere is _also a crime in Canada_, that is sufficient grounds to extradite said person even though the offense was not committed in Canada.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Definitely.
> Don't forget to add to the OoO dictionary BSF'd, Ginault and what was the DJSteve one?
> 
> SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


I will switch to texting you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Being a Ginault to get a watch. Aruba story was Steve I think


Douchestevez was the verb I think


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> The entire movie is gold. One of the best. So many great lines in that movie.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


All I need is a toilet recliner and some 'lectrolytes and I'm good to go.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Carbon or diamond?


Aren't they the same thing?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Except the garbage collector, plumber, train and bus drivers are a lot less likely to be shot and killed by a disturbed, abusive husband when responding to a "routine" domestic violence call, like the Utah officer killed yesterday.
> 
> And yes, some cities/states pay much better than others. I know some small departments along the southern border start officers at barely $20k a year (USD) and have huge problems with corruption. The fact is law enforcement will most likely always be a government funded job and will never compete with the private sector. Unfortunately, we will have to focus more on better background checks, polygraphs, and psych evaluations and when a guy has something like 20 complaints/investigations against him, even if you can't fire him (bc of strong union protection) he should be riding a desk and not dealing with the public.


Hi kiwi. You didn't catch onto my sarcasm. Every worker in Australia says they are doing an essential service and everyone wants a 20% pay rise. One that state governments can't afford and in private sector, caused a lot of businesses to go under.

Salary disparity in America is truly pathetic. Yes, I do know how much a cop (and a soldier) there earns and I was surprised that there are people who would put their lives on the line for so little money.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> *59 has made himself a verb*
> 
> High 5 to you 59!


There is no higher accolade available for a poster on a men's jewellery forum.

Except maybe a knight of OoO...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Douchestevez was the verb I think


Yep, I'll take credit for that one.

If memory serves, I think he saw the error of his ways (or seemed to) a few months back, so I'd cut him some slack now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think the riots wouldn't happen if the arresting officer did not try to kill the crim? I read a news that this guy has had previous complaints of police brutality against him previously and he was let off each time.
> 
> Same thing happens here in Australia pretty frequently because some cop catches an Aboriginal guy and manhandles the prisoner so much so that the prisoner dies in custody.
> 
> I don't doubt for a minute what that policeman in Minneapolis did. *He did it on purpose to inflict pain on the prisoner only this time the prisoner died.* I hope that he gets a life imprisonment.


It's been reported that the cop and the dead guy knew each other from working together as bouncers at a nightclub for the last 17 years. WTF.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know a fair few good cops. They are nice people but there are some which are disgusting. But that is society. There's good and bad. Then there is news and media. They pick on all the bad and hype it so much that it makes it look bad overall.
> 
> Yeah, that case of the four cops in Melbourne that got wiped off by that stupid truck driver. That was a waste and unfortunately the news just doesn't focus enough on the real bad guy here. What's happened to the truck driver?


He has been charged with culpable driving.

Porsche driver has been charged with multiple offences including failing to render assistance. (It is alleged he filmed himself taunting a dying police officer.)

Neither of them will escape police attention for the rest of their lives...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi kiwi. You didn't catch onto my sarcasm. Every worker in Australia says they are doing an essential service and everyone wants a 20% pay rise. One that state governments can't afford and in private sector, caused a lot of businesses to go under.
> 
> Salary disparity in America is truly pathetic. Yes, I do know how much a cop (and a soldier) there earns and I was surprised that there are people who would put their lives on the line for so little money.


Gotcha, sorry, still learning personalities here and actually love how international this group is. I thought of this after my post, but I think the US will see doctors in the public sector before we see law enforcement in the private sector. We'll see.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> All I need is a toilet recliner and some 'lectrolytes and I'm good to go.


Brondo!!! The thirst mutilator

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well you do have good taste ;-)


Thats the first time I've heard that!

You know I'm going to have to put that quote in my signature now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Carbon *IS* diamond


FIFY ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here's a suggestion. Log onto VicPol and check the starting salaries and a senior constable. It's by no means pittance.
> 
> The term pathetic is what the unions want you to believe. Yes, emergency services play a vital role in society. So does the garbage collector and the plumber who clears your drainage otherwise you will be living in knew deep crap.
> 
> Then the train drivers and bus drivers who drive you on public transport and the check out girl at Coles and Woolies who makes sure that the Chinese girl doesn't buy more than 1 can of milk powder. They all do important work. I think they should all be paid as much as doctors. Pfft


None of those others put their lives on the line every day they go to work.

With the exception of the plumber, they also don't have to deal with the excrement of society.

Relatively speaking, a police constable earns less than train and bus drivers, and - no offence to transport workers - but no way I would put the challenges of their roles at the same level...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Aretha sounded like,she was trying to strangle a cat. She's got a fantastic voice but that was terrible. The fact that Pavarotti came afterwards probably made hers sound even worse.
> 
> David Phelps Looks like the overacted the whole thing, including the vocals
> 
> Surprise packet was Michael Bolton. Did not expect that performance from him


(and @Merv )

I dunno, I dug Aretha changing it up.

It's like choosing favorite shade of orange. They all executed awfully well, so it's a matter of whose interpretation we like.

Betcha you two haven't seen this one:


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I've done a few silly things as well, but been lucky to get away with it without too much drama in most cases.
> 
> I've had my PA book a return flight for me in the wrong month, which I didn't pick up, so I turned up to fly home a month before my actually scheduled return flight.
> They were good enough to put me on an alternate flight later that day though.
> ...


Yeah, I've done wrong month, too, and showed up the day after the flight was booked. I don't miss air travel deadlines, but I do miss roaming the earth.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> EDIT : Just a thought: Their pay rates relative to what they are expected to do, (Like most emergency services such as Paramedics and Fire Services), are rather pathetic though. Maybe if we paid them like doctors (another critical service), we would attract and keep better people...


It's that, and the expectation that the culture would hold itself to a high standard of honor and discipline.

The kind of people who would want to feel that they're doing good things also want to know that all their colleagues have the same goals, and that the ones who undermine those goals will get pushed out.

But when the internal discipline doesn't happen, and the bad eggs aren't held accountable... then you get some people who feel that they can get away with certain things.

That's the kind of culture shift that people talk about. Same thing in the military.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15168719


Almost unrecognisable...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I often reference Idiocracy, another Mike Judge film, that I think really sums up the dumbing down of our society. The first 2 minutes are gold.


 I almost made my user name "Not Sure".


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> High pay does not always guarantee good. There are also some bad doctors.


Not on OoO.

Best of the best on here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> P.S. What is the correct terminology for addressing an unknown subject of unknown gender?
> 
> I was always taught that "He", or "She" is appropriate as a generic pronoun. Should I now use "It"?


+1 for what Dog said -- "they" is a good multi-anonymous singular pronoun. I think it was the same way twenty years ago. Didn't think anything of it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I almost made my user name "Not Sure".







OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> High pay does not always guarantee good. There are also some bad doctors.


Q: What do you call the graduate who got the worst grades in med school?

A: "Doctor"


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Almost unrecognisable...


I still don't know who this is.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I almost made my user name "Not Sure".


Nice! Or Upgrayedd? Lol


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

This is an absolute tour de force. Really love this......the rising urgency throughout reminds me of my mood when I'm in a milestone run.

The final minute or so is truly spine tingling stuff....if it doesn't affect you, you must be a faaarkin cyborg.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I wasn't aware of the story at all.
> 
> Re: bolded text - Not intentionally so, but you are right.
> Assumptions of this type, intentional or not, perpetuate the misogynist myth.
> ...


I just call them all she. A guy who is mistaken for a girl knows damm well he's girly. You call one of those manly girls a he and they will call some kind of coalition on your arse. So rule of thumb is they all girls unless there's no doubt.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Beavis and butthead movie?


That too. My dad and I thought it was great.

IMO, Office Space got dismissed as a cheap cult comedy, but every character is so fleshed out and familiar. Maybe it didn't have enough whiz-wow cinematography, but it's a cubicle movie - you get what you get.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Merv said:


> *Nessun dorma*
> 
> Context
> 
> ...


Fat
Man was a legend...,

I cant believe some pop/rock stars did duets with luciano.

It would be like me boxing mike tyson


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Salary disparity in America is truly pathetic. Yes, I do know how much a cop (and a soldier) there earns and I was surprised that there are people who would put their lives on the line for so little money.


One of the guys in my unit qualified for food stamps -.and that was including when he made _sergeant._


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I think these are going to be my go to girls on here. Love me some Britta and Annie. Well at least until I finish binging the series again.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah there's no fires or looting so who cares?


Vancouver only riots when they lose the Stanley Cup.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That too. My dad and I thought it was great.
> 
> IMO, Office Space got dismissed as a cheap cult comedy, but every character is so fleshed out and familiar. Maybe it didn't have enough whiz-wow cinematography, but it's a cubicle movie - you get what you get.


 Office Space gets quoted in my workplace every day. I'm just waiting for them to come take my stapler.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That too. My dad and I thought it was great.
> 
> IMO, Office Space got dismissed as a cheap cult comedy, but every character is so fleshed out and familiar. Maybe it didn't have enough whiz-wow cinematography, but it's a cubicle movie - you get what you get.


I'm going to need you and your dad to go ahead and watch Idiocracy and I'll expect a full report on Monday...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Skip. I just don't bother to do it.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A such is China. It's a message from China to Canada. You catch one of ours, and we will sentence ten to death. See how long you can hold up.


Hence my deep contempt for the Chinese regime.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So why doesn't Canada just deport her to China?


She wants to go back to China. Canada has an arrangement with the US to capture and extradite to the US those individuals who commit crimes. So Canada is simply upholding their side of the bargain.

What's really strange is China's backlash against Canada when the jurisdiction that is charging the b*tch with fraud is the US.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Soooo cute.


Yes they are...










And wow, do NOT google "Olsen twins" with safe search off! All fake but dayum!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I haven't heard of this at all on our local entertainment news.
> 
> Why is he being held?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52793343


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Read this totally wrong as a post *by* Sappie.
> 
> Sorry...


Haha. And no, not bored of it yet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Then the train drivers and bus drivers who drive you on public transport and the check out girl at Coles and Woolies who makes sure that the Chinese girl doesn't buy more than 1 can of milk powder. They all do important work. I think they should all be paid as much as doctors. Pfft


So long as that Woolies girl doesn't kneel on that Chinese girl's neck too long.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I wasn't aware of the story at all.
> 
> Re: bolded text - Not intentionally so, but you are right.
> Assumptions of this type, intentional or not, perpetuate the misogynist myth.
> ...


Zhe of course!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Yes they are...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite Olsen sister.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> This is an absolute tour de force. Really love this......the rising urgency throughout reminds me of my mood when I'm in a milestone run.
> 
> The final minute or so is truly spine tingling stuff....if it doesn't affect you, you must be a faaarkin cyborg.


Funny story about a different recording...

My sister bought a CD of Carmina Burana from the store, brought it home, and started playing it. After a few minutes, she called me over and said, "Can you listen to this? Something's wrong. Is it a problem with the CD?" Gave it a listen and... dude, it _sucked._ Intonation was kinda wack, the principal trumpet couldn't hang, and I swear that it was missing several instruments.

We went back to the store - this was Best Buy back when they had a separate room for all the classical albums - and we asked the clerk about it. Fortunately, he was an older guy who knew his stuff when it came to classical music. "Can we, uh, return or exchange this album?"

"Hmm. Is it scratched or something?"

"No," I said, "It's a terrible performance."

"Oh? Okay, well, let's give it a listen." And he put it into the stere and started playing it over the room's speakers. "Wow. Oh my goodness, this is _awful._ I'm sorry we sold this to you! Let me pick out a good one and give you a straight exchange."

I don't remember which one he gave us, but it was friggin' _stellar._


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yep, I'll take credit for that one.
> 
> If memory serves, I think he saw the error of his ways (or seemed to) a few months back, so I'd cut him some slack now.


True. And he is now banned. That makes him a legend


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's been reported that the cop and the dead guy knew each other from working together as bouncers at a nightclub for the last 17 years. WTF.


Really? Oh, like WTF?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Office Space gets quoted in my workplace every day. I'm just waiting for them to come take my stapler.


My wife wanted a stapler for her desk here at home, and they actually had a Swingline in RED at the store. I explained to her how Swingline never made red staplers until Office Space came out and everyone started asking for staplers like the prop ones in the movie.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> He has been charged with culpable driving.
> 
> Porsche driver has been charged with multiple offences including failing to render assistance. (It is alleged he filmed himself taunting a dying police officer.)
> 
> ...


Some of the truck drivers need a driving lesson refresher.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm going to need you and your dad to go ahead and watch Idiocracy and I'll expect a full report on Monday...*M'kay? Great, thanks*


FIFY

and fawk you Lumberg lol


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mav said:


> "I'll hit the brakes, he'll fly right by."


Negative ghost rider, the pattern is full.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> This is an absolute tour de force. Really love this......the rising urgency throughout reminds me of my mood when I'm in a milestone run.
> 
> The final minute or so is truly spine tingling stuff....if it doesn't affect you, you must be a faaarkin cyborg.


Let's just say you are a lot more cultured than I am. All the binary code postings earlier reminded me of 101 Clutch song and I pretty much listened to Clutch the rest of the day. Although that video was very impressive, that's about my fill right there. And why the hell hold a violin and just shake it around? It's not a maraca.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A such is China. It's a message from China to Canada. You catch one of ours, and we will sentence ten to death. See how long you can hold up.


Hopefully forever.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Like everything else in life, there are good people and there are bad people. Unfortunately a few bad people end up being cops. I personally know a couple of not so nice guys who are cops and frankly, shouldn't be. I do firmly believe that most cops are good and here to help. It's unfair to judge all of them by the bad acts that a few have committed.


I see that mentality every single day in Hong Kong these days - one bad seed and all of a sudden they want to burn the whole forest.

一竹篙打一船人, 屢見不爽！


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> One of the guys in my unit qualified for food stamps -.and that was including when he made _sergeant._


But how many times was he divorced and how many kids did he have?

The military isn't funded for families. It doesn't really start paying well for that stuff until you are in your 30's but I have so many 20 year old PFCs trying to support a wife and 2 kids.

It is getting a little better but the pay differential was a single guy with no kids and one with dependents is minuscule (just like every other job, really).


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So why doesn't Canada just deport her to China?


Because we have an extradition treaty with America and our courts aren't politically controlled.

You could argue that they should have practiced strategic incompetence when the request was received (ie let her "get away" before she could be arrested).... but once you've nabbed her, you have no choice buy to let it play out in the courts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Almost unrecognisable...


ah but you do?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I still don't know who this is.


Ask BSF.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There's a concept called "double criminality" which says that if a given crime that's committed elsewhere is _also a crime in Canada_, that is sufficient grounds to extradite said person even though the offense was not committed in Canada.


Nice. Did you read up or were you already up to date on the case?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> :-d:-d:-d
> 
> It's an interesting watch and its design.. I saw one in flesh when i went to pick up BB58.. Not for everyone....
> 
> I encouraged Bro Dick to wear it on and see how it talks to him.... lots of tool stuff with that...


Heading out now with Mrs Mui to try it on...jury is still out.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Ask BSF.


BSF, quien es?

Is it Cate Blanchett?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Gotcha, sorry, still learning personalities here and actually love how international this group is. I thought of this after my post, but I think the US will see doctors in the public sector before we see law enforcement in the private sector. We'll see.


Nothing to be sorry about mate. I actually thought you were from New Zealand, you know, kiwi?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> None of those others put their lives on the line every day they go to work.
> 
> With the exception of the plumber, they also don't have to deal with the excrement of society.
> 
> ...


Nooo, bus drivers get sneezed on and that is hazardous


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Q: What do you call the graduate who got the worst grades in med school?
> 
> A: "Doctor"


In Australia, a student in Medical school would have been the top 1% of the cohort.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I still don't know who this is.


Me too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hence my deep contempt for the Chinese regime.


Me too. I though they were opening up after Kissinger and Deng's historic meeting. They were on a good path until this Xi came along. Prob not good to go into politics so I will stop. Sorry all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So long as that Woolies girl doesn't kneel on that Chinese girl's neck too long.


Just stay away from the fat ones. They are very obnoxious. Some of them are so salty and it is a chore to go to the supermarket, so much so that I love the self service checkout.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's been reported that the cop and the dead guy knew each other from working together as bouncers at a nightclub for the last 17 years. WTF.


That just raises a hell of a lot more questions and seemingly makes things worse. Hope things don't escalate for you guys


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Thats the first time I've heard that!
> 
> You know I'm going to have to put that quote in my signature now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Lol do it!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I see that mentality every single day in Hong Kong these days - one bad seed and all of a sudden they want to burn the whole forest.
> 
> 一竹篙打一船人, 屢見不爽！


Well said.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Because we have an extradition treaty with America and our courts aren't politically controlled.
> 
> You could argue that they should have practiced strategic incompetence when the request was received (ie let her "get away" before she could be arrested).... but once you've nabbed her, you have no choice buy to let it play out in the courts.


So Julian Assange was smarter?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I think these are going to be my go to girls on here. Love me some Britta and Annie. Well at least until I finish binging the series again.


lol great show. I only saw up to season 2 then just let it go for whatever reason.

didn't Chevy leave the series? Or was fired?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> High pay does not always guarantee good. There are also some bad doctors.


True.
But can reduce the likelihood of temptation for corruption, and attract people interested in the law who would otherwise be more tempted by a career as a lawyer.

I believe the FBI hires a lot of lawyers?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Hence my deep contempt for the Chinese regime.


So true. Problem happens when people take the regime as being the Chinese people, that's when sh.t gets bad.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True. And he is now banned. That makes him a legend


Lmao


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao


Like how Ned Kelly is a legend.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nothing to be sorry about mate. I actually thought you were from New Zealand, you know, kiwi?


I thought so as well but then they've said they're in the US quite a lot


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like how Ned Kelly is a legend.


Funny part is I think he is a douche. There's a lot of glorifying outlaws from the 1800s like they're some amazing people. Not a fan


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Hence my deep contempt for the Chinese regime.


The powers that be have had a very long history of treating people in a way that goes back centuries.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> lol great show. I only saw up to season 2 then just let it go for whatever reason.
> 
> didn't Chevy leave the series? Or was fired?


Season 3 is phenomenal. Many classic episodes. Season 4 is commonly considered the worst as the creator Dan Harmon was fired for that season but then rehired to do Season 5 and 6, which are also very good. Chevy did leave the show. I think there were rumors he was highly disliked for being maybe a little too much like his character on the show.

Britta and Annie want you to come back and say hello.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nothing to be sorry about mate. I actually thought you were from New Zealand, you know, kiwi?


No worries. I've gotten that before. It's actually derived from my very hard to pronounce last name.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> She wants to go back to China. Canada has an arrangement with the US to capture and extradite to the US those individuals who commit crimes. So Canada is simply upholding their side of the bargain.
> 
> What's really strange is China's backlash against Canada when the jurisdiction that is charging the b*tch with fraud is the US.


Not strange at all. They probably have more leverage with Canada, the US not as much. In addition, they probably didn't want to rock the boat any more with the US, given they had just completed a hard-fought trade treaty. Think that may ultimately go out the window; seeing signs of relations getting worse today already.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Paula


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Funny story about a different recording...
> 
> My sister bought a CD of Carmina Burana from the store, brought it home, and started playing it. After a few minutes, she called me over and said, "Can you listen to this? Something's wrong. Is it a problem with the CD?" Gave it a listen and... dude, it _sucked._ Intonation was kinda wack, the principal trumpet couldn't hang, and I swear that it was missing several instruments.
> 
> ...


Ain't it a real pleasure dealing with salespeople who know what the eff they're talking about?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey Bro PF, that you? Wanna race???


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Paula


Still just fine.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Being a Ginault to get a watch. Aruba story was Steve I think


Do we need to add another new one?

Raja

Noun - a watch modified from original to look like a unicorn with claimed OEM parts but not disclosed up front and using the same nickname as the genuine, significantly more expensive, original.
Usage : After seeing a watch posted with parts not original to the watch.
"Is that watch a Raja?"

Verb - the act of creating said watch and posting on the internet without full disclosure.
Usage:
As in a person who posts a SS rolex with parts from a white gold model and accepts compliments on his "Smurf" without clarification. "He's done a Raja".

Adjective - Used as a descriptive term for the resulting watch or the person who posts said watch.
Usage:
"He's such a Raja", or "That watch is a Raja"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I was winding you up mate.


I know.
But the reminder was worthwhile anyway...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Nice. Did you read up or were you already up to date on the case?


I've been following the case off and on. More interested in the technology-related aspects but tough to ignore the geopolitical implications of the tussle over Huawei...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^lol


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> BSF, quien es?
> 
> Is it Cate Blanchett?


Cate _wishes_ she looks like that.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I've lost count of the amount of cases I've consulted on where I've picked up a file and pretty much gone 'this is corrrct but it's failed to factor in some key concerns'.
> 
> ...


And that demonstrates the value of a second opinion for decisions with potentially serious implications...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cate _wishes_ she looks like that.


Oh, this young lady?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah... only government departments still insist on sending paper.
> 
> We get everything from our clients or customers via email with a PDF attachment. That PDF must be the greatest invention in document transfer


Lot's of utilities, infrastructure and property services as well.

I believe it was originally developed by Adobe and then they made it available for others.

Great to have a common format acceptable across platforms that retains formatting...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Douchestevez was the verb I think


That's the one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

OK, this is escalating quickly. Police protesters are all around LA, particularly Downtown. A couple of hours around, they tried to get onto the freeway. Now they are a few blocks from my apartment building and making their way over. Media and police helicopters are everywhere, at least 6 or 7. Things are getting violent too, with police being attacked, shops, and buildings being vandalized and windows smashed in.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I still don't know who this is.


Paulina Porizkova...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> But how many times was he divorced and how many kids did he have?
> 
> The military isn't funded for families. It doesn't really start paying well for that stuff until you are in your 30's but I have so many 20 year old PFCs trying to support a wife and 2 kids.
> 
> It is getting a little better but the pay differential was a single guy with no kids and one with dependents is minuscule (just like every other job, really).


No divorce, and two kids, one with special needs. The rest of us had no idea until he finally said something about it, and he was a SNCO by that point. He's medically retired and working with a nonprofit now.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Season 3 is phenomenal. Many classic episodes. Season 4 is commonly considered the worst as the creator Dan Harmon was fired for that season but then rehired to do Season 5 and 6, which are also very good. Chevy did leave the show. I think there were rumors he was highly disliked for being maybe a little too much like his character on the show.
> 
> Britta and Annie want you to come back and say hello.


Hahaha yeah I can see Chevy doing that

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Doing we need to add another new one?
> 
> Raja
> 
> ...


Lmao

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Heading out now with Mrs Mui to try it on...jury is still out.


Godfrey

The watch is very good looking in real life, casework is beautiful to look at and lines are really well defined...EXCEPT I honestly can't wear it. It wears me.

So it's a definite no.

On the other hand, the Maurice LaCroix fits much better. But the watch, like it's price, feel cheap on the wrist.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ correct assessment


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> And that demonstrates the value of a second opinion for decisions with potentially serious implications...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Fortunately this was only a financial implication for the family but still saved them maybe $3-5k

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> OK, this is escalating quickly. Police protesters are all around LA, particularly Downtown. A couple of hours around, they tried to get onto the freeway. Now they are a few blocks from my apartment building and making their way over. Media and police helicopters are everywhere, at least 6 or 7. Things are getting violent too, with police being attacked, shops, and buildings being vandalized and windows smashed in.




Stay safe dude

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The watch is very good looking in real life, casework is beautiful to look at and lines are really well defined...EXCEPT I honestly can't wear it. It wears me.
> 
> ...


Nice fades on the denim!

Also the first pic is the nicest one I've seen of the POS1

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

B5 this is for you:









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

As a side note I can't remember whom I was having a conversation with on how non business related 'images' of yourself or your emoloyees can impact your business.

Here's an example that happened yesterday. I need new tyres and there's a place near me. I was about to pop in then saw this parked out the front (in what looks like an employee parking). Even though I own the same car (sans terrible paint job) I decided to not go in.









Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I still don't know who this is.


Liz!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The watch is very good looking in real life, casework is beautiful to look at and lines are really well defined...EXCEPT I honestly can't wear it. It wears me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's big. Just imagine how heavy it would be in WG or platinum.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Funny part is I think he is a douche. There's a lot of glorifying outlaws from the 1800s like they're some amazing people. Not a fan


Well, the aboriginals have their Dreamtime stories and the convicts needed to make up their stories too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Paula


Paula Abdul?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Hey Bro PF, that you? Wanna race???


That's a thinking man's Ferrari!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Doing we need to add another new one?
> 
> Raja
> 
> ...


LOL. He's gonna be coming in here hot and fast I tell ya!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I know.
> But the reminder was worthwhile anyway...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I did say I was going to text you but I forgot what it was all about after catching up with all the posts.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Vancouver only riots when they lose the Stanley Cup.


Sad but true.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Vancouver only riots when they lose the Stanley Cup.


We're two for two!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Lot's of utilities, infrastructure and property services as well.
> 
> I believe it was originally developed by Adobe and then they made it available for others.
> 
> ...


All my bills are via email these days. I feel sorry for the postman


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The watch is very good looking in real life, casework is beautiful to look at and lines are really well defined...EXCEPT I honestly can't wear it. It wears me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Tudor POS is too big for you mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> As a side note I can't remember whom I was having a conversation with on how non business related 'images' of yourself or your emoloyees can impact your business.
> 
> Here's an example that happened yesterday. I need new tyres and there's a place near me. I was about to pop in then saw this parked out the front (in what looks like an employee parking). Even though I own the same car (sans terrible paint job) I decided to not go in.
> 
> ...


But that is an awesome spray painting job on the body!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I see that mentality every single day in Hong Kong these days - one bad seed and all of a sudden they want to burn the whole forest.
> 
> 一竹篙打一船人, 屢見不爽！











?!?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True. And he is now banned. That makes him a legend and *fair game*


FIFY...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> No worries. I've gotten that before. It's actually derived from my very hard to pronounce last name.


Kwiatkowski?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some of the truck drivers need a driving lesson refresher.


It's too easy to get a truck licence with very little actual experience or training...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> ah but you do?


Yes.
Had to Google to confirm though as I wasn't sure...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The watch is very good looking in real life, casework is beautiful to look at and lines are really well defined...EXCEPT I honestly can't wear it. It wears me.
> 
> ...


Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Heading out now with Mrs Mui to try it on...jury is still out.


Nice.
Enjoy your AD experience.
Let us know Mrs Mui's opinion as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The watch is very good looking in real life, casework is beautiful to look at and lines are really well defined...EXCEPT I honestly can't wear it. It wears me.
> 
> ...


Good looking ML, but I can't get past the shopping-mallish feel of ML generally.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> BSF, quien es?
> 
> Is it Cate Blanchett?


Good Lord NO!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In Australia, a student in Medical school would have been the top 1% of the cohort.


And that's just to get in to the course.

Doesn't guarantee that they have any people skills though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. He's gonna be coming in here hot and fast I tell ya!


Someone do that with a @.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Kwiatkowski?


Whoa! How'd you figure that out!?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> ?!?


Haha actually there is a typo, it should have read: 一竹篙打一船人, 屢見不鮮

Translation:
一竹篙打一船人
Sweeping a bamboo across a boat, no one is exempted.

屢見不鮮
Seen time and time again.

Meaning: more often than not, we see the entire tribe condemned because one villager committed a crime.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just stay away from the fat ones. They are very obnoxious. Some of them are so salty and it is a chore to go to the supermarket, so much so that I love the self service checkout.


Haha.
Some of the younger ones just grunt at you rather than speak and forget their manners. I hate that.
The machine at least says please and thank you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Whoa! How'd you figure that out!?


. Congrats on your World Championship in 2014.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Haha actually there is a typo, it should have read: 一竹篙打一船人, 屢見不鮮
> 
> Translation:
> 一竹篙打一船人
> ...











Love these translations!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> ?!?


Ah.. google translate does it again.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol do it!


Do you miss the notifications after I removed the previous one?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like how Ned Kelly is a legend.


Nah.
He was real.
And a cop killer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Funny part is I think he is a douche. There's a lot of glorifying outlaws from the 1800s like they're some amazing people. Not a fan


Same.
I don't understand the glorification of criminals and murderers.
He added no value to society...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> FIFY...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thanks! Like how we can make fun of Ned Kelly?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Kwiatkowski?


That's not hard.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah.. google translate does it again.


No! I am actually paying for this app!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's not hard.


Okay, how bout this?

Kwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkw


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And that's just to get in to the course.
> 
> Doesn't guarantee that they have any people skills though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You would hope that the admission interviews will weed out all the bad ones.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone do that with a @.


No, no thanks. He reads this thread as it is.

Last time he was aggressive towards me and said he was from America. Oh... so scared. I wasn't gonna risk getting shot by a gun wielding Texan. Lone Star state yes?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Whoa! How'd you figure that out!?


That's because he is been stalking you?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Haha.
> Some of the younger ones just grunt at you rather than speak and forget their manners. I hate that.
> The machine at least says please and thank you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I like the machines. I can scan the items at my own pace plus I don't have to make small talk if I don't feel like it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Nah.
> He was real.
> And a cop killer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Now that's bad.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Good looking ML, but I can't get past the shopping-mallish feel of ML generally.


Fact is, in hand the ML feels cheap, not mall watch cheap but not far off. The finishing is there, the brushing and polishing is decent for it's price...but it feels cheap and insubstantial. More like an Oris than the AP it's trying to mimic.

The P01, on the other hand, feels like a modern day Rolex.

Personally I love the P01. For a minute there I was tempted to pull out the card. I love everything about it - the design, the workmanship, even the size. Wish I had a bigger wrist.

Mrs Mui never says anything when I'm at an AD, she's cool like that...the comments usually come after.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Same.
> I don't understand the glorification of criminals and murderers.
> He added no value to society...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


If Australians can elect a descendant of an outlaw / mutineer to be state premier, I don't doubt anything.

Google Anna Bligh and the Mutiny on the Bounty.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, how bout this?
> 
> Kwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkw


Okay. It would be hard to pronounce his name and keep a straight face if it was ****kocski


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice fades on the denim!
> 
> Also the first pic is the nicest one I've seen of the POS1
> 
> Brother of OoO


They are my favorite pair of denim


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> Yeah, that's big. Just imagine how heavy it would be in WG or platinum.


It's actually a very comfortable watch to wear. I thought it'd be slightly top heavy but the leather/rubber hybrid strap keeps it on the wrist very, very nicely.

It's the long lug to lug that kills it for me.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't think ADR allows that anymore. But I think the whole country should just relax the right hand drive thing as I found left hand drive is just as easy to drive on the roads. I believe that Sweden switch from right hand drive to left hand overnight. Correct me if I am wrong brother rj .


Yep 1967

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Nice.
> Enjoy your AD experience.
> Let us know Mrs Mui's opinion as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She never say anything while we're at the AD. She knows nothing will change my mind if I love something...

The storm is not the worst when it comes to Mrs Mui...it's the aftermath!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Zhe of course!


We use the gender neutral pronoun "hen". Too much effort to write something like he/she.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I do as well, but I think we may be in the minority here...


Add me to the list; big Daytona Rainbow fan here


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So Julian Assange was smarter?


His time is running out. Last I heard he's off to the land of the Patriots sometime this summer.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Very nice! Nice Ramekins too


Is it me or is there something wrong when OoOs start complimenting each others on their kitchenware?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> OK, this is escalating quickly. Police protesters are all around LA, particularly Downtown. A couple of hours around, they tried to get onto the freeway. Now they are a few blocks from my apartment building and making their way over. Media and police helicopters are everywhere, at least 6 or 7. Things are getting violent too, with police being attacked, shops, and buildings being vandalized and windows smashed in.


Maybe you should consider placing your collection in safe hands. I'm sure OoO can help.

Stay save.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The watch is very good looking in real life, casework is beautiful to look at and lines are really well defined...EXCEPT I honestly can't wear it. It wears me.
> 
> ...


The wrist shot tells it all. Maybe Big Al should give it a try. Given time I think it's going to be a collector's piece.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> She never say anything while we're at the AD. She knows nothing will change my mind if I love something...
> 
> The storm is not the worst when it comes to Mrs Mui...it's the aftermath!


So being at an AD is like being in the eye of the storm

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's just say you are a lot more cultured than I am. All the binary code postings earlier reminded me of 101 Clutch song and I pretty much listened to Clutch the rest of the day. Although that video was very impressive, that's about my fill right there. And why the hell hold a violin and just shake it around? It's not a maraca.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm not very cultured, trust me. Just been doing a bit of YouTube searching in last few weeks to try and find some of the classical stuff that you can recognise but never know much about.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> The wrist shot tells it all. Maybe Big Al should give it a try. Given time I think it's going to be a collector's piece.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Like I said I was really tempted, and for a second I even tried to convince myself that the watch will look GREAT on my son's 7.5" wrist.

The watch is very nice. And for $3,850 it offers something that's not run-of-the-mill like a Black Bay.

p.s. they actually had the guts to tell me no discount, I almost laughed out loud


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> No worries. I've gotten that before. It's actually derived from my very hard to pronounce last name.


Your last name is Seventy One?

One of your relatives is also a member here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ain't it a real pleasure dealing with salespeople who know what the eff they're talking about?


Or that simply give a damn and enjoy their job...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I've seen that piece o ****t tudor in an AD window a while back and I liked it. Got a bit of vintage vibe imo.....never went in the store to check it out, so could be horrendous on wrist, but I suspect it's not as bad as everyone thinks.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merv said:


> I've seen that piece o ****t tudor in an AD window a while back and I liked it. Got a bit of vintage vibe imo.....never went in the store to check it out, so could be horrendous on wrist, but I suspect it's not as bad as everyone thinks.


The salesperson tried it on for me and it's looking really good on his 7.5" wrist. If you're thinking about a bigger, and different! piece I think it will look awesome. The long lugs actually hugged his wrist like it's supposed to.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> So being at an AD is like being in the eye of the storm
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


And I'm glad to report I have dodged this one without a scratch


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Which is why it's on the chopping block...


Nobody congratulated you on 59'ing 1234...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> The salesperson tried it on for me and it's looking really good on his 7.5" wrist. If you're thinking about a bigger, and different! piece I think it will look awesome. The long lugs actually hugged his wrist like it's supposed to.


Yeah mine's 7.25 so thought it might look ok, but unfortunately I'd have to park it in the category of would like to own but shouldn't get (along with white dial, black rubber Omega SMP, IWC portugieser, Reverso, and prob many others I can't think of).

I'll only have one more major purchase and that will likely by Exp II Polar...sometime next year or whenever.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Nobody congratulated you on 59'ing 1234...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Any congratulations will be premature as it's still going...
Speaking of premature, don't you dare go premature on her


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merv said:


> Yeah mine's 7.25 so thought it might look ok, but unfortunately I'd have to park it in the category of would like to own but shouldn't get (along with white dial, black rubber Omega SMP, IWC portugieser, Reverso, and prob many others I can't think of).
> 
> I'll only have one more major purchase and that will likely by Exp II Polar...sometime next year or whenever.


You should try it on before passing judgement. It's a really unique piece and not just another "boring oyster case"!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Hey Bro PF, that you? Wanna race???


Lotus: The thinking man's McLaren...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> OK, this is escalating quickly. Police protesters are all around LA, particularly Downtown. A couple of hours around, they tried to get onto the freeway. Now they are a few blocks from my apartment building and making their way over. Media and police helicopters are everywhere, at least 6 or 7. Things are getting violent too, with police being attacked, shops, and buildings being vandalized and windows smashed in.


Stay inside and keep your family safe.

Even better if you can get out safely before they get to your area...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The watch is very good looking in real life, casework is beautiful to look at and lines are really well defined...EXCEPT I honestly can't wear it. It wears me.
> 
> ...


The P01 looks MASSIVE and bulky on you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> B5 this is for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIFY.

Looks fantastic...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> As a side note I can't remember whom I was having a conversation with on how non business related 'images' of yourself or your emoloyees can impact your business.
> 
> Here's an example that happened yesterday. I need new tyres and there's a place near me. I was about to pop in then saw this parked out the front (in what looks like an employee parking). Even though I own the same car (sans terrible paint job) I decided to not go in.
> 
> ...


At least the Maradona image is accurate and has both Hublot's...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> kiwi71 said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't know who this is.
> ...


Try again...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. He's gonna be coming in here hot and fast I tell ya!


But it's a term of endearment...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All my bills are via email these days. I feel sorry for the postman


Don't.

*She *still gets to deliver the parcels.

Lots of them...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> ?!?


I want to see Richard fight a boat...

By beating it with Bamboo...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks! Like how we can make fun of Ned Kelly?


He's fair game as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's not hard.


Haha,
That's easy.
Should try pronouncing some Greek names...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You would hope that the admission interviews will weed out all the bad ones.


You would wouldn't you, but no...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, no thanks. He reads this thread as it is.
> 
> Last time he was aggressive towards me and said he was from America. Oh... so scared. I wasn't gonna risk getting shot by a gun wielding Texan. Lone Star state yes?


Nah.
He's more likely to call you names and set his Instagram posse on you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is it me or is there something wrong when OoOs start complimenting each others on their kitchenware?


No, we're getting in touch with our feminine side


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Your last name is Seventy One?
> 
> One of your relatives is also a member here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh... twins?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> But it's a term of endearment...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh... you teddy bear. So loving


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If Australians can elect a descendant of an outlaw / mutineer to be state premier, I don't doubt anything.
> 
> Google Anna Bligh and the Mutiny on the Bounty.


Can't hold descendants responsible for the sins of their forebears...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Nah.
> He's more likely to call you names and set his Instagram posse on you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hey! I warned you about getting him worked up right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Can't hold descendants responsible for the sins of their forebears...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That is true.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I want to see Richard fight a boat...
> 
> By beating it with Bamboo...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Right.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Jeans - T - long hair - bandana, P01 it is.





mui.richard said:


> They are my favorite pair of denim


Yep, that's me! Here's me hard at work in my "office attire"! 
The P01 is SoOoO my style, only if it weren't so darn HUGE!

And yeah my work pants are even more faded.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Add me to the list; big Daytona Rainbow fan here


Vindicated...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Do we need to add another new one?
> 
> Raja
> 
> ...


I respectfully oppose my vote against this motion; we use the names of other members in a playful manner, in relation with their funny posts, but when those names are associated with rude behavior and insults, they have no place in our lexicon.



Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. He's gonna be coming in here hot and fast I tell ya!


He'd better not, Jason and CMSgt Bo are keeping a close eye on this thread and you know they have no tolerance for rude behavior


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, that's me! Here's me hard at work in my "office attire"!
> The P01 is SoOoO my style, only if it weren't so darn HUGE!
> 
> And yeah my work pants are even more faded.


Too bad, it would fit perfectly your style, but I agree with you, the lug to lug size of P01 is just too much


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Same.
> I don't understand the glorification of criminals and murderers.
> He added no value to society...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


All depends. I love all the old mobsters and gangsters from way back when. They were terrible people but also something very glamorous about all of it. Hence the Dillinger avatar. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, no thanks. He reads this thread as it is.
> 
> Last time he was aggressive towards me and said he was from America. Oh... so scared. I wasn't gonna risk getting shot by a gun wielding Texan. Lone Star state yes?


The funny thing is not many Texans are afraid of gun wielding Texans. Lmao. Makes you think a little. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Fact is, in hand the ML feels cheap, not mall watch cheap but not far off. The finishing is there, the brushing and polishing is decent for it's price...but it feels cheap and insubstantial. More like an Oris than the AP it's trying to mimic.
> 
> The P01, on the other hand, feels like a modern day Rolex.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan. And I like some strange big gimmicky watches. If that says anything. I still love the BBB but it was not good on the wrist.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I respectfully oppose my vote against this motion; we use the names of other members in a playful manner, in relation with their funny posts, but when those names are associated with rude behavior and insults, they have no place in our lexicon.
> 
> He'd better not, Jason and CMSgt Bo are keeping a close eye on this thread and you know they have no tolerance for rude behavior


I agree. All the others have taken them in good humour and even Godfrey came in for a cameo.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> His time is running out. Last I heard he's off to the land of the Patriots sometime this summer.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Wish he would have been more careful about possibly incriminating himself. Taking ownership of what they were doing was his first mistake. Maybe he's got a couple good loopholes or maybe he wanted to be famous along with the whole deal. Dunno.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> The wrist shot tells it all. Maybe Big Al should give it a try. Given time I think it's going to be a collector's piece.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Nope. I'm out. To me it looks like a cheap watch. Very Invicta-ish.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

And caught up. Wasup bro’s? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> They are my favorite pair of denim


What do you keep in the watch pocket?


----------



## collector210 (Feb 14, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you keep in the watch pocket?


I still have no use for it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Yeah, that's big. Just imagine how heavy it would be in WG or platinum.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you keep in the watch pocket?


This. My old Zippo.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you keep in the watch pocket?


Zippo?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> This. My old Zippo.


#NRA Nice Zippo Bro Dick


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Nope. I'm out. To me it looks like a cheap watch. Very Invicta-ish.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Holding it in my hands it's MILES ahead. Oris, Longines, etc don't even come close.

Invicta? Sorry I've never held one in my life so, should I take your word for it?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> No divorce, and two kids, one with special needs. The rest of us had no idea until he finally said something about it, and he was a SNCO by that point. He's medically retired and working with a nonprofit now.


What? Was he enrolled in EFMP? From my experience the military is pretty on point with that kind of stuff.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> The funny thing is not many Texans are afraid of gun wielding Texans. Lmao. Makes you think a little.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well, I think everyone should be afraid of gun wielding Texans.

By flinging a gun around like it's their God-given right only shows they have more anger/hate than sense, regardless of what that 200+ years old piece of parchment says.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is it me or is there something wrong when OoOs start complimenting each others on their kitchenware?


Odd. Next will be discussing shampoos

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Wish he would have been more careful about possibly incriminating himself. Taking ownership of what they were doing was his first mistake. Maybe he's got a couple good loopholes or maybe he wanted to be famous along with the whole deal. Dunno.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well there's also those two rapes that he was accused of but refused to defend himself as he was worried that Sweden would send him off to the US.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Well, I think everyone should be afraid of gun wielding Texans.
> 
> By flinging a gun around like it's their God-given right only shows they have more anger/hate than sense, regardless of what that 200+ years old piece of parchment says.


It's more like being in a room where everyone is wearing a daytona. No point in engaging in any of Sporty's rules for impressing (annoying) others.

In my experience people only wave guns around like idiots when they are surrounded by folks WITHOUT guns of their own.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> It's more like being in a room where everyone is wearing a daytona. No point in engaging in any of Sporty's rules for impressing (annoying) others.
> 
> *In my experience people only wave guns around like idiots when they are surrounded by folks WITHOUT guns of their own.*


We call these people bullies don't we?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Paulina Porizkova...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


God's gift to man.









He was particularly generous that day...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Do we need to add another new one?
> 
> Raja
> 
> ...


You get the Big Like.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> B5 this is for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that orange thing in the background? Vase?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> As a side note I can't remember whom I was having a conversation with on how non business related 'images' of yourself or your emoloyees can impact your business.
> 
> Here's an example that happened yesterday. I need new tyres and there's a place near me. I was about to pop in then saw this parked out the front (in what looks like an employee parking). Even though I own the same car (sans terrible paint job) I decided to not go in.
> 
> ...


Very nice color tho.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Kwiatkowski?


Reminds me of an old joke:

A guy thought his name was too long, so he had it legally changed. So he's no longer Sam Kwiatkowski; he's now Ed Kwiatkowski.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Whoa! How'd you figure that out!?


"Privacy? There is no privacy. None."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Haha actually there is a typo, it should have read: 一竹篙打一船人, 屢見不鮮
> 
> Translation:
> 一竹篙打一船人
> ...


Wow, even with the translations, I never would have guessed what that really meant!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Any congratulations will be premature as it's still going...
> Speaking of premature, don't you dare go premature on her


Resistance is futile...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Bored waiting for my daughter to finish with the Mother's shopping, and < 10% battery. Doomed 









LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey! I warned you about getting him worked up right?


I'm being polite...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Add me to the list; big Daytona Rainbow fan here


I have a meme for that but I think once was enough.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> This. My old Zippo.


Cool inscription...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gunnar_917 said:
> 
> 
> > B5 this is for you:
> ...


What Orange thing?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I respectfully oppose my vote against this motion; we use the names of other members in a playful manner, in relation with their funny posts, but when those names are associated with rude behavior and insults, they have no place in our lexicon.


You know, I never thought of that until you spelled it out. Good point.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You get the Big Like.
> 
> View attachment 15169647


GF

Even tho PF made a very good point, keep the Big Like for cleverness.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I respectfully oppose my vote against this motion; we use the names of other members in a playful manner, in relation with their funny posts, but when those names are associated with rude behavior and insults, they have no place in our lexicon.
> 
> He'd better not, Jason and CMSgt Bo are keeping a close eye on this thread and you know they have no tolerance for rude behavior


Well, 
I think he thought he was being funny, (he wasnt), and I'm being playful, but when you put it that way, then fair enough...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Time for another episode of "_Canadian Appreciation, Eh?_"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> They are my favorite pair of denim


They do look like a favorite.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> We use the gender neutral pronoun "hen". Too much effort to write something like he/she.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Lmao


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The watch is very good looking in real life, casework is beautiful to look at and lines are really well defined...EXCEPT I honestly can't wear it. It wears me.
> 
> ...


The POS looks like it needs to be worn over a uniform sleeve, not a bare wrist.

How did the ML feel "cheap"?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Lotus: The thinking man's McLaren...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Lots Of Trouble Usually Serious


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Since we are featuring Canadians, here's tonight's placeholder.

Good night Gentlemen...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith Zenith


Yes yes, stick with the blue Defy with the blue OEM strap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Can't hold descendants responsible for the sins of their forebears...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thanks. Course if you think about it... Most Americans are descended from law breakers. We called them founding fathers. Guess we should come up with some gender neutral bs name for them. Founding hens?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> They do look like a favorite.


I've never understood the worn look, but I've surrendered to my kids and no longer give them a hard time for spending extra for clothes with holes.

I tell them I've got a closet full if they're interested.

I'll surprise them by leaving each a box as their inheritance 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> OK, this is escalating quickly. Police protesters are all around LA, particularly Downtown. A couple of hours around, they tried to get onto the freeway. Now they are a few blocks from my apartment building and making their way over. Media and police helicopters are everywhere, at least 6 or 7. Things are getting violent too, with police being attacked, shops, and buildings being vandalized and windows smashed in.


I'm playing catch up on this. Things okay over night?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Well, I think everyone should be afraid of gun wielding Texans.
> 
> By flinging a gun around like it's their God-given right only shows they have more anger/hate than sense, regardless of what that 200+ years old piece of parchment says.


Can't discuss this here but shows an extreme lack of understanding of the people you are dissing. Largest number in WY where there's the least violent crime by the way.

Edit: course I have to admit it is an insult to me also since from age 10....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. Course if you think about it... Most Americans are descended from law breakers. We called them founding fathers. Guess we should come up with some gender neutral bs name for them. Founding hens?


You laid a good egg there.

Guess it applies to Aussies as well. Another continent founded by (sort of if we're ignoring the indigenous peoples) lawbreakers and ex cons. Are there any others?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> What? Was he enrolled in EFMP? From my experience the military is pretty on point with that kind of stuff.


I'm not sure, I just remember being surprised, then thinking, "yeah that sounds right," when he said it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Reminds me of an old joke:
> 
> A guy thought his name was too long, so he had it legally changed. So he's no longer Sam Kwiatkowski; he's now Ed Kwiatkowski.


The original joke used "Krapaschitz", yes?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe you should consider placing your collection in safe hands. I'm sure OoO can help.
> 
> Stay save.
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm sure, thanks for the offer! :-d



Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I'm playing catch up on this. Things okay over night?


All good. Cops held their ground a few blocks away and started arresting some of the protesters that were vandalizing property and they eventually all left. It was a bit unnerving for a few hours with the yelling, police sirens and helicopters buzzing overhead.

Just waiting for Mrs Mav and Mav Jr to wake up to head out.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> OK, this is escalating quickly. Police protesters are all around LA, particularly Downtown. A couple of hours around, they tried to get onto the freeway. Now they are a few blocks from my apartment building and making their way over. Media and police helicopters are everywhere, at least 6 or 7. Things are getting violent too, with police being attacked, shops, and buildings being vandalized and windows smashed in.


Probably have to mobilize the national guard in multiple states. Hope you're ok this morning.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The watch is very good looking in real life, casework is beautiful to look at and lines are really well defined...EXCEPT I honestly can't wear it. It wears me.
> 
> ...


GF is right! The P01 is huge. When it first came out, I hated it. Saw it in person, it looked better. I tried it on, and no way. You don't wear it, it wears you is the best way to describe it.

Try the Zenith Defy next. Here's a photo of mine... 6.75" wrist.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The watch is very good looking in real life, casework is beautiful to look at and lines are really well defined...EXCEPT I honestly can't wear it. It wears me.
> 
> ...


Appears the lugs are waaaay too long and is basically a badly designed watch. There are nice aspects that are totally ruined beginning with the lugs from that point circumferential.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's that orange thing in the background? Vase?


It's a bong


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've never understood the worn look, but I've surrendered to my kids and no longer give them a hard time for spending extra for clothes with holes.
> 
> I tell them I've got a closet full if they're interested.
> 
> ...


But holes in underwear and socks don't count, Bro RJ.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> <snip>
> Meaning: more often than not, we see the entire tribe condemned because one villager committed a crime.


Very true and bears repeating. And rarely if ever is the situation a spontaneous uprising but is orchestrated by evil groups of people waiting to pounce on the situation that facilitate rioting and looting rather than peaceful demonstrations.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, no thanks. He reads this thread as it is.
> 
> Last time he was aggressive towards me and said he was from America. Oh... so scared. I wasn't gonna risk getting shot by a gun wielding Texan. Lone Star state yes?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> It's actually a very comfortable watch to wear. I thought it'd be slightly top heavy but the leather/rubber hybrid strap keeps it on the wrist very, very nicely.
> 
> It's the long lug to lug that kills it for me.


Reminds me of the Ford Edsel years ago that a number of people bought but no one wanted to keep. Hence soon found lots of Edsel's on the used car lots that were heavily devalued that still no one wanted to buy. Looks like the PO1 interesting to view until you actually strap one one your wrist. Suspect even Big Al would hate a PO1.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Holding it in my hands it's MILES ahead. Oris, Longines, etc don't even come close.
> 
> Invicta? Sorry I've never held one in my life so, should I take your word for it?


Just the styling. It's got a lot going on. Like too much.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, even with the translations, I never would have guessed what that really meant!


To understand translations, speak like Yoda you must


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> The funny thing is not many Texans are afraid of gun wielding Texans. Lmao. Makes you think a little.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In Texas one should proceed with caution before picking a fight with some random person. Likely same in Louisiana too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Bored waiting for my daughter to finish with the Mother's shopping, and < 10% battery. Doomed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you got an automatic watch


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Can't discuss this here but shows an extreme lack of understanding of the people you are dissing. Largest number in WY where there's the least violent crime by the way.
> 
> Edit: course I have to admit it is an insult to me also since from age 10....


Bro BT I believe you know what I'm referring to. And it is by no means meant to be an insult to any of our American bros here.

Yes, perhaps I don't know the US as well as I think. And I think I'm actually more sad than anything seeing what's happening around the world today, not just in the US.

Intention is all that matters. Holding a firearm or whatnot is okay if the intention is defensive. I do believe everyone has a right to self perseverance/defense. Be it a hammer or a firearm it's nothing more than a tool. But when people start waving them in front of a govt building demanding reopening, I see that as bullying.

I'm a peaceful person by nature. Yes my blood boils just like the next Dick or Joe when something bad happens but usually I do manage to calm down quickly to organize my thoughts on what's going on.

And hey, if what I wrote somehow offended you, you have my apologies. But I do believe that judging from the 150,000+ posts on OoO 1.0 we are quite civil and will remain civil in our discussions.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm not a fan. And I like some strange big gimmicky watches. If that says anything. I still love the BBB but it was not good on the wrist.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Includes watches that are too thick and/or lugs that are too long.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Since we are featuring Canadians, here's tonight's placeholder.
> 
> Good night Gentlemen...


All these girls are undernourished


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Well, I think everyone should be afraid of gun wielding Texans.
> 
> By flinging a gun around like it's their God-given right only shows they have more anger/hate than sense, regardless of what that 200+ years old piece of parchment says.


Let's see how much rioting and looting happens there. Have you watched Tiger King? There's a lot of respect in the tiger cage. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. Course if you think about it... Most Americans are descended from law breakers. We called them founding fathers. Guess we should come up with some gender neutral bs name for them. Founding hens?


Australians likewise, except the immigrants


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've never understood the worn look, but I've surrendered to my kids and no longer give them a hard time for spending extra for clothes with holes.
> 
> I tell them I've got a closet full if they're interested.
> 
> ...


It's not a look. 

They were perfect when I bought them and now they are worn out at several places due to normal wear. It's not like they got hooked when I bought them


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> It's more like being in a room where everyone is wearing a daytona. No point in engaging in any of Sporty's rules for impressing (annoying) others.
> 
> In my experience people only wave guns around like idiots when they are surrounded by folks WITHOUT guns of their own.


In all honesty they don't wave em much. You pretty much have to assume that everyone there has one on them. The open carry people I don't trust either. They have many issues.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> It's more like being in a room where everyone is wearing a daytona. No point in engaging in any of Sporty's rules for impressing (annoying) others.
> 
> In my experience people only wave guns around like idiots when they are surrounded by folks WITHOUT guns of their own.


Waving a gun around by anybody is a BAD idea.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> The POS looks like it needs to be worn over a uniform sleeve, not a bare wrist.
> 
> How did the ML feel "cheap"?


I suppose if I were wearing something like a waxed canvas trucker or something the watch will look fine as I do wear my watches slightly loose and below the wrist joint with a jacket on. But that would make it a winter only watch.

The ML was very light. And the polishing/brushing is not as refined as what Grand Seiko/Rolex/Tudor has to offer. Call me spoiled in that area. But like bro PF said for anything over $1,000 these basic qualities need to be present for it to be worthwhile.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> We call these people bullies don't we?


Much worse than bullies. Implies deadly force that should result in arrest for making a terroristic threat.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Can't discuss this here but shows an extreme lack of understanding of the people you are dissing. Largest number in WY where there's the least violent crime by the way.
> 
> Edit: course I have to admit it is an insult to me also since from age 10....


I think you might be insinuating an armed society is a polite society.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> In all honesty they don't wave em much. You pretty much have to assume that everyone there has one on them. The open carry people I don't trust either. They have many issues.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm not fond of open carry either especially when people are brandishing loaded weapons inappropriately. Makes everybody uncomfortable.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm not fond of open carry either especially when people are brandishing loaded weapons inappropriately. Makes everybody uncomfortable.


It really does. One numbnuts holstered up and everyone in the place is now focused on that guy. Concealing isn't advertising. Feel much better about that.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So serious question guys. As I sit on the porch at work making the best of being at work. 
Why do mockingbirds hate crows? Honestly those are evil little bastrds. Mockingbirds eat bugs and pretty much nothing else. The crows eat garbage and whatever else they can find. I’m watching this little mockingbird give a crow hell for landing on the dumpster. For two days I’ve watched this happen over and over again. What’s the MB protecting? Are mockingbirds just naturally racist? Yeah way left field but I’m gonna have to google this I think. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's see how much rioting and looting happens there. Have you watched Tiger King? There's a lot of respect in the tiger cage. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


20 minutes into an episode of Tiger King and I'm out.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Includes watches that are *too thick* and/or lugs that are *too long.*


Sounds like something I could use...
My wrist I mean.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To understand translations, speak like Yoda you must


It's still very hard for me to pick up on Korean since the sentence structure is so different. To say that Korean is "Yoda-like" would not be far off.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Calling it a night bros. Since I started the day with a watch that didn't fit I thought it only makes sense to end it with examples of shoes that fit


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> But holes in underwear and socks don't count, Bro RJ.


There goes half of their inheritance!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At least you got an automatic watch


Found out it was automatic when I look it to get the battery replaced 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Lurkers and guests on SoOoO.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I think you might be insinuating an armed society is a polite society.


South Park covered this (as usual)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All these girls are undernourished


Exactly. Eating pine needles and bark will do that to you. How many corn fields have you seen in Canada?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't want to pick up my Seiko. It stopped on a perfect hand position.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> So serious question guys. As I sit on the porch at work making the best of being at work.
> Why do mockingbirds hate crows? Honestly those are evil little bastrds. Mockingbirds eat bugs and pretty much nothing else. The crows eat garbage and whatever else they can find. I'm watching this little mockingbird give a crow hell for landing on the dumpster. For two days I've watched this happen over and over again. What's the MB protecting? Are mockingbirds just naturally racist? Yeah way left field but I'm gonna have to google this I think.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm guessing that they don't appreciate crows eating their youngsters.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm guessing that they don't appreciate crows eating their youngsters.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Does that happen? I still didn't google it. Would be a great reason.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Spoke too soon. Building was graffiti tagged, with "F*** LAPD" and some other foul wording. Nothing that can't be fixed by the maintenance team though but it's upsetting.

Have a good weekend guys. Beach time for me.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Exactly. Eating pine needles and bark will do that to you. How many corn fields have you seen in Canada?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Lots....(not sure if you're being serious, lol).


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Decided to grease up that new strap on the Seiko. Really digging it even more.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Calling it a night bros. Since I started the day with a watch that didn't fit I thought it only makes sense to end it with examples of shoes that fit


Better to respond here... My ancestor fought in the revolution which led to that piece of parchment. All of my relatives and all of Mrs BT relatives and us fall into the group of people you mentioned. Do why am I not allowed to be offended like any other group?
Aplogy accepted. Come visit and I think you will understand better. I know nothing of Hong Kong but I won't base my opinion of folks there based on the news coverage.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Interesting article posted in the Omega forum about the use of 904L steel in the Ploprof

https://monochrome-watches.com/omeg...ncl-pioneering-use-of-904l-steel-for-watches/

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Fred Skywalker?
> Luke's under-achieving younger brother...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No, just fskywalker!

PD Nice collection of Casios, Citizens and Tissots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> It's a bong


Old school!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Haha,
> That's easy.
> Should try pronouncing some Greek names...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I used to have a Greek manager with a fairly long name. She hyphenated when she married a Greek husband, so her last name is 23 characters. I don't know how she puts it on forms.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All these girls are undernourished


Are you suggesting some supplemental protein shakes?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I think you might be insinuating an armed society is a polite society.


There was a gentlemen's club that was reputedly owned by the Mafia. Anytime anyone bumped into anyone else in there, it was quickly followed by, "Excuse me. I didn't mean that. Sorry."


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

Protein shakes and working out are great suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Better to respond here... My ancestor fought in the revolution which led to that piece of parchment. All of my relatives and all of Mrs BT relatives and us fall into the group of people you mentioned. Do why am I not allowed to be offended like any other group?
> Aplogy accepted. Come visit and I think you will understand better. I know nothing of Hong Kong but I won't base my opinion of folks there based on the news coverage.


I'm losing sleep bro BT. Obviously you feel offended.

Let's try to have a civilised conversation about this shall we?

I didn't comment before on the Weng incidence nor the riots in Minnesota because I know I don't have first hand information on what's actually happening so I refrained from joining in the discussions, and we all know how news can be as biased as they come these days.

And I respect the brother's consensus that politics should not be discussed here.

The reason I commented on the guns issue is because I don't believe in people bearing arms, REGARDLESS of your country of residence. Reason is simple - if the govt and the police are doing their job in "Protect and Serve", why would you need guns? Is it that simple? Perhaps not. But if you're honestly telling me.bearing arms help lower crime rates, that's bollocks.

When I mentioned the Constitution, I deliberately called it "a piece of 200+ years old parchment", reason being back in the day when it was drafted, civil systems were not as well established as today and people surely needed arms to protect themselves against all kinds of evil. Are you telling me the US is so behind on it's civil structure,.that people shouldn't rely on the police for law enforcement duties and should instead rely on protecting themselves by owning guns? Current events notwithstanding?

According to the Small Arms Survey 2017, there are 393 million privately owned firearms in the US, and the population was only at 326 million. There're enough firearms for every men, women and child...and you'd still have over 60 million guns left over.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...g-to-a-new-study-of-global-firearm-ownership/

By your logic, the US must be the safest country in the world?

You might find this interesting - 3 out of the 50 most dangerous cities are in the US.

https://www.usatoday.com/picture-ga...s-world-tijuana-caracas-cape-town/1813211001/

In Hong Kong? We had 48 homicides that year,.out of a population of over 7 million. And Canada? Toronto had 78 out of a.6.1 million population. Vancouver? 10 homicides out of 2.5 million.

Are firearms directly related to high(er) homicide rates? Not necessarily. But I think I'll sleep easier, knowing that the next holdup I run into, won't be holding a gun to my head.

N.B. I was robbed of my photography gear at gun point in California when I was a student there back in 1985. And that person is actually someone I knew from the same school and she offered me a ride to LA. I was dumped out of her car in the middle of nowhere, she pulled a gun on me, and demanded that I give her my camera bag and come back to her with $1,000 cash for them because she's in financial trouble.

I was lucky a good Samaritan picked me up on the highway (despite that it was illegal to hitch-hike) and drove me to the nearest police station. They quickly apprehended her and no I didn't press charges as I knew she was actually in financial trouble, being divorced with a 5 year old son and all that.

Now you should know why I hold such "strong feelings" about guns.

I was a victim.

And I transferred to Canada in 1986.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Decided to grease up that new strap on the Seiko. Really digging it even more.


Looks good big guy!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Don’t lose sleep brother. Just a different world with no easy solution. Great thing is most of us never have to use them. Except for hunting of course. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

fskywalker said:


> No, just fskywalker!
> 
> PD Nice collection of Casios, Citizens and Tissots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is the f silent?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Anybody else watching the Space X launch right now? Pretty great. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

It's daytime here... But I give you a big yawn for your long post. I made no arguments or logic except 1 state. None of the other facts you present are like new news and obviously shouldn't be discussed here. 
My point is don't apply words / actions such as anger and hate at a group of people. It smells.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't lose sleep brother. Just a different world with no easy solution. Great thing is most of us never have to use them. Except for hunting of course.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And most times not even that.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And most times not even that.


Really unfortunately. Lol
I haven't hunted in so many years. Swamp hunting sucks! Ruined it for me when I was younger. I prefer fishing nowadays.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Really unfortunately. Lol
> I haven't hunted in so many years. Swamp hunting sucks! Ruined it for me when I was younger. I prefer fishing nowadays.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm actually quite a softie these days.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody else watching the Space X launch right now? Pretty great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

fskywalker said:


> Yes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That Elon Musk is one bad arse dude also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That Elon Musk is one bad arse dude also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Crazy but...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That Elon Musk is one bad arse dude also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Crazy but...


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> That Elon Musk is one bad arse dude also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice show on NASA TV










Think saw Spedmasters on the wrist of the astronauts suits 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody else watching the Space X launch right now? Pretty great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Missed it, but will catch the replay on duh tube.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> That Elon Musk is one bad arse dude also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice performance payday for him this week.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Time for another episode of "_Canadian Appreciation, Eh?_"
> 
> View attachment 15169711


Imma gonna need a name on this one!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Crazy but...


I don't know. He's definitely on another planet. Or from another planet. From all the interviews I've seen, he definitely has trouble keeping up with his own brain. Zero social skills as he struggles to try. I don't think he can sit and not be productive very long. He ain't normal. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Then switched


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody else watching the Space X launch right now? Pretty great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've met the parents of one of the astronauts. They used to operate a motel on the Saint Lawrence River in Clayton NY, which is now run by his brother.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Spoke too soon. Building was graffiti tagged, with "F*** LAPD" and some other foul wording. Nothing that can't be fixed by the maintenance team though but it's upsetting.
> 
> Have a good weekend guys. Beach time for me.


Similar thing happened to the alamo here. That took SERIOUS cojones to do! I don't think Ozzy is allowed back to San Antonio and all he did was pee on a wall!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't know. He's definitely on another planet. Or from another planet. From all the interviews I've seen, he definitely has trouble keeping up with his own brain. Zero social skills as he struggles to try. I don't think he can sit and not be productive very long. He ain't normal. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Normal doesn't get Amber Heard!









Ask Johnny...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody else watching the Space X launch right now? Pretty great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Out shopping and came home with a new toolbox. Arh arh arh arh


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Imma gonna need a name on this one!


Who you talking about?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> N.B. I was robbed of my photography gear at gun point in California when I was a student there back in 1985. And that person is actually someone I knew from the same school and she offered me a ride to LA. I was dumped out of her car in the middle of nowhere, she pulled a gun on me, and demanded that I give her my camera bag and come back to her with $1,000 cash for them because she's in financial trouble.
> 
> I was lucky a good Samaritan picked me up on the highway (despite that it was illegal to hitch-hike) and drove me to the nearest police station. They quickly apprehended her and no I didn't press charges as I knew she was actually in financial trouble, being divorced with a 5 year old son and all that.
> 
> I was a victim.


Soooo, any sexy pics of her to share? 

Sucks she had to resort to those lengths though, glad you made it out ok.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Getting close to dinnertime but no food for this one!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Getting close to dinnertime but no food for this one!
> 
> View attachment 15171151


Why not? She been too naughty?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > Since we are featuring Canadians, here's tonight's placeholder.
> ...


Maybe if you post some pictures of home made ice-cream, it might tempt them to eat something...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I think you might be insinuating an armed society is a polite society.


I don't know if that's true or not, but the small sample group of Texans I have met and worked with have been incredibly polite.

One told me that road rage is almost non-existent as it would be stupid to anger a stranger if you don't know if they are "carrying" or not...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...

*1*








*2*








*3*









Cast your votes as 1,2,3 in the order of your preference.

A tally will be compiled after the weekend.

I'm torn...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Calling it a night bros. Since I started the day with a watch that didn't fit I thought it only makes sense to end it with examples of shoes that fit


And a skirt that barely fits...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, I will save you some time.

_"Tell them to come see me in 20 years."_


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I vote 2, 3, 1. But I am open to photographic evidence to change my mind


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171191
> ...


2

1

3


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Imma gonna need a name on this one!


Marina Laswick...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171191
> ...


321

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171191
> ...


2
1
3


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

I'm gonna need some time to sort through all this.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

scheers said:


> I'm gonna need some time to sort through all this.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to start here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/opinions-omega-4462154.html


----------



## collector210 (Feb 14, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171191
> ...


1

2

3


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171191
> ...


3 2 1


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Out shopping and came home with a new toolbox. Arh arh arh arh
> View attachment 15171123


That's a lot of watch tools...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> That's a lot of watch tools...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Maybe they are full of watches.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BSf....I'll say 1,2,3.........but it's flip a coin stuff.....1 and 2 almost look like the same person.....3 aint that far off either.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Getting close to dinnertime but no food for this one!
> 
> View attachment 15171151


She looks healthy to me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171191
> ...


Tough call.

I agree that all are 》9.6.

I'll go with 2 - 3 - 1 for now, but that could change depending on the picture used...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I vote 2, 3, 1. But I am open to photographic evidence to change my mind


#neverreadahead

I'm already wavering and I think it won't take much for Jenna to jump ahead and make it 3 - 2 - 1.

If Richard includes a picture, my decision will be even harder...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> I'm gonna need some time to sort through all this.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no wrong answer.

Every one is a winner, and if you quote BSF, we get to see the pictures again...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's still very hard for me to pick up on Korean since the sentence structure is so different. To say that Korean is "Yoda-like" would not be far off.


LOL. That's because the grammar is turned on it's head. What you understand is not.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Calling it a night bros. Since I started the day with a watch that didn't fit I thought it only makes sense to end it with examples of shoes that fit


Those are long legs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Exactly. Eating pine needles and bark will do that to you. How many corn fields have you seen in Canada?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Umm.... 

Easy. None.

That's because I have not been to Canada. It's too far away. I think that I will dread the journey if I ever go there and will not want to go home.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Spoke too soon. Building was graffiti tagged, with "F*** LAPD" and some other foul wording. Nothing that can't be fixed by the maintenance team though but it's upsetting.
> 
> Have a good weekend guys. Beach time for me.


Stay safe bro!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Lots....(not sure if you're being serious, lol).


Aha! Never read ahead, they say.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Are you suggesting some supplemental protein shakes?


Absolutely! You hit the spot brother!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171191
> ...


3
2
1


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those are long legs


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm....
> 
> Easy. None.
> 
> That's because I have not been to Canada. It's too far away. I think that I will dread the journey if I ever go there and will not want to go home.


Cmon over! It can get cold here, but not a bad please to be, overall.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Do we need to add another new one?
> 
> Raja
> 
> ...


LOL... I been laughing on this for some time mate...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> It's actually a very comfortable watch to wear. I thought it'd be slightly top heavy but the leather/rubber hybrid strap keeps it on the wrist very, very nicely.
> 
> It's the long lug to lug that kills it for me.


|>|>.

Yeah, i could see that the L to L is pretty huge. Maybe Big Al could pull this off.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Old school Seiko Sunday today.

By the way, just for Gun, imagine it's Orange...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm not a fan. And I like some strange big gimmicky watches. If that says anything. I still love the BBB but it was not good on the wrist.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


NRA


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, I will save you some time.
> 
> _"Tell them to come see me in 20 years."_


in 20 years ..will be almost 90..think I will remember?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm....
> 
> Easy. None.
> 
> That's because I have not been to Canada. It's too far away. I think that I will dread the journey if I ever go there and will not want to go home.


I can put you up for a little while, then off you go to Bro Mary's.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The watch is very good looking in real life, casework is beautiful to look at and lines are really well defined...EXCEPT I honestly can't wear it. It wears me.
> 
> ...


I decided to go back to your appraisal of the PO1 and offer an alternative - the SLA033 "Willard" that has at least superficial resemblance. The case is 45mm, 13mm thick and has a lug to lug of only 48mm. I would match the 8L35 movement of mine that gains 4.8 seconds per day with minimal positional variance against the in-house PO1 movement. Below illustrates how it wears on my 6.5" arm in the location it is worn.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> in 20 years ..will be almost 90..think I will remember?


We'll remind you.

Mrs. BT: _"Go for it, darling. Make the gkids proud."_


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We'll remind you.
> 
> Mrs. BT: _"Go for it, darling. Make the gkids proud."_


She probably would ....the sweetheart she is


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We'll remind you.
> 
> Mrs. BT: _"Go for it, darling. Make the gkids proud."_


She probably would ....the sweetheart she is


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I can put you up for a little while, then off you go to Bro Mary's.


Make sure that you arrive here the week that we have summer. I don't want you to freeze to death.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171191
> ...


3
2
1

Last easily most class

Would look good in riding britches and barbour coat....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171191
> ...


2
3
1

HOWEVER pictures can be deceptive and would need more information to make an accurate determination.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Local brew tonight


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> It's daytime here... But I give you a big yawn for your long post. I made no arguments or logic except 1 state. None of the other facts you present are like new news and obviously shouldn't be discussed here.
> *My point is don't apply words / actions such as anger and hate at a group of people. It smells*.


And for that I did apologize. We good?

I wrote that long post for one simple reason - I believe you needed to hear why I have such strong feelings with this, and I feel we're all friends here so I think an explanation is the least I owe you.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> HOWEVER pictures can be deceptive and would need more information to make an accurate determination.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171191
> ...


How about 3, 2, 1, Launch!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> 3 2 1


Didn't read ahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay. You guys keep posting malnourished girls.

This is what she looks like after 4 kids.









* local social media influencer in Oz.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I fried some chicken tonight, and I figured that since there would hot oil, I might as well make some yeast donuts, too. I'm really full now, but we still have a few left.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay. You guys keep posting malnourished girls.

This is what she looks like after 4 kids.

View attachment 15171743


* local social media influencer in Oz.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead
> 
> I'm already wavering and I think it won't take much for Jenna to jump ahead and make it 3 - 2 - 1.
> 
> ...


Think...harder.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That's because the grammar is turned on it's head. What you understand is not.


I thought it's because my brain isn't getting enough oxygen when I'm around Koreans...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. You guys keep posting malnourished girls.
> 
> This is what she looks like after 4 kids.
> 
> ...


For a second I thought you said that's what she looked like after eating 4 kids...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> 3
> 2
> 1


Again, #NRA


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I thought it's because my brain isn't getting enough oxygen when I'm around Koreans...


That's a cool pic. Good looking girl too.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


>


I'm all in


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. You guys keep posting malnourished girls.
> 
> This is what she looks like after 4 kids.
> 
> ...


Someone reversed her lower body, and it's peeking out.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I decided to go back to your appraisal of the PO1 and offer an alternative - the SLA033 "Willard" that has at least superficial resemblance. The case is 45mm, 13mm thick and has a lug to lug of only 48mm. I would match the 8L35 movement of mine that gains 4.8 seconds per day with minimal positional variance against the in-house PO1 movement. Below illustrates how it wears on my 6.5" arm in the location it is worn.


Appreciate the gesture/suggestion, but that P01 is very much what I like and even after trying it on and knowing that it wouldn't fit i still can't get it out of my head.

Guess when you'll like something you like and when you don't you don't.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> And for that I did apologize. We good?
> 
> I wrote that long post for one simple reason - I believe you needed to hear why I have such strong feelings with this, and I feel we're all friends here so I think an explanation is the least I owe you.


We are always good.. I consider you a virtual friend. Carry on. i still say the PO1 decision was correct.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> We are always good.. I consider you a virtual friend. Carry on. i still say the PO1 decision was correct.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Appreciate the gesture/suggestion, but that P01 is very much what I like and even after trying it on and knowing that it wouldn't fit i still can't get it out of my head.
> 
> Guess when you'll like something you like and when you don't you don't.


or maybe you made the wrong decision?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> or maybe you made the wrong decision?


I don't know. It's obvious I liked the watch since day one and holding it yesterday proved it's every bit I imagined.

But you can't have them all can you?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a thinking man's Ferrari!


Lol

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. He's gonna be coming in here hot and fast I tell ya!


Well I'm catching up and have no doubts about this

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know. It's obvious I liked the watch since day one and holding it yesterday proved it's every bit I imagined.
> 
> But you can't have them all can you?











With short lugs it might've worked. Maybe an ankle watch? Just can't imagine someone actually buying it. Not even Big Al.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Haha.
> Some of the younger ones just grunt at you rather than speak and forget their manners. I hate that.
> The machine at least says please and thank you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I really wish Aldi had the self service checkouts. But I do the same I just go self serve because you're out so much faster

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Do you miss the notifications after I removed the previous one?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah. I now look and don't get 'B5 quotes you on..."

It's great if I want to stalk you.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks! Like how we can make fun of Ned Kelly?


Lmao

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Fact is, in hand the ML feels cheap, not mall watch cheap but not far off. The finishing is there, the brushing and polishing is decent for it's price...but it feels cheap and insubstantial. More like an Oris than the AP it's trying to mimic.
> 
> The P01, on the other hand, feels like a modern day Rolex.
> 
> ...


It's both a gift and a curse having small writs. Gift because you save money curse because you can't always get what you want.

I love the 5002 BP but it's just too big for my small wrists. BP is supposed to be big but this is nuts. Shame because I love the watch

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> They are my favorite pair of denim


What brand are they?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Add me to the list; big Daytona Rainbow fan here


Nice! I think said watch would pair well with that green fiat when you get it. Just saying 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is it me or is there something wrong when OoOs start complimenting each others on their kitchenware?


Lol i notice weird crap. I just bought a bunch of dinnerware the other day. Also I like cooking

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Lotus: The thinking man's McLaren...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's a 4C though isn't it?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Looks fantastic...


I like that as a BW

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. You guys keep posting malnourished girls.
> 
> This is what she looks like after 4 kids.
> 
> ...


I'm not influenced...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Today.. we assembled and enjoyed this new day bed... If you can't go away on vacation.. bring it to you?  Oh and some food .... (finally went out to eat after 2.5 month) and the countertops chosen for the kitchen remodel.. what a day!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some Brothers asked for more data, so here goes,

*1*








*2*








*3*








Things are becoming clearer...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Marina Laswick...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Off to google I go...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie thinks we're looking at the wrong girl...









I admit he has excellent taste!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some Brothers asked for more data, so here goes,
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171907
> ...


Three-way tie.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I thought it's because my brain isn't getting enough oxygen when I'm around Koreans...


You're not making this any easier Richard...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah. I now look and don't get 'B5 quotes you on..."
> 
> It's great if I want to stalk you.
> 
> Brother of OoO


I'm pretty easy to find...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I thought it's because my brain isn't getting enough oxygen when I'm around Koreans...


Is she a Pre-Cog?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's a 4C though isn't it?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Is it?
The 4c looks a lot like a Lotus from that angle then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some Brothers asked for more data, so here goes,
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171907
> ...


Stand by my 2, 1, 3


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Today.. we assembled and enjoyed this new day bed... If you can't go away on vacation.. bring it to you?  Oh and some food .... (finally went out to eat after 2.5 month) and the countertops chosen for the kitchen remodel.. what a day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice day bed.

We looked at something similar a few years ago, but at a cost close to an actual holiday, we decided to pass...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some Brothers asked for more data, so here goes,
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171907
> ...


Lock in 2 - 3 - 1...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Quick update from LA LA Land... rioting and looting has exploded throughout the city. They looted the Grove, Rodeo Dr, businesses throughout West LA. From the local news footage, some watch boutiques may have broken into on Rodeo, but 100% sure. It's really disheartening as many of these small businesses that are being looted and destroyed are already reeling from the shutdown. 

We're under a curfew now, also heard that the National Guard has been called and is coming.

The ..... is hitting the fan hard. Hope everyone is good and safe.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Very nice day bed.
> 
> We looked at something similar a few years ago, but at a cost close to an actual holiday, we decided to pass...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Basically! Very much a huge part of why we bought one.. no vacation anytime soon

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mav said:


> Quick update from LA LA Land... rioting and looting has exploded throughout the city. They looted the Grove, Rodeo Dr, businesses throughout West LA. From the local news footage, some watch boutiques may have broken into on Rodeo, but 100% sure. It's really disheartening as many of these small businesses that are being looted and destroyed are already reeling from the shutdown.
> 
> We're under a curfew now, also heard that the National Guard has been called and is coming.
> 
> The ..... is hitting the fan hard. Hope everyone is good and safe.


Take care of yourself and stay safe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know. It's obvious I liked the watch since day one and holding it yesterday proved it's every bit I imagined.
> 
> But you can't have them all can you?


Get one to wear over a heavy parka. Which means it will be good for when you come back to Canada. Too hot in HK.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some Brothers asked for more data, so here goes,
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171907
> ...


Still 321 for me, but it could easily be 231.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Quick update from LA LA Land... rioting and looting has exploded throughout the city. They looted the Grove, Rodeo Dr, businesses throughout West LA. From the local news footage, some watch boutiques may have broken into on Rodeo, but 100% sure. It's really disheartening as many of these small businesses that are being looted and destroyed are already reeling from the shutdown.
> 
> We're under a curfew now, also heard that the National Guard has been called and is coming.
> 
> The ..... is hitting the fan hard. Hope everyone is good and safe.


Sad to hear this. Doesn't help the cause one bit, especially when the bad cop was arrested and charged.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What brand are they?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Giordano?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's a 4C though isn't it?
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's what I thought but who am I? I don't know squat about cars.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm not influenced...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She's the girl from the Vanish TV commercial.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Today.. we assembled and enjoyed this new day bed... If you can't go away on vacation.. bring it to you?  Oh and some food .... (finally went out to eat after 2.5 month) and the countertops chosen for the kitchen remodel.. what a day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bloody flash mate 

Still, when is the OoO GTG in Vegas?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some Brothers asked for more data, so here goes,
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171907
> ...


No. 2 for me.

You can keep the others


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie thinks we're looking at the wrong girl...
> 
> View attachment 15171925
> 
> ...


He's right, you know....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Is it?
> The 4c looks a lot like a Lotus from that angle then...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


All cars look alike. They've got 4 wheels and a body. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Quick update from LA LA Land... rioting and looting has exploded throughout the city. They looted the Grove, Rodeo Dr, businesses throughout West LA. From the local news footage, some watch boutiques may have broken into on Rodeo, but 100% sure. It's really disheartening as many of these small businesses that are being looted and destroyed are already reeling from the shutdown.
> 
> We're under a curfew now, also heard that the National Guard has been called and is coming.
> 
> The ..... is hitting the fan hard. Hope everyone is good and safe.


Couldn't like it but gave you a Like for the updates and keeping safe. Stay safe brother


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Quick update from LA LA Land... rioting and looting has exploded throughout the city. They looted the Grove, Rodeo Dr, businesses throughout West LA. From the local news footage, some watch boutiques may have broken into on Rodeo, but 100% sure. It's really disheartening as many of these small businesses that are being looted and destroyed are already reeling from the shutdown.
> 
> We're under a curfew now, also heard that the National Guard has been called and is coming.
> 
> The ..... is hitting the fan hard. Hope everyone is good and safe.


Mate that's harsh.

I can't even comprehend how scary it must be there right now.

Nobody should have to be put in a dangerous position like this by rioters with selfish motives.

Hope the situation can be calmed down quickly without further loss of life and livelihood.

Keep yourself and your family safe...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Basically! Very much a huge part of why we bought one.. no vacation anytime soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Enjoy it!

Funnily enough, we went past the place we originally saw it in yesterday and Mrs. B5 mentioned it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What brand are they?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Samurai. I picked them for their snubby denim handfeel and high contrast fades as their warp yarns are highly twisted.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Today.. we assembled and enjoyed this new day bed... If you can't go away on vacation.. bring it to you?  Oh and some food .... (finally went out to eat after 2.5 month) and the countertops chosen for the kitchen remodel.. what a day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That marble counter top? Good choice. It's gonna look gorgeous.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Is she a Pre-Cog?


I don't know. I'd like to co...
Nevermind.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Quick update from LA LA Land... rioting and looting has exploded throughout the city. They looted the Grove, Rodeo Dr, businesses throughout West LA. From the local news footage, some watch boutiques may have broken into on Rodeo, but 100% sure. It's really disheartening as many of these small businesses that are being looted and destroyed are already reeling from the shutdown.
> 
> We're under a curfew now, also heard that the National Guard has been called and is coming.
> 
> The ..... is hitting the fan hard. Hope everyone is good and safe.


Not much news coverage here but that sounds terrible. Stay safe brother


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

@ big Al....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Giordano?


Lol

Never bought a pair of Giordano's...before raw denim was a thing I've always bought Ralph Lauren and Levi's.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She's the girl from the Vanish TV commercial.


Figures. As soon as she appears people vanish...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> With short lugs it might've worked. Maybe an ankle watch? Just can't imagine someone actually buying it. Not even Big Al.


After wearing that gigantic a$$ of a watch the Black Bay feels small by comparison...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She's the girl from the Vanish TV commercial.


Should be able to make her disappear then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All cars look alike. They've got 4 wheels and a body. LOL


I think Gun is right, it does look more like a 4c...

So the thinking man's Ferrari is a more appropriate comment...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## collector210 (Feb 14, 2020)

Marendra said:


> @ big Al....
> 
> View attachment 15172315


How was he able to do this. Escape jail with a wooden gun?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Fact is, in hand the ML feels cheap, not mall watch cheap but not far off. The finishing is there, the brushing and polishing is decent for it's price...but it feels cheap and insubstantial. More like an Oris than the AP it's trying to mimic.
> 
> The P01, on the other hand, feels like a modern day Rolex.
> 
> ...





mui.richard said:


> Appreciate the gesture/suggestion, but that P01 is very much what I like and even after trying it on and knowing that it wouldn't fit i still can't get it out of my head.
> 
> Guess when you'll like something you like and when you don't you don't.





mui.richard said:


> I don't know. It's obvious I liked the watch since day one and holding it yesterday proved it's every bit I imagined.
> 
> But you can't have them all can you?


OK, we have a situation here, let's analyse it. It's quite obvious from your posts that you are smitten with this watch, and I, for one, consider that you should buy it presto, for the following reasons:

If you don't, you'll regret it later

That's, IMO, the only modern Tudor with a high future collactibility potential (remember what I said when it was presented and unanimously hated)

You'll figure out a way to wear it, maybe loose, or on a thick strap similar to this Panerai strap, that will add some thickness between the watch and your wrist, while masking the lugs protrusion; you can have one custom made to your taste









Now go get that watch and don't settle for less than 10% discount; you can have Mrs. Mui participating in the negotiation process by pretending that she doesn't like the watch, putting the salesman at his disadvantage


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't know if that's true or not, but the small sample group of Texans I have met and worked with have been incredibly polite.
> 
> One told me that road rage is almost non-existent as it would be stupid to anger a stranger if you don't know if they are "carrying" or not...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I was surprised to hear that road rage was still a thing in the US.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171191
> ...


3, 2, 1

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Out shopping and came home with a new toolbox. Arh arh arh arh
> View attachment 15171123


Doing watch work this week?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> in 20 years ..will be almost 90..think I will remember?


Only time will tell.

Kids have toys where the square peg goes into the square hole and the round peg goes into the round hole. As a reminder as well as to avoid injury maybe something to strategically place around nursing homes 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I fried some chicken tonight, and I figured that since there would hot oil, I might as well make some yeast donuts, too. I'm really full now, but we still have a few left.
> View attachment 15171747


Donuts fried in left over oil used for chicken. Hmm

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I thought it's because my brain isn't getting enough oxygen when I'm around Koreans...


Wow

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'm all in


Slow learner here but I'm beginning to understand why you switched to infants.

Or was it that you wanted to follow the trail from young women models to young women mothers with their infants.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's both a gift and a curse having small writs. Gift because you save money curse because you can't always get what you want.
> 
> I love the 5002 BP but it's just too big for my small wrists. BP is supposed to be big but this is nuts. Shame because I love the watch
> 
> Brother of OoO


Many feel that way about 40 mm watches.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Quick update from LA LA Land... rioting and looting has exploded throughout the city. They looted the Grove, Rodeo Dr, businesses throughout West LA. From the local news footage, some watch boutiques may have broken into on Rodeo, but 100% sure. It's really disheartening as many of these small businesses that are being looted and destroyed are already reeling from the shutdown.
> 
> We're under a curfew now, also heard that the National Guard has been called and is coming.
> 
> The ..... is hitting the fan hard. Hope everyone is good and safe.


I wonder how much of this anger and violence is due to pent up aggression from being quarantined for so long?

Gun?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

collector210 said:


> How was he able to do this. Escape jail with a wooden gun?


The difficult part was hiding the metal forge for making the bullets. Like Rolex he made up a name for hi steel, Dillingersteel.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> OK, we have a situation here, let's analyse it. It's quite obvious from your posts that you are smitten with this watch, and I, for one, consider that you should buy it presto, for the following reasons:
> 
> If you don't, you'll regret it later
> 
> ...


Hmm....wearing it that way might just work.

Re bold: is that the best you can do bro PF? Future collectability? How many times have we advised noobs we shouldn't buy a watch for that reason?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm....wearing it that way might just work.
> 
> Re bold: is that the best you can do bro PF? Future collectability? How many times have we advised noobs we shouldn't buy a watch for that reason?


Hmm... In my case, it's not about the future value, it's about the scarcity, and being able to rub it in when the time comes; haven't you notice what I have been doing with the Air-King? when it will be discontinued, all the people that snobbed it because it was "affordable" and "available" will start plucking their hair like a depressed parrot plucking his feather every time I (or Dog, or 59, or MeiXiang) will post pictures of it.

In fact, I am going to buy that "ugly" P01


----------



## collector210 (Feb 14, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> The difficult part was hiding the metal forge for making the bullets. Like Rolex he made up a name for hi steel, Dillingersteel.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


If only he had put his genius and into good use.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now go get that watch and don't settle for less than 10% discount; you can have Mrs. Mui participating in the negotiation process by pretending that she doesn't like the watch, putting the salesman at his disadvantage


He won't have to pretend methinks.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm... In my case, it's not about the future value, it's about the scarcity, and being able to rub it in when the time comes; haven't you notice what I have been doing with the Air-King? when it will be discontinued, all the people that snobbed it because it was "affordable" and "available" will start plucking their hair like a depressed parrot plucking his feather every time I (or Dog, or 59, or MeiXiang) will post pictures of it.
> 
> In fact, I am going to buy that "ugly" P01


You make a hell of a point bro PF! The thought of daumenting it in people's face is almost as good as sex.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

collector210 said:


> If only he had put his genius and into good use.


True... I often think of this when I see all the waisted intellectual skills that some criminals misuse; take for instance those uneducated gang leaders that are in solitary confinement and manage to run their multi million dollar drugs businesses on the outside by communicating through their toilet bowl, while top executives sitting in their high-rise offices with their walls covered with diplomas manage to sink big, well established businesses with their incompetence


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> He won't have to pretend methinks.


Her feeling about the P01.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You make a hell of a point bro PF! The thought of daumenting it in people's face is almost as good as sex.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Are you implying I'm mini-me!?!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> You make a hell of a point bro PF! The thought of daumenting it in people's face is almost as good as sex.


Godfrey

Mrs Mui have spoken - daumenting the P01 in other's face will be the closest I'll get to having sex if I buy it...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Are you implying I'm mini-me!?!


Well... we will soon have the same daumenting tool, and the evil motivation behind it


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Quick update from LA LA Land... rioting and looting has exploded throughout the city. They looted the Grove, Rodeo Dr, businesses throughout West LA. From the local news footage, some watch boutiques may have broken into on Rodeo, but 100% sure. It's really disheartening as many of these small businesses that are being looted and destroyed are already reeling from the shutdown.
> 
> We're under a curfew now, also heard that the National Guard has been called and is coming.
> 
> The ..... is hitting the fan hard. Hope everyone is good and safe.


Man that sucks Mav. Y'all need to load up and go on a vacation. Road trip east and stop wherever. Be safe bro.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Still 321 for me, but it could easily be 231.


#2 although super pretty seems a bit disproportionate or extremely short. #3 is the one I could spend some time with. #1 trying way too hard and meh in my book. Wouldn't stop me from performing many nasty acts with any of them.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All cars look alike. They've got 4 wheels and a body. LOL


Shut your mouth!! 
Not today devil! Not today. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> @ big Al....
> 
> View attachment 15172315


Madman. Although horrific, the story is just wild.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I wonder how much of this anger and violence is due to pent up aggression from being quarantined for so long?
> 
> Gun?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Oh I truly believe LA is acting out and using this tragedy as an excuse. Cali governor is keeping the state shut down longer than any other state. People are outraged already. I'm just wondering how much political agenda is influencing this extended lockdown.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> OK, we have a situation here, let's analyse it. It's quite obvious from your posts that you are smitten with this watch, and I, for one, consider that you should buy it presto, for the following reasons:
> 
> If you don't, you'll regret it later
> 
> ...


Come on PF, it is a nice watch. I too think it's cool but Richard who is a style master cannot possibly pull off the size of that thing on his wrist.

Don't do it Richard.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Massive speculation of a new Tudor coming out this year that will blow many away. Watchbox started the speculation. I hope it’s a Submariner reissue.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Come on PF, it is a nice watch. I too think it's cool but Richard who is a style master cannot possibly pull off the size of that thing on his wrist.
> 
> Don't do it Richard.


I like your way of thinking, if nothing else it will save me a little bit of money 
But DAMN that watch looks good in hand! I should have shot a video instead, it felt like holding a piece of architecture in stainless steel.

And the bezel lock/unlock felt crisp and precise.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Massive speculation of a new Tudor coming out this year that will blow many away. Watchbox started the speculation. I hope it's a Submariner reissue.


So basically a black bay 58 with crown guards and a non-gilt dial?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> So basically a black bay 58 with crown guards and a non-gilt dial?


I think so, a reissue of the 79090.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks bloody flash mate
> 
> Still, *when is the OoO GTG in Vegas?*


October 11ish if my conference still happens!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All cars look alike. They've got 4 wheels and a body. LOL


Sorry I cant be of any help. My buddy in the car with me thought it was an alfa which is why I mentioned bro PF, but quite frankly all those italian/european cars are like pasta to me. Spaghetti, linguini, fettuccini, it's all just noodles


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Sad to hear this. Doesn't help the cause one bit, especially when the bad cop was arrested and charged.


Some black activists are blaming white antifa agitators for making the protests turn violent. So the cop thing may be irrelevant at this point.

I'd blame this more on the lockdown. Folks are unemployed and broke, why not riot?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> True... I often think of this when I see all the waisted intellectual skills that some criminals misuse; take for instance those uneducated gang leaders that are in *solitary confinement *and manage to run their multi million dollar drugs businesses on the outside by communicating through their toilet bowl, while top executives sitting in their high-rise offices with their walls covered with diplomas manage to sink big, well established businesses with their incompetence


It's all about removing distractions


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She's the girl from the Vanish TV commercial.


She can stand to do some vanishing herself...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Samurai. I picked them for their snubby denim handfeel and high contrast fades as their warp yarns are highly twisted.


I'm confused. These words _look_ like English but...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, that's me! Here's me hard at work in my "office attire"!
> The P01 is SoOoO my style, only if it weren't so darn HUGE!
> 
> And yeah my work pants are even more faded.


POS1 would work well with that get up. The metal and leather would suit it nicely

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Too bad, it would fit perfectly your style, but I agree with you, the lug to lug size of P01 is just too much


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I agree. All the others have taken them in good humour and even Godfrey came in for a cameo.


Godfrey's cameo was the best one. Shame he didn't stay

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

collector210 said:


> I still have no use for it.


Condoms?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's that orange thing in the background? Vase?


Well it's a jug technically. I liked the coloring as it contrasts with the stuff around it.

I took a pic of said jug with watch only because of B5's love of orange

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Very nice color tho.


Lmao. Yeah it's a shame that blue was ruined but it is a really nice blue

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Some black activists are blaming white antifa agitators for making the protests turn violent. So the cop thing may be irrelevant at this point.


White nationalists and undercover cops are getting blamed, too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Very true and bears repeating. And rarely if ever is the situation a spontaneous uprising but is orchestrated by evil groups of people waiting to pounce on the situation that facilitate rioting and looting rather than peaceful demonstrations.


Exactly this! Problem is when hard left and hard right folk take action on something it's usually to forcefully push their agenda rather than doing it constructively and for the issue at hand.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> So serious question guys. As I sit on the porch at work making the best of being at work.
> Why do mockingbirds hate crows? Honestly those are evil little bastrds. Mockingbirds eat bugs and pretty much nothing else. The crows eat garbage and whatever else they can find. I'm watching this little mockingbird give a crow hell for landing on the dumpster. For two days I've watched this happen over and over again. What's the MB protecting? Are mockingbirds just naturally racist? Yeah way left field but I'm gonna have to google this I think.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Lmao AL that is one very random thought hahahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Decided to grease up that new strap on the Seiko. Really digging it even more.


Looks great on that!

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Blue Beast has moved to a new home. R.I.P., big guy.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

scheers said:


> Protein shakes and working out are great suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wore these today MJ


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Crazy but...


Bit of a sex pest too


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> Some black activists are blaming white antifa agitators for making the protests turn violent. So the cop thing may be irrelevant at this point.
> 
> *I'd blame this more on the lockdown*. Folks are unemployed and broke, why not riot?


I wouldn't, too much similarities with the 1992 LA Riot, there was no lockdown back then; bad people take any opportunity to exteriorate their natural deviant personalities if they think they can get away with it

https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/1993/05/23/the-untold-story-of-the-la-riot

What about the 1977 NYC power outage that resulted in massive looting?

https://time.com/3949986/1977-blackout-new-york-history/


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

fskywalker said:


> Think saw Spedmasters on the wrist of the astronauts suits


If it fails you now know why


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> That marble counter top? Good choice. It's gonna look gorgeous.


It's actually dolomite. After a ton of research, and the desired appearance, it seemed the best fit. Exciting!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks bloody flash mate
> 
> Still, when is the OoO GTG in Vegas?


Eventually! 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If it fails you now know why




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Then switched


Thank you for not being some douche wearing an Speedie then posting a pic of the event like you're some qualified astronaut


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Conducting a survey here: How would the Brothers rank these young ladies? Will stipulate that the lowest ranked one is still > 9.6...
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171191
> ...


3
2
1


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

scheers said:


> I'm gonna need some time to sort through all this.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you plan to sell?

also if you want to speed post to 100 posts I suggest you not post in here. It won't end well .... for you


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank you for not being some douche wearing an Speedie then posting a pic of the event like you're some qualified astronaut


close enough? 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Old school Seiko Sunday today.
> 
> By the way, just for Gun, imagine it's Orange...


Would be worth buying if it was


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Didn't read ahead


There's a lot of us with similar taste
jorg
al
b5
pf
you 
me

....so far


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wore these today MJ
> View attachment 15172763


You gotta get you a Coke gmt to wear those bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> With short lugs it might've worked. Maybe an ankle watch? Just can't imagine someone actually buying it. Not even Big Al.


I can't imagine this watch being annoying to clean dust from


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's both a gift and a curse having small writs. Gift because you save money curse because you can't always get what you want.
> 
> I love the 5002 BP but it's just too big for my small wrists. BP is supposed to be big but this is nuts. Shame because I love the watch
> 
> Brother of OoO


Godfrey

pic with said watch that doesn't work on my wrist


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Had to head into work last night and had a great watch conversation with a murse (male nurse). He saw my skx009 and mentioned he had the same one. He was wearing an awesome 2599 (seamaster chronograph from the wave dial era) that he had bought new and worn almost constantly since. Bracelet was so loose it was a snake, the finish was completely replaced by fine scratches, and the bezel insert had a good ghost fade. We had a good chat about the local OB and I recommended he get the adjustible clasp. We gushed over the new ceramic bezel models. Omega fans are the best!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank you for not being some douche wearing an Speedie then posting a pic of the event like you're some qualified astronaut


Damn, I was gonna do that....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Is it?
> The 4c looks a lot like a Lotus from that angle then...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah the Alfa has high air intake on the area leading to its rear. Also the tail lights sit higher than lotus


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Quick update from LA LA Land... rioting and looting has exploded throughout the city. They looted the Grove, Rodeo Dr, businesses throughout West LA. From the local news footage, some watch boutiques may have broken into on Rodeo, but 100% sure. It's really disheartening as many of these small businesses that are being looted and destroyed are already reeling from the shutdown.
> 
> We're under a curfew now, also heard that the National Guard has been called and is coming.
> 
> The ..... is hitting the fan hard. Hope everyone is good and safe.


That is insane man. Hope you guys are safe and okay


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's what I thought but who am I? I don't know squat about cars.


Lol


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's a lot of us with similar taste
> jorg
> al
> b5
> ...


Dang, I should have asked what everyone thought would be the most popular order or who winner would be. Oh well.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I wonder how much of this anger and violence is due to pent up aggression from being quarantined for so long?
> 
> Gun?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That would have a role in it and made it more likely but I think there's all the other racial factors at play forcing it.

essentially current world events are basically a sh.t storm for small things to blow up. Pandemic, Being cooped up, financial hardship, economic instability, changed lifestyle, etc.

Unfortunately the current actions are not going to do anyone any good


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What do you plan to sell?
> 
> also if you want to speed post to 100 posts I suggest you not post in here. It won't end well .... for you


I present to you at "exhibit A"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Quick update from LA LA Land... rioting and looting has exploded throughout the city. They looted the Grove, Rodeo Dr, businesses throughout West LA. From the local news footage, some watch boutiques may have broken into on Rodeo, but 100% sure. It's really disheartening as many of these small businesses that are being looted and destroyed are already reeling from the shutdown.
> 
> We're under a curfew now, also heard that the National Guard has been called and is coming.
> 
> The ..... is hitting the fan hard. Hope everyone is good and safe.


Stay safe. Certain areas of Dallas have been hit too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Blue Beast has moved to a new home. R.I.P., big guy.
> 
> View attachment 15172759


Hope,the new owner loves it


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

And I also FINALLY hit the magic mileage on the WRX and can work out that turbo! Took 2 months to do what should have been 3 weeks at most!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> You gotta get you a Coke gmt to wear those bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'd love a Fat Lady. Finding one in decent condition is hard. Finding one in decent condition in Australia is ever harder.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> We gushed over the new ceramic bezel models. Omega fans are the best!


Who are you and what have you done with Bro 10mm?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> pic with said watch that doesn't work on my wrist
> View attachment 15172843


I don't know what's worst - dials that are too big or lugs that are too long...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> And I also FINALLY hit the magic mileage on the WRX and can work out that turbo! Took 2 months to do what should have been 3 weeks at most!


Nice!

have you driven the older ones before? I'd like to know how they compare with the older EJ engined cars. Not driven the new one


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I wonder how much of this anger and violence is due to pent up aggression from being quarantined for so long?
> 
> Gun?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I suspect much of what is happening is being orchestrated as a significant number of "protesters" are from out of town, even out of state. If arrested these rioters could be charged with gun statutes, and for that reason guns are rarely if ever involved.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> And I also FINALLY hit the magic mileage on the WRX and can work out that turbo! Took 2 months to do what should have been 3 weeks at most!


Now REV that baby!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Blue Beast has moved to a new home. R.I.P., big guy.
> 
> View attachment 15172759


Time to go car shopping!

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Blue Beast has moved to a new home. R.I.P., big guy.
> 
> View attachment 15172759


*looking out my front window*

I dunno, I still don't see it. When is it supposed to arrive?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> And I also FINALLY hit the magic mileage on the WRX and can work out that turbo! Took 2 months to do what should have been 3 weeks at most!


Boooooooost!!!!

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I suspect much of what is happening is being orchestrated as a significant number of "protesters" are from out of town, even out of state. If arrested these rioters could be charged with gun statutes, and for that reason guns are rarely if ever involved.


I thought Gun was a question for me


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I can't imagine this watch being annoying to clean dust from


I think that's why it never got past the prototype stage. It looks like it'll only work right if it's clean.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah the Alfa has high air intake on the area leading to its rear. Also the tail lights sit higher than lotus


Come on guys, it's an Alfa 4C... even a blind man driving by on a moonless night could recognize it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> pic with said watch that doesn't work on my wrist
> View attachment 15172843


I think the BP somewhat long lugs contributes to the problem.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I present to you at "exhibit A"


Amazing how many obvious speedposters wander into our thread and find themselves busted.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

fskywalker said:


> close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, if you intend to take a dive in some black hole


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know what's worst - dials that are too big or lugs that are too long...


Lugs that extend beyond the confines of one's wrist is primarily what makes a watch unwearable. Case in point is the grotesque look of the PO1 on your wrist. The BP is not a great look as the lugs appear to extend out too far but nowhere close to being as out of kilter as the PO1.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Blue Beast has moved to a new home. R.I.P., big guy.
> 
> View attachment 15172759


Now, the big question: what will be the replacement? I, for one, vote for a Roma


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> And I also FINALLY hit the magic mileage on the WRX and can work out that turbo! Took 2 months to do what should have been 3 weeks at most!


New VW Beetle?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> *looking out my front window*
> 
> I dunno, I still don't see it. When is it supposed to arrive?


He parked and put the keys on the front left tire as agreed upon. If you didn't pick it, I wonder who did.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Come on guys, it's an Alfa 4C... even a blind man driving by on a moonless night* could recognize it


*with his lights off


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sunday morning update from LA - Just waking up to the damage from last night. Many businesses, big and small, in Downtown and West LA were looted and a few set on fire. I fear that this will put some out of business permanently. Ironically businesses and retail stores were starting to open back up again.

National Guard is here, and they've begun patrolling the streets.

We're safe right now, in our home in the Santa Monica area. The rumor was that the rioters were pushing further west, but never got near here for the most part.



rjohnson56 said:


> I wonder how much of this anger and violence is due to pent up aggression from being quarantined for so long?
> 
> Gun?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I think it's more of some bad people taking advantage of the situation to get some free stuff. The peaceful protesters weren't the ones breaking into Fight Club, a sneaker store, and running out with boxes of new Nikes. Unfortunately the message for change is being drowned out by the rioting and looting.

I have a friend called Sig.



AL9C1 said:


> Man that sucks Mav. Y'all need to load up and go on a vacation. Road trip east and stop wherever. Be safe bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hawaii sounds good right about now...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Can't help but I keep thinking how much current events resemble this TV show called "Salvation" on Netflix...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

collector210 said:


> How was he able to do this. Escape jail with a wooden gun?


Cuz he was a bad a$$.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey's cameo was the best one. Shame he didn't stay
> 
> Brother of OoO


He is always welcomed back.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Well it looks like my dilemma with the P01 is no longer an issue, it's already sold.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Blue Beast has moved to a new home. R.I.P., big guy.
> 
> View attachment 15172759


At least he's gone to a home that will appreciate him.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol


Yeah, I know right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dang, I should have asked what everyone thought would be the most popular order or who winner would be. Oh well.


You were going to collate the results?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I present to you at "exhibit A"


LOL. Newbie. Cut him some slack guys. Probably one of those who did not read the forum rules


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Stay safe. Certain areas of Dallas have been hit too.


That sucks. Hope you're keeping safe bro 59.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope,the new owner loves it


I am sure the blue beast has gone to a better home, an owner who will love him more


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd love a Fat Lady. Finding one in decent condition is hard. Finding one in decent condition in Australia is ever harder.


What? You haven't been looking around hard enough? Can't find a fat lady in Australia? Who you kidding????


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Sunday morning update from LA - Just waking up to the damage from last night. Many businesses, big and small, in Downtown and West LA were looted and a few set on fire. I fear that this will put some out of business permanently. Ironically businesses and retail stores were starting to open back up again.
> 
> National Guard is here, and they've begun patrolling the streets.
> 
> ...


So many reasons I can't like this update. Only good thing is you're safe bro Mav.

Canada perhaps?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know what's worst - dials that are too *big* or lugs that are *too long*...


Umm...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Are you implying I'm mini-me!?!


Mini-me might have a bigger wrist though?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Amazing how many obvious speedposters wander into our thread and find themselves busted.


That's because this thread is very active and it pops up on their feed and they jump in to post without knowing what they are in for.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now, the big question: what will be the replacement? I, for one, vote for a Roma





rjohnson56 said:


> New VW Beetle?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Interesting juxtaposition...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You were going to collate the results?


Yup.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Mini-me might have a bigger wrist though?


Perhaps! 
But that's behind us now. That watch has been sold.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure the blue beast has gone to a better home, an owner who will love him more


Ouch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps!
> But that's behind us now. That watch has been sold.





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure the beast has gone to a better home, an owner who will love him more


Another interesting juxtaposition.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Well it looks like my dilemma with the P01 is no longer an issue, it's already sold.


Definitely not your loss. 








Perfect example of how a watch should NOT fit one's wrist. IMO you dodged a bullet by not buying it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another interesting juxtaposition.


This is the day of juxtaposition


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Definitely not your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. The watch looks nice on its own but looks bloody stupid on the wrist.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> pic with said watch that doesn't work on my wrist
> View attachment 15172843


Doesn't look that bad from that angle. Got a side shot that shows how it sits on the wrist?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That sucks. Hope you're keeping safe bro 59.


Thanks. Suspect this will die down next day or so and "protestors" will go back where they came from. In the meantime by rampaging and looting they made shop owners lives even more difficult along with COVID19 and were the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd love a Fat Lady. Finding one in decent condition is hard. Finding one in decent condition in Australia is ever harder.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, if you intend to take a dive in some black hole


Sure! 2,000 feet of rating should be enough, no need to bring my submariner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Amazing how many obvious speedposters wander into our thread and find themselves busted.


What if a guy with a low post count decides to come here to actually contribute?

Maybe he read a few pages and thinks our thread is interesting.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe her parents emigrated from Canada...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Well it looks like my dilemma with the P01 is no longer an issue, it's already sold.


The purchaser may have done you a favor. There may have been regret after your purchase.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? You haven't been looking around hard enough? Can't find a fat lady in Australia? Who you kidding????


He said he wanted one in good condition.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> He parked and put the keys on the front left tire as agreed upon. If you didn't pick it, I wonder who did.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


FAAAAAWWWWWWWWK


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What if a guy with a low post count decides to come here to actually contribute?
> 
> Maybe he read a few pages and thinks our thread is interesting.


That was me. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The purchaser may have done you a favor. There may have been regret after your purchase.


He would have only regretted it when hit put it on his wrist. Would have looked great in the watch case. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> What if a guy with a low post count decides to come here to actually contribute?
> 
> Maybe he read a few pages and thinks our thread is interesting.


If in fact that's the case I think he's more than welcome right? And a couple of tongue in cheek posts shouldn't discourage him so easily.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> If in fact that's the case I think he's more than welcome right? And a couple of tongue in cheek posts shouldn't discourage him so easily.


That might be fair. But they don't always sound tongue-in-cheek. Just saying.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That might be fair. But they don't always sound tongue-in-cheek. Just saying.


The entire thread is like a huge tongue in cheek...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> He would have only regretted it when hit put it on his wrist. Would have looked great in the watch case.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Who knows right? We all have more watches than we could possibly wear so it's probably not such a bad idea after all


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know what's worst - dials that are too big or lugs that are too long...


Wrists that are to small? ;-)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm gonna have to start a thick wrist thread. The struggle is real!! Last time I heard "it's too big" ..........
Nevermind. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sub on the RubberB with the new clasp. Very nice fit. Just like OEM. Nice replacement for when I don't want to screw up the stock clasp.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Sub on the RubberB with the new clasp. Very nice fit. Just like OEM. Nice replacement for when I don't want to screw up the stock clasp.


Aftermarket clasp? Great! From where?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Aftermarket clasp? Great! From where?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/143344738634

I believe it is made by the Ginault guys. Basically, it's a high level reproduction. Fit and finish is great. It's not Rolex great, but it's exactly what I need for the RubberB.

The only thing they could've made better is the feel when you snap the extension into place. But it's holding up so far with no movement or slipping.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> What if a guy with a low post count decides to come here to actually contribute?
> 
> Maybe he read a few pages and thinks our thread is interesting.


Good point but anyone with a low post count who post here is suspect. However if you look at their prior posts, it's generally apparent when a newbie is attempting to run the table to the magic  mark.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> The purchaser may have done you a favor. There may have been regret after your purchase.


I have discovered whenever I bought a flashy watch that was not particularly wearable, the honeymoon phase always ended quickly, rapidly followed by a compelling need to get rid of it ASAP.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I have discovered whenever I bought a flashy watch that was not particularly wearable, the honeymoon phase always ended quickly, rapidly followed by a compelling need to get rid of it ASAP.


I feel compelled to move a watch that hasn't gotten wrist time too. Believe it or not.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> .


My Everest has a tang. I change straps often so using the OEM clasp would not be workable for me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/143344738634
> 
> I believe it is made by the Ginault guys. Basically, it's a high level reproduction. Fit and finish is great. It's not Rolex great, but it's exactly what I need for the RubberB.
> 
> The only thing they could've made better is the feel when you snap the extension into place. But it's holding up so far with no movement or slipping.


Ginault?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> My Everest has a tang. I change straps often so using the OEM clasp would not be workable for me.


I think the deployant clasp used by yngrshr might be a Ginault. I really like the concept of the Everest leather and rubber straps that utilize a tang buckle rather an an OEM or aftermarket deployant clasp.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I think the deployant clasp used by yngrshr might be a Ginault. I really like the concept of the Everest leather and rubber straps that utilize a tang buckle rather an an OEM or aftermarket deployant clasp.


Yeah. I'm perfectly happy with tang on rubber.

But if I had a rubber that needed a clasp - which I would it buy if I had a choice, I'd go aftermarket on the clasp.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So many reasons I can't like this update. Only good thing is you're safe bro Mav.
> 
> Canada perhaps?


You know, americans make this comment a lot (especially since 2016) but it isnt that easy, right? I was under the impression that it is far more difficult to go work in Canada than to work here.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I feel compelled to move a watch that hasn't gotten wrist time too. Believe it or not.


Not you. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Sub on the RubberB with the new clasp. Very nice fit. Just like OEM. Nice replacement for when I don't want to screw up the stock clasp.


That ebay one?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> You know, americans make this comment a lot (especially since 2016) but it isnt that easy, right? I was under the impression that it is far more difficult to go work in Canada than to work here.


Where there's a will.....

Where I live, there is an American-occupied spit of land called Point Roberts. It's part of WA State but not connected by land. US citizens have lived there so they could work in Canada.

John Tortorella, while he coached the Canucks, lived there.

Katie Sackoff, when she was Starbuck in Battlestar Galactica, lived there too.

I live 5 min away from the border. Never met Katie Sackoff for a beer though, but I would have if she called.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just had an idea:

Has anyone had a beer or other beverage with a famous person? Not talking about being in the same pub or bar as them, but actually was sitting with them.

I had drinks with Colin James once. Actually with Billy Cowsill and Lindsay Mitchell too (guitarist for Prism - an old Canadian band).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> White nationalists and undercover cops are getting blamed, too.


That notion hilarious and even the MN mayor's and gov have stepped back from that 1.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I wouldn't, too much similarities with the 1992 LA Riot, there was no lockdown back then; bad people take any opportunity to exteriorate their natural deviant personalities if they think they can get away with it
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/1993/05/23/the-untold-story-of-the-la-riot
> 
> ...


Looting is usually unrelated to cause and more a crime of opportunity.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> That notion hilarious and even the MN mayor's and gov have stepped back from that 1.


White nationalists I might believe, but would have more trouble with undercover cops.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Learned from neighbors that there's a planned BLM protest here starting right now. So far it's peaceful. But there's a rumored "loot run" at Santa Monica businesses and stores.



5959HH said:


> Thanks. Suspect this will die down next day or so and "protestors" will go back where they came from. In the meantime by rampaging and looting they made shop owners lives even more difficult along with COVID19 and were the final nail in the coffin.


Stay safe 59!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Stay safe. Certain areas of Dallas have been hit too.


Apple store in Charleston, sc


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> pic with said watch that doesn't work on my wrist
> View attachment 15172843


Good call, unless you plan to wear it Gianni Agnelli-style


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> .


.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> White nationalists I might believe, but would have more trouble with undercover cops.


They're having a tough time making a solid ID on the umbrella-carrying guy who busted out the windows at a Minneapolis AutoZone and walked away.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Learned from neighbors that there's a planned BLM protest here starting right now. So far it's peaceful. But there's a rumored "loot run" at Santa Monica businesses and stores.
> 
> Stay safe 59!


How does the loot run rumor get spread?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> You know, americans make this comment a lot (especially since 2016) but it isnt that easy, right? I was under the impression that it is far more difficult to go work in Canada than to work here.


If you're not aware I'm residing in Hong Kong and has been here since 1992. I frequent Toronto as much as I can and my children are living in Toronto. Yes, it's tough for the last few months where they can't really get out much do there's that.

I switched profession 6 years ago, from being a Merchandising Manager at a garment manufacturing company to a full time photographer as the garment industry was going no where here.

Call it mid life crisis or whatever but I believe where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to turn in gentlemen. Let's do something a little different tonight.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I think the deployant clasp used by yngrshr might be a Ginault. I really like the concept of the Everest leather and rubber straps that utilize a tang buckle rather an an OEM or aftermarket deployant clasp.


I don't like tang buckles since it is SO hard for me to get a good fit. The sliding of the GlideLock is a huge help for my wrist since I can never seem to get a great fit with a tang buckle.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> You know, americans make this comment a lot (especially since 2016) but it isnt that easy, right? I was under the impression that it is far more difficult to go work in Canada than to work here.


Wanna know about tough? Try moving to Canada...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Just had an idea:
> 
> Has anyone had a beer or other beverage with a famous person? Not talking about being in the same pub or bar as them, but actually was sitting with them.
> 
> I had drinks with Colin James once. Actually with Billy Cowsill and Lindsay Mitchell too (guitarist for Prism - an old Canadian band).


I had drinks with Jman!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> White nationalists I might believe, but would have more trouble with undercover cops.


Right Lmao... Show up with nice southern accent and get African-Americans to loot. Honestly only a dumb person could buy that one.

Or that they would have the brains to come up with that idea.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Today.. we assembled and enjoyed this new day bed... If you can't go away on vacation.. bring it to you?  Oh and some food .... (finally went out to eat after 2.5 month) and the countertops chosen for the kitchen remodel.. what a day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great mate |>


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Looting is usually unrelated to cause and more a crime of opportunity.


Absolutely, and it happens almost everywhere, like in France with the Yellow Vests protests, there are a lot of videos on Youtube


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Right Lmao... Show up with nice southern accent and get African-Americans to loot. Honestly only a dumb person could buy that one.


_"Everybody likes free stuff."_


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice!
> 
> have you driven the older ones before? I'd like to know how they compare with the older EJ engined cars. Not driven the new one


Nope. The WRX certainly isn't the fastest car off the line I've ever owned but wow it is rock stable on the road. Doesn't have the go-kart feel of some other small sport sedan type cars either.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> White nationalists I might believe, but would have more trouble with undercover cops.


"White" agitators are likely Antifa and other radical left wing groups. Radical white nationalists are a problem in general and discredit and are often purposely confused with reasonable, law-abiding conservatives/Republicans just like the radical leftists discredit and are confused with reasonable liberals/Democrats. We are losing our civility.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Right Lmao... Show up with nice southern accent and get African-Americans to loot. Honestly only a dumb person could buy that one.


Reminds me of a similar story... Read an interview with Marc Quinones, the percussionist with the Allman Brothers since the early 90s. When he was invited to join the band, his first reaction was "Who are the Allman Brothers??" (The dude is Puerto Rican and he grew up in the Bronx.) "We didn't hear their music much in the 'hood..."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Reminds me of a similar story... Read an interview with Marc Quinones, the percussionist with the Allman Brothers since the early 90s. When he was invited to join the band, his first reaction was "Who are the Allman Brothers??" (The dude is Puerto Rican and he grew up in the Bronx.) "We didn't hear their music much in the 'hood..."


LOL and before anyone decides they need to push their narrative, I won't respond done with this discussion.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Reminds me of a similar story... Read an interview with Marc Quinones, the percussionist with the Allman Brothers since the early 90s. When he was invited to join the band, his first reaction was "Who are the Allman Brothers??" (The dude is Puerto Rican and he grew up in the Bronx.) "We didn't hear their music much in the 'hood..."


LOL and before anyone decides they need to push their narrative, I won't respond done with this discussion.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some Brothers asked for more data, so here goes,
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 15171907
> ...


Final.

2

3

1


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> .


Initially I had mistakenly thought an OEM deployant clasp had been used but quickly realized it was a generic one, likely Ginault.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mav said:


> Quick update from LA LA Land... rioting and looting has exploded throughout the city. They looted the Grove, Rodeo Dr, businesses throughout West LA. From the local news footage, some watch boutiques may have broken into on Rodeo, but 100% sure. It's really disheartening as many of these small businesses that are being looted and destroyed are already reeling from the shutdown.
> 
> We're under a curfew now, also heard that the National Guard has been called and is coming.
> 
> The ..... is hitting the fan hard. Hope everyone is good and safe.


Stay safe mate


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Final.
> 
> 2
> 
> ...


Everybody got their final choices in?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> How does the loot run rumor get spread?


I'm guessing from spies placed in the ranks of the perpetrators. Today a number of shopping centers in Dallas have been closed and shuttered. Some vandalism here but has been less than in other areas of the country.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, if you put on your "What would she look like in 20 years?" glasses, which one would you choose?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just had an idea:
> 
> Has anyone had a beer or other beverage with a famous person? Not talking about being in the same pub or bar as them, but actually was sitting with them.
> 
> I had drinks with Colin James once. Actually with Billy Cowsill and Lindsay Mitchell too (guitarist for Prism - an old Canadian band).


Had lunch with the King and future Queen. But I was wearing an Omega so I probably didn't make much of an impression.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Had lunch with the King and future Queen. But I was wearing an Omega so I probably didn't make much of an impression.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Did their security detail come up to you afterwards?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nevermind


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now, the big question: what will be the replacement? I, for one, vote for a Roma


That would be a fine choice, as would anything from the Ferrari stable.

458 - The last of an era would be my pick of modern Ferrari's...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Sunday morning update from LA - Just waking up to the damage from last night. Many businesses, big and small, in Downtown and West LA were looted and a few set on fire. I fear that this will put some out of business permanently. Ironically businesses and retail stores were starting to open back up again.
> 
> National Guard is here, and they've begun patrolling the streets.
> 
> ...


Good to know you are safe and that the situation is (mostly) under control.

Our media is reporting this almost exactly as you stated.

Apparently a number of the leaders of the movement for change have echoed this sentiment...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Well it looks like my dilemma with the P01 is no longer an issue, it's already sold.


PF bought it...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I think the BP somewhat long lugs contributes to the problem.


It does but the BP's face and general, chunkiness all plays a part. If I had bigger forearms it would help


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Lugs that extend beyond the confines of one's wrist is primarily what makes a watch unwearable. Case in point is the grotesque look of the PO1 on your wrist. The BP is not a great look as the lugs appear to extend out too far but nowhere close to being as out of kilter as the PO1.


I reloaded at that pic and I think that the massive bezel locking thingys on the lugs also makes it,look and wear bigger.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


How's the water?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Sunday morning update from LA - Just waking up to the damage from last night. Many businesses, big and small, in Downtown and West LA were looted and a few set on fire. I fear that this will put some out of business permanently. Ironically businesses and retail stores were starting to open back up again.
> 
> National Guard is here, and they've begun patrolling the streets.
> 
> ...


Not great about LA but glad you're okay.

one of the issues that come into play in situations like this is mob mentality as well. There's anonymity doing things you wouldn't do when everyone's doing it so why not go nuts


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He is always welcomed back.


Summon him Sir Dogbert


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Well it looks like my dilemma with the P01 is no longer an issue, it's already sold.


Circus in town eh??


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Newbie. Cut him some slack guys. Probably one of those who did not read the forum rules


I wonder how many posters actually read the forum rules *before* posting.

I know I didn't.

Then again, I joined with the intention to learn, rather than to buy, sell, troll...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? You haven't been looking around hard enough? Can't find a fat lady in Australia? Who you kidding????


Try checking out Instagram...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? You haven't been looking around hard enough? Can't find a fat lady in Australia? Who you kidding????


I said fat lady not fat bogan ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? You haven't been looking around hard enough? Can't find a fat lady in Australia? Who you kidding????


Double - Quote:

Or you could get someone to "make" you one from OEM parts.

I know a guy, who knows a guy, who knows a guy...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Doesn't look that bad from that angle. Got a side shot that shows how it sits on the wrist?


Nah sadly. Watches always look better from further away

heres another


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> So many reasons I can't like this update. Only good thing is you're safe bro Mav.
> 
> Canada perhaps?


Nice gif.

The Canadian equivalent of BSF's Jenna...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> PF bought it...
> 
> SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


Hmmm, here is a nice challenge. How fast can Bro PF get to random places on the globe?

AD in Peru has a meteorite Pepsi but only for 12 hours, can he do it?

A NIB birth year 1016 (or earlier) explorer personally assembled by Sir Edmund Hillary shows up on a cruise ship departing Anchorage towards Hawaii. Can he get aboard a ship while underway?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Sir Dogbert is thanking you for not posting someone who looks malnourished.

he may not like the cardiometabolic issues of this one though


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Not great about LA but glad you're okay.
> 
> one of the issues that come into play in situations like this is mob mentality as well. There's anonymity doing things you wouldn't do when everyone's doing it so why not go nuts


Now they are trying to say that white supremacist groups are behind it all.

Now I'm not the most skeptical guy on the planet but even I gotta question that one.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What if a guy with a low post count decides to come here to actually contribute?
> 
> Maybe he read a few pages and thinks our thread is interesting.


But that's where you look at post histories and see what they've been posting

so while the last guy cam in and replied with where the thread is at he also spoke about protein shakes and working out (which did him zero favours) and then the clincher to see if someone is somewhat genuine is check their post history


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/143344738634
> 
> I believe it is made by the Ginault guys. Basically, it's a high level reproduction. Fit and finish is great. It's not Rolex great, but it's exactly what I need for the RubberB.
> 
> The only thing they could've made better is the feel when you snap the extension into place. But it's holding up so far with no movement or slipping.


I was intrigued until I saw the Ginault bit. It looks good though


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Good point but anyone with a low post count who post here is suspect. However if you look at their prior posts, it's generally apparent when a newbie is attempting to run the table to the magic  mark.


NRA

olus this guy blatantly alludes to wanting to 100 posts without posting nice watch 100 times


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

For big Al....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Just had an idea:
> 
> Has anyone had a beer or other beverage with a famous person? Not talking about being in the same pub or bar as them, but actually was sitting with them.
> 
> I had drinks with Colin James once. Actually with Billy Cowsill and Lindsay Mitchell too (guitarist for Prism - an old Canadian band).


Rob Brewer (Guitarist from Unwritten Law)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I had drinks with Jman!


You mean world renown horologist and landscape gardener?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> .


*
!*


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Good to know you are safe and that the situation is (mostly) under control.
> 
> Our media is reporting this almost exactly as you stated.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking though, all of these leaders are on TV criticizing and denouncing the violence and looting. We're told the vast majority are peaceful protesters and the looting and violence is being done by a small few. I'm just wondering if the looters are so outnumbered why aren't the peaceful majority able to stop them then? I'm watching my former hometown of Philadelphia being destroyed right now and it's pretty upsetting.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Nope. The WRX certainly isn't the fastest car off the line I've ever owned but wow it is rock stable on the road. Doesn't have the go-kart feel of some other small sport sedan type cars either.


Take it on a dirt road ;-)

they don't have that throwability as a hot hatch but they do reward the slow in fast out driving style (also helps with the understeer).

I can't comment on the new ones but the olde ones were tricky to launch off the line properly. Dial up about 3-4K but You couldn't dump the clutch as the transmission didn't like it. Slipping it worked. i didn't hard launch my wrx very often becuase it didn't like it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> How's the water?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Very nice


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> *
> !*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. Suspect this will die down next day or so and "protestors" will go back where they came from. In the meantime by rampaging and looting they made shop owners lives even more difficult along with COVID19 and were the final nail in the coffin.


I feel for the small business owners there in the US. It's like one blow after another. This might just be the knockout blow. If Covid-19 didn't knock them out, the looting probably did. Like you said, the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What if a guy with a low post count decides to come here to actually contribute?
> 
> Maybe he read a few pages and thinks our thread is interesting.


Still, he is showing intent to speed post his (or her) way past the magical 100. Like a certain newbie who asked if he needs to exceed 100 to sell. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> He said he wanted one in good condition.


Yeah, plenty of fat ones in good condition. Single and still pretty, no sagging faces, no flabby underarms. All still nice and taut.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That was me. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sure was. Like a few thousand posts ago....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm gonna have to start a thick wrist thread. The struggle is real!! Last time I heard "it's too big" ..........
> Nevermind.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Go on, start a thread. You can compare with Simon and bigclive2011. I think there'll only be you three on the thread. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Sub on the RubberB with the new clasp. Very nice fit. Just like OEM. Nice replacement for when I don't want to screw up the stock clasp.


Nice one 

I think it's a good idea as you can really trash (forgive the pun) this clasp


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> .


:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Where there's a will.....
> 
> Where I live, there is an American-occupied spit of land called Point Roberts. It's part of WA State but not connected by land. US citizens have lived there so they could work in Canada.
> 
> ...


Did you call her? Maybe she is waiting for you to make the first move?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just had an idea:
> 
> Has anyone had a beer or other beverage with a famous person? Not talking about being in the same pub or bar as them, but actually was sitting with them.
> 
> I had drinks with Colin James once. Actually with Billy Cowsill and Lindsay Mitchell too (guitarist for Prism - an old Canadian band).


Define famous?

I have had drinks with a few prominent people who are not TV celebrities.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure the blue beast has gone to a better home, *an owner who will love him more*


Ouch!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Learned from neighbors that there's a planned BLM protest here starting right now. So far it's peaceful. But there's a rumored "loot run" at Santa Monica businesses and stores.
> 
> Stay safe 59!


So how do these mobs coordinate a loot run? Facebook? Or some other social media? Can't the authorities shut down mobile cell towers to cut off mobs coordinating their "attacks" on shopping centres?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ouch.


#neverreadahead...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Apple store in Charleston, sc


I saw a video of a Louis Vuitton store getting looted. I bet these are going to end up on eBay as genuine, no box and papers.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Definitely not your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree,

That looks ridiculous on you...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> .


:-:,.?!,'~'????


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Time to turn in gentlemen. Let's do something a little different tonight.


Nice. You get a Like or two


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Doesn't look that bad from that angle. Got a side shot that shows how it sits on the wrist?


This is what I was thinking.

You may be able to just about pull this off...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure was. Like a few thousand posts ago....


Lol didn't you join then find OoO pretty soon?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I saw a video of a Louis Vuitton store getting looted. I bet these are going to end up on eBay as genuine, no box and papers.


Imagine the sadness when the mob descends on a Rolex store


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Had lunch with the King and future Queen. But I was wearing an Omega so I probably didn't make much of an impression.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Royal families tend to favour Omega watches. Remember Prince William?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Nevermind


That's a post too!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah sadly. Watches always look better from further away
> 
> heres another
> View attachment 15174171


A BP is supposed to wear BIG like a PAM.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> PF bought it...
> 
> SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


Thankfully, so he can destroy it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Imagine the sadness when the mob descends on a Rolex store


Not worried. They'll see all the empty cases and walk away.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I feel for the small business owners there in the US. It's like one blow after another. This might just be the knockout blow. If Covid-19 didn't knock them out, the looting probably did. Like you said, the final nail in the coffin.


For some it will be the final straw after the looters have destroyed their businesses and looted their stores. I have nothing but ill will for the criminals responsible.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Summon him Sir Dogbert


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I wonder how many posters actually read the forum rules *before* posting.
> 
> I know I didn't.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I did.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Try checking out Instagram...
> 
> SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


Do you want me to post some curvy ladies in "good condition"?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I said fat lady not fat bogan ;-)


LOL. In a grey Kmart sweat/tracksuit and a pair of UGG boots? It's winter now and you'll be seeing more of these in the shopping centres.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> :


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sir Dogbert is thanking you for not posting someone who looks malnourished.
> 
> he may not like the cardiometabolic issues of this one though


This one needs some exercise. She's got chicken wings...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> *
> !*


I gave you a Like for the exclamation mark but in this modern times, the only two most important symbols are not a full stop/period or a question mark but hash tag and at.

Hence, I raise you a # and @


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Ouch!


Why ouch? He fell out of love with his Porsche and decided to ditch him for an Italian beauty.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol didn't you join then find OoO pretty soon?


Sort off. I think I had over a hundred posts by then.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> You know, americans make this comment a lot (especially since 2016) but it isnt that easy, right? I was under the impression that it is far more difficult to go work in Canada than to work here.


As a Canadian who's worked in USA and brought Americans and others to work in Canada.... it's not that different.

US and Canada (and Mexico) have similar approaches... it's not hard for the USA, Canada, Mexico professionals to get a work permit for the other countries. North American Free Trade etc. non-professionals don't have privileged status, so much more difficult.

Non-North American countries don't have that privileged status (professional or otherwise), so it can be much more difficult.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Imagine the sadness when the mob descends on a Rolex store


I pity them, the mob that is. There'll only be empty shelves and display cases. LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Royal families tend to favour Omega watches. Remember Prince William?


LOL I also remember Tooth's call about William's Omega


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> A BP is supposed to wear BIG like a PAM.


Yeah I know - but there's big and cartoonish unfortunately BP's fall into the latter on my wrist. PAMs are okay though and I'd love the One PF has with the red strap


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> For some it will be the final straw after the looters have destroyed their businesses and looted their stores. I have nothing but ill will for the criminals responsible.


Not a good sign for a first world country. This is a joke really. I expected more civility and behaviour befitting an advanced nation like America.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.


Godfrey!

I haven't seen him posting in a while and forgot what's his posting handle already. Remind me please?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> For some it will be the final straw after the looters have destroyed their businesses and looted their stores. I have nothing but ill will for the criminals responsible.


I caught up on some of the stuff in the US and man it's insane to put it mildly. In the vids you can see the ones protesting peacefully but then you've got the others who are pretty much there for the aggression and property damage


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. In a grey Kmart sweat/tracksuit and a pair of UGG boots? It's winter now and you'll be seeing more of these in the shopping centres.


class-sssyyyyy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I also remember Tooth's call about William's Omega


At least Harry has a Rolex.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This one needs some exercise. She's got chicken wings...


well you are what you eat


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I gave you a Like for the exclamation mark but in this modern times, the only two most important symbols are not a full stop/period or a question mark but hash tag and at.
> 
> Hence, I raise you a # and @


a man of the times I see


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sort off. I think I had over a hundred posts by then.


What did you sell?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> I haven't seen him posting in a while and forgot what's his posting handle already. Remind me please?


@Godfrey19: we are calling for you because you had the best cameo in OoO and we want you to stay


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> That ebay one?


Yep. Very happy with the quality for the price.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At least Harry has a Rolex.


He also has an Exp II and now without the Prince in fron of his name the best he could get at an AD would be a TT oyster DJ with roman numerals


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah sadly. Watches always look better from further away
> 
> heres another
> View attachment 15174171


Okay, that one shows it big big.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Hmmm, here is a nice challenge. How fast can Bro PF get to random places on the globe?
> 
> AD in Peru has a meteorite Pepsi but only for 12 hours, can he do it?
> 
> A NIB birth year 1016 (or earlier) explorer personally assembled by Sir Edmund Hillary shows up on a cruise ship departing Anchorage towards Hawaii. Can he get aboard a ship while underway?


I'm picturing PF in his own helicopter, requesting landing in the cruise ship helipad.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you call her? Maybe she is waiting for you to make the first move?


Didn't want to seem too eager. I'm sure she regrets the missed opportunity.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Define famous?
> 
> I have had drinks with a few prominent people who are not TV celebrities.


The usual meaning of famous will do.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> well you are what you eat


So, let me interpret the meaning of this statement: so, if one eats too much pork, one resembles a pig; and, if one eats too much chicken, one becomes a chicken (coward)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> a man of the times I see


Even as a boy, I was ahead of the times. The times tables I mean


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> A BP is supposed to wear BIG like a PAM.


Big that fits is different from a watch that is too big for you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you want me to post some curvy ladies in "good condition"?


No


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What did you sell?


Nothing so far. I am too attached to my stuff to sell anything. Some people's post count increases by bumping their sales posts every 12 hours or so.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Godfrey19: we are calling for you because you had the best cameo in OoO and we want you to stay


That's right! You're always welcomed to drop by @Godfrey19


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not a good sign for a first world country. This is a joke really. I expected more civility and behaviour befitting an advanced nation like America.


Really?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Yep. Very happy with the quality for the price.


Not allowed to discuss that here but I found a way to get them clasps too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He also has an Exp II and now without the Prince in fron of his name the best he could get at an AD would be a TT oyster DJ with roman numerals


Unless he is willing to package it with a platinum Daytona....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The usual meaning of famous will do.


Okay. None then. My life is inconsequential


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Really?


Really... as in Really...? Or Really?!!?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, let me interpret the meaning of this statement: so, if one eats too much pork, one resembles a pig; and, if one eats too much chicken, one becomes a chicken (coward)


LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, that one shows it big big.


I'm great at making things bigger than they are via pics ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Even as a boy, I was ahead of the times. The times tables I mean


LOL you reminded me when I was like 10 I asked my parents for a watch with a stopwatch so I could time myself on how quickly I could say my times tables (a comp we had in school). Yeah I was lame even back then

... funnily enough the watch I wanted to upgrade from was a Seiko 5


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL you reminded me when I was like 10 I asked my parents for a watch with a stopwatch so I could time myself on how quickly I could say my times tables (a comp we had in school). Yeah I was lame even back then
> 
> ... funnily enough the watch I wanted to upgrade from was a Seiko 5


 When I was that age, I was really angry with my parents because they wouldn't let me build the airplane I was designing. I was pretty sure it would have worked.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> No


I don't really know why but I burst out laughing reading this


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm great at making things bigger than they are via pics ;-)


Are you talking about pics you send to women?


----------



## miavag (May 5, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I don't really know why but I burst out laughing reading this


It's as if he already knows the ladies wont be as curvy or lovely.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you talking about pics you send to women?


yep :-(


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I wonder how many posters actually read the forum rules *before* posting.
> 
> I know I didn't.
> 
> ...


I was looking for info on a micro brand. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah, time for a post-bike-ride beer in the shower.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm great at making things bigger than they are via pics ;-)


Very good 

Just don't send me any d**k pics / selfies.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> When I was that age, I was really angry with my parents because they wouldn't let me build the airplane I was designing.  I was pretty sure it would have worked.


A hypersonic jet?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> For big Al....
> 
> View attachment 15174195


I've never looked at Oris. I don't know if anyone local sells them. I see adds every once in a while but I don't see anyone talking about them much.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I've never looked at Oris. I don't know if anyone local sells them. I see adds every once in a while but I don't see anyone talking about them much.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think Bro Jorg's idea is a good one. You'll like the Aquis series. Big, substantial, comfortable, manly, classy and sporty. Many different colors.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL you reminded me when I was like 10 I asked my parents for a watch with a stopwatch so I could time myself on how quickly I could say my times tables (a comp we had in school). Yeah I was lame even back then
> 
> ... funnily enough the watch I wanted to upgrade from was a Seiko 5


I had a proper stopwatch - not wrist watch stopwatch - but those you see used for competitions. I used to do athletics back then, like 40 years ago.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I feel for the small business owners there in the US. It's like one blow after another. This might just be the knockout blow. If Covid-19 didn't knock them out, the looting probably did. Like you said, the final nail in the coffin.


That's what I was thinking also. Places like LA where their government has extended their lockdown longer than everyone else. Small businesses won't make it. It's like they are trying to force a major recession on purpose. They wouldn't, would they? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Go on, start a thread. You can compare with Simon and bigclive2011. I think there'll only be you three on the thread. LOL


That's fine. Thick wrist watch club. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> No





Gunnar_917 said:


> I don't really know why but I burst out laughing reading this





miavag said:


> It's as if he already knows the ladies wont be as curvy or lovely.


Because of that, I am going to punish you guys by showing them to you three.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, time for a post-bike-ride beer in the shower.


Dang Coors original. That's some truly classic stuff. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Is 5 worthless posts frowned upon?


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. In a grey Kmart sweat/tracksuit and a pair of UGG boots? It's winter now and you'll be seeing more of these in the shopping centres.


Is Kmart still a thing? Haven't seen one in years.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you want me to post some curvy ladies in "good condition"?


Absofriggenlutely!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Am I all alone here. Shame. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Really guys?

Nobody. Nobody. 
OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Really guys?
> 
> Nobody. Nobody.
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm technically here


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Really guys?
> 
> Nobody. Nobody.
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Also, congrats


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Also, congrats


Sometimes you just check back in here at the right time I suppose. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> No





Gunnar_917 said:


> I don't really know why but I burst out laughing reading this





miavag said:


> It's as if he already knows the ladies wont be as curvy or lovely.


Because of that, I am going to punish you guys by showing them to you three.



AL9C1 said:


> Absofriggenlutely!!!


By popular demand. :-d



AL9C1 said:


> Am I all alone here. Shame.


You're never alone. She's here to keep you warm. :-d

View attachment 15174553


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Is Kmart still a thing? Haven't seen one in years.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They're on life support. From ~2500 stores at peak to less than 100 today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He also has an Exp II and now without the Prince in fron of his name the best he could get at an AD would be a *TT oyster DJ with roman numerals*


If it's like my godfather's, it's that with a white dial.

(tbh, it's a pretty handsome watch; I wouldn't mind one for myself)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

IMHO Oris punches way above their pay grade


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> IMHO Oris punches way above their pay grade


The thinking man's Tudor?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A hypersonic jet?


 It would have been a biplane because getting an engine with much power was going to be my biggest challenge.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> IMHO Oris punches way above their pay grade


The sixty-five is a looker.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I had a proper stopwatch - not wrist watch stopwatch - but those you see used for competitions. I used to do athletics back then, like 40 years ago.


LOL well I raised enough money in the MS read-a-thon once to get a stopwatch as a thank you gift and never received it :-(

That was the last one of those I participated in


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Because of that, I am going to punish you guys by showing them to you three.
> 
> By popular demand. :-d
> 
> ...


Thank god that attachment didn't work


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Is Kmart still a thing? Haven't seen one in years.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Kmart does really well in Australia
https://www.smartcompany.com.au/industries/retail/kmart-opens-200th-store-three-reasons-much-loved-retailer-seen-success/


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank god that attachment didn't work


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Especially for you bro Gun. ;-)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank god that attachment didn't work


Same for me!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Kmart does really well in Australia
> https://www.smartcompany.com.au/industries/retail/kmart-opens-200th-store-three-reasons-much-loved-retailer-seen-success/


Different owners. Kmart & Target here are owned by Westfarmers.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> View attachment 15174607


Success! The pic still didn't work!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Same for me!


Spoke to soon?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Success! The pic still didn't work!


Weird. I see it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Spoke to soon?


Maybe but not yet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Maybe but not yet.


Selective filter?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Big that fits is different from a watch that is too big for you.











This maybe the worst fit ever.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> This maybe the worst fit ever.


Ankle watch? Maybe on a bicep?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> This maybe the worst fit ever.


I think the problem is the lugs. Watch companies need to do some market research and work out the maximum lug to lug.

There is a fine line between trying to get something close to the original concept and marketability. I think there is a reason why the original watch remained a prototype and never made it to market.

This model will be discontinued in after they have finished using up all the dials and cases they made for the first production run.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Especially for you bro Gun. ;-)


Never heard that song and its cringeworthy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Selective filter?
> 
> View attachment 15174627


I saw it the second time


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. Suspect this will die down next day or so and "protestors" will go back where they came from. *In the meantime by rampaging and looting they made shop owners lives even more difficult along with COVID19 and were the final nail in the coffin.*


This is so unnecessary and so sad for them.

It's inevitable that every society will have "bad eggs" and that there will be some that will always look to take advantage of a situation.

What is surprising here is the sheer scale and numbers of "bad eggs", and what appears to be the acceptance, and almost implicit support by some sectors of the community.

One of our news services this morning televised an interview with a "supposed leader" of the peaceful protests.

Along with being overly polite, (somewhat ridiculously so - calling the interviewer "Sir"), he was full of platitudes and kept referring to how much he loved Australia and supported us during the bushfires, and even tried to quote some Aussie phrases, (Aussie, Aussie, Aussie...), such that it was painful to watch.

After avoiding a number of questions about the violence, and claiming they were only interested in organising peaceful protests, he then destroyed his credibility when he started justifying and making excuses for their actions.

I have no idea whether these sorts of news reports are truly representative, or just media fodder, so it's really hard for us so far away to get a realistic handle on the true situation, so it's good that we can hear the truth from OoO insiders...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> What if a guy with a low post count decides to come here to actually contribute?
> 
> Maybe he read a few pages and thinks our thread is interesting.


I would hope that he/she/it/them would be welcomed with open arms.

As long as their first post was funny and/or had pretty pictures...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> He said he wanted one in *good condition*.


What does that even mean?

That she keeps fit...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The entire thread is like a huge tongue in cheek...


Pictorial evidence required...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> .


'nuff said...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> This is so unnecessary and so sad for them.
> 
> It's inevitable that every society will have "bad eggs" and that there will be some that will always look to take advantage of a situation.
> 
> ...


Most of the US media is unapologetically leftist, with one obvious exception that is just as unapologetically right leaning. Objective journalism is virtually nonexistent. No surprise at all that there is apologist commentary regarding the horrible behavior.

Perfect example of the bias and hypocrisy, the last month or so there have been multiple protests around the country, much smaller than the current protests (and much more peaceful), by seemingly conservative/right leaning citizens against the states' stay at home orders. The left leaning media couldn't stop talking about how people were out there without masks and not social distancing. It was so dangerous and irresponsible. Well I have not heard one word about this from the same media outlets regarding the current, much larger protests. Did Covid all of a sudden disappear? I don't think half the protesters are wearing masks and there's zero social distancing.

*Again I want to say what happened to Floyd was a horrible crime and an injustice that is deserving of nationwide PEACEFUL protest, but this level of violence and destruction we are seeing is inexcusable and an embarrassment and is doing more harm than good to social justice causes.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> This is so unnecessary and so sad for them.
> 
> It's inevitable that every society will have "bad eggs" and that there will be some that will always look to take advantage of a situation.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen it and don't really want to see it.

Unfortunately the truth is somewhere in between all of this; news outlets do want to claim viewership so the fodder makes good viewing/reading. Sad


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I wonder how many posters actually read the forum rules *before* posting.
> 
> I know I didn't.
> 
> ...


I joined to look at the pictures. Took me about 7 or 8 years to actually stop lurking and start posting with any regularity.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah sadly. Watches always look better from further away
> 
> heres another
> View attachment 15174171


Looks like youre a kid wearing your dads watch.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I've been thinking though, all of these leaders are on TV criticizing and denouncing the violence and looting. We're told the vast majority are peaceful protesters and the looting and violence is being done by a small few. I'm just wondering if the looters are so outnumbered why aren't the peaceful majority able to stop them then? I'm watching my former hometown of Philadelphia being destroyed right now and it's pretty upsetting.


Bystander effect meets mob mentality.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Did Covid all of a sudden disappear? I don't think half the protesters are wearing masks and there's zero social distancing.
> 
> *Again I want to say what happened to Floyd was a horrible crime and an injustice that is deserving of nationwide PEACEFUL protest, but this level of violence and destruction we are seeing is inexcusable and an embarrassment and is doing more harm than good to social justice causes.


THIS the potential this has on US Covid stats could be disastrous. Whilst the people involved may not be directly impacted (because they're likely to be young) they could well be asymptomatic carriers who impact their families.

Then the way this has descended into the riots is something else. As you said, it's doing more harm then good to help the root cause of the issue PLUS you're going to have good police (and probably other first responders) put in danger


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> I joined to look at the pictures. Took me about 7 or 8 years to actually stop lurking and start posting with any regularity.


Well of your post count:
4689 total
4226 in OoO 
43 in SoOoO

That's pretty impressive!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At least Harry has a Rolex.


Lol he was closer to the throne before he had the Rolex.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, time for a post-bike-ride beer in the shower.


Run out of real beer?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Looks like youre a kid wearing your dads watch.


LMAO funny part is my Dad would wear that watch really well. I gave him a BP style watch and it looks fantastic on his wrist


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Run out of real beer?


LMAO I just looked at that pic and saw Sap's moisturiser game. He's also drinking said beer in bathroom


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Pictorial evidence required...
> 
> View attachment 15174717


That's just dumb.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Now this is what I think os Sap's place:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO I just looked at that pic and saw Sap's moisturiser game. He's also drinking said beer in bathroom


My what game?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Now this is what I think os Sap's place:


To be faaaiiiirrrr, that water can get pretty cold in most parts of Canada.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Black5 said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> That she keeps fit...
> 
> View attachment 15174713


My favorite type of woman


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO I just looked at that pic and saw Sap's moisturiser game. He's also drinking said beer in bathroom


Lol, didn't notice that.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> That she keeps fit...
> 
> View attachment 15174713


Looks like she does more exercise than I do.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

DC update for the brotherhood - city is burning right now. Growing fires across the street from the White House, including a fire at historic St. John’s Church. Looting and petty glass breaking reaching further north towards the DC and Maryland line. 

For those of you in affected cities please stay in and stay safe. Looking in your direction mav.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well of your post count:
> 4689 total
> 4226 in OoO
> 43 in SoOoO
> ...


Hmmm, over 90%? Not sure if impressive.... might be more of an indication of how I view the world "out there".


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Just had an idea:
> 
> Has anyone had a beer or other beverage with a famous person? Not talking about being in the same pub or bar as them, but actually was sitting with them.
> 
> I had drinks with Colin James once. Actually with Billy Cowsill and Lindsay Mitchell too (guitarist for Prism - an old Canadian band).


How about infamous?

Chopper Read.

He was a regular and "bought" beers for a few of us once in a bar, as he went to school with one of the guys who was one of the owners of the bar. (Who was related to my GF at the time.)
He seemed friendly enough, and I was not really directly engaged in the conversation, but it was very uncomfortable, and a little scary, as it seemed to focus a lot on who was dead or in jail, or who was going to be dead or in jail. (Some of whom he claimed to have put there).

He was a very boastful and duplicitous person and *not* a person I would socialise with by choice...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> .


You daumented his period!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> How does the loot run rumor get spread?


Wouldn't just the spreading of the rumour itself potentially fuel the actual event by attracting undesirables en masse?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I had drinks with *Jman*!


Winner!

We're done...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Wouldn't just the spreading of the rumour itself potentially fuel the actual event by attracting undesirables en masse?


That, and it would stoke opposition and give people an excuse to call for deadly force.

Protestors gain _nothing_ from that kind of rumor.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


The sand is *soooo* clean and white...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah sadly. Watches always look better from further away
> 
> heres another
> View attachment 15174171


Yep,

You were right the first time.

too big...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Hmmm, here is a nice challenge. *How fast can Bro PF get to random places on the globe?*
> 
> AD in Peru has a meteorite Pepsi but only for 12 hours, can he do it?
> 
> A NIB birth year 1016 (or earlier) explorer personally assembled by Sir Edmund Hillary shows up on a cruise ship departing Anchorage towards Hawaii. Can he get aboard a ship while underway?


He doesn't need to *actually* be there.

He has serfs and minions strategically placed around the globe to do his bidding...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> My what game?


Guarana & Coffee Energising Moisturiser......

......the boy's are back in town


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Lol, didn't notice that.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Well your comment made me pay more attention to the pic


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> DC update for the brotherhood - city is burning right now. Growing fires across the street from the White House, including a fire at historic St. John's Church. Looting and petty glass breaking reaching further north towards the DC and Maryland line.
> 
> For those of you in affected cities please stay in and stay safe. Looking in your direction mav.


:-(

Stay safe


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Hmmm, over 90%? Not sure if impressive.... might be more of an indication of how I view the world "out there".


Well you were enlightened early (or a least leavea trail of evidence before you were enlightened. Like say me)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Define famous?
> 
> I have had drinks with a few prominent people who are not TV celebrities.


Instagram models?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> This is what I was thinking.
> 
> You may be able to just about pull this off...


Godfrey:

I was wrong. he can't...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Imagine the sadness when the mob descends on a Rolex store


Are you afraid all the PM and diamond OP's and DJ's they have in stock will be parted out to modify SS versions?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you want me to post some *curvy* ladies in "good condition"?


Sure. Why not?

Diversity/variety is the spice of life as long as _*curvy*_ is not necessarily going to get a berth on the SS obesity...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sure. Why not?
> 
> Diversity/variety is the spice of life as long as _*curvy*_ is not necessarily going to get a berth on the SS obesity...


I will not post anymore pictures and will just let you catch up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sure. Why not?
> 
> Diversity/variety is the spice of life as long as _*curvy*_ is not necessarily going to get a berth on the SS obesity...


I will not post anymore pictures and will just let you catch up.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This one needs some *Fibretrim*. She's got chicken wings...


Do you remember these ads DiF?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Are you afraid all the PM and diamond OP's and DJ's they have in stock will be parted out to modify SS versions?


If they do we'll at least know who is doing the looting


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Do you remember these ads DiF?


LOL I remember those ads but had no idea what was going on at the time


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will not post anymore pictures and will just let you catch up.


Thank you


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So while peaceful protests were happening on one street, literally a few blocks down, the bad boys and girls were looting. Spent some time this afternoon talking to a few friends who are small business owners and most are just devastated. We watched many of our favorite shops and restaurants get destroyed on TV. It's gut wrenching and terribly sad.

Curfew tonight is from 6 to 6. As the 6pm rolled in, some ahole blasted an airhorn that sounded like the sound from the Purge movie when the purge starts. We went from Contagion to the Purge in 2020. F this year. I mean WTF is going on. Sorry guys, venting here.



Sappie66 said:


> How does the loot run rumor get spread?


I found it through Twitter by searching our city, and bouncing around different hashtags and accounts.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Is Kmart still a thing? Haven't seen one in years.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They are here, and Target are closing a bunch of stores and rebranding the rest to K-Mart...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Because of that, I am going to punish you guys by showing them to you three.
> 
> By popular demand. :-d
> 
> ...


Saved by image failure to display...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> They're on life support. From ~2500 stores at peak to *less than 100* today.


Wow, we have way more than that here.

Will be over 300 once the Target conversions kick in...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank god that attachment didn't work


#neverreadahead...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


>


FIFY

She looks good...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Never heard that song and its cringeworthy


You would have been about 6 when it was released...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> So while peaceful protests were happening on one street, literally a few blocks down, the bad boys and girls were looting. Spent some time this afternoon talking to a few friends who are small business owners and most are just devastated. We watched many of our favorite shops and restaurants get destroyed on TV. It's gut wrenching and terribly sad.
> 
> Curfew tonight is from 6 to 6. As the 6pm rolled in, some ahole blasted an airhorn that sounded like the sound from the Purge movie when the purge starts. We went from Contagion to the Purge in 2020. F this year. I mean WTF is going on. Sorry guys, venting here.
> 
> I found it through Twitter by searching our city, and bouncing around different hashtags and accounts.


No worries man, I've been venting here the last couple days too. It's very frustrating to see. My wife just made me turn off the news and watch something funny.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> DC update for the brotherhood - city is burning right now. Growing fires across the street from the White House, including a fire at historic St. John's Church. Looting and petty glass breaking reaching further north towards the DC and Maryland line.
> 
> For those of you in affected cities please stay in and stay safe. Looking in your direction mav.


Wow!
This has got way out of hand.
It's a crazy response well out of proportion to the event(s) that triggered it.
Hopefully something can be done quickly to make the streets safe and protect law abiding citizens (Including peaceful protesters) from the trouble-making rabble and restore order...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will not post anymore pictures and will just let you catch up.


Thanks.

Nearly there...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Sure. Why not?
> 
> Diversity/variety is the spice of life as long as _*curvy*_ is not necessarily going to get a berth on the SS obesity...


Curvy is almost always a euphemism in that context.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> So while peaceful protests were happening on one street, literally a few blocks down, the bad boys and girls were looting. Spent some time this afternoon talking to a few friends who are small business owners and most are just devastated. We watched many of our favorite shops and restaurants get destroyed on TV. *It's gut wrenching and terribly sad.*
> 
> Curfew tonight is from 6 to 6. As the 6pm rolled in, some ahole blasted an airhorn that sounded like the sound from the Purge movie when the purge starts. We went from Contagion to the Purge in 2020. F this year. I mean WTF is going on. Sorry guys, venting here.
> 
> I found it through Twitter by searching our city, and bouncing around different hashtags and accounts.


I can only agree.

What would the insurance situation for these businesses likely be?

Hopefully they can get some assistance to get back on their feet...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You would have been about 6 when it was released...


At the time, he was probably listening to bananas in pyjamas.

Here @Gunnar_917. A more age appropriate song for ya. ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

And all caught up at last!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You would have been about 6 when it was released...


At the time, he was probably listening to bananas in pyjamas.

Here @Gunnar_917. A more age appropriate song for ya. ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And all caught up at last!


Congratulations!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And all caught up at last!


Congratulations!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> PF bought it...
> 
> SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


Not so sure about this. I doubt PF's wrist is big enough for that behemoth.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> For big Al....
> 
> View attachment 15174195


Don't know if Big Al do any real diving but if he does this Oris Depth Gauge would be cool.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At the time, he was probably listening to bananas in pyjamas.
> 
> Here @Gunnar_917. A more age appropriate song for ya. ;-)


hahahahahahaha

Tomorrow is a Tuesday ;-)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Define famous?
> 
> I have had drinks with a few prominent people who are not TV celebrities.


Never had drinks with famous people. Only times I'm with famous people/socialite is when I photograph their babies.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> And all caught up at last!


Well the thread has slowed down from what it was when it first came up (thankfully)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At the time, he was probably listening to bananas in pyjamas.
> 
> Here @Gunnar_917. A more age appropriate song for ya. ;-)


You got a double like a for a brilliant call


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations!


It is a feat in itself


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I pity them, the mob that is. There'll only be empty shelves and display cases. LOL


Or worse - only Datejusts!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you talking about pics you send to women?


Ewww


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My son and family visited today so took a break. dam y'all post fast.
Took a break from news too hoping for improvement but of course no such luck. reminds me of times after MLK Jr was murdered. I had already said no big cities this year for other reasons (course suspect covid19 will make a quick comeback in big cities ; be careful those of you there). 

Mrs BT and I's favorite destination is Charleston, SC. They had just started reopening trying to get back on their feet. We were scheduled to go June 8th(celebrate that wedding anniversary) but a mob did a lot of destruction there last night. Police presence was almost non-existent and many diners had to flee restaurants including our favorite. So I cancelled all our reservations. Sorry for the business owners but if your city can't protect tourists like us old folks; then I'm not risking Mrs BT safety.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well the thread has slowed down from what it was when it first came up (thankfully)


You think?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Ankle watch? Maybe on a bicep?


A slightly longer strap and I'll be able to put it around my neck...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Never had drinks with famous people. Only times I'm with famous people/socialite is when I photograph their babies.


Just checked ..we are exactly 12 hours difference. Just random thought.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Pictorial evidence required...
> 
> Picture censored


WTF dude!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> A slightly longer strap and I'll be able to put it around my neck...


Lil bit of flava flav?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> You think?


It did go at 1000 posts a day for the first two days


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SoOoO BT (get it) how long do you think SoOoO will need to take down its arch-nemesis WRUW?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> SoOoO BT (get it) how long do you think SoOoO will need to take down its arch-nemesis WRUW?


Godfrey

For M, B, 997 and Tooth:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Saw a map of USA with cities with curfews on news. Interesting to me that God's country (what I call it when talking to Mrs BT) had none.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Saw a map of USA with cities with curfews on news. Interesting to me that God's country (what I call it when talking to Mrs BT) had none.


Good to hear, unlike your other post I couldn't like above


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> SoOoO BT (get it) how long do you think SoOoO will need to take down its arch-nemesis WRUW?


I think that's a trick question. Didn't CMSgtBo say we only will get 50k here before GSoOoO starts?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Just checked ..we are exactly 12 hours difference. Just random thought.


And yet we're friends


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good to hear, unlike your other post I couldn't like above


Yeah pretty *bummed* about it. Nearest town to us doesn't have anything worth looting; guess that's good. Next nearest town has a military base so pretty quiet there also.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> And yet we're friends


Rodney King's words popped into my head today:
"People, I just want to say, you know, can we all get along? Can we get along?"

Definitely Buds!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Good night and here's hoping for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> *Nearest town to us doesn't have anything worth looting*; guess that's good. Next nearest town has a military base so pretty quiet there also.


But I thought the Omega factory was in Switzerland?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I think that's a trick question. Didn't CMSgtBo say we only will get 50k here before GSoOoO starts?


Good point


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Good night and here's hoping for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Rodney King's words popped into my head today:
> "People, I just want to say, you know, can we all get along? Can we get along?"
> 
> Definitely Buds!


A thought just popped in my head as well - there's no doubt we all have our differences. But when we find respect in each other's differences, we can all get along.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> For M, B, 997 and Tooth:


Yup, I knew where this was headed.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Pictorial evidence required...
> 
> View attachment 15174717


Jeez

I could have lived a happier life by not seeing that mod.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Not so sure about this. I doubt PF's wrist is big enough for that behemoth.


It's not for his wrist, It's for daumenting Tudor threads...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Saw a map of USA with cities with curfews on news. Interesting to me that God's country (what I call it when talking to Mrs BT) had none.


God's country has a lot of meanings. And they are all correct.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Wow!
> This has got way out of hand.
> It's a crazy response well out of proportion to the event(s) that triggered it.
> Hopefully something can be done quickly to make the streets safe and protect law abiding citizens (Including peaceful protesters) from the trouble-making rabble and restore order...


Sounds like it's gotten way out of hand. I hope someone figures out how to handle this rioting and looting.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just played around a little and created a Pivot table combining posting data from OoO and SoOoO
As at post 3125, there was 594 individual posters, 160,916 posts and below is anyone who has posted over 100 times...

Row Labels	Sum of OoO Posts	Sum of OoO Posts2
Gunnar_917	16298	10.13%
Betterthere	15991	9.94%
Dogbert_is_fat	11903	7.40%
Black5	8119	5.05%
5959HH	8080	5.02%
rjohnson56	7953	4.94%
jmanlay	7311	4.54%
Sappie66	6589	4.09%
BigSeikoFan	5907	3.67%
sportura	5237	3.25%
Galaga	5220	3.24%
BarracksSi	5125	3.18%
Toothbras	4852	3.02%
AL9C1	4495	2.79%
Marendra	4278	2.66%
Panerol Forte	4197	2.61%
Cobia	3822	2.38%
mui.richard	3455	2.15%
delco714	3085	1.92%
Merv	2689	1.67%
jorgenl	1952	1.21%
yngrshr	1937	1.20%
jason10mm	1886	1.17%
ithardin	1520	0.94%
nobbylon 2	1418	0.88%
Snaggletooth	1356	0.84%
Jason71	1315	0.82%
JimmyMack75	1167	0.73%
BonyWrists	1083	0.67%
Jaguarshark	863	0.54%
StephenCanale	792	0.49%
iinsic	719	0.45%
kamonjj	691	0.43%
transporter305	614	0.38%
harry_flashman	541	0.34%
Rosco53	530	0.33%
Krish47	528	0.33%
Unce_Turbo_997	470	0.29%
Purple Hayz	364	0.23%
mav	357	0.22%
mfunnell	331	0.21%
CaptainCustard	315	0.20%
Rusty427	289	0.18%
Hamstur	280	0.17%
qa_ii	257	0.16%
Eisenhammer	200	0.12%
kiwi71	158	0.10%
Watchfiend12	153	0.10%
vincenzowl	147	0.09%
Jtragic	123	0.08%
The Thomas J	118	0.07%
highbob	112	0.07%


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Just played around a little and created a Pivot table combining posting data from OoO and SoOoO
> As at post 3125, there was 594 individual posters, 160,916 posts and below is anyone who has posted over 100 times...
> 
> Row Labels	Sum of OoO Posts	Sum of OoO Posts2
> ...


Godfrey:

Might be a little easier to read as a screen shot.

Those over 1,000...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

On that rather boring geeky note,

It's goodnight from me,

and goodnight from Jessy...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Might be a little easier to read as a screen shot.
> 
> ...


Lmao they're some fine stats!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Just played around a little and created a Pivot table combining posting data from OoO and SoOoO
> As at post 3125, there was 594 individual posters, 160,916 posts and below is anyone who has posted over 100 times...
> 
> Row LabelsSum of OoO PostsSum of OoO Posts2
> ...


They're some interesting names in there too. No idea some of them had more than 100 posts

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> On that rather boring geeky note,
> 
> It's goodnight from me,
> 
> ...


Night!

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Saw a map of USA with cities with curfews on news. Interesting to me that God's country (what I call it when talking to Mrs BT) had none.


Mrs. BSF calls them "the square states."


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> On that rather boring geeky note,
> 
> It's goodnight from me,
> 
> ...


I mean...wow


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> A thought just popped in my head as well - there's no doubt we all have our differences. But when we find respect in each other's differences, we can all get along.


Unless you wear Ginault or Steinhart.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well the thread has slowed down from what it was when it first came up (thankfully)


You were not happy with the one post per second rate we had?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Saw a map of USA with cities with curfews on news. Interesting to me that God's country (what I call it when talking to Mrs BT) had none.


We have one here in San Antonio. I dont think the protesters/wannabe looters realize that the cops standing around are the ONLY thing keeping them safe. Texans tend to handle this sort of stuff internally.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> On that rather boring geeky note,
> 
> It's goodnight from me,
> 
> ...


Pretty girl, but a little oddly proportioned, esp in that shot.

She kinda looks like a midget but with really long legs.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Unless you wear Ginault or Steinhart.


Actually I do have a couple of Steinharts hiding in a drawer somewhere growing mould...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Might be a little easier to read as a screen shot.
> 
> ...


Dang, I'm skim milk...2%


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Pretty girl, but a little oddly proportioned, esp in that shot.
> 
> She kinda looks like a midget but with really long legs.


Yeah, I cant help but wonder if she is genetically destined to be a Helga but just diets really hard.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The final survey results are in! And we have 2 winners, depending on how we count the votes. Heh heh...

If we just go on the basis of who got the most 1st place votes, Jenna is the winner.










However, if you weight each vote by 1st, 2nd or 3rd place, Jessy is the winner. She placed 1st or 2nd in most votes.









For those interested in the details, here you go.









Poor Marina just got outclassed...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I do have a couple of Steinharts hiding in a drawer somewhere growing mould...


Steinhart is a decent true beater watch. I don't have a problem with them used as such. I do think it's lame that some people view them as some special brand or something. They basically just make copies. The build quality is nice for the cost. But let's not compare them to Rolex or Tudor or any decent brand.


----------



## miavag (May 5, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The final survey results are in! And we have 2 winners, depending on how we count the votes. Heh heh...
> 
> If we just go on the basis of who got the most 1st place votes, Jenna is the winner.
> 
> ...


Jessy was my 1st then Jenna and the Marina...but I love the poll result too


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> They're some interesting names in there too. No idea some of them had more than 100 posts
> 
> Brother of OoO


I was proud to have come in over 1%!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I do have a couple of Steinharts hiding in a drawer somewhere growing mould...


Why would you do that to mould?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The final survey results are in! And we have 2 winners, depending on how we count the votes. Heh heh...
> 
> If we just go on the basis of who got the most 1st place votes, Jenna is the winner.
> 
> ...


At least we all have taste


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> I was proud to have come in over 1%!


Congrats!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Steinhart is a decent true beater watch. I don't have a problem with them used as such. I do think it's lame that some people view them as some special brand or something. *They basically just make copies*. The build quality is nice for the cost. But let's not compare them to Rolex or Tudor or any decent brand.


This.

Even my 18 year old son wouldn't wear it because it "resembles" a Rolex... I think that speaks volumes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Pretty girl, but a little oddly proportioned, esp in that shot.
> 
> She kinda looks like a midget but with really long legs.


I wonder why the photographer didn't take perspective into account; makes me think he's not a professional like Brother Dick.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> This.
> 
> Even my 18 year old son wouldn't wear it because it "resembles" a Rolex... I think that speaks volumes.


You've raised him well!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wonder why the photographer didn't take perspective into account; makes me think he's not a professional like Brother Dick.


That's the problem with phone cameras, the default lens is a wide angle and perspective distortion is almost unavoidable.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> We have one here in San Antonio. I dont think the protesters/wannabe looters realize that the cops standing around are the ONLY thing keeping them safe. Texans tend to handle this sort of stuff internally.


I strongly suspect the backers of people who are rioting and burning do understand that the police are necessary for public safety and order. IMO the destruction happening now is being orchestrated and has little to do with what happened last week in Minneapolis. Unfortunately our infrastructure was already heavily impacted by COVID19, and the destruction by outsiders makes our recovery even more difficult.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> That's the problem with phone cameras, the default lens is a wide angle and perspective distortion is almost unavoidable.


My iPhone is the only camera I own.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

miavag said:


> Jessy was my 1st then Jenna and the Marina...but I love the poll result too


Welcome to WUS. what do you plan to sell when you reach ?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I do have a couple of Steinharts hiding in a drawer somewhere growing mould...


Okay well you are the exception :-d


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> IMO the destruction happening now is being orchestrated and has little to do with what happened last week in Minneapolis.


Absolutely this. Guy on camera last night saying he was there to purposely cause trouble. Unfortunately it dilutes the real message.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I strongly suspect the backers of people who are rioting and burning do understand that the police are necessary for public safety and order. IMO the destruction happening now is being orchestrated and has little to do with what happened last week in Minneapolis. Unfortunately our infrastructure was already heavily impacted by COVID19, and the destruction by outsiders makes our recovery even more difficult.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Protest all you want , peacefully and your message will carry loudly , riot and you lose any credibility. all it does is create a situation for more hate and more violence . Cops are humans and there will come a point when someone is throwing bricks, cocktail Molotov at you that you are going to react and at that point it isn't going to be pretty.


Very easy to agree with this. Block a highway in peaceful protest to get your message across? Absolutely. Damage buildings and start fires? Absolutely not. The message and sympathy is lost.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> It is a disgrace what we see on TV and it has nothing to do w Floyd's memory even through his record was far from clean (nothing recent to be fair) and he certainly didn't deserve to be killed . All this is is vandalism by a bunch of organized antifa thugs that only deserve to be in jail and only look to chaos. I have zero tolerance for folks that promote hate and destruction and I sure hope they will get what they deserve, start dispensing LONG jail sentences in nice cozy federal prisons and it might change a bit.
> 
> Protest all you want , peacefully and your message will carry loudly , riot and you lose any credibility. all it does is create a situation for more hate and more violence . Cops are humans and *there will come a point when someone is throwing bricks, cocktail Molotov at you that you are going to react and at that point it isn't going to be pretty.*


That's what the "three percenters", "proud boys", "boogaloos", etc., want to happen.

Meanwhile there are generations' worth of Black men hoping that the younger generations will try even harder, and maybe try something new, when it's their turn to step up.

(have to listen closely here)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266960975124717568


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Guys, I just payed the Omega subforum my first visit, and left a post there; I wonder if they are rounding the pitchforks already










https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-pioneered-use-904l-steel-5192499-2.html#post51848177


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> My iPhone is the only camera I own.


So please remember that when you next take a picture of some seated young lady; you should tell her to extend her legs to her side as opposed to her front.

On a totally unrelated note, do you still keep in touch with those 2 Chinese doctors? :-d


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Guys, I just payed the Omega subforum my first visit, and left a post there; I wonder if they are rounding the pitchforks already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a bad, bad man PF. HAHAHA


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> It is a disgrace what we see on TV and it has nothing to do w Floyd's memory even through his record was far from clean (nothing recent to be fair) and he certainly didn't deserve to be killed . All this is is vandalism by a bunch of organized antifa thugs that only deserve to be in jail and only look to chaos. I have zero tolerance for folks that promote hate and destruction and I sure hope they will get what they deserve, start *dispensing LONG jail sentences in nice cozy federal prisons* and it might change a bit.
> 
> ...


Perhaps Brother Gun can visit them...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The two Queens of OoO say, "Good morning, gentlemen"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Welcome to WUS. what do you plan to sell when you reach ?


Interesting name but I think it's backwards.

Mama mia = my mother
Casa Mia = my house
Vag mia = my ...... ?!?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That's what the "three percenters", "proud boys", "boogaloos", etc., want to happen.
> 
> Meanwhile there are generations' worth of Black men hoping that the younger generations will try even harder, and maybe try something new, when it's their turn to step up.
> 
> ...


Yep.

And it's officially confirmed that there are white nationalists involved and masquerading as "do gooders" protecting the protesters:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267258054615224321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267259215783092224
I have no doubt that there are many different bad actors involved. For one side to say "nah, it's just the left wing!!!" groups and another side to say "nah, it's just the right wing groups!!!" is nonsensical frankly. I hate being a "both sides" person, but it's exactly what we are seeing right now. It's annoying since the protests themselves have largely been peaceful. And these bad actors (ON BOTH SIDES) fan the flames.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That's what the "three percenters", "proud boys", "boogaloos", etc., want to happen.
> 
> Meanwhile there are generations' worth of Black men hoping that the younger generations will try even harder, and maybe try something new, when it's their turn to step up.
> 
> ...


And, by the way, this video is unbelievably powerful.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Guys, I just payed the Omega subforum my first visit, and left a post there; I wonder if they are rounding the pitchforks already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am wearing my SMPc today, so let me go and get my pitchfork . . .


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> That's what the "three percenters", "proud boys", "boogaloos", etc., want to happen.
> 
> Meanwhile there are generations' worth of Black men hoping that the younger generations will try even harder, and maybe try something new, when it's their turn to step up.
> 
> ...


And of course this is the exact reason that police officers have been instructed to use extraordinary restraint which they have done. The obvious solution is we should all "treat thy neighbor as thyself" or we should always treat others as we too would like to be treated. In fact it is the only solution.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Appears a newbie (scheers) who posted on SoOoO also posted on the “What Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today” thread. His post was “Question: Are Tutors considered an elegant watch or are they just a little brother to Rolex”. He even misspelled Tudor.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> And of course this is the exact reason that police officers have been instructed to use extraordinary restraint which they have done. The obvious solution is we should all "treat thy neighbor as thyself" or we should always treat others as we too would like to be treated. In fact it is the only solution.


Which they've done _for the most part._ I think we need to preface that, there.

I have seen numerous situations where peaceful protesters have been forcefully arrested which has only inflamed things. We've seen a number of situations where the police turned things violent after peaceful protesters did not disperse. In Minnesota, police ignored the decree that allowed for people to be on their own porch and shot paint guns at folks filming. You just can't do that. That's a great way to cause a riot when you shoot at people on their own property.

The cops are probably going to grade out on a C- or so if we use a traditional curve. But its a department-by-department thing. Camden NJ , for example, will get an A+++. Their police force met with the protesters and even marched with them. All peaceful. Newark NJ (about 10 minutes from me) should also get an A right now. We were worried about that force due to past issues, but it looks like everyone was on very good behavior so far.

But then you see other areas where the police went HAM for no reason on peaceful protesters. It makes no sense as all it does is create violence.

But I think a lot of it comes down to community policing. Areas that have stronger community policing seem to be handling this MUCH better. Areas that do not (or areas that have many out-of-area police forces) seem to be having a much more difficult time. Atlantic City, NJ, for example, seemed to escalate quite a bit. This then allowed the bad actors in the crowd to inflame the protester side, which just created chaos. I was watching a video in South Carolina where the police just ran into a group of protesters and arrested someone who was just talking to the police from a distance (all peaceful). It nearly created an explosion of violence.

So I've been overwhelmingly happy with some police forces and frustrated with others. But it's a case-by-case basis.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Appears a newbie (scheers) who posted on SoOoO also posted on the "What Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today" thread. His post was "Question: Are Tutors considered an elegant watch or are they just a little brother to Rolex". He even misspelled Tudor.


Tutor now equals two-tone Tudor.

Or maybe - Twotor.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Guys, I just payed the Omega subforum my first visit, and left a post there; I wonder if they are rounding the pitchforks already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting data you presented but think that the guys on the Omega forum are a pretty laid back bunch of people. Now if there were a Tudor sub forum, and you substituted Tudor for Omega, the pitchforks would already be out as Tudor guys can be vocal as they would no doubt arise in righteous indignation.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> DC update for the brotherhood - city is burning right now. Growing fires across the street from the White House, including a fire at historic St. John's Church. Looting and petty glass breaking reaching further north towards the DC and Maryland line.
> 
> For those of you in affected cities please stay in and stay safe. Looking in your direction mav.


Hope you're safe this morning, 997.

We live some dozens of blocks away from the majority of the looting and rioting but a neighbor's house a few house's down from us was tagged "blm" overnight. And the windows of his car were smashed in too. Too close for comfort. She said that the footage from their ring door camera showed a couple of white guys dressed in all black responsible.

I really think that there's several different groups at play here, all mixed into the same crowd but different - peaceful protesters, antifa extremists, neo-naxi extremists and anarchists sowing further discord, and local knuckleheads looking for free stuff.

And I know the no politics rule but I'm just going to ask - where's our president during all of this? We're in desperate need national leadership right now.

Anyways planning to go out this morning to help some store owners clean up.

Lastly watch of the day - the ridiculously silly big King G-Shock, since it'll survive armageddon. :-d


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> <snip>
> On a totally unrelated note, do you still keep in touch with those 2 Chinese doctors? :-d


Now that I'm retired I generally see them only at our monthly conferences. I think that both will be finishing the program in another 13 months. It won't be much longer until all the residents will be completely new faces to me. The sands of time never stops.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

yngrshr said:


> Which they've done _for the most part._ I think we need to preface that, there.
> 
> I have seen numerous situations where peaceful protesters have been forcefully arrested which has only inflamed things. We've seen a number of situations where the police turned things violent after peaceful protesters did not disperse. In Minnesota, police ignored the decree that allowed for people to be on their own porch and shot paint guns at folks filming. You just can't do that. That's a great way to cause a riot when you shoot at people on their own property.
> 
> ...


So far, this sheriff has had the best response...






While walking our dog yesterday morning, my son and I did come across a parked cop car. The officers inside looked exhausted, but when we walked up to their SUV, they were all smiles, said good morning, and talked for a bit. We thanked them for their service and they seemed grateful.

I feel really bad for the good cops who are trying to help in all of this.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> So far, this sheriff has had the best response...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy was fantastic.

Here is some from Camden:

https://www.nj.com/camden/2020/05/n...peaceful-protest-of-george-floyd-killing.html

This was awesome to see.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Interesting data you presented but think that the guys on the Omega forum are a pretty laid back bunch of people. Now if there were a Tudor sub forum, and you substituted Tudor for Omega, the pitchforks would already be out as Tudor guys can be vocal as they would no doubt arise in righteous indignation.


Obviously, they don't have the little brother complex, they are at ease with their horology ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The discussion over there has remained civil to this point. One aspect regarding Omega is their products are varied to the extent if one looks closely enough, one can generally find at least one that is appealing. Like this one in my case that I just rotated from SS bracelet to strap.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> And, by the way, this video is unbelievably powerful.


My wife asked what they were arguing about, and I almost broke down myself as I explained it to her.

Frankly, I don't know what to do. Imagine having a five-year-old son like the guy in the hat does and being afraid of the future that he'll see.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I was proud to have come in over 1%!


Me too!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Obviously, they don't have the little brother complex, they are at ease with their horology ;-)


Yeah, they seemed very cool with everything.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> It is a disgrace what we see on TV and it has nothing to do w Floyd's memory even through his record was far from clean (nothing recent to be fair) and he certainly didn't deserve to be killed . All this is is vandalism by a bunch of organized antifa thugs that only deserve to be in jail and only look to chaos. I have zero tolerance for folks that promote hate and destruction and I sure hope they will get what they deserve, start dispensing LONG jail sentences in nice cozy federal prisons and it might change a bit.
> 
> Protest all you want , peacefully and your message will carry loudly , riot and you lose any credibility. all it does is create a situation for more hate and more violence . Cops are humans and there will come a point when someone is throwing bricks, cocktail Molotov at you that you are going to react and at that point it isn't going to be pretty.


It's strange how some people have forgotten or are in denial that bricks and Molotov cocktails are actually deadly weapons.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The two Queens of OoO say, "Good morning, gentlemen"
> 
> View attachment 15176251
> 
> ...


I like Jenna but I have to say this is not the most flattering photo of her. Jessy looks stunning as usual though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> It's strange how some people have forgotten or are in denial that bricks and Molotov cocktails are actually deadly weapons.


Now imagine, we suffered 9 months of this. 
I don't care what political ideal one holds, when one resort to violence...it's just barbaric and plain wrong.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> It's strange how some people have forgotten or are in denial that bricks and Molotov cocktails are actually deadly weapons.


The problem is that some folks are blaming one side or another. That is absolutely, objectively not the case. It's a shame to see. I can't fathom why some would only blame Antifa groups or why some would only blame White Nationalist groups. You have provocateurs of all political leanings in on this and this ridiculous tribalism of blaming one side or another while ignoring the root-f'ing-cause of this protest is just absurd to me.

I mean, look at this video: https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/31/blac...bS95L_fc8Y0sjPoUgbsrctXUdskKCQYxjH-K5tdbTgks4 Who the hell are these people tagging the Starbucks? I have no clue since they gave some rambling, bizarre answer. And then you have that guy who knocked the windows out of the Auto Zone who called himself a "civilian" as he trotted away nonchalantly. And then the weird people who brought in a bunch of flammable material for the Target shopping cart fire.

But, at the end of the day, I don't really give a rat's ass who is involved with the looting. Screw all of them. But the tribalism about this is obnoxious and it pisses me off when I see it from anyone. Our government, our politicians, our local leaders, etc. Stop playing politics at this point and stop the moronic blame game. You have bad actors on both sides of this who are trying to push violence.

We should be uniting around the peaceful protesters and uniting for justice for what happened. We should be uniting to get rid of bad policing. We should be uniting to promote community policing. We should be uniting to promote peaceful means of de-escalation. Period.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Guys, I just payed the Omega subforum my first visit, and left a post there; I wonder if they are rounding the pitchforks already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just reminded me why I never peek over there. They're as touchy as Tudorites.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Appears a newbie (scheers) who posted on SoOoO also posted on the "What Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today" thread. His post was "Question: Are Tutors considered an elegant watch or are they just a little brother to Rolex". He even misspelled Tudor.


 "Elegant" isn't well descriptive of any Tudor I can think of, or even most Rolexes, apart from Cellinis.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Great line from a great movie. Holds very true through all of this. 









Has nothing to do with the horrible tragedy. Nothing to do with a protest or unity. But use this to hide behind and carry it out. Wouldn't be able to without the crowds to hide amongst.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Hope you're safe this morning, 997.
> 
> We live some dozens of blocks away from the majority of the looting and rioting but a neighbor's house a few house's down from us was tagged "blm" overnight. And the windows of his car were smashed in too. Too close for comfort. She said that the footage from their ring door camera showed a couple of white guys dressed in all black responsible.
> 
> ...


Thanks mav, all safe over here, how about LA? Things calming down?

As an update we have a 7pm curfew now for two days. Mayor was unclear if it lifts each morning or not. Cannot image it's 48 hours long, but you never know.

Really sorry to hear about your neighbor's house and car. Glad they saw someone, hopefully some luck and proof for the insurance company. You're absolutely right about mixed groups in all of this. The protests have genuine merit, but adding these other actors means they inject their own self-interests and hurt the message. add on top of that the COVID-19 lock down, an economy just beginning to recover, and the uncertainty about the virus going forward and tensions are very hot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> ...
> 
> Who the hell are these people tagging the Starbucks? I have no clue since they gave some rambling, bizarre answer. And then you have that guy who knocked the windows out of the Auto Zone who called himself a "civilian" as he trotted away nonchalantly. And then the weird people who *brought in a bunch of flammable material for the Target shopping cart fire. *


I was talking to Mrs. BSF about this point: "Who the hell brings gasoline or Molotov cocktails to a peaceful demonstration??"



yngrshr said:


> We should be uniting around the peaceful protesters and uniting for justice for what happened. We should be uniting to get rid of bad policing. We should be uniting to promote community policing. We should be uniting to promote peaceful means of de-escalation. Period.


This squared!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Thanks mav, all safe over here, how about LA? Things calming down?
> 
> As an update we have a 7pm curfew now for two days. Mayor was unclear if it lifts each morning or not. Cannot image it's 48 hours long, but you never know.
> 
> Really sorry to hear about your neighbor's house and car. Glad they saw someone, hopefully some luck and proof for the insurance company. You're absolutely right about mixed groups in all of this. The protests have genuine merit, but adding these other actors means they inject their own self-interests and hurt the message. add on top of that the COVID-19 lock down, an economy just beginning to recover, and the uncertainty about the virus going forward and tensions are very hot.


Godfrey.

They updated us to say the curfew is 7pm - 6am for two nights, so we are allowed outside. That's a relief.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I mean, look at this video: https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/31/blac...bS95L_fc8Y0sjPoUgbsrctXUdskKCQYxjH-K5tdbTgks4 Who the hell are these people tagging the Starbucks? I have no clue since they gave some rambling, bizarre answer.


A friend of mine sent me that clip earlier today, too.

Like I told a colleague, _everything_ is being documented these days, including protestors trying to keep the peace, the sheriff shown earlier, the line of protestors protecting a cop who got separated from his unit, on and on. It's not like the Rodney King riots where the only live coverage we got was from helicopters.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I like Jenna but I have to say this is not the most flattering photo of her.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> "Elegant" isn't well descriptive of any Tudor I can think of, or even most Rolexes, apart from Cellinis.


Agreed but point I was trying to make is the guy posted once on SoOoO and then went to the what Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today sub forum, posting utter nonsense. I think he was not only speed posting but inadvertently trolling as well.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Great line from a great movie. Holds very true through all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. And many of the people are doing this are cowards. If you're hiding behind tragedy to support your financial gain or weird political gain, you're a coward.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> A friend of mine sent me that clip earlier today, too.
> 
> Like I told a colleague, _everything_ is being documented these days, including protestors trying to keep the peace, the sheriff shown earlier, the line of protestors protecting a cop who got separated from his unit, on and on. It's not like the Rodney King riots where the only live coverage we got was from helicopters.


I appreciate these "fuller" clips, too, since so often we see a 15-30 second clip with half of the action removed. We got a full look at these two losers (well, in masks . . .) and the confrontation before they left.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> This just reminded me why I never peek over there. They're as touchy as Tudorites.


I hope you're not an Anti-Tudorite


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> The problem is that some folks are blaming one side or another. That is absolutely, objectively not the case. It's a shame to see. I can't fathom why some would only blame Antifa groups or why some would only blame White Nationalist groups. You have provocateurs of all political leanings in on this and this ridiculous tribalism of blaming one side or another while ignoring the root-f'ing-cause of this protest is just absurd to me.
> 
> I mean, look at this video: https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/31/blac...bS95L_fc8Y0sjPoUgbsrctXUdskKCQYxjH-K5tdbTgks4 Who the hell are these people tagging the Starbucks? I have no clue since they gave some rambling, bizarre answer. And then you have that guy who knocked the windows out of the Auto Zone who called himself a "civilian" as he trotted away nonchalantly. And then the weird people who brought in a bunch of flammable material for the Target shopping cart fire.
> 
> ...


My comment was mainly to support Jmanlay's comment that the majority of the police are showing great restraint in the face of the violence and the deadly items being hurled at the them. I do not believe it's political at all to state that the great majority of the agitators of the violence are of a far left wing ideology, anarchistic, whatever you want to call it. And I don't think race is a factor at all among this group, as is evidenced by your video. Sure, I won't be surprised if I learn later there were a few right wings crazies out there trying to stir stuff up, but it will be very few and far between. But it is important who is involved in the looting and violence, so the wrong people, like the peaceful protestors, aren't wrongly blamed.

I agree that the politicians need to stop playing politics. This violence, destruction and criminality needs to stop. It's gone on long enough and has managed to do more harm to the root issue of social justice than good.

Edit: I actually believe the agitators are trying to push the government into more extreme action to further their agenda.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> My comment was mainly to support Jmanlay's comment that the majority of the police are showing great restraint in the face of the violence and the deadly items being hurled at the them. *I do not believe it's political at all to state that the great majority of the agitators of the violence are of a far left wing ideology, anarchistic, whatever you wan to call it*. And I don't think race is a factor at among this group, as is evidenced by your video. Sure, I won't be surprised if I learn later there were a few right wings crazies out there trying to stir stuff up, but it will be very few and far between. But it is important who is involved in the looting and violence, so the wrong people, like the peaceful protestors aren't wrongly blamed.
> 
> I agree that the politicians need to stop playing politics. This violence, destruction and criminality needs to stop. It's gone on long enough and has managed to do more harm to the root issue of social justice than good.


I *certainly *do think it's political because there is actual evidence to the contrary. We are seeing a healthy mix of far right and far left provocateurs. Saying this is one side or the other is just not supported by the facts right now. Saying that it is "very few and far between" is not being borne out by video or on the ground reports. And that doesn't even take into account the normally _apolitical _looters involved.

And, as said, it serves zero purpose other than scoring political points and inflames tensions even further.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Perhaps Brother Gun can visit them...


LOL. Sure, I have a lot of time for anyone who tries to aggressively get their message across, regardless of what the message is


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I *certainly *do think it's political because there is actual evidence to the contrary. We are seeing a healthy mix of far right and far left provocateurs. Saying this is one side or the other is just not supported by the facts right now. Saying that it is "very few and far between" is not being borne out by video or on the ground reports. And that doesn't even take into account the normally _apolitical _looters involved.
> 
> And, as said, it serves zero purpose other than scoring political points and inflames tensions even further.


Well, agree to disagree for now. I'll keep an open mind and if I see enough credible evidence over the next days, weeks, months that far right extremists were more than few and far between in these protests/riots, I'll be more than happy to admit I was wrong. I have as much disdain for them as I do for Antifa.

I'm not sure what facts and video you refer to. I've seen plenty of videos of white kids dressed in black smashing windows, etc but no facts about their affiliations. And let's not forget how "politically" beneficial this would be to the left if it were true.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> So far, this sheriff has had the best response...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an awesome cop. He gets how to diffuse a situation when he's the target.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Appears a newbie (scheers) who posted on SoOoO also posted on the "What Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today" thread. His post was "Question: Are Tutors considered an elegant watch or are they just a little brother to Rolex". He even misspelled Tudor.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, agree to disagree for now. I'll keep an open mind and if I see enough credible evidence over the next days, weeks, months that far right extremists were more than few and far between in these protests/riots, I'll be more than happy to admit I was wrong. I have as much disdain for them as I do for Antifa.
> 
> I'm not sure what facts and video you refer to. I've seen plenty of videos of white kids dressed in black smashing windows, etc but no facts about their affiliations. And let's not forget how "politically" beneficial this would be to the left if it were true.


It would politically benefit the right just as much, if not more, to make the protests look lawless and violent.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Still liking me bronzer....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Great line from a great movie. Holds very true through all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's such an awesome way of summing up the actions of the people there for the wrong reasons


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I hope you're not an Anti-Tudorite


PF are you becoming a tudorite for the jokes?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sir Dogbert it is Tuesday, I also still have said song in my head


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

There are some really high quality macros of the PO8900 and D-300m in this video. Also they've sneaked in a lumed bezel on the PO.






LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> There are some really high quality macros of the PO8900 and D-300m in this video. Also they've sneaked in a lumed bezel on the PO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep giving props to Bruce for all the good shots in his videos. Way more interesting than a couple of hands above a wooden table.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It would politically benefit the right just as much, if not more, to make the protests look lawless and violent.


I agree. It would, and it does, which is why it really breaks my heart that this is happening and that it hasn't been peaceful. I truly believe that had there been powerful, peaceful protests all over the country over this, it would have had a lasting, positive impact. The instigators don't want peace, they want anarchy.

If you couldn't tell from my previous posts, I'm a law and order kind of guy who truly wants everyone to live in a safe and peaceful world. The US, unfortunately, has a long way to go. I've stated before that I believe the vast majority of police are good, and I fully support weeding out and removing the bad. One of the problems in the US is that too many people believe the opposite.

However, when it comes to the agitators to the violence, I just don't think the facts support that it's some right wing extremist group infiltrating to make the protests fail. As I said, I do think it's predominantly far leftist Antifa and their ilk, but I also don't think that the Democrats or liberals should be blamed in any way for their actions. They are anarchists who don't believe in government at all or laws or peace.

Here is an article from USA Today, which probably generally leans more left than right.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/5291658002

"Leggat, the security consultant, said intelligence reports from his colleagues indicate most of the hard-core protesters in Minneapolis are far-left or anarchists, and that far-right groups have not yet made a significant appearance. He said looting is typically done by locals - usually people with no criminal record who just get caught up in the moment."

The truth can be cloudy, but this is what I'm seeing as the facts right now.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Good news BT
https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/jou...al&utm_medium=hodinkee&utm_campaign=hod-posts

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

We need to get back to the pretty girls!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> It would politically benefit the right just as much, if not more, to make the protests look lawless and violent.


I think no one is benefiting from what is happening, left or right. I just wish everyone would now leave and go home instead of committing mayhem as well as possibly infecting others with COVID19.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> There are some really high quality macros of the PO8900 and D-300m in this video. Also they've sneaked in a lumed bezel on the PO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


43.5
16.1

Says it all to me  but very cool looking piece


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

In happier news, we picked up our second corgi on Saturday!









Meet Freddie (named after Fred Rogers). She's a sassy little pup.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> In happier news, we picked up our second corgi on Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 15177463
> 
> ...


8 weeks?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> We need to get back to the pretty girls!


I don't know how to do a work-safe image search anymore. Been teleworking too long.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good news BT
> https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/jou...al&utm_medium=hodinkee&utm_campaign=hod-posts
> 
> Brother of OoO


I hope every watch says HODINKEE in really big letters.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> In happier news, we picked up our second corgi on Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 15177463
> 
> ...


Whoa, hey little pup!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It did go at 1000 posts a day for the first two days


Nah, about 800+

Now it's about 200 a day. Still manageable but I refrain from responding to everything.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> 43.5
> 16.1
> 
> Says it all to me  but very cool looking piece


Yep there's no denying it's a big watch. But the sapphire case back (which disappears into the wrist due to the curved lugs) and slightly doomed crystal contribute to the height. With my flat 19cm wrist I'm glad that my son encouraged me to take a look at the PO when I was shopping for the Seamaster. Problem I have is going below 41-42mm, unless it's a vintage piece. My GSAR at 41mm is borderline.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> In happier news, we picked up our second corgi on Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 15177463
> 
> ...


Cute. Good luck with the potty training.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Might be a little easier to read as a screen shot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> In happier news, we picked up our second corgi on Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 15177463
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, about 800+
> 
> Now it's about 200 a day. Still manageable but I refrain from responding to everything.


That's very manageable; it will change depending on what's going on (which is to be expected) but it's actually nice when you don't have to speed read OoO to catch up


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Guys, I just payed the Omega subforum my first visit, and left a post there; I wonder if they are rounding the pitchforks already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oohhh... dangerous territory


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The two Queens of OoO say, "Good morning, gentlemen"
> 
> View attachment 15176251
> 
> ...


What happened to Gal Gadot? She's queen of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sir Dogbert it is Tuesday, I also still have said song in my head
> View attachment 15177375


I am happy that you're getting a healthy dose of Banana in Pyjamas.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't know how to do a work-safe image search anymore. Been teleworking too long.


I'll contribute some Britta and Annie.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> 8 weeks?


9 weeks this time around, haha. She came down with a bad case of the runs in week 8 and the breeder offered to keep her an extra week to be sure it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

If Trump *ACTUALLY* invokes the 1807 Insurrection Act as he is allegedly considering, it will potentially end many of the small impacted businesses. Insurance may go bye-bye at that point since active insurrection is excluded on most policies.

More crap for me to discuss with my clients, apparently.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> In happier news, we picked up our second corgi on Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 15177463
> 
> ...


Pretty adorable. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Great line from a great movie. Holds very true through all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, TDK was and still is such a good movie. One of my favorites.

I thought of this exact line as well in recent days.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Oh man, TDK was and still is such a good movie. One of my favorites.
> 
> I thought of this exact line as well in recent days.


RIP Heath Ledger


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Thanks mav, all safe over here, how about LA? Things calming down?
> 
> As an update we have a 7pm curfew now for two days. Mayor was unclear if it lifts each morning or not. Cannot image it's 48 hours long, but you never know.
> 
> Really sorry to hear about your neighbor's house and car. Glad they saw someone, hopefully some luck and proof for the insurance company. You're absolutely right about mixed groups in all of this. The protests have genuine merit, but adding these other actors means they inject their own self-interests and hurt the message. add on top of that the COVID-19 lock down, an economy just beginning to recover, and the uncertainty about the virus going forward and tensions are very hot.


People have been protesting but have remained peaceful. But now, a few minutes ago, they have blocked a major freeway here so that might escalate. Hope not. Thankfully due to the stay at home order, no there's no traffic. If this would have occurred during Monday rush hour, all hell would have broken loose.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Had trouble with my password today. Anyone else?

Course catching up on OoO was pretty depressing as was much of the news. I'm going to make no comments and leave it to the "experts" here.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Oh man, TDK was and still is such a good movie. One of my favorites.
> 
> I thought of this exact line as well in recent days.


It's a truly profound answer to a lot of the conversations going on right now.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> It's a truly profound answer to a lot of the conversations going on right now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And as apolitical as it should be.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Had trouble with my password today. Anyone else?
> 
> Course catching up on OoO was pretty depressing as was much of the news. I'm going to make no comments and leave it to the "experts" here.


Please don't. I really value your input. Your perspectives mean a lot. I believe in being able to voice opposing stances and not taking it personally.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> In happier news, we picked up our second corgi on Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 15177463
> 
> ...


OMG, she's adorable!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> We need to get back to the pretty girls!


We can start here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> 9 weeks this time around, haha. She came down with a bad case of the runs in week 8 and the breeder offered to keep her an extra week to be sure it wasn't anything serious.


7-9 weeks is optimal time to take a puppy home primarily for socialization. I would crate train beginning at 8 weeks, with the crate by my bed so I could get up in the middle of the night to take the puppy outside. Usually by 12-13 weeks the puppy can go all night. Almost no puppy will soil inside its crate.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > On that rather boring geeky note,
> ...


Tough crowd.

I reckon her proportions are just fine...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Surprised we haven't seen more of this young lady...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > Godfrey:
> ...


Careful.
Don't diet too much.
You might become out of proportion like this poor girl...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's someone who's not undernourished.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Sappie66 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty girl, but a little oddly proportioned, esp in that shot.
> ...


Could be worse.

She could be artificially enhanced to be a Hilde.

Don't know how the poor girl can look at herself in the mirror...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

On a lighter note...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> It is a disgrace what we see on TV and it has nothing to do w Floyd's memory even through his record was far from clean (nothing recent to be fair) and he certainly didn't deserve to be killed . All this is is vandalism by a bunch of organized antifa thugs that only deserve to be in jail and only look to chaos. I have zero tolerance for folks that promote hate and destruction and I sure hope they will get what they deserve, start dispensing LONG jail sentences in nice cozy federal prisons and it might change a bit.
> 
> Protest all you want , peacefully and your message will carry loudly , riot and you lose any credibility. all it does is create a situation for more hate and more violence . Cops are humans and there will come a point when someone is throwing bricks, cocktail Molotov at you that you are going to react and at that point it isn't going to be pretty.


Well said JMan...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Seen in Twitterworld...

"Funny how on one hand it's 'a few bad eggs' and 'not all cops' and 'don't paint them all with the same brush' then you turn around and all of a sudden it's 'those protestors gotta stop looting' and 'kick all their asses'"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Guys, I just payed the Omega subforum my first visit, and left a post there; I wonder if they are rounding the pitchforks already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there was already done doubt regarding the story anyway before you added your bit.

Nothing wrong with a robust discussion, as long as it remains civil...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Perhaps Brother Gun can visit them *wearing an Omega *...


That'll teach 'em...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Yep.
> 
> And it's officially confirmed that there are white nationalists involved and masquerading as "do gooders" protecting the protesters:
> 
> ...


Oh no.

I can't like that.

Anybody turning up at a protest with automatic weapons designed *for the purpose of murdering as many people as possible* is inflammatory and stupid.

It won't take much to trigger a disastrous outcome.

To our US brethren, all the more reason to stay inside and keep your families safe.

There's something deadlier on the streets than Corona...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> And, by the way, this video is unbelievably powerful.


Can't see it now.

Haven't used Twitter for years and forgot my login so will have to reset my password...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> That'll teach 'em...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sigh sad but true - on both accounts 

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Can't see it now.
> 
> Haven't used Twitter for years and forgot my login so will have to reset my password...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Found it on Youtube:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Appears a newbie (scheers) who posted on SoOoO also posted on the "What Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today" thread. His post was "Question: Are Tutors considered an elegant watch or are they just a little brother to Rolex". He even misspelled Tudor.


That'll end well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> Oh no.
> 
> I can't like that.
> 
> ...


That's a powder keg.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> <snip> Camden NJ , for example, will get an A+++. Their police force met with the protesters and even marched with them.


I don't know where it was, but some police demonstrating solidarity with the *peaceful* protesters is a great way to diffuse tension and develop some mutual understanding and respect for each other.

Many are really on the same side and want the same things...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> So far, this sheriff has had the best response...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one I was thinking of that made our news as well.

Brilliant response...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> That guy was fantastic.
> 
> Here is some from Camden:
> 
> ...


Can't give enough likes for this.

This is the way to defuse the situation and to move forward to resolving the problem...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I don't know where it was, but some police demonstrating solidarity with the *peaceful* protesters is a great way to diffuse tension and develop some mutual understanding and respect for each other.
> 
> Many are really on the same side and want the same things...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yep! I really love some of the forces right now. You're seeing who practices good policing and who practices bad policing.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> The problem is that some folks are blaming one side or another. That is absolutely, objectively not the case. It's a shame to see. I can't fathom why some would only blame Antifa groups or why some would only blame White Nationalist groups. You have provocateurs of all political leanings in on this and this ridiculous tribalism of blaming one side or another while ignoring the root-f'ing-cause of this protest is just absurd to me.
> 
> I mean, look at this video: https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/31/blac...bS95L_fc8Y0sjPoUgbsrctXUdskKCQYxjH-K5tdbTgks4 Who the hell are these people tagging the Starbucks? I have no clue since they gave some rambling, bizarre answer. And then you have that guy who knocked the windows out of the Auto Zone who called himself a "civilian" as he trotted away nonchalantly. And then the weird people who brought in a bunch of flammable material for the Target shopping cart fire.
> 
> ...


Well said. 
If the good people stand together and use their voices, they can overwhelm and drown out the minority who are bad.
I know it sounds simple, but I just can't believe that the majority of Americans want, or support, this sort of unrest...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Agreed but point I was trying to make is the guy posted once on SoOoO and then went to the what Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today sub forum, posting utter nonsense. I think he was not only speed posting but *inadvertently* trolling as well.


Bold word is redundant...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> It would politically benefit the right just as much, if not more, to make the protests look lawless and violent.


i think we are moving closer and closer to political discussion here guys, so maybe pull it back a little...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> We need to get back to the pretty girls!


Amen for that.

Hopefully in proportion this time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> In happier news, we picked up our second corgi on Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 15177463
> 
> ...


Congratulations.

She is just sooooooo cute...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What happened to Gal Gadot? She's queen of OoO


Gal is never far away...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We can start here.
> 
> View attachment 15177717


Excellent beginning BSF,

Can't wait to see how this finishes...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Found it on Youtube:


Thank you.

That truly is a powerful message - and suitable for everyone.

I hope this is getting a lot of airplay everywhere...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And of course, now there's a car chase with a white SUV. Hopefully it's not OJ. HAHA

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...e-pursuit-in-the-east-hollywood-area/2372625/


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Gal is never far away...
> 
> View attachment 15178089


Yes, Gal the queen of SOoO!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

https://nypost.com/2020/06/01/looters-swipe-2-4m-worth-of-watches-from-soho-rolex-store/

Even looters can't get their hands on stock:


> The store's spokesman said "no watches of any kind were stolen, as there weren't any on display in the store."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That truly is a powerful message - and suitable for everyone.
> 
> I hope this is getting a lot of airplay everywhere...


The tweet I had linked before had a followup with an excerpt from an interview with James Baldwin:

"What is it you want me to reconcile myself to? I was born here almost sixty years ago. I'm not gonna live another sixty years. You always told me it takes time. It's taken my father's time, my mother's time. My uncle's time. My brother's and my sister's time. My nieces' and nephews' time. How much time do you want for _your_ progress?"

- James Baldwin


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't know how to do a work-safe image search anymore. Been teleworking too long.


What happens in a work-place is gotta be "work-safe".


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> In happier news, we picked up our second corgi on Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 15177463
> 
> ...


Cute


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> In happier news, we picked up our second corgi on Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 15177463
> 
> ...


Just noticed that the house is the same color as Mister Rogers's TV house.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> View attachment 15174607


Is this real? Is she really a model ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Is this real? Is she really a model ?


Probably. It's all about diversity.

Speaking of diversity, I think they dropped the ball with the new female black attractive 007. They should have made her fat, ugly, stupid, disabled and with Downs Syndrome. 

Okay. Perhaps that was mean. But SOoO is like a bar and we're drunk, and no women are within earshot, and I'm kidding around.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Probably. It's all about diversity.
> 
> Speaking of diversity, I think they dropped the ball with the new female black attractive 007. They should have made her fat, ugly, stupid, disabled and with Downs Syndrome.
> 
> Okay. Perhaps that was mean. But SOoO is like a bar and we're drunk, and no women are within earshot, and I'm kidding around.


Fred Bond?

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Probably. It's all about diversity.
> 
> Speaking of diversity, I think they dropped the ball with the new female black attractive 007. They should have made her fat, ugly, stupid, disabled and with Downs Syndrome.
> 
> Okay. Perhaps that was mean. But SOoO is like a bar and we're drunk, and no women are within earshot, and I'm kidding around.


But that's already been done, as portrayed by Melissa McCarthy.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> PF are you becoming a tudorite for the jokes?


Excellent! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> What happens in a work-place is gotta be "work-safe".


To paraphrase Prince,

Some girls strike curious poses...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> To paraphrase Prince,
> 
> Some girls strike curious poses...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Animals strike curious poses.

But you're right, it is curious.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Speaking of curious poses. I wonder what a$$hole took the first wrist shot sending many down this rabbit hole 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/06/01/looters-swipe-2-4m-worth-of-watches-from-soho-rolex-store/
> 
> Even looters can't get their hands on stock:


Another great example of click-baits: they put in the title 2.4M solen, then it's denied in the article itself


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Animals strike curious poses.
> 
> But you're right, it is curious.


And hell they will most definitely make us feel the heat!
Hopefully not between me and you


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Is this real? Is she really a model ?


LOL. Yes. They now select plus sized as well


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> And hell they will most definitely make us feel the heat!
> Hopefully not between me and you


WTF!

She's shoeless!

You should give us a NSFW warning before posting something that provocative Richard...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> WTF!
> 
> She's shoeless!
> 
> ...


Dude her shoes are right there beside her b...
Nevermind.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> WTF!
> 
> She's shoeless!
> 
> ...


Sporty, is that you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Probably. It's all about diversity.
> 
> Speaking of diversity, I think they dropped the ball with the new female black attractive 007. They should have made her fat, ugly, stupid, disabled and with Downs Syndrome.
> 
> Okay. Perhaps that was mean. But SOoO is like a bar and we're drunk, and no women are within earshot, and I'm kidding around.


I cannot Like this. Although we talk garbage talk around here but I think that was mean, brother Sap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> WTF!
> 
> She's shoeless!
> 
> ...


People normally remove their shoes and place them neatly next to a balustrade just before they jump off a ledge.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> What happens in a work-place is gotta be "work-safe".


She needs to eat a couple of burgers for at least a month.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> And hell they will most definitely make us feel the heat!
> Hopefully not between me and you


Ok, burgers for just a week or two for her.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I think no one is benefiting from what is happening, left or right. I just wish everyone would now leave and go home instead of committing mayhem as well as possibly infecting others with COVID19.


DC reported a spike in cases after 2.5 weeks of dropping numbers. Cases are young adults and govt. attributing cases to protesting/not practicing social distancing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I cannot Like this. Although we talk garbage talk around here but I think that was mean, brother Sap.


Yeah, I know. Was more a commentary about popular culture's obsession with diversity.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/06/01/looters-swipe-2-4m-worth-of-watches-from-soho-rolex-store/
> 
> Even looters can't get their hands on stock:


Did they get any unicorns from the safe? :-d


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Did they get any unicorns from the safe? :-d


Would they even admit it if they did? That would be acknowledging that they do have stock "in the back".

We should start a rumor that one of the popular GMs bought up a bunch of stolen watches, see what effect that has on the market. I call it "virtual looting"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, I know. Was more a commentary about popular culture's obsession with diversity.


Random side note of something that really riled me the other day. Saw video footage of a parent in Singapore or Malaysia getting her autistic son McDonald's for the first time in months because of lockdown. The son cries tears of joy after getting it.

The comments under the video though, that was something else. They were all fat shaming the child and complaining about the parent's poor parenting.

Where this links to pop culture is the incessant diet and exercise talks that dominates the general public's vernacular. However no one who commented actually had any insight into autism, the challenges or raising an autistic child. The comments were horrible.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The comments under the video though, that was something else. They were all fat shaming the child and complaining about the parent's poor parenting.
> 
> Where this links to pop culture is the incessant diet and exercise talks that dominates the general public's vernacular. However no one who commented actually had any insight into autism, the challenges or raising an autistic child. The comments were horrible.


This is exactly why I don't use social media, especially to post anything about my kid. People can be terrible. They don't see the whole picture and take any opportunity to shame someone.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sporty, is that you?


It seems we are missing a few of the old OoO regulars who may not know where we are:
@sportura 
@Cobia 
@nobbylon 2 
Would be good to hear from them...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of curious poses. I wonder what a$$hole took the first wrist shot sending many down this rabbit hole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone here went down that rabbit hole although I might've IF the design had been without a helium escape crown at 10:00.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267641851215036416
This is literally a Dave Chappelle bit coming to life. Holy smokes. Imagine calling the cops because your store is being looted only to have the cops arrest you because of . . . reasons.

Thank God for this reporter on scene as this could've gotten really ugly with how ignorant the cops were acting.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Random side note of something that really riled me the other day. Saw video footage of a parent in Singapore or Malaysia getting her autistic son McDonald's for the first time in months because of lockdown. The son cries tears of joy after getting it.
> 
> The comments under the video though, that was something else. They were all fat shaming the child and complaining about the parent's poor parenting.
> 
> ...


Social Media in a nutshell.

Remember when Twitter marketing used to invite us to "Join the conversation"?

It's not a conversation, it's point scoring...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> DC reported a spike in cases after 2.5 weeks of dropping numbers. Cases are young adults and govt. attributing cases to protesting/not practicing social distancing.


I suppose the only positive is that maybe herd immunity might be speeded up? Arresting salon owners who want to feed their families and people in California who want to go in the ocean but then thousands and thousands of protesters nationwide standing on top of each other putting everyone else at risk. When will the insanity stop??


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> It seems we are missing a few of the old OoO regulars who may not know where we are:
> @sportura
> @Cobia
> @nobbylon 2
> ...


Speaking of @nobbylon aka "nobby" I wonder when his surgery is scheduled or done already and maybe recuperating?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267641851215036416
> This is literally a Dave Chappelle bit coming to life. Holy smokes. Imagine calling the cops because your store is being looted only to have the cops arrest you because of . . . reasons.
> 
> Thank God for this reporter on scene as this could've gotten really ugly with how ignorant the cops were acting.


That's awful :-(


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I suppose the only positive is that maybe herd immunity might be speeded up? Arresting salon owners who want to feed their families and people in California who want to go in the ocean but then thousands and thousands of protesters nationwide standing on top of each other putting everyone else at risk. When will the insanity stop??


The hypocrisy is intense. Protesters in DC last night on camera not even wearing face coverings.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Things have been pretty heavy here on SOoO.

I just started watching Space Force on Netflix. Steve Carell and John Malkovich. Hilarious!

“POTUS wants boots on the moon by 2024. Well, he actually said boobs on the moon, but we think it’s a typo.”


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I am currently in a quandary, trying to decide whether to buy a used Rolex DJ or a new Tudor Prince as a dress watch. Same quandary for a diver. Should a buy a Hulk or a Kermit? Or a 114060 vs. 14060M? Or maybe a preowned Tudor North Flag but wonder what would be a reasonable price? Or maybe I'll just keep what I now have and spend less time looking at threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum and spend more time on SoOoO.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Things have been pretty heavy here on SOoO.
> 
> I just started watching Space Force on Netflix. Steve Carell and John Malkovich. Hilarious!
> 
> "POTUS wants boots on the moon by 2024. Well, he actually said boobs on the moon, but we think it's a typo."


First episode was a lot of fun!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I am currently in a quandary, trying to decide whether to buy a used Rolex DJ or a new Tudor Prince as a dress watch. Same quandary for a diver. Should a buy a Hulk or a Kermit? Or a 114060 vs. 14060M? Or maybe a preowned Tudor North Flag but wonder what would be a reasonable price? Or maybe I'll just keep what I now have and spend less time looking at threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum and spend more time on SoOoO.


Used DJ for sure. I love the black dial (with red seconds hand) Turn-O-Graphs. Buy now before the price gets even higher.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Used DJ for sure. I love the black dial (with red seconds hand) Turn-O-Graphs. Buy now before the price gets even higher.


My top pick for a used DJ would be a Turn-O-Graph. I think I'd like the white dial one. Kinda kicking myself for not going out to buy one and spending cash on modding my car instead. Can't believe that they were on the market at the same time I was bolting a thousand-dollar JDM-spec catback under my car.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Random side note of something that really riled me the other day. Saw video footage of a parent in Singapore or Malaysia getting her autistic son McDonald's for the first time in months because of lockdown. The son cries tears of joy after getting it.
> 
> The comments under the video though, that was something else. They were all fat shaming the child and complaining about the parent's poor parenting.
> 
> ...


This is what I always tell my kids - put yourself in their shoes and try to understand why they behaved the way they did.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Thank God for this reporter on scene as this could've gotten really ugly with how ignorant the cops were acting.


Yup, this is why I've said how much better it is now that everyone on the scene can document everything. People who didn't live in direct contact with these areas never understood how bad it got on a daily basis. The handycam footage of Rodney King changed everything.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Things have been pretty heavy here on SOoO.
> 
> I just started watching Space Force on Netflix. Steve Carell and John Malkovich. Hilarious!
> 
> "POTUS wants boots on the moon by 2024. Well, he actually said boobs on the moon, but we think it's a typo."


I finished the whole season in two days...WAY too much free time on hand!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> This is what I always tell my kids - put yourself in their shoes and try to understand why they behaved the way they did.


I think that was _always_ how my parents talked to me when I was angry.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I finished the whole season in two days...WAY too much free time on hand!


Ah, books! Maybe I should take some time to read now that our Netflix queue is getting stale.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I am currently in a quandary, trying to decide whether to buy a used Rolex DJ or a new Tudor Prince as a dress watch. Same quandary for a diver. Should a buy a Hulk or a Kermit? Or a 114060 vs. 14060M? Or maybe a preowned Tudor North Flag but wonder what would be a reasonable price? Or maybe I'll just keep what I now have and spend less time looking at threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum and spend more time on SoOoO.


get a 14060M


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267641851215036416
> This is literally a Dave Chappelle bit coming to life. Holy smokes. Imagine calling the cops because your store is being looted only to have the cops arrest you because of . . . reasons.
> 
> Thank God for this reporter on scene as this could've gotten really ugly with how ignorant the cops were acting.


SMH, I watched the video multiple times now and what I see is police showing up to a chaotic situation with no clear information about what is happening. The first couple of cops who saw the flagging down seem to leave the good guys alone, but it seems someone radioed for backup and the rest that show up have no idea who's who. There was a guy waving a rifle around, that probably got reported on the radio, which adds to the tension for the police. So guess what they do. They try to make the "scene safe" for themselves and others until they can figure out what is happening. That sometimes means temporarily detaining a good guy too.

And that reporter?? Yng, I need you to watch again, with an open mind, and focus on what she says and does, if you can, because I know you are focused on the terrible actions of the incompetent police.

To the first of the the backup police that arrive, she points at the people at the front the store and stammers "there there there" and the police run over and start detaining them. She actually causes most of the confusion. Multiple times she just points and makes incoherent sounds. It's not until there's like 20 police there that she starts making any sense and the police do listen to her and start to figure things out.

Let me give a little anecdote. When I was a senior in high school my dad owned a deli in the small city where I grew up. One night my friends and I were going to have a poker night. So about 5 of us went to my dad's store (he knew we were doing this) after it was closed and at night to get some snacks and a couple of rolls of nickels and dimes. A neighbor saw us going in and called the police. About five police cars arrived with guns drawn and came running in the store. We were all "detained" temporarily for their safety and I guess our own until they figured out what was happening. A check of my drivers license compared to some of the documents at the store and a call to my dad cleared it up. Were the police incompetent? Did they overreact? Was I angry and traumatized? No. They did their job and I knew that if our store actually was being broken into, I could count on our neighbors and our police.

Yng, your agenda is clear but you could have done better than this. The two AA college students in Atlanta that were arrested with excessive force for a curfew violation would have been a better choice. But those cops have been fired already too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Social Media in a nutshell.
> 
> Remember when Twitter marketing used to invite us to "Join the conversation"?
> 
> ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Speaking of @nobbylon aka "nobby" I wonder when his surgery is scheduled or done already and maybe recuperating?


His surgery is scheduled for the 9th of June, I just checked his posts. His last post was on OoO a week ago, when we had the fake Sub guy intruding and insulting; I guess that, with his back pain was motivation enough to take a break. I'll PM him and check on him


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Things have been pretty heavy here on SOoO.
> 
> I just started watching Space Force on Netflix. Steve Carell and John Malkovich. Hilarious!
> 
> "POTUS wants boots on the moon by 2024. Well, he actually said boobs on the moon, but we think it's a typo."


I've loved the first 3 episodes! John Malkovich's character is hysterical so far


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> get a 14060M


OK I'll go with a 14060M, but you failed to tell me whether I should buy a Hulk or a Kermit? And what is a fair price for a North Flag? Those threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum only confused me.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> OK I'll go with a 14060M, but you failed to tell me whether I should buy a Hulk or a Kermit? And what is a fair price for a North Flag? Those threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum only confused me.


No, just buy a green bezel on eBay and you can turn your 14060 into a "Kermit" whenever you fee the urge!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, this is why I've said how much better it is now that everyone on the scene can document everything. People who didn't live in direct contact with these areas never understood how bad it got on a daily basis. The handycam footage of Rodney King changed everything.


I think that precise reason is also why a number of police officers in certain areas have targeted journalists on the ground. There is a contingent of cops out there who do not approve of documentation.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This one looks a bit Stepford Wife'ish but I'm willing to make an exception.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> SMH, I watched the video multiple times now and what I see is police showing up to a chaotic situation with no clear information about what is happening. The first couple of cops who saw the flagging down seem to leave the good guys alone, but it seems someone radioed for backup and the rest that show up have no idea who's who. There was a guy waving a rifle around, that probably got reported on the radio, which adds to the tension for the police. So guess what they do. They try to make the "scene safe" for themselves and others until they can figure out what is happening. That sometimes means temporarily detaining a good guy too.
> 
> And that reporter?? Yng, I need you to watch again, with an open mind, and focus on what she says and does, if you can, because I know you are focused on the terrible actions of the incompetent police.
> 
> ...


What is my agenda? Acknowledging that institutional racism is alive and well even during these protests? If so, it better be clear since I'll say that as loudly as needed. I'd love to know what you think my "agenda" is if something different.

Feel free to white knight bad policing, though. I mean, "your agenda is clear" and all.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Surprised we haven't seen more of this young lady...
> 
> View attachment 15177735


That was when Megan was at her hottest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Random side note of something that really riled me the other day. Saw video footage of a parent in Singapore or Malaysia getting her autistic son McDonald's for the first time in months because of lockdown. The son cries tears of joy after getting it.
> 
> The comments under the video though, that was something else. They were all fat shaming the child and complaining about the parent's poor parenting.
> 
> ...


Spot on bro! Social media made everyone an arm chair critic and suddenly everyone's an expert.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> This is exactly why I don't use social media, especially to post anything about my kid. People can be terrible. They don't see the whole picture and take any opportunity to shame someone.


Hate social media


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It seems we are missing a few of the old OoO regulars who may not know where we are:
> @sportura
> @Cobia
> @nobbylon 2
> ...


It's a sticky. They will find it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Speaking of @nobbylon aka "nobby" I wonder when his surgery is scheduled or done already and maybe recuperating?


He has discovered that the myth of the hot & sexy nurse is real....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I am currently in a quandary, trying to decide whether to buy a used Rolex DJ or a new Tudor Prince as a dress watch. Same quandary for a diver. Should a buy a Hulk or a Kermit? Or a 114060 vs. 14060M? Or maybe a preowned Tudor North Flag but wonder what would be a reasonable price? Or maybe I'll just keep what I now have and spend less time looking at threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum and spend more time on SoOoO.


Huh?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I think that precise reason is also why a number of police officers in certain areas have targeted journalists on the ground. There is a contingent of cops out there who do not approve of documentation.


If you have to hide what you're doing, you're probably doing the wrong thing.

Any time a body cam is switched off, the case should be summarily dismissed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> No, just buy a green bezel on eBay and you can turn your 14060 into a "Kermit" whenever you fee the urge!


You know who to PM if you need the website


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Huh?


He successfully consolidated the current state of F23 into a half-handful of questions plus a gif.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Spot on bro! Social media made everyone an arm chair critic and suddenly everyone's an expert.


Godfrey!

I just realised that I got post number #3333.

Wow!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> He successfully consolidated the current state of F23 into a half-handful of questions plus a gif.


Thanks for the summary report.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I am currently in a quandary, trying to decide whether to buy a used Rolex DJ or a new Tudor Prince as a dress watch. Same quandary for a diver. Should a buy a Hulk or a Kermit? Or a 114060 vs. 14060M? Or maybe a preowned Tudor North Flag but wonder what would be a reasonable price? Or maybe I'll just keep what I now have and spend less time looking at threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum and spend more time on SoOoO.


I think around $2.5k is fair price for the North Flag. It wasn't a well received watch when it was announced so availability on the pre-owned market is limited.

I tried it on again when I tried the P01 and it fitted me perfectly so I think it will fit you very well.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> If you have to hide what you're doing, you're probably doing the wrong thing.
> 
> Any time a body cam is switched off, the case should be summarily dismissed.


I can't disagree with that at all. Wasn't there just recently a chief of police fired for his officers turning off body cams as well (Or not having them on during a call? I forget if turned off or never turned on.)


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> I think around $2.5k is fair price for the North Flag. It wasn't a well received watch when it was announced so availability on the pre-owned market is limited.
> 
> I tried it on again when I tried the P01 and it fitted me perfectly so I think it will fit you very well.


Was the North Flag discontinued?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok, I just received a PM from Nobby, he's fine, just in a quiet mood for the moment, but he'll keep us posted


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> OK I'll go with a 14060M, but you failed to tell me whether I should buy a Hulk or a Kermit? And what is a fair price for a North Flag? Those threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum only confused me.


14060M standard black.

Toss the bracelet into sock drawer and slap on a cool NATO.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> I just realised that I got post number #3333.
> 
> Wow!


Congrats! And you 59'ed like a natural.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I am currently in a quandary, trying to decide whether to buy a used Rolex DJ or a new Tudor Prince as a dress watch. Same quandary for a diver. Should a buy a Hulk or a Kermit? Or a 114060 vs. 14060M? Or maybe a preowned Tudor North Flag but wonder what would be a reasonable price? Or maybe I'll just keep what I now have and spend less time looking at threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum and spend more time on SoOoO.


Forget about the DJ, it's a watch for a young man (30ish) stepping into manhood. Forget about the Tudor Prince, get serious. You're only left with a Sub, but since you already own a SD, it will be redundent... unless you sell me the SD, and get the Sub; yeah, that's the solution to your quandary


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I am currently in a quandary, trying to decide whether to buy a used Rolex DJ or a new Tudor Prince as a dress watch. Same quandary for a diver. Should a buy a Hulk or a Kermit? Or a 114060 vs. 14060M? Or maybe a preowned Tudor North Flag but wonder what would be a reasonable price? Or maybe I'll just keep what I now have and spend less time looking at threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum and spend more time on SoOoO.


Used DJ

Hulk

114060

No North Flag


----------



## fsette (Mar 18, 2014)

just the structure our society needs. All should be well now. 

p.s. Titanium Pelagos very hard to beat


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I can't disagree with that at all. Wasn't there just recently a chief of police fired for his officers turning off body cams as well (Or not having them on during a call? I forget if turned off or never turned on.)


Louisville, KY, police chief was fired by the mayor after officers killed a restaurant owner, himself known for being friendly with police, with their cameras turned off. Same police department that charged into the wrong home and shot the woman who lived there.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> What is my agenda? Acknowledging that institutional racism is alive and well even during these protests? If so, it better be clear since I'll say that as loudly as needed. I'd love to know what you think my "agenda" is if something different.
> 
> Feel free to white knight bad policing, though. I mean, "your agenda is clear" and all.


Your agenda is left and anti-police, not just anti-bad policing. So the video you posted is an acknowledgement of institutional racism being alive and well during the protests????

First, there are no protests happening in this video, just attempted looting, a crime. Like I mentioned earlier, the police are arriving with very little information about what is happening and who is who. Yes, they appear confused but "ignorant"? Really? They are detaining everyone to make the scene safe. I know you don't understand these concepts and are watching everything through your racism filter, but this is for everyone's safety, just like what happened to me when I was a kid. The one store owner with the rifle and body armor is white and he is also detained. Did any of the good guys ultimately get arrested? I doubt it and I'm sure you don't know or care. You got all the institutional racism proof you needed.

I showed your video to my wife, who happens to be a Mexican immigrant and quite liberal and asked her if she thought the cops' actions were "ignorant" or racist. In a nutshell, she said no and that she actually felt bad for the cops having to try to manage these chaotic situations under constant scrutiny.

I am not and would not "white knight" bad policing. If you actually read anything I've written before, I have stated unequivocally that what happened to Mr Floyd and sparked all this was murder and inexcusable. I also stated that this angers good police as much, if not more, than everyone else. This is because it actually makes their job more difficult and more dangerous and sets back any progress made by years. I know it may be hard for you to grasp this concept with all your preconceived notions about police, but this is true. We absolutely need to weed out the bad and racist cops. And there have been major advancements. Body cameras on virtual every officer. I'm not going to dig up stats right now, but look at how many Chiefs of Police, particularly in the major cities, are now people of color. And look at the departments themselves. There are huge numbers of minority officers in all the major cities, ie. LA, Chicago, NYC, Atlanta. These are all positive changes that will continue to weed out the bad.

So this is what I see. There are tons of stories, photos, videos of horrible, violent, inexcusable behavior by alleged protestors against good citizens, store owners, and yes, police, but you chose to post this questionable video as proof of the institutional racism still in our police during these "protests". It's nonsense and it's offensive.

I really didn't want to talk about this topic anymore.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This one looks a bit Stepford Wife'ish but I'm willing to make an exception.
> 
> View attachment 15179701


"Supple" is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok guys, no more politics, of any kind that is, it's bad for OoO, and it forces some brothers to take distance, as we already noticed earlier; we had to beg BT to come back, and I suspect we'll have to do it again. Now, let's go back to our usual bull talks and nice pictures of innocent looking Asian ladies


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Your agenda is left and anti-police, not just anti-bad policing. So the video you posted is an acknowledgement of institutional racism being alive and well during the protests????
> 
> First, there are no protests happening in this video, just attempted looting, a crime. Like I mentioned earlier, the police are arriving with very little information about what is happening and who is who. Yes, they appear confused but "ignorant"? Really? They are detaining everyone to make the scene safe. I know you don't understand these concepts and are watching everything through your racism filter, but this is for everyone's safety, just like what happened to me when I was a kid. The one store owner with the rifle and body armor is white and he is also detained. Did any of the good guys ultimately get arrested? I doubt it and I'm sure you don't know or care. You got all the institutional racism proof you needed.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you'll need to watch it again.

Do you see how the white people with shotguns _weren't_ detained?

Do you see that the cops made a woman - an innocent bystander, mind you - get out of her car at gunpoint and cuff her? (and the reporter says she believes that it was the store owner's daughter)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Oh, I forgot about Bro Dog... this one is for you


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, no more politics, of any kind that is, it's bad for OoO, and it forces some brothers to take distance, as we already noticed earlier; we had to beg BT to come back, and I suspect we'll have to do it again. Now, let's go back to our usual bull talks and nice pictures of innocent looking Asian ladies


I was done. Said I was done and posted some pics of pretty ladies. Then Y had to start in again with the anti-police rhetoric.

I apologize and I'm done (again).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, no more politics, of any kind that is, it's bad for OoO, and it forces some brothers to take distance, as we already noticed earlier; we had to beg BT to come back, and I suspect we'll have to do it again. Now, let's go back to our usual bull talks and nice pictures of innocent looking Asian ladies


Yeah let's chill out for a bit. Would hate to see this locked out.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> That was when Megan was at her hottest.


She was HOTTER THAN HELL in Transformers...and her replacement, DAMN!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Was the North Flag discontinued?


Nope, still a current model.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Huh?


Bro Dog I could possibly have been taking the mick with some of the threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum, or what I posted could be taken at face value. I suspect few here suspect the latter.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> He successfully consolidated the current state of F23 into a half-handful of questions plus a gif.


BSi you've always been a very intuitive guy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, no more politics, of any kind that is, it's bad for OoO, and it forces some brothers to take distance, as we already noticed earlier; we had to beg BT to come back, and I suspect we'll have to do it again. Now, let's go back to our usual bull talks and nice pictures of innocent looking Asian ladies


If anyone is wondering bro BT and I hugged it out in PM and we're better than fine


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I was done. Said I was done and posted some pics of pretty ladies. Then Y had to start in again with the anti-police rhetoric.
> 
> I apologize and I'm done (again).


No need for apologies, it's just how it goes everytime these subjects are opened; I don't mind since I am not involved into American politics, but as I said, it's a touchy subject for some of the members. Now, let's post some pictures of well nourished ladies for Bro Dog


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, still a current model.


I read that it might get discontinued later this year. That's just a rumor, and probably wrong, like the Tudor Sub coming back last year and they gave us the P01 instead. :-d


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I think around $2.5k is fair price for the North Flag. It wasn't a well received watch when it was announced so availability on the pre-owned market is limited.
> 
> I tried it on again when I tried the P01 and it fitted me perfectly so I think it will fit you very well.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Incoming!

Well, sort of. I ordered another new strap from eBay. Yep, you read that right. And to my pleasant surprise it's every bit as advertised, that's gotta be a first with eBay right?

Genuine alligator straps are normally expensive, so for under $50 shipped (from China) this is one heck of a deal. They bear a striking resemblance to the quality of Longines' alligator straps so I wouldn't be surprised if they are from the same ODM manufacturer.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


>


I've been had...again!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> She was HOTTER THAN HELL in Transformers...and her replacement, DAMN!


IMO, the hottest woman ever is Alessandra Ambrosio.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's put this thread back on track shall we?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> IMO, the hottest woman ever is Alessandra Ambrosio.


I don't really care, just keep them coming...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Used DJ
> 
> Hulk
> 
> ...


Levity aside Bro Sap, that's likely exactly what I'd do, with the exception of going with a 14060M over a 114060 since I already have a 116600 SD4K. If so I would definitely put the 14060M beer can clasp bracelet in my sock drawer and put it on a NATO. Anyhow youse guys have solved my dilemma.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Forget about the DJ, it's a watch for a young man (30ish) stepping into manhood. Forget about the Tudor Prince, get serious. You're only left with a Sub, but since you already own a SD, it will be redundent... unless you sell me the SD, and get the Sub; yeah, that's the solution to your quandary


I disagree on the DJ. I like them and find some of the used variants to be awesome. Some of the older acrylic crystal models have some real charm to them and look fantastic on a leather strap. JMO, though.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

For Bro Dog, another well nourished young lady


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Incoming!
> 
> Well, sort of. I ordered another new strap from eBay. Yep, you read that right. And to my pleasant surprise it's every bit as advertised, that's gotta be a first with eBay right?
> 
> Genuine alligator straps are normally expensive, so for under $50 shipped (from China) this is one heck of a deal. They bear a striking resemblance to the quality of Longines' alligator straps so I wouldn't be surprised if they are from the same ODM manufacturer.


TBH, you can get a bunch of Florida gators as roadkill to make straps from on the cheap . . . 

Kidding aside, that is very nice for $50!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I was done. Said I was done and posted some pics of pretty ladies. Then Y had to start in again with the anti-police rhetoric.
> 
> I apologize and I'm done (again).


You know, if you want to say you're "done", don't sit there and mischaracterize what I have said and whine about how I started something.

I have posted a number of really positive and uplifting police stories as well (in particular around my own area!) and a number of negative stories. It's almost like there's a lot of each to go around. Take the blinders off if you want to take a shot at me. It's more offensive to me that you're just outright ignoring something to suit your narrative. Disagree with me all you want, but don't be blatantly wrong about it. That's intellectually dishonest and not a good look.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> I disagree on the DJ. I like them and find some of the used variants to be awesome. Some of the older acrylic crystal models have some real charm to them and look fantastic on a leather strap. JMO, though.


You do realize don't you that both PF and I have been posting in hyperbole with nothing to be taken seriously?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> I don't really care, just keep them coming...


Scratch that! I'll take Elizabeth Hurley!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> You do realize don't you that both PF and I have been posting in hyperbole with nothing to be taken seriously?


I thought your initial post was in jest (since I saw the other posts you were mocking on the forum) but then my response to PF was "serious", so it's half and half. LOL.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oh, I forgot about Bro Dog... this one is for you
> 
> View attachment 15179997


The camera adds.....10....20....maybe 30 pounds? Fisheye lens?

I could make it work


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I read that it might get discontinued later this year. That's just a rumor, and probably wrong, like the Tudor Sub coming back last year and they gave us the P01 instead. :-d


Bro Mav, I nominate you to initiate a new thread, including a poll, on the Rolex/Tudor Forum (NOT SoOoO) entitled "Should Tudor discontinue the North Flag and/or the PO1?"
Poll:
A. North Flag (yes or no)
B. PO1 (yes or no)
C. Both
D. Neither


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Thing that grinds my gears today:

When a client expects you to be a mind reader and do something you don't have authorization to do before they authorize you to do it and then gets annoyed when it's not done. It's not like my ethical standards literally prohibit me from doing something without express authorization or something.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Things have been pretty heavy here on SOoO.
> 
> I just started watching Space Force on Netflix. Steve Carell and John Malkovich. Hilarious!
> 
> "POTUS wants boots on the moon by 2024. Well, he actually said boobs on the moon, but we think it's a typo."


Watching the Vietnam series on Netflix as they're removing it in mid June. Just watched the 3rd program and I was surprised to hear them talking about the loss of 5 B57 bombers and several American lives. They reported that it was a raid by the VC. Odd one of my fathers best friends was killed and my father has always told me that it was a bomb on one of the planes that went off. Since they were all lined up for a
mission and loaded with armaments there was a domino effect.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Bro Mav, I nominate you to initiate a new thread, including a poll, on the Rolex/Tudor Forum (NOT SoOoO) entitled "Should Tudor discontinue the North Flag and/or the PO1?"
> Poll:
> A. North Flag (yes or no)
> B. PO1 (yes or no)
> ...


You got it - https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/should-tudor-discontinue-north-flag-po1-5194315.html

Now I nominate you to post a new thread "What's truly the best of the best - Rolex or Tudor?"

PS - Jason will probably see this and we'll gonna get in trouble. LOL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, no more politics, of any kind that is, it's bad for OoO, and it forces some brothers to take distance, as we already noticed earlier; we had to beg BT to come back, and I suspect we'll have to do it again. Now, let's go back to our usual bull talks and nice pictures of innocent looking Asian ladies


This ^^^^^^ 
Political discussion often results in ill will between us, and if Brad weighs into the mix ... well need I say more?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> This ^^^^^^
> Political discussion often results in ill will between us, and if Brad weighs into the mix ... well need I say more?


Crap, I forgot about Brad. Now we are definitely getting in trouble.

59 made me do it!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Incoming!
> 
> Well, sort of. I ordered another new strap from eBay. Yep, you read that right. And to my pleasant surprise it's every bit as advertised, that's gotta be a first with eBay right?
> 
> Genuine alligator straps are normally expensive, so for under $50 shipped (from China) this is one heck of a deal. They bear a striking resemblance to the quality of Longines' alligator straps so I wouldn't be surprised if they are from the same ODM manufacturer.


Looks very nice - what width do they come in?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> You got it - https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/should-tudor-discontinue-north-flag-po1-5194315.html
> 
> Now I nominate you to post a new thread "What's truly the best of the best - Rolex or Tudor?"
> 
> PS - Jason will probably see this and we'll gonna get in trouble. LOL


#ohmygosh I wasn't really serious!!!!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Crap, I forgot about Brad. Now we are definitely getting in trouble.
> 
> 59 made me do it!!!


I need to start blaming 59 for everything.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> #ohmygosh I wasn't really serious!!!!


See? It's always your fault.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> Looks very nice - what width do they come in?


Colors are limited to brown and black but size options are enough to fit most watches and buckles. No buckles are included with the straps but there's a strap change tool and spring bars. Not that we need them.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/123799731375


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> #ohmygosh I wasn't really serious!!!!


I'm the guy that always does it at those double dare games (within reason). :-d


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, no more politics, of any kind that is, it's bad for OoO, and it forces some brothers to take distance, as we already noticed earlier; we had to beg BT to come back, and I suspect we'll have to do it again. Now, let's go back to our usual bull talks and nice pictures of innocent looking Asian ladies


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> I need to start blaming 59 for everything.











Broad shoulders here


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> *Watching the Vietnam series on Netflix* as they're removing it in mid June. Just watched the 3rd program and I was surprised to hear them talking about the loss of 5 B57 bombers and several American lives. They reported that it was a raid by the VC. Odd one of my fathers best friends was killed and my father has always told me that it was a bomb on one of the planes that went off. Since they were all lined up for a
> mission and loaded with armaments there was a domino effect.


Is this a Ken Burns series?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> The camera adds.....10....20....maybe 30 pounds? Fisheye lens?
> 
> I could make it work


Use Google translate

"Le sein montre par ses mouvements réguler l'agitation du cœur en respirant, et indique une parfaite santé. Elle en avait peu, mais ferme; et parfois elle me disait en plaisantant qu'une femme en une journée suffit quand elle en a assez pour remplir la main d'un honnête homme." 
_R. Chasles, Les Illustres Françoises, 1713_


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> I just realised that I got post number #3333.
> 
> Wow!


Another 59!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Use Google translate
> 
> "Le sein montre par ses mouvements réguler l'agitation du cœur en respirant, et indique une parfaite santé. Elle en avait peu, mais ferme; et parfois elle me disait en plaisantant qu'une femme en une journée suffit quand elle en a assez pour remplir la main d'un honnête homme."
> _R. Chasles, Les Illustres Françoises, 1713_


I always use both hands...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Watching the Vietnam series on Netflix as they're removing it in mid June. Just watched the 3rd program and I was surprised to hear them talking about the loss of 5 B57 bombers and several American lives. They reported that it was a raid by the VC. Odd one of my fathers best friends was killed and my father has always told me that it was a bomb on one of the planes that went off. Since they were all lined up for a
> mission and loaded with armaments there was a domino effect.


It reminds me of the USS FORRESTAL tragedy


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Calling it a night guys. Think I'll take a bath before hitting the sack.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Calling it a night guys. Think I'll take a bath before hitting the sack.


I mean, what are you hitting the "sack" with?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Calling it a night guys. Think I'll take a bath before hitting the sack.


Reminds me of a favorite.. uh.. video category


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Is this a Ken Burns series?


Yep Ken Burns and Lynn Novick

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Another 59!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Whoa, lots of stuff gone. Is my view just messed up?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Whoa, lots of stuff gone. Is my view just messed up?


Godfrey.

That was weird. Logged in via the web and page count was showing in the 240's going back a few days. Nevermind!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yep Ken Burns and Lynn Novick
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Thanks!! I will try and check this out before it leaves.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> That was weird. Logged in via the web and page count was showing in the 240's going back a few days. Nevermind!


Yeah, my last page was stuck at 247 for some reason. I had to manually change the 247 to 333 in the URL bar to get it back to normal...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> That was weird. Logged in via the web and page count was showing in the 240's going back a few days. Nevermind!


I saw the same thing on the "Speedmaster = Tang" thread a little while ago, too. "Most Recent" post was three days ago. Someone must've pushed an old branch into dev.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

In other news, BMW just announced the new 4 Series.



















I've been a big fan of the BMW brand for a while now. But damn, this new 4 Series is a design mess, especially the monster grill that they borrowed from the X7. I bet Sporty is probably out looking for his grill right now, thus his disappearance. It all makes sense now.

Looks like my current Bimmer will be my last.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> In other news, BMW just announced the new 4 Series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is hideous. Should have left the 3 series alone.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

oops, DP'd myself.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> oops, DP'd myself.


twss


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> In other news, BMW just announced the new 4 Series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks more like they're chasing the Kia Stinger.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Speaking of @nobbylon aka "nobby" I wonder when his surgery is scheduled or done already and maybe recuperating?


Hope so...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267641851215036416
> This is literally a Dave Chappelle bit coming to life. Holy smokes. Imagine calling the cops because your store is being looted only to have the cops arrest you because of . . . reasons.
> 
> Thank God for this reporter on scene as this could've gotten really ugly with how ignorant the cops were acting.


That is ridiculous. Why would they just start hand cuffing people without even understanding the situation?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> It reminds me of the USS FORRESTAL tragedy


I remember well when that USS Forrestal disaster occurred. I had just received my wings as a US Naval flight surgeon a month earlier. I always wanted to sit and in the back seat of a F-4 Phantom II but never got the chance. Did have the opportunity though to get my commercial pilots license and instrument rating. Last time I flew was years and years ago when I looked at a Beechcraft Bonanza that cost more than my house but gave it a hard pass. Fun while it lasted.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's the new M4 with USA plates.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Black5 said:


> That is ridiculous. Why would they just start hand cuffing people without even understanding the situation?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


The large police forces (LAPD and NYPD) have been disappointments so far during all of this. I'm just glad the local forces near me have been so damn good. Makes me sleep a touch better at night . . .


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Here's the new M4 with USA plates.
> View attachment 15180467


That is hilariously ugly with a front plate. Is there a tow hook area that the plate could be located at? Surely there is somewhere else to put it other than there. I guess an aftermarket front lip attachment will be required. Otherwise, LOLLLLL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> That is ridiculous. Why would they just start hand cuffing people without even understanding the situation?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Check out who they didn't detain. That's where you'll find the answer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> In other news, BMW just announced the new 4 Series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar I suppose to the Lexus grill, although the BMW grill is way less noxious than that of the Lexus. Still I wouldn't turn away from that coupe because of the grill.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I am currently in a quandary, trying to decide whether to buy a used Rolex DJ or a new Tudor Prince as a dress watch. Same quandary for a diver. Should a buy a Hulk or a Kermit? Or a 114060 vs. 14060M? Or maybe a preowned Tudor North Flag but wonder what would be a reasonable price? Or maybe I'll just keep what I now have and *spend less time looking at threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum and spend more time on SoOoO.*


You know the correct answer...

But since you asked.
My totally unqualified and unjustified opinion:
Rolex DJ > Tudor Prince
Kermit > Hulk
14060 > 114060
Tudor North Flag is no.

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Similar I suppose to the Lexus grill, although the BMW grill is way less noxious than that of the Lexus. Still I wouldn't turn away from that coupe because of the grill.


I'd turn away from it due to the general build quality of BMW. Can't stand all of the long-term electronics issues with them. At least Audi has seemingly gotten their reliability up.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> In other news, BMW just announced the new 4 Series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is one seriously unattractive car.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, that is one seriously unattractive car.


It reminds me of this:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> SMH, I watched the video multiple times now and what I see is police showing up to a chaotic situation with no clear information about what is happening. The first couple of cops who saw the flagging down seem to leave the good guys alone, but it seems someone radioed for backup and the rest that show up have no idea who's who. There was a guy waving a rifle around, that probably got reported on the radio, which adds to the tension for the police. So guess what they do. They try to make the "scene safe" for themselves and others until they can figure out what is happening. That sometimes means temporarily detaining a good guy too.
> 
> And that reporter?? Yng, I need you to watch again, with an open mind, and focus on what she says and does, if you can, because I know you are focused on the terrible actions of the incompetent police.
> 
> ...


Thanks for another perspective.

That kinda makes sense, although it's hard to get into their heads to know what they were really thinking and we are all really just projecting our own opinions and preconceptions...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Speaking of cars, I am debating whether to buy a:

2018/19 Chevy Tahoe AWD RST
2018/19 GMC Yukon AWD Denali
2018/19 Cadillac AWD Escalade

Looking for under 45K miles and they are all pretty similarly priced. The Cadillac had some pretty heavy depreciation. With that said, they are LS-based engines and last forever. I am leaning towards the Denali since I think I can save a few thousand bucks over the Cadillac and it's a bit nicer than the Tahoe RST. Any thoughts, gents?

Will be buying an extended warranty through GM on any so that's why I have the years/mileage limitations in place. Will likely do an 8-year warranty for 100K miles. The best part about GM's extended warranty is that it is not from the in service date but from the date of purchase. So a true 8-years. 

Other option is a 2018/2019 Durango SRT. But a bit less keen on that even though the performance is greater.

Originally was leaning towards a Toyota 4Runner, but that has fallen to the wayside as I really do desire the performance of a V8. I miss my Jeep SRT but I don't miss the Fiat problems. That's why I lean away from the Durango SRT.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> His surgery is scheduled for the 9th of June, I just checked his posts. His last post was on OoO a week ago, when we had the fake Sub guy intruding and insulting; I guess that, with his back pain was motivation enough to take a break. I'll PM him and check on him


Thanks PF.

It would be good to know he is well....

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> No, just buy a green bezel on eBay and you can turn your 14060 into a "Kermit" whenever you fee the urge!


Collectively:

"We know a guy!"

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This one looks a bit Stepford Wife'ish but I'm willing to make an exception.
> 
> View attachment 15179701


The eyes have it.

I'm a sucker for piercing eyes...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> What is my agenda? Acknowledging that institutional racism is alive and well even during these protests? If so, it better be clear since I'll say that as loudly as needed. I'd love to know what you think my "agenda" is if something different.
> 
> Feel free to white knight bad policing, though. I mean, "your agenda is clear" and all.


@kiwi71

Easy boys.

We don't need to score points off each other here.

We all have differing opinions and points of view, so it's OK to disagree, but disagreeing in a civil manner is the OoO way.

I don't think either of you has an agenda and that was just an unfortunate choice of words by kiwi...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> That was when Megan was at her hottest.


Yes.

She was hot when younger.

Pre over use of Botox and other artificial face defining mechanisms...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hate social media


It's became rather toxic and causes more harm than good lately.

So what do we call OoO (and SoOoO)?

I prefer "Social Commentary"...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Black5 said:


> @kiwi71
> 
> Easy boys.
> 
> ...


More than willing to give him the benefit of the doubt if he agrees with it being a poor choice of words.  No reason not to.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's a sticky. They will find it.


Not so obvious if they are using Tapatalk...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He has discovered that the myth of the hot & sexy nurse is real....


Yes.
That's Mrs. Nobby...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is one seriously attractive female.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> I'd turn away from it due to the general build quality of BMW. Can't stand all of the long-term electronics issues with them. At least Audi has seemingly gotten their reliability up.


I have consistent sensor sensitivity issues with my 2016 A3. Verrrrrry Germanic tire pressure that alerts me if it drops 1 psi. I guess more annoying than problematic. I actually just wanted to vent about my tire pressure.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Here's the new M4 with USA plates.
> View attachment 15180467


Oh lordy, that's ugly.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Spot on bro! Social media made everyone an arm chair critic and suddenly everyone's an expert.


Excellent '59 there Sir DiF,

#3333...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> It's became rather toxic and causes more harm than good lately.
> 
> So what do we call OoO (and SoOoO)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Speaking of cars, I am debating whether to buy a:
> 
> 2018/19 Chevy Tahoe AWD RST
> 2018/19 GMC Yukon AWD Denali
> ...


May I suggest none of those between the Chevy, GMC, and Cadillac? Buddy and his wife just returned a low miles 2018 Tahoe. Electrical issues list a mile long. They were sick of it. Warranty helps, but I guess it depends on tolerance.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I have consistent sensor sensitivity issues with my 2016 A3. Verrrrrry Germanic tire pressure that alerts me if it drops 1 psi. I guess more annoying than problematic. *I actually just wanted to vent about my tire pressure.*


: ba-dum-tss gif :


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> May I suggest none of those between the Chevy, GMC, and Cadillac? Buddy and his wife just returned a low miles 2018 Tahoe. Electrical issues list a mile long. They were sick of it. Warranty helps, but I guess it depends on tolerance.


Godfrey

Actually the 4Runner idea is a solid idea. Big enough, lots of toys, inexpensive to repair, great warranty.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> May I suggest none of those between the Chevy, GMC, and Cadillac? Buddy and his wife just returned a low miles 2018 Tahoe. Electrical issues list a mile long. They were sick of it. Warranty helps, but I guess it depends on tolerance.


Sounds like it's an abnormal or isolated issue since these vehicles tend to be long lasting. Everyone I know of has had them for 10+ years with minimal headaches.

They are among the most reliable three rows out there and the only to combine reliability, three rows, and half decent performance (though lesser performance than the Durango SRT).

I mean, what other option is there? Not a rhetorical question, but I'm not sure what fits that profile under $50K.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't believe that some are actually seriously responding to my fake thread. And I'm handing out trolling half-baked replies. 

59, what have you done?! :-d


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Actually the 4Runner idea is a solid idea. Big enough, lots of toys, inexpensive to repair, great warranty.


Only issue is antiquated tech and sub-par performance. Plus, for a three row, it's either an SR5 or Limited. So no TRD. :/


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I am currently in a quandary, trying to decide whether to buy a used Rolex DJ or a new Tudor Prince as a dress watch. Same quandary for a diver. Should a buy a Hulk or a Kermit? Or a 114060 vs. 14060M? Or maybe a preowned Tudor North Flag but wonder what would be a reasonable price? Or maybe I'll just keep what I now have and spend less time looking at threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum and spend more time on SoOoO.


And somebody sincerely answers that the Tudor Prince is a better watch. This isn't the first time Tudorites have gone all the way to claiming that Tudor has actually surpassed Rolex.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I have consistent sensor sensitivity issues with my 2016 A3. Verrrrrry Germanic tire pressure that alerts me if it drops 1 psi. I guess more annoying than problematic. I actually just wanted to vent about my tire pressure.


The tire pressure thing is Audi-specific. The fix is to swap over VW tire pressure sensors.

It's annoying. Literally the only problem with my wife's 2018 A4.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> Speaking of cars, I am debating whether to buy a:
> 
> 2018/19 Chevy Tahoe AWD RST
> 2018/19 GMC Yukon AWD Denali
> ...


Why would you move around in a +2.5 TON road boat? get something lighter and more fun to drive, something more your age... I must admit though that I can't even tell the age group target of those SUVs (is that the correct appelation?) or the target customers beside security escorts for high ranking politicians in the US and third world countries


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If you like girls with freckles who can shoot hoops...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> No, just buy a green bezel on eBay and you can turn your 14060 into a "Kermit" whenever you fee the urge!


Don't forget to change the reference and put it in your sig


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Spot on bro! Social media made everyone an arm chair critic and suddenly everyone's an expert.


It really did cement why I have none


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, I just received a PM from Nobby, he's fine, just in a quiet mood for the moment, but he'll keep us posted


Great to hear


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Congrats! And you 59'ed like a natural.


Maybe this should be our next challenge - who can get the most 59's


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Incoming!
> 
> Well, sort of. I ordered another new strap from eBay. Yep, you read that right. And to my pleasant surprise it's every bit as advertised, that's gotta be a first with eBay right?
> 
> Genuine alligator straps are normally expensive, so for under $50 shipped (from China) this is one heck of a deal. They bear a striking resemblance to the quality of Longines' alligator straps so I wouldn't be surprised if they are from the same ODM manufacturer.


Looks great


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Anyhow *youse *guys have solved my dilemma.


Are you Australian 59?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Bro Mav, I nominate you to initiate a new thread, including a poll, on the Rolex/Tudor Forum (NOT SoOoO) entitled "Should Tudor discontinue the North Flag and/or the PO1?"
> Poll:
> A. North Flag (yes or no)
> B. PO1 (yes or no)
> ...


So this is where that thread came from; seeing it was Mav who did it I suspected it was from here


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Here's the new M4 with USA plates.
> View attachment 15180467


To be faiiiirrrrr I have that same problem with my WRX so I opted for the offset plate mount.

Makes me feel all european, practically like Bro PF himself!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> Speaking of cars, I am debating whether to buy a:
> 
> 2018/19 Chevy Tahoe AWD RST
> 2018/19 GMC Yukon AWD Denali
> ...


Toyota Landcruiser?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Is this a Ken Burns series?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I can't believe that some are actually seriously responding to my fake thread. And I'm handing out trolling half-baked replies.
> 
> 59, what have you done?! :-d


I actually gave a serious post in the thread. Maybe best we all ignore the thread until it is locked?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> In other news, BMW just announced the new 4 Series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUCK; did they get the POS1 guy to design it?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Here's the new M4 with USA plates.
> View attachment 15180467


haha - that looks like it's got a leaf stuck to the grill permanently


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Are you Australian 59?


With everything going south over here, I'm sorta thinking about moving to Australia.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So this is where that thread came from; seeing it was Mav who did it I suspected it was from here


I will confess. It's all Mav's fault.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I have consistent sensor sensitivity issues with my 2016 A3. Verrrrrry Germanic tire pressure that alerts me if it drops 1 psi. I guess more annoying than problematic. I actually just wanted to vent about my tire pressure.


That would be very annoying! Does it do it on a hot day and you have a lot more pressure in there (or after a spirited drive)?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Why would you move around in a +2.5 TON road boat? get something lighter and more fun to drive, something more your age... I must admit though that I can't even tell the age group target of those SUVs (is that the correct appelation?) or the target customers beside security escorts for high ranking politicians in the US and third world countries


We've had a massive increase in them as well.

These are Australia's top selling cars with the Hilux being one and the Ranger being 2/3 fairly consistently


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> To be faiiiirrrrr I have that same problem with my WRX so I opted for the offset plate mount.
> 
> Makes me feel all european, practically like Bro PF himself!


But your WRX does not look like it has the Great Wall of China as its grill before you add a number plate to it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> With everything going south over here, I'm sorta thinking about moving to Australia.


You'd be welcome here


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> If you have to hide what you're doing, you're probably doing the wrong thing.
> 
> Any time a body cam is switched off, the case should be summarily dismissed.


I'd like to qualify that with "without reasonable justification".

I was involved in some of the early process regarding the discovery and decision making for a few police forces regarding this and it was interesting to see some of the concerns being raised.

We were pitching an automated/remote managed solution that triggered the camera, allowing live streaming into a control centre, based on a range of pre-defined events, including drawing a weapon, proximity of known "at risk" offenders, monitoring of biometric data to determine the officers stress levels, location etc which was able to be configured down to a very granular level.

Some (quite senior) Police just couldn't get past the potential risk to the officer's privacy and were concerned that the camera would be automatically activated if they unholstered their weapon when they went to the toilet and insisted on a manual override being available.

Even though this was not the case as it could be easily configured out, and they could simply remove the camera and place it face down anyway...(Although this could trigger a remote alarm and a "please explain"), that police force went with manually activated body cams.

I can't imagine any officer who is actually putting themselves into a high risk situation, not wanting the camera, and any other available tracking/monitoring systems, on at all times to provide rapid access to backup and corroboration...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> I just realised that I got post number #3333.
> 
> Wow!


#neverreadahead.

Congrats...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> But your WRX does not look like it has the Great Wall of China as its grill before you add a number plate to it


No.....?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the summary report.


Obviously I'm not monitoring other threads in F23, as I didn't pick that up either and thought '59 was being serious...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, I just received a PM from Nobby, he's fine, just in a quiet mood for the moment, but he'll keep us posted


Good to know.

Hope he isn't in too much pain and discomfort and is getting ready for the operation.

We are thinking of you @Nobbylon 2 ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> In other news, BMW just announced the new 4 Series.


Looks like a giant insect...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead.
> 
> Congrats...


I always see this as "never a red head" and feel a need to disagree


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Forget about the DJ, it's a watch for a young man (30ish) stepping into manhood. Forget about the Tudor Prince, get serious. You're only left with a Sub, but since you already own a SD, it will be redundent... *unless you sell me the SD*, and get the Sub; yeah, that's the solution to your quandary


If he does, will that be your first pre-owned Rolex?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> YUCK; did they get the POS1 guy to design it?


And I'd argue the POS1 looks better than that.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> No.....?


Nah you've got a bumper breaking up that grill. Plus the whole thing is wide and tall whereas the BMW is just tall. It's fine on your car


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

fsette said:


> just the structure our society needs. All should be well now.
> 
> p.s. Titanium Pelagos very hard to beat


Thanks for sharing your insightful and relevant post...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Bro Dog I could possibly have been taking the mick with some of the threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum, or what I posted could be taken at face value. I suspect few here suspect the latter.


Well done '59.

You got me good...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I don't really care, just keep them coming...


If I argue the point, do we get more pictures?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> If I argue the point, do we get more pictures?


Yes.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I will confess. It's all Mav's fault.


59 hacked my account!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Thanks for sharing your insightful and relevant post...


I especially liked the recommendation for a garbage watch


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Obviously I'm not monitoring other threads in F23, as I didn't pick that up either and thought '59 was being serious...


I am almost never serious. And if a gif is involved it's 100%.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> If I argue the point, do we get more pictures?


Keep arguing


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I am almost never serious. And if a gif is involved it's 100%.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Why would you move around in a +2.5 TON road boat? get something lighter and more fun to drive, something more your age... I must admit though that I can't even tell the age group target of those SUVs (is that the correct appelation?) or the target customers beside security escorts for high ranking politicians in the US and third world countries


I already have my sports car for the weekend. I just need a 3-row SUV for the dogs + the kids we are aiming to adopt soon. It's that or a minivan so I'd rather have something relatively fun to drive.

I may even put a supercharger on it and really have some fun.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> And I'd argue the POS1 looks better than that.


Ehhhhhh. They deserve each other.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Sounds like it's an abnormal or isolated issue since these vehicles tend to be long lasting. Everyone I know of has had them for 10+ years with minimal headaches.
> 
> They are among the most reliable three rows out there and the only to combine reliability, three rows, and half decent performance (though lesser performance than the Durango SRT).
> 
> I mean, what other option is there? Not a rhetorical question, but I'm not sure what fits that profile under $50K.


Toyota Highlander? Three rows, durable, long lasting, and fully loaded new under $50k.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I actually gave a serious post in the thread. Maybe best we all ignore the thread until it is locked?


Ditto. I opened my mouth.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Toyota Landcruiser?


Too much $$$ unfortunately. I'd have to get an older one without any of the good tech upgrades. 2015s with under 50K miles are still $50,000.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> If anyone is wondering bro BT and I hugged it out in PM and we're better than fine


For sure... Hope we do get to meet IRL someday.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That would be very annoying! Does it do it on a hot day and you have a lot more pressure in there (or after a spirited drive)?


It started as a tire problem. Forget what I have on there, but 3/4 tires were made in one country and the 4th made in another country. Lead to a 1mm gap and air got out. Audi swapped the tire and I enjoyed 2-3 months without issue. Now I fill it twice a month to shut up the sensor, I drive for a bit, the slightest bump comes, and then the pressure alert goes off. Always the same tire too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, no more politics, of any kind that is, it's bad for OoO, and it forces some brothers to take distance, as we already noticed earlier; we had to beg BT to come back, and I suspect we'll have to do it again. Now, let's go back to our usual bull talks and nice pictures of innocent looking Asian ladies


No need just once in a while I have to clean this out. 




Hope I didn't miss much... In the son of, I feel no need to read every post.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> For sure... Hope we do get to meet IRL someday.


You never know


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That would be very annoying! Does it do it on a hot day and you have a lot more pressure in there (or after a spirited drive)?


Check with Bill Belichick.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oh, I forgot about Bro Dog... this one is for you
> 
> View attachment 15179997


Thanks. That's showing diversity and inclusiveness


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Check with Bill Belichick.


Darth Hoodie. Once a Giant, always a Giant.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Bro Dog I could possibly have been taking the mick with some of the threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum, or what I posted could be taken at face value. I suspect few here suspect the latter.


LOL. I knew you were taking the Mickey.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> If anyone is wondering bro BT and I hugged it out in PM and we're better than fine


Good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Me too.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Toyota Highlander? Three rows, durable, long lasting, and fully loaded new under $50k.


Really nice, but the third row is NOT usable. Not sure if you've seen the new ones, but I wouldn't even ask a 10 year old to use it, LOL.

Plus the general lack of performance, etc.

In full disclosure, I'm a big V8 guy and I really ignore gas mileage. I think my 2004 GTO averages about 12 MPG right now with its built iron block. That's up from about 9 MPG after I changed the torque converter and gears, though! #Progress


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> For Bro Dog, another well nourished young lady
> 
> View attachment 15180055


Okay. That's too much to handle.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Speaking of cars, I am debating whether to buy a:
> 
> 2018/19 Chevy Tahoe AWD RST
> 2018/19 GMC Yukon AWD Denali
> ...


I'm a fan of all 3 but the GMC is the one to get. The Escalade has too much goofy interior trim crap that is more weird than nice. We were just shopping not long ago for full size GM SUVs. The Cadillac center info system, center console, dash is just silly.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> This is hideous. Should have left the 3 series alone.


Ew. But for the grille, its okay. But the grille is so dominating.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a fan of all 3 but the GMC is the one to get. The Escalade has too much goofy interior trim crap that is more weird than nice. We were just shopping not long ago for full size GM SUVs. The Cadillac center info system, center console, dash is just silly.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah, that is one of the things that gives me pause on the Caddy. It has CarPlay so I'd ignore most of it, but I remember not being a fan of it in a rental not that long ago. But I never gave it enough time to really give it a "score", if you will.

I feel that the GMC seems to be the best compromise between luxury, tech, usability, and price. Some of the GMCs are actually somehow below the Tahoe RST in cost. No clue why.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Really nice, but the third row is NOT usable. Not sure if you've seen the new ones, but I wouldn't even ask a 10 year old to use it, LOL.
> 
> Plus the general lack of performance, etc.
> 
> In full disclosure, I'm a big V8 guy and I really ignore gas mileage. I think my 2004 GTO averages about 12 MPG right now with its built iron block. That's up from about 9 MPG after I changed the torque converter and gears, though! #Progress


Guess I am spoiled. We have a 2015 Highlander. When my parents visit and we drive them around my dad (6'1") can fit in the third row. Seems they have changed.

Sounds like A) my friend's Tahoe was unusual and B) you're digging the idea of the Denali. Those are great. Very smooth V8. It's almost the perfect fit between Tahoe and Escalade.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> This is hideous. Should have left the 3 series alone.


Agreed. I think I see the nostrils of a pig....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks more like they're chasing the Kia Stinger.


Copying is a form of flattery. Gone are the days of Korean cars copying the west. I think it's the other way round now.

The latest Mercedes Benz tail lights looks like a Hyundai Elentra from the rear.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Guess I am spoiled. We have a 2015 Highlander. When my parents visit and we drive them around my dad (6'1") can fit in the third row. Seems they have changed.
> 
> Sounds like A) my friend's Tahoe was unusual and B) you're digging the idea of the Denali. Those are great. Very smooth V8. It's almost the perfect fit between Tahoe and Escalade.


Yeah, the 2015 is a different design. I think the new ones are much more cramped from the reviews I have read. I think the new one is a totally different vehicle, now, right?

My uncle actually still has his 2001 Tahoe. He bought it new. I think he's at around 300,000 miles right now. He drives it up to Vermont and back fairly frequently. Thing is just a tank. I feel like the only ultra-reliable things GM makes are vehicles with LS-based engines. LOL.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks more like they're chasing the Kia Stinger.


And a bad copy, too. The Stinger is a gorgeous vehicle. This thing looks like the Stinger's inbred cousin Leeroy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I remember well when that USS Forrestal disaster occurred. I had just received my wings as a US Naval flight surgeon a month earlier. I always wanted to sit and in the back seat of a F-4 Phantom II but never got the chance. Did have the opportunity though to get my commercial pilots license and instrument rating. Last time I flew was years and years ago when I looked at a Beechcraft Bonanza that cost more than my house but gave it a hard pass. Fun while it lasted.


The F4 was my dream fighter jet when I was a young boy. 

Awesome aircraft. I think someone in the Breitling forum used to fly one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Here's the new M4 with USA plates.
> View attachment 15180467


I can't take that seriously


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Not so obvious if they are using Tapatalk...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Sporty uses a web browser so I think he's okay.

Not sure about you guys on Tapatalk but it appears at the top for me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Some (quite senior) Police just couldn't get past the potential risk to the officer's privacy and were concerned that the camera would be automatically activated if they unholstered their weapon when they went to the toilet and insisted on a manual override being available.


Having given plenty of urinalysis samples and making sure the monitor could see that I wasn't hiding anything ("See? Plugged right into the bottle!"), I say those guys should get over that "privacy when I'm in the turlet" excuse.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> That's Mrs. Nobby...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Officially? Yes


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Why would you move around in a +2.5 TON road boat? get something lighter and more fun to drive, something more your age... I must admit though that I can't even tell the age group target of those SUVs (is that the correct appelation?) or the target customers beside security escorts for high ranking politicians in the US and third world countries


Just a different world we live in buddy. Here there are so many monster vehicles and we love em. We just picked up another suburban and it's fantastic. Pretty much where there's room to drive them, people will. If you're in a congested city area or in Europe with those narrow streets and no parking, yeah I get it. Over here we got room to stretch out and enjoy our land yachts.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Excellent '59 there Sir DiF,
> 
> #3333...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Thanks! Last time out in the old thread, I think I got the 4444. Not sure if I'll get it this time too. LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> With everything going south over here, I'm sorta thinking about moving to Australia.


I seriously think I could live there and be pretty happy. Though I'd have to drive/ride on the wrong side of the road. I can just see myself going on autopilot and doing a head-on with a truck around a corner.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't forget to change the reference and put it in your sig


Umm... 

Well, of course you should since the watch has now become something else. The reference should say Frankenwatch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Are you Australian 59?


Only a poorly educated one speaks like that...

59 is neither Australian nor poorly educated


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We've had a massive increase in them as well.
> 
> These are Australia's top selling cars with the Hilux being one and the Ranger being 2/3 fairly consistently


It's awesome mate. Try driving one. Drives like a car, handles better than most Japanese cars and tackles off road trails easy. Plenty of power. Ford Ranger of course. Forget the Hilux


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You'd be welcome here


A lot of Americans settle in Queensland. Nice constant weather.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead.
> 
> Congrats...


Thanks again


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All. Caught. Up. Yay!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Yeah, that is one of the things that gives me pause on the Caddy. It has CarPlay so I'd ignore most of it, but I remember not being a fan of it in a rental not that long ago. But I never gave it enough time to really give it a "score", if you will.
> 
> I feel that the GMC seems to be the best compromise between luxury, tech, usability, and price. Some of the GMCs are actually somehow below the Tahoe RST in cost. No clue why.


RST is very uncommon. Usually some kind of special order deal. GM does not like chevy to beat gmc or gmc to beat caddy. The TST is essentially the AWD Denali and that's a big no no with GM. There's a hierarchy in the GM lines that is real. Always was. Kinda like the camaro cannot outperform the corvette. It's not allowed very often.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Just a different world we live in buddy. Here there are so many monster vehicles and we love em. We just picked up another suburban and it's fantastic. Pretty much where there's room to drive them, people will. If you're in a congested city area or in Europe with those narrow streets and no parking, yeah I get it. Over here we got room to stretch out and enjoy our land yachts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Plus, we take really long road trips. When I am driving 10 hours to see my in-laws, I want to be comfortable. My wife's A4, while very nice, isn't the greatest ultra-long road trip comfort vehicle. Not like a Yukon Denali, anyway.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> RST is very uncommon. Usually some kind of special order deal. GM does not like chevy to beat gmc or gmc to beat caddy. The TST is essentially the AWD Denali and that's a big no no with GM. There's a hierarchy in the GM lines that is real. Always was. Kinda like the camaro cannot outperform the corvette. It's not allowed very often.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's why I am surprised to see it as pricier. The Yukon Denali I think MSRPs higher. It's the top trim level of the Yukon like the RST is of the Tahoe (it's a package on the Premier trim). So it's basically the Premier trim Tahoe with the 10-speed auto and the 6.2L V8. But those are standard on the Yukon Denali.

Honestly, I am a GM guy for the most part, but GM will never stop confusing me!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Yeah, the 2015 is a different design. I think the new ones are much more cramped from the reviews I have read. I think the new one is a totally different vehicle, now, right?
> 
> My uncle actually still has his 2001 Tahoe. He bought it new. I think he's at around 300,000 miles right now. He drives it up to Vermont and back fairly frequently. Thing is just a tank. I feel like the only ultra-reliable things GM makes are vehicles with LS-based engines. LOL.


We had an 02, 08, and now a 16. The 02 was the most reliable bulletproof beast ever. The 08 was a POS. I would skip that generation completely. The 16 is a pretty fantastic vehicle so far. Was looking at a 18-19 but the wife loved this 16 and I also do. There's 3 LS V8 vehicles in my driveway. That's how I roll. This is the latest land yacht.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

My likely top choice is the Yukon Denali in Mineral Metallic.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> We had an 02, 08, and now a 16. The 02 was the most reliable bulletproof beast ever. The 08 was a POS. I would skip that generation completely. The 16 is a pretty fantastic vehicle so far. Was looking at a 18-19 but the wife loved this 16 and I also do. There's 3 LS V8 vehicles in my driveway. That's how I roll. This is the latest land yacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is gorgeous. True land yacht.

Wife doesn't want a Suburban due to the full size truck size of it, but the Tahoe/Yukon/Escalade is actually the same size length-wise as my Saturn Outlook (who would have thought?).


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> That thing is gorgeous. True land yacht.
> 
> Wife doesn't want a Suburban due to the full size truck size of it, but the Tahoe/Yukon/Escalade is actually the same size length-wise as my Saturn Outlook (who would have thought?).


We take vacation road trips and will fill up that extra cargo space in the back. The wife enjoys overpacking. Lol. While I prefer the tahoe over the suburban size, the wife likes em big. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> We take vacation road trips and will fill up that extra cargo space in the back. The wife enjoys overpacking. Lol. While I prefer the tahoe over the suburban size, the wife likes em big.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's funny, the Tahoe-based SUVs have legitimate cargo issues with the third row up. So the Suburban-based ones make SO much sense in that regard. But the wife is very space-conscious in the driveway and parking. LOL.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

It's that time of year again. Maypop vine blooming. Amazing flowers.









Had to pick one for baby girl. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. That's too much to handle.


You mean the crazy ear-tassels or the watch she's wearing?
For what's it's worth I'll let her do the handling.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Toyota Highlander? Three rows, durable, long lasting, and fully loaded new under $50k.


I told my son to buy a Highlander but he bought 4 Runner instead.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> Too much $$$ unfortunately. I'd have to get an older one without any of the good tech upgrades. 2015s with under 50K miles are still $50,000.


But if you're going to dance you gotta pay the piper.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Ew. But for the grille, its okay. But the grille is so dominating.


Lexus grill is even worse.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Lexus grill is even worse.


Predator!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I seriously think I could live there and be pretty happy. Though I'd have to drive/ride on the wrong side of the road. I can just see myself going on autopilot and doing a head-on with a truck around a corner.


I'd even consider Canada if it weren't so cold there 6 months out of the year.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I'd even consider Canada if it weren't so cold there 6 months out of the year.


Vancouver is pretty much the only place if weather is the consideration.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A lot of Americans settle in Queensland. Nice constant weather.


Just wistful thought but incredibly discouraging what is happening in the US for the past few days.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a fan of all 3 but the GMC is the one to get. The Escalade has too much goofy interior trim crap that is more weird than nice. We were just shopping not long ago for full size GM SUVs. *The Cadillac center info system, center console, dash is just silly. *
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If it was anything like the Caddy we rented in Cali a few months back, then yeah, I wouldn't even let myself get out of the dealer's lot on a test drive with it. It was okay for a rental because I could laugh about it later. No way would I want to own it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Copying is a form of flattery. Gone are the days of Korean cars copying the west. I think it's the other way round now.
> 
> The latest Mercedes Benz tail lights looks like a Hyundai Elentra from the rear.


TBF, the Elantra/Sonata refresh back in 2012 or so really threw everyone else for a loop. Everything else was so boring and blobby by that point, the new Hyundais' character was great to see.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Check with Bill Belichick.


One of those lost in translation things; I had to look him up (I know the name but that's about it).... and I still don't get the joke


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I told my son to buy a Highlander but he bought 4 Runner instead.


We love our Highlander. I've done everything in that car - light off road trails, towing a uhaul trailer full of furniture, with the foot down it is decent acceleration for its size, and it handles city streets and parking garages really well.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> In other news, BMW just announced the new 4 Series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoah!

I can't believe they found a way to make the grille even bigger.

Looks like they got their design inspiration from this joke photoshop post...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks more like they're chasing the Kia Stinger.


Comparatively speaking, the Kia Stinger is an attractive design.

Here it is in Orange, just for Gun...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Comparatively speaking, the Kia Stinger is an attractive design.
> 
> Here it is in Orange, just for Gun...
> 
> View attachment 15180925


Yeah, the Stinger is a heck of an attractive car. Might be one of the last shots at high-performance RWD sedans, too, especially from an Asian carmaker. If I were forced to get a midsize sedan instead of a hatch (always preferred hatchbacks to carry my tuba easier), it's among my top five.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Plus, we take really long road trips. When I am driving 10 hours to see my in-laws, I want to be comfortable. My wife's A4, while very nice, isn't the greatest ultra-long road trip comfort vehicle. Not like a Yukon Denali, anyway.


What you need to eat up those big mileage drives is a proper GT car. As a Man of Rolex, may I suggest a Bentley Continental?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You mean the crazy ear-tassels or the watch she's wearing?
> For what's it's worth I'll let her do the handling.


LOL. Too curvy I meant


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> But if you're going to dance you gotta pay the piper.


Is two cents okay?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Just wistful thought but incredibly discouraging what is happening in the US for the past few days.


There's an American guy I know who came here (to Perth) for the America's cup and never left. Bought himself a house near the ocean and is enjoying mild winters and not so hot summers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> TBF, the Elantra/Sonata refresh back in 2012 or so really threw everyone else for a loop. Everything else was so boring and blobby by that point, the new Hyundais' character was great to see.


I actually like the new generation of Hyundai cars. I think they've come a long way and the new Genesis is definitely a step up. I hope they get their act together because the Genesis is priced up there with BMWs and Mercedes. It still lacks the badge creed and some new old stock are going for a steep discount over here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Comparatively speaking, the Kia Stinger is an attractive design.
> 
> Here it is in Orange, just for Gun...
> 
> View attachment 15180925


The Kia Stinger front is supposed to be the nose of a tiger. I don't see the resemblance but maybe I might of you painted some black stripes on the orange body.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, the Stinger is a heck of an attractive car. Might be one of the last shots at high-performance RWD sedans, too, especially from an Asian carmaker. If I were forced to get a midsize sedan instead of a hatch (always preferred hatchbacks to carry my tuba easier), it's among my top five.


It's a lift back. Should be able to fit your tuba.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Just wistful thought but incredibly discouraging what is happening in the US for the past few days.


And it seems to be getting worse, not better. But I am encouraged by all the peaceful daylight demonstrations that are growing too tho.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One of those lost in translation things; I had to look him up (I know the name but that's about it).... and I still don't get the joke


When you do, it's a good one!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One of those lost in translation things; I had to look him up (I know the name but that's about it).... and I still don't get the joke


The NFL New England Patriots were involved in a scandal whereby they allegedly deflated the footballs to make them easier to throw and catch. After a long investigation, the Patriots were fined and Tom Brady was suspended for four games.

The Bill Belichick connection (the Patriots head coach) came about during a press conference. Belichick, a normally taciturn (polite term) interviewee at the podium, instead spent several minutes explaining how the balls could have deflated naturally, invoking and explaining the Ideal Gas Law to the reporters present. OMG!

This is a nice recap:






But this one is much more fun!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> *One of those lost in translation things*; I had to look him up (I know the name but that's about it).... and I still don't get the joke


I believe this does not need any translation.









It's Georges Kern getting grabby.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

While this one shows Ewan wondering how he can get her a role in the next Star Wars movie.









Among other things...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, the Stinger is a heck of an attractive car. Might be one of the last shots at high-performance RWD sedans, too, especially from an Asian carmaker. If I were forced to get a midsize sedan instead of a hatch (always preferred hatchbacks *to carry my tuba easier*), it's among my top five.


I bet you told that to all the women...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another android Stepford chick...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's an American guy I know who came here (to Perth) for the America's cup and never left. Bought himself a house near the ocean and is enjoying mild winters and not so hot summers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And it seems to be getting worse, not better. But I am encouraged by all the peaceful daylight demonstrations that are growing too tho.


Peaceful daylight until violent nightfall. Intolerable behavior everywhere is being tolerated. Big cities are in big time trouble, especially NYC.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

OK, I’m in my Downtown LA apartment now. Something big is going on outside, just not sure what. Multiple police and one or two military helicopters are buzzing overhead. Police car sirens have been going off constantly for the past hour. Rumor on Twitter is that they banned the airspace over DT so that media aren’t able to cover it.

It’s getting scary here.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's a lift back. Should be able to fit your tuba.


 That's one reason I drive a Subaru Outback. An 88-note keyboard just tips and slides right in.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another android Stepford chick...
> 
> View attachment 15180979


Nothing wrong with a fem-bot.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> OK, I'm in my Downtown LA apartment now. Something big is going on outside, just not sure what. Multiple police and one or two military helicopters are buzzing overhead. Police car sirens have been going off constantly for the past hour. Rumor on Twitter is that they banned the airspace over DT so that media aren't able to cover it.
> 
> It's getting scary here.


Not good. Any way you can escape for a week or so?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> OK, I'm in my Downtown LA apartment now. Something big is going on outside, just not sure what. Multiple police and one or two military helicopters are buzzing overhead. Police car sirens have been going off constantly for the past hour. Rumor on Twitter is that they banned the airspace over DT so that media aren't able to cover it.
> 
> It's getting scary here.


Stay safe mav. If anyone breaches the building just knock 'em around with that 10 pound g-shock.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> OK, I'm in my Downtown LA apartment now. Something big is going on outside, just not sure what. Multiple police and one or two military helicopters are buzzing overhead. Police car sirens have been going off constantly for the past hour. Rumor on Twitter is that they banned the airspace over DT so that media aren't able to cover it.
> 
> It's getting scary here.


Keep us abreast. Just keep your deadbolt locked and cell phone close by. Times like these emphasizes need for 2nd amendment right. Stay safe.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Besides the extreme wank, what is one thing you don’t like about Rolex? 

I’ll tell you mine. The lack of AR coating. It’s stupid.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Keep us abreast. Just keep your deadbolt locked and cell phone close by. Times like these emphasizes need for 2nd amendment right. Stay safe.


And there is the problem with America right there. I cannot understand this type of thinking for something that may have been enacted in 1791. This is not relevant today. The solution to gun violence is not more guns.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, no more politics, of any kind that is, it's bad for OoO, and it forces some brothers to take distance, as we already noticed earlier; we had to beg BT to come back, and I suspect we'll have to do it again. Now, let's go back to our usual bull talks and nice pictures of innocent looking Asian ladies


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> #ohmygosh I wasn't really serious!!!!


.... I'm getting mixed signals here....


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15180693


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Speaking of *cars*, I am debating whether to buy a:
> 
> 2018/19 Chevy Tahoe AWD RST
> 2018/19 GMC Yukon AWD Denali
> ...


"Cars" is a bit of a stretch for those where I come from!
They are all trucks, and seriously sized ones at that!
So big that they don't even come here, except in very limited numbers so I can't offer you an opinion or any insight, other than agree on your comment regarding LS engines. The earlier ones could be oil-burners, but they are built of pretty basic stuff and ongoing maintenance is pretty straight forward.

I can't speak highly of GM's electronics though as my limited experience was dated and unsupported, but maybe that's because we are an inconsequential market for GM here...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I'd even consider Canada if it weren't so cold there 6 months out of the year.


6 months? I mean, ya, 6 months. ?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Vancouver is pretty much the only place if weather is the consideration.


Yup, as long as you don't mind rain 180+ days a year ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Yup, as long as you don't mind rain 180+ days a year


That may be true, but we're not below 0 degrees C 180+ days a year! 

We have palm trees even!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> OK, I'm in my Downtown LA apartment now. Something big is going on outside, just not sure what. Multiple police and one or two military helicopters are buzzing overhead. Police car sirens have been going off constantly for the past hour. Rumor on Twitter is that they banned the airspace over DT so that media aren't able to cover it.
> 
> It's getting scary here.


It's been 3 hrs since I checked in, hope everything is alright there bro Mav.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That may be true, but we're not below 0 degrees C 180+ days a year!
> 
> We have palm trees even!


I'm so used to it in Toronto the cold doesn't really bother me anymore. No palm trees will survive here though...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Really nice, but the third row is NOT usable. Not sure if you've seen the new ones, but I wouldn't even ask a 10 year old to use it, LOL.
> 
> Plus the general lack of performance, etc.
> 
> In full disclosure, I'm a big V8 guy and I really ignore gas mileage. I think my 2004 GTO averages about 12 MPG right now with its built iron block. That's up from about 9 MPG after I changed the torque converter and gears, though! #Progress


Did you do the diff in that as well or just the box? Loads of gains to be had in those Monaros from changing the diff ratios ... yes Monaro ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a fan of all 3 but the GMC is the one to get. The Escalade has too much goofy interior trim crap that is more weird than nice. We were just shopping not long ago for full size GM SUVs. The Cadillac center info system, center console, dash is just silly.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Is an Escalade just a Lexused-up Suburban?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agreed. I think I see the nostrils of a pig....


Like a pig nose WRX:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> OK, I'm in my Downtown LA apartment now. Something big is going on outside, just not sure what. Multiple police and one or two military helicopters are buzzing overhead. Police car sirens have been going off constantly for the past hour. Rumor on Twitter is that they banned the airspace over DT so that media aren't able to cover it.
> 
> It's getting scary here.


As long as you are in your appartment, you must be safe, I doubt looters would risk entering buildings and stray away from the "safty" of the mob. Of course, it must be a very stressful situation for you and the family, I would advise that you prepare some stuff and be ready to leave and head to a quieter place as soon as there is a window of opportunity. Stay safe, and keep us posted


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here is one seriously attractive female.
> 
> View attachment 15180563


Emmylou Harris is no ugly duckling either.

Throw in Dolly during her heyday and you have an amazing trio...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Maybe this should be our next challenge - who can get the most 59's


An admirable pursuit, or non-pursuit in this case...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That's one reason I drive a Subaru Outback. An 88-note keyboard just tips and slides right in.


The Subaru Outback is a great car. The missus said that that should be our retirement car. Something with a bit more ground clearance, all wheel drive and a big wagon style boot space.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> And there is the problem with America right there. I cannot understand this type of thinking for something that may have been enacted in 1791. This is not relevant today. The solution to gun violence is not more guns.


Well said. However, maybe it is the believe that because everyone is armed to the teeth that we have a Mexican standoff and no one will be stupid enough to open fire first.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Besides the extreme wank, what is one thing you don't like about Rolex?
> 
> I'll tell you mine. The lack of AR coating. It's stupid.


Nah, I can live with that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Like a pig nose WRX:


Look at the M4 again....

When compared side by side, the WRX is nothing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This advert appeared on my Tapatalk after all that car talk....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This advert appeared on my Tapatalk after all that car talk....

View attachment 15181201


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> With everything going south over here, I'm sorta thinking about moving to Australia.


We'd take you with open arms...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well said. However, maybe it is the believe that because everyone is armed to the teeth that we have a Mexican standoff and no one will be stupid enough to open fire first.


Do I need to remind you what usually happens at a Mexican standoff?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> As long as you are in your appartment, you must be safe, I doubt looters would risk entering buildings and stray away from the "safty" of the mob. Of course, it must be a very stressful situation for you and the family, I would advise that you prepare some stuff and be ready to leave and head to a quieter place as soon as there is a window of opportunity. Stay safe, and keep us posted


Good advice.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Copying is a form of flattery. Gone are the days of Korean cars copying the west. I think it's the other way round now.
> 
> The latest Mercedes Benz tail lights looks like a Hyundai Elentra from the rear.


LOL the other day I saw a row of cars which had something like 2 Camrys, 2 corolla sedans, 2 Sonatas whcih were all white or silver. They all looked like the same car from the rear


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...
> 
> Well, of course you should since the watch has now become something else. The reference should say Frankenwatch.


And when someone gives you an opinion on it different to your own, call them out for being a jerk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I always see this as "never a red head" and feel a need to disagree


I certainly don't have a problem with redheads.

More please...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's awesome mate. Try driving one. Drives like a car, handles better than most Japanese cars and tackles off road trails easy. Plenty of power. Ford Ranger of course. Forget the Hilux


I wasn't knocking them just point it out that the big car thing doesn't only exist in teh US


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All. Caught. Up. Yay!


Congrats


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Yes.


Let the argument begin...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I told my son to buy a Highlander but he bought 4 Runner instead.


He woulnd't be a son otherwise if he didn't listen to you ;-)

Your son also has a Corvette right?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Comparatively speaking, the Kia Stinger is an attractive design.
> 
> Here it is in Orange, just for Gun...
> 
> View attachment 15180925


Thanks!

Orange belongs on cars only if they are ultra-exotic


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What you need to eat up those big mileage drives is a proper GT car. As a Man of Rolex, may I suggest a Bentley Continental?


It's that a Man of Brietling's car?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Kia Stinger front is supposed to be the nose of a tiger. I don't see the resemblance but maybe I might of you painted some black stripes on the orange body.


LOL I can't unsee this now


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I actually like the new generation of Hyundai cars. I think they've come a long way and the new Genesis is definitely a step up. I hope they get their act together because the Genesis is priced up there with BMWs and Mercedes. It still lacks the badge creed and some new old stock are going for a steep discount over here.


Genesis will be like Lexus here; I doubt it will have the same badge cred as BMW and Merc

But Hyundai hace come a LONG way from what they were in the 90s (and they've still got a lot more in the pipeline with sports cars)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> ....







SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Keep arguing


That helps, but I definitely need more clarification.

Please continue...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe this does not need any translation.
> 
> View attachment 15180967
> 
> ...


LOL before I saw the "Georges Kern" comment I was thinking "who's that short, bald, sex pest"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Besides the extreme wank, what is one thing you don't like about Rolex?
> 
> I'll tell you mine. The lack of AR coating. It's stupid.


Does the "limit supply to create exclusivity" and "kissing ADs a$$" thing count? They may make good watches but this is increasingly turning me off the brand


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> 6 months? I mean, ya, 6 months. 😬


LIke this?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Look at the M4 again....
> 
> When compared side by side, the WRX is nothing.


Nah I just wanted to post a pic of that WRX (which used to have the nickname pig nose on the WRX forums)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This advert appeared on my Tapatalk after all that car talk....
> 
> View attachment 15181201


LMAO - you going to buy one now? You should ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Does the "limit supply to create exclusivity" and "kissing ADs a$$" thing count? They may make good watches but this is increasingly turning me off the brand


Absolutely. One is enough. I'm not buying anymore. I'm not playing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> OK, I'm in my Downtown LA apartment now. Something big is going on outside, just not sure what. Multiple police and one or two military helicopters are buzzing overhead. Police car sirens have been going off constantly for the past hour. Rumor on Twitter is that they banned the airspace over DT so that media aren't able to cover it.
> 
> It's getting scary here.


Sound scary. Take cover in the basement and will send in a few old F4s to napalm the area


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Besides the extreme wank, what is one thing you don't like about Rolex?
> 
> I'll tell you mine. The lack of AR coating. It's stupid.


I've got three:

1. Size: most models at 40 mm look small
2. Cyclops: don't like it but I recognise that's it's a Rolex defining characteristic just like the HeV on the many Seamasters
3. AR: I prefer AR but it's not a deal killer


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That may be true, but we're not below 0 degrees C 180+ days a year!
> 
> We have palm trees even!


Palm trees in shopping malls don't count


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've got three:
> 
> 1. Size: most models at 40 mm look small
> 2. Cyclops: don't like it but I recognise that's it's a Rolex defining characteristic just like the HeV on the many Seamasters
> 3. AR: I prefer AR but it's not a deal killer


Should have mentioned being able to walk into an AD to try one on


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Still going strong. Any regrets BT?

https://www.watchtime.com/reviews/d...-ceramic/?mc_cid=6fc5afc9a7&mc_eid=c053af09d7


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And when someone gives you an opinion on it different to your own, call them out for being a jerk


Of course! My watch, my rules.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I wasn't knocking them just point it out that the big car thing doesn't only exist in teh US


No, honestly, I am asking you to go try one out. Might be the all in one car you will ever need.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's that a Man of Brietling's car?


I don't know. Do they still do the Breitling Bentley special editions? Haven't seen one for a while now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL before I saw the "Georges Kern" comment I was thinking "who's that short, bald, sex pest"


You can stroke her bum if you're the boss. He is doing a Weiner Weinstein


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO - you going to buy one now? You should ;-)


Nah, beyond what I am willing to pay for a car.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Absolutely. One is enough. I'm not buying anymore. I'm not playing.


What if you get a call for another one?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This advert appeared on my Tapatalk after all that car talk....
> 
> View attachment 15181201


You should definitely get one! In that color too.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What if you get a call for another one?


I'm selling it at a profit.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> That helps, but I definitely need more clarification.
> 
> Please continue...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I can keep doing this all day


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yet another fem-bot.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, honestly, I am asking you to go try one out. Might be the all in one car you will ever need.


Lol okay

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't know. Do they still do the Breitling Bentley special editions? Haven't seen one for a while now.


Probably for the best. Then again I don't like either brand so maybe not?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm selling it at a profit.


Smart. You can start your own watch buy/sell business and retire


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, beyond what I am willing to pay for a car.


Lop off a zero and we'll talk eh?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Probably for the best. Then again I don't like either brand so maybe not?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah, you're too young for a Bentley.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lop off a zero and we'll talk eh?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Nah. I did say previously that I don't like low slung cars.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah. I did say previously that I don't like low slung cars.


No wonder you didn't PM me about the Blue Beast...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Besides the extreme wank, what is one thing you don't like about Rolex?
> 
> I'll tell you mine. The lack of AR coating. It's stupid.


The lack of effort and lack of options. This past year was one of the worst. Without going into a bunch of specifics, they could do better. I really love that Rolex name on the dial. It means something. And I feel that's what you're paying for and the actual watch is secondary. Just my opinion.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Is an Escalade just a Lexused-up Suburban?


Yep. But with even less effort.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

This unfortunate story illustrates the dangers of the Great Ocean Road that we were discussing recently.

https://apple.news/AJc2QfchgT22M8dvVZa5WGw

It's not a forgiving road for mistakes...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> I already have my sports car for the weekend. I just need a 3-row SUV for the dogs + the kids we are aiming to adopt soon. It's that or a minivan so I'd rather have something relatively fun to drive.
> 
> I may even put a supercharger on it and really have some fun.


I can see the attraction.
We tried this a few years ago.
GOR 
+ 
500 hp v8 X5 
+ 
GOR 
+ 
3 children 
= 
vomit everywhere...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's awesome mate. Try driving one. *Drives like a car, *handles better than most Japanese cars and tackles off road trails easy. Plenty of power. Ford Ranger of course. Forget the Hilux


Seriously now Sir DiF?

No, just no.

They are built on old chassis technology, with suspension compromised by utilitarian requirements and their handling cannot be compared with any half decent modern "car" - Japanese or otherwise.

I drove a HSV SportCat, (A modified Colorado) around for a couple of days when mine was at the dealer and it was quite an achievement that they were able to make it harsh riding yet still able to understeer badly and lean uncomfortably into corners...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I actually like the new generation of Hyundai cars. I think they've come a long way and the new Genesis is definitely a step up. I hope they get their act together because the Genesis is priced up there with BMWs and Mercedes. It still lacks the badge creed and some new old stock are going for a steep discount over here.


The Koreans have really stepped up rapidly, and led the way over here with their 7 year warranty.

If you had asked me 10 years ago if I would consider owning one, I would have laughed.

Now, I reckon some of their models are a great value proposition and serious contenders, if not better than the competition.

A Stinger is a car I could happily live with...
(Not in orange though)

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I can see the attraction.
> We tried this a few years ago.
> GOR
> +
> ...


Nice visual, B5.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Kia Stinger front is supposed to be the nose of a tiger. I don't see the resemblance but maybe I might of you painted some black stripes on the orange body.


I'll leave the PS machinations to someone who knows what he is doing.
PF - How about some twin Ford style racing stripes?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's a lift back. Should be able to fit your tuba.


I suspect depth/height might be a problem...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep. But with even less effort.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> And there is the problem with America right there. I cannot understand this type of thinking for something that may have been enacted in 1791. This is not relevant today. The solution to gun violence is not more guns.


Please stop. I'm gonna try and keep this respectful. Let's just leave this issue at you don't understand. Your very small country has figured out a way to do without firearms. It works for you let's leave it at that. You keep trying to stir up a very house dividing issue that never ends well.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> quite an achievement that they were able to make it harsh riding yet still able to understeer badly and lean uncomfortably into corners...


That is one hell of an achievement

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Seriously now Sir DiF?
> 
> No, just no.
> 
> ...


Okay. You win.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The Koreans have really stepped up rapidly, and led the way over here with their 7 year warranty.
> 
> If you had asked me 10 years ago if I would consider owning one, I would have laughed.
> 
> ...


I would still not buy one.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> OK, I'm in my Downtown LA apartment now. Something big is going on outside, just not sure what. Multiple police and one or two military helicopters are buzzing overhead. Police car sirens have been going off constantly for the past hour. Rumor on Twitter is that they banned the airspace over DT so that media aren't able to cover it.
> 
> It's getting scary here.


Stay inside and stay safe MAV...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I suspect *depth/height* might be a problem...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Umm... depth? Height?

That's what she said!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Besides the extreme wank, what is one thing you don't like about Rolex?
> 
> I'll tell you mine. The lack of AR coating. It's stupid.


Cyclops.
Big date is the answer...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Please stop. I'm gonna try and keep this respectful. Let's just leave this issue at you don't understand. Your very small country has figured out a way to do without firearms. It works for you let's leave it at that. You keep trying to stir up a very house dividing issue that never ends well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


There are larger countries than yours that do it too but anyway enjoy your second amendment right.

And I've never tried to stir anything. It's literally the first time I have ever discussed the topic.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did you do the diff in that as well or just the box? Loads of gains to be had in those Monaros from changing the diff ratios ... yes Monaro ;-)


I think by "gears" he means diff ratio.
Different terminology.
And yes, massive difference to acceleration and driveability is available.
I think the standard Monaro had a 3.08, but the GTO got a 3.46.

I've heard a whole range of off the shelf options are available from 2.9 to 3.9 as a straight drop in swap.

One of the simplest and most effective mods that can be done to these cars...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I owned a Genesis 5.0 V8 429 hp for 4 years.

Great car, super comfortable, silent and a real sleeper that blew the socks of Mustang boy racers.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I can keep doing this all day


Is that a threat?
You don't scare me.
I can take it.
Continue...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yet another fem-bot.
> 
> View attachment 15181435


Looks like the unnaturally perfect look is in this year...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice visual, B5.


Lucky you can't smell it.
It took 3 professional cleans to get rid of the odour...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That is one hell of an achievement
> 
> Brother of OoO


But not a good one...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> There are larger countries than yours that do it too but anyway enjoy your second amendment right.
> 
> And I've never tried to stir anything. It's literally the first time I have ever discussed the topic.


Like I said. Let's leave it at you don't understand. And in turn, I also don't understand any other way. It truly is a house dividing issue that is probably better just accepting our countries are not the same and not judge.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Looks like the unnaturally perfect look is in this year...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Too much unnatural going on there. Makes you really wonder what is under those layers. What is she hiding? Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. You win.


There's no winners here.

With our roads being clogged with large SUV's and over sized utes, we all lose.

They clearly serve a purpose that resonates with a large number of people, so they have every right to exist.

With 3 kids and 2 dogs, an SUV was always going to be a necessity for us. We own a Mazda CX-9, and it's great for what it is, but not comparable to a car.

It wasn't that long ago that large 4wd's were limited to the country and work vehicles, then came the Range Rover, known as "Toorak Tractor" over here, and BMW X5, to show that they can be built luxuriously and with decent handling.

The rest of the market followed suit and there are some really good handling SUV's in the market now.

With increased market demand comes increased focus, and I expect the next generation of these trucks to show significant improvement...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Is an Escalade just a Lexused-up Suburban?


100% yes


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I would still not buy one.


They aren't at the top of my shopping list either, but I wouldn't talk someone out of one...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Since I've caught up at last, it's time to scare you all with a watch pic.

I'm keeping with the vintage digital vibe this week.
This time Citizen...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Besides the extreme wank, what is one thing you don't like about Rolex?
> 
> I'll tell you mine. The lack of AR coating. It's stupid.


Ok so here we are 
- popularity, because every joe and their dog want one (even if they don't care about watches) 
- the false narrative that they are the best thing since sliced bread...they are not . You walk in an AD ask for a Daytona a blro a sub, you ask for something and you are looked at as if you just were talking about the pinnacle of horology. Gimme a break the case have nothing special to them no beveling no special polishing which is why any Chinese wanker can make them even in 904 steel by the thousands ... yet we fight like morons for them
- lack of AR at least on the inside of the glass is a given
- needs smaller clasps just doesn't need to be 10ft long 
- needs more colors you know like Blue 
- not being able to order parts 
- not giving your parts back when you service the watch (they can keep the gaskets)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> They aren't at the top of my shopping list either, but I wouldn't talk someone out of one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I'm just wondering who is actually designing and engineering them for Kia. It's not the same people who were doing the job 15yrs ago. The stinger is so pretty and performs well also. Time will tell now. If they are still holding up 6yrs from now, I will have a little more faith in Kia. Can they make a performance car that doesn't fall apart?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not forgetting my placeholder tonight.
This thread can use more Columbian weather girls.
Good night gents...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> They aren't at the top of my shopping list either, but I wouldn't talk someone out of one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


In fact, I just suggested to someone to buy a Hyundai Tucson Active X for $28k driveaway. Leather seats and all the fruit included.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I think by "gears" he means diff ratio.
> Different terminology.
> And yes, massive difference to acceleration and driveability is available.
> I think the standard Monaro had a 3.08, but the GTO got a 3.46.
> ...


Ist that a common mod for most Commodores, change the diff ratios for much, much faster times?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm just wondering who is actually designing and engineering them for Kia. It's not the same people who were doing the job 15yrs ago. The stinger is so pretty and performs well also. Time will tell now. If they are still holding up 6yrs from now, I will have a little more faith in Kia. Can they make a performance car that doesn't fall apart?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Their R&D centre is in Germany and the ex- chief of BMW M sport now runs the Hyundai N division. N comes after M.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Not forgetting my placeholder tonight.
> This thread can use more Columbian weather girls.
> Good night gents...


Ooohhhh.... don't spread the legs like that.... one small stand up for a man, a giant stand up for Australia.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Since I've caught up at last, it's time to scare you all with a watch pic.
> 
> I'm keeping with the vintage digital vibe this week.
> This time Citizen...


At least it's not a Tudor

Also. I like vintage citizens. This one still works but the battery is dead (old pic)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Since I've caught up at last, it's time to scare you all with a watch pic.
> 
> I'm keeping with the vintage digital vibe this week.
> This time Citizen...


At least it's not a Tudor

Also. I like vintage citizens. This one still works but the battery is dead (old pic)
View attachment 15181783


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ok so here we are
> - popularity, because every joe and their dog want one (even if they don't care about watches)
> - the false narrative that they are the best thing since sliced bread...they are not . You walk in an AD ask for a Daytona a blro a sub, you ask for something and you are looked at as if you just were talking about the pinnacle of horology. Gimme a break the case have nothing special to them no beveling no special polishing which is why any Chinese wanker can make them even in 904 steel by the thousands ... yet we fight like morons for them
> - lack of AR at least on the inside of the glass is a given
> ...


Completely agree with this. And even though I completely agree, I will still eventually buy one. Even though they fit small on me or the Exp2 bezel is a total scratch magnet but that one fits great. I truly believe that most guys really into watches, have a Rolex void. Before I ever joined up here, I wanted a Rolex but didn't enjoy any of the models I tried on. Still have the void.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Their R&D centre is in Germany and the ex- chief of BMW M sport now runs the Hyundai N division. N comes after M.


Does this mean they WILL fall to pieces in 5yrs? 
That is interesting though. I didn't think Kia could do it alone. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sound scary. Take cover in the basement and will send in a few old F4s to napalm the area


...and some Agent Orange too, we don't want them hiding under trees


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Does this mean they WILL fall to pieces in 5yrs?
> That is interesting though. I didn't think Kia could do it alone. Lol


The good thing is that the Koreans realised that they needed external help to get their cars driving better. So they went overseas in search of talent. Some car makers just insists to do it their own way and go into oblivion, e.g. GM Holden. Good riddance.

Here's some info about the two men pivotal to a revival at Hyundai-Kia.

Peter Schreyer, ex- VW and designer of the Audi TT https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Schreyer
Albert Biermann, ex- M division, now responsible for the Stinger (and the tiger nose) :-d https://www.wardsauto.com/technology/formerly-bmw-biermann-wears-many-hats-hyundai


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Does this mean they WILL fall to pieces in 5yrs?
> That is interesting though. I didn't think Kia could do it alone. Lol


The good thing is that the Koreans realised that they needed external help to get their cars driving better. So they went overseas in search of talent. Some car makers just insists to do it their own way and go into oblivion, e.g. GM Holden. Good riddance.

Here's some info about the two men pivotal to a revival at Hyundai-Kia.

Peter Schreyer, ex- VW and designer of the Audi TT https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Schreyer
Albert Biermann, ex- M division, now responsible for the Stinger (and the tiger nose) :-d https://www.wardsauto.com/technology/formerly-bmw-biermann-wears-many-hats-hyundai


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The good thing is that the Koreans realised that they needed external help to get their cars driving better. So they went overseas in search of talent. Some car makers just insists to do it their own way and go into oblivion, e.g. GM Holden. Good riddance.
> 
> Here's some info about the two men pivotal to a revival at Hyundai-Kia.
> 
> ...


I still don't understand the Holden thing. The recent Holdens just seem fantastic. Commodore, statesman, Ute. All V8 RWD cars built pretty well. Just don't see the problem. Unless the cost of fuel out there is an issue. Dunno.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I owned a Genesis 5.0 V8 429 hp for 4 years.

Great car, super comfortable, silent and a real sleeper that blew the socks of Mustang boy racers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> And there is the problem with America right there. I cannot understand this type of thinking for something that may have been enacted in 1791. This is not relevant today. The solution to gun violence is not more guns.


The point I was making is if a mob breaks into Mav's apartment with the intent of beating him senseless, smashing his possessions with hammers and then robbing him, his only defense would be a firearm unless he is a martial arts expert with appropriate martial arts weapons to defend himself from evildoers.

That said, you are not living in America as angry mobs are now rampaging throughout every big city in this country, and with all due respect, you are in no position to know what "is the problem with America right there." In any case without violating forum rules regarding discussion of politics and religion, I would be unable to adequately address your erroneous statement and will say nothing else.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Lucky you can't smell it.
> It took 3 professional cleans to get rid of the odour...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

long time between DP's....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This advert appeared on my Tapatalk after all that car talk....
> 
> View attachment 15181201


Tapatalk Pro is dirt cheap with no advertisements, better access to downloading pictures and better support. Night and day experience.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He woulnd't be a son otherwise if he didn't listen to you ;-)
> 
> Your son also has a Corvette right?


Yep, 4 Runner and a Corvette.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Palm trees in shopping malls don't count


All right, I'll get a picture up soon.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about this blue? Aurora Blue is the name
> ]


Nice!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about this blue? Aurora Blue is the name
> ]


Nice!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> The Koreans have really stepped up rapidly, and led the way over here with their 7 year warranty.
> 
> If you had asked me 10 years ago if I would consider owning one, I would have laughed.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with Koreans whatsoever, as long as it's not their cars we're talking.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Enough gun talk.

This is the only gun show we should be discussing!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Besides the extreme wank, what is one thing you don't like about Rolex?
> 
> I'll tell you mine. The lack of AR coating. It's stupid.


The extreme wank bugs me the most. They're fine watches, and the company has a reputable image, but I feel like I'd have to defend my purchase. Where's the fun in that?

I thought they use AR coating on certain models -- it's been pointed out that the etched crown in the crystal is different depending on how it's coated. But choosing a balance between having no coating versus having a scratched coating (doesn't take long to find Omega forum members who've removed the coating because they're tired of scratches), I can do without.

I don't mind the lack of options on some model ranges as I think it shows that they have a focus. It makes sense to me that the DJ line is the most diverse as it's their best daily watch choice for the widest range of buyers; and it makes sense that the most toolish models, the Explorer line, have the most basic style. Leave the gussied-up all-gold fauxtina'd vintage diver reissues to Omega.

I also don't mind that the company gets involved in sponsoring arts and music. I kinda wonder if they do it to whitewash their brand image, but that could also be just my perceptions having been tainted by the likes of the Sackler family.

I could argue that the almost-exponential price increases are the biggest "WTF?" of the brand, but I've also seen people figure out that the increases are right in line with average/median/whatever income levels of the upper range of buyers in a way that the same percentage of the population can buy their watches today as forty years ago. So on one hand, the prices are reasonably justified; on the other hand, the reasons for the justification get into some real sketchy socioeconomic topics.

Despite ALL THAT, Rolex remains on my to-buy list because of this: if I try to think of watch brands with offerings that are more timeless than trendy, who maintains a wide network of service centers both in-house and independent, who has a solid reputation for off-the-shelf performance and quality control, and who's likely to survive the next luxury market crisis, the list gets _very_ short. Rolex has laid a foundation for themselves that many other brands don't even seem to care about.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I still don't understand the Holden thing. The recent Holdens just seem fantastic. Commodore, statesman, Ute. All V8 RWD cars built pretty well. Just don't see the problem. Unless the cost of fuel out there is an issue. Dunno.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's not that the cars were bad so much as Australians moved into smaller cars and holden and fords best sellers were large sedans that the market just didn't want anymore. At the time they announced hey were pulling out the Corolla was the top selling car.

Sales dwindled and the cost of labour in Australia is huge so building cars here just wasn't profitable.

After calling it a day on local manufacturing they turned to imports and where Holden was screwed is that they just didn't have the established depth to continue. This was a brand where, at its peak, had the volume of its sales from one model - the Commodore. Instead of trying to focus on what the market wanted they gave it another commodore which was a rebadged Opel. No one wanted it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here you go Al some more insight and worded better than my lazy ass wanted to word it
https://www.caradvice.com.au/827278/where-did-it-all-go-wrong-for-holden/


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Interesting series on Omega. In the Seamaster program (link below) he discusses the development of a He tight case in the late 1960s by installing the crystal from the back of the case (4:43), as well as use of 904L steel (10:29) c. 1968 on the PloProf that was commercially available 1971-72.

https://monochrome-watches.com/vide...es-part-1-the-history-of-the-omega-seamaster/


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Is that a threat?
> You don't scare me.
> I can take it.
> Continue...
> ...


Heh!

Yeah, Bruh Dick, is that all ya got?! BRING IT!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I have no problem with Koreans whatsoever, as long as it's not their cars we're talking.


Do have naked women just suddenly appear on your doorstep


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I have no problem with Koreans whatsoever, as long as it's not their cars we're talking.


Land a photoshoot with Hong Jin Young and you'll have hit the big time.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Heh!
> 
> Yeah, Bruh Dick, is that all ya got?! BRING IT!





rjohnson56 said:


> Do have naked women just suddenly appear on your doorstep


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's not that the cars were bad so much as Australians moved into smaller cars and holden and fords best sellers were large sedans that the market just didn't want anymore. At the time they announced hey were pulling out the Corolla was the top selling car.
> 
> Sales dwindled and the cost of labour in Australia is huge so building cars here just wasn't profitable.
> 
> After calling it a day on local manufacturing they turned to imports and where Holden was screwed is that they just didn't have the established depth to continue. This was a brand where, at its peak, had the volume of its sales from one model - the Commodore. Instead of trying to focus on what the market wanted they gave it another commodore which was a rebadged Opel. No one wanted it.


It blows my mind how GM has proven itself incapable of building small cars on their own. They've had almost fifty friggin' years to try, and they _never_ got the formula quite right.

I remember the Chevette as GM's way of trolling the compact car segment. "We don't think these cars are worth anything, so we're going to make a two-door hatchback and wipe out half of the interior space with a clunky _rear-wheel drive_ drivetrain out of our parts bin." I can't think of a single GM compact car that wasn't sourced from a Japanese or Korean automaker and rebadged. Buick today sells a compact five-door whatsit called the Encore -- it's a Daewoo. Oh okay, yeah, now I remember Saturn, which is now an encyclopedia entry for "How To Fawk Up A Decent Idea."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


>


Wow!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good morning SoOoO brothers!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Good morning SoOoO brothers!


Morning Maverick! So, what's the scene out your window?

Oh, and is that your wife?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Good morning SoOoO brothers!


So how did the evening go? Dallas too is under curfew. So much now for social distancing.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

REALLY NERDY PORSCHE COMMENT ALERT

So I'm on an internal firm call. Always love to play around with the Porsche configure function and check out new specs. I guess I _*really*_ have not paid attention to their engines since the 997, but was surprised to see the 991 and 992 Carreras moved away from the 3.6L naturally aspirated flat six to a 3.0L twin turbo flat six.

Anyone with a newer 991 or 992 Carrera love this 3.0L more than the 3.6L?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Looks like the unnaturally perfect look is in this year...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Photoshop is their best friend.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Too much unnatural going on there. Makes you really wonder what is under those layers. What is she hiding? Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Do you really wanna know??


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Morning update - Everything is fine, apparently there was mass arrests last night in DTLA for anyone breaking curfew. It seems like they went after the protesters first, which were peaceful from what I saw online, then anyone and everyone that were outside. According to one friend, living in a different building, she witnessed the cops arrest a guy walking his dog. I guess it was a show of force. Good thing is that there wasn't any further looting.



Panerol Forte said:


> As long as you are in your appartment, you must be safe, I doubt looters would risk entering buildings and stray away from the "safty" of the mob. Of course, it must be a very stressful situation for you and the family, I would advise that you prepare some stuff and be ready to leave and head to a quieter place as soon as there is a window of opportunity. Stay safe, and keep us posted


Absolutely. Our apartment is pretty secure. Location-wise, we're in an area called South Park, with major cultural centers nearby, like the Staples Center and LA Live so the police would definitely protect this area. I live up on a pretty high floor, it's gated and we have good security patrols. And I do have a go-bag ready for earthquakes.

Our apartment is actually safer than our house. Our house is accessible through public streets, not in a gated community. We were quite unnerved over the weekend with the looting happening about a mile or two away. To quickly explain, last year we brought a house close to the beach, which was always been a dream. Our intention was to remodel, move in and sell our apartment. We accomplished one and two, but COVID hit and selling our apartment is on pause now. It sucks since we were hoping to sell it, replenish our savings. Financially, we're fine but savings is a lot less than what I would like right now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Morning update - Everything is fine, apparently there was mass arrests last night in DTLA for anyone breaking curfew. It seems like they went after the protesters first, which were peaceful from what I saw online, then anyone and everyone that were outside. According to one friend, living in a different building, she witnessed the cops arrest a guy walking his dog. I guess it was a show of force. Good thing is that there wasn't any further looting.
> 
> Absolutely. Our apartment is pretty secure. Location-wise, we're in an area called South Park, with major cultural centers nearby, like the Staples Center and LA Live so the police would definitely protect this area. I live up on a pretty high floor, it's gated and we have good security patrols. And I do have a go-bag ready for earthquakes.
> 
> Our apartment is actually safer than our house. Our house is accessible through public streets, not in a gated community. We were quite unnerved over the weekend with the looting happening about a mile or two away. To quickly explain, last year we brought a house close to the beach, which was always been a dream. Our intention was to remodel, move in and sell our apartment. We accomplished one and two, but COVID hit and selling our apartment is on pause now. It sucks since we were hoping to sell it, replenish our savings. Financially, we're fine but savings is a lot less than what I would like right now.


Good thing is you and your family are safe, the rest will fall into place.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Good morning SoOoO brothers!


I'm betting this was the first and last time she's been inside a kitchen.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> REALLY NERDY PORSCHE COMMENT ALERT
> 
> So I'm on an internal firm call. Always love to play around with the Porsche configure function and check out new specs. I guess I _*really*_ have not paid attention to their engines since the 997, but was surprised to see the 991 and 992 Carreras moved away from the 3.6L naturally aspirated flat six to a 3.0L twin turbo flat six.
> 
> Anyone with a newer 991 or 992 Carrera love this 3.0L more than the 3.6L?


No. The sound of the 3.6 was to die for. Even Mrs. BSF liked it. The 3.0 is a fine engine; plenty of power and nice responsiveness but lacks the soul of the 3.6.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Morning update - Everything is fine, apparently there was mass arrests last night in DTLA for anyone breaking curfew. It seems like they went after the protesters first, which were peaceful from what I saw online, then anyone and everyone that were outside. According to one friend, living in a different building, she witnessed the cops arrest a guy walking his dog. I guess it was a show of force. Good thing is that there wasn't any further looting.
> 
> Absolutely. Our apartment is pretty secure. Location-wise, we're in an area called South Park, with major cultural centers nearby, like the Staples Center and LA Live so the police would definitely protect this area. I live up on a pretty high floor, it's gated and we have good security patrols. And I do have a go-bag ready for earthquakes.
> 
> Our apartment is actually safer than our house. Our house is accessible through public streets, not in a gated community. We were quite unnerved over the weekend with the looting happening about a mile or two away. To quickly explain, last year we brought a house close to the beach, which was always been a dream. Our intention was to remodel, move in and sell our apartment. We accomplished one and two, but COVID hit and selling our apartment is on pause now. It sucks since we were hoping to sell it, replenish our savings. Financially, we're fine but savings is a lot less than what I would like right now.


Can't like the last part but glad you guys are safe. That's the important thing.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Morning Maverick! So, what's the scene out your window?
> 
> Oh, and is that your wife?


Sun is shining and it's peaceful right now.

No, she's my wife in my dreams (TMI). I did marry several levels above me though. Introducing Mrs Mav...










Probably not the best photo since she's trying too hard to smile here but funny. HAHA

PS - To keep it watch relevant, she's wearing her Speedy here.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No. The sound of the 3.6 was to die for. Even Mrs. BSF liked it. The 3.0 is a fine engine; plenty of power and nice responsiveness but lacks the soul of the 3.6.


That's what I figured. I drove a 997 Carrera Turbo on the Blue Ridge Parkway in NC once. Absolutely loved the sound.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

A new (1 month old, first time to be worn in public) Omega...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It blows my mind how GM has proven itself incapable of building small cars on their own. They've had almost fifty friggin' years to try, and they _never_ got the formula quite right.
> 
> I remember the Chevette as GM's way of trolling the compact car segment. "We don't think these cars are worth anything, so we're going to make a two-door hatchback and wipe out half of the interior space with a clunky _rear-wheel drive_ drivetrain out of our parts bin." I can't think of a single GM compact car that wasn't sourced from a Japanese or Korean automaker and rebadged. Buick today sells a compact five-door whatsit called the Encore -- it's a Daewoo. Oh okay, yeah, now I remember Saturn, which is now an encyclopedia entry for "How To Fawk Up A Decent Idea."


Can't disagree with you there. Historical small car failure. Even midrange failure. GM can't beat the imports in those segments. GM is top notch in full size trucks and SUVs. The Camaro and corvette are also great contenders. That is about it. Ford on the other hand has been fairly solid in most categories. Never a clear winner but solid. And chrysler just sucks. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Do you really wanna know??


Yup. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Sun is shining and it's peaceful right now.
> 
> No, she's my wife in my dreams (TMI). I did marry several levels above me though. Introducing Mrs Mav...
> 
> ...


She's lovely. No wonder you have to be buff and jacked to keep up with her!

And no, the other one should not be the wife of your dreams. You did well bro!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Sun is shining and it's peaceful right now.
> 
> No, she's my wife in my dreams (TMI). I did marry several levels above me though. Introducing Mrs Mav...
> 
> ...


And with a nice ring too


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> And with a nice ring too


That's a ring?? I thought it was a doorknob.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Def not robotic.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> And with a nice ring too


That was passed down to her from her grandmother. Definitely not something I could afford!



BarracksSi said:


> That's a ring?? I thought it was a doorknob.


HAHAHA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> A new (1 month old, first time to be worn in public) Omega...
> 
> View attachment 15182573


I quite like this! The lugs I find are similar to the Seamaster 300 in that they might be a bit long for me. Do you find that?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting series on Omega. In the Seamaster program (link below) he discusses the development of a He tight case in the late 1960s by installing the crystal from the back of the case (4:43), as well as use of 904L steel (10:29) c. 1968 on the PloProf that was commercially available 1971-72.
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/vide...es-part-1-the-history-of-the-omega-seamaster/


Yes, I have watched the video, and now I know the source of this false information: the Omega museum curator himself! well, he is wrong, and I have the indeniable proof that the PloProf was NOT made of 904L, and that Rolex WAS the first one to use 904L


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hague Convention child abduction case coming my way. Mother took kid to Australia!!!!!!! Might need the help of the Down Under Bros. Let's put together a strike team. Bro Galaga will take the lead on this. One directive only - don't harm the child or the mother. All others are fair game. You have your orders.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Morning update - Everything is fine, apparently there was mass arrests last night in DTLA for anyone breaking curfew. It seems like they went after the protesters first, which were peaceful from what I saw online, then anyone and everyone that were outside. According to one friend, living in a different building, she witnessed the cops arrest a guy walking his dog. I guess it was a show of force. Good thing is that there wasn't any further looting.
> 
> Absolutely. Our apartment is pretty secure. Location-wise, we're in an area called South Park, with major cultural centers nearby, like the Staples Center and LA Live so the police would definitely protect this area. I live up on a pretty high floor, it's gated and we have good security patrols. And I do have a go-bag ready for earthquakes.
> 
> Our apartment is actually safer than our house. Our house is accessible through public streets, not in a gated community. We were quite unnerved over the weekend with the looting happening about a mile or two away. To quickly explain, last year we brought a house close to the beach, which was always been a dream. Our intention was to remodel, move in and sell our apartment. We accomplished one and two, but COVID hit and selling our apartment is on pause now. It sucks since we were hoping to sell it, replenish our savings. Financially, we're fine but savings is a lot less than what I would like right now.


Good to know you are safe. Now, about that beach house, let me take a wild guess: Hermosa?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> A new (1 month old, first time to be worn in public) Omega...
> 
> View attachment 15182573


Bro Gun....

Customer in aisle 1......


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good to know you are safe. Now, about that beach house, let me take a wild guess: Hermosa?


It's in the Santa Monica/Malibu area. We looked at Hermosa and Manhattan Beach too, but wanted to stay in LA.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Hague Convention child abduction case coming my way. Mother took kid to Australia!!!!!!! Might need the help of the Down Under Bros. Let's put together a strike team. Bro Galaga will take the lead on this. One directive only - don't harm the child or the mother. All others are fair game. You have your orders.


That should pay for a Platona... ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Need to dip back into this just a bit:

Just had a briefing today and one topic was police bodycams during protests. The word is that body cams _need_ to be off because the idea of law enforcement recording protestors exercising their First Amendment rights was ruled by the Supreme Court as unconstitutional. The reasoning is that it's an affront to the right to peaceably assemble without worrying about government surveillance.

Here in DC, it's a law that says the police cannot use cameras to identify, intimidate, and prosecute protestors, but can be used to record lawless and violent acts.

Obviously what makes this messy is when lawless acts like looting happen in close proximity to otherwise peaceful protestors. The police's cameras are off in respect of the protesting group, and might not even be worn at the time, then the destructive actions happen and need to be stopped. (this is likely why their cameras weren't on when they shot restaurant owner David McAtee)

I'm writing this so you guys know that I'm reminding myself to keep digging into finding reasons why things happen, and that there are written policies and legislation that have to be matched with real actions before deciding whether they were wrongfully executed (and if they were correctly executed, but still seem out of bounds, then is the policy correct?).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> That should pay for a Platona... ;-)


No it won't! What will pay for the Platona is Bro Galaga and Co's incidental looting and pillaging of small towns along the way, mercenary style. Kid and mom in Queensland, FYI.

Not that I would condone such behaviour.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I remember well when that USS Forrestal disaster occurred. I had just received my wings as a US Naval flight surgeon a month earlier. I always wanted to sit and in the back seat of a F-4 Phantom II but never got the chance. Did have the opportunity though to get my commercial pilots license and instrument rating. Last time I flew was years and years ago when I looked at a *Beechcraft Bonanza* that cost more than my house but gave it a hard pass. Fun while it lasted.


Was the Bonanza you were looking at the V-35 variety? Those planes had a bad reputation and an even worse nickname.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So quick story on how Mrs Mav and I met.

My best friend, a girl whose boyfriend at the time, was going to physical therapy. My future wife worked there and met my friend. As she aways does, my friend set me up on a blind date. I was doubtful at first because my friend had set me up before and never worked out. My first reaction was, "OK, tell me the truth, what's wrong with this girl?" HAHA

Blind date goes well and fast forward to a couple of dates later, she was telling me how she spent one summer in this summer camp in the mid-90's when she was a teenager, had a really bad experience with bullying, and got hit in the face with a dodgeball. Hmmm, I asked her what's the name of the camp? Tamiami Camp. An oh f-ing ..... moment! In the mid-90's, I worked in the summer as a camp counselor at that exact camp. Now, I didn't know or interact with her, since I was managing a different group of kids. But I remembered an incident where this girl who nailed in the head with a dodgeball by a bully. I ran over to help this girl, took her over to the office and stopped her bloody nose. We later expelled the bully from the camp, which I pushed for since this were several other prior incidents.

From her side, she remembered a "funny, nerdy looking asian guy" (her exact words and errr that's yours truly) helping her up, stopping her bloody nose. 

I never saw her again, I guess she quit the camp afterwards. That is until 10 years later when we met again. It was true fate.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> So quick story on how Mrs Mav and I met.
> 
> My best friend, a girl whose boyfriend at the time, was going to physical therapy. My future wife worked there and met my friend. As she aways does, my friend set me up on a blind date. I was doubtful at first because my friend had set me up before and never worked out. My first reaction was, "OK, tell me the truth, what's wrong with this girl?" HAHA
> 
> ...


Wow! Talk about meant to be! 
The "nerdy looking Asian guy" part is a nice touch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to call it a night. And in the spirit of putting the thread back on track...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Was the Bonanza you were looking at the V-35 variety? Those planes had a bad reputation and an even worse nickname.


The "doc killer" glad 59 didn't get one


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> It's in the Santa Monica/Malibu area. We looked at Hermosa and Manhattan Beach too, but wanted to stay in LA.


Years and years ago we lived in a rental house in Malibu, at the junction of Pacific Palisades, for one year. Our house was a couple of blocks up the hill from Pacific Hwy 1, and we could see the sailboats as well as Santa Catalina Island from our living room bay window. During the week I commuted to 3rd and Alvarado by taking Hwy 1 and Santa Monica Freeway before I could see the air I breathed called smog. That was a pretty good year. I still have an active medical license for California but have no plans to return.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> So quick story on how Mrs Mav and I met.
> 
> My best friend, a girl whose boyfriend at the time, was going to physical therapy. My future wife worked there and met my friend. As she aways does, my friend set me up on a blind date. I was doubtful at first because my friend had set me up before and never worked out. My first reaction was, "OK, tell me the truth, what's wrong with this girl?" HAHA
> 
> ...


Love that story! Us nerdy looking asian guys have game you know!

And you were her hero too!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Was the Bonanza you were looking at the V-35 variety? Those planes had a bad reputation and an even worse nickname.


Yes it was, as I recall, and definitely had the V tail with the yaw that I disliked. I remember at the time I was warned that a doctor flying a Bonanza was a death sentence waiting to happen. It was a fast airplane with a decent payload but unforgiving.

However the plane I actually came much closer to buying was a Piper Cherokee 180 that had fixed gear, was much slower but seemed much safer than a Bonanza. I ended up though not buying anything.

While I was in the Navy I logged close to 500 hours in a T-34B that had a far greater safety factor than the Bonanza and was a pleasure to fly. I recall taking my wife for a hop in the rear seat of the T-34 over the Gulf of Mexico adjacent to Pensacola while she was seven months pregnant. I was doing steep turns so she could get a good look. When I looked at her through the rear view mirror, she was signaling me with her middle finger and motioning for me to return to the airport. We were 27 y/o at the time, and I was young and stupid! But those were the days ...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

This is the only kind of house I want near a beach


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

5959HH said:


> While I was in the Navy I logged close to 500 hours in a T-34B that had a far greater safety factor than the Bonanza and was a pleasure to fly. I recall taking my wife for a hop in the rear seat of the T-34 over the Gulf of Mexico adjacent to Pensacola while she was seven months pregnant. I was doing steep turns so she could get a good look. When I looked at her through the rear view mirror, she was signaling me with her middle finger and motioning for me to return to the airport. We were 27 y/o at the time, and I was young and stupid! But those were the days ...


Ah, the universal sign for 'knock it off'...I've used it many times, but strictly in professional settings.

The V-35 was finicky when it came to weight and balance. If you exceeded its max and/or ran your CG too far aft you were most likely going to pay for it in poor low speed handling. The conventional elevator/vertical stab Bonanza's were a little more forgiving.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> It's in the Santa Monica/Malibu area. We looked at Hermosa and Manhattan Beach too, but wanted to stay in LA.


Best friend in HS has his lawyers office one street off of Manhattan Beach and his house one street behind his office. We liked surfing when we were teenagers but he's made being a beach bum a full time activity. Working until lunch and then surfing or playing volleyball during the rest of the day.

I try not to think of his life style during the long cold winters, but instead enjoying thinking of him being chased by a Great White like Jaws 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> With everything going south over here, I'm sorta thinking about moving to Australia.


You could just move to Jackson.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'd even consider Canada if it weren't so cold there 6 months out of the year.


WY... Medicare works there also.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Peaceful daylight until violent nightfall. Intolerable behavior everywhere is being tolerated. Big cities are in big time trouble, especially NYC.


Friend of mine sent me an article about COVID19 starting the move to smaller cities movement I had predicted to him. Suspect that will accelerate.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> She's lovely. No wonder you have to be buff and jacked to keep up with her!
> 
> And no, the other one should not be the wife of your dreams. You did well bro!


Thanks bro! For sure, we sometimes joke with each about our "dream" celeb wife or husband. Hers is Johnny Deep. My retort is always he's a psycho and will probably hit you. HAHA

I did meet the model at a Starbucks once, when she got in line behind us. She mentioned hey nice watch, I have one too. I was wearing my white Daytona, she had the black one. My wife rolled her eyes and said he's a creeper, he wants to marry you. Uh what?!

So that's us in a nutshell, always having fun at each other's expense.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Years and years ago we lived in a rental house in Malibu, at the junction of Pacific Palisades, for one year. Our house was a couple of blocks up the hill from Pacific Hwy 1, and we could see the sailboats as well as Santa Catalina Island from our living room bay window. During the week I commuted to 3rd and Alvarado by taking Hwy 1 and Santa Monica Freeway before I could see the air I breathed called smog. That was a pretty good year. I still have an active medical license for California but have no plans to return.


Yeah, I'm a sucker for the views and can't beat it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still going strong. Any regrets BT?
> 
> https://www.watchtime.com/reviews/d...-ceramic/?mc_cid=6fc5afc9a7&mc_eid=c053af09d7


No not really. It's a great watch but 2 things niggled me. 
42mm and the bracelet. 
Now that I committed to Mrs BT to stop (flipping that is), I have some peace.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Since I've caught up at last, it's time to scare you all with a watch pic.
> 
> I'm keeping with the vintage digital vibe this week.
> This time Citizen...


That has a nice look to it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> So quick story on how Mrs Mav and I met.
> 
> My best friend, a girl whose boyfriend at the time, was going to physical therapy. My future wife worked there and met my friend. As she aways does, my friend set me up on a blind date. I was doubtful at first because my friend had set me up before and never worked out. My first reaction was, "OK, tell me the truth, what's wrong with this girl?" HAHA
> 
> ...


Cool story

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Tapatalk Pro is dirt cheap with no advertisements, better access to downloading pictures and better support. Night and day experience.


And I am dirt cheap by not wanting to pay a cent for the pro version


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> No not really. It's a great watch but 2 things niggled me.
> 42mm and the bracelet.
> Now that I committed to Mrs BT to stop (flipping that is), I have some peace.


I don't think I could get into the flipping thing. Even the couple quarts watches I still have are not going anywhere. The couple watches I don't care for are just gonna get modded and hopefully enjoyed again. Even the Dievas homage will get a dial replacement a few times before I ever decide to part with it. A Panerai and possibly a Rolex will probably be my only pricey watches. I enjoy playing with affordables a lot.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You could just move to Jackson.


Jackson Hole is a fantastic destination although I ain't moving but just lamenting the social unrest. Big city life definitely has its shortcomings.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And I am dirt cheap by not wanting to pay a cent for the pro version


I would be more willing to contribute to a true WUS app before I give to crapatalk.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And I am dirt cheap by not wanting to pay a cent for the pro version


Nope


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Sun is shining and it's peaceful right now.
> 
> No, she's my wife in my dreams (TMI). I did marry several levels above me though. Introducing Mrs Mav...
> 
> ...


Very nice. Mrs BT would kill me if I posted a pic.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't think I could get into the flipping thing. Even the couple quarts watches I still have are not going anywhere. The couple watches I don't care for are just gonna get modded and hopefully enjoyed again. Even the Dievas homage will get a dial replacement a few times before I ever decide to part with it. A Panerai and possibly a Rolex will probably be my only pricey watches. I enjoy playing with affordables a lot.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We'd all be better off only buying affordables in very limited numbers. I've accumulated way too much stuff over the years.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Thanks bro! For sure, we sometimes joke with each about our "dream" celeb wife or husband. Hers is Johnny Deep. My retort is always he's a psycho and will probably hit you. HAHA


Johnny Deep? What kind of movies are we talking about here?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

collector210 said:


> If only he had put his genius and into good use.


You would know, scam-boy.

Banned again


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Johnny Deep? What kind of movies are we talking about here?


Oh snap! Autocorrect got me!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> You would know, scam-boy.
> 
> Banned again


Dang!!! You just can't trust anybody. Shame.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Oh snap! Autocorrect got me!


Financially speaking she's better off with you!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Very nice. Mrs BT would kill me if I posted a pic.


I always wondered if people got the permission of their missus to post photos of them. Mrs DiF said she'll skin me alive if I posted a pic of her


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Dang!!! You just can't trust anybody. Shame.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not especially from dubious online people


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> You would know, scam-boy.
> 
> Banned again


Bam! Another one bites the dust 

Thanks @CMSgt Bo for keeping watch over WUS and keeping us safe from scammers.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bam! Another one bites the dust
> 
> Thanks @CMSgt Bo for keeping watch over WUS and keeping us safe from scammers.


We detected and banned 151 of these guys in May alone...double our previous record. I guess the've been locked down in Nigeria too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We detected and banned 151 of these guys in May alone...double our previous record. I guess the've been locked down in Nigeria too.


Nice work Sarge!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Big city life definitely has its shortcomings.


Leaving the park early with kiddo on Monday and Tuesday evening comes to mind.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We detected and banned 151 of these guys in May alone...double our previous record. I guess the've been locked down in Nigeria too.


Wow! That's a lot of policing work on the Forums for the mod team.

LOL, I think every traditional scamming centre is out in force. Not just on WUS but phone scams, IT support scams, even international trade. For me, this lock down has seen an increase in suspicious contacts from dubious sources asking to engage in cross border equipment sales etc.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We detected and banned 151 of these guys in May alone...double our previous record. I guess the've been locked down in Nigeria too.


That is awesome.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm just wondering who is actually designing and engineering them for Kia. It's not the same people who were doing the job 15yrs ago. The stinger is so pretty and performs well also. Time will tell now. If they are still holding up 6yrs from now, I will have a little more faith in Kia. Can they make a performance car that doesn't fall apart?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I don't know names but I believe they poached some senior people from BMW...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ist that a common mod for most Commodores, change the diff ratios for much, much faster times?


Yes it is.

Parts bin performance.

Not only the aftermarket either, as the local Holden and Ford factories have been doing this for years to give their "performance" models an acceleration boost.

The first Falcon XR6 pretty much got most of it's performance boost over the standard Falcon this way...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Their R&D centre is in Germany and the ex- chief of BMW M sport now runs the Hyundai N division. N comes after M.


#neveraredhead...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> *I don't think I could get into the flipping thing*. Even the couple quarts watches I still have are not going anywhere. The couple watches I don't care for are just gonna get modded and hopefully enjoyed again. Even the Dievas homage will get a dial replacement a few times before I ever decide to part with it. A Panerai and possibly a Rolex will probably be my only pricey watches. I enjoy playing with affordables a lot.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I really enjoy the flipping thing.

It gives me an opportunity to own and try a lot of different watches and to fine tune my tastes.

It has also turned out to be quite an inexpensive hobby.

I seldom make money when selling a watch but on the other hand I do not generally lose a lot.

I have sold about 30 watches over the last 30 months with an average loss of $99.61 per watch (OCD...), i.e total loss of $3K or $1,200 per year.

That is the least expensive hobby I have ever had.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> At least it's not a Tudor
> 
> Also. I like vintage citizens. This one still works but the battery is dead (old pic)
> View attachment 15181783


Nice. Have you had it from new?
They were relatively pricey at the time they were new.
Looks like a slightly later model than mine - 9842 from approximately 1978/79?
In good working condition these old ones are getting harder and harder to find.
Years of careless battery replacements and water exposure has taken it's toll...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> At least it's not a Tudor
> 
> Also. I like vintage citizens. This one still works but the battery is dead (old pic)
> View attachment 15181783


You get a double like for the Citizen DP...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The good thing is that the Koreans realised that they needed external help to get their cars driving better. So they went overseas in search of talent. Some car makers just insists to do it their own way and go into oblivion, e.g. GM Holden. Good riddance.
> 
> Here's some info about the two men pivotal to a revival at Hyundai-Kia.
> 
> ...


Thanks DiF,

#OoOUniversity

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Love that story! Us nerdy looking asian guys have game you know!


Sez you!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> So quick story on how Mrs Mav and I met.
> 
> My best friend, a girl whose boyfriend at the time, was going to physical therapy. My future wife worked there and met my friend. As she aways does, my friend set me up on a blind date. I was doubtful at first because my friend had set me up before and never worked out. My first reaction was, "OK, tell me the truth, what's wrong with this girl?" HAHA
> 
> ...


Great story! What do they call that? Destiny?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't know names but I believe they poached some senior people from BMW...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


You will see the answer when you are all caught up. ;-)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We detected and banned 151 of these guys in May alone...double our previous record. I guess the've been locked down in Nigeria too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> I really enjoy the flipping thing.
> 
> It gives me an opportunity to own and try a lot of different watches and to fine tune my tastes.
> 
> ...


That was less than the money I spent on modding a car I don't own anymore.

insert gif of flushing money down a toilet


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I still don't understand the Holden thing. The recent Holdens just *seem *fantastic. Commodore, statesman, Ute. All V8 RWD cars built pretty well. Just don't see the problem. Unless the cost of fuel out there is an issue. Dunno.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This.

Old platform originally designed in the 2k's, poor build quality backed up by poor factory support, and a dealer network that lost interest years ago.

The V8's, although popular, were not the mainstream models here, they were the Halo cars, the volume was all in the 6's sold to fleets, which were mostly rough, under-developed, under-powered and thirsty compared to the more modern engine designs of the competition.

Fuel is costly here, (Currently around $1.10 p/l, but reached $1.80 earlier this year), but once they lost protected status, the local cost of manufacture was always going to make them over-priced for what they were.

Even over there, is a Chevy SS at around $50k USD when new considered good value?

I know they didn't sell many...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Haha.

It was a bit like that.

Mrs B5 refused to drive it until it was properly cleaned. (And she was the one driving on the GOR by the way...)

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great story! What do they call that? Destiny?
> 
> View attachment 15183389


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> This.
> 
> Old platform originally designed in the 2k's, poor build quality backed up by poor factory support, and a dealer network that lost interest years ago.
> 
> ...


If they did, the Holden factory would still be making cars. No, they didn't make enough to pay the wages for a week.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about this blue? Aurora Blue is the name
> 
> View attachment 15182011


That car could be in baby poo brown and still be awesome.
You don't have to see the exterior colour from the driver's seat...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It blows my mind how GM has proven itself incapable of building small cars on their own. They've had almost fifty friggin' years to try, and they _never_ got the formula quite right.
> 
> I remember the Chevette as GM's way of trolling the compact car segment. "We don't think these cars are worth anything, so we're going to make a two-door hatchback and wipe out half of the interior space with a clunky _rear-wheel drive_ drivetrain out of our parts bin." I can't think of a single GM compact car that wasn't sourced from a Japanese or Korean automaker and rebadged. Buick today sells a compact five-door whatsit called the Encore -- it's a Daewoo. Oh okay, yeah, now I remember Saturn, which is now an encyclopedia entry for "How To Fawk Up A Decent Idea."


The Astra was built by Vaxhaul / Opel. Last one I drove was the model from about 10 years ago. It wasn't a bad car.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No. The sound of the 3.6 was to die for. Even Mrs. BSF liked it. The 3.0 is a fine engine; plenty of power and nice responsiveness but lacks the soul of the 3.6.


That's pretty much what I was expecting to be the case

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> REALLY NERDY PORSCHE COMMENT ALERT
> 
> So I'm on an internal firm call. Always love to play around with the Porsche configure function and check out new specs. I guess I _*really*_ have not paid attention to their engines since the 997, but was surprised to see the 991 and 992 Carreras moved away from the 3.6L naturally aspirated flat six to a 3.0L twin turbo flat six.
> 
> Anyone with a newer 991 or 992 Carrera love this 3.0L more than the 3.6L?


Also that's not needy. I was expecting some thing like what's the stock psi pressure of the turbo and how much more can it safely handle.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Can't disagree with you there. Historical small car failure. Even midrange failure. GM can't beat the imports in those segments. GM is top notch in full size trucks and SUVs. The Camaro and corvette are also great contenders. That is about it. Ford on the other hand has been fairly solid in most categories. Never a clear winner but solid. And chrysler just sucks. Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's probably a really good way to sum up Ford m ... Chrysler too ;-)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Hague Convention child abduction case coming my way. Mother took kid to Australia!!!!!!! Might need the help of the Down Under Bros. Let's put together a strike team. Bro Galaga will take the lead on this. One directive only - don't harm the child or the mother. All others are fair game. You have your orders.


Even if it was their parent who did it, Poor kid 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> No it won't! What will pay for the Platona is Bro Galaga and Co's incidental looting and pillaging of small towns along the way, mercenary style. Kid and mom in Queensland, FYI.
> 
> Not that I would condone such behaviour.


Krish's territory. Speaking of which, where is he??

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> So quick story on how Mrs Mav and I met.
> 
> My best friend, a girl whose boyfriend at the time, was going to physical therapy. My future wife worked there and met my friend. As she aways does, my friend set me up on a blind date. I was doubtful at first because my friend had set me up before and never worked out. My first reaction was, "OK, tell me the truth, what's wrong with this girl?" HAHA
> 
> ...


That's such a cool story!

When I got to the bully but I was expecting that it was you who threw the ball 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Wow! Talk about meant to be!
> The "nerdy looking Asian guy" part is a nice touch.


Needy: Well he's on a watch forum so nothings changed ;-)

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not especially from dubious online people


And our very own Big Toe is on the mark, looking out for the rest of us. I'm guessing the scammer's IP address was his downfall? It's actually nice that the OP of our thread is no longer that of a previously banned guy.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Like I said. Let's leave it at you don't understand. And in turn, I also don't understand any other way. It truly is a house dividing issue that is probably better just accepting our countries are not the same and not judge.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No worries.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> WY... Medicare works there also.


We have Medicare here too. From memory, After you earn over about $100k it's 2.5% tax. If you have private health insurance, it's free.

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Leaving the park early with kiddo on Monday and Tuesday evening comes to mind.


And you be careful too. Those of us in big cities are at risk until this latest misery passes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We detected and banned 151 of these guys in May alone...double our previous record. I guess the've been locked down in Nigeria too.


As you know, speed posters often traipse through here.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Friend of mine sent me an article about COVID19 starting the move to smaller cities movement I had predicted to him. Suspect that will accelerate.


Depends on what happens with the riots. That's a concern I have is that once things settle there'll be spikes in smaller cities. I hope I'm wrong about the latter.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Thanks bro! For sure, we sometimes joke with each about our "dream" celeb wife or husband. Hers is Johnny Deep. My retort is always he's a psycho and will probably hit you. HAHA
> 
> I did meet the model at a Starbucks once, when she got in line behind us. She mentioned hey nice watch, I have one too. I was wearing my white Daytona, she had the black one. My wife rolled her eyes and said he's a creeper, he wants to marry you. Uh what?!
> 
> So that's us in a nutshell, always having fun at each other's expense.


Lmao Mrs Mav is awesome!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I really enjoy the flipping thing.
> 
> It gives me an opportunity to own and try a lot of different watches and to fine tune my tastes.
> 
> ...


I've used that same logic in the past but selling here lately has sucked.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And I am dirt cheap by not wanting to pay a cent for the pro version


X2. You don't afford your next Rolex by spending money on tapatalk pro ;-)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And I am dirt cheap by not wanting to pay a cent for the pro version


Also what are you doing up so early?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> The point I was making is if a mob breaks into Mav's apartment with the intent of beating him senseless, smashing his possessions with hammers and then robbing him, his only defense would be a firearm unless he is a martial arts expert with appropriate martial arts weapons to defend himself from evildoers.
> 
> That said, you are not living in America as angry mobs are now rampaging throughout every big city in this country, and with all due respect, you are in no position to know what "is the problem with America right there." In any case without violating forum rules regarding discussion of politics and religion, I would be unable to adequately address your erroneous statement and will say nothing else.


And the point I was trying to make is that how that big city got into that position in the first place.

I'll tell you how. Don't give an opportunistic mob the ability to arm themselves like the authorities. Also that same authority shouldn't appease the moderates of that minority by going down on one knee.

What a joke.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We have Medicare here too. From memory, After you earn over about $100k it's 2.5% tax. If you have private health insurance, it's free.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Well by that, I meant our usa Medicare can't be used outside the United States so have to be careful. Course 59 could fix himself.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't think I could get into the flipping thing. Even the couple quarts watches I still have are not going anywhere. The couple watches I don't care for are just gonna get modded and hopefully enjoyed again. Even the Dievas homage will get a dial replacement a few times before I ever decide to part with it. A Panerai and possibly a Rolex will probably be my only pricey watches. I enjoy playing with affordables a lot.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm the same here. Theres a couple f watches I want to sell at the moment but I really can't be bothered going through the process of selling the dam things

Brother of OoO


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> We'd all be better off only buying affordables in very limited numbers. I've accumulated way too much stuff over the years.


Now you tell me! I'm pretty sure it was you posting pics of that Padi Turtle on the aborted cruise that prompted me to buy one just now!

So INCOMING (albeit a minor one!) in a week or so. And for any with PX AAFES access, their is a sale on seikos. Got mine for $330 which isn't bad compared to amazon considering no tax and free shipping. I think it is the J model as well, which is a nice bonus.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Depends on what happens with the riots. That's a concern I have is that once things settle there'll be spikes in smaller cities. I hope I'm wrong about the latter.
> 
> Brother of OoO


I meant people moving out of big cities to elsewhere.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Very nice. Mrs BT would kill me if I posted a pic.


I wonder if Mrs Mav knows that her face is shared with a bunch of guys who talk sh.t about men's jewelry on the Internet?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> You would know, scam-boy.
> 
> Banned again


Lmao. Nice work!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We detected and banned 151 of these guys in May alone...double our previous record. I guess the've been locked down in Nigeria too.


151 in a month? That's insane!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I wonder if Mrs Mav knows that her face is shared with a bunch of guys who talk sh.t about men's jewelry on the Internet?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Wasn't just her face


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I really enjoy the flipping thing.
> 
> It gives me an opportunity to own and try a lot of different watches and to fine tune my tastes.
> 
> ...


What you said regarding flipping watches as an opportunity to try many various watches has been my experience as well although I've no doubt lost more money than you in the process. Unfortunately I've reached an age in which I need to be increasingly aware of what I'm retaining. Interestingly enough it's my daughter that has more of an interest in watches than my son, although my son, who has been a diver since 8 y/o, has his eye on my 116600 SD4K.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Parts bin performance.
> 
> ...


Lol yeah and it wasn't until the last Gen falcons where the XR8 line was faster than the entire XR6 line (turbo included)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> What you said regarding flipping watches as an opportunity to try many various watches has been my experience as well although I've no doubt lost more money than you in the process. Unfortunately I've reached an age in which I need to be increasingly aware of what I'm retaining. Interestingly enough it's my daughter that has more of an interest in watches than my son, although my son, who has been a diver since 8 y/o, has his eye on my 116600 SD4K.


Hope he doesn't do you in for it. Lol give him the watch old man.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Nice. Have you had it from new?
> They were relatively pricey at the time they were new.
> Looks like a slightly later model than mine - 9842 from approximately 1978/79?
> In good working condition these old ones are getting harder and harder to find.
> ...


Yeah since new. I got it in '93 and still have it. The analogue bit is temperamental thoigh

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> You get a double like for the Citizen DP...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Thanks

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great story! What do they call that? Destiny?
> 
> View attachment 15183389


Density if you're George McFly

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> That was less than the money I spent on modding a car I don't own anymore.
> 
> insert gif of flushing money down a toilet











Make you think of Sporty?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyway my American friends remember that there is no greater friend of the US than us Aussies, which is why we’ve decided that our next holiday to the USA will be in winter/New Years eve in NYC with a round trip back to the home country for Orthodox Christmas and return to Australia for Australia Day. 

Probably 21/22 though.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


>


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


>


You got a like for the McGif


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I wonder if Mrs Mav knows that her face is shared with a bunch of guys who talk sh.t about men's jewelry on the Internet?
> 
> Brother of OoO


She does and doesn't mind so long as it's not of some, uh... other pictures. ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

And I’m flipping two watches maybe 3 to buy one. Two/three beaters for a new Seiko.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> As you know, speed posters often traipse through here.


Dam speed posters

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Anyway my American friends remember that there is no greater friend of the US than us Aussies, which is why we've decided that our next holiday to the USA will be in winter/New Years eve in NYC with a round trip back to the home country for Orthodox Christmas and return to Australia for Australia Day.
> 
> Probably 21/22 though.


I hope that you get to make that trip. You will probably get there before I return. Original plan was drive up to Maine in July before COVID-19 hit. 5 trips cancelled to date.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Well by that, I meant our usa Medicare can't be used outside the United States so have to be careful. Course 59 could fix himself.


Nah ours can't either. I wasn't just making a point for 59 to Move to Australia ;-)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I meant people moving out of big cities to elsewhere.


Ah that way, gotcha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Wasn't just her face


Lol true

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> As you know, speed posters often traipse through here.


I think a high percentage of speed posters get nailed here more often than they escape.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol true
> 
> Brother of OoO


You guys are bad lol


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Anyway my American friends remember that there is no greater friend of the US than us Aussies, which is why we've decided that our next holiday to the USA will be in winter/New Years eve in NYC with a round trip back to the home country for Orthodox Christmas and return to Australia for Australia Day.
> 
> Probably 21/22 though.


That will be an awesome trip. NYC is like no where else at Christmas and even if you get there afterwards it will still be in that sprint.

If you can do it logistically go there a day or two before December 25.

I might actually be there then as well, on the assumption that COVID settles

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Depends on what happens with the riots. That's a concern I have is that once things settle there'll be spikes in smaller cities. I hope I'm wrong about the latter.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Maybe the upside is that herd immunity will be expedited. We had a spike today in Dallas.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Maybe the upside is that herd immunity will be expedited. We had a spike today in Dallas.


Isn't the research still out on whether herd immunity happens given the number of cases who've gotten it twice? It's been a few weeks since I last looked at what was happening with repeat infections.

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The Astra was built by Vaxhaul / Opel. Last one I drove was the model from about 10 years ago. It wasn't a bad car.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah, I remember the Astra. Wasn't bad at all and the sales in Australia proved it. I recall seeing a lot of them in the roads back then.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's pretty much what I was expecting to be the case
> 
> Brother of OoO


All cars would be electric in about 40 years from now.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I think a high percentage of speed posters get nailed here more often than they escape.


OoO is a death trap for speed poster that oddly enough monitored by speed posters

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> X2. You don't afford your next Rolex by spending money on tapatalk pro ;-)
> 
> Brother of OoO


I continue to contend Tapatalk Pro is dirt cheap and worth it, at least to me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Maybe the upside is that herd immunity will be expedited. We had a spike today in Dallas.


Because of the protesting and lack of social distancing, etc, we might see a second wave in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And our very own Big Toe is on the mark, looking out for the rest of us. I'm guessing the scammer's IP address was his downfall? It's actually nice that the OP of our thread is no longer that of a previously banned guy.


Yeah, something was off about that omega collector guy and I didn't interact with him at all. As you've said, OoO is the downfall of many a scammers. They're finished once they touch this thread.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well by that, I meant our usa Medicare can't be used outside the United States so have to be careful. Course 59 could fix himself.


Like live and die in the US of A.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We have Medicare here too. From memory, After you earn over about $100k it's 2.5% tax. If you have private health insurance, it's free.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Its also free if you don't work and don't have private health insurance


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm the same here. Theres a couple f watches I want to sell at the moment but I really can't be bothered going through the process of selling the dam things
> 
> Brother of OoO


Exactly


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> As you know, speed posters often traipse through here.


... and... they get smacked!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> X2. You don't afford your next Rolex by spending money on tapatalk pro ;-)
> 
> Brother of OoO


Exactly. You don't become rich by throwing money away.

You heard it on OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Also what are you doing up so early?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Preparing for a conference call with some people in Canberra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Now you tell me! I'm pretty sure it was you posting pics of that Padi Turtle on the aborted cruise that prompted me to buy one just now!
> 
> So INCOMING (albeit a minor one!) in a week or so. And for any with PX AAFES access, their is a sale on seikos. Got mine for $330 which isn't bad compared to amazon considering no tax and free shipping. I think it is the J model as well, which is a nice bonus.


That PADI Turtle sells for chump change. And if I can't enable a brother OoO to buy another watch he really doesn't need, then what good am I?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm the same here. Theres a couple f watches I want to sell at the moment but I really can't be bothered going through the process of selling the dam things
> 
> Brother of OoO


You can give them away as a milestone raffle? You know? When you hit 50k


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> And the point I was trying to make is that how that big city got into that position in the first place.
> 
> I'll tell you how. Don't give an opportunistic mob the ability to arm themselves like the authorities. Also that same authority shouldn't appease the moderates of that minority by going down on one knee.
> 
> What a joke.


Not going there Brother Galaga. Sorry ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> What you said regarding flipping watches as an opportunity to try many various watches has been my experience as well although I've no doubt lost more money than you in the process. Unfortunately I've reached an age in which I need to be increasingly aware of what I'm retaining. Interestingly enough it's my daughter that has more of an interest in watches than my son, although my son, who has been a diver since 8 y/o, has his eye on my 116600 SD4K.


Your son knows the good stuff


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol yeah and it wasn't until the last Gen falcons where the XR8 line was faster than the entire XR6 line (turbo included)
> 
> Brother of OoO


Funny but I find the XR6 turbo a lot better to drive then the XR8


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Hope he doesn't do you in for it. Lol give him the watch old man.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hope he doesn't do you in for it. Lol give him the watch old man.


Nothing more blessed than to give a gift to a child.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Anyway my American friends remember that there is no greater friend of the US than us Aussies, which is why we've decided that our next holiday to the USA will be in winter/New Years eve in NYC with a round trip back to the home country for Orthodox Christmas and return to Australia for Australia Day.
> 
> Probably 21/22 though.


This time you can meet BSF. At least you won't be stood up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> And I'm flipping two watches maybe 3 to buy one. Two/three beaters for a new Seiko.


Which model Seiko?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Dam speed posters
> 
> Brother of OoO


Referring to us?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> And I'm flipping two watches maybe 3 to buy one. Two/three beaters for a new Seiko.


Which new Seiko?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly. You don't become rich by throwing money away.
> 
> You heard it on OoO.


just don't ask how much we've thrown away on watches ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Preparing for a conference call with some people in Canberra


Hope it goes well!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah ours can't either. I wasn't just making a point for 59 to Move to Australia ;-)
> 
> Brother of OoO


Wishful thinking. I've always been intrigued with Australia although youse guys all talk funny.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can give them away as a milestone raffle? You know? When you hit 50k


LOL sure


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Funny but I find the XR6 turbo a lot better to drive then the XR8


Well they did have a lighter engine and pretty sure produced more torque than the XR8 (as in the XR^ Turbo)

Interestingly the Barra 4.0 engine has done very well amongst modders. It's a very, very strong engine, like up there with RB and JZ series engines


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That will be an awesome trip. NYC is like no where else at Christmas and even if you get there afterwards it will still be in that sprint.
> 
> If you can do it logistically go there a day or two before December 25.
> 
> ...


I be been watching NYC being eviscerated this week and simply breaks my heart.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Referring to us?


nah our posts are all relevant


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> nah our posts are all relevant


Godfrey, like this Godfrey to illustrate my point


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Because of the protesting and lack of social distancing, etc, we might see a second wave in a couple of weeks.


My concern too. Hypocrisy of our leaders is appalling, including where I live too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I be been watching NYC being eviscerated this week and simply breaks my heart.


same


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

CMSgt Bo said:


> You would know, scam-boy.
> 
> Banned again


Well done Bro CB... now, is it too much to ask to add this video when you ban a scammer?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I have no problem with Koreans whatsoever, as long as it's not their cars we're talking.


Trying to discern any German influence...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> I really enjoy the flipping thing.
> 
> It gives me an opportunity to own and try a lot of different watches and to fine tune my tastes.
> 
> ...


That equates to 0.137$ per hour; peanuts are a lot more expensive per hour


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's not that the cars were bad so much as Australians moved into smaller cars and holden and fords best sellers were large sedans that the market just didn't want anymore. At the time they announced hey were pulling out the Corolla was the top selling car.
> 
> Sales dwindled and the cost of labour in Australia is huge so *building cars here just wasn't profitable*.
> 
> After calling it a day on local manufacturing they turned to imports and where Holden was screwed is that they just didn't have the established depth to continue. This was a brand where, at its peak, had the volume of its sales from one model - the Commodore. Instead of trying to focus on what the market wanted they gave it another commodore which was a rebadged Opel. No one wanted it.


This is essentially right, the cost cutting measures on the last models were evident, especially when it came to electronics...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That will be an awesome trip. NYC is like no where else at Christmas and even if you get there afterwards it will still be in that sprint.
> 
> If you can do it logistically go there a day or two before December 25.
> 
> ...


So we are meeting up Christmas 2022?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Maybe the upside is that herd immunity will be expedited. We had a spike today in Dallas.


Like Sweden on FF


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Isn't the research still out on whether herd immunity happens given the number of cases who've gotten it twice? It's been a few weeks since I last looked at what was happening with repeat infections.
> 
> Brother of OoO


59 can say but from what I've read the antigen tests are something like 50% accurate so...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All cars would be electric in about 40 years from now.


Or there won't be any.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


>


YESSSSSS!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Because of the protesting and lack of social distancing, etc, we might see a second wave in a couple of weeks.


Course only in big cities so except for people travelling outside those, maybe we can just shut down them?

My Kurt Russell movie : Escape from New York


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Good thing is you and your family are safe, the rest will fall into place.


This ^^^^.
Important things first...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


2nd pic looks like Mrs BT painting.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


2nd pic looks like Mrs BT painting.
View attachment 15183619


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> 2nd pic looks like Mrs BT painting.
> View attachment 15183619


Big fan of birds  just like flying things









Lost two in a week though ...two weeks ago scary


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> So we are meeting up Christmas 2022?


2021


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 2021


No vaccine by then... Lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 2021


No vaccine by then... Lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Big fan of birds  just like flying things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Course only in big cities so except for people travelling outside those, maybe we can just shut down them?
> 
> My Kurt Russell movie : Escape from New York


I will definitely continue to severely limit my outside activities and continue social distancing. Right now suspect the calm before the storm before it all but goes away probably in November. We'll see.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I will definitely continue to severely limit my outside activities and continue social distancing. Right now suspect the calm before the storm before it all but goes away probably in November. We'll see.


Why you think November? I will do best I can but I'm leaving on an airplane soon.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> No vaccine by then... Lol


You're probably right


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You're probably right


Polls (lol) show only about 60% would take here


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Which new Seiko?


One of the MAS reissues.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Need to dip back into this just a bit:
> 
> Just had a briefing today and one topic was police bodycams during protests. The word is that body cams _need_ to be off because the idea of law enforcement recording protestors exercising their First Amendment rights was ruled by the Supreme Court as unconstitutional. The reasoning is that it's an affront to the right to peaceably assemble without worrying about government surveillance.
> 
> ...


This is a difficult one as there is always going to be a trade off between privacy and security.

It's rather incongruous that some people are concerned about being "monitored" by agencies and governments - supposedly for their own protection - yet are happy to have a mobile phone, connect to the internet and give away their location, contact details, and all sorts of personal and private information to various random app providers as well as ISP's and of course, Google and Apple...

Here in Australia, ISP's are required to maintain a record of internet browsing history for 2 years for *everyone*. Yes there are supposed to be controls in place, but people would be surprised to learn who has access to this data...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That will be an awesome trip. NYC is like no where else at Christmas and even if you get there afterwards it will still be in that sprint.
> 
> If you can do it logistically go there a day or two before December 25.
> 
> ...


I'll be there for Xmas, God willing and we will meet up in the greatest city on earth.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Why you think November? I will do best I can but I'm leaving on an airplane soon.


.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I'll be there for Xmas, God willing and we will meet up in the greatest city on earth.


Keep us posted... Maybe just maybe


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I'll be there for Xmas, God willing and we will meet up in the greatest city on earth.


Keep us posted... Maybe just maybe


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Been using airplanes for 4 over weeks now ....drove down here Sunday, flying back sat morning then back down flying two weeks later...hasn't been an issue


Didn't u already have CV19?

Well I've got all my clown gear ready.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> One of the MAS reissues.


They're all good but the top left one is my pick


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I'll be there for Xmas, God willing and we will meet up in the greatest city on earth.


x2


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Keep us posted... Maybe just maybe


LOL this OoO get together suddenly seemed realistic


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Why you think November? I will do best I can but I'm leaving on an airplane soon.


The influenza pandemic of 1918 raged throughout the summer and early fall. In November 2018 it came to a screeching halt. It has recurred periodically in an attenuated form as influenza A, or at least that's my understanding. Interesting to see if history repeats itself a century later. We'll see.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Polls (lol) show only about 60% would take here


I would.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The influenza pandemic of 1918 raged throughout the summer and early fall. In November 2018 it came to a screeching halt. It has recurred periodically in an attenuated form as influenza A, or at least that's my understanding. Interesting to see if history repeats itself a century later. We'll see.


Good for us you lived through it to tell us now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I would.


I would enter trials but Mrs BT wouldn't allow.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I would.


I would enter trials but Mrs BT wouldn't allow.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The influenza pandemic of 1918 raged throughout the summer and early fall. In November 2018 it came to a screeching halt. It has recurred periodically in an attenuated form as influenza A, or at least that's my understanding. Interesting to see if history repeats itself a century later. We'll see.


I thought there was multiple waves?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> One of the MAS reissues.


The only one that really perks my ears is the SLA037 although I don't like the price and probably won't buy one for that reason alone.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Good for us you lived through it to tell us now.


You're almost right


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I thought there was multiple waves?


If my memory serves me there was an early wave February 2018 at Fort Riley KS with troops that went overseas and carried the virus to Europe. The second wave, I think, occurred summer of 2018 as troops returned.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> This.
> 
> Old platform originally designed in the 2k's, poor build quality backed up by poor factory support, and a dealer network that lost interest years ago.
> 
> ...


Well I bought a caprice just because it was a lot more rare and I dig different. Was initially gonna pick up a G8. The SS is great but was overpriced imo and just no better than the G8. There's still a big market at least in the south for V8 RWD sedans. Especially American.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't u already have CV19?
> 
> Well I've got all my clown gear ready.


At this rate prob twice


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If my memory serves me there was an early wave February 2018 at Fort Riley KS with troops that went overseas and carried the virus to Europe. The second wave, I think, occurred summer of 2018 as troops returned.


Lord you are going to make me look it up... I thought it originated in Europe and soldiers helped spread it coming back.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Anyway my American friends remember that there is no greater friend of the US than us Aussies, which is why we've decided that our next holiday to the USA will be in winter/New Years eve in NYC with a round trip back to the home country for Orthodox Christmas and return to Australia for Australia Day.
> 
> Probably 21/22 though.


Just don't get suckered into the whole Mardi Gras thing in Nola. Sure it's fun if you don't get mugged or approached by some nasty naked person. You have about a 65% chance of having a great time. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Because of the protesting and lack of social distancing, etc, we might see a second wave in a couple of weeks.


No second wave. Fake news propaganda to keep the economy down. Big election coming up. You heard it here first. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Wishful thinking. I've always been intrigued with Australia although youse guys all talk funny.


Would love to put a couple Cajuns and a couple Australians into a round table discussion. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I be been watching NYC being eviscerated this week and simply breaks my heart.


Got a few things in common with the other cities being torn up don't they? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 2nd pic looks like Mrs BT painting.
> View attachment 15183619


A pic in the big house huh? Are you allowed in there? Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> A pic in the big house huh? Are you allowed in there? Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well that is her room. Sometimes I'm invited.

I have my own room too. Retirement makes you think of stuff like that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Would love to put a couple Cajuns and a couple Australians into a round table discussion. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good news though , no one and I mean NO ONE will understand each other so you will have a great time


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Just don't get suckered into the whole Mardi Gras thing in Nola. Sure it's fun if you don't get mugged or approached by some nasty naked person. You have about a 65% chance of having a great time. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So true. Did the Mardi Gras thing in NOLA when I was in college but after that my friends and I left town for the week. A bit too much, even for me back then.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> The influenza pandemic of 1918 raged throughout the summer and early fall. In November 2018 it came to a screeching halt. It has recurred periodically in an attenuated form as influenza A, or at least that's my understanding. Interesting to see if history repeats itself a century later. We'll see.


I hope it doesn't but I'm not expecting anything


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'll be there for Xmas, God willing and we will meet up in the greatest city on earth.


You can forget about getting to the tree lighting ceremony. I can promise you that. Complete BS just for TV. They wouldn't let the public be there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I thought there was multiple waves?


They were but also because the virus itself morphed into stronger sub-strands


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> If my memory serves me there was an early wave February 2018 at Fort Riley KS with troops that went overseas and carried the virus to Europe. The second wave, I think, occurred summer of 2018 as troops returned.


That was part of it - global migration of troops returning from Europe and post war poverty all had impacts in how it spread and the damage it did


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well that is her room. Sometimes I'm invited.
> 
> I have my own room too. Retirement makes you think of stuff like that.


Yep. Excellent painting. I figured you just spent most days in the He-shed. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Good news though , no one and I mean NO ONE will understand each other so you will have a great time


If I do another Nashville trip we gotta grab a drink.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Would love to put a couple Cajuns and a couple Queenslanders into a round table discussion. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


FIFY


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Would love to put a couple Cajuns and a couple Australians into a round table discussion. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Cajuns talk funny too but not as funny as Aussies. Maybe because I've been around more Cajuns for longer time than I have Aussies. Actually the only people who don't talk funny are those from California.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep. Excellent painting. I figured you just spent most days in the He-shed. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yep or outside. Rarely spend time in her room, too formal.

More my style


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> So true. Did the Mardi Gras thing in NOLA when I was in college but after that my friends and I left town for the week. A bit too much, even for me back then.


You gotta be prepared for ANYTHING and just go with it. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Good news though , no one and I mean NO ONE will understand each other so you will have a great time


My amendment above still works


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Cajuns talk funny too but not as funny as Aussies. Maybe because I've been around more Cajuns for longer time than I have Aussies. Actually the only people who don't talk funny are those from California.


Small Texas towns have great accents too. Dallas and Houston are full of imports. I really don't care for Dallas because it's just so congested compared to the rest of the state.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> You gotta be prepared for ANYTHING and just go with it. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al what's happening right now in NOLA as compared to other big cities? I haven't seen anything in the news like what's happening in NYC, DC, LA, Philadelphia, etc.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Small Texas towns have great accents too. Dallas and Houston are full of imports. I really don't care for Dallas because it's just so congested compared to the rest of the state.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hell you wouldn't understand me either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Small Texas towns have great accents too. Dallas and Houston are full of imports. I really don't care for Dallas because it's just so congested compared to the rest of the state.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think Houston is worse than Dallas but only marginally so. It's why I've been on a five-year plan to leave Dallas since 1969. Hasn't worked out though.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yep or outside. Rarely spend time in her room, too formal.
> 
> More my style
> View attachment 15183761


Nice. I don't have my own area yet. Gotta get that workshop built and maybe I'll get my own spot. Maybe.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Nice. I don't have my own area yet. Gotta get that workshop built and maybe I'll get my own spot. Maybe.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My barn more of a man cave. Few hundred Sq feet. But Bo the wonder dog at his age refuses to go into the main part.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Hell you wouldn't understand me either.


I would. Remember I grew up only one state over from you - Tennessee.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> So quick story on how Mrs Mav and I met.My best friend, a girl whose boyfriend at the time, was going to physical therapy. My future wife worked there and met my friend. As she aways does, my friend set me up on a blind date. I was doubtful at first because my friend had set me up before and never worked out. My first reaction was, "OK, tell me the truth, what's wrong with this girl?" HAHABlind date goes well and fast forward to a couple of dates later, she was telling me how she spent one summer in this summer camp in the mid-90's when she was a teenager, had a really bad experience with bullying, and got hit in the face with a dodgeball. Hmmm, I asked her what's the name of the camp? Tamiami Camp. An oh f-ing ..... moment! In the mid-90's, I worked in the summer as a camp counselor at that exact camp. Now, I didn't know or interact with her, since I was managing a different group of kids. But I remembered an incident where this girl who nailed in the head with a dodgeball by a bully. I ran over to help this girl, took her over to the office and stopped her bloody nose. We later expelled the bully from the camp, which I pushed for since this were several other prior incidents.From her side, she remembered a "funny, nerdy looking asian guy" (her exact words and errr that's yours truly) helping her up, stopping her bloody nose. I never saw her again, I guess she quit the camp afterwards. That is until 10 years later when we met again. It was true fate.


Sounds like you were meant for each other Mav.

Mrs B5 and I were also introduced on a blind date.

We moved in the same social circles but strangely had never actually met...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> The "doc killer" glad 59 didn't get one


I actually looked this up.

https://generalaviationnews.com/2017/03/29/the-doctor-killer/

Glad you didn't '59...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> That has a nice look to it.


Thanks.

Very thin and comfortable bracelet as well...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And I am dirt cheap by not wanting to pay a cent for the pro version


So am I.

Other than the image limits, the standard version works fine for everything else and the ads are sometimes worth a laugh...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Very nice. Mrs BT would kill me if I posted a pic.


But you already have haven't you?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> You would know, scam-boy.
> 
> Banned again


Nice work Sarge.

We seem to get a disproportionate number of speed posters (of the dodgy variety - not the regular speed posters) here, so good to know you are keeping an eye out for them...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I always wondered if people got the permission of their missus to post photos of them. Mrs DiF said *she'll skin me alive* if I posted a pic of her


I would be lucky to cop that if Mrs B5 caught me posting pictures of her online...

Dropping a picture of her into Google Image search disturbingly brings up a lot of pictures of very young girls. (She does look very young and is often mistaken for my daughter), so this will have to do.









And yes, I am definitely punching well above my weight...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We detected and banned 151 of these guys in May alone...double our previous record. I guess the've been locked down in Nigeria too.


Whoah!

How on earth do you manage to keep track of them all?

We all notice a few here and there, and we report them if they seem dubious, but that's a lot to notice in amongst the many thousands of posts every day.

(You'll be pleased to know I've stopped stalking their posts though...).

Does the some software have some sort of tracking/monitoring algorithm or is it all manual?

Ok to not answer if it's giving away too many secrets...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! That's a lot of policing work on the Forums for the mod team.
> 
> LOL, I think every traditional scamming centre is out in force. Not just on WUS but phone scams, IT support scams, even international trade. For me, this lock down has seen an increase in suspicious contacts from dubious sources asking to engage in cross border equipment sales etc.


Absolutely right.

I get multiple phone calls from the same pre-recorded scam (NBN will disconnect blah, blah, blah), at home daily from different numbers, so blocking them doesn't work either...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The Astra was built by Vaxhaul / Opel. Last one I drove was the model from about 10 years ago. It wasn't a bad car.
> 
> Brother of OoO


I had a little Astra R for a while as a loan car last year after mine got stolen.

It was a pleasant enough thing to drive, but a small hatchback with a 1.4l engine, and very basic equipment at nearly $25K OTR it was significantly over-shadowed by the competition and was never going to work....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We have Medicare here too. From memory, After you earn over about $100k it's 2.5% tax. If you have private health insurance, it's free.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Not free. The Medicare levy is 2% even with private health insurance, if you earn over $90k an additional surcharge is added that scales from 1% to 1.5% of your income...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm the same here. Theres a couple f watches I want to sell at the moment but I really can't be bothered going through the process of selling the dam things
> 
> Brother of OoO


Reported as a fishing sales post...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol yeah and it wasn't until the last Gen falcons where the XR8 line was faster than the entire XR6 line (turbo included)
> 
> Brother of OoO


And being a sucker for a V8 burble as I am I had a couple of those under-performing XR8's...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah since new. I got it in '93 and still have it. The analogue bit is temperamental thoigh
> 
> Brother of OoO


Could need a grease and oil change to stop the mechanism sticking...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> She does and doesn't mind so long as it's not of some, uh... other pictures. ;-)


Like the ones Richard posts of his "friends"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Dam speed posters
> 
> Brother of OoO


Spoken by the best...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

While I'm lurking around today, I'm wondering if PF has posted any pics of the AP. I searched the old thread, but I didn't see anything. I could have easily missed it...Just wondering because I would enjoy a live pic as opposed to the renderings we looked at.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I think a high percentage of speed posters get nailed here more often than they escape.


That's because they stand out so much if they don't bother to contribute properly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All cars would be electric in about 40 years from now.


Nucular after that...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Listening to a classic song from a classic Aussie band...

The Hunters...






SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Even if it was their parent who did it, Poor kid
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah. Kid was born in Nov. so too young to know. Mother 24 years old, not acting rationally. Not a big picture person.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Not free. The Medicare levy is 2% even with private health insurance, if you earn over $90k an additional surcharge is added that scales from 1% to 1.5% of your income...


really? crap


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Reported as a fishing sales post...


Good work on you busting those scammers


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Could need a grease and oil change to stop the mechanism sticking...


so synth, semi-synth or mineral?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> While I'm lurking around today, I'm wondering if PF has posted any pics of the AP. I searched the old thread, but I didn't see anything. I could have easily missed it...Just wondering because I would've enjoy a live pic as opposed to the renderings we looked at.


PF has an AP?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Nucular after that...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Glad that you pronounced it correctly ;-)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Listening to a classic song from a classic Aussie band...
> 
> The Hunters...
> 
> ...


There's more Australian bands other than Men at Work and U2? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Spoken by the best...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. Kid was born in Nov. so too young to know. Mother 24 years old, not acting rationally. Not a big picture person.


Wow so the kid is only 7 months old? All things considered that's probably a good thing

As a side note complex trauma can still have a massive impact on developing kids. The worst examples of trauma impacted kids are the ones who experienced it in-utero and subsequent abuse as a child. The in-uter ones can be completely messed up with very, very minimal ability to intervene (which is very time and labour extensive). Fortunately it's only a small portion of the population who experience this


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Because of the protesting and lack of social distancing, etc, we might see a second wave in a couple of weeks.


It's inevitable.
Let's hope it contained to some extent and kept away from the high risk members of the community.

I still think those that deliberately expose themselves through irresponsible behaviour should be treated only after thise they infect, but of course that would be almost impossible to monitor...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Glad that you pronounced it correctly ;-)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

About 10 minutes ago, a 5.5 earthquake hit us in LA. Everyone is fine, a 5.5 is relatively small.

The hits just keep coming 2020... contagion, the purge and now San Andreas all in one year and June just started!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Its also free if you don't work and don't have private health insurance


This is true.

And you can get exemptions for various reasons...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> About 10 minutes ago, a 5.5 earthquake hit us in LA. Everyone is fine, a 5.5 is relatively small.
> 
> The hits just keep coming 2020... contagion, the purge and now San Andreas all in one year and June just started!


This has not been a good year. Glad you are okay.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> About 10 minutes ago, a 5.5 earthquake hit us in LA. Everyone is fine, a 5.5 is relatively small.
> 
> The hits just keep coming 2020... contagion, the purge and now San Andreas all in one year and June just started!


You better get yourself on the mainland side of that fault. Gonna end up in the ocean one day.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> That's because they stand out so much if they don't bother to contribute properly...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Anyone watch American Dad? Reminds me of the Chinese spy asking for launch codes.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can give them away as a milestone raffle? You know? When you hit 50k


Charge for tickets and make a tidy profit...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> This has not been a good year. Glad you are okay.


It's been pretty dang interesting. Wonder what's really happening behind the scenes with all these wag the dog distractions. Sorry my inner conspiracy theorist kicking in. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> I actually looked this up.
> 
> https://generalaviationnews.com/2017/03/29/the-doctor-killer/
> 
> Glad you didn't '59...


As I said earlier the Bonanza was a hot (fast) airplane. I probably would have been OK though as I had a good many hours in a T-34B that, like the Bonanza, had retractable landing gear, variable pitch propeller and flaps. However the T-34B was more stable than the Bonanza and didn't have the yaw since it had vertical and horizontal tail stabilizers rather than the V tail assembly of the Bonanza.

I think the major factor that got people in trouble was bad weather issues. In those days there was no leading edge de-icing equipment nor radar. Too many doctors thought they could outthink the weather. The old saying: ran out of airspeed, altitude and ideas all at the same time.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> You would know, scam-boy.
> 
> Banned again


I guess I missed something. I've been working too much.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Funny but I find the XR6 turbo a lot better to drive then the XR8


With good reason.
It's a much better balanced package, and the inline T6 has a lot of room for improvement...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> You better get yourself on the mainland side of that fault. Gonna end up in the ocean one day.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My Sub and I will be ready!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> About 10 minutes ago, a 5.5 earthquake hit us in LA. Everyone is fine, a 5.5 is relatively small.
> 
> The hits just keep coming 2020... contagion, the purge and now San Andreas all in one year and June just started!


:-( glad it wasn't major


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nothing more blessed than to give a gift to a child.


Especially if they appreciate it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> You better get yourself on the mainland side of that fault. Gonna end up in the ocean one day.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My Sub and I will be ready!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> My Sub and I will be ready!


Lmao. Screw down that crown. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly. You don't become rich by throwing money away.
> 
> You heard it on OoO.


So that's what I've been doing wrong...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> With good reason.
> It's a much better balanced package, and the inline T6 has a lot of room for improvement...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Ford did seem to do a fantastic job on their inline 6s in Australia


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I’m on it 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Preparing for a conference call with some people in Canberra


Is Canberra open early for anything other than Pron or gambling?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Well dangit


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Is Canberra open early for anything other than Pron or gambling?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Excellent 59 style grab!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well they did have a lighter engine and pretty sure produced more torque than the XR8 (as in the XR^ Turbo)
> 
> Interestingly the Barra 4.0 engine has done very well amongst modders. It's a very, very strong engine, like up there with RB and JZ series engines


#neverreadahead

All correct.

If it was a global engine, it would have been a massive hit.

The Aussie' s did well on that one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ford did seem to do a fantastic job on their inline 6s in Australia


They still making inline 6's out there?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Wishful thinking. I've always been intrigued with Australia although youse guys all talk funny.


I've always liked the Aussie accent. Everyone sounds happy all the time. Even if they are not.

Then there's the German accent. Even if she's trying to seduce you, you feel like you've done something wrong.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> That's because they stand out so much if they don't bother to contribute properly...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I can generally pick up on speedposters but am far less adept than you and PF at picking up scam artists. I doubt CMSgt Bo will tell you his secrets of detecting scammers as it might aid them in being even more deceptive.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> One of the MAS reissues.


Thought so. Good plan.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> About 10 minutes ago, a 5.5 earthquake hit us in LA. Everyone is fine, a 5.5 is relatively small.
> 
> The hits just keep coming 2020... contagion, the purge and now San Andreas all in one year and June just started!


Earthquakes, fires and mudslides. You guys got it all.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Here in Australia, ISP's are required to maintain a record of internet browsing history for 2 years for *everyone*. Yes there are supposed to be controls in place, but people would be surprised to learn who has access to this data...


Okay, so I'm safe as of a few months ago?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL this OoO get together suddenly seemed realistic


Dec 2021?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> You better get yourself on the mainland side of that fault. Gonna end up in the ocean one day.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Better still move to Phoenix that someday will be beachfront property. And NOLA will be covered by the Gulf of Mexico all the way to Baton Rouge.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Earthquakes, fires and mudslides. You guys got it all.


Maybe I should have taken up Fossil's offer to move to Dallas. LOL


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Funny coinkidink.

Prince - When Doves Cry, just hit the radio.

Radio programmers are monitoring us as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> 2nd pic looks like Mrs BT painting.
> View attachment 15183619


She's good!

There is a lot of detail in that painting.

Feathers are hard to get right...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Maybe I should have taken up Fossil's offer to move to Dallas. LOL


i'm not going to say i told you so


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Big fan of birds  just like flying things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Planes?
That's bad.
Crew were safe I hope...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Maybe I should have taken up Fossil's offer to move to Dallas. LOL


i'm not going to say i told you so


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> She's good!
> 
> There is a lot of detail in that painting.
> 
> ...


Hers as in bought and paid for


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> She's good!
> 
> There is a lot of detail in that painting.
> 
> ...


Hers as in bought and paid for


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep. Excellent painting. I figured you just spent most days in the He-shed. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I lot of court cases come down to a matter of he-shed, she-shed.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Planes?
> That's bad.
> Crew were safe I hope...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


1 F22 1 F35 pilots ok


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yep or outside. Rarely spend time in her room, too formal.
> 
> More my style
> View attachment 15183761


Ooh, Harding blanket! We have a black and yellow one on the bed, and my black Harding jacket is a favorite.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> There's more Australian bands other than Men at Work and U2?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Midnight Oil?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Absolutely right.
> 
> I get multiple phone calls from the same pre-recorded scam (NBN will disconnect blah, blah, blah), at home daily from different numbers, so blocking them doesn't work either...


 I don't answer the phone if I don't know who it is.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

BonyWrists said:


> I guess I missed something. I've been working too much.


Just a Nigerian scammer, trying to blend in, banned before he could make his scam Rolex sales post.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't answer the phone if I don't know who it is.


if you are not in my contacts, you are thrown to voicemail except i don't have voicemail.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Absolutely right.
> 
> I get multiple phone calls from the same pre-recorded scam (NBN will disconnect blah, blah, blah), at home daily from different numbers, so blocking them doesn't work either...


 I don't answer the phone if I don't know who it is.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Ooh, Harding blanket! We have a black and yellow one on the bed, and my black Harding jacket is a favorite.


good eye


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Better still move to Phoenix that someday will be beachfront property. And NOLA will be covered by the Gulf of Mexico all the way to Baton Rouge.


Hell we are under sea level already. All we have is man made levees fighting off Mother Nature. And you know she never loses.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Polls (lol) show only about 60% would take here


I don't understand. I'll go get in line as soon as it's available. Until I get my shot. I'm staying masked.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Whoah!
> 
> How on earth do you manage to keep track of them all?
> 
> ...


Half of our scammers are reported by members, the other half are not. Truth is it's less than a dozen guys that don't know when to quit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> just don't ask how much we've thrown away on watches ;-)


As long as it sits in your watch box, it is an "asset" and assets are still worth some cash.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope it goes well!


Thanks. Another starting in about half an hour. Got some time to browse OoO.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> It's been pretty dang interesting. Wonder what's really happening behind the scenes with all these wag the dog distractions. Sorry my inner conspiracy theorist kicking in. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Speaking of conspiracy theories - or just things that are true and interesting - some three letter agency is low flying prop planes over DC. Last night it was one plane, tonight it's two planes. They are accompanied by (from what I can see) two helicopters hovering and a couple of drones moving around. DC has a no fly zone over the city, so these 100% govt planes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Wishful thinking. I've always been intrigued with Australia although youse guys all talk funny.


Oh? I used to date a girl from South Carolina. Thought her accent was sexy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL sure


A Zelos meteorite


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well they did have a lighter engine and pretty sure produced more torque than the XR8 (as in the XR^ Turbo)
> 
> Interestingly the Barra 4.0 engine has done very well amongst modders. It's a very, very strong engine, like up there with RB and JZ series engines


Yup. My neighbour's son in law has one and he tears down the street in it. I was always praying that he doesn't crash into any of the houses in the street.

But you got to love these dangerous drivers. They make people pray harder than they've ever prayed in their lives!!!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Thought so. Good plan.


Which one you like Sap?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Excellent 59 style grab!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sure was


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> nah our posts are all relevant


Yes, true. Since I have not sold anything and have over 16,000 posts, no one can accuse me of speed posting with an aim to sell.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead
> 
> All correct.
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to know why that wasn't pushed globally, particularly to the US?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> They still making inline 6's out there?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They were until 4ish years ago (Can't remember when exactly)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh? I used to date a girl from South Carolina. Thought her accent was sexy


Girls from SC are something else...that can be said for a lot of ladies from the southern US.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Nice bird. He paid you a visit?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Then there's the German accent. Even if she's trying to seduce you, you feel like you've done something wrong.


LMAO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Dec 2021?


That's the one


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> This is essentially right, the cost cutting measures on the last models were evident, especially when it came to electronics...


They could sell a big V8 manual and no electronics and call it a homage to the old HRT Peter Brock cars


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't understand. I'll go get in line as soon as it's available. Until I get my shot. I'm staying masked.


you are in the 60%. I wear mask if needed just not often I'm in that situation.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Well I bought a caprice just because it was a lot more rare and I dig different. Was initially gonna pick up a G8. The SS is great but was *overpriced imo and just no better than the G8*. There's still a big market at least in the south for V8 RWD sedans. Especially American.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I thought this might be the case. There is no way the Aussie built sedan could compete with domestic product...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> So we are meeting up Christmas 2022?


Umm... 

I do have a distant cousin who lives in NY


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Or there won't be any.


We are not there yet for teleportation. We can't even teleport a fly.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> There's more Australian bands other than Men at Work and U2?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


U2 are Irish

AC/DC, Bee Gees are us


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> One of the MAS reissues.


Awesome. Very nice.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A Zelos meteorite


Get their newest offer?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Midnight Oil?


Sadly Peter Garrett and his stupid preying mantis dance is Australia :-(

Sorry world


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'll be there for Xmas, God willing and we will meet up in the greatest city on earth.


I thought that was Paris?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Girls from SC are something else...that can be said for a lot of ladies from the southern US.


Yes Mrs BT


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. Another starting in about half an hour. Got some time to browse OoO.


If teleconference OoO whilst in meeting


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> They're all good but the top left one is my pick


Middle one.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I've used that same logic in the past but selling here lately has sucked.


Works ok for me....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> x2


X3


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL this OoO get together suddenly seemed realistic


Vegas? No?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> You can forget about getting to the tree lighting ceremony. I can promise you that. Complete BS just for TV. They wouldn't let the public be there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I actually prefer Europe


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Works ok for me....


Used to for me... maybe I'm known?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Half of our scammers are reported by members, the other half are not. Truth is it's less than a dozen guys that don't know when to quit.


Friend who works in digital piracy loves taking scammers on a ride.

He had someone pose (badly) as his boss saying it was urgent that he bought $1000 of itunes gift cards because he had no time. My mate then had a back and forth with the scammer including setting up a BS bureaucracy of the company (incl fake staff) to waste the guy's time. All in all he wasted maybe 4 hours of the guy's time


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Good news though , no one and I mean NO ONE will understand each other so you will have a great time


They all speak the language of beer...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A Zelos meteorite


bought by everyone except BSF


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I would be lucky to cop that if Mrs B5 caught me posting pictures of her online...
> 
> Dropping a picture of her into Google Image search disturbingly brings up a lot of pictures of very young girls. (She does look very young and is often mistaken for my daughter), so this will have to do.
> 
> ...


Lucky you!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We all notice a few here and there, and we report them if they seem dubious, but that's a lot to notice in amongst the many thousands of posts every day.
> 
> (You'll be pleased to know I've stopped stalking their posts though...).


No, you need to tell Mike that. It was Mike that said to stop stalking the scammers.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They could sell a big V8 manual and no electronics and call it a homage to the old HRT Peter Brock cars


pass the ADRs for emissions and safety and you'd have a seller


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Absolutely right.
> 
> I get multiple phone calls from the same pre-recorded scam (NBN will disconnect blah, blah, blah), at home daily from different numbers, so blocking them doesn't work either...


My favourite two words starts with a F and ends with F.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> This is true.
> 
> And you can get exemptions for various reasons...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Australia is the best place on earth. People are getting paid to do nothing nowadays


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My favourite two words starts with a F and ends with F.


Freddie Flintoff?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> U2 are Irish
> 
> AC/DC, Bee Gees are us





Gunnar_917 said:


> U2 are Irish
> 
> AC/DC, Bee Gees are us


Oh you're right. Don't know how I mixed that up. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Australia is the best place on earth. People are getting paid to do nothing nowadays


Hey I resemble that remark.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> As I said earlier the Bonanza was a hot (fast) airplane. I probably would have been OK though as I had a good many hours in a T-34B that, like the Bonanza, had retractable landing gear, variable pitch propeller and flaps. However the T-34B was more stable than the Bonanza and didn't have the yaw since it had vertical and horizontal tail stabilizers rather than the V tail assembly of the Bonanza.
> 
> I think the major factor that got people in trouble was bad weather issues. In those days there was no leading edge de-icing equipment nor radar. Too many doctors thought they could outthink the weather. The old saying: ran out of airspeed, altitude and ideas all at the same time.


So, did you ever fly in a F4 Phantom II?

There's some very nice videos on YouTube


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Seriously gents, 300+ posts...
Worse than my previous day job!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> really? crap


haha,

You are meant to *read* your Tax return before signing off on it...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Especially if they appreciate it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I know my kids will. I did not I'll treat them.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Australia is the best place on earth. People are getting paid to do nothing nowadays


LMAO Don't forget the latest home renovation handout

For you non-Aussies:
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2020/jun/03/morrison-government-to-offer-25000-grants-to-help-build-and-renovate-homes


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yes Mrs BT


Ditto Mrs. Turbo.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Australia is the best place on earth. People are getting paid to do nothing nowadays


LMAO Don't forget the latest home renovation handout

For you non-Aussies:
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2020/jun/03/morrison-government-to-offer-25000-grants-to-help-build-and-renovate-homes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So that's what I've been doing wrong...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. Once, when I was working in Asia, I sat at a table in a food court next to Asia's richest man in a T-shirt and shorts eating a $3 bowl of noodles. I didn't know who he was until my boss told me that that old man at the next table was worth $50B...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> so synth, semi-synth or mineral?


Mineral of course for a vintage piece!
Just don't take it to a Citizen AD, they'll restore it with new parts and polish the h3ll out of it so you will lose all the patina and personal history you have worked so hard to develop...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Is Canberra open early for anything other than Pron or gambling?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. Civil servants will be at work


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh you're right. Don't know how I mixed that up.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We don't want Bono, or his sunglasses


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Seriously gents, 300+ posts...
> Worse than my previous day job!


would you like us to do 1000?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> haha,
> 
> You are meant to *read* your Tax return before signing off on it...


That's what my accountant gets paid for


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Once, when I was working in Asia, I sat on a table in a food court next to Asia's richest man in a T-shirt and shorts eating a $3 bowl of noodles. I didn't know who he was until my boss told me that that old man at the next table was worth $50B...


I guarantee you he didn't get rich paying for tap-a-talk pro


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> There's more Australian bands other than Men at Work and U2?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yes.

The Hunters and Collectors.






Look 'em up.

You're welcome...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Which one you like Sap?


Top left. Nice smoky warm dial.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> U2 are Irish
> 
> AC/DC, Bee Gees are us


Anyone can sing like Bee Gees. Just wear tight undies


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sadly Peter Garrett and his stupid preying mantis dance is Australia :-(
> 
> Sorry world


LOL.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, true. Since I have not sold anything and have over 16,000 posts, no one can accuse me of speed posting with an aim to sell.


Speedposting aimlessly. That's better!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hey I resemble that remark.


LOL. You're retired. It's okay.

Here, we got youngsters gaming the system and rather not work and collect dole because of the COVID19


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO Don't forget the latest home renovation handout
> 
> For you non-Aussies:
> https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2020/jun/03/morrison-government-to-offer-25000-grants-to-help-build-and-renovate-homes


This is Rudd's BER in another form. LOL.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> good eye


 I finally curbed my Pendleton fetish after maxing out at around 40 wool shirts. I even passed some along, but I can't part with most of them.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is Rudd's BER in another form. LOL.


Hahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Speedposting aimlessly. That's better!


no it's Speedposting, target: Sticky


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anyone can sing like Bee Gees. Just wear tight undies


Thanks to Top Gear I will always associate the Bee Gees with the Isle of Man.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's the one


So Bros Gun, Galaga and BT (maybe) are meeting up in NYC for Christmas 2021. Bros BSF and Yngshr are in the area.

Hmmmm.....could be an opportunity....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I finally curbed my Pendleton fetish after maxing out at around 40 wool shirts. I even passed some along, but I can't part with most of them.


Made mistake of selling a suede Pendleton jacket...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A Zelos meteorite


I looked at those, and thought a few times before turning away. I'd love a meteorite dial someday. That's probably what I like most about the moon phase Cellini.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So Bros Gun, Galaga and BT (maybe) are meeting up in NYC for Christmas 2021. Bros BSF and Yngshr are in the area.
> 
> Hmmmm.....could be an opportunity....


Bony nearby also.. we can probably just join a protest as they probably still be going


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sadly Peter Garrett and his stupid preying mantis dance is Australia :-(
> 
> Sorry world


Blood Wood and Desert Oak....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> So Bros Gun, Galaga and BT (maybe) are meeting up in NYC for Christmas 2021. Bros BSF and Yngshr are in the area.
> 
> Hmmmm.....could be an opportunity....


in 2014 I actually caught up with a bunch of my friends from around the world in NYC in similar circumstances. It was a very fun catch up


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Vegas? No?


I think Vegas is a great idea. Bro Del can put us up!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> 
> The Hunters and Collectors.
> 
> ...


Godfrey:

Here's a few more Australian artists you may not have heard of for your aural enlightenment...














































If we are real lucky, @Merv will grace us with his presence, join in and sing along...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> There's more Australian bands other than Men at Work and *U2*?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Just realised this.

U2 are *Irish*...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> About 10 minutes ago, a 5.5 earthquake hit us in LA. Everyone is fine, a 5.5 is relatively small.
> 
> The hits just keep coming 2020... contagion, the purge and now San Andreas all in one year and June just started!


That's 3.

Bad news comes in 3's, so you are all good from now on...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> As I said earlier the Bonanza was a hot (fast) airplane. I probably would have been OK though as I had a good many hours in a T-34B that, like the Bonanza, had retractable landing gear, variable pitch propeller and flaps. However the T-34B was more stable than the Bonanza and didn't have the yaw since it had vertical and horizontal tail stabilizers rather than the V tail assembly of the Bonanza.
> 
> I think the major factor that got people in trouble was bad weather issues. In those days there was no leading edge de-icing equipment nor radar. Too many doctors thought they could outthink the weather. The old saying: ran out of airspeed, altitude and ideas all at the same time.


I'll take your word for it.
(I sat in the back and flew paper planes during Aerodynamics lectures...)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ford did seem to do a fantastic job on their inline 6s in Australia


#neveraredhead

They certainly did. Disappointing it was largely wasted on our small market and didn't get the global recognition it deserved...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Is Canberra open early for anything other than Pron or gambling?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:

Whoopsie's.

Sorry Al.

Hopefully a picture can placate you a little...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Excellent 59 style grab!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I was trying to get some posts in while picking up some shopping at Costco...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> They still making inline 6's out there?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nope.

They make *nothing* out here any more...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I've always liked the Aussie accent. Everyone sounds happy all the time. Even if they are not.
> 
> Then there's the German accent. Even if she's trying to seduce you, you feel like you've done something wrong.


ich liebe dich


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I can generally pick up on speedposters but am far less adept than you and PF at picking up scam artists. I doubt CMSgt Bo will tell you his secrets of detecting scammers as it might aid them in being even more deceptive.


I expect so.

Clearly they don't need our help anyway...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Meanwhile in AUstralia:
https://www.news.com.au/national/politics/scott-morrisons-press-conference-interrupted-by-bloke-yelling-to-everyone-to-get-off-his-grass/news-story/03f07365bd67d2c4cf51d59d95ca40d6


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Meanwhile in AUstralia:
https://www.news.com.au/national/politics/scott-morrisons-press-conference-interrupted-by-bloke-yelling-to-everyone-to-get-off-his-grass/news-story/03f07365bd67d2c4cf51d59d95ca40d6


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Bony nearby also.. we can probably just join a protest as they probably still be going


 Fairly calm in NYC today. Wempe might even be open by then.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Fairly calm in NYC today. Wempe might even be open by then.


Good to hear...I've ignored all news today..overload.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, so I'm safe as of a few months ago?


I think it came into effect last year. Can't recall when exactly.
Might be harder to track foreign visitors though if they use unidentified devices and public internet...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Hers as in bought and paid for


Ahhh.
OK.
Still a good work...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> 1 F22 1 F35 *pilots ok*


Liked for the good news...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Midnight Oil?


Why yes.

Did their music reach Canada?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Just a Nigerian scammer, trying to blend in, banned before he could make his scam Rolex sales post.


Haha.
I think his profile said he was an investment banker.

Investing in scams...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't answer the phone if I don't know who it is.


Normally the same for me, but when you are pitching for jobs and waiting for a call back, you have to take them all - Just in case...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> There's more Australian bands other than Men at Work and U2?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I thought U2 was from Ireland.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh? I used to date a girl from South Carolina. Thought her accent was sexy


My son's mother-in-law is from South Carolina, and her accent is over-the-top southern drawl. Almost same as Scarlett O'Hara in Gone With The Wind.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Half of our scammers are reported by members, the other half are not. Truth is it's less than a dozen guys that don't know when to quit.


Good to know the community is assisting and the mods have their guard up.

Still, it would be time consuming, so I'm thankful you guys make the effort to keep the forum a safe place...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> That's 3.
> 
> Bad news comes in 3's, so you are all good from now on...


Hope so, can't take any more of 2020.

Good night gentlemen!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It would be interesting to know why that wasn't pushed globally, particularly to the US?


Probably the same reason we manufactured our own engines locally in the first place.
Transport Costs...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My son's mother-in-law is from South Carolina, and her accent is over-the-top southern drawl. Almost same as Scarlett O'Hara in Gone With The Wind.


age has a lot to do with it... pre TV pretty different than post TV

course vivian leigh was British?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They could sell a big V8 manual and no electronics and call it a homage to the old HRT Peter Brock cars


'xcept it wouldn't pass any safety regs...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> ...
> 
> Then there's the German accent. Even if she's trying to seduce you, you feel like you've done something wrong.


I'm willing to make an exception in this case.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> U2 are Irish
> 
> AC/DC, Bee Gees are us


And don't forget Air Supply...






SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Earthquakes, fires and mudslides. You guys got it all.


Yeah, at least they don't get hurricanes. Gotta wonder about people who choose to live in FL...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought that was Paris?


That will be our next trip.
Mrs B5 is very keen to go...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, did you ever fly in a F4 Phantom II?
> 
> There's some very nice videos on YouTube


No I never had the opportunity to fly in a F-4 but always wished I had. The F-4 was the major jet fighter while I was on active duty. I did get to fly a T-2J on active duty, but the fighter and attack jets were all single seats.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lucky you!!!


That I am...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, you need to tell Mike that. It was Mike that said to stop stalking the scammers.


Sarge knows everything...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, at least they don't get hurricanes. Gotta wonder about people who choose to live in FL...


Ever notice how NC protrudes into Atlantic?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> pass the ADRs for emissions and safety and you'd have a seller


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My favourite two words starts with a F and ends with F.


Fred Bondf?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Girls from SC are something else...that can be said for a lot of ladies from the southern US.


The ones from North Carolina aren't bad either...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Vegas? No?


Vegas, yes!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, at least they don't get hurricanes. Gotta wonder about people who choose to live in FL...


We got a small one headed straight up our arse in just a few days.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Why yes.
> 
> Did their music reach Canada?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sadly yes :-(

Although their cover of Instant Karma is pretty good


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Haha.
> I think his profile said he was an investment banker.
> 
> Investing in scams...
> ...


What is it was sperm banks?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


Strangely mesmerizing...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Hope so, can't take any more of 2020.
> 
> Good night gentlemen!


Great night with Alessandra


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Probably the same reason we manufactured our own engines locally in the first place.
> Transport Costs...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


true - big 4.0L iron lump


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> And don't forget Air Supply...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now have all outta love in my head, thanks


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, at least they don't get hurricanes. Gotta wonder about people who choose to live in FL...


Well disaster prone area = low mortgage = Tudor fans


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Ever notice how NC protrudes into Atlantic?


Man my US states knowledge sucks - I thought NC was landlocked


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Strangely mesmerizing...


like a car crash ... or an Omega


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta show Marina some love after last week...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta show Marina some love after last week...
> 
> View attachment 15184101


She's stunning but BSF where do you get all these from?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What is it was sperm banks?


That's just nasty.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Emmylou Harris is no ugly duckling either.
> 
> Throw in Dolly during her heyday and you have an amazing trio...


 I've been saving this one to listen to. It was worth the wait.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha


Yeah, every government raids the treasury and the next government formed that will have to get the budget back on track will always blame the previous administration. Well, that's life, right?.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> She's stunning but BSF where do you get all these from?


Google is your friend.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> no it's Speedposting, target: Sticky


I predict you will catch up on two years' time


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I think Vegas is a great idea. Bro Del can put us up!


We will get some hot Russian girls and party like Ibiza.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Meanwhile in AUstralia:
> https://www.news.com.au/national/politics/scott-morrisons-press-conference-interrupted-by-bloke-yelling-to-everyone-to-get-off-his-grass/news-story/03f07365bd67d2c4cf51d59d95ca40d6


Ah! What an Aussie!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Liked for the good news...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I hope it wasn't the one they built for Australia....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Normally the same for me, but when you are pitching for jobs and waiting for a call back, you have to take them all - Just in case...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I think that's right. He invests his time in the WUS members and he banks the money he has scammed. Investment Banker.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My son's mother-in-law is from South Carolina, and her accent is over-the-top southern drawl. Almost same as Scarlett O'Hara in Gone With The Wind.


Gone with the wind...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> 'xcept it wouldn't pass any safety regs...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Small quantity cars can circumvent the ADR/81 Rules.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No I never had the opportunity to fly in a F-4 but always wished I had. The F-4 was the major jet fighter while I was on active duty. I did get to fly a T-2J on active duty, but the fighter and attack jets were all single seats.


Only had been in turbo props. Would have been awesome to be jettison off a carrier deck and feel the G forces.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That I am...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She got a sister? Just asking for a friend


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sarge knows everything...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


True, true.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Fred Bondf?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Do I need to spell it out for you guys?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah! What an Aussie!


Where else but Australia could you tell your country's leader to get off your front lawn because you've just laid grass then everyone complies hahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I predict you will catch up on two years' time


As long as he doesn't find OoO, then we've got no hope


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She got a sister? Just asking for a friend


hahaha


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> So true. Did the Mardi Gras thing in NOLA when I was in college but after that my friends and I left town for the week. A bit too much, even for me back then.


GF from my senior year in HS was from NOLA and wanted to drive down for Mardi Gras. Dum a$$ me said no, another missed opportunity.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> ich liebe dich
> 
> View attachment 15183973


Really?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Cajuns talk funny too but not as funny as Aussies. Maybe because I've been around more Cajuns for longer time than I have Aussies. Actually the only people who don't talk funny are those from California.


I've told that to so many people. Californians don't have accents.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I think it came into effect last year. Can't recall when exactly.
> Might be harder to track foreign visitors though if they use unidentified devices and public internet...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


*whew


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Why yes.
> 
> Did their music reach Canada?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh yeah. Beds are Burning.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Hope so, can't take any more of 2020.
> 
> Good night gentlemen!


I'll take three of those!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, you need to tell Mike that. It was Mike that said to stop stalking the scammers.


Yeah, I remember this, B5 was locked on that scammer like a heat-seeking missile and the scammer complained that B5 was stalking him... LMAO!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm willing to make an exception in this case.
> 
> View attachment 15184045


Gotta keep telling yourself "she's not mad at you, she's not mad at you".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> And don't forget Air Supply...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang. I was trying to forget Air Supply!!!!!!!

Are you really all out of love and so lost without me? Grow a pair!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> That will be our next trip.
> Mrs B5 is very keen to go...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Paris is my fav city.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I now have all outta love in my head, thanks


NRA


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I'll take your word for it.
> (I sat in the back and flew paper planes during Aerodynamics lectures...)


Aerodynamics is nature's best sculptor; every animal that is built for speed, air or sea, is beautiful. When applied, the rules of aerodynamics yield beautiful designs; take the Sukhoi 27 for instance, it was designed at the peak of the cold war with the sole objective of air superiority, with no aesthetic considerations, and yet, it came out to be the nicest looking fighter jet ever (IMO)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Civil servants will be at work


Like I said...

Pron or Gambling...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Thanks to Top Gear I will always associate the Bee Gees with the Isle of Man.


I think they were born in the UK, moved to Australia, and sang about Massachusetts...

Confusing?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> PF has an AP?


He showed us his ALS not an AP. Maybe confusing PF with BSF


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Hope so, can't take any more of 2020.
> 
> Good night gentlemen!


I thought you weren't going to show us those photos of Mrs. Mav?

(Obviously she's wearing a mask, but we can tell)...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I've been saving this one to listen to. It was worth the wait.


Some great talents individually, but put 'em together and wow...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where else but Australia could you tell your country's leader to get off your front lawn because you've just laid grass then everyone complies hahaha


Absolutely. That is what it should be. The prime minister is a MP we elected to serve us. There is no need for a security detail to beat everyone up and clear the whole street for him and best of all, anyone can tell him to bugger off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> As long as he doesn't find OoO, then we've got no hope


I am sure he has dropped by but he sees no point in bringing himself down a few IQ points to interact with a bunch of kids.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yeah, I remember this, B5 was locked on that scammer like a heat-seeking missile and the scammer complained that B5 was stalking him... LMAO!!


The scammer got banned eventually anyways.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Aerodynamics is nature's best sculptor; every animal that is built for speed, air or sea, is beautiful. When applied, the rules of aerodynamics yield beautiful designs; take the Sukhoi 27 for instance, it was designed at the peak of the cold war with the sole objective of air superiority, with no aesthetic considerations, and yet, it came out to be the nicest looking fighter jet ever (IMO)


^^^ This. The Su-27 is the most beautiful war bird. I think I'm buying a scale model of that next


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think that's right. He invests his time in the WUS members and he banks the money he has scammed. Investment Banker.


?

https://yarn.co/yarn-clip/9b6e4a86-cd41-42b5-8db3-b566e00a13f2#WhLJNqqxjV.copy

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She got a sister? Just asking for a friend


An older sister.
A very happily married older sister...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> An older sister.
> A very happily married older sister...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Okay. I will tell him that. I am sure that he is devastated


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do I need to spell it out for you guys?


The final "f" is silent...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where else but Australia could you tell your country's leader to get off your front lawn because you've just laid grass then everyone complies hahaha


A despot would have had him thrown in prison for such insubordination...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Really?


If she knew you like we do, how could she not...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yeah, I remember this, B5 was locked on that scammer like a heat-seeking missile and *the scammer complained that B5 was stalking him... *LMAO!!


I was...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao. Screw down that crown.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In recent podcast Cameron Weiss recently commented that the Omega Seamaster (he was referring to the PO) is actually pressure tested with the crown and HeV open. Nothing they publicise because it's not something that they want to guarantee.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't answer the phone if I don't know who it is.


Problem I find (and hate) is someone calling in the middle of the night when I'm travelling in a different time zone. I usually keep the sound off most of the time but not when travelling in case someone in family needs to get a hold of me. Hate being woken up by some internet seller: hate, hate, hate....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So doing a little shopping and jomashop has a 572 but is this a fake or is it photoshopped the movement number and serial out? Confused. 

















After looking at more models they are listing, I believe they photoshop a lot of the movement numbers out along with the serial. 
OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Another fine example of PF's signature investigative work has just been posted on the Omega subforum

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-pioneered-use-904l-steel-5192499-5.html#post51870569

P.S.: let's keep it under wrap, I encouraged them to post this thread in the Rolex subforum to wind up the Rolex fanboys ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Problem I find (and hate) is someone calling in the middle of the night when I'm travelling in a different time zone. I usually keep the sound off most of the time but not when travelling in case someone in family needs to get a hold of me. Hate being woken up by some internet seller: hate, hate, hate....


Because of that, you get multiple Likes 

Me too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> So doing a little shopping and jomashop has a 572 but is this a fake or is it photoshopped the movement number and serial out? Confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Jomashop would sell you a fake although they might exercise their artistic flair in posting pictures of the watches for sale. I also think sometimes they may not have the watch you want and someone rings someone to get hold of the watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Another fine example of PF's signature investigative work has just been posted on the Omega subforum
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-pioneered-use-904l-steel-5192499-5.html#post51870569
> 
> P.S.: let's keep it under wrap, I encouraged them to post this thread in the Rolex subforum to wind up the Rolex fanboys ;-)


Excellent detective work brother PF. 

A good read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> So doing a little shopping and jomashop has a 572 but is this a fake or is it photoshopped the movement number and serial out? Confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's common that serial numbers are blackened out so that no one can report the watch as stolen, which would cause a lot of problems if you actually own the watch and are trying to sell it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We are not there yet for teleportation. We can't even teleport a fly.


Just get in the chamber with it, that'll probably work out just fine


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Just get in the chamber with it, that'll probably work out just fine


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

What do we think of this new Longines Spirit? Comes as a three hander and a chrono. 40mm and 42mm I believe. To me it looks like a nicer version of the Hamilton Khaki.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Another fine example of PF's signature investigative work has just been posted on the Omega subforum
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-pioneered-use-904l-steel-5192499-5.html#post51870569
> 
> P.S.: let's keep it under wrap, I encouraged them to post this thread in the Rolex subforum to wind up the Rolex fanboys ;-)


Impressive work bro PF, that calls for two likes


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice bird. He paid you a visit?


Some kids fishing on a pier so he wanted free food and did get it...smart bird


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anyone can sing like Bee Gees. Just wear tight undies


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> We got a small one headed straight up our arse in just a few days.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I am watching it closely as well since I am east of you


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Figure this is safe by now. If you know, you know.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What is it was sperm banks?





CMSgt Bo said:


> That's just nasty.


"Sir! No! No no no, sir! Not the envelope!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've told that to so many people. Californians don't have accents.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Except for the dreaded "Valley Girl" accent... Oy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Except for the dreaded "Valley Girl" accent... Oy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll take three of those!


Show us you can handle _one_ first!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> He showed us his ALS not an AP. Maybe confusing PF with BSF


Charlie tested and Charlie approved.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


The Hee Bee Gee Bee's version...






SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Problem I find (and hate) is someone calling in the middle of the night when I'm travelling in a different time zone. I usually keep the sound off most of the time but not when travelling in case someone in family needs to get a hold of me. Hate being woken up by some internet seller: hate, hate, hate....


Your phone may have function like mine? You mark favorites and allow them to come through on DND.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Missed trips... Getting ready for college.. Friend (not too close a friend as he had chased Mrs BT with no success for couple of years) said hey let's go to NY some place called Woodstock having a music thing..
Me.. Nah too busy...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still trying to make it up to Marina...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie tested and Charlie approved.
> 
> View attachment 15184771


Do I spot an orange monster?

Regret selling mine...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Missed trips... Getting ready for college.. Friend (not too close a friend as he had chased Mrs BT with no success for couple of years) said hey let's go to NY some place called Woodstock having a music thing..
> Me.. Nah too busy...


Oops!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Caught up.

Any of you kangbangers like Miss Talia Wittman?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Do I spot an orange monster?
> 
> Regret selling mine...


Sharp eyes! Just don't tell B5...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Excellent detective work brother PF.
> 
> A good read. Thanks for sharing.


For those of you that don't want to get dirty on the Omega forum, this was my reply to PF

Re: Omega pioneered the use of 904L steel
PF, after your excellent post, I think that we can agree that Omega was not using 904L steel as early as the late 1960s, as stated in the video (fake news). As you wrote it wasn't developed until the late 1970s, and doing a quick literature search (using 904L steels) the first publication was from 1979.

ASBERG, M., HENRIKSON, S. & ÅSBERG, M. (1979). Technical Note: A New Accelerated Test for Studying the Susceptibility of Stainless Steels to Chloride Stress Corrosion Cracking. CORROSION, vol. 35 (9), pp. 429-432

Digging a bit on the interwebs I found that in the 1960s Comex was using UR50 (UNS S32404) for their diving bell. Since Omega mentions using the same steel for the Ploprof that Comex was using for their diving bells, we can presume that the Ploprof was made of UNS S32404 not UNS N08904 (aka 904L). The also leads us to conclude that Omega was using corrosion resistant steel years before Rolex, albeit not 904L.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What do we think of this new Longines Spirit? Comes as a three hander and a chrono. 40mm and 42mm I believe. To me it looks like a nicer version of the Hamilton Khaki.


I like the look as its half and half (i.e. toolish with class) and if it has Longines more modern movement it should be very accurate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> For those of you that don't want to get dirty on the Omega forum, this was my reply to PF
> 
> Re: Omega pioneered the use of 904L steel
> PF, after your excellent post, I think that we can agree that Omega was not using 904L steel as early as the late 1960s, as stated in the video (fake news). As you wrote it wasn't developed until the late 1970s, and doing a quick literature search (using 904L steels) the first publication was from 1979.
> ...


RJ, thanks for adding this. Love me some stress corrosion cracking talk...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Your phone may have function like mine? You mark favorites and allow them to come through on DND.


After reading your post I'm gonna check into it. Step one how to use voice mail . My default, other than when I'm travelling, is to always keep the phone on silent mode.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What do we think of this new Longines Spirit? Comes as a three hander and a chrono. 40mm and 42mm I believe. To me it looks like a nicer version of the Hamilton Khaki.


Nice, I have always liked Longines as a brand. Some good watches in their range too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Some kids fishing on a pier so he wanted free food and did get it...smart bird


Wonder who started the saying "bird brains"?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> For those of you that don't want to get dirty on the Omega forum, this was my reply to PF
> 
> Re: Omega pioneered the use of 904L steel
> PF, after your excellent post, I think that we can agree that Omega was not using 904L steel as early as the late 1960s, as stated in the video (fake news). As you wrote it wasn't developed until the late 1970s, and doing a quick literature search (using 904L steels) the first publication was from 1979.
> ...


Thanks for the enlightening explanation


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like the look as its half and half (i.e. toolish with class) and if it has Longines more modern movement it should be very accurate.


It has the L888.4, which is a dressed up ETA 2892-A2 turned COSC. Longines will say that it goes through enough iterations to be considered in-house. Either way it's a very good movement.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like the look as its half and half (i.e. toolish with class) and if it has Longines more modern movement it should be very accurate.


It has the L888.4, which is a dressed up ETA 2892-A2 turned COSC. Longines will say that it goes through enough iterations to be considered in-house. Either way it's a very good movement.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What do we think of this new Longines Spirit? Comes as a three hander and a chrono. 40mm and 42mm I believe. To me it looks like a nicer version of the Hamilton Khaki.


Sorry bro it does nothing for me. Too run of the mill I'm afraid.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> For those of you that don't want to get dirty on the Omega forum, this was my reply to PF
> 
> Re: Omega pioneered the use of 904L steel
> PF, after your excellent post, I think that we can agree that Omega was not using 904L steel as early as the late 1960s, as stated in the video (fake news). As you wrote it wasn't developed until the late 1970s, and doing a quick literature search (using 904L steels) the first publication was from 1979.
> ...


And that was mine to RJ

"Great job RJ, you found the PloProf metal, but not so fast jumping to the conclusion that Omega was using corrosion resistant steel years before Rolex; my answer will surprise you... but I will leave it for tomorrow, got to keep the suspense"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, every government raids the treasury and the next government formed that will have to get the budget back on track will always blame the previous administration. Well, that's life, right?.


Except the next government never gets the budget back on track. So the government deficit spending can keeps being kicked until finally the can is kicked off a cliff. I recall my college freshman economics professor illustration of the 16 y/o daughter telling her parents "I'm pregnant but not to worry. Just I teensy-weensy, itty-bit pregnant."


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Sorry bro it does nothing for me. Too run of the mill I'm afraid.


Yeah, I do see that. Maybe the blue caught my eye. I'm also a sucker for Longines. I used to intern there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gone with the wind...


Yes, as I recall the novel "Gone with the Wind" took place of S Australia. The movie was produced in 1939, and one of the lines by Rhett Butler at the end of the movie was "Frankly my darling I don't five a damn!" Created quite a stir back then as it was the first time a cuss word was used in cinema. I'm sure BT rememberers well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ This. The Su-27 is the most beautiful war bird. I think I'm buying a scale model of that next


I think PF has an actual Sukhoi in his garage.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Only had been in turbo props. Would have been awesome to be jettison off a carrier deck and feel the G forces.


During my six-month stint in the training command in Pensacola, I did have the opportunity of sitting in the front seat of a T-28 and making several touch and go's off the USS Lexington. About halfway through I asked the pilot in command "My turn now?" Of course he said #%%* NO but was a memorable experience anyhow.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Found what I want for my next birthday present! Now just need to find it actually for sale somewhere...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Yes, as I recall the novel "Gone with the Wind" took place of S Australia. The movie was produced in 1939, and one of the lines by Rhett Butler at the end of the movie was "Frankly my darling I don't five a damn!" *Created quite a stir back then as it was the first time a cuss word was used in cinema.* I'm sure BT rememberers well.


Reminds me of the South Park episode where they spoofed a fictional "Cop Drama" TV show saying the word "shyt" and how big of a deal everyone thought it was -- and the South Park characters freely used the word with a number in the top corner counting off how many times everyone said it.

Even funnier was the fact that we watched that episode at my grandpa's house in Florida. "This is a great show, Grandpa," we said, and within fifteen minutes, Cartman was rattling off "Shyt shyt shyt shyt shyt shyt shyt shyt!"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What do we think of this new Longines Spirit? Comes as a three hander and a chrono. 40mm and 42mm I believe. To me it looks like a nicer version of the Hamilton Khaki.


Looks all right. Simply a generic watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> He showed us his ALS not an AP. Maybe confusing PF with BSF


I doubt any of us are aware of the full extent of the collections of PF or BSF as neither one is particularly ostentatious about what they own, or even who they really are. Both understated in their personas.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Lunch break for the Stepford Wives.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> So doing a little shopping and jomashop has a 572 but is this a fake or is it photoshopped the movement number and serial out? Confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were entertaining the purchase of a 572, I would purchase from Govberg's rather than Jomashop, even if I paid a bit more. Keep in mind Govberg's is also a Panerai AD whereas Jomashop is strictly gray and offers their own warranty rather than factory. The most expensive watch I would buy from Jomashop would be under $49.00.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I doubt any of us are aware of the full extent of the collections of PF or BSF as neither one is particularly ostentatious about what they own, or even who they really are. Both understated in their personas.


I want to be PF in my next life.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I am watching it closely as well since I am east of you


With the Pandemic and the riots & looting over the past 10 days, why not a really nasty hurricane season to cap off a very special 2020?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> For those of you that don't want to get dirty on the Omega forum, this was my reply to PF
> 
> Re: Omega pioneered the use of 904L steel
> PF, after your excellent post, I think that we can agree that Omega was not using 904L steel as early as the late 1960s, as stated in the video (fake news). As you wrote it wasn't developed until the late 1970s, and doing a quick literature search (using 904L steels) the first publication was from 1979.
> ...











You mean my RM was not made from 904L stainless steel?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I doubt any of us are aware of the full extent of the collections of PF or BSF as neither one is particularly ostentatious about what they own, or even who they really are. Both understated in their personas.


well, he's got an orange monster....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Caught up.
> 
> Any of you kangbangers like Miss Talia Wittman?


Can't say I'm familiar with her work...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I think PF has an actual Sukhoi in his garage.


You mean PF's private hangar?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sharp eyes! Just don't tell B5...


Glad I missed it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@5959HH perhaps our prayer is being answered...

The Tudor heritage Ranger is no longer on the official website. An update maybe?

Also the previously available Prince Date and Date-Day are no longer found on the Hong Kong website...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks all right. Simply a generic watch.


I discern Longines is making a very nice mid tier watch these days.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> For those of you that don't want to get dirty on the Omega forum, this was my reply to PF
> 
> Re: Omega pioneered the use of 904L steel
> PF, after your excellent post, I think that we can agree that Omega was not using 904L steel as early as the late 1960s, as stated in the video (fake news). As you wrote it wasn't developed until the late 1970s, and doing a quick literature search (using 904L steels) the first publication was from 1979.
> ...


That thread has become much more educational than anyone could have possibly envisaged!

Good work PF and RJ...

#OoOUniversity

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> @5959HH perhaps our prayer is being answered...
> 
> The Tudor heritage Ranger is no longer on the official website. An update maybe?
> 
> Also the previously available Prince Date and Date-Day are no longer going on the Hong Kong website...


Maybe a near future post COVID19 new and improved updated Tudor lineups?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Maybe a near future post COVID19 new and improved updated Tudor lineups?


The website has just been updated so it's anyone's guess. Curious this time around there's nothing through the grape vine this time around.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> You mean my RM was not made from 904L stainless steel?


Pretty sure your Milgauss is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> The website has just been updated so it's anyone's guess. Curious this time around there's nothing through the grape vine this time around.


I've seen some other brands pare back their offerings a lot over the past year, especially the past few months. I'd be surprised if Tudor was doing the same, though, since they should be as healthy as the Rolex mothership. Maybe they're just cycling through trends the way Omega does.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just saw the video of Justin Trudeau living through the longest 21 seconds of his life. :-d


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I discern Longines is making a very nice mid tier watch these days.


I think so, too. Good enough brand heritage & recognition to serve as a nice gift watch.

(remembering how I gave my mom a Raymond Weil and she said, "Uh... Okay?")


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I've seen some other brands pare back their offerings a lot over the past year, especially the past few months. I'd be surprised if Tudor was doing the same, though, since they should be as healthy as the Rolex mothership. Maybe they're just cycling through trends the way Omega does.


Not sure. The North Flag is newer than the Ranger and is still on there, but the Heritage Chrono is an earlier model yet also still available.

So yeah like I said absolutely no idea.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lunch break for the Stepford Wives.
> 
> View attachment 15185337
> 
> ...


This seems like a good place for a placeholder.

Goodnight all...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I think so, too. Good enough brand heritage & recognition to serve as a nice gift watch.
> 
> (remembering how I gave my mom a Raymond Weil and she said, "Uh... Okay?")


I think for brands like Longines, Tissot, Raymond Weil, and Baume & Mercier etc is their styling are a bit old school and while they offer some solid watches, they simply don't offer much attraction to younger, new customers.

Even for semi-old people like myself they seem lack luster in terms of styling.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> After reading your post I'm gonna check into it. Step one how to use voice mail . My default, other than when I'm travelling, is to always keep the phone on silent mode.


If yours is Android... Here's the steps.. Screen shots course remember to mark favorite contacts screwed that up... Added screen numbers 
#4








#3








#2 in then set schedule allow calls exception backout








#1 select do not disturb


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good morning from LA! Looks like things are starting to calm down a bit. Lots of peaceful protests around city hall, the mayor's house, but limited looting and violence. Still under curfew here, but pushed back to 10pm, I think. And that earthquake last night was actually an aftershock from last year's earthquakes that we had.

Anyways, here's the watch for the day. Haven't used this one in a while.










Hope all is well elsewhere.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

What we're doing wrist shots now?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> I thought you weren't going to show us those photos of Mrs. Mav?
> 
> (Obviously she's wearing a mask, but we can tell)...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Funny. Mrs Mav asked me what my watch internet friends said about her pic. So I showed her this post, and she's like WTF, why you post that weird photo of me smiling like the Joker. :-d

So maybe she does want me to post those other ones instead... ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Except the next government never gets the budget back on track. So the government deficit spending can keeps being kicked until finally the can is kicked off a cliff. I recall my college freshman economics professor illustration of the 16 y/o daughter telling her parents "I'm pregnant but not to worry. Just I teensy-weensy, itty-bit pregnant."


We have solved the problem. We just cut down more trees. Print more money. Problem solved.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Yes, as I recall the novel "Gone with the Wind" took place of S Australia. The movie was produced in 1939, and one of the lines by Rhett Butler at the end of the movie was "Frankly my darling I don't five a damn!" Created quite a stir back then as it was the first time a cuss word was used in cinema. I'm sure BT rememberers well.


Line was "frankly my dear, I don't give a damn".


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Funny. Mrs Mav asked me what my watch internet friends said about her pic. So I showed her this post, and she's like WTF, why you post that weird photo of me smiling like the Joker. :-d
> 
> So maybe she does want me to post those other ones instead... ;-)


Actually I think that last one was an amazing photo. But as a professional photographer I can tell you one thing - the ladies like certain photos, and hate certain photos, for no reason obvious to us men.

Best advice I can give regarding photos of your Mrs and which ones to choose, let them do the choosing!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I think for brands like Longines, Tissot, Raymond Weil, and Baume & Mercier etc is their styling are a bit old school and while they offer some solid watches, they simply don't offer much attraction to younger, new customers.
> 
> Even for semi-old people like myself they seem lack luster in terms of styling.


In my mom's case, though, because she doesn't know the brand name (and she doesn't know how to graciously receive gifts), she didn't recognize it as anything nice at all. She would've been happier if we got her a new $100 Seiko.

My dad totally digs the RW that we got him, though. "Finally, I have a nice Swiss watch!" he said.

A foul ball, and a line drive triple, for their anniversary gifts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> @5959HH perhaps our prayer is being answered...
> 
> The Tudor heritage Ranger is no longer on the official website. An update maybe?
> 
> Also the previously available Prince Date and Date-Day are no longer found on the Hong Kong website...


That could be interesting.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> In my mom's case, though, because she doesn't know the brand name (and she doesn't know how to graciously receive gifts), she didn't recognize it as anything nice at all. She would've been happier if we got her a new $100 Seiko.
> 
> My dad totally digs the RW that we got him, though. "Finally, I have a nice Swiss watch!" he said.
> 
> A foul ball, and a line drive triple, for their anniversary gifts.


Again this shows what we've suspected for a long time - non-watch folks don't care.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> What we're doing wrist shots now?


Now we know you have at least 2 pair of jeans.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Now we know you have at least 2 pair of jeans.


Lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Funny. Mrs Mav asked me what my watch internet friends said about her pic. So I showed her this post, and she's like WTF, why you post that weird photo of me smiling like the Joker. :-d
> 
> So maybe she does want me to post those other ones instead... ;-)


Well I hope you showed her posts like mine too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Show us you can handle _one_ first!


Deliver one to me and I'll record it? Just an audio recording, or a carefully edited video.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> In my mom's case, though, because she doesn't know the brand name (and she doesn't know how to graciously receive gifts), she didn't recognize it as anything nice at all. She would've been happier if we got her a new $100 Seiko.
> 
> My dad totally digs the RW that we got him, though. "Finally, I have a nice Swiss watch!" he said.
> 
> A foul ball, and a line drive triple, for their anniversary gifts.


Well if it makes you feel better, a RW was first watch I gave to Mrs BT years back. She loved it or at least said she did.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> In my mom's case, though, because she doesn't know the brand name (and she doesn't know how to graciously receive gifts), she didn't recognize it as anything nice at all. She would've been happier if we got her a new $100 Seiko.
> 
> My dad totally digs the RW that we got him, though. "Finally, I have a nice Swiss watch!" he said.
> 
> A foul ball, and a line drive triple, for their anniversary gifts.


Well if it makes you feel better, a RW was first watch I gave to Mrs BT years back. She loved it or at least said she did.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

At first glance I thought this was a Tudor Black bay 36...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Again this shows what we've suspected for a long time - non-watch folks don't care.


Yessir. It's why I now refuse to entertain any ideas of microbrands, kickstarter projects, or even big names that are hard to find, as gift watches. You've got less than five seconds to make the recipient say, "Wow!" when they open the box.

We watch nerds are oddities for sure. When my godfather gave me that first Rado, my response was, "Cool, what is it, tell me more". He's as nerdy as any of us here and gave an entertaining testimony about why he likes the brand.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Deliver one to me and I'll record it? Just an audio recording, or a carefully edited video.


You need Mav's help here. Me, not so much.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yessir. It's why I now refuse to entertain any ideas of microbrands, kickstarter projects, or even big names that are hard to find, as gift watches. You've got less than five seconds to make the recipient say, "Wow!" when they open the box.
> 
> We watch nerds are oddities for sure. When my godfather gave me that first Rado, my response was, "Cool, what is it, tell me more". He's as nerdy as any of us here and gave an entertaining testimony about why he likes the brand.


Rado did some interesting innovations back in the day, if I recall correctly they were the first to use ceramic for their watch cases.

And they came out with "DiaStar", a stainless steel watch that "can't be scratched". Sounds familiar? DiaShield time any bells?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> At first glance I thought this was a Tudor Black bay 36...


I actually like it. Wonder how they managed the bezel and if it looks too wide in real life. I've seen modded SKX007s with plain bezels and they always looked clunky to me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Line was "frankly my dear, I don't give a damn".


Frankly me olde fading memory ain't worth a damn either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I think that last one was an amazing photo. But as a professional photographer I can tell you one thing - the ladies like certain photos, and hate certain photos, for no reason obvious to us men.
> 
> Best advice I can give regarding photos of your Mrs and which ones to choose, let them do the choosing!


Sage advice and bears repeating.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I actually like it. Wonder how they managed the bezel and if it looks too wide in real life. I've seen modded SKX007s with plain bezels and they always looked clunky to me.


Only if they don't have a list price of $300...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Well I hope you showed her posts like mine too.


She did see that and commented that you guys are dirty and funny.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> She did see that and commented that you guys are dirty and funny.


Emphasis on dirty...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That could be interesting.


You've been looking for an in-house movement Ranger too as I recall. For no less than the past three years.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You might need Mav's help here. Me, not so much.


I can try to send Sap a blow up doll?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> You've been looking for an in-house movement Ranger too as I recall. For no less than the past three years.


A 36 ~ 39mm Ranger with an in-house movement, bracelet with proper endlinks...
I'm all in.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Yessir. It's why I now refuse to entertain any ideas of microbrands, kickstarter projects, or even big names that are hard to find, as gift watches. You've got less than five seconds to make the recipient say, "Wow!" when they open the box.
> 
> We watch nerds are oddities for sure. When my godfather gave me that first Rado, my response was, "Cool, what is it, tell me more". He's as nerdy as any of us here and gave an entertaining testimony about why he likes the brand.


Thanks to you I've come to an appreciation of Rado watches although extremely doubtful I'll buy one for myself.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Rado did some interesting innovations back in the day, if I recall correctly they were the first to use ceramic for their watch cases.
> 
> And they came out with "DiaStar", a stainless steel watch that "can't be scratched". Sounds familiar? DiaShield time any bells?


This was a billboard back in the days in Hong Kong.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> A 36 ~ 39mm Ranger with an in-house movement, bracelet with proper endlinks...
> I'm all in.


Maybe even similar 40mm case size as the North Flag but without the NF integral bracelet. Problem with Tudor in-house movements is maybe too thick for a 36 ~ 39mm case without being clunky like the 38.5mm Omega AT.

I just noticed this is my 11,000th post.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Thanks to you I've come to an appreciation of Rado watches although extremely doubtful I'll buy one for myself.


I would've never thought of buying them either, but out of respect for my godfather's gifting, I wore my PVD Centrix nearly daily (particularly on service uniform days; think business casual) and thoroughly enjoyed it. Before that watch, if you tried to tell me that I'd like a gold Swiss watch with diamonds, I'd have said you were out of your gourd.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You've been looking for an in-house movement Ranger too as I recall. For no less than the past three years.


And 40mm... Course hate to renege on word.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Maybe even similar 40mm case size as the North Flag but without the NF integral bracelet. Problem with Tudor in-house movements is maybe too thick for a 36 ~ 39mm case without being clunky like the 38.5mm Omega AT.


Actually not necessarily. I have tried on a Black Bay 58 and it's not at all bulky nor thick. As with most Rolex watches the convex caseback hides some of the thickness and the watch was actually pretty slim, not dress watch slim but definitely befitting a sports watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Rado did some interesting innovations back in the day, if I recall correctly they were the first to use ceramic for their watch cases.
> 
> And they came out with "DiaStar", a stainless steel watch that "can't be scratched". Sounds familiar? DiaShield time any bells?


He gave me one of those, too. Either NOS or recently discontinued, unsized, and paired with a black Integral. It's like Rado's equivalent of the Datejust.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> He gave me one of those, too. Either NOS or recently discontinued, unsized, and paired with a black Integral. It's like Rado's equivalent of the Datejust.
> 
> View attachment 15185591


Wow he's really a fan eh!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Wow he's really a fan eh!


He's an aircraft engineer, so he was really into the different materials that Rado uses.

I'm not sure if he's got any of his own, though. The last time I saw any pictures of his collection was... wow, maybe seven years ago?... and he had a wide variety from Citizen, Movado, some vintage pieces, and a pair of older Datejusts with matching Seiko5s. When we visited two summers ago, he was wearing a newer DJ with a white Roman dial (I forget if it was SS or TT).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> And 40mm... Course hate to renege on word.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> He's an aircraft engineer, so he was really into the different materials that Rado uses.
> 
> I'm not sure if he's got any of his own, though. The last time I saw any pictures of his collection was... wow, maybe seven years ago?... and he had a wide variety from Citizen, Movado, some vintage pieces, and a pair of older Datejusts with matching Seiko5s. When we visited two summers ago, he was wearing a newer DJ with a white Roman dial (I forget if it was SS or TT).


At one time I had a Movado Museum too. I think it was around 1986. It's a clean looking watch and I liked it.

Strangely I don't even remember when it's lost...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to turn in gents.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie and I have a lot in common...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Who is this young lady?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks all right. Simply a generic watch.


Generic looking with a solid movement, but generic yes I agree.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't think Jomashop would sell you a fake although they might exercise their artistic flair in posting pictures of the watches for sale. I also think sometimes they may not have the watch you want and someone rings someone to get hold of the watch.


 Independent of this, I noticed previously that Jomashop generally obscures identifying numbers in their photos.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Independent of this, I noticed previously that Jomashop generally obscures identifying numbers in their photos.


They probably do not want the watch to be traceable back to the AD from which Jomashop obtained it?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> They probably do not want the watch to be traceable back to the AD from which Jomashop obtained it?


And/or the watch in the photo might not be the watch that the customer receives?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> And 40mm... Course hate to renege on word.


Are you implying you're not currently looking to buy another watch?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Are you implying you're not currently looking to buy another watch?


That's a paddlin'


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What do we think of this new Longines Spirit? Comes as a three hander and a chrono. 40mm and 42mm I believe. To me it looks like a nicer version of the Hamilton Khaki.


I think the new tag Autavia would be a better option and close to that styling but a colored bezel. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Swear to god, this is totally not planned. Neither of these watches were hacked to leave their hands at similar positions.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I am watching it closely as well since I am east of you


I just got the call for hurricane coverage at work Sunday morning. As terrifying as these things are, I love em. I'm afraid of tornados but most other severe weather situations excite me. I really get psyched up when a storm is on the way and will stay outside and watch it come in until it gets dangerous.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Still my all time favorite


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> RJ, thanks for adding this. Love me some stress corrosion cracking talk...


Well then let's talk about Hastelloy. You wanna out do Rolex 904L, make a hastelloy watch. Harder, pretty sure it's polishable, and even more resistant. It's impressive stuff.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I can try to send Sap a blow up doll?


No need. Gotta a few already.

Ooops. Must use inside voice!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Are you implying you're not currently looking to buy another watch?


Correct


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

https://zeloswatches.com/collections/mirage-tourbillon


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> If yours is Android... Here's the steps.. Screen shots course remember to mark favorite contacts screwed that up... Added screen numbers
> #4
> View attachment 15185421
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've never owned an Android: 2 Nokia's, 1 Blackberry and now an IPhone. My choosing a brand has not boded well for the brand but so far Apple seems to be doing ok.

My son-in-law (a Microsoft engineer) is coming tomorrow so I'll show him your post and he should be able to figure it out for my IPhone.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> https://zeloswatches.com/collections/mirage-tourbillon


Swinging for the fences with that one. They're even including a large finished wood display box and a leather travel briefcase with space for 10 watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks. I've never owned an Android: 2 Nokia's, 1 Blackberry and now an IPhone. My choosing a brand has not boded well for the brand but so far Apple seems to be doing ok.
> 
> My son-in-law (a Microsoft engineer) is coming tomorrow so I'll show him your post and he should be able to figure it out for my IPhone.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Gimme a few minutes...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> I can try to send Sap a blow up doll?


Talk to BT first. He's got a 6 mo supply 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Correct


I should've done same thing when I was your age.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who is this young lady?
> 
> View attachment 15185669


I think her name is Jane and Tarzan is looking for her.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Correct


good luck with that ! ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> https://zeloswatches.com/collections/mirage-tourbillon


Opportunity for someone to own a Tourbillon for just under $12,000. Maybe PF will order one to use as a beater Tourbillon?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Opportunity for someone to own a Tourbillon for just under $12,000. Maybe PF will order one to use as a beater Tourbillon?


60h PR with a Tourbillon is impressive

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What do we think of this new Longines Spirit? Comes as a three hander and a chrono. 40mm and 42mm I believe. To me it looks like a nicer version of the Hamilton Khaki.


I generally like it, especially the blue. I love blue dials.

But as I look closer, the date font color is beige? If so, that's weird instead using white to match the numerals.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Caught up!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Well then let's talk about Hastelloy. You wanna out do Rolex 904L, make a hastelloy watch. Harder, pretty sure it's polishable, and even more resistant. It's impressive stuff.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Used to work in a place with Hastelloy reactors. They even had sewer pipes made of 316L...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> Independent of this, I noticed previously that Jomashop generally obscures identifying numbers in their photos.


Usually, most people, including on forums, mask their serial numbers so fakers don't use them on fakes


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Swinging for the fences with that one. They're even including a large finished wood display box and a leather travel briefcase with space for 10 watches.


Did you check the price? Lmao


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Used to work in a place with Hastelloy reactors. They even had sewer pipes made of 316L...


And when those sewer pipes made of 316L were replaced, guess where the replaced sewer pipes were sent? Answer: Shipped to Switzerland to be recycled into Omega watch cases.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> He gave me one of those, too. Either NOS or recently discontinued, unsized, and paired with a black Integral. It's like Rado's equivalent of the Datejust.
> 
> View attachment 15185591


Very nice Rado set with some great variety BSi ...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


>


Liked for Cher's outfit.

I do believe she may have actually invented the Mankini.

Reminds me that we haven't seen @Merv for a while...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who is this young lady?
> 
> View attachment 15185669


Hannah Ann Sluss
Apparently from the US Bachelor show...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Unce_Turbo_997 said:
> 
> 
> > What do we think of this new Longines Spirit? Comes as a three hander and a chrono. 40mm and 42mm I believe. To me it looks like a nicer version of the Hamilton Khaki.
> ...


I tried on the new Autavia last year and really liked the way it looked...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Swear to god, this is totally not planned. Neither of these watches were hacked to leave their hands at similar positions.
> 
> View attachment 15185811


Interesting.

Not only are we being monitored by the outside for ideas and as the source of all truth on the internet, this is evidence that we are now being *manipulated* by outside forces as well!

Aliens...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I just got the call for hurricane coverage at work Sunday morning. As terrifying as these things are, I love em. I'm afraid of tornados but most other severe weather situations excite me. I really get psyched up when a storm is on the way and will stay outside and watch it come in until it gets dangerous.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


#stormchaser...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> https://zeloswatches.com/collections/mirage-tourbillon


Seems well executed for a skeleton, and is actually reasonably legible.

The materials are interesting as well...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks. I've never owned an Android: 2 Nokia's, 1 Blackberry and now an IPhone. My choosing a brand has not boded well for the brand but so far Apple seems to be doing ok.
> 
> My son-in-law (a Microsoft engineer) is coming tomorrow so I'll show him your post and he should be able to figure it out for my IPhone.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


At least you can't be held responsible for Microsoft's attempt at that market.

I wonder who that person was - who bought a MS phone...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I just spoke to a swedish friend of mine 

Apparently the swedes are really sick and tired of the 6 ft social distancing....

They can’t wait to get back to the normal 15 ft.... ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks. I've never owned an Android: 2 Nokia's, 1 Blackberry and now an IPhone. My choosing a brand has not boded well for the brand but so far Apple seems to be doing ok.
> 
> My son-in-law (a Microsoft engineer) is coming tomorrow so I'll show him your post and he should be able to figure it out for my IPhone.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


GF

Restricting call notifications to only allow ones on your Favorites list:
Settings -> Do Not Disturb -> Allow Calls From Favorites

How to add Favorites:
Contacts app -> select contact -> Add To Favorites (but I don't think you can Remove here)

Edit Favorites (add and remove):
Phone app -> Favorites tab on the bottom -> Edit or "+"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Did you check the price? Lmao


Yup, that's what I meant by "swinging for the fences" - they're either going to blast it for a home run, or they're going to break an ankle and drop for the season on a strikeout.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Usually, most people, including on forums, mask their serial numbers so fakers don't use them on fakes


 That makes sense for serial numbers, but Jomashop sometimes obscures part numbers, too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh yeah. Beds are Burning.


And ears are bleeding...

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yeah, I remember this, B5 was locked on that scammer like a heat-seeking missile and the scammer complained that B5 was stalking him... LMAO!!


Hahahahaha I didn't know that the latter happened. That's brilliants!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang. I was trying to forget Air Supply!!!!!!!
> 
> Are you really all out of love and so lost without me? Grow a pair!


You know he was right though Sap

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> NRA


And it's now back in my head

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I think they were born in the UK, moved to Australia, and sang about Massachusetts...
> 
> Confusing?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Does that make them our musical Mel Gibson?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Absolutely. That is what it should be. The prime minister is a MP we elected to serve us. There is no need for a security detail to beat everyone up and clear the whole street for him and best of all, anyone can tell him to bugger off.


I love how he complies in that vid telling his staff and the press to move back a few steps

Brother of OoO


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> I just spoke to a swedish friend of mine
> 
> Apparently the swedes are really sick and tired of the 6 ft social distancing....
> 
> They can't wait to get back to the normal 15 ft.... ;-)


 It's been a long time since I heard a Swedish joke. The one most often told in my family is pretty similar. It's about the Swedish man who loved his wife so much that he almost told her.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure he has dropped by but he sees no point in bringing himself down a few IQ points to interact with a bunch of kids.


To quote BT: hey I resemble that remark

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Another fine example of PF's signature investigative work has just been posted on the Omega subforum
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-pioneered-use-904l-steel-5192499-5.html#post51870569
> 
> P.S.: let's keep it under wrap, I encouraged them to post this thread in the Rolex subforum to wind up the Rolex fanboys ;-)


Nice post!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> "Sir! No! No no no, sir! Not the envelope!"


Ewww

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Missed trips... Getting ready for college.. Friend (not too close a friend as he had chased Mrs BT with no success for couple of years) said hey let's go to NY some place called Woodstock having a music thing..
> Me.. Nah too busy...


I think the way that ended makes for a better story than you actually going to Woodstock

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Caught up.
> 
> Any of you kangbangers like Miss Talia Wittman?


No idea who she is. Pics may help...

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Maybe a near future post COVID19 new and improved updated Tudor lineups?


Knowing how Tudor works They're just going to be replaced with the BB Ranger and BB day-date

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Good morning from LA! Looks like things are starting to calm down a bit. Lots of peaceful protests around city hall, the mayor's house, but limited looting and violence. Still under curfew here, but pushed back to 10pm, I think. And that earthquake last night was actually an aftershock from last year's earthquakes that we had.
> 
> Anyways, here's the watch for the day. Haven't used this one in a while.
> 
> ...


Good to hear it's settled a bit. Hope it stays that way

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I tried on the new Autavia last year and really liked the way it looked...


It's a very pretty watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I think that last one was an amazing photo. But as a professional photographer I can tell you one thing - the ladies like certain photos, and hate certain photos, for no reason obvious to us men.
> 
> Best advice I can give regarding photos of your Mrs and which ones to choose, let them do the choosing!


Lmao that is so true. I suspect it's because you'd go off the 'quality of the shot as a photographer' as against their perception of how they look in that photo? That's been my experience of it anyway

Brother of OoO


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> No idea who she is. Pics may help...
> 
> Brother of OoO


Singer songwriter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> She did see that and commented that you guys are dirty and funny.


I don't know about us being funny

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Maybe even similar 40mm case size as the North Flag but without the NF integral bracelet. Problem with Tudor in-house movements is maybe too thick for a 36 ~ 39mm case without being clunky like the 38.5mm Omega AT.
> 
> I just noticed this is my 11,000th post.


Congrats!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who is this young lady?
> 
> View attachment 15185669


There's a weird resemblance to Sarah Hyland

Brother of OoO


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Starting tomorrow afternoon, I'm off for two weeks. Should be nice though it's not italy. Been doing a lot of OT and long days the last few months.
I'm having the kitchen done on Monday, so this ought to be interesting. I took the recommendations of a few here and threw my Batman GMT money at some nice countertops and appliances haha

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Swear to god, this is totally not planned. Neither of these watches were hacked to leave their hands at similar positions.
> 
> View attachment 15185811


I've done that once or twice and there's this huge sense of victory you have.

Like finding a three chambered peanut

Brother of OoO


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Just in case you lads need some cheering up....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Starting tomorrow afternoon, I'm off for two weeks. Should be nice though it's not italy. Been doing a lot of OT and long days the last few months.
> I'm having the kitchen done on Monday, so this ought to be interesting. I took the recommendations of a few here and threw my Batman GMT money at some nice countertops and appliances haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Nice man. Have a great time off as I'm sure you've earned it. Looking forward to the pics of the renos

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Just in case you lads need some cheering up....
> 
> View attachment 15186103


Ffs Bro Jorg. I'm just getting up

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's a weird resemblance to Sarah Hyland
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's exactly what I thought!

For example....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You know he was right though Sap
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah, I get that a lot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another example...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ffs Bro Jorg. I'm just getting up
> 
> Brother of OoO


Sorry bro Gun, i hope that you were able to keep your breakfast....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ffs Bro Jorg. I'm just getting up
> 
> Brother of OoO


Sorry bro Gun, i hope that you were able to keep your breakfast....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> It's a very pretty watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yes it is,
And the shade of blue used looks better IRL than it does in pictures and in the dial fades really nicely to black...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Starting tomorrow afternoon, I'm off for two weeks. Should be nice though it's not italy. Been doing a lot of OT and long days the last few months.
> I'm having the kitchen done on Monday, so this ought to be interesting. I took the recommendations of a few here and threw my Batman GMT money at some nice countertops and appliances haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Have fun! I'm taking a week off myself, since I reached a use-it-or-lose-it situation, even with increased carryover.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Maybe even similar 40mm case size as the North Flag but without the NF integral bracelet. Problem with Tudor in-house movements is maybe too thick for a 36 ~ 39mm case without being clunky like the 38.5mm Omega AT.
> 
> *I just noticed this is my 11,000th post.*


Congratulations on wasting a *lot* of time here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Except the next government never gets the budget back on track. So the government deficit spending can keeps being kicked until finally the can is kicked off a cliff. I recall my college freshman economics professor illustration of the 16 y/o daughter telling her parents "I'm pregnant but not to worry. Just I teensy-weensy, itty-bit pregnant."


When it's kicked off the cliff, it will be like Brazil back in the day when they simply scratched the currency and created a new one.

I feel quite sad as Australia had a handle on its spending up until 2008 when the GFC hit and it all went down hill after that. Dollar devalued, interest rates down, unemployment up, just misery all round. With COVID19, throwing money wantonly and we're digging a deeper hole all around. I am afraid that it will take two generations to get the books back into the black but there will be another recession in the future and it will get worse. I pity the kids and their kids. 

I wonder who dreamt up this stupid idea of economics, exchange rate trading, etc. life was easier back then. Have money, spend money.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, I do see that. Maybe the blue caught my eye. I'm also a sucker for Longines. I used to intern there.


I have a weak spot for blue watches. Just like some are attracted to green watches, or brown, or grey, or whatever that floats your boat


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Have fun! I'm taking a week off myself, since I reached a use-it-or-lose-it situation, even with increased carryover.


Exactly. I can't really not take what I have. Maybe I can still get to Maui in July

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I think PF has an actual Sukhoi in his garage.


Wouldn't be a garage then. It's called a hangar. That's where you park aeroplanes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> During my six-month stint in the training command in Pensacola, I did have the opportunity of sitting in the front seat of a T-28 and making several touch and go's off the USS Lexington. About halfway through I asked the pilot in command "My turn now?" Of course he said #%%* NO but was a memorable experience anyhow.


Nice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Found what I want for my next birthday present! Now just need to find it actually for sale somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 15185329


That is a brand I used to see everywhere when I was working in Asia. Don't see it in Australia all. You tried Amazon or eBay. Possibly some seller from Japan or Hong Kong might be able to send it to you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You mean PF's private hangar?


LOL. That's my response too.

#never read ahead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> @5959HH perhaps our prayer is being answered...
> 
> The Tudor heritage Ranger is no longer on the official website. An update maybe?
> 
> Also the previously available Prince Date and Date-Day are no longer found on the Hong Kong website...


A refresh is on the cards?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I am trying to catch up but I see the post counts growing. This is a placeholder so that I know when I am there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I think for brands like Longines, Tissot, Raymond Weil, and Baume & Mercier etc is their styling are a bit old school and while they offer some solid watches, they simply don't offer much attraction to younger, new customers.
> 
> Even for semi-old people like myself they seem lack luster in terms of styling.


I don't think you are semi old....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> We have solved the problem. We just cut down more trees. Print more money. Problem solved.


While they're at it, can they print me a few hundred sheets of $100 bills? Thanks y'all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Time to turn in gents.


Good night. Sweet dreams baby.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wouldn't be a garage then. It's called a hangar. That's where you park aeroplanes.


https://www.raptoraviation.com/warbirds/1986-mig-29ub


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And when those sewer pipes made of 316L were replaced, guess where the replaced sewer pipes were sent? Answer: Shipped to Switzerland to be recycled into Omega watch cases.


LOL. Got to give you a Like  for that


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't think you are semi old....


Please define semi old.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Liked for Cher's outfit.
> 
> I do believe she may have actually invented the Mankini.
> 
> ...


I think he is sad that OoO got locked and has disappeared into page 3...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I tried on the new Autavia last year and really liked the way it looked...


It's just that I was expecting to see a 6 in the six o'clock position but I saw an 8....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Restricting call notifications to only allow ones on your Favorites list:
> Settings -> Do Not Disturb -> Allow Calls From Favorites
> ...


Thanks for sharing but I think there's something wrong with the photos...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That makes sense for serial numbers, but Jomashop sometimes obscures part numbers, too.


That is true too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That makes sense for serial numbers, but Jomashop sometimes obscures part numbers, too.


On the subject of Jomashop, what if I bought a Rolex from them and then bring it to the RSC to get it serviced. That way, I will still get an official service card right? All that angst about box and papers will no longer apply.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And it's now back in my head
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. Enjoy your Air Supply


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Knowing how Tudor works They're just going to be replaced with the BB Ranger and BB day-date
> 
> Brother of OoO


If that happens, they might as well be called the Black Bay Watch Co.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Starting tomorrow afternoon, I'm off for two weeks. Should be nice though it's not italy. Been doing a lot of OT and long days the last few months.
> I'm having the kitchen done on Monday, so this ought to be interesting. I took the recommendations of a few here and threw my Batman GMT money at some nice countertops and appliances haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Nice. Look forward to seeing your new remodelled kitchen countertop.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ffs Bro Jorg. I'm just getting up
> 
> Brother of OoO


And now you can't get it up?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Congratulations on wasting a *lot* of time here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hey. Wasting is a strong word.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> https://www.raptoraviation.com/warbirds/1986-mig-29ub


If you happen to have $5m just sitting around doing nothing. If I could buy one, I would probably seek out an old Spitfire for the history bit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Please define semi old.


will define Richard as middle aged. You're nearly my Dad's age so you are probably semi-old. You'll be old if you hit 100 and reference things from last century....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Sorry bro Gun, i hope that you were able to keep your breakfast....


Thankfully I hadn't had breakfast yet


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up. Yay! Only took more slightly over an hour. My task for catching up on OoO is done. Now to make coffee.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Sorry bro Gun, i hope that you were able to keep your breakfast....


Double like for a DP


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he is sad that OoO got locked and has disappeared into page 3...


All those new crappy threads about what watch to buy are throwing a legend out with the bath water :-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If that happens, they might as well be called the Black Bay Watch Co.


Isn't that what it is anyway?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Enjoy your Air Supply


Thanks.... jerk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> On the subject of Jomashop, what if I bought a Rolex from them and then bring it to the RSC to get it serviced. That way, I will still get an official service card right? All that angst about box and papers will no longer apply.


Well it's not box and paperwork from new. Box you can buy second hand but I think all the box and paperwork stuff for the vast majority of,people is, well, people are just sheep.

it's a bit like how much water resistance is needed for swimming, or worse still showering.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> will define Richard as middle aged. You're nearly my Dad's age so you are probably semi-old. You'll be old if you hit 100 and reference things from last century....


One of my grandfathers lived to 106 and he didn't do that. He did try to steal my Rolex and JLC (as a joke).

The JLC was funnier because he was in hospital when he did it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All caught up. Yay! Only took more slightly over an hour. My task for catching up on OoO is done. Now to make coffee.


Congrats! Enjoy the coffee.

Day off today and I just finished my coffee


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Starting tomorrow afternoon, I'm off for two weeks. Should be nice though it's not italy. Been doing a lot of OT and long days the last few months.
> I'm having the kitchen done on Monday, so this ought to be interesting. I took the recommendations of a few here and threw my Batman GMT money at some nice countertops and appliances haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Good to hear from you bro. Glad you got the upgrades done. There's will always be Batman. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks.... jerk


You're welcome.

You can always switch back to Bananas in Pyjamas


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well it's not box and paperwork from new. Box you can buy second hand but I think all the box and paperwork stuff for the vast majority of,people is, well, people are just sheep.
> 
> it's a bit like how much water resistance is needed for swimming, or worse still showering.


Even worse, hand washing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Congrats! Enjoy the coffee.
> 
> Day off today and I just finished my coffee


Long weekend for you guys right?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you happen to have $5m just sitting around doing nothing. If I could buy one, I would probably seek out an old Spitfire for the history bit.


The SU 27 just got sold, bummer I was in the market for one

http://www.prideaircraft.com/flanker.htm


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

New bezel. Tell me what you guys think.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> New bezel. Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too narrow


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> New bezel. Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color match. What did the original one look like again?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> The SU 27 just got sold, bummer I was in the market for one
> 
> http://www.prideaircraft.com/flanker.htm


Out of my league brother. A Piper is probably around the limit as to what I would spend for a plane.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Too narrow


It does have the appearance of being narrower than the original even though matching them one on top the other were pretty identical. It sticks up at the crystal a little thicker than the original. Is it an illusion or really narrower? I gotta pull it back off to glue it better another time. The original is pretty nice also and can always stick a pip on it too. Dunno.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is a brand I used to see everywhere when I was working in Asia. Don't see it in Australia all. You tried Amazon or eBay. Possibly some seller from Japan or Hong Kong might be able to send it to you.


I tried hobby shops, mainly - that's where that screenshot came from but it was marked as out of stock.

I used to fawn over Kyosho and Tamiya all the time back in junior high. Only bought one 1/10 scale car, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you happen to have $5m just sitting around doing nothing. If I could buy one, I would probably seek out an old Spitfire for the history bit.


It'd probably be easier to keep the Spitfire running. I can't imagine trying to get parts for a modern warplane.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Restricting call notifications to only allow ones on your Favorites list:
> Settings -> Do Not Disturb -> Allow Calls From Favorites
> ...


Assume that scheduled slide button under DND let's you set times days


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> It does have the appearance of being narrower than the original even though matching them one on top the other were pretty identical. It sticks up at the crystal a little thicker than the original. Is it an illusion or really narrower? I gotta pull it back off to glue it better another time. The original is pretty nice also and can always stick a pip on it too. Dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I prefer the original one better, mainly for its design and numeral font sizing. The new one does seem a bit more narrow but it's probably due to the font sizing and graduated markers. Good color match.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Assume that scheduled slide button under DND let's you set times days


Almost - times, but not days, it seems.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Found Mrs Mav's ring!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I tried hobby shops, mainly - that's where that screenshot came from but it was marked as if it of stock.
> 
> I used to fawn over Kyosho and Tamiya all the time back in junior high. Only bought one 1/10 scale car, though.


I used to be very active and joined R/C car races around the Asia Pacific area. Still got some of the gear packed away in the store room.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It'd probably be easier to keep the Spitfire running. I can't imagine trying to get parts for a modern warplane.


True. At my age, I would rather a leisurely flight than something going at Mach 2.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Found Mrs Mav's ring!
> View attachment 15186353


BHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OMG, I have to show that to the Mrs!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> I think I prefer the original one better, mainly for its design and numeral font sizing. The new one does seem a bit more narrow but it's probably due to the font sizing and graduated markers. Good color match.


I'm gonna leave it be until the hand set comes it and judge it from there. I really like the shine of the ceramic bezel over the original. Wondering if it's possible to clear coat the original.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Almost - times, but not days, it seems.
> 
> View attachment 15186351


Well that still might satisfy the requirement.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True. At my age, I would rather a leisurely flight than something going at Mach 2.


I dunno if being inside a Spitfire is "leisurely" as it sounds like WWRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m going to put the Tudor on that OEM nato this weekend to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> You can always switch back to Bananas in Pyjamas


It's okay. I'm on a walk and currently listening to Chris Cornell's cover of nothing compares to you

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Even worse, hand washing.




Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's okay. I'm on a walk and currently listening to Chris Cornell's cover of nothing compares to you
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's an excellent cover. It's moving. 
Also didn't realize till recently that it was Prince's song originally.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I'm going to put the Tudor on that OEM nato this weekend to see what the fuss is about.


It will barely be long enough

And scratchy material...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> It will barely be long enough
> 
> And scratchy material...


I heard. How about a nice Erika's MN strap ? Blue with white centreline ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> It does have the appearance of being narrower than the original even though matching them one on top the other were pretty identical. It sticks up at the crystal a little thicker than the original. Is it an illusion or really narrower? I gotta pull it back off to glue it better another time. The original is pretty nice also and can always stick a pip on it too. Dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Jman said, the new bezel does look narrower. Don't know why but the proportions *look* better with the original. That said, I like the design of the new bezel; it might have too many hash marks but I'm glad it doesn't use the same font that everyone uses on the Sub wannabes. Wish the font was a bit taller tho...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Like Jman said, the new bezel does look narrower. Don't know why but the proportions *look* better with the original. That said, I like the design of the new bezel; it might have too many hash marks but I'm glad it doesn't use the same font that everyone uses on the Sub wannabes. Wish the font was a bit taller tho...


Yep it's a very odd sized watch. (Of course lol). The silver chapter ring is a little strange. I also want to put a domed sapphire crystal on it which will change the look also. Either way it's a learning experience.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Like Jman said, the new bezel does look narrower. Don't know why but the proportions *look* better with the original. That said, I like the design of the new bezel; it might have too many hash marks but I'm glad it doesn't use the same font that everyone uses on the Sub wannabes. Wish the font was a bit taller tho...


The original has larger numbers, not as tightly packed together, and more open space without the minute ticks. Those things all make it look bigger.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I heard. How about a nice Erika's MN strap ? Blue with white centreline ?
> 
> View attachment 15186595


hard to go wrong there


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> hard to go wrong there


I was thinking of getting it in two pieces but I think it fits better with the traditional method because it fills the gap better between string bars and case.

I hate when there is that predominant gap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I was thinking of getting it in two pieces but I think it fits better with the traditional method because it fills the gap better between string bars and case.
> 
> I hate when there is that predominant gap.


Here's a 2 piece on Damasko. Don't see a gap.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Once again I will plug the guy at 02straps just because he was so cool and his quality was great. Dirt cheap natos from what I saw. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> On the subject of Jomashop, what if I bought a Rolex from them and then bring it to the RSC to get it serviced. That way, I will still get an official service card right? All that angst about box and papers will no longer apply.


I thought the warranty card comes from a Rolex AD. Unless Jomashop actually provided a warranty card from an AD, I doubt that RSC would issue you a warranty card or provide warranty service without an AD card.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Here's a 2 piece on Damasko. Don't see a gap.
> View attachment 15186615


There is a gap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> There is a gap.


you mean between the case and the end of the strap?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> you mean between the case and the end of the strap?


Yes, and because the lug holes on the Tudor are set back it accentuates it even more and in my opinion it looks terrible.

For eg


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Yes, and because the Lug holes on the Tudor are set back it accentuates it even more and in my opinion it looks terrible.
> 
> For eg
> 
> View attachment 15186669


Gotcha ... yeah it's a personal choice.. Since I'm not in combat, I never like the way the 1 piece rides over the springbars. I have one somewhere but don't think you need to see as you are on top of it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

We really don’t have to talk about it but Drew Brees got his arse torn up. Sometimes you just don’t man. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ then don't


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just saw the video of Justin Trudeau living through the longest 21 seconds of his life. :-d


Not his finest moment. Well, to be faaaaiiiirrrrrrr, he hasn't had many fine moments. ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Not his finest moment. Well, to be faaaaiiiirrrrrrr, he hasn't had many fine moments.


To be faaaaaaaaiiirrrr!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Well then let's talk about Hastelloy. You wanna out do Rolex 904L, make a hastelloy watch. Harder, pretty sure it's polishable, and even more resistant. It's impressive stuff.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Stellite!

I worked at Deloro Stellite as a student back in the 90s.... think they've been bought/sold a few times since then.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Taking my time with ESPN's The Last Dance, and starting on the third episode tonight. Focusing on Rodman, I think.

That's a world I can't wrap my head around. Such incandescent talent -- how do you coach the best players in the world? I think I need to look for what made Phil Jackson tick.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Taking my time with ESPN's The Last Dance, and starting on the third episode tonight. Focusing on Rodman, I think.
> 
> That's a world I can't wrap my head around. Such incandescent talent -- how do you coach the best players in the world? I think I need to look for what made Phil Jackson tick.


They get into that a little. I still got 3 episodes left.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks.... jerk


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> The SU 27 just got sold, bummer I was in the market for one
> 
> Pride Aircraft: Sukhoi SU-27 Flankers


So, who buys these things? And where did the original seller get one?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> To be faaaaaaaaiiirrrr!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Need more letterkenny content.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Need more letterkenny content.


I'm a couple seasons behind. I gotta get back on it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Starting tomorrow afternoon, I'm off for two weeks. Should be nice though it's not italy. Been doing a lot of OT and long days the last few months.
> I'm having the kitchen done on Monday, so this ought to be interesting. I took the recommendations of a few here and threw my Batman GMT money at some nice countertops and appliances haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Enjoy the well deserved break.

Give that fantastic new outdoor seat thingy in your pool area a work out...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's exactly what I thought!
> 
> For example....
> 
> View attachment 15186127


She's a cutie...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another example...
> 
> View attachment 15186147


And I have no idea how she went on the bachelor...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Did you check the price? Lmao


One small step for horology, one giant leap for Zelos

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Restricting call notifications to only allow ones on your Favorites list:
> Settings -> Do Not Disturb -> Allow Calls From Favorites
> ...


Tack!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> https://www.raptoraviation.com/warbirds/1986-mig-29ub


Playing occasionally for the other side

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unce_Turbo_997 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I do see that. Maybe the blue caught my eye. I'm also a sucker for Longines. I used to intern there.
> ...


I have a weakness for blue eyes.

Then again, green, brown and grey eyes are fine too...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you happen to have $5m just sitting around doing nothing. If I could buy one, I would probably seek out an old Spitfire for the history bit.


And choose a nice vintage Omega to go with the ride; that's my plan, half way there 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he is sad that OoO got locked and has disappeared into page 3...


Come back @Merv,

We miss your eloquent musings...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's just that I was expecting to see a 6 in the six o'clock position but I saw an 8....


In my opinion it would be better with batons instead of numbered indices anyway...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey. Wasting is a strong word.


Contributing valuable input...

Better?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I dunno if being inside a Spitfire is "leisurely" as it sounds like WWRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


The pace is leisurely. The pace mate.

I am half deaf so I don't worry about the sound


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One of my grandfathers lived to 106 and he didn't do that. He did try to steal my Rolex and JLC (as a joke).
> 
> The JLC was funnier because he was in hospital when he did it


Great that he retained his sense of humour.
Probably one of the reasons he endured so long...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> New bezel. Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still too blue for my tastes. In my experience I've liked more subtle colours as I age. Currently looking for a grey watch to match my temperament and hair colour 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Had an interesting meeting with HR lady before work today. Union issues company just don't wanna do right. Had to put my sheister lawyer cap on. This lady is so sharp. I'm always impressed by how good she is at her job and at twisting words. I can't declare a victory yet until we get a decision but I'm pretty dang good at this game too. Always hang onto to your documents. I should have been a personal injury lawyer. Missed my calling I suppose. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wouldn't be a garage then. It's called a hangar. That's where you park aeroplanes.


But he if he keeps his collection of cars there too, it's a garage. Just a really big one.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you happen to have $5m just sitting around doing nothing. If I could buy one, I would probably seek out an old Spitfire for the history bit.


You'd be better off in a Sukhoi than in the Spitfire, the crash rate of those old birds is so high that not many are left, hence the reason why they became so expensive; 20 years ago you could get one in perfect condition for around 200K, now it's x10


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I thought the warranty card comes from a Rolex AD. Unless Jomashop actually provided a warranty card from an AD, I doubt that RSC would issue you a warranty card or provide warranty service without an AD card.


I won't know about that. I was under the impression that I could send any Rolex that was without box and papers to RSC for service and they would still service the watch as long as it is a bona fide Rolex.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Swinging for the fences with that one. They're even including a large finished wood display box and a leather travel briefcase with space for 10 watches.


If I were looking for a tourbillon near that price range I'll post just a little more for this instead. Much more wearable in terms of design I think.

A brand-new one on Chrono24 is about $22,300.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> So, who buys these things? And where did the original seller get one?


Ever heard of arms dealers? Got any Ukrainian friends?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> New bezel. Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly stands out!
If anything I would say it seems a bit too bright compared to the dial.

I reckon a red (not orange) bezel might be interesting...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Seems well executed for a skeleton, and is actually reasonably legible.
> 
> The materials are interesting as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yeah but $12,000 for a Zelos? Who are they kidding?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> jmanlay said:
> 
> 
> > The SU 27 just got sold, bummer I was in the market for one
> ...


This is about my budget limit...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> And choose a nice vintage Omega to go with the ride; that's my plan, half way there
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


You have to have an Air King to go with the Spitfire. That was what Hans Wilsdorf did when he rewarded old RAF servicemen with the Air King, Air Lion etc.

Wait a minute. I wonder why PF has an Air King? Maybe he has a Spitfire in his hangar in Toulouse....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Contributing valuable input...
> 
> Better?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Absolutely. I told my wife that I am all for lifelong learning and I learn a lot just by being in OoO.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You'd be better off in a Sukhoi than in the Spitfire, the crash rate of those old birds is so high that not many are left, hence the reason why they became so expensive; 20 years ago you could get one in perfect condition for around 200K, now it's x10


I had a cousin that used to crop dust cane fields when I was a kid. Had an old prop biplane he used. After many years of begging for a ride, I finally got the chance. SOB proceeded to scare the ever living shyt out of me. Flying upside down ain't cool man. Especially when there's no roof. He still laughs at me to this day. I was young but dude had me screaming and crying. Lmao.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao that is so true. I suspect it's because you'd go off the 'quality of the shot as a photographer' as against their perception of how they look in that photo? That's been my experience of it anyway
> 
> Brother of OoO


From my observation they study themselves in the mirror so much everyday they know every angle and every smile by heart. And when the photo doesn't resemble those images they'd know within seconds.

As a photographer I try my best to make sure that quality-wise every shot is within acceptable standard


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Maybe even similar 40mm case size as the North Flag but without the NF integral bracelet. Problem with Tudor in-house movements is maybe too thick for a 36 ~ 39mm case without being clunky like the 38.5mm Omega AT.
> 
> I just noticed this is my 11,000th post.


11,000!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It certainly stands out!
> If anything I would say it seems a bit too bright compared to the dial.
> 
> I reckon a red (not orange) bezel might be interesting...
> ...


It does stand out but I'm digging it more and more. I gotta do something about that chapter ring I think.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You'd be better off in a Sukhoi than in the Spitfire, the crash rate of those old birds is so high that not many are left, hence the reason why they became so expensive; 20 years ago you could get one in perfect condition for around 200K, now it's x10


I agree with you that the Sukhoi is a good aircraft. Just not up my alley. I prefer the good old vintage ones and yes, not many left. Just like vintage cars.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> New bezel. Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> There is a gap.


In a British accent I can't help hearing "watch the gap"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Yes, and because the lug holes on the Tudor are set back it accentuates it even more and in my opinion it looks terrible.
> 
> For eg
> 
> View attachment 15186669


I think the Black Bay need a thicker two piece strap if you go two piece, not only due to the position of the lug hole but also due to the thickness of the case.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> We really don't have to talk about it but Drew Brees got his arse torn up. Sometimes you just don't man.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What happened?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> If I were looking for a tourbillon near that price range I'll post just a little more for this instead. Much more wearable in terms of design I think.
> 
> A brand-new one on Chrono24 is about $22,300.


The man who made Ulysse Nardin what it is today. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolf_W._Schnyder

and his family https://my.asiatatler.com/society/The-Schnyders-speak-about-love-loss-duty-and-Ulysse-Nardin


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> In a British accent I can't help hearing "watch the gap"


"Go for the gap", says Ayrton Senna.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Taking my time with ESPN's The Last Dance, and starting on the third episode tonight. Focusing on Rodman, I think.
> 
> That's a world I can't wrap my head around. Such incandescent talent -- how do you coach the best players in the world? I think I need to look for what made Phil Jackson tick.


If the Brees comment has to do with his dancing, I don't care. I only care what he does on the football field.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn this is hard work! All caught up!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I dunno if being inside a Spitfire is "leisurely" as it sounds like WWRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Does the Spitfire have one of those massive Merlin engines?

If so, those things are LOUD!






Jay Leno has one as well...






SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> In a British accent I can't help hearing "watch the gap"


Godfrey! The lady for the tube.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> In a British accent I can't help hearing "watch the gap"


Godfrey! The lady for the tube.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Damn this is hard work! All caught up!


Yeah, you better not waste. There's a spot you missed licking up.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> What happened?


That was my only statement about the matter.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Damn this is hard work! All caught up!


I'm feeling a bit caught up myself now. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> If I were looking for a tourbillon near that price range I'll post just a little more for this instead. Much more wearable in terms of design I think.
> 
> A brand-new one on Chrono24 is about $22,300.


I hate to say it, but I like the Zelos better.

That sounded really weird when I was reading it back...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Does the Spitfire have one of those massive Merlin engines?
> 
> If so, those things are LOUD!
> 
> ...


The same Rolls Royce engines powered a few other WWII planes as well.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Damn this is *hard* work! All caught up!


You got that right...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I won't know about that. I was under the impression that I could send any Rolex that was without box and papers to RSC for service and they would still service the watch as long as it is a bona fide Rolex.


I've read the same here on WUS. In fact, with an older watch I'd feel more comfortable with recent service papers (that I could call and verify) than older documents. Although faking both types of documents are probably pretty easy to do.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

All caught up at last...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

^^^ Mate, I think that's borderline....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've read the same here on WUS. In fact, with an older watch I'd feel more comfortable with recent service papers (that I could call and verify) than older documents. Although faking both types of documents are probably pretty easy to do.


Yeah, so I was considering that if I couldn't get what I want this year, I could get one from Jomashop and get it serviced in 5 years' time with RSC. I will still get the RSC service warranty card which will prove that it is authentic. It is no different from someone who bought second hand without box and papers. I may be wrong?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You have to have an Air King to go with the Spitfire. That was what Hans Wilsdorf did when he rewarded old RAF servicemen with the Air King, Air Lion etc.
> 
> Wait a minute. I wonder why PF has an Air King? Maybe he has a Spitfire in his hangar in Toulouse....


Not up to date with my Omega-Bond connection but wasn't one of the arguments for switching back to Omega was that British officers were wearing Omegas for some reason?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Britney has a new song and video. It's sexy. Change my mind. It's better on mute. Lol






OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I hate to say it, but I like the Zelos better.
> 
> That sounded really weird when I was reading it back...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Different strokes for different folks right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not up to date with my Omega-Bond connection but wasn't one of the arguments for switching back to Omega was that British officers were wearing Omegas for some reason?


Nah, the British military had bought Rolex for the SAS and SBS and indeed, word had it that you would be killed if you got spotted in an Irish pub in Northern Ireland if you had a Submariner on a NATO back in the day.

Remember this;

Rolex = Who Dares Wins.

Omega = Who Wants One.

See news article of a very rare Rolex with the SAS emblem. https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/sas-rolex-watch-hard-up-soldier-3523427


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The man who made Ulysse Nardin what it is today. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolf_W._Schnyder
> 
> and his family https://my.asiatatler.com/society/The-Schnyders-speak-about-love-loss-duty-and-Ulysse-Nardin


Interesting stories. Thanks for posting!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> All caught up at last...


Is this what's known as a panty drop


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, the British military had bought Rolex for the SAS and SBS and indeed, word had it that you would be killed if you got spotted in an Irish pub in Northern Ireland if you had a Submariner on a NATO back in the day.
> 
> Remember this;
> 
> ...


OK. You're talking about real life, while I'm referring to a fictitious life.

Which one do you think that average Joe will remember


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting stories. Thanks for posting!


I was impressed that this Rolf Schnyder basically took a bankrupt company with 1 full time staff and a part timer and built it up to what it is. That is a visionary. Funny thing is he spent a lot of time in Asia and even married a Malaysian girl who later sold off the company a few years after his passing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> OK. You're talking about real life, while I'm referring to a fictitious life.
> 
> Which one do you think that average Joe will remember
> 
> View attachment 15186993


LOL. Yes, they need to imagine since they are so far removed from the truth.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was impressed that this Rolf Schnyder basically took a bankrupt company with 1 full time staff and a part timer and built it up to what it is. That is a visionary. Funny thing is he spent a lot of time in Asia and even married a Malaysian girl who later sold off the company a few years after his passing.


Talk about making one's own fortune eh

自古時勢造英雄
幾番英雄造時勢


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Talk about making one's own fortune eh
> 
> 自古時勢造英雄
> 幾番英雄造時勢


Google translate always stuffs it up. Reads better in mandarin.

It reads like how Master Yoda would say it; "Create a hero since the ancient times, A few heroes create the situation"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Google translate always stuffs it up. Reads better in mandarin.
> 
> It reads like how Master Yoda would say it; "Create a hero since the ancient times, A few heroes create the situation"


A more apt translation would be:

Since ancient times, circumstances forged many heroes; only a few managed to forge the circumstances to becoming heroes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> A more apt translation would be:
> 
> Since ancient times, circumstances forged many heroes; only a few managed to forge the circumstances to becoming heroes.


Thanks for the translation


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ Mate, I think that's borderline....


Edited...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Britney has a new song and video. It's sexy. Change my mind. It's better on mute. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's looking good.

I took your advice and haven't listened to the song yet...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is this what's known as a panty drop


It was...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You'd be better off in a Sukhoi than in the Spitfire, the crash rate of those old birds is so high that not many are left, hence the reason why they became so expensive; 20 years ago you could get one in perfect condition for around 200K, now it's x10


Is that why you have so many more take-offs than landings?

Old paratrooper joke.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Had an interesting meeting with HR lady before work today. Union issues company just don't wanna do right. Had to put my sheister lawyer cap on. This lady is so sharp. I'm always impressed by how good she is at her job and at twisting words. I can't declare a victory yet until we get a decision but I'm pretty dang good at this game too. Always hang onto to your documents. I should have been a personal injury lawyer. Missed my calling I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You get a like for the obvious respect you have for your opponent - keep it classy my friend!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> A more apt translation would be:
> 
> Since ancient times, circumstances forged many heroes; only a few managed to forge the circumstances to becoming heroes.


History has created many heroes, few heroes have created history.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Enjoy the well deserved break.
> 
> Give that fantastic new outdoor seat thingy in your pool area a work out...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Well, they are trying to make some little Delcos...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ever heard of arms dealers? Got any Ukrainian friends?


True, but that one was based in the States, right?

Image going out for a ride.... Hi, airforce? Ya, it's me, the guy with the Mig. Ya, it's nice. No, I upgraded to the English instruments. Ya, so I'm going out for a ride.... please don't freak out and shoot me down. Ok, I'll stay away from all critical infrastructure. Really? Schools and government buildings too? Do you have an app for that? I see. Well, ok, thanks. I'll call you again when I'm in the air. Bye.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I won't know about that. I was under the impression that I could send any Rolex that was without box and papers to RSC for service and they would still service the watch as long as it is a bona fide Rolex.


Yes, they will work on any authentic non-vintage watch. However, the issue is whether the RSC will do the repair work _under warranty_ or whether they will charge you for that work.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Damn this is hard work! All caught up!


That is one SERIOUS hottie!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Britney has a new song and video. It's sexy. Change my mind. It's better on mute. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a singer, Britney's a good dancer...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> A more apt translation would be:
> 
> Since ancient times, circumstances forged many heroes; only a few managed to forge the circumstances to becoming heroes.


And this is why you rely on native readers to give you a translation. It's going to take Google's AI a while longer to capture that nuance/context...

Thanks, Brother Dick!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> History has created many heroes, few heroes have created history.


And we know what our view of history is don't we?

Right bro PF?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That is one SERIOUS hottie!


You can say that again brother!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, so I was considering that if I couldn't get what I want this year, I could get one from Jomashop and get it serviced in 5 years' time with RSC. I will still get the RSC service warranty card which will prove that it is authentic. It is no different from someone who bought second hand without box and papers. I may be wrong?


I think it may depend on the RSC. I had to get some work done on my 214270 and the NY RSC wanted to see my warranty card _filled out with the dealer's name._ I got the sense they were going to check their database to verify that that watch was indeed sold to that AD... YMMV.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Morning gang. Nothing to add except that. Real cracker of a storm last night in DC, more expected today. Had 2 inches of water rushing down the street last night as it rained. We have skylight in the hallway and it sounded like one million nails coming down. No hail and the cars are fine (no covered parking) so that's a relief.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> History has created many heroes, few heroes have created history.


Who can we attribute your quote to?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> True, but that one was based in the States, right?
> 
> Image going out for a ride.... Hi, airforce? Ya, it's me, the guy with the Mig. Ya, it's nice. No, I upgraded to the English instruments. Ya, so I'm going out for a ride.... please don't freak out and shoot me down. Ok, I'll stay away from all critical infrastructure. Really? Schools and government buildings too? Do you have an app for that? I see. Well, ok, thanks. I'll call you again when I'm in the air. Bye.


LOL. I am sure he needs to file his flight path like everybody else.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, they will work on any authentic non-vintage watch. However, the issue is whether the RSC will do the repair work _under warranty_ or whether they will charge you for that work.


Thanks. So my assumption is correct then. As a last resort of desperation, Jomashop may be an option. Probability of watch failure in the 5 year period is low, so one can take chances with no warranty.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You can say that again brother!


Somehow, my page is stuck here. I cannot scroll anymore.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Morning gang. Nothing to add except that. Real cracker of a storm last night in DC, more expected today. Had 2 inches of water rushing down the street last night as it rained. We have skylight in the hallway and it sounded like one million nails coming down. No hail and the cars are fine (no covered parking) so that's a relief.


What a relief. Phew. *wiping sweat off the brow*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You can say that again brother!


Say what?

I am stuck at this page. :-d


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> If I were looking for a tourbillon near that price range I'll post just a little more for this instead. Much more wearable in terms of design I think.
> 
> A brand-new one on Chrono24 is about $22,300.


Come to think of it, the heck with all of them -- I'd just get a TAG tourbillon chrono since it's cheap enough.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I won't know about that. I was under the impression that I could send any Rolex that was without box and papers to RSC for service and they would still service the watch as long as it is a bona fide Rolex.


Obtaining Rolex service at a RSC I would think is a given. What I was trying to say is an AD warranty card would be necessary for warranty service provided at no charge.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Come to think of it, the heck with all of them -- I'd just get a TAG tourbillon chrono since it's cheap enough.
> View attachment 15187535


Can Tag be taken seriously at any level?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Does the Spitfire have one of those massive Merlin engines?
> 
> If so, those things are LOUD!
> 
> ...


This is still my favorite Spitfire clip (not the original uploader, but whatever)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I had a cousin that used to crop dust cane fields when I was a kid. Had an old prop biplane he used. After many years of begging for a ride, I finally got the chance. SOB proceeded to scare the ever living shyt out of me. Flying upside down ain't cool man. Especially when there's no roof. He still laughs at me to this day. I was young but dude had me screaming and crying. Lmao.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I learned that during aerobatic maneuvers the trick is to tilt your head back. Most people have a tendency to tilt their heads forward which puts the horizontal semicircular canals of the inner ear in the horizontal position, and at the same time frequently close their eyes. Flexing your head forward and closing your eyes maximizes the effect of vertigo whereas extending your head back and keeping your eyes open minimizes the vertigo effect. I don't think I became a confident pilot until I took a course in aerobatics in a T34-B.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> It does stand out but I'm digging it more and more. I gotta do something about that chapter ring I think.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Leave the chapter ring misalignment be. It establishes that your Seiko is not a counterfeit.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can Tag be taken seriously at any level?


Of course not. This is all stupid money anyway.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still not Sarah Hyland.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who can we attribute your quote to?


Yours truly.

Though I don't think it captures the original very well. Maybe

History has created many heroes, few heroes have written history.

To get to the idea that circumstances allow some men to flourish while few men can create their own conditions to flourish. It is a fascinating area of historical research. Leads to a lot of "what ifs" about whether or not we would all know the name of someone because of who they are, or are they just lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time. Though I prefer my spin that there are lots of heroes out there that history never remembers and there are a lot of douchebags that get lionized in history once there is a little temporal distance. Dan Carlin has a great podcast about this, comparing the relative "hero status" of Alexander the Great versus the villain status of ....... But in another 500-2000 years who knows how ...... will be viewed?

Wow, that guy's name is censored? Where can I find this banned name list? Anyway, ya'll all know who I mean.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The man who made Ulysse Nardin what it is today. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolf_W._Schnyder
> 
> and his family [B]https://my.asiatatler.com/society/The-Schnyders-speak-about-love-loss-duty-and-Ulysse-Nardin[/B]


The article on his family wanted to make me puke. Couldn't get beyond the first few fawning, a$$-kissing paragraphs; the first was the worst.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, so I was considering that if I couldn't get what I want this year, I could get one from Jomashop and get it serviced in 5 years' time with RSC. I will still get the RSC service warranty card which will prove that it is authentic. It is no different from someone who bought second hand without box and papers. I may be wrong?


I was under the impression that Jomashop offered their own warranty and didn't send factory warranty cards although I could be wrong. I have bought at least a couple of preowned Rolexes that had warranty cards with the original customers names on the cards that required regulation. My 116600 SD4K that I bought from a well known trusted seller even required a full service the second year. RSC in Dallas accepted all of those Rolexes with cards that were dated and the original customers names without any questions. I doubt that RSC would have performed warranty service at no charge without the cards.

I have bought preowned Rolexes from Govberg's and would buy with confidence from DavidSW just based on others experiences. Personally I don't think I would buy a Rolex from Jomashop. However YMMV.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still not Sarah Hyland.
> 
> View attachment 15187571


Bah. C'mon, try again. Post another pic. Keep posting pics until you get it right.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Morning gang. Nothing to add except that. Real cracker of a storm last night in DC, more expected today. Had 2 inches of water rushing down the street last night as it rained. We have skylight in the hallway and it sounded like one million nails coming down. No hail and the cars are fine (no covered parking) so that's a relief.


I saw news clips of your storms in DC last night. Many of the protesters left as the result of the downpour.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I agree with you that the Sukhoi is a good aircraft. Just not up my alley. I prefer the good old vintage ones and yes, not many left. Just like vintage cars.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta clean the bad taste out of my mouth...









Saving myself from a GF...

TWSS.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Marendra said:


> So, who buys these things? And where did the original seller get one?


Actually legal to buy in demilitarized form , just a huge pita to register and so on and clearly maintenance is a bizatch. L39 is super successful that way , plenty of private owners ....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> In a British accent I can't help hearing "watch the gap"


"Mind the gap"


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Marendra said:


> True, but that one was based in the States, right?
> 
> Image going out for a ride.... Hi, airforce? Ya, it's me, the guy with the Mig. Ya, it's nice. No, I upgraded to the English instruments. Ya, so I'm going out for a ride.... please don't freak out and shoot me down. Ok, I'll stay away from all critical infrastructure. Really? Schools and government buildings too? Do you have an app for that? I see. Well, ok, thanks. I'll call you again when I'm in the air. Bye.


Nah, nobody cares... I was all over SF that day, the only message I got was "Cessna, get out of the way, there is a Jumbo taking off, you should see it on your left!"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, so I was considering that if I couldn't get what I want this year, I could get one from Jomashop and get it serviced in 5 years' time with RSC. I will still get the RSC service warranty card which will prove that it is authentic. It is no different from someone who bought second hand without box and papers. I may be wrong?


You are not wrong and it is then registered in yo name


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Actually legal to buy in demilitarized form , just a huge pita to register and so on and clearly maintenance is a bizatch. L39 is super successful that way , plenty of private owners ....


I remember a Road & Track April Fool's "Road test" of a T-38 that was pieced together from multiple scrapped T-38s. They even drew up a data panel to go with it, with 1/4 mile and other acceleration times, slalom, passenger & cargo space, etc.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> And we know what our view of history is don't we?
> 
> Right bro PF?


Of course, Bro Dick: History is written by the winners!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nah, nobody cares... I was all over SF that day, the only message I got was "Cessna, get out of the way, there is a Jumbo taking off, you should see it on your left!"
> 
> View attachment 15187881


Whoa - that view PF - unreal! Great shot. Did you see that jumbo takeoff?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Obtaining Rolex service at a RSC I would think is a given. What I was trying to say is an AD warranty card would be necessary for warranty service provided at no charge.


Thanks bro 59. Heard you loud & clear the first time


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can Tag be taken seriously at any level?


No... that reminded me of the movie Venom.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Whoa - that view PF - unreal! Great shot. Did you see that jumbo takeoff?


In fact, it passed ascending on my left coming from behind, less than 500 meters away I guess, hard to tell the distance with no point of reference, but it was huge; had some shacking from the turbulence it created


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Yours truly.
> 
> Though I don't think it captures the original very well. Maybe
> 
> ...


I know who you mean. The German chancellor from 1933 to 1945. 

That name is the only world leader that is censored here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The article on his family wanted to make me puke. Couldn't get beyond the first few fawning, a$$-kissing paragraphs; the first was the worst.


LOL. His son is named Ulysse....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I was under the impression that Jomashop offered their own warranty and didn't send factory warranty cards although I could be wrong. I have bought at least a couple of preowned Rolexes that had warranty cards with the original customers names on the cards that required regulation. My 116600 SD4K that I bought from a well known trusted seller even required a full service the second year. RSC in Dallas accepted all of those Rolexes with cards that were dated and the original customers names without any questions. I doubt that RSC would have performed warranty service at no charge without the cards.
> 
> I have bought preowned Rolexes from Govberg's and would buy with confidence from DavidSW just based on others experiences. Personally I don't think I would buy a Rolex from Jomashop. However YMMV.


Thanks bro 59. Just missing out of boredom I guess.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I saw news clips of your storms in DC last night. Many of the protesters left as the result of the downpour.


What? Are they made of paper? Can't take a downpour?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Hence why my Spitfire is in 1:72 scale


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta clean the bad taste out of my mouth...
> 
> View attachment 15187729
> 
> ...


Ah... Abigail, you've done it again


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> You are not wrong and it is then registered in yo name


Thanks bro! I thought it would apply like any used watch. Only wonder if the original AD had activated the warranty before it went to Jomashop. But as bro 59 said, buying from Govberg or DavidSW is less risky in terms of warranty for the first five years.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, it passed ascending on my left coming from behind, less than 500 meters away I guess, hard to tell the distance with no point of reference, but it was huge; had some shacking from the turbulence it created


You got a like for dealing with jet wash.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hence why my Spitfire is in 1:72 scale


Lol "you're spit-fired!"


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You got a like for dealing with jet wash.


Thanks... and you get a couple of extra pictures


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Damn this is hard work! All caught up!


I think the Brit phrase is "mind the gap".


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> "Mind the gap"


Nailed it!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course, Bro Dick: History is written by the winners!


And I think Napoleon Bonaparte said "history a set of lies agreed upon" although I imagine he made that statement in French.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good morning!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nah, nobody cares... I was all over SF that day, the only message I got was "Cessna, get out of the way, there is a Jumbo taking off, you should see it on your left!"
> 
> View attachment 15187881





Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks... and you get a couple of extra pictures
> 
> View attachment 15188001
> 
> ...


Woah, beautiful shots of my hometown PF!!! They are truly among the best that I've seen!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I think the Brit phrase is "mind the gap".


As a normal human being I have an urge to fill that void...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nah, nobody cares... I was all over SF that day, the only message I got was "Cessna, get out of the way, there is a Jumbo taking off, you should see it on your left!"
> 
> View attachment 15187881


If you can see it, it's too close for comfort...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can Tag be taken seriously at any level?


I like the Monaco V4....








Belt drive


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I have a weakness for blue eyes.
> 
> Then again, green, brown and grey eyes are fine too...


I have a blue one and a green one.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some more gap...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> You are not wrong and it is then registered in yo name


Well, you have a new warranty card at least (that you can write your name on).

I'm always curious how rolex determines if a part is fake or not. Secret micromarks, tooling, wrong metal used, etc. Do they really do a detailed analysis or only if they spot something obviously wrong? If they think it has a fake/aftermarket part, do they then hold the watch hostage until you buy the replacement part at an inflated price?

I gotta think that lots of older rolex watches come in with non original parts all the time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Good morning!


Mrs Mav's ring is obviously too big to be comfortable to wear in bed


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I like the Monaco V4....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bugs me about TAG (well, one of many reasons) is that they do these special projects to claim that they qualify as _haute horology_ and then they never bother selling them, relying instead on off-the-truck entry-grade movements to sell to the masses.

I _guess_ it can be spun as them making Swiss style and luxury more affordable and easier to find (no way are you going to find FP Journe at your favorite mall anchor store, but chances are you'll find TAG). Bit it's like they spend more time on the image than on the hardware itself.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Well, you have a new warranty card at least (that you can write your name on).
> 
> I'm always curious how rolex determines if a part is fake or not. Secret micromarks, tooling, wrong metal used, etc. Do they really do a detailed analysis or only if they spot something obviously wrong? If they think it has a fake/aftermarket part, do they then hold the watch hostage until you buy the replacement part at an inflated price?
> 
> I gotta think that lots of older rolex watches come in with non original parts all the time.


I'm curious, too, but I know we'll never learn the secrets here. Like the brick red reverser wheels that show up now -- is it actually the same surface treatment, or if not, what do they do to tell the difference?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some more gap...
> 
> View attachment 15188197


Let's keep them coming...shall we? 
Yep, turning in now.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Well, you have a new warranty card at least (that you can write your name on).
> 
> I'm always curious how rolex determines if a part is fake or not. Secret micromarks, tooling, wrong metal used, etc. Do they really do a detailed analysis or only if they spot something obviously wrong? If they think it has a fake/aftermarket part, do they then hold the watch hostage until you buy the replacement part at an inflated price?
> 
> I gotta think that lots of older rolex watches come in with non original parts all the time.


An hour wheel is just that , so unless you put it under a microscope I doubt one could tell the difference especially when dealing with a used one so imho unless the whole thing is blatantly not oem or things like a wrong dial , ceramic bezel are sent in then it is a fix it w used parts replaced and services, everything else is an auto reject . Honesty doubt the guy or gal servicing your watch gives a rat's ...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Feeling patriotic....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Morning gang. Nothing to add except that. Real cracker of a storm last night in DC, more expected today. Had 2 inches of water rushing down the street last night as it rained. We have skylight in the hallway and it sounded like one million nails coming down. No hail and the cars are fine (no covered parking) so that's a relief.


We need a bunch of rain.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I think we've hit a new high on virtue-signaling and privilege-shaming.

Take a look at this. Oy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think we've hit a new high on virtue-signaling and privilege-shaming.
> 
> Take a look at this. Oy.


My plan in the hopefully 20 or so years that I have left is to ignore all the BS I can. Been watching "Tales of Wells Fargo" lately.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Let's keep them coming...shall we?


If you say so...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> My plan in the hopefully 20 or so years that areeft is to ignore all the BS I can. Been watching "Tales of Wells Fargo" lately.


Been watching _The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel. _Funny stuff.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You got a like for dealing with jet wash.


Did someone mention jet wash? NOOOOOO GOOOOOOSSSSSSEE!!! :-(


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Did someone mention jet wash? NOOOOOO GOOOOOOSSSSSSEE!!! :-(


That was my vote for "best movie death" in r/movies.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think we've hit a new high on virtue-signaling and privilege-shaming.
> 
> Take a look at this. Oy.


She's not wrong...

I've seen comments from another angle like, "I told my housekeeper that I'll keep paying her and she doesn't have to come in for a while so she can stay safe. She thanked me, then began to cry, because most of her other clients simply fired her."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> She's not wrong...
> 
> I've seen comments from another angle like, "I told my housekeeper that I'll keep paying her and she doesn't have to come in for a while so she can stay safe. She thanked me, then began to cry, because most of her other clients simply fired her."


Thats what my daughter did.. Hey let's list all the good things we did during CV19.

Just kidding. Course my daughter didn't tell anyone either.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can Tag be taken seriously at any level?


I believe they can. It's an entry level luxury brand at best and rightfully so. But the watches are reliable and hold up well. They also have a few great looking models from time to time. The only people I've met that don't like Tag are on this site and are usually anal watch pricks. Not that this is a bad thing but should never sway anyone from buying one. I don't think anyone should stay away from a particular quality brand because of some watch ..... principal. JS

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Thats what my daughter did.. Hey let's list all the good things we did during CV19.
> 
> Just kidding. Course my daughter didn't tell anyone either.


That's what Mrs. BSF did with her hair stylist.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what Mrs. BSF did with her hair stylist.


And Mrs BT


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And virtue signaling lol we gave 3 favorite waitresses at our country restaurant what we guessed was a weeks pay. Course now I get so much d food on the plate I'm gaining weight.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I believe they can. It's an entry level luxury brand at best and rightfully so. But the watches are reliable and hold up well. They also have a few great looking models from time to time. The only people I've met that don't like Tag are on this site and are usually anal watch pricks. Not that this is a bad thing but should never sway anyone from buying one. I don't think anyone should stay away from a particular quality brand because of some watch ..... principal. JS
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al I think you are right on the money ...I can tell you but you already know this
A/ no one gives a rat's about the watch you wear
B/ plenty of good brands out there from Tag to Bell and Ross to Rolex to whatever you name it a plethora of good choices 
C/ only the weirdos (me included) look at wrists in the wild . Saw a grand total of one watch this week at work a PO Bro G style that's it 
D/ being influenced by what others might think of your watch is just dumb yet I have been guilty of that too but coming around back to why I like watches


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Big Al I think you are right on the money ...I can tell you but you already know this
> A/ no one gives a rat's about the watch you wear
> B/ plenty of good brands out there from Tag to Bell and Ross to Rolex to whatever you name it a plethora of good choices
> C/ only the weirdos (me included) look at wrists in the wild . Saw a grand total of one watch this week at work a PO Bro G style that's it
> D/ being influenced by what others might think of your watch is just dumb yet I have been guilty of that too but coming around back to why I like watches


2nd coming.

Lol

Course you should be judged if wearing a zelos.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Today... Hand shot for you Bro Dick.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I believe they can. It's an entry level luxury brand at best and rightfully so. But the watches are reliable and hold up well. They also have a few great looking models from time to time. The only people I've met that don't like Tag are on this site and are usually anal watch pricks. Not that this is a bad thing but should never sway anyone from buying one. I don't think anyone should stay away from a particular quality brand because of some watch ..... principal. JS
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


100% AGREE! Well, except for Invicta. HAHAHA

Seriously though, I think hating a brand, any brand, is a bit silly. Don't like it, don't buy it or better yet, buy something else you like. I think people are so tribal these days and the power of the internet is honestly making things worse through anonymous social media and forums.

Just my worthless 2 cents.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Big Al I think you are right on the money ...I can tell you but you already know this
> A/ no one gives a rat's about the watch you wear
> B/ plenty of good brands out there from Tag to Bell and Ross to Rolex to whatever you name it a plethora of good choices
> C/ only the weirdos (me included) look at wrists in the wild . Saw a grand total of one watch this week at work a PO Bro G style that's it
> D/ being influenced by what others might think of your watch is just dumb yet I have been guilty of that too but coming around back to why I like watches


I have also been pressured against certain watches here. I am actually grateful for most of it because looking back it would have been a mistake. But I came here first for a bit of a watch education before I spent any real money on luxury watches. Aesthetics are first and foremost then you should do a little research on what you're buying for that price. I've been educated here if anything and appreciate the lessons I've learned.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Speaking of TAG, I'm disappointed that they appear to have been dropped from the military exchange catalog, or at least the exchange website. The exchanges at Bethesda and Henderson Hall were always the easiest place to check them out in person. Haven't been in the stores since the lockdown hit, though, so I don't know if TAGs are just going brick-n-mortar-only or what.

The website is out of Omegas now, too. A couple months ago they had a couple Seamaster divers (regular three-hander 300M Pros and a chrono) plus the Speedy; then just the divers; then last week, the only remaining model was the gray new 300M Pro; and last night, none at all.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Today... Hand shot for you Bro Dick.
> 
> View attachment 15188475


Is it the "Made in America" that makes that watch great? It's a great piece.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Is it the "Made in America" that makes that watch great? It's a great piece.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The back story is fun but I just kinda like it. A different strap might be interesting.. May have an Erika's 1 piece somewhere. Leather is hot in summer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Is it the "Made in America" that makes that watch great? It's a great piece.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The back story is fun but I just kinda like it. A different strap might be interesting.. May have an Erika's 1 piece somewhere. Leather is hot in summer.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> We need a bunch of rain.


More coming this afternoon/evening in DC. Last night was 2-3 intense bursts of storms over several hours. Looks like the same thing tonight.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Is it the "Made in America" that makes that watch great? It's a great piece.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Like the gorilla glass too.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> My plan in the hopefully 20 or so years that I have left is to ignore all the BS I can. Been watching "Tales of Wells Fargo" lately.


You're a lucky, lucky man BT.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> She's not wrong...
> 
> I've seen comments from another angle like, "I told my housekeeper that I'll keep paying her and she doesn't have to come in for a while so she can stay safe. She thanked me, then began to cry, because most of her other clients simply fired her."


That's a good angle. It's the shaming part of this - maybe it's done for entertainment? The article BSF posted certainly has a condescending tone. Okay the woman asked that question and maybe you thought it was insensitive, but to reply with callousness for the question asked is just as rude.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I believe they can. It's an entry level luxury brand at best and rightfully so. But the watches are reliable and hold up well. They also have a few great looking models from time to time. The only people I've met that don't like Tag are on this site and are usually anal watch pricks. Not that this is a bad thing but should never sway anyone from buying one. I don't think anyone should stay away from a particular quality brand because of some watch ..... principal. JS
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I agree with the thought that people on this site vs. normal people have totally different views on Tag. My dad isn't a watch guy. When I bought my sub he asked why not Tag? Aren't they the same?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15188569


Well that's a bonus. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I agree with the thought that people on this site vs. normal people have totally different views on Tag. My dad isn't a watch guy. When I bought my sub he asked why not Tag? Aren't they the same?


To normal people, Tag, Omega and Rolex are all the same. Speaking of Tag, my first nice watch ever was a Tag. Much like this one...










Outside of SoOoO, I will never admit to owning this. :-d


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BTW what were some of your first watches?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> BTW what were some of your first watches?


A bunch of Swatches then a diver named Strato sont even remember if it was auto or quartz looked like the one below









I have yet to find it at my folks  came with a hair pinching bracelet but was a cool watch

Then a bunch of watches that came with magazines as side gifts lol , had zero money and by zero I think even negative money

Then an Oris rectangular moon phase which started this mess which led to a Tissot PRs516 chrono which led to an obsession


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's a good angle. It's the shaming part of this - maybe it's done for entertainment? The article BSF posted certainly has a condescending tone. Okay the woman asked that question and maybe you thought it was insensitive, but to reply with callousness for the question asked is just as rude.


Some people only respond to being shamed, though. I don't know how to articulate the same sentiment without sounding condescending, either. It's awfully difficult to pull off, especially when the original question was so callous on its own.

Online discussions about the movie _Parasite_ expose a similar perception gap between people who have housekeepers, people who've never had housekeepers, and people who work as housekeepers (ok, several gaps). On one hand, some say that the housekeeper must be doing well because they work in such a nice house; but others note how tenuous, and disposable, their status really is.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Some people only respond to being shamed, though. I don't know how to articulate the same sentiment without sounding condescending, either. It's awfully difficult to pull off, especially when the original question was so callous on its own.
> 
> Online discussions about the movie _Parasite_ expose a similar perception gap between people who have housekeepers, people who've never had housekeepers, and people who work as housekeepers (ok, several gaps). On one hand, some say that the housekeeper must be doing well because they work in such a nice house; but others note how tenuous, and disposable, their status really is.


^ this another really clear point that I agree with


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> BTW what were some of your first watches?


The ones I remember are (roughly in order)...

Timex Snoopy tennis player
Star Wars LED (bought with multiple proofs of purchase and some cash)
At least two Swatches, one mostly clear and one with Kanji lettering
Casio Cosmograph (had an LCD with the positions of the planets and Halley's Comet)
Timex Expedition ana-digi
Timex Expedition digital (can't remember if it was before or after the ana-digi)
Grandpa's Seiko quartz (TT DJ homage; y'all have seen one somewhere)
Honda souvenir watch
long
gap
without
a
watch
because
I
used
my
phone
instead
but I had a Timex Camper at some point
then
Garmin Forerunner 410 (maybe not at this point but I forget)
Citizen World Perpetual AT (bought because I wanted a watch that didn't need battery changes)
G-Shock
Dad's Omega
SKX009 (forum giveaway)
Apple Watch
Grandpa's Bulova
Rado, Rado, Rado

And that's where I'm at now.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> BTW what were some of your first watches?


This guy (pic borrowed from internet)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I like the Monaco V4....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If TAG would have used diff colour combinations, then it may get my vote.. interesting design , but put down by the aesthetics , i would say.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Damn this is hard work! All caught up!


I had to catch up 4 day's worth of post..... LOL....:-d:-d


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Today... Hand shot for you Bro Dick.
> 
> View attachment 15188475


If and when an IV is needed, you will be easily handled.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> 100% AGREE! Well, except for Invicta. HAHAHA
> 
> Seriously though, I think hating a brand, any brand, is a bit silly. Don't like it, don't buy it or better yet, buy something else you like. I think people are so tribal these days and the power of the internet is honestly making things worse through anonymous social media and forums.
> 
> Just my worthless 2 cents.


Nah I think we should employ every opportunity to disparage a lesser brand at every opportunity. Particularly Omega.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I have a weakness for blue eyes.
> 
> Then again, green, brown and grey eyes are fine too...


Very good choice on the blue eyes mate


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I have also been pressured against certain watches here. I am actually grateful for most of it because looking back it would have been a mistake. But I came here first for a bit of a watch education before I spent any real money on luxury watches. Aesthetics are first and foremost then you should do a little research on what you're buying for that price. I've been educated here if anything and appreciate the lessons I've learned.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So do you plan to buy a PAM572 or Explorer II?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I agree with the thought that people on this site vs. normal people have totally different views on Tag. My dad isn't a watch guy. When I bought my sub he asked why not Tag? Aren't they the same?


No


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Nah I think we should employ every opportunity to disparage a lesser brand at every opportunity. Particularly Omega.


True bro 59. I'm revising my prior statement to include Omega alongside Invicta. LOL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> To normal people, Tag, Omega and Rolex are all the same. Speaking of Tag, my first nice watch ever was a Tag. Much like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> The ones I remember are (roughly in order)...
> 
> Timex Snoopy tennis player
> Star Wars LED (bought with multiple proofs of purchase and some cash)
> ...


You get a big like for effort.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> I had to catch up 4 day's worth of post..... LOL....:-d:-d


We all wondered where you went. Welcome back!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So do you plan to buy a PAM572 or Explorer II?


572. The exp2 is great but I don't like the cyclops and don't like the scratch magnet bezel. Don't wanna spend good money on a watch with aspects I don't like.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> True bro 59. I'm revising my prior statement to include Omega alongside Invicta. LOL


Wouldn't go that far. Invicta is in a class by itself.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If that happens, they might as well be called the Black Bay Watch Co.


LOL...that's right and could happen... :-d. Most of their good pieces in the current collection are from the BB family..exception is Heritage chrono


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> 572. The exp2 is great but I don't like the cyclops and don't like the scratch magnet bezel. Don't wanna spend good money on a watch with aspects I don't like.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Best bet then probably preowned from Govberg's, although a new 572 from them with discount likely only $1000 more.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> 572. The exp2 is great but I don't like the cyclops and don't like the scratch magnet bezel. Don't wanna spend good money on a watch with aspects I don't like.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thoughts on the PAM 610?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Feeling patriotic....
> 
> View attachment 15188275


Tuck that flap in sailor

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> We all wondered where you went. Welcome back!!


Thanks mate... |>

Was in a house search, but decided against it when Recession was officially announced. Now will wait and see how all the things pan out.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That was my vote for "best movie death" in r/movies.


Disagree. Sonny in The Godfather. I was too young to go with a friend so my mother took me. I had nightmares afterwards.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah! What an Aussie!


An awesome one... |>.

The place where i migrated from , you will be thrashed for telling a local leader to get off your property , let alone the PM..


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Big Al I think you are right on the money ...I can tell you but you already know this
> A/ no one gives a rat's about the watch you wear
> B/ plenty of good brands out there from Tag to Bell and Ross to Rolex to whatever you name it a plethora of good choices
> C/ only the weirdos (me included) look at wrists in the wild . Saw a grand total of one watch this week at work a PO Bro G style that's it
> D/ being influenced by what others might think of your watch is just dumb yet I have been guilty of that too but coming around back to why I like watches


Went to the local grocery store and saw a guy wearing a SubC. First time I've seen someone wearing one in this uni town. Apple watches are everywhere.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Disagree. Sonny in The Godfather. I was too young to go with a friend so my mother took me. I had nightmares afterwards.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That series is such a classic.... |>

Recently watched again the Godfather 1,2,3


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Disagree. Sonny in The Godfather. I was too young to go with a friend so my mother took me. I had nightmares afterwards.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Ya know, I _still_ haven't seen that movie.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> BTW what were some of your first watches?


Wore my fathers military issued watch first. My first watch was Seiko chrono from c. 1970, wife bought me a Scubapro in 1986 and then she bought me a Seiko Quartz chrono in 2006. That's three watches in 35 years. Then I entered WUS..

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Thoughts on the PAM 610?


I think Big Al was leaning more towards a Radiomir 1940.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> This guy (pic borrowed from internet)
> 
> View attachment 15188705


Victorinox are underrated. The INOX is a beast.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> And virtue signaling lol we gave 3 favorite waitresses at our country restaurant what we guessed was a weeks pay. Course now I get so much d food on the plate I'm gaining weight.


You get the Big Like!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

When did Audi take the dip out of stick.

Had the kids, partners and grandkids over for dinner this evening. One of my daughters tells me that the warning light in her Audi was telling her that she needed to top off the oil. I went out with some oil and there’s no friggen dipstick!


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I have also been pressured against certain watches here. I am actually grateful for most of it because looking back it would have been a mistake. But I came here first for a bit of a watch education before I spent any real money on luxury watches. Aesthetics are first and foremost then you should do a little research on what you're buying for that price. I've been educated here if anything and appreciate the lessons I've learned.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah I think ultimately it depends if there is intent to sell or not . If you plan to sell and you don't want to lose your shirt then better stick to the big R or getting a good discount on an Omega but if you intend to keep then really there is no wrong choice except Hublow. So while I think we can help guide some when the cost of a particular watch doesn't fit what you get (as in poor deal) then everything else is really up to you. Don't buy a zelos don't buy a Hublow anything else in between is ok .
Been working in the morning and evening, so afternoon are clear but I got to say and I carefully observed NOONE wears a watch and when they do it isn't luxurious at all . Think crap piece of plastic or AW.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Wouldn't go that far. Invicta is in a class by itself.


You should let the internet decide. Start a poll thread in the Omega forum - what's better: omega or invicta?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> The ones I remember are (roughly in order)...
> 
> Timex Snoopy tennis player
> Star Wars LED (bought with multiple proofs of purchase and some cash)
> ...


I'm amazed you can remember all that.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Thoughts on the PAM 610?


Not bad. Completely classic and tasteful. That 8day reserve is pretty impressive also. I have a 47mm wire lug homage that scratches that itch well enough. The 572 checks a whole lot of my boxes.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Ya know, I _still_ haven't seen that movie.


You gotta do it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> You should let the internet decide. Start a poll thread in the Omega forum - what's better: omega or invicta?


Should be Invicta vs. Tudor though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm amazed you can remember all that.


I can barely remember what I now have, much less what I used to own.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> You should let the internet decide. Start a poll thread in the Omega forum - what's better: omega or invicta?


From what I understand; a vintage invicta vs vintage omega is a toss up though for real.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm amazed you can remember all that.


I made room in my brain by constantly forgetting other stuff


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Long weekend for you guys right?


Yeah long weekend here. Plus I was off yesterday so extra long weekend

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah I think ultimately it depends if there is intent to sell or not . If you plan to sell and you don't want to lose your shirt then better stick to the big R or getting a good discount on an Omega but if you intend to keep then really there is no wrong choice except Hublow. So while I think we can help guide some when the cost of a particular watch doesn't fit what you get (as in poor deal) then everything else is really up to you. Don't buy a zelos don't buy a Hublow anything else in between is ok .
> Been working in the morning and evening, so afternoon are clear but I got to say and I carefully observed NOONE wears a watch and when they do it isn't luxurious at all . Think crap piece of plastic or AW.


No intent to sell so I procrastinate until I'm sure it won't end up just sitting in a box because I lost interest. Unless it's just a cheap watch I buy to just take apart and change up for fun. Lol
I'm thinking about a dial change in my Pam homage lately to a sandwich dial instead. Maybe something with some color.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> No intent to sell so I procrastinate until I'm sure it won't end up just sitting in a box because I lost interest. Unless it's just a cheap watch I buy to just take apart and change up for fun. Lol
> I'm thinking about a dial change in my Pam homage lately to a sandwich dial instead. Maybe something with some color.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If you change dials remember not only the diameter matters but the actual thickness as well #twss


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> From what I understand; a vintage invicta vs vintage omega is a toss up though for real.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


More like a vintage Tag vs. vintage Invicta.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I dunno if being inside a Spitfire is "leisurely" as it sounds like WWRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


That noise is the sound of 'old world charm' on any mode of transport

Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> When did Audi take the dip out of stick.
> 
> Had the kids, partners and grandkids over for dinner this evening. One of my daughters tells me that the warning light in her Audi was telling her that she needed to top off the oil. I went out with some oil and there's no friggen dipstick!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Weird. Mine is 2016 and I get the same message (very annoying especially since there is plenty of oil). I have a dip stick. What replaced it? Nothing?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Taking my time with ESPN's The Last Dance, and starting on the third episode tonight. Focusing on Rodman, I think.
> 
> That's a world I can't wrap my head around. Such incandescent talent -- how do you coach the best players in the world? I think I need to look for what made Phil Jackson tick.


I loved Pippen's 'yeah they weren't paying me well and I didn't want to lose my summer so I had surgery before the start of the season' what a champ!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> They get into that a little. I still got 3 episodes left.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've got the last one to go. Similar to Bro B I'm taking my time with it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> View attachment 15186761


What's the problem. You're their best seller 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> One small step for horology, one giant leap for Zelos
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Hahahahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Weird. Mine is 2016 and I get the same message (very annoying especially since there is plenty of oil). I have a dip stick. What replaced it? Nothing?


The Blue Beast didn't have a stick either.






Very nice car in that video...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of very nice...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Victorinox are underrated. The INOX is a beast.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


For the money this Dive Master was great value.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I won't know about that. I was under the impression that I could send any Rolex that was without box and papers to RSC for service and they would still service the watch as long as it is a bona fide Rolex.


Depends on the country. Under our law if you had proof of purchase (in Australia) Rolex would have to acknowledge warranty.

Eg say if I bought the thing lost box and papers but still had receipt under Australian law Rolex would have to acknowledge the warranty.

I'm also sure you're right though. So long as it's real and stock Rolex will work on it. So if you've put on a different dial, bezel and made up your own reference Rolex will tell you where to go or return in to stock as part of the service

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That noise is the sound of 'old world charm' on any mode of transport
> 
> Brother of OoO


I had a ride in a B-17 called "Fuddy Duddy" twenty years ago. Loud as fawk.

Hmm. Just noticed that I don't have any of the pics on my computer. I bought a disposable film camera and had some pretty good shots, though.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah but $12,000 for a Zelos? Who are they kidding?


BSF probably owns 3

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> In a British accent I can't help hearing "watch the gap"


It's mind the gap

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> "Go for the gap", says Ayrton Senna.












Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, the British military had bought Rolex for the SAS and SBS and indeed, word had it that you would be killed if you got spotted in an Irish pub in Northern Ireland if you had a Submariner on a NATO back in the day.
> 
> Remember this;
> 
> ...


Tudor = White Flag

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> "Mind the gap"


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks... and you get a couple of extra pictures
> 
> View attachment 15188001
> 
> ...


You fly often??

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> BTW what were some of your first watches?


Very first was some plastic black and white deal. Next that I can remember was a Seiko 5 (at about 9/10) and then this is the oldest one I still own









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> I had to catch up 4 day's worth of post..... LOL....:-d:-d


That would not have been fun...

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Should be Invicta vs. Tudor though.


I'm usually one for the underdog but in this bout I'll support the Invicta

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Caught up!


Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Somehow, my page is stuck here. I cannot scroll anymore.


Best computer glitch ever...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Tuna steak two ways


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Tuna steak two ways
> 
> View attachment 15189319


DAYUM!

Emphasis on the yum...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the guest room/wine storage room...









_"Obsess much. BSF?"_


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


That a baby fox?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> BarracksSi said:
> 
> 
> > Come to think of it, the heck with all of them -- I'd just get a TAG tourbillon chrono since it's cheap enough.
> ...


Well, that's a bit harsh.

They have some pretty iconic models, a rich history, especially with regard to chronographs, were at the lead of the Swiss watch revival in the 80's, make some great looking designs and clearly sell in significant volumes.

Keep talking like that and I'm going to have to subject you to more pictures of mine...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That a baby fox?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Baby and mom 3 pups total , grey fox


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some more gap...
> 
> View attachment 15188197


I could watch you do this all day...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> BigSeikoFan said:
> 
> 
> > Some more gap...
> ...


Put those things away, before someone gets hurt...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> mui.richard said:
> 
> 
> > Let's keep them coming...shall we?
> ...


 Let's try another angle.
You know she has talents beyond her frontal obtuberances...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I believe they can. It's an entry level luxury brand at best and rightfully so. But the watches are reliable and hold up well. They also have a few great looking models from time to time. The only people I've met that don't like Tag are on this site and are usually anal watch pricks. Not that this is a bad thing but should never sway anyone from buying one. I don't think anyone should stay away from a particular quality brand because of some watch ..... principal. JS
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well said...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Got a new Barton elite strap from my shark turtle. Not quite the same shade of blue but it is pretty fun and playful. Definitely need to replace the spring bars though, those skinny QR ones don't cut it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I think I've shown this before but this was one of my first "adult" watches, after I lost my grandfathers seiko doing some inebriated slipnslide in college. Had it until meeting my wife and she bought me a new one.

The 90's were all about the TT!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Baby and mom 3 pups total , grey fox


Nice! They're in your yard I'm guessing?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> 100% AGREE! Well, except for Invicta. HAHAHA
> 
> Seriously though, I think *hating a brand, any brand, is a bit silly. * Don't like it, don't buy it or better yet, buy something else you like. I think people are so tribal these days and the power of the internet is honestly making things worse through anonymous social media and forums.
> 
> Just my worthless 2 cents.


Yes it is, especially when that hatred is based on a dislike of a product or a harmless marketing strategy.

And most of the internet angst seems to be directed at companies that are actually successful at selling something that person doesn't like, or doesn't want to pay for...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> Yes it is, especially when that hatred is based on a dislike of a product or a harmless marketing strategy.
> 
> And most of the internet angst seems to be directed at companies that are actually successful at selling something that person doesn't like, or doesn't want to pay for...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Like ahem... Rolex. :-d


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Should be Invicta vs. Tudor though.


Start that thread in this subforum. LOL


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Unce_Turbo_997 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the thought that people on this site vs. normal people have totally different views on Tag. My dad isn't a watch guy. When I bought my sub he asked why not Tag? Aren't they the same?
> ...


I still wear mine occasionally.
Mostly to induce vomiting amongst OoO'ers...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> BTW what were some of your first watches?


A digital led watch in the early 70's that my father received as a gift from work but didn't want.

One with the red numbers. Don't recall what brand it was, but it I pressed the button so much I went through a set of batteries in a very short time...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Got a new Barton elite strap from my shark turtle. Not quite the same shade of blue but it is pretty fun and playful. Definitely need to replace the spring bars though, those skinny QR ones don't cut it.


Good fit. Looks nice


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I think I've shown this before but this was one of my first "adult" watches, after I lost my grandfathers seiko doing some inebriated slipnslide in college. Had it until meeting my wife and she bought me a new one.
> 
> The 90's were all about the TT!


Ok I am gonna be gentle , that is one fugly watch


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice! They're in your yard I'm guessing?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Nah , extended stay type place when I am down here so I can have more room ....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I still wear mine occasionally.
> Mostly to induce vomiting amongst OoO'ers...


It is


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Taking my time with ESPN's The Last Dance, and starting on the third episode tonight. Focusing on Rodman, I think.
> 
> That's a world I can't wrap my head around. Such incandescent talent -- how do you coach the best players in the world? I think I need to look for what made Phil Jackson tick.


Such a good documentary series. I plan to watch it again over the weekend.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some more gap...
> 
> View attachment 15188197


I am an insatiable urge to run my fingers through the gap...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Well, you have a new warranty card at least (that you can write your name on).
> 
> I'm always curious how rolex determines if a part is fake or not. Secret micromarks, tooling, wrong metal used, etc. Do they really do a detailed analysis or only if they spot something obviously wrong? If they think it has a fake/aftermarket part, do they then hold the watch hostage until you buy the replacement part at an inflated price?
> 
> I gotta think that lots of older rolex watches come in with non original parts all the time.


I think they only draw some clues from the rubies and finishing. Otherwise, metal is metal and unless you run through a SEM and do a materials analysis, you're not going to know.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Let's keep them cumming...shall we?
> Yep, turning in now.


Okay!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> An hour wheel is just that , so unless you put it under a microscope I doubt one could tell the difference especially when dealing with a used one so imho unless the whole thing is blatantly not oem or things like a wrong dial , ceramic bezel are sent in then it is a fix it w used parts replaced and services, everything else is an auto reject . Honesty doubt the guy or gal servicing your watch gives a rat's ...


what I said too. 

#neverreadread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I agree with the thought that people on this site vs. normal people have totally different views on Tag. My dad isn't a watch guy. When I bought my sub he asked why not Tag? Aren't they the same?


My folks know expensive. They know that all watches tell time but they understand the price levels of various brands. Mum has some old vintage watch from a now defunct brand (couldn't remember what it is but sounds French) and Dad has a Longines Conquest. He thinks Omega or Rolex are a waste of money. So after years of lectures on not wasting money, I wear my $100 G shock whenever I meet them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> I had to catch up 4 day's worth of post..... LOL....:-d:-d


Oh, you poor man. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
No apologies from us though


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nah I think we should employ every opportunity to disparage a lesser brand at every opportunity. Particularly Omega.


That is the mission statement of the OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Very good choice on the blue eyes mate


You got blue eyes too? Mine's brown.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> LOL...that's right and could happen... :-d. Most of their good pieces in the current collection are from the BB family..exception is Heritage chrono


I think they need to stop with the black bay or they will kill the brand. These marketing people only have a short term vision and once they made their money, they move on to another job.

The reason why Rolex was so successful in the early days was because Hans had a hand in the decision making process.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> An awesome one... |>.
> 
> The place where i migrated from , you will be thrashed for telling a local leader to get off your property , let alone the PM..


Migrated from? Where's that?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> That series is such a classic.... |>
> 
> Recently watched again the Godfather 1,2,3


I just re- watched Danger Close on my home TV with the surround sound speakers on. It felt like in the thick of Long Tan.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Ya know, I _still_ haven't seen that movie.


Go watch it. One of the classics.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Victorinox are underrated. The INOX is a beast.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Agreed. Wonder why there is no love for Victorinox. Is it because we associate with Swiss Army Knives?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> When did Audi take the dip out of stick.
> 
> Had the kids, partners and grandkids over for dinner this evening. One of my daughters tells me that the warning light in her Audi was telling her that she needed to top off the oil. I went out with some oil and there's no friggen dipstick!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Modern cars. Saved $5 per car and they saved $10M over the lifespan of the production


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> You should let the internet decide. Start a poll thread in the Omega forum - what's better: omega or invicta?


Do it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I can barely remember what I now have, much less what I used to own.


No wonder I am always happy. 

My wife complains that I am so forgetful. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah long weekend here. Plus I was off yesterday so extra long weekend
> 
> Brother of OoO


Enjoy your Break mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That noise is the sound of 'old world charm' on any mode of transport
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yes, yes, you got it right. Old world charm. That was what I was thinking of


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Depends on the country. Under our law if you had proof of purchase (in Australia) Rolex would have to acknowledge warranty.
> 
> Eg say if I bought the thing lost box and papers but still had receipt under Australian law Rolex would have to acknowledge the warranty.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, I am aware of the consumer law bit of it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I had a ride in a B-17 called "Fuddy Duddy" twenty years ago. Loud as fawk.
> 
> Hmm. Just noticed that I don't have any of the pics on my computer. I bought a disposable film camera and had some pretty good shots, though.


Love the B17. I am building a scale model of that too. Still in the box and in the queue. Will be my second go at it as I built one as a kid and it was well painted. With my improved skills, I will be able to get them looking good.

If you still had the prints from your trip, you could scan them into digital. I converted a lot of my old memories into digital for the kids.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


LOL. I forgot that you had that picture. Good one


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Tudor = White Flag
> 
> Brother of OoO


No, no. Has to be three words to make a motto.

Suggests "Raise White Flag" instead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Best computer glitch ever...


My wife asked me why are you smiling.... 

It shows in my facial expression huh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Fox?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I could watch you do this all day...


Crap. I am trying to get to the end of the posts and I am stuck here again...

Infinity loop


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got blue eyes too? Mine's brown.


My eyes are yellow


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Let's try another angle.
> You know she has talents beyond her frontal obtuberances...


I want to smack those buns


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That would not have been fun...
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah..but caught up in my own way...;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Got a new Barton elite strap from my shark turtle. Not quite the same shade of blue but it is pretty fun and playful. Definitely need to replace the spring bars though, those skinny QR ones don't cut it.


Very nice. At least you got a handle on matching colours. I hate it how some straps clash with the dial.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I think I've shown this before but this was one of my first "adult" watches, after I lost my grandfathers seiko doing some inebriated slipnslide in college. Had it until meeting my wife and she bought me a new one.
> 
> The 90's were all about the TT!


Don't worry. Keep it another ten years and two tones will be back.

Why? Because all the steel Rolex are out of stock and people are buying more two tones. Believe me, it will make a come back.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice! They're in your yard I'm guessing?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Can foxes be eaten like rabbits?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My eyes are yellow


I am scared. Do you howl during a full moon?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up. Yay!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think they need to stop with the black bay or they will kill the brand. These marketing people only have a _*short term vision*_ and once they made their money, they move on to another job.
> 
> The reason why Rolex was so successful in the early days was because Hans had a hand in the decision making process.


^^^ Yeah.. rightly said mate..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got blue eyes too? Mine's brown.


LOL....

I have black blue eyes... ;-);-). Maybe that's why i have two black bay's..:-d:-d


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> ^^^ Yeah.. rightly said mate..


In my view, the Monte Carlo watches are just as awesome but the marketers have forgotten about it. The others like North Flag, 1926, etc had no mention at all. If you look at Rolex, they rotate their models used for advertising be it social media or main stream media.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Black5 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a weakness for blue eyes.
> ...


Other eye colours are good as well.
Look up ...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Migrated from? Where's that?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> The back story is fun but I just kinda like it. A different strap might be interesting.. May have an Erika's 1 piece somewhere. Leather is hot in summer.


How hot is summer in your part of the world? Doesn't get very hot here.... 50s at night, maybe low 80s by day at peak of summer. Still a month or two away from that here..... tomorrow's high/low is 66F/46F.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mav said:


> BTW what were some of your first watches?











Grade 9..... Lost track of it many years ago.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> LOL...that's right and could happen... :-d. Most of their good pieces in the current collection are from the BB family..exception is Heritage chrono


I'm probably the exception then, as I prefer some of the watches from their heritage line without snowflakes.

Even despite the orange highlights, this one is different...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Marendra said:


> View attachment 15189631
> 
> 
> Grade 9..... Lost track of it many years ago.


I had the exact same watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m getting a little tired of my collection to be honest. Still like the core 4 (miss my Marinemaster as it’s still being serviced in Japan) but my beaters need a refresh. 

Like I said earlier, I’m thinking of selling at least 2 maybe 3 for a nice mid tier Seiko or perhaps even an Omega Aqua Terra or similar.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If and when an IV is needed, you will be easily handled.


LOL yep no problems


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> BTW what were some of your first watches?


A Timex when I was in third grade.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I still wear mine occasionally.
> Mostly to induce vomiting amongst OoO'ers...


You're like the BSF of ugly watches


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> That series is such a classic.... |>
> 
> Recently watched again the Godfather 1,2,3


I have a rule to never watch any gangster movie so never seen any of those. None on TV either. Weird...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is the mission statement of the OoO


I don't think it should be limited to lesser brands. Better brands also get disparaged, like Patek and FC/FP Journe bellend brand? I can't even remember it's proper name which gives you an idea of how little I care about it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enjoy your Break mate.


Thanks


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I can barely remember what I now have, much less what I used to own.


I'm screwed.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I forgot that you had that picture. Good one


theres actually a meme which when I,looked it up was a low res image so I found that pic with the same quote. Great quote though


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, no. Has to be three words to make a motto.
> 
> Suggests "Raise White Flag" instead.


Tudor = Bred White Flag? Bleeds White Flag


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah..but caught up in my own way...;-)


So you skipped everything then ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Disagree. Sonny in The Godfather. I was too young to go with a friend so my mother took me. I had nightmares afterwards.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


This one caught me a little unexpectedly...






SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That a baby fox?
> 
> Brother of OoO


A kit?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Got a new Barton elite strap from my shark turtle. Not quite the same shade of blue but it is pretty fun and playful. Definitely need to replace the spring bars though, those skinny QR ones don't cut it.


What have you done with Tooth btw?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> When did Audi take the dip out of stick.
> 
> Had the kids, partners and grandkids over for dinner this evening. One of my daughters tells me that the warning light in her Audi was telling her that she needed to top off the oil. I went out with some oil and there's no friggen dipstick!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


BMW lost them years ago as well.
Must go to the stealer every time something lights up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can foxes be eaten like rabbits?


Nvr ate or killed one. Too beautiful and under pressure from coyotes. Mrs BT cousin was trapping them because eating chickens. Was sad to hear. Course he got bit by one, learned illegal to trap, had to take 11 $1000 shots for rabies.

My painting (bought)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So you skipped everything then ;-)


Not all mate. Covered the interesting topics for sure..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> More like a vintage Tag vs. vintage Invicta.


By vintage TAG do you mean 80's?

Earlier than that would be Heuer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> How hot is summer in your part of the world? Doesn't get very hot here.... 50s at night, maybe low 80s by day at peak of summer. Still a month or two away from that here..... tomorrow's high/low is 66F/46F.


Hot and humid. Approached 90 today. 88 f tomorrow.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I'm getting a little tired of my collection to be honest. Still like the core 4 (miss my Marinemaster as it's still being serviced in Japan) but my beaters need a refresh.
> 
> Like I said earlier, I'm thinking of selling at least 2 maybe 3 for a nice mid tier Seiko or perhaps even an Omega Aqua Terra or similar.


Here is my humble thought, one can never really be pleased w beaters once you get into higher end. That's the reason I sold all my beater seikos and while they can be fun they get old quick. So my new beater is my D300M . Was going to get a new seiko goody but decided not to (at least for now). 
I say get the AT a hell of a watch


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I have a rule to never watch any gangster movie so never seen any of those. None on TV either. Weird...


Dang I've watched so many. Just love gangster movies.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

So I swapped out those wuss ass QR bars for fat OEM ones. Tight fit so I'll have to keep an eye on 'em for signs of splitting.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Depends on the country. Under our law if you had proof of purchase (in Australia) Rolex would have to acknowledge warranty.
> 
> Eg say if I bought the thing lost box and papers but still had receipt under Australian law Rolex would have to acknowledge the warranty.
> 
> ...


Even without proof of purchase, you can still expect warranty cover if you can demonstrate proof of ownership (often slack) and date of manufacture is within warranty period here.
Manufacturers are only bound by it if it is available here and is Australian delivered however.

I.e. Newly released product that would be undeniably within warranty period...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Another one of my early watches. Got this in 2003 or so, used. At the time it was my most expensive watch. Pretty bad ass dive watch really, did a lot of cool stuff like track your depth, deepest dive, etc.

I never realized the bezel turned though, it was so cruddy when I got it 

I debate getting it serviced. One of the hands is dislodged so it binds.

More (gilted) TT goodness


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Very first was some plastic black and white deal. Next that I can remember was a Seiko 5 (at about 9/10) and then this is the oldest one I still own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By no means my first, but the oldest one I bought new that I still own is also a Citizen Ana-Digi...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Like ahem... Rolex. :-d


Like I said,
Doesn't want to pay for..

At the going market price anyway...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am an insatiable urge to run my fingers through the gap...


Fingers?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Crap. I am trying to get to the end of the posts and I am stuck here again...
> 
> Infinity loop


Ha ha,

Don't strain a "finger"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> How hot is summer in your part of the world? Doesn't get very hot here.... 50s at night, maybe low 80s by day at peak of summer. Still a month or two away from that here..... tomorrow's high/low is 66F/46F.


Can peak at around 42-43 C (110F) on some days with typically high 20's/low 30's (80's F) on most...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Caught up! I was so busy today that I couldn't check in until about an hour ago.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I'm probably the exception then, as I prefer some of the watches from their heritage line without snowflakes.
> 
> Even despite the orange highlights, this one is different...
> 
> ...


Godfrey:
I believe that Sappie has one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You're like the BSF of ugly watches


You're lucky I haven't shown you everything.
Some watches are just for me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More about Eve...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm probably the exception then, as I prefer some of the watches from their heritage line without snowflakes.
> 
> Even despite the orange highlights, this one is different...
> 
> ...


This is like a reissue of their Monte Carlo. I think bro Sappie used to have one?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm getting a little tired of my collection to be honest. Still like the core 4 (miss my Marinemaster as it's still being serviced in Japan) but my beaters need a refresh.
> 
> Like I said earlier, I'm thinking of selling at least 2 maybe 3 for a nice mid tier Seiko or perhaps even an Omega Aqua Terra or similar.


Weren't you looking at that old divers 1963 reissue? That would be awesome as a daily in place of the many watches. I have stopped wearing other watches since I had that orange Samurai (thanks to you and Cobia). Was actually mulling over the Save the Ocean Great White Shark one on Starbuy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm screwed.


Yup. The key is not remembering the unhappy situations and how badly someone had treated you. Shrug it off and remain happy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> theres actually a meme which when I,looked it up was a low res image so I found that pic with the same quote. Great quote though


I still have that Maldonado twitter post when he said he was fantastic. LOL


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally someone with meat on her bones... All for you, Brother Dog.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. The key is not remembering the unhappy situations and how badly someone had treated you. Shrug it off and remain happy


i remember all


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Tudor = Bred White Flag? Bleeds White Flag


LOL. I think we need to give Tudor some respect. I remember that they made watches for the US military and some Vietnam vets actually had them. 

Omega on the other hand.... is worn by a fictional secret agent that can leap tall buildings and shag any girl. Key word is fictional.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So you skipped everything then ;-)


That's exactly what he did. He would fail the BT test. Then again, I would too as I can't remember what I posted yesterday. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> What have you done with Tooth btw?


He de-fanged him. Poor guy.

Come back brother @Toothbras


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Nvr ate or killed one. Too beautiful and under pressure from coyotes. Mrs BT cousin was trapping them because eating chickens. Was sad to hear. Course he got bit by one, learned illegal to trap, had to take 11 $1000 shots for rabies.
> 
> My painting (bought)
> View attachment 15189715


They are nice creatures but any feral creature is not welcomed in Australia as they kill and eat native wildlife like bandicoots. Incidentally, the giant Cane Toad eats small marsupials!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> So I swapped out those wuss *ass* QR bars for fat OEM ones. *Tight fit* so I'll have to keep an eye on 'em for signs of *splitting*.


Never use those words in the same sentence....

It can cause arousal in some people.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Another one of my early watches. Got this in 2003 or so, used. At the time it was my most expensive watch. Pretty bad ass dive watch really, did a lot of cool stuff like track your depth, deepest dive, etc.
> 
> I never realized the bezel turned though, it was so cruddy when I got it
> 
> ...


It looked like it got a hard life


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am scared. Do you howl during a full moon?


I only howl when I sense the presence of a speed poster on SoOoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Fingers?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Okay. Sausage


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Ha ha,
> 
> Don't strain a "finger"...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I might be able to get the 70hour power reserve into my watch. Hahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> I believe that Sappie has one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's what I said. Surprisingly, the used prices are a little soft(*) right now and you can pick one up from the used dealers.

(*) that's what she said


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Finally someone with meat on her bones... All for you, Brother Dog.
> 
> View attachment 15189793


Thanks! Oh yes! Yes! Yes! Ahhhhhh.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> i remember all


Umm... I can see good and bad in that.

Good that you learn from past mistakes and not repeat them. Bad in that you will drag up past history when a topic comes up and my be annoying to the person who wronged you previously.

My mum used to say forgive and forget. No problems with me as I forget easily. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I only howl when I sense the presence of a speed poster on SoOoO.


LOL.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SoOoO is rapidly approaching 5000 posts. Another 45,000 and SoOoO will be history like the original OoO.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Today... Hand shot for you Bro Dick.
> 
> View attachment 15188475


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... I can see good and bad in that.
> 
> Good that you learn from past mistakes and not repeat them. Bad in that you will drag up past history when a topic comes up and my be annoying to the person who wronged you previously.
> 
> My mum used to say forgive and forget. No problems with me as I forget easily. LOL.


Definitely not for purpose of holding a grudge (altho I do in some cases). Just pointing out a gift and a curse.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... I can see good and bad in that.
> 
> Good that you learn from past mistakes and not repeat them. Bad in that you will drag up past history when a topic comes up and my be annoying to the person who wronged you previously.
> 
> My mum used to say forgive and forget. No problems with me as I forget easily. LOL.


Definitely not for purpose of holding a grudge (altho I do in some cases). Just pointing out a gift and a curse.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> 100% AGREE! Well, except for Invicta. HAHAHA
> 
> Seriously though, I think hating a brand, any brand, is a bit silly. Don't like it, don't buy it or better yet, buy something else you like. I think people are so tribal these days and the power of the internet is honestly making things worse through anonymous social media and forums.
> 
> Just my worthless 2 cents.


Hate is such a strong word, and I agree it's silly.

It's no secret I don't like the TAG Heuer Monte Carlo. And personally their Aquaracer line resembles the Seamaster a little too much for my taste. But I do like the Carrera and I'd have no problem choosing their tourbillon over a Daytona.

It all boils down to how that particular watch presents itself, rather than the name on the dial.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

200 posts to go...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> SoOoO is rapidly approaching 5000 posts. Another 45,000 and SoOoO will be history like the original OoO.


That's okay. You'll get used to it. The BSH thread is in its 40th edition now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Definitely not for purpose of holding a grudge (altho I do in some cases). Just pointing out a gift and a curse.


Understood. Forgetfulness for me is that people are annoyed because I will ask something I had already asked before. Can't win them all I guess.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Definitely not for purpose of holding a grudge (altho I do in some cases). Just pointing out a gift and a curse.


Liked again for the double post


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> 200 posts to go...


To go where?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More about Eve...
> 
> View attachment 15189783


Watched the 1950 film "All about Eve" last night as my son is studying it.
Jane Wyman looked nothing like that...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Love the B17. I am building a scale model of that too. Still in the box and in the queue. Will be my second go at it as I built one as a kid and it was well painted. With my improved skills, I will be able to get them looking good.
> 
> *If you still had the prints from your trip, you could scan them into digital. I converted a lot of my old memories into digital for the kids.*


They're in a box back home somewhere. I took a particularly good shot and it's now posted online, but it's got my name watermarked on it.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I had the exact same watch.


Lol, I remember. Great watch. This question (and answer) comes up every 75k posts it so. Not as frequent as colonoscopies, but still....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Boys weekend at the lake.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Not many vegetables this weekend


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Hate is such a strong word, and I agree it's silly.
> 
> It's no secret I don't like the TAG Heuer Monte Carlo. And personally their Aquaracer line resembles the Seamaster a little too much for my taste. But I do like the Carrera and I'd have no problem choosing their tourbillon over a Daytona.
> 
> It all boils down to how that particular watch presents itself, rather than the name on the dial.


To illustrate...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Can peak at around 42-43 C (110F) on some days with typically high 20's/low 30's (80's F) on most...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not a bad temp. Didn't realize Melbourne could get that hot. I thought it was far enough south.... need to check a map.

Ok, 38 degrees south.... so south for Australia, but still comparable to midway down California.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> They're in a box back home somewhere. I took a particularly good shot and it's now posted online, but it's got my name watermarked on it.


My wife has them all saved into a 4TB hard disk stored in a fire proof safe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> They're in a box back home somewhere. I took a particularly good shot and it's now posted online, but it's got my name watermarked on it.


Share the pictures?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Boys weekend at the lake.


Beautiful scenery. I love the outdoors.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Not many vegetables this weekend


I don't eat grass


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> To illustrate...


Took me a while to figure out that one is a TAG and the other Omega.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> i remember all


Good memory? Or HSAM good?

https://time.com/5045521/highly-superior-autobiographical-memory-hsam/


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Spot of Irish tonight. Looks like a full moon soon.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> 200 posts to go...


For 8k?

As a famous Australian philosopher once said: "A coupla days."

- Con the fruiterer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's okay. You'll get used to it. The BSH thread is in its 40th edition now.


Wow!
40 x 50k = 2,000,000 posts...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Boys weekend at the lake.


Great photo Sappie...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Not a bad temp. Didn't realize Melbourne could get that hot. I thought it was far enough south.... need to check a map.
> 
> Ok, 38 degrees south.... so south for Australia, but still comparable to midway down California.


Mind you, it's winter now, so typical high temp is closer to 15C, (60F)...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Share the pictures?


He can't as it will reveal his secret identity...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> What have you done with Tooth btw?


I'm here, baby! Love the Barton. Got a new guitar last month and been spending too much time working on my chops lol


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He de-fanged him. Poor guy.
> 
> Come back brother @Toothbras


Appreciate being thought of, hope all is well with all of you. I'lll definitely be back. Just getting side tracked lately. Got a new guitar and some new pedals which has been a fun distraction.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> If you change dials remember not only the diameter matters but the actual thickness as well #twss


Aren't there also small protrusions on the back of the dial that need to fit as well?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Weird. Mine is 2016 and I get the same message (very annoying especially since there is plenty of oil). I have a dip stick. What replaced it? Nothing?


According to the manual, nothing. You need to turn on the car and use the digital display. If it was my car I'd tell them that I want my dipstick back. Of course, if I did I can imagine what they'd be mumbling as they turned and walked away 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Wow!
> 40 x 50k = 2,000,000 posts...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


They are prolific posters


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I've got the last one to go. Similar to Bro B I'm taking my time with it
> 
> Brother of OoO


No comment about grown men watching other grown men dance. Not that there's anything wrong with that 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> He can't as it will reveal his secret identity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! That's true. But then again, there's plenty of Jason on this thread and there's lots of John Smith around too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Appreciate being thought of, hope all is well with all of you. I'lll definitely be back. Just getting side tracked lately. Got a new guitar and some new pedals which has been a fun distraction.


Nice. Show us some pictures of the guitar you bought. I always wanted to learn to play a musical instrument when I was young. I used to wag school whenever it was music or some stupid lesson. Kind of regretting it now when I see my wife and kids playing them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Aren't there also small protrusions on the back of the dial that need to fit as well?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Those small protrusions are dial feet.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I had a ride in a B-17 called "Fuddy Duddy" twenty years ago. Loud as fawk.
> 
> Hmm. Just noticed that I don't have any of the pics on my computer. I bought a disposable film camera and had some pretty good shots, though.


Smart move taking a disposable camera while flying in a vintage B-17. On the wrist should have been one of your Rolexes, maybe the Hulk, as they're known to survive plane crashes. Also a little perk for whoever's digging through the ashes. Hopefully, Rolex won't refuse service without the warranty card 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Continuing on with my vintage digital wearing phase this week.

Seiko Pan Am World Timer from 1977...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's mind the gap
> 
> Brother of OoO


Freudian slip, we're on a watch forum 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Baby and mom 3 pups total , grey fox


So the mom is what might have got your big orange?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Got a new Barton elite strap from my shark turtle. Not quite the same shade of blue but it is pretty fun and playful. Definitely need to replace the spring bars though, those skinny QR ones don't cut it.


Just rub it in. I ordered 3 Barton's in early April and I'm still waiting. They sat somewhere in Illinois for about 6 weeks. Last track was Brussels on the 28th of May.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I still wear mine occasionally.
> Mostly to induce vomiting amongst OoO'ers...


I thought it was your game-day watch.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> I believe that Sappie has one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah. i think so too in addition to his Tudor Sub


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My folks know expensive. They know that all watches tell time but they understand the price levels of various brands. Mum has some old vintage watch from a now defunct brand (couldn't remember what it is but sounds French) and Dad has a Longines Conquest. He thinks Omega or Rolex are a waste of money. So after years of lectures on not wasting money, I wear my $100 G shock whenever I meet them.


What's his handle on WUS?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> To illustrate...


I like the presentation of SM300.

IMO the seamaster pic is more concentrated on the watch. In Tag , there are a lot of distraction , big bubbles and not properly blended...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Boys weekend at the lake.


Great scenery mate


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agreed. Wonder why there is no love for Victorinox. Is it because we associate with Swiss Army Knives?


That's my reasoning. Just look at other companies that are strong in one area and then try branching off into watches, e.g. Bvlgari and Chanel.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I can barely remember what I now have, much less what I used to own.


That's what I often tell my wife. She's got them memory of an elegant, while my memory is like that of a goldfish.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can foxes be eaten like rabbits?


Wait until BT wakes up

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I have a rule to never watch any gangster movie so never seen any of those. None on TV either. Weird...


Hits too close to home with the relatives and prohibition

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought it was your game-day watch.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I have a another special one for that.
Hasn't been worn this year yet though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To go where?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> What's his handle on WUS?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Dogbert's Dad?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah! That's true. But then again, there's plenty of Jason on this thread and there's lots of John Smith around too.


Lots and lots of Smiths.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Some of our Aussie friends are awfully quiet lately, hope everything is going alright.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Modern cars. Saved $5 per car and they saved $10M over the lifespan of the production


Well, this is ok when applied to Kia and Hyundai, or even Toyota and Nissan, but the highest in level you go up, and lower production, it becomes stinginess rather than saving. Audi is the perfect example of stinginess, and I give you the ultimate example, brakes; if you look at their RS line of cars, they all have those big mean front calipers, and those sheetty rear calipers. It's not a problem for me since I was never an Audi fan, never owned one, never will. But it is a problen for me when their cost cutting philosophy is applied to other brands they own, Lambo for instance. I am not a Lambo fan, never was, but lately, I wanted to buy a fast SUV for every day's use since I realised that it made no sense to keep driving "confortable" cars most of the time, and super cars on dedicated drives, as I always did. My choices were limited, so, of course, I went to the Lambo dealership to take a closer look at the Urus, which design wise was acceptable to me since it was totally different from the rest. I sat in the car, and I also liked the interior. It's when I got out of the car and took some steps back to look at the profile of the car that I was shocked by what I saw: the brake calipers! So, you have this super SUV, supposed to be the ultimate SUV, from a supposed "prestigious" brand, with a base price of 205,715 Euros (yeah, good luck staying even close to this when optioned), that is equipped with the biggest front disks and calipers in the car industry (they don't want to kill their customers after all, luckily enough), but has the tiniest sheetty Audi's parts bin rear caliper; for what, just to save 500 Euros since Audi's engineers consider that the rear brakes are not that important? maybe they aren't, but add those freakin 500 bucks and make the base price 206,215 Euros, and give me a decent looking caliper! That was the deal breaker for me since if they are willing to cut corners on what I can see, God knows what junk they crammed where I can't see. And the Alfa it was, the second fastest SUV time on the Nurburgring, and with retrospect, I am so happy Lambo put those sheet rear breaks, otherwise I wouldn't have discovered this gem of a car

















By comparison, the Alfa's parking break is the size of the Urus caliper









P.S.: I talked about the influence of Audi on Lambo, don't get me started with the influence of Volkswagen on Bugatti, the biggest piece of crap in the auto industry


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, this is ok when applied to Kia and Hyundai, or even Toyota and Nissan, but ....
> ::
> Audi is the perfect example of stinginess, and I give you the ultimate example, brakes; if you look at their RS line of cars, they all have those big mean front calipers, and those sheetty rear calipers.
> ::
> ...


Thanks for the analysis of the URUS rear brakes. I agree with you on that. That is the problem with cars from the same auto group. Parts sharing. You see parts from a Skoda or SEAT in a Lamborghini. LOL.

If one wanted a cheap Lamborghini Aventador, one could always buy an Audi R8 - the thinking man's Lamborghini


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Some of our Aussie friends are awfully quiet lately, hope everything is going alright.


Half the population was out in the streets protesting about aboriginal deaths in custody.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Aren't there also small protrusions on the back of the dial that need to fit as well?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Dial feet yes


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Boys weekend at the lake.


Nice but how cold is that water ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those small protrusions are dial feet.


NRA


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the analysis of the URUS rear brakes. I agree with you on that. That is the problem with cars from the same auto group. Parts sharing. You see parts from a Skoda or SEAT in a Lamborghini. LOL.
> 
> If one wanted a cheap Lamborghini Aventador, one could always buy an Audi R8 - the thinking man's Lamborghini


I should have bought a Jetta, the thinking man's A3.

Actually I did want a GTI, but Mrs. Turbo hates hatchbacks.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I should have bought a Jetta, the thinking man's A3.
> 
> Actually I did want a GTI, but Mrs. Turbo hates hatchbacks.


Hatchback rock, convenient and I think they look good . GTI is a great car for the price


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Half the population was out in the streets protesting about aboriginal deaths in custody.


It feels like the whole world is going crazy...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Hatchback rock, convenient and I think they look good . GTI is a great car for the price


^plus one million. First it was the Focus ST or Fiesta ST. She nixed both due to manual gear boxes. Then the GTI was nixed.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Boys weekend at the lake.


About to dump the bodies?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Hatchback rock, convenient and I think they look good . GTI is a great car for the price


My first hatchback, believe it or not, is the Golf I bought my daughter. LOVE that thing! It's so convenient and versatile. And that 1.4 turbo is peppy enough for around town driving and even an occasional "spirited" driving around bends.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Some of our Aussie friends are awfully quiet lately, hope everything is going *alright.*


Oh my!

She definitely is...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> It feels like the whole world is going crazy...


We're expecting ~1M in DC today for demonstrations. Weather cooperating nicely for the occasion.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> We're expecting ~1M in DC today for demonstrations. Weather cooperating nicely for the occasion.


And what happened to all that covid so dial distancing? Where are all those people supposed to eat and sleep?

Trump is a genius. He is kick starting the tourist economy with protest fever


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the analysis of the URUS rear brakes. I agree with you on that. That is the problem with cars from the same auto group. Parts sharing. You see parts from a Skoda or SEAT in a Lamborghini. LOL.
> 
> If one wanted a cheap Lamborghini Aventador, one could always buy an Audi R8 - the thinking man's Lamborghini


They lost me when they started putting the "Lambo" V10 into Audi RS models.

It's a great brand association/boost for Audi, but doesn't do much for Lamborghini other than devalue the brand.

At least the Fiat group only use "Ferrari developed" engines across other brands, and reserve the actual Ferrari drivetrains for use in proper Ferrari's...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> And what happened to all that covid so dial distancing? Where are all those people supposed to eat and sleep?
> 
> Trump is a genius. He is kick starting the tourist economy with protest fever


Lol, you would be surprised to know that the COVID news coverage has significantly dropped. Worse yet is that 1/4 to 1/3 of the people will not wear masks as it will be 90F out today.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Half the population was out in the streets protesting about aboriginal deaths in custody.


Stupid, re the Covid exposure risk, but at least mostly seemed to be civil and peaceful so far, so good in that respect...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I should have bought a Jetta, the thinking man's A3.
> 
> Actually I did want a GTI, but Mrs. Turbo hates hatchbacks.


Does the Jetta come in a GTi variant in other markets?

Not here.

We dont get the Jetta at all, so if you want a small performance sedan from the VW group, Audi is the only choice...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Does the Jetta come in a GTi variant in other markets?
> 
> Not here.
> 
> ...


Yeah we have the Jetta GTI here. Really nice looking car.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Goodnight gents...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Continuing on with my vintage digital wearing phase this week.
> 
> Seiko Pan Am World Timer from 1977...
> 
> ...


I had one of those. It's cool that it only registers up to 1998 or something like that IIRC.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> I believe that Sappie has one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not anymore. Went towards the GO.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Some of our Aussie friends are awfully quiet lately, hope everything is going alright.


Wow


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Nice but how cold is that water ?


About 18C I was told. One of us jumped in. Wasn't me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> About to dump the bodies?


Um... no . Just another boys weekend, like all the others.... nothing to see here....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I had one of those. It's cool that it only registers up to 1998 or something like that IIRC.


2009...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow


And Aussie...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> About to dump the bodies?


Remember Biology 101 and leave the plastic garbage bags at home. Greta says, if you're gonna recycle do it properly.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I should have bought a Jetta, the thinking man's A3.
> 
> Actually I did want a GTI, but Mrs. Turbo hates hatchbacks.


I like hatchbacks. Bigger boot (trunk) opening compared to a sedan.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Hatchback rock, convenient and I think they look good . GTI is a great car for the price


#neverreadahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It feels like the whole world is going crazy...


That is true and I believe I know what's happening but we're not allowed to discuss that in the forum.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Um... no . Just another boys weekend, like all the others.... nothing to see here....


When do the strippers arrive?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> And Aussie...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


More, please.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> ^plus one million. First it was the Focus ST or Fiesta ST. She nixed both due to manual gear boxes. Then the GTI was nixed.


Poor guy. I totally feel for you man. Sounds like my wife


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I just saw that Tropical Storm Cristobal is taking dead aim at Louisiana. Stay safe and dry, Brother Al.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> They lost me when they started putting the "Lambo" V10 into Audi RS models.
> 
> It's a great brand association/boost for Audi, but doesn't do much for Lamborghini other than devalue the brand.
> 
> ...


You could buy a Maserati....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Does the Jetta come in a GTi variant in other markets?
> 
> Not here.
> 
> ...


The Australian market is mostly hatchbacks, so sedans perform poorly in sales. The only sedans that sell well are the super sedans with large V8 engines in them.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You could buy a Maserati....


And if I had a budget that stretched that far, a Maserati would definitely be on the shopping list, as long as we aren't getting into proper Ferrari money...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Share the pictures?


I don't know where any of the originals are except that they're back at my parents' house. I should ask if they can scan them.

Got this one:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Australian market is mostly hatchbacks, so sedans perform poorly in sales. *The only sedans that sell well are the super sedans with large V8 engines in them.*


*
Not so much now that those are only available in relatively high priced imports.

I don't know how they rank in actual sales figures, but I see a lot of Mazda 3/6 and Toyota Camry sedans around as well, but certainly less than hatchbacks, SUV's and Utes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...*


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My wife has them all saved into a 4TB hard disk stored in a fire proof safe.


Duplicated onto another drive, too? (thinking more about corporate data security than family photos...)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Hate is such a strong word, and I agree it's silly.
> 
> It's no secret I don't like the TAG Heuer Monte Carlo. And personally their Aquaracer line resembles the Seamaster a little too much for my taste. But I do like the Carrera and I'd have no problem choosing their tourbillon over a Daytona.
> 
> It all boils down to how that particular watch presents itself, rather than the name on the dial.











Even this one ??????


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hits too close to home with the relatives and prohibition
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


My great-great-great grandpa's retirement gift:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Nice but how cold is that water ?


Doesn't really matter how cold the water is as no one is actually going to swim in water at that latitude, at least not without a wetsuit.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Goodnight gents...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey:
Goodnight again.
This time, Zoey and I are really going to bed...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Doesn't really matter how cold the water is as no one is actually going to swim in water at that latitude, at least not without a wetsuit.


Godfrey and #neverreadahead

At least Sappie was aware of the fine points of hypothermia.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> 2009...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, that's right.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When do the strippers arrive?


The hosts keep promising so we always come back every year. Never happens.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Brand new ac for dog house...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Doesn't really matter how cold the water is as no one is actually going to swim in water at that latitude, at least not without a wetsuit.


Someone did jump in and said it was very nice.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Brand new ac for dog house...
> 
> View attachment 15190921


Well you'll at least sleep comfortably

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Doesn't really matter how cold the water is as no one is actually going to swim in water at that latitude, at least not without a wetsuit.


You'd be surprised.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And if I had a budget that stretched that far, a Maserati would definitely be on the shopping list, as long as we aren't getting into proper Ferrari money...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Who knows? Zagame might just give you a mates' rated special.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't know where any of the originals are except that they're back at my parents' house. I should ask if they can scan them.
> 
> Got this one:
> 
> View attachment 15190827


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Not so much now that those are only available in relatively high priced imports.
> 
> I don't know how they rank in actual sales figures, but I see a lot of Mazda 3/6 and Toyota Camry sedans around as well, but certainly less than hatchbacks, SUV's and Utes...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Many of the Toyota Camry that you see are fleet cars. A lot of government departments use them, at least over here in the west coast.

Nearly all the Corollas you see are owned by rental firms. I look at Car Sales a lot and was surprised to see two year old Corollas with 50 to 70,000km on the clock already.

I agree that the Mazda 3 are very popular but I think it's an even split between hatch and sedans for those. Used to own one and the sales guy told me so.

For SUV, it's mostly Land Cruiser here but we get a lot of X3, X5 and Rangies.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Duplicated onto another drive, too? (thinking more about corporate data security than family photos...)


P0rn videos


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Even this one ??????


Is that even a Seamaster? I thought that's a Railmaster


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Good memory? Or HSAM good?
> 
> https://time.com/5045521/highly-superior-autobiographical-memory-hsam/


Not quite... Mine is closer to photographic memory... Still not quite that good but I can bring up images from long ago event and remember many details.. Can't say Mrs BT cares for it very much


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Is that even a Seamaster? I thought that's a Railmaster


Railmasters are in the Seamaster family. Sorta like Aqua Terras are.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hits too close to home with the relatives and prohibition
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Don't remind me... I should've gotten that near mint condition still my Daddy had in a barn.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

May the best (nastiest) bird win.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Remember Biology 101 and leave the plastic garbage bags at home. Greta says, if you're gonna recycle do it properly.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That was how dexter did it, right? Foolish. Should have used fine mesh wire netting, that was the sealife can get in and take care of the evidence for you and eventually the wire rusts away. Also make sure to put some holes into internal cavities so decomp gasses don't build up and float the body to the surface.

Hmmm... I've thought too much on this


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> May the best (nastiest) bird win.
> 
> View attachment 15191143


You don't mess with Canada's Goose!!!! Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Is that even a Seamaster? I thought that's a Railmaster


It's a Railmaster listed under the broader heading of Seamaster. Not quite as water resistant as a PO but at least doesn't have the ugly helium escape crown at 10:00.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Not quite... Mine is closer to photographic memory... Still not quite that good but I can bring up images from long ago event and remember many details.. Can't say Mrs BT cares for it very much


Likely related to enhanced ability to visual image. Suspect you were an outstanding speller in grammar school.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Likely related to enhanced ability to visual image. Suspect you were an outstanding speller in grammar school.


100% perfect always.

Weird sometimes... I can bring up a perfect picture in my mind of someone I haven't seen in 50+ years and see them. Even if only saw a few times. Just strange.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> They lost me when they started putting the "Lambo" V10 into Audi RS models.
> 
> It's a great brand association/boost for Audi, but doesn't do much for Lamborghini other than devalue the brand.
> 
> ...


Isn't that the same as Rolex/Tudor? Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Marendra said:


> May the best (nastiest) bird win.
> 
> View attachment 15191143


But are the other two as tasty as bald eagle stew?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> 100% perfect always.
> 
> Weird sometimes... I can bring up a perfect picture in my mind of someone I haven't seen in 50+ years and see them. Even if only saw a few times. Just strange.


It's exactly how the photographic memory works, it records involuntarily images continuously (wonder where it stores them and how, most probably keeps deleting the less accessed, keeping the more relevant, like those related to youth or important moments), and if later on the event is mentioned in front of you, the image pops out automatically in front of you


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> It's a Railmaster listed under the broader heading of Seamaster. Not quite as water resistant as a PO but at least doesn't have the ugly helium escape crown at 10:00.





Sappie66 said:


> Railmasters are in the Seamaster family. Sorta like Aqua Terras are.


And I thought the Speedmaster series is bad enough...

Is this a thing with Omega?

I'd never thought a Railmaster had anything to do with the sea if you guys didn't explain it to me.

Wait a tick, is the Globemaster under the Seamaster series as well? Ok, so I just checked and the Globemaster is under "Constellation".

Let's see if I could ever get this right - the rail is under the sea; the globe is again under the constellations; the Speedmaster represents space and have nothing to do with the constellations; yet the Speedmaster also represents racing and might as well be next to the rails...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> 100% perfect always.
> 
> Weird sometimes... I can bring up a perfect picture in my mind of someone I haven't seen in 50+ years and see them. Even if only saw a few times. Just strange.


Darn it the world is so unfair. 
My memory has always been my Achilles heels, I could never really remember anything.

It took me FOREVER to remember the elements on the periodic table...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, this is ok when applied to Kia and Hyundai, or even Toyota and Nissan, but the highest in level you go up, and lower production, it becomes stinginess rather than saving. Audi is the perfect example of stinginess, and I give you the ultimate example, brakes; if you look at their RS line of cars, they all have those big mean front calipers, and those sheetty rear calipers. It's not a problem for me since I was never an Audi fan, never owned one, never will. But it is a problen for me when their cost cutting philosophy is applied to other brands they own, Lambo for instance. I am not a Lambo fan, never was, but lately, I wanted to buy a fast SUV for every day's use since I realised that it made no sense to keep driving "confortable" cars most of the time, and super cars on dedicated drives, as I always did. My choices were limited, so, of course, I went to the Lambo dealership to take a closer look at the Urus, which design wise was acceptable to me since it was totally different from the rest. I sat in the car, and I also liked the interior. It's when I got out of the car and took some steps back to look at the profile of the car that I was shocked by what I saw: the brake calipers! So, you have this super SUV, supposed to be the ultimate SUV, from a supposed "prestigious" brand, with a base price of 205,715 Euros (yeah, good luck staying even close to this when optioned), that is equipped with the biggest front disks and calipers in the car industry (they don't want to kill their customers after all, luckily enough), but has the tiniest sheetty Audi's parts bin rear caliper; for what, just to save 500 Euros since Audi's engineers consider that the rear brakes are not that important? maybe they aren't, but add those freakin 500 bucks and make the base price 206,215 Euros, and give me a decent looking caliper! That was the deal breaker for me since if they are willing to cut corners on what I can see, God knows what junk they crammed where I can't see. And the Alfa it was, the second fastest SUV time on the Nurburgring, and with retrospect, I am so happy Lambo put those sheet rear breaks, otherwise I wouldn't have discovered this gem of a car
> 
> View attachment 15190371
> 
> ...


Since I don't have any first hand experience with exotic cars I'll ask you. Hasn't this always been the case with Lambo? Ultra exotic but I feel Lambo has never been serious about performance. They cater to rich people that want to be seen in something obnoxious. The rest of the competition are constantly innovating and engineering superior vehicles. Just my thoughts.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Darn it the world is so unfair.
> My memory has always been my Achilles heels, I could never really remember anything.
> 
> It took me FOREVER to remember the elements on the periodic table...


Now I'm depressed...so I'll just turn in


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

For you Americans and non-german speaking Europeans out there (  ) here is a gentle reminder that almost 80 years ago a bunch lads with balls of steel did some amazing but terrible things...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> For you Americans and non-german speaking Europeans out there (  ) here is a gentle reminder that almost 80 years ago a bunch lads with balls of steel did some amazing but terrible things...


Which terrible things ?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah we have the Jetta GTI here. Really nice looking car.


Godfrey.

And I am a dummy. I meatn we have the Jetta *GLI*, not the Jetta GTI. They are very similar though.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Since I don't have any first hand experience with exotic cars I'll ask you. Hasn't this always been the case with Lambo? Ultra exotic but I feel Lambo has never been serious about performance. They cater to rich people that want to be seen in something obnoxious. The rest of the competition are constantly innovating and engineering superior vehicles. Just my thoughts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well, Ferrucio Lamborghini was himself a rich obnoxious person with an over inflated ego, but you know the story. In a nutshell, Lamborghini tried very hard to compete with Ferrari in a field where you needed to have a racing pedigree back then, and even though he managed in the 60s to make some nice looking cars by using designers such as Marcello Gandini, and snatching one of Ferrari best motorists, Colombo, he was never able to get Ferrari's upscale clientele, he only managed to get the ostentatious nouveaux riches that felt like a million dollars when they drove around in their Countach. And since the Countach success, Lamborghini focused on creating "striking" cars that would appeal to certain demographics that had more money than taste, or if I would want to use an analogy to describe Lamborghini's clientele, I would say they are the same as those who find the Nautilus to be the ultimate sport watch. I know a lot of serious car guys around the world, but I don't know a single one that owns, or owned a Lamborghini


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Brand new ac for dog house...
> 
> View attachment 15190921


 That's probably more cooling power that we have for our people house.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Which terrible things ?


Charging machine guns nests, etc. I'm not saying atrocities, just the terrible act of war in general.

"It is well that war is so terrible, otherwise we should grow too fond of it."

Robert E. Lee (as his statue is torn down)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Darn it the world is so unfair.
> My memory has always been my Achilles heels, I could never really remember anything.
> 
> It took me FOREVER to remember the elements on the periodic table...


It's interesting how our collective talents complement the whole of humanity. Essentially no one is able to do all things as though intelligent design is at work.

Today (yesterday in Australia) is D Day, the 6th of June, when 76 years ago the beaches of Normandy were invaded by the largest armada know to man. Won't be too much longer before the last remaining WWII veteran passes into history.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Yesterday late afternoon, saw a large peaceful protest a couple of blocks from my apartment. The view from my balcony.










More protests are scheduled through the weekend all across LA, everything continues to be largely peaceful now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Yesterday late afternoon, saw a large peaceful protest a couple of blocks from my apartment. The view from my balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natl Guard, etc, is out here today and mostly look like they're keeping the protests safe by guarding the perimeter and handing out water. No riot gear, either.

I remember a smaller-scale march going down Pennsylvania Ave a couple years ago, and the only police presence was there to keep traffic away. Most of the time, that's how protests go around here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Yesterday late afternoon, saw a large peaceful protest a couple of blocks from my apartment. The view from my balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird, why are you using a black and white film?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Darn it the world is so unfair.
> My memory has always been my Achilles heels, I could never really remember anything.
> 
> It took me FOREVER to remember the elements on the periodic table...


And here I have umpteen programming languages burned in my brain with no use for them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


We might be brothers for real... Flying in Camo even

Crowded? You forgot my first class rule I see.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> We might be brothers for real... Flying in Camo even
> 
> Crowded? You forgot my first class rule I see.


W roughly 60 people on board it felt like first class.
Pensacola i can only go w southwest , the only direct from Nashville so easier that way


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, Ferrucio Lamborghini was himself a rich obnoxious person with an over inflated ego, but you know the story. In a nutshell, Lamborghini tried very hard to compete with Ferrari in a field where you needed to have a racing pedigree back then, and even though he managed in the 60s to make some nice looking cars by using designers such as Marcello Gandini, and snatching one of Ferrari best motorists, Colombo, he was never able to get Ferrari's upscale clientele, he only managed to get the ostentatious nouveaux riches that felt like a million dollars when they drove around in their Countach. And since the Countach success, Lamborghini focused on creating "striking" cars that would appeal to certain demographics that had more money than taste, or if I would want to use an analogy to describe Lamborghini's clientele, I would say they are the same as those who find the Nautilus to be the ultimate sport watch. I know a lot of serious car guys around the world, but I don't know a single one that owns, or owned a Lamborghini


That was my assumption. Used to just call them rich Dego cars. Maybe that's derogatory. Dunno. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Yesterday late afternoon, saw a large peaceful protest a couple of blocks from my apartment. The view from my balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Large peaceful protests are a wonderful thing. Beautiful and soulful. Hope it stays peaceful because all the attention is on the the bad aspect of what's happening now.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Brand new ac for dog house...
> 
> View attachment 15190921


Your dogs live in luxury...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Well you'll at least sleep comfortably
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Haha,
I missed that.
Nice one RJ...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who knows? Zagame might just give you a mates' rated special.


Lol.
Even that wouldn't be enough.
It would have to be a charity rate...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Many of the Toyota Camry that you see are fleet cars. A lot of government departments use them, at least over here in the west coast.
> 
> Nearly all the Corollas you see are owned by rental firms. I look at Car Sales a lot and was surprised to see two year old Corollas with 50 to 70,000km on the clock already.
> 
> ...


Makes sense.
Landcruisers aren't that common here.
I think too big.
We see a lot of Kluger's though along with the BMW X1/3, Audi Q3/5 and a lot of Mazda CX-3/5 in amongst the sea of Koreans...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Not quite... Mine is closer to photographic memory... Still not quite that good but I can bring up images from long ago event and remember many details.. Can't say Mrs BT cares for it very much


But you remember what she likes, so that has to be good...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Don't remind me... I should've gotten that near mint condition still my Daddy had in a barn.


Is home made stills still a thing in the south?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> May the best (nastiest) bird win.
> 
> View attachment 15191143


Lock them together in a cage and the goose would probably win...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Makes sense.
> Landcruisers aren't that common here.
> I think too big.
> We see a lot of Kluger's though along with the BMW X1/3, Audi Q3/5 and a lot of Mazda CX-3/5 in amongst the sea of Koreans...
> ...


I think I hate every one of those cars you listed. Geez GM needs to go back over there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> That was how dexter did it, right? Foolish. Should have used fine mesh wire netting, that was the sealife can get in and take care of the evidence for you and eventually the wire rusts away. Also make sure to put some holes into internal cavities so decomp gasses don't build up and float the body to the surface.
> 
> Hmmm... I've thought too much on this


Isn't there a show called "How to get away with murder?"

You should submit script ideas...

[Note : I've never watched it]

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Is home made stills still a thing in the south?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Moonshine is still a think over here.

Not moonshine but we used to have interesting departmental parties mixing lab alcohol with juice. Back in the days when alcohol content and price outweighed taste.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Now it’s all different whiskies that matter 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Is home made stills still a thing in the south?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Little resurgence but legal. Thus one was packed away in late 40s.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Bang 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Isn't that the same as Rolex/Tudor? Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Do they put Rolex movements in Tudors now?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Moonshine is still a think over here.
> 
> Not moonshine but we used to have interesting departmental parties mixing lab alcohol with juice. Back in the days when alcohol content and price outweighed taste.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah lot of legal distilleries now.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Oops


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Moonshine is still a think over here.
> 
> Not moonshine but we used to have interesting departmental parties mixing lab alcohol with juice. Back in the days when alcohol content and price outweighed taste.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah lot of legal distilleries now.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's exactly how the photographic memory works, it records involuntarily images continuously (wonder where it stores them and how, most probably keeps deleting the less accessed, keeping the more relevant, like those related to youth or important moments), and if later on the event is mentioned in front of you, the image pops out automatically in front of you


My photos are blurry.
Poor photographer...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

We in for an interesting couple days here. Storm should be creeping in tomorrow afternoon and continue till Monday night or so. Also means I gotta drive thru it a couple times for work which sucks. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Do they put Rolex movements in Tudors now?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Dang, another 59 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> And I thought the Speedmaster series is bad enough...
> 
> Is this a thing with Omega?
> 
> ...


I think you got it.
This post should be put in a sticky thread...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> My great-great-great grandpa's retirement gift:
> View attachment 15190843


Uhh, you sure you don't have way too many "greats" in there?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> We in for an interesting couple days here. Storm should be creeping in tomorrow afternoon and continue till Monday night or so. Also means I gotta drive thru it a couple times for work which sucks.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry to hear but honestly a nice gully washer storm would be great.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Now I'm depressed...so I'll just turn in


Now Miranda will stick in my memory for a while...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uhh, you sure you don't have way too many "greats" in there?


Maybe like mine he can add 1 or remove 1.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


Have a safe flight...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

And back, hotter home than FL was awesome last night w work bbq yeah everyone brings some stuff grill it than bam beer wine what have you and it was fabulous outside due to the storm coming ...left just in time ...back in 2 weeks


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uhh, you sure you don't have way too many "greats" in there?


Nope, not sure at all. If I do the math, it's at least great-great, so you might be right.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, Ferrucio Lamborghini was himself a rich obnoxious person with an over inflated ego, but you know the story. In a nutshell, Lamborghini tried very hard to compete with Ferrari in a field where you needed to have a racing pedigree back then, and even though he managed in the 60s to make some nice looking cars by using designers such as Marcello Gandini, and snatching one of Ferrari best motorists, Colombo, he was never able to get Ferrari's upscale clientele, he only managed to get the ostentatious nouveaux riches that felt like a million dollars when they drove around in their Countach. And since the Countach success, Lamborghini focused on creating "striking" cars that would appeal to certain demographics that had more money than taste, or if I would want to use an analogy to describe Lamborghini's clientele, I would say they are the same as those who find the Nautilus to be the ultimate sport watch. I know a lot of serious car guys around the world, but I don't know a single one that owns, or owned a Lamborghini


I concur.
They are an "In your face" car, much like Hublot make an "In your face" watch designed to attract attention.

I remember some years ago when Mrs B5 and I were given access to a Ferrari F360 and Lamborghini Gallardo for a weekend, we took turns driving them to Mt. Dandenong for a spurt on the black spur. (A local winding mountain road).

On the way, driving at below the speed limit on the highway, people would pull up next to the Ferrari and smile and wave as they went past, whereas people would tailgate, flash their lights, honk and give the finger or yell abuse as they passed the Lambo.

Very interesting how different the general public perceives them.

Both cars were black by the way so it had nothing to do with colour.

The Ferrari was by far the easiest to drive and extract performance out of around corners such that Mrs B5 commented that it didn't feel fast and was surprised when I told her she hit 160 in one straight and was cornering at 80+. I was behind her in the Lambo at the time and even though it had more grip, (AWD), and more power, it always felt way more dangerous and close to the limit all the time at similar speeds that the Ferrari handled without drama...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Lock them together in a cage and the goose would probably win...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


 On my walk today, I had to cross paths with a pair and their six or eight adolescent offspring. I got the whole threatening display, but they didn't come after me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


On the road again...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Isn't there a show called "How to get away with murder?"
> 
> You should submit script ideas...
> 
> ...


What am I, an idiot giving away my secrets?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Moonshine is still a think over here.
> 
> Not moonshine but we used to have interesting departmental parties mixing lab alcohol with juice. Back in the days when alcohol content and price outweighed taste.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Ewwww, all the lab ethanol we had was spiked with methanol to prevent this very thing!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Moonshine is still a think over here.
> 
> Not moonshine but we used to have interesting departmental parties mixing lab alcohol with juice. Back in the days when alcohol content and price outweighed taste.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


 My Swedish cousins used to keep a good stock of homemade drinkables flavored with a variety of wild plants. I'm not sure if the younger ones still do. I think we drank commercial liquids at the crayfish party last year. One of the drinking songs even had a watch pun in it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Is home made stills still a thing in the south?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


 My Tennessee and Georgia hiking buddies always bring something fresh. The strangest one was fermented with some kind of berries. It smelled like something dead and rotten, but the flavor was sweet and syrupy.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry to hear but honestly a nice gully washer storm would be great.


My only problem with this one is having to drive thru it for work. About a 20mi drive each way. Once I'm at work or home it should be fine.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So I’m looking for suggestions. I put the original bezel back on the Seiko. But I want it to shine like the ceramic bezel. Any ideas what to spray or coat it with. Clear coat enamel just won’t hold up long. I don’t have a lot of experience with a ceramic automotive finish treatment but that stuff might be a good option. What do y’all think?


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> It's interesting how our collective talents complement the whole of humanity. Essentially no one is able to do all things as though intelligent design is at work.
> 
> Today (yesterday in Australia) is D Day, the 6th of June, when 76 years ago the beaches of Normandy were invaded by the largest armada know to man. Won't be too much longer before the last remaining WWII veteran passes into history.





5959HH said:


> It's interesting how our collective talents complement the whole of humanity. Essentially no one is able to do all things as though intelligent design is at work.
> 
> Today (yesterday in Australia) is D Day, the 6th of June, when 76 years ago the beaches of Normandy were invaded by the largest armada know to man. Won't be too much longer before the last remaining WWII veteran passes into history.


Lest we forget...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Yesterday late afternoon, saw a large peaceful protest a couple of blocks from my apartment. The view from my balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like. 
For the peaceful part.
The right to peaceful protest is a beautiful thing when not abused...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Ewwww, all the lab ethanol we had was spiked with methanol to prevent this very thing!


Most but not all of ours is also spiked. My lab still uses clean ethanol, but it's locked away from students.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> And here I have umpteen programming languages burned in my brain with no use for them.


Your Super Hero name would be Legacy Code Man...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> My Swedish cousins used to keep a good stock of homemade drinkables flavored with a variety of wild plants. I'm not sure if the younger ones still do. I think we drank commercial liquids at the crayfish party last year. One of the drinking songs even had a watch pun in it.


It's still common, in particular around mid summer.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Charging machine guns nests, etc. I'm not saying atrocities, just the terrible act of war in general.
> 
> "It is well that war is so terrible, otherwise we should grow too fond of it."
> 
> Robert E. Lee (as his statue is torn down)


Certainly ballsy to run up a beach covered on all angles by German machine guns in bunkers ....I suppose once you are on that boat there is no other way to go but straight up the beach but hell on earth that would have been .....
A lot has been done since to minimize collateral damage and make war "cleaner" , the latest AGM-114R9X aka slice and dice is proof of it ..it doesn't make war any prettier though .
Someone told me once ....some weapons are morally unjustifiable yet absolutely necessary


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's still common, in particular around mid summer.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


We are on to you crazy swedes and your "mid summer" rituals!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I think I hate every one of those cars you listed. Geez GM needs to go back over there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And what would GM bring here that our market wants?

Other than some huge trucks and Halo cars that would sell in small volumes here, I'm not familiar with their DM range to know what would be of interest.

There was also some talk about bringing Cadillac here, which makes sense if it can compete with the Europeans that own our luxury market...

Edit: Other than a Mazda 3, which is a great value little runabout, I wouldn't touch any of the others I mentioned either...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And what would GM bring here that our market wants?
> 
> Other than some huge trucks and Halo cars that would sell in small volumes here, I'm not familiar with their DM range to know what would be of interest.
> 
> ...


I think you're right. Probably should just keep Ford around there I guess. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Little resurgence but *legal*. Thus one was packed away in late 40s.


Interesting. Legal would at least allow them to be regulated in some way, therefore safer?

I know nothing about this other than what I have seen in movies, and much was often made of the risk of explosions or the final product being poisonous if not done right...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> We in for an interesting couple days here. Storm should be creeping in tomorrow afternoon and continue till Monday night or so. Also means I gotta drive thru it a couple times for work which sucks.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I thought you liked storms?

#stormchaser...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang, another 59
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Haha,

I just woke up.

These runs are timing nicely with my catching up...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Interesting. Legal would at least allow them to be regulated in some way, therefore safer?
> 
> I know nothing about this other than what I have seen in movies, and much was often made of the risk of explosions or the final product being poisonous if not done right...


There were always some locals making and selling even into the 60s. As teenagers, we would buy from certain places in nearby town to take to beach for mixing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Interesting. Legal would at least allow them to be regulated in some way, therefore safer?
> 
> I know nothing about this other than what I have seen in movies, and much was often made of the risk of explosions or the final product being poisonous if not done right...


There were always some locals making and selling even into the 60s. As teenagers, we would buy from certain places in nearby town to take to beach for mixing.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I thought you liked storms?
> 
> #stormchaser...


I do. I'll sit out on the porch and watch it roll in till it makes me go inside. But I don't like driving thru them at all.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I concur.
> They are an "In your face" car, much like Hublot make an "In your face" watch designed to attract attention.
> 
> I remember some years ago when Mrs B5 and I were given access to a Ferrari F360 and Lamborghini Gallardo for a weekend, we took turns driving them to Mt. Dandenong for a spurt on the black spur. (A local winding mountain road).
> ...


Godfrey:

And of course, it didn't happen without pictures...

Mrs B5 and were resplendent in our Ferrari logo finery...








Lambo






















Ferrari






















And the watch being worn was a Tissot Moto GP...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Most but not all of ours is also spiked. My lab still uses clean ethanol, *but it's locked away from students.*
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Probably a good idea...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Certainly ballsy to run up a beach covered on all angles by German machine guns in bunkers ....I suppose once you are on that boat there is no other way to go but straight up the beach but hell on earth that would have been .....
> A lot has been done since to minimize collateral damage and make war "cleaner" , the latest AGM-114R9X aka slice and dice is proof of it ..it doesn't make war any prettier though .
> Someone told me once ....some weapons are morally unjustifiable yet absolutely necessary


Why can't the people who want to start the wars just duke it out amongst themselves instead of dragging in the innocent masses.

Very naive statement - I know - but if some antagonists had to fight their own wars, they may not have happened, and almost certainly wouldn't have lasted long...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I think you're right. Probably should just keep Ford around there I guess. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Without the Ranger, (Truck/Ute), and the Mustang they aren't doing much that is troubling the sales leader charts locally either...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> We in for an interesting couple days here. Storm should be creeping in tomorrow afternoon and continue till Monday night or so. Also means I gotta drive thru it a couple times for work which sucks.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Be safe. Hard to predict the severity of the storm.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> And of course, it didn't happen without pictures...
> 
> ...


Double Godfrey,
The engine covers were up to cool the cars down before making the run back down the mountain.
It was a 30+ C day, both cars got an absolute thrashing and the Lambo got dangerously close to over-heating...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

And I'm all caught up, and it's still early in the day for once!

Tapatalk has rewarded me with a promotion to the first poster of the thread.

Looks like Sarge has been deposed...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> My great-great-great grandpa's retirement gift:
> View attachment 15190843


He worked in the Prohibition Bureau?

Was that the forerunner to the FBI?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> And I thought the Speedmaster series is bad enough...
> 
> Is this a thing with Omega?
> 
> ...


Ah...hahahaha 

You put it so succinctly


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Darn it the world is so unfair.
> My memory has always been my Achilles heels, I could never really remember anything.
> 
> It took me FOREVER to remember the elements on the periodic table...


Good thing then that you're not a chemist. I flunked chemistry class. The first time I saw a periodic table, I was like, oh no, not this!!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Weird, why are you using a black and white film?


For the dramatic effect.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. Show us some pictures of the guitar you bought. I always wanted to learn to play a musical instrument when I was young. I used to wag school whenever it was music or some stupid lesson. Kind of regretting it now when I see my wife and kids playing them.


Well you don't have to twist my arm 
The orange one is the new one

It's never too late to start! My uncle started playing in his 50's and got really good


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Your dogs live in luxury...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Animal welfare.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> Even that wouldn't be enough.
> It would have to be a charity rate...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


LOL. They must do well as they've got a huge show room and I see it every time I go to Melbourne. What's a few Ferrari cars between friends eh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Makes sense.
> Landcruisers aren't that common here.
> I think too big.
> We see a lot of Kluger's though along with the BMW X1/3, Audi Q3/5 and a lot of Mazda CX-3/5 in amongst the sea of Koreans...
> ...


Yeah, we've got lots of outback to cover, like half the continent.

That's the one thing I noticed about the types of cars people own over east vs those here. The only similarities are the "sea of Koreans". But be careful there, Pauline Hanson might be unhappy about that. I am sure she'll have something to say if she is reading OoO for inspiration for her next speech in parliament


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I think I hate every one of those cars you listed. Geez GM needs to go back over there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL. GM packed up and left with their tail between the legs. Why would they be back?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Isn't there a show called "How to get away with murder?"
> 
> You should submit script ideas...
> 
> ...


LOL. It is said that you learn a lot in OoO. Someone just explained how to dispose of a corpse properly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Do they put Rolex movements in Tudors now?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


No. Never happened.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> He worked in the Prohibition Bureau?
> 
> Was that the forerunner to the FBI?


(went to go look it up)

Not really -- it's more like the Prohibition Bureau was merged into the Bureau of Investigation as part of creating the FBI.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bureau_of_Prohibition
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Bureau_of_Investigation#History

Looking back, both sides of my family have had a long history of public service in one form or another. On my dad's side, that great-great(-great?)-grandpa was Prohibition Bureau; my great-grandpa was a civil engineer; grandpa was a USAF pilot and colonel; Dad was a news reporter, and his brothers were a radio reporter and district judge. On Mom's side, her dad was a government scientist, and her siblings have been another government scientist, meteorologist, geologist, and general practitioner (county doctor). Now in my generation, we've got at least a greenhouse director, particle physicist, and me doing website stuff after leaving a music career.

So, yeah, I take things personally when people talk about news media, scientists, and government service. We're really just trying to keep the ship steered straight; we know that our neighbors depend on everything running smoothly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I think you got it.
> This post should be put in a sticky thread...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Better yet. Richard can start a new thread in the Omega forum titled "Can someone explain this to me?"

But I bet there won't be more than 20 people responding to it as the Omega crowd is docile. I recall Tooth posting something stupid and hardly anyone took the bait.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> On my walk today, I had to cross paths with a pair and their six or eight adolescent offspring. I got the whole threatening display, but they didn't come after me.


They didn't come after you because you could catch them and eat them?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And I'm all caught up, and it's still early in the day for once!
> 
> Tapatalk has rewarded me with a promotion to the first poster of the thread.
> 
> ...


Oh my... it's starting to glitch already


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. They must do well as they've got a huge show room and I see it every time I go to Melbourne. What's a few Ferrari cars between friends eh?


The Zagame family didn't get where they are by being stupid!

There's an old saying I remember being taught by one of my early mentors : "Never mix business with family/friends - it's a great way to destroy both".

Made their money in the Hospitality sector and the car business was started by one of the brothers almost as a hobby to support his own interest in performance cars.

Started by importing Lotus I believe and did extremely well selling to enthusiasts...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Well you don't have to twist my arm
> The orange one is the new one
> 
> It's never too late to start! My uncle started playing in his 50's and got really good


Looks very nice. Yes, I am actually considering buying a starter kit and play. Thanks again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The Zagame family didn't get where they are by being stupid!
> 
> There's an old saying I remember being taught by one of my early mentors : "Never mix business with family/friends - it's a great way to destroy both".
> 
> ...


The story of our Italian importer is less illustrious. Barbagello is the importer and the owner used to race Australian Touring Car Championships. He's not famous or well known because unlike Peter Brock or Moffat, won nothing and didn't even make it to the podium.

Oh, he also has a race track named after him. Barbagello Raceway.

While he wasn't successful in his racing campaigns, he was successful in launching his car import business and sells Ferrari, Lamborghini, Alfa, FIAT, Lotus, Jaguar. One of his sons has branched out to sell boats and another sells watches - check out Barbagello Watches in Perth.

As I said before, they were really only interested to sell Ferrari and so all the other brands suffered. His standalone dealership south of the river selling Land Rovers are doing all the weight lifting for the group.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Well you don't have to twist my arm
> The orange one is the new one
> 
> It's never too late to start! My uncle started playing in his 50's and got really good


You give me hope then. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks very nice. Yes, I am actually considering buying a starter kit and play. Thanks again.


You really should. You can get a halfway decent generic strat for about $200 and if you end up hating it no big loss. Bought my daughter a yamaha acoustic for Christmas and I think it was $100 if you prefer to go that route. Less than the price of a single bracelet link for a rolex


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> You give me hope then. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Lol, I think everyone should have a fun creative outlet of some kind. I also like to paint in oil/acrylic and it's quite therapeutic, you just gotta find your jam.

It can be anything, for example my wife has gotten really good over the past decade at not giving BJ's


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They didn't come after you because you could catch them and eat them?


 I don't know why they held back. With offspring present, there's nothing they won't go after.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Well you don't have to twist my arm
> The orange one is the new one
> 
> It's never too late to start! My uncle started playing in his 50's and got really good


Is that a PRS?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Is that a PRS?


Yeah, I wanted one for 20 years and finally did it. Ironically just found a price list and catalog last night in some old boxes that I sent in for in 1998.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Toothbras said:


> Well you don't have to twist my arm
> The orange one is the new one
> 
> It's never too late to start! My uncle started playing in his 50's and got really good


Nice!

I notice your LP Studio has a Custom truss rod cover.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

First day of vacation means pizza day! Have a good Saturday gents!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang, another 59
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Gotta admit. I'm liking the '59s.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Yeah, I wanted one for 20 years and finally did it. Ironically just found a price list and catalog last night in some old boxes that I sent in for in 1998.


Did they give you the 1999 price?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> <snip>
> 
> We're really just trying to keep the ship steered straight; we know that our neighbors depend on everything running smoothly.


Lol, as your neighbour..... how are things running.... smoothly?

(Don't answer that!)


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They didn't come after you because you could catch them and eat them?


Lol, you've never met a Canada Goose, have you? Terrorist freaks.

I pity the fool that thinks they can take down a Canada goose without advanced weaponry.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Lol, you've never met a Canada Goose, have you? Terrorist freaks.
> 
> I pity the fool that thinks they can take down a Canada goose without advanced weaponry.


since we aren't allowed to kill them, they just multiply and shyte everywhere. i view them as a food cache.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> You really should. You can get a halfway decent generic strat for about $200 and if you end up hating it no big loss. Bought my daughter a yamaha acoustic for Christmas and I think it was $100 if you prefer to go that route. Less than the price of a single bracelet link for a rolex


Thanks! Sounds like a plan


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't know why they held back. With offspring present, there's nothing they won't go after.


LOL. My mum used to keep animals when she was younger and there were no commercial farming. She said that geese were very fierce.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> First day of vacation means pizza day! Have a good Saturday gents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks yums.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> since we aren't allowed to kill them, they just multiply and shyte everywhere. i view them as a food cache.


You need to make it look like an accident.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Lol, you've never met a Canada Goose, have you? Terrorist freaks.
> 
> I pity the fool that thinks they can take down a Canada goose without advanced weaponry.


Does a katana count? I am pretty handy with sharp things


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Does a katana count? I am pretty handy with sharp things


I'd like to see that. Sounds entertaining. I give you even odds, lol.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I notice your LP Studio has a Custom truss rod cover.


Good eye!!!

I upgraded it with Duncans and decided that now that it's customized it needed a finishing touch. To be honest I've always been a little self-conscious about it "only" being a studio.

Yes, dumb, but it I swapped the truss rod cover when I got the pickups back in '97 and never felt the urge to change back. Makes it feel like I have a "real" les Paul.

My dream has always been a gold top and someday she will be mine


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Did they give you the 1999 price?


I tried but my frickin' DeLorean is broken


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Toothbras said:


> Good eye!!!
> 
> I upgraded it with Duncans and decided that now that it's customized it needed a finishing touch. To be honest I've always been a little self-conscious about it "only" being a studio.
> 
> ...


 Nothing wrong with a LP Studio! I had one back in 1988. Black, Ebony, loves the simple square neck inlays. Serious, no-frills. Sold it just before law school.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just saw this news article about an Australian race car driver. Gives new meaning to the word racy...

https://au.yahoo.com/sports/motorsp...kes-adult-entertainment-switch-114726626.html


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Lol, I think everyone should have a fun creative outlet of some kind. I also like to paint in oil/acrylic and it's quite therapeutic, you just gotta find your jam.
> 
> It can be anything, for example my wife has gotten really good over the past decade at not giving BJ's


As long as she has an alternative "outlet", that's not necessarily a limitation...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Gotta admit. I'm liking the '59s.


Agreed.

Much better than the runs.
At least now, there are some worthwhile posts worth reading close to a milestone.

Thanks to '59 for setting us on the path of righteousness...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Lol, you've never met a Canada Goose, have you? Terrorist freaks.
> 
> I pity the fool that thinks they can take down a Canada goose without advanced weaponry.


They are the Jason Bourne of the Animal Kingdom...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> You need to make it look like an accident.


And @jason 10mm has already provided tips on how to dispose of the body.

We can learn so many useful things here...

#OoOUniversity



jason10mm said:


> That was how dexter did it, right? Foolish. Should have used fine mesh wire netting, that was the sealife can get in and take care of the evidence for you and eventually the wire rusts away. Also make sure to put some holes into internal cavities so decomp gasses don't build up and float the body to the surface.
> 
> Hmmm... I've thought too much on this


SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just saw this news article about an Australian race car driver. Gives new meaning to the word racy...
> 
> https://au.yahoo.com/sports/motorsp...kes-adult-entertainment-switch-114726626.html


Well, that's just another way to keep your hand on the gearstick...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Well, that's just another way to keep your hand on the gearstick...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She's gonna shift those gears really _hard_


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And @jason 10mm has already provided tips on how to dispose of the body.
> 
> We can learn so many useful things here...
> 
> ...


I wonder how does Jason know that?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Nothing wrong with a LP Studio! I had one back in 1988. Black, Ebony, loves the simple square neck inlays. Serious, no-frills. Sold it just before law school.


Law school? I remember when you gave me your business card


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Black5 said:


> As long as she has an alternative "outlet", that's not necessarily a limitation...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She assured me the only reason her jaw is constantly sore is because she has to constantly tell guys at the bar "No! I'm happily married."

I was also suspicious at first but then I noticed she had a constant sore throat from yelling at these jerks. Poor girl. The worst part is they must also be spilling their drinks because all her shirts have blotchy sticky stains around the collar.

Some guys are real jerks, pretty sad.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good thing then that you're not a chemist. I flunked chemistry class. The first time I saw a periodic table, I was like, oh no, not this!!!!


Worried that I'll blow myself up?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, Ferrucio Lamborghini was himself a rich obnoxious person with an over inflated ego, but you know the story. In a nutshell, Lamborghini tried very hard to compete with Ferrari in a field where you needed to have a racing pedigree back then, and even though he managed in the 60s to make some nice looking cars by using designers such as Marcello Gandini, and snatching one of Ferrari best motorists, Colombo, he was never able to get Ferrari's upscale clientele, he only managed to get the ostentatious nouveaux riches that felt like a million dollars when they drove around in their Countach. And since the Countach success, Lamborghini focused on creating "striking" cars that would appeal to certain demographics that had more money than taste, or if I would want to use an analogy to describe Lamborghini's clientele, I would say they are the same as those who find the Nautilus to be the ultimate sport watch. I know a lot of serious car guys around the world, but I don't know a single one that owns, or owned a Lamborghini


As a kid I was always more attached to Ferrari and Porsche, the curves of their bodies always looked more sensual and beautiful to me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> It's interesting how our collective talents complement the whole of humanity. Essentially no one is able to do all things as though intelligent design is at work.
> 
> Today (yesterday in Australia) is D Day, the 6th of June, when 76 years ago the beaches of Normandy were invaded by the largest armada know to man. Won't be too much longer before the last remaining WWII veteran passes into history.


It's how the world keeps it's balance, the circle of life perhaps? There can't be all predators...
Coincidentally it was my son's birthday yesterday (6 June) and he just turned 19. Hopefully the world would still be here where he'd has a chance to grow old doing what he loves.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> And here I have umpteen programming languages burned in my brain with no use for them.


If memory and experience is what defines us, I'm starting to look blurry and you're still sharp as a tag.

Here's hoping that one day someone will remember me as the photographer who took some beautiful pictures for them when they were a child.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Lock them together in a cage and the goose would probably win...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


As if putting them together in a cage is not bad enough...you have to lock it!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> We are on to you crazy swedes and your "mid summer" rituals!!
> 
> View attachment 15191873


Need to watch that one

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. Never happened.


Actually those are Tudor movements you find in them Rolexes


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> He worked in the Prohibition Bureau?
> 
> Was that the forerunner to the FBI?


Looks like BS and BT could have been involved in a family feud way back when.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. It is said that you learn a lot in OoO. Someone just explained how to dispose of a corpse properly.


Some just keep the skeletons in their closet. Ain't that right 59?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Better yet. Richard can start a new thread in the Omega forum titled "Can someone explain this to me?"
> 
> But I bet there won't be more than 20 people responding to it as the Omega crowd is MORE MATURE. I recall Tooth posting something stupid and hardly anyone took the bait.


FIFY

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Lol, you've never met a Canada Goose, have you? Terrorist freaks.
> 
> I pity the fool that thinks they can take down a Canada goose without advanced weaponry.


We have hunters shoot them when they become a problem.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> You need to make it look like an accident.


Like someone shooting a swan with an arrow last week. Oops it just slipped.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Nothing wrong with a LP Studio! I had one back in 1988. Black, Ebony, loves the simple square neck inlays. Serious, no-frills. Sold it just before law school.


You forgot to mention, heavy as a cement block.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> If memory and experience is what defines us, I'm starting to look blurry and you're still sharp as a tag.
> 
> Here's hoping that one day someone will remember me as the photographer who took some beautiful pictures for them when they were a child.


They're all great but that last one is a gem.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> As a kid I was always more attached to Ferrari and Porsche, the curves of *their bodies always looked more sensual and beautiful to me. *


Did I tell you I love curves?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's how the world keeps it's balance, the circle of life perhaps? There can't be all predators...
> Coincidentally it was my son's birthday yesterday (6 June) and he just turned 19. Hopefully the world would still be here where he'd has a chance to grow old doing what he loves.


Hopefully that the stupid youths of today protesting around the world will not self destruct the humanity


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> FIFY
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Thanks!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> You forgot to mention, heavy as a cement block.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


True


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did I tell you I love curves?


I think we all know that!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Good eye!!!
> 
> I upgraded it with Duncans and decided that now that it's customized it needed a finishing touch. To be honest I've always been a little self-conscious about it "only" being a studio.
> 
> ...


Yep. I bought my son a studio with pretty much every option but in the end it's still a studio. In the guitar world, it matters. Think it was a studio deluxe 2 if I'm not mistaken. I would like to start collecting myself but I will probably pick up a Martin and start playing a bit with it before buying electrics. It's funny that I don't play but can talk guitars and characteristics of each all day long. I quit playing after high school but never quit studying and following them.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Nothing wrong with a LP Studio! I had one back in 1988. Black, Ebony, loves the simple square neck inlays. Serious, no-frills. Sold it just before law school.


Told my son I would buy him one good guitar. His options were American strat tele LP or SG. He chose the LP. This is the only pic I took when it was still at guitar center.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

So...I am new to this thread and I guess following on from the various posts I've seen this particular one seems to have a bit of cult following. It is my first time posting on this thread but I just wanted to share with you my desire to own a Speedmaster again. My first luxury watch actually was an Omega Speedmaster Co-Axial 38mm modern day variant. The reasons why I decided to choose it instead of the Professional was because of the massive size of the latter on a 6.5" wrist. I eventually did get the Co-Axial which lasted about a year and I loved it until I got my first Rolex - an Air King 116900 which was my first Rolex and whom a lot of you may know is my favourite from the catalogue. Here is an old photo:









Surprisingly there isn't a lot of reviews on this piece and my guess is that they are quite unloved within the Speedmaster range for not being an "original" and deviating from the main design language. I found it always at+7 seconds per day which drove me nuts actually..

They say you should never sell your first luxury watch and in some ways I do regret it for sentimental value but I can't quite honest feel like it would have gotten much wrist time further along down the line. I sold it at quite a big loss and that was my fault... I bought it for £3400 at the time new at an AD and it's somehow increased in value and now retails at over £4000 which is really surprisingly.

Anyway, fast forward 2 years and I now realise that 38mm is so small that I could never go back; I found my sweet spot at 40-42. I also realise that I should have paid more attention to the Professional as I always felt regret that I didn't go for it when I had the chance despite feeling that it was too big for me at the time.

I had a chance to try out the Professional about half a year ago and what felt massive at the time of first trying it on felt perfect and this was before getting my Sea Dweller 43mm. Here is a photo:









Now after compiling a small list of non-Rolex watches I'd like to get in the future I am seriously considering getting the Omega Speedmaster Professional new at a retail. I am not willing to pay retail pricing for it as I have now got a bit of experience on what they can be had for so I am looking at getting a 15-25% discount at an AD. I've seen loads of videos courtesy of Paul Thorpe who makes it possible that they can be had with a generous discount and I know my local AD quite well who always treat me right. The question is - do I get the one with the exhibition caseback or the one with the solid? The massive drawback for me on the Speedy is that they are only 5 Bar. I'm not going to be swimming with it but it's just nice to have at least 10 Bar for reassurance.

As I am writing this I feel that maybe this thread should really be in the Omega Forums...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did I tell you I love curves?


Yes you did


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes you did
> 
> View attachment 15193247


So beautiful. All the curves to wrap around


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

MeiXiang said:


> So...I am new to this thread and I guess following on from the various posts I've seen this particular one seems to have a bit of cult following.
> ::
> It is my first time posting on this thread....
> ::
> *As I am writing this I feel that maybe this thread should really be in the Omega Forums...*


Hey @MeiXiang, this is sacrilegious!!!

You know we don't really discuss Omega watches here in the Rolex forum. If we do, it's to disparage them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

MeiXiang said:


> So...I am new to this thread and I guess following on from the various posts I've seen this particular one seems to have a bit of cult following. It is my first time posting on this thread but I just wanted to share with you my desire to own a Speedmaster again. My first luxury watch actually was an Omega Speedmaster Co-Axial 38mm modern day variant. The reasons why I decided to choose it instead of the Professional was because of the massive size of the latter on a 6.5" wrist. I eventually did get the Co-Axial which lasted about a year and I loved it until I got my first Rolex - an Air King 116900 which was my first Rolex and whom a lot of you may know is my favourite from the catalogue. Here is an old photo:
> 
> View attachment 15193229
> 
> ...


This is what we feel about Omega


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

MeiXiang said:


> So...I am new to this thread and I guess following on from the various posts I've seen this particular one seems to have a bit of cult following. It is my first time posting on this thread but I just wanted to share with you my desire to own a Speedmaster again. My first luxury watch actually was an Omega Speedmaster Co-Axial 38mm modern day variant. The reasons why I decided to choose it instead of the Professional was because of the massive size of the latter on a 6.5" wrist. I eventually did get the Co-Axial which lasted about a year and I loved it until I got my first Rolex - an Air King 116900 which was my first Rolex and whom a lot of you may know is my favourite from the catalogue. Here is an old photo:
> 
> View attachment 15193229
> 
> ...


Whoa,

That's a looooong first post.

Welcome @Mei Xiang.

Great story.

For your first lesson in OoO:
This thread definitely *does not* belong any where near an Ω forum.
If fact, we tend to disparage Omega at every opportunity we get.

For your second lesson in OoO:

Less words in your posts is usually better.

For your third lesson:

Try to keep up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So beautiful. All the curves to wrap around


Here you go, a bonus pic


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is what we feel about Omega





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @MeiXiang, this is sacrilegious!!!
> 
> You know we don't really discuss Omega watches here in the Rolex forum. If we do, it's to disparage them.


Waaa??!!

:think:This thread was created to talk trash about Omega?

Oh. Was not expecting that at all!

In my opinion Omega can never compare to Rolex but I think they have some cool pieces. :-x



Black5 said:


> Whoa,
> 
> That's a looooong first post.
> 
> ...


Oh dear..! It's going too quick already! I haven't even edited my posts yet!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Whoa,
> 
> That's a looooong first post.
> 
> ...


That's the spirit!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

MeiXiang said:


> Waaa??!!
> 
> :think:This thread was created to talk trash about Omega?
> 
> ...


You get a like for catching on fast...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

MeiXiang said:


> ...As I am writing this I feel that maybe this thread should really be in the Omega Forums...


You are not wrong you know! 
By the way, welcome and try to keep up.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

MeiXiang said:


> ...The reasons why I decided to choose it instead of the Professional was because of the massive size of the latter on a 6.5" wrist.


Tried to like the Speedmaster pro myself, but my wrist is even smaller than yours so it wears huge on me. To me it is a watch that looks better in photos than on my wrist.

Due to it's narrow bazel it actually wears bigger than my Explorer II Polar.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Here you go, a bonus pic
> 
> View attachment 15193265


There's no "secret" here, impossible to hide those curves due to sheer size...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> She assured me the only reason her jaw is constantly sore is because she has to constantly tell guys at the bar "No! I'm happily married."
> 
> ...


I think there's another reason those jaws are constantly sore...

Homemade gelato.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I think there's another reason those jaws are constantly sore...
> 
> Homemade gelato.


I wonder if Renee Gracie can do that with a gear shifter...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just saw this news article about an Australian race car driver. Gives new meaning to the word racy...
> 
> https://au.yahoo.com/sports/motorsp...kes-adult-entertainment-switch-114726626.html


This thread needs pics.









I'm sure the lips weren't the only thing store-bought...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> You forgot to mention, heavy as a cement block.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Comes in handy when you want to dispose of a body.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Here you go, a bonus pic


Looks like a drag queen...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Need to watch that one
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Eh, not so much IMHO. It's slow, meandering, and lacks substance. The wrong kind of "artsy". Its not even a good landscape film since apparently sweden is flat scrub forest with one clearing


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Here you go, a bonus pic
> 
> View attachment 15193265


Now I wonder how hard she has to work to be the right kind of fat. Does she force her self to over eat? Deliberately avoid cardio but do just a bit of yoga? Is she required to get tested to make sure she STAYS a pre-diabetic?

So many more questions!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is what we feel about Omega


Play nice now!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks like a drag queen...


...not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> Now I wonder how hard she has to work to be the right kind of fat. Does she force her self to over eat? Deliberately avoid cardio but do just a bit of yoga? Is she required to get tested to make sure she STAYS a pre-diabetic?
> 
> So many more questions!


...so little time!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

MeiXiang said:


> So...I am new to this thread and I guess following on from the various posts I've seen this particular one seems to have a bit of cult following. It is my first time posting on this thread but I just wanted to share with you my desire to own a Speedmaster again. My first luxury watch actually was an Omega Speedmaster Co-Axial 38mm modern day variant. The reasons why I decided to choose it instead of the Professional was because of the massive size of the latter on a 6.5" wrist. I eventually did get the Co-Axial which lasted about a year and I loved it until I got my first Rolex - an Air King 116900 which was my first Rolex and whom a lot of you may know is my favourite from the catalogue. Here is an old photo:
> 
> View attachment 15193229
> 
> ...


Yea. Speedy time and it's not even Tuesday.

Welcome MeiXiang!

Interesting post and pathway to Omega enlightenment. For many the path leads from Omega to Rolex and back to Omega, aka hysteresis.

Don't let the disparaging of Omega here on OoO discourage your quest for another Speedy. I bought my Speedy Pro about 6 mo ago because I wanted a non vintage watch to wear with different straps. Never even bothered taking the plastic off the bracelet. The Speedy is not a dive watch but according to Omega it's rated to 50m, and I'm sure you've see videos of people swimming and snorkeling with a Speedy.

Solid case back or sapphire is a tough choice and one that is frequently discussed in the Omega sub forum. I went traditional thinking that I could add a sapphire case back later (they cost about 100 USD).










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I think there's another reason those jaws are constantly sore...
> 
> Homemade gelato.


How did you find a pic of Mrs Toothie?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder how does Jason know that?


Had a guy at bar in WY tell me.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs pics.
> 
> View attachment 15193325
> 
> ...


Frankly, she looks a little cartoonish...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

MeiXiang said:


> Waaa??!!
> 
> :think:This thread was created to talk trash about Omega?
> 
> ...


This thread is a roller coaster. You snooze, you loose.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> There's no "secret" here, impossible to hide those curves due to sheer size...


Tsk tsk tsk. Are you fat shaming her?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I think there's another reason those jaws are constantly sore...
> 
> Homemade gelato.


#BWOAH! She can swallow a while ice cream cone! She can really swallow...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I wonder if Renee Gracie can do that with a gear shifter...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Search her. $12.95 per month. Sweet Dreams.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks like a drag queen...


As long as she passes the Crocodile Dundee test


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yea. Speedy time and it's not even Tuesday.
> 
> Welcome MeiXiang!
> 
> ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Had a guy at bar in WY tell me.


That man at the bar must have been him then!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> As long as she passes the Crocodile Dundee test


Which is...?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Frankly, she looks a little cartoonish...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I could guess why she wasn't successful in Mount Panorama. Those muffins got in the way of some hard left and she was slamming the rear on the Dunlop chicane.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


That is one righteous looking carabiner there...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which is...?


Just Making sure


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm thinking this article is illustrates the left half of the bell curve... Oy.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Search her. $12.95 per month. Sweet Dreams.


No thanks.

I'd rather pay for Tapatalk Pro...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tsk tsk tsk. Are you fat shaming her?


Nope. No shame. Just pointing out the "obvious"


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes you did
> 
> View attachment 15193247


The real question is do you like the curves on the elephant or the fat lady?

And since you like curves, then you must like the nice and curvy twisted lugs of an Omega, so what are you done my on this OoO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I wonder if Renee Gracie can do that with a gear shifter...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


My money is on she won't be taking the shifter with her though! #OUCH!

#majorpaininthecrotch
#pitc


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking this article is illustrates the left half of the bell curve... Oy.


Who needs Corona when there are people prepared to do the work themselves...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Who needs Corona when there are people prepared to do the work themselves...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I bet it is actually more difficult than you think. Can you even imagine how difficult it would be for you and I to not use our brain?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15193791


Happy Sunday. It's gonna be Monday for me soon.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I bet it is actually more difficult than you think. Can you even imagine how difficult it would be for you and I to not use our brain?


I do it all the time,
Often associated with some of the pictures you or BSF post...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy Sunday. It's gonna be Monday for me soon.


And it's already Monday for me so I will leave you all with a dilemma I have been struggling with.

Do we prefer Candice as a brunette:








Or a blonde:








I vote "B" for Brunette...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> And it's already Monday for me so I will leave you all with a dilemma I have been struggling with.
> 
> Do we prefer Candice as a brunette:
> View attachment 15193927
> ...


Godfrey:
Then again, it's not fair to have to decide on the basis of one picture is it?

Brunette:








Blonde:








Like I said, I vote "B" for Blonde...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> Then again, it's not fair to have to decide on the basis of one picture is it?
> 
> Brunette:
> ...


Just to be totally fair, let's make it best out of 3:

Brunette:








Blonde:








Cast your votes gentlemen.

For my final vote:
"B" for Both.

It's the OoO way after all...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Good night all.

I'll leave you with a gratuitous Candice photo as a placeholder...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Just to be totally fair, let's make it best out of 3:
> 
> Brunette:
> View attachment 15193955
> ...





Black5 said:


> I do it all the time,
> Often associated with some of the pictures you or BSF post...


And yet you claim you're not using your brain whilst viewing these photos...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking this article is illustrates the left half of the bell curve... Oy.


Normally I'd insert my George Carlin quote on how stupid the average person is.... but watch this from Jordan Peterson on the question of what to do with people in the bottom 10% of IQ.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Happy Subby Sunday, gents.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Normally I'd insert my George Carlin quote on how stupid the average person is.... but watch this from Jordan Peterson on the question of what to do with people in the bottom 10% of IQ.


I think many of them end up in F2...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm feeling blue today.....

Seiko Sunday!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> Good night all.
> 
> I'll leave you with a gratuitous Candice photo as a placeholder...
> 
> View attachment 15193963


Ohh Candice! The old company that I worked for, Misfit, did a collaboration with VS for a pink colored fitness tracker and she was the model. I wanted to attend the photoshoot but was denied! LOL


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Marendra said:


> Normally I'd insert my George Carlin quote on how stupid the average person is.... but watch this from Jordan Peterson on the question of what to do with people in the bottom 10% of IQ.


It's funny, I enjoyed his appearances on Real Time and some of his shorter clips. So I bought his 12 Rules book. And I read it. And I walked away wondering how in the world anyone was giving him the time of day after that. I was shocked at how pseudo intellectual his ramblings were in long form. Very disappointed.

I don't know. I waffle on him. Sometimes I listen to him speak and just find myself nodding. Sometimes I then go a bit deeper and wonder what in the hell he is smoking. He's an interesting dude. I don't know.

His daughter is odd since she took the keto diet (which I eat) and put it on steroids (beef only). Seems incredibly poor since I don't see how you can supplement with enough vitamins to work.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> It's funny, I enjoyed his appearances on Real Time and some of his shorter clips. So I bought his 12 Rules book. And I read it. And I walked away wondering how in the world anyone was giving him the time of day after that. I was shocked at how pseudo intellectual his ramblings were in long form. Very disappointed.
> 
> I don't know. I waffle on him. Sometimes I listen to him speak and just find myself nodding. Sometimes I then go a bit deeper and wonder what in the hell he is smoking. He's an interesting dude. I don't know.
> 
> His daughter is odd since she took the keto diet (which I eat) and put it on steroids (beef only). Seems incredibly poor since I don't see how you can supplement with enough vitamins to work.


It's like everything else..... something to consider. If you find something else that fits together better, then that's probably ok.

Do you have any other data points with Psychologists as a comparison? Maybe it all feels like pseudo science once it's been dumbed down for the masses.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> It's funny, I enjoyed his appearances on Real Time and some of his shorter clips. So I bought his 12 Rules book. And I read it. And I walked away wondering how in the world anyone was giving him the time of day after that. I was shocked at how pseudo intellectual his ramblings were in long form. Very disappointed.
> 
> I don't know. I waffle on him. Sometimes I listen to him speak and just find myself nodding. Sometimes I then go a bit deeper and wonder what in the hell he is smoking. He's an interesting dude. I don't know.
> 
> His daughter is odd since she took the keto diet (which I eat) and put it on steroids (beef only). Seems incredibly poor since I don't see how you can supplement with enough vitamins to work.


It's like everything else..... something to consider. If you find something else that fits together better, then that's probably ok.

Do you have any other data points with Psychologists as a comparison? Maybe it all feels like pseudo science once it's been dumbed down for the masses.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Good night all.
> 
> I'll leave you with a gratuitous Candice photo as a placeholder...
> 
> View attachment 15193963


Blonde Candace all the way!

Some people were _meant_ to be blonde...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That man at the bar must have been him then!


I kinda stopped listening when he got to the mine shafts part.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Good night all.
> 
> I'll leave you with a gratuitous Candice photo as a placeholder...
> 
> View attachment 15193963


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> His daughter is odd since she took the keto diet (which I eat) and put it on steroids (beef only). Seems incredibly poor since I don't see how you can supplement with enough vitamins to work.


Eating "just meat" exclusively is fine if you actually eat the whole animal. Eat the fat, the internal organs, etc. Not just skeletal muscle and not just animals force fed a grain only diet loaded with antibiotics and slaughtered at 10 months of age.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Eating "just meat" exclusively is fine if you actually eat the whole animal. Eat the fat, the internal organs, etc. Not just skeletal muscle and not just animals force fed a grain only diet loaded with antibiotics and slaughtered at 10 months of age.


Stop it. You are making me hungry.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Eating "just meat" exclusively is fine if you actually eat the whole animal. Eat the fat, the internal organs, etc. Not just skeletal muscle and not just animals force fed a grain only diet loaded with antibiotics and slaughtered at 10 months of age.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


Plus


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Plus
> View attachment 15194543


Those guys make some good stuff.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy Sunday. It's gonna be Monday for me soon.


Happy Sunday...Monday here already...;-)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Just to be totally fair, let's make it best out of 3:
> 
> Brunette:
> View attachment 15193955
> ...


I will go with A---All of the above...:-d:-d


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

MeiXiang said:


> So...I am new to this thread and I guess following on from the various posts I've seen this particular one seems to have a bit of cult following. It is my first time posting on this thread but I just wanted to share with you my desire to own a Speedmaster again. My first luxury watch actually was an Omega Speedmaster Co-Axial 38mm modern day variant. The reasons why I decided to choose it instead of the Professional was because of the massive size of the latter on a 6.5" wrist. I eventually did get the Co-Axial which lasted about a year and I loved it until I got my first Rolex - an Air King 116900 which was my first Rolex and whom a lot of you may know is my favourite from the catalogue. Here is an old photo:
> 
> View attachment 15193229
> 
> ...


I think for a number of us you are no stranger but welcome to OoO, now known as SoOoO. Any word when your stolen Bloodhound Air King might be replaced?

Although most of us own at least one Omega, it is required that we disparage our own Omegas. Hence this thread would not do well on the Omega Forum. Below is a picture of my Railmaster with an old, well worn GSD strap I just replaced. Which is uglier, the Railmaster or the strap? Close call but think the Railmaster.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is what we feel about Omega











And Omega owners


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> And yet you claim you're not using your brain whilst viewing these photos...


Brain?

Is that what we are calling it now...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Ohh Candice! The old company that I worked for, Misfit, did a collaboration with VS for a pink colored fitness tracker and she was the model. I wanted to *attend the photoshop *but was denied! LOL


Wow, they made this an event?

Then again, I can see the appeal of any opportunity to "work" on Candice, digitally, virtually or otherwise...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> I will go with A---All of the above...:-d:-d


Good choice Krish.

There are no wrong answers here...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I think for a number of us you are no stranger but welcome to OoO, now known as SoOoO. Any word when your stolen Bloodhound Air King might be replaced?
> 
> Although most of us own at least one Omega, it is required that we disparage our own Omegas. Hence this thread would not do well on the Omega Forum. Below is a picture of my Railmaster with an old, well worn GSD strap I just replaced. *Which is uglier, the Railmaster or the strap? Close call but think the Railmaster. *


In fairness to the Railmaster, that *is* a very cool strap...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I do it all the time,
> Often associated with some of the pictures you or BSF post...


LOL. All the blood rushed down somewhere else


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And it's already Monday for me so I will leave you all with a dilemma I have been struggling with.
> 
> Do we prefer Candice as a brunette:
> View attachment 15193927
> ...


Brunette for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> And yet you claim you're not using your brain whilst viewing these photos...


Nope. He's using the other head.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Ohh Candice! The old company that I worked for, Misfit, did a collaboration with VS for a pink colored fitness tracker and she was the model. I wanted to attend the photoshop but was denied! LOL


They probably didn't have water damage insurance as they knew you'll be drooling....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I kinda stopped listening when he got to the mine shafts part.


Gulp. He's got lots of ideas....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Eating "just meat" exclusively is fine if you actually eat the whole animal. Eat the fat, the internal organs, etc. Not just skeletal muscle and not just animals force fed a grain only diet loaded with antibiotics and slaughtered at 10 months of age.





Betterthere said:


> Stop it. You are making me hungry.


LOL.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> Wow, they made this an event?
> 
> Then again, I can see the appeal of any opportunity to "work" on Candice, digitally, virtually or otherwise...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Oh no, not an event, at least not one that was open. But our creative director did attend the photoshoot, to help advise on what shots we needed. I asked if I could tag along, she said no! HAHA


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Happy Sunday...Monday here already...;-)


International timeline is weird. And you go a little further East and the Kiwis are nearly lunch time, and another hour East you end up on Cook Islands and that is ..... still Sunday.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Wow, they made this an event?
> 
> Then again, I can see the appeal of any opportunity to "work" on Candice, digitally, virtually or otherwise...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


LOL. I think he meant photo shoot.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Good choice Krish.
> 
> There are no wrong answers here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I am feeling quite sore today....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up. Yay. Was easy today.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Continuing my vintage Digital journey today:
Seiko H357...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Continuing my vintage Digital journey today:
> Seiko H357...
> 
> 
> ...


SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think for a number of us you are no stranger but welcome to OoO, now known as SoOoO. Any word when your stolen Bloodhound Air King might be replaced?
> 
> Although most of us own at least one Omega, it is required that we disparage our own Omegas. Hence this thread would not do well on the Omega Forum. Below is a picture of my Railmaster with an old, well worn GSD strap I just replaced. Which is uglier, the Railmaster or the strap? Close call but think the Railmaster.


I would really like to try on that big 49mm railmaster just to see how it fits. It's a pretty watch. But big even for me I think.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I would really like to try on that big 49mm railmaster just to see how it fits. It's a pretty watch. But big even for me I think.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


40mm


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I would really like to try on that big 49mm railmaster just to see how it fits. It's a pretty watch. But big even for me I think.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


40mm


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> In fairness to the Railmaster, that *is* a very cool strap...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Thanks. It's a Greg Stevens Design strap I bought preowned 10 years that had sweat stains and reeked of cigarette smoke. I used saddle soap and sandpapered both surfaces of the strap. I've made every attempt to abuse this strap but still suspect it has 98% of life left. My experience is the GSD straps are virtually indestructible.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello there brothers:

Which higher end watch would you add to this collection. Let's put the beaters aside for one moment.

A Speedie? Polar explorer 2? White Omega SMP? As you know I've turned my back on the explorer and the BLRO will never arrive.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I would really like to try on that big 49mm railmaster just to see how it fits. It's a pretty watch. But big even for me I think.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter











Railmaster is 40mm not 49


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> 40mm


#neverreadahead


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 40mm


There's this one also which is manual wind and 49mm. But it runs off a Unitas which is just kinda cheap on omegas part. You would think they would have their own old pocket watch movements.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Hello there brothers:
> 
> Which higher end watch would you add to this collection. Let's put the beaters aside for one moment.
> 
> A Speedie? Polar explorer 2? White Omega SMP? As you know I've turned my back on the explorer and the BLRO will never arrive.


Polar Explorer II before it's discontinued. Maybe an OP39W. Or nothing else at all. I was also going to suggest a SLA037 but would probably not buy any higher end watch that's not a Rolex.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Hello there brothers:
> 
> Which higher end watch would you add to this collection. Let's put the beaters aside for one moment.
> 
> A Speedie? Polar explorer 2? White Omega SMP? As you know I've turned my back on the explorer and the BLRO will never arrive.


I'm thinking panda speedie with black ceramic bezel.









Something kinda like this.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Hello there brothers:
> 
> Which higher end watch would you add to this collection. Let's put the beaters aside for one moment.
> 
> A Speedie? Polar explorer 2? White Omega SMP? As you know I've turned my back on the explorer and the BLRO will never arrive.


I still vote for the Speedmaster. I think you can make space for another Omega and an iconic one at it. You already have a GMT LN and you sure as ..... do not need another GMT watch in the form of an Explorer II that has a fixed bezel.

See this video (thanks to PF who got me hooked on watching her videos);


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Polar Explorer II before it's discontinued. Maybe an OP39W. Or nothing else at all. I was also going to suggest a SLA037 but would probably not buy any higher end watch that's not a Rolex.


I have 3 out you 4 minus that Seiko and I do have a 42 Polar so thats my biased opinion and one of my favorites.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Hello there brothers:
> 
> Which higher end watch would you add to this collection. Let's put the beaters aside for one moment.
> 
> A Speedie? Polar explorer 2? White Omega SMP? As you know I've turned my back on the explorer and the BLRO will never arrive.


Hum, so if I had to do it all over, prob the D300m in white vs the exp II BUT you might be disappointed by the bracelet and since you don't really need another diver I would say a polar exp II but then do you really need another gmt (I know I am a gmt whore...) so the speedy would make sense to me since you don't have a chrono .


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Hum, so if I had to do it all over, prob the D300m in white vs the exp II BUT you might be disappointed by the bracelet and *since you don't really need another diver* I would say a polar exp II but then do you really need another gmt (I know I am a gmt whore...) so the speedy would make sense to me since you don't have a chrono .


LOL. All he has all divers in his collection and is taking baby steps to move into other kinds of watches. We need to help him diversity his collection.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Hum, so if I had to do it all over, prob the D300m in white vs the exp II BUT you might be disappointed by the bracelet and *since you don't really need another diver* I would say a polar exp II but then do you really need another gmt (I know I am a gmt whore...) so the speedy would make sense to me since you don't have a chrono .


LOL. All he has all divers in his collection and is taking baby steps to move into other kinds of watches. We need to help him diversity his collection.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

^^^ First double post of the day. Won't be the last....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Nikrnic said:


> I have 3 out you 4 minus that Seiko and I do have a 42 Polar so thats my biased opinion and one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to go wrong with an Explorer II Polar and was also going to suggest a SS DJ41 with 18K fluted bezel and white stick dial as an alternative. Although my preference there would be a Jubilee bracelet, I suspect Galaga would prefer an Oyster bracelet, and maybe a polished bezel rather than fluted? It's difficult to impossible to suggest anything for anyone else to buy as our recommendations are filtered through our own preferences.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Hello there brothers:
> 
> Which higher end watch would you add to this collection. Let's put the beaters aside for one moment.
> 
> A Speedie? Polar explorer 2? White Omega SMP? As you know I've turned my back on the explorer and the BLRO will never arrive.


Well, any of those 3 will fit easily as you don't have any Chronograph's or any white dials.

As the Explorer and SMP are essentially, (but not really), white dialled variations on functions you already have covered, (GMT, Diver], the Speedy would be a unique Chrono in the mix.

That would still leave you with a largely black dialled collection though.

A white dialled Speedy - like Merv's - would be the ideal solution...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm thinking panda speedie with black ceramic bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking as well. Perfect...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> There's this one also which is manual wind and 49mm. But it runs off a Unitas which is just kinda cheap on omegas part. You would think they would have their own old pocket watch movements.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've seen a few nice-looking Omega pocket watches in antique stores. I would have bought one, but I don't know enough to judge authenticity.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

I really enjoy how the hand of the subdial at 6 o'clock on my Speedie doesn't line up precisely at the little "12" after a reset. It's important that I become used to disappointment in my life. It's makes each failure more bearable. Thanks Omega!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

abd26 said:


> I really enjoy how the hand of the subdial at 6 o'clock on my Speedie doesn't line up precisely at the little "12" after a reset. It's important that I become used to disappointment in my life. It's makes each failure more bearable. Thanks Omega!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice philosophy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

abd26 said:


> I really enjoy how the hand of the subdial at 6 o'clock on my Speedie doesn't line up precisely at the little "12" after a reset. It's important that I become used to disappointment in my life. It's makes each failure more bearable. Thanks Omega!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice philosophy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

24000


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 24000


Awesome! And I am creeping up on 17000 soon too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

abd26 said:


> I really enjoy how the hand of the subdial at 6 o'clock on my Speedie doesn't line up precisely at the little "12" after a reset. It's important that I become used to disappointment in my life. It's makes each failure more bearable. Thanks Omega!!


Good on you. You've learn how to let go. That would drive me nuts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Awesome! And I am creeping up on 17000 soon too.


The threads that keep giving.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Well, any of those 3 will fit easily as you don't have any Chronograph's or any white dials.
> 
> As the Explorer and SMP are essentially, (but not really), white dialled variations on functions you already have covered, (GMT, Diver], the Speedy would be a unique Chrono in the mix.
> 
> ...


I agree the one that Merv has would be my pick. @Merv pics please? What's the model number ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Awesome! And I am creeping up on 17000 soon too.


The threads that keep giving.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good on you. You've learn how to let go. That would drive me nuts.


Speedies are my favorite watches to sell. I don't think I've ever held onto one for more than 6 months. I keep buying them too, and they keep frustrating me. I'm such a sucker for the history/ad campaign.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Hello there brothers:
> 
> Which higher end watch would you add to this collection. Let's put the beaters aside for one moment.
> 
> A Speedie? Polar explorer 2? White Omega SMP? As you know I've turned my back on the explorer and the BLRO will never arrive.


My choice would be the Polar Exp2. No overlap at all.

If you want a ranking of choices, Polar, White SMP, then Speedy.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> 24000





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Awesome! And I am creeping up on 17000 soon too.


You 2 make the rest of us look like lurkers...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

abd26 said:


> Speedies are my favorite watches to sell. I don't think I've ever held onto one for more than 6 months. I keep buying them too, and they keep frustrating me. I'm such a sucker for the history/ad campaign.


Maybe next time you will check if they line up first before you buy it? The sales person knew I meant business when I whipped out a loupe from my pocket. :-d


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

abd26 said:


> Speedies are my favorite watches to sell. I don't think I've ever held onto one for more than 6 months. I keep buying them too, and they keep frustrating me. I'm such a sucker for the history/ad campaign.


Maybe next time you will check if they line up first before you buy it? The sales person knew I meant business when I whipped out a loupe from my pocket. :-d


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> The threads that keep giving.


You got a Like for that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> The threads that keep giving.


You got a Like for that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You 2 make the rest of us look like lurkers...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Lurkers, voyeurs, whatever you like to be called bro.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe next time you will check if they line up first before you buy it? The sales person knew I meant business when I whipped out a loupe from my pocket. :-d


Oh, that's the great thing about Omega. It was perfect when I bought it. It developed this little character trait on its own after several months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

abd26 said:


> Speedies are my favorite watches to sell. I don't think I've ever held onto one for more than 6 months. I keep buying them too, and they keep frustrating me. I'm such a sucker for the history/ad campaign.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are also a masochist me thinks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

abd26 said:


> Oh, that's the great thing about Omega. It was perfect when I bought it. It developed this little character trait on its own after several months.


Either a warranty claim or service should fix it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got a Like for that.


you too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You are also a masochist me thinks.


It will be more pleasurable in leather straps, I'm sure


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got a Like for that.


you too


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Hello there brothers:
> 
> Which higher end watch would you add to this collection. Let's put the beaters aside for one moment.
> 
> A Speedie? Polar explorer 2? White Omega SMP? As you know I've turned my back on the explorer and the BLRO will never arrive.


Get a Speedy moon watch. Ultimate strap ho.

Then sell the Guinness and buy a polar exp ( what i might do....)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> 24000


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


That's you when you were younger I bet!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That's you when you were younger I bet!


Nope


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Nope


your proctologist?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Nope


your proctologist?


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Either a warranty claim or service should fix it.


Preach. I'll drop it off soon. Just thought I'd throw some shade at Omega before I send it in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Get a Speedy moon watch. Ultimate strap ho.
> 
> Then sell the Guinness and buy a polar exp ( what i might do....)


Sell a discontinued masterpiece?

More chance of me getting a vasectomy than sell the LN.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Sell a discontinued masterpiece?
> 
> More chance of me getting a vasectomy than sell the LN.


I got one of those 40 years ago.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

abd26 said:


> Preach. I'll drop it off soon. Just thought I'd throw some shade at Omega before I send it in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? No! Let it stay imperfect so you know it has "soul"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> I will go with A---All of the above...:-d:-d


And still none mentioned the default answer for SoOoO - "B"oth.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Hello there brothers:
> 
> Which higher end watch would you add to this collection. Let's put the beaters aside for one moment.
> 
> A Speedie? Polar explorer 2? White Omega SMP? As you know I've turned my back on the explorer and the BLRO will never arrive.


You have a Rolex, a Tudor, a Seiko and an Omega there, all with rotating bezels.
I'd go nuts and suggest a Cartier Diver in stainless steel, sort of a "collect all 5" theme.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> And still none mentioned the default answer for SoOoO - "B"oth.


I did!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=51894729

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I did!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=51894729
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


My bad


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you too


Thanks! That is mutually beneficial. You like my posts and I like your posts


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Get a Speedy moon watch. Ultimate strap ho.
> 
> Then sell the Guinness and buy a polar exp ( what i might do....)


That's what I was doing because I already have a Submariner and the Guinness is too close in looks to that. I also understand that is what is holding Brother @Galaga back from buying a Sub because it looks like his Guinness without the GMT hand.

I am on the waitlist for a Polar which will be my only GMT watch from Rolex. Not that I will decline a BLNR if it does appear.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Get a Speedy moon watch. Ultimate strap ho.
> 
> Then sell the Guinness and buy a polar exp ( what i might do....)


That's what I was doing because I already have a Submariner and the Guinness is too close in looks to that. I also understand that is what is holding Brother @Galaga back from buying a Sub because it looks like his Guinness without the GMT hand.

I am on the waitlist for a Polar which will be my only GMT watch from Rolex. Not that I will decline a BLNR if it does appear eventually


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

^^^ that is just weird. Showed up as an error but the response was posted. LOL


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I still vote for the Speedmaster. I think you can make space for another Omega and an iconic one at it. You already have a GMT LN and you sure as ..... do not need another GMT watch in the form of an Explorer II that has a fixed bezel.
> 
> See this video (thanks to PF who got me hooked on watching her videos);


Watched it yesterday. She does excellent work and Sir Galaga gets to see two of his choices.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. All he has all divers in his collection and is taking baby steps to move into other kinds of watches. We need to help him diversity his collection.


With so many fantastic beaches it's easy to understand the predominance of divers in any down under collection.

Speedy.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Hard to go wrong with an Explorer II Polar and was also going to suggest a SS DJ41 with 18K fluted bezel and white stick dial as an alternative. Although my preference there would be a Jubilee bracelet, I suspect Galaga would prefer an Oyster bracelet, and maybe a polished bezel rather than fluted? It's difficult to impossible to suggest anything for anyone else to buy as our recommendations are filtered through our own preferences.


If he's seriously interested in the Expl 2 he should probably wait until 2021. Hopefully, they'll update to movement and "fix" some of the idiosyncrasies.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

abd26 said:


> I really enjoy how the hand of the subdial at 6 o'clock on my Speedie doesn't line up precisely at the little "12" after a reset. It's important that I become used to disappointment in my life. It's makes each failure more bearable. Thanks Omega!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang you ruined my day 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I agree the one that Merv has would be my pick. @Merv pics please? What's the model number ?


It's the OS 2020 LE only available in Japan, I think.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Get a Speedy moon watch. Ultimate strap ho.
> 
> Then sell the Guinness and buy a polar exp ( what i might do....)


Ah, someone's thinking out side of the box today.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Watched it yesterday. She does excellent work and Sir Galaga gets to see two of his choices.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


She is an unconventional hottie. I like her a lot and I agree the white dial SMP is starting to grow on me. The Speedie is beautiful too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Even without proof of purchase, you can still expect warranty cover if you can demonstrate proof of ownership (often slack) and date of manufacture is within warranty period here.
> Manufacturers are only bound by it if it is available here and is Australian delivered however.
> 
> I.e. Newly released product that would be undeniably within warranty period...
> ...


One thing I've learnt from being on the forums is thank god we have amazing consumer law!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> By no means my first, but the oldest one I bought new that I still own is also a Citizen Ana-Digi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I own my stuff because, well, I've always been this lame

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> I believe that Sappie has one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Has and had is a very transient area with Sap

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> You're lucky I haven't shown you everything.
> Some watches are just for me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Once again - BSF playbook

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I still have that Maldonado twitter post when he said he was fantastic. LOL


Look he's probably a better driver than I am but he's still hilarious. The facts that he has one GP victory is in itself even funnier

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Omega on the other hand.... is worn by a fictional secret agent that can leap tall buildings and shag any girl. Key word is fictional.


Hahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's exactly what he did. He would fail the BT test. Then again, I would too as I can't remember what I posted yesterday. LOL


Yeah I'd fail the BT test on those grounds as well

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> With so many fantastic beaches it's easy to understand the predominance of divers in any down under collection.
> 
> Speedy.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


He's only got two hands and only wears one at any one time, so no, we may have 15,000 km of beaches but we don't need 10 dive watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Look he's probably a better driver than I am but he's still hilarious. The facts that he has one GP victory is in itself even funnier
> 
> Brother of OoO


One hit wonder? Let me go compile a list of F1 drivers who only won 1 race in their whole live. I guess that is still better than poor Nico "The Hulk" Hulkenberg.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I agree the one that Merv has would be my pick. @Merv pics please? What's the model number ?


Its a Tokyo 2020 Speedmaster LE.....RJ is correct they weren't selling them outside Japan. Plenty of pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/tokyo-2020-speedmaster-panda-4974327-2.html


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He de-fanged him. Poor guy.
> 
> Come back brother @Toothbras


@Toothbras









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> SoOoO is rapidly approaching 5000 posts. Another 45,000 and SoOoO will be history like the original OoO.


So see you in GSoOoO in July 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's okay. You'll get used to it. The BSH thread is in its 40th edition now.


I like those guys. I don't necessarily like what the watches are about but I like the mateship they have in there.

I remember wandering over to daument but thought that would be like someone coming to OoO and being a jerk.

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One thing I've learnt from being on the forums is thank god we have amazing consumer law!
> 
> Brother of OoO


The UK is also awesome, maybe consumer laws are similar. I recall a few years ago discussions on whether or not to pay for Apples extended warranty when buying a Mac Pro and the guys living in the UK said, We don't need it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So see you in *GS*oOoO in July
> 
> Brother of OoO


Can't un-see that now...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Good memory? Or HSAM good?
> 
> https://time.com/5045521/highly-superior-autobiographical-memory-hsam/


Plaque good









Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like those guys. I don't necessarily like what the watches are about but I like the mateship they have in there.
> 
> I remember wandering over to daument but thought that would be like someone coming to OoO and being a jerk.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Their regulars have reverse Daumented the old OoO.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> I'm here, baby! Love the Barton. Got a new guitar last month and been spending too much time working on my chops lol


A gig son. When you're a musician a job is called a gig

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Appreciate being thought of, hope all is well with all of you. I'lll definitely be back. Just getting side tracked lately. Got a new guitar and some new pedals which has been a fun distraction.


Do you really want your presence in OoO to be like the time you nearly saw Mr T at the mall?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, this is ok when applied to Kia and Hyundai, or even Toyota and Nissan, but the highest in level you go up, and lower production, it becomes stinginess rather than saving. Audi is the perfect example of stinginess, and I give you the ultimate example, brakes; if you look at their RS line of cars, they all have those big mean front calipers, and those sheetty rear calipers. It's not a problem for me since I was never an Audi fan, never owned one, never will. But it is a problen for me when their cost cutting philosophy is applied to other brands they own, Lambo for instance. I am not a Lambo fan, never was, but lately, I wanted to buy a fast SUV for every day's use since I realised that it made no sense to keep driving "confortable" cars most of the time, and super cars on dedicated drives, as I always did. My choices were limited, so, of course, I went to the Lambo dealership to take a closer look at the Urus, which design wise was acceptable to me since it was totally different from the rest. I sat in the car, and I also liked the interior. It's when I got out of the car and took some steps back to look at the profile of the car that I was shocked by what I saw: the brake calipers! So, you have this super SUV, supposed to be the ultimate SUV, from a supposed "prestigious" brand, with a base price of 205,715 Euros (yeah, good luck staying even close to this when optioned), that is equipped with the biggest front disks and calipers in the car industry (they don't want to kill their customers after all, luckily enough), but has the tiniest sheetty Audi's parts bin rear caliper; for what, just to save 500 Euros since Audi's engineers consider that the rear brakes are not that important? maybe they aren't, but add those freakin 500 bucks and make the base price 206,215 Euros, and give me a decent looking caliper! That was the deal breaker for me since if they are willing to cut corners on what I can see, God knows what junk they crammed where I can't see. And the Alfa it was, the second fastest SUV time on the Nurburgring, and with retrospect, I am so happy Lambo put those sheet rear breaks, otherwise I wouldn't have discovered this gem of a car
> 
> View attachment 15190371
> 
> ...


I see what you mean PF and now I can't unsee it.

Interesting that is the case as Porsche make the best brakes in business! That still the case?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> Its a Tokyo 2020 Speedmaster LE.....RJ is correct they weren't selling them outside Japan. Plenty of pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/tokyo-2020-speedmaster-panda-4974327-2.html


Your watch is truly magnificent. Absolutely top shelf.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe next time you will check if they line up first before you buy it? The sales person knew I meant business when I whipped out a loupe from my pocket. :-d


You just whipped it out in the middle of your AD? You beast!!! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> You just whipped it out in the middle of your AD? You beast!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL. We won't go there....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't mind this piece


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

abd26 said:


> I really enjoy how the hand of the subdial at 6 o'clock on my Speedie doesn't line up precisely at the little "12" after a reset. It's important that I become used to disappointment in my life. It's makes each failure more bearable. Thanks Omega!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just Omega giving you a little jump start in life


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> That's just Omega giving you a little jump start in life


But the picture fills my whole screen and all I can see is the symbol at 12 o'clock....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

My 21 year old son is picking up his new company car today. Well, his GF is picking up the car because he still hasn't got back his driver's license.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Toothbras
> 
> 
> 
> ...


String theory; when he breaks a string he'll be back.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> That's just Omega giving you a little jump start in life




OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Sell a discontinued masterpiece?
> 
> More chance of me getting a hysterectomy than sell the LN.


FIFY.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> You just whipped it out in the middle of your AD? You beast!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


"We reserve those for our special clients."

"'Scuse me while I whip this out..."


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If one wanted a cheap Lamborghini Aventador, one could always buy a Golf R - the thinking man's Lamborghini


FIFY

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I should have bought a Jetta, the thinking man's A3.
> 
> Actually I did want a GTI, but Mrs. Turbo hates hatchbacks.


I like Mrs Turbo

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> If he's seriously interested in the Expl 2 he should probably wait until 2021. Hopefully, they'll update to movement and "fix" some of the idiosyncrasies.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's what I feel like I keep risking by holding off on a purchase. I like the ExpII as-is, for example, or the blue 3-6-9 OP36, but what if they get changed and the things I like get taken away? (and in the blue OP36's case especially, what if it gets discontinued)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't un-see that now...


What about now?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A gig son. When you're a musician a job is called a gig
> 
> Brother of OoO


It's a term that never leaves our lexicon. I could switch to being, say, a database analyst and I'd still call the job change "a new gig."


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Hatchback rock, convenient and I think they look good . GTI is a great car for the price


I'm not a hatch fan but the GTI is a very, very good car for what you pay.

As a sports car I find them a bit boring but they do everything really well.

They're a car I'd happily recommend to others but probably wouldn't buy one myself.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> My first hatchback, believe it or not, is the Golf I bought my daughter. LOVE that thing! It's so convenient and versatile. And that 1.4 turbo is peppy enough for around town driving and even an occasional "spirited" driving around bends.


Was that the twin charge golf? Supercharged down low and turbo charged up top?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, Ferrucio Lamborghini was himself a rich obnoxious person with an over inflated ego, but you know the story. In a nutshell, Lamborghini tried very hard to compete with Ferrari in a field where you needed to have a racing pedigree back then, and even though he managed in the 60s to make some nice looking cars by using designers such as Marcello Gandini, and snatching one of Ferrari best motorists, Colombo, he was never able to get Ferrari's upscale clientele, he only managed to get the ostentatious nouveaux riches that felt like a million dollars when they drove around in their Countach. And since the Countach success, Lamborghini focused on creating "striking" cars that would appeal to certain demographics that had more money than taste, or if I would want to use an analogy to describe Lamborghini's clientele, I would say they are the same as those who find the Nautilus to be the ultimate sport watch. I know a lot of serious car guys around the world, but I don't know a single one that owns, or owned a Lamborghini


Lol funny you say that. The only people I've seen drive Urus' in Australia (and I've seen quite a few of them) are the people who look like the wives or GF's of bikies

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Do they put Rolex movements in Tudors now?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Nice 59!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> We in for an interesting couple days here. Storm should be creeping in tomorrow afternoon and continue till Monday night or so. Also means I gotta drive thru it a couple times for work which sucks.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Stay safe Bro. Hope it's not too bad for you!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> And of course, it didn't happen without pictures...
> 
> ...


Those Lambo seats pretty much sums up PF's earlier post

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Better yet. Richard can start a new thread in the Omega forum titled "Can someone explain this to me?"
> 
> But I bet there won't be more than 20 people responding to it as the Omega crowd is docile. I recall Tooth posting something stupid and hardly anyone took the bait.


Tooth did post one of his Rolex and about $7 in one dollar notes. Plenty took the bait in that one

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> You really should. You can get a halfway decent generic strat for about $200 and if you end up hating it no big loss. Bought my daughter a yamaha acoustic for Christmas and I think it was $100 if you prefer to go that route. Less than the price of a single bracelet link for a rolex


Doesn't everyone start on a Yamaha acoustic? I got my first guitar, a Yamaha classical when I was 10. Still have that guitar too.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Lol, I think everyone should have a fun creative outlet of some kind. I also like to paint in oil/acrylic and it's quite therapeutic, you just gotta find your jam.
> 
> It can be anything, for example my wife has gotten really good over the past decade at not giving BJ's


I remember your Ringo Star portraits. They were great!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Gotta admit. I'm liking the '59s.


What we need is 59 to do a 59

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> I tried but my frickin' DeLorean is broken


I have a steam train

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Law school? I remember when you gave me your business card


Sap used to be my cobbler

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> She assured me the only reason her jaw is constantly sore is because she has to constantly tell guys at the bar "No! I'm happily married."
> 
> I was also suspicious at first but then I noticed she had a constant sore throat from yelling at these jerks. Poor girl. The worst part is they must also be spilling their drinks because all her shirts have blotchy sticky stains around the collar.
> 
> Some guys are real jerks, pretty sad.


Hahahahahahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

MeiXiang said:


> So...I am new to this thread and I guess following on from the various posts I've seen this particular one seems to have a bit of cult following. It is my first time posting on this thread but I just wanted to share with you my desire to own a Speedmaster again. My first luxury watch actually was an Omega Speedmaster Co-Axial 38mm modern day variant. The reasons why I decided to choose it instead of the Professional was because of the massive size of the latter on a 6.5" wrist. I eventually did get the Co-Axial which lasted about a year and I loved it until I got my first Rolex - an Air King 116900 which was my first Rolex and whom a lot of you may know is my favourite from the catalogue. Here is an old photo:
> 
> View attachment 15193229
> 
> ...


If you have really been following this thread you'd know that the Omega forum is the LAST place this thread should be in

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

MeiXiang said:


> In my opinion Omega can never compare to Rolex but I think they have some cool pieces. :-


No, Omega doesn't.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This thread is a roller coaster. You snooze, you loose.


Bit like Omega. They did one thing in the 60's and have been playing that card ever since.

Even then, that's debatable

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Normally I'd insert my George Carlin quote on how stupid the average person is.... but watch this from Jordan Peterson on the question of what to do with people in the bottom 10% of IQ.


God. Where to start with everything that's wrong with that??

Brother of OoO


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi lads! hope youve all been well, ive been taking a break from online the last month of two but all is good.
Hope youve all been well and your families are good, much love to all you lads.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> God. Where to start with everything that's wrong with that??
> 
> Brother of OoO


Lol, start at the beginning I guess!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> It's like everything else..... something to consider. If you find something else that fits together better, then that's probably ok.
> 
> Do you have any other data points with Psychologists as a comparison? Maybe it all feels like pseudo science once it's been dumbed down for the masses.


Well there's different types of intelligence that makes up an IQ score. There are people who you cannot have an IQ score because of variances in their sub test scores.

Also why 83? There's no diagnostic merit to 83. The Standard deviation of IQ scores is 15 and to diagnose someone with an intellectual disability their IQ needs to be two standard deviations below the mean (100) so an IQ score of <70. Plus to have that diagnosis then person needs to have deficits in their functional abilities too.

I would get the cut off being 85 for the army (as it's one standard deviation) but there's no difference between 83 and 85.

More than anything though. You can teach anyone new skills.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I don't mind this piece
> 
> View attachment 15195919


Came close to getting one like the old 8500 I had. A piece like that or dj41 would be more useful in your collection imo.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> More than anything though. You can teach anyone new skills.


I'm living proof!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Hello there brothers:
> 
> Which higher end watch would you add to this collection. Let's put the beaters aside for one moment.
> 
> A Speedie? Polar explorer 2? White Omega SMP? As you know I've turned my back on the explorer and the BLRO will never arrive.


Speedie or Exp II, in that order of preference.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ First double post of the day. Won't be the last....


Congrats!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> 24000


Congrats!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Hi lads! hope youve all been well, ive been taking a break from online the last month of two but all is good.
> Hope youve all been well and your families are good, much love to all you lads.


Good to hear from you. Same to you.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> One hit wonder? Let me go compile a list of F1 drivers who only won 1 race in their whole live. I guess that is still better than poor Nico "The Hulk" Hulkenberg.


Lmao. Hulkenburg has the F1 record no one wants to have

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't un-see that now...


Lol I saw the same thing when I wrote that

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Hi lads! hope youve all been well, ive been taking a break from online the last month of two but all is good.
> Hope youve all been well and your families are good, much love to all you lads.


Good to see you mate and glad all is well!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Caught up!!! Now off to bed


Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> My 21 year old son is picking up his new company car today. Well, his GF is picking up the car because he still hasn't got back his driver's license.
> 
> View attachment 15196059


Very nice.

He's obviously doing well.

Since he can't drive it, does that mean you can get a loan for a while?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice 59!
> 
> Brother of OoO


I applaud your commitment.
Just a bit over 300 posts to go and you will be caught up...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Doesn't everyone start on a Yamaha acoustic? I got my first guitar, a Yamaha classical when I was 10. Still have that guitar too.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yamaha electric was my first.
Pretty basic, but effective RGX112.
My son is using it to learn now...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Hi lads! hope youve all been well, ive been taking a break from online the last month of two but all is good.
> Hope youve all been well and your families are good, much love to all you lads.


Welcome back C !

Good to know you are OK...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well there's different types of intelligence that makes up an IQ score. There are people who you cannot have an IQ score because of variances in their sub test scores.
> 
> Also why 83? There's no diagnostic merit to 83. The Standard deviation of IQ scores is 15 and to diagnose someone with an intellectual disability their IQ needs to be two standard deviations below the mean (100) so an IQ score of <70. Plus to have that diagnosis then person needs to have deficits in their functional abilities too.
> 
> ...


This is true.
I learnt speedposting here...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

All caught up, so it's goodnight from me, and goodnight from Candice...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> All caught up, so it's goodnight from me, and goodnight from Candice...
> 
> View attachment 15196365


That dress does not look comfortable.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A gig son. When you're a musician a job is called a gig
> 
> Brother of OoO


I'll be playing at the nucular plant next week

^^ take that auto correct, you tried to stop me but I did it!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol funny you say that. The only people I've seen drive Urus' in Australia (and I've seen quite a few of them) are the people who look like the wives or GF's of bikies
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. I am sure they are up to their noses in cash.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Do you really want your presence in OoO to be like the time you nearly saw Mr T at the mall?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Well I'm not going to let that happen again!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Stay safe Bro. Hope it's not too bad for you!
> 
> Brother of OoO


It was the piss ant of all storms here. Not enough rain to do anything and I'm on the porch wishing for a nice breeze. Big disappointment.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I remember your Ringo Star portraits. They were great!
> 
> Brother of OoO


I painted it while listening to "maybe I'm amazed" backwards


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Hi lads! hope youve all been well, ive been taking a break from online the last month of two but all is good.
> Hope youve all been well and your families are good, much love to all you lads.


Good to hear bro. Unplugging is always a good thing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Those Lambo seats pretty much sums up PF's earlier post
> 
> Brother of OoO


Never had a poster of a Countach on my wall as a kid.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Tooth did post one of his Rolex and about $7 in one dollar notes. Plenty took the bait in that one
> 
> Brother of OoO


I remember that. No one took the bait.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Doesn't everyone start on a Yamaha acoustic? I got my first guitar, a Yamaha classical when I was 10. Still have that guitar too.
> 
> Brother of OoO


You never forget your first.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Bit like Omega. They did one thing in the 60's and have been playing that card ever since.
> 
> Even then, that's debatable
> 
> Brother of OoO


One hit wonder


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> I'll be playing at the nucular plant next week
> 
> ^^ take that auto correct, you tried to stop me but I did it!


On iOS:

Settings -> General -> Keyboards -> Text Replacement

nuculur


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Hi lads! hope youve all been well, ive been taking a break from online the last month of two but all is good.
> Hope youve all been well and your families are good, much love to all you lads.


Good to see you back mate. Glad to hear you're all okay


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well there's different types of intelligence that makes up an IQ score. There are people who you cannot have an IQ score because of variances in their sub test scores.
> 
> Also why 83? There's no diagnostic merit to 83. The Standard deviation of IQ scores is 15 and to diagnose someone with an intellectual disability their IQ needs to be two standard deviations below the mean (100) so an IQ score of <70. Plus to have that diagnosis then person needs to have deficits in their functional abilities too.
> 
> ...


Umm...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Brother of OoO


Thanks! You're so supportive


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao. Hulkenburg has the F1 record no one wants to have
> 
> Brother of OoO


Most races and have not won a race or stepped on the podium. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> All caught up, so it's goodnight from me, and goodnight from Candice...
> 
> View attachment 15196365





rjohnson56 said:


> That dress does not look comfortable.


I volunteer to remove her dress.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I volunteer to remove her dress.


Might need only a snip from some fingernail clippers and it'll spring right off.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> It was the piss ant of all storms here. Not enough rain to do anything and I'm on the porch wishing for a nice breeze. Big disappointment.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Glad to hear you're safe!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Went kayaking yesterday and told Mav Jr (in front), "Time for you to paddle while I take this wrist shot for SoOoO!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> That dress does not look comfortable.


So you're going to help her take it off, right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> It was the piss ant of all storms here. Not enough rain to do anything and I'm on the porch wishing for a nice breeze. Big disappointment.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Basically just a tropical storm. However it's still early in the hurricane season but hopefully you'll continue to be disappointed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> It was the piss ant of all storms here. Not enough rain to do anything and I'm on the porch wishing for a nice breeze. Big disappointment.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Brother Al, is this you?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...


Elementary statistical analysis. Elementary for Gun, less so for some of the rest of us.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Went kayaking yesterday and told Mav Jr (in front), "Time for you to paddle while I take this wrist shot for SoOoO!"


And people ask why kids are embarrassed to be seen with their parents...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Elementary statistical analysis. Elementary for Gun, less so for some of the rest of us.


Statistics often used to "prove" anything.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Elementary statistical analysis. Elementary for Gun, less so for some of the rest of us.


Little known fact: she majored in statistics...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

So did she...









Doing her homework as we speak...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Al, is this you?
> 
> View attachment 15196663


Very possible. I love me some hurricanes. One day I'm gonna flood out or house gets destroyed and I might change my tune then.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Very possible. I love me some hurricanes. One day I'm gonna flood out or house gets destroyed and I might change my tune then.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Don't like Hurricanes much. Hazel came when I was 3. I remember huddling in that old farm house with family and hearing those big oaks crash down.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Very possible. I love me some hurricanes. One day I'm gonna flood out or house gets destroyed and I might change my tune then.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Don't like Hurricanes much. Hazel came when I was 3. I remember huddling in that old farm house with family and hearing those big oaks crash down.

My grandmama broke her hip going to the outhouse the next day (no indoor bath) spent rest of her life bedridden.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And people ask why kids are embarrassed to be seen with their parents...


Being an embarrassment to Mav Jr is probably the only thing I'm good at. HAHA


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Statistics often used to "prove" anything.


Especially if the data is altered to "prove" a predetermined thesis.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well there's different types of intelligence that makes up an IQ score. There are people who you cannot have an IQ score because of variances in their sub test scores.
> 
> Also why 83? There's no diagnostic merit to 83. The Standard deviation of IQ scores is 15 and to diagnose someone with an intellectual disability their IQ needs to be two standard deviations below the mean (100) so an IQ score of <70. Plus to have that diagnosis then person needs to have deficits in their functional abilities too.
> 
> ...


Agree on 85 vs 83... from memory, the normal distribution goes to 68th percentile in base, so 15 points on 1 SD would take it down to 83.... but I don't think that's your concern.

The difficult question is whether someone below 1 SD on IQ can productively contribute. While there will certainly be exceptions (hopefully a lot of exceptions), he's saying the US Army says "no". How they came up with that is unknown. Maybe more than 2/3 of the time the <83 IQ could contribute, but that overall the Army feels that it isn't worth the effort. Not sure.

Not sure I fully agree with the Army view, but I also don't believe that you can teach _everyone_ new skills. There must be a limit at some point.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm living proof!


Lol, crayon eater! This was an Army conversation... I'm sure the Marines can make productive use of lower IQ.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Caught up!!! Now off to bed
> 
> Brother of OoO


You sleep?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> This is true.
> I learnt speedposting here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


To be faaaairrrrr, you're a natural.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> I'll be playing at the nucular plant next week
> 
> ^^ take that auto correct, you tried to stop me but I did it!


How was the gig at the steel mill?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Statistics often used to "prove" anything.


True


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Marendra said:


> How was the gig at the steel mill?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Agree on 85 vs 83... from memory, the normal distribution goes to 68th percentile in base, so 15 points on 1 SD would take it down to 83.... but I don't think that's your concern.
> 
> The difficult question is whether someone below 1 SD on IQ can productively contribute. While there will certainly be exceptions (hopefully a lot of exceptions), he's saying the US Army says "no". How they came up with that is unknown. Maybe more than 2/3 of the time the <83 IQ could contribute, but that overall the Army feels that it isn't worth the effort. Not sure.
> 
> Not sure I fully agree with the Army view, but I also don't believe that you can teach _everyone_ new skills. There must be a limit at some point.


I once tried to convince the US army the other way. Didn't get too far.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Was that the twin charge golf? Supercharged down low and turbo charged up top?
> 
> Brother of OoO


I don't think so. It's the 1.4 tsi 147hp engine. I believe it's only turbo charged.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> Lol, crayon eater! This was an Army conversation... I'm sure the Marines can make productive use of lower IQ.


Hey, somebody's gotta be a shyt-shoveler!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Hi lads! hope youve all been well, ive been taking a break from online the last month of two but all is good.
> Hope youve all been well and your families are good, much love to all you lads.


Your first post on SoOoO! Welcome back!
And same to you


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Don't like Hurricanes much. Hazel came when I was 3. I remember huddling in that old farm house with family and hearing those big oaks crash down.
> 
> My grandmama broke her hip going to the outhouse the next day (no indoor bath) spent rest of her life bedridden.


Had a water spout in Hong Kong just off the shore from the Hong Kong International Airport yesterday morning. Not often seen around these parts.

Photo from news.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Al, is this you?
> 
> View attachment 15196663


That's the kind of guy that usually washes up somewhere after a few days.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Maybe more than 2/3 of the time the <83 IQ could contribute, but that overall the Army feels that it isn't worth the effort. Not sure.
> 
> Not sure I fully agree with the Army view, but I also don't believe that you can teach _everyone_ new skills. There must be a limit at some point.


I think that was what Peterson was saying. Under 83 IQ then trying to teach skills is counterproductive he said. I take that to mean "not worth it". I thought it was a bit extreme to say that new skills simply cannot be taught. You can teach a chimp to use sign language - just watch Space Force. 

And not everyone can be taught complex skills.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I have been a big fan of what Longines is doing lately. And I think this new collection coming out from them, again, hit the ball out of the park.

























Depending on the size, the date window will either fully replace the 3 or cut off part of it (the 40mm will replace it, the 42mm will cut it off partially).

The 40mm on bracelet comes in with an MSRP of $2250. So the gray market should have these around $1600 or so a few months after release. Honestly, the applied markers are beautiful and the quick-change stainless steel bracelet seems really nice. Personally, I'd go for the textured white dial. I love it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I have been a big fan of what Longines is doing lately. And I think this new collection coming out from them, again, hit the ball out of the park.
> 
> View attachment 15196923
> 
> ...


And it's rated 5 stars.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Agree on 85 vs 83... from memory, the normal distribution goes to 68th percentile in base, so 15 points on 1 SD would take it down to 83.... but I don't think that's your concern.
> 
> The difficult question is whether someone below 1 SD on IQ can productively contribute. While there will certainly be exceptions (hopefully a lot of exceptions), he's saying the US Army says "no". How they came up with that is unknown. Maybe more than 2/3 of the time the <83 IQ could contribute, but that overall the Army feels that it isn't worth the effort. Not sure.
> 
> Not sure I fully agree with the Army view, but I also don't believe that you can teach _everyone_ new skills. *There must be a limit at some point.*


For example, no way can the Army teach me how to play the tuba. Nor the Marines.

BSi, you're safe!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Regarding that Long Jeans, I like the silver dial too, but in 40mm. The cut-off 3 might bug the shyte out of me. Solid GADA. If one had an OP39 white, it would not be a good addition though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My world view today


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Regarding that Long Jeans, I like the silver dial too, but in 40mm. The cut-off 3 might bug the shyte out of me. Solid GADA. If one had an OP39 white, it would not be a good addition though.


Sorta like a Hamilton with added screw down crown. And as Y said, markers look great.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For example, no way can the Army teach me how to play the tuba. Nor the Marines.
> 
> BSi, you're safe!


Oh, you'll be surprised. Give me five years of effort and you'll get half as good as me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Sorta like a Hamilton with added screw down crown. And as Y said, markers look great.


true dat


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I see what you mean PF and now I can't unsee it.
> 
> Interesting that is the case as Porsche make the best brakes in business! That still the case?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Brembo... they are all made by Brembo, but of course, you have different levels of Brembos, so each car manufacturer chooses the ones to their liking, but the rear ones we are talking about in the Urus, and most of the German cars are not Brembo.

Here is a list of most high performance cars using Brembo

https://www.brembo.com/en/company/news/50-special


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I once tried to convince the US army the other way. Didn't get too far.


Lol... what's the phrase?... always right, never in doubt


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My world view today
> View attachment 15196941
> View attachment 15196943


Pretty heavenly. Not a neighbor in sight. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Brembo... they are all made by Brembo, but of course, you have different levels of Brembos, so each car manufacturer chooses the ones to their liking, but the rear ones we are talking about in the Urus, and most of the German cars are not Brembo.
> 
> Here is a list of most high performance cars using Brembo
> 
> https://www.brembo.com/en/company/news/50-special


Those guys really made a name for themselves. Surprised the Z06 was #2

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Pretty heavenly. Not a neighbor in sight.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nearest true nbor is half mile away. Mrs BT sister next to us. Her the sis colonscopy went well this morning. She had cancer few years back now.

There are days when I think why bother with others






then I think the Timex....

Daughter is 41 today... Seems like yesterday...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Sorta like a Hamilton with added screw down crown. And as Y said, markers look great.


Is it just me or did Longines take everything that was WRONG with the Breitling Navitimer 8, make it much better looking, and throw it out to market? It's like they just threw away all of the things I hated about the Navi-8. This is what the Breitling should've looked like from the beginning.

Granted, this is also a ton cheaper. So it's a much better looking watch that is also much cheaper. MSRP is half the price.

Truly love this and I think once the gray prices hit, it'll be a very, very compelling piece. Loving the 40mm.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So real watch talk guys. This Seiko I picked up has me really considering blue divers. Of course I’m never gonna pay for a Smurf. Don’t care for the sea master. Maybe I’ll just keep tinkering with the Seiko but what else is out there? Thoughts?


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> So real watch talk guys. This Seiko I picked up has me really considering blue divers. Of course I'm never gonna pay for a Smurf. Don't care for the sea master. Maybe I'll just keep tinkering with the Seiko but what else is out there? Thoughts?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What about the blue Omega Seamaster 300 Titanium? Has the old retro look.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I once tried to convince the US army the other way. Didn't get too far.


So long as you were breathing...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I know you said no Omega Seamaster, but I am assuming you mean no Omega SMPc. Not the Seamaster 300.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> So real watch talk guys. This Seiko I picked up has me really considering blue divers. Of course I'm never gonna pay for a Smurf. Don't care for the sea master. Maybe I'll just keep tinkering with the Seiko but what else is out there? Thoughts?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


PO blue, large size?
Blue MM300?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> PO blue, large size?
> Blue MM300?


I enjoyed my blue MM300. It's just thick as hell.

Great value, though.

Grand Seiko also has a blue diver on the Hi-Beat side, but it's thick and pricey.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Is it just me or did Longines take everything that was WRONG with the Breitling Navitimer 8, make it much better looking, and throw it out to market? It's like they just threw away all of the things I hated about the Navi-8. This is what the Breitling should've looked like from the beginning.
> 
> Granted, this is also a ton cheaper. So it's a much better looking watch that is also much cheaper. MSRP is half the price.
> 
> Truly love this and I think once the gray prices hit, it'll be a very, very compelling piece. Loving the 40mm.


I think I'm changing my mind on the Longines. Looked deeper into it and it seems a very compelling, competitive GADA watch indeed. 40mm case size, screw-down crown with 10bar wr, 64 hrs power reserve COSC movement and a silicon hairspring no less...could this be the no nonsense 40mm Ranger I've been looking for?

Considering this is only slightly more money than your average Oris this is a very competitive option indeed.

Only doubt - anti-reflective coating on both sides of the crystal?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

https://carbuzz.com/news/man-buys-d...-and-hummer-with-stolen-pandemic-relief-money


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> So real watch talk guys. This Seiko I picked up has me really considering blue divers. Of course I'm never gonna pay for a Smurf. Don't care for the sea master. Maybe I'll just keep tinkering with the Seiko but what else is out there? Thoughts?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


How about the IWC AT?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> So real watch talk guys. This Seiko I picked up has me really considering blue divers. Of course I'm never gonna pay for a Smurf. Don't care for the sea master. Maybe I'll just keep tinkering with the Seiko but what else is out there? Thoughts?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


both come in manly sizes....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

different shade of blue and 1/4 to 1/6 of the price of a BP...also manly size ;-)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Our Aussie bros are about to wake up. Time for me to turn in.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

very blue, very large, rather pricey

View attachment 15197103


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> different shade of blue and 1/4 to 1/6 of the price of a BP...also manly size ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15197097


I hear it's not a very manly color...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Or go vintage and consider a Tudor Sub.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I hear it's not a very manly color...
> 
> View attachment 15197109


a real man can carry pink or baby blue.... ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> So real watch talk guys. This Seiko I picked up has me really considering blue divers. Of course I'm never gonna pay for a Smurf. Don't care for the sea master. Maybe I'll just keep tinkering with the Seiko but what else is out there? Thoughts?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Seiko SLA023. Topperjewelers had a preowned listed for $2600 minus 10% discount that lasted less than 12 hours. 44mm case and lovely blue dial and bezel.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I think I'm changing my mind on the Longines. Looked deeper into it and it seems a very compelling, competitive GADA watch indeed. 40mm case size, screw-down crown with 10bar wr, 64 hrs power reserve COSC movement and a silicon hairspring no less...could this be the no nonsense 40mm Ranger I've been looking for?
> 
> Considering this is only slightly more money than your average Oris this is a very competitive option indeed.
> 
> Only doubt - anti-reflective coating on both sides of the crystal?


I have always been a huge Longines fan. I think they are underrated for the money and very simple/nice every day watches.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> So real watch talk guys. This Seiko I picked up has me really considering blue divers. Of course I'm never gonna pay for a Smurf. Don't care for the sea master. Maybe I'll just keep tinkering with the Seiko but what else is out there? Thoughts?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Pelagos?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> different shade of blue and 1/4 to 1/6 of the price of a BP...also manly size ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15197097











Or the Doxa 1500T Caribbean $2390 NIB on Doxa's website.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> And it's rated 5 stars.


The star things is a little annoying. They formerly used that look on vintage Longines Admiral pieces.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> And it's rated 5 stars.


 That's four stars more than Zenith. It must be good!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Seiko SLA023. Topperjewelers had a preowned listed for $2600 minus 10% discount that lasted less than 12 hours. 44mm case and lovely blue dial and bezel.


Argh. Why can't that have been 42mm???


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I think I'm changing my mind on the Longines. Looked deeper into it and it seems a very compelling, competitive GADA watch indeed. 40mm case size, screw-down crown with 10bar wr, 64 hrs power reserve COSC movement and a silicon hairspring no less...could this be the no nonsense 40mm Ranger I've been looking for?
> 
> Considering this is only slightly more money than your average Oris this is a very competitive option indeed.
> 
> Only doubt - anti-reflective coating on both sides of the crystal?


Ugh, it's got screws on the back, like an upside-down Ebel. Apart from that, I like it in this size.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> What about the blue Omega Seamaster 300 Titanium? Has the old retro look.
> 
> View attachment 15197015


That's real good looking. Thought they only came in black.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I enjoyed my blue MM300. It's just thick as hell.
> 
> Great value, though.
> 
> Grand Seiko also has a blue diver on the Hi-Beat side, but it's thick and pricey.


Thick doesn't work for me. With an 8 inch wrist already, thick watches get hung up on everything. It's a curse.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I think I'm changing my mind on the Longines. Looked deeper into it and it seems a very compelling, competitive GADA watch indeed. 40mm case size, screw-down crown with 10bar wr, 64 hrs power reserve COSC movement and a silicon hairspring no less...could this be the no nonsense 40mm Ranger I've been looking for?
> 
> Considering this is only slightly more money than your average Oris this is a very competitive option indeed.
> 
> Only doubt - anti-reflective coating on both sides of the crystal?


What I want to find out is if it's as thin in real life as it appears in these pics.

(side note: I think Rolex started emphasizing its watches as being less bulky than Omega's by adding more edge-on photos on its website about a year or two ago)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Hello there brothers:
> 
> Which higher end watch would you add to this collection. Let's put the beaters aside for one moment.
> 
> A Speedie? Polar explorer 2? White Omega SMP? As you know I've turned my back on the explorer and the BLRO will never arrive.


If you are not really looking for another dive watch, you could look at the dress watch category....like as 59 said on OP39 or a DJ or a GO pano


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> How was the gig at the steel mill?


I played hard


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Pelagos?


The titanium blue pelagos is a really sharp piece. Hell of a blue.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> What I want to find out is if it's as thin in real life as it appears in these pics.
> 
> (side note: I think Rolex started emphasizing its watches as being less bulky than Omega's by adding more edge-on photos on its website about a year or two ago)


GF

I like the chronograph, too. They've moved the date function to a pusher at 10, and made it lockable with a screwed collar like a dive chrono's pushers.

This new series is like an intersection between the Navi 8, Hamilton field watches, and Tiffany's homage-to-their-past CT60s (which seem to be nearing EOL on their site).


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Hi lads! hope youve all been well, ive been taking a break from online the last month of two but all is good.
> Hope youve all been well and your families are good, much love to all you lads.


Good to hear from you mate and great to hear all is well. |>


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> What I want to find out is if it's as thin in real life as it appears in these pics.
> 
> (side note: I think Rolex started emphasizing its watches as being less bulky than Omega's by adding more edge-on photos on its website about a year or two ago)


Longines watches always wear thin. My favorite of theirs is the Master with date. 38.5mm and 9mm thick.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> The titanium blue pelagos is a really sharp piece. Hell of a blue.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think we found a winner. And it's not Omega thick either.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Argh. Why can't that have been 42mm???


It wears smaller, the lugs are very short and the case curves nicely.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> So real watch talk guys. This Seiko I picked up has me really considering blue divers. Of course I'm never gonna pay for a Smurf. Don't care for the sea master. Maybe I'll just keep tinkering with the Seiko but what else is out there? Thoughts?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Maybe a GO seaq. Fits your big wrist too


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> The titanium blue pelagos is a really sharp piece. Hell of a blue.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Decently priced too. But whenever I look at it, it seems to lack spark, or something. But if you like it, that is great. Good watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> I like the chronograph, too. They've moved the date function to a pusher at 10, and made it lockable with a screwed collar like a dive chrono's pushers.
> 
> ...


That is a nice looking Chrono. No nonsense.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cobia said:


> Hi lads! hope youve all been well, ive been taking a break from online the last month of two but all is good.
> Hope youve all been well and your families are good, much love to all you lads.


Hey Bro Cobia, good to hear from you.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I think I'm changing my mind on the Longines. Looked deeper into it and it seems a very compelling, competitive GADA watch indeed. 40mm case size, screw-down crown with 10bar wr, 64 hrs power reserve COSC movement and a silicon hairspring no less...could this be the no nonsense 40mm Ranger I've been looking for?
> 
> Considering this is only slightly more money than your average Oris this is a very competitive option indeed.
> 
> Only doubt - anti-reflective coating on both sides of the crystal?


That's some great looking pieces from Longines..


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Maybe a GO seaq. Fits your big wrist too
> 
> View attachment 15197251


Jeez this is nice.....

Ouch! Just checked the MSRP. CDN$15,200!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> That's real good looking. Thought they only came in black.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah the Titanium comes in Blue. It's super nice. Ridiculously light. Omega's titanium is NICE, too. Far nicer than Tudor's but more $$$. I love this piece.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Jeez this is nice.....


I love this, too. 15.6mm thick vs 15mm of the Omega. I think about $3,500 more when you buy gray.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> That's some great looking pieces from Longines..


Right? I still like the textured white/silver dial the best. 40mm version is on point.









Love this dial texture. Wish that they had a close up of the 40mm white/silver on T&T.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Decently priced too. But whenever I look at it, it seems to lack spark, or something. But if you like it, that is great. Good watch.


It looks like blue plastic in person. One of the reasons I moved on from mine very quickly.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Just taking the mick.... ;-)


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Hello there brothers:
> 
> Which higher end watch would you add to this collection. Let's put the beaters aside for one moment.
> 
> A Speedie? Polar explorer 2? White Omega SMP? As you know I've turned my back on the explorer and the BLRO will never arrive.











Omega Speedmaster 329.30.44.51.06.001









GO Seventies Panodate Blue

or wait and see if Rolex will release a two-tone Daytona with a Ceramic bezel


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> It looks like blue plastic in person. One of the reasons I moved on from mine very quickly.


Yes, and not many visual hooks.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Omega Speedmaster 329.30.44.51.06.001
> 
> View attachment 15197375
> 
> ...


I've always liked that one. I still wouldn't rule it someday, but there are others ahead of it.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> I've always liked that one. I still wouldn't rule it someday, but there are others ahead of it.


Have you ever tried one on? It's so damn amazing in the flesh.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, and not many visual hooks.


This has tons of visual hooks.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I applaud your commitment.
> Just a bit over 300 posts to go and you will be caught up...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


In all fairness it wasn't too bad. I think I was last on Friday or Saturday and there were about 500 posts in 3-4 days


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> This is true.
> I learnt speedposting here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Correction - you learnt speed posting and not dying here


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Never had a poster of a Countach on my wall as a kid.


I did.
LP5000.
It did have a nekkid woman on the bonnet though as a distraction...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I volunteer to remove her dress.


Post photos when you're done...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Well I'm not going to let that happen again!


I'm so proud of you


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I am sure they are up to their noses in cash.


LMAO - key word being nose?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> It was the piss ant of all storms here. Not enough rain to do anything and I'm on the porch wishing for a nice breeze. Big disappointment.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


lol well good to hear it wasn't a sh.t fight


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's another stats major.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> I painted it while listening to "maybe I'm amazed" backwards


Make lentil soup?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Never had a poster of a Countach on my wall as a kid.


LOL neither did I, even as a kid 911's was my dream car of choice (also 959)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I remember that. No one took the bait.


I thought they did? There were a few people who posted something along the lines of "you call $7 rich?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

In contrast, this one majored in aeronautical engineering.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> On iOS:
> 
> Settings -> General -> Keyboards -> Text Replacement
> 
> ...


WHOAAA???????


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Most races and have not won a race or stepped on the podium. LOL.


Imagine starting off your career with that as your aim


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Statistics often used to "prove" anything.


forfteith percent of people know that


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Little known fact: she majored in statistics...
> 
> View attachment 15196685


Now that's my kinda stats!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In contrast, this one majored in aeronautical engineering.
> 
> View attachment 15197659


But he couldn't engineer himself a shirt?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

INCOMING LANDED!










So not the JDM model like I'd hoped, but not surprising. Still a damn fine watch for 3 bones. Might need to get a strapcode jubilee for this one.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> How was the gig at the steel mill?


you got a like for 'gig' as well as the other reference. I heard he got fired for not using appropriate communication when he was transporting hot stuff


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This has tons of visual hooks.
> 
> View attachment 15197641


Mind the gap!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In contrast, this one majored in aeronautical engineering.
> 
> View attachment 15197659


Would mind forwarding her resume?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Brembo... they are all made by Brembo, but of course, you have different levels of Brembos, so each car manufacturer chooses the ones to their liking, but the rear ones we are talking about in the Urus, and most of the German cars are not Brembo.
> 
> Here is a list of most high performance cars using Brembo
> 
> https://www.brembo.com/en/company/news/50-special


Interesting; for whatever reason I thought Porsche made their brakes in-house. I'm guessing they may have pre-VW merger?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Regarding that Long Jeans, I like the silver dial too, but in 40mm. The cut-off 3 might bug the shyte out of me. Solid GADA. If one had an OP39 white, it would not be a good addition though.


That 3 is horrid


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Brembo... they are all made by Brembo, but of course, you have different levels of Brembos, so each car manufacturer chooses the ones to their liking, but the rear ones we are talking about in the Urus, and most of the German cars are not Brembo.
> 
> Here is a list of most high performance cars using Brembo
> 
> https://www.brembo.com/en/company/news/50-special


Very interesting to see that the e46 CSL is still in there as a strong stopper. From memory that car is about 18 years old??


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> That 3 is horrid


That's why the 40mm is the piece to get. No 3.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> That 3 is horrid


That's why the 40mm is the piece to get. No 3.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Is it just me or did Longines take everything that was WRONG with the Breitling Navitimer 8, make it much better looking, and throw it out to market? It's like they just threw away all of the things I hated about the Navi-8. This is what the Breitling should've looked like from the beginning.
> 
> Granted, this is also a ton cheaper. So it's a much better looking watch that is also much cheaper. MSRP is half the price.
> 
> Truly love this and I think once the gray prices hit, it'll be a very, very compelling piece. Loving the 40mm.


You might be able to get big discount from Toppers.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Pelagos?


Don't you dare


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Argh. Why can't that have been 42mm???


It doesn't wear at all like a 44 due to the short curved lug to lug but what kills it is the darn cross section the size of an apartment building


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Argh. Why can't that have been 42mm???


It doesn't wear at all like a 44 due to the short and curved lug to lug but what kills it is the darn cross section the size of an apartment building


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> The titanium blue pelagos is a really sharp piece. Hell of a blue.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


YES! I forgot about the Pelagos! That blue is really cool. And it's lume on both the bezel and dial is among the best I've seen.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> It wears smaller, the lugs are very short and the case curves nicely.


 NRA


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Maybe a GO seaq. Fits your big wrist too
> 
> View attachment 15197251


Love that one


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You might be able to get big discount from Toppers.


They quote nicely in the 20% range.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> a real man can carry pink or baby blue.... ;-)


a real man would claim to be a woman.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Maybe a GO seaq. Fits your big wrist too
> 
> View attachment 15197251


Woooow, a 4 o'clock date that is properly aligned! Why doesn't everyone do that?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> a real man would claim to be a woman.


I post this with great hesitation. Dunno why it showed up on Netflix but whatever.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> YES! I forgot about the Pelagos! That blue is really cool. And it's lume on both the bezel and dial is among the best I've seen.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Woooow, a 4 o'clock date that is properly aligned! Why doesn't everyone do that?


Love that go BUT 43 mm  the other version is much smaller but not as fancy and it isn't blue


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> It doesn't wear at all like a 44 due to the short curved lug to lug but what kills it is the darn cross section the size of an apartment building


Yeah, anything 14+mm is a deal breaker. Not sure I'd wear it even if someone gave it me...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Have you ever tried one on? It's so damn amazing in the flesh.


 I've seen one in the shop, but didn't try it on. I should have.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Went kayaking yesterday and told Mav Jr (in front), "Time for you to paddle while I take this wrist shot for SoOoO!"


Did you test the water resistance?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Elementary statistical analysis. Elementary for Gun, less so for some of the rest of us.


I went to bed last night and had a nightmare about taking a math exam....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And people ask why kids are embarrassed to be seen with their parents...


You got a Like just for that statement!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Little known fact: she majored in statistics...
> 
> View attachment 15196685


I am a hands on person and I need to feel this statistic


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So did she...
> 
> View attachment 15196691
> 
> ...


Man, I had a nightmare about taken a math exam!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Don't like Hurricanes much. Hazel came when I was 3. I remember huddling in that old farm house with family and hearing those big oaks crash down.


Yeah, that'll be quite traumatic. Glad you made it through.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> a real man would claim to be a woman.


Not where I'm from....we came to Delaware 1000 years ago.... took a pizz and sailed home again....chix to feckin ugly


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Especially if the data is altered to "prove" a predetermined thesis.


You get a Like for that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Agree on 85 vs 83... from memory, the normal distribution goes to 68th percentile in base, so 15 points on 1 SD would take it down to 83.... but I don't think that's your concern.
> 
> The difficult question is whether someone below 1 SD on IQ can productively contribute. While there will certainly be exceptions (hopefully a lot of exceptions), he's saying the US Army says "no". How they came up with that is unknown. Maybe more than 2/3 of the time the <83 IQ could contribute, but that overall the Army feels that it isn't worth the effort. Not sure.
> 
> Not sure I fully agree with the Army view, but I also don't believe that you can teach _everyone_ new skills. There must be a limit at some point.


Since I had a nightmare over a math exam after reading OoO, it was lucky that I didn't read all yours as well. I would have wet my bed too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> a real man would claim to be a woman.


Tranny has several meanings...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Little known fact: she majored in statistics...
> 
> View attachment 15196685


Is it me or is that smile a little gummy?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Is it me or is that smile a little gummy?


When I see her, other things get gummy too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I went to bed last night and had a nightmare about taking a math exam....


guess wouldn't help to tell you i never scored less than 95 on math exam ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Don't like Hurricanes much. Hazel came when I was 3. I remember huddling in that old farm house with family and hearing those big oaks crash down.
> 
> My grandmama broke her hip going to the outhouse the next day (no indoor bath) spent rest of her life bedridden.


Hazel was the hurricane that was mentioned in a little paperback book I found at Grandma's. How it looped from nearly making landfall, to going out to sea and gather more steam, and then hit land again in the same spot... that's just crazy.

My dad's family experienced a typhoon when Grandpa was stationed in Okinawa. Dad remembers being in the car going across base to the shelter and Grandpa had the car door open so he could see the edge of the road.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> guess wouldn't help to tell you i never scored less than 95 on math exam ?


Fawk I didn't do any math homework in my senior year of HS and aced every test in pre-Cal/Trig class. Got a net grade of a C even after losing all the points by not turning homework.

Felt easy, but the drawback came years later when I realized that I didn't learn how to _study._ My sister and wife are both great at studying because they have to work their asses off to retain any knowledge.

There was also a cluster of four of us in junior high who kept trying to out-score each other in Spanish class. Averaged somewhere past 100% for the year because of extra credit questions on quizzes and such.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I went to bed last night and had a nightmare about taking a math exam....


I have similar dreams where I'm not prepared for an exam and I left school in '86.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Fawk I didn't do any math homework in my senior year of HS and aced every test in pre-Cal/Trig class. Got a net grade of a C even after losing all the points by not turning homework.
> 
> Felt easy, but the drawback came years later when I realized that I didn't learn how to _study._ My sister and wife are both great at studying because they have to work their asses off to retain any knowledge.
> 
> There was also a cluster of four of us in junior high who kept trying to out-score each other in Spanish class. Averaged somewhere past 100% for the year because of extra credit questions on quizzes and such.


I wasted my time and picked up a BS in math.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I wasted my time and picked up a BS in math.


Seems like a math degree is best used in academia. Second idea I'd have would be banking. That's where my bro-in-law worked for a little while, applying his analytical physicist skills.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I did.
> LP5000.
> It did have a nekkid woman on the bonnet though as a distraction...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I think I had a formula one car...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Post photos when you're done...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That won't be borderline. That would have crossed the line!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL neither did I, even as a kid 911's was my dream car of choice (also 959)


You're a Man of Porsche, a MoP. 

I tell you, when I was younger, the sports car that was within reach for me was a 240Z Fairlady and I dreamt of buying that car so much that I sought them out when I was older. By then, most of them were in pretty bad state.

You ever thought of buying your childhood dream car?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I have similar dreams where I'm not prepared for an exam and I left school in '86.


I still have dreams where I can't find my uniform parts and the rest of the corps is starting to march out to play a ceremony.

The best one was myself and a buddy were walking around the barracks around time for a late breakfast and we suddenly heard music playing. "Huh, are they starting rehearsal early??" We peeked through the trees and could see the corps practicing on the parade deck, only they weren't just standing there like we remembered playing concerts, they were marching around and doing formations we'd never seen. "HOLY FAWK!" I thought, "Not only are we LATE, but WHEN did we start marching like this? We're SCREWED!"

Then we looked at each other again and realized, WTF, we're RETIRED.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I thought they did? There were a few people who posted something along the lines of "you call $7 rich?"


When I said not many, I meant that it didn't blow up to 50,000 posts...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Seems like a math degree is best used in academia. Second idea I'd have would be banking. That's where my bro-in-law worked for a little while, applying his analytical physicist skills.


oh i got other degrees also. just did that one for entertainment.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You ever thought of buying your childhood dream car?


My childhood dream car was a Triumph TR-7.

I am harboring no illusions that I'll ever find one that isn't halfway to being dust.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> WHOAAA???????
> 
> View attachment 15197669


I think bro Barracks is the only one who has read the instruction manual


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Not where I'm from....we came to Delaware 1000 years ago.... took a pizz and sailed home again....chix to feckin ugly


You are wrong on that last part. The women are fine, it's that the norse were too smelly 

These incredibly detailed paintings from that time tell the tale


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think bro Barracks is the only one who has read the instruction manual


There's a manual...?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Imagine starting off your career with that as your aim


So I went to look up Hulkenberg's life. He deserves better than that. I mean, he has won Le Mans and he was a F2 champion like Hamilton, Russell, Rosberg. Even Lance Stroll won a race. Lance Stroll!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Woooow, a 4 o'clock date that is properly aligned! Why doesn't everyone do that?


That's because they do the date wheel differently to everyone else.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I post this with great hesitation. Dunno why it showed up on Netflix but whatever.


Dress in drag? Umm...  that'll be a good way to get close to the ladies cricket team.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dammit, my car did take a hit from that hail storm last week! Very slight, the Texan summer sun alone will probably take it out (with some judicious dry ice application).

My neighbors, not so lucky. A bunch of mercs, lexus (lexi?), and even a nice M2 got hit hard.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> guess wouldn't help to tell you i never scored less than 95 on math exam ?


That is devastating to me brother.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Fawk I didn't do any math homework in my senior year of HS and aced every test in pre-Cal/Trig class. Got a net grade of a C even after losing all the points by not turning homework.
> 
> Felt easy, but the drawback came years later when I realized that I didn't learn how to _study._ My sister and wife are both great at studying because they have to work their asses off to retain any knowledge.
> 
> There was also a cluster of four of us in junior high who kept trying to out-score each other in Spanish class. Averaged somewhere past 100% for the year because of extra credit questions on quizzes and such.


Now you guys are making me feel.... more devastated


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I have similar dreams where I'm not prepared for an exam and I left school in '86.


LOL. Same year I left school.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I wasted my time and picked up a BS in math.


A BS in Math. Yeah, sounds right.

Bull-****ting in Math.

Wait... or is that Bachelor of Science in Math? 

Congrats.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I still have dreams where I can't find my uniform parts and the rest of the corps is starting to march out to play a ceremony.
> 
> The best one was myself and a buddy were walking around the barracks around time for a late breakfast and we suddenly heard music playing. "Huh, are they starting rehearsal early??" We peeked through the trees and could see the corps practicing on the parade deck, only they weren't just standing there like we remembered playing concerts, they were marching around and doing formations we'd never seen. "HOLY FAWK!" I thought, "Not only are we LATE, but WHEN did we start marching like this? We're SCREWED!"
> 
> Then we looked at each other again and realized, WTF, we're RETIRED.


I think you're suffering from PTSD.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> oh i got other degrees also. just did that one for entertainment.


Okay, that BS in Math is a bachelor's degree. 

#nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> There's a manual...?


You must have found it as I am still working out how to use this cake of soap....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Dammit, my car did take a hit from that hail storm last week! Very slight, the Texan summer sun alone will probably take it out (with some judicious dry ice application).
> 
> My neighbors, not so lucky. A bunch of mercs, lexus (lexi?), and even a nice M2 got hit hard.


Sorry to hear that. Must be heartbreaking to see panel work damage.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Fawk I didn't do any math homework in my senior year of HS and aced every test in pre-Cal/Trig class. Got a net grade of a C even after *losing all the points by not turning homework.*
> 
> Felt easy, but the drawback came years later when I realized that I didn't learn how to _study._ My sister and wife are both great at studying because they have to work their asses off to retain any knowledge.
> 
> There was also a cluster of four of us in junior high who kept trying to out-score each other in Spanish class. Averaged somewhere past 100% for the year because of extra credit questions on quizzes and such.


I did a lot of that, too. I told my parents I'd start doing homework when I couldn't ace every test. I actually had to study once I got to calculus, and I studied with extreme intensity in college and beyond. I'm still not big on busy work.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> oh i got other degrees also. just did that one for entertainment.


 I did something similar. I was just short of qualifying for a non-thesis masters in Math, mostly because more classes didn't cost more money. The last bit I needed wasn't worth it, since I had to get out and earn a living.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I did a lot of that, too. I told my parents I'd start doing homework when I couldn't ace every test. I actually had to study once I got to calculus, and I studied with extreme intensity in college and beyond. I'm still not big on busy work.


It's funny, because the only way I got better at music was sitting down and doing the busy work. All the basics, the fundamentals, needed to be packaged up and made easy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I wasted my time and picked up a BS in math.


Mine was a BA in math. I hit the wall with abstract algebra.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Mine was a BA in math. I hit the wall with abstract algebra.


My kryptonite was partial diff equations. I should have taken the hint...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> a real man would claim to be a woman.


?!?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> ?!?


trying to be woke


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> you got a like for 'gig' as well as the other reference. I heard he got fired for not using appropriate communication when he was transporting hot stuff


Ok, I heard he got fired cuz he couldn't tell the difference between working hard and playing hard (not that it mattered).


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Seems like a math degree is best used in academia. Second idea I'd have would be banking. That's where my bro-in-law worked for a little while, applying his analytical physicist skills.


Math guys made real money developing complex financial instruments.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It's funny, because the only way I got better at music was sitting down and doing the busy work. All the basics, the fundamentals, needed to be packaged up and made easy.


 Yeah, there's no way for me to get better at music than putting in the work. Even that doesn't benefit me as much as some people, but fortunately I find improvement still possible.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Fawk I didn't do any math homework in my senior year of HS and aced every test in pre-Cal/Trig class. Got a net grade of a C even after losing all the points by not turning homework.
> 
> Felt easy, but the drawback came years later when I realized that I didn't learn how to _study._ My sister and wife are both great at studying because they have to work their asses off to retain any knowledge.
> 
> There was also a cluster of four of us in junior high who kept trying to out-score each other in Spanish class. Averaged somewhere past 100% for the year because of extra credit questions on quizzes and such.


I cruised through all schooling until law school. Didn't know how to study because I really never needed to, until law school. Rude awakening.

Figured it out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I had a formula one car...


I had a poster of Cheryl Ladd. And Bjorn Borg. And a 911.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Mine was a BA in math. I hit the wall with abstract algebra.


 Abstract algebra is awesome. It's probably good that I saw math as means to an end, because I could see driving myself insane with it. The same for music. I had to back off a little from working too hard on some things.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Yeah, there's no way for me to get better at music than putting in the work. Even that doesn't benefit me as much as some people, but fortunately I find improvement still possible.


Music : started on clarinet in 6th grade, eventually played bass sax, but I realized how good I had become when the marching band director put me on cymbals. He said something like : if you can't play the sax well maybe you can at least hit these together. Sorta like that monkey toy. But I did figure out that if I hit them at the wrong time, I wouldn't have to play them anymore.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I cruised through all schooling until law school. Didn't know how to study because I really never needed to, until law school. Rude awakening.
> 
> Figured it out.


Never had to try hard; still don't ;-)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> You are wrong on that last part. The women are fine, it's that the norse were too smelly
> 
> These incredibly detailed paintings from that time tell the tale


Are those video-stills from a cowboys-and-indians pron spoof?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> You are wrong on that last part. The women are fine, it's that the norse were too smelly
> 
> These incredibly detailed paintings from that time tell the tale


Women love burly smelly men


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I cruised through all schooling until law school. Didn't know how to study because I really never needed to, until law school. Rude awakening.
> 
> Figured it out.


I can relate except engineering school


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My kryptonite was partial diff equations. I should have taken the hint...


Nooooo... that's worse than a kryptonite. That's a freaking Nightmare on Elm Street level of a nightmare!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> trying to be woke


I am sure you're woke.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I had a poster of Cheryl Ladd. And Bjorn Borg. And a 911.


I understand Cheryl Ladd. Bjorn Borg and his tight tennis shorts? 

A 911, yes, you did finally buy one right?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Brembo... they are all made by Brembo, but of course, you have different levels of Brembos, so each car manufacturer chooses the ones to their liking, but the rear ones we are talking about in the Urus, and most of the German cars are not Brembo.
> 
> Here is a list of most high performance cars using Brembo
> 
> https://www.brembo.com/en/company/news/50-special


HSV used AP Racing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> I can relate except engineering school


Grad school is when one usually has to wake up and start studying harder ...for some though no biggie . A middle school/ high school ...friend of mine always kicked major [email protected]@ in physics and so and from the age of 12 I always knew he would kick major [email protected]@ in that field, well he went through the classic BS MS PhD and on and on and on ...and never broke a sweat 
These days he works on near-field scanning optical microscopy..


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Our Aussie bros are about to wake up. Time for me to turn in.


Nice baton change Richard...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's another stats major.
> 
> View attachment 15197653


Which stats?
36-32-36...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting; for whatever reason I thought Porsche made their brakes in-house. I'm guessing they may have pre-VW merger?


I thought I'd heard that somewhere as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I understand Cheryl Ladd. Bjorn Borg and his tight tennis shorts?
> 
> A 911, yes, you did finally buy one right?


Yeah, tennis shorts were way shorter and tighter back then, unfortunately. But Borg was the man! Steely, cool, mentally the toughest guy around.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Which stats?
> 36-32-36...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


32?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> So real watch talk guys. This Seiko I picked up has me really considering blue divers. Of course I'm never gonna pay for a Smurf. Don't care for the sea master. Maybe I'll just keep tinkering with the Seiko but what else is out there? Thoughts?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What seiko you get bro? sorry im a bit out of the loop, anybody else get a seiko while i was away?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> HSV used AP Racing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The last SS Commodore Redline used Brembo brakes, I think....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I have always been a huge Longines fan. I think they are underrated for the money and very simple/nice every day watches.


I'm not sure if they are underrated per se as a brand. From the limited available online photos it looks like the endlinks' fitment to the case isn't very good. Of course it won't be an issue with a leather strap.

Am I asking too much from a 2k watch? Have to actually hold one in hand before passing judgement.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I cruised through all schooling until law school. Didn't know how to study because I really never needed to, until law school. Rude awakening.
> 
> Figured it out.


I had the same experience with medical school.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When I see her, other things get gummy too.
> 
> View attachment 15197867


Okay using this as a place holder


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I went to bed last night and had a nightmare about taking a math exam....


Do you think you passed?

After BSF's posts dreams about statistics are likely...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Man, I had a nightmare about taken a math exam!


If she was in it, it couldn't have been a nightmare...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I had a formula one car...


It's still in the garage...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'm not sure if they are underrated per se as a brand. From the limited available online photos it looks like the endlinks' fitment to the case isn't very good. Of course it won't be an issue with a leather strap.
> 
> Am I asking too much from a 2k watch? Have to actually hold one in hand before passing judgement.


My dad has a Longines and it is a fantastic watch. Honestly, I wouldn't mind to downgrade to a Longines if I had to.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, tennis shorts were way shorter and tighter back then, unfortunately. But Borg was the man! Steely, cool, mentally the toughest guy around.


Remember those Donnay tennis racquets and headbands?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Do you think you passed?
> 
> After BSF's posts dreams about statistics are likely...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No, I did not. I recalled that I went into the exam hall and had a total black out. I woke up in cold sweat. 

But full disclosure to you chaps, I did well all through formal school right up to university. Stumbled at the final year in Maths IV and got a credit for that. All distinctions up to that point in time. Fourier series, Matrices, eigan values, Partial differentiation and Maxwell's Equation was a killer for me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My dad has a Longines and it is a fantastic watch. Honestly, I wouldn't mind to downgrade to a Longines if I had to.


It might not even be a downgrade, it is all relative right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> If she was in it, it couldn't have been a nightmare...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's even worse. I recall sitting opposite a very hot girl in the library when I was in university. Didn't help that she was in a skirt and airing herself....

Crap, that stuffed up my revisions for a telecommunications exam. Scrapped through with a Pass.

You heard it first here in OoO. Even my folks didn't know that!!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My dad has a Longines and it is a fantastic watch. Honestly, I wouldn't mind to downgrade to a Longines if I had to.


My father wore a Rolex Cellini for as far as I can remember.

He gave me a JLC way back when I was in college, and of course I made the stupid mistake of gifting it to my girlfriend back then...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It might not even be a downgrade, it is all relative right?


True, very true. It would be an upgraded I was comparing to the rubbish Swatch watches I got.

My mum wears a $10 watch she bought from a discount store and has refused to service her old automatic watch. She prefers the ease of a quartz movement.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My father wore a Rolex Cellini for as far as I can remember.
> 
> He gave me a JLC way back when I was in college, and of course I made the stupid mistake of gifting it to my girlfriend back then...


Stupid? So she didn't marry you then?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Remember those Donnay tennis racquets and headbands?


Yes I do! I still have a wooden Snauwaert Vitas Gerulaitis Autograph racquet. Slightly warped.

Vitas was a funny guy. I remember him saying, after beating Jimmy Connors who won 16 times in a row before, "No one, NO ONE, beats Vitas Gerulaitis 17 times!"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Remember those Donnay tennis racquets and headbands?


And to think Borg had these old wooden racquets strung up at 80 lbs of tension when everyone else did 56-62.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's even worse. I recall sitting opposite a very hot girl in the library when I was in university. Didn't help that she was in a skirt and airing herself....
> 
> Crap, that stuffed up my revisions for a telecommunications exam. Scrapped through with a Pass.
> 
> You heard it first here in OoO. Even my folks didn't know that!!!


That reminds me of a very hot English teacher I had in high school. She always wore a dress with black pantyhose and heels. And the desk had an opening in front "a la resolution desk" pre JFK.

The English composition sessions were 40 minutes. Usually it took me only 25 minutes to finish the assignment, for the remaining 15 minutes I was mostly drooling.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Stupid? So she didn't marry you then?


No I broke up with her


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That reminds me of a very hot English teacher I had in high school. She always wore a dress with black pantyhose and heels. And the desk had an opening in front "a la resolution desk" pre JFK.
> 
> The English composition sessions were 40 minutes. Usually it took me only 25 minutes to finish the assignment, for the remaining 15 minutes I was mostly drooling.


Yes. I wondered who invented modesty boards?

At least the Japanese guy who designed those sailor uniforms was being mindful of the needs of all those young teenage boys.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> No I broke up with her


Yeah, stupid then. You gave her your watch and broke up with her.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> And to think Borg had these old wooden racquets strung up at 80 lbs of tension when everyone else did 56-62.


It's nuts!

58 lbs was the most I could do. It helped if the racquet was strung with natural gut but only a couple lbs more.

I remember my first ever was a Dunlop wood, then the Donnay. Went with a Head XRC after the Donnay and never switched back to wood racquets.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, stupid then. You gave her your watch and broke up with her.


I have to admit I wasn't really into watches back then.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Dammit, my car did take a hit from that hail storm last week! Very slight, the Texan summer sun alone will probably take it out (with some judicious dry ice application).
> 
> My neighbors, not so lucky. A bunch of mercs, lexus (lexi?), and even a nice M2 got hit hard.


OUCH!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> YES! I forgot about the Pelagos! That blue is really cool. And it's lume on both the bezel and dial is among the best I've seen.


I second the Pelagos. That's as unmistakably blue as you can get on a watch and heck it more than hold it's own as a pure dive watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> It's nuts!
> 
> 58 lbs was the most I could do. It helped if the racquet was strung with natural gut but only a couple lbs more.
> 
> I remember my first ever was a Dunlop wood, then the Donnay. Went with a Head XRC after the Donnay and never switched back to wood racquets.


I've had so many racquets. Cheap Slazengers to start with. Then Wilson, Donnay (the Allwood), Dunlop, then a Head Edge aluminum - which got me started on non-wood). Then the graphite era - Wilson Pro Staffs, Yonex R27s, Prince Composites, etc. my current racquets are ones I've had since the mid-80s - Wilson Staff 4.5 95s. Just restrung them recently - the strings were 20 years old. Just started playing again in May.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Music : started on clarinet in 6th grade, eventually played bass sax, but I realized how good I had become when the marching band director put me on cymbals. He said something like : if you can't play the sax well maybe you can at least hit these together. Sorta like that monkey toy. But I did figure out that if I hit them at the wrong time, I wouldn't have to play them anymore.



















On their way to a championship title:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

And now for something a little different, for Bro Al:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I have to admit I wasn't really into watches back then.


Only if you knew then what you know now. Like me, I passed up many opportunities when I was working in Asia and could pick up a Rolex Submariner cheaply with steep discounts. Of course, I am fully regretting those stupid decisions.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I had a formula one car...


as a poster?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> as a poster?


Yes of course!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're a Man of Porsche, a MoP.
> 
> I tell you, when I was younger, the sports car that was within reach for me was a 240Z Fairlady and I dreamt of buying that car so much that I sought them out when I was older. By then, most of them were in pretty bad state.
> 
> You ever thought of buying your childhood dream car?


It's definitely on my list! Chances are some/most of the watches will go to make way for it. As much as I like watches it's got nothing on my love of cars.

Did you end up getting the 240Z?

I did get one of my bucketlist badge cars 10 years ago in the Skyline. I don't have space for it in my new place so it lives at my parent's place. I had it for the weekend and drove it up the coast. Man I love driving that thing.

Just old fashioned driving, getting crystal clear feedback through the finger tips. Having to think about how/when you put your foot down because the rear end will come around in a crappy surface. A nose that wants to turn in coupled to a playful rear end. Real gears. Acceleration that starts at about 3k and just builds all the way to redline. Getting pinned to your seat at 4.5krpm. Just so much dam fun man. I'm grinning like an idiot just typing this

Then there's the down sides - a ride where you feel everything, droning exhaust, crappy Japanese 1990's headlights and plastic, knowing how much attention you really have to pay in the rain - and it did rain on the way home.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> My childhood dream car was a Triumph TR-7.
> 
> I am harboring no illusions that I'll ever find one that isn't halfway to being dust.


and if it hasn't rusted then you've also got to deal with British Leyland electrics...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Dammit, my car did take a hit from that hail storm last week! Very slight, the Texan summer sun alone will probably take it out (with some judicious dry ice application).
> 
> My neighbors, not so lucky. A bunch of mercs, lexus (lexi?), and even a nice M2 got hit hard.


:-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Dammit, my car did take a hit from that hail storm last week! Very slight, the Texan summer sun alone will probably take it out (with some judicious dry ice application).
> 
> My neighbors, not so lucky. A bunch of mercs, lexus (lexi?), and even a nice M2 got hit hard.


If it makes you feel better this happened to my WRX 9 years ago in a hail storm









Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If it makes you feel better this happened to my WRX 9 years ago in a hail storm


Did you get leopard prints for a paintwork?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A BS in Math. Yeah, sounds right.
> 
> Bull-****ting in Math.
> 
> ...


I used to actually be great in maths in high school; all the way through school I was good at it.

Then I chose a profession which is all about "1+1 may equal 2 but how do those numbers make you feel"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I went to bed last night and had a nightmare about taking a math exam....


Those Omega sheep ...

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I have similar dreams where I'm not prepared for an exam and I left school in '86.


My two most common nightmares are usually associated with travel or giving a presentation.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Seems like a math degree is best used in academia. Second idea I'd have would be banking. That's where my bro-in-law worked for a little while, applying his analytical physicist skills.


I recall reading somewhere that math majors are among the highest paid professions.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My childhood dream car was a Triumph TR-7.
> 
> I am harboring no illusions that I'll ever find one that isn't halfway to being dust.


My kid sister's first car was an early 1970s yellow TR6 newly renovated by my father. She must have been is favourite 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I have similar dreams where I'm not prepared for an exam and I left school in '86.


Same year I left school and first kid came along.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My father wore a Rolex Cellini for as far as I can remember.
> 
> He gave me a JLC way back when I was in college, and of course I made the stupid mistake of gifting it to my girlfriend back then...


Sorry can't like that, or it's probable fate.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I recall reading somewhere that math majors are among the highest paid professions.


They are all in silicon valley working for Google


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Ok, I heard he got fired cuz he couldn't tell the difference between working hard and playing hard (not that it mattered).


He did win the award for best dancer at said gig though


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I had a poster of Cheryl Ladd. And Bjorn Borg. And a 911.


This one?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bjorn Borg and his tight tennis shorts?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, tennis shorts were way shorter and tighter ........... Borg was the man! Steely, cool ..... the toughest guy around.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Remember those Donnay tennis racquets and headbands?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes I do! I still have a wooden Snauwaert Vitas Gerulaitis Autograph racquet. Slightly warped.
> 
> Vitas was a funny guy. I remember him saying, after beating Jimmy Connors who won 16 times in a row before, "No one, NO ONE, beats Vitas Gerulaitis 17 times!"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> And to think Borg had these old wooden racquets strung up at 80 lbs of tension when everyone else did 56-62.


Sap you sound like a tennis racquet nerd?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I've had so many racquets. Cheap Slazengers to start with. Then Wilson, Donnay (the Allwood), Dunlop, then a Head Edge aluminum - which got me started on non-wood). Then the graphite era - Wilson Pro Staffs, Yonex R27s, Prince Composites, etc. my current racquets are ones I've had since the mid-80s - Wilson Staff 4.5 95s. Just restrung them recently - the strings were 20 years old. Just started playing again in May.


NRA

I really want to get back to playing. Loved it!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you get leopard prints for a paintwork?


lol joys of an aluminium bonnet. Nothing on the rest of the car but the bonnet was hammered


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Same year I left school and first kid came along.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


So G, Dog and RJ all finished school in 86? Anyone else?

I was one year away from starting school in '86.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Same year I left school and first kid came along.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Aren't you born in 56?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting; for whatever reason I thought Porsche made their brakes in-house. I'm guessing they may have pre-VW merger?


Car parts provenance has always been a big mystery, but I can talk from about a couple of experiences I personally had: in 1981, I needed brake pads for my 1967 911S, and I couldn't find any without ordering, so I took the worn brake pads to a large car parts shop and I showed them the pads and asked for the same; within 10 minutes, a box with identical brake pads was on the counter, and when I asked for which car they were, the guy said "Mercedes", but I can't remember which model after all these years. Even better!: in 1989, I needed a steering rack for my 246GT, it had to be ordered and it costed an arm and a leg, so I remembered the brake pads incident and decided to do the same, so I took the steering rack and started visiting mechanics workshops asking them if they recognized that steering rack, and you would never guess from which car it came from; ready for the answer? a Mini Morris! I went straight to a parts shop and got a brand new identical steering rack for a fraction of the price, and on the spot!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So G, Dog and RJ all finished school in 86? Anyone else?
> 
> I was one year away from starting school in '86.


Nipper.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Car parts provenance has always been a big mystery, but I can talk from about a couple of experiences I personally had: in 1981, I needed brake pads for my 1967 911S, and I couldn't find any without ordering, so I took the worn brake pads to a large car parts shop and I showed them the pads and asked for the same; within 10 minutes, a box with identical brake pads was on the counter, and when I asked for which car they were, the guy said "Mercedes", but I can't remember which model after all these years. Even better!: in 1989, I needed a steering rack for my 246GT, it had to be ordered and it costed an arm and a leg, so I remembered the brake pads incident and decided to do the same, so I took the steering rack and started visiting mechanics workshops asking them if they recognized that steering rack, and you would never guess from which car it came from; ready for the answer? a Mini Morris! I went straight to a parts shop and got a brand new identical steering rack for a fraction of the price, and on the spot!


My take from all this - you were driving this when I was drooling to a poster on the wall...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Car parts provenance has always been a big mystery, ...
> ::
> in 1989, I needed a steering rack for my 246GT, it had to be ordered and it costed an arm and a leg, so I remembered the brake pads incident and decided to do the same, so I took the steering rack and started visiting mechanics workshops asking them if they recognized that steering rack, and you would never guess from which car it came from; ready for the answer? a Mini Morris! I went straight to a parts shop and got a brand new identical steering rack for a fraction of the price, and on the spot!


By extrapolation, a Mini is a thinking man's Ferrari?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My take from all this - you were driving this when I was drooling to a poster on the wall...


C'mon. Control yourself. Don't wet your keyboard


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> And now for something a little different, for Bro Al:


If we're going for something different...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> C'mon. Control yourself. Don't wet your keyboard


My phone is getting sticky...


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow guys - lovely cars!!

But that shows that the sharing of parts has been done forever. Currently car manufacturers only produce 30% of the parts for a car themselves. Everything else comes from suppliers...like the ones of Continental, Bosch, ZF, Delphi, Denso, Magna, Aisin.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tranny has several meanings...


You mean like this?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My phone is getting sticky...


Sticky? That's not your saliva.... What have you been doing mate?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 15198611


You get the idea.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Now, all this car talk - and knowing how much brother @Panerol Forte likes a good restoration job - makes me want to share a nice short video with you fellas.

Enjoy.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> My father wore a Rolex Cellini for as far as I can remember.
> 
> He gave me a JLC way back when I was in college, and of course I made the stupid mistake of gifting it to my girlfriend back then...


...who in turn must have gifted it to her following boyfriend, so, according to the rules of transitivity, you gifted your JLC to a guy that you don't even know


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Aren't you born in 56?


Good guess  Took me a long time to finish school.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So G, Dog and RJ all finished school in 86? Anyone else?
> 
> I was one year away from starting school in '86.


Jeez how many years did they hold you back


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

koolpep said:


> Wow guys - lovely cars!!
> 
> But that shows that the sharing of parts has been done forever. Currently car manufacturers only produce 30% of the parts for a car themselves. Everything else comes from suppliers...like the ones of Continental, Bosch, ZF, Delphi, Denso, Magna, Aisin.


Speaking as a consumer, I'm glad that they haven't taken the watchmaker's path of in-house.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I cruised through all schooling until law school. Didn't know how to study because I really never needed to, until law school. Rude awakening.
> 
> Figured it out.


I found out after about a two year college try that I'm just not wired for schooling. And honestly the career path I was pursuing would have made me insane. Was a hard pill to swallow that I just wasn't gonna complete college. I'm pretty appreciative that I am still doing well without a degree but was a very long hard road. Just thinking about college courses even now makes me insane. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking as a consumer, I'm glad that they haven't taken the watchmaker's path of in-house.


Well - most of them still use their own engines.

BUT Mercedes uses Nissan/Renault engines in some cars. Infiniti uses Merc engines and coops with the QX30, Aston Martin uses Mercedes AMG engines. Toyota uses BMW engines in the Supra (coop with BMW for the whole car Z4/Supra) Lotus uses Toyota engines in their sports cars. Mini used engines from PSA (Citroen/Peugeot) and so on.

Same as in the watch area creating a new in-house engine is very expensive - so they share.

Hence Kessini sharing movements for Tudor, Breitling, Chanel and ...Norqain


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Music : started on clarinet in 6th grade, eventually played bass sax, but I realized how good I had become when the marching band director put me on cymbals. He said something like : if you can't play the sax well maybe you can at least hit these together. Sorta like that monkey toy. But I did figure out that if I hit them at the wrong time, I wouldn't have to play them anymore.


I played sax for about 6 years until high school where there was no music classes. Was pretty good at it and my music instructors were really excited about my abilities. Tried transferring that to guitar in high school but had no instructions. Wish I had the Internet back then. Still have that sax in the storage room upstairs somewhere.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> oh i got other degrees also. just did that one for entertainment.


I was recommended for a scholarship program for an MBA course by a previous business mentor.

Submitted my application today.

Wish me luck.

If I get in, it will likely have a serious impact on my OoO time...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Grad school is when one usually has to wake up and start studying harder ...for some though no biggie . A middle school/ high school ...friend of mine always kicked major [email protected]@ in physics and so and from the age of 12 I always knew he would kick major [email protected]@ in that field, well he went through the classic BS MS PhD and on and on and on ...and never broke a sweat
> These days he works on near-field scanning optical microscopy..


Got a buddy that's a nucular physicist. Working on some type of laser R&D for Mary Bird Perkins. Even in grade school he was a brainiac. Great thing is he's a genius but also a degenerate. Fun guy to hang out with.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I was recommended for a scholarship program for an MBA course by a previous business mentor.
> 
> Submitted my application today.
> 
> ...


Good. I hope you get into that MBA course then. All the best buddy


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> ...who in turn must have gifted it to her following boyfriend, so, according to the rules of transitivity, you gifted your JLC to a guy that you don't even know


I had similar thoughts but felt that Dick didn't need to be reminded 

Somewhere karma will kick in.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Got a buddy that's a nucular physicist. Working on some type of laser R&D for Mary Bird Perkins. Even in grade school he was a brainiac. Great thing is he's a genius but also a degenerate. Fun guy to hang out with.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Does he have long white curly hair and plays a guitar?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're a Man of Porsche, a MoP.
> 
> I tell you, when I was younger, the sports car that was within reach for me was a 240Z Fairlady and I dreamt of buying that car so much that I sought them out when I was older. By then, most of them were in pretty bad state.
> 
> You ever thought of buying your childhood dream car?


Dream cars come in a number of formats.

Exotics like the Ferrari 288 GTO and Lamborghini Countach that were on my childhood wall are so pricey now that they are in the realm of not realistically achievable any more.

Maybe I should have bought a Countach when they could be had for just over $100k.

Then again, I hear that they were a dog to drive and a horror to maintain.

If the garage space and the spare cash is available in the future, a Ferrari 308, or a big block '67/68 Mustang is definitely on the cards...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> You are wrong on that last part. The women are fine, it's that the norse were too smelly
> 
> These incredibly detailed paintings from that time tell the tale


Pocahontas!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I had similar thoughts but felt that Dick didn't need to be reminded
> 
> Somewhere karma will kick in.





Panerol Forte said:


> ...who in turn must have gifted it to her following boyfriend, so, according to the rules of transitivity, you gifted your JLC to a guy that you don't even know


Or, she sold it.

So basically I gave the watch to a stranger and didn't get to see a dime from it.

Perhaps that explains why it's so hard for me to let go of any of my watches now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I was recommended for a scholarship program for an MBA course by a previous business mentor.
> 
> Submitted my application today.
> 
> ...


Best of luck brother


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Dammit, my car did take a hit from that hail storm last week! Very slight, the Texan summer sun alone will probably take it out (with some judicious dry ice application).
> 
> My neighbors, not so lucky. A bunch of mercs, lexus (lexi?), and even a nice M2 got hit hard.


Hopefully that will pop out easily.
Doesn't look like the paint was damaged, so you were lucky...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I found out after about a two year college try that I'm just not wired for schooling. And honestly the career path I was pursuing would have made me insane. Was a hard pill to swallow that I just wasn't gonna complete college. I'm pretty appreciative that I am still doing well without a degree but was a very long hard road. Just thinking about college courses even now makes me insane. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I live in an academic bubble which means that a piece of paper to hang on the wall means something. My son however has decided not to go the academic route and he's been very successful with several promotions in the last 2 years. But being old school, I have trouble accepting (or more honestly worrying) about his career choice. Without a crystal ball I can't say what's right or wrong, or what's right for me should be right for him. In the end, as long as he's healthy and happy that's all that should matter. But still ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sticky? That's not your saliva.... What have you been doing mate?


ectoplasm...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

koolpep said:


> Well - *most of them still use their own engines*.
> 
> BUT Mercedes uses Nissan/Renault engines in some cars. Infiniti uses Merc engines and coops with the QX30, Aston Martin uses Mercedes AMG engines. Toyota uses BMW engines in the Supra (coop with BMW for the whole car Z4/Supra) Lotus uses Toyota engines in their sports cars. Mini used engines from PSA (Citroen/Peugeot) and so on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the chuckle. "Most of them still use their own engines" and then you proceed to list a number of collaborative efforts 

But I get your point.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Cobia said:


> What seiko you get bro? sorry im a bit out of the loop, anybody else get a seiko while i was away?


Bought a Seiko5 with intents to just play around with modding. It really is a sweet piece though. Especially on a strap.


















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Car parts provenance has always been a big mystery, but I can talk from about a couple of experiences I personally had: in 1981, I needed brake pads for my 1967 911S, and I couldn't find any without ordering, so I took the worn brake pads to a large car parts shop and I showed them the pads and asked for the same; within 10 minutes, a box with identical brake pads was on the counter, and when I asked for which car they were, the guy said "Mercedes", but I can't remember which model after all these years. Even better!: in 1989, I needed a steering rack for my 246GT, it had to be ordered and it costed an arm and a leg, so I remembered the brake pads incident and decided to do the same, so I took the steering rack and started visiting mechanics workshops asking them if they recognized that steering rack, and you would never guess from which car it came from; ready for the answer? a Mini Morris! I went straight to a parts shop and got a brand new identical steering rack for a fraction of the price, and on the spot!


Goes to show that even the elite manufacturers will let some other manufacturer work out some of the petty stuff. Like why develop and engineer your own pads and steering rack for one limited run model? It makes availability even tough for the dealerships and suppliers. I spent a little time working in a parts house and yeah we found parts that would "work" instead of special orders. We used to convert our mustangs to 5lug with rotors from a truck and rear disks and axles from a later model. That's where restomodding gets really fun.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I was recommended for a scholarship program for an MBA course by a previous business mentor.
> 
> Submitted my application today.
> 
> ...


Good luck bro. Sounds great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Does he have long white curly hair and plays a guitar?


No but he's a huge Iron Maiden fan if that counts. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I live in an academic bubble which means that a piece of paper to hang on the wall means something. My son however has decided not to go the academic route and he's been very successful with several promotions in the last 2 years. But being old school, I have trouble accepting (or more honestly worrying) about his career choice. Without a crystal ball I can't say what's right or wrong, or what's right for me should be right for him. In the end, as long as he's healthy and happy that's all that should matter. But still ...


Yeah my oldest is in college for music industry. Doesn't even seem like a real degree type program and is overly expensive. But he has a passion for it and with hope he can make a great living producing/recording or wherever it takes him. Just keep preaching to him to always keep his mind on turning his skills and passion into a profitable business also. The program offers a lot towards the industry and how to succeed with it. Regardless it's great to give him this type of opportunity.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If it makes you feel better this happened to my WRX 9 years ago in a hail storm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch! When I first got married my wife wanted a "real car". Had to talk her off the ledge of a lot of premium brands, then we had a bad hail storm and she got an Infiniti at 30% off.

That's when we realized that luxury brands use fantastically expensive tires, an oil change is mysteriously 5x more costly, etc. Still, it was a fun car pre kids.

Anyway, forgot my point! Oh yeah. So we never got the hail damage fixed but after a few years of southern sun they were almost unnoticable. It was silver like my car so I am optimistic.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Pocahontas!
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Whatever you do, do NOT bing "hot pocahontas" at work or around the family! That is a pretty established fetish at this point.

Though I think there are paintings of the real pocahontas and they were not flattering IIRC (not that many from that era were for anyone).


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Goes to show that even the elite manufacturers will let some other manufacturer work out some of the petty stuff. Like why develop and engineer your own pads and steering rack for one limited run model? It makes availability even tough for the dealerships and suppliers. I spent a little time working in a parts house and yeah we found parts that would "work" instead of special orders. We used to convert our mustangs to 5lug with rotors from a truck and rear disks and axles from a later model. That's where restomodding gets really fun.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well, in a way, it's normal and acceptable, but within limits; the limits being when a high end sport car manufacterer has been bragging about his "Hand Made" craftmanship and then you read this

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...to-counterfeit-material-idUSBREA141T120140205


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I was recommended for a scholarship program for an MBA course by a previous business mentor.
> 
> Submitted my application today.
> 
> ...


Best of luck, B5!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah my oldest is in college for music industry. Doesn't even seem like a real degree type program and is overly expensive. But he has a passion for it and with hope he can make a great living producing/recording or wherever it takes him. Just keep preaching to him to always keep his mind on turning his skills and passion into a profitable business also. The program offers a lot towards the industry and how to succeed with it. Regardless it's *great to give him this type of opportunity. *
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Way to go, dad!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Does he have long white curly hair and plays a guitar?


That one is an astrophysicist, not nuclear (nucular) physicist.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Fwiw, after engineering school, business school (finance) was pretty easy. 

The best part was watching all the liberal arts majors struggling with statistics, probability, etc. Heh heh...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

I cruised through HS and hated engineering school.... couldn’t finish fast enough. Poor study habits was part of the problem.... also just didn’t like it. 

Don’t really do engineering in my job, so that helps.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Amber majored in finance too. She didn't graduate but decided to do the next best thing...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

I cruised through HS and hated engineering school.... couldn’t finish fast enough. Poor study habits was part of the problem.... also just didn’t like it. 

Don’t really do engineering in my job, so that helps.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Amber majored in finance too. She didn't graduate but decided to do the next best thing...
> 
> View attachment 15198877


Beat up her professors?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, in a way, it's normal and acceptable, but within limits; the limits being when a high end sport car manufacterer has been bragging about his "Hand Made" craftmanship and then you read this
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...to-counterfeit-material-idUSBREA141T120140205


And my take on this - don't buy from an exotic sports car company that's suffering financially. 
When you cut costs, so will your suppliers.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Dogbert_is_fat said:
> 
> 
> > I think I had a formula one car...
> ...


I can understand Cheryl Ladd.

My favourite Angel though was Jaclyn Smith...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> I can relate except engineering school


Same here.
Cruised through High School, then discovered in Uni (Mech Eng) that I actually had to work at it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, tennis shorts were way shorter and tighter back then, unfortunately. But Borg was the man! Steely, cool, mentally the toughest guy around.


I was a McEnroe fan.
Can't say I liked his attitude, but no denying the man was a magician with a racquet...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> 32?


True dat.
The models these days have something like a 12" waist...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The last SS Commodore Redline used Brembo brakes, I think....


Yes it did.
Only in the SS-V.
HSV's used different and bigger brakes though.
I think the Brembo's were also on the US spec Chevy SS?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Remember those Donnay tennis racquets and headbands?


To any millennials who come across this thread - Yes kiddies - That's real wood...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's even worse. I recall sitting opposite a very hot girl in the library when I was in university. Didn't help that she was in a skirt and airing herself....
> 
> Crap, that stuffed up my revisions for a telecommunications exam. Scrapped through with a Pass.
> 
> You heard it first here in OoO. Even my folks didn't know that!!!


If I was an Examiner, I would have asked for her name - only to verify your story of course - and given you a special dispensation based on her level of hotness...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes I do! I still have a wooden Snauwaert Vitas Gerulaitis Autograph racquet. Slightly warped.
> 
> Vitas was a funny guy. I remember him saying, after beating Jimmy Connors who won 16 times in a row before, "No one, NO ONE, beats Vitas Gerulaitis 17 times!"


He died very young though didn't he?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, in a way, it's normal and acceptable, but within limits; the limits being when a high end sport car manufacterer has been bragging about his "Hand Made" craftmanship and then you read this
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...to-counterfeit-material-idUSBREA141T120140205


When cost cutting goes way too far. Geez man! We want DuPont plastic gas pedals.(if that doesn't sound bad enough). These cats used an even cheaper plastic pedal!  so much wrong with this story.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good. I hope you get into that MBA course then. All the best buddy


Thanks DiF,
Hope it will open some doors if I do...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Best of luck brother


Thanks.

Should know by next week...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> And my take on this - don't buy from an exotic sports car company that's suffering financially.
> When you cut costs, so will your suppliers.


I wonder what would happen if you mount an old school footprint gas pedal on one of those plastic fixtures. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Good luck bro. Sounds great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks Al,
It's going to be interesting going back to school after all these years...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes it did.
> Only in the SS-V.
> HSV's used different and bigger brakes though.
> I think the Brembo's were also on the US spec Chevy SS?
> ...


Possibly. People seem to like that name. Wonder if Willwood or Baer have any production car contracts. 
My last mustang had Willwood upgrades.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Best of luck, B5!


Thanks BSF.
Hopefully I can put what I picked up in #OoOUniversity to practical use...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Car parts provenance has always been a big mystery, but I can talk from about a couple of experiences I personally had: in 1981, I needed brake pads for my 1967 911S, and I couldn't find any without ordering, so I took the worn brake pads to a large car parts shop and I showed them the pads and asked for the same; within 10 minutes, a box with identical brake pads was on the counter, and when I asked for which car they were, the guy said "Mercedes", but I can't remember which model after all these years. Even better!: in 1989, I needed a steering rack for my 246GT, it had to be ordered and it costed an arm and a leg, so I remembered the brake pads incident and decided to do the same, so I took the steering rack and started visiting mechanics workshops asking them if they recognized that steering rack, and you would never guess from which car it came from; ready for the answer? a Mini Morris! I went straight to a parts shop and got a brand new identical steering rack for a fraction of the price, and on the spot!


I'd believe that.

The brakes on my Nissan (1994 R33 GTSS-T) and my old 2006 WRX were the same save for ABS. I was amazed at that because well there was 12 years between the cars. That being said my WRX model was initially released in 2001

I remember I once had the door skins off my WRX and the power windows unit was made by Mitsubishi; complete with Mitsubishi branding and everything. I have a pic of it on a computer somewhere (I think)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> By extrapolation, a Mini is a thinking man's Ferrari?


Hahahaha Time to get a JCW and tell everyone I have a thinking man's La Ferrari then?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 15198611


Hahahahaha that is brilliant!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Received this in the mail today from a friend in the US.

I hosted his son (born in USA) to a Richmond game when he was in Melbourne last year and bought the kid an Aussie rules football and Guernsey.

He loved it so much he has now joined an Aussie Rules team in the US and his (Aussie born) dad is sooOo proud..


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Ouch! When I first got married my wife wanted a "real car". Had to talk her off the ledge of a lot of premium brands, then we had a bad hail storm and she got an Infiniti at 30% off.
> 
> That's when we realized that luxury brands use fantastically expensive tires, an oil change is mysteriously 5x more costly, etc. Still, it was a fun car pre kids.
> 
> Anyway, forgot my point! Oh yeah. So we never got the hail damage fixed but after a few years of southern sun they were almost unnoticable. It was silver like my car so I am optimistic.


I was getting new tyres in the weekend and this guy drives up in a first Gen continental GT that was packed with hail damage. I think he bought it that way because it hasn't hailed in Sydney for a very long time.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Al,
> It's going to be interesting going back to school after all these years...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I wish you the best of luck, even though you I don't see what you could learn out there that don't get on OoO; remember, we ARE the source of all truth!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> That one is an astrophysicist, not nuclear (nucular) physicist.


You got a like for correct pronunciation

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I wish you the best of luck, even though you I don't see what you could learn there that don't get on OoO; remember, we ARE the source of all truth!


I reckon I could use OoO as a reference source for everything...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Goodnight gents.
Hold my spot...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Al,
> It's going to be interesting going back to school after all these years...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good luck!!









Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I was recommended for a scholarship program for an MBA course by a previous business mentor.
> 
> Submitted my application today.
> 
> ...


I do wish you luck. Hope you get in and succeed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I live in an academic bubble which means that a piece of paper to hang on the wall means something. My son however has decided not to go the academic route and he's been very successful with several promotions in the last 2 years. But being old school, I have trouble accepting (or more honestly worrying) about his career choice. Without a crystal ball I can't say what's right or wrong, or what's right for me should be right for him. In the end, as long as he's healthy and happy that's all that should matter. But still ...


I let go of that concern more than 25 years ago. Each have to find their own oath as long as it's legal that is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> That one is an astrophysicist, not nuclear (nucular) physicist.


He just been voted the greatest guitarist in the world


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Amber majored in finance too. She didn't graduate but decided to do the next best thing...
> 
> View attachment 15198877


Sine she was in finance, she worked out that she was better off marrying someone rich


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I can understand Cheryl Ladd.
> 
> My favourite Angel though was Jaclyn Smith...


You got a like for that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I was a McEnroe fan.
> Can't say I liked his attitude, but no denying the man was a magician with a racquet...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


He now advertises for ANZ Bank during the Australian Open. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> If I was an Examiner, I would have asked for her name - only to verify your story of course - and given you a special dispensation based on her level of hotness...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh, she was hot.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thanks DiF,
> Hope it will open some doors if I do...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I am sure it will. Now is the time to up-skill.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd believe that.
> 
> The brakes on my Nissan (1994 R33 GTSS-T) and my old 2006 WRX were the same save for ABS. I was amazed at that because well there was 12 years between the cars. That being said my WRX model was initially released in 2001
> 
> ...


So, you won't be surprised when I say that I found a Mitsubishi sticker when I opened the engine bay of my Smart car....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahaha Time to get a JCW and tell everyone I have a thinking man's La Ferrari then?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Absolutely! Incidentally, I was musing to myself if I should buy a Focus RS. Last of the hot hatches with drift mode. Ford isn't making them anymore due to emissions targets.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This one?


Close


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sap you sound like a tennis racquet nerd?


I was. Played junior tennis. Tennis instructor during my university days.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> NRA
> 
> I really want to get back to playing. Loved it!


Bring your racquet when you come to Vancouver.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good morning sunshine!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I played sax for about 6 years until high school where there was no music classes. Was pretty good at it and my music instructors were really excited about my abilities. Tried transferring that to guitar in high school but had no instructions. Wish I had the Internet back then. Still have that sax in the storage room upstairs somewhere.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Get that sax out today, Bro Al. Torture the family a bit. Have fun.

You're welcome.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I was recommended for a scholarship program for an MBA course by a previous business mentor.
> 
> Submitted my application today.
> 
> ...


Good luck B5! Nah, we will see you here I'm sure!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> and if it hasn't rusted then you've also got to deal with British Leyland *electrics*...


That's a very generous use of the word "electrics" there.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I recall reading somewhere that math majors are among the highest paid professions.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


... which makes me wonder how endangered their professions are as AI and whatnot continue to advance.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah my oldest is in college for music industry. Doesn't even seem like a real degree type program and is overly expensive. But he has a passion for it and with hope he can make a great living producing/recording or wherever it takes him. Just keep preaching to him to always keep his mind on turning his skills and passion into a profitable business also. The program offers a lot towards the industry and how to succeed with it. Regardless it's great to give him this type of opportunity.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dude! That is real success, when you can give your kids the means to their own success. You did good Bro Al!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He just been voted the greatest guitarist in the world


This guy, right?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sine she was in finance, she worked out that she was better off marrying someone rich


She first set her sights on Bezos but he was already taken...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Good morning sunshine!


You left out her Daytona!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dang time flies when your life is filled with OoO and work; gotta keep your priorities.

According to my watch it's Tuesday










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You left out her Daytona!


Apologies, will do a better job next time!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> By extrapolation, a Mini is a thinking man's Ferrari?


Speaking of Mini's, Mrs Mav *LOVES* Mini. I've tried many times to get her to trade up for a X5 or X6 and have been denied. She has a literal death grip on hers.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I was a McEnroe fan.
> Can't say I liked his attitude, but no denying the man was a magician with a racquet...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I once found myself standing behind McEnroe at LAX when he was still active. What I recall most was the suprefluous amount of gold jewelery that he was wearing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Speaking of Mini's, Mrs Mav *LOVES* Mini. I've tried many times to get her to trade up for a X5 or X6 and have been denied. She has a literal death grip on hers.


Yeah, Mrs. BSF loves her Mini convertible. Argh. Thing rattles like a tin can and handles the same way.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> To any millennials who come across this thread - Yes kiddies - That's real wood...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nowadays you'll get thrown off the court if you were to shout, I've got wood, who wants to play


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Dude! That is real success, when you can give your kids the means to their own success. You did good Bro Al!


That's debatable though. I watched conversation not long ago along those lines. Lots of people who grew up in the 70-80's like myself and even earlier grew up pretty poor. This in turn motivated my type of individuals to work for more. Growing up with lots of siblings in a tiny place has my kids living in a large house with only a couple siblings. Does this situation hurt or help the next generation to excel even farther or take it for granted and not work as hard because they never witness hardships? If anything it will be interesting to see how the next generation will react. We already see some of it with young adults never wanting to leave home or do anything for their own. Simply because they have had it made their entire lives. My boy is pretty independent but it still has me wondering. Just something to think about.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> ... which makes me wonder how endangered their professions are as AI and whatnot continue to advance.


I like an algorithm that I can understand as opposed to heuristic approaches.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Speaking of Mini's, Mrs Mav *LOVES* Mini. I've tried many times to get her to trade up for a X5 or X6 and have been denied. She has a literal death grip on hers.


I like those also. The way those things handle and stay planted to the road, that X5-6 could never. You can literally cut the wheel all the way in either direction at almost 40mph and it will make that turn without flipping or sliding out. The geometry of those little cars is greatness.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, Mrs. BSF loves her Mini convertible. Argh. Thing rattles like a tin can and handles the same way.


Dang. My buddies cooper S was on rails.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sine she was in finance, she worked out that she was better off marrying someone rich


That was the sporty plan, right? Marry for money, not for looks


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Make lentil soup?


How did you know?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> ectoplasm...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Bought a Seiko5 with intents to just play around with modding. It really is a sweet piece though. Especially on a strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There appears to be no chapter ring misalignment. Counterfeit?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I like those also. The way those things handle and stay planted to the road, that X5-6 could never. You can literally cut the wheel all the way in either direction at almost 40mph and it will make that turn without flipping or sliding out. The geometry of those little cars is greatness.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This is very true. Those little cars handle on rails and super fun to autocross.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Ouch! When I first got married my wife wanted a "real car". Had to talk her off the ledge of a lot of premium brands, then we had a bad hail storm and she got an Infiniti at 30% off.
> 
> That's when we realized that luxury brands use fantastically expensive tires, an oil change is mysteriously 5x more costly, etc. Still, it was a fun car pre kids.
> 
> Anyway, forgot my point! Oh yeah. So we never got the hail damage fixed but after a few years of southern sun they were almost unnoticable. It was silver like my car so I am optimistic.


#alwaysbuyawhitecarintexas. Especially in S Texas where any paint color will bake in the sun. Like this week supposed to be 100F even in N Texas today.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang time flies when your life is filled with OoO and work; gotta keep your priorities.
> 
> According to my watch it's Tuesday
> 
> ...


mine too....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> There appears to be no chapter ring misalignment. Counterfeit?


You're right! But I also removed the dial and movement already so maybe I put it back straight. Didn't check that before I tore it down.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> That was the sporty plan, right? Marry for money, not for looks


I think Sportman also considered earning potential of future spouse.... C-suite material ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like an algorithm that I can understand as opposed to heuristic approaches.


Might you expound a bit on what you just posted?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Might you expound a bit on what you just posted?


Heuristic methods work but it's not always easy to breakdown why, while an algorithm that always gives you the same answer is easier to understand. I'm not that familiar with the newer AI methods but earlier approaches were interesting but not 100% transparent.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> mine too....
> 
> View attachment 15199837


Your is at least in focus


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> To any millennials who come across this thread - Yes kiddies - That's real wood...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


 I never played tennis with anything but a wooden racket, one my dad used in his 50's college days. Of all sports, I'm most unconventional in tennis. I serve right-handed most of the time, and immediately switch to my left hand. Every once in a while I hit return shot right-handed, mainly an overhand smash or a long reach. I was never very good, though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I was a McEnroe fan.
> Can't say I liked his attitude, but no denying the man was a magician with a racquet...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Very true! Epic battles between Mac and Borg.

The Mac match that sticks out in my mind was the 1984 French Open final - Lendl vs Mac. Mac dominated for three sets and lost the next two. Was surprised he made it to the final in the first place.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Good morning sunshine!


Had a coworker who said that to me everyday because I was so cheerful... Not


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> He died very young though didn't he?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


 I had to look it up. Accidental carbon monoxide poisoning at 40. :-(

(#NRA)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> He died very young though didn't he?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah. Strange accident or something.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I once found myself standing behind McEnroe at LAX when he was still active. What I recall most was the suprefluous amount of gold jewelery that he was wearing.


Did he fart? Guess not or that would be your memory.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


>


The GIF Maestro strikes again!

And on that note, good night gentlemen.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Took my wife's Q5 in for service and they provided an SQ5 for the next few days.

Some brake caliber photos for PF to further demonstrate his point.... 21" rims for reference.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That's debatable though. I watched conversation not long ago along those lines. Lots of people who grew up in the 70-80's like myself and even earlier grew up pretty poor. This in turn motivated my type of individuals to work for more. Growing up with lots of siblings in a tiny place has my kids living in a large house with only a couple siblings. Does this situation hurt or help the next generation to excel even farther or take it for granted and not work as hard because they never witness hardships? If anything it will be interesting to see how the next generation will react. We already see some of it with young adults never wanting to leave home or do anything for their own. Simply because they have had it made their entire lives. My boy is pretty independent but it still has me wondering. Just something to think about.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Describing me and Mrs BT somewhat. Parents grew up in depression, believed in hard work, saving $. We did just that. Our kids wanted for nothing. Son didn't like school much became mailman. Daughter smarter than me (she found college math too easy), got Chem degree, went on got PhD taught at university til married her bf from college, now doctors wife kids finished her first novel.

Conclusion : better to grow up hungry... Generations like those today will cycle back and relearn old lessons. IMO


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like an algorithm that I can understand as opposed to heuristic approaches.


 It's an interesting dichotomy. I haven't paid attention in ages, but I think my area of research has really tapered off because people stopped caring whether algorithms were stable in most applications. It's a shame. I scored good points once upon a time by improving performance in systems where people blindly applied canned adaptive techniques without regard to relevant signal and interference characteristics.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Heuristic methods work but it's not always easy to breakdown why, while an algorithm that always gives you the same answer is easier to understand. I'm not that familiar with the newer AI methods but earlier approaches were interesting but not 100% transparent.


They were to me. First encountered AI in 1971, expert systems later. Real AI didn't move the needle much for 30 years but moving some now.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> I've had so many racquets. Cheap Slazengers to start with. Then Wilson, Donnay (the Allwood), Dunlop, then a Head Edge aluminum - which got me started on non-wood). Then the graphite era - Wilson Pro Staffs, Yonex R27s, Prince Composites, etc. my current racquets are ones I've had since the mid-80s - Wilson Staff 4.5 95s. Just restrung them recently - the strings were 20 years old. Just started playing again in May.


You guys are speaking my language now! Huge tennis fan. Played a couple years of college before I realized I needed to prioritize my time elsewhere...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Describing me and Mrs BT somewhat. Parents grew up in depression, believed in hard work, saving $. We did just that. Our kids wanted for nothing. Son didn't like school much became mailman. Daughter smarter than me (she found college math too easy), got Chem degree, went on got PhD taught at university til married her bf from college, now doctors wife kids finished her first novel.
> 
> Conclusion : better to grow up hungry... Generations like those today will cycle back and relearn old lessons. IMO


Endless cycle is suppose then. I still got a few more years to see how them boys figure things out.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

koolpep said:


> Wow guys - lovely cars!!
> 
> But that shows that the sharing of parts has been done forever. Currently car manufacturers only produce 30% of the parts for a car themselves. Everything else comes from suppliers...like the ones of Continental, Bosch, ZF, Delphi, Denso, Magna, Aisin.


Reminds me of an anecdote I read on a car forum --

So the forum member had a friend who worked at a supplier that made plastic interior parts for several major car brands (Ford, GM, Toyota, and Honda). Out in back of the factory, they had four matching dumpsters where they'd toss out the parts that didn't match up to each car brand's quality standards. (that means that each of the four car companies had their own tolerances of what would be acceptable to use in their finished cars)

The factory's output was fairly consistent, and the manufacturing process itself was similar across all lines. The thing was, each of the dumpsters filled up at different rates, because each car brand's standards resulted in either more or fewer rejected parts. If the brand had a higher standard, more parts got rejected, so their dumpster would fill more quickly.

The slowest-filling dumpsters, then, meant that those brands had lower standards; and the fastest-filling dumpsters had higher standards. The dumpsters for Ford and GM regularly filled up in about a month's time; Toyota's dumpster would fill up within two weeks; and Honda's dumpster was full _every_ week.

So if you were looking for an explanation why certain brands get a reputation for interior rattles and random pieces of trim falling off... that's how it happens.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Describing me and Mrs BT somewhat. Parents grew up in depression, believed in hard work, saving $. We did just that. Our kids wanted for nothing. Son didn't like school much became mailman. Daughter smarter than me (she found college math too easy), got Chem degree, went on got PhD taught at university til married her bf from college, now doctors wife kids finished her first novel.
> 
> Conclusion : *better to grow up hungry*... Generations like those today will cycle back and relearn old lessons. IMO


It worked out for me. I thought a lot about the lives of my parents and grandparents and spent most of my own life avoiding their mistakes and living as if disaster could strike at any moment. It came pretty close a few times. One day I realized that I had long since outrun my worries and I could take the rest of my grandparents' advice.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now, all this car talk - and knowing how much brother @Panerol Forte likes a good restoration job - makes me want to share a nice short video with you fellas.
> 
> Enjoy.


HYUNDAI RULZ *****EZZZZ

Wow. Testing the battery bare-handed with a piece of rebar...


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Reminds me of an anecdote I read on a car forum --
> 
> So the forum member had a friend who worked at a supplier that made plastic interior parts for several major car brands (Ford, GM, Toyota, and Honda). Out in back of the factory, they had four matching dumpsters where they'd toss out the parts that didn't match up to each car brand's quality standards. (that means that each of the four car companies had their own tolerances of what would be acceptable to use in their finished cars)
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that! I can totally relate to this.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah my oldest is in college for music industry. Doesn't even seem like a real degree type program and is overly expensive. But he has a passion for it and with hope he can make a great living producing/recording or wherever it takes him. Just keep preaching to him to always keep his mind on turning his skills and passion into a profitable business also. The program offers a lot towards the industry and how to succeed with it. Regardless it's great to give him this type of opportunity.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I didn't find out until my mom told me - and this was _after_ I enlisted in the military and graduated college -.that my dad used to have serious doubts about me studying music. But he eventually realized, and especially when he saw how hard I was working in the gym before shipping to boot camp, that if I was passionate enough to put in the effort, I'd find a way to make it succeed.

He realized that he got into journalism the same way, it was what he was passionate about. It's true, too - he would get into a serious groove if you asked him what he's been discovering about current events.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

koolpep said:


> Thanks for sharing that! I can totally relate to this.


So can I. Gave BSi a big like and you a big like for recognizing his brilliant illustration that even a simpleton such as I can understand.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It worked out for me. I thought a lot about the lives of my parents and grandparents and spent most of my own life avoiding their mistakes and living as if disaster could strike at any moment. It came pretty close a few times. One day I realized that I had long since outrun my worries and I could take the rest of my grandparents' advice.


And as we have seen disaster can strike at any moment... So best to be prepared... Thus 6 months supply.. Assuming $ holds up, when you retire, be sure you can't spend all you have... God forbid I end up in a nursing home but we made sure we could afford indefinitely for both.. Course I like my retired spec force medic full time idea better.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I didn't find out until my mom told me - and this was _after_ I enlisted in the military and graduated college -.that my dad used to have serious doubts about me studying music. But he eventually realized, and especially when he saw how hard I was working in the gym before shipping to boot camp, that if I was passionate enough to put in the effort, I'd find a way to make it succeed.
> 
> He realized that he got into journalism the same way, it was what he was passionate about. It's true, too - he would get into a serious groove if you asked him what he's been discovering about current events.


In other words no one is truly successful unless passionate about his or hers life's work.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Love that go BUT 43 mm  the other version is much smaller but not as fancy and it isn't blue


Yeah mate.. That's the downside, 43.2 mm.

And the 39.5 mm version is not properly proportioned- the hands are too big for the case and as you said its not good looking as the blue.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> So can I. Gave BSi a big like and you a big like for recognizing his brilliant illustration that *even a simpleton such as I can understand*.


Bro 59, may I remind you that you are the only brain surgeon in OoO? if you are a simpleton, where does this leave the rest of us?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> In other words no one is truly successful unless passionate about his or hers life's work.


It gets _very_ difficult to find financial success in music, however. Military gigs are great in that they're a form of stability in an inherently unstable, cyclical, fickle field. But even then, they're based on the whims of a few policymakers and their signatures.

I haven't played in months, either. I almost don't miss it. The bad part is, between the two groups I've puttered around with since getting out of active duty, I realized that I'm not happy unless the group is playing to a very high standard. For the worse of the two groups, I hated hearing recordings of our concerts. It wasn't a product that I was proud to share. And with the better group, I thought the recordings of the two concerts I played sounded fantastic - but I was _barely_ hanging in there and didn't execute my own part at a level I was truly satisfied with.

So, yeah, I could say it like this: it's frustrating to have a passion and not being able to relax and use whatever outlet comes your way.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> So can I. Gave BSi a big like and you a big like for recognizing his brilliant illustration that even a simpleton such as I can understand.


Dudes, half of my job was explaining stuff to stupid people.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I was recommended for a scholarship program for an MBA course by a previous business mentor.
> 
> Submitted my application today.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate. :-!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah my oldest is in college for music industry. Doesn't even seem like a real degree type program and is overly expensive. But he has a passion for it and with hope he can make a great living producing/recording or wherever it takes him. Just keep preaching to him to always keep his mind on turning his skills and passion into a profitable business also. The program offers a lot towards the industry and how to succeed with it. Regardless it's great to give him this type of opportunity.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Enjoying what you learn is the key ...

Good parenting mate...I'm planning to do the same for mine when she grows up..let she choose her own path.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She first set her sights on Bezos but he was already taken...


What's a few billions eh? Elon will do just as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Speaking of Mini's, Mrs Mav *LOVES* Mini. I've tried many times to get her to trade up for a X5 or X6 and have been denied. She has a literal death grip on hers.


I am sure of that. She is probably a fan of the car. To be fair, it rides well and is quite enjoyable to drive.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, Mrs. BSF loves her Mini convertible. Argh. Thing rattles like a tin can and handles the same way.


1960s Mini?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Dang. My buddies cooper S was on rails.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think that's BSF's assessment after driven his Porsche. 'Cause you compare everything to a Porsche and nothing compares to it....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro 59, may I remind you that you are the only brain surgeon in OoO? if you are a simpleton, where does this leave the rest of us?


Thanks PF, but my capacity in regards to abstract thinking is limited to say the least.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> That was the sporty plan, right? Marry for money, not for looks


That is his strategy. It's to move up the social ladder.

Mind you, I had a friend in university like that. He married into wealth and had all the trappings in life. Big house, fancy cars, lavish wedding, holidays- all paid for by the wife.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


he slimed his phone


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> HYUNDAI RULZ *****EZZZZ
> 
> Wow. Testing the battery bare-handed with a piece of rebar...


If you ever wonder if that's true, I can tell you it is. Cars like that are travelling around in the Australian outback. I am no longer surprised to see a lemon overtaking me on dirt tracks. They'll drive till it can't move anymore, abandon it and walk the rest of the way.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro 59, may I remind you that you are the only brain surgeon in OoO? if you are a simpleton, where does this leave the rest of us?


Amoeba?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think that's BSF's assessment after driven his Porsche. 'Cause you compare everything to a Porsche and nothing compares to it....


Speaking of which, we saw a new Taycan electric on the highway today. Looks sweet. No pics since I was driving.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of which, we saw a new Taycan electric on the highway today. Looks sweet. No pics since I was driving.


I am sure it is. Seen a couple of YouTube videos of it already.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> In other words no one is truly successful unless passionate about his or hers life's work.


Wouldn't say that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> he slimed his phone


That's who I'm gonna call.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Wouldn't say that.


I think there's also a difference between "life's work" and "job (that you do for monetary income)"...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> *It gets very difficult to find financial success in music*, however. Military gigs are great in that they're a form of stability in an inherently unstable, cyclical, fickle field. But even then, they're based on the whims of a few policymakers and their signatures.
> 
> I haven't played in months, either. I almost don't miss it. The bad part is, between the two groups I've puttered around with since getting out of active duty, I realized that I'm not happy unless the group is playing to a very high standard. For the worse of the two groups, I hated hearing recordings of our concerts. It wasn't a product that I was proud to share. And with the better group, I thought the recordings of the two concerts I played sounded fantastic - but I was _barely_ hanging in there and didn't execute my own part at a level I was truly satisfied with.
> 
> So, yeah, I could say it like this: it's frustrating to have a passion and not being able to relax and use whatever outlet comes your way.


 My jazz teacher was one of the best piano players I've met in person. He was also the best drummer and a fantastic bass player. His life was tied to the telephone. He played NY recording sessions on all three instruments on a daily basis, taught lessons, and was the musical director of three churches (his Sundays were really busy). He played with everyone who was anyone and sometimes scored high-paying gigs (Madonna paid $5k/night for keyboards in the 90s) or longer-running stuff like Broadway shows. It was heartbreaking to see how hard he had to scramble to stay afloat.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I do wish you luck. Hope you get in and succeed.


So do I BT...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, she was hot.


You get a High Distinction then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, you won't be surprised when I say that I found a Mitsubishi sticker when I opened the engine bay of *my Smart car.*...


You have a Smart Car?
I didn't see that coming.
Good BSF...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Absolutely! Incidentally, I was musing to myself if I should buy a Focus RS. Last of the hot hatches with drift mode. Ford isn't making them anymore due to emissions targets.


It's not a bad idea.
And they are very tunable.

Check out your fellow WA'er eblackmo's thread on the topic...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Good luck B5! Nah, we will see you here I'm sure!


Lol, probably.

Just less...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> ... which makes me wonder how endangered their professions are as AI and whatnot continue to advance.


They still need real people to develop the algorithms and framework for AI, so demand for people with analytical minds is likely to increase...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She first set her sights on Bezos but he was already taken* for billions by his ex wife*...


FIFY.

Still plenty left though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, you won't be surprised when I say that I found a Mitsubishi sticker when I opened the engine bay of my Smart car....


Nah probably not

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Absolutely! Incidentally, I was musing to myself if I should buy a Focus RS. Last of the hot hatches with drift mode. Ford isn't making them anymore due to emissions targets.


My first car was an '87 Ford meteor. The thinking man's GT40. 
P

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I was. Played junior tennis. Tennis instructor during my university days.


Nice! That was instructor to attractive first year students eh? ;-)

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Bring your racquet when you come to Vancouver.


So racquet and a bottle of whisky then?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a very generous use of the word "electrics" there.


Hahahaha

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Good morning sunshine!


Someone on here once said she looks like a guy in a pic I posted ages ago. Now I look for that in every pic I see of hers.

Her face in this pic looks,very manly

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> They still need real people to develop the algorithms and framework for AI, so demand for people with analytical minds is likely to increase...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


until....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Someone on here once said she looks like a guy in a pic I posted ages ago. Now I look for that in every pic I see of hers.
> 
> Her face in this pic looks,very manly
> 
> Bro of OoO


Bruce?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


>


I now have the theme song in my head

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> #alwaysbuyawhitecarintexas. Especially in S Texas where any paint color will bake in the sun. Like this week supposed to be 100F even in N Texas today.


S Texas? Is that where Brazil is?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Very true! Epic battles between Mac and Borg.
> 
> The Mac match that sticks out in my mind was the 1984 French Open final - Lendl vs Mac. Mac dominated for three sets and lost the next two. Was surprised he made it to the final in the first place.


I'm guessing that was supposed to say he dominated the first two then lost the next three?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The GIF Maestro strikes again!
> 
> And on that note, good night gentlemen.


Love a bit of seven of nine...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> You have a Smart Car?
> I didn't see that coming.
> Good BSF...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's more a reverse BSF

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> My jazz teacher was one of the best piano players I've met in person. He was also the best drummer and a fantastic bass player. His life was tied to the telephone. He played NY recording sessions on all three instruments on a daily basis, taught lessons, and was the musical director of three churches (his Sundays were really busy). He played with everyone who was anyone and sometimes scored high-paying gigs (Madonna paid $5k/night for keyboards in the 90s) or longer-running stuff like Broadway shows. It was heartbreaking to see how hard he had to scramble to stay afloat.


Q: Why did the trombone player cross the road?

A: Dunno, but pretty sure he _wasn't_ going to a gig!

...

What's the difference between a musician and a large pizza?

The pizza can feed a family of four!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Reminds me of an anecdote I read on a car forum --
> 
> So the forum member had a friend who worked at a supplier that made plastic interior parts for several major car brands (Ford, GM, Toyota, and Honda). Out in back of the factory, they had four matching dumpsters where they'd toss out the parts that didn't match up to each car brand's quality standards. (that means that each of the four car companies had their own tolerances of what would be acceptable to use in their finished cars)
> 
> ...


Too bad the parts weren't interchangeable; I would have given Honda's parts to Toyota and Toyota's parts to Ford and GM!

B5, this is what they teach you in the first year of business school... :-d


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

https://en.yema.com/products/yema-superman-mysterious-blue-automatic-ymhf1550a

Yema has its Mysterious Blue diver on clearance. $400 is a pretty good price for what you get. If anyone is looking for a solid beater watch, this is one I'd check out.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Dudes, half of my job was explaining stuff to stupid people.


If it wasn't for stupid people, I would not have had a second career...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> S Texas? Is that where Brazil is?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Think that's where jason10mm lives ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's a few billions eh? Elon will do just as well.


"A billion here, a billion there, pretty soon you're talking about real money" - famous quote from a US Senator.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think that's BSF's assessment after driven his Porsche. 'Cause you compare everything to a Porsche and nothing compares to it....


NRA!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Wouldn't say that.


Maybe not but it def makes the day go by faster.

Otoh, another guy described his job very astutely: "This job sucks for 364 days a year!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 1960s Mini?


2015. I hate the car, especially after the Blue Beast.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Marendra said:


> Took my wife's Q5 in for service and they provided an SQ5 for the next few days.
> 
> Some brake caliber photos for PF to further demonstrate his point.... 21" rims for reference.
> 
> ...


I missed it. What's with the calipers?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> until....


Judgment Day.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Maybe not but it def makes the day go by faster.
> 
> Otoh, another guy described his job very astutely: "This job sucks for 364 days a year!"


Santa Claus?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Q: Why did the trombone player cross the road?
> 
> A: Dunno, but pretty sure he _wasn't_ going to a gig!
> 
> ...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Think that's where jason10mm lives ...


This is LITERALLY what it is like all around me every day 

Texas is crazy, yo.....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Maybe not but it def makes the day go by faster.
> 
> Otoh, another guy described his job very astutely: "This job sucks for 364 days a year!"


If I had to choose between a job that sucked to support my family or a job i enjoyed but could not.... then the job that sucked.. that's just me


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> NRA!


I keep seeing "NRA" pop up on OoO from time to time. Other than Nachos, Rifles & Alcohol, what might it represent here?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Santa Claus?


Bond salesman. He was responsible for covering a couple of firms especially known for being extremely difficult to deal with.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I keep seeing "NRA" pop up on OoO from time to time. Other than Nachos, Rifles & Alcohol, what might it represent here?


Never Read Ahead.

In this case, I thought I had already posted my comment about the Blue Beast vs. the Mini. Turns out I hadn't. Oops.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> If I had to choose between a job that sucked to support my family or a job i enjoyed but could not.... then the job that sucked.. that's just me


I understand your point but glad I was not in that situation. Well maybe one summer when I worked for a crate company at minimum wage. Otherwise passion was always a buzzword I used with resident physicians for whom I was responsible over 45 years. I recall a couple that come to mind that were more interested in making a ton of money than doing the right thing with a highly developed sense moral flexibility.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

These look good, very good.

"Hands-on - Seiko Prospex 'Captain Willard' Reissues SPB151 and SPB153" via @watchville https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/51642/click


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> https://en.yema.com/products/yema-superman-mysterious-blue-automatic-ymhf1550a
> 
> Yema has its Mysterious Blue diver on clearance. $400 is a pretty good price for what you get. If anyone is looking for a solid beater watch, this is one I'd check out.


 Why does it come on leather?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> mine too....
> 
> View attachment 15199837


But are you timing anything on the moon?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> My jazz teacher was one of the best piano players I've met in person. He was also the best drummer and a fantastic bass player. His life was tied to the telephone. He played NY recording sessions on all three instruments on a daily basis, taught lessons, and was the musical director of three churches (his Sundays were really busy). He played with everyone who was anyone and sometimes scored high-paying gigs (Madonna paid $5k/night for keyboards in the 90s) or longer-running stuff like Broadway shows. It was heartbreaking to see how hard he had to scramble to stay afloat.


I respect him for following his passion and his dream. Yes, music gigs don't pay much but it is about time that people who engage individuals to teach music or play live music at venues to remunerate them fairly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You get a High Distinction then...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


In voyeurism.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You have a Smart Car?
> I didn't see that coming.
> Good BSF...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. As in the Mercedes Benz Smart.

Yeah, I had one up to about 4 years ago. It became uneconomical to maintain so I traded it for something else.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's not a bad idea.
> And they are very tunable.
> 
> Check out your fellow WA'er eblackmo's thread on the topic...
> ...


Yeah, he has the LV series and the ones I am looking at is LZ series. They cranked up the boost slightly to keep it ahead of the Megane 275. The LZ is also a 4 pot instead of 5 which shares its engine with Volvo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> They still need real people to develop the algorithms and framework for AI, so demand for people with analytical minds is likely to increase...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


In time to come, only computer programmers will know anything.

I am seeing this happen to the engineering world where companies buy software to do all the hard yards number crunching work which we used to do by hand.

We reached a stage where the younger ones don't even know how the formula is applied and how calculations are done. All these youngster do are 'managing' the design process.

Heck, the university professors themselves forgot how to do 'by hand' calculations already. Lab lessons are done in a computer lab.

Yeah, AI will take over and only a very small fraction of the population will know anything.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Still plenty left though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


He is probably laughing to himself and said if that is what it will take to get rid of her. Hahahaha.

I watched a doco about him in his younger days and he has a weird laughter. Hahahaha.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I understand your point but glad I was not in that situation. Well maybe one summer when I worked for a crate company at minimum wage. Otherwise passion was always a buzzword I used with resident physicians for whom I was responsible over 45 years. I recall a couple that come to mind that were more interested in making a ton of money than doing the right thing with a highly developed sense moral flexibility.


Me too but I would have sacrificed myself if needed. Still would.

Course I was trained from 8 years old to do work I didn't really want to do.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In time to come, only computer programmers will know anything.
> 
> I am seeing this happen to the engineering world where companies buy software to do all the hard yards number crunching work which we used to do by hand.
> 
> ...


Best I can tell this part already true.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My first car was an '87 Ford meteor. The thinking man's GT40.
> P
> 
> Bro of OoO


Snap! I had a Ford Meteor! It was in French Blue, and a manual 5 speed. After warranty, I got an engine swap with a shop to increase the bore and sourced twin cab for more go fast. Plus upgraded suspension from Pedders and brakes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice! That was instructor to attractive first year students eh? ;-)
> 
> Bro of OoO


You get the idea huh?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

"The OP Club" thread looks broken. The last four posts to it (including mine) seem to have gone off into hyperspace. https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/op-club-4825483-6.html


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I now have the theme song in my head
> 
> Bro of OoO


Just go back and play Bananas in Pyjamas and you'll be okay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Q: Why did the trombone player cross the road?
> 
> A: Dunno, but pretty sure he _wasn't_ going to a gig!
> 
> ...


That... that joke in itself is a problem. It sells yourselves short.

Same problem right around the world that musicians are not well remunerated. I think people are not searching for big bucks but a decent wage.

It also doesn't help that in the gig economy, young university students are willing to play gigs at hotels and restaurants for a meagre sum.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 2015. I hate the car, especially after the Blue Beast.


Like I said, once you compare it to a Porsche, nothing comes close to driving dynamics.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That... that joke in itself is a problem. It sells yourselves short.
> 
> Same problem right around the world that musicians are not well remunerated. I think people are not searching for big bucks but a decent wage.
> 
> It also doesn't help that in the gig economy, young university students are willing to play gigs at hotels and restaurants for a meagre sum.


Musician's jokes are the funniest and most vicious of all the professional jokes I've heard (including lawyer jokes).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> This is LITERALLY what it is like all around me every day
> 
> Texas is crazy, yo.....
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200609/c4a8220f0dad17a6d8d1421453d53970.jpg[/IMG]


That makes the long trip to Texas worth it. If anything, I will just want to see the cheerleaders live.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never Read Ahead.
> 
> In this case, I thought I had already posted my comment about the Blue Beast vs. the Mini. Turns out I hadn't. Oops.


NRA should be accompanied by a hashtag.

Like bro 5959HH, I was initially confused


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> If I had to choose between a job that sucked to support my family or a job i enjoyed but could not.... then the job that sucked.. that's just me


Reality sets in.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Best I can tell this part already true.


LOL. Then I should qualify that the small population that already knows will know even less....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> "The OP Club" thread looks broken. The last four posts to it (including mine) seem to have gone off into hyperspace. https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/op-club-4825483-6.html


Time for "The Son of OP Club" to be born.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Musician's jokes are the funniest and most vicious of all the professional jokes I've heard (including lawyer jokes).


Yeah, but that trivialises the real problem of low pay across the whole entertainment sector.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up. Thanks for sharing and remember, #neverreadahead.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Describing me and Mrs BT somewhat. Parents grew up in depression, believed in hard work, saving $. We did just that. Our kids wanted for nothing. Son didn't like school much became mailman. Daughter smarter than me (she found college math too easy), got Chem degree, went on got PhD taught at university til married her bf from college, now doctors wife kids finished her first novel.
> 
> Conclusion : better to grow up hungry... Generations like those today will cycle back and relearn old lessons. IMO


You just described my family there bro BT. My father is just like you, he believes in hard work and saving money. Me, of course, is the who wanted for nothing and wasted my time in college. Didn't turn around until my late 20's and suddenly believed in working hard... learned the hard way and had to work my ass off.

My brothers were smarter, worked hard in school since day one. Both hold Master's degrees and set for life.

So while there's some truth in "better to grow up hungry", I think it still depends on the individual. My kids are growing up wanted for nothing and yet they are looking at life very differently. My older daughter still has no idea what she wants out of life, while my son is already planning his career 10 years down the road...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You just described my family there bro BT. My father is just like you, he believes in hard work and saving money. Me, of course, is the who wanted for nothing and wasted my time in college. Didn't turn around until my late 20's and suddenly believed in working hard... learned the hard way and had to work my ass off.
> 
> My brothers were smarter, worked hard in school since day one. Both hold Master's degrees and set for life.
> 
> So while there's some truth in "better to grow up hungry", I think it still depends on the individual. My kids are growing up wanted for nothing and yet they are looking at life very differently. My older daughter still has no idea what she wants out of life, while my son is already planning his career 10 years down the road...


good to read.... yes no doubt individuality enters into it also.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just go back and play Bananas in Pyjamas and you'll be okay.


Someone say pajamas?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Reminds me of an anecdote I read on a car forum --
> 
> So the forum member had a friend who worked at a supplier that made plastic interior parts for several major car brands (Ford, GM, Toyota, and Honda). Out in back of the factory, they had four matching dumpsters where they'd toss out the parts that didn't match up to each car brand's quality standards. (that means that each of the four car companies had their own tolerances of what would be acceptable to use in their finished cars)
> 
> ...


So I'm practically Honda - I choose 36 shots out of 2000+ for the average outdoor photo session for delivering to my clients...

The Mrs is always complaining, says it's almost impossible to go through all the shots for post processing


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I keep seeing "NRA" pop up on OoO from time to time. Other than Nachos, Rifles & Alcohol, what might it represent here?


Never Read Ahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Someone say pajamas?
> 
> View attachment 15201081


I sure hope she doesn't have a banana in that pyjamas!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never Read Ahead.
> 
> In this case, I thought I had already posted my comment about the Blue Beast vs. the Mini. Turns out I hadn't. Oops.


Enn Arr Ayy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So I'm practically Honda - I choose 36 shots out of 2000+ for the average outdoor photo session for delivering to my clients...
> 
> The Mrs is always complaining, says it's almost impossible to go through all the shots for post processing


That's the problem with digital photography. Would you have done the same if those were film rolls and negatives that you had to process?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, but that trivialises the real problem of low pay across the whole entertainment sector.


It's just morbid humor, like a way to deal with the reality.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the problem with digital photography. Would you have done the same if those were film rolls and negatives that you had to process?


Probably not. But then again I wouldn't know. I mean, kids have all kinds of facial expressions and they are always priceless. So while I probably won't do 2000+, I'd probably go 10, 15 rolls easy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Amoeba?


What does that make me? A virus?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> If I had to choose between a job that sucked to support my family or a job i enjoyed but could not.... then the job that sucked.. that's just me


Yep, been there done that...for 13 years.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I sure hope she doesn't have a banana in that pyjamas!!!


That is a banana-free stats major.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang time flies when your life is filled with OoO and work; gotta keep your priorities.
> 
> According to my watch it's Tuesday
> 
> ...


.... so it is!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> Why does it come on leather?


Stock clearance I'm guessing. It did come with a stainless bracelet option before at regular price.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I never played tennis with anything but a wooden racket, one my dad used in his 50's college days. Of all sports, I'm most unconventional in tennis. I serve right-handed most of the time, and immediately switch to my left hand. Every once in a while I hit return shot right-handed, mainly an overhand smash or a long reach. I was never very good, though.


Lol, in golf I drive right and putt left.... shoot hockey stick left as well. Not very good with either sport.... wonder why? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Had a coworker who said that to me everyday because I was so cheerful... Not


This is you, isn't it?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Good luck mate. :-!


Thanks Krish...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Lol, in golf I drive right and putt left.... shoot hockey stick left as well. Not very good with either sport.... wonder why? 🤣🤣🤣


 I don't know what it is about putting. People will try anything to get that ball in the hole.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My first car was an '87 Ford meteor. The thinking man's GT40.
> P
> 
> Bro of OoO


Lol.
An ex-gf's mum had one. 
Some great memories of what we got up to in that car...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So racquet and a bottle of whisky then?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Using both at the same time could make for a hilarious time on the tennis court...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> until....


The AI becomes self-sustaining and self-developing of course...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Q: Why did the trombone player cross the road?
> 
> A: Dunno, but pretty sure he _wasn't_ going to a gig!
> 
> ...


Ha ha.

Could say the same about actors...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too bad the parts weren't interchangeable; I would have given Honda's parts to Toyota and Toyota's parts to Ford and GM!
> 
> *B5, this is what they teach you in the first year of business school... *:-d


Hopefully I will get to find out soon enough!

Ford and Mazda parts for my Telstar (Ford badged version of the 626) were mostly inter-changeable, but Mazda prices were generally cheaper...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure of that. She is probably a fan of the car. To be fair, it rides well and is quite enjoyable to drive.


To be faaaaaairrrr!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> This is LITERALLY what it is like all around me every day
> 
> Texas is crazy, yo.....


Why doesn't Chuck Norris wear a watch?

Because he *decides* what time it is...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> If I had to choose between a job that sucked to support my family or a job i enjoyed but could not.... then the job that sucked.. that's just me


I've done jobs that sucked for that exact reason, and would do it again...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Amoeba?


Speaking of which.... anybody here ever had amoebic dysentery? Good times.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I keep seeing "NRA" pop up on OoO from time to time. Other than Nachos, Rifles & Alcohol, what might it represent here?


#NeverReadAhead

Or in Jason speak:
#neveraredhead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. As in the Mercedes Benz Smart.
> 
> Yeah, I had one up to about 4 years ago. It became *uneconomical to maintain* so I traded it for something else.


That's ironical given they were originally designed to be cost effective city cars weren't they?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So racquet and a bottle of whisky then?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Only one? What about when you get to calgary? Only a short 10 hour drive away.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> until....


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I missed it. What's with the calipers?


Nice size on the front..... teeny tiny on the rear. PF pet peeve with Audi and Lamborghini.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I keep seeing "NRA" pop up on OoO from time to time. Other than Nachos, Rifles & Alcohol, what might it represent here?


I thought we'd already explained this a few times? I'm #notreadingahead, but fully expect this question has been answered by now.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sporty is on instagram trying to drive up the price on skx watches Come join in. If he wont come back to SoOoO then we gotta go to him


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My first car was an '87 Ford meteor. The thinking man's GT40.
> P
> 
> Bro of OoO


You remember the old Ford Telstar/Mazda 626 hatch? They were a great car. Later came with turbo. Went great in a straight line but I wouldn't trust it around corners with that power.

I reminisce plenty about old cars and think I'd like to buy one but then reality steps in. They are so unsafe and most of them don't register a single star on ANCAP.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Me too but I would have sacrificed myself if needed. Still would.
> 
> Course I was trained from 8 years old to do work I didn't really want to do.


Understand where you're coming from as I HATE yard work but still do it anyhow.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never Read Ahead.
> 
> In this case, I thought I had already posted my comment about the Blue Beast vs. the Mini. Turns out I hadn't. Oops.


Thanks! #neverreadahead = NRA = #nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> NRA should be accompanied by a hashtag.
> 
> Like bro 5959HH, I was initially confused


#NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I keep seeing "NRA" pop up on OoO from time to time. Other than Nachos, Rifles & Alcohol, what might it represent here?


Never 
Read 
Ahead


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never Read Ahead.
> 
> In this case, I thought I had already posted my comment about the Blue Beast vs. the Mini. Turns out I hadn't. Oops.


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Snap! I had a Ford Meteor! It was in French Blue, and a manual 5 speed. After warranty, I got an engine swap with a shop to increase the bore and sourced twin cab for more go fast. Plus upgraded suspension from Pedders and brakes.


LMAO - nice work

Mine was my dad's hand me down car that I gave back.

He still owns it. It was the first new car he ever owned and he still uses it as a run around when he has to park somewhere crappy.

I have a pic of a 7 YO Gun staning next to it. If I remember I'll grab the pic when I'm next there


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Speaking of which.... anybody here ever had amoebic dysentery? Good times.


had this

Giardia is a microscopic parasite that causes the diarrheal illness known as giardiasis. Giardia (also known as Giardia intestinalis, Giardia lamblia, or Giardia duodenalis) is found on surfaces or in soil, food, or water that has been contaminated with feces (poop) from infected humans or animals.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Musician's jokes are the funniest and most vicious of all the professional jokes I've heard (including lawyer jokes).


People who claim to be influencers as a profession are an even better joke


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> People who claim to be influencers as a profession are an even better joke


Godfrey

It's even better when said person has a meltdown on social media ... I say this as a mental health professional too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Reminds me of an anecdote I read on a car forum --
> 
> So the forum member had a friend who worked at a supplier that made plastic interior parts for several major car brands (Ford, GM, Toyota, and Honda). Out in back of the factory, they had four matching dumpsters where they'd toss out the parts that didn't match up to each car brand's quality standards. (that means that each of the four car companies had their own tolerances of what would be acceptable to use in their finished cars)
> 
> ...


Makes complete sense


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the problem with digital photography. Would you have done the same if those were film rolls and negatives that you had to process?


One of the things I found learning to shoot on film is that about 95% of the time when I'm going through my digital shots, I the first photo I've taken of a scene tends to be my favourite


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Hopefully I will get to find out soon enough!
> 
> Ford and Mazda parts for my Telstar (Ford badged version of the 626) were mostly inter-changeable, but Mazda prices were generally cheaper...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


626: the thinking man's 787B


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Only one? What about when you get to calgary? Only a short 10 hour drive away.


Seasons 1-12 of the Simpsons and a few cases of Red Breast


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Sporty is on instagram trying to drive up the price on skx watches Come join in. If he wont come back to SoOoO then we gotta go to him


LMAO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> You remember the old Ford Telstar/Mazda 626 hatch? They were a great car. Later came with turbo. Went great in a straight line but I wouldn't trust it around corners with that power.
> 
> I reminisce plenty about old cars and think I'd like to buy one but then reality steps in. They are so unsafe and most of them don't register a single star on ANCAP.


I took my '94 Skyline to Caves Beach on Sunday; it was raining with heavy (albeit moving) traffic on the way back in the wet. All through the way back my head was going "Note to self, old car, keep a safe distance as you've got no ABS, no airbags and crappy crumple zones"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> You remember the old Ford Telstar/Mazda 626 hatch? They were a great car. Later came with turbo. Went great in a straight line but I wouldn't trust it around corners with that power.
> 
> I reminisce plenty about old cars and think I'd like to buy one but then reality steps in. They are so unsafe and most of them don't register a single star on ANCAP.


I definitely remember.

I had one. Telstar TX5 Turbo variant.

Wheels magazine described them as "Unguided Missiles".

Mine had a turbo upgrade and a significant power boost and you could definitely feel the torque steer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I definitely remember.
> 
> I had one. Telstar TX5 Turbo variant.
> 
> ...


My brother's Mazda MPS also had the dreaded torque steer.

PS Audi Q5 arriving in 2 weeks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, Mrs. BSF loves her Mini convertible. Argh. Thing rattles like a tin can and handles the same way.


My wife loved hers too. Mini Cooper S 3-door hardtop. Handles pretty good and not rattly (maybe because it is not convertible?). Rough harsh ride though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Dang. My buddies cooper S was on rails.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> The GIF Maestro strikes again!
> 
> And on that note, good night gentlemen.


Actually I prefer this Borg to the other one.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> My brother's Mazda MPS also had the dreaded torque steer.


LOL those were terrible for torque steer!



Galaga said:


> PS Audi Q5 arriving in 2 weeks.


NICE!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So racquet and a bottle of whisky then?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Oh yeah!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm guessing that was supposed to say he dominated the first two then lost the next three?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Um, yes. Math was never my strong suit.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Love a bit of seven of nine...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I'm wondering about the other 8....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually I prefer this Borg to the other one.


I'd even argue this Borg has a better top spin than Bjorn ever had!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh yeah!


I haven't played in ages so warning I SUCK about as much as a Ginault (minus the douchetry)


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Seasons 1-12 of the Simpsons and a few cases of Red Breast


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Someone say pajamas?
> 
> View attachment 15201081


Hopefully no banana in those.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I sure hope she doesn't have a banana in that pyjamas!!!


#neverreadahead


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> My brother's Mazda MPS also had the dreaded torque steer.
> 
> *PS Audi Q5 arriving in 2 weeks.*


Always exciting to pick up a new car.

Hope the dealer gives you a pleasant experience...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> mui.richard said:
> 
> 
> > The GIF Maestro strikes again!
> ...


There's nowhere to hide any imperfections in that uniform...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm wondering about the other 8....


Oh my,
Can you imagine having all of them together?
I wouldn't know where to look first.
Eyes popping out of my head...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I'd even argue this Borg has a better top spin than Bjorn ever had!


#Neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Caught up!


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I went to the Omega forums yesterday to write up a thread about buying a Speedmaster. 24 hours later I get just one reply from a poster asking me about whether he should buy an Oyster Perpetual instead.

Sums up Omega right there

/Facepalm 

Amidoingitrite?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Marendra said:


> Nice size on the front..... teeny tiny on the rear. PF pet peeve with Audi and Lamborghini.


Or in clearer OoO language


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

MeiXiang said:


> I went to the Omega forums yesterday to write up a thread about buying a Speedmaster. 24 hours later I get just one reply from a poster asking me about whether he should buy an Oyster Perpetual instead.
> 
> Sums up Omega right there
> 
> ...


Excellent! now go back there and start posting pictures of your Rolexes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's just morbid humor, like a way to deal with the reality.


I understand the humour.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> What does that make me? A virus?


LOL. Perhaps your IQ may be highest amongst us all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That is a banana-free stats major.


Excellent. I know I don't want to be eating bananas....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't know what it is about putting. People will try anything to get that ball in the hole.


Why do you put the balls in the hole?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The AI becomes self-sustaining and self-developing of course...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


August 4th?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Hopefully I will get to find out soon enough!
> 
> Ford and Mazda parts for my Telstar (Ford badged version of the 626) were mostly inter-changeable, but Mazda prices were generally cheaper...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yup. My Ford Meteor was a twin of the old Mazda 323. After a few years, my car was a Frankenkar.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I've done jobs that sucked for that exact reason, and would do it again...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


But would you suck to do a job?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That's ironical given they were originally designed to be cost effective city cars weren't they?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That was the "concept". The reality was much further away.

Cheap to run but service, parts, etc. were expensive. First gen single clutch automatic manual transmission and it started to fail about 100,000km. $6,000 to replace the gearbox for a car that was worth... well $6,000.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Nice size on the front..... teeny tiny on the rear. PF pet peeve with Audi and Lamborghini.


Big biceps and small Willy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> I thought we'd already explained this a few times? I'm #notreadingahead, but fully expect this question has been answered by now.


You can always answer it again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> #NRA


The master of gif.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO - nice work
> 
> Mine was my dad's hand me down car that I gave back.
> 
> ...


Yeah, most people have a shopping trolley car for that.

I remember having an old photo of my Meteor but I couldn't find it. Probably thrown away already while moving. Otherwise I would scan it and show it to you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hopefully no banana in those.





Sappie66 said:


> #neverreadahead


LOL. We said the same thing!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Always exciting to pick up a new car.
> 
> Hope the dealer gives you a pleasant experience...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I am sure they will roll out the red carpet from Sir and Lady Galaga.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or in clearer OoO language
> 
> View attachment 15201467


Went a bit overboard with the front brakes on that one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

MeiXiang said:


> I went to the Omega forums yesterday to write up a thread about buying a Speedmaster. 24 hours later I get just one reply from a poster asking me about whether he should buy an Oyster Perpetual instead.
> 
> Sums up Omega right there
> 
> ...


They're a boring bunch over there. Even a real troll couldn't get people to post 10 pages there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or in clearer OoO language
> 
> View attachment 15201467


That is also an acceptable analogy


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> But would you suck to do a job?


No.
I do have some boundaries...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure they will roll out the red carpet from Sir and Lady Galaga.


And so they should.

A car is a large expense for most people, and any customer spending good $$$ on anything more than an appliance to get from A to B, deserves to be pampered accordingly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

MeiXiang said:


> I went to the Omega forums yesterday to write up a thread about buying a Speedmaster. 24 hours later I get just one reply from a poster asking me about whether he should buy an Oyster Perpetual instead.
> 
> Sums up Omega right there
> 
> ...


Yes, kinda well done.

One can only assume that you want to by a Speedie as you're currently experiencing some sort of acute mental health symptoms?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or in clearer OoO language
> 
> View attachment 15201467


Since you put it that way PF I think I have even less desire to get a Lambo

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why do you put the balls in the hole?


A man who doesn't need to go balls deep is a gifted man. 
Just saying. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Perhaps your IQ may be highest amongst us all.


Hmm you've just reminded me that I need o respond to some posts from a few days ago that required more thought then 1-2 sentences or a Simpsons GIF

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And so they should.
> 
> A car is a large expense for most people, and any customer spending good $$$ on anything more than an appliance to get from A to B, deserves to be pampered accordingly...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I think most car companies will drape a silk cloth over their cars and out a nice ribbon on it. The handover is like a Japanese tea ceremony. He should take a picture of lady Galaga beaming from ear to ear.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Excellent. I know I don't want to be eating bananas....


Never look anyone in the eye when you eat a banana

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why do you put the balls in the hole?


Size permits it?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yes, kinda well done.
> 
> One can only assume that you want to by a Speedie as you're currently experiencing some sort of acute mental health symptoms?
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. Poor @MeiXiang.

I am sure you can fix him. He just needs to come here and get his *ahem* fixed.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> August 4th?


That was my grandfather's birthday. No idea why I wanted to share that.

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Went a bit overboard with the front brakes on that one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Would that be the opposite of a mullet? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Since you put it that way PF I think I have even less desire to get a Lambo
> 
> Brother of OoO


Did you see my response? I said Big biceps, small Willy.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. My Ford Meteor was a twin of the old Mazda 323. After a few years, my car was a Frankenkar.


Thinking man's Shelby eh?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> A man who doesn't need to go balls deep is a gifted man.
> Just saying.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL. Either that, the hole is too deep....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That was the "concept". The reality was much further away.
> 
> Cheap to run but service, parts, etc. were expensive. First gen single clutch automatic manual transmission and it started to fail about 100,000km. $6,000 to replace the gearbox for a car that was worth... well $6,000.


Was this your Meteor?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Big biceps and small Willy.


Sound about right. Unless you're one of the unlucky ones who has both... and you guys have seen my biceps....

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, most people have a shopping trolley car for that.
> 
> I remember having an old photo of my Meteor but I couldn't find it. Probably thrown away already while moving. Otherwise I would scan it and show it to you.


I want to recreate that photo I have as a kid

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Never look anyone in the eye when you eat a banana
> 
> Brother of OoO


Did you see that stupid new show on channel 10? Kiddie? The one where he says to add a wink at the end of a sentence?

Imagine eating a banana, giving side glances and a wink at the end?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you see my response? I said Big biceps, small Willy.


Lol yep

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Size permits it?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Okay. Let me get this straight.

Is the hole too big that the ball can go in, OR is the ball too small that it goes into the hole?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> A man who doesn't need to go balls deep is a gifted man.
> Just saying.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That was my grandfather's birthday. No idea why I wanted to share that.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Shows that you will remember him.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you see that stupid new show on channel 10? Kiddie? The one where he says to add a wink at the end of a sentence?
> 
> Imagine eating a banana, giving side glances and a wink at the end?


Oh god. I haven't seen the ad and have no idea to see the show. Okay maybe it's a comedy?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

So I drove my C7 the 7.5hr drive to my brother's house in Nashville, TN This weekend to go to my Niece's graduation. I primarily drove it down to show my father. He owned a new 1965 C2 back in 1965 but sadly sold it after a very short time. He has sorely missed it all these years. He hasn't seen my car since I got it, and he has REALLY wanted to go for a ride.

Anyways, we are heading out of my brother's subdivision and I spot this exotic European sportscar heading towards us. Low and behold, it is a beautiful red C8. My dad says, "turn around and follow him!" We follow this car to his house and I pull up to his driveway. I had the top down on my car and I politely tell the guy getting out that I've only seen the C8 in pictures up to this point. He has a temporary tag on the car and he says, "jump out and have a peek. We have only had it for a short time, and we just won it in a raffle at The Corvette Museum." I look at him in disbelief. He says, "no kidding, we just won the car!" I congratulated him on such a wonderful bit of good fortune, and talk about my C7 and his new C8 for a few minutes.

It was absolutely beautiful, and I can't believe he won the car. I just thought I would share. I wish I had that kinda luck.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Let me get this straight.
> 
> Is the hole too big that the ball can go in, OR is the ball too small that it goes into the hole?


Profound question Sir Dogbert.

My comment was based on the latter of your scenario.

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thinking man's Shelby eh?
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. I almost bought a Ford Escort that the local guy at the wreckers built from parts in the yard. It had a huge engine block. Could go straight, could not stop because the car was light and the car skidded for miles....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Was this your Meteor?
> 
> Brother of OoO


No, the Smart Car.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Shows that you will remember him.


He was a good man. No one I knew had an issue with him. He used to work for Rolex in the Middle East sometime in the 50's or 60's. Not sure when exactly.

This was the same one who tried to nick my JLC and SD

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sound about right. Unless you're one of the unlucky ones who has both... and you guys have seen my biceps....
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. No need. The wrist shot says it all.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> So I drove my C7 the 7.5hr drive to my brother's house in Nashville, TN This weekend to go to my Niece's graduation. I primarily drove it down to show my father. He owned a new 1965 C2 back in 1965 but sadly sold it after a very short time. He has sorely missed it all these years. He hasn't seen my car since I got it, and he has REALLY wanted to go for a ride.
> 
> Anyways, we are heading out of my brother's subdivision and I spot this exotic European sportscar heading towards us. Low and behold, it is a beautiful red C8. My dad says, "turn around and follow him!" We follow this car to his house and I pull up to his driveway. I had the top down on my car and I politely tell the guy getting out that I've only seen the C8 in pictures up to this point. He has a temporary tag on the car and he says, "jump out and have a peek. We have only had it for a short time, and we just won it in a raffle at The Corvette Museum." I look at him in disbelief. He says, "no kidding, we just won the car!" I congratulated him on such a wonderful bit of good fortune, and talk about my C7 and his new C8 for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Awesome story!!

Hope things are better/okay with you Jmod

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I want to recreate that photo I have as a kid
> 
> Brother of OoO


You should.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I almost bought a Ford Escort that the local guy at the wreckers built from parts in the yard. It had a huge engine block. Could go straight, could not stop because the car was light and the car skidded for miles....


Lmao an escort with a big engine sounds like a handful. Understeer and oversteer all over the place

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh god. I haven't seen the ad and have no idea to see the show. Okay maybe it's a comedy?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah, one of those dumb ones like Kath & Kim.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, the Smart Car.


Hahahaha you were serious about owning that car? I thought it was a joke hahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. No need. The wrist shot says it all.


Hahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You should.


Yeah I definitely will at some point

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, one of those dumb ones like Kath & Kim.




Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> So I drove my C7 the 7.5hr drive to my brother's house in Nashville, TN This weekend to go to my Niece's graduation. I primarily drove it down to show my father. He owned a new 1965 C2 back in 1965 but sadly sold it after a very short time. He has sorely missed it all these years. He hasn't seen my car since I got it, and he has REALLY wanted to go for a ride.
> 
> Anyways, we are heading out of my brother's subdivision and I spot this exotic European sportscar heading towards us. Low and behold, it is a beautiful red C8. My dad says, "turn around and follow him!" We follow this car to his house and I pull up to his driveway. I had the top down on my car and I politely tell the guy getting out that I've only seen the C8 in pictures up to this point. He has a temporary tag on the car and he says, "jump out and have a peek. We have only had it for a short time, and we just won it in a raffle at The Corvette Museum." I look at him in disbelief. He says, "no kidding, we just won the car!" I congratulated him on such a wonderful bit of good fortune, and talk about my C7 and his new C8 for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Lucky guy! What a beauty.

You don't have to wish you have that kind of luck because you have better blessings!

And the fact that you're posting here is a good sign that you're well. Hope you're holding up well too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


Yeah, I watch mindless TV shows.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahaha you were serious about owning that car? I thought it was a joke hahaha
> 
> Brother of OoO


No, I actually did have a smart car up until 2016 - I think. Cute runabout and easy to park.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lucky guy! What a beauty.
> 
> You don't have to wish you have that kind of luck because you have better blessings!
> 
> And the fact that you're posting here is a good sign that you're well. Hope you're holding up well too.


You are correct.........I am a very fortunate person and have much for which to be thankful.

It would help to win an $80,000 sports car though. ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Would that be the opposite of a mullet?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yes.

Party at the front...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> So I drove my C7 the 7.5hr drive to my brother's house in Nashville, TN This weekend to go to my Niece's graduation. I primarily drove it down to show my father. He owned a new 1965 C2 back in 1965 but sadly sold it after a very short time. He has sorely missed it all these years. He hasn't seen my car since I got it, and he has REALLY wanted to go for a ride.
> 
> Anyways, we are heading out of my brother's subdivision and I spot this exotic European sportscar heading towards us. Low and behold, it is a beautiful red C8. My dad says, "turn around and follow him!" We follow this car to his house and I pull up to his driveway. I had the top down on my car and I politely tell the guy getting out that I've only seen the C8 in pictures up to this point. He has a temporary tag on the car and he says, "jump out and have a peek. We have only had it for a short time, and we just won it in a raffle at The Corvette Museum." I look at him in disbelief. He says, "no kidding, we just won the car!" I congratulated him on such a wonderful bit of good fortune, and talk about my C7 and his new C8 for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


It's great that your Dad enjoyed it.

The C8 definitely borrows some Euro exotic design cues, and that red just looks fantastic...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He was a good man. No one I knew had an issue with him. He used to work for Rolex in the Middle East sometime in the 50's or 60's. Not sure when exactly.
> 
> This was the same one who tried to nick my JLC and SD
> 
> Brother of OoO


I like him more and more...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> A man who doesn't need to go balls deep is a gifted man.
> Just saying.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Unless...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I almost bought a Ford Escort that the local guy at the wreckers built from parts in the yard. It had a huge engine block. Could go straight, could not stop because the car was light and the car skidded for miles....


A mate of mine has a mad Capri (essentially an Escort coupe) fetish.

Along with an immaculately restored GT with 3l v6, he has one for drag racing with a built 302 + SC and pretty much all the weight is at the front.

He doesn't even pretend that it can corner - straight lines only - a quarter mile at a time...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao an escort with a big engine sounds like a handful. Understeer and oversteer all over the place
> 
> Brother of OoO


Although with a smaller engine that liked to rev, they were a little ripper.

I lusted after an RS2000 as a kid...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahaha you were serious about owning that car? I thought it was a joke hahaha
> 
> Brother of OoO


So did I.

He totally reverse BSF'd us...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Either that, the hole is too deep....


Common issue. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> You are correct.........I am a very fortunate person and have much for which to be thankful.
> 
> It would help to win an $80,000 sports car though. ;-)


Definitely wouldn't hurt!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, one of those dumb ones like Kath & Kim.


Kath and Kim have their funny moments.

I like Magda Szubanski's character - pathetic and desperate in equal measure makes a funny combination.
And Glenn Robbins is always funny, he is a legend as Russell Coight...






SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's great that your Dad enjoyed it.
> 
> The C8 definitely borrows some Euro exotic design cues, and that red just looks fantastic...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's crazy! And the car is so impressive. Can't wait to see more on the roads.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Definitely wouldn't hurt!


Twss 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I watch mindless TV shows.


That's the best kind.

Shows that make you think too much are hard work. Sometimes you just want simple entertainment.

I just started watch season 2 of West World, and I think I'm going to have to go back and watch season 1 again as the story seems so much more convoluted already...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> You are correct.........I am a very fortunate person and have much for which to be thankful.
> 
> It would help to win an $80,000 sports car though. ;-)


Which model is $80k?

I thought they started at just over $60k?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That's the best kind.
> 
> Shows that make you think too much are hard work. Sometimes you just want simple entertainment.
> 
> ...


I lost interest. Started off cool and turned into something I really had to pay attention to. Too much effort.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Unless...


That'll burn...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Which model is $80k?
> 
> I thought they started at just over $60k?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Different optioned models I guess. I'll take the base model. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I lost interest. Started off cool and turned into something I really had to pay attention to. Too much effort.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah. Not sure if worth it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

And I’m going for the steal now. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Got em! And all caught up. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Different optioned models I guess. I'll take the base model. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Has the ZR1 been released yet?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Has the ZR1 been released yet?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:

https://www.chevrolet.com/performance/corvette

3LT at a touch over $70k could easily reach $80k with a few options...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Has the ZR1 been released yet?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I don't think so but It's not something I follow. I'm not a particular fan of the corvette even though the new ones are very exciting. That's coming from a GM fanboy. The no back seat thing always killed it for me. I still love the late 70's to early 80's models just because they were so sexy and curvy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Different optioned models I guess. I'll take the base model. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The Stingray Is probably the performance bargain.

Looks like it's back in the plans for Australia as well...

https://www.holden.com.au/cars/corvette#Gallery

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't think so but It's not something I follow. I'm not a particular fan of the corvette even though the new ones are very exciting. That's coming from a GM fanboy. The no back seat thing always killed it for me. I still love the late 70's to early 80's models just because they were so sexy and curvy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


C3 is one of the sexiest cars ever built...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The Stingray Is probably the performance bargain.
> 
> Looks like it's back in the plans for Australia as well...
> 
> ...


I'm telling you man; GM can't build an interior for shyt! What's with that center console and rail full of buttons? How will that not be a distraction while driving? How do you ever score road head with that big rail in the way? All that effort put into that console and infotainment system is pure 3rd world. Big flat touch screen can take the place of all those buttons. But of course it's the only disappointment I have with the car.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> C3 is one of the sexiest cars ever built...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The curves man. Pure sex on wheels. This is a great comparison pic.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

MeiXiang said:


> I went to the Omega forums yesterday to write up a thread about buying a Speedmaster. 24 hours later I get just one reply from a poster asking me about whether he should buy an Oyster Perpetual instead.
> 
> Sums up Omega right there
> 
> ...


There is nothing to discuss. The answer is always YES!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you see my response? I said Big biceps, small Willy.


Like those guys injecting synthol into their arms?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I watch mindless TV shows.


Evidently...

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, I actually did have a smart car up until 2016 - I think. Cute runabout and easy to park.


Never driven one but would imagine they're great to park. Easy to find and do

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I like him more and more...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thanks.

I don't think he saw my Omega and Id only hope he would have insulted me if he did

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> A mate of mine has a mad Capri (essentially an Escort coupe) fetish.
> 
> Along with an immaculately restored GT with 3l v6, he has one for drag racing with a built 302 + SC and pretty much all the weight is at the front.
> 
> ...


Those 10 seconds or less....

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Disappointed that my merc hands came in for the Seiko but of course they are shorter than the original hands but I will try them anyways. Pretty sure they will look a bit off and not work out. It was a shot in the dark but it was also a cheap shot in the dark so no harm done. Will post a pic when I get them swapped over maybe this weekend. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Although with a smaller engine that liked to rev, they were a little ripper.
> 
> I lusted after an RS2000 as a kid...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah small revy engine would be amazing. Like a k18 or k20 engine would be awesome!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Kath and Kim have their funny moments.
> 
> I like Magda Szubanski's character - pathetic and desperate in equal measure makes a funny combination.
> And Glenn Robbins is always funny, he is a legend as Russell Coight...
> ...


I loved all Aussie adventures

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Got em! And all caught up.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You're the new BT!

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Twss
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Lol


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> The curves man. Pure sex on wheels. This is a great comparison pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic! I think all Corvettes were decent lookers. Some prettier than others though. My favourite aesthetically is the first one

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> The curves man. Pure sex on wheels. This is a great comparison pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then again, C4 is also a pretty good looking car...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Like those guys injecting synthol into their arms?


Ewwww.

That's seriously FU...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Those 10 seconds or less....
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yes. He got it into the 9's.

I would have loved to have been experienced it, but stripped interior, so no passenger seat and no chance of a ride along, but this thing looked and sounded insane...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> That'll burn...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Do you smoke after sax?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Do you smoke after sax?


Not since I discovered lubricant...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> <snip>
> 
> View attachment 15201669
> 
> ...


I'm turning 50 next year and I'm already feeling a midlife crisis coming on.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> Like those guys injecting synthol into their arms?


Well, natural selection is a *****h, nothing can stop it, even in our modern times, this guy being the perfect example: his chances for finding a mate and transmitting his genes were already below 10%, but by his own will, he reduced it to 0%. Now, at best, he will experience a lot of pain and will be saved by more evolved creatures, surgeons that is; at worst... well, you get the idea


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Marendra said:


> I'm turning 50 next year and I'm already feeling a midlife crisis coming on.


Can't wait to hear how it will materialize... a red convertible 911 (sorry Sappie)? a black Harley Davidson with extra chrome with all the HD branded gear that goes with it? a 24 year old mistress with all the extra gear that goes with it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> You are correct.........I am a very fortunate person and have much for which to be thankful.
> 
> It would help to win an $80,000 sports car though. ;-)


Yes, it is also a blessing to win an $80,000 sports car. The best we (wife and myself) ever won was a bottle of champagne in a raffle draw. Nothing since then. Would have been better to win the mega lottery millions instead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's great that your Dad enjoyed it.
> 
> The C8 definitely borrows some Euro exotic design cues, and that red just looks fantastic...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wonder if they are still coming to Australia? I saw a social media drive for a new brand called GMSV. Sounds like HSV got rebranded to GMSV and they might be selling LHD conversions.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> A mate of mine has a mad Capri (essentially an Escort coupe) fetish.
> 
> Along with an immaculately restored GT with 3l v6, he has one for drag racing with a built 302 + SC and pretty much all the weight is at the front.
> 
> ...


Does he need a parachute to stop his car at the lights? I mean, he will come to a stop at _the_ next set of lights


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Can't wait to hear how it will materialize... a red convertible 911 (sorry Sappie)? a black Harley Davidson with extra chrome with all the HD branded gear that goes with it? a 24 year old mistress with all the extra gear that goes with it?


May I suggest...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Which model is $80k?
> 
> I thought they started at just over $60k?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Options mate, options.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That'll burn...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Is it smoking already?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> https://www.chevrolet.com/performance/corvette
> 
> ...


It will be $700k when landed in Australia.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The Stingray Is probably the performance bargain.
> 
> Looks like it's back in the plans for Australia as well...
> 
> ...


That website is going to get turned off when they stop paying the subscription for the internet...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Ewwww.
> 
> That's seriously FU...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It gets worse...

Yo bro, you even lift???










Though if you crop the photo just right, it is a little exciting


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> C3 is one of the sexiest cars ever built...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Umm... one of, yes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Like those guys injecting synthol into their arms?


Wait. Is that you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Never driven one but would imagine they're great to park. Easy to find and do
> 
> Brother of OoO


You could park two Smart cars in a normal street side parking lot for one oversized Holden.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I loved all Aussie adventures
> 
> Brother of OoO


Go on the loop around Australia if you haven't been. Definitely worth it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Do you smoke after sax?





mui.richard said:


> Not since I discovered lubricant...


Did you just quote yourself and answer your question?

Eww... that is so weird.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait. Is that you?


Close! Me at 17-18 could have been this guys twin (minus the guns).

Would have put my reproductive chances at 10% at that time as well, fortunately lots of studying and some gym time kicked it to 200%


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> I'm turning 50 next year and I'm already feeling a midlife crisis coming on.


Do it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Yes. He got it into the 9's.
> 
> I would have loved to have been experienced it, but stripped interior, so no passenger seat and no chance of a ride along, but this thing looked and sounded insane...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I can well imagine

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> I'm turning 50 next year and I'm already feeling a midlife crisis coming on.


Man it's tough when your idol is Thomas Edison

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, natural selection is a *****h, nothing can stop it, even in our modern times, this guy being the perfect example: his chances for finding a mate and transmitting his genes were already below 10%, but by his own will, he reduced it to 0%. Now, at best, he will experience a lot of pain and will be saved by more evolved creatures, surgeons that is; at worst... well, you get the idea


Lmao

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Can't wait to hear how it will materialize... a red convertible 911 (sorry Sappie)? a black Harley Davidson with extra chrome with all the HD branded gear that goes with it? a 24 year old mistress with all the extra gear that goes with it?


Go 3 from 3

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, it is also a blessing to win an $80,000 sports car. The best we (wife and myself) ever won was a bottle of champagne in a raffle draw. Nothing since then. Would have been better to win the mega lottery millions instead


I think my best was in year 4 when I won first and third place in a raffle. Then again I don't enter these things so I'm not complaining

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That website is going to get turned off when they stop paying the subscription for the internet...


Better register the Commodoreuseek domain

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> It gets worse...
> 
> Yo bro, you even lift???
> 
> ...


WTF is going in there?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Go on the loop around Australia if you haven't been. Definitely worth it.


Nah never been. Furtherest North I've been is Gold Coast, South Port Arthur and west is Adelaide.

One day I'll go through the centre

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you just quote yourself and answer your question?
> 
> Eww... that is so weird.


Godfrey would be proud

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Close! Me at 17-18 could have been this guys twin (minus the guns).
> 
> Would have put my reproductive chances at 10% at that time as well, fortunately lots of studying and some gym time kicked it to 200%


Hahahaha it's funnier because I know what you look like

Brother of OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> C3 is one of the sexiest cars ever built...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


C3 is nice, but IMO, the C2 is the nicest one, specifically the 1965 396ci/425HP. I know a guy that has one just like this one, manual four, limited slip differential, factory A/C and power windows, knock off wheels, and side exhaust. It was the first year they put disk brakes on the Corvette (big four pots calipers front and rear), first and only year for the big block 396ci, that was replaced by the 427 in 66 and 67. Now, the only difference between the 396 and the 427 was the stroke, both of them had 425HP (except the 67 tripower 435HP), but the 396 was more fun to drive since it revved higher than the 427 due to its shorter stroke. Now 427 had more torque at a slightly lower RPM, but since both engines had already too much torque, the lower torque combined with the higer RPM of 396 made the power more manageable, hence 65 C2 396 was a better car than 66-67 C2 427 (except 67 427 tripower), and esthetically more pleasant


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Can't wait to hear how it will materialize... a red convertible 911 (sorry Sappie)? a black Harley Davidson with extra chrome with all the HD branded gear that goes with it? a 24 year old mistress with all the extra gear that goes with it?


Lol, probably just look at a gold Rolex and drive around in my tiny rear calipered A4.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> C3 is nice, but IMO, the C2 is the nicest one, specifically the 1965 396ci/425HP. I know a guy that has one just like this one, manual four, limited slip differential, factory A/C and power windows, knock off wheels, and side exhaust. It was the first year they put disk brakes on the Corvette (big four pots calipers front and rear), first and only year for the big block 396ci, that was replaced by the 427 in 66 and 67. Now, the only difference between the 396 and the 427 was the stroke, both of them had 425HP (except the 67 tripower 435HP), but the 396 was more fun to drive since it revved higher than the 427 due to its shorter stroke. Now 427 had more torque at a slightly lower RPM, but since both engines had already too much torque, the lower torque combined with the higer RPM of 396 made the power more manageable, hence 65 C2 396 was a better car than 66-67 C2 427 (except 67 427 tripower), and esthetically more pleasant
> 
> View attachment 15201969


I never knew they made that in the 396; only the 427.

OoO educates once again

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you just quote yourself and answer your question?
> 
> Eww... that is so weird.


It's called a set up and the punch line...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I never knew they made that in the 396; only the 427.
> 
> OoO educates once again
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yes, 65 was the first year they introduced the big block on the Corvette, and they chose the 396, but only for this year, for some strange reason. It came with different power levels, the highest being 425HP, and the same later applied to the 427, the highest power in 66 being 425HP, and in 67, they had 425HP with a four barrel carburater, or 435HP with 3 double barrel Holley they used to call tripower. Now, I heard about a special 65 with a factory 396 tripower hidden in a collection somewhere, but there is no mention of its existence on the internet. It is said that its proof of authenticity lays in the Aluminum intake manifold that is different from those of the 427s, and dated before its official release (in the casting numbers), also, it is said the 3 Holley double barrels on this car are slightly different from those of the 427


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, natural selection is a *****h, nothing can stop it, even in our modern times, this guy being the perfect example: his chances for finding a mate and transmitting his genes were already below 10%, but by his own will, he reduced it to 0%. Now, at best, he will experience a lot of pain and will be saved by more evolved creatures, surgeons that is; at worst... well, you get the idea


Proof that free will is overrated.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Proof that free will is overrated.


In fact, free will is like the excuse that God gave for the manufacturing defects, like "don't blame me if you turned out to be a moron, I gave you free will, whatever you do and the outcome is your responsability"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or in clearer OoO language
> 
> View attachment 15201467


I don't understand how she holds those things up. Looks like she doesn't do leg day and has no core strength. Probably would be a painfully bony lap dance.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Went a bit overboard with the front brakes on that one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Looks more like her airbags deployed.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Man it's tough when your idol is Thomas Edison
> 
> Brother of OoO


Makeup shotgun!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't understand how she holds those things up. Looks like she doesn't do leg day and has no core strength. Probably would be a painfully bony lap dance.


I'd worry about suffocation before "bony buttocks" in case of a lap dance from her...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, it is also a blessing to win an $80,000 sports car. The best we (wife and myself) ever won was a bottle of champagne in a raffle draw. Nothing since then. Would have been better to win the mega lottery millions instead


It's one thing to tell the wife that made up story, but no need to lie to strangers.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Close! Me at 17-18 could have been this guys twin (minus the guns).
> 
> Would have put my reproductive chances at 10% at that time as well, fortunately lots of studying and some gym time kicked it to 200%


Sperm bank donations shouldn't count


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah never been. Furtherest North I've been is Gold Coast, South Port Arthur and west is Adelaide.
> 
> One day I'll go through the centre
> 
> Brother of OoO


Be careful when driving at night. There's a big friggen rock somewhere in the middle.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> That's the best kind.
> 
> Shows that make you think too much are hard work. Sometimes you just want simple entertainment.
> 
> ...


What I've learned over the lockdown was that I get tired of Saturday movie serial-style TV series ("serieses"? "serie"? or, better, "shows") that carry the same storyline through a whole bunch of episodes. Between Westworld and Star Trek: Discovery, I can't seem to keep up, and I lose my place if I don't watch them after a couple weeks. It's like they're designed for binge-watching and, more importantly for their platforms' revenue, continuing to pay membership fees.

I've also got the entire Star Trek: Voyager series downloaded, and it's much easier to watch. Each episode is a mini-story packaged into less than an hour. Some universal arcs carry through, of course, like the Borg or the Maquis, but each episode's plot has a resolution before the end credits start to roll. I can pick one from the list, watch it, and not feel like I've missed anything earlier _and_ I don't feel compelled to start up the next one right away.

I mean, there's always only so much plot that you can pack into a TV show, and I feel like the current style of series dilutes the content that you'd get in each episode. It's like they're just chapters in a book, whereas older-style series like Voyager are collections of short stories.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm telling you man; GM can't build an interior for shyt! What's with that center console and rail full of buttons? How will that not be a distraction while driving? How do you ever score road head with that big rail in the way? All that effort put into that console and infotainment system is pure 3rd world. Big flat touch screen can take the place of all those buttons. But of course it's the only disappointment I have with the car.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'd rather have a dedicated button for each important function that's always in the same place and always done the same thing instead of a Tesla-style interface that keeps changing based on current context.

(it's also been said that the Model 3 was so rushed that they gave up on designing buttons and decided to throw everything onto the screen instead as a quick solution; they're not wrong, in that it's far faster to create a virtual "button" in code than it is to make a production line for the switches and pieces of plastic _and_ connecting them to the same OS code anyway)

But you'd think that a weekend playmobile with two seats would have room for two sets of golf clubs, too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I'd worry about suffocation before "bony buttocks" in case of a lap dance from her...


Or whiplash:
Bouncing Breast Suit Goes Bust | The Smoking Gun


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't think so but It's not something I follow. I'm not a particular fan of the corvette even though the new ones are very exciting. That's coming from a GM fanboy. The *no back seat thing always killed it for me*. I still love the late 70's to early 80's models just because they were so sexy and curvy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This right here. Other than that, the designers hit a home run!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Or whiplash:
> Bouncing Breast Suit Goes Bust | The Smoking Gun


I remember hearing about this case a while back. IIRC, Ms. Peaks placed her boob on top of the man's head, which caused his soft-tissue injuries. Apparently they were very heavy.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahaha it's funnier because I know what you look like
> 
> Brother of OoO


Right back at yah!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> The curves man. Pure sex on wheels. This is a great comparison pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Stingray is an icon! I think every other version pales...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Not since I discovered lubricant...


GF once told me about lube: "You're gonna love this!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Can't wait to hear how it will materialize... a red convertible 911 (sorry Sappie)? a black Harley Davidson with extra chrome with all the HD branded gear that goes with it? a 24 year old mistress with all the extra gear that goes with it?


I'd go with the mistress first but a new Ferrari wouldn't suck, unlike the new mistress...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Right back at yah!
> 
> View attachment 15202547


That doesn't keep like a Bruce Willis cologne add at all.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Man it's tough when your idol is Thomas Edison
> 
> Brother of OoO


How's about a nice vintage carbon-filament light bulb?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Right back at yah!
> 
> View attachment 15202547


That doesn't look anything like a Bruce Willis cologne advertisement l.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Right back at yah!
> 
> View attachment 15202547


That doesn't look anything like a Bruce Willis cologne advertisement.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Weird triple post. Kept getting failures and ‘refined’ my response each time. Lol


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't understand *how she holds those things up.* Looks like she doesn't do leg day and has no core strength. Probably would be a painfully bony lap dance.


That's where the audience participation part of the lap dance comes in.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> What I've learned over the lockdown was that I get tired of Saturday movie serial-style TV series ("serieses"? "serie"? or, better, "shows") that carry the same storyline through a whole bunch of episodes. Between Westworld and Star Trek: Discovery, I can't seem to keep up, and I lose my place if I don't watch them after a couple weeks. It's like they're designed for binge-watching and, more importantly for their platforms' revenue, continuing to pay membership fees.
> 
> I've also got the entire Star Trek: Voyager series downloaded, and it's much easier to watch. Each episode is a mini-story packaged into less than an hour. Some universal arcs carry through, of course, like the Borg or the Maquis, but each episode's plot has a resolution before the end credits start to roll. I can pick one from the list, watch it, and not feel like I've missed anything earlier _and_ I don't feel compelled to start up the next one right away.
> 
> I mean, there's always only so much plot that you can pack into a TV show, and I feel like the *current style of series dilutes the content that you'd get in each episode. * *It's like they're just chapters in a book, whereas older-style series like Voyager are collections of short stories.*


Well said!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> It gets worse...
> 
> Yo bro, you even lift???
> 
> ...


All I see is a trex


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Diane Kruger looks like she'd be a super-fun dinner date!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I hope George Floyd will be remembered in the same breath as Rosa Parks.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> The curves man. Pure sex on wheels. This is a great comparison pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My father had one of the 4th from bottom. A monster to drive. It along a newly renovated TR6 and a renovated 1965 Mustang convertible was inundated with salt water during a hurricane. They were sold as scrap metal. Although he's always suspected that they were probably not scraped but sold again.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> The curves man. Pure sex on wheels. This is a great comparison pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My father had one of the 4th from bottom. A monster to drive. It along a newly renovated TR6 and a renovated 1965 Mustang convertible was inundated with salt water during a hurricane. They were sold as scrap metal. Although he's always suspected that they were probably not scraped but sold again.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd go with the mistress first but a new Ferrari wouldn't suck, unlike the new mistress...


Forget about the new mistress BSF, you missed your window of opportunity... you'll have to go straight for the Ferrari


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't think so but It's not something I follow. I'm not a particular fan of the corvette even though the new ones are very exciting. That's coming from a GM fanboy. The no back seat thing always killed it for me. I still love the late 70's to early 80's models just because they were so sexy and curvy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


 A buddy had one of those 70s models back in the 80s that he put side pipes on. I burned the heck of out of my calf getting out of it once while wearing shorts.

My dad celebrated his retirement with a Z06 in 2002. It was totally irresponsible of him, but I was glad because he rode his motorcycle less after that. It was incredibly fun to drive and had great acceleration compared to all the family sedans he endured before that. We took it on a big road trip together, visiting places he remembered from his youth. It was a great time.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> C3 is nice, but IMO, the C2 is the nicest one, specifically the 1965 396ci/425HP. I know a guy that has one just like this one, manual four, limited slip differential, factory A/C and power windows, knock off wheels, and side exhaust. It was the first year they put disk brakes on the Corvette (big four pots calipers front and rear), first and only year for the big block 396ci, that was replaced by the 427 in 66 and 67. Now, the only difference between the 396 and the 427 was the stroke, both of them had 425HP (except the 67 tripower 435HP), but the 396 was more fun to drive since it revved higher than the 427 due to its shorter stroke. Now 427 had more torque at a slightly lower RPM, but since both engines had already too much torque, the lower torque combined with the higer RPM of 396 made the power more manageable, hence 65 C2 396 was a better car than 66-67 C2 427 (except 67 427 tripower), and esthetically more pleasant
> 
> View attachment 15201969


Yep, those are the pipes I burned my leg on. 35 years later it hurts just to look at them.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Which model is $80k?
> 
> I thought they started at just over $60k?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Options mate, options.


So.....I threw an arbitrary number of $80k out there because I went on GMs website and 'built one' with just a couple extra options......seriously, there really weren't many add-ons at all. Price-tag came out at $85k-ish.

Yes, the base bone stock version is right at $60k, but even a 1LT with a few options is significantly higher. I highly doubt that many people are ordering a $60,000 C8

ZR1 isn't out yet and neither is the Z06. There are rumors of a new model coined the "Zora". Only the stingray has been released at this point.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Right back at yah!
> 
> View attachment 15202547


That's Akaash! Love his podcast with Schulz.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> So I drove my C7 the 7.5hr drive to my brother's house in Nashville, TN This weekend to go to my Niece's graduation. I primarily drove it down to show my father. He owned a new 1965 C2 back in 1965 but sadly sold it after a very short time. He has sorely missed it all these years. He hasn't seen my car since I got it, and he has REALLY wanted to go for a ride.
> 
> <snip>


All my talks about the 65 Corvette just gave me an idea J71: since you seem to be Corvette fan, and already own 2, how about getting a third one (after the COV dust settles), a 65 C2 like the one your father had, in the same color, and storing it in his garage? I am sure he will gladly take care of it, and drive it from time to time to keep the engine well lubed


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yikes I have a lot of catching up to do tonight.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> All my talks about the 65 Corvette just gave me an idea J71: since you seem to be Corvette fan, and already own 2, how about getting a third one (after the COV dust settles), a 65 C2 like the one your father had, in the same color, and storing it in his garage? I am sure he will gladly take care of it, and drive it from time to time to keep the engine well lubed


Honestly? This was my original plan, but the C2 is just plain overpriced IMHO. Most are around $40k entry level and the sky is the limit it seems. I just can't bring myself to spend that kinda money on one when I can buy a very nice pre-owned C7 for that kinda money. My father and I have discussed the idea, and he agrees. We would both love a C2, but the C3 is the earliest reasonably priced vintage IMHO.

I nearly had him convinced to buy a C6 not too long ago. 2008 with 2LT options, 40k miles, M6 transmission, one-owner and garage kept for $23,000 asking price. When it boils down to it........he just can't get into (or more specifically 'get out of') a sports car anymore. He's had bilateral knee replacements and a total hip arthroplasty. :-(

It was beautiful. This is the car. He loves yellow also.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wonder if they are still coming to Australia? I saw a social media drive for a new brand called GMSV. Sounds like HSV got rebranded to GMSV and they might be selling LHD conversions.


Check out the Holden link I posted earlier...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Does he need a parachute to stop his car at the lights? I mean, he will come to a stop at _the_ next set of lights


Lol.
It's not road legal, purely for drags...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It will be $700k when landed in Australia.


Probably by the time you add in all the taxes and the inevitable Covid-19 economic recovery tax...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That website is going to get turned off when they stop paying the subscription for the internet...


Haha.
Holden marketing team have all been made redundant so there's nobody left to take down old websites.
I didn't think of that...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> It gets worse...
> 
> Yo bro, you even lift???
> 
> ...


Come on Jase!
That's gross.
It's early morning still here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... one of, yes.


I'm permitted more than one favourite aren't I?

Just like watches - can't choose just one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Go on the loop around Australia if you haven't been. Definitely worth it.


Just don't do it Russell Coight style...






SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think my best was in year 4 when I won first and third place in a raffle. Then again I don't enter these things so I'm not complaining
> 
> Brother of OoO


I only ever won small stuff.

I once won a PDA at a customer event I attended for work though.
Problem was, my work was one of the sponsors, and we had donated the PDA, so it had to go back into the draw...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Better register the Commodoreuseek domain
> 
> Brother of OoO


No don't.
Nobody with an IQ above 83 will join...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> WTF is going in there?
> 
> Brother of OoO


He's the Muffin Man...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> Honestly? This was my original plan, but the C2 is just plain overpriced IMHO. Most are around $40k entry level and the sky is the limit it seems. I just can't bring myself to spend that kinda money on one when I can buy a very nice pre-owned C7 for that kinda money. My father and I have discussed the idea, and he agrees. We would both love a C2, but the C3 is the earliest reasonably priced vintage IMHO.
> 
> I nearly had him convinced to buy a C6 not too long ago. 2008 with 2LT options, 40k miles, M6 transmission, one-owner and garage kept for $23,000 asking price. When it boils down to it........he just can't get into (or more specifically 'get out of') a sports car anymore. He's had bilateral knee replacements and a total hip arthroplasty. :-(
> 
> ...


Looks familiar.....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> C3 is nice, but IMO, the C2 is the nicest one, specifically the 1965 396ci/425HP. I know a guy that has one just like this one, manual four, limited slip differential, factory A/C and power windows, knock off wheels, and side exhaust. It was the first year they put disk brakes on the Corvette (big four pots calipers front and rear), first and only year for the big block 396ci, that was replaced by the 427 in 66 and 67. Now, the only difference between the 396 and the 427 was the stroke, both of them had 425HP (except the 67 tripower 435HP), but the 396 was more fun to drive since it revved higher than the 427 due to its shorter stroke. Now 427 had more torque at a slightly lower RPM, but since both engines had already too much torque, the lower torque combined with the higer RPM of 396 made the power more manageable, hence 65 C2 396 was a better car than 66-67 C2 427 (except 67 427 tripower), and esthetically more pleasant
> 
> View attachment 15201969


Thanks PF.

You are right. Cubic Capacity of the engine is not always a straight correlation to power/driveability.

Not unusual for manufacturers to increase capacity in this way - often for marketing purposes... 
#OoOUniversity

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> Honestly? This was my original plan, but the C2 is just plain overpriced IMHO. Most are around $40k entry level and the sky is the limit it seems. I just can't bring myself to spend that kinda money on one when I can buy a very nice pre-owned C7 for that kinda money. My father and I have discussed the idea, and he agrees. We would both love a C2, but the C3 is the earliest reasonably priced vintage IMHO.
> 
> I nearly had him convinced to buy a C6 not too long ago. 2008 with 2LT options, 40k miles, M6 transmission, one-owner and garage kept for $23,000 asking price. When it boils down to it........he just can't get into (or more specifically 'get out of') a sports car anymore. He's had bilateral knee replacements and a total hip arthroplasty. :-(
> 
> ...


Too bad he is no more in a condition to drive a sport car, it would have been such a nice gift to him... that C6 in yellow looks really good though


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, 65 was the first year they introduced the big block on the Corvette, and they chose the 396, but only for this year, for some strange reason. It came with different power levels, the highest being 425HP, and the same later applied to the 427, the highest power in 66 being 425HP, and in 67, they had 425HP with a four barrel carburater, or 435HP with 3 double barrel Holley they used to call tripower. Now, I heard about a special 65 with a factory 396 tripower hidden in a collection somewhere, but there is no mention of its existence on the internet. It is said that its proof of authenticity lays in the Aluminum intake manifold that is different from those of the 427s, and dated before its official release (in the casting numbers), also, it is said the 3 Holley double barrels on this car are slightly different from those of the 427


I think they used the 396 in Camaro's and Nova SS as well, but later?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think my best was in year 4 when I won first and third place in a raffle. Then again I don't enter these things so I'm not complaining
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's the problem mate. You got to be in it to win it. So go out and buy that lottery ticket today.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Better register the Commodoreuseek domain
> 
> Brother of OoO


I am sure there is one already. So many die hard Commodore fans around. Rabid bunch of people.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I think they used the 396 in Camaro's and Nova SS as well, but later?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


True, they also used it on the Chevelle SS and the El Camino SS; you seem to know very well the American muscle, did you have Australian equivalents back then?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah never been. Furtherest North I've been is Gold Coast, South Port Arthur and west is Adelaide.
> 
> One day I'll go through the centre
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's not possible as you need to pass through traditional lands and need a permit here on the WA side. Would have been funny if you did that and got stopped dead in your tracks on the border here. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey would be proud
> 
> Brother of OoO


Godfrey has just bought a new watch. I congratulated him. Nice guy.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I really like those two


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's one thing to tell the wife that made up story, but no need to lie to strangers.


LOL.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now, I heard about a special 65 with a factory 396 tripower hidden in a collection somewhere, but there is no mention of its existence on the internet. It is said that its proof of authenticity lays in the Aluminum intake manifold that is different from those of the 427s, and dated before its official release (in the casting numbers), also, it is said the 3 Holley double barrels on this car are slightly different from those of the 427


You'd know better than anyone that with most things coming out of pre-digital era no proof on the internet does not mean it didn't exist ;-)

On the assumption it's real I'm guessing the owner has had that for a very long time??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> A buddy had one of those 70s models back in the 80s that he put side pipes on. I burned the heck of out of my calf getting out of it once while wearing shorts.
> 
> My dad celebrated his retirement with a Z06 in 2002. It was totally irresponsible of him, but I was glad because he rode his motorcycle less after that. It was incredibly fun to drive and had great acceleration compared to all the family sedans he endured before that. We took it on a big road trip together, visiting places he remembered from his youth. It was a great time.


You've got great memories of the trip, I am sure.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> So.....I threw an arbitrary number of $80k out there because I went on GMs website and 'built one' with just a couple extra options......seriously, there really weren't many add-ons at all. Price-tag came out at $85k-ish.
> 
> Yes, the base bone stock version is right at $60k, but even a 1LT with a few options is significantly higher. I highly doubt that many people are ordering a $60,000 C8
> 
> ZR1 isn't out yet and neither is the Z06. There are rumors of a new model coined the "Zora". Only the stingray has been released at this point.


Thanks for sharing! We will just have to wait and see what they are selling to us, the Treasure Islanders. Everything comes here doubled in price.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Right back at yah!
> 
> View attachment 15202547


hahahaha and I'm attempting to grown my hair too so now it's that but with a haircut that looks like a worse verson of this:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yikes I have a lot of catching up to do tonight.


Welcome to OoO.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> That doesn't keep like a Bruce Willis cologne add at all.


:-(

It's hard


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Check out the Holden link I posted earlier...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Weird triple post. Kept getting failures and 'refined' my response each time. Lol


Congrats


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Haha.
> Holden marketing team have all been made redundant so there's nobody left to take down old websites.
> I didn't think of that...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah, we will probably see the Holden website right up until the domain registration runs out and it gets terminated.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You'd know better than anyone that with most things coming out of pre-digital era no proof on the internet does not mean it didn't exist ;-)
> 
> On the assumption it's real I'm guessing the owner has had that for a very long time??


True, even though the internet has become a huge international archive, there are a lot of datas that haven't made their way there yet.

On the assumption it's real, I too am guessing that the owner has had it for a very long time, probably waiting for the right time to disclose it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> View attachment 15203271


I left one of those in the Arizona desert driving from the Grand Canyon to Vegas. Coming off a dirt road (didn't know it was dirt until we were on it); hit a rock which ripped the sump plug and drained the oil. It was duck too. Thankfully there was a group of us and we met a very helpful off-duty cop who made sure we didn't get run into


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> No don't.
> Nobody with an IQ above 83 will join...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. That's why you register that website. Plenty of low IQ people to sign up and keep it going.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I only ever won small stuff.
> 
> I once won a PDA at a customer event I attended for work though.
> Problem was, my work was one of the sponsors, and we had donated the PDA, so it had to go back into the draw...
> ...


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahahaha and I'm attempting to grown my hair too so now it's that but with a haircut that looks like a worse verson of this:


With the bugs bunny front teeth as well?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, they also used it on the Chevelle SS and the El Camino SS; you seem to know very well the American muscle, did you have Australian equivalents back then?


We had LOADS!

The quickest four door sedan in the world during the early 70s was the XY Falcon GTHO Phase 3.

For your next rabbit hole PF, Australian muscle cars ;-)
https://www.tradeuniquecars.com.au/feature-cars/1809/1971-ford-falcon-xy-gt-ho-phase-iii-review

Also look up my favourite the e49 Charger which is a great example of the displacement, power and drive ability debate


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Good Night Gentlemen

For Sir Dogbert


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahahaha and I'm attempting to grown my hair too so now it's that but with a haircut that looks like a worse verson of this:


Godfrey

When looking for that he was called "Prince William the Bald"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, even though the internet has become a huge international archive, there are a lot of datas that haven't made their way there yet.
> 
> On the assumption it's real, I too am guessing that the owner has had it for a very long time, probably waiting for the right time to disclose it


Fair play to the owner for not selling it during the height of the massive boom in American muscle cars although something like that I'd imagine would always command a hefty premium irrespective of any boom


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> With the bugs bunny front teeth as well?


thankfully no


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We had LOADS!
> 
> The quickest four door sedan in the world during the early 70s was the XY Falcon GTHO Phase 3.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I must have a closer look into the Australian muscle cars, thanks for sharing


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, they also used it on the Chevelle SS and the El Camino SS; you seem to know very well the American muscle, did you have Australian equivalents back then?


I had a 1967 SS chevelle with 396 
. 325 hp


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> :-(
> 
> It's hard


Tmi


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Gentlemen
> 
> For Sir Dogbert
> 
> View attachment 15203439


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Fair play to the owner for not selling it during the height of the massive boom in American muscle cars although something like that I'd imagine would always command a hefty premium irrespective of any boom


Well, how about if we try to find that owner? we do have the sleuthing potential in OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Gentlemen
> 
> For Sir Dogbert
> 
> View attachment 15203439


e49 Charger intro which was the fastest accelerating australian muscle car:
https://www.tradeuniquecars.com.au/john-bowe-reviews/1609/1972-chrysler-valiant-charger-e49-rt-(1)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> e49 Charger intro which was the fastest accelerating australian muscle car:
> https://www.tradeuniquecars.com.au/john-bowe-reviews/1609/1972-chrysler-valiant-charger-e49-rt-(1)


Yeah, the chargers were great cars at that time. Still have a loyal following here in Australia by the diehard fans.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, how about if we try to find that owner? we do have the sleuthing potential in OoO


LOL an owner who's kept the car private for decades is outed on a men's jewellery forum


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting, I must have a closer look into the Australian muscle cars, thanks for sharing


You're welcome. We did build some great cars here; most of which were either 4 door sedans of a 2 door based on a 4 door platform.

I haven't posted any of the Holdens but they made some great cars. I particularly love the sound of the 5 litre Holden v8 which was ditched in the mid-90s in favour of the american sourced v8s

The Australian muscle car market itself is quite interesting; it's a very small market and the muscle cars change hands for quite a bit of money which is fascinating because these cars don't really have much international appeal


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL an owner who's kept the car private for decades is outed on a men's jewellery forum


Well, that would be peculiar, to say the least... I already have some leads, I am sure that if we use our OoO collective brain power, we can out that selfish collector; are you in?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, that would be peculiar, to say the least... I already have some leads, I am sure that if we use our OoO collective brain power, we can out that selfish collector; are you in?


Sure! Well I feel bad for the guy but I'm more interested in knowing whether the car exists


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You're welcome. We did build some great cars here; most of which were either 4 door sedans of a 2 door based on a 4 door platform.
> 
> I haven't posted any of the Holdens but they made some great cars. I particularly love the sound of the 5 litre Holden v8 which was ditched in the mid-90s in favour of the american sourced v8s
> 
> The Australian muscle car market itself is quite interesting; it's a very small market and the muscle cars change hands for quite a bit of money which is fascinating because these cars don't really have much international appeal


We need to continue this educational conversation tomorrow, it's getting quite late


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sure! Well I feel bad for the guy but I'm more interested in knowing whether the car exists


Great, we'll get on the case; I, for one, wouldn't want to be in the guy's shoes!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> We need to continue this educational conversation tomorrow, it's getting quite late


For sure!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I think they used the 396 in Camaro's and Nova SS as well, but later?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Our next door neighbor had a Chevelle 396. Dual wide white racing strips all along the top of the car!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


Is that new?? Don't recall seeing you with one...

Sweet, in any event!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, they also used it on the Chevelle SS and the El Camino SS; you seem to know very well the American muscle, did you have Australian equivalents back then?


#NRA.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is that new?? Don't recall seeing you with one...
> 
> Sweet, in any event!


Not new , I can't add anything new so I can get the red and blue


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is that new?? Don't recall seeing you with one...
> 
> Sweet, in any event!


WOW - BSF got BSF'd

Nice work Jman!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> What I've learned over the lockdown was that I get tired of Saturday movie serial-style TV series ("serieses"? "serie"? or, better, "shows") that carry the same storyline through a whole bunch of episodes. Between Westworld and Star Trek: Discovery, I can't seem to keep up, and I lose my place if I don't watch them after a couple weeks. It's like they're designed for binge-watching and, more importantly for their platforms' revenue, continuing to pay membership fees.
> 
> I've also got the entire Star Trek: Voyager series downloaded, and it's much easier to watch. Each episode is a mini-story packaged into less than an hour. Some universal arcs carry through, of course, like the Borg or the Maquis, but each episode's plot has a resolution before the end credits start to roll. I can pick one from the list, watch it, and not feel like I've missed anything earlier _and_ I don't feel compelled to start up the next one right away.
> 
> I mean, there's always only so much plot that you can pack into a TV show, and I feel like the current style of series dilutes the content that you'd get in each episode. It's like they're just chapters in a book, whereas older-style series like Voyager are collections of short stories.


The original Star Trek was a complete story in each episode as well, so this is consistent.

I agree with you though, series that have a complex continuing thread are all about retaining viewers...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Decided to replace the two Greg Stevens straps I had been using earlier and put the OEM SS bracelet back on my Railmaster. For whatever reason this bracelet gives me a great fit although I'm not a fan of the butterfly clasp.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd rather have a dedicated button for each important function that's always in the same place and always done the same thing instead of a Tesla-style interface that keeps changing based on current context.
> 
> (it's also been said that the Model 3 was so rushed that they gave up on designing buttons and decided to throw everything onto the screen instead as a quick solution; they're not wrong, in that it's far faster to create a virtual "button" in code than it is to make a production line for the switches and pieces of plastic _and_ connecting them to the same OS code anyway)
> 
> ...


Any screen you need to actually * look at* while driving is distracting and potentially dangerous.

Fixed buttons for common tasks are much more intuitive and safer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Decided to replace the OEM SS bracelet on my Railmaster. For whatever reason this bracelet give me a great fit although I'm not a fan of the butterfly clasp.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Decided to replace the OEM SS bracelet on my Railmaster. For whatever reason this bracelet give me a great fit although I'm not a fan of the butterfly clasp.


Looks good , is that another type of Omega bracelet ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Decided to replace the OEM SS bracelet on my Railmaster. For whatever reason this bracelet give me a great fit although I'm not a fan of the butterfly clasp.


What did you replace it with?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, we will probably see the Holden website right up until the domain registration runs out and it gets terminated.


It'll get squatted by a pron link farm, I'll bet.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Looks good , is that another type of Omega bracelet ?


No it's the original OEM bracelet. I just edited my previous confusing post.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It'll get squatted by a pron link farm, I'll bet.


LOL - boganpron

Lozza gets Proven at Lang Lang

Camira Casting Couch

VL Bukake


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It'll get squatted by a pron link farm, I'll bet.


LOL - boganpron

Lozza gets Proven at Lang Lang

Camira Casting Couch

VL Bukake


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> What did you replace it with?


Refer back to my now edited post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Any screen you need to actually * look at* while driving is distracting and potentially dangerous.
> 
> Fixed buttons for common tasks are much more intuitive and safer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Steering wheel of new cars are becoming like an F1 car. All the controls are on the steering wheel. If you still need to reach out to the centre console, or worse, touch a giant iPad on the console, then that is so last century.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


LOL. Screaming Homer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It'll get squatted by a pron link farm, I'll bet.


Nice. At least The demise of Holden will lead to other forms of entertainment


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Steering wheel of new cars are becoming like an F1 car. All the controls are on the steering wheel. If you still need to reach out to the centre console, or worse, touch a giant iPad on the console, then that is so last century.


Paging Mr. Musk. Paging Mr. Musk. You have a message at the front desk.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> No don't.
> Nobody with an IQ above 83 will join...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


If nothing else, you'll solve the problem of what to do with the <83 IQ crowd.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Paging Mr. Musk. Paging Mr. Musk. You have a message at the front desk.


LOL. How do you know I was referring to a a Tesla? 

I could be talking about a Volvo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> If nothing else, you'll solve the problem of what to do with the <83 IQ crowd.


Exactly! That will keep them occupied so they won't be out in the streets causing trouble


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> A buddy had one of those 70s models back in the 80s that he put side pipes on. I burned the heck of out of my calf getting out of it once while wearing shorts.
> 
> My dad celebrated his retirement with a Z06 in 2002. It was totally irresponsible of him, but I was glad because he rode his motorcycle less after that. It was incredibly fun to drive and had great acceleration compared to all the family sedans he endured before that. We took it on a big road trip together, visiting places he remembered from his youth. It was a great time.


Owning a sports or classic car is only a small part of the experience.
It's what you do with it that really matters.

You and your dad got it right...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, they also used it on the Chevelle SS and the El Camino SS; you seem to know very well the American muscle, did you have Australian equivalents back then?


No.
I'm just fascinated by US Muscle Cars.

Most of the big blocks never made it here for our models.

We got the GM 327 and 350 in selected limited models, Ford topped out with a 351, and Chrysler had the 360, but put it in luxury spec, not performance models...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You'd know better than anyone that with most things coming out of pre-digital era no proof on the internet does not mean it didn't exist ;-)
> 
> On the assumption it's real I'm guessing the owner has had that for a very long time??


Back in those days, there was often a way to option cars with almost anything within reason from the manufacturers parts bin.
This was especially so if you had strong links to the manufacturer, were a dealer, a supplier or a key/high profile customer.

Bill Burke, who was the MD of Ford Australia at the time notoriously had built a custom black, (non-standard colour), XY GT with a 429 big block although the standard car was only available with a 351.

I ordered an XR8 via a mate who worked at Ford and he used a process used to build press fleet cars to get me some non-standard options...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I left one of those in the Arizona desert driving from the Grand Canyon to Vegas. Coming off a dirt road (didn't know it was dirt until we were on it); hit a rock which ripped the sump plug and drained the oil. It was duck too. Thankfully there was a group of us and we met a very helpful off-duty cop who made sure we didn't get run into


You seem to have trouble with cars in other countries...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> No.
> I'm just fascinated by US Muscle Cars.
> 
> Most of the big blocks never made it here for our models.
> ...


You would have enjoyed time with me when I was 18 then.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> No.
> I'm just fascinated by US Muscle Cars.
> 
> Most of the big blocks never made it here for our models.
> ...


You would have enjoyed time with me when I was 18 then.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mrs BT ride (her daddy gave it to her new) in 1971... Heading to work.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Screaming Homer.


THink that's his first appearance in SoOoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Bill Burke, who was the MD of Ford Australia at the time notoriously had built a custom black, (non-standard colour), XY GT with a 429 big block although the standard car was only available with a 351.
> 
> I ordered an XR8 via a mate who worked at Ford and he used a process used to build press fleet cars to get me some non-standard options...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That car still exist?

Nice on your xr8


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> You seem to have trouble with cars in other countries...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I don't have a great history with rental cars all of which happened when i wasn't being silly with them


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That's why you register that website. Plenty of low IQ people to sign up and keep it going.


Will they know how to sign up?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We had LOADS!
> 
> The quickest four door sedan in the world during the early 70s was the XY Falcon GTHO Phase 3.
> 
> ...


E49 was an under-rated beast.

The fact it had a straight six meant it flew under the radar of the V8's that were starting to be more prominent after the success of the Falcon GT...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I had a 1967 SS chevelle with 396
> . 325 hp


You were in Aussie parlance - a hoon...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, the chargers were great cars at that time. Still have a loyal following here in Australia by the diehard fans.


Hey Charger!

Remember the (groan) TV commercials?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT ride (her daddy gave it to her new) in 1971... Heading to work.
> View attachment 15203763


Wow, that's in amazing shape! Talk about taking care of your things...

Only one problem: There seems to be a big smudge on the window. Not sure how you could have missed it...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Back in those days, there was often a way to option cars with almost anything within reason from the manufacturers parts bin.
> This was especially so if you had strong links to the manufacturer, were a dealer, a supplier or a key/high profile customer.
> 
> Bill Burke, who was the MD of Ford Australia at the time notoriously had built a custom black, (non-standard colour), XY GT with a 429 big block although the standard car was only available with a 351.
> ...


It is good to have friends in high places


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You seem to have trouble with cars in other countries...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Problem of going from RHD to LHD. I am sure he collected a few scrapes along the way


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT ride (her daddy gave it to her new) in 1971... Heading to work.
> View attachment 15203763


The Malibu of today is nothing like the Malibu back then


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> THink that's his first appearance in SoOoO


Congratulations!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Will they know how to sign up?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Umm.... 

Judging from Facebook, Gumtree and Whirlpool, I don't think there's any problem with getting dumb, stupid and low life's to sign up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Hey Charger!
> 
> Remember the (groan) TV commercials?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Drawing a blank on all this American muscle car talk...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> E49 was an under-rated beast.
> 
> The fact it had a straight six meant it flew under the radar of the V8's that were starting to be more prominent after the success of the Falcon GT...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


YOu could argue that with any genuine performance six released in Australia. XR6 Turbo, VL Turbo (the RB25/30 conversion made decent power). Never mind Torana

We are a culture of V8s and one of the things that bugs me about Aussie culture and motorsport is the 'v8 or nothing' mentality. I mean look at what happened with the supercars in the late 80s and 90s


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Drawing a blank on all this American muscle car talk...


Let's see if we can move on to something more universally understood...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Problem of going from RHD to LHD. I am sure he collected a few scrapes along the way


LOL are you implying I'm OoO Maldonado?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!

Regards

Gundanado


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> YOu could argue that with any genuine performance six released in Australia. XR6 Turbo, VL Turbo (the RB25/30 conversion made decent power). Never mind Torana
> 
> We are a culture of V8s and one of the things that bugs me about Aussie culture and motorsport is the 'v8 or nothing' mentality. I mean look at what happened with the supercars in the late 80s and 90s


Godfrey

Just realised my mate has a RB26 and accompanying gearbox sitting around that's a project for him to put into a VL


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Drawing a blank on all this American muscle car talk...


My all time favourite car was an 87 Saab so I'm just plodding along wondering what Greta would think of this discussion.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My all time favourite car was an 87 Saab so I'm just plodding along wondering what Greta would think of this discussion.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


GF

Although I've got to admit that I often roll down the window on my 5.2L Jeep to hear the muted growl. There must be some evolutionary programming with men and hearing a growl, e.g. danger.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Our next door neighbor had a Chevelle 396. Dual wide white racing strips all along the top of the car!


Big block + Small car = plenty of fun...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Decided to replace the two Greg Stevens straps I had been using earlier and put the OEM SS bracelet back on my Railmaster. For whatever reason this bracelet gives me a great fit although I'm not a fan of the butterfly clasp.


It's a good looking bracelet and complements the watch well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL - boganpron
> 
> Lozza gets Proven at Lang Lang
> 
> ...


I would not be surprised if Boganpron already exists...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> If nothing else, you'll solve the problem of what to do with the <83 IQ crowd.


But they still won't be adding any value to society or doing anything useful...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You would have enjoyed time with me when I was 18 then.


I reckon I would enjoy any time I spent with you BT.

You would have some fascinating stories to tell.

Or any of the OoO'ers for that matter.

We are all very different, and don't always agree on everything, but have a shared sense of the absurd and a sense of humour, and can learn a lot from each other, so that makes for interesting conversations...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT ride (her daddy gave it to her new) in 1971... Heading to work.
> View attachment 15203763


She still has that?

Very seventies, very nice...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> THink that's his first appearance in SoOoO


Nope. It took a while but I think he made an appearance around post 160 or so?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That car still exist?


Not sure.
Rumours abound, but the general belief is it was given away and is still in local hands, but not seen in years.

By the way, appears it was a 428 Cobrajet, not a 429 as I previously stated.

https://www.whichcar.com.au/features/the-story-of-the-ford-xw-falcon-428-cobra-jet-gt



Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice on your xr8


Yes it was.
Debadged, de-striped, Brembo brakes and suspension from a GT, full leather interior and ICE/Electrics from a Fairmont Ghia and every option box ticked.

It was a dog in terms of build quality though and I got rid of it before the end of lease when I got an offer for it I couldn't refuse...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is good to have friends in high places


He's still a good mate, but left Ford years ago...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> My all time favourite car was an 87 Saab so I'm just plodding along wondering what Greta would think of this discussion.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I was more a maroon golf kinda guy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Nope. It took a while but I think he made an appearance around post 160 or so?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


WOW - that's a memory BT


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> YOu could argue that with any genuine performance six released in Australia. XR6 Turbo, VL Turbo (the RB25/30 conversion made decent power). Never mind Torana
> 
> *We are a culture of V8s *and one of the things that bugs me about Aussie culture and motorsport is the 'v8 or nothing' mentality. I mean look at what happened with the supercars in the late 80s and 90s


Although interestingly, V8's only made up around 10-20% of the market at any one time, and straight sixes were our main engine choice for a long time...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Regards
> 
> *Gundanado*


*

That's gonna stick...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...*


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Not sure.
> Rumours abound, but the general belief is it was given away and is still in local hands, but not seen in years.
> 
> By the way, appears it was a 428 Cobrajet, not a 429 as I previously stated.
> ...


That is awesome


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Debadged, de-striped, Brembo brakes and suspension from a GT, full leather interior and ICE/Electrics from a Fairmont Ghia and every option box ticked.
> 
> It was a dog in terms of build quality though and I got rid of it before the end of lease when I got an offer for it I couldn't refuse...


Shame it was a dog as it sounded like quite the car at the time


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Just realised my mate has a RB26 and accompanying gearbox sitting around that's a project for him to put into a VL


Should slot straight in to replace the standard RB30...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> Although I've got to admit that I often roll down the window on my 5.2L Jeep to hear the muted growl. There must be some evolutionary programming with men and hearing a growl, e.g. danger.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


We are all inherently Bad to the Bone...






SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Caught up!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL are you implying I'm OoO Maldonado?


Absolutely! Gunner the Grunter.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gundanado


Gundanado sounds clever. Like Gunnar + Tornado.

I was thinking of Gunnanaldo which is Gunnar + Maldonado


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Just realised my mate has a RB26 and accompanying gearbox sitting around that's a project for him to put into a VL


Is the gearbox still... sitting around?

Then like all Aussie projects, it will still be lazing around in ten years' time


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My all time favourite car was an 87 Saab so I'm just plodding along wondering what Greta would think of this discussion.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


A SAAB?

Does it fly?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF


LOL. I just realised that you can be an Aussie.

Godfrey gets truncated to GF.
GF will eventually get shortened to G.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> ....I've got to admit that I often roll down the window on my 5.2L Jeep to hear the muted growl. There must be some evolutionary programming with men and hearing a growl...


That just mean that you have an inner bogan. Like me


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Big block + Small car = plenty of fun...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Phew! 

Got to admit that when o first read your post, I thought you said;

Big Kok + Small car = plenty of fun... 

Say, does it work the same with Big biceps + Small Willy?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I would not be surprised if Boganpron already exists...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Let me check....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Although interestingly, V8's only made up around 10-20% of the market at any one time, and straight sixes were our main engine choice for a long time...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Time to move on and shift gears into the future mate. Turbo 4 cylinders and partial electrification


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That's gonna stick...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


He will wear it with pride.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Shame it was a dog as it sounded like quite the car at the time


Did you call?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Phew!
> 
> Got to admit that when o first read your post, I thought you said;
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know, as I don't have either...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me check....


And?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Now this crap appears on my Google Adsense.

Thanks. My wife will probably be wondering what am I up to when I tell her I am "working"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That is awesome


It certainly is...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Shame it was a dog as it sounded like quite the car at the time


It was nice to drive most of the time, and sounded great, but was back in for warranty repairs frequently.

Drivetrain "clunked" on takeoff, (6spM - considered normal), dash rattled, climate control issues, leather peeling, paint issues/uneven coverage, (black pearl), constant brake squeal such that it never felt as "solid" as the AU it replaced...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Did a photoshoot today and yesterday, both outdoor sessions and I'm basically burnt.
Under the scorching sun with an ambient temperature of 31~32°C...

The view was very nice though!


----------



## Time for Wristy Business (Jan 15, 2017)

This is a weird thread....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Time for Wristy Business said:


> This is a weird thread....


It all makes sense if you read every post from the start...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Time for Wristy Business said:


> This is a weird thread....


This is a weird comment...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

At times I feel this is the only watch I'll actually _need_...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We are all inherently Bad to the Bone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am SHOCKED that no one has tried to remake this with a Fast and Furious spin or something!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> We are all inherently Bad to the Bone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were going to post this vid:


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Time for Wristy Business said:


> This is a weird thread....


Yeah, but what are your top ten favorite Omegas?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Did a photoshoot today and yesterday, both outdoor sessions and I'm basically burnt.
> Under the scorching sun with an ambient temperature of 31~32°C...
> 
> The view was very nice though!


I don't get it.

Are these the only work-safe pics from this shoot?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, but what are your top ten favorite Omegas?


Dude, _*I*_ can't even come up with ten favorite Omegas, even including the one that my dad handed down to me...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I am SHOCKED that no one has tried to remake this with a Fast and Furious spin or something!


I'm not. Urethane and carbon fiber parts don't un-dent themselves.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm not. Urethane and carbon fiber parts don't un-dent themselves.


I've never seen any of my sheet metal undent itself.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I've never seen any of my sheet metal undent itself.


You have to cast some sort of spell on it, I guess. "De-denta aluminiuminusa!"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Found this peacock outfit for Mrs Mav. Think she'll like it?










Couldn't get onto WUS yesterday, kept giving me errors or not loading.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

As a slight tangent to some of the recent American muscle car talk, any one here looking forward to the new Bronco?

Could be pretty cool, especially if they release a Raptor edition.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Found this peacock outfit for Mrs Mav. Think she'll like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll like it more than she will.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

3rd-gen green Sumo for today.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Dude, _*I*_ can't even come up with ten favorite Omegas, even including the one that my dad handed down to me...


Exactly, although *if* I ever had to go back to Omega I think the pre-ceramic planet ocean is okay.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Exactly, although *if* I ever had to go back to Omega I think the pre-ceramic planet ocean is okay.


Speaking *hypothetically*, of course


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> You'll like it more than she will.


That's the point, since I'm a selfish bastard. :-d


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> WOW - that's a memory BT


Except BT would have got the number of the post right.

First Omega didn't appear until post 217:



Black5 said:


> This thread is missing pictures of Ω.
> 
> So people can express their opinions...


It took until post 468 for Homer to appear...



Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> As a slight tangent to some of the recent American muscle car talk, any one here looking forward to the new Bronco?
> 
> Could be pretty cool, especially if they release a Raptor edition.


Looks like a Honda E with a lift kit.

(used to tease a fellow Marine that his Bronco was basically just a lifted version of my Civic)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking *hypothetically*, of course


Of course


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought you were going to post this vid:


No primal V8 rumbling in that one...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I've never seen any of my sheet metal undent itself.


You've never owned a car possessed by the devil then...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Found this peacock outfit for Mrs Mav. Think she'll like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reserve judgement until I see more pictures from the back and sides as well...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> As a slight tangent to some of the recent American muscle car talk, any one here looking forward to the new Bronco?
> 
> Could be pretty cool, especially if they release a Raptor edition.


First thought was it looks like a Range Rover Evoque after Botox treatment...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> At times I feel this is the only watch I'll actually _need_...


It is the only watch you will ever need.

** Jedi mind trick ** 

You can sell them all now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Found this peacock outfit for Mrs Mav. Think she'll like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're in the midst of preparing for migrating to a new platform and everyone will be locked out for a few hours when they are ready with the switch over.

The administrator WatchSeekr posted this in the "Site Issues" thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> As a slight tangent to some of the recent American muscle car talk, any one here looking forward to the new Bronco?
> 
> Could be pretty cool, especially if they release a Raptor edition.


That looks ugly


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> I reserve judgement until I see more pictures from the back and sides as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Kinda side shot!










How about video?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Are these the only work-safe pics from this shoot?


Oh no, I was waiting for the client and thought it would be nice to share the scenery with our bros here that's all.

A couple of my "work photos" from today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is the only watch you will ever need.
> 
> ** Jedi mind trick **
> 
> You can sell them all now.


Wish your Jedi mind trick actually works...would save a huge bundle!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Oh no, I was waiting for the client and thought it would be nice to share the scenery with our bros here that's all.
> 
> A couple of my "work photos" from today.


Nice photos


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Wish your Jedi mind trick actually works...would save a huge bundle!


I have convinced myself that I should only buy Seiko


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> First thought was it looks like a Range Rover Evoque after Botox treatment...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yeah, my first thought too. Very Land Rover / Ranger Rover look in that design. It's like OJ and Victoria Beckham designed it together.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Oh no, I was waiting for the client and thought it would be nice to share the scenery with our bros here that's all.
> 
> A couple of my "work photos" from today.


What watch is the man wearing? Looks big and clunky.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> 3rd-gen green Sumo for today.


For when the Hulk just won't do.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What watch is the man wearing? Looks big and clunky.


I think he's the guy who snagged the POS1


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What watch is the man wearing? Looks big and clunky.


Didn't think anyone would notice...
It's this one.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I think he's the guy who snagged the POS1


I have never seen him wear Tudor...only Cartier and AP so far


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Didn't think anyone would notice...
> It's this one.


That's not insignificant. Yikes.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I have never seen him wear Tudor...only Cartier and AP so far


No Rolex? Hmm.....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> No Rolex? Hmm.....


Too pedestrian...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You would have enjoyed time with me when I was 18 then.


Amazing how any of us were able to survive our late teens and early twenties, myself included.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Good night gentlemen, had been an exhausting day today


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Told myself I wouldn't, but I switched to the Hulk just before leaving for work.

Just got to work, hit my watch on the door frame, and my first thought was, "oh good, it's just the Seiko". 

No marks, all is well.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Oh no, I was waiting for the client and thought it would be nice to share the scenery with our bros here that's all.
> 
> A couple of my "work photos" from today.


Nice pictures Bro Dick, but careful with the Bokeh if you don't wan't to end up like Tony Northrup


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice pictures Bro Dick, but careful with the Bokeh if you don't wan't to end up like Tony Northrup


This one was deliberate. 

Have many photos where all of them are in focus, I like this one as the eldest brother really "stood out".

No worries bro PF, been in the buz long enough to know that while these "out of focus shots" are nice, clients ALWAYS want some photos with everyone sharply in focus.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT ride (her daddy gave it to her new) in 1971... Heading to work.
> View attachment 15203763


Black vinyl on root beer I believe that was. That's pretty great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

One of my son's acquaintances just Daumented his Corvette with this Ferrari 458 about which I know absolutely nothing although I suspect PF probably does.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> One of my son's acquaintances just Daumented his Corvette with this Ferrari 458 about which I know absolutely nothing although I suspect PF probably does.


I sense a bad outcome for the vette in a quick race.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> As a slight tangent to some of the recent American muscle car talk, any one here looking forward to the new Bronco?
> 
> Could be pretty cool, especially if they release a Raptor edition.


I'm still on the fence because it's not full size. But it also follows the old Bronco2 heritage. Haven't checked out powertrain options yet. Either way I would buy it before a Jeep.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Too pedestrian...


What about his Cartier? Anything wild in his collection?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You've never owned a car possessed by the devil then...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


A possessed car just sucks. Had friends who have had a few. If those cars could inconvenience you at all the wrong times, it was a definite.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> A possessed car just sucks. Had friends who have had a few. If those cars could inconvenience you at all the wrong times, it was a definite.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You mean a repossessed car? Stands to reason as the previous owner of a repo likely didn't have the means or desire for routine maintenance.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That looks ugly


It's a bronco. It's supposed to be ugly.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> It's a bronco. It's supposed to be ugly.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's also supposed to improve the more times you hit it with a hammer.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> This one was deliberate.
> 
> Have many photos where all of them are in focus, I like this one as the eldest brother really "stood out".
> 
> No worries bro PF, been in the buz long enough to know that while these "out of focus shots" are nice, clients ALWAYS want some photos with everyone sharply in focus.


I know you are the OoO master of photography, love your pictures; you inspired me to start my photographic research which led me to this Canadian photographer/satirical comedian; I really find his videos very entertaining


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Taking a break from cowboys, cheerleaders, and sabretooths for a little staycation at a local resort. So far the great white turtle has survived the lazy river


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Dude, _*I*_ can't even come up with ten favorite Omegas, even including the one that my dad handed down to me...


GF

Now I'm trying to think of whether I can pick out ten Omegas that I'd like have from their current catalog. This mainly comes from visiting ADs and whatnot, of course, not ownership (recall that I have just one in the box).

1. Speedy Pro (space nerd, duh)
2. maybe the latest Seamaster Pro
3. um... 38 Aqua Terra?
4. Globemaster -- I'd like it better if it had a screw-in crown, tbh. Also think the annual calendar is cool but it's biiig.
5. I'd be cool with either of the Pyeongchang Olympic editions just because of the family connection
6. ?

Regular Constellations I never quite jibed with in-hand; Seamaster 1948 w/ small seconds and leaf hands actually look pretty nice, but they were limited and are probably gone; Deville Prestige are fine but kinda milquetoast; Tresor makes no sense if it has a date; the City Editions add auto winding to the Tresor style but I don't feel any affinity for the cities they represent; X-33? *shrug*;

Man, I dunno. Pretty much anything I didn't mention I've already dismissed or never given a second glance. I can't get past how the PO feels almost cylindrical, for example, and I didn't like the SM300's straight lugs.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Oh no, I was waiting for the client and thought it would be nice to share the scenery with our bros here that's all.
> 
> A couple of my "work photos" from today.


Apple Watch.

Are you sure that they can afford your services

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Good night gentlemen, had been an exhausting day today


Dang you sure know how to open your aperture.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Now I'm trying to think of whether I can pick out ten Omegas that I'd like have from their current catalog. This mainly comes from visiting ADs and whatnot, of course, not ownership (recall that I have just one in the box).


I'm not sure ANY watch company makes 10 watches I want, other than dial and case material differences of the same model.

Walking into an OB and told to pick 10 models I think I could do alright, they have a nice spread of sport, dress, and niche watches. 2-3 for the wife for sure. They definitely have more for the ladies IMHO.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Apple Watch.
> 
> Are you sure that they can afford your services
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I always get great treatment at the AD when I wear my AW.

It's probably a combination of the sales clerks thinking, "Okay, this will be a fun challenge!" and "Ha, lookit that goober, 'a fool and his money are easily parted'..."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I'm not sure ANY watch company makes 10 watches I want, other than dial and case material differences of the same model.
> 
> Walking into an OB and told to pick 10 models I think I could do alright, they have a nice spread of sport, dress, and niche watches. 2-3 for the wife for sure. They definitely have more for the ladies IMHO.


Yeah, they have a variety, that's for sure. You can get a chrono in nearly every model range, for example (or at least you could until recently). Ask me to pick just one or two and that's easy. More than that, and I'd start going, "Well, this one's interesting and would be cool to have to represent so-and-so in watchmaking..." but it might never get any wrist time.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Now I'm trying to think of whether I can pick out ten Omegas that I'd like have from their current catalog. This mainly comes from visiting ADs and whatnot, of course, not ownership (recall that I have just one in the box).
> 
> ...


You missed this one










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> You missed this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I wouldn't say I 'missed it', Bob"

(I need to find one in a shop first)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> You missed this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The winding crown on that Omega is not bad but not much of anything else. That said, I'm maybe the only one on SoOoO who doesn't mind the long lugs on the SM300 that might be my favorite Omega. No date function, jumping hour hand, decent bracelet and no helium escape crown are all nice features. Doubt though I'll buy another SM300 again although anything's possible.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> "I wouldn't say I 'missed it', Bob"
> 
> (I need to find one in a shop first)
> 
> View attachment 15205381


Same here. One day I might get lucky.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Exactly, although *if* I ever had to go back to Omega I think the pre-ceramic planet ocean is okay.










If?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> She still has that?
> 
> Very seventies, very nice...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL no... Long gone... Course me wrecking it didn't help much.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Didn't think anyone would notice...
> It's this one.


Least means he can afford pics.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In time to come, only computer programmers will know anything.
> 
> I am seeing this happen to the engineering world where companies buy software to do all the hard yards number crunching work which we used to do by hand.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more mate... |>


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I'm not sure ANY watch company makes 10 watches I want.


Ginault?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Marendra said:


> View attachment 15205397
> 
> If?


Yup, had that one. Liked it a lot. A bit top heavy, but fun to wear.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, this is for you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, this is for you.


Thx she was beautiful. Odd timing as I was looking at a Mrs BT photo from 1971 just now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Least means he can afford pics.


Another Linda Ronstadt story...

After becoming a mega-rock star, Ronstadt decided she wanted to do an album of classic show tunes; she offered Nelson Riddle (Frank Sinatra's producer) the job as her producer. He was unsure to say the least, so he asked his daughter.

Nelson: What do you think I should do? I've never worked with a rock star before...
Daughter: Well, at least you know her checks won't bounce...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Thx she was beautiful. Odd timing as I was looking at a Mrs BT photo from 1971 just now.


The cosmos tapped on my shoulder.

She had a drop-dead gorgeous smile, that's for sure.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Kinda side shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.
Tell Mrs. mav that it meets with OoO approval and she should wear this outfit at every opportunity...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Oh no, I was waiting for the client and thought it would be nice to share the scenery with our bros here that's all.
> 
> A couple of my "work photos" from today.


The bubbles are a nice effect...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, my first thought too. Very Land Rover / Ranger Rover look in that design. It's like OJ and Victoria Beckham designed it together.


Before, or after he (allegedly) beats her up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Didn't think anyone would notice...
> It's this one.


 I like his taste,
In watches, and women...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Amazing how any of us were able to survive our late teens and early twenties, myself included.


True.
I had many close calls and did lots of stupid things. In cars usually.
It took an advanced driving course at a young age to prove to me what a bad driver I really was and to change my ways.
Probably saved my life and others...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> One of my son's acquaintances just Daumented his Corvette with this Ferrari 458 about which I know absolutely nothing although I suspect PF probably does.


The last of the naturally aspirated V8's from Ferrari.
You just need to know it's awesome...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> You mean a repossessed car? Stands to reason as the previous owner of a repo likely didn't have the means or desire for routine maintenance.


Haha.
Wouldn't touch one of those.
I'm talking about a car with evil intent...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> It's also supposed to improve the more times you hit it with a hammer.


I thought that applied to the aluminium bodied Land Rovers.

They could take a beating...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Exactly, although *if* I ever had to go back to Omega I think the pre-ceramic planet ocean is okay.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> You missed this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that would be my favourite in their current catalogue.
Haven't seen one IRL yet though, so reserve judgement on size...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> LOL no... Long gone... Course me wrecking it didn't help much.


Ouch...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Ginault?


But they only make one Rolex, err, I mean model, don't they?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@Mav 
Love this


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

All caught up early this morning.

Got confirmation of entry into the MBA course, and a part scholarship to boot.
Starts next month.
Have to thank my referees who wrote me up very positively...


SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Galaga said:


>


Ughh missing it now.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Didn't think anyone would notice...
> It's this one.


FIFY, now it's recognizable


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> All caught up early this morning.
> 
> Got confirmation of entry into the MBA course, and a part scholarship to boot.
> Starts next month.
> ...


Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> One of my son's acquaintances just Daumented his Corvette with this Ferrari 458 about which I know absolutely nothing although I suspect PF probably does.


All I know is that we can't let anyone daument the son of a SoOoO; try to know where he lives so we can send BSF to daument him as soon as he gets his Ferrari Roma


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> All caught up early this morning.
> 
> Got confirmation of entry into the MBA course, and a part scholarship to boot.
> Starts next month.
> ...


Congratulations mate! Well done! Now the hard work begins!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> FIFY, now it's recognizable


It's all a blur to me....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Modded AK dial in the car. Let's see how I like it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The cosmos tapped on my shoulder.
> 
> She had a drop-dead gorgeous smile, that's for sure.


Like this one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> All caught up early this morning.
> 
> Got confirmation of entry into the MBA course, and a part scholarship to boot.
> Starts next month.
> ...


congratulation! Way to go.

Showed them OoO I bet.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Apple Watch.
> 
> Are you sure that they can afford your services
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood





Betterthere said:


> Least means he can afford pics.


Last I checked the condo they live in has a rental value of $15 ~ 16K. If they own it, it's worth about just shy of $9M...

The $1k I charge them is peanuts.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What about his Cartier? Anything wild in his collection?


Nothing particularly wild, it was the new Santos.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Last I checked the condo they live in has a rental value of $15 ~ 16K. If they own it, it's worth about just shy of $9M...
> 
> The $1k I charge them is peanuts.


So what does this guy do? Or maybe her - what does she do?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> All caught up early this morning.
> 
> Got confirmation of entry into the MBA course, and a part scholarship to boot.
> Starts next month.
> ...


Huge congrats bro!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So what does this guy do? Or maybe her - what does she do?


Don't think I'm at the liberty to discuss.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Don't think I'm at the liberty to discuss.


Ok. I'll just keep watching the Donald Duck gif.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Modded AK dial in the car. Let's see how I like it.
> View attachment 15205959


I think you need the Mercedes hands and the coronet. 

Looks really flashy. Very nice


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Don't think I'm at the liberty to discuss.


Mob definitely the mob


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Last I checked the condo they live in has a rental value of $15 ~ 16K. If they own it, it's worth about just shy of $9M...
> 
> The $1k I charge them is peanuts.


Maybe your fee needs to be $3k?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Don't think I'm at the liberty to discuss.












But


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Black5 said:


> All caught up early this morning.
> 
> Got confirmation of entry into the MBA course, and a part scholarship to boot.
> Starts next month.
> ...


Goodonya mate!!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!


Thanks.
I'm actually looking forward to going back to school - virtually anyway as it is mostly online...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations mate! Well done! Now the hard work begins!!!


I don't think of it as work, as I'm actually looking forward to learning...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Which one Gentlemen?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

first one...blue hands meh


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you need the Mercedes hands and the coronet.
> 
> Looks really flashy. Very nice


The hands are un-hackable, AFAIK, so what you see is what you get.

I might try out some flieger-esque versions later, like with an hour track inboard to match the hour hand. I've got a bunch of clock backgrounds already, though.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> first one...blue hands meh


Bonus is that it has no date.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Which one Gentlemen?
> View attachment 15206149
> 
> View attachment 15206151


Blue top for shizzle


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Blue top for shizzle


Sorry?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Don't think I'm at the liberty to discuss.


Ah, her brothel business is good eh?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Mob definitely the mob


Or that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Sorry?


The top one ....fo shizzle


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Which one Gentlemen?
> View attachment 15206149
> 
> View attachment 15206151


Ah. I like the white one but for the hands - should be a darker heat-blued blue, or plain black hands. Top one looks good. Yeah, top one.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah. I like the white one but for the hands - should be a darker heat-blued blue, or plain black hands. Top one looks good. Yeah, top one.


Bottom one looks too much like a modded watch. Like the dial though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Bottom one looks too much like a modded watch. Like the dial though.


If you mod the hands to black or dark blue, it would not look modded.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> If you mod the hands to black or dark blue, it would not look modded.


Mate if they had a Miyota or some Seiko base automatic movement it would be the best beater you could get as I must admit quartz doesn't do much for me. It's like it has no soul.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thanks.
> I'm actually looking forward to going back to school - virtually anyway as it is mostly online...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good for you brother. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Still also deciding between these two. Yes, Sappie it's a green watch.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They're in the midst of preparing for migrating to a new platform and everyone will be locked out for a few hours when they are ready with the switch over.
> 
> The administrator WatchSeekr posted this in the "Site Issues" thread.


See? We don't need to leave the safe confines of SoOoO.... we have brothers that can bring us news of the outside world!

(Spoken with Amish accent)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Bonus is that it has no date.


Have owned a few of his...including the first version.. solid for the money

he does have an auto


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Mate if they had a Miyota or some Seiko base automatic movement it would be the best beater you could get as I must admit quartz doesn't do much for me. It's like it has no soul.


Oh. Didn't know it was quartz. Nothing wrong with quartz but, like you, I'd pass.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Still also deciding between these two. Yes, Sappie it's a green watch.
> 
> View attachment 15206239



Back to the green Sumo at home.








And homemade pizzas for me and my daughter.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> But


Now I have that go gos song in my head.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Back to the green Sumo at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That isn't a pizza bro sap that looks like some degenerate European burger but maybe it will be tasty


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> congratulation! Way to go.
> 
> Showed them OoO I bet.


Absolutely NOT.

A couple of my referees know about my watch fetish, but no-one really cares or takes an interest...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Huge congrats bro!


Thanks!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Goodonya mate!!!


Thanks!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Which one Gentlemen?
> View attachment 15206149
> 
> View attachment 15206151


First one - for legibility...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Back to the green Sumo at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the way we make home made pizza.
Throw anything we can find on a base...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Now I have that go gos song in my head.


Belinda Carlisle looks much better later when she went solo...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Which one Gentlemen?
> View attachment 15206149


This one


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> This one


If I buy it this one will leave the nest.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Which one Gentlemen?
> View attachment 15206149
> 
> View attachment 15206151


Blue dial by far for me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Which one Gentlemen?
> View attachment 15206149
> 
> View attachment 15206151





Betterthere said:


> first one...blue hands meh


This^


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> If I buy it this one will leave the nest.
> 
> View attachment 15206479











This calls for a Homer Simpson family decision


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

@Cobia 

Thoughts ? Re Scurfa


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know you are the OoO master of photography, love your pictures; you inspired me to start my photographic research which led me to this Canadian photographer/satirical comedian; I really find his videos very entertaining


Master of photography? No no no, I'll always consider myself a student.
He's funny though...that's not even a proper grey card! 

A proper grey card should always be grey pigment painted on a flat surface, meaning you will always get a consistent reading when you use it as a target. With a fabric printed in grey, you will get different readings depending on which part of the grey card you captured, and the angle of the light reflecting off the surface as a woven surface is never really flat.

This is what I use.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> All caught up early this morning.
> 
> Got confirmation of entry into the MBA course, and a part scholarship to boot.
> Starts next month.
> ...


Don't forget to post interesting pics of your hot teachers, and best to stay away from the youngsters.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> FIFY, now it's recognizable


Dang you've got talents.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Which one Gentlemen?
> View attachment 15206149
> 
> View attachment 15206151


You should ask Snagg he's practically a brand ambassador.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Which one Gentlemen?
> View attachment 15206149
> 
> View attachment 15206151


Between these two, the bluesy.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Mate if they had a Miyota or some Seiko base automatic movement it would be the best beater you could get as I must admit quartz doesn't do much for me. It's like it has no soul.


Where I'm at now, I agree with the quartz statement. But I think that they've got some mechanical in their lineup. The owner is a professional diver and also pretty active on WUS.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Back to the green Sumo at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you planning on eating both of those. Oops can't read.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Which one Gentlemen?
> View attachment 15206149
> 
> View attachment 15206151


I'll have to go against the general consensus and say thewhite one; blue face watches are the trend today, everybody wants blue, blue DJ, blue APRO, blue here, blue there; it's a fun watch, go out of the beaten path, take some risk in your life, be adventurous, defy the watch community conventions and go for the white one with the crazy cyan hands!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Back to the green Sumo at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow no wonder it's named a Sumo it dwarfs those pizzas.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I'll have to go against the general consensus and say thewhite one; blue face watches are the trend today, everybody wants blue, blue DJ, blue APRO, blue here, blue there; it's a fun watch, go out of the beaten path, take some risk in your life, be adventurous, defy the watch community conventions and go for the white one with the crazy cyan hands!


It's actually silver


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> All caught up early this morning.
> 
> Got confirmation of entry into the MBA course, and a part scholarship to boot.
> Starts next month.
> ...


Big congrats! but I hope it won't distract you too much from your OoO attendance, after all, this IS the real source of universal knowledge



Black5 said:


> Thanks.
> I'm actually looking forward to going back to school - virtually anyway as it is mostly online...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Great, you'll share your login info so we can crash your courses at will


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I like the dial of the white/silver but think that the hands dominate too much (a good thing if you are interested in seeing the time) but prefer the no date for the cleaner look and hassle (I thought that it was mechanical). But I’d probably get a Scufa before a Citizen as I like their simplicity and uniqueness.

Edit: I’ve been looking at their grey


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> It's actually silver


Even better!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like the dial of the white/silver but think that the hands dominate too much (a good thing if you are interested in seeing the time) but prefer the no date for the cleaner look and hassle (I thought that it was mechanical). But I'd probably get a Scufa before a Citizen as I like their simplicity and uniqueness.
> 
> Edit: I've been looking at their grey
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The Citizen lacks charm, @cobia mentioned it to me. It's a shame because their eco drive quartz movement is fantastic and extremely accurate.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Where I'm at now, I agree with the quartz statement. But I think that they've got some mechanical in their lineup. The owner is a professional diver and also pretty active on WUS.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


If he is active here then there should be a buy one get one free deal then I wouldn't have to be asking everyone.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't forget to post interesting pics of your hot teachers, and best to stay away from the youngsters.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Lol. Online course, so not likely to actually see them in person.

If any are hot I'll be sure to let you all know...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Still also deciding between these two. Yes, Sappie it's a green watch.
> 
> View attachment 15206239


big green fan here but think the black looks better here, id have to see this green in person, its a bit swampy, im not sure.
When they do a traditional batman with the 1/3 blue on the bezel and everything else black, thats the one id get.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Still also deciding between these two. Yes, Sappie it's a green watch.
> 
> View attachment 15206239


big green fan here but think the black looks better here, id have to see this green in person, its a bit swampy, im not sure.
When they do a traditional batman with the 1/3 blue on the bezel and everything else black, thats the one id get.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big congrats! but I hope it won't distract you too much from your OoO attendance, after all, this IS the real source of universal knowledge
> 
> Great, you'll share your login info so we can crash your courses at will


Sure...

Umm.

Then again, collectively, the brains trust of OoO probably knows more than will be covered in the course anyway, so no point for you to log in and see stuff you already know.

Computer says no...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> @Cobia
> 
> Thoughts ? Re Scurfa


The scurfas are real deal divers made by a diver, each one is tested, from all reports they tick all the boxes including price.
If you want to flip it later it will be an easy flip.
I like this one, the eels model, the yellow hands give it some pop from the flat blue which can be a bit boring if you have a few watches that colour.








pic found online

Go the eels!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Sure...
> 
> Umm.
> 
> ...


For the first time, you misunderstood me B5, the idea of us login to your courses is just a mere attempt to spread some of OoO wisdom in the real world, you know, trying to improve the declining human condition


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The hands are un-hackable, AFAIK, so what you see is what you get.
> 
> I might try out some flieger-esque versions later, like with an hour track inboard to match the hour hand. I've got a bunch of clock backgrounds already, though.


Come to think of it, the hands do look like a Datejust....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Where I'm at now, I agree with the quartz statement. But I think that they've got some mechanical in their lineup. The owner is a professional diver and also pretty active on WUS.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


His posting handle is... you guessed it. Scurfa


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, a rare sighting today for Western Australia. Saw a white coloured McLaren 570S along a remote highway on my way back from a worksite. I think he was stretching his legs as he was going at warp speed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Today is the hottest in Hong Kong since this summer - 35°C (95°F) recorded earlier and it's now 32°C even though it's already in the evening.

Need to cool off!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, a rare sighting today for Western Australia. Saw a white coloured McLaren 570S along a remote highway on my way back from a worksite. I think he was stretching his legs as he was going at warp speed.


I hate to say this but I believe Mclaren is taking over the exotic car world. I see more and more of them on the road. Although I'm a ferrari fanboy, I completely understand why one would choose Mclaren over the other options. To top it off, people are actually putting real miles on their Mclarens also. They may be the most well rounded supercar made.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Today is the hottest in Hong Kong since this summer - 35°C (95°F) recorded earlier and it's now 32°C even though it's already in the evening.
> 
> Need to cool off!


This is a great pic. Torn up stockings in with that pose in a subway car. I dig it. REALLY pretty girl too. Beautiful face.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, her brothel business is good eh?


How do you think they met??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> All caught up early this morning.
> 
> Got confirmation of entry into the MBA course, and a part scholarship to boot.
> Starts next month.
> ...


Way to go, dude! That's amazing news and I'm sure you will be a stellar student. Lots of great stuff to learn.

If you go the management consultant or banker route, make sure each contract indemnifies you against _everything_! Makesure the language is so tight you can't even be sued. :-d


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Belinda Carlisle looks much better later when she went solo...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Here's an example. Ignore the still...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate to say this but I believe Mclaren is taking over the exotic car world. I see more and more of them on the road. Although I'm a ferrari fanboy, I completely understand why one would choose Mclaren over the other options. To top it off, people are actually putting real miles on their Mclarens also. They may be the most well rounded supercar made.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I am seeing a lot more of them around here in DC. There's a dealer near us in Virginia, but the fact that I am seeing so many on the road compared to the competitors is interesting. I have never driven one, so what is it about the McLaren? Is it the drive, the "it's not a fezza or lambo" effect, or something else? FWIW I think they sound terrific.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't forget to post interesting pics of your hot teachers, and best to stay away from the youngsters.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


B5, don't listen to this!! Go for the full MBA experience!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Lol. Online course, so *not likely to actually see them in person.*
> 
> If any are hot I'll be sure to let you all know...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Bummer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> If he is active here then there should be a buy one get one free deal then I wouldn't have to be asking everyone.


On the other hand if he discovered you're an OoO brother, he might charge you MSRP + 10%. Maybe even more.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Cobia said:


> big green fan here but think the black looks better here, id have to see this green in person, its a bit swampy, im not sure.
> When they do a traditional batman with the 1/3 blue on the bezel and everything else black, thats the one id get.


I think I'd go with the black too, but keep in mind Galaga is partial to green. He almost likes the Hulk.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I am seeing a lot more of them around here in DC. There's a dealer near us in Virginia, but the fact that I am seeing so many on the road compared to the competitors is interesting. I have never driven one, so what is it about the McLaren? Is it the drive, the "it's not a fezza or lambo" effect, or something else? FWIW I think they sound terrific.


I think PF is the only one who could give an adequate comparative analysis between McLaren and Ferrari. PF, how about it?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I think PF is the only one who could give an adequate comparative analysis between McLaren and Ferrari. PF, how about it?


You mean there are SoOoO members without a mid-engine exotic sports car?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate to say this but I believe Mclaren is taking over the exotic car world. I see more and more of them on the road. Although I'm a ferrari fanboy, I completely understand why one would choose Mclaren over the other options. To top it off, people are actually putting real miles on their Mclarens also. They may be the most well rounded supercar made.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I see more McLarens in LA LA land, than other exotics. If I could, the 570 would be my choice over a Ferrari or Lambo.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Warning: Do not view this if you're about to eat.

This is a shot of a severely damaged lung that a woman with CV19 suffered and had to undergo a double lung transplant to save her life. Doctors said they've never seen a lung with such severe damage...









Holy crap!!

Happy to note that the woman is doing well after the operation.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Warning: Do not view this if you're about to eat.
> 
> This is a shot of a severely damaged lung that a woman with CV19 suffered and had to undergo a double lung transplant to save her life. Doctors said they've never seen a lung with such severe damage...
> 
> ...


Yikes! Glad she is recovering. Looks like a badly cooked piece of meat.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Warning: Do not view this if you're about to eat.
> 
> This is a shot of a severely damaged lung that a woman with CV19 suffered and had to undergo a double lung transplant to save her life. Doctors said they've never seen a lung with such severe damage...
> 
> ...


Although it reminds me of a comedian's joke...

"Doctors use pictures to try to get you to stop smoking. 'Here's a diseased lung,' they say. Ewww! And then they get another picture: 'Here's a healthy lung.' Ewww!"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Lol. Online course, so not likely to actually see them in person.
> 
> If any are hot I'll be sure to let you all know...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


If your hot female professor happens to drop her pen while she is pacing back-and-forth across your computer screen while lecturing, be sure to take a screen-capture at the appropriate moment. Thanks bud.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I am seeing a lot more of them around here in DC. There's a dealer near us in Virginia, but the fact that I am seeing so many on the road compared to the competitors is interesting. I have never driven one, so what is it about the McLaren? Is it the drive, the "it's not a fezza or lambo" effect, or something else? FWIW I think they sound terrific.


Same in Vancouver. I might see a Maclaren every day.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> For the first time, you misunderstood me B5, the idea of us login to your courses is just a mere attempt to spread some of OoO wisdom in the real world, you know, trying to improve the declining human condition


I get it.

I have no doubt that your experience and wisdom alone, (let alone the rest of OoO), would add significant value to any business course curriculum.

I certainly would welcome it, just not sure how I would introduce you all to the class. Lol.

You might have to give up your International Man Of Mystery persona...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Today is the hottest in Hong Kong since this summer - 35°C (95°F) recorded earlier and it's now 32°C even though it's already in the evening.
> 
> Need to cool off!


Well, she's not gonna help cool things down...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Today is the hottest in Hong Kong since this summer - 35°C (95°F) recorded earlier and it's now 32°C even though it's already in the evening.
> 
> Need to cool off!


No ring? No wristwatch, either? Must be available!

BTW, was this for her Tinder profile, or her resume?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Way to go, dude! That's amazing news and I'm sure you will be a stellar student. Lots of great stuff to learn.
> 
> If you go the management consultant or banker route, make sure each contract indemnifies you against _everything_! Makesure the language is so tight you can't even be sued. :-d


Thanks BSF,

I'm pretty familiar with contracts, but there's always going to be more to learn, and I don't expect to get everything I need from the course alone.

The harsh reality is that qualifications open doors in the employment market to wider and more lucrative opportunities, and not having this has limited me in the past...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's an example. Ignore the still...


Great pop song, and she's definitely looking good there...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Thanks BSF,
> 
> I'm pretty familiar with contracts, but there's always going to be more to learn, and I don't expect to get everything I need from the course alone.
> 
> ...


Exactly right. That piece of paper is worth a lot just from that perspective alone. Again, best of luck!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> No ring? No wristwatch, either? Must be available!
> 
> BTW, was this for her Tinder profile, or her resume?


Maybe both. She might have been applying for a job at that client's brothel... :-d


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate to say this but I believe Mclaren is taking over the exotic car world. I see more and more of them on the road. Although I'm a ferrari fanboy, I completely understand why one would choose Mclaren over the other options. To top it off, people are actually putting real miles on their Mclarens also. They may be the most well rounded supercar made.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think I am seeing more Ferrari's locally than ever before, but as DiF alluded to in an earlier post, we have a very effective and enthusiastic dealer here in Melbourne, that runs lots of events and has a reputation for fantastic service.
In the market these cars exist in, that can really make an enormous difference.

It's also quite common for them to provide a quite generous guaranteed (conditional) buy back price for the cars they sell, which helps maintain value in the secondary market.

If you could buy a slightly used 458 and know you could sell it back to them after 12 months at pretty much the same price you bought it, it's almost crazy to consider anything else...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bummer.


True,
Hopefully this might change as I get into the course and restrictions start getting relaxed more.
I'm actually looking forward to networking with some of the other students as well...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's a nice bright sunny day, so we need this.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I think PF is the only one who could give an adequate comparative analysis between McLaren and Ferrari. PF, how about it?


[waits for definitive response from PF]...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> True,
> Hopefully this might change as I get into the course and restrictions start getting relaxed more.
> I'm actually looking forward to networking with some of the other students as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


"Gotta network to get work."


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You mean there are SoOoO members without a mid-engine exotic sports car?


I've got plenty.

None of them are over 12" long though...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Warning: Do not view this if you're about to eat.
> 
> This is a shot of a severely damaged lung that a woman with CV19 suffered and had to undergo a double lung transplant to save her life. Doctors said they've never seen a lung with such severe damage...
> 
> ...


Can't even tell that was a lung!

Great they were able to save her.
Double lung transplants require donors, and aren't viable for everyone, so she was very lucky...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> If your hot female professor happens to drop her pen while she is pacing back-and-forth across your computer screen while lecturing, be sure to take a screen-capture at the appropriate moment. Thanks bud.


More likely to be fat, balding, middle aged captains of industry, and maybe even some MOR's amongst them, so I'll try to get some Rolex wrist shots...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Gotta network to get work."


So true...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

It's time for sleep.

Greek placeholder tonight...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I get it.
> 
> I have no doubt that your experience and wisdom alone, (let alone the rest of OoO), would add significant value to any business course curriculum.
> 
> ...


Just make yourself out to be a man of extreme importance and we can be your entourage.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's a nice bright sunny day, so we need this.
> 
> View attachment 15207903


Perfect length of crop top IMO.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I've got plenty.
> 
> None of them are over 12" long though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


#twss.....


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Warning: Do not view this if you're about to eat.
> 
> This is a shot of a severely damaged lung that a woman with CV19 suffered and had to undergo a double lung transplant to save her life. Doctors said they've never seen a lung with such severe damage...
> 
> ...


I would question that this is 100% due to a viral infection and would highly suspect some underlying more chronic issue.

Sucks to be sure.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Warning: Do not view this if you're about to eat.
> 
> This is a shot of a severely damaged lung that a woman with CV19 suffered and had to undergo a double lung transplant to save her life. Doctors said they've never seen a lung with such severe damage...
> 
> ...


Jeeze. Hope she's doing ok.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I had forgotten how good-looking Belinda Carlisle was.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I've got plenty.
> 
> None of them are over 12" long though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


12" is nothing to be ashamed of.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

https://www.omegawatches.com/en-gb/...ium=newsletter&utm_campaign=t-gb-en-12jun2020


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> .


;


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> No ring? No wristwatch, either? Must be available!
> 
> BTW, was this for her Tinder profile, or her resume?


The default SoOoO answer - BOTH.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Maybe both. She might have been applying for a job at that client's brothel... :-d


Lol


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I get it.
> 
> I have no doubt that your experience and wisdom alone, (let alone the rest of OoO), would add significant value to any business course curriculum.
> 
> ...


No worries, everything being taking care of


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> No worries, everything being taking care of
> 
> View attachment 15208197


Now THAT'S fashion!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> No worries, everything being taking care of
> 
> View attachment 15208197


There you go! PF, the man that can satisfy 2 women at the same time.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

"Remember boys, no points for second place."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> 12" is nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


As in "size doesn't matter"?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> ;


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Aussie Pogue - Si or No?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

abd26 said:


> Aussie Pogue - Si or No?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big Si for all Pogues if in good shape.

Not a fan of "patina..."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate to say this but I believe Mclaren is taking over the exotic car world. I see more and more of them on the road. Although I'm a ferrari fanboy, I completely understand why one would choose Mclaren over the other options. To top it off, people are actually putting real miles on their Mclarens also. They may be the most well rounded supercar made.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think it depends on where you are. There's certainly a market for McLaren but this is the first time I have seen one on the road whereas I see a Ferrari at least once a month until it's a non event (almost nothing noteworthy). Not scientific but statistically, it tells me that there must be more Ferrari on the road.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's an example. Ignore the still...


Thanks for sharing 

That's one I haven't heard in a while.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I am seeing a lot more of them around here in DC. There's a dealer near us in Virginia, but the fact that I am seeing so many on the road compared to the competitors is interesting. I have never driven one, so what is it about the McLaren? Is it the drive, the "it's not a fezza or lambo" effect, or something else? FWIW I think they sound terrific.





Sappie66 said:


> Same in Vancouver. I might see a Maclaren every day.


Like my response to brother AL, it's specific to where you are. For me, a McLaren is a rare sight because I think there is no dealer representation here. Moreover, there is no market here and within Australia itself, The car buying demographics here is different from the rest of the country.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I think I am seeing more Ferrari's locally than ever before, but as DiF alluded to in an earlier post, we have a very effective and enthusiastic dealer here in Melbourne, that runs lots of events and has a reputation for fantastic service.
> In the market these cars exist in, that can really make an enormous difference.
> 
> It's also quite common for them to provide a quite generous guaranteed (conditional) buy back price for the cars they sell, which helps maintain value in the secondary market.
> ...


Yeah, a McL is a rare sight in my part of the world. This is the first one I have seen all these years whereas I see Ferrari pretty much on a monthly basis.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> True,
> Hopefully this might change as I get into the course and restrictions start getting relaxed more.
> I'm actually looking forward to networking with some of the other students as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I doubt restrictions are going to get lifted anytime soon. There's new COVID19 cases in Victoria after those protests last weekend right? I mean, it's not eradicated if there's actually people walking around with COVID19 and it's not tested & identified until they come out and infect others.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> [waits for definitive response from PF]...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


And?.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I've got plenty.
> 
> None of them are over 12" long though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


12 inch long?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Can't even tell that was a lung!
> 
> Great they were able to save her.
> Double lung transplants require donors, and aren't viable for everyone, so she was very lucky...
> ...


I thought that was some badly cooked steak


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> .


Raise you a colon :


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like my response to brother AL, it's specific to where you are. For me, a McLaren is a rare sight because I think there is no dealer representation here. Moreover, there is no market here and within Australia itself, The car buying demographics here is different from the rest of the country.


There are a few McLarens that travel regularly in my area, including the one driven by the other tenant of my company's building. Someday I'll have to see what model it is. He drives it a more often than his Ferrari and his other fancy cars.

There's a Maserati / Alfa dealer nearby, so I expect to see a Stelvio on the road soon.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Speaking of exotics, a neighbor has a Ferrari 458. He NEVER drives it. It just sits there in its parking space literally collecting dust. The only time that I saw him try to drive it, it wouldn't start due to a dead battery. I passed him in the garage, he asked me if I had jumper cables. I didn't but I helped him call AAA for service. I asked him why doesn't he take it out more often and he said that he's afraid to scratch it or put miles on it due to depreciation.

Just stunning to me that people actually pay so much for something and never use it. IMO it's like this poor guy doesn't own his Ferrari, the Ferrari owns him.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I think PF is the only one who could give an adequate comparative analysis between McLaren and Ferrari. PF, how about it?


Well, I'll try to sum up Lamborghini, Ferrari, and McLaren in few words

Lamborghini: wankers that can only rev their engines crying for attention, often end up catching fire

Ferrari: sadly, those who can really appreciate them often can't afford them, and those who can, most often can't really drive them, so they drive them wisely making sure not to put mileage on them to protect their investement

McLaren: avoided by the above two categories of clientele; why pay the price of a Lambo or a Ferrari and not having a horse or a bull on the key fob. Those cars are for true car enthusiasts that want the whole supercar driving experience, they don't buy for the show, or the investment, they really drive their cars; it's very common to see ads for high mileage McLarens for sale.

I personally like both Ferrari and McLaren, but for different reasons. Ferrari has been a passion for most of my life, McLaren appeared a lot later with very modern cars, so, if I compare the modern Ferraris with the modern McLarens, and that's a very personal opinion, I would say that a Ferrari is more a luxury supercar, whereas a McLaren is more a hardcore supercar; if I had to own only one supercar, it would definitely be a McLaren


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Look at this dickhead in F2... https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/when-watch-too-expensive-5198491-post51933221.html#post51933221



murokello said:


> Osama?


I would like to think he meant Obama, but the "s" is pretty far away from the "b' on the keyboard. Plus the image URL. :roll:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Look at this dickhead in F2... https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/when-watch-too-expensive-5198491-post51933221.html#post51933221
> 
> I would like to think he meant Obama, but the "s" is pretty far away from the "b' on the keyboard. *Plus the image URL.* :roll:


Wow.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Yachmaster 126622 impressions
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=5198463&share_type=t&link_source=app
Here the OP gave a nice write up with pictures of his recently acquired 126622 YM only to have 170 rain on his parade. Just what I'd want to read if I'd spent in excess of five figures for what, at least to me, looks like a very appealing watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Raise you a colon :


Please no, we've already seen a lung.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, I'll try to sum up Lamborghini, Ferrari, and McLaren in few words
> 
> Lamborghini: wankers that can only rev their engines crying for attention, often end up catching fire
> 
> ...


Great assessment PF! I usually hate to generalize but I do see a lot of d-bags and wankers drive Lambos, revving hard and loud in traffic. Older rich guys tend to drive Ferrari and yeah, they cannot drive them. When I go to track days or cars and coffee events, I usually see a number of McLarens, more so than the other two brands.

Like I said before, if I had that kind of money, I would go with a McLaren. But of course, I'll be more than happy with a Porsche.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Speaking of exotics, a neighbor has a Ferrari 458. He NEVER drives it. It just sits there in its parking space literally collecting dust. The only time that I saw him try to drive it, it wouldn't start due to a dead battery. I passed him in the garage, he asked me if I had jumper cables. I didn't but I helped him call AAA for service. I asked him why doesn't he take it out more often and he said that he's afraid to scratch it or put miles on it due to depreciation.
> 
> Just stunning to me that people actually pay so much for something and never use it. IMO it's like this poor guy doesn't own his Ferrari, the Ferrari owns him.


Funny you're telling this story, it meets what I just posted about most Ferrari owners. Doesn't it also remind you of people right here on WUS that buy Rolexes but are afraid to wear them to protect their investement


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Speaking of exotics, a neighbor has a Ferrari 458. He NEVER drives it. It just sits there in its parking space literally collecting dust. The only time that I saw him try to drive it, it wouldn't start due to a dead battery. I passed him in the garage, he asked me if I had jumper cables. I didn't but I helped him call AAA for service. I asked him why doesn't he take it out more often and he said that he's afraid to scratch it or put miles on it due to depreciation.
> 
> Just stunning to me that people actually pay so much for something and never use it. IMO it's like this poor guy doesn't own his Ferrari, the Ferrari owns him.


Yup. Silly. If he's worried about depreciation, he can't afford it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Raise you a colon :


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Yachmaster 126622 impressions
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=5198463&share_type=t&link_source=app
> Here the OP gave a nice write up with pictures of his recently acquired 126622 YM only to have 170 rain on his parade. Just what I'd want to read if I'd spent in excess of five figures for what, at least to me, looks like a very appealing watch.


I agree. I don't know if I could wear one, but I love looking at it. I find 170's monomaniacal bashing to be stale, repetitive, and childish. I deleted the rest of my comment on his behavior out of respect for the rules.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> There are a few McLarens that travel regularly in my area, including the one driven by the other tenant of my company's building. Someday I'll have to see what model it is. He drives it a more often than his Ferrari and his other fancy cars.
> 
> There's a Maserati / Alfa dealer nearby, so I expect to see a Stelvio on the road soon.


Yeah, agreed. There needs to be a major dealer pushing a product before you see any on the roads. There might be fans doing self imports but that is rare. I used to see Lotus on the roads up until 10 years ago when the dealer went bust. You could now buy a used one cheap as chips. But that's my local market.

Alfa & Maserati are cheap here too because the price free falls after you drive it out of the dealership. Again, that's because the dealer is more interested to maintain their Ferrari brand and they sell the other Italians as a by product.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Speaking of exotics, a neighbor has a Ferrari 458. He NEVER drives it. It just sits there in its parking space literally collecting dust. The only time that I saw him try to drive it, it wouldn't start due to a dead battery. I passed him in the garage, he asked me if I had jumper cables. I didn't but I helped him call AAA for service. I asked him why doesn't he take it out more often and he said that he's afraid to scratch it or put miles on it due to depreciation.
> 
> Just stunning to me that people actually pay so much for something and never use it. IMO it's like this poor guy doesn't own his Ferrari, the Ferrari owns him.


LOL. Sounds like 95% of the owners. Most used exotics I see for sale in Australia have got less than 5,000km per year.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, I'll try to sum up Lamborghini, Ferrari, and McLaren in few words
> 
> Lamborghini: wankers that can only rev their engines crying for attention, often end up catching fire
> 
> ...


Well put. Thanks for the quick summary. I can engage in a meaningful conversation if I ever meet an owner of one of these hyper or Supercars.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Look at this dickhead in F2... https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/when-watch-too-expensive-5198491-post51933221.html#post51933221
> 
> I would like to think he meant Obama, but the "s" is pretty far away from the "b' on the keyboard. Plus the image URL. :roll:


Stay away from F2 is my most commonly given advice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yachmaster 126622 impressions
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=5198463&share_type=t&link_source=app
> Here the OP gave a nice write up with pictures of his recently acquired 126622 YM only to have 170 rain on his parade. Just what I'd want to read if I'd spent in excess of five figures for what, at least to me, looks like a very appealing watch.


It's an appealing watch and I can respect that different people have different tastes and it's fine if the OP likes the watch. But yeah, it's the internet and unfortunately, that is 170 for ya.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Please no, we've already seen a lung.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Great assessment PF! I usually hate to generalize but I do see a lot of d-bags and wankers drive Lambos, revving hard and loud in traffic..


Wankbo Lambo?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Funny you're telling this story, it meets what I just posted about most Ferrari owners. Doesn't it also remind you of people right here on WUS that buy Rolexes but are afraid to wear them to protect their investement


Spot on


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. Silly. If he's worried about depreciation, he can't afford it.


Spoke like a billionaire


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I agree. I don't know if I could wear one, but I love looking at it. I find 170's monomaniacal bashing to be stale, repetitive, and childish. I deleted the rest of my comment on his behavior out of respect for the rules.


You get a Like


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Spoke like a billionaire


That's why I bought my German Miata. If I drive the crap out of it, I will have had fun and can sell it for whatever.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

abd26 said:


> Aussie Pogue - Si or No?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the black dial from 1970 until it was borrowed during a burglary.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I had the black dial from 1970 until it was borrowed during a burglary.


... and he never returned it? What an arsehole.

Hate people who borrow things and never return them.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, I'll try to sum up Lamborghini, Ferrari, and McLaren in few words
> 
> Lamborghini: wankers that can only rev their engines crying for attention, often end up catching fire
> 
> ...


That'd be a really shytie position to be in ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> Speaking of exotics, a neighbor has a Ferrari 458. He NEVER drives it. It just sits there in its parking space literally collecting dust. The only time that I saw him try to drive it, it wouldn't start due to a dead battery. I passed him in the garage, he asked me if I had jumper cables. I didn't but I helped him call AAA for service. I asked him why doesn't he take it out more often and he said that he's afraid to scratch it or put miles on it due to depreciation.
> 
> Just stunning to me that people actually pay so much for something and never use it. IMO it's like this poor guy doesn't own his Ferrari, the Ferrari owns him.


A bit like the dudes that buy a PP Nautilus and stick it in the safe for fear of scratching it....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> A bit like the dudes that buy a PP Nautilus and stick it in the safe for fear of scratching it....


 I thought they did that so nobody could see it.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Funny you're telling this story, it meets what I just posted about most Ferrari owners. Doesn't it also remind you of people right here on WUS that buy Rolexes but are afraid to wear them to protect their investement


#NRA


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> A bit like the dudes that buy a PP Nautilus and stick it in the safe for fear of scratching it....


I know a dude with a SubC ND. Rarely wears it for fear of scratches. It never touches water either. It's a dive watch!!! He freaks out when he sees my Sub, with it all scratched up. HAHA


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> All caught up early this morning.
> 
> Got confirmation of entry into the MBA course, and a part scholarship to boot.
> Starts next month.
> ...


A big congrats mate...|>


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Oh no, I was waiting for the client and thought it would be nice to share the scenery with our bros here that's all.
> 
> A couple of my "work photos" from today.


Great photos mate. |>


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I know a dude with a SubC ND. Rarely wears it for fear of scratches. It never touches water either. It's a dive watch!!! He freaks out when he sees my Sub, with it all scratched up. HAHA


Hehe, my SubC ND is my keeper and lux beater. Wore it on the boys weekend at the lake. Handles ATVing just fine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hehe, my SubC ND is my keeper and lux beater. Wore it on the boys weekend at the lake. Handles ATVing just fine.


Unique to me but I find myself wearing the Air King all the time that I was wonder if I should sell the Sub. I am sure there will be plenty of people on WUS who would buy it. LOL.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> That'd be a really shytie position to be in ;-)


Shoot! I hope no one from the ethics thread in F2 reads this

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/when-watch-too-expensive-5198491.html


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unique to me but I find myself wearing the Air King all the time that I was wonder if I should sell the Sub. I am sure there will be plenty of people on WUS who would buy it. LOL.


Nah, sometimes you just need a sub. You might change your mind and rue the day!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Shoot! I hope no one from the ethics thread in F2 reads this
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/when-watch-too-expensive-5198491.html


I would have thought that was a troll thread, but since the OP said that it wasn't a troll thread, I guess it's not a troll thread.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I would have thought that was a troll thread, but since the OP said that it wasn't a troll thread, I guess it's not a troll thread.


I too thought its a troll...but apparently it isn't


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I would have thought that was a troll thread, but since the OP said that it wasn't a troll thread, I guess it's not a troll thread.


You know Sappie, I travelled a lot in my life, met people from different cultures and backgrounds, had an active social life, but since I joined this forum a year and a half ago, I feel as if I lived my life in a bubble; I came to the realization that there are so many weird people out there; if it wasn't from OoO, I wouldn't have lasted long


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know Sappie, I travelled a lot in my life, met people from different cultures and backgrounds, had an active social life, but since I joined this forum a year and a half ago, I feel as if I lived my life in a bubble; I came to the realization that there are so many weird people out there; if it wasn't from OoO, I wouldn't have lasted long


Yup, there are certainly a lot of weird ones out there, especially in F2. Later in that thread, the OP states that his most expensive watch is $1500 and he seemed worried about spending that vs helping the greater good. Imagine if he traversed over here in Rolex-land where people are trying to decide between buying a Sub for retail or $10K in the grey market.

Anyways I think that some people over analyze and put way too much thinking into an enjoyable hobby that it less enjoyable with the over analysis.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Great assessment PF! I usually hate to generalize but I do see a lot of d-bags and wankers drive Lambos, revving hard and loud in traffic. Older rich guys tend to drive Ferrari and yeah, they cannot drive them. When I go to track days or cars and coffee events, I usually see a number of McLarens, more so than the other two brands.
> 
> Like I said before, if I had that kind of money, I would go with a McLaren. But of course, I'll be *more than happy with a Porsche.*


Where the heck were you when I was selling my Blue Beast?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, sometimes you just need a sub. You might change your mind and rue the day!


When I go diving? LOL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry, Linda.









Men are so shallow and fickle.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where the heck were you when I was selling my Blue Beast?
> 
> View attachment 15208875


You didn't offer to sell him your car by sending him the link to your sales listing?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorry, Linda.
> 
> View attachment 15208887
> 
> ...


I like.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When I go diving? LOL.


...or preparing gelato with your new machine. Speaking of which, did you try it yet? any pictures of frozen culinary art yet?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know Sappie, I travelled a lot in my life, met people from different cultures and backgrounds, had an active social life, but since I joined this forum a year and a half ago, I feel as if I lived my life in a bubble; I came to the realization that there are so many weird people out there; if it wasn't from OoO, I wouldn't have lasted long


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where the heck were you when I was selling my Blue Beast?
> 
> View attachment 15208875


Mmmmm....Cobalt!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where the heck were you when I was selling my Blue Beast?
> 
> View attachment 15208875


A day late and a dollar short... o|


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When I go diving? LOL.


Haha, that's a good one!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Good Night Fine Gentlemen


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good night PF


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Just make yourself out to be a man of extreme importance and we can be your entourage.


Nah.

I don't have any pretentious of importance and I'm not worthy of such an entourage.

Besides, I may be considered a little strange if I present an entourage of Captains of Industry I met on a Men's jewellery forum, who I can only identify as avatars and usernames and I have never met.

How to present and validate my OoO education to a world that doesn't understand- that will be my challenge...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> ...or preparing gelato with your new machine. Speaking of which, did you try it yet? any pictures of frozen culinary art yet?


Not yet mate. The missus said that we need to finish up all the ice cream we have in the freezer before we are allowed to start making our own.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


That's because weird is the normal here


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Fine Gentlemen


Sweet Gelato Dreams


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not yet mate. The missus said that we need to finish up all the ice cream we have in the freezer before we are allowed to start making our own.


 Ice cream for dinner!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Ice cream for dinner!


Too much of a good thing until it's diabetic


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> A day late and a dollar short... o|


Yeah, tell me if it wouldn't have fit in in LA LA Land...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Perfect length of crop top IMO.


Someone should tell Erika she's doing it wrong...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I had forgotten how good-looking Belinda Carlisle was.
> 
> View attachment 15208127


It's the eyes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> https://www.omegawatches.com/en-gb/...ium=newsletter&utm_campaign=t-gb-en-12jun2020


Ω are really stepping it up a few notches aren't they...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> No worries, everything being taking care of
> 
> View attachment 15208197


That outfit will make an impact for sure.

Not sure if a good one though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Nah.
> 
> I don't have any pretentious of importance and I'm not worthy of such an entourage.
> 
> ...


That's why it will be perfect!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not yet mate. The missus said that we need to finish up all the ice cream we have in the freezer before we are allowed to start making our own.


Sounds horrible.😬


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> https://www.omegawatches.com/en-gb/...ium=newsletter&utm_campaign=t-gb-en-12jun2020


Cool conversation piece for sure


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Look at this dickhead in F2... https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/when-watch-too-expensive-5198491-post51933221.html#post51933221
> 
> I would like to think he meant Obama, but the "s" is pretty far away from the "b' on the keyboard. Plus the image URL. :roll:


Didn't realize what a dickhead he is until I saw that URL. I mean DAMN!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Yup, there are certainly a lot of weird ones out there, especially in F2. Later in that thread, the OP states that his most expensive watch is $1500 and he seemed worried about spending that vs helping the greater good. Imagine if he traversed over here in Rolex-land where people are trying to decide between buying a Sub for retail or $10K in the grey market.
> 
> *Anyways I think that some people over analyze and put way too much thinking into an enjoyable hobby that it less enjoyable with the over analysis.*


Couldn't agree more!

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Birthday Breakfast with Lady Galaga


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And?.....


Still waiting...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 12 inch long?


Diecast...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Speaking of exotics, a neighbor has a Ferrari 458. He NEVER drives it. It just sits there in its parking space literally collecting dust. The only time that I saw him try to drive it, it wouldn't start due to a dead battery. I passed him in the garage, he asked me if I had jumper cables. I didn't but I helped him call AAA for service. I asked him why doesn't he take it out more often and he said that he's afraid to scratch it or put miles on it due to depreciation.
> 
> Just stunning to me that people actually pay so much for something and never use it. IMO it's like this poor guy doesn't own his Ferrari, the Ferrari owns him.


Such a waste, but not unusual for these cars as there is a perception that they aren't really practical daily drivers.

If it was mine, I'd drive it anytime I could...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, I'll try to sum up Lamborghini, Ferrari, and McLaren in few words
> 
> Lamborghini: wankers that can only rev their engines crying for attention, often end up catching fire
> 
> ...


#neverreadahead 
And there it is in a nutshell...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Look at this dickhead in F2... https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/when-watch-too-expensive-5198491-post51933221.html#post51933221
> 
> I would like to think he meant Obama, but the "s" is pretty far away from the "b' on the keyboard. Plus the image URL. :roll:


Given that the F91 is supposedly the timer of choice for bom makers that's an unfortunate typo, and I hope it is a typo...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Yachmaster 126622 impressions
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=5198463&share_type=t&link_source=app
> Here the OP gave a nice write up with pictures of his recently acquired 126622 YM only to have 170 rain on his parade. Just what I'd want to read if I'd spent in excess of five figures for what, at least to me, looks like a very appealing watch.


We've come across this OP before though - posting fake Rolexes and PP's and Porsches he doesn't own.
(He was banned on Rennlist for lying about his cars as well).

I haven't bothered with this thread though and it would not surprise me to discover this watch was questionable...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Birthday Breakfast with Lady Galaga
> 
> View attachment 15209417
> 
> ...


Congrats and enjoy the day!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Great assessment PF! I usually hate to generalize but I do see a lot of d-bags and wankers drive Lambos, revving hard and loud in traffic. Older rich guys tend to drive Ferrari and yeah, they cannot drive them. When I go to track days or cars and coffee events, I usually see a number of McLarens, more so than the other two brands.
> 
> Like I said before, if I had that kind of money, I would go with a McLaren. But of course, I'll be more than happy with a Porsche.


I know some Ferrari drivers who actually can steer pretty well, and track them regularly - none of them are "old" - in fact most are younger than I am.

The Lambo owners I know are all posers, so spot on.

The one other McLaren owner I know, (Not PF) also has a Ferrari FF, a lotus Elise, an Aston Martin and a few Porsche's including a GT2 for track days. He is very competitive in his Porsche...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 15209465


That's a fine piece.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 15209465


That's a fine piece.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> That's why I bought my German Miata. If I drive the crap out of it, I will have had fun and can sell it for whatever.


You get it Sappie.
Drive the wheels off that thing.

I don't get why people want to keep something pristine for the NEXT owner to enjoy...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I had the black dial from 1970 until it was *borrowed *during a burglary.


You're expecting it back any day soon...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> A big congrats mate...|>


Thanks Krish...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where the heck were you when I was selling my Blue Beast?
> 
> View attachment 15208875


Have you been shopping for a replacement yet?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night* Fine Gentlemen*


Not usually how I'm addressed.
Thanks for the promotion...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Birthday Breakfast with Lady Galaga
> 
> View attachment 15209417
> 
> ...


Lucky her!

Hope she has a special day...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Have you been shopping for a replacement yet?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not really. Been caught up with a couple of things but otoh, I can't say I miss my toy terribly much since I'm stuck at home on the phone.

All that said, maybe I should have kept the beast. All the alternatives I've looked at are impractical 2-seaters so maybe a sporty SUV is the way to go. We'll see.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

abd26 said:


> Aussie Pogue - Si or No?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had the blue and loved it. Only watch I regret selling.

Big si.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like my response to brother AL, it's specific to where you are. For me, a McLaren is a rare sight because I think there is no dealer representation here. Moreover, there is no market here and within Australia itself, The car buying demographics here is different from the rest of the country.


Funny enough today's count:

McLaren: 0
Porsche: 0
Aston Martin: 3


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where the heck were you when I was selling my Blue Beast?
> 
> View attachment 15208875


I love cobalt blue so much I painted my "Blue Beast" wagoneer porsche cobalt blue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> We've come across this OP before though - posting fake Rolexes and PP's and Porsches he doesn't own.
> (He was banned on Rennlist for lying about his cars as well).
> 
> I haven't bothered with this thread though and it would not surprise me to discover this watch was questionable...
> ...


Yeah, I remembered him... we outed him together; good times B5, when I outed them, and you stalked them :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

abd26 said:


> Aussie Pogue - Si or No?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one on laybuy #JimmyMack75.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't believe this thread was started less than a month ago and already has over 6500 posts!

I posted in the other OoO threat, but never participated... hopefully I'll read up and follow up more on this one!

I personally do think that Rolex has an edge over Omega, both prestige and quality wise in some ways ... and I hate that Omega has soooo many limited editions and new editions coming out all of the time, but... at the end of the day, I love the Omega brand, I've had extremely pleasant experiences in every boutique I've visited and I love and wear my two Omega pieces!

I have a Seamaster 300 "Spectre" (which, other than my GMT Master II, is the only watch I own that I can easily sell for today more than I paid for it, without question). The watch is extremely versatile and garners a lot of attention. I also own a 40mm Speedmaster Racing. It's a fun watch, adds a splash of color, and is a solid, solid time pieces. I know the big pull to Omega is usually the Moonwatch, but I've honestly never been drawn to it. I can respect it, but I don't think I'll ever own a Moonwatch.

AD/Boutique-wise, I frequent the Omega Boutique at the Beverly Center here in West Los Angeles and I've never been anything other than welcomed. Many times I go in to browse with no intention of buying anything and I always have a pleasant conversation.

When I lived in London, I also visited the Omega Boutique on Old Bond Street and was greeted pleasantly as well. I usually have the same experience at Rolex AD's, but many seem colder and less interested in speaking (even when I'm wearing my Rolex in the store).

Best experience I've had has to have been in Prague. I had picked up a 1939 Omega Pocketwatch from a mom-and-pop watch store near the old Jewish center for about ~$600USD and had no way to authenticate it. Visited the Omega Boutique in the center of town and asked if they could help me authenticate. Broken English and all, everyone in the store was happy to help, brought out a massive book from the back and sat down with me to flip through and identify the pocketwatch.

Regardless, without further adieu, some photos of my timepieces:










Feel free to request more photos... I have a ton!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Not usually how I'm addressed.
> Thanks for the promotion...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Well, who knows, if you get a taste for studies after your MBA and decide to continue toward a PhD, we might address you as Herr Doktor B5


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Birthday Breakfast with Lady Galaga
> 
> View attachment 15209417
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday mate. Enjoy your day


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Diecast...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


#BWOAH! 12 inch long and die cast?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I know some Ferrari drivers who actually can steer pretty well, and track them regularly - none of them are "old" - in fact most are younger than I am.
> 
> The Lambo owners I know are all posers, so spot on.
> 
> ...


... and.... is that person you? 

C'mon. Don't be shy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You get it Sappie.
> Drive the wheels off that thing.
> 
> I don't get why people want to keep something pristine for the NEXT owner to enjoy...
> ...


Exactly. That's what I said. It's like having a wife. You don't keep her virgin for the next man to enjoy right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Have you been shopping for a replacement yet?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I might be in the market for a soccer mum's car soon....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Funny enough today's count:
> 
> McLaren: 0
> Porsche: 0
> Aston Martin: 3


I am more likely to see a Bentley Continental, Porsche 911 or a Mercedes AMG GT R than anything else because they are the more successful dealers here. AM is non- existent.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, who knows, if you get a taste for studies after your MBA and decide to continue toward a PhD, we might address you as *Herr Doktor B5*


If he was in New Zealand, it would sound like Her Dick Tore B5....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I can't believe this thread was started less than a month ago and already has over 6500 posts!
> 
> I posted in the other OoO threat, but never participated... hopefully I'll read up and follow up more on this one!
> 
> ...


Post pics of swimsuit models or GTFO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Post pics of swimsuit models or GTFO


Hahaha, when things start to open up and I can finally travel again, I'll make sure to find someone to strike a pose.

In the meantime, hopefully my good friend in the background on this photo from my last law school "barristers ball" (my hair and beard are much longer since COVID and I've since graduated in 2019) will suffice (oh, and there is an Omega in the photo if you look close enough)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Just make yourself out to be a man of extreme importance and we can be your entourage.


Funny thing the entourage thingy, I am not aware of such thing other than in the US and Russia. In the US, it's almost exclusive to showbiz stars that rise from rags to riches very quickly with no notion of real wealth, and end up with a substance addiction, Chumlee being a perfect example









In Russia, it's on a totally different level, it's usually post soviet era billionaires, ex KGB, they travel mainly to Paris and South of France with their entourage, constituted of less fortunate old friends (trust thingy), and the funny thing when they show up at a club or a restaurant, the only way to tell which one is the billionaire is very simple: he is the only one not wearing a tie ;-)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hahaha, when things start to open up and I can finally travel again, I'll make sure to find someone to strike a pose.
> 
> In the meantime, hopefully my good friend in the background on this photo from my last law school "barristers ball" (my hair and beard are much longer since COVID and I've since graduated in 2019) will suffice (oh, and there is an Omega in the photo if you look close enough)
> 
> ...


You're a sharp looking guy, but enough about you, let's talk about the smart looking blond in the background; I am looking for a lawyer in the US to take care of some business, PM her coordinates please. Nice Omega by the way


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Finally caught up. That is all. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yeah, I remembered him... we outed him together; good times B5, when I outed them, and you stalked them :-d:-d:-d


Lol.
My stalking days are over.
Can't be bothered any more...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Funny thing the entourage thingy, I am not aware of such thing other than in the US and Russia. In the US, it's almost exclusive to showbiz stars that rise from rags to riches very quickly with no notion of real wealth, and end up with a substance addiction, Chumlee being a perfect example
> 
> View attachment 15209783
> 
> ...


Chumlee is a true numbnuts. 
We met Rick Harris a few years back at Disney World. He seems like a pretty good guy. He took a pick with the boys. We were staying at the same resort and kept running into each other the whole week.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> You're a sharp looking guy, but enough about you, let's talk about the smart looking blond in the background; I am looking for a lawyer in the US to take care of some business, PM her coordinates please. Nice Omega by the way


Hahaha, my ethical obligations dissuade me from giving out certain information... but I will say that I went to Notre Dame for law school, and while I ended up in the corporate and securities department at a wonderful mid-sized full-service firm back in my hometown of Los Angeles, most of my class (*cough cough*) ended up at big firms in Chicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Funny thing the entourage thingy, I am not aware of such thing other than in the US and Russia. In the US, it's almost exclusive to showbiz stars that rise from rags to riches very quickly with no notion of real wealth, and end up with a substance addiction, Chumlee being a perfect example
> 
> View attachment 15209783
> 
> ...


To illustrate. ;-)

At least they look more presentable than Chumlee.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hahaha, my ethical obligations dissuade me from giving out certain information... but I will say that I went to Notre Dame for law school, and while I ended up in the corporate and securities departing at a wonderful mid-sized full-service firm back in my hometown of Los Angeles, most of my class (*cough cough*) ended up at big firms in Chicago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you decide to spend time in the new and improved OoO, you gotta leave that ethical obligation stuff at the door. The only ethics here are; (what won't get me banned). That is all. And welcome aboard.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I can't believe this thread was started less than a month ago and already has over 6500 posts!
> 
> I posted in the other OoO threat, but never participated... hopefully I'll read up and follow up more on this one!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing some nice straps...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, who knows, if you get a taste for studies after your MBA and decide to continue toward a PhD, we might address you as Herr Doktor B5


Let's not get ahead of ourselves...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> #BWOAH! 12 inch long and die cast?


And I keep them.on display...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... and.... is that person you?
> 
> C'mon. Don't be shy.


I wish.
None of those people are me.

Would be a major opportunity for some BSF'ing if it were...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To illustrate. ;-)
> 
> At least they look more presentable than Chumlee.
> 
> View attachment 15209827


I'm seeing a trend for a while now that ties are getting phased out. I see lots of suits without ties nowadays. I think if I had a skinny neck, I would wear ties more often. Sucks being thick sometimes. Sometimes it's not so bad. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I might be in the market for a soccer mum's car soon....


I probably need to start shopping again soon as well.
My son is going to start needing his car more soon, so I will need my own...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If he was in New Zealand, it would sound like Her Dick Tore B5....


Hahahaha.

Phonetically, that is wrong in so many ways...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hahaha, when things start to open up and I can finally travel again, I'll make sure to find someone to strike a pose.
> 
> In the meantime, hopefully my good friend in the background on this photo from my last law school "barristers ball" (my hair and beard are much longer since COVID and I've since graduated in 2019) will suffice (oh, and there is an Omega in the photo if you look close enough)
> 
> ...


Brunette alert - back left...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Brunette alert - back left...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Was waiting for someone to notice... I guess it didn't take too long haha

I keep good company

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not really. Been caught up with a couple of things but otoh, I can't say I miss my toy terribly much since I'm stuck at home on the phone.
> 
> All that said, maybe I should have kept the beast. All the alternatives I've looked at are impractical 2-seaters so maybe a sporty SUV is the way to go. We'll see.


Ok then, there is one car that fits the bill, the GTC4 Lusso. This is the most elegant GT in existence, period. It's a 4 seater, it can seat four adults comfortably, even for a long ride, the access to the back seats is very easy, there is a full glass roof, so no claustrophobia at the back, and the trunk space is 450 liters, 800 liters with the back seats tilted


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok then, there is one car that fits the bill, the GTC4 Lusso. This is the most elegant GT in existence, period. It's a 4 seater, it can seat four adults comfortably, even for a long ride, the access to the back seats is very easy, there is a full glass roof, so no claustrophobia at the back, and the trunk space is 450 liters, 800 liters with the back seats tilted
> 
> View attachment 15209851


I can't say I really like that. But appreciate it. But it took me a while to appreciate the Panamera also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I watched a couple videos of watch shopping with Kevin O’Leary. Dude is a whale of a watch collector. Pretty entertaining. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I can't say I really like that. But appreciate it. But it took me a while to appreciate the Panamera also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al, I beg of you, don't mention the Panamera while I am having my morning coffee, reflux is a beetch


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big Al, I beg of you, don't mention the Panamera while I am having my morning coffee, reflux is a beetch


Lmao. I don't hate em.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Was waiting for someone to notice... I guess it didn't take too long haha
> 
> I keep good company
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You will learn that we are very perceptive here.

More pics required from you then.

In the meantime, just so you can get an idea of our minimum standards...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok then, there is one car that fits the bill, the GTC4 Lusso. This is the most elegant GT in existence, period. It's a 4 seater, it can seat four adults comfortably, even for a long ride, the access to the back seats is very easy, there is a full glass roof, so no claustrophobia at the back, and the trunk space is 450 liters, 800 liters with the back seats tilted
> 
> View attachment 15209851


Undoubtedly an amazing drive, but I'm not sure about "Shooting brake" type styling though, which can be rather polarising...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I wish.
> None of those people are me.
> 
> Would be a major opportunity for some BSF'ing if it were...
> ...


Awww... you're just too modest mate


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I probably need to start shopping again soon as well.
> My son is going to start needing his car more soon, so I will need my own...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Someone rear ended my wife's car this morning. It's only a few months old. 

It's towed away to the workshop to access of its worth repairing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Brunette alert - back left...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Who wants the brunette when the blonde is going to be more fun? I can tell she is more fun already.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok then, there is one car that fits the bill, the GTC4 Lusso. This is the most elegant GT in existence, period. It's a 4 seater, it can seat four adults comfortably, even for a long ride, the access to the back seats is very easy, there is a full glass roof, so no claustrophobia at the back, and the trunk space is 450 liters, 800 liters with the back seats tilted
> 
> View attachment 15209851


How about a Panamera? Seats four and has rear doors too?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big Al, I beg of you, don't mention the Panamera while I am having my morning coffee, reflux is a beetch


Oops! Sorry about causing your reflux


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> You will learn that we are very perceptive here.
> 
> More pics required from you then.
> 
> ...


I can't believe this was 2 years ago now... the good 'ol days before "real life" hit (also, granted, I was wearing my Rolex (hidden) in this pic)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I can't believe this was 2 years ago now... the good 'ol days before "real life" hit (also, granted, I was wearing my Rolex (hidden) in this pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decent arm candy but thick boys don't wear pink. Especially pink shorts. Hope those days are long behind you. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Decent arm candy but thick boys don't wear pink. Especially pink shorts. Hope those days are long behind you.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I won't lie... I still wear pink on occasion, especially when the weather is warm, but I'm much more partial to the blue tones these days.

Those are also swim trunks, I rarely (if ever) wear pink shorts/pants if I'm not on vacation or by the pool/ocean

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I won't lie... I still wear pink on occasion, especially when the weather is warm, but I'm much more partial to the blue tones these days
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I just have personally issues with guys wearing pink. Even when Don Johnson was killin it. Pink is a sacred color made for girls. You're essentially taking their identity. Kinda like cargo shorts are made for guys. That shyt is sacred. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I just have personally issues with guys wearing pink. Even when Don Johnson was killin it. Pink is a sacred color made for girls. You're essentially taking their identity. Kinda like cargo shorts are made for guys. That shyt is sacred.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Fair analysis, I won't argue

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Fair analysis, I won't argue
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



I'm the Neanderthal out of this bunch. Don't mind me. Just harsh and harmless. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Undoubtedly an amazing drive, but I'm not sure about "Shooting brake" type styling though, which can be rather polarising...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The thing is, B5, that a man, after the age of 60 doesn't have many choices if he wants to drive a sport car and still look elegant. Let me give you my view of the possibilities

Back, mid engine: a standard 911, or a Turbo, will fit the bill perfectly, it can be driven at any age, the car will adapt to the owner, not the other way around; even if an 80 year old man arrives to a restaurant in a 911, he wouldn't raise any eyebrows, on the contrary, it will suggest a still young at heart older gentleman. But carfull, the same doesn't apply if he was driving a hardcore model such such as a GT3RS or even worse, a GT2RS. All other mid engine exotics are a big no.

Sport GT: Bentley Continental GT and Rolls Royce Wraith, if to be considered as Sport GTs are gaudy, and only the people that drive them think of themselves as classy, I see them almost vulgar. Aston Martin is a little bit like Omega, capitalizes on the James Bond connection to sell supposedely high end products laden with Chinese parts (https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...to-counterfeit-material-idUSBREA141T120140205). Maserati is a joke (as far as I can remember, even in the 60s, have some horror stories that happened to friends). That leaves us with the Prancing Horse, the only brand which GTs have been driven by the elite around the world through its long history. At the present time, two models fit the bill, the Roma and the GTC4. IMO, the GTC4's design, even though outdated, still exudes elegance, if a real 4 seater and trunk space are needed, otherwise, the Roma is the GT to own, its contemporary elegant design has no match to this day.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I just have personally issues with guys wearing pink. Even when Don Johnson was killin it. Pink is a sacred color made for girls. You're essentially taking their identity. Kinda like cargo shorts are made for guys. That shyt is sacred.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I too can't stand men wearing pink, BUT I am willing to be lenient when the pink wearer has blond bikini wearing lawyers in his circle of friends


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I can't believe this thread was started less than a month ago and already has over 6500 posts!
> 
> I posted in the other OoO threat, but never participated... hopefully I'll read up and follow up more on this one!
> 
> ...


Great post and collection.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, who knows, if you get a taste for studies after your MBA and decide to continue toward a PhD, we might address you as Herr Doktor B5


You gotta love (not) the Germans for their love of titles. If he keeps going he'll eventually get to Herr Doctor Professor

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> The thing is, B5, that a man, after the age of 60 doesn't have many choices if he wants to drive a sport car and still look elegant. Let me give you my view of the possibilities
> 
> Back, mid engine: a standard 911, or a Turbo, will fit the bill perfectly, it can be driven at any age, the car will adapt to the owner, not the other way around; even if an 80 year old man arrives to a restaurant in a 911, he wouldn't raise any eyebrows, on the contrary, it will suggest a still young at heart older gentleman. But carfull, the same doesn't apply if he was driving a hardcore model such such as a GT3RS or even worse, a GT2RS. All other mid engine exotics are a big no.
> 
> Sport GT: Bentley Continental GT and Rolls Royce Wraith, if to be considered as Sport GTs are gaudy, and only the people that drive them think of themselves as classy, I see them almost vulgar. Aston Martin is a little bit like Omega, capitalizes on the James Bond connection to sell supposedely high end products laden with Chinese parts (https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...to-counterfeit-material-idUSBREA141T120140205). Maserati is a joke (as far as I can remember, even in the 60s, have some horror stories that happened to friends). That leaves us with the Prancing Horse, the only brand which GTs have been driven by the elite around the world through its long history. At the present time, two models fit the bill, the Roma and the GTC4. IMO, the GTC4's design, even though outdated, still exudes elegance, if a real 4 seater and trunk space are needed, otherwise, the Roma is the GT to own, its contemporary elegant design has no match to this day.


The Roma is just dead sexy. The GTC4 is just eclectic and kind of wonky for me. I would much prefer to see Ferrari's take on a SUV instead but then I really don't. Just like I really don't want to see a 4 seat ferrari. The GTC4 just doesn't make me happy to see it. Every time I see a Ferrari out in the wild, I feel better. It's like a rare treat for me. Mclaren is always great to see but not the same feeling. Lambo always leaves me feeling worse about the world. Unless it's one of the original countachs that have a sweet spot in most peoples hearts.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I too can't stand men wearing pink, BUT I am willing to be lenient when the pink wearer has blond bikini wearing lawyers in his circle of friends


Not me. Not even the fact that he's from California. Lol
But I will be honest. If baby girl ever asks daddy to wear a pink shirt, daddy's wearing a pink shirt. Nobody else has this kind of power. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Not me. Not even the fact that he's from California. Lol
> But I will be honest. If baby girl ever asks daddy to wear a pink shirt, daddy's wearing a pink shirt. Nobody else has this kind of power. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have a pink shirt that my kids either bought for me in LA or Mumbai. I call it my golfing shirt and might wear it some day if I ever take up golfing.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Someone rear ended my wife's car this morning. It's only a few months old.
> 
> It's towed away to the workshop to access of its worth repairing.


Ouch.

The Bimmer?

Hope it's repairable.

Just make sure they check the chassis alignment and repair it properly otherwise it can cause long term problems...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Someone rear ended my wife's car this morning. It's only a few months old.
> 
> It's towed away to the workshop to access of its worth repairing.


Hope your wife is ok.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Saturday morning taking it easy










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Look at this dickhead in F2... https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/when-watch-too-expensive-5198491-post51933221.html#post51933221
> 
> I would like to think he meant Obama, but the "s" is pretty far away from the "b' on the keyboard. Plus the image URL. :roll:


Osama Bin Laden (2nd from the right in 1971) taken in the small village, Rättvik, where we have our summer cabin.









The world has changed a lot since then.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Not me. Not even the fact that he's from California. Lol
> But I will be honest. If baby girl ever asks daddy to wear a pink shirt, daddy's wearing a pink shirt. Nobody else has this kind of power. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Let's just say, my kids would know better than to actually ask that question - they wouldn't wanna to risk getting cut off from any inheritance


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Someone rear ended my wife's car this morning. It's only a few months old.
> 
> It's towed away to the workshop to access of its worth repairing.


So sorry to hear that...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> The Bimmer?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Yeah, I doubt they can fix the rear arms properly. We had an accident many years ago and the insurance company refused to write it off. The repairs were nearly as much as the market value. What we got back was crap handling and tyre wore off on the outside.

Sometimes, I think the assessor and workshops are in cahoots. There's plenty of money to be made in a major repair, especially one where the other party is paying for it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hope your wife is ok.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Thanks for asking. Alive but she's complaining about back aches, headaches and neck pain.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> I have a pink shirt that my kids either bought for me in LA or Mumbai. I call it my golfing shirt and might wear it some day if I ever take up golfing.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes RJ, you will wear it, I can see you in my crystal ball


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for asking. Alive but she's complaining about back aches, headaches and neck pain.


Ooops, I missed the post, that's a bummer! Sorry to hear about it Bro Dog, I hope she won't sustain long term pain and recover quickly. Tell her that your friends from the men's jewelery forum send her their best wishes of quick recovery


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for asking. Alive but she's complaining about back aches, headaches and neck pain.


Not good. No practical experience but from a friend I know it can easily develop into chronic pain. Hope she's feeling better soon and gets it checked out properly.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I can't believe this was 2 years ago now... the good 'ol days before "real life" hit (also, granted, I was wearing my Rolex (hidden) in this pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this guy for real or did one of you create a fake account just to lure Sporty back in? 

Also, it is highly encouraged to name drop any girls with an internet presence or pixelate any that are actually decent normal people (so far only Mrs. BT seems to qualify).


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes RJ, you will wear it, I can see you in my crystal ball
> 
> View attachment 15210187


My chuckle for the day!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ooops, I missed the post, that's a bummer! Sorry to hear about it Bro Dog, I hope she won't sustain long term pain and recover quickly. Tell her that your friends from the men's jewelery forum send her their best wishes of quick recovery


Thanks for the kind thoughts. I will tell her.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not good. No practical experience but from a friend I know it can easily develop into chronic pain. Hope she's feeling better soon and gets it checked out properly.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Thanks for the kind thoughts. Yeah, I certainly hope that it doesn't develop into chronic pain. We saw our elderly neighbour suffer a similar accident and the wife is suffering a lot of pain. We're not old but I shudder to think what it is going to be like for her as we get older.

Problem is that we have too many inattentive drivers on the road and they are distracted with all sorts of things. I don't know what the guy was up to. She was at the lights and the guy just planted his truck into her car.

Wasted my whole morning sorting out the paperwork, police report and getting the car to the workshop.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My chuckle for the day!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Sometimes I don't know where he gets these pictures and where 59 finds those gifs.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts. I will tell her.


Oh, and don't forget to make something nice for her, women love small attentions when they are in pain (or not); I made chestnut gelato yesterday for Mrs. PF (her favorite), she is still thanking me today


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Birthday Breakfast with Lady Galaga
> 
> View attachment 15209417
> 
> ...


Wish her a happy 30th for me mate


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am more likely to see a Bentley Continental, Porsche 911 or a Mercedes AMG GT R than anything else because they are the more successful dealers here. AM is non- existent.


That Merc AMG GT R is something else.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sometimes I don't know where he gets these pictures and where 59 finds those gifs.


Easy









*+*









*+* 10 minutes of Photoshop *=*


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I can't believe this was 2 years ago now... the good 'ol days before "real life" hit (also, granted, I was wearing my Rolex (hidden) in this pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have nice friends!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I too can't stand men wearing pink, BUT I am willing to be lenient when the pink wearer has blond bikini wearing lawyers in his circle of friends


You get a like for the leniency.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Finally I'm leaving the comfort of my home and enjoying a night of eating out with friends


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for asking. Alive but she's complaining about back aches, headaches and neck pain.


Sorry to hear that; I hope she gets it checked out soon.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts. Yeah, I certainly hope that it doesn't develop into chronic pain. We saw our elderly neighbour suffer a similar accident and the wife is suffering a lot of pain. We're not old but I shudder to think what it is going to be like for her as we get older.
> 
> Problem is that we have too many inattentive drivers on the road and they are distracted with all sorts of things. I don't know what the guy was up to. She was at the lights and the guy just planted his truck into her car.
> 
> Wasted my whole morning sorting out the paperwork, police report and getting the car to the workshop.


He must have been texting or something, ask the police to check his phone activity


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

All Belinda, all the time.

*A*








*B*








A or B, gents?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All Belinda, all the time.
> 
> *A*
> View attachment 15210269
> ...


A, without second thoughts


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

First watch I've worn in 3 weeks...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> A, without second thoughts


BT, is that you?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All Belinda, all the time.
> 
> *A*
> View attachment 15210269
> ...


L

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> First watch I've worn in 3 weeks...
> 
> View attachment 15210339


Tiffany will be back

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who wants the brunette when the blonde is going to be more fun? I can tell she is more fun already.


Mysterious is good too...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I can't believe this was 2 years ago now... the good 'ol days before "real life" hit (also, granted, I was wearing my Rolex (hidden) in this pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe we call that a trifecta...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Still Saturday. Number three daughter wanted to swim. Been sitting here for 2 h waiting for her to jump in; don't know what's the problem. Water is 16 C










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> L
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> ?


Linda 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Linda
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Ah!

I know who looks hotter but when it comes to singing, there's no contest.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> The thing is, B5, that a man, after the age of 60 doesn't have many choices if he wants to drive a sport car and still look elegant. Let me give you my view of the possibilities
> 
> Back, mid engine: a standard 911, or a Turbo, will fit the bill perfectly, it can be driven at any age, the car will adapt to the owner, not the other way around; even if an 80 year old man arrives to a restaurant in a 911, he wouldn't raise any eyebrows, on the contrary, it will suggest a still young at heart older gentleman. But carfull, the same doesn't apply if he was driving a hardcore model such such as a GT3RS or even worse, a GT2RS. All other mid engine exotics are a big no.
> 
> Sport GT: Bentley Continental GT and Rolls Royce Wraith, if to be considered as Sport GTs are gaudy, and only the people that drive them think of themselves as classy, I see them almost vulgar. Aston Martin is a little bit like Omega, capitalizes on the James Bond connection to sell supposedely high end products laden with Chinese parts (https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...to-counterfeit-material-idUSBREA141T120140205). Maserati is a joke (as far as I can remember, even in the 60s, have some horror stories that happened to friends). That leaves us with the Prancing Horse, the only brand which GTs have been driven by the elite around the world through its long history. At the present time, two models fit the bill, the Roma and the GTC4. IMO, the GTC4's design, even though outdated, still exudes elegance, if a real 4 seater and trunk space are needed, otherwise, the Roma is the GT to own, its contemporary elegant design has no match to this day.


You make some good points, and will get no argument from me. If I was in that position, I'd likely make a similar assessment.

Style is purely subjective though, and I don't think people should care what others think - especially if they are at a point in their lives where they are successful enough to choose an exotic car to drive (maybe for the first time) - even though I may not agree with their choice, they have earned the right to look gaudy, silly and even vulgar if they so choose, so I won't judge them.

Same as if they were to be prancing around with a beautiful younger woman, wearing expensive fashion watches, or tacky clothes.

I might choose to laugh behind their back, or point out the error of their ways to them, but I may also be a little jealous and proud of their success, and will steadfastly defend their right to make that choice if it makes them happy...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I have a pink shirt that my kids either bought for me in LA or Mumbai. I call it my golfing shirt and might wear it some day if I ever take up golfing.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I have some pink shirts. I wear them when I want to project a message that I don't care what others think...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Feel free to request more photos... I have a ton!


You mean of the dog right ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Is this guy for real or did one of you create a fake account just to lure Sporty back in?
> 
> Also, it is highly encouraged to name drop any girls with an internet presence or pixelate any that are actually decent normal people (so far only Mrs. BT seems to qualify).


I'm real, though I'm definitely not nearly as cool (and (hopefully) also not as much of a d**k) that my third post in this thread portrays. I was called out (in good fun!) for posting my watches (on a watch forum) instead of photos of girls in bikinis... I had nothing else to do at ~1am since CA is still effectively "closed", remembered that photo from a couple years back, and had a couple of minutes to scroll through my phone's photo feed and post 

I must admit, this thread moves quickly! And I'm not wearing an Omega (or a Rolex for that matter) this morning, so I'll keep my mouth - and posting - shut. Happy to keep lurking on this thread and chime in to join the witty banter every once in a while!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I just have personally issues with guys wearing pink. Even when Don Johnson was killin it. Pink is a sacred color made for girls. You're essentially taking their identity. Kinda like cargo shorts are made for guys. That shyt is sacred.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I wore my pink shorts yesterday. Must be a Cali thing with us men in pink. HAHAHA


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm real, though I'm definitely not nearly as cool (and (hopefully) also not as much of a d**k) that my third post in this thread portrays. I was called out (in good fun!) for posting my watches (on a watch forum) instead of photos of girls in bikinis... I had nothing else to do at ~1am since CA is still effectively "closed", remembered that photo from a couple years back, and had a couple of minutes to scroll through my phone's photo feed and post
> 
> I must admit, this thread moves quickly! And I'm not wearing an Omega (or a Rolex for that matter) this morning, so I'll keep my mouth - and posting - shut. Happy to keep lurking on this thread and chime in to join the witty banter every once in a while!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Welcome to SoOoO! Nice to see someone else from LA LA Land around here. Is that an M4 in your avatar? Yours?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> You mean of the dog right ?


Bear and Snow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Osama Bin Laden (2nd from the right in 1971) taken in the small village, Rättvik, where we have our summer cabin.
> 
> View attachment 15210141
> 
> ...


Guess went full numb nuts after that ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Yeah, I doubt they can fix the rear arms properly. We had an accident many years ago and the insurance company refused to write it off. The repairs were nearly as much as the market value. What we got back was crap handling and tyre wore off on the outside.
> 
> Sometimes, I think the assessor and workshops are in cahoots. There's plenty of money to be made in a major repair, especially one where the other party is paying for it.


Hope the wife is ok mate.
Years ago I had bought my wife for the birth of our first kid a VW Passat station wagon . Loved that thing, 2.0T was quick with ton of room and it wasn't a minivan so we were both happy and then two weeks after owning it boom she rear ended a big [email protected]@ truck . Think it had <500 miles on the odo. After that well it never was the same and turned out to be a complete dud. Sold it a few years later ....both kid and wife were ok


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok then, there is one car that fits the bill, the GTC4 Lusso. This is the most elegant GT in existence, period. It's a 4 seater, it can seat four adults comfortably, even for a long ride, the access to the back seats is very easy, there is a full glass roof, so no claustrophobia at the back, and the trunk space is 450 liters, 800 liters with the back seats tilted
> 
> View attachment 15209851


Now THAT is the Ferrari I want. Imagine showing up for a gig and pulling my tuba out of the back.

Barring that, I guess I could "settle" for a Panamera Sport Turismo.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Yeah, I doubt they can fix the rear arms properly. We had an accident many years ago and the insurance company refused to write it off. The repairs were nearly as much as the market value. What we got back was crap handling and tyre wore off on the outside.
> 
> *Sometimes, I think the assessor and workshops are in cahoots.* There's plenty of money to be made in a major repair, especially one where the other party is paying for it.


I have no doubt - having had a similar experience with my AMG after 3 successive rear end accidents left the chassis badly out of shape and the insurer refusing to write it off.

And of course, my HSV was stolen from the assessor that my insurance company used ensuing a long battle to establish liability.

It's even worse here in Australia where a large part of the insurance industry is largely underwritten by the same organisations, so most insurance claims are an exercise in minimising net cost to the insurer rather than any attempt to protect the insured party.

I will only ever allow my own independent assessor to assess my vehicles in the future...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for asking. Alive but she's complaining about back aches, headaches and neck pain.


Not good mate.
Stay on top of it and make sure she gets the care and support she needs...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big Al, I beg of you, don't mention the Panamera while I am having my morning coffee, reflux is a beetch


Hope you were done with your coffee by the time I posted!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oh, and don't forget to make something nice for her, women love small attentions when they are in pain (or not); I made chestnut gelato yesterday for Mrs. PF (her favorite), she is still thanking me today


She's a lucky woman...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pooch on a porch


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> He must have been texting or something, ask the police to check his phone activity


I don't know what it's like in WA, but unfortunately, unless he is able to hand the police evidence on a platter, it's unlikely they will investigate.

If it turns out he was behaving criminally, he will also not be covered by insurance, inadvertently making it more complex for Mrs. DiF's claim against him...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All Belinda, all the time.
> 
> *A*
> View attachment 15210269
> ...


A.
Definitely...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm real, though I'm definitely not nearly as cool (and (hopefully) also not as much of a d**k) that my third post in this thread portrays. I was called out (in good fun!) for posting my watches (on a watch forum) instead of photos of girls in bikinis... I had nothing else to do at ~1am since CA is still effectively "closed", remembered that photo from a couple years back, and had a couple of minutes to scroll through my phone's photo feed and post
> 
> I must admit, this thread moves quickly! And I'm not wearing an Omega (or a Rolex for that matter) this morning, so I'll keep my mouth - and posting - shut. Happy to keep lurking on this thread and chime in to join the witty banter every once in a while!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Stop the self analysis and just post what you really think...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Stop the self analysis and just post what you really think...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah we're pretty open minded, unless it's a Speedmaster or Prius.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I have some pink shirts. I wear them when I want to project a message that I don't care what others think...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I have a pink shirt. I wear it when I want to wear it.

It's linen, which I bought in a village market in the south of France. I later saw the tag which said it was made in China.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Morning gents

I'm about half way done with the kitchen. Tile backsplash and print, and install the appliances and we are done hopefully by Wednesday the lastest. As usual some hiccups and dragging along has made this lengthier than it should have been, but the countertops are sexy as hell, so that's good. Little pool party and pizza this afternoon to decompress. Hope I haven't missed anything tantamount here lately!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I have no doubt - having had a similar experience with my AMG after 3 successive rear end accidents left the chassis badly out of shape and the insurer refusing to write it off.
> 
> And of course, my HSV was stolen from the assessor that my insurance company used ensuing a long battle to establish liability.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my experience had never been happy with insurers and workshops. They might as well be run by the mafia.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't know what it's like in WA, but unfortunately, unless he is able to hand the police evidence on a platter, it's unlikely they will investigate.
> 
> If it turns out he was behaving criminally, he will also not be covered by insurance, inadvertently making it more complex for Mrs. DiF's claim against him...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You're right. The system here is so F'd up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I have a pink shirt. I wear it when I want to wear it.
> 
> It's linen, which I bought in a village market in the south of France. I later saw the tag which said it was made in China.


M... hahahahaha 

That's why I don't freaking buy any souvenirs. You open the thing up and it says Made in China. LOL.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not really. Been caught up with a couple of things but otoh, I can't say I miss my toy terribly much since I'm stuck at home on the phone.
> 
> All that said, maybe I should have kept the beast. All the alternatives I've looked at are impractical 2-seaters so maybe a sporty SUV is the way to go. We'll see.











For someone who just sold his beast, is there really such a thing as a "sporty" SUV?? How about a BMW or Audi coupe with small back seats?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Morning gents
> 
> I'm about half way done with the kitchen. Tile backsplash and print, and install the appliances and we are done hopefully by Wednesday the lastest. As usual some hiccups and dragging along has made this lengthier than it should have been, but the countertops are sexy as hell, so that's good. Little pool party and pizza this afternoon to decompress. Hope I haven't missed anything tantamount here lately!


Coming along nicely 

Nope. You just missed like 5,000 posts of the usual


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bear and Snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you my pink short wearing, Rolex/Omega owning, M4 driving, lab dog loving, LA living doppelganger?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I can't believe this thread was started less than a month ago and already has over 6500 posts!
> 
> I posted in the other OoO threat, but never participated... hopefully I'll read up and follow up more on this one!
> 
> ...


Nice collection and nice write up. Welcome to the madhouse now called SoOoO!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Morning gents
> 
> I'm about half way done with the kitchen. Tile backsplash and print, and install the appliances and we are done hopefully by Wednesday the lastest. As usual some hiccups and dragging along has made this lengthier than it should have been, but the countertops are sexy as hell, so that's good. Little pool party and pizza this afternoon to decompress. Hope I haven't missed anything tantamount here lately!
> 
> ...


Kitchen looks great...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yeah, I remembered him... we outed him together; good times B5, when I outed them, and you stalked them :-d:-d:-d


I suppose I tend to take people at face value until they've proven themselves to be duplicitous which maybe includes the OP of that thread. Main point I was trying to make was the increasingly tiresome posts by 170.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Are you my pink short wearing, Rolex/Omega owning, M4 driving, lab dog loving, LA living doppelganger?


Must be!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Now THAT is the Ferrari I want. Imagine showing up for a gig and pulling my tuba out of the back.
> 
> Barring that, I guess I could "settle" for a Panamera Sport Turismo.
> View attachment 15210659


No no no no no! Please don't! That's NOT a Porsche!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Now THAT is the Ferrari I want. Imagine showing up for a gig and pulling my tuba out of the back.
> 
> Barring that, I guess I could "settle" for a Panamera Sport Turismo.
> View attachment 15210659


Posting pics of the Panamera is making PF spill his morning, mid day and evening coffee 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Pooch on a porch


How does he manage steps with those pudgy legs.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Pooch on a porch


That's a cute dog, is it an English bulldog?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I suppose I tend to take people at face value until they've proven themselves to be duplicitous which maybe includes the OP of that thread. Main point I was trying to make was the increasingly tiresome posts by 170.


 Yeah, I remembered the OP right away. Regardless, I like that YM and 170 is a pebble in my shoe. His entire contribution is 2,000 slightly different versions of the same whiny post.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> No no no no no! Please don't! That's NOT a Porsche!





rjohnson56 said:


> Posting pics of the Panamera is making PF spill his morning, mid day and evening coffee
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


MrsBSi is pretty hard-set on four doors, not two. Maybe she'd change her mind if she gets to ride in a Boxster or 911 or something, but we'll burn that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Morning gents
> 
> I'm about half way done with the kitchen. Tile backsplash and print, and install the appliances and we are done hopefully by Wednesday the lastest. As usual some hiccups and dragging along has made this lengthier than it should have been, but the countertops are sexy as hell, so that's good. Little pool party and pizza this afternoon to decompress. Hope I haven't missed anything tantamount here lately!


Now that there is one properly outfitted sink! :-!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> For someone who just sold his beast, is there really such a thing as a "sporty" SUV?? How about a BMW or Audi coupe with small back seats?


Was thinking about the to-be-released Tesla Model Y Performance SUV. 0-60 in 3.5 sec!

Barring that, there's always the Porsche Macan or something like that. Not looking for a big SUV...

Take a look at this:






Nice color, eh?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got nothing going on today except being on the phone with computer support people. Argh.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was thinking about the to-be-released Tesla Model Y Performance SUV. 0-60 in 3.5 sec!
> 
> Barring that, there's always the Porsche Macan or something like that. Not looking for a big SUV...
> 
> ...


Interesting concept although I've not yet been able to wrap my mind around a Tesla. Maybe similar to my not yet having warmed to a GS spring drive movement. Since you've already crossed the spring drive threshold, maybe that specific Tesla just might have your name on it.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Stop the self analysis and just post what you really think...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes.... thinking gets in the way of posting.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mav said:


> Are you my pink short wearing, Rolex/Omega owning, M4 driving, lab dog loving, LA living doppelganger?


More than one living in LA?! ????


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> No no no no no! Please don't! That's NOT a Porsche!


I'm a bit confused.... everyone seems to hate the 4 door, but like the SUVs? I don't plan to get a Porsche, but what am I missing?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got nothing going on today except being on the phone with computer support people. Argh.
> 
> View attachment 15211119


Well at least they are sending you flowers as a thank you.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Big Al here's some inspiration for your guitar playing.






LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Now that there is one properly outfitted sink! :-!


Right? Haha no stone unturned there

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I can't believe this thread was started less than a month ago and already has over 6500 posts!
> 
> I posted in the other OoO threat, but never participated... hopefully I'll read up and follow up more on this one!
> 
> ...


Amazing how much better the spectre version did value wise than the standard 300m


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I won't lie... I still wear pink on occasion, especially when the weather is warm, but I'm much more partial to the blue tones these days.
> 
> Those are also swim trunks, I rarely (if ever) wear pink shorts/pants if I'm not on vacation or by the pool/ocean
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You gotta fix your sig... No one here cares what watches you have... Better to do a BSF


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> First watch I've worn in 3 weeks...
> 
> View attachment 15210339


Not sure which is weirder.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm real, though I'm definitely not nearly as cool (and (hopefully) also not as much of a d**k) that my third post in this thread portrays. I was called out (in good fun!) for posting my watches (on a watch forum) instead of photos of girls in bikinis... I had nothing else to do at ~1am since CA is still effectively "closed", remembered that photo from a couple years back, and had a couple of minutes to scroll through my phone's photo feed and post
> 
> I must admit, this thread moves quickly! And I'm not wearing an Omega (or a Rolex for that matter) this morning, so I'll keep my mouth - and posting - shut. Happy to keep lurking on this thread and chime in to join the witty banter every once in a while!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Chime in... We are rushing to 50000.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's a cute dog, is it an English bulldog?


Yes sir, our little bully. Her name is Jolene.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All Belinda, all the time.
> 
> *A*
> View attachment 15210269
> ...


#alwaysaredhead


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> How does he manage steps with those pudgy legs.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Actually not bad. She can jump on that couch too. She's still young, about 15 months, and we don't overfeed as the breed is naturally prone to being overweight.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bear and Snow!
> ]
> 
> 
> ...


You know nothing Dog Snow!

That joke have any relevance anymore? I feel like that show has been totally erased.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Morning gents
> 
> I'm about half way done with the kitchen. Tile backsplash and print, and install the appliances and we are done hopefully by Wednesday the lastest. As usual some hiccups and dragging along has made this lengthier than it should have been, but the countertops are sexy as hell, so that's good. Little pool party and pizza this afternoon to decompress. Hope I haven't missed anything tantamount here lately!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the final product at the SoOoO get together in october!

But looks like you installed too many faucets at the sink.....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was thinking about the to-be-released Tesla Model Y Performance SUV. 0-60 in 3.5 sec!
> 
> Barring that, there's always the Porsche Macan or something like that. Not looking for a big SUV...
> 
> ...


I saw a Model Y in the Costco parking lot this week. OMFG it's ugly. Take a Model 3 and ruin its proportions worse than a Penny Racer and you get the oh-so-fawked-up Model Y.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> You know nothing Dog Snow!
> 
> That joke have any relevance anymore? I feel like that show has been totally erased.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm real, though I'm definitely not nearly as cool (and (hopefully) also not as much of a d**k) that my third post in this thread portrays. I was called out (in good fun!) for posting my watches (on a watch forum) instead of photos of girls in bikinis... I had nothing else to do at ~1am since CA is still effectively "closed", remembered that photo from a couple years back, and had a couple of minutes to scroll through my phone's photo feed and post
> 
> I must admit, this thread moves quickly! And I'm not wearing an Omega (or a Rolex for that matter) this morning, so I'll keep my mouth - and posting - shut. Happy to keep lurking on this thread and chime in to join the witty banter every once in a while!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's all good, just a bit of kidding around. Welcome to the club (contingent on getting rid of that Tapatalk auto-sig)

Always down for real girls in bikinis rather than the super photoshopped stuff we normally get!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> You know nothing Dog Snow!
> 
> That joke have any relevance anymore? I feel like that show has been totally erased.


The horrid 8th season killed it... such an incredible show (and experience) but the last season was so bad, that you're right, people have literally erased/forgotten about GoT almost altogether

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yes sir, our little bully. Her name is Jolene.


Well thanks, Mrs. PF sat next to me while her picture was on the screen, and now she wants one... did I thank you for posting her picture?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Amazing how much better the spectre version did value wise than the standard 300m


The differences are slight, but I think the fact that Craig wore the actual watch in the film helped (along with the fact that there is zero 007 branding on the face of the watch). But those in the know, know it's special. The lollipop hand is well executed and the bi-directional 12-hour GMT bezel was a nice touch over the standard diving bezel. It also helps that the new Bond watch that Craig will wear in the delayed new film seems highly controversial in that you either love it or you hate it (and it's no longer a limited model)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> The differences are slight, but I think the fact that Craig wore the actual watch in the film helped (along with the fact that there is zero 007 branding on the face of the watch). But those in the know, know it's special. The lollipop hand is well executed and the bi-directional 12-hour GMT bezel was a nice touch over the standard diving bezel. It also helps that the new Bond watch that Craig will wear in the delayed new film seems highly controversial in that you either love it or you hate it (and it's no longer a limited model)


Of course Craig wearing the watch helped sales. Omega marketing 101: exploit a storyline to sell to anyone. The other differences did not matter to the masses.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well thanks, Mrs. PF sat next to me while her picture was on the screen, and now she wants one... did I thank you for posting her picture?


She says she's sorry


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Looking forward to seeing the final product at the SoOoO get together in october!
> 
> But looks like you installed too many faucets at the sink.....


I may see it in July... Plans tickets constantly changing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Amazing how much better the spectre version did value wise than the standard 300m


You noticed that too, huh?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You noticed that too, huh?


Yep... Like you I got the 300m before the spectre version arrived. Resale on regular generally like omega 50% but a lollipop and all changes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Congrats Bro B5. First one to reach Bro status in both OoO and SoOoO.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats Bro B5. First one to reach Bro status in both OoO and SoOoO.


Whoa! So what's the count for everyone?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just finished a ride with my Marathon beater.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> The horrid 8th season killed it... such an incredible show (and experience) but the last season was so bad, that you're right, people have literally erased/forgotten about GoT almost altogether
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I too pay the essentially insignificant charge for Tapatalk Pro but got rid of the "Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro" signature as I was urged by other OoO members to do.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm real, though I'm definitely not nearly as cool (and (hopefully) also not as much of a d**k) that my third post in this thread portrays. I was called out (in good fun!) for posting my watches (on a watch forum) instead of photos of girls in bikinis... I had nothing else to do at ~1am since CA is still effectively "closed", remembered that photo from a couple years back, and had a couple of minutes to scroll through my phone's photo feed and post
> 
> I must admit, this thread moves quickly! And I'm not wearing an Omega (or a Rolex for that matter) this morning, so I'll keep my mouth - and posting - shut. Happy to keep lurking on this thread and chime in to join the witty banter every once in a while!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No sir. Stick around. Have fun with it. Highly opinionated bunch here but not very often insulting intentions. But harsh and honest opinions everywhere. Just don't expect everyone to compliment everything just to be nice. Nothing but tough love but still love.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Whoa! So what's the count for everyone?


I'm embarrassed every time OoO count is published.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just finished a ride with my Marathon beater.


That looks pretty good. I had mine on a black NATO when I was staying in China last year and we didn't bond. I might have to give it another try.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> I wore my pink shorts yesterday. Must be a Cali thing with us men in pink. HAHAHA


Pink shorts is pretty much like a gateway drug to alternative lifestyles. NTTAWWT 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yep... Like you I got the 300m before the spectre version arrived. Resale on regular generally like omega 50% but a lollipop and all changes.


I still think the SM300 is one of the better Omegas out there but unlike you, the somewhat long lugs never bothered me. I don't think though I would want to pay the exorbitant up charge on a Spectre.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> No sir. Stick around. Have fun with it. Highly opinionated bunch here but not very often insulting intentions. But harsh and honest opinions everywhere. Just don't expect everyone to compliment everything just to be nice. Nothing but tough love but still love.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No love though for Omegas, even this one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> M... hahahahaha
> 
> That's why I don't freaking buy any souvenirs. You open the thing up and it says Made in China. LOL.


I remember buying a couple souvenirs while in Jamaica that had made in Indonesia stickers on them.  Made me think how the hell did these trinkets even get from Indonesia to Jamaica in the first place? lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Of course Craig wearing the watch helped sales. Omega marketing 101: exploit a storyline to sell to anyone. The other differences did not matter to the masses.











Summer is here for sure 
Hot as hell


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Summer is here for sure
> Hot as hell


Yours on rubber and my long gone 2201.50 are the only temptations I have from them


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> M... hahahahaha
> 
> That's why I don't freaking buy any souvenirs. You open the thing up and it says Made in China. LOL.


Nooooo kidding. The "made in china" thing has really made me cut back buying stuff while on vacation or just doing a bit of research first. Can't avoid it entirely especially with electronics but I'm amazed at how much folks charge for something that is just a bulk order catalogue item from some chinese factory (looks at my barton strap....)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> It's all good, just a bit of kidding around. Welcome to the club (contingent on getting rid of that Tapatalk auto-sig)
> 
> Always down for real girls in bikinis rather than the super photoshopped stuff we normally get!


Hey!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bear and Snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From Stark family???

Welcome to the group mate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Tiffany will be back
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


You bet.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Upcoming: train wreck


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for asking. Alive but she's complaining about back aches, headaches and neck pain.


Oooh... She will be better soon mate.. Wishing a speedy recovery


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> Upcoming: train wreck


What happened mate?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> For someone who just sold his beast, is there really such a thing as a "sporty" SUV?? How about a BMW or Audi coupe with small back seats?


How about a sports watch. Rolex sports models to be specific. What sport? It's just sporty looking. Let's just call sporty SUVs and sports watches etc etc what they are. A less boring means of transportation or time keeper. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Are you my pink short wearing, Rolex/Omega owning, M4 driving, lab dog loving, LA living doppelganger?


Ensuing bromance on the horizon. Precious. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nice collection and nice write up. Welcome to the madhouse now called SoOoO!


I ain't calling it that. Keeping it old school. OoO redux maybe. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Birthday Breakfast with Lady Galaga
> 
> View attachment 15209417
> 
> ...


Congrats and hope you guys had a great one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's a cute dog, is it an English bulldog?


I need to get a pic of my neighbors Frenchy. He's such a little beast.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> What happened mate?


GF

What did you do? :-d


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15211683


Does my OoO/SoOoO membership include posts in both places?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You bet.
> 
> View attachment 15211709


I'm subjected to the Real Housewives of XYZ place shows. Mrs. Turbo loves them. One of the Dallas housewives is a former Cowboys cheerleader. That kind of looks like her.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was thinking about the to-be-released Tesla Model Y Performance SUV. 0-60 in 3.5 sec!
> 
> Barring that, there's always the Porsche Macan or something like that. Not looking for a big SUV...
> 
> ...


Elon is so great at technology and performance. But he has Zero sense of style. Everything about his cars are cool except the looks. Like the perfect wife material. Perfect but not pretty. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I need to get a pic of my neighbors Frenchy. He's such a little beast.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Frenchies are great too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> I'm a bit confused.... everyone seems to hate the 4 door, but like the SUVs? I don't plan to get a Porsche, but what am I missing?


Look up a 59' Cadillac and then look up a 2020 model. It's kinda like that. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Right? Haha no stone unturned there
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Man the place is looking great bro! And it's great that you are doing it right now. So many small businesses need the work. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No love though for Omegas, even this one.


It's kind of the OoO sweetheart by now. It's part of the family. But it has to sit at the kids table. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Funny thing the entourage thingy, I am not aware of such thing other than in the US and Russia. In the US, it's almost exclusive to showbiz stars that rise from rags to riches very quickly with no notion of real wealth, and end up with a substance addiction, Chumlee being a perfect example
> 
> View attachment 15209783
> 
> ...


I have watched a few episodes of Pawn stars and didn't know about this. Thanks PF

# SOoO University


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> From Stark family???
> 
> Welcome to the group mate.


The night is dark and full of terrors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All Belinda, all the time.
> 
> *A*
> View attachment 15210269
> ...


A


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Look up a 59' Cadillac and then look up a 2020 model. It's kinda like that. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Panamera is a no

Macan is a no

Cayenne is okay


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Summer is here for sure
> Hot as hell


That's what I felt this morning having coffee on our back deck. It didn't take much persuading from my daughter to air the sails. Finally summer weather and after a few days I'm already looking forward to autumn temps but not the shorter days.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was thinking about the to-be-released Tesla Model Y Performance SUV. 0-60 in 3.5 sec!
> 
> Barring that, there's always the Porsche Macan or something like that. Not looking for a big SUV...
> 
> ...


You made Greta smile...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey!
> 
> View attachment 15211681


Is Mrs BSF having a bad hair day

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Does my OoO/SoOoO membership include posts in both places?


Yes I'm actually tracking... You are somewhere over 600.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> She says she's sorry


She's adorable, I might give in and get one. How is her character?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You made Greta smile...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Just don't her where the electricity is coming from or a tear might fall.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> She's adorable, I might give in and get one. How is her character?


She likes chasing parked cars, what else is there to know.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> M... hahahahaha
> 
> That's why I don't freaking buy any souvenirs. You open the thing up and it says Made in China. LOL.


It's even worse for the Chinese tourists, imagine their disappointment when they come back home after their vacation trip and start examining their souvenirs just to find out they are all made in China


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> I'm a bit confused.... everyone seems to hate the 4 door, but like the SUVs? I don't plan to get a Porsche, but what am I missing?


I don't get it either.

Porschophiles are a breed very protective of their heritage, and in particular the 911.

Maybe it's similar to the distaste of the front engined 944/968/928 that were perceived to be a threat to the 911's very existence. (Admittedly, they were designed with that purpose in mind and I remember these as some of the nicest handling cars of that era).

The Panamera is a big heavy luxury GT sedan, and doesn't really have pretentions of sportiness.

Whereas the SUV's are perceived as complementary vehicles - I.e. something you would buy *as well as* a traditional 911...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's even worse for the Chinese tourists, imagine their disappointment when they come back home after their vacation trip and start examining their souvenirs just to find out they are all made in China


LOL... They could have saved the ticket fare...:-d


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's even worse for the Chinese tourists, imagine their disappointment when they come back home after their vacation trip and start examining their souvenirs just to find out they are all made in China


When the American half of our family went to Korea, Mom wanted souvenirs that were made in Korea and not China. It turned out to be almost impossible.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats Bro B5. First one to reach Bro status in both OoO and SoOoO.


I wasn't monitoring as I thought we were combining?

Reminds me that I need to update my spreadsheet...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Betterthere said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Bro B5. First one to reach Bro status in both OoO and SoOoO.
> ...


I'll try to update the combined spreadsheet this week...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Man the place is looking great bro! And it's great that you are doing it right now. So many small businesses need the work.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Oddly enough the granite guy and the contractor are both SWAMPED. those who are surviving or capitalizing on the pandemic are whewww.. a lot of people are apparently renovating. It's kind of polarizing.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> It's kind of the OoO sweetheart by now. It's part of the family. But it has to sit at the kids table.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Woof. Tough words lol

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I'm embarrassed every time OoO count is published.


Quality over Quantity for you '59...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I don't get it either.
> 
> Porschophiles are a breed very protective of their heritage, and in particular the 911.
> 
> ...


Yup, that's it.

Remember how I've said that a midsize sedan is the GADA vehicle, and it loses its place quickly as you start adding other vehicles? You can start with a sedan, then you add an SUV for the family. But then you add a sports car, and the sedan gets demoted to the bottom. It's not as fun as the sports car and it's not as family-friendly as the SUV.

With Porsche, the sports car starts first. That's THE category to get. And the reason for the Cayenne's existence was to keep Porsche fans in the stable when they bought family SUVs.

The Panamera?  It's a GADA car, aimed at a market where people can afford at least two or three.

So as a Porsche, I don't really like it because of its awkward position in the hierarchy. But as a four-door GT saloon, it's one of the best on the planet - and that's why I wouldn't mind having it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15211683


#neveraredhead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You bet.
> 
> View attachment 15211709


It's been too long between visits...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Does my OoO/SoOoO membership include posts in both places?


Yes.

You finished on 338, which brings you up to 572 combined...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> 
> You finished on 338, which brings you up to 572 combined...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah baby, I'm cruisin'


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Panamera is a no
> 
> Macan is a no
> 
> Cayenne is okay


I agree with this, but I don't know why, and have no logical reasons to justify it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> She's adorable, I might give in and get one. How is her character?


Awesome personality. She still has some energy given her age, but she's a doll. Very, very good with all commands. Great with our young daughter and loves other kids; still working on cats though. She's another member of the family at this point. Even sleeps on a special blanket we put on the bed.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> She likes chasing parked cars, what else is there to know.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


What does she do if she catches one?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> What does she do if she catches one?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Just farts a lot.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I agree with this, but I don't know why, and have no logical reasons to justify it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Right? I have nothing to support this other than how I feel.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Good Night Gentlemen

P.S.: time to get a new watch, any suggestions? if any, I will gladely read read them with my morning coffee


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Gentlemen
> 
> P.S.: time to get a new watch, any suggestions? if any, I will gladely read read them with my morning coffee


So many possibilities. Rolex? How about a day-date? I think Moser is kind of interesting and I have never seen one in public. Of course there's always a Speedmaster.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Oddly enough the granite guy and the contractor are both SWAMPED. those who are surviving or capitalizing on the pandemic are whewww.. a lot of people are apparently renovating. It's kind of polarizing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I noticed from the beginning how long the lines have been at home improvement places. The four nearest me usually have at least 50 people waiting to get in almost all the time. The neighborhood is has been filled with workmen and construction equipment. Excavators, pavers, landscapers, electricians, plumbers are all over the place. It's easier to get a new kitchen here now than a hamburger.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Gentlemen
> 
> P.S.: time to get a new watch, any suggestions? if any, I will gladely read read them with my morning coffee


My Suggestion would be to get something from JLC , I reckon you dont have any from them (Who am i to tell : you are the mystery man , right)

My Picks from JLC are below.









But you obviously know the pick from me mate;-);-)...









https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/j...otourbillon-westminster-perpetuel-introducing


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I noticed from the beginning how long the lines have been at home improvement places. The four nearest me usually have at least 50 people waiting to get in almost all the time. The neighborhood is has been filled with workmen and construction equipment. Excavators, pavers, landscapers, electricians, plumbers are all over the place. It's easier to get a new kitchen here now than a hamburger.


Haha. A friend litteraly just said that now. Weird!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I'll try to update the combined spreadsheet this week...


I am severely sucking


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> My Suggestion would be to get something from JLC , I reckon you dont have any from them (Who am i to tell : you are the mystery man , right)
> 
> My Picks from JLC are below.
> 
> ...


The bottom one is wicked cool


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Gentlemen
> 
> P.S.: time to get a new watch, any suggestions? if any, I will gladely read read them with my morning coffee


[FLAME SUIT / ON]

You need a Hublot in your life.

Hear me out before you choke on your coffee PF.

https://www.watchonista.com/articles/opinions/how-i-learned-stop-worrying-and-appreciate-hublot

"There's actually some impressive watchmaking going on at Hublot. The brand's "Art of Fusion" philosophy isn't taken lightly. The brand has a dedicated foundry in-house that produces most of their fusion metals and exotic materials. Gold is a hallmark of the brand and the ensuing Magic Gold alloy is the world's first scratch proof gold alloy. Seeing someone rake a key across the face of a watch would normally be a cringeworthy sight, but not here, I can personally attest that these things are mighty impressive. Ceramics and carbon fibers are also used throughout the brand's novelties."

The MP range is a technical tour de force...

https://www.hublot.com/en-au/watches/mp/techframe-ferrari-tourbillon-chronograph-carbon-yellow-45-mm


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> My Suggestion would be to get something from JLC , I reckon you dont have any from them (Who am i to tell : you are the mystery man , right)
> 
> My Picks from JLC are below.
> 
> ...


Nice choice Krish.

The Memovox is a winner, but the bottom one is just wow...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> I am severely sucking


All posters with a combined total of over 100.

(Might be a glitch in the Pivot Table so apologies if any were left out.)


Gunnar_9171668410.14%Betterthere161809.83%Dogbert_is_fat124867.59%Black586165.24%5959HH82695.02%rjohnson5681114.93%jmanlay73794.48%Sappie6667304.09%BigSeikoFan60973.70%BarracksSi52753.21%Galaga52723.20%sportura52373.18%Toothbras48682.96%AL9C146622.83%Marendra43462.64%Panerol Forte43062.62%Cobia38282.33%mui.richard36322.21%delco71430921.88%Merv26901.63%yngrshr20111.22%jorgenl19961.21%jason10mm19441.18%ithardin15200.92%nobbylon 214180.86%Snaggletooth13560.82%Jason7113190.80%JimmyMack7511670.71%BonyWrists11360.69%Jaguarshark8630.52%StephenCanale7920.48%iinsic7190.44%kamonjj6910.42%transporter3056140.37%Unce_Turbo_9975740.35%Krish475640.34%harry_flashman5400.33%Rosco535300.32%mav4410.27%Purple Hayz3640.22%mfunnell3310.20%CaptainCustard3150.19%Rusty4272890.18%Hamstur2800.17%qa_ii2570.16%Eisenhammer2000.12%kiwi711700.10%Watchfiend121530.09%vincenzowl1470.09%Jtragic1230.07%The Thomas J1180.07%highbob1120.07%


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I am severely sucking


Twss. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey!
> 
> View attachment 15211681


I doubt she really looks as bad as that picture suggests. I think it's the hair and the way her head looks is turned.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Does my OoO/SoOoO membership include posts in both places?


Don't see why not. Otherwise B5 would be the only member of SoOoO.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Don't see why not. Otherwise B5 would be the only member of SoOoO.


Thanks! I'm teeing up 400 Simpsons quotes/gifs to get there.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Gentlemen
> 
> P.S.: time to get a new watch, any suggestions? if any, I will gladely read read them with my morning coffee


I second the JLCs that we're posted above, but I'll throw a couple into the ring, if you're looking for a sportier watch.

I recently picked up a Panerai Submersible and I love the watch even more than I thought I would; it's a lot more versatile than I thought it could be and I think the design, including the crown protector, is pretty timeless. So, if you're looking for a non-Rolex diver, the Submersible is my favorite on the market right now.

Also really like the new Luminor Marina pieces that were recently released (the lume on the case is very cool imo), like the photo attached.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> It's kind of the OoO sweetheart by now. It's part of the family. But it has to sit at the kids table.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I keep it hidden in the toilet tank. Fortunately it has a screw down crown and is more or less waterproof.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yes I'm actually tracking... You are somewhere over 600.


Maybe we should make Big Al start over since he's the only one of us who's never owned an Omega.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> I don't get it either.
> 
> Porschophiles are a breed very protective of their heritage, and in particular the 911.
> 
> ...


As good a narrative as I've heard. Really good.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Gentlemen
> 
> P.S.: time to get a new watch, any suggestions? if any, I will gladely read read them with my morning coffee


I forget if you hate Bulgari or not, but the new blue-face Octo Finissimo in steel is awesome.









I feel like these are some of the only Genta-like pieces that I love.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Summer is here for sure
> Hot as hell


Had the great white on today. Put it back on bracelet for a bit.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bored today so killed time in the back yard...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Had the great white on today. Put it back on bracelet for a bit.


How do you feel about the bracelet ?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Speaking of cars, I am looking into wrapping my GTO. The paint is nice on it, but I'd like to add a bit of flair to the car.

Looking at:









Galaxy Black









Ember Black (has some red flake in it to give it that color)









Gold Dust Black (this is a satin black [not matte] with some gold flake)









Midnight Blue


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More from the backyard and around...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> How do you feel about the bracelet ?


It's an outstanding, outstanding bracelet. The comfort is off the charts and the adjustment system is as good as Glidelock.

Honestly, I love it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still wearing this baby...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Maybe we should make Big Al start over since he's the only one of us who's never owned an Omega.


I never really owned anything worth mentioning. I'm living vicariously thru you guys. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Speaking of cars, I am looking into wrapping my GTO. The paint is nice on it, but I'd like to add a bit of flair to the car.
> 
> Looking at:
> 
> ...


Love me some Midnight Blue.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I forget if you hate Bulgari or not, but the new blue-face Octo Finissimo in steel is awesome.
> 
> View attachment 15211969
> 
> ...


I tried on the new black ceramic automatic and it's amazing.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I tried on the new black ceramic automatic and it's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pictures of this guy in any version never wowed me. I think I need to see it in person.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I tried on the new black ceramic automatic and it's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are stunners. I like the steel ones since they have screw down crowns and 100M of water resistance.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The pictures of this guy in any version never wowed me. I think I need to see it in person.


It's a wild watch. The steel models have me excited since they are legitimate sports pieces.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The pictures of this guy in any version never wowed me. I think I need to see it in person.


You do. I saw it in the case and was like hell no. Held it and tried it on and did a complete 180.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> You do. I saw it in the case and was like hell no. Held it and tried it on and did a complete 180.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I feel like everyone who tries one on has that same reaction.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBSi is pretty hard-set on four doors, not two. Maybe she'd change her mind if she gets to ride in a Boxster or 911 or something, but we'll burn that bridge when we get to it.


Sounds like what my missus would say about cars and doors. She refuses to ride in a low slung car and after her accident yesterday, both she and myself are convinced that we need a taller and bigger car.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Now that there is one properly outfitted sink! :-!


And he hasn't taken the lazy way out to put an over sink into the hole. This is good work.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> You do. I saw it in the case and was like hell no. Held it and tried it on and did a complete 180.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I do like the way it looks on a strap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You gotta fix your sig... No one here cares what watches you have... Better to do a BSF


Good thing I use Tapatalk for catching up so I don't see the signatures.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Speaking of cars, I am looking into wrapping my GTO. The paint is nice on it, but I'd like to add a bit of flair to the car.
> 
> Looking at:
> 
> ...


Ember black or Midnight Blue would be my choice - leaning towards the blue a little more...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is Mrs BSF having a bad hair day
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


This is what it looks like after Photoshop.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats Bro B5. First one to reach Bro status in both OoO and SoOoO.


So, does that make him the club captain?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Whoa! So what's the count for everyone?


I need to switch to desktop to see that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just finished a ride with my Marathon beater.


Nice. Didn't know you had a Marathon. By the way, shouldn't yours have the Canada flag on it?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good thing I use Tapatalk for catching up so I don't see the signatures.


That reminds me. I need to remove my watches in my sig. Saw it the other day. No longer a fan.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm embarrassed every time OoO count is published.


You should wear it with pride


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Ember black or Midnight Blue would be my choice - leaning towards the blue a little more...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I am torn between Ember, Midnight, and the Gold Black. I am likely not going to do the Galaxy since there is too much flake.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> The bottom one is wicked cool


Yeah it is mate. Lot of engineering went it in to that...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Nice choice Krish.
> 
> The Memovox is a winner, but the bottom one is just wow...


Mate, If i had the money , i will be going for the gyro one for sure.... b-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I remember buying a couple souvenirs while in Jamaica that had made in Indonesia stickers on them.  Made me think how the hell did these trinkets even get from Indonesia to Jamaica in the first place? lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


On a ship?

LOL. Not surprised about Indonesia but I am increasingly seeing non traditional manufacturing countries like Bangladesh supplying to the fashion industry making labour intensive clothes but soon, they'll be making advances in their manufacturing section.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Summer is here for sure
> Hot as hell


And it's cold down under.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> All posters with a combined total of over 100.
> 
> (Might be a glitch in the Pivot Table so apologies if any were left out.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compilation B5 .. :-!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Nooooo kidding. The "made in china" thing has really made me cut back buying stuff while on vacation or just doing a bit of research first. Can't avoid it entirely especially with electronics but I'm amazed at how much folks charge for something that is just a bulk order catalogue item from some chinese factory (looks at my barton strap....)


You will have to pay 10 or 20 times what you are paying now if you wanted made in USA. Same goes for Australia. You can still get souvenirs that are made in Australia but it goes for a lot more. An example; you can buy a made in China 8" stuffed toy wombat for about $24.99 here but a similar one locally made would be $149.99. Of course, the quality of the locally made ones are better and it looks like a wombat....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15211683


I am so ashamed of myself! How could I not gotten past the 1,000 posts yet


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah it is mate. Lot of engineering went it in to that...


GF:

The case back is more beautiful . Well organised and everything properly placed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Upcoming: train wreck


LOL. That photo is gold!

I like how your dog is giving it the death stare.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Oooh... She will be better soon mate.. Wishing a speedy recovery


Thanks. Major whiplash problem I think. Thank goodness she was in an SUV and it now looks like a hatchback.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> What happened mate?


Did you notice the Omega on the concrete slab?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> The night is dark and full of terrors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No no, the Starks say "Winter is coming."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I ain't calling it that. Keeping it old school. OoO *redux* maybe.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So long as you don't get a reflux.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good thing I use Tapatalk for catching up so I don't see the signatures.


You don't know what you're missing... Here's my sig.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's even worse for the Chinese tourists, imagine their disappointment when they come back home after their vacation trip and start examining their souvenirs just to find out they are all made in China


LOL. They could have walked down the local street markets and buy them from the vendors and save a large sum of money going on that holiday.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. Major whiplash problem I think. Thank goodness she was in an SUV and it now looks like a hatchback.


Ouch.. that's a bad hit.

Its good to know that nothing major to Mrs. Its always better to check it out too.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you notice the Omega on the concrete slab?


LOL...:-d:-d


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't get it either.
> 
> Porschophiles are a breed very protective of their heritage, and in particular the 911.
> 
> ...


Same can be said for BMW fanbois and Rolex fanbois


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Gentlemen
> 
> P.S.: time to get a new watch, any suggestions? if any, I will gladely read read them with my morning coffee


That new Omega tourbillon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> LOL... They could have saved the ticket fare...:-d


LOL. Just what I said too.

#neverreadahead


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You don't know what you're missing... Here's my sig.
> 
> View attachment 15212069


Here's Tiffany in all her glory.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And it's cold down under.


The last week we had was a bit hotter. And will get colder next week based on forecast... But QLD , i reckon the min it will hit be around 5 to 6 deg C.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> When the American half of our family went to Korea, Mom wanted souvenirs that were made in Korea and not China. It turned out to be almost impossible.


I thought those embroidery stuff would still be locally made. Okay, maybe my last time in Korea was like twenty years ago... back then, still made in Korea.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'll try to update the combined spreadsheet this week...


It will be outdated by the time you've done it because this thread moves so fast.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> No no, the Starks say "Winter is coming."


Yeah.... " Winter is coming"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I wasn't monitoring as I thought we were combining?
> 
> Reminds me that I need to update my spreadsheet...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Just an additional plus.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's been too long between visits...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh, Abigail.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> 
> You finished on 338, which brings you up to 572 combined...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Still a long way....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That new Omega tourbillon.


Maybe a Limited edition too ( 5000 pieces probably)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I agree with this, but I don't know why, and have no logical reasons to justify it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I would have okay a Macan and no a Cayenne. The Cayenne is huge and the size cannot defy physics. To be fair, the Macan is quite nimble.

But we're all different and people look for different things in their cars (just like watches) and it's personal tastes.

Some like driving dynamics and others go for comfort.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Still a long way....


I'm just going to start quoting the Simpsons for no reason.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What does she do if she catches one?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Shreds the tyres


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Right? I have nothing to support this other than how I feel.


It is all personal tastes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Gentlemen
> 
> P.S.: time to get a new watch, any suggestions? if any, I will gladely read read them with my morning coffee


How about an Omega. You need to see what all this fuss is about


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So many possibilities. Rolex? How about a day-date? I think Moser is kind of interesting and I have never seen one in public. Of course there's always a Speedmaster.


Just what I said



#neverreadahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Haha. A friend litteraly just said that now. Weird!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Maybe @BonyWrist is that friend!!! You just don't know his alter ego on the internet


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I forget if you hate Bulgari or not, but the new blue-face Octo Finissimo in steel is awesome.
> 
> View attachment 15211969
> 
> ...


He doesn't hate Bvlgari, he just hates watches made by fashion brands.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Speaking of cars, I am looking into wrapping my GTO. The paint is nice on it, but I'd like to add a bit of flair to the car.
> 
> Looking at:
> 
> ...


You going to wear thick fat gold chain round your neck too? That's so bogan mate....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good thing I use Tapatalk for catching up so I don't see the signatures.


It's good that I am seeing my own posts. I have been "catching" up for the last hour or so, nearly two hours....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I am torn between Ember, Midnight, and the Gold Black. I am likely not going to do the Galaxy since there is too much flake.


Baggy pants go with the gold chain too


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I've always liked Glebe. Gritty, yet super cool.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You don't know what you're missing... Here's my sig.
> 
> View attachment 15212069


I know and boy, am I glad


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That new Omega tourbillon.


Me figures he needs an Omega


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> The last week we had was a bit hotter. And will get colder next week based on forecast... But QLD , i reckon the min it will hit be around 5 to 6 deg C.


Queensland is in the tropics. The weather there is like being in Bangkok. LOL.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> What happened mate?


Lol nothing it's just that the train tracks are omega brand. Scary.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I'm just going to start quoting the Simpsons for no reason.


Do it. So far, only Gun, Marendra and Toothbras quote Simpsons on a regular basis and they know every episode.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That photo is gold!
> 
> I like how your dog is giving it the death stare.


He's well trained. Can't sit or fetch but knows a crappy watch when he sees it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Lol nothing it's just that the train tracks are omega brand. Scary.


It was a good photo. And your dog gave it the look of disdain


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Another random post to help you fellas get to 7,000


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> He's well trained. Can't sit or fetch but knows a crappy watch when he sees it


There's no watch there. You know what I think? I think he can read!!! Yes, he recognises the word Omega.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Oddly enough the granite guy and the contractor are both SWAMPED. those who are surviving or capitalizing on the pandemic are whewww.. a lot of people are apparently renovating. It's kind of polarizing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I'm either extrapolating or projecting, but if other people are like my wife, and they've been browsing YouTube for DIY home improvement projects, then those stores are having a great quarter right now.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do it. So far, only Gun, Marendra and Toothbras quote Simpsons on a regular basis and they know every episode.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sounds like what my missus would say about cars and doors. She refuses to ride in a low slung car and after her accident yesterday, both she and myself are convinced that we need a taller and bigger car.


Get this and they'll just launch right over ya.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought those embroidery stuff would still be locally made. Okay, maybe my last time in Korea was like twenty years ago... back then, still made in Korea.


Embroidery, yeah; trinkets and knickknacks that you'd put on a mantle, though, are another story.

My mom doesn't really understand what they do, though. When they came to visit last Christmas, we brought out a quilted blanket that we bought at a local Korean home goods store. Genuine imported blanket. Mom said, "Oh, it must be like heat-tacked or something cheap like that." No, Mom, it's fully quilted and cost somewhere over a hundred bucks.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is what it looks like after Photoshop.
> 
> View attachment 15212033


You have PF level skills!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, does that make him the club captain?


Nooooooo.

Most pathetic maybe...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That reminds me. I need to remove my watches in my sig. Saw it the other day. No longer a fan.


Unless you want to add your own custom Rolex references.

You know, just for clarity...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> I am torn between Ember, Midnight, and the Gold Black. I am likely not going to do the Galaxy since there is too much flake.


Go the blue then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Go the blue then...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I just need to make sure it doesn't look too much like the wife's A4 blue. Need to see a swatch in person in the sun.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Thanks for the compilation B5 .. :-!


You're welcome.
I'm using it as an excuse to refresh my Excel skills anyway...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Unless you want to add your own custom Rolex references.
> 
> You know, just for clarity...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I have always wanted a "smurf"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am so ashamed of myself! How could I not gotten past the 1,000 posts yet


Lol. It'll happen today...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> GF:
> 
> The case back is more beautiful . Well organised and everything properly placed.
> 
> View attachment 15212053


Can you be in love with a watch?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I'm just going to start quoting the Simpsons for no reason.


There is always a reason to quote the Simpsons.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do it. So far, only Gun, Marendra and Toothbras quote Simpsons on a regular basis and they know every episode.


Only the first dozen years or so. Haven't watched new ones in years.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Marendra said:


>


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> Lol nothing it's just that the train tracks are omega brand. Scary.


Ha ha.. lol

Noticed after Sir DiF mentioned

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It will be outdated by the time you've done it because this thread moves so fast.


Yep.

I could probably build a script to strip the data from the web page and build a dynamic update - but I won't...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Still a long way....


If he's got 400 gifs ready to go, he'll be there in no time...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I have always wanted a "smurf"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I'm just going to start quoting the Simpsons for no reason.


Or you could demonstrate *real* talent and respond to every post with a relevant contextual Simpson's quote...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> 
> I could probably build a script to strip the data from the web page and build a dynamic update - but I won't...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You going to wear thick fat gold chain round your neck too? That's so bogan mate....


Bogan would be putting a Chevrolet BowTie badge on a Holden, or in his case, putting a Holden badge on his GTO...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Lol nothing it's just that the train tracks are omega brand. Scary.


Literally driving a train over an Ω...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


>


I made doughnuts again last week (cake doughnuts time), but they're all gone now. :-(


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15212227


That's borderline too revealing.
Store bought muffins BTW...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Another Anniversary meal under the belt! Tonight it was filet mignon with peppercorn sauce, twice baked potatoes, and brownies for dessert. We hit the jackpot because one of the better local restaurants has been selling their supplier's meats along with offering takeout. We couldn't normally find meat that good around here.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


Butter. And your brain on butter.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> That's borderline too revealing.
> Store bought muffins BTW...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Just to see what would show up, I did another search with the explicit filter "off," and boy howdy, NONE of the images were SoOoO-safe.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Just to see what would show up, I did another search with the explicit filter "off," and boy howdy, NONE of the images were SoOoO-safe.


I didn't realise that SmurfPron was a thing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And it's cold down under.


I keep forgetting you guys almost on the S Pole are experiencing winter.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15212227


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Lol. It'll happen today...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Doubt so. I average about 20 to 30 a day across the whole WUS. Tomorrow or Tuesday maybe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


Okay, you guys are just showing off now.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Doubt so. I average about 20 to 30 a day across the whole WUS. Tomorrow or Tuesday maybe.


Don't under-estimate what you are capable if you really set your mind to it...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Been undertaking the Orientation/Induction portion of the course today and part of the intro is this video regarding how to make the most of online courses.






They actually encourage involving outsiders in your learning to share what you are learning, cross-pollinate, collaborate and maintain accountability.

Looks like I have justification for including the OoO brains trust so will try to throw some titbits or questions out to you all occasionally...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah we're pretty open minded, unless it's a Speedmaster or Prius.


Or pink garments...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Marendra said:


> I'm a bit confused.... everyone seems to hate the 4 door, but like the SUVs? I don't plan to get a Porsche, but what am I missing?


Nope, no SUVs for me neither. Don't have them but they're a no for me. If in fact I'll need that much space for traveling I'd much rather have a touring model (station wagon).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Gentlemen
> 
> P.S.: time to get a new watch, any suggestions? if any, I will gladely read read them with my morning coffee


A watch that looks different enough from your current collection, is priced low enough (for you at least ) as a causal acquisition, and yet fits your lifestyle quite well.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> [FLAME SUIT / ON]
> 
> You need a Hublot in your life.
> 
> ...


You're forgetting bro PF doesn't like watches that crossovers with other brand names...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Been undertaking the Orientation/Induction portion of the course today and part of the intro is this video regarding how to make the most of online courses.
> 
> They actually encourage involving outsiders in your learning to share what you are learning, cross-pollinate, collaborate and maintain accountability.
> 
> Looks like I have justification for including the OoO brains trust so will try to throw some titbits or questions out to you all occasionally...


Okay. Just don't blame us if you fail any component of the course.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, no SUVs for me neither. Don't have them but they're a no for me. If in fact I'll need that much space for traveling I'd much rather have a touring model (station wagon).


I don't mind a station wagon. My wife hates them though.

A Subaru Outback is my retirement car. Good ride height, AWD, comfortable seats and huge load lugging capabilities.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't mind a station wagon. My wife hates them though.
> 
> A Subaru Outback is my retirement car. Good ride height, AWD, comfortable seats and huge load lugging capabilities.


That's the idea. For the price of a Porsche Panemera, you can get a Boxster AND a Golf wagon with enough change for a vacay.

And she can drive the Boxster so her hate for station wagons is moot


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

This threads got some potential lol

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/goin...now-considering-invicta-help-pls-5201405.html


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Time for morning coffee bro PF. I don't think this will spoil it for you.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Cobia said:


> This threads got some potential lol
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/goin...now-considering-invicta-help-pls-5201405.html


In before the lock. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> You're forgetting bro PF doesn't like watches that crossovers with other brand names...


Yes, but they also offer models without Ferrari branding or cross-over...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cobia said:


> This threads got some potential lol
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/goin...now-considering-invicta-help-pls-5201405.html


Surprised that people were taking the OP and thread seriously.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 《Snip》
> *I don't mind a station wagon. My wife hates them though.*


I'm in the same situation. As Mrs. B5 is not a particularly tall woman, she prefers the high ride height of an SUV giving her a better view over traffic.

I tried to interest her in an Audi touring some years ago to a flat refusal...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't mind a station wagon. My wife hates them though.
> 
> A Subaru Outback is my retirement car. Good ride height, AWD, comfortable seats and huge load lugging capabilities.


A Porsche Macan will be mine, God willing. Always wanted a Porsche as a kid. Could never afford one, then the kids came and priorities change.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> A Porsche Macan will be mine, God willing. Always wanted a Porsche as a kid. Could never afford one, then the kids came and priorities change.


Story of my life.

And since a 356 is never gonna happen, I'll be a happy fellow with this instead.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> A watch that looks different enough from your current collection, is priced low enough (for you at least ) as a causal acquisition, and yet fits your lifestyle quite well.


Too "pedestrian"? Perhaps a Laurent Ferrier Grand Sport?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Yes, but they also offer models without Ferrari branding or cross-over...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...




I don't know, somehow I'm not sure if Hublot says "Panerol Forte".


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> My Suggestion would be to get something from JLC , I reckon you dont have any from them (Who am i to tell : you are the mystery man , right)
> 
> My Picks from JLC are below.
> 
> ...


 #1 is too pedestrian compared to #2. Imagine standing in line at McDs wearing #1 and the guy next you is wearing #2. Can't let that happen.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> [FLAME SUIT / ON]
> 
> You need a Hublot in your life.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about their exotic materials lasting or if they are just a horological blip, like RM. But the PFs got the crystal ball so it's easy for him to check.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I second the JLCs that we're posted above, but I'll throw a couple into the ring, if you're looking for a sportier watch.
> 
> I recently picked up a Panerai Submersible and I love the watch even more than I thought I would; it's a lot more versatile than I thought it could be and I think the design, including the crown protector, is pretty timeless. So, if you're looking for a non-Rolex diver, the Submersible is my favorite on the market right now.
> 
> Also really like the new Luminor Marina pieces that were recently released (the lume on the case is very cool imo), like the photo attached.


Using my crystal ball I foresee PF daumanting with his extensive Panerai collection.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Too "pedestrian"? Perhaps a Laurent Ferrier Grand Sport?


I like that watch. How much do they cost ?!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I keep it hidden in the toilet tank. Fortunately it has a screw down crown and is more or less waterproof.


Wow we're on the same page/throne so to speak. I used to hide all my new Omegas in the toilet tank but then we moved and now only have wall-hung toilets. Now I find putting them in the bird house works, although they do need a good rinsing afterwards.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cobia said:


> This threads got some potential lol
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/goin...now-considering-invicta-help-pls-5201405.html


Lol. Such a troll thread...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Had the great white on today. Put it back on bracelet for a bit.


I've tried putting my PO back on the rubber but can't get the bracelet off. Bought a cheap spring bar tweezers-like tool. Probably need to invest in a Bergeron.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Time for morning coffee bro PF. I don't think this will spoil it for you.


Baked goods go well with coffee.
That's just about a French tradition isn't it?
There's some high quality home made muffins there...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Surprised that people were taking the OP and thread seriously.


I didn't...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know, somehow I'm not sure if Hublot says "Panerol Forte".


I'm pretty sure it doesn't, and it's a brand he has previously specifically excluded.

No harm in trying to expand our boundaries though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Using my crystal ball I foresee PF daumanting with his extensive Panerai collection.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I reckon you got that right...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still wearing this baby...
> 
> View attachment 15211995


BSF, we know that quarantine can make healthy people do crazy things, but given your collection and your love of this bastard G-Shock you might need to talk with your therapist.

As the collective voice of OoO we're worried 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sounds like what my missus would say about cars and doors. She refuses to ride in a low slung car and after her accident yesterday, both she and myself are convinced that we need a taller and bigger car.


Big Al can help you with that.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. Didn't know you had a Marathon. By the way, shouldn't yours have the Canada flag on it?


Good one. I considered the US one briefly but then decided it wasn't a good move for a travel watch. Like with passports you whip out what's best for the occasion.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, If i had the money , i will be going for the gyro one for sure.... b-)


Did you guys know that Omega was first in putting a Tourbillon in a wrist watch. Just throwing that out there to see if it sticks 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did you guys know that Omega was first in putting a Tourbillon in a wrist watch. Just throwing that out there to see if it sticks
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Interesting, I didn't know that... OoO keeps spreading knowledge. Do you know who made the first wristwatch with a visible tourbillon on the dial?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that... OoO keeps spreading knowledge. Do you know who made the first wristwatch with a visible tourbillon on the dial?


I reckon Abraham breguet made the concept of Tourbillion, to negate the effect of gravity in pocket watches. Will wait for inputs from SOoO university to learn further .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Been undertaking the Orientation/Induction portion of the course today and part of the intro is this video regarding how to make the most of online courses.






They actually encourage involving outsiders in your learning to share what you are learning, cross-pollinate, collaborate and maintain accountability.

Looks like I have justification for including the OoO brains trust so will try to throw some titbits or questions out to you all occasionally...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm not sure about their exotic materials lasting or if they are just a horological blip, like RM. But the PFs got the crystal ball so it's easy for him to check.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Hmm, let's see... my crystal ball is telling me that Hublot unscratchable Magic Gold has not been developped by them, but by EPFL (Ecole polytechnique fédérale de Lausanne) on their demand. I also see that their "Patented" Magic Gold doesn't have a single patent in their name, EPFL's name, or any other company, in any patent database. I also see that their 18K unscratchable gold alloy is constituted of 75% pure gold and 25% Boron Carbide, a form of ceramic. Now, even if in regard of the law it has a minimum of 75% pure gold to bare the appelation 18K, I think that there is a loophole in here, that could explain the absence of a patent, despite their claim: 18K gold is supposed to be a pure metal alloy with a minimum of 75% 999.9 pure gold; their 18K Magic Gold, with 25% non-metalic content does not qualify as pure metal alloy. Oh, my crystal ball just showed me a real picture of their Magic Gold, and unlike their pictures on their website, it looks like anything but gold; yuk!

Edit: I asked my crystal ball about their other high tech materials, but it shut down unexpectedly


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> BSF, we know that quarantine can make healthy people do crazy things, but given your collection and your love of this bastard G-Shock you might need to talk with your therapist.
> 
> As the collective voice of OoO we're worried
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Let's not forget he also disposed of his perfectly good Porsche and is considering replacing it with an SUV - an electric one even!

Not the behaviour of a sane person...

Do we need an intervention?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Good one. I considered the US one briefly but then decided it wasn't a good move for a travel watch. *Like with passports you whip out what's best for the occasion*.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Only International Men of Mystery have multiple passports for every occasion...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Krish47 said:


> I reckon Abraham breguet made the concept of Tourbillion, to negate the effect of gravity in pocket watches. Will wait for inputs from SOoO university to learn further .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


True, and he did it because pocket watches were always in a vertical position in their attributed pocket, but since watches became worn on the wrist, and continuously changing positions, the tourbillon became redundant. It's Frank Muller that was the first one to make big visible tourbillons that could be admired through an opening in the dial that jumpstarted people's interest for tourbillons. I must admit that even though useless in modern watches, there is nothing more mesmerizing than watching a flying tourbillon rotating; love them!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bored today so killed time in the back yard...
> 
> View attachment 15211975
> 
> ...


BSF, I thought that you moved to an appartement; are you referring to your terrace as a back yard? if such is the case, that must be a hell of a terrace!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> A watch that looks different enough from your current collection, is priced low enough (for you at least ) as a causal acquisition, and yet fits your lifestyle quite well.


Bro Dick, for some strange reason, I was never attracted to the Explorer 2 since the 5 digits came out, but every time you post a picture of yours, I feel compelled to get one; I don't know if it's the watch or your photographic skills that are at cause


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, and he did it because pocket watches were always in a vertical position in their attributed pocket, but since watches became worn on the wrist, and continuously changing positions, the tourbillon became redundant. It's Frank Muller that was the first one to make big visible tourbillons that could be admired through an opening in the dial that jumpstarted people's interest for tourbillons. I must admit that even though useless in modern watches, there is nothing more mesmerizing than watching a flying tourbillon rotating; love them!


.

I could stare at it all day. And it's really an engineering marvel to invent something of this sort back in the day. Understanding gravity and find a solution to reduce its effects.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So many possibilities. Rolex? How about a day-date? I think Moser is kind of interesting and I have never seen one in public. Of course there's always a Speedmaster.


I am still too young for a DD... Moser on the other hand has a sense of humor that is out of place for a high end watchmaker


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, for some strange reason, I was never attracted to the Explorer 2 since the 5 digits came out, but every time you post a picture of yours, I feel compelled to get one; I don't know if it's the watch or your photographic skills that are at cause


I would suspect the latter. He could make any watch looks very attractive.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did you guys know that Omega was first in putting a Tourbillon in a wrist watch. Just throwing that out there to see if it sticks
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm happy to run with it.

You should start a thread in the public forum and debunk the existence of the LIP prototype as a myth perpetuated by the internet that cannot be proven, and let's see how long it takes for it to be picked up by the horological media and turned into fact.

Pulled from some other articles from disreputable sources (Not supported by the Omega marketing dept.) hidden in the dark web:

"Omega's archive credits the French watchmaker Lip for producing a tourbillon wristwatch prototype in 1930. The timepiece was actually created by Edouard Belin of the Besancon Watchmaking School using a Lip-ebauche."

"In 1930, the French watchmaking company LIP produced a tourbillon mechanism that was small enough to work with a wristwatch for the first time. Unfortunately, LIP never found a way to make its design commercially viable."


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that... OoO keeps spreading knowledge. Do you know who made the first wristwatch with a visible tourbillon on the dial?


I'm going to guess it was JLC, with AP a close second...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> I reckon Abraham breguet made the concept of Tourbillion, to negate the effect of gravity in pocket watches. Will wait for inputs from SOoO university to learn further .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure you are right about this.

Breguet was such an amazing inventor and should really be more revered by history, but is really only known in horological circles...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Been undertaking the Orientation/Induction portion of the course today and part of the intro is this video regarding how to make the most of online courses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's weird.

I thought I posted that ages ago...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> That's weird.
> 
> I thought I posted that ages ago...


Godfrey:

I did - Post 6923

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/son-...art-ii-5190049-post51944209.html#post51944209

That's a long way between posts for a DP...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> That's weird.
> 
> I thought I posted that ages ago...


Ha ha, I thought you found some script for slow motion DP.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm, let's see... my crystal ball is telling me that Hublot unscratchable Magic Gold has not been developped by them, but by EPFL (Ecole polytechnique fédérale de Lausanne) on their demand. I also see that their "Patented" Magic Gold doesn't have a single patent in their name, EPFL's name, or any other company, in any patent database. I also see that their 18K unscratchable gold alloy is constituted of 75% pure gold and 25% Boron Carbide, a form of ceramic. Now, even if in regard of the law it has a minimum of 75% pure gold to bare the appelation 18K, I think that there is a loophole in here, that could explain the absence of a patent, despite their claim: 18K gold is supposed to be a pure metal alloy with a minimum of 75% 999.9 pure gold; their 18K Magic Gold, with 25% non-metalic content does not qualify as pure metal alloy. Oh, my crystal ball just showed me a real picture of their Magic Gold, and unlike their pictures on their website, it looks like anything but gold; yuk!
> 
> Edit: I asked my crystal ball about their other high tech materials, *but it shut down unexpectedly*


Like magic!

Maybe you are being monitored and have been hacked by the Hublot smart watch development team...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Only International Men of Mystery have multiple passports for every occasion...


True... I do have one of yours, you guess which one ;-)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> That's weird.
> 
> I thought I posted that ages ago...


I too thought I liked it long ago... but you got a second like


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I'm happy to run with it.
> 
> You should start a thread in the public forum and debunk the existence of the LIP prototype as a myth perpetuated by the internet that cannot be proven, and let's see how long it takes for it to be picked up by the horological media and turned into fact.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, and he did it because pocket watches were always in a vertical position in their attributed pocket, but since watches became worn on the wrist, and continuously changing positions, the tourbillon became redundant. It's Frank Muller that was the first one to make big visible tourbillons that could be admired through an opening in the dial that jumpstarted people's interest for tourbillons. I must admit that even though useless in modern watches, *there is nothing more mesmerizing than watching a flying tourbillon rotating*; love them!


Except a double flying tourbillon...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, for some strange reason, I was never attracted to the Explorer 2 since the 5 digits came out, but every time you post a picture of yours, I feel compelled to get one; *I don't know if it's the watch or your photographic skills that are at cause*


I don't think I could ever base a purchase decision on a watch photo taken by Richard.

After all, he can make even an Omega look good...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am still too young for a DD... Moser on the other hand has a sense of humor that is out of place for a high end watchmaker


Weren't you going to have a look at their Streamliner Chronograph at one stage?

I remember it had a pretty impressive movement, but can't recall where that discussion ended up...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> I would suspect the latter. He could make any watch looks very attractive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


#neveraredhead...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha, I thought you found some script for slow motion DP.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I haven't figured out how to do a normal DP on purpose yet, let alone a slow one...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Another Anniversary meal under the belt! Tonight it was filet mignon with peppercorn sauce, twice baked potatoes, and brownies for dessert. We hit the jackpot because one of the better local restaurants has been selling their supplier's meats along with offering takeout. We couldn't normally find meat that good around here.


Same here when trying to get the best cuts. You've basically got to make the transaction in some dark alleyway.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't think I could ever base a purchase decision on a watch photo taken by Richard.
> 
> After all, he can make even an Omega look good...


Are we just talking about his watch pics? He's posted quite a few pics that I would write the check for right now. Not the watch pics. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> This threads got some potential lol
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/goin...now-considering-invicta-help-pls-5201405.html


Reads like trolling

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Except a double flying tourbillon...


While looking for this video,

I came across this one from Girard Perregeux.






Pretty well made exploded view of a complex movement...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's the idea. For the price of a Porsche Panemera, you can get a Boxster AND a Golf wagon with enough change for a vacay.
> 
> And she can drive the Boxster so her hate for station wagons is moot


Umm .... 

She won't get past second gear...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> This threads got some potential lol
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/goin...now-considering-invicta-help-pls-5201405.html


Fantastic! I saw your post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Surprised that people were taking the OP and thread seriously.


That's a troll thread for sure


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Time for morning coffee bro PF. I don't think this will spoil it for you.


I remember the days when my kids had spurts of growth, but they always managed to find clothes that fit. Thanks for posting

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Girard Perregaux you tube channel has some fantastic videos.

While we are speaking of mesmerizing...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm in the same situation. As Mrs. B5 is not a particularly tall woman, she prefers the high ride height of an SUV giving her a better view over traffic.
> 
> I tried to interest her in an Audi touring some years ago to a flat refusal...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


An IVECO Daily 4x4 would be the best of all. She will be towering over everyone and everything. She will need 4 car park lots at your local Westfield to park that thing.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Or in Hublot's case - 75% Gold...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> True... I do have one of yours, you guess which one ;-)


I know which one you have, but in the interests of maintaining your mystery status I won't reveal anything publicly...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I too thought I liked it long ago... but you got a second like


Thanks!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I like that watch. How much do they cost ?!


CHF178k list.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Weren't you going to have a look at their Streamliner Chronograph at one stage?
> 
> I remember it had a pretty impressive movement, but can't recall where that discussion ended up...


True, but then I saw this, hence my reference to their sense of humor; if the guys at Moser enjoy a good laugh, good for them, but not with my money


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that... OoO keeps spreading knowledge. Do you know who made the first wristwatch with a visible tourbillon on the dial?


Sorry I don't know. I was surprised that Omega was first on the wrist and not Breguet.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I know which one you have, but in the interests of maintaining your mystery status I won't reveal anything publicly...


He's not that mysterious. How many French pimps drive Mclarens out there? Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> A Porsche Macan will be mine, God willing. Always wanted a Porsche as a kid. Could never afford one, then the kids came and priorities change.


We started family young, so house and kids sucked up all the disposable income. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. A few more years and they would have all completed their studies and be self sufficient. I hope that I am not too old for a Boxster then.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Are we just talking about his watch pics? He's posted quite a few pics that I would write the check for right now. Not the watch pics. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Do you mean the pictures he has been posting of this girl?









Of course, she looks better in his photo's...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Story of my life.
> 
> And since a 356 is never gonna happen, I'll be a happy fellow with this instead.


Nice. I could live with that too. The missus said that o should buy one when our obligations are done with.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm ....
> 
> She won't get past second gear...


With our speed limits - she won't need to...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Only International Men of Mystery have multiple passports for every occasion...


With a Swedish passport it's easier to slip in where an American one might get you detained or hassled.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> An IVECO Daily 4x4 would be the best of all. She will be towering over everyone and everything. She will need 4 car park lots at your local Westfield to park that thing.


And can drive straight through any roundabouts and fly over speedhumps without slowing down.
She would probably love it...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up and realised that I stumbled into 7,000?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

What's the story with those casual OoO posters that don't miss an occasion to try to take a shot at me on the outside, being directly (like this one), or indirectly (like our rescuer liking the posts of people insulting me)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/terr...vue-wa-5200727-post51945153.html#post51945153


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And can drive straight through any roundabouts and fly over speedhumps without slowing down.
> She would probably love it...


We already do that with my Ute.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, for some strange reason, I was never attracted to the Explorer 2 since the 5 digits came out, but every time you post a picture of yours, I feel compelled to get one; I don't know if it's the watch or your photographic skills that are at cause


Thank me when you got it


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, but then I saw this, hence my reference to their sense of humor; if the guys at Moser enjoy a good laugh, good for them, but not with my money
> 
> View attachment 15212761


I'd be curious to understand the profile of the type of person who would buy a watch like that for that sort of money.

I get it if it was a low cost "throwaway" watch for a laugh, at even a few hundred dollars, but what sort of ridiculous level of wealth would you need to have to consider something like this?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm happy to run with it.
> 
> You should start a thread in the public forum and debunk the existence of the LIP prototype as a myth perpetuated by the internet that cannot be proven, and let's see how long it takes for it to be picked up by the horological media and turned into fact.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Omega's playbook. First the tourbillon, then the co-axial escapement. If you've got a big wallet...

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> He's not that mysterious. How many French pimps drive Mclarens out there? Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


But we aren't discussing his French passport, that would be too obvious...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm ....
> 
> She won't get past second gear...


Get the PDK.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We started family young, so house and kids sucked up all the disposable income. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. A few more years and they would have all completed their studies and be self sufficient. I hope that I am not too old for a Boxster then.


This is my last year of private school fees, so some extra disposable income next year by default.

One of the reasons I'm able to invest in furthering my own education at this time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We started family young, so house and kids sucked up all the disposable income. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. A few more years and they would have all completed their studies and be self sufficient. I hope that I am not too old for a Boxster then.


My plan exactly!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We started family young, so house and kids sucked up all the disposable income. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. A few more years and they would have all completed their studies and be self sufficient. I hope that I am not too old for a Boxster then.


Whoops!

Forgot to congratulate you on a sneaky '59.

That one snuck up on me...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. I could live with that too. The missus said that o should buy one when our obligations are done with.


This, exactly this... those were the launch colors of the original Boxter concept back in the 90s


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. I could live with that too. The missus said that o should buy one when our obligations are done with.


That's pretty understanding of her.

When the last 2 get their licences, we will get rid of the family truckster as well.

Not sure yet whether my next car will still have 5 seats/4 doors, or whether I can get away with a 4 seat/Coupe, or even smaller.

https://www.carsales.com.au/cars/de...ck-edition-981-auto-my16/SSE-AD-6453327/?Cr=1

Not bad value for a 4 yo car...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> CHF178k list.


More than that Porsche? Just shows how stupid this hobby can be.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> With a Swedish passport it's easier to slip in where an American one might get you detained or hassled.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Or an Australian passport gets you subjected to a smartarse comment about the size of your knife, whether you are packing any Vegemite, or Aussie, Aussie, Aussie in a bad accent...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> More than that Porsche? Just shows how stupid this hobby can be.


.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. Didn't know you had a Marathon. By the way, shouldn't yours have the Canada flag on it?


That's how you know he is a US spy


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All caught up and realised that I *59'd* into 7,000?


FIFY.

Congratulations...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> What's the story with those casual OoO posters that don't miss an occasion to try to take a shot at me on the outside, being directly (like this one), or indirectly (like our rescuer liking the posts of people insulting me)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/terr...vue-wa-5200727-post51945153.html#post51945153


Asking for a discount is fine. But then to go on and ask about skipping the sales tax?

Dude was asking to be thrown out the door and well deserved.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. I could live with that too. The missus said that o should buy one when our obligations are done with.


Mrs Mui agrees


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You will have to pay 10 or 20 times what you are paying now if you wanted made in USA. Same goes for Australia. You can still get souvenirs that are made in Australia but it goes for a lot more. An example; you can buy a made in China 8" stuffed toy wombat for about $24.99 here but a similar one locally made would be $149.99. Of course, the quality of the locally made ones are better and it looks like a wombat....


I dunno, I just bought a US made ceramic mug for $22. LOTS of folks selling chinese ones for $15 or more. Buying local doesnt have to be expensive.

I figure automation should bring a lot of manufacturing back. But then you gotta deal with the EPA, OSHA, etc. Still, maybe we would pollute less than the Asian factories bit still be cheaper than transpacific shipping. Though once the artic goes ice free, trade in the northern hemisphere is gonna explode.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Or pink garments...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15212227


I think you gotta go to Tijuana or Amsterdam to get that....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> This, exactly this... those were the launch colors of the original Boxter concept back in the 90s


Which is why I chose that color in the first place. Would love the Spyder but the manual top is a bit too "original".

They much higher price doesn't help neither.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> What's the story with those casual OoO posters that don't miss an occasion to try to take a shot at me on the outside, being directly (like this one), or indirectly (like our rescuer liking the posts of people insulting me)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/terr...vue-wa-5200727-post51945153.html#post51945153


I don't think he was taking a shot at you PF.

Just a misdirected attempt at humour...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> I reckon Abraham breguet made the concept of Tourbillion, to negate the effect of gravity in pocket watches. Will wait for inputs from SOoO university to learn further .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Right reason for the tourby. Pretty sure it was him.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, but then I saw this, hence my reference to their sense of humor; if the guys at Moser enjoy a good laugh, good for them, but not with my money
> 
> View attachment 15212761


To be fair I think they immediately dropped the idea due to backlash. I have always liked their minimalist annual calendar. And there's this:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Asking for a discount is fine. But then to go on and ask about skipping the sales tax?
> 
> Dude was asking to be thrown out the door and well deserved.


I agree with this.

How does someone have the balls to *ask a complete stranger to break the law* so that they can save a few bucks.

Don't get me wrong - I understand bargaining - that is a perfectly acceptable part of the sales process and both sides have the right to politely refuse or accept any offer, but that's crossing a rather serious line.

On another tangent, I find the whole *entitled discount* process distasteful however.

I've seen enough times where a "friend" or "relative" has asked for a special discount and when given, has then asked for even more.

If I want to do business with a friend/relative, I would give them the respect they deserve and offer to pay whatever the asking price is to *support their business. 
*If they choose to offer me a discount, then that's a bonus and will be *gratefully accepted*.

Conversely, if I'm selling to a friend or relative, I'll set the *best price* I am comfortable with giving that person, *the first time*, with respect to our relationship, allowing a good price for them, and a suitable margin for me. (which may be zero or -ve margin if I really want to help that person).

They are still free to accept or refuse that price, and I will not be offended if they refuse.
I will be offended however, if they have been told it's my best price and they try to negotiate further.

An early employer of mine had a good policy for these circumstances.

He used to say: "In business, I have no friends or relatives. I have customers, or I have leeches"...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


I would soooo do that...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> *I'd be curious to understand the profile of the type of person who would buy a watch like that for that sort of money.*
> 
> I get it if it was a low cost "throwaway" watch for a laugh, at even a few hundred dollars, but what sort of ridiculous level of wealth would you need to have to consider something like this?


Do i sense a MBA thesis here? A man who uses $100 bills to light up his cigarettes will buy an overpriced rubbish watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm, let's see... my crystal ball is telling me that Hublot unscratchable Magic Gold has not been developped by them, but by EPFL (Ecole polytechnique fédérale de Lausanne) on their demand. I also see that their "Patented" Magic Gold doesn't have a single patent in their name, EPFL's name, or any other company, in any patent database. I also see that their 18K unscratchable gold alloy is constituted of 75% pure gold and 25% Boron Carbide, a form of ceramic. Now, even if in regard of the law it has a minimum of 75% pure gold to bare the appelation 18K, I think that there is a loophole in here, that could explain the absence of a patent, despite their claim: 18K gold is supposed to be a pure metal alloy with a minimum of 75% 999.9 pure gold; their 18K Magic Gold, with 25% non-metalic content does not qualify as pure metal alloy. Oh, my crystal ball just showed me a real picture of their Magic Gold, and unlike their pictures on their website, it looks like anything but gold; yuk!
> 
> Edit: I asked my crystal ball about their other high tech materials, but it shut down unexpectedly


I am honestly in awe of your sleuthing skills, PF.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Get the PDK.


Still, it won't shift past second gear.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> This is my last year of private school fees, so some extra disposable income next year by default.
> 
> One of the reasons I'm able to invest in furthering my own education at this time...


I know all about lifelong learning but at my age (our age), I wouldn't be bothered. My time for school is over. I am planning for my next house, watch, car,


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Still, it won't shift past second gear.


I'm pretty sure in normally traffic it will go into third in comfort mode.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Whoops!
> 
> Forgot to congratulate you on a sneaky '59.
> 
> That one snuck up on me...


Thanks but I am not very big into milestones


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That's pretty understanding of her.
> 
> When the last 2 get their licences, we will get rid of the family truckster as well.
> 
> ...


We will retain a big SUV in case we become grandparents but will have a fun car. That's what we discussed.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do i sense a MBA thesis here? A man who uses $100 bills to light up his cigarettes will buy an overpriced rubbish watch.


I'd like to see a Go To Market plan for such a product to understand whether there actually is a direct financial return, or whether it's just a marketing exercise...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> More than that Porsche? Just shows how stupid this hobby can be.


That's down payment for the grandkids' house. Nah, beyond what I am willing to spend on a watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> That's how you know he is a US spy


I have been mulling over a Marathon watch but can't seem to find the desire to pull the trigger on it. Still sitting on my hands


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Congratulations...


Thanks. I am not big into milestones.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> BSF, I thought that you moved to an appartement; are you referring to your terrace as a back yard? if such is the case, that must be a hell of a terrace!


Yep, we did move to an apt, but since the sale has not closed yet, we use it to get away...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I dunno, I just bought a US made ceramic mug for $22. LOTS of folks selling chinese ones for $15 or more. Buying local doesnt have to be expensive.
> 
> I figure automation should bring a lot of manufacturing back. But then you gotta deal with the EPA, OSHA, etc. Still, maybe we would pollute less than the Asian factories bit still be cheaper than transpacific shipping. Though once the artic goes ice free, trade in the northern hemisphere is gonna explode.


Was just an example. Yeah, maybe ten times is a bit of a stretch. My point is that it won't be cheap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Which is why I chose that color in the first place. Would love the Spyder but the manual top is a bit too "original".
> 
> They much higher price doesn't help neither.


The Spyder is nice. I like the two tubes that stick out behind the seats. Whatever that they are called.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> I did - Post 6923
> 
> ...


You now own the record for the longest span between DPs. Quite an honor, I think.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't think he was taking a shot at you PF.
> 
> Just a misdirected attempt at humour...


Yup. He's Rusty. It's just the way he speaks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Asking for a discount is fine. But then to go on and ask about skipping the sales tax?
> 
> Dude was asking to be thrown out the door and well deserved.


That guy usmc k9 vet normally hangs out in the affordables and the public forum. This is his first foray into Rolex and I think it's turned him off. LOL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Except a double flying tourbillon...


If you buy it, I wonder if it includes free shipping...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'm pretty sure in normally traffic it will go into third in comfort mode.


I wouldn't bet on it


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> That's pretty understanding of her.
> 
> When the last 2 get their licences, we will get rid of the family truckster as well.
> 
> ...


And not that many miles over the 4 yrs...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've tried putting my PO back on the rubber but can't get the bracelet off. Bought a cheap spring bar tweezers-like tool. Probably need to invest in a Bergeron.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


This is what I use.

https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Bar-Plier-Tool-Replace/dp/B07CKB3LR8

It's basically a cheaper version of the Bergeron pliers. It's really quite good. Use it on my Sub as well.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Spyder is nice. I like the two tubes that stick out behind the seats. Whatever that they are called.


I think it's their implementation of a roll bar.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wouldn't bet on it


A friend of mine just picked this up about a month ago. I'll report back when I get the chance to test drive it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

_Heaven is a Place on Earth_ has been rattling in my head for a few days now. Wonder why...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More Photoshop magic.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have been mulling over a Marathon watch but can't seem to find the desire to pull the trigger on it. Still sitting on my hands


If it's any consolation they seem to hold their value or even appreciate.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Time for morning coffee bro PF. I don't think this will spoil it for you.


That is one seriously stellar young lady.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yep, we did move to an apt, but since the sale has not closed yet, we use it to get away...


So let's get this right. You're walking around in a SS G-Shock, you sold your sports car and are thinking of replacing it with a SUV, you haven't been flashing Tiffany that much lately and you are smelling someone else's flowers.

Hmm

You should have Bro Gunn in speed dial

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Bar-Plier-Tool-Replace/dp/B07CKB3LR8
> 
> It's basically a cheaper version of the Bergeron pliers. It's really quite good. Use it on my Sub as well.


That's exactly what I've been using but I can't seem to get enough pressure on both of the spring bars to remove the end link. I was thinking that maybe the Bergeron would work better.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That guy usmc k9 vet normally hangs out in the affordables and the public forum. This is his first foray into Rolex and I think it's turned him off. LOL.


So perhaps he's just realizing that the sales tax is more than some watches he's interested in?

Honestly, if what he wrote is actually his view on sales tax or tax in general, he doesn't even deserve to live in the country.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wow we're on the same page/throne so to speak. I used to hide all my new Omegas in the toilet tank but then we moved and now only have wall-hung toilets. Now I find putting them in the bird house works, although they do need a good rinsing afterwards.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The Omegas or the birds?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Just don't blame us if you fail any component of the course.


No blame us would be good excuse and we wouldn't care.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I like that watch. How much do they cost ?!


A lot


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Are we just talking about his watch pics? He's posted quite a few pics that I would write the check for right now. Not the watch pics. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You write checks ?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That is one seriously stellar young lady.


Very familiar with salon waxing as well 

I had to look her up. Hailee Bobilee. Minor actress and IG model. This is about as good as she gets.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

So for ****s and giggles I sized the padi bracelet. WOW, they were not kidding about seiko friction collars! Even the old omega bracelets were not this bad!

Got a good fit though!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That is one seriously stellar young lady.


Yeah and that is some coffee mug


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

QUOTE=Panerol Forte;51945253]What's the story with those casual OoO posters that don't miss an occasion to try to take a shot at me on the outside, being directly (like this one), or indirectly (like our rescuer liking the posts of people insulting me)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/terr...vue-wa-5200727-post51945153.html#post51945153[/QUOTE]

When I saw that thread just after to OP opened it, I read his rant and immediately decided to disregard everything else said as I saw no avenue for the AD the OP had just disparaged to respond. IMO the OP of that thread and the "Aruba Guy" are both cut from the same cloth. Worthless thread; worthless OP.

Addendum: My only participation in that thread was to click on "Rate This Thread" and give it only a one star ⭐ rating.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> So for ****s and giggles I sized the padi bracelet. WOW, they were not kidding about seiko friction collars! Even the old omega bracelets were not this bad!
> 
> Got a good fit though!


The old Omegas bracelets had longer compression collars and, I strongly suspect, of better quality than Seiko. I never lost Omega collars or bent Omega pins while sizing, but can't say the same sizing Seiko bracelets.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Only International Men of Mystery have multiple passports for every occasion...


He's got at least three, I'm sure.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah and that is some coffee mug


Then this may interest you


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> What's the story with those casual OoO posters that don't miss an occasion to try to take a shot at me on the outside, being directly (like this one), or indirectly (like our rescuer liking the posts of people insulting me)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/terr...vue-wa-5200727-post51945153.html#post51945153


What's with you being so thin-skinned? I thought we've hardened you better than that. Guess we need to increase the beatings until your morale improves.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Only International Men of Mystery have multiple passports for every occasion...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Fifth try in 2 weeks worked.










#stubbornspringbars

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Only International Men of Mystery have multiple passports for every occasion...





Panerol Forte said:


> True... I do have one of yours, you guess which one ;-)


All international men of mystery have a Canadian passport. It's a thing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> .


I'm looking at this gif and wondering how the hell Homer got up to Sergeant.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> When I saw that thread just after to OP opened it, I read his rant and immediately decided to disregard everything else said as I saw no avenue for the AD the OP had just disparaged to respond. IMO the OP of that thread and the "Aruba Guy" are both cut from the same cloth. Worthless thread; worthless OP.
> 
> Addendum: My only participation in that thread was to click on "Rate This Thread" and give it only a one star ⭐ rating.


Exactly... he blew the sale thinking that he was going to get his discount one way or the other, even by skipping the taxes, which led the AD's owner to kick him out. Now this part is of no interest, the interesting part is the reaction of most posters, which motivated me to post. Note that all that were in favor of the OP weren't Rolex owners (to my knowledge), and those were the same ones that found it normal to try avoiding to pay the sales tax, and this is what aggravated me even more, even when tax free are normal practice, that doesn't mean that there is no tax to pay, ie, if you buy a watch in Europe tax free, you are supposed to declare it when going back to your country of residence and pay tax; most people don't do it, which explains the absence of box and papers in many sale ads, because they avoid to take them back just in case the customs check their bags. There is no such thing as a free lunch, if you don't pay for it, someone else will.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Exactly... he blew the sale thinking that he was going to get his discount one way or the other, even by skipping the taxes, which led the AD's owner to kick him out. Now this part is of no interest, the interesting part is the reaction of most posters, which motivated me to post. Note that all that were in favor of the OP weren't Rolex owners (to my knowledge), and those were the same ones that found it normal to try avoiding to pay the sales tax, and this is what aggravated me even more, even when tax free are normal practice, that doesn't mean that there is no tax to pay, ie, if you buy a watch in Europe tax free, you are supposed to declare it when going back to your country of residence and pay tax; most people don't do it, which explains the absence of box and papers in many sale ads, because they avoid to take them back just in case the customs check their bags. There is no such thing as a free lunch, if you don't pay for it, someone else will.


I'll bet the owner knew he's just kicking the tires and wasting their time. In the short period that OP joined WUS he started a few threads all showing "genuine" interest in a couple of Omega's and a Tag Monte Carlo.

Sounds like some damn kid who takes things for granted.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Exactly... he blew the sale thinking that he was going to get his discount one way or the other, even by skipping the taxes, which led the AD's owner to kick him out. Now this part is of no interest, the interesting part is the reaction of most posters, which motivated me to post. Note that all that were in favor of the OP weren't Rolex owners (to my knowledge), and those were the same ones that found it normal to try avoiding to pay the sales tax, and this is what aggravated me even more, even when tax free are normal practice, that doesn't mean that there is no tax to pay, ie, if you buy a watch in Europe tax free, you are supposed to declare it when going back to your country of residence and pay tax; most people don't do it, which explains the absence of box and papers in many sale ads, because they avoid to take them back just in case the customs check their bags. There is no such thing as a free lunch, if you don't pay for it, someone else will.


People like that OP annoy the hell out of me. And I bet he wasn't even a serious buyer anyways and of course, all these non Rolex owners/haters immediately jump in.

These kids all want a free ride and discounts on everything but are completely clueless on how to properly ask for stuff. What's happening to our manners, being polite and courteous, using simple words like please and thank you?!

Sorry just one of my pet peeves.

Anyways, wore my Tudor BB predecessor on a hike in Malibu yesterday.










Today, we're talking about maybe going out to an outdoor mall. What a novelty! Wish us luck.


----------



## nobbylon 2 (Jan 3, 2020)

Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he’s taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I’m very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I’m looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn’t name you all. Cheers!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


Finally some happy news! Everything will be good as new, get well soon!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Cobia said:


> This threads got some potential lol
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/goin...now-considering-invicta-help-pls-5201405.html


I've seen this one before, maybe a couple years ago on f2.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


Glad everything is going well on your 5th postoperative day and hoping for a continued speedy recovery for you going forward.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


Pics or GTFO (x-rays, MRIs, whatever)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


All sounds good. Get recovered and out there.


----------



## nobbylon 2 (Jan 3, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Pics or GTFO (x-rays, MRIs, whatever)


----------



## nobbylon 2 (Jan 3, 2020)

You can just see my old scar on the very right of the pic. Slightly higher. 2014, same disc opposite side.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm looking at this gif and wondering how the hell Homer got up to Sergeant.


Lol, same way he got up to Nucular Safety Inspector / Control Room Operator.....!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> What's the story with those casual OoO posters that don't miss an occasion to try to take a shot at me on the outside, being directly (like this one), or indirectly (like our rescuer liking the posts of people insulting me)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/terr...vue-wa-5200727-post51945153.html#post51945153


I'm staying out of that thread, since rational discussion seemed almost impossible from the start. I don't think the shopkeeper handled it well, but the customer really stuck a thumb in his eye by trying a second angle on the discount.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> To be fair I think they immediately dropped the idea due to backlash. I have always liked their minimalist annual calendar. And there's this:


Nice integration of the six-o'clock index in the small seconds ring


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know all about lifelong learning but at my age (our age), I wouldn't be bothered. My time for school is over. I am planning for my next house, watch, car,


 I'll probably do some more schooling in retirement. I have something in mind, but I'm not sure it's feasible yet.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


Glad to hear that the operation went ok. When I ruptured a disc it took months before I had all the feeling back in one of my legs. Hopefully it won't hamper you biking and camping.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> This is my last year of private school fees, so some extra disposable income next year by default.
> 
> One of the reasons I'm able to invest in furthering my own education at this time...


That's pretty great. I still got quite a few years of private school tuitions left.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> You write checks ?


I don't think I remember how. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


Glad to hear all went well, and that the spirits are high. I hope you get a quick recovery and get back on that bike as quickly as possible


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

nobbylon 2 said:


> View attachment 15213711


Ok, now we need a picture of the nurse that shaved you


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


Man that's awesome news bro! Glad you got it done and it's working out. Take you're time with the recovery.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## nobbylon 2 (Jan 3, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, now we need a picture of the nurse that shaved you


I have nothing but praise for every single person in the hospital. From the lady cleaning my room to the ward nurses, catering trolley girls, pre op room staff and all the OR staff. They smile, chat, engage and do a superb job. If you can, support your local hospital staff, they're worth way more than they are paid.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Just ordered a G-Shock GMW-B5000G-1. Some pretty good deals on them. Ended up paying $250 shipped BNIB.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


Great news mate. Wishing a speedy recovery mate |>


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Then this may interest you
> 
> View attachment 15213451


Powerful, intelligent, dominant women who like coffee? Sounds like a group frequented by Mrs. Turbo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> If it's any consolation they seem to hold their value or even appreciate.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No consolation because I don't sell.

What's holding me back is that I am not sure I want it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So perhaps he's just realizing that the sales tax is more than some watches he's interested in?
> 
> Honestly, if what he wrote is actually his view on sales tax or tax in general, he doesn't even deserve to live in the country.


Yeah, I also think you guys can cut him some slack too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> No blame us would be good excuse and we wouldn't care.


LOL,


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> So perhaps he's just realizing that the sales tax is more than some watches he's interested in?
> 
> Honestly, if what he wrote is actually his view on sales tax or tax in general, he doesn't even deserve to live in the country.


What? Plenty of people try to minimize sales tax. I do it on non Rolex purchases. And on cars.

You're taking this way too far. Many people ask for discounts to offset sales tax. It's very common. Hell, most of the time a discount will more than offset it.

He'd still be paying sales tax. Just not full MSRP + sales tax.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


Good to know! Rest well and get well soon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

nobbylon 2 said:


> View attachment 15213707
> 
> View attachment 15213711


Too much info


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I'll probably do some more schooling in retirement. I have something in mind, but I'm not sure it's feasible yet.


I will only go back to school if there's a sexy teacher


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> What? Plenty of people try to minimize sales tax. I do it on non Rolex purchases. And on cars.
> 
> You're taking this way too far. Many people ask for discounts to offset sales tax. It's very common. Hell, most of the time a discount will more than offset it.
> 
> He'd still be paying sales tax. Just not full MSRP + sales tax.


It may work for lesser brands but not a Rolex. I think the OP just thought he could negotiate with the AD like he was negotiating a TAG.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will only go back to school if there's a sexy teacher


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It may work for lesser brands but not a Rolex. I think the OP just thought he could negotiate with the AD like he was negotiating a TAG.


Yep. That was his only mistake.

I think people are just needlessly piling on him, though. It was clear as day that he was to trying to skip paying sales taxes.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bear doesn't seem happy I'm wearing my Omega, again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You now own the record for the longest span between DPs. Quite an honor, I think.


That's like an award for the worst internet connection - which I probably have a shot at winning as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I also think you guys can cut him some slack too.


I stopped reading the thread a while back so I'm not up to date with the latest posts. From what I read, I don't think he meant that he didn't want to pay sales tax. Heck, I can't recall how many posts that I've read recommending trying to get a discount SIMILAR to what the sales tax would be, so he probably learned it here on WUS.

For what it's worth, before this Rolex SS hyped up prices I could by a SubC with almost no sales tax (we have 25%).

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bear doesn't seem happy I'm wearing my Omega, again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SM300 probably my favorite Omega with no wart on the case at 10:00 and no date function. Careful not to have a dog claw scratch it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It may work for lesser brands but not a Rolex. I think the OP just thought he could negotiate with the AD like he was negotiating a TAG.


 To a dealer likely inundated by flippers, it comes across as panhandling, even more so if it's clear that the buyer knows he's looking at something where the demand at MSRP far exceeds supply.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm staying out of that thread, since rational discussion seemed almost impossible from the start. I don't think the shopkeeper handled it well, but the customer really stuck a thumb in his eye by trying a second angle on the discount.


My take on the situation too. I continue to think the OP's thread was ill advised and better had he just simply asked "any possibility of a discount?" without even mentioning sales tax.

Appears the owner of the store might have an attitude too. However I suspect if I'd walked into that store with the intention of walking out with the SD43, I think I could have made it happen. The OP seems inept at not backing himself into a corner, either while he was in the store, and then initiating a terrible thread which I suspect will be locked down sooner than later.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> SM300 probably my favorite Omega with no wart on the case at 10:00 and no date function. Careful not to have a dog claw scratch it.


It's a very clean piece! Bear is very careful 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My take on the situation too. I continue to think the OP's thread was ill advised and better had he just simply asked "any possibility of a discount?" without even mentioning sales tax.
> 
> Appears the owner of the store might have an attitude too. However I suspect if I'd walked into that store with the intention of walking out with the SD43, I think I could have made it happen. The OP seems inept at not backing himself into a corner, either while he was in the store, and then initiating a terrible thread which I suspect will be locked down sooner than later.


AD might be aware of davidsw etc where in truth we have to pay sales tax ourselves...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I stopped reading the thread a while back so I'm not up to date with the latest posts. From what I read, I don't think he meant that he didn't want to pay sales tax. Heck, I can't recall how many posts that I've read recommending trying to get a discount SIMILAR to what the sales tax would be, so he probably learned it here on WUS.
> 
> For what it's worth, before this Rolex SS hyped up prices I could by a SubC with almost no sales tax (we have 25%).
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Exactly. His statement is no different from the dozens of threads asking if they can buy from overseas or inter state in order to pay less tax or avoid the tax altogether.

He just said he hates to pay tax - like all of us. He didn't say that he wanted to avoid paying it and everyone just put their boot into him. Jeez.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Yep. That was his only mistake.
> 
> I think people are just needlessly piling on him, though. It was clear as day that he was to trying to skip paying sales taxes.


Like the dozens of posts created here asking "how can I pay less tax" or "do I need to pay tax if I buy from overseas"

I think we don't have to lay it into him. Just cut him some slack.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> To a dealer likely inundated by flippers, it comes across as panhandling, even more so if it's clear that the buyer knows he's looking at something where the demand at MSRP far exceeds supply.


The AD can't distinguish whether he is a flipper or not. I think he came to a conclusion after what the buyer said.

But I think we don't have to discuss other threads in OoO or we run the risk of blowing up the discussion here needlessly


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My take on the situation too. I continue to think the OP's thread was ill advised and better had he just simply asked "any possibility of a discount?" without even mentioning sales tax.
> 
> Appears the owner of the store might have an attitude too. However I suspect if I'd walked into that store with the intention of walking out with the SD43, I think I could have made it happen. The OP seems inept at not backing himself into a corner, either while he was in the store, and then initiating a terrible thread which I suspect will be locked down sooner than later.


I think whatever needs to be said has been said in that thread bro 59.

People probably need to make their own judgements from there on.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly. His statement is no different from the dozens of threads asking if they can buy from overseas or inter state in order to pay less tax or avoid the tax altogether.
> 
> He just said he hates to pay tax - like all of us. He didn't say that he wanted to avoid paying it and everyone just put their boot into him. Jeez.


To be fair - when I bought my wife's engagement ring and our wedding bands my DC jeweler sent the package to another state for tax purposes. Now I did not initiate that conversation. He asked if I had an address in X state, I said yes, he explained, I agreed, and then savings.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think whatever needs to be said has been said in that thread bro 59.
> 
> People probably need to make their own judgements from there on.


Point taken ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> To be fair - when I bought my wife's engagement ring and our wedding bands my DC jeweler sent the package to another state for tax purposes. Now I did not initiate that conversation. He asked if I had an address in X state, I said yes, he explained, I agreed, and then savings.


But just to be clear...I suspect DC just like NC expects you to step up and pay those taxes


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It may work for lesser brands but not a Rolex. I think the OP just thought he could negotiate with the AD like he was negotiating a TAG.


Last time I stopped by the Breitling AD the first words out his mouth was 30% off. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bear doesn't seem happy I'm wearing my Omega, again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just can't beat a lab. Unless you cross it with a poodle of course. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My take on the situation too. I continue to think the OP's thread was ill advised and better had he just simply asked "any possibility of a discount?" without even mentioning sales tax.
> 
> Appears the owner of the store might have an attitude too. However I suspect if I'd walked into that store with the intention of walking out with the SD43, I think I could have made it happen. The OP seems inept at not backing himself into a corner, either while he was in the store, and then initiating a terrible thread which I suspect will be locked down sooner than later.


Anybody ever ask for a discount on one of the Cellinis or those tired TT datejusts that are dusting up the display cases? I reckon you could probably get your Rolex discount on one of those. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> But just to be clear...I suspect DC just like NC expects you to step up and pay those taxes


Oh 100%. Wouldn't doubt that and I'll never argue against taxes. Not sure why I shared that honestly.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


Nobby, glad to hear everything went so well. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Last time I stopped by the Breitling AD the first words out his mouth was 30% off. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's all??


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nobby, glad to hear everything went so well. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


"Speedy Recovery" - the newest Omega special edition.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> To be fair - when I bought my wife's engagement ring and our wedding bands my DC jeweler sent the package to another state for tax purposes. Now I did not initiate that conversation. He asked if I had an address in X state, I said yes, he explained, I agreed, and then savings.


Excellent use of
To be faaaaairrrr!!!
But you have to emphasize the faaaaair part.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Just can't beat a lab. Unless you cross it with a poodle of course. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Excellent use of
> To be faaaaairrrr!!!
> But you have to emphasize the faaaaair part.
> 
> ...


You make a good point. Still technically a noob.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


Great news!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Just ordered a G-Shock GMW-B5000G-1. Some pretty good deals on them. Ended up paying $250 shipped BNIB.


I'm debating one of the nicer gshocks as well but do I really need an expensive digital?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Oh 100%. Wouldn't doubt that and I'll never argue against taxes. Not sure why I shared that honestly.


lol never share publicly...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I'm debating one of the nicer gshocks as well but do I really need an expensive digital?


no


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> lol never share publicly...


I love taxes and love to pay them .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Just can't beat a lab. Unless you cross it with a poodle of course. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


my daughter's poodle cross has never come down to earth.... it just ain't right


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's all??


Don't think you understand. That was the greeting before hello. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You make a good point. Still technically a noob.


It's a Letterkenny reference. I highly recommend checking that show out. Pure gold.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> my daughter's poodle cross has never come down to earth.... it just ain't right


Completely not right but Ellie Mae is a total sweetheart.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> What's the story with those casual OoO posters that don't miss an occasion to try to take a shot at me on the outside, being directly (like this one), or indirectly (like our rescuer liking the posts of people insulting me)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/terr...vue-wa-5200727-post51945153.html#post51945153


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Completely not right but Ellie Mae is a total sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't say wasn't sweet but


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Completely not right but Ellie Mae is a total sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't say wasn't sweet but


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


>


That's the way to do a peace offering or is that a pigeon?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


>


Is that a pigeon?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> That's the way to do a peace offering or is that a pigeon?


NRA
We must be related


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> NRA
> We must be related


Brothers from different mothers


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Seen a bit of G-Shock talk lately. Got a GA-2100 incoming tomorrow or Tuesday!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gsynco1 said:


> Seen a bit of G-Shock talk lately. Got a GA-2100 incoming tomorrow or Tuesday!


congrats... i saw my gshock yesterday for first time in months...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> my daughter's poodle cross has never come down to earth.... it just ain't right


Did she put a Speedy on its wrist at least?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> I'm debating one of the nicer gshocks as well but do I really need an expensive digital?


I threw an offer of 50% MSRP and the seller took it. So I wouldn't spend a lot, but you can get a deal.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's a very clean piece! Bear is very careful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New thread idea: "Is it safe to let my dog lick my 300m WR dive watch?"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The waves are pretty cool


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Excellent use of
> To be faaaaairrrr!!!
> But you have to emphasize the faaaaair part.
> 
> ...


Can confirm.

Bonus points if you put in a Letterkenny gif or video.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I love taxes and love to pay them .


Come to Canada, you'll love it here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Everybody chillin' today, even the neighbors...









Meant to cut this back before it started crawling along...









Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> It's a Letterkenny reference. I highly recommend checking that show out. Pure gold.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Speaking of which, you're still behind a season or two, correct? Pitter patter.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just in case you missed it, here's a shot of the new terminal at LaGuardia Airport in NYC. A nice and spacious 850,000 sq. ft. (Approx. 79,000 sq. meters for our Aussie bros.)







a


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> What? Plenty of people try to minimize sales tax. I do it on *non Rolex purchases. And on cars. *
> 
> You're taking this way too far. Many people ask for discounts to offset sales tax. It's very common. Hell, most of the time a discount will more than offset it.
> 
> He'd still be paying sales tax. Just not full MSRP + sales tax.


Exactly.

Like I said on the thread, it's cool to ask for discounts and no I don't believe he's eliciting anything illegal.

What went wrong with the whole thing is the OP didn't know when to quit while he's ahead. We all know full well that with a Rolex SS Sports model you won't be getting any discounts at all.

Yes we all negotiate and there's nothing wrong with that. But before going into any negotiation we need to know what we are armed with. You don't go into battle with no bullets in the cartridge do you? But that's exactly what the OP did. He's a new customer to the store, he's looking for a comparatively hard to find model, he's young, wearing a Tag, and he thought he could negotiate for a discount. 

Could the store owner have handled it better, absolutely.

But the OP didn't handle the situation at all.

And where did I go too far? Care to elaborate?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The AD can't distinguish whether he is a flipper or not. I think he came to a conclusion after what the buyer said.
> 
> But I think we don't have to discuss other threads in OoO or we run the risk of blowing up the discussion here needlessly


My version of an "olive branch".


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Speaking of which, you're still behind a season or two, correct? Pitter patter.


Yeah man. There's only so much time in the day. It's on the back burner.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Speaking of which, you're still behind a season or two, correct? Pitter patter.


I need to look into this show


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just in case you missed it, here's a shot of the new terminal at LaGuardia Airport in NYC. A nice and spacious 850,000 sq. ft. (Approx. 79,000 sq. meters for our Aussie bros.)
> 
> View attachment 15214505
> a


Ready just in time.... where the f are the visitors? what no NYC this year? you heard it here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Like I said on the thread, it's cool to ask for discounts and no I don't believe he's eliciting anything illegal.
> 
> ...


You've been talking to BT too much.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And not that many miles over the 4 yrs...


It's well within typical reasonable usage...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> No blame us would be good excuse and we wouldn't care.


I can quote a public internet forum as a source or information.

Question is - how will this be received by examiners...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> QUOTE=Panerol Forte;51945253]What's the story with those casual OoO posters that don't miss an occasion to try to take a shot at me on the outside, being directly (like this one), or indirectly (like our rescuer liking the posts of people insulting me)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/terr...vue-wa-5200727-post51945153.html#post51945153


When I saw that thread just after to OP opened it, I read his rant and immediately decided to disregard everything else said as I saw no avenue for the AD the OP had just disparaged to respond. IMO the OP of that thread and the "Aruba Guy" are both cut from the same cloth. Worthless thread; worthless OP.

Addendum: My only participation in that thread was to click on "Rate This Thread" and give it only a one star ️ rating.[/QUOTE]Probably the best way to respond.

Unless the AD weighs in, it's just another one sided "I can't get a Rolex on my own terms" whinge thread...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15213483
> 
> 
> View attachment 15213483


I guess you qualify then...
What's your 00 number?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> All international men of mystery have a Canadian passport. It's a thing.
> 
> View attachment 15213489


Because Canadians all look the same?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> But before going into any negotiation we need to know what we are armed with. You don't go into battle with no bullets in the cartridge do you?


Exactly. If you don't, you've failed before you've started. Always know what the other side needs or what's most important to them.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! *I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out* once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


That is awesome news!

So good to hear it went well, and even better to hear you are pain free!

I had the numbness after my operation as well, but in my case it has remained permanent.

Not a big deal though, as I'd rather be pain free and able to walk...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> That's pretty great. I still got quite a few years of private school tuitions left.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hopefully my kids will appreciate it one day...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Last time I stopped by the Breitling AD the first words out his mouth was 30% off. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They'll even pay you to take the watch off their hands


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> You've been talking to BT too much.


Probably. But I've been in negotiations all through my previous life before I became a photographer so I'd like to think I know a thing or two about it.

You don't bring a knife to a gun fight, and you don't go in to buy an SS Rolex sports model hoping to get a discount UNLESS you're also buying a platinum Daytona. 

Always make the deal beneficial to both parties, otherwise the deal turns sour before you can say "oh shyt"!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My version of an "olive branch".


Nice


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I need to look into this show


The show makes a lot of sense if you grew up in a small town in Ontario, Canada... but anyone who grew up in Canada or in any small town should feel right at home.

FWIW "how are ya now? Good'n you? Oh, not so bad" was the expected greeting exchange when I was younger.

Oh ya.... and it's pretty funny / wild too.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Like I said on the thread, it's cool to ask for discounts and no I don't believe he's eliciting anything illegal.
> 
> ...


OK, I promise this is my last word on the subject. I've worked with a few contracts lawyers long enough to understand how those particular individuals react in most relevant situations. One of them has a profound distaste for those who try to overplay their hand, even if he's representing them. If you know what to look for, you can see the esteem drain right out of him. I have few negotiating skills, but my mental model of him persists, and I try to avoid anything that would trigger that look.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> That's the way to do a peace offering or is that a pigeon?


I'm think it's an olive branch.

Nice work Rusty...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That's the way to do a peace offering or is that a pigeon?


Whatever it is it's eatable

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> My version of an "olive branch".


I don't even know what you did wrong, but I forgive you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Brothers from different mothers


Time for DNA swabs?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Apparently pigeons and doves are the same Columbidae family.
But as @Black5 noted, it's the olive branch  that is the offering.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Come to Canada, you'll love it here.


Nah. Come in to Sweden if you really want to give - also, basically no one talks about sales tax; but then you only ever see one price so you're not reminded constantly how much you are giving.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> OK, I promise this is my last word on the subject. I've worked with a few contracts lawyers long enough to understand how those particular individuals react in most relevant situations. One of them has a profound distaste for *those who try to overplay their hand*, even if he's representing them. If you know what to look for, you can see the esteem drain right out of him. I have few negotiating skills, but my mental model of him persists, and I try to avoid anything that would trigger that look.


And it goes both ways. 

As I said before, a deal is only a deal when both parties can benefit from it. One sided deals do happen, but I wouldn't want to be there when it backfires.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> The show makes a lot of sense if you grew up in a small town in Ontario, Canada... but anyone who grew up in Canada or in any small town should feel right at home.
> 
> FWIW "how are ya now? Good'n you? Oh, not so bad" was the expected greeting exchange when I was younger.
> 
> Oh ya.... and it's pretty funny / wild too.


Or to be faaiiirr any small town.

I've only seen YouTube short segments but always think of BT for some reason 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> My version of an "olive branch".


Mmmm, perhaps I will pizz you off you next


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> Mmmm, perhaps I will pizz you off you next


Maybe we will get more if we just annoy Richard deliberately...

Hey Richard - your Ω sucks...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Maybe we will get more if we just annoy Richard deliberately...
> 
> Hey Richard - your Ω sucks...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL....Now waiting for the rewards, the good ones pls..;-);-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I am so glad that a thread that deserves to be locked has finally been locked. Not surprised who had the last word.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> LOL....Now waiting for the rewards, the good ones pls..;-);-)


While we're waiting...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rusty427 said:


> Mmmm, perhaps I will pizz you off you next


That's the spirit!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Maybe we will get more if we just annoy Richard deliberately...
> 
> Hey Richard - your Ω sucks...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Works for me


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> LOL....Now waiting for the rewards, the good ones pls..;-);-)


Yes sir


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My version of an "olive branch".


Good grief is this from an erotic amputee photoshoot?

Maybe it's just the pose...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Good grief is this from an erotic amputee photoshoot?
> 
> Maybe it's just the pose...


Amputee lol 
A part of the photo has been over-exposed, and her hand was...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

PSA: Avert your eyes if you're sensitive.

And the horror continues...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Amputee lol
> A part of the photo has been over-exposed, and her hand was...


...scratching her armpit? Super-casual holiday snaps, eh?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Like I said on the thread, it's cool to ask for discounts and no I don't believe he's eliciting anything illegal.
> 
> ...


*"Honestly, if what he wrote is actually his view on sales tax or tax in general, he doesn't even deserve to live in the country."
*
That quote. I think that is too far in my view. Especially after we all know what he meant by the tax issue that we all try and get around from time to time. I don't see any indication that the OP of that thread was some nutty Sovereign Citizen who thinks the laws don't apply to him or something  Now THOSE people don't deserve to live in the US. Hah!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We need more smiling models.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We need more smiling models.

View attachment 15215297


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

_"What's for breakfast, Nina?"_


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _"What's for breakfast, Nina?"_
> 
> View attachment 15215305


Is that all for breakfast? A sausage and two meatballs? Is it filling enough?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just in case you missed it, here's a shot of the new terminal at LaGuardia Airport in NYC. A nice and spacious 850,000 sq. ft. (Approx. 79,000 sq. meters for our Aussie bros.)
> 
> View attachment 15214505
> a


Looks impressive.

They shouldn't let any people in, they'll just dirty it up...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need more smiling models.
> 
> View attachment 15215297


That was well worth the double post and double likes...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> That's the spirit!





mui.richard said:


> Works for me





mui.richard said:


> Yes sir


I think you may have snuck an Omega in there Richard, but I'm not sure.

Too many other distractions going on there...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Evening all, quick update. I had my operation on Tuesday morning last week and went home Wednesday. All went well and the surgeon said he's taken out a fair bit of rubbish and some bits and pieces that had broken off in there! No pain, which actually feels quite odd at the moment! I have a little numbness in my left foot which may or may not sort itself out once the swelling goes down and it all settles. So far I'm very happy with the outcome. I hope everyone is doing well still and will now try and catch up on a few weeks posts. I'm looking forward to going camping on the motorcycle this summer now! Also thanks to each and everyone who sent messages, asked about me and generally tried to make a miserable 6 months bearable. You all know who you are so I needn't name you all. Cheers!


Glad to hear from you and that you're doing well!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> That's the spirit!





mui.richard said:


> Works for me





mui.richard said:


> Yes sir





jason10mm said:


> Very familiar with salon waxing as well
> 
> I had to look her up. Hailee Bobilee. Minor actress and IG model. This is about as good as she gets.


I believe you are right...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

As an update to that bad AD thread and taxes, I had emailed the thread to the AD as I always believe that there are always two sides to every story and out of curiosity. Surprisingly he replied.

Since the thread is now locked and I didn't ask for permission to repost his reply, here's a short summary.

While the AD didn't dispute anything the OP posted, there seems to be a backstory that the OP left out. Seems like there was a first meeting in Feb, they have been on contact since then on topics of "models, scarcity, and the inability to offer discounts".

So maybe the OP isn't a tax evader after all, he's just a nickel and diming cheap a$$ who doesn't know when to quit or stop, which is far worse IMO. People like that will try to literally squeeze every penny they can.

Anyways that thread was never about taxes, but about not being polite or courteous, lacking tact, which most of the non-f23 regulars didn't seem to grasp. Kids these days...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Now back on topic...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mav said:


> As an update to that bad AD thread and taxes, I had emailed the thread to the AD as I always believe that there are always two sides to every story and out of curiosity. Surprisingly he replied.
> 
> Since the thread is now locked and I didn't ask for permission to repost his reply, here's a short summary.
> 
> ...


Hopefully we can move on from this topic... it already locked one thread... don't want it to spill over into SoOoO and ruin our day here.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> That's the spirit!





mui.richard said:


> Works for me





mui.richard said:


> Yes sir





Black5 said:


> I believe you are right...
> 
> View attachment 15215409
> 
> ...


Godfrey:

Strange.

Every post I make now includes the multi-quote of Richard's posts by default.

I'll figure it out in the morning.

In the meantime, good night gents...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> As an update to that bad AD thread and taxes, I had emailed the thread to the AD as I always believe that there are always two sides to every story and out of curiosity. Surprisingly he replied.
> 
> Since the thread is now locked and I didn't ask for permission to repost his reply, here's a short summary.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking, too. Like people have been saying here, asking for that kind of discount isn't necessarily for tax avoidance, it's just a discount that makes it _feel like_ he's not paying tax. (after all, it's not the consumer who's actually paying the tax, because the retailer will _always_ need to pay the tax no matter the selling price)

Me, the most I ask about is, "Any consideration for retired military?" and I leave it at that. I don't go as far as my grandpa who used to wink at the hotel clerk and ask for a "retired minister discount" - he was _never_ a minister, but clerks would jump and say, "Yes sir, let me see what I can do." ;-)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> *"Honestly, if what he wrote is actually his view on sales tax or tax in general, he doesn't even deserve to live in the country."
> *
> That quote. I think that is too far in my view. Especially after we all know what he meant by the tax issue that we all try and get around from time to time. I don't see any indication that the OP of that thread was some nutty Sovereign Citizen who thinks the laws don't apply to him or something  Now THOSE people don't deserve to live in the US. Hah!


I did write "if" in there didn't I?

We're all good bro here, let's leave it at that and focus on the bokeh shall we?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Strange.
> 
> ...


Cutting it kind of close there bro, good night


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

G' morning guys. I see my two "favorite " threads are now locked. Subject matter that disparages AD's and DavidSW doesn't sit well around here.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I did write "if" in there didn't I?
> 
> We're all good bro here, let's leave it at that and focus on the bokeh shall we?


But the best part is bokeh-ed! :-d

BTW Mrs Mav just walked by and caught me on this thread... she asked "looking at nudie pics?" Rolls her eyes and walks away. :-x


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Last time I stopped by the Breitling AD the first words out his mouth was 30% off. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


30% off for Omegas too but MSRP + 30% for Rolex SS sports models.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> G' morning guys. I see my two "favorite " threads are now locked. Subject matter that disparages AD's and DavidSW doesn't sit well around here.


And you forgot the one about Rolex and Invicta!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That's what I was thinking, too. Like people have been saying here, asking for that kind of discount isn't necessarily for tax avoidance, it's just a discount that makes it _feel like_ he's not paying tax. (after all, it's not the consumer who's actually paying the tax, because the retailer will _always_ need to pay the tax no matter the selling price)
> 
> Me, the most I ask about is, "Any consideration for retired military?" and I leave it at that. I don't go as far as my grandpa who used to wink at the hotel clerk and ask for a "retired minister discount" - he was _never_ a minister, but clerks would jump and say, "Yes sir, let me see what I can do." ;-)


Never thought I'd see the day where speaking politely is a lost art.

The younger generation is very "blunt". No please, no thank you, no may I...often I'd get inquiries on social media with texts like "price package?" I mean, price package for what? Is it so hard to throw a hello in there somewhere? If you're looking for newborn photos service or toddlers?

It's like they aren't talking to a human being...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Just can't beat a lab. Unless you cross it with a poodle of course. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And I don't think labradoodles shed either.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> But the best part is bokeh-ed! :-d
> 
> BTW Mrs Mav just walked by and caught me on this thread... she asked "looking at nudie pics?" Rolls her eyes and walks away. :-x


Can you imagine the look on Mrs Mui's face when I was showing her something in the album on my phone, and all she saw were photos like these in there...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody ever ask for a discount on one of the Cellinis or those tired TT datejusts that are dusting up the display cases? I reckon you could probably get your Rolex discount on one of those. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm sure you can but maybe ask "what kind of pricing can you offer me" rather than say "I hate sales taxes!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Can you imagine the look on Mrs Mui's face when I was showing her something in the album on my phone, and all she saw were photos like these in there...


As long as she's the one you always come home to, I guess it's okay, right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I'm debating one of the nicer gshocks as well but do I really need an expensive digital?












Nope. I think I paid under $100 for this one ^^^^^^


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> no


#neverreadahead


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I'm sure you can but maybe ask "what kind of pricing can you offer me" rather than say "I hate sales taxes!"


I got your discounted Rollie's right here bro!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> my daughter's poodle cross has never come down to earth.... it just ain't right


As that great philosopher Forest Gump said "sometimes it happens."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I got your discounted Rollie's right here bro!


Hey bro, you know fakes are not cool here...better remove the photo just in case?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> As long as she's the one you always come home to, I guess it's okay, right?


Fact is she couldn't care less anymore...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> Seen a bit of G-Shock talk lately. Got a GA-2100 incoming tomorrow or Tuesday!


We expect a wrist shot on arrival. Fortunately for you we only make snarky comments of wrist shots of Omegas.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> The waves are pretty cool











This one doesn't need waves on the dial to look cool.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to call it a night gents, have a good one everyone.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Like I said on the thread, it's cool to ask for discounts and no I don't believe he's eliciting anything illegal.
> 
> ...


About sums up the situation as well as any other I've seen. IMO the OP of that now locked thread embarrassed himself while at the AD's store and then again when he posted his thread. Would have been better had he taken his AD loss and kept silent. Sorry Bro Dog; honestly said I have no empathy whatsoever for that OP.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Hey bro, you know fakes are not cool here...better remove the photo just in case?


I just replaced it with something a bit less direct?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> G' morning guys. I see my two "favorite " threads are now locked. Subject matter that disparages AD's and DavidSW doesn't sit well around here.


Yeah, about time.

I never wash dirty linen in public and don't sanction the posting of actual names of ADs and name staff/people in a public forum.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> My version of an "olive branch".


Bro Dick your photography skills are simply exceptional! Artwork at its finest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> But the best part is bokeh-ed! :-d
> 
> BTW Mrs Mav just walked by and caught me on this thread... she asked "looking at nudie pics?" Rolls her eyes and walks away. :-x


You're in trouble!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> And you forgot the one about Rolex and Invicta!


LOL. That was the most hilarious thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I got your discounted Rollie's right here bro!


Breitling. I see a lot if Breitling watches


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> Apparently pigeons and doves are the same Columbidae family.
> But as @Black5 noted, it's the olive branch  that is the offering.


Haven't seen much of you on OoO for awhile. Don't remain a stranger and weigh in more often.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> And it goes both ways.
> 
> As I said before, a deal is only a deal when both parties can benefit from it. One sided deals do happen, but I wouldn't want to be there when it backfires.


Sort of like dying. Doesn't bother me much; just don't want to be there when it happens! I think that is a one liner said by Woody Allen.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're in trouble!


Hopefully she doesn't try to smack me with that big ring of hers. Owww


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> PSA: Avert your eyes if you're sensitive.
> 
> And the horror continues...
> 
> View attachment 15215133


Much nicer G-Shock than mine. Problem with that brand is it is waaaay smarter than I am and struggle to employ the most basic functions and why I function best with a mechanical three-hander.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> About sums up the situation as well as any other I've seen. IMO the OP of that now locked thread embarrassed himself while at the AD's store and then again when he posted his thread. Would have been better had he taken his AD loss and kept silent. Sorry Bro Dog; honestly said I have no empathy whatsoever for that OP.


The one take away from that and the recent threads from the past couple of years is that if you're new to luxury watches and want a Rolex, you're basically screwed. I think Sporty was right - just forget about dealing with these ADs, having to kiss up to them and go straight to the grey market sellers. You'll pay more, sometimes much more, but you could save time, energy and even some money if the AD forces you to buy a number of other slow selling watches before you can really get what you want.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that all for breakfast? A sausage and two meatballs? Is it filling enough?


Wondering same thing myself.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> That's what I was thinking, too. Like people have been saying here, asking for that kind of discount isn't necessarily for tax avoidance, it's just a discount that makes it _feel like_ he's not paying tax. (after all, it's not the consumer who's actually paying the tax, because the retailer will _always_ need to pay the tax no matter the selling price)
> 
> Me, the most I ask about is, "Any consideration for retired military?" and I leave it at that. I don't go as far as my grandpa who used to wink at the hotel clerk and ask for a "retired minister discount" - he was _never_ a minister, but clerks would jump and say, "Yes sir, let me see what I can do." ;-)


All boils down to perspective and mutual respect.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> And you forgot the one about Rolex and Invicta!


That particular thread made so little sense it was completely off my radar.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Can you imagine the look on Mrs Mui's face when I was showing her something in the album on my phone, and all she saw were photos like these in there...


That gif is 10/10 and tops any and all of mine!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, about time.
> 
> I never wash dirty linen in public and don't sanction the posting of actual names of ADs and name staff/people in a public forum.


Me either but still plan to continue to make snarky, disparaging remarks about Omegas, especially this one below.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> That gif is 10/10 and tops any and all of mine!


Trying to read Bette's face without the text and it looks like she's saying, "I ANFTH CALFTH!"


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Nope. I think I paid under $100 for this one ^^^^^^


Exactly. Paid $50 for mine on Amazon.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Wondering same thing myself.


For models that breakfast seems more like a cheat day.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nope. I think I paid under $100 for this one ^^^^^^


But that's not a precious metal G-shock that's the new craze.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that all for breakfast? A sausage and two meatballs? Is it filling enough?


Nothing wrong with a sausage and balls for breakfast, if you're into it.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> As an update to that bad AD thread and taxes, I had emailed the thread to the AD as I always believe that there are always two sides to every story and out of curiosity. Surprisingly he replied.
> 
> Since the thread is now locked and I didn't ask for permission to repost his reply, here's a short summary.
> 
> ...


Now who was it that asked PF didn't he have anything better to do than email the AD? lmao

I was going to send the grey one to DavidSW but haven't gotten around to doing...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> And I don't think labradoodles shed either.


I watched son in law cutting matted hair out of their golden doodle and complaining about the money they were paying the mobile groomer who gives up and essentially shaves her. I aid just tell her bluntly but nice what you think and if no improvement move on. It may not shed but I'll take Bo the Wonder Dog anyday.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> This one doesn't need waves on the dial to look cool.


What's that thing on the side?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> As that great philosopher Forest Gump said "sometimes it happens."


It's Forrest a minor but important distinction


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> This one doesn't need waves on the dial to look cool.


ouch


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok guys, I took into consideration the many suggestions for a new watch, went out today, ended up buying a digital, yadi yadi yada


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Strange.
> 
> ...


Actually its good mate... We will have the continuity...|>


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sanity restored.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She looks friendly enough...

[video]https://giphy.com/gifs/siswimsuit-nina-agdal-si-swimsuit-2017-l3q2tWIGWjCOQIVHi/fullscreen[/video]


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> This one doesn't need waves on the dial to look cool.


Pretty excellent right there. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> It's Forrest a minor but important distinction


Forrest after autocorrect = Forest.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sanity restored.
> 
> View attachment 15216291


3227 I assume?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> 3227 I assume?


"Dr. Livingstone, I presume?" came to my mind after reading this :-d


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> 3227 I assume?


Yup. 3227-01 specifically.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, I took into consideration the many suggestions for a new watch, went out today, ended up buying a digital, yadi yadi yada


A digital ALS?









The Zeitwerk!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sanity restored.
> 
> View attachment 15216291


So good, such an underrated Genta design.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> The one take away from that and the recent threads from the past couple of years is that if you're new to luxury watches and want a Rolex, you're basically screwed. I think Sporty was right - just forget about dealing with these ADs, having to kiss up to them and go straight to the grey market sellers. You'll pay more, sometimes much more, but you could save time, energy and even some money if the AD forces you to buy a number of other slow selling watches before you can really get what you want.


Maybe he had similar experience when he went to an AD? Just saying...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup. 3227-01 specifically.


One of the nicer models made by IWC IMHO. Although a pair of brass punches are supplied for sizing the fantastic IWC bracelet, I found a couple of toothpicks worked just as well. Really liked mine while I owned one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> A digital ALS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting looking Lange but think I'd be more likely to buy a plain Jane 1815 in Platinum. Love the brand though.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe he had similar experience when he went to an AD? Just saying...


Analogy to trying a Rolex at an AD...






One wrong move or word and no Rolex for you! :-d


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> So good, such an underrated Genta design.


It's a touch thick (ok, maybe more than a touch...) but I'd be hardpressed to choose any other Genta-design over the Ingy.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Incoming!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> One of the nicer models made by IWC IMHO. Although a pair of brass punches are supplied for sizing the fantastic IWC bracelet, I found a couple of toothpicks worked just as well. Really liked mine while I owned one.


 My favorite is the 3239. Of course, if I had succumbed to it, I probably wouldn't have a Rolex now.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

gsynco1 said:


> Incoming!


Ahh that's killer. Congrats!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Hey bro, you know fakes are not cool here...better remove the photo just in case?


They look like genuine Ginaults...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sanity restored.
> 
> View attachment 15216291


Have always wanted to try this one.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Wondering same thing myself.


A bigger sausage would negate the need for any meatballs...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> But that's not a precious metal G-shock that's the new craze.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The new craze seems to be to "update" your G-shock with fake branded cases, bezels and bracelets to make them mimic the more expensive metal models.

I have no doubt they even get subsequently on-sold that way.

Yes kids, fake G-schock is a thing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nothing wrong with a sausage and balls for breakfast, if *it's into you.*
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


FIFY...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Ahh that's killer. Congrats!


Thanks! Quick impressions, I'm digging the look for sure. Forgot how comfortable G-Shocks are. This one is also way thinner than any others I've had in the past (TWSS?). Legibility will probably be an issue in certain lighting, but the LED light seems pretty useful


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, I took into consideration the many suggestions for a new watch, went out today, ended up buying a digital, yadi yadi yada


This one?










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> A digital ALS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> What's that thing on the side?


That's what they call a calendar cat, it always showing it's date.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> My favorite is the 3239. Of course, if I had succumbed to it, I probably wouldn't have a Rolex now.


Just my opinion, but I'd take the 3227 just for its 12 and 6 indices. Thought the 3239 lost something when it went to just plain hour markers...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's a touch thick (ok, maybe more than a touch...) but I'd be hardpressed to choose any other Genta-design over the Ingy.


I agree and I love my blue 3239. As much as I would like to have the 15202, the whole process to try to get one at retail price from an AD or boutique is honestly turning me off to the watch itself.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> FIFY...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That sausage will not do anyone any good...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I agree and I love my blue 3239. As much as I would like to have the 15202, the whole process to try to get one at retail price from an AD or boutique is honestly turning me off to the watch itself.


I dunno about the 15202; I really need a second hand...

And the reported fragility gives me pause.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Modeling is not as glamorous as it's cracked up to be...

https://giphy.com/gifs/rOSFnoQUaOGlO/fullscreen


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sanity restored.
> 
> View attachment 15216291


Certainly one of my favourite Modern IWCs
Quirky in-house movement, nice and chunky!
Glenta would have approved I reckon. What other little gems you have hidden away?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> Certainly one of my favourite Modern IWCs
> Quirky in-house movement, nice and chunky!
> Glenta would have approved I reckon. What other little gems you have hidden away?


Lord guess you haven't heard of a BSF?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Lord guess you haven't heard of a BSF?


I've been around, I just want to see more 
I'm waiting for someone to roll out an Aquanaut!!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Modeling is not as glamorous as it's cracked up to be...
> 
> https://giphy.com/gifs/rOSFnoQUaOGlO/fullscreen


She took it well


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I dunno about the 15202; I really need a second hand...
> 
> And the reported fragility gives me pause.


It's a fashion item that tells time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The new craze seems to be to "update" your G-shock with fake branded cases, bezels and bracelets to make them mimic the more expensive metal models.
> 
> I have no doubt they even get subsequently on-sold that way.
> 
> ...


Life in plastic, is fantastic


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Another cracking winters day down under.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Work week watch


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Work week watch


Hey Jman, how are you bonding with the big green?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> Hey Jman, how are you bonding with the big green?


It is a great watch. Quirky yet dressy w a bit of splash and big fan of the green.
Highly recommended


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had to wear a suit today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Had to wear a suit today.


Well, that sucks. At least the OP helped brighten things up. What happened that made you need your suit?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> It is a great watch. Quirky yet dressy w a bit of splash and big fan of the green.
> Highly recommended


It's the one watch that takes a few days to settle in on the wrist for me. I actually quite like the green crystal and the way it plays with light.
I'm glad you like it. 
I guess I'm a 16600 type of guy, as I wear it for months on end.
Have good week.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

First day of vacation. Wore a watch for a little while.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> It's the one watch that takes a few days to settle in on the wrist for me. I actually quite like the green crystal and the way it plays with light.
> I'm glad you like it.
> I guess I'm a 16600 type of guy, as I wear it for month on end.
> Have good week.


Funny you say that it takes a bit to get used to it . Maybe it is the overwhelming colors orangeish hand , green crystal, PCL , a lot of shine overall but then it settles on your wrist and then boom you can't take it off...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Funny you say that it takes a bit to get used to it . Maybe it is the overwhelming colors orangeish hand , green crystal, PCL , a lot of shine overall but then it settles on your wrist and then boom you can't take it off...


unless...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> One of the nicer models made by IWC IMHO. Although a pair of brass punches are supplied for sizing the fantastic IWC bracelet, I found a couple of toothpicks worked just as well. *Really liked mine while I owned one*.


....but?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just my opinion, but I'd take the 3227 just for its 12 and 6 indices. Thought the 3239 lost something when it went to just plain hour markers...


At its price point the 3227 is one of the coolest watches made by any company. Although it's a big watch, it was very comfortable to wear on my scrawny flat wrist.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> It's the one watch that takes a few days to settle in on the wrist for me. I actually quite like the green crystal and the way it plays with light.
> I'm glad you like it.
> I guess I'm a 16600 type of guy, as I wear it for month on end.
> Have good week.











I'm content to wear this one that is $2000 less than the Milly. 








Only negative is I wish my AK had this PF photoshopped dial.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Marendra said:


> ....but?


Too thick too heavy but a beaut


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, that sucks. At least the OP helped brighten things up. What happened that made you need your suit?


No need to feel sorry for sap it is like 25 degrees cooler over there and not humid so wear the suit sap and enjoy


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, that sucks. At least the OP helped brighten things up. What happened that made you need your suit?


Because sometimes I have to look like a lawyer. 

Doesn't suck so much.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

5959HH said:


> I'm content to wear this one that is $2000 less than the Milly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey 59, after seeing an AK in the real life I can see how you guys like it. 
It really does pop with its unique styling. 
Plus it a bit different from the mainstays, which spices it up a bit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Because sometimes I have to look like a lawyer.
> 
> Doesn't suck so much.


the suit or looking like a lawyer?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> the suit or looking like a lawyer?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


>


Oops! Shouldn't have this bar association logo here either.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just my opinion, but I'd take the 3227 just for its 12 and 6 indices. Thought the 3239 lost something when it went to just plain hour markers...


I especially like the split hands on the 3239 (and of course the blue dial). I do like the numerals on the 3227, but I'd like it better either all numerals or all indices.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Had to wear a suit today.


I'm going in for a fitting tomorrow. The jacket has been waiting at the tailor for a while and he's been eager to get back to business.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Bro Dick your photography skills are simply exceptional! Artwork at its finest.


You do realize those were shamelessly borrowed from the internet...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> The one take away from that and the recent threads from the past couple of years is that if you're new to luxury watches and want a Rolex, you're basically screwed. I think Sporty was right - just forget about dealing with these ADs, having to kiss up to them and go straight to the grey market sellers. You'll pay more, sometimes much more, but you could save time, energy and even some money if the AD forces you to buy a number of other slow selling watches before you can really get what you want.


Can't really "like it" like it but that's the truth unless it's a Datejust you're after. Can still get discounts from ADs on those.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> That gif is 10/10 and tops any and all of mine!


Nah, u still the gif master.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nothing wrong with a sausage and balls for breakfast, if you're into it.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Early bird gets the worm or something along those lines?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> the suit or looking like a lawyer?


Umm....take your pick.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> You do realize those were shamelessly borrowed from the internet...


Nah, you are much too modest. That's your genius at work.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Hey 59, after seeing an AK in the real life I can see how you guys like it.
> It really does pop with its unique styling.
> Plus it a bit different from the mainstays, which spices it up a bit.


You get a Like  for that


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> You do realize those were shamelessly borrowed from the internet...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This was definitely taken from the internet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was definitely taken from the internet.
> 
> View attachment 15217407


What? Kate is NOT your wife?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My daughter with green hair.

She wasn't pleased when I said she reminded me of Heath Ledger's Joker. 

Perhaps she was going for Jerod Leto's version? Dunno.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> My daughter with green hair.
> 
> She wasn't pleased when I said she reminded me of Heath Ledger's Joker.
> 
> Perhaps she was going for Jerod Leto's version? Dunno.


Maybe it's her way hinting at you that she wants your Hulk?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Maybe it's her way hinting at you that she wants your Hulk?


Oh jeez!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I woke up early today, and logged on at 6:30 to see activity on OoO, which lead me to this conclusion: just like the British Empire, the sun never sets on OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Modeling is not as glamorous as it's cracked up to be...
> 
> https://giphy.com/gifs/rOSFnoQUaOGlO/fullscreen


Poor girl.
Let me get her a towel and wipe her down...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> I've been around, I just want to see more
> I'm waiting for someone to roll out an Aquanaut!!


There's a few members who have them and tend to hang around the high end forum.

Then again, there's also a few members who claim to have one who hang around as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Work week watch


Magnificent!!!!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Had to wear a suit today.


Such an under-rated, yet beautiful watch...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I woke up early today, and logged on at 6:30 to see activity on OoO, which lead me to this conclusion: just like the British Empire, the sun never sets on OoO


Speaking of the British Empire, Vancouver has two buildings that each was the tallest building in the British Empire.

Dominion Building 1910:










Sun Tower in 1911-1912


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


>


Why, WHY?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I woke up early today, and logged on at 6:30 to see activity on OoO, which lead me to this conclusion: just like the British Empire, the sun never sets on OoO


You mean the _former_ British empire.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of the British Empire, Vancouver has two buildings that each was the tallest building in the British Empire.
> 
> Dominion Building 1910:
> 
> ...


The tallest one is in Toronto I believe.
https://torontoist.com/2008/05/historicist_tal/


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> The tallest one is in Toronto I believe.
> https://torontoist.com/2008/05/historicist_tal/


Yes, later it was. Buildings get taller you know.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> A digital ALS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yada


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yada


Dang you're on a roll there bro PF! That's a fine piece.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was definitely taken from the internet.
> 
> View attachment 15217407


You mean, you weren't there to take her photos? Pfft...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What? Kate is NOT your wife?!?


That's what I gotta as surprised to find out!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My daughter with green hair.
> 
> She wasn't pleased when I said she reminded me of Heath Ledger's Joker.
> 
> Perhaps she was going for Jerod Leto's version? Dunno.


I guess she is old enough to decide why she wants. Has life returned to normal now for her?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I woke up early today, and logged on at 6:30 to see activity on OoO, which lead me to this conclusion: just like the British Empire, the sun never sets on OoO


Not sure that's try about the the sun not setting on the British Empire.... it's hardly an "empire" nowadays


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> There's a few members who have them and tend to hang around the high end forum.
> 
> Then again, there's also a few members who claim to have one who hang around as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Who is well hung?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You mean the _former_ British empire.


A timely statement from a Hong Kong'er


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, later it was. Buildings get taller you know.


There's nothing above 3 storeys in Perth except the CBD which has a couple of 52 storey buildings. That's that for our "tall" buildings. I visited my friend who was the building manager for Taipei 101 and he took me outside to experience how it felt to be in the clouds....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yada


Your clue gave it away.

No more ROLEX for you? Have you upgraded your tastes?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I guess she is old enough to decide why she wants. Has life returned to normal now for her?


The new normal I suppose. Still up and down. She has been thrown off her game, but she'll find her way.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> "Dr. Livingstone, I presume?" came to my mind after reading this :-d


Dang PF, now you're correcting native speakers

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The new craze seems to be to "update" your G-shock with fake branded cases, bezels and bracelets to make them mimic the more expensive metal models.
> 
> I have no doubt they even get subsequently on-sold that way.
> 
> ...


Sure thing. And next you'll be saying there's waiting lists to buy a G-Shock 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Modeling is not as glamorous as it's cracked up to be...
> 
> https://giphy.com/gifs/rOSFnoQUaOGlO/fullscreen


At least she's not acting

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Modeling is not as glamorous as it's cracked up to be...
> 
> https://giphy.com/gifs/rOSFnoQUaOGlO/fullscreen


Some take a pounding better than others

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Life in plastic, is fantastic


You've been watching too much Dexter

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Had to wear a suit today.


You're obviously confident about opposing counsel otherwise you'd be wearing your intimidating Pepsi

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was definitely taken from the internet.
> 
> View attachment 15217407


Ah, you burst my balloon. I've been very impressed with your house guests, and I was beginning to think that you and Sporty might be share a beachfront.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> the suit or looking like a lawyer?


Have you seen my avatar?

Wearing a suit and looking like a lawyer doesn't make you a lawyer...

(You didn't go to Harvard did you Sappie?)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> You do realize those were shamelessly borrowed from the internet...


Credit where credit is due.

Somebody had to brave a NSFW search...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was definitely taken from the internet.
> 
> View attachment 15217407


That swimsuit is struggling to contain her...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yada


Excellent pickup...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is well hung?


No names here.

We've discussed them before...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sure thing. And next you'll be saying there's waiting lists to buy a G-Shock
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Just need to buy lot's of unpopular and pricey Edifice models to get yourself pushed up in priority...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Some take a pounding better than others
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Hahahahahahaha...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Your clue gave it away.
> 
> No more ROLEX for you? Have you upgraded your tastes?


There is no Rolex in the current line up that interests me, and with the cancellation of Basel, God knows when and what to expect. I must also admit that the new Rolex demographics (created by the hype) that I discovered on the forums and social media cooled my enthusiasm for the brand, so I just might buy one last piece, a Daytona Leopard, as soon as I find a fully stickerd NOS, and I am able to travel to pick it up, then call it quits.

Have I upgraded my tastes? not really, my preference is still for sport watches, but there are some dress watches (only from ALS) which are such beauties that can be "casualized" with the right straps and toned down enough to suit my style


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> There is no Rolex in the current line up that interests me, and with the cancellation of Basel, God knows when and what to expect. I must also admit that the new Rolex demographics (created by the hype) that I discovered on the forums and social media cooled my enthusiasm for the brand, so I just might buy one last piece, a Daytona Leopard, as soon as I find a fully stickerd NOS, and I am able to travel to pick it up, then call it quits.
> 
> Have I upgraded my tastes? not really, my preference is still for sport watches, but there are some dress watches (only from ALS) which are such beauties that can be "casualized" with the right straps and toned down enough to suit my style


Whenever I hear "Leopard" mentioned this is the watch that comes to mind, and rightfully so I think.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Whenever I hear "Leopard" mentioned this is the watch that comes to mind, and rightfully so I think.


Ok, now I have to make another coffee


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, now I have to make another coffee


Why? So I could spoil it for you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The new normal I suppose. Still up and down. She has been thrown off her game, but she'll find her way.


All the best to her. It is hard but she needs to find the strength to be her best and I am sure that what her mum would want. We're always here for you and her too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> No names here.
> 
> We've discussed them before...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Okay. Roger that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Just need to buy lot's of unpopular and pricey Edifice models to get yourself pushed up in priority...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Edifice are nice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> There is no Rolex in the current line up that interests me, and with the cancellation of Basel, God knows when and what to expect. I must also admit that the new Rolex demographics (created by the hype) that I discovered on the forums and social media cooled my enthusiasm for the brand, so I just might buy one last piece, a Daytona Leopard, as soon as I find a fully stickerd NOS, and I am able to travel to pick it up, then call it quits.
> 
> Have I upgraded my tastes? not really, my preference is still for sport watches, but there are some dress watches (only from ALS) which are such beauties that can be "casualized" with the right straps and toned down enough to suit my style


I thought you have decided to go more up market


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Whenever I hear "Leopard" mentioned this is the watch that comes to mind, and rightfully so I think.


When I typed leopard on my google, something else came up....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When I typed leopard on my google, something else came up....


Godfrey!

I typed leotard!!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Roger that


No names!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Have I upgraded my tastes? not really, my preference is still for sport watches, but there are some dress watches (only from ALS) which are such beauties that can be "casualized" with the right straps and toned down enough to suit my style


That is precisely why I like my thinking man's ALS.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All the best to her. It is hard but she needs to find the strength to be her best and I am sure that what her mum would want. We're always here for you and her too.


Thank you Bro Dog.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Roger that


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was definitely taken from the internet.
> 
> View attachment 15217407


You done it now. Kate is my favorite! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought you have decided to go more up market


Are you insinuating this up?

Ooops, timed out!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you insinuating this up?
> 
> View attachment 15217807


They are growing on me. Some of them that have less color. Seem like really fun watches but it's silly how much they cost. I don't know if the quality is worth it since they definitely don't have the heritage and history to pay for. I wouldn't knock you if you picked one up.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

"The world belongs to early risers"

Today's early risers: Big Al and RJ


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is what Emily looks like when she isn't being pounded.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Took a bike ride downtown to give blood (and get a free lunch) and then stopped by my AD to check out any new arrivals. Tried on the Worldtimer - it's one fantastic watch. They also had the Milgauss 116400 but it's still too small despite > 3 mo of quarantine.









Pic from Hodinkee


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Took a bike ride downtown to give blood (and get a free lunch) and then stopped by my AD to check out any new arrivals. Tried on the Worldtimer - it's one fantastic watch. They also had the Milgauss 116400 but it's still too small despite > 3 mo of quarantine.
> 
> View attachment 15217943
> 
> ...


I'm just impressed your stores are open.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> There is no Rolex in the current line up that interests me, and with the cancellation of Basel, God knows when and what to expect. I must also admit that the new Rolex demographics (created by the hype) that I discovered on the forums and social media cooled my enthusiasm for the brand, so I just might buy one last piece, a Daytona Leopard, as soon as I find a fully stickerd NOS, and I am able to travel to pick it up, then call it quits.
> 
> Have I upgraded my tastes? not really, my preference is still for sport watches, but there are some dress watches (only from ALS) which are such beauties that can be "casualized" with the right straps and toned down enough to suit my style


So nothing from Rolex at all other than that Daytona? I'm unfamiliar with your collection, but what about the 116509 with blue dial?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

For all you G-Shock lovers


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

rjohnson56 said:


> For all you G-Shock lovers
> 
> View attachment 15218079


I'm getting an invalid attachment


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was definitely taken from the internet.
> 
> View attachment 15217407


Also definitely taken from the internet.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Also definitely taken from the internet.
> View attachment 15218115


GF

Oh yeah, this is SoOoO. Too many layers in that pic? Okay.

She has her own TV show, too.

https://www.netflix.com/title/80195839


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So nothing from Rolex at all other than that Daytona? I'm unfamiliar with your collection, but what about the 116509 with blue dial?


Already have 116509 Grey Panda


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

_Heaven is a Place on Earth_ is still rattling in my head. Nk. Oy.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All the best to her. It is hard but she needs to find the strength to be her best and I am sure that what her mum would want. We're always here for you and her too.


Well said Sir DiF.

X 100000000000000000...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I'm just impressed your stores are open.


We never closed our stores so it'll be interesting to see how this all works out with the final tally.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So nothing from Rolex at all other than that Daytona? I'm unfamiliar with your collection, but what about the 116509 with blue dial?


It's probably easier for PF to comment on what he doesn't have from the Rolex catalog. I think that the Rolex AD has PF on speed dial


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Edifice are nice.


I don't mind this one, but I don't wear it much so my son has commandeered it...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> I typed leotard!!!!


What did you find?

This thread is worthless without pics...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you insinuating this up?
> 
> Ooops, timed out!


What did I miss?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't mind this one, but I don't wear it much so my son has commandeered it...
> View attachment 15218177


My eyesight is not what it used to be so I'd probably opt for the ALS with the large date.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you insinuating this up?
> 
> Ooops, timed out!





Panerol Forte said:


> "The world belongs to early risers"
> 
> Today's early risers: Big Al and RJ


Early risers for you chaps but nearly the end of the day for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't mind this one, but I don't wear it much so my son has commandeered it...
> View attachment 15218177


Smart, he is.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What did you find?
> 
> This thread is worthless without pics...
> 
> View attachment 15218213


An interesting picture. Just about everything seems out of place: swimming suit, winter scarf, elf slippers, tennis racket. Remove all those superfluous objects and what remains are balls and ... Now there's a challenge for PF's photoshopping skills.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What did you find?
> 
> This thread is worthless without pics...
> 
> View attachment 15218213


Go back and watch Aerobics Oz Style.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What did I miss?


Probably Daumenting us with his watch and deleted the photo after the time out, normally 10 minutes


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> My eyesight is not what it used to be so I'd probably opt for the ALS with the large date.


Zeitwerk >>>>>>>>>>>Ediface, although there is a _slight_ price differential.

Maybe PF should daument the Digital watch forum with it.

Strictly speaking- it definitely belongs there...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

gsynco1 said:


> I'm getting an invalid attachment


That about sums it up "invalid attachment"

Here's another try


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Smart, he is.


My kids tend to "borrow" my watches.
Mostly the G-Shocks and smart watches. 
Sometimes I get them back, sometimes not...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> An interesting picture. Just about everything seems out of place: swimming suit, winter scarf, elf slippers, tennis racket. Remove all those superfluous objects and what remains are balls and ... Now there's a challenge for PF's photoshopping skills.


Hey,
All I see is Kate Upton, and various other irrelevant stuff the photographer used to justify a photoshoot...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> My kids tend to "borrow" my watches.
> Mostly the G-Shocks and smart watches.
> Sometimes I get them back, sometimes not...


The law of averse possession.... hang on to it long enough and it's theirs.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Probably Daumenting us with his watch and deleted the photo after the time out, normally 10 minutes


But which one?

I feel we were BSF'd with one we haven't seen before...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> What did you find?
> 
> This thread is worthless without pics...
> 
> View attachment 15218213


She didn't even break a sweat. Trying to practice with those boots on? No wonder she's tired already.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> That about sums it up "invalid attachment"
> 
> Here's another try
> 
> View attachment 15218243


A plastic watch with a fake aftermarket solid gold case and bezel?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> My eyesight is not what it used to be so I'd probably opt for the ALS with the large date.


I should use that as justification for an ALS. Might have to "settle" for a GO, though.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The law of averse possession.... hang on to it long enough and it's theirs.


One day they will all be theirs anyway, so if they wear them now, when I don't, that's fine with me...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> She didn't even break a sweat. Trying to practice with those boots on? No wonder she's tired already.


She's not sweating in this picture either, but it certainly induces sweat in others...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> What did you find?
> 
> This thread is worthless without pics...
> 
> View attachment 15218213


Got me searching, too. AWFUL results in DuckDuckGo -- made me feel like I was about to get fired from USA Gymnastics.

Found this screengrab, though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

gsynco1 said:


> I'm getting an invalid attachment


I wish I did.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> For all you G-Shock lovers
> 
> View attachment 15218245


That's a pretty sweet gold G.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Found it! The Snauwaert Vitas Gerulaitis Autograph!


























Yes, I actually played with this!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Took a bike ride downtown to give blood (and get a free lunch) and then stopped by my AD to check out any new arrivals. Tried on the Worldtimer - it's one fantastic watch. They also had the Milgauss 116400 but it's still too small despite > 3 mo of quarantine.
> 
> View attachment 15217943
> 
> ...


Man, the Milgauss doesn't wear small


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Took a bike ride downtown to give blood (and get a free lunch) and then stopped by my AD to check out any new arrivals. Tried on the Worldtimer - it's one fantastic watch. They also had the Milgauss 116400 but it's still too small despite > 3 mo of quarantine.
> 
> View attachment 15217943
> 
> ...


The new Worldtimer looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> She's not sweating in this picture either, but it certainly induces sweat in others...
> View attachment 15218271


Here another good sweat inducing photo of Candice...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Took a bike ride downtown to give blood (and get a free lunch) and then stopped by my AD to check out any new arrivals. Tried on the Worldtimer - it's one fantastic watch. They also had the Milgauss 116400 but it's still too small despite > 3 mo of quarantine.
> 
> View attachment 15217943
> 
> ...


Wonder if Omega would do a special one-off replacing "Tokyo" with "Seoul". hashtagJustSayin'


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> You mean the _former_ British empire.


The sun never sets on OoO, now SoOoO, but is no longer the case with the British empire.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> There is no Rolex in the current line up that interests me, and with the cancellation of Basel, God knows when and what to expect. I must also admit that the new Rolex demographics (created by the hype) that I discovered on the forums and social media cooled my enthusiasm for the brand, so I just might buy one last piece, a Daytona Leopard, as soon as I find a fully stickerd NOS, and I am able to travel to pick it up, then call it quits.
> 
> Have I upgraded my tastes? not really, my preference is still for sport watches, but there are some dress watches (only from ALS) which are such beauties that can be "casualized" with the right straps and toned down enough to suit my style


Introducing: A Trilogy Of Seiko 55th Anniversary Dive Watches https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-trilogy-of-seiko-55th-anniversary-dive-watches

Consider the Seiko SLA037 described in the review above that for you would be a beater watch but has a sophisticated high beat movement (8L55), special steel used on the case, and is a limited edition with only 1000 made if my recall is correct.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I'm just impressed your stores are open.


Sweden didn't destroy their economy like we did ours with draconian shutdowns.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> I'm getting an invalid attachment


So did I.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's probably easier for PF to comment on what he doesn't have from the Rolex catalog. I think that the Rolex AD has PF on speed dial


The Lange AD definitely has PF on speed dial.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Sweden didn't destroy their economy like we did ours with draconian shutdowns.


Neither did S Korea or Japan.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Man, the Milgauss doesn't wear small


I know. I particularly like the Milgauss/AK case and the way it wears on the wrist with a bit more heft than the 39mm OP/Explorer I case.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I made a wallpaper for the car with just the lume from Rolex's "night" rendering on their website. Fits the virtual clock as well as it could, but those gray hour pips will always be in the way.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> But which one?
> 
> I feel we were BSF'd with one we haven't seen before...


We probably got BSF'd....


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Selling the J*D in case any SoOoOs are interested.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-j...j017510240-full-set-custom-strap-5202805.html


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Selling the J*D in case any SoOoOs are interested.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-j...j017510240-full-set-custom-strap-5202805.html


Dang. Good luck!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Dang. Good luck!


It's a stunner. I simply do not wear dress watches right now and may not for a whilemm


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> The Lange AD definitely has PF on speed dial.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Selling the J*D in case any SoOoOs are interested.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-j...j017510240-full-set-custom-strap-5202805.html


Sappie, is that you?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, it is Tuesday... so here's my Speedy Racing (and Snow at my feet)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Took a bike ride downtown to give blood (and get a free lunch) and then stopped by my AD to check out any new arrivals. Tried on the Worldtimer - it's one fantastic watch. They also had the Milgauss 116400 but it's still too small despite > 3 mo of quarantine.
> 
> View attachment 15217943
> 
> ...


It is one of the nicer worldtimers. I wish it were a tad smaller, though. I like that it has Chicago instead of Mexico City, since that's an area of relevance to me.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, it is Tuesday... so here's my Speedy Racing (and Snow at my feet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call. Here's mine.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Good call. Here's mine.


Haha - can't tell if that's a shot at Omega (in the SoOoO thread), a shot at the Speedmaster, or a shot at the Racing model in particular (or me, I guess) 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It is one of the nicer worldtimers. I wish it were a tad smaller, though. I like that it has Chicago instead of Mexico City, since that's an area of relevance to me.


I mostly wear 42-43mm watches so this one at 43mm and 14mm thick is just about perfect.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Good call. Here's mine.


Here's mine for the Speedy Tuesday bin










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha - can't tell if that's a shot at Omega (in the SoOoO thread), a shot at the Speedmaster, or a shot at the Racing model in particular (or me, I guess)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Just a fun shot at Omega and the Speedy Tuesday thing. I have posted the exact same picture before in response to other Speedmasters. All in fun.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Just a fun shot at Omega and the Speedy Tuesday thing. I have posted the exact same picture before in response to other Speedmasters. All in fun.


I'm learning! Haha

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yada


Nice pick up mate. |>


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The new normal I suppose. Still up and down. She has been thrown off her game, but she'll find her way.


All the best for her. |>

There's a saying " Which born in fire wont be destroyed by sun" ... Failures will make you stronger.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Early risers for you chaps but nearly the end of the day for me.


Now it's 5.40 AM here..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> Selling the J*D in case any SoOoOs are interested.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-j...j017510240-full-set-custom-strap-5202805.html


Good luck mate


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha - can't tell if that's a shot at Omega (in the SoOoO thread), a shot at the Speedmaster, or a shot at the Racing model in particular (or me, I guess)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Probably all three birds with one stone (garbage can) although generally we disparage only our own garbage cans. Here's my two garbage cans:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, it is Tuesday... so here's my Speedy Racing (and Snow at my feet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW nice strap; thanks for sharing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Probably all three birds with one stone (garbage can) although generally we disparage only our own garbage cans. Here's my two garbage cans:


I think we have the same garbage can...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think we have the same garbage can...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a long doggie tail in the picture. At one time I had both an open garbage container and a German shepherd dog. One one occasion after dinner we pitched at least 8-10 corncobs that had been eaten in an open garbage can that our GSD then proceeded to eat. A trip to the vet didn't reveal intestinal obstruction but had 2-3 days of corncobs processed through Nalco's GI tract in the backyard. All this encouraged me to purchase the garbage can shown in the picture. I never did step on the pedal though in front of Nalco as he was incredibly intelligent, likely more so than I.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, it is Tuesday... so here's my Speedy Racing (and Snow at my feet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Often overlooked but a very sharp looking watch!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> We never closed our stores so it'll be interesting to see how this all works out with the final tally.


Only the ones remaining will count.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Probably all three birds with one stone (garbage can) although generally we disparage only our own garbage cans. Here's my two garbage cans:


Did you pay retail for the top garbage can? Or did the AD give you 20% off?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm learning! Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


To be fair I do like some Omegas. Used to own the pre-ceramic Planet Ocean and I enjoy the FOIS. Just not a fan of the marketing and I generally don't like too much "stuff" around the house.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Often overlooked but a very sharp looking watch!


Definitely overlooked! It wears a bit small, but I love the splash of color and the rubber is quite comfortable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Introducing: A Trilogy Of Seiko 55th Anniversary Dive Watches https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-trilogy-of-seiko-55th-anniversary-dive-watches
> 
> Consider the Seiko SLA037 described in the review above that for you would be a beater watch but has a sophisticated high beat movement (8L55), special steel used on the case, and is a limited edition with only 1000 made if my recall is correct.


Sorry 59, but it will be a cold day in hell the day I will pay more the 500$ for a Seiko. As for a beater watch for a gentelman (such as yourfelf or Dog), nothing beats the Air-King


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I see a long doggie tail in the picture. At one time I had both an open garbage container and a German shepherd dog. One one occasion after dinner we pitched at least 8-10 corncobs that had been eaten in an open garbage can that our GSD then proceeded to eat. A trip to the vet didn't reveal intestinal obstruction but had 2-3 days of corncobs processed through Nalco's GI tract in the backyard. All this encouraged me to purchase the garbage can shown in the picture. I never did step on the pedal though in front of Nalco as he was incredibly intelligent, likely more so than I.


Beautiful pup! We have 2 labs! They're bright, but I don't think would be able to figure out how to get into the trash (although the younger one does try to get into our open bin trash cans

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry 59, but it will be a cold day in hell the day I will pay more the 500$ for a Seiko. As for a beater watch for a gentelman (such as yourfelf or Dog), nothing beats the Air-King


Love the idea of a Rolex beater. Sub C-ND for mine.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry 59, but it will be a cold day in hell the day I will pay more the 500$ for a Seiko. As for a beater watch for a gentelman (such as yourfelf or Dog), nothing beats the Air-King


What about Laurent Ferrier?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Did you pay retail for the top garbage can? Or did the AD give you 20% off?


AD (Bed, Bath & Beyond) gave me a 20% off coupon.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry 59, but it will be a cold day in hell the day I will pay more the 500$ for a Seiko. As for a beater watch for a gentelman (such as yourfelf or Dog), nothing beats the Air-King











This SLA033 "Willard" was made in the Grand Seiko factory and is nothing at all like a $500 Seiko.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Beautiful pup! We have 2 labs! They're bright, but I don't think would be able to figure out how to get into the trash (although the younger one does try to get into our open bin trash cans
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lab is a fantastic breed with few health problems. Often more intelligent than its owner.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha - can't tell if that's a shot at Omega (in the SoOoO thread), a shot at the Speedmaster, or a shot at the Racing model in particular (or me, I guess)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


All of the above


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Lab is a fantastic breed with few health problems. Often more intelligent than its owner.


The older one (Snow (white lab)) is an extremely emotionally intelligent dog. If he wasn't so energetic, he would have made an excellent support animal. He ate snail poison as a puppy and almost died, but I think that gave him an incredible emotional bond with my mom (who was in the vet/hospital with him through it all - at time time I was in undergrad), so he really thinks he is a human, rather than a dog.

Bear (chocolate lab), is definitely more "book" smart and inquisitive. Also extremely playful, very quirky personality. A bit more timid than Snow. He loves playing with other dogs, much more careful around people for some reason.

Neither understands just how large they are.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Now it's 5.40 AM here..


And another great day!
Are you in NSW?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Lab is a fantastic breed with few health problems. Often more intelligent than its owner.


Truth! Apollo, my lab, is definitely more intelligent than his owner, yours truly. As concrete proof, I present this photo...










Went hiking this past Saturday, Apollo got thirsty and pulled me into the water stream for a drink while I'm getting wet. :-d


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> This SLA033 "Willard" was made in the Grand Seiko factory and is nothing at all like a $500 Seiko.


Ooops, my bad, I must admit that I don't know much about Seiko, except what I learned here about their polishing technique


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I just watched some videos of Forrest MacNeil, very funny


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ooops, my bad, I must admit that I don't know much about Seiko, except what I learned here about their polishing technique


I like Seiko too, for their rich history in the development of dive watches, which in some ways, parallels Rolex and their dive watch evolution.
In particular the way Seiko approached the saturation diving problem of helium ingress is particularly interesting, by using a L shaped seal instead of a HRV.
https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/historyofdiverswatches/
Unfortunately a lot of Seiko's provenance is lost in the fact they make so many watches across so many genres and price points. In some ways I think they are one of the best watch makers in the world, as they they provide watches to suit any budget, to get a watch on the wrist of most people.

Edit: https://gearpatrol.com/2015/12/03/seiko-professional-divers-watch-history/


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> This SLA033 "Willard" was made in the Grand Seiko factory and is nothing at all like a $500 Seiko.


Except it says seiko on the dial?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Now it's 5.40 AM here..


6.45am for me now.

Yeah, so the SoOoO is truly round the clock.

As @5959HH said, the sun never sets.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think we have the same garbage can...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You fellas shop together?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> I like Seiko too, for their rich history in the development of dive watches, which in some ways, parallels Rolex and their dive watch evolution.
> In particular the way Seiko approached the saturation diving problem of helium ingress is particularly interesting, by using a L shaped seal instead of a HRV.
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/historyofdiverswatches/
> Unfortunately a lot of Seiko's provenance is lost in the fact they make so many watches across so many genres and price points. In some ways I think they are one of the best watch makers in the world, as they they provide watches to suit any budget, to get a watch on the wrist of most people.


My only experience with a Seiko was in the 70s, it was a Pogue (still have it somwhere), I bought it because of its striking yellow color. Later on, in the 80s, they had a huge line up of quartz watches, it little bit like Casio today, that made me consider the brand low end and ignore it completely. It's only since I joined WUS that I realised that there is a Seiko culture going strong, with modders, and a high end Grand Seiko. Still, with all the watch brands, it's hard to focus on more than the ones that really interest me, especially since I get very involved in my hobbies, and I try to stay focused


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> My only experience with a Seiko was in the 70s, it was a Pogue (still have it somwhere), I bought it because of its striking yellow color. Later on, in the 80s, they had a huge line up of quartz watches, it little bit like Casio today, that made me consider the brand low end and ignore it completely. It's only since I joined WUS that I realised that there is a Seiko culture going strong, with modders, and a high end Grand Seiko. Still, with all the watch brands, it's hard to focus on more than the ones that really interest me, especially since I get very involved in my hobbies, and I try to stay focused


Which watch brands are your favorites?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I see a long doggie tail in the picture. At one time I had both an open garbage container and a German shepherd dog. One one occasion after dinner we pitched at least 8-10 corncobs that had been eaten in an open garbage can that our GSD then proceeded to eat. A trip to the vet didn't reveal intestinal obstruction but had 2-3 days of corncobs processed through Nalco's GI tract in the backyard. All this encouraged me to purchase the garbage can shown in the picture. I never did step on the pedal though in front of Nalco as he was incredibly intelligent, likely more so than I.


I m surprised Nalco didn't figure it out. LOL.

I recall two very hilarious occasions that my dog (God bless her soul) ate non-traditional food.

We had flower arrangements in our house and one day she decided that it smelt nice and she ate it all. We had a few days of her spitting flowers out the arse.

On the other occasion, she found my watermelon on the kitchen table and ate it all from the inside out. Her snout was covered in juice and we had sticky paw prints everywhere in the house, on the sofa, etc. That too, had her shooting out watermelon seeds from her arse like a pea shooter. LOL.

Ah, I still laugh about it when I think of it. 

Was a Miniature Schanuzer I had.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Did you pay retail for the top garbage can? Or did the AD give you 20% off?


Must be 30%


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry 59, but it will be a cold day in hell the day I will pay more the 500$ for a Seiko. As for a beater watch for a gentelman (such as yourfelf or Dog), nothing beats the Air-King


Correct. I wear my Air King most days. I don't even know what to do with my Tudor. Maybe that is the beater watch's beater watch?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> And another great day!
> Are you in NSW?


LOL. He wears the maroon colours come Origin time


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> I like Seiko too, for their rich history in the development of dive watches, which in some ways, parallels Rolex and their dive watch evolution.
> In particular the way Seiko approached the saturation diving problem of helium ingress is particularly interesting, by using a L shaped seal instead of a HRV.
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/historyofdiverswatches/
> Unfortunately a lot of Seiko's provenance is lost in the fact they make so many watches across so many genres and price points. In some ways I think they are one of the best watch makers in the world, as they they provide watches to suit any budget, to get a watch on the wrist of most people.
> ...


Simples. 

Seiko = Toyota
Rolex = Mercedes-Benz


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> My only experience with a Seiko was in the 70s, it was a Pogue (still have it somwhere), I bought it because of its striking yellow color. Later on, in the 80s, they had a huge line up of quartz watches, it little bit like Casio today, that made me consider the brand low end and ignore it completely. It's only since I joined WUS that I realised that there is a Seiko culture going strong, with modders, and a high end Grand Seiko. Still, with all the watch brands, it's hard to focus on more than the ones that really interest me, especially since I get very involved in my hobbies, and I try to stay focused


Well you have a 6139! So you are well on the way to some Seiko history.
Arguably the first automatic chronograph!
I have two which are my current project.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. He wears the maroon colours come Origin time


Oh, 
Queensland 
'Beautiful One Day, Perfect The Next'


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Oh,
> Queensland
> 'Beautiful One Day, Perfect The Next'


Want to know a little secret?

I come from Queensland too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ooops, my bad, I must admit that I don't know much about Seiko, except what I learned here about their polishing technique


PF not your bad at all. We all have a right to express our opinions freely on OoO. All of us here like what we like and don't what we don't. Exception: Ginalt. Any OoO poster will be booed and hissed off the thread for presenting Ginalt in any favorable light.

Speaking of Seiko, I would never have considered paying over $75 for any Seiko until I became irreparably corrupted by other nefarious OoO members who coaxed me into the Seiko black hole. Thinking of JMAN, Galaga, Cobia, etc.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You fellas shop together?


No. Brilliant minds think alike, even in the selection of garbage cans.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

mav said:


> Truth! Apollo, my lab, is definitely more intelligent than his owner, yours truly. As concrete proof, I present this photo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mav good to see you out enjoying nature with your mans best friend.

I just recently had a Beagle find me, I was not in the market for a dog, it literally found me and stayed after it had escaped our catastrophic bush fires 

I have never had a she dog before, and probably would not of chosen one, or for that matter not even a dog and definitely not a Beagle. All I can say is she pretty much changed our lives, getting us out and about on many cross country adventures, chasing wabbits.
Life in a new direction


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Rusty427 said:


> Hey Mav good to see you out enjoying nature with your mans best friend.
> 
> I just recently had a Beagle find me, I was not in the market for a dog, it literally found me and stayed after it had escaped our catastrophic bush fires
> 
> ...


Well done! And good on you for adopting her and taking her in. Such a good thing to help the pups and cats.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I m surprised Nalco didn't figure it out. LOL.
> 
> I recall two very hilarious occasions that my dog (God bless her soul) ate non-traditional food.
> 
> ...


On one occasion my wife had her breakfast - bacon, eggs and grits on the breakfast table. She left for a couple of minutes, and when she returned her plate was exactly where she left it but looked like it had just come out of the dishwasher with not even a trace of food left. At the other end of the room she saw Nalco with a "hang dog" guilty expression and ears back. Such an absurdly hilarious situation that she burst out laughing as Nalco slunk out of the room.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Well done! And good on you for adopting her and taking her in. Such a good thing to help the pups and cats.


Uncle I think she adopted me...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Rusty427 said:


> Uncle I think she adopted me...


They're life changing. Makes you appreciate every small thing you have.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> Uncle I think she adopted me...


In most instances our pets own us, not the other way round.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Which watch brands are your favorites?


Rolex: I've been wearing them for 30 years, never disappointed me, never had a single one that even needed to be repaired, they have enough models to constitute a collection, but not too much to dilute their identity. Their service is top notch, their Boutiques are unmatched on any level by even the highest end brands that cost way way more.

Panerai: I really like their unique design that has no resemblance with any other watch, and their history of course, plus their link to Rolex. But lately, since the change of management that happened in 2018, I don't like the path they took, and I am starting to lose interest in the brand.

ALS: exceptional craftmanship, beautiful line up, even their entry level model is on parr with their high standards, it's a Lange!

RM: used to hate this brand, but had a change of heart recently and it became one of my favorite

Now, there are a lot of high end brands that make exceptional pieces, but, they are exceptional within their line up, and they don't have enough models for a collection, which can be ok with eclectic watch collectors, but not for brand dedicated ones


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> Well you have a 6139! So you are well on the way to some Seiko history.
> Arguably the first automatic chronograph!
> I have two which are my current project.


Which reminds me that I should look for it, it must still be like new, a time capsule in a way


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Hey Mav good to see you out enjoying nature with your mans best friend.
> 
> I just recently had a Beagle find me, I was not in the market for a dog, it literally found me and stayed after it had escaped our catastrophic bush fires
> 
> ...


If she chose you, then you've got good heart. She knows it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> On one occasion my wife had her breakfast - bacon, eggs and grits on the breakfast table. She left for a couple of minutes, and when she returned her plate was exactly where she left it but looked like it had just come out of the dishwasher with not even a trace of food left. At the other end of the room she saw Nalco with a "hang dog" guilty expression and ears back. Such an absurdly hilarious situation that she burst out laughing as Nalco slunk out of the room.


Those are wonderful memories.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Rolex: I've been wearing them for 30 years, never disappointed me, never had a single one that even needed to be repaired, they have enough models to constitute a collection, but not too much to dilute their identity. Their service is top notch, their Boutiques are unmatched on any level by even the highest end brands that cost way way more.
> 
> Panerai: I really like their unique design that has no resemblance with any other watch, and their history of course, plus their link to Rolex. But lately, since the change of management that happened in 2018, I don't like the path they took, and I am starting to lose interest in the brand.
> 
> ...


I'm on board with your impressions that are essentially same as mine as well. There is simply no other brand quite like Rolex for the money, and no other high end brand like Lange. Past few years I think Panerai has lost their way as I've lost interest in the brand. I have no personal experience with RM to even comment one way or the other.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> PF not your bad at all. We all have a right to express our opinions freely on OoO. All of us here like what we like and don't what we don't. Exception: Ginalt. Any OoO poster will be booed and hissed off the thread for presenting Ginalt in any favorable light.
> 
> Speaking of Seiko, I would never have considered paying over $75 for any Seiko until I became irreparably corrupted by other nefarious OoO members who coaxed me into the Seiko black hole. Thinking of JMAN, Galaga, Cobia, etc.


This Seiko made me indifferent to ever buying the Rolex Submariner. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

On another note, small announcement to make. Got past 1,000 posts this morning.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> On another note, small announcement to make. Got past 1,000 posts this morning.
> 
> View attachment 15220037


Double Bro and Sir.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> Hey Mav good to see you out enjoying nature with your mans best friend.
> 
> I just recently had a Beagle find me, I was not in the market for a dog, it literally found me and stayed after it had escaped our catastrophic bush fires
> 
> ...


English not being my first language, certain phrase subtleties can confuse me; who is chasing rabbits, she or you?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Good Night Gentlemen


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which reminds me that I should look for it, it must still be like new, a time capsule in a way


That's what I'm thinking
Would be great to see, definitely the most collectible 6139!
I love getting old machines up and running again. 
A step back from just being a consumer. 
My 1984 Honda mower found on the clean up, gives me joy whenever I mow the lawn. 

Old engines need loving too!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If she chose you, then you've got good heart. She knows it.


I feel a bit bad today because I went crook at for chewing up my $500 glasses. Luckily insured.

I can see by the look she gives me today that she is a bit put out about it.

I will take her for a beach run, which is her absolute favourite thing to do, hopefully she will forgive me.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> English not being my first language, certain phrase subtleties can confuse me; who is chasing rabbits, she or you?


Both, her chasing rabbits and I chasing her.

I have learnt that beagle can be perfectly normal dogs until the the rabbit  switch is activated, then all hell breaks loose!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> PF not your bad at all. We all have a right to express our opinions freely on OoO. All of us here like what we like and don't what we don't. Exception: Ginalt. Any OoO poster will be booed and hissed off the thread for presenting Ginalt in any favorable light.
> 
> Speaking of Seiko, I would never have considered paying over $75 for any Seiko until I became irreparably corrupted by other nefarious OoO members who coaxed me into the Seiko black hole. Thinking of JMAN, Galaga, Cobia, etc.


I know what you mean. Big blue is my first Seiko and already looking at others. I'm tempted to do a ground up custom build maybe. A few months back I wouldn't have even stopped and looked at a Seiko.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Hey Mav good to see you out enjoying nature with your mans best friend.
> 
> I just recently had a Beagle find me, I was not in the market for a dog, it literally found me and stayed after it had escaped our catastrophic bush fires
> 
> ...


They're great animals and she's really good looking.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Rolex: I've been wearing them for 30 years, never disappointed me, never had a single one that even needed to be repaired, they have enough models to constitute a collection, but not too much to dilute their identity. Their service is top notch, their Boutiques are unmatched on any level by even the highest end brands that cost way way more.
> 
> Panerai: I really like their unique design that has no resemblance with any other watch, and their history of course, plus their link to Rolex. But lately, since the change of management that happened in 2018, I don't like the path they took, and I am starting to lose interest in the brand.
> 
> ...


So have you picked up a RM yet? Would love to see and hear your review if you have?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Selling the J*D in case any SoOoOs are interested.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-j...j017510240-full-set-custom-strap-5202805.html


Already!
Is that you Sappie?

Did you ever get the blue strap?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sappie, is that you?


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Probably all three birds with one stone (garbage can) although generally we disparage only our own garbage cans. Here's my two garbage cans:


Wow, the finish matches on both! Is one made from the other??


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Definitely overlooked! It wears a bit small, but I love the splash of color* and the rubber is quite comfortable! *


#ThatsNotWhatHeSaid


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> My only experience with a Seiko was in the 70s, it was a Pogue (still have it somwhere), I bought it because of its striking yellow color. Later on, in the 80s, they had a huge line up of quartz watches, it little bit like Casio today, that made me consider the brand low end and ignore it completely. It's only since I joined WUS that I realised that there is a Seiko culture going strong, with modders, and a high end Grand Seiko. Still, with all the watch brands, it's hard to focus on more than the ones that really interest me, especially since I get very involved in my hobbies, and I try to stay focused


I swear, when you first wandered into OoO, getting you to recognize Seiko's talents was like pulling elephant teeth.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which reminds me that I should look for it, it must still be like new, a time capsule in a way


What I imagine the PF "old hobby room" must look like


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> What I imagine the PF "old hobby room" must look like


The Pogue is in there somewhere ...keep looking PF then I will service it  
@PanerolForte


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> On another note, small announcement to make. Got past 1,000 posts this morning.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> They're great animals and she's really good looking.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks Al, she is pretty and I'm a convert to beagles.
On a side note, woman love her, my social life has improved greatly with the fairer sex


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> To be fair I do like some Omegas. Used to own the pre-ceramic Planet Ocean and I enjoy the FOIS. Just not a fan of the marketing and I generally don't like too much "stuff" around the house.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry 59, but it will be a cold day in hell the day I will pay more the 500$ for a Seiko. As for a beater watch for a gentelman (such as yourfelf or Dog), nothing beats the Air-King


How about a cold day in Calgary? Closing in on summer on June 16th and it only 16C (61F) at the moment.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Marendra said:


>


Apparently some of my friends have been watching that show and love it. I have really been out of the TV loop.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Want to know a little secret?
> 
> I come from Queensland too.


Lol, that took a while to come out into the open!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Rusty427 said:


> Hey Mav good to see you out enjoying nature with your mans best friend.
> 
> I just recently had a Beagle find me, I was not in the market for a dog, it literally found me and stayed after it had escaped our catastrophic bush fires
> 
> ...


Such a heart warming story. So awesome to adopt and save your beautiful Beagle! I love dogs, sometimes they are better than some of us, humans.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Such a heart warming story. So awesome to adopt and save your beautiful Beagle! I love dogs, sometimes they are better than some of us, humans.


For the longest time I didn't want a dog, because I didn't think I could handle the loss. Having adopted one and had it pass away i know the loss sucks, but I will always want to adopt and have a dog with our family.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Rusty427 said:


> Thanks Al, she is pretty and I'm a convert to beagles.
> On a side note, woman love her, my social life has improved greatly with the fairer sex


Yup, if I wasn't already married, Apollo would have been a good wingman with the ladies.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

mav said:


> Yup, if I wasn't already married, Apollo would have been a good wingman with the ladies.


Apollo is a good looking dog, with a great name!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Both, her chasing rabbits and I chasing her.
> 
> I have learnt that beagle can be perfectly normal dogs until the the rabbit  switch is activated, then all hell breaks loose!


They are hunting dogs, aren't they? It's programmed in their DNA.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Took a while. @Black5 predicted it might be Sunday but I thought that I will only hit a thousand posts on Tuesday but took me longer as it's Wednesday over here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Thanks Al, she is pretty and I'm a convert to beagles.
> On a side note, woman love her, my social life has improved greatly with the fairer sex


That's a way to pick up girls too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Lol, that took a while to come out into the open!


Nah, you missed it. I used to have a banter with Cobia about the Blues vs Maroons. LOL. I lived near the ANZ stadium so Broncos home game most of the time for me. Not a diehard fan so won't travel.

These days, it's back to Formula One. No rugby league in my part of the world and the kids are not interested in sporting leagues.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Lab is a fantastic breed with few health problems. Often more intelligent than its owner.


I can certainly attest to that. Used to have a Black Lab I bought for Mrs Mui when we first started dating...we brought him back when we returned to live in Hong Kong and he passed at 14.

Smart dog. Always knew how to read us. Comes to us when we're in a good mood and will lay quietly when he sensed we're pixxed.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, you missed it. I used to have a banter with Cobia about the Blues vs Maroons. LOL. I lived near the ANZ stadium so Broncos home game most of the time for me. Not a diehard fan so won't travel.
> 
> These days, it's back to Formula One. No rugby league in my part of the world and the kids are not interested in sporting leagues.


That explains it..... these are the only Broncos I know.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> For the longest time I didn't want a dog, because I didn't think I could handle the loss. Having adopted one and had it pass away i know the loss sucks, but I will always want to adopt and have a dog with our family.


Yes, I was the same. I lost my big cat when he was only two year old to a tick, he was my mate, it cut me deep.
I was not going to get another animal because of it.
So I understand that pain.
The beagle as definitely blessed us with her good nature and friendship.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> For the longest time I didn't want a dog, because I didn't think I could handle the loss. Having adopted one and had it pass away i know the loss sucks, but I will always want to adopt and have a dog with our family.


After our Lab we never had another. Mrs Mui was devastated.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> After our Lab we never had another. Mrs Mui was devastated.


I'm really sorry to hear that. I wanted to wait a long time, even longer than I needed, to adopt again. Mrs. Turbo's grieving process meant adopting less than four months later. We found a pup with the same name of our departed Dolly the bulldog, so I drove out to meet her and bring her home. Wound up changing the name out of respect.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. I wanted to wait a long time, even longer than I needed, to adopt again. Mrs. Turbo's grieving process meant adopting less than four months later. We found a pup with the same name of our departed Dolly the bulldog, so I drove out to meet her and bring her home. Wound up changing the name out of respect.


It was difficult.

We had him since he's a couple months old... I can still remember the face he made when he's done something mischievous and knew he was gonna get it, yet managed to get out of it with that face every time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hard to read as Bo the Wonder Dog is having a tough time just getting off the porch. Trying to enjoy our time together.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> After our Lab we never had another. Mrs Mui was devastated.


I feel for her, it is devastating.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Hard to read as Bo the Wonder Dog is having a tough time just getting off the porch. Trying to enjoy our time together.


Sorry bro.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Hard to read as Bo the Wonder Dog is having a tough time just getting off the porch. Trying to enjoy our time together.


Really sorry to hear that sir.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I inadvertently took the dog conversation down the wrong street here, my apologies for that. Will try to distract now.

I'm working late and had this playing in the background. Really good stuff. I like Clarkson's narrating, especially for historical documentaries.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> *I think I inadvertently took the dog conversation down the wrong street here,* my apologies for that. Will try to distract now.
> 
> I'm working late and had this playing in the background. Really good stuff. I like Clarkson's narrating, especially for historical documentaries.


nah that's what we do here


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mrs BT is in charge of Bo's diet these days...trying to trim him down some. Built him a ramp which he refused to use.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Hard to read as Bo the Wonder Dog is having a tough time just getting off the porch. Trying to enjoy our time together.


That's grim, sorry to hear that. 
I'm glad you still have some time together.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> That's grim, sorry to hear that.
> I'm glad you still have some time together.


13+ but still, worker on house the other day got too close to gate and suddenly there he was in all his glory. Told the young guy not to make a mistake. He said for sure I remember Bo real well, he doesn't put up with shyte.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> How about a cold day in Calgary? Closing in on summer on June 16th and it only 16C (61F) at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 15220153


Congrats on reaching double-digits!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, it is Tuesday... so here's my Speedy Racing (and Snow at my feet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a fine watch, often unfairly overshadowed by the moon hooha...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> I like Seiko too, for their rich history in the development of dive watches, which in some ways, parallels Rolex and their dive watch evolution.
> In particular the way Seiko approached the saturation diving problem of helium ingress is particularly interesting, by using a L shaped seal instead of a HRV.
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/historyofdiverswatches/
> Unfortunately a lot of Seiko's provenance is lost in the fact they make so many watches across so many genres and price points. In some ways I think they are one of the best watch makers in the world, as they they provide watches to suit any budget, to get a watch on the wrist of most people.
> ...


I like their early leadership in the LCD digital area...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> My only experience with a Seiko was in the 70s, it was a Pogue (still have it somwhere), I bought it because of its striking yellow color. Later on, in the 80s, they had a huge line up of quartz watches, it little bit like Casio today, that made me consider the brand low end and ignore it completely. It's only since I joined WUS that I realised that there is a Seiko culture going strong, with modders, and a high end Grand Seiko. Still, with all the watch brands, it's hard to focus on more than the ones that really interest me, especially since I get very involved in my hobbies, and I try to stay focused


There's no rule that says you * have to* like all the forum darlings.

Your personal taste is what makes you uniquely you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Which watch brands are your favorites?


Ginault?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Simples.
> 
> Seiko = Toyota
> Rolex = Mercedes-Benz


ALS = McLaren...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Congrats on reaching double-digits!


Yup, made the big time now..... just a couple degrees behind Tsawwassen. 🤣


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> That's a fine watch, often unfairly overshadowed by the moon hooha...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I agree! And it may be taboo for someone who likes Omega (I really do enjoy the brand) to have zero attraction to the moon watch, but I really don't.

Some of the limited editions are cool (but there are far too many of them), but the "Speedmaster Professional" never called to me. It's cool it was worn on the moon, but that's not what I want to wear my watch for; especially a chronograph, which I connote with racing (Omega was in the race timing game, as was Rolex (obviously!), Tag, etc. anyways, so I like my little Speedy Racing)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> This Seiko made me indifferent to ever buying the Rolex Submariner. It's a masterpiece.
> View attachment 15220035


Except the bracelet, ive got the same one on my tuna but swapped it for a strapcode super engineer 2, its light and day, the SE made the watch a whole lot better, looks so much better and feels so much more balanced to wear.
Id suggest you get a strapcode hexad which tapers to 18mm, or for non tapering go the SE2.
The hexad would look smashing, solid end links, choose a good clasp, it will look amazing.
The thickness of the hexad will match up better with the watch imo, yes it will be a bit heavier but worth it.
The stock MM/Tuna bracelets made well but the links are too long which makes the watch looks a bit out of whack, and its way too thin for a watch like the MM or Tuna.
The thinner lightweight strapcode and uncle seiko are not to my liking and no better than the stock seiko bracelets, actually make the stock seiko bracelets look good but ive been blown away by the build of my SE2, the hexad is meant to be the same, much thicker, really well made.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Except the bracelet, ive got the same one on my tuna but swapped it for a strapcode super engineer 2, its light and day, the SE made the watch a whole lot better, looks so much better and feels so much more balanced to wear.
> Id suggest you get a strapcode hexad which tapers to 18mm, or for non tapering go the SE2.
> The hexad would look smashing, solid end links, choose a good clasp, it will look amazing.
> The thickness of the hexad will match up better with the watch imo, yes it will be a bit heavier but worth it.
> ...


I didn't know there was a hexad for a MM.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I didn't know there was a hexad for a MM.


Yes there certainly is and its in stock.
A hexad is my next bracelet, it looks smashing, just wish it didnt taper to 18 at the clasp but not a deal beaker, i know you like the taper.









If ever ive seen a bracelet made for the MM its the hexad.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ what about the MM rubber strap?
I had one on a Sumo,I really liked it, one of the best I have tried. Regret throwing it in with the Sumo when I sold it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Yes there certainly is and its in stock.
> A hexad is my next bracelet, it looks smashing, just wish it didnt taper to 18 at the clasp but not a deal beaker, i know you like the taper.
> 
> View attachment 15220525
> ...


I think you owe me about $7k with all your Seiko suggestions over the years


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I didn't know there was a hexad for a MM.


One more thing, they sell multiple hexads with different clasps, get the sub diver clasp, its the one that Jeff Macmahan bangs on about on youtube, i think its the better clasp, its 10 bucks more.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I think you owe me about $7k with all your Seiko suggestions over the years


LOL, im a bad influence, dont forget you can change the end link and put one on it to fit other 20mm seikos they make stuff for, so if you dont bond with it on the MM, you can throw it on something else 

Youll thank me later on this one, the stock MM bracelet has no balls at all, no kahunas.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Such a heart warming story. So awesome to adopt and save your beautiful Beagle! I love dogs, sometimes they are better than some of us, humans.


"Plus je connais les hommes, plus j'admire les chiens" _Erik Satie 1866-1925_

"The more I know men, the more I admire dogs"


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rusty427 said:


> ^^ what about the MM rubber strap?
> I had one on a Sumo,I really liked it, one of the best I have tried. Regret throwing it in with the Sumo when I sold it.


Its a really nice strap, i think the waffles look good on the MM too.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Its a really nice strap, i think the waffles look good on the MM too.


Yeah that's what I thought, it was very comfortable and looked like quality, I liked it better than the Sumo.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

For anybody interested, Bulova are now making non LE devil divers in 41mm to go along side their 44mm versions.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> On another note, small announcement to make. Got past 1,000 posts this morning.
> 
> View attachment 15220037


Welcome to the 1k club Sir Dog...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Double Bro and Sir.


Now that's going to be a very hard standard to match, let alone beat.

I think there's only 3 of you in that club and likely to stay that way for a loooooooong time...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> So have you picked up a RM yet? Would love to see and hear your review if you have?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm guessing that is what he BSF'd us with recently...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Rusty427 said:


> And another great day!
> Are you in NSW?


QLD mate..b-) , Brisbane to be specific...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Beautiful pup! We have 2 labs! They're bright, but I don't think would be able to figure out how to get into the trash (although the younger one does try to get into our open bin trash cans
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We, as in my wife, have a Golden. Dumb as a door nail. But they're friendly.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Lab is a fantastic breed with few health problems. Often more intelligent than its owner.


#NRA

Chuckled reading this after what I just posted 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I swear, when you first wandered into OoO, getting you to recognize Seiko's talents was like pulling elephant teeth.


It's not Seiko's talent that I didn't want to recognize, it was GS being presented as a high end watch on parr with Rolex (or even Omega)

Well, I must admit that untill a couple of weeks ago, I had never seen a GS in the flesh, but it happened that I was passing in front of a multibrand watch shop and I saw that they had a lot of Seiko in their window, so I went in and asked the salesman if they had GS, so he smiled and answered "oh, monsieur is a connoisseur" and asked me to follow him to the GS display while asking me if I already had one, so I told him briefly that I only heard a lot of good things about it. He then asked me which one I wanted to see, I said one mechanical an one spring drive, so he pulled out two almost identical watches (I think they were like BSF's but with normal dials) and put them on the tray. I examined both (with the naked eye) while he was talking about the craftmanship and the finishing (usual WUS arguments), and when I finished examining them, he asked me how I found them. I answered they were good, but not enough to be considered high end and justify their prices. He seemed disappointed by my reaction, but handed me again one of the watches and asked me to check the fit and finish of the bracelet, so I pulled up my shirt sleeve and took out my Air-King and handed it to him asking him to compare both watches "but, it's a Rolex"" he replied, "I know, just hold it in your hand and tell me what you think". He took my AK, looked at it, gave it back and said "it's a Rolex, it's not a fair comparison". True story, cross my heart, hope to die.

Now, I am aware of the loupe argument, someone on WUS gave it to me as an argument asking me if I looked at a GS with a loupe, and I answered him that I would look like a weirdo if I pulled a loupe of my pocket every time I wanted to check the time


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry 59, but it will be a cold day in hell the day I will pay more the 500$ for a Seiko. As for a beater watch for a gentelman (such as yourfelf or Dog), nothing beats the Air-King


As PF climbs the horological ladder I imagine that he'll fondly look back on these days of grovelling in the pits with pedestrian Rolexes, like many of us have done with Seikos. Similarly trajectories just different starting points.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> What I imagine the PF "old hobby room" must look like


Lol... I must admit that you are not far off, scale aside, but I do have a secure warhouse full of crates that contain almost all the things I bought in my life, plus all the objects and antique furniture that I inherited from at least three generations, adding to this the furniture that I bought (did I mention that I used to collect antique furniture?)



jmanlay said:


> The Pogue is in there somewhere ...keep looking PF then I will service it
> @PanerolForte


Sigh... JMan, just the idea of going in there to look for that Pogue is tiring me already


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have always wondered why Rolex is not considered Haute Horlogerie, yet other brands that you would rate below Rolex make the supposed lists?

Is this just marketing, or a club they are not invited to or is Rolex just the best of the mass produced brands?

Or is Rolex actually a Haute Horlogerie brand?

Anyone know?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> As PF climbs the horological ladder I imagine that he'll fondly look back on these days of grovelling in the pits with pedestrian Rolexes, like many of us have done with Seikos. Similarly trajectories just different starting points.


I think I am like BSF, even though he has a plethora of high end pieces, he is still faithful to his first love


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Yup, made the big time now..... just a couple degrees behind Tsawwassen.


Hey, we've been over 22 already!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... I must admit that you are not far off, scale aside, but I do have a secure warhouse full of crates that contain almost all the things I bought in my life, plus all the objects and antique furniture that I inherited from at least three generations, adding to this the furniture that I bought (did I mention that I used to collect antique furniture?)
> 
> Sigh... JMan, just the idea of going in there to look for that Pogue is tiring me already


It's worth finding, can't you send your man servant ?
Alfred!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cobia said:


> LOL, im a bad influence, dont forget you can change the end link and put one on it to fit other 20mm seikos they make stuff for, so if you dont bond with it on the MM, you can throw it on something else
> 
> Youll thank me later on this one, the stock MM bracelet has no balls at all, no kahunas.


Totally agree on the MM bracelet. Definitely the weak.....link....hehe.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> I have always wondered why Rolex is not considered Haute Horlogerie, yet other brands that you wouldn't rate below Rolex make the supposed lists?
> 
> Is this just marketing, or a club they are not invited to or is Rolex just the best of the mass produced brands?
> 
> ...


IMO, the reason must be that Haute Horlogerie is mainly related to movements finishing and complications, not the watch as a whole. So, a Rolex that you could wear and abuse for more than 20 years without even servicing doesn't fit the criterias, but a 6 figures complicated PP that had to go back multiple times to the factory (happened to a friend), fits the criteria.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> It's worth finding, can't you send your man servant ?
> Alfred!!!


Already tried twice, they are still missing; Alfred is a keeper, I wouldn't take the risk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rusty427 said:


> I have always wondered why Rolex is not considered Haute Horlogerie, yet other brands that you wouldn't rate below Rolex make the supposed lists?
> 
> Is this just marketing, or a club they are not invited to or is Rolex just the best of the mass produced brands?
> 
> ...


Actually, if you read their "Partners" page there are some 60 brands listed as "meeting the criteria set out by the cultural council", but only about 40 or so, became "Partners" in the foundation.

Among those, Rolex, Omega and Tudor are all on the perimeter list.

N.B. Patek Philippe is NOT on the partners list, but included in the perimeter list together with the aforementioned three.

My take? More like another marketing scheme than anything else.

Is Rolex really "the best of the mass produced brands"? I think that's debatable. In terms of horological achievements I think they do lack behind Omega. But in terms of overall quality I think it's hard to top Rolex.

Their tight manufacturing tolerance is, I honestly believe, unmatched.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Already tried twice, they are still missing; Alfred is a keeper, I wouldn't take the risk


Never send Alfred to do Robin's job. Batman will do just fine without Robin...but without Alfred?

Bruce will be lost in his cave.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Actually, if you read their "Partners" page there are some 60 brands listed as "meeting the criteria set out by the cultural council", but only about 40 or so, became "Partners" in the foundation.
> 
> Among those, Rolex, Omega and Tudor are all on the perimeter list.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply and supporting references


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> I have always wondered why Rolex is not considered Haute Horlogerie, yet other brands that you would rate below Rolex make the supposed lists?
> 
> Is this just marketing, or a club they are not invited to or is Rolex just the best of the mass produced brands?
> 
> ...


Sticking my neck out here as I'm a novice when it comes to Rolex. But I would sum it up as some brands innovate while others implement. From day one, Rolex has focused on minute improvements, staying their course to produce and market only a few lines of well-made time pieces. Their modular concept and re-use of cases, dials, hands and movements throughout their lines ensures buyers that their special (celebratory) piece will not look dated 5-10 years later.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sticking my neck out here as I'm a novice when it comes to Rolex. But I would sum it up as some brands innovate while others implement. From day one, Rolex has focused on minute improvements, staying their course to produce and market only a few lines of well-made time pieces. Their modular concept and re-use of cases, dials, hands and movements throughout their lines ensures buyers that their special (celebratory) piece will not look dated 5-10 years later.


You make a good point about Rolex and their "modular" or "Part Binning" production, which is a unique type of 
manufacturing, maybe not isolated to Rolex, though they seemed to have optimised this type of manufacturing.

Sometimes I muse what reference I could come up with if let loose in Rolex's part bins.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> You make a good point about Rolex and their "modular" or "Part Binning" production, which is a unique type of
> manufacturing, maybe not isolated to Rolex, though they seemed to have optimised this type of manufacturing.
> 
> Sometimes I muse what reference I could come up with if let loose in Rolex's part bins.


Maybe this? my interpretation of a Rolex moon watch


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Rusty427 said:


> Hey Mav good to see you out enjoying nature with your mans best friend.
> 
> I just recently had a Beagle find me, I was not in the market for a dog, it literally found me and stayed after it had escaped our catastrophic bush fires
> 
> ...


You did really great mate...

You are a good man, no wonder she chose you.. |>


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Maybe this? my interpretation of a Rolex moon watch
> 
> View attachment 15220835


PF is that your desire for the Explorer II Polar peaking out?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> You make a good point about Rolex and their "modular" or "Part Binning" production, which is a unique type of
> manufacturing, maybe not isolated to Rolex, though they seemed to have optimised this type of manufacturing.
> 
> Sometimes I muse what reference I could come up with if let loose in Rolex's part bins.


Or this? an Air-King GMT (special request from Bro Dog)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or this? an Air-King GMT (special request from Bro Dog)
> 
> View attachment 15220857


The green shade on the bezel looks nice mate..|>


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> You did really great mate...
> 
> You are a good man, no wonder she chose you.. |>


Thank you for your kind words.
I try to be good, though I often fall short, like most people.
I have always got on well with dogs, with them often just wanting to say hello with a sniff.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or this? an Air-King GMT (special request from Bro Dog)
> 
> View attachment 15220857



I'm sure I could make my ultimate modern Sub with YM parts


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> I'm sure I could make my ultimate modern Sub with YM parts


PM me your vision of your ideal Sub and I'll make a Photoshop rendering


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Hard to read as Bo the Wonder Dog is having a tough time just getting off the porch. Trying to enjoy our time together.


That's sad to hear BT.

We lost a pup after only 2 months to a mauling from a neighbours dog that dug under the boundary fence of my MIL's place, who was looking after her while we went away for the weekend.

I don't really consider myself a pet person, and I hadn't really bonded with her yet, but I didn't want to get another dog after that.

Mrs. B5 turned up one day with an abused Pomeranian though, and she has been an integral part of the family since then. She's getting old now, has had a few breathing issues and struggles to run, and I will be devastated when she eventually succumbs...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rusty427 said:


> Hey Mav good to see you out enjoying nature with your mans best friend.
> 
> I just recently had a Beagle find me, I was not in the market for a dog, it literally found me and stayed after it had escaped our catastrophic bush fires
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff mate, fantastic work, female dogs are very loving, beagles super smart.
Make sure your boundaries are secure, Beagles are master escape artists, like one of the best escape artists in history.
Shes lucky she found you.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I agree! And it may be taboo for someone who likes Omega (I really do enjoy the brand) to have zero attraction to the moon watch, but I really don't.
> 
> Some of the limited editions are cool (but there are far too many of them), but the "Speedmaster Professional" never called to me. It's cool it was worn on the moon, but that's not what I want to wear my watch for; especially a chronograph, which I connote with racing (Omega was in the race timing game, as was Rolex (obviously!), Tag, etc. anyways, so I like my little Speedy Racing)


I too have always seen the Speedmaster as more of a motor racing inspired design, (Tachymetre - duh!) that incidentally went to the moon, so I find the racing versions to be truer to the origins of the watch.

Early Speedmaster advertisements actually described it as a "Wrist Computer" or something similar...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> PM me your vision of your ideal Sub and I'll make a Photoshop rendering


You do have some skill!
Cheers, I will have to think now.
Basically a YM case, which is reminiscent of the older 5 serials with a Submariner dial and a blue bezel. Or black, though blue bezel and black dials always look good to me.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Maybe this? my interpretation of a Rolex moon watch
> 
> View attachment 15220835


Moon watch needs a chrono.

How else are you going to time those fuel burns to get back on course when other systems fail...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Awesome stuff mate, fantastic work, female dogs are very loving, beagles super smart.
> Make sure your boundaries are secure, Beagles are master escape artists, like one of the best escape artists in history.
> Shes lucky she found you.


Thanks mate,
She is so good natured.
No road sense though.
We do have fences, though she can dig.
She doesn't go far, though I noticed she is getting more confident.
I'm lucky she found me.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I agree! And it may be taboo for someone who likes Omega (I really do enjoy the brand) to have zero attraction to the moon watch, but I really don't.
> 
> Some of the limited editions are cool (but there are far too many of them), but the "Speedmaster Professional" never called to me. It's cool it was worn on the moon, but that's not what I want to wear my watch for; especially a chronograph, which I connote with racing (Omega was in the race timing game, as was Rolex (obviously!), Tag, etc. anyways, so I like my little Speedy Racing)


I recently discovered the Blue Side of the Moon Omega. It's on the list.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Hard to read as Bo the Wonder Dog is having a tough time just getting off the porch. Trying to enjoy our time together.


Really sorry to hear that. Treasure whatever you do together now.

Give him a big head rub for me.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Maybe this? my interpretation of a Rolex moon watch
> 
> View attachment 15220835


Haven't seen a bezel like that one before but it's pretty sexy. I would say you should just build your own custom Rolex but I've seen you go off on fake smurfs. Lol. Maybe you feel differently on a one off custom. dunno

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I like their early leadership in the LCD digital area...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had that watch too. Very cool until the buttons stopped working...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Yes, I was the same. I lost *my big cat* when he was only two year old to a tick, he was my mate, it cut me deep.
> I was not going to get another animal because of it.
> So I understand that pain.
> The beagle as definitely blessed us with her good nature and friendship.


Did you have a Tiger?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hard to read as Bo the Wonder Dog is having a tough time just getting off the porch. Trying to enjoy our time together.


He knows he is well loved.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> We, as in my wife, have a Golden. Dumb as a door nail. But they're friendly.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


We need pics.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> ALS = McLaren...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That is true too.

I was going to say;
Omega = BMW
Longines = Audi
Tissot = Skoda
TaG = well,.... Dacia?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's not Seiko's talent that I didn't want to recognize, it was GS being presented as a high end watch on parr with Rolex (or even Omega)
> 
> Well, I must admit that untill a couple of weeks ago, I had never seen a GS in the flesh, but it happened that I was passing in front of a multibrand watch shop and I saw that they had a lot of Seiko in their window, so I went in and asked the salesman if they had GS, so he smiled and answered "oh, monsieur is a connoisseur" and asked me to follow him to the GS display while asking me if I already had one, so I told him briefly that I only heard a lot of good things about it. He then asked me which one I wanted to see, I said one mechanical an one spring drive, so he pulled out two almost identical watches (I think they were like BSF's but with normal dials) and put them on the tray. I examined both (with the naked eye) while he was talking about the craftmanship and the finishing (usual WUS arguments), and when I finished examining them, he asked me how I found them. I answered they were good, but not enough to be considered high end and justify their prices. He seemed disappointed by my reaction, but handed me again one of the watches and asked me to check the fit and finish of the bracelet, so I pulled up my shirt sleeve and took out my Air-King and handed it to him asking him to compare both watches "but, it's a Rolex"" he replied, "I know, just hold it in your hand and tell me what you think". He took my AK, looked at it, gave it back and said "it's a Rolex, it's not a fair comparison". True story, cross my heart, hope to die.
> 
> Now, I am aware of the loupe argument, someone on WUS gave it to me as an argument asking me if I looked at a GS with a loupe, and I answered him that I would look like a weirdo if I pulled a loupe of my pocket every time I wanted to check the time


Hey, you were open-minded, gave it a faaair chance and decided it wasn't your cup of tea. Can't be fairer than that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I agree! And it may be taboo for someone who likes Omega (I really do enjoy the brand) to have zero attraction to the moon watch, but I really don't.
> 
> Some of the limited editions are cool (but there are far too many of them), but the "Speedmaster Professional" never called to me. It's cool it was worn on the moon, but that's not what I want to wear my watch for; especially a chronograph, which I connote with racing (Omega was in the race timing game, as was Rolex (obviously!), Tag, etc. anyways, so I like my little Speedy Racing)


I did consider buying the Michael Schumacher Speedmaster once.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> "Plus je connais les hommes, plus j'admire les chiens" _Erik Satie 1866-1925_
> 
> "The more I know men, the more I admire dogs"


Umm...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> For anybody interested, Bulova are now making non LE devil divers in 41mm to go along side their 44mm versions.
> View attachment 15220555


No thanks. The depth rating in feet scares me off...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Welcome to the 1k club Sir Dog...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thank you brother @Black5


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Now that's going to be a very hard standard to match, let alone beat.
> 
> I think there's only 3 of you in that club and likely to stay that way for a loooooooong time...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


If only you got more time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> IMO, the reason must be that Haute Horlogerie is mainly related to movements finishing and complications, not the watch as a whole. So, a Rolex that you could wear and abuse for more than 20 years without even servicing doesn't fit the criterias, but a 6 figures complicated PP that had to go back multiple times to the factory (happened to a friend), fits the criteria.


A TaG is Haute Horlogerie? Jeez.... no respect


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Maybe this? my interpretation of a Rolex moon watch
> 
> View attachment 15220835


This is beautiful. Definitely beats the Explorer II.

I hope that they make the watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or this? an Air-King GMT (special request from Bro Dog)
> 
> View attachment 15220857


^^^ this.

This is a true pilot's watch. Not that pretend GMT Master.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Moon watch needs a chrono.
> 
> How else are you going to time those fuel burns to get back on course when other systems fail...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No. NASA issued the astronauts an Omega Speedmaster but they wore their Rolex GMT under their space suits


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Actually, if you read their "Partners" page there are some 60 brands listed as "meeting the criteria set out by the cultural council", but only about 40 or so, became "Partners" in the foundation.
> 
> Among those, Rolex, Omega and Tudor are all on the perimeter list.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that are referring to modern post-1960 Rolex watches. There was that little failure in the early 1960s when NASA was testing watches and Rolex had trouble coping with the relative humidity and temperature tests. In the high temperature test the second hand warped affecting the movement of the other hands.

But hey, they seem to work in hot climates like Texas and Australia and in the humid southern US according to OoO breatheren


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Maybe this? my interpretation of a Rolex moon watch
> 
> View attachment 15220835


That's almost the best looking Rolex I've seen from "your" collection. I would prefer slightly small hour, minute and GMT hands, and no cyclops (but that's not going to happen as it's part of their identity), otherwise the perfect creation!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or this? an Air-King GMT (special request from Bro Dog)
> 
> View attachment 15220857


It looks odd without the crown guards but if the crown is screw-down and recessed like on an Omega it'll work.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Awesome stuff mate, fantastic work, female dogs are very loving, beagles super smart.
> Make sure your boundaries are secure, Beagles are master escape artists, like one of the best escape artists in history.
> Shes lucky she found you.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I recently discovered the Blue Side of the Moon Omega. It's on the list.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Is that to commemorate the side of the moon where the astronauts run out to oxygen and turn blue.

Doesn't sound like good PR


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need pics.












LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I did consider buying the Michael Schumacher Speedmaster once.


They are still around but pricey


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. NASA issued the astronauts an Omega Speedmaster but they wore their Rolex GMT under their space suits


Sporty is that you


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... I must admit that you are not far off, scale aside, but I do have a secure warhouse full of crates that contain almost all the things I bought in my life, plus all the objects and antique furniture that I inherited from at least three generations, adding to this the furniture that I bought (did I mention that I used to collect antique furniture?)
> 
> Sigh... JMan, just the idea of going in there to look for that Pogue is tiring me already


You never know , you might find something else ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> I have always wondered why Rolex is not considered Haute Horlogerie, yet other brands that you would rate below Rolex make the supposed lists?
> 
> Is this just marketing, or a club they are not invited to or is Rolex just the best of the mass produced brands?
> 
> ...


Someone pays to be a member ? RJ is a defunct brand too....and so many on the list as you mentioned just don't belong there ..


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey PF I share your feeling on GS but this one right here impresses me. Just a little small for my wrist. It's pretty amazing.






OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or this? an Air-King GMT (special request from Bro Dog)
> 
> View attachment 15220857


That looks AWESOME!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm assuming that are referring to modern post-1960 Rolex watches. There was that little failure in the early 1960s when NASA was testing watches and Rolex had trouble coping with the relative humidity and temperature tests. In the high temperature test the second hand warped affecting the movement of the other hands.
> 
> But hey, they seem to work in hot climates like Texas and Australia and in the humid southern US according to OoO breatheren


Actually I meant post stamped-clasp Oyster era. Before, they were good but nothing extraordinary.

The way the current three-piece Oyster links fit together is testament to modern manufacturing tolerances. They fit so well together they almost feel like they're one piece.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> They are still around but pricey
> 
> View attachment 15221103


Thank goodness. I was considering it and have ceased to proceed on it. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sporty is that you


I am Agent Smith in The Matrix. I can be anybody the system wants me to be. LOL


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rusty427 said:


> I have always wondered why Rolex is not considered Haute Horlogerie, yet other brands that you would rate below Rolex make the supposed lists?
> 
> Is this just marketing, or a club they are not invited to or is Rolex just the best of the mass produced brands?
> 
> ...


AFAIK, the HH Foundation doesn't rate and then enlist brands they choose -- but instead, brands pay for membership and join the HH Foundation. What you're seeing, then, is a list of brands who have decided to join the club.

#NotReadingAheadYet


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A TaG is Haute Horlogerie? Jeez.... no respect


Well, they do neat stuff like the belt-driven Monaco and the Mikrogirder and whatnot (not that they're _ever_ sold to the general public, but hey, they're on their resumé)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A TaG is Haute Horlogerie? Jeez.... no respect


To be honest, I didn't even check the list, but if TAG is on it, foggetaboutit!










Edit: I just saw it, there is Chanel, Hermes, and Louis Vuitton... what a joke!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> There's no rule that says you * have to* like all the forum darlings.
> 
> Your personal taste is what makes you uniquely you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Very true as we all have our preferences and others that we dislike. There is a thread now Pelagos vs. Omega Seamaster 300 divers, as if the OP is unable to decide which one to choose. I started to post "Save your money and buy a Rolex Submariner" but decided to not enter that thread at all. Gotta love it when someone is conflicted between two choices and asks others which way to proceed.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Hey PF I share your feeling on GS but this one right here impresses me. Just a little small for my wrist. It's pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see this one in the flesh, but it's a nice sport/dress watch, it's like Bro Mary's one if I am not mistaking, but without the Hi-Beat


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> To be honest, I didn't even check the list, but if TAG is on it, foggetaboutit!


I hate how Tag gets dumped on so much. Of course they do it to theirselves but they make some great looking pieces. Especially the Carrera line. My only gripe with Tag is their cheaping out on movements. These 3 are very well done imo. 

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Very true as we all have our preferences and others that we dislike. There is a thread now Pelagos vs. Omega Seamaster 300 divers, as if the OP is unable to decide which one to choose. I started to post "Save your money and buy a Rolex Submariner" but decided to not enter that thread at all. Gotta love it when someone is conflicted between two choices and asks others which way to proceed.


Not to mention that where they post will likely affect the comments.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> To be honest, I didn't even check the list, but if TAG is on it, foggetaboutit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Van Clef & Arpels?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I didn't see this one in the flesh, but it's a nice sport/dress watch, it's like Bro Mary's one if I am not mistaking, but without the Hi-Beat


Bro Mary's is nicer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Cobia said:


> LOL, im a bad influence, dont forget you can change the end link and put one on it to fit other 20mm seikos they make stuff for, so if you dont bond with it on the MM, you can throw it on something else
> 
> Youll thank me later on this one, the stock MM bracelet has no balls at all, no kahunas.


My MM300 is now gone, but while I had one I was never able to adjust the OEM bracelet to properly balance on my 6.25" flat wrist. Plus the bracelet was a PIA to size and lost two collars and bent one pin in the process.

When I bought my PADI Turtle I put the OEM SS bracelet unsized in the box and rotate an Uncle Seiko GL831 in the short size and a Strapcode jubilee. I've thought about swapping for a King Seiko but will probably just keep the PADI Turtle that is a perfect beater watch.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I didn't see this one in the flesh, but it's a nice sport/dress watch, it's like Bro Mary's one if I am not mistaking, but without the Hi-Beat


But the dial work on that one is amazing.

Have you ever checked out FPJ? Those guys build some of the most impressive watches out there. Just wondering your take on them.

Also where the hell is the RM?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good morning!



5959HH said:


> Very true as we all have our preferences and others that we dislike. There is a thread now Pelagos vs. Omega Seamaster 300 divers, as if the OP is unable to decide which one to choose. I started to post "Save your money and buy a Rolex Submariner" but decided to not enter that thread at all. Gotta love it when someone is conflicted between two choices and asks others which way to proceed.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/pelagos-omega-seamaster-300-diver-5200921-4.html#post51969101

Oops. :-d


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate how Tag gets dumped on so much. Of course they do it to theirselves but they make some great looking pieces. Especially the Carrera line. My only gripe with Tag is their cheaping out on movements. These 3 are very well done imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I never got the Tag hate either. It's a good, entry-mid level brand. I especially like the Carrera, Monaco and Autavia lines.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Good morning!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/pelagos-omega-seamaster-300-diver-5200921-4.html#post51969101
> 
> Oops. :-d


Me waiting for replies to that mav


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Me waiting for replies to that mav


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's not Seiko's talent that I didn't want to recognize, it was GS being presented as a high end watch on parr with Rolex (or even Omega)
> 
> <snip> He seemed disappointed by my reaction, but handed me again one of the watches and asked me to check the fit and finish of the bracelet, so I pulled up my shirt sleeve and took out my Air-King and handed it to him asking him to compare both watches "but, it's a Rolex"" he replied, "I know, just hold it in your hand and tell me what you think". He took my AK, looked at it, gave it back and said "it's a Rolex, it's not a fair comparison". True story, cross my heart, hope to die.


About sums up the situation, doesn't it??!! Although I like BSF's Tiffany and JMAN's GMT, there seems to be some kind of sterile aspect to most of the GS's I've viewed up close that's difficult for me to put in words. For whatever reason the SLA033 Willard is one of my favorites but also difficult for me to say exactly why. The SLA037 62MAS limited edition appeals to be but not the $6300 price tag.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Yeah I never got the Tag hate either. It's a good, entry-mid level brand. I especially like the Carrera, Monaco and Autavia lines.


I get the Tag hate among WIS and enthusiasts, because of the image. Monacos are sold at full price in Bloomingdales next to Shinola and David Yurman. Tag's model is volume and more power to them for generating revenue, but somewhere in the 1990's they lost that hardcore racing and sports image and became another fashion watch.

JCB is trying to change that with new models and that tourbillon, but the department store image still remains. Almost like a more affordable Breitling.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think I am like BSF, even though he has a plethora of high end pieces, he is still faithful to his first love


On the other hand how can one be truly faithful to one's first love if buying any other brands?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand how can one be truly faithful to one's first love if buying any other brands?


Whoa - talk about nostalgia!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Good morning!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/pelagos-omega-seamaster-300-diver-5200921-4.html#post51969101
> 
> Oops. :-d


To be faaaaaaaiirrr

To be faaaaaaiirr

To be faaaaaaiirr.

The blue titanium Pelagos is a bad arse piece. Like I could own one without ever feeling it is inferior to a Sub or SD.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Yeah I never got the Tag hate either. It's a good, entry-mid level brand. I especially like the Carrera, Monaco and Autavia lines.


Yep. Only problem is some of their newer stuff is not entry level priced anymore. Who would buy a Tag for $10k+? Some companies just refuse to stay in their own lanes. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, you were open-minded, gave it a faaair chance and decided it wasn't your cup of tea. Can't be fairer than that.


Somewhat reminiscent of when Sporty was almost talked into buying a Tudor by the mob he was pizzing on. He almost bought one but finally came to his senses without plunking down good money for one. Good move Sporty!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is beautiful. Definitely beats the Explorer II.
> 
> I hope that they make the watch.


That would actually be a Polar GMT rather than Explorer II, primarily because of the rotating bezel. Interesting design though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Good morning!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/pelagos-omega-seamaster-300-diver-5200921-4.html#post51969101
> 
> Oops. :-d


Didn't see your post earlier. I should have left well enough alone but had to back the move of a friend.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> To be faaaaaaaiirrr
> 
> To be faaaaaaiirr
> 
> ...


Don't believe o would go that far ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Didn't see your post earlier. I should have left well enough alone but had to back the move of a friend.


Thanks bro 59!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

This ones not going as well for the OP as he thought it might, almost feel for the guy.
He 'iced out' a GS, first ive heard of the term, funny thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...beat-60th-year-anniversary-model-5203239.html


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> This ones not going as well for the OP as he thought it might, almost feel for the guy.
> He 'iced out' a GS, first ive heard of the term, funny thread.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...beat-60th-year-anniversary-model-5203239.html


Let's see how long my post stays up in there:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...anniversary-model-5203239-4.html#post51969979


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> But the dial work on that one is amazing.
> 
> Have you ever checked out FPJ? Those guys build some of the most impressive watches out there. Just wondering your take on them.
> 
> ...


I've held in my hands 20 years ago one the the first watches he made when he started his company, and I was extreemly impressed by the watch, it was a chronometre à resonnance. It was back then an impressive watch by comparison with what was available back then, but for some strange reason, with time, when I started seeing them on wrists, there is something that I didn't like about their general appearance.

The pic you saw this morning was the first of a teasing unboxing I did more than a month ago, but decided not to post


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand how can one be truly faithful to one's first love if buying any other brands?


By giving them more wrist time?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Cobia said:


> This ones not going as well for the OP as he thought it might, almost feel for the guy.
> He 'iced out' a GS, first ive heard of the term, funny thread.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...beat-60th-year-anniversary-model-5203239.html


Oh this is a fun one!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I didn't see this one in the flesh, but it's a nice sport/dress watch, it's like Bro Mary's one if I am not mistaking, but without the Hi-Beat


Correct - I personally prefer the simpler dial... smooth second sweep with Hi-Beat is nice, especially compared to my choppy omega watches....


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Bro Mary's is nicer.


You def get a like! Some tough competition vs Tiffany though....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What do you guys think about me icing this up?









Would need diamonds with a bluish cast, of course...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What do you guys think about me icing this up?
> 
> View attachment 15221929
> 
> ...


Sapphires and diamonds all around. We're talking bezel, case, bracelet, dial, everything.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> To be honest, I didn't even check the list, but if TAG is on it, foggetaboutit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















I could rock this


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> I could rock this


VERY nice strap


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> By giving them more wrist time?


Unfortunately I have too many watches I like that don't get much wrist time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I could rock this


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What do you guys think about me icing this up?
> 
> View attachment 15221929
> 
> ...


You do that and I'm going to drive up there, steal it from your wrist, and punch you in the jaw with it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Interesting factoid I wasn't aware of, regarding the Spanish Flu...

It was deadliest for those that were 27 years old; substantially higher than those 26 or 28. Huh? Turns out the 27 year cohort was born during the Russian Flu epidemic and their Russian Flu antibodies went into overdrive when confronted with the Spanish Flu. 

I believe Brother Del called it a cytokine storm.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Interesting factoid I wasn't aware of, regarding the Spanish Flu...

It was deadliest for those that were 27 years old; substantially higher than those 26 or 28. Huh? Turns out the 27 year cohort was born during the Russian Flu epidemic and their Russian Flu antibodies went into overdrive when confronted with the Spanish Flu. 

I believe Brother Del called it a cytokine storm. |>

You can learn all sorts of stuff in this thread!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What do you guys think about me icing this up?
> 
> View attachment 15221929
> 
> ...


Do it!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Interesting factoid I wasn't aware of, regarding the Spanish Flu...
> 
> It was deadliest for those that were 27 years old; substantially higher than those 26 or 28. Huh? Turns out the 27 year cohort was born during the Russian Flu epidemic and their Russian Flu antibodies went into overdrive when confronted with the Spanish Flu.
> 
> ...


so the 102 years old ones better be careful with COVID-19.....


----------



## acheronsgrief (Sep 8, 2018)

Whoa, I've been away for a long time, never thought there would have to be a second thread! Lots to catch up on, it's probably been almost a year. Hope all are well!

Got something new recently:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Interesting factoid I wasn't aware of, regarding the Spanish Flu...
> 
> It was deadliest for those that were 27 years old; substantially higher than those 26 or 28. Huh? Turns out the 27 year cohort was born during the Russian Flu epidemic and their Russian Flu antibodies went into overdrive when confronted with the Spanish Flu.
> 
> ...


Well, since you opened the subject, it turned out that children were the less infected with COV19 because they regularly catch COV viruses, and they infect each others in schools, hence infecting their parents. It turned out that young people without children were more vulnerable to COV19. In fact, it's T lymphocytes in children that are responsible of detecting COV19 on time and defending against the viral attack; the same applieas to the parents that have already be infected by a lot more benine form of COV. Elder people, on the other hand, have usually a lower count of T lymphocytes, and even if previously infected, can't have an efficient immune response to fight COV19.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

acheronsgrief said:


> Whoa, I've been away for a long time, never thought there would have to be a second thread! Lots to catch up on, it's probably been almost a year. Hope all are well!
> 
> Got something new recently:


I think that the two-tone Daytona looks amazing on rubber. You should grab a RubberB for that bad boy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> so the 102 years old ones better be careful with COVID-19.....


Lucky Mom is only 94....


----------



## acheronsgrief (Sep 8, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I think that the two-tone Daytona looks amazing on rubber. You should grab a RubberB for that bad boy.


It's not TT, it's the full RG but I agree! I have the RG YM too, so I'm gonna see how the Oysterflex looks on here when I get the chance. If that doesn't fit it'll be rubber B for sure.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

acheronsgrief said:


> It's not TT, it's the full RG but I agree! I have the RG YM too, so I'm gonna see how the Oysterflex looks on here when I get the chance. If that doesn't fit it'll be rubber B for sure.


Oh, wow, the light on the photo really obscured that!!

The fit and finish on the RubberB is at least top notch.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tried to catch up and read through all of the posts from the evening!

Switching it up today, SoOoO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Fighting with myself on this one - do I love my 114060 and I should keep it? Or do I want a Explorer I?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> VERY nice strap


^this

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Don't believe o would go that far ...


You gotta remember this is me talking. Other than the new SD43, the sub and SD are a little small for my wrist.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Fighting with myself on this one - do I love my 114060 and I should keep it? Or do I want a Explorer I?


Or do I want a 39mm OP?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Fighting with myself on this one - do I love my 114060 and I should keep it? Or do I want a Explorer I?


You know the drill - both

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Hey PF I share your feeling on GS but this one right here impresses me. Just a little small for my wrist. It's pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one. That and the one Bro Mary has are the only GS's I like. The rest are simply missing something.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> You know the drill - both
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I really want both, but I'm trying to keep it to two watches - a Rolex and a dress watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate how Tag gets dumped on so much. Of course they do it to theirselves but they make some great looking pieces. Especially the Carrera line. My only gripe with Tag is their cheaping out on movements. These 3 are very well done imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Monaco!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's not Seiko's talent that I didn't want to recognize, it was GS being presented as a high end watch on parr with Rolex (or even Omega)
> 
> Well, I must admit that untill a couple of weeks ago, I had never seen a GS in the flesh, but it happened that I was passing in front of a multibrand watch shop and I saw that they had a lot of Seiko in their window, so I went in and asked the salesman if they had GS, so he smiled and answered "oh, monsieur is a connoisseur" and asked me to follow him to the GS display while asking me if I already had one, so I told him briefly that I only heard a lot of good things about it. He then asked me which one I wanted to see, I said one mechanical an one spring drive, so he pulled out two almost identical watches (I think they were like BSF's but with normal dials) and put them on the tray. I examined both (with the naked eye) while he was talking about the craftmanship and the finishing (usual WUS arguments), and when I finished examining them, he asked me how I found them. I answered they were good, but not enough to be considered high end and justify their prices. He seemed disappointed by my reaction, but handed me again one of the watches and asked me to check the fit and finish of the bracelet, so I pulled up my shirt sleeve and took out my Air-King and handed it to him asking him to compare both watches "but, it's a Rolex"" he replied, "I know, just hold it in your hand and tell me what you think". He took my AK, looked at it, gave it back and said "it's a Rolex, it's not a fair comparison". True story, cross my heart, hope to die.
> 
> Now, I am aware of the loupe argument, someone on WUS gave it to me as an argument asking me if I looked at a GS with a loupe, and I answered him that I would look like a weirdo if I pulled a loupe of my pocket every time I wanted to check the time


Good story Bro PF. Stay true to yourself.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I get the Tag hate among WIS and enthusiasts, because of the image. Monacos are sold at full price in Bloomingdales next to Shinola and David Yurman. Tag's model is volume and more power to them for generating revenue, but somewhere in the 1990's they lost that hardcore racing and sports image and became another fashion watch.
> 
> JCB is trying to change that with new models and that tourbillon, but the department store image still remains. Almost like a more affordable Breitling.


I received a decent discount on my Monaco brand new from an AD.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Somewhat reminiscent of when Sporty was almost talked into buying a Tudor by the mob he was pizzing on. He almost bought one but finally came to his senses without plunking down good money for one. Good move Sporty!


He did get a Steinhart, didn't he? A Longines Legend Diver too. Actually I like that one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think I am like BSF, even though he has a plethora of high end pieces, he is still faithful to his first love


As am I


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Really sorry to hear that. Treasure whatever you do together now.
> 
> Give him a big head rub for me.


Thx... I did one better...I was a little concerned about his balls and sac (cancer? maybe) so I gave those a good massage today and can report all's well. Bro Del wasn't available so...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Tried to catch up and read through all of the posts from the evening!
> 
> Switching it up today, SoOoO
> 
> ...


I've said it before but that's a great piece. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Monaco!


Dang I forgot about the Gulf Monaco! Yeah that one is great too. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, since you opened the subject, it turned out that children were the less infected with COV19 because they regularly catch COV viruses, and they infect each others in schools, hence infecting their parents. It turned out that young people without children were more vulnerable to COV19. In fact, it's T lymphocytes in children that are responsible of detecting COV19 on time and defending against the viral attack; the same applieas to the parents that have already be infected by a lot more benine form of COV. Elder people, on the other hand, have usually a lower count of T lymphocytes, and even if previously infected, can't have an efficient immune response to fight COV19.


Wonder how that applies for granddaddy with extensive exposure to the grandkids?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Fighting with myself on this one - do I love my 114060 and I should keep it? Or do I want a Explorer I?


yes


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is true too.
> 
> I was going to say;
> Omega = BMW
> ...


I've never even heard of that one?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder how that applies for granddaddy with extensive exposure to the grandkids?


I wouldn't worry if I were you BT, I am sure that you must have at least 6 months reserves of extra T lymphocytes


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder how that applies for granddaddy with extensive exposure to the grandkids?


I wouldn't worry if I were you BT, I am sure that you must have at least 6 months reserves of extra T lymphocytes


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Fighting with myself on this one - do I love my 114060 and I should keep it? Or do I want a Explorer I?


Since neither has a date, that's a push but I'm a big Explorer fan...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Or do I want a 39mm OP?


OK I'm an expert here IMO. Had an Explorer I and 114060. Dumped the Explorer, got a OP39B. Tired of the 114060 1 day, dumped it. Bought an OP39W, dumped the OP39B. Finally tired of the OP39W , dumped it. Then I told Mrs BT i was done after getting another Explorer I and 114060.

SO : keep the 114060 and get the Explorer I and just bypass all the other effort. YW


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I like that one. That and the one Bro Mary has are the only GS's I like. The rest are simply missing something.


HEY!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I really want both, but I'm trying to keep it to two watches - a Rolex and a dress watch.


dress watches don't count towards the total.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Thx... I did one better...I was a little concerned about his balls and sac (cancer? maybe) so I gave those a good massage today and can report all's well. Bro Del wasn't available so...


Sad to hear mate. Cherish all the time you get with him .


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I wouldn't worry if I were you BT, I am sure that you must have at least 6 months reserves of extra T lymphocytes


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I've never even heard of that one?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> OK I'm an expert here IMO. Had an Explorer I and 114060. Dumped the Explorer, got a OP39B. Tired of the 114060 1 day, dumped it. Bought an OP39W, dumped the OP39B. Finally tired of the OP39W , dumped it. Then I told Mrs BT i was done after getting another Explorer I and 114060.
> 
> SO : keep the 114060 and get the Explorer I and just bypass all the other effort. YW


Yeah I feel like I would get bored with the OP and Explorer, wear them for a bit, flip them, and then wish I kept the sub.

Maybe I'm just bored and need a new hobby.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since neither has a date, that's a push but I'm a big Explorer fan...


I still need to try one on.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen Marina in a while...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nor PP either...









Ok, maybe it hasn't been that long but whatever...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I really want both, but I'm trying to keep it to two watches - a Rolex and a dress watch.


Ever considered a vintage dress watch

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ever considered a vintage dress watch
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah I really got into them a while ago. Bought a Universal Geneve, but never bonded with it. Looked at some older Cartiers.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Fighting with myself on this one - do I love my 114060 and I should keep it? Or do I want a Explorer I?





Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Or do I want a 39mm OP?


Hmm... I reckon you are in a pickle; when I don't know what to do, I watch this video for inspiration; hope it helps


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm... I reckon you are in a pickle; when I don't know what to do, I watch this video for inspiration; hope it helps


Watch ideas still somewhat murky, but I do feel like dancing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I still need to try one on.


Good idea. Since it's a forum favorite I've tried it on a few times. Each the I've found it very underwhelming and kept my CC in my wallet.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Interesting factoid I wasn't aware of, regarding the Spanish Flu...
> 
> It was deadliest for those that were 27 years old; substantially higher than those 26 or 28. Huh? Turns out the 27 year cohort was born during the Russian Flu epidemic and their Russian Flu antibodies went into overdrive when confronted with the Spanish Flu.
> 
> ...


And then in November 1918 it all but disappeared as it lost much of its incredible virulence, I think, only to reappear in subsequent years as influenza A. Although COVID19 cases are up in Texas, the TMA published data that deaths are on the decline. Thus far between COVID19 and political unrest, 2020 has not been a banner year for the US of A.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Good idea. Since it's a forum favorite I've tried it on a few times. Each the I've found it very underwhelming and kept my CC in my wallet.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Agree just based on looks. I see it and think huh maybe, but maybe I'm just bored with being stuck in the house.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Fighting with myself on this one - do I love my 114060 and I should keep it? Or do I want a Explorer I?


BOTH. Perfect for periodic rotation.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> You gotta remember this is me talking. Other than the new SD43, the sub and SD are a little small for my wrist.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And a Pelagos would be a poor substitute for a SD43.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Or do I want a 39mm OP?


At one time I owned an Explorer I and an OP39B. Didn't think I could keep both and sold the OP39B. Choice was not difficult. Ask BT


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> You know the drill - both
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


#NRA


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> BOTH. Perfect for periodic rotation.


Ideally yes, but if I'm going to keep myself to two watches I'm thinking sub/explorer plus something dressy, like a Reverso or Cartier.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I really want both, but I'm trying to keep it to two watches - a Rolex and a dress watch.


An Explorer I can easily sub as a dress watch. If you must have an occasional dress watch, buy a Timex on black strap. Whatever you do BAD idea to sell your SubC (unless you have a SD4K).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Monaco!


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> OK I'm an expert here IMO. Had an Explorer I and 114060. Dumped the Explorer, got a OP39B. Tired of the 114060 1 day, dumped it. Bought an OP39W, dumped the OP39B. Finally tired of the OP39W , dumped it. Then I told Mrs BT i was done after getting another Explorer I and 114060.
> 
> SO : keep the 114060 and get the Explorer I and just bypass all the other effort. YW


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I've said it before but that's a great piece.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I love it even more than I thought I would! Photos (especially the stock online photos) do not do this piece justice! The colors are great, it's extremely comfortable, and wears perfectly well on my wrist at 42mm. Much more versatile than I thought it would be as well, especially with the ability to easily change straps


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. NASA issued the astronauts an Omega Speedmaster but they wore their Rolex GMT under their space suits


It's really interesting actually to do the research and see how many different brands and watches made it into space.

Other than some EVA requirements if worn on the outside of a suit, (mostly temperature and pressure I believe), almost any watch available these days, and even then, would easily cope with the environment inside a space craft...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Monaco!


This is my favorite (and currently only) watch Tag Heuer makes that I like (and arguably want!) It's a beautiful piece with a rich history.

My first "grown up watch" was a Tag Heuer Link Automatic Chronograph in or around 2009. I still have it, but after a year or so the movement went. The watch was losing 5+ minutes a day. It was purchased grey market and was gifted to me, so there was no extended warranty. Took it to a couple of independent fine watch service centers around the Los Angeles area and nobody could get the movement right. It may very well have been my own negligence in handling the watch/not taking care of the movement right away when I noticed the issue, but the problem really turned me off from the brand, despite Tag and Heuer's long history. I got my GMT Master II LN in 2011 and never looked back at Tag.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Interesting factoid I wasn't aware of, regarding the Spanish Flu...
> 
> It was deadliest for those that were 27 years old; substantially higher than those 26 or 28. Huh? Turns out the 27 year cohort was born during the Russian Flu epidemic and their Russian Flu antibodies went into overdrive when confronted with the Spanish Flu.
> 
> ...


Wow! I can learn a lot from the university of OoO. 

I thought it's just called a clusterfuck.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> They are still around but pricey
> 
> View attachment 15221103


There are so many different Michael Shumacher variants in so many different colours released over the years.

I prefer the white dial.

Maybe because it reminds me a little 
Of an exotic dial Daytona...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> You never know , you might find something else ...


Like a 246 Dino...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Fighting with myself on this one - do I love my 114060 and I should keep it? Or do I want a Explorer I?


Why do you want an Explorer?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> You gotta remember this is me talking. Other than the new SD43, the sub and SD are a little small for my wrist.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You've been going round in circles for a while you're here. When are you actually seeing any of those and buying one?

The SeaDweller is your watch as it is big and chunky and will for your wrist easy.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> AFAIK, the HH Foundation doesn't rate and then enlist brands they choose -- but instead, brands pay for membership and join the HH Foundation. What you're seeing, then, is a list of brands who have decided to join the club.
> 
> #NotReadingAheadYet


I believe you are right.

Marketing exercise that is effectively worthless as a determining factor of anything useful relating to Horology...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Monaco!


Okay. That's one of the TAG watches that I do not despise


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Very true as we all have our preferences and others that we dislike. There is a thread now Pelagos vs. Omega Seamaster 300 divers, as if the OP is unable to decide which one to choose. I started to post "Save your money and buy a Rolex Submariner" but decided to not enter that thread at all. Gotta love it when someone is conflicted between two choices and asks others which way to proceed.


And then buys one based on said thread and flips it quickly after realising they don't actually like the watch and people in the real world don't comment on it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Dang I forgot about the Gulf Monaco! Yeah that one is great too.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You could consider that instead of a Rolex as well. The Monaco is a classic.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate how Tag gets dumped on so much. Of course they do it to theirselves but they make some great looking pieces. Especially the Carrera line. My only gripe with Tag is their cheaping out on movements. These 3 are very well done imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To each their own.

I love my Tags for what they are and what they mean to me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I've never even heard of that one?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Dacia. It's an off shoot of Renault. Cheap and nasty entry level car.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK I'm an expert here IMO. Had an Explorer I and 114060. Dumped the Explorer, got a OP39B. Tired of the 114060 1 day, dumped it. Bought an OP39W, dumped the OP39B. Finally tired of the OP39W , dumped it. Then I told Mrs BT i was done after getting another Explorer I and 114060.
> 
> SO : keep the 114060 and get the Explorer I and just bypass all the other effort. YW


I got confused with the storyline here... 

So many twists and turns.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why do you want an Explorer?


Because it's different. That's why I think I'm just generally bored. Would probably regret the switch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> This is my favorite (and currently only) watch Tag Heuer makes that I like (and arguably want!) It's a beautiful piece with a rich history.
> 
> My first "grown up watch" was a Tag Heuer Link Automatic Chronograph in or around 2009. I still have it, but after a year or so the movement went. The watch was losing 5+ minutes a day. It was purchased grey market and was gifted to me, so there was no extended warranty. Took it to a couple of independent fine watch service centers around the Los Angeles area and nobody could get the movement right. It may very well have been my own negligence in handling the watch/not taking care of the movement right away when I noticed the issue, but the problem really turned me off from the brand, despite Tag and Heuer's long history. I got my GMT Master II LN in 2011 and never looked back at Tag.


Yeah, that's the one TAG that I would like too or, as I said, one that I don't despise.

I find that my tastes are somewhat similar to Sappie's as we have had similar watches at one time. It's just that I don't flip as often as he does.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> There are so many different Michael Shumacher variants in so many different colours released over the years.
> 
> I prefer the white dial.
> 
> ...


The panda one is nicer. Yes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Because it's different. That's why I think I'm just generally bored. Would probably regret the switch.


You will get bored as the dial is quite plain. BT suggested to keep the Sub and get an Explorer side by side?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> OK I'm an expert here IMO. Had an Explorer I and 114060. Dumped the Explorer, got a OP39B. Tired of the 114060 1 day, dumped it. Bought an OP39W, dumped the OP39B. Finally tired of the OP39W , dumped it. Then I told Mrs BT i was done after getting another Explorer I and 114060.
> 
> SO : keep the 114060 and get the Explorer I and just bypass all the other effort. YW


GOAT advice.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You will get bored as the dial is quite plain. BT suggested to keep the Sub and get an Explorer side by side?


My thinking is keep the sub, sell some randoms that I have, go for a Cartier or JLC. I like that two watch combo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> My thinking is keep the sub, sell some randoms that I have, go for a Cartier or JLC. I like that two watch combo.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

acheronsgrief said:


> Whoa, I've been away for a long time, never thought there would have to be a second thread! Lots to catch up on, it's probably been almost a year. Hope all are well!
> 
> Got something new recently:


Wow!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> I think that the two-tone Daytona looks amazing on rubber. You should grab a RubberB for that bad boy.


Think that one is all gold.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

acheronsgrief said:


> It's not TT, it's the full RG but I agree! I have the RG YM too, so I'm gonna see how the Oysterflex looks on here when I get the chance. If that doesn't fit it'll be rubber B for sure.


#nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Fighting with myself on this one - do I love my 114060 and I should keep it? Or do I want a Explorer I?


Keep it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Or do I want a 39mm OP?


So when you say "love", you mean love, not love, love.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> OK I'm an expert here IMO. Had an Explorer I and 114060. Dumped the Explorer, got a OP39B. Tired of the 114060 1 day, dumped it. Bought an OP39W, dumped the OP39B. Finally tired of the OP39W , dumped it. Then I told Mrs BT i was done after getting another Explorer I and 114060.
> 
> SO : keep the 114060 and get the Explorer I and just bypass all the other effort. YW


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah I feel like I would get bored with the OP and Explorer, wear them for a bit, flip them, and then wish I kept the sub.
> 
> Maybe I'm just bored and need a new hobby.


This.

New hobby? Road cycling  
Then start collecting bikes.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> So when you say "love", you mean love, not love, love.


I think I was about to have one of those work trip flings that seems like a good idea at first, but you regret immediately after doing it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> And then in November 1918 it all but disappeared as it lost much of its incredible virulence, I think, only to reappear in subsequent years as influenza A. Although COVID19 cases are up in Texas, the TMA published data that deaths are on the decline. Thus far between COVID19 and political unrest, 2020 has not been a banner year for the US of A.


good news BTW you can't die twice

add a knee op and a pulled tooth, Bo on the decline and you have my view of 2020


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> This.
> 
> New hobby? Road cycling
> Then start collecting bikes.


Really, genuinely thought about that. Mrs. Turbo just received a Peloton for her birthday, so I will try that first to see if I like the idea. I think I will. Great idea Sappie!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

This one is really growing on me....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK since 7777 won't happen again :-(


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> OK since 7777 won't happen again :-(


Nice grab


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> SO : keep the 114060 and get the Explorer I and just bypass all the other effort. YW


Sage advice BT, it's the quintessential ND 2 crown collection. IMO 
Though I think there are variations on this pair like you have tried, but this dose depends on the individual and their lifestyle and tastes.

A bit like a good pair of boots and a good pair of shoes


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> Sage advice BT, it's the quintessential ND 2 crown collection. IMO
> Though I think there are variations on this pair like you have tried, but this dose depends on the individual and their lifestyle and tastes.
> 
> A bit like a good pair of boots and a good pair of shoes


59 tried to tell me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> Sage advice BT, it's the quintessential ND 2 crown collection. IMO
> Though I think there are variations on this pair like you have tried, but this dose depends on the individual and their lifestyle and tastes.
> 
> A bit like a good pair of boots and a good pair of shoes


59 tried to tell me


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, that's the one TAG that I would like too or, as I said, one that I don't despise.
> 
> I find that my tastes are somewhat similar to Sappie's as we have had similar watches at one time. It's just that I don't flip as often as he does.


Nobody flips as often as Sappie.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> good news BTW you can't die twice
> 
> add a knee op and a pulled tooth, Bo on the decline and you have my view of 2020











Didn't much apply to him though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> OK since 7777 won't happen again :-(


Probably first good milestone on SoOoO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Didn't much apply to him though.


nor Anthony


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And then in November 1918 it all but disappeared as it lost much of its incredible virulence, I think, only to reappear in subsequent years as influenza A. Although COVID19 cases are up in Texas, the TMA published data that deaths are on the decline. Thus far between COVID19 and political unrest, 2020 has not been a banner year for the US of A.


I haven't heard all the numbers. Are they hospitalized or just positive cases?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> good news BTW you can't die twice
> 
> add a knee op and a pulled tooth, Bo on the decline and you have my view of 2020


It's a quicksand kinda year. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I haven't heard all the numbers. Are they hospitalized or just positive cases?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/

you can use that to drill down. Very similar to NC in that as somewhat expected (large pop) the big cities are where the bigger increases are. Naturally that's where more people are packed closer together


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I haven't heard all the numbers. Are they hospitalized or just positive cases?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/

you can use that to drill down. Very similar to NC in that as somewhat expected (large pop) the big cities are where the bigger increases are. Naturally that's where more people are packed closer together


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> It's a quicksand kinda year.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You got that right


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> It's a quicksand kinda year.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You got that right


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You've been going round in circles for a while you're here. When are you actually seeing any of those and buying one?
> 
> The SeaDweller is your watch as it is big and chunky and will for your wrist easy.


Probably in a couple months time if everything goes well. Maybe end of August. Pam 572. Unless I happen to come across a batman at the AD.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Probably in a couple months time if everything goes well. Maybe end of August. Pam 572. Unless I happen to come across a batman at the AD.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Maybe @PF can find one in his stack of boxes ?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> So when you say "love", you mean love, not love, love.


Typical question posed in a divorce attorney's office?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> nor Anthony


Bourdain?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Bourdain?


Would've been fun to hang out with him.

too soon?


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> This.
> 
> New hobby? Road cycling
> Then start collecting bikes.


I'm trying to get into road biking! Any suggestions for a decent entry-level bike??


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Probably in a couple months time if everything goes well. Maybe end of August. Pam 572. Unless I happen to come across a batman at the AD.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Batman is same size as a Submariner - too small for your wrist. Not really but that's what you've been posting.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> I'm trying to get into road biking! Any suggestions for a decent entry-level bike??


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> It's a quicksand kinda year.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm mostly a glass half full kind of a guy but lately the glass has felt half empty.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pretty cool in my book


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool in my book


Hard no if those screws didn't line up in some way. Wonder why they went in that direction.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You've been going round in circles for a while you're here. When are you actually seeing any of those and buying one?
> 
> The SeaDweller is your watch as it is big and chunky and will for your wrist easy.


 Bro Al likes thinner watches I believe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. That's one of the TAG watches that I do not despise


A high bar I see.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'm mostly a glass half full kind of a guy but lately the glass has felt half empty.


It's next to impossible to get a half glass... molecules are usually off by some amount.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Dacia. It's an off shoot of Renault. Cheap and nasty entry level car.


Kinda like that nasty thing that sunk Hugh Grant?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hard no if those screws didn't line up in some way. Wonder why they went in that direction.


Aren't they all angled towards the center?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> It's next to impossible to get a half glass... molecules are usually off by some amount.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Aren't they all angled towards the center?


Looks that way, yeah. At least they all match. Surprised they didn't pull an AP and angle them sort of like a circle.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool in my book


This one is a maybe but if I was to get another blue watch, I think I'd prefer this:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


Well,
If James May is a fan, they must be good...
Right?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Ideally yes, but if I'm going to keep myself to two watches I'm thinking sub/explorer plus something dressy, like a Reverso or Cartier.


Is there a specific reason why you want to limit yourself to 2 watches?

I don't think I could do it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! I can learn a lot from the university of OoO.
> 
> I thought it's just called a clusterfuck.


Thanks for the laugh Sir Dog...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why do you want an Explorer?


Is post #7750 considered a worthwhile milestone?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. That's one of the TAG watches that I do not despise


And yet it does nothing for me.

Sorry Sappie...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Well,
> If James May is a fan, they must be good...
> Right?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I always assumed it was just a gag, but he's owned a few "cheap and cheerful" cars.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This one is a maybe but if I was to get another blue watch, I think I'd prefer this:
> 
> View attachment 15223141


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Dacia. It's an off shoot of Renault. Cheap and nasty entry level car.


Thanks for sharing.
Guess I can safely forget all about them now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Aren't they all angled towards the center?


That's where I am at


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Is there a specific reason why you want to limit yourself to 2 watches?
> 
> I don't think I could do it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah, I just don't want stuff for the sake of having stuff. Call it a philosophical moment, but our daughter changed my habits. I used to want multiple watches, but now two nice ones will hold me. Call it the 114060 and, oh let's say a Reverso. Boom, done, not turning back.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Would've been fun to hang out with him.
> 
> too soon?


Yeah I was such a fan. He did such a great job with his show. He's missed.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Looks that way, yeah. At least they all match. Surprised they didn't pull an AP and angle them sort of like a circle.


Let me be clear I would never buy it but I find it cool.
I have a huge bucket of would love to own yet would never buy it


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15223149


Love how in that lighting half of it is clearly blue and the other half is that sort of dark sea/James Cameron DSSD blue.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> OK since 7777 won't happen again :-(


Did anyone note the other sequential number milestones?

I haven't been paying attention to them...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Because it's different. That's why I think I'm just generally bored. Would probably regret the switch.


I found the Explorer a bit boring.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, I just don't want stuff for the sake of having stuff. Call it a philosophical moment, but our daughter changed my habits. I used to want multiple watches, but now two nice ones will hold me. Call it the 114060 and, oh let's say a Reverso. Boom, done, not turning back.


A fair way to go . I believe bro BT has the same approach w nice watches and a few beaters on the side . Nothing wrong w dat


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, I just don't want stuff for the sake of having stuff. Call it a philosophical moment, but our daughter changed my habits. I used to want multiple watches, but now two nice ones will hold me. Call it the 114060 and, oh let's say a Reverso. Boom, done, not turning back.


I just did that more or less... some I don't count though....2020 just gets worse.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, I just don't want stuff for the sake of having stuff. Call it a philosophical moment, but our daughter changed my habits. I used to want multiple watches, but now two nice ones will hold me. Call it the 114060 and, oh let's say a Reverso. Boom, done, not turning back.


And if for some reason one of those two watches bores me, or I see something else I just need to have instead, then it's one in and one out.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Batman is same size as a Submariner - too small for your wrist. Not really but that's what you've been posting.


It's the only one I would put up with at 40mm. Meaning I will sacrifice my standards for a batman. Lmao.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You will get bored as the dial is quite plain. BT suggested to keep the Sub and get an Explorer side by side?



































Here are photo comparisons I did a while back at Bro Galaga's request.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I found the Explorer a bit boring.


I like it, it's a great watch even though I have not tried it on, but I look at it and go I am switching from sub to explorer for what?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Did anyone note the other sequential number milestones?
> 
> I haven't been paying attention to them...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


didn't mean to restart that stuff...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Here are photo comparisons I did a while back at Bro Galaga's request.


I love 'em both, but when I look at that first picture all I see in both is stainless steel, black dial, mercedes hands, symmetrical dial, no date. I have one already so the thrill of another is muted the more I think about it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And if for some reason one of those two watches bores me, or I see something else I just need to have instead, then it's one in and one out.


that's still flipping...Greta and Yvon would not approve


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah I was such a fan. He did such a great job with his show. He's missed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm not really a fan of celebrity chefs or cooking shows, but he was actually entertaining and I loved how he showcased local culture as well as cuisine in his show...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> It's the only one I would put up with at 40mm. Meaning I will sacrifice my standards for a batman. Lmao.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


then you have none


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> that's still flipping...Greta and Yvon would not approve


Greta would require us to just use the sun for time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nobody flips as often as Sappie.


True. He is Sappie Flippi.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> It's a quicksand kinda year.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In years to come, we will look back and say hindsight was 2020.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I'm not really a fan if celebrity chefs or cooking shows, but he was actually entertaining and I loved how he showcased local culture as well as cuisine in his show...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


and his people liked working


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Bro Al likes thinner watches I believe.


Yep. I'm really maxed out at 13mm. Y'all just can't comprehend 15mm over an already thicker than normal wrist. It's like half a handcuff. Forget about getting something out of your pocket. Just too much.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> didn't mean to restart that stuff...


Moving along then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Probably in a couple months time if everything goes well. Maybe end of August. Pam 572. Unless I happen to come across a batman at the AD.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Unlikely. You will only see a Batgirl in the AD. 

Go the Pam as you seem to like the more rugged look.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I love 'em both, but when I look at that first picture all I see in both is stainless steel, black dial, mercedes hands, symmetrical dial, no date. I have one already so the thrill of another is muted the more I think about it.


weight size and purpose main differences as far as use


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> weight size and purpose main differences as far as use


Oh very true, but for my boring life as a desk diver / regional flier / schmoozer it's a coin flip. They both fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> that's still flipping...Greta and Yvon would not approve


Isn't flipping in some way similar to recycling under utilised resources?

Would they consider putting in storage and buying new as better resource management

Genuine question as I'm not au fait with all the complex beliefs and guidelines that Yvon and Greta live by...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Bourdain?





Betterthere said:


> Would've been fun to hang out with him.


I did hang out with Anthony Bourdain once for a light dinner and drinks.

He smokes too much and if he didn't kill himself, his smoking would.

Good fella, great persona and a funny guy to hang out with. Definitely the life of the party guy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Batman is same size as a Submariner - too small for your wrist. Not really but that's what you've been posting.


Pam is the one for him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I did hang out with Anthony Bourdain once for a light dinner and drinks.
> 
> He smokes too much and if he didn't kill himself, his smoking would.
> 
> Good fella, great persona and a funny guy to hang out with. Definitely the life of the party guy.


you did get the hang joke right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This one is a maybe but if I was to get another blue watch, I think I'd prefer this:
> 
> View attachment 15223141


@Merv has one. Very nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Well,
> If James May is a fan, they must be good...
> Right?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That is if you want to be associated with Captain Slow?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thanks for the laugh Sir Dog...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I was surprised it didn't get censored. LOL.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Isn't flipping in some way similar to recycling under utilised resources?
> 
> Would they consider putting in storage and buying new as better resource management
> 
> Genuine question as I'm not au fait with all the complex beliefs and guidelines that Yvon and Greta live by...


My guess is they would consider flipping a good form of recycling, but they generally hate conspicuous and unnecessary consumerism that wastes materials beyond the bare minimum needs of humans. They are so eco mental that they consider the Prius wasteful for its manufacturing process. Trains and boats are good, everything else bad.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Is post #7750 considered a worthwhile milestone?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Okay! Right-y-o. I posted #7750.

Let me find a picture of my ETA Valjoux 7750


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15223149


Oh? Didn't realise you got one too bro BT! Nice watch


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> then you have none


Yeah I can agree with that. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> Guess I can safely forget all about them now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah... it is bad enough to be driving a Renault Latitude around. Imagine being in a Dacia....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Isn't flipping in some way similar to recycling under utilised resources?
> 
> Would they consider putting in storage and buying new as better resource management
> 
> ...


well once upon a time I wore lots of Patagonia gear (good stuff). My first purchase was in 83 and bought much over the years. for my son too. Like Rolex, you could buy the stuff use the crap out of it and it would just keep going. and vintage you could sell on ebay for bucks. Then I noticed TV reporters started wearing then yuppies and so on. But when Yvon , a billionaire, decided you should not buy so much of his stuff just buy a little and use forever....I stopped buying and sold all what I had except for few baggies plus couple of vintage pieces going up in value.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, I just don't want stuff for the sake of having stuff. Call it a philosophical moment, but our daughter changed my habits. I used to want multiple watches, but now two nice ones will hold me. Call it the 114060 and, oh let's say a Reverso. Boom, done, not turning back.


Smart. I only wear my AK and nothing else. I have my moments where I will get my Seiko and that's that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah I was such a fan. He did such a great job with his show. He's missed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He's a very likeable character


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I just did that more or less... some I don't count though....2020 just gets worse.


Who has post #2020?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Here are photo comparisons I did a while back at Bro Galaga's request.


They are nice watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> didn't mean to restart that stuff...


Please don't


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you did get the hang joke right?


Ah.... me slow today....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Smart. I only wear my AK and nothing else. I have my moments where I will get my Seiko and that's that.


please put some clothes on


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> please put some clothes on


Working from home today. So, I have a nice top on for conference call this morning. Had to remind myself not to stand up....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh? Didn't realise you got one too bro BT! Nice watch


it went away long ago


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who has post #2020?


Bro Gunn


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> *I did hang out* with Anthony Bourdain once for a light dinner and drinks.
> 
> He smokes too much and if he didn't kill himself, his smoking would.
> 
> Good fella, great persona and a funny guy to *hang out* with. Definitely the life of the party guy.


too good


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unlikely. You will only see a Batgirl in the AD.
> 
> Go the Pam as you seem to like the more rugged look.


The 572 is actually pretty refined and sleek for a Panerai. You're right about the batgirl too. That jubilee just isn't right. But if one was available at the AD, I would probably still buy it.

Plan I'd get the Pam and then decide on my next one. I'm thinking two nice watches and a few more fun beaters.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, I just don't want stuff for the sake of having stuff. Call it a philosophical moment, but our daughter changed my habits. I used to want multiple watches, but now two nice ones will hold me. Call it the 114060 and, oh let's say a Reverso. Boom, done, not turning back.


So I have thought about this so many times over and bottom line is that the only reasonable answer is that it is the way to go. Get a couple watches and move on. I actually have a spreadsheet of dollar spent to date (not including straps and all the other crap that comes w it) and needless to say I was a bit appalled when I last looked at it (this morning ). 
Now to be faaaiiir I did sell a crap load of watches so the delta isn't as awful BUT a very hefty sum nonetheless like nice car kind of hefty. 
I grew up w you buy something you take care of it and if you break it then tough crap you aren't getting another one so maybe once I started doing ok I felt like a I should treat myself more often (#twss) ...so I found justification in the never ending action of buying crap but now I find myself feeling a tad guilty and that ain't good or maybe it is...
Every single watch I sold I have not missed many bought on a whim or a high but I have a few more that could hit the road ...
Mark II Oméga don't wear it but will give it to my youngest he loves orange so there enjoy 
Speedy why I keep it is a mystery never wear the darn thing 
16710 gmt master II never use it and I mean never just can't get a good fit on bracelet and I have stopped trying ....why I keep it who knows maybe it will go up in value . I know stupid but why sell it now since that money is long gone anyway . Could
fund the bsf blro  the only intelligent and logical thing to do 
MM300 being sold a lovely watch but hey I don't NEED it
Anyhow food for thoughts


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's a very likeable character


Yeah he was my kinda guy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So I have thought about this so many times over and bottom line is that the only reasonable answer is that it is the way to go. Get a couple watches and move on. I actually have a spreadsheet of dollar spent to date (not including straps and all the other crap that comes w it) and needless to say I was a bit appalled when I last looked at it (this morning ).
> Now to be faaaiiir I did sell a crap load of watches so the delta isn't as awful BUT a very hefty sum nonetheless like nice car kind of hefty.
> I grew up w you buy something you take care of it and if you break it then tough crap you aren't getting another one so maybe once I started doing ok I felt like a I should treat myself more often (#twss) ...so I found justification in the never ending action of buying crap but now I find myself feeling a tad guilty and that ain't good or maybe it is...
> Every single watch I sold I have not missed many bought on a whim or a high but I have a few more that could hit the road ...
> ...


you haven't been drinking have you?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah he's my kinda guy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


was


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> was


Fixed lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> So I have thought about this so many times over and bottom line is that the only reasonable answer is that it is the way to go. Get a couple watches and move on. I actually have a spreadsheet of dollar spent to date (not including straps and all the other crap that comes w it) and needless to say I was a bit appalled when I last looked at it (this morning ).
> Now to be faaaiiir I did sell a crap load of watches so the delta isn't as awful BUT a very hefty sum nonetheless like nice car kind of hefty.
> I grew up w you buy something you take care of it and if you break it then tough crap you aren't getting another one so maybe once I started doing ok I felt like a I should treat myself more often (#twss) ...so I found justification in the never ending action of buying crap but now I find myself feeling a tad guilty and that ain't good or maybe it is...
> Every single watch I sold I have not missed many bought on a whim or a high but I have a few more that could hit the road ...
> ...


You're spot on. This is the exact type of thinking I have going on lately. Hey, I don't need it, so why do I have it? I wanted an IWC Portuguese to add, but after trying it on I thought why? Then there was a Cartier Tank - again why? I realized of all the watches I have tried on an considered it's really only the sub and a couple other that I like. The rest were cool to see in person, but that's all.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I just did that more or less... some I don't count though....2020 just gets worse.


 AZ is burning all over. The part of the Superstitions that didn't burn last year, the Catalinas (overtook Summerhaven today), and now the Four Peaks and Tonto Basin. I'm afraid the latter will get into the Sierra Ancha.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> I'm trying to get into road biking! Any suggestions for a decent entry-level bike??


Budget?

Well, okay, regardless of budget, I'd say to stick with Shimano for the bike's groupset (shifters, crank, etc) and at least the Tiagra series. Carbon frames are nice and cheap enough to get these days, and I like how disc brakes are available everywhere now, too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> AZ is burning all over. The part of the Superstitions that didn't burn last year, the Catalinas (overtook Summerhaven today), and now the Four Peaks and Tonto Basin. I'm afraid the latter will get into the Sierra Ancha.


that sucks


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Hey PF I share your feeling on GS but this one right here impresses me. Just a little small for my wrist. It's pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the only GS to get.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Fighting with myself on this one - do I love my 114060 and I should keep it? Or do I want a Explorer I?


Sub all day everyday


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I found the Explorer a bit boring.


Exactly. I preferred my Tudor which is why I didn't buy it.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool in my book


Looks too Nautilus for me, though I like a lot of details and finish.

The dial looks great imo, I like original design which they seemed to have got right.

The Nautilus bracelet looks like a straight rip off though and screw on crown guards on anything 
(Oris)

It's definitely a nice looking watch in a GG vain that's not at the big3 price point.

IWC engineer always get my attention as a more modest priced GG design.

Definitely cool though.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Bro Gunn


That explains!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> too good


LOL.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is if you want to be associated with Captain Slow?


Well, I probably drive like him...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> This one is really growing on me....
> 
> View attachment 15222807


Me too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rusty427 said:


> Sage advice BT, it's the quintessential ND 2 crown collection. IMO
> Though I think there are variations on this pair like you have tried, but this dose depends on the individual and their lifestyle and tastes.
> 
> A bit like a good pair of boots and a good pair of shoes


How about the ND Sub and an OP39 White as a pair?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Nobody flips as often as Sappie.


Been in a lull.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Nobody flips as often as Sappie.


I'm sure someone does!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Didn't much apply to him though.


Nope. Can't tell what people are really going through. So don't compare what's going in inside you with what you see on the surfaces of others.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Probably in a couple months time if everything goes well. Maybe end of August. Pam 572. Unless I happen to come across a batman at the AD.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Batman not too small for you?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Typical question posed in a divorce attorney's office?


Of course!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I found the Explorer a bit boring.


The boring black watch! BBW
Every collection needs one 
The Explorer is pretty close to it. 
If I had the coin, a Aquanaut might be it. 
A rich mans beater perhaps...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Would've been fun to hang out with him.
> 
> too soon?


Laughed out loud. Then felt odd. Then laughed out loud again.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

gsynco1 said:


> I'm trying to get into road biking! Any suggestions for a decent entry-level bike??


Giant Defy series. Great bang for the buck. Comfortable endurance-bike geometry (not aggressive full-on race bike). Buy the highest level you can comfortably afford.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Batman is same size as a Submariner - too small for your wrist. Not really but that's what you've been posting.


What he said.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> It's the only one I would put up with at 40mm. Meaning I will sacrifice my standards for a batman. Lmao.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I see a SD43 in your future


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool in my book


Not bad. How's the pricing compared to a comparable Zenith Defy?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Aren't they all angled towards the center?


It just means some are too tight and some are too loose.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> How about the ND Sub and an OP39 White as a pair?


Yes why not, ND Sub and an Explorer are the baseline in this scenario.

Those more flamboyant WISs can bend the rules to suit their style, even add a date


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This one is a maybe but if I was to get another blue watch, I think I'd prefer this:
> 
> View attachment 15223141


Had one of those. Traded it away. Would like one again.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Is there a specific reason why you want to limit yourself to 2 watches?
> 
> I don't think I could do it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah, what's that about?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> And yet it does nothing for me.
> 
> Sorry Sappie...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Well, there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, I just don't want stuff for the sake of having stuff. Call it a philosophical moment, but our daughter changed my habits. I used to want multiple watches, but now two nice ones will hold me. Call it the 114060 and, oh let's say a Reverso. Boom, done, not turning back.


You say that now....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah I was such a fan. He did such a great job with his show. He's missed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yup. Liked him a lot.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Love how in that lighting half of it is clearly blue and the other half is that sort of dark sea/James Cameron DSSD blue.


Great sunburst. Would never see that on a flat matte dial.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And if for some reason one of those two watches bores me, or I see something else I just need to have instead, then it's one in and one out.


You say that now...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> It's the only one I would put up with at 40mm. Meaning I will sacrifice my standards for a batman. Lmao.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I like it, it's a great watch even though I have not tried it on, but I look at it and go I am switching from sub to explorer for what?


Exactly.

It is a great watch for which I have loads of respect. And I would be happy if it was my only watch or one of a very small and diverse collection. It's just that I have several (too many) and they are just more interesting than the Explorer.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In years to come, we will look back and say hindsight was 2020.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep. I'm really maxed out at 13mm. Y'all just can't comprehend 15mm over an already thicker than normal wrist. It's like half a handcuff. Forget about getting something out of your pocket. Just too much.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dunno. Never been cuffed. Ummm.....furry cuffs don't count, do they?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unlikely. You will only see a Batgirl in the AD.
> 
> Go the Pam as you seem to like the more rugged look.


This.
I think Bro Al might like the idea of the Batman, but the Panerai would check all the boxes for him.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> My guess is they would consider flipping a good form of recycling, but they generally hate conspicuous and unnecessary consumerism that wastes materials beyond the bare minimum needs of humans. They are so eco mental that they consider the Prius wasteful for its manufacturing process. Trains and boats are good, everything else bad.


Why would trains and boats be good? The best thing would be to stay in their cave.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh? Didn't realise you got one too bro BT! Nice watch


Yup. The blue DJ 41 smooth bezel was at one time a candidate for Official Watch of 0oO. Merv, BT, Canale and I had one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah... it is bad enough to be driving a Renault Latitude around. Imagine being in a Dacia....


Drove a rented Renault Twingo from Amsterdam to Brittany once. Sounds like a lawn mower at 160 kph.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> This one is really growing on me....
> 
> View attachment 15222807


Hmm... isn't it supposed to grow on you BEFORE you buy it? :think:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> So I have thought about this so many times over and bottom line is that the only reasonable answer is that it is the way to go. Get a couple watches and move on. I actually have a spreadsheet of dollar spent to date (not including straps and all the other crap that comes w it) and needless to say I was a bit appalled when I last looked at it (this morning ).
> Now to be faaaiiir I did sell a crap load of watches so the delta isn't as awful BUT a very hefty sum nonetheless like nice car kind of hefty.
> I grew up w you buy something you take care of it and if you break it then tough crap you aren't getting another one so maybe once I started doing ok I felt like a I should treat myself more often (#twss) ...so I found justification in the never ending action of buying crap but now I find myself feeling a tad guilty and that ain't good or maybe it is...
> Every single watch I sold I have not missed many bought on a whim or a high but I have a few more that could hit the road ...
> ...


Food for stream-of-consciousness thought, apparently.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> you haven't been drinking have you?


#nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Well, I probably drive like him...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Says the man who drove a Ferrari and Lamborghini up/down the Great Ocean Road....

Yeah, right.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Batman not too small for you?


That's what she said.

Superman was.... well... superb. ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. The blue DJ 41 smooth bezel was at one time a candidate for Official Watch of 0oO. Merv, BT, Canale and I had one.


Well? Do you still have it?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well? Do you still have it?


Canale lost his in his puffy shirt. Still reported missing. The DJ is so very 2000's. Does nothing for me now.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who has post #2020?


Given the way this year has been going, not a great one to highlight...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> please put some clothes on


Thanks BT.
I just got a visual...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> So I have thought about this so many times over and bottom line is that the only reasonable answer is that it is the way to go. Get a couple watches and move on. I actually have a spreadsheet of dollar spent to date (not including straps and all the other crap that comes w it) and needless to say I was a bit appalled when I last looked at it (this morning ).
> Now to be faaaiiir I did sell a crap load of watches so the delta isn't as awful BUT a very hefty sum nonetheless like nice car kind of hefty.
> I grew up w you buy something you take care of it and if you break it then tough crap you aren't getting another one so maybe once I started doing ok I felt like a I should treat myself more often (#twss) ...so I found justification in the never ending action of buying crap but now I find myself feeling a tad guilty and that ain't good or maybe it is...
> Every single watch I sold I have not missed many bought on a whim or a high but I have a few more that could hit the road ...
> ...


I don't NEED any watches. 
I'm scared to do a spreadsheet on what I have spent on cars though as there's probably a decent investment property that could have been bought instead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> AZ is burning all over. The part of the Superstitions that didn't burn last year, the Catalinas (overtook Summerhaven today), and now the Four Peaks and Tonto Basin. I'm afraid the latter will get into the Sierra Ancha.


Oh no.
The crap 2020 is dishing up just doesn't want to end...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> It just means some are too tight and some are too loose.


If they are all angled correctly IRL it usually indicates they aren't really screw heads.

I'm guessing they are just for show.

We've had this conversation before. From an engineering perspective it's just too difficult to ensure that screw heads line up when tightened, and even more so to make sure they stay that way...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, there's no accounting for *taste.*


I categorically deny having any of that, and I think I've already demonstrated that enough times...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Says the man who drove a Ferrari and Lamborghini up/down the Great Ocean Road....
> 
> Yeah, right.


I never claimed to have driven them *well/fast* though.

I learnt long ago that as much as I like fast cars, I'm not particularly talented, or skilled in that area, and I'm at best, an average/competent driver rather than at any competitive level...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool in my book


Read about the intro the other day. Struck me as if Cartier, AP and Bell&Ross had an affair and conceived a bastard child...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> So I have thought about this so many times over and bottom line is that the only reasonable answer is that it is the way to go. Get a couple watches and move on. I actually have a spreadsheet of dollar spent to date (not including straps and all the other crap that comes w it) and needless to say I was a bit appalled when I last looked at it (this morning ).
> Now to be faaaiiir I did sell a crap load of watches so the delta isn't as awful BUT a very hefty sum nonetheless like nice car kind of hefty.
> I grew up w you buy something you take care of it and if you break it then tough crap you aren't getting another one so maybe once I started doing ok I felt like a I should treat myself more often (#twss) ...so I found justification in the never ending action of buying crap but now I find myself feeling a tad guilty and that ain't good or maybe it is...
> Every single watch I sold I have not missed many bought on a whim or a high but I have a few more that could hit the road ...
> ...


The gentelman's reply formulated in a polite way:



Betterthere said:


> you haven't been drinking have you?


Translation: you are drunk

The lawyer's reply formulated in a cryptic non-incriminating way:



Sappie66 said:


> Food for stream-of-consciousness thought, apparently.


Translation: you are drunk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Read about the intro the other day. Struck me as if Cartier, AP and Bell&Ross had an affair and conceived a bastard child...


I saw the watch and thought the same thing! However, I looked at the price on their website and it's a good 50% less than I thought it'd be... so I guess that's a plus?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I saw the watch and thought the same thing! However, I looked at the price on their website and it's a good 50% less than I thought it'd be... so I guess that's a plus?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


At $6k I'd go with a Zenith Defy instead. Much more original design if I may say so.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> At $6k I'd go with a Zenith Defy instead. Much more original design if I may say so.


I agree! For some reason, I thought (maybe unreasonably so) that the B&R was priced around $9k or even $10k+

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I agree! For some reason, I thought (maybe unreasonably so) that the B&R was priced around $9k or even $10k+
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


In Hong Kong it's listed at $51,000 on the rubber strap. That's about USD6,500.

The Zenith otoh is listed at $49,200. That's USD6,300 so just below the Bell&Ross.









The non-skeleton dial for the B&R is quite a bit cheaper, though not nearly as attractive.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I saw the watch and thought the same thing! However, I looked at the price on their website and it's a good 50% less than I thought it'd be... so I guess that's a plus?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


To be faiiir, even though I always found this brand uninteresting, I had a chance encounter with that watch in a shop and had a close look at it out of curiosity. To my surprise, not only it was very appealing, but the fit and finish was a lot better than many watches costing a lot more. Of course, you can expect a huge discount on this brand, which would make it a bargain, even with a Sellita movement; in fact, the case and bracelet alone are worth the price as I doubt you can get something equivalent in the same price range. The skeleton, on the other hand is overpriced for what it is


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> An Explorer I can easily sub as a dress watch. If you must have an occasional dress watch, buy a Timex on black strap. Whatever you do BAD idea to sell your SubC (unless you have a SD4K).


Yes, same opinion here mate....|>

Sub C all the way... b-)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Why would trains and boats be good? The best thing would be to stay in their cave.


I can see future archaeologists trying to decipher scribbles of a Batgirl or SubC on the cave walls. Or maybe just maybe they'll find a roasted Daytona buried in the coals. Talk about provenance


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> In Hong Kong it's listed at $51,000 on the rubber strap. That's about USD6,500.
> 
> The Zenith otoh is listed at $49,200. That's USD6,300 so just below the Bell&Ross.
> 
> ...


No much of a contest


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> It just means some are too tight and some are too loose.


#twhs

(That's what he said)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> #twhs
> 
> (That's what he said)


Can it ever be too tight though? 
I like'em tight...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Bro @Panerol Forte I'm curious, have you ever considered a Philippe Dufour? Beautiful works of art.









Perhaps you already have one...


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Panerol Forte I'm curious, have you ever considered a Philippe Dufour? Beautiful works of art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that, very tasteful even with the sub seconds which I'm not normally a fan of.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> It just means some are too tight and some are too loose.


#TWHNS.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> I see a SD43 in your future


I gotta try one on. There's something a little off when I look at it. Gotta see it in the metal.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Rusty427 said:


> I like that, very tasteful even with the sub seconds which I'm not normally a fan of.


They are just impossible to find since he retired. Best bet is an auction. Last one sold for well into six figures, although maybe that's okay for PF.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> #twhns
> 
> (That's what he never said)


FIFY.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Working from home today. So, I have a nice top on for conference call this morning. Had to remind myself not to stand up....


I can hear the gasps of horror now..."he's hung like a ken doll!"


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> 16710 gmt master II never use it and I mean never just can't get a good fit on bracelet and I have stopped trying ....why I keep it who knows maybe it will go up in value . I know stupid but why sell it now since that money is long gone anyway . Could
> fund the bsf blro  the only intelligent and logical thing to do
> MM300 being sold a lovely watch but hey I don't NEED it
> Anyhow food for thoughts


I agree! I'll take that pesky 16710 off your hands and will even kick in 50% more than you paid for it!!

You did keep the papers right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Canale lost his in his puffy shirt. Still reported missing. The DJ is so very 2000's. Does nothing for me now.


I am still waiting for my AD to deliver me my birthday watch....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> They are just impossible to find since he retired. Best bet is an auction. Last one sold for well into six figures, although maybe that's okay for PF.


Is he retired already?

The last one I read about was sold at a Philipps auction for $325,000.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't NEED any watches.
> I'm scared to do a spreadsheet on what I have spent on cars though as there's probably a decent investment property that could have been bought instead...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's what the missus said. "If you can spend so much on your cars, you can buy a house!"


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I gotta try one on. There's something a little off when I look at it. Gotta see it in the metal.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have a friend in the US who just got one and he really likes it.

What part to you think is off?

Personally I like older Subs and SDs because of their size, I have 7 1/2"+ wrist and prefer the classic sizes now.

I went through the bigger watch phase when I first got into watches, with Doxa, Oris, Sumos etc, I thought anything under 40mm was to small, but taste sometimes change.

Now I appreciate smaller watches as I think seeing a bit of wrist is a good look.

I do think you get used to a size and when changing to larger or smaller it take awhile to adjust your perspective.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I agree! I'll take that pesky 16710 off your hands and will even kick in 50% more than you paid for it!!
> 
> You did keep the papers right?


Yeah me too!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Is he retired already?
> 
> The last one I read about was sold at a Philipps auction for $325,000.


Oh, now I see why I like it :$


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I never claimed to have driven them *well/fast* though.
> 
> I learnt long ago that as much as I like fast cars, I'm not particularly talented, or skilled in that area, and I'm at best, an average/competent driver rather than at any competitive level...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah, I know what you mean. If only those with skill can afford to own one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't NEED any watches.
> I'm scared to do a spreadsheet on what I have spent on cars though as there's probably a decent investment property that could have been bought instead...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Gotta say I have had a lot of cars in the past but haven't lost a whole lot of money. But then again I never buy new and usually buy odd vehicles that resale pretty good.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I never claimed to have driven them *well/fast* though.
> 
> I learnt long ago that as much as I like fast cars, I'm not particularly talented, or skilled in that area, and I'm at best, an average/competent driver rather than at any competitive level...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah I'm with you on that one. Most of my racing I've done was drag racing and I wasn't the best at that either. Broke a lot of parts doing it though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Read about the intro the other day. Struck me as if Cartier, AP and Bell&Ross had an affair and conceived a bastard child...


Although it shares a lot of similarities with other watches, the execution is done very well and I think I remember the price being pretty reasonable also. Overall I think it's pretty good looking and a good buy. See thru blue dial is just cool. Sharp watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> At $6k I'd go with a Zenith Defy instead. Much more original design if I may say so.


NRA lol. I don't think they will go for $6k. I'm sure there's a hefty discount. You can pick up the regular blue dial model for around 3500.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Can it ever be too tight though?
> I like'em tight...


Yeah I had to zoom in. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> you haven't been drinking have you?


Yeah I had a few drinks , work after party


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> I have a friend in the US who just got and he really likes it.
> 
> What part to you think is off?
> 
> ...


Well the bezel is really large and the case is stretched a bit, but it appears the dial and rest of the watch haven't changed. The cyclops being added to the SD is pretty disappointing also. The proportions just seem not right to me. Dunno. Might seem a lot better if I get to try one on.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Not bad. How's the pricing compared to a comparable Zenith Defy?


About 6.5k before discount so 3k  still think the zenith is a much better watch though


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Well the bezel is really large and the case is stretched a bit, but it appears the dial and rest of the watch haven't changed. The cyclops being added to the SD is pretty disappointing also. The proportions just seem not right to me. Dunno. Might seem a lot better if I get to try one on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They are my thoughts exactly. The rehalt seems to be where they stretched it out.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Drove a rented Renault Twingo from Amsterdam to Brittany once. Sounds like a lawn mower at 160 kph.


Yup garbage 
Try this pos


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> At $6k I'd go with a Zenith Defy instead. Much more original design if I may say so.


NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Is he retired already?
> 
> The last one I read about was sold at a Philipps auction for $325,000.


Godfrey

According to this article it would seem the Philippe Dufour isn't retired just yet. Also I remember reading somewhere he's training his daughter to take over...

Yes, even though I'll never own a Dufour, I'm a follower and I believe he's a true artist and a master.

https://www.gq.com/story/wes-lang-on-watches-philippe-dufour-simplicity


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I agree! I'll take that pesky 16710 off your hands and will even kick in 50% more than you paid for it!!
> 
> You did keep the papers right?


I do have it all box papers the whole thing


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> NRA


The Zenith is available in Hong Kong from greys at around hkd29,000 ~ $36,000 ($3,750 ~ $4,650) depending on model.

So yeah, still drawn more towards the Zenith all things considered.
Now I just need to find the money to buy it...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Yup garbage
> Try this pos


WTH is that!?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm... isn't it supposed to grow on you BEFORE you buy it? :think:


I liked it before I bought it, I like it even more now.....

Thinking about getting his big brother as well....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> WTH is that!?


It is a pos is what it is. Funny when you accelerate the gear shifter moves towards you. Now I am no car racer but it is odd to me that without touching it , let's say you are in 1st the shifter moves on its own slightly towards 2nd gear as you accelerate and if you decelerate it moves towards first .
Overall on that car parts of the rear spoilerish looking thing flew off on the highway but it wasn't uncomfortable just a turd of a car . 
Drove some Fiat Tipo after, that was better , but still a lame [email protected]@ car and sloooooow then went onto a Opel suv sort of which was better


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> It is a pos is what it is. Funny when you accelerate the gear shifter moves towards you. Now I am no car racer but it is odd to me that without touching it , let's say you are in 1st the shifter moves on its own slightly towards 2nd gear as you accelerate and if you decelerate it moves towards first .
> Overall on that car parts of the rear spoilerish looking thing flew off on the highway but it wasn't uncomfortable just a turd of a car .
> Drove some Fiat Tipo after, that was better , but still a lame [email protected]@ car and sloooooow then went onto a Opel suv sort of which was better


Reminds me of the van from that Vacation movie. Lmao the van had me laughing the whole time.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Can it ever be too tight though?
> I like'em tight...


She looks very uncomfortable...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> It is a pos is what it is. Funny when you accelerate the gear shifter moves towards you. Now I am no car racer but it is odd to me that without touching it , let's say you are in 1st the shifter moves on its own slightly towards 2nd gear as you accelerate and if you decelerate it moves towards first .
> Overall on that car parts of the rear spoilerish looking thing flew off on the highway but it wasn't uncomfortable just a turd of a car .
> Drove some Fiat Tipo after, that was better , but still a lame [email protected]@ car and sloooooow then went onto a Opel suv sort of which was better


So it's got a possessed shifter, and leaves parts on the freeway. 
It deserves to be called a POS.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Panerol Forte I'm curious, have you ever considered a Philippe Dufour? Beautiful works of art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a gorgeous guilloche dial, and the back is just as attractive...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> She looks very uncomfortable...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She got the cramps...probably from being wound up too tight!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I can hear the gasps of horror now..."he's hung like a ken doll!"


Haha.

Hang on, I thought that Ken doesn't have any...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am still waiting for my AD to deliver me my birthday watch....


Congratulations!
When was your birthday?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Is he retired already?
> 
> The last one I read about was sold at a Philipps auction for $325,000.


Yeah, good catch, I botched it. He's not taking more orders. I think he plans to retire when his backlog is complete.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. If only those with skill can afford to own one.


That hurts to watch.
Powerful cars need to be treated with the respect they deserve.
I like to know the limits of a car, but if they are beyond my limits, I wouldn't push it.

I was quicker in the Ferrari mainly because it was very progressive towards it's limits and I could feel well before it would let go, whereas the Lambo felt close to the edge and "twitchyer" much earlier, even though it's limits of grip may have been much higher, I wasn't prepared to push it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> She looks very uncomfortable...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Dunno. Seems like a natural position to me. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, good catch, I botched it. He's not taking more orders. I think he plans to retire when his backlog is complete.


Again I remember reading somewhere that he's training her daughter to be a watchmaker... perhaps to take over the name some day.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That hurts to watch.
> Powerful cars need to be treated with the respect they deserve.
> I like to know the limits of a car, but if they are beyond my limits, I wouldn't push it.
> 
> ...


I have a couple private proving grounds I used to go to just for playing around. Practicing donuts and gunning turns. Too many mustangs leaving car shows videos to not practice my exit stunts. Lmao.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Gotta say I have had a lot of cars in the past but haven't lost a whole lot of money. But then again I never buy new and usually buy odd vehicles that resale pretty good.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's not only what I've lost with regard to depreciation, although that certainly adds up, but so do the costs of modifications and maintenance.

Add it all together, if I'd bought cheap econoboxes and driven them into the ground over the last 40 years and invested the money into supporting income producing debt, (Like an investment property), it could have been paid off by now, with pretty decent capital gain.

It's not worth worrying about though, as what's done is done, and I don't regret having had the opportunity to own some great cars...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Budget?
> 
> Well, okay, regardless of budget, I'd say to stick with Shimano for the bike's groupset (shifters, crank, etc) and at least the Tiagra series. Carbon frames are nice and cheap enough to get these days, and I like how disc brakes are available everywhere now, too.


Well starting out, I'd probably like to keep it around $1k or so. There aren't a lot of shops locally so I've only been able to check out some Treks, Giants, and Specialized bikes. Apparently it's difficult for the shops around here to keep stock since quarantine stuff started. Anyway, I was actually on my way to pick up a Specialized Allez (the last one they had in my size) yesterday & it sold before I could get there, so missed out on that one lol


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah I'm with you on that one. Most of my racing I've done was drag racing and I wasn't the best at that either. Broke a lot of parts doing it though.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Lol.

I left a lot of gearbox and diff oil on the road in my drag racing days.

People told me you couldn't break a Salisbury rear end.

Pffft. I proved them wrong a couple of times...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah I had to zoom in.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Great minds think alike.

Or is it sick minds...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Yup garbage
> Try this pos


Hire cars do the best burnouts...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> According to this article it would seem the Philippe Dufour isn't retired just yet. Also I remember reading somewhere he's training his daughter to take over...
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.

I love his work and attention to detail...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's not only what I've lost with regard to depreciation, although that certainly adds up, but so do the costs of modifications and maintenance.
> 
> Add it all together, if I'd bought cheap econoboxes and driven them into the ground over the last 40 years and invested the money into supporting income producing debt, (Like an investment property), it could have been paid off by now, with pretty decent capital gain.
> 
> ...


I was always wise about mods. My last car I actually found modded out close to what I wanted so I let the original owner take that hit. Came with about $20k worth of receipts. Just had to tweak and tune it a bit. Before that I did a lot trading and flipping parts which helped keep cost down also. Buying an untouched car and going straight to the mod magazines just seemed a waste since I don't really keep cars that long.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I left a lot of gearbox and diff oil on the road in my drag racing days.
> 
> ...


A sticky track just destroys drivetrains.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The Zenith is available in Hong Kong from greys at around hkd29,000 ~ $36,000 ($3,750 ~ $4,650) depending on model.
> 
> So yeah, still drawn more towards the Zenith all things considered.
> Now I just need to find the money to buy it...


I am Groot!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> Or is it sick minds...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Either way I was squinting pretty hard at my phone screen. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Reminds me of the van from that Vacation movie. Lmao the van had me laughing the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The family truckster is what we call our SUV. (CX-9)...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> She looks very uncomfortable...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:
And yet, oddly, I like it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I love his work and attention to detail...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Looks pretty plain to me so I can't get behind the attraction. And also a big pet peeve for me is a dudes full name across my watch face. I don't want to see another guys name on my watch. Hell there should be a company that puts your initials on your watch dial. Kinda like the tailors do on custom shirts.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

And let's see
Yep why not take this one. Was just too close not to do it. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> She got the cramps...probably from being wound up too tight!


Needs some tension releasing massage.

I'd be happy to help...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Again I remember reading somewhere that he's training her daughter to be a watchmaker... perhaps to take over the name some day.


That's great news since his watches are magnificent. Still think I prefer a Lange Saxonia Thin for my needs.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> *Looks pretty plain to me *so I can't get behind the attraction. And also a big pet peeve for me is a dudes full name across my watch face. I don't want to see another guys name on my watch. Hell there should be a company that puts your initials on your watch dial. Kinda like the tailors do on custom shirts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's called "Simplicity" for a reason. If anyone thinks Grand Seiko finishing is perfect, they are in for a surprise with this one.

Personally I wouldn't want my name on a watch dial unless it's my creation.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> The Zenith is available in Hong Kong from greys at around hkd29,000 ~ $36,000 ($3,750 ~ $4,650) depending on model.
> 
> So yeah, still drawn more towards the Zenith all things considered.
> Now I just need to find the money to buy it...


Which Defy model are you thinking of?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's great news since his watches are magnificent. Still think I prefer a Lange Saxonia Thin for my needs.


Nah, go big or go home right?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I have a couple private proving grounds I used to go to just for playing around. Practicing donuts and gunning turns. Too many mustangs leaving car shows videos to not practice my exit stunts. Lmao.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I used to explore limits on country dirt roads and paddocks where there was less things to hit when I got it wrong and everything happened much earlier than it would on tarmac.
Less strain on the machinery as well.

In hindsight, probably explains the broken gear trains when I tried the same on tarmac with more grip...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Which Defy model are you thinking of?


The one I can afford 
If I'm being serious though, I think I'll still go with the blue sunburst on rubber.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Panerol Forte I'm curious, have you ever considered a Philippe Dufour? Beautiful works of art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's too simple for my taste, I need more frills in a watch. Of course, the guy does beautiful work, but it doesn't fit my style. I don't know if you mentioned his daughter taking over, but I don't think that she is a watchmaker, she just helps him with the administrative work as far as I remember


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, it's too simple for my taste, I need more frills in a watch. Of course, the guy does beautiful work, but it doesn't fit my style. I don't know if you mentioned his daughter taking over, but I don't think that she is a watchmaker, she just helps him with the administrative work as far as I remember


Fair enough, if anything I think only you can get away with wearing more than a quarter million on the wrist...

Not sure about the daughter. But I found the article here:
http://people.timezone.com/msandler/Articles/DufourVisit/DufourVisit.html

"Quote"
While John was talking movements, I chatted with Madame Dufour who I think takes care of the business side of things. Before starting out as an independent watchmaker in 1978, the couple spent several years abroad in London and the Virgin Islands where Philippe worked as a repairman for Jaeger LeCoultre. She also told the story of her oldest daughter who never showed much interest in her father's work and then suddenly decided to learn the watchmaking trade herself. She's now working for Breguet and Philippe still can't believe it and is as proud as only a father can be.
"End Quote"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I was always wise about mods. My last car I actually found modded out close to what I wanted so I let the original owner take that hit. Came with about $20k worth of receipts. Just had to tweak and tune it a bit. Before that I did a lot trading and flipping parts which helped keep cost down also. Buying an untouched car and going straight to the mod magazines just seemed a waste since I don't really keep cars that long.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's the smart way to do it.

I've bought a few that had previous mods, but I always get the urge to change something and personalise my cars somewhat, even though I don't always start out with that plan.

I suppose I get bored/familiar with them quickly, so changing something defers the urge to flip quickly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> A sticky track just destroys drivetrains.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So does dumping the clutch at 4,000 rpm too often...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I was always wise about mods. My last car I actually found modded out close to what I wanted so I let the original owner take that hit. Came with about $20k worth of receipts. Just had to tweak and tune it a bit. Before that I did a lot trading and flipping parts which helped keep cost down also. Buying an untouched car and going straight to the mod magazines just seemed a waste since I don't really keep cars that long.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Remember the Camry that ......... friend of mine modded beyond recognition? He bought the car brand-new for hk$350,000. Spent $250,000 modding it. Finally traded it in for $320k.

The best part - the guy who bought it crashed it the day after picking it up. The car was modded beyond drivable...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's called "Simplicity" for a reason. If anyone thinks Grand Seiko finishing is perfect, they are in for a surprise with this one.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't want my name on a watch dial unless it's my creation.


I'm all about a company sign or crest. Don't think I could buy a watch with some dudes name across it. Nope maybe just cool looking initials in a cool font. Maybe just come up with a company name. It's like if Elon Musk would have put his full name across his cars instead of naming the company Tesla. I'm not buying a guys name.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm all about a company sign or crest. Don't think I could buy a watch with some dudes name across it. Nope maybe just cool looking initials in a cool font. Maybe just come up with a company name. It's like if Elon Musk would have put his full name across his cars instead of naming the company Tesla. I'm not buying a guys name.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Mercedes Benz ring any bells?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> It is a pos is what it is. Funny when you accelerate the gear shifter moves towards you. Now I am no car racer but it is odd to me that without touching it , let's say you are in 1st the shifter moves on its own slightly towards 2nd gear as you accelerate and if you decelerate it moves towards first .
> Overall on that car parts of the rear spoilerish looking thing flew off on the highway but it wasn't uncomfortable just a turd of a car .
> Drove some Fiat Tipo after, that was better , but still a lame [email protected]@ car and sloooooow then went onto a Opel suv sort of which was better


I liked your car review of the Renault.

Seems like that applies to their Formula One cars too. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Fair enough, if anything I think only you can get away with wearing more than a quarter million on the wrist...
> 
> Not sure about the daughter. But I found the article here:
> http://people.timezone.com/msandler/Articles/DufourVisit/DufourVisit.html
> ...


https://www.ahci.ch/members/philippe-dufour/

"In 1992's Basel fair. Philippe's own brand took off. This first timepiece has since been joined by two others: Duality, with two escapements, and Simplicity. Today Philippe works with his daughter Magali, herself a master watchmaker."


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I am Groot!
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:
I couldn't find the original, so this will have to do...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Congratulations!
> When was your birthday?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Long past....

Before the COVID19 lock down. At the time I was promised sometime mid year. Doubt anything will be happening. Just looking at other alternatives like buying a Seiko to muse myself or mod myself a watch to celebrate


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That hurts to watch.
> Powerful cars need to be treated with the respect they deserve.
> I like to know the limits of a car, but if they are beyond my limits, I wouldn't push it.
> 
> ...


LOL. So a Lamborghini is for drag races from green light to the next red light.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's not worth worrying about though, as what's done is done, and I don't regret having had the opportunity to own some great cars.....


Amen.

#no_regrets


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The Zenith is available in Hong Kong from greys at around hkd29,000 ~ $36,000 ($3,750 ~ $4,650) depending on model.
> 
> So yeah, still drawn more towards the Zenith all things considered.
> Now I just need to find the money to buy it...


That is cheap.

Chip chip chip.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well? Do you still have it?


Give you one guess.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> Well starting out, I'd probably like to keep it around $1k or so. There aren't a lot of shops locally so I've only been able to check out some Treks, Giants, and Specialized bikes. Apparently it's difficult for the shops around here to keep stock since quarantine stuff started. Anyway, I was actually on my way to pick up a Specialized Allez (the last one they had in my size) yesterday & it sold before I could get there, so missed out on that one lol


The first decent road bike I tried out was an Allez, and it opened my eyes to how much fun they were. Bought a CAAD8 after that and kept it until after I built my BMC.

With Specialized, keep looking for an Allez (I'd try for at least an Allez Sport), or maybe check out a Diverge (don't overlook how bigger tires are more comfortable and not much slower than skinny tires; but the Diverges near your $1k point have entry-level shifters), or double your budget for a Roubaix and you're done. Giant: At least a Contend AR 1 or 2 (glad they put Shimano cranks on these), or the Defy Advanced (same budget as the Roubaix), or Revolt Advanced 2 or 3. Trek: Domane or maybe a Checkpoint.

*BUT,* if this is your first road bike, it almost doesn't matter what you get as long as it's the right size. Ride the piss out of it until parts start wearing out, _then_ you can justify spending the money to upgrade. Chances are on any Sunday morning shop ride, the fanciest bike is not being ridden by the fastest rider.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Remember the Camry that ......... friend of mine modded beyond recognition? He bought the car brand-new for hk$350,000. Spent $250,000 modding it. Finally traded it in for $320k.
> 
> The best part - the guy who bought it crashed it the day after picking it up. The car was modded beyond drivable...


The kid who bought my modded TX5 blew the turbo within a month.

Turning the boost up while it's cold will do that.

He sent his dad to try to demand a refund, I offered my sympathies and the phone number of my turbo specialist...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I used to explore limits on country dirt roads and paddocks where there was less things to hit when I got it wrong and everything happened much earlier than it would on tarmac.
> Less strain on the machinery as well.
> 
> In hindsight, probably explains the broken gear trains when I tried the same on tarmac with more grip...
> ...


I used to take a dirt bike down the trials. Love the adrenaline of man + machine at full throttle.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> I couldn't find the original, so this will have to do...
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I love watches that look like car wheels.  NOT 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm all about a company sign or crest. Don't think I could buy a watch with some dudes name across it. Nope maybe just cool looking initials in a cool font. Maybe just come up with a company name. It's like if Elon Musk would have put his full name across his cars instead of naming the company Tesla. I'm not buying a guys name.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Tesla *is* a guys name...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. So a Lamborghini is for drag races from green light to the next red light.


It's not that good for that either. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Mercedes Benz ring any bells?


Wasn't "Mercedes" taken from the daughter's name of one of the founders?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Remember the Camry that ......... friend of mine modded beyond recognition? He bought the car brand-new for hk$350,000. Spent $250,000 modding it. Finally traded it in for $320k.
> 
> The best part - the guy who bought it crashed it the day after picking it up. The car was modded beyond drivable...


LOL. You know? If you put make up on a pig, it's still a pig....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Tesla *is* a guys name...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Does it say Nikola Tesla in big letters across the hood? Idts

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> To be faiiir, even though I always found this brand uninteresting, I had a chance encounter with that watch in a shop and had a close look at it out of curiosity. To my surprise, not only it was very appealing, but the fit and finish was a lot better than many watches costing a lot more. Of course, you can expect a huge discount on this brand, which would make it a bargain, even with a Sellita movement; in fact, the case and bracelet alone are worth the price as I doubt you can get something equivalent in the same price range. The skeleton, on the other hand is overpriced for what it is
> 
> View attachment 15223737


Good pic, great shirt. That watch really looks good on the wrist!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm all about a company sign or crest. Don't think I could buy a watch with some dudes name across it. Nope maybe just cool looking initials in a cool font. Maybe just come up with a company name. It's like if Elon Musk would have put his full name across his cars instead of naming the company Tesla. I'm not buying a guys name.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And Tesla is not a name?

Let Sir @Galaga school you about the great man himself Tesla.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You know? If you put make up on a pig, it's still a pig....


Yep, along the lines of putting diamonds on a Grand Seiko "elevates" it to Rolex level!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jason71 said:


> #twhs
> 
> (That's what he said)


First post in a long while and he nails a good one!

Where have you been? Everything okay?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Mercedes Benz ring any bells?


Mercedes is the name of one of the first customers of Gottlieb Daimler and Karl Benz.

He wanted his race car to be special so it was named Mercedes after the owner's daughter.

The rest is history. At least the brand isn't an acronym of Bullshitting Mechanical Wankers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> I couldn't find the original, so this will have to do...
> 
> 
> ...


What the Fxxx is that?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Give you one guess.


No?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The kid who bought my modded TX5 blew the turbo within a month.
> 
> Turning the boost up while it's cold will do that.
> 
> ...


Did you include instructions when you sold him the car?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I used to take a dirt bike down the trials. Love the adrenaline of man + machine at full throttle.


Dirt biking is hard to beat for a great time second maybe only to gokarting.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Can it ever be too tight though?
> I like'em tight...





Black5 said:


> She looks very uncomfortable...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She looks like a realtor who's checking out the new floor tiles.

Can you tell we've been in lockdown too long? Haven't shopped for clothes in four months, so MrsBS has been painting bathroom cabinets, refinishing the stairway handrails, laying bathroom tile...

I'm just as curious about the building in this photo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Tesla *is* a guys name...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Don't read ahead.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mercedes is the name of one of the first customers of Gottlieb Daimler and Karl Benz.
> 
> He wanted his race car to be special so it was named Mercedes after the owner's daughter.
> 
> The rest is history. At least the brand isn't an acronym of Bullshitting Mechanical Wankers.


It's Bring Many Wrenches.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. So a Lamborghini is for drag races from green light to the next red light.


Yes. And for noise and show and attention...

As a famous Aussie philosopher once said:

"Look at moy"
_- Kath Day-Knight [/b]

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time..._


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Wasn't "Mercedes" taken from the daughter's name of one of the founders?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Umm... no.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, along the lines of putting diamonds on a Grand Seiko "elevates" it to Rolex level!


No, just looks like a trans in drag.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, just looks like a trans in drag.


You get a like from him her him...
Okay I'm confused.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Dirt biking is hard to beat for a great time second maybe only to gokarting.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I was okay with go karts but I do very well on lose surfaces and have good control sliding my bike round the corners and taking jumps. Life was simpler when I was young.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And Tesla is not a name?
> 
> Let Sir @Galaga school you about the great man himself Tesla.


You picking up what I'm putting down. Don't argue for arguments sake. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's Bring Many Wrenches.


Hahaha 

Wait... I thought it was Jeep that you had to have tools and bring a whole workshop along with your trip?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mercedes is the name of one of the first customers of Gottlieb Daimler and Karl Benz.
> 
> He wanted his race car to be special so it was named Mercedes after the owner's daughter.
> 
> The rest is history. At least the brand isn't an acronym of Bullshitting Mechanical Wankers.


Was his daughter a stripper? I've met quite a few strippers named Mercedes. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah I love watches that look like car wheels.  NOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like those wheels though.

My HSV's were a similar design...

(Excuse the dirt)









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Was his daughter a stripper? I've met quite a few strippers named Mercedes.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Mercedes Jellinek. Her father worked with Daimler, Benz and Maybach.

https://www.mbscottsdale.com/blog/where-did-the-name-mercedes-come-from/


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Does it say Nikola Tesla in big letters across the hood? Idts
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Haha.
So surnames are OK, but the *whole* name is too much.

Got it.

I suppose you are right as "Henry Ford" would also look pretty silly.

When it comes to a work of art though, I am a bit more forgiving about the artist signing his work...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was okay with go karts but I do very well on lose surfaces and have good control sliding my bike round the corners and taking jumps. Life was simpler when I was young.


Yep. It's been many years since I've been on a dirtbike. Would love to go trail riding or something.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I do like those wheels though.
> 
> My HSV's were a similar design...
> 
> ...


Your car needs a wash!!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mercedes is the name of one of the first customers of Gottlieb Daimler and Karl Benz.
> 
> He wanted his race car to be special so it was named Mercedes after the owner's daughter.
> 
> The rest is history. At least the brand isn't an acronym of Bullshitting Mechanical Wankers.


"Emil Jellinek, a European automobile entrepreneur who worked with DMG, created the trademark in 1902, naming the 1901.Mercedes.35 hp after his daughter.Mercedes.Jellinek. ... In 1901, the.name."Mercedes" was registered by Daimler-Motoren-Gesellschaft (DMG) worldwide as a protected trademark."

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> She looks very uncomfortable...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She looks like she is about to chun.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep. It's been many years since I've been on a dirtbike. Would love to go trail riding or something.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I used to ride horses when I was younger. Can still ride one well but moved to bikes because they were faster.

One of my dreams is to ride the outback and camp everywhere under the stars. During some of my work trips, I stayed in some of the most remote areas in Australia. No electronic devices, phone, no wifi, just pure bliss. Me, a few workers and skippy.

You cannot imagine how the body feels without being bombarded by all the electrical waves and signals in the air. Best sleep I ever had.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What the Fxxx is that?


I am Groot.

I believe Toothy did the original rendition...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Haha.
> So surnames are OK, but the *whole* name is too much.
> 
> Got it.
> ...


Even Lang which is a long name is at least abbreviated and he didn't list his sons names. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I am Groot!
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You kiss your mother with that mouth?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I used to ride horses when I was younger. Can still ride one well but moved to bikes because they were faster.
> 
> One of my dreams is to ride the outback and camp everywhere under the stars. During some of my work trips, I stayed in some of the most remote areas in Australia. No electronic devices, phone, no wifi, just pure bliss. Me, a few workers and skippy.
> 
> You cannot imagine how the body feels without being bombarded by all the electrical waves and signals in the air. Best sleep I ever had.


I'd be happy to get away from simple noise. We've got a golf course nearby, and it was closed for a while due to CV19. We detoured through the course on a couple of our walks, and I noticed that we just can't get away from the sound of exploding oil, whether it's traffic on the freeway or the groundskeepers at the housing area next to the course.

I don't know when, but we're going to make a trip to the middle of nowhere and camp out. Hopefully we can train Norman to ride in the car with us.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you include instructions when you sold him the car?


Yep.
Gave him the whole warm-up and cool down process, (it had a turbo-timer so that should have been easy), to protect the internals and strict instructions to NOT run full boost above 2,500 rpm until proper temps reached.

I guess he couldn't wait...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Dirt biking is hard to beat for a great time second maybe only to gokarting.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Both my idea of a great day out...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I used to ride horses when I was younger. Can still ride one well but moved to bikes because they were faster.
> 
> One of my dreams is to ride the outback and camp everywhere under the stars. During some of my work trips, I stayed in some of the most remote areas in Australia. No electronic devices, phone, no wifi, just pure bliss. Me, a few workers and skippy.
> 
> You cannot imagine how the body feels without being bombarded by all the electrical waves and signals in the air. Best sleep I ever had.


That sounds great. Unfortunately you can't do that here. Too many biting insects that will destroy you all night. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> She looks like a realtor who's checking out the new floor tiles.
> 
> Can you tell we've been in lockdown too long? Haven't shopped for clothes in four months, so MrsBS has been painting bathroom cabinets, refinishing the stairway handrails, laying bathroom tile...
> 
> I'm just as curious about the building in this photo.


What building?

Is "tiles" a pseudonym for something?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't read ahead.


Never...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> Gave him the whole warm-up and cool down process, (it had a turbo-timer so that should have been easy), to protect the internals and strict instructions to NOT run full boost above 2,500 rpm until proper temps reached.
> 
> I guess he couldn't wait...
> ...


Should have named it gremlin. Way too many rules for a non-race car. Don't feed it after midnight. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... no.


Ok.
Close though.
It was somebody important's daughters name...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Can it ever be too tight though?
> I like'em tight...


Does she want to come over to inspect my wood floors too?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Wait... I thought it was Jeep that you had to have tools and bring a whole workshop along with your trip?


They came standard on older BMWs! 
Now they don't anymore because even with wrenches it wouldn't help...

My mechanic often joke about needing a super computer just to do a diagnostic, and another to decipher the diagnostic itself.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Your car needs a wash!!!


Thanks.
I'll do that, as soon as I find it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Haha.
> So surnames are OK, but the *whole* name is too much.
> 
> Got it.
> ...


Or Walter Chrysler.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> The first decent road bike I tried out was an Allez, and it opened my eyes to how much fun they were. Bought a CAAD8 after that and kept it until after I built my BMC.
> 
> With Specialized, keep looking for an Allez (I'd try for at least an Allez Sport), or maybe check out a Diverge (don't overlook how bigger tires are more comfortable and not much slower than skinny tires; but the Diverges near your $1k point have entry-level shifters), or double your budget for a Roubaix and you're done. Giant: At least a Contend AR 1 or 2 (glad they put Shimano cranks on these), or the Defy Advanced (same budget as the Roubaix), or Revolt Advanced 2 or 3. Trek: Domane or maybe a Checkpoint.
> 
> *BUT,* if this is your first road bike, it almost doesn't matter what you get as long as it's the right size. Ride the piss out of it until parts start wearing out, _then_ you can justify spending the money to upgrade. Chances are on any Sunday morning shop ride, the fanciest bike is not being ridden by the fastest rider.


Thanks for the info! Yeah, I think my biggest problem is going to be finding my size, especially with the limited stock around my area right now. I'm a pretty small guy with short legs so the shop that sold Specialized was the only place I've even seen one close to my size so far...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> https://www.ahci.ch/members/philippe-dufour/
> 
> "In 1992's Basel fair. Philippe's own brand took off. This first timepiece has since been joined by two others: Duality, with two escapements, and Simplicity. Today Philippe works with his daughter Magali, herself a master watchmaker."


Well, I don't know why I was under the impression that she wasn't, even though I saw a video about him not that long ago. The thing that striked me, same as I read in the previous article, it doesn't feel that the guy made much money from his trade


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Should have named it gremlin. Way too many rules for a non-race car. Don't feed it after midnight. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Or get it wet.

It didn't like wet roads.

FWD + too much torque = no steering direction control.

Had to be very gentle with the throttle applications.

Gremlins would be OK if they came with Pheobe Cates...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, I don't know why I was under the impression that she wasn't, even though I saw a video about him not that long ago. The thing that striked me, same as I read in the previous article, it doesn't feel that the guy made much money from his trade


Artists are often perfectionists, efficiency is probably not a high priority in the thinking process. And without efficiency it's hard to make any real money.

If I remember correctly the Simplicity listed at $35k when he was still taking orders. Not much considering he could only finish 4 watches in a year.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Good night fellas...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd be happy to get away from simple noise. We've got a golf course nearby, and it was closed for a while due to CV19. We detoured through the course on a couple of our walks, and I noticed that we just can't get away from the sound of exploding oil, whether it's traffic on the freeway or the groundskeepers at the housing area next to the course.
> 
> I don't know when, but we're going to make a trip to the middle of nowhere and camp out. Hopefully we can train Norman to ride in the car with us.


Yeah, our body is bombarded by radio waves and noise. Your body will feel totally relaxed when you go somewhere totally noise and electric free.

Your mind and body will thank you for it. True relaxation.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> Gave him the whole warm-up and cool down process, (it had a turbo-timer so that should have been easy), to protect the internals and strict instructions to NOT run full boost above 2,500 rpm until proper temps reached.
> 
> I guess he couldn't wait...
> ...


LOL. Kids


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> Thanks for the info! Yeah, I think my biggest problem is going to be finding my size, especially with the limited stock around my area right now. *I'm a pretty small guy with short legs* so the shop that sold Specialized was the only place I've even seen one close to my size so far...


Get a Litespeed built to your proportions and you'll never need to buy another bike again.
https://litespeed.com/pages/how-to-order

Got a friend who I think is 5'0" with maybe a 25" inseam and she absolutely needed a custom frame for her bike. I'm pretty sure she went with Litespeed, although Lynskey is coming to mind, too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Get a Litespeed built to your proportions and you'll never need to buy another bike again.
> https://litespeed.com/pages/how-to-order
> 
> Got a friend who I think is 5'0" with maybe a 25" inseam and she absolutely needed a custom frame for her bike. I'm pretty sure she went with Litespeed, although Lynskey is coming to mind, too.


That would be out of our friend's price range - I recall he said about $1000. But a custom Litespeed is always a good idea - Lynskey too! 

And it sounds like a off-the-rack small-sized bike (size 48-51cm, or XS-S if sized that way like Giants are), fits him if Specialized makes his size as he says. Its just that the extremes of the size continuum tend to be harder to find just because.

Speaking of custom dream bikes, check this out: https://bastion-cycles.com/ OMF'ingG!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Get a Litespeed built to your proportions and you'll never need to buy another bike again.
> https://litespeed.com/pages/how-to-order
> 
> Got a friend who I think is 5'0" with maybe a 25" inseam and she absolutely needed a custom frame for her bike. I'm pretty sure she went with Litespeed, although Lynskey is coming to mind, too.


That would be out of our friend's price range - I recall he said about $1000. But a custom Litespeed is always a good idea - Lynskey too! 

And it sounds like a off-the-rack small-sized bike (size 48-51cm, or XS-S if sized that way like Giants are), fits him if Specialized makes his size as he says. Its just that the extremes of the size continuum tend to be harder to find just because.

Speaking of custom dream bikes, check this out: https://bastion-cycles.com/ OMF'ingG!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Definitely the ALS of bikes. I think Bro PF should get one!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice to come home to someone that loves you!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice to come home to someone that loves you!


Even better if that someone resembles this...
On that note, good night


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> *That would be out of our friend's price range - I recall he said about $1000.* But a custom Litespeed is always a good idea - Lynskey too!
> 
> And it sounds like a off-the-rack small-sized bike (size 48-51cm, or XS-S if sized that way like Giants are), fits him if Specialized makes his size as he says. Its just that the extremes of the size continuum tend to be harder to find just because.
> 
> Speaking of custom dream bikes, check this out: https://bastion-cycles.com/ OMF'ingG!


Yup, it's pricier. But like we say about watches, might as well save up and get the good stuff rather than putter around with the average stuff. (that was also my reasoning behind buying DA/Ultegra parts for my BMC build)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, it's pricier. But like we say about watches, might as well save up and get the good stuff rather than putter around with the average stuff. (that was also my reasoning behind buying DA/Ultegra parts for my BMC build)


Of course you know i agree with that!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unlikely. You will only see a Batgirl in the AD.
> 
> Go the Pam as you seem to like the more rugged look.


My thinking too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Pam is the one for him.


#NRA
Agreed


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was surprised it didn't get censored. LOL.


SoOoO going so fast that mod likely didn't see it.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> That would be out of our friend's price range - I recall he said about $1000. But a custom Litespeed is always a good idea - Lynskey too!
> 
> And it sounds like a off-the-rack small-sized bike (size 48-51cm, or XS-S if sized that way like Giants are), fits him if Specialized makes his size as he says. Its just that the extremes of the size continuum tend to be harder to find just because.
> 
> Speaking of custom dream bikes, check this out: https://bastion-cycles.com/ OMF'ingG!


Yeah, I'm trying to keep it around that price range just starting out, just don't want to sink too much money in up front if I don't get into it. But yeah, the Specialized that fit me decently was a 44, which I assume would be an XS for other brands? I am a total noob so just trying to learn a bit & get some ideas


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> The 572 is actually pretty refined and sleek for a Panerai. You're right about the batgirl too. That jubilee just isn't right. But if one was available at the AD, I would probably still buy it.
> 
> Plan I'd get the Pam and then decide on my next one. I'm thinking two nice watches and a few more fun beaters.
> 
> ...


PAM572 should be your final selection. After the luster of a Batman or Batgirl wore off you'd wish you'd bought a 572 instead. So don't compromise.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> So I have thought about this so many times over and bottom line is that the only reasonable answer is that it is the way to go. Get a couple watches and move on. I actually have a spreadsheet of dollar spent to date (not including straps and all the other crap that comes w it) and needless to say I was a bit appalled when I last looked at it (this morning ).
> Now to be faaaiiir I did sell a crap load of watches so the delta isn't as awful BUT a very hefty sum nonetheless like nice car kind of hefty.
> I grew up w you buy something you take care of it and if you break it then tough crap you aren't getting another one so maybe once I started doing ok I felt like a I should treat myself more often (#twss) ...so I found justification in the never ending action of buying crap but now I find myself feeling a tad guilty and that ain't good or maybe it is...
> Every single watch I sold I have not missed many bought on a whim or a high but I have a few more that could hit the road ...
> ...


You'll be able to get a good fit with your 16710 GMT Master II only if you remove a permanent link from the 6:00 side of the bracelet. With five links on the 6:00 side of any five-digit bracelet, the clasp will not center properly on your scrawny 6.5" wrist and won't on mine either.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

gsynco1 said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to keep it around that price range just starting out, just don't want to sink too much money in up front if I don't get into it. But yeah, the Specialized that fit me decently was a 44, which I assume would be an XS for other brands? I am a total noob so just trying to learn a bit & get some ideas


Yeah, sizing terms and parameters are not consistent. The cm measure was originally the seat tube length on a horizontal top-tube bike. Most bikes have sloping top tubes in varying degrees, so the cm measurement (for consistency) should be for a notional seat tube length. However, some manufacturers use actual seat tube length, hence the 44cm size. That doesn't help when you are trying to determine if another manufacturer has a similar size.

Extreme slope on my Cannondale System Six Hi-Mod:









Vs my retro Italian Ciocc:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Exactly. I preferred my Tudor which is why I didn't buy it.


Tudor is my definition of boring.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm sure someone does!


I've been flipping for way more years than you though.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, along the lines of putting diamonds on a Grand Seiko "elevates" it to Rolex level!


 Did anyone give that GS a "nice strap"?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I've been flipping for way more years than you though.


Just trying to catch up!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> You'll be able to get a good fit with your 16710 GMT Master II only if you remove a permanent link from the 6:00 side of the bracelet. With five links on the 6:00 side of any five-digit bracelet, the clasp will not center properly on your scrawny 6.5" wrist and won't on mine either.


That is exactly the issue just doesn't center at all


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope. Can't tell what people are really going through. So don't compare what's going in inside you with what you see on the surfaces of others.


Man that's heavy. Really heavy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Had one of those. Traded it away. Would like one again.


But then you'd get bored with it a second time and re-flip.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> She looks like a realtor who's checking out the new floor tiles.
> 
> Can you tell we've been in lockdown too long? Haven't shopped for clothes in four months, so MrsBS has been painting bathroom cabinets, refinishing the stairway handrails, laying bathroom tile...
> 
> I'm just as curious about the building in this photo.


My new blazer came in during the lockdown and they finished the cuffs yesterday. I wore it in Skype staff meeting, which gave some people a scare.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


>


You need to strap that BLNR on you ankle that would give Big Al the proper perspective.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> But then you'd get bored with it a second time and re-flip.


Actually I did not flip it because I was bored. I traded it away as part of a multi-player trade deal (for a Daytona I think -- memory failing me). Didn't really want to give it up, but decided to at that time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I saw the watch and thought the same thing! However, I looked at the price on their website and it's a good 50% less than I thought it'd be... so I guess that's a plus?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Only a plus if you don't buy it at any price.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> To be faiiir, even though I always found this brand uninteresting, I had a chance encounter with that watch in a shop and had a close look at it out of curiosity. To my surprise, not only it was very appealing, but the fit and finish was a lot better than many watches costing a lot more. Of course, you can expect a huge discount on this brand, which would make it a bargain, even with a Sellita movement; in fact, the case and bracelet alone are worth the price as I doubt you can get something equivalent in the same price range. The skeleton, on the other hand is overpriced for what it is
> 
> View attachment 15223737


Nice shirt. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd be happy to get away from simple noise. We've got a golf course nearby, and it was closed for a while due to CV19. We detoured through the course on a couple of our walks, and I noticed that we just can't get away from the sound of exploding oil, whether it's traffic on the freeway or the groundskeepers at the housing area next to the course.
> 
> I don't know when, but we're going to make a trip to the middle of nowhere and camp out. Hopefully we can train Norman to ride in the car with us.


 I find that it's impossible to get away from noise, even in designated Wilderness Area. My mind amplifies whatever tiny sounds are present, especially at night. The sound of a mouse crawling through leaves 20 feet away is deafening. So is my own heartbeat and the blood flow in my ears.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I gotta try one on. There's something a little off when I look at it. Gotta see it in the metal.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


SD43 is probably the only Rolex you might actually buy and keep. Still think the PAM572 is probably the one you really want.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah I had a few drinks , work after party


JMAN I advise you continue to drink. Heavily.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> PAM572 should be your final selection. After the luster of a Batman or Batgirl wore off you'd wish you'd bought a 572 instead. So don't compromise.


I won't. I'm just trying to figure out #2 before I even buy #1. Lmao.

In other news, I got a blue sandwich dial on the way for that funky tungsten watch I have. Just because.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I do have it all box papers the whole thing


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I agree! I'll take that pesky 16710 off your hands and will even kick in 50% more than you paid for it!!
> 
> You did keep the papers right?


On a more serious note, I can attest JMAN is a man of his word. No joking on this one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, sizing terms and parameters are not consistent. The cm measure was originally the seat tube length on a horizontal top-tube bike. Most bikes have sloping top tubes in varying degrees, so the cm measurement (for consistency) should be for a notional seat tube length. However, some manufacturers use actual seat tube length, hence the 44cm size. That doesn't help when you are trying to determine if another manufacturer has a similar size.
> 
> Extreme slope on my Cannondale System Six Hi-Mod:
> 
> ...


I really like the wind tunnel design of the cannondale but I just don't get the attraction. While I do enjoy some bike riding, high speed head down long distance rides I just don't get. I enjoy cruising waving and smiling at the ladies. No stupid helmet or spandex. But that's just me. Know a lot of people into road biking. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, it's too simple for my taste, I need more frills in a watch. Of course, the guy does beautiful work, but it doesn't fit my style. I don't know if you mentioned his daughter taking over, but I don't think that she is a watchmaker, she just helps him with the administrative work as far as I remember











I suspect then this brand might be your style but perhaps not this specific model?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You need to strap that BLNR on you ankle that would give Big Al the proper perspective.


The new GMT Master wears differently than the sub from what I remember. Maybe it sits a bit flatter. Not positive but it felt like a better fit. Does this make sense or just mental?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I find that it's impossible to get away from noise, even in designated Wilderness Area. My mind amplifies whatever tiny sounds are present, especially at night. The sound of a mouse crawling through leaves 20 feet away is deafening. So is my own heartbeat and the blood flow in my ears.


Really? Are you a superhero with mutant mental powers that are barely controllable? Or do you have a condition? If so, I apologize for my facetiousness.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Only a plus if you don't buy it at any price.


Haha, that's faiiiiir

It's definitely not my cup of tea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> The new GMT Master wears differently than the sub from what I remember. Maybe it sits a bit flatter. Not positive but it felt like a better fit. Does this make sense or just mental?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


mental


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I really like the wind tunnel design of the cannondale but I just don't get the attraction. While I do enjoy some bike riding, high speed head down long distance rides I just don't get. I enjoy cruising waving and smiling at the ladies. No stupid helmet or spandex. But that's just me. Know a lot of people into road biking. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I totally get you on that. If I am in a spell of good fitness, road biking is fun because the speed is exhilarating and I'm not suffering. If I am lacking fitness and riding with my regular group, it is a sufferfest that I dont particularly enjoy.

Oh, and if you are fit, you can make your mates suffer a bit, which is great fun!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Over 300 posts to read today but finally caught up.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha, that's faiiiiir
> 
> It's definitely not my cup of tea
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


When I see the promo pics of that B&R, its not my cup o' tea either, but on that wrist pic of PF's, it looked good. I think its one of those watches that you have to see. If a lowly B&R impresses Bro PF (he liked the overall look and was impressed by the finishing), it must be worth checking out in the metal.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> When I see the promo pics of that B&R, its not my cup o' tea either, but on that wrist pic of PF's, it looked good. I think its one of those watches that you have to see. If a lowly B&R impresses Bro PF (he liked the overall look and was impressed by the finishing), it must be worth checking out in the metal.


That's how I felt about the Bulgari Octo. Just a big hell no. Then I tried it on. It's like an unattractive girl that puts it on you like none other. One of those (oh now I get it) type of deals. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> My thinking is keep the sub, sell some randoms that I have, go for a Cartier or JLC. I like that two watch combo.


 You could also add a GO too, they make good ones too.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

acheronsgrief said:


> Whoa, I've been away for a long time, never thought there would have to be a second thread! Lots to catch up on, it's probably been almost a year. Hope all are well!
> 
> Got something new recently:


:-!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> SO : keep the 114060 and get the Explorer I and just bypass all the other effort. YW


Great advice mate. |>


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> You could also add a GO too, they make good ones too.


That's a good thought. I really like GO, especially as an alternative to ALS. The GO Pano line is really sharp.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to keep it around that price range just starting out, just don't want to sink too much money in up front if I don't get into it. But yeah, the Specialized that fit me decently was a 44, which I assume would be an XS for other brands? I am a total noob so just trying to learn a bit & get some ideas


So, lessee here....

Unless your proportions are WAY off, there's one measurement that matters the most, and that's the top tube length. Sloping top tubes make it impossible to measure the tube itself, so what we have instead is also called "effective", or "horizontal", top tube length -- the distance from the top of the head tube (where the fork steerer fits into the frame) measured on a horizontal line to the seatpost. If you have to reach too far to the handlebars, your shoulders and arms will get tired; if the reach is too short, your back will be hunched over too much and it'll start to hurt.

The Allez you were looking at, in the 44cm size, has a horizontal top tube measurement of 510 mm, listed in the Geometry chart farther down on the page:
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/allez-sport/p/171312

When you go cross-shopping, then, and a bike comes in fewer sizes like XS, S, M, L, etc., the effective/horizontal top tube length is the measurement to look for.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I find that it's impossible to get away from noise, even in designated Wilderness Area. My mind amplifies whatever tiny sounds are present, especially at night. The sound of a mouse crawling through leaves 20 feet away is deafening. So is my own heartbeat and the blood flow in my ears.


I don't mind natural noise. I don't even mind the noise of neighbors when they're having a barbecue out back. It's more of a sinking realization (and this is the "greenie" side of me coming out) that we've irreparably carved out our space on this planet almost anywhere you can imagine. Like right now, with my window open to the backyard, the ambient noise is a little bit of birds and insects but always with a hissing hum of the freeway.

It struck me harder in Korea when I noticed that none of my photos had an empty horizon. Unless I was looking out over the open ocean, there were always buildings in the way. This valley had a string of high-rise apartment buildings all the way from one side to the other (and that's disregarding the fact that every remaining square foot, if it was flat enough, was dedicated to farmland and was, thus, not natural either).


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> So, lessee here....
> 
> Unless your proportions are WAY off, there's one measurement that matters the most, and that's the top tube length. Sloping top tubes make it impossible to measure the tube itself, so what we have instead is also called "effective", or "horizontal", top tube length -- the distance from the top of the head tube (where the fork steerer fits into the frame) measured on a horizontal line to the seatpost. If you have to reach too far to the handlebars, your shoulders and arms will get tired; if the reach is too short, your back will be hunched over too much and it'll start to hurt.
> 
> ...


Great info to know! I've already learned more from 4-5 posts here than talking with the salesman at the shop for 30 minutes+


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> Great info to know! I've already learned more from 4-5 posts here than talking with the salesman at the shop for 30 minutes+


SoOoO is a fountain of knowledge


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You know? If you put make up on a pig, it's still a pig....


This is where we need @Sportura back...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's a good thought. I really like GO, especially as an alternative to ALS. The GO Pano line is really sharp.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> So, lessee here....
> 
> Unless your proportions are WAY off, there's one measurement that matters the most, and that's the top tube length. Sloping top tubes make it impossible to measure the tube itself, so what we have instead is also called "effective", or "horizontal", top tube length -- the distance from the top of the head tube (where the fork steerer fits into the frame) measured on a horizontal line to the seatpost. If you have to reach too far to the handlebars, your shoulders and arms will get tired; if the reach is too short, your back will be hunched over too much and it'll start to hurt.
> 
> ...


I think that might be a bit complicated. My advice to a noob would be to try different bikes in the smaller size range. See what feels good. When you decide on one, take advantage of the bike fitting that the shop gives you. They will swap out stem length, handlebars, saddle, etc. and fine-tune the fit.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I suspect then this brand might be your style but perhaps not this specific model?


I love this one, except for the decapitated 6.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


Yeah, see that's going to get me into trouble!


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> I think that might be a bit complicated. My advice to a noob would be to try different bikes in the smaller size range. See what feels good. When you decide on one, take advantage of the bike fitting that the shop gives you. They will swap out stem length, handlebars, saddle, etc. and fine-tune the fit.


The Allez I tried out felt pretty nice, but it's hard to know how it would feel after 1-2 hours just riding it around the parking lot a few times


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Was his daughter a stripper? I've met quite a few strippers named Mercedes.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They have strippers where you work??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

gsynco1 said:


> The Allez I tried out felt pretty nice, but it's hard to know how it would feel after 1-2 hours just riding it around the parking lot a few times


The pro bike fitting session will help. But that doesnt necessarily mean that you'll be comfortable after hours of riding. Your body has to get used to it too. And the saddle is important. A good shop will swap out the saddle for the one that works for you. They should have ones available for demo.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm more into the Italians these days:

















Italian superbike and supermodel.

Sadly, only one of them is mine. ;(


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, see that's going to get me into trouble!


And the cool thing about it is (IMO) its got some thickness and substance to it so I don't think of it has just a dress watch. Every other dress watch I had left me cold. Not this one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> The pro bike fitting session will help. But that doesnt necessarily mean that you'll be comfortable after hours of riding. Your body has to get used to it too. And the saddle is important. A good shop will swap out the saddle for the one that works for you. They should have ones available for demo.


The caveats I have are --

Your body has to get used to riding in that position, yes. And my shop had me ride my first road bike for a month before we did a proper fitting. The trouble in my case was, the bike was at least one size too small (they sold me what they had, not what I needed), and during the fitting, they wanted to swap me to a 140mm stem, which is a full 3 cm longer than the one that came on the bike -- _and_ they wanted the saddle ALL the way back on the seatpost clamp. That's a definite sign that I had been on the wrong size all month (not to mention that I couldn't tolerate riding longer than 15 minutes at a time because my back hurt so bad). So I talked them into swapping me onto a larger size of bike, and then that was the bike I kept for the next few years, riding for up to 4-5 hours at a time.

Saddle testing -- My personal problem was that I began to focus on every saddle's discomfort points, which suddenly meant that every saddle was, in my narrow perception, "uncomfortable". I failed my own saddle testing. I think the only solid advice I've heard would be to find a saddle size that fits your sit bones (the _ischium_). Specialized used to have a gel pad that you'd sit on in the store, and your sit bones would put little dimples into the gel. You'd measure the distance between the dimples and then pick a saddle to match. I've been on a Specialized Ronin since then, and it's been nicer for me than either the Brooks Swift or the Fizik Arione that I used to ride.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> The caveats I have are --
> 
> Your body has to get used to riding in that position, yes. And my shop had me ride my first road bike for a month before we did a proper fitting. The trouble in my case was, the bike was at least one size too small (they sold me what they had, not what I needed), and during the fitting, they wanted to swap me to a 140mm stem, which is a full 3 cm longer than the one that came on the bike -- _and_ they wanted the saddle ALL the way back on the seatpost clamp. That's a definite sign that I had been on the wrong size all month (not to mention that I couldn't tolerate riding longer than 15 minutes at a time because my back hurt so bad). So I talked them into swapping me onto a larger size of bike, and then that was the bike I kept for the next few years, riding for up to 4-5 hours at a time.
> 
> Saddle testing -- My personal problem was that I began to focus on every saddle's discomfort points, which suddenly meant that every saddle was, in my narrow perception, "uncomfortable". I failed my own saddle testing. I think the only solid advice I've heard would be to find a saddle size that fits your sit bones (the _ischium_). Specialized used to have a gel pad that you'd sit on in the store, and your sit bones would put little dimples into the gel. You'd measure the distance between the dimples and then pick a saddle to match. I've been on a Specialized Ronin since then, and it's been nicer for me than either the Brooks Swift or the Fizik Arione that I used to ride.


Not sure these are "caveats". Nothing you are saying nullifies or disqualifies what I have said.

I think your bike shop was a sh!tty one, selling you the wrong size in the first place. My advice is predicated on him getting the right size bike. A bike fitting is supposed to be a fine-tuning of ride position and comfort, not an attempt at shoe-horning you into the wrong size or trying to "make it fit".

The second one might be a function of you not finding the right saddle for you yet. Or of course, it is possible that no saddles are comfortable for you. I find the Fizik Arione to be comfortable. If I've been riding lots, I can ride for hours on it without discomfort (I rode 12 hours once, which made every thing I did uncomfortable actually). After not riding much, even my favorite saddle can be uncomfortable to a degree, until I get used to it. And of course, you are right about the sit-bone dimples. It could be that one has to find the least uncomfortable saddle.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Over 300 posts to read today but finally caught up.


That's the best gif today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> Did anyone give that GS a "nice strap"?


Nope, but I gave him a hint how to match his bling


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> SoOoO is a fountain of knowledge


Definitely learn something new here every day. Knowledge, history, culture, hot watches, even hotter chicks... SoOoO has it all.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Something about backseat drivers I always hate - they are a HUGE distraction!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm more into the Italians these days:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know much about bikes, but dang, that looks like the Ferrari of bicycles!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, but I gave him a hint how to match his bling


That guy is getting pretty upset... hilarious.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Even better if that someone resembles this...
> On that note, good night


And extra points for liking lollipops...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> That guy is getting pretty upset... hilarious.


Basically he blinged his GS, joined a forum thinking he could brag like kingdom come.
Instead he got shot down and like you said his fragile ego is hurt.

Poor sod.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's a good thought. I really like GO, especially as an alternative to ALS. The GO Pano line is really sharp.


I've owned three GO's but did not warm up to any of them and are now gone. Comparing GO to Lange is IMHO a bit like comparing Rolex to Tudor. Others will probably disagree but is my take.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> And extra points for liking lollipops...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wish you're that lollipop?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> Great info to know! I've already learned more from 4-5 posts here than talking with the salesman at the shop for 30 minutes+


OoO now SoOoO sees all and knows all.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> SoOoO is a fountain of knowledge


#NRA


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I find that it's impossible to get away from noise, even in designated Wilderness Area. My mind amplifies whatever tiny sounds are present, especially at night. The sound of a mouse crawling through leaves 20 feet away is deafening. So is my own heartbeat and the blood flow in my ears.


Is that you Steve Austin?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the best gif today.











This one!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They have strippers where you work??


Believe it or not, yes there have been strippers on site. Fire watch for turnarounds. Unfortunately it never ends up well because most of the workers spend most of their time and/or money with the stripper fire watches. Lmao.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Over 300 posts to read today but finally caught up.


#gifmaster...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Something about backseat drivers I always hate - they are a HUGE distraction!


That's just all kind of hot right there. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm more into the Italians these days:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad that you no longer have the bike, but Ces't la vie...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Something about backseat drivers I always hate - they are a HUGE distraction!


Great colour for the leather seats by the way...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Wish you're that lollipop?


I'd happily be the carousel horse as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

acheronsgrief said:


> Whoa, I've been away for a long time, never thought there would have to be a second thread! Lots to catch up on, it's probably been almost a year. Hope all are well!
> 
> Got something new recently:


Can't just drop that and go you know


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Tried to catch up and read through all of the posts from the evening!
> 
> Switching it up today, SoOoO
> 
> ...


Even the dog is weirded out


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

The G-Shock came in.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> The pro bike fitting session will help. But that doesnt necessarily mean that you'll be comfortable after hours of riding. Your body has to get used to it too. And the saddle is important. A good shop will swap out the saddle for the one that works for you. They should have ones available for demo.


Guys I don't want to hear about saddles ok.
Hot babes are fine but bicycles and saddles that is a big fat NO.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I think the G is going to be my go-to for hiking and biking. Super comfortable.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And Tesla is not a name?
> 
> Let Sir @Galaga school you about the great man himself Tesla.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Something about backseat drivers I always hate - they are a HUGE distraction!


That subwoofer is placed just right for her.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> The G-Shock came in.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


Good buy at 50% off MSRP!


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone see the new Seiko Prospex? Also, what makes this a $1150 watch?

https://seikoluxe.com/products/spb097


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've owned three GO's but did not warm up to any of them and are now gone. Comparing GO to Lange is IMHO a bit like comparing Rolex to Tudor. Others will probably disagree but is my take.


Good to hear that. I am considering a GO at the moment. Will not even try to dip my toe in a futile foray into other watch brands.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> This one!


^^^ this. Gold.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up, finally.

I woke up and check the thread and somehow dozed off.

Just woke up again for the second time this morning and finished catching up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

gsynco1 said:


> Anyone see the new Seiko Prospex? Also, what makes this a $1150 watch?
> 
> https://seikoluxe.com/products/spb097


Seiko said; "we will charge as much as we possibly can get away with."

This is a celebration reissue of the "famous" Seiko dive watch from 1965.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/tissot-972571a1-3ae3-41eb-91e6-1db8c212d9ce

If anyone is interested, ToM has some ridiculously cheap Tissots right now. I like the green one, here, in particular: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rs-516-powermatic-80-automatic-t1004303709100


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/tissot-972571a1-3ae3-41eb-91e6-1db8c212d9ce
> 
> If anyone is interested, ToM has some ridiculously cheap Tissots right now. I like the green one, here, in particular: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rs-516-powermatic-80-automatic-t1004303709100


Tissot has always been a great value watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/tissot-972571a1-3ae3-41eb-91e6-1db8c212d9ce
> 
> If anyone is interested, ToM has some ridiculously cheap Tissots right now. I like the green one, here, in particular: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rs-516-powermatic-80-automatic-t1004303709100


Thanks but no thanks. Got enough Tissot already. If only I bought Rolex at that time instead of this other stupid Swiss brand.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

gsynco1 said:


> Anyone see the new Seiko Prospex? Also, what makes this a $1150 watch?
> 
> https://seikoluxe.com/products/spb097


It isn't 1150 worth but it is a seiko so all emotional


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> It isn't 1150 worth but it is a seiko so all emotional


I absolutely love the looks. Just can't imagine dishing out that kind of money for it


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/tissot-972571a1-3ae3-41eb-91e6-1db8c212d9ce
> 
> If anyone is interested, ToM has some ridiculously cheap Tissots right now. I like the green one, here, in particular: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rs-516-powermatic-80-automatic-t1004303709100


Tell him he's dreamin


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good to hear that. I am considering a GO at the moment. Will not even try to dip my toe in a futile foray into other watch brands.


Nothing wrong with GO. If I owned a Lange 1815 instead I doubt I would ever part with it.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I've owned three GO's but did not warm up to any of them and are now gone. Comparing GO to Lange is IMHO a bit like comparing Rolex to Tudor. Others will probably disagree but is my take.


Abundantly fair for some of them (the Pano ones for sure)

But then you look at the GO Seventies and it is its own watch (and a f***ing stunner at that).

A blue Seventies on bracelet will be in my collection one day.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep. I'm really maxed out at 13mm. Y'all just can't comprehend 15mm over an already thicker than normal wrist. It's like half a handcuff. Forget about getting something out of your pocket. Just too much.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So big and thin. Have you looked at the IWC 5454? 44mm x 10mm.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The Tudor fanboys going nuts over strong speculation of an all blue 58 with gilt indices and hands.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So big and thin. Have you looked at the IWC 5454? 44mm x 10mm.
> 
> View attachment 15225915


Never saw that one before. Very nice indeed. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

gsynco1 said:


> Anyone see the new Seiko Prospex? Also, what makes this a $1150 watch?
> 
> https://seikoluxe.com/products/spb097


Don't try to make sense with current Seiko pricing. Unless you wanna end up...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> The Tudor fanboys going nuts over strong speculation of an all blue 58 with gilt indices and hands.


...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Never saw that one before. Very nice indeed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Only down side is it's out of production.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All caught up, finally.
> 
> I woke up and check the thread and somehow dozed off.
> 
> Just woke up again for the second time this morning and finished catching up.


Which post put you to sleep?

On second thoughts, don't answer that. We don't want to stifle any topics of conversation to ensure we maintain the centre of all knowledge tag...

#OoOUniversity

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> The Tudor fanboys going nuts over strong speculation of an all blue 58 with gilt indices and hands.


I remember last year, Tudor teased what many thought and hoped was going to be the revival of the Submariner, but they gave us the P01 instead.

Watch they pull another fast one and give us a Hydronaut update.










Tudor fanboys will lose their minds! :-d


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mav said:


> I remember last year, Tudor teased what many thought and hoped was going to be the revival of the Submariner, but they gave us the P01 instead.
> 
> Watch they pull another fast one and give us a Hydronaut update.
> 
> ...


When it becomes available on steel I reckon this will be my next watch. Arguably has a better handset than the Tudor too.








This one is nice too.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> I remember last year, Tudor teased what many thought and hoped was going to be the revival of the Submariner, but they gave us the P01 instead.
> 
> Watch they pull another fast one and give us a Hydronaut update.
> 
> ...


And they will all buy it and claim it's better than a sea-dweller.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Like this one too


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> Like this one too
> View attachment 15225985


I pre-ordered it's olive green twin.










Should be soon!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> AZ is burning all over. The part of the Superstitions that didn't burn last year, the Catalinas (overtook Summerhaven today), and now the Four Peaks and Tonto Basin. I'm afraid the latter will get into the Sierra Ancha.


You said this... Next day I get email saying north rim reservations cancelled thru July...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> On a more serious note, I can attest JMAN is a man of his word. No joking on this one.


Well, let some money free up and I'll circle back around. IIRC he has the sweet spot of lume, holes case, and SEL. Dont recall the bezel but that doesnt really matter as it is an easy fix.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The Tudor fanboys going nuts over strong speculation of an all blue 58 with gilt indices and hands.


LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Mercedes Benz ring any bells?


Or Ford


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd be happy to get away from simple noise. We've got a golf course nearby, and it was closed for a while due to CV19. We detoured through the course on a couple of our walks, and I noticed that we just can't get away from the sound of exploding oil, whether it's traffic on the freeway or the groundskeepers at the housing area next to the course.
> 
> I don't know when, but we're going to make a trip to the middle of nowhere and camp out. Hopefully we can train Norman to ride in the car with us.


I do that every day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't mind natural noise. I don't even mind the noise of neighbors when they're having a barbecue out back. It's more of a sinking realization (and this is the "greenie" side of me coming out) that we've irreparably carved out our space on this planet almost anywhere you can imagine. Like right now, with my window open to the backyard, the ambient noise is a little bit of birds and insects but always with a hissing hum of the freeway.
> 
> It struck me harder in Korea when I noticed that none of my photos had an empty horizon. Unless I was looking out over the open ocean, there were always buildings in the way. This valley had a string of high-rise apartment buildings all the way from one side to the other (and that's disregarding the fact that every remaining square foot, if it was flat enough, was dedicated to farmland and was, thus, not natural either).
> 
> View attachment 15225361


You may not believe but where we live the silence is deafening. Yeah there are cars and tractors now and again. Less fighter jet flyover since Covid too. Just move out somewhere get few hundred acres and you can hear the corn growing.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You may not believe but where we live the silence is deafening. Yeah there are cars and tractors now and again. Less fighter jet flyover since Covid too. Just move out somewhere get few hundred acres and you can hear the corn growing.


Silence is under rated .....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You may not believe but where we live the silence is deafening. Yeah there are cars and tractors now and again. Less fighter jet flyover since Covid too. Just move out somewhere get few hundred acres and you can hear the corn growing.


Do you hear the corn talking to you?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> You said this... Next day I get email saying north rim reservations cancelled thru July...


 Oops, I forgot to mention the Mangum Fire. Jacobs Lake is affected and I don't know how much more of the North Rim, since I haven't tracked that one as closely. One of my hiking buddies missed a trip last week because of that one. We're still hoping to the Yellowstone backcountry at the end of August.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Well, let some money free up and I'll circle back around. IIRC he has the sweet spot of lume, holes case, and SEL. Dont recall the bezel but that doesnt really matter as it is an easy fix.


Got them both black and Pepsi .


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Got them both black and Pepsi .


When?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Tell him he's dreamin


Bonus likes for "The Castle" references...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody watch that Paul Thorpe watch dealer on youtube?
The more i watch of him the more creepy and sketchy he comes off as, is it just me?
I used to think he was ok but a few things of late has made me go right off him.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mav said:


> I remember last year, Tudor teased what many thought and hoped was going to be the revival of the Submariner, but they gave us the P01 instead.
> 
> Watch they pull another fast one and give us a Hydronaut update.
> 
> ...


Reminds me a bit of the budget momentum divers, overcooked by Tudor, trying to look too tough sometimes comes off a little try hard.








This momentum looks better imo.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> When it becomes available on steel I reckon this will be my next watch. Arguably has a better handset than the Tudor too.
> 
> View attachment 15225973
> 
> ...


Its a super watch mate, absolutely love it, they nailed it here, told you the bezel wouldnt look too wide, looks perfect dont you think?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Got them both black and Pepsi .


Man that would be a hard one to let go.
I would counsel you against that lol.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The Tudor fanboys going nuts over strong speculation of an all blue 58 with gilt indices and hands.


lol dont buy another Tudor bro, you'll only flip it for part of a Rollie


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Its a super watch mate, absolutely love it, they nailed it here, told you the bezel wouldnt look too wide, looks perfect dont you think?


I'm really smitten by it. The colour on the bezel font is perfect, almost bronze like on the 775.

Makes the LE version almost look pedestrian.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> lol dont buy another Tudor bro, you'll only flip it for part of a Rollie


I'll probably end up selling it for a Speedie but need to convince the bride that it isn't bad luck.

No more Rolex for me, one is enough. If the BLRO ever comes a big decision will need to be made.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm more into the Italians these days:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one willing to trade?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> I don't know much about bikes, but dang, that looks like the Ferrari of bicycles!


You must be an imposter. Big Mav wouldn't have noticed the bike.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I'll probably end up selling it for a Speedie but need to convince the bride that it isn't bad luck.
> 
> No more Rolex for me, one is enough. If the BLRO ever comes a big decision will need to be made.











Have another look.

Just doing my part.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> No one willing to trade?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Not yet. I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> The G-Shock came in.


Before the OP wasn't there a G-Shock that was the OoO favorite. I can't recall the model. I wasn't paying that much attention as I wear a Garmin when others would wear a G-Shock.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I don't know much about bikes, but dang, that looks like the Ferrari of bicycles!


Pretty much. Google Cipollini Bicycles. If you just google Cipollini, you'll read up on a flamboyant, self-important convicted tax evader, wife-beater and all-around degenerate who used to race bikes.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I think the G is going to be my go-to for hiking and biking. Super comfortable.


Try a Garmin or Suunto

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The Tudor fanboys going nuts over strong speculation of an all blue 58 with gilt indices and hands.


I heard a rumor that Tudor might be releasing next month. Not that I'm interested. I'm still wiping up the drool from the Worldtimer. It dauments most other GMTs.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> ...


That's 100% Seiko's pricing philosophy. Why go with incremental price increases when you can just jump to the front.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> I remember last year, Tudor teased what many thought and hoped was going to be the revival of the Submariner, but they gave us the P01 instead.
> 
> Watch they pull another fast one and give us a Hydronaut update.
> 
> ...


My day was staring pretty good until you flashed that one. Next keep it in ...

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> I remember last year, Tudor teased what many thought and hoped was going to be the revival of the Submariner, but they gave us the P01 instead.
> 
> Watch they pull another fast one and give us a Hydronaut update.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a Marathon

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Anybody watch that Paul Thorpe watch dealer on youtube?
> The more i watch of him the more creepy and sketchy he comes off as, is it just me?
> I used to think he was ok but a few things of late has made me go right off him.


I stopped watching

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Bring on midsummer










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Cobia said:


> Anybody watch that Paul Thorpe watch dealer on youtube?
> The more i watch of him the more creepy and sketchy he comes off as, is it just me?
> I used to think he was ok but a few things of late has made me go right off him.


Ditto


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Uh oh, I'm weakening...









Might be getting bored again but it's growing on me.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice pic from Marty in the orange dial thread, thought id share it, nice razor bracelet too.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Nice pic from Marty in the orange dial thread, thought id share it, nice razor bracelet too.
> 
> View attachment 15226621


The perfect Halloween party watch

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uh oh, I'm weakening...
> 
> View attachment 15226619
> 
> ...


Jomashop is selling it at 30% off, that's 3450$, can be easily had in a shop at below 3K

https://www.jomashop.com/bell-and-ross-watch-br05a-bl-st-sst.html


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> The perfect Halloween party watch
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The orange SKX is a lovely watch, very charming, underrated colour scheme, love mine.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Reminds me of a Marathon
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Nah, Marathons are more tasteful.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Jomashop is selling it at 30% off, that's 3450$, can be easily had in a shop at below 3K
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/bell-and-ross-watch-br05a-bl-st-sst.html


Are you going to get one?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> I remember last year, Tudor teased what many thought and hoped was going to be the revival of the Submariner, but they gave us the P01 instead.
> 
> Watch they pull another fast one and give us a Hydronaut update.
> 
> ...


I can see some retro inspiration in the hands' design


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> The orange SKX is a lovely watch, very charming, underrated colour scheme, love mine.


Is that one modded?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's 100% Seiko's pricing philosophy. Why go with incremental price increases when you can just jump to the front.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


And without showing much sense while doing so.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, Marathons are more tasteful.


Agree. After seeing your Marathon on a NATO I also gave it a try. I need more colorful straps.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

DP


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you going to get one?


No, I can't break my own imposed rules of staying focused on the brands I am collecting, otherwise, I'll turn into you, buying a watch every other week


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I can see some retro inspiration in the hands' design
> 
> View attachment 15226675


"carried and used any time any place"

Hmm

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, I can't break my own imposed rules of staying focused on the brands I am collecting, otherwise, I'll turn into you, buying a watch every other week


What? What are you saying?!?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

It looks like we'll have all the wine and fish we can eat today thanks to this unexpected visitor










Sunset from yesterday

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I can see some retro inspiration in the hands' design
> 
> View attachment 15226675


I wonder if that ended up getting used for alternative purposes to those specified in the ad...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> What? What are you saying?!?


I am saying that you are a compulsive watch buyer Sappie


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Anybody watch that Paul Thorpe watch dealer on youtube?
> The more i watch of him the more creepy and sketchy he comes off as, is it just me?
> I used to think he was ok but a few things of late has made me go right off him.


I know of him but I don't watch his videos at all. Far too long and a lot of talk or rather a rant


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is that one modded?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Just realised its the 150m quartz model, exactly the same colour scheme as the orange SKX, no its not modded.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Tell him he's dreamin


LOL! Have you watched the movie bro PF? very very charming movie, it manages to capture the charm of Aussie suburban life and Australians.
Its a must watch, some great acting, just a great movie.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Cobia said:


> LOL! Have you watched the movie bro PF? very very charming movie, it manages to capture the charm of Aussie suburban life and Australians.
> Its a must watch, some great acting, just a great movie.


I watched that movie long time ago by chance on TV, than I've seen it a couple of times again; I love this kind of light movies with subtle humor, the cast of characters is just perfect


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I watched that movie long time ago by chance on TV, than I've seen it a couple of times again; I love this kind of light movies with subtle humor, the cast of characters is just perfect


Nice to hear youve seen it bro.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Anybody watch that Paul Thorpe watch dealer on youtube?
> The more i watch of him the more creepy and sketchy he comes off as, is it just me?
> I used to think he was ok but a few things of late has made me go right off him.


He's just a typical pommie whinger. I like the Irish dude from the Timeless Watch Channel but even he at times comes across as a tool but then again so do I until you get to know me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Good morning all.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Have another look.
> 
> Just doing my part.


I like them Sappie and without doubt they are the most iconic GMT's of them all but if I did obtain it I'd have to sell it at a tidy profit or sell my LN and also make some money and keep the Pepsi. I can't justify keeping both because in AUD they would collectively be worth about $45k. That's obscene. I know people have larger collections worth more but that is plenty of money tied up in two watches.

I also have a big problem selling the LN as it's freakin beautiful, discontinued and the last of its kind. I literally got one of the last ones from the 2019 production line. It's as safe as the PO and Marinemaster.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Before the OP wasn't there a G-Shock that was the OoO favorite. I can't recall the model. I wasn't paying that much attention as I wear a Garmin when others would wear a G-Shock.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The GW5000 is the one.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> He's just a typical pommie whinger. I like the Irish dude from the Timeless Watch Channel but even he at times comes across as a tool but then again so do I until you get to know me.


His son pulled off a Horology house scam only much bigger, you hear about that?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> His son pulled off a Horology house scam only much bigger, you hear about that?


I heard him mention it on his rant against the dog breeder,
Marc Goldberg who I'm convinced is part of a minority group which is why he is so passive aggressive. What happened?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I heard him mention it on his rant against the dog breeder,
> Marc Goldberg who I'm convinced is part of a minority group which is why he is so passive aggressive. What happened?


Made over 1m au selling fake Rolex and was convicted for part of it..

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...lex-watches/&usg=AOvVaw0U8377FwG-VXYuIZc7jMJw


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Made over 1m selling fake Rolex and was convicted and jailed for it.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...lex-watches/&usg=AOvVaw0U8377FwG-VXYuIZc7jMJw


Wonder who taught him those values lol?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Made over 1m au selling fake Rolex and was convicted for part of it..
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...lex-watches/&usg=AOvVaw0U8377FwG-VXYuIZc7jMJw


@cobia thanks for sharing

Caught by selling a relatively inexpensive watch.

He got off pretty easy.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> When?


Same watch different bezel. The Pepsi has a brand new oem bezel assembly as to not mess w inserts. Just swap the whole thing ...boom . Apparently the serif Pepsi is hard to find...who knows 
Need a coke one too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you hear the corn talking to you?


Often... I'm actually allergic to dry corn. Back when I was a boy, it has to be picked by hand and thrown into a big wagon pulled by mules. I found that if I rubbed an ear on my arms I would break out. So I just drove the mules. Kids today have no understanding of such.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Oops, I forgot to mention the Mangum Fire. Jacobs Lake is affected and I don't know how much more of the North Rim, since I haven't tracked that one as closely. One of my hiking buddies missed a trip last week because of that one. We're still hoping to the Yellowstone backcountry at the end of August.


I switched to south rim for now. Prefer north.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

This thread just keeps on giving, brilliant thread lol, shaping as the thread of the year.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...beat-60th-year-anniversary-model-5203239.html

In latest developments, check out the damage the guy who did the icing out did to the case lol


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cobia said:


> This thread just keeps on giving, brilliant thread lol, shaping as the thread of the year.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...beat-60th-year-anniversary-model-5203239.html
> 
> In latest developments, check out the damage the guy who did the icing out did to the case lol


Lol, the OP claims he paid $2500 to have those tiny diamonds set. Absolute trip of a thread.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Its a super watch mate, absolutely love it, they nailed it here, told you the bezel wouldnt look too wide, looks perfect dont you think?


It would be about perfect IF it came with an 8L35 movement. The limited edition SLA037 does come with a high beat 8L55 but costs $5000 more. Unfortunately I missed out on the SLA017 that sold for ~ 1/2 of the SLA037 MSRP. The 62MAS does have a nice look.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Have another look.
> 
> Just doing my part.


We are definitely enablers here one and all.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am saying that you are a compulsive watch buyer Sappie


Sappie ain't the only compulsive watch buyer that regularly posts here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I like them Sappie and without doubt they are the most iconic GMT's of them all but if I did obtain it I'd have to sell it at a tidy profit or sell my LN and also make some money and keep the Pepsi. I can't justify keeping both because in AUD they would collectively be worth about $45k. That's obscene. I know people have larger collections worth more but that is plenty of money tied up in two watches.
> 
> I also have a big problem selling the LN as it's freakin beautiful, discontinued and the last of its kind. I literally got one of the last ones from the 2019 production line. It's as safe as the PO and Marinemaster.


Your LN that is, in fact, a special watch should no doubt be the last one standing, but less so the PO and MM300. Of course that point of view is processed through my preferences, not necessarily yours.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I can see some retro inspiration in the hands' design
> 
> View attachment 15226675


"Excellent for facial care", they say. I dunno, I've never seen anyone use it on their face.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up. Only ~60 posts this morning rather than 300 yesterday.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Lol, the OP claims he paid $2500 to have those tiny diamonds set. Absolute trip of a thread.


Lol, i think OP is the guy who did the job, or its a bro, its a great thread


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Lol, i think OP is the guy who did the job, or its a bro, its a great thread


I like that theory. Read the first two pages and his tone definitely raises some questions. Maybe he did it, maybe it was family, or maybe he just realizes it was a massive mistake. Either way it makes for a great read.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Cobia said:


> This thread just keeps on giving, brilliant thread lol, shaping as the thread of the year.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...beat-60th-year-anniversary-model-5203239.html
> 
> In latest developments, check out the damage the guy who did the icing out did to the case lol


That epic thread just keeps giving and giving and giving... LOL


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Cobia said:


> Lol, i think OP is the guy who did the job, or its a bro, its a great thread


I did a litlle sleuthing, the jeweler that made the job is a family owned business, they do gem setting, buy and sell gold, repair watches and change batteries. They are also a pawn shop. They don't do watch icing, so, my guess is that they got this watch for a bargain price, probably pawned, and they decided to ice it and try to get a niche in that icing business by doing a watch that no one does (plenty of Rolex, AP, PP icers in the US, especially in NYC). So, IMO, the OP is the store manager or his brother. I made a small post there, I wonder what will his response be

https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...nniversary-model-5203239-14.html#post51985343


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Sappie ain't the only compulsive watch buyer that regularly posts here.


Yeah, I know... I suspect BSF to be one too


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> I remember last year, Tudor teased what many thought and hoped was going to be the revival of the Submariner, but they gave us the P01 instead.
> 
> Watch they pull another fast one and give us a Hydronaut update.
> 
> ...


Dang, this really exists! I thought this was a photoshop joke.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Have another look.
> 
> Just doing my part.


I'm starting to think a modern BLNR might be too big for me. OK, not starting, since that was my initial impression, but then I started thinking maybe not.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BonyWrists said:


> Dang, this really exists! I thought this was a photoshop joke.


Yup, I think it was sold during Tudor's darkest days.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uh oh, I'm weakening...
> 
> View attachment 15226619
> 
> ...


I'm not generally a B&R fan, but to me that's one of their nicest ever. I'm glad the screws on the bezel align (although I hate screws). I noticed that they don't align on the crown guards, but I wouldn't be able to see them in real life.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yeah, I know... I suspect BSF to be one too


Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Made over 1m au selling fake Rolex and was convicted for part of it..
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...lex-watches/&usg=AOvVaw0U8377FwG-VXYuIZc7jMJw


Convicted already? In the US it would take years.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm starting to think a modern BLNR might be too big for me. OK, not starting, since that was my initial impression, but then I started thinking maybe not.


No worries, it'll fit you perfectly. Trust me. :-d


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of perfect, look at this gorgeous combination!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of perfect, look at this gorgeous combination!
> 
> View attachment 15227835


Where are the diamonds?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

new Mido rainbow diver reissue.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Where are the diamonds?


I have a call into the OP's setter and he's looking for a fully-matched (color, clarity, grade, etc.) set of diamonds for me right now.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Made over 1m au selling fake Rolex and was convicted for part of it..
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...lex-watches/&usg=AOvVaw0U8377FwG-VXYuIZc7jMJw


Wow. Reminds me of the Horology House story. Wonder what happened or happening to him?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Cobia said:


> This thread just keeps on giving, brilliant thread lol, shaping as the thread of the year.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...beat-60th-year-anniversary-model-5203239.html
> 
> In latest developments, check out the damage the guy who did the icing out did to the case lol


I think PF's speculation on the thread as advertising might be right. I began to suspect that almost immediately.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Same watch different bezel. The Pepsi has a brand new oem bezel assembly as to not mess w inserts. Just swap the whole thing ...boom . Apparently the serif Pepsi is hard to find...who knows
> Need a coke one too


Oh look, now he starts talking it up to raise the price!

Ok ok,final offer, 175% of original price!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Where are the diamonds?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am saying that you are a compulsive watch buyer Sappie


There might be some truth to that. Comes in spurts (twss).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

That ice thread is becoming my own personal collection of memes. LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Caught up. Only ~60 posts this morning rather than 300 yesterday.


The GS bling thread has delayed my catch-up significantly. Very entertaining though.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Back to the DJ today


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No worries, it'll fit you perfectly. Trust me. :-d
> 
> View attachment 15227753


Well, since the BLROs are out...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, since the BLROs are out...
> 
> View attachment 15228479


BLRO is very nice.

Duck and polka dot shirt is even nicer.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> BLRO is very nice.
> 
> Duck and polka dot shirt is even nicer.


Thanks... did you notice how the duck stopped in mid flight when he saw the BLRO?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks... did you notice how the duck stopped in mid flight when he saw the BLRO?


Wouldn't happen if it was Omega


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

DP


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

gsynco1 said:


> View attachment 15228467
> 
> Back to the DJ today


Nice Rhodium DJ... are you at the office logged on OoO? not that there is anything wrong with that!


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice Rhodium DJ... are you at the office logged on OoO? not that there is anything wrong with that!


Thanks! Work is quite slow the past couple months so I can get away with it a bit more than usual...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Wouldn't happen if it was Omega


Yeah it would've. Would've hovered and taken aim to drop a deuce on it.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah it would've. Would've hovered and taken aim to drop a deuce on it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, since the BLROs are out...
> 
> View attachment 15228479







LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Wouldn't happen if it was Omega


It would still happen, but I suspect the facial expression on the duck would be different!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The new Doxa 200 wants to compete with the new Seiko Prospects










At 1k and with a 2824-2 movement

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah it would've. Would've hovered and taken aim to drop a deuce on it.


#nra


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> #nra


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

That ice thread is gotta of control! LOL

And I just hit my 4000th post on it!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...-model-5203239-post51987737.html#post51987737


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> That ice thread is gotta of control! LOL
> 
> And I just hit my 4000th post on it!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...-model-5203239-post51987737.html#post51987737


Congrats!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> That ice thread is gotta of control! LOL
> 
> And I just hit my 4000th post on it!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...-model-5203239-post51987737.html#post51987737


He's called us fools and assssholes. Just called us losers a minute ago.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> He's called us fools and assssholes. Just called us losers a minute ago.


Now he called us pathetic poor people. How dare he?! LOL


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> He's called us fools and assssholes. Just called us losers a minute ago.


He's not wrong.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> He's not wrong.


Iceboy just got an infraction! LMAO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Wonder who taught him those values lol?


LOL. They both do look like crooks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerai day. 005 and dog.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just had an idea! I should ice out the Pam!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Often... I'm actually allergic to dry corn. Back when I was a boy, it has to be picked by hand and thrown into a big wagon pulled by mules. I found that if I rubbed an ear on my arms I would break out. So I just drove the mules. Kids today have no understanding of such.


That must have been uncomfortable for you as a kid and having to help out around the farm. You know what? I think that you are not allergic to corn but it is the fine prickly dust like particles that embed in your skin causing the skin irritation rash like thing. I break out in rashes when I am working near our farming/wheat belt area as those fine particles are flaring in the air and I have looked at them under high magnification


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> This thread just keeps on giving, brilliant thread lol, shaping as the thread of the year.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...beat-60th-year-anniversary-model-5203239.html
> 
> In latest developments, check out the damage the guy who did the icing out did to the case lol


Thanks for sharing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Sappie ain't the only compulsive watch buyer that regularly posts here.


Very true, as every member here on WUS are compulsive watch buyers. Otherwise, we would have long logged off and stopped reading watch forums.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Your LN that is, in fact, a special watch should no doubt be the last one standing, but less so the PO and MM300. Of course that point of view is processed through my preferences, not necessarily yours.


He should keep the Tudor BBB because that is a missus watch and sell the PO and MM. Then he will make room for that Speedmaster and another Rolex, maybe a Submariner. His collection will be complete.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> "Excellent for facial care", they say. I dunno, I've never seen anyone use it on their face.


Boo-Ka-Kay whitening cream and vibrating massage therapy always works. Try it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Caught up. Only ~60 posts this morning rather than 300 yesterday.


Yeah, because it was not close to a whole number like 8,000.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Lol, i think OP is the guy who did the job, or its a bro, its a great thread


Re: that GS thread.

In think the OP would have reached a hundred posts by the end of the day. He posts in his own thread and replies to everyone, sometimes he replies to himself. At this rate, he is making Godfrey look like kindergarten.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He should keep the Tudor BBB because that is a missus watch and sell the PO and MM. Then he will make room for that Speedmaster and another Rolex, maybe a Submariner. His collection will be complete.


This I agree with. But the Sub gives him pause because there is not so much differentiation from his GMT.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

@Galaga - seriously, don’t give up the Tudor, even if Lada Galaga says it’s okay. It will really never be truly okay with her. Trust me on this.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> BLRO is very nice.
> 
> Duck and polka dot shirt is even nicer.





Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks... did you notice how the duck stopped in mid flight when he saw the BLRO?


I like eating duck meat.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Wouldn't happen if it was Omega


No, it would do a fly past and drop crap on it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> That ice thread is gotta of control! LOL
> 
> And I just hit my 4000th post on it!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...-model-5203239-post51987737.html#post51987737


Congratulations!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> He's called us fools and assssholes. Just called us losers a minute ago.


This is typical WUS mob behaviour and I think some people went overboard. The OP is feeling like he is attacked and is retaliating.

Play what you will over there but please make sure he doesn't follow you guys here like that fake white gold Sub guy did.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> View attachment 15228467
> 
> Back to the DJ today


Looks like a SS DJ41 with 18K WG fluted bezel, Jubilee bracelet and Rhodium stick dial, my favorite DJ along with the black stick dial.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> He's called us fools and assssholes. Just called us losers a minute ago.





BarracksSi said:


> He's not wrong.





mav said:


> Iceboy just got an infraction! LMAO


And you all are happy?

You mob pushed him into reacting as he did and are rejoicing that he copped an infraction?

I wonder what he did to the WUS membership that people had to react like that?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Oh look, now he starts talking it up to raise the price!
> 
> Ok ok,final offer, 175% of original price!


Nah I don't really do that . Only for the misérable alpinist I had ordered and the zodiac the masses wanted


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is typical WUS mob behaviour and I think some people went overboard. The OP is feeling like he is attacked and is retaliating.
> 
> Play what you will over there but please make sure he doesn't follow you guys here like that fake white gold Sub guy did.


Well I admit, I did go a bit overboard. OK, way, way overboard!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> @Galaga - seriously, don't give up the Tudor, even if Lada Galaga says it's okay. It will really never be truly okay with her. Trust me on this.


This^


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And you all are happy?
> 
> You mob pushed him into reacting as he did and are rejoicing that he copped an infraction?
> 
> I wonder what he did to the WUS membership that people had to react like that?


I hate to use "he started it" (and I'm not even sure if he _did_ start it) but he posted to show off the watch; people said they didn't like it; and he started going, "You're all stupid and haters".

So, okay, we took the low road.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Where are the diamonds?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> This I agree with. But the Sub gives him pause because there is not so much differentiation from his GMT.





Sappie66 said:


> @Galaga - seriously, don't give up the Tudor, even if Lada Galaga says it's okay. It will really never be truly okay with her. Trust me on this.


I agree with what you said and his opinion on it. Having seen them side by side, I do agree with him that the GMT Master II LN and a SubC overlaps too much. It is also the reason why I want a BLNR as I already have a SubC. My other choice for a GMT watch is the Explorer II polar (currently waitlisted) as I think a white dial will give me some diversity.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And you all are happy?
> 
> You mob pushed him into reacting as he did and are rejoicing that he copped an infraction?
> 
> *I wonder what he did to the WUS membership* that people had to react like that?


Her did manage to unite Rolex and GS fanbouys I'll give him that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Looks like a SS DJ41 with 18K WG fluted bezel, Jubilee bracelet and Rhodium stick dial, my favorite DJ along with the black stick dial.


That's the new DJ41. It has the coronet in the dial at the 6 o'clock


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Looks like a SS DJ41 with 18K WG fluted bezel, Jubilee bracelet and Rhodium stick dial, my favorite DJ along with the black stick dial.


I went back and forth between this one or the updated DJ36 with the black dial for a while, but when I saw this one in person it was a pretty easy choice! Hard to beat the rhodium dial IMO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Boo-Ka-Kay whitening cream and vibrating massage therapy always works. Try it.


Make sure you apply the cream liberally, enough to cover the entire face though. You don't want to end up with spots...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Make sure you apply the cream liberally, enough to cover the entire face though. You don't want to end up with spots...


Three or four people helping with the application should be sufficient to cover the face.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> He's called us fools and assssholes. Just called us losers a minute ago.


I smell a second infraction.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Panerol Forte I'm curious, have you ever considered a Philippe Dufour? Beautiful works of art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great looking one.. Something that JLC would make....

Probably PF has already has those, or is he Philippe Dufour :think::think:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> That ice thread is gotta of control! LOL
> 
> And I just hit my 4000th post on it!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...-model-5203239-post51987737.html#post51987737


Appears Mod Mike had enough and locked it.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I gotta try one on. There's something a little off when I look at it. Gotta see it in the metal.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It may be the cyclops .. I found the cyclops a bit off. Spoils the symmetry a bit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He should keep the Tudor BBB because that is a missus watch and sell the PO and MM. Then he will make room for that Speedmaster and another Rolex, maybe a Submariner. His collection will be complete.


Doubt G sees it that way.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Appears Mod Mike had enough and locked it.


It was the best thing for that thread.

He put it out of its misery and will prevent the OP posting something that may get him banned


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And you all are happy?
> 
> You mob pushed him into reacting as he did and are rejoicing that he copped an infraction?
> 
> I wonder what he did to the WUS membership that people had to react like that?


OoO does not suffer fools.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Doubt G sees it that way.


He was targeting a six watch collection if I recall correctly.

He and I need to talk.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> OoO does not suffer fools.


LOL. I always enjoy seeing your gifs bro 59.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Nah I don't really do that . Only for the misérable alpinist I had ordered and the zodiac the masses wanted


Maybe Jason10mm has a larger wrist than you and is actually capable of getting a decent fit with a five-digit watch bracelet without removing a permanent link at 6:00.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Well I admit, I did go a bit overboard. OK, way, way overboard!


OP had it coming with that gaudy ruined GS.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It was the best thing for that thread.
> 
> He put it out of its misery and will prevent the OP posting something that may get him banned


We will always have the memories.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Maybe Jason10mm has a larger wrist than you and is actually capable of getting a decent fit with a five-digit watch bracelet without removing a permanent link at 6:00.


Wouldn't be hard to have a larger wrist than me


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I agree with what you said and his opinion on it. Having seen them side by side, I do agree with him that the GMT Master II LN and a SubC overlaps too much. It is also the reason why I want a BLNR as I already have a SubC. My other choice for a GMT watch is the Explorer II polar (currently waitlisted) as I think a white dial will give me some diversity.


Definitely go with a BLNR over a Polar Explorer II if you have a choice.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, it's too simple for my taste, I need more frills in a watch. Of course, the guy does beautiful work, but it doesn't fit my style. I don't know if you mentioned his daughter taking over, but I don't think that she is a watchmaker, she just helps him with the administrative work as far as I remember


#NRA


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> We will always have the memories.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> I went back and forth between this one or the updated DJ36 with the black dial for a while, but when I saw this one in person it was a pretty easy choice! Hard to beat the rhodium dial IMO


I would prefer a DJ41 over a DJ36 even on my scrawny 6.75" wrist. Ya did good!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I smell a second infraction.


He'll have to initiate a brand new thread for that as his thread is now locked.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He was targeting a six watch collection if I recall correctly.
> 
> He and I need to talk.


Should you and Galaga get into a debate, I'll bet you'll get shut down.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> He'll have to initiate a brand new thread for that as his thread is now locked.


Yeah I spoke too soon.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I always enjoy seeing your gifs bro 59.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Made over 1m au selling fake Rolex and was convicted for part of it..
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...lex-watches/&usg=AOvVaw0U8377FwG-VXYuIZc7jMJw


So what happened to the victims?
He gets to pay back a pitiful sum and the rest of them have to wear their losses?

I don't get this legal bullsh1t.

If I have a debt to the Tax Office, they will garnishee my wages *forever* until I pay it back, but the court gets to forgive his debt to these victims, who have potentially saved for many years to be able to afford their dream watch.

That's just wrong...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Wasn't "Mercedes" taken from the daughter's name of one of the founders?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah..

My wife yesterday asked me the same . Did you know the how it became Mercedes Benz ?

https://businessideaslab.com/mercedes-benz-name-origin/


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And you all are happy?
> 
> You mob pushed him into reacting as he did and are rejoicing that he copped an infraction?
> 
> I wonder what he did to the WUS membership that people had to react like that?


I have mixed feelings. If it was stealth advertising for a jeweler, I consider the abuse was well deserved. If not, it was too much.

I like the pieces to fit together, and to me they don't, at least not in the OP's telling . This is not generally who a GS buyer is or what a GS buyer does. It's an affront to the design philosophy and people who are into the diamond thing usually aren't attracted to that platform as a starting point. Is he just a guy who likes bling and got a good deal on a fancy watch? Maybe, but again, how often does somebody looking for a good deal on a fancy watch choose GS? Also, how did he get those photos? The jewelers I know are about as keen on being documented as mechanics or electronics techs. You've all seen the sign: Repairs $50, $100 if you watch, $200 if you help. Sure, somebody may have agreed to be photographed while they worked (and perhaps weren't asked permission for publication), but it's unusual. That's one too many unlikely things in a story for me not to wonder.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I used to ride horses when I was younger. Can still ride one well but moved to bikes because they were faster.
> 
> One of my dreams is to ride the outback and camp everywhere under the stars. During some of my work trips, I stayed in some of the most remote areas in Australia. No electronic devices, phone, no wifi, just pure bliss. Me, a few workers and skippy.
> 
> You cannot imagine how the body feels without being bombarded by all the electrical waves and signals in the air. Best sleep I ever had.


Mate, IMO That experience would be the best one can get.... |>

Just stare at the stars lying down and just chit chat.... No horse though - dont know horse riding..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> "Emil Jellinek, a European automobile entrepreneur who worked with DMG, created the trademark in 1902, naming the 1901.Mercedes.35 hp after his daughter.Mercedes.Jellinek. ... In 1901, the.name."Mercedes" was registered by Daimler-Motoren-Gesellschaft (DMG) worldwide as a protected trademark."
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


#NRA


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> The GS bling thread has delayed my catch-up significantly. Very entertaining though.


I was trying to avoid it, but I guess I now have to go and have a look at it.

I'll try to resist posting a comment though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> They came standard on older BMWs!
> Now they don't anymore because even with wrenches it wouldn't help...
> 
> My mechanic often joke about needing a super computer just to do a diagnostic, and another to decipher the diagnostic itself.


All ECU's in the new ones are supposed to help the repair easier. But now not even a mechanic can fix it , without the software.

ECU's and their software....


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. They both do look like crooks.


LOL! Paul looks like an undertaker from around Oliver Twist time.
The guy who would open the door to the morgue and greet you with a smile that says you'll never be leaving.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Very true, as every member here on WUS are compulsive watch buyers. Otherwise, we would have long logged off and stopped reading watch forums.


Remember when bro Galaga used to say 'this will be my last watch' or 'this will complete the collection' lol?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Remember when bro Galaga used to say 'this will be my last watch' or 'this will complete the collection' lol?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ this. Gold.


+1

LOL....:-d:-d


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All caught up, finally.
> 
> I woke up and check the thread and somehow dozed off.
> 
> Just woke up again for the second time this morning and finished catching up.


|>

Still catching up mate


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Remember when bro Galaga used to say 'this will be my last watch' or 'this will complete the collection' lol?


There's never such a thing as a last watch for us watch guys.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Anybody watch that Paul Thorpe watch dealer on youtube?
> The more i watch of him the more creepy and sketchy he comes off as, is it just me?
> I used to think he was ok but a few things of late has made me go right off him.


I used to watch him sometime back, but not lately..

He seems pretty good then, need to check his latest videos...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mav said:


> There's never such a thing as a last watch for us watch guys.


^^ This |>


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> OP had it coming with that gaudy ruined GS.


Tiffany's still trembling_, _even after I promised I would never do that to her. Poor girl, my bad for showing her that thread...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Definitely go with a BLNR over a Polar Explorer II if you have a choice.


I have asked my AD to source for me a BLNR. Don't know which one will come in but I will just buy it if the opportunity presents itself.

The Explorer II will become my everyday beater watch like what my Tudor used to be. Air King is doing the duties as a daily wearer in the office.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have to reassure my little girl.









_"There, there. It'll be ok. You're beautiful as you are."_


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Should you and Galaga get into a debate, I'll bet you'll get shut down.


No, we won't do it on OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, we won't do it on OoO.


Nobody wins an argument with Galaga, either on or off OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So what happened to the victims?
> He gets to pay back a pitiful sum and the rest of them have to wear their losses?
> 
> I don't get this legal bullsh1t.
> ...


It's wrong and it sucks. I think the law allows for restitution in full or partial and if he has served a sentence, then that sentence sort of "pays" for it. We had a mortgage broker here in Perth back in the 2000s who would prey on unsuspecting elderly people in her church and convinced them to use the equity in their fully paid up houses to buy investment homes. She generated over a million in fees and left a lot of elderly people broken in her wake. All she got was jail time as she blown all of it away on house, holidays, flashy cars, handbags.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Re: that GS thread.
> 
> In think the OP would have reached a hundred posts by the end of the day. He posts in his own thread and replies to everyone, sometimes he replies to himself. At this rate, he is making Godfrey look like kindergarten.


LOL...I'm yet to look in to that thread..Will go there after i catch up here.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> OoO does not suffer fools.


LOL.....

Gif master at it again....:-!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, IMO That experience would be the best one can get.... |>
> 
> Just stare at the stars lying down and just chit chat.... No horse though - dont know horse riding..


A picture from a few years back.









Horse riding pictures go way back before mobile phones had cameras. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> All ECU's in the new ones are supposed to help the repair easier. But now not even a mechanic can fix it , without the software.
> 
> ECU's and their software....


That's the idea. At least cars in the VAG and BMW use DIN standard. Try Mercedes and their STAR diagnostic tool. It is almost like Rolex. Only an authorised service centre will have access to the STAR diagnostic tool or an independent will need to source a bootleg copy from a grey dealer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> LOL! Paul looks like an undertaker from around Oliver Twist time.
> The guy who would open the door to the morgue and greet you with a smile that says you'll never be leaving.


LOL. I think that is why I don't like to watch his YouTube videos. My current favourite is Jody from Just One More Watch. Funny Scotsman and his mysterious friend, Mr X.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the idea. At least cars in the VAG and BMW use DIN standard. Try Mercedes and their STAR diagnostic tool. It is almost like Rolex. Only an authorised service centre will have access to the STAR diagnostic tool or an independent will need to source a bootleg copy from a grey dealer.


Its sad. :-(

The days were gone when someone with a set of spanners and torque wrench could fix your car..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A picture from a few years back.
> 
> View attachment 15229259
> 
> ...


:-!:-!.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

All caught up here...

Now to the GS Bling..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Remember when bro Galaga used to say 'this will be my last watch' or 'this will complete the collection' lol?


Yes I do.

But I think this time he is serious and that a six watch collection will round off his watches. I think his collection should look like this:
1. Tudor BBB (non negotiable)
2. GMT Master II LN
3. Speedmaster
4. Submariner (maybe a 5 digit, say an LV?)
5. Explorer I or an Oyster Perpetual 39
6. Seiko (one of the LE that he is interested in)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> |>
> 
> Still catching up mate


Take your time.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> @Galaga - seriously, don't give up the Tudor, even if Lada Galaga says it's okay. It will really never be truly okay with her. Trust me on this.


@Galaga.
The man speaks the truth.

"Do whatever you want", does not truly mean you should do whatever you want...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> There's never such a thing as a last watch for us watch guys.


There is. My wife bought me lots of watches back in the 90s just because I wasn't interested in them and we stopped. Then I started again when my wife wanted an Omega and we went to the local AD who told us he was giving up on Omega AD and asked us to buy a Rolex instead. That was the start of the slippery slope downhill for me. LOL


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like eating duck meat.


Yes.
And I don't care if the duck has had a diet enhanced with visions of Rolex's or not...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nobody wins an argument with Galaga, either on or off OoO.


That is true. Hence, you never start an argument with someone you won't beat. ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> LOL...I'm yet to look in to that thread..Will go there after i catch up here.


Don't bother. That thread is a train wreck.

... and I won't get back the 30 minutes of my life wasted on it.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

I just read the story Bro Cobia shared on Jamie thorpe. 

Its really sad that the scammer is getting off with slap in their wrist..And the victims suffer.

But Karma will get him , one way or other..


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And you all are happy?
> 
> You mob pushed him into reacting as he did and are rejoicing that he copped an infraction?
> 
> I wonder what he did to the WUS membership that people had to react like that?


I just came back from reading most of it.

What a waste of time.

I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did as it got derailed rather quickly once the insults started...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, my fingers are feeling twitchy and I have an itch too scratch.

Been doing some research into a white dial watch and came up with these two and would like to see what the OoO brethren thinks.









OR









Both available in a used dealer. The Turn-o-graph looks very cute and I thought it is in very good condition. I like the spot of red on the seconds hand and the red date wheel.

Problem with the Explorer II is that I am waiting for one from my AD so if I buy this, I may end up with two....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, my fingers are feeling twitchy and I have an itch too scratch.

Been doing some research into a white dial watch and came up with these two and would like to see what the OoO brethren thinks.

View attachment 15229301


OR

View attachment 15229303


Both available in a used dealer. The Turn-o-graph looks very cute and I thought it is in very good condition. I like the spot of red on the seconds hand and the red date wheel.

Problem with the Explorer II is that I am waiting for one from my AD so if I buy this, I may end up with two....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I just came back from reading most of it.
> 
> *What a waste of time.*
> 
> I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did as it got derailed rather quickly once the insults started.....


^^^ This.

I want back my 30 minutes wasted on that stupid thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I just came back from reading most of it.
> 
> *What a waste of time.*
> 
> I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did as it got derailed rather quickly once the insults started.....


^^^ This.

I want back my 30 minutes wasted on that stupid thread.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I am back weirdos










And this showed up while I was gone


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Appears Mod Mike had enough and locked it.


And poor Sarge had to waste his time to edit so many posts.

No wonder he doesn't have time to post here having to deal with threads like that...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> And poor Sarge had to waste his time to edit so many posts.
> 
> No wonder he doesn't have time to post here having to deal with threads like that...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


imho they should delete the whole thing and not edit crap out


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Also, during the course of my research into the Turn-o-Graph, I found an old friend of the Rolex forum who hasn't posted here since he got chased out of the village.

He is now very active in the sales listing page but I was wondering how he managed to list his watches for sale if he did not get to the mandatory 100 posts?









Do you want to guess who it is?

Bingo!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Also, during the course of my research into the Turn-o-Graph, I found an old friend of the Rolex forum who hasn't posted here since he got chased out of the village.

He is now very active in the sales listing page but I was wondering how he managed to list his watches for sale if he did not get to the mandatory 100 posts?

View attachment 15229311


Do you want to guess who it is?

Bingo!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Like... WTF? I got three double posts in a row!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I am back weirdos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pussy.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, my fingers are feeling twitchy and I have an itch too scratch.
> 
> Been doing some research into a white dial watch and came up with these two and would like to see what the OoO brethren thinks.
> 
> ...


Tough choice. I have a soft spot for the white TOG, but also I like Polar Exp II, although I prefer the older version because it's smaller.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I was trying to avoid it, but I guess I now have to go and have a look at it.
> 
> I'll try to resist posting a comment though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Temptation was gone by the time I got there, as it was already locked.

"Don't feed the troll" is an old forum saying, and in this case maybe someone should have said it early...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Also, during the course of my research into the Turn-o-Graph, I found an old friend of the Rolex forum who hasn't posted here since he got chased out of the village.
> 
> He is now very active in the sales listing page but I was wondering how he managed to list his watches for sale if he did not get to the mandatory 100 posts?
> 
> ...


Did he qualify prior to the 100 post requirement? In any case, he should have been banned for longer.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's wrong and it sucks. I think the law allows for restitution in full or partial and if he has served a sentence, then that sentence sort of "pays" for it. We had a mortgage broker here in Perth back in the 2000s who would prey on unsuspecting elderly people in her church and convinced them to use the equity in their fully paid up houses to buy investment homes. She generated over a million in fees and left a lot of elderly people broken in her wake. All she got was jail time as she blown all of it away on house, holidays, flashy cars, handbags.


The victims should have a voice/choice.
Even if the person gets jail time, there is no reason to forgive the debt.

A suspended sentence after years of living off the proceeds of crime is an abuse of justice...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> LOL...I'm yet to look in to that thread..Will go there after i catch up here.


Don't bother.
Save yourself the pain...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, my fingers are feeling twitchy and I have an itch too scratch.
> 
> Been doing some research into a white dial watch and came up with these two and would like to see what the OoO brethren thinks.
> 
> ...


If the Exp2 comes up after you've already bought one, just pass on it. Surely you aren't obligated to buy. And yes, please don't call you Shirley.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> I just read the story Bro Cobia shared on Jamie thorpe.
> 
> Its really sad that the scammer is getting off with slap in their wrist..And the victims suffer.
> 
> But Karma will get him , one way or other..


What was really sad was Pauls weak attempt at addressing it, he referred to his son as a 'relative' and danced round the whole thing, made me very suspicious.
To be fair Paul was never linked to it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I think that is why I don't like to watch his YouTube videos. My current favourite is Jody from Just One More Watch. Funny Scotsman and his mysterious friend, Mr X.


Is Mr. X like the watch Stig?

Someone should do a tongue in cheek watch show in a Top Gear vein and then replicate some of the comparison threads on here with real watches, destroying them in the process of testing them...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The victims should have a voice/choice.
> Even if the person gets jail time, there is no reason to forgive the debt.
> 
> A suspended sentence after years of living off the proceeds of crime is an abuse of justice...
> ...


Tell that to the guy who brought down Britain's oldest bank. He entered a lot of dodgy trades and single handedly lost a few billion pounds.

Of course, he doesn't have the money in the first place so he served his time in jail and is now a celebrity of sorts giving speeches of how he bankrupted a bank.

Now, how does that work?.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Tough choice. I have a soft spot for the white TOG, but also I like Polar Exp II, although I prefer the older version because it's smaller.


I know about the ToG but never considered it seriously until the missus saw it and say, "hey! This is nice!"


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Doubt G sees it that way.


Exactly. The PO and the MM are more than just watches to me. The PO is my identity and the MM is for me the apex of Seiko.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> But I think this time he is serious and that a six watch collection will round off his watches. I think his collection should look like this:
> 1. Tudor BBB (non negotiable)
> ...


Only one Seiko!

Everybody needs at least 6 seiko divers at bare minimum.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Its sad. :-(
> 
> The days were gone when someone with a set of spanners and torque wrench could fix your car..


Or you could verify what they were doing.

I just recently bad to step in when my son took his first car in for his first service and the dealer tried to take advantage.

They quoted 7 hours labour for a job that is specified at 2 hours in the service guide and tried to charge for a part that Honda is providing for free as part of ongoing goodwill due to it being a known issue.

The work is now being done for free after I called them out on it and took it to the dealer principal.

I'm disgusted that they would do this sort of thing to a first time car owner.

No wonder the kids these days have no interest in cars...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I think that is why I don't like to watch his YouTube videos. My current favourite is Jody from Just One More Watch. Funny Scotsman and his mysterious friend, Mr X.


He seems like a nice guy but my God he reviews some garbage watches.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> All caught up here...
> 
> Now to the GS Bling..


Noooooo!

Don't do it.

Save yourself from the pain...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> If the Exp2 comes up after you've already bought one, just pass on it. Surely you aren't obligated to buy. And yes, please don't call you Shirley.


The problem with me is that if the Explorer II comes along, I will buy it as I know I am the first owner. Then comes the problem of selling this.

If I buy the ToG, I have an opportunity to keep the ToG for its quirkinesses and have the Explorer II when it gets "allocated" to me. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> What was really sad was Pauls weak attempt at addressing it, he referred to his son as a 'relative' and danced round the whole thing, made me very suspicious.
> To be fair Paul was never linked to it.


Yeah, he should call out his son like he talks bad about fakes on his channel.

What is a poor show on his part is denying his son publicly and calling him a "relative". If I was his son, I would have disowned him and told the old man to F off.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> But I think this time he is serious and that a six watch collection will round off his watches. I think his collection should look like this:
> 1. Tudor BBB (non negotiable)
> ...


I wouldn't dare start a thread asking for opinions on my collection. It would be a disaster...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Is Mr. X like the watch Stig?
> 
> Someone should do a tongue in cheek watch show in a Top Gear vein and then replicate some of the comparison threads on here with real watches, destroying them in the process of testing them...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Let's pitch this to Channel 10. Might be the next big hit after Masterchef?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> But I think this time he is serious and that a six watch collection will round off his watches. I think his collection should look like this:
> 1. Tudor BBB (non negotiable)
> ...


The Tudor is still the most vulnerable. If it wasn't a present it would have been sold long ago. I'm in no rush for the Speedmaster but I do like it. PO and Marinemaster stay. The only way the MM will go is if they lose it in Japan. It's still there being serviced and I miss it terribly. The new gilt Seiko MASis just beautiful. I need to confirm it's beauty in the flesh. I love a black and gold bezel on a diver when it's done properly as as @Cobia stated, they nailed it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, my fingers are feeling twitchy and I have an itch too scratch.
> 
> Been doing some research into a white dial watch and came up with these two and would like to see what the OoO brethren thinks.
> 
> ...


The Polar Explorer 2. All day every day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Or you could verify what they were doing.
> 
> I just recently bad to step in when my son took his first car in for his first service and the dealer tried to take advantage.
> 
> ...


Good on you! At least you are involved with your son and keeping tabs on dodgy business practices


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> He seems like a nice guy but my God he reviews some garbage watches.


That is his unique selling proposition. People watch him because he reviews affordable watches.

I think he is smart because he goes after the bigger pool of customers.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> I just read the story Bro Cobia shared on Jamie thorpe.
> 
> Its really sad that the scammer is getting off with slap in their wrist..And the victims suffer.
> 
> But Karma will get him , one way or other..


I hope Karma can get the victims real Rolex's as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Only one Seiko!
> 
> Everybody needs at least 6 seiko divers at bare minimum.


I have 5 and am working on 6. I actually regret selling the cocktail time. They've hit well over AUD$1k now. I sold mine for a pissy $500.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I wouldn't dare start a thread asking for opinions on my collection. It would be a disaster...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I learnt a lesson the last time I started one. I needed to make a list and cross out the duplicates until I was left with 5 or 6. They all ended up being Rolex's and the occasional Zenith and one GO, VC, ALS.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, my fingers are feeling twitchy and I have an itch too scratch.
> 
> Been doing some research into a white dial watch and came up with these two and would like to see what the OoO brethren thinks.
> 
> ...


That Turn-o-graph is a special watch and beats the Explorer hands down.

That's only my opinion though, and I have some strange personal preferences that enter into that choice such that I don't like numerical indices much...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The Tudor is still the most vulnerable. If it wasn't a present it would have been sold long ago. I'm in no rush for the Speedmaster but I do like it. PO and Marinemaster stay. The only way the MM will go is if they lose it in Japan. It's still there being serviced and I miss it terribly. The new gilt Seiko MASis just beautiful. I need to confirm it's beauty in the flesh. I love a black and gold bezel on a diver when it's done properly as as @Cobia stated, they nailed it.


I thought you were serious about the MAS but I recall seeing a post that you decided not to buy it for some lame reason, can't remember though


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The Polar Explorer 2. All day every day.


The polar is in a used dealer in The Strand. It's the new Mk II dial with the bolder text.

ToG is in Melbourne.

Both reputable sellers so I am confident to buy it unseen.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I hope Karma can get the victims real Rolex's as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. Karma's a beeech.

And with that, the victims ain't gonna get their real Rolex.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The polar is in a used dealer in The Strand.


Who? I'll check it out for you and get a better discount.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Who? I'll check it out for you and get a better discount.


Nah, it's okay. Thanks for the offer. I troubled you enough the last time.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, it's okay. Thanks for the offer. I troubled you enough the last time.


If they want more than retail I'd be waiting for the new one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The problem with me is that if the Explorer II comes along, I will buy it as I know I am the first owner. Then comes the problem of selling this.
> 
> If I buy the ToG, I have an opportunity to keep the ToG for its quirkinesses and have the Explorer II when it gets "allocated" to me. LOL.


That's easy, then. Get the ToG and wait for _your_ ExpII.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> @Galaga.
> The man speaks the truth.
> 
> "Do whatever you want", does not truly mean you should do whatever you want...
> ...


Just make sure your funeral suit matches that Tudor when you're placed in your casket at the time of your burial.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> The Tudor is still the most vulnerable. If it wasn't a present it would have been sold long ago. I'm in no rush for the Speedmaster but I do like it. PO and Marinemaster stay. The only way the MM will go is if they lose it in Japan. It's still there being serviced and I miss it terribly. The new gilt Seiko MASis just beautiful. I need to confirm it's beauty in the flesh. I love a black and gold bezel on a diver when it's done properly as as @Cobia stated, they nailed it.


I will get one we can then split the ownership and pass it around like a cheap -----


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> There's never such a thing as a last watch for us watch guys.


Paraphrasing - "Only the dead have worn their last watch"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> The Polar Explorer 2. All day every day.


^this x 10^20


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> If they want more than retail I'd be waiting for the new one.


I knew you'll say that 

Yeah, what's holding me back on this is that it's advertised as $13,900 which is $2k above retail.

Most retailers in Australia lost a sense of pricing when the exchange rate went south. They peg it to bloody Chrono24 and justify that because it is US$8k, they need to sell it as AU$14k. I wonder if they can see my fully erect middle finger?

I got into an argument with my local grey dealer in Perth the other time when he wanted $15.5k for a 2017 model. He commented that I didn't appreciate Rolex value and what it means to collectors. I burst out laughing and told him to come back to earth. I told him I could buy the watch but I was not stupid.

The prices they are asking is line ball with a BNIB from Hong Kong with stickers. Of course I will end up paying GST on it as well but I will gladly pay tax even if it means I don't buy from these vultures.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's easy, then. Get the ToG and wait for _your_ ExpII.


Those were my thoughts. I just needed some affirmation


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> I am back weirdos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww.

How cute...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Paraphrasing - "Only the dead have worn their last watch"


Oh, I never say that.

Superstition on my part. Unfounded but happened to my brother when he said "this is so good and it will be the last one I will ever need"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> imho they should delete the whole thing and not edit crap out


I think he was just giving some people a little leeway rather than dealing out infractions.

Most of the edits were in posts from long time members...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> ^this x 10^20


Everyone likes a sports watch


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I knew you'll say that
> 
> Yeah, what's holding me back on this is that it's advertised as $13,900 which is $2k above retail.
> 
> ...


No chance I'd pay that. Just wait. I've tried the 40mm one in black and it's too small. All this talk it will go back to 40mm is silly talk. This 42mm will stay as is for a while yet. You'll get it.

Be patient.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Also, during the course of my research into the Turn-o-Graph, I found an old friend of the Rolex forum who hasn't posted here since he got chased out of the village.
> 
> He is now very active in the sales listing page but I was wondering how he managed to list his watches for sale if he did not get to the mandatory 100 posts?
> 
> ...


He's done the right thing and registered himself as a dealer with the forum.

I think he is on the level...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, my fingers are feeling twitchy and I have an itch too scratch.
> 
> Been doing some research into a white dial watch and came up with these two and would like to see what the OoO brethren thinks.
> 
> ...


Interestingly enough I have owned both of those exact same two watches. I miss the turn-o-graph less than I miss the Polar Explorer II. Much less. Should you end up with two Explorer II's, you'll have no problem moving one along. However should you buy a turn-o-graph, plan on being buried with it as no one else will want to buy it. It's that unpopular.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like... WTF? I got three double posts in a row!!!


So you are taking over as the DP master.

Reminds me.

@Gunnar_917 where are you?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> And poor Sarge had to waste his time to edit so many posts.
> 
> No wonder he doesn't have time to post here having to deal with threads like that...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Glad I stayed out of that thread. Maybe I'll go back later and read what was said.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The one amazing thing about this watch is the accuracy.
Literally running at plus 1 second.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, my fingers are feeling twitchy and I have an itch too scratch.
> 
> Been doing some research into a white dial watch and came up with these two and would like to see what the OoO brethren thinks.
> 
> ...


Turn-o-Graph for me. Always felt it was underappreciated. Rolex gave their designers some rein and they done good. Too bad it never caught on the way I thought it would have...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Did he qualify prior to the 100 post requirement? In any case, he should have been banned for longer.


I didn't realise he got banned?

I thought he just started posting pictures and got called out for the pictures being "borrowed" from sales posts in another forum and was initially thought to be a scammer.

He then came clean and all was cleared up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Also, during the course of my research into the Turn-o-Graph, I found an old friend of the Rolex forum who hasn't posted here since he got chased out of the village.
> 
> He is now very active in the sales listing page but I was wondering how he managed to list his watches for sale if he did not get to the mandatory 100 posts?
> 
> ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tell that to the guy who brought down Britain's oldest bank. He entered a lot of dodgy trades and single handedly lost a few billion pounds.
> 
> Of course, he doesn't have the money in the first place so he served his time in jail and is now a celebrity of sorts giving speeches of how he bankrupted a bank.
> 
> Now, how does that work?.


So much wrong in the world when we celebrate criminals.

A large part of what he earns now should go back to his victims...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Tough choice. I have a soft spot for the white TOG, but also I like Polar Exp II, although I prefer the older version because it's smaller.


I too had a soft spot for the TOG but found the shine quickly wore off. Not all that popular and not as easily sold as some other Rolexes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I am back weirdos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch but you get TWO Big Likes for your new friend!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I didn't realise he got banned?
> 
> I thought he just started posting pictures and got called out for the pictures being "borrowed" from sales posts in another forum and was initially thought to be a scammer.
> 
> ...


I forgot if he got banned, but he definitely got his ass handed to him when he said "I'm not a dealer, I just deal in watches" and alluded to wanting to avoid the taxes that go with running a business.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The polar is in a used dealer in The Strand. It's the new Mk II dial with the bolder text.
> 
> ToG is in Melbourne.
> 
> Both reputable sellers so I am confident to buy it unseen.


ToG, ToG, ToG!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I am back weirdos
> 
> And this showed up while I was gone


Norm says "hey noob"


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have to reassure my little girl.
> 
> View attachment 15229201
> 
> ...


...thinking, thinking....









Ah, hell no!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Everyone likes a sports watch


I come here for the exponential notation.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Interestingly enough I have owned both of those exact same two watches. I miss the turn-o-graph less than I miss the Polar Explorer II. Much less. Should you end up with two Explorer II's, you'll have no problem moving one along. However should you buy a turn-o-graph, plan on being buried with it as no one else will want to buy it. It's that unpopular.


Wouldn't necessarily say that...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jman, what's the little guy's name?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Norm says "hey noob"
> View attachment 15229417


And tell the new guy he has to chime in when his best buddy's thinking about a new watch...

Charlie got the memo. Told him he has just one job in this house...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman, what's the little guy's name?


Loki


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> No chance I'd pay that. Just wait. I've tried the 40mm one in black and it's too small. *All this talk it will go back to 40mm is silly talk. This 42mm will stay as is for a while yet.* You'll get it.
> 
> Be patient.


I'm afraid you're right about that. I can go 40 on this kind of watch, but 42 is really pushing it. My lug-to-lug limit is 48 unless there's good curvature.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> He's done the right thing and registered himself as a dealer with the forum.
> 
> I think he is on the level...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


If that's the case, I retract my previous statement on banning. My biggest objection was to his not being straightforward on that topic.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I didn't realise he got banned?
> 
> I thought he just started posting pictures and got called out for the pictures being "borrowed" from sales posts in another forum and was initially thought to be a scammer.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if he actually got I time out, but thought he did.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Out and about earlier...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> ...thinking, thinking....
> 
> View attachment 15229419
> 
> ...


I like that one a lot. I try not to look at it much.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> No chance I'd pay that. Just wait. I've tried the 40mm one in black and it's too small. All this talk it will go back to 40mm is silly talk. This 42mm will stay as is for a while yet. You'll get it.
> 
> Be patient.


Thanks mate. Good & sound advice from you as always 

I know which direction my watch purchasing decision will go.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> He's done the right thing and registered himself as a dealer with the forum.
> 
> I think he is on the level...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Ah! Voila! Makes sense.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Interestingly enough I have owned both of those exact same two watches. I miss the turn-o-graph less than I miss the Polar Explorer II. Much less. Should you end up with two Explorer II's, you'll have no problem moving one along. However should you buy a turn-o-graph, plan on being buried with it as no one else will want to buy it. It's that unpopular.


Wow!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So you are taking over as the DP master.
> 
> Reminds me.
> 
> ...


He's awake. I think he is 30 pages behind....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The one amazing thing about this watch is the accuracy.
> Literally running at plus 1 second.
> 
> View attachment 15229401


Maybe I should buy a BBB instead ya?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Turn-o-Graph for me. Always felt it was underappreciated. Rolex gave their designers some rein and they done good. Too bad it never caught on the way I thought it would have...


I think J-mod has one too?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I didn't realise he got banned?
> 
> I thought he just started posting pictures and got called out for the pictures being "borrowed" from sales posts in another forum and was initially thought to be a scammer.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I recall that episode hence why I said he was an old "friend" of the forum....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So much wring in the world when we celebrate criminals.
> 
> A large part of what he earns now should go back to his victims...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Don't think he can ever pay back what he lost. Thousands of people lost their jobs and the Queen lost her personal bank to.... the Germans. LOL.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Loki


Marvel link to having 9 lives? 👍


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Marvel link to having 9 lives?


Nice milestone


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I like that one a lot. I try not to look at it much.


I'll try not to post it too much....


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Drinking beers with some friends on the front porch. Shiny toy in background is our Toyota beast.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nice milestone


Huh, wut? Anything I got, I 59'd.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let's pitch this to Channel 10. Might be the next big hit after Masterchef?


We could call it MasterDouche...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good on you! At least you are involved with your son and keeping tabs on dodgy business practices


I wanted him to learn on his own, and I even got in touch with the service manager in advance to let them know he was a first time owner and to give him a good experience so they can have a loyal customer.

Some people are just despicable human beings...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Marvel link to having 9 lives? ?





Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nice milestone





Marendra said:


> Huh, wut? Anything I got, I 59'd.


2/3 Godfrey....

Looks like 4 posts disappeared into a black hole....


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Huh, wut? Anything I got, I 59'd.


Aww man. I see some shuffling. It originally said you were #8500.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Marendra said:


> I'll try not to post it too much....
> 
> View attachment 15229553


Awesome watch


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, my fingers are feeling twitchy and I have an itch too scratch.
> 
> Been doing some research into a white dial watch and came up with these two and would like to see what the OoO brethren thinks.
> 
> ...


My vote goes for Explorer II.

And my suggestion would be to wait for the AD , if you have a good rapport with them . Or go with the used dealer.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Don't bother.
> Save yourself the pain...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thanks all.... Keeping away from that... |>


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Aww man. I see some shuffling. It originally said you were #8500.


No worries.... backed into it with my wut post.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> What was really sad was Pauls weak attempt at addressing it, he referred to his son as a 'relative' and danced round the whole thing, made me very suspicious.
> To be fair Paul was never linked to it.


Oh, I didn't know that. I thought Paul for a no nonsense guy and honest based on his earlier videos.

you should call a spade a spade.

Thanks for the link mate.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Awesome watch


Love to see your GMTs too.... Saw your 16710 the other day, but it's been a while since you posted your GS.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Or you could verify what they were doing.
> 
> I just recently bad to step in when my son took his first car in for his first service and the dealer tried to take advantage.
> 
> ...


Oh.. that's terrible and disgusting. A non petrol head guy would fall in their trap for sure.

Greed wont serve them good.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, *he should call out his son like he talks bad about fakes on his channel*.
> 
> What is a poor show on his part is denying his son publicly and calling him a "relative". If I was his son, I would have disowned him and told the old man to F off.


^^^100% agree mate


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> So you are taking over as the DP master.
> 
> Reminds me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Where is @Gunnar_917 ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I am back weirdos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you new kitten is a lot cuter than the mutt we inherited. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I am back weirdos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch and cute friend too |>


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> If that's the case, I retract my previous statement on banning. My biggest objection was to his not being straightforward on that topic.


I'm not sure I recall correctly either so don't take my comments as a statement of fact...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't think he can ever pay back what he lost. Thousands of people lost their jobs and the Queen lost her personal bank to.... the Germans. LOL.


Doesn't matter.
Garnishee his income forever...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Oh.. that's terrible and disgusting. A non petrol head guy would fall in their trap for sure.
> 
> Greed wont serve them good.


Well, they've lost us as customers and anyone we come into contact with will be warned off, but I suspect it's their standard behaviour and they don't really care.

I reported the exchange to Honda Australia and they refused to get involved, so they don't care either...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I'm not sure I recall correctly either so don't take my comments as a statement of fact...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You're probably right that he's now a registered dealer, and that's enough to retire my objection. Not that I would buy from him.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We could call it MasterDouche...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sounds posh. I think the concept can be kinda like Pawn Stars meets Top Gear.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Aww man. I see some shuffling. It originally said you were #8500.


Somebody's post got deleted


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> My vote goes for Explorer II.
> 
> And my suggestion would be to wait for the AD , if you have a good rapport with them . Or go with the used dealer.


AD. I have 4 or 5 in the "waitlist"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Somebody's post got deleted


Wait. I think my post got deleted as well.

The OP from the Grand Seiko thread followed @mav here and posted something which I responded to him to not come here and cause trouble.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Or you could verify what they were doing.
> 
> I just recently bad to step in when my son took his first car in for his first service and the dealer tried to take advantage.
> 
> ...


Since I worked at dealerships forever, I can understand this. It's a damm shame especially at a Honda dealership. If they would just pay their techs a guaranteed salary instead of that flag rate crap. Just doesn't work but they just won't do things right.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait. I think my post got deleted as well.
> 
> The OP from the Grand Seiko thread followed @mav here and posted something which I responded to him to not come here and cause trouble.


Looks like he's been banned...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Looks like he's been banned...


Oh? Really?

Shame


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That must have been uncomfortable for you as a kid and having to help out around the farm. You know what? I think that you are not allergic to corn but it is the fine prickly dust like particles that embed in your skin causing the skin irritation rash like thing. I break out in rashes when I am working near our farming/wheat belt area as those fine particles are flaring in the air and I have looked at them under high magnification


Hell who knows? But I rode it like a horse.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow!


Maybe I was a bit harsh but recall taking a soaking when I sold my TOG, much more than any Rolex I've ever owned. Obviously left a bad taste about that specific model although YMMV ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Marendra said:


> I'll try not to post it too much....
> 
> View attachment 15229553


One of the better looking GS's I've seen.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I finally scrolled through that iced out GS thread. He might not have suffered the same degree of abuse had he done that to an Omega. That OP is such a tool ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait. I think my post got deleted as well.
> 
> The OP from the Grand Seiko thread followed @mav here and posted something which I responded to him to not come here and cause trouble.


Good moderation then.

Well done whichever one did it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, my fingers are feeling twitchy and I have an itch too scratch.
> 
> Been doing some research into a white dial watch and came up with these two and would like to see what the OoO brethren thinks.
> 
> ...


Does anybody really like that white explorer II?

I find it very unattractive and you know how refined my tastes are.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Does anybody really like that white explorer II?
> 
> I find it very unattractive and you know how refined my tastes are.


I sorta liked it when it was 40mm.... but 42 is huge. Like the old hands better as well.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Since I worked at dealerships forever, I can understand this. It's a damm shame especially at a Honda dealership. If they would just pay their techs a guaranteed salary instead of that flag rate crap. Just doesn't work but they just won't do things right.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Oh, and the hourly rate for labour was over $150, which is more than my Mercedes AMG specialist dealer used to charge.

I think they have delusions of being a luxury brand...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Looks like he's been banned...


Can't say I'll miss him...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Does anybody really like that white explorer II?
> 
> I find it very unattractive and you know how refined my tastes are.


The last time I saw one, it was a few days after I saw some GSes for the first time, and the ExpII looked blobby and half-finished by comparison.

But I still like it. It's on my wish list.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think this new bezel insert turned out well.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Oh, and the hourly rate for labour was over $150, which is more than my Mercedes AMG specialist dealer used to charge.
> 
> I think they have delusions of being a luxury brand...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Damm that's just greed. Most of the techs get under $30/hr which means the dealer is making $120 of every hr of that labor. My last dealer gig I was compensated pretty well but they still made a killing off me. Parts were only maybe a 30% markup at best. Such a terrible racket they got going.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hell who knows? But I rode it like a horse.


Yeeha!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Maybe I was a bit harsh but recall taking a soaking when I sold my TOG, much more than any Rolex I've ever owned. Obviously left a bad taste about that specific model although YMMV ...


Funny that the used 15 year old ToG, especially the last 6 digit reference version is more expensive than a new 36mm DJ. 

I think you may have made money if you kept your watch as every model is riding the Paul Newman wave now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I finally scrolled through that iced out GS thread. He might not have suffered the same degree of abuse had he done that to an Omega. That OP is such a tool ...


LOL. And he followed mav here and posted here as well. He is now serving some time in the sin bin.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Good moderation then.
> 
> Well done whichever one did it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Probably Mike.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Does anybody really like that white explorer II?
> 
> I find it very unattractive and you know how refined my tastes are.


There is also an opportunity for a black dial Explorer II. I have seen both but initially didn't like the polar dial so I didn't buy it when I had the chance. Maybe I am feeling a tinge of regret now. Bro Galaga is right as I should wait for my AD to come through with it. I will probably buy the ToG or an OP39.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Does anybody really like that white explorer II?
> 
> I find it very unattractive and you know how refined my tastes are.


Godfrey and #nra... I see some really like it..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> I sorta liked it when it was 40mm.... but 42 is huge. Like the old hands better as well.


Sporty used to laugh at the hands and called it comic


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Oh, and the hourly rate for labour was over $150, which is more than my Mercedes AMG specialist dealer used to charge.
> 
> I think they have delusions of being a luxury brand...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


When I went to a Honda dealer where I used to live back then, the dealer principal looked at my Merc and said to me that Honda = Mercedes and Subaru = BMW. Hahahaha 

If you heard a madman laughing from Melbourne, well, that was me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Godfrey and #nra... I see some really like it..


We respect everyone's opinion


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Damm that's just greed. Most of the techs get under $30/hr which means the dealer is making $120 of every hr of that labor. My last dealer gig I was compensated pretty well but they still made a killing off me. Parts were only maybe a 30% markup at best. Such a terrible racket they got going.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I understand that there's overhead in the dealership with buildings, equipment etc, but I suspect it's a money grab due to income from new car sales slowing/disappearing.

Certainly not going to make me rush out to recommend a Honda to any one though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Funny that the used 15 year old ToG, especially the last 6 digit reference version is more expensive than a new 36mm DJ.
> 
> I think you may have made money if you kept your watch as *every model is riding the Paul Newman wave now*.


This is so true.

So many Daytona sellers in particular trying to associate in any way possible...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Probably Mike.


Probably just followed the carnage and deleted a lot of his inflammatory posts where ever they found them...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Hell who knows? But I rode it like a horse.


TWSS...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> AD. I have 4 or 5 in the "waitlist"


Then I reckon you will have to wait for some time from AD , unless the top three decides to pass on. But not more than retail mate.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sporty used to laugh at the hands and called it comic


 The hour hand on the Polar looks better to be, because it's lumed farther than on the black. The hour hand on the black looks stubby to me.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When I went to a Honda dealer where I used to live back then, the dealer principal looked at my Merc and said to me that Honda = Mercedes and Subaru = BMW. Hahahaha
> 
> If you heard a madman laughing from Melbourne, well, that was me.


I actually showed them my service costs from HSV and AMG (which were lower) and they said they weren't comparable as they didn't do as much, so I made a point of going through it line by line and discovered that they also hadn't changed some filters they had charged for.

The only dealer service dept. I have dealt with in the last 15 years that has been trustworthy has been our Mazda dealer. All the others would always try to put one over if they thought they could get away with it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I understand that there's overhead in the dealership with buildings, equipment etc, but I suspect it's a money grab due to income from new car sales slowing/disappearing.
> 
> *Certainly not going to make me rush out to recommend a Honda to any one though...*
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


In fact, I actually tell people *not* to buy a Honda. They're basically pulling out of Australia with a reduction in models. Stopped Legend a long time ago and stopped Fit/Jazz on top of stopping the Euro Accord. All that is left is the Civic and Odyssey.

They'll soon disappear like Holden. Only time will time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Probably just followed the carnage and deleted a lot of his inflammatory posts where ever they found them...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I think so too. So easy for a mod to follow him as they just check his post history and he'll become history.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> TWSS...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I ignored his statement when he said he rode it hard.... 

We don't want him to go to bed all hard and all, you know?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Then I reckon you will have to wait for some time from AD , unless the top three decides to pass on. But not more than retail mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


No, I meant I am waiting on 4 or 5 watches from them....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I actually showed them my service costs from HSV and AMG (which were lower) and they said they weren't comparable as they didn't do as much, so I made a point of going through it line by line and discovered that they also hadn't changed some filters they had charged for.
> 
> The only dealer service dept. I have dealt with in the last 15 years that has been trustworthy has been our Mazda dealer. All the others would always try to put one over if they thought they could get away with it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I buy a service package these days and just drop the car off and pick it up. I get a loan car of equivalent standard to use during the day. No extra cost and I don't need to worry.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have asked my AD to source for me a BLNR. Don't know which one will come in but I will just buy it if the opportunity presents itself.
> 
> The Explorer II will become my everyday beater watch like what my Tudor used to be. Air King is doing the duties as a daily wearer in the office.


So you're saying while I'm trying to enable bro PF to get an Explorer II Polar, you became collateral damage!

Sorry I'm not sorry...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the idea. At least cars in the VAG and BMW use DIN standard. Try Mercedes and their STAR diagnostic tool. It is almost like Rolex. Only an authorised service centre will have access to the STAR diagnostic tool or an independent will need to source a bootleg copy from a grey dealer.





Krish47 said:


> Its sad. :-(
> 
> The days were gone when someone with a set of spanners and torque wrench could fix your car..


It's bad. According to my mechanic someone's it doesn't help even when you have the diagnostic software. The problem is the wiring degrades over time and the ECUs gets confused with the degraded signal. So what should have been a helping tool for pinpointing the problem, it gives false readings and it all goes back to trial and error to find the actual problem.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, my fingers are feeling twitchy and I have an itch too scratch.
> 
> Been doing some research into a white dial watch and came up with these two and would like to see what the OoO brethren thinks.
> 
> ...


For the first time I answer is not "both". Never liked the turn-o-graph myself. To me it looks like an attempt to make the Datejust sporty and failed.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In fact, I actually tell people *not* to buy a Honda. They're basically pulling out of Australia with a reduction in models. Stopped Legend a long time ago and stopped Fit/Jazz on top of stopping the Euro Accord. All that is left is the Civic and Odyssey.
> 
> They'll soon disappear like Holden. Only time will time.


Pretty sad really, as they used to make some pretty decent cars...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Hell who knows? But I rode it like a horse.


Has someone done this yet? Anyone?

#TWSS!!!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> TWSS...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh, alright.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> For the first time I answer is not "both". Never liked the turn-o-graph myself. To me it looks like an attempt to make the Datejust sporty and failed.


Yeah, that fluted rotating bezel with numbers.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Godfrey and #nra... I see some really like it..


The Explorer II is a watch that looks way better in real life. The way it catches light on wrist is impossible to photograph.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I buy a service package these days and just drop the car off and pick it up. I get a loan car of equivalent standard to use during the day. No extra cost and I don't need to worry.


We did get a service package, and although the quote was pricey, (over $700), I agreed to it as it was my son's first service as an owner and I wanted to get any warranty and recall items taken care of.

The quote included a long list of items - some of which they didn't do - and they gave the car back with a new problem that it didn't have before the service. (VTC Actuator failure).

That's when the bullsh1t started and they tried to claim it was a pre-existing problem.

When I pay $700 + for a major service - I expect them to find *any* pre-existing problems - especially a well known one that's covered in detail by a service bulletin, and that Honda provides free parts for. Subsequently, I expect to be quoted fairly for the repair.

That didn't happen...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So you're saying while I'm trying to enable bro PF to get an Explorer II Polar, you became collateral damage!
> 
> Sorry I'm not sorry...


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> For the first time I answer is not "both". Never liked the turn-o-graph myself. To me it looks like an attempt to make the Datejust sporty and failed.


Wait... didn't you just say you wanted to enable PF to buy a polar Explorer II and you got one yourself?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> It's bad. According to my mechanic someone's it doesn't help even when you have the diagnostic software. The problem is the wiring degrades over time and the ECUs gets confused with the degraded signal. So what should have been a helping tool for pinpointing the problem, it gives false readings and it all goes back to trial and error to find the actual problem.


It's even more fun with "MOST" optical connections used for some car audio systems (I'm looking at you MB), as if one component in the chain fails, everything drops and you have to start troubleshooting every component in the correct order of connection...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Pretty sad really, as *they used to make* some pretty decent cars...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Too bad, so sad.

Happy to say goodbye to Honda.

Key word there is "used to make"

Not anymore and will not in a long time to come. Lost their mojo in Formula One, pulled out prematurely (TWSS) and is now a lame duck or limp (TWSS!!!)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait... didn't you just say you wanted to enable PF to buy a polar Explorer II and you got one yourself?


I got mine in 2015 so no.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, that fluted rotating bezel with numbers.


Thunderbirds?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Has someone done this yet? Anyone?
> 
> #TWSS!!!!!!


Lol.
Just beat you to it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Funny that the used 15 year old ToG, especially the last 6 digit reference version is more expensive than a new 36mm DJ.
> 
> I think you may have made money if you kept your watch as every model is riding the Paul Newman wave now.


What people ask and what people get are two different things, you can't base your buying decision on the prices people are asking. TOG are usually bought by those who don't have the means to buy a "proper" Rolex, or collectors to looking to expand their collection, and even then, it won't sit high on their totem


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The Explorer II is a watch that looks way better in real life. The way it catches light on wrist is impossible to photograph.


I am confused with what you said mate. So, is an Explorer II good or not good?

Explorer II 好還是不好？


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> What people ask and what people get are two different things, you can't base your buying decision on the prices people are asking. *TOG are usually bought by those who don't have the means to buy a "proper" Rolex, *or collectors to looking to expand their collection, and even then, it won't sit high on their totem


Probably why I like it then.

I'm not in the market for any Rolex, nor am I a collector, so I guess if I'm typical of someone who likes this watch, it would explain why they don't sell...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> It's even more fun with "MOST" optical connections used for some car audio systems (I'm looking at you MB), as if one component in the chain fails, everything drops and you have to start troubleshooting every component in the correct order of connection...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The use of recyclable wiring sheath doesn't help.

And it's getting worse, now that all systems are interconnected as part of the infotainment/control module all hell WILL break loose once they start having problems.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We did get a service package, and although the quote was pricey, (over $700), I agreed to it as it was my son's first service as an owner and I wanted to get any warranty and recall items taken care of.
> 
> The quote included a long list of items - some of which they didn't do - and they gave the car back with a new problem that it didn't have before the service. (VTC Actuator failure).
> 
> ...


That is so sad. It is just spiralling downwards. Customers will be unhappy and will stop going there, then they need to screw people even more, then more customers will be turned away. Pfft. You can see how this is all going to end right? Another one bites the dust.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I got mine in 2015 so no.


So what is wrong with a 2018 model? The thicker hands, the bolder text?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, my fingers are feeling twitchy and I have an itch too scratch.
> 
> Been doing some research into a white dial watch and came up with these two and would like to see what the OoO brethren thinks.
> 
> ...


Neither.

TOG: see my previous post

EXPII: not hard to get, even if in some places it seemed to be, but I am sure that when the COV dust settles, you'll get the call for one, and also for a BLNR


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am confused with what you said mate. So, is an Explorer II good or not good?
> 
> Explorer II 好還是不好？


My take? It's the Rolex I love most. It remains true to it's tool-watch heritage and yet refined enough to look good while doing anything. Great everyday watch is my honest opinion.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The use of recyclable wiring sheath doesn't help.
> 
> And it's getting worse, now that all systems are interconnected as part of the infotainment/control module all hell WILL break loose once they start having problems.


Exactly.
An amplifier on my C55 failed due to water ingress and the entire electrical system shut down everything connected or controlled to the ICE display...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> OoO does not suffer fools.


And the Gif Master strikes again!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> So what happened to the victims?
> He gets to pay back a pitiful sum and the rest of them have to wear their losses?
> 
> I don't get this legal bullsh1t.
> ...


The legal system in Europe and the UK is too lenient; the guy declared that he only had £28,000 that he was willing to pay back since he supposedly spent all the money, and his offer was accepted. In the meantime, his father has a brand new house, a lot of toys (motorcycles, cars, watches) he is flauting on the internet after taking an early retirement from dealing watches... Hmm :think:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Cobia said:


> What was really sad was Pauls weak attempt at addressing it, he referred to his son as a 'relative' and danced round the whole thing, made me very suspicious.
> To be fair Paul was never linked to it.


See my previous post ^^^^


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> There's never such a thing as a last watch for us watch guys.


Yeah, nowadays you can't even talk about buying your coffin watch. The one you wear to Valhalla.

Greta will cry and the guy running the oven will remove it. Watch buying arguments are getting thinner.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nobody wins an argument with Galaga, either on or off OoO.


Behind every good man is a better wife.

Just saying

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Exactly.
> An amplifier on my C55 failed due to water ingress and the entire electrical system shut down everything connected or controlled to the ICE display...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


OUCH!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> The legal system in Europe and the UK is too lenient; the guy declared that he only had £28,000 that he was willing to pay back since he supposedly spent all the money, and his offer was accepted. In the meantime, his father has a brand new house, a lot of toys (motorcycles, cars, watches) he is flauting on the internet after taking an early retirement from dealing watches... Hmm :think:


Judgements like that are almost an invitation to criminal behaviour.

The reward, although short term, significantly outweighs the risk in the minds of some people. Especially those who don't have any ethics or value others...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, I meant I am waiting on 4 or 5 watches from them....


Oh .. understood.

I would say try to get a good deal on the used from the dealer. Try to get as nearer to the RRP if possible.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's wrong and it sucks. I think the law allows for restitution in full or partial and if he has served a sentence, then that sentence sort of "pays" for it. We had a mortgage broker here in Perth back in the 2000s who would prey on unsuspecting elderly people in her church and convinced them to use the equity in their fully paid up houses to buy investment homes. She generated over a million in fees and left a lot of elderly people broken in her wake. All she got was jail time as she blown all of it away on house, holidays, flashy cars, handbags.


The scam here is Bitcoin. They call up a retired person a few times, provide fake info of trends once they get the person to invest a small amount, and then when they take they bait and empty their lifesavings into the fake Bitcoin the scammers disappear. A journalist even managed to interview one of the scammers and his team. They laughed at how easy it was to scam retirees out of their money.

A forest and one bullet is what these guys deserve.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A picture from a few years back.
> 
> View attachment 15229259
> 
> ...


Looks like the perfect headgear for grocery shopping

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> See my previous post ^^^^


The sins of the father shouldn't be passed on to the son, but if the son is in the same business as the father, learnt his trade from his father, and was promoted/assisted/guided by his father, then the father shouldn't be held accountable, but it certainly throws into question the father's prior business dealings and warrants further investigation in my personal opinion...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> The sins of the father shouldn't be passed on to the son, but if the son is in the same business as the father, learnt his trade from his father, and was promoted/assisted/guided by his father, then the father shouldn't be held accountable, but it certainly throws into question the father's prior business dealings and warrants further investigation in my personal opinion...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey: 
Of course, there is no legal basis or justification for such an investigation, but if I was a previous buyer, I'd be checking the authenticity of my Rolex...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yeah, nowadays you can't even talk about buying your coffin watch. The one you wear to Valhalla.
> 
> Greta will cry and the guy running the oven will remove it. Watch buying arguments are getting thinner.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


There is no valid argument or justification for any luxury good, so why bother.

I like it, I can afford it, so I bought it, should be all the justification you should ever need...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> It's even more fun with "MOST" optical connections used for some car audio systems (I'm looking at you MB), as if one component in the chain fails, everything drops and you have to start troubleshooting every component in the correct order of connection...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I reckon the design is made intentional to mess things up in future so to facilitate an upgrade or a costly service .. sad :-(


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> But I think this time he is serious and that a six watch collection will round off his watches. I think his collection should look like this:
> 1. Tudor BBB (non negotiable)
> ...


1-3 I agree with but then

4. his PO has a lot of memories
5. a relatively expensive Seiko diver
6. a plethora of inexpensive Seikos, dress or sport models, or maybe these don't count in a collection?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Behind every good man is a better wife.
> 
> Just saying
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Mrs B5 is better than me at many, many things.

Some that I'm even very glad I can't, or choose not to do...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> @Galaga.
> The man speaks the truth.
> 
> "Do whatever you want", does not truly mean you should do whatever you want...
> ...


Do whatever you want...

That's his feminine gene showing

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I am back weirdos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That look is like a reincarnation stare

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I hope Karma can get the victims real Rolex's as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You know something B5, I was always interested to know how people fall victims to croocks and scammers, and after reading many books about the subject, even one written by a French scammer that travelled to the US was able to defraud his victims 28M$, I found that the common denominator of the victims is greed; I quote the French scammer from his book "you can't defraud an honest man"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's easy, then. Get the ToG and wait for _your_ ExpII.


^ this

Mrs Dogg might also like wearing the ToG

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know something B5, I was always interested to know how people fall victims to croocks and scammers, and after reading many books about the subject, even one written by a French scammer that travelled to the US was able to defraud his victims 28M$, I found that the common denominator of the victims is greed; I quote the French scammer from his book "you can't defraud an honest man"


貪字得個貧！


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Interestingly enough I have owned both of those exact same two watches. I miss the turn-o-graph less than I miss the Polar Explorer II. Much less. Should you end up with two Explorer II's, you'll have no problem moving one along. However should you buy a turn-o-graph, plan on being buried with it as no one else will want to buy it. It's that unpopular.


Ouch

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Turn-o-Graph for me. Always felt it was underappreciated. Rolex gave their designers some rein and they done good. Too bad it never caught on the way I thought it would have...


I like the link to flying. Was it the Thunder Birds?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> OUCH!


Yes it was a major drama.

Happened as a result of a minor rear-ender that left the boot, (that's trunk for our US friends) not closing and sealing properly. A drive in heavy rain soon after let water run into the boot which is where the amp was located mounted on the quarter panel.

Unfortunately, the amp kept working for a while and didn't fail until rust set in some time later so insurance wouldn't cover it as part of the accident damage. (Not to mention the out of kilter chassis - but that's a whole other story.)

MB dealer quoted $4.5k to replace the entire MOST wiring system as they indicated they couldn't troubleshoot and would quote any additional faulty components as they came across them.

I was lucky in that I discovered some other water damage near the amplifier one day and started my search there and found the rust in some internal connectors on a circuit board.

A quick clean with some sandpaper, got the amp running again...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> 貪字得個貧！


真实的话


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> The scam here is Bitcoin. They call up a retired person a few times, provide fake info of trends once they get the person to invest a small amount, and then when they take they bait and empty their lifesavings into the fake Bitcoin the scammers disappear. A journalist even managed to interview one of the scammers and his team. They laughed at how easy it was to scam retirees out of their money.
> 
> A forest and one bullet is what these guys deserve.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


There are scammers everywhere, but those preying on the weak, desperate, and the poor are the worst scum of all.

They don't even deserve the bullet.

That doesn't excuse the Rolex theif, but I'm hopeful that someone buying one hasn't sunk their last dollar into a watch and can still survive without it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like the perfect headgear for grocery shopping
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


If BT is the gifmaster, you are the master of the one liner...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I just checked the Diamond GS thread, it's CMSgt Bo who did the clean up and consequently the ban I guess; the OP did a fatal mistake posting in OoO, it must have drawn the attention of the big boss


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Because we're talking about the Explorer II, I thought it's only fitting.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> I reckon the design is made intentional to mess things up in future so to facilitate an upgrade or a costly service .. sad :-(


It's actually about cutting cost, complexity and weight during manufacture. A single daisy chained optical cable is much easier to manage and weighs a lot less than multiple copper cables of different colours, weights and thicknesses.

It is also easier to connect as it just plugs in to a socket rather than needing crimping and connecting to a screw in connector.

After sales servicing is irrelevant as it's expected to last the *effective* life of the car - which is until the lease is up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> What people ask and what people get are two different things, you can't base your buying decision on the prices people are asking. TOG are usually bought by those who don't have the means to buy a "proper" Rolex, or collectors to looking to expand their collection, and even then, it won't sit high on their totem


Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The use of recyclable wiring sheath doesn't help.
> 
> And it's getting worse, now that all systems are interconnected as part of the infotainment/control module all hell WILL break loose once they start having problems.


The old way was to have a mini-compo in the back seat


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Neither.
> 
> TOG: see my previous post
> 
> EXPII: not hard to get, even if in some places it seemed to be, but I am sure that when the COV dust settles, you'll get the call for one, and also for a BLNR


Thanks! I think I should wait this out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My take? It's the Rolex I love most. It remains true to it's tool-watch heritage and yet refined enough to look good while doing anything. Great everyday watch is my honest opinion.


Thanks for your thoughts. I will give you a penny


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> See my previous post ^^^^


What kind of father let's the son take the fall?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yeah, nowadays you can't even talk about buying your coffin watch. The one you wear to Valhalla.
> 
> Greta will cry and the guy running the oven will remove it. Watch buying arguments are getting thinner.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I am sure that there is a paper Rolex Unicorn watch that one can buy in Hong Kong....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Behind every good man is a better wife.
> 
> Just saying
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Maybe he wins the arguments?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Exactly.
> An amplifier on my C55 failed due to water ingress and the entire electrical system shut down everything connected or controlled to *the ICE display...*
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wait... you had ICE on display in your car???!!!?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Oh .. understood.
> 
> I would say try to get a good deal on the used from the dealer. Try to get as nearer to the RRP if possible.


Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> The scam here is Bitcoin. They call up a retired person a few times, provide fake info of trends once they get the person to invest a small amount, and then when they take they bait and empty their lifesavings into the fake Bitcoin the scammers disappear. A journalist even managed to interview one of the scammers and his team. They laughed at how easy it was to scam retirees out of their money.
> 
> A forest and one bullet is what these guys deserve.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I will be happy to do it. Hate scum of the earth. That is what yanks the human race back into the pre-historic era.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like the perfect headgear for grocery shopping
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes of course! With the mask filter in front. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> Of course, there is no legal basis or justification for such an investigation, but if I was a previous buyer, I'd be checking the authenticity of my Rolex...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I tell you that at one time, I was also worried my watch may be a fake.....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know something B5, I was always interested to know how people fall victims to croocks and scammers, and after reading many books about the subject, even one written by a French scammer that travelled to the US was able to defraud his victims 28M$, I found that the common denominator of the victims is greed; I quote the French scammer from his book "you can't defraud an honest man"


I have no doubt this is true PF, although I also suspect desperation also increases vulnerability as desperate people take shortcuts...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Mrs B5 is better than me at many, many things.
> 
> *Some that I'm even very glad I can't, or choose not to do...*
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Like cooking, washing dishes, laundry, washing the toilet, taking out the trash...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just checked the Diamond GS thread, it's CMSgt Bo who did the clean up and consequently the ban I guess; the OP did a fatal mistake posting in OoO, it must have drawn the attention of the big boss


It was Mike who finally shut the thread, but I have no doubt they talk and likely worked together on it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> That look is like a reincarnation stare
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Umm... reincarnation is an interesting concept.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> ^ this
> 
> Mrs Dogg might also like wearing the ToG
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I am buying her a 34mm watch for her upcoming birthday. Can't decide if it's an OP34 or a 2012 Air King 6 digit ref.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> 貪字得個貧！


Such a chore to have to switch to google translate


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The old way was to have a mini-compo in the back seat


Now you got me.

What's a mini-compo?

Is it something like this?

If so, my first Torana had one...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like the link to flying. Was it the Thunder Birds?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes, USAF Thunderbirds.

Not getting it anymore since everyone said it's such a piece of sheet


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What kind of father let's the son take the fall?


I don't know how the criminal code works, so maybe that's the way it's done in their world...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> 真实的话


Oh boy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> There are scammers everywhere, but those preying on the weak, desperate, and the poor are the worst scum of all.
> 
> They don't even deserve the bullet.
> 
> ...


Let me use my katana yo cut them down to size for ya!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait... you had ICE on display in your car???!!!?


Lol.
Diamonds on the dash still wouldn't make a Honda into a Mercedes competitor...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Because we're talking about the Explorer II, I thought it's only fitting.


Slurp


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I tell you that at one time, I was also worried my watch may be a fake.....


Why?
Did you buy from Chris?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't know how the criminal code works, so maybe that's the way it's done in their world...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah, the little boys take the fall for the big wigs eh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Why?
> Did you buy from Chris?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No, I imagined that someone bought the watch and returned it but substituted it with a fake instead. Then I had unwittingly bought it. Unfounded but the fear did cross my mind.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like *cooking,* washing dishes, laundry, washing the toilet, taking out the trash...


That one - yes.
The others I do pretty well.

She also has other - let's say womanly - skills that I won't go into...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Probably why I like it then.
> 
> I'm not in the market for any Rolex, nor am I a collector, so I guess if I'm typical of someone who likes this watch, it would explain why they don't sell...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Or why they are not found on the used market. Bought and loved forever

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> 真实的话


Actually 真理 is a more apt translation for truth.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Neither.
> 
> TOG: see my previous post
> 
> EXPII: not hard to get, even if in some places it seemed to be, but I am sure that when the COV dust settles, you'll get the call for one, and also for a BLNR


In agree that the ExpII is not hard to get. I've passed on both on at least two occasions. I like the fit of the 42mm case but that's about it.

Fit is not enough

#TWSS

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> The legal system in Europe and the UK is too lenient; the guy declared that he only had £28,000 that he was willing to pay back since he supposedly spent all the money, and his offer was accepted. In the meantime, his father has a brand new house, a lot of toys (motorcycles, cars, watches) he is flauting on the internet after taking an early retirement from dealing watches... Hmm :think:


Money to be made in selling used Rolexes, even fakes...

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Or why they are not found on the used market. Bought and loved forever
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That too...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, the little boys take the fall for the big wigs eh?


I have no doubt the king pins stay clean...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me use my katana yo cut them down to size for ya!


Go for it.

The world will be a better place without them...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, USAF Thunderbirds.
> 
> Not getting it anymore since everyone said it's such a piece of sheet


I didn't...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am buying her a 34mm watch for her upcoming birthday. Can't decide if it's an OP34 or a 2012 Air King 6 digit ref.


She's a lucky woman...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will be happy to do it. Hate scum of the earth. That is what *yanks* the human race back into the pre-historic era.


Leave the yanks out of this.

The ones on here seem OK...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Money to be made in selling used Rolexes, even fakes...
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes.
And it's relatively big money, so the scammers flock to them like flies to a carcass...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Such a chore to have to switch to google translate


Lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Lol


LOL. I haven't seen that laughing gif in a very long time


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What kind of father let's the son take the fall?


I am not saying that the father was involved, but if I was the prosecutor, I would have checked the source of the fathers spendings that seem outlandish for a new retiree (he did mention spending a fortune on his tatoos also). The guy is flaunting his spendings on youtube like a nouveau riche, or someone that just won the lottery, so it makes me think that he was in it with his son, the son got caught, tough luck for him (there is no moral code between crooks)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not saying that the father was involved, but if I was the prosecutor, I would have checked the source of the fathers spendings that seem outlandish for a new retiree (he did mention spending a fortune on his tatoos also). The guy is flaunting his spendings on youtube like a nouveau riche, or someone that just won the lottery, so it makes me think that he was in it with his son, the son got caught, tough luck for him (there is no moral code between crooks)


At the very least, the father warrants further investigation...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure that there is a paper Rolex Unicorn watch that one can buy in Hong Kong....


Would you prefer watch only? Or full set with box and "papers"?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I have no doubt this is true PF, although I also suspect desperation also increases vulnerability as desperate people take shortcuts...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I know what you mean, but usually, people that get scammed have money, or savings, and are lured by the perspective of a "great opportunity", and this is where greed plays a role, it blurs their sense of judgement. It is always believed that elderly are more vulnerable because they are "old and weak", that's very far from the truth, they are targetted because they have savings. Being old doesn't mean incapacitated or mentally dimineshed; try to scam Buffet or Soros, and you'll find yourself homeless and shirtless ;-)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Would you prefer watch only? Or full set with box and "papers"?


Godfrey

And what's a Rolex without the proper supercar to go with?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Would you prefer watch only? Or full set with box and "papers"?


Love it.

Such clever work...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Love it.
> 
> Such clever work...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I tried to look for an Omega but no one makes them.
Apparently even the dead don't wanna be caught wearing one...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know what you mean, but usually, people that get scammed have money, or savings, and are lured by the perspective of a "great opportunity", and this is where greed plays a role, it blurs their sense of judgement. It is always believed that elderly are more vulnerable because they are "old and weak", that's very far from the truth, they are targetted because they have savings. Being old doesn't mean incapacitated or mentally dimineshed; try to scam Buffet or Soros, and you'll find yourself homeless and shirtless ;-)


The rich ones, and the big scams are the ones we hear about, but there are many more criminals who's aim is a lot lower, and whose returns are much smaller, but potentially more devastating.

A scammer is a scammer regardless of the size of the theft, and I realise that my previous post may have implied a "Robin Hood" complex, diminishing the guilt of those who steal from the rich, but they are no better and should all be treated with the same contempt...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And what's a Rolex without the proper supercar to go with?


Haha.
Magnificent.
The "driver" would have to make their own "Vroom Vroom" sounds...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Would you prefer watch only? Or full set with box and "papers"?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I tried to look for an Omega but no one makes them.
> Apparently even the dead don't wanna be caught wearing one...


Do they make Ginaults?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Well,

Paper "gold" anyway...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Haha.
> Magnificent.
> The "driver" would have to make their own "Vroom Vroom" sounds...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The engine sounds will be different! This paper version comes with an "EXTERNAL combustion engine", the first of it's kind.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Do they make Ginaults?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


If you looked closer...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The engine sounds will be different! This paper version comes with an "EXTERNAL combustion engine", the first of it's kind.


And when it starts up, it will be - literally - on fire...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> If you looked closer...


I didnt notice. 
The reach of the Rolex legal team strikes fear even into the dead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not saying that the father was involved, but if I was the prosecutor, I would have checked the source of the fathers spendings that seem outlandish for a new retiree (he did mention spending a fortune on his tatoos also). The guy is flaunting his spendings on youtube like a nouveau riche, or someone that just won the lottery, so it makes me think that he was in it with his son, the son got caught, tough luck for him (there is no moral code between crooks)





Black5 said:


> At the very least, the father warrants further investigation...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Agreed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Would you prefer watch only? Or full set with box and "papers"?


LOL. I remember seeing those papers that are burned as offering for the dead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And what's a Rolex without the proper supercar to go with?


LOL. And the big mansion.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> I sorta liked it when it was 40mm.... but 42 is huge. Like the old hands better as well.


I'm waiting to pass judgement when they update the GMT hand and movement. It might make for an interesting summer watch. That's at least 1 month of wear per year.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, USAF Thunderbirds.
> 
> Not getting it anymore since everyone said it's such a piece of sheet


If I wanted a vintage Rolex it would probably be one of the top candidates

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know what you mean, but usually, people that get scammed have money, or savings, and are lured by the perspective of a "great opportunity", and this is where greed plays a role, it blurs their sense of judgement. It is always believed that elderly are more vulnerable because they are "old and weak", that's very far from the truth, they are targetted because they have savings. Being old doesn't mean incapacitated or mentally dimineshed; try to scam Buffet or Soros, and you'll find yourself homeless and shirtless ;-)


Thanks for the visual...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Finally caught up.

Busy night even though you guys are not plagued by the midnight light 

Midsummer meal is almost ready, fresh potatoes, a diversity of pickled hering, smoked Salmon and lots more, including the snaps.

Glad midsommar










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Does anybody really like that white explorer II?
> 
> I find it very unattractive and you know how refined my tastes are.


The proportions are surprisingly large. 40mm was great and easier to wear. At 42mm it's a gigantic block of steel. Very heavy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> If I wanted a vintage Rolex it would probably be one of the top candidates
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Other than the fluted, my top choice would be an engine turned bezel with a grey dial when it comes to vintage Datejusts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The proportions are surprisingly large. 40mm was great and easier to wear. At 42mm it's a gigantic block of steel. *Very heavy.*


Yeah, that's what she said.

Better support is required she said


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The proportions are surprisingly large. 40mm was great and easier to wear. At 42mm it's a gigantic block of steel. Very heavy.


It might surprise you but the Explorer II actually feels lighter than my Black Bay 41.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The proportions are surprisingly large. 40mm was great and easier to wear. At 42mm it's a gigantic block of steel. Very heavy.


Got nuthin' today but this is what manly men wear...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got nuthin' today but this is what manly men wear...
> 
> View attachment 15230463


I still love the look of it. Will take the orange hand over preceding red hand of 40mm explorer ii. Just took big for me.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> It might surprise you but the Explorer II actually feels lighter than my Black Bay 41.


Yeah and Tudor has a habit of that, right? They don't shave the case side, so they are taller than Rolex and add weight.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got nuthin' today but this is what manly men wear...
> 
> View attachment 15230463


Yep, put it there my man!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Maybe Jason10mm has a larger wrist than you and is actually capable of getting a decent fit with a five-digit watch bracelet without removing a permanent link at 6:00.


I get a decent fit will all the removable links taken out. I like the 14060 a bit loose, but cant quite get the exp2 the same way. Maybe SEL versus non sel or there is a subtle clasp difference.

Really need to source one of those ginault clasps just to see the difference it makes.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got nuthin' today but this is what manly men wear...
> 
> View attachment 15230463


No one else out there does white dials like Rolex. So good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. And he followed mav here and posted here as well. He is now serving some time in the sin bin.


Guy seemed to be an obvious troll. I'm surprised his thread lasted as long as it did. I just glanced at it early on and missed the drama as it unfolded. After the fact I did notice the OP got an infraction but was subsequently banned. Hard to believe he would destroy a nice GS by placing all those diamonds.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is also an opportunity for a black dial Explorer II. I have seen both but initially didn't like the polar dial so I didn't buy it when I had the chance. Maybe I am feeling a tinge of regret now. Bro Galaga is right as I should wait for my AD to come through with it. I will probably buy the ToG or an OP39.


I had thought of buying a black dial Explorer II which I prefer over the Polar. Between an OP39 and the TOG in question, I would go with the OP39. When I owned a TOG exactly like the one you're considering, it was impressive looking, but as I said earlier, I was surprised how quickly the shine wore off, and that rotating bezel quickly became a turn-off for whatever reason. I suspect it was discontinued for good reason. However if you're that enamored with it and buy one, I won't disparage any TOG you buy, or anything any OoO might buy. Well maybe an Omega ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Godfrey and #nra... I see some really like it..


And I'm eating crow over the TOG that some here like.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Guy seemed to be an obvious troll. I'm surprised his thread lasted as long as it did. I just glanced at it early on and missed the drama as it unfolded. After the fact I did notice the OP got an infraction but was subsequently banned. *Hard to believe he would destroy a nice GS by placing all those diamonds.*


Stranger things have happened, dear brother 59.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We respect everyone's opinion


I respect everyone's opinion except those opinions not in line with mine.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> For the first time I answer is not "both". Never liked the turn-o-graph myself. To me it looks like an attempt to make the Datejust sporty and failed.


^^^^^^^^ This


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, that fluted rotating bezel with numbers.


I think I recall the TOG was actually the precursor to the rotating bezel of subsequent divers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> The Explorer II is a watch that looks way better in real life. The way it catches light on wrist is impossible to photograph.


IMO that's especially true for the Explorer II with the black dial. And the same principle applies to the 40mm Air King that also looks much better in real life than in photos.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I had thought of buying a black dial Explorer II which I prefer over the Polar. Between an OP39 and the TOG in question, I would go with the OP39. When I owned a TOG exactly like the one you're considering, it was impressive looking, but as I said earlier, I was surprised how quickly the shine wore off, and that rotating bezel quickly became a turn-off for whatever reason. I suspect it was discontinued for good reason. However if you're that enamored with it and buy one, I won't disparage any TOG you buy, or anything any OoO might buy. Well maybe an Omega ...


Thanks, you're super supportive. I really appreciate that but I also value a frank opinion. I have heard arguments for and against both the watches and I now need to go away and mull over them.

One thing for sure is that I will wait for the Explorer II to come through for me. As for the ToG, maybe I jumped at it because it looked so pretty on screen. So probably a no go for me.

To be honest, the only watches from the current Rolex range that interests me are; Air King, Submariner and, Explorer II. I have a birthday watch and an Explorer II which are on order. A BLNR and Daytona will be added if it ever happens but I am not hopeful.

In fact, once I get the DJ and the Explorer II, I will be contented and may stop my watch acquisition altogether or go look at other brands like Seiko.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just checked the Diamond GS thread, it's CMSgt Bo who did the clean up and consequently the ban I guess; the OP did a fatal mistake posting in OoO, it must have drawn the attention of the big boss


I never saw the now banned OP's post in OoO and surmise that his post might have been deleted by CMSgt Bo?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I never saw the now banned OP's post in OoO and surmise that his post might have been deleted by CMSgt Bo?


I would have liked to have seen it also.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok. Minus the backordered (until only next week I hope) fridge and double wall oven, the kitchen is done.. just in time for a little work party we see hosting in >100° desert summer.
Going to be a long Saturday! Enjoy it, friends









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, I imagined that someone bought the watch and returned it but substituted it with a fake instead. Then I had unwittingly bought it. Unfounded but the fear did cross my mind.


I've read about people that have sold Rolexes that were returned after the buyers substituted fake Rolex movements and kept the original Rolex movements. Not only should trusted sellers be vetted but trusted buyers as well.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The use of recyclable wiring sheath doesn't help.
> 
> And it's getting worse, now that all systems are interconnected as part of the infotainment/control module all hell WILL break loose once they start having problems.


I'll add just a little on the subject of this. Honda in particular. Honda was one of the last manufacturers to go with the mass communications systems in their vehicles. For so many years everything operated on a simple 12V system. 12V to a switch and to a motor. Like a window motor, a door lock, a horn, a light bulb. Now everything needs a module to receive a 5V signal from a button to then send a signal to most times to another module that will activate a relay and finally send the same dang 12V to the same component that never changed. Meanwhile the simple 12V switch/motor system on a 40yr old car is still operating without a problem. So why did everyone go to this? That's the biggest question. The consumer doesn't give a damm as long as the button controls the component correctly. In fact they are clueless of the technology. I don't have the answer to this question. Only thing I can think of is it's more of a space race type of thing. Doesn't matter if yours works perfect with old tech. You're way behind technologically. That's all that matters to engineers I suppose.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The proportions are surprisingly large. 40mm was great and easier to wear. At 42mm it's a gigantic block of steel. Very heavy.


But great wrist presence.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Almost 200 posts to review but caught up. Finally but not without great effort.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll add just a little on the subject of this. Honda in particular. Honda was one of the last manufacturers to go with the mass communications systems in their vehicles. For so many years everything operated on a simple 12V system. 12V to a switch and to a motor. Like a window motor, a door lock, a horn, a light bulb. Now everything needs a module to receive a 5V signal from a button to then send a signal to most times to another module that will activate a relay and finally send the same dang 12V to the same component that never changed. Meanwhile the simple 12V switch/motor system on a 40yr old car is still operating without a problem. So why did everyone go to this? That's the biggest question. The consumer doesn't give a damm as long as the button controls the component correctly. In fact they are clueless of the technology. I don't have the answer to this question. Only thing I can think of is it's more of a space race type of thing. Doesn't matter if yours works perfect with old tech. You're way behind technologically. That's all that matters to engineers I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm only guessing here but it might have something to do with redundancy? I mean, most cars today have physical buttons for the automatic a/c AND can be controlled on the touch control monitor...sometimes they are even voice controlled. Perhaps that has something to do with the 5V/12V system for them to interface properly?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Other than the fluted, my top choice would be an engine turned bezel with a grey dial when it comes to vintage Datejusts.


That one is soo good looking.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got nuthin' today but this is what manly men wear...
> 
> View attachment 15230463


I didn't know you had an EXPII BSF... did you just pull a BSF on us?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. And he followed mav here and posted here as well. He is now serving some time in the sin bin.


Oh you were right then about him following one of us here (me). Guess I got under his skin with the memes.

Didn't see his post though, guess one of the mods deleted it?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I never saw the now banned OP's post in OoO and surmise that his post might have been deleted by CMSgt Bo?


Ditto. What did they post?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> That one is soo good looking.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I love vintage DJ's. Just always get nervous about unknown service history and non-OEM replacement parts.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Ditto. What did they post?


I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'm only guessing here but it might have something to do with redundancy? I mean, most cars today have physical buttons for the automatic a/c AND can be controlled on the touch control monitor...sometimes they are even voice controlled. Perhaps that has something to do with the 5V/12V system for them to interface properly?


This was way before big screen displays. Maybe it was just in preparation for future tech. Either way so far there has been no advantages to the consumer yet.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> IMO that's especially true for the Explorer II with the black dial. And the same principle applies to the 40mm Air King that also looks much better in real life than in photos.


Agreed. All this Exp2 talk has me thinking again. But the black dial is my favorite. The polar is pretty great but I much prefer black dial. It's such a clean watch.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I never saw the now banned OP's post in OoO and surmise that his post might have been deleted by CMSgt Bo?


 Better not to have seen it. I think the guy must be young. His rejoinders were something I'd expect from a teenager or pre-teen.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yeah, nowadays you can't even talk about buying your coffin watch. The one you wear to Valhalla.
> 
> Greta will cry and the guy running the oven will remove it. Watch buying arguments are getting thinner.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yup, cremation will be the final step in my carbon footprint. Sorry Greta.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I love vintage DJ's. Just always get nervous about unknown service history and non-OEM replacement parts.


Godfrey

Actually I'm very interested in this. Has anyone recently bought a 16234 DJ or older and been confident in its history?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.


 OK, OK. It was an expression of sympathy to mav's son for being mav's son.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll add just a little on the subject of this. Honda in particular. Honda was one of the last manufacturers to go with the mass communications systems in their vehicles. For so many years everything operated on a simple 12V system. 12V to a switch and to a motor. Like a window motor, a door lock, a horn, a light bulb. Now everything needs a module to receive a 5V signal from a button to then send a signal to most times to another module that will activate a relay and finally send the same dang 12V to the same component that never changed. Meanwhile the simple 12V switch/motor system on a 40yr old car is still operating without a problem. So why did everyone go to this? That's the biggest question. The consumer doesn't give a damm as long as the button controls the component correctly. In fact they are clueless of the technology. I don't have the answer to this question. Only thing I can think of is it's more of a space race type of thing. Doesn't matter if yours works perfect with old tech. You're way behind technologically. That's all that matters to engineers I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al, you are being too picky here... since all the components are managed through different ECUs, and those units use 5V for communicating internally and externally, it's only normal that the voltage passing through the switches and controls to be 5V. The final actuation being done through relays are still in 12V, which is what matters, the communication voltage is irrelevant. Even in a home automation system, being 110V or 220V, the communication will still be 5V.

The reason they did this is to give constant monitoring of all the car components and give the driver real time information in case of failure since the ECUs not only actuate but get also feedback. Take the ECM for instance, it stores in memory all the engine feedbacks and errors will show later on during diagnosis


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> Better not to have seen it. I think the guy must be young. His rejoinders were something I'd expect from a teenager or pre-teen.


No, he is not young, I found his posts on Yelp, this is why I made this post over there. I suspect he is related to the jewelery that did the work

https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...-model-5203239-post51985343.html#post51985343

"I don't know what gave you that impression BSF... there isn't much that I can tell from the OP's posts except that he made a faux pas by icing a watch with a large cult followers; a good thing we are not living in the middle ages, otherwise he would have ended on the stake. That's all that I have... Oh, and he likes ethnic food, especially Sushi and Ramen, but doesn't mind exploring less common cuisine, such as Indian and Pakistani, but finds them a little too spicy for his taste; all in all, he does have a very eclectic taste for food, with a pronounced liking for Greek food, that, of course when he can find a good Greek restaurant"

His user name is Hello I.

https://www.yelp.com/user_details?userid=lp7LYbk_ljhHjqi7nOTUAA


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I love vintage DJ's. Just always get nervous about unknown service history and non-OEM replacement parts.


It shouldn't be a problem if you factor in a Rolex service. Or maybe Rolex doesn't service their vintage pieces like Omega?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big Al, you are being too picky here... since all the components are managed through different ECUs, and those units use 5V for communicating internally and externally, it's only normal that the voltage passing through the switches and controls to be 5V. The final actuation being done through relays are still in 12V, which is what matters, the communication voltage is irrelevant. Even in a home automation system, being 110V or 220V, the communication will still be 5V.
> 
> The reason they did this is to give constant monitoring of all the car components and give the driver real time information in case of failure since the ECUs not only actuate but get also feedback. Take the ECM for instance, it stores in memory all the engine feedbacks and errors will show later on during diagnosis


No sir not exactly. There is no reason for continuously monitoring a window position or wether or not the horn is blowing. I'm not buying that especially since diagnosing and repairing these systems was my profession for many years. It's completely unnecessary and honestly just complicates a very simple process. 
Now as far as ECUs; for most vehicles the ecu is an emissions control device before anything. The only reason it controls the engine like it does is to keep the emissions low.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, he is not young, I found his posts on Yelp, this is why I made this post over there. I suspect he is related to the jewelery that did the work
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...-model-5203239-post51985343.html#post51985343
> 
> ...


So he's just a terminal adolescent. Unfortunately not such a rare creature. If he were connected to the jeweler, he could have made it work, but it would have taken more emotional intelligence.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I love vintage DJ's. Just always get nervous about unknown service history and non-OEM replacement parts.


This is my Dad's DJ 1601 from the early 1970's, now mine.










This one and my 1974 Speedmaster, from my birth year, are the two that I'll never sell.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big Al, you are being too picky here... since all the components are managed through different ECUs, and those units use 5V for communicating internally and externally, it's only normal that the voltage passing through the switches and controls to be 5V. The final actuation being done through relays are still in 12V, which is what matters, the communication voltage is irrelevant. Even in a home automation system, being 110V or 220V, the communication will still be 5V.
> 
> The reason they did this is to give constant monitoring of all the car components and give the driver real time information in case of failure since the ECUs not only actuate but get also feedback. Take the ECM for instance, it stores in memory all the engine feedbacks and errors will show later on during diagnosis


I think Al has a point in that the increased number of components (especially switches/relays) increase the overall probability of failure. On the other hand (as you indicate), the increased complexity allows faster and easier identification of failures and, if implemented properly, can minimize the scope of any failure.

My own experience with Honda was long ago, but the scars remain. In the early 90s I had an '86 Accord. I experienced similar gouging from the service department at the dealership. It also had design flaws that resulted in frequent failures of some items. It had those lousy pop-up headlights whose wires would break every six months and I finally ditched it after the third replacement transmission failed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Agreed. All this Exp2 talk has me thinking again. But the black dial is my favorite. The polar is pretty great but I much prefer black dial. It's such a clean watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too prefer the black dial version of the Explorer II that actually worked even on my scrawny flat wrist.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like the link to flying. Was it the Thunder Birds?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yessir. To me, a ToG would be a way to connect to my grandpa who was career USAF. I remember being a little kid, no older than 5 or 6, and watching the Thunderbirds from the backyard of his house on base as they performed their airshow routine.

I have one of his last watches, a quartz Seiko from the late 1980s, but it doesn't work anymore and likely needs a movement transplant glued into place.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big Al, you are being too picky here... since all the components are managed through different ECUs, and those units use 5V for communicating internally and externally, it's only normal that the voltage passing through the switches and controls to be 5V. The final actuation being done through relays are still in 12V, which is what matters, the communication voltage is irrelevant. Even in a home automation system, being 110V or 220V, the communication will still be 5V.
> 
> The reason they did this is to give constant monitoring of all the car components and give the driver real time information in case of failure since the ECUs not only actuate but get also feedback. Take the ECM for instance, it stores in memory all the engine feedbacks and errors will show later on during diagnosis


Is there anything you don't know???


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Because we're talking about the Explorer II, I thought it's only fitting.


I keep forgetting that it has polished edges here and there. Looks like they add just enough sparkle to be interesting. Hope I can see one in person again.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Is there anything you don't SoOoO doesn't know???


FIFY

(let's see if the strike tag works)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, he is not young, I found his posts on Yelp, this is why I made this post over there. I suspect he is related to the jewelery that did the work
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...-model-5203239-post51985343.html#post51985343
> 
> ...


When I saw your post in that GS icing thread I figured you'd sniffed out his MO. My only comment about him remains that he is a complete tool and is unworthy of our attention.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Yessir. To me, a ToG would be a way to connect to my grandpa who was career USAF. I remember being a little kid, no older than 5 or 6, and watching the Thunderbirds from the backyard of his house on base as they performed their airshow routine.
> 
> I have one of his last watches, a quartz Seiko from the late 1980s, but it doesn't work anymore and likely needs a movement transplant glued into place.


I think I recall the precursor to the TOG was a watch called the Thunderbird during the 1980's that was nothing special when I saw one way back when.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big Al, you are being too picky here... since all the components are managed through different ECUs, and those units use 5V for communicating internally and externally, it's only normal that the voltage passing through the switches and controls to be 5V. The final actuation being done through relays are still in 12V, which is what matters, the communication voltage is irrelevant. Even in a home automation system, being 110V or 220V, the communication will still be 5V.
> 
> The reason they did this is to give constant monitoring of all the car components and give the driver real time information in case of failure since the ECUs not only actuate but get also feedback. Take the ECM for instance, it stores in memory all the engine feedbacks and errors will show later on during diagnosis


This is the correct answer.

Add as an additional reason the ability for police and insurance companies to assess what happened during an accident. They can learn whether the driver was applying throttle or brakes, whether ABS was activated, and sometimes even how much steering angle was being applied. This is on top of reading tire marks and the damage suffered by the vehicle(s) and anything they've hit.

It's like how dash cams will automatically save the last minute or so of footage prior to an impact, except with more detail about how the car's controls were being used.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> It shouldn't be a problem if you factor in a Rolex service. Or maybe Rolex doesn't service their vintage pieces like Omega?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I think RSC will service any Rolex but maintain specific parts for only 30 years for discontinued Rolexes.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I think I recall the precursor to the TOG was a watch called the Thunderbird during the 1980's that was nothing special when I saw one way back when.


I'll go look for the model's history later (heading out for groceries in a bit), but what I thought was, it was actually Rolex's first rotating-bezel watch (predating the Sub by just a year or two) and pilots took a liking to it and how they could quickly start timing something. (like for me, I use a dive bezel for laundry, parking meters, etc) Rolex made special editions with the Thunderbird team emblem and added them to their advertisements.

Specific to myself, what's I'm most disappointed about was the fact that these were still being made, brand new, at the time I was wasting money on modding my car. Live and learn.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

5959HH said:


> I too prefer the black dial version of the Explorer II that actually worked even on my scrawny flat wrist.


I see a lot of talk about how huge the exp II wears, but when I got to try one on it didn't feel any bigger than my DJ. My wrist is ~6.75" also


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> No sir not exactly. There is no reason for continuously monitoring a window position or wether or not the horn is blowing. I'm not buying that especially since diagnosing and repairing these systems was my profession for many years. It's completely unnecessary and honestly just complicates a very simple process.
> Now as far as ECUs; for most vehicles the ecu is an emissions control device before anything. The only reason it controls the engine like it does is to keep the emissions low.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I understand your frustration Big Al, you and I could in the past pop up the hood and fix with a screwdriver minor engine failures, but now, all we can do is wait on the side of the road for assistance like desperate school girls. It's called progress, we have to adapt


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> This is the correct answer.
> 
> Add as an additional reason the ability for police and insurance companies to assess what happened during an accident. They can learn whether the driver was applying throttle or brakes, whether ABS was activated, and sometimes even how much steering angle was being applied. This is on top of reading tire marks and the damage suffered by the vehicle(s) and anything they've hit.
> 
> It's like how dash cams will automatically save the last minute or so of footage prior to an impact, except with more detail about how the car's controls were being used.


Exactly, the ECU became like the Black Box of an airplane, a reckless driver can no more invent excuses like "the brakes didn't work", or "I wasn't speeding", then try to blame it on the manufacturer, and even sue him


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I keep forgetting that it has polished edges here and there. Looks like they add just enough sparkle to be interesting. Hope I can see one in person again.


It's the same kind of details that made the Ranger so appealing to me. The bezel is brushed but has a high polished lip on the perimeter.

Honestly I think it's these small details that really sets them apart.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Agreed. All this Exp2 talk has me thinking again. But the black dial is my favorite. The polar is pretty great but I much prefer black dial. It's such a clean watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. The black dial Exp2 is so nice. That's the one I would get myself over the polar.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Actually I'm very interested in this. Has anyone recently bought a 16234 DJ or older and been confident in its history?


When I bought my 16014 I didn't even open the caseback before paying the guy. Which is why I immediately dropped the watch off at the local RSC for a service.

Everything was a okay except RSC recommending a replacement crown/tube to aid water resistance.

It's been 4 years and the watch has been running fine ever since.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll add just a little on the subject of this. Honda in particular. Honda was one of the last manufacturers to go with the mass communications systems in their vehicles. For so many years everything operated on a simple 12V system. 12V to a switch and to a motor. Like a window motor, a door lock, a horn, a light bulb. Now everything needs a module to receive a 5V signal from a button to then send a signal to most times to another module that will activate a relay and finally send the same dang 12V to the same component that never changed. Meanwhile the simple 12V switch/motor system on a 40yr old car is still operating without a problem. So why did everyone go to this? That's the biggest question. The consumer doesn't give a damm as long as the button controls the component correctly. In fact they are clueless of the technology. I don't have the answer to this question. Only thing I can think of is it's more of a space race type of thing. Doesn't matter if yours works perfect with old tech. You're way behind technologically. That's all that matters to engineers I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not sure about the auto industry, but in new industrial facilities we are going to "smart I/O" to simplify wiring and testing.

The modules can self calibrate the instruments to save time on function testing and can also self test continuity (ie the connection had been done properly and to the correct location on both ends). Also saves on wiring since you can simplify the number of runs.

Anyways.... That's my assumption.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> It shouldn't be a problem if you factor in a Rolex service. Or maybe Rolex doesn't service their vintage pieces like Omega?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


#NRA


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.


It looked relatively innocent when I saw it. At least relative to the crap that had been posted in the other thread.

Can't recall what it said though.... easily forgettable.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> This was way before big screen displays. Maybe it was just in preparation for future tech. Either way so far there has been no advantages to the consumer yet.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Cost cutting, which only benefits the consumer by keeping costs down.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Is there anything you don't know???


Being part of the OoO matrix, the answer would be no, there isn't


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> This is the correct answer.
> 
> Add as an additional reason the ability for police and insurance companies to assess what happened during an accident. They can learn whether the driver was applying throttle or brakes, whether ABS was activated, and sometimes even how much steering angle was being applied. This is on top of reading tire marks and the damage suffered by the vehicle(s) and anything they've hit.
> 
> It's like how dash cams will automatically save the last minute or so of footage prior to an impact, except with more detail about how the car's controls were being used.


This stored information is never used in accident investigations. Again unnecessary information. Unnecessary technology. Why does BMW depreciate faster than old produce? Unnecessary tech and engineering that is overpriced and not built to last. Reliability not even considered in the engineering. Just make it cool and neat for the suckers.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I understand your frustration Big Al, you and I could in the past pop up the hood and fix with a screwdriver minor engine failures, but now, all we can do is wait on the side of the road for assistance like desperate school girls. It's called progress, we have to adapt


Nah. I buy vehicles I know very well. I try and keep up with tech even though I'm a few years behind now. I didn't spend half my adult life learning and repairing these things just to bend over now. Lol. My ability to service and repair my own vehicles has a lot to do with what vehicles I buy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Not sure about the auto industry, but in new industrial facilities we are going to "smart I/O" to simplify wiring and testing.
> 
> The modules can self calibrate the instruments to save time on function testing and can also self test continuity (ie the connection had been done properly and to the correct location on both ends). Also saves on wiring since you can simplify the number of runs.
> 
> Anyways.... That's my assumption.


Yes indeed. But not without a team of instrumentation personnel to repair malfunctions. Only time will tell if reliability will increase. Doubtful. My whole point to any of this is simple. Technology should make things better and more reliable. If it doesn't do this, it's just shiny things.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> I see a lot of talk about how huge the exp II wears, but when I got to try one on it didn't feel any bigger than my DJ. My wrist is ~6.75" also


Looks great on your wrist. As I recall JMAN's wrist is only 6.5" and his Polar looks great on his wrist too.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Yes indeed. But not without a team of instrumentation personnel to repair malfunctions. Only time will tell if reliability will increase. Doubtful. My whole point to any of this is simple. Technology should make things better and more reliable. If it doesn't do this, it's just shiny things.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Reliability is a different concern. Low initial build cost likely drives some of this.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Being part of the OoO matrix, the answer would be no, there isn't


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Me like


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> This stored information is never used in accident investigations. Again unnecessary information. Unnecessary technology. Why does BMW depreciate faster than old produce? Unnecessary tech and engineering that is overpriced and not built to last. Reliability not even considered in the engineering. Just make it cool and neat for the suckers.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yup, exactly this and hence why I've been leasing for the past 15 or so years. Can't keep a BMW past its warranty period. Amazing cars for the first 3 to 4 years, then the repair bills add up.

Although my current one will be the last. The new big monster grille design direction is horrendous.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Cost cutting, which only benefits the consumer by keeping costs down.


Correct. I replaced my 10yr old refrigerator last year which was pretty upsetting. Had to put all the food i could save in my 25yr old fridge in the garage that never had a problem. It's still doing it's thing. We don't hold companies to a higher standard and that's the problem. We had a conversation a good while back about washers and dryers. Speed Queen gets it and has quite a following. It would be great to buy another 2002 Chevy Silverado brand new and put 300k miles on it without any more than oil changes. Nope the new ones cost 3X more and aren't as reliable. 
Shall we talk about the next updated Rolex movements? 
Let's go back and do better.

Btw I love these conversations. Honestly.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yessir. To me, a ToG would be a way to connect to my grandpa who was career USAF. I remember being a little kid, no older than 5 or 6, and watching the Thunderbirds from the backyard of his house on base as they performed their airshow routine.
> 
> I have one of his last watches, a quartz Seiko from the late 1980s, but it doesn't work anymore and likely needs a movement transplant glued into place.


I agree. It's one of the watches that I've considered buying for my father but he's more of a CASIO type of guy.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Me like


Topperjewelers had that same watch with black dial and bezel on their preowned website that sold quickly. Currently on their preowned site is a Ranger and a 40mm Air King. Their 214270 Explorer I Mk2 was sold within minutes of being listed.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Correct. I replaced my 10yr old refrigerator last year which was pretty upsetting. Had to put all the food i could save in my 25yr old fridge in the garage that never had a problem. It's still doing it's thing. We don't hold companies to a higher standard and that's the problem. We had a conversation a good while back about washers and dryers. Speed Queen gets it and has quite a following. It would be great to buy another 2002 Chevy Silverado brand new and put 300k miles on it without any more than oil changes. Nope the new ones cost 3X more and aren't as reliable.
> Shall we talk about the next updated Rolex movements?
> Let's go back and do better.
> 
> ...


Quality costs more. Most people aren't willing, or aren't able, to pay the actual cost of quality goods.

But everyone wants the fancy, shiny next best thing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think RSC will service any Rolex but maintain specific parts for only 30 years for discontinued Rolexes.


Good to know. I've had no problem with getting an early 1950s Omega serviced but haven't tried one from the late 1930s. I'll have to ask my authorized Omega man next time I drop off a watch. What I appreciate about Omega is they return all parts they've replaced.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> OK, OK. It was an expression of sympathy to mav's son for being mav's son.


That's rather cryptic.....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Quality costs more. Most people aren't willing, or aren't able, to pay the actual cost of quality goods.
> 
> But everyone wants the fancy, shiny next best thing.


Then it's our own fault and we deserve shiny crap. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Correct. I replaced my 10yr old refrigerator last year which was pretty upsetting. Had to put all the food i could save in my 25yr old fridge in the garage that never had a problem. It's still doing it's thing. We don't hold companies to a higher standard and that's the problem. We had a conversation a good while back about washers and dryers. Speed Queen gets it and has quite a following. It would be great to buy another 2002 Chevy Silverado brand new and put 300k miles on it without any more than oil changes. Nope the new ones cost 3X more and aren't as reliable.
> Shall we talk about the next updated Rolex movements?
> Let's go back and do better.
> 
> ...


My folks have this rca fridge that is now at least 30 years old easy and only thing they replaced was the door seal . Still cold as the arctic in that fridge , amazing . I have had a Bosch a Frigidaire and one other in a 15 year period ..
We can certainly do better


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Topperjewelers had that same watch with black dial and bezel on their preowned website that sold quickly. Currently on their preowned site is a Ranger and a 40mm Air King. Their 214270 Explorer I Mk2 was sold within minutes of being listed.


The Certina is roughly the same price as the new Seiko










And imho it is very good looking ceramic bezel and prob better movement w 80 hr pr....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That's rather cryptic.....


 It really was hardly any more than that. Feigning sympathy for somebody having a father who's such a bad person.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BonyWrists said:


> OK, OK. It was an expression of sympathy to mav's son for being mav's son.


Wow. Not only did I make a new friend, so did Mav Jr. LMAO

Whatever he wrote, I'm sure it wasn't nice hence the ban. Yesterday, I admit that I went way, way overboard. Now, I feel that I didn't go far enough. F that mofo.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Quality costs more. Most people aren't willing, or aren't able, to pay the actual cost of quality goods.
> 
> But everyone wants the fancy, shiny next best thing.


 That bugs me so much. I've always gone for the highest quality I can get, but in many entire product categories, nearly all of the options have become disposable. Short lifespans, difficult or impossible to repair, no parts availability for cases where they are repairable. I replaced my last stove after its second computer failed. The replacement has also gone through two computers. The repair guy said the computers all have the same fatal flaw, they just built an extra big pile of them to do replacements (at customer cost) instead of designing it out. The part is used by several different brands. I haven't replaced it yet, I just turn of the circuit breaker when I'm not using it. (The failure mode is that an alarm goes off whenever the oven isn't in use).


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That bugs me so much. I've always gone for the highest quality I can get, but in many entire product categories, nearly all of the options have become disposable. Short lifespans, difficult or impossible to repair, no parts availability for cases where they are repairable. I replaced my last stove after its second computer failed. The replacement has also gone through two computers. The repair guy said the computers all have the same fatal flaw, they just built an extra big pile of them to do replacements (at customer cost) instead of designing it out. The part is used by several different brands. I haven't replaced it yet, I just turn of the circuit breaker when I'm not using it. (The failure mode is that an alarm goes off whenever the oven isn't in use).


I'll tell you the worst. Apple!!! 
They actually started programming failures into their phones. Programming cameras to get worse and batteries to wear out quicker. Programming their older phone to be not compatible and obsolete. Telling me that you're great product is now interfering with future profitability. Seems pretty unethical and greedy to me.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Other than the fluted, my top choice would be an engine turned bezel with a grey dial when it comes to vintage Datejusts.


Understated cool and different in a subtle way that most wouldn't notice at a quick glance.

I love this...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> The Certina is roughly the same price as the new Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No crown guards

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> *Guy seemed to be an obvious troll. *I'm surprised his thread lasted as long as it did. I just glanced at it early on and missed the drama as it unfolded. After the fact I did notice the OP got an infraction but was subsequently banned. Hard to believe he would destroy a nice GS by placing all those diamonds.


That was my observation as well. He clearly knew it wouldn't be well received and was just baiting everyone with his attitude and inflammatory responses...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> That was my observation as well. He clearly knew it wouldn't be well received and was just baiting everyone with his attitude and inflammatory responses...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


 If so, he was doing it wrong.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> No crown guards
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Has a crown guard ever really guarded a crown? I don't think so. Looks so much better without also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Grand Seiko have decided to release their own bling variant...

https://www.grand-seiko.com/nl-en/news/pressrelease/20200305-8

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> And I'm eating crow over the TOG that some here like.


There's no need for that '59.

You have your own opinion, and it's more valid than most, (certainly more valid than mine), as you have had personal experience and actually owned the watch.

I like it - but that should be a qualified opinion as I have never actually seen one, let alone worn one.

What a boring world it would be if we all liked exactly the same things...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I respect everyone's opinion except those opinions not in line with mine.


I agree...
[He whispered meekly]

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks, you're super supportive. I really appreciate that but I also value a frank opinion. I have heard arguments for and against both the watches and I now need to go away and mull over them.
> 
> One thing for sure is that I will wait for the Explorer II to come through for me. As for the ToG, maybe I jumped at it because it looked so pretty on screen. So probably a no go for me.
> 
> ...


Which DJ have you ordered?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I never saw the now banned OP's post in OoO and surmise that his post might have been deleted by CMSgt Bo?


Correct. The mods did a clean up of his mess...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I would have liked to have seen it also.


Best to leave it alone. If the mods got rid of it, it was probably with good reason.

Sir Dog saw and responded to it, so may recall it if you want to PM...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> It really was hardly any more than that. Feigning sympathy for somebody having a father who's such a bad person.


Yikes. Can't have that. Glad that guy is gone.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Ok. Minus the backordered (until only next week I hope) fridge and double wall oven, the kitchen is done.. just in time for a little work party we see hosting in >100° desert summer.
> Going to be a long Saturday! Enjoy it, friends
> 
> 
> ...


You've done great.
Nice upgrade...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Correct. I replaced my 10yr old refrigerator last year which was pretty upsetting. Had to put all the food i could save in my 25yr old fridge in the garage that never had a problem. It's still doing it's thing. We don't hold companies to a higher standard and that's the problem. We had a conversation a good while back about washers and dryers. Speed Queen gets it and has quite a following. It would be great to buy another 2002 Chevy Silverado brand new and put 300k miles on it without any more than oil changes. Nope the new ones cost 3X more and aren't as reliable.
> Shall we talk about the next updated Rolex movements?
> Let's go back and do better.
> 
> ...


I like these conversations too. Our first condo was a loft unit with an older AC unit. We had it checked and the company said it must be at least 20+ years old, but it still works are parts are readily available. Kept us comfortable for another five years. Our second home was completely renovated with a new AC unit. Had to have it repaired three times under warranty in two years.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I've read about people that have sold Rolexes that were returned after the buyers substituted fake Rolex movements and kept the original Rolex movements. Not only should trusted sellers be vetted but trusted buyers as well.


Is this so the real movements can end up in Ginaults?

Scary the extent of the criminality in this market. I can see why vintage/used Rolex is an absolute minefield of uncertainty...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll add just a little on the subject of this. Honda in particular. Honda was one of the last manufacturers to go with the mass communications systems in their vehicles. For so many years everything operated on a simple 12V system. 12V to a switch and to a motor. Like a window motor, a door lock, a horn, a light bulb. Now everything needs a module to receive a 5V signal from a button to then send a signal to most times to another module that will activate a relay and finally send the same dang 12V to the same component that never changed. Meanwhile the simple 12V switch/motor system on a 40yr old car is still operating without a problem. So why did everyone go to this? That's the biggest question. The consumer doesn't give a damm as long as the button controls the component correctly. In fact they are clueless of the technology. I don't have the answer to this question. Only thing I can think of is it's more of a space race type of thing. Doesn't matter if yours works perfect with old tech. You're way behind technologically. That's all that matters to engineers I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It only makes sense if the amount of cabling overall can be significantly reduced.

If using optical cable, they can send multiple different control signals down the same cable to be decoded at a central box and sent on their (shorter) way to deliver an outcome.

It makes no sense to do this with traditional copper unless each button sends a signal with a unique identifier coded in.

My electronics knowledge is not advanced enough to know if this can be done effectively...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Grand Seiko have decided to release their own bling variant...
> 
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/nl-en/news/pressrelease/20200305-8
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That's a much more tasteful execution that respects the GS emphasis on case and dial. I like balance of color, too. On the down side, the drilled lugs don't quite make sense to me.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I like these conversations too. Our first condo was a loft unit with an older AC unit. We had it checked and the company said it must be at least 20+ years old, but it still works are parts are readily available. Kept us comfortable for another five years. Our second home was completely renovated with a new AC unit. Had to have it repaired three times under warranty in two years.


Huh oh wow. BSOD on HP 5530 network printer. Neat.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll add just a little on the subject of this. Honda in particular. Honda was one of the last manufacturers to go with the mass communications systems in their vehicles. For so many years everything operated on a simple 12V system. 12V to a switch and to a motor. Like a window motor, a door lock, a horn, a light bulb. Now everything needs a module to receive a 5V signal from a button to then send a signal to most times to another module that will activate a relay and finally send the same dang 12V to the same component that never changed. Meanwhile the simple 12V switch/motor system on a 40yr old car is still operating without a problem. So why did everyone go to this? That's the biggest question. The consumer doesn't give a damm as long as the button controls the component correctly. In fact they are clueless of the technology. I don't have the answer to this question. Only thing I can think of is it's more of a space race type of thing. Doesn't matter if yours works perfect with old tech. You're way behind technologically. *That's all that matters to engineers I suppose. *
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Most of the engineers I know are driven mostly by cost management...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Almost 200 posts to review but caught up. Finally but not without great effort.


Sorry '59.

I tend to waffle on a bit...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I'm only guessing here but it might have something to do with redundancy? I mean, most cars today have physical buttons for the automatic a/c AND can be controlled on the touch control monitor...sometimes they are even voice controlled. Perhaps that has something to do with the 5V/12V system for them to interface properly?


Makes sense...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Oh you were right then about him following one of us here (me). Guess I got under his skin with the memes.
> 
> Didn't see his post though, guess one of the mods deleted it?


Yes.
We are well looked after here, but let's not take it for granted and be careful on the _outside_...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Ditto. What did they post?


The mods made it disappear, so us discussing it again here serves no purpose.

Let's move on please.

Grand Seiko have released their own jewelled watch we can discuss instead...

https://www.grand-seiko.com/nl-en/news/pressrelease/20200305-8

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It only makes sense if the amount of cabling overall can be significantly reduced.
> 
> If using optical cable, they can send multiple different control signals down the same cable to be decoded at a central box and sent on their (shorter) way to deliver an outcome.
> 
> ...


Saved no cabling. In fact added more and also modules. Remember the same 12V is going to the same motor. Just added 3 or 4 more actions to accomplish the same outcome. But of course we could always bend over and just accept it. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I love vintage DJ's. Just always get nervous about unknown service history and non-OEM replacement parts.


I think your nervousness is well founded...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> This was way before big screen displays. Maybe it was just in preparation for future tech. *Either way so far there has been no advantages to the consumer yet. *
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Could be the customer being targeted is in their accounting department, rather than the end user consumer...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Better not to have seen it. I think the guy must be young. His rejoinders were something I'd expect from a teenager or pre-teen.


Or a deliberate troll.

Would not surprise me to learn he had a dual account of another member who just got bored and tried to stir the pot.

I wonder now if they were even his pictures...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> Is this so the real movements can end up in Ginaults?
> 
> Scary the extent of the criminality in this market. I can see why vintage/used Rolex is an absolute minefield of uncertainty...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


There was a thread in F2 recently about a fake PO, I believe. Comparing the photo of the fake movement to my own SM300, it's absolutely scary how close the fake movement is. Someone in that thread pointed out the few differences, but if it wasn't for that, I wouldn't have known.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, he is not young, I found his posts on Yelp, this is why I made this post over there. I suspect he is related to the jewelery that did the work
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/i-p...-model-5203239-post51985343.html#post51985343
> 
> ...


Nice detective work PF.

I note that he didn't bother to respond to your post at all...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> The mods made it disappear, so us discussing it again here serves no purpose.
> 
> Let's move on please.
> 
> ...


We are moving on 

A few of those posts came in at the same time.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> This is my Dad's DJ 1601 from the early 1970's, now mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dad has great taste.

Simple, elegant, perfect...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Yessir. To me, a ToG would be a way to connect to my grandpa who was career USAF. I remember being a little kid, no older than 5 or 6, and watching the Thunderbirds from the backyard of his house on base as they performed their airshow routine.
> 
> I have one of his last watches, a quartz Seiko from the late 1980s, but it doesn't work anymore and likely needs a movement transplant glued into place.


That Seiko is probably recoverable as there are plenty of cheap donors available for most of them as the movements used were often common across many models...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> FIFY
> 
> (let's see if the strike tag works)


Yes!

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I'm only guessing here but it might have something to do with redundancy? I mean, most cars today have physical buttons for the automatic a/c AND can be controlled on the touch control monitor...sometimes they are even voice controlled. Perhaps that has something to do with the 5V/12V system for them to interface properly?


This makes sense to me. The car's system ends up taking multiple inputs for the same command, so you can't just hardwire a switch to a relay anymore. And since multiple features are automated, like headlights, rain-sensing wipers, lane-keep steering assist, etc., the car needs to be able to control things with the CPU.

I still wouldn't mind having an all-manually-operated car, but I have to admit that highway driving sure is nicer with the semi-automatic control that my car has now.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I understand your frustration Big Al, you and I could in the past pop up the hood and fix with a screwdriver minor engine failures, but now, all we can do is wait on the side of the road for assistance like desperate school girls. It's called progress, we have to adapt


We also have to be careful, defend against, and be aware of what unscrupulous people will try to do to schoolgirls by the side of the road...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I think your nervousness is well founded...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Do you have experience with an older DJ? I wouldn't go too far back. 16234 from the early 2000's.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Not sure about the auto industry, but in new industrial facilities we are going to "smart I/O" to simplify wiring and testing.
> 
> The modules can self calibrate the instruments to save time on function testing and can also self test continuity (ie the connection had been done properly and to the correct location on both ends). Also saves on wiring since you can simplify the number of runs.
> 
> Anyways.... That's my assumption.


Simplification/cost cutting was my assumption.

Improved reliability and monitoring is an absolute bonus...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Cost cutting, which only benefits the consumer by keeping costs down.


... if it's passed on.

Which it often isn't...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> No crown guards
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It does stick out ....didn't notice that but now that you mention it


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Simplification/cost cutting was my assumption.
> 
> Improved reliability and monitoring is an absolute bonus...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Is there improved reliability? Will a 2020 Honda Accord be as reliable as a 2000 Accord was? So far the only true proven technology I've seen is OBD2 which was a vast improvement. That was around 96-98.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Nah. I buy vehicles I know very well. I try and keep up with tech even though I'm a few years behind now. I didn't spend half my adult life learning and repairing these things just to bend over now. Lol. My ability to service and repair my own vehicles has a lot to do with what vehicles I buy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's a smart move, but for the masses, this choice is being rapidly taken away from them by the use of proprietary solutions that aren't being made accessible to anyone outside the dealer network.

Even Independent workshops are being squeezed out.

I had to get the information I needed regarding the VTC Actuator failure from a US consumer web site.

The dealer straight out lied, Honda were not forthcoming, and other dealers flat out refused to comment without the rego/vin of the car.

I'm still waiting for a written quote from other dealers who have my information. I do not expect to get it.

The only reason I can come up with is that the data is all linked, they can see what is going on, and they are protecting each other.

The only person in Australia who was straight with me, assumed I was from another dealer, as I quoted the service bulletin, and I didn't have system access. (I didn't correct his mistake until after he told me what I needed)...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Reliability is a different concern. Low initial build cost likely drives [strike]some [/strike] * most*of this.


FIFY.
The accountants are in charge now, not the engineers...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I have it for sale but not sure I can go through with it


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Correct. I replaced my 10yr old refrigerator last year which was pretty upsetting. Had to put all the food i could save in my 25yr old fridge in the garage that never had a problem. It's still doing it's thing. We don't hold companies to a higher standard and that's the problem. We had a conversation a good while back about washers and dryers. Speed Queen gets it and has quite a following. It would be great to buy another 2002 Chevy Silverado brand new and put 300k miles on it without any more than oil changes. Nope the new ones cost 3X more and aren't as reliable.
> Shall we talk about the next updated Rolex movements?
> Let's go back and do better.
> 
> ...


I'm 100% on the same page with you on this AL.

As much as I love new technology, there has to be a benefit...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Quality costs more. Most people aren't willing, or aren't able, to pay the actual cost of quality goods.
> 
> But everyone wants the fancy, shiny next best thing.


Yep.
As consumers, it's our own choices and behaviour that has driven this change.
Can't blame companies for trying to give us what we (the masses) want...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> It might surprise you but the Explorer II actually feels lighter than my Black Bay 41.


I reckon height of 14.8 also contributing to the heft of BB41.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Then it's our own fault and we deserve shiny crap. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


#neverreadahead

I reckon you and I and a few beers could be a very long session...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah and Tudor has a habit of that, right? They don't shave the case side, so they are taller than Rolex and add weight.


NRA


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> That's rather cryptic.....


but accurate.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> My folks have this rca fridge that is now at least 30 years old easy and only thing they replaced was the door seal . Still cold as the arctic in that fridge , amazing . I have had a Bosch a Frigidaire and one other in a 15 year period ..
> We can certainly do better


Our 20+ yo fridge is still working perfectly in the garage without a single issue. Even the seals are original.

The shiny F & P inside has kept their service team busy...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> That one is soo good looking.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's everything to do with Bro Dick's photography skills....:-d:-d


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> That bugs me so much. I've always gone for the highest quality I can get, but in many entire product categories, nearly all of the options have become disposable. Short lifespans, difficult or impossible to repair, no parts availability for cases where they are repairable. I replaced my last stove after its second computer failed. The replacement has also gone through two computers. The repair guy said the computers all have the same fatal flaw, they just built an extra big pile of them to do replacements (at customer cost) instead of designing it out. The part is used by several different brands. I haven't replaced it yet, I just turn of the circuit breaker when I'm not using it. (The failure mode is that an alarm goes off whenever the oven isn't in use).


You should join AL and I for that beer.

On second thoughts, why don't you all come along.

I know we talked about this before, but a real GTG with you guys would be amazing...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll tell you the worst. Apple!!!
> They actually started programming failures into their phones. Programming cameras to get worse and batteries to wear out quicker. Programming their older phone to be not compatible and obsolete. Telling me that you're great product is now interfering with future profitability. Seems pretty unethical and greedy to me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This strategy has a name.

In the IT world it's called "Planned obsolescence."...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Saved no cabling. In fact added more and also modules. Remember the same 12V is going to the same motor. Just added 3 or 4 more actions to accomplish the same outcome. *But of course we could always bend over and just accept it. *Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Unfortunately for me, that's not my style.

I will sometimes dig in even when I know it's futile, just to make a point.

It's a massive character flaw I have to work on...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Do you have experience with an older DJ? I wouldn't go too far back. 16234 from the early 2000's.


Not at all.
I'd considered one some time ago, but my lack of knowledge scared me away, and all the horror stories I keep seeing, keep me away...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Not at all.
> I'd considered one some time ago, but my lack of knowledge scared me away, and all the horror stories I keep seeing, keep me away...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That's exactly my concern and part of the reason I went with six digit over five digit sub.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> The mods made it disappear, so us discussing it again here serves no purpose.
> 
> Let's move on please.
> 
> ...


This thread needs a pic.









It's actually very well-executed, if you ask me.

Then again, it's almost the same price as this baby, so gonna pass...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Our 20+ yo fridge is still working perfectly in the garage without a single issue. Even the seals are original.
> 
> The shiny F & P inside has kept their service team busy...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


F & P?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Is there improved reliability? Will a 2020 Honda Accord be as reliable as a 2000 Accord was? So far the only true proven technology I've seen is OBD2 which was a vast improvement. That was around 96-98.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Time will tell, but I doubt it in relation to cars.
They are becoming more and more disposable items, and when electric takes over this will be accelerated even more.

There won't be a need for car ownership at all in the future so modular generic designs with self diagnosis and plug'n'play maintenance components will become the norm.

Enjoy your dinosaurs while you can...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs a pic.
> 
> View attachment 15231807
> 
> ...


Can you imagine buying that watch and telling someone what you spent on a Seiko?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> We also have to be careful, defend against, and be aware of what unscrupulous people will try to do to schoolgirls by the side of the road...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


GF.



BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> FIFY.
> The accountants are in charge now, not the engineers...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:
I'm using strike wrong.

That's what happens when you just guess rather than look it up. (This is another guess btw)...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> No crown guards
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I think this would be a better alternative, and it's 40mm


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> I have it for sale but not sure I can go through with it


Good luck.

Hope you get a fair price...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I never saw the now banned OP's post in OoO and surmise that his post might have been deleted by CMSgt Bo?


He followed mav here and insulted him. I responded to him telling him not to come here to cause trouble or he will get banned. He responds and bam!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I would have liked to have seen it also.


LOL. It was childish.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs a pic.
> 
> View attachment 15231807
> 
> ...


So you ordered the F-car?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> F & P?


Fisher & Paykel...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Ok. Minus the backordered (until only next week I hope) fridge and double wall oven, the kitchen is done.. just in time for a little work party we see hosting in >100° desert summer.
> Going to be a long Saturday! Enjoy it, friends
> 
> 
> ...


So that's what you've been up to! 

Very nice bro Delco. Good job mate.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can you imagine buying that watch and telling someone what you spent on a Seiko?


Maybe it would be peppered with comments like this:

But it's not a Seiko, it's a *Grand* Seiko.
It's better than a Rolex.
You don't understand watches.
You are all imbeciles...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mav said:


> Wow. Not only did I make a new friend, so did Mav Jr. LMAO
> 
> Whatever he wrote, I'm sure it wasn't nice hence the ban. Yesterday, I admit that I went way, way overboard. Now, I feel that I didn't go far enough. F that mofo.


It wasn't that bad a comment... vague and cryptic, but not overtly insulting and not profane. Best not to speculate further. We don't know what was happened behind the scenes.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF.


You aren't unscrupulous.

You just like to pretend you are and you are really a big softy.

I've seen the way you care about your cats...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've read about people that have sold Rolexes that were returned after the buyers substituted fake Rolex movements and kept the original Rolex movements. Not only should trusted sellers be vetted but trusted buyers as well.


Yeah, especially so for Australia where dealers are obligated to honour returns.

My wife's friend once bought a TAG from a chain watch store in a mall where the crown fell out. He fiddled with it and surmised that something was off about it. It looked like someone had already used it and returned the watch.

He thinks it got substituted with a fake and the sales lady didn't check properly.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think this would be a better alternative, and it's 40mm
> 
> View attachment 15231823


It's beautiful, but a whole other price category PF!

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Grand Seiko have decided to release their own bling variant...
> 
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/nl-en/news/pressrelease/20200305-8
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Not my cuppa tea, but I gotta admit.... that's how you do it..... Not a bunch of diamond chips on the case in some back room


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll add just a little on the subject of this. Honda in particular. Honda was one of the last manufacturers to go with the mass communications systems in their vehicles. For so many years everything operated on a simple 12V system. 12V to a switch and to a motor. Like a window motor, a door lock, a horn, a light bulb. Now everything needs a module to receive a 5V signal from a button to then send a signal to most times to another module that will activate a relay and finally send the same dang 12V to the same component that never changed. Meanwhile the simple 12V switch/motor system on a 40yr old car is still operating without a problem. So why did everyone go to this? That's the biggest question. The consumer doesn't give a damm as long as the button controls the component correctly. In fact they are clueless of the technology. I don't have the answer to this question. Only thing I can think of is it's more of a space race type of thing. Doesn't matter if yours works perfect with old tech. You're way behind technologically. *That's all that matters to engineers I suppose. *


That's true, because we are all tech geeks


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can you imagine buying that watch and telling someone what you spent on a Seiko?


Even Seiko's bosses wouldn't believe someone would pay 195,000 Euros for a Seiko, but I imagine it must be a publicity stunt to get media coverage and try to position themselves above ALS, PP, RM, VC, and the rest; remember, there are no 3 handers (beside real gem watches, mainly women's watches) at this price. It reminds me of the solid gold G-Shock that Casio priced at 70,000 USD... Weirdos... both of them!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'm only guessing here but it might have something to do with redundancy? I mean, most cars today have physical buttons for the automatic a/c AND can be controlled on the touch control monitor...sometimes they are even voice controlled. Perhaps that has something to do with the 5V/12V system for them to interface properly?


And now the Germans have pioneered 48V electrics on the cars....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Oh you were right then about him following one of us here (me). Guess I got under his skin with the memes.
> 
> Didn't see his post though, guess one of the mods deleted it?


Yes. According to PF, it was Brad that sin binned him.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> ... if it's passed on.
> 
> Which it often isn't...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Supply and demand. Nobody in auto industry is making money hand over fist anymore. Innovation and cost cutting keep you competitive at the point of sale...... reliability is only required until the warranty period ends.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Maybe it would be peppered with comments like this:
> 
> But it's not a Seiko, it's a *Grand* Seiko.
> It's better than a Rolex.
> ...


Laughed out loud :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, especially so for Australia where dealers are obligated to honour returns.
> 
> My wife's friend once bought a TAG from a chain watch store in a mall where the crown fell out. He fiddled with it and surmised that something was off about it. It looked like someone had already used it and returned the watch.
> 
> He thinks it got substituted with a fake and the sales lady didn't check properly.


Sometimes it's difficult to check a returned item properly in front of a customer, (who is already annoyed), without annoying them further.

Scammers prey on the good intentions of retail staff trying to do the right thing by the customer.

It's unfortunate for your friend that it wasn't checked properly before going out again to another customer though, that's just poor QC...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I have it for sale but not sure I can go through with it


Best of luck for your sale mate. |>


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Agreed. All this Exp2 talk has me thinking again. But the black dial is my favorite. The polar is pretty great but I much prefer black dial. It's such a clean watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think the Explorer II fits your wrist very well.

Whether it's black or white depends on one's own preferences. Some like black, others white.

The common complaint about the black dial is that the hands look like they are floating because the part near the stem is also black and you only see the tip of the hands around the dial which can be confusing at a glance. The lume is also less on the hands of the black dial.

As for the white dial, the painted indices and hands make it look like a toy watch.

I have seen both and I agree the black dial is nice but as I already have a lot of black dials, it's time to be adventurous and go white.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Not my cuppa tea, but I gotta admit.... that's how you do it..... Not a bunch of diamond chips on the case in some back room


I wouldn't wear it either, but its very well done.

What wasn't answered by that other thread, and is probably a worthwhile question is whether the addition of some well-placed gemstones will really elevate the brand positioning of Grand Seiko to that of Rolex, or even any of the trinity?

None of the main luxury brands used "bling" to get them there, so why would GS be considering this path?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Better not to have seen it. I think the guy must be young. His rejoinders were something I'd expect from a teenager or pre-teen.


Exactly. Childish was the way he posted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Yes it was a major drama.
> 
> Happened as a result of a minor rear-ender that left the boot, (that's trunk for our US friends) not closing and sealing properly. A drive in heavy rain soon after let water run into the boot which is where the amp was located mounted on the quarter panel.
> 
> ...


I call it a boot.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Yup, cremation will be the final step in my carbon footprint. Sorry Greta.


You don't have to be sorry. Greta is proud because you take us less space and there's no wastage. All of it is squeezed into a small container.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Supply and demand. Nobody in auto industry is making money hand over fist anymore. Innovation and cost cutting keep you competitive at the point of sale...... reliability is only required until the warranty period ends.


Or the lease...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> So he's just a terminal adolescent. Unfortunately not such a rare creature. If he were connected to the jeweler, he could have made it work, but it would have taken more emotional intelligence.


That, takes years to develop.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I think Al has a point in that the increased number of components (especially switches/relays) increase the overall probability of failure. On the other hand (as you indicate), the increased complexity allows faster and easier identification of failures and, if implemented properly, can minimize the scope of any failure.
> 
> My own experience with Honda was long ago, but the scars remain. In the early 90s I had an '86 Accord. I experienced similar gouging from the service department at the dealership. It also had design flaws that resulted in frequent failures of some items. It had those lousy pop-up headlights whose wires would break every six months and I finally ditched it after the third replacement transmission failed.


Good thing for me is that I never bought a Honda. In those days, it was European cars but the Japanese reliability was a breadth of fresh air. My Dad had one and I witnessed first hand how the service department fleeced him. Uh oh, oh no. I ain't falling for that one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I too prefer the black dial version of the Explorer II that actually worked even on my scrawny flat wrist.


The black dial gives it an illusion of being small as it disappears behind the steel surrounds. The white dial accentuates the heft and size of the watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Is there anything you don't know???


If OoO is the university and source of all knowledge, Bro PF is Le Professor


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> When I saw your post in that GS icing thread I figured you'd sniffed out his MO. My only comment about him remains that he is a complete tool and is unworthy of our attention.


Yes, and he will be back if we keep talking about him. It's like the bogeyman. Don't talk about him before you go to bed or you'll get nightmares.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I call it a boot.


Interesting.
Is it called different things in different parts of the U.S.?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Nah. I buy vehicles I know very well. I try and keep up with tech even though I'm a few years behind now. I didn't spend half my adult life learning and repairing these things just to bend over now. Lol. My ability to service and repair my own vehicles has a lot to do with what vehicles I buy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Those cars you hold onto belong to the 19th Century and have no place in the 21st Century. Manufacturers are forced to adapt or face extinction.

Soon, you won't even be able to buy such a pre-historic dinosaur of a car anymore because people don't want them and car makers are updating to meet the market demands.

Of course, American cars are still very rudimentary which is why there's still a market there but it's not in demand anywhere else anymore.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Me like


Does that look like a rip off of a Blancpain?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I agree. It's one of the watches that I've considered buying for my father but he's more of a CASIO type of guy.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I like the CASIO Edifice range


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Topperjewelers had that same watch with black dial and bezel on their preowned website that sold quickly. Currently on their preowned site is a Ranger and a 40mm Air King. Their 214270 Explorer I Mk2 was sold within minutes of being listed.


So was that Explorer II which I posted yesterday. I checked the site again in the afternoon and it's gone.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Quality costs more. Most people aren't willing, or aren't able, to pay the actual cost of quality goods.
> 
> But everyone wants the fancy, shiny next best thing.


^^^ This.

Mass production allows costs to come down and in order to maintain sales, we will design obsolescence onto the product. There, fixed.

Tech companies like Hewlett-Packard-Packard was called out in embedding a firmware in their printers that made it refuse to print even when there's ink left in the cartridge. Then lately, Apple gets called out for slowing down their older models to "preserve battery life"

We all know what they are doing. It's forcing people to junk it and go to the store to buy a new one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It really was hardly any more than that. Feigning sympathy for somebody having a father who's such a bad person.





mav said:


> Wow. Not only did I make a new friend, so did Mav Jr. LMAO
> 
> Whatever he wrote, I'm sure it wasn't nice hence the ban. Yesterday, I admit that I went way, way overboard. Now, I feel that I didn't go far enough. F that mofo.


@mav

No, he wished you a happy Father's Day and went on to pity your son for a father like you.

I am sure that as PF sniffed him out, he also went to look at your Instagram and YouTube channel where you took you family to Disneyland - hence why he knew you have a son.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That bugs me so much. I've always gone for the highest quality I can get, but in many entire product categories, nearly all of the options have become disposable. Short lifespans, difficult or impossible to repair, no parts availability for cases where they are repairable. I replaced my last stove after its second computer failed. The replacement has also gone through two computers. The repair guy said the computers all have the same fatal flaw, they just built an extra big pile of them to do replacements (at customer cost) instead of designing it out. The part is used by several different brands. I haven't replaced it yet, I just turn of the circuit breaker when I'm not using it. (The failure mode is that an alarm goes off whenever the oven isn't in use).


^^^ bingo! That's the whole idea.

How else can those big corporations show 5% year on year growth and pay huge bonuses to their SVP and dividends to shareholders?

The last company I worked in was only interested in the stock prices and the next quarterly reporting. They weren't interested at all in the customers nor the product. In fact, the big man himself said to us all that "our _real_ customers are our shareholders. Of course, he meant it for himself since he gets paid salary plus stocks. Higher share price allows him to cash out and get a big bonus.

Oh, do I live capitalism....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll tell you the worst. Apple!!!
> They actually started programming failures into their phones. Programming cameras to get worse and batteries to wear out quicker. Programming their older phone to be not compatible and obsolete. Telling me that you're great product is now interfering with future profitability. Seems pretty unethical and greedy to me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Woo hoo! Ding! Ding! Ding!

Yes, Apple! Stupid stupid stupid.

I am buying a Huawei next


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Has a crown guard ever really guarded a crown? I don't think so. Looks so much better without also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I actually like those vintage inspired designs without crown guards.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those cars you hold onto belong to the 19th Century and have no place in the 21st Century. Manufacturers are forced to adapt or face extinction.
> 
> Soon, you won't even be able to buy such a pre-historic dinosaur of a car anymore because people don't want them and car makers are updating to meet the market demands.
> 
> Of course, American cars are still very rudimentary which is why there's still a market there but it's not in demand anywhere else anymore.


Well that's some bend over and take it attitude if I ever heard it. Nobody's forced into extinction if they don't adapt. In fact the whole retro gentrification business model is booming if you haven't noticed. Hand made quality detail and people will pay for that type of quality also. Way to accept what a corporate business model decides to shove up your arse. Makes me wonder why you wear a mechanical watch. Completely contradicts your post. JS.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Me like


What model is this? Certina makes such nice stuff for the $$$


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Grand Seiko have decided to release their own bling variant...
> 
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/nl-en/news/pressrelease/20200305-8
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Old news


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> There's no need for that '59.
> 
> You have your own opinion, and it's more valid than most, (certainly more valid than mine), as you have had personal experience and actually owned the watch.
> 
> ...


Not only that. What would the world be like if everyone wanted a chopstick thin model looking wife? 99% of the population wouldn't be married!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Which DJ have you ordered?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Mate, a 41 in white dial (since I haven't got a white dial), jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel.

Was told that is an uncommon configuration as most people go for the dome bezel and grey dials.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Correct. The mods did a clean up of his mess...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


For the better I think.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Best to leave it alone. If the mods got rid of it, it was probably with good reason.
> 
> Sir Dog saw and responded to it, so may recall it if you want to PM...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I already responded to mav's post here. No big secret.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Most of the engineers I know are driven mostly by cost management...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That is true. 

We want to do a good job but:

1) those pesky accountants running the company want to ensure we have a healthy profit margin of 15%

2) those damn marketing department want to target a market sector at a price point, and

3) the chairman wants the highest quality possible


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sorry '59.
> 
> I tend to waffle on a bit...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


You will be the first to get to Sir status on SoOoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Interesting.
> Is it called different things in different parts of the U.S.?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


In fact, boot is British, and trunk is American, but both have a French origin, botte and tronc. Now some Americans associate the word boot with bootleggers that used to smuggle their contraband alcohol in the trunks of their cars, but the origin of the word bootlegger comes from the time of King George III when smugglers used to hide their contraband in their boots (shoes), hence the confusion between boot and trunk, which in fact isn't a confusion since boot in British is a trunk, which makes the use of the word boot in the US also correct, even from an etymological point of view. Hope it helped

P.S.: there is also bonnet and hood, let me know if you would like some clarifications


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Saved no cabling. In fact added more and also modules. *Remember the same 12V is going to the same motor. Just added 3 or 4 more actions to accomplish the same outcome. *But of course we could always bend over and just accept it. Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That is _your_ view.

Smaller control cables reduces weight and by putting everything into fly by wire command system reduces the overall weight of the wiring looms you need to put into a car.

You will get some idea if you do a google search on how a relay switch works. There are three terminals. A power in, power out and a command. In the old days, you had to run a 12V cable to everything, from wiper stalks to window washers and window winders. Three cables of equivalent thickness/diameter went to everything.

With the new tech, the command is given by you on the steering wheel, the car picks it up and sends a command signal to the window switch which activates power to the window winder. Now there only the main power cable connected to the unit.

Modern cars are going 48V power as they can provide the same wattage with lower current thus reducing cable diameter and weight.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> There was a thread in F2 recently about a fake PO, I believe. Comparing the photo of the fake movement to my own SM300, it's absolutely scary how close the fake movement is. Someone in that thread pointed out the few differences, but if it wasn't for that, I wouldn't have known.


Was 6R15.

He is on a mission to flag all the fakes on eBay and here in WUS as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Nice detective work PF.
> 
> I note that he didn't bother to respond to your post at all...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I think if PF wanted to, he could dox this fella too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> We are moving on
> 
> A few of those posts came in at the same time.


Forgive me as I only got to this and am still catching up. Slightly over a hundred more to go and I have catching up for the last 90 minutes....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> This makes sense to me. The car's system ends up taking multiple inputs for the same command, so you can't just hardwire a switch to a relay anymore. And since multiple features are automated, like headlights, rain-sensing wipers, lane-keep steering assist, etc., the car needs to be able to control things with the CPU.
> 
> I still wouldn't mind having an all-manually-operated car, but I have to admit that highway driving sure is nicer with the semi-automatic control that my car has now.


I need to do some research into this as I believe that cars now use fibre optics so that they are lighter than copper cables.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We also have to be careful, defend against, and be aware of what unscrupulous people will try to do to schoolgirls by the side of the road...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Umm...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> FIFY.
> The accountants are in charge now, not the engineers...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Hate them


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> As consumers, it's our own choices and behaviour that has driven this change.
> Can't blame companies for trying to give us what we (the masses) want...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Blame yourself is what you're saying?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> I reckon height of 14.8 also contributing to the heft of BB41.


I wonder what the case will look like if I ground down the edges to soften the slab sides?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead
> 
> I reckon you and I and a few beers could be a very long session...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I can hear Mrs B5 in the background screaming for you to come in and have your dinner. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Our 20+ yo fridge is still working perfectly in the garage without a single issue. Even the seals are original.
> 
> The shiny F & P inside has kept their service team busy...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


LOL. You might as well buy a Haier and throw it away once it stops working and buy a new one.

My wife remarked that some of these new ones are so cheap that we can buy a new fridge every four years for the price of a high quality Euro fridge


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> That's everything to do with Bro Dick's photography skills....:-d:-d


Whose dick is being photographed?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> This strategy has a name.
> 
> In the IT world it's called "Planned obsolescence."...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yes!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Unfortunately for me, that's not my style.
> 
> I will sometimes dig in even when I know it's futile, just to make a point.
> 
> ...


One must know when to cut loss and move on


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs a pic.
> 
> View attachment 15231807
> 
> ...


That's that. Why wear a car when you can sit in one? For some, why buy a car when for the same price, you can have a house and sleep in one?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> F & P?


Fisher and Paykel


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Time will tell, but I doubt it in relation to cars.
> They are becoming more and more disposable items, and when electric takes over this will be accelerated even more.
> 
> There won't be a need for car ownership at all in the future so modular generic designs with self diagnosis and plug'n'play maintenance components will become the norm.
> ...


LOL. Dinosaurs...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can you imagine buying that watch and telling someone what you spent on a Seiko?


Exactly. My wife will make me take it back to the store and get a refund!!!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I need to do some research into this as I believe that cars now use fibre optics so that they are lighter than copper cables.


I have seen some years ago a car that was being reassembled after being armoured and I noticed that the electrical harness that was being installed was very thin, so when I asked about it to the shop manager, he told me that it was fibre optics


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Fisher & Paykel...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Don't read ahead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You aren't unscrupulous.
> 
> You just like to pretend you are and you are really a big softy.
> 
> ...


Little pussy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's beautiful, but a whole other price category PF!
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


It looks nice in photos but I can't stand the skinny hands. Seen it in person. Not for me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> That Seiko is probably recoverable as there are plenty of cheap donors available for most of them as the movements used were often common across many models...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yeah, although I don't really have the patience to scour around for the same discontinued movement and a matching stem _and_ a matching crystal (I know I didn't mention the stem and crystal earlier, sorry), and I don't want to make things worse, either. I would try asking around for a decent watch repair shop who wouldn't simply dismiss it outright, as long as MrsBS says it's okay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Supply and demand. Nobody in auto industry is making money hand over fist anymore. Innovation and cost cutting keep you competitive at the point of sale...... reliability is only required until the warranty period ends.


The Germans are good at that. Most cars from the VAG stable will last three years and then it falls apart.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sometimes it's difficult to check a returned item properly in front of a customer, (who is already annoyed), without annoying them further.
> 
> Scammers prey on the good intentions of retail staff trying to do the right thing by the customer.
> 
> ...


Not just clothes. People here have a habit of returning items to the stores. Have you ever bought something from Myer or DJ and it smells of perfume? Like someone already wore it to the prom or a black tie dinner and returned it the next day due to "ill fitting"?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Good Night Gentlemen


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, boot is British, and trunk is American, but both have a French origin, botte and tronc. Now some Americans associate the word boot with bootleggers that used to smuggle their contraband alcohol in the trunks of their cars, but the origin of the word bootlegger comes from the time of King George III when smugglers used to hide their contraband in their boots (shoes), hence the confusion between boot and trunk, which in fact isn't a confusion since boot in British is a trunk, which makes the use of the word boot in the US also correct, even from an etymological point of view. Hope it helped
> 
> P.S.: there is also bonnet and hood, let me know if you would like some clarifications


Thanks for the lesson of the day!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I too prefer the black dial version of the Explorer II that actually worked even on my scrawny flat wrist.


I used to like the black until
I tried both on and the preferred the polar.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have seen some years ago a car that was being reassembled after being armoured and I noticed that the electrical harness that was being installed was very thin, so when I asked about it to the shop manager, he told me that it was fibre optics


Thanks!

Wait... why were you at a workshop armouring cars? 

Did you get a B6 or B7 level of protection?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Gentlemen


See you on Sunday.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I used to like the black until
> I tried both on and the preferred the polar.


Ah... a man of good tastes.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is _your_ view.
> 
> Smaller control cables reduces weight and by putting everything into fly by wire command system reduces the overall weight of the wiring looms you need to put into a car.
> 
> ...


I don't think you understood when I said I've been all thru the inner workings of them. With module systems and without module systems. Your point is completely wrong if we are talking automotive applications still. More modules communicating with thinner wires. And same wires that have to carry the 12V. Trust me when I tell you there are no weight savings. The 12V wires are still there. Looms still remain. We just complicated the controls more for the sake of technology. When I tell you I've stripped both systems down to the copper, I've been thoroughly trained and have traced every circuit. I've been to the copper. 
You drive a Prius don't you?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll tell you the worst. Apple!!!
> They actually started programming failures into their phones. Programming cameras to get worse and batteries to wear out quicker. Programming their older phone to be not compatible and obsolete. Telling me that you're great product is now interfering with future profitability. Seems pretty unethical and greedy to me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


"Programming cameras to get worse..." - That's news to me. What did you hear?

"Batterygate" - a legit solution, but poorly communicated on Apple's part. Batteries are still the worst part of any tech product, we know that much, right? What happens as they age is that their ability to retain a charge gets worse and worse, so their ability to run a gadget also gets worse and worse. What happens after that is, the battery will simply fail to keep the gadget operating far quicker than planned, whether it's because the gadget's power draw overheats it or it just "empties the tank" now that the "tank" has less capacity. What Apple did was have the phone throttle down the CPU after so-many-hundred battery charge cycles with the justification that a slightly slower* working phone is better than one that craps out before lunchtime with no warning. However, comma, they didn't explain it to anyone, so it looked like a coverup by the time regular tech nerds figured it out.

* "slightly slower" although you have to realize that hardly anyone uses their phone's full computing ability anyway

"Not compatible/obsolete" - Security is an always-moving target, and it's one of the biggest reasons that OSes and chipsets keep evolving. I wouldn't do personal or business stuff on a gadget that wasn't still getting updates and patches. The unfortunate side effect is that people who can't afford to keep their gear up-to-date end up being the most vulnerable to cyber exploits.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't think you understood when I said I've been all thru the inner workings of them. With module systems and without module systems. Your point is completely wrong if we are talking automotive applications still. More modules communicating with thinner wires. And same wires that have to carry the 12V. Trust me when I tell you there are no weight savings. The 12V wires are still there. Looms still remain. We just complicated the controls more for the sake of technology. When I tell you I've stripped both systems down to the copper, I've been thoroughly trained and have traced every circuit. I've been to the copper.
> You drive a Prius don't you?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Okay brother AL.

I concede. You win the argument. Yes, I drive a Prius and I wear a cardigan and cycle to work.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Does that look like a rip off of a Blancpain?


Sure does and it still looks good


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> If BT is the gifmaster, you are the master of the one liner...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


59 u mean


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> That was my observation as well. He clearly knew it wouldn't be well received and was just baiting everyone with his attitude and inflammatory responses...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


He did and found himself banned. If he reappears with the same IPO address hopefully mods will p/u and ban him again.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Grand Seiko have decided to release their own bling variant...
> 
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/nl-en/news/pressrelease/20200305-8
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Maybe someone will actually like it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Is this so the real movements can end up in Ginaults?
> 
> Scary the extent of the criminality in this market. I can see why vintage/used Rolex is an absolute minefield of uncertainty...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


It why one buys both the seller and buyer.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> "Programming cameras to get worse..." - That's news to me. What did you hear?
> 
> "Batterygate" - a legit solution, but poorly communicated on Apple's part. Batteries are still the worst part of any tech product, we know that much, right? What happens as they age is that their ability to retain a charge gets worse and worse, so their ability to run a gadget also gets worse and worse. What happens after that is, the battery will simply fail to keep the gadget operating far quicker than planned, whether it's because the gadget's power draw overheats it or it just "empties the tank" now that the "tank" has less capacity. What Apple did was have the phone throttle down the CPU after so-many-hundred battery charge cycles with the justification that a slightly slower* working phone is better than one that craps out before lunchtime with no warning. However, comma, they didn't explain it to anyone, so it looked like a coverup by the time regular tech nerds figured it out.
> 
> ...


Yes sir I mean the cameras get programmed worse. Depending on what phone you have, check out your pics when you originally got the phone compared to the last ones. Unless the digital camera optics degrade naturally and pixels get fuzzier in three years, its in the programming. I put off updating my iPhone 6S software for about two years because everything worked fine. Apps started crashing and becoming incompatible so they pretty much forced the update on me. Guess what? Camera quality went to shyt immediately. An obvious drop in quality. It's their own fault along with the cellular carriers to cut off the every two years cheap upgrade program. You remember when you would get a new model phone every two years for $200 with a contract renewal. People quit buying new phones drastically when this changed.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Me like


Shades of Zelos!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Sure does and it still looks good


It does look good. Unfortunately, we can't get Certina here in Australia. I think it's part of the Swatch Group and there's some brands that aren't here like Hamilton too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I have it for sale but not sure I can go through with it


Understand what you're saying. The MM300 green is a nice watch. If it just weren't so thick.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Time will tell, but I doubt it in relation to cars.
> They are becoming more and more disposable items, and when electric takes over this will be accelerated even more.
> 
> There won't be a need for car ownership at all in the future so modular generic designs with self diagnosis and plug'n'play maintenance components will become the norm.
> ...


"Dinosaurs" burning liquified dinosaurs to work. ;-)

Yeah, I still enjoy the vroom-vroom part.

Although i just had the thought today of how much care and feeding these engines still need after two hundred years of development. You _shouldn't_ (although everyone does) go from your driveway to gunning it down a freeway onramp with a cold engine whose oil hasn't warmed up yet. You still need to change out all that oil every few thousand miles because the byproducts of the constant explosions make it dirty as fawk. The list keeps going on, too, when you look at environmental controls and all the other stuff that's done to keep our air clean (sorta) and our rivers alive (kinda).

Will a gasoline vehicle end up like the horse and become a hobbyist's plaything like Jay Leno said? Yeah, probably. I think most people can do without them, though. Got a neighbor across the way with a Model 3 who couldn't stop praising it when I asked him how he's been getting on with it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> He did and found himself banned. If he reappears with the same IPO address hopefully mods will p/u and ban him again.


I think his ban was temporary.

Most permanent bans do not show an infraction. He will serve his timeout and be back with a vengeance.

Just leave him alone and he won't come bother us. I don't even know why everyone went there to ruffle his feathers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Maybe someone will actually like it.


I will ask Kayne West


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay brother AL.
> 
> I concede. You win the argument. Yes, I drive a Prius and I wear a cardigan and cycle to work.




Sorry buddy it's not you. I've been searching for an answer that makes any type of sense on this matter for a while now. Quite frustrating that we continue to advance technology only to shorten lifespans. This is just not a smart formula that I can readily accept.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs a pic.
> 
> View attachment 15231807
> 
> ...


Buy the car; pass on the GS.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Shades of Zelos!


LOL. It is funny how we are attracted to some watches and not others. That is what makes life interesting as what may appeal to one does not appeal to another.

You see a Zelo but I see a Blancpain.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think this would be a better alternative, and it's 40mm
> 
> View attachment 15231823


The FF rocks.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Shades of Zelos!


There's also a 39mm Baltic that resembles that thing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Woo hoo! Ding! Ding! Ding!
> 
> Yes, Apple! Stupid stupid stupid.
> 
> *I am buying a Huawei next*


Oh gawd no.

Not unless you're planning on trolling the Chinese government with "how do I ice my Seiko" web searches...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Sorry buddy it's not you. I've been searching for an answer that makes any type of sense on this matter for a while now. Quite frustrating that we continue to advance technology only to shorten lifespans. This is just not a smart formula that I can readily accept.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Some reading for you about improvements in automotive electrics.

https://www.avnet.com/wps/portal/abacus/resources/article/the-shift-to-48v-in-automotive-systems/


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh gawd no.
> 
> Not unless you're planning on trolling the Chinese government with "how do I ice my Seiko" web searches...


LOL. That was tongue in cheek. 

But I am sure that the CIA, NSA and our Australian counterparts are also listening in on our conversations. Hello there


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, boot is British, and trunk is American, but both have a French origin, botte and tronc. Now some Americans associate the word boot with bootleggers that used to smuggle their contraband alcohol in the trunks of their cars, but the origin of the word bootlegger comes from the time of King George III when smugglers used to hide their contraband in their boots (shoes), hence the confusion between boot and trunk, which in fact isn't a confusion since boot in British is a trunk, which makes the use of the word boot in the US also correct, even from an etymological point of view. Hope it helped
> 
> P.S.: there is also bonnet and hood, let me know if you would like some clarifications


I learned all of this from Top Gear


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Forgive me as I only got to this and am still catching up. Slightly over a hundred more to go and I have catching up for the last 90 minutes....


Totally fine! Didn't want you to think I was beating a dead issue.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So was that Explorer II which I posted yesterday. I checked the site again in the afternoon and it's gone.


Wait until your AD contacts you. Good move to pass on the TOG.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That was tongue in cheek.
> 
> But I am sure that the CIA, NSA and our Australian counterparts are also listening in on our conversations. Hello there


I can neither confirm or deny 

(really, I don't even know enough to say one way or the other)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good thing for me is that I never bought a Honda. In those days, it was European cars but the Japanese reliability was a breadth of fresh air. My Dad had one and I witnessed first hand how the service department fleeced him. Uh oh, oh no. I ain't falling for that one.


We've owned many Hondas since 1977 and there's always been at least one in the stable. Current one is Mrs BT 2001 Accord. Never had a problem. Have Ford edge 140k miles nary a problem. I know some one will say I have been fleeced by service department and just didn't know but I doubt it. I'm beginning to think y'all live in the wrong damn places.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hell I've never had a refrigerator go bad.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Understand what you're saying. The MM300 green is a nice watch. If it just weren't so thick.


The only reason I have it for sale  the thickness but not uncomfortable at all


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I used to like the black until
> I tried both on and the preferred the polar.


I always said you got no taste. Black > Polar.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Totally fine! Didn't want you to think I was beating a dead issue.


Nah, I was beating a dead issue too by responding and then I realised that there's about 160 more to go!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Interesting.
> Is it called different things in different parts of the U.S.?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Rarely now.. Before TV in my very descended from British we had different names for stuff than much of usa. Breakfast dinner supper for example. 
But now that's fading...

Example ski type cap was called a toboggan.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Wait until your AD contacts you. Good move to pass on he TOG.


Thanks.

I will divert the watch funds to pick up some more Seiko Samurai. I had a grandiose vision of building the ultimate Seven Samurai collection


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I can neither confirm or deny
> 
> (really, I don't even know enough to say one way or the other)


You couldn't say it even if you knew it. LOL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> 59 u mean


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think his ban was temporary.
> 
> Most permanent bans do not show an infraction. He will serve his timeout and be back with a vengeance.
> 
> Just leave him alone and he won't come bother us. I don't even know why everyone went there to ruffle his feathers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> We've owned many Hondas since 1977 and there's always been at least one in the stable. Current one is Mrs BT 2001 Accord. Never had a problem. Have Ford edge 140k miles nary a problem. I know some one will say I have been fleeced by service department and just didn't know but I doubt it. I'm beginning to think y'all live in the wrong damn places.


Probably. It depends on the town you live in.

I used to live in a small town of less than 50,000 people and the local dealer was very nice. The service tech would come out to talk to you about your car and he would go for a drive round the block. He would explain to me what he would be doing and sometimes help me to save some money.

However, since moving to the city, the folks here are different and I don't get to speak to the tech. Some young chap, "service advisor" they say is advising me what needs to be done to my car and I know it's a whole load of bull.

Yeah, that's been my experience.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, boot is British, and trunk is American, but both have a French origin, botte and tronc. Now some Americans associate the word boot with bootleggers that used to smuggle their contraband alcohol in the trunks of their cars, but the origin of the word bootlegger comes from the time of King George III when smugglers used to hide their contraband in their boots (shoes), hence the confusion between boot and trunk, which in fact isn't a confusion since boot in British is a trunk, which makes the use of the word boot in the US also correct, even from an etymological point of view. Hope it helped
> 
> P.S.: there is also bonnet and hood, let me know if you would like some clarifications


And many of those bootleggers were in NC which led to NASCAR which eventually led to them becoming uppity and leaving their fan base behind.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Forgot to say that I am all caught up. Thanks for the two hundred or so posts that took me slightly over two hours to get through. Wow!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay brother AL.
> 
> I concede. You win the argument. Yes, I drive a Prius and I wear a cardigan and cycle to work.


That's not true is it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Probably. It depends on the town you live in.
> 
> I used to live in a small town of less than 50,000 people and the local dealer was very nice. The service tech would come out to talk to you about your car and he would go for a drive round the block. He would explain to me what he would be doing and sometimes help me to save some money.
> 
> ...


Mrs BT Honda does have problem with idling too long then later cranking back up. Local Honda dealership spent couple hours... Brought tech up to explain. Detailed but short version no real fix but understood how to avoid. They refused to charge me for the hours spent and suggested best to just live with it. Now maybe I'm that good looking although more likely Mrs BT. But up to now I've lived a charmed life and never felt ripped off. Or maybe it's that Lee van cleef look but I'm wracking my brain and just can't find a situation where I feel I was treated unfairly. 
Don't know but it's why I seem surprised with so many horror stories.


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

Wow. That’s a beautiful watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT Honda does have problem with idling too long then later cranking back up. Local Honda dealership spent couple hours... Brought tech up to explain. Detailed but short version no real fix but understood how to avoid. They refused to charge me for the hours spent and suggested best to just live with it. Now maybe I'm that good looking although more likely Mrs BT. But up to now I've lived a charmed life and never felt ripped off. Or maybe it's that Lee van cleef look but I'm wracking my brain and just can't find a situation where I feel I was treated unfairly.
> Don't know but it's why I seem surprised with so many horror stories.


Same here, never felt I have been unfairly treated . I have had many disagreements at work but outside of work when I don't agree w something I either don't buy it or take it somewhere else or get a second opinion . Good example my ac unit a few weeks back. Brought in the big guns (the governor's company) and they said yes it is dead need a whole new unit will be 5 grand...hum ok....then called the local guys and by local I mean small outfit country folks ...guy came in looked at it five mins and said well you need a new motor bearings are shot ....end results 394 bucks parts and service .
So yeah you can get screwed BUT think first before u act .


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, boot is British, and trunk is American, but both have a French origin, botte and tronc. Now some Americans associate the word boot with bootleggers that used to smuggle their contraband alcohol in the trunks of their cars, but the origin of the word bootlegger comes from the time of King George III when smugglers used to hide their contraband in their boots (shoes), hence the confusion between boot and trunk, which in fact isn't a confusion since boot in British is a trunk, which makes the use of the word boot in the US also correct, even from an etymological point of view. Hope it helped
> 
> P.S.: there is also bonnet and hood, let me know if you would like some clarifications


America wins the meme war though...









"Loot in the boot" doesn't have the same ring to it


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some reading for you about improvements in automotive electrics.
> 
> https://www.avnet.com/wps/portal/abacus/resources/article/the-shift-to-48v-in-automotive-systems/


Thanks for that. Somewhere way behind that curtain there are a bunch of lobbyists and politicians driving all that puke up. We really do have enough oil stored to last quite a few more generations. So what's the rush? If we transition to all electric cars, what do we do with the oil? Our government, along with many other oil producing countries will not let this happen anytime soon. Too much money in oil to abandon it. Then they used an example of Chrysler using this system. Lmao. Those guys still cant get the combustion engine perfected yet. Lol. Chrysler electronics are the absolute worse out there. But I don't hate the idea of hybrids but they dont have it right yet.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That's not true is it?


LOL, of course not. I don't subscribe to that green Greta stuff.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT Honda does have problem with idling too long then later cranking back up. Local Honda dealership spent couple hours... Brought tech up to explain. Detailed but short version no real fix but understood how to avoid. They refused to charge me for the hours spent and suggested best to just live with it. Now maybe I'm that good looking although more likely Mrs BT. But up to now I've lived a charmed life and never felt ripped off. Or maybe it's that Lee van cleef look but I'm wracking my brain and just can't find a situation where I feel I was treated unfairly.
> Don't know but it's why I seem surprised with so many horror stories.


Then again, it's where we live.

People in small towns in Australia are simple and they don't think (read = scheme) about charging us for the work.

My experience coming to the city has been the opposite as people will want to charge you for even talking to you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's that. Why wear a car when you can sit in one? For some, why buy a car when for the same price, you can have a house and sleep in one?


You can sleep in a car but you can never drive a house.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> America wins the meme war though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do people really just wear stockings out to the shops?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Probably. It depends on the town you live in.
> 
> I used to live in a small town of less than 50,000 people and the local dealer was very nice. The service tech would come out to talk to you about your car and he would go for a drive round the block. He would explain to me what he would be doing and sometimes help me to save some money.
> 
> ...


You completely nailed this. Service advisors are jokes. Know nothing but up selling you crap you don't need. Along with starving techs up selling you stuff you don't need. Just a bad deal all around.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do people really just wear stockings out to the shops?


Pretty close.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> And many of those bootleggers were in NC which led to NASCAR which eventually led to them becoming uppity and leaving their fan base behind.


Few of those bootleggers were in E Tennessee too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Few of those bootleggers were in E Tennessee too.


I believe it's still a law just kinda hard to enforce because nobody knows those laws anymore. Buddy of mine loads the back of his pickup to the brim with beer every year for their annual beach trip in alabama. Pretty sure this is major bootlegging but I doubt if the cops even know the rules. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ bingo! That's the whole idea.
> 
> How else can those big corporations show 5% year on year growth and pay huge bonuses to their SVP and dividends to shareholders?
> 
> ...


Anyone who still believes that corporations actually exist for the benefit of customers is living in denial...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I always said you got no taste. Black > Polar.


Once you go black you never go back*

*Does not apply to Australian Serbs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

scheers said:


> Wow. That's a beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Here's another shot!

It's my favorite!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Thanks for that. Somewhere way behind that curtain there are a bunch of lobbyists and politicians driving all that puke up. We really do have enough oil stored to last quite a few more generations. So what's the rush? If we transition to all electric cars, what do we do with the oil? *Our government, along with many other oil producing countries will not let this happen anytime soon. Too much money in oil to abandon it.* Then they used an example of Chrysler using this system. Lmao. Those guys still cant get the combustion engine perfected yet. Lol. Chrysler electronics are the absolute worse out there. But I don't hate the idea of hybrids but they dont have it right yet.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's exactly the problem. Money first, everything else ranks below.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> You completely nailed this. Service advisors are jokes. Know nothing but up selling you crap you don't need. Along with starving techs up selling you stuff you don't need. Just a bad deal all around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL. I know all about up selling. I worked 8 years at an American company....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Pretty close.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Keep me away. I want to smack those buns!!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Anyone who still believes that corporations actually exist for the benefit of customers is living in denial...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Exactly. I also think that what the Australian government is doing to claw back all the unpaid taxes from the likes of eBay, Google and Apple is long time coming. For far too long have local mum + pop businesses been paying hefty taxes. The last company I worked for showed "losses" on their balance sheet for twenty years and paid no tax. I wonder how they survived that long without a profit?


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

I think I like that one better. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You can sleep in a car but you can never drive a house.


That's very profound.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Woo hoo! Ding! Ding! Ding!
> 
> Yes, Apple! Stupid stupid stupid.
> 
> I am buying a Huawei next


So you can be monitored by them?

Or so certain organisations with competing interests are trying to tell us...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Anyone who still believes that corporations actually exist for the benefit of customers is living in denial...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Well that depends... Many corporations like Amazon Google etc that's true. I'm just not bought into all the slamming of capitalism.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is true.
> 
> We want to do a good job but:
> 
> ...


^^^^ ... all true mate.....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Old news


Yes,
But I thought it was topical and relevant to recent discussions...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Yup, exactly this and hence why I've been leasing for the past 15 or so years. Can't keep a BMW past its warranty period. Amazing cars for the first 3 to 4 years, then the repair bills add up.
> 
> Although my current one will be the last. The new big monster grille design direction is horrendous.


So what will you go to?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And like Michael Moore learned most of this Green stuff is just bs. Non polluting my arse.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mate, a 41 in white dial (since I haven't got a white dial), jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel.
> 
> Was told that is an uncommon configuration as most people go for the dome bezel and grey dials.


Sounds great.

I'm surprised the fluted bezel isn't more popular given it is quintessentially associated with Rolex...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For the better I think.


Definitely.

Good work mods!

(We know you are out there monitoring us...)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Keep me away. I want to smack those buns!!!!


The same type of person that would call you out on staring. I'm staring anyways. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> It really was hardly any more than that. Feigning sympathy for somebody having a father who's such a bad person.


Ah, okay.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Best to leave it alone. If the mods got rid of it, it was probably with good reason.
> 
> Sir Dog saw and responded to it, so may recall it if you want to PM...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Can't be bothered now.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

scheers said:


> I think I like that one better. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's this guy?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is true.
> 
> We want to do a good job but:
> 
> ...


It's rather sad that talented engineers aren't given more leeway to actually develop better solutions and find ways to put them into practice.

Unfortunately it's not always the best solutions that get to market, but the most cost effective and best marketed.

My very first exposure to corporate engineering drove me away from the field...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

I’m Darren. Good to meet you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You will be the first to get to Sir status on SoOoO


That's a long way away, and I would be surprised if I'm here that long...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, boot is British, and trunk is American, but both have a French origin, botte and tronc. Now some Americans associate the word boot with bootleggers that used to smuggle their contraband alcohol in the trunks of their cars, but the origin of the word bootlegger comes from the time of King George III when smugglers used to hide their contraband in their boots (shoes), hence the confusion between boot and trunk, which in fact isn't a confusion since boot in British is a trunk, which makes the use of the word boot in the US also correct, even from an etymological point of view. Hope it helped
> 
> P.S.: there is also bonnet and hood, let me know if you would like some clarifications


Nice clarification PF.

#OoOUniversity...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> The mods made it disappear, so us discussing it again here serves no purpose.
> 
> Let's move on please.
> 
> ...


Ewwww


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I need to do some research into this as I believe that cars now use fibre optics so that they are lighter than copper cables.


Yes.
Weight is definitely a factor...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

scheers said:


> I'm Darren. Good to meet you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darren are you trying to get to 100 posts so you can sell a watch? It's just something I ask all my new friends.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hate them


But they supposedly keep us employed, so must be tolerated and appeased...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder what the case will look like if I ground down the edges to soften the slab sides?


I reckon that's what they did with the GMT. But having owned a BB41 and owning a GMT , visually it may deceive you, but weighs the same and have the same heft. Pics of the chamfer edge in my GMT below.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Blame yourself is what you're saying?


Yes.
We all make choices, and those choices have consequences, whether we intend them or not.

Butterfly effect...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

Eventually yes. I am selling one watch right now on other platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's rather sad that talented engineers aren't given more leeway to actually develop better solutions and find ways to put them into practice.
> 
> Unfortunately it's not always the best solutions that get to market, but the most cost effective and best marketed.
> 
> ...


It is what it is. Wanna make a difference or a great living? Might not get a chance for both. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> I have it for sale but not sure I can go through with it


I traded mine away. Felt the same way you do about it. Do it! No regrets.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I can hear Mrs B5 in the background screaming for you to come in and have your dinner. LOL


Haha,

She'll want a beer and to join the conversation...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You might as well buy a Haier and throw it away once it stops working and buy a new one.
> 
> My wife remarked that some of these new ones are so cheap that we can buy a new fridge every four years for the price of a high quality Euro fridge


That's true, but who wants the hassle and trying to ensure the new one fits etc...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Whose dick is being photographed?


LOL..I will not answer that... :-d:-d


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> One must know when to cut loss and move on


Lol.
It's a big one I can't give up on...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> You should join AL and I for that beer.
> 
> On second thoughts, why don't you all come along.
> 
> ...


Well, a few of us did have a Zoom GTG not long ago.....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's that. Why wear a car when you can sit in one? For some, why buy a car when for the same price, you can have a house and sleep in one?


It's all relative to disposable income and personal preferences...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fisher and Paykel


Yes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I traded mine away. Felt the same way you do about it. Do it! No regrets.


And a nice milestone grab along with this post sir. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

scheers said:


> I'm Darren. Good to meet you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Darren. What do you plan to sell after you reach the magic 100 posts?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Darren are you trying to get to 100 posts so you can sell a watch? It's just something I ask all my new friends.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al I think you might be onto something here. I definitely think Darren has something(s) to sell.


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

Well I also have to pass 3 months as well besides the 100 posts correct? I don’t know what I will have to sell in 2 more months. We’ll see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I traded mine away. Felt the same way you do about it. Do it! No regrets.


I traded my SLA021 away for the same reason. Nice watch but too thick.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Who's this guy?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He's "scheers", which is shorthand for "Doesn't Know How To Use The Quote Button"


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I traded my SLA021 away for the same reason. Nice watch but too thick.


I really wish there were a few more readily available mod parts for big blue. Really is a great size.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

scheers said:


> Well I also have to pass 3 months as well besides the 100 posts correct? I don't know what I will have to sell in 2 more months. We'll see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure your posts are contributory in nature. Our Moderator CMSgt Bo takes a dim view of speed posting by newbies who have no interest in being members of the WUS community but are only interested in using WUS as a platform for sales.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I really wish there were a few more readily available mod parts for big blue. Really is a great size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appears you have pretty much a work of completion. Adds to the overall traction of the hobby to do what you've done with that Seiko.


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

Thank you my man. I haven’t done any speed posting. Just some small posts complementing watches that people post from time to time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have seen some years ago a car that was being reassembled after being armoured and I noticed that the electrical harness that was being installed was very thin, so when I asked about it to the shop manager, he told me that it was fibre optics


Also less susceptible to external interference, so makes sense in that usage...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Appears you have pretty much a work of completion. Adds to the overall traction of the hobby to do what you've done with that Seiko.


I need to figure out a way to coat the bezel and get it to shine better. Also need a little longer red second hand. This one looks nice but it's a little short.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So you can be monitored by the them?
> 
> Or so certain organisations with competing interests are trying to tell us...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


As if you aren't being monitored on your Apple or Samsung phone? LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes,
> But I thought it was topical and relevant to recent discussions...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


True, true. I am sorry for saying that then.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So what will you go to?


Porsche?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I have it for sale but not sure I can go through with it


Why?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> I'm surprised the fluted bezel isn't more popular given it is quintessentially associated with Rolex...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Men normally ask for the dome bezel. I like the fluted bezel just for the bling factor.

I am still on my trajectory to collect one watch each for Sea, Air and Land being a Submariner, Air King and Explorer II. The GMT Master II will be a bonus as is the Daytona. Datejust is just a more smart casual Sunday service watch for me.

Some of you chaps might remember I posted once in the Public Forum asking for people's thoughts on how I could achieve that collection and PF put up a very compelling argument which I am still adhering to other than the PM watches because I am allergic to gold so no two tone or rose gold for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> The same type of person that would call you out on staring. I'm staring anyways. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Staring is okay.

Staring in a leery way like a perv maybe not so okay.

But... staring with the right hand in your pants is definitely not okay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That's a long way away, and I would be surprised if I'm here that long...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You will be fine as long as you keep yourself out of trouble and stop hounding those speedposters and scammers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> I reckon that's what they did with the GMT. But having owned a BB41 and owning a GMT , visually it may deceive you, but weighs the same and have the same heft. Pics of the chamfer edge in my GMT below.
> 
> View attachment 15232185


No, it will weigh less because you removed some metal from the edges. ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Haha,
> 
> She'll want a beer and to join the conversation...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sounds like she is fun to have around. I have a friend whose wife looks like the singer Sinead O'connor and incidentally, she is Irish too. Really lightens up the conversations. She'll out drink all of us. Go figure.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That's true, but who wants the hassle and trying to ensure the new one fits etc...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I do. I am not using Samsung. Switched from Westinghouse, Whirlpool, Fisher & Paykel, now Samsung.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's all relative to disposable income and personal preferences...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I have decided that rather than waste money on cars, I am just going to be buying houses and live on the rental income when I eventually retire.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Why?


Just don't need it but then I stare at it and I say to myself why would I sell it , it is a great watch ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Just don't need it but then I stare at it and I say to myself why would I sell it , it is a great watch ...


Do you have any other all blue pieces that can compete with it ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And now the Germans have pioneered 48V electrics on the cars....


48V? What the heck is that for? Pimp mode?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Do you have any other all blue pieces that can compete with it ?


Every else I have is black and 1 white w the milgauss also in the greenish tons


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, although I don't really have the patience to scour around for the same discontinued movement and a matching stem _and_ a matching crystal (I know I didn't mention the stem and crystal earlier, sorry), and I don't want to make things worse, either. I would try asking around for a decent watch repair shop who wouldn't simply dismiss it outright, as long as MrsBS says it's okay.


If it means something to you, and you actually would wear it, it may be worth getting it running again, otherwise the memories remain even if it's broken and in a box...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not just clothes. People here have a habit of returning items to the stores. Have you ever bought something from Myer or DJ and it smells of perfume? Like someone already wore it to the prom or a black tie dinner and returned it the next day due to "ill fitting"?


I've heard of this, but never come across it myself...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Every else I have is black and 1 white w the milgauss also in the greenish tons


Then keep it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, it will weigh less because you removed some metal from the edges. ;-)


So they gave the GMT a rim job...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> So you ordered the F-car?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Nah, won't happen. A 2-seater will never fly. Will have to admire them from afar...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> It is what it is. Wanna make a difference or a great living? Might not get a chance for both. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Too easy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Staring is okay.
> 
> Staring in a leery way like a perv maybe not so okay.
> 
> But... staring with the right hand in your pants is definitely not okay.


Hey, no worries; I'm a lefty.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> 48V? What the heck is that for? Pimp mode?


It's the basis for electrification of cars as the super-capacitors and lithium batteries they use in cars are 48V to match the drive motor.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So they gave the GMT a rim job...


LOL. I sense a sexual connotation there...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, no worries; I'm a lefty.


That's worse because you're holding your phone camera in the left hand.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Porsche?


Read my mind! Thinking of maybe a 964 911. I've always loved the 930 and 964 911's since I was a kid. It'll be a dream come true to own one.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Staring is okay.
> 
> Staring in a leery way like a perv maybe not so okay.
> 
> But... staring with the right hand in your pants is definitely not okay.


Noted. So starring with your left hand in your pants is acceptable behavior. :-d


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Read my mind! Thinking of maybe a 964 911. I've always loved the 930 and 964 911's since I was a kid. It'll be a dream come true to own one.


Better buy it now as they are not getting younger....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just came from a dinner with another couple (social distance observed. They closed off the street and put tons of tables out in the sidewalk and street.) and had the most infuriating convo. The husband is a stock trader who specializes in biopharms. We eventually got on to the topic of a CV vaccine and whether anyone at the table would take it. I said, "Sure, so long as the FDA vetted its safety and effectiveness, sign me up."

That's when we veered off to bizarro conspiracy theory land. "Approved by the FDA doesn't mean squat." he says. "Do you know how many times the FDA hasn't given approval when they should have, and when they did grant approval, they shouldn't have??

"Besides, they're under enormous pressure to get something out asap and preferably before Election Day. No way do I trust the FDA here."

"So if you don't trust the FDA, what do they need to do to get you to take the vaccine?" I asked.

"I want the CEO, his C-suite and most of the employees to take it first and report back. _That's_ what I need."

"Uhh, you're kidding, right? You know they'll never do that, right? They're not paid to be guinea pigs. Especially after passing the FDA."

"Well, why would _anyone_ take a drug that the CEO won't take??"

"OK, let's say I agree with you and we both want the CEO to do a new "Phase 5" trial (no such thing exists) but what if he either refuses, ignores our request or lies that he and all his underlings have taken it. What do we do then?"

"I'm not taking it then."

"You know they will never do what you're asking, right?

"That's what I need."

"Can _I_ take it then?"

"No, you can't. You're a good friend and I can't let you do that to yourself, so you can't take it either."

At this point, I began wondering why I was trying to convince him to take the vaccine; Darwin's in my corner...

Am I the crazy one here?

TLR: I have some wacko friends that should not be served alcohol.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I thought I would share this with the OoO family as we discussed vehicle electrics a few hours ago.

If anyone's interested, here is a nice and easy reading about the advent of networking cables in cars.
https://www.laserfocusworld.com/fib...g,multimedia of entertainment and information.

... and here is a link to a maker of automotive electric motors where 48V is used.
https://www.mahle.com/en/products-and-services/passenger-cars/mechatronics/electric-drive-systems/


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Men normally ask for the dome bezel. I like the fluted bezel just for the bling factor.
> 
> I am still on my trajectory to collect one watch each for *Sea, Air and Land being a Submariner, Air King and Explorer II*. The GMT Master II will be a bonus as is the Daytona. Datejust is just a more smart casual Sunday service watch for me.
> 
> Some of you chaps might remember I posted once in the Public Forum asking for people's thoughts on how I could achieve that collection and PF put up a very compelling argument which I am still adhering to other than the PM watches because I am allergic to gold so no two tone or rose gold for me.


^^ Great Choice you got there mate.. |>


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, it will weigh less because you removed some metal from the edges. ;-)


Ha ha.. :-!

But not really noticeable difference in weight mate on wrist , at least in my experience....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> I'm surprised the fluted bezel isn't more popular given it is quintessentially associated with Rolex...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The only reason it's not more popular is that since the DJII came out, the fluted bezels on all the SS DJs are in white gold, so, based on the 2019 price list, a DJ41 with domed bezel was priced 6750 € vs 8600 € for the fluted bezel DJ41, that's 1850 € or 28% more. Now, if you consider most of the posters on the Rolex subforum representative of the average Rolex buyer, and all the financial related threads they post, you can understand that only a few would be willing to shell such a difference in price for the fluted bezel. The Jubilée bracelet on the other hand doesn't seem to be a problem to our big spenders since it's only a 100 € more than the Oyster bracelet


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> So they gave the GMT a rim job...


Yeah, more or less..


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Marla recently turned 1.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Marla recently turned 1.


How did you celebrate her birthday?

Happy Birthday Marla!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Do you have experience with an older DJ? I wouldn't go too far back. 16234 from the early 2000's.


My son has been interested in getting the blue dial white gold DJ. I keep recommending a vintage model. He just showed me the two side by side. I wasn't aware of the difference in bezel size. Makes a big difference in how the watch looks. I'd probably still choose vintage Nevada of the less bling factor.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You don't have to be sorry. Greta is proud because you take us less space and there's no wastage. All of it is squeezed into a small container.


I even think that they might use a CO2 filter so minimal pollution

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> The only reason it's not more popular is that since the DJII came out, the fluted bezels on all the SS DJs are in white gold, so, based on the 2019 price list, a DJ41 with domed bezel was priced 6750 € vs 8600 € for the fluted bezel DJ41, that's 1850 € or 28% more. Now, if you consider most of the posters on the Rolex subforum representative of the average Rolex buyer, and all the financial related threads they post, you can understand that only a few would be willing to shell such a difference in price for the fluted bezel. The Jubilée bracelet on the other hand doesn't seem to be a problem to our big spenders since it's only a 100 € more than the Oyster bracelet


I thought the Datejust fluted bezels since the 1601 era has been 18k white gold?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those cars you hold onto belong to the 19th Century and have no place in the 21st Century. Manufacturers are forced to adapt or face extinction.
> 
> Soon, you won't even be able to buy such a pre-historic dinosaur of a car anymore because people don't want them and car makers are updating to meet the market demands.
> 
> Of course, American cars are still very rudimentary which is why there's still a market there but it's not in demand anywhere else anymore.


My Austrian built 5.2L ride from 1996. I'm going to be buried in this for future archeologists to find.










Still midsummer

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Does that look like a rip off of a Blancpain?


Yes

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I actually like those vintage inspired designs without crown guards.


Ok if the crown is partly embedded in the case like an Omega

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You might as well buy a Haier and throw it away once it stops working and buy a new one.
> 
> My wife remarked that some of these new ones are so cheap that we can buy a new fridge every four years for the price of a high quality Euro fridge


Tears from Greta

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly. My wife will make me take it back to the store and get a refund!!!!


Until she learns that you only get 30% on the dollar 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, although I don't really have the patience to scour around for the same discontinued movement and a matching stem _and_ a matching crystal (I know I didn't mention the stem and crystal earlier, sorry), and I don't want to make things worse, either. I would try asking around for a decent watch repair shop who wouldn't simply dismiss it outright, as long as MrsBS says it's okay.


Suggest contacting Seth Roberts @ Hubcityvintage

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. It is funny how we are attracted to some watches and not others. That is what makes life interesting as what may appeal to one does not appeal to another.
> 
> You see a Zelo but I see a Blancpain.


With my first look I saw both: first it looked like a Zelo and the Blancpain.

Best or worse of two worlds

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You can sleep in a car but you can never drive a house.


Hmm

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Once you go black you never go back*
> 
> *Does not apply to Australian Serbs.


Black watches matter

Too early ?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I even think that they might use a CO2 filter so minimal pollution
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Dunno, hermetically sealed and buried is the epitome of carbon capture and storage.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

scheers said:


> Eventually yes. I am selling one watch right now on other platform.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honesty works

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Marla recently turned 1.


What is she wearing? Future grandkid clothes 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Finally caught up and my battery is dead. The cost of following OoO.

Time for an icy swim


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Finally caught up and my battery is dead. The cost of following OoO.
> 
> Time for an icy swim
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Enjoy your icy cold swim


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Until she learns that you only get 30% on the dollar
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Better than hanging on to it and having it depreciate further! LOL


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> What is she wearing? Future grandkid clothes
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


@JimmyMack75 reckons she is part of the Russian mafia.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I thought the Datejust fluted bezels since the 1601 era has been 18k white gold?


I was under the impression that it started with the DJII, but since I don't have any knowledge in DJs, especially the older models, can you check this out?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enjoy your icy cold swim


It was colder than yesterday, 13C

Too slow, I couldn't figure out why no one in my family were swimming.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey JMan. This is now for sale with free delivery.

https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...-sbdc105-made-in-japan?variant=32705431830614


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do people really just wear stockings out to the shops?


Yes, and in a college town it is GLORIOUS!!!

I think folks are using a bright flash to bring put the underlying skin/panties. I've never seen yoga pants do that in real life.....alas.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I like this.


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> Honesty works
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Thanks for the advice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just came from a dinner with another couple (social distance observed. They closed off the street and put tons of tables out in the sidewalk and street.) and had the most infuriating convo. The husband is a stock trader who specializes in biopharms. We eventually got on to the topic of a CV vaccine and whether anyone at the table would take it. I said, "Sure, so long as the FDA vetted its safety and effectiveness, sign me up."
> ....
> Am I the crazy one here?
> 
> TLR: I have some wacko friends that should not be served alcohol.


FDA approved certainly doesn't inherently mean it is the best or the safest. As for a covid vaccine, if the CEO is 60+ I'd absolutely expect them to take it, why would an anti-vaxxer run a vaccine company? Plus covid is designed to hit old folk the hardest.

If the ceo is 30 something and fit, I wouldnt blame them for not taking the vaccine, covid isnt a problem for that age group. Young healthy folk dont take the shingles vaccine or pneumococcal one.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Hey JMan. This is now for sale with free delivery.
> 
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...-sbdc105-made-in-japan?variant=32705431830614


Interesting note...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still dreaming...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

scheers said:


> I'm Darren. Good to meet you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strong intro


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> 59 u mean


Whoops.

Sorry.

Of course you are correct.
'59 is the gifmaster,
BT is the master historian...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still dreaming...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Maybe someone will actually like it.


I am genuinely curious as to who would buy this instead of the myriad of other more well known and "respected" brands at this price level.

It would make more sense branded as a Credor rather than confusing the brand positioning of GS...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I was under the impression that it started with the DJII, but since I don't have any knowledge in DJs, especially the older models, can you check this out?


100% can confirm that white gold bezels started much earlier with the 36mm DJ's. Some from earlier days were engine tuned (turned?), but the difference could be seen in the bezel grooves.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> "Dinosaurs" burning liquified dinosaurs to work. ;-)
> 
> Yeah, I still enjoy the vroom-vroom part.
> 
> ...


Undoubtedly.

You will only be able to self-drive on special roads at special times, and pay a hefty premium to do so.

People driven cars will also be banned from public roads as their inherent unpredictability will make a mess of the AI managed highways...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> 100% can confirm that white gold bezels started much earlier with the 36mm DJ's. Some from earlier days were engine tuned (turned?), but the difference could be seen in the bezel grooves.


I should say those engine bezels were steel, but had the white gold bezel look. Either way yes white gold bezels existed on the DJ years ago.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I can neither confirm or deny
> 
> (really, I don't even know enough to say one way or the other)


I know where some of the "rumours" leaked regarding Huawei monitoring came from - at least in Australia.

The evidence was far from conclusive...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> We've owned many Hondas since 1977 and there's always been at least one in the stable. Current one is Mrs BT 2001 Accord. Never had a problem. Have Ford edge 140k miles nary a problem. I know some one will say I have been fleeced by service department and just didn't know but I doubt it.* I'm beginning to think y'all live in the wrong damn places.*


 Quite likely.
We have a much smaller market, so less competition, therefore less choice.

Many of our car dealerships have consolidated into large centrally owned groups that monopolise an area/region such that the only Honda Dealers in my area are all owned by the same parent company.

It's basic market dynamics:
Reduced competition + reduced choice = reduced service @ increased pricing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Rarely now.. Before TV in my very descended from British we had different names for stuff than much of usa. Breakfast dinner supper for example.
> But now that's fading...
> 
> Example ski type cap was called a toboggan.


We call a small sled a toboggan...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> Wow. That's a beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you selling?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> You completely nailed this. *Service advisors are jokes.* Know nothing but up selling you crap you don't need. Along with starving techs up selling you stuff you don't need. Just a bad deal all around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yep.
Most don't know what they are talking about other than how to charge extra. The worst ones just make sh1t up and assume you don't understand what they are talking about.

The best will actually aim to provide decent customer service, but unfortunately are few and far between - probably because they don't hit their revenue and profit targets and get moved on quickly.

I'm trying to teach my kids to be sceptical and verify everything they are told rather than just accept it at face value, and this experience has been a real eye opener for my eldest...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do people really just wear stockings out to the shops?


Yep.
Saw a young girl dressed similar to this in Chadstone today.

Not a care in the world that she wasn't leaving anything to the imagination...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> I think I like that one better. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty random.

How about reading a few posts and actually participating in the conversation?

Maybe then you won't get pinged for speed-posting...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still dreaming...
> 
> View attachment 15232807


BSF, I think that you need a little dose of positive enforcing. Let's talk about the negatives and the postives. You say it's a two seater, technically, it's not, there is two small seats in the back that are more usable (as emergency) than those of the Blue Beast. Price wise, it's very reasonable starting at MSRP 225K$, you should get it for 250K$ with the right options. Now, the good thing is that you could get this beauty without even paying for it per se; you can redirect the proceeds from the Blue Beast's sale towards it, and the remaining can be funded by selling some of those wine crates that are filling the guest room, freeing valuable space in the process; win-win situation, you get the Roma, Mrs. BSF gets a tidy guest room, and no cash has been spent; am I good or what?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well that depends... Many corporations like Amazon Google etc that's true. I'm just not bought into all the slamming of capitalism.


I'm basing my belief on a relatively small sample that I have been exposed to and would be very happy to be proved wrong.

Any company that has a major public shareholding, especially those with major institutional investors is unlikely to be the master of their own journey any more.

The bigger they get, the less likely the customer is central to their strategic direction.

I reckon BSF will have a better handle on this than me though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Who's this guy?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Just another speedy...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> I'm Darren. Good to meet you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Daz,

What are you trying to flog?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> Eventually yes. I am selling one watch right now on other platform.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.
Admitting it won't help you get there...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I traded mine away. Felt the same way you do about it. Do it! No regrets.


Excellent '59 there Sappie...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, a few of us did have a Zoom GTG not long ago.....


Yes.
I'm disappointed I couldn't make it.
Sounds like it went extremely well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Hey JMan. This is now for sale with free delivery.
> 
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...-sbdc105-made-in-japan?variant=32705431830614


Really really like that one and IMO the best one of all


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> Well I also have to pass 3 months as well besides the 100 posts correct? I don't know what I will have to sell in 2 more months. We'll see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the meanwhile, how about you try to post with context and get involved.
You might make friends and learn something...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> Thank you my man. I haven't done any speed posting. Just some small posts complementing watches that people post from time to time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Learn to use the "quote" function so people know which watch you are talking about - otherwise it appears rather random and meaningless...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> As if you aren't being monitored on your Apple or Samsung phone? LOL.


I don't subscribe to that theory.

Yes, they *can* be monitored in some cases, but whether anyone chooses to do so is quite another matter.

Our telco's and ISP's are required by law to retain browsing and phone history for 2 years, and hand this over on request from an appropriate authority.

Just don't give anyone a reason to investigate you and your OoO activity will remain hidden...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True, true. I am sorry for saying that then.


Lol.
Apology not needed...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sounds like she is fun to have around. I have a friend whose wife looks like the singer Sinead O'connor and incidentally, she is Irish too. Really lightens up the conversations. She'll out drink all of us. Go figure.


Mrs B5 is not much of a drinker, but she certainly isn't shy or reticent about expressing her opinions...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have decided that rather than waste money on cars, I am just going to be buying houses and live on the rental income when I eventually retire.


Nothing wrong with that strategy.

I will probably keep wasting money on cars and have to live in one when I retire...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, won't happen. A 2-seater will never fly. Will have to admire them from afar...


Shame.

Tiffany would look great in it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> 100% can confirm that white gold bezels started much earlier with the 36mm DJ's. Some from earlier days were engine tuned (turned?), but the difference could be seen in the bezel grooves.


Another proof that OoO is the source of all knowledge!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just came from a dinner with another couple (social distance observed. They closed off the street and put tons of tables out in the sidewalk and street.) and had the most infuriating convo. The husband is a stock trader who specializes in biopharms. We eventually got on to the topic of a CV vaccine and whether anyone at the table would take it. I said, "Sure, so long as the FDA vetted its safety and effectiveness, sign me up."
> 
> That's when we veered off to bizarro conspiracy theory land. "Approved by the FDA doesn't mean squat." he says. "Do you know how many times the FDA hasn't given approval when they should have, and when they did grant approval, they shouldn't have??
> 
> ...


Nope.

It's possible he is right about some getting approval when they shouldn't etc, (as that's his area of expertise) but even so, that's not good enough reason to avoid the vaccine if you are in a position to require it.

I wouldn't be rushing out to be an early adopter though for no real reason...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We call a small sled a toboggan...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's very fun too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> Saw a young girl dressed similar to this in Chadstone today.
> 
> Not a care in the world that she wasn't leaving anything to the imagination...
> ...


Option 3.

Staring like a perv with one hand in the pants


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That's pretty random.
> 
> How about reading a few posts and actually participating in the conversation?
> 
> ...


C'mon, he needs to get to 100 posts so that he can start selling.

At least he's honest that he's got a watch to sell and he is slowly getting to 100.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Nothing wrong with that strategy.
> 
> I will probably keep wasting money on cars and have to live in one when I retire...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> We call a small sled a toboggan...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


In French, this is called a toboggan


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought I would share this with the OoO family as we discussed vehicle electrics a few hours ago.
> 
> If anyone's interested, here is a nice and easy reading about the advent of networking cables in cars.
> https://www.laserfocusworld.com/fib...g,multimedia of entertainment and information.
> ...


Thanks for this.
MOST is what was used in my MB, and the justifications I was given for it, and researched at the time, were similar to those espoused in this article. (Although the article goes into a lot more detail)...

#OoOUniversity...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> The only reason it's not more popular is that since the DJII came out, the fluted bezels on all the SS DJs are in white gold, so, based on the 2019 price list, a DJ41 with domed bezel was priced 6750 € vs 8600 € for the fluted bezel DJ41, that's 1850 € or 28% more. Now, if you consider most of the posters on the Rolex subforum representative of the average Rolex buyer, and all the financial related threads they post, you can understand that only a few would be willing to shell such a difference in price for the fluted bezel. The Jubilée bracelet on the other hand doesn't seem to be a problem to our big spenders since it's only a 100 € more than the Oyster bracelet


Thanks PF, that makes sense. The significant price difference is likely a big factor...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Marla recently turned 1.


Happy Birthday!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Honesty works
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


in accelerating detection...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still dreaming...
> 
> View attachment 15232807


Nice parking space.

Quick exit over the balcony might be challenging...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Men normally ask for the dome bezel. I like the fluted bezel just for the bling factor.


 <snip>

To me a domed bezel is shiny and has greater bling factor than the 18K WG fluted bezel. To me the latter offers a degree of elegance and scratch resistance over the domed bezel. I am not particularly a fan of the engine turned SS bezel that is too plain and flat looking at least for my tastes.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> Admitting it won't help you get there...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


+1 for honesty, -10 for intent


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Option 3.
> 
> Staring like a perv with one hand in the pants


Is it still staring if she's in the same general direction you are looking anyway?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> in accelerating detection...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I like the way Darren presented himself, and his honesty; I say let's give him a chance and see if he blends in, before he gets corrupted by the outside world


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Another proof that OoO is the source of all knowledge!


Oh I'm full of it.

FWIW even the very early DJ 1601 has a white gold bezel.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I like the way Darren presented himself, and his honesty; I say let's give him a chance and see if he blends in, before he gets corrupted by the outside world


He's got time to contribute, so he may as well do it properly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sweet dreams gentlemen...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> <snip>
> 
> To me a domed bezel is shiny and has greater bling factor than the 18K WG fluted bezel. To me the latter offers a degree of elegance and scratch resistance over the domed bezel. I am not particularly a fan of the engine turned SS bezel that is too plain and flat looking at least for my tastes.


That's what so great about preferences and choices.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Is it still staring if she's in the same general direction you are looking anyway?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Depends...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Oh I'm full of it.
> 
> FWIW even the very early DJ 1601 has a white gold bezel.


Full of wisdom, that is! "Truly I tell you, no prophet is accepted in his hometown" _Luke 4:24_

I read about it a little, and the first fluted bezels had a function, they were screwed down with a special tool to ensure water proofing. Later on, starting 1945, they adopted the aesthetical form that we know, and, as you said, they were all made of gold since then.

1926 model with a screw down bezel


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> Saw a young girl dressed similar to this in Chadstone today.
> 
> Not a care in the world that she wasn't leaving anything to the imagination...
> ...


Speaking for those with a definite lack of imagination, we thank her for her thoughtfulness.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I'm basing my belief on a relatively small sample that I have been exposed to and would be very happy to be proved wrong.
> 
> Any company that has a major public shareholding, especially those with major institutional investors is unlikely to be the master of their own journey any more.
> 
> ...


_"Facts not in evidence, counselor." :-d_


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Quite likely.
> We have a much smaller market, so less competition, therefore less choice.
> 
> Many of our car dealerships have consolidated into large centrally owned groups that monopolise an area/region such that the only Honda Dealers in my area are all owned by the same parent company.
> ...


Yep. Monopolies always result in higher prices, less availability and poor customer service.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Really really like that one and IMO the best one of all


Consider the movement inside that Seiko before you make the plunge although you no doubt could regulate it if necessary.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Learn to use the "quote" function so people know which watch you are talking about - otherwise it appears rather random and meaningless...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


He'll definitely need to learn how to bump after reaching  and he starts listing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I like the way Darren presented himself, and his honesty; I say let's give him a chance and see if he blends in, before he gets corrupted by the outside world


We'll see if he has any new or fresh ideas but until then I'm unconvinced.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I know where some of the "rumours" leaked regarding Huawei monitoring came from - at least in Australia.
> 
> The evidence was far from conclusive...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I thought fake news originated in the US c. 4 years ago.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Just another speedy...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That might not be fair. He could be a contributor.....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> Admitting it won't help you get there...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Why can't honesty be encouraged?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> That might not be fair. He could be a contributor.....


Anything's possible


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought I would share this with the OoO family as we discussed vehicle electrics a few hours ago.
> 
> If anyone's interested, here is a nice and easy reading about the advent of networking cables in cars.
> https://www.laserfocusworld.com/fib...g,multimedia of entertainment and information.
> ...












OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy Father’s Day brothers!!! 
Hope y’all have a great one. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Marla recently turned 1.


Nice. Haven't heard about her since she was a little pup.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Black watches matter
> 
> Too early ?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood












OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I was under the impression that it started with the DJII, but since I don't have any knowledge in DJs, especially the older models, can you check this out?


Do you have a Cellini? Although that ALS is masterful, seems like you would have had a Cellini a long time ago. Just asking.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Happy Father's Day brothers!!!
> Hope y'all have a great one.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Happy Father's Day to all you Dad's out there. Here's my virtual Dad's Day gift to the SoOoO brotherhood.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Hey JMan. This is now for sale with free delivery.
> 
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...-sbdc105-made-in-japan?variant=32705431830614


That's really good looking. Would prefer silver over the gold markers and hands but it's got a lot of potential.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Consider the movement inside that Seiko before you make the plunge although you no doubt could regulate it if necessary.


Exactly. You'll need to get the bezel aligned so you might as well have them regulate it at the same time. Although, being a Jman you could probably do this yourself.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting note...
> 
> View attachment 15232805


Laugh my arse off. They just started accepting their misaligned chapter rings! Too funny.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> +1 for honesty, -10 for intent


What if a guy has the intention to get to 100 so he can sell, but his posts show contribution and engagement?

Just a hypothetical.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Is it still staring if she's in the same general direction you are looking anyway?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nope. Stare away!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I like the way Darren presented himself, and his honesty; I say let's give him a chance and see if he blends in, before he gets corrupted by the outside world


#nra


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still dreaming...
> 
> View attachment 15232807


Do it!!!! 
It's gorgeous. There's so many people without the means(like myself lol), that someone who can, should. It's not like it's gonna depreciate much.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Anything's possible


Not sure I like the image that we are portraying.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Happy Father's Day brothers!!!
> Hope y'all have a great one.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Happy Fathers Day to you to Bro.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Do you have a Cellini? Although that ALS is masterful, seems like you would have had a Cellini a long time ago. Just asking.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No, I don't, always considered them too dressy, even though they are probably the only dress watches with real WR, they do have screw down crowns after all


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sweet dreams gentlemen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I zoomed in on that one also. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> What if a guy has the intention to get to 100 so he can sell, but his posts show contribution and engagement?
> 
> Just a hypothetical.


We've already seen this, it's not hypothetical


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Laugh my arse off. They just started accepting their misaligned chapter rings! Too funny.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


A misaligned chapter ring authenticates it's not a counterfeit Seiko.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, I don't, always considered them too dressy, even though they are probably the only dress watches with real WR, they do have screw down crowns after all


They always grab my eye when I see them sitting quietly in the display cases. The only thing that really throws me off is the shiny black straps they come with. Wonder how they would look on a less tuxedo ready strap? Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Review his posts, including his first, and then attempt to conclude his level of contribution and engagement. Granted the jury's still out but ...


I'm not gonna shun him. The mods have enough fun with speed posters when they wipe post counts and make em start all over. 
Hopefully he works out. I like new people posting here.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Sweet dreams gentlemen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks undernourished...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Laugh my arse off. They just started accepting their misaligned chapter rings! Too funny.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Seiya has had that disclaimer for years


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


>


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What if a guy has the intention to get to 100 so he can sell, but his posts show contribution and engagement?
> 
> Just a hypothetical.


He wrote earlier that he's already selling a watch on another platform. He seems ok.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> The only reason it's not more popular is that since the DJII came out, the fluted bezels on all the SS DJs are in white gold, so, based on the 2019 price list, a DJ41 with domed bezel was priced 6750 € vs 8600 € for the fluted bezel DJ41, that's 1850 € or 28% more. Now, if you consider most of the posters on the Rolex subforum representative of the average Rolex buyer, and all the financial related threads they post, you can understand that only a few would be willing to shell such a difference in price for the fluted bezel. The Jubilée bracelet on the other hand doesn't seem to be a problem to our big spenders since it's only a 100 € more than the Oyster bracelet


That's an interesting observation. There was a time when that would have been a meaningful difference to me, but in that phase of my life I strictly limited purchasing to necessities, more so than I needed to. On the other hand, that's why it's not a meaningful difference any more.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> With my first look I saw both: first it looked like a Zelo and the Blancpain.
> 
> Best or worse of two worlds
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Same here. I don't think the similarity between Zelos and Blancpain is a coincidence.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> We call a small sled a toboggan...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Same.... and a knit cap is a tuque.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> What if a guy has the intention to get to 100 so he can sell, but his posts show contribution and engagement?
> 
> Just a hypothetical.


Then we add +5 for knowledge


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I was under the impression that it started with the DJII, but since I don't have any knowledge in DJs, especially the older models, can you check this out?


With the 4/5-digit references Datejust:

1600/0 - with polished steel bezel









1601/4 - with white/yellow gold fluted bezel









1603/0 - with steel engine turned bezel


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Hey JMan. This is now for sale with free delivery.
> 
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...-sbdc105-made-in-japan?variant=32705431830614


Suunto makes some great compasses, but that's not one of them.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> In French, this is called a toboggan
> 
> View attachment 15232941


Interesting.... I can see how this could develop into 'downhill sliding on snow hills' in the New World.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope everyone had a wonderful father's day


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Not sure I like the image that we are portraying.


Agree..... pigs flying should always be a happy occasion.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> They always grab my eye when I see them sitting quietly in the display cases. The only thing that really throws me off is the shiny black straps they come with. Wonder how they would look on a less tuxedo ready strap? Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I believe that the initial releases all had shiny tuxedo straps, but for the last couple years they substituted with matte straps. Looks much better IMO.

Hands are a bit t-Rex like (but not too bad).... but Rolex isn't known for their finishing, so need to check one out properly.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15233273


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> With the 4/5-digit references Datejust:
> 
> 1603/0 - with steel engine turned bezel


This is the culprit that threw me off! Good job Bro Dick


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Marendra said:


> View attachment 15233493


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> <snip>
> 
> To me a domed bezel is shiny and has greater bling factor than the 18K WG fluted bezel. To me the latter offers a degree of elegance and scratch resistance over the domed bezel. I am not particularly a fan of the engine turned SS bezel that is too plain and flat looking at least for my tastes.


I just like the domed bezel better. When I was a child of the 60's, gawking at DJ ads in National Geographic, I thought the fluted bezel was the coolest thing ever. Now it seems like frippery. I especially dislike it on the Omega Globemaster. Apart from being too big, it detracts from the pie pan.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Full of wisdom, that is! "Truly I tell you, no prophet is accepted in his hometown" _Luke 4:24_
> 
> I read about it a little, and the first fluted bezels had a function, they were screwed down with a special tool to ensure water proofing. Later on, starting 1945, they adopted the aesthetical form that we know, and, as you said, they were all made of gold since then.
> 
> ...


I would wear this frequently.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought fake news originated in the US c. 4 years ago.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Hahahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That might not be fair. He could be a contributor.....


We welcome new members


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Why can't honesty be encouraged?


Honesty is encouraged and well respected


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15233709


Well done


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Laugh my arse off. They just started accepting their misaligned chapter rings! Too funny.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It is so normal to receive a Seiko watch with misaligned chapter rings that retailers put it in their condition of sales lest that it gets returned alleging a manufacturing defect.

In fact, if it's not misaligned, one may suspect that it could be fake.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Same.... and a knit cap is a tuque.


 That bothers me. It should be toque, but I think people started spelling it with a "u" because in English it sounds a tiny bit more like the French "o". I sadly acknowledge the "u" spelling is now common in Canada.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> A misaligned chapter ring authenticates it's not a counterfeit Seiko.


^^^ this.

True statement


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> I believe that the initial releases all had shiny tuxedo straps, but for the last couple years they substituted with matte straps. Looks much better IMO.
> 
> Hands are a bit t-Rex like (but not too bad).... but Rolex isn't known for their finishing, so need to check one out properly.


 The Cellini Dual Time appeals to me, but I don't like the chapter ring.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>





Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15233273


Are we using symbols to communicate now?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> View attachment 15233493


I see the resemblance


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> With the 4/5-digit references Datejust:
> 
> 1600/0 - with polished steel bezel
> 
> ...


Great background and pics on these.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Marendra said:


> I believe that the initial releases all had shiny tuxedo straps, but for the last couple years they substituted with matte straps. Looks much better IMO.
> 
> Hands are a bit t-Rex like (but not too bad).... but Rolex isn't known for their finishing, so need to check one out properly.


The time only models are very nice, but I'm a sucker for most two and three hand dress watches. Just wish they would get rid of the coin edge bezel.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Marendra said:


> Well done


Well, a worthy opponent, bravo!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The time only models are very nice, but I'm a sucker for most two and three hand dress watches. Just wish they would get rid of the coin edge bezel.


That's a design element, ala front grilles on cars. This has a pseudo fluted bezel. LOL.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a design element, ala front grilles on cars. This has a pseudo fluted bezel. LOL.


That's what I thought they were doing. Keep the brand image with a coin bezel. Still though if they wanted to be historic they should go smooth.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Happy fathers day!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Same.... and a knit cap is a tuque.


Toque is a Canadian term.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> That bothers me. It should be toque, but I think people started spelling it with a "u" because in English it sounds a tiny bit more like the French "o". I sadly acknowledge the "u" spelling is now common in Canada.


I spell it toque. To be fairrrrr, Bro Mary is in Calgary.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Not sure I like the image that we are portraying.


Point taken and my image of pigs flying was removed earlier. The guy in question was pleasant enough with his responses, and going forward best I refrain from making such comments.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> That bothers me. It should be toque, but I think people started spelling it with a "u" because in English it sounds a tiny bit more like the French "o". I sadly acknowledge the "u" spelling is now common in Canada.


I actually had to google the correct spelling..... I've seen/used toque, touque and tuque. No idea what the real, correct spelling might be.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The time only models are very nice, but I'm a sucker for most two and three hand dress watches. Just wish they would get rid of the coin edge bezel.


I really like the coin edge bezel.... different strokes I guess.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks undernourished...


Ya think...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Same.... and a knit cap is a tuque.


I'm not familiar with knit caps so wouldn't have a clue what to call one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, a worthy opponent, bravo!


Time to regroup.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, a worthy opponent, bravo!


Time to regroup.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I spell it toque. To be fairrrrr, Bro Mary is in Calgary.


Lol, can't argue with that.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are we using symbols to communicate now?


Lol.
We played UNO with my kids last night.

That's a reverse card, so we need the post count to go backwards now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Toque is a Canadian term.


Ahhh.
So that's what it is.
We call it a "beanie", and I'm wearing one right now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Ahhh.
> So that's what it is.
> We call it a "beanie", and I'm wearing one right now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


All the cool kids have a Pom-Pom on top.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Ahhh.
> So that's what it is.
> We call it a "beanie", and I'm wearing one right now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


All the cool kids have a Pom-Pom on top.

View attachment 15234071


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Marendra said:


> Time to regroup.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

So, you have this member that is here for more than 2 years with 52 posts, with just one minor post in the Rolex forum right after joining, never posted a watch, and he finds a good idea to post a Franken/Fake SS Smurf that looks even worse than the other one; as if there wasn't enough fake watches on this forum, we need more Franken/Fakes... I just reported him, I let the mods deal with him


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> What if a guy has the intention to get to 100 so he can sell, but his posts show contribution and engagement?
> 
> Just a hypothetical.


Contribution and engagement is the antithesis of speed posting, and is the purpose of WUS whereas speed posting is a violation of WIS rules. So I think you answered your own question.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Happy fathers day!











You too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Marendra said:


> I really like the coin edge bezel.... different strokes I guess.











This Cellini Time is not half bad. The coin edge bezel is understated.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Point taken and my image of pigs flying was removed earlier. The guy in question was pleasant enough with his responses, and going forward best I refrain from making such comments.


It's okay. Usually they deserve it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello OoO hope you're all well! I took a bit of a break because I had been spending way to much time on here; it's amazing how much more time I had in the day ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

IN news about me I got a new job the other week; first day is next Monday (29th); sadly that means my OoO time is likely to nose dive :-(

In brighter news I hopefully won't have a moral crisis most days at work as I won't be working with offenders who are at risk of putting the community at harm; that is very good news


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hope all of you are well? Did I miss anything big?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My Father's Day has been nice so far.

Civilized bike ride with friends to a local brew pub, lunch and a couple of great beers, went for a dog walk with a good cigar. Now chilling at home while daughter is cooking me a nice meal.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm sure someone posted an Omega in the last 2000 posts that I missed so:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> My Father's Day has been nice so far.
> 
> Civilized bike ride with friends to a local brew pub, lunch and a couple of great beers, went for a dog walk with a good cigar. Now chilling at home while daughter is cooking me a nice meal.


Nice mate; hope the rest of you dad's are having a great fathers day today


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> IN news about me I got a new job the other week; first day is next Monday (29th); sadly that means my OoO time is likely to nose dive :-(
> 
> In brighter news I hopefully won't have a moral crisis most days at work as I won't be working with offenders who are at risk of putting the community at harm; that is very good news


Congrats Bro Gun!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Congrats Bro Gun!


Thank you! I've been looking for quite sometime as I've been unhappy for those reasons. Whilst the job is not what I wanted pay wise it's a step in the right direction as I'll be more engaged in the content. I also hope that it will open up some other doors. Finally in a position now personally where I can dedicate time into my career again


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank you! I've been looking for quite sometime as I've been unhappy for those reasons. Whilst the job is not what I wanted pay wise it's a step in the right direction as I'll be more engaged in the content. I also hope that it will open up some other doors. Finally in a position now personally where I can dedicate time into my career again


Those are great news, congratulations Bro Gun, I wish you the best


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

scheers said:


> Eventually yes. I am selling one watch right now on other platform.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can forget that dream here. Wrong thread to state that in.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> We played UNO with my kids last night.
> 
> That's a reverse card, so we need the post count to go backwards now...
> ...


LOL. Someone needs to do that as the rate of posts here tells me that the Fast Forward button had been jammed in.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> This Cellini Time is not half bad. The coin edge bezel is understated.


I actually did consider a Cellini but the missus said that I hardly go for any black tie dinners and we could count them on my two hands so I decided against it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hello OoO hope you're all well! I took a bit of a break because I had been spending way to much time on here; it's amazing how much more time I had in the day ;-)


Reclaim your time


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm sure someone posted an Omega in the last 2000 posts that I missed so:


There's always someone whom posts an Omega


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope all of you are well? Did I miss anything big?


Nah, nothing


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> I actually had to google the correct spelling..... I've seen/used toque, touque and tuque. No idea what the real, correct spelling might be.


 What do you call a classic French chef's hat? Same spelling.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You can forget that dream here. Wrong thread to state that in.


Appears you and are on the same page with this one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I actually did consider a Cellini but the missus said that I hardly go for any black tie dinners and we could count them on my two hands so I decided against it


To me that particular model is not so dressy that it couldn't be worn with khakis or even jeans. The watch head would be water resistant since it has a screw in crown. Wouldn't want to get the alligator strap wet though. Also has the same movement as the 214270 Explorer I.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Those are great news, congratulations Bro Gun, I wish you the best


Thanks PF


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Reclaim your time


LOL yeah was kinda concerning how much more time I felt I had. DOn't worry I didn't anything worthwhile with my new found time


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, nothing


I'm shocked!


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

What do you mean by that? What do you think will happen now? I’ll get suspended? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

scheers said:


> What do you mean by that? What do you think will happen now? I'll get suspended?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use. The. Quote. Button.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Use. The. Quote. Button.


^ just like that


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

What does the ^ button mean? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still itching for something new. The blue B&R is fading but this baby is definitely grabbing my attention.









Only 36mm but think I can work with it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still itching for something new. The blue B&R is fading but this baby is definitely grabbing my attention.
> 
> View attachment 15234327
> 
> ...


 Nice, but those upside down numerals in the lower half would bug me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Then again, there's always this...









Waddaya think, 59?


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Then again, there's always this...
> 
> View attachment 15234335
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful watch my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice, but those upside down numerals in the lower half would bug me.


Ya know, I got so used to numerals facing the center radially that those that are flipped right-side-up now look wrong to me...

Then again, if all the numerals are positioned vertically like this, that's fine.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> All the cool kids have a Pom-Pom on top.
> 
> View attachment 15234071


Most of them come with a Pom-Pom as standard, although I also have one without...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Μολον Λαβε...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, you have this member that is here for more than 2 years with 52 posts, with just one minor post in the Rolex forum right after joining, never posted a watch, and he finds a good idea to post a Franken/Fake SS Smurf that looks even worse than the other one; as if there wasn't enough fake watches on this forum, we need more Franken/Fakes... I just reported him, I let the mods deal with him


Not worth engaging, as you'll just get targeted, as this appears to be acceptable behaviour now.

One that we outed here has been plastering some fakes over on TRF to wide adulation...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Then again, there's always this...
> 
> View attachment 15234335
> 
> ...


Go for it!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Go for it!
> 
> View attachment 15234411


It looks great in gold. It's easy to imagine on my wrist.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> It is what it is. Wanna make a difference or a great living? Might not get a chance for both. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


There you go


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, a few of us did have a Zoom GTG not long ago.....


And then tooth quit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Then again, there's always this...
> 
> View attachment 15234335
> 
> ...











Or this









Or even this


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Go for it!
> 
> View attachment 15234411


Understated elegance. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just came from a dinner with another couple (social distance observed. They closed off the street and put tons of tables out in the sidewalk and street.) and had the most infuriating convo. The husband is a stock trader who specializes in biopharms. We eventually got on to the topic of a CV vaccine and whether anyone at the table would take it. I said, "Sure, so long as the FDA vetted its safety and effectiveness, sign me up."
> 
> That's when we veered off to bizarro conspiracy theory land. "Approved by the FDA doesn't mean squat." he says. "Do you know how many times the FDA hasn't given approval when they should have, and when they did grant approval, they shouldn't have??
> 
> ...


Well you are crazy but moving on...

1 poll I saw said if trump says good there's 39% who won't take it no matter what fda or science says..

Then another said not related to that that at best 60% would take it.

Then Dr Fauci started backtracking on effectiveness

Short summary : if you are counting on vaccine to save you or usa...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I'm basing my belief on a relatively small sample that I have been exposed to and would be very happy to be proved wrong.
> 
> Any company that has a major public shareholding, especially those with major institutional investors is unlikely to be the master of their own journey any more.
> 
> ...


Well I can say the corporation was most familiar with was customer focused in the day but last week they gave up facial recognition to kowtow to the mobs. So what do I know?

But I do feel like it's odd to be on a watch forum in the ROLEX forum in OoO and hear members put down capitalism. Hell the Chinese are capitalists too just minus personal freedoms.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, you have this member that is here for more than 2 years with 52 posts, with just one minor post in the Rolex forum right after joining, never posted a watch, and he finds a good idea to post a Franken/Fake SS Smurf that looks even worse than the other one; as if there wasn't enough fake watches on this forum, we need more Franken/Fakes... I just reported him, I let the mods deal with him


I completely don't mind custom Rolex's. But I have a problem with people trying to sell custom Rolex's. Especially the people trying to get Rolex money for custom Rolex's. If you can't put it back to stock form and don't have picture documentation of the mod process, you can't prove any type of original authenticity. You might as well have a fake. Again I don't mind modding a Rolex but you gotta take responsibility for doing so. It might get ugly. lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Nope.
> 
> It's possible he is right about some getting approval when they shouldn't etc, (as that's his area of expertise) but even so, that's not good enough reason to avoid the vaccine if you are in a position to require it.
> 
> ...


I would be in test group if Mrs BT allowed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Well I can say the corporation was most familiar with was customer focused in the day but last week they gave up facial recognition to kowtow to the mobs. So what do I know?
> 
> But I do feel like it's odd to be on a watch forum in the ROLEX forum in OoO and hear members put down capitalism. Hell the Chinese are capitalists too just minus personal freedoms.


Big believer in capitalism, right here.

Also a big believer in this.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought fake news originated in the US c. 4 years ago.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Much further back than that... 20 years or more... 1968 is where I started thinking that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Big believer in capitalism, right here.
> 
> Also a big believer in this.
> 
> View attachment 15234577


And a good choice for a capitalist I think.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Well you are crazy but moving on...
> 
> 1 poll I saw said if trump says good there's 39% who won't take it no matter what fda or science says..
> 
> ...


Will likely wait for a few months of other people taking the vaccine and we'll see what happens. In the meantime, I'll be dining in the streets and watching Netflix...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You too.


Slow down guys as I'm just learning to appreciate Seiko. I'm slowly being converted. Eyeing up the SKX and the new SRPD line. Maybe a complete ground up custom just because. Big Blue has changed my Seiko bias. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> And a good choice for a capitalist I think.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> IN news about me I got a new job the other week; first day is next Monday (29th); sadly that means my OoO time is likely to nose dive :-(
> 
> In brighter news I hopefully won't have a moral crisis most days at work as I won't be working with offenders who are at risk of putting the community at harm; that is very good news


That's all great news man. Congrats!! Have no fear, we will still be here when you get some time again. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I actually did consider a Cellini but the missus said that I hardly go for any black tie dinners and we could count them on my two hands so I decided against it


That's what I'm saying. Who spends enough formal time to really own one? Not many people can pull off casual in a Cellini. But I like them so much. I spend some quality time eyeing them every trip to the AD.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

scheers said:


> What do you mean by that? What do you think will happen now? I'll get suspended?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will post to 100, bide your time, post a watch for sale. Then you will see your post count reduced to single digits, your posting deleted and get an infraction or get banned. That is your future. You are welcome.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


>


(couldn't resist ?)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

scheers said:


> What do you mean by that? What do you think will happen now? I'll get suspended?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or maybe just pull your pants down and have their way for a little while. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

Oh I see. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> IN news about me I got a new job the other week; first day is next Monday (29th); sadly that means my OoO time is likely to nose dive :-(
> 
> In brighter news I hopefully won't have a moral crisis most days at work as I won't be working with offenders who are at risk of putting the community at harm; that is very good news


All the best in the new role..... sounds like it'll hit the spot. Don't forget to drop in from time to time to set us straight too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

scheers said:


> What does the ^ button mean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This your first forum?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

No. I’m on TRF also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Will likely wait for a few months of other people taking the vaccine and we'll see what happens. In the meantime, I'll be dining in the streets and watching Netflix...


Had a professor who took vaccine early back in 70s.. I actually forget the reason. He developed guilluan-barre sic syndrome. Recovered but died in 30s. Oh well..

Screw sitting still. I'm in montana at the moment.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> What do you call a classic French chef's hat? Same spelling.


Look pretty silly wearing one of _those_ tobogganing.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL yeah was kinda concerning how much more time I felt I had. DOn't worry I didn't anything worthwhile with my new found time


That's a relief.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Then again, there's always this...
> 
> View attachment 15234335
> 
> ...


I mean who's gonna say no to an ALS?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

scheers said:


> That is a beautiful watch my friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And he quotes he scores!!! 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Go for it!
> 
> View attachment 15234411


That friggen watch almost looks liquid. Thing just oozes. Really great piece man.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> That's what I'm saying. Who spends enough formal time to really own one? Not many people can pull off casual in a Cellini. But I like them so much. I spend some quality time eyeing them every trip to the AD.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The white gold one would definitively blend in better in an office environment. Heck it's not even as dressy as my JLC MUT Moonphase.

Not sure if I could pull off a red gold one as an office 'daily'.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And then tooth quit.


He's still on the boards. Just not here. Wasn't gonna ask why.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Big believer in capitalism, right here.
> 
> Also a big believer in this.
> 
> View attachment 15234577


Ze Germans?



OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You will post to 100, bide your time, post a watch for sale. Then you will see your post count reduced to single digits, your posting deleted and get an infraction or get banned. That is your future. You are welcome.




OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> He's still on the boards. Just not here. Wasn't gonna ask why.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dunno guess the zoom GTG scared him off?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Had a professor who took vaccine early back in 70s.. I actually forget the reason. He developed guilluan-barre sic syndrome. Recovered but died in 30s. Oh well..
> 
> Screw sitting still. I'm in montana at the moment.


Yet every healthcare worker is forced to take every flu shot and vaccination out there. That syndrome is one of the wife's biggest fears. Think she's seen a few cases personally. Scary stuff.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Dunno guess the zoom GTG scared him off?


"Zoom" is a NO GO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Fathers day to those of you celebrating today...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Most of them come with a Pom-Pom as standard, although I also have one without...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Mine have none.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hello OoO hope you're all well! I took a bit of a break because I had been spending way to much time on here; it's amazing how much more time I had in the day ;-)


Good call Gun.

Glad you are OK and your priorities are in order...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

In other news my vacation ends tonight. I can’t wait to go back to work. I hate vacations that I don’t have planned out. Cabin fever is pure torture for me. I need to get busy on some projects around the house. Got another week off coming next month. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> IN news about me I got a new job the other week; first day is next Monday (29th); sadly that means my OoO time is likely to nose dive :-(
> 
> In brighter news I hopefully won't have a moral crisis most days at work as I won't be working with offenders who are at risk of putting the community at harm; that is very good news


Congratulations.

Since the requirement to read every post has been relaxed in the new thread, it should be easier to just drop in occasionally around your new commitments.

So I guess you won't need to be scaring offenders with your Ω any more...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope all of you are well? Did I miss anything big?


Sappie bought a watch!

BSF sold his Porsche

PF did some detective work

'59 posted some great gifs

Richard posted great photo's

The usual stuff...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank you! I've been looking for quite sometime as I've been unhappy for those reasons. Whilst the job is not what I wanted pay wise it's a step in the right direction as I'll be more engaged in the content. I also hope that it will open up some other doors. Finally in a position now personally where I can dedicate time into my career again


Great to see you are feeling positive about your work again...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Sappie bought a watch!
> 
> BSF sold his Porsche
> 
> ...


Scored a good trade deal, not a purchase. Net decrease in watch total, by 2!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Someone needs to do that as the rate of posts here tells me that the Fast Forward button had been jammed in.


Well, I'm planning on slowing down soon, so that will get rid of a lot of filler...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> That's all great news man. Congrats!! Have no fear, we will still be here when you get some time again. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks man! One of the jobs I applied for but didn't get was a job overlooking the mental health and self-care programs for our fireies; I really wanted that one


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Appears you and are on the same page with this one.


Me 3...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> All the best in the new role..... sounds like it'll hit the spot. Don't forget to drop in from time to time to set us straight too.


Thanks Bro M with any luck this will be the new gig


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> To me that particular model is not so dressy that it couldn't be worn with khakis or even jeans. The watch head would be water resistant since it has a screw in crown. Wouldn't want to get the alligator strap wet though. Also has the same movement as the 214270 Explorer I.


The old dress code rules no longer apply.
With the right strap, a nice dress watch can be worn with anything subject to its resistance to water or impacts...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL yeah was kinda concerning how much more time I felt I had. DOn't worry I didn't anything worthwhile with my new found time


What happened to the GF?

Surely you could dedicate a little more time to the ladeeeeez...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> In other news my vacation ends tonight. I can't wait to go back to work. I hate vacations that I don't have planned out. Cabin fever is pure torture for me. I need to get busy on some projects around the house. Got another week off coming next month.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Having a vacation in the current climate wouldn't be much fun; there's no where to go!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> What do you mean by that? What do you think will happen now? I'll get suspended?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No risk of suspension if you follow the rules.

Here's a tip.

Actively participate and respond rather than post "Nice watch" all the time...

P.S.
If you use the quote button, we will have a better idea of what you are responding to...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Use. The. Quote. Button.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's strange how ALS decided to put track marks on the small 60 seconds counter for the 1815 up/down, but not the time only model.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Since the requirement to read every post has been relaxed in the new thread, it should be easier to just drop in occasionally around your new commitments.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still itching for something new. The blue B&R is fading but this baby is definitely grabbing my attention.
> 
> View attachment 15234327
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of numbered indices, but otherwise it's gorgeous...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> That is a beautiful watch my friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great,
You found the quote button.

Now add more value rather than nice watch...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks man! One of the jobs I applied for but didn't get was a job overlooking the mental health and self-care programs for our fireies; I really wanted that one


Different kinda human gets into firefighting. It would be an interesting rabbit hole to delve into. Some of those guys are straight nuts. Lol. The industrial stuff I do is very strategic and defensive.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It's strange how ALS decided to put track marks on the small 60 seconds counter for the 1815 up/down, but not the time only model.


Godfrey.

Actually, maybe it looks better that way. I like the simplicity of the 1815 small seconds as it is. The track marks would be too busy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Much further back than that... 20 years or more... 1968 is where I started thinking that.


Definitely mid 1960's that I well remember. Gradually downhill since then, lately rapidly accelerating.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks Bro M with any luck this will be the new gig


Your new coworker says hi.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Will likely wait for a few months of other people taking the vaccine and we'll see what happens. In the meantime, I'll be dining in the streets and watching Netflix...


I'm still hopeful this pandemic will end later sometime this year, fading as rapidly as it came. I am less hopeful regarding our current economic and social crisis.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Having a vacation in the current climate wouldn't be much fun; there's no where to go!


Introverts dream vacation..... don't need to leave the house or interact with people in any way.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Slow down guys as I'm just learning to appreciate Seiko. I'm slowly being converted. Eyeing up the SKX and the new SRPD line. Maybe a complete ground up custom just because. Big Blue has changed my Seiko bias. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Stay with inexpensive watches that you plan to modify, maybe nothing beyond the one you now have.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Different kinda human gets into firefighting. It would be an interesting rabbit hole to delve into. Some of those guys are straight nuts. Lol. The industrial stuff I do is very strategic and defensive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Same in many of our facilities.... fire risk scenarios involve just letting it burn. We have a fire truck and fire team, but for the most part I believe that it's primarily there to lead emergency response, extract personnel and contain the event.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'm still hopeful this pandemic will end later sometime this year, fading as rapidly as it came. I am less hopeful regarding our current economic and social crisis.


Economy will likely fix itself maybe become less consumer oriented only. Social unlikely imo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You will post to 100, bide your time, post a watch for sale. Then you will see your post count reduced to single digits, your posting deleted and get an infraction or get banned. That is your future. You are welcome.


But not if he contributes to WUS in a meaningful way. However a first post detailing plans to sell and then subsequent posts consisting of one-liners doesn't bode well for him at this point.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Definitely mid 1960's that I well remember. Gradually downhill since then, lately rapidly accelerating.


Kind of like meteorologists... I feel no need for a person to interpret the weather when I can look online at national weather service. Don't need journalists to interpret news for me either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> But not if he contributes to WUS in a meaningful way. However a first post detailing plans to sell and then subsequent posts consisting of one-liners doesn't bode well for him at this point.


I stand by my prediction.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> <snip>
> Screw sitting still. I'm in montana at the moment.


I'm unsure when I'll feel safe enough to travel again. Supposed to take another HA cruise from San Diego to Hawaii and back to San Diego latter October through first week in November but have to make a final decision by July 5th. Right now will probably move the trip to February 2022.

Great to be in Montana right now where it is now almost summer there. Will you make it to Yellowstone?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Having a vacation in the current climate wouldn't be much fun; there's no where to go!


 I didn't have as much fun as if I were traveling, but my week off was still blissful. There's plenty to do at home and I'm surrounded by wooded hills, a quarter mile from the lake where my canoe is. The piano is always ready, and so is the stove.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

scheers said:


> That is a beautiful watch my friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which specific aspects of that Lange Up/Down interest you and why?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Economy will likely fix itself maybe become less consumer oriented only. Social unlikely imo.


I tend to agree. More to the social upheaval than meets the eye. Much more.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I stand by my prediction.


Maybe he'll take constructive criticism to heart. Or not.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'm unsure when I'll feel safe enough to travel again. Supposed to take another HA cruise from San Diego to Hawaii and back to San Diego latter October through first week in November but have to make a final decision by July 5th. Right now will probably move the trip to February 2022.
> 
> Great to be in Montana right now where it is now almost summer there. Will you make it to Yellowstone?


Been thru Yellowstone... Back thru tomorrow. Not sure what it means to feel safe to travel.. 
Was it ever in some sense?
I'm doing things to try to minimize such as first class seat 1a nonstop. Good mask and eye goggles. Doubt the airplane likely problem but who knows. In airport I did same yet many don't as not required. If you know me I overanalyze most things anyway. Have my CV dopp bag with wipes gloves masks digital thermometer etc..

Montana Wyoming pretty good... Yellowstone itself you have to avoid crowds which is easy but have to pay attn like old Faithful viewers. I'm staying in cabins rather than hotels for example. If I quit posting in next 3 weeks, assume I'm sick.

Oh and cruises how did you ever feel safe?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I tend to agree. More to the social upheaval than meets the eye. Much more.


Enough that we might should be in Canada.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I didn't have as much fun as if I were traveling, but my week off was still blissful. There's plenty to do at home and I'm surrounded by wooded hills, a quarter mile from the lake where my canoe is. The piano is always ready, and so is the stove.


I live in vacation mode at home.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Which specific aspects of that Lange Up/Down interest you and why?


I like that the hands move around clockwise.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Used a straw yesterday... Felt like plastic but made from vegetable matter. Decomposes naturally. So no need to get rid of straws nor make them of paper. Capitalism at work.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

New pet peeve... Masks or not but if you going to wear one, don't wear it below your nose. If you going to do that, don't bother.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Sappie bought a watch!
> 
> BSF sold his Porsche
> 
> ...


Nice! BSF's Porsche sale happened just before my last post in here


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Scored a good trade deal, not a purchase. Net decrease in watch total, by 2!


NIce! What did you get?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> What happened to the GF?
> 
> Surely you could dedicate a little more time to the ladeeeeez...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She's still around - typically spend the back half of the week together it was the front half; where I did most of my OoOing that I needed to spend less time on


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Your new coworker says hi.
> 
> View attachment 15234737


Hopefully this one won't out smart me like T'bor


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Different kinda human gets into firefighting. It would be an interesting rabbit hole to delve into. Some of those guys are straight nuts. Lol. The industrial stuff I do is very strategic and defensive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I can well imagine; there's some really interesting research that's gone into first responders in our state


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Introverts dream vacation..... don't need to leave the house or interact with people in any way.


lol true


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Maybe he'll take constructive criticism to heart. Or not.


I have seen how's he's been 'posting'; not speed but enough to bump up those counts in a manner that doesn't get that much of time on the radar

I think there should be a filter/monitor on the quality of the first 100 posts


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> That's what I'm saying. Who spends enough formal time to really own one? Not many people can pull off casual in a Cellini. But I like them so much. I spend some quality time eyeing them every trip to the AD.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Y'all know that Cellinis are on my list. They're like an updated, upmarket version of my dad's old daily watch. Nothing wrong with wearing a gold watch on a strap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Anybody like to fish?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Enough that we might should be in Canada.


Bring a sweater.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> lol true


So, are you actually in NT?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> lol true


So, are you actually in NT?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Or drink beer?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> New pet peeve... Masks or not but if you going to wear one, don't wear it below your nose. If you going to do that, don't bother.


My favourite is seeing a guy in a beard wearing an N95. Dumbass. Save them for people that need them and know how to use them.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hopefully this one won't out smart me like T'bor


Dunno, he's pretty clever. But a bit of a "yes" man.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Missing my Timex... May have to buy one tomorrow.

Anyone like to girl watch?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody like to fish?
> View attachment 15234837


Great picture, really well done.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK time to sign off... Hope I got the thread on track.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Contribution and engagement is the antithesis of speed posting, and is the purpose of WUS whereas speed posting is a violation of WIS rules. So I think you answered your own question.


We always have a choice. Granted, it is probably not easy for a newbie to really chime in on watch related topics, but instead of speed posting "nice watch", "beautiful shot" a hundred times, a newcomer can always start with an introduction to self, or reasons he or she is interested in joining the forum, watches that he or she likes or what have you.

When I first joined I never had a problem getting up to 100 posts, not that I was trying to sell anything. But if it is one's intention to actually participate in the forum I think it's not so difficult to actually do some posts that contributes to the forum instead of speed posting.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> IN news about me I got a new job the other week; first day is next Monday (29th); sadly that means my OoO time is likely to nose dive :-(
> 
> In brighter news I hopefully won't have a moral crisis most days at work as I won't be working with offenders who are at risk of putting the community at harm; that is very good news


Good to hear bout the new job, all the best


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Great picture, really well done.


Love them. Posted above the urinal. Stay safe pizz in general direction of urinal don't touch anything nor wash hands afterward.

What was that old saying? A man can shoot a squirrel in the head 60 feet away but can't hit a toilet bowl 2 feet away.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Love them. Posted above the urinal. Stay safe pizz in general direction of urinal don't touch anything nor wash hands afterward.
> 
> What was that old saying? A man can shoot a squirrel in the head 60 feet away but can't hit a toilet bowl 2 feet away.


To be faiiiiiir, only one of those two has rifling on the barrel.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Which specific aspects of that Lange Up/Down interest you and why?


You took the words right out of my mouth brother.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...










Gift from Mrs Mav and Jr!!! All I can say is WOW. And from what my wife told me, the service that she received at VC was first class. This was only one of two Overseas in blue available in the US right now, they didn't force her to buy several other watches she didn't want first to have the privilege to buy this beauty.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. Top shelf.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Just wow!
Not only is that a great looking watch, but from the Mrs and Jr no less!
That deserves a cheers!









P.s. looks like I forgot the happy birthday


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Which specific aspects of that Lange Up/Down interest you and why?


 I'm suddenly the kid the teacher won't call on because the teacher knows he has the answer, and that wasn't really the point. (OK, I was always that kid). The funny thing for me is that I'm ambivalent about what ALS would expect me to like most, but I like what else it made them do.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> To be faiiiiiir, only one of those two has rifling on the barrel.


 Not available as an aftermarket mod? I was kind of hoping to regain some range.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> So, are you actually in NT?


Nah I just put it there as a joke. I really wish I could change my profile's gender to female and have a pic of a girl in there too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> My favourite is seeing a guy in a beard wearing an N95. Dumbass. Save them for people that need them and know how to use them.


serious? that's freakin dumb!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Not available as an aftermarket mod? I was kind of hoping to regain some range.


I'm sure some have tried.... they all end up in Bro Del's clinic eventually.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Dunno, he's pretty clever. But a bit of a "yes" man.


Good fall guy to... at least he was


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


happy birthday


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Good to hear bout the new job, all the best


Thanks!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah I just put it there as a joke. I really wish I could change my profile's gender to female and have a pic of a girl in there too


If you did, then it would beg the joke: "Gunnar? I hardly know her".


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> If you did, then it would beg the joke: "Gunnar? I hardly know her".


hahaha


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


Hey that's a Canadian lottery winner!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday and Big Congrats on the VC; that blue is one of the nicest out there, I love how it reacts to light under different angles


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait. Isn't a Cellini "superlative" 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Much further back than that... 20 years or more... 1968 is where I started thinking that.


Having watched the Vietnam documentary recently you're 20+ years is correct.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well I can say the corporation was most familiar with was customer focused in the day but last week they gave up facial recognition to kowtow to the mobs. So what do I know?
> 
> But I do feel like it's odd to be on a watch forum in the ROLEX forum in OoO and hear members *put down capitalism. *Hell the Chinese are capitalists too just minus personal freedoms.


I'm not putting down capitalism per se.

I just would like to see some balance with some of the more profitable corporations being prepared to to allocate a reasonable proportion of their profits to more community minded pursuits.

Most, if not all, already do to some extent, although the measure of reasonable proportion is a difficult one and there is no easy answer to determine what that should be.

The taxation system plays a big part as well in encouraging/determining these behaviours as well.

I don't have the answers, but I do have plenty of questions...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And a good choice for a capitalist I think.


Although doesn't anything beat a RM as an in your face lefty, I'm a CC carrying capitalist?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Much further back than that... 20 years or more... 1968 is where I started thinking that.


History has been written by the winners even before we could write.

Fake news was probably passed on verbally and in cave drawings...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Happy Fathers day to those of you celebrating today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Father's Day here is on the 8th of November. But being an expat my family often allows me two. Yesterday, my son invited all of us to donuts and muffins before heading back to Uppsala.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Most of them come with a Pom-Pom as standard, although I also have one without...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I thought two Pom-Poms was standard issue

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks man! One of the jobs I applied for but didn't get was a job overlooking the mental health and self-care programs for our fireies; I really wanted that one


Like Tinkerbell? What are fireies?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice! BSF's Porsche sale happened just before my last post in here


Was that his first or second Porsche

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice! BSF's Porsche sale happened just before my last post in here


Oh and he's in a conundrum of whether to buy a GS or Ferrari.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I have seen how's he's been 'posting'; not speed but enough to bump up those counts in a manner that doesn't get that much of time on the radar
> 
> I think there should be a filter/monitor on the quality of the first 100 posts


We're all doomed

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody like to fish?
> View attachment 15234837


Picture proof. Pom-Poms came in pairs.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

My family needs to rethink their priorities. Next year donuts won't taste as good.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Euro vacuum. Time to fix the lawnmower.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> If you did, then it would beg the joke: "Gunnar? I hardly know her".


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Like Tinkerbell? What are fireies?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


fire fighters


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Was that his first or second Porsche
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


ohhh ... I see


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're all doomed
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Nah just the first 100; once you've made quote then you can go nuts


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> ohhh ... I see


Godfrey


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Will likely wait for a few months of other people taking the vaccine and we'll see what happens. In the meantime, I'll be dining in the streets and watching Netflix...


I'd take it.

If for no other reason than to take away this irrational fear I have whenever someone stands too close to me at the supermarket...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You will post to 100, bide your time, post a watch for sale. Then you will see your post count reduced to single digits, your posting deleted and get an infraction or get banned. That is your future. You are welcome.


The seer of OoO has spoken...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> Oh I see. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you could start by telling us a little about yourself and your watch journey.

That's always worth a few posts...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Look pretty silly wearing one of _those_ tobogganing.


Especially if that's *all* you are wearing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Mine have none.


Here's my Pom Pom endowed one.
It gets away with it because it supports a charity...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Scored a good trade deal, not a purchase. Net decrease in watch total, by 2!


Thanks for the correction.

And what a lovely watch it is too...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> She's still around - typically spend the back half of the week together it was the front half; where I did most of my OoOing that I needed to spend less time on


Good to hear...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Love them. Posted above the urinal. Stay safe pizz in general direction of urinal don't touch anything nor wash hands afterward.
> 
> What was that old saying? A man can shoot a squirrel in the head 60 feet away but can't hit a toilet bowl 2 feet away.


I remember this little ditty from my school days:

If your hose is short,
Or your pump is weak,
Stand a little closer,
Or you'll p1ss on your feet...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an amazing watch.

Many congratulations...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah I just put it there as a joke. I really wish I could *change my profile's gender to female and have a pic of a girl in there too*


You would be inundated with PM proposals from watch nerds.

Not of the good kind...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Use. The. Quote. Button.


Oh boy....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Μολον Λαβε...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thank you!

I learnt something new today and in Greek too!. 

#OoO_university


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Not worth engaging, as you'll just get targeted, as this appears to be acceptable behaviour now.
> 
> One that we outed here has been plastering some fakes over on TRF to wide adulation...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


What is TRF?

Is it some kind of *T*i*R*amisu *F*ondue?

Is it edible?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Go for it!
> 
> View attachment 15234411


Wait? You got one of that too?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And then tooth quit.


Umm...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well I can say the corporation was most familiar with was customer focused in the day but last week they gave up facial recognition to kowtow to the mobs. So what do I know?
> 
> But I do feel like it's odd to be on a watch forum in the ROLEX forum in OoO and hear members put down capitalism. Hell the Chinese are capitalists too just minus personal freedoms.


The Company always gets its way.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's what I'm saying. Who spends enough formal time to really own one? Not many people can pull off casual in a Cellini. But I like them so much. I spend some quality time eyeing them every trip to the AD.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL. It's just not me.

I have a cheap Calvin Klein watch on leather for formal dinners. That is how much I respect formal dinners.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> IN news about me I got a new job the other week; first day is next Monday (29th); sadly that means my OoO time is likely to nose dive :-(
> 
> In brighter news I hopefully won't have a moral crisis most days at work as I won't be working with offenders who are at risk of putting the community at harm; that is very good news


Congrats mate. All the very best.|>


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> "Zoom" is a NO GO


Go No Go?

Zoom Zoom Zoom

don't install Zoom.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Happy Fathers day to those of you celebrating today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm... 

Wrong day?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Well, I'm planning on slowing down soon, so that will get rid of a lot of filler...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Why? School work too much for ya?

Unfortunately border restrictions are still in ply here or I will fly over there and we can go to some nice places....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks man! One of the jobs I applied for but didn't get was a job overlooking the mental health and self-care programs for our fireies; I really wanted that one


Oh, so sad to hear. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> New pet peeve... Masks or not but if you going to wear one, don't wear it below your nose. If you going to do that, don't bother.


You're lucky that he didn't use the mask to cover his eyes instead of mouth.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> So, are you actually in NT?


No, he's not.

I am going to change my location to Bondi Beach


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Father's Day and Happy Birthday!

Do enjoy the watch in good health


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah I just put it there as a joke. I really wish I could change my profile's gender to female and have a pic of a girl in there too


That's not cool.

That's like cat fishing people. Some old lonely man might hit you up and you will lead him to believe you love him

Eww...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I remember this little ditty from my school days:
> 
> If your hose is short,
> Or your pump is weak,
> ...


That explains why I see people humping the urinal all the time!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You would be inundated with PM proposals from watch nerds.
> 
> Not of the good kind...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Maybe he likes some rump roast


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> You would be inundated with PM proposals from watch nerds.
> 
> Not of the good kind...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


a mate of mine did that on a WRX forum and loved trolling guys who thought he was a she


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Congrats mate. All the very best.|>


Thanks!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Zoom Zoom Zoom


You rang?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...
> 
> Wrong day?


nah mothers day and father's day varies around the world


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, so sad to hear. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise?


Hopefully; from the sounds of things that job was going to be a lot of figure it out as you go along


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, he's not.
> 
> I am going to change my location to Bondi Beach


ewww


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's not cool.
> 
> That's like cat fishing people. Some old lonely man might hit you up and you will lead him to believe you love him
> 
> Eww...


Mouldy? Old? I'm going to get something to eat


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Father's Day here is on the 8th of November. But being an expat my family often allows me two. Yesterday, my son invited all of us to *donuts and muffins* before heading back to Uppsala.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Two of my favourite things...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'd take it.
> 
> If for no other reason than to take away this irrational fear I have whenever someone stands too close to me at the supermarket...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I don't mind taking drugs/vaccines once they are properly tested. But occasionally seeing adults with deformed limbs because their mothers took the "wonder drug" thalidomide back in the 1950s makes one cautious.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait? You got one of that too?


No, that one I tried back in November, posted it on OoO, got great feedbacks, but ended up ordering another model ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What is TRF?
> 
> Is it some kind of *T*i*R*amisu *F*ondue?
> 
> Is it edible?


The
Rolex
Forum
...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...
> 
> Wrong day?


The rest of the world celebrates fathers on a different day to us...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why? *School work too much for ya?*
> 
> Unfortunately border restrictions are still in ply here or I will fly over there and we can go to some nice places....


Yep.

Some pretty hefty texts to work through...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> a mate of mine did that on a WRX forum and loved trolling guys who thought he was a she


Does he turn up at street races in drag?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

scheers said:


> What do you mean by that? What do you think will happen now? I'll get suspended?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you want to answer a post, just click "Reply With Quote", just as I did


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You rang?


That's a Mazda 787.

I was thinking more about those pesky Mazda 3s....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> nah mothers day and father's day varies around the world


Everyday is Father's Day for me. There isn't a day that I am not a father to my kids.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hopefully; from the sounds of things that job was going to be a lot of figure it out as you go along


Well, at least you can make up your own sheeet


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

scheers said:


> What does the ^ button mean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just pointing to the text he just quoted


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> ewww


How about Dreamtime?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Mouldy? Old? I'm going to get something to eat


Blue cheese tastes best with the mould....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Two of my favourite things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I squeeze those muffins to test it's softness?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> *I don't mind taking drugs*/vaccines once they are properly tested. But occasionally seeing adults with deformed limbs because their mothers took the "wonder drug" thalidomide back in the 1950s makes one cautious.


Me too!

I don't mind taking drugs....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> The
> Rolex
> Forum
> ...
> ...


I think I prefer TiRamisu Fondue


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The
> Rolex
> Forum
> ...
> ...


Pfft....

Wankfest


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The rest of the world celebrates fathers on a different day to us...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's because we are from the land down under.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Some pretty hefty texts to work through...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I will go with you to some nice relaxing place in Melbourne


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> When you want to answer a post, just click "Reply With Quote", just as I did
> 
> View attachment 15235223


You would have thought that by now he has figured out the user interface....

Apparently not


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
Solid choice from the family, they must have done there homework.
The blue looks stunning!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still itching for something new. The blue B&R is fading but this baby is definitely grabbing my attention.
> 
> View attachment 15234327
> 
> ...


I like that dial, not always though, it has grown on me as it's original design strays from the pack.

36 works. It's a cool looking DJ


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> "Zoom" is a NO GO


Because of its lack of security or some other reason?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I understand your frustration Big Al, you and I could in the past pop up the hood and fix with a screwdriver minor engine failures, but now, all we can do is wait on the side of the road for assistance like desperate school girls. It's called progress, we have to adapt


I miss those days too, now I pull over, and use my iPhone to google how to re boot the ecu.

Regarding a screwdriver, there was always a great satisfaction for me when tuning carburettors . The results of freshly tuned carbys, with crisp off idle response was always satisfying.
Modern Injection is no doubt much improved, though there is something banal about it. The visceral effect of big Holley double pumper when those secondaries crack on a camy V8 is joy I will never forget.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Economy will likely fix itself maybe become less consumer oriented only. Social unlikely imo.


Since consumers made up almost 70% of the economy, having that segment shrink would not be good.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a Mazda 787.
> 
> I was thinking more about those pesky Mazda 3s....


I wanted to post a good Mazda


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think I prefer TiRamisu Fondue


Less pretentious too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's because we are from the land down under.


Where women glow and men plunder


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Enough that we might should be in Canada.


Not the worst idea I've ever heard.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Rusty427 said:


> I miss those days too, now I pull over, and use my iPhone to google how to re boot the ecu.


Safe mode on your browser will solve that problem ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not the worst idea I've ever heard.


On the assumption on borders opening you done any research in the Sydney idea you had?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will go with you to some nice relaxing place in Melbourne


With covid cases in Melbourne on the rise I'd be careful...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> New pet peeve... Masks or not but if you going to wear one, don't wear it below your nose. If you going to do that, don't bother.


Have you been talking to Mrs. BSF?? That's her pet peeve right there! She goes on and on and on about that...


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where women glow and men plunder


He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich

Still puts a smile on face that song


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Safe mode on your browser will solve that problem ;-)


I was waiting for that!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday! And what a bd present. You're very lucky man (not talking about the VC) but I'm sure you knew that already.

Enjoy it for many years in the best of health. The non-OoO way, of course.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

One of the things I did whilst I was away. My camera phone skills suck but it's creme brûlée 









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Another - char siu pork belly (I don't like it overly saucy). It was done in the sous vide and was very, very juicy 









Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait? You got one of that too?


Of course he does! He's PF!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Missing my Timex... May have to buy one tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone like to girl watch?
> View attachment 15234845


Isn't that whale watching ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> On the assumption on borders opening you done any research in the Sydney idea you had?


Not yet. Mrs. BSF is now looking at places closer by. We will def do Sydney one day but not on the front burner just now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Of course he does! He's PF!


GF.

#NRA.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> In other news my vacation ends tonight. I can't wait to go back to work. I hate vacations that I don't have planned out. Cabin fever is pure torture for me. I need to get busy on some projects around the house. Got another week off coming next month.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Having strippers on fire watch would definitely change my opinion of "gotta go back to work."


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where women glow and men plunder


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


Australia's good but jo where near as awesome as rand McNally


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Australia's good but jo where near as awesome as rand McNally


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Used a straw yesterday... Felt like plastic but made from vegetable matter. Decomposes naturally. So no need to get rid of straws nor make them of paper. Capitalism at work.
> View attachment 15234831


But can it get stuck up a turtles nostrils? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody like to fish?
> View attachment 15234837


Yep. Not much time to do it. Not great at it. But love to do it when I can. I prefer to bass fish which of course is about as tough as fishing gets. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mrs. Mav kicks arse! Congrats man very nice piece.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Me too!
> 
> I don't mind taking drugs....


Me neither. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One of the things I did whilst I was away. My camera phone skills suck but it's creme brûlée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been years since I've made that. Looks great and now I gotta make some soon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One of the things I did whilst I was away. My camera phone skills suck but it's creme brûlée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably my all time favourite dessert - when done properly - so big kudo's to you ...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Another - char siu pork belly (I don't like it overly saucy). It was done in the sous vide and was very, very juicy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are making my mouth water...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa - catching up from overnight posts and saw this. Absolutely awesome father's day gift! The blue dial looks really special. Your collection just went to another level sir.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

@BonyWrists

I saw your comment on the NOS Rolex thread.

Agree.

It seems you can wear a watch for years, swap out the bracelet, but as long as the stickers are still intact it’s considered NOS.

Acronyms like NOS, BNIB, etc. are so misused that they are totally meaningless as accurate descriptors of condition these days. 

People will appropriate any terms they think they can get away with to try to boost the value of what they are trying to sell...


SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> You would be inundated with PM proposals from watch nerds.
> 
> Not of the good kind...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Having trolled chat rooms as a female in the past, this would be true.

(the experience also stopped me from EVER PM'ing a woman out of the blue again... goddamn, guys can be assholes...)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So second wave of the Rona all over the news. Increased cases all across the country. Only problem is I’m not seeing how many of these new positive cases are symptomatic. How many hospitalized? Treatments and care have definitely gotten better. 

My point is in the back of my mind I’m just wondering if this is a media scare tactic pushed by the president’s opposition to keep the economy down. 
Are a lot of people dying again or we just testing positive without getting sick? I have a lot of healthcare professionals close to me and I’m not hearing about cases picking up in the hospitals. Is the distrust I have for politics and the media warranted? Would they go this far and purposely try to keep businesses closed and crash the economy to sway an election? Maybe I’m just getting paranoid and irrational. Dunno. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Having trolled chat rooms as a female in the past, this would be true.
> 
> (the experience also stopped me from EVER PM'ing a woman out of the blue again... goddamn, guys can be assholes...)


Get a lot of dick pics? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> It's been years since I've made that. Looks great and now I gotta make some soon.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> You are making my mouth water...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That actually tastes a lot better than it looks


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Probably my all time favourite dessert - when done properly - so big kudo's to you ...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Thanks, it's actually really easy to make


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One of the things I did whilst I was away. My camera phone skills suck but it's creme brûlée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best classic desserts out there. Yours look expertly torched on top. Do you have the small/mid-size butane kitchen torch?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Two of my favourite things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The funniest thing about this post is the order in which I perceived it -- and then how I deduced the punchline before reading it.

The steps went like this:
1. See the donuts and the hot woman
2a. read "two of my favorite things"
2b. think, "hmm, two things here.. donuts, and b00bs, which we nicknamed 'muffins' here in OoO... so B5 is saying 'donuts and muffins'"
3. Read the quoted post.. "aha, 'donuts and muffins' indeed!"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Y'all know that Cellinis are on my list. They're like an updated, upmarket version of my dad's old daily watch. Nothing wrong with wearing a gold watch on a strap.


The thing I like about the 18K WG Cellini Time is it flies under the radar as most who see it all on your wrist think it's SS rather than WG. Same thing with the Smurf. As I recall PF is the one who said that since Rolex has their own foundry for WG, whereas virtually all of the rest utilize YG that has been plated to WG.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> When you want to answer a post, just click "Reply With Quote", just as I did
> 
> View attachment 15235223


Or, on Tabacaulk, tap the post and then tap the "Quote" popup command, scheers .


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Marendra said:


> Bring a sweater.


Sweater in Canada during summer but more wraps rest of the year. Much more.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> The thing I like about the 18K WG Cellini Time is it flies under the radar as most who see it all on your wrist think it's SS rather than WG. Same thing with the Smurf. As I recall PF is the one who said that since Rolex has their own foundry for WG, whereas virtually all of the rest utilize YG that has been plated to WG.


One of the best things about Rolex. They control the quality on every piece of manufacturing.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> The funniest thing about this post is the order in which I perceived it -- and then how I deduced the punchline before reading it.
> 
> The steps went like this:
> 1. See the donuts and the hot woman
> ...


Over analysing.
It's simple.
Donuts + b00bs = good...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> We always have a choice. Granted, it is probably not easy for a newbie to really chime in on watch related topics, but instead of speed posting "nice watch", "beautiful shot" a hundred times, a newcomer can always start with an introduction to self, or reasons he or she is interested in joining the forum, watches that he or she likes or what have you.
> 
> When I first joined I never had a problem getting up to 100 posts, not that I was trying to sell anything. But if it is one's intention to actually participate in the forum I think it's not so difficult to actually do some posts that contributes to the forum instead of speed posting.


Well said and bears repeating. A brief review of a newbie's initial posts are almost always indicative of their MO, specifically whether or not their primary motivation is simply to reach 100 posts and sell stuff. And they're unaware OoO is THE place where they're most likely to be outed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Love them. Posted above the urinal. Stay safe pizz in general direction of urinal don't touch anything nor wash hands afterward.
> 
> What was that old saying? A man can shoot a squirrel in the head 60 feet away but can't hit a toilet bowl 2 feet away.


Best sign I ever saw over a urinal was "We aim to please. You aim too, please."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> @BonyWrists
> 
> I saw your comment on the NOS Rolex thread.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it just struck me wrong. The stitching on the band is fuzzed, either from being worn or because it's not genuine. I also get immediately suspicious when somebody with almost no history pops up trying to sell an especially costly watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Economy will likely fix itself maybe become less consumer oriented only. Social unlikely imo.





BigSeikoFan said:


> Since consumers made up almost 70% of the economy, having that segment shrink would not be good.


I think the biggest hit will be service industry jobs. There are _tons_ of businesses whose fundamental model is to put a human face on an interaction with a product. You can buy food to make at home, or you can go to a restaurant and get it served to you; you can order a car and have it delivered to your driveway, or you can go to a dealership and haggle. There is no difference in how the consumer spends the money, and no difference in the product actually arriving into their possession - it's the intermediary, the salesperson or waiter or whoever, that becomes the "job".

And like it or not, these jobs don't actually _produce_ anything. They just move things from shelf to shelf, in a manner of speaking. The roles don't allow for new ideas, and they aren't actually fabricating anything, either. Go to a fashion store to buy a handbag and all you're doing is paying someone to hand you something. People in these roles are completely interchangeable, too (for better or worse; we all know the wristwatch salesperson who doesn't know how a chronograph works).


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Me this morning


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I think the biggest hit will be service industry jobs. There are _tons_ of businesses whose fundamental model is to put a human face on an interaction with a product. You can buy food to make at home, or you can go to a restaurant and get it served to you; you can order a car and have it delivered to your driveway, or you can go to a dealership and haggle. There is no difference in how the consumer spends the money, and no difference in the product actually arriving into their possession - it's the intermediary, the salesperson or waiter or whoever, that becomes the "job".
> 
> And like it or not, these jobs don't actually _produce_ anything. They just move things from shelf to shelf, in a manner of speaking. The roles don't allow for new ideas, and they aren't actually fabricating anything, either. Go to a fashion store to buy a handbag and all you're doing is paying someone to hand you something. People in these roles are completely interchangeable, too (for better or worse; we all know *the wristwatch salesperson who doesn't know how a chronograph works*).


Perfect for the watch buyer who doesn't care how a chronograph works...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

View attachment 15235591


Me this morning


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. It's just not me.
> 
> I have a cheap Calvin Klein watch on leather for formal dinners. That is how much I respect formal dinners.


You need to upgrade that Calvin Klein to a Timex, like BT's Timex, for formal dinners. Just sayin' ...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible. Congrats, mav. That is a stunner.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I think the biggest hit will be service industry jobs. There are _tons_ of businesses whose fundamental model is to put a human face on an interaction with a product. You can buy food to make at home, or you can go to a restaurant and get it served to you; you can order a car and have it delivered to your driveway, or you can go to a dealership and haggle. There is no difference in how the consumer spends the money, and no difference in the product actually arriving into their possession - it's the intermediary, the salesperson or waiter or whoever, that becomes the "job".
> 
> And like it or not, these jobs don't actually _produce_ anything. They just move things from shelf to shelf, in a manner of speaking. The roles don't allow for new ideas, and they aren't actually fabricating anything, either. Go to a fashion store to buy a handbag and all you're doing is paying someone to hand you something. People in these roles are completely interchangeable, too (for better or worse; we all know *the wristwatch salesperson who doesn't know how a chronograph works*).


Perfect for the watch buyer who doesn't care how a chronograph works....

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can I squeeze those muffins to test it's softness?


No one is stopping you, take a bite!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> So second wave of the Rona all over the news. Increased cases all across the country. Only problem is I'm not seeing how many of these new positive cases are symptomatic. How many hospitalized? Treatments and care have definitely gotten better.
> 
> My point is in the back of my mind I'm just wondering if this is a media scare tactic pushed by the president's opposition to keep the economy down.
> Are a lot of people dying again or we just testing positive without getting sick? I have a lot of healthcare professionals close to me and I'm not hearing about cases picking up in the hospitals. Is the distrust I have for politics and the media warranted? Would they go this far and purposely try to keep businesses closed and crash the economy to sway an election? Maybe I'm just getting paranoid and irrational. Dunno.
> ...


One of the things to watch is hospitalization rates. Arizona hospitals are filling up fast. In a few more weeks, AZ will be hurting pretty bad. In NJ, once the hospitals got under major pressure, the death rate went up 5x. The death rate backed off once the hospitalization rate eased up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One of the things I did whilst I was away. My camera phone skills suck but it's creme brûlée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tasty! Creme brulee made it into a Korean film we rewatched recently (Mom making it for her daughter starting at 57:24 at the bookmark; highly recommend the film for a quiet afternoon)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Well said and bears repeating. A brief review of a newbie's initial posts are almost always indicative of their MO, specifically whether or not their primary motivation is simply to reach 100 posts and sell stuff. And they're unaware OoO is THE place where they're most likely to be outed.


Thank you sir. I try to be a decent human being... sometimes.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One of the things I did whilst I was away. My camera phone skills suck but it's creme brûlée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tasty! Creme brulee made it into a Korean film we rewatched recently (Mom making it for her daughter starting at 57:24 at the bookmark; highly recommend the film for a quiet afternoon)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> NIce! What did you get?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Or, on Tabacaulk, tap the post and then tap the "Quote" popup command, scheers .
> 
> View attachment 15235557


I think you and PF might be confusing him. Maybe post him a you tube tutorial?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Bring a sweater.


And a toque/tuque/touque/fuzzy hat.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!!!!

And Happy B-day!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that's fantastic.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think the biggest hit will be service industry jobs. There are _tons_ of businesses whose fundamental model is to put a human face on an interaction with a product. You can buy food to make at home, or you can go to a restaurant and get it served to you; you can order a car and have it delivered to your driveway, or you can go to a dealership and haggle. There is no difference in how the consumer spends the money, and no difference in the product actually arriving into their possession - it's the intermediary, the salesperson or waiter or whoever, that becomes the "job".
> 
> And like it or not, these jobs don't actually _produce_ anything. They just move things from shelf to shelf, in a manner of speaking. The roles don't allow for new ideas, and they aren't actually fabricating anything, either. Go to a fashion store to buy a handbag and all you're doing is paying someone to hand you something. People in these roles are completely interchangeable, too (for better or worse; we all know the wristwatch salesperson who doesn't know how a chronograph works).


I had a wonderful conversation with a guy at a local AD that was a true watch geek. We probably talked watches for half hour or more after skimming over an empty Rolex case. No pressure to sell me anything even the Tag and Cartier I tried on. Great experience and hope I can buy something from him one day.

There's still a place for great customer service but it is steering more towards providing great environments. Convince people to get off the phone and couch and go visit a store. Make hanging out in your store a great experience.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> One of the things to watch is hospitalization rates. Arizona hospitals are filling up fast. In a few more weeks, AZ will be hurting pretty bad. In NJ, once the hospitals got under major pressure, the death rate went up 5x. The death rate backed off once the hospitalization rate eased up.


That's what I'm waiting to see. I'm hoping it false hype and people don't start getting sick again.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Get a lot of dick pics?
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ha! No, this was in the days when IRC ruled, before it was easy to send dick pics. And, tbf, it was on a site where hooking up (virtual or otherwise) was a priority, so it was like feeding rotted cow carcasses to a school of great whites. Pretty funny, though, and it seemed to help get the most aggressive dudes away from the legit women in the room.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice strap ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> The thing I like about the 18K WG Cellini Time is it flies under the radar as most who see it all on your wrist think it's SS rather than WG. Same thing with the Smurf. As I recall PF is the one who said that since Rolex has their own foundry for WG, whereas virtually all of the rest utilize YG that has been plated to WG.


Yeah, although I could go either way on WG vs YG/RG. On one hand, there's Sporty's not-illegtimate assertion that WG is just overpriced SS as far as everyone's perception is concerned, so it would make more sense to get YG/RG if you're going to spend that amount of money. On the other, white metals are still considered to be more tasteful, and are always going to be more versatile anyway.

At any rate, I would jump for a Cellini as my third, or even second, Rolex. Sports models like the Sub are low on my priority list, and I still think a DJ would be a better daily for me (especially as summer is hitting again).


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> That's what I'm waiting to see. I'm hoping it false hype and people don't start getting sick again.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


All true - but - are hospitalization rates increasing at such a rate, because elective procedures have been approved?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Out in the hood...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The new Blue Beast??









Gotta get diff wheels tho....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Really nice day out.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I had a wonderful conversation with a guy at a local AD that was a true watch geek. We probably talked watches for half hour or more after skimming over an empty Rolex case. No pressure to sell me anything even the Tag and Cartier I tried on. Great experience and hope I can buy something from him one day.
> 
> There's still a place for great customer service but it is steering more towards providing great environments. Convince people to get off the phone and couch and go visit a store. Make hanging out in your store a great experience.
> 
> ...


I can't agree with this more. Great post. One of my ADs is pretty much this way. Zero pressure. I go in, I browse, sometimes I try on, and I leave. Never a "don't you want . . .".

My other AD is similar but they ask now and then about jewelery for my wife. Other than that, no pressure.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The new Blue Beast??
> 
> View attachment 15235721
> 
> ...


Drive it in good health. 

Nice tires. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> All true - but - are hospitalization rates increasing at such a rate, because elective procedures have been approved?


I would hope the bean counters would only count the CV-related hospitalizations and not all hospitalizations...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> One of the things to watch is hospitalization rates. Arizona hospitals are filling up fast. In a few more weeks, AZ will be hurting pretty bad. In NJ, once the hospitals got under major pressure, the death rate went up 5x. The death rate backed off once the hospitalization rate eased up.


Clicked like for the focus on the better scope of data.

The number of positive test results is not a good metric if all you're looking for is severity. It's okay for following where, and how easily, the disease is spreading, which - IMO - is a big key to helping slow it down (and like I said a couple months ago.. !!.. it's most of why SK got a handle on it so quickly).

But when you want to understand how bad it can get, hospitalization and death rates are where to look. Mostly, anyway.

Got a friend back home who _still_ feels jacked up and he first felt symptoms back in mid-March. He probably would've been hospitalized in any other era, but because he's not in a "high-risk group", he was refused testing and got sent home. His text to me this past weekend said, "Oh btw, I'm one of those people they talk about that the virus drags out. I'm still having very mild symptoms. This week it came back, but really didn't take me down - just very tired. And every time, it sets me back health-wise. My BP goes up, *my short term memory gets bad,* and I just don't have energy to get to the gym."

Bolded the part about short-term memory because that's frickin' weird. Some commentary I've seen suggested that this is more of a blood illness than simply a respiratory illness. There are _so many problems_ that people have had. It's like how HIV didn't make your dingaling fall off, but left you vulnerable to rare autoimmune diseases instead.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> That's what I'm waiting to see. I'm hoping it false hype and people don't start getting sick again.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I can't help but wonder how the latest surge of COVID19 was impacted by the protests and rioting that has occurred? Little, if anything, published or said by the media.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

All caught up... Thanks for all of the well wishes guys! I had a great day yesterday, the new and totally unexpected watch is amazing, and got to spend some good time with the family. We ate out for the first time in over three months too at a Peruvian place.

Had the paella and lomo saltado. So gooooddd!



















Today is less fun, more serious - got a VC meeting so unfortunately forced to wear this shyt to look the part of a startup tech person.










It's the Apple Watch 1, got it for free as a testing unit from my prior job, had to dig it up and charge it. It's already annoying me with the notifications from Facebook and IG. I hate this thing so much. At least, it's got Mickey on it. LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

This thing just told me to stand up. No Siri, I don't want to stand up, I like to sit my ass down...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Clicked like for the focus on the better scope of data.
> 
> The number of positive test results is not a good metric if all you're looking for is severity. It's okay for following where, and how easily, the disease is spreading, which - IMO - is a big key to helping slow it down (and like I said a couple months ago.. !!.. it's most of why SK got a handle on it so quickly).
> 
> ...


Sounds like lung damage and low O2 levels. My buddy from work is still not well. Still on O2 at home.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> This thing just told me to stand up. No Siri, I don't want to stand up, I like to sit my ass down...


It looks like if you take the band off it's the perfect shape to use as a skipping stone on water. Let us know how many skips you achieve.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> The funniest thing about this post is the order in which I perceived it -- and then how I deduced the punchline before reading it.
> 
> The steps went like this:
> 1. See the donuts and the hot woman
> ...


Muffins is good, but I prefer "sweater puppies".


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I would hope the bean counters would only count the CV-related hospitalizations and not all hospitalizations...


I think they would. The easiest metric over the past couple months was to compare year-over-year death rates and ICU occupancy, and there's been a huge spike compared to years past in most areas.

As I alluded to in my prior post, we still aren't sure of _all_ the symptoms that CV can cause (pneumonia, of course; memory problems, wtf?) so the best indicator _at the moment_ is the hospitalization rate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I can't help but wonder how the latest surge of COVID19 was impacted by the protests and rioting that has occurred? Little, if anything, published or said by the media.


These reports are a little dated but it looks like NYC and Seattle were ok as of mid-June. Given the variable incubation period, might be time to do a follow-up...

https://www.politico.com/states/new-york/city-hall/story/2020/06/12/roughly-2-weeks-after-protests-began-no-spike-in-covid-19-1292768https://www.geekwire.com/2020/testing-shows-no-big-spike-covid-19-infections-due-protests-wear-mask/


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It looks like if you take the band off it's the perfect shape to use as a skipping stone on water. Let us know how many skips you achieve.


Ohhh good idea! I'll try it in the pool later. LOL. But seriously, I will try and will report back.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The new Blue Beast??
> 
> View attachment 15235721
> 
> ...


Those wheels look a lot better with the plastic aero covers removed. And you can't dismiss how great its throttle response is for squirting through gaps in traffic.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Sounds like lung damage and low O2 levels. My buddy from work is still not well. Still on O2 at home.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The low O2 levels have been baffling. Docs say they get CV patients coming in with an oxygenation rate of 60-something percent, which by all other accounts should see the person dead as a doornail; but not only are they alive, they're walking and fully coherent. When my wife went in for surgery a few years ago, O2 rate was something they described to us as being super important, as in, "If it gets below 95%, she's going straight to ICU so she doesn't die."


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> All true - but - are hospitalization rates increasing at such a rate, because elective procedures have been approved?


 They're tracking CV specific hospitalizations.

To add to my earlier comment, 5x death rate when hospitals fill is a conservative number. The observed change at the time was closer to 10x. Of the people who report directly to me (not lower levels), there were 5 deaths of parents and in-laws, and I don't know how many of more distant relatives or friends. We've been fortunate that not many at work have been infected and of those who have, only a couple required hospitalization. However, even among those that didn't, recovery has been slow. It really knocked the stuffing out of them and 4-6 weeks out is not unusual.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The new Blue Beast??
> 
> View attachment 15235721
> 
> ...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Clicked like for the focus on the better scope of data.
> 
> The number of positive test results is not a good metric if all you're looking for is severity. It's okay for following where, and how easily, the disease is spreading, which - IMO - is a big key to helping slow it down (and like I said a couple months ago.. !!.. it's most of why SK got a handle on it so quickly).
> 
> ...


Yeah, earlier on they noted microclotting as a likely factor in kidney and other organ failures, and suspected it may occur in the brain as well. That was one speculation on mechanisms behind the loss of taste and smell.

I also suspect there may be brain damage associated with the failure to respond normally to low oxygen levels. People seem able to sustain normal activity at much lower O2 levels than would normally cause respiratory distress, and some are in dire straits by the time they notice it. Have the brain's O2 sensors been damaged as well?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> The low O2 levels have been baffling. Docs say they get CV patients coming in with an oxygenation rate of 60-something percent, which by all other accounts should see the person dead as a doornail; but not only are they alive, they're walking and fully coherent. When my wife went in for surgery a few years ago, O2 rate was something they described to us as being super important, as in, "If it gets below 95%, she's going straight to ICU so she doesn't die."


#NRA


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The new Blue Beast??
> 
> View attachment 15235721
> 
> ...


Please put it back in the box


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Yeah, earlier on they noted microclotting as a likely factor in kidney and other organ failures, and suspected it may occur in the brain as well. That was one speculation on mechanisms behind the loss of taste and smell.
> 
> I also suspect there may be brain damage associated with the failure to respond normally to low oxygen levels. People seem able to sustain normal activity at much lower O2 levels than would normally cause respiratory distress, and some are in dire straits by the time they notice it. *Have the brain's O2 sensors been damaged as well?*


I dunno. I don't want to become another guinea pig, either. I'm dumb enough as it is.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Nice strap ;-)


Ummm......thanks, I think.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


That watch movement deserves a much better photo...
Just saying


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> These reports are a little dated but it looks like NYC and Seattle were ok as of mid-June. Given the variable incubation period, might be time to do a follow-up...
> 
> https://www.politico.com/states/new-york/city-hall/story/2020/06/12/roughly-2-weeks-after-protests-began-no-spike-in-covid-19-1292768https://www.geekwire.com/2020/testing-shows-no-big-spike-covid-19-infections-due-protests-wear-mask/


I suspect the states hit first might have developed some degree of herd immunity but hard to say. I think throughout the world the virus seems to have a lifespan no matter where it hits, and NYC, Seattle, DC, etc. are probably past their peak and now on the downswing, but not quite yet in TX, AZ, FL, etc.

BTW what is the make and model of your latest Blue Beast?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That watch movement deserves a much better photo...
> Just saying


Thanks for having my back.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I suspect the states hit first might have developed some degree of herd immunity but hard to say. I think throughout the world the virus seems to have a lifespan no matter where it hits, and NYC, Seattle, DC, etc. are probably past their peak and now on the downswing, but not quite yet in TX, AZ, FL, etc.
> 
> BTW what is the make and model of your latest Blue Beast?


I don't think herd immunity has taken effect yet. The downturn we're seeing in some places is more of a result of aggressive control measures, just as the upswing in other areas is from their lack of control measures.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Big like for the clever gif but will not report my impression of BSF's most recent Blue Beast but suspect he might be simply going with basic transportation and nothing else, which is what I did a couple of years ago.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I suspect the states hit first might have developed some degree of herd immunity but hard to say. I think throughout the world the virus seems to have a lifespan no matter where it hits, and NYC, Seattle, DC, etc. are probably past their peak and now on the downswing, but not quite yet in TX, AZ, FL, etc.
> 
> BTW what is the make and model of your latest Blue Beast?


I just happened to see that blue Tesla Model S today...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Bro PF you trying to challenge bro @5959HH for the Gif Master title?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think herd immunity has taken effect yet. The downturn we're seeing in some places is more of a result of aggressive control measures, just as the upswing in other areas is from their lack of control measures.


I suspect the virus will have to run its course no matter what was done. Bottom line is we really don't know except how our economy was affected.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just happened to see that blue Tesla Model S today...


I'm plus/minus regarding Tesla but admire the concept. One concern I have would be parts and service availability should Tesla go belly up. Personally I wouldn't buy one. I suspect anything you buy will be a giant step backwards from your now gone Blue Beast.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks for having my back.


Glad to be of service.
And it's time to call it a night


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Bro PF you trying to challenge bro @5959HH for the Gif Master title?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think herd immunity has taken effect yet. The downturn we're seeing in some places is more of a result of aggressive control measures, just as the upswing in other areas is from their lack of control measures.


 I agree. The impact of control measures will become somewhat measurable as a result of the different approaches.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just happened to see that blue Tesla Model S today...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BonyWrists said:


> I agree. The impact of control measures will become somewhat measurable as a result of the different approaches.


Here in LA and California, where they are/were pretty aggressive restrictions in place, new cases continue to climb per day although hospitalizations are stable/declining according to this LA Times article. Our local officials claim it's due to increased testing, delayed results coming in. Perhaps we are reopening too soon or maybe we're starting to see results from the recent protesting?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I'm plus/minus regarding Tesla but admire the concept. One concern I have would be parts and service availability should Tesla go belly up. Personally I wouldn't buy one. I suspect anything you buy will be a giant step backwards from your now gone Blue Beast.


Agree 100%. Great concept, but can it stand the test of time?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Here in LA and California, where they are/were pretty aggressive restrictions in place, new cases continue to climb per day although hospitalizations are stable/declining according to this LA Times article. *Our local officials claim it's due to increased testing,* delayed results coming in. Perhaps we are reopening too soon or maybe we're starting to see results from the recent protesting?


Pretty much. More testing = more results. My friend back home doesn't count as an official CV case only because he wasn't allowed to get tested. If he had, he'd be included in the state's total case count.

Says here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275133839724154880


> NB other data suggests this isn't due to a changing age profile of actual infections, but of *testing*. Older and younger people still getting infected at the same rates as earlier, but more younger people now being tested


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
> 
> Still puts a smile on face that song


I would vote that as one of the best songs of the century. The lyrics are nice, tune is catchy and timeless


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow... definitely haven't caught up with the last 1400+ posts I missed over the weekend... but I've read the last 40 or so....

Not going to comment on COVID

Tesla Model 3 is a beast... the "dual motor" version at least. Will blow away my M4 from the line (up until a point, but after that you're beyond legal speeds in the US) and can apparently hold its own on a track. I just think the car is pretty ugly, hate the interior, and have heard horror stories upon horror stories about QC issues at Tesla (my friend had a Model S that went in with an electrical issue with the moonroof and the car was at Tesla for months until they figured out they had fitted a Model X moonroof on his Model S "by accident"...) I also can't give up engine and exhaust noise... just yet.

On the watch front (and the "blue" front), I'm in the office for a bit this morning!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Isn't that whale watching ?


Walrus. That's a walrus on the deck.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Does anyone else think it's ironic that the first "last post" you see at the top of the page, on the Forum Rules and Guidelines Topic, is from a busted speed poster? It cracks me up every time I see it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Perfect for the watch buyer who doesn't care how a chronograph works...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I just want that watch with the many buttons on the side


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You need to upgrade that Calvin Klein to a Timex, like BT's Timex, for formal dinners. Just sayin' ...


Can't get Timex here...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Perfect for the watch buyer who doesn't care how a chronograph works....
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I just want that watch with the many buttons by the side


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> No one is stopping you, take a bite!


Gives new meaning to "She'll bite yer arse"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Thank you sir. I try to be a decent human being... sometimes.


Only sometimes?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks tasty! Creme brulee made it into a Korean film we rewatched recently (Mom making it for her daughter starting at 57:24 at the bookmark; highly recommend the film for a quiet afternoon)


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks tasty! Creme brulee made it into a Korean film we rewatched recently (Mom making it for her daughter starting at 57:24 at the bookmark; highly recommend the film for a quiet afternoon)


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The new Blue Beast??
> 
> View attachment 15235721
> 
> ...


You might win the Greta Award


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> <snip>
> I had a great day yesterday, the new and totally unexpected watch is amazing, and got to spend some good time with the family.
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear you had a good time with the family.

Nice watch by the way.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Took the words right out of my mouth?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for sharing!


Is that a heartfelt "Thanks for sharing!" or is it like "Wear it in good health!"?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mav said:


> So today was a doubleheader for me, since it's my birthday as well. And this happened earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice gift and awesome looking watch .Mrs Mav and Jr have great taste.

Happy birthday mate and i have no doubt that you had a great one too. |>


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Wow... definitely haven't caught up with the last 1400+ posts I missed over the weekend... but I've read the last 40 or so....
> 
> Not going to comment on COVID
> 
> ...


Agreed. The car is fast as hell. The tech is impressive. But it's ugly. The interior is dumb. Elon is an engineering genius but he's no artist. He has terrible style. One day cars might become purely transportation and the Tesla might rule. Or he can just let somebody else design his exterior.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Wow... definitely haven't caught up with the last 1400+ posts I missed over the weekend... but I've read the last 40 or so....
> 
> Not going to comment on COVID
> 
> ...


Nice shirt. :-d


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good to hear you had a good time with the family.
> 
> Nice watch by the way.


Thanks! LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Agreed. The car is fast as hell. The tech is impressive. But it's ugly. The interior is dumb. Elon is an engineering genius but he's no artist. He has terrible style. One day cars might become purely transportation and the Tesla might rule. Or he can just let somebody else design his exterior.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The "best" or worst is their new tonka truck with supposedly unbreakable windows, well until Elon broke them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Agreed. The car is fast as hell. The tech is impressive. But it's ugly. The interior is dumb. Elon is an engineering genius but he's no artist. He has terrible style, but great taste in abusive women.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


FIFY.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> The "best" or worst is their new tonka truck with supposedly unbreakable windows, well until Elon broke them.


Haha.
It floors me that they were actually serious about that truck design. Looks like the product of a child's drawing. Clunky as heck.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Tesla Model 3 is a beast... the "dual motor" version at least. Will blow away my M4 from the line (up until a point, but after that you're beyond legal speeds in the US) and can apparently hold its own on a track.


Let's get a Model 3 owner to run it against our M4's at Thermal. You box him in, and I'll make a sprint to the finish line or vice versa. Team work makes the dream work, especially for the M4 boys! HAHAHA

In all seriousness, most Tesla owners probably can't drive, well at least driving on the track so they don't stand a chance.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha.
> It floors me that they were actually serious about that truck design. Looks like the product of a child's drawing. Clunky as heck.


Hence I nicknamed it the tonka truck, it looks like a toy.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> The "best" or worst is their new tonka truck with supposedly unbreakable windows, well until Elon broke them.


Exactly. Just make your truck look like a truck. It's basically 3 rectangles.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Let's get a Model 3 owner to run it against our M4's at Thermal. You box him in, and I'll make a sprint to the finish line or vice versa. Team work makes the dream work, especially for the M4 boys! HAHAHA
> 
> In all seriousness, most Tesla owners probably can't drive, well at least driving on the track so they don't stand a chance.


100%

Although, apparently with the last "update" there is a drift button where the driver literally selects "drift", slams the gas, and the car does everything else (turns the steering wheel/countersteers, fluctuates the throttle, etc.)

I have a feeling the next update will have GPS maps of tracks where the driver can just push "go" and the car will run the lap itself posting an insane time

Sad, the days of needing skill are apparently over (although I'd NEVER be satisfied letting my car and it's computer do the work!!)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're lucky that he didn't use the mask to cover his eyes instead of mouth.


It's women doing that for the most part.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since consumers made up almost 70% of the economy, having that segment shrink would not be good.


By that I mean something more substantial than taking orders serving food etc..

Rioting may pay well but it's doesn't produce much.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have you been talking to Mrs. BSF?? That's her pet peeve right there! She goes on and on and on about that...


Tell her she's right. It's the nose stupid.

Speaking of news... Notice if there's any good news on covid19, it's immediately attacked?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Isn't that whale watching ?


LOL funny thing is I made new friends with them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> By that I mean something more substantial than taking orders serving food etc..
> 
> Rioting may pay well but it's doesn't produce much.


Yeah, not what we're talking about tho. The economy is measured by the total amt of good and services produced but it's more important to look at how much the various segments _actually spend_ (consumers, fed govt, state and local govts, corporations, etc.) If consumers don't spend (regardless of what they did to earn their paycheck), we got problems.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> But can it get stuck up a turtles nostrils?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah but it will decompose so as long as the turtle not snorting coke will be fine.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> One of the best classic desserts out there. Yours look expertly torched on top. Do you have the small/mid-size butane kitchen torch?


Thanks, small torch. It is actually an Aldi torch


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks tasty! Creme brulee made it into a Korean film we rewatched recently (Mom making it for her daughter starting at 57:24 at the bookmark; highly recommend the film for a quiet afternoon)


Thanks


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Ah yeah I did see that before. I thought you got something else. I believe my words were 'why couldn't you afford the Lange" ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, not what we're talking about tho. The economy is measured by the total amt of good and services produced but it's more important to look at how much the various segments _actually spend_ (consumers, fed govt, state and local govts, corporations, etc.) *If consumers don't spend (regardless of what they did to earn their paycheck), we got problems*.


Good summary. 101 - all we need to know.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Nice strap ;-)


Those pebbles are pretty cool too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Please put it back in the box


I thought our oceans were polluted enough already?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of news... Notice if there's any good news on covid19, it's immediately attacked?


I haven't heard any good news yet. "Somewhat hopeful" at times, but still nothing good.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice shirt. :-d


Keyboard is pretty good too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You might win the Greta Award


Nah BSF isn't annoying


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I think the biggest hit will be service industry jobs. There are _tons_ of businesses whose fundamental model is to put a human face on an interaction with a product. You can buy food to make at home, or you can go to a restaurant and get it served to you; you can order a car and have it delivered to your driveway, or you can go to a dealership and haggle. There is no difference in how the consumer spends the money, and no difference in the product actually arriving into their possession - it's the intermediary, the salesperson or waiter or whoever, that becomes the "job".
> 
> And like it or not, these jobs don't actually _produce_ anything. They just move things from shelf to shelf, in a manner of speaking. The roles don't allow for new ideas, and they aren't actually fabricating anything, either. Go to a fashion store to buy a handbag and all you're doing is paying someone to hand you something. People in these roles are completely interchangeable, too (for better or worse; we all know the wristwatch salesperson who doesn't know how a chronograph works).


Bro BSi you hit exactly what I was trying to say.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> One of the things to watch is hospitalization rates. Arizona hospitals are filling up fast. In a few more weeks, AZ will be hurting pretty bad. In NJ, once the hospitals got under major pressure, the death rate went up 5x. The death rate backed off once the hospitalization rate eased up.


Right in NC cases are up but hospitializedhas only bumped up from 805 to 830 or so. Testing numbers somewhat consistent with 10% positive over last few weeks. So considering the protesting rioting and the numbers up in big cities mainly not sure too concerning at this moment.

WY and MT... Not even a topic of discussion. 
Didn't get a painting... My unknown "competitors" flew I day before I arrived. Course they have a private jet. They bought 20 paintings 10 from my fave artist. SOB..
So my gut called the artist and he's doing a griz for me in July that I get first dibs. No money down. About only way I can outsmart them. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Bro BSi you hit exactly what I was trying to say.


There were two moments I point to when I realized the proliferation of these kinds of jobs. The first was when I saw a trick-and-trailer for a mobile yard party business. You hire this guy to being party gear like a bounce house, big stereo system, volleyball set, and whatever, and ka-ching, instant yard party. He's not actually creating anything new, he's just acting as a middleman between homeowners and these party supplies.

The second was a lot sadder, though. On a hundred-degree day, I saw this guy standing on a street corner, wet towel draped over the back of his head, holding up a sign for a furniture business. We drove past again about two hours later, and he was _still out there_ except that they gave him a chair so he could sit down. What that chair told me was, the store never said to themselves, "Hey, this is stupid and heartless that we're making this guy roast outside in this heat," but instead they decided to keep him out there all afternoon. I never learned why he had the job (was it his only job? One of three or four part-time gigs?) but I wondered if there was really nothing else that anyone could offer him to do.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ah yeah I did see that before. I thought you got something else. I believe my words were 'why couldn't you afford the Lange" ;-)


Stay at home orders for the last 3months. Means you can't put her out on the street and judges on vacation. Business slow. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I haven't heard any good news yet. "Somewhat hopeful" at times, but still nothing good.


 The dexamethasone news is possibly more than somewhat hopeful for reducing mortality among those on ventilators. I'm surprised it didn't come sooner, since that's what climbers use for HAPE.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Bro BSi you hit exactly what I was trying to say.


Put a lot of small businesses out of business. Socialism baby!!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I had a wonderful conversation with a guy at a local AD that was a true watch geek. We probably talked watches for half hour or more after skimming over an empty Rolex case. No pressure to sell me anything even the Tag and Cartier I tried on. Great experience and hope I can buy something from him one day.
> 
> There's still a place for great customer service but it is steering more towards providing great environments. Convince people to get off the phone and couch and go visit a store. Make hanging out in your store a great experience.
> 
> ...


This us absolutely correct, the challenge is trying to find a way to make it pay and connect the positive in store experience with a sale transacted elsewhere so that great service can be recognised and the person providing it be remunerated accordingly.

There are ways to track the purchase journey, but to be most effective they require the customer to either be pro-active or opt-in and unfortunately privacy concerns increasingly mean they won't...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The new Blue Beast??
> 
> View attachment 15235721
> 
> ...


Drive it, or let it drive you, in good health...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I can't help but wonder how the latest surge of COVID19 was impacted by the protests and rioting that has occurred? Little, if anything, published or said by the media.


Our infection rates went up dramatically this week after a highly publicised, well attended, peaceful protest a couple of weekends ago...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> All caught up... Thanks for all of the well wishes guys! I had a great day yesterday, the new and totally unexpected watch is amazing, and got to spend some good time with the family. We ate out for the first time in over three months too at a Peruvian place.
> 
> Had the paella and lomo saltado. So gooooddd!
> 
> ...


Why force yourself to wear it then?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Muffins is good, but I prefer *"sweater puppies"*.


I have no problem adding them to my diet...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> That watch movement deserves a much better photo...
> Just saying


Are you angling for Sappie to send it to you for a photo session?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Glad to be of service.
> And it's time to call it a night


She looks familiar.

I ain't doing much sleeping with her in the bed...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> The dexamethasone news is possibly more than somewhat hopeful for reducing mortality among those on ventilators. I'm surprised it didn't come sooner, since that's what climbers use for HAPE.


Godfrey!

Other small bits of good news:

Improved outcomes with putting patients in a prone position
Apparent low incidence of transmission by surface contamination
Effectiveness of distancing protocols when scrupulously followed.

The most recent case I know personally is a friend between 65 and 70 who seems to have contracted it at an outdoor gathering that was initially had four people, which increased to 12. Not everyone was masked, but they thought they were far enough apart not to need it. He has the ears of an aging musician, so he tends to lean in when people are talking. His wife is in pharma research and she's not happy. Her father and brother both got it (separately - they've had no contact) and the former isn't out of the woods yet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ah yeah I did see that before. I thought you got something else. I believe my words were 'why couldn't you afford the Lange" ;-)


Oh yeah. I remember that now.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> .


:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh yeah. I remember that now.


I did follow it up with a compliment


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that a heartfelt "Thanks for sharing!" or is it like "Wear it in good health!"?


That's a heartfelt thanks for sharing sharing message


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Agreed. The car is fast as hell. The tech is impressive. But it's ugly. The interior is dumb. Elon is an engineering genius but he's no artist. He has terrible style. One day cars might become purely transportation and the Tesla might rule. Or he can just let somebody else design his exterior.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


True. One cannot write off Tesla cars just yet. Tesla Cars could very well be the Rolex of cars in the future.

Just imagine the likes of Omega & Longines that we're around way before Rolex and where are they now compared to Rolex?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> The "best" or worst is their new tonka truck with supposedly unbreakable windows, well until Elon broke them.


That's the problem with tech companies. They make the promises first, then try to figure out how to fulfil them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.
> 
> View attachment 15236397


He's a sucker for pain.

Maybe he likes getting whipped


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Economy will likely fix itself maybe become less consumer oriented only. Social unlikely imo.





BigSeikoFan said:


> *Since consumers made up almost 70% of the economy, having that segment shrink would not be good*.





BarracksSi said:


> I think the biggest hit will be service industry jobs. There are _tons_ of businesses whose fundamental model is to put a human face on an interaction with a product. You can buy food to make at home, or you can go to a restaurant and get it served to you; you can order a car and have it delivered to your driveway, or you can go to a dealership and haggle. There is no difference in how the consumer spends the money, and no difference in the product actually arriving into their possession - it's the intermediary, the salesperson or waiter or whoever, that becomes the "job".
> 
> And like it or not, these jobs don't actually _produce_ anything. They just move things from shelf to shelf, in a manner of speaking. The roles don't allow for new ideas, and they aren't actually fabricating anything, either. Go to a fashion store to buy a handbag and all you're doing is paying someone to hand you something. People in these roles are completely interchangeable, too (for better or worse; we all know the wristwatch salesperson who doesn't know how a chronograph works).





Betterthere said:


> Bro BSi you hit exactly what I was trying to say.





BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, not what we're talking about tho. The economy is measured by the total amt of good and services produced but it's more important to look at how much the various segments _actually spend_ (consumers, fed govt, state and local govts, corporations, etc.) *If consumers don't spend (regardless of what they did to earn their paycheck), we got problems.*


BSF has spoken twice, it should end the debate; but to make his words clearer, cutting the middlemen increases the producers' profits since the MSRP includes all the overheads of the middlemen, salaries, expenses and rent, but won't profit the end consumer, resulting only in lost jobs, hence less consumers, resulting in turn in less credit which is the driving power behind an economy; in short, if people don't take loans and work to pay them back, you can't give value to all those trillion dollars that are being printed by the US government to support the COV crisis, and then you will have a problem. That's the short version, but since it's not my area of expertise, I'll let BSF elaborate if he wishes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Let's get a Model 3 owner to run it against our M4's at Thermal. You box him in, and I'll make a sprint to the finish line or vice versa. Team work makes the dream work, especially for the M4 boys! HAHAHA
> 
> In all seriousness, most Tesla owners probably can't drive, well at least driving on the track so they don't stand a chance.


Have you test driven a model 3?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> By that I mean something more substantial than taking orders serving food etc..
> 
> Rioting may pay well but it's doesn't produce much.


Just like Radio Jockeys in Australia....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> LOL funny thing is I made new friends with them.


That's because you're so hot!

They were all over you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Our infection rates went up dramatically this week after a highly publicised, well attended, peaceful protest a couple of weekends ago...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Didn't it get reported that it was the workers from the quarantine hotel that were the source of transmission?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Have you test driven a model 3?


I've driven a Model T and a Model A. I haven't got out of the letters and into the numbers yet.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Have you test driven a model 3?


No, though I imagine that flat torque curve is a thrill!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> :


;


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> ;


.
,


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Good Night Gentlemen


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True. One cannot write off Tesla cars just yet. Tesla Cars could very well be the Rolex of cars in the future.
> 
> Just imagine the likes of Omega & Longines that we're around way before Rolex and where are they now compared to Rolex?


This is true. I don't like them and I cannot stand Elon Musk but I wouldn't write off Tesla as a car manufacturer. Every so often the new upstart does seem to go the distance

For example in the 50's there was a quirky little German upstart who, whilst not running with the big boys of the time, did very well in their chosen race categories. That little guy grew up to become Porsche


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Have you test driven a model 3?


Shhh they haven't worked out that their plan has a very small flaw - getting ahead of the model three in a straight line to box it in


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Rusty427 said:


> No, though I imagine that flat torque curve is a thrill!


The car it is about as interesting as a nose bleed but the straight line acceleration is something else


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> .
> ,


.
.

I see what you did there ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good Night Gentlemen


night!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> ;


!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Stay at home orders for the last 3months. Means you can't put her out on the street and judges on vacation. Business slow.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not far from the truth actually. 

Business starting to pick up a bit.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> The dexamethasone news is possibly more than somewhat hopeful for reducing mortality among those on ventilators. I'm surprised it didn't come sooner, since that's what climbers use for HAPE.


Yep. Wife was on that for a good while. Her lungs were all inflamed and in bad shape. The dex seemed to work.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The car it is about as interesting as a nose bleed but the straight line acceleration is something else


Internal combustion is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the problem with tech companies. They make the promises first, then try to figure out how to fulfil them.


Built a replica Tesla Cybertruck using kiddo's magnatiles


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Have you test driven a model 3?


No, I haven't. I've driven my friend's S and my cousin's X. I admit straight line is phenomenal, will for sure blow away most sport cars in a straight line quarter mile, let alone the M4. But I've never driven it on a track so I have no idea if the handling is any good or not.

But I always joke with them that by the time they figure out how to put it in the right modes for the fastest speed or power, I would already have a good head start since I just have to press the M2 button on mine. :-d


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I can't help but wonder how the latest surge of COVID19 was impacted by the protests and rioting that has occurred? Little, if anything, published or said by the media.


They get a pass if you haven't figured it out. Anti lockdown protests were bad though.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Built a replica Tesla Cybertruck using kiddo's magnatiles


Beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> They get a pass if you haven't figured it out. Anti lockdown protests were bad though.


Neither one will get a pass from the virus.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> They get a pass if you haven't figured it out. Anti lockdown protests were bad though.


Are you suggesting the news is biased :-!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think herd immunity has taken effect yet. The downturn we're seeing in some places is more of a result of aggressive control measures, just as the upswing in other areas is from their lack of control measures.


I have some doubts on effectivness of changes due to aggressive measures just based on my brain looking at numbers. I always look at the same database and drill down on states I care about. But California which I don't care about numbers going up with still aggressive stuff. I don't think herd immunity here but like 59 said still seems to eventually run a course.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> Are you suggesting the news is biased :-!


It's not news in general its bullshyte. You heard it here.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> It's not news in general its bullshyte. You heard it here.


Yeah true, why I don't watch it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I suspect the virus will have to run its course no matter what was done. Bottom line is we really don't know except how our economy was affected.


Hiding out for couple years is hard to do. Having said that, I am being careful even here. Do the best you can I say. Course I suspect it's unlikely you get it twice so someone has to get the damn thing.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Love these prices


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I agree. The impact of control measures will become somewhat measurable as a result of the different approaches.


I actually doubt that tbh. For example, the big cities are where much of protesting rioting occurred and in many cases that's where measures were in place. In NC me being repetitive its Charlotte Raleigh Durham etc where the uptick have occurred. I've factored out the simple larger numbers of people.

As y'all know I live in the country... The nearest town mayor decided to enforce mask wearing but the county of 52000 hasn't seen any uptick at all. He could better spend his time getting the gangs under control but hey what do I know.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Here in LA and California, where they are/were pretty aggressive restrictions in place, new cases continue to climb per day although hospitalizations are stable/declining according to this LA Times article. Our local officials claim it's due to increased testing, delayed results coming in. Perhaps we are reopening too soon or maybe we're starting to see results from the recent protesting?


Go drill down on testing... Cali probably has similar data as nc. I look at number of tests daily and % positive. The number of tests vary daily Sunday of course being a particularly low day. Be wary of any gov claiming its more testing unless you can verify.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Love these prices


So how many did you get?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Good summary. 101 - all we need to know.


Except the most important part we got problems. An economy based mainly on service providers is a paper tiger.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I haven't heard any good news yet. "Somewhat hopeful" at times, but still nothing good.


I have... I don't share much cause everyone too excitable. Course since news isn't trustworthy anyway...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I have some doubts on effectivness of changes due to aggressive measures just based on my brain looking at numbers. I always look at the same database and drill down on states I care about. But *California which I don't care about *numbers going up with still aggressive stuff. I don't think herd immunity here but like 59 said still seems to eventually run a course.


Hey! I care a lot about area code 707, Napa and Sonoma. My guest room is a testament to that; pretty soon we'll have to get rid of the bed to get more room...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Go drill down on testing... Cali probably has similar data as nc. I look at number of tests daily and % positive. The number of tests vary daily Sunday of course being a particularly low day. Be wary of any gov claiming its more testing unless you can verify.


I think the gov of FL just fessed up...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> There were two moments I point to when I realized the proliferation of these kinds of jobs. The first was when I saw a trick-and-trailer for a mobile yard party business. You hire this guy to being party gear like a bounce house, big stereo system, volleyball set, and whatever, and ka-ching, instant yard party. He's not actually creating anything new, he's just acting as a middleman between homeowners and these party supplies.
> 
> The second was a lot sadder, though. On a hundred-degree day, I saw this guy standing on a street corner, wet towel draped over the back of his head, holding up a sign for a furniture business. We drove past again about two hours later, and he was _still out there_ except that they gave him a chair so he could sit down. What that chair told me was, the store never said to themselves, "Hey, this is stupid and heartless that we're making this guy roast outside in this heat," but instead they decided to keep him out there all afternoon. I never learned why he had the job (was it his only job? One of three or four part-time gigs?) but I wondered if there was really nothing else that anyone could offer him to do.


Lawn care years back was when I noticed... Cut your own dam grass and save your money.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Other small bits of good news:
> 
> ...


Surface contamination was one of the good news items. But was immediately attacked as not true. Remember woman at WHO on asymptomatic transmission? Next day she was forced to eat crow yet the data she based it on didn't change. Btw she did not say it never happened.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Here's what Wyoming looks like... I am 6 ft away from anyone tho


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Having trolled chat rooms as a female in the past, this would be true.
> 
> (the experience also stopped me from EVER PM'ing a woman out of the blue again... goddamn, guys can be assholes...)


What kinds of forums are you into?!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> It's not news in general its bullshyte. You heard it here.


And that's putting it mildly.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think the gov of FL just fessed up...


Yeah I thought of him
I'm very fair as I dislike them all especially mine.

OK back to drinking. Have fun!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Sweater in Canada during summer but more wraps rest of the year. Much more.


Correct. I wear a light jacket every day of the year. Regardless of daytime temps, mornings are typically crisp, so I need another layer.

Outside of summer, I wear two jackets.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Except the most important part we got problems. An economy based mainly on service providers is a paper tiger.


Right. Too many consumers and not enough goods made in the US.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> One of the best things about Rolex. They control the quality on every piece of manufacturing.


Looked at a closeup of a GMT hand recently?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I thought of him
> I'm very fair as I dislike them all especially mine.
> 
> OK back to drinking. Have fun!


Ok, if you say so.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> And a toque/tuque/touque/fuzzy hat.


Lol, with pompoms.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So how many did you get?


One of each is always the answer


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Built a replica Tesla Cybertruck using kiddo's magnatiles


No you didn't; yours is better looking


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

How about 269 grand on RUBBER
case white gold but gimme a break


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Have you test driven a model 3?


Dunno about Mav (#neverreadahead) but I got to take one for a spin from the dealership downtown to Union Station. I took it easy because the traffic was busy, but had a brief moment where I could step on it and get into a gap. Brilliant car for noodling around town. What I didn't like was not having easy access to things like mirror adjustments and whatnot.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> How about 269 grand on RUBBER
> case white gold but gimme a break


Makes sense. 69k for the watch and 200k to cut away the dial.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Love these prices


Yuck


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Right. Too many consumers and not enough goods made in the US.


Is it just... Only old people get what I'm saying?

BTW nc numbers down today but look closely it's Monday so lot less testing on Sunday...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, if you say so.
> 
> View attachment 15237027


Cheers!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> What kinds of forums are you into?!


That forum is long gone by now. Not-so-random shyt that you'd typically get into during college.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Is it just... Only old people get what I'm saying?
> 
> BTW nc numbers down today but look closely it's Monday so lot less testing on Sunday...


I get it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

More in my price range


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another android Stepford wife...









Oy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Someone should tell them that less is more...









Found this in the dictionary under "vapid."


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Someone should tell them that less is more...
> 
> View attachment 15237111
> 
> ...


Sad


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that a heartfelt "Thanks for sharing!" or is it like "Wear it in good health!"?


TFS is an OoO previously defined term which means the information provided is *Not actually of any interest*, that was borrowed from the common usage of that term by various speed posters...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Agreed. The car is fast as hell. The tech is impressive. But it's ugly. The interior is dumb. Elon is an engineering genius but he's no artist. He has terrible style. One day cars might become purely transportation and the Tesla might rule. Or he can just let somebody else design his exterior.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Surely he employs designers rather than design the cars himself?

[They are still ugly]...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Let's get a Model 3 owner to run it against our M4's at Thermal. You box him in, and I'll make a sprint to the finish line or vice versa. Team work makes the dream work, especially for the M4 boys! HAHAHA
> 
> In all seriousness, most Tesla owners probably can't drive, well at least driving on the track so they don't stand a chance.


Isn't "spirited" driving limited by the drive train heating up and requiring cooling down afterwards?

The only time I drove one, I wanted to leave it in insane mode all the time but was told by the sales rep "computer says no"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> 100%
> 
> Although, apparently with the last "update" there is a drift button where the driver literally selects "drift", slams the gas, and the car does everything else (turns the steering wheel/countersteers, fluctuates the throttle, etc.)
> 
> ...


I don't see the point of computer controlled drift or race mode.

I don't want to be a passenger...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Surely he employs designers rather than design the cars himself?
> 
> [They are still ugly]...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


He's a control freak who I don't think would let a designer get very far from his personal vision. He's a bipolar Steve Jobs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I get it


That you do!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey! I care a lot about area code 707, Napa and Sonoma. My guest room is a testament to that; pretty soon we'll have to get rid of the bed to get more room...


And paso robles, santa barbara / rita


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I've driven a Model T and a Model A. I haven't got out of the letters and into the numbers yet.


There's nowhere I can go to get a test drive where I am. Tesla just doesn't sell here at all.

I am sure that it's a powerful car with all the torque of an electric motor.

Just reminds me of my radio control electric cars....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> No, though I imagine that flat torque curve is a thrill!


Is there a Tesla over in Sydney? I was at a trade show in Melbourne last year and they had a model 3. I sat in it and was generally impressed with the provisions but the door sounded hollow and not firm like what I am used to. Quality and fit and finish is like a Chinese made car though - pathetic


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is true. I don't like them and I cannot stand Elon Musk but I wouldn't write off Tesla as a car manufacturer. Every so often the new upstart does seem to go the distance
> 
> For example in the 50's there was a quirky little German upstart who, whilst not running with the big boys of the time, did very well in their chosen race categories. That little guy grew up to become Porsche


Yeah, they need to employ some Chermans to come and teach zem how to design cars....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Shhh they haven't worked out that their plan has a very small flaw - getting ahead of the model three in a straight line to box it in


No need. It overheats and goes into limp mode even before it starts off the lights


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The car it is about as interesting as a nose bleed but the straight line acceleration is something else


LOL. I need to drive one to see if I like the handling. Do tell us your analysis if you have driven one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> night!


Omega sheep meme?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Internal combustion is a beautiful thing!


Piped through a quad exhaust....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Built a replica Tesla Cybertruck using kiddo's magnatiles


I think you're onto something.

I am sure some business angel will throw billions your way if you show them your toy car and promise sales targets to rival a Ford F truck.

Don't forget me if you become a new tech billionaire


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> No, I haven't. I've driven my friend's S and my cousin's X. I admit straight line is phenomenal, will for sure blow away most sport cars in a straight line quarter mile, let alone the M4. But I've never driven it on a track so I have no idea if the handling is any good or not.
> 
> But I always joke with them that by the time they figure out how to put it in the right modes for the fastest speed or power, I would already have a good head start since I just have to press the M2 button on mine. :-d


How does the S and X handle on normal roads? As good as a BMW M4?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Love these prices


I think there's a Chinese website that sells these for less than 0.1% of the MSRP


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Dunno about Mav (#neverreadahead) but I got to take one for a spin from the dealership downtown to Union Station. I took it easy because the traffic was busy, but had a brief moment where I could step on it and get into a gap. Brilliant car for noodling around town. What I didn't like was not having easy access to things like mirror adjustments and whatnot.


Drives better or worse than a Honda?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The new Blue Beast??
> 
> View attachment 15235721
> 
> ...


Thinking man's Cadillac? Not sure.

But it does have ludicrous mode, so there's that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yuck


Beauty in the eyes of the beholder....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Surely he employs designers rather than design the cars himself?
> 
> [They are still ugly]...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The designers should all be fired


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Isn't "spirited" driving limited by the drive train heading up and requiring cooling down afterwards?
> 
> The only time I drove one, I wanted to leave it in insane mode all the time but was told by the sales rep "*computer says no*"...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. Won't drive a car where I can't control it myself. It's like having Siri taking over your phone because you've spent too much screen time on OoO....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Didn't it get reported that it was the workers from the quarantine hotel that were the source of transmission?


As far as I am aware, from the recent 20 odd new cases, it was one worker from a hotel, a number from some other hotspots, 4 from the protest and the rest (10-11) as yet unconfirmed.

It seems to change daily though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I've driven a Model T and a Model A. I haven't got out of the letters and into the numbers yet.


I've only driven an S, and very briefly as the rep got annoyed with me when I wanted to focus on performance instead of bells and whistles...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You might win the Greta Award


Dunno. NYC gets its power from 24 power plants... 21 are gas fired and the other 3 are petroleum fired (heating oil maybe?).

Best to cut out the middle man and burn gasoline in an efficient ICE.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> 100%
> 
> Although, apparently with the last "update" there is a drift button where the driver literally selects "drift", slams the gas, and the car does everything else (turns the steering wheel/countersteers, fluctuates the throttle, etc.)
> 
> ...


It's already been done.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Drives better or worse than a Honda?


Didn't get the chance to push it. Heck, I haven't gotten the chance to really push my Honda yet, either. Been several years since I've autocrossed (long enough that I think my helmet is out of date).


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> He's a control freak who I don't think would let a designer get very far from his personal vision. He's a bipolar Steve Jobs.


So he is quadropolar then ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I've only driven an S, and very briefly as the rep got annoyed with me when I wanted to focus on performance instead of bells and whistles...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Heh, different rep; mine kept asking me to floor it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Correct. I wear a light jacket every day of the year. Regardless of daytime temps, mornings are typically crisp, so I need another layer.
> 
> Outside of summer, I wear two jackets.


 Not me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> As far as I am aware, from the recent 20 odd new cases, it was one worker from a hotel, a number from some other hotspots, 4 from the protest and the rest (10-11) as yet unconfirmed.
> 
> It seems to change daily though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I read somewhere or maybe from a social media post that a hotel worker frolicked in the open , did not keep social distancing and transmitted to a lot of people...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I've only driven an S, and very briefly as the rep got annoyed with me when I wanted to focus on performance instead of bells and whistles...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


What bells & whistles? Does the rep think they are selling iPhones?

Well.... maybe they *are* selling iPhones on wheels. LOL. :-d


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Not me.


True, you only need to wear a rain jacket for 180 days per year.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is there a Tesla over in Sydney? I was at a trade show in Melbourne last year and they had a model 3. I sat in it and was generally impressed with the provisions but the door sounded hollow and not firm like what I am used to. Quality and fit and finish is like a Chinese made car though - pathetic


Plenty of Tesla's here, or at least in my area. 
You have to be careful not to get run over by them, they sneak up on you. 
I think there is a dealership in Martin Place.

Yeah they are not very inspiring to look at.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Marendra said:


> It's already been done.
> 
> View attachment 15237375


Talking about cars, was just reading this very interesting thread on an F1 forum that i came across by chance.
Its about the matte finish in the red bull F1 cars and users debating if it was used to help performance.

https://www.f1technical.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=23876

Very interesting thread i thought, theres a quote from Mark Webber on the last page who drove for BRB that sort of gives the answer.

Before you read it gents, whats your answer?

Can paint application and type other than a smooth shiny finish make a F1 car go faster?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Dunno. NYC gets its power from 24 power plants... 21 are gas fired and the other 3 are petroleum fired (heating oil maybe?).
> 
> Best to cut out the middle man and burn gasoline in an efficient ICE.


I believe there's some coal generation in jersey too. Not positive.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Talking about cars, was just reading this very interesting thread on an F1 forum that i came across by chance.
> Its about the matte finish in the red bull F1 cars and users debating if it was used to help performance.
> 
> https://www.f1technical.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=23876
> ...


If it was easy then airlines would do it to reduce drag and increase fuel economy....

Probably somebody saying that the rough, matte surface will trap micro-air bubbles to create low friction air blanket on the leading edges....

That's my guess anyways. But I'll wait to see if there is data to support.

Was I close?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rodeo... Out of body experience.. Everyone stood for anthem.. Hats off... Corny jokes.. Fresh air..  
..

Good night.. Going to bed and read my book about Sam Houston.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Talking about cars, was just reading this very interesting thread on an F1 forum that i came across by chance.
> Its about the matte finish in the red bull F1 cars and users debating if it was used to help performance.
> 
> https://www.f1technical.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=23876
> ...


Yes, although the advantage must be minuscule. Fluid mechanics folks have been probing the benefits of nano-scale roughness for all kinds of applications for decades now.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I believe there's some coal generation in jersey too. Not positive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I don't think any are left in Jersey, but definitely in PA.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't think any are left in Jersey, but definitely in PA.


Looked it up. 2 in jersey. Also a few in Maine, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania, Illinois. Actually a lot more still running all over the country that I didn't realize.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


>


Waking her with a suction device? Lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> She looks familiar.
> 
> I ain't doing much sleeping with her in the bed...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I said I was calling it a night, didn't say anything about sleeping...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Yes, although the advantage must be minuscule. Fluid mechanics folks have been probing the benefits of nano-scale roughness for all kinds of applications for decades now.


Cover it with dimples like a golf ball. Zipp does it with there road bike wheels. Cycling clothing manufacturers have experimented with it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Love these prices


Only if you are selling...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> How about 269 grand on RUBBER
> case white gold but gimme a break


And it ain't even pretty...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another android Stepford wife...
> 
> View attachment 15237101
> 
> ...


Even from that angle the made to order muffins look a little out of whack.

Someone should reach in and straighten them up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Someone should tell them that less is more...
> 
> View attachment 15237111
> 
> ...


Well, if the definition fits...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is there a Tesla over in Sydney? I was at a trade show in Melbourne last year and they had a model 3. I sat in it and was generally impressed with the provisions but the door sounded hollow and not firm like what I am used to. Quality and fit and finish is like a Chinese made car though - pathetic


There is a Tesla outlet in Chadstone shopping centre near me.
Yes - you read that right - *inside the shopping centre* - like in a shop front on the top level...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No need. It overheats and goes into limp mode even before it starts off the lights


That's what I learned after one heavy take off, that's all I was allowed...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Piped through a quad exhaust....


A well designed twin exhaust will usually do.

Most quad exhausts are really just dual exhaust with twin outlets on each for show...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Is it just... Only old people get what I'm saying?
> 
> BTW nc numbers down today but look closely it's Monday so lot less testing on Sunday...


What'd you expect bro BT? In the good old days in order to make money you have to "make" something. Then, the most money was made in pushing paper and crunching numbers....

Now it's all electronic and paperless if you want to make a quick buck.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> It's already been done.
> 
> View attachment 15237375


That KITT 2000 was a great actor. Made the Hoff look wooden...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Heh, different rep; mine kept asking me to floor it.


I live in the nanny state...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Talking about cars, was just reading this very interesting thread on an F1 forum that i came across by chance.
> Its about the matte finish in the red bull F1 cars and users debating if it was used to help performance.
> 
> https://www.f1technical.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=23876
> ...


Yes.
Paint finish can impact wind resistance...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> If it was easy then *airlines would do it to reduce drag and increase fuel economy.... *
> 
> Probably somebody saying that the rough, matte surface will trap micro-air bubbles to create low friction air blanket on the leading edges....
> 
> ...


Pretty sure they do.

Have you ever seen a modern jet with peeling/damaged paint?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Talking about cars, was just reading this very interesting thread on an F1 forum that i came across by chance.
> Its about the matte finish in the red bull F1 cars and users debating if it was used to help performance.
> 
> https://www.f1technical.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=23876
> ...


Yes. It's all about aerodynamics


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> There is a Tesla outlet in Chadstone shopping centre near me.
> Yes - you read that right - *inside the shopping centre* - like in a shop front on the top level...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes, I was told that if I made my way to Chadstone and arranged a test drive, I could actually try one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That's what I learned after one heavy take off, that's all I was allowed...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> A well designed twin exhaust will usually do.
> 
> Most quad exhausts are really just dual exhaust with twin outlets on each for show...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes, that's true too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

What do you call a bear with no teeth?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> What do you call a bear with no teeth?


Toothbras


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, I was told that if I made my way to Chadstone and arranged a test drive, I could actually try one.


I only made the appointment there. They brought the car to me for the test drive...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> What do you call a bear with no teeth?


A gummy bear...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> A gummy bear...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's right


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I only made the appointment there. They brought the car to me for the test drive...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Does it drive like a Porsche?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's right


You challenging for the title of gif master?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> He's a control freak who I don't think would let a designer get very far from his personal vision. He's a bipolar Steve Jobs.


Sex pest too

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is there a Tesla over in Sydney? I was at a trade show in Melbourne last year and they had a model 3. I sat in it and was generally impressed with the provisions but the door sounded hollow and not firm like what I am used to. Quality and fit and finish is like a Chinese made car though - pathetic


Dealership is in Martin place. You know. The perfect place for a Tesla dealership.

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You challenging for the title of gif master?


Lol


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I need to drive one to see if I like the handling. Do tell us your analysis if you have driven one.


Haven't driven one but was a passenger.

Straight line acceleration is just staggering. It's a tech and gadget lovers delight. As a car nut, it didn't do anything for me save for acceleration to about 150km/h. It was its only trick. I did enjoy the experience but it didn't really have a soul that would make me want to buy one. No soul really.

That's before all the faffing about with charging, esp in a place like Australia.

That being said they are reimagining what can be done with a car. I can see the potential in the car from a practical standpoint. For example everything is a software upgrade.

They may not be all there right now and I'm not convinced on getting one but I also wouldn't write off the brand as this is all in its infancy really.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Omega sheep meme?


Different computer so didn't have it handy 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you're onto something.
> 
> I am sure some business angel will throw billions your way if you show them your toy car and promise sales targets to rival a Ford F truck.
> 
> Don't forget me if you become a new tech billionaire


Me too. Get me something that burns fossil fuels

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Dunno. NYC gets its power from 24 power plants... 21 are gas fired and the other 3 are petroleum fired (heating oil maybe?).
> 
> Best to cut out the middle man and burn gasoline in an efficient ICE.


Just as well the Calgary Nucleon plant is in safe hands... until it's sold to the Germans 

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> More in my price range


Driving home yersterday evening I was listening to a Hodinkee podcast and I think this was one of the summer watches selected; not that Hodinkee's choice matters. I heard the name but wasn't aware of the watch.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What bells & whistles? Does the rep think they are selling iPhones?
> 
> Well.... maybe they *are* selling iPhones on wheels. LOL. :-d


You know what that's probably a really good description of a Tesla

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Rusty427 said:


> Plenty of Tesla's here, or at least in my area.
> You have to be careful not to get run over by them, they sneak up on you.
> I think there is a dealership in Martin Place.
> 
> Yeah they are not very inspiring to look at.


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Talking about cars, was just reading this very interesting thread on an F1 forum that i came across by chance.
> Its about the matte finish in the red bull F1 cars and users debating if it was used to help performance.
> 
> https://www.f1technical.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=23876
> ...


When you're dealing with 100ths of a second every little bit matters. I haven't read it yet but I wouldn't have thought matte makes it go faster

Time to paint my cars red matte by the sounds of it

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's nowhere I can go to get a test drive where I am. Tesla just doesn't sell here at all.
> 
> I am sure that it's a powerful car with all the torque of an electric motor.
> 
> Just reminds me of my radio control electric cars....


Interesting. Just about every other car in my neighbourhood is a Tesla.

Makes cruising around in my V8 all the more enjoyable

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Toothbras


Lmao

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Does it drive like a Porsche?


Hard to say.

I haven't driven many modern Porsches to compare it to and I drove it on a public highway, not a track, so didn't really explore the handling at all.

It was certainly quick/explosive in a straight line, and eerily quiet, which I found rather disconcerting.

I also didn't really feel any connection between it and the road and it felt almost "distant" in it's driver feedback.

Hard to explain why, but it just didn't feel rewarding to drive, or encourage pushing it other than the massive rush during initial take off.

Maybe I need more time with one, (without a rep playing nanny), to appreciate it more...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> A gummy bear...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Great. Now I have this in my head when I was trying to think of a lame joke about animals









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Lol


Well played

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Haven't driven one but was a passenger.
> 
> Straight line acceleration is just staggering. It's a tech and gadget lovers delight. As a car nut, it didn't do anything for me save for acceleration to about 150km/h. It was its only trick. I did enjoy the experience but it didn't really have a soul that would make me want to buy one. No soul really.
> 
> ...


They may have started it, but some of the the major brands will take what Telsa has started and build it better for the mass market - when the infrastructure is ready and the market is ready to make the shift to seriously large volumes of electric vehicles.

Right now, they are biding their time and selling what still sells...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Talking about cars, was just reading this very interesting thread on an F1 forum that i came across by chance.
> Its about the matte finish in the red bull F1 cars and users debating if it was used to help performance.
> 
> https://www.f1technical.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=23876
> ...


Put me down for a yes. I can see where something like a Teflon-like coating can reduce drag...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

If anyone's interested in the sale of the Paul Newman Daytona, OT made a very interesting interview with James Cox

https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/ot-the-podcast/e/71612369?autoplay=true

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Talking about cars, was just reading this very interesting thread on an F1 forum that i came across by chance.
> Its about the matte finish in the red bull F1 cars and users debating if it was used to help performance.
> 
> https://www.f1technical.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=23876
> ...


Given the amount of down-force an F1's aerodynamics generate, I'd venture a guess that the drag from the paint used is negligible.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> NRA
> 
> Brother of OoO


Can you please explain NRA?
I thought it was national rife association!? Like the SSAA.
As in you guys just like guns, which is fine by me as I like them too. Though I'm thinking not...
So I don't understand it in this context.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Can you please explain NRA?
> I thought it was national rife association!? Like the SSAA.
> As in you guys just like guns, which is fine by me as I like them too. Though I'm thinking not...
> So I don't understand it in this context.


NRA = never read ahead


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Can you please explain NRA?
> I thought it was national rife association!? Like the SSAA.
> As in you guys just like guns, which is fine by me as I like them too. Though I'm thinking not...
> So I don't understand it in this context.


Still freaks my wife out that I was a member of NRA back in the day


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> NRA = never read ahead


Bang! Thank you.
I always start at the end and read back


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Lol


Pai Meh. Like


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> <snip>
> As a car nut, it didn't do anything for me save for acceleration to about 150km/h. *It was its only trick. *I did enjoy the experience but it didn't really have a soul that would make me want to buy one. No soul really.
> ::
> That being said they are reimagining what can be done with a car. I can see the potential in the car from a practical standpoint. For example everything is a software upgrade.


Ah! Like most cars from certain countries, can go very fast in a straight line but can't steer. Right.

One trick pony.

Most cars do get a software upgrade as well. My Ford Ranger can do it via my home Wi-Fi if I set it up but I disabled it so it won't be bloody connected to my home wifi all day long and drain my batteries.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Driving home yersterday evening I was listening to a Hodinkee podcast and I think this was one of the summer watches selected; not that Hodinkee's choice matters. I heard the name but wasn't aware of the watch.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Is Milus the plural of Milo?

Can we drink it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You know what that's probably a really good description of a Tesla
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. That's what I thought too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting. Just about every other car in my neighbourhood is a Tesla.
> 
> Makes cruising around in my V8 all the more enjoyable
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Here in the Wild West (of Australia), it's a petrol car or diesel in the outback. We can even get bio diesel in some stations in the outback. Failing which, we'll snare ourselves some horses and ride into the sunset


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Hard to say.
> 
> I haven't driven many modern Porsches to compare it to and I drove it on a public highway, not a track, so didn't really explore the handling at all.
> 
> ...


Okay, that's all I need to know. What you said and what Gun said was all the car review I needed. I know what a motor head Gun is, so if it's no soul and you said not rewarding to drive, then it's pretty clear.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Great. Now I have this in my head when I was trying to think of a lame joke about animals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh? B1 and B2


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> They may have started it, but some of the the major brands will take what Telsa has started and build it better for the mass market - when the infrastructure is ready and the market is ready to make the shift to seriously large volumes of electric vehicles.
> 
> Right now, they are biding their time and selling what still sells...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I think it's happening. BMW has the i3 and i8, Audi has the eTron. Mercedes had the all electric B class and a one off SLS followed by the MQC. Porsche has released the Taycan. Hyundai is getting into the act with their IONQ.

Emission regulations sort of killed off the V12 and V10s, soon V8s will be a thing of the past and indeed new AMG cars will soon do without the V8s...

Yeah, the floodgates will open as a result of the double whammy of petrol prices, emission regulations and... Greta.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Just as well the Calgary Nucleon plant is in safe hands... until it's sold to the Germans
> 
> Brother of OoO


Mostly coal here, I believe. The Germans can have it. Lol.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here in the Wild West (of Australia), it's a petrol car or diesel in the outback. We can even get bio diesel in some stations in the outback. Failing which, we'll snare ourselves some horses and ride into the sunset


Ahhhhhh, the joy's of Australia, Greta would be proud!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> They may have started it, but some of the the major brands will take what Telsa has started and build it better for the mass market - when the infrastructure is ready and the market is ready to make the shift to seriously large volumes of electric vehicles.
> 
> Right now, they are biding their time and selling what still sells...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Here's hoping this will happen


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Rusty427 said:


> Can you please explain NRA?
> I thought it was national rife association!? Like the SSAA.
> As in you guys just like guns, which is fine by me as I like them too. Though I'm thinking not...
> So I don't understand it in this context.


Never Read Ahead


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> If anyone's interested in the sale of the Paul Newman Daytona, OT made a very interesting interview with James Cox
> 
> https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/ot-the-podcast/e/71612369?autoplay=true
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I clicked the link and lost interest when I read the interview was 74 minutes


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Never Read Ahead


#NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah! Like most cars from certain countries, can go very fast in a straight line but can't steer. Right.
> 
> One trick pony.
> 
> Most cars do get a software upgrade as well. My Ford Ranger can do it via my home Wi-Fi if I set it up but I disabled it so it won't be bloody connected to my home wifi all day long and drain my batteries.


Yeah but those cars at least have charm.

You summed it up best: iPad on wheels


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's gonna be a good day today.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I clicked the link and lost interest when I read the interview was 74 minutes


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That's what I thought too


I'm going to be using that descriptor.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh? B1 and B2


It's that dam theme song you've now managed to consistently put in my head hahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> NRA = never read ahead


NRA


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting. Just about every other car in my neighbourhood is a Tesla.
> 
> Makes cruising around in my V8 all the more enjoyable
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Ahhhhhh, the joy's of Australia, Greta would be proud!


Stupid Greta - that only gets it up to 45 mp/h right??


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Stupid Greta - that only gets it up to 45 mp/h right??


Godfrey; this was my 29,000th post!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AS a side note I watched First Man the other day; the terrible watches aside that was such a boring movie


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> How about 269 grand on RUBBER
> case white gold but gimme a break


I believe in reusing rubber










PS - might explain my five kids

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15238071


The other week I saw a guy in Sydney wearing a "Make America Great again" hat


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I believe in reusing rubber
> PS - might explain my five kids
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


hahaha - glad you took the PS line I would have said something similar


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Here's what Wyoming looks like... I am 6 ft away from anyone tho
> View attachment 15237015


Dang I miss the US west


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Movado paid 100 million USD MVMT and now they finally released a watch (for 125 USD). I guess that they plan to sell a few!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah but those cars at least have charm.
> 
> You summed it up best: iPad on wheels


Yup. It's got a giant iPad stuck on the middle console too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's that dam theme song you've now managed to consistently put in my head hahaha


Bananas in pyjamas


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey; this was my 29,000th post!


Fantastic!

Now you need to contribute $29000 to the environmental management fund for drawing so much electricity to power these 29,000 posts!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Movado paid 100 million USD MVMT and now they finally released a watch (for 125 USD). I guess that they plan to sell a few!
> 
> View attachment 15238105


How decidedly average


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you're onto something.
> 
> I am sure some business angel will throw billions your way if you show them your toy car and promise sales targets to rival a Ford F truck.
> 
> Don't forget me if you become a new tech billionaire


Well that's model 001, on sale now for $200k.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Upcoming: train wreck


It's like my crappy oven


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Movado paid 100 million USD MVMT and now they finally released a watch (for 125 USD). I guess that they plan to sell a few!
> 
> View attachment 15238105


How decidedly average


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Rusty427 said:


> Bang! Thank you.
> I always start at the end and read back


Bang...nice...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Movado paid 100 million USD MVMT and now they finally released a watch (for 125 USD). I guess that they plan to sell a few!
> 
> View attachment 15238105


I always felt MVMT watches are for guys who wanted a watch just to wear something on their wrist. They have no interest in watches at all. Their chronos don't even have appropriate hash marks to time things. But then hey, what do I know? They sold for $100M. Guess it's time for us to start a rival.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Movado paid 100 million USD MVMT and now they finally released a watch (for 125 USD). I guess that they plan to sell a few!
> 
> View attachment 15238105


I wouldn't wear that if they paid me $125...
I mean look at this, are they serious? Looks like a kid glued that bezel piece on or something!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15238071


If you wore that in the states no one would read it and just assault you


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I believe in reusing rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the few times when the Omega is the better looking watch ;-)


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Movado paid 100 million USD MVMT and now they finally released a watch (for 125 USD). I guess that they plan to sell a few!
> 
> View attachment 15238105


What the hell is going on with that bezel? Is it 2 pieces? Does it rotate? And I though Omega had design aesthetic issues....

Dammit, #neveraredhead!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, that's all I need to know. What you said and what Gun said was all the car review I needed. I know what a motor head Gun is, so if it's no soul and you said not rewarding to drive, then it's pretty clear.


My brother in law has one. He loves it. 'Nuff said.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> There is a Tesla outlet in Chadstone shopping centre near me.
> Yes - you read that right - *inside the shopping centre* - like in a shop front on the top level...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's their preferred type of site, especially high-end malls, like the Short Hills Mall in NJ or the Fashion Square Mall in Scottsdale (AZ).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Talking about cars, was just reading this very interesting thread on an F1 forum that i came across by chance.
> Its about the matte finish in the red bull F1 cars and users debating if it was used to help performance.
> 
> https://www.f1technical.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=23876
> ...


(haven't read the forum post yet)

There used to be experimental aircraft data saying that micro-lines would keep the airflow from "sticking" to surfaces, much in the same way that a shark's skin's roughness makes it more efficient. I think they backed off because making it at production scale (and keeping it clean) wasn't feasible.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Cover it with dimples like a golf ball. Zipp does it with there road bike wheels. Cycling clothing manufacturers have experimented with it.


#NotReadingAhead

We remember the Mythbusters experiment where they covered a car in dimpled clay to calculate any changes in efficiency, too:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> There is a Tesla outlet in Chadstone shopping centre near me.
> Yes - you read that right - *inside the shopping centre* - like in a shop front on the top level...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


TBF, inside a shopping mall is a great place to catch the attention of casual shoppers. They can walk in, poke around inside a car that's not baking in the sun, and continue on their way, all without spending the effort to make a separate drive to a dealership. One of the mall-based Tesla dealers here is accessible by the Metro subway, too, so they can be seen by people who don't like driving everywhere.

I mean, they used to sell Oldsmobile in shopping malls...

(although that's a bad omen, isn't it?)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Driving home yersterday evening I was listening to a Hodinkee podcast and I think this was one of the summer watches selected; not that Hodinkee's choice matters. I heard the name but wasn't aware of the watch.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That thing's confusing. Part Longines Legend Diver, part PO and 300M and Speedy '57. Hopefully its construction quality is good, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> They may have started it, but some of the the major brands will take what Telsa has started and build it better for the mass market - when the infrastructure is ready and the market is ready to make the shift to seriously large volumes of electric vehicles.
> 
> Right now, they are biding their time and selling what still sells...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


All true. Merc is probably the biggest brand to announce that they're not going to continue gas engine development (just stopping their V8s, maybe). Other assessments I've seen about Tesla's manufacturing is that there are ways to build the chassis lighter, stronger, and more simply than Tesla is doing now, and that large carmakers have a chance to jump ahead with their better-honed methods.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Given the amount of down-force an F1's aerodynamics generate, I'd venture a guess that the drag from the paint used is negligible.


I can see that, although my armchair fluid dynamicist side (aka "broscience") thinks that they could either get more downforce with the same drag, or the same downforce with less drag. Hmm.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rusty427 said:


> Can you please explain NRA?
> I thought it was national rife association!? Like the SSAA.
> As in you guys just like guns, which is fine by me as I like them too. Though I'm thinking not...
> So I don't understand it in this context.


NeverReadAhead


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> NRA = never read ahead


EnnArrAyy


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rusty427 said:


> Bang! Thank you.
> I always start at the end and read back


How are we going to hit 50k posts by the end of July by doing that?? Sheeeeeeeeeessshhhhhhhh.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes. It's all about aerodynamics


Sure it is... why did you think Sappie was shaving his arms and legs?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah! Like most cars from certain countries, can go very fast in a straight line but can't steer. Right.
> 
> One trick pony.
> 
> *Most cars do get a software upgrade as well. My Ford Ranger can do it via my home Wi-Fi* if I set it up but I disabled it so it won't be bloody connected to my home wifi all day long and drain my batteries.


That's an annoyance I have with Honda right now. To update the software, you need to find the file that someone posts online, or buy a USB stick from a dealership, and then do it yourself via one of its USB ports. As a sig on the forums says, Honda still doesn't know that it's in the software business.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Well that's model 001, on sale now for $200k.


Now, now, let's see the business plan, sales figures, profit margins, etc etc


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's like my crappy oven


Did you just find his post????


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Bang...nice...


Bangers... very nice...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now, now, let's see the business plan, sales figures, profit margins, etc etc


No no, no need for that. Trust me guy it's a great product.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't wear that if they paid me $125...
> I mean look at this, are they serious? Looks like a kid glued that bezel piece on or something!


Correct! Some kid did that. If he completed a thousand watches, he would earn enough for his dinner that day.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey; this was my 29,000th post!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That's their preferred type of site, especially high-end malls, like the Short Hills Mall in NJ or the Fashion Square Mall in Scottsdale (AZ).


Yeah, they're selling iPads on wheels


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure it is... why did you think Sappie was shaving his arms and legs?


So that he can wear a short dress and go out at night without being seen?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Marendra said:


> View attachment 15238551


Godfrey.

I tried posting the gif but Tapatalk tagged it as inappropriate content. Hmm.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I can see that, although my armchair fluid dynamicist side (aka "broscience") thinks that they could either get more downforce with the same drag, or the same downforce with less drag. Hmm.


Which is why I said negligible rather than no difference. Majority of the down-force is still created from the air passing along the aerodynamics components. So unless the paint surface is "bumpy/smooth" enough to change the air flow, the down-force or lack thereof should be more or less the same.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Cobia said:


> Talking about cars, was just reading this very interesting thread on an F1 forum that i came across by chance.
> Its about the matte finish in the red bull F1 cars and users debating if it was used to help performance.
> 
> https://www.f1technical.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=23876
> ...


I guess it might be like shark skin that have been used as sandpaper for ages, but reduces drag in water

https://gizmodo.com/scientists-finally-understand-shark-skin-thanks-to-3d-1577091399


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's an annoyance I have with Honda right now. To update the software, you need to find the file that someone posts online, or buy a USB stick from a dealership, and then do it yourself via one of its USB ports. As a sig on the forums says, Honda still doesn't know that it's in the software business.


I think a bit of Honda died when Ayrton Senna died. Then when the old man died, the new CEO gave up on motorsports and he just didn't have the mojo to carry on. It started the slow decline....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure it is... why did you think Sappie was shaving his arms and legs?


But then should he try and be potmarked or dimpled like a golf ball to get the max aerodynamics out of his shaved body?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> When you're dealing with 100ths of a second every little bit matters. I haven't read it yet but I wouldn't have thought matte makes it go faster
> 
> Time to paint my cars red matte by the sounds of it
> 
> Brother of OoO


It makes the surface less sticky and changes the behavior of the boundary layer.

Edit: NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> It makes the surface less sticky and changes the behavior of the boundary layer.


So you're saying we should all have Teflon coated cars to reduce drag?

What a drag!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think a bit of Honda died when Ayrton Senna died. Then when the old man died, the new CEO gave up on motorsports and he just didn't have the mojo to carry on. It started the slow decline....


Yeah, it took a good while to get someone on top who valued motorsports. Their current renaissance has as much to do with their new designer who's a big gundam robot fan.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> (haven't read the forum post yet)
> 
> There used to be experimental aircraft data saying that micro-lines would keep the airflow from "sticking" to surfaces, much in the same way that a shark's skin's roughness makes it more efficient. I think they backed off because making it at production scale (and keeping it clean) wasn't feasible.


#NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, it took a good while to get someone on top who valued motorsports. Their current renaissance has as much to do with their new designer who's a big gundam robot fan.


There's no resemblance at all


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So that he can wear a short dress and go out at night without being seen?


Hmm... I was thinking more about reducing drag while cycling, not drag clubbing


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> But then should he try and be potmarked or dimpled like a golf ball to get the max aerodynamics out of his shaved body?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Smallpox would help


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> There's no resemblance at all


Yeah, I think they look pretty cool. The 2010 Civic was panned for being boring as fawk, and this guy was called in to try to spice it up. (it also didn't help that Hyundai came out with the far more interesting Sonata/Elantra at the same time) Sales picked up so well with the refresh that they gave him looser reins for the 2016 redesign.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure it is... why did you think Sappie was shaving his arms and legs?


Hey! Higher. Evolution.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So that he can wear a short dress and go out at night without being seen?


That's just weird dude...... but do you think I can do that?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> But then should he try and be potmarked or dimpled like a golf ball to get the max aerodynamics out of his shaved body?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I looked into the procedure. Somewhat painful so I passed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That's just weird dude...... but do you think I can do that?


Don't forget the heels!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> Isn't "spirited" driving limited by the drive train heating up and requiring cooling down afterwards?
> 
> The only time I drove one, I wanted to leave it in insane mode all the time but was told by the sales rep "computer says no"...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes, in the M4, it'll give you warnings of something overheating but it'll take a lot. When I attended a BMW track day, the warnings came on towards the end of a good 45 min session that the brakes were overheating. The limits seemed pretty high.

I'm sure the Tesla has similar compute nannies, but no idea on the limits.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How does the S and X handle on normal roads? As good as a BMW M4?


I found the handling in both to be pretty good, much better than anticipated. Of course, the X felt heavy but it is a SUV. The S handles good, although the steering felt a bit dull, somewhat disconnected from the road... maybe floaty is a good word to describe it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Marendra said:


> It's already been done.
> 
> View attachment 15237375


When I was a kid, I wanted KITT when I grew up!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I just saw this note on WUS' header...



> PLEASE READ: WatchUSeek will be launching on an all new forum platform on Monday, June 29th. This transition will begin on the weekend requiring the site to temporarily be in READ ONLY mode.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Movement shot of my Overseas...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Haven't driven one but was a passenger.
> 
> Straight line acceleration is just staggering. It's a tech and gadget lovers delight. As a car nut, it didn't do anything for me save for acceleration to about 150km/h. It was its only trick. I did enjoy the experience but it didn't really have a soul that would make me want to buy one. No soul really.
> 
> ...


This guy was eating muscle cars for breakfast with his home built electric 1972 Datsun four years before the Tesla S was commercialized. To this day, it cand match the fastest Tesla on the 1/4 mile. But again, a high performance car is not about the quarter mile drag race, there is a lot more to it, otherwise everybody would be driving Tesla, Camaro Copo, and Challenger Demon instead of Porsche and other exotics


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Don't forget the heels!


You've always got my back bro!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> I just saw this note on WUS' header...


I mean....what do we do for fun?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I mean....what do we do for fun?


Seems obvious to me....

WE RIOT IN THE STREETS AT THE OUTRAGE!!!!

We have enough SoOoO members to hold a 3 person riot on each continent. Sure to grab national attention


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> Seems obvious to me....
> 
> WE RIOT IN THE STREETS AT THE OUTRAGE!!!!
> 
> We have enough SoOoO members to hold a 3 person riot on each continent. Sure to grab national attention


I'm down. SoOoO members matter! Wait, too soon? Apologies if this offends anyone.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

_"Taking a walk with my buddies from the office."_


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _"Taking a walk with my buddies from the office."_
> 
> View attachment 15239179


I've got Petty's signature on my helmet. Gonna keep it extra-safe now.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I've got Petty's signature on my helmet. Gonna keep it extra-safe now.


 Big thumbs up to King Richard!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> How are we going to hit 50k posts by the end of July by doing that?? Sheeeeeeeeeessshhhhhhhh.


Lol, I have posed my yearly quota in the last month, dam you lockdown!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _"Taking a walk with my buddies from the office."_
> 
> View attachment 15239179


That's a powerful moment.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Bang...nice...


Oh, I don't like shooting things, I just like metal things that click 
I have a collection 3/8" ratchets. I spend too much money on vintage Australian made Sidchrome tools. SK, Stahlwille too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Graduation day for my daughter.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Graduation day for my daughter.


Congrats! Very special moment for you. And the watch looks great.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You challenging for the title of gif master?





















Did someone mention gummy bear?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> Can you please explain NRA?
> I thought it was national rife association!? Like the SSAA.
> As in you guys just like guns, which is fine by me as I like them too. Though I'm thinking not...
> So I don't understand it in this context.


NRA = nra = #NRA = #neverreadahead


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Graduation day for my daughter.


Congrats and great watch for the occasion!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> AS a side note I watched First Man the other day; the terrible watches aside that was such a boring movie


The lunar landing was exciting. Great music too during the landing.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _"Taking a walk with my buddies from the office."_
> 
> View attachment 15239179


It's funny (sorta) but sounds like the noose was actually a broken pull cord used to open the garage bay door. Total nothing-burger.

I cant verify this info but it certainly makes sense. Overreaction based on perceived nature of the sport (and its fans).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Marendra said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> I tried posting the gif but Tapatalk tagged it as inappropriate content. Hmm.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Movement shot of my Overseas...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> NRA = nra = #NRA = #neverreadahead


Until today, I too thought it referred to National Rifle Association and was thinking what the hell are they talking about?! LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> It's funny (sorta) but sounds like the noose was actually a broken pull cord used to open the garage bay door. Total nothing-burger.
> 
> I cant verify this info but it certainly makes sense. Overreaction based on perceived nature of the sport (and its fans).


I find that hard to believe if every garage bay door had one. Someone would have pointed that out.

Might not trust that tweet unless it is corroborated more than once or twice.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I succumbing to this baby...









Long since discontinued but does anyone have a source? It's the 36mm ref 126200. Very rare dial.

Peanut gallery: "There's a reason it's rare..."

Thanks for any help!


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I succumbing to this baby...
> 
> View attachment 15239717
> 
> ...


https://www.chrono24.com/rolex/date...utomatic-blue-1-year-warranty--id12911946.htm


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> https://www.chrono24.com/rolex/date...utomatic-blue-1-year-warranty--id12911946.htm


DIBS!!!

_from the wings, MrsBSi: "Honey what did you call 'dibs' on?"_

Uh, nothing, dear...

(withdraws dibs)

btw, the craziness that is Rolex -- further down, chrono24 is also showing a two-tone Globemaster, the current iteration with METAS movement and all, for barely over $7k and in "New" condition. At least 18-19 years newer than that Datejust and it's hardly worth more.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I succumbing to this baby...
> 
> View attachment 15239717
> 
> ...


This one is new fully stickered in Miami for $6,745

https://www.chrono24.com/rolex/date...concentric-arabic-numeral-face--id4296370.htm

Edit: there is also this variation if you like









https://www.chrono24.com/rolex/2013-like-new-datejust-36mm-blue-black-arabic-numbers--id15292774.htm

https://www.chrono24.com/rolex/datejust-36-arabic-roulette-date--id14381493.htm#gref


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, it took a good while to get someone on top who valued motorsports. Their current renaissance has as much to do with their new designer who's a big gundam robot fan.


Oh, okay. No wonder the cars look like Gundam robots! Looks nice in the Civic hatchback but not sure on the execution on a sedan.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm... I was thinking more about reducing drag while cycling, not drag clubbing


 you know I was being cheeky


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That's just weird dude...... but do you think I can do that?


You might be able to pull it off


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Haven't driven one but was a passenger.
> 
> Straight line acceleration is just staggering. It's a tech and gadget lovers delight. As a car nut, it didn't do anything for me save for acceleration to about 150km/h. It was its only trick. I did enjoy the experience but it didn't really have a soul that would make me want to buy one. No soul really.
> 
> ...


Agree with all of this bro. It's a great car for people who have short commutes and use a car to get somewhere. Some people just get in the car and go drive just to do it. Not even spirited trill rides. Just a ride on your favorite road a nice afternoon windows down tunes on. Last thing I want accompanying me is a robot car. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey! Higher. Evolution.


What higher evolutionary creature you're becoming?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I found the handling in both to be pretty good, much better than anticipated. Of course, the X felt heavy but it is a SUV. The S handles good, although the steering felt a bit dull, somewhat disconnected from the road... maybe floaty is a good word to describe it.


Thanks. The car is no thanks


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I just saw this note on WUS' header...


Yup. All new coming up next week.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Hard to say.
> 
> I haven't driven many modern Porsches to compare it to and I drove it on a public highway, not a track, so didn't really explore the handling at all.
> 
> ...


I've only driven 2. One was an old 944 which was just an old little sports car. Kinda neat I suppose. Other one was a mid 90's 911 right before they went water cooled and NA. Complete joy to drive and contagious.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> What the hell is going on with that bezel? Is it 2 pieces? Does it rotate? And I though Omega had design aesthetic issues....
> 
> Dammit, #neveraredhead!


Blah, blah, blah,

Hot red head...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> That's their preferred type of site, especially high-end malls, like the Short Hills Mall in NJ or the Fashion Square Mall in Scottsdale (AZ).


Yep. It's near the high end fashion and not far from the Ω boutique...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> you know I was being cheeky


I know... but since Sappie has already smooth aerodynamic shaved legs, he can do drag clubbing if he wishes to; who are we to judge?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> All true. Merc is probably the biggest brand to announce that they're not going to continue gas engine development (just stopping their V8s, maybe). Other assessments I've seen about Tesla's manufacturing is that there are ways to build the chassis lighter, stronger, and more simply than Tesla is doing now, and that large carmakers have a chance to jump ahead with their better-honed methods.


Other than the drive train/technology, the others have much more experience in high volume manufacturing and can build scale much faster and cost effectively - if they see reason to...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Yes, in the M4, it'll give you warnings of something overheating but it'll take a lot. When I attended a BMW track day, the warnings came on towards the end of a good 45 min session that the brakes were overheating. The limits seemed pretty high.
> 
> I'm sure the Tesla has similar compute nannies, but no idea on the limits.


I'm guessing the limits are low, but never got to test them as my nanny's limits were even lower...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> I found the handling in both to be pretty good, much better than anticipated. Of course, the X felt heavy but it is a SUV. The S handles good, although the steering felt a bit dull, somewhat disconnected from the road... maybe floaty is a good word to describe it.


Disconnected is right.

That's the word I was looking for...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> I just saw this note on WUS' header...


ATTENTION ALL SPEED POSTERS:

HURRY UP!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Movement shot of my Overseas...


It's a beautiful thing.
The attention to detail is just marvellous...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Yep. It's near the high end fashion and not far from the Ω boutique...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The one in Short Hills is closer to the Rolex AD than the Omega Boutique. It's weird because Omega is right next to Van Cleef and Arpels, just upstairs from Tiffany and Bulgari, whereas Rolex is in the low rent district.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I mean....what do we do for fun?


Interact with live people?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Other than the drive train/technology, the others have much more experience in high volume manufacturing and can build scale much faster and cost effectively - if they see reason to...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yup. the analysis here, mainly of the chassis, makes you wonder 1. how little engineering talent Tesla really has, and 2. how much better an experienced carmaker would do it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Disconnected is right.
> 
> That's the word I was looking for...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No, we demand sharp steering and one that turns when you point the steering in that direction!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Seems obvious to me....
> 
> WE RIOT IN THE STREETS AT THE OUTRAGE!!!!
> 
> We have enough SoOoO members to hold a 3 person riot on each continent. Sure to grab national attention


I'm having a [virtual] riot at this very moment...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Graduation day for my daughter.


Congratulations to her on her achievement and to you on being a proud dad...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> The one in Short Hills is closer to the Rolex AD than the Omega Boutique. It's weird because Omega is right next to Van Cleef and Arpels, just upstairs from Tiffany and Bulgari, whereas Rolex is in the low rent district.


It is by design. Rolex is in a low rent district so the new owners can walk out of the shop with their noses held high


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Interact with live people?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I have to read the fine print before accepting that as fun.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I succumbing to this baby...
> 
> View attachment 15239717
> 
> ...


I'm not particularly fond of the numerals on that dial. Am I the only one?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm not particularly fond of the numerals on that dial. Am I the only one?


No, but I wouldn't mind them if they were all upright like a normal dial. This circular style reference from the middle is ugly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh! I just realised that we will get to 10,000 posts in less than an hour’s time!

Congratulations in advance to whoever is going to get it.

Remember, no speed posting to get there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, but I wouldn't mind them if they were all upright like a normal dial. This circular style reference from the middle is ugly.


Yep I get migraine aura whenever I gaze on that circular dial.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Interact with live people?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's outrageous. They don't care about memes and gifs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yep I get migraine aura whenever I gaze on that circular dial.


LOL.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> AS a side note I watched First Man the other day; the terrible watches aside that was such a boring movie


Yeah, still half watched on my playlist.
Sometimes when I binge watch I watch moves with same actors. 
Hence I stared watching that after the new Blade Runner, which was pretty good I thought, I watched a second time with the misses.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. the analysis here, mainly of the chassis, makes you wonder 1. how little engineering talent Tesla really has, and 2. how much better an experienced carmaker would do it.


Good technical video... but, if you want a true analysis, don't listen to the experts, listen to the guy who gets his hands dirty


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think it's happening. BMW has the i3 and i8, Audi has the eTron. Mercedes had the all electric B class and a one off SLS followed by the MQC. Porsche has released the Taycan. Hyundai is getting into the act with their IONQ.
> 
> Emission regulations sort of killed off the V12 and V10s, soon V8s will be a thing of the past and indeed new AMG cars will soon do without the V8s...
> 
> Yeah, the floodgates will open as a result of the double whammy of petrol prices, emission regulations and... Greta.


Fuel costs will all rely on the economy's. We have lots of oil to sustain for a long time. 
But I agree just looking at what Ford has been doing with the smaller turbo engines. The Mustang, Rapter F150, even the new GT supercar is an Ecoboost. If they can deliver all the performance with smaller displacement, only my nostalgic heart will be damaged a little. Ain't bending over without a fight though. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Congratulations to her on her achievement and to you on being a proud dad...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thanks B5!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Mostly coal here, I believe. The Germans can have it. Lol.


We have a big one here. It's a hell of a facility but there's always a fear. The scary thing about these facilities are when they get greedy and start short cutting. Shareholders want more. Cost cutting gets implemented. Risks get taken. Accidents.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Electric fast vs balls out normally aspirated big block fury, only one brings a smile to my face.
Both

One article said this can spin its wheels from one corner to the next. 




Vs
6 min mark for drive


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The other week I saw a guy in Sydney wearing a "Make America Great again" hat


That's funny. Just imagine if that hat was worn in China. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> NeverReadAhead


Nice!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure it is... why did you think Sappie was shaving his arms and legs?


I thought it was to show off his watch better

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bananas in pyjamas


For whatever reason i have r Kelly's ignition in my head

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good technical video... but, if you want a true analysis, don't listen to the experts, listen to the guy who gets his hands dirty


Scotty Kilmer. I can't watch him because he is vulgar and I just hate his face. No chemistry, I guess. He is like our Australian equivalent of John Cardogan.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you just find his post????


I was bored so looked at Tooth's posts in my feed. There's usually some Simpsons reference I can make

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> View attachment 15238551


Hey buddy get a load of me

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> I tried posting the gif but Tapatalk tagged it as inappropriate content. Hmm.


Possibly because it's a slight to tapatalk developers

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's funny. Just imagine if that hat was worn in China.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He will be lynchmobbed


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Here's what Wyoming looks like... I am 6 ft away from anyone tho
> View attachment 15237015


Only problem I see with this is a monster energy drink machine. Are people out there just falling asleep spontaneously? Next step the meth moves in. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> There's no resemblance at all


The car looks like a pimped out shopping trolley

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How decidedly average


MVMT Watches.....
For the most uninteresting men in the world. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Here's what Wyoming looks like... I am 6 ft away from anyone tho
> View attachment 15237015


Did you wear your Barbour coat?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> This guy was eating muscle cars for breakfast with his home built electric 1972 Datsun four years before the Tesla S was commercialized. To this day, it cand match the fastest Tesla on the 1/4 mile. But again, a high performance car is not about the quarter mile drag race, there is a lot more to it, otherwise everybody would be driving Tesla, Camaro Copo, and Challenger Demon instead of Porsche and other exotics


Love it! I loved that old vs new Datsun clip. Go old datsun

But you're right about performance cars being more than just straight line speed

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Rusty427 said:


> Oh, I don't like shooting things, I just like metal things that click
> I have a collection 3/8" ratchets. I spend too much money on vintage Australian made Sidchrome tools. SK, Stahlwille too.


Well glad you spend money on old sidchrome and not the new one

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Graduation day for my daughter.


Congrats to Ms Sappie Jr. hope all goes well today!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Did someone mention gummy bear?


I thought someone mentioned gif master

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> NRA = nra = #NRA = #neverreadahead


And none of us do. I think 4-5 of us responded to that question

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I succumbing to this baby...
> 
> View attachment 15239717
> 
> ...


Nice

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Scotty Kilmer. I can't watch him because he is vulgar and I just hate his face. No chemistry, I guess. He is like our Australian equivalent of John Cardogan.


Yeah. Can't take him seriously.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure it is... why did you think Sappie was shaving his arms and legs?


According to the recent discussion, cellulite dimples and bad scaly skin will make you go faster. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I succumbing to this baby...
> 
> View attachment 15239717
> 
> ...


I think they were made for an isolated market and not available everywhere.

I reckon it's a beauty, though the one PF posted is sweet too, maybe I like it better.

36mm is not that big so I think in would tone down on the wrist with that classic fit. Rolex blue is always special.

Either way I would let my self succumb.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Agree with all of this bro. It's a great car for people who have short commutes and use a car to get somewhere. Some people just get in the car and go drive just to do it. Not even spirited trill rides. Just a ride on your favorite road a nice afternoon windows down tunes on. Last thing I want accompanying me is a robot car. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Based on how they are today I'd consider getting one for a city run about, esp if you live in a congested city. Ditch all the ludicrous mode crap and just use one for those times you'd be stuck in traffic for ages.

That being said it would be a 2nd or more likely 3rd car

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. The car is no thanks


Lmao

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. All new coming up next week.


What does that mean for OoO

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rusty427 said:


> I think they were made for an isolated market and not available everywhere.
> 
> I reckon it's a beauty, though the one PF posted is sweet too, maybe I like it better.
> 
> ...


There are worse things to succumb to.








Or better....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> ATTENTION ALL SPEED POSTERS:
> 
> HURRY UP!
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Time to OoO old school

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is by design. Rolex is in a low rent district so the new owners can walk out of the shop with their noses held high


Maybe do a Rolex and Tesla thread?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Rusty427 said:


> Yeah, still half watched on my playlist.
> Sometimes when I binge watch I watch moves with same actors.
> Hence I stared watching that after the new Blade Runner, which was pretty good I thought, I watched a second time with the misses.


I'd leave it half watched. The most interesting thing about the song was Leon Bridges' cameo doing a poem

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think a bit of Honda died when Ayrton Senna died. Then when the old man died, the new CEO gave up on motorsports and he just didn't have the mojo to carry on. It started the slow decline....


When just about your entire client base is of the less than exciting demographic; why bother with racing? Honda winning F1 races won't sell more Accords and CRVs. Lmao.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> That's funny. Just imagine if that hat was worn in China.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Only problem I see with this is a monster energy drink machine. Are people out there just falling asleep spontaneously? Next step the meth moves in. Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm yet to have an energy drink that i like.

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Yes, in the M4, it'll give you warnings of something overheating but it'll take a lot. When I attended a BMW track day, the warnings came on towards the end of a good 45 min session that the brakes were overheating. The limits seemed pretty high.
> 
> I'm sure the Tesla has similar compute nannies, but no idea on the limits.


Quit hitting the brakes and slowing down you Fradycat. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> MVMT Watches.....
> For the most uninteresting men in the world.... who think they're interesting
> 
> 
> ...


FIFY

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> When I was a kid, I wanted KITT when I grew up!


Me too. And I ended up owning two of that body style. Only in red.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Me too. And I ended up owning two of that body style. Only in red.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm another in the KITT club. Knight rider was one of the first TV shows I remember watching.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

This was better though









Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> This guy was eating muscle cars for breakfast with his home built electric 1972 Datsun four years before the Tesla S was commercialized. To this day, it cand match the fastest Tesla on the 1/4 mile. But again, a high performance car is not about the quarter mile drag race, there is a lot more to it, otherwise everybody would be driving Tesla, Camaro Copo, and Challenger Demon instead of Porsche and other exotics


Just impressive. That's all I have to say about that.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

In line for a blood test and it’s the freakin slowest place I’ve been to. Currently on an hour waiting and there were 6 people ahead of me


Brother of OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Fuel costs will all rely on the economy's. We have lots of oil to sustain for a long time.
> But I agree just looking at what Ford has been doing with the smaller turbo engines. The Mustang, Rapter F150, even the new GT supercar is an Ecoboost. If they can deliver all the performance with smaller displacement, only my nostalgic heart will be damaged a little. Ain't bending over without a fight though. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well, brace your heart Big Al, my Alfa has a 2.9L TT V6 with 510 HP and 600 Nm, it weighs 1850 KG, and it does 0-100KPH in 3.8s, or 0-60MPH in 3.6s, it takes a Porsche Cayenne Turbo S E-Hybrid with a 4L TT V8 + an electric motor totalling 680 HP and 900 Nm to match its performance, and that would only be on a straight line, not on a track, the Alfa has only been defeated by the Urus on the Nürburgring


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, brace your heart Big Al, my Alfa has a 2.9L TT V6 with 510 HP and 600 Nm, it weighs 1850 KG, and it does 0-100KPH in 3.8s, or 0-60MPH in 3.6s, it takes a Porsche Cayenne Turbo S E-Hybrid with a 4L TT V8 + an electric motor totalling 680 HP and 900 Nm to match its performance, and that would only be on a straight line, not on a track, the Alfa has only been defeated by the Urus on the Nürburgring


Yeah the Urus is much, much worse looking.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Oh, I don't like shooting things, I just like metal things that click
> I have a collection 3/8" ratchets. I spend too much money on vintage Australian made Sidchrome tools. SK, Stahlwille too.


Do you really? I never heard of a ratchet collection. But I'm definitely one of those guys who's accumulated quite a few of them. Think we had this convo here a while back that I had a ratchet or two from each of the big tool distributers that stopped by the shop. They would show up on different days of the week so I usually had a spare to get thru one more day till the next truck would show up. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm not particularly fond of the numerals on that dial. Am I the only one?


You remember the Jitterbug phones? With the big buttons and numbers so it was legible to older eyes. It's kinda like that. While I really like applied numerals, those are a little larger than they should be.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Graduation day for my daughter.


Looking sharp Sappie (no pun intended), big congrats for this important milestone for both of you


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Scotty Kilmer. I can't watch him because he is vulgar and I just hate his face. No chemistry, I guess. He is like our Australian equivalent of John Cardogan.


I absolutely agree with you, but his video on Tesla popped out, and the guy was spot on


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Yep I get migraine aura whenever I gaze on that circular dial.


59, you're getting sleepy. Your eyes are so heavy; they can't stay open. You want to go to sleep.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Movado paid 100 million USD MVMT and now they finally released a watch (for 125 USD). I guess that they plan to sell a few!
> 
> View attachment 15238105


What a train wreck


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I thought someone mentioned gif master
> 
> Brother of OoO


Homer Simpson gifs are the best of all.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And none of us do. I think 4-5 of us responded to that question
> 
> Brother of OoO


And 3-4 days ago I had the question rather than the answer what NRA was.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Fuel costs will all rely on the economy's. We have lots of oil to sustain for a long time.
> But I agree just looking at what Ford has been doing with the smaller turbo engines. The Mustang, Rapter F150, even the new GT supercar is an Ecoboost. If they can deliver all the performance with smaller displacement, only my nostalgic heart will be damaged a little. Ain't bending over without a fight though. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I go with my heart too!
I think there is much more to an engine than power, especially primary and secondary out of balance moments. I don't like nasty balance shafts and though forced induction make these little engine bigger, there is no substitute for cubic inches  
A lot of modern engines are made to fit into space restricted platforms.
Turbo charging is definitely a great idea, though I like the simplicity of NA petrol engine.
A smooth revving M3 E46 or any M54 engine for that matter is so pleasing to drive imo, even if it doesn't have awesome power, it's the way it's delivered.

I always had a soft spots for straight 8s, awesome sound with inherent balance, just too long for practicality, with some harmonic balance issues.
But man they sound good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> There are worse things to succumb to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Better than this one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Maybe do a Rolex and Tesla thread?
> 
> Brother of OoO


You're making the assumption that any MOR would actually buy a Tesla.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> You remember the Jitterbug phones? With the big buttons and numbers so it was legible to older eyes. It's kinda like that. While I really like applied numerals, those are a little larger than they should be.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Photographic distortion, I'm sure. :-d

Besides, I'm way old and need all the help I can get.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

This SLA033 is like Doxa on steroids. Not even close to being in the same ballpark as your FF though.

I thought I'd quoted Bro Jorgenl


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Guys, thanks for all the links and suggestions. I might be biting...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 59, you're getting sleepy. Your eyes are so heavy; they can't stay open. You want to go to sleep.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> This SLA033 is like Doxa on steroids. Not even close to being in the same ballpark as your FF though.


Really like the dial on that version.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Paulina thanks you too.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Do you really? I never heard of a ratchet collection. But I'm definitely one of those guys who's accumulated quite a few of them. Think we had this convo here a while back that I had a ratchet or two from each of the big tool distributers that stopped by the shop. They would show up on different days of the week so I usually had a spare to get thru one more day till the next truck would show up. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well I don't have that many, but I'm always drawn to them at the tool shops. 
I think you need a couple anyway, fine ratchet, course ratchet, wobbly head, long and short handle. You know, just the right tool for the job 
I have this beautiful US made SK wobble head fine ratchet with long handle I picked up in the 80's.

There was this importer here in Sydney who bought 44 gallon drums of SK tools from the US, as a major tool shop over there, changed from SK to Snap-On, so the just dumped their stock and sold it by weight.
I always regret not buying more at the time.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


>


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> In line for a blood test and it's the freakin slowest place I've been to. Currently on an hour waiting and there were 6 people ahead of me
> 
> Brother of OoO


And I thought those tests took 30 seconds.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> What a train wreck


Built for 3 dollars and sold to the masses.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> You're making the assumption that any MOR would actually buy a Tesla.


I bet outside of SoOoO it would get lots of hits. Everyone cooing over how great they are.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Better than this one.


Oh no! The Gif master strikes!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Quit hitting the brakes and slowing down you Fradycat.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Brakes are for quitters.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Me in 72, age 10, in an undisclosed location in the US









Edit: I got post No 10001


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> This SLA033 is like Doxa on steroids. Not even close to being in the same ballpark as your FF though.
> 
> I thought I'd quoted Bro Jorgenl


Is that the willard? Very nice watch. Understated.























Sold the 1200T pro, looking for 300T 50th anniversary Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Movado paid 100 million USD MVMT and now they finally released a watch (for 125 USD). I guess that they plan to sell a few!
> 
> View attachment 15238105


What's up with that weird gap on the bezel, on the right side of the watch, near the crown?!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Me in 72, age 10, in an undisclosed location in the US
> 
> View attachment 15240045


Wow, those 3 tours in 'nam really did a number on you. Look at that 1000 yard stare....

And is that a crushed can of Budweiser behind you?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Me in 72, age 10, in an undisclosed location in the US
> 
> View attachment 15240045


Now that's cool PF! Big like! |>


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> What's up with that weird gap on the bezel, on the right side of the watch, near the crown?!


That's what $3 of high quality manufacturing looks like.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, those 3 tours in 'nam really did a number on you. Look at that 1000 yard stare....
> 
> And is that a crushed can of Budweiser behind you?


Yeah, I was already boozing to forget


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Guys, thanks for all the links and suggestions. I might be biting...


Biting which bait?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hate them


Post #8888 is very lucky...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Good Night Gentlemen


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Me in 72, age 10, in an undisclosed location in the US
> 
> View attachment 15240045
> 
> ...


Cool OV-10 Bronco


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Brakes are for quitters.


Mr. 10,000


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> What's up with that weird gap on the bezel, on the right side of the watch, near the crown?!


 I think it's supposed to be the 15 minute mark on a rotating bezel.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I've only driven 2. One was an old 944 which was just an old little sports car. Kinda neat I suppose. Other one was a mid 90's 911 right before they went water cooled and NA. Complete joy to drive and contagious.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I loved (And still do) the 944, and almost bought a 944 turbo at one time.

A friend had a 968 which was also a lovely car to drive, and certainly quicker but my favourite of that era was the 928.
V8 burble wins...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Me in 72, age 10, in an undisclosed location in the US
> 
> View attachment 15240045
> 
> ...


MCAS New River


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Built for 3 dollars and sold to the masses.


 But a buck 25 goes to charity ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, okay. No wonder the cars look like Gundam robots! Looks nice in the Civic hatchback but not sure on the execution on a sedan.


Yup, glad it looks good as a hatch, because that's the only body style I seem to buy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good technical video... but, if you want a true analysis, don't listen to the experts, listen to the guy who gets his hands dirty


THAT guy is a nut case. Whatever dirt he's gotten on his hands must also be interfering with his brain.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Is that the willard? Very nice watch. Understated.
> 
> View attachment 15240041
> 
> ...


Yep it's the limited edition Willard. Although it's 45mm it wears smaller because of the cushion case that's somewhat similar to Doxa's. The bezel measures 41mm; so it wears more like a 41mm watch than a 45mm. It hugs my flat wrist and am hardly unaware it's on my wrist, unlike the MM300. The only downside to the SLA033 is the deeply recessed crown that is a minor PITA to use.

My favorite of all the Doxa's is the 1500T, with the 750T a close second. I used to own a 1200T but thought it wore small even on my scrawny wrist. I've never seen a 300T but like the way it looks in pictures.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Love it! I loved that old vs new Datsun clip. Go old datsun
> 
> But you're right about performance cars being more than just straight line speed
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's kinda incorrect. Kinda. It's regional. Down here there's two types of racing. Drag and dirt track. Both very purpose built but still performance. I always chuckle when I hear about people having track days in their family cars. That M doesn't mean race car by any means. It's like playing paint ball. It's fun but nobody gets hurt and it's not real bullets. 
Even exotics (sorry PF) is a passion for supreme engineering that you will never truly experience the full potential of. It's all in good fun and a lot of strutting and showing off. 
Other than the Nissan GTR, I don't know of many "performance cars" that can truly hold that title. That thing was purpose built. The rest fall into the exotic, sports car, pony car, M sport dooshmobile categories. Just my take on the whole subject. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> There are worse things to succumb to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would definitely take my chances with that. Might get eaten but I wouldn't complain. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rusty427 said:


> Electric fast vs balls out normally aspirated big block fury, only one brings a smile to my face.
> Both
> 
> One article said this can spin its wheels from one corner to the next.
> ...


Electric racing cars feel like larger versions of these. Check out the start at 1:18 or so.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm another in the KITT club. Knight rider was one of the first TV shows I remember watching.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Dukes of hazard was very impressionable to me as a kid. Lusting after Daisy and the General Lee might answer some questions about who I am today. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Mr. 10,000


Was trying to grab 9999 and it skipped ahead.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Biting which bait?


That I need a new watch, that the B&R won't cut it and it's been exactly a year ago I bought Jman's BLRO. One Rolex in, one Rolex out.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Post #8888 is very lucky...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Brother Dick will pay you good money for that post.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Electric racing cars feel like larger versions of these. Check out the start at 1:18 or so.


Amazing!
The concentration required to do that is impressive.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, brace your heart Big Al, my Alfa has a 2.9L TT V6 with 510 HP and 600 Nm, it weighs 1850 KG, and it does 0-100KPH in 3.8s, or 0-60MPH in 3.6s, it takes a Porsche Cayenne Turbo S E-Hybrid with a 4L TT V8 + an electric motor totalling 680 HP and 900 Nm to match its performance, and that would only be on a straight line, not on a track, the Alfa has only been defeated by the Urus on the Nürburgring


The "only" problem I have with any Alpha is the fact that it is an Alpha. While I was immediately smitten with the Giulia by its styling and everything it did so well, I couldn't get Alphas "heritage" from what they've built in the past. Also why I have problems with Saab, Kia, and a few more brands. I want the new Alphas to be great because honestly they're pretty amazing, but I just hope they don't fall to pieces in two years. Really hope it doesn't disappoint. Btw I dig the shyt out of yours.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> The "only" problem I have with any Alpha is the fact that it is an Alpha. While I was immediately smitten with the Giulia by its styling and everything it did so well, I couldn't get Alphas "heritage" from what they've built in the past. Also why I have problems with Saab, Kia, and a few more brands. I want the new Alphas to be great because honestly they're pretty amazing, but I just hope they don't fall to pieces in two years. Really hope it doesn't disappoint. Btw I dig the shyt out of yours.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The Alfa is gorgeous, but they have unreal build quality issues. Why? Because Alfa. I know at least five owners who have had their cars down for months at a clip.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That I need a new watch, that the B&R won't cut it and it's been exactly a year ago I bought Jman's BLRO. One Rolex in, one Rolex out.
> 
> View attachment 15240105


Ok ok ok let's do it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That I need a new watch, that the B&R won't cut it and it's been exactly a year ago I bought Jman's BLRO. One Rolex in, one Rolex out.
> 
> View attachment 15240105


A 36mm DJ sounds like a great idea. That dial is not a favorite for me, although that's irrelevant since I'm not the one looking to buy it. Bottom line: you only need to please yourself with any acquisition. We promise not to throw rocks at you should you buy it. Well, maybe Bro Dog ...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I would definitely take my chances with that. Might get eaten but I wouldn't complain.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Same ... I'd ask her to "turn" me

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> I go with my heart too!
> I think there is much more to an engine than power, especially primary and secondary out of balance moments. I don't like nasty balance shafts and though forced induction make these little engine bigger, there is no substitute for cubic inches
> A lot of modern engines are made to fit into space restricted platforms.
> Turbo charging is definitely a great idea, though I like the simplicity of NA petrol engine.
> ...


That's how I felt driving the F430. Wasn't impressive power but total package was close to perfection. I don't have a lot of track experience and even less Ferrari experience but is there a better production car for tracking ever made? Maybe PF can weigh in on this one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

CraZy times

https://www.fratellowatches.com/omega-seamaster-300m-james-bond-real-vs-fake/


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Well I don't have that many, but I'm always drawn to them at the tool shops.
> I think you need a couple anyway, fine ratchet, course ratchet, wobbly head, long and short handle. You know, just the right tool for the job
> I have this beautiful US made SK wobble head fine ratchet with long handle I picked up in the 80's.
> 
> ...


When I get a chance, I'll line mine up and take a pic. Don't remember how many I have. At least 6 in different configurations. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Interact with live people?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Like my family? Inconceivable!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> CraZy times
> 
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/omega-seamaster-300m-james-bond-real-vs-fake/


Wow.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Graduation day for my daughter.


You're looking sharp for a great day, congrats!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> That's funny. Just imagine if that hat was worn in China.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Why not... prob made in China. ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Me in 72, age 10, in an undisclosed location in the US
> 
> View attachment 15240045
> 
> ...


Area 51? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I was bored so looked at Tooth's posts in my feed. There's usually some Simpsons reference I can make
> 
> Brother of OoO


Doesn't sound like anything is coming up Milhouse anymore. ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Interact with live people?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thought I've been doing that all this time? You mean I'm not?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> When I get a chance, I'll line mine up and take a pic. Don't remember how many I have. At least 6 in different configurations. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I just bought this set from the 90's made in Australia.
I also have working set the same, which I lost a 10mm socket and extension bar from, left under bonnet on test drive.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I'm not particularly fond of the numerals on that dial. Am I the only one?


I'm with you. On a Datejust my preference has always been the stick dial then the Roman. The numerals not so much.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This was better though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get a like for Simpsons content that we haven't posted 20 times before. Nicely done!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Marendra said:


> Why not... prob made in China. 🤣


Made in MS paint by yours truly


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Homer Simpson gifs are the best of all.


And how!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Better than this one.


Ewww


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I'm not particularly fond of the numerals on that dial. Am I the only one?


Neither am I.
I would prefer indices in most instances...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Fuel costs will all rely on the economy's. We have lots of oil to sustain for a long time.
> But I agree just looking at what Ford has been doing with the smaller turbo engines. The Mustang, Rapter F150, even the new GT supercar is an Ecoboost. If they can deliver all the performance with smaller displacement, only my nostalgic heart will be damaged a little. Ain't bending over without a fight though. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They can make 'em perform, just make 'em sound good and I'm in...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Me in 72, age 10, in an undisclosed location in the US
> 
> View attachment 15240045
> 
> ...


So "Vogue" even at only 10!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> They can make 'em perform, just make 'em sound good and I'm in...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yep. I really gotta get my exhaust put on the caprice. Just never have the time to schedule an appointment.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone else up late working? Or for our Aussie friends how is Wednesday so far?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> We have a big one here. It's a hell of a facility but there's always a fear. The scary thing about these facilities are when they get greedy and start short cutting. Shareholders want more. Cost cutting gets implemented. Risks get taken. Accidents.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This always going to be a challenge with critical infrastructure and services.

Even in Government/state control, politically motivated or just stupid budget allocations can cause the same outcomes.

Benevolent Dictator anyone?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> That's funny. Just imagine if that hat was worn in China.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I wonder if that hat was * Made in China...*

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Based on how they are today I'd consider getting one for a city run about, esp if you live in a congested city. Ditch all the ludicrous mode crap and just use one for those times you'd be stuck in traffic for ages.
> 
> That being said it would be a 2nd or more likely 3rd car
> 
> Brother of OoO


For a city commuter they are perfect, but for that I would want much, much cheaper initial purchase price to be viable...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Maybe do a Rolex and Tesla thread?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Someone will Daument with a washing machine, or worse, a ridiculously fast Datsun 1200...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> When just about your entire client base is of the less than exciting demographic; why bother with racing? Honda winning F1 races won't sell more Accords and CRVs. Lmao.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Correct.
Racing mattered when they had S2K's and NSX's to sell. (And they weren't supercar money)...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm another in the KITT club. Knight rider was one of the first TV shows I remember watching.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Me too.
Huge fan. 
The cars were never really easily accessible/available here though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Anyone else up late working? Or for our Aussie friends how is Wednesday so far?


I'm working nights right now so yes. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, brace your heart Big Al, my Alfa has a 2.9L TT V6 with 510 HP and 600 Nm, it weighs 1850 KG, and it does 0-100KPH in 3.8s, or 0-60MPH in 3.6s, it takes a Porsche Cayenne Turbo S E-Hybrid with a 4L TT V8 + an electric motor totalling 680 HP and 900 Nm to match its performance, and that would only be on a straight line, not on a track, the Alfa has only been defeated by the Urus on the Nürburgring


And they managed to make it sound good as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> I go with my heart too!
> I think there is much more to an engine than power, especially primary and secondary out of balance moments. I don't like nasty balance shafts and though forced induction make these little engine bigger, there is no substitute for cubic inches
> A lot of modern engines are made to fit into space restricted platforms.
> Turbo charging is definitely a great idea, though I like the simplicity of NA petrol engine.
> ...


Nuff said...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm working nights right now so yes. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I saw a Teams message pop up on my phone about 45 minutes ago from one of the partners on my client project. He wanted the team to talk through a few deck changes and ideas. That's what I am doing right now.

What about you?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Someone will Daument with a washing machine, or worse, a ridiculously fast Datsun 1200...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Haven't replied to any Tesla related posts because of one simple fact - most of us live in condos/apartments here in Hong Kong and there're so few charging spots available for an electric it's a ridiculous idea. Granted they have spots available at some parkades but that means an extra parking fee of about $5 an hour.

Personally, a hybrid makes sense in terms of reduced pollution but not a full electric. Having to stop for hours for charging after a trip from Toronto to Ottawa is not transportation, regardless of 1/4 mile times.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Benevolent Dictator anyone?
> ...


No such thing as a Benevolent Dictator


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I saw a Teams message pop up on my phone about 45 minutes ago from one of the partners on my client project. He wanted the team to talk through a few deck changes and ideas. That's what I am doing right now.
> 
> What about you?


Sitting in one of the offices. Watching Joe Rogan and playing on my phone. Yeah work is overrated. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Sitting in one of the offices. Watching Joe Rogan and playing on my phone. Yeah work is overrated. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You got a like for being a late night work brother.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rusty427 said:


> Amazing!
> The concentration required to do that is impressive.


Friend at my old job still races r/c cars, although he said they're more expensive than when he was modding his own Civic. I dabbled in r/c lightly way back in junior high or so, and I can see how it can suck up a bunch of cash.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> According to the recent discussion, cellulite dimples and bad scaly skin will make you go faster.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Google search Anna Meares. She is a double Olympic gold medallist in cycling and she has big booties.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What does that mean for OoO
> 
> Brother of OoO


Not sure mate


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Friend at my old job still races r/c cars, although he said they're more expensive than when he was modding his own Civic. I dabbled in r/c lightly way back in junior high or so, and I can see how it can suck up a bunch of cash.


I have been looking in to those FPV racing drones, they look like awesome fun.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Haven't replied to any Tesla related posts because of one simple fact - most of us live in condos/apartments here in Hong Kong and there're so few charging spots available for an electric it's a ridiculous idea. Granted they have spots available at some parkades but that means an extra parking fee of about $5 an hour.
> 
> Personally, a hybrid makes sense in terms of reduced pollution but not a full electric. Having to stop for hours for charging after a trip from Toronto to Ottawa is not transportation, regardless of 1/4 mile times.


There's a Tesla that lives in our cul-de-sac of townhomes. I've never seen the owner run a charging cable from his house to the car, so I asked where he charged it. Turns out he nearly always charges it at work, then tops it off occasionally at an EV point somewhere nearby.

If we got one, we'd need to run a cable from our townhome across a neighbor's lawn to our parking spot. (either that, or I plug it in at one of the four charging spots at my train station) Somewhat impractical, certainly annoying - although with how little we drive now, an EV might not need a charge for a couple weeks at a time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rusty427 said:


> I have been looking in to those FPV racing drones, they look like awesome fun.


We saw one of those late at night at a nearly empty shopping mall parking garage. Walking to our car after a movie, I heard this whoosh-whoosh sound, looked across the aisle, and just caught a blur of light as this drone was zooming around the garage levels.

I'd want to try flying one into the woods in our neighborhood. Wonder if there's anything like this.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

These are really growing on me. Really sharp watches. Great looking cases.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> These are really growing on me. Really sharp watches. Great looking cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've owned one Bremont that was OK but nothing all that special. I think they have to be sent back to the UK for service where they are assembled. I think BT owned one too at one time, and maybe he'll weigh in. If I were in your shoes I'd likely pass on buying one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Me in 72, age 10, in an undisclosed location in the US
> 
> View attachment 15240045
> 
> ...


That's it! You are Antonio Banderas! I knew it!!!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Is that the willard? Very nice watch. Understated.
> 
> View attachment 15240041
> 
> ...


I want a 1200T Pro.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, those 3 tours in 'nam really did a number on you. Look at that 1000 yard stare....
> 
> And is that a crushed can of Budweiser behind you?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Yep it's the limited edition Willard. Although it's 45mm it wears smaller because of the cushion case that's somewhat similar to Doxa's. The bezel measures 41mm; so it wears more like a 41mm watch than a 45mm. It hugs my flat wrist and am hardly unaware it's on my wrist, unlike the MM300. The only downside to the SLA033 is the deeply recessed crown that is a minor PITA to use.
> 
> My favorite of all the Doxa's is the 1500T, with the 750T a close second. I used to own a 1200T but thought it wore small even on my scrawny wrist. I've never seen a 300T but like the way it looks in pictures.


Okay, maybe a 1500T Pro then.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've owned one Bremont that was OK but nothing all that special. I think they have to be sent back to the UK for service where they are assembled. I think BT owned one too at one time, and maybe he'll weigh in. If I were in your shoes I'd likely pass on buying one.


I've heard about the service issue also which would be a deal breaker. But those cases are so unique looking and the dial work is super clean. Really great looking pieces.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> We saw one of those late at night at a nearly empty shopping mall parking garage. Walking to our car after a movie, I heard this whoosh-whoosh sound, looked across the aisle, and just caught a blur of light as this drone was zooming around the garage levels.
> 
> I'd want to try flying one into the woods in our neighborhood. Wonder if there's anything like this.


Pretty cool, check this one out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I would definitely take my chances with that. Might get eaten but I wouldn't complain.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You'd hope to get eaten.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Homer Simpson gifs are the best of all.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> You're making the assumption that any MOR would actually buy a Tesla.


in the broader rolex forum we'd flush them out

they probably have an SS smurf


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Google search Anna Meares. She is a double Olympic gold medallist in cycling and she has big booties.


It's not the size that matters, it's the shape that counts!
See how the lines "flow"?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And I thought those tests took 30 seconds.


mine was quick; no idea what the others had going on


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Me in 72, age 10, in an undisclosed location in the US
> 
> View attachment 15240045
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Electric racing cars feel like larger versions of these. Check out the start at 1:18 or so.


That's cool. If I was a retired F1 driver, I'd get into that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Dukes of hazard was very impressionable to me as a kid. Lusting after Daisy and the General Lee might answer some questions about who I am today.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> When I get a chance, I'll line mine up and take a pic. Don't remember how many I have. At least 6 in different configurations. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've got a fair few ratchets myself.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> There's a Tesla that lives in our cul-de-sac of townhomes. I've never seen the owner run a charging cable from his house to the car, so I asked where he charged it. Turns out he nearly always charges it at work, then tops it off occasionally at an EV point somewhere nearby.
> 
> If we got one, we'd need to run a cable from our townhome across a neighbor's lawn to our parking spot. (either that, or I plug it in at one of the four charging spots at my train station) Somewhat impractical, certainly annoying - although with how little we drive now, an EV might not need a charge for a couple weeks at a time.


I don't know, for me the pleasure of driving is a luxury of sort. Often I'll go out and drive at the spur of the moment just for the heck of it.

Imagine going to your car and find that your battery is at 10% and the country side you intend to drive to is no where near a charging station... it'd be a major bummer. With a hybrid or a gasoline powered car this will never be a problem.

Come to think of it it's not unlike our having multiple watches. It gives us the luxury of choosing which watch to wear at that particular moment.

Otherwise we'd all only need one watch.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> That's how I felt driving the F430. Wasn't impressive power but total package was close to perfection. I don't have a lot of track experience and even less Ferrari experience but is there a better production car for tracking ever made? Maybe PF can weigh in on this one.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


From what I've driven, straight out of the box - Lotus Elise/Exige. The grip those things have is phenomenal and far beyond what you _should_ exploit on a public road. Take them to a track and the chassis grip just begs you to drive them faster.

Yet to read PF's thoughts on what else works straight out of the box.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Ewww


I was just thinking "where's Buffy when you need her?"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I was just thinking "where's Buffy when you need her?"


Great minds


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Doesn't sound like anything is coming up Milhouse anymore. ?


Maybe we need new floodpants?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> You get a like for Simpsons content that we haven't posted 20 times before. Nicely done!


Thanks; I was pleased with that one! Pretty sure Knightboat didn't make the old thread either?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Anyone else up late working? Or for our Aussie friends how is Wednesday so far?


Busy - have a lot to do today that I'm avoiding by being on here now


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Maybe we need new floodpants?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> For a city commuter they are perfect, but for that I would want much, much cheaper initial purchase price to be viable...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah - remove a zero and we'll talk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Someone will Daument with a washing machine, or worse, a ridiculously fast Datsun 1200...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


To be faiirrrrr a Miele WWD320 is more interesting that a Model 3


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> It's funny (sorta) but sounds like the noose was actually a broken pull cord used to open the garage bay door. Total nothing-burger.
> 
> I cant verify this info but it certainly makes sense. Overreaction based on perceived nature of the sport (and its fans).


Always wait a day before getting worked up is what I do. Day later a friend tells me same.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


haha you got the dud


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not sure mate


oh :-(


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> THAT guy is a nut case. Whatever dirt he's gotten on his hands must also be interfering with his brain.


He is, but he made a lot of good points in this video; sometimes, a nut case can make more sense than others


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Did you wear your Barbour coat?


I've learned in general to wear cheap shyte to fit in no matter where.

And after quarantine, I have this strange feeling or prediction that no one will care about nice stuff like clothes. Watches an exception for a select few.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> In line for a blood test and it's the freakin slowest place I've been to. Currently on an hour waiting and there were 6 people ahead of me
> 
> Brother of OoO


Sounds like McD this morning.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Me in 72, age 10, in an undisclosed location in the US
> 
> View attachment 15240045
> 
> ...


You dropped your can.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I've owned one Bremont that was OK but nothing all that special. I think they have to be sent back to the UK for service where they are assembled. I think BT owned one too at one time, and maybe he'll weigh in. If I were in your shoes I'd likely pass on buying one.


I've owned hmmm 4 I think. Nice but mvmt nothing spectacular and you get creamed on resale. Noone wants them. Stay away.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah the Urus is much, much worse looking.


The car name URUS sounds like Your anus.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ever happen to you?

Saw saloon Mgr at place in Montana. Cause of Covid hadn't seen in 9 months. He says hey man how goes I'm buying your first beer. 
Going good I think. Oh BTW this is my wife you haven't met. 
How do you do... 

So he gets bz, we are talking and she is a total freak and not in a good way. 

I won't get into the crazy stuff she's spouting but this is montana for God's sake. Finally I couldn't take it and made one of my typical conversation ending blunt statements. "you know that's not true don't you? All you have to is Google it and you will see its not true"

Anyway I got a free beer. I may be a little off but people in usa are just nuts.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> That's kinda incorrect. Kinda. It's regional. Down here there's two types of racing. Drag and dirt track. Both very purpose built but still performance. I always chuckle when I hear about people having track days in their family cars. That M doesn't mean race car by any means. It's like playing paint ball. It's fun but nobody gets hurt and it's not real bullets.
> Even exotics (sorry PF) is a passion for supreme engineering that you will never truly experience the full potential of. It's all in good fun and a lot of strutting and showing off.
> Other than the Nissan GTR, I don't know of many "performance cars" that can truly hold that title. That thing was purpose built. The rest fall into the exotic, sports car, pony car, M sport dooshmobile categories. Just my take on the whole subject. Lol
> 
> ...


It all depends where you are located, but I know a lot of sinuous mountain roads with low traffic, especially at night, where you can really enjoy a high performance car. Also, drag racing is more of a cultural thing that is specific to certain countries, specifically the US where it did started very early on when V8 became widely available; remember, handeling was never a priority for muscle cars, except for the Corvette, independent rear suspension suspension was introduced as late as this last decade for certain American cars, mainly the Mustang

Edit: I may have answered beside the point, after rereading your post, I agree with you (still having my morning coffee)


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks; I was pleased with that one! Pretty sure Knightboat didn't make the old thread either?


Nope!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I absolutely agree with you, but his video on Tesla popped out, and the guy was spot on


Thanks for sharing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Brakes are for quitters.


Congratulations on the 10,000th post in SoOoO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Back to my book on Sam Houston.

Hey 59 why is Houston full on CV19?

Mav same question on LA and Riverside counties?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Ever happen to you?
> 
> Saw saloon Mgr at place in Montana. Cause of Covid hadn't seen in 9 months. He says hey man how goes I'm buying your first beer.
> Going good I think. Oh BTW this is my wife you haven't met.
> ...


I've run into crazy in more than one country around the world. It's universal. In USA folks just prove it by speaking their mind vs other places that keep it closer to the vest.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> From what I've driven, straight out of the box - Lotus Elise/Exige. The grip those things have is phenomenal and far beyond what you _should_ exploit on a public road. Take them to a track and the chassis grip just begs you to drive them faster.
> 
> Yet to read PF's thoughts on what else works straight out of the box.


McLaren... especially LT models, can't wait to drive the new 765LT


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Marendra said:


> I've run into crazy in more than one country around the world. It's universal. In USA folks just prove it by speaking their mind vs other places that keep it closer to the vest.


I agree with you, stupidity sees no boundaries.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Ever happen to you?
> 
> Saw saloon Mgr at place in Montana. Cause of Covid hadn't seen in 9 months. He says hey man how goes I'm buying your first beer.
> Going good I think. Oh BTW this is my wife you haven't met.
> ...


The silver lining is you got a free beer.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> McLaren... especially LT models, can't wait to drive the new 765LT


They do such a great job. They must have a fantastic team of designers and engineers.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I've learned in general to wear cheap shyte to fit in no matter where.
> 
> And after quarantine, I have this strange feeling or prediction that no one will care about nice stuff like clothes. Watches an exception for a select few.


I'm a bit like that; don't really care about my appearance but also kinda wanting to use my nice clothes


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Nope!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> McLaren... especially LT models, can't wait to drive the new 765LT


Pipe dream for me PF but please post your thoughts on it if/when you drive one


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> No such thing as a Benevolent Dictator


I'd be one. But it's a tough job to land.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> They do such a great job. They must have a fantastic team of designers and engineers.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The F1 got me following the McLaren F1 team. The F1 along with the 917 gets me giggling like an idiot every time I see anything about it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> These are really growing on me. Really sharp watches. Great looking cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing the Supermarine in pics. Thought that was pretty nice.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> It's not the size that matters, it's the shape that counts!
> See how the lines "flow"?


Target practice anyone?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I loved this BMW ad from the 90s:








I was maybe 14-15 when I first saw that ad and little did I know that Type R Hondas were doing that too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I'd be one. But it's a tough job to land.


I'd be really good at it I think


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Target practice anyone?


lmao


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

How did your daughter's graduation go Sap?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Pipe dream for me PF but please post your thoughts on it if/when you drive one


I already have a built slot for one, but I didn't configure it yet (did the order over the phone during the lock down), should do it soon though, the dealership contacted me yesterday asking me to pass by for the configuration, but he couldn't confirm a delivery date yet


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> The one in Short Hills is closer to the Rolex AD than the Omega Boutique. It's weird because Omega is right next to Van Cleef and Arpels, just upstairs from Tiffany and Bulgari, whereas Rolex is in the low rent district.


I know AZ is way out there, but were you by chance visiting a parallel universe 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> I've run into crazy in more than one country around the world. It's universal. In USA folks just prove it by speaking their mind vs other places that *keep it closer to the vest.*


Closer to the vest?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I agree with you, stupidity sees no boundaries.


Applies to all colours, age groups and nationalities.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Looked at this thread and really glad I'm in Australia. No way could an AD get away with this here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/rolex-d-holds-back-warranty-card-5207455.html


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I already have a built slot for one, but I didn't configure it yet (did the order over the phone during the lock down), should do it soon though, the dealership contacted me yesterday asking me to pass by for the configuration, but he couldn't confirm a delivery date yet


That's AWESOME mate!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's not the size that matters, it's the shape that counts!
> See how the lines "flow"?


It's all about the curves, brother.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How did your daughter's graduation go Sap?


Thanks for asking.

It was alright for a CV19 thing I guess. Dropped her off at the appointed time. Waited outside in the parking lot with Gramma. She came out and we had photos done. Gave her flowers. Went home.

Apparently while inside, she walked across the stage and received her diploma. It will all be filmed and edited so it looks like a flowing continuous thing with the entire class.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good technical video... but, if you want a true analysis, don't listen to the experts, listen to the guy who gets his hands dirty


Cool video

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's funny. Just imagine if that hat was worn in China.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They'd laugh

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just watched that Scott Kilmer vid. I suffered through it and agree that he makes good points. But I will never watch another one by him again.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And none of us do. I think 4-5 of us responded to that question
> 
> Brother of OoO


Is this one of those tests where you know the answer but then need to figure out the question

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> In line for a blood test and it's the freakin slowest place I've been to. Currently on an hour waiting and there were 6 people ahead of me
> 
> Brother of OoO


Probably the last place I'd want to be, i.e. in line.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Me in 72, age 10, in an undisclosed location in the US
> 
> View attachment 15240045
> 
> ...


Jman will know 

I used to have a model of the USAF version in my room.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> MCAS New River


Told you so

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> CraZy times
> 
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/omega-seamaster-300m-james-bond-real-vs-fake/


Kinda makes you think of the ticking Pepsi, Batman, SubC time bomb that'll explode when service time rolls around.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Why not... prob made in China.


Chuckle of the day

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've owned one Bremont that was OK but nothing all that special. I think they have to be sent back to the UK for service where they are assembled. I think BT owned one too at one time, and maybe he'll weigh in. If I were in your shoes I'd likely pass on buying one.


Over priced new but maybe pre-owned. Like many IWCs I think their styling is a bit blasé.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's not the size that matters, it's the shape that counts!
> See how the lines "flow"?


One of the best part of the Olympics is seeing who bombed on design.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The silver lining is you got a free beer.


BJ has decided to reopen pubs

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Finally caught up and now in the Euro vacuum. Time to work.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I already have a built slot for one, but I didn't configure it yet (did the order over the phone during the lock down), should do it soon though, the dealership contacted me yesterday asking me to pass by for the configuration, but he couldn't confirm a delivery date yet


Sounds like an unboxing reveal is on the way soon


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just watched that Scott Kilmer vid. I suffered through it and agree that he makes good points. But I will never watch another one by him again.


LOL. I had to delete the history on my YouTube so he will never show up on my recommend feeds ever again!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> One of the best part of the Olympics is seeing who bombed on design.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


You mean like the Columbian team?
Pull your pants up!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> You mean like the Columbian team?
> Pull your pants up!


It's done on purpose you know? The Columbians were cheeky.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's done on purpose you know? The Columbians were cheeky.


Seriously. On purpose?

The they should have gone the full Monte top and bottom


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's done on purpose you know? The Columbians were cheeky.


The USA team is not far behind in that area. 









But if it's "cheeky" you want, the Brits top them all!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Seriously. On purpose?
> 
> The they should have gone the full Monte top and bottom


They would if they could. 

It would stop the show


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The USA team is not far behind in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... I just love the Brits.

No see please, we're British


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks for asking.
> 
> It was alright for a CV19 thing I guess. Dropped her off at the appointed time. Waited outside in the parking lot with Gramma. She came out and we had photos done. Gave her flowers. Went home.
> 
> Apparently while inside, she walked across the stage and received her diploma. It will all be filmed and edited so it looks like a flowing continuous thing with the entire class.


Fair enough, understandable how it would be weird. Glad it went okay!

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> A 36mm DJ sounds like a great idea. That dial is not a favorite for me, although that's irrelevant since I'm not the one looking to buy it. Bottom line: you only need to please yourself with any acquisition. We promise not to throw rocks at you should you buy it. Well, maybe Bro Dog ...


Perhaps I can bring it out when others bring out their Omegas...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Perhaps I can bring it out when others bring out their Omegas...












Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations on the 10,000th post in SoOoO.


Thanks! Was aiming for 9999 and got lucky.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> It's not the size that matters, it's the shape that counts!
> See how the lines "flow"?


Yeah, looks like the excitement of winning caused her to lose control of her bladder..


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> Oh no! The Gif master strikes!


Nice pick up #9,999...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Brakes are for quitters.


And '59ing milestones is for winners...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> What's up with that weird gap on the bezel, on the right side of the watch, near the crown?!


There is a (almost) matching gap at the 12 o'clock mark on the bezel.

My guess is that they are trying to create some sort of trendy 15 minute marker giving the impression of different materials being used, but it ends up looking unfinished and tacky instead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I think it's supposed to be the 15 minute mark on a rotating bezel.


#neveraredhead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> *Was trying to grab 9999* and it skipped ahead.


'59 status may need to be adjudicated on given that admission.

Lol.

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Dick will pay you good money for that post.


Sir Dog could be sitting on a windfall then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> The "only" problem I have with any Alpha is the fact that it is an Alpha. While I was immediately smitten with the Giulia by its styling and everything it did so well, I couldn't get Alphas "heritage" from what they've built in the past. Also why I have problems with Saab, Kia, and a few more brands. I want the new Alphas to be great because honestly they're pretty amazing, but I just hope they don't fall to pieces in two years. Really hope it doesn't disappoint. Btw I dig the shyt out of yours.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Their racing heritage is pretty impressive.

I believe Enzo Ferrari started off racing Alfa's and they were the team to beat in 1920's motor sport...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Why not... prob made in China.


#neveraredhead










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Thought I've been doing that all this time? You mean I'm not?


No.
I'm a bot...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> I just bought this set from the 90's made in Australia.
> I also have working set the same, which I lost a 10mm socket and extension bar from, left under bonnet on test drive.


Are Kinchrome any good?

I won a set many years ago and they have been sitting largely unused in the garage...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Had my good samaritan moment this morning. A pup was sprinting down an adjacent street chasing two deer. No leash or human in sight. He came over to me and Jolene calm and happy. Luckily he had a tag and I called the owner. Good guy named Pirate.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep. I really gotta get my exhaust put on the caprice. Just never have the time to schedule an appointment.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They don't take much to sound good.
I believe the US got less restrictive exhaust than we did anyway due to our draconian sound laws.

Mine had solenoid activated bimodal exhaust that kicked in at 1,000 rpm and kept it quiet until 4,000.

Removing a fuse to stop it kicking in restored a good throaty note and improved response in the mid-range...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Closer to the vest?


Yup, "old people" expression that ensure the millennials can't follow the conversation.

"Gimme five bees foe a quarter"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> No such thing as a Benevolent Dictator


Maybe not in the real world.

Absolute power corrupts absolutely...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Kinda makes you think of the ticking Pepsi, Batman, SubC time bomb that'll explode when service time rolls around.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I keep thinking about this , I guarantee you many will slip through the cracks because 
1. Many don't own a loupe
2. Many can't see a thing even w a loupe 
3. Many don't have the tools to open the case back 
4. Many would never dare to open the case back even w the tools
5. Even if they open the back many would get confused -and not know what to look for ...

So in short yes it will be a major sh&t sandwich 
Horology house proved it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Are Kinchrome any good?
> 
> *I won a set many years ago and they have been sitting largely unused in the garage...*
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Send them over mate. I'd send ya a slab of VBs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Had my good samaritan moment this morning. A pup was sprinting down an adjacent street chasing two deer. No leash or human in sight. He came over to me and Jolene calm and happy. Luckily he had a tag and I called the owner. Good guy named Pirate.


You've done your good deed for a lifetime. God bless.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Their racing heritage is pretty impressive.
> 
> I believe Enzo Ferrari started off racing Alfa's and they were the team to beat in 1920's motor sport...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wasn't it the French who dominated the early years of motor racing? I know Mercedes were more or less unbeatable pre ww2 and also until they pulled out of GP in the mid 50s?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Had my good samaritan moment this morning. A pup was sprinting down an adjacent street chasing two deer. No leash or human in sight. He came over to me and Jolene calm and happy. Luckily he had a tag and I called the owner. Good guy named Pirate.


Nice work!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Yup, "old people" expression that ensure the millennials can't follow the conversation.
> 
> "Gimme five bees foe a quarter"


I thought you would have replied with a reference to this


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> From what I've driven, straight out of the box - Lotus Elise/Exige. The grip those things have is phenomenal and far beyond what you _should_ exploit on a public road. Take them to a track and the chassis grip just begs you to drive them faster.
> 
> Yet to read PF's thoughts on what else works straight out of the box.


You are not wrong.

I can't think of anything that is a better value example of a track ready car with a nod to road regs.

Once you go up in price range, there are plenty more though.

I'd imagine PF's McLaren could be driven straight onto a track as could many Ferrari's, (especially Pista/speciale) and any Porsche of the GT 2/3/4 variety as well.

I'd also expect the Nissan GTR that Al mentioned earlier wouldn't have any problems going straight from the showroom floor to the racetrack without modification...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> To be faiirrrrr a Miele WWD320 is more interesting that a Model 3


And runs cleaner...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I thought you would have replied with a reference to this
> View attachment 15241021


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> You mean like the Columbian team?
> Pull your pants up!


Lol.
I had to take a closer look to make sure...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Had my good samaritan moment this morning. A pup was sprinting down an adjacent street chasing two deer. No leash or human in sight. He came over to me and Jolene calm and happy. Luckily he had a tag and I called the owner. Good guy named Pirate.


The owner was named Pirate?

Did he have a parrot on his shoulder?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Sir Dog could be sitting on a windfall then...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not all Chinese are superstitious you know


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Send them over mate. I'd send ya a slab of VBs


Nah.
Not planning to get rid of them, just curious.
Never know when they might come in useful...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> No.
> I'm a bot...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You'll look good in pink!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wasn't it the French who dominated the early years of motor racing? I know Mercedes were more or less unbeatable pre ww2 and also until they pulled out of GP in the mid 50s?


The French almost certainly invented motor sport.

Mercedes, Bugatti, Auto Union all played a big part pre war, with I think Mercedes dominating the thirties with the first silver arrows. (Called because they were left unpainted to reduce weight).

Alfa did pretty well in the 20's and also won the first 2 modern Grand Prix races (Farina/1950, Fangio/1951)...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I know AZ is way out there, but were you by chance visiting a parallel universe
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm ready for the parallel universe any time.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Looked at this thread and really glad I'm in Australia. No way could an AD get away with this here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/rolex-d-holds-back-warranty-card-5207455.html


This is the first one I recall seeing in the US. I knew they were doing it in the UK, but I thought they had stopped.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Just watched that Scott Kilmer vid. I suffered through it and agree that he makes good points. But I will never watch another one by him again.


 I agree. Good points, but could have been done in half the time at half the volume. Is he the Archie Luxury of the automotive world?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The USA team is not far behind in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have we circled around to aerodynamics again


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice work!


Yeah but had he let the dog catch the deer he would have had lunch as well.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> You mean like the Columbian team?
> Pull your pants up!


The Brazilian team probably looks cleaner


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> The Brazilian team probably looks cleaner


I'm sure they take bikini wax much more seriously


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> The owner was named Pirate?
> 
> Did he have a parrot on his shoulder?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Owner was Pirate, dog was Steven. Thought that was strange.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good technical video... but, if you want a true analysis, don't listen to the experts, listen to the guy who gets his hands dirty


Went ahead and watched it. Had my coffee and didn't spill it, either.

Lé sigh. His rant about the current state of affairs about electric cars isn't far off (not enough charging stations, still-developing battery tech) but he was completely unaware of the point of Tesla barging into the luxury sedan space instead of slumming it among cheap econoboxes. Tesla did it to demonstrate for certain that electric cars didn't have to continue being the cheap homebuilt shytboxes that they'd been for decades.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably the last place I'd want to be, i.e. in line.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I feel like I'm in line at Lowe's every day lately.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Over priced new but maybe pre-owned. Like many IWCs I think their styling is a bit blasé.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Right? I get the theme that Bremont is going for (along with IWC's pilot watches) but it seems like an awful lot of money to pay for such simple dial finishing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rusty427 said:


> You mean like the Columbian team?
> Pull your pants up!


I knew this team pic wouldn't be far behind.

("behind!")


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Went ahead and watched it. Had my coffee and didn't spill it, either.
> 
> Lé sigh. His rant about the current state of affairs about electric cars isn't far off (not enough charging stations, still-developing battery tech) but he was completely unaware of the point of Tesla barging into the luxury sedan space instead of slumming it among cheap econoboxes. *Tesla did it to demonstrate for certain that electric cars didn't have to continue being the cheap homebuilt shytboxes that they'd been for decades*.


Yep! They have successfully demonstrated that electric cars can be expensive, mass produced shytboxes and people would still buy them!

I mean, the Tesla 3 long range is rated at having a range of just over 500 km. Meaning I can barely make it to Ottawa, but I can forget about Montreal...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I mean, the Tesla 3 long range is rated at having a range of just over 500 km. Meaning I can barely make it to Ottawa, but I can forget about Montreal...


Of course you can! You just need to stop for (calculating in brain) 10 hours to recharge. That's way more efficient than our miserable 2 minute fuel stops.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Not all Chinese are superstitious you know


You may not be superstitious but you would at least want to make sure that you got 8888, just in case?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Nah.
> Not planning to get rid of them, just curious.
> Never know when they might come in useful...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


To beat home invaders on the head with


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Have we circled around to aerodynamics again


Yes.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You may not be superstitious but you would at least want to make sure that you got 8888, just in case?


Chinese, especially Cantonese, see the number "4" as taboo as it sounds similar to "death". We have highrise buildings in Hong Kong that have no 4, 14, 24 floors, those numbers are skipped.

Well, I have a number 4 on my car license plate and I'm still living and breathing so there's that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Yep! They have successfully demonstrated that electric cars can be expensive, mass produced shytboxes and people would still buy them!
> 
> I mean, the Tesla 3 long range is rated at having a range of just over 500 km. Meaning I can barely make it to Ottawa, but I can forget about Montreal...


Would I use a Model 3 to drive all the way back to my hometown in the Midwest? Maybe, but I'd certainly need to plan my stops differently. My wife might be cool with half-hour recharges at Supercharger stations -- not like my single days when I'd only stop for gas, poop and pee at the station, and then eat my food in the car.

But that's a "But sometimes..." argument, too, that avoids even trying another solution. Sometimes I'd rather take a train across the country like we did in Germany and Austria, or maybe I could rent a gas car for these long hauls that I only take once every couple years anyway. I mean, off the top of my head, in the past three years, we've driven beyond that 250-mile range just six times (one of which, in NC, was just a smidge past 300 miles, likely within the Model 3's long range option).

Infrastructure always changes, too. We didn't always have concrete highways spanning the continent; we didn't always have gas stations in every neighborhood, either. Someone's got to realize that there's money to be made in building, or revising, infrastructure.

Remember that for quite a while, little fiberglass wedges like this thing were what everyone thought electric cars would remain doomed to be like.
https://www.craigslist.org/about/best/stl/5873319914.html


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yep! They have successfully demonstrated that electric cars can be expensive, mass produced shytboxes and people would still buy them!
> 
> I mean, the Tesla 3 long range is rated at having a range of just over 500 km. Meaning I can barely make it to Ottawa, but I can forget about Montreal...


Until it gets cold....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Until it gets cold....


I used to go to Niagara falls every winter with the wife (then girlfriend). In the morning the light will hit the trees' frozen branches (the water splashes onto the branches and gets frozen) and they all look like crystal trees. It's a pretty cool view.

I don't know but the cold never really bothered me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> That's kinda incorrect. Kinda. It's regional. Down here there's two types of racing. Drag and dirt track. Both very purpose built but still performance. I always chuckle when I hear about people having track days in their family cars. That M doesn't mean race car by any means. It's like playing paint ball. It's fun but nobody gets hurt and it's not real bullets.
> Even exotics (sorry PF) is a passion for supreme engineering that you will never truly experience the full potential of. It's all in good fun and a lot of strutting and showing off.
> Other than the Nissan GTR, I don't know of many "performance cars" that can truly hold that title. That thing was purpose built. The rest fall into the exotic, sports car, pony car, M sport dooshmobile categories. Just my take on the whole subject. Lol
> 
> ...


Nailed it. As much as I love vintage and modern BMW M cars, it's not a race car and I laugh when people think it is.

How about the Porsche GT3 RS? It's pretty purpose built.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Would I use a Model 3 to drive all the way back to my hometown in the Midwest? Maybe, but I'd certainly need to plan my stops differently. My wife might be cool with half-hour recharges at Supercharger stations -- not like my single days when I'd only stop for gas, poop and pee at the station, and then eat my food in the car.
> 
> But that's a "But sometimes..." argument, too, that avoids even trying another solution. Sometimes I'd rather take a train across the country like we did in Germany and Austria, or maybe I could rent a gas car for these long hauls that I only take once every couple years anyway. I mean, off the top of my head, in the past three years, we've driven beyond that 250-mile range just six times (one of which, in NC, was just a smidge past 300 miles, likely within the Model 3's long range option).
> 
> ...


Nope, sorry brother. Until there's a solution to improve the range, be it a change of charging speed or capacity, I'm sticking to the good'ol combustion engine.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Chinese, especially Cantonese, see the number "4" as taboo as it sounds similar to "death". We have highrise buildings in Hong Kong that have no 4, 14, 24 floors, those numbers are skipped.
> 
> Well, I have a number 4 on my car license plate and I'm still living and breathing so there's that.


YES! I remember that when I was a kid, my Mom, who is from Hong Kong, would refuse to live on a street or address with 4 in it. Also the front door needed to be facing a certain direction for good luck or something like that?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, sorry brother. Until there's a solution to improve the range, be it a change of charging speed or capacity, I'm sticking to the good'ol combustion engine.


This plus the lack of engine/exhaust sounds, which is so unnatural to me, are the reasons that I'll most likely never get a Tesla.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, sorry brother. Until there's a solution to improve the range, be it a change of charging speed or capacity, I'm sticking to the good'ol combustion engine.


Be patient. Gas cars used to suck, too.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Nailed it. As much as I love vintage and modern BMW M cars, it's not a race car and I laugh when people think it is.
> 
> How about the Porsche GT3 RS? It's pretty purpose built.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Be patient. Gas cars used to suck, too.


Not since I was born so...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> YES! I remember that when I was a kid, my Mom, who is from Hong Kong, would refuse to live on a street or address with 4 in it. Also the front door needed to be facing a certain direction for good luck or something like that?


Front door? Don't know about that. But some older generation would avoid windows that faced west, mostly because the sun would heat up the apartment and back then a/c wasn't as efficient. So that's got more to do with fengshui than anything else.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


>


But then again, Sabine would disagree that the M cars can't be raced.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning SoOoO... time to brush up on the Tax Implications of the (US) Federal Government's Response to COVID-19










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


>


The big-picture takeaway: Oil money was more important than anything.


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

I love to fish. I go a couple times a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

scheers said:


> I love to fish. I go a couple times a year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh ok... who are you trying to scam? Mod!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Uh ok... who are you trying to scam? Mod!


He's probably fishing here on WUS?


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

Scam? How would I scam? Someone posted a girl fishing and asked who likes to fish? Maybe my reply was late in this Tapatalk thing and it didn’t follow that post some time ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> Uh ok... who are you trying to scam? Mod!


 That was a weird one.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody like to fish?
> View attachment 15234837





scheers said:


> Scam? How would I scam? Someone posted a girl fishing and asked who likes to fish? Maybe my reply was late in this Tapatalk thing and it didn't follow that post some time ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If only there was a way to quote the post you're replying to...

Sorry mate but if you can't do it properly your replies would come out strange. Especially when your reply is to a post that's a couple days old.

I'm also on Tapatalk.


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

Ah ok. Thanks for the clarity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

scheers said:


> Scam? How would I scam? Someone posted a girl fishing and asked who likes to fish? Maybe my reply was late in this Tapatalk thing and it didn't follow that post some time ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gave you screenshots of how to quote posts using Tapatalk.

Long-press on the post you want to quote, and a popup menu appears with a "Quote" button. Use that.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

scheers said:


> Ah ok. Thanks for the clarity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're in Tapatalk on Android, touch on the post you're replying to in order to highlight it. Then touch the "quote" button on the top right circled red.

Type you message then hit send. Shouldn't be too hard to figure out.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I gave you screenshots of how to quote posts using Tapatalk.
> 
> Long-press on the post you want to quote, and a popup menu appears with a "Quote" button. Use that.


If he's on Android a long-press will bring up the "text selection bubble" instead.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Well that was exhausting so I'll call it a night and try to get some sleep.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Well that was exhausting so I'll call it a night and try to get some sleep.


Half of me is looking at her, and the other half is looking at that flooring and trying to determine what kind of panels it is.

#LockdownHomeImprovements


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Small earthquake just hit us in LA. 2020 has keeps giving!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

scheers said:


> Scam? How would I scam? Someone posted a girl fishing and asked who likes to fish? Maybe my reply was late in this Tapatalk thing and it didn't follow that post some time ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well apologies then for the sarcasm. Without quoting that original fishing post, it seemed weird.

Don't take me too seriously, no one else here does. :-d

Here's an olive branch and welcome to SoOoO!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Small earthquake just hit us in LA. 2020 has keeps giving!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I keep thinking about this , I guarantee you many will slip through the cracks because
> 1. Many don't own a loupe
> 2. Many can't see a thing even w a loupe
> 3. Many don't have the tools to open the case back
> ...


Ok I'm lost on what y'all are talking about but educate me a bit. Sounds like something I should know.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Went ahead and watched it. Had my coffee and didn't spill it, either.
> 
> Lé sigh. His rant about the current state of affairs about electric cars isn't far off (not enough charging stations, still-developing battery tech) but he was completely unaware of the point of Tesla barging into the luxury sedan space instead of slumming it among cheap econoboxes. Tesla did it to demonstrate for certain that electric cars didn't have to continue being the cheap homebuilt shytboxes that they'd been for decades.


I really like that guy. Coming from his background I can agree with most of his rants. Can only take him in small doses though. I wanna tape his hands to his sides. Put your hands down man.

My favorite all time car guys was the Magliozzi brothers that did Car Talk. Those two brothers on public radio stations. I believe they may have invented podcasts before it was a thing. You would have to be a somewhat hobby mechanic at least to get the humor but they were so damm entertaining.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Small earthquake just hit us in LA. 2020 has keeps giving!


I didn't feel it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Right? I get the theme that Bremont is going for (along with IWC's pilot watches) but it seems like an awful lot of money to pay for such simple dial finishing.


As I'm a pretty minimalist dial type guy, simple done right is beautiful and it doesn't take much to screw up the look.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I used to go to Niagara falls every winter with the wife (then girlfriend). In the morning the light will hit the trees' frozen branches (the water splashes onto the branches and gets frozen) and they all look like crystal trees. It's a pretty cool view.
> 
> I don't know but the cold never really bothered me.


I can only imagine how beautiful it must have been. We probably experience something similar if the weather changes abruptly and moisture freezes on the trees.

But the cold weather remark was aimed more at trying to make a road trip in an electric car when the mercury reads < -20 C

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Ok I'm lost on what y'all are talking about but educate me a bit. Sounds like something I should know.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Somebody linked an article on fake Bond Omegas that require magnification to detect.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I really like that guy. Coming from his background I can agree with most of his rants. Can only take him in small doses though. I wanna tape his hands to his sides. Put your hands down man.
> 
> My favorite all time car guys was the Magliozzi brothers that did Car Talk. Those two brothers on public radio stations. I believe they may have invented podcasts before it was a thing. You would have to be a somewhat hobby mechanic at least to get the humor but they were so damm entertaining.
> 
> ...


My wife still listened to old Car Talk episodes while she works. There's an incredible amount of information packed into those things.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> YES! I remember that when I was a kid, my Mom, who is from Hong Kong, would refuse to live on a street or address with 4 in it. Also the front door needed to be facing a certain direction for good luck or something like that?


Good ol' Feng Shui!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Nailed it. As much as I love vintage and modern BMW M cars, it's not a race car and I laugh when people think it is.
> 
> How about the Porsche GT3 RS? It's pretty purpose built.


It's pretty marvelous. That being said, I would prefer it with a lot less dressing. There's a lot going on with the exterior that I don't appreciate. The huge spoiler, front bumper is too much, goofy colors, just way too busy for a 911. Give me that performance with some base 911 skins on it and I'm game.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I really like that guy. Coming from his background I can agree with most of his rants. Can only take him in small doses though. I wanna tape his hands to his sides. Put your hands down man.
> 
> My favorite all time car guys was the Magliozzi brothers that did Car Talk. Those two brothers on public radio stations. I believe they may have invented podcasts before it was a thing. You would have to be a somewhat hobby mechanic at least to get the humor but they were so damm entertaining.
> 
> ...


OoO = "The Andy Letter" * 1000


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I didn't feel it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


TWSS 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Half of me is looking at her, and the other half is looking at that flooring and trying to determine what kind of panels it is.
> 
> #LockdownHomeImprovements


Well, she does make wood happen I imagine.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, she does make wood happen I imagine.


I can neither confirm nor deny


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I really wish Luminox would start using some automatic movements more often. This would be an epic watch if it were automatic. Even in quarts it's fantastic.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Chinese, especially Cantonese, see the number "4" as taboo as it sounds similar to "death". We have highrise buildings in Hong Kong that have no 4, 14, 24 floors, those numbers are skipped.
> 
> Well, I have a number 4 on my car license plate and I'm still living and breathing so there's that.


The SS Obesity had no staterooms with the number 4. None.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I used to go to Niagara falls every winter with the wife (then girlfriend). In the morning the light will hit the trees' frozen branches (the water splashes onto the branches and gets frozen) and they all look like crystal trees. It's a pretty cool view.
> 
> I don't know but the cold never really bothered me.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I didn't feel it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#TWSS


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> I had to take a closer look to make sure...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wouldn't be the first time you zoomed into a photo on SoOoO.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Half of me is looking at her, and the other half is looking at that flooring and trying to determine what kind of panels it is.
> 
> #LockdownHomeImprovements


I'm looking at the black gizmo on the desk and wondering what it is?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I can only imagine how beautiful it must have been. We probably experience something similar if the weather changes abruptly and moisture freezes on the trees.
> 
> But the cold weather remark was aimed more at trying to make a road trip in an electric car when the mercury reads < -20 C
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


they sell Teslas in Antarctica?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> I'm looking at the black gizmo on the desk and wondering what it is?


It's one of those newfangled, battery-powered, wireless bluetooth office phones.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> It's pretty marvelous. That being said, I would prefer it with a lot less dressing. There's a lot going on with the exterior that I don't appreciate. The huge spoiler, front bumper is too much, goofy colors, just way too busy for a 911. Give me that performance with some base 911 skins on it and I'm game.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ohh, you might like the 911R, the purist Porsche in the modern era.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Ohh, you might like the 911R is the purist Porsche in the modern era.


Yep better.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> I'm looking at the black gizmo on the desk and wondering what it is?


 What it _isn't_ is functional, unless it's wireless and battery-powered.

(Edit: NRA)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Not since I was born so...


Right... I am too old to care enough to go through the suck stage. And I do care about environment so there's that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

scheers said:


> Scam? How would I scam? Someone posted a girl fishing and asked who likes to fish? Maybe my reply was late in this Tapatalk thing and it didn't follow that post some time ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering if you were responding to my post. You like to fish twice a year. Lord help you if you like sex.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The Lord helps those who help themselves.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Highlight of day so far







Huckleberry milk shake


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Highlight of day so far
View attachment 15242469

Huckleberry milk shake


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not bad either


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Highlight of day so far
> View attachment 15242469
> 
> Huckleberry milk shake


I haven't had anything like that in 3 1/2 months. It looks delicious!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Half of me is looking at her, and the other half is looking at that flooring and trying to determine what kind of panels it is.
> 
> #LockdownHomeImprovements


Oh, she is wall to wall smooth hardwood, no doubt.

Maybe a thin running strip in the middle


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Highlight of day so far
> View attachment 15242469
> 
> Huckleberry milk shake





Betterthere said:


> Not bad either
> View attachment 15242477


I want... both!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Chinese, especially Cantonese, see the number "4" as taboo as it sounds similar to "death". We have highrise buildings in Hong Kong that have no 4, 14, 24 floors, those numbers are skipped.
> 
> Well, I have a number 4 on my car license plate and I'm still living and breathing so there's that.


Ah! Just the man to stare number 4 in the face and laugh 

We do have a hotel here in Perth that skips floor 13....

Either way you look at it, it's still the thirteenth floor whether you like it or not. Same as the 4th floor or 14th floor or 28th floor. In fact, 28 sounds like "easy to die" right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> But then again, Sabine would disagree that the M cars can't be raced.


Ah.. Sabine Schmidt. She's cute.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Well that was exhausting so I'll call it a night and try to get some sleep.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Half of me is looking at her, and the other half is looking at that flooring and trying to determine what kind of panels it is.
> 
> #LockdownHomeImprovements


That is cheap vinyl floor covering. Not even hardwood floor boards.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Small earthquake just hit us in LA. 2020 has keeps giving!


Crap. 2020 is really turning out to be a poo poo crappy year. Don't worry, only 6 more months to tough it out and get through it. We've come this far.

I hope that you and family are safe mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Ok I'm lost on what y'all are talking about but educate me a bit. Sounds like something I should know.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He's talking about fake Omega Bond edition.

Go check out the Omega forum and you'll see lots of people posting their fake watches on the fake busters and we are having a ball of a time poor ring them out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> As I'm a pretty minimalist dial type guy, simple done right is beautiful and it doesn't take much to screw up the look.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Minimalist? Does that apply to clothes too?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, she does make wood happen I imagine.





BarracksSi said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny


Hard wood?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The SS Obesity had no staterooms with the number 4. None.


Because...?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Not all Chinese are superstitious you know


You should see the number of vanity plates in NY Chinatown plastered with 8s. Ditto lots of businesses with tons of 8s in their phone numbers. Would make me nervous if my doctor requested 8s in his/her phone number... :-d


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the backyard while it's still ours...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie on guard duty


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still got Tiffany on...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the backyard while it's still ours...
> 
> View attachment 15242669
> 
> ...


Selling the house too?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is cheap vinyl floor covering. Not even hardwood floor boards.


Cool, so it's invulnerable to spilled coffee!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Uh ok... who are you trying to scam? Mod!


I'd just ignore his posts. He's just trying to post crap,to get to 100. Like I said earlier there should be a thing on the quality of 100 posts


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Highlight of day so far
> View attachment 15242469
> 
> Huckleberry milk shake


Plastic straw?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd just ignore his posts. He's just trying to post crap,to get to 100. Like I said earlier there should be a thing on the quality of 100 posts


Well looking at his first post on WUS ever...



scheers said:


> Is one of the rules of this blog that I need to post 100 times in order to purchase or sell a watch on this site?


So yeah, there's this. But hey, I'm all about second chances. Or maybe he's still on his first chance? Whatever. Just get a mod in here to be sure he's not from Nigeria. HAHA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the backyard while it's still ours...
> 
> View attachment 15242669
> 
> ...


Nice but I thought you guys already moved?


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

mav said:


> Well looking at his first post on WUS ever...
> 
> So yeah, there's this. But hey, I'm all about second chances. Or maybe he's still on his first chance? Whatever. Just get a mod in here to be sure he's not from Nigeria. HAHA


Yes, definitely not from Nigeria. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I want a 1200T Pro.


But a 1500T rather than a 1200T. Nicer movement and watch looks and fits better. Suspect there's a reason why jorgenl sold his 1200T as I did too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, maybe a 1500T Pro then.


 the orange dial is really out there. Look at the 1500T Caribbean that I suspect you'd like.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice but I thought you guys already moved?


Yeah, we moved but since the sale hasn't closed, we'll use the backyard and grill until then. It's like our country get-away...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Well looking at his first post on WUS ever...
> 
> So yeah, there's this. But hey, I'm all about second chances. Or maybe he's still on his first chance? Whatever. Just get a mod in here to be sure he's not from Nigeria. HAHA


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From Mrs. BSF.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Mrs. BSF.
> 
> View attachment 15242781


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Be patient. *Gas cars used to suck*, too.


Some still do.

Today I have a loaner 2019 Honda HR-V which is ugly, uninspiring to drive, impossible to get a comfortable seating position in, and has an anti-intuitive touch screen interface that doesn't even have Android Auto.

Who actually buys this rubbish?

Might explain why Honda is going down the gurgler in Oz...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


>


This reminds me...

Somewhere in an alternate COVID-19-less universe, the greatest sequel ever opened today. At least we can rewatch the trailer.






Six more months!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> I love to fish. I go a couple times a year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok.
So we've been polite, we've given you tips, and you still prefer to be random and annoying.

There may not be a rule against inane slow posting, but it's not going to win you any friends, or build the trust that you will need to sell something, when you do eventually get your 100 posts...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> Scam? How would I scam? Someone posted a girl fishing and asked who likes to fish? Maybe my reply was late in this Tapatalk thing and it didn't follow that post some time ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good.

Keep feigning ignorance. When you get to 100, the only thing you will need to post is "bump"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Half of me is looking at her, and the other half is looking at that flooring and trying to determine what kind of panels it is.
> 
> #LockdownHomeImprovements


Half of you needs to get out more...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> Well apologies then for the sarcasm. Without quoting that original fishing post, it seemed weird.
> 
> Don't take me too seriously, no one else here does. :-d
> 
> Here's an olive branch and welcome to SoOoO!


I'm not falling it.

He is just making his random 2-3 posts per day to not get pinged for speed posting and has no interest in participating...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> I'm not falling it.
> 
> He is just making his random 2-3 posts per day to not get pinged for speed posting and has no interest in participating...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Right now I wish he would post somewhere else other than SoOoO. His contribution is negligible. Pretty much comes off as a 10 y/o.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I'm not falling it.
> 
> He is just making his random 2-3 posts per day to not get pinged for speed posting and has no interest in participating...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


This, all the responses are a thinly veiled disguise to get to 100 posts whilst 'participating'.

Of all the garbage that is posted in here he responds to the things that only require a 5 words max response

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Right now I wish he would post somewhere else other than SoOoO. His contribution is negligible. Pretty much comes off as a 10 y/o.


I know. He should just post nice watch 100 times in the sub forums. That we he will also be off our radar

Brother of OoO


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Are Kinchrome any good?
> 
> I won a set many years ago and they have been sitting largely unused in the garage...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


They are a good enough like Omega! 
not sure if older ones made in Australia.
Nice prize 
Australia made the best spanners in the world imo.
All Australia brands made off shore now.
Stanley bought out Sidchrome.
Sidchrome are only mediocre- crap now.
Though their combination spanners are ok to use as they have same geometry.
Your Kingchrome probably better than modern Sidchrome.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I knew this team pic wouldn't be far behind.
> 
> ("behind!")


Now it is in front...xD


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You should see the number of vanity plates in NY Chinatown plastered with 8s. Ditto lots of businesses with tons of 8s in their phone numbers. Would make me nervous if my doctor requested 8s in his/her phone number... :-d


Why? Shouldn't the patient be nervous if said patient was no.4 undergoing surgery in theatre no.4 on the 4th of April at 4.44am?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the backyard while it's still ours...
> 
> View attachment 15242669
> 
> ...


Beautiful. I will quote it so I can see it again when I get to the post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Cool, so it's invulnerable to spilled coffee!


My parents have that in their house. They liked it initially but are starting to hate it.

There's a certain sponginess with walking on the floor but the worst part is that table legs and chairs cause a depression in the vinyl floor covering and leaves ugly marks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd just ignore his posts. He's just trying to post crap,to get to 100. Like I said earlier there should be a thing on the quality of 100 posts


LOL. He just drops in and posts responses so randomly that I don't even bother. At least not until he starts to learn some Internet forum decorum and respond properly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Plastic straw?


I was at Grill'd last night and realised that they switched to paper straws. The top of the straw got a bit mushy after a while and I was wondering if I was drinking paper.....

There must be health issue for humans if we're ingesting paper. C'mon, it's either the turtles getting straws in their noses or humans dying from a lump of paper mache in their stomachs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15242801


Hey! That looks like you!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Some still do.
> 
> Today I have a loaner 2019 Honda HR-V which is ugly, uninspiring to drive, impossible to get a comfortable seating position in, and has an anti-intuitive touch screen interface that doesn't even have Android Auto.
> 
> ...


Honda lost its mojo. Their sales figures in Australia is dismal and will soon pull out form our market.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. He just drops in and posts responses so randomly that I don't even bother. At least not until he starts to learn some Internet forum decorum and respond properly.


I don't know why "reply with quote" is so difficult to use.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Honda lost its mojo. Their sales figures in Australia is dismal and will soon pull out form our market.


Godfrey!

Mitsubishi cars are also dismal. Time to give the 30 year old Pajero a real refresh and not makeovers. There's only so much lipstick one can put on a pig. Crap suspension, crap engines, poor drive quality, poor efficiency, rubbish off road....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> I'm not falling it.
> 
> He is just making his random 2-3 posts per day to not get pinged for speed posting and has no interest in participating...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I'm rescinding the olive branch then...










I might get in trouble posting this. But it is of Gal so it might be ok.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I don't know why "reply with quote" is so difficult to use.


That's because he's not interested. All he wants is to post till 100.

Quoting takes a few extra seconds and it is just easier to come into the thread and type something and move on.

He's gaming the system and there's nothing anyone can do about it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I'm rescinding the olive branch then...
> 
> NSFW Image
> 
> I might get in trouble posting this. But it is of Gal so it might be ok.


That is always suitable. We've posted that before.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

scheers said:


> Yes, definitely not from Nigeria. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HE CAN BE TAUGHT


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> HE CAN BE TAUGHT


Of course! Nigerians are very smart people


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Of course! Nigerians are very smart people


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey guys. I was think right? I mean, the WUS major upgrade is happening this weekend and we're moving to a new platform.

Wouldn't it be funny if everyone's post count got reset to zero? Imagine the angst that will cause the speed posters. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey guys. I was think right? I mean, the WUS major upgrade is happening this weekend and we're moving to a new platform.
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if everyone's post count got reset to zero? Imagine the angst that will cause the speed posters. LOL.


Godfrey!

Not to forget my page one friends @Gunnar_917, @Betterthere, @Toothbras and @Cobia.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is always suitable. We've posted that before.


Well, in that case, I just embedded the image for clarity purposes.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey guys. I was think right? I mean, the WUS major upgrade is happening this weekend and we're moving to a new platform.
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if everyone's post count got reset to zero? Imagine the angst that will cause the speed posters. LOL.


All hell will break loose. There will be rioting on WUS.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's because he's not interested. All he wants is to post till 100.
> 
> Quoting takes a few extra seconds and it is just easier to come into the thread and type something and move on.
> 
> He's gaming the system and there's nothing anyone can do about it.


 Maybe Nike lawyers would object to his using their logo, especially once he starts selling.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> But a 1500T rather than a 1200T. Nicer movement and watch looks and fits better. Suspect there's a reason why jorgenl sold his 1200T as I did too.


Yep. Looking for a 300T Pro 50th anniversary.

Really retro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> All hell will break loose. There will be rioting on WUS.


For sure. Imagine Sticky with over 50,000 posts being reset to zero. 

Big Clive celebrated his 20,000th post last week. LOL


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Highlight of day so far
> View attachment 15242469
> 
> Huckleberry milk shake


Huckleberry! Sounds interesting. Not too sweet?
One thing I like about travelling is tasting new flavours.

Fried Artichoke hearts from Monterey CA.
Definitely a culinary highlight for my wife and I.
Never thought artichokes could taste so good, dipping source Devine too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was at Grill'd last night and realised that they switched to paper straws. The top of the straw got a bit mushy after a while and I was wondering if I was drinking paper.....
> 
> There must be health issue for humans if we're ingesting paper. C'mon, it's either the turtles getting straws in their noses or humans dying from a lump of paper mache in their stomachs.


I won't use a paper straw. Real plastic or nothing!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the backyard while it's still ours...
> 
> View attachment 15242669
> 
> ...


Hydrangeas are beautiful, look so healthy.
A simple joy sitting in the garden on a nice day with a cat nearby.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> I don't know why "reply with quote" is so difficult to use.


He finally did it


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> He finally did it


 Went fishing?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Walked past my tool box and remembered yesterday's conversation. These are all my 3/8 ratchets and my favorite little 1/4 just because I love it. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Walked past my tool box and remembered yesterday's conversation. These are all my 3/8 ratchets and my favorite little 1/4 just because I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that fourth from the bottom a Craftsman?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Walked past my tool box and remembered yesterday's conversation. These are all my 3/8 ratchets and my favorite little 1/4 just because I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking about! 
Nice  
Snap-on are a nice tool to use, one of my favourite.
The 1/4" looks like a beauty.
Some shifters.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Is that fourth from the bottom a Craftsman?


One of the shorter is a craftsman and one a Stanley.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I won't use a paper straw. Real plastic or nothing!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15242333


Lol


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Some still do.
> 
> Today I have a loaner 2019 Honda HR-V which is ugly, uninspiring to drive, impossible to get a comfortable seating position in, and has an anti-intuitive touch screen interface that doesn't even have Android Auto.
> 
> ...


Hey now...

... although even the AA/CarPlay version of the stereo has a crappy UI, too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Half of you needs to get out more...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Dude, the only "getting out" I can do these days is groceries and Lowe's.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I can only imagine how beautiful it must have been. We probably experience something similar if the weather changes abruptly and moisture freezes on the trees.
> 
> But the cold weather remark was aimed more at trying to make a road trip in an electric car when the mercury reads < -20 C
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Oh I see. Well, you know how we have battery packs for phones right? Perhaps Tesla will soon sell one just like this.

Elon you read it here first.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah! Just the man to stare number 4 in the face and laugh
> 
> We do have a hotel here in Perth that skips floor 13....
> 
> Either way you look at it, it's still the thirteenth floor whether you like it or not. Same as the 4th floor or 14th floor or 28th floor. In fact, 28 sounds like "easy to die" right?


"Easy to die" would be 24...just saying


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hard wood?


...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

scheers said:


> Yes, definitely not from Nigeria. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey you got the "quote" working, congrats!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey guys. I was think right? I mean, the WUS major upgrade is happening this weekend and we're moving to a new platform.
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if everyone's post count got reset to zero? Imagine the angst that will cause the speed posters. LOL.


A car forum I used to frequent pretty much died after the _second_ time the database imploded. So many DIYs, so much knowledge just up and vanished.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> A car forum I used to frequent pretty much died after the _second_ time the database imploded. So many DIYs, so much knowledge just up and vanished.


Several forums I participated in have died from failed database migrations. I haven't seen it happen with any as well-sponsored as WUS seems to be.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You should see the number of vanity plates in NY Chinatown plastered with 8s. Ditto lots of businesses with tons of 8s in their phone numbers. Would make me nervous if my doctor requested 8s in his/her phone number... :-d


416-888-8888!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Plastic straw?


Damn right. This is Montana.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

scheers said:


> Yes, definitely not from Nigeria. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How would we know? Your location says new York afterall.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was at Grill'd last night and realised that they switched to paper straws. The top of the straw got a bit mushy after a while and I was wondering if I was drinking paper.....
> 
> There must be health issue for humans if we're ingesting paper. C'mon, it's either the turtles getting straws in their noses or humans dying from a lump of paper mache in their stomachs.


See my post from other day? It was made totally from plant matter, worked like plastic, biodegrades... Problem solved.. OTH did I pay $14 for that drink?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's because he's not interested. All he wants is to post till 100.
> 
> Quoting takes a few extra seconds and it is just easier to come into the thread and type something and move on.
> 
> He's gaming the system and there's nothing anyone can do about it.


If so, he's slow as shyte.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> Huckleberry! Sounds interesting. Not too sweet?
> One thing I like about travelling is tasting new flavours.
> 
> Fried Artichoke hearts from Monterey CA.
> ...


Huckleberries big here... Wasn't too sweet. That mixed drink also had huckleberry in it. 
There's something about seeing your poop turn purple.

Pics or it didn't happen right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

How many here have ever worked in a tobacco field in NC in July?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> How many here have ever worked in a tobacco field in NC in July?


 The closest I can come is a corn field in Iowa or a bean field in Michigan. The latter wasn't miserably hot, but I had to endure the humiliation of being outworked by my grandparents.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

View attachment 15243401


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

View attachment 15243403


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> The closest I can come is a corn field in Iowa or a bean field in Michigan. The latter wasn't miserably hot, but I had to endure the humiliation of being outworked by my grandparents.


Well likely I could outwork you too.

Never mind... I'm guessing our governor never has... Masks in that situation could lead to death...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I won't use a paper straw. Real plastic or nothing!


Exactly! Next time, I will be travelling with my own straw!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> He finally did it


Because we are a tough crowd....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey now...
> 
> ... although even the AA/CarPlay version of the stereo has a crappy UI, too.
> 
> View attachment 15243259


Nice robot you got there


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> "Easy to die" would be 24...just saying


Yes, my bad. Yeah, must end in 4 right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> A car forum I used to frequent pretty much died after the _second_ time the database imploded. So many DIYs, so much knowledge just up and vanished.


Well at least WUS is doing it right. They're locking the editable version and will migrate everything onto the new platform before opening it up again.

Not sure if they'll be testing it first before it goes live. Only time will tell.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Nice car 

Hey, how about posting it in your Rolex/Tudor and your car thread?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> If so, he's slow as shyte.


Still needs to observe the 90 day timeline....

One or two posts per day and won't raise the red flags


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Still needs to observe the 90 day timeline....
> 
> One or two posts per day and won't raise the red flags


Point


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Several forums I participated in have died from failed database migrations. I haven't seen it happen with any as well-sponsored as WUS seems to be.


Happened here in 2007.... before my time, but I'm sure some of the mods and old timers will remember.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly! Next time, I will be travelling with my own straw!!!


Or we can be men and drink right from the cup!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> How many here have ever worked in a tobacco field in NC in July?


This guy?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Huckleberries big here... Wasn't too sweet. That mixed drink also had huckleberry in it.
> There's something about seeing your poop turn purple.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen right?
> View attachment 15243397


Looks tasty 
I'm going to have to taste me some huckleberry now.

You might like Vegemite.....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Well likely I could outwork you too.
> 
> Never mind... I'm guessing our governor never has... Masks in that situation could lead to death...


Distancing is the only workable approach in that situation.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Because we are a tough crowd....


Well, the world's tough, and it looks like it will only get tougher.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Distancing is the only workable approach in that situation.


Godfrey

I will say, I've worked on the range in Yuma with a face covering in July at temps over 110F. I was limiting exertion appropriately, though.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> Huckleberry! Sounds interesting. Not too sweet?
> One thing I like about travelling is tasting new flavours.
> 
> Fried Artichoke hearts from Monterey CA.
> ...


I love those! I even made a friend in Monterey thanks to them; I was having lunch on the terrace of a restaurant when this guy landed in front of me and started staring at me while I was eating. He gave me that look "are you going to share or what?"... turned out he loved fried artichokes; we became best friends


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I love those! I even made a friend in Monterey thanks to them; I was having lunch on the terrace of a restaurant when this guy landed in front of me and started staring at me while I was eating. He gave me that look "are you going to share or what?"... turned out he loved fried artichokes; we became best friends
> 
> View attachment 15243469
> 
> ...


Yeah! 
We went back for seconds.
We only get them pickled over here.
I did buy y some fresh ones when we were back in Aus, but a fiddle to prepare.
I like your friend, good he didn't bring all his mates.
I like Monterey, good food and race track.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> But then again, Sabine would disagree that the M cars can't be raced.


Cool video. She was great on Top Gear racing a van around the track.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Is that fourth from the bottom a Craftsman?


Craftsman make some nice tools too.
My tool kit is an eclectic mix


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Ok I'm lost on what y'all are talking about but educate me a bit. Sounds like something I should know.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We were also discussing, as Jman gently referred to it as the future sh1t storm, when many buyers bring their Rolexes and Omegas in for a service only to find out that their fakes.

It'll sure bring another dimension to my watch and fond memories thread.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Selling the house too?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He had to sell. The Homeowner's organisation has a no Tesla clause.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Cool video. She was great on Top Gear racing a van around the track.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah I caught that one too, that was CRAZY! Kamikaze anyone?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah I caught that one too, that was CRAZY! Kamikaze anyone?


Godfrey!
What do you know, I caught #10388...a very "lucky" no to have


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Plastic straw?


Let's not dwell on what BT had to do to get plastic

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> That's what I'm talking about!
> Nice
> Snap-on are a nice tool to use, one of my favourite.
> The 1/4" looks like a beauty.
> Some shifters.


Finally a Swedish invention that's useful.

The reality series Survivor is also Swedish ;(

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Finally a Swedish invention that's useful.
> 
> The reality series Survivor is also Swedish ;(
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Swedish cheese slicers are a great invention!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> How many here have ever worked in a tobacco field in NC in July?


Paid part of my uni tuition by working summers on a peach farm in California, not as much fun as working on my grandparents farm in Pennsylvania.

But the beers at the end of the day tasted so much better than nowadays.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Happened here in 2007.... before my time, but I'm sure some of the mods and old timers will remember.


Whoa! You go way back huh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Or we can be men and drink right from the cup!


It feels weird to drink from the spout of the beer bottle. Feels kind of like putting the lips around a circular tube, you know?

I don't know how to do it so the drink splashes all over and it gets rather messy.

I know some people are very good at it and they can cover the whole spout & neck of the bottle deep throat style and swallow all the juice. Nah, I couldn't do that. No skill.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Here's your chance Seiko lovers

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/FMfcgxwJWXVDFqKzbHkVkSdmGHXSFVbh


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It feels weird to drink from the spout of the beer bottle. Feels kind of like putting the lips around a circular tube, you know?
> 
> I don't know how to do it so the drink splashes all over and it gets rather messy.
> 
> I know some people are very good at it and they can cover the whole spout & neck of the bottle deep throat style and swallow all the juice. Nah, I couldn't do that. No skill.


Hmm... none of the above sounded right Bro Dog... maybe you should reread it?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny


And I will deny that I can confirm...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I really wish Luminox would start using some automatic movements more often. This would be an epic watch if it were automatic. Even in quarts it's fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a TAG Heuer Formula 1 clone...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Wouldn't be the first time you zoomed into a photo on SoOoO.


No.
It wouldn't.
Mostly Richard's...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You should see the number of vanity plates in NY Chinatown plastered with 8s. Ditto lots of businesses with tons of 8s in their phone numbers. Would make me nervous if my doctor requested 8s in his/her phone number... :-d


Personalised number plates with multiple 8's often sell for large sums here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

scheers said:


> Yes, definitely not from Nigeria. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that confirms it then.

Nigeria it is...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> They are a good enough like Omega!
> not sure if older ones made in Australia.
> Nice prize
> Australia made the best spanners in the world imo.
> ...


I'll have to check if they are made in Oz or not.

Either way, they aren't going anywhere...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It feels weird to drink from the spout of the beer bottle. Feels kind of like putting the lips around a circular tube, you know?
> 
> I don't know how to do it so the drink splashes all over and it gets rather messy.
> 
> I know some people are very good at it and they can cover the whole spout & neck of the bottle deep throat style and swallow all the juice. Nah, I couldn't do that. No skill.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> I'm rescinding the olive branch then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gal is * always* more than OK...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's because he's not interested. All he wants is to post till 100.
> 
> Quoting takes a few extra seconds and it is just easier to come into the thread and type something and move on.
> 
> He's gaming the system and there's nothing anyone can do about it.


Well,
The mods have absolute discretion, so let's leave it to them to decide...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is always suitable. We've posted that before.


#neveraredhead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


>


Sometimes a Gif is worth a thousand words


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey now...
> 
> ... although even the AA/CarPlay version of the stereo has a crappy UI, too.
> 
> View attachment 15243259


Can't comment on the Civic as I have never driven one, but this is the RS variant of the HR-V, so not the cheapest one, but it sure felt like a cheaper car...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


>


Congrats on picking up the new car...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Happened here in 2007.... before my time, but I'm sure some of the mods and old timers will remember.


Since nobody remembers.

I reckon I lost 60,000 posts in that debacle...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm... none of the above sounded right Bro Dog... maybe you should reread it?


Huh? 

Oh!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> No.
> It wouldn't.
> Mostly Richard's...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Richard's.... where?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Personalised number plates with multiple 8's often sell for large sums here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Really? I thought you could go to the DoT to get any personalised plate you wanted included PROSPER, RICHYRICH or GOOD LUCK


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Hahahah


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sometimes a Gif is worth a thousand words


Don't look now but I think she'll be very good at drinking beer from the bottle.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Since nobody remembers.
> 
> I reckon I lost 60,000 posts in that debacle...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nah, it can't be. You've only got 5,000+ posts


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> How many here have ever worked in a tobacco field in NC in July?


Nope but I get it.

BTW. Have you ever heard of Perique tobacco? The farm is about 5 miles from my place. Very cool story and facility. Old world barrel press tobacco barn. Very unique and interesting deal.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Time for dinner


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. He just drops in and posts responses so randomly that I don't even bother. At least not until he starts to learn some Internet forum decorum and respond properly.


Respond to toher people's posts instead ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Mitsubishi cars are also dismal. Time to give the 30 year old Pajero a real refresh and not makeovers. There's only so much lipstick one can put on a pig. Crap suspension, crap engines, poor drive quality, poor efficiency, rubbish off road....


I thought pagers were decent off road?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's because he's not interested. All he wants is to post till 100.
> 
> Quoting takes a few extra seconds and it is just easier to come into the thread and type something and move on.
> 
> He's gaming the system and there's nothing anyone can do about it.


Maybe we should just make 100 OoO posts in a day ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey guys. I was think right? I mean, the WUS major upgrade is happening this weekend and we're moving to a new platform.
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if everyone's post count got reset to zero? Imagine the angst that will cause the speed posters. LOL.


screw Jordan and his 29 posts I'm about to loose three zeros from my 29


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Whoa! You go way back huh?


Nah, I joined in 2010, but those guys were still complaining about "the crash" at that time.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Not to forget my page one friends @Gunnar_917, @Betterthere, @Toothbras and @Cobia.


We may be screwed but talk about sticky's fall from grace; and the canage to between us to be the new sticky


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For sure. Imagine Sticky with over 50,000 posts being reset to zero.
> 
> Big Clive celebrated his 20,000th post last week. LOL


NRA

also LOL 20k; people who do threads to celebrate xx threads. If I did one every time I past another thousand posts those threads would outnumber Rolex vs Omega


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Or we can be men and drink right from the cup!


Using one or two hands?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


>


You just get the car or had it for a while? How you enjoying it?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Damn right. This is Montana.


cope okay?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I will say, I've worked on the range in Yuma with a face covering in July at temps over 110F. I was limiting exertion appropriately, though.


The A/C in my old office died and the temp got up to 86F once. I too limited exertion that day.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> If so, he's slow as shyte.


haha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Happened here in 2007.... before my time, but I'm sure some of the mods and old timers will remember.


so my post count is safe?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I love those! I even made a friend in Monterey thanks to them; I was having lunch on the terrace of a restaurant when this guy landed in front of me and started staring at me while I was eating. He gave me that look "are you going to share or what?"... turned out he loved fried artichokes; we became best friends
> 
> View attachment 15243469
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Whoa! You go way back huh?


Not everyone came around in 2018 ;-)

I was here a whole three year before


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Since nobody remembers.
> 
> I reckon I lost 60,000 posts in that debacle...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


you also lost your start date if I remember correctly


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Nah, I joined in 2010, but those guys were still complaining about "the crash" at that time.


You've still been here 10 years


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You've still been here 10 years


Godfrey

And you Gunnar have been here 1/2 the time as M but have about 6 times his post count


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice work PF!!

We've daunted that guy's thread with Aldrin's ass:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/incoming-daytona-who-5208153-2.html#post52031175


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen Jenna in a while...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice work PF!!
> 
> We've daunted that guy's thread with Aldrin's ass:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/incoming-daytona-who-5208153-2.html#post52031175


A moon watch!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey!
> What do you know, I caught #10388...a very "lucky" no to have


Man, I need to learn my 5-digit references...

(edit). Ohh, the '88 part!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Man, I need to learn my 5-digit references...
> 
> (edit). Ohh, the '88 part!


Aim for 14060, 16000, 16014, 16233, 16234, 16238, 16570, 16600, 16610...next up...
All Rolex references, with so many coming up you can't miss.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It feels weird to drink from the spout of the beer bottle. Feels kind of like putting the lips around a circular tube, you know?
> 
> I don't know how to do it so the drink splashes all over and it gets rather messy.
> 
> I know some people are very good at it and they can cover the whole spout & neck of the bottle deep throat style and swallow all the juice. Nah, I couldn't do that. No skill.


(impossible to describe this without sounding inappropriate)

I think I was barely five or six years old when my dad taught me the trick to drinking from a soda bottle. Rather than cover the entire spout and suck it out, which not only risks spillage but also guarantees backwash (spit getting into the bottle), you leave a little air gap between the bottle and your upper lip. It's the same principle that you see on those bottle toppers that bartenders use to mix drinks, which have a tiny air passage that lets air into the bottle while the drink pours out.

Anyway, in practical terms at a party, drinking straight from the bottle saves the hassle of finding a cup, it's not quite as spillable, and (particularly if you're a woman) it's easier to protect from some ....... slipping drugs into your drink.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Aim for 14060, 16000, 16014, 16233, 16234, 16238, 16570, 16600, 16610...next up...
> All Rolex references, with so many coming up you can't miss.


And those are besides the only low 5-card straight possible in this shorter-as-prescribed thread, too (#12345).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It feels weird to drink from the spout of the beer bottle. Feels kind of like putting the lips around a circular tube, you know?
> 
> I don't know how to do it so the drink splashes all over and it gets rather messy.
> 
> I know some people are very good at it and they can cover the whole spout & neck of the bottle deep throat style and swallow all the juice. Nah, I couldn't do that. No skill.


From now on I'll refrain from drinking from the bottle...thanks for that mental image!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really? I thought you could go to the DoT to get any personalised plate you wanted included PROSPER, RICHYRICH or GOOD LUCK


Plates with popular names and numbers have been sold and allocated long ago and trade regularly on the secondary market...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Maybe we should just make 100 OoO posts in a day ;-)


That would be new...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Can't comment on the Civic as I have never driven one, but this is the RS variant of the HR-V, so not the cheapest one, but it sure felt like a cheaper car...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Last year, my wife was considering downsizing from her CR-V (I'm not sure whether she felt that it was just too big for her or that she thought she didn't 'deserve' it... I worked hard to talk her out of the latter since she deserves everything good) and we took an HR-V for a test drive. She said the same thing, that it felt cheap and kinda "meh". Feature-wise, it had everything we had gotten accustomed to, and nothing else in its size/price class could match it; but naturally, the spec sheet doesn't tell the whole story. She decided to hang onto the CR-V for a while longer after all.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Plates with popular names and numbers have been sold and allocated long ago and trade regularly on the secondary market...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yep, Hong Kong's record was $28M (USD3.6M) for the plate "28".

https://www.thestandard.com.hk/section-news/section/21/179563/HK$13-million-on-a-plate

Talk about having money to burn...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> you also lost your start date if I remember correctly


Yep.

It's almost like I was a different person.

I used to be respected in the forum in those days...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Reposting the Sabine video driving the 'Ring taxi...

What I'm cracking up about is how casually she handles the small talk while driving the piss outta the car.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> And those are besides the only low 5-card straight possible in this shorter-as-prescribed thread, too (#12345).


Hey!

I just scored a flush!

Well, the numbers *are* all the same colour...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Last year, my wife was considering downsizing from her CR-V (I'm not sure whether she felt that it was just too big for her or that she thought she didn't 'deserve' it... I worked hard to talk her out of the latter since she deserves everything good) and we took an HR-V for a test drive. She said the same thing, that it felt cheap and kinda "meh". Feature-wise, it had everything we had gotten accustomed to, and nothing else in its size/price class could match it; but naturally, the spec sheet doesn't tell the whole story. She decided to hang onto the CR-V for a while longer after all.


I haven't driven a CR-V, but I know a few people who have them and I don't recall them as feeling as "low rent" from inside as the HR-V.

Even my son's 6 yo Accord seems luxurious and better quality by comparison.

It's almost like it's their "giving up" car...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Point


Still a waste of time to respond to inane, worthless one-liner drivel.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I haven't driven a CR-V, but I know a few people who have them and I don't recall them as feeling as "low rent" from inside as the HR-V.
> 
> Even my son's 6 yo Accord seems luxurious and better quality by comparison.
> 
> ...


We intend on giving our CR-V to our parents (or at least that was the plan prior to CV19, considering the last time we visited and how ragged-out their hand-me-down Chevy HHR has become) and getting a smaller crossover for ourselves. She's also eyeing Kia and Hyundai for now. We'll see how things shake out later this year.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Last year, my wife was considering downsizing from her CR-V (I'm not sure whether she felt that it was just too big for her or that she thought she didn't 'deserve' it... I worked hard to talk her out of the latter since she deserves everything good) and we took an HR-V for a test drive. She said the same thing, that it felt cheap and kinda "meh". Feature-wise, it had everything we had gotten accustomed to, and nothing else in its size/price class could match it; but naturally, the spec sheet doesn't tell the whole story. She decided to hang onto the CR-V for a while longer after all.


Nothing wrong with a CR-V.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, Hong Kong's record was $28M (USD3.6M) for the plate "28".
> 
> https://www.thestandard.com.hk/section-news/section/21/179563/HK$13-million-on-a-plate
> 
> Talk about having money to burn...


The #1 plate in Victoria is owned by a prominent retail identity and is regularly seen around. The last time I saw it, it was on his E63, and if it ever went to market is expected to sell for $2-5 million AUD. (That's around $3.96 USD I think).

#8 is "believed to belong to an affluent Chinese family who own a prominent watch store on Collins St in Melbourne CBD and have a number of low digit plates within their collection."

I've seen it around on a Porsche Cayenne and more recently a Macan...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Aim for 14060, 16000, 16014, 16233, 16234, 16238, 16570, 16600, 16610...next up...
> All Rolex references, with so many coming up you can't miss.


Not quite. The rules for this is not getting the post but getting the post and owning the watch. That's how you claim those posts

I got 26600 in the old thread. Sporty got a couple of them.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> That would be new...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes, esp if you have 29 posts to your name and want to sell something

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Still a waste of time to respond to inane, worthless one-liner drivel.


No drivel here...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> 
> It's almost like I was a different person.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


Hey fun boys get a room ya

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Not quite. The rules for this is not getting the post but getting the post and owning the watch. That's how you claim those posts
> 
> I got 26600 in the old thread. Sporty got a couple of them.
> 
> Brother of OoO


So I can only go for 16014?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice work PF!!
> 
> We've daunted that guy's thread with Aldrin's ass:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/incoming-daytona-who-5208153-2.html#post52031175


That wasn't very nice of us to do that, now he will only see Aldrin's ass every time he will check the time; it's like the dead pixel syndrom, even on a 100" TV, if it's there, you can't see anything else


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey fun boys get a room ya
> 
> Brother of OoO


One of the best endings to a Simpsons episode.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> So I can only go for 16014?


Sadly yeah can only claim it if you got a watch. From memory in the only thread Sporty got 1016 and something else. I got 16600.

BT did anyone else get one of them?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> So I can only go for 16014?


Sadly yeah can only claim it if you got a watch. From memory in the only thread Sporty got 1016 and something else. I got 16600.

BT did anyone else get one of them?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> That wasn't very nice of us to do that, now he will only see Aldrin's ass every time he will check the time; it's like the dead pixel syndrom, even on a 100" TV, if it's there, you can't see anything else


Haha no and it,would be funnier if he sold it because of that.

Once you see Aldrin's ass you can't I see it. Shame because I think it's quite a nice looking watch.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> One of the best endings to a Simpsons episode.


Indeed


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> One of the best endings to a Simpsons episode.


Indeed


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> (impossible to describe this without sounding inappropriate)
> 
> I think I was barely five or six years old when my dad taught me the trick to drinking from a soda bottle. Rather than cover the entire spout and suck it out, which not only risks spillage but also guarantees backwash (spit getting into the bottle), you leave a little air gap between the bottle and your upper lip. It's the same principle that you see on those bottle toppers that bartenders use to mix drinks, which have a tiny air passage that lets air into the bottle while the drink pours out.
> 
> Anyway, in practical terms at a party, drinking straight from the bottle saves the hassle of finding a cup, it's not quite as spillable, and (particularly if you're a woman) it's easier to protect from some ....... slipping drugs into your drink.


Strangely enough, no one needed to teach me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> That wasn't very nice of us to do that, now he will only see Aldrin's ass every time he will check the time; it's like the dead pixel syndrom, even on a 100" TV, if it's there, you can't see anything else


Just included a macro of the buttmaster. :-d


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, Hong Kong's record was $28M (USD3.6M) for the plate "28".
> 
> https://www.thestandard.com.hk/section-news/section/21/179563/HK$13-million-on-a-plate
> 
> Talk about having money to burn...


I simply cannot respect that.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> so my post count is safe?


I'll say a prayer for you on the weekend.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You've still been here 10 years


To be faiiiiiir, I've only been posting for the last two or so.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And you Gunnar have been here 1/2 the time as M but have about 6 times his post count


Like for Godfrey and for referring to yourself in 3rd person. Jimmy likes that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Nothing wrong with a CR-V.


Yeah, it's just fine, and it's the nicest road trip vehicle we've had yet. It's also in far better shape than the HHR and Forester that our parents have, which is why she wants to give it to them. Mom is comfortable in the CR-V, which is a big deal since her back and knees are so screwed up.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No drivel here...
> 
> View attachment 15244367











Here's some drivel for ya


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Time for dinner


Dinner? Shouldn't it be breakfast or something? Are you in the same time zone as is Aussies?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Time for dinner


Looks yummy by the way


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I thought pagers were decent off road?


Key word is "decent"

Low ground clearance and too much front and rear overhang. Try negotiating a ravine or ditch and when you will be without your rear bumper when you exit the other side....

That's right, the design wasn't well thought through and the bumper acts as a sand scoop.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Maybe we should just make 100 OoO posts in a day ;-)


Sure. Race you to 100,000


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Dinner? Shouldn't it be breakfast or something? Are you in the same time zone as is Aussies?


Hong Kong is GMT +8, two hours behind Australia.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We may be screwed but talk about sticky's fall from grace; and the canage to between us to be the new sticky


A post count reset would be funny. Then everyone starts from the same plane. Old members had the benefit of the three word game etc to help them with post counts and they would get a thousand in a day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> NRA
> 
> also LOL 20k; people who do threads to celebrate xx threads. If I did one every time I past another thousand posts those threads would outnumber Rolex vs Omega


I figure you should really do a 30,000 posts party


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Not everyone came around in 2018 ;-)
> 
> I was here a whole three year before


LOL. I am posting at the same rate as Stick.

Not bad for a new member


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We haven't seen Jenna in a while...


Does she drink straight from the bottle?

Just wondering...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Does she drink straight from the bottle?
> 
> Just wondering...


Probably can do it without any backwash, either


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> (impossible to describe this without sounding inappropriate)
> 
> I think I was barely five or six years old when my dad taught me the trick to drinking from a soda bottle. Rather than cover the entire spout and suck it out, which not only risks spillage but also guarantees backwash (spit getting into the bottle), you leave a little air gap between the bottle and your upper lip. It's the same principle that you see on those bottle toppers that bartenders use to mix drinks, which have a tiny air passage that lets air into the bottle while the drink pours out.
> 
> Anyway, in practical terms at a party, drinking straight from the bottle saves the hassle of finding a cup, it's not quite as spillable, and (particularly if you're a woman) it's easier to protect from some ....... slipping drugs into your drink.


Ah! I hate drinking from the bottle because when I was young, I wasn't very good with the Coke bottle and somehow when I stopped to get take a breath, back pressure caused half the bottle to empty on my shirt. I hated the feeling of sticky clothes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Plates with popular names and numbers have been sold and allocated long ago and trade regularly on the secondary market...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I would think so since you've a much bigger population over there in Melbourne.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

@Galaga

Not a new car, not an Audi but another PO after a long day of desk diving










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, Hong Kong's record was $28M (USD3.6M) for the plate "28".
> 
> https://www.thestandard.com.hk/section-news/section/21/179563/HK$13-million-on-a-plate
> 
> Talk about having money to burn...


Crazy. What's in a number? LOL.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Strangely enough, no one needed to teach me.


Nor me - guess I learned while glued to a breast

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Crazy. What's in a number? LOL.





Sappie66 said:


> I simply cannot respect that.


Stupid really.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, Hong Kong's record was $28M (USD3.6M) for the plate "28".
> 
> https://www.thestandard.com.hk/section-news/section/21/179563/HK$13-million-on-a-plate
> 
> Talk about having money to burn...


Personalised plates in my state is only $150.

You can have BRO DICK or OOO BRO or ROLEX MAN

Me? I am buying my wife new plates that say U HIT U PAY


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> 
> It's almost like I was a different person.
> 
> ...


You are a different person


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Here's some drivel for ya


Dang. I wasn't aware that that could happen.

PS - does Cobia know?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The #1 plate in Victoria is owned by a prominent retail identity and is regularly seen around. The last time I saw it, it was on his E63, and if it ever went to market is expected to sell for $2-5 million AUD. (That's around $3.96 USD I think).
> 
> #8 is "believed to belong to an affluent Chinese family who own a prominent watch store on Collins St in Melbourne CBD and have a number of low digit plates within their collection."
> 
> ...


Plate no. 1 in WA is owned by an elderly couple who have it on their 15 year old Toyota Corolla....

I saw it on the road once a couple of years back when I was driving through one of the older but well to do suburb.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Not quite. The rules for this is not getting the post but getting the post and owning the watch. That's how you claim those posts
> 
> I got 26600 in the old thread. Sporty got a couple of them.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Correct.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Personalised plates in my state is only $150.
> 
> You can have BRO DICK or OOO BRO or ROLEX MAN
> 
> Me? I am buying my wife new plates that say U HIT U PAY


But then again, here's a little piece of fun trivia related to "lucky number" and Rolex - did you know that on the older Rolex certificates the area designation for Hong Kong was "400", later they changed it to "888"!

I don't remember when they made the switch so don't ask. 









Note: found it online, it was changed since 2001.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Personalised plates in my state is only $150.
> 
> You can have BRO DICK or OOO BRO or ROLEX MAN
> 
> Me? I am buying my wife new plates that say U HIT U PAY


I think they cost about 6-700 USD here but it's not a pay once and you're done type of deal.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Hong Kong is GMT +8, two hours behind Australia.


No, you're the same time zone as I am then. There's five time zones in Australia during summer and three during winter.

Perth or western standard is GMT +8, Darwin is GMT +9.5, Sydney is GMT +10


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Probably can do it without any backwash, either


That takes great skill!

I couldn't do it


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Magical dial!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, you're the same time zone as I am then. There's five time zones in Australia during summer and three during winter.
> 
> Perth or western standard is GMT +8, Darwin is GMT +9.5, Sydney is GMT +10


Got it 
SoOoO is an online encyclopaedia, learn something new everyday.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> But then again, here's a little piece of fun trivia related to "lucky number" and Rolex - did you know that on the older Rolex certificates the area designation for Hong Kong was "400", later they changed it to "888"!
> 
> I don't remember when they made the switch so don't ask.


Yeah, I am aware of that. Stupid really. People are so obsessed with the 888 that by changing the country code to 888, sales will go through the roof.

I bet that Alfa changed the 164 to 168


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think they cost about 6-700 USD here but it's not a pay once and you're done type of deal.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Not pay once? That's a rip off.

I think I am going to change plates just for the hack of it, because I can and it's cheap. LOL


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Magical dial!


That beautiful color reminds me of "Parker" Royal blue ink for fountain pens.

GORGEOUS!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, you're the same time zone as I am then. There's five time zones in Australia during summer and three during winter.
> 
> Perth or western standard is GMT +8, Darwin is GMT +9.5, Sydney is GMT +10


Why does a tiny little island like Australia have more than one time zone?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Personalised plates in my state is only $150.
> 
> You can have BRO DICK or OOO BRO or ROLEX MAN
> 
> Me? I am buying my wife new plates that say U HIT U PAY


Perhaps I should go with "DICKMUI"! 
"BRO DICK" sounds like I'm drinking from a bottle...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I am aware of that. Stupid really. People are so obsessed with the 888 that by changing the country code to 888, sales will go through the roof.
> 
> I bet that Alfa changed the 164 to 168


It's a good thing Alfa didn't change it to 167, which would literally mean "a dick"!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Plate no. 1 in WA is owned by an elderly couple who have it on their 15 year old Toyota Corolla....
> 
> I saw it on the road once a couple of years back when I was driving through one of the older but well to do suburb.


Really, do you actually want an easy-to-remember plate number?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Magical dial!


That's the best of the Genta-esque designs, with that stunning dial. My thinking man's version says hello:








A nice watch and colour, but yours is way better in both regards.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah! I hate drinking from the bottle because when I was young, I wasn't very good with the Coke bottle and somehow when I stopped to get take a breath, back pressure caused half the bottle to empty on my shirt. I hated the feeling of sticky clothes.


That's what Monica said.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what Monica said.


At which point, Bill called for his dog: "Come Spot!"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what Monica said.


At which point, Bill called for his dog: "Come Spot!"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ooops, it happened twice. #twss


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps I should go with "DICKMUI"!
> "BRO DICK" sounds like I'm drinking from a bottle...


It sounds entirely like something else to me....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Really, do you actually want an easy-to-remember plate number?


I remember when personalized plates like I0O10IO were a thing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember when personalized plates like I0O10IO were a thing.


That's cool! Imagine someone reporting that plate to the police. "One zero oh eye..... ummm .... eye oh oh one, .... nope .... one oh zero one...., oh nevermind!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That's cool! Imagine someone reporting that plate to the police. "One zero oh eye..... ummm .... eye oh oh one, .... nope .... one oh zero one...., oh nevermind!"


Yup, exactly. Supposedly it was to try to fool speed cameras, too, although I don't think it would really work.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey, I didn't know that there was ever a DJ with all-upright Arabic numerals.

Seen in DSW's New Arrivals section just now:


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, exactly. Supposedly it was to try to fool speed cameras, too, although I don't think it would really work.


Nope, especially today, where speed cameras are so clear and crisp you can see the corner registration tags very clearly on the pictures they send you in the mail.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, I didn't know that there was ever a DJ with all-upright Arabic numerals.
> 
> Seen in DSW's New Arrivals section just now:
> 
> View attachment 15245179


Pretty sharp looking. I like it since it's different Also gives you an indication of how good the Air King 40mm would look if they replaced the non-lume 3-6-9 with matching number styles all around.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> I'll say a prayer for you on the weekend.


Better take a screen shot


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Just included a macro of the buttmaster. :-d


And nice daument ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> To be faiiiiiir, I've only been posting for the last two or so.


Haha yeah and pretty much all,in OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Like for Godfrey and for referring to yourself in 3rd person. Jimmy likes that.


Got a like for Jimmy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Key word is "decent"
> 
> Low ground clearance and too much front and rear overhang. Try negotiating a ravine or ditch and when you will be without your rear bumper when you exit the other side....
> 
> That's right, the design wasn't well thought through and the bumper acts as a sand scoop.


That's like building a sports car with lift. Good job Mitsubishi


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure. Race you to 100,000


Nah just 100, only to rub it into people trying to get to 100 posts in a day ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I figure you should really do a 30,000 posts party


Lol the only significant post I remember making was 12k when I posted my green Sub. That happened in December 2018.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A post count reset would be funny. Then everyone starts from the same plane. Old members had the benefit of the three word game etc to help them with post counts and they would get a thousand in a day.


Lol yep. And the word association game


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I am posting at the same rate as Stick.
> 
> Not bad for a new member


Close, very close. Stick is 22.91 average posts per day you're 21.3 posts per day

Im at 14.94

these are overall counts from the day you joined though


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Close, very close. Stick is 22.91 average posts per day you're 21.3 posts per day
> 
> Im at 14.94
> 
> these are overall counts from the day you joined though


Godfrey. For anyone who is interested you need to

1. go into the desktop version

2. Click on the persons user name

3. click into about me and It's near the end of that page


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I’m about to hit a 5000 post chasm between Tribe and JDCfour


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We haven't seen Jenna in a while...


Good work BSF, good work!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah! I hate drinking from the bottle because when I was young, I wasn't very good with the Coke bottle and somehow when I stopped to get take a breath, back pressure caused half the bottle to empty on my shirt. I hated the feeling of sticky clothes.


We talking about spin the bottle?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Personalised plates in my state is only $150.
> 
> You can have BRO DICK or OOO BRO or ROLEX MAN
> 
> Me? I am buying my wife new plates that say U HIT U PAY


Hahaha how's her x3 going?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Plate no. 1 in WA is owned by an elderly couple who have it on their 15 year old Toyota Corolla....
> 
> I saw it on the road once a couple of years back when I was driving through one of the older but well to do suburb.


Lmao that brilliant. Don't want to think how much more expensive the plate is relative to the car


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Correct.


I love my typos considering that should be 16600. It's the stupid iPad keyboard. If I've made a typo I'm probably on the iPad


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Stupid really.


I never quite got paying so much for personalised plates. it's just a olate

i have plates but mine are the same format as regular content but have my initials and birthday.

the problem is when I call insurance companies. I have to double and triple check they're in the correct car as the two plates are very similar.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, you're the same time zone as I am then. There's five time zones in Australia during summer and three during winter.
> 
> Perth or western standard is GMT +8, Darwin is GMT +9.5, Sydney is GMT +10


No Bro Dick got Australia right ;-)

also Melbourne is in the correct Timezone


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not pay once? That's a rip off.
> 
> I think I am going to change plates just for the hack of it, because I can and it's cheap. LOL


We have to pay annually for personalised plates mine is like $100 extra

if you wanted to get something like 4DACHX then it's like $400 extra per year


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Why does a tiny little island like Australia have more than one time zone?


We're a bit like Texas. You've got the correct Timezone in one part of Australia, the one that Bro Dick referred to but then there's all these pissy states around us that want their own Timezone


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> if you wanted to get something like 4DACHX then it's like $400 extra per year


Godfrey I've seen said number plate on a fast and furious style modified Hyundai Excel.

I also remember listening to the radio like 15 years ago on a discussion about dumb number plates. One of his colleagues called in and mentioned said plate then said something along the lines of "funny thing is I've never seen him with a girl never mind one inside the car"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> At which point, Bill called for his dog: "Come Spot!"


Didn't he go look at his horse Chelsea later in the day?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nope, especially today, where speed cameras are so clear and crisp you can see the corner registration tags very clearly on the pictures they send you in the mail.


Driving today is all like gas, brake, honk, gas, brake, honk, honk, honk, punch


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Ooops, it happened twice. #twss


Hahaha nice!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


Nice photo.

B&W makes the hairs on your wrist pop...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> That beautiful color reminds me of "Parker" Royal blue ink for fountain pens.
> 
> GORGEOUS!





Sappie66 said:


> That's the best of the Genta-esque designs, with that stunning dial. My thinking man's version says hello:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! I had really wanted the AP 15202, but since it's unobtainable at retail and insanely priced in the grey market (sounds like new Rolex whining but on steroids), the Overseas seemed like the most logical choice. After the first few days, it turns out that it's the best choice. Absolutely love this watch!

And Sap, love the Defy Classic too! Especially how the bracelet glimmers and shines. Really cool. Plus it's got a solid movement in it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


>


Nice artsy b/w photo!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You just get the car or had it for a while? How you enjoying it?


I just got it. I'll post some pics over the weekend. I really like it. It is however much more complicated than my Hyundai Santa Fe. Not as user friendly.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> @Galaga
> 
> Not a new car, not an Audi but another PO after a long day of desk diving
> 
> ...


PO for life, brother!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I just got it. I'll post some pics over the weekend. I really like it. It is however much more complicated than my Hyundai Santa Fe. Not as user friendly.


Nice (well about getting and enjoying it). Post some pics when you've got time


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Why does a tiny little island like Australia have more than one time zone?


I dunno 

Makes us feel bigger?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what Monica said.





Sappie66 said:


> At which point, Bill called for his dog: "Come Spot!"


To lick it all up?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Ooops, it happened twice. #twss


Embrace double post


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember when personalized plates like I0O10IO were a thing.


That's no longer allowed. Non- binary is all the rage these days


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol the only significant post I remember making was 12k when I posted my green Sub. That happened in December 2018.


And see how far you've come.

You doubled your post count since then.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Close, very close. Stick is 22.91 average posts per day you're 21.3 posts per day
> 
> Im at 14.94
> 
> these are overall counts from the day you joined though


True, true.

We're gaining onto Sticky.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey. For anyone who is interested you need to
> 
> 1. go into the desktop version
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this information! I always wondered how you knew my post count per day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm about to hit a 5000 post chasm between Tribe and JDCfour


Yup. You've still got heaps of posts to get up to his level. It gets harder and harder the closer you get to the top.

Keep at it mate. We're all rooting for you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We talking about spin the bottle?


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha how's her x3 going?


Dunno. In workshop and no communication at all. Don't know WTF is going on with this lot of people. But l like the thought of putting new plates with the message U HIT U PAY.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao that brilliant. Don't want to think how much more expensive the plate is relative to the car


LOL. That's the ultimate reverse daument


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I love my typos considering that should be 16600. It's the stupid iPad keyboard. If I've made a typo I'm probably on the iPad


It's okay. Happens to me. My iPhone is too smart. I have already typed the correct word and it decides to change the word in its predictive text. When I forget to select the predictions, it changes it for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We have to pay annually for personalised plates mine is like $100 extra
> 
> if you wanted to get something like 4DACHX then it's like $400 extra per year


That's just a money grab. But I can understand why. I mean, the NSW government hasn't got any gold, diamonds, iron ore and gas royalties to collect. So the next best thing is car rego.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We're a bit like Texas. You've got the correct Timezone in one part of Australia, the one that Bro Dick referred to but then there's all these pissy states around us that want their own Timezone


Fun fact. We're closer to Indonesia than to Canberra....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey I've seen said number plate on a fast and furious style modified Hyundai Excel.
> 
> I also remember listening to the radio like 15 years ago on a discussion about dumb number plates. One of his colleagues called in and mentioned said plate then said something along the lines of "funny thing is I've never seen him with a girl never mind one inside the car"


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I just got it. I'll post some pics over the weekend. I really like it. It is however much more complicated than my Hyundai Santa Fe. Not as user friendly.


Enjoy 

You will get used to the technology and after a while you'd wonder why you didn't buy this car sooner.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


>


Nice sweater


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's no longer allowed. Non- binary is all the rage these days


Haha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And see how far you've come.
> 
> You doubled your post count since then.


More than doubled. I think i doubled it in a year. I've slowed down since then :-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for sharing this information! I always wondered how you knew my post count per day.


I thought you knew that info?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. You've still got heaps of posts to get up to his level. It gets harder and harder the closer you get to the top.
> 
> Keep at it mate. We're all rooting for you.


It's all going to plan until my post count gets reduced to zero on June 29th


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Dunno. In workshop and no communication at all. Don't know WTF is going on with this lot of people. But l like the thought of putting new plates with the message U HIT U PAY.


Serious? Didn't she only get it last year?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's okay. Happens to me. My iPhone is too smart. I have already typed the correct word and it decides to change the word in its predictive text. When I forget to select the predictions, it changes it for me.


Do you get th come up as 5 if you type the too quickly?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True, true.
> 
> We're gaining onto Sticky.


He's a sitting Sitting duck!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I thought you knew that info?


Maybe. I am a forgetful in that way.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's just a money grab. But I can understand why. I mean, the NSW government hasn't got any gold, diamonds, iron ore and gas royalties to collect. So the next best thing is car rego.


Nah we got nothing. We'd be ruined if we didn't have stamp duty on real estate.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fun fact. We're closer to Indonesia than to Canberra....


Lol that is a fun fact but if you consider the geography of Australia it isnt surprising


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Serious? Didn't she only get it last year?


Car - yes, got it in October/November I think?
Plates - we've always transferred it from the last car and the last one. We've got matching plates on ours.

In WA, we can go to the DoT to request new plates as often as we like. My neighbour changes his plates every year and that is because he is an arsehole and he probably has many enemies. Doesn't want people to tail him home from work.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Do you get th come up as 5 if you type the too quickly?


No. The text prediction learns


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah we got nothing. We'd be ruined if we didn't have stamp duty on real estate.


Oh yeah, and all the foreigners buying prime real estate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol that is a fun fact but if you consider the geography of Australia it isnt surprising


If you're in Darwin, you can practically paddle yourself across the straits to Indonesia 

I wonder why the boat people want to come from Sri Lanka or western Sumatra. Would have been so much easier to come from western Papua instead. Maybe they'll be eaten before they can get here?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I never quite got paying so much for personalised plates. it's just a olate
> 
> i have plates but mine are the same format as regular content but have my initials and birthday.
> 
> the problem is when I call insurance companies. I have to double and triple check they're in the correct car as the two plates are very similar.


It's definitely not for me. I prefer anonymity in my car.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True, true.
> 
> We're gaining onto Sticky.


Or you're becoming more sticky.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm at a measly 1.92 posts per day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Or you're becoming more sticky.


Maybe, maybe not. ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm at a measly 1.92 posts per day.


That's because you signed up in 2007. So you remember the big crash of '07?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Alright, speaking of crashes, I think I want to record my post count in all perpetuity, so I have decided to go back to my post #8888 here in SoOoO and do a screen capture.

Here is my post #8888 with my post count. Yeah, baby.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Got a like for Jimmy


Lol jimmy likes that too!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fun fact. We're closer to Indonesia than to Canberra....


Makes sense. Who the heck wants to visit Canberra.... I've been there and Bali was much more fun.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> cope okay?


Cope?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Still a waste of time to respond to inane, worthless one-liner drivel.


Wait are you pointing I did a 1 word post?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sadly yeah can only claim it if you got a watch. From memory in the only thread Sporty got 1016 and something else. I got 16600.
> 
> BT did anyone else get one of them?


Yes


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Nice sweater


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Strangely enough, no one needed to teach me.


I don't remember not drinking small Coca-Cola with peanuts poured in. Blandie Mae taught me I guess.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Where's nobby btw?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Stopped by the only Rolex AD in Montana today then I bought a watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I think I've put on 19 lbs in honor of CV19.
Ate this flat iron steak


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I think I've put on 19 lbs in honor of CV19.
Ate this flat iron steak
View attachment 15245915

Then old lady (my age) offered ne a cookie


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


I love the Blacklist / "Raymond Reddington" / James Spader!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Stopped by the only Rolex AD in Montana today then I bought a watch.


And......


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I think I've put on 19 lbs in honor of CV19.
> 
> <snip>


Does that mean that your 6 month supply of food isn't _really_ a 6 month supply?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> And......


Stopped by Walmart and got a Timex. Was missing indiglo


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Stopped by the only Rolex AD in Montana today then I bought a watch.


 Ooh, let's see!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> And......


Stopped by Walmart and got a Timex. Was missing indiglo


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Ooh, let's see!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

You guys see this master class GMT from ALS? Is ANYONE operating at this level?

Can switch dials between local and travel time, red arrow indicator for daylight savings, nighttime indicator rotates for both dials. Amazing....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15245945


It was a Timex like that that eventually led me to Hamilton. I had to give the Indiglo. Well not entirely, I still wear an Ironman to work out and have Weekender in the drawer.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> You guys see this master class GMT from ALS? Is ANYONE operating at this level?
> 
> Can switch dials between local and travel time, red arrow indicator for daylight savings, nighttime indicator rotates for both dials. Amazing....


I still haven't picked my worldtimer yet. I'd need to go full bespoke on my jackets to wear that one, though.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> You guys see this master class GMT from ALS? Is ANYONE operating at this level?
> 
> Can switch dials between local and travel time, red arrow indicator for daylight savings, nighttime indicator rotates for both dials. Amazing....


I sure am not operating at that level , not even close ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's the daily hydrangea pic.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Leftover pic from yesterday...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Where's nobby btw?


Good question. Where is Nobby?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Always gives me a tingle


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Where's nobby btw?


With any luck, he is pain free and out riding his bike everywhere...

@nobbylon 2

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Stopped by the only Rolex AD in Montana today then I bought a watch.


But you promised!

Does Mrs. BT know?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Makes sense. Who the heck wants to visit Canberra.... I've been there and Bali was much more fun.


Kuta Beach


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Cope?


With...?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> But you promised!
> 
> Does Mrs. BT know?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


$40 I figure doesn't count? I spent more than that on alcohol tonight.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Where's nobby btw?


Surgery done, pain free and hanging out with the beautiful nurse


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15245945


Looks nice


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My bartender here where I visit told me tonight she may be moving elsewhere in WY. Too many nyers and Californians moving in. She told me she loved me in case she wasn't here next time. I will count that as a win?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Surgery done, pain free and hanging out with the beautiful nurse


Really? That's good news.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks nice


If I was honest with myself....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Really? That's good news.


No, I recall some time ago he said he was scheduled for surgery and he did say when. I just couldn't remember if he's already had it or if he is still waiting for it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, I recall some time ago he said he was scheduled for surgery and he did say when. I just couldn't remember if he's already had it or if he is still waiting for it.


He had it. First report was good. Just wondering how he was doing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> He had it. First report was good. Just wondering how he was doing.


Then he must be out cycling and lying on a beach somewhere....


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Kuta Beach


Too many bogans and uni kids.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Seems legit.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Stopped by Walmart and got a Timex. Was missing indiglo


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> You guys see this master class GMT from ALS? Is ANYONE operating at this level?
> 
> Can switch dials between local and travel time, red arrow indicator for daylight savings, nighttime indicator rotates for both dials. Amazing....


That looks pretty impressive.
Maybe should go on PF's shopping list...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> He had it. First report was good. Just wondering how he was doing.


He's working on his Porsche and his friend's motorbike, so he must be feeling good


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Surgery done, pain free and hanging out with the beautiful nurse


His beautiful wife or the other nurse 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> If I was honest with myself....
> View attachment 15246301


How much radiation exposure per day

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> $40 I figure doesn't count? I spent more than that on alcohol tonight.
> View attachment 15246291


It's funny but any watch purchase, even a $40 one, is likely to be met with (jokingly), "You have too many watches" by Mrs. B5 or one of the kids, but a $40 spend on drinks or a restaurant meal is unlikely to draw a comment of "You have too much Alcohol/food".

Why are watches so frowned upon by normal society?

Just sayin'...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Surgery done, pain free and hanging out with the beautiful nurse


Hope so.

Mrs. Nobby is a beautiful nurse, so he's got that one covered...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> My bartender here where I visit told me tonight she may be moving elsewhere in WY. Too many nyers and Californians moving in. She told me she loved me in case she wasn't here next time. I will count that as a win?


First a watch, now this.

What on earth have you been up to behind Mrs. BT's back?

You owe that wonderful woman some lovin' attention...

(Mrs BT that is).

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, I recall some time ago he said he was scheduled for surgery and he did say when. I just couldn't remember if he's already had it or if he is still waiting for it.


He's had it and it was successful...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> He had it. First report was good. Just wondering how he was doing.


#neveraredhead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Perfect GIF for the occasion.

'59 is facing competition...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sold my old Hyundai Santa Fe in 4 hours.

Unbelievable.

Made some money over the residual payment 

Almost enough for a new sports Rolex.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

All caught up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Sold my old Hyundai Santa Fe in 4 hours.
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Nice.

Spend it quickly on a Tax deductible time piece that you need for work before you get hit with CGT...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> You guys see this master class GMT from ALS? Is ANYONE operating at this level?
> 
> Can switch dials between local and travel time, red arrow indicator for daylight savings, nighttime indicator rotates for both dials. Amazing....


Nope, not yet interested in the next level when there's still so many interesting designs to discover at this level


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> His beautiful wife or the other nurse


That's the wonderful thing about making a generic statement like the beautiful nurse. Read it which ever way and it is still a true statement. That is how soothsayers and fortune readers work. ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Hope so.
> 
> Mrs. Nobby is a beautiful nurse, so he's got that one covered...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Of course. That was what I meant. :-d


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nope, not yet interested in the next level when there's still so many interesting designs to discover at this level
> 
> View attachment 15246511


That's a very nice piece.

I had also just received my Friday Time+Tide newsletter and they were featuring the new Limited Edition TAG. For once, this is a TAG that I could be happy putting on my wrist. https://timeandtidewatches.com/tag-heuer-carrera-160-years-montreal-limited-edition/


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The End of Financial Year (EOFY) sale in Hardy Brothers. https://www.hardybrothers.com.au/collections/end-of-season-sale-timepieces?page=2

Umm.... the El Primero looks really enticing. Just wondering why there isn't a EOFY sale on ROLEX or Omega....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the wonderful thing about making a generic statement like the beautiful nurse. Read it which ever way and it is still a true statement. That is how soothsayers and fortune readers work. ;-)


You might have a second career as an ad writer for Rolex or other watch brands. Ever notice how when they write that they were first in developing something they usually include a number of qualifiers. Like we were first in putting a tourbillion in a wrist watch when what they mean is that they were first in putting one in a blue-dialled, 13 mm wrist watch with an alligator strap


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a very nice piece.
> 
> I had also just received my Friday Time+Tide newsletter and they were featuring the new Limited Edition TAG. For once, this is a TAG that I could be happy putting on my wrist. https://timeandtidewatches.com/tag-heuer-carrera-160-years-montreal-limited-edition/


Yeah I also read the article and liked the look of the vintage inspired Tag.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The End of Financial Year (EOFY) sale in Hardy Brothers. https://www.hardybrothers.com.au/collections/end-of-season-sale-timepieces?page=2
> 
> Umm.... the El Primero looks really enticing. Just wondering why there isn't a EOFY sale on ROLEX or Omega....


Some pretty impressive price cuts. Moser is one of my favourite (but over priced) dress watches, but they look best simply as a two hander with a dark dial.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Some pretty impressive price cuts. Moser is one of my favourite (but over priced) dress watches, but they look best simply as a two hander with a dark dial.


End of financial year is the best time to buy stuff in Australia as most businesses try to hit sales targets. Covid-19 helped as well....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Car - yes, got it in October/November I think?
> Plates - we've always transferred it from the last car and the last one. We've got matching plates on ours.
> 
> In WA, we can go to the DoT to request new plates as often as we like. My neighbour changes his plates every year and that is because he is an arsehole and he probably has many enemies. Doesn't want people to tail him home from work.


Haha

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Some pretty impressive price cuts. Moser is one of my favourite (but over priced) dress watches, but they look best simply as a two hander with a dark dial.


Really like their watches. Really don't like their name written across the dial like they do. Everything that is clean and classy about their watches is ruined by their ugly name across a fantastic dial. It's like bad graffiti.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Daily Jenna shot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Daily Tiffany shot.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> End of financial year is the best time to buy stuff in Australia as most businesses try to hit sales targets. Covid-19 helped as well....


My first thought was not good as justifying a watch purchase when the family wants their vacation could result in a conflict of interests culminating in divorce. Second thought was you guys are having winter (whatever that means). Still odd to think that your financial year is ending now.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Daily Jenna shot.
> 
> View attachment 15246875


We're in the middle of a heat wave. Jenna needs to remove a few layers before she over heats


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yeah I also read the article and liked the look of the vintage inspired Tag.


It is quite nice that Tag Montreal LE but 39mm (good) and 15mm thick (not that good)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I think I've put on 19 lbs in honor of CV19.


Heh! In college, kids get "the Freshman Fifteen", so this year we have "the COVID Nineteen"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15245945


You can't say "I missed Indiglo®" and then NOT show the Indiglo®.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> If I was honest with myself....
> View attachment 15246301


#NLA
NeverLookAhead


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! So is this the last day to post before WUS breaks?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> It's funny but any watch purchase, even a $40 one, is likely to be met with (jokingly), "You have too many watches" by Mrs. B5 or one of the kids, but a $40 spend on drinks or a restaurant meal is unlikely to draw a comment of "You have too much Alcohol/food".
> 
> Why are watches so frowned upon by normal society?
> 
> ...


Because to normal society, they're tools. It's like having too many hammers or too many Vise-Grips. A watch isn't "jewelry" like a shiny bracelet or a diamond ring.

Which is funny, because watch enthusiasts loooooove to talk about the toolish functionality of their jewelry...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Spend it quickly on a *Tax deductible time piece* that you need for work before you get hit with CGT...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh yeah, speaking of which --

Can't we use the argument that since Rolex is (supposedly) a charitable trust, then buying a Rolex is donating to charity?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh yeah, speaking of which --
> 
> Can't we use the argument that since Rolex is (supposedly) a charitable trust, then buying a Rolex is donating to charity?


There's a long winded thread in F2 about buying watches vs charity. Post this to get the F2 people all riled up. HAHA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. The text prediction learns


My phone must be a dumbass


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm at a measly 1.92 posts per day.


Lol what's the score with OoO posts removed


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yes


Nice one words response ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> There's a long winded thread in F2 about buying watches vs charity. Post this to get the F2 people in F2 all riled up. HAHA


Oh yeah, I forgot about that thread. I'll look for some sort of press release or corporate info that says "Rolex = charitable trust" in some form and then drop by.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Alright, speaking of crashes, I think I want to record my post count in all perpetuity, so I have decided to go back to my post #8888 here in SoOoO and do a screen capture.
> 
> Here is my post #8888 with my post count. Yeah, baby.
> 
> View attachment 15245819


Nice work!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My phone must be a dumbass


Programmer's maxim: "Garbage in, garbage out"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Makes sense. Who the heck wants to visit Canberra.... I've been there and Bali was much more fun.


I haven't been to Bali hoping to keep it that way


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> It is quite nice that Tag Montreal LE but 39mm (good) and 15mm thick (not that good)


It's the thickness that is truly off putting. I think in terms of proportion and that thickness should not be more than a third of the diameter. So if a watch is 40mm, I would expect thickness to be no more than 13.5mm


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Happy Friday! So is this the last day to post before WUS breaks?


Correct. I have already posted a picture of my favourite post with my post count so you all can remember how many I've got


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I think I've put on 19 lbs in honor of CV19.
> Ate this flat iron steak
> View attachment 15245915
> 
> ...


Went to get my blood tests results back and it was okay. That being said my bilirubin was a slightly high and my cholesterol was a touch high. The latter was the good cholesterol (HDLj pushing it over so all okay.

Of concer was my weight. I've lost maybe 5-7kgs. I don't weight myself but no idea how that has happened. It's not good though becuase I really should be losing weight. The exercise is actually less than lockdown. I gotta keep an eye on the weight and see how it goes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh yeah, speaking of which --
> 
> Can't we use the argument that since Rolex is (supposedly) a charitable trust, then buying a Rolex is donating to charity?


Absolutely! Now, the task to find a Rolex in the shops....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My phone must be a dumbass


LOL. Is it an iPhone?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Stopped by Walmart and got a Timex. Was missing indiglo


That did read you didn't get a Rolex


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice work!


Thanks. I work hard at it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15245945


Nice!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Because to normal society, they're tools. It's like having too many hammers or too many Vise-Grips. A watch isn't "jewelry" like a shiny bracelet or a diamond ring.
> 
> Which is funny, because watch enthusiasts loooooove to talk about the toolish functionality of their jewelry...


Pretty spot on post right here brother. Showed off my ratchet assortment the other day. Some of them are very expensive for ratchets. Why would I spend $200+ on a ratchet? Because it does the job better and it's a lot more durable than the cheaper options. Can this be relayed to tool watches? Dunno

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I haven't been to Bali hoping to keep it that way


Went to Bali when I was four years old. I decided that I didn't like it very much and have never been back since.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Always gives me a tingle


How does that compare to Strapify?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Do you guys know when is the H-hour or D-hour? Like when WUS will lock us out and go read only mode for the system migration?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Seems legit.
> 
> View attachment 15246339


Hahaha awesome meme


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Daily Jenna shot.
> 
> View attachment 15246875


Not her best shot


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Is it an iPhone?


Lol. Yep


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's the thickness that is truly off putting. I think in terms of proportion and that thickness should not be more than a third of the diameter. So if a watch is 40mm, I would expect thickness to be no more than 13.5mm


Wait, what? So this new TAG LE Carrera isn't anywhere near the svelte size of the similar one they put out some years back? smh.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Pretty spot on post right here brother. Showed off my ratchet assortment the other day. Some of them are very expensive for ratchets. Why would I spend $200+ on a ratchet? Because it does the job better and it's a lot more durable than the cheaper options. Can this be relayed to tool watches? Dunno
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sort of, yeah. You can buy a ratchet to do small jobs around the house long enough until you move out, or you can spend more and have one for the rest of your natural life. Just like I had a plastic Timex that survived a good 10-12 years until it cracked, versus my dad's watch that's still usable after fifty years.

It's why I'm lobbying for spending more on good tools as we keep doing our own home improvement projects. We can go cheap and they'll probably do well enough, or we can spend extra and never buy more again (crossing fingers).


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

This is a reminder of my stats just in case our datas get wiped out


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Perfect GIF for the occasion.
> 
> '59 is facing competition...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We got way too many hydrangeas....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Out and about...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Marendra said:


> Seems legit.
> 
> View attachment 15246339


Awesome! Lol


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Wanted to get more looks at Junghans' Max Bill and this was one of the first hits in the search. Great photography, and a good explanation of the historical significance of the Bauhaus school and subsequent art movement. Plus the Max Bill is a damned handsome watch. It's even got the date window in exactly the correct place, lined up in the circle of hour numerals.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Wanted to get more looks at Junghans' Max Bill and this was one of the first hits in the search. Great photography, and a good explanation of the historical significance of the Bauhaus school and subsequent art movement. Plus the Max Bill is a damned handsome watch. It's even got the date window in exactly the correct place, lined up in the circle of hour numerals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

So say if you we’re not in the market for a new watch at the time. What would be the one watch you would buy without question if you happened to come across a good deal?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> So say if you we're not in the market for a new watch at the time. What would be the one watch you would buy without question if you happened to come across a good deal?


With this ...probably...b-)b-)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Bro Sapp, it looks like you have one watch from every brand. :-d:-d

Nice watch ..:-!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> So say if you we're not in the market for a new watch at the time. What would be the one watch you would buy without question if you happened to come across a good deal?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Good question. Where is Nobby?


He's busy with the maintenance schedule for his riding friends and he's recovering good..|>


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15248217


Bro PF, I would be laughing each time when i look the time...LOL...:-d:-d...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Krish47 said:


> Bro PF, I would be laughing each time when i look the time...LOL...:-d:-d...


It is an amusing watch indeed, but nothing more, ie, I can't take it seriously


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> First a watch, now this.
> 
> What on earth have you been up to behind Mrs. BT's back?
> 
> ...


I'm actually quite chatming.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> So say if you we're not in the market for a new watch at the time. What would be the one watch you would buy without question if you happened to come across a good deal?


I don't think I could narrow it to one, and some of these would have to be pre-owned or vintage. These aren't all the watches that interest me, but they're ones that have stuck in my mind long enough that I probably wouldn't have second thoughts.

Zenith El Primero A384 reissue
IWC 3239
JLC Reverso (any of several variants)
Omega Pie Pan Constellation 
Seiko Diver (any of several)
Worldtimer of some sort (still haven't picked one, but in the meantime I'd grab a Seiko 6117 in good condition if I saw one. I almost did once.)
GMT II BLNR on oyster, especially 40mm - this would take some explaining. The statute of limitations hasn't run out on my OP yet.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Went to get my blood tests results back and it was okay. That being said my bilirubin was a slightly high and my cholesterol was a touch high. The latter was the good cholesterol (HDLj pushing it over so all okay.
> 
> Of concer was my weight. I've lost maybe 5-7kgs. I don't weight myself but no idea how that has happened. It's not good though becuase I really should be losing weight. The exercise is actually less than lockdown. I gotta keep an eye on the weight and see how it goes.


You can have mine. Lockdown brought on more fast food.

Last night lady had right eye swollen shut. Shingles aftermath. I asked did you get vaccine... Scheduled then CV19 hit.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mav said:


> Magical dial!


Awesome dial mate....|>


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> That beautiful color reminds me of "Parker" Royal blue ink for fountain pens.
> 
> GORGEOUS!


when i was a kid, only one guy in the whole class used to have couple of Parker fountain pens. In those days, schools only allowed Fountain pens to improve the handwriting. And the luxurious fountain pen we thought was a "Hero pen" till this new kid joined our school. And he used to take the parker quink ink to the school. And when he re-fills, kids used to stand around him to watch the process....:-d:-d. Funny old memories mate..









Hero pen below:


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I just heard that read only mode starts right no...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I used to own this one... beautiful watch 37.7mm dia, 7.?mm thick handwound.

Unfortunately dress watches are not for me...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We got way too many hydrangeas....
> 
> View attachment 15247417


Another BSF!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> This is a reminder of my stats just in case our datas get wiped out
> 
> View attachment 15247305


Congrats!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> So say if you we're not in the market for a new watch at the time. What would be the one watch you would buy without question if you happened to come across a good deal?


BLRO or possibly SS Daytona in that order


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15248217


What shirt would you pair that with?

alos the colours on said watch would go nicely with your new Fiat when it arrives


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't think I could narrow it to one, and some of these would have to be pre-owned or vintage. These aren't all the watches that interest me, but they're ones that have stuck in my mind long enough that I probably wouldn't have second thoughts.
> 
> Zenith El Primero A384 reissue
> IWC 3239
> ...


Thought I'd be a jerk and daument


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> You can have mine. Lockdown brought on more fast food.
> 
> *Last night lady had right eye swollen shut. Shingles aftermat*h. I asked did you get vaccine... Scheduled then CV19 hit.


:-(

I was expecting my sugars to be up. I did get told to cut back on my drinks though (it's about 6-8 drinks one night a week). There's a touch of yellow on my eye and I was quite concerned about it but the doc said taken together with the rest of my bloods I shouldn't be concerned.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> when i was a kid only one guy in the whole class used to have couple of Parker fountain pens. In those days schools only allowed Fountain pens to improve the handwriting. And the luxurious fountain pen we thought was a "Hero pen" till this new kid joined our school. And he used to take the parker quink ink to the school. And when he re-fill kids used to stand around him to watch the process....:-d:-d. Funny old memories mate..
> 
> View attachment 15248257
> 
> ...


Mate you reminded me of when I went to India as a 10YO. I'd just gotten a lari of Puma Discs and I remember walking around with my family and people would just stare at my shoes. I of course got a massive thrill about it being 10.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> when i was a kid only one guy in the whole class used to have couple of Parker fountain pens. In those days schools only allowed Fountain pens to improve the handwriting. And the luxurious fountain pen we thought was a "Hero pen" till this new kid joined our school. And he used to take the parker quink ink to the school. And when he re-fill kids used to stand around him to watch the process....:-d:-d. Funny old memories mate..
> 
> View attachment 15248257
> 
> ...


Mate you reminded me of when I went to India as a 10YO. I'd just gotten a lari of Puma Discs and I remember walking around with my family and people would just stare at my shoes. I of course got a massive thrill about it being 10.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What shirt would you pair that with?
> 
> alos the colours on said watch would go nicely with your new Fiat when it arrives


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

My stats before I become the new guy struggling for 100 posts and busted by OoO for speedposing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol. Yep


Your Siri must be different from my Siri


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


But PF doesn't wanna be pirate


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Your Siri must be different from my Siri


Yours works then?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Wait, what? So this new TAG LE Carrera isn't anywhere near the svelte size of the similar one they put out some years back? smh.


Yes, this TAG is thick. Look at the side profile. Nice watch though. I think the dome crystal adds the height and exhibition caseback was unnecessary.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> This is a reminder of my stats just in case our datas get wiped out
> 
> View attachment 15247305


It is good to know that you are well liked.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15248217


You gotta be Joking


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yours works then?


Can't shut her up


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I think it's starting...

My Tapatalk is a bit unstable. If the system crashes, I want to tell you that it's been nice knowing all of you.... sob 

Save for a few people that I know your mobile numbers and we will still remain in contact


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is good to know that you are well liked.


Funnily enough that didn't come up on mine. I think my ad blocker may have stopped it? I got those stats on my iPad

Bro of OoO


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Mate you reminded me of when I went to India as a 10YO. I'd just gotten a lari of Puma Discs and I remember walking around with my family and people would just stare at my shoes. I of course got a massive thrill about it being 10.


Ha ha..They may have thought you be a celebrity of some sort...:-d:-d


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How does that compare to Strapify?


Slightly thicker but very similar. I think her stuff is severely overpriced for what it is.

I'll wait until I put it on the watch before delivering a final verdict.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi fellas,

Word around is that this is where all the aussies hang out on WUS. Sydney guy here. 

The names dan, been collecting for a couple of years. All good to join in the converstaion?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Funnily enough that didn't come up on mine. I think my ad blocker may have stopped it? I got those stats on my iPad
> 
> Bro of OoO


I saw a post on the WUS site issues thread when someone posted a question about why he could see photos or upload photos and WatchSeekr said that it's because he has ad blockers turned on.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Word around is that this is where all the aussies hang out on WUS. Sydney guy here.
> 
> The names dan, been collecting for a couple of years. All good to join in the converstaion?


Sure. Welcome to the famous or infamous OoO. 

Most of your Sydneysiders are here. I am from Perth and we have a Queenslander here too.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Timelybehaviour05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fellas,
> ...


 cheers mate. Much appreciated.

It's good to see a lot of Aussie brethren on an international forum. Irrespective of the forum genre, it is hard to find Australians.

I'll jump in and try not to be one of those speed posting guys. Thanks again.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I saw the posts about stratify and decided to go and have a look. 

For me there looks like variety on the leather full grain straps but they are very thick and their pricing is a tad on the high side. Still nothing jumped out at me. 

Plus I have a few vintage pieces and a thick strap just doesn’t go on the smaller size marques. 

What’s the general consensus?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha..They may have thought you be a celebrity of some sort...:-d:-d


It was in 92 and long before the market was open like it is now.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Slightly thicker but very similar. I think her stuff is severely overpriced for what it is.
> 
> I'll wait until I put it on the watch before delivering a final verdict.


Interesting. I quote like the stratify one, it's very comfortable and was cheap.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Word around is that this is where all the aussies hang out on WUS. Sydney guy here.
> 
> The names dan, been collecting for a couple of years. All good to join in the converstaion?


Welcome! You get a lot of points for this post. More points for a Simpsons gif ;-)

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I saw a post on the WUS site issues thread when someone posted a question about why he could see photos or upload photos and WatchSeekr said that it's because he has ad blockers turned on.


There's a site issues thread?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure. Welcome to the famous or infamous OoO.
> 
> Most of your Sydneysiders are here. I am from Perth and we have a Queenslander here too.


Don't forget the Melbournian

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Welcome! You get a lot of points for this post. More points for a Simpsons gif ;-)
> 
> Bro of OoO


Just realised that you are coming up on 30,000 posts. I have gone past 18,000 and got my sights locked on 20,000. Here's hoping that the system migration goes according to plan.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I saw the posts about stratify and decided to go and have a look.
> 
> For me there looks like variety on the leather full grain straps but they are very thick and their pricing is a tad on the high side. Still nothing jumped out at me.
> 
> ...


They have 30-40% off sales every so often. That's when you buy from there.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just realised that you are coming up on 30,000 posts. I have gone past 18,000 and got my sights locked on 20,000. Here's hoping that the system migration goes according to plan.


I still got just under 1000 more for that.

So about a week's work if I want to post like I'm capable of posting. That won't be happening though

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't forget the Melbournian
> 
> Bro of OoO


Oh yeah, how can I forget Bro @Black5. LOL.

Now we need a territorian and a centralian to join us.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh yeah, how can I forget Bro @Black5. LOL.
> 
> Now we need a territorian and a centralian to join us.


Centralian? ACT or SA? Also Tassie


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Timelybehaviour05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fellas,
> ...


 I don't see a problem..... that's how we spell out here in western Sydney.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Dogbert_is_fat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, how can I forget Bro @Black5. LOL.
> ...


 are we trying to cover all states and territories? Like the idea. Then we need a token NZ and we have the band together.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Word around is that this is where all the aussies hang out on WUS. Sydney guy here.
> 
> The names dan, been collecting for a couple of years. All good to join in the converstaion?


Well crap another one


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Timelybehaviour05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fellas,
> ...


 I was drinking a coffee when I saw Anthony wiggle. Needless to say I have spent the last 5 mins cleaning the coffee off the floor when I spat it out from laughter.

Thanks for that by the way.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Word around is that this is where all the aussies hang out on WUS. Sydney guy here.
> 
> The names dan, been collecting for a couple of years. All good to join in the converstaion?


Of course it is. Welcome.
Just remember, Omega rules, Seiko dominates, Tudor is quite lame and Rolex is for wankers. I have a bit of everything.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Centralian? ACT or SA? Also Tassie


Territorian = NT
Centralian = Central Australia

Who cares about the ACT? Most of them are politicians anyway and they are too busy horse trading that they've got no time for us on a forum.

Is Tassie part of Australia? I remember seeing a map where Tasmania was missing from the mainland. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Can someone tell me what the message bar is saying? Doesn't appear on my desktop properly.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So say if you we're not in the market for a new watch at the time. What would be the one watch you would buy without question if you happened to come across a good deal?


Probably a batman.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I still got just under 1000 more for that.
> 
> So about a week's work if I want to post like I'm capable of posting. That won't be happening though
> 
> Bro of OoO


Just realised that in 20+ posts, I will overtake my fellow West Australian and Russian/Chinese watch moderator on page one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Word around is that this is where all the aussies hang out on WUS. Sydney guy here.
> 
> The names dan, been collecting for a couple of years. All good to join in the converstaion?


Ugh another kangbanger. Sup Dan?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Word around is that this is where all the aussies hang out on WUS. Sydney guy here.
> 
> The names dan, been collecting for a couple of years. All good to join in the converstaion?


Not another kangbanger.... ;-)

Im swedish by birth and queenslander by the grace of buddha

Welcome mate!!!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Timelybehaviour05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fellas,
> ...


 I have a bit of everything hahahaha.

Thanks mate


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Ugh another kangbanger. Sup Dan?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


#NRA


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Word around is that this is where all the aussies hang out on WUS. Sydney guy here.
> 
> The names dan, been collecting for a couple of years. All good to join in the converstaion?


Welcome mate.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can someone tell me what the message bar is saying? Doesn't appear on my desktop properly.
> 
> View attachment 15248739


This is what i see mate.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

So I'm working my a** off for a client deliverable due before midnight. Team has been on the phone straight since noon. Won't be able to catch up before passing out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> This is what i see mate.
> 
> View attachment 15248823


Thanks! Spoof email scam. Righty-o.

Cheers for posting that mate. I couldn't see the message on my desktop and was wondering what it is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So I'm working my a** off for a client deliverable due before midnight. Team has been on the phone straight since noon. Won't be able to catch up before passing out.


Well, we will see you on the other side of the migration but if the forum crashes, then I want to say that it's been nice knowing ya


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Word around is that this is where all the aussies hang out on WUS. Sydney guy here.
> 
> The names dan, been collecting for a couple of years. All good to join in the converstaion?


Uh oh, another one . Welcome anyway Dan. Am I correct to assume that you like Monacos?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I haven't been to Bali hoping to keep it that way


Have you been to Canberra? Lol.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> This is a reminder of my stats just in case our datas get wiped out
> 
> View attachment 15247305


To be faiiiiir, won't this post be wiped out as well?

(P.s. Nice work)


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh yeah, how can I forget Bro @Black5. LOL.
> 
> Now we need a territorian and a centralian to join us.


Who's the tasmanian?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Centralian? ACT or SA? Also Tassie


What he said ^^^


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> are we trying to cover all states and territories? Like the idea. Then we need a token NZ and we have the band together.


If your in Aus, then there should be plenty of Kiwis lying around.... just pick one. Lol.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks! Spoof email scam. Righty-o.
> 
> Cheers for posting that mate. I couldn't see the message on my desktop and was wondering what it is.


What _*isn't*_ there anymore is the note about the software transition.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


Is that when you put it back in the box to flip it? 

Really looks good to me. We'll see what MrsBS thinks.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So say if you we're not in the market for a new watch at the time. What would be the one watch you would buy without question if you happened to come across a good deal?


Why not?...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> BLRO or possibly SS Daytona in that order


Talk to Jman...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

New toy!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Who's the tasmanian?


No one. We will nominate bro @Black5 as an honorary Tasmanian, him being closest to the apple isle


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that when you put it back in the box to flip it?
> 
> Really looks good to me. We'll see what MrsBS thinks.


Hah, no. It's a keeper because my daughter wants it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> New toy!
> 
> View attachment 15249021


DeWalt's version of a Dremel?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My answer to my question, aside from a unicorn Rolex, is a Doxa — probably a 1500T Pro or Shark. Maybe the Carib but not sure.

Of course that might change when the time comes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My stats fwiw


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Talk to Jman...


I am on it small steps but trust me the plan is still in play


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Timelybehaviour05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fellas,
> ...


 Yeah I do like them. I had a cal 17 as well.

Right now I'm playing the vintage game.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Marendra said:


> Timelybehaviour05 said:
> 
> 
> > are we trying to cover all states and territories? Like the idea. Then we need a token NZ and we have the band together.
> ...


 bloody true!!! And if you ask them they all are qld supporters for origin. None of them have been there but they all barrack for them......


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> DeWalt's version of a Dremel?


Nope, they call it a "gyroscopic screwdriver." Takes standard driver bits in its chuck. You engage it with the screw head, push a button, then turn your wrist, and the motor turns on. The farther you turn the tool, the faster the motor spins. And if you twist it the other way, it changes direction. Super trick, super fine speed control, just the thing for little assembly jobs around the house.

This guy's vid sold us on it:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Nope, they call it a "gyroscopic screwdriver." Takes standard driver bits in its chuck. You engage it with the screw head, push a button, then turn your wrist, and the motor turns on. The farther you turn the tool, the faster the motor spins. And if you twist it the other way, it changes direction. Super trick, super fine speed control, just the thing for little assembly jobs around the house.
> 
> This guy's vid sold us on it:


That is SOoO cool! I could use one!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That is SOoO cool! I could use one!


Yeah, it looks like it'll be fun to use. We need to buy more IKEA stuff or something.

We also got a "speed square" and a cheap-ass jigsaw. Remember how I said I wanted to just go straight for the better, expensive-er tools? What we're gonna do instead is get cheaper stuff, and if we use it so much that it breaks, we will have "earned" our way to owning better tools. Makes more sense than blowing a pile of cash on something we only use a couple times.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My stats fwiw
> View attachment 15249047


Here's mine.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Coming back for a quick spec update before work.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Betterthere said:
> 
> 
> > My stats fwiw
> ...


 holy crap!!!! I was happy I cracked 100🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> holy crap!!!! I was happy I cracked 100&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;


I am a super poster. LOL.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks! Spoof email scam. Righty-o.
> 
> Cheers for posting that mate. I couldn't see the message on my desktop and was wondering what it is.


No worries mate, anytime 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> bloody true!!! And if you ask them they all are qld supporters for origin. None of them have been there but they all barrack for them......


Mate, it's Maroons... 










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Krish47 said:


> Timelybehaviour05 said:
> 
> 
> > bloody true!!! And if you ask them they all are qld supporters for origin. None of them have been there but they all barrack for them......
> ...


 my sincerest apologies to the people in here that happen to reside in qld


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, it looks like it'll be fun to use. We need to buy more IKEA stuff or something.
> 
> We also got a "speed square" and a cheap-ass jigsaw. Remember how I said I wanted to just go straight for the better, expensive-er tools? What we're gonna do instead is get cheaper stuff, and if we use it so much that it breaks, we will have "earned" our way to owning better tools. Makes more sense than blowing a pile of cash on something we only use a couple times.


That makes a degree of sense.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> when i was a kid only one guy in the whole class used to have couple of Parker fountain pens. In those days schools only allowed Fountain pens to improve the handwriting. And the luxurious fountain pen we thought was a "Hero pen" till this new kid joined our school. And he used to take the parker quink ink to the school. And when he re-fill kids used to stand around him to watch the process....:-d:-d. Funny old memories mate..
> 
> View attachment 15248257
> 
> ...


What do you know! Hero (英雄牌) was my first too! Vaguely remember that one leaking ink and soiled my school shirt pocket way back then...

Good times. So much simpler when you're a kid.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Nope, they call it a "gyroscopic screwdriver." Takes standard driver bits in its chuck. You engage it with the screw head, push a button, then turn your wrist, and the motor turns on. The farther you turn the tool, the faster the motor spins. And if you twist it the other way, it changes direction. Super trick, super fine speed control, just the thing for little assembly jobs around the house.
> 
> This guy's vid sold us on it:


Nice gadget for lazy occasional tinkerer that needs motivation before screwing; real men use this









Disclaimer: I am not affiliated in any shape or form with Facom, and I didn't get paid to post this image


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> my sincerest apologies to the people in here that happen to reside in qld


None required mate.. that was a tongue in cheek.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> What do you know! Hero (英雄牌) was my first too! Vaguely remember that one leaking ink and soiled my school shirt pocket way back then...
> 
> Good times. So much simpler when you're a kid.


Hero pen rocks during my school days mate...

There were three main colours available for the Hero pen - Black, Green and brown.. I had all three and used to swap the upper and bottom halves of each as customisation. LOL... that was real fun at that time..:-d:-d

As you said, really good times.....miss those days....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice gadget for lazy occasional tinkerer that needs motivation before screwing; real men use this
> 
> View attachment 15249147
> 
> ...


Okay Facom.... I just had a light bulb moment. I think my next brand of manly man's tools are going to be called Fack-em Tools. Yeah, it's got a nice ring to it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> None required mate.. that was a tongue in cheek.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


LOL. Don't think that's what he really meant


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Don't think that's what he really meant


Yup, I know mate.. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Krish47 said:
> 
> 
> > None required mate.. that was a tongue in cheek.
> ...


 someone got it


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay Facom.... I just had a light bulb moment. I think my next brand of manly man's tools are going to be called Fack-em Tools. Yeah, it's got a nice ring to it.


Light bulb moment from another light bulb moment: how about Screw-em Tools?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Dogbert_is_fat said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Facom.... I just had a light bulb moment. I think my next brand of manly man's tools are going to be called Fack-em Tools. Yeah, it's got a nice ring to it.
> ...


 I can just see the ad now. " the new screw em good from fack-em tools. look how It effortlessly fastens even the most stubborn of nuts...."


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Review on GO senator. Looks good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Light bulb moment from another light bulb moment: how about Screw-em Tools?


Now we're talking! 

Bet all the bogans will be lining up to get themselves a set of Screw-em tools!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I can just see the ad now. " the new screw em good from fack-em tools. look how It effortlessly fastens even the most stubborn of nuts...."


Now, that is very, very disturbing. Fack-em Tool Company does not recommend the use of Screw-em drivers to fasten nuts....

Screw-em drivers should only be used in the proper way to screw into them holes.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Krish47 said:


> Review on GO senator. Looks good.


It's a very nice looking watch, but at 44mm, for a dress watch, it wears VERY big; even when you see it laying on the tray at the shop, it looks huge


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now we're talking!
> 
> Bet all the bogans will be lining up to get themselves a set of Screw-em tools!


Bro Dog, we definitely have to go into business together


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's a very nice looking watch, but at 44mm, for a dress watch, it wears VERY big; even when you see it laying on the tray at the shop, *it looks huge*


Exactly my thoughts mate |>

They made a great watch, went their own way for the innovation. But let down by the 44mm...its sad..:-(


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Krish47 said:


> Panerol Forte said:
> 
> 
> > It's a very nice looking watch, but at 44mm, for a dress watch, it wears VERY big; even when you see it laying on the tray at the shop, *it looks huge*
> ...


 in general, I'm a bit over massive watches. I have average wrists, by no means small. I can wear a seamaster 300 and it doesn't look big but my wrists aren't massive either. But we are seeing some over proportioned dinner plates getting designed. They have lost the elegance of some of the more vintage sizes and styles.

Just my two c.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

This place still up and running?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF is gonna miss her garden...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Shot that caused Mrs. BSF to roll her eyes...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sitting in the backyard...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Found this old pic of Lucy helping manage our portfolio...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I see that it is! Then allow me to photobomb...

All this gyroscopic screwdriver talk makes me want a sonic screw...driver with one of these ladies. Frequency set to hypersonic


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I am on it small steps but trust me the plan is still in play


Heh heh.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's a very nice looking watch, but at 44mm, for a dress watch, it wears VERY big; even when you see it laying on the tray at the shop, it looks huge





Krish47 said:


> Exactly my thoughts mate |>
> 
> They made a great watch, went their own way for the innovation. But let down by the 44mm...its sad..:-(


Sissy wrists. 
Watch aint so big. Little short lugs and narrow strap. Statement piece for sure. Kinda like Panerai it's a bold watch. Makes you look. I'm not a fan of it kinda busy but I get it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF is gonna miss her garden...
> 
> View attachment 15249493
> 
> ...


Beautiful flowers. Did Mrs BSF take some and put into a couple of pots to grow in your new apartment?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I see that it is! Then allow me to photobomb...
> 
> All this gyroscopic screwdriver talk makes me want a sonic screw...driver with one of these ladies. Frequency set to hypersonic


I'm loving #2&3. It would be a Hard Choice between the two. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Beautiful flowers. Did Mrs BSF take some and put into a couple of pots to grow in your new apartment?


Why, yes she did.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF is gonna miss her garden...
> 
> View attachment 15249493
> 
> ...


Move back ? Move away ? Move here ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nope, not yet interested in the next level when there's still so many interesting designs to discover at this level
> 
> View attachment 15246511
> 
> View attachment 15246513


Ω seem to have got this one pretty right.
I'm still waiting to actually see one though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Ω seem to have got this one pretty right.
> I'm still waiting to actually see one though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It's pretty excellent. The dial work is impressive. Great piece.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a very nice piece.
> 
> I had also just received my Friday Time+Tide newsletter and they were featuring the new Limited Edition TAG. For once, this is a TAG that I could be happy putting on my wrist. https://timeandtidewatches.com/tag-heuer-carrera-160-years-montreal-limited-edition/


The Carrera range has always had some fine looking pieces and it's a chronograph icon.

The yellow touches seem a little too much though, but otherwise it's a beauty...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Nope, they call it a "gyroscopic screwdriver." Takes standard driver bits in its chuck. You engage it with the screw head, push a button, then turn your wrist, and the motor turns on. The farther you turn the tool, the faster the motor spins. And if you twist it the other way, it changes direction. Super trick, super fine speed control, just the thing for little assembly jobs around the house.
> 
> This guy's vid sold us on it:


Tools for screwing! What's next?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Deflowering her flowers was what she was probably thinking 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

we're back on!!!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

shazam


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@BSF PM me your details


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> we're back on!!!!


Looks like you have the #1 post for SoOoO on the new and improved WUS.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Hasn't anyone figured out how to find the last unread post in a thread?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We're back!!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Wooooo! Post count survived! And the new layout is neat.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Wooooo! Post count survived! And the new layout is neat.


And I will restart things with this. I don't really post picture of my sub, so here it is.

Foreground - sub

Background - deck in progress in the mountains


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been waiting to post this...

Charlie: "Dude, you're really gonna wear that??"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We're back!!


Be sure to PM JMAN ASAP as he's chomping at the bit right now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Be sure to PM JMAN ASAP as he's chomping at the bit right now.











Worn this past 3-4 days but will maybe switch to my Bloodhound AK later today.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

great being back but now I've got to learn how to navigate again


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> great being back but now I've got to learn how to navigate again


Luckily the app works just as it did before.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Through the weekend something good happened...

So I drove my friend's Boxster on Saturday after dinner for a short trip. Nothing crazy obviously given it's a friend's car and it's brand-new. Less than a thousand kms driven.

Initial thoughts after taking it through the winding hillside route - agile, precise...think where you want to place the front end and it's there. Can easily be tossed into a bend without giving it any thought. I was surprised there was some occasional rattling from the drivers door panel, and the sound inside the cabin from the flat-four is "uninspiring" to put it mildly. But all in all the experience was positive and entertaining.

I have one question though - why the heck is the brake pedal so high relative to the gas? Given, it's not much worse from my old BMW 3 but I thought it'd make more sense if they were closer together?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jman, you got mail. 😊


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

WE ARE BACK BABY!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Had nothing going on this weekend, so actually had to resort to this...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Same plant with more flowers sprouting over the last few days...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Lest we forget what this thread is all about...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Why it doesn't suck to be a rock star...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why it doesn't suck to be a rock star...
> 
> View attachment 15323836


Once more...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Had a long day today doing photoshoots so I'm calling it a night.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Hasn't anyone figured out how to find the last unread post in a thread?


Fawk no, I haven't. All my thread subscriptions are gone, too. Feels like I'm starting over (and the new layout has a LOT of wasted white space on desktop, and clickable controls don't look like buttons anymore...)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Through the weekend something good happened...
> 
> So I drove my friend's Boxster on Saturday after dinner for a short trip. Nothing crazy obviously given it's a friend's car and it's brand-new. Less than a thousand kms driven.
> 
> ...


Because -- I think -- if you're doing heel-toe and need to tap the gas, it works easier if the two pedals are near level while the brake pedal is depressed.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Fawk no, I haven't. All my thread subscriptions are gone, too. Feels like I'm starting over (and the new layout has a LOT of wasted white space on desktop, and clickable controls don't look like buttons anymore...)


I agree. From the web design perspective on desktop, there's a lot of wasted white space, questionable ad placements along the right rail and in-thread and questionable irrelevant ads themselves.

Why am I getting an ad for the dollar store on the Rolex forum?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BOOM! i note the top contributors to the site are regular 000 members, nice work lads.

Ive got the dark mode on, anybody else going dark mode?

To get dark mode hit the 3 circles top right and choose dark mode.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Fawk no, I haven't. All my thread subscriptions are gone, too. Feels like I'm starting over (and the new layout has a LOT of wasted white space on desktop, and clickable controls don't look like buttons anymore...)


Bro hit your avatar top right, it will bring up 'following' as an option, hit that, all your subs should come up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Bro hit your avatar top right, it will bring up 'following' as an option, hit that, all your subs should come up.


Tried that earlier and nothing came up; but now it works.

I suppose now we'd just go to watchuseek.com/watched to hit that page right away?

The URL for each thread's title ends in /unread but the server sends back the first page of the thread. Must be a bug with the endpoint.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Cobia said:


> BOOM! i note the top contributors to the site are regular 000 members, nice work lads.
> 
> Ive got the dark mode on, anybody else going dark mode?
> 
> To get dark mode hit the 3 circles top right and choose dark mode.


I've switched back and forth a few times between dark mode and light. Right now I'm on light.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Cobia said:


> BOOM! i note the top contributors to the site are regular 000 members, nice work lads.
> 
> Ive got the dark mode on, anybody else going dark mode?
> 
> To get dark mode hit the 3 circles top right and choose dark mode.


I'm on the light side!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I'm on the light side!


I don't think there is a dark side on Tapatalk?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I don't think there is a dark side on Tapatalk?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Because -- I think -- if you're doing heel-toe and need to tap the gas, it works easier if the two pedals are near level while the brake pedal is depressed.


On a Cayman with PDK?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> On a Cayman with PDK?


I suppose if you're good at dabbing the throttle during corner entry (which is beyond my skill range, even on Playstation).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I posted a review of my Overseas here if any of the SoOoO bros are interested - New Watch - Vacheron Overseas 4500v in Blue (initial...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> I posted a review of my Overseas here if any of the SoOoO bros are interested - New Watch - Vacheron Overseas 4500v in Blue (initial...


I know you have heard this 100 times, but that is a seriously good looking watch.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I know you have heard this 100 times, but that is a seriously good looking watch.


Thanks brother! I'm still in shock that I got it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BTW did anyone of you guys see a BLRO sell for over $30K at auction over the weekend? Sadly, I think Rolex pricing is about to hit a whole new level of silliness soon.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> I posted a review of my Overseas here if any of the SoOoO bros are interested - New Watch - Vacheron Overseas 4500v in Blue (initial...


Stunning watch Mav, I have had (and still have) my eye on a gen 2 47070 white/silver dial.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone checked out the premium membership? https://www.watchuseek.com/premium-membership/

*Access to Premium Forums*
Get exclusive access to experts, forums, and discussions


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Has anyone checked out the premium membership? https://www.watchuseek.com/premium-membership/
> 
> *Access to Premium Forums*
> Get exclusive access to experts, forums, and discussions


fawk no


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mav said:


> Has anyone checked out the premium membership? https://www.watchuseek.com/premium-membership/
> 
> *Access to Premium Forums*
> Get exclusive access to experts, forums, and discussions


Who needs anything more premium than this? All downhill from here.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> BOOM! i note the top contributors to the site are regular 000 members, nice work lads.
> 
> Ive got the dark mode on, anybody else going dark mode?
> 
> To get dark mode hit the 3 circles top right and choose dark mode.


Yeah,i'm in dark mode too.. Its nice..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Bro hit your avatar top right, it will bring up 'following' as an option, hit that, all your subs should come up.


Yup, but i used to have a more arranged version- Separate folders for diff threads. Now that's gone..Need to figure out how to do that.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Hasn't anyone figured out how to find the last unread post in a thread?


Godfrey

It looks like if you hover on the thread title, it brings up a link to the latest unread post.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi guys,

Gonna have to get used to this. Put it on dark mode. Kinda cool. At least on crapatalk everything looks the same.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Have not tried this yet. Can we finally add GIF’s through the web app?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah,i'm in dark mode too.. Its nice..


Dark mode might be a tad easier on the eyes? Not quite sure but could live with either one.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Dark mode might be a tad easier on the eyes? Not quite sure but could live with either one.


Yeah mate. The light mode is too bright. Maybe will try reducing the screen brightness and will give that a try


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey
> 
> It looks like if you hover on the thread title, it brings up a link to the latest unread post.


 Double Godfrey

Nope, I was wrong.

Also, it doesn't look like you can control how many posts there are per page. 100 worked nicely for me before.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Been a long couple of days after returning. Bo the Wonder Dog is failing. His right hip in particular giving trouble. Walks some but sometimes gives out. So after spending the morning saying my good byes.... the vet has similar issues with her newfoundland. She gave us daily pain pills for arthritis. Said should help after 3 days. She recommended light 5 to 10 minute walk daily. Said he might go a few more weeks or possibly longer. Just have to try. 

Anyone figure out how to reduce ads on desktop.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Woohoo, we're back baby! I was actually thinking of selling all my nice watches so help the missus finance a house.....glad to know that my addiction enablers are around again 

What is the premium thing? Is this site optimized for mobile so I don't need tapatalk?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Been a long couple of days after returning. Bo the Wonder Dog is failing. His right hip in particular giving trouble. Walks some but sometimes gives out. So after spending the morning saying my good byes.... the vet has similar issues with her newfoundland. She gave us daily pain pills for arthritis. Said should help after 3 days. She recommended light 5 to 10 minute walk daily. Said he might go a few more weeks or possibly longer. Just have to try.
> 
> Anyone figure out how to reduce ads on desktop.


Sorry to hear about Bo. You have given him a good life.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Finally put it on its OEM nato.










I couldn't get it around my wrist, so Erika came to the rescue.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Been a long couple of days after returning. Bo the Wonder Dog is failing. His right hip in particular giving trouble. Walks some but sometimes gives out. So after spending the morning saying my good byes.... the vet has similar issues with her newfoundland. She gave us daily pain pills for arthritis. Said should help after 3 days. She recommended light 5 to 10 minute walk daily. Said he might go a few more weeks or possibly longer. Just have to try.


Dang it. 



> Anyone figure out how to reduce ads on desktop.


Magic Lasso (macOS Safari) has been working great for me. I'm not sure if I have any other ad blockers running.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sorry to hear about Bo. You have given him a good life.


And he given me the same. I was on porch this morning tears down my face, he was sitting in front of me and extended his paw. First time in months. Guess he knew something was up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Dang it.
> 
> Magic Lasso (macOS Safari) has been working great for me. I'm not sure if I have any other ad blockers running.


Thx will try on laptop.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

As far as latest post, I clicked on the pin in front of the title.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> BTW did anyone of you guys see a BLRO sell for over $30K at auction over the weekend? Sadly, I think Rolex pricing is about to hit a whole new level of silliness soon.


Jman, we gotta talk! 😇


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Been a long couple of days after returning. Bo the Wonder Dog is failing. His right hip in particular giving trouble. Walks some but sometimes gives out. So after spending the morning saying my good byes.... the vet has similar issues with her newfoundland. She gave us daily pain pills for arthritis. Said should help after 3 days. She recommended light 5 to 10 minute walk daily. Said he might go a few more weeks or possibly longer. Just have to try.
> 
> Anyone figure out how to reduce ads on desktop.


So sorry to hear that BT


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Finally put it on its OEM nato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking better (really good) on the Erika.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Finally put it on its OEM nato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disliked the OEM NATO so much I sold it for $100.00

Itchy material and too short for my wrist.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Been a long couple of days after returning. Bo the Wonder Dog is failing. His right hip in particular giving trouble. Walks some but sometimes gives out. So after spending the morning saying my good byes.... the vet has similar issues with her newfoundland. She gave us daily pain pills for arthritis. Said should help after 3 days. She recommended light 5 to 10 minute walk daily. Said he might go a few more weeks or possibly longer. Just have to try.
> 
> Anyone figure out how to reduce ads on desktop.


Tell Bo to hang in there!

_"That's a good boy!!"_


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> As far as latest post, I clicked on the pin in front of the title.


I need to try that again. The first time it took me to the top of the thread.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> And he given me the same. I was on porch this morning tears down my face, he was sitting in front of me and extended his paw. First time in months. Guess he knew something was up.


I think Bo was trying to comfort you.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Been a long couple of days after returning. Bo the Wonder Dog is failing. His right hip in particular giving trouble. Walks some but sometimes gives out. So after spending the morning saying my good byes.... the vet has similar issues with her newfoundland. She gave us daily pain pills for arthritis. Said should help after 3 days. She recommended light 5 to 10 minute walk daily. Said he might go a few more weeks or possibly longer. Just have to try.
> 
> Anyone figure out how to reduce ads on desktop.


Really sorry to hear that mate.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> As far as latest post, I clicked on the pin in front of the title.


It doesn't work like in the previous version, there was a blue button next to the pin, and that button existed on every thread you posted in; it's no more there. Also, when you posted in any thread, a green arrow appeared next to the title to let you know which threads you replied to, also missing


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Been a long couple of days after returning. Bo the Wonder Dog is failing. His right hip in particular giving trouble. Walks some but sometimes gives out. So after spending the morning saying my good byes.... the vet has similar issues with her newfoundland. She gave us daily pain pills for arthritis. Said should help after 3 days. She recommended light 5 to 10 minute walk daily. Said he might go a few more weeks or possibly longer. Just have to try.
> 
> Anyone figure out how to reduce ads on desktop.


Sorry to hear about Bo.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> It doesn't work like in the previous version, there was a blue button next to the pin, and that button existed on every thread you posted in; it's no more there. Also, when you posted in any thread, a green arrow appeared next to the title to let you know which threads you replied to, also missing


What I think you'd need to do is click the "NEW" icon in the upper right (it looks like a cartoon speech bubble), then in the next What's New view, hit the "Mark All Read" button. This will reset the read/unread flag for your view of the forum topics. Then when you click on a thread's title (if you look at the URL as you hover your mouse over it, it'll end with '/unread'), it'll correctly take you to the oldest unread post in that thread.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> we're back on!!!!


Excellent

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> BOOM! i note the top contributors to the site are regular 000 members, nice work lads.
> 
> Ive got the dark mode on, anybody else going dark mode?
> 
> To get dark mode hit the 3 circles top right and choose dark mode.


Still on tapatalk but glad I'm presumably still a top 'contributor'

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> BTW did anyone of you guys see a BLRO sell for over $30K at auction over the weekend? Sadly, I think Rolex pricing is about to hit a whole new level of silliness soon.


Reading crap like this is honestly turning me off the brand

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Been a long couple of days after returning. Bo the Wonder Dog is failing. His right hip in particular giving trouble. Walks some but sometimes gives out. So after spending the morning saying my good byes.... the vet has similar issues with her newfoundland. She gave us daily pain pills for arthritis. Said should help after 3 days. She recommended light 5 to 10 minute walk daily. Said he might go a few more weeks or possibly longer. Just have to try.
> 
> Anyone figure out how to reduce ads on desktop.


Sorry to hear mate. Really sorry to hear. We all know how much you love Bo

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> And he given me the same. I was on porch this morning tears down my face, he was sitting in front of me and extended his paw. First time in months. Guess he knew something was up.




Brother of OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> What I think you'd need to do is click the "NEW" icon in the upper right (it looks like a cartoon speech bubble), then in the next What's New view, hit the "Mark All Read" button. This will reset the read/unread flag for your view of the forum topics. Then when you click on a thread's title (if you look at the URL as you hover your mouse over it, it'll end with '/unread'), it'll correctly take you to the oldest unread post in that thread.
> 
> View attachment 15324670
> 
> ...


I just tried it, it doesn't seem to work, when I hover the over a tread title, it opens a square with an incomplete preview that would fill the square if too long


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

By the way, the avatars can handle bigger images up to 400x400 pixels, so an update can give clearer avatars


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

The night mode is cool though


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Reading crap like this is honestly turning me off the brand
> 
> Brother of OoO


Honestly, me too. Still love my Rolexes, but no plans to buy more anytime soon, if ever.

I do genuinely feel for the younger or next generation just getting into watches and wanting their first Rolex. The ADs are mostly a crappy customer experience now, which reflects poorly on the brand.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Testing the Gif










Edit: Gifs are a lot easier to insert than before


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Ironically, this morning when I checked new WUS for the first time, the first thread was WRUW Today with what I thought was a real Daytona. Clicked and regretted seeing a homage aka legal fake. Everything minus the logo is almost identical. Then noticed I accidentally landed myself in the affordable subforum. Oops.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Testing the Gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's another gif test...










Yup, it works!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Honestly, me too. Still love my Rolexes, but no plans to buy more anytime soon, if ever.
> 
> I do genuinely feel for the younger or next generation just getting into watches and wanting their first Rolex. The ADs are mostly a crappy customer experience now, which reflects poorly on the brand.


Count me in as losing hope for being able to freely choose my first Rolex.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, the avatars can handle bigger images up to 400x400 pixels, so an update can give clearer avatars


Cool! Updating mine after I post...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jason10mm said:


>


Bit too much of a Richie Cunningham vibe for my liking.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> And he given me the same. I was on porch this morning tears down my face, he was sitting in front of me and extended his paw. First time in months. Guess he knew something was up.


Man that sucks  sorry to hear this BT


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman, we gotta talk!


I have no idea who in their right mind would ever pay that . That is just plain stupid


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Bit too much of a Richie Cunningham vibe for my liking.


^this


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Been a long couple of days after returning. Bo the Wonder Dog is failing. His right hip in particular giving trouble. Walks some but sometimes gives out. So after spending the morning saying my good byes.... the vet has similar issues with her newfoundland. She gave us daily pain pills for arthritis. Said should help after 3 days. She recommended light 5 to 10 minute walk daily. Said he might go a few more weeks or possibly longer. Just have to try.
> 
> Anyone figure out how to reduce ads on desktop.


Sorry brother. This is never easy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> It doesn't work like in the previous version, there was a blue button next to the pin, and that button existed on every thread you posted in; it's no more there. Also, when you posted in any thread, a green arrow appeared next to the title to let you know which threads you replied to, also missing


Yeah; I really liked that function


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

There's no more likes on the new forum in desktop mode. How am I suppose to know whether or not I'm funny?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

No wait never mind I saw the like button


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's no more likes on the new forum in desktop mode. How am I suppose to know whether or not I'm funny?


Yes there is... Here you go, I just gave you a like, funny guy!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes there is... Here you go, I just gave you a like, funny guy!


Thans PF


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Interesting that they have the top three contributors on the side of the forum. Unfortunately you have to dig to find the top all-time contributors to the forum


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I think I prefer light mode to dark mode


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> I have no idea who in their right mind would ever pay that . That is just plain stupid


I explain it here









Wake up!!







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I explain it here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very possible but the amount is low . I could see that for big money not 35k


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Very possible but the amount is low . I could see that for big money not 35k


I am not talking a someone "selling" one watch, but more likely the content of his watchbox, in this specific auction, it would be the ones that are way overpriced


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Been a long couple of days after returning. Bo the Wonder Dog is failing. His right hip in particular giving trouble. Walks some but sometimes gives out. So after spending the morning saying my good byes.... the vet has similar issues with her newfoundland. She gave us daily pain pills for arthritis. Said should help after 3 days. She recommended light 5 to 10 minute walk daily. Said he might go a few more weeks or possibly longer. Just have to try.
> 
> Anyone figure out how to reduce ads on desktop.











Display of ashes of three of my German Shepherds that I had to put down, the last two in 2015. Sorry to hear Bo is fading. He'll give you his permission when it's time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Woohoo, we're back baby! I was actually thinking of selling all my nice watches so help the missus finance a house.....glad to know that my addiction enablers are around again
> 
> What is the premium thing? Is this site optimized for mobile so I don't need tapatalk?


Maybe either CMSgt Bo or Jason71 will weigh in and give us a heads up regarding the premium option.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Testing the Gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Gifs seem the same to me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's no more likes on the new forum in desktop mode. How am I suppose to know whether or not I'm funny?


Set up a SoOoO poll. BTW I think you're funny.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes there is... Here you go, I just gave you a like, funny guy!


And I just gave you a like for liking his funniness.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Wooooo! Post count survived! And the new layout is neat.


+1. That is the part I Like. Text editor is a plus as well as ability to insert gifs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Been a long couple of days after returning. Bo the Wonder Dog is failing. His right hip in particular giving trouble. Walks some but sometimes gives out. So after spending the morning saying my good byes.... the vet has similar issues with her newfoundland. She gave us daily pain pills for arthritis. Said should help after 3 days. She recommended light 5 to 10 minute walk daily. Said he might go a few more weeks or possibly longer. Just have to try.
> 
> Anyone figure out how to reduce ads on desktop.


Mate, spend good days with Bo the Wonder Dog. Hope that meds will alleviate the pain.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not talking a someone "selling" one watch, but more likely the content of his watchbox, in this specific auction, it would be the ones that are way overpriced


Makes sense on a multiple , never thought about auction houses being used as laundry houses


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Still on tapatalk but glad I'm presumably still a top 'contributor'
> 
> Brother of OoO


Does your Tapatalk work? Mine refuses to and tells me that my password is incorrect.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> looking better (really good) on the Erika.


It is nice however I have massive issues fastening in place when on the wrist. Literally have to do it off the wrist loose and then adjust same.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Forgive me lads if my posts seem out of place. I am trying to come to grips with this new interface.

I like the layout and the user interface but working out how the reply and quote works at the moment.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Trying a gif... GOAL!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sorry to hear mate. Really sorry to hear. We all know how much you love Bo
> 
> Brother of OoO


Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


One of the worst things about having a dog is when this day inevitably comes.

Take care mate.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> It is nice however I have massive issues fastening in place when on the wrist. Literally have to do it off the wrist loose and then adjust same.


Yes I had the same issues got one of the Time and Tide ones and it was a PITA to put on.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


Wishing you and Mrs. BT well.

This sucks, BT. I know the pain you guys have and I will think of you all tonight.

So sorry to hear this. Mrs. YRH and I are both thinking of you guys.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


That's so sad. Best wishes on getting through it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


Sorry to hear that mate. Best for Bo to go or else he will suffer lots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Does your Tapatalk work? Mine refuses to and tells me that my password is incorrect.


Godfrey.

In case anyone has the same issue, I had to log out from Tapatalk, exit from my iPhone memory, reload and sign in again.

Should have occurred to me that as WUS migrated to a new platform, all interfaces to the old one is gone.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Excellent
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> It is nice however I have massive issues fastening in place when on the wrist. Literally have to do it off the wrist loose and then adjust same.


Takes a bit of practice is all


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


Sorry to hear about Bo. Horrible feeling so see a pet struggle as they get older. Everyone here knows how close you are with him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Sorry to hear about Bo. Horrible feeling so see a pet struggle as they get older. Everyone here knows how close you are with him.


Thanks... I don't believe I will be sleeping much tonight. Struggling.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


Sad. Dogs are truly members of the family. They give so much. Happy that he was so loved. You deserved him and he deserved you.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


Oh **** oh **** oh ****...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Most of us have our respective flags next to our names.... but not Big Al or PF (prob a few others).

How do they determine what flag to post... IP address? I don’t recall noting my citizenship when creating my profile. And even the fake locations still show a flag....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> Most of us have our respective flags next to our names.... but not Big Al or PF (prob a few others).
> 
> How do they determine what flag to post... IP address? I don't recall noting my citizenship when creating my profile. And even the fake locations still show a flag....


I'm not sure how it decides (edit: found it, you can change it in Account Settings -> Account Details -> Location), but you can turn it on or off by going to your user profile icon -> Account Settings -> Privacy -> View your location details when you post -> "Nobody"


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm not sure how it decides (yet), but you can turn it on or off by going to your user profile icon -> Account Settings -> Privacy -> View your location details when you post -> "Nobody"


Nvm - Quick test. I changed my location to Jakarta and it updated to an Indonesian flag 🇮🇩


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


BT, so sorry to hear the latest about Bo. Even though it's hard, you're doing the right thing by him. Our thoughts go out to you and Mrs. BT.

There's a special place in heaven for our dearest companions.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, so sorry to hear the latest about Bo. Even though it's hard, you're doing the right thing by him. Our thoughts go out to you and Mrs. BT.
> 
> There's a special place in heaven for our dearest companions.


BT, fwiw, I've already asked my guys to give Bo a big welcome when he arrives. Hope he likes cats...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, fwiw, I've already asked my guys to give Bo a big welcome when he arrives. Hope he likes cats...


Thanks...he's never seen a cat. Hope he doesn't think it's a possum.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Takes a bit of practice is all


No mate. I have 3 Strapify branded straps like this and have had no problem. Erika's are of superior quality with better hardware however the part where it hooks onto is tighter than a fish's (sic) arse.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks...he's never seen a cat. Hope he doesn't think it's a possum.


😺😸


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> No mate. I have 3 Strapify branded straps like this and have had no problem. Erika's are of superior quality with better hardware however the part where it hooks onto is tighter than a fish's (sic) arse.


Definitely not easy... early on I had my first backwards...lol.. I did watch a pretty good video long ago on tilting the buckle up some that helped.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Set up a SoOoO poll. BTW I think you're funny.


Thanks 59; without validation from the internet I don't really know whether my life is worth living ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> And I just gave you a like for liking his funniness.


Generous man you are


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks 59; without validation from the internet I don't really know whether my life is worth living ;-)


I was gonna give you a like, but didn't want to encourage you. ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks... I don't believe I will be sleeping much tonight. Struggling.


Did the vet put him on Rimadyl for pain?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> I was gonna give you a like, but didn't want to encourage you. ?


I gave you a like for being a jerk; even if it was at my expense


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


I just saw this post. If he is unable to get up, it's time. So very sorry.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I just saw this post. If he is unable to get up, it's time. So very sorry.


Deracoxib but I don't see how controlling the pain will really let him walk. The vet may have been giving me time to come to grips with it.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I gave you a like for being a jerk; even if it was at my expense


Lol, did the jerk store call?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Deracoxib but I don't see how controlling the pain will really let him walk. The vet may have been giving me time to come to grips with it.


The drug is a NSAID probably similar to Rimadyl. Pain reduction might help him walk but not for long. Maybe long enough to help you come to terms with it. Very tough losing a family member. Again, my condolences.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Lol, did the jerk store call?


Is he on the list?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Is he on the list?


not sure, but I heard the ocean was running outta shrimp.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

I think omegas are way better than rolexs. 





























Wtf is this 2nd OoO!?!?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Lol, did the jerk store call?


Yeah they're all outta you


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jaguarshark said:


> I think omegas are way better than rolexs.
> 
> Wtf is this 2nd OoO!?!?


Wow it has been while. Long story short, Old thread was too big and causing issues for the site


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Been a long couple of days after returning. Bo the Wonder Dog is failing. His right hip in particular giving trouble. Walks some but sometimes gives out. So after spending the morning saying my good byes.... the vet has similar issues with her newfoundland. She gave us daily pain pills for arthritis. Said should help after 3 days. She recommended light 5 to 10 minute walk daily. Said he might go a few more weeks or possibly longer. Just have to try.
> 
> Anyone figure out how to reduce ads on desktop.


Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Finally put it on its OEM nato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the OEM NATO is not adjusted right, too much overlap that's why it's not at it's longest?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


Oh no.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like the OEM NATO is not adjusted right, too much overlap that's why it's not at it's longest?


Sorry?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Sorry?


There's overlap here that can be lessened making the overall strap longer, you mentioned it's too short for you no? Or did I misread you


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Bro Dick, being a proffessional photographer, you can't afford to have a pixelated avatar; the new plateform can handle 400x400 pixels avatars, so it's time to put a nice one. Speaking of photos, I will be receiving my new camera by the end of the week, a friend bought it for me from another country as it's not widely available and not easily found in stores, and I don't like buying stuff online, especially tech equipment. After doing a lot of research, it's the only one that really fits my style; can't wait to see it in the metal


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, being a proffessional photographer, you can't afford to have a pixelated avatar; the new plateform can handle 400x400 pixels avatars, so it's time to put a nice one. Speaking of photos, I will be receiving my new camera by the end of the week, a friend bought it for me from another country as it's not widely available and not easily found in stores, and I don't like buying stuff online, especially tech equipment. After doing a lot of research, it's the only one that really fits my style; can't wait to see it in the metal


Just updated my avatar.
Good to know your camera is finally gonna be here. We're all waiting for nice photos of your watches and supercars!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Just updated my avatar.
> Good to know your camera is finally gonna be here. We're all waiting for nice photos of your watches and supercars!


Expect nice photos of my new camera! but wait a second... with what am I going to take those pictures?... maybe I should get a second camera to take pictures of the first one?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Expect nice photos of my new camera! but wait a second... with what am I going to take those picture?... maybe I should get a second camera to take pictures of the first one?


That's the spirit!
N.B. oops, hit return before uploading photos...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Does your Tapatalk work? Mine refuses to and tells me that my password is incorrect.


Same here. Tap a rap not working on my iPad. Need to deal with it later today.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> I think omegas are way better than rolexs.
> 
> Wtf is this 2nd OoO!?!?


Welcome back


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I’m back....... just sayin


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Expect nice photos of my new camera! but wait a second... with what am I going to take those pictures?... maybe I should get a second camera to take pictures of the first one?


Actually lighting it right makes some difference. All you need is two phones. One acting as a light source with the flashlight turned on, the other phone taking the photo itself.

Here's what I do in a pinch - place a piece of paper towel in front of the phone's flashlight to act as a diffuser, light the subject at around 45° (as a starting point, experiment with the angle) at the subject, then photograph with the other phone. Altering the distance between the paper towel and the flashlight changes the effect as well.

You'd be surprised how different the photo could look with diffused, angled lighting.

Here's a sample, I used three phones here - two acting as light sources to illuminate the front and the back the the photo subject, and one for taking the photo.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I am an automotive photographer so my vote is taking photos of cars. Try light painting.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Here’s one


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

And another


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sorry here


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, being a proffessional photographer, you can't afford to have a pixelated avatar; the new plateform can handle 400x400 pixels avatars, so it's time to put a nice one. Speaking of photos, I will be receiving my new camera by the end of the week, a friend bought it for me from another country as it's not widely available and not easily found in stores, and I don't like buying stuff online, especially tech equipment. After doing a lot of research, it's the only one that really fits my style; can't wait to see it in the metal


Nice PF. What did you end up getting?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> That's the spirit!
> N.B. oops, hit return before uploading photos...


Love the pic of the F4; I should grab some rolls and take my F90X out of storage

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Expect nice photos of my new camera! but wait a second... with what am I going to take those pictures?... maybe I should get a second camera to take pictures of the first one?


That's the only logical thing to do PF

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I'm back....... just sayin


Welcome

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Actually lighting it right makes some difference. All you need is two phones. One acting as a light source with the flashlight turned on, the other phone taking the photo itself.
> 
> Here's what I do in a pinch - place a piece of paper towel in front of the phone's flashlight to act as a diffuser, light the subject at around 45° (as a starting point, experiment with the angle) at the subject, then photograph with the other phone. Altering the distance between the paper towel and the flashlight changes the effect as well.
> 
> ...


That was taken on a phone??

Brother of OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice PF. What did you end up getting?
> 
> Brother of OoO


I didn't get the most expensive camera out there, but I sure did get the sexiest one; it will be a surprise, but feel free to take a guess


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That was taken on a phone??
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yes sir


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I am an automotive photographer so my vote is taking photos of cars. Try light painting.


That must be an interesting and difficult job, especially with all the reflective parts on a car, including the paint. I once sent a car for a photoshoot in a studio in Detroit that does the photo work for GM, the results were amazing, I had never seen such a well done job, the car had a mirror like finished paint, a lot of curvatures, and not a single parasite reflection in the pictures; it was all done in a studio, but still, that must have been really difficult to achieve


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Actually lighting it right makes some difference. All you need is two phones. One acting as a light source with the flashlight turned on, the other phone taking the photo itself.
> 
> Here's what I do in a pinch - place a piece of paper towel in front of the phone's flashlight to act as a diffuser, light the subject at around 45° (as a starting point, experiment with the angle) at the subject, then photograph with the other phone. Altering the distance between the paper towel and the flashlight changes the effect as well.
> 
> ...


So, I have the choice between getting a second camera, or two new phones 🤔


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, I have the choice between getting a second camera, or two new phones


Hahahahaha...

Alternatively, use a desk lamp to substitute for lighting. Works equally well, if not better. If you have a desk lamp with a gooseneck it'd be perfect. It gives you the added versatility of pointing the light in whatever direction you desire.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> That must be an interesting and difficult job, especially with all the reflective parts on a car, including the paint. I once sent a car for a photoshoot in a studio in Detroit that does the photo work for GM, the results were amazing, I had never seen such a well done job, the car had a mirror like finished paint, a lot of curvatures, and not a single parasite reflection in the pictures; it was all done in a studio, but still, that must have been really difficult to achieve


Cars are notoriously difficult to light. The sheer size and the reflections means a huge space is usually required. Warehouses works best as the lighting is still controllable (as opposed to out in the open) whilst providing the needed space.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Love the pic of the F4; I should grab some rolls and take my F90X out of storage
> 
> Brother of OoO


Looks like you pulled a '59 there bro









@5959HH


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> That must be an interesting and difficult job, especially with all the reflective parts on a car, including the paint. I once sent a car for a photoshoot in a studio in Detroit that does the photo work for GM, the results were amazing, I had never seen such a well done job, the car had a mirror like finished paint, a lot of curvatures, and not a single parasite reflection in the pictures; it was all done in a studio, but still, that must have been really difficult to achieve


Are we talking about a matchbox sized car or a big mf car. If the latter I imagine the postman/women was surprised or did he/she get to drive it to the photoshoot


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Update on the Barton watch straps that I ordered in April.

On 16 April (received by carrier), 26 May (departed US), 28 May (departed Brussels), 16 June (arrived Stockholm). Distance between Stockholm and Uppsala is about 60 km, yet still no sight of my straps. This has got to be a CV19 shipping record!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


Mate, i dont know what to say.. Take care mate. Maybe its time for Bo to go.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I didn't get the most expensive camera out there, but I sure did get the sexiest one; it will be a surprise, but feel free to take a guess


That's all good!

I honestly have no idea. I remember you were looking at Nikons but I'm guessing maybe a Sony or a Leica?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Yes sir


Nice work! I might have to try your diffused lighting trick and play with phones.

My phone photography game is nothing short of terrible. I just can't compose shots properly on the phone

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> That must be an interesting and difficult job, especially with all the reflective parts on a car, including the paint. I once sent a car for a photoshoot in a studio in Detroit that does the photo work for GM, the results were amazing, I had never seen such a well done job, the car had a mirror like finished paint, a lot of curvatures, and not a single parasite reflection in the pictures; it was all done in a studio, but still, that must have been really difficult to achieve


This is just begging the question PF 

But I can well imagine how nice those photos would have been.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, I have the choice between getting a second camera, or two new phones


That's like asking do I get a second GT3 or two Tesla's...

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like you pulled a '59 there bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao so I did!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao so I did!
> 
> Brother of OoO


Godfrey. Two milestones of shame for me 

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

For the Swedish, Aussie, US viking









Immuniteten mot covid-19 sannolikt högre än tester visat


En studie från Karolinska Institutet och Karolinska Universitetssjukhuset visar att många personer med mild eller asymtomatisk covid-19 uppvisar så kallad T-cellsimmunitet mot det nya coronaviruset, även om de inte testats positivt för antikroppar. Det innebär att immuniteten i samhället...




nyheter.ki.se





For others, a group at Karolinska has found a higher number of persons with CV19 specific T-cells than with antibodies (30% higher).


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks... I don't believe I will be sleeping much tonight. Struggling.


Been there a couple times. Sucks. Feel for you brother.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Most of us have our respective flags next to our names.... but not Big Al or PF (prob a few others).
> 
> How do they determine what flag to post... IP address? I don't recall noting my citizenship when creating my profile. And even the fake locations still show a flag....


Not sure what you're talking about. Probably something I can't see on crapatalk. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Most of us have our respective flags next to our names.... but not Big Al or PF (prob a few others).
> 
> How do they determine what flag to post... IP address? I don't recall noting my citizenship when creating my profile. And even the fake locations still show a flag....


This in the desktop version?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Amazing


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Expect nice photos of my new camera! but wait a second... with what am I going to take those pictures?... maybe I should get a second camera to take pictures of the first one?


Sounds like the proper PF thing to do...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> I think omegas are way better than rolexs.
> 
> Wtf is this 2nd OoO!?!?


You've been away for far too looooong.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wow it has been while. Long story short, Old thread was too big and causing issues for the site


Maybe this new platform will allow us to go the distance?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's all good!
> 
> I honestly have no idea. I remember you were looking at Nikons but I'm guessing maybe a Sony or a Leica?
> 
> Brother of OoO


I'd be guessing Leica too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Same here. Tap a rap not working on my iPad. Need to deal with it later today.


Log out, clear cache and log in again.

WUS migrated to a new platform and Tapatalk was still trying to access the defunct one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Here's one


Nicely done


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Love the pic of the F4; I should *grab some rolls* and take my F90X out of storage
> 
> Brother of OoO


The only rolls that I will be grabbing will be toilet rolls......


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Cars are notoriously difficult. The sheer size


You get a Like just for the beautiful cars


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Because I can...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are we talking about a matchbox sized car or a big mf car. If the latter I imagine the postman/women was surprised or did he/she get to drive it to the photoshoot


Ask @Black5 about matchbox sized cars. He's got a whole display shelf of them


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Update on the Barton watch straps that I ordered in April.
> 
> On 16 April (received by carrier), 26 May (departed US), 28 May (departed Brussels), 16 June (arrived Stockholm). Distance between Stockholm and Uppsala is about 60 km, yet still no sight of my straps. This has got to be a CV19 shipping record!


I think someone is enjoying your watch straps in the meantime...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And then there's this.



http://imgur.com/c6RNRtJ


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's all good!
> 
> I honestly have no idea. I remember you were looking at Nikons but I'm guessing maybe a Sony or a Leica?
> 
> Brother of OoO


I thought he wanted a Fujifilm with the vintage style camera


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ask @Black5 about matchbox sized cars. He's got a whole display shelf of them


Speaking of B5, anyone seen him?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of B5, anyone seen him?


No. He's probably busy at the moment. I will text him tomorrow morning as it's quite late now.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought he wanted a Fujifilm with the vintage style camera


Aha... you're onto something Bro Dog


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Ah, PF has now added a flag of his own.... welcome Supreme Leader!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You get a Like just for the beautiful cars


They are beautiful aren't they? 
Not my photos obviously...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Can't talk about lighting without mentioning the work of Joe McNally.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Marendra said:


> Ah, PF has now added a flag of his own.... welcome Supreme Leader!
> 
> View attachment 15325468


I thought it's about time... you are all like family to me


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

brandflywork said:


> Customers are actively searching for products and services just like yours. The question is, are your solutions easy to find where it matters most?
> Brandfly specialises in understanding your customer's journey from awareness to the actual purchase. Our digital marketing agency for small businesses develops strategies that create engaging experiences that inspire consumer action. With SEO, social media, web design and other tools, we put your business in front of the customer whenever and wherever they need it.
> *Your **Best **Partner Online*
> 
> ...


Come again?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

brandflywork said:


> Customers are actively searching for products and services just like yours. The question is, are your solutions easy to find where it matters most?
> .... we provide integrated solutions that drive visitors to your site and convert them into leads and sales.
> We combine various disciplines to ensure we meet all of your digital marketing needs.


Hah, it is a .au web site. Damned kangbangers! Maybe the new site isnt hardened against bots....or SoOoO has achieved international renown!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Log out, clear cache and log in again.
> 
> WUS migrated to a new platform and Tapatalk was still trying to access the defunct one.


After your message yesterday, I started thinking that I'm not alone . Purging the cache memory didn't help so I un/reinstalled Tapatalk and got it working again.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think someone is enjoying your watch straps in the meantime...


Speaking of the devil or taxman in this case, I got a message that I needed to pay 22 USD for a 65 USD purchase (VAT and processing). Hopefully, they will be moving again soon.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Can't talk about lighting without mentioning the work of Joe McNally.


All that money for AI and they can't follow a 3 foot wide painted line ? Sad


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Worse news tonight. It's going to be over. Pain doesn't seem to be issue but he couldn't walk tonight. I had hernia OP last year and I'm picking up Bo at 70 lbs taking him off porch. Sit him down and he can't get hips going. He pees and then I pick him back up and put him on porch. After Mrs BT and I finish crying, we have to admit it's not a life.


I hope that you and Mrs. BT will get through this. Dogs become part of the family.

About a year ago today, we found out that our old dog of 13 years had cancer. We gave him meds to keep him comfortable, and he stayed strong until he couldn't anymore. He went to sleep forever on 10/1.

Stay strong for Bo!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

CMSgt Bo said:


> All that money for AI and they can't follow a 3 foot wide painted line ? Sad


I'm guessing the plane was setup that way for the shot. The hills in the background would have shifted to the right if the plane lined up with the line on the pavement. The background would look off...

I'm just thinking like a photographer.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> I think omegas are way better than rolexs.
> 
> Wtf is this 2nd OoO!?!?


You just woke up ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Can't talk about lighting without mentioning the work of Joe McNally.











All I got


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I didn't get the most expensive camera out there, but I sure did get the sexiest one; it will be a surprise, but feel free to take a guess


Leica SL2?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Good thing you didn't go with Olympus...








Olympus Exits the Camera Business After 84 Years


"We believe this is the right step to preserve our brand’s legacy, the products, and the value of our technology."




hypebeast.com





Didn't you mention you're getting a Fujifilm Digital?

Please let it be a GFX 50s


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Good thing you didn't go with Olympus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Oops...

I'm guessing it will be an OM-D then?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good morning!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jaguarshark said:


> I think omegas are way better than rolexs.
> 
> Wtf is this 2nd OoO!?!?


Haven't heard from you for awhile. Are you back stateside from deployment?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Good thing you didn't go with Olympus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's big news in the photography industry, no? I remember that my Dad always talking well of Olympus, despite only shooting with Nikon.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> You just woke up ?


Off fighting communism.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Oops...
> 
> I'm guessing it will be an OM-D then?


Nope... think man, think! if you were to chose one for yourself, not for work, which one would it be?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, I have the choice between getting a second camera, or two new phones


On the other hand great pictures are overrated. My iPhone 11 Pro Max three-lens camera is as good as it is ever going to get for me.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Off fighting communism.


Get on with it


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> That's big news in the photography industry, no? I remember that my Dad always talking well of Olympus, despite only shooting with Nikon.


Personally it's always been Nikon, it's versatility and complete lineup of lenses and accessories means it's difficult to go wrong.

And if I didn't go pro, I'd have went with most probably Fujifilm or Pentax. Their lenses are top notch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like you pulled a '59 there bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that too. A 59 milestone is a much better arc than those absurd runs in the past.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Update on the Barton watch straps that I ordered in April.
> 
> On 16 April (received by carrier), 26 May (departed US), 28 May (departed Brussels), 16 June (arrived Stockholm). Distance between Stockholm and Uppsala is about 60 km, yet still no sight of my straps. This has got to be a CV19 shipping record!


I think I saw a recent WUS picture of a Swedish postman sporting an Omega watch on a Barton strap. Possibly purloined from your order?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey. Two milestones of shame for me
> 
> Brother of OoO


Nope a 59 milestone is an honest milestone. No shame.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nope... think man, think! if you were to chose one for yourself, not for work, which one would it be?


I already mentioned it in a previous post - if I was choosing a non-work camera it's gonna be the Fujifilm GFX 50s, always wanted to go medium format.

But if you didn't go with the Olympus OM-D I'll have to guess the Pen-F. The small size is easy to handle and the rangefinder look is well, attractive and very retro.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd be guessing Leica too.


I was thinking Leica as well. Leica optics are second to none other.

Addendum edit: #neverreadahead


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I already mentioned it in a previous post - if I was choosing a non-work camera it's gonna be the Fujifilm GFX 50s, always wanted to go medium format.
> 
> But if you didn't go with the Olympus OM-D I'll have to guess the Pen-F. The small size is easy to handle and the rangefinder look is well, attractive and very retro.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think someone is enjoying your watch straps in the meantime...


#NRA


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> All I got


The trailer to Mav's new movie is great.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> You just woke up ?


Not yet awake. He was sleep posting.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Don't forget this to complete the retro "package"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> The trailer to Mav's new movie is great.


You're a true connoisseur of excellence in the fine art of film.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Not yet awake. He was sleep posting.


Nah just going back to work


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Off fighting communism.


DC? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ask @Black5 about matchbox sized cars. He's got a whole display shelf of them


I might've said it before, but a great moment in dating MrsBSi was when she saw my Matchbox collection and instead of saying I should throw them out, she said she'd like to think of a good way to display them. Showed me that she cared for me and my interests.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I already mentioned it in a previous post - if I was choosing a non-work camera it's gonna be the Fujifilm GFX 50s, always wanted to go medium format.
> 
> But if you didn't go with the Olympus OM-D I'll have to guess the Pen-F. The small size is easy to handle and the rangefinder look is well, attractive and very retro.


That's the kind of camera I like. Reminds me of my parents' old Pentax K1000.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That's the kind of camera I like. Reminds me of my parents' old Pentax K1000.


Curiously I've never had a rangefinder. My father used to have one and I used it a couple times but that's it.

An SLR's ability to change lenses has always intrigued me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Don't forget this to complete the retro "package"


That's pretty sweet looking.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I might've said it before, but a great moment in dating MrsBSi was when she saw my Matchbox collection and instead of saying I should throw them out, she said she'd like to think of a good way to display them. Showed me that she cared for me and my interests.


Let me guess. After the vows were spoken they ended up in a shoe box in the garage


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's the kind of camera I like. Reminds me of my parents' old Pentax K1000.


My too be wife gave me a Pentax K1000 to get me interested in taking pics. Ended with a couple of Nikons. Unfortunately, the camera was borrowed by the same guys that took my Seiko 1970 chronograph. Some day I'll get around to replacing the Seiko.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Let me guess. After the vows were spoken they ended up in a shoe box in the garage


Almost - they're in a big storage container in the basement. They're waiting till we land someplace more permanent, I think. Our 400-sq/ft condo didn't have much room for displaying anything, and we've moved three times in the past four years. Now that we've gone into debt bought a townhome and are dressing it up, maybe they'll be on shelves later this year.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> My too be wife gave me a Pentax K1000 to get me interested in taking pics. Ended with a couple of Nikons. Unfortunately, the camera was borrowed by the same guys that took my Seiko 1970 chronograph. Some day I'll get around to replacing the Seiko.


My parents had two K1000s, and one got pilfered when we accidentally left it at a restaurant table in Hollywood. We went back within five minutes of leaving, and the waiters claimed that it never existed. Fawk those guys.

We blamed it on Ricardo Montalban who was sitting nearby.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, i dont know what to say.. Take care mate. Maybe its time for Bo to go.


Thanks... Tough day to get worse. He's going to vet in an hour or so. Will be the end of our adventure. Totally bummed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think someone is enjoying your watch straps in the meantime...


Just hope they don't show up here.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks... Tough day to get worse. He's going to vet in an hour or so. Will be the end of our adventure. Totally bummed.


Bye Bo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> And he given me the same. I was on porch this morning tears down my face, he was sitting in front of me and extended his paw. First time in months. Guess he knew something was up.


In reality Bo recognized you were extremely upset and was attempting to console you by extending his paw. Tough day for you today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Had to 


AL9C1 said:


> Been there a couple times. Sucks. Feel for you brother.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Had to do often as little boy but there were always more dogs at that time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

We still think Norman has some PTSD from his prior family. Heard him cry three times, like over a full second each, in an apparent nightmare while he was napping a little while ago. He never meows like that while he's awake, so I wonder what was going through his head.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks... Tough day to get worse. He's going to vet in an hour or so. Will be the end of our adventure. Totally bummed.


節哀順變.

When it's time it's time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Where you stationed Seattle?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> Off fighting communism.


Didn't quote properly.. I wondered if you were in Seattle.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks... Tough day to get worse. He's going to vet in an hour or so. Will be the end of our adventure. Totally bummed.


All the best Bro. You and Mrs BT take care of yourselves today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Don't forget this to complete the retro "package"


Already bought in black leather with red stitching to match the Alfa's interior


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@Betterthere Some other good boy named Jake will see Bo at the gates, it seems.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalsBeingBros/comments/hio4le


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Already bought in black leather with red stitching to match the Alfa's interior


You the man!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks... Tough day to get worse. He's going to vet in an hour or so. Will be the end of our adventure. Totally bummed.


Really sorry. Bo-the-wonder-dog has also been a faithful part of OoO.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks... Tough day to get worse. He's going to vet in an hour or so. Will be the end of our adventure. Totally bummed.


Rest in peace, Bo.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> In reality Bo recognized you were extremely upset and was attempting to console you by extending his paw. Tough day for you today.


This right here. Of this I have no doubt.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bo, you will be missed. RIP, big guy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This right here. Of this I have no doubt.


Bo was also giving his permission for BT to end his misery which I suspect is happening as we speak.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Aha... you're onto something Bro Dog


LOL, I am poor at guessing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Ah, PF has now added a flag of his own.... welcome Supreme Leader!
> 
> View attachment 15325468


I think there'll be people enjoying this feature and changing their flags around.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> They are beautiful aren't they?
> Not my photos obviously...


Yes.... definitely not your photos because you have a distinctive style in yours.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I thought it's about time... you are all like family to me


LOL, how about an invite to your birthday party when you next get Dennis Rodman to come out to play basketball?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Hah, it is a .au web site. Damned kangbangers! Maybe the new site isnt hardened against bots....or SoOoO has achieved international renown!


LOL. These bot sites generally end up in the Public Forum. Can't believe they found their here to SoOoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> After your message yesterday, I started thinking that I'm not alone . Purging the cache memory didn't help so I un/reinstalled Tapatalk and got it working again.


Yeah, I did reload Tapatalk on my iPhone on the end.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of the devil or taxman in this case, I got a message that I needed to pay 22 USD for a 65 USD purchase (VAT and processing). Hopefully, they will be moving again soon.


LOL. $22 tax and processing for a $65 strap? That's crazy.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I know the feeling BT. It's the unfortunate downside of many years of happiness, which is the part you should try and focus on. All the best to you bro.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Almost - they're in a big storage container in the basement. They're waiting till we land someplace more permanent, I think. Our 400-sq/ft condo didn't have much room for displaying anything, and we've moved three times in the past four years. Now that we've gone into debt bought a townhome and are dressing it up, maybe they'll be on shelves later this year.


One can always dream to display one's stuff.....unless one has a man cave a la BT. 
My office is basically the only spot I have and even that gets reviewed and assessed by the boss


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Good thing you didn't go with Olympus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe now is the time to buy an Olympus before you can't get one? Do you think the market value will increase? Will it hold its price?Just asking for a friend....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL, how about an invite to your birthday party when you next get Dennis Rodman to come out to play basketball?


If you can also get the Carmen Electra of the 1990s to come over, I'm in!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I saw that too. A 59 milestone is a much better arc than those absurd runs in the past.


Makes it fun too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I already mentioned it in a previous post - if I was choosing a non-work camera it's gonna be the Fujifilm GFX 50s, always wanted to go medium format.
> 
> But if you didn't go with the Olympus OM-D I'll have to guess the Pen-F. The small size is easy to handle and the rangefinder look is well, attractive and very retro.


Think I will go out and buy one before they disappear from the shelves permanently...

Actually I do have an Olympus sports camera. One which is water proof and I use for my work or in and around water.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Look at these beauties

























And of course the way too small movement for the case and modular movement to add insult to injury.
A big no, no doubt will be superbly made but still a big fat NO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I might've said it before, but a great moment in dating MrsBSi was when she saw my Matchbox collection and instead of saying I should throw them out, she said she'd like to think of a good way to display them. Showed me that she cared for me and my interests.


She's a keeper. 

Best wife there is. One that accepts the hobbies of her husband.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes.... definitely not your photos because you have a distinctive style in yours.


Yeah, there'd be a baby on the hood.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks... Tough day to get worse. He's going to vet in an hour or so. Will be the end of our adventure. Totally bummed.


No words to say...

So sad and so sorry to hear this. It's hard on you and you and Mrs BT are in our thoughts.

God speed Bo the Wonder Dog. He will be loved and well looked after in dog heaven.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks... Tough day to get worse. He's going to vet in an hour or so. Will be the end of our adventure. Totally bummed.


My his soul rest in peace.  Bye Wonder dog Bo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you can also get the Carmen Electra of the 1990s to come over, I'm in!


Need a time machine for that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Look at these beauties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....

Unfortunately, I don't find them "beauties"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, there'd be a baby on the hood.


LOL. No, it's just the filters used, lighting and photo composition.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Look at these beauties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The green one looks like a G-shock....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up.

Now, time to go back to bed.

I think I heard a soft voice saying "why are you up so early..."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think there'll be people enjoying this feature and changing their flags around.


I told you guys; PF owns his own country that has its own flag.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Look at these beauties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You rang?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe now is the time to buy an Olympus before you can't get one? Do you think the market value will increase? Will it hold its price?Just asking for a friend....


You should definitely buy an Olympus and think of it as a worthy investment. 170 will approve, guaranteed.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, there'd be a baby on the hood.


...or a babe; are you aware that all those innocent looking asian girls Bro Dick has been posting are shot by him? all the pictures have his logo on them


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> @Betterthere Some other good boy named Jake will see Bo at the gates, it seems.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalsBeingBros/comments/hio4le


20 year-old Lab? That's got to be some sort of record. I thought our Chocolate was old at 13 when we let him go last month. Bo has clearly had a full life of love and adventure...it doesn't make it any easier tho


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I told you guys; PF owns his own country that has its own flag.


You sure did.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You rang?
> 
> View attachment 15326466


Look at those curves


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You should definitely buy an Olympus and think of it as a worthy investment. 170 will approve, guaranteed.


I am sure that he will.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This works for me...










Here's a much better close-up...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Look at those curves


HUNDREDS of curves (and ripples, and wrinkles, and hail damage...)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This works for me...
> 
> View attachment 15326502


You're a stone lion?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> HUNDREDS of curves (and ripples, and wrinkles, and hail damage...)


Not hail damage, dimples....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL, how about an invite to your birthday party when you next get Dennis Rodman to come out to play basketball?


You are aware of what happened to Kim Jong-nam and Jang Song-taek, aren't you?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like the OEM NATO is not adjusted right, too much overlap that's why it's not at it's longest?


I tried that. Too short.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> The green one looks like a G-shock....


I think I'll stick to a G-Shock.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because I can...


You got a like for a beautiful girl

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Ah, PF has now added a flag of his own.... welcome Supreme Leader!
> 
> View attachment 15325468


Lol PF, the only man in North Korea with the Internet

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Can't talk about lighting without mentioning the work of Joe McNally.


Lovely

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I thought it's about time... you are all like family to me


So our days are numbered then?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> All that money for AI and they can't follow a 3 foot wide painted line ? Sad


Lmao

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol PF, the only man in North Korea with the Internet
> 
> Brother of OoO


On his way to pick up his... I dunno, what's he buying next? Is his Ferrari ready?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Nice camera

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> My too be wife gave me a Pentax K1000 to get me interested in taking pics. Ended with a couple of Nikons. Unfortunately, the camera was borrowed by the same guys that took my Seiko 1970 chronograph. Some day I'll get around to replacing the Seiko.


Lol loved the camera that much hey?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Had to
> 
> Had to do often as little boy but there were always more dogs at that time.


:-(

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> We still think Norman has some PTSD from his prior family. Heard him cry three times, like over a full second each, in an apparent nightmare while he was napping a little while ago. He never meows like that while he's awake, so I wonder what was going through his head.


:-( hope he's okay

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This works for me...
> 
> View attachment 15326502
> 
> ...


Lol

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You are aware of what happened to Kim Jong-nam and Jang Song-taek, aren't you?


Yes..... Gulp.

You, you, you.. (stammers) are not going to terminate me, right? We are friends. ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> :-( hope he's okay
> 
> Brother of OoO


Probably said before how, of everything in the house, he's by far the most scared of my clothes iron. If I get it out of the closet in the upstairs bedroom, he disappears into a corner in the basement. He's not that scared of the vacuum cleaners, and he's been watching us do our home improvement stuff. He tolerates my wife brushing his teeth, too, without yelping or clawing. But as soon as I pick up the iron, his eyes get wide, he gets low to the floor, and he vanishes without a trace.

I'm sure there's a therapeutic way to ease his fear. I just need to try some ideas. But I can't imagine why he'd be so afraid (or maybe I don't want to imagine).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

You guys know if they kept the "View last unread" button? Don't see it. "Just to latest" button doesn't do the same thing....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes..... Gulp.
> 
> You, you, you.. (stammers) are not going to terminate me, right? We are friends. 😬


PF said to stay away from airports


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> No mate. I have 3 Strapify branded straps like this and have had no problem. Erika's are of superior quality with better hardware however the part where it hooks onto is tighter than a fish's (sic) arse.


I know. I had the same problem but it has somehow gotten easier over time


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You guys know if they kept the "View last unread" button? Don't see it. "Just to latest" button doesn't do the same thing....


That was one of the first complaints in the feedback thread.

Now the thread title itself should go to the last unread post ("oldest unread"?).

But that's also if the thread title's text is slightly bolder than the others, which means it has posts you haven't read yet.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I tried that. Too short.


This sounds like my ex...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You guys know if they kept the "View last unread" button? Don't see it. "Just to latest" button doesn't do the same thing....


Haven't seen that but I really liked that fiction for keeping up


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey BT thinking of you mate; hope you're okay with Bo. Saw your post earlier but didn't want to reply in case there was an update


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@BSF you got mail


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I hate hearing about doggos that are sick  all the pups of SoOoO bros and brosettes deserve the best!

On a WUS (and Omega) note...

Always overlooked, but I love the dial on this Strap































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I have this wolf watch box that I received for my 50th a couple years ago and I kept it because I have this long time desire to have only 5 mid to higher end watches. And I thought what that could be and what watch if released would push me to that way of thinking. There are only 3 watches that are safe. So there are spots for only 2. One would be a lighter dial watch, the other a chrono. 

The chrono would be Merv’s Speedie but I can’t see me ever acquiring that so I’d settle for the standard moonwatch. The other would be some type of Grand Seiko or a white dial Explorer or some new type of Milgauss or Air King.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I hate hearing about doggos that are sick  all the pups of SoOoO bros and brosettes deserve the best!
> 
> On a WUS (and Omega) note...
> 
> Always overlooked, but I love the dial on this Strap


Yes , the infamous C&B side of da moon


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Really sorry. Bo-the-wonder-dog has also been a faithful part of OoO.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Thanks. He is now gone but always remembered.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, decided to change up my avatar.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Might change it again, soon.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. He is now gone but always remembered.
> View attachment 15326617


"Bo - The Best Dog Ever."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

What do you guys think of this? Transocean Chrono with gold bezel. 38mm.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this? Transocean Chrono with gold bezel. 38mm.


Gold bezel ? Can't tell


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. He is now gone but always remembered.
> View attachment 15326617


RIP. Bo the Wonder Dog. His memory lives on forever!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, decided to change up my avatar.


I don't know if it's really a change "up"....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this? Transocean Chrono with gold bezel. 38mm.


Fawking brick.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow! I have missed quite a bit the past month. I was wondering why U wasn't getting OoO notifications on TapTalk anymore. Now I know why.



Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I will need to move on from discussing his end but in fairness to Bo, I thought I should say he was tough to the end. Mrs BT wanted to spare me sobbing like a child but I felt he should see me to the end. As it turned out, I had to muzzle him just to get his sedation shave and shot and even then he went after vet and asst. Then it took 3 shots to end it. Even after 2, he was still looking at me. Anyway, thanks for all the thoughts and best to remember him in his better days (mine too). His last pic.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

A box-stock "Like" button isn't enough. Bye Bo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. He is now gone but always remembered.
> View attachment 15326617


Glad at least his ordeal of pain is now over.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this? Transocean Chrono with gold bezel. 38mm.


I think the dial is beautiful.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I will need to move on from discussing his end but in fairness to Bo, I thought I should say he was tough to the end. Mrs BT wanted to spare me sobbing like a child but I felt he should see me to the end. As it turned out, I had to muzzle him just to get his sedation shave and shot and even then he went after vet and asst. Then it took 3 shots to end it. Even after 2, he was still looking at me. Anyway, thanks for all the thoughts and best to remember him in his better days (mine too). His last pic.
> View attachment 15326759
> View attachment 15326759


That sounds awful. I'd be a mess if it happened to me and I fully understand your loss. The worst is now over. Yes they can be a pain with the constant cleaning, grooming etc but their unconditional love is a blessing that only dog owners can understand.

The way we have domesticated these creatures is one of man's greatest achievements.

Again, take care my friend.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. He is now gone but always remembered.
> View attachment 15326617


So sorry to hear BT


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, decided to change up my avatar.


With all the avatar changes I'm not going to know w who is who


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this? Transocean Chrono with gold bezel. 38mm.


Would look great on leather. That bracelet is ugly as hell


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I hate hearing about doggos that are sick  all the pups of SoOoO bros and brosettes deserve the best!
> 
> On a WUS (and Omega) note...
> 
> ...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I will need to move on from discussing his end but in fairness to Bo, I thought I should say he was tough to the end. Mrs BT wanted to spare me sobbing like a child but I felt he should see me to the end. As it turned out, I had to muzzle him just to get his sedation shave and shot and even then he went after vet and asst. Then it took 3 shots to end it. Even after 2, he was still looking at me. Anyway, thanks for all the thoughts and best to remember him in his better days (mine too). His last pic.
> View attachment 15326759
> View attachment 15326759


Takes incredible strength for you to be there until the end. Tearing up just thinking about it.

Silver lining is you (i.e., your dogs best friend) were there until the end. Too many pet owners "can't bear" to be in the room, and then your pet has to pass panicking because his/her owner is not there for comfort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sorry BT and Rest In Peace Bo the Wonder Dog. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I will need to move on from discussing his end but in fairness to Bo, I thought I should say he was tough to the end. Mrs BT wanted to spare me sobbing like a child but I felt he should see me to the end. As it turned out, I had to muzzle him just to get his sedation shave and shot and even then he went after vet and asst. Then it took 3 shots to end it. Even after 2, he was still looking at me. Anyway, thanks for all the thoughts and best to remember him in his better days (mine too). His last pic.
> View attachment 15326759
> View attachment 15326759


Good on you for being there for Bo. I'm sure he was comforted knowing that you were there for him and went to sleep peacefully.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think there'll be people enjoying this feature and changing their flags around.


We could play the flag game!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> One can always dream to display one's stuff.....unless one has a man cave a la BT.
> My office is basically the only spot I have and even that gets reviewed and assessed by the boss


Myanmar eh? Well played.....


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't quote properly.. I wondered if you were in Seattle.


Ewwwww


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> You are aware of what happened to Kim Jong-nam and Jang Song-taek, aren't you?


Were they "invited" to the birthday party?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Good on you for being there for Bo. I'm sure he was comforted knowing that you were there for him and went to sleep peacefully.


Thanks...I see you became a premium member worth it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> With all the avatar changes I'm not going to know w who is who


Thank goodness you are the only one using the Porsche Gulf livery


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> We could play the flag game!


Nice. I thought the Indonesian flag looked like Monaco.....


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. He is now gone but always remembered.
> View attachment 15326617


Goodbye Bo. 😢


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Photos don't do it justice. This watch is magnificent.


















Friend's retirement gift to himself.

He let me sample it.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have significant catching up to do tonight, but wanted to share pics of my favorite spot. I'm up at Grandfather Mountain, a peak in the Blue Ridge Mountains in North Carolina. Whole family is here visiting my in laws.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. He is now gone but always remembered.
> View attachment 15326617


Really sorry to hear this BT. He looks like a very good dog. I'm sorry for you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Anybody figure out to determine how many osts everyone has in a thread?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. I thought the Indonesian flag looked like Monaco.....


Lol, yup same flag. I guess there are only so many combinations. 😐


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I will need to move on from discussing his end but in fairness to Bo, I thought I should say he was tough to the end. Mrs BT wanted to spare me sobbing like a child but I felt he should see me to the end. As it turned out, I had to muzzle him just to get his sedation shave and shot and even then he went after vet and asst. Then it took 3 shots to end it. Even after 2, he was still looking at me. Anyway, thanks for all the thoughts and best to remember him in his better days (mine too). His last pic.
> View attachment 15326759
> View attachment 15326759


I don't pop in here much and when I do I usually don't comment but I know where you're coming from friend. My family and I lost our little buddy a few weeks ago. Ours was an unexpected separation, and has been exceptionally difficult to accept. I feel your pain, I know how Bo will be missed.

The last picture I have of Franklin


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I don't pop in here much and when I do I usually don't comment but I know where you're coming from friend. My family and I lost our little buddy a few weeks ago. Ours was an unexpected separation, and has been exceptionally difficult to accept. I feel your pain, I know how Bo will be missed.
> 
> The last picture I have of Franklin


Thanks. Franklin was a handsome fellow. Sorry he was taken too early.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ stop by more often.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks...I see you became a premium member worth it?


For me, $20 seemed like a small contribution towards giving back to a community that had given me a wealth of watch knowledge and online friendships. Without WUS and Hodinkee, I probably would have ended up with a watch box full of Omegas. Can't have that! (see what I did there!)

I know, my answer is a bit virtuous but it's the honest reason. And it removes the right rail entirely or gain an option to remove it, which makes better use of the design layout and spacing. Premium subforum is a ghost town so far.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's how SoOoO looks like without the right rail...

Before:










After:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody figure out to determine how many osts everyone has in a thread?


I am asking that question myself too. I also wanted to see the leaderboard but the new page one is different from the old.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> For me, $20 seemed like a small contribution towards giving back to a community that had given me a wealth of watch knowledge and online friendships. Without WUS and Hodinkee, I probably would have ended up with a watch box full of Omegas. Can't have that! (see what I did there!)
> 
> I know, my answer is a bit virtuous but it's the honest reason. And it removes the right rail entirely or gain an option to remove it, which makes better use of the design layout and spacing. Premium subforum is a ghost town so far.


I will look removing that right rail would be good. Easy to find?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Lol, yup same flag. I guess there are only so many combinations.


Belgium and German flags get me mixed up sometimes. Also the British RAF and French roundels confuse me at times... same colour in different order.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> That must be an interesting and difficult job, especially with all the reflective parts on a car, including the paint. I once sent a car for a photoshoot in a studio in Detroit that does the photo work for GM, the results were amazing, I had never seen such a well done job, the car had a mirror like finished paint, a lot of curvatures, and not a single parasite reflection in the pictures; it was all done in a studio, but still, that must have been really difficult to achieve


 it is difficult as there are many factors to consider but reflection is the worst. You have to consider the car as a big multi angle mirror.
After a while though you know what you can and can't get away with in post and shoot accordingly.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nicely done


Thanks mate


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> They are beautiful aren't they?
> Not my photos obviously...


This was lit HT painted and is a perfect example of the technique. It's a great shot.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sorry for the older post replies, playing a bit of catchup. You boys have been busy.
Sorry to hear about your dog mate. I know how sad it is loosing a mate. I’ll have a drink in honour and reflect on my lost one too.

again condolences.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I will look removing that right rail would be good. Easy to find?


If you click on your avatar, go to settings, then preferences, then turn on focused reading mode to eliminate the right rail.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> If you click on your avatar, go to settings, then preferences, then turn on focused reading mode to eliminate the right rail.


Thanks i paid and had figured it out.. much better


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mav said:


> For me, $20 seemed like a small contribution towards giving back to a community that had given me a wealth of watch knowledge and online friendships. Without WUS and Hodinkee, I probably would have ended up with a watch box full of Omegas. Can't have that! (see what I did there!)
> 
> I know, my answer is a bit virtuous but it's the honest reason. And it removes the right rail entirely or gain an option to remove it, which makes better use of the design layout and spacing. Premium subforum is a ghost town so far.


What is the right rail? Not sure it shows up on iPad or iPhone?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Think I will go out and buy one before they disappear from the shelves permanently...
> 
> Actually I do have an Olympus sports camera. One which is water proof and I use for my work or in and around water.


In water? You'll need an under water cover for it though right? That's something I've never tried.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I tried that. Too short.


Dang...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mav said:


> Here's how SoOoO looks like without the right rail...
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Thanks..... no rail on ipad.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes.... definitely not your photos because you have a distinctive style in yours.


Certainly. The "babies" I photograph don't have wheels...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@mav @Betterthere Dunno which browser you're using, but if you can add a bit of custom CSS like in Safari, make a file with this snippet and it'll keep the posts' content at what I think is a more readable maximum width:

```
div.california-lbContainer {
max-width: 60em;
}
```


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> @mav @Betterthere Dunno which browser you're using, but if you can add a bit of custom CSS like in Safari, make a file with this snippet and it'll keep the posts' content at what I think is a more readable maximum width:
> 
> ```
> div.california-lbContainer {
> ...


Sweet! I use Safari. Didn't know you're a web developer? And we can @usernames now too?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. He is now gone but always remembered.
> View attachment 15326617


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

@Gunnar_917 @Sappie66 ... picked up some red breast 15 for Canada Day 🇨🇦 interested to do a bit of a Canada Day comparison....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> @Gunnar_917 @Sappie66 ... picked up some red breast 15 for Canada Day  interested to do a bit of a Canada Day comparison....
> 
> View attachment 15327190


Sure! You coming over of something?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. He is now gone but always remembered.
> View attachment 15326617


Sorry for your loss BT, he certainly had a great life thanks to you, and I am sure that your care for him eased his pain and made his retirement in doggy heaven as peaceful as possible. My thoughts are with you and Mrs. BT


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

In celebration of our fine Canada day  Tudor released the new Black Bay 58 Blue. I prefer the hue of this blue to the Pelagos, what do you all think? A bit boring perhaps?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Sure! You coming over of something?


Maybe in August.... not sure yet. Might visit my parents in PoCo. If I do, I'll def bring something.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> In celebration of our fine Canada day  Tudor released the new Black Bay 58 Blue. I prefer the hue of this blue to the Pelagos, what do you all think? A bit boring perhaps?


Great colour on the new 58.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The worst kept secret is out: Discover the TUDOR Black Bay Fifty Eight watches today!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Marendra said:


> Great colour on the new 58.





mav said:


> The worst kept secret is out: Discover the TUDOR Black Bay Fifty Eight watches today!


Wish they had given it crown guards though. I think it will give the 58 it's much needed wrist presence.

I've tried the original 58 in black and even on my small wrist the watch looked puny.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> In celebration of our fine Canada day  Tudor released the new Black Bay 58 Blue. I prefer the hue of this blue to the Pelagos, what do you all think? A bit boring perhaps?


I generally like it. It's a solid, safe release for Tudor that's guaranteed to sell. I prefer the blue colors of the Pelagos and Sub Smurf more.

Earlier today, I did get a call from my preferred Rolex AD and was offered the blue BB58 for pick up tomorrow if I wanted it. I passed. Just got a slightly better blue watch recently, I told them.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> For me, $20 seemed like a small contribution towards giving back to a community that had given me a wealth of watch knowledge and online friendships. Without WUS and Hodinkee, I probably would have ended up with a watch box full of Omegas. Can't have that! (see what I did there!)
> 
> I know, my answer is a bit virtuous but it's the honest reason. And it removes the right rail entirely or gain an option to remove it, which makes better use of the design layout and spacing. Premium subforum is a ghost town so far.


I totally agree with you, a small contribution is the least we could do for WUS, after all, they gave us the opportunity to meet. Can I suggest that we all upgrade and invade the Premium subforum and claim it as OoO Land?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> I totally agree with you, a small contribution is the least we could do for WUS, after all, they gave us the opportunity to meet. Can I suggest that we all upgrade and invade the Premium subforum and claim it as OoO Land?


LOL Don't tempt me PF... you people should know that I always do when dared. HAHA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I generally like it. It's a solid, safe release for Tudor that's guaranteed to sell. I prefer the blue colors of the Pelagos and Sub Smurf more.
> 
> Earlier today, I did get a call from my preferred Rolex AD and was offered the blue BB58 for pick up tomorrow if I wanted it. I passed. Just got a slightly better blue watch recently, I told them.


Slightly better...

That my friend, is the understatement of SoOoO!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I generally like it. It's a solid, safe release for Tudor that's guaranteed to sell. I prefer the blue colors of the Pelagos and Sub Smurf more.
> 
> Earlier today, I did get a call from my preferred Rolex AD and was offered the blue BB58 for pick up tomorrow if I wanted it. I passed. Just got a slightly better blue watch recently, I told them.


Wait, so you're saying they already have the new 58 shipped to ADs?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Wish they had given it crown guards though. I think it will give the 58 it's much needed wrist presence.
> 
> I've tried the original 58 in black and even on my small wrist the watch looked puny.


In fact, I tend to prefer it without the crown guards, that, along with the riveted bracelet gives it a neo classic look and sets it apart from all the Sub inspired watches, even though this one is inspired from the early Sub, which is where the paradox lies; the human mind is a complicated thing, especially in the morning


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Thanks mate


You're welcome. Do you shoot for wheels mag? Would be nice to get a gig like that and getting to see all the new cars before the car buying population.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> In water? You'll need an under water cover for it though right? That's something I've never tried.


Thats the one I got.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Dang...


What is short?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Thanks..... no rail on ipad.
> View attachment 15327135


No side bar on my Tapatalk.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Maybe in August.... not sure yet. Might visit my parents in PoCo. If I do, I'll def bring something.


I'll be around. Let's meet up.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, I tend to prefer it without the crown guards, that, along with the riveted bracelet gives it a neo classic look and sets it apart from all the Sub inspired watches, even though this one is inspired from the early Sub, which is where the paradox lies; the human mind is a complicated thing, especially in the morning


Can't have it all right? I don't like the chubby lugs/square case of the current Sub as opposed to the slim and chamfered lugs of the BB. While I prefer crown guards to without...

Tudor already has the original Black Bay 41mm without crown guards. They could have made the 58 into something different.

Perhaps a 39mm Pelagos would be the perfect "thinking men's Rolex Submariner".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

That new blue BB58 interests me.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this? Transocean Chrono with gold bezel. 38mm.


Difficult to see the SS and gold contrast. From the side it must be smaller than it looks, or is it a modular movement?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Difficult to see the SS and gold contrast. From the side it must be smaller than it looks, or is it a modular movement?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like it might be modular. The crown and pushers are not inline.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Can't have it all right? I don't like the chubby lugs/square case of the current Sub as opposed to the slim and chamfered lugs of the BB. While I prefer crown guards to without...
> 
> Tudor already has the original Black Bay 41mm without crown guards. They could have made the 58 into something different.
> 
> Perhaps a 39mm Pelagos would be the perfect "thinking men's Rolex Submariner".


I agree it wouldve been more "born to dare" if they changed it up a bit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Wait, so you're saying they already have the new 58 shipped to ADs?


Yes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, I tend to prefer it without the crown guards, that, along with the riveted bracelet gives it a neo classic look and sets it apart from all the Sub inspired watches, even though this one is inspired from the early Sub, which is where the paradox lies; the human mind is a complicated thing, especially in the morning


Umm...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jaguarshark said:


> I agree it wouldve been more "born to dare" if they changed it up a bit.







The colour looks really good though


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> The colour looks really good though


How about a new thread "Should I sell my Smurf and buy a Blue BB58?"


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this? Transocean Chrono with gold bezel. 38mm.


I don't know about the brand, I still can't get over the ugly models of the 80s, but one thing for sure, that mesh bracelet feels really premium, I had the opportunity to handle one recently


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a new thread "Should I sell my Smurf and buy a Blue BB58?"


Lol

Definitely! I was just told on TRF that if I wanted crown guards I should buy a Rolex...

Let's see if we will see some better replies on WUS. 

You'll have to do the honors though...no Smurf here


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Photos don't do it justice. This watch is magnificent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not my favourite dial colour but certainly one of the better choices for a retirement piece. Also, one of Rolexes most complicated movements; or is it the ONLY complicated movement made by the crown?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> The worst kept secret is out: Discover the TUDOR Black Bay Fifty Eight watches today!


I guess they learned their lesson after last years P01 scandal.

Kudos for launching a new watch and having it immediately available for purchase.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're welcome. Do you shoot for wheels mag? Would be nice to get a gig like that and getting to see all the new cars before the car buying population.


No I don't, they use Bauer media group and there is a massive list of people ahead of me. I have done a lot of work for survivorcar magazine, downshift Australia, AME wheels japan and a few others. Here are a couple of cover shots .

i shot the yellow Monaro and the old girl EH on the other.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not my favourite dial colour but certainly one of the better choices for a retirement piece. Also, one of Rolexes most complicated movements; or is it the ONLY complicated movement made by the crown?


Not my cup of tea, but it is the only modern complicated Rolex. They made in the past two complicated watches

Ref. 6236, a triple calandar with chronograph, circa 1958










Ref. 4113, a split second chronograph; they only made 12 of them, and only 8 are known to have survived, circa 1942


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a new thread "Should I sell my Smurf and buy a Blue BB58?"


Of course you should 

Sell your Smurf for a Tudor. That's what all the fan boys will tell ya!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> No I don't, they use Bauer media group and there is a massive list of people ahead of me. I have done a lot of work for survivorcar magazine, downshift Australia, AME wheels japan and a few others. Here are a couple of cover shots .
> 
> i shot the yellow Monaro and the old girl EH on the other.


Very nice portfolio of work. Will look you up if I am ever in Sydney and we can talk cars over beer and chips.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tried my two favourite current model Omegas today. In all seriousness Gentlemen, they are both stunning pieces.

The best I could get is AUD$6080 for the Speedie and AUD$6340 for the white SMP. That's 20% off retail and immediately available. I know there is all this wanking going over the new blue Tudor 58 but that SMP is a better watch in every way. Gave me a similar feel to the Rolex Polar Explorer 2.

Very impressed.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Sweet! I use Safari. Didn't know you're a web developer? And we can @usernames now too?


The @ tagging function is here? Finally in the 21st century.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> In celebration of our fine Canada day  Tudor released the new Black Bay 58 Blue. I prefer the hue of this blue to the Pelagos, what do you all think? A bit boring perhaps?


It's like VW, Audi, and Porsche. Take your pick based on your budget.

TBH I like that new 58 better than the Pelagos.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. He is now gone but always remembered.
> View attachment 15326617


I'm sorry for your pain mate, I know it cuts deep.

Joan Baez sang it best, Old Blue.
For all the good dogs that have past through our lives.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The @ tagging function is here? Finally in the 21st century.


The tagging had worked all along if you used Tapatalk. That was how we were able to summon people to our OoO thread previously.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It's like VW, Audi, and Porsche. Take your pick based on your budget.
> 
> TBH I like that new 58 better than the Pelagos.


I tried a 58 on with a leather strap and it felt like a kids watch. Maybe they wear better on steel but when that hot German Girl, Jenni Elle can pull it off on her 5 something inch wrist, what does that tell you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Tried my two favourite current model Omegas today. In all seriousness Gentlemen, they are both stunning pieces.
> 
> The best I could get is AUD$6080 for the Speedie and AUD$6340 for the white SMP. That's 20% off retail and immediately available. I know there is all this wanking going over the new blue Tudor 58 but that SMP is a better watch in every way. Gave me a similar feel to the Rolex Polar Explorer 2.
> 
> Very impressed.


Both very good watches. Have you decided on which one you were going to buy? Could you get them to drop under $6k for the Speedmaster? I really hope that you pick the Speedmaster.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I tried a 58 on with a leather strap and it felt like a kids watch. Maybe they wear better on steel but when that hot German Girl, Jenni Elle can pull it off on her 5 something inch wrist, what does that tell you?


That's a good point. Its size versus what we are used to now with sub maxi cases will make that feel small, maybe too small. And I don't think I could ever get rid of the sub bracelet.

Someone in my office has a BB58. I tried it on and can see the novelty of size, but I didn't like the bracelet fit and feel.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It's like VW, Audi, and Porsche. Take your pick based on your budget.
> 
> TBH I like that new 58 better than the Pelagos.


So.... are you saying that buying a Porsche is like buying a tarted up Volkswagen? 

Examples are...

VW Touareg = Audi Q7 = Porsche Cayenne?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So.... are you saying that buying a Porsche is like buying a tarted up Volkswagen?
> 
> Examples are...
> 
> VW Touareg = Audi Q7 = Porsche Cayenne?


Bro dog that is exactly what I am saying 

FWIW I'm a huge Porsche fan and dream of a Carrera one day.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Both very good watches. Have you decided on which one you were going to buy? Could you get them to drop under $6k for the Speedmaster? I really hope that you pick the Speedmaster.


Not at this joint mate, that was their best price.

The way I look at it is simple. They will make another 20 iterations of the SMP and the scallop bezel and the He crown are the weakest points of this watch.

The Speedmaster Moonwatch however is to Omega what the Submariner is to Rolex. It's their greatest watch and will only ever change in a subtle way because quite simply it's a masterpiece.

I choose the Speedmaster and it's only a matter of time before I acquire the second most iconic watch on the planet.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I tried a 58 on with a leather strap and it felt like a kids watch. Maybe they wear better on steel but when that hot German Girl, Jenni Elle can pull it off on her 5 something inch wrist, what does that tell you?


That tells me they got it right.
Bet it would look good on an 8" wrist too.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!!! OI OI OI!!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> I agree it wouldve been more "born to dare" if they changed it up a bit.


Lady Gaga and Beckham you know super born to dare ....would be perfect


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I tried a 58 on with a leather strap and it felt like a kids watch. Maybe they wear better on steel but when that hot German Girl, Jenni Elle can pull it off on her 5 something inch wrist, what does that tell you?


Would you take her on a date? if you were single?
Where would you take her?
No doubt youd wear the Rollie?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I like that new 58 better than the Pelagos.


Agree w ^


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I will need to move on from discussing his end but in fairness to Bo, I thought I should say he was tough to the end. Mrs BT wanted to spare me sobbing like a child but I felt he should see me to the end. As it turned out, I had to muzzle him just to get his sedation shave and shot and even then he went after vet and asst. Then it took 3 shots to end it. Even after 2, he was still looking at me. Anyway, thanks for all the thoughts and best to remember him in his better days (mine too). His last pic.
> View attachment 15326759
> View attachment 15326759


So sorry to hear bro B, no doubt he had an amazing life with you, may his next travels have as much joy, love and friendship as he had with you mate.
Hope youre doing as best as possible, just remember what a great life he had with you guys, his life was a triumph, many dogs dont get that love, so be proud mate, content you were a great friend and looked after him till the end.
All the power to Bo on his next travels, All the power to you and your lady.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Would you take her on a date? if you were single?
> Where would you take her?
> No doubt youd wear the Rollie?


Oh yes and I'd wear my Marinemaster.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> One of the worst things about having a dog is when this day inevitably comes.
> 
> Take care mate.


**** ive got tears just reading his post and looking at the pics, they really touch deep in the heart dogs, a place fellow humans rarely can touch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rusty427 said:


> That tells me they got it right.
> Bet it would look good on an 8" wrist too.


I didn't have my glasses on and that post looked different with the talk of women and 8 inches.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Oh yes and I'd wear my Marinemaster.


Youve just gone from getting a kiss goodnight and goodbye at the door to a 'if thats really a MM on your wrist, id love to come in for coffee you big stud'..


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> **** ive got tears just reading his post and looking at the pics, they really touch deep in the heart dogs, a place fellow humans rarely can touch.


I asked my kids what they would sell Marla for and my son in particular said he wouldn't swap her for the best Ferrari money can buy.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I didn't have my glasses on and that post looked different with the talk of women and 8 inches.


You can pull off a big watch if you have a big wanger!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Jenni Elle is my new favourite watch blogger, love the accent and the quirky expressions.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm not sure how it decides (edit: found it, you can change it in Account Settings -> Account Details -> Location), but you can turn it on or off by going to your user profile icon -> Account Settings -> Privacy -> View your location details when you post -> "Nobody"


I think it should be compulsory for the 000 to display all users national flags.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Sweet! I use Safari. Didn't know you're a web developer? And we can @usernames now too?


Yeah, it's been my post-music job since I got out.

Also, I just noticed that the text entry field is still full-width, so I found the div and added it to the width restriction like so (plus added a little padding on the left to bring them away from the edge of the browser window):


```
div.california-lbContainer, div.california-quick-reply-container {
max-width: 60em;
padding-left: 80px;
}
```


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RIP Bo....


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I asked my kids what they would sell Marla for and my son in particular said he wouldn't swap her for the best Ferrari money can buy.


Good to hear mate, bet you didnt tell him you would lol?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> I tried a 58 on with a leather strap and it felt like a kids watch. Maybe they wear better on steel but when that hot German Girl, Jenni Elle can pull it off on her 5 something inch wrist, what does that tell you?


It tells me that she must have lied about the size of her wrist, and that her birth name must be Knut or Helmut


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> You can pull off a big watch if you have a big wanger!


Also work that way:
" you can pull off a small watch if you have a big wanger"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Cobia said:


> I think it should be compulsory for the 000 to display all users national flags.


Already done


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Also work that way you can pull of a small watch if you have a big wanger


True, you can pull anything off with a big wanger.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Tried my two favourite current model Omegas today. In all seriousness Gentlemen, they are both stunning pieces.
> 
> The best I could get is AUD$6080 for the Speedie and AUD$6340 for the white SMP. That's 20% off retail and immediately available. I know there is all this wanking going over the new blue Tudor 58 but that SMP is a better watch in every way. Gave me a similar feel to the Rolex Polar Explorer 2.
> 
> Very impressed.


I'm not a fan of either. I'm sure they are not really nice but I'm bored just looking at them. Just really generic and bland vibe coming from both of those.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Tried my two favourite current model Omegas today. In all seriousness Gentlemen, they are both stunning pieces.
> 
> The best I could get is AUD$6080 for the Speedie and AUD$6340 for the white SMP. That's 20% off retail and immediately available. I know there is all this wanking going over the new blue Tudor 58 but that SMP is a better watch in every way. Gave me a similar feel to the Rolex Polar Explorer 2.
> 
> Very impressed.


standard answer = buy both


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dad let us know yesterday that his younger brother, who's been in the hospital for a while, has been moved to a hospice room for better pain management.

Dad and his two brothers have been the most loyal trio of siblings I've ever known.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm not a fan of either. I'm sure they are not really nice but I'm bored just looking at them. Just really generic and bland vibe coming from both of those.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I can see why you would think that. I used to think the same.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

What the Speedy Pro and several SS Rolexes share is timelessness; albeit a two-sided sword when it comes to innovate or not. Rolex has been playing the game the longest but Omega seems to be learning, e.g. the Seamaster 300 line started in 1993 and the PO in 2005. Omega seems to updates their lines about every 5 years, while Rolex makes micro adjustments less frequently and conspicuously.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Dad let us know yesterday that his younger brother, who's been in the hospital for a while, has been moved to a hospice room for better pain management.
> 
> Dad and his two brothers have been the most loyal trio of siblings I've ever known.


Sorry to hear. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Speedy Pro is the most versatile watch I own, looks good on virtually any strap, anything from vintage leather to a NATO.

I have even had it on the bracelet a couple of times... ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm not a fan of either. I'm sure they are not really nice but I'm bored just looking at them. Just really generic and bland vibe coming from both of those.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al I felt the exact same way about the speedy . Online pics whatever then one day I went to the omega boutique here and kid you not I was sold . It has a presence in the metal that doesn't transcribe in pics . Well not w G'a crap pics anyways


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry to hear. Hope he gets better soon.


He probably won't. His daughter might be able to coordinate an online meeting for all of us later today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Dad let us know yesterday that his younger brother, who's been in the hospital for a while, has been moved to a hospice room for better pain management.
> 
> Dad and his two brothers have been the most loyal trio of siblings I've ever known.


Sad news, I hope they will take good care of him


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I can see why you would think that. I used to think the same.


Both well made and quality pieces. I think a panda speedie would settle this decision.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Dad let us know yesterday that his younger brother, who's been in the hospital for a while, has been moved to a hospice room for better pain management.
> 
> Dad and his two brothers have been the most loyal trio of siblings I've ever known.


Feels sad just hearing that... hope he gets better soon.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Not my cup of tea, but it is the only modern complicated Rolex. They made in the past two complicated watches
> 
> Ref. 6236, a triple calandar with chronograph, circa 1958
> 
> ...


Two great looking watches. Although even if I had 1 million plus change I'm not sure that I'd bite.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Dad let us know yesterday that his younger brother, who's been in the hospital for a while, has been moved to a hospice room for better pain management.
> 
> Dad and his two brothers have been the most loyal trio of siblings I've ever known.


Sorry to hear that bro B, blessings to your dads younger bro and all of you, must be very tough losing a bro.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm not a fan of either. I'm sure they are not really nice but I'm bored just looking at them. Just really generic and bland vibe coming from both of those.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Never a truer word spoken bro AL.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Big Al I felt the exact same way about the speedy . Online pics whatever then one day I went to the omega boutique here and kid you not I was sold . It has a presence in the metal that doesn't transcribe in pics . Well not w G'a crap pics anyways


I liked it, especially with the hesalite crystal, it feels much warmer compared to the sapphire version.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, it's been my post-music job since I got out.
> 
> Also, I just noticed that the text entry field is still full-width, so I found the div and added it to the width restriction like so (plus added a little padding on the left to bring them away from the edge of the browser window):
> 
> ...


@mav Updated the css to include the entire thread container. I was starting to hit each element separately (thread body, text field, nav buttons, etc) but this one container holds them all. I think this forum software is the only webpage I have open that uses "california" in its classes, so this shouldn't break any other sites (and, maybe, it'll also apply to other forums that use the same software).


```
div.california-thread-body-container {
max-width: 60em;
margin: auto;
}
```


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Feels sad just hearing that... hope he gets better soon.





Cobia said:


> Sorry to hear that bro B, blessings to your dads younger bro and all of you, must be very tough losing a bro.


Feels like Dad's losing one of his best friends. The three of them played golf together last summer like they always do. Said that his earliest memory of anything is spending a few days with his grandma then watching his mom come home with his new baby brother.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Wait, so you're saying they already have the new 58 shipped to ADs?


Yeah, they are available for purchase/pick up immediately starting today, at least here in the US.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, it's been my post-music job since I got out.
> 
> Also, I just noticed that the text entry field is still full-width, so I found the div and added it to the width restriction like so (plus added a little padding on the left to bring them away from the edge of the browser window):
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's cool, I started out my career as a web designer, then developer, before moving into digital marketing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Bro dog that is exactly what I am saying
> 
> FWIW I'm a huge Porsche fan and dream of a Carrera one day.


Nah, I stay true to my love.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a new thread "Should I sell my franken Smurf and buy a Blue BB58?"


FIFY 

I might start one after I've had my coffee in a bit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Dad let us know yesterday that his younger brother, who's been in the hospital for a while, has been moved to a hospice room for better pain management.
> 
> Dad and his two brothers have been the most loyal trio of siblings I've ever known.


Sad to hear about the state he is in. I am sure the specialist people in the hospice will take care of him and look after his needs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Thanks! That's cool, I started out my career as a web designer, then developer, before moving into digital marketing.


I feel extremely fortunate to be in the gig I'm doing now. If I had kept going with music I'd be SOL, up the creek without a paddle OR a lifejacket.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> @mav Updated the css to include the entire thread container. I was starting to hit each element separately (thread body, text field, nav buttons, etc) but this one container holds them all. I think this forum software is the only webpage I have open that uses "california" in its classes, so this shouldn't break any other sites (and, maybe, it'll also apply to other forums that use the same software).
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Sweet man, thanks. It shouldn't interfere with other websites since it's specific to the california class and I don't really participate in any other forum.

Sorry to hear about your Dad's brother. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Thanks! That's cool, I started out my career as a web designer, then developer, before moving into digital marketing.


My brother-in-law's son from an earlier marriage is a web designer/developer. The guy has been travelling around the world for years basically working from wherever he wants to be at the moment. No ties, just a laptop and backpack


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> My brother-in-law's son from an earlier marriage is a web designer/developer. The guy has been travelling around the world for years basically working from wherever he wants to be at the moment. No ties, just a laptop and backpack


One of the guys in my code school class had retired from Ma Bell (he was working for AT&T from way before it was broken up) and wanted to do just that -- code from the beach.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> One of the guys in my code school class had retired from Ma Bell (he was working for AT&T from way before it was broken up) and wanted to do just that -- code from the beach.


One of our contracted web developers lives in Bali. When he's not working, he's surfing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> One of our contracted web developers lives in Bali. When he's not working, he's surfing.


I'd work from here if I could swing it.

(from the movie _Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring_)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a new thread "Should I sell my Smurf and buy a Blue BB58?"


My douchebaggery has no end, although this one didn't turn out as bad as the P01/North Flag one. I couldn't lie (that much) so just said a friend has a Rolex Smurf.









Sell a Rolex Sub Smurf for a Tudor BB58 Blue?


So a friend of mine has a Rolex Sub Smurf and is seriously considering selling it for the new Tudor BB58 blue! What would you do? Price aside which one would you choose and why?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The @ tagging function is here? Finally in the 21st century.


@Unce_Turbo_997 Yes indeed!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Wearing my Tudor Sub today to honor the new BB58 release.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It's like VW, Audi, and Porsche. Take your pick based on your budget.
> 
> TBH I like that new 58 better than the Pelagos.


I never liked the Pelagos.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Tried my two favourite current model Omegas today. In all seriousness Gentlemen, they are both stunning pieces.
> 
> The best I could get is AUD$6080 for the Speedie and AUD$6340 for the white SMP. That's 20% off retail and immediately available. I know there is all this wanking going over the new blue Tudor 58 but that SMP is a better watch in every way. Gave me a similar feel to the Rolex Polar Explorer 2.
> 
> Very impressed.


Of course the SMP is way better than the Tudor 58. But that's not always the point.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Of course the SMP is way better than the Tudor 58. But that's not always the point.


This. In terms of just color, I prefer the new blue SMP over the Pelagos and BB58.

But that vintage blue Snowflake that Tudor's website shows is gorgeous. I would considering trading my black Tudor Sub for this one, if it was available.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> ...But that vintage blue Snowflake that Tudor's website shows is gorgeous. I would considering trading my *left nut* for this one, if it was available.


Bold: my personal opinion...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> It tells me that she must have lied about the size of her wrist, and that her birth name must be Knut or Helmut


Knut


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Also work that way:
> " you can pull off a small watch if you have a big wanger"


Strange place to wear your watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Dad let us know yesterday that his younger brother, who's been in the hospital for a while, has been moved to a hospice room for better pain management.
> 
> Dad and his two brothers have been the most loyal trio of siblings I've ever known.


Sorry to hear. "Better pain management"...... I've heard that before.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Strange place to wear your watch.


Maybe it's strange _for you!_ Don't judge me!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Tried my two favourite current model Omegas today. In all seriousness Gentlemen, they are both stunning pieces.
> 
> The best I could get is AUD$6080 for the Speedie and AUD$6340 for the white SMP. That's 20% off retail and immediately available. I know there is all this wanking going over the new blue Tudor 58 but that SMP is a better watch in every way. Gave me a similar feel to the Rolex Polar Explorer 2.
> 
> Very impressed.


Buy the Great White. BUY.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> One of our contracted web developers lives in Bali. When he's not working, he's surfing.


Sounds like my best friend from HS. Living and working 1-2 streets from Manhattan Beach. Works mornings and surfs or plays volleyball during the afternoons.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Wearing my Tudor Sub today to honor the new BB58 release.


Maybe I'll put on my blue Tudor sub and go take a look at the BB 58.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Bold: my personal opinion...


Now now we've agreed no more one nut jokes out of respect for our OoO brother who's currently fighting communism around the world.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now now we've agreed no more one nut jokes out of respect for our OoO brother who's currently fighting communism around the world.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


This. I'll sell my blue Tudor Sub, but not for a nut.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Maybe I'll put on my blue Tudor sub and go take a look at the BB 58.


You should!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sounds like my best friend from HS. Living and working 1-2 streets from Manhattan Beach. Works mornings and surfs or plays volleyball during the afternoons.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Does he happen to work for Facebook? I know someone down in Manhattan Beach who works for FB/IG, then surfs and plays volleyball.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I asked my kids what they would sell Marla for and my son in particular said he wouldn't swap her for the best Ferrari money can buy.


You get The Big like!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, it's been my post-music job since I got out.
> 
> Also, *I just noticed that the text entry field is still full-width, so I found the div and added it to the width restriction like so (plus added a little padding on the left to bring them away from the edge of the browser window):*
> 
> ...


I know this _looks_ like English but you'll never convince me of that...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> If you click on your avatar, go to settings, then preferences, then turn on focused reading mode to eliminate the right rail.


I too am thinking seriously of going with Premium as much as I hang out here.

I saw your Smurf / BB58 thread. Tell your friend to send me his Smurf and I'll pull out all the stops to get him any BB58 he wants.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Marendra said:


> What is the right rail? Not sure it shows up on iPad or iPhone?


Wondering same thing myself.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

New cat hard at work


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Wish they had given it crown guards though. I think it will give the 58 it's much needed wrist presence.
> 
> I've tried the original 58 in black and even on my small wrist the watch looked puny.


I think that was BT's impression too. I've never seen a BB58 or a PO1.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a new thread "Should I sell my Smurf and buy a Blue BB58?"


Think he did that already. Some guy posted something about the "blingy" Smurf and I decided to call him out as to my eye the Smurf is the least blingy of all of the Submariners, and is by far my favorite of all Rolex divers.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I too am thinking seriously of going with Premium as much as I hang out here.
> 
> I saw your Smurf / BB58 thread. Tell your friend to send me his Smurf and I'll pull out all the stops to get him any BB58 he wants.


That's a fake thread! PF asked to post that so I did! HAHA

I do really know a someone who has a Smurf but he would never remotely think of getting a BB58. Honestly he's brand snob, so he looks down on Tudor and anything that isn't modern Rolex. At a get together once, he kept going around to every person there to show off his gold Daytona, saying that it was $80K. Super annoying. Wouldn't call him a friend though since he's a wanker.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> My douchebaggery has no end, although this one didn't turn out as bad as the P01/North Flag one. I couldn't lie (that much) so just said a friend has a Rolex Smurf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your thread before opening SoOoO today. Responded to the guy's remark about the "blingy" Smurf but figured you were taking the mick again with your latest and greatest thread.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I never liked the Pelagos.


Me either although the concept of the Pelagos is sound.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> That's a fake thread! PF asked to post that so I did! HAHA
> 
> I do really know a someone who has a Smurf but he would never remotely think of getting a BB58. Honestly he's brand snob, so he looks down on Tudor and anything that isn't modern Rolex. At a get together once, he kept going around to every person there to show off his gold Daytona, saying that it was $80K. Super annoying. Wouldn't call him a friend though since he's a wanker.


That is true wankerism.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> That's a fake thread! PF asked to post that so I did! HAHA


I knew that the minute I saw your thread but think a couple of guys posted that thought you were actually serious.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I knew that the minute I saw your thread but think a couple of guys posted that thought you were actually serious.


Never take any of my threads or posts seriously. LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I saw your thread before opening SoOoO today. Responded to the guy's remark about the "blingy" Smurf but figured you were taking the mick again with your latest and greatest thread.


The Smurf is a really cool watch IMO.

If that's blingy, I wonder what he thinks about the rainbow iced Daytona? Maybe I'll ask!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

In honor of the PO1
















And the new BB58 blue don't really see the point of that one when this one already existed but whatever


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Me either although the concept of the Pelagos is sound.


Yes it is. Tool watch - all function, little regard to form.

But Sinn does it better:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> In honor of the PO1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point of course is that it is smaller. Many consider the reg BBs roo chunky. I never felt totally comfortable with mine (Harrods - long gone), though my BB Chrono seems better for some reason, though not perfect.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> The point of course is that it is smaller. Many consider the reg BBs roo chunky. I never felt totally comfortable with mine (Harrods - long gone), though my BB Chrono seems better for some reason, though not perfect.


I know about the size part but it just looks exactly the same minus some chamfer. No doubt more comfortable to wear but another color would have been good to differentiate it from all the other bloody BB.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I totally agree with you, a small contribution is the least we could do for WUS, after all, they gave us the opportunity to meet. Can I suggest that we all upgrade and invade the Premium subforum and claim it as OoO Land?


You and Mav were the tipping point for me also to go Premium. As much time as I spend here, a $20 annual Premium contribution is the least I can do.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Dad let us know yesterday that his younger brother, who's been in the hospital for a while, has been moved to a hospice room for better pain management.
> 
> Dad and his two brothers have been the most loyal trio of siblings I've ever known.


Sorry to hear. How's your Dad doing?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> @mav Updated the css to include the entire thread container. I was starting to hit each element separately (thread body, text field, nav buttons, etc) but this one container holds them all. I think this forum software is the only webpage I have open that uses "california" in its classes, so this shouldn't break any other sites (and, maybe, it'll also apply to other forums that use the same software).
> 
> 
> ```
> ...






lol, but what does any of this mean and what does it do!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> I know about the size part but it just looks exactly the same minus some chamfer. No doubt more comfortable to wear but another color would have been good to differentiate it from all the other bloody BB.


That's fair.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> Sorry to hear. How's your Dad doing?


We were able to group-Facetime with him and my sister yesterday. I've never seen him this sad.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> In honor of the PO1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The overall design of the PO1 is really nice until the longer-than-a-freight train lugs. Maybe a case design closer to that of the SLA033 below might have been more doable?









Although the case diameter is 45mm, the lug-to-lug measurement is only 49mm and fits within the confines of my scrawny 51mm wrist bones. Lug-to-lug for the PO1 must be close to 60mm if not more.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> We were able to group-Facetime with him and my sister yesterday. I've never seen him this sad.


Keep close with your dad. He needs you now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> We were able to group-Facetime with him and my sister yesterday. I've never seen him this sad.


Sorry to hear all of that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> The overall design of the PO1 is really nice until the longer-than-a-freight train lugs.


Is that a domed crystal? It does look good. But those lugs! Who wears that?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Thinking of BT today; first day without Bo. How are you and Mrs. BT holding up today?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> You and Mav were the tipping point for me also to go Premium. As much time as I spend here, a $20 annual Premium contribution is the least I can do.


Now let's invade the premium forum and declare it OoO land. After you sir, I insist!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that a domed crystal? It does look good. But those lugs! Who wears that?


Andre the Giant would have proudly worn that PO1 but think maybe the lug to lug too much for me to wear even on my ankle.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Now let's invade the premium forum and declare it OoO land. After you sir, I insist!


I dunno. Probably best to maintain separation between SoOoO and other threads, particularly threads on the Public Forum where our wit and sarcasm are unappreciated.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> We were able to group-Facetime with him and my sister yesterday. I've never seen him this sad.


I can't image what he's going through.... Travel restrictions, hospital visitor restrictions etc really make this tough. Much tougher than it was a few months ago.

We need a few more "reaction" options to cover situations where a 'like' just won't work.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

With Bo passing, I am appreciating Milo a bit more these last couple of days.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

So.....what are the thoughts on Quartz Omega's?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> lol, but what does any of this mean and what does it do!


Let's see if I can exercise my brain and explain it...

So everything you see in a webpage has its own boundary, like they're all framed pictures. The navigation bar across the top with your profile pic, the thread itself, the links at the very bottom of the page ("Home", "About Us", etc) - they're all separate elements.

All these elements have specific names so that the software application in the background knows which ones to draw onscreen and _how_ to draw them, like what background color they should be, what size font should be included inside, and how wide or narrow they should be.

A CSS file - Cascading Style Sheet - contains instructions for how the elements should be drawn. It can direct instructions to the whole page, or certain portions, or just one small piece, depending on what it's being told to select.

I wrote in there that the software should look for a "div" with a class of "california-thread-body-container" and set it to display no wider than 60 "em"s and an automatic margin. Breaking that down:


a "div" is a division, like a framed picture.
a "class" behaves roughly like a name for a category of elements (luckily, I think there is only one element in this forum with this class name).
"california-thread-body-container" in the name for the div that contains the entire thread body - everything from the post count and page numbers at the top, all the posts themselves, the text entry field for writing replies, and the Recommended Reading at the bottom.
"max-width: 60em;" says that no matter how wide I make my browser window, the div I've chosen should never be drawn more than 60ems wide. And "em" is shorthand for "em-dash", which is a space as wide as the letter "m". An "en-dash" is a little narrower, the width of the letter "n". There are different units you can use for declaring a width, like pixels or percentages, but I like using "em" for elements containing text because it increases or decreases depending on the font size. I chose 60 because if the posts are about 60 characters wide, they're easier for me to read; content that is very wide becomes difficult to read as my eyes have to hunt for the beginning of each line.
"margin: auto;" tells the browser to automatically put the same margin on both sides of the element. It's an easy way to make sure it's centered on the page, and it can gradually reduce the margins to zero if I make the window narrower.

Does all that make sense?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> So.....what are the thoughts on Quartz Omega's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


I think the consensus here is most of us are leery of sinking significant $$$ in any quartz watch, although opinions no doubt will vary, even here.  I might be more tempted to buy a preowned quartz Grand Seiko than Omega? Or maybe not since there is an Omega Boutique less than 10 miles from where I live.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Let's see if I can exercise my brain and explain it...
> 
> Does all that make sense?


I haven't the foggiest what you just said but gave you a LIKE for massive effort on your part!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> New cat hard at work


How old is Loki? He looks huge...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brother BSi, best wishes to your uncle, dad and aunt.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just spent an hour waiting to ship something at the UPS Store. Oy.

Everybody was social distancing and wearing masks tho.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Let's see if I can exercise my brain and explain it...
> 
> So everything you see in a webpage has its own boundary, like they're all framed pictures. The navigation bar across the top with your profile pic, the thread itself, the links at the very bottom of the page ("Home", "About Us", etc) - they're all separate elements.
> 
> ...


More "English, Not English."

My head hurts.... ?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> @Unce_Turbo_997 Yes indeed!


@mav you can be my first tag!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Me either although the concept of the Pelagos is sound.


I think Tudor made it too much of a tool watch. The five digit subs and sea-dwellers are great examples of what I mean. Nice cross between tool watch and every day watch. The Pelagos is too much in the tool watch category.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> So.....what are the thoughts on Quartz Omega's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


I wouldn't spend serious money on a quartz watch if it can't compete with a 9F.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> @mav you can be my first tag!


And you were mine!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I think Tudor made it too much of a tool watch. The five digit subs and sea-dwellers are great examples of what I mean. Nice cross between tool watch and every day watch. The Pelagos is too much in the tool watch category.


I always thought of the Pelagos as more of the modern iteration of the 5 digit Subs, than the modern Subs, because of this exact reason.

I really like the blue Pelagos. So cool in person.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> I always thought of the Pelagos as more of the modern iteration of the 5 digit Subs, than the modern Subs, because of this exact reason.
> 
> I really like the blue Pelagos. So cool in person.


Yeah that's a good point. Six digit subs are closer to the dress diver category (if such a thing exists).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

No blue 58 for me to try on, but they invited me to put down a deposit. Didn’t.

No reg 58 but the sales guy was wearing his own. I tried it and thought it fit perfectly. Great size.

They fawned over my Tudor Sub though.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You and Mav were the tipping point for me also to go Premium. As much time as I spend here, a $20 annual Premium contribution is the least I can do.


They should put up a legit app for this site. I would definitely pay for an app. Crapatalk sux and I never use the desktop version so I'm not paying yet. Build an app WUS.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Does he happen to work for Facebook? I know someone down in Manhattan Beach who works for FB/IG, then surfs and plays volleyball.


Nope he and his wife are lawyers and their yellow lab completes the threesome.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

In some more serious news, Gov Newsom just announced closing of restaurants, parks, and bunch of other things heading into the long weekend. Beaches were already closed earlier this week. Also rumor is that mask fines or lack of mask fines are coming and a real possibility of a second shutdown / stay at home order is being considered according to a friend who works in LA County. 

And the hits just continue coming in 2020... Sigh.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> In some more serious news, Gov Newsom just announced closing of restaurants, parks, and bunch of other things heading into the long weekend. Beaches were already closed earlier this week. Also rumor is that mask fines or lack of mask fines are coming and a real possibility of a second shutdown / stay at home order is being considered according to a friend who works in LA County.
> 
> And the hits just continue coming in 2020... Sigh.


Yeah major thumbs down. Goldman Sachs put out a note about this. Said if USA mandates masks for everyone then we can reverse the trend and avoid another 5% GDP loss.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah major thumbs down. Goldman Sachs put out a note about this. *Said if USA mandates masks for everyone then we can reverse the trend and avoid another 5% GDP loss.*


Ain't that somethin'.

We placed our first order for masks on the first week of March. If I sound short-tempered about CV19, it's because I'm impatient as fawk about waiting for everyone else to catch up.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes it is. Tool watch - all function, little regard to form.
> 
> But Sinn does it better:


Sinn does it much better.

Probably a dumb question but have you ever owned the U1?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> They should put up a legit app for this site. I would definitely pay for an app. Crapatalk sux and I never use the desktop version so I'm not paying yet. Build an app WUS.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think Tapatalk Pro is like $1.00 per month and is night & day better without advertisements, more easily to upload pictures and support the few times needed. There's no such thing as a free lunch!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sinn does it much better.
> 
> Probably a dumb question but have you ever owned the U1?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I reckon there's about 70% chance that Sappie has owned any watch you'll ask about ;-)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> View attachment 15328106


I've got similar jeans and sweater now I just need the high beat GMT 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Ain't that somethin'.
> 
> We placed our first order for masks on the first week of March. If I sound short-tempered about CV19, it's because I'm impatient as fawk about waiting for everyone else to catch up.


No way man, you nailed it. It's outrageous what's going on. I'm here in NC. Grocery store has a sign saying masks required. I walk in and nearly a dozen people don't have it on. No intervention from staff.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah major thumbs down. Goldman Sachs put out a note about this. Said if USA mandates masks for everyone then we can reverse the trend and avoid another 5% GDP loss.


Yup, I saw that on the Wash Post this morning... https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ld-save-the-economy/5efbc17388e0fa7b44f6b7f9/

The lack of personal responsibility and common sense by some is infuriating.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Yup, I saw that on the Wash Post this morning... https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ld-save-the-economy/5efbc17388e0fa7b44f6b7f9/
> 
> The lack of personal responsibility and common sense by some is infuriating.


Oh you nailed it. See my note back to BSi. Some parts of US just not in the mood.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> In some more serious news, Gov Newsom just announced closing of restaurants, parks, and bunch of other things heading into the long weekend. Beaches were already closed earlier this week. Also rumor is that mask fines or lack of mask fines are coming and a real possibility of a second shutdown / stay at home order is being considered according to a friend who works in LA County.
> 
> And the hits just continue coming in 2020... Sigh.


They won't stop till LA is out of business totally. No way small businesses can withstand all this. Walmart and Coscos type places will be all that's left. Just trying to keep the economy down with a pandemic excuse. If positive case do equal hospitalizations, keep it open. Cut back when there's a hospital bed shortage. I know of quite a few new positive cases that are not causing dangerous symptoms.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> In some more serious news, Gov Newsom just announced closing of restaurants, parks, and bunch of other things heading into the long weekend. Beaches were already closed earlier this week. Also rumor is that mask fines or lack of mask fines are coming and a real possibility of a second shutdown / stay at home order is being considered according to a friend who works in LA County.
> 
> And the hits just continue coming in 2020... Sigh.


I can't help but wonder what degree of this latest surge is the result of massive protests, etc. without proper social distancing. Onset of spikes within 2-4 weeks. Here in Texas it's being blamed on lack of social distancing in bars.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think Tapatalk Pro is like $1.00 per month and is night & day better without advertisements, more easily to upload pictures and support the few times needed. There's no such thing as a free lunch!!


Yeah I know. I'm just being stubborn. Lol. I might pick up a years worth one of these days.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> No way man, you nailed it. It's outrageous what's going on. I'm here in NC. Grocery store has a sign saying masks required. I walk in and nearly a dozen people don't have it on. No intervention from staff.


What if I told you that the _real_ reason we ordered in March was to forward supplies to the in-laws in Korea because they were starting to run short?

And that by the time we actually got our shipments - which took between 3-6 weeks because of delays getting out of China - Korea mostly had a handle on it, our in-laws had enough supplies, and we ended up needing them for ourselves ever since?

smdh.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I can't help but wonder what degree of this latest surge is the result of massive protests, etc. without proper social distancing. Onset of spikes within 2-4 weeks. Here in Texas it's being blamed on lack of social distancing in bars.


The biggest spikes have been in states that have tried reopening already, and not much in states that had a lot of protests.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I can't help but wonder what degree of this latest surge is the result of massive protests, etc. without proper social distancing. Onset of spikes within 2-4 weeks. Here in Texas it's being blamed on lack of social distancing in bars.


So far I'm seeing positives after beach trips and weddings. Just postpone that shyt!!! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> What if I told you that the _real_ reason we ordered in March was to forward supplies to the in-laws in Korea because they were starting to run short?
> 
> And that by the time we actually got our shipments - which took between 3-6 weeks because of delays getting out of China - Korea mostly had a handle on it, our in-laws had enough supplies, and we ended up needing them for ourselves ever since?
> 
> smdh.


You're a solid guy for sending them masks


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The biggest spikes have been in states that have tried reopening already, and not much in states that had a lot of protests.


Would be detrimental to the narrative. I have my theories. Lol. I wouldn't put anything past the news organizations right now.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I can't help but wonder what degree of this latest surge is the result of massive protests, etc. without proper social distancing. Onset of spikes within 2-4 weeks. Here in Texas it's being blamed on lack of social distancing in bars.


I'm sure it's a factor, but we'll never know since it goes against the narrative.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You're a solid guy for sending them masks


We planned to, but when the packages finally got to us, the in-laws said, "We're in good shape now, it's become easier to buy masks at the store, you should keep them for yourselves instead."


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> They won't stop till LA is out of business totally. No way small businesses can withstand all this. Walmart and Coscos type places will be all that's left. Just trying to keep the economy down with a pandemic excuse. If positive case do equal hospitalizations, keep it open. Cut back when there's a hospital bed shortage. I know of quite a few new positive cases that are not causing dangerous symptoms.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


might not work that way since there is a delay between catching the virus and symptoms requiring hospitalization.

by the time the time there is a hospital bed shortage it is too late cut back/shut down...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sinn does it much better.
> 
> Probably a dumb question but have you ever owned the U1?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Haha, twice actually.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> I reckon there's about 70% chance that Sappie has owned any watch you'll ask about ;-)


I'll cover off the lower-to-midrange, Bro PF has the upper, though we have a (small) bit of overlap.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've got similar jeans and sweater now I just need the high beat GMT
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Then you'll be the Bopsy Twins.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Would be detrimental to the narrative. I have my theories. Lol. I wouldn't put anything past the news organizations right now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sadly I think this hits the nail on the head.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> The overall design of the PO1 is really nice until the longer-than-a-freight train lugs. Maybe a case design closer to that of the SLA033 below might have been more doable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree the long lugs just kill it . We overall the PO1 is nicely made and I actually really like the dial but the lugs are tough to handle


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> We were able to group-Facetime with him and my sister yesterday. I've never seen him this sad.


This sucks , sorry to hear this Bsi


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> So.....what are the thoughts on Quartz Omega's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Whoa  easy now big fellow


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> They won't stop till LA is out of business totally. No way small businesses can withstand all this. Walmart and Coscos type places will be all that's left. Just trying to keep the economy down with a pandemic excuse. If positive case do equal hospitalizations, keep it open. Cut back when there's a hospital bed shortage. I know of quite a few new positive cases that are not causing dangerous symptoms.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That will be really sad since small businesses are the backbone of our city, as I'm sure similar to many others in the US and globally. Personally, Mrs Mav and I hate Walmart and don't shop there. Then again, I think there's only a couple in the greater LA area so we'd have to go out of our way for.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How old is Loki? He looks huge...


He was renamed now by the kids as Rémy go figure .
He is not that large 13 weeks old I think the camera is fating him up


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

So, this is what it feels like when doves cry?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> That will be really sad since small businesses are the backbone of our city, as I'm sure similar to many others in the US and globally. Personally, Mrs Mav and I hate Walmart and don't shop there. Then again, I think there's only a couple in the greater LA area so we'd have to go out of our way for.


(said it a while back) Even in Korea, small businesses are taking it on the chin, but one part of the government program is distributing vouchers to spend at local businesses in your neighborhood. So instead of your household simply getting some extra cash that you can spend anywhere (like we did to buy a new laptop), the money stays in circulation inside your local area. It would be like Mrs BSi and I getting vouchers to spend specifically at the grocery store, bagel shop, and other little shops down the street from us.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The biggest spikes have been in states that have tried reopening already, and not much in states that had a lot of protests.


Big spikes in positive cases, but not in deaths. Most states are flat in that respect or dropping like the North east. Definitely looks more like increased testing of asymptomatic or minimally symptomatic younger folk to me.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Big spikes in positive cases, but not in deaths. Most states are flat in that respect or dropping like the North east. Definitely looks more like increased testing of asymptomatic or minimally symptomatic younger folk to me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Big spikes in positive cases, but not in deaths. Most states are flat in that respect or dropping like the North east. Definitely looks more like increased testing of asymptomatic or minimally symptomatic younger folk to me.


So far (and I hope it stays that way), although I also hope that they're logging deaths due to complications from CV19 (which the trend of _excess deaths,_ meaning the increase of deaths compared to this time in previous years, suggests that we're undercounting CV19 deaths).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> So far (and I hope it stays that way), although I also hope that they're logging deaths due to complications from CV19 (which the trend of _excess deaths,_ meaning the increase of deaths compared to this time in previous years, suggests that we're undercounting CV19 deaths).


we are over counting deaths due to covid since hospitals get Medicare payments that are much greater when the deaths are labeled as due to covid . Meaning if you have an MI and happen to die and happen to also have covid then death is covid and guess what hospital gets more moula and then skews the numbers .....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More hydrangeas...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Lonely flowers in an empty house...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More hydrangeas...
> 
> View attachment 15328493
> 
> ...


I can never get those suckers to grow here ...but always wanted to


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> we are over counting deaths due to covid since hospitals get Medicare payments that are much greater when the deaths are labeled as due to covid . Meaning if you have an MI and happen to die and happen to also have covid then death is covid and guess what hospital gets more moula and then skews the numbers .....


lolz no


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like the lions aren't the only ones wearing masks...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Ain't that somethin'.
> 
> We placed our first order for masks on the first week of March. If I sound short-tempered about CV19, it's because I'm impatient as fawk about waiting for everyone else to catch up.


It ain't happening. My nephew's wife is in high-risk pregnancy and just had a baby shower in Phoenix. 28 people in a meeting room, no masks, no distancing. His parents are both over 70, morbidly obese, and one of them immuno-compromised by chemotherapy. They wondered why his other aunt and who lives nearby wouldn't attend, and asked if she would come to the next shower, which will be a similar event coming soon. Fortunately my sister-in-law is trying to live sensibly, since her husband is also around 70, obese and diabetic, and they're caring for his mother who's in her 90s.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> lolz no


whatever you say


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Bold: my personal opinion...


Let's try to remember JS is back among us ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> It ain't happening. My nephew's wife is in high-risk pregnancy and just had a baby shower in Phoenix. 28 people in a meeting room, no masks, no distancing. His parents are both over 70, morbidly obese, and one of them immuno-compromised by chemotherapy. They wondered why his other aunt and who lives nearby wouldn't attend, and asked if she would come to the next shower, which will be a similar event coming soon. Fortunately my sister-in-law is trying to live sensibly, since her husband is also around 70, obese and diabetic, and they're caring for his mother who's in her 90s.


Sounds like they wanted to outdo this family.

Surprise birthday party, 8 guests, spread to 18 total and put three in the hospital:








North Texas family shaken after 18 relatives test positive for COVID-19 following family gathering


Three were hospitalized, including two elderly family members and one woman battling breast cancer.




www.wfaa.com


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Big spikes in positive cases, but not in deaths. Most states are flat in that respect or dropping like the North east. Definitely looks more like increased testing of asymptomatic or minimally symptomatic younger folk to me.


The death curve lags the infection curve by a 3-4 weeks. The deaths are coming. The rate won't be as bad as NJ because the treatments have improved somewhat, but not dramatically.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Thinking of BT today; first day without Bo. How are you and Mrs. BT holding up today?


Thx for asking ... tough cutting grass today as he usually waited for me to finish so we could walk. And barked the second the lawnmower turned off. I may get fat with not walking him.

Bro BSi sorry to hear ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> In some more serious news, Gov Newsom just announced closing of restaurants, parks, and bunch of other things heading into the long weekend. Beaches were already closed earlier this week. Also rumor is that mask fines or lack of mask fines are coming and a real possibility of a second shutdown / stay at home order is being considered according to a friend who works in LA County.
> 
> And the hits just continue coming in 2020... Sigh.


Agree or not...lot of Californians were in WY last week property shopping for permanent move.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> The death curve lags the infection curve by a 3-4 weeks. The deaths are coming. The rate won't be as bad as NJ because the treatments have improved somewhat, but not dramatically.


Are you saying from the protests soon?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I can't help but wonder what degree of this latest surge is the result of massive protests, etc. without proper social distancing. Onset of spikes within 2-4 weeks. Here in Texas it's being blamed on lack of social distancing in bars.


To solve a problem, first you must identify the problem.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> That will be really sad since small businesses are the backbone of our city, as I'm sure similar to many others in the US and globally. Personally, Mrs Mav and I hate Walmart and don't shop there. Then again, I think there's only a couple in the greater LA area so we'd have to go out of our way for.


There will be more.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jaguarshark said:


> I agree it wouldve been more "born to dare" if they changed it up a bit.


Exactly. Using "Born to Dare" as a slogan and then playing it safe with the same tactic by introducing color variations of a proven model doesn't fly.

Next year we're gonna see a BB 58 Red with a smiley and small rose on the dial...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> So far (and I hope it stays that way), although I also hope that they're logging deaths due to complications from CV19 (which the trend of _excess deaths,_ meaning the increase of deaths compared to this time in previous years, suggests that we're undercounting CV19 deaths).


Colorado may have actually proved the opposite already on recording cases/deaths. They had overcounted by 25%.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, I tend to prefer it without the crown guards, that, along with the riveted bracelet gives it a neo classic look and sets it apart from all the Sub inspired watches, even though this one is inspired from the early Sub, which is where the paradox lies; the human mind is a complicated thing, especially in the morning


Without crown guards the BB 58 wears smaller than a 5-digit Sub. The lack of a teethed bezel ring makes the watch wears way smaller than the size suggest and lack visual presence on the wrist.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Yeah, they are available for purchase/pick up immediately starting today, at least here in the US.


Looks like it's the same in Hong Kong, someone here already picked one up and made a video of it on YouTube.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I think that was BT's impression too. I've never seen a BB58 or a PO1.


#nra

The coin-edge bezel of the Tudor Black Bays make them wear small despite the measurements would suggest.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a new thread "Should I sell my Smurf and buy a Blue BB58?"


I would love Rolex to trump them and introduce the smurf in stainless steel.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> we are over counting deaths due to covid since hospitals get Medicare payments that are much greater when the deaths are labeled as due to covid . Meaning if you have an MI and happen to die and happen to also have covid then death is covid and guess what hospital gets more moula and then skews the numbers .....


I follow NC data the closest in detail. Whether I like decisions or not, there is quite a bit of data available. Several interesting observations have intrigued me. Big cities in NC are obviously where the biggest problems are as in not just total numbers but rates also. Charlotte accounts for a huge number of positives and does have a lot of testing sites. My county though has stayed essentially flat for a couple of weeks (biggest numbers were at a state run mental health institution, nursing homes and some at chicken processing plant). Take those out and not much there...and only the chicken processing people actually go home to spread ; others only care providers go home.

Another interesting number is 46% of the positive cases are Hispanic. I do wonder if emergency rooms and urgent care facilities always test if you show up for assistance. Many of our hispanic population use those facilities for routine care as probably don't have primary care available(should or not not up for debate). No conclusion but makes me wonder if the general population in NC would not test much higher if all were tested at once (not possible). NC positive test rate hovers 9-10%.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Agree or not...lot of Californians were in WY last week property shopping for permanent move.


I believe it. Lots of people in the Bay Area are leaving SF for less expensive real estate and rent elsewhere within and outside of CA, especially since many tech companies have announced permanent work from home situations. Real estate and rent prices in SF are plummeting as a result.

So far, it seems most Angelanos are staying here since our real estate costs are no where near the madness in SF. But the longer this goes on, shutting down businesses, reopening and shutting down again; more people will leave.

Sadly the California dream for some can be crushing if you don't have the finances to support it. I know developers working for Google, making a 6-figure salary who can't afford an apartment in the city and are living paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> I would love Rolex to trump them and introduce the smurf in stainless steel.


That would be epic.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Wish they had given it crown guards though. I think it will give the 58 it's much needed wrist presence.
> 
> I've tried the original 58 in black and even on my small wrist the watch looked puny.


Great comment and insight as always. When I tried it, I had my 41mm Tudor on and then when I put the 58 (all be it on a leather type of OEM strap) it looked so small. Almost like those mid sized boy versions of the late 90's Brosnan Quartz Omega SMP's.

Like I said in another reply Jenni Elle wears this watch comfortably and she has a wrist that is a thick as Rocco Siffredi's famous appendage at his peak.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Might regret asking this, but still on the "Weird Rolex Dial" kick...

A or B?

*A










B








*

Both will be on an oyster bracelet with a smooth bezel.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> ...
> 
> Sadly the California dream for some can be crushing if you don't have the finances to support it. I know developers working for Google, *making a 6-figure salary who can't afford an apartment in the city and are living paycheck to paycheck.*


This really makes you wonder wtf...

Would not want to be a landlord in SF right now.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might regret asking this, but still on the "Weird Rolex Dial" kick...
> 
> A or B?
> 
> ...


B for moi


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Are you saying from the protests soon?


There will have to be a component of that, but clearly, but the elephants in the room are AZ, FL, TX, and CA, with others starting to head in that direction. Hospitals are already under stress. It's going to get worse, a lot worse, before it gets any better.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Finally tried on this thing:








Big fat NO!

And aside from the ridiculous lug-to-lug, aesthetically in the metal it did nothing for me. Liked it better in pictures. Though the subtle domed crystal was nice.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> There will have to be a component of that, but clearly, but the elephants in the room are AZ, FL, TX, and CA, with others starting to head in that direction. Hospitals are already under stress. It's going to get worse, a lot worse, before it gets any better.


.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> There will have to be a component of that, but clearly, but the elephants in the room are AZ, FL, TX, and CA, with others starting to head in that direction. Hospitals are already under stress. It's going to get worse, a lot worse, before it gets any better.


Take a little longer before deaths get as bad as NJ and NY.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Take a little longer before deaths get as bad as NJ and NY.


Yeah, it'll be a while yet. Apart from the nursing homes, my home county has been pretty lucky, especially compared to my work county. I'm still planning to make my August Yellowstone backpacking trip unless something gets in the way.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might regret asking this, but still on the "Weird Rolex Dial" kick...
> 
> A or B?
> 
> ...











C ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Yeah, it'll be a while yet. Apart from the nursing homes, my home county has been pretty lucky, especially compared to my work county. I'm still planning to make my August Yellowstone backpacking trip unless something gets in the way.


Yeah I was looking at the rates per million. Northeast far and away in lead. Yellowstone was fine. Off the beaten paths or just maintaining distance was no problem.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

What do you guys think of this?








38mm

No longer interested in the BB 58.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I am going against 59's vote I dig it a lot


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I was looking at the rates per million. Northeast far and away in lead. Yellowstone was fine. Off the beaten paths or just maintaining distance was no problem.


The only real risk is the road trip. I can do it in two days each way, and I could even bring my own food and water. My wife is still opposed, but my total exposure won't be any worse than going to the grocery store a couple times.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've got similar jeans and sweater now I just need the high beat GMT
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


ok, watcha waiting for. Lol.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> The only real risk is the road trip. I can do it in two days each way, and I could even bring my own food and water. My wife is still opposed, but my total exposure won't be any worse than going to the grocery store a couple times.


lol road trip you will be fine. I'm sure like me you are skilled at avoiding people. Course I did carry my own pillowcase to use. I flew BTW. nonstop flight from hub airport to rapid city SD (one of the smallest easy ones AA flies to (except for july 4th), Seat 1A last one on , first one off. Mask of course as well as "goggles"(worn from first step on shuttle to rental car). Latex gloves for the first TSA due to busy airport. Once on the plane all wiped down, gloves discarded. Over kill but ..I'm sure jman can chime in but damned if I would drive.

The shocker for you will be when you arrive in WY ... please take pictures of yourself and post!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> lol road trip you will be fine. I'm sure like me you are skilled at avoiding people. Course I did carry my own pillowcase to use. I flew BTW. nonstop flight from hub airport to rapid city SD (one of the smallest easy ones AA flies to (except for july 4th), Seat 1A last one on , first one off. Mask of course as well as "goggles"(worn from first step on shuttle to rental car). Latex gloves for the first TSA due to busy airport. Once on the plane all wiped down, gloves discarded. Over kill but ..I'm sure jman can chime in but damned if I would drive.
> 
> The shocker for you will be when you arrive in WY ... please take pictures of yourself and post!


What BT said * 2 
I am flying like it is 1999 all over again and yup nada . Do exactly as BT mentioned , be smart and stay away from humans (I am really good at the latter). Bottom line is Bony, you will be just fine and I sure as hell would not drive two days .


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Let's try to remember JS is back among us ;-)


Oh nuts!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Sadly the California dream for some can be crushing if you don't have the finances to support it. I know developers working for Google, making a 6-figure salary who can't afford an apartment in the city and are living paycheck to paycheck.


My sister and her family lived in Albany, a suburb south of SF, and barely managed a two-bedroom condo when they first moved there. Even a couple miles closer to SF would've cost too much, and property prices were creeping up pretty far by the time they left.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> The only real risk is the road trip. I can do it in two days each way, and I could even bring my own food and water. My wife is still opposed, but my total exposure won't be any worse than going to the grocery store a couple times.


I'd worry about bathrooms. Probably okay if you dig a hole off the side of the road instead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Exactly. Using "Born to Dare" as a slogan and then playing it safe with the same tactic by introducing color variations of a proven model doesn't fly.
> 
> Next year we're gonna see a BB 58 Red with a smiley and small rose on the dial...


I said in a Tudor post last year that Tudor will release various colours for their BB58 range and those Tudor Fan Boys said it will never happen as the 58 is special rah rah...

Forward to 2020, what is released? A Black Bay 58 Blue. They will complete the rainbow collection pretty soon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might regret asking this, but still on the "Weird Rolex Dial" kick...
> 
> A or B?
> 
> ...


My vote is for B


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooo......


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Never read ahead.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Great comment and insight as always. When I tried it, I had my 41mm Tudor on and then when I put the 58 (all be it on a leather type of OEM strap) it looked so small. Almost like those mid sized boy versions of the late 90's Brosnan Quartz Omega SMP's.
> 
> Like I said in another reply Jenni Elle wears this watch comfortably and she has a wrist that is a thick as Rocco Siffredi's famous appendage at his peak.


It felt like a 39mm watch, not a 39mm sports watch if that makes any sense.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might regret asking this, but still on the "Weird Rolex Dial" kick...
> 
> A or B?
> 
> ...


Again I'll skip my SoOoO default answer "both", and go straight to neither.

You might as well go for a P01 if weird is what you're after. At least it will look weird from 10 ft away...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Finally tried on this thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm not the only one who can't pull off the "gigantor"!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> C ^^^^^^^^^


Brother you and I are connecting in a way that's never happened before...

#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't even say nice strap with that one...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd worry about bathrooms. Probably okay if you dig a hole off the side of the road instead.


Gender advantage ..don't touch anything but your own pinis ....point in general direction.... squatting ez too.. no contact required... or if you timid carry your own wipes


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one keeps popping up on a jomashop pop up. 38mm but it's really good looking.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Again I'll skip my SoOoO default answer "both", and go straight to neither.
> 
> You might as well go for a P01 if weird is what you're after. At least it will look weird from 10 ft away...


Brilliant minds think alike although you verbalized the situation better than I.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Brother you and I are connecting in a way that's never happened before...
> 
> #nra


Yep #neverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Can't even say nice strap with that one...


I do disagree with you on your last point. Nothing wrong whatsoever with that strap.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I do disagree with you on your last point. Nothing wrong whatsoever with that strap.


It's a pet peeve of mine, can't stand hand-stained "antiquing" on leather of any sort. It just weirds me out.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I said in a Tudor post last year that Tudor will release various colours for their BB58 range and those *Tudor Fan Boys said it will never happen as the 58 is special rah rah...*
> 
> Forward to 2020, what is released? A Black Bay 58 Blue. They will complete the rainbow collection pretty soon.












Tudor fan boys always think their modern Tudors are special... it's not. Next year, red and green aka Harrods Edition joins the BB58. Guaranteed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> This one keeps popping up on a jomashop pop up. 38mm but it's really good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Speedmaster "Tiffany"...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Tudor fan boys always think their modern Tudors are special... it's not. Next year, red and green aka Harrods Edition joins the BB58. Guaranteed.


Also, is it just me or is Tudor actually outsourcing their bracelet manufacturing? From this photo taken off Watchonista it looks to me that the bracelet links are rounded (over-polished before brushing) where the mid and side links meet? It's not the case with my Tudor bracelets and honestly that doesn't look good.

I've been reading on the internet that current Tudor bracelets no longer have the wording "Swiss Made" on the clasp folds. Maybe there's something fishy going on here?
















Compared to my "Swiss Made" BB S&G bracelet, the links are sharp and well defined.










And then the standard Rolex Oyster for comparison.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> It felt like a 39mm watch, not a 39mm sports watch if that makes any sense.


And the bezel makes the dial smaller. And everything is downsized. Indices, handset and no more big crown.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> And the bezel makes the dial smaller. And everything is downsized. Indices, handset and no more big crown.


When the Black Bay 41 first came out everyone was saying it would have been nice to have a 39mm version, as the original was huge and the slab side made the watch unnecessarily tall. Fact is, I think that's the charm of it. All these negatives worked together somehow, and made it the substantial, masculine sports watch that it is.

Everyone thought the smaller dimensions would give them a watch reminiscing 5-digit Subs - the size, the chamfered lugs. What they don't realize is the lack of the classic scalloped bezel ring and crown guards turned it into a totally different animal. A watch that's too polite and "PC", if that's even applicable for a watch.

Be careful what you wish for right? Take away the Incisors and instead of a tiger you've got yourself a pussy cat.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nooooo......


Why not?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Can't even say nice strap with that one...


What?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> It's a pet peeve of mine, can't stand hand-stained "antiquing" on leather of any sort. It just weirds me out.


Straps can be changed.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd worry about bathrooms. Probably okay if you dig a hole off the side of the road instead.
> [/QUO
> 
> The way I travel, that will be my greatest exposure. I will have everything necessary to dig a hole, for sure, although I usually prefer to dig my hole the night before so it's ready when I need it. Digging a hole at my leisure is less stressful than doing it under duress.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Was not expecting that GP to be polarizing at all. It’s not like a PO1!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Straps can be changed.


I would have loved it if it doesn't have the date window, the spacing there is totally cramped. Just my thoughts


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Tudor fan boys always think their modern Tudors are special... it's not. Next year, red and green aka Harrods Edition joins the BB58. Guaranteed.


Yes, agree with that view. I see that the whole Tudor website has been revamped and they now class the model ranges as "family". So, we have the Black Bay family and there are 13 variations from the original Burgundy (4) and 3 each of the blue, black and PVD. Going with how they have expanded the chrono and bronze ranges along those lines, my prediction for Tudor releases of 2021 and 2022 will be:

2021 - a new Tudor GMT with the Batman bezel. We definitely need to nickname it the Bat-boy as the Batman and Batgirl belongs to a Rolex GMT Master II.

2022 - a new Tudor Black Bay 58 with the red bezel. They are going in reverse order of the original Black Bay release of 2012. We might see a new Tudor Ranger family from here onwards.

2023 - perhaps a new colour combination - like reverse colours - of the Chrono, i.e. the S&G will be gold dial with black eyes and maybe Panda dials for the steel model.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Also, is it just me or is Tudor actually outsourcing their bracelet manufacturing? From this photo taken off Watchonista it looks to me that the bracelet links are rounded (over-polished before brushing) where the mid and side links meet? It's not the case with my Tudor bracelets and honestly that doesn't look good.
> 
> *I've been reading on the internet that current Tudor bracelets no longer have the wording "Swiss Made" on the clasp folds. Maybe there's something fishy going on here?*
> 
> ...


Fabriqué en Chine?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Why not?


Okay. Go ahead and buy it. Not that you can't afford it. You'll probably flip it after a few weeks anyways.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh, this is embarrassing guys. I was looking at the main page of the forum and found my avatar as the "Top Contributor for the Month" LOL. ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> A box-stock "Like" button isn't enough. Bye Bo.


Couldn't agree more

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> That sounds awful. I'd be a mess if it happened to me and I fully understand your loss. The worst is now over. Yes they can be a pain with the constant cleaning, grooming etc but their unconditional love is a blessing that only dog owners can understand.
> 
> The way we have domesticated these creatures is one of man's greatest achievements.
> 
> Again, take care my friend.


How's your dog doing? Marla is it? Her behaviour settled?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Myanmar eh? Well played.....


I need a new location/flag now...

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank goodness you are the only one using the Porsche Gulf livery


There's another guy who had a 917 in Gulf Livery. Different pic though

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> I don't pop in here much and when I do I usually don't comment but I know where you're coming from friend. My family and I lost our little buddy a few weeks ago. Ours was an unexpected separation, and has been exceptionally difficult to accept. I feel your pain, I know how Bo will be missed.
> 
> The last picture I have of Franklin


Sorry to hear mate

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> For me, $20 seemed like a small contribution towards giving back to a community that had given me a wealth of watch knowledge and online friendships. Without WUS and Hodinkee, I probably would have ended up with a watch box full of Omegas. Can't have that! (see what I did there!)
> 
> I know, my answer is a bit virtuous but it's the honest reason. And it removes the right rail entirely or gain an option to remove it, which makes better use of the design layout and spacing. Premium subforum is a ghost town so far.


In Australia 20 of your USD could buy a house...

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> @Gunnar_917 @Sappie66 ... picked up some red breast 15 for Canada Day  interested to do a bit of a Canada Day comparison....
> 
> View attachment 15327190


Nice!!!

I'm yet to do a back to back of that and the 12.

Get the 12 cask strength as your next. That's my favourite

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Sure! You coming over of something?


That reminds me. I did a back to back of 3 Glendronachs which I'll have to do some notes on at some point

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> In celebration of our fine Canada day  Tudor released the new Black Bay 58 Blue. I prefer the hue of this blue to the Pelagos, what do you all think? A bit boring perhaps?


That looks quite nice

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I totally agree with you, a small contribution is the least we could do for WUS, after all, they gave us the opportunity to meet. Can I suggest that we all upgrade and invade the Premium subforum and claim it as OoO Land?


Lmao great idea

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're welcome. Do you shoot for wheels mag? Would be nice to get a gig like that and getting to see all the new cars before the car buying population.


Being able to shoot for a car mag would be a dream

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a new thread "Should I sell my Smurf and buy a Blue BB58?"


Do it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Not my cup of tea, but it is the only modern complicated Rolex. They made in the past two complicated watches
> 
> Ref. 6236, a triple calandar with chronograph, circa 1958
> 
> ...


Place setter

Brother of OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might regret asking this, but still on the "Weird Rolex Dial" kick...
> 
> A or B?
> 
> ...


To be honest BSF, I think that you are getting bored and trying to find something to buy just for the sake of it; nevertheless, my answer would be neither of these watches fit your style, or your collection


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a nice watch that looks like many other nice nameless watches; it will end up in your socks drawer waiting for the next buyer


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Also, is it just me or is Tudor actually outsourcing their bracelet manufacturing? From this photo taken off Watchonista it looks to me that the bracelet links are rounded (over-polished before brushing) where the mid and side links meet? It's not the case with my Tudor bracelets and honestly that doesn't look good.
> 
> I've been reading on the internet that current Tudor bracelets no longer have the wording "Swiss Made" on the clasp folds. Maybe there's something fishy going on here?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Go ahead and buy it. Not that you can't afford it. You'll probably flip it after a few weeks anyways.


Jeez. Not insisting anyone agree with me. Just wondering what is objectionable about the watch. Bro Dick says it's the date location. That's fair.

Not looking for permission to buy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> It is a nice watch that looks like many other nice nameless watches; it will end up in your socks drawer waiting for the next buyer


Yeah, starting to see that too. And that date window.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, this is embarrassing guys. I was looking at the main page of the forum and found my avatar as the "Top Contributor for the Month" LOL. 😬
> 
> View attachment 15328839


Wow - now that is some engagement level!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's another guy who had a 917 in Gulf Livery. Different pic though
> 
> Brother of OoO


Still, only you have the full frontal view.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might regret asking this, but still on the "Weird Rolex Dial" kick...
> 
> A or B?
> 
> ...


Too old for blue so numero dos for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I need a new location/flag now...
> 
> Brother of OoO


I think I will look for an Arab country. LOL.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without the date or at least a date wheel matching the dial it'd be a killer.

Wonder why so few brands don't use matching date wheels? Price or just lazy?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Jeez. Not insisting anyone agree with me. Just wondering what is objectionable about the watch. Bro Dick says it's the date location. That's fair.
> 
> Not looking for permission to buy.


Okay. Too many things. For starters, yes, the date is in some weird spot between the 4 and 5 and slanted. It is missing the numerals 3, 6 and 9. If you're going to show the whole clock face, then I expect to see 1 to 12. The inner and out track confuses me and the divisions are so fine that I need to carry a loupe to look at it. The hands are so skinny that they bother me. The strap colour looks like the crap of someone who had too much milk.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Silverye said:


> Wow - now that is some engagement level!


Member for 7 months and only 82 posts??!!!?? You got to step it up my friend. I think my record of 1.5k+ posts last month is going to stand for a while. LOL.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Tried my two favourite current model Omegas today. In all seriousness Gentlemen, they are both stunning pieces.
> 
> The best I could get is AUD$6080 for the Speedie and AUD$6340 for the white SMP. That's 20% off retail and immediately available. I know there is all this wanking going over the new blue Tudor 58 but that SMP is a better watch in every way. Gave me a similar feel to the Rolex Polar Explorer 2.
> 
> Very impressed.


Colour wise the SMP, style wise the Speedy

I prefer the speedie and think it's a nicer addition to your collection.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

PS









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Not at this joint mate, that was their best price.
> 
> The way I look at it is simple. They will make another 20 iterations of the SMP and the scallop bezel and the He crown are the weakest points of this watch.
> 
> ...


Good choice!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Big Al I felt the exact same way about the speedy . Online pics whatever then one day I went to the omega boutique here and kid you not I was sold . It has a presence in the metal that doesn't transcribe in pics . Well not w G'a crap pics anyways


I remember getting lunch in a pub and seeing the Speedie on some guy's wrist. I was sold as it had this great, subtle presence.

I bought my Speedy on a day that life kinda sucked.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Feels like Dad's losing one of his best friends. The three of them played golf together last summer like they always do. Said that his earliest memory of anything is spending a few days with his grandma then watching his mom come home with his new baby brother.


Sorry to hear about your uncle B 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> My douchebaggery has no end, although this one didn't turn out as bad as the P01/North Flag one. I couldn't lie (that much) so just said a friend has a Rolex Smurf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol nice thread

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I never liked the Pelagos.


Was this before or after you bought/sold one?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Maybe I'll put on my blue Tudor sub and go take a look at the BB 58.


The AD will say "now there's a man who can settle for second best"

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That is true wankerism.


You got a like for wankerism

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> In honor of the PO1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because next year Tudor will release the maroon BB58

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I dunno. Probably best to maintain separation between SoOoO and other threads, particularly threads on the Public Forum where our wit and sarcasm are unappreciated.


This!!

The more we go out the more unwanteds come
In here.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> With Bo passing, I am appreciating Milo a bit more these last couple of days.


Haha milo looks like he just wants to play

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> So.....what are the thoughts on Quartz Omega's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Hammer meet quartz omega

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> I reckon there's about 70% chance that Sappie has owned any watch you'll ask about ;-)


I see your estimates are conservative 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How's your dog doing? Marla is it? Her behaviour settled?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Much better but if I lived in a rural area I would have shot her at least 5 times.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might regret asking this, but still on the "Weird Rolex Dial" kick...
> 
> A or B?
> 
> ...


I like the concentric circles and blue on the first one

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> C ^^^^^^^^^


Lol

Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> When the Black Bay 41 first came out everyone was saying it would have been nice to have a 39mm version, as the original was huge and the slab side made the watch unnecessarily tall. Fact is, I think that's the charm of it. All these negatives worked together somehow, and made it the substantial, masculine sports watch that it is.
> 
> Everyone thought the smaller dimensions would give them a watch reminiscing 5-digit Subs - the size, the chamfered lugs. What they don't realize is the lack of the classic scalloped bezel ring and crown guards turned it into a totally different animal. A watch that's too polite and "PC", if that's even applicable for a watch.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for right? Take away the Incisors and instead of a tiger you've got yourself a pussy cat.


Completely agree with you.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah the Brietling was nicer. If you want that style get one of the re-issue carerras. They're really nice

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I said in a Tudor post last year that Tudor will release various colours for their BB58 range and those Tudor Fan Boys said it will never happen as the 58 is special rah rah...
> 
> Forward to 2020, what is released? A Black Bay 58 Blue. They will complete the rainbow collection pretty soon.


That's because Tudor Fan boys have zero ability to recognize patterns and gaze into the future.

...There's reasons why they're the servants and not captains of industry

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> pull off the "gigantor"!


Hmmmmm we talking about watches here?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Can't even say nice strap with that one...


Usually a strap can make an ugly watch better. This one does the opposite

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> This one keeps popping up on a jomashop pop up. 38mm but it's really good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it does have an ice blue dial....

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cue pic of Tiffany


Brother of OoO


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Member for 7 months and only 82 posts??!!!?? You got to step it up my friend. I think my record of 1.5k+ posts last month is going to stand for a while. LOL.


lol - true  I was only at 10 posts a couple days ago, so started to engage more.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Tudor fan boys always think their modern Tudors are special... it's not. Next year, red and green aka Harrods Edition joins the BB58. Guaranteed.


Then the GMT

After that then Tudor will release something new like a smart watch hybrid. Like a Smart Bay or something crap like that

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Was not expecting that GP to be polarizing at all. It's not like a PO1!


Faux vintage that has none of the vintage charm

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, agree with that view. I see that the whole Tudor website has been revamped and they now class the model ranges as "family". So, we have the Black Bay family and there are 13 variations from the original Burgundy (4) and 3 each of the blue, black and PVD. Going with how they have expanded the chrono and bronze ranges along those lines, my prediction for Tudor releases of 2021 and 2022 will be:
> 
> 2021 - a new Tudor GMT with the Batman bezel. We definitely need to nickname it the Bat-boy as the Batman and Batgirl belongs to a Rolex GMT Master II.
> 
> ...


Maybe green and red called the Tudor BB Robin

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, this is embarrassing guys. I was looking at the main page of the forum and found my avatar as the "Top Contributor for the Month" LOL.
> 
> View attachment 15328839


Yes, yes we are. And you're double my posts!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Member for 7 months and only 82 posts??!!!?? You got to step it up my friend. I think my record of 1.5k+ posts last month is going to stand for a while. LOL.


Sadly I think I've done more than that...

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Much better but if I lived in a rural area I would have shot her at least 5 times.


Hahahaha but good to hear she's better

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Silverye said:


> lol - true  I was only at 10 posts a couple days ago, so started to engage more.


What are you selling?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What are you selling?


Lol - just my charm


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


>


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I remember getting lunch in a pub and seeing the Speedie on some guy's wrist. I was sold as it had this great, subtle presence.
> 
> I bought my Speedy on a day that life kinda sucked.
> 
> Brother of OoO


O mega sucks day huh?

I hope that you felt better after buying am Omega Watch.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Silverye said:


> Lol - just my charm


Tina, is that you?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Silverye said:


> Lol - just my charm











You need an avatar


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, agree with that view. I see that the whole Tudor website has been revamped and they now class the model ranges as "family". So, we have the Black Bay family and there are 13 variations from the original Burgundy (4) and 3 each of the blue, black and PVD. Going with how they have expanded the chrono and bronze ranges along those lines, my prediction for Tudor releases of 2021 and 2022 will be:
> 
> 2021 - a new Tudor GMT with the Batman bezel. We definitely need to nickname it the Bat-boy as the Batman and Batgirl belongs to a Rolex GMT Master II.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's because Tudor Fan boys have zero ability to recognize patterns and gaze into the future.
> 
> ...There's reasons why they're the servants and not captains of industry
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's it! You've solved the puzzle as to why the Tudor fan boys.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hmmmmm we talking about watches here?
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Maybe green and red called the Tudor BB Robin
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL, the Tudor Robin.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yes, yes we are. And you're double my posts!
> 
> Brother of OoO


That is because you were sleeping last month and it is the only way I could beat you and @Black5


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sadly I think I've done more than that...
> 
> Brother of OoO


More than 82 posts in a day or more than 1.5k posts in a month?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I forgot to post this earlier.

@Black5 is well and he sends his regards.

If anyone remembers, he is starting his MBA and he is busy acquiring new skills.

I also have an MBA. It is called Married But Available. LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> O mega sucks day huh?
> 
> I hope that you felt better after buying am Omega Watch.


Well I figured my life couldn't get worse by buying an Omega

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Tina, is that you?


Hahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> You need an avatar


Thank you very much - now in place!


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Tina, is that you?


Sssshhhhhh..... lets keep the secret between us.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's it! You've solved the puzzle as to why the Tudor fan boys.


I liken the arrogant Tudor fan boys to preachy vegans... like our mate 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL, the Tudor Robin.


Or Red and Blue... the Tudor Draino

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is because you were sleeping last month and it is the only way I could beat you and @Black5


Where is B5? He just gotten a new job yeah?

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I forgot to post this earlier.
> 
> @Black5 is well and he sends his regards.
> 
> ...


And I guess I'm supposed to answer with "I have a PhD..."

After all my name is Richard.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> More than 82 posts in a day or more than 1.5k posts in a month?


Both!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I forgot to post this earlier.
> 
> @Black5 is well and he sends his regards.
> 
> ...


NRA

Good to hear he's okay

Lol

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Silverye said:


> Thank you very much - now in place!


Nice work!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Silverye said:


> Sssshhhhhh..... lets keep the secret between us.


Well we don't have a stripper here...

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Silverye said:


> Lol - just my charm


If I'm just gauging newbies by their comeback to that same question, this guy is on the leaderboard. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Silverye said:


> Sssshhhhhh..... lets keep the secret between us.


Worry not, what happens in OoO stays in OoO


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Worry not, what happens in OoO stays in OoO


Is there a safe word too?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Silverye said:


> Is there a safe word too?


HANDWERKSKUNST


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> HANDWERKSKUNST


Classy choice


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> When the Black Bay 41 first came out everyone was saying it would have been nice to have a 39mm version, as the original was huge and the slab side made the watch unnecessarily tall. Fact is, I think that's the charm of it. All these negatives worked together somehow, and made it the substantial, masculine sports watch that it is.
> 
> Everyone thought the smaller dimensions would give them a watch reminiscing 5-digit Subs - the size, the chamfered lugs. What they don't realize is the lack of the classic scalloped bezel ring and crown guards turned it into a totally different animal. A watch that's too polite and "PC", if that's even applicable for a watch.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for right? Take away the Incisors and instead of a tiger you've got yourself a pussy cat.


This watch actually looks nicer.










And this is what it should have been. Great point about the crown guards and bezel.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> This watch actually looks nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they have simply reissued a Tudor Submariner in blue or black I'm 110% they will need another factory just to meet demand.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where is B5? He just gotten a new job yeah?


He said he was busy with his MBA course and he was chasing up some consultancy work. I will leave it to him to provide the details. I think he said he was going to find some time to drop by. Nothing wrong with him just busy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Cue pic of Tiffany
> 
> Brother of OoO


Here ya go.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> If I'm just gauging newbies by their comeback to that same question, this guy is on the leaderboard.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah he is


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He said he was busy with his MBA course and he was chasing up some consultancy work. I will leave it to him to provide the details. I think he said he was going to find some time to drop by. Nothing wrong with him just busy.


Nice!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15329078


Lol not the one I was expecting


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15329078


Thank you. 😘


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Much better but if I lived in a rural area I would have shot her at least 5 times.


Bwahahahaha!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sportura said:


>


Aren't you a sight for sore eyes! Welcome back Sporty!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

sportura said:


>


Finally, the MOR is back to put order in his house!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


>


Welcome back!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

sportura said:


>


What the? Welcome back Sporty.

hope you guys have been doing okay with covid in NYC


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Aren't you a sight for sore eyes! Welcome back Sporty!


You got a like for Die Hard


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


>


Welcome back mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got a like for Die Hard


You got a Like for giving him a Like.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got a Like for giving him a Like.


Right back at ya


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Right back at ya


We can keep Liking each others' Like all night long.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol this ones got some potential, remind me not to do a deal with BaghdadFred
Wrecked a perfectly good new Seiko turtle the other day.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We can keep Liking each others' Like all night long.


Lol


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Lol this ones got some potential, remind me not to do a deal with BaghdadFred
> Wrecked a perfectly good new Seiko turtle the other day.


i reckon it's a troll post


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Lol this ones got some potential, remind me not to do a deal with BaghdadFred
> Wrecked a perfectly good new Seiko turtle the other day.


Wrecked the movement and then returned it for a refund!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

TV


sportura said:


>


welcome back, Sportman!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


>


Mine says hi!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Mine says hi!
> 
> View attachment 15329214


That is TIGHT!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


>


Look who's back!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol not the one I was expecting


Oh, alright....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Right back at ya


Hey... what's with the flag? it's Central Africa...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey... what's with the flag? it's Central Africa...


Changed my location to central africa to get a new flag


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> This watch actually looks nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So take the top one get a dial and auto movement and some hands and boom voila


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Too many things. For starters, yes, the date is in some weird spot between the 4 and 5 and slanted. It is missing the numerals 3, 6 and 9. If you're going to show the whole clock face, then I expect to see 1 to 12. The inner and out track confuses me and the divisions are so fine that I need to carry a loupe to look at it. The hands are so skinny that they bother me. The strap colour looks like the crap of someone who had too much milk.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

sportura said:


>


Say what , the same old things


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Was this before or after you bought/sold one?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Haha. Believe it or not, I never had one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Lol this ones got some potential, remind me not to do a deal with BaghdadFred
> Wrecked a perfectly good new Seiko turtle the other day.


I too saw his thread. With the updated WUS I was unable to give one ️ terrible for "Rate This Thread". Anyone know whether there's even a format for that?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Haha milo looks like he just wants to play
> 
> Brother of OoO


That is his default demeanor.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jman

Bell & Ross heard your prayers


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


>


Hi Sport!


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman
> 
> Bell & Ross heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15329424


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman
> 
> Bell & Ross heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15329424


Does this thing have hands on it?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We can keep Liking each others' Like all night long.


Is that a forum version of a 69?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the field watch look and the nicely shaped hands with great contrast. The sub dials are extremely readable. I like how they got the tachymeter scale on the dial without making it as cluttered as others have done. Railroad tracks on the subdials are nice and could also have made it more cluttered.

The date wheel is a weak spot, but doesn't bother as much as others. Black on white would be nice, but I think it would actually make the placement look more wrong.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman
> 
> Bell & Ross heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15329424


Well, this one will easily fly under the radar! (too easy?)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Member for 7 months and only 82 posts??!!!?? You got to step it up my friend. I think my record of 1.5k+ posts last month is going to stand for a while. LOL.


Are you luring him into an untimely fate?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman
> 
> Bell & Ross heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15329424


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I like the field watch look and the nicely shaped hands with great contrast. The sub dials are extremely readable. I like how they got the tachymeter scale on the dial without making it as cluttered as others have done. Railroad tracks on the subdials are nice and could also have made it more cluttered.
> 
> The date wheel is a weak spot, but doesn't bother as much as others. Black on white would be nice, but I think it would actually make the placement look more wrong.



Wow! See Dog's post for pretty much the exact opposite assessment!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman
> 
> Bell & Ross heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15329424


GF(ish)

I don't understand what these designers are thinking. "Tactical" does not mean "illegible" because then you're more likely to blow the mission. Kinda personally offended by the pandering.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, this one will easily fly under the radar! (too easy?)


Make that in a green colorway and it will be perfect for these guys...

#urbancamouflage


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Lol this ones got some potential, remind me not to do a deal with BaghdadFred
> Wrecked a perfectly good new Seiko turtle the other day.


That sort of thing makes my blood boil.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Say what , the same old things


Maybe Sporty has traded the rest of the collection for a few Grand Seikos?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

sportura said:


>


Sporty is in the house!


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF(ish)
> 
> I don't understand what these designers are thinking. "Tactical" does not mean "illegible" because then you're more likely to blow the mission. Kinda personally offended by the pandering.


Its fashion statement not tactical.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> If they have simply reissued a Tudor Submariner in blue or black I'm 110% they will need another factory just to meet demand.


If they did that, Tudor fanboism will hit all new levels unseen by man.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> Its fashion statement not tactical.


Yeah, I suppose.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman
> 
> Bell & Ross heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15329424


I openly admit - I kinda like this!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> If they did that, Tudor fanboism will hit all new levels unseen by man.


Yep


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> To be honest BSF, I think that you are getting bored and trying to find something to buy just for the sake of it; nevertheless, my answer would be neither of these watches fit your style, or your collection


You're not wrong about being bored. That said, I had that blue dial at one point on a jubilee and fluted bezel and a part of me has always regretted the sale, so I'm figuring it's better to get one when I still can. Will be much easier to unload than to find another one down the road...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman
> 
> Bell & Ross heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15329424


Uhh, no. Just no.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman
> 
> Bell & Ross heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15329424


Tacticool but that's about it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Does this thing have hands on it?


Camo is for hiding so no one needs hands because one has to blend in and once you blend who needs to know the time ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mrs Mav made shabby-shabu last night for dinner. It was crazy good, still full.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav made shabby-shabu last night for dinner. It was crazy good, still full.


打邊爐, 正！


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You're not wrong about being bored. That said, I had that blue dial at one point on a jubilee and fluted bezel and a part of me has always regretted the sale, so I'm figuring it's better to get one when I still can. Will be much easier to unload than to find another one down the road...


In this case, B is definitely my choice, even though you had A, but since you proposed B, it means that B could fill in for A, even though B is diametrically opposed to A, hence not serving the purpose of A; so, definitely B. Hope it helped


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> 打邊爐, 正！


Sorry, no idea what you wrote. Never learned to read Chinese, although I do speak a bit of Cantonese. And according to my other cantonese speaking friends, at kindergarten level. LOL


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav made shabby-shabu last night for dinner. It was crazy good, still full.


A VC for your B-Day then this? that looks delicious!... I think Mrs. Mav deserves a new pair of Louboutin


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I need a new location/flag now...
> 
> Brother of OoO


Ok, Central African Republic? That's a new one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> 打邊爐, 正！


Waiting for on-device translations in the next Mac/iOS updates...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> I'm yet to do a back to back of that and the 12.
> 
> ...


*I need to check, but I think the 15 is cask strength *


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Sorry, no idea what you wrote. Never learned to read Chinese, although I do speak a bit of Cantonese. And according to my other cantonese speaking friends, at kindergarten level. LOL


打邊爐 is Cantonese for Chinese hotpot.
火鍋 is "proper" Chinese name. Actually very similar to Shabu Shabu as you might know.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> A VC for your B-Day then this? that looks delicious!... I think Mrs. Mav deserves a new pair of Louboutin


Or perhaps something from Cartier?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> A VC for your B-Day then this? that looks delicious!... I think Mrs. Mav deserves a new pair of Louboutin


I definitely married well!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Or perhaps something from Cartier?


In the past, our joke was every time I get a new watch, she would get a new pair of Loubs.

I gave her a Tank for her birthday this year and a love bracelet (to each other) for our 15th wedding anniversary.

Her grail is the iced, rainbow Daytona. I need to work a little bit harder for that one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav made shabby-shabu last night for dinner. It was crazy good, still full.


Impressive! Is she part Japanese? Not that one has to be.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok SoOoO:

Feel free to rip me a new one. I think it looks cool, but does the splash of orange on the new NATO strap totally contrast my car and shirt of choice this morning?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav made shabby-shabu last night for dinner. It was crazy good, still full.


That looks DELICIOUS! Love some good shabu-shabu (or Korean BBQ). Even better home made...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> In the past, our joke was every time I get a new watch, she would get a new pair of Loubs.
> 
> I gave her a Tank for her birthday this year and a love bracelet (to each other) for our 15th wedding anniversary.
> 
> Her grail is the iced, rainbow Daytona. I need to work a little bit harder for that one.


Me and the Mrs got a pair of Trinity rings for our 20th, sort of a "renewal" for our marriage.

No Daytona for Mrs Mui though, she's not into watches nor jewelry so sometimes it's tough to find gifts for her.

Good for the wallet though


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Lol this ones got some potential, remind me not to do a deal with BaghdadFred
> Wrecked a perfectly good new Seiko turtle the other day.


I didn't post on that thread but saw that CMSgt Bo locked it. The OP's name will be easy to recall and wouldn't even trust him to send me a free strap in the mail. Guy definitely has a high degree of moral flexibility. Really made my blood boil reading his drivel and &@$)(;4%.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ok SoOoO:
> 
> Feel free to rip me a new one. I think it looks cool, but does the splash of orange on the new NATO strap totally contrast my car and shirt of choice this morning?
> 
> ...


haha - not going to rip you a new one, but I will say, instead of "contrast", I would say "CLASH".


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Impressive! Is she part Japanese? Not that one has to be.


She's Hispanic, from Nicaragua. She's a professional chef and loves to make Asian food. Two my fav's are her fried rice and hot and sour soup. When I get a cold, it's my chicken soup.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I didn't post on that thread but saw that CMSgt Bo locked it. The OP's name will be easy to recall and wouldn't even trust him to send me a free strap in the mail. Guy definitely has a high degree of moral flexibility. Really made my blood boil reading his drivel and &@$)(;4%.


Yeah, I read through that thread. Did he really think he was going to impress anyone? Maybe get some virtual pats on the back?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> haha - not going to rip you a new one, but I will say, instead of "contrast", I would say "CLASH".


That's fair, hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ok SoOoO:
> 
> Feel free to rip me a new one. I think it looks cool, but does the splash of orange on the new NATO strap totally contrast my car and shirt of choice this morning?
> 
> ...


Orange is the new black! Superman (blue/red) color combo for your M4? Looks so good.

Edit - No offense with the Superman comment, dealers call it that. They also call the yellow/red M4 the Ronald McDonald car. LOL


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Orange is the new black! Superman (blue/red) color combo for your M4? Looks so good.


Thank you! And yup - San Marino was/is "standard" on the 2020 MY and I honestly can't get enough of the Sakhir interior so I went for it! Fell in love with San Marino ever since I saw it on the M6 back circa 2006!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> She's Hispanic, from Nicaragua. She's a professional chef and loves to make Asian food. Two my fav's are her fried rice and hot and sour soup. When I get a cold, it's my chicken soup.


Nice! A pro chef is a great choice for a wife! Been to Nicaragua on a humanitarian trip with my son's baseball association. You guys go there?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman
> 
> Bell & Ross heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15329424


I like it. The purpose of camouflage is to make the dial unreadable. That lovely B&R was designed to make a fashion statement. Any watch that actually functions as a true timepiece is overrated. That's the reason we carry iPhones with us at all times.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's fair, hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nope, you don't deserve a new one. I'd even say the watch works with the car but perhaps not that shirt.

Guy from the below locked thread though, totes deserve a new, a BIG one!


Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, I read through that thread. Did he really think he was going to impress anyone? Maybe get some virtual pats on the back?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> That sort of thing makes my blood boil.


#neverreadahead


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@BigSeikoFan you got mail


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice! A pro chef is a great choice for a wife! Been to Nicaragua on a humanitarian trip with my son's baseball association. You guys go there?


Oh hell yes. We try to go there every two years to spend Christmas with her family. We hope to go there for Christmas this year, if it's safe.

It's such a beautiful country and the beaches are fantastic. We're even considering buying a place in a beach town and maybe retire one day down there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jaguarshark said:


> Its fashion statement not tactical.


#neverreadahead part II.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ok SoOoO:
> 
> Feel free to rip me a new one. I think it looks cool, but does the splash of orange on the new NATO strap totally contrast my car and shirt of choice this morning?
> 
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I openly admit - I kinda like this!


Careful, Sappie is apt to buy one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> She's Hispanic, from Nicaragua. She's a professional chef and loves to make Asian food. Two my fav's are her fried rice and hot and sour soup. When I get a cold, it's my chicken soup.


One way or the other, I haven't been to a white household that owned a tabletop propane grill.

Ours is in our basement right now.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Even if they're to my detriment, love the Office/Michael Scott memes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I like it. The purpose of camouflage is to make the dial unreadable. That lovely B&R was designed to make a fashion statement. Any watch that actually functions as a true timepiece is overrated. That's the reason we carry iPhones with us at all times.


It will go perfectly with this outfit.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, you don't deserve a new one. I'd even say the watch works with the car but perhaps not that shirt.
> 
> Guy from the below locked thread though, totes deserve a new, a BIG one!


Very much agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


>


#ROFL


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I like it. The purpose of camouflage is to make the dial unreadable. That lovely B&R was designed to make a fashion statement. Any watch that actually functions as a true timepiece is overrated. That's the reason we carry iPhones with us at all times.


Hell of a spin, now I want one! lol


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> In this case, B is definitely my choice, even though you had A, but since you proposed B, it means that B could fill in for A, even though B is diametrically opposed to A, hence not serving the purpose of A; so, definitely B. Hope it helped


Unfortunately I discern he's overlooking my suggestion - C.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I didn't post on that thread but saw that CMSgt Bo locked it. The OP's name will be easy to recall and wouldn't even trust him to send me a free strap in the mail. Guy definitely has a high degree of moral flexibility. Really made my blood boil reading his drivel and &@$)(;4%.


I just read that thread now that mod Bob had restored it. Wow, just wow.  for Baghdad whatever his name is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ok SoOoO:
> 
> Feel free to rip me a new one. I think it looks cool, but does the splash of orange on the new NATO strap totally contrast my car and shirt of choice this morning?
> 
> ...


Where was it that I saw the saying, "Plaid means you gave up"?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately I discern he's overlooking my suggestion - C.


.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> In this case, B is definitely my choice, even though you had A, but since you proposed B, it means that B could fill in for A, even though B is diametrically opposed to A, hence not serving the purpose of A; so, definitely B. Hope it helped


PF, I see you have a law degree...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ok SoOoO:
> 
> Feel free to rip me a new one. I think it looks cool, but does the splash of orange on the new NATO strap totally contrast my car and shirt of choice this morning?
> 
> ...


IMHO the SM300 is the nicest Omega has to offer. Clean dial without date and no hideous helium escape crown at 10:00.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ok SoOoO:
> 
> Feel free to rip me a new one. I think it looks cool, but does the splash of orange on the new NATO strap totally contrast my car and shirt of choice this morning?
> 
> ...


Yeah. You might want to redo the interior of your car to better match the NATO. Knowing what Omega NATOs cost it might be the better option 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Oh hell yes. We try to go there every two years to spend Christmas with her family. We hope to go there for Christmas this year, if it's safe.
> 
> It's such a beautiful country and the beaches are fantastic. We're even considering buying a place in a beach town and maybe retire one day down there.


We stayed at Monte's Beach Lodge in Jiquilillo. Beautiful beach. Ocean like a warm bath. So nice. Monte is (still) a school teacher in my province, but fell in love with Nicaragua and opened up a resort with a partner. He also has a wife with really large store-bought muffins. Just thought I'd add that in there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, I read through that thread. Did he really think he was going to impress anyone? Maybe get some virtual pats on the back?


Which thread?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's fair, hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think Sap was referencing your shirt. Contrast would have been better with the shirt I'm wearing today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately I discern he's overlooking my suggestion - C.


"A prophet is without honor only in his hometown, among his relatives, and in his own household." _Mark 6:4_


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you! And yup - San Marino was/is "standard" on the 2020 MY and I honestly can't get enough of the Sakhir interior so I went for it! Fell in love with San Marino ever since I saw it on the M6 back circa 2006!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's a sweet combo. I would have loved to get my M4 in lime rock grey, but no one had one.

BTW what are your thoughts on the new G82 4? That big grille is whack! They mocked up G M4...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which thread?


https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/wrecked-a-perfectly-good-new-seiko-turtle-the-other-day.5213583/


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately I discern he's overlooking my suggestion - C.


Oy!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> It's a sweet combo. I would have loved to get my M4 in lime rock grey, but no one had one.
> 
> BTW what are your thoughts on the new G82 4? That big grille is whack! They mocked up G M4...


Wtf is that? It looks like either an Audi or a Kia.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Wtf is that? It looks like either an Audi or a Kia.


It is awful is what it is


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> PF, I see you have a law degree...


No, PF is a philosophy professor currently teaching a course in logic at the postgraduate level.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which thread?


Seiko Forum. "Wrecked a perfectly good new Seiko turtle the other day."


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> It's a sweet combo. I would have loved to get my M4 in lime rock grey, but no one had one.
> 
> BTW what are your thoughts on the new G82 4? That big grille is whack! They mocked up G M4...


I actually like it. The grill is growing on me. I don't think it's going to look as outlandish as that (now that the real 4 series has been revealed).

Tbh, if it looks exactly like this, I'm all in for 510hp, AWD (with an option to go full RWD) [official "teaser" pic from BMW]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/wrecked-a-perfectly-good-new-seiko-turtle-the-other-day.5213583/


#nra


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> IMHO the SM300 is the nicest Omega has to offer. Clean dial without date and no hideous helium escape crown at 10:00.


Agreed! I really like the new Seamaster Professional with the Wave dual, but the HE crown throws me off!!

Love the subtleties on the Spectre as well with the lollipop second hand and 12-hour GMT bezel instead of the diving timer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Where was it that I saw the saying, "Plaid means you gave up"?


I've actually never heard that one before... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually like it. The grill is growing on me. I don't think it's going to look as outlandish as that (now that the real 4 series has been revealed).
> 
> Tbh, if it looks exactly like this, I'm all in for 510hp, AWD (with an option to go full RWD) [official "teaser" pic from BMW]
> 
> ...


Just like in strip clubs - everything looks better in dark lighting.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> It's a sweet combo. I would have loved to get my M4 in lime rock grey, but no one had one.
> 
> BTW what are your thoughts on the new G82 4? That big grille is whack! They mocked up G M4...


I'll take it!! I can live with the grill but might change the color from yellow to something else.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Wtf is that? It looks like either an Audi or a Kia.


I'll go with Kia, since I like Audi.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually like it. The grill is growing on me. I don't think it's going to look as outlandish as that (now that the real 4 series has been revealed).
> 
> Tbh, if it looks exactly like this, I'm all in for 510hp, AWD (with an option to go full RWD) [official "teaser" pic from BMW]
> 
> ...


I'll reserve final judgement until it's announced but so far, I have a bad feeling about it. HAHA


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately I discern he's overlooking my suggestion - C.


"C" also reminds me of this conversation...

"Should I wear a bowtie?"

"Sure. Why not go all the way and wear a beanie copter too??"


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> It's a sweet combo. I would have loved to get my M4 in lime rock grey, but no one had one.
> 
> BTW what are your thoughts on the new G82 4? That big grille is whack! They mocked up G M4...


I am going to go against the stream and say that this grille is amazing. Well, I am not a BMW fan, never was, and this the reason why I can give an objective opinion about this grille: IMO, this grille is the corner stone of a major design change in the BMW lineup, and like every major design change in a car brand, it takes some time for the fans to warm up to the change, then once done, they get all excited about it and can't wait to get it. Finally, when they drive past the previous model they loved, they find it outdated like that hot ex-gf from college that prematurely aged after having 6 kids with a guy named Hank (the last part was just for the added drama)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


>


Well this POS SOB right here!!! 
Missed you bro.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav made shabby-shabu last night for dinner. It was crazy good, still full.


Not sure what it is but everything on the table looks fantastic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am going to go against the stream and say that this grille is amazing. Well, I am not a BMW fan, never was, and this the reason why I can give an objective opinion about this grille: IMO, this grille is the corner stone of a major design change in the BMW lineup, and like every major design change in a car brand, it takes some time for the fans to warm up to the change, then once done, they get all excited about it and can't wait to get it. *Finally, when they drive past the previous model they loved, they find it outdated* like that hot ex-gf from college that prematurely aged after having 6 kids with a guy named Hank (the last part was just for the added drama)


So... like updating the steel Daytona with a ceramic bezel?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav made shabby-shabu last night for dinner. It was crazy good, still full.


BTW, this is a _great_ shot.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am going to go against the stream and say that this grille is amazing. Well, I am not a BMW fan, never was, and this the reason why I can give an objective opinion about this grille: IMO, this grille is the corner stone of a major design change in the BMW lineup, and like every major design change in a car brand, it takes some time for the fans to warm up to the change, then once done, they get all excited about it and can't wait to get it. Finally, when they drive past the previous model they loved, they find it outdated like that hot ex-gf from college that prematurely aged after having 6 kids with a guy named Hank (the last part was just for the added drama)


Loved the analogy. Also not a fan of BMW. Don't understand the fanboy following either.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I’m guessing Sporty was just a once and done post. Shame. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Check this out 
Pure class


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Check this out
> Pure class


I'm unfamiliar with the brand but really like what I can see. Understated elegance in motion. Looks like pure class to me too.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Check this out
> Pure class


It would be great with blued hands.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Check this out
> Pure class


Nah... I prefer the JMan Special by far


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Lol this ones got some potential, remind me not to do a deal with BaghdadFred
> Wrecked a perfectly good new Seiko turtle the other day.


Thanks for the public service announcement.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol


I fell asleep. Zzzzz


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> i reckon it's a troll post


No its not. He started a thread about receiving a new Seiko watch and he was bugged buy the accuracy or lack of accuracy of the watch. Then he asked for advice here to regulate the watch. Most people said to just wear it but we had others that said it was easy to regulate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wrecked the movement and then returned it for a refund!


That is classic.

No wonder business owners find it hard to sell on eBay or Amazon because of unscrupulous buyers like The Dad from Baghdad.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


I hope that you are not offended by my opinion on the GP. 

Did not want to be so honest about the watch previously.....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm guessing Sporty was just a once and done post. Shame.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In my day we called it a quickie; in-out-done and off to the next adventure.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I too saw his thread. With the updated WUS I was unable to give one ️ terrible for "Rate This Thread". Anyone know whether there's even a format for that?


Don't think so. Anyway the thread is locked.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Check this out
> Pure class


Interesting case and bezel, and the backside doesn't disappoint either.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that a forum version of a 69?


Ewww...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It would be great with blued hands.


You nailed it!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Are you luring him into an untimely fate?


Nah, he is going to get to 100 posts and start selling anyway.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> It would be great with blued hands.


Probably easy to do with a butter knife, needlenosed pliers, and a toaster oven.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow! See Dog's post for pretty much the exact opposite assessment!


Everybody is attracted to different things. I will admit to it.

Some like gold watches, others steel only. So tastes vary and opinions from members will be varied.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> If they did that, Tudor fanboism will hit all new levels unseen by man.


They will get an erection? Oops. Fat fingers. I meant an eruption.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They will get an erection? Oops. Fat fingers. I meant an eruption.


Heard today that an unwanted erection is yet another side effect of CV19. Problem with blood hyper-coagulating and then effectively "pooling" in the pen0r.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav made shabby-shabu last night for dinner. It was crazy good, still full.


Looks yummy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Sorry, no idea what you wrote. Never learned to read Chinese, although I do speak a bit of Cantonese. And according to my other cantonese speaking friends, at kindergarten level. LOL


At least you speak it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Me and the Mrs got a pair of Trinity rings for our 20th, sort of a "renewal" for our marriage.
> 
> No Daytona for Mrs Mui though, she's not into watches nor jewelry so sometimes it's tough to find gifts for her.
> 
> *Good for the wallet though *


That is a keeper too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Heard today that an unwanted erection is yet another side effect of CV19. Problem with blood hyper-coagulating and then effectively "pooling" in the pen0r.


What is an unwanted erection? I'm 69 this month and that is not in my dictionary.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> She's Hispanic, from Nicaragua. She's a professional chef and loves to make Asian food. Two my fav's are her fried rice and hot and sour soup. When I get a cold, it's my chicken soup.


Way to a man heart....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK anybody figure out where the page 1 stuff is located.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Way to a man heart....


Hell she's got multiple ways in I say.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Wtf is that? It looks like either an Audi or a Kia.


Kia. It looks like a Kia Stinger to me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting case and bezel, and the backside doesn't disappoint either.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I guess you're not talking about Kim K then...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Heard today that an unwanted erection is yet another side effect of CV19. Problem with blood hyper-coagulating and then effectively "pooling" in the pen0r.


I wonder how the nurse would react if a patient presented in triage with a boner. And the guy says i find you sexy in that nurse uniform. LOL.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I hope that you are not offended by my opinion on the GP.
> 
> Did not want to be so honest about the watch previously.....


Not at all! Was an impulsive "What do you think of this?" post, because I thought it was nice enough and I like the idea of a smaller-scale chrono. The guy who has it does not have a service history and the watch is from 2000. So a GP service on their in-house chrono could be pricey. Don't think I will chance it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK anybody figure out where the page 1 stuff is located.


Does not exist anymore. I have clicked on every link there is.

The best you get is the top twenty.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> What is an unwanted erection? I'm 69 this month and that is not in my dictionary.


Guess it's been a while since you've had to go answer a math question on the blackboard in front of the class


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

sportura said:


>


Someone finally hacked into sportys account and reposted a 2 year old pic!

And because I'm sure someone has already said it.....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Someone finally hacked into sportys account and reposted a 2 year old pic!
> 
> And because I'm sure someone has already said it.....


Damm that's a great pic

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Took the family out to our first movie since covid hit. Couldn't have made a better choice....


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Also finally made it out to the local watch shops. Rolex AD seems far too snooty and still had jack in the cases. She knew right away what I was looking for though!

They had a BB GMT, wow what a slab sided monster. No BB58 of either color.

Then I went next door to the OB. And saw this beauty.....stole my heart! Alas I dont think the PX is gonna get it anytime soon so I can get a decent price on it, but it is definitely on my radar now.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Me and the Mrs got a pair of Trinity rings for our 20th, sort of a "renewal" for our marriage.
> 
> No Daytona for Mrs Mui though, she's not into watches nor jewelry so sometimes it's tough to find gifts for her.
> 
> Good for the wallet though


Big like and congrats on 20 years of wedding bliss! She's definitely a keeper!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is classic.
> 
> No wonder business owners find it hard to sell on eBay or Amazon because of unscrupulous buyers like The Dad from Baghdad.


Bad enough what he did but then bragged on WUS how he basically ruined a movement and then sent it back to Amazon for a refund. I think he was shocked that virtually everyone who responded thought he was completely dishonest with what he did. Guy's definitely a piece of work.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

At this point I'm not sure I want any modern rolex. A 36mm DJ blue/fluted bezel on jubilee but I'm just not old enough for it. A GMT would be nice but I dont care enough to jump through hoops to get it (cue Sporty and a plug for the GM). A 16710 from a forum member is probably the only think on my list ATM, other than a 114270 if I can find a good one.

This guy and my exp2 really covers a lot of rolex bases...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I hope that you are not offended by my opinion on the GP.
> 
> Did not want to be so honest about the watch previously.....


Never apologize for an honest opinion. Besides Sappie has broad shoulders. We did him a favor by shaming him into taking a hard pass on that GP that he'd wish he'd never have bought within 10-14 days of opening the box.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting case and bezel, and the backside doesn't disappoint either.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I don't think PF likes it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Bad enough what he did but then bragged on WUS how he basically ruined a movement and then sent it back to Amazon for a refund. I think he was shocked that virtually everyone who responded thought he was completely dishonest with what he did. Guy's definitely a piece of work.


Yeah man. I still don't get why he decided to come to WUS and brag about something so ethical and wrong. Was he seriously expecting a virtual pat on the back? Instead he received a virtual boot to his a$$. Seriously, WTF...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Someone finally hacked into sportys account and reposted a 2 year old pic!
> 
> And because I'm sure someone has already said it.....


Busted ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Bad enough what he did but then bragged on WUS how he basically ruined a movement and then sent it back to Amazon for a refund. I think he was shocked that virtually everyone who responded thought he was completely dishonest with what he did. Guy's definitely a piece of work.


He sure is. I would suck it up and wear the cost of a new one if I damaged a watch. Just not fair on the poor business owner. What a lot of people don't realise is that Amazon is only a large online mall and they don't care about the watch being returned. The retailer that sold the watch is responsible for taking it back and addressing the issue.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> You nailed it!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I think it's strictly a dress watch. I wouldn't spend the high $$$$ to actually buy it but can appreciate a fine watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Never apologize for an honest opinion. Besides Sappie has broad shoulders. We did him a favor by shaming him into taking a hard pass on that GP that he'd wish he'd never have bought within 10-14 days of opening the box.


I would have regretted it after 2 hours.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Everybody is attracted to different things. I will admit to it.
> 
> Some like gold watches, others steel only. So tastes vary and opinions from members will be varied.











Respect


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Never apologize for an honest opinion. Besides Sappie has broad shoulders. We did him a favor by shaming him into taking a hard pass on that GP that he'd wish he'd never have bought within 10-14 days of opening the box.


I think I would have gotten it if it weren't for the servicing issue. I liked that the 3 6 9 were completely not there because so many chronos have subdials chopping the numerals. I think the design, while detailed, is clean and I didn't mind the date too much though it was a weak point. And the strap could be changed. So none of those things were deal-breakers for me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Not at all! Was an impulsive "What do you think of this?" post, because I thought it was nice enough and I like the idea of a smaller-scale chrono. The guy who has it does not have a service history and the watch is from 2000. So a GP service on their in-house chrono could be pricey. Don't think I will chance it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Respect


"Told my wife that when I die, I wanna be cremated. She said I have an appointment Tuesday."


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> It would be great with blued hands.


Not sure about that I think it would clash too much as in making it too sporty for what it is


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Probably easy to do with a butter knife, needlenosed pliers, and a toaster oven.


The Baghdad guy ought to try it.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

It's a Great White day, today.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Busted ?


#Neveraredhead


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Heard today that an unwanted erection is yet another side effect of CV19. Problem with blood hyper-coagulating and then effectively "pooling" in the pen0r.


That CV19 seems to be the Snake Oil of viruses; is there anything it can't do?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Also finally made it out to the local watch shops. Rolex AD seems far too snooty and still had jack in the cases. She knew right away what I was looking for though!
> 
> They had a BB GMT, wow what a slab sided monster. No BB58 of either color.
> 
> Then I went next door to the OB. And saw this beauty.....stole my heart! Alas I dont think the PX is gonna get it anytime soon so I can get a decent price on it, but it is definitely on my radar now.


Told you the Seamaster D300M is a killer watch at a unbeatable price


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> At this point I'm not sure I want any modern rolex. A 36mm DJ blue/fluted bezel on jubilee but I'm just not old enough for it. A GMT would be nice but I dont care enough to jump through hoops to get it (cue Sporty and a plug for the GM). A 16710 from a forum member is probably the only think on my list ATM, other than a 114270 if I can find a good one.
> 
> This guy and my exp2 really covers a lot of rolex bases...


Did someone say 16710 ??


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Yeah man. I still don't get why he decided to come to WUS and brag about something so ethical and wrong. Was he seriously expecting a virtual pat on the back? Instead he received a virtual boot to his a$$. Seriously, WTF...


I would say that some people are such losers that they take pride in anything they think to be a clever achievement, and feel compelled to brag about it; remember the Aruba guy who tricked the salespeople to get his Sub?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I would say that some people are such losers that they take pride in anything they think to be a clever achievement, and feel compelled to brag about it; remember the Aruba guy who tricked the salespeople to get his Sub?


And the Aruba guy was eventually banned. Some cannot seem to sidestep from defecating in their own nest. I doubt we've heard the last from Baghdad Fred.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Did someone say 16710 ??


Yes, and I official declare right of first refusal should you ever be so foolish or desperate to sell it!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha. Believe it or not, I never had one.


Wow!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That is his default demeanor.


Haha nice!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman
> 
> Bell & Ross heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15329424


Amazing, B&R seem to find a way to make their watches even uglier


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that a forum version of a 69?


You got a like, it's now a three way


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Make that in a green colorway and it will be perfect for these guys...
> 
> #urbancamouflage


But why didn't you use the original TMNT?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> If they did that, Tudor fanboism will hit all new levels unseen by man.


That kind of explosion would be going on .... in their pants


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Ok, Central African Republic? That's a new one.


Hopefully people will think,I'm a scammer. Maybe I should change it to Nigeria?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> *I need to check, but I think the 15 is cask strength *


Nah 15 is regular, I think about 48%. Cask is a 12YO (unless there's one I haven't seen yet)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ok SoOoO:
> 
> Feel free to rip me a new one. I think it looks cool, but does the splash of orange on the new NATO strap totally contrast my car and shirt of choice this morning?
> 
> ...


Clashes with the red in the car but orange works really well with blue and black


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> @BigSeikoFan you got mail


Remmeber BSF $30k is the new asking price for a BLRO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Big like and congrats on 20 years of wedding bliss! She's definitely a keeper!


Our 20th was like 2.5 years ago...but yeah she's a keeper


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah 15 is regular, I think about 48%. Cask is a 12YO (unless there's one I haven't seen yet)


Ok, I just checked.... 15 is 46% and the 12 I have is 40%.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I think Sap was referencing your shirt. Contrast would have been better with the shirt I'm wearing today.


Baghdad Fred special?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Ok, I just checked.... 15 is 46% and the 12 I have is 40%.


Nra


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Check this out
> Pure class


That is a really nice dial


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That kind of explosion would be going on .... in their pants


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I fell asleep. Zzzzz


You got a like


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No its not. He started a thread about receiving a new Seiko watch and he was bugged buy the accuracy or lack of accuracy of the watch. Then he asked for advice here to regulate the watch. Most people said to just wear it but we had others that said it was easy to regulate.


Oh god. I love that he bought he was going to help putting in that back story about ruining it


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Baghdad Fred special?


We should have Iceman send his iced GS to Baghdad Fred and make some magic together.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Hoping that this trend keeps going. You can choose between "Total deaths" and just CV19 deaths, too. Don't forget that the death count trails behind new cases by a couple weeks or so.




__





COVID-19 Provisional Counts - Weekly Updates by Select Demographic and Geographic Characteristics


Tabulated data on provisional COVID-19 deaths by age, sex, race and Hispanic origin, and comorbidities. Also includes an index of state-level and county-level mortality data available for download.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> OK anybody figure out where the page 1 stuff is located.


You have to go into the top contributors for the month on the desktop and you can access it. I don't know how to do it otherwise


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder how the nurse would react if a patient presented in triage with a boner. And the guy says i find you sexy in that nurse uniform. LOL.


Sadly that's probably happened


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> We should have Iceman send his iced GS to Baghdad Fred and make some magic together.


Lmao


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Hoping that this trend keeps going. You can choose between "Total deaths" and just CV19 deaths, too. Don't forget that the death count trails behind new cases by a couple weeks or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were doing really well then fu.king Victoria ruined it for everyone. And out stupid,state won't close its border with their stupid state


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


>


You get a massive like for this working with your previous GIF


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> That CV19 seems to be the Snake Oil of viruses; is there anything it can't do?


Make a cartier desirable


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Clashes with the red in the car but orange works really well with blue and black


godfrey

blue and orange


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sadly that's probably happened


Godfrey

its probably some tudor fanboy who said that thinking the Tudor,on his wrist will Impress said nurse


----------



## ivankerr (Mar 26, 2018)

Why didn’t they use square indices it would have been a massive hit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> That CV19 seems to be the Snake Oil of viruses; is there anything it can't do?


I think you are on to something. If used correctly, the covid-19 can be the answer to the prayers of those who cannot stand erect


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And the Aruba guy was eventually banned. Some cannot seem to sidestep from defecating in their own nest. I doubt we've heard the last from Baghdad Fred.


Alas, let he be known as The Man from Baghdad.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hopefully people will think,I'm a scammer. Maybe I should change it to Nigeria?


Yeah... definitely.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got a like


You too. Because i fell asleep early, i was up at 2.45am. Crap.

Just nice for me as a client from the east coast sent an email and i responded to it within the hour. He must think i don't sleep.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sadly that's probably happened


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We were doing really well then fu.king Victoria ruined it for everyone. And out stupid,state won't close its border with their stupid state


LOL. They are giving Queen Victoria a bad name. I think the state should be renamed Philip.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> godfrey
> 
> blue and orange
> View attachment 15330062


Man is this awful


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Alas, let he be known as The Man from Baghdad.


The Man from Baghdad then it is. His name will live in infamy. A product of the OoO Hall of Shame. Along with the Aruba Guy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Guess it's been a while since you've had to go answer a math question on the blackboard in front of the class


for sure


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> The Man from Baghdad then it is. His name will live in infamy. A product of the OoO Hall of Shame. Along with the Aruba Guy.


I missed the Aruba Guy. Anyone care to share the cliff notes?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I learned that if you have someone on ignore and that user is quoted , the post does not show up in the quoted part. Much better.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We were doing really well then fu.king Victoria ruined it for everyone. And out stupid,state won't close its border with their stupid state


define ruined


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I missed the Aruba Guy. Anyone care to share the cliff notes?











SCORED a Rolex 116610LN in Aruba!


Tonight I joined the ranks of being a Rolex owner. I had gone down to Aruba in hopes of scoring either a SS Black Submariner w/ Date or a GMT Batman. I had "my guy" from another very well known watch store, albeit not a Rolex AD in Aruba, pull some strings for me with a colleague of his at...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I learned that if you have someone on ignore and that user is quoted , the post does not show up in the quoted part. Much better.


What did you say?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.

Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.

At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is _de rigeur_ for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The Man from Baghdad then it is. His name will live in infamy. A product of the OoO Hall of Shame. Along with the Aruba Guy.


Hall of Fame

Godfrey
Daument

Hall of Shame

The Aruba Guy
The Man from Baghdad

Nice 

Funny how fame and shame rhymes. I guess there is a fine line between being famous and shameless.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I missed the Aruba Guy. Anyone care to share the cliff notes?


He went to Aruba for a holiday and conned the sales assistant to sell him a Sub on the pretext that he was a big spender and was looking at three (?) watches, PM ones.

Anyway, lucky or unluckily for him, he got banned. I didn't find him repulsive or anything. Certainly not doooshbag level like The Man from Baghdad who spoilt a watch and used - no, abused - the Amazon return policy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> SCORED a Rolex 116610LN in Aruba!
> 
> 
> Tonight I joined the ranks of being a Rolex owner. I had gone down to Aruba in hopes of scoring either a SS Black Submariner w/ Date or a GMT Batman. I had "my guy" from another very well known watch store, albeit not a Rolex AD in Aruba, pull some strings for me with a colleague of his at...
> ...


That thread! Yes, never read ahead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is de rigeur[/i] for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


Sorry to hear of your dad's brother.

Sigh, Such is Life (TM)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is de rigeur[/i] for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


Sorry to hear BSi ... just a rough week


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He went to Aruba for a holiday and conned the sales assistant to sell him a Sub on the pretext that he was a big spender and was looking at three (?) watches, PM ones.
> 
> Anyway, lucky or unluckily for him, he got banned. I didn't find him repulsive or anything. Certainly not doooshbag level like The Man from Baghdad who spoilt a watch and used - no, abused - the Amazon return policy.


Problem with Baghdad Guy is Amazon accepted the return unaware the movement had been ruined. The guy that's stuck is the vendor who shipped a new watch and got a movement that BG had destroyed. Bad enough BG cheating the vendor but then bragging about his dishonesty on an open forum.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry to hear of your dad's brother.
> 
> Sigh, Such is Life (TM)





Betterthere said:


> Sorry to hear BSi ... just a rough week


Yeah. Sister's father-in-law went to the hospital suffering mini-seizures, too. We're getting it from all sides.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is _de rigeur_ for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


Sorry to hear of the death of your uncle. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is _de rigeur_ for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


Yeah, I get it. My parents are 90 and 91. Mother in law is 87 and steadily getting unsteady. Next few years will be hard.

Good that your dad was able to say goodbye.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is _de rigeur_ for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


My condolences. Those last few times together are so hard when you know the end is near.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Baghdad was way worse than Aruba guy. Aruba guy was congratulated by a bunch, as he was seen as beating (what is seen as) an unfair system. A hero even . Not that I would do what he did.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is _de rigeur_ for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


Whatever our differences might be , crap like that always helps put things in perspective . Yes , we all move on because we have to but it sure doesn't make it suck any less . Condolences Bsi.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Baghdad was way worse than Aruba guy. Aruba guy was congratulated by a bunch, as he was seen as beating (what is seen as) an unfair system. A hero even . Not that I would do what he did.


Honestly reading his story I wasn't too bothered. I mean the horse crap we get form ADs is without boundaries so a little right back at ya imho is fair game . Is it sad you have to pull stunts like that to get a ss watch, hum yes , am I happy he got his sub ....don't really care , would I go to that kind of trouble to get a watch ....nope. To each his own


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. They are giving Queen Victoria a bad name. I think the state should be renamed Philip.


LMAO

And Tassie should be Harry


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You too. Because i fell asleep early, i was up at 2.45am. Crap.
> 
> Just nice for me as a client from the east coast sent an email and i responded to it within the hour. He must think i don't sleep.


Yikes! Intentional wake up or accidental?

Lousy east coastians


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah... definitely.


I really should sell something with my Nigerian flag and see what type of interest I get


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Man is this awful


I poseted on the public forum the other day. Does this mean I should interpret this post as you saying I'm an awful human being? ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> define ruined


Well most states were in single digit confirmed cases; last I checked Victoria did 75 in a day


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is _de rigeur_ for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


So sorry to hear about your uncle B, hope you guys are doing okay (esp. your dad)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hall of Fame
> 
> Godfrey
> Daument
> ...


hahaha - Godfrey seems like a decent guy too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Problem with Baghdad Guy is Amazon accepted the return unaware the movement had been ruined. The guy that's stuck is the vendor who shipped a new watch and got a movement that BG had destroyed. Bad enough BG cheating the vendor but then bragging about his dishonesty on an open forum.


Well put. BG is a complete belled


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> SCORED a Rolex 116610LN in Aruba!
> 
> 
> Tonight I joined the ranks of being a Rolex owner. I had gone down to Aruba in hopes of scoring either a SS Black Submariner w/ Date or a GMT Batman. I had "my guy" from another very well known watch store, albeit not a Rolex AD in Aruba, pull some strings for me with a colleague of his at...
> ...


Oh wow. And leave it to our good, long lost friend @sportura to put Aruba Guy in his place...



> Lying to third-world minimum wage workers to get undeserved discounts is beneath a Man Of Rolex.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is _de rigeur_ for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


So sorry about your Dad's younger brother. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Honestly reading his story I wasn't too bothered. I mean the horse crap we get form ADs is without boundaries so a little right back at ya imho is fair game . Is it sad you have to pull stunts like that to get a ss watch, hum yes , am I happy he got his sub ....don't really care , would I go to that kind of trouble to get a watch ....nope. To each his own


Yeah that's so true about that. Honestly the stuff Rolex and ADs are doing puts me off the brand.

Good example of great product but its practices will turn you off it entirely. Your experience with the BLRO is probably a great example. Not only were you screwed out of t but your AD was, for lack of a better term, priced out of the market


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Honestly reading his story I wasn't too bothered. I mean the horse crap we get form ADs is without boundaries so a little right back at ya imho is fair game . Is it sad you have to pull stunts like that to get a ss watch, hum yes , am I happy he got his sub ....don't really care , would I go to that kind of trouble to get a watch ....nope. To each his own











I'm Thinking of Calling DavidSW


I'm thinking calling of DavidSW. Maybe tomorrow. I wonder, for myself, if he or any of his people frequent this forum. I'm curious, for myself, what his feelings are about what is & what isn't considered appropriate for discussion here. I wonder, for myself, how he'd feel about all the...




www.watchuseek.com





This is the thread that did in Aruba Guy. He was angry that the Moderator(s) kept locking his threads and opened the above thread, his last thread, that was a thinly veiled threat against the WUS administrative staff to mess with one of the WUS sponsors.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

@Betterthere here's the link you wanted for members. 
Notable members

Most messages

Things have changed and only @Toothbras and I are the true Page Ones


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Problem with Baghdad Guy is Amazon accepted the return unaware the movement had been ruined. The guy that's stuck is the vendor who shipped a new watch and got a movement that BG had destroyed. Bad enough BG cheating the vendor but then bragging about his dishonesty on an open forum.


The worst thing about Baghdad Guy is not only is Amazon unaware of the problem, they are likely to resell it in the future so it may become someone else's problem in the future. Or the QA guy could get in trouble for failing to catch this problem. Or it might have been sold by a small business who is now out a few hundred dollars.

These might be extreme consequences or maybe they simply get it, see it's not working and toss it in the garbage. My point is that someone will end up paying in some way for this guy's dishonesty.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I poseted on the public forum the other day. Does this mean I should interpret this post as you saying I'm an awful human being? ;-)


Definitely NO, no matter how ugly that watch is


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Betterthere here's the link you wanted for members.
> Notable members
> 
> Most messages
> ...


i see that..gotta pick up pace


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> My point is that someone will end up paying in some way for this guy's dishonesty.


Exactly. Someone else will be stuck with the tab because of Baghdad Fred's dishonesty that is the reason virtually everyone who read that thread holds him in utter contempt. And BF hasn't a clue we all feel that way about him.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Enjoying a Toscano with my bluesy tonight.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Enjoying a Toscano with my bluesy tonight.


Nice Hyundai


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> i see that..gotta pick up pace


You shouldn't have too much to go to get there


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Nice Hyundai


haha


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You shouldn't have too much to go to get there


ez 4 u 2 say as u approach 30k


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

@Panerol Forte is a page oner for most points:
Most points


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> ez 4 u 2 say as u approach 30k


I'm approaching that 5000 post chasm between the guy ahead of me and the next guy. That's like all of @Marendra post count


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Panerol Forte is a page oner for most points:
> Most points


what gives you points?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Panerol Forte is a page oner for most points:
> Most points


Point system is a bit odd..... 113 is the highest you can go (most of us here have that).... not sure how they come up with the 1st page list?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> what gives you points?


you have the max.... not really that hard.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm approaching that 5000 post chasm between the guy ahead of me and the next guy. That's like all of @Marendra post count


See, then it shouldn't be that hard, right?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

mav said:


> It's a sweet combo. I would have loved to get my M4 in lime rock grey, but no one had one.
> 
> BTW what are your thoughts on the new G82 4? That big grille is whack! They mocked up G M4...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Nice Hyundai


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Really enjoying this watch on the MN strap.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

That looks freaking nice!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Really enjoying this watch on the MN strap.


Looks good too


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Really enjoying this watch on the MN strap.


Wow. Clean and crisp.

Glad you are enjoying it more.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Betterthere here's the link you wanted for members.
> Notable members
> 
> Most messages
> ...


Whoa, I got a notification someone mentioned me, fancy! I heard the look of the site changed but thought that wouldn't affect tapatalk but it does look a bit different when I click those links. What does "reaction" mean? Are they trying to make people more engaged like reddit by giving a karma type award for liking stuff? Either way hope all is well with the ooo crew you guys have a lot of posts already in this new thread


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Betterthere here's the link you wanted for members.
> Notable members
> 
> Most messages
> ...


One quick note, can't say for the others but when you click on "notable members" that taike guy has all his posts from the word association thread, this was before you didn't get credit for posting in the cafe. I participated in that thread for awhile and he had like half the posts i recall


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Jeez Bsi... I’m sorry about your uncle. Just scrolled back a few posts so I’m out of the loop but hope you’re doing ok


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Betterthere here's the link you wanted for members.
> Notable members
> 
> Most messages
> ...


Also what does points mean? Apparently i have 113 points? There's no way that's all infractions doesn't anyone know?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> you have the max.... not really that hard.


Every time I watch BBC **** the guy with the "max" is never fully hard. Must be a blood flow thing


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> See, then it shouldn't be that hard, right?


Too easy

#neverreadahead


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Oooooh no one is here? Tb set for a run. I’m back baby!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Time


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Really enjoying this watch on the MN strap.


That looks real SHARP


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

To


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gd bro dick i was just about to go on a 500 post run you sob


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok time to restart now


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

1


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

2


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

3


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

4


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

5


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I deserve this I’ve been gone too long


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure if this will be deleted with the new format


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Do the mods still care about speed posters?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Will see i guess lol


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I logged on to 7k new posts


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

What’s going on no one wants to stop this?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Bro dick please


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I can’t see who is on the thread/lurking


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Because tapatalk is awesome


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I need a beer


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Please intervene


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

How’s your photography going?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

BT or gun is probably here, right?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

They’re always on


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Cmon do it


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Otherwise I’m gonna start naming my favorite stuff


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Pizza


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> That looks real SHARP


You have a great eye, Richard.

When you explained in the other thread about the lack of contrast in the new 58 and why the 41mm is a better watch it really reinforced why I chose this watch in the first place.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

tacos


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Modern warfare


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Ty bro g


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

How’s things down under?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I was wondering why Tapatalk said I missed like 54 new posts in 5 minutes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Hope everyone is having a good time


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was wondering why Tapatalk said I missed like 54 new posts in 5 minutes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sheet posting by a rando


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

54? Btw who hold the record for consecutive posts? Has anyone broken my record from the old thread?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

The key is to log on when you’re hammered and pray no one interrupts your ramblings


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok I’ll stop, sorry bros, just having a good night and wanted to jump in on the fun. Life is good boys don’t ever forget to take a moment to reflect on how lucky you are to have your health and happiness!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Ok I'll stop, sorry bros, just having a good night and wanted to jump in on the fun. Life is good boys don't ever forget to take a moment to reflect on how lucky you are to have your health and happiness!!


Stay healthy, stay happy, and cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I really should sell something with my Nigerian flag and see what type of interest I get


You probably will get the attention of a Nigerian scammer with an Australian flag, or what I like to refer to as the classic flag switcheroo double scam where the scammer becomes the scammee


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is _de rigeur_ for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


Sorry to hear about your uncle BSi, my condolences to you and your family


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> what gives you points?


No idea but i also have 113 points but am not on page one :-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Point system is a bit odd..... 113 is the highest you can go (most of us here have that).... not sure how they come up with the 1st page list?


And we're not on it. Us. MORs.

Disgraceful


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> you have the max.... not really that hard.
> View attachment 15330316


Sounds like internet dating


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> See, then it shouldn't be that hard, right?


10 years...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Whoa, I got a notification someone mentioned me, fancy! I heard the look of the site changed but thought that wouldn't affect tapatalk but it does look a bit different when I click those links. What does "reaction" mean? Are they trying to make people more engaged like reddit by giving a karma type award for liking stuff? Either way hope all is well with the ooo crew you guys have a lot of posts already in this new thread


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> One quick note, can't say for the others but when you click on "notable members" that taike guy has all his posts from the word association thread, this was before you didn't get credit for posting in the cafe. I participated in that thread for awhile and he had like half the posts i recall


Isn't that how sticky got 60k posts? At least most of my posts came from talking sh.t, not one word


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Oooooh no one is here? Tb set for a run. I'm back baby!


LMAO yeah we stopped those Tooth


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> 54? Btw who hold the record for consecutive posts? Has anyone broken my record from the old thread?


Nah your record is safe. We stopped all those games


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> You probably will get the attention of a Nigerian scammer with an Australian flag, or what I like to refer to as the classic flag switcheroo double scam where the scammer becomes the scammee


You've changed flags Supreme Leader?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Heard today that an unwanted erection is yet another side effect of CV19. Problem with blood hyper-coagulating and then effectively "pooling" in the pen0r.


Oooh natures viagra!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Jeez Bsi... I'm sorry about your uncle. Just scrolled back a few posts so I'm out of the loop but hope you're doing ok


It sucks, but it's been a long time coming, too. He had a major health scare almost two decades ago and I'm almost surprised he'd fought back and survived this long.

Second uncle to die in the past eight months, plus an aunt, so we're coming to grips with this being the "new normal."


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You've changed flags Supreme Leader?


Decided to fly under the radar, I was starting to lose friends


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Decided to fly under the radar, I was starting to lose friends


Hopefully you got to keep Rodman in the divorce


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just saw this song by Ben Folds. Great summary of 2020 to June


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Really enjoying this watch on the MN strap.


Great combo. Straps do make a difference.

I never returned a watch that I bought for my son as I just didn't want to deal with the hassle. It's basically been sitting in my closet for a few years because I wasn't keen on the watch/bracelet combo. This summer I put it on a CheapNato (MN copy) and it's become one of my favorite afterwork wears. It has the Nomos bauhaus look that I like.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> You have a great eye, Richard.
> 
> When you explained in the other thread about the lack of contrast in the new 58 and why the 41mm is a better watch it really reinforced why I chose this watch in the first place.


You and me both brother


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Ok I'll stop, sorry bros, just having a good night and wanted to jump in on the fun. Life is good boys don't ever forget to take a moment to reflect on how lucky you are to have your health and happiness!!


Wisdom right there!
edit: removed gif...thought it's not right when we just heard Bro Barrack's sad news.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is _de rigeur_ for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


My deepest condolences.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Remmeber BSF $30k is the new asking price for a BLRO


Say what?? Jman and I agreed to $28.5k. Crap.

?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brother BSi, so sorry to hear about your uncle. Deepest condolences to you and your dad.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

sportura said:


>


They still look as great as new!!! Welcome back, hope you are safe and well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Problem with Baghdad Guy is Amazon accepted the return unaware the movement had been ruined. The guy that's stuck is the vendor who shipped a new watch and got a movement that BG had destroyed. Bad enough BG cheating the vendor but then bragging about his dishonesty on an open forum.


Exactly. The Aruba Guy is harmless when compared to The Man from Baghdad.

You got a Like for that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah. Sister's father-in-law went to the hospital suffering mini-seizures, too. We're getting it from all sides.


Sigh....

The honest truth Brother Barracks, is that when we reach middle age, people of our parents generation are dropping like flies. Then when we get to our seventies, our friends are dropping like flies.

Such is Life


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO
> 
> And Tassie should be Harry


Absolutely!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yikes! Intentional wake up or accidental?
> 
> Lousy east coastians


Nah, don't know why i keep waking up at about 3am these days.

I read some psychic thing that says some thing in my system wasn't right. Anyway, I am prepared to go. Life sucks.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is _de rigeur_ for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


I'm sorry for your loss. Chin up brother, it will get better.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I really should sell something with my Nigerian flag and see what type of interest I get


Let me spell it for you. The interest level will be ZERO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well most states were in single digit confirmed cases; last I checked Victoria did 75 in a day


That is because some moron low intellect security guard was shagging some broad who was under quarantine and he became a super spreader. No?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha - Godfrey seems like a decent guy too


He is. I like him. He has been very nice on the forums.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Oh wow. And leave it to our good, long lost friend Sporty to put Aruba Guy in his place...


Ah.. @sportura at his best 

You need to properly quote him so that he knows he is being mentioned.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> So sorry about your Dad's younger brother. May he rest in peace.


Why do you Americans say his Dad's brother? Isn't his Dad's brother his uncle? Wouldn't it be easier to reference "his uncle" than "his dad's brother"?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm Thinking of Calling DavidSW
> 
> 
> I'm thinking calling of DavidSW. Maybe tomorrow. I wonder, for myself, if he or any of his people frequent this forum. I'm curious, for myself, what his feelings are about what is & what isn't considered appropriate for discussion here. I wonder, for myself, how he'd feel about all the...
> ...


Yeah, that was a stupid move.

It's like daring a guy with a loaded gun to pull the trigger....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Betterthere here's the link you wanted for members.
> Notable members
> 
> Most messages
> ...


Omm... omm.... all bow to the Oh Great One


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> The worst thing about Baghdad Guy is not only is Amazon unaware of the problem, they are likely to resell it in the future so it may become someone else's problem in the future. Or the QA guy could get in trouble for failing to catch this problem. Or it might have been sold by a small business who is now out a few hundred dollars.
> 
> These might be extreme consequences or maybe they simply get it, see it's not working and toss it in the garbage. My point is that someone will end up paying in some way for this guy's dishonesty.


That... is what I dislike about The Man from Baghdad.

No respect.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Nice Hyundai


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Whoa, I got a notification someone mentioned me, fancy! I heard the look of the site changed but thought that wouldn't affect tapatalk but it does look a bit different when I click those links. What does "reaction" mean? Are they trying to make people more engaged like reddit by giving a karma type award for liking stuff? Either way hope all is well with the ooo crew you guys have a lot of posts already in this new thread


Reaction = Likes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Also what does points mean? Apparently i have 113 points? There's no way that's all infractions doesn't anyone know?


113 is the max because of M113


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Every time I watch BBC **** the guy with the "max" is never fully hard. Must be a blood flow thing


BBC?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Hope everyone is having a good time


Sure was. I was pleasuring myself. Oops... pressuring myself to go the extra mile


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> 54? Btw who hold the record for consecutive posts? Has anyone broken my record from the old thread?


Many have gone past 54 consecutive posts...

Brother Gun holds the 100 posts record


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I predict someone is going to snag the 12,000th post today/night


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is _de rigeur_ for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


Sorry for your loss mate, blessings to all of your family, you and your dads bro.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I predict someone is going to snag the 12,000th post today/night


Not that we're counting


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not that we're counting


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> .


Why doesn't it count down to zero? What is the use of a countdown timer?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not that we're counting


Apparently Bro Dick is counting... down to 54 and loops back to 60 like Groundhog Day


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why doesn't it count down to zero? What is the use of a countdown timer?


Well, we're not doing runs anymore right? So there's no need to countdown to zero...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Say what?? Jman and I agreed to $28.5k. Crap.
> 
> ?


You screwed yourself good on that one!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, don't know why i keep waking up at about 3am these days.
> 
> I read some psychic thing that says some thing in my system wasn't right. Anyway, I am prepared to go. Life sucks.


Is the last sentence tongue in cheek?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is because some moron low intellect security guard was shagging some broad who was under quarantine and he became a super spreader. No?


Lmao yeah I heard that one. That's not COVID, that's natural selection


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He is. I like him. He has been very nice on the forums.


that is true. Plus she saw the humour of us calling our biggest OoO move after him


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Also what does points mean? Apparently i have 113 points? There's no way that's all infractions doesn't anyone know?


This raises a good point. how,do we now know who is leading the infraction game?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Just saw this song by Ben Folds. Great summary of 2020 to June


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> BBC?


Hahahaha do a search for BBC gag. Then videos


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly. The Aruba Guy is harmless when compared to The Man from Baghdad.
> 
> You got a Like for that.


Agreed. And I gave you a like for your brilliant deduction but mainly for giving me a like. Least I could do was return the favor.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Many have gone past 54 consecutive posts...
> 
> Brother Gun holds the 100 posts record


Nah tooth has it on 144 posts. I was getting close on the same day we had our zoom call but got pipped by 10mm; that time I had it with 86 posts. Prior to that Merv held it with 74 which stood for ages.
before Merv no one knew


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Well, we're not doing runs anymore right? So there's no need to countdown to zero...


That means we would have to count up not down


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah.. @sportura at his best
> 
> You need to properly quote him so that he knows he is being mentioned.


Good call out - went back and edited my post. Thanks bro Dog!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


>


Sadly thats 2020 so far. On a global,scale too :-(


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sigh....
> 
> The honest truth Brother Barracks, is that when we reach middle age, people of our parents generation are dropping like flies. Then when we get to our seventies, our friends are dropping like flies.
> 
> Such is Life


Can't give you a like for that!!!!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Agreed. And I gave you a like for your brilliant deduction but mainly for giving me a like. Least I could do was return the favor.


Lol and I gave you one for this


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, that was a stupid move.
> 
> It's like daring a guy with a loaded gun to pull the trigger....


Yep, he gave a loaded gun to our own Big Toe and dared him to pull the trigger. The rest is history.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You screwed yourself good on that one!


On the other hand BSF could have been embellishing the total sum or even outright lying


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Agreed. And I gave you a like for your brilliant deduction but mainly for giving me a like. Least I could do was return the favor.


Agreed too. Actually I'm with @jmanlay on that Aruba Guy's act of lying to the AD isn't bad at all. We all tell little white lies that are mostly harmless, right? Besides the ADs created this little game in the Rolex sandbox for us to play in, he played it and brought his Sub. Screw these ADs. His fatal flaw was getting angry that his bragging "see my new Rolex and bow to me" thread got shut down and a few people called him out. If you going to admit to lying, even if it's an innocuous one, be prepared for opinions.

Which leads me to this - The main issue that I have with social media, forums and the internet in general are these mean spirited trolling bullies aka keyboard warriors. They all have fragile egos, ready to insult, even threaten you, at the mere hint of having a different opinion or getting called out.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Agreed too. Actually I'm with @jmanlay on that Aruba Guy's act of lying to the AD isn't bad at all. We all tell little white lies that are mostly harmless, right? Besides the ADs created this little game in the Rolex sandbox for us to play in, he played it and brought his Sub. Screw these ADs. His fatal flaw was getting angry that his bragging "see my new Rolex and bow to me" thread got shut down and a few people called him out. If you going to admit to lying, even if it's an innocuous one, be prepared for opinions.
> 
> Which leads me to this - The main issue that I have with social media, forums and the internet in general are these mean spirited trolling bullies aka keyboard warriors. They all have fragile egos, ready to insult, even threaten you, at the mere hint of having a different opinion or getting called out.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And on a happier note, GOOD MORNING!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


>


Actually I did wake up kinda mad this morning. Not sure why. Maybe I haven't taken my happy meds yet. LOL


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Morning ladies


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Agreed. And I gave you a like for your brilliant deduction but mainly for giving me a like. Least I could do was return the favor.





Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol and I gave you one for this


Get a room.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Morning ladies


and gentlemen...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That means we would have to count up not down


Right


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Right


Dang we had it good growing up watching the Flintstones. No idea what kids watch today and probably best being in the dark.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Agreed too. Actually I'm with @jmanlay on that Aruba Guy's act of lying to the AD isn't bad at all. We all tell little white lies that are mostly harmless, right? Besides the ADs created this little game in the Rolex sandbox for us to play in, he played it and brought his Sub. Screw these ADs. His fatal flaw was getting angry that his bragging "see my new Rolex and bow to me" thread got shut down and a few people called him out. If you going to admit to lying, even if it's an innocuous one, be prepared for opinions.
> 
> Which leads me to this - The main issue that I have with social media, forums and the internet in general are these mean spirited trolling bullies aka keyboard warriors. They all have fragile egos, ready to insult, even threaten you, at the mere hint of having a different opinion or getting called out.


I've read so many posts of unscrupulous ADs. Mine just puts the watches in the window as they come in; first come first served.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> And on a happier note, GOOD MORNING!


Was she another one of your birthday presents. You certainly do have a very understanding wife 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@jmanlay looks like an interesting watch. What do you think? For $700.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've read so many posts of unscrupulous ADs. Mine just puts the watches in the window as they come in; first come first served.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Have not seen such ADs in Hong Kong for at least 5 years...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> @jmanlay looks like an interesting watch. What do you think? For $700.


Movement? ETA?

Also that bezel won't wear well.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang we had it good growing up watching the Flintstones. No idea what kids watch today and probably best being in the dark.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


My favorite show


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Movement? ETA?
> 
> Also that bezel won't wear well.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yema in-house movement MBP1000. The one in my Superman Bronze is running very accurately - balances to zero gain since last adjusted in March.

You're probably right on the money with the bezel.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

59?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

59?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

59!

sort of....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Nope, that ain't a 59


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Have not seen such ADs in Hong Kong for at least 5 years...


They used to have wait lists but not anymore. When I was more interested in getting the BLNR I used to keep track of their delivery dates. But now I just take my chances and have managed to try on a few Exp2s by just dropping by, which I guess reflects that these are not that popular for mere mortals.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My favorite show


Too violent for Swedes 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> 59?


Lurker 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> They used to have wait lists but not anymore. When I was more interested in getting the BLNR I used to keep track of their delivery dates. But now I just take my chances and have managed to try on a few Exp2s by just dropping by, which I guess reflects that these are not that popular for mere mortals.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The BLNR is a different beast. I personally know at least a couple of friends who's got the BLNR with stickers still on. They aren't exactly watch wearers... they're more in it for the financial prospect.

Most with that in mind wouldn't consider the Explorer II, it's not a sure thing like the GMT MASTER II.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, that ain't a 59


I know....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Too violent for Swedes
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> I know....


Whatevs brother


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> It's a sweet combo. I would have loved to get my M4 in lime rock grey, but no one had one.
> 
> BTW what are your thoughts on the new G82 4? That big grille is whack! They mocked up G M4...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Wtf is that? It looks like either an Audi or a Kia.


It's called gross


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> @jmanlay looks like an interesting watch. What do you think? For $700.


Lugs look longish ?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually like it. The grill is growing on me. I don't think it's going to look as outlandish as that (now that the real 4 series has been revealed).
> 
> Tbh, if it looks exactly like this, I'm all in for 510hp, AWD (with an option to go full RWD) [official "teaser" pic from BMW]
> 
> ...


That grill must have started as a joke. Being German they didn't get it. Now it's in production.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> 59!
> 
> sort of....


Solid like for the milestone.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Yema in-house movement MBP1000. The one in my Superman Bronze is running very accurately - balances to zero gain since last adjusted in March.
> 
> You're probably right on the money with the bezel.


In house?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yema in-house movement MBP1000. The one in my Superman Bronze is running very accurately - balances to zero gain since last adjusted in March.
> 
> You're probably right on the money with the bezel.


Just checked them out. Looks like you got the best of their collection










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> @jmanlay looks like an interesting watch. What do you think? For $700.


plus/minus (lukewarm) response. Do you really need another $700 generic beater watch?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> 59!
> 
> sort of....


You tried just a little too hard. #twss


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Lugs look longish ?


Case shape seem to be reminiscent of the Superman divers so lug-to-lug should be easy to wear.

MUCH easier if compared to the P01.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Too violent for Swedes
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


But Swedes descended from Vikings.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> plus/minus (lukewarm) response. Do you really need another $700 generic beater watch?


Nope, but just like bro BSF I'm bored...
Besides I sold the Undone and a Christopher Ward 5-day with PR indicator so I'm two for o at the moment.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just checked them out. Looks like you got the best of their collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is the limited edition and is no longer available on their website. The ones with the color bezel inserts weren't released until later... otherwise I probably would have went with the maroon bezel.









But then again the blue dial on mine is mesmerizing to look at.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> In house?


Yup their own


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 15331068


I'd rather that she shave.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Now this is a damn cool watch gents, if it was bigger id be on it.
The Alsta Nautoscaph re-issue, as worn by Hooper in Jaws.
For those with a smaller wrist, this would be a big winner and they come in under 1k.
Super cool bracelet too.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I'd rather that she shave.


I'll second that bro Sap, its demanded in our home.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sigh....
> 
> The honest truth Brother Barracks, is that when we reach middle age, people of our parents generation are dropping like flies. Then when we get to our seventies, our friends are dropping like flies.
> 
> Such is Life


Yeah, the occasions for dressing up and seeing family change from weddings to funerals. Told my sister when we met at the airport for another uncle's service back in January, "We have to stop meeting like this." She was a mess.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why do you Americans say his Dad's brother? Isn't his Dad's brother his uncle? Wouldn't it be easier to reference "his uncle" than "his dad's brother"?


Ha! I dunno, I thought it was a way to be more specific. I think we've got eight uncles and eight aunts in all, and saying just "my uncle" leaves open the question, "Hang on, I thought your uncle died last November..?"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahaha do a search for BBC gag. Then videos


Don't search for tubgirl


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, that was a stupid move.
> 
> It's like daring a guy with a loaded gun to pull the trigger....


In fact, this is exactly what happened between Aruba Steve and CMSgt Bo


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Yup their own


Other than Rolex and Omega, I'm not so sure that in-house is all that great, primarily because of potential expensive service. ETA movements are easily and in expensively serviced. As much as I like the Seiko 8L35 movement, service might well be an unwelcome experience I could do without. One of the reasons I like the Doxa 1500T is its buttery smooth winding ETA2892 that is easily serviced by any competent watchmaker.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Morning ladies


This is the image that comes to mind for me with "morning ladies"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> and gentlemen...


I never ever EVER had a roommate like that on a business trip. Probably for the best.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Agreed too. Actually I'm with @jmanlay on that Aruba Guy's act of lying to the AD isn't bad at all. We all tell little white lies that are mostly harmless, right? Besides the ADs created this little game in the Rolex sandbox for us to play in, he played it and brought his Sub. Screw these ADs. His fatal flaw was getting angry that his bragging "see my new Rolex and bow to me" thread got shut down and a few people called him out. If you going to admit to lying, even if it's an innocuous one, be prepared for opinions.
> 
> Which leads me to this - The main issue that I have with social media, forums and the internet in general are these mean spirited trolling bullies aka keyboard warriors. They all have fragile egos, ready to insult, even threaten you, at the mere hint of having a different opinion or getting called out.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I never ever EVER had a roommate like that on a business trip. Probably for the best.


Otherwise you'll be "taking care of business" eh?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


>


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Now this is a damn cool watch gents, if it was bigger id be on it.
> The Alsta Nautoscaph re-issue, as worn by Hooper in Jaws.
> For those with a smaller wrist, this would be a big winner and they come in under 1k.
> Super cool bracelet too.
> ...


That's a f'ing cool watch! Not just cool, but f'ing cool!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Other than Rolex and Omega, I'm not so sure that in-house is all that great, primarily because of potential expensive service. ETA movements are easily and in expensively serviced. As much as I like the Seiko 8L35 movement, service might well be an unwelcome experience I could do without. One of the reasons I like the Doxa 1500T is its buttery smooth winding ETA2892 that is easily serviced by any competent watchmaker.


I have a Soprod movement in my 1500T

I think Doxa only used this movement for a brief period of time


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Now this is a damn cool watch gents, if it was bigger id be on it.
> The Alsta Nautoscaph re-issue, as worn by Hooper in Jaws.
> For those with a smaller wrist, this would be a big winner and they come in under 1k.
> Super cool bracelet too.
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> This is the image that comes to mind for me with "morning ladies"
> 
> View attachment 15331153


Staff sergeant Ward looks friendly enough


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Oooooh no one is here? Tb set for a run. I'm back baby!


We don't do runs anymore. A 59 is OK though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao yeah I heard that one. That's not COVID, that's natural selection


In the US we call that protesting. AUS sounds like more fun.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> 59!
> 
> sort of....


Somehow it's poetic that one of the original anti couldn't resist. 
Congrats.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> But Swedes descended from Vikings.


Maybe all the vikings were killed off before breeding?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Now this is a damn cool watch gents, if it was bigger id be on it.
> The Alsta Nautoscaph re-issue, as worn by Hooper in Jaws.
> For those with a smaller wrist, this would be a big winner and they come in under 1k.
> Super cool bracelet too.
> ...


Resco has been making 1 for a few years too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Was thinking of Bo this morning when I had an odd revelation. No it didn't involve body parts. Just odd to realize something after almost 69 years. @59 ever happen to you?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Somehow it's poetic that one of the original anti couldn't resist.
> Congrats.


Yes - i know.....the irony....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've read so many posts of unscrupulous ADs. Mine just puts the watches in the window as they come in; first come first served.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I wonder if that's a cultural thing.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I have a Soprod movement in my 1500T
> 
> I think Doxa only used this movement for a brief period of time


Apparently doxa will be releasing new watches from july to sept. They are deciding right now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> We don't do runs anymore. A 59 is OK though.


It's like a 69 but with only one person participating.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Was thinking of Bo this morning when I had an odd revelation. No it didn't involve body parts. Just odd to realize something after almost 69 years. @59 ever happen to you?


Revelation? Can you be more specific? Unsure what you're asking.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe all the vikings were killed off before breeding?


Nope, the Vikings were on the giving end of killing as they were not only ferocious but also a foot bigger in all directions than everybody else they encountered.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I have a Soprod movement in my 1500T
> 
> I think Doxa only used this movement for a brief period of time


I was unaware as Doxa's website says ETA 2892-2 movement. Their 300T says ETA 2824-2 which movement has very stiff winding compared to the easy winding 2892. Any comparative input based on what you have?

I gather then your 1500T has the Soprod SOP A10 movement which I think is more comparable to the 2892 than the 2824?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen Odette in a while...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Started watching Sons of Anarchy on Netflix. I always say Sons of OoO in my head.

I’d recommend it. Watching the show that is.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

For all you Premium Members .... when you’re on mobile (iPad, iPhone etc), do you still see a bunch of ads? The description only states “reduced ad experience”. Not sure what that means.

Reminds me of an old joke... Jack Nicolson as a traffic cop (you’ll need to imagine the voice).

Jack stops a guy for rolling through a stop sign. Guy says “what’s the big deal, I slowed down and almost stopped.” Jack starts hitting him with the night stick and tells him “do you want me to slow down or do you want me to stop?”

(Here’s Johnny!)

(No TV and no beer makes Homer go crazy!)

lol.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Marendra said:


> For all you Premium Members .... when you're on mobile (iPad, iPhone etc), do you still see a bunch of ads? The description only states "reduced ad experience". Not sure what that means.
> 
> Reminds me of an old joke... Jack Nicolson as a traffic cop (you'll need to imagine the voice).
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing ads on either my desktop or iPhone Tapatalk Pro. I don't even see WUS sponsors' ads on my desktop. I went with Premium though primarily as a gesture of support for WUS since I spend so much time here.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

German engineering at its best


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15331627
> 
> 
> German engineering at its best


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15331627
> 
> 
> German engineering at its best


I blinked 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15331627
> 
> 
> German engineering at its best


Take two of these beauties and then I will get you a nice bottle of Chianti


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Well, we're not doing runs anymore right? So there's no need to countdown to zero...


You got a double Like for Homer


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad my dad got to talk to his little brother yesterday. He didn't make it through today.
> 
> Looking around the rest of our parents' generation, with as many siblings as they have and an ever-increasing assortment of health issues (cancer, cancer, diabetes-plus-dialysis, stroke, etc etc etc), like I said before, this feels like it's going to be a long decade.
> 
> At a funeral last fall for a friend of my wife's, she realized that she doesn't quite have an all-black outfit, which is _de rigeur_ for Korean funerals. It's been on our shopping list since then.


Sorry to hear mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Is the last sentence tongue in cheek?


Mood swing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> that is true. Plus she saw the humour of us calling our biggest OoO move after him


Absolutely!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Best gif


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah tooth has it on 144 posts. I was getting close on the same day we had our zoom call but got pipped by 10mm; that time I had it with 86 posts. Prior to that Merv held it with 74 which stood for ages.
> before Merv no one knew


Before @Merv? Irrelevant.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Good call out - went back and edited my post. Thanks bro Dog!


You are welcome.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Agreed. And I gave you a like for your brilliant deduction but mainly for giving me a like. Least I could do was return the favor.


Thanks! You got a Like  too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol and I gave you one for this


We are now giving out Likes. I Like


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> And on a happier note, GOOD MORNING!


Come here baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen Jessy in a while either...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Actually I did wake up kinda mad this morning. Not sure why. Maybe I haven't taken my happy meds yet. LOL


Happy pills?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> and gentlemen...


Salivating....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Or people from Canada...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang we had it good growing up watching the Flintstones. No idea what kids watch today and probably best being in the dark.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I love The Flintstones. Good, wholesome cartoons for a kid.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Right


You got a triple Like


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My favorite show


Looney Tunes


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Australia has been getting short shrift too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> If you going to admit to lying, even if it's an innocuous one, be prepared for opinions.


very well put!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, that ain't a 59


Speaking of numbers, someone was refering to the new Black Bay 58 blue as the Black Bay 69.

LOL. 

I sure wouldn't want to tell anyone i going to see my Tudor sales assistant to get a 69......


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15331627
> 
> 
> German engineering at its best


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Get a room.


Lol


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And the USA via Denmark...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It's called gross


The new BMW front grille bugs me. It looks like I am looking at the nostril holes of a skull....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And the USA via Arizona...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15331627
> 
> 
> German engineering at its best


That's such a cool one . Kudos to the engineers...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> My favorite show


here you go


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> But Swedes descended from Vikings.


They saw the error of their violent past.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 15331068


That is a very nice painting.

Wait.....

It looks vaguely similar to something. Can't quite put a finger on.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Take two of these beauties and then I will get you a nice bottle of Chianti


Half bottle then?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Since one is never enough for Lady Linda...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> 59!
> 
> sort of....


that is to A 59 what omega is to Rolex


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And then there's this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And the USA via Japan...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, the occasions for dressing up and seeing family change from weddings to funerals. Told my sister when we met at the airport for another uncle's service back in January, "We have to stop meeting like this." She was a mess.


I am at peace. That is the law of nature. Another friend I know went to the other side quite suddenly. So, yeah, you are right. We have changed from weddings to funerals. You just need to support your sis. Maybe this is new for her and she can't handle grief as well as you think.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Ha! I dunno, I thought it was a way to be more specific. I think we've got eight uncles and eight aunts in all, and saying just "my uncle" leaves open the question, "Hang on, I thought your uncle died last November..?"


Aha! Fair enough.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Aha! Fair enough.


Eight-and-eight, and that's not even counting all the spouses.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I love The Flintstones. Good, wholesome cartoons for a kid.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That grill must have started as a joke. Being German they didn't get it. Now it's in production.


But Germans come from the land of chocolate


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, this is exactly what happened between Aruba Steve and CMSgt Bo


Mwhahaha! That is funny! I forgot this scene and watching it was really funny. Thanks brother @Panerol Forte


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's Mrs. BSF signing our house away.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, the occasions for dressing up and seeing family change from weddings to funerals. Told my sister when we met at the airport for another uncle's service back in January, "We have to stop meeting like this." She was a mess.


Dam. Two in a year. Sorry to hear man


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Don't search for tubgirl


So you're saying bro dog should definitely search for tubgirl?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


>


change that to Tudor Justice Warrior and post it to the Rolex forum


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy pills?


Godfrey!

Because it is nice to do a Godfrey. 

Instead of Happy Pills, we can have Happy Meals.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Australia has been getting short shrift too.
> 
> View attachment 15331659


The shifter is short?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> For all you Premium Members .... when you're on mobile (iPad, iPhone etc), do you still see a bunch of ads? The description only states "reduced ad experience". Not sure what that means.
> 
> Reminds me of an old joke... Jack Nicolson as a traffic cop (you'll need to imagine the voice).
> 
> ...


Don't mind if I do


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15331627
> 
> 
> German engineering at its best


The black version of that watch looks amazing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> very well put!


That's what she said!

Put it here, put it here!

Very well put!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mood swing


Oh ☹


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Before @Merv? Irrelevant.


Yep. Merv was the one who started it all


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We are now giving out Likes. I Like


Sure


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Eight-and-eight, and that's not even counting all the spouses.


Wow! There are many on my parents' side as well but not eight. 5 and 6. Most gone now... morbid that i sound like counting them sorry.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Good values. People should do that more often and we won't have so many marriage break ups.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And the USA via Denmark...
> 
> View attachment 15331661


Who is that?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's Mrs. BSF signing our house away.
> 
> View attachment 15331675


Congrats! You have found a buyer?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Because it is nice to do a Godfrey.
> 
> Instead of Happy Pills, we can have Happy Meals.


Nice Godfrey


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's what she said!
> 
> Put it here, put it here!
> 
> Very well put!


One day she'll point to the back and say those words


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's Mrs. BSF signing our house away.
> 
> View attachment 15331675


Where have all the flowers gone. Gone to new owners everyone...

Congrats on moving (literally) on.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's Mrs. BSF signing our house away.
> 
> View attachment 15331675


She doesn't look upset about it. Already have another place?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One day she'll point to the back and say those words


Like now?

Put it back, put it back.

That's what she said.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Australia has been getting short shrift too.
> 
> View attachment 15331659


Is that a fembot?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And the USA via Japan...
> 
> View attachment 15331667


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Australia has been getting short shrift too.
> 
> View attachment 15331659


Just saw The Hot Ones interview with her. She is beyond adorable! In her words, a "cashed-up bogan".


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> She doesn't look upset about it. Already have another place?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I was wondering same thing but vaguely recall reading earlier that he does.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


Is that BSF's GS on your scrawny sparrow wrist? Where's the BLRO?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! There are many on my parents' side as well but not eight. 5 and 6. Most gone now... morbid that i sound like counting them sorry.


Ah, I meant eight aunts and eight uncles, counting hers and mine together (plus spouses in addition).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> For all you Premium Members .... when you're on mobile (iPad, iPhone etc), do you still see a bunch of ads? The description only states "reduced ad experience". Not sure what that means.
> 
> Reminds me of an old joke... Jack Nicolson as a traffic cop (you'll need to imagine the voice).
> 
> ...


I don't see any.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I love The Flintstones. Good, wholesome cartoons for a kid.


I'm sure the woke generation will find something wrong as we say goodbye to Eskimo pie.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Is that BSF's GS on your scrawny sparrow wrist? Where's the BLRO?


Going to let folks on a little secret , the blro is actually not for me .... my wife will have it. I showed her pics and she said, I like that bracelet a lot and it is very shiny .... I said yup jubilee is shiny so needless to say it shall be hers. I will have to be happy with copiloting it sometimes ...

And no this isn't BSFs GS but this is BSF's blro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's Mrs. BSF signing our house away.
> 
> View attachment 15331675


Beautiful


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Going to let folks on a little secret , the blro is actually not for me .... my wife will have it. I showed her pics and she said, I like that bracelet a lot and it is very shiny .... I said yup jubilee is shiny so needless to say it shall be hers. I will have to be happy with copiloting it sometimes ...
> 
> And no this isn't BSFs GS but this is BSF's blro


That may be the slowest deal ever


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I'm sure the woke generation will find something wrong as we say goodbye to Eskimo pie.


The woke generation will soon be running this country. Maybe real soon.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I'm sure the woke generation will find something wrong as we say goodbye to Eskimo pie.


And the most successful pancake mix in the history of mankind.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The woke generation will soon be running this country. Maybe real soon.


Ruining not running.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> And the most successful pancake mix in the history of mankind.


I only have 1 box of uncle Ben's rice left not a 6 month supply.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Going to let folks on a little secret , the blro is actually not for me .... my wife will have it. I showed her pics and she said, I like that bracelet a lot and it is very shiny .... I said yup jubilee is shiny so needless to say it shall be hers. I will have to be happy with copiloting it sometimes ...
> 
> And no this isn't BSFs GS but this is BSF's blro


 Glad to read your better half loves that BLRO. My advice: cover every metal surface with protective tape since women have no concept of keeping scratches and dings off watches. Well you can't really do that but you get my drift. Maybe your better half will become a watch nut like the rest of us, and maybe she'll even join SoOoO as a regular. If so we'll welcome her with open arms.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, I meant eight aunts and eight uncles, counting hers and mine together (plus spouses in addition).


Ah. Okay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm sure the woke generation will find something wrong as we say goodbye to Eskimo pie.


PC has just gone crazy


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Ruining not running.


Both


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@59 still trying to figure out how to explain revelation.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The woke generation will soon be running this country. Maybe real soon.


Will we be required to wear dresses for cultural awareness day?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Ruining not running.


You get a Like.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I only have 1 box of uncle Ben's rice left not a 6 month supply.


Fortunately we buy Minute Rice.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> PC has just gone crazy


AUS better not count on usa imo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> PC has just gone crazy






In case you missed this posted earlier


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Will we be required to wear dresses for cultural awareness day?


Just don't wear underwear.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Glad to read your better half loves that BLRO. My advice: cover every metal surface with protective tape since women have no concept of keeping scratches and dings off watches. Well you can't really do that but you get my drift. Maybe your better half will become a watch nut like the rest of us, and maybe she'll even join SoOoO as a regular. If so we'll welcome her with open arms.


I think I spend nuf time here for the two of us  
But hey she used to not care one bit about watches had a bunch of crappy ones . So a long long time ago I bought her a rectangular Swiss army w mother of pearl dial nothing fancy but she loved it ....then came the Longines her all time fav then got her a Rolex which she hated (so much for that ) and which I promptly returned to the AD and a good lesson for me (don't buy jewelry for women , ask them first ) .

So since then she has been on a LONG LONG LOMG quest for a new one. She didn't want something girly so I said ok go to my watch trunk and find something you like ....she came back w a big fat nothing but then one day I was browsing and I said how about this shiny yet not girly yet bigger at 40mm and you can track me down w the time zone ...answer yes I like that one and so it began a long time ago.... for the quest


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The new BMW front grille bugs me. It looks like I am looking at the nostril holes of a skull....


It looks like a buck tooth kia.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Who is that?


Nina Agdal


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats! You have found a buyer?


Yup, they signed the contract on May 1 but the mortgage approval process has been pretty slow...


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The woke generation will soon be running this country. Maybe real soon.


The woke eat each other. You are never woke enough.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> She doesn't look upset about it. Already have another place?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Actually vacated the house a couple of months ago and moved into an apt the next town over.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> AUS better not count on usa imo.


Unfortunately, AUS is too far integrated into USA that we are less and less British. Been happening after WWII. Even AUS is an anagram of USA. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> In case you missed this posted earlier


No I didn't. I just don't watch that guy....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Is that a fembot?


On some days...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Just don't wear underwear.


Go commando? Do we need to shave down there as well?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


OMG, OMG, OMG!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I think I spend nuf time here for the two of us
> But hey she used to not care one bit about watches had a bunch of crappy ones . So a long long time ago I bought her a rectangular Swiss army w mother of pearl dial nothing fancy but she loved it ....then came the Longines her all time fav then got her a Rolex which she hated (so much for that ) and which I promptly returned to the AD and a good lesson for me (don't buy jewelry for women , ask them first ) .
> 
> So since then she has been on a LONG LONG LOMG quest for a new one. She didn't want something girly so I said ok go to my watch trunk and find something you like ....she came back w a big fat nothing but then one day I was browsing and I said how about this shiny yet not girly yet bigger at 40mm and you can track me down w the time zone ...answer yes I like that one and so it began a long time ago.... for the quest


Great background story to your watch purchase. Hope Mrs jmanlay likes it. You haven't given it to her yet right?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG!
> 
> View attachment 15331856


The dial is spectacular did you see the new movement where they placed the PR in the back ?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfortunately, AUS is too far integrated into USA that we are less and less British. Been happening after WWII. Even AUS is an anagram of USA. LOL.


Too bad you all dont have nukes lol.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, they signed the contract on May 1 but the mortgage approval process has been pretty slow...


Yeah, they needed to sanitise the paperwork first as social distancing. LOL.

At least that is now out of the way and you can free your mind and move onto other things.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Too bad you all dont have nukes lol.


Ummm.... how do you know that?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ummm.... how do you know that?


I never kiss and tell....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Going to let folks on a little secret , the blro is actually not for me .... my wife will have it. I showed her pics and she said, I like that bracelet a lot and it is very shiny .... I said yup jubilee is shiny so needless to say it shall be hers. I will have to be happy with copiloting it sometimes ...
> 
> And no this isn't BSFs GS but this is BSF's blro


JMan, I think that your wife getting the BLRO is very nice. GentleManly ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No I didn't. I just don't watch that guy....


I'd never seen nor heard of him until today, but his sarcasm sort of hit home. Many people are becoming increasingly fed up with PC and wokeness.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> The dial is spectacular did you see the new movement where they both the PR in the back ?


So you and BSF both have the same GS with the pale blue dial?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Going to let folks on a little secret , the blro is actually not for me .... my wife will have it. I showed her pics and she said, I like that bracelet a lot and it is very shiny .... I said yup jubilee is shiny so needless to say it shall be hers. I will have to be happy with copiloting it sometimes ...
> 
> And no this isn't BSFs GS but this is BSF's blro


Better to give than to receive. Congrats to the missus on her new acquisition.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Will we be required to wear dresses for cultural awareness day?


You mean I've been observing cultural awareness day and didn't even know it??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> The dial is spectacular did you see the new movement where they both the PR in the back ?


No! Got a thread or link?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


Another Tiffany in the pipe line?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I think I spend nuf time here for the two of us
> But hey she used to not care one bit about watches had a bunch of crappy ones . So a long long time ago I bought her a rectangular Swiss army w mother of pearl dial nothing fancy but she loved it ....then came the Longines her all time fav then got her a Rolex which she hated (so much for that ) and which I promptly returned to the AD and a good lesson for me (don't buy jewelry for women , ask them first ) .
> 
> So since then she has been on a LONG LONG LOMG quest for a new one. She didn't want something girly so I said ok go to my watch trunk and find something you like ....she came back w a big fat nothing but then one day I was browsing and I said how about this shiny yet not girly yet bigger at 40mm and you can track me down w the time zone ...answer yes I like that one and so it began a long time ago.... for the quest


somewhat similar experience

been trying to gift her a Rolex, she does not like them

looked thru my watches and said she liked my SMPc so I bought her a 36 mm - she loves it

( she will get a rolex one day anyway)

i like a sporty (!) watch on a female, the BLRO will be perfect for Mrs JMan... it is a bit girly after all ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Going to let folks on a little secret , the blro is actually not for me .... my wife will have it. I showed her pics and she said, I like that bracelet a lot and it is very shiny .... I said yup jubilee is shiny so needless to say it shall be hers. I will have to be happy with copiloting it sometimes ...
> 
> And no this isn't BSFs GS but this is BSF's blro


Looks good on you. You should get one ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Great background story to your watch purchase. Hope Mrs jmanlay likes it. You haven't given it to her yet right?


No it isn't here yet


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean I've been observing cultural awareness day and didn't even know it??


So, are you saying that the picture of Mrs BSF was actually you????


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nina Agdal


Nice


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> JMan, I think that your wife getting the BLRO is very nice. GentleManly ...


Ahhh I see what you did there


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No! Got a thread or link?


I got a pic but no frontal view


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> I never kiss and tell....


Not even for her?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice


And that's on a so-so day...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And that's on a so-so day...
> 
> View attachment 15331866


What's that ugly guy following her around? Doesn't she have better taste?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not even for her?
> 
> View attachment 15331865


Definitely NOT


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Definitely NOT


LOL. You do know I am kidding right?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Too bad you all dont have nukes lol.


But they sure are adding a good number of subs ....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> So you and BSF both have the same GS with the pale blue dial?


I don't , I tried it on at the AD superb dial ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just looked at the calendar and realised what day it is!

Well, I would like to take this opportunity to wish all our American friends on SoOoO, a *Happy 4th of July*. As I said earlier, AUS is almost USA so we can celebrate as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> But they sure are adding a good number of subs ....


Yup. I got one in my Watch Box.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just looked at the calendar and realised what day it is!
> 
> Well, I would like to take this opportunity to wish all our American friends on SoOoO, a *Happy 4th of July*. As I said earlier, AUS is almost USA so we can celebrate as well.
> 
> View attachment 15331892


It's not quite the 4th here but cheers bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just looked at the calendar and realised what day it is!
> 
> Well, I would like to take this opportunity to wish all our American friends on SoOoO, a *Happy 4th of July*. As I said earlier, AUS is almost USA so we can celebrate as well.
> 
> View attachment 15331892


July 4th is tomorrow for us in the Colonies but thanks for the thought.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> It's not quite the 4th here but cheers bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We can always celebrate in advance.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Because it is nice to do a Godfrey.
> 
> Instead of Happy Pills, we can have Happy Meals.


Happy in pill form has less calories.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's what she said!
> 
> Put it here, put it here!
> 
> Very well put!


That is a stretch, bro dog.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good values. People should do that more often and we won't have so many marriage break ups.


Depends on who's wife you're doing it to.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like now?
> 
> Put it back, put it back.
> 
> That's what she said.


Ummm......no.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Going to let folks on a little secret , the blro is actually not for me .... my wife will have it. I showed her pics and she said, I like that bracelet a lot and it is very shiny .... I said yup jubilee is shiny so needless to say it shall be hers. I will have to be happy with copiloting it sometimes ...
> 
> And no this isn't BSFs GS but this is BSF's blro


I'm confused. The BLRO will go to your wife, but you are wearing BSF's BLRO, so ........ ???


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> The woke generation will soon be running this country. Maybe real soon.


Oh god no.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> And the most successful pancake mix in the history of mankind.


And what about the most successful American pancake syrup?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I only have 1 box of uncle Ben's rice left not a 6 month supply.


Why is that? The rest are called "Uncle Tom"?

Is this okay to say?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Glad to read your better half loves that BLRO. My advice: cover every metal surface with protective tape since women have no concept of keeping scratches and dings off watches. Well you can't really do that but you get my drift. Maybe your better half will become a watch nut like the rest of us, and maybe she'll even join SoOoO as a regular. If so we'll welcome her with open arms.


Not speaking of Jman's better half specifically, but do we really want our spouses here at the bar as we discuss the merits of Tiffany and Bro Dick's lovely photo-subjects?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Both


Bloody sad. Canada is already run by the woke. But not ruined so far.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Will we be required to wear dresses for cultural awareness day?


Bloody hell. And what culture would that be?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You get a Like.


I'll like your like. But don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Fortunately we buy Minute Rice.


That's NOT what she said.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jaguarshark said:


> The woke eat each other. You are never woke enough.


This^

They set themselves up for hypocrisy, yet they don't get it!

What if one traditionally oppressed group decides to oppress another traditionally oppressed group? Happens all the time!


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> And what about the most successful American pancake syrup?


Canadian maple syrup > american syrup


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfortunately, AUS is too far integrated into USA that we are less and less British. Been happening after WWII. Even AUS is an anagram of USA. LOL.


Canada too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On some days...
> 
> View attachment 15331855


Does this particular fembot come with a remote control?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Canada too.


Ive worked with alot of canucks,brits, aussies and kiwis. Shared interests.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean I've been observing cultural awareness day and didn't even know it??


You go commando?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Im jellies the canucks can smoke weed in their armed forces


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> somewhat similar experience
> 
> been trying to gift her a Rolex, she does not like them
> 
> ...


Love men's watches on women - very hot.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Jaguarshark said:


> Canadian maple syrup > american syrup


As long as it's real and not that fake, corn syrup crapola.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Jaguarshark said:


> Im jellies the canucks can smoke weed in their armed forces


Not quite that simple, but we do have a webpage on the subject.

Cannabis use in the military - Canada.ca


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's that ugly guy following her around? Doesn't she have better taste?


I know I mean he's not even wearing a DJ nevermind a Sports Rolex

Brother of OoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Love men's watches on women - very hot.


Agreed 100%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Why is that? The rest are called "Uncle Tom"?
> 
> Is this okay to say?!?


Ha, doubt it.

These days it's parent's sibling Sam. Nice and gender/race neutral

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Love men's watches on women - very hot.


Hotness depends on the woman wearing it

In this case it 'very nice'

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfortunately, AUS is too far integrated into USA that we are less and less British. Been happening after WWII. Even AUS is an anagram of USA. LOL.


I suggest kissing china's arse .


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hope you Americans have a great 4th of July!


Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I suggest kissing china's arse .


We do that anyway .... when it suits our political interests (I.e. trade interests)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> It's not quite the 4th here but cheers bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's been given a new name by the wokes.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I suggest kissing china's arse .


Either that or arrest the Huawei CFO. Either option works.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> And what about the most successful American pancake syrup?


Look my favorite cereal is under attack because 3 white elves are on the box.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Why is that? The rest are called "Uncle Tom"?
> 
> Is this okay to say?!?


no that book has been banned.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> It's been given a new name by the wokes.


What?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What?


white supremacy day


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Look my favorite cereal is under attack because 3 white elves are on the box.


One white elf, getting smacked around by a non-binary indigenous elf and a disabled black elf would be okay though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> white supremacy day




#notsurprised


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Something to take us away from political topics....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I just had an exercise band injury. I was doing seated rows with the thing that wedges between a door and its frame. Apparently when you pull hard enough, the door can deform enough to let the wedge and carabiner through and BAM it nailed me just below the sternum. For a few minutes I couldn't tell if it was bad, but it seems OK. The pattern of the webbing is nicely imprinted in purple in the center of my abs. I don't feel like finishing that set now. I have to rig the door so it stays closed next time.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Something to take us away from political topics....
> 
> View attachment 15331996


Godfrey...

this is what happens when you take the hat off again.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Not speaking of Jman's better half specifically, but do we really want our spouses here at the bar as we discuss the merits of Tiffany and Bro Dick's lovely photo-subjects?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Bloody sad. Canada is already run by the woke. But not ruined so far.


I suspect our wokes are far worse than your wokes.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Isn't that how sticky got 60k posts? At least most of my posts came from talking sh.t, not one word


Probably, hard to get that many without some kind of cheat secret


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah your record is safe. We stopped all those games


Fckin right jeahhhhhhhh


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> It sucks, but it's been a long time coming, too. He had a major health scare almost two decades ago and I'm almost surprised he'd fought back and survived this long.
> 
> Second uncle to die in the past eight months, plus an aunt, so we're coming to grips with this being the "new normal."


Really really sorry man. My uncle died last year and we were close. And that was ONE person. Hope you're doing ok


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow now it shows likes on tapatalk more than 3! I just. It iced I have 8 likes on a post. Don’t care about likes but tapa always stopped at 3 before


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 113 is the max because of M113


The Mexican gang?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> BBC?


C'mon bro.... I can't clarify this because I don't another infraction but you gotta know


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Many have gone past 54 consecutive posts...
> 
> Brother Gun holds the 100 posts record


I think I had like 7,000 in a row one night

At least according to my recollection which I admit can be a bit foggy....


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This raises a good point. how,do we now know who is leading the infraction game?


Ask j71


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jaguarshark said:


> Canadian maple syrup > american syrup


While driving through the Green & White mountains in New England, we stopped at a place called Polly's Pancake Parlor and have been ordering their pancake mix and maple syrup from them for years and years. 10/10








Polly's Pancake Parlor- Welcome!


Enjoy stone ground, homemade Polly's Pancake Parlor at our place or yours! Come visit us in Sugar Hill or we can send some pancake mix your way!




pollyspancakeparlor.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm confused. The BLRO will go to your wife, but you are wearing BSF's BLRO, so ........ ???


Well that was last year's pick so ....


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> We don't do runs anymore. A 59 is OK though.


Well I eat Taco Bell every day so runs are all I do


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Canada too.


Right. Australia, Canada and USA all offshoots of Great Britain. Same original settlers.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Look my favorite cereal is under attack because 3 white elves are on the box.


Didn't they tell the morons to shove it ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I suggest kissing china's arse .


LOL. I think AUS will do well standing up for themselves. This little shirt fronting that our PM is doing with China's Xi is showing us that we need to be diversify our exports. Plenty more other countries need our agriculture exports.

China wants milk because their own industry was tainted by a melamine scandal a few years ago. We can always play their stupid game and turn the taps off and sell elsewhere or locally. I buy local and the meat and milk comes from the farmers down the road. I am happy with that and like it that way too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Right. Australia, Canada and USA all offshoots of Great Britain. Same original settlers.


Hardly "Great" Britain. Yeah, she shipped a whole boat load of unwanted people to AUS.... Original settlers in AUS was the first illegal immigrants and boat people. LOL.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

5959HH said:


> While driving through the Green & White mountains in New England, we stopped at a place called Polly's Pancake Parlor and have been ordering their pancake mix and maple syrup from them for years and years. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vermont maple syrup and the like is next best.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I think AUS will do well standing up for themselves. This little shirt fronting that our PM is doing with China's Xi is showing us that we need to be diversify our exports. Plenty more other countries need our agriculture exports.
> 
> China wants milk because their own industry was tainted by a melamine scandal a few years ago. We can always play their stupid game and turn the taps off and sell elsewhere or locally. I buy local and the meat and milk comes from the farmers down the road. I am happy with that and like it that way too.


I feel like the world needs to punish them and cut all trade off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We do that anyway .... when it suits our political interests (I.e. trade interests)
> 
> Brother of OoO


I am confused. For security, we suck up to USA and for trade, we kiss China's arse. Oh yeah, I got it. For one, you suck, for the other, you kiss. Gotcha! Hahahaha.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I think AUS will do well standing up for themselves. This little shirt fronting that our PM is doing with China's Xi is showing us that we need to be diversify our exports. Plenty more other countries need our agriculture exports.
> 
> China wants milk because their own industry was tainted by a melamine scandal a few years ago. We can always play their stupid game and turn the taps off and sell elsewhere or locally. I buy local and the meat and milk comes from the farmers down the road. I am happy with that and like it that way too.


I think the whole world would do well standing up to Xi. Like I have said many times I have got nothing against Chinese folks BUT their oppressive regime is well bad and the control they exert over their own people is wrong but wait long nuf it will get there too w social scores and so on ....
So while I don't mind my garden hose made in China I would not mind paying more for one made here and the same goes to the 17 sh*t toasters I have bought over the years made over there ...I would rather buy a great one made here . China cheap crap is great but it is still undeniably crap so my goal like my grand father's goal was is to buy as much as possible from the homeland whatever the cost maybe and less and less on Amazon and the likes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> I feel like the world needs to punish them and cut all trade off.


Absolutely!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> I feel like the world needs to punish them and cut all trade off.


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hardly "Great" Britain. Yeah, she shipped a whole boat load of unwanted people to AUS.... Original settlers in AUS was the first illegal immigrants and boat people. LOL.


They were "Great" Britain way back then but maybe not so much anymore. At one time the sun never set on the British Empire.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ Timex


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jaguarshark said:


> I feel like the world needs to punish them and cut all trade off.


Still have some catching up to do so perhaps I'm missing the context here.

But cut all trade? You mean like right now when the Trump administration is threatening to cut Hong Kong's "preferential trade status"?

You realize USA has a trade surplus in excess of US$33 billion every year with Hong Kong?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> C'mon bro.... I can't clarify this because I don't another infraction but you gotta know


Hee hee hee. ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Still have some catching up to do so perhaps I'm missing the context here.
> 
> snip


Probably should call it quits ... context: in regards to july 4th here , I was saying with all our crap in USA ..AUS should not count on us and might should suck up to China. As usual that led to other stuff.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> I think the whole world would do well standing up to Xi. Like I have said many times I have got nothing against Chinese folks BUT their oppressive regime is well bad and the control they exert over their own people is wrong but wait long nuf it will get there too w social scores and so on ....
> So while I don't mind my garden hose made in China I would not mind paying more for one made here and the same goes to the 17 sh*t toasters I have bought over the years made over there ...I would rather buy a great one made here . China cheap crap is great but it is still undeniably crap so my goal like my grand father's goal was is to buy as much as possible from the homeland whatever the cost maybe and less and less on Amazon and the likes.


I've been in manufacturing most of my career and the only reason for crap products still coming out of China is not because they are incapable of making good, decent products. The reason behind is cooperate greed to maximize profits and only buy from the lowest bidders.

Do you honestly think that if the world stood against China, it's Xi who's gonna pay the price?

No, if and when that happens, it's the "Chinese folks you have nothing against" who will be paying the price.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Probably should call it quits ... context: in regards to july 4th here , I was saying with all our crap in USA ..AUS should not count on us and might should suck up to China. As usual that led to other stuff.


 Thanks brother for providing the context. Fair enough. I'll go back to my catching up.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

New Nat Geo has an Everest article and of course a Rolex ad.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Still have some catching up to do so perhaps I'm missing the context here.
> 
> But cut all trade? You mean like right now when the Trump administration is threatening to cut Hong Kong's "preferential trade status"?
> 
> You realize USA has a trade surplus in excess of US$33 billion every year with Hong Kong?


Yeah that's nice and all BUT before USA started getting its act together

The U.S. goods and services trade deficit with China was $418 billion in 2018 then 345 bil in 2019 and so far this year 103 bil so that surplus of 33 bil isn't doing jack sh+t


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Jaguarshark said:


> Vermont maple syrup and the like is next best.


Have you ever looked into the insane Maple Syrup wars that go on in Canada and VT? It's wild.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah that's nice and all BUT before USA started getting its act together
> 
> The U.S. goods and services trade deficit with China was $418 billion in 2018 then 345 bil in 2019 and so far this year 103 bil so that surplus of 33 bil isn't doing jack sh+t


Jman are we doing this? You know if we continue along this line it will inevitably lead to discussing you-know-what...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I've been in manufacturing most of my career and the only reason for crap products still coming out of China is not because they are incapable of making good, decent products. The reason behind is cooperate greed to maximize profits and only buy from the lowest bidders.
> 
> Do you honestly think that if the world stood against China, it's Xi who's gonna pay the price?
> 
> No, if and when that happens, it's the "Chinese folks you have nothing against" who will be paying the price.


I am very much aware China can bring in quality goods if they put their minds at it . Xi is a dictator and no he won't give two craps about the Chinese people but he needs stability and that comes at a price. So yeah i repeat I have nothing against Chinese folks and yes a lot is driven by Corp greed and we are all guilty of it . BUT I care about this country first and foremost and in all honesty i would expect anyone from wherever they are from to say exactly the same . There isn't one world order ...so that's my view .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Jman are we doing this? You know if we continue along this line it will inevitably lead to discussing you-know-what...


probably best to go PM like we once did


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Jman are we doing this? You know if we continue along this line it will inevitably lead to discussing you-know-what...


Just quoting facts period


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> probably best to go PM like we once did


Nah, I think my pov on this subject is too strong and wouldn't end well with Jman even through pm. Best to just leave it.

Hope @jmanlay understands we're sort of supporting two opposing sports teams here...and it's only normal that we want to see our own team winning. A tie would be nice but how often does that happen?

Right Jman?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Jman are we doing this? You know if we continue along this line it will inevitably lead to discussing you-know-what...


We prob should not so let's call it a day even though I already responded in hopefully in a non political way


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rarely


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Nah, I think my pov on this subject is too strong and wouldn't end well with Jman even through pm. Best to just leave it.
> 
> Hope @jmanlay understands we're sort of supporting two opposing sports teams here...and it's only normal that we want to see our own team winning. A tie would be nice but how often does that happen?
> 
> Right Jman?


Agreed and like I posted earlier nationalism comes into play and pride of being from somewhere and I fully respect that . There is a lot to respect about China and it sure as hell shouldn't be brushed aside it is a power house that should not be dismissed


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> We prob should not so let's call it a day even though I already responded in hopefully in a non political way


And since I've also responded I do think we should quit while we're both ahead 

I have dropped off my Explorer II at the RSC for a regulation so no wrist shot I'm afraid. It's running fast gaining over 3 sec a day on wrist and since the warranty will expire next week I thought might as well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

3 seconds a day a recent event?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> 3 seconds a day a recent event?


It's been gaining more and more steadily so I thought why not right? If nothing else we'll just call it a 30 minute trip to the RSC.

Watch should be ready for pickup on July 10, well see how it does when it's back.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> And since I've also responded I do think we should quit while we're both ahead
> 
> I have dropped off my Explorer II at the RSC for a regulation so no wrist shot I'm afraid. It's running fast gaining over 3 sec a day on wrist and since the warranty will expire next week I thought might as well.


Smart thing to do. Bring it in before the warranty expires. I think I am going to be doing that with my watches too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's been gaining more and more steadily so I thought why not right? If nothing else we'll just call it a 30 minute trip to the RSC.
> 
> Watch should be ready for pickup on July 10, well see how it does when it's back.


You've been wanking too much, I am afraid....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> We prob should not so let's call it a day even though I already responded in hopefully in a non political way


Nice watch. Didn't think you had the explorer II.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Smart thing to do. Bring it in before the warranty expires. I think I am going to be doing that with my watches too.


Since I just redid mine, that's 5 years out. So I will (if still around) be 74, so I will probably just refresh again.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You've been wanking too much, I am afraid....


You know I do wear my watches on my right wrist so maybe that's just that!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15331627
> 
> 
> German engineering at its best


Amazing! You da man bro PF.

And yet Rolex is still have problems just to make a simple date flip at the correct time fully...

You all know I mentioned I dropped off my Explorer II the other day, what I didn't mention is while chatting up with the service lady she mentioned "the only known problem with Tudor movements is the GMT date flip". I was wearing my Black Bay S&G.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looney Tunes


Yep, best show ever!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Half bottle then?
> 
> View attachment 15331663
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you got your camera finally, nicely done! I like how you used soft/bounced lighting to reduce the reflections on the watches.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Is that a fembot?


I like fembots


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Not speaking of Jman's better half specifically, but do we really want our spouses here at the bar as we discuss the merits of Tiffany and Bro Dick's lovely photo-subjects?


You do realize I photograph babies eh? I'm pretty sure the Mrs have no problem with that subject matter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I'm guessing you got your camera finally, nicely done! I like how you used soft/bounced lighting to reduce the reflections on the watches.


In fact, I used my phone to take the picture, but used the flashes of two cameras to light the watch 
Kidding... yes, the camera has arrived, I will probably pick it up later today; can't wait to see it in the metal 📷


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, I used my phone to take the picture, but used the flashes of two cameras to light the watch
> Kidding... yes, the camera has arrived, I will probably pick it up later today; can't wait to see it in the metal


Keep the boys updated here bro, I'd love to see some photos from the camera as well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I just had an exercise band injury. I was doing seated rows with the thing that wedges between a door and its frame. Apparently when you pull hard enough, the door can deform enough to let the wedge and carabiner through and BAM it nailed me just below the sternum. For a few minutes I couldn't tell if it was bad, but it seems OK. The pattern of the webbing is nicely imprinted in purple in the center of my abs. I don't feel like finishing that set now. I have to rig the door so it stays closed next time.


 ouch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Godfrey...
> 
> this is what happens when you take the hat off again.
> 
> View attachment 15332030


Wonder what her life goals are.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I suspect our wokes are far worse than your wokes.


Maybe. Our woke top guy does the diversity thing overly, but he'll keep the pipeline project on the rails despite the Indigenous and West Coast uproar.

Eh Bro Mary?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Right. Australia, Canada and USA all offshoots of Great Britain. Same original settlers.


Yeah, but you'd think it would be the former penal colony that's all for guns and stuff! 

Just making an observation-not a value-judgment.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jaguarshark said:


> I feel like the world needs to punish them and cut all trade off.


Yeah, they can have all of Russia and NKorea.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am confused. For security, we suck up to USA and for trade, we kiss China's arse. Oh yeah, I got it. For one, you suck, for the other, you kiss. Gotcha! Hahahaha.


Sounds familiar.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Jman are we doing this? You know if we continue along this line it will inevitably lead to discussing you-know-what...


Voldemort?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Keep the boys updated here bro, I'd love to see some photos from the camera as well.


The downer is that my friend ordered a Macro lense for me at the shop he bought it, but the lense didn't arrive on time


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> You do realize I photograph babies eh? I'm pretty sure the Mrs have no problem with that subject matter





mui.richard said:


>


*ahem


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> The downer is that my friend ordered a Macro lense for me at the shop he bought it, but the lense didn't arrive on time


Nah that's alright bro PF. The Pen F has a 20Mp sensor so simply shoot with the standard lens and crop. With your skill with Photoshop I'm willing to bet the photos will look amazing.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Voldemort?


Lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> *ahem


[cough] ahem


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

There is something hiding in this photo, can you see it?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Was I the only one that suspected BSF was a dealer 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Will we be required to wear dresses for cultural awareness day?


69 years ago. Does it have something to do with breast feeding and your long lost twin brother.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cobia said:


> There is something hiding in this photo, can you see it?
> 
> View attachment 15332237


Yup!

Saw the pu$$y.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Go commando? Do we need to shave down there as well?


Apparently Cobia demands it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Cobia said:


> There is something hiding in this photo, can you see it?
> 
> View attachment 15332237


Amazing! I had to scan it methodically to spot him


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'd never seen nor heard of him until today, but his sarcasm sort of hit home. Many people are becoming increasingly fed up with PC and wokeness.


Heard of PC (although I prefer Macs) but what's this about wokenness?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> There is something hiding in this photo, can you see it?
> 
> View attachment 15332237


A snow leopard?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> somewhat similar experience
> 
> been trying to gift her a Rolex, she does not like them
> 
> ...


My wife sticks to her Victorinox or Garmin and has asked me on several occasions not to discuss watches with my son. What can I say, she's a non believer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Wonder what her life goals are.


Her motto: life sucks!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I got a pic but no frontal view


I need another cup of coffee. Looking at the rotor I see the outline of two breasts.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just looked at the calendar and realised what day it is!
> 
> Well, I would like to take this opportunity to wish all our American friends on SoOoO, a *Happy 4th of July*. As I said earlier, AUS is almost USA so we can celebrate as well.
> 
> View attachment 15331892


Yep today is my granddaughter's third birthday. Heading down into Stockholm to celebrate in a few hours.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I need another cup of coffee. Looking at the rotor I see the outline of two breasts.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pointy! Lol


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm confused. The BLRO will go to your wife, but you are wearing BSF's BLRO, so ........ ???


My old history teaching used to tell us to stop swapping spit in the hall and get in the classroom. Similar with watches...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> And what about the most successful American pancake syrup?


Or the Washington Redskins.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Im jellies the canucks can smoke weed in their armed forces


They probably learned in Nam alongside Americans

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy 4th to my fellow USA SoOoO'ers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Love men's watches on women - very hot.


I can already see into the future when Jman reaches across the table and takes Mrs Jman's hand.

She smiles.

But then the smile becomes a frown when he takes out a polishing cloth to give her BLRO a good rub.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's been given a new name by the wokes.


Still trying to figure out what a woke is

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I can already see into the future when Jman reaches across the table and takes Mrs Jman's hand.
> 
> She smiles.
> 
> ...


That EXACT scenario happened with me and the Mrs. 
I swear to God the face on her? I'd never, ever attempt anything like that again.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I just had an exercise band injury. I was doing seated rows with the thing that wedges between a door and its frame. Apparently when you pull hard enough, the door can deform enough to let the wedge and carabiner through and BAM it nailed me just below the sternum. For a few minutes I couldn't tell if it was bad, but it seems OK. The pattern of the webbing is nicely imprinted in purple in the center of my abs. I don't feel like finishing that set now. I have to rig the door so it stays closed next time.


My mantra has always been exercise is bad for your health. There's nothing in the Good Book.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I suspect our wokes are far worse than your wokes.


Ok, I'm googling

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A snow leopard?


Correct bro Doggy! took me a while to find it.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Maybe. Our woke top guy does the diversity thing overly, but he'll keep the pipeline project on the rails despite the Indigenous and West Coast uproar.
> 
> Eh Bro Mary?


we'll see....


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Amazing! I had to scan it methodically to spot him
> View attachment 15332256


Make that the two of us bro, i looked over it a few times to find it, incredible camo.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Right. Australia, Canada and USA all offshoots of Great Britain. Same original settlers.


I think the Vikings got to North America first, spread their seed and then left. Lots of little Indians called Leif. True story.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Still have some catching up to do so perhaps I'm missing the context here.
> 
> But cut all trade? You mean like right now when the Trump administration is threatening to cut Hong Kong's "preferential trade status"?
> 
> You realize USA has a trade surplus in excess of US$33 billion every year with Hong Kong?


Yes


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Have you ever looked into the insane Maple Syrup wars that go on in Canada and VT? It's wild.


Yea I watched a documentary on it, its freaking wild for sure. Had no idea it was like a mafia lol.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> New Nat Geo has an Everest article and of course a Rolex ad.


Lies begat lies.

Moonwatch. Just saying.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

@Sappie66 we have a serious competitor in the shirts department



mario1971 said:


> I also dress officially often. If the jacket comes to the shirt, it is rather my suit Montblanc 112515 (much cheaper watch). For the same shirt is enough for me Rolex Batman (although it happens to me to the suit) Suba lately more and more difficult to get from AD. It is a complete EDC watch for almost all tasks. If you haven't worn it yet and sold it, you won't feel what you lost. I wouldn't sell it in your place.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Lies begat lies.
> 
> Moonwatch. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Around these parts we call it marketing...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jaguarshark said:


> I feel like the world needs to punish them and cut all trade off.


Easier said than done. They don't call China "the world's factory" for nothing. Would take a while for other countries to restart their own manufacturing facilities. Not saying it can't be done, but still...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I think the whole world would do well standing up to Xi. Like I have said many times I have got nothing against Chinese folks BUT their oppressive regime is well bad and the *control they exert over their own people is wrong* but wait long nuf it will get there too w social scores and so on ....
> ...


Look no further than what they're doing to Hong Kong's autonomy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Look no further than what they're doing to Hong Kong's autonomy.


Seriously, what do you know about Hong Kong's autonomy?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Seriously, what do you know about Hong Kong's autonomy?


Just that there's less of it now than two months ago.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Seriously, what do you know about Hong Kong's autonomy?


Bro Dick, from what I hear, it seems that HK is losing its autonomy, and even becoming under strict control of the PRC. Of course, knowing what I know now, information is globally manipulated to serve political agendas, and that around the world, so I always take the time to verify the information. You, being a Hong Konger, have a clear image of the reality of your country; can you confirm that what I hear is untrue? ie, do you consider that nothing changed in the last six months?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just that there's less of it now than two months ago.


When did Hong Kong ever had autonomy? Hong Kong was ruled by the British for a hundred years and during that entire time we had NO SAY in our policy making. And ever since the turnover in 1997 nothing's changed.

Personally I don't see any difference from a couple months ago, we're still discussing politics and whatnot just the same and no I haven't been arrested for doing so. 

If anything I think the National Security amendments to the Basic Law is perhaps what's needed to bring order back to our city in distraught.

A simple fact: I feel safer to walk and drive around than same time last year. At least I don't have to worry that the roads will be blocked with bricks and nails, or have Molotov cocktails thrown at me...

But as with anything there's always pros and cons. I'm sure a lot of westerners will think Hong Kong is changing for the worse. But fact is, nothing's changed...not to the normal folks anyways.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> When did Hong Kong ever had autonomy? Hong Kong was ruled by the British for a hundred years and during that entire time we had NO SAY in our policy making. And ever since the turnover in 1997 nothing's changed.
> 
> Personally I don't see any difference from a couple months ago, we're still discussing politics and whatnot just the same and no I haven't been arrested for doing so.
> 
> ...


We posted at the same time, you just answered my question; great minds...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, from what I hear, it seems that HK is losing its autonomy, and even becoming under strict control of the PRC. Of course, knowing what I know now, information is globally manipulated to serve political agendas, and that around the world, so I always take the time to verify the information. You, being a Hong Konger, have a clear image of the reality of your country; can you confirm that what I hear is untrue? ie, do you consider that nothing changed in the last six months?


I think one thing is certain - Hong Kong is the center of attention not because of Kong Kong itself nor the well being of the people living here. Hong Kong's change came from one simple fact - it's now a part of China and we are collateral damage to the changing global political scene. I mean, it's a city with a population of less than 8 million. Why is everyone so "concerned" about our "autonomy"? Did any countries voice out for our autonomy when it was under British rule?

Give me a break.

Like I replied on my last post, we live our lives just the same and freedom of speech and whatever freedom we had, we still have.

All politicians have their own agenda. Hong Kong's politicians are no different.

Edit: sorry I broke the no politics rule again. But since this involves the city I was born and grown up in, I feel an obligation to reply.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yep today is my granddaughter's third birthday. Heading down into Stockholm to celebrate in a few hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday to her


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I can already see into the future when Jman reaches across the table and takes Mrs Jman's hand.
> 
> She smiles.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That EXACT scenario happened with me and the Mrs.
> I swear to God the face on her? I'd never, ever attempt anything like that again.


Luckily for me, it is the other way around. My wife likes her stuff shiny, so, she will clean them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Correct bro Doggy! took me a while to find it.


Thanks!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Make that the two of us bro, i looked over it a few times to find it, incredible camo.


LOL. I was just lucky.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Luckily for me, it is the other way around. My wife likes her stuff shiny, so, she will clean them.


Good for you, Mrs Mui wouldn't even be bothered to clean her glasses...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy 4th to my fellow USA SoOoO'ers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy 4th!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Good for you, Mrs Mui wouldn't even be bothered to clean her glasses...


LOL. Can she see clearly or everything is a blur to her?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still trying to figure out what a woke is
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lame attempt at a joke. Not on my game this week.

Look up cancel culture.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I need another cup of coffee. Looking at the rotor I see the outline of two breasts.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't think coffee is what you need bro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I can already see into the future when Jman reaches across the table and takes Mrs Jman's hand.
> 
> She smiles.
> 
> ...


Funny, I prob would do that .....especially if finger prints show


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Can she see clearly or everything is a blur to her?


Everything's a blur to her, and I suspect that had a lot to do with why she ended up with me.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Happy 4th


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Swedes who live in the USA.


Nope. Not this one.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Fourth everyone!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I subscribe to Uncle Choppers HTFU philosophy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Nope. Not this one.


Right after a bit I thought of you and edited my post. Apologies.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Cobia said:


> There is something hiding in this photo, can you see it?
> 
> View attachment 15332237


It's hard to even get a sense of scale in that pic. Those are some really big icicles!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Right after a bit I thought of you and edited my post. Apologies.


No worries


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Heard of PC (although I prefer Macs) but what's this about wokenness?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mostly realizing that history wasn't as bright as you were told it was.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I think one thing is certain - Hong Kong is the center of attention not because of Kong Kong itself nor the well being of the people living here. Hong Kong's change came from one simple fact - it's now a part of China and *we are collateral damage to the changing global political scene.* I mean, it's a city with a population of less than 8 million. Why is everyone so "concerned" about our "autonomy"? Did any countries voice out for our autonomy when it was under British rule?


Lots of collateral damage out there, too. It wasn't too long ago when it hit me that the line between North and South Korea had basically nothing to do with the Koreans themselves.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Happy Fourth gents!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Sappie66 we have a serious competitor in the shirts department


Well, very interesting.....

We will have to deal with him accordingly.

PS. Insects on a shirt is juvenile.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Seriously, what do you know about Hong Kong's autonomy?


Tell us. What we know is only what we hear in the news. Obviously.

Edit- nevermind. NRA


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Lame attempt at a joke. Not on my game this week.
> 
> Look up cancel culture.


Looked it up.

When I started on WUS I had to google many acronyms. Still learning.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pretty cool fun watches


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy 4th of July to everyone here in the states! We're still up here in the NC mountains with my in laws. One of their neighbors bought a new toy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool fun watches


Best Damaskos I've ever seen.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Heard of PC (although I prefer Macs) but what's this about wokenness?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wokeness is exactly what the guy in the video was mocking. PC carried to the extreme. Best you use google search for additional information.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Sappie66 we have a serious competitor in the shirts department


@mario1971 and I even quoted each other a couple of times in that thread. I discern that he well might be a candidate for inclusion of new blood in OoO.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> @mario1971 and I even quoted each other a couple of times in that thread. I discern that he well might be a candidate for inclusion of new blood in OoO.


You're welcome. I even caught 6 new likes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Easier said than done. They don't call China "the world's factory" for nothing. Would take a while for other countries to restart their own manufacturing facilities. Not saying it can't be done, but still...


And that's the crux of the situation. On a side note we all must be careful what we say about China because of Bro Dick since everything he posts on any social media is no doubt being monitored by the Mainland government. Bro Dick if you read what I just posted, best not respond for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And that's the crux of the situation. On a side note we all must be careful what we say about China because of Bro Dick since everything he posts on any social media is no doubt being monitored by the Mainland government. Bro Dick if you read what I just posted, best not respond for obvious reasons.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> We posted at the same time, you just answered my question; great minds...


And with Bro Dick in mind, I think we all need to drop political discussions of China.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> You're welcome. I even caught 6 new likes.


Welcome to the OoO nuthouse Mario. This is where most world problems are discussed and solved.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Patriotic watch ...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

In the spirit of the 4th, just how big does a gun have to be before it rises above the "no images of firearms allowed" policy?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Welcome to the OoO nuthouse Mario. This is where most world problems are discussed and solved.


Godfrey: well maybe not all problems solved here.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Welcome to the OoO nuthouse Mario. This is where most world problems are discussed and solved.


Only real questions and honest answers? I got it right!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> And with Bro Dick in mind, I think we all need to drop political discussions of China.





5959HH said:


> And that's the crux of the situation. On a side note we all must be careful what we say about China because of Bro Dick since everything he posts on any social media is no doubt being monitored by the Mainland government. Bro Dick if you read what I just posted, best not respond for obvious reasons.


Hahahahaha, right. Wish that were true though...I mean, if they actually bothered to monitor what I'm discussing with friends on social media, that would mean I'm a somebody.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Patriotic watch ...
> 
> View attachment 15332917











What a coincidence. Happy 4th!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Hahahahaha, right. Wish that were true though...I mean, if they actually bothered to monitor what I'm discussing with friends on social media, that would mean I'm a somebody.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Patriotic watch ...
> 
> View attachment 15332917


Perfect colors, but "Made in Japan" is patriotically problematic 

I say this using my Korean phone in my german car whilst sipping Vietnamese bubble tea and snacking on a tasty British banger


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Once again I am reminded how dang convenient it is to pick up a solar atomic timed quartz after a few months and it is just working and set correctly


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


>


Perhaps my situation is more dire than I realize? 
Allow Bugs to illustrate...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jason10mm said:


> Perfect colors, but "Made in Japan" is patriotically problematic
> 
> I say this using my Korean phone in my german car whilst sipping Vietnamese bubble tea and snacking on a tasty British banger


I also drive a German car without looking back at history. Worse, I even ordered the first German steel watch. Perhaps it is steel from submarines sunk somewhere in the Baltic Sea during World War II.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> In the spirit of the 4th, just how big does a gun have to be before it rises above the "no images of firearms allowed" policy?


Shockwave baby


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And that's the crux of the situation. On a side note we all must be careful what we say about China because of Bro Dick since everything he posts on any social media is no doubt being monitored by the Mainland government. Bro Dick if you read what I just posted, best not respond for obvious reasons.


Not saying China is perfect nor the US for that matter, but having worked there off and on for the past 10+ years and having many Chinese colleagues, I think many Americans tend to exaggerate how monitored the population is or how their daily lives are affected by politics.

Nuff said.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> In the spirit of the 4th, just how big does a gun have to be before it rises above the "no images of firearms allowed" policy?


No marine life were harmed when filming 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I also drive a German car without looking back at history. Worse, I even ordered the first German steel watch. Perhaps it is steel from submarines sunk somewhere in the Baltic Sea during World War II.


Sinn?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Threw the Great White on a red Eulit perlon


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sinn?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes, a really German submarine. 
He had to go on razor blades and make them watches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool fun watches


Wait a minute...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Best Damaskos I've ever seen.


Better than mine for the money? Nah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps my situation is more dire than I realize?
> Allow Bugs to illustrate...


It's how to boil a frog without him noticing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Random thought of the day : being critical of your parents looks and how sloppy they were at having sex is counterproductive because it resulted in you existing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps my situation is more dire than I realize?
> Allow Bugs to illustrate...


And Big Brother is watching. Even the gifs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I also drive a German car without looking back at history. Worse, I even ordered the first German steel watch. Perhaps it is steel from submarines sunk somewhere in the Baltic Sea during World War II.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> No marine life were harmed when filming
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


What about birds and insects in the atmosphere?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Yes, a really German submarine.
> He had to go on razor blades and make them watches.


Which model Sinn?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Random thought of the day : being critical of your parents looks and how sloppy they were at having sex is counterproductive because it resulted in you existing.


Funny you say that my mother has been tracing her ancestries and sending pics and man the laddies weren't lookers.... so on many occasions I have gotten flack from my wife on the lack of good looks in the fam. 
She was able to go pretty far like late 1700


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Cobia said:


> There is something hiding in this photo, can you see it?
> 
> View attachment 15332237


I don't, but that trail looks a bit narrow. (OK, now I see it, and it's not as narrow as it looks).


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Which model Sinn?


Such a small thing as in this photo (photo net), on a bracelet with this tegiment. I was supposed to get it in June, but my western neighbors are unable to plan production well. Hence the shift to August.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't, but that trail looks a bit narrow. (OK, now I see it, and it's not as narrow as it looks).


This too looks very narrow.










That was for you, B5.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not saying China is perfect nor the US for that matter, but having worked there off and on for the past 10+ years and having many Chinese colleagues, I think many Americans tend to exaggerate how monitored the population is or how their daily lives are affected by politics.
> 
> Nuff said.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm sure your handler made you say this 

"Say something nice or face the consequences!"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Such a small thing as in this photo (photo net), on a bracelet with this tegiment. I was supposed to get it in June, but my western neighbors are unable to plan production well. Hence the shift to August.


I recall having seen an email from Watchbuys of the U-50 you have on order that was just introduced this year. In the past I've owned both a U-1 and a U-2 EZM-5. Both divers were very rugged watches and fun to wear. I've owned several other Sinn's over the years but not at the present time. Be sure to post pictures here when it arrives. We only razz Omega's on this thread even though most of us here own at least one Omega.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I just saw that Baghdad Fred is now gone (banned). Suppose destroying a movement to the extent the watch no longer runs, returning it to Amazon and then bragging about one’s overt dishonesty on an open forum = bad idea.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Such a small thing as in this photo (photo net), on a bracelet with this tegiment. I was supposed to get it in June, but my western neighbors are unable to plan production well. Hence the shift to August.


Im very tempted to purchase one


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Im very tempted to purchase one


If I needed another diver it would be a Sinn but the U1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This too looks very narrow.
> 
> View attachment 15333174
> 
> ...


Like, I know there must be kidneys, a liver, some intestine, hopefully a uterus in there, but where they are I can't say


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> My mantra has always been exercise is bad for your health. There's nothing in the Good Book.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But it preserves my awesomeness!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> I recall having seen an email from Watchbuys of the U-50 you have on order that was just introduced this year. In the past I've owned both a U-1 and a U-2 EZM-5. Both divers were very rugged watches and fun to wear. I've owned several other Sinn's over the years but not at the present time. Be sure to post pictures here when it arrives. We only razz Omega's on this thread even though most of us here own at least one Omega.


I used to have such ugly but we didn't like each other.








Now I only have grandpa Omega ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Happy 4th of July to my American friends


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today is your national holiday and I have stupid I have forgotten. Celebrate and drink my health too!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


>


That Omega De Ville looks amazing! You even managed to capture the little "Ω" symbol on the Plexi, bravo!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Like, I know there must be kidneys, a liver, some intestine, hopefully a uterus in there, but where they are I can't say


Given the size of her muffins, I have a pretty good idea...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> That Omega De Ville looks amazing! You even managed to capture the little "Ω" symbol on the Plexi, bravo!


Last spam today and I'm going to rest. Work in the garden plus a lot of beer in the heat does not have a positive effect on my body.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> If I needed another diver it would be a Sinn but the U1
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You always need a another diver...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Happy 4th of July to my American friends


Thanks PF! Today is all about


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Last spam today and I'm going to rest. Work in the garden plus a lot of beer in the heat does not have a positive effect on my body.


Looks like a good day for you.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Looks like a good day for you.


I used to chase after women, then there was work and a career race. Somewhere along the way, children for whom an earned father has never had time. Now before fifty it's time for a garden and a good beer. And for old years memories will remain, if Alzheimer doesn't catch me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

No crazy pool parties or fireworks this year... but still took the time to get a little festive!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Everything's a blur to her, and I suspect that had a lot to do with why she ended up with me.


LOL. Don't undersell yourself. She probably saw your positives


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Happy 4th of July to my American friends


Thank you brother. Cheers.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This too looks very narrow.
> 
> View attachment 15333174
> 
> ...


@BigSeikoFan, You need to tag his name properly, like this @Black5


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This too looks very narrow.
> 
> View attachment 15333174
> 
> ...


Actually, that must feel uncomfortable.... having something wedged between the bum....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I'm sure your handler made you say this
> 
> "Say something nice or face the consequences!"


I know that if I google "Mistress Asian" in my phone, the ads will keep popping up on my WUS.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I just saw that Baghdad Fred is now gone (banned). Suppose destroying a movement to the extent the watch no longer runs, returning it to Amazon and then bragging about one's overt dishonesty on an open forum = bad idea.


Really? Oh... that is such a shame! Really, really, a big shame. It just means that the Cat did not get to play with the mouse....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Like, I know there must be kidneys, a liver, some intestine, hopefully a uterus in there, but where they are I can't say


Be careful. Could be an ex-man with hips this narrow.

Yes, ex-man and not X-men.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Last spam today and I'm going to rest. Work in the garden plus a lot of beer in the heat does not have a positive effect on my body.


Nonsense, Mario. There is no such thing as too much beer.

Edit: in fact, a nice cold beer is good for you


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I'm sure your handler made you say this
> 
> "Say something nice or face the consequences!"


Question , how does she get into her pants?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Jaguarshark said:


> Im jellies the canucks can smoke weed in their armed forces


Special Airborne Stonners


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> In the spirit of the 4th, just how big does a gun have to be before it rises above the "no images of firearms allowed" policy?


Such power.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps my situation is more dire than I realize?
> Allow Bugs to illustrate...


Indeed


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> No crazy pool parties or fireworks this year... but still took the time to get a little festive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, look who's upped his shirt game!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Be careful. Could be an ex-man with hips this narrow.
> 
> Yes, ex-man and not X-men.


Her hips aren't that narrow!


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Special Airborne Stonners


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Jaguarshark said:


>


I grabbed the same meme yesterday.... was saving it for later!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I used to chase after women, then there was work and a career race. Somewhere along the way, children for whom an earned father has never had time. Now before fifty it's time for a garden and a good beer. And for old years memories will remain, if Alzheimer doesn't catch me.


Run that by me again.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Question , how does she get into her pants?


Or out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Or out.


Soapy water and perseverance.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> One white elf, getting smacked around by a non-binary indigenous elf and a disabled black elf would be okay though.


Not really because the trolls would be discriminated against. And what about the ogres?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Something to take us away from political topics....
> 
> View attachment 15331996


Haha I love cyanide and happiness

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I just had an exercise band injury. I was doing seated rows with the thing that wedges between a door and its frame. Apparently when you pull hard enough, the door can deform enough to let the wedge and carabiner through and BAM it nailed me just below the sternum. For a few minutes I couldn't tell if it was bad, but it seems OK. The pattern of the webbing is nicely imprinted in purple in the center of my abs. I don't feel like finishing that set now. I have to rig the door so it stays closed next time.


Lol but glad you're okay!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Godfrey...
> 
> this is what happens when you take the hat off again.
> 
> View attachment 15332030


Hahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Probably, hard to get that many without some kind of cheat secret


OoO...

Brother of OoO


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Question , how does she get into her pants?


I just assume she is dipped into latex every morning


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Fckin right jeahhhhhhhh


You're an time ooo great!!!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Wow now it shows likes on tapatalk more than 3! I just. It iced I have 8 likes on a post. Don't care about likes but tapa always stopped at 3 before


You just got a like for that ;-)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> The Mexican gang?


I think it's the WUS equivalent of a gang. No idea what a gang of watch nerds would do. Probably terrorize the population with 'wristies'

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> I think I had like 7,000 in a row one night
> 
> At least according to my recollection which I admit can be a bit foggy....


Hmmmmmm maybe I should get a drinking bird to Donny OoOing. Would probably contribute more that I do right now anyway

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I think AUS will do well standing up for themselves. This little shirt fronting that our PM is doing with China's Xi is showing us that we need to be diversify our exports. Plenty more other countries need our agriculture exports.
> 
> China wants milk because their own industry was tainted by a melamine scandal a few years ago. We can always play their stupid game and turn the taps off and sell elsewhere or locally. I buy local and the meat and milk comes from the farmers down the road. I am happy with that and like it that way too.


Lmao. I wonder what Putin told his cabinet behind close doors about Abbott's comment

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hardly "Great" Britain. Yeah, she shipped a whole boat load of unwanted people to AUS.... Original settlers in AUS was the first illegal immigrants and boat people. LOL.


And the irony is what we do with boat people

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am confused. For security, we suck up to USA and for trade, we kiss China's arse. Oh yeah, I got it. For one, you suck, for the other, you kiss. Gotcha! Hahahaha.


Australian foreign policy in a nutshell

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really? Oh... that is such a shame! Really, really, a big shame. It just means that the Cat did not get to play with the mouse....


I'll really miss him. Really.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


I probably should buy that same watch with black dial while I still can.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Run that by me again.


Mario1971 is our latest OoO recruitment. He's one of the good guys. Actually owns a Rolex (I think).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Mario1971 is our latest OoO recruitment. He's one of the good guys. Actually owns a Rolex (I think).


Yes but I didn't understand what he said. Does he have children or not?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Yes but I didn't understand what he said. Does he have children or not?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Not really because the trolls would be discriminated against. And what about the ogres?
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's true. Them ogres have had an undeserved bad rap. Torches and pitchforks, shameful.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Run that by me again.


I think he is Italian and using a translator or something. I am generally guessing what he is saying.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Or out.


With scissors...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Her hips aren't that narrow!


Don't make me search a picture of a ladyboy and post here...,


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't make me search a picture of a ladyboy and post here...,


No need to search. Just take one from your private collection. 

Kidding!!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao. I wonder what Putin told his cabinet behind close doors about Abbott's comment
> 
> Brother of OoO


There were some rumours this was said during one of the pre-dinner drinks event in the Kremlin to much laughter; "этот глупый человек"


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There were some rumours this was said during one of the pre-dinner drinks event in the Kremlin to much laughter; "этот глупый человек"


I don't read commie on the 4th, care to translate?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And the irony is what we do with boat people
> 
> Brother of OoO


True, that is why those who are anti-foreigners and migrants need to take a long hard look in the mirror and ask themselves if they look like first Australians?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Mario1971 is our latest OoO recruitment. He's one of the good guys. Actually owns a Rolex (I think).


He does. A few, if i recall correctly


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True, that is why those who are anti-foreigners and migrants need to take a long hard look in the mirror and ask themselves if they look like first Australians?


didn't the first come from elsewhere?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I don't read commie on the 4th, care to translate?


Those were some random words I picked.

Hope you're enjoying the fireworks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> didn't the first come from elsewhere?


We all came from Africa if scientists are correct.

In the formation of the land mass, Australia had split from the great land mass and Aboriginals have a history dating back more than 60,000 years. Some genetic research showed that the Aboriginals are closely related to South Asia. They are about 20% close cousins with Indians.

It also depends on which part of Australia you go to. The people in my area look like Malays / Indonesians whereas those in the top end look more Indian. The ones in Arnheim land look like Papauns and those further east like Queensland look like a mix of Polynesians.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We all came from Africa if scientists are correct.
> 
> In the formation of the land mass, Australia had split from the great land mass and Aboriginals have a history dating back more than 60,000 years. Some genetic research showed that the Aboriginals are closely related to South Asia. They are about 20% close cousins with Indians.
> 
> It also depends on which part of Australia you go to. The people in my area look like Malays / Indonesians whereas those in the top end look more Indian. The ones in Arnheim land look like Papauns and those further east like Queensland look like a mix of Polynesians.


I guess my point is if the 3rd or 4th wave have no privileges and should welcome the 5th and 6th and so on then the 1st that happened to arrive have none either.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I guess my point is if the 3rd or 4th wave have no privileges and should welcome the 5th and 6th and so on then the 1st that happened to arrive have none either.


Yes. Agreed. Missed your point.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Even out here we hear fireworks going on for the 4th. Normally I would be sitting on back porch holding Bo as he was afraid of them ;-(


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Even out here we hear fireworks going on for the 4th. Normally I would be sitting on back porch holding Bo as he was afraid of them ;-(


Aw man, that sucks. 😔


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's our daily hydrangea shot.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Freeeeeeedom

And that one for Jag


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Even out here we hear fireworks going on for the 4th. Normally I would be sitting on back porch holding Bo as he was afraid of them ;-(


Bo's absence will hurt for awhile. Even when the pain recedes he won't be forgotten. I think to a great extent one's character is definitely by how he or she treats animals.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Bo's absence will hurt for awhile. Even when the pain recedes he won't be forgotten. I think to a great extent one's character is definitely by how he or she treats animals.


He treated me well


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Bo's absence will hurt for awhile. Even when the pain recedes he won't be forgotten. I think to a great extent one's character is definitely by how he or she treats animals.


Yeah I gotta not drive Mrs BT crazy either.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I put the black perlon I got on the Explorer I. Will post some pics tomorrow. Looks nice. Very light. I forgot how much I liked well-made perlon traps. Nicer than rubber on the wrist, IMO.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

The


5959HH said:


> Bo's absence will hurt for awhile. Even when the pain recedes he won't be forgotten. I think to a great extent one's character is definitely by how he or she treats animals.


took me over a year to get over max


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> The
> 
> took me over a year to get over max


how long did he live?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Or out.


I'm quite good with my hands


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

@yngrshr - how versatile is the Explorer with straps? Thinking of tracking one down after we move this summer.

My Speedy is my current strap watch, but I hardly ever wear it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Even out here we hear fireworks going on for the 4th. Normally I would be sitting on back porch holding Bo as he was afraid of them ;-(




Good Scotch helps.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

harry_flashman said:


> @yngrshr - how versatile is the Explorer with straps? Thinking of tracking one down after we move this summer.
> 
> My Speedy is my current strap watch, but I hardly ever wear it.


Definitely not as good as a Speedy.

At least not when it comes to leather strap. The lug holes on Rolex are too closely spaced to the case. And because of how sharp the case's edge is it chews up straps, unless the strap is made with thin leather.

I suppose with perlon or NATO it will be fine as far as fitment goes, if you like that look.

Edit: added photo


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

rjohnson56 said:


> If I needed another diver it would be a Sinn but the U1
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've always wanted to try the U1, but was a bit big... I am curious to see more of the U50.

That said, I have come to really dislike watches with AR coating - as once it inevitably scratches I cannot get past it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Happy 4th of July, Gentlemen.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

There appears to be a spot for one more :


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


>


Good one!... and I raise you this


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> There appears to be a spot for one more :


Come on brother you've been tip-toeing with the idea of a Speedy since forever, just get it already.

Need a little push?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he is Italian and using a translator or something. I am generally guessing what he is saying.


His flag is Polish, which makes sense as translators don't translate well Eastern Europe languages... I doubt he will be able to keep up with OoO pace


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Bo's absence will hurt for awhile. Even when the pain recedes he won't be forgotten. I think to a great extent one's character is definitely by how he or she treats animals.


Hmm... I am not so sure


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> His flag is Polish, which makes sense as translators don't translate well Eastern Europe languages... I doubt he will be able to keep up with OoO pace


Not if he has to use Google translate for every message. We would have gone 100 posts and he is still replying to the present one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm... I am not so sure
> 
> View attachment 15333842


That is the reason why the British call the breed an Alsatian.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Come on brother you've been tip-toeing with the idea of a Speedy since forever, just get it already.
> 
> Need a little push?


He will get the Speedmaster. Eventually......


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Come on brother you've been tip-toeing with the idea of a Speedy since forever, just get it already.
> 
> Need a little push?


Great pics.

May the force be with you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

harry_flashman said:


> I've always wanted to try the U1, but was a bit big... I am curious to see more of the U50.
> 
> That said, I have come to really dislike watches with AR coating - as once it inevitably scratches I cannot get past it.


U1 is a big watch, but with the very short lugs, I found it wore well on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He will get the Speedmaster. Eventually......


They are too expensive now. A couple of years ago you could get one for $3k. Now it's becoming ridiculous.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> U1 is a big watch, but with the very short lugs, I found it wore well on my 6.5" wrist.


Size is perfect for those of us with big boy wrists.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> They are too expensive now. A couple of years ago you could get one for $3k. Now it's becoming ridiculous.


If you compare price trends on Chrono24 it doesn't look like they are going to drop. Although the past is seldom a good predictor of the future.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

@mui.richard , I got it yesterday, just unboxed it; it's a beauty, I love it. It came with a 17mm F/1.8 Prime lense


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> @mui.richard , I got it yesterday, just unboxed it; it's a beauty, I love it. It came with a 17mm F/1.8 Prime lense
> View attachment 15333868


Looks great! I especially like your choice of leather cover for it. 
Now you gotta charge the battery and start shooting, the only proper way to get acquainted with the camera and the lens.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> They are too expensive now. A couple of years ago you could get one for $3k. Now it's becoming ridiculous.


You won't need it anymore if you wait any longer as the price will become completely out of this world (forgive the moon watch joke) in a few months' time as the old calibre is retired and all new watches come with the 3861. Only the old hesalite moon watch will carry on with the 1861 thus strengthening its grip on the whole moon watch legacy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> @mui.richard , I got it yesterday, just unboxed it; it's a beauty, I love it. It came with a 17mm F/1.8 Prime lense
> View attachment 15333868


You make me want to buy one for myself. I am a Nikon man and have one of those fancy DSLRs bought a few years ago. This reminds me of the days when my dad would scream at me to sit still while he composed his shot with his old trusty Pentax.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Same bunch of flowers but from a diff angle.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Looks great! I especially like your choice of leather cover for it.
> Now you gotta charge the battery and start shooting, the only proper way to get acquainted with the camera and the lens.


Godfrey

Btw, since the Olympus Pen F has a cropped sensor with a crop factor of 2, the 17mm f/1.8 has a field of view equivalent to a 35mm in the 50mm format.

The slight wide-angle design should give you a relatively short minimum focusing distance, meaning you shouldn't have too much trouble having the watch head fill most of the frame while in focus.

@Panerol Forte


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Same bunch of flowers but from a diff angle.
> 
> View attachment 15333949


Much nicer than the last photo if I may say so.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Btw, since the Olympus Pen F has a cropped sensor with a crop factor of 2, the 17mm f/1.8 has a field of view equivalent to a 35mm in the 50mm format.
> 
> ...


The battery is still charging... can't wait to fire it up for the first time 🙂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> The battery is still charging... can't wait to fire it up for the first time


Meantime, something for you to "shoot for", pun intended 
But seriously a shot like this should be relatively easy to achieve with your setup.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Much nicer than the last photo if I may say so.


Yeah, it was nagging at me...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Same bunch of flowers but from a diff angle.
> 
> View attachment 15333949


BSF, are you trying to get in touch with your feminine side by any chance? if so, this might help








6 Ways To Get In Touch With Your Feminine Side - Happy earth people


Your feminine side gets expressed when you move with the flow of life, embrace your creative energy, dance, play and attune to your internal process.




happyearthpeople.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Meantime, something for you to "shoot for", pun intended
> But seriously a shot like this should be relatively easy to achieve with your setup.


Wow... if I can get this kind of watch pictures, I will be very satisfied


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You won't need it anymore if you wait any longer as the price will become completely out of this world (forgive the moon watch joke) in a few months' time as the old calibre is retired and all new watches come with the 3861. Only the old hesalite moon watch will carry on with the 1861 thus strengthening its grip on the whole moon watch legacy.


I'm in the camp that Omega will keep the 1861 hesalite but time will tell (no pun intended)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You make me want to buy one for myself. I am a Nikon man and have one of those fancy DSLRs bought a few years ago. This reminds me of the days when my dad would scream at me to sit still while he composed his shot with his old trusty Pentax.


I recall taking my father's Olympus on a school trip when I was probably 8 or 9. Took a lot of pictures but not one came out ok


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm... I am not so sure
> 
> View attachment 15333842


They say that owners after awhile start to look like their dogs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm in the camp that Omega will keep the 1861 hesalite but time will tell (no pun intended)


That is what i said in my post "Only the old hesalite moon watch will carry on with the 1861 thus strengthening its grip on the whole moon watch legacy."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I recall taking my father's Olympus on a school trip when I was probably 8 or 9. Took a lot of pictures but not one came out ok


LOL. Same for most of us. Mine had my fingers in front of the lens and some still had the cover on.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> They say that owners after awhile start to look like their dogs.


Ok... who has a bull dog?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> how long did he live?


Only 7.5 years

he was in his prime and then boom, he got ITP....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Same for most of us. Mine had my fingers in front of the lens and some still had the cover on.


Lol.

Well that's why I love SLRs since forever, viewfinder will be totally dark if the lens cover was still on. It's as fool proof as you can get.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wow... if I can get this kind of watch pictures, I will be very satisfied


It's a lot easier than you think.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is what i said in my post "Only the old hesalite moon watch will carry on with the 1861 thus strengthening its grip on the whole moon watch legacy."


I guess I need more coffee; also lost my readers while walking the dog yesterday.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Same for most of us. Mine had my fingers in front of the lens and some still had the cover on.


Many years ago we gave my wife's parents a trip to Egypt and told them to take a lot of pictures, which they did. But when they went to the photo store to turn in the film they were told that there was no film in the camera


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ok... who has a bull dog?


Toothy


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Lol.
> 
> Well that's why I love SLRs since forever, viewfinder will be totally dark if the lens cover was still on. It's as fool proof as you can get.


My wife might disagree - not as fool proof as you'd expect


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Toothy


Umm...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Had a small, socially distant gathering last night with some neighbors. Great times and everyone smart and in masks (unlike some groups of morons who were at big events mostly mask free). I was happy to see most folks who were out around here were doing it properly. NJ has largely contained COVID, so it would be just awful to backslide at all. I think most here have gotten the message.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> BSF, are you trying to get in touch with your feminine side by any chance? if so, this might help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that you mention it...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Came across this sand sculpture. Apparently won some contest last year...










How the hell did they ever make that??


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Now that you mention it...
> 
> View attachment 15334057


I am growing a bunch of hydrangeas in my yard. We have a bunch of old plants out back and I really revived a giant one up front by removing some surrounding bushes. I then planted 3 Endless Summer hydrangea plants right in front of our front porch. Should flower from spring until first frost.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Came across this sand sculpture. Apparently won some contest last year...
> 
> View attachment 15334060
> 
> ...


First off, love the sculpture itself.

Second off, sand sculptures are wild. I grew up on the beach and would see sand sculpture contests sometimes. I could barely build a tiny castle with Solo cups when these people were doing these amazing, intricate sculptures. Wild stuff to watch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Now it's becoming ridiculous.


Now? I think that ship has sailed a while back for most watches


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is the Explorer I on the Eulit perlon. I quite like this for summer. These work better for me than rubber, frankly. A lot more breathable.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15334136
> 
> 
> Here is the Explorer I on the Eulit perlon. I quite like this for summer. These work better for me than rubber, frankly. A lot more breathable.


too easy....


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> too easy....


Lol, I just realized that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Only 7.5 years
> 
> he was in his prime and then boom, he got ITP....


Had to look up ITP. Sounds awful. Poor guy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15334136
> 
> 
> Here is the Explorer I on the Eulit perlon. I quite like this for summer. These work better for me than rubber, frankly. A lot more breathable.


Speaking of breathability, now I wonder if anyone around here has an ExpI on steel mesh.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15334136
> 
> 
> Here is the Explorer I on the Eulit perlon. I quite like this for summer. These work better for me than rubber, frankly. A lot more breathable.


That's one of the best Exp and strap combos I've seen. Where'd you pick up the person?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's one of the best Exp and strap combos I've seen. Where'd you pick up the person?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Godfrey

Read it again and saw where.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's one of the best Exp and strap combos I've seen. Where'd you pick up the person?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just Amazon. Eulit makes a few different perlon straps. This one is a two-piece (the "Palma Pacific").






Eulit Palma Pacific 20mm Black Perlon Watch Strap | Amazon.com


Buy Eulit Palma Pacific 20mm Black Perlon Watch Strap and other Watch Bands at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





Just $27. Very nice quality. Some perlon straps just feel cheap and crappy, but Eulit makes very high quality ones in my view.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of breathability, now I wonder if anyone around here has an ExpI on steel mesh.


The only pause I'd have with that is that I don't think the Exp1's lugs would work well with a mesh strap . . .


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Had to look up ITP. Sounds awful. Poor guy.


Yep - it is a horrible disease, after a lot of expensive treatment it looked like he would pull through but then he had a relapse and we decided it was time to end his suffering.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm in the camp that Omega will keep the 1861 hesalite but time will tell (no pun intended)


I was told by my boutique that its discontinued and all stock in stores is whats left. Mine just sold the last of them. Only the co-axial will be coming in from now on.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Hope my American brothers and sisters enjoyed their 4th. We rented out a small boat for a bit yesterday and enjoyed a panic in the sea.

Old Glory flying high at the break wall.










Our puppy Apollo enjoying the day with us. He genuinely seemed really happy when he comes out with us anywhere and experience things for the first time. If he could only talk...










And wore the Overseas to the seas. OK that was corny.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

4 hours of tree/ bush clearing now that will get you sweating in 86 degree weather w 70% humidity ...felt good though next step the new fence ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Jaguarshark said:


> I was told by my boutique that its discontinued and all stock in stores is whats left. Mine just sold the last of them. Only the co-axial will be coming in from now on.


Woah, that's pretty big news.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> I was told by my boutique that its discontinued and all stock in stores is whats left. Mine just sold the last of them. Only the co-axial will be coming in from now on.


I'll believe when I see it. If true it'll be the end of a long fruitful run for Omega. Just checked and you can still order it from Omega.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll believe when I see it. If true it'll be the end of a long fruitful run for Omega. Just checked and you can still order it from Omega.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yea they are clearing stock, they are still available.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Jaguarshark said:


> Yea they are clearing stock, they are still available.


Sorry I haven't completely caught up on the thread yet... Opposite of #NRA. LOL.

Are they replacing it with the 3861 movement? Will the hesalite models still exist?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

harry_flashman said:


> I've always wanted to try the U1, but was a bit big... I am curious to see more of the U50.
> 
> That said, I have come to really dislike watches with AR coating - as once it inevitably scratches I cannot get past it.


Sinn does definitely better external AR than Omega. I've seen more than one Omega with AR scratched and I have never heard any complaints about this from U1 owners.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Sinn does definitely better external AR than Omega. I've seen more than one Omega with AR scratched and I have never heard any complaints about this from U1 owners.


Not saying you're wrong but the sample size is probably very unbalanced.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> I was told by my boutique that its discontinued and all stock in stores is whats left. Mine just sold the last of them. Only the co-axial will be coming in from now on.


That would be a bummer if it pans out that way. I haven't been given the all-clear by my CFO yet to go watch shopping.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm... I am not so sure
> 
> View attachment 15333842


But he killed his German shepherd dog, Blondi, when he killed himself and Eva. In any case I doubt a more evil man ever lived on planet earth.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Yea they are clearing stock, they are still available.


If true this could be Omega taking a page from the Rolex playbook. There's no shortage of 1861s but if they move to replace the Speedmaster line with co-axial movements this would create more hype for the Lemania-based Speedys.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

mav said:


> Sorry I haven't completely caught up on the thread yet... Opposite of #NRA. LOL.
> 
> Are they replacing it with the 3861 movement? Will the hesalite models still exist?


Yea they said it will be a 3861 but sapphire as there will be a display back. A hesalite model without display back may come later. I called my military exchange who carried them and were out of stock. Asked em when they would be getting them in and they said it's discontinued and a new model will be arriving soon.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Beach time


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> But he killed his German shepherd dog, Blondi, when he killed himself and Eva. In any case I doubt a more evil man ever lived on planet earth.


Ghenghis Khan, Vlad the Impaler, Stalin, the Kim-Jongs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Ghenghis Khan, Vlad the Impaler, Stalin,


No politics


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> No politics


OK.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Yea they said it will be a 3861 but sapphire as there will be a display back. A hesalite model without display back may come later. I called my military exchange who carried them and were out of stock. Asked em when they would be getting them in and they said it's discontinued and a new model will be arriving soon.


My problem with it is, it wont be certified for space. Whole new movement and sapphire crystals. Would need to go through certification again.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> But he killed his German shepherd dog, Blondi, when he killed himself and Eva. In any case I doubt a more evil man ever lived on planet earth.


Stalin and Pol Pot come to mind


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> My problem with it is, it wont be certified for space. Whole new movement and sapphire crystals. Would need to go through certification again.











The plastic glow


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> No politics


It's not really politics is it? Just a discussion of the most evil men in history. Forgot about Mao in my previous list.

But I know you are looking out for us.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> It's not really politics is it? Just a discussion of the most evil men in history. Forgot about Mao in my previous list.
> 
> But I know you are looking out for us.


I put a smiley face but who knows these days? Maybe George Washington?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I put a smiley face but who knows these days? Maybe George Washington?


Haha


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> If true this could be Omega taking a page from the Rolex playbook. There's no shortage of 1861s but if they move to replace the Speedmaster line with co-axial movements this would create more hype for the Lemania-based Speedys.


But that does nothing to benefit Omega's current line. Used watches aren't providing a return on new watches.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> But that does nothing to benefit Omega's current line. Used watches aren't providing a return on new watches.


They want to update the moon watch to higher end, just like the daytona. Or at least justify a price increase lol.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> But that does nothing to benefit Omega's current line. Used watches aren't providing a return on new watches.


Yes it does. Because it drives up the price of the used market and they can raise the MSRP to within a shout of the used market.

This is only a short term thing because demand for the hesalite version of the 1861 will plateau after a while.

However, the market would have been used to the new price already. In fact, a Speedmaster is a bargain when compared to a Daytona.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> They want to update the moon watch to higher end, just like the daytona. Or at least justify a price increase lol.


You said the same thing in less words.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

This or...









This

Btw thank you stock market lol.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> This or...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottom is sold out the top one is HUGE #twss


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just saw a news feed about Tesla Cars. How can a company not making money convince investors to keep pouring money into it and have share price multiple times it's book value? Companies like that wouldn't even be allowed to continue trading in Australia as we have an insolvency clause in the law.









With traditional car sales in 'permanent decline', Tesla is soaring to the top of the pile


Tesla is now the world's most valuable car manufacturer as shares surge over 400 per cent, but tech companies like Elon Musk's have big questions to answer over ethically sourced materials.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


>


If you have the time, you may find the WUS member who used to fly one of these....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> However, the market would have been used to the new price already. In fact, a Speedmaster is a bargain when compared to a Daytona.


That much is true. Whether it's the bona fide hesalite-and-lever-escapement Moonwatch or the slug-cased coaxial, it's still cheap(er). And the historical provenance still favors the EVA-certified Speedy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


>


No diagrams, but more passion. Clarkson may have been an uncouth spanner to his staff, but he sure was great onscreen.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Jaguarshark said:


> My problem with it is, it wont be certified for space. Whole new movement and sapphire crystals. Would need to go through certification again.


 My chances of going to space are rapidly dwindling, so I can't say that bothers me. Does Omega use that movement in anything else anymore? I wonder if they just don't think it's worth maintaining now that people are used to buying alternatives.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> My chances of going to space are rapidly dwindling, so I can't say that bothers me. *Does Omega use that movement in anything else anymore?* I wonder if they just don't think it's worth maintaining now that people are used to buying alternatives.


Nope, they haven't used it anywhere else for quite a while. It affects how easily it can get serviced, too, but not the way you'd expect - a local AD says that the only non-quartz Omega they can service on-site is the 861/1861 because of its lever escapement.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's getting dark...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That much is true. Whether it's the bona fide hesalite-and-lever-escapement Moonwatch or the slug-cased coaxial, it's still cheap(er). And the historical provenance still favors the EVA-certified Speedy.


I think it will be consigned to the museum because that is where it belongs. Old movement, old design, vintag-y style dial. Only watch people like us are hanging on to history but I fear the watch buying public is looking for "modern" and this generation is all about the latest and greatest.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes it does. Because it drives up the price of the used market and they can raise the MSRP to within a shout of the used market.
> 
> This is only a short term thing because demand for the hesalite version of the 1861 will plateau after a while.
> 
> However, the market would have been used to the new price already. In fact, a Speedmaster is a bargain when compared to a Daytona.


I was thinking of selling my Speedmaster, the one with the Mitsukoshi panda dial, to make room in my watch box for the VCO but I guess I'm going to hold onto it now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think it will be consigned to the museum because that is where it belongs. Old movement, old design, vintag-y style dial. Only watch people like us are hanging on to history but I fear the watch buying public is looking for "modern" and this generation is all about the latest and greatest.


Yeah, maybe. I'd like to find out sales numbers per model range.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Jaguarshark said:


> My problem with it is, it wont be certified for space. Whole new movement and sapphire crystals. Would need to go through certification again.


Oh no.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Bottom is sold out the top one is HUGE #twss


Dang it is all gone. Oh well... the proplof while huge does still fit my wrist vs a tuna 1000m. I love quirky dive watches especially designs from the 60-70s.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Oh no.


Well what am I gonna wear when I convert to the space force


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> Dang it is all gone. Oh well... the proplof while huge does still fit my wrist vs a tuna 1000m. I love quirky dive watches especially designs from the 60-70s.


You got a tuna bro?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Yea they said it will be a 3861 but sapphire as there will be a display back. A hesalite model without display back may come later. I called my military exchange who carried them and were out of stock. Asked em when they would be getting them in and they said it's discontinued and a new model will be arriving soon.


Phew, glad I nabbed mine during their last sale. Now I just need the PX to get the white 300m.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Cobia said:


> You got a tuna bro?


Tried one on and passed. Its freaking a hockey puck on my wrist! If it were the original size which was 48-49mm id be fine but they are now 52mm. 50mm is about as big as I will go on a 7 in wrist.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Jaguarshark said:


> Well what am I gonna wear when I convert to the space force


It's a massive wank. When NASA returns to the moon in 2024 you reckon they will wear a Speedie or some type of Garmin or other smart watch?

Edit: Or go for the first time.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jaguarshark said:


> This or...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ploplof by a mile.

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Bottom is sold out the top one is HUGE #twss


Go big or go home right? 
#twss

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's getting dark...
> 
> View attachment 15334844


Our discussions here or the sky?
Anyhow, let me try to brighten up the day for you 









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Bottom is sold out the top one is HUGE #twss


Ploprof is huge, but wears easy because no lugs at all.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> It's a massive wank. When NASA returns to the moon in 2024 you reckon they will wear a Speedie or some type of Garmin or other smart watch?
> 
> Edit: Or go for the first time.


"It's good to be black on the moon."


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> Tried one on and passed. Its freaking a hockey puck on my wrist! If it were the original size which was 48-49mm id be fine but they are now 52mm. 50mm is about as big as I will go on a 7 in wrist.


Get a 300m like the sbbn031, it doesnt wear big at all and is a killer watch, ive got one, love it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you have the time, you may find the WUS member who used to fly one of these....


Does he have an AK?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Get a 300m like the sbbn031, it doesnt wear big at all and is a killer watch, ive got one, love it.


Ive almost bought that watch many times lol. Wish it were a automatic.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> But that does nothing to benefit Omega's current line. Used watches aren't providing a return on new watches.


I was thinking of the free advertising or hype generated by WIS trying to find good examples of the 1861 Speedy. Financially Omega doesn't gain but, like Rolex, I doubt that they'll say no to the hype surrounding a discontinued piece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> They want to update the moon watch to higher end, just like the daytona. Or at least justify a price increase lol.


My guess is they'll update the movement, crystal and maybe bezel but leaving all the Omega design cues intact like the case and lugs. Then they'll price the Speedy above the D300m (has to be above as it's a chrono) to create two entry level watches in these two lines.

Still not 100% sure that they'll kill this icon. I really like having the no date manual movement.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> This or...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is only one

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> 4 hours of tree/ bush clearing now that will get you sweating in 86 degree weather w 70% humidity ...felt good though next step the new fence ...


yes, but after-the-bush beer tastes so good


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


>


There's one on display at the AF Armament Museum close to Eglin. Lots of other interesting aircraft as well.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Bottom is sold out the top one is HUGE #twss


The PloProf wears smaller than it looks due to the case design, i.e. more metal along the wrist than across the width.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think it will be consigned to the museum because that is where it belongs. Old movement, old design, vintag-y style dial. Only watch people like us are hanging on to history but I fear the watch buying public is looking for "modern" and this generation is all about the latest and greatest.


It may be an old movement but it's still very accurate and love that it's a manual wind. But Omega is proud of its technological heritage so keeping this one in their line up has probably been discussed more than a few times.

Speaking of using antiquated old movements another brand comes to mind...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's a massive wank. When NASA returns to the moon in 2024 you reckon they will wear a Speedie or some type of Garmin or other smart watch?
> 
> Edit: Or go for the first time.


There's probably another secretive Alaska project currently working on the Mars watch. But it'll have to me mechanical as microchips don't do well in space. I'm certainly not going to experiment with my Garmin in space


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

These knuckleheads are giving those of us that love Rolex a bad name. 








AZ Woman Destroys Target Face Mask Display Wearing '$40k Rolex'


This Karen goes above and beyond to ruin a few Target employees' days.




www.google.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> These knuckleheads are giving those of us that love Rolex a bad name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Scottsdale-area Target". Fortunately it didn't sound like my sister's voice but probably one of her neighbours. What she said about Trump (he's kept all of his promises) I've heard my sister say many times.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> It may be an old movement but it's still very accurate and love that it's a manual wind. But Omega is proud of its technological heritage so keeping this one in their line up has probably been discussed more than a few times.
> 
> Speaking of using antiquated old movements another brand comes to mind...


It's still a great watch and it annoys the  out of me that I didn't jump on it when it was more affordable.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> These knuckleheads are giving those of us that love Rolex a bad name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol... did you watch the whole video? there is two Range Rover in her garage, and when the policemen want to arrest her, she says that they are doing this because she is Jewish; she single-handedly managed to give Rolex wearer, Range Rover drivers, and Jewish people, a bad name


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... did you watch the whole video? there is two Range Rover in her garage, and when the policemen want to arrest her, she says that they are doing this because she is Jewish; she single-handedly managed to give Rolex wearer, Range Rover drivers, and Jewish people, a bad name


I find Jewish people very witty and funny. Main reason why I liked Sporty so much.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> I find Jewish people very witty and funny. Main reason why I liked Sporty so much.


Don't forget Larry David, my favorite comedian and writer


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't forget Larry David, my favorite comedian and writer


Mine 2.

Genius.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's still a great watch and it annoys the  out of me that I didn't jump on it when it was more affordable.


Same here. I try not too look at the price increases on Chrono24. But I'm glad that I finally picked one up. Wearing it now as I work from home.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> These knuckleheads are giving those of us that love Rolex a bad name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the saying. There's no bad PR


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't forget Larry David, my favorite comedian and writer


One of the best!

Heard an interview with Jeff Garmin on Hodinkee recently. Given a few questions he total dominated the interview.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... did you watch the whole video? there is two Range Rover in her garage, and when the policemen want to arrest her, she says that they are doing this because she is Jewish; she single-handedly managed to give Rolex wearer, Range Rover drivers, and Jewish people, a bad name


What a nutjob.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen Linda in a while...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ditto Tiffany.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> Ive almost bought that watch many times lol. Wish it were a automatic.


Dont worry its not Auto, its the best quartz movt ever built for a dive watch.
Has jewels, can be regulated, titanium, very high torque, battery lasts 7-9 years and the watch can take a real beating, a lot tougher than a mechanical.
Will last a lifetime, seiko put a huge amount of research into the movt, its a great grab and go and looks the shiz bro.
Also it has marine master on the dial, one of the last to have that.
Its a killer watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What a nutjob.


That's how I usually describe my Trump-loving brother in law


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gotta get me a grey dial one of these days.


















Watch Review: Glashütte Original SeaQ Panorama Date Bi-Color | aBlogtoWatch


The Glashütte Original SeaQ Panorama Date in two-tone "bi-color" and solid red gold, released in 2020, brings a new look to the SeaQ line of dive watches.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Gotta get me a grey dial one of these days.
> 
> View attachment 15335272
> 
> ...


Well, props to them for a properly aligned 4 o'clock date. The germans have a patent on that idea or something? They seem to be the only ones doing it that way.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

@mui.richard , Pen F update: updated the firmware yesterday and tried to figure out the settings, but it's not that intuitive, so ended up deciding to read the user manual; getting on it right now 🙂


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's one on display at the AF Armament Museum close to Eglin. Lots of other interesting aircraft as well.


I've also seen one at the Pima Air and Space Museum in Tucson and at the Evergreen Air and Space Museum in McMinnville, OR. Both places are well worth a long visit.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> @mui.richard , Pen F update: updated the firmware yesterday and tried to figure out the settings, but it's not that intuitive, so ended up deciding to read the user manual; getting on it right now
> 
> View attachment 15335281
> 
> ...


Consumer cameras are never really intuitive. Functions are often buried within layers of menu so without reading the owners instructions it is almost impossible to find anything. So I'm not surprised.

And this is why we use professional camera bodies - there is a dedicated button on the body itself for the most often used functions.

Imagine this - months ago someone asked me to take a group photo for them on her Canon (I think it was an EOS or something) after I finished the photoshoot. She handed me her camera, I took a shot. It looked over-exposed so I tried to adjust it.

Took me more than a minute before I could figure out how to adjust the exposure compensation in auto mode...

On mine it's a 2 sec adjustment. 









Btw, that looks like a good location for watch photography


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Consumer cameras are never really intuitive. Functions are often buried within layers of menu so without reading the owners instructions it is almost impossible to find anything. So I'm not surprised.
> 
> And this is why we use professional camera bodies - there is a dedicated button on the body itself for the most often used functions.


This is also why I mourn the death of photography stores with knowledgeable staff. (not that I've gone into them myself to buy anything, I'm sad to admit) But like with many electronic gadgets, including something as banal as a TV, it's the UI that will either annoy or satisfy me over the long term. I shouldn't need to "get used to it" if an action takes seven steps to accomplish instead of two - it should just be two steps.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Stop and go traffic is about the only time I'm ever gonna see a porsche in my rear view


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> This is also why I mourn the death of photography stores with knowledgeable staff. (not that I've gone into them myself to buy anything, I'm sad to admit) But like with many electronic gadgets, including something as banal as a TV, it's the UI that will either annoy or satisfy me over the long term. I shouldn't need to "get used to it" if an action takes seven steps to accomplish instead of two - it should just be two steps.


Reason I stick with one brand. I'm lazy, and learning a whole different UI drives me nuts...
Sony TVs, Nikon cameras, Android phones...all means I won't be surprised by a new UI with a steep learning curve.

Can't really blame the sales staff though, there're so many models it's almost impossible to learn them all. And let's face it these so called "smart devices" are not that smart.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's how I usually describe my Trump-loving brother in law


Good morning! Yours is the very first post I saw when coming to SoOoO and had to give a *YUGEEEE LIKE* for that.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Does anybody wear their Speedy on a bund strap?

What is y'alls take on Bunds?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Reason I stick with one brand. I'm lazy, and learning a whole different UI drives me nuts...
> Sony TVs, Nikon cameras, Android phones...all means I won't be surprised by a new UI with a steep learning curve.
> 
> Can't really blame the sales staff though, there're so many models it's almost impossible to learn them all. And let's face it these so called "smart devices" are not that smart.


HAHA! I'm the same exact way. Apple devices, Sony TVs, etc. I stick to the brands I know and like.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> @mui.richard , Pen F update: updated the firmware yesterday and tried to figure out the settings, but it's not that intuitive, so ended up deciding to read the user manual; getting on it right now ?
> 
> View attachment 15335281
> 
> ...


I see a water glass. Planing on taking pictures of diving watches 

Good luck figuring out your toy. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Consumer cameras are never really intuitive. Functions are often buried within layers of menu so without reading the owners instructions it is almost impossible to find anything. So I'm not surprised.
> 
> And this is why we use professional camera bodies - there is a dedicated button on the body itself for the most often used functions.
> 
> ...


I often take a short cut and take a light reading on what I think should be the exposure that I want and then lock the exposure with a button and move the lens back to the object of interest. But I agree, exposure compensation is very easy on a Nikon.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> Does anybody wear their Speedy on a bund strap?
> 
> What is y'alls take on Bunds?


I like bunds, especially on a simple 3-hander. On a Speedmaster? I think it works on a certain type of bund strap - I think the first one below looks great. The second one, the one piece type...not so much.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Does anybody wear their Speedy on a bund strap?
> 
> What is y'alls take on Bunds?


I can't imagine myself using a bund strap. I just don't like the idea of adding bulk for the sake of bulk-adding. They used to be a workaround for wearing a pocketwatch, but unless that's the goal, there are now more comfortable ways to wear a watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I often take a short cut and take a light reading on what I think should be the exposure that I want and then lock the exposure with a button and move the lens back to the object of interest. But I agree, exposure compensation is very easy on a Nikon.


I almost entirely shoot in manual mode so I seldom use the EV compensation button...using that Canon POS drove me nuts.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Does anybody wear their Speedy on a bund strap?
> 
> What is y'alls take on Bunds?


Not since the 60's. Is it time top get my bellbottom jeans out of the closet?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jaguarshark said:


> Well what am I gonna wear when I convert to the space force


The US Space Force will, no doubt, issue its very own watch when it's up and running, watch to be determined.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The US Space Force will, no doubt, issue its very own watch when it's up and running, watch to be determined.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> These knuckleheads are giving those of us that love Rolex a bad name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These times are bringing out both the best and the worst in people. More and more nut cases with total lack of impulse control are coming to the surface. Nowadays such people are being videotaped as they act like fools.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Consumer cameras are never really intuitive. Functions are often buried within layers of menu so without reading the owners instructions it is almost impossible to find anything. So I'm not surprised.
> 
> And this is why we use professional camera bodies - there is a dedicated button on the body itself for the most often used functions.
> 
> ...


The UI problem drives me nuts. I review the capabilities and choose accordingly, but then I find that a capability that attracted me is buried so deep in the menus that isn't practically useful. Like others, I've addressed this in part by sticking with the same line of cameras through several generations to minimize how much I have to relearn.

In any case, I have to acknowledge that there's no substitute for paying close attention to lighting and composition and being willing to spend some time on effort on getting those right. I've seen a zillion great photos taken on mediocre cameras and I've taken a lot of bad photos on some pretty good cameras.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> It's still a great watch and it annoys the  out of me that I didn't jump on it when it was more affordable.


I did jump on a Speedy when it was affordable but sold it not too long after buying it preowned. Don't really miss it. Bought a preowned late model 14060M in pristine condition that I traded in for a 114060 that is now gone too. I wish now I'd held onto the 14060M that I now consider to be one of the nicest, most iconic divers ever made. However I'm not about to buy another 14060M at three times the price for which I traded it.

Currently the only Rolex diver I have left is a 116600 SD4K with no plans to sell. Wish I'd held onto the 14060M though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> The UI problem drives me nuts. I review the capabilities and choose accordingly, but then *I find that a capability that attracted me is buried so deep in the menus that isn't practically useful*. Like others, I've addressed this in part by sticking with the same line of cameras through several generations to minimize how much I have to relearn.
> 
> In any case, I have to acknowledge that there's no substitute for paying close attention to lighting and composition and being willing to spend some time on effort on getting those right. I've seen a zillion great photos taken on mediocre cameras and I've taken a lot of bad photos on some pretty good cameras.


Nikon's got it covered too. There's a customizable menu on the UI that I can assign the functions I frequently use on one page and are all accessable by a few button presses... I think it's available on all the Nikon DSLRs.

And yes, can't stress more on the importance of lighting.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Does he have an AK?


Maybe he has


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> It may be an old movement but it's still very accurate and love that it's a manual wind. But Omega is proud of its technological heritage so keeping this one in their line up has probably been discussed more than a few times.
> 
> Speaking of using antiquated old movements another brand comes to mind...


Umm... wonder which brand it is?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... did you watch the whole video? there is two Range Rover in her garage, and when the policemen want to arrest her, she says that they are doing this because she is Jewish; she single-handedly managed to give Rolex wearer, Range Rover drivers, and Jewish people, a bad name


Nah she just has a slight issue with anger management. A few sessions of sensitivity control will put her back on the right track. On a more serious note, there are increasing numbers of people throwing temper tantrums in public these days. I think my generation has better impulse control than than the current one as we would have the living $&@# beaten out of us, if God forbid, we acted like that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Dont worry its not Auto, its the best quartz movt ever built for a dive watch.
> Has jewels, can be regulated, titanium, very high torque, battery lasts 7-9 years and the watch can take a real beating, a lot tougher than a mechanical.
> Will last a lifetime, seiko put a huge amount of research into the movt, its a great grab and go and looks the shiz bro.
> Also it has marine master on the dial, one of the last to have that.
> Its a killer watch.


Which Seiko model?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I like bunds, especially on a simple 3-hander. On a Speedmaster? I think it works on a certain type of bund strap - I think the first one below looks great. The second one, the one piece type...not so much.


I gave you a big like for both your passion and photographic presentation although I don't particularly favor bund straps, particularly in hot, humid Texas weather.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Nah she just has a slight issue with anger management. A few sessions of sensitivity control will put her back on the right track. On a more serious note, there are increasing numbers of people throwing temper tantrums in public these days. I think my generation has better impulse control than than the current one as we would have the living $&@# beaten out of us, if God forbid, we acted like that.


Saw a news post that said a bus driver in France was beat up and left brain dead by a group of passengers who refused to wear masks.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> I see a water glass. Planing on taking pictures of diving watches
> 
> Good luck figuring out your toy. Looking forward to the pics.


Lol, it's a tiny whisky glass, didn't you notice the Laphroaig etching on it?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> The US Space Force will, no doubt, issue its very own watch when it's up and running, watch to be determined.


If trump is still President, will he start a Twitter/PR war with Omega, since it's a Swiss based company and find an American watch company to make the Space Force watch?

As I recall Biden wears an Omega Seamaster, so if the election goes his way the Speedmaster has a shot of being the official Space Force watch. The (insert favorite color here) Side of Space Force Speedmaster Super Professional watches are coming soon! Heard it here first folks!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Gotta get me a grey dial one of these days.
> 
> View attachment 15335272
> 
> ...


Yet too big and too thick definitely too thick 15.6 mm


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> HAHA! I'm the same exact way. Apple devices, Sony TVs, etc. I stick to the brands I know and like.


So like Omega ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I gave you a big like for both your passion and photographic presentation although I don't particularly favor bund straps, particularly in hot, humid Texas weather.


Not a hot weather setup that's for sure but it looks really good with the right watch.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> On a more serious note, there are increasing numbers of people throwing temper tantrums in public these days.


Sad. Since the whole pandemic started, I've had two public runs ins with racists randomly telling me to go back to China, other not so nice things that I can't write here and a third public outburst with parents of a kid riding a bike into my kid on a boardwalk. My son told the other kid to watch where he's going, his parents didn't like that and started to yell at our son. Usually I'm the mean one, but Mrs Mav went off. 

I've witnessed people fighting over masks or refusing to wear them everywhere. At trails, Whole Foods, Costco, food pickup. It's like these people wouldn't leave their house naked, without clothes or shoes, right? It's nuts.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> "Scottsdale-area Target". Fortunately it didn't sound like my sister's voice but probably one of her neighbours. What she said about Trump (he's kept all of his promises) I've heard my sister say many times.


Wow


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Took a decent macro of the VCO dial. It's so good.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok so I just caught the IG story on Tudor (see below screen cap), basically it's saying that watches now comes with a 5-year international warranty and is transferrable. They even stated that "no personal data" is required.

As some of you may know Rolex and Tudor just switched to a new warranty card that's RFID coded and no longer have the space to put purchaser's name on it.

Is it safe to assume that Rolex is now condoning buying and selling greys?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Does anybody wear their Speedy on a bund strap?
> 
> What is y'alls take on Bunds?


Not a fan of the negative yield on 10-year Bunds. Would much rather own 10-year US Treasuries. 😄


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Well, props to them for a properly aligned 4 o'clock date. The germans have a patent on that idea or something? They seem to be the only ones doing it that way.


Yup. Panorama date. Like on mine.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Sad. Since the whole pandemic started, I've had two public runs ins with racists randomly telling me to go back to China, other not so nice things that I can't write here and a third public outburst with parents of a kid riding a bike into my kid on a boardwalk. My son told the other kid to watch where he's going, his parents didn't like that and started to yell at our son. Usually I'm the mean one, but Mrs Mav went off.
> 
> I've witnessed people fighting over masks or refusing to wear them everywhere. At trails, Whole Foods, Costco, food pickup. It's like these people wouldn't leave their house naked, without clothes or shoes, right? It's nuts.


As I said, way too many people are on a short fuse these days. Also, if I own a business and someone refuses to wear a mask, I would tell them they are at liberty to not wear a mask as long as they are not inside my store. If they refuse I call the police and inform them they are barred for life from ever entering my store again. People overlook that their liberty ends where someone else's nose begins!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Ok so I just caught the IG story on Tudor (see below screen cap), basically it's saying that watches now comes with a 5-year international warranty and is transferrable. They even stated that "no personal data" is required.
> 
> As some of you may know Rolex and Tudor just switched to a new warranty card that's RFID coded and no longer have the space to put purchaser's name on it.
> 
> Is it safe to assume that Rolex is now condoning buying and selling greys?


Interesting. I wasn't aware until this morning that Rolex switched over to a new card.

I think Rolex has been silently condoning greys for some time now with Rollie madness entering its third or fourth year now. I think it's a parasitic relationship where ADs/greys make more money, while Rolex is enjoying high values and even higher brand awareness. If they wanted to really fix it, they would have figured out how by now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Liking it on bracelet today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Interesting. I wasn't aware until this morning that Rolex switched over to a new card.
> 
> I think Rolex has been silently condoning greys for some time now with Rollie madness entering its third or fourth year now. I think it's a parasitic relationship where ADs/greys make more money, while Rolex is enjoying high values and even higher brand awareness. If they wanted to really fix it, they would have figured out how by now.


Before this, some of my friends would be weary to purchase from greys, worrying that if anything happens to the watch they'd be left out in the cold without a warranty as their name don't match the one on the card.

I guess they have finally made it official by removing that last mental barrier.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Liking it on bracelet today.


One of the reasons sport watches are getting bigger and bigger - to cover the old tan lines!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just needed realignment.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Just needed realignment.


Lol!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Which Seiko model?





5959HH said:


> Which Seiko model?


300M marine master tunas.
SBBN031
SBBN033 etc

KILLER watches bro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Before this, some of my friends would be weary to purchase from greys, worrying that if anything happens to the watch they'd be left out in the cold without a warranty as their name don't match the one on the card.
> 
> I guess they have finally made it official by removing that last mental barrier.


I was wondering why it would make a difference, but that makes sense to me now.

It also adds a step towards registering the watch's ownership with Rolex/Tudor directly, which I didn't see could be guaranteed with just handwriting on the older cards.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I was wondering why it would make a difference, but that makes sense to me now.
> 
> It also adds a step towards registering the watch's ownership with Rolex/Tudor directly, which I didn't see could be guaranteed with just handwriting on the older cards.


Actually, with the older cards the ADs access and input the buyer's details onto RSC's system at the time of purchase. So it wasn't actually actually to have the warranty card's slots filled out.

The first time I had my Explorer II serviced I didn't even need to bring the card. My name, identification and the watch was enough for them to pull my info off the system.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Actually, with the older cards the ADs access and input the buyer's details onto RSC's system at the time of purchase. So it wasn't actually actually to have the warranty card's slots filled out.
> 
> The first time I had my Explorer II serviced I didn't even need to bring the card. My name, identification and the watch was enough for them to pull my info off the system.


I understand that, but the farther the watch gets away from the original purchaser, I'd think the perceived legitimacy of the card goes down, too.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

My watch fund is empty but man do I like this


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I understand that, but the farther the watch gets away from the original purchaser, I'd think the perceived legitimacy of the card goes down, too.


In many countries in Europe the warranty follows the object not the owner. IMO this should be the policy everywhere.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> My watch fund is empty but man do I like this


Maybe start a go fund me campaign?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> My watch fund is empty but man do I like this


Wish they had different coloured hands but with a watch this purdy I quess that I could use my phone to tell me the time.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> My watch fund is empty but man do I like this


Just sell the BLRO with a good mark up - should free up some funds ;-)


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Does anybody wear their Speedy on a bund strap?
> 
> What is y'alls take on Bunds?


Speedy might be too large for my wrist but I think I could pull off an explorer (36mm one).

Just gotta make sure my wrist crossbow is mounted to my other wrist


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I did jump on a Speedy when it was affordable but sold it not too long after buying it preowned. Don't really miss it. Bought a preowned late model 14060M in pristine condition that I traded in for a 114060 that is now gone too. I wish now I'd held onto the 14060M that I now consider to be one of the nicest, most iconic divers ever made. However I'm not about to buy another 14060M at three times the price for which I traded it.
> 
> Currently the only Rolex diver I have left is a 116600 SD4K with no plans to sell. Wish I'd held onto the 14060M though.


Hah hah hah hah 










But yeah, these things go for crazy money now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... did you watch the whole video? there is two Range Rover in her garage, and when the policemen want to arrest her, she says that they are doing this because she is Jewish; she single-handedly managed to give Rolex wearer, Range Rover drivers, and Jewish people, a bad name


I kinda of like her approach. Reminds me of the opposites tearing down shyte.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's how I usually describe my Trump-loving brother in law


Was he always a nut job? Or are you blaming someone else?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> These times are bringing out both the best and the worst in people. More and more nut cases with total lack of impulse control are coming to the surface. Nowadays such people are being videotaped as they act like fools.


I could but won't give you a left example and a right example from my last trip.
If I had to choose which one to keep and which one to not, I'm not sure I could decide. But hey I see the same intolerance posted here so....shouldn't be surprised.
..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> If trump is still President, will he start a Twitter/PR war with Omega, since it's a Swiss based company and find an American watch company to make the Space Force watch?
> 
> As I recall Biden wears an Omega Seamaster, so if the election goes his way the Speedmaster has a shot of being the official Space Force watch. The (insert favorite color here) Side of Space Force Speedmaster Super Professional watches are coming soon! Heard it here first folks!


Well I would hope it will be a Timex with even the mvmt made here. But there ain't gonna be a real space force. You heard it here first.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Sad. Since the whole pandemic started, I've had two public runs ins with racists randomly telling me to go back to China, other not so nice things that I can't write here and a third public outburst with parents of a kid riding a bike into my kid on a boardwalk. My son told the other kid to watch where he's going, his parents didn't like that and started to yell at our son. Usually I'm the mean one, but Mrs Mav went off.
> 
> I've witnessed people fighting over masks or refusing to wear them everywhere. At trails, Whole Foods, Costco, food pickup. It's like these people wouldn't leave their house naked, without clothes or shoes, right? It's nuts.


I've actually not seen any of such behavior here nor in WY MT and SD. No insults towards anyone.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I've actually not seen any of such behavior here nor in WY MT and SD. No insults towards anyone.


A good friend of mine just moved to MT from SoCal a year ago and they love it there. Life is simpler and people are nicer.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

This just arrived from someone









She is very happy w it and I think it doesn't even look too big on her  
Happy wife Happy life


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Hah hah hah hah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. That's why I refuse to pay crazy money for one now.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> This just arrived from someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic - congrats Mrs. JMan!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I've actually not seen any of such behavior here nor in WY MT and SD. No insults towards anyone.


If one were engage in that kind of behavior in WY, MT or SD, the perpetrator of such activity is likely to be left persona non grata in the community, and any such visitor be given 24 hours or less to leave town.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wish they had different coloured hands but with a watch this purdy I quess that I could use my phone to tell me the time.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah, I think legibility might be an issue...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Just sell the BLRO with a good mark up - should free up some funds ;-)


Jman paid $28.5. Might be tough to find a higher price... 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> This just arrived from someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You da man!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You da man!!
> 
> View attachment 15336118


I am a little bit envious


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> This just arrived from someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you have a set of his and hers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> A good friend of mine just moved to MT from SoCal a year ago and they love it there. Life is simpler and people are nicer.


And according to my friends there, they are part of continuing wave arriving. Good they love it. As I told lady I met at hz counter who grew up on ranch in SD, appreciate what you have, it's God's country. 
Hmm Mav ever considered?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> This just arrived from someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Main part of supper tonight. Raised by Mrs BT cousin.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Finally got out to do some work in back with Mrs BT. First time using Cushman hauler since... 
Eventually Mrs BT asked can't you say something good about me and not Bo? 

I hesitated and asked : can I put a leash and choke collar on you?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Galaga said:


> There appears to be a spot for one more :


That's a nice collection, the MM on the rubber is a great combination. 

4 bezels, 4 different brands, is the 5th one followings these rules?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Finally got out to do some work in back with Mrs BT. First time using Cushman hauler since...
> Eventually Mrs BT asked can't you say something good about me and not Bo?
> 
> I hesitated and asked : can I put a leash and choke collar on you?


You get The Big Like!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Main part of supper tonight. Raised by Mrs BT cousin.
> View attachment 15336130


Any meal that prominently features starches is a good meal.

French fries anyone?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Finally got out to do some work in back with Mrs BT. First time using Cushman hauler since...
> Eventually Mrs BT asked can't you say something good about me and not Bo?
> 
> I hesitated and asked : can I put a leash and choke collar on you?


Ay yai yai 😱


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rusty427 said:


> That's a nice collection, the MM on the rubber is a great combination.
> 
> 4 bezels, 4 different brands, is the 5th one followings these rules?


I don't know brother. I'd like it to be the Speedie but not overly keen on handing over $6k (best price I can get). I wouldn't mind a white dial but with divers I think it comes across as a little feminine. I'm done with Rolex, one is enough and I can't justify the wank factor anymore.

The smart thing would be to swap the PO for the Speedie plus some $ but it holds too much sentimentality. The Tudor on that MN strap from Erika has made me realise why I chose it in the first place. Such a nice masculine piece and I love that it doesn't have a date function.

The MM is just the apex of Seiko as far as I'm concerned. That watch is so cool and now runs within plus 2 seconds since I got it back from Japan.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ay yai yai 😱


Or as they say in Hong Kong, "AI YAH!"


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Or as they say in Hong Kong, "AI YAH!"


You mean 哎呀 😱 ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Well I would hope it will be a Timex with even the mvmt made here. But there ain't gonna be a real space force. You heard it here first.


So that Netflix series is not a documentary?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now you have a set of his and hers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Except hers is a lot better


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I hesitated and asked : can I put a leash and choke collar on you?


How did that work out for ya?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman paid $28.5. Might be tough to find a higher price...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now you have a set of his and hers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think just hers.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> How did that work out for ya?


Not so well... I back pedaled fast.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Cobia said:


> 300M marine master tunas.
> SBBN031
> SBBN033 etc
> 
> KILLER watches bro


I like the idea of a long lasting battery. One of the aspects of a quartz movement that I dislike is battery failure in only 1-2 years. I've seen the MM300 quartz tuna show up occasionally on Topperjewelers website although they go fast when they are listed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Sad. Since the whole pandemic started, I've had two public runs ins with racists randomly telling me to go back to China, other not so nice things that I can't write here and a third public outburst with parents of a kid riding a bike into my kid on a boardwalk. My son told the other kid to watch where he's going, his parents didn't like that and started to yell at our son. Usually I'm the mean one, but Mrs Mav went off.
> 
> It's nuts.


Sorry you had to experience this. Shows how insular and ignorant these people are. You have as much right to be there as them. Hope that it didn't affect your day. 

For the kid who did it to yours, i feel sorry for him because his parent perpetuate the hate onto the next generation. Sigh.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Took a decent macro of the VCO dial. It's so good.


You got to stop already 

The dial is so beautiful


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Ok so I just caught the IG story on Tudor (see below screen cap), basically it's saying that watches now comes with a 5-year international warranty and is transferrable. They even stated that "no personal data" is required.
> 
> As some of you may know Rolex and Tudor just switched to a new warranty card that's RFID coded and no longer have the space to put purchaser's name on it.
> 
> Is it safe to assume that Rolex is now condoning buying and selling greys?


No, they encourage it. It is only by increasing demand in the used market will it push the prices up and thereby allowing them to adjust the MSRP.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I've actually not seen any of such behavior here nor in WY MT and SD. No insults towards anyone.


It shows if you are living in a better part of town


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> This just arrived from someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to Mrs @jmanlay!

The BLRO looks good on her and I know of a local Rolex owner here who wears a BLRO as well. The jubilee bracelet definitely works well as a ladies watch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats to Mrs @jmanlay!
> 
> The BLRO looks good on her and I know of a local Rolex owner here who wears a BLRO as well. The jubilee bracelet definitely works well as a ladies watch.


And it just hits me that she never wears her engagement ring just wedding band...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Except hers is a lot better


Way it should be.....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It shows if you are living in a better part of town


 don't live in town


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> And according to my friends there, they are part of continuing wave arriving. Good they love it. As I told lady I met at hz counter who grew up on ranch in SD, appreciate what you have, it's God's country.
> Hmm Mav ever considered?


Mrs Mav and I have started to talk about where we want to retire. So far, it's staying here in LA (Santa Monica), moving a bit south or north in Cali, or move to Nicaragua to a beach town called San Juan Del Sur. Would love to visit Montana, but we both want to live at or in close proximity to the beach and ocean.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> This just arrived from someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pickup for Mrs Jman! Congrats!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Not so well... I back pedaled fast.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav and I have started to talk about where we want to retire. So far, it's staying here in LA (Santa Monica), moving a bit south or north in Cali, or move to Nicaragua to a beach town called San Juan Del Sur. Would love to visit Montana, but we both want to live at or in close proximity to the beach and ocean.


I prefer the gulf coast. Gulf shores alabama to any of florida on the gulf side. Great beaches. Great little towns. Minimal bullshyt. Except for spring breakers but they are always entertaining. Lol

And sorry you and your family are having to deal with shyt people. California is just becoming more and more distasteful. They want you to go to China but want to let all of Mexico in. Just ignorance.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The concert by The Brothers (surviving members of Allman Brothers Band) at Madison Square Garden on March 10, 2020 (day before CV lockdown) has finally been released. Easily the best concert I've ever been to, by far. Downloads available here: The Brothers

Here's a sample of what they played that night:






You might notice that everyone was grinning at each other during the song; it was this way the entire night! Nothing but amazing musicianship and pure joy. I consider myself VERY fortunate to have witnessed it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I skipped thru quite a number of posts the last few days. Been working a hell of a lot and pretty busy. Hope I didn’t miss anything major. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> And it just hits me that she never wears her engagement ring just wedding band...


Wouldn't the wedding band supersede the engagement ring? 

Would be nice to have that big 6 carat piece of stone sticking out.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav and I have started to talk about where we want to retire. So far, it's staying here in LA (Santa Monica), moving a bit south or north in Cali, or move to Nicaragua to a beach town called San Juan Del Sur. Would love to visit Montana, but we both want to live at or in close proximity to the beach and ocean.


It seems you like our taxes 
I understand staying, but if move then NV (Tahoe area) or WA (if you want ocean proximity) is what we are thinking. MT does not look too bad either


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> don't live in town


Ok. Better part of the world / country / city / town / shire / village / suburb / piece of land


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wouldn't the wedding band supersede the engagement ring?
> 
> Would be nice to have that big 6 carat piece of stone sticking out.


Usually here ladies wear both wedding band and engagement ring but must say my wife hasn't worn her engagement ring in a longggggggg time but it isn't 6 carat


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ok. Better part of the world / country / city / town / shire / village / suburb / piece of land


Piece of land... Just know local people.. No one would believe the likelihood but I don't think anyone here would tolerate bad behavior.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Usually ladies were both wedding band and engagement ring but must say my wife hasn't worn her engagement ring in a longggggggg time


Then it's time for a new one Mrs BT on 4th one I think.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Then it's time for a new one Mrs BT on 4th one I think.


I got her another one she loved it for a giant two months and then back in the box ....she just doesn't do rings but now she is into watches ...not sure what is worse ....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I got her another one she loved it for a giant two months and then back in the box ....she just doesn't do rings but now she is into watches ...not sure what is worse ....


Well life is short so if watches are it good enough.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Piece of land... Just know local people.. No one would believe the likelihood but I don't think anyone here would tolerate bad behavior.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not since the 60's. Is it time top get my bellbottom jeans out of the closet?


I think I had a cheap watch with a bund strap in the early 80s, but you def got me beat.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> These times are bringing out both the best and the worst in people. More and more nut cases with total lack of impulse control are coming to the surface. Nowadays such people are being videotaped as they act like fools.


I wonder.... are there really more of them around or are we just hearing about more of them because of our 24/7 internet connected society.

As recently as 10 years ago, nobody knew how many idiots were out there, unless they witnessed the idiocy first hand.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Nah she just has a slight issue with anger management. A few sessions of sensitivity control will put her back on the right track. On a more serious note, there are increasing numbers of people throwing temper tantrums in public these days. I think my generation has better impulse control than than the current one as we would have the living $&@# beaten out of us, if God forbid, we acted like that.


There's some truth here... people seem to be convinced that their opinion is actually worth something. Same mentality as that crap about the customer always being right.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Usually here ladies wear both wedding band and engagement ring but must say my wife hasn't worn her engagement ring in a longggggggg time but it isn't 6 carat


10 carat? 

Yeah, I am aware that ladies wear both and it is the same here in Australia too. I was just pulling your leg


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I got her another one she loved it for a giant two months and then back in the box ....she just doesn't do rings but now she is into watches ...not sure what is worse ....


Rings are worse. Watches are better. You can wear them and they look good. I think Mrs jmanlay got it right with just the "flying under the radar" wedding band. Who wants a giant stone that gets in the way and snags everything from sweaters to stockings.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Rambo Last Blood was more out of this world. A gif from that one would be funny


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well life is short so if watches are it good enough.


Amen.

Watches it is


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Liking it on bracelet today.


Got some tan lines there!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> My watch fund is empty but man do I like this


Very nice. I love the new Memovox.... now only 12.4mm thick!

But, like you... empty watch fund.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Very nice. I love the new Memovox.... now only 12.4mm thick!
> 
> But, like you... empty watch fund.
> 
> View attachment 15336553


I've got a soft spot for the Memovox.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> I wonder.... are there really more of them around or are we just hearing about more of them because of our 24/7 internet connected society.
> 
> As recently as 10 years ago, nobody knew how many idiots were out there, unless they witnessed the idiocy first hand.


I think this is a reasonable hypothesis.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Got some tan lines there!


Jealous? I hear you guys have tornado warnings right now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, they encourage it. It is only by increasing demand in the used market will it push the prices up and thereby allowing them to adjust the MSRP.


I doubt Rolex need any justifications to adjust MSRP. Just saying


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I doubt Rolex need any justifications to adjust MSRP. Just saying


They never needed it before!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> This just arrived from someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome, congrats Mrs Jman


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I've actually not seen any of such behavior here nor in WY MT and SD. No insults towards anyone.


Never been to WY, MT or SD, so can't comment on those places, but they sound like great.

No matter where I lived, I never saw any of that stuff until my mixed race kids were in their teens. My older son has told me stories that really surprised me. I still don't see it like he does, but I know it's out there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

What do you guys think of the Deepsea James Cameron?

Not gonna say anything else because I don’t want to influence the responses.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of the Deepsea James Cameron?


Visually beautiful but that is one thick watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> This just arrived from someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here I am thinking it's yours and that your Speedie will be offered to me at 2015 prices.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I prefer the gulf coast. Gulf shores alabama to any of florida on the gulf side. Great beaches. Great little towns. Minimal bullshyt. Except for spring breakers but they are always entertaining. Lol
> 
> And sorry you and your family are having to deal with shyt people. California is just becoming more and more distasteful. They want you to go to China but want to let all of Mexico in. Just ignorance.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother!

I remember driving over to Panama City every so often when I was in Tulane U. Beautiful white sand, clean blue waters. Loved it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of the Deepsea James Cameron?
> 
> Not gonna say anything else because I don't want to influence the responses.


I prefer the 126600 to the James Cameron. Yes the Sea Dweller is still a chunky watch but I tried it on once and it's surprisingly wearable.

The James Cameron not so much.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of the Deepsea James Cameron?
> 
> Not gonna say anything else because I don't want to influence the responses.


A friend has one. I generally like it, the dial is cool but it's pretty thick.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Have you guys seen this crazy Sub? Skeletonized Submariner for $90K

Warning: Might be offensive to your eyes and all common senses...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Have you guys seen this crazy Sub? Skeletonized Submariner for $90K
> 
> Warning: Might be offensive to your eyes and all common senses...


It's from the same company "Artisans De Genève" that created the Spike Lee crossover "Cool Hand Brooklyn limited edition" Daytona in 2017. I think they were asking $40k at the time for that.

That one was pretty cool actually.

What I don't get is - how is Rolex not sueing these guys yet they went after La Californienne?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> It's from the same company "Artisans De Genève" that created the Spike Lee crossover "Cool Hand Brooklyn limited edition" Daytona in 2017. I think they were asking $40k at the time for that.
> 
> That one was pretty cool actually.
> 
> What I don't get is - how is Rolex not sueing these guys yet they went after La Californienne?


Now that Daytona is pretty cool.

Now sure why Rolex hasn't gone after them, at least not yet. Maybe they aren't aware of their existence?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Now that Daytona is pretty cool.
> 
> Now sure why Rolex hasn't gone after them, at least not yet. Maybe they aren't aware of their existence?


With the prices these guys are asking I doubt Rolex is unaware of their existence.

I think they are aware that Rolex might have a case against them. So they are "packaging" themselves as a bespoke modder, rather than selling modified, finished pieces. Which I don't think is how they started.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Now that Daytona is pretty cool.
> 
> Now sure why Rolex hasn't gone after them, at least not yet. Maybe they aren't aware of their existence?


Remember a company called "Bamford Watch Department"? They used to mod Rolex as well but I think they no longer do that









Bamford Watch Department Customized Rolex Watches Hands-On & Thoughts | aBlogtoWatch


Bamford Watch Department custom designed aftermarket Rolex watches and interview with founder George Bamford about Bamford Watches.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Jealous? I hear you guys have tornado warnings right now.


You know it... hail season has been heavy this year... fortunately we don't get many tornados here and the ones we do get are pretty lame compared to our neighbours down south.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's from the same company "Artisans De Genève" ...
> 
> What I don't get is - how is Rolex not sueing these guys yet they went after La Californienne?


I think the fine line, very fine line, is that:

La Californiene is taking an old Rolex and sprucing it up using the Rolex name and on-*selling it as a Rolex*.

Whereas;

Artisans De Geneve is taking a customer owned watch and applying their magic to it.

I believe that Rolex has no case against Artisans De Geneve even if they wanted to because the watches are privately owned. All they can do is refuse to service it, not that it turns up in a RSC for service. Customers of La Californiene on the other hand, may have sent the watches to Rolex for service....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think the fine line, very fine line, is that:
> 
> La Californiene is taking an old Rolex and sprucing it up using the Rolex name and on-*selling it as a Rolex*.
> 
> ...


That brother is a very good point. I think that's exactly what Bamford offered way back when they still made modified Rolex - they offered an in house servicing department for their modified watches. And they were sold as "modified Rolex", not just "Rolex".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, next Q: would you trade a
BLRO for a Deepsea JC?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, next Q: would you trade a
> BLRO for a Deepsea JC?


.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

mav said:


> Sad. Since the whole pandemic started, I've had two public runs ins with racists randomly telling me to go back to China, other not so nice things that I can't write here and a third public outburst with parents of a kid riding a bike into my kid on a boardwalk. My son told the other kid to watch where he's going, his parents didn't like that and started to yell at our son. Usually I'm the mean one, but Mrs Mav went off.
> 
> I've witnessed people fighting over masks or refusing to wear them everywhere. At trails, Whole Foods, Costco, food pickup. It's like these people wouldn't leave their house naked, without clothes or shoes, right? It's nuts.


Move to Hawaii, plus side theres like zero racism towards asians 

Downside its expensive and jobs are crap here


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Remember a company called "Bamford Watch Department"? They used to mod Rolex as well but I think they no longer do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They canx the rolexs as watches and parts got harder to source. They now offer tags, zeniths, gp's and bulgari.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think the fine line, very fine line, is that:
> 
> La Californiene is taking an old Rolex and sprucing it up using the Rolex name and on-*selling it as a Rolex*.
> 
> ...


My thoughts as well. It doesn't seem like Artisans is selling the watches as a genuine Rolex and putting their branding on the watch. Le Californiene is (was) selling the watch as a Rolex and also "damaging" the Rolex name by putting their name on the watch - insinuating a partnership.

I'm not an IP lawyer by any stretch, but the case was almost a slam dunk against Le C from what I heard and from my quick skim through the Rutter Guide on the definitions of counterfeiting.

Also a big difference when you're buying up/collecting old Rolexes and then selling them "as new", to a degree, to the public, vs. working on a customer's own watch and modifying it.

While it made business sense for Rolex to go after Le C, I don't think it does for them to go after Artisans; I doubt Rolex will service either of those specimens though (either Le C or Artisans).

I like the car analogies ... BMW isn't going to go after all of these tuning companies who modify an individual's car, but they sure don't have to honor a warranty or service contract if you bring in your modified car for service. Conversely, if a "dealership" we're buying selections of used BMWs, switching out their engines and selling them as "new BMWs", badge and all, without disclosing the work, or by implying a partnership with BMW GmBH, I'll bet BMW would go after them with a cease and desist (who was it Ferrari went after for simply wrapping their car in an anime-style cat wrap...?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> .


Lucifer is a GREAT show ... still waiting for Netflix's supposed new season!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, next Q: would you trade a
> BLRO for a Deepsea JC?


No. I'd trade it for a BLNR, though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lucifer is a GREAT show ... still waiting for Netflix's supposed new season!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's supposed to be coming on August 21st isn't it?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> No. I'd trade it for a BLNR, though.


Got one already.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Why is the jubilee so good on the DJ bit really brings down the Pepsi?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Why is the jubilee so good on the DJ bit really brings down the Pepsi?


Actually I quite like how the Jubilee bracelet looks on the BLRO. 
I think we have reservations on that particular combo simply because we're so used to seeing the Oyster bracelet on a sport model Rolex.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> It's supposed to be coming on August 21st isn't it?


I don't know - I honestly haven't been following the release rumors. Excited if that's the case!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> And it just hits me that she never wears her engagement ring just wedding band...


And I thought you had her take off the diamond so she didn't scratch "her" watch.

Of course your sorry is also believable 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don't know - I honestly haven't been following the release rumors. Excited if that's the case!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't take my word for it. It's official on Netflix.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Don't take my word for it. It's official on Netflix.


I need to rewatch the last season in that case!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> There's some truth here... people seem to be convinced that their opinion is actually worth something. Same mentality as that crap about the customer always being right.


Wait. What. Isn't the customer always right!

I need to lie down.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Got some tan lines there!


He fixed it so quickly I'm now wondering if it's a quick tan out of a bottle.

I've also heard that where he lives the sun don't shine.

Just saying.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Very nice. I love the new Memovox.... now only 12.4mm thick!
> 
> But, like you... empty watch fund.
> 
> View attachment 15336553


So understated cool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of the Deepsea James Cameron?
> 
> Not gonna say anything else because I don't want to influence the responses.


Too big
Dials interesting but not enough to interest me
Omega has beaten Rolex in the I can go deeper race
Marketing ...

Didn't I mention too big

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> And here I am thinking it's yours and the your Speedie will be offered to me at 2015 prices.


What have you been smoking lately 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> I remember driving over to Panama City every so often when I was in Tulane U. Beautiful white sand, clean blue waters. Loved it.


My father owns a few houses around Elgin. Nice place to visit but too dang warm most of the time. But who knows, most of the year Sweden is too cold and dark.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Have you guys seen this crazy Sub? Skeletonized Submariner for $90K
> 
> Warning: Might be offensive to your eyes and all common senses...


There's a reason Rolex keeps their movements clammed up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's from the same company "Artisans De Genève" that created the Spike Lee crossover "Cool Hand Brooklyn limited edition" Daytona in 2017. I think they were asking $40k at the time for that.
> 
> That one was pretty cool actually.
> 
> What I don't get is - how is Rolex not sueing these guys yet they went after La Californienne?


The La Californienne pieces could be big sellers in places like Calif. is my guess. The others are not so much of a threat. Interested to see how this suit ends.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, next Q: would you trade a
> BLRO for a Deepsea JC?


I'll need to do a short study of ownership first. Send me your BLRO, let me wear it for 6 mo and I'll let you know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of the Deepsea James Cameron?
> 
> Not gonna say anything else because I don't want to influence the responses.


There are two Rolexes I can't stand, YM2 and DS, especially the JC; they are both tastless and cartoonish


Sappie66 said:


> Okay, next Q: would you trade a
> BLRO for a Deepsea JC?


Just say no to drugs!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Tuesday seems to be arriving more frequently these days










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Visually beautiful but that is one thick watch.


Exactly. I tried one on. Entirely too thick. Really top heavy. Don't know how anybody can wear that one comfortably and still look ok. It does sit flat on the wrist though. But sticks up 1/2in.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> I remember driving over to Panama City every so often when I was in Tulane U. Beautiful white sand, clean blue waters. Loved it.


Those little vacation beach towns are pretty great too. A lot of people here go to gulf shores alabama because the town is so inviting. I'm a big fan of the state of alabama anyways. They do a lot of things right. Not perfect but pretty great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, next Q: would you trade a
> BLRO for a Deepsea JC?


Nope. Just no bro. No issue with flipping the BLRO but not for the JC.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I quite like how the Jubilee bracelet looks on the BLRO.
> I think we have reservations on that particular combo simply because we're so used to seeing the Oyster bracelet on a sport model Rolex.


Kinda messed up that most here accept the jubilee Pepsi but not the batman. Not sure what kinda of sense that makes.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Kinda messed up that most here accept the jubilee Pepsi but not the batman. Not sure what kinda of sense that makes.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It must be due to the fact that in the collective consciousness, the image of the old Pepsi with a Jubilée is still there, whereas the Batman being a new iteration that was on the market initially with an Oyster bracelet since 2013 cemented the Oyster association


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It must be due to the fact that in the collective consciousness, the image of the old Pepsi with a Jubilée is still there, whereas the Batman being a new iteration that was on the market initially with an Oyster bracelet since 2013 cemented the Oyster association


And yet Rolex won't give the buyer the choice. Maybe a Strapcode bracelet will fit the new BLNR.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It must be due to the fact that in the collective consciousness, the image of the old Pepsi with a Jubilée is still there, whereas the Batman being a new iteration that was on the market initially with an Oyster bracelet since 2013 cemented the Oyster association


I must admit the gmt master on jubilee is very comfortable. Little girly to look at but wears better than the oyster. I think they should have milled the inside of those thick lugs on the new subs to accommodate the exp2 oyster bracelet. That just slightly beefier exp2 bracelet makes a lot of difference.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Those little vacation beach towns are pretty great too. A lot of people here go to gulf shores alabama because the town is so inviting. I'm a big fan of the state of alabama anyways. They do a lot of things right. Not perfect but pretty great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not for nuthin', but the best-looking strippers in Atlanta all came from Alabama. Don't ask me how I know.

I'm sure it was to pay for their tuition at Auburn.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Kinda messed up that most here accept the jubilee Pepsi but not the batman. Not sure what kinda of sense that makes.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah, if I were to get a Batman, it would have to be the oyster bracelet version...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Since everyone is posting their BLRO...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait. What. Isn't the customer always right!
> 
> I need to lie down.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sir, I'm gonna have to ask you to leave the store.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not for nuthin', but the best-looking strippers in Atlanta all came from Alabama. Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> I'm sure it was to pay for their tuition at Auburn.


Been hanging out with @sportura


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Timex x Pac Man 34mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - Timex US


Timex




www.timex.com





Timex is releasing a Pac Man watch. This thing is awesome. I will definitely be picking one up and just debating on the color.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks like I'm buying another Corvette. If I can't buy the Rolex I want, I might as well buy sports cars. 









Sitting with my car.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Sir, I'm gonna have to ask you to leave the store.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Timex x Pac Man 34mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - Timex US
> 
> 
> Timex
> ...


Meh. It ain't a Pac-Man watch if you can't actually play Pac-Man on it.

Can't remember if I owned one or if I just played it in-store at Sears.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since everyone is posting their BLRO...
> 
> View attachment 15336949


I'm feeling left out, so instead of a BLRO I'm posting this.
I think I actually prefer the 12 for casual drinking, love the caramel!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Bro @Panerol Forte , we're still waiting for photos from your new camera


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Timex x Pac Man 34mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - Timex US
> 
> 
> Timex
> ...


That's how you display your inner nerd and your age. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Looks like I'm buying another Corvette. If I can't buy the Rolex I want, I might as well buy sports cars.
> View attachment 15337013
> 
> 
> ...


You may need an intervention. JS

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jason71 said:


> Looks like I'm buying another Corvette. If I can't buy the Rolex I want, I might as well buy sports cars.
> View attachment 15337013
> 
> 
> ...


I guess business is picking up?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Looks like I'm buying another Corvette. * If I can't buy the Rolex I want, I might as well buy sports cars. *


"Why did you buy another Corvette?"

"Because I can't find the Rolex I want next."

"... how much are Rolexes?? I thought they were maybe _two thousand dollars..._"


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> Looks like I'm buying another Corvette. If I can't buy the Rolex I want, I might as well buy sports cars.
> View attachment 15337013
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go, soon you will have more Vetters than Rolexes!!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, if I were to get a Batman, it would have to be the oyster bracelet version...


On that subject - what is replacing the BLRO?

One out = one in......


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Btw, tried something new tonight. A scope of good, all natural vanilla ice cream, add a couple tablespoon of single malt...

Love it! Somehow they work really well together.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> On that subject - what is replacing the BLRO?
> 
> One out = one in......


It might be this...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> My thoughts as well. It doesn't seem like Artisans is selling the watches as a genuine Rolex and putting their branding on the watch. Le Californiene is (was) selling the watch as a Rolex and also "damaging" the Rolex name by putting their name on the watch - insinuating a partnership.
> 
> I'm not an IP lawyer by any stretch, but the case was almost a slam dunk against Le C from what I heard and from my quick skim through the Rutter Guide on the definitions of counterfeiting.
> 
> ...


All this legal jargon flew over the top of my head


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> He fixed it so quickly I'm now wondering if it's a quick tan out of a bottle.
> 
> *I've also heard that where he lives the sun don't shine.*
> 
> Just saying.


The sun doesn't shine in my pants too.

Didn't find brother Sappie there


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All this legal jargon flew over the top of my head


The post I quoted of yours basically said the same thing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> The La Californienne pieces could be big sellers in places like Calif. is my guess. The others are not so much of a threat. Interested to see how this suit ends.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think you missed the memo. The suit has ended, no?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Panerol Forte , we're still waiting for photos from your new camera


He's still charging it. .. .. ... . _ . ..


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you missed the memo. The suit has ended, no?


Do you have a link? Guessing they conceded. Too bad, I kind of liked their pastel colours; not that I'd be buying one anytime soon.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's still charging it. .. .. ... . _ . ..


I think he's got his man servant or his hamster charging it with a generator. PF's a firm believer in Greta's environmental politics.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Do you have a link? Guessing they conceded. Too bad, I kind of liked their pastel colours; not that I'd be buying one anytime soon.


Here you go.









Rolex wins trademark infringement case against customizer La Californienne — Rescapement


News La Californienne takes an L.




www.rescapement.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of which, in relation with the Artisans De Genève and the way they present themselves as modding clients watches on demand to be safe vis à vis Rolex, someone posted on the skelleton Sub thread a picture of Lenny Kravitz's Daytona, and on the back there is the mention 1/55, which shows the intent of making 55 of them as a limited edition, which is not exactly customizing on demand as they claim; I am not a lawyer, but Rolex must have a bunch of them on retainer, maybe they should have a look at it


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Panerol Forte , we're still waiting for photos from your new camera


I am still preparing myself mentally to start reading the 187 pages manual


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> Looks like I'm buying another Corvette. If I can't buy the Rolex I want, I might as well buy sports cars.
> View attachment 15337013
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or are you starting a Corvette collection?

The C6 Z06 is a great car to have, but as you may know, the 7 Liter engine had valves problems that were mostly fixed under warranty, make sure that this one has been fixed, or at least been checked by GM and passed.

Another Vette that you MUST have is the C5 Z06, they are still dirt cheap, but they will be highly sought after in the future, I can guaranty it; grab one the soonest


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think the fine line, very fine line, is that:
> 
> La Californiene is taking an old Rolex and sprucing it up using the Rolex name and on-*selling it as a Rolex*.
> 
> ...


That makes sense and probably why Rolex isn't going after them, since they are modifying privately owned watches and not buying these watches new themselves, modifying them and reselling them whole.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> And I thought you had her take off the diamond so she didn't scratch "her" watch.
> 
> Of course your sorry is also believable
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol that would have been funny, take off the Diamond, be careful w the case back ....well good news no diamond wearing the bad news as 59 pointed out it is like cars she isn't particularly careful w them which worries me a bit since I am so ocd...about watches and many other things


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> I remember driving over to Panama City every so often when I was in Tulane U. Beautiful white sand, clean blue waters. Loved it.


I got my trending email from wus. Good to see you in there. Lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's still charging it. .. .. ... . _ . ..





Panerol Forte said:


> I am still preparing myself mentally to start reading the 187 pages manual


Looks like he's still charging himself Sir Dog


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I got my trending email from wus. Good to see you in there. Lol


Woohoo! Does that mean I'm in the WUS Hall of Fame/Shame? Probably the latter.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Still not my birthday and hoping against hope that MrsBSi bought the last of these for me (although Amazon still lists this model).


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is it just me, or are you starting a Corvette collection?
> 
> The C6 Z06 is a great car to have, but as you may know, the 7 Liter engine had valves problems that were mostly fixed under warranty, make sure that this one has been fixed, or at least been checked by GM and passed.
> 
> Another Vette that you MUST have is the C5 Z06, they are still dirt cheap, but they will be highly sought after in the future, I can guaranty it; grab one the soonest


It's definitely one of the prettiest.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of which, in relation with the Artisans De Genève and the way they present themselves as modding clients watches on demand to be safe vis à vis Rolex, someone posted on the skelleton Sub thread a picture of Lenny Kravitz's Daytona, and on the back there is the mention 1/55, which shows the intent of making 55 of them as a limited edition, which is not exactly customizing on demand as they claim; I am not a lawyer, but Rolex must have a bunch of them on retainer, maybe they should have a look at it
> 
> View attachment 15337220


One of the BIG difference w AdG is that they do spectacular work which does NOT diminish Rolex as a brand and only propels it forward vs la comifornia which only made the watches look like dog


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> My father owns a few houses around Elgin. Nice place to visit but too dang warm most of the time. But who knows, most of the year Sweden is too cold and dark.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah yeah it is HOT as a mother and year round hell no. I love FL from Oct to March that is it for me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> One of the BIG difference w AdG is that they do spectacular work which does NOT diminish Rolex as a brand and only propels it forward vs la comifornia which only made the watches look like dog


Funny as I was admiring Bo's yesterday as it slowly fades away.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Funny as I was admiring Bo's yesterday as it slowly fades away.


First chuckle of the day 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Funny as I was admiring Bo's yesterday as it slowly fades away.


pics or gtfo


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> pics or gtfo


If still around, I will get pic just for you. It's raining heavy here today though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@mav boring day VCO pics would be great to see. ;-)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> This just arrived from someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Mrs. Jman.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> If still around, I will get pic just for you. It's raining heavy here today though.


Pics of Bo are always welcome.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> @mav boring day VCO pics would be great to see. ;-)


Yeah, what he said!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We can never have too much Linda...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ordinary day so wearing my ordinary Sub.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Ordinary day so wearing my ordinary Sub.


And now JMAN needs to flash a picture of his SubC.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just received this information from the Texas Medical Association that I thought was worthwhile.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of the Deepsea James Cameron?
> 
> Not gonna say anything else because I don't want to influence the responses.


Bro Sapp, i haven't seen one in person, but the dial looks cool..


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> @mav boring day VCO pics would be great to see. ;-)


There


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Ordinary day so wearing my ordinary Sub.


Mine is an hour back.....LOL....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Ordinary day so wearing my ordinary Sub.


me too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Just received this information from the Texas Medical Association that I thought was worthwhile.


Done all (actually some others like working I haven't done) up to 7 except football and basketball tennis golf. Maybe I should work on the 9's?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of the Deepsea James Cameron?
> 
> Not gonna say anything else because I don't want to influence the responses.


Very thick like all the other of the DSSD's.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Mine is an hour back.....LOL....
> 
> View attachment 15337642


So you, Sappie and JMAN all owners of SubC's. Any others?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So you, Sappie and JMAN all owners of SubC's. Any others?


See above


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15337673











JMAN Special with Hamilton 921 movement.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> me too
> View attachment 15337676


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> @mav boring day VCO pics would be great to see. ;-)


I think posted every good photo I have... I'll take more just for you and the SoOoO brotherhood!

Here's an iPhone snap I took for another user here asking me about fitment.










I always wear my watches on my right wrist, not on my left with the bracelet. This other user has a similar wrist size as my left so I helped him out with a photo. I moved it out of the way to avoid scratching the watch. HAHAHA


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I think posted every good photo I have... I'll take more just for you and the SoOoO brotherhood!
> 
> Here's an iPhone snap I took for another user here asking me about fitment.
> 
> ...


yeah don't scratch it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15337673


Thought you had sold the stowa?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Thought you had sold the stowa?


I did sell it and regretted it.

So I came across a Stowa LE 6498 (only 90 made) for a good price, I kind of like the patina markers so bought it.

One day I might graduate to a handmade Flieger... ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm feckin around with relatively affordable watches until the CV-19 situation stabilizes.

Would like to buy a 14060M, maybe a Exp II polar, a PAM 914 or a VC Overseas 47040 white/silver dial when things settles


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Not my wrist. My dad's. I got down to my parents' house for a belated birthday (mine) lunch with them. My dad had been asking me to go to the Rolex AD near them for some time now where he got his Z-Blue before. So, this figured to be a lot of fun. He's been itching to try on a Sky Dweller and really was leaning towards buying a two-tone.

So, when we got there, the cases were pretty sparse but they did have both the white and black dial two-tone Daytonas. He was trying them on as well as the brown two-tone Yacht Master. My mom liked the YM a lot more than the Daytona (as do I since I am not a yellow gold person). But my dad was nearly about ready to buy the white TT Daytona. I said to him, "Look, you really want a Sky Dweller. Why don't you wait for a TT SD to come in and see what you think? The TT Daytonas are not hard to find."

However, the AD did have a full rose gold Sky Dweller in the back and they let him try it on. Massive on his wrist. Too large. He was actually pretty excited to get to try it on and not at all upset that it was too big. He was glad that he didn't place an order for a TT at that point. Right before we left, the AD said that he had the Root Beer GMT in the back. It was someone else's, though, on hold for them. He brought it out so my dad could see it and I had told him before that it was my favorite watch that Rolex makes. He had thought it a bit flashy in Rolex's press photos.

Well, once he had it on, he fell in love. Full blown love. He told the AD that he'd take the nest one that came in and the AD said absolutely.

By the time we got home, the AD had gotten off the phone with the guy who had it on hold and he unfortunately couldn't get back up to NJ from Florida. So, my dad gets to pick this up Thursday. He is very excited.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15337799
> 
> 
> View attachment 15337800
> ...


Very good news!!!!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Funnily enough, I think that seeing the Sky Dweller in person makes me realize it wouldn't work well on my wrist, either.

I ended up falling in love with this JLC. I did not buy it, but definitely have it on my list for the future.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Very good news!!!!


I didn't even think of asking the AD if they had one in the back for him to see. I am very glad he passed on the TT Daytona (he was about to take it - and ended up saving a good bit of cash by buying the CHNR). I love the CHNR and would take it any day over the TT Daytona. Though if they ever make a rose TT Daytona, that may make me think . . .


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of which, in relation with the Artisans De Genève and the way they present themselves as modding clients watches on demand to be safe vis à vis Rolex, someone posted on the skelleton Sub thread a picture of Lenny Kravitz's Daytona, and on the back there is the mention 1/55, which shows the intent of making 55 of them as a limited edition, which is not exactly customizing on demand as they claim; I am not a lawyer, but Rolex must have a bunch of them on retainer, maybe they should have a look at it
> 
> View attachment 15337220


That or they have made only commissioned a prototyping firm to manufacture 55 of those black cases.

It tells me that instead of taking an original to modify, they probably substitute with third party parts making it a fake watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am still preparing myself mentally to start reading the 187 pages manual


That's an afternoon sitting on the lawn over looking the valley with a nice drink bu the side


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is it just me, or are you starting a Corvette collection?
> 
> The C6 Z06 is a great car to have, but as you may know, the 7 Liter engine had valves problems that were mostly fixed under warranty, make sure that this one has been fixed, or at least been checked by GM and passed.
> 
> Another Vette that you MUST have is the C5 Z06, they are still dirt cheap, but they will be highly sought after in the future, I can guaranty it; grab one the soonest


He has already obtained the holy grail of Rolex watches so there is nothing left to buy hence time for building a new collection. The brotherhood of OoO approves building a car collection


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> One of the BIG difference w AdG is that they do spectacular work which does NOT diminish Rolex as a brand and only propels it forward vs la comifornia which only made the watches look like dog


That too.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

@Galaga

Don't look at this guys Speedy pics.

Omega Speedmaster Pro Eye Candy








Omega Speedmaster Pro Eye Candy


A lot of talk about Speedy pro here, but I just wanted to give my take. Now I've had a few watches over the years, but this one has a very special sentimental meaning to me. I've had cheaper watches, more expensive watches, more special ones, but the Speedy Pro will always be my favorite and...




r.tapatalk.com





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That or they have made only commissioned a prototyping firm to manufacture 55 of those black cases.
> 
> It tells me that instead of taking an original to modify, they probably substitute with third party parts making it a fake watch.


In fact, their watches are mostly assembled with parts they pretend to manufacture themselves, I just checked their website; if you read the description of their watches, look a the cases for instance, in some they say that they are machined by them, in others the say they are made of 904L Rolex SS, and in 1 or 2 models, they say they are original Rolex cases; what does this make of the other cases? the dials are not originals, the bezels also, the movements are "reworked". In short, whats the difference, and who could tell the difference if they work on real watches or clones, since they are altering every single part of the watch. Even better, when a client gives them his watch to be altered, how can he tell that they gave him back his watch and not an altered copy. And don't think that because they are Swiss, it's a warranty of honesty; Franco Sbarro, a renown Swiss-Italian coach builder and car restorer back in the 80s, made copies of many Ford GT40 that he was supposed to restore for his clients and gave them back copies with their serial numbers and kept the originals that he sold to different countries resulting in duplicates serial numbers today and lawsuits across countries. ADG, La Californienne, and all the others are IMO nothing more than shady businesses trying to cash in on the Rolex success.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I'm feckin around with relatively affordable watches until the CV-19 situation stabilizes.
> 
> Would like to buy a 14060M, maybe a Exp II polar, a PAM 914 or a VC Overseas 47040 white/silver dial when things settles


I'm planning on buying in a couple more months. I've really been wanting that black exp2 again. Before I pull the trigger on the Pam I'm gonna hit up the ADs just in case.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Just received this information from the Texas Medical Association that I thought was worthwhile.


Ohhhhh a challenge! How high should my score be to win? Over 100?

But where is [REDACTED] and [REDACTED] and pulling down [REDACTED] and blocking [REDACTED] on this list? All my favorite hobbies are missing


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


That's right, some thinking mans BLROs over here!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Ohhhhh a challenge! How high should my score be to win? Over 100?
> 
> But where is [REDACTED] and [REDACTED] and pulling down [REDACTED] and blocking [REDACTED] on this list? All my favorite hobbies are missing


I only got 70 if you just count doing once.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> @Galaga
> 
> Don't look at this guys Speedy pics.
> 
> ...


I was actually looking at this one last night. I really like this watch and would like to know how it can have 100 meters of water resistance when the basic moonwatch doesn't.









The Omega Speedmaster Speedy Tuesday 2 “Ultraman” (But It's Sold-Out Already) - Monochrome Watches


Back in January 2017, Omega teamed up with our good friends and fellow watch journalist FratelloWatches to create the Speedy Tuesday limited edition - a watch that was intended for true Speedmaster collectors who gather under the #SpeedyTuesday community. This first edition was based on the...




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Very good news!!!!


He is hilariously excited.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is it just me, or are you starting a Corvette collection?
> 
> The C6 Z06 is a great car to have, but as you may know, *the 7 Liter engine had valves problems that were mostly fixed under warranty*, make sure that this one has been fixed, or at least been checked by GM and passed.
> 
> Another Vette that you MUST have is the C5 Z06, they are still dirt cheap, but they will be highly sought after in the future, I can guaranty it; grab one the soonest


This was only true for the early models and almost invariably ONLY occurred on modded cars. It was very, very, very rare to have a valve issue on a stock LS7. The only time these issues generally came were with high lift cams (which isn't surprising) in combination with stock rockers.

I'd reckon that 99% of LS7 issues were on modded cars. The main reason there was a lawsuit against GM was because they denied warranty work due to people modding their cars and blowing their LS7s.

There is no reason to look for head work done. In fact, since the cars are all out of warranty, I'd just replace the heads and cam with more performance-oriented parts and build the car out. That way you not only don't worry about the valves (but you wouldn't worry anyway if you aren't modding), but your car is faster. Win-win.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, their watches are mostly assembled with parts they pretend to manufacture themselves, I just checked their website; if you read the description of their watches, look a the cases for instance, in some they say that they are machined by them, in others the say they are made of 904L Rolex SS, and in 1 or 2 models, they say they are original Rolex cases; what does this make of the other cases? the dials are not originals, the bezels also, the movements are "reworked". In short, whats the difference, and who could tell the difference if they work on real watches or clones, since they are altering every single part of the watch. Even better, when a client gives them his watch to be altered, how can he tell that they gave him back his watch and not an altered copy. And don't think that because they are Swiss, it's a warranty of honesty; Franco Sbarro, a renown Swiss-Italian coach builder and car restorer back in the 80s, made copies of many Ford GT40 that he was supposed to restore for his clients and gave them back copies with their serial numbers and kept the originals that he sold to different countries resulting in duplicates serial numbers today and lawsuits across countries. ADG, La Californienne, and all the others are IMO nothing more than shady businesses trying to cash in on the Rolex success.


I don't know, but it seems to push the limit to call AdG a shady business. la comifornia sure looked and felt shady and the watches looked like  but I think it is unfair to lump AdG in the same bucket. Nothing wrong w cashing in on custom work. There are plenty of other industries that do it and if the buyer is happy then no big deal imho. No point in customizing a Maurice Lacroix .
Sounds to me that AdG outsources a lot of the work they want done to various ateliers in Switzerland and then put it back together. I didn't see videos of a dial being made or a whatever being polished so that would be welcomed but to me they seem to be custom assemblers and get the work done somewhere else ....agree w it or not some of the work produced to me looked awesome and some not so much. Innocent until proven guilty .....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I was actually looking at this one last night. I really like this watch and would like to know how it can have 100 meters of water resistance when the basic moonwatch doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw it in a store 2nd hand for 4K and I was such a moron I didn't buy it and it looked brand spanking new


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> That's right, some thinking mans BLROs over here!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey, where is the scotch crowd? Yay or nay?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hey, where is the scotch crowd? Yay or nay?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, their watches are mostly assembled with parts they pretend to manufacture themselves, I just checked their website; if you read the description of their watches, look a the cases for instance, in some they say that they are machined by them, in others the say they are made of 904L Rolex SS, and in 1 or 2 models, they say they are original Rolex cases; what does this make of the other cases? the dials are not originals, the bezels also, the movements are "reworked". In short, whats the difference, and who could tell the difference if they work on real watches or clones, since they are altering every single part of the watch. Even better, when a client gives them his watch to be altered, how can he tell that they gave him back his watch and not an altered copy. And don't think that because they are Swiss, it's a warranty of honesty; Franco Sbarro, a renown Swiss-Italian coach builder and car restorer back in the 80s, made copies of many Ford GT40 that he was supposed to restore for his clients and gave them back copies with their serial numbers and kept the originals that he sold to different countries resulting in duplicates serial numbers today and lawsuits across countries. ADG, La Californienne, and all the others are IMO nothing more than shady businesses trying to cash in on the Rolex success.


I agree with you and i think they know that a lot of rich people just want that "exclusivity", never mind if it is a fake. Somehow paying $150k makes it less fake


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


>


I have walked past that guy a dozen times since beginning to post in OoO. Still need to try it. Not in stock at in laws house.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hey, where is the scotch crowd? Yay or nay?


Never had a Dalwhinnie but are those scotch bottles laying on their side in that rack? If so, that's not a good idea; the high alcohol content will attack the corks and eventually cause them to fail. Scotch bottles should always be stored upright.

My 2 cents.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I have walked past that guy a dozen times since beginning to post in OoO. Still need to try it. Not in stock at in laws house.


Do yourself a favor and get some. Lots of quality for the money...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@BigSeikoFan you got mail


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never had a Dalwhinnie but are those scotch bottles laying on their side in that rack? If so, that's not a good idea; the high alcohol content will attack the corks and eventually cause them to fail. Scotch bottles should always be stored upright.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Yeah...yeah that's what you are seeing. It's my in laws house and their current setup. FIL insists on doing it that way to save space. He has some good stuff in there, so not sure why he would jeopardize it. Good catch BSF.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Do yourself a favor and get some. Lots of quality for the money...


That's what the reviews on OoO said. I need to do it when we get back to DC.

Just started sipping the Dalwhinnie 15. Really smooth. Light peat and light taste, much lighter than what I am used to with Oban 14, but I like it. Means that each sip is a bit more enjoyable.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BTW - been away from SoOoO for a bit. A few posts here in there. Tried to get "off the grid" here in the mountains, but still working. Everything taking an emotional and physical toll lately, so much so that we extended our 4th trip from one week to three. MIL and FIL are great at helping with little toddler turbo, so that helps a lot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

IMHO, the Lagavulin 12 year old Cask Strength is amazing. Worth the upcharge from the regular Laga 16. It's 54.4% alcohol but don't let that scare you away; it's delicious dram!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> IMHO, the Lagavulin 12 year old Cask Strength is amazing. Worth the upcharge from the regular Laga 16. It's 54.4% alcohol but don't let that scare you away; it's delicious dram!
> 
> View attachment 15338045


Have not had Cask Strength, but have tried the standard 12. Liked it a lot. Stronger (bolder? richer?) taste than this Dalwhinnie.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hey, where is the scotch crowd? Yay or nay?


Yay!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep IMHO Lagavulin is the gold standard for Islay single malt but where I live is over 2X more expensive than Ardbeg 10 and Ardbeg AN AO that both offer the best value of all the Islay’s to my taste.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm planning on buying in a couple more months. I've really been wanting that black exp2 again. Before I pull the trigger on the Pam I'm gonna hit up the ADs just in case.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Try the polar as well, if they have one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I was actually looking at this one last night. I really like this watch and would like to know how it can have 100 meters of water resistance when the basic moonwatch doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking watch. But it is hard for me to overlook the premise of it (Ultraman?!?!). Perhaps it's best to accept it just as a watch.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Yep IMHO Lagavulin is the gold standard for Islay single malt but where I live is over 2X more expensive than Ardbeg 10 and Ardbeg AN AO that both offer the best value of all the Islay's to my taste.


Huh, that's a really good point. Let me check something.

So yeah Ardbeg 10 is $47 USD near our house and the Lagavulin 16 is $75.

Another point for Ardbeg.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That's a nice looking watch. But it is hard for me to overlook the premise of it (Ultraman?!?!). Perhaps it's best to accept it just as a watch.


The Ultraman is probably my favorite Speedy out there. I actually kind of appreciate the Ultraman factor. While I'm a bit over a decade too young for the particular anime, I grew up with Japanese anime (still watch a few and even rewatch some of those I enjoyed as a child), so I understand both the nostalgia factor and the mech/anime/sci-fi mechanical watch factor

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> The Ultraman is probably my favorite Speedy out there. I actually kind of appreciate the Ultraman factor. While I'm a bit over a decade too young for the particular anime, I grew up with Japanese anime (still watch a few and even rewatch some of those I enjoyed as a child), so I understand both the nostalgia factor and the mech/anime/sci-fi mechanical watch factor
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


At some point Omega has to stop using "limited edition" to describe these, right? They have more versions of the Speedmaster than Rolex has individual models.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm a big highland and speyside scotch guy myself. Will usually order a Macallan 12 or Glenlivet 12 when out, if I'm drinking (and if I'm drinking scotch). I also particularly enjoy Glenmorangie.

I tend to stay away from Islay scotches such as laphroaig and lagavulin as I don't like drinking "smoke" flavor (I don't like mezcal either). To me I feel like I'm drinking smoked salmon...

I also like Johnnie Walker when it comes to blends. Easy to find, easy to drink - black label is like water... I actually have a brand new unopened bottle of JW Gold 18yr (which JW hasn't made in ~5 years (it was replaced by Platinum/Gold Reserve) as that was my favorite scotch for a while and I'm saving it for a special occasion. I like JW Green as well, most like a single malt.

Currently working towards finishing this:









And for my Game or Thrones fans ... I couldn't resist! Taste is nothing special.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> At some point Omega has to stop using "limited edition" to describe these, right? They have more versions of the Speedmaster than Rolex has individual models.


You're not wrong! One of my pet peeves with Omega. They do seem to all sell out tho... somehow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> At some point Omega has to stop using "limited edition" to describe these, right? They have more versions of the Speedmaster than Rolex has individual models.


It will keep working for them until it doesn't.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> You're not wrong! One of my pet peeves with Omega. They do seem to all sell out tho... somehow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well that's the thing, right? That's why marketing is so great and yet so seedy. Special edition ignites a sensation in the consumer to gain exclusivity, but usually offers no benefit other than the name. Beneath the different color schemes of each special speedy is the 3570.50, just at double the price.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> It will keep working for them until it doesn't.


Volume, baby. Take the same 3570.50, spend $10 per watch to create a different color dial, sell for 2x the price. Geniuses.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm a big highland and speyside scotch guy myself. Will usually order a Macallan 12 or Glenlivet 12 when out, if I'm drinking (and if I'm drinking scotch). I also particularly enjoy Glenmorangie.
> 
> I tend to stay away from Islay scotches such as laphroaig and lagavulin as I don't like drinking "smoke" flavor (I don't like mezcal either). To me I feel like I'm drinking smoked salmon...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're well versed in the differences in taste per region. I'm just getting there. Really liking the different flavors so far, just not as experienced yet.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That's a nice looking watch. But it is hard for me to overlook the premise of it (Ultraman?!?!). Perhaps it's best to accept it just as a watch.


A little juvenile I know but as sure as  it's tougher than Snoopy.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sounds like you're well versed in the differences in taste per region. I'm just getting there. Really liking the different flavors so far, just not as experienced yet.


Trial and error for sure! I also like researching and reading up in my spare time.

To be honest, I forgot whether Islay or Lowlands was the smoky one, so I searched before writing out my post.

This is a pretty cool quick read!





__





Scotch Regions Guide | The Whiskey Reviewer







whiskeyreviewer.com





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm pretty sure this dude is our brother Richard in disguise because he makes some very similar points to the new Tudor or does he read his posts? 3 min 40 is interesting.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I'm pretty sure this dude is our brother Richard in disguise because he makes some very similar points to the new Tudor or does he read his posts? 3 min 40 is interesting.


What's your take on BB58 blue?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Trial and error for sure! I also like researching and reading up in my spare time.
> 
> To be honest, I forgot whether Islay or Lowlands was the smoky one, so I searched before writing out my post.
> 
> ...


Whoa, thank you for sharing. Reading and I'm hooked. I like learning about varieties and regions, very similar to wine. Going to have to do more "research" in my time up here in the mountains.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What's your take on BB58 blue?


It has the same blue hue as this and I'm selling it.










Richard made some great points about it. I won't steal his thunder but he was bang on as always. The man knows his stuff.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Whoa, thank you for sharing. Reading and I'm hooked. I like learning about varieties and regions, very similar to wine. Going to have to do more "research" in my time up here in the mountains.


Exactly! It's crazy how we think of all of the varieties of wine, but (almost) the same can be said about whiskeys, gins, and tequilas. Fascinating to "research" for sure! I've been using the "Vivino" app to scan my wines and read up on them as well!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Huh, that's a really good point. Let me check something.
> 
> So yeah Ardbeg 10 is $47 USD near our house and the Lagavulin 16 is $75.
> 
> Another point for Ardbeg.


Unfortunately Lagavulin 16 is $119 where I buy.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately Lagavulin 16 is $119 where I buy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I tend to stay away from Islay scotches such as laphroaig and lagavulin as I don't like drinking "smoke" flavor (I don't like mezcal either). To me I feel like I'm drinking smoked salmon...


That's what my wife said about Lagavulin. She still liked it well enough.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> A little juvenile I know but as sure as  it's tougher than Snoopy.


But what about the Snoopy who shot down the Red Baron? I'm sure he can dive and strafe the crap out of Ultraman!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

How about Japanese whisky drinkers? 

I'm a big fan, overall!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> How about Japanese whisky drinkers?
> 
> I'm a big fan, overall!


I have not tried that particular Nikka, but I have a few different Nikkas going:


























I finished a bottle of Nikka Rare Old Super not long ago.

I also have a Suntory Hibiki Japanese Harmony going:








And a White Oak from Akashi:









Hmmmm.... think I'll have a dream of Hibiki now, just before bedtime.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the idea bro!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I have not tried that particular Nikka, but I have a few different Nikkas going:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah - quite the collection!! I've had a few of Suntory's offerings, including some of the Hibiki variants. I'm sure I have some old finished bottles lying around somewhere.

That Nikka Rare Old Super and Akashi look incredible!

Also love how the bottle is like artwork - love the kanji characters and calls to the Meiji and Kamakura eras of daimyo and demons, haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> It has the same blue hue as this and I'm selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an SoOoO opinion.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy goodnight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Trial and error for sure! I also like researching and reading up in my spare time.
> 
> To be honest, I forgot whether Islay or Lowlands was the smoky one, so I searched before writing out my post.
> 
> ...


Strange, according to the article Macallan is in Speyside yet they put Highland on their label?

Also got to try this when I picked up the 12 year yesterday. It's a bit more smoky than I liked. It's quite a bit cheaper than the Macallan 12 ($65 vs $85) but I think I like the Macallan 12 better, really easy drinking.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Strange, according to the article Macallan is in Speyside yet they put Highland on their label?
> 
> Also got to try this when I picked up the 12 year yesterday. It's a bit more smoky than I liked. It's quite a bit cheaper than the Macallan 12 ($65 vs $85) but I think I like the Macallan 12 better, really easy drinking.


Put another on the list to try!

And I noticed that as well. ... and I just looked it up. Apparently speyside is a sub-region of the highlands, so Macallan can label it either (?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Put another on the list to try!
> 
> And I noticed that as well. ... and I just looked it up. Apparently speyside is a sub-region of the highlands, so Macallan can label it either (?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Perhaps. It's like St. Julien is a part of Bordeaux I guess?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> How about Japanese whisky drinkers?
> 
> I'm a big fan, overall!


I tasted this one at a friend's last week, I really liked it, the taste of coffee struck me at the first sip, then it evolves in some interesting notes; can't say more, I am not Sappie!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I tasted this one at a friend's last week, I really liked it, the taste of coffee struck me at the first sip, then it evolves in some interesting notes; can't say more, I am not Sappie!


I know the feeling. My palette isn't refined enough to monologue about the 12 different ingredients i tasted, but I can give you one or two and let you know if I enjoyed it or not! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I know the feeling. My palette isn't refined enough to monologue about the 12 different ingredients i tasted, but I can give you one or two and* let you know if I enjoyed it *or not! Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's what counts right?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> That's what counts right?


Exactly! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I was actually looking at this one last night. I really like this watch and would like to know how it can have 100 meters of water resistance when the basic moonwatch doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recall a discussion about water resistance and seem to recall that the type and number of seals were discussed as being more important that whether or not the watch had a screw down crown. So maybe the seals are different.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I recall a discussion about water resistance and seem to recall that the type and number of seals were discussed as being more important that whether or not the watch had a screw down crown. So maybe the seals are different.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That sounds about right. My Racing model does not have a screw down crown and it's rated at 100m/330ft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> This was only true for the early models and almost invariably ONLY occurred on modded cars. It was very, very, very rare to have a valve issue on a stock LS7. The only time these issues generally came were with high lift cams (which isn't surprising) in combination with stock rockers.
> 
> I'd reckon that 99% of LS7 issues were on modded cars. The main reason there was a lawsuit against GM was because they denied warranty work due to people modding their cars and blowing their LS7s.
> 
> There is no reason to look for head work done. In fact, since the cars are all out of warranty, I'd just replace the heads and cam with more performance-oriented parts and build the car out. That way you not only don't worry about the valves (but you wouldn't worry anyway if you aren't modding), but your car is faster. Win-win.


Hmm... I think you were a little hasty researching the subject; I hate to contradict you, but the above is incorrect, maybe you should have a second look in the matter


















GM Class Action Says Corvette Engine Is Defective


GM knowingly sold Corvette vehicles with defective engines, according to a recent class action lawsuit against the automotive company.




topclassactions.com





P.S.: @Jason71 it wouldn't hurt to check the service history of the car if its model year is between '08 and '11


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hey, where is the scotch crowd? Yay or nay?


That's some layout in the background

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never had a Dalwhinnie but are those scotch bottles laying on their side in that rack? If so, that's not a good idea; the high alcohol content will attack the corks and eventually cause them to fail. Scotch bottles should always be stored upright.
> 
> My 2 cents.


If he's Nobby's house storage time is not a problem.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That's a nice looking watch. But it is hard for me to overlook the premise of it (Ultraman?!?!). Perhaps it's best to accept it just as a watch.


Just don't hit it with a UV torch and you'll never know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> At some point Omega has to stop using "limited edition" to describe these, right? They have more versions of the Speedmaster than Rolex has individual models.


I wonder if you compared Speedmasters with Datejusts who would come out in top.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Well that's the thing, right? That's why marketing is so great and yet so seedy. Special edition ignites a sensation in the consumer to gain exclusivity, but usually offers no benefit other than the name. Beneath the different color schemes of each special speedy is the 3570.50, just at double the price.


And behind every Rolex is basically one of four different movements.

Edit: women's DJ movement, men's DJ movement (and for the Day Date adds a module), Daytona movement and Skymaster movement.

Heard this from James Downing on the OT podcast

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Volume, baby. Take the same 3570.50, spend $10 per watch to create a different color dial, sell for 2x the price. Geniuses.


Geniuses exactly. Are you related by any chance to Hans W?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> A little juvenile I know but as sure as  it's tougher than Snoopy.


Probably like many when I first saw a Snoopy I said WTF. But now as my taste in watches has matured, or reached an all time low, I'd say give me a half dozen to go 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never had a Dalwhinnie but are those scotch bottles laying on their side in that rack? If so, that's not a good idea; the high alcohol content will attack the corks and eventually cause them to fail. Scotch bottles should always be stored upright.
> 
> My 2 cents.


And yet I always thought bottles should be stored horizontal to keep the cork moist? Or does that only apply to wine with a much lower alcohol content?

I've had bottles of XOs turn bad before as the cork dried out and leaked air...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Whoa, thank you for sharing. Reading and I'm hooked. I like learning about varieties and regions, very similar to wine. Going to have to do more "research" in my time up here in the mountains.


My German brother in law collects whiskeys and probably now has 150+ bottles in his house. Talk about a fire hazard. But he usually gives me a bottle each year at Christmas, so there's that 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably like many when I first saw a Snoopy I said WTF. But now as my taste in watches has matured, or reached an all time low, I'd say give me a half dozen to go
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I reckon the Speedie is only second to the Sub when it comes to watch cred.

And any Seiko diver of course.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> You're not wrong! One of my pet peeves with Omega. They do seem to all sell out tho... somehow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's all the same watch underneath, right? So a little paint here and there and voila! A new special edition!

Doh...beaten


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> And yet I always thought bottles should be stored horizontal to keep the cork moist? Or does that *only apply to wine with a much lower alcohol content?*
> 
> I've had bottles of XOs turn bad before as the cork dried out and leaked air...


Precisely.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's a new day so time for another Linda.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I have not tried that particular Nikka, but I have a few different Nikkas going:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do Japanese single malts compare to their Scotch counterparts? I assume they're high quality but do they have the breadth of tasting characteristics too? More subtle or more over-the-top?

Thanks!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> It's all the same watch underneath, right? So a little paint here and there and voila! A new special edition!
> 
> Doh...beaten


Too much of a good thing...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm... I think you were a little hasty researching the subject; I hate to contradict you, but the above is incorrect, maybe you should have a second look in the matter
> 
> View attachment 15338227
> 
> ...


I'm not being hasty, PF. I've been on CorvetteForum for years and know a lot about the LS7 and have numerous friends with them (or who had them at one point). The lawsuit was 19 people in a class action out of thousands and thousands made. Very few people had issues stock.

With that said, it's not that there wasn't a flaw. There was. It's just that the flaw didn't become an issue unless people started modding their cars. And the main mod that would do damage was a cams swap with a lift over .600. Too much lift for the stock LS7 heads.

That's why it's easier and better to just put on a set of aftermarket heads. You can avoid being one of the handful who has issues with a stock set up and you get a much faster car. Win-win, as I said.

This just isn't a problem I'd worry about on a stock car. But my view is that an out of warranty car is fair game to mod the hell out of. So I'd easily spend $3,000-$4,000 and put in a better set of heads and a new cam (and headers - another $2,500 or so).


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> And behind every Rolex is basically one of four different movements.
> 
> Edit: women's DJ movement, men's DJ movement (and for the Day Date adds a module), Daytona movement and Skymaster movement.
> 
> ...


That is a fair point. I just don't like the "limited" tag like that Omega slaps on everything when it's just a different color Speedmaster.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's some layout in the background
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Terrible, awful layout. Good drinks and varieties in there, but FIL insists on keeping it this way.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> It's all the same watch underneath, right? So a little paint here and there and voila! A new special edition!
> 
> Doh...beaten


Who is that?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Geniuses exactly. Are you related by any chance to Hans W?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like Rolex and Swiss chocolate, so maybe?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Thoughts ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts ?


Way too Ottoman.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Terrible, awful layout. Good drinks and varieties in there, but FIL insists on keeping it this way.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Way too Ottoman.


Felt it was too much like Christmas w that red and green...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts ?


Not a big fan of ceramic and MSRP of $15.5K is a bit steep.

I am however a big fan of the Bathyscaphe ;-)

There is a nice used 2014 recently serviced example for sale at $6K on WUS (not mine of course)...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> I'm not being hasty, PF. I've been on CorvetteForum for years and know a lot about the LS7 and have numerous friends with them (or who had them at one point). The lawsuit was 19 people in a class action out of thousands and thousands made. Very few people had issues stock.
> 
> With that said, it's not that there wasn't a flaw. There was. It's just that the flaw didn't become an issue unless people started modding their cars. And the main mod that would do damage was a cams swap with a lift over .600. Too much lift for the stock LS7 heads.
> 
> ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I recall a discussion about water resistance and seem to recall that the type and number of seals were discussed as being more important that whether or not the watch had a screw down crown. So maybe the seals are different.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've got a non-screw-down-crown watch that's rated to 200m, so I never believed the "screw down crown is a must for WR" assertion to begin with.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I wonder if you compared Speedmasters with Datejusts who would come out in top.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Datejusts, easy. Especially if you include the women's sizes.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Terrible, awful layout. Good drinks and varieties in there, but FIL insists on keeping it this way.


If you're displaying your alcohol, you're not drinking it fast enough.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How do Japanese single malts compare to their Scotch counterparts? I assume they're high quality but do they have the breadth of tasting characteristics too? More subtle or more over-the-top?
> 
> Thanks!


All my Japanese whiskies are blends actually. I think the only single malts I've tried were Suntory Yamasaki. Don't remember too much about them except that I liked them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Good news! UC Santa Barbara is now offering a minor in "poverty, inequality and social justice."

It's a beautiful campus and I'm sure I can get a scholarship.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good news! UC Santa Barbara is now offering a minor in "poverty, inequality and social justice."
> 
> It's a beautiful campus and I'm sure I can get a scholarship.


The fact that it is offered only as a minor is proof that we are being systematically oppressed.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts ?


St. Patrick's Day is only once a year. It'll sit and collect dust for 364 days.










But between this and the Hulk it'd be an interesting decision.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good news! UC Santa Barbara is now offering a minor in "poverty, inequality and social justice."
> 
> It's a beautiful campus and I'm sure I can get a scholarship.


Yes just what was needed a minor that leads to nothing . Easier to move to Venezuela , Cuba, Russia they have done so well there I mean we should model ourselves against it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Latest pic


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> St. Patrick's Day is only once a year. It'll sit and collect dust for 364 days.
> 
> View attachment 15338605
> 
> ...


The more I stare at that BP the more I dislike it (still like the blue one though) but that green blows


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Latest pic


So what does your wife think about you wanting to take pictures of her wrist so often?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> So what does your wife think about you wanting to take pictures of her wrist so often?


She sent me the pics lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts ?


Honest?

I like the look, even like the green.
But it doesn't look like a $15.5k watch. At that price I'll go with a Sky Dweller.

Even the movement looks boring.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> She sent me the pics lol


Whoa!!!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Honest?
> 
> I like the look, even like the green.
> But it doesn't look like a $15.5k watch. At that price I'll go with a Sky Dweller.
> ...


Very surprised by the lack of decoration. It's like a Seiko 5 back there.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Very surprised by the lack of decoration. It's like a Seiko 5 back there.


Isn't it? I mean, people complain that Rolex movements aren't pretty...

This Blancpain takes that comment to a whole other level.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good news! UC Santa Barbara is now offering a minor in "poverty, inequality and social justice."
> 
> It's a beautiful campus and I'm sure I can get a scholarship.


I would love to know the fund source for this, how many students do it and where they get the money (scholarship, daddy, or loans).

I just assume the science and mathematics departments at UCSB must have bought everything they could ever want and have no students taking loans to attend for this to be possible.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Isn't it? I mean, people complain that Rolex movements aren't pretty...
> 
> This Blancpain takes that comment to a whole other level.


Godfrey.

And what's the problem with Blancpain? They can't supply a better NATO? That's a $5 NATO on a $15.5k watch...

There's a Chinese proverb: 觀音頭掃把腳!
Meaning: well groomed at the top, plastic sandals at the bottom...you get the picture.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> She sent me the pics lol


you trained her well ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> And what's the problem with Blancpain? They can't supply a better NATO? That's a $5 NATO on a $15.5k watch...
> 
> ...


The BP OEM NATO cost about $1,200.00 to buy...

Hence I have stuck to non OEM 23mm NATO's....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Honest?
> 
> I like the look, even like the green.
> But it doesn't look like a $15.5k watch. At that price I'll go with a Sky Dweller.
> ...


I am biased but I like the look of the movement.

I particularly like the 18K Gold rotor that has been "blackened"

In addition it has 120 hr power reserve....does not matter to me since it sits on a winder but Bro RJ would like it ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> The BP OEM NATO cost about $1,200.00 to buy...
> 
> Hence I have stuck to non OEM 23mm NATO's....


Are you serious 1200? Is this a typo


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> The BP OEM NATO cost about $1,200.00 to buy...
> 
> Hence I have stuck to non OEM 23mm NATO's....


What they charge for that NATO is obscene. It's almost like they want buyers to realize they are suckers...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> I am biased but I like the look of the movement.
> 
> I particularly like the 18K Gold rotor that has been "blackened"
> 
> In addition it has 120 hr power reserve....does not matter to me since it sits on a winder but Bro RJ would like it ;-)


Brother I do remember you have a blue dial, and I think it looks good on you, and of course you can like that movement.

But honestly it doesn't look the part, not for the price they are asking.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Honest?
> 
> I like the look, even like the green.
> But it doesn't look like a $15.5k watch. *At that price I'll go with a Sky Dweller*.
> ...


A Sky Dweller is very blingy, the BP FF Bathyscaphe is the exact opposite.

I suspect that they appeal to different segments of the watch buyer market.

I would not wear a Sky Dweller you paid me to do it -

Apologies to Sky D owners - each to his own


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> What they charge for that NATO is obscene. It's almost like they want buyers to realize they are suckers...


I already know that I am a sucker ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Brother I do remember you have a blue dial, and I think it looks good on you, and of course you can like that movement.
> 
> But honestly it doesn't look the part, not for the price they are asking.


Mine is the grey dial...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> I already know that I am a sucker ;-)


Nah, it's ok when it comes with the watch


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> Mine is the grey dial...
> 
> View attachment 15338765


Sorry my bad. Grey it is.
Do excuse my early onset dementia


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Are you serious 1200? Is this a typo


No typo.

The sailcloth strap is "only" about $250.00


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Honest?
> 
> I like the look, even like the green.
> But it doesn't look like a $15.5k watch. At that price I'll go with a Sky Dweller.
> ...


I don't think any of the Blancpain watches look like they are worth it. Nice looking pieces but look more entry level like tag or longines.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Honest?
> 
> I like the look, even like the green.
> But it doesn't look like a $15.5k watch. At that price I'll go with a Sky Dweller.
> ...


Some things are better covered up.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> No typo.
> 
> The sailcloth strap is "only" about $250.00


That's just idiotic ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't think any of the Blancpain watches look like they are worth it. Nice looking pieces but look more entry level like tag or longines.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Actually I'm sure the workmanship is up a few notches from a Tag or Longines, but aesthetically they seem a little unexciting that's all.

If a watch chooses to use a display back the movement need to look good. That's my SoOoO opinion of course.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> No typo.
> 
> The sailcloth strap is "only" about $250.00


$250 for an OEM strap is totally fine in my book if it's well made. $1,200 otoh...ouch!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Latest pic


Is it me or has her wrist shrunk. Your five digit might look better on her wrist; not that that's a topic I'd want to raise


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't think any of the Blancpain watches look like they are worth it. Nice looking pieces but look more *entry level like tag or longines.*
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Now, thems are fighting words... ;-)

I think the point is that the BP's (at least the Bathy) are supposed to look "understated"

Price tags are def not entry level, a Bathy is >10K and the 5015 is >15K...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I'm sure the workmanship is up a few notches from a Tag or Longines, but aesthetically they seem a little unexciting that's all.
> 
> If a watch chooses to use a display back the movement need to look good. That's my SoOoO opinion of course.


Dunno. We could argue fit finish and detail vs movements. Tag gets a bad rep for not great movements but they make esthetically stellar pieces. The Blancpains have no chamfers, curves, polished details or variances. Just pretty lacking of effort but still classy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Now, thems are fighting words... ;-)
> 
> I think the point is that the BP's (at least the Bathy) are supposed to look "understated"
> 
> Price tags are def not entry level, a Bathy is >10K and the 5015 is >15K...


I know man. Sorry. I find myself checking them out often but just don't dig them. They are not for everybody. I could nit pick the hell out of them but I know it's their style and identity.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is it me or has her wrist shrunk. Your five digit might look better on her wrist; not that that's a topic I'd want to raise


It does look bigger on her now , maybe I can do a swap  but she likes the jubilee a LOT more than the oyster . She thinks the oyster is too masculin


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno. We could argue fit finish and detail vs movements. Tag gets a bad rep for not great movements but they make esthetically stellar pieces. The Blancpains have no chamfers, *curves, polished details or variances*. Just pretty lacking of effort but still classy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If you want more polish, curves and bling the 5015 is the BP to go for, in addition it is sized for manly wrists at 45 mm ;-)

I was seriously thinking about flipping my 116710LN (since it is a little blingy as well) for a 5015 but decided that I want to own at least one Rolex.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Honest?
> 
> I like the look, even like the green.
> But it doesn't look like a $15.5k watch. At that price I'll go with a Sky Dweller.
> ...


But but sharks


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> you trained her well ;-)


Maybe too well


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Maybe too well


Watching you and MrsJMan makes me appreciate how my wife is happy with Pandora.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> If you want more polish, curves and bling the 5015 is the BP to go for, in addition it is sized for manly wrists at 45 mm ;-)
> 
> I was seriously thinking about flipping my 116710LN (since it is a little blingy as well) for a 5015 but decided that I want to own at least one Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 15338876


You got me on that one. Not much wrong with that one. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts ?


Looks green.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Mine is the grey dial...
> 
> View attachment 15338765


Why is your arm under the carpet?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Why is your arm under the carpet?


twss


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Why is your arm under the carpet?


It is cosy....

Donegal wool - to a sweater what Barbour is to a coat ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts ?


I'm very partial to the FF and really like the understated, clean aspects of the one you just showed. HOWEVER I think I'll take a hard pass on that bilious green. Black or blue would be OK though.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I've got a non-screw-down-crown watch that's rated to 200m, so I never believed the "screw down crown is a must for WR" assertion to begin with.


How about the Yacht Master and Daytona. Both rated to the same depth but only one has screw-down pushers. Design feature on the Daytona?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I'm very partial to the FF and really like the understated, clean aspects of the one you just showed. HOWEVER I think I'll take a hard pass on that bilious green. Black or blue would be OK though.


Feels like watch brands are deciding that Green is the new Blue.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> How about the Yacht Master and Daytona. Both rated to the same depth but only one has screw-down pushers. Design feature on the Daytona?


Hmm. Maybe the intent on the Daytona is to prevent accidental stopping? But wait, that wouldn't make sense since the YM is also a sort of stopwatch...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Haven't caught up yet, pretty busy today. Got a lightbox for business use recently but I borrow it occasionally for personal use. HAHA


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> A Sky Dweller is very blingy, the BP FF Bathyscaphe is the exact opposite.
> 
> I suspect that they appeal to different segments of the watch buyer market.
> 
> ...


I have looked at and tried on several Sky Dwellers on several occasions. I have tried to convince myself I like at least one of the various configurations but thus far have been unsuccessful. I can understand its appeal though but just not for me. And I feel only marginally better about the Daytona.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Mine is the grey dial...
> 
> View attachment 15338765


I am increasingly thinking you and I have similar tastes in watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't think any of the Blancpain watches look like they are worth it. Nice looking pieces but look more entry level like tag or longines.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You and I will have to agree to disagree on that assessment. Nothing entry level about Blancpain.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Now, thems are fighting words... ;-)
> 
> I think the point is that the BP's (at least the Bathy) are supposed to look "understated"
> 
> Price tags are def not entry level, a Bathy is >10K and the 5015 is >15K...


#neverreadahead


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I have looked at and tried on several Sky Dwellers on several occasions. I have tried to convince myself I like at least one of the various configurations but thus far have been unsuccessful. I can understand its appeal though but just not for me. And I feel only marginally better about the Daytona.


A friend of mine (real friend unlike my imaginary Smurf friend lol) has a SkyD in white and swears by it. I'm kinda meh. The blue SkyD is cool, but because of the blue dial. I would pick a blue DJ instead and skip the wait and higher price.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Haven't caught up yet, pretty busy today. Got a lightbox for business use recently but I borrow it occasionally for personal use. HAHA


Nicely done


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Feels like watch brands are deciding that Green is the new Blue.


I've noticed that too. I continue to prefer black over just about anything else, although I like the BLRO & BLNR bezel inserts.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Actually , I misspoke about the cost of the Blancpain NATO - the ceramic hardware ones a very expensive ( I believe $1,200) but the regular steel hardware ones are a mere $230.00.

I just got off the phone with the swatch group and ordered:

1x Sailcloth strap in olive = $230.00
1x NATO in Olive = $230.00

I would not normally pay that amount of money for a NATO , but have been trying for over 6 month to find an olive NATO in 23 mm so I finally gave in....


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> A friend of mine (real friend unlike my imaginary Smurf friend lol) has a SkyD in white and swears by it. I'm kinda meh. The blue SkyD is cool, but because of the blue dial. I would pick a blue DJ instead and skip the wait and higher price.


I want to like the SkyD because of the innovative way they created an annual calendar and integrated the bezel, but it's not the best looking dial.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I am increasingly thinking you and I have similar tastes in watches.


Yep - suspect so.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Actually , I misspoke about the cost of the Blancpain NATO - the ceramic hardware ones a very expensive ( I believe $1,200) but the regular steel hardware ones are a mere $230.00.
> 
> I just got off the phone with the swatch group and ordered:
> 
> ...


Your post got me thinking - what's a solid sailcloth strap SoOoO members have used for ceramic subs?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> She sent me the pics lol


She's in the habit of sending pics of herself then, is she? 😇


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I would love to know the fund source for this, how many students do it and where they get the money (scholarship, daddy, or loans).


Have you seen the strippers in the Santa Barbara area??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> The BP OEM NATO cost about $1,200.00 to buy...
> 
> Hence I have stuck to non OEM 23mm NATO's....


NFW!!!!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I would love to know the fund source for this, how many students do it and where they get the money (scholarship, daddy, or loans).
> 
> I just assume the science and mathematics departments at UCSB must have bought everything they could ever want and have no students taking loans to attend for this to be possible.


They either A) shifted money from another department or B) tapped into the endowment. They have ~$450M, so my guess is $100k - $200k to have professors focus on it and then that start up money gets replaced by student enrollment in the subject. If it fails to gain traction after 2-3 years they will start to pull back.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> If you want more polish, curves and bling the 5015 is the BP to go for, in addition it is sized for manly wrists at 45 mm ;-)
> 
> I was seriously thinking about *flipping my 116710LN* (since it is a little blingy as well) for a 5015 but decided that I want to own at least one Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 15338876


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You and I will have to agree to disagree on that assessment. Nothing entry level about Blancpain.


That's cool. Disagreement without emotion is good for the soul. Just don't get Blancpain. But I find Bremont pretty nice looking.

Doesn't really matter in my case. Watches I like and watches I would consider buying are way different. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Feels like watch brands are deciding that Green is the new Blue.


Hope not. Blue is the new Blue!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> A friend of mine (real friend unlike my imaginary Smurf friend lol) has a SkyD in white and swears by it. I'm kinda meh. The blue SkyD is cool, but because of the blue dial. I would pick a blue DJ instead and skip the wait and higher price.


It's an odd watch for sure. That fluted bezel just makes it entirely too busy with everything else it has going on.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> A friend of mine (real friend unlike my imaginary Smurf friend lol) has a SkyD in white and swears by it. I'm kinda meh. The blue SkyD is cool, but because of the blue dial. I would pick a blue DJ instead and skip the wait and higher price.


Ditto... I don't even know what created the hype of this watch, it's just an oversized DJ with a busy dial that clashes with the Rolex spirit, and everybody agreed that the blue one, and only the blue is the one to have; I remember seeing on TRF a guy that had a black one, but was over the moon when he received the blue one, and said that he was putting the black one for sale because he only bought it as a palliative while waiting for the blue... speaking of blue, Bro Mav, even though I gave us away on the Smurf vs Tudor thread, do you want to bet that the advices will keep coming?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts ?


Mixed feelings... i reckon cant say for sure until seen in person.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hope not. Blue is the new Blue!


Cue Tiffany

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I want to like the SkyD because of the innovative way they created an annual calendar and integrated the bezel, but it's not the best looking dial.


This^

I think I like the SkyD because of the way they incorporated the bezel into the operation of the annual calendar and GMT function.

Other than that it's a Datejust on steroids, and not in the prettiest presentation... I wouldn't mind having one with a blue dial though.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ditto... I don't even know what created the hype of this watch, it's just an oversized DJ with a busy dial that clashes with the Rolex spirit, and everybody agreed that the blue one, and only the blue is the one to have; I remember seeing on TRF a guy that had a black one, but was over the moon when he received the blue one, and said that he was putting the black one for sale because he only bought it as a palliative while waiting for the blue... speaking of blue, Bro Mav, even though I gave us away on the Smurf vs Tudor thread, do you want to bet that the advices will keep coming?


I like the blue one. I even like the others, too, but their size is inexcusable to me. I'll take your analogy a step further and call the Sky Dweller the Yachtmaster II of DJs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> That's cool. Disagreement without emotion is good for the soul. Just don't get Blancpain. But I find Bremont pretty nice looking.
> 
> Doesn't really matter in my case. Watches I like and watches I would consider buying are way different. Lol
> 
> ...


I've owned one Bremont but sold it after a short period of time. Don't miss it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Mixed feelings... i reckon cant say for sure until seen in person.


Always the diplomat.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

This is the worst one









Big clunky and a ten min count down wtf for and that bezel please NO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I like the blue one. I even like the others, too, but their size is inexcusable to me. *I'll take your analogy a step further and call the Sky Dweller the Yachtmaster II of DJs.*


I can dig that. The SkyD has the advantage of a "standard" fluted bezel that doesn't say "SKY DWELLER" on it, but it still sure is fat slug.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> This is the worst one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see one -- just one -- racing yacht captain who says they use the timer.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> This is the worst one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just need to see it in yellow gold and with diamonds.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> This is the worst one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says "YACHT-MASTER II" because "ROLEX ROLEX" was too short and "ROLEX ROLEX ROLEX" was too long.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I want to see one -- just one -- racing yacht captain who says they use the timer.


If you find one I guarantee that he'll be sitting in the club and not racing a yacht. The start of a race is down to a fraction of a second and there's no way you're looking at a small watch on your wrist when you're trying not to collide with another boat and you've got a big digital display.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> They either A) shifted money from another department or B) tapped into the endowment. They have ~$450M, so my guess is $100k - $200k to have professors focus on it and then that start up money gets replaced by student enrollment in the subject. If it fails to gain traction after 2-3 years they will start to pull back.


100-200k?? No way the "poverty and social justice" track gets done so cheap! That is at LEAST a 500k/year full professorship plus several TAs.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ditto... I don't even know what created the hype of this watch, it's just an oversized DJ with a busy dial that clashes with the Rolex spirit, and everybody agreed that the blue one, and only the blue is the one to have; I remember seeing on TRF a guy that had a black one, but was over the moon when he received the blue one, and said that he was putting the black one for sale because he only bought it as a palliative while waiting for the blue... speaking of blue, Bro Mav, even though I gave us away on the Smurf vs Tudor thread, do you want to bet that the advices will keep coming?


For sure! If nothing else, our little social experiment proves that everyone have an opinion.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You just need to see it in yellow gold and with diamonds.











Magnificent


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> A Sky Dweller is very blingy, the BP FF Bathyscaphe is the exact opposite.
> 
> I suspect that they appeal to different segments of the watch buyer market.
> 
> ...


I'd wear a skydweller if they paid me. Not if they didn't.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> No typo.
> 
> The sailcloth strap is "only" about $250.00


This makes no sense. Take a 0 off the nato and it would be understandable but still too pricey.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I usually despise the iced out Rolex look... but I saw this Date Just at the Rolex Boutique in Rome last March (2019) and I didn't hate it. Would never wear it, but can see the appeal of something like this. More tasteful than most...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I usually despise the iced out Rolex look... but I saw this Date Just at the Rolex Boutique in Rome last March (2019) and I didn't hate it. Would never wear it, but can see the appeal of something like this. More tasteful than most...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know you would never wear it; it's a Pearlmaster 39, a women's watch


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> For sure! If nothing else, our little social experiment proves that everyone have an opinion.


...and we respect everyone's opinion! Now, what's the next experiment, any ideas?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Magnificent


See? Most attractive watch Rolex has ever made. At the very least the YACHT-MASTER II is gone.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Cue Tiffany
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Right you are!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> This^
> 
> I think I like the SkyD because of the way they incorporated the bezel into the operation of the annual calendar and GMT function.
> 
> Other than that it's a Datejust on steroids, and not in the prettiest presentation... I wouldn't mind having one with a blue dial though.


That's s dude...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of Pac-Man...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> ...and we respect everyone's opinion! Now, what's the next experiment, any ideas?


Here are some ideas...

The ultimate debate between Rolex, Tudor, Omega and Grand Seiko (although this one may turn very serious very quick)
Should I sell my Sub for 100 Invitcas?
I got this Sub homage and it's so much better!
Should I bedazzle my Daytona? Not ice, BEDAZZLE!
Trade my PN Daytona for a BB Chrono?

Thoughts?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Here are some ideas...
> 
> The ultimate debate between Rolex, Tudor, Omega and Grand Seiko (although this one may turn very serious very quick)
> Should I sell my Sub for 100 Invitcas?
> ...


How about :

Did you feel more self-confident when you upgraded from Tudor to Rolex?
Did Rolex ownership boosted your self-estime?
Why pay more for a Rolex when you can have an even better Tudor?
Is it true that Oysterflex Rolexes were made for those who can't really afford PM?
Do Grand Seiko owners drive Lexus?
Why waisting money on Tudor and Omega instead of saving for a Rolex?
Do you still want a Sport Rolex now that they are available to the masses?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweden ain't doin so hot?









Sweden Has Become the World’s Cautionary Tale (Published 2020)


Its decision to carry on in the face of the pandemic has yielded a surge of deaths without sparing its economy from damage — a red flag as the United States and Britain move to lift lockdowns.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Kind of like this ,scary ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Kind of like this ,scary ?


yes


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Always the diplomat.


No mate, couldn't make a decision. There are some watches which looks good in pics and be crap when you see in real and there are some which is other way around.

This particular one is like : Dont like - but dont hate...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

So I accidentally left my scotch glass in the office last night after working. I'm in there now, went for a pour, and noticed this incredible smell of vanilla in the glass from the night before. Really, really like this Dalwhinnie now. Possibly new favorite.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about :
> 
> Did you feel more self-confident when you upgraded from Tudor to Rolex?
> Did Rolex ownership boosted your self-estime?
> ...


I find this one particularly interesting. Considering my personal experience, none of my Tudors had any problems but both my Rolexes had to go back to RSC within the relatively short time I've owned them.

My 216570 had to go back only a month into ownership due to a sticky date half-flip, aka Tudor GMT. And my 214270 developed a low amplitude issue, causing it to run fast, and required a full movement overhaul only 4 years into ownership.

Both the Heritage Ranger and the Black Bay are better timekeepers compared to the above two.

Luck of the draw? Higher expectations with the Rolex name/guarantee?

Almost sounds like this will be my first post in the proposed thread...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Sweden ain't doin so hot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Several countries have higher death rates per 1M. Seems like I read that same article a while back.

1 San Marino2Belgium3Andorra4UK5Spain6Italy


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Kind of like this ,scary ?


Somewhat, yes.

I actually owned a 38mm steel double eagle constellation with silver dial and I liked it. Would have kept it longer but the butterfly clasp would not fit me right. It wore larger than the 38mm would suggest. It was classy.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Kind of like this ,scary ?


Yes, definitely. I don't know JMan, but you don't seem to be yourself lately... I don't know much about the human psychology, I'll let Bro Gun weigh in, but I have the impression that you are suffering from a kind of PTSD... I don't know what traumatic experience you lived lately, only you can tell; taking a wild guess, were you waiting for a long time for something to happen, then some higher force unexpectedly influenced the outcome causing you to retreat behind a fence of self pain infliction to trump the real pain you're feeling but aren't allowed to express?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, definitely. I don't know JMan, but you don't seem to be yourself lately... I don't know much about the human psychology, I'll let Bro Gun weigh in, but I have the impression that you are suffering from a kind of PTSD... I don't know what traumatic experience you lived lately, only you can tell; taking a wild guess, were you waiting for a long time for something to happen, then some higher force unexpectedly influenced the outcome causing you to retreat behind a fence of self pain infliction to trump the real pain you're feeling but aren't allowed to express?


At least it doesn't have a helium escape valve. I half expect Omega to start putting them on DeVilles.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Kind of like this ,scary ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Kind of like this ,scary ?


Scary, no. It looks like they are reusing old Speedy Mark 2 cases, so it would look nice sitting in your watch box next to your Speedy.

Some of the ladies designs don't look too bad but for a gents Constellation I'll stay with the 1950s Pie-Pans.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Someone wrote here about beautiful shirts. I've loved worms since I was a child that I got stung by a bumblebee. The erythema is strong and the paw is swollen.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Here are some ideas...
> 
> The ultimate debate between Rolex, Tudor, Omega and Grand Seiko (although this one may turn very serious very quick)
> Should I sell my Sub for 100 Invitcas?
> ...





Panerol Forte said:


> How about :
> 
> Did you feel more self-confident when you upgraded from Tudor to Rolex?
> Did Rolex ownership boosted your self-estime?
> ...


Looks like the first one is a HIT! 

It's reply #169...









Sell a Rolex Sub Smurf for a Tudor BB58 Blue?


So a friend of mine has a Rolex Sub Smurf and is seriously considering selling it for the new Tudor BB58 blue! What would you do? Price aside which one would you choose and why? I would buy the Orient and pocket the difference.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like the first one is a HIT!
> 
> It's reply #169...
> 
> ...


I left a comment on his channel, but it disappeared within seconds of publishing it, maybe he didn't like it 🤔


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Someone wrote here about beautiful shirts. I've loved worms since I was a child that I got stung by a bumblebee. The erythema is strong and the paw is swollen.


Ouch... that must hurt 😱


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Several countries have higher death rates per 1M. Seems like I read that same article a while back.
> 
> 1 San Marino2Belgium3Andorra4UK5Spain6Italy


What I heard from some swedes is the death toll is massively concentrated on their immigrant population. Whether it is the vitamin D deficiency, living conditions, or something else is unclear.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ouch... that must hurt 😱


It hurts and swells more and more!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> It hurts and swells more and more!


You have to rub it with garlic, it's very efficient, it will ease the swelling and pain. Take a garlic bulb, cut it in half that way, and rub it, it should act quite fast. It works, trust me, already tried it.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> You have to rub it with garlic, it's very efficient, it will ease the swelling and pain. Take a garlic bulb, cut it in half that way, and rub it, it should act quite fast. It works, trust me, already tried it.
> 
> View attachment 15339975


Thanks for the hint. In the morning I smeared with onions, because only I had the antiallergic ointment at home. Now I am at work, I tried a compress from young breasts - everything has grown even more !!! 

Returning home I will buy a clove of garlic and I will do as you wrote ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> Sweden ain't doin so hot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked "like" as acknowledgement, not as "I like Sweden getting sick." My experimental mind is almost glad that they did it this way, because it provides a data point covering what happens if a population takes no real measures to do anything. But I wish it didn't cost people's lives.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Thanks for the hint. In the morning I smeared with onions, because only I had the antiallergic ointment at home. Now I am at work, I tried a compress from young breasts - everything has grown even more !!!
> 
> Returning home I will buy a clove of garlic and I will do as you wrote ...


Lol... onions don't work, breasts make you forget the pain, garlic will relief the pain, but will scare away the breasts; your choices, chose wisely


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Kind of like this ,scary ?


Extra confusing. Sporty business-dressy watch? Isn't that what the AT is? Or maybe the Globemaster? Ehhhh.... I guess it falls in line with Omega's shotgun approach to the product grid.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... onions don't work, breasts make you forget the pain, garlic will relief the pain, but will scare away the breasts; your choices, chose wisely


If that's the case I say let it hurt! As long as the breasts keep coming!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I left a comment on his channel, but it disappeared within seconds of publishing it, maybe he didn't like it


So what was the comment?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, definitely. I don't know JMan, but you don't seem to be yourself lately... I don't know much about the human psychology, I'll let Bro Gun weigh in, but I have the impression that you are suffering from a kind of PTSD... I don't know what traumatic experience you lived lately, only you can tell; taking a wild guess, were you waiting for a long time for something to happen, then some higher force unexpectedly influenced the outcome causing you to retreat behind a fence of self pain infliction to trump the real pain you're feeling but aren't allowed to express?


Hum  k then. Just saw it on abtw and while I would not buy it I think it had some charm to it and apparently the best selling collection Omega has...who would have thought. Heading home this morning so I shall see the blro in the metal soon  aside from that all good


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tried my hand at cooking again tonight - meat crab (or is it stone crab?) stir-fried in XO sauce with green scallions and a touch of ginger. Flambé with a touch of cognac for the finish.

Mrs Mui says it's yummy!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Hum  k then. Just saw it on abtw and while I would not buy it I think it had some charm to it and apparently the best selling collection Omega has...who would have thought. Heading home this morning so I shall see the blro in the metal soon  aside from that all good


Hang on, you got your wife the BLRO and weren't even around to "enjoy" the experience?

Too late, the gift euphoria is over, now you gotta buy her something else


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Hum  k then. Just saw it on abtw and while I would not buy it I think it had some charm to it and apparently the best selling collection Omega has...who would have thought. Heading home this morning so I shall see the blro in the metal soon  aside from that all good


I was referring to the BLRO that was snatched by a higher power (Mrs. JMan); BT is right, I should use concise writing and go straight to the point 🧐


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Lucky you aren't allergic.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> So what was the comment?


In short, that it was a joke/experiment, that he was gullible to believe that someone would trade a Smurf, or any Sub for a Tudor, that he must be one of the Tudor voters, and I put the link to the thread, yadi, yadi, yada...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Hang on, you got your wife the BLRO and weren't even around to "enjoy" the experience?
> 
> Too late, the gift euphoria is over, now you gotta buy her something else


She opened tried , sized and pictured and I just shared pics  
Maybe I can convince her to get something else while I enjoy it ....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I was referring to the BLRO that was snatched by a higher power (Mrs. JMan); BT is right, I should use concise writing and go straight to the point


Follow BT's advice


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> In short, that it was a joke/experiment, that he was gullible to believe that someone would trade a Smurf, or any Sub for a Tudor, that he must be one of the Tudor voters, and I put the link to the thread, yadi, yadi, yada...


Got it. So basically you hurt his feelings and broke his heart of glass...shame on you brother PF


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Got it. So basically you hurt his feelings and broke his heart of glass...shame on you brother PF


In fact, I left the comment under my WUS handle, so he must have recognized me and acted swiftly by deleting my comment in fear of having the rest of OoO invading his channel 🤣

Edit: I wonder what is his handle on WUS, any idea?

ReEdit: my post suddenly reappeared... that's weird 🤔


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> She opened tried , sized and pictured and I just shared pics
> Maybe I can convince her to get something else while I enjoy it ....


I know where she can get more stuff... 😇


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Paella anyone?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I reckon the Speedie is only second to the Sub when it comes to watch cred.
> 
> And any Seiko diver of course.


The Real James Bond was Balkan - Duško Popov - WW2 Biography Special - YouTube

Dusko Popov's the man, legendary Bulkan, the REAL James Bond.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know where she can get more stuff... 😇


Or he can simply get another BLRO, I know one for sale for $28.5K (shirt not included)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Paella anyone?
> 
> View attachment 15340155


That looks pretty excellent. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> So what was the comment?


It magically reappeared


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> It magically reappeared
> View attachment 15340212


Looks like we're under closer monitoring from blogger in question than we thought? 

That comment wasn't so bad. But just between you and I, I think if I had a BB58 I'd probably go with the blue and get rid of the black. There are thousands of good looking black-dialed watches out there, but not too many make a blue watch like Rolex and Tudor. And yes of course no sane person will trade away a Smurf for a BB Blue, but since I won't be getting a Smurf a BB Blue probably makes sense.

Sorry, no idea on his handle.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol, and to think that it is spring last year, when a colleague picked up two items from the boutique, he wanted to give one friendly to me for $ 14k, and I refused. 
The older the man, the more stupid he gets.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like we're under closer monitoring from blogger in question than we thought?
> 
> That comment wasn't so bad. But just between you and I, I think if I had a BB58 I'd probably go with the blue and get rid of the black. There are thousands of good looking black-dialed watches out there, but not too many make a blue watch like Rolex and Tudor. And yes of course no sane person will trade away a Smurf for a BB Blue, but since I won't be getting a Smurf a BB Blue probably makes sense.
> 
> Sorry, no idea on his handle.


Bro Dick, we have seen too many coincidences in the past to still qualify as coincidences; we are monitered by different medias for ideas and knowledge 🧐


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

What do you guys think? Do you think Yema has an obligation to oblige and authorize a refund?









Yema Watches 🤬


Never felt the need to talk about bad service I may have received in the past , Yema however are the worst company I have ever had the misfortune to buy from . Story so far , I pre-ordered the new Superman63 on Monday ,said shipping end of July , I had an unexpected expense that night so...




www.watchuseek.com





By the way I think a little bit of extra information is needed to make that decision. Yema offer customers the choice of any specific number in their limited editions as long as that number wasn't taken. Meaning, Yema would be out of pocket, at least for the engraved caseback, for that particular number if he returns the watch and then no one else chooses that number.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, we have seen too many coincidences in the past to still qualify as coincidences; we are monitered by different medias for ideas and knowledge


Right, best be careful


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Panerol, and to think that it is spring last year, when a colleague picked up two items from the boutique, he wanted to give one friendly to me for $ 14k, and I refused.
> The older the man, the more stupid he gets.


No Mario, it's not really worth $28.5K, we're referring to a recent auction in which the BLRO supposedly sold for this price, but the prices of the auction do not reflect reality for most of the watches that were sold at this auction


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like the first one is a HIT!
> 
> It's reply #169...
> 
> ...


I wonder what he said, haven't watched it yet.



Panerol Forte said:


> I left a comment on his channel, but it disappeared within seconds of publishing it, maybe he didn't like it ?


He's kinda a douche with strict moderating of his comments. His groupies downvoted one of my videos and left a comment accusing me of copying his music. LOL. Then someone DM'ed me on IG, saying that the guy himself told his groupies to downvote my videos. OK...

I ignored it, never responded and didn't want to get pulled into some made up drama. I rarely watch his stuff anyways.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's another hot day here...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I wonder what he said, haven't watched it yet.
> 
> He's kinda a douche with strict moderating of his comments. His groupies downvoted one of my videos and left a comment accusing me of copying his music. LOL. Then someone DM'ed me on IG, saying that the guy himself told his groupies to downvote my videos. OK...
> 
> I ignored it, never responded and didn't want to get pulled into some made up drama. I rarely watch his stuff anyways.


Best course of action is to ignore these people, absolutely not worth it.

I have watched a couple of his videos before. To be totally honest I think I tend to agree with Jenni Elle more and much prefer her videos.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about :
> 
> Did you feel more self-confident when you upgraded from Tudor to Rolex?
> Did Rolex ownership boosted your self-estime?
> ...





mui.richard said:


> I find this one particularly interesting. Considering my personal experience, none of my Tudors had any problems but both my Rolexes had to go back to RSC within the relatively short time I've owned them.
> 
> My 216570 had to go back only a month into ownership due to a sticky date half-flip, aka Tudor GMT. And my 214270 developed a low amplitude issue, causing it to run fast, and required a full movement overhaul only 4 years into ownership.
> 
> ...


Enjoy! Why pay more for a Rolex when you can have an even...

If the mods come for me, you people better back me up!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Enjoy! Why pay more for a Rolex when you can have an even...
> 
> If the mods come for me, you people better back me up!


Within 3 minutes you already have your first "customer"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Enjoy! Why pay more for a Rolex when you can have an even...
> 
> If the mods come for me, you people better back me up!


Can't handle the rep you're building? 

Of course we'll back you!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> It magically reappeared
> View attachment 15340212


My guess is that he has some auto moderating turned on, which is triggered by some words, and he approved your comment so it re-appeared.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Can't handle the rep you're building?
> 
> Of course we'll back you!


Building or destroying? LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Another shot in the lightbox...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> My guess is that he has some auto moderating turned on, which is triggered by some words, and he approved your comment so it re-appeared.


Oh I see... it disappeared quite fast after I posted it, it must be what you said


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Within 3 minutes you already have your first "customer"


Godfrey

Just replied to the thread, let's see how the "fans" will react!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Did any of you guys know this brand by Citizen?









LINE UP｜CAMPANOLA カンパノラ オフィシャルサイト｜CITIZEN シチズン腕時計


時を愉しむ。その奥深い世界へ、ようこそ。他のどこにもない唯一無二の時計、カンパノラをあなたの腕に。




campanola.jp


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Clicked "like" as acknowledgement, not as "I like Sweden getting sick." My experimental mind is almost glad that they did it this way, because it provides a data point covering what happens if a population takes no real measures to do anything. But I wish it didn't cost people's lives.


Well we have different examples too... NJ NY 3x Sweden in both deaths and cases. Suspect density had some influence there. Oth we have SD who operated much like Sweden with low density and 1/5 death rate of Sweden.

I don't hold out much hope of finding out if OJ did it but I hope to read post analysis of COVID-19 before I go.

FWIW I'm past my time frame from my trip and all is well.
Gotta get geared up to plan next.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Within 3 minutes you already have your first "customer"


Customers or victims?

It'll be epic if every SoOoO brother picks a topic from the aforementioned lists from PF and I and starts that thread.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> You have to rub it with garlic, it's very efficient, it will ease the swelling and pain. Take a garlic bulb, cut it in half that way, and rub it, it should act quite fast. It works, trust me, already tried it.
> 
> View attachment 15339975


Aha, now we know PF is _not _a vampire!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know where she can get more stuff...


Yeah but she now decided to paint the house so here goes that next watch ....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Did any of you guys know this brand by Citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen ads in watch mags. Never paid attention to them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


>


Did you wake up outside and decide to take a pic of your watch?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> No Mario, it's not really worth $28.5K, we're referring to a recent auction in which the BLRO supposedly sold for this price, but the prices of the auction do not reflect reality for most of the watches that were sold at this auction


But I heard that the buyer got one box and two sets of papers. One with the price he paid and the other with the price that he told his wife. His wife was still upset that he spent 3k on a watch 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Gotta say you're pretty consistent with your watch backgrounds. Another season another watch

Looking good. Now you can take the handcuffs off of Mrs Jman.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Seriously?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

After exactly a three month wait for watch straps from the US my son was finally about to get the vintage Seamaster (1961) that I bought back in March.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Joint venture









Must say they blro is brilliant but she likes the blro more even though the 16710 fits her better right right


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Joint venture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck with trying to convince her ... ;-)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Joint venture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple that plays together stays together
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
Until they're using the same watch fund.

Try putting your 5 digit on a jubilee from Uncle Seiko or Strapcode, if they make one.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> good luck with trying to convince her ... ;-)


It isn't working already swapped back


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> A couple that plays together stays together
> .
> .
> .
> ...


She doesn't like the bezel color of the aluminum Pepsi


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Joint venture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's done! This is a typical switcheroo, soooo much expected


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> And it's done! This is a typical switcheroo, soooo much expected


Keep reading


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Seriously?


Hey, is this one of those non-US sites that uses a comma, rather than a period??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Joint venture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You keep talking like that and she may wind up with both!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Keep reading


Well, at least you tried


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Best course of action is to ignore these people, absolutely not worth it.
> 
> I have watched a couple of his videos before. To be totally honest I think I tend to agree with Jenni Elle more and much prefer her videos.


Jenni elle's video's are good.. I started watching her videos recently.. Its good


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> She doesn't like the bezel color of the aluminum Pepsi


Really. Besides the size I thought the brighter bezel looked good on her.

Oh well, at least your Speedy is safe now.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, is this one of those non-US sites that uses a comma, rather than a period??


That's the only sane explanation but who thinks watch prices are sane

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah but she now decided to paint the house so here goes that next watch ....


Oh she's smarter than you. Get that new watch before bringing up the house painting thing. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Joint venture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just swap bracelets.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, at least you tried


I can't take it back it is hers and I don't need it anyways so she is happy I am happy now painting the house not too thrilled about it but whatever she will be happy so hey I will get some bonus points for that too


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh she's smarter than you. Get that new watch before bringing up the house painting thing.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ok I never said this but yes she is smarter than me in some ways ...but I never ever said this


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> No Mario, it's not really worth $28.5K, we're referring to a recent auction in which the BLRO supposedly sold for this price, but the prices of the auction do not reflect reality for most of the watches that were sold at this auction


An old saying says that a watch is worth as much as anyone will want to pay for it.

As for the new Pepsi, the bubble is constantly pumped ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

A GO day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Contrasting inner cuff of same shirt, for bonus points.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> An old saying says that a watch is worth as much as anyone will want to pay for it.
> 
> As for the new Pepsi, the bubble is constantly pumped ...


Another old saying says that a fool and his money are soon parted


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Have any of you paid attention to the newish SRPD line? Not sure how many combinations and variances they offer but they are not bad. Only drawback is weak water resistance. No screw down crown but everything else is pretty nice.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope I haven't just "started something" in the _Official Speedmaster Club Thread_ over in the Omega forums 

* Official Speedmaster Club Thread *
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...p[/URL]"]* Official Speedmaster Club Thread *
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Have any of you paid attention to the newish SRPD line? Not sure how many combinations and variances they offer but they are not bad. Only drawback is weak water resistance. No screw down crown but everything else is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have gone diving with a Seiko 5 and not had any issues with water entering the watch. I think the 100m WR is good enough.

The new line is nice but prices have gone up and is not the value watch it once was.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have gone diving with a Seiko 5 and not had any issues with water entering the watch. I think the 100m WR is good enough.
> 
> The new line is nice but prices have gone up and is not the value watch it once was.


That's why I was asking about these specifically. This line ranges under $250 and comes in a bunch of great color combinations.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Did any of you guys know this brand by Citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit, but I hadn't seen the ones with the hand-painted shell-inlaid dials before. Not as elegant as some of the Credor models, but very interesting.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's why I was asking about these specifically. This line ranges under $250 and comes in a bunch of great color combinations.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The original intent of Seiko in building the 5 range is to bring an affordable self winding automatic watch with day, date, water resistance, recessed crown in a hardy casing, to the masses.

Lately, they have gone up market and while still affordable, i think they lost the "value" plot. That is because due to the basic movement in one of them, you don't service the 5 and simply wear it till it stops and buy another.

At that kind of prices - $250 - you will be forced to consider alternatives like a quartz or an Orient diver watch that will provide the same time keeping ability and provide much greater value.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Have any of you paid attention to the newish SRPD line? Not sure how many combinations and variances they offer but they are not bad. Only drawback is weak water resistance. No screw down crown but everything else is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the green one.










Kinda cool, my only major criticism is the lack of a screw down crown. I am replacing it with the new Willard.

Are you thinking of getting one?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh boy. I see the newbie member Savage Papi 187 has started another stupid thread.

He started two threads asking about Datejust vs OP and called me judgemental after i mentioned that it was exactly the same thread he started two days earlier. So i went to delete every post in his thread. He also called Higgs Boson “no class”. Higgs is one of the nicest people here in WUS. 

He has now started a new thread asking for a low profile/cheap watch. Pfft.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh boy. I see the newbie member Savage Papi 187 has started another stupid thread.
> 
> He started two threads asking about Datejust vs OP and called me judgemental after i mentioned that it was exactly the same thread he started two days earlier. So i went to delete every post in his thread. He also called Higgs Boson "no class". Higgs is one of the nicest people here in WUS.
> 
> He has now started a new thread asking for a low profile/cheap watch. Pfft.


With a username like "Savage Papi 187" that's almost more tame than I expected...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

@mav ... another car thread hahaha

WRUD (Driving)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to..._type=t&link_source=app[/URL]"]WRUD (Driving)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mav ... another car thread hahaha
> 
> WRUD (Driving)
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to..._type=t&link_source=app[/URL]"]WRUD (Driving)
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just posted my M4 bro!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh boy. I see the newbie member Savage Papi 187 has started another stupid thread.
> 
> He started two threads asking about Datejust vs OP and called me judgemental after i mentioned that it was exactly the same thread he started two days earlier. So i went to delete every post in his thread. He also called Higgs Boson "no class". Higgs is one of the nicest people here in WUS.
> 
> He has now started a new thread asking for a low profile/cheap watch. Pfft.


What?! He said something bad about Higgs? He's definitely one of the good ones here, well besides you good people of OoO. I'm gonna go f with that dude.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

He picked up his CHNR today. I think he's quite happy. He also got a new hat.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> A bit, but I hadn't seen the ones with the hand-painted shell-inlaid dials before. Not as elegant as some of the Credor models, but very interesting.


They make really cool stuff. This is my favorite:









NZ0000-15F｜メカニカルコレクション｜CAMPANOLA カンパノラ オフィシャルサイト｜CITIZEN シチズン腕時計


時を愉しむ。その奥深い世界へ、ようこそ。他のどこにもない唯一無二の時計、カンパノラをあなたの腕に。




campanola.jp


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> What?! He said something bad about Higgs? He's definitely one of the good ones here, well besides you good people of OoO. I'm gonna go f with that dude.


Yeah, check out his threads of DJ v OP.

He was dead set on the DJ and everyone provided their opinion and when it didn't suit him, he will call out as no class or judgemental. I have just ignored him and won't be participating in any of his dumb threads.

Matt jumped to my defence when he called me judgmental but I decided to delete all my posts since he didn't deserve any air time from me. Could not cared less for an oxygen thief like him.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15340880
> 
> 
> He picked up his CHNR today. I think he's quite happy. He also got a new hat.


Is that your dad? Why does he look like that?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Kind of like this ,scary ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mav ... another car thread hahaha
> 
> WRUD (Driving)
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to..._type=t&link_source=app[/URL]"]WRUD (Driving)
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





mav said:


> Just posted my M4 bro!


Not sure if any of you noticed it but the great Daument dropped in and Daumented that thread with a.... lawnmower. 

In case the link doesn't work for any of the OoO brothers, the thread is in the Public Forum.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Thanks for the hint. In the morning I smeared with onions, because only I had the antiallergic ointment at home. Now I am at work, I tried a compress from young breasts - everything has grown even more !!!
> 
> Returning home I will buy a clove of garlic and I will do as you wrote ...


Take two aspirin, apply warm compresses and call me next week if it's no better.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not sure if any of you noticed it but the great Daument dropped in and Daumented that thread with a.... lawnmower.
> 
> In case the link doesn't work for any of the OoO brothers, the thread is in the Public Forum.


Link: WRUD (Driving)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


I like Mrs. JMAN's Pepsi GMT better though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15340880
> 
> 
> He picked up his CHNR today. I think he's quite happy. He also got a new hat.


He looks pretty happy. And his upper teeth are perfect. Or is it one big tooth?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Joint venture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since the 16710 has five links on the 6:00 side whereas the BLRO has only four links, of course the BLRO fits better.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> The Real James Bond was Balkan - Duško Popov - WW2 Biography Special - YouTube
> 
> Dusko Popov's the man, legendary Bulkan, the REAL James Bond.


And you wonder why I love James Bond. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

All of you guys have my LN feeling pedestrian! Pepsi, Batman, Root Beer, oh my!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> It magically reappeared
> View attachment 15340212


And I totally agree with you. The original sh*ts on the new blue.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Best course of action is to ignore these people, absolutely not worth it.
> 
> I have watched a couple of his videos before. To be totally honest I think I tend to agree with Jenni Elle more and much prefer her videos.


Adrian is a gibberer. He comes across as a putz at times. Some of his content is good but he has limited knowledge on time pieces. He has improved but rambles too much and shows his face more than the watches he reviews. Jenni Elle is the exception. Everyone else need not show their face like the Oral B dentist.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> The Real James Bond was Balkan - Duško Popov - WW2 Biography Special - YouTube
> 
> Dusko Popov's the man, legendary Bulkan, the REAL James Bond.


I sent it to @JimmyMack75 and he replied:

"Rakija martini. Shaken, not Serbed."

LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Take two aspirin, apply warm compresses and call me next week if it's no better.


That squirting....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> He looks pretty happy. And his upper teeth are perfect. Or is it one big tooth?


A dentist's dream. No worries about food stuck in between the teeth.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> I have the green one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not. I kinda dig them though. Big blue is enough Seiko for now.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That squirting....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


>


@sportura, see what you're missing here??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We need more pics of Candice too.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that your dad? Why does he look like that?


We both have giant heads.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need more pics of Candice too.
> 
> View attachment 15340953


Speaking of Candice... Here's another marketing campaign that I worked on during my Misfit days.










Like with Candice, I couldn't go to Miranda's photoshoot but worked on the resulting digital assets.  Fun campaign and fun times.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, see what you're missing here??


He must be busy holding press conferences in New York. He hasn't got time to come here to post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need more pics of Candice too.


Whilst skimming quickly through the posts, i thought I saw you write that "We need more pics of Candida too."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> We both have giant heads.




Umm...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More harvesting by Mrs. BSF...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> He looks pretty happy. And his upper teeth are perfect. Or is it one big tooth?


The answer to that is "Yes."


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Have we had any goat gifs lately?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> They make really cool stuff. This is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks this link finally worked. They look like interesting dress watches but I couldn't find an English page so it's difficult to understand how they are made, etc.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that your dad? Why does he look like that?


Obviously, he glad he's got a new toy. When he awakes he'll be wondering what he did to his son that he's led him down this rabbit hole.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More harvesting by Mrs. BSF...
> 
> View attachment 15341155


Letting your feminine side bloom!

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Obviously, he glad he's got a new toy. When he awakes he'll be wondering what he did to his son that he's led him down this rabbit hole.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I wonder if he will still be glad buying those Rolexes under the influence of his dear son the day he will stumble on one of those


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

You have more and more cases in the United States.

So I throw in a sneeze instruction in a pandemic era.

If it offends someone or is too vulgar, please remove or give me a signal - I will remove it myself soon!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

That’s a gold medal sneeze.

Never seen a European sneeze like that before nor during this pandemic - some things ARE better in the US.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> You have more and more cases in the United States.
> 
> So I throw in a sneeze instruction in a pandemic era.
> 
> If it offends someone or is too vulgar, please remove or give me a signal - I will remove it myself soon!


Remove quickly, it's against forum rules, you might get an infraction from the moderator


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Remove quickly, it's against forum rules, you might get an infraction from the moderator


I removed.
However, I think that this way of sneezing is better than in a mask.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> The answer to that is "Yes."


Yes, he looks happy

Or

Yes, he has a single big tooth?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Obviously, he glad he's got a new toy. When he awakes he'll be wondering what he did to his son that he's led him down this rabbit hole.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


LOL. 

I know right? I wonder when he will awake since his face is now a big smiley emoji


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Take two aspirin, apply warm compresses and call me next week if it's no better.


It's not easy. The paw was swollen completely. You must give the steroid an injection. Fortunately, Batman is with me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> It's not easy. The paw was swollen completely. You must give the steroid an injection. Fortunately, Batman is with me.


Wow, it seems you had a strong allergic reaction: the injection is glucocorticoids, a type of corticosteroid hormone, the pills are an antihistamine, and the cream is a corticosteroid. Should have listened to me and rubbed garlic immediately instead of eating onions while playing with boobies!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wow, it seems you had a strong allergic reaction: the injection is glucocorticoids, a type of corticosteroid hormone, the pills are an antihistamine, and the cream is a corticosteroid. Should have listened to me and rubbed garlic immediately instead of eating onions while playing with boobies!


Man learns his whole life. I chose young breasts over stinking garlic and now I suffer.

In old age I learned that I am allergic to bumble bee venom ...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I wonder if he will still be glad buying those Rolexes under the influence of his dear son the day he will stumble on one of those
> 
> View attachment 15341444


I like how you changed it.

PP, just...their smugness and arrogance. So irritating.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I like how you changed it.
> 
> PP, just...their smugness and arrogance. So irritating.


Thanks... I have already seen some nice ones, but couldn't find them online (maybe PP paid Google to bury them), had to make my own


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I removed.
> However, I think that this way of sneezing is better than in a mask.


Better for us, obviously. 
Not so much for her...but with those muffins maybe she just likes to show them off


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Where are all the psychopath fanbouys on the "why Rolex vs Tudor thread"?

It's so civilized there and there's no mention of Grand Seiko yet? I'm worried the end is coming...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Floral arrangement by Mrs. BSF.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Floral arrangement by Mrs. BSF.
> 
> View attachment 15341741


Nice flowers 

BSF, I was thinking, how about buying a big fat Harley, preferably black, with a lot of chrome? and some skulls too... yeah, skulls are good!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Floral arrangement by Mrs. BSF.
> 
> View attachment 15341741


Brother, while I do appreciate the occasional blossoms, I think I can speak for a few here that we prefer bosoms...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

How come we don't see much of Shania around these parts?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Brother, while I do appreciate the occasional blossoms, I think I can speak for a few here that we prefer bosoms...


Bosoms are good too.










And here's the cropped version of a pic that won't get past Jmod...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, more bosom.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice flowers
> 
> BSF, I was thinking, how about buying a big fat Harley, preferably black, with a lot of chrome? and some skulls too... yeah, skulls are good!


Skulls are cool, pussies' better


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Floral arrangement by Mrs. BSF.
> 
> View attachment 15341741


This is not what I expected ...


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

AL9C1 said:


> Have any of you paid attention to the newish SRPD line? Not sure how many combinations and variances they offer but they are not bad. Only drawback is weak water resistance. No screw down crown but everything else is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried on the blue dial nato and the all black nato a few weeks back. The blue dial was really sharp in person but the rest of the watch was fairly underwhelming to me. I'm sure the bracelet feels nicer. I actually intended to buy the all black one just based on photos but I couldn't pull the trigger when I saw it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks this link finally worked. They look like interesting dress watches but I couldn't find an English page so it's difficult to understand how they are made, etc.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


There's a vid on this page:








NZ0000-07F｜メカニカルコレクション｜CAMPANOLA カンパノラ オフィシャルサイト｜CITIZEN シチズン腕時計


時を愉しむ。その奥深い世界へ、ようこそ。他のどこにもない唯一無二の時計、カンパノラをあなたの腕に。




campanola.jp


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Skulls are cool, pussies' better


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> There's a vid on this page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before clicking the video, I want to make sure that it doesn't contain any kind of Japanese polishing, does it?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Before clicking the video, I want to make sure that it doesn't contain any kind of Japanese polishing, does it?


Ha! Nope.

This might be more your speed, but she's independent enough that she can buy her own watch herself, tyvm.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice flowers
> 
> BSF, I was thinking, how about buying a big fat Harley, preferably black, with a lot of chrome? and some skulls too... yeah, skulls are good!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Brother, while I do appreciate the occasional blossoms, I think I can speak for a few here that we prefer bosoms...


Got my mouth watering. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How come we don't see much of Shania around these parts?
> 
> View attachment 15341751


Because she's 5x more annoying than she is good looking. Tips the hell out of the scale.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Before clicking the video, I want to make sure that it doesn't contain any kind of Japanese polishing, does it?


Just get a box of tissues and lock the door.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Before clicking the video, I want to make sure that it doesn't contain any kind of Japanese polishing, does it?


Only some grinding involved


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Well "thread with a purpose" # 3 is going swimmingly well. 

And lightbox shot of the day...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another reason why Australia rocks!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Well "thread with a purpose" # 3 is going swimmingly well.
> 
> And lightbox shot of the day...


Did you print out the backdrop specially to match every one of you watches for these photos? Dang that's good


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Friend of mine has a Snoopy.

I actually really like it. No chance for me to get it because she really loves it.

Yes, a woman owns it. And it looks amazing on her.

I joked that we have the same size wrist because she has the strap at the last hole. That's the best she could do as it's really loose on her.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Friend of mine has a Snoopy.
> 
> I actually really like it. No chance for me to get it because she really loves it.
> 
> ...


Did she offer to come over and show you how the Snoopy glows in the dark for 2-3 hours????


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Did you print out the backdrop specially to match every one of you watches for these photos? Dang that's good


I didn't - I'm too lazy to do that HAHA. I have a lot of different books and magazines from the filming of Bond to the Moon landing that I've used.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Did she offer to come over and show you how the Snoopy glows in the dark for 2-3 hours????


Might happen...... good thing she wears it on her left.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Friend of mine has a Snoopy.
> 
> I actually really like it. No chance for me to get it because she really loves it.
> 
> ...


She has great tastes! Mrs Mav really wanted a Snoopy for herself but they were already long sold out. I heard a rumor that Omega might release a Snoopy 2nd Edition in Oct so we'll see.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I just swapped out the bracelet for an Everest rubber strap on my Exp1. I like.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

If I ever get another Speedy, it would be the Snoop or a Mitsukoshi or similar panda.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ah, what the heck...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Friend of mine has a Snoopy.
> 
> I actually really like it. No chance for me to get it because she really loves it.
> 
> ...


Your friend has nice wrists Sappie


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Your friend has nice wrists Sappie


Those are mine. Thank you, they are nice. Hers are nicer believe it or not.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Might happen...... good thing she wears it on her left.


Dammit! Are you going to grow some hair and avoid us embarrassing situations?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Dammit! Are you going to grow some hair and avoid us embarrassing situations?


Heck no.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Friend of mine has a Snoopy.
> 
> I actually really like it. No chance for me to get it because she really loves it.
> 
> ...


Hope she's carrying

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> She has great tastes! Mrs Mav really wanted a Snoopy for herself but they were already long sold out. I heard a rumor that Omega might release a Snoopy 2nd Edition in Oct so we'll see.


Not to mention that some have been going for close to 50k!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Kind of like this ,scary ?


Apparently you're on the same page with whoever posts for Omega's Instagram account! Haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

There is this strap seller sponsor that posts sometimes "informative threads", he posted a new thread, and I couldn't resist posting the perfect post of the day









Lets Settle This: Jubilee or Oyster?!?!?!


Oyster because it taste better... Seriously, Jubilee feel a bit flashy.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another reason why Australia rocks!


You are always welcome to come settle here in Australia.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Friend of mine has a Snoopy.
> 
> I actually really like it. No chance for me to get it because she really loves it.
> 
> ...


It actually looks good on the flesh


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You are always welcome to come settle here in Australia.


Would love to, but too out of sync with the American TV football schedule. I'd have to wake up around 5am and that assumes I have satellite service...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would love to, but too out of sync with the American TV football schedule. I'd have to wake up around 5am and that assumes I have satellite service...
> 
> View attachment 15342866


Wait... as a cowboys fan, do you really need to be disappointed "live"? Surely it can wait until a reasonable hour? ?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Wait... as a cowboys fan, do you really need to be disappointed "live"? Surely it can wait until a reasonable hour? ?


Godfrey

I need to be careful now that you have a real coach... even if he is a bit old fashioned / predictable in his approach (at least he was while in GB).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Wait... as a cowboys fan, do you really need to be disappointed "live"? Surely it can wait until a reasonable hour? ?


Nope, can't do it. Found myself waking up in the middle of the night for the few months I was in Hong Kong for work. Not fun but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I need to be careful now that you have a real coach... even if he is a bit old fashioned / predictable in his approach (at least he was while in GB).


He said he adapted and evolved in his thinking in his year away from football. We'll see.

That said, anyone would be better than our previous coach.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nope, can't do it. Found myself waking up in the middle of the night for the few months I was in Hong Kong for work. Not fun but you gotta do what you gotta do.


Can't argue with that. When I lived in Indonesia for a few years, I'd wake up in the middle of the night to watch the games on NFL Gamepass.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would love to, but too out of sync with the American TV football schedule. I'd have to wake up around 5am and that assumes I have satellite service...
> 
> View attachment 15342866


Get satellite service and record it?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Wait... as a cowboys fan, do you really need to be disappointed "live"? Surely it can wait until a reasonable hour?


Nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When we were talking about bosoms, I can't believe we forgot about Alice...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Get satellite service and record it?


You must be a socialist...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

That low-profile seeker baffles me. He's either a skillful troll or not thoroughly sentient.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would love to, but too out of sync with the American TV football schedule. I'd have to wake up around 5am and that assumes I have satellite service...
> 
> View attachment 15342866


People in our footy codes do not need helmets, shoulder pads and guards for the balls.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Wait... as a cowboys fan, do you really need to be disappointed "live"? Surely it can wait until a reasonable hour?


Best part of pre-recorded is that you can skip all the disappointing bits


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> He said he adapted and evolved in his thinking in his year away from football. We'll see.
> 
> That said, anyone would be better than our previous coach.
> 
> View attachment 15342900


Shame Jerry didn't leave with him.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> People in our footy codes do not need helmets, shoulder pads and guards for the balls.....


But adding a 'y to the name of the game makes it sound juvenile. Just saying.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would love to, but too out of sync with the American TV football schedule. I'd have to wake up around 5am and that assumes I have satellite service...
> 
> View attachment 15342866


There's always GamePass

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Lots of interesting reading on the recent Rolex vs Tudor thread. Very good comments from Dick about accuracy and precision, which by the way I’m in the Omega corner as several of their movements have been shown (in watch reviews) to have a max deviation in six positions of +2 spd. If there are reviews of other watches with this high precision, I’d like to know. PF is trying to convince WUS members of the dark side of luxury marketing, whilst arguing that Rolex is the only true White Night of the watch brands. Mav is doing a great job of moderating with his soft, slightly out of character, Midas touch. Keep it up guys it’s one of the most interesting threads at the moment.


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Best part of pre-recorded is that you can skip all the disappointing bits


And commercials! Although occasionally I'd like to the Super Bowl commercials.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> People in our footy codes do not need helmets, shoulder pads and guards for the balls.....


They need protection when they stand in line to cash their hefty paycheques. A young quarterback just received a 10-year, 503M contract.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think the honeymoon phase is over .... which is a good thing! Still love having this piece in my rotation. It has such character and is so different from everything else! (Sorry I'm not posting an Omega or Rolex  ... or Grand Seiko )

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> They need protection when they stand in line to cash their hefty paycheques. A young quarterback just received a 10-year, 503M contract.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Wow! Plenty of money going around in America.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the honeymoon phase is over .... which is a good thing! Still love having this piece in my rotation. It has such character and is so different from everything else! (Sorry I'm not posting an Omega or Rolex  ... or Grand Seiko )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your favourite colour must be Blue.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Your favourite colour must be Blue.


Definitely one of my favorite colors... might be my favorite.

In my immediate collection, it's my only blue watch, however.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Definitely one of my favorite colors... might be my favorite.
> 
> In my immediate collection, it's my only blue watch, however.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice. 

I am moving away from the dull black dials and experimenting with colours. Just like when we transitioned from Black & White TV and discovered colour TV.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Where is everybody?? Not much to catch up with overnight...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's some more color for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice.
> 
> I am moving away from the dull black dials and experimenting with colours. Just like when we transitioned from Black & White TV and discovered colour TV.


Here's some color for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Left to my own devices...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's someone that more trouble than she's worth apparently...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

All this talk of the Cowboys makes me think of this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brooklyn again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Candice again. Trust me on this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brooklyn watching her hubby at work...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"And one to rule them all..."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "And one to rule them all..."


Although Brooklyn has something to say about that...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Lots of interesting reading on the recent Rolex vs Tudor thread. Very good comments from Dick about accuracy and precision, which by the way I'm in the Omega corner as several of their movements have been shown (in watch reviews) to have a max deviation in six positions of +2 spd. If there are reviews of other watches with this high precision, I'd like to know. PF is trying to convince WUS members of the dark side of luxury marketing, whilst arguing that Rolex is the only true White Night of the watch brands. Mav is doing a great job of moderating with his soft, slightly out of character, Midas touch. Keep it up guys it's one of the most interesting threads at the moment.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Thanks RJ, but I should make it clear that I don't consider Rolex a white knight, but since I really liked their watches for more than 30 years, I prefer not to do any digging that might cool my enthusiasm for the brand; you know what they say about excessive curiosity


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the honeymoon phase is over .... which is a good thing! Still love having this piece in my rotation. It has such character and is so different from everything else! (Sorry I'm not posting an Omega or Rolex  ... or Grand Seiko )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad for posting you questionably colored PAM, here is my no less questionably colored PAM










Feeling better now?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's some color for you.
> 
> View attachment 15343206


Grey.... ah, another dull colour.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All this talk of the Cowboys makes me think of this.
> 
> View attachment 15343211


You will always get a Like for her.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Lots of interesting reading on the recent Rolex vs Tudor thread. Very good comments from Dick about accuracy and precision, which by the way I'm in the Omega corner as several of their movements have been shown (in watch reviews) to have a max deviation in six positions of +2 spd. If there are reviews of other watches with this high precision, I'd like to know. PF is trying to convince WUS members of the dark side of luxury marketing, whilst arguing that Rolex is the only true White Night of the watch brands. Mav is doing a great job of moderating with his soft, slightly out of character, Midas touch. Keep it up guys it's one of the most interesting threads at the moment.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Thanks bro RJ.

You know if there's one thing that will make me fall in love head over heels with Grand Seiko is if they improve their movement precision/accuracy. It's a really well made watch with superb finishing. Sadly the accuracy leaves me cold sometimes. Gaining 5 sec a day is okay if we're satisfied with COSC but once you go up to $3k for a stainless steel watch the movement better by worth my while, and simply complying to COSC just doesn't cut it for me.

An ETA movement could have given me that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks RJ, but I should make it clear that I don't consider Rolex a white knight, but since I really liked their watches for more than 30 years, I prefer not to do any digging that might cool my enthusiasm for the brand; you know what they say about excessive curiosity


If you can find anything more than the WIS hive mind already knows, we'd love to hear it. There's gotta be a crack in Rolex's armor.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> If you can find anything more than the WIS hive mind already knows, we'd love to hear it. There's gotta be a crack in Rolex's armor.


There certainly is a crack. They are a high volume seller of basically 2 watch designs. To command their prices they need high demand. But an economic or aesthetic shift in enough of the market could leave them high and dry.

Rolex built their rep on technological innovation, but now they downplay any of that and rely on cosmetic appeal. It's all about what celeb wears their stuff, not what adventurer or explorer. So they are basically becoming a fashion brand.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> There certainly is a crack. They are a high volume seller of basically 2 watch designs. To command their prices they need high demand. But an economic or aesthetic shift in enough of the market could leave them high and dry.
> 
> Rolex built their rep on technological innovation, but now they downplay any of that and rely on cosmetic appeal. It's all about what celeb wears their stuff, not what adventurer or explorer. So they are basically becoming a fashion brand.


A profound thought.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> If you can find anything more than the WIS hive mind already knows, we'd love to hear it. There's gotta be a crack in Rolex's armor.


There is always a crack, but the big question is do I want to find it?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> There is always a crack, but the big question is do I want to find it?


Do we have to?

Among the sea of watch manufacturers out there, how many guarantees +/-2 accuracy for 5 years?

And how many of those are available at or close to the price point of Rolex?

It's not a rhetorical question, I'm actually looking for answers.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Thanks bro RJ.
> 
> You know if there's one thing that will make me fall in love head over heels with Grand Seiko is if they improve their movement precision/accuracy. It's a really well made watch with superb finishing. Sadly the accuracy leaves me cold sometimes. Gaining 5 sec a day is okay if we're satisfied with COSC but once you go up to $3k for a stainless steel watch the movement better by worth my while, and simply complying to COSC just doesn't cut it for me.
> 
> An ETA movement could have given me that.


On the flip side if a watch keeps accuracy within +-10sec for 10-15yrs without a service, I would rate it above all else. This whole matter of a couple seconds of accuracy a day to justify thousands of dollars really sounds like a pretty chump excuse. Let's be honest about why we are into this. Brand names, styles, cool stuff, expensive stuff, recognizable and noticeable man jewelry. 
Kinda like BMW owners. They do things well for a couple years but that's not why people buy them. There's lots of cheap cars that do all the same things just as well. Status symbol cars. Status symbol watches. Not everybody gets it and that's quite alright. Down here guys spend $50-70k on bass boats. They don't perform better or catch more fish than $30k boats.

Moral to all this is there's just too much justifying around here. Nothing will justify a $10k watch. Let's just do it because we wanted to and could. Doesn't have to be a morally responsible decision.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Do we have to?
> 
> Among the sea of watch manufacturers out there, how many guarantees +/-2 accuracy for 5 years?
> 
> ...


We dont...

Even though accuracy is important, it's only part of a complete package, and as a package, even at a higher price point, I can't think of any

The package being (not in specific order):

-Aesthetics
-Built quality
-Fit and finish
-Bracelet quality
-Accuracy
-Durability
-Movement
-Presence
-Timeless
-Service

No, I can't think of any...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Moral to all this is there's just too much justifying around here. Nothing will justify a $10k watch. Let's just do it because we wanted to and could. Doesn't have to be a morally responsible decision.


I agree with this. Accuracy? $10 quartz watch. Rolex? Status, conspicuous consumption, overall quality.

If it was only overall quality, many other and cheaper watch brands do the trick.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> On the flip side if a watch keeps accuracy within +-10sec for 10-15yrs without a service, I would rate it above all else. This whole matter of a couple seconds of accuracy a day to justify thousands of dollars really sounds like a pretty chump excuse. Let's be honest about why we are into this. Brand names, styles, cool stuff, expensive stuff, recognizable and noticeable man jewelry.
> Kinda like BMW owners. They do things well for a couple years but that's not why people buy them. There's lots of cheap cars that do all the same things just as well. Status symbol cars. Status symbol watches. Not everybody gets it and that's quite alright. Down here guys spend $50-70k on bass boats. They don't perform better or catch more fish than $30k boats.
> 
> *Moral to all this is there's just too much justifying around here. Nothing will justify a $10k watch. Let's just do it because we wanted to and could. Doesn't have to be a morally responsible decision.*
> ...


Big Al, nobody needs even a 500$ watch, and nowadays even less than before the smartphones, but we are men, we need toys, and like when we were young, the shinier the better, the more the better. All the rest is pure justifications


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> There certainly is a crack. They are a high volume seller of basically 2 watch designs. To command their prices they need high demand. But an economic or aesthetic shift in enough of the market could leave them high and dry.
> 
> Rolex built their rep on technological innovation, but now they downplay any of that and rely on cosmetic appeal. It's all about what celeb wears their stuff, not what adventurer or explorer. *So they are basically becoming a fashion brand.*


Some time back, I recall a story about someone asking the head of Rolex about how he views the company as a watchmaking business (or something to that effect). He supposedly shrugged and said that it's not watchmaking, it's a jewelry business.

Which is also something that we've said luxury watches are by now, too, right? For all the bluster about engineering and craftsmanship, they're still just man-jewelry?

We can then dismiss Rolex and say that they're not worth being called a watchmaking brand.

BUT... what they keep doing also shores up their business and makes them a more _stable_ brand than almost any other watch company. They've been chipping away at making movements simpler instead of less complicated, making them easier to service and repair. That's not stagnation, that's innovation.

Regarding celebs: a cursory check of the testimonials at Rolex's site suggests that a chunk of them bought their own watches (and if not, they earned them as prizes in their sport, like Nicklaus and his D-D). That's a big difference from, say, Omega buying their way onto Clooney's wrist so they can photograph his wedding.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big Al, nobody needs even a 500$ watch, and nowadays even less than before the smartphones, but we are men, we need toys, and like when we were young, the shinier the better, the more the better. All the rest is pure justifications


Or as often said "The only difference between men and boys is the price of the toys."


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Page 666 lads, be safe.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Killer band, anybody a fan?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big Al, nobody needs even a 500$ watch, and nowadays even less than before the smartphones, but we are men, we need toys, and like when we were young, the shinier the better, the more the better. All the rest is pure justifications


Absolutely brother. We all try and make excuses why we like this or that. I try and keep myself honest and centered. A little self indulgence never hurt anybody. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> On the flip side if a watch keeps accuracy within +-10sec for 10-15yrs without a service, I would rate it above all else. This whole matter of a couple seconds of accuracy a day to justify thousands of dollars really sounds like a pretty chump excuse. Let's be honest about why we are into this. Brand names, styles, cool stuff, expensive stuff, recognizable and noticeable man jewelry.
> Kinda like BMW owners. They do things well for a couple years but that's not why people buy them. There's lots of cheap cars that do all the same things just as well. Status symbol cars. Status symbol watches. Not everybody gets it and that's quite alright. Down here guys spend $50-70k on bass boats. They don't perform better or catch more fish than $30k boats.
> 
> Moral to all this is there's just too much justifying around here. Nothing will justify a $10k watch. Let's just do it because we wanted to and could. Doesn't have to be a morally responsible decision.
> ...


Think you nailed it right on the head of course there is a certain status symbol attached to the piece or the car the house the whatever and no one owns anyone any explanation . I mean look at the Hamilton 917 and so on been around since the 1940s and they still run like a clock and some have been serviced maybe 3 times since the birth of the movement . Stuff properly maintained can last a long time and the argument is that the SIMPLER THE BETTER which is why Rolex does well. Bullet proof movements easily repaired and voila reaps the benefits . They are so successful not only because they are a status symbol but because they last many life times if decently maintained. If the movement issues appeared and they had to spend more time at the RSC rather than on the wrist the appeal would go down the drain quick . .and the brand would suffer significantly


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Speaking of accuracy, the accuracy on the Big Pilot is terrible. Thankfully, its good looks make up for it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> If you can find anything more than the WIS hive mind already knows, we'd love to hear it. *There's gotta be a crack in Rolex's armor.*


I just found it!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> On the flip side if a watch keeps accuracy within +-10sec for 10-15yrs without a service, I would rate it above all else. This whole matter of a couple seconds of accuracy a day to justify thousands of dollars really sounds like a pretty chump excuse. Let's be honest about why we are into this. Brand names, styles, cool stuff, expensive stuff, recognizable and noticeable man jewelry.
> Kinda like BMW owners. They do things well for a couple years but that's not why people buy them. There's lots of cheap cars that do all the same things just as well. Status symbol cars. Status symbol watches. Not everybody gets it and that's quite alright. Down here guys spend $50-70k on bass boats. They don't perform better or catch more fish than $30k boats.
> 
> Moral to all this is there's just too much justifying around here. Nothing will justify a $10k watch. Let's just do it because we wanted to and could. Doesn't have to be a morally responsible decision.
> ...


Nailed it and I'm a BMW owner. 

Out west in LA LA Land, Bimmers, Merc's and Audi's are extremely common, like Chevy or Toyota elsewhere. It's so common that I think people get them not as a status symbol per se, but to fit into the cool crowd.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Since I added a modern oyster bracelet to my 16710 I think it is the best of both world in terms of look and wearability , 4 links on each side so it sits nice and flat on my wrist . No comparison in terms of build quality compared to the blro but a great watch nonetheless .


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Thanks bro RJ.
> 
> You know if there's one thing that will make me fall in love head over heels with Grand Seiko is if they improve their movement precision/accuracy. It's a really well made watch with superb finishing. Sadly the accuracy leaves me cold sometimes. Gaining 5 sec a day is okay if we're satisfied with COSC but once you go up to $3k for a stainless steel watch the movement better by worth my while, and simply complying to COSC just doesn't cut it for me.
> 
> An ETA movement could have given me that.


I agree Seiko and to some extent GS don't put a lot of effort adjusting or regulating their pieces before they leave the factory. But are you still getting poor accuracy and precision even after you've had a watchmaker regulate your GS?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Nailed it and I'm a BMW owner.
> 
> Out west in LA LA Land, Bimmers, Merc's and Audi's are extremely common, like Chevy or Toyota elsewhere. It's so common that I think people get them not as a status symbol per se, but to fit into the cool crowd.


That's it. Keeping up with the Jones's. Unfortunately the flexing leaves a lot of families in debt struggling to keep up.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> There is always a crack, but the big question is do I want to find it?


A loaded question

I see you found it


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> A profound thought.


Are you planing on selling your Rolex stock?

Although my guess is that their stock would still be profitable even if they were selling side by side with Fossils and other mall watches.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I agree Seiko and to some extent GS don't put a lot of effort adjusting or regulating their pieces before they leave the factory. But are you still getting poor accuracy and precision even after you've had a watchmaker regulate your GS?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Seiko Hong Kong said gaining 5+ sec a day is within their published spec so they wouldn't take the watch for regulation, even after I mentioned I'll pay for it.

It's okay really, some watches are just for the looks. 

Besides, my daughter likes the watch so I have gifted it to her last year. Out of sight out of mind...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Nailed it and I'm a BMW owner.
> 
> Out west in LA LA Land, Bimmers, Merc's and Audi's are extremely common, like Chevy or Toyota elsewhere. It's so common that I think people get them not as a status symbol per se, but to fit into the cool crowd.


Not going to fit in so well in montana.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15343415


The non matching date wheel sticks out. But then even watch brands costly multiples more don't bother matching wheels and dials. But it'd be killer without a date complication. All it needs to say is Sunday watch.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are you planing on selling your Rolex stock?
> 
> Although my guess is that their stock would still be profitable even if they were selling side by side with Fossils and other mall watches.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I don't think they sell stock but I will sell all I have left if we approach previous high.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> There is always a crack, but the big question is do I want to find it?


I seem to recall BSF posting a crack this morning, if you're interested.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> The non matching date wheel sticks out. But then even watch brands costly multiples more don't bother matching wheels and dials. But it'd be killer without a date complication. All it needs to say is Sunday watch.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Agree... I'm afraid CV19 probably set back timex plans in this arena for now but hopefully...

And I should have asked here and y'all would have suggested


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm sure it's been posted, but funny regardless.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Think you nailed it right on the head of course there is a certain status symbol attached to the piece or the car the house the whatever and no one owns anyone any explanation . I mean look at the Hamilton 917 and so on been around since the 1940s and they still run like a clock and some have been serviced maybe 3 times since the birth of the movement . Stuff properly maintained can last a long time and the argument is that the SIMPLER THE BETTER which is why Rolex does well. Bullet proof movements easily repaired and voila reaps the benefits . They are so successful not only because they are a status symbol but because they last many life times if decently maintained. If the movement issues appeared and they had to spend more time at the RSC rather than on the wrist the appeal would go down the drain quick . .and the brand would suffer significantly


I recall someone posting that the new movements were not as easy to service for a local watchmaker. Do you know if there's any substance to that statement?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Speaking of accuracy, the accuracy on the Big Pilot is terrible. Thankfully, its good looks make up for it.


That explains the mystery. I think I see an IWC on her wrist










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Agree... I'm afraid CV19 probably set back timex plans in this arena for now but hopefully...
> 
> And I should have asked here and y'all would have suggested
> View attachment 15343675


Put a Snoopy on it and charge a few thousand more 

Dang they are killing it with their designs.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Put a Snoopy on it and charge a few thousand more
> 
> Dang they are killing it with their designs.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> I seem to recall BSF posting a crack this morning, if you're interested.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah, I've seen it at the crack of the dawn


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Think you nailed it right on the head of course there is a certain status symbol attached to the piece or the car the house the whatever and no one owns anyone any explanation . I mean look at the Hamilton 917 and so on been around since the 1940s and they still run like a clock and some have been serviced maybe 3 times since the birth of the movement . Stuff properly maintained can last a long time and the argument is that the SIMPLER THE BETTER ...



















Speaking of the Hamilton 917/921 ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> That's it. Keeping up with the Jones's. Unfortunately the flexing leaves a lot of families in debt struggling to keep up.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


A friend of ours was recently laid off due to COVID. She's struggling to pay bills, on unemployment and help through whenever this ends. Anyways she called me the other day to ask for advice. Should she get a BMW, Mercedes or Audi as her next car? Can I help her negotiate a good deal?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> A friend of ours was recently laid off due to COVID. She's struggling to pay bills, on unemployment and help through whenever this ends. Anyways she called me the other day to ask for advice. Should she get a BMW, Mercedes or Audi as her next car? Can I help her negotiate a good deal?


I can't type what I think.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Not going to fit in so well in montana.


My other friend who moved to Montana, used to drive a 4 Series. I think she brought it up there once, promptly drove it back down to SoCal, left it here and now trying to sell it. She said the car was getting the evil eye up there. I think she drives a domestic SUV now, forgot the make and model.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I can't type what I think.


I think we all have a pretty good idea


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

yngrshr said:


> I'm sure it's been posted, but funny regardless.


If I wear that here, it may get confused for MAGA and I'll get killed.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I can't type what I think.


Trust me, I likely thought the same thing. Trying to talk her out of a very bad idea.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Stuff properly maintained can last a long time and the argument is that the SIMPLER THE BETTER which is why Rolex does well. Bullet proof movements easily repaired and voila reaps the benefits . They are so successful not only because they are a status symbol but because they last many life times if decently maintained. If the movement issues appeared and they had to spend more time at the RSC rather than on the wrist the appeal would go down the drain quick . .and the brand would suffer significantly



















And have to appreciate the rugged simplicity of this one too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> If I wear that here, it may get confused for MAGA and I'll get killed.


Or maybe you won't attract other types you have?

Course every time I wear my "I'm with her" cap, I get slapped. Or I get nice, did you get that in myrtle Beach with a matching "I'm with him" cap?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Not going to fit in so well in montana.


Land Rover and Barbour out there, right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Land Rover and Barbour out there, right?


Uh no... Unless you want to be taken for So Cal.

Carhartt and domestic pickup... Even better if flat bed.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Uh no... Unless you want to be taken for So Cal.
> 
> *Carhartt and domestic pickup*... Even better if flat bed.


Ok , I have those too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ last trip I insisted on domestic and Montana tags on rental car.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I recall someone posting that the new movements were not as easy to service for a local watchmaker. Do you know if there's any substance to that statement?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


If I recall from the in-depth watchmaker review, there are more parts that must be replaced instead of reused. The one I remember with certainty is the mainspring barrel, which has been made thinner. The whole barrel/mainspring subassembly would now be replaced in service, rather than just the mainspring. My recollection is hazier on the others, which may have included the balance staff and portions of the rotor assembly.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> If I recall from the in-depth watchmaker review, there are more parts that must be replaced instead of reused. The one I remember with certainty is the mainspring barrel, which has been made thinner. The whole barrel/mainspring subassembly would now be replaced in service, rather than just the mainspring. My recollection is hazier on the others, which may have included the balance staff and portions of the rotor assembly.


That seems to be what I recall reading. Come to think of it you mind have been the poster 

Meaning that modern Rolexes will be difficult to service except by Rolex.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> That seems to be what I recall reading. Come to think of it you mind have been the poster
> 
> Meaning that modern Rolexes will be difficult to service except by Rolex.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I can't find it now, but there was a watchmaker posted comparison of the 3235 to the 3135 a couple years ago. It was a good read and I concluded that there wasn't much reason to wait for 32xx movements to be released in other watches before purchasing. The greater PR is the only important benefit (which it didn't get without drawbacks) and that won't matter to me until I'm willing to wear a different watch.

By the way, my OP is -6s (total) since changing to DST on 3/8. I think there's a tiny bit of temperature dependence. It appears to run slower in the heat.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I recall someone posting that the new movements were not as easy to service for a local watchmaker. Do you know if there's any substance to that statement?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


What I remember is that the new mainspring barrel has such thin walls that it's best to swap the whole assembly instead of removing the mainspring and installing a new one. Also the new ball bearing-mounted rotor is another swap-out part instead of being able to clean and relube.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> If I wear that here, it may get confused for MAGA and I'll get killed.


Nearly all my favorite sports teams have red as their primary color. I just want it to be okay to wear red caps again.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> If I recall from the in-depth watchmaker review, there are more parts that must be replaced instead of reused. The one I remember with certainty is the mainspring barrel, which has been made thinner. The whole barrel/mainspring subassembly would now be replaced in service, rather than just the mainspring. My recollection is hazier on the others, which may have included the balance staff and portions of the rotor assembly.


NRA

And to piggyback on this and my own reply...

What else it means is that replacing parts means the watchmaker needs a current Rolex account so they can get access to new parts. When they only need to disassemble, clean, re-lube, and reassemble, a parts account doesn't matter so much.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> That seems to be what I recall reading. Come to think of it you mind have been the poster
> 
> *Meaning that modern Rolexes will be difficult to service except by Rolex.*
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's true to an extent, yet it's also a lot easier for me to find a Rolex-certified shop here than any other luxury watch brand, even if I have to go to an AD. At nearly every AD where I've asked about how they handle servicing, they point through a window to the guys working in the next room and say, "We have Rolex-trained watchmakers on staff."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Nearly all my favorite sports teams have red as their primary color. I just want it to be okay to wear red caps again.


I wear what I please.

Edit: but I wouldn't wear any sports team junk anyway.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wearing a purple one atm.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I recall someone posting that the new movements were not as easy to service for a local watchmaker. Do you know if there's any substance to that statement?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I know for Omega w the coax that is true but do not know for Rolex . The micro Stella adjustment requires a special tool but aside from that I doubt it is that much harder than before . Issue w Rolex is parts availability, so then you would have to go non oem and depending on what you are changing could be an issue. But a gasket is a gasket especially if you get good ones like viton seals and an hour wheel is just that so while the finish of said wheel might not be as perfect and might possibly affect time keeping it would not hurt the watch, changing rubies isn't that hard and oil the good kind like Moebius is just that , good.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> ^ last trip I insisted on domestic and Montana tags on rental car.


Just like me w my NY tag right in the middle of the pandemic in said state


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't feel bad for posting you questionably colored PAM, here is my no less questionably colored PAM
> 
> View attachment 15343221
> 
> ...


I don't think either are questionably colored at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Just like me w my NY tag right in the middle of the pandemic in said state


USA plates are getting the evil eye up here now. 100% COVID related. In normal times, nobody bats an eye.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don't think either are questionably colored at all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I know, it was TIC


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't find it now, but there was a watchmaker posted comparison of the 3235 to the 3135 a couple years ago. It was a good read and I concluded that there wasn't much reason to wait for 32xx movements to be released in other watches before purchasing. The greater PR is the only important benefit (which it didn't get without drawbacks) and that won't matter to me until I'm willing to wear a different watch.
> 
> By the way, my OP is -6s (total) since changing to DST on 3/8. I think there's a tiny bit of temperature dependence. It appears to run slower in the heat.


Godfrey

I found the comparison I was citing:









Which Rolex Movement Takes The Top Spot? A Watchmaker’s Comparison Of Rolex Calibers 3135 And 3235, And Which Is Better? - Quill & Pad


Ask any watchmaker about the Rolex 31 family of calibers and the story will be the same: it has stood the test of time. Ashton Tracy hasn’t met a single watchmaker who doesn’t love working on these workhorse Rolex movements. They are easy to service, keep great time, and stand up to abuse. Put...




quillandpad.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> USA plates are getting the evil eye up here now. 100% COVID related. In normal times, nobody bats an eye.


Don't blame you Canadians at all. Not getting tourists money anyway in theory.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I found the comparison I was citing:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I recall reading this article but enjoyed reading it again. I like the PR of the 3235 but he makes a good point in serviceability.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I found the comparison I was citing:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link mate.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just found it!
> 
> View attachment 15343611


But the crack is concealed!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> USA plates are getting the evil eye up here now. 100% COVID related. In normal times, nobody bats an eye.


Yeah, we have idiots from the US getting in because they lie about needing to driving to Alaska to deal with their dying aunt.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Good driving weather today


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, we have idiots from the US getting in because they lie about needing to driving to Alaska to deal with their dying aunt.


Yup, they keep busting people that stop off in Banff 'on the way' to Alaska. $1200 fine per person.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Don't blame you Canadians at all. Not getting tourists money anyway in theory.


In normal times we both depend on free flowing, cross border traffic.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just found it!
> 
> View attachment 15343611


The lifeguard at my pool today is built exactly like that. Her bikini was not as skimpy though


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Nearly all my favorite sports teams have red as their primary color. I just want it to be okay to wear red caps again.


Alternatively...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I wear what I please.
> 
> Edit: but I wouldn't wear any sports team junk anyway.


Not even camo?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, we have idiots from the US getting in because they lie about needing to driving to Alaska to deal with their dying aunt.


sounds smart. does it work? course who in hell wants to go to alaska?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, we have idiots from the US getting in because they lie about needing to driving to Alaska to deal with their dying aunt.


We also catch canadians trying to enter the USA because of cheap outlet mall deals and duty free sales.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not even camo?
> 
> View attachment 15344116


No only sport I follow is PBR (even then no hat) where there's no BS.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not going to fit in so well in montana.


Somehow, my part of Australia mirrors this as well. People here are not class conscious unlike our cousins over East in Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I seem to recall BSF posting a crack this morning, if you're interested.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Who is selling crack?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> A friend of ours was recently laid off due to COVID. She's struggling to pay bills, on unemployment and help through whenever this ends. Anyways she called me the other day to ask for advice. Should she get a BMW, Mercedes or Audi as her next car? Can I help her negotiate a good deal?


Wait...?!

She's struggling to pay bills and she asked your advice of she should get a BMW, Mercedes or Audi?

My, my, I am sure if she is struggling to pay bills, then walking or bus must be the solution, no?

But then again, there are some people like that. We've met these kind of people ourselves too. They tell us they are in struggle street and yet they are eating at expensive restaurants and living it up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I can't type what I think.


Why not?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why not?


Don't want to get banned. My BS filter is rather full.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> If I recall from the in-depth watchmaker review, there are more parts that must be replaced instead of reused. The one I remember with certainty is the mainspring barrel, which has been made thinner. The whole barrel/mainspring subassembly would now be replaced in service, rather than just the mainspring. My recollection is hazier on the others, which may have included the balance staff and portions of the rotor assembly.


In other words there's nothing at all wrong with the 31XX Rolex movements. I suppose that time will tell if the 32XX movements hold up as well. For my purposes I don't really need a watch with a 70-hour PR.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> If I recall from the in-depth watchmaker review, there are more parts that must be replaced instead of reused. The one I remember with certainty is the mainspring barrel, which has been made thinner. The whole barrel/mainspring subassembly would now be replaced in service, rather than just the mainspring. My recollection is hazier on the others, which may have included the balance staff and portions of the rotor assembly.


Just like anything these days, nobody repairs them. They chuck out the old one and replace with a spare part.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> That seems to be what I recall reading. Come to think of it you mind have been the poster
> 
> Meaning that modern Rolexes will be difficult to "service" except by Rolex.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


FIFY.

The word service should be in inverted quotes if they just swap parts like what my car dealer does...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't find it now, but there was a watchmaker posted comparison of the 3235 to the 3135 a couple years ago. It was a good read and I concluded that there wasn't much reason to wait for 32xx movements to be released in other watches before purchasing. The greater PR is the only important benefit (which it didn't get without drawbacks) and that won't matter to me until I'm willing to wear a different watch.
> 
> By the way, my OP is -6s (total) since changing to DST on 3/8. I think there's a tiny bit of temperature dependence. It appears to run slower in the heat.


I would go for the old tried and tested movement anytime. I think the higher power reserve comes with its own issues and we won't see them until much later. No need for 70 hours PR if one wears the watch daily anyway.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jaguarshark said:


> We also catch canadians trying to enter the USA because of cheap outlet mall deals and duty free sales.


Didn't say all Canadians were smart.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Wearing a purple one atm.


Purple is a royal colour


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> What I remember is that the new mainspring barrel has such thin walls that it's best to swap the whole assembly instead of removing the mainspring and installing a new one. Also the new ball bearing-mounted rotor is another swap-out part instead of being able to clean and relube.


If you see our fellow WUS member from the Omega forum is here in the Rolex forum commenting that Rolex RSC swap out the Tudor or Rolex movements during servicing rather than take apart the components in the movement to lube it and all.

He cites a friend who works in RSC as his reliable source.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> USA plates are getting the evil eye up here now. 100% COVID related. In normal times, nobody bats an eye.


Diseased cars? LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I found the comparison I was citing:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing  That was a good read.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Don't want to get banned. My BS filter is rather full.


Okay. Gotcha. You could type the words but chose not to.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> In other words there's nothing at all wrong with the 31XX Rolex movements. I suppose that time will tell if the 32XX movements hold up as well. For my purposes I don't really need a watch with a 70-hour PR.


I am sticking with the older movements.

You know, all this talk about the new movements made me suspect that the reason I am waiting so long for my Explorer II is that Rolex may be retooling and we are expecting a new one soon.

I haven't seen anyone here post an incoming for a while and i checked with MeiXiang and he has not heard from his AD as well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> sounds smart. does it work? course who in hell wants to go to alaska?











Ketchikan and Juneau are a couple of my favorite destinations, Anchorage less so last time I was there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't say all Canadians were smart.


Umm... 

Only know one here where I live and for the longest time thought he is American. 

It is the accent. We can tell the difference.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sticking with the older movements.
> 
> You know, all this talk about the new movements made me suspect that the reason I am waiting so long for my Explorer II is that Rolex may be retooling and we are expecting a new one soon.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone here post an incoming for a while and i checked with MeiXiang and he has not heard from his AD as well.


MeiXiang just posted in another thread that his AD contacted him that an Explorer II with black dial was available, and he turned it down since he wanted a Polar.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Don't want to get banned. My BS filter is rather full.


I doubt you'd get banned. Maybe chewed out with a small infraction or two.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Ketchikan and Juneau are a couple of my favorite destinations, Anchorage less so last time I was there.


Yes but have you looked at their current... Please come to Alaska but by the way?

They don't want you there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thoughts?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...
> 
> Only know one here where I live and for the longest time thought he is American.
> 
> It is the accent. We can tell the difference.


Strangely enough the times I've visited Canada I really didn't feel I was in a foreign country. Well maybe Montreal, Quebec and New Orleans.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Thoughts?
> View attachment 15344261


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't say all Canadians were smart.


TBH the only smart Canadians I have met are on OoO. OK now i'm just kidding.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


You can head over to Ft Worth to get one done. Minus the gold wouldn't mind doing my explorer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> MeiXiang just posted in another thread that his AD contacted him that an Explorer II with black dial was available, and he turned it down since he wanted a Polar.


Damn. So my theory is incorrect.

I know he is waiting on a polar and so am I. I had foolishly turned it down when it was offered to me two years ago as I was chasing a Sub at that time.

Mrs Dogbert has always accompanied me to the shops so she knows about the supply issue. She said that since it is sooooo hard to get a Rolex, i should just buy whatever the AD offers me. I think Mrs Dogbert has a point....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I doubt you'd get banned. Maybe chewed out with a small infraction or two.


Both Brad and Jason know Brother BT is a straight shooter so he won't get banned.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough the times I've visited Canada I really didn't feel I was in a foreign country. Well maybe Montreal, Quebec and New Orleans.


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


That is the gif to describe it. Well, besides the throwing up one that @sportura uses.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> In other words there's nothing at all wrong with the 31XX Rolex movements. I suppose that time will tell if the 32XX movements hold up as well. For my purposes I don't really need a watch with a 70-hour PR.


Here's a thought - we all know how isochronism effects a watch's accuracy, the timekeeping suffers as the mainspring winds down. With a longer power reserve, the movement will stay in the sweet spot longer if we compare say a 3135 (lower PR) with a 3235, or a Tudor MT56XX movement.

Could this be one of the reasons we're seeing better precision, in terms of timekeeping, with the MT series Tudor movements?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> You can head over to Ft Worth to get one done. Minus the gold wouldn't mind doing my explorer.


Liked the idea when I first saw these a few years back, not sure if I could pull it off IRL.









Rolex Milgauss 116400 MadeWorn Engraved Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch


Full review & original photos of the customized Rolex Milgauss watch with gun-style hand-engraving by MadeWorn: price, background, specs, analysis.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Ketchikan and Juneau are a couple of my favorite destinations, Anchorage less so last time I was there.


If if you were going to Alaska only for vacation purposes, you wouldn't be allowed in. You would have to lie.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> If I recall from the in-depth watchmaker review, there are more parts that must be replaced instead of reused. The one I remember with certainty is the mainspring barrel, which has been made thinner. The whole barrel/mainspring subassembly would now be replaced in service, rather than just the mainspring. My recollection is hazier on the others, which may have included the balance staff and portions of the rotor assembly.


I recall the switching to call bearings on the rotor means replacing the whole rotor assembly instead of just the rotor shaft that gets worn out.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> What I remember is that the new mainspring barrel has such thin walls that it's best to swap the whole assembly instead of removing the mainspring and installing a new one. Also the new ball bearing-mounted rotor is another swap-out part instead of being able to clean and relube.


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> If if you were going to Alaska only for vacation purposes, you wouldn't be allowed in. You would have to lie.


I just said I'd like to go back to Alaska. However with all the large Texas cities being COVID19 hotspots, I ain't going nowhere for the foreseeable future. Maybe S Padre Island in November, depending ... Too bad I don't have a summer home in Jackson WY.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough the times I've visited Canada I really didn't feel I was in a foreign country. Well maybe Montreal, Quebec and New Orleans.


Yea west side of canada feels like america.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I just said I'd like to go back to Alaska. However with all the large Texas cities being COVID19 hotspots, I ain't going nowhere for the foreseeable future. Maybe S Padre Island in November, depending ... Too bad I don't have a summer home in Jackson WY.


time to make that move


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> time to make that move


I wish.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I wish.


Just head out for a month ....say August...rent yourself a house / ranch or such...I will put you in touch with some people and go enjoy  yes I am serious


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Thoughts?
> View attachment 15344261


Cool engraving! I think it's a step up from most mods. It calls for the right manner of dress, though.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Liked the idea when I first saw these a few years back, not sure if I could pull it off IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is executed better. The other one has a few visible flaws.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jaguarshark said:


> Yea west side of canada feels like america.


But more polite.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Just head out for a month ....say August...rent yourself a house / ranch or such...I will put you in touch with some people and go enjoy  yes I am serious


Probably too many plates spinning right now but will keep in mind what you just said. Thanks!!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Jaguarshark said:


> We also catch canadians trying to enter the USA because of cheap outlet mall deals and duty free sales.


Dude, with the state of Canadian dollar, nothing is cheap in the USA.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> No only sport I follow is PBR (even then no hat) where there's no BS.


Had to google PBR. Shame the Stampede was cancelled. I assume most/all events cancelled?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> In other words there's nothing at all wrong with the 31XX Rolex movements. I suppose that time will tell if the 32XX movements hold up as well. For my purposes I don't really need a watch with a 70-hour PR.


This is true.... if my watch has 70hour power reserve, then it can sit from Friday night to Monday morning without needed winding.... but, so what?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Cool engraving! I think it's a step up from most mods. It calls for the right manner of dress, though.


Like a Sons of Anarchy reaper vest.

BTW Clay Morrow (Ron Perlman's character) wears a YT DD all the time in the show.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Dude, with the state of Canadian dollar, nothing is cheap in the USA.


^ this


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> This one is executed better. The other one has a few visible flaws.


I thought the one BT showed was a painting?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough the times I've visited Canada I really didn't feel I was in a foreign country. Well maybe Montreal, Quebec and New Orleans.


It's ok, Montreal and Quebec feel like a foreign country to us too. They like it that way ? I've never been to Quebec City but Montreal is a great place to visit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I thought the one BT showed was a painting?


Picture from a magazine. Jeweler advertising in ft worth tx


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> If if you were going to Alaska only for vacation purposes, you wouldn't be allowed in. You would have to lie.


People here in Australia lie everyday to get out of their suburbs....


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> TBH the only smart Canadians I have met are on OoO. OK now i'm just kidding.


I'm just happy you said "Canadians", plural.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I just said I'd like to go back to Alaska. However with all the large Texas cities being COVID19 hotspots, I ain't going nowhere for the foreseeable future. Maybe S Padre Island in November, depending ... Too bad I don't have a summer home in Jackson WY.


Damn it. This covid-19 is growing unabatedly. The plus side is that the IT industry is booming now with a demand on technology to do business online.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Had to google PBR. Shame the Stampede was cancelled. I assume most/all events cancelled?


Most.. Attended this one in Cody WY. Pbr event soon in SD will have fans attending again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Yea west side of canada feels like america.


The east side of Canada?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Thoughts?
> View attachment 15344261


Oy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> It's ok, Montreal and Quebec feel like a foreign country to us too. They like it that way  I've never been to Quebec City but Montreal is a great place to visit.


Yup. Spent a year in Quebec City. Interesting. Very Euro. But snow from Nov to May.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The east side of Canada?


France.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Had to google PBR. Shame the Stampede was cancelled. I assume most/all events cancelled?


Most.. Attended this one in Cody WY. Pbr event soon in SD will have fans attending again.










Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Damn it. This covid-19 is growing unabatedly. The plus side is that the IT industry is booming now with a demand on technology to do business online.


It often brings a grin to my face. We were big on telecommuting before it was a thing...many years ago. The biggest change it wrought was off shoring work. I often think be careful what you wish for ....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> France.


France but vulgar


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You can head over to Ft Worth to get one done. Minus the gold wouldn't mind doing my explorer.


Oy again.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> France but MORE vulgar


there, fify


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Like a Sons of Anarchy reaper vest.
> 
> BTW Clay Morrow (Ron Perlman's character) wears a YT DD all the time in the show.


Ron Perlman can wear anything he pleases. I wonder what he'd wear as Hellboy?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Ron Perlman can wear anything he pleases. I wonder what he'd wear as Hellboy?


A U-Boat?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> France.


Hahahaha. I knew someone would say that. 

So bother PF will feel right at home.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Ron Perlman can wear anything he pleases. I wonder what he'd wear as Hellboy?


My favorite movie he was in was that caveman movie.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Speaking of wearing a gold watch all the time, what do you guys think of the YT Bluesy sub?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> My favorite movie he was in was that caveman movie.


With Ringo Starr and Barbara Bach?!?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Liked the idea when I first saw these a few years back, not sure if I could pull it off IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is actually really well done but not my style but I could see BT rocking it . I would tend to think the bracelet is overkill being done like that maybe just the watch case ...but then it might look too weird w a plain bracelet


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is the gif to describe it. Well, besides the throwing up one that @sportura uses.


There's also the video of President Bush throwing up on the Japanese Prime Minister...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> It is actually really well done but not my style but I could see BT rocking it . I would tend to think the bracelet is overkill being done like that maybe just the watch case ...but then it might look too weird w a plain bracelet


I love it actually.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> A U-Boat?


A watch that's fitting for a "boy" from hell? These comes to mind.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah, just googled the Perlman caveman movie - Quest for Fire. Saw a trailer - so so goofy. Hairy unga-bunga guys . What did I tell you about higher evolution?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> With Ringo Starr and Barbara Bach?!?


Quest for Fire


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> It is actually really well done but not my style *but I could see BT rocking it* . I would tend to think the bracelet is overkill being done like that maybe just the watch case ...but then it might look too weird w a plain bracelet


That's what I thought too


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> A watch that's fitting for a "boy" from hell? These comes to mind.


Hellish indeed


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, just googled the Perlman caveman movie - Quest for Fire. Saw a trailer - so so goofy. Hairy unga-bunga guys . What did I tell you about higher evolution?


Ron didn't have to have makeup.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Liking this old Omega Dynamic Chrono.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> A watch that's fitting for a "boy" from hell? These comes to mind.


Very tasteful


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> It is actually really well done but not my style but I could see BT rocking it . I would tend to think the bracelet is overkill being done like that maybe just the watch case ...but then it might look too weird w a plain bracelet


Reminds me of some of the Montana Watch Co watches which are overpriced. Might look weird but doing the bracelet only would probably be the safest money wise. When I saw one IRL at SEWE in Charleston, i was impressed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Very tasteful


I'll bet you couldn't say that with a straight face!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The east side of Canada?


Our eastern, maritime provinces are fairly close in feel/culture to the northeastern US States (Maine etc]... So, I'm told.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. Spent a year in Quebec City. Interesting. Very Euro. But *snow from Nov to May*.


Lol, sounds like calgary.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The east side of Canada?


France


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Our eastern, maritime provinces are fairly close in feel/culture to the northeastern US States (Maine etc]... So, I'm told.


Back in the day... when we drove to Nova Scotia, it felt more rural and laid back.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> <snip>
> 
> We were big on telecommuting before it was a thing...many years ago. The biggest change it wrought was off shoring work. I often think be careful what you wish for ....


yup, if you can do your job from home, then so can someone else from their home in Mumbai or Romania.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> yup, if you can do your job from home, then so can someone else from their home in Mumbai or Romania.


Yep call me crazy but if virtual teaching has any value...I think I know where a lot of english speaking (or spanish if needed) teachers can be had cheap. hmm maybe Havard could use a few PhDs from elsewhere.

I can remember when programmers said.....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not a bad Saturday!










On the Canada/Australia talk, I loved visiting Vancouver and the Victoria Gardens when I was younger ... I need to make it back. And I really need to make it to Toronto/the east coast. I have some close friends up there!

I also visited Sydney and the Gold Coast with a buddy for my "bar trip" after taking the bar exam/finishing law school. I absolutely loved Sydney, hiking the Blue Mountains and walking around Bondai! Surfer's Paradise was beautiful, but we were there out of season, so it was very quiet.

I also lived outside of Tokyo for a semester in undergrad (and I left home and attended college on the East Coast of the US) and then a semester in London during law school (which I attended in the Midwest)

I'm an Angelino at heart, but suffice it to say, I love traveling and living elsewhere... so this Pandemic and quarantine has me a bit stir crazy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yep call me crazy but if virtual teaching has any value...I think I know where a lot of english speaking (or spanish if needed) teachers can be had cheap. hmm maybe Havard could use a few PhDs from elsewhere.
> 
> *I can remember when programmers said.....*


...?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not a bad Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another lawyer?!?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> ...?


No one overseas can do as good a job as us...so what if average pay > $100k.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Another lawyer?!?


I guess so!  newly minted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I guess so!  newly minted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


Jackie Chiles!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> sounds smart. does it work? course who in hell wants to go to alaska?


Convicts.

BT- sorry to hear about Bo


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> *No one overseas can do as good a job as us*...so what if average pay > $100k.


Oh? Yeah, that's right. They are not overseas as they have been imported to be local and are running the tech companies now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I guess so!  newly minted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats. Just passed 26 years myself.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Congrats. Just passed 26 years myself.


Thank you! And still practicing? That's reassuring! I'm less than a year since graduating/taking the bar, so I'm definitely still in the honeymoon phase and doing my best to just learn as much as possible about the practice (and not get ahead of myself... at least not too far ahead)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you! And still practicing? That's reassuring! I'm less than a year since graduating/taking the bar, so I'm definitely still in the honeymoon phase and doing my best to just learn as much as possible about the practice (and not get ahead of myself... at least not too far ahead)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yup, still practicing. 26 years isn't _that_ long!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Convicts.
> 
> BT- sorry to hear about Bo


Thanks Tooth... good excuse to post a picture of better days


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup, still practicing. 26 years isn't _that_ long!


20 years for me seems like a lifetime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

abd26 said:


> 20 years for me seems like a lifetime.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cheers boys


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> No one overseas can do as good a job as us...so what if average pay > $100k.


Low cost centres are closing the gap... but they still don't do as well with critical thinking. IMO it starts in the early grades, but schools abroad seem to focus more on rote learning and repetition.

If they ever manage to compete in the critical thinking arena, then we're all screwed. Problem is..... we're in the process of teaching them.... all professional services are being commoditized in an effort to drive down cost.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Low cost centres are closing the gap... but they still don't do as well with critical thinking. IMO it starts in the early grades, but schools abroad seem to focus more on rote learning and repetition.
> 
> If they ever manage to compete in the critical thinking arena, then we're all screwed. Problem is..... we're in the process of teaching them.... all professional services are being commoditized in an effort to drive down cost.


Personally I had my opinions but at that time they were 1/4 the costs so off they went.

And what do I know but the last few weeks in US makes me question any critical thinking in young people.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh? Yeah, that's right. They are not overseas as they have been imported to be local and are running the tech companies now.


Yup, many of the ones that immigrate do very well.... as far as Canada goes, we need them to keep coming... Birth rate too low to continue to grow the economy. Bring a great diversity of thought / process as well.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Personally I had my opinions but at that time they were 1/4 the costs so off they went.
> 
> And what do I know but the last few weeks in US makes me question any critical thinking in young people.


Maybe we should check the plumbing for lead pipes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Cheers boys


Cheers to you too, from the Feral Brewing Co. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Yup, many of the ones that immigrate do very well.... as far as Canada goes, we need them to keep coming... Birth rate too low to continue to grow the economy. Bring a great diversity of thought / process as well.


Agreed.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sticking with the older movements.
> 
> You know, all this talk about the new movements made me suspect that the reason I am waiting so long for my Explorer II is that Rolex may be retooling and we are expecting a new one soon.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone here post an incoming for a while and i checked with MeiXiang and he has not heard from his AD as well.


Missionary has its advantages

But do you really think Rolex would miss next years Expl2 anniversary?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thoughts?
> View attachment 15344261


Did one of Mrs BT's artsy cousins work on your DJ

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Missionary has its advantages
> 
> But do you really think Rolex would miss next years Expl2 anniversary?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


No, that is why everyone is waiting so long for "the call". However, I doubt if I want the new movement along with all the issues.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Here's a thought - we all know how isochronism effects a watch's accuracy, the timekeeping suffers as the mainspring winds down. With a longer power reserve, the movement will stay in the sweet spot longer if we compare say a 3135 (lower PR) with a 3235, or a Tudor MT56XX movement.
> 
> Could this be one of the reasons we're seeing better precision, in terms of timekeeping, with the MT series Tudor movements?


If all else is constant like a silicon hairspring I'd probably agree. I've also wonder the use of two mainsprings vs one; I'd think that two are superior due to the lesser effect if isochronism on the escapement.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of wearing a gold watch all the time, what do you guys think of the YT Bluesy sub?


I'm not old enough to pull it off or a lawyer wanting to intimidate the opposing council. But rumours on WUS and elsewhere are that gold and TT will be coming back in fashion as the SS craze dies out.

Didn't you already sell one!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yep call me crazy but if virtual teaching has any value...I think I know where a lot of english speaking (or spanish if needed) teachers can be had cheap. hmm maybe Havard could use a few PhDs from elsewhere.
> 
> I can remember when programmers said.....


Harvard's planning on teaching 20/21 online and still charge ca. 50k per student. I expect more than a few will take a sabbatical year.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Another lawyer?!?


Hmmm

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

abd26 said:


> 20 years for me seems like a lifetime.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It sure does, especially if you are 20


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

My "strap" and one of my pups this evening. Taken about an hour and a half ago as the clock swept past midnight in the City of Angles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Don't want to get banned. My BS filter is rather full.


You can't keep it in BT,
You gotta let it out,
You've got to show the world,
World's got to see,
See all the hate
Hate for bull that's in you
Yeah BT, you can't keep it in,
We are here to back you


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of wearing a gold watch all the time, what do you guys think of the YT Bluesy sub?


No problem at all as a daily wearer; I approve


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> there, fify


Hey!...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I guess so!  newly minted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, a newly minted lawyer driving an M4 and flashing luxury watches, no wonder America is so great; in Europe, a newly minted lawyer could barely afford his metro pass and paying rent


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> If all else is constant like a silicon hairspring I'd probably agree. I've also wonder the use of two mainsprings vs one; I'd think that two are superior due to the lesser effect if isochronism on the escapement.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Right, I forgot about the the difference in hairsprings. 

It would be interesting to compare though, two identical movements, one with a longer power reserve and one without and see their effect on isochronism.

With regards to the twin barrels vs single barrel, wouldn't that also depend on whether the barrels are connected in parallel or in series? I mean, if the two barrels are connected in series there would still be a significant decrease in torque supplied to the gear train when the first is near the end of release but before the second one kicks in?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wow, a newly minted lawyer driving an M4 and flashing luxury watches, no wonder America is so great; in Europe, a newly minted lawyer could barely afford his metro pass and paying rent


I won't lie, I'm definitely privileged, and most young lawyers are not in the same position I am in (although many are and many have much more).

Even in Europe, although it's worse in America (unless you're royalty or your daddy's daddy's daddy is someone special in Europe), there is a massive barrier to entry to the professional markets such as the legal market because law school and the bar exam are so expensive. I didn't have to take out any loans.

Although, in the UK and the EU, a law degree is an undergrad degree, so you don't need an extra 3 years of school on top of 4 years of college, and the solicitor's exam is not like the bar. Therefore, you can become an attorney at a younger age, although salary is much lower at the start. I'm not saying it's "easier" to be a lawyer in Europe, but it is different. From my time in London, it seemed like becoming a lawyer and practicing law was a middle-class profession that was exemplified as less intensive and less prestigious than banking and and other "professional" aspirations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey!...




Personal experience. My last trip to Paris was, well...
Let's just say the fact that I didn't speak French surely didn't help.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Thoughts?
> View attachment 15344261


BT, seriously, I am sure that it would fit perfectly your style. The best watch engraver out there is Bram Ramon, he's from Belgium; he's the best BT, the best! Heck, he even managed to make an ugly Nautilus look good!




















Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Personal experience. My last trip to Paris was, well...
> Let's just say the fact that I didn't speak French surely didn't help.


Parisians are the worst; sadly, they give French people a bad reputation


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Parisians are the worst; sadly, they give French people a bad reputation


No worries bro PF, if anything I think I know better than to paint a people with a broad brush stroke because of one bad experience. 

HongKongers aren't that great neither.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Right, I forgot about the the difference in hairsprings.
> 
> It would be interesting to compare though, two identical movements, one with a longer power reserve and one without and see their effect on isochronism.
> 
> With regards to the twin barrels vs single barrel, wouldn't that also depend on whether the barrels are connected in parallel or in series? I mean, if the two barrels are connected in series there would still be a significant decrease in torque supplied to the gear train when the first is near the end of release but before the second one kicks in?


One of our engineers will have to chime in about the twin barrels in series. I was thinking that they might supply the same amount of energy as a single but each would have less torque than a single barrel resulting in lower isochronism as the unwind. Just guessing

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> One of our engineers will have to chime in about the twin barrels in series. I was thinking that they might supply the same amount of energy as a single but each would have less torque than a single barrel resulting in lower isochronism as the unwind. Just guessing
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


This might interest you RJ



Panerol Forte said:


> Exactly, this is why the ALS Lange 31, with 31 days PR, has a patented constant-force escapement. Of course, it's priced at 151,500 Euros, but this is the price to pay for laziness  . Bear in mind that it's not an easy built at 406 movement parts and 62 rubies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is also this very good article









The dilemma of Constant Force in Watchmaking - Monochrome Watches


A Technical Perspective - an in-depth look at watchmakers' greatest dilemma, achieving Constant Force in Watchmaking - history and innovations.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sticking with the older movements.
> 
> You know, all this talk about the new movements made me suspect that the reason I am waiting so long for my Explorer II is that Rolex may be retooling and we are expecting a new one soon.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone here post an incoming for a while and i checked with MeiXiang and he has not heard from his AD as well.


Any idea when this may be announced? I'm holding out till at least September and the Exp2 is on my 2 watch list.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thoughts?
> View attachment 15344261


Pretty amazing work. I would wear it. Would love to watch the work being performed on this watch. I'll bet it's fascinating.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You can head over to Ft Worth to get one done. Minus the gold wouldn't mind doing my explorer.


That would be something else. Would love it to come back with a photo album or vid with the artist working on it. I see this like a tattoo. Not everyone may like it but it's art, it's yours, it's forever, it's special. Also takes HUGE BALLS to get this done. I think it's amazing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Liked the idea when I first saw these a few years back, not sure if I could pull it off IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The work on the Milgauss is excellent.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of wearing a gold watch all the time, what do you guys think of the YT Bluesy sub?


The bluesy is slowly becoming my favorite sub. The plain black bezel sub is just that. Plain. While I'm not a huge fan of the TT bracelet, the bluesy has fantastic colors. I would wear it.

I love that you can pick them up a good bit under original sale price used also. One of the few models you can get a good "deal" on.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Parisians are the worst; sadly, they give French people a bad reputation


I hear this all the time but I've never had a bad experience in Paris. I am sure I've been to Paris at least eight times for at least a week at a time.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Liking this old Omega Dynamic Chrono.


The font has some really cool 70's styling to it. Just a cool funky piece.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> The bluesy is slowly becoming my favorite sub. The plain black bezel sub is just that. Plain. While I'm not a huge fan of the TT bracelet, the bluesy has fantastic colors. I would wear it.
> 
> I love that you can pick them up a good bit under original sale price used also. One of the few models you can get a good "deal" on.
> 
> ...


I already have the TT bluesy. I was talking about the full gold bluesy.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks Tooth... good excuse to post a picture of better days
> View attachment 15344438


Aww. Great pic. Great hat also. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> The bluesy is slowly becoming my favorite sub. The plain black bezel sub is just that. Plain. While I'm not a huge fan of the TT bracelet, the bluesy has fantastic colors. I would wear it.
> 
> I love that you can pick them up a good bit under original sale price used also. One of the few models you can get a good "deal" on.
> 
> ...


Definitely enjoy the bluesy over the black TT sub. The smurf is the best looking in the lineup, but for the money the bluesy is a stunner.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I already have the TT bluesy. I was talking about the full gold bluesy.


Idk, something about that much yellow gold. I think that's why I like the smurf so much. PM, but understated. To the untrained eye it's just steel.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I already have the TT bluesy. I was talking about the full gold bluesy.


The TT is pretty great. The full gold model is ballsy. Don't know if I like it more than the TT. I'm not one to wear gold. You spend some effort keeping pretty stylish so I could see you pulling the full gold off. It's not for everyone but it's impressive.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> The TT is pretty great. The full gold model is ballsy. Don't know if I like it more than the TT. I'm not one to wear gold. You spend some effort keeping pretty stylish so I could see you pulling the full gold off. It's not for everyone but it's impressive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


On the fence still.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Parisians are the worst; sadly, they give French people a bad reputation


Don't know about the worst but the place is magnificent


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Idk, something about that much yellow gold. I think that's why I like the smurf so much. PM, but understated. To the untrained eye it's just steel.


Which is why it should be Steel. SS blue sub would be the hottest watch out there. Only the few educated people out there know what your smurf really is.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Don't know about the worst but the place is magnificent


The sun piece is pretty amazing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Which is why it should be Steel. SS blue sub would be the hottest watch out there. Only the few educated people out there know what your smurf really is.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah I would buy a SS blue sub immediately. I think there was a discussion about this. It will never happen, because the PM blue sub owners would be furious.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I already have the TT bluesy. I was talking about the full gold bluesy.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> This might interest you RJ
> 
> There is also this very good article
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the link. So much interesting information in that article.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah I would buy a SS blue sub immediately. I think there was a discussion about this. It will never happen, because the PM blue sub owners would be furious.


What? did you hear something? excuse me a second...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Haven't caught up, probably won't have time to until tonight. Happy Sunday boys and girls!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Yup, many of the ones that immigrate do very well.... as far as Canada goes, we need them to keep coming... Birth rate too low to continue to grow the economy. Bring a great diversity of thought / process as well.


Then you will love Mrs. BSF...!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Are we still talking about crack?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For you golfers out there...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Then you will love Mrs. BSF...!


Heck, we'd take both of you!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Are we still talking about crack?
> 
> View attachment 15345395


"There is a crack in everything, that's how the light gets in" _Leonard Cohen 1934-2016_


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For you golfers out there...
> 
> View attachment 15345400


"Achievements on the golf course are not what matters, decency and honesty are what matter" _Tiger Woods _🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> "Achievements on the golf course are not what matters, decency and honesty are what matter" _Tiger Woods _


For her though I'll be dishonest and indecent anywhere, golf courses included!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

For my eco conscious bros this is what happens when pieces of the 8000 blades replaced each year on those wind turbines end up.......yeah in the [email protected]@@ing ground . So there enjoy this wonderful green tech and keep it coming because hey we need clean energy right and the carbon based or fiberglass blades are well known for recycling. Poor schmucks in Iowa Wyoming and South Dakota are the winner of the burying contest so they get to split the burial three ways.
Remind me again nuclear bad ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For you golfers out there...
> 
> View attachment 15345400


I would shoot a very high score if ever partnered w her. Loving the super stroke putter grip too not distracting at all


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I would shoot a very high score if ever partnered w her. Loving the super stroke putter grip too not distracting at all


How's about now?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> For my eco conscious bros this is what happens when pieces of the 8000 blades replaced each year on those wind turbines end up.......yeah in the [email protected]@@ing ground . So there enjoy this wonderful green tech and keep it coming because hey we need clean energy right and the carbon based or fiberglass blades are well known for recycling. Poor schmucks in Iowa Wyoming and South Dakota are the winner of the burying contest so they get to split the burial three ways.
> Remind me again nuclear bad ?


Are the dead birds buried there also? How about solar panels? I understand they are buried also. Reminds me of youth when all trash was burned or buried on the farm. Was not out of sight out of mind like these days.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No problem here, right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

On a much sadder note...

Just saw a video about a young man who participated in a "Covid party." (A CV-positive guy hosts a party and attendees kick money into a pot and the first person to get infected wins the pot. Yeah, you read that right...) 

Anyway, one guy got infected, wound up in the hospital and as he was being comforted by his nurse, he said, "Maybe I was wrong about Covid. I think it's not a hoax after all." He died a few hours later.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a much sadder note...
> 
> Just saw a video about a young man who participated in a "Covid party." (A CV-positive guy hosts a party and attendees kick money into a pot and the first person to get infected wins the pot. Yeah, you read that right...)
> 
> Anyway, one guy got infected, wound up in the hospital and as he was being comforted by his nurse, he said, "Maybe I was wrong about Covid. I think it's not a hoax after all." He died a few hours later.


Yeah.....yeah.....we're all going to be fine


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> For my eco conscious bros this is what happens when pieces of the 8000 blades replaced each year on those wind turbines end up.......yeah in the [email protected]@@ing ground . So there enjoy this wonderful green tech and keep it coming because hey we need clean energy right and the carbon based or fiberglass blades are well known for recycling. Poor schmucks in Iowa Wyoming and South Dakota are the winner of the burying contest so they get to split the burial three ways.
> Remind me again nuclear bad ?


They can't do literally anything else with them? Refurbish? Recycle to home building products? What a waste.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> For my eco conscious bros this is what happens when pieces of the 8000 blades replaced each year on those wind turbines end up.......yeah in the [email protected]@@ing ground . So there enjoy this wonderful green tech and keep it coming because hey we need clean energy right and the carbon based or fiberglass blades are well known for recycling. Poor schmucks in Iowa Wyoming and South Dakota are the winner of the burying contest so they get to split the burial three ways.
> Remind me again nuclear bad ?


Where does nuclear waste go?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> "Achievements on the golf course are not what matters, decency and honesty are what matter" _Tiger Woods _


On course yes, but what about off the course, Tigger?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Where does nuclear waste go?


That's right same place but the point is that all this eco nonsense is hypocritical


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No problem here, right?
> 
> View attachment 15345551


Nice posture


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> They can't do literally anything else with them? Refurbish? Recycle to home building products? What a waste.


Isn't it soooo much easier to bury the crap ? I mean if you can't see it then it is all good right


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> That's right same place but the point is that all this eco nonsense is hypocritical


I think its more about the cleaner option. Nothing is 100% clean, except not using electricity at all. The over all objective is to reduce the amount of pollution. Technology just isnt their yet unfortunately.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> I think its more about the cleaner option. Nothing is 100% clean, except not using electricity at all. The over all objective is to reduce the amount of pollution. Technology just isnt their yet unfortunately.


Doesn't get much cleaner than nuclear . Sure you get nuclear waste and processing of nuclear waste is still an issue but the processing of used nuclear fuel is making a lot of progress and w the use of fourth gen neutron reactors where these reactors can actually use the depleted uranium waste sitting out there it would be a game changer. Electric cars gonna need some juice right . So between the ecological impact of the ugly ass wind turbines which thank God can't put everywhere and the solar panel crapshoot nuclear doesn't sound too bad ...


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Doesn't get much cleaner than nuclear . Sure you get nuclear waste and processing of nuclear waste is still an issue but the processing of used nuclear fuel is making a lot of progress and w the use of fourth gen neutron reactors where these reactors can actually use the depleted uranium waste sitting out there it would be a game changer. Electric cars gonna need some juice right . So between the ecological impact of the ugly ass wind turbines which thank God can't put everywhere and the solar panel crapshoot nuclear doesn't sound too bad ...


I dont mind nuclear reactors, navys been using them for decades. Theres still some ways to go with recycling uranium waste as well. I say having alot of energy options is the best idea or you end up like hawaii. I pay 37 cents a kwh due to our dependence on fuel for our power station. Why? We have sun all day everyday, we have tides, we have wind, we have geothermal energy. But we choose to stick with fuel


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> The bluesy is slowly becoming my favorite sub. The plain black bezel sub is just that. Plain. While I'm not a huge fan of the TT bracelet, the bluesy has fantastic colors. I would wear it.
> 
> I love that you can pick them up a good bit under original sale price used also. One of the few models you can get a good "deal" on.
> 
> ...


I think it comes with maturity the bluesy and the new two tone SD are top watches.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> For my eco conscious bros this is what happens when pieces of the 8000 blades replaced each year on those wind turbines end up.......yeah in the [email protected]@@ing ground . So there enjoy this wonderful green tech and keep it coming because hey we need clean energy right and the carbon based or fiberglass blades are well known for recycling. Poor schmucks in Iowa Wyoming and South Dakota are the winner of the burying contest so they get to split the burial three ways.
> Remind me again nuclear bad ?


That's kinda retarded. Is there any other use for old wind turbine blades? I mean build a fan blade clubhouse for the kids or something. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How's about now?
> 
> View attachment 15345541


I love golf. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a much sadder note...
> 
> Just saw a video about a young man who participated in a "Covid party." (A CV-positive guy hosts a party and attendees kick money into a pot and the first person to get infected wins the pot. Yeah, you read that right...)
> 
> Anyway, one guy got infected, wound up in the hospital and as he was being comforted by his nurse, he said, "Maybe I was wrong about Covid. I think it's not a hoax after all." He died a few hours later.


That gets a like just for being such a heart warming story. Stupidity is still alive and well in year 2020!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Where does nuclear waste go?


Uh Jersey?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Any idea when this may be announced? I'm holding out till at least September and the Exp2 is on my 2 watch list.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Next year is the anniversary milestone of the Explorer II. Considering that the GMT movement got updated in the GMT Master II, it is not rocket science for them to modify the movement for the Explorer II, so I would predict that an announcement is imminent.

Other watch that could or should have been updated is the Submariner as that remains one of the last of the Rolex main stays that hasn't been refreshed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a much sadder note...
> 
> Just saw a video about a young man who participated in a "Covid party." (A CV-positive guy hosts a party and attendees kick money into a pot and the first person to get infected wins the pot. Yeah, you read that right...)
> 
> Anyway, one guy got infected, wound up in the hospital and as he was being comforted by his nurse, he said, "Maybe I was wrong about Covid. I think it's not a hoax after all." He died a few hours later.


What's that about you can't fix stupid? Oh sorry wasn't a friend of yours was it Bro BSF?

If he had tried hard to avoid, he might could have been Will Smith?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah.....yeah.....we're all going to be fine


well not all ... well reminds me of a book I read once... to put things in perspective... in 100 years everyone you see read about etc will all be dead.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> Where does nuclear waste go?


well if not too large maybe we could send that towards the sun?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That gets a like just for being such a heart warming story. Stupidity is still alive and well in year 2020!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And you get a like for finding beauty in a story.

2020 is the year of stupid FWIW


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> For my eco conscious bros this is what happens when pieces of the 8000 blades replaced each year on those wind turbines end up.......yeah in the [email protected]@@ing ground . So there enjoy this wonderful green tech and keep it coming because hey we need clean energy right and the carbon based or fiberglass blades are well known for recycling. Poor schmucks in Iowa Wyoming and South Dakota are the winner of the burying contest so they get to split the burial three ways.
> Remind me again nuclear bad ?


Whoa! I knew they were replaced but didn't know that it gets buried somewhere. That's a large burial ground there! Maybe you can post this on Greta's social media. She will make it her next mission to stop wind turbines. She will look at this photo and go "How dare you!"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I would shoot a very high score if ever partnered w her. Loving the super stroke putter grip too not distracting at all


Please check to make sure that the handle you think you are gripping is the golf stick....

We do not want you to need the services of brother Delco...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a much sadder note...
> 
> Just saw a video about a young man who participated in a "Covid party." (A CV-positive guy hosts a party and attendees kick money into a pot and the first person to get infected wins the pot. Yeah, you read that right...)
> 
> Anyway, one guy got infected, wound up in the hospital and as he was being comforted by his nurse, he said, "Maybe I was wrong about Covid. I think it's not a hoax after all." He died a few hours later.


I guess the money he won paid for his funeral.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> They can't do literally anything else with them? Refurbish? Recycle to home building products? What a waste.


No you can't. That's the thing with solar panels too, and batteries, and a lot of the "green" stuff.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Whoa! I knew they were replaced but didn't know that it gets buried somewhere. That's a large burial ground there! Maybe you can post this on Greta's social media. She will make it her next mission to stop wind turbines. She will look at this photo and go "How dare you!"


Should just dump them in the ocean. I guess the good news is all the concrete that had to be poured to put the turbine up to begin with should last a while.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> That's kinda retarded. Is there any other use for old wind turbine blades? I mean build a fan blade clubhouse for the kids or something.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Our descendants will mine the landfills. A typical landfill will probably assay higher for most commercially useful metals than some of the ores they're mining now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Where does nuclear waste go?


Buried in the ground too.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> What's that about you can't fix stupid? Oh sorry wasn't a friend of yours was it Bro BSF?


Sometimes it gets fixed the hard way.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Our descendants will mine the landfills. A typical landfill will probably assay higher for most commercially useful metals than some of the ores they're mining now.


Or Aliens?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> That's right same place but the point is that all this eco nonsense is hypocritical


It is.

Just the evil corporations pushing this products because they can sell something and make tons of money. No end of life considerations and no plan for dismantling.

I know the guy in Australia who pushed this green agenda back in the 1990s and he was successful in bringing "green" legislation into Australia but at the end of the day, it was all about money. He saw it as a new, untapped market for the consultancy company he was running.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Sometimes it gets fixed the hard way.


well it's a one time fix.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is.
> 
> Just the evil corporations pushing this products because they can sell something and make tons of money. No end of life considerations and no plan for dismantling.
> 
> I know the guy in Australia who pushed this green agenda back in the 1990s and he was successful in bringing "green" legislation into Australia but at the end of the day, it was all about money. He saw it as a new, untapped market for the consultancy company he was running.


Al Gore moved to AUS?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> That gets a like just for being such a heart warming story. Stupidity is still alive and well in year 2020!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm afraid it'll be around in 4020 too...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Please check to make sure that the handle you think you are gripping is the golf stick....
> 
> We do not want you to need the services of brother Delco...


And where is he? and Merv?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's kinda retarded. Is there any other use for old wind turbine blades? I mean build a fan blade clubhouse for the kids or something.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It is a good idea but there isn't much you can do for a manufactured product like the blades. Can't be recycled cheaply.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is a good idea but there isn't much you can do for a manufactured product like the blades. Can't be recycled cheaply.


I know make them out of cardboard!

And in the end is there really any difference between turbines and Rolexes?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> What's that about you can't fix stupid? Oh sorry wasn't a friend of yours was it Bro BSF?
> 
> If he had tried hard to avoid, he might could have been Will Smith?


No, just heard it on TV. Feel sorry for his family tho.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Al Gore moved to AUS?


Keep him there in the US please.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Keep him there in the US please.


Think he has houses all over the world ....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And where is he? and Merv?


No idea. I think Merv drops by every now and then. But have not seen Delco since he last posted about his kitchen upgrade and the website switchover.

SoOoO calling @Merv and @delco714


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Think he has houses all over the world ....


That... is an Inconvenient Truth.

He flies all over the world in his little jet plane polluting it and staying in his houses preaching to is about going green.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That... is an Inconvenient Truth.
> 
> He flies all over the world in his little jet plane polluting it and staying in his houses preaching to is about going green.


and eating. First step in green is to lose weight.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is a good idea but there isn't much you can do for a manufactured product like the blades. Can't be recycled cheaply.


But they can definitely be repurposed. Even if it's just something artsy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is a good idea but there isn't much you can do for a manufactured product like the blades. Can't be recycled cheaply.


Huh, who knew. Would have bet that they could ground it up to powder and reuse it somehow...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Huh, who knew. Would have bet that they could ground it up to powder and reuse it somehow...


Like you said that's for the future ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Like you said that's for the future ?


Omega's gonna come out with "The Windy Side of the Moon..."


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Please check to make sure that the handle you think you are gripping is the golf stick....
> 
> We do not want you to need the services of brother Delco...





Betterthere said:


> And where is he? and Merv?





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No idea. I think Merv drops by every now and then. But have not seen Delco since he last posted about his kitchen upgrade and the website switchover.
> 
> SoOoO calling @Merv and @delco714


I'm like the magic genie for the peenie! Just have to tag me and I'm here in a jiffy . 
Busy with work and life mostly. Once the fridge comes Tuesday for my birthday, the kitchen will be complete! Everything's well, I have popped in to read here and there, sorry for the absenteeism 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> I'm like the magic genie for the peenie! Just have to tag me and I'm here in a jiffy .
> Busy with work and life mostly. Once the fridge comes Tuesday for my birthday, the kitchen will be complete! Everything's well, I have popped in to read here and there, sorry for the absenteeism
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


How's Vegas doing? Almost visited you this coming week but changed plans.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> How's Vegas doing? Almost visited you this coming week but changed plans.


A lot of cases and idiots. It was 94° at 7am. But other than that, pretty good!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

In case you wondered who said it first and no it wasn’t Einstein :

Voltaire “Ce n'est pas l'immensité de la vôute étoilée qui peut donner le plus complétement l'ideé de l'infini, mais bien la bêtise humaine." 

Translation “It is not the starry sky that can give the most complete idea of the infinite, but human stupidity.”


Which is absolutely perfect for 2020 ...amiright


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> and eating. First step in green is to lose weight.


He forget to tell his dietitian to change his diet to all greens.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> But they can definitely be repurposed. Even if it's just something artsy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The blades are pretty big, so we will need to erect new monuments and sculptures everywhere. No thanks, either spend the money to grinding up or bury it in landfill.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Huh, who knew. Would have bet that they could ground it up to powder and reuse it somehow...


#nra

Yes, grinding them up is the only way to make it small enough to be reused as fill for concrete or something. Like what they do with old car tyres being made for laying on the road.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I'm like the magic genie for the peenie! Just have to tag me and I'm here in a jiffy .
> Busy with work and life mostly. Once the fridge comes Tuesday for my birthday, the kitchen will be complete! Everything's well, I have popped in to read here and there, sorry for the absenteeism
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Don't be sorry!

At least you have a life out there and not spending all your time with us 

Good to hear that you are well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For our Brothers going through winter, you just gotta dress for the weather.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

But if it's sweltering where you're at, there's this...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Lads i just found another female watch enthusiast/reviewer on youtube.
Shes a redhead whos fairly cute i suppose

NASA G-Shock Limited Edition DW5600 Unboxing - YouTube

Calling her a reviewer might be a stretch though lol, havnt seen any of her other vids, just thought id bring her to your attention.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I won't lie, I'm definitely privileged, and most young lawyers are not in the same position I am in (although many are and many have much more).
> 
> Even in Europe, although it's worse in America (unless you're royalty or your daddy's daddy's daddy is someone special in Europe), there is a massive barrier to entry to the professional markets such as the legal market because law school and the bar exam are so expensive. I didn't have to take out any loans.
> 
> ...


I no longer represent the high brow finance/real estate developer clients, and I now represent used car dealers. The upside, I've owned and "test driven" for "quality control" all sorts of cars. The downside, cars are now just commodities. That means my hobbies include watches and guitars, which are cheaper than flipping cars every 18 months. I should have been a podiatrist. We've got this super fast in our inventory: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Lads i just found another female watch enthusiast/reviewer on youtube.
> *Shes a redhead whos fairly cute i suppose*
> 
> NASA G-Shock Limited Edition DW5600 Unboxing - YouTube
> ...


You like redheads?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No problem here, right?
> 
> View attachment 15345551


That's a 21 hole course, and she probably hits a birdie every time.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You like redheads?


I like em all bro Doggy : )


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a much sadder note...
> 
> Just saw a video about a young man who participated in a "Covid party." (A CV-positive guy hosts a party and attendees kick money into a pot and the first person to get infected wins the pot. Yeah, you read that right...)
> 
> Anyway, one guy got infected, wound up in the hospital and as he was being comforted by his nurse, he said, "Maybe I was wrong about Covid. I think it's not a hoax after all." He died a few hours later.


Goddamn.

One guy I'm having a conversation with on FB says that depending on how the appeal goes with his insurance, his week-long stay in the hospital for CV19 will cost him between $2,000 and $34,000. I told him that his situation is exactly what's wrong with our system, and he says he'd pay ten times as much as long as he gets to live. He's been beat over the head with this insurance idiocy so much that he thinks it's the only way to have health care.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Seems shes going to be a goner... total loss. Heads will roll soon.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> Seems shes going to be a goner... total loss. Heads will roll soon.


I blame China for this!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Jaguarshark said:


> Seems shes going to be a goner... total loss. Heads will roll soon.


That's gonna leave a mark.... fortunately the news agencies are reporting that the 21 injured were not seriously hurt.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> Seems shes going to be a goner... total loss. Heads will roll soon.


What's the story?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> But they can definitely be repurposed. Even if it's just something artsy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Please don't... there is enough trash art, let's not get too literal










Edit: looking back at this picture of recycling masterpiece, I am wondering, the day it will be deemed an eyesore, how they will do to recycle, ie, how will they manage to sort the broken glass, aluminum, and rubber after the bulldozer will knock it down, and most importantly, will they bury the remains, or will they recycle them in some other piece of art. Just a thought...


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> What's the story?


Shorepower created a fire at the generator causing a fire in the well deck. Afff was tagged out which caused the fire to spread out of control. The fire hit the diesel tanks which caused a explosion and spread through out the ship. Fire Marshall on scene determined it was to dangerous to fight the fire so they are cooling the hull and letting it burn itself out which may last days. It will be a complete loss.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For you golfers out there...
> 
> View attachment 15345400


This year's Christmas present: the putter

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No idea. I think Merv drops by every now and then. But have not seen Delco since he last posted about his kitchen upgrade and the website switchover.
> 
> SoOoO calling @Merv and @delco714


Last I heard both were sulking after hearing that the buried treasure they've been looking for has been found.

2029 the bummer year: Rolex waitlists and now no treasure.









Someone Found a Buried Treasure Hidden in the Rocky Mountains (Published 2020)


Forrest Fenn, a New Mexico art collector, created a treasure hunt in 2010. Over the weekend, he said, someone found the chest he had buried with gold nuggets, coins, gems and artifacts.




www.nytimes.com





LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Omega's gonna come out with "The Windy Side of the Moon..."


Like the song Wind of Change funded by the CIA, I mean NASA 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> #nra
> 
> Yes, grinding them up is the only way to make it small enough to be reused as fill for concrete or something. Like what they do with old car tyres being made for laying on the road.


A better take on where the rubber meets the road than off to the side parking lots.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Seems shes going to be a goner... total loss. Heads will roll soon.


Smoking on the job

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Please don't... there is enough trash art, let's not get too literal
> 
> View attachment 15346061
> 
> ...


Despite what I do, I'll never understand "art".


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Despite what I do, I'll never understand "art".


Ditto... I've been a painting lover since my young age, my mother, who was a painting collector, used to take me with her to various painting exhibitions, I even bought my first oil painting with my own savings probably at the age of 8 (I just checked the painting, it's dated 1970), Mrs. PF is a talented painter, and I can confirm what you just said, I'll never understand "art"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jaguarshark said:


> Shorepower created a fire at the generator causing a fire in the well deck. Afff was tagged out which caused the fire to spread out of control. The fire hit the diesel tanks which caused a explosion and spread through out the ship. Fire Marshall on scene determined it was to dangerous to fight the fire so they are cooling the hull and letting it burn itself out which may last days. It will be a complete loss.


Unless they were working on it, why the hell would they lock out the afff??

Someone can kiss their career(s) goodbye.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of careers ending...

JS, what do guys on the ground think about what happened to the captain of the Teddy Roosevelt? I know there was some more info that came out of the investigation that reversed the recommendation to restore his position but lost track of details. Was it something the Navy used to justify their original decision?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Maria says golf is overrated...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Less intense here...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> Shorepower created a fire at the generator causing a fire in the well deck. Afff was tagged out which caused the fire to spread out of control. The fire hit the diesel tanks which caused a explosion and spread through out the ship. Fire Marshall on scene determined it was to dangerous to fight the fire so they are cooling the hull and letting it burn itself out which may last days. It will be a complete loss.


This is in San Diego, too? Some of the reporting I'm seeing doesn't mention the generator, but I'll take your word for it. And turning off the AFFF sounds totally moronic (now that I know what it is).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ditto... I've been a painting lover since my young age, my mother, who was a painting collector, used to take me with her to various painting exhibitions, I even bought my first oil painting with my own savings probably at the age of 8 (I just checked the painting, it's dated 1970), Mrs. PF is a talented painter, and I can confirm what you just said, I'll never understand "art"


I'm not sure I understand "art" either, other than I like art that either just plain looks good or it makes me think.

Assuming that we keep up with family tendencies, all the art in our house will have been made by us. We've got paintings by both my parents, my wife's aunt gave us one of hers as a wedding present, and my wife has some stuff of her own hanging around already.

During one of my visits to Paris, over the course of a day I went from the Louvre to the Musée d'Orsay. The Louvre has tons (literally) of paintings that I'd call realistic (looking online now, this is different from Realism) with a full color palette and lots of attention to detail. Then we got to the Musée d'Orsay, and holy crap what a difference it was. So many Impressionist paintings with a limited palette and mushy details. I put myself in the shoes of art fans back then and imagined how much of a change Impressionism would have been.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm not sure I understand "art" either, other than I like art that either just plain looks good or it makes me think.
> 
> Assuming that we keep up with family tendencies, all the art in our house will have been made by us. We've got paintings by both my parents, my wife's aunt gave us one of hers as a wedding present, and my wife has some stuff of her own hanging around already.
> 
> During one of my visits to Paris, over the course of a day I went from the Louvre to the Musée d'Orsay. The Louvre has tons (literally) of paintings that I'd call realistic (looking online now, this is different from Realism) with a full color palette and lots of attention to detail. Then we got to the Musée d'Orsay, and holy crap what a difference it was. So many Impressionist paintings with a limited palette and mushy details. I put myself in the shoes of art fans back then and imagined how much of a change Impressionism would have been.


If I was to define what represents art in my view, it would be close to what you said, a creation that is pleasant to look at and that triggers emotions, or just makes you think, like when you see one of Bro Dick's pictures of the Polar Explorer for instance, and you think to yourself "every time I went to my AD, and I saw one, why didn't I take it?". All other forms of art, such as the can of sh1t, is just sh1t









How One Artist Turned Cans Of Poop Into $300,000 Pieces Of Art


Let's just say, Piero Manzoni's concept art truly stinks.




allthatsinteresting.com


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Jaguarshark said:


> Shorepower created a fire at the generator causing a fire in the well deck. Afff was tagged out which caused the fire to spread out of control. The fire hit the diesel tanks which caused a explosion and spread through out the ship. Fire Marshall on scene determined it was to dangerous to fight the fire so they are cooling the hull and letting it burn itself out which may last days. It will be a complete loss.


I don't think most people appreciate the fire risk, both in likelihood of occurrence and impact if it happens.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Interesting thread in the public forum








Trading up to Rolex ?


Hi guys and gals I run the YouTube channel The Watch Lounge where I discuss all things watches and review everything from Casio to Blancpain to Arnold & Sons and everything in between . I’m thinking of doing a series where I show how you can trade up in my case I’m thinking of starting with...




www.watchuseek.com




In short, there is this guy that has a Youtube watch channel, and he wants to work his way up to a Rolex by flipping mid tier watches and paying the difference. I wonder if he'll reach his target. I had a look at his channel, and he has this interesting video where he ponders if he should buy a Rolex or a Mustang


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't think most people appreciate the fire risk, both in likelihood of occurrence and impact if it happens.


Yeah, Bro Al can educate them bigtime.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting thread in the public forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a yawn fest.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks like a yawn fest.


Did you watch the video?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> In short, there is this guy that has a Youtube watch channel, and he wants to work his way up to a Rolex by flipping mid tier watches and *paying the difference.*


Wait, what?

Is this like the manufacturing CEO who says, "I know we sell everything at a loss, but we'll compensate for it through high volume!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> If I was to define what represents art in my view, it would be close to what you said, a creation that is pleasant to look at and that triggers emotions, or just makes you think, like when you see one of Bro Dick's pictures of the Polar Explorer for instance, and you think to yourself "every time I went to my AD, and I saw one, why didn't I take it?". All other forms of art, such as the can of sh1t, is just sh1t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Trolled the art world with cans of plaster.



> His work is not without controversy. Some people question Manzoni's cans are really full of his excrement. The cans are made of steel and therefore cannot be scanned by x-rays to determine their contents. One can exploded open, and it contained plaster much to the dismay of the art world.


And his Socle du Monde is brilliant in how it says (to me) that the entire world is a work of art.


> We are used to sculptures being presented on a base or pedestal, and to having the base help define the object it carries as a work of art. Here, however, Manzoni turned his Socle du Monde upside down, causing it to hold up the entire globe as a work of art. In this way Manzoni points to the entire world in an all-encompassing gesture, signing it as a giant "Manzoni".








More about Piero Manzoni - HEART - Museum of Contemporary Art


HEART Herning Museum of Contemporary Art - åbnede den 9. september 2009 i en helt ny bygning tegnet af den amerikanske arkitekt Steven Holl.




www.heartmus.dk


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Unless they were working on it, why the hell would they lock out the afff??
> 
> Someone can kiss their career(s) goodbye.


^^^ This was my exact thought as well. And even if they were working on it, why wouldn't they have a temp system or other set of mitigations in place???


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Did you watch the video?


No, I was referring to his scheme of trading up to a Rolex.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> If I was to define what represents art in my view, it would be close to what you said, a creation that is pleasant to look at and that triggers emotions, or just makes you think, like when you see one of Bro Dick's pictures of the Polar Explorer for instance, and you think to yourself "every time I went to my AD, and I saw one, why didn't I take it?". All other forms of art, such as the can of sh1t, is just sh1t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite painter is Monet. The way he portraits light is incredible.

My photos? They are worth exactly $0.02.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lucifer is a GREAT show ... still waiting for Netflix's supposed new season!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Spoiler alert -


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> And you get a like for finding beauty in a story.
> 
> 2020 is the year of stupid FWIW


And as 2020 continues , stupider seems to progress geometrically with each passing month.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Keep him there in the US please.


Maybe we can send him to China.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> In case you wondered who said it first and no it wasn't Einstein :
> 
> Voltaire "Ce n'est pas l'immensité de la vôute étoilée qui peut donner le plus complétement l'ideé de l'infini, mais bien la bêtise humaine."
> 
> ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> My favorite painter is Monet. The way he portraits light is incredible.
> 
> My photos? They are worth exactly *$0.02.*


But you make up for it in volume!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> But you make up for it in volume!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of careers ending...
> 
> JS, what do guys on the ground think about what happened to the captain of the Teddy Roosevelt? I know there was some more info that came out of the investigation that reversed the recommendation to restore his position but lost track of details. Was it something the Navy used to justify their original decision?


The Captain failed to adhere to the chain of command, and in the process embarrassed his superior flag rank officers. I understand he was frustrated at the delay as the CV19 virus spread on his deployed ship but ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> My favorite painter is Monet. The way he portraits light is incredible.
> 
> My photos? They are worth exactly $0.02.


Come on Bro Dick, you're good, and you know it, but you don't want to admit it openly; maybe it's a cultural thing, or simply modesty, I am fine with both


BarracksSi said:


> But you make up for it in volume!


Well, let's see, $1K a day, @$0.02 per photo, that makes 50,000 photos/day... yes, we definitely have volume


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good morning peeps! Seems like I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting thread in the public forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to start trading my paper clip and work my way up to a Gulfstream


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Maybe we can send him to China.


I think China already lapped it all up. 

They are on the greenie beanie bandwagon and are churning out batteries and solar panels like nobody's business. They are flooding the world with cheaper than chips solar panels.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting thread in the public forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buying a bunch of low-tier to mid-tier watches that all depreciate 50% to 75%, flipping them with the goal of getting to an Explorer sounds like a terrible idea, but it'll be entertaining to watch someone else waste their money. I'm going to egg him on! 

And maybe I'm jaded but every time, I see someone start a thread with "Hi, I run a YouTube channel..." always sounds like a polite desperate plea for views and subscribers. Like when the BB58 blue was released a few weeks ago, some guy posted here about the news. Instead of giving us the news, he embeds his YouTube video talking about a watch that he doesn't even own yet or have in hand. And he kept pronouncing Tudor as "Two-Door".  Same guy is in the Seiko subforum spamming it with his useless videos.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Good morning peeps! Seems like I have a lot of catching up to do.


It might be interesting if you were to give a comparison/contrast between your IWC Ingy above and your recently acquired VC as both have at least superficial resemblance.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> The Captain failed to adhere to the chain of command, and in the process embarrassed his superior flag rank officers. I understand he was frustrated at the delay as the CV19 virus spread on his deployed ship but ...


Yes, regardless of whether he felt it was the best course of action, he would have known a priori that it was a career-ending move.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Speaking of art.. My latest purchase on its way to my house


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of art.. My latest purchase on its way to my house


Painting of a bear this time?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of careers ending...
> 
> JS, what do guys on the ground think about what happened to the captain of the Teddy Roosevelt? I know there was some more info that came out of the investigation that reversed the recommendation to restore his position but lost track of details. Was it something the Navy used to justify their original decision?


Tbh not sure why he got relieved again. Politics may have had alot to do with it. But as you can see from videos the crew loved him.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Spoiler alert -


I'm excited! The trailer looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The Captain failed to adhere to the chain of command, and in the process embarrassed his superior flag rank officers. I understand he was frustrated at the delay as the CV19 virus spread on his deployed ship but ...


Never embarrass your superior officers unless your willing to put your rank and career on the line.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> Never embarrass your superior officers unless your willing to put your rank and career on the line.


Punch line to a joke (but not far off) --

General officer: "Now I want you to jump from that flagpole, singing the National Anthem with your hair on fire!"

Junior troop, looking around below him: "... FAWK NO SIR!"

General telling his buddies: "Gents, now _that_ is a brave motherfawker."


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> It might be interesting if you were to give a comparison/contrast between your IWC Ingy above and your recently acquired VC as both have at least superficial resemblance.


Here goes a quick one...

I think the Ingy is the most underrated, least appreciated Genta or Genta-inspried design. The fit and finishing is good. The first thing that I noticed is the weight - it's pretty heavy, which is something I like. The blue dial itself is a soft, muted blue color. The links have a quick release system, which other brands have adopted. The biggest criticism is its movement, powered by a Sellita SW200. I don't consider myself to be an in-house movement snob, but I do wish that IWC would have opted for an in-house movement on this one, although that would have likely increased its thickness and price.

For the VCO, in comparison, well it's just next level. As you said, they have a superficial resemblance, but that's where it ends. The VCO is everything I like about the IWC Ingy but better across the board. The two differences that stand out the most are the dial and movement. The VCO's dial has a lot of character and depth to it with the a mixture between mostly a lacquered finish, with a slight hint of sun brushing showing, and different shades of blue across the entire dial, even on the minute track. It's so cool to look at. And the movement itself is gorgeous and can't really compare to the plain Jane movement in the Ingy. My only small complaint about the VCO is the lack of hacking. Since I'm used to my Speedmaster not hacking, it's not a big deal for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Painting of a bear this time?


See avatar.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> Tbh not sure why he got relieved again. Politics may have had alot to do with it. But as you can see from videos the crew loved him.


What's love got to do with it?

Think I heard that song somewhere.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> See avatar.


I guessed it from the avatar. Do post a picture when you get it. It does look nice from the small thumb nail.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Yes, regardless of whether he felt it was the best course of action, he would have known a priori that it was a career-ending move.


Definitely a career-ending move in his case. Even if he had been allowed to return to his ship, no flag rank for him!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15346765


BT I perceive you and I both share same love of the sea and mountains.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jaguarshark said:


> Tbh not sure why he got relieved again. Politics may have had alot to do with it. But as you can see from videos the crew loved him.


Obviously his crew adored him but not his superior officers! And with flag ranking officers, politics are always in play.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Obviously his crew adored him but not his superior officers! And with flag ranking officers, politics are always in play.


Politics is always at play in any organisation, be it in government service or in the private sector. Plenty of back stabbers that will do anything to get ahead. For me, life was easy as an NCO and I was shocked at how people in the private sector are more devious than anything I have encountered. All the posturing and manoeuvres to set others up for failure. Pfft.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just saw a recommended post in social media of an upcoming proceeds of crime auction of seized goods. Took a screen shot of it to share with you guys. It is true. Criminals have got no taste....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Definitely a career-ending move in his case. Even if he had been allowed to return to his ship, no flag rank for him!


LOL. He's not the first high ranking officer to be relieved of his command.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Good morning peeps! Seems like I have a lot of catching up to do.


Forgot to post my daily hydrangea pic!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think China already lapped it all up.
> 
> They are on the greenie beanie bandwagon and are churning out batteries and solar panels like nobody's business. They are flooding the world with cheaper than chips solar panels.


Yeah, I've read solar panels are 20% of what they cost just a few years ago.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15346765


Looks like tons of social distance...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Here goes a quick one...
> 
> I think the Ingy is the most underrated, least appreciated Genta or Genta-inspried design. The fit and finishing is good. The first thing that I noticed is the weight - it's pretty heavy, which is something I like. The blue dial itself is a soft, muted blue color. The links have a quick release system, which other brands have adopted. The biggest criticism is its movement, powered by a Sellita SW200. I don't consider myself to be an in-house movement snob, but I do wish that IWC would have opted for an in-house movement on this one, although that would have likely increased its thickness and price.
> 
> For the VCO, in comparison, well it's just next level. As you said, they have a superficial resemblance, but that's where it ends. The VCO is everything I like about the IWC Ingy but better across the board. The two differences that stand out the most are the dial and movement. The VCO's dial has a lot of character and depth to it with the a mixture between mostly a lacquered finish, with a slight hint of sun brushing showing, and different shades of blue across the entire dial, even on the minute track. It's so cool to look at. And the movement itself is gorgeous and can't really compare to the plain Jane movement in the Ingy. My only small complaint about the VCO is the lack of hacking. Since I'm used to my Speedmaster not hacking, it's not a big deal for me.


Thanks, big guy. You get the Big like.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Forgot to post my daily hydrangea pic!
> 
> View attachment 15346967


Beautiful hydrangea and Ingy!



BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks, big guy. You get the Big like.
> 
> View attachment 15346983


Thanks man! I feel like the Big Like should be made into a trophy or something! HAHA


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just saw a recommended post in social media of an upcoming proceeds of crime auction of seized goods. Took a screen shot of it to share with you guys. It is true. Criminals have got no taste....
> 
> View attachment 15346947


That's not just proceeds of crime, its creation was a crime in itself.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> Here goes a quick one...
> 
> I think the Ingy is the most underrated, least appreciated Genta or Genta-inspried design. The fit and finishing is good. The first thing that I noticed is the weight - it's pretty heavy, which is something I like. The blue dial itself is a soft, muted blue color. The links have a quick release system, which other brands have adopted. The biggest criticism is its movement, powered by a Sellita SW200. I don't consider myself to be an in-house movement snob, but I do wish that IWC would have opted for an in-house movement on this one, although that would have likely increased its thickness and price.
> 
> For the VCO, in comparison, well it's just next level. As you said, they have a superficial resemblance, but that's where it ends. The VCO is everything I like about the IWC Ingy but better across the board. The two differences that stand out the most are the dial and movement. The VCO's dial has a lot of character and depth to it with the a mixture between mostly a lacquered finish, with a slight hint of sun brushing showing, and different shades of blue across the entire dial, even on the minute track. It's so cool to look at. And the movement itself is gorgeous and can't really compare to the plain Jane movement in the Ingy. My only small complaint about the VCO is the lack of hacking. Since I'm used to my Speedmaster not hacking, it's not a big deal for me.


The Sellita was the main reason I didn't buy a 3239.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> The Sellita was the main reason I didn't buy a 3239.


Is it at least an upper grade? TAG gets chided (correctly) for using the Standard grade in their watches without display casebacks.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Is it at least an upper grade? TAG gets chided (correctly) for using the Standard grade in their watches without display casebacks.


I'm not sure. I was selecting based on the possibility that it might be my only watch in that price range and decided that I wanted a more interesting movement. It's interesting that more watches are creeping up into that range without Sellita SW200 or 2824-based movements without getting as much flack as IWC did for using it in this watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> The Sellita was the main reason I didn't buy a 3239.


Which is really strange, since the 3227, which _preceded_ the 3239, had an in-house movement. Makes you wonder why they made the change...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Is it at least an upper grade? TAG gets chided (correctly) for using the Standard grade in their watches without display casebacks.


I really don't know. There's been a lot of confusion around this because some say that it's powered by an ETA 2892-A2 movement.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I really don't know. There's been a lot of confusion around this because some say that it's powered by an ETA 2892-A2 movement.


I thought that it did too, not the lowly 2824/Sw200.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which is really strange, since the 3227, which _preceded_ the 3239, had an in-house movement. Makes you wonder why they made the change...


Thanks for jogging my memory as I thought the 3227 had an in-house movement but didn't realize the other Inge's did not.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which is really strange, since the 3227, which _preceded_ the 3239, had an in-house movement. Makes you wonder why they made the change...


I suspect that it might be due to design, making the watch thinner and IWC didn't have an in-house movement thin enough (yet).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got a couple of watch deals in the works.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought that it did too, not the lowly 2824/Sw200.


It's been a while since I researched the Ingy. You would think I should know these things. HAHA

Hodinkee claims it's an ETA: A Look At The New IWC Ingenieur Automatic: 40mm And Anti-Magnetic, This Is The Purist's Ingy (Live Pics, Pricing) - HODINKEE

Fratello saids that it's a Sellita: Hands-On IWC Ingenieur Reference 3239 Review


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which is really strange, since the 3227, which _preceded_ the 3239, had an in-house movement. Makes you wonder why they made the change...


#NRA

This article speculates that it was done to avoid a price increase.









Hands-On IWC Ingenieur Reference 3239 Review


Fratello Watches goes hands-on with the stainless steel IWC Ingenieur reference 3239 timepiece. A two-week test drive of a Genta descendant!




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

mav said:


> It's been a while since I researched the Ingy. You would think I should know these things. HAHA
> 
> Hodinkee claims it's an ETA: A Look At The New IWC Ingenieur Automatic: 40mm And Anti-Magnetic, This Is The Purist's Ingy (Live Pics, Pricing) - HODINKEE
> 
> Fratello saids that it's a Sellita: Hands-On IWC Ingenieur Reference 3239 Review


One of the big complaints I had about IWC. Why would I buy a Mark VIII with a 2824 for $4k+ when a stowa with the same movt is $1k ???


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which is really strange, since the 3227, which _preceded_ the 3239, had an in-house movement. Makes you wonder why they made the change...


MONEY


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> MONEY


I can't necessarily squawk about decisions made on those grounds. I've been known to do things for money myself now and then. OK, almost every day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks like tons of social distance...


Yes was not very crowded at all.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jaguarshark said:


> One of the big complaints I had about IWC. Why would I buy a Mark VIII with a 2824 for $4k+ when a stowa with the same movt is $1k ???


Yeah well, there are so many watches in that category, and more expensive than the Ingy. More to it than movement. But I know what you mean.

And I still suspect it's more likely the 2892 or Sw300, and maybe decorated and all that, not that that matters too much.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> One of the big complaints I had about IWC. Why would I buy a Mark VIII with a 2824 for $4k+ when a stowa with the same movt is $1k ???


Get them 2nd hand that's the answer for IwC 
This was a 10k watch









With in house column wheel movement not a derivative 7750 fitted w column wheel and while too big for me was a great watch and can be had around 4k w a spectacular bracelet


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Got a couple of watch deals in the works.


as you would ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

New olive strap


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> as you would ;-)


And?

I'll report back.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Get them 2nd hand that's the answer for IwC
> This was a 10k watch
> 
> 
> ...


Nice chrono! Unfortunately, the 3239 is holding its value too well for my liking. It still seems to be going in the neighborhood of the original price.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Nice chrono! Unfortunately, the 3239 is holding its value too well for my liking. It still seems to be going in the neighborhood of the original price.


They are pricey I sold my 3227 for less than the 3229 out there but then the 3229 is more wearable but the bracelet be careful it is not easy to get a good fit. I could never get a good fit too lose or too tight and the 3227 was a thick and heavy beast but the bracelet is the same for 3227/9


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just saw a recommended post in social media of an upcoming proceeds of crime auction of seized goods. Took a screen shot of it to share with you guys. It is true. Criminals have got no taste....
> 
> View attachment 15346947


It's so bad I thought I was fake.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> And?
> 
> I'll report back.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Watch Review: Zelos Horizons V2 GMT 200m Teal | aBlogtoWatch

@Betterthere

You're welcome


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Watch Review: Zelos Horizons V2 GMT 200m Teal | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> @Betterthere
> 
> You're welcome


Thx


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


The YM would make a nice GMT, especially if they kept the current size.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Got a couple of watch deals in the works.


I would expect nothing less


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Don’t have the YM yet. It’s coming. multiplayer trade deal.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah well, there are so many watches in that category, and more expensive than the Ingy. More to it than movement. But I know what you mean.
> 
> And I still suspect it's more likely the 2892 or Sw300, and maybe decorated and all that, not that that matters too much.


Im pretty sure its a 2892 also.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Some pics from the BHR, total loss.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Come on Bro Dick, you're good, and you know it, but you don't want to admit it openly; maybe it's a cultural thing, or simply modesty, I am fine with both
> 
> Well, let's see, $1K a day, @$0.02 per photo, that makes 50,000 photos/day... yes, we definitely have volume


Don't remember if I've ever said it here but I like to think I'm never quite good enough so I keep on learning. 

Right now I really NEED volume. Business is so slow I'm eating into my savings faster than I'd like...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Don't remember if I've ever said it here but I like to think I'm never quite good enough so I keep on learning.
> 
> Right now I really NEED volume. Business is so slow I'm eating into my savings faster than I'd like...


Thinking that you are never quite good enough (not from a psyc POV but a practical POV) is a good way to be. Keeps you on your toes.

Hope biz picks up for you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It's so bad I thought I was fake.


LOL. Might very well be. The police seize the goods with the words "ROLEX" and say, must be worth $100k. 

That is the power of the Rolex brand. People wank and wet themselves even when it's not on your wrist.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't have the YM yet. It's coming. multiplayer trade deal.


At the rate you are trading watches, I would say that you are the most likely to be able to trade all the way up to a Platona. Forget about that guy with the YouTube channel.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Some pics from the BHR, total loss.


Damn. I hope that was not your ship....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My favorite painter is Monet. The way he portraits light is incredible.
> 
> My photos? They are worth exactly $0.02.


I agree with Monet, in particular how he captures surface water. I also like Zorn.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Never embarrass your superior officers unless your willing to put your rank and career on the line.


A basic axiom of most careers. Problem with the military is it's much harder to make a lateral move. Growing up in a military family, following the chain of command is sacrilege.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Here goes a quick one...
> 
> I think the Ingy is the most underrated, least appreciated Genta or Genta-inspried design. The fit and finishing is good. The first thing that I noticed is the weight - it's pretty heavy, which is something I like. The blue dial itself is a soft, muted blue color. The links have a quick release system, which other brands have adopted. The biggest criticism is its movement, powered by a Sellita SW200. I don't consider myself to be an in-house movement snob, but I do wish that IWC would have opted for an in-house movement on this one, although that would have likely increased its thickness and price.
> 
> For the VCO, in comparison, well it's just next level. As you said, they have a superficial resemblance, but that's where it ends. The VCO is everything I like about the IWC Ingy but better across the board. The two differences that stand out the most are the dial and movement. The VCO's dial has a lot of character and depth to it with the a mixture between mostly a lacquered finish, with a slight hint of sun brushing showing, and different shades of blue across the entire dial, even on the minute track. It's so cool to look at. And the movement itself is gorgeous and can't really compare to the plain Jane movement in the Ingy. My only small complaint about the VCO is the lack of hacking. Since I'm used to my Speedmaster not hacking, it's not a big deal for me.


Appreciate the quickie.

But, seriously, does IWC use a Sellita in this iconic (for loss of a better word) watch?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks like tons of social distance...


BT was probably wearing his ranger cap, sun glasses and mask. Wouldn't you keep your distance 

Edit: AND taking a wrist shot!

Edit #2: Did I mention that he was wearing a pink Speedy!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Some pics from the BHR, total loss.


Insured 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Don't remember if I've ever said it here but I like to think I'm never quite good enough so I keep on learning.
> 
> Right now I really NEED volume. Business is so slow I'm eating into my savings faster than I'd like...


Don't worry in in a few more months they'll be a baby boom.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't have the YM yet. It's coming. multiplayer trade deal.


What are you trading?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> What are you trading?


I was thinking the same. Another one in and two out?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't worry in in a few more months they'll be a baby boom.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I wouldn't bet on it...remember at the beginning of COVID everyone was buying condoms and the racks were empty?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I agree with Monet, in particular how he captures surface water. I also like Zorn.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Zorn is good, but strangely I'm more attracted to landscape than portraits when it comes to paintings. I have no idea why...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> My favorite painter is Monet. The way he portraits light is incredible.


Of course, being of photographer, you have a keen eye for lighting... I guess you must also like Hopper










rjohnson56 said:


> I agree with Monet, in particular how he captures surface water. I also like Zorn.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


How about a new thread "Why pay more for a Monet or a Hopper if you can get an even better Zorn for a lot less?"


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Zorn is good, but strangely I'm more attracted to landscape than portraits when it comes to paintings. I have no idea why...


Could it be because portraits are more related to your work?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course, being of photographer, you have a keen eye for lighting... I guess you must also like Hopper
> View attachment 15347506
> 
> 
> How about a new thread "Why pay more for a Monet or a Hopper if you can get an even better Zorn for a lot less?"


Or a Ginault of Monet...a copy.

I don't know, Hopper paint light as well but I feel his portrayal lacks the intricacy of Monet's work. My $0.00002 worth.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Could it be because portraits are more related to your work?


I don't think so. I've loved Monet since forever and that was way before I became a photographer.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't bet on it...remember at the beginning of COVID everyone was buying condoms and the racks were empty?


Interesting. I didn't know there was a shortage of condoms.

Of course, BT has a 6 mo supply


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At the rate you are trading watches, I would say that you are the most likely to be able to trade all the way up to a Platona. Forget about that guy with the YouTube channel.


Is this like when Sporty said that he basically traded a specific designers swatch into his blro, along with a little "pocket money"?

I miss that guy...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting. I didn't know there was a shortage of condoms.
> 
> *Of course, BT has a 6 mo supply*


For me that means 6 condoms...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> A basic axiom of most careers. Problem with the military is it's much harder to make a lateral move. Growing up in a military family, following the chain of command is sacrilege.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Huh? I thought following the chain of command is sacred?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't bet on it...remember at the beginning of COVID everyone was buying condoms and the racks were empty?


It will still be a baby boom. The shelves are empty and the couples have used up all available stock


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Or a Ginault of Monet...a copy.
> 
> I don't know, Hopper paint light as well but I feel his portrayal lacks the intricacy of Monet's work. My $0.00002 worth.


Go to Vietnam. Many art school students learning & practicing the strokes of the masters. Wonder why they need so much practice. 

Ah! I think I know! They look as good as the real thing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Is this like when Sporty said that he basically traded a specific designers swatch into his blro, along with a little "pocket money"?
> 
> I miss that guy...


Yeah, he was fun to have around.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> For me that means 6 condoms...


Do you need to make an appointment before hand?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jaguarshark said:


> Im pretty sure its a 2892 also.


Same here.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Some pics from the BHR, total loss.


Most likely a write-off at this point especially since it was half way through its service life . Also not a deal breaker it being gone per say so prob will just build a new one ...and one was already being built anyway if I am not mistaken


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Zorn is good, but strangely I'm more attracted to landscape than portraits when it comes to paintings. I have no idea why...


I agree. But if someone offered me a Zorn or Carl Larsson I could probably find somewhere to hang it up.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Huh? I thought following the chain of command is sacred?


Oops

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you need to make an appointment before hand?


Glad to know I'm not the only one on a waiting list 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one on a waiting list
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


At least your the only one on that particular wait list ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Thinking that you are never quite good enough (not from a psyc POV but a practical POV) is a good way to be. Keeps you on your toes.
> 
> Hope biz picks up for you.


I temper that train of thought with a "...but I can get better, too, if I keep trying." Time, patience, and practice, like good ol' Tony Horton keeps saying.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> Some pics from the BHR, total loss.


Somebody will buy it as a "salvage title" and make a museum.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I don't think so. I've loved Monet since forever and that was way before I became a photographer.


Just reminded myself of a joke...

"Her makeup... ugh, she's like a Monet..."

"Why's that?"

"Well from far away, she looks good... but you get up close and she's a _MESS!"_


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> What are you trading?


OP39 blue and D300M and small amount of cash.

D300m will be missed, but it's not going up in value! And I think I would prefer a dif colour on it anyway. Will likely get it again when one pops up, as they always do.

Son said he didn't like the Op blue.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting. I didn't know there was a shortage of condoms.
> 
> Of course, BT has a 6 mo supply


When the apocalypse hits, condoms will be currency.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok, who wants a fight?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> They are pricey I sold my 3227 for less than the 3229 out there but then the 3229 is more wearable but the bracelet be careful it is not easy to get a good fit. I could never get a good fit too lose or too tight and the 3227 was a thick and heavy beast but the bracelet is the same for 3227/9


But it's such a manly hunk of metal!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> ...
> 
> D300m will be missed, but it's not going up in value! And I think I would prefer a dif colour on it anyway. Will likely get it again when one pops up, as they always do.


Thanks for the look, dude! ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ain't she purdy?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> OP39 blue and D300M and small amount of cash.
> 
> D300m will be missed, but it's not going up in value! And I think I would prefer a dif colour on it anyway. Will likely get it again when one pops up, as they always do.
> 
> Son said he didn't like the Op blue.


I think you'll trade up your way to a RM, plus cash in the bank, before the other guy reaches his Explorer and declares bankruptcy


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But it's such a manly hunk of metal!
> 
> View attachment 15347774


It is a beast


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Got a couple of watch deals in the works.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jaguarshark said:


> One of the big complaints I had about IWC. Why would I buy a Mark VIII with a 2824 for $4k+ when a stowa with the same movt is $1k ???


I think the Mark XVIII has a smooth winding, IWC modified 2892 rather than the stiff winding 2824 used by Stowa.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks for the look, dude!


???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jaguarshark said:


> Some pics from the BHR, total loss.


Gave you a like for the pictures, not the event. I wonder what plan of action the USN will make so as to prevent a repeat event?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Huh? I thought following the chain of command is sacred?


I missed that incorrect word choice, likely an autocorrect error rather than Bro rjohnson error.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you need to make an appointment before hand?


Yes when it involves her...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I agree. But if someone offered me a Zorn or Carl Larsson I could probably find somewhere to hang it up.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Or put it away and flip it a decade later...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Just reminded myself of a joke...
> 
> "Her makeup... ugh, she's like a Monet..."
> 
> ...


It's like when some people complain that the high ISO noise of a photo is unacceptable when it's blown up 500%. Problem is, that's not how you look at a photo.

#neverbringaloupe


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> BT was probably wearing his ranger cap, sun glasses and mask. Wouldn't you keep your distance
> 
> Edit: AND taking a wrist shot!
> 
> ...


Pretty dam close.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> It's like when some people complain that the high ISO noise of a photo is unacceptable when it's blown up 500%. Problem is, that's not how you look at a photo.
> 
> #neverbringaloupe


It's how I started looking at photos when laser printing was invented. So crazy to see it side-by-side with halftone printing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting. I didn't know there was a shortage of condoms.
> 
> Of course, BT has a 6 mo supply


Uh... I'm disarmed so no need.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Uh... I'm disarmed so no need.


Funny - when I read this, I somehow thought you had no arms. And then I thought, "wtf is he talking about putting condoms on his arms that he doesn't have?"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> It's how I started looking at photos when laser printing was invented. So crazy to see it side-by-side with halftone printing.


Same with offset printing. If you compare the offset printing with the best inkjets of today you'd be wondering how on earth you thought the offset looked good back in the day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> ???


Was referring to our earlier convos about you punting your grey D300M. Are you trading that baby? Maybe I misunderstood...

All TIC in any case.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Everyone's a critic...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> At least your the only one on that particular wait list ;-)


Touché

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Incame!

Mom & Dad have been cleaning out their house, and they sent me a box of old stuff for my birthday. Among my beloved palm-sized stuff dog that I had when I was maybe three years old, and numerous military memorabilia from my grandpa, they put in my first Swatch, which I had modded with the strap from my second Swatch (current whereabouts apparently unknown; pic lifted from the interwebs). Time to find a battery and see if it'll run.

Do not underestimate how great it is to be able to open the battery door _and_ change the strap without specialized tools. I argue that this was a big reason for the success of these watches. A coin and a paperclip are all you need. (and in a pinch, a piece of paperclip can do the job of holding the strap in place, too)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Just mentioned "keeping up with the Joneses" in the Rolex/Tudor thread and this came to mind...










Funny movie, made better by Gal and this scene.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The 16710 Pepsi is one of my favorite Rolexes of all time - so nice.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Incame!
> 
> Mom & Dad have been cleaning out their house, and they sent me a box of old stuff for my birthday. Among my beloved palm-sized stuff dog that I had when I was maybe three years old, and numerous military memorabilia from my grandpa, they put in my first Swatch, which I had modded with the strap from my second Swatch (current whereabouts apparently unknown; pic lifted from the interwebs). Time to find a battery and see if it'll run.
> 
> ...


Nice! Now this is awesome!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Nice! Now this is awesome!


Yup, it is. I think the design holds up well, and they sell straps that'll fit. There's a nearby shop that sells batteries for less than three bucks. A little plastic polish will clean it right up.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Somebody will buy it as a "salvage title" and make a museum.


More like a sweet ass yacht with a golf course in the flat deck...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Just reminded myself of a joke...
> 
> "Her makeup... ugh, she's like a Monet..."
> 
> ...


And old friend introduced me to this saying.

She looks good from far. 
And far from good.



OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, it is. I think the design holds up well, and they sell straps that'll fit. There's a nearby shop that sells batteries for less than three bucks. A little plastic polish will clean it right up.


Never tried on a Swatch. Are these "vintage" pieces worth more now? What the case size?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> And old friend introduced me to this saying.
> 
> She looks good from far.
> And far from good.
> ...


Wayne and Garth appropriated the nickname for Iraqi air-to-ground missiles.

"What do they call those? 'Scuds'? Sounds like what you'd call a girl that looks good from the back, then she turns around and you see her face. 'Oh my god, she's ... a scud!'"

(can't find the clip)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Never tried on a Swatch. Are these "vintage" pieces worth more now? What the case size?


Pretty sure it's from the Gent line listed at 34mm. No idea what it's worth, and vintage prices seem all over the place. I think it's from very early in the brand's history maybe 1988-ish if I can read the copyright on the dial correctly. My sister had a couple, too.

I can swear I also had a Techno Sphere model, too. Dunno if M&D will find it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> More like a sweet ass yacht with a golf course in the flat deck...


That's friggin' obscene.

And I'd probably do the same thing if I had that much cash to burn.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Incame!
> 
> Mom & Dad have been cleaning out their house, and they sent me a box of old stuff for my birthday. Among my beloved palm-sized stuff dog that I had when I was maybe three years old, and numerous military memorabilia from my grandpa, they put in my first Swatch, which I had modded with the strap from my second Swatch (current whereabouts apparently unknown; pic lifted from the interwebs). Time to find a battery and see if it'll run.
> 
> ...


GF

Aha, here it is! "Golden-Sphere" (GX102) with a printed semi-transparent plastic strap, and it had a version with a steel expansion bracelet called the "Metalsphere" (GY103). Which is cool, because I was thinking of getting the expansion bracelet that Swatch still offers online.

The Japanese-flavored one is "Harajuku" (GB124).

Dunno if this link will work for everybody:





Swatch® official online store | Swatch® USA


Welcome to the official Swatch online store. Shop our wide range of trendy Swatch watches, jewelry and accessories. All products come with free shipping.




www.swatch.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dangit. David SW has my Panerai 572 for $5k. While I was planning on waiting and saving till September, that’s at least $1500 less than I was planning on spending. Do I just grab it and owe a little or be strong? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Dangit. David SW has my Panerai 572 for $5k. While I was planning on waiting and saving till September, that's at least $1500 less than I was planning on spending. Do I just grab it and owe a little or be strong?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Go for it!!!

Being strong is overrated...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't have the YM yet. It's coming. multiplayer trade deal.


Nice pick up mate..


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Dangit. David SW has my Panerai 572 for $5k. While I was planning on waiting and saving till September, that's at least $1500 less than I was planning on spending. Do I just grab it and owe a little or be strong?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Go for Christ's sake AND of course offer less


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Dangit. David SW has my Panerai 572 for $5k. While I was planning on waiting and saving till September, that's at least $1500 less than I was planning on spending. Do I just grab it and owe a little or be strong?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Wonder if July 4th coupon expired


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Dangit. David SW has my Panerai 572 for $5k. While I was planning on waiting and saving till September, that's at least $1500 less than I was planning on spending. Do I just grab it and owe a little or be strong?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Amongst my friends, I'm known to be the best at spending their money and I suspect most other SoOoO bros are also enablers so... *JUST DO IT!*

I really like the 572. It's one of the few Panerai's that I would consider myself. Are you looking at anything else to compare against?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Amongst my friends, I'm known to be the best at spending their money and I suspect most other SoOoO bros are also enablers so... *JUST DO IT!*
> 
> I really like the 572. It's one of the few Panerai's that I would consider myself. Are you looking at anything else to compare against?


No this is the one I've been planning on grabbing for a while.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> No this is the one I've been planning on grabbing for a while.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Get on the phone!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> No this is the one I've been planning on grabbing for a while.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Stop SOoO'ing and get it!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Dangit. David SW has my Panerai 572 for $5k. While I was planning on waiting and saving till September, that's at least $1500 less than I was planning on spending. Do I just grab it and owe a little or be strong?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Do it!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bro Al, get it yet????


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Dangit. David SW has my Panerai 572 for $5k. While I was planning on waiting and saving till September, that's at least $1500 less than I was planning on spending. Do I just grab it and owe a little or be strong?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hold it! I just checked it, it has a mark on the crystal (as per their description), and it's a 2016, so it might need a service soon=more $

BUT, there is one brand new, in the US, on Chrono24, with a 4.9/5 rating, asking 6,649$. Now, the guy has a physical store and is located in LA, maybe Mav can pass by him and do some haggling, I am sure that he should easily lower him to 6K due to the circumstances, and you won't have to pay state taxes if you buy it and have it shipped to you


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Amongst my friends, I'm known to be the best at spending their money and I suspect most other SoOoO bros are also enablers so... *JUST DO IT!*
> 
> I really like the 572. It's one of the few Panerai's that I would consider myself. Are you looking at anything else to compare against?


I think the only other he's considered is the 42mm Explorer II. $5000 is not a bad price though for a PAM572.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hold it! I just checked it, it has a mark on the crystal (as per their description), and it's a 2016, so it might need a service soon=more $
> 
> BUT, there is one brand new, in the US, on Chrono24, with a 4.9/5 rating, asking 6,649$. Now, the guy has a physical store and is located in LA, maybe Mav can pass by him and do some haggling, I am sure that he should easily lower him to 6K due to the circumstances, and you won't have to pay state taxes if you buy it and have it shipped to you


#neverreadahead

I didn't check the DavidSW listing for the 572 as you did and might pass on it for the reasons you just gave. If I'm Big Al I think I might continue to hold out for a 42mm Explorer II.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hold it! I just checked it, it has a mark on the crystal (as per their description), and it's a 2016, so it might need a service soon=more $
> 
> BUT, there is one brand new, in the US, on Chrono24, with a 4.9/5 rating, asking 6,649$. Now, the guy has a physical store and is located in LA, maybe Mav can pass by him and do some haggling, I am sure that he should easily lower him to 6K due to the circumstances, and you won't have to pay state taxes if you buy it and have it shipped to you


For sure! Happy to help.

Here's a third option from OC Watch Guy - Panerai Luminor 1950 Pam 572 Stainless Steel. Claims to be mint, dated 2017, so you might need service in a year or two.

He's also local to me, in the OC. I brought my GMT Master from him. Good guy. @AL9C1 Let me if I can help.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> For sure! Happy to help.
> 
> Here's a third option from OC Watch Guy - Panerai Luminor 1950 Pam 572 Stainless Steel. Claims to be mint, dated 2017, so you might need service in a year or two.
> 
> He's also local to me, in the OC. I brought my GMT Master from him. Good guy. @AL9C1 Let me if I can help.


47mm


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> 47mm


Thanks, adding this one to my growing catalog of Tom Cruise memes. LOL


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Thanks, adding this one to my growing catalog of Tom Cruise memes. LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not going to buy one (not from an AD anyway), but I think these are really nice!
































Breitling Premier chronos with in house B-01's. Non Chrono not in-house of course.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bullet bracelet 42mm chronos are nice too. Display backs also.

The Norton is a Premier LE.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I think the 572 is 45 mm

$5K is a good price, especially considering $10.2K new

I would not worry too much about the nearly invisible (per pics) scratch on the crystal, $300 at first service.

ask david to split the diff of $300 with you?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm not going to buy one (not from an AD anyway), but I think these are really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The panda chrono is hot!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm not going to buy one (not from an AD anyway), but I think these are really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is pretty restrained for a Breitling. Some aficionados prefer more literary material on the dial, but I like 'em nice and simple like this. (It still doesn't beat the El Primero A384 reissue for me, though).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> This one is pretty restrained for a Breitling. Some aficionados prefer more literary material on the dial, but I like 'em nice and simple like this. (It still doesn't beat the El Primero A384 reissue for me, though).


Yeah, and they are around CDN$10000 too. A bit much for a Breitling.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> This one is pretty restrained for a Breitling. Some aficionados prefer more literary material on the dial, but I like 'em nice and simple like this. (It still doesn't beat the El Primero A384 reissue for me, though).


I really like the A384, I didn't see it yet, but based on pictures, it looks great


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, and they are around CDN$10000 too. A bit much for a Breitling.


Nah... we don't need no Breitling, we need to focus on your target, a RM


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 15347755
> 
> View attachment 15347756
> 
> ...


Good ol' Roger. RIP.

Noce avatar


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But it's such a manly hunk of metal!
> 
> View attachment 15347774


Did the bezel fall off?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ain't she purdy?
> 
> View attachment 15347779


Wow. It looks like the bezel fell off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think you'll trade up your way to a RM, plus cash in the bank, before the other guy reaches his Explorer and declares bankruptcy


Wow! You have faith in the man! I was talking about him trading up to a Platona but man... you got faith! A RM?

For us Aussies, it's only RM Williams.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


You got a Like for that gif


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think the Mark XVIII has a smooth winding, IWC modified 2892 rather than the stiff winding 2824 used by Stowa.


That.... is worth the extra $3,000. That buttery smooth winding. Makes you want to wake up everyday and just wind the watch.

That is why the Tudor BB GMT owners are complaining about in that other thread about it feeling like it is grinding everytime they wind the watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Gave you a like for the pictures, not the event. I wonder what plan of action the USN will make so as to prevent a repeat event?


It will have to be a change in the way the AFFF is designed.

Without knowing all the facts, i am merely speculating that the AFFF was isolated so that they could carry out maintenance works on board. Maintenance or sometimes system upgrades are part and parcel each time a ship calls into port.

Such maintenance works sometimes are called "hot works" which involves using oxy torches that may set off the fire alarm or cause on board fire fighting equipment to discharge leading to... yes, unnecessary damage.

On the other hand, designing a system that can isolate parts of a ship under repair will mitigate against such catastrophic losses. In that situation when @Jaguarshark said the generator caught fire, i am surprised that it could even happen because shore power is from the AC mains and the ship's own generator are off. Land based generators make no sense.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I missed that incorrect word choice, likely an autocorrect error rather than Bro rjohnson error.


Yeah, i was teasing him. He said following the chain of command is sacrilege.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yes when it involves her...


Do you have a nurse fetish?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Everyone's a critic...
> 
> View attachment 15347881


What happened to the bezel brother BSF?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nah... we don't need no Breitling, we need to focus on your target, a RM


What if I don't like RM?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you have a nurse fetish?


Definitely if those are the nurses!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

YM coming tomorrow. Bro Delco has one, right? Or is his the rhodium dial?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Incame!
> 
> Mom & Dad have been cleaning out their house, and they sent me a box of old stuff for my birthday. Among my beloved palm-sized stuff dog that I had when I was maybe three years old, and numerous military memorabilia from my grandpa, they put in my first Swatch, which I had modded with the strap from my second Swatch (current whereabouts apparently unknown; pic lifted from the interwebs). Time to find a battery and see if it'll run.
> 
> ...


I am more interested about your little palm sized stuffed toy! Wow! Memories from childhood.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Just mentioned "keeping up with the Joneses" in the Rolex/Tudor thread and this came to mind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got a Love just for Gal


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Dangit. David SW has my Panerai 572 for $5k. While I was planning on waiting and saving till September, that's at least $1500 less than I was planning on spending. Do I just grab it and owe a little or be strong?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


G O F O R I T N O W ! ! !


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Go for it!!!
> 
> Being strong is overrated...


I second that!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Go for Christ's sake AND of course offer less


Bro AL, and I third that!

@jmanlay is right too! Of you offer less, than the gap between what you have in your watch fund and the asking price is smaller.

It's definitely a Go, Go, Go


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hold it! I just checked it, it has a mark on the crystal (as per their description), and it's a 2016, so it might need a service soon=more $
> 
> BUT, there is one brand new, in the US, on Chrono24, with a 4.9/5 rating, asking 6,649$. Now, the guy has a physical store and is located in LA, maybe Mav can pass by him and do some haggling, I am sure that he should easily lower him to 6K due to the circumstances, and you won't have to pay state taxes if you buy it and have it shipped to you





5959HH said:


> #neverreadahead
> 
> I didn't check the DavidSW listing for the 572 as you did and might pass on it for the reasons you just gave. If I'm Big Al I think I might continue to hold out for a 42mm Explorer II.


You two guys are awesome. I had to check again and I see what you are talking about PF. I'm gonna pass and pay a little more in a couple more months. I was close to pulling the trigger and had to take baby girl to dance class. Gave me a little time to wait on responses. $6500ish is what I was banking on paying for one. I would prefer to just pay cash for it anyways as my watch fund is still a bit short. That chip on the crystal will drive me nuts.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Get on the phone!!


Phone him, email, use the chat PM link on their website


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hold it! I just checked it, it has a mark on the crystal (as per their description), and it's a 2016, so it might need a service soon=more $
> 
> BUT, there is one brand new, in the US, on Chrono24, with a 4.9/5 rating, asking 6,649$. Now, the guy has a physical store and is located in LA, maybe Mav can pass by him and do some haggling, I am sure that he should easily lower him to 6K due to the circumstances, and you won't have to pay state taxes if you buy it and have it shipped to you


Mind the gap.

Price gap from $5k to $6.6k.... just saying.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> For sure! Happy to help.
> 
> Here's a third option from OC Watch Guy - Panerai Luminor 1950 Pam 572 Stainless Steel. Claims to be mint, dated 2017, so you might need service in a year or two.
> 
> He's also local to me, in the OC. I brought my GMT Master from him. Good guy. @AL9C1 Let me if I can help.


So this OC Watch Guy is legit seller? He seems very active on TRF but I hardly see his listings here on WUS


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm not going to buy one (not from an AD anyway), but I think these are really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very thick


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I think the 572 is 45 mm
> 
> $5K is a good price, especially considering $10.2K new
> 
> ...


That's what I thought


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nah... we don't need no Breitling, we need to focus on your target, a RM


Now we are talking


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So this OC Watch Guy is legit seller? He seems very active on TRF but I hardly see his listings here on WUS


He is, at least from what I can tell. I brought my GMT from him and I know a number of friends who also brought from him before. He doesn't sell at the same volume that DavidSW does though but has decent pricing on trades and pre-owned.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> He is, at least from what I can tell. I brought my GMT from him and I know a number of friends who also brought from him before. He doesn't sell at the same volume that DavidSW does though but has decent pricing on trades and pre-owned.


Thanks! That is good to know and i can keep a lookout for what he is selling too.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Dangit. David SW has my Panerai 572 for $5k. While I was planning on waiting and saving till September, that's at least $1500 less than I was planning on spending. Do I just grab it and owe a little or be strong?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think you know the answer. If you wanted "wait" you would have asked your wife ???


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Go for it!!!
> 
> Being strong is overrated...


see?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, and they are around CDN$10000 too. A bit much for a Breitling.


With Breitling, you pay by the pound.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy taco Tuesday SoOoO










Also go for the PAM572! "Nike, just do it"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> You two guys are awesome. I had to check again and I see what you are talking about PF. I'm gonna pass and pay a little more in a couple more months. I was close to pulling the trigger and had to take baby girl to dance class. Gave me a little time to wait on responses. $6500ish is what I was banking on paying for one. I would prefer to just pay cash for it anyways as my watch fund is still a bit short. That chip on the crystal will drive me nuts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not if you can get it for even cheaper installing a new crystal isn't expensive ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mind the gap.
> 
> Price gap from $5k to $6.6k.... just saying.


Well, it's 5K + crystal and service, around 1k= 6K for a 2016 watch VS 6.6K brand new, possibly 6K with today's situation


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Crystal


jmanlay said:


> Not if you can get it for even cheaper installing a new crystal isn't expensive ...


Crystal is no less than 300$


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> What if I don't like RM?


It will grow on you


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


Pic is out of focus


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, it's 5K + crystal and service, around 1k= 6K for a 2016 watch VS 6.6K brand new, possibly 6K with today's situation


Hold on the 572 on Panerai website is $10,200.00 so doubt you can get it new for 6.6 k maybe 7.5k but doubt less . In the event you can get it brand new for 6.6 w no tax then possibly a no brainer . BUT knowing it is at 4975 on dsw plus some wiggle I am sure Al could get it for 4500 out da door that is two grand lower than your best imaginable new price so my answer still stand Big Al get it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Pic is out of focus


Not sure she would appreciate her [email protected]@ plastered
on the web w a watch out of focus


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That.... is worth the extra $3,000. That buttery smooth winding. Makes you want to wake up everyday and just wind the watch.
> 
> That is why the Tudor BB GMT owners are complaining about in that other thread about it feeling like it is grinding everytime they wind the watch.


The stiff winding movement is probably the main reason I sold my Tudor Ranger.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Hold on the 572 on Panerai website is $10,200.00 so doubt you can get it new for 6.6 k maybe 7.5k but doubt less . In the event you can get it brand new for 6.6 w no tax then possibly a no brainer . BUT knowing it is at 4975 on dsw plus some wiggle I am sure Al could get it for 4500 out da door that is two grand lower than your best imaginable new price so my answer still stand Big Al get it


+1000

Plus it it comes from DavidSW

If it was me i would get a 915 as a first new PAM


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is very thick


#twss

It's not bad though.

#twss


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> You two guys are awesome. I had to check again and I see what you are talking about PF. I'm gonna pass and pay a little more in a couple more months. I was close to pulling the trigger and had to take baby girl to dance class. Gave me a little time to wait on responses. $6500ish is what I was banking on paying for one. I would prefer to just pay cash for it anyways as my watch fund is still a bit short. That chip on the crystal will drive me nuts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Mate, that chip isn't gonna cost $1,500 to replace.

Just saying. But it's "Your money, your choice".


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Not if you can get it for even cheaper installing a new crystal isn't expensive ...


+1


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, it's 5K + crystal and service, around 1k= 6K for a 2016 watch VS 6.6K brand new, possibly 6K with today's situation


Agreed, if looked at in totality.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Pic is out of focus


With the quality of phone cameras these days, it's no excuse that.

We demand better photos


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Not sure she would appreciate her [email protected]@ plastered
> on the web w a watch out of focus


Now we need to exercise some imagination....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now we need to exercise some imagination....


As we were leaving the coast this morning, Mrs BT (she is kind in this way) pointed out a young woman riding her bike in our lane. She was quite cute and was wearing a thong bikini as she pedaled hard. How's that for imagination?

I did ask Mrs BT why she didn't take a picture? Sometimes one shouldn't push too far.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> As we were leaving the coast this morning, Mrs BT (she is kind in this way) pointed out a young woman riding her bike in our lane. She was quite cute and was wearing a thong bikini as she pedaled hard. How's that for imagination?
> 
> I did ask Mrs BT why she didn't take a picture? Sometimes one shouldn't push too far.


Don't... i'd wet myself


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Big Al

It is probably to late for 10:00 am Wednesday delivery but i would expect the 572 on your wrist no later than 10:00 am Thursday


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am more interested about your little palm sized stuffed toy! Wow! Memories from childhood.


His name is SWAT, from my favorite TV show at the time. I've offered him to Norman but he doesn't seem that interested.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Big Al
> 
> It is probably to late for 10:00 am Wednesday delivery but i would expect the 572 on your wrist no later than 10:00 am Thursday


Lmao. I need to message them and get a couple better pics of the nick in the crystal and ask if it's been serviced. It's not out of the question but I really don't mind waiting. Would hate to grab it, send it out for a new crystal and service right after.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> The stiff winding movement is probably the main reason I sold my Tudor Ranger.


You know you mentioned it a few times but curiously mine was never stiff...

#tooeasy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You know you mentioned it a few times but *curiously mine was never stiff...*
> 
> #tooeasy


sorry to hear that


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you have a nurse fetish?


When the package looks that good, I wouldn't mind playing nurse and do injections all day...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> As we were leaving the coast this morning, Mrs BT (she is kind in this way) pointed out a young woman riding her bike in our lane. She was quite cute and was wearing a thong bikini as she pedaled hard. How's that for imagination?
> 
> I did ask Mrs BT why she didn't take a VIDEO? Sometimes one shouldn't push too far.


There, fify


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm not going to buy one (not from an AD anyway), but I think these are really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that a bit too thick?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Isn't that a bit too thick?




Actually, no.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Isn't that a bit too thick?


Just slightly thicker than a 6R15


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually, no.





BonyWrists said:


> Just slightly thicker than a 6R15


Really? Perhaps it's just the photo, looks like a good chunk of metal there.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Told the wife I was very close to buying the Panera today. “I thought you wanted a Rolex. You should buy a Rolex.” 
I mean really guys. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao. I need to message them and get a couple better pics of the nick in the crystal and ask if it's been serviced. It's not out of the question but I really don't mind waiting. Would hate to grab it, send it out for a new crystal and service right after.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No - you wear it for a year or two first, put a fee scratches on it - then a service with a light polish = voila brand new


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Told the wife I was very close to buying the Panera today. "I thought you wanted a Rolex. You should buy a Rolex."
> I mean really guys.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It is not one or the other- it is always both!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Told the wife I was very close to buying the Panera today. "I thought you wanted a Rolex. You should buy a Rolex."
> I mean really guys.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


that's funny


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Really? Perhaps it's just the photo, looks like a good chunk of metal there.


I don't know the actual dimensions - they're both too much.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> It is not one or the other- it is always both!


That's what I said. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Really? Perhaps it's just the photo, looks like a good chunk of metal there.


Sits nicely and flat. No bulge, as it were.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> That's what I said. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And when you said it, did she lol as well?!?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> It is not one or the other- it is always both!


TWSS


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Told the wife I was very close to buying the Panera today. "I thought you wanted a Rolex. You should buy a Rolex."
> I mean really guys.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Twss


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> His name is SWAT, from my favorite TV show at the time. I've offered him to Norman but he doesn't seem that interested.
> 
> View attachment 15348683


Nice


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> As we were leaving the coast this morning, Mrs BT (she is kind in this way) pointed out a young woman riding her bike in our lane. She was quite cute and was wearing a thong bikini as she pedaled hard. How's that for imagination?
> 
> I did ask Mrs BT why she didn't take a picture? Sometimes one shouldn't push too far.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> When the package looks that good, I wouldn't mind playing nurse and do injections all day...


If you are playing nurse? No thanks.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Told the wife I was very close to buying the Panera today. "I thought you wanted a Rolex. You should buy a Rolex."
> I mean really guys.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Listen to what Mrs. AL9C1 has to say. She knows more than the rest of us combined.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Told the wife I was very close to buying the Panera today. "I thought you wanted a Rolex. You should buy a Rolex."
> I mean really guys.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Some iphone Shenanigans on a Tuesday (with a Speedy...)
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Hold on the 572 on Panerai website is $10,200.00 so doubt you can get it new for 6.6 k maybe 7.5k but doubt less . In the event you can get it brand new for 6.6 w no tax then possibly a no brainer . BUT knowing it is at 4975 on dsw plus some wiggle I am sure Al could get it for 4500 out da door that is two grand lower than your best imaginable new price so my answer still stand Big Al get it


Still, at 4500$ + 1000$ for crystal and service= 5500$. On the other hand, you have one brand new on chrono24 with physical shop in LA for 6650$, and really in stock since the scope of delivery is 17-25 July, that's a difference of 1159$, or 1000$ after some light haggling. Now, I double checked both, and I noticed two things:

The one from DavidSW is not actually a 2016 model, the warranty is dated April 2016, but the serial number, partially blurred, starts with a Q, that's 2014 which is the first production year for this model, that makes the watch 6 years old, so the service is inevitable and can't wait.

The one from chrono24 has a box but no paper, and the seller states that all his watches are brand new, but that since he is not an official AD, he doesn't supply the original warranty. I checked his other watches, same thing. I don't like this, a Panerai without papers is worthless, I would pass.

That leaves us with Mav's friend, his asking price is 5585$, the serial is also Q, so 2014, the warranty is dated September 2017. It doesn't need a crystal, there must be room for haggle, so I guess 5000$, but the service is around the corner too.

@Big Al, the choice is yours, but I would suggest waiting for a better opportunity, a Panerai is not a Rolex, it's a buyer's market, time is on your side.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you are playing nurse? No thanks.


Lololol

Edit: on second thought, I'll be the nurse and you could be the doctor. Here's the patient.

Are you game?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mate, that chip isn't gonna cost $1,500 to replace.
> 
> Just saying. But it's "Your money, your choice".


I checked some forum posts from a couple of years ago, it was between 300$ and 330$ for a crystal


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Still, at 4500$ + 1000$ for crystal and service= 5500$. On the other hand, you have one brand new on chrono24 with physical shop in LA for 6650$, and really in stock since the scope of delivery is 17-25 July, that's a difference of 1159$, or 1000$ after some light haggling. Now, I double checked both, and I noticed two things:
> 
> The one from DavidSW is not actually a 2016 model, the warranty is dated April 2016, but the serial number, partially blurred, starts with a Q, that's 2014 which is the first production year for this model, that makes the watch 6 years old, so the service is inevitable and can't wait.
> 
> ...


We should put this up as a sticky on how to do your due diligence before a watch purchase, then we'll have none of the "so I got this watch and is wondering if it's legit" threads.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And here's why we shouldn't be looking at the GMT Master II's hands under macro and complain about imperfections...

Yes, that date hand with imperfect paint belongs to a $20k Patek Phillipe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Lololol
> 
> Edit: on second thought, I'll be the nurse and you could be the doctor. Here's the patient.
> 
> Are you game?


Umm.... i need to get a needle and gloves. I need to practice some poking...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I checked some forum posts from a couple of years ago, it was between 300$ and 330$ for a crystal


End of the day, it's his money and he decides. I think we have all said enough and Mrs AL has spoken.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> End of the day, it's his money and he decides. I think we have all said enough and Mrs AL has spoken.


Lol... true, he must be searching for a Rolex as we speak


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> We should put this up as a sticky on how to do your due diligence before a watch purchase, then we'll have none of the "so I got this watch and is wondering if it's legit" threads.


We will still get plenty. How those people's brain works is like this:
1) they first have a desire to buy a Rolex, so they do some searches for the cheapest they can find
2) then they buy it and when the euphoria has died down, the reality sinks in that "wait, that was too good to be true"
3) thus they will do die diligence and research their watch before realising that it could be a fake
4) they sign up and post under Fake Busters


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... true, he must be searching for a Rolex as we speak


He could have bought a decent 5 digit Sub or Explorer II. I think it is within his budget of he was willing to spend $5.5k on a Pam. He could enjoy the Rolex in the meanwhile and save a bit more and trade in his Rolex plus some cash for the 6 digit Explorer II in future. Just food for thought.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> And here's why we shouldn't be looking at the GMT Master II's hands under macro and complain about imperfections...
> 
> Yes, that date hand with imperfect paint belongs to a $20k Patek Phillipe.


To be honest, it's a little bit like with screen resolutions, past a certain PPI, the naked eye can't see the difference; but here on WUS, I wouldn't be surprised if someone starts using a scanning electron microscope in search for sub-atomic imperfections in haute horlogerie


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Seriously guys WTF is happening in Florida? 12000 infections in one day and yet you still open DisneyWorld.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> To be honest, it's a little bit like with screen resolutions, past a certain PPI, the naked eye can't see the difference; but here on WUS, I wouldn't be surprised if someone starts using a scanning electron microscope in search for sub-atomic imperfections in haute horlogerie


I hear what you're saying, but still I think this is kind of embarrassing. We're not talking about a $10k GMT master II here. Besides, the high contrast between the red paint and the gold date indicator would make it easier to spot even with the naked eye if I were to look closely.

It's a Patek after all, and for a $30k list watch I'm not sure if I want to see that on the dial everyday.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I hear what you're saying, but still I think this is kind of embarrassing. We're not talking about a $10k GMT master II here. Besides, the high contrast between the red paint and the gold date indicator would make it easier to spot even with the naked eye if I were to look closely.
> 
> It's a Patek after all, and for a $30k list watch I'm not sure if I want to see that on the dial everyday.


I see what you mean, but the problem is the following: to get a non flat paint effect, the tip of the hand is dipped in thick red enamel, and this is the final stage after polishing. You can't mask the unpainted part, the enamel will stick to the masking material, and you can't correct the small overflow at this stage. This is not an error, it's inherent to the process


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I see what you mean, but the problem is the following: to get a non flat paint effect, the tip of the hand is dipped in thick red enamel, and this is the final stage after polishing. You can't mask the unpainted part, the enamel will stick to the masking material, and you can't correct the small overflow at this stage. This is not an error, it's inherent to the process


Are you sure it is the hand that is dipped into red enamel? Wouldn't that coat the underside and the edge in red as well?

I thought for this process the enamel is usually applied by hand with a wood pick or small brush?

I have some first hand experience with that, not on a watch hand of course, but on small scale plastic models. Yes it's a pain in the butt to apply enamel with a wood pick, you have to use a minimal amount of enamel and let capillary action slowly transfer the enamel to where you want it exactly, and it takes loads of patience and a very long time to do even a very small area. When finished the enamel will not be flat, as the surface tension of the enamel will help it bead before it's set and dried.

I thought that's how they do it until you mentioned actually dipping the hand in.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Seriously guys WTF is happening in Florida? 12000 infections in one day and yet you still open DisneyWorld.


They are gunning for 120,000 infections per day.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I hear what you're saying, but still I think this is kind of embarrassing. We're not talking about a $10k GMT master II here. Besides, the high contrast between the red paint and the gold date indicator would make it easier to spot even with the naked eye if I were to look closely.
> 
> It's a Patek after all, and for a $30k list watch I'm not sure if I want to see that on the dial everyday.


I can't un-see it now that you mentioned it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Are you sure it is the hand that is dipped into red enamel? Wouldn't that coat the underside and the edge in red as well?
> 
> I thought for this process the enamel is usually applied by hand with a wood pick or small brush?
> 
> ...


Your plastic modelling skills are poor. Practice with a quill pen first. ;-)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Your plastic modelling skills are poor. Practice with a quill pen first. ;-)


I like using a hard applicator for the purpose of transferring fluids...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I like using a hard applicator for the purpose of transferring fluids...


I should take pictures of my completed models. Haven't got one lately but will post them when I finally complete my B17 Flying Fortress.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Are you sure it is the hand that is dipped into red enamel? Wouldn't that coat the underside and the edge in red as well?
> 
> I thought for this process the enamel is usually applied by hand with a wood pick or small brush?
> 
> ...


I remember seeing a video long time ago where the dipping was done by a calibrated machine, but I can't tell if PP does it this way or with a wooden stick, I couldn't find any video about it. I guessed it would be by automated dipping for consistency purpose, but it's just an educated guess, I can't confirm


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I can't un-see it now that you mentioned it.


Please Dog, no more PTSDs, one is more than enough!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I remember seeing a video long time ago where the dipping was done by a calibrated machine, but I can't tell if PP does it this way or with a wooden stick, I couldn't find any video about it. I guessed it would be by automated dipping for consistency purpose, but it's just an educated guess, I can't confirm


Still, if Franck Muller can hand paint all the numbers on the crazy hours dial, surely Patek can paint the freaking tip of a date hand flawlessly.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Still, if Franck Muller can hand paint all the numbers on the crazy hours dial, surely Patek can paint the freaking tip of a date hand flawlessly.


...and that's why I consider Patek overrated!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> ...and that's why I consider Pateck overrated!


You're dang right! I'm pretty darn sure you can afford a Patek, but you went with a Lange and that's saying something.

Voting with your wallet is always the most convincing evidence, especially in this day and age when we are seeing all kinds of critics on the internet when they haven't even seen the watch, myself included.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Speaking of Frank Muller, do you know that this guy is the biggest watchmaker of the 20th Century? Sadly, he was ill advised, made the wrong decisions, and took a back seat on the watchmaking scene


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You're dang right! I'm pretty darn sure you can afford a Patek, but you went with a Lange and that's saying something.
> 
> Voting with your wallet is always the most convincing evidence, especially in this day and age when we are seeing all kinds of critics on the internet when they haven't even seen the watch, myself included.


Lol... true, I even misspelled Patek, that must say it all 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of Frank Muller, do you know that this guy is the biggest watchmaker of the 20th Century? Sadly, he was ill advised, made the wrong decisions, and took a back seat on the watchmaking scene


No I actually have no idea. My experience with Franck Muller is limited to the one crazy hours my mother owns and that's about it. If she didn't own one, I probably would have never seen that video.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey @mui.richard, we just saved someone from buying a fake. Good job brother.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @mui.richard, we just saved someone from buying a fake. Good job brother.


It's a Franken at best and this has been done a million times to vintage pieces. I just never thought it would happen with such a new watch.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @mui.richard, we just saved someone from buying a fake. Good job brother.


Who?... where?... link please


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... true, I even misspelled Patek, that must say it all


If nothing else it tells us how much you despise Patek!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Who?... where?... link please








Black Bay Black, 2014?


First post here ... I have a warranty card riddle with a new purchase: the serial matches the watch, but the date of issue does not match the history of this model. 79220b is also incorrect. But ... The AD confirms this is the watch that was sold. The seller confirms this is a genuine watch...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> No I actually have no idea. My experience with Franck Muller is limited to the one crazy hours my mother owns and that's about it. If she didn't own one, I probably would have never seen that video.


This guy by the age of 25 could single-handedly design and build watches with multiple complications that a master watchmaker couldn't do with a lifetime of experience. He was also the first one to put a tourbillon visible from the dial side, and he was the first to introduce a tri-axial tourbillon. The most complicated watch he ever made was Aeternitas Mega, 36 complications and 1483 parts.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> This guy by the age of 25 could single-handedly design and build watches with multiple complications that a master watchmaker couldn't do with a lifetime of experience. He was also the first one to put a tourbillon visible from the dial side, and he was the first to introduce a tri-axial tourbillon. The most complicated watch he ever made was Aeternitas Mega, 36 complications and 1483 parts.


Damn! No wonder every time my mother sees me wearing a Rolex this is what I get...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Damn! No wonder every time my mother sees me wearing a Rolex this is what I get...


Hey, I didn't know you're a fan of "Arrested Development", it was one of my favorite shows


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He could have bought a decent 5 digit Sub or Explorer II. I think it is within his budget of he was willing to spend $5.5k on a Pam. He could enjoy the Rolex in the meanwhile and save a bit more and trade in his Rolex plus some cash for the 6 digit Explorer II in future. Just food for thought.


That's what I'm leaning towards. Just wondering if we are gonna see an exp2 revamp announcement this year. Not sure when this might be.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


That's what it looks like when my wife and I take a walk "together".

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> ...and that's why I consider Patek overrated!


Agreed. Very overrated. I don't get the attraction of any of their watches. For that price range, there's just better options. Imo

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's what I'm leaning towards. Just wondering if we are gonna see an exp2 revamp announcement this year. Not sure when this might be.


Possibly in time for the anniversary next year. The price will only go up because of the heightened demand. If you are really looking for one, then as I said, best to get into the game early and enjoy it for a few years until you have enough to bridge the gap from selling the older 5 digit to the newer 6 digit.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Told the wife I was very close to buying the Panera today. "I thought you wanted a Rolex. You should buy a Rolex."
> I mean really guys.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Five words spoken by a gf but never a wife.

Is Mrs Al spending many evenings away from home. Sounds like a guilty conscience.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Some iphone Shenanigans on a Tuesday (with a Speedy...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Dang I missed Tuesday

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> If nothing else it tells us how much you despise Patek!


Yeah say as it is using Big Al's voiceover

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Possibly in time for the anniversary next year. The price will only go up because of the heightened demand. If you are really looking for one, then as I said, best to get into the game early and enjoy it for a few years until you have enough to bridge the gap from selling the older 5 digit to the newer 6 digit.


Yeah I really can't go wrong with the Exp2 anyways. Just gotta keep checking the ADs around here. We are pretty lacking any good watch shops down here so gonna be patient and put my name on a few lists. Still keeping my eye out for a batman also just in case. I would buy a batman even with the size and jubilee issue.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Five words spoken by a gf but never a wife.
> 
> Is Mrs Al spending many evenings away from home. Sounds like a guilty conscience.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Lol. Just the opposite. I wish she would leave the house more. Over 20yrs and 3 kids with this woman. Got all my use out of her bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The last pic from Casa BSF. We turn over the keys today...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We don't see nearly enough of Odette...










Interpret it however you wish. ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey, I didn't know you're a fan of "Arrested Development", it was one of my favorite shows


Actually no, I've never watched it. But that lady in the gif resembles closest to how my mom does her eye roll...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We don't see nearly enough of Odette...
> 
> View attachment 15349178
> 
> ...


I see the feet and think of @sportura 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Actually no, I've never watched it. But that lady in the gif resembles closest to how my mom does her eye roll...


Well, this will give you an idea of the kind of humor (warning: not suitable for all OoO viewers)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Still, at 4500$ + 1000$ for crystal and service= 5500$. On the other hand, you have one brand new on chrono24 with physical shop in LA for 6650$, and really in stock since the scope of delivery is 17-25 July, that's a difference of 1159$, or 1000$ after some light haggling. Now, I double checked both, and I noticed two things:
> 
> The one from DavidSW is not actually a 2016 model, the warranty is dated April 2016, but the serial number, partially blurred, starts with a Q, that's 2014 which is the first production year for this model, that makes the watch 6 years old, so the service is inevitable and can't wait.
> 
> ...


One has to be super careful w Panerai as you know and while the absence of paper isn't an indication of the watch being a replica i would pick dsw everyday of the week over C24. Good news about c24 is that the buyer has a week to inspect the watch and release the funds to the seller so it gives one time to go to a panerai place assuming they do that or a very respected watch maker to get it checked ...but personally a 2016 watch does not mean it needs a service today. Let it run and if it works well leave it alone . I know Archer will show some microscopic evidence of wear on this that and the other but as pointed previously some watches from many brands have run for decades without being touched (not saying that it should be done that way) and especially w Synthetic oils it can last a while without a service. Just my two cents


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, this will give you an idea of the kind of humor (warning: not suitable for all OoO viewers)


You know better than to link a video on that particular subject matter right? It ain't no laughing matter!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You know better than to link a video on that particular subject matter right? It ain't no laughing matter!


...hence the warning ⚠


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> I see the feet and think of @sportura
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Why? did they look like Sporty's feet?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He could have bought a decent 5 digit Sub or Explorer II. I think it is within his budget of he was willing to spend $5.5k on a Pam. He could enjoy the Rolex in the meanwhile and save a bit more and trade in his Rolex plus some cash for the 6 digit Explorer II in future. Just food for thought.


have you checked out prices of 5 digit subs of late?

There is hardly any gap (to mind) between 5 and 6 digit subs

16570's have also come up in prices and are generally >6K


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, this will give you an idea of the kind of humor (warning: not suitable for all OoO viewers)


I had to stop at that second-term _corporal_ wearing dress blues inside the Pentagon. At least he's a double expert in rifle and pistol.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> This guy by the age of 25 could single-handedly design and build watches with multiple complications that a master watchmaker couldn't do with a lifetime of experience. He was also the first one to put a tourbillon visible from the dial side, and he was the first to introduce a tri-axial tourbillon. The most complicated watch he ever made was Aeternitas Mega, 36 complications and 1483 parts.


I appreciate the work and talent, I just don't like the style.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I appreciate the work and talent, I just don't like the style.


Me neither, never did, but the guy himself is a horology genius; imagine if he teamed up in the past with someone like Richard Mille


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I should take pictures of my completed models. Haven't got one lately but will post them when I finally complete my B17 Flying Fortress.


Looking forward to pics. The last model I spent good time on was a Hasegawa 1/48 (I think) of an F-16, fully loaded for air-ground support. Spent three days painting the cockpit, which was a long time for me. Music started taking over my free time not pong after that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> have you checked out prices of 5 digit subs of late?
> 
> There is hardly any gap (to mind) between 5 and 6 digit subs
> 
> 16570's have also come up in prices and are generally >6K


Brother AL would already be rocking a Rolex on his wrist if brother AL had not procrastinated for the last two years over buying one. It will just keep going up and up and up and up and up and up... okay, you get my point. It will soon be unobtainium.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brother AL would already be rocking a Rolex on his wrist if brother AL had not procrastinated for the last two years over buying one. It will just keep going up and up and up and up and up and up... okay, you get my point. It will soon be unobtainium.


Yep.

I think OoO's prodigal son Sportura made that same point in umpteenth threads....

I am glad I bought my GMT II when I did, I am not sure that I would pay the going grey price of close to 13K....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Looking forward to pics. The last model I spent good time on was a Hasegawa 1/48 (I think) of an F-16, fully loaded for air-ground support. Spent three days painting the cockpit, which was a long time for me. Music started taking over my free time not pong after that.


Very nice. Hasegawa is the best brand for airplanes and Tamiya is for tanks and cars.

I loved building them as a kid but kept mostly to 1:72 as they were easier to fit on a display shelf. My favourite from the jet era was the F-4.

However, I was more into tanks as they were more challenging. It will take a long time just to complete the suspension, wheels and tracks.

I now have a pile to get through as I bought a few to build last year and keep adding to the unbuilt pile each time I see one I like. Just got busy and didn't find time to sit down and complete them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Yep.
> 
> I think OoO's prodigal son Sportura made that same point in umpteenth threads....
> 
> I am glad I bought my GMT II when I did, I am not sure that I would pay the going grey price of close to 13K....


The funny thing about @sportura is that he speaks the truth but it is not what people want to hear. Yes, not saying we should pay crazy prices from greys today but they were within reach at one time.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Yep.
> 
> I think OoO's prodigal son Sportura made that same point in umpteenth threads....
> 
> I am glad I bought my GMT II when I did, I am not sure that I would pay the going grey price of close to 13K....


Hell, I'm glad I got mine from the AD with discounts when I did too because I likely wouldn't have purchased any of the modern ones at current grey prices.

When considering whether or not to buy a Rolex, it's always now or never.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The funny thing about @sportura is that he speaks the truth but it is not what people want to hear. Yes, not saying we should pay crazy prices from greys today but they were within reach at one time.


I remember people torched him at the stake for buying his Daytona from a grey at $17K. Now they are selling for $25K. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I remember people torched him at the stake for buying his Daytona from a grey at $17K. Now they are selling for $25K. LOL


Who's laughing now?

He used to boast about being "paid" to wear a Rolex and people would roast him for it.

C'mon @sportura. Come back to WUS and you can post "i told you so" lol 

I am watching you on IG. You got to be bored now...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> Seriously guys WTF is happening in Florida? 12000 infections in one day and yet you still open DisneyWorld.


I used to live in Miami and still have a couple of close friends down there. Many are in denial, many more aren't wearing masks or taking any precautions. They've even told me that a few idiots are even hosting COVID parties, where someone who is positive attends and purposely spreads the virus to others thinking it's all a hoax.

Florida is pretty much screwed, along with the rest of the US until a vaccine is found and distributed.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who's laughing now?
> 
> He used to boast about being "paid" to wear a Rolex and people would roast him for it.
> 
> ...


Thread title: I told you so

Body: Photo of his Daytona, brought at 17K and today's price

Results: Epic


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Speaking of Rolex being brought at the right time - here's my Exp 1 that I purchased in the summer of 2017 from an AD. Just months before Rolex sport models pulled the great Houdini act.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, it should be coming in within the next two hours.....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Can't wait to see pics of it soon!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Big Al, the choice is yours, but I would suggest waiting for a better opportunity, a Panerai is not a Rolex, it's a buyer's market, time is on your side.


PF that's sage advice for Big Al since he has major educational expenses for his kiddos and has less margin of error than some of the rest of us whose offspring have been booted from the nest and homes are paid for.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> We should put this up as a sticky on how to do your due diligence before a watch purchase, then we'll have none of the "so I got this watch and is wondering if it's legit" threads.


Actually I tend to ignore such threads and assume the watches in question are not legit. For my part if I I have even a shred of doubt, I take a hard pass no matter how good the deal appears and/or how much I would like to own the watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> End of the day, it's his money and he decides. I think we have all said enough and Mrs AL has spoken.


#neverreadahead


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

59'er - PAM 112 or 914?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> That's what I'm leaning towards. Just wondering if we are gonna see an exp2 revamp announcement this year. Not sure when this might be.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Whether or not there is an Explorer II revamp is open to question. Even if a revamp occurs, I'm not so sure I wouldn't prefer the current one over a revamp. I really like the way the current Explorer II looks and wears, even on my flat, scrawny wrist.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> That's what I'm leaning towards. Just wondering if we are gonna see an exp2 revamp announcement this year. Not sure when this might be.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Putting on my marketing hat... My guess is that whatever is announced is maybe a new color variation of an existing model a la the Blue Bay 58 or some smaller update. I think Rolex would save any major announcements like for a new Exp2, Sub or new model for next year's in-person event so they can do a huge marketing push around it.

Usually watch companies announce major new products in the spring and seasonal, color announcements in the summer and fall. Then again, there's nothing "usual" about 2020 so they could possibly announce something big that was meant for Baselworld 2020 that never happened. I still doubt it since Rolex is very traditional.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah I really can't go wrong with the Exp2 anyways. Just gotta keep checking the ADs around here. We are pretty lacking any good watch shops down here so gonna be patient and put my name on a few lists. Still keeping my eye out for a batman also just in case. I would buy a batman even with the size and jubilee issue.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If your AD calls to say he has an Explorer II, I would tend to take it. My marked preference is black dial rather than Polar. Just me. For whatever reason I've found I get tired of looking at white dial watches but unable to say why that is but just is.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Why? did they look like Sporty's feet?


Sporty had a thing for (or against) women's toes

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I used to live in Miami and still have a couple of close friends down there. Many are in denial, many more aren't wearing masks or taking any precautions. They've even told me that a few idiots are even hosting COVID parties, where someone who is positive attends and purposely spreads the virus to others thinking it's all a hoax.
> 
> Florida is pretty much screwed, along with the rest of the US until a vaccine is found and distributed.


I'm still prognosticating that we'll be looking at COVID19 through the rear view mirror by November as the Spanish influenza pandemic of 1918 repeats itself by raging throughout the summer but abruptly stopped in November. We'll see ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Actually I tend to ignore such threads and assume the watches in question are not legit. For my part if I I have even a shred of doubt, I take a hard pass no matter how good the deal appears and/or how much I would like to own the watch.


Problem is, wisdom is not a given. And I think the world has proven to us that wisdom is fast becoming a rare commodity.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I used to live in Miami and still have a couple of close friends down there. Many are in denial, many more aren't wearing masks or taking any precautions. They've even told me that a few idiots are even hosting COVID parties, where someone who is positive attends and purposely spreads the virus to others thinking it's all a hoax.
> 
> Florida is pretty much screwed, along with the rest of the US until a vaccine is found and distributed.


Not all of the US. Don't forget what I call God's country. Could just designate WDW as a protest and then it's OK.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, it should be coming in within the next two hours.....


The yacht or the watch?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> 59'er - PAM 112 or 914?


Hard to say but I would probably go with the eight-day P.5000 movement of the 914. I would buy new from an AD with everything and save my sales receipt from the AD.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Problem is, wisdom is not a given. And I think the world has proven to us that wisdom is fast becoming a rare commodity.


No doubt planet earth is rapidly becoming a ship of fools.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I'm still prognosticating that we'll be looking at COVID19 through the rear view mirror by November as the Spanish influenza pandemic of 1918 repeats itself by raging throughout the summer but abruptly stopped in November. We'll see ...


History often repeats itself so I sincerely hope so again.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> No doubt planet earth is rapidly becoming a ship of fools.


You get a like for speaking the truth...even though it's sad.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> No doubt planet earth is rapidly becoming a ship of fools.


_Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy_ is looking more like a history book.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Love it. Not only thinner than the Sub or GMTs, the sides are beveled and the lugs are thinner. Makes for a slightly more streamlined look, feel and fit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No doubt planet earth is rapidly becoming a ship of fools.


Will be worse when we exit ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Love it. Not only thinner than the Sub or GMTs, the sides are beveled and the lugs are thinner. Makes for a slightly more streamlined look, feel and fit.


Like it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I think that's my favorite YM variant, along with the chocolate dial version.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Looks great. One of the best Rolexes!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Love it. Not only thinner than the Sub or GMTs, the sides are beveled and the lugs are thinner. Makes for a slightly more streamlined look, feel and fit.


Well done Sap!! Most of the advantages of the Rolex divers without the thicker cases and larger lugs.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brother AL would already be rocking a Rolex on his wrist if brother AL had not procrastinated for the last two years over buying one. It will just keep going up and up and up and up and up and up... okay, you get my point. It will soon be unobtainium.


Nah I had to dump the old watch fund a couple times. (Priorities) 
I've been sticking to my guns the last few months. Should be there in just a couple more.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Perfection, better than a Batman!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m thinking the Sub will soon be on the chopping block 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Awesome mate.... 

Any pics on the dial would also be nice....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm thinking the Sub will soon be on the chopping block
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


You talking about me? Never!

Well, I do have 3 different subs. 4 if you count my Tudor snowflake.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Beautiful YM! Love this color scheme and it looks GREAT on your wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Hard to say but I would probably go with the eight-day P.5000 movement of the 914. I would buy new from an AD with everything and save my sales receipt from the AD.


I tend to agree.

914 MSRP = $6000.00 minus discount >15% = $5,100 (grey BNIB is also about $5,100)
112 = approx $3,700-$4,000

$1,000-$1,500 more for a BNIB 914 with 8 years warranty vs maybe a 10 year old 112.

The only thing I prefer on the 112 is the look of the Unitas movement (and ease/cost of service)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


>


Big congrats! This YM is one of my favorites, it's a true beauty!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Awesome mate....
> 
> Any pics on the dial would also be nice....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


stunning!!!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


>


I like it a lot!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And I thought I have too many watches: Help! I need to seriously reduce the collection

Geez, 21 by my count of low end stuff. Sadly, this OP could have purchased a couple of Rolexes with what he spent on his collection.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Love it. Not only thinner than the Sub or GMTs, the sides are beveled and the lugs are thinner. Makes for a slightly more streamlined look, feel and fit.


So what went on the trade?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


That's just beautiful


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Way at the bottom end of the pricing ladder -

Posed with a strap that my dad had put on his own watch before he gave it to me. Brown works well, I'd say. I'm not sure if this strap would work right even if I cut slots into it to let it fit, though, because the pins slide through easily, whereas they fit snugly into a Swatch strap - so the pins might simply fall out instead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Way at the bottom end of the pricing ladder -
> 
> Posed with a strap that my dad had put on his own watch before he gave it to me. Brown works well, I'd say. I'm not sure if this strap would work right even if I cut slots into it to let it fit, though, because the pins slide through easily, whereas they fit snugly into a Swatch strap - so the pins might simply fall out instead.
> 
> View attachment 15349833


Brown works well and you are right about the pin falling out. I think the pin depended on friction to keep it in place, so the leather strap would not work. Pose a question in the Swatch sub-forum and someone might have an answer.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

52 today boys.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> 52 today boys.


Congrats whippersnapper! ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> 52 today boys.


Happy Birthday


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> 52 today boys.


Happy birthday bro. I turned 46 Friday.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brown works well and you are right about the pin falling out. I think the pin depended on friction to keep it in place, so the leather strap would not work. Pose a question in the Swatch sub-forum and someone might have an answer.


The Swatch subforum is no more. I also saw a thread in Public asking about Swatch watches a few months ago and it fizzled out, too. They're just not a big part of WUS.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> So what went on the trade?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


OP39 Blue, Seamaster D300M, and some money.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy birthday to Bros Al and Galaga!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Case is silky smooth and curvy.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Anyone heard from Bro Gun?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Case is silky smooth and curvy.


That's what he said! Silky smooth and curvy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Anyone heard from Bro Gun?


I texted him yesterday and he is fine. He's busy with work at the moment.

Ain't that true brother @Gunnar_917?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The Swatch subforum is no more. I also saw a thread in Public asking about Swatch watches a few months ago and it fizzled out, too. They're just not a big part of WUS.


Oh, didn't realise that!

I guess you would need to resort to Google then.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> 52 today boys.





AL9C1 said:


> Happy birthday bro. I turned 46 Friday.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Happy birthdays to Galaga and Al! I'm another 1974er here too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Happy birthday bro. I turned 46 Friday.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Happy Birthday!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> Happy birthdays to Galaga and Al! I'm another 1974er here too.


Congrats on the 59!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> 52 today boys.


Happy Birthday Bro G


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh this should be a fun one - What Rolex should i buy at 17?

17 years old kid wants to buy a Rollie. On his shortlist... almost the entire Rolex catalog.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Happy birthday bro. I turned 46 Friday.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Happy Late Birthday Big Al


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Happy birthday bro. I turned 46 Friday.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Likewise brother, thank you


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok, here are the Cancers till now:

Barracks
Galaga
Big AL
Mav
PF


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I tend to agree.
> 
> 914 MSRP = $6000.00 minus discount >15% = $5,100 (grey BNIB is also about $5,100)
> 112 = approx $3,700-$4,000
> ...


With a Unitas movement I actually prefer a solid caseback, like a 000 or 005, which unfortunately doesn't come with sandwich dial, although I concur that ease/cost of service is an advantage. Hence I would definitely go with either a 914 or 915 with the 8 years warranty. I like the looks of the P.5000 movement through a display caseback but NOT a Unitas. Just my personal quirk I suppose.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Case is silky smooth and curvy.


I know what you're talking about


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> And I thought I have too many watches: Help! I need to seriously reduce the collection
> 
> Geez, 21 by my count of low end stuff. Sadly, this OP could have purchased a couple of Rolexes with what he spent on his collection.


I would rid myself of everything he has with the exception of the two Timex (Charlie Brown & Snoopy) watches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Case is silky smooth and curvy.


Honeymoon pics are always the best!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, here are the Cancers till now:
> 
> Galaga
> Big AL
> ...


I'm an obvious Leo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> 52 today boys.


If one of your kids were to put that many candles on a cake and place it close to you while you're asleep, you'd no doubt wake up and think you were in hell!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> OP39 Blue, Seamaster D300M, and some money.


Very, very good move!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Oh this should be a fun one - What Rolex should i buy at 17?
> 
> 17 years old kid wants to buy a Rollie. On his shortlist... almost the entire Rolex catalog.


I told him to buy a Sinn 556.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, didn't realise that!
> 
> I guess you would need to resort to Google then.


Google and Reddit, mainly. I think it would be cool to find a strap similar to Apple's (and Marc Newson's Ikepod) like I said a while ago, too, but online searches are a minefield when it comes to watch straps.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, here are the Cancers till now:
> 
> Galaga
> Big AL
> ...


Add me - I turn 49 today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Add me - I turn 49 today.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Congrats on the 59!


Say what?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Oh this should be a fun one - What Rolex should i buy at 17?
> 
> 17 years old kid wants to buy a Rollie. On his shortlist... almost the entire Rolex catalog.


His first post. I thought it may be a troll post so I decidedly stayed away from it. The price he quoted was so low and I am not sure if he was realistic, if at all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Add me - I turn 49 today.


Happy Birthday to you too!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Add me - I turn 49 today.


Happy Birthday dude!

Wow, lots of bday's today! Virtual cheers to everyone celebrating...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Oh this should be a fun one - What Rolex should i buy at 17?
> 
> 17 years old kid wants to buy a Rollie. On his shortlist... almost the entire Rolex catalog.


I just gave him some words of wisdom


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> His first post. I thought it may be a troll post so I decidedly stayed away from it. The price he quoted was so low and I am not sure if he was realistic, if at all.


You know me - when it comes to trolls and trolling, I'm like a bee to honey.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Add me - I turn 49 today.


Happy Birthday Bro Barracks


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Happy birthday to all...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know what you're talking about
> View attachment 15349923


Love that!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Add me - I turn 49 today.


 Happy B-Day my friend!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

After work brew.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> Say what?


Milestone 14,000 the 5959H way


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> 52 today boys.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Happy birthday bro. I turned 46 Friday.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Right behind you in a month ....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I'm an obvious Leo.


Seriously me too ....ok this is getting weird


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> After work brew.


I bought this one in 2012 when it came out, but for some strange reason, probably due to the contrast between the dial and the bezel, I found that the dial looked too small, so I sold it within a week. In 2016, when the Rhodium and the Chocolate were out, I went to my AD to get the rhodium one, but Mrs. PF insisted I get the chocolate. Now that I see yours, I am definitely going to buy it again, in Blue.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I think Delco is a Cancer too


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Testing testing 1 2 3


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> 52 today boys.


Happy birthday, kiddo.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Right behind you in a month ....


I'm an August boy too. Aug 23. Will be 54.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Happy birthday bro. I turned 46 Friday.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Happy birthday, Al. Everybody is so young! ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I bought this one in 2012 when it came out, but for some strange reason, probably due to the contrast between the dial and the bezel, I found that the dial looked too small, so I sold it within a week. In 2016, when the Rhodium and the Chocolate were out, I went to my AD to get the rhodium one, but Mrs. PF insisted I get the chocolate. Now that I see yours, I am definitely going to buy it again, in Blue.


Good plan! I do like that rhodium though. 

And of course, that tasty chocolate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Case is silky smooth and curvy.


As is the hand winding too, I bet. Congrats!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I just checked the 17 yo thread, it makes me wonder if most of the guys there are not from the same mental age; they are dealing with a kid that just started working, and here they are advising him to buy brand new from ADs, suggesting BLROs and Subs, expressing their admiration and even their jalousy. Are these guys for real?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Good plan! I do like that rhodium though.
> 
> And of course, that tasty chocolate.


The Rhodium is very nice, but it lacks the punch of the Blue one


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Add me - I turn 49 today.


Happy birthday, Brother BSi.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


>


She doesn't need cake...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy birthday, Al. Everybody is so young! 😇


Not everyone... 69 in 10 days.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Seriously me too ....ok this is getting weird


Me three.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just checked the 17 yo thread, it makes me wonder if most of the guys there are not from the same mental age; they are dealing with a kid that just started working, and here they are advising him to buy brand new from ADs, suggesting BLROs and Subs, expressing their admiration and even their jalousy. Are these guys for real?


Even my recommendation of a Sinn 556 might be a bridge too far for a 17 Y/O. I now wish I'd recommended a Timex Snoopy.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Happy Birthday Bro Barracks


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Does an OoO birthday count as a milestone?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just checked the 17 yo thread, it makes me wonder if most of the guys there are not from the same mental age; they are dealing with a kid that just started working, and here they are advising him to buy brand new from ADs, suggesting BLROs and Subs, expressing their admiration and even their jalousy. Are these guys for real?


Those posters telling him to buy it are baffling. If the OP were their son they would be giving very different advice.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Those posters telling him to buy it are baffling. If the OP were their son they would be giving very different advice.


haha ... hell I told him to borrow the money and buy ...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> haha ... hell I told him to borrow the money and buy ...


In hindsight we all would do things differently at 17. I'm sure he sees it as an investment towards not buying one at 5x the price in 10 years. Very hard to take future earnings into account when you're still not really an adult. My guess is he wanted some attention or to tell his friends he might buy a Rolex. He has two posts, both in that thread.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hahahaha, Looking for her boyfriend, Stephan.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> In hindsight we all would do things differently at 17. I'm sure he sees it as an investment towards not buying one at 5x the price in 10 years. Very hard to take future earnings into account when you're still not really an adult. My guess is he wanted some attention or to tell his friends he might buy a Rolex. He has two posts, both in that thread.


Which is why I didn't take it serious... All I wanted at 17 was the future Mrs BT.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> In hindsight we all would do things differently at 17. I'm sure he sees it as an investment towards not buying one at 5x the price in 10 years. Very hard to take future earnings into account when you're still not really an adult. My guess is he wanted some attention or to tell his friends he might buy a Rolex. He has two posts, both in that thread.


Ya know, though, he might have a point - if he can swing it now, might as well get a watch that'll last him through retirement and not futz around with a dozen others in between.

Shoot, I'm hoping to start re-wearing a watch that I had in _junior high_, fer cryin' out loud.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Ya know, though, he might have a point - if he can swing it now, might as well get a watch that'll last him through retirement and not futz around with a dozen others in between.
> 
> Shoot, I'm hoping to start re-wearing a watch that I had in _junior high_, fer cryin' out loud.


It's a fine line with stuff like this. At face value it's a great point. Buy now and save thousands when he's 27. On the other hand why not invest it? But we do not know enough about his personal / family wealth (me thinks he has some).

At 17 I had a few grand saved and invested it. Now look at me. IDK where the money went, but I'm sure it went to a good place, right?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Milestone 14,000 the 5959H way


Ha! Didn't even realize it.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

14060

Dang Mav got it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Hahahaha, Looking for her boyfriend, Stephan.


I spit my beer, thanks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> 14060
> 
> Dang Mav got it


But does he have a 14060?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sleek and streamlined.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> But does he have a 14060?!?


I don't. Almost though, but almost doesn't count. A dollar short and a day late.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Sleek and streamlined.


I really like the YM Tried the grey one at an AD a while back and almost bought it ...prob should have


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Sleek and streamlined.


You failed to include the ear to ear grin on your face in the picture.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I don't. Almost though, but almost doesn't count. A dollar short and a day late.


Better than what I did. I had a 14060M in pristine condition that I traded + cash for a 114060 SubC that I no longer have either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

But at least I still have this one.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Not everyone... 69 in 10 days.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


>


very touching


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I really like the YM Tried the grey one at an AD a while back and almost bought it ...prob should have


Oh, stop it you fellas.

Now you're making me look at the Yachtmaster.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You failed to include the ear to ear grin on your face in the picture.


The grin will last until it gets flipped for the next watch


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The grin will last until it gets flipped for the next watch


I'd like to feign outrage but I have no leg to stand on.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

For those who like nice shirts.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Happy Birthday OoO, since everyones born the same time apparently.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> For those who like nice shirts.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> And I thought I have too many watches: Help! I need to seriously reduce the collection
> 
> Geez, 21 by my count of low end stuff. Sadly, this OP could have purchased a couple of Rolexes with what he spent on his collection.


Good thing I didn't go down "that" rabbit hole when I first started...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> 52 today boys.


Happy birthday bro Galaga, here's something nice for you


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Happy birthday bro. I turned 46 Friday.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Here here birthday boy, don't feel left out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

In my stash, i have a lot of seikos. The second highest is omega. So i guess that means i have a high opinion for omega?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Add me - I turn 49 today.


Have a good one bro Barracks!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just checked the 17 yo thread, it makes me wonder if most of the guys there are not from the same mental age; they are dealing with a kid that just started working, and here they are advising him to buy brand new from ADs, suggesting BLROs and Subs, expressing their admiration and even their jalousy. Are these guys for real?


Perhaps just yanking his chain? I didn't even bother reading the entire thread but someone advised him to try all the models on his "shortlist" first before buying?

Yeah right, good luck finding all those SS models. By the time he finished finding and trying them he'd have saved up enough money.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Which is why I didn't take it serious... All I wanted at 17 was the future Mrs BT.


Really? I was merely looking to get laid


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> For those who like nice shirts.


Nice pen


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Here here birthday boy, don't feel left out


Hey, boukkake in a can, how thoughtful!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Likewise brother, thank you


Happy birthday brother, hope its a nice day for you mate, go easy on the lady boys


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Nice pen


I sense contempt in the air ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I sense contempt in the air ...


Nah, this entire thread is a big tongue in cheek...better get used to it bro. 

Now with that said, (and here's comes the "no offense" part) when I see Montblanc I think pens, not watches...that's just how I see them. Can't blame me as they do have a very rich history, 110 years worth of it in fact, in making pens.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Cool, I have thick skin. And as for Montblanc, I know that for admirers, only feathers count, and the watch can be obtained as a starter (gift) when buying them.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> 52 today boys.


Fake a mid life crisis and pick up another piece 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's what he said! Silky smooth and curvy.


Directly after a wax job. Are we still discussing Galaga's 52nd

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Right behind you in a month ....


Jeez

Best you check your family trees. Sounds like your parents were attending the same love fest. Brothers has suddenly taken on a new meaning.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Sleek and streamlined.


I've dinged up many watches sailing.

Hmm maybe this argument would work on Mrs RJ: not 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


I think you need a good waxing....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Directly after a wax job. Are we still discussing Galaga's 52nd
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Umm...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you need a good waxing....


That's not me. That's Merv. Don't ask me why I have a pic of him.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Cool, I have thick skin. And as for Montblanc, I know that for admirers, only feathers count, and the watch can be obtained as a starter (gift) when buying them.


FWIW I like that watch. Tried it on in the boutique near me. Very impressed that a big name had such restraint when designing a watch.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> FWIW I like that watch. Tried it on in the boutique near me. Very impressed that a big name had such restraint when designing a watch.


And this is a factual statement.  And the model 112515 is really well made, with a very good Peseux 7001 hand-wipe. Very comfortable watch, and a super quality strap. And that it was made by the "feather" brand, well ... the most important thing is that the owner is happy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> And this is a factual statement.  And the model 112515 is really well made, with a very good Peseux 7001 hand-wipe. Very comfortable watch, and a super quality strap. And that it was made by the "feather" brand, well ... *the most important thing is that the owner is happy.*


Amen to that! If we had more people that think like this there wouldn't be any more Rolex vs Tudor vs Grand Seiko threads...

Unless they are started by our SoOoO brothers


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Amen to that! If we had more people that think like this there wouldn't be any more Rolex vs Tudor vs Grand Seiko threads...
> 
> Unless they are started by our SoOoO brothers


Speaking of which, what thread should I start next? An anti Rolex collection might be interesting?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Cool, I have thick skin. And as for Montblanc, I know that for admirers, only feathers count, and the watch can be obtained as a starter (gift) when buying them.


When I first heard that Montblanc started to produce watches, it was a big eye roll from me. But after seeing them in person, they are really nice, especially at their price point. I like!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Speaking of which, what thread should I start next? An anti Rolex collection might be interesting?


You mean the Ginault vs Steinhart vs Invicta thread?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> When I first heard that Montblanc started to produce watches, it was a big eye roll from me. But after seeing them in person, they are really nice, especially at their price point. I like!


Some will say that spending about half the value of the new BB58 for my watch is definitely stupid. This may be the next thread in this thread - silly spent money on a watch, which, however, enjoys.
Let the power of the SoOoO brothers be with us!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Some will say that spending about half the value of the new BB58 for my watch is definitely stupid. This may be the next thread in this thread - silly spent money on a watch, which, however, enjoys.
> Let the power of the SoOoO brothers be with us!


I have long term visions of a Lange Saxonia Thin 37, but for now that Montblanc is a sweet placeholder.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> You mean the Ginault vs Steinhart vs Invicta thread?


Getting nauseous just reading that sentence.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> When I first heard that Montblanc started to produce watches, it was a big eye roll from me. But after seeing them in person, they are really nice, especially at their price point. I like!


Having tried one on I will say A) the finishing is much better than expected and B) the strap is awesome.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Speaking of which, what thread should I start next? An anti Rolex collection might be interesting?


(insert "Do it!" gif)

Put up a collection of watches that have no Rolex equivalents, too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Some will say that spending about half the value of the new BB58 for my watch is definitely stupid. This may be the next thread in this thread - silly spent money on a watch, which, however, enjoys.
> Let the power of the SoOoO brothers be with us!


If you ask me it's not silly at all. I mean, I don't love that particular watch, but I can't find anything to dislike about it neither. Given the list price was only $2,250 when it was announced it's good value for money I suppose. That said it's not a watch that would excite me into buying it as I really have no love for dress watches other than admiring from afar.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Getting nauseous just reading that sentence.


That's the point ain't it?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> (insert "Do it!" gif)
> 
> Put up a collection of watches that have no Rolex equivalents, too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Shiny, curvy and scuff-free.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sign posted outside a bar:

"Closed until further notice. We have removed all the alcohol and TP." 😄😆


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Cool, I have thick skin. And as for Montblanc, I know that for admirers, only feathers count, and the watch can be obtained as a starter (gift) when buying them.


Your Montblanc watch is a nice GADA timepiece and have seen it on a number of occasions when buying supplies for my Montblanc BP and rollerball pens at the Montblanc Boutique at NorthPark Mall in Dallas.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> And this is a factual statement.  And the model 112515 is really well made, with a very good Peseux 7001 hand-wipe. Very comfortable watch, and a super quality strap. And that it was made by the "feather" brand, well ... the most important thing is that the owner is happy.












In OoO we restrict disparaging remarks to Omega, like this one ^^^^^


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Shiny, curvy and scuff-free.
> 
> View attachment 15350803


How's it feel now that you handed over the keys to your flower kingdom? Any sellers remorse?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Speaking of which, what thread should I start next? An anti Rolex collection might be interesting?


How about Rolex vs. higher end Seiko's, including Grand Seiko?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Shiny, curvy and scuff-free.
> 
> View attachment 15350803


Ok you big tease, show us that swirly blue dial!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I have long term visions of a Lange Saxonia Thin 37, but for now that Montblanc is a sweet placeholder.











How about an 1815 in Plutonium?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> In OoO we restrict disparaging remarks to Omega, like this one ^^^^^


No need to go overboard, a brown paper bag would've sufficed

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> That's the point ain't it?


Can't give you a "like" for that gif.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> How about an 1815 in Plutonium?


NOS from USSR?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> In OoO we restrict disparaging remarks to Omega, like this one ^^^^^


Damn that Omega looks good with that strap, gets me every time!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> How about Rolex vs. higher end Seiko's, including Grand Seiko?


I can already see the war coming...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Your Montblanc watch is a nice GADA timepiece and have seen it on a number of occasions when buying supplies for my Montblanc BP and rollerball pens at the Montblanc Boutique at NorthPark Mall in Dallas.


You know I can see your Railmaster being a GADA (especially on THAT strap!!), but not that particular Montblanc... I'll be afraid to break it, given it's under 6mm thickness and 3 bar WR rating.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> You mean the Ginault vs Steinhart vs Invicta thread?


I do seriously wonder if over at the less fortunate subforum, if they argue over that very topic? Imagine!?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Really? I was merely looking to get laid


I was sorta like the 17 year old kid who wants a Rolex to last a lifetime.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> (insert "Do it!" gif)
> 
> Put up a collection of watches that have no Rolex equivalents, too.


OK, I'll put one up next week, after I'm done with some more photos. Here's my Top Gun for today!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I have long term visions of a Lange Saxonia Thin 37, but for now that Montblanc is a sweet placeholder.


I quite often wear shirts and jackets, hence Montblanc is often on my wrist. I'm also thinking about a gold suit. Saxonia Thin 201.033 and Vacheron Constantin Traditionnelle 82172 / 000R-9382 are on the list.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I was sorta like the 17 year old kid who wants a Rolex to last a lifetime.


And that thread is still going strong.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

just checking my gifs work, EDIT YES!!!!!! They finally work thanks to the new platform, thanks WUS team.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I quite often wear shirts and jackets, hence Montblanc is often on my wrist. I'm also thinking about a gold suit. Saxonia Thin 201.033 and Vacheron Constantin Traditionnelle 82172 / 000R-9382 are on the list.
> View attachment 15350860
> 
> View attachment 15350866


Ordinarily I prefer ALS over VC but think I prefer the look of that Traditionnelle over the Saxonia Thin.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Kitchens done! Turned 31 Tuesday. Vacation starts tomorrow evening! And here is a sexy watch lady. Happy Thursday!
Also I've gotten in to day trading and that's taken a lot of my free time


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Ordinarily I prefer ALS over VC but think I prefer the look of that Patrimony over the Saxonia Thin.


The 4400 AS caliber, highly praised by Kari Voutilainen himself, speaks for VC.








Smaller high-end brands(FP Journe, Philippe Dufour, etc)...


This crossed my mind as well.. Curious if any real experience out there Couldn't say anything about scratches or dings because I have zero experience with that material. But I would be more concern with their resistance to shocks:think:




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> I quite often wear shirts and jackets, hence Montblanc is often on my wrist. I'm also thinking about a gold suit. Saxonia Thin 201.033 and Vacheron Constantin Traditionnelle 82172 / 000R-9382 are on the list.
> View attachment 15350860
> 
> View attachment 15350866


They both don't suck


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> They both don't suck


"don't suck" - how should I read it differently?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> How about an 1815 in Plutonium?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> How about an 1815 in Plutonium?


I always forget about that guy. Like him more I think. Perfect proportions and I love the blue.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> "don't suck" - how should I read it differently?


Means they are both good, but like 59 I prefer the VC


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> You know I can see your Railmaster being a GADA (especially on THAT strap!!), but not that particular Montblanc... I'll be afraid to break it, given it's under 6mm thickness and 3 bar WR rating.


I see GADAs as being on bracelet and having WR of at least 100M. Dressy/sporty/swimmy/loungy.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> I quite often wear shirts and jackets, hence Montblanc is often on my wrist. I'm also thinking about a gold suit. Saxonia Thin 201.033 and Vacheron Constantin Traditionnelle 82172 / 000R-9382 are on the list.
> View attachment 15350860
> 
> View attachment 15350866


Two very good options. I can't speak to the VC, but the Lange in person is really, really attractive.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

delco714 said:


> Kitchens done! Turned 31 Tuesday. Vacation starts tomorrow evening! And here is a sexy watch lady. Happy Thursday!
> Also I've gotten in to day trading and that's taken a lot of my free time


Nice kitchen and happy belated birthday!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I see GADAs as being on bracelet and having WR of at least 100M. Dressy/sporty/swimmy/loungy.


Leather straps are okay in my book, so long as they are of the appropriate thickness and will survive water. You'd be surprised how well vegetable tanned leather can retain it's suppleness even after being soaking wet, as long as they are allowed to dry properly between use.

But yeah, 100m water resistance is a minimum.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Two very good options. I can't speak to the VC, but the Lange in person is really, really attractive.


Pictures from the fitting version in white gold.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> Kitchens done! Turned 31 Tuesday. Vacation starts tomorrow evening! And here is a sexy watch lady. Happy Thursday!
> Also I've gotten in to day trading and that's taken a lot of my free time


Well done Bro Delco. Hadn't heard from you for awhile. Where are you vacationing?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Leather straps are okay in my book, so long as they are of the appropriate thickness and will survive water. You'd be surprised how well vegetable tanned leather can retain it's suppleness even after being soaking wet, as long as they are allowed to dry properly between use.
> 
> But yeah, 100m water resistance is a minimum.


I've wondered if any ol' leather strap can be made waterproof enough just by applying some... uh, waterproofer. Maybe I'll experiment with my Swatch once I get a strap for it (not sure whether to cut up the strap I have or reserve it as an alternate for my dad's Omega, which has a black Hirsch strap now).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Kitchens done! Turned 31 Tuesday. Vacation starts tomorrow evening! And here is a sexy watch lady. Happy Thursday!
> Also I've gotten in to day trading and that's taken a lot of my free time


Kitchen looks GREAT! And happy belated birthday bro 

Since your kitchen is just finished, a sassy lady in kitchen is presented here.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Well done Bro Delco. Hadn't heard from you for awhile. Where are you vacationing?


We have 2 free comp nights at Venetian this weekend. Not sure if I feel like going into the public and putting myself into a position of needing to wear a mask all day since the best part of time off for me is not needing one...
Other than that.. we are land locked. So home cooking, take out, pool time 
That's all she wrote haha

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Kitchen looks GREAT! And happy belated birthday bro
> 
> Since your kitchen is just finished, a sassy lady in kitchen is presented here.


Thanks buddy!! And dang, she could beat my meat any day!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> "don't suck" - how should I read it differently?


That's JMAN's stamp of approval when he says the watches "don't suck". You're gradually learning OoO terminology and nomenclature. The problems arise when we post in threads other than OoO (now SoOoO) and are grievously misunderstood.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Means they are both good, but like 59 I prefer the VC


#neverreadahead (another common OoO posting)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I see GADAs as being on bracelet and having WR of at least 100M. Dressy/sporty/swimmy/loungy.











And another picture of my GADA Railmaster on OEM SS bracelet. Fortunately it fits my wrist perfectly but unfortunately BT's didn't, so his is now long gone.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I've wondered if any ol' leather strap can be made waterproof enough just by applying some... uh, waterproofer. Maybe I'll experiment with my Swatch once I get a strap for it (not sure whether to cut up the strap I have or reserve it as an alternate for my dad's Omega).


Actually most people will advice against water proofers, especially anything that contains silicone as they make the leather fiber brittle and shortens the leather's life span. Mink oil is ok but it darkens the leather significantly.

My Shell Cordovan and Chromexcel leathers often get wet. I just let them air dry afterwards. And give it some conditioner once a couple months and it's all good.

Any leather that's hot stuffed with oils and waxes during tanning behaves very well with water, and are naturally waterproof to a certain extent. Chromexcel, Shell Cordovan, Hermann Oak English Bridle comes to mind.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Two very good options. I can't speak to the VC, but the Lange in person is really, really attractive.


So is the VC Traditionnelle in the picture that looks even better up close, and seems more substantial than the Saxonia Thin.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Complicated your thinking shortcuts and OoO vocabulary. 

Anyway, I'll read ... if I ask.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Complicated your thinking shortcuts and OoO vocabulary.
> 
> Anyway, I'll read ... if I ask.


You're gradually learning. Another 60,000 posts you'll be up and running.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday to [ just about everyone(?)] in SoOoO!

@delco714 the kitchen looks awesome! Congrats!

... and another beautiful day here in LA!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Birthday to [ just about everyone(?)] in SoOoO!
> 
> @delco714 the kitchen looks awesome! Congrats!
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy. I do feel like July is half the birthday in the world haha

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Birthday to [ just about everyone(?)] in SoOoO!
> 
> @delco714 the kitchen looks awesome! Congrats!
> 
> ...


It's always a beautiful day in LA!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Happy birthday bro. I turned 46 Friday.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Happy birthday Big Al and Galaga


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Case is silky smooth and curvy.


Silky smooth and curvy will do..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Add me - I turn 49 today.


Happy birthday mate.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> It's always a beautiful day in LA!


Fair. Which makes me enjoy the rare rainy/cold days we do get!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I quite often wear shirts and jackets, hence Montblanc is often on my wrist. I'm also thinking about a gold suit. Saxonia Thin 201.033 and Vacheron Constantin Traditionnelle 82172 / 000R-9382 are on the list.
> View attachment 15350860
> 
> View attachment 15350866





5959HH said:


> Ordinarily I prefer ALS over VC but think I prefer the look of that Traditionnelle over the Saxonia Thin.


I can understand why you prefer the VC Traditionelle over the ALS Saxonia thin, it's all about the lugs. The only problem with the Saxonia line, IMO, is that the models starting with the Thin, up to the Moon Phase, have quite thin lugs; this is why when compared with the Traditionelle which have wider lugs, it looks kind of skinny. Now the movement on the ALS wins by far, the engraved balance bridge and the chatons are incomparable, but it wouldn't be enough for me, I would still pick the VC over it if I had to chose one. On the other hand, if I had to chose between the Traditionelle and the 1815, it would be the 1815 without hesitation


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Pictures from the fitting version in white gold.


It looks very good on your wrist Mario, but try the ALS 1815 before making the final decision


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I can understand why you prefer the VC Traditionelle over the ALS Saxonia thin, it's all about the lugs. The only problem with the Saxonia line, IMO, is that the models starting with the Thin, up to the Moon Phase, have quite thin lugs; this is why when compared with the Traditionelle which have wider lugs, it looks kind of skinny. Now the movement on the ALS wins by far, the engraved balance bridge and the chatons are incomparable, but it wouldn't be enough for me, I would still pick the VC over it if I had to chose one. On the other hand, if I had to chose between the Traditionelle and the 1815, it would be the 1815 without hesitation


Agreed. 1815 over just about anything else in that class, at least for me.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Agreed. 1815 over just about anything else in that class, at least for me.


Is there a name for the track mark design at 3-6-9-12?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 15350885
> just checking my gifs work, EDIT YES!!!!!! They finally work thanks to the new platform, thanks WUS team.


I like the first part of that gif.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol, I still have to make three advance payments, also Vacheron will wait a little longer. ALS 1815 with a bitten six is also in my circle of interest.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Pictures from the fitting version in white gold.


Wow!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Is there a name for the track mark design at 3-6-9-12?


Bald cheerleader with pompoms and no feet?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Guess which watch I’m wearing today?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Guess which watch I'm wearing today?


_not_ the YM? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> _not_ the YM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well, as a matter of fact....


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Bald cheerleader with pompoms and no feet?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66, extra shirt!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, as a matter of fact....


Well Sappie, I see that you upped your shirt game since Mario joined us; I call this healthy competition, I think I am going to do the same


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Silky smooth and curvy will do..


Was this what you had in mind?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Panerol, I still have to make three advance payments, also Vacheron will wait a little longer. ALS 1815 with a bitten six is also in my circle of interest.


No rush with men jewelry, especially at this level, they won't go anywhere


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was this what you had in mind?
> 
> View attachment 15351295


So supple....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's the point ain't it?


You got a Like for that gif


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Shiny, curvy and scuff-free.
> 
> View attachment 15350803


Wait. You got a Yachtmaster too?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 15350885
> just checking my gifs work, EDIT YES!!!!!! They finally work thanks to the new platform, thanks WUS team.


Yeah, good one


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Kitchens done! Turned 31 Tuesday. Vacation starts tomorrow evening! And here is a sexy watch lady. Happy Thursday!
> Also I've gotten in to day trading and that's taken a lot of my free time


Yeah baby. Now, that's what I call a kit-che-en. Yeah!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This is pretty cool

"Introducing: The Zodiac Super Sea Wolf GMT Limited Edition" via @watchville Introducing: The Zodiac Super Sea Wolf GMT Limited Edition - HODINKEE


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> They both don't suck


Not what I want to hear when I got 'em two girls in my hotel room....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> "don't suck" - how should I read it differently?


LOL. Never read ahead


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks buddy! Very happy about how it turned out. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Auctions: A Rare Rolex Daytona Fetches $3.27 Million At Sotheby's Hong Kong Auction


A platinum case and a stone dial set a new auction record for automatic Daytonas.




www.hodinkee.com




There is something seriously wrong in the watch world, especially when it comes to Rolex. This watch sold for 3.27M$ based only on hearsay. Rolex is known to NEVER authenticate or give any information about the watches presented at auctions. By comparison, nobody in the car world would pay millions for a car without documented history substantiated by the factory if the factory still exists, otherwise, the car needs to have an impeccably documented history of ownership.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> This is pretty cool
> 
> "Introducing: The Zodiac Super Sea Wolf GMT Limited Edition" via @watchville Introducing: The Zodiac Super Sea Wolf GMT Limited Edition - HODINKEE


Yeah had one of those but frankly the 2893 feels a bit lame the winding stem is the size of a hair but the watch is nice


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Auctions: A Rare Rolex Daytona Fetches $3.27 Million At Sotheby's Hong Kong Auction
> 
> 
> A platinum case and a stone dial set a new auction record for automatic Daytonas.
> ...


Suppose it is rare plat case mop dial? I think what you are saying is that there is no history to it so no idea if legit ? Can you get a record of archive at Rolex to know how it came out of the factory a la Omega ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well it's 5 o'clock somewhere (hint, it's here)

Judge away SoOoO ... was craving something midweek after a hectic last three days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Suppose it is rare plat case mop dial? I think what you are saying is that there is no history to it so no idea if legit ? Can you get a record of archive at Rolex to know how it came out of the factory a la Omega ?


I am not saying it's not legit, but they say that it's a one-off because it's Platinum, but they don't have any confirmation from Rolex that they made only one, or how many Platinum Daytonas they made at the time. It's like when in the past they sold a white gold Paul Newman Daytona pretending that it was the only one Rolex ever made, but Rolex didn't confirm or deny.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Shiny, curvy and scuff-free.
> 
> View attachment 15350803


Is that it ???any more pics


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

And no, Rolex never gives any information about any watch you ask about, unlike PP that has an online service that can provide you all the details about any existing PP for 150 Swiss Francs









Patek Philippe | Extract from the Archives


An




www.patek.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait. You got a Yachtmaster too?


He just BSF'ed us again!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Quick dinner


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> And no, Rolex never gives any information about any watch you ask about, unlike PP that has an online service that can provide you all the details about any existing PP for 150 Swiss Francs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's lame


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not saying it's not legit, but they say that it's a one-off because it's Platinum, but they don't have any confirmation from Rolex that they made only one, or how many Platinum Daytonas they made at the time. It's like when in the past they sold a white gold Paul Newman Daytona pretending that it was the only one Rolex ever made, but Rolex didn't confirm or deny.


I don't really blame Rolex for not saying anything because it keeps up the mystic that there might be just one of those watches but then again for Christ's sake these aren't Picasso's. Zenith movement encased in plat made w a mop dial big yadadidoo . I mean these Rolex folks at HQ need to get their head out of their [email protected]@ and start smelling roses a bit . Same deal w the imbecile that paid 3 something million bucks for it . I mean come the flip on , there is absurd but then there is this. This isn't a papal Ferrari driven by the pope himself doing donuts on St Peter's square selling for charity it is a Rolex ....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> This isn't a papal Ferrari driven by the pope himself doing donuts on St Peter's square selling for charity ....


They got one of those?

If so, that's it! Bro PF is the Pope!!!!!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> I don't really blame Rolex for not saying anything because it keeps up the mystic that there might be just one of those watches but then again for Christ's sake these aren't Picasso's. Zenith movement encased in plat made w a mop dial big yadadidoo . I mean these Rolex folks at HQ need to get their head out of their [email protected]@ and start smelling roses a bit . Same deal w the imbecile that paid 3 something million bucks for it . I mean come the flip on , there is absurd but then there is this. This isn't a papal Ferrari driven by the pope himself doing donuts on St Peter's square selling for charity it is a Rolex ....


Exactly! But I wouldn't absolve Rolex either because their policy of non-disclosure of informations has lead to a lot of fake vintage watches sold by auction houses, which on the long term could impact the brand the same way Panerai was impacted

Here are some examples








Vintage Daytona Scandal in Monaco


Monaco is slowly becoming a new Mecca for vintage watch auctions. Several auction houses appear to be competing against each other. Accademia Fine Arts, a Monégasque auction house specialized in ar…




perezcope.com












Vintage Rolex Daytonas from Hell at Antiquorum


Antiquorum – in collaboration with Monaco Legend Group – is about to auction a bunch of vintage Rolex Daytonas in two of their upcoming auctions. Rare Watches – Fine Jewels – Modern Art on July 17/…




perezcope.com












Caution! More fake and made-up stuff from Antiquorum


Antiquorum – the embattlet Swiss auction house fighting for survival after having been exposed on several occasions for selling fake and made-up watches – has announced an online christmas sale for…




perezcope.com












Fake Rolex Daytona 6263 YG, 3300740


For the past one and a half years, I have been documenting every single vintage Rolex Daytona that came along the way. In addition, many high level collectors have entrusted me with the sensitive i…




perezcope.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Auctions: A Rare Rolex Daytona Fetches $3.27 Million At Sotheby's Hong Kong Auction
> 
> 
> A platinum case and a stone dial set a new auction record for automatic Daytonas.
> ...


There's a a massive wealth gap that goes largely unseen. This was someone willing to take a $3.27M bet that it's genuine.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well it's 5 o'clock somewhere (hint, it's here)
> 
> Judge away SoOoO ... was craving something midweek after a hectic last three days
> 
> ...


SoOoO status revoked.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Exactly! But I wouldn't absolve Rolex either because their policy of non-disclosure of informations has lead to a lot of fake vintage watches sold by auction houses, which on the long term could impact the brand the same way Panerai was impacted
> 
> Here are some examples
> 
> ...


Amazing what people go through to screw other people


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> And no, Rolex never gives any information about any watch you ask about, unlike PP that has an online service that can provide you all the details about any existing PP for 150 Swiss Francs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically you pay and, look at that, it's the real deal?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I don't really blame Rolex for not saying anything because it keeps up the mystic that there might be just one of those watches but then again for Christ's sake these aren't Picasso's. Zenith movement encased in plat made w a mop dial big yadadidoo . I mean these Rolex folks at HQ need to get their head out of their [email protected]@ and start smelling roses a bit . Same deal w the imbecile that paid 3 something million bucks for it . I mean come the flip on , there is absurd but then there is this. This isn't a papal Ferrari driven by the pope himself doing donuts on St Peter's square selling for charity it is a Rolex ....


But how do you really feel?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So basically you pay and, look at that, it's the real deal?


I wish many manufacturers offered a service like this especially since nowadays it is all computerized. I really doubt some dude at Patek goes into the dusty archives and starts hunting crap down. I suspect it was all computerized by some interns at one point especially since their volume is so low.

Wish rolex offered it I think it would help against the counterfeit by offering it at an add on to a service so they have the watch in hand they could tell u when it was made where delivered and so on...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> But how do you really feel?


I feel like I am done sugar coating crap for the week ...can you tell?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> He just BSF'ed us again!


Nah, just admiring the YM.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Is that it ???any more pics


 Have to wait to get some better light. Maybe tmrw. Too cheap to get a lightbox...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I feel like I am done sugar coating crap for the week ...can you tell?


LMAO.... You know my work background, training etc... my head is close to exploding tonight as my son and daughter-in-law tell me what the school system where my gkids attend are coming up with.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, just admiring the YM.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> LMAO.... You know my work background, training etc... my head is close to exploding tonight as my son and daughter-in-law tell me what the school system where my gkids attend are coming up with.


Trust me I know , I am dealing w it here and no flippin way I am letting it happen. Military school here we come ....sounds like a family transition to continue


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Is the Candice's kid sister??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Trust me I know , I am dealing w it here and no flippin way I am letting it happen. Military school here we come ....sounds like a family transition to continue


private school only way to go


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is the Candice's kid sister??
> 
> View attachment 15351455


she's kind of harsh looking


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


>


What a great host. He'd have young guests who were scared ****less, and he'd walk them through the interview and make them look good.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Shiny, curvy and scuff-free.
> 
> View attachment 15350803


I hope this is a concentric Arabic...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> SoOoO status revoked.


NoOoO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

You're in the middle of the night and I'm at work today relaxed, in torn trousers.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Is that it ???any more pics


Take another look at the bezel

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> And no, Rolex never gives any information about any watch you ask about, unlike PP that has an online service that can provide you all the details about any existing PP for 150 Swiss Francs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Omega. It used to be free but now they charge about 100 USD. And collecting vintage Omegas is much easier than other brands with all the info they have online.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Exactly! But I wouldn't absolve Rolex either because their policy of non-disclosure of informations has lead to a lot of fake vintage watches sold by auction houses, which on the long term could impact the brand the same way Panerai was impacted
> 
> Here are some examples
> 
> ...


As Ariel Adams of ablogtowatch has said many times: auctions are entertainment only.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> But how do you really feel?


I think Big Al has hacked Jman's account.

Wise words nonetheless

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I wish many manufacturers offered a service like this especially since nowadays it is all computerized. I really doubt some dude at Patek goes into the dusty archives and starts hunting crap down. I suspect it was all computerized by some interns at one point especially since their volume is so low.
> 
> Wish rolex offered it I think it would help against the counterfeit by offering it at an add on to a service so they have the watch in hand they could tell u when it was made where delivered and so on...


Yeah. You think if they want to play like PP they'd offer a similar service.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is the Candice's kid sister??
> 
> View attachment 15351455


Octopussie?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> private school only way to go


All my kids went to private school. Teachers and parents were/are committed which rubs off on the kids. Of course, a possible downside is that it's a skewed proportion of the population (mostly kids from academic families).

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Auctions: A Rare Rolex Daytona Fetches $3.27 Million At Sotheby's Hong Kong Auction
> 
> 
> A platinum case and a stone dial set a new auction record for automatic Daytonas.
> ...


Haven't we already established that people often have more money than sense?

Personally, no watch is worth millions of dollars. Regardless if it belonged on the wrist of Big foot and is made of a piece of moon rock polished by Smurfs.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> This is pretty cool
> 
> "Introducing: The Zodiac Super Sea Wolf GMT Limited Edition" via @watchville Introducing: The Zodiac Super Sea Wolf GMT Limited Edition - HODINKEE


I don't know...the watch is visually top heavy, now there's too much white I think. If the bottom half of the bezel were a darker color, Royal blue perhaps? I think it would look much more balanced as a whole.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Haven't we already established that people often have more money than sense?
> 
> Personally, no watch is worth millions of dollars. Regardless if it belonged on the wrist of Big foot and is made of a piece of moon rock polished by Smurfs.


And what do you think about paintings by famous masters and other "valuable" works of art? Fad, snobbery, or reasonable investment of surplus capital?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> And what do you think about paintings by famous masters and other "valuable" works of art? Fad, snobbery, or reasonable investment of surplus capital?


I look at art differently. Granted, if it's a piece by a great master and the artist is passed, there's no recreating that piece. So there's artistic, and hence intrinsic value.

But a watch? And a reasonably current Daytona with a Zenith movement and a Lapis dial? GTFO!

Anyone with the needed parts can replicate it in less than a day. Granted the Lapis dial will be hard to come by but that's the ONLY truly unique part of that watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> I look at art differently. Granted, if it's a piece by a great master and the artist is passed, there's no recreating that piece. So there's artistic, and hence intrinsic value.
> 
> But a watch? And a reasonably current Daytona with a Zenith movement and a Lapis dial? GTFO!
> 
> Anyone with the needed parts can replicate it in less than a day. Granted the Lapis dial will be hard to come by but that's the ONLY truly unique part of that watch.


3 million for a watch is actually a fad or a temporary outflow of blood from the brain after stronger coke. 

But who will forbid the rich?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> 3 million for a watch is actually a fad or a temporary outflow of blood from the brain after stronger coke.
> 
> But who will forbid the rich?


...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> LMAO.... You know my work background, training etc... my head is close to exploding tonight as my son and daughter-in-law tell me what the school system where my gkids attend are coming up with.





jmanlay said:


> Trust me I know , I am dealing w it here and no flippin way I am letting it happen. Military school here we come ....sounds like a family transition to continue


I'm in the same boat here. Unfortunately it changes by the day and some people are getting really worked up on a daily basis. No way online learning is gonna work unless the government subsidized every parent that has to quit working and stay home with their kids. But of course this seems like a move to crash the economy and blame the potus. But I could be way off. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> All my kids went to private school. Teachers and parents were/are committed which rubs off on the kids. Of course, a possible downside is that it's a skewed proportion of the population (mostly kids from academic families).
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It really is skewed. Battling that right now. My kids are at schools full of better off (financially) type kids in the middle of communities that are very middle class to say the least. Rich kids with a good mixture of kids whose parents bust their butts to send them to a more promising environment. It's a true culture shock when they start friending public school kids. You truly become a product of your environment and they are very different. It can be pretty confusing for teens especially. Lots of people move into better public school districts which balances much better for a while at least.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


You made the right move to get the GMT and not the Sub.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm in the same boat here. Unfortunately it changes by the day and some people are getting really worked up on a daily basis. No way online learning is gonna work unless the government subsidized every parent that has to quit working and stay home with their kids. But of course this seems like a move to crash the economy and blame the potus. But I could be way off. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Careful guys. I want to vent and get on my soapbox regarding the current state of politics and all related topics.....defund, demonstrate, destroy, Covid19, Pelosi, sleepy Joe, etc.....but we should only stay on the fringe and it is super easy to get started down a rabbit hole.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Not to get too - ---- but no you are not way off when you have the L.A teachers union that doesn't want to open back school unless they get a ----and --- . We have a serious problem here and these are the lunatics teaching your kids ...will leave it at that .


All unions will use every single opportunity to advance their agenda. I don't expect anything more from those guys. Whether it helps the situation at hand is irrelevant.

EDIT: Jmod, just saw your message, so feel free to delete if you want.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> Careful guys. I want to vent and get on my soapbox regarding the current state of politics and all related topics.....defund, demonstrate, destroy, Covid19, Pelosi, sleepy Joe, etc.....but we should only stay on the fringe and it is super easy to get started down a rabbit hole.


Point taken. So Jason, what's happening in your world, particularly dealing with airway issues in COVID19 patients these days? Any thoughts as to whether or not this COVID19 crisis might parallel the Spanish Influenza pandemic of 1918 and all but disappear by November?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ain't she purdy?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Obligatory wrist shot.










@sportura, you gotta get one!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

After Brother Galaga...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> she's kind of harsh looking


Any better?










Besides being too young, I mean...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Obligatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15351897
> 
> ...


I used to think that these numerals were stupid on a Datejust (and the concentric rings even worse), but why? It was because I also _used to think_ that the Datejust was strictly a dressy watch - and didn't yet realize that it's the most configurable watch that Rolex offers. Every diamond-bezel'd lapis lazuli example is balanced by sporty versions like this one.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ain't she purdy?
> 
> View attachment 15351896


Which size is she ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> After Brother Galaga...
> 
> View attachment 15351902


Really like that red date font


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Which size is she ?


Looks like a DJ36?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Really like that red date font


You're on target about the red date font that is both visually appealing as well as easier to read than black font.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any better?
> 
> View attachment 15351909
> 
> ...


I wish I had hair like that


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> You're on target about the red date font that is both visually appealing as well as easier to read than black font.


Speaking of which -- is yours red for all dates?

Followup: Do current DJs have roulette (alternating red-and-black) date wheels?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of which -- is yours red for all dates?
> 
> Followup: Do current DJs have roulette (alternating red-and-black) date wheels?


They don't have new ones.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of which -- is yours red for all dates?
> 
> Followup: Do current DJs have roulette (alternating red-and-black) date wheels?


Roulette date wheels are no longer available in new models


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> They don't have new ones.


Never read ahead


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Point taken. So Jason, what's happening in your world, particularly dealing with airway issues in COVID19 patients these days? Any thoughts as to whether or not this COVID19 crisis might parallel the Spanish Influenza pandemic of 1918 and all but disappear by November?


Thank you very much for asking about my well-being. Things are good, we are healthy. We have seen a "little" spike in our area as many places have, but then it really hasn't been here before now anyways (a few cases but not rampant like other places).

Well, I have my ideas about how this is going to play out......why are we seeing all these "spikes" all over the country....but then N.Y. is very stable with very few cases? Are they doing a better job of social distancing and remaining mostly "closed"? Their population density is much higher than many of the places that are seeing an increased number of cases. I would challenge that their social interaction is similar to other places. I personally feel like they have had enough people exposed and that have contracted the illness to develop a start of herd immunity. They aren't there yet, but are well on their way IMHO.

The 20 somethings that are spreading this around may be in-fact helping us. As little as 70 percent of the population needs immunity to achieve herd immunity. If you take what some of the experts are saying that as high as 10x more people have been had this disease as what is being reported and extrapolate that out.....almost 40 million Americans could have had this already. That is almost 25% of the necessary ~200million that need to have had it to be approaching herd immunity. If we keep having 60,000 cases per day.......it will happen.....probably before a vaccine.

JMHO of course.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Looks like a DJ36?


36mm


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Really like that red date font


Is that like "Nice bracelet."? 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of which -- is yours red for all dates?
> 
> Followup: Do current DJs have roulette (alternating red-and-black) date wheels?


Not all red. It's the roulette design.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is that like "Nice bracelet."?


No actually really like the whole thing


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> They don't have new ones.





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Roulette date wheels are no longer available in new models


Bummer. Wish they were still an option. We'll see what happens when I get into the market.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

BTW, have you guys heard of these “Covid19 Parties” where everyone goes to a host’s party that is Covid19 positive and everyone tries to catch it?

Darwinism and natural selection at its finest.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Art ish


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> BTW, have you guys heard of these "Covid19 Parties" where everyone goes to a host's party that is Covid19 positive and everyone tries to catch it?
> 
> Darwinism and natural selection at its finest.


Yup heard of it and it goes to show how dumb people truly are and they get to vote ...my dad always said IQ should be a rate limiting factor towards the ability to vote......there is something in there that I could support ......but then again I am surrounded by very educated "smart" people that can't find their way out of a paper bag so there is that too....


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> BTW, have you guys heard of these "Covid19 Parties" where everyone goes to a host's party that is Covid19 positive and everyone tries to catch it?
> 
> Darwinism and natural selection at its finest.


Yup, it's similar to a lottery. If you attend you put money in and the first one to catch it gets the pot. Read a recent story on that, where it happened in the southern US. Guy who caught it died very soon after.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> Thank you very much for asking about my well-being. Things are good, we are healthy. We have seen a "little" spike in our area as many places have, but then it really hasn't been here before now anyways (a few cases but not rampant like other places).
> 
> Well, I have my ideas about how this is going to play out......why are we seeing all these "spikes" all over the country....but then N.Y. is very stable with very few cases? Are they doing a better job of social distancing and remaining mostly "closed"? Their population density is much higher than many of the places that are seeing an increased number of cases. I would challenge that their social interaction is similar to other places. I personally feel like they have had enough people exposed and that have contracted the illness to develop a start of herd immunity. They aren't there yet, but are well on their way IMHO.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're healthy and well. Regarding the COVID19 pandemic, you have just expressed rather compelling rationale regarding herd immunity that supports my supposition that by November, if not several weeks sooner, hopefully we'll be looking at our pandemic in the rear view mirror. And well before a vaccine maybe in 2021.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is that like "Nice bracelet."?


Sometimes I think I'm the only one who understands the JMAN modus operandi of expression, and basically he was saying he likes your latest acquisition. Actually so do I, and suspect the concentric dial with unusual placement of numerals might be more visually pleasing up close than the pictures might suggest. I think the same thing applies to the Air King dial as well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yup, it's similar to a lottery. If you attend you put money in and the first one to catch it gets the pot. Read a recent story on that, where it happened in the southern US. Guy who caught it died very soon after.


Yeah, you might have read it here. Or not. ?



BigSeikoFan said:


> On a much sadder note...
> 
> Just saw a video about a young man who participated in a "Covid party." (A CV-positive guy hosts a party and attendees kick money into a pot and the first person to get infected wins the pot. Yeah, you read that right...)
> 
> Anyway, one guy got infected, wound up in the hospital and as he was being comforted by his nurse, he said, "Maybe I was wrong about Covid. I think it's not a hoax after all." He died a few hours later.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Thank you very much for asking about my well-being. Things are good, we are healthy. We have seen a "little" spike in our area as many places have, but then it really hasn't been here before now anyways (a few cases but not rampant like other places).
> 
> Well, I have my ideas about how this is going to play out......why are we seeing all these "spikes" all over the country....*but then N.Y. is very stable with very few cases? Are they doing a better job of social distancing and remaining mostly "closed"? Their population density is much higher than many of the places that are seeing an increased number of cases. I would challenge that their social interaction is similar to other places.* I personally feel like they have had enough people exposed and that have contracted the illness to develop a start of herd immunity. They aren't there yet, but are well on their way IMHO.
> 
> ...


Clarify that last sentence I highlighted ("I would challenge that...")?

Every time someone (out there outside of SoOoO) says, "Of course NYC got its ass kicked because it's a dense city," I look across the pond at Japan and Korea and recall that their caseload now looks like loose gravel compared to our ever-growing mountain. And then I also look at friggin' _Tulsa, OKLAHOMA_ and how its recent spike had more cases in a day than we did here in DC.

Every day now, more and more, I wish I had scored a job in Korea last fall.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> BTW, have you guys heard of these "Covid19 Parties" where everyone goes to a host's party that is Covid19 positive and everyone tries to catch it?
> 
> Darwinism and natural selection at its finest.


I think that COVID19 parties represent a number of idiots attempting to jump start herd immunity although there is some merit to the principle involved. Unfortunately an occasional outlier will succumb to the illness, one incident reported in the news.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> No actually really like the whole thing


#NRA


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yup, it's similar to a lottery. If you attend you put money in and the first one to catch it gets the pot. Read a recent story on that, where it happened in the southern US. Guy who caught it died very soon after.


#NRA


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> BTW, have you guys heard of these "Covid19 Parties" where everyone goes to a host's party that is Covid19 positive and everyone tries to catch it?
> 
> Darwinism and natural selection at its finest.


Maybe they'll get the Ig Nobel Prize for 2020. Posthumously for the whole bunch.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Art ish


Glad to see that your GMTs authentic

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason71 said:


> BTW, have you guys heard of these "Covid19 Parties" where everyone goes to a host's party that is Covid19 positive and everyone tries to catch it?
> 
> Darwinism and natural selection at its finest.


Yeah man. I posted about a few days ago. In Miami, idiots were throwing COVID parties.

And agree 100% - it's darwinism at work.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Yeah man. I posted about a few days ago. In Miami, idiots were throwing COVID parties.
> 
> *And agree 100% - it's darwinism at work.*


It wouldn't bother me if the R0 (infectious spread-ability) was a lot closer to zero. At least masks are still the norm in my area.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> All my kids went to private school. Teachers and parents were/are committed which rubs off on the kids. Of course, a possible downside is that it's a skewed proportion of the population (mostly kids from academic families).
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I looked at public school plans here in NC when published. I told Mrs BT wouldn't work. A month later.... All virtual but they forget no longer in lockdown like April may so that's useless. Punishes poor and middle class. Won't work. Only private schools have workable plans. Sometimes I'm cursed with being right.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

mav said:


> Yeah man. I posted about a few days ago. In Miami, idiots were throwing COVID parties.
> 
> And agree 100% - it's darwinism at work.


I live in a bubble. I had no idea that people could do something so stupid up until a few days ago. The idea that people could still believe this is somehow a hoax is incomprehensible.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> Thank you very much for asking about my well-being. Things are good, we are healthy. We have seen a "little" spike in our area as many places have, but then it really hasn't been here before now anyways (a few cases but not rampant like other places).
> 
> Well, I have my ideas about how this is going to play out......why are we seeing all these "spikes" all over the country....but then N.Y. is very stable with very few cases? Are they doing a better job of social distancing and remaining mostly "closed"? Their population density is much higher than many of the places that are seeing an increased number of cases. I would challenge that their social interaction is similar to other places. I personally feel like they have had enough people exposed and that have contracted the illness to develop a start of herd immunity. They aren't there yet, but are well on their way IMHO.
> 
> ...


Let's hope the vaccine happens first - (200,000,000-40,000,000) /60,000 = 2,666 days :-(

Even if actual cases are 10x the reported ones( I.e 600,000) , it would take nearly a year to reach 200 million cases


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason71 said:


> I live in a bubble. I had no idea that people could do something so stupid up until a few days ago. *The idea that people could still believe this is somehow a hoax is incomprehensible.*


Well some here may know how I feel about that... staying away from that fun filled topic.

By the way, glad to hear that you're well!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> All my kids went to private school. Teachers and parents were/are committed which rubs off on the kids. Of course, a possible downside is that it's a skewed proportion of the population (mostly kids from academic families).
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Lundsberg? ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Just got a delivery from dartagnan.com

6x Berkshire porterhouse pork chops
1x Pheasant
2 lbs duck tenders
2.5 lbs Uncured Applewood Smoked Bacon, Thick-Cut

It is going to be a nice weekend!

Now - if goddang caskers.com could deliver some whiskey and aquavit that I ordered in May, all would be perfect.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Well some here may know how I feel about that... staying away from that fun filled topic.
> 
> By the way, glad to hear that you're well!


This. So many topics I need to stay away from.

@Jason71 glad to hear your doing okay.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ain't she purdy?
> 
> View attachment 15351896


I like that.

But it strangely reminds me of a Franck Muller Crazy Hours. With that 9 at the 6 position.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> I live in a bubble. I had no idea that people could do something so stupid up until a few days ago. The idea that people could still believe this is somehow a hoax is incomprehensible.


You're lucky. Looks like you lived a good part of your life having never met idiots.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> It wouldn't bother me if the R0 (infectious spread-ability) was a lot closer to zero. At least masks are still the norm in my area.


I think masks are the norm just about everywhere in the US at least for now. Masks have been universal in the operating rooms for as long as I can remember to prevent patients on the tables from becoming infected from us. Best protection for wearer from becoming infected is to wear a N95 mask but not easily worn for any length of time especially when active.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay. I chanced upon a news story which happened in my part of the world. A guy took his parent's Jeep Grand Cherokee off road and it got.... bogged. He was in an area so remote that he had to walk about 60km (45mi) to the nearest civilisation.

This is what the Jeep advertisement wants you to believe...





This is the reality....









Actual news article here 'Off-roading is no joke': Perth man walks 60km after car gets bogged in WA national park

LOL. Moral of the story? Don't believe the "there and back" slogan. The Jeep gets you halfway there and you need to walk back.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Just got a delivery from dartagnan.com
> 
> 6x Berkshire porterhouse pork chops
> 1x Pheasant
> ...


Didn't happen unless there are pics!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jason71 said:


> I live in a bubble. I had no idea that people could do something so stupid up until a few days ago. The idea that people could still believe this is somehow a hoax is incomprehensible.


It's completely comprehensible. Look at the flat-earthers, anti-vaxxers, Freemen on the Land, and many other idiot groups out there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> It's completely comprehensible. Look at the flat-earthers, anti-vaxxers, Freemen on the Land, and many other idiot groups out there.


Godfrey

The Freemen are my favorite idiot group.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I look at art differently. Granted, if it's a piece by a great master and the artist is passed, there's no recreating that piece. So there's artistic, and hence intrinsic value.
> 
> But a watch? And a reasonably current Daytona with a Zenith movement and a Lapis dial? GTFO!
> 
> *Anyone with the needed parts can replicate it in less than a day. Granted the Lapis dial will be hard to come by but that's the ONLY truly unique part of that watch.*


Hey, we have such a guy, he will do it in a giffy with his huge instagram collector friend


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I chanced upon a news story which happened in my part of the world. A guy took his parent's Jeep Grand Cherokee off road and it got.... bogged. He was in an area so remote that he had to walk about 60km (45mi) to the nearest civilisation.
> 
> This is what the Jeep advertisement wants you to believe...
> 
> ...


That's an example of the best argument I've heard for not bothering with 4WD: "It just gets you stuck farther away from help"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey, we have such a guy, he will do it in a giffy with his huge instagram collector friend


The point of the gif is not the lol, it's the _blue _ dress!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey, we have such a guy, he will do it in a giffy with his huge instagram collector friend


Umm... 

By the way, there is a "custom built" one of a kind ice blue Daytona for sale on Chrono24. It is an older steel Daytona that has the dial and bezel swap to make it look like a Platinum. LOL. The lengths people go to....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's an example of the best argument I've heard for not bothering with 4WD: "It just gets you stuck farther away from help"


When we travel for work to remote areas, we pack a lot of food supplies, water, fuel, generator, sat phones and we sometimes bring off road bikes just in case....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey, we have such a guy, he will do it in a giffy with his huge instagram collector friend


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ain't she purdy?
> 
> View attachment 15351896


Those are really nice circles! Well done


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> Thank you very much for asking about my well-being. Things are good, we are healthy. We have seen a "little" spike in our area as many places have, but then it really hasn't been here before now anyways (a few cases but not rampant like other places).
> 
> Well, I have my ideas about how this is going to play out......why are we seeing all these "spikes" all over the country....but then N.Y. is very stable with very few cases? Are they doing a better job of social distancing and remaining mostly "closed"? Their population density is much higher than many of the places that are seeing an increased number of cases. I would challenge that their social interaction is similar to other places. I personally feel like they have had enough people exposed and that have contracted the illness to develop a start of herd immunity. They aren't there yet, but are well on their way IMHO.
> 
> ...


Good to know you and your family are ok Jason. On a different note, did you end up getting the Z06?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Glad to see that your GMTs authentic
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Popped the case back last week end to be sure



















Was serviced now runs great but had some previous rotor rub it happens on the very periphery of the plates


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're lucky. Looks like you lived a good part of your life having never met idiots.


I've been fortunate enough to be able to ignore them most of my life, but occasionally something happens that absolutely blows my mind.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good to know you and your family are ok Jason. On a different note, did you end up getting the Z06?


Yessir. Planning to take it to a performance shop in a couple months to get a new cam and the heads done.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> Yessir. Planning to take it to a performance shop in a couple months to get a new cam and the heads done.
> View attachment 15352219


Very nice. Like that color.

Before you know it, you may have more Vettes than Rolexes.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> Yessir. Planning to take it to a performance shop in a couple months to get a new cam and the heads done.
> View attachment 15352219


Congrats! Great color... now that you have C3, C6, and C7, keep your eyes open for that C5 Z06


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's today's photo of my Dad's DJ, now mine.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congrats! Great color... now that you have C3, C6, and C7, keep your eyes open for that C5 Z06


Unfortunately, the C3 is going on the chopping block. The Long-Haired General (my wife) isn't going to let me keep 3.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have my Spectre strap on today. No blue shirts clashing with the orange, though! Also... not in an Aston Martin, haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> Unfortunately, the C3 is going on the chopping block. The Long-Haired General (my wife) isn't going to let me keep 3.


Just tell her your friends from the watch forum don't agree with her ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I chanced upon a news story which happened in my part of the world. A guy took his parent's Jeep Grand Cherokee off road and it got.... bogged. He was in an area so remote that he had to walk about 60km (45mi) to the nearest civilisation.
> 
> This is what the Jeep advertisement wants you to believe...
> 
> ...


At least he could follow the tire tracks back to civilization. Hopefully he had plenty of water on the way back.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'm glad you're healthy and well. Regarding the COVID19 pandemic, you have just expressed rather compelling rationale regarding herd immunity that supports my supposition that by November, if not several weeks sooner, hopefully we'll be looking at our pandemic in the rear view mirror. And well before a vaccine maybe in 2021.


Read one article that theorized the HIT was much lower than 65 to 70.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Didn't happen unless there are pics!


I'll take Bro Jorgenl's word. We don't really need pictures of his grocery list, speaking of which I just returned from doing same.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> I live in a bubble. I had no idea that people could do something so stupid up until a few days ago. The idea that people could still believe this is somehow a hoax is incomprehensible.


Probably a hold over thought from the old measles days. Definitely not right thing to do.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> It's completely comprehensible. Look at the flat-earthers, anti-vaxxers, Freemen on the Land, and many other idiot groups out there.


Only sanity remains with SoOoO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Let's hope the vaccine happens first - (200,000,000-40,000,000) /60,000 = 2,666 days :-(
> 
> Even if actual cases are 10x the reported ones( I.e 600,000) , it would take nearly a year to reach 200 million cases


See my later post... All depends..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think masks are the norm just about everywhere in the US at least for now. Masks have been universal in the operating rooms for as long as I can remember to prevent patients on the tables from becoming infected from us. Best protection for wearer from becoming infected is to wear a N95 mask but not easily worn for any length of time especially when active.


Yes and no. Of course not used much in gods country... Here in our county honestly if not for news and social media, you wouldn't know it existed. If 1920 and just radio... 
And no I'm not saying it's not here but I still don't know anyone who has had nor do I know anyone who knows someone. Likely I'll be the first.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> Unfortunately, the C3 is going on the chopping block. The Long-Haired General (my wife) isn't going to let me keep 3.


You need to post group pictures of your trio before attaching a rocket to your C3.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Read one article that theorized the HIT was much lower than 65 to 70.


???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

At gkids today.... Nice break...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> ???


PM


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yes and no. Of course not used much in gods country... Here in our county honestly if not for news and social media, you wouldn't know it existed. If 1920 and just radio...
> And no I'm not saying it's not here but I still don't know anyone who has had nor do I know anyone who knows someone. Likely I'll be the first.


We seem to be peaking in the DFW area and am still mostly self isolating. Fortunately my age is the only negative factor. It continues to be a mystery exactly which factors are in play that predispose some otherwise young, healthy people to die and others infected to exhibit no symptoms whatsoever.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Yes and no. Of course not used much in gods country... Here in our county honestly if not for news and social media, you wouldn't know it existed. If 1920 and just radio...
> And no I'm not saying it's not here but I still don't know anyone who has had nor do I know anyone who knows someone. Likely I'll be the first.


Doc visit


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing beater Omega today


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> We seem to be peaking in the DFW area and am still mostly self isolating. Fortunately my age is the only negative factor. It continues to be a mystery exactly which factors are in play that predispose some otherwise young, healthy people to die and others infected to exhibit no symptoms whatsoever.


LOL well your age means you made it this far so that's positive imo. 
I'm glad that most all fatalities are in older population.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Wearing beater Omega today


My choice today


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I'll take Bro Jorgenl's word. We don't really need pictures of his grocery list, speaking of which I just returned from doing same.


Already unpacked the stuff and put into secondary garage fridge (like BT we have 6 months supply, two fridges, three freezers 8'x6' larder ;-)

My cheeky helper Charlie the Lab is fond of carrots.

So, just to annoy Bro 59'er ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Doc visit


Hope all is OK... Since the mask wearing... I have masks with elastic and attachments that are hooked to snaps on baseball caps so now Mrs BT no longer says they lower my IQ by 20 points.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> We seem to be peaking in the DFW area and am still mostly self isolating. Fortunately my age is the only negative factor. It continues to be a mystery exactly which factors are in play that predispose some otherwise young, healthy people to die and others infected to exhibit no symptoms whatsoever.


Had figured out an escape to USVI but since daughter in law a teacher, Mrs BT and I may have to help her what with virtual stuff and all.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And how about a pic of Bo just because?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Already unpacked the stuff and put into secondary garage fridge (like BT we have 6 months supply, two fridges, three freezers 8'x6' larder ;-)
> 
> My cheeky helper Charlie the Lab is fond of carrots.
> 
> ...


Well stocked frig.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Already unpacked the stuff and put into secondary garage fridge (like BT we have 6 months supply, two fridges, three freezers 8'x6' larder ;-)
> 
> My cheeky helper Charlie the Lab is fond of carrots.
> 
> ...


Man I love pheasant


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> LOL well your age means you made it this far so that's positive imo.
> *I'm glad that most all fatalities are in older population.*


You shouldn't be happy about the misfortune of others just because you were born later.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> And how about a pic of Bo just because?
> View attachment 15352302


BTWD was a handsome fella, what breed?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> You shouldn't be happy about the misfortune of others just because you were born later.
> View attachment 15352321


LOL you know I am almost 69 right? I'd rather us old farts take the hit.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> We seem to be peaking in the DFW area and am still mostly self isolating. Fortunately my age is the only negative factor. It continues to be a mystery exactly which factors are in play that predispose some otherwise young, healthy people to die and others infected to exhibit no symptoms whatsoever.


When I turned 46 a month ago, my wife turns to me and saids, "You're officially in the higher risk group for COVID starting today." Well geez, thanks babe. Stick a fork in me already.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> LOL you know I am almost 69 right? I'd rather us old farts take the hit.


OMG! 😱
At our country, people of this age take their ID cards so that they cannot speak in public ...

The famous saying: take Grandma's ID !!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> BTWD was a handsome fella, what breed?


He was an English Shepherd. Used to be known as farm collies. UKC registered and ES registry. 
Supposedly descended from Roman war dogs. All around type dog. We raised them when I was a child. 
He was a large one 70-75 lbs and as I have said a little too aggressive to strangers but. 
He also had no black hair at all. There's a name for it but I don't remember. He almost didn't exist but because of a call I made his father Dallas and mother Katie produced one more litter. 
My computer sleuthing skills were involved believe it or not.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> You shouldn't be happy about the misfortune of others just because you were born later.
> View attachment 15352321


Very few people born earlier than BT ;-)


mav said:


> When I turned 46 a month ago, my wife turns to me and saids, "*You're officially in the higher risk group for COVID starting today.*" Well geez, thanks babe. Stick a fork in me already.


Just another way of wishing you a happy birthday! ;-)

The new normal ....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> OMG! 😱
> At our country, people of this age take their ID cards so that they cannot speak in public ...
> 
> The famous saying: take Grandma's ID !!!


Pls expand on that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Very few people born earlier than BT ;-)
> 
> Just another way of wishing you a happy birthday! ;-)
> 
> Then new normal ....


Yeah think only Bro 59 and I remember when polio stalked the land. To me that was much scarier and that was only in my early early years.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah think only Bro 59 and I remember when polio stalked the land. To me that was much scarier and that was only in my early early years.


worse than the Spanish flu ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> worse than the Spanish flu ?


Well that was before my time. But just think about what polio could do to you as a young child. 
Reason never got to go to public pools etc.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Pls expand on that.


The government distributes various privileges to the elderly, pensioners: the thirteenth pension, the fourteenth pension, holiday voucher for the senior. It also lowers retirement age to buy older people and their votes. During the pandemic peak, when large shopping malls were closed, hours were introduced in other stores and pharmacies between 10:00 and 14:00, where only people over sixty years of age could do shopping. Even if the store was empty, I could not be served because the seller was in financial danger.

Hence, as something happens, the old slogan is slogan: "take Grandma's ID card so that she cannot vote"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Already unpacked the stuff and put into secondary garage fridge (like BT we have 6 months supply, two fridges, three freezers 8'x6' larder ;-)
> 
> My cheeky helper Charlie the Lab is fond of carrots.
> 
> ...


Nice! Got all of the essentials plus more!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Let's hope the vaccine happens first - (200,000,000-40,000,000) /60,000 = 2,666 days :-(
> 
> Even if actual cases are 10x the reported ones( I.e 600,000) , it would take nearly a year to reach 200 million cases


You make some very valid points, but one must consider asymptotic cases that never get tested, and who knows how many that might be. We have caught a few at the hospital. They screen the labor inductions and elective C-sections that come to the hospital and we have had several that test positive that had no idea and never developed any type of symptoms for the 4-5 days that they had medical interaction.

I don't know how long this might take (neither does anyone else), but look at Italy. Their numbers are super-low now and they didn't report the number needed for herd immunity. Maybe they've achieved it? Maybe they are just way better at social distancing and isolation compared to US citizens.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> You make some very valid points, but one must consider asymptotic cases that never get tested, and who knows how many that might be. We have caught a few at the hospital. They screen the labor inductions and elective C-sections that come to the hospital and we have had several that test positive that had no idea and never developed any type of symptoms for the 4-5 days that they had medical interaction.
> 
> I don't know how long this might take (neither does anyone else), but look at Italy. Their numbers are super-low now and they didn't report the number needed for herd immunity. Maybe they've achieved it? Maybe they are just way better at social distancing and isolation compared to US citizens.


I sure hope that you are right.

I doubt Italians are better at social distancing and isolation, especially considering that multi generational living is much more common there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> The government distributes various privileges to the elderly, pensioners: the thirteenth pension, the fourteenth pension, holiday voucher for the senior. It also lowers retirement age to buy older people and their votes. During the pandemic peak, when large shopping malls were closed, hours were introduced in other stores and pharmacies between 10:00 and 14:00, where only people over sixty years of age could do shopping. Even if the store was empty, I could not be served because the seller was in financial danger.
> 
> Hence, as something happens, the old slogan is slogan: "take Grandma's ID card so that she cannot vote"


We got some of those.. What country are you in?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> We got some of those.. What country are you in?


Land of honey and wine flowing: Poland!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> When I turned 46 a month ago, my wife turns to me and saids, "You're officially in the higher risk group for COVID starting today." Well geez, thanks babe. Stick a fork in me already.


You are very low risk.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Land of honey and wine flowing: Poland!


That's great... Good to have you here as we need representation from there.

Couldn't figure out that red flag. Or it white and red?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Very few people born earlier than BT ;-) ....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah think only Bro 59 and I remember when polio stalked the land. To me that was much scarier and that was only in my early early years.


I remember well those scary summers of polio, including "the iron lung." One of my classmates had bulbar polio age 13 and was never the same.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> worse than the Spanish flu ?


No


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> We got some of those.. What country are you in?


Think he's in Poland.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Land of honey and wine flowing: Poland!


#neverreadahead


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> That's great... Good to have you here as we need representation from there.
> 
> Couldn't figure out that red flag. Or it white and red?


There is a white and red flag next to my avatar. When you hover over it - it shows where I am from.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Old Faithful... second time I have worn it this year... still looks like new after 22 years...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Probably a hold over thought from the old measles days. Definitely not right thing to do.


Told my wife about the South Park episode where one of the kids got chicken pox and then the parents threw them all together for a sleepover. Then the kids realized why they all got sick, so they hired the town prostitute to go to everybody's house and contaminate the parents' toothbrushes and whatnot.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Popped the case back last week end to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get ya. No one likes rotor rub.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Just tell her your friends from the watch forum don't agree with her


And ones a divorce lawyer. On second thought maybe not.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My choice today
> View attachment 15352281


To throw in a wildcard, my choice this afternoon










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Man I love pheasant


Too many memories of almost chipping teeth to enjoy it without worry.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> There is a white and red flag next to my avatar. When you hover over it - it shows where I am from.


Another fix needed put flag on background


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Did I post the dooshy pic yet?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Another fix needed put flag on background


For me it was still obvious white and red, but after your attention I noticed that in this case you can also guess Monaco.

You're right, the flags in the boxes could be useful.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> I live in a bubble. I had no idea that people could do something so stupid up until a few days ago. The idea that people could still believe this is somehow a hoax is incomprehensible.


Now you know why not everyone gets into med school...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> ...
> 
> Now - if goddang caskers.com could deliver some whiskey and aquavit that I ordered in May, all would be perfect.


Dude, if you let me know what you're looking for, I might be able to help out...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

So, I finally received the Blancpain NATO strap - only $230.00 - to good to be true?

Yep - it came sans hardware.

I inquired with the Swatch Group how much for the hardware (tang, buckle, 3x keepers and bunch of spring bars)

$457.00

I am returning the strap for a refund ...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BREGUET AND THE REVOLUTION - Montres Publiques - The vintage watch magazine


Like virtually everyone in France during this tumultuous period, Breguet had to pick a side. The question is, was it the right one?




montrespubliques.com





Apologies if this was already posted, but I found this to be a pretty fascinating read.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> The point of the gif is not the lol, it's where the _blue _ dress stops!


FIFY.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Too many memories of almost chipping teeth to enjoy it without worry.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Lead can be a bizatch


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> So, I finally received the Blancpain NATO strap - only $230.00 - to good to be true?
> 
> Yep - it came sans hardware.
> 
> ...


What a joke


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> So, I finally received the Blancpain NATO strap - only $230.00 - to good to be true?
> 
> Yep - it came sans hardware.
> 
> ...


W T F


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I chanced upon a news story which happened in my part of the world. A guy took his parent's Jeep Grand Cherokee off road and it got.... bogged. He was in an area so remote that he had to walk about 60km (45mi) to the nearest civilisation.
> 
> This is what the Jeep advertisement wants you to believe...
> 
> ...


LOL... Never a Jeep..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> I live in a bubble. I had no idea that people could do something so stupid up until a few days ago. The idea that people could still believe this is somehow a hoax is incomprehensible.





Sappie66 said:


> It's completely comprehensible. Look at the flat-earthers, anti-vaxxers, Freemen on the Land, and many other idiot groups out there.


Mate, you forgot about the people who say's Australia doesn't exist and the Oz people are paid actors..LOL.. Recently saw a video where a guy who says Australia doesn't exist with his logical points...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> So, I finally received the Blancpain NATO strap - only $230.00 - to good to be true?
> 
> Yep - it came sans hardware.
> 
> ...


WHAT???


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Popped the case back last week end to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't pop the back on your BLRO; it's authentic, I promise...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Old Faithful... second time I have worn it this year... still looks like new after 22 years...
> 
> View attachment 15352390


I've owned a couple of Superoceans too but not for a long time. I still need to thin the herd some more, stop buying Seiko's.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> W T F


^ this

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> I've been fortunate enough to be able to ignore them most of my life, but occasionally something happens that absolutely blows my mind.


Glad to know that you guys are ok mate. 

Ignoring idiots is the best way to deal with them , or they will drag you down to their level and beat you with their experience.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Already unpacked the stuff and put into secondary garage fridge (like BT we have 6 months supply, two fridges, three freezers 8'x6' larder ;-)
> 
> My cheeky helper Charlie the Lab is fond of carrots.
> 
> ...


You need more beer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Told my wife about the South Park episode where one of the kids got chicken pox and then the parents threw them all together for a sleepover. Then the kids realized why they all got sick, so they hired the town prostitute to go to everybody's house and contaminate the parents' toothbrushes and whatnot.


On a more serious note chicken pox is the gift that keeps on giving. The varicella virus remains dormant until later in life when it gives you a little painful rash called SHINGLES!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> And how about a pic of Bo just because?
> View attachment 15352302


You gotta get a Big Like!!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Did I post the dooshy pic yet?


That blue dial and red seconds looks really cool mate.....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> He was an English Shepherd. Used to be known as farm collies. UKC registered and ES registry.
> Supposedly descended from Roman war dogs. All around type dog. We raised them when I was a child.
> He was a large one 70-75 lbs and as I have said *a little too aggressive to strangers* but.
> ...


Too bad; I would have loved to be his 3rd best friend...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> So, I finally received the Blancpain NATO strap - only $230.00 - to good to be true?
> 
> Yep - it came sans hardware.
> 
> ...


Surely you didn't expect a complete Blancpain NATO assembly for a measly $230 did you?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> So, I finally received the Blancpain NATO strap - only $230.00 - to good to be true?
> 
> Yep - it came sans hardware.
> 
> ...


Whaaaat t f?! if I ever talk about buying a BP, just remind me of this incident


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I chanced upon a news story which happened in my part of the world. A guy took his parent's Jeep Grand Cherokee off road and it got.... bogged. He was in an area so remote that he had to walk about 60km (45mi) to the nearest civilisation.
> 
> This is what the Jeep advertisement wants you to believe...
> 
> ...


There's no substitute for good judgment. A bit of old carpet comes in handy sometimes, too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Told my wife about the South Park episode where one of the kids got chicken pox and then the parents threw them all together for a sleepover. Then the kids realized why they all got sick, so they hired the town prostitute to go to everybody's house and contaminate the parents' toothbrushes and whatnot.


I've never asked my prostitute to go anywhere near my toothbrush, unless you're using a euphemism...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too bad; I would have loved to be his 3rd best friend...


Me too. I've always been drawn to large dogs with a sharp edge. Nalco has been dead now for five years and still miss him.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

My Bernese went to the land of eternal hunting almost three years ago.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Surely you didn't expect a complete Blancpain NATO assembly for a measly $230 did you?


Yeah I know , naive ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Yeah I know , naive ;-)


Actually not naive at all. I was aghast like everyone else here that saw Blancpain attempt to extract from you almost $500 for a NATO that couldn't have cost more than $20 to make. IMO your FF watch head is more than worth what you paid for it but sure as hell not that NATO strap.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I've owned a couple of Superoceans too but not for a long time. I still need to thin the herd some more, stop buying Seiko's.


You know it is bad when you find those laying around









And realize your other box is full and you have a watch on your wrist ....


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> You know it is bad when you find those laying around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you need so many ugly watches?  It's not enough for you ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Why do you need so many ugly watches?  It's not enough for you ...


Here I have to agree with Mario on this one; even Bond is wearing a cheap a$$ watch with an undersized nato... do you think you're better than him JMan? do you?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Here I have to agree with Mario on this one; even Bond is wearing a cheap a$$ watch with an undersized nato... do you think you're better than him JMan? do you?


I am 0028 so no , i am after him on the pecking order


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> On a more serious note chicken pox is the gift that keeps on giving. The varicella virus remains dormant until later in life when it gives you a little painful rash called SHINGLES!!


Oh yeah, my wife is due for her followup Shingrix shot. She's not looking forward to it. The first shot kicked her ass for a day and a half.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I've never asked my prostitute to go anywhere near my toothbrush, unless you're using a euphemism...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> So, I finally received the Blancpain NATO strap - only $230.00 - to good to be true?
> 
> Yep - it came sans hardware.
> 
> ...


Way to go


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Actually not naive at all. I was aghast like everyone else here that saw Blancpain attempt to extract from you almost $500 for a NATO that couldn't have cost more than $20 to make. IMO your FF watch head is more than worth what you paid for it but sure as hell not that NATO strap.


230+457=687 for complete NATO

Too rich for me

Yeah, i did get my FF For a good price


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> On a more serious note chicken pox is the gift that keeps on giving. The varicella virus remains dormant until later in life when it gives you a little painful rash called SHINGLES!!


Yeah got that vaccine too... Met a woman in WY who has waited... Then had to postpone due to COVID... She told me this as her right eye still swollen shut


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too bad; I would have loved to be his 3rd best friend...


LOL... You know how guys think there's no dog they can't charm?
1 the local postmaster
2 farm hand
3 my son
4 farmer
5 not male but neice
6 my last manager
7 former peer
8 Mrs BT cousin
9 vet

Loved that boy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> My Bernese went to the land of eternal hunting almost three years ago.


Handsome


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

It works! Tested it with a wrong-sized battery from a laser pointer; it's too thick but it reaches the contacts if I hold it there. I'll go find a correct battery (389 or 390) and source a strap later.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> It works! Tested it with a wrong-sized battery from a laser pointer; it's too thick but it reaches the contacts if I hold it there. I'll go find a correct battery (389 or 390) and source a strap later.
> 
> View attachment 15352717
> 
> ...


Pretty remarkable after all these years, good thing you took out the old battery to store it . My brother had one left over last time I went home . Didn't bother w it but hell it might start too.

Still looking for my diver watch from way back suspect it's in my dad's safety deposit box which prob hasn't been opened in 10 years ...asked him to go check but hey they are so busy doing nothing God forbid they drive the 1.5 mile /three mins to the bank to check (that's my folks for you right there )


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> BTW, have you guys heard of these "Covid19 Parties" where everyone goes to a host's party that is Covid19 positive and everyone tries to catch it?
> 
> Darwinism and natural selection at its finest.


Down here in Tejas the story is "go to a party with 1 guy with covid and see who else gets it", kinda like a Dead Pool rather than a chickenpox thing.

Kids are morons, especially young men. I think we can all personally attest to that 

Dammit....#neveraredhead


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty remarkable after all these years, *good thing you took out the old battery to store it* . My brother had one left over last time I went home . Didn't bother w it but hell it might start too.
> 
> Still looking for my diver watch from way back suspect it's in my dad's safety deposit box which prob hasn't been opened in 10 years ...asked him to go check but hey they are so busy doing nothing God forbid they drive the 1.5 mile /three mins to the bank to check (that's my folks for you right there )


The old battery was still inside when it arrived earlier this week. The battery itself had a little crystallized corrosion around its seam and there's a smidge on the watch's center electrode, but it doesn't look bad. My grandpa's Seiko from the same era doesn't work, though; but this no-jewels Swatch might serve as a casual/office watch (software dev attire).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Down here in Tejas the story is "go to a party with 1 guy with covid and see who else gets it", kinda like a Dead Pool rather than a chickenpox thing.
> 
> Kids are morons, especially young men. I think we can all personally attest to that


Hard to imagine who might win the "hey guess what I did" contest


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> LOL... You know how guys think there's no dog they can't charm?
> 1 the local postmaster
> 2 farm hand
> 3 my son
> ...


I would never try to charm him

Trick is to let dog/horse come to you because they want to.

I hardly ever approach a dog, they come to me (or they do not)

One of neighbors dogs took months to realize how nice I am.....

/ Cesar Millan


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh yeah, my wife is due for her followup Shingrix shot. She's not looking forward to it. The first shot kicked her ass for a day and a half.


Beats hell out of shingles, especially V1 in close proximity to your eye!! Shingles vaccine (2) far less noxious than shingles in any form.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> 230+457=687 for complete NATO
> 
> Too rich for me
> 
> Yeah, i did get my FF For a good price


Good move returning the strap. That FF you own is really nice. Maybe you can find a decent generic NATO. What is the lug width? Maybe contact Micah (Vintager straps) to see what he can do. Here's my 20/20 canvas w/ leather backing. 
















Shown on a MM300 SLA021 I no longer have.

















Now on my SPB087 MM200 on the right. I have a 19/18 on order for my SLA033 as Micah will do odd lug widths - 19, 21, 23mm. Just a thought.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah got that vaccine too... Met a woman in WY who has waited... Then had to postpone due to COVID... She told me this as her right eye still swollen shut


I rest my case.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I would never try to charm him
> 
> Trick is to let dog/horse come to you because they want to.
> 
> ...


Also get down at their level and avoid eye contact. The palm of your hand underneath the muzzle, not on top.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> At least he could follow the tire tracks back to civilization. Hopefully he had plenty of water on the way back.


He had water but he was totally dehydrated when he was found. Dumb guy. He was totally unprepared for an off road trip. That's just a national park and not even the red outback yet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'll take Bro Jorgenl's word. We don't really need pictures of his grocery list, speaking of which I just returned from doing same.


No, we certainly don't want to see anyone's groceries here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Probably a hold over thought from the old measles days. Definitely not right thing to do.


Yeah, i thought that concept of holding these parties to get sick sounded familiar


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Only sanity remains with SoOoO.


LOL. As it turns out, the crazy bunch at SoOoO are the sane ones....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Doc visit


Smart to put on a mask in a doctor's clinic.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And how about a pic of Bo just because?
> View attachment 15352302


I could see that Bo was smiling for the picture.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> For me it was still obvious white and red, but after your attention I noticed that in this case you can also guess Monaco.
> 
> You're right, the flags in the boxes could be useful.


... or Indonesia....

There's only so many ways one can play with colours for a flag.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, you forgot about the people who say's Australia doesn't exist and the Oz people are paid actors..LOL.. Recently saw a video where a guy who says Australia doesn't exist with his logical points...


Yeah, Australia doesn't exist. We like it that people don't know it's here....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> On a more serious note chicken pox is the gift that keeps on giving. The varicella virus remains dormant until later in life when it gives you a little painful rash called SHINGLES!!


That is true, unfortunately.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> That blue dial and red seconds looks really cool mate.....


The badge on the car.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> There's no substitute for good judgment. A bit of old carpet comes in handy sometimes, too.


Those areas are like mud flats. He should have checked the terrain to see if it's passable or not but common sense was not his forte.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> You know it is bad when you find those laying around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to sell off part of the excess?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Time to sell off part of the excess?


Well two of those are home made so they stay 
The omega mark II is for the kiddo 
The gmt master II well we know I have to compete w my wife now
The speedy I can't seem to ever be able to get rid it
Huge fan of the Gs

So here we are 

But the MM300 is for sale


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Well two of those are home made so they stay
> The omega mark II is for the kiddo
> The gmt master II well we know I have to compete w my wife now
> The speedy I can't seem to ever be able to get rid it
> ...


Looks like the SLA019 is still with you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> So, I finally received the Blancpain NATO strap - only $230.00 - to good to be true?
> 
> Yep - it came sans hardware.
> 
> ...


A Nato without hardware?!? Never ever heard of that. The arrogance.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Looks like the SLA019 is still with you.


Godfrey: you added MM300 (SLA019) is for sale.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, you forgot about the people who say's Australia doesn't exist and the Oz people are paid actors..LOL.. Recently saw a video where a guy who says Australia doesn't exist with his logical points...


Hahaha, that would be fun to watch!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Good move returning the strap. That FF you own is really nice. Maybe you can find a decent generic NATO. What is the lug width? Maybe contact Micah (Vintager straps) to see what he can do. Here's my 20/20 canvas w/ leather backing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep - got an olive vintage canvas hand made from red rock straps incoming

Lug width is 23 mm which presents a problem, manages to find nice black and also bond from watchgecko/zuludiver.

Have to keep looking for olive NATO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> A Nato without hardware?!? Never ever heard of that. The arrogance.


Don't think bro jorgenl is a happy camper about that incomplete NATO right now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Whaaaat t f?! if I ever talk about buying a BP, just remind me of this incident


Yup. Or just get the FF on steel bracelet. If you get it on strap, strap will wear out eventually.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> My Bernese went to the land of eternal hunting almost three years ago.


Looked like he was a fine friend.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> 230+457=687 for complete NATO
> 
> Too rich for me
> 
> Yeah, i did get my FF For a good price


And that's USD. That's over CAN$900!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Well two of those are home made so they stay
> The omega mark II is for the kiddo
> The gmt master II well we know I have to compete w my wife now
> The speedy I can't seem to ever be able to get rid it
> ...


LOL. Looks like they are are hanging around for a while yet.

The Speedmaster will be in demand once they announce the update. Rumours are getting louder about the Moonwatch being discontinued.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Looks like the SLA019 is still with you.


Yeah I am asking for too much I had an offer right off the bat and no idea why I said no ...was stupid


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Also get down at their level and avoid eye contact. The palm of your hand underneath the muzzle, not on top.


LOL good you never met Bo... Maybe I should post a pic of my upper lip with 5 stitches?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. Or just get the FF on steel bracelet. If you get it on strap, strap will wear out eventually.


Bracelet = $4K

I actually really like the sailcloth strap, super comfortable and worth $230


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> LOL good you never met Bo... Maybe I should post a pic of my upper lip with 5 stitches?


He bit you?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Beats hell out of shingles, especially V1 in close proximity to your eye!! Shingles vaccine (2) far less noxious than shingles in any form.


I'm thinking that I should just get mine now, too. On paper they say do it at 50, so that's why they had her get hers done. Can't hurt if I go a year early.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> He bit you?
> 
> That would be 9 mm time....


lol I hear you ...no it was an accident ...I jerked his head towards me at eye level (in the golf cart) and slammed his head into mine(was trying to get kuckleburrs out). But shows how sharp his canines were at the time. Felt stupid but off to emergency room... I learned a lot that day. First make sure you lie . because they didn't sew me up til animal control arrived. Then had a house visit before I could get home. Bo was fenced in with 12 inch rebar in the ground all around. But then he got his name in the register . In hind sight I would have made up a lie. I already had an umbrella policy but I upped it into the millions just in case. There never was any doubt about his intentions towards strangers anyway. He hated the original vet and always had to be muzzled when there. Never plan to get another dog but it would be a female neutered as I originally planned.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm thinking that I should just get mine now, too. On paper they say do it at 50, so that's why they had her get hers done. Can't hurt if I go a year early.


Good that 59 could advise.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> And that's USD. That's over CAN$900!


And AUD $7,600


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Don't think bro jorgenl is a happy camper about that incomplete NATO right now.


It's even worse than having your Tudor warranty card withheld.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> lol I hear you ...no it was an accident ...I jerked his head towards me at eye level (in the golf cart) and slammed his head into mine(was trying to get kuckleburrs out). But shows how sharp his canines were at the time. Felt stupid but off to emergency room... I learned a lot that day. First make sure you lie . because they didn't sew me up til animal control arrived. Then had a house visit before I could get home. Bo was fenced in with 12 inch rebar in the ground all around. But then he got his name in the register . In hind sight I would have made up a lie. I already had an umbrella policy but I upped it into the millions just in case. There never was any doubt about his intentions towards strangers anyway. He hated the original vet and always had to be muzzled when there. Never plan to get another dog but it would be a female neutered as I originally planned.


Our labs are super friendly..

The english bull terrier looked scary at 80 lbs of ripped muscle but was a lover boy. Very patient dog. We had our arguments including 20 mins submission in the pasture ... but he grew up. The few dogs that fecked with Max got a quick wake up call...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Our labs are super friendly...
> 
> The english bull terrier looked scary at 80 lbs of ripped muscle but was a lover boy. Very patient dog. We had our arguments including 20 mins submission in the pasture ... but he grew up. The few dogs that fecked with Max got a quick wake up call...


Well Bo considered his job to protect Mrs BT and me.. Mrs BT sister and husband were OK plus one nephew and son. That was it. My son and daughter nor gkids never touched him.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Bracelet = $4K
> 
> I actually really like the sailcloth strap, super comfortable and worth $230


The strap is only $230? Thought it would be $2000, given the nato price.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> And AUD $7,600


The good news is that the AUD has clawed back up to US$0.70 = AU$1.00. At one time it was US$0.56 = AU$1.00.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The good news is that the AUD has clawed back up to US$0.70 = AU$1.00. At one time it was US$0.56 = AU$1.00.


So I got a bit homesick for Oz and ordered a dozen meat pies from aussiebakery here in the states ..... feckin oath!!!!!!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> So I got a bit homesick for Oz and ordered a dozen meat pies from aussiebakery here in the states ..... feckin oath!!!!!!!!


Here, if you miss Queensland that much. http://www.yatalapies.com.au/

Best pie in all of Australia is here. https://www.miamibakehouse.com.au/


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here, if you miss Queensland that much. home - Yatala Pies
> 
> Best pie in all of Australia is here. Miami Bakehouse | Award-Winning Bakery Cafes | Perth Western Australia


Wish they delivered to North Carolina....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Wish they delivered to North Carolina....


No loss. I can tell you the standard has gone down. I had a job in Queensland two years' ago and made an effort to drive to Yatala and the pies were horrendous. I think the romance in my mind of childhood days played tricks on my memory. Regretted the long drive just for a pie. I make them myself these days, at least I can adjust the salt content and the cut of beef used.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> It's even worse than having your Tudor warranty card withheld.


They do that ? ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I can tell you the standard has gone down. I had a job in Queensland two years' ago and made an effort to drive to Yatala and the pies were horrendous. I think the romance in my mind of childhood days played tricks on my memory. Regretted the long drive just for a pie. I make them myself these days, at least I can adjust the salt content and the cut of beef used.


Lagetha (irish) says she can make better ones herself... i say go for gold then


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No loss. I can tell you the standard has gone down. I had a job in Queensland two years' ago and made an effort to drive to Yatala and the pies were horrendous. I think the romance in my mind of childhood days played tricks on my memory. Regretted the long drive just for a pie. I make them myself these days, at least I can adjust the salt content and the cut of beef used.


Wassup with the Broncos? They seem royally fecked?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Lagetha (irish) says she can make better ones herself... i say go for gold then


I am sure she can with her Irish background. It's the vegemite that I think you can't get overthere which gives the pie filling the distinctly salty umami taste.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Wassup with the Broncos? They seem royally fecked?


LOL. Gone are those glory days. They aren't as well funded as some of the NSW teams which attract the good players. @Cobia and @Galaga favourite team is right up there.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Gone are those glory days. They aren't as well funded as some of the NSW teams which attract the good players. @Cobia and @Galaga favourite team is right up there.


The Eels?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> LOL good you never met Bo... Maybe I should post a pic of my upper lip with 5 stitches?


Animals are like people in that they can often instantly like or dislike someone. Maybe sounds like for the most part Bo only liked Mr. and Mrs. BT.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Bracelet = $4K
> 
> I actually really like the sailcloth strap, super comfortable and worth $230


If you check WUS strap sales forum one might pop up for 1/2.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm thinking that I should just get mine now, too. On paper they say do it at 50, so that's why they had her get hers done. Can't hurt if I go a year early.


Good idea. My wife and I both had the two shots each, the last in the series along with a flu shot. Both arms sore for a day or so but no big deal. Nothing burger as BT would say.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> lol I hear you ...no it was an accident ...I jerked his head towards me at eye level (in the golf cart) and slammed his head into mine(was trying to get kuckleburrs out). But shows how sharp his canines were at the time. Felt stupid but off to emergency room... I learned a lot that day. First make sure you lie . because they didn't sew me up til animal control arrived. Then had a house visit before I could get home. Bo was fenced in with 12 inch rebar in the ground all around. But then he got his name in the register . In hind sight I would have made up a lie. I already had an umbrella policy but I upped it into the millions just in case. There never was any doubt about his intentions towards strangers anyway. He hated the original vet and always had to be muzzled when there. Never plan to get another dog but it would be a female neutered as I originally planned.


If I were to get another dog I think it would be a spayed female (less territorial and dominant) Australian cattle dog. Alternative would be a sable German shepherd of Czech origin (better temperament and health). Basically fantasizing and probably no more dogs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> It's even worse than having your Tudor warranty card withheld.


???


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> If you check WUS strap sales forum one might pop up for 1/2.


Keeping a lookout


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Our labs are super friendly..
> 
> The english bull terrier looked scary at 80 lbs of ripped muscle but was a lover boy. Very patient dog. We had our arguments including 20 mins submission in the pasture ... but he grew up. The few dogs that fecked with Max got a quick wake up call...
> 
> View attachment 15352898


Labs make great family companions. English bull terriers too but head the size of a shovel and can bite down with tremendous force.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Keeping a lookout


I've got a whole drawer full of "bargain" straps I've never used. I'm probably the only OoO guy stupid enough to do that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I've got a whole drawer full of "bargain" straps I've never used. I'm probably the only OoO guy stupid enough to do that.


you are not alone


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> you are not alone





5959HH said:


> I've got a whole drawer full of "bargain" straps I've never used. I'm probably the only OoO guy stupid enough to do that.


Definitely not alone x 3


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Hahaha, that would be fun to watch!


Here you go mate,






And one Oz guy (Ozzy man reviews) on Australia doesn't exist.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I've got a whole drawer full of "bargain" straps I've never used. I'm probably the only OoO guy stupid enough to do that.





Betterthere said:


> you are not alone





mui.richard said:


> Definitely not alone x 3


Absolutely not alone , mates.... x4


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> ???











AD keeping warranty card. Kosher or not?


So I just picked up a new bb58 from one of the most respected ADs in Denmark. I have purchase history with them and know them quite well. The thing is, this time, the AD kept the warranty card and will be holding on to it for two years. Personally, I don’t mind that, as I understand this to...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Don't think bro jorgenl is a happy camper about that incomplete NATO right now.


Never thought I'd think Tudor's NATO strap is a bargain.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Here you go mate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might just be part of Florida









Watch: Police capture loose kangaroo hopping through Fort Lauderdale


Bodycam video from the Fort Lauderdale Police Department shows a loose kangaroo hopping through the Florida city's streets before it was captured by officers. The kangaroo is now being held at a wildlife center after its owner was charged for illegally possessing the animal.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> It might just be part of Florida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, i saw that news recently and the people wonder how a roo ended up there... LOL...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> The Eels?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah mate, i saw that news recently and the people wonder how a roo ended up there... LOL...


I wouldn't have dared to pick it up like that. I bet it could stomp the heck out of me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just picked this 20mm NATO up in beige and it's the softest NATO you'll ever find. Cotton webbing is soft and wraps around the wrist like there's nothing.

Best thing is there's no need for holes, every time you put it on the pin pierce the webbing so the fit is perfect every time. Much like a perlon.

Beige comes in 22mm in two lengths - 250 & 270mm.

Sadly they don't come in many sizes and only 17.5 mm in Olive so probably can't really help bro Jorgenl. And perhaps the look is too rugged for the BP anyways.






Home Page - A.F.0210.







af0210strap.com


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Wassup with the Broncos? They seem royally fecked?


Mate, QLD teams are fighting for the 3 places (From the bottom)

Queensland on the verge of ultimate humiliation


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I wouldn't have dared to pick it up like that. I bet it could stomp the heck out of me.


Me neither mate..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Me neither mate..


GF.

Or be like this guy..


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I had a few happy moments today. Walking around the lake with my wife, we saw the first ripe raspberries of the season and ate some before the bears get a chance. Shortly thereafter, we were right next to a deer (that part is a daily occurance) when it loudly sneezed twice. During the second sneeze, it was scratching its nose with a rear hoof.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> The Eels?


Yup. Sshh... don't let it get to their head.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Here you go mate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> If I were to get another dog I think it would be a spayed female (less territorial and dominant) Australian cattle dog. Alternative would be a sable German shepherd of Czech origin (better temperament and health). Basically fantasizing and probably no more dogs.


It is okay to fantasise... i do it all day


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is okay to fantasise... i do it all day


About dogs?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, QLD teams are fighting for the 3 places (From the bottom)
> 
> Queensland on the verge of ultimate humiliation


That is disgusting. I had thought the Cowboys will pull themselves together but it seems that they were only as good as JT. With JT gone, so are the Cowboys. Like a certain American football team in Texas. Well, at least they have some pants wetting cheerleaders....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> About dogs?


What else would Dogbert fantasise about?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What else would Dogbert fantasise about?


There.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is disgusting. I had thought the Cowboys will pull themselves together but it seems that they were only as good as JT. With JT gone, so are the Cowboys. Like a certain American football team in Texas. Well, at least they have some pants wetting cheerleaders....


Even home crowd booing broncos...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. Or just get the FF on steel bracelet. If you get it on strap, strap will wear out eventually.


After what they did to our OoO brother?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Even home crowd booing broncos...


Cheerleaders. We need some real cheerleaders.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I've got a whole drawer full of "bargain" straps I've never used. I'm probably the only OoO guy stupid enough to do that.


Even a "bargain" strap is more expensive per square centimeter than a Hermes belt; never paid for a strap, I always pick up a couple AFTER paying for the watch, then I ask nonchalantly how much for those? they always answer "it's on the house"; timing, it's all about timing


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Even a "bargain" strap is more expensive per square centimeter than a Hermes belt; never paid for a strap, I always pick up a couple AFTER paying for the watch, then I ask nonchalantly how much for those? they always answer "it's on the house"; timing, it's all about timing


But some watches do need the right strap to look it's best.

Picked up this Buffalo leather 18mm strap for £20. It's one of the cheaper straps I ever picked up but damn it looks good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Made a big decision today for Watch U Seek.

Paid for Premium Membership.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's a strap and a sleeping pup 

The









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Made a big decision today for Watch U Seek.
> 
> Paid for Premium Membership.


Did a good thing Bro Dog, we are the first ones that should contribute to WUS since OoO uses most of its bandwidth


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Here's a strap and a sleeping pup
> 
> The
> 
> ...


Just why in God's name did you get an orange strap? your car interior is red, your pants are burgundy, and that's the tip of the iceberg that we are seeing till now


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Just why in God's name did you get an orange strap? your car interior is red, your pants are burgundy, and that's the tip of the iceberg that we are seeing till now


It's just a _splash_ of orange 

Goes well with jeans and blue pants - and nobody reaaaaaly sees my watch with my car's interior

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> In my stash, i have a lot of seikos. The second highest is omega. So i guess that means i have a high opinion for omega?


my omegas


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's just a _splash_ of orange


TWHS


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> my omegas
> 
> View attachment 15353021


That's not an opinion, that's a condition


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Did a good thing Bro Dog, we are the first ones that should contribute to WUS since OoO uses most of its bandwidth


You're probably right. We suck up all available bandwidth and we're always featured in the weekly WUS "what's trending" newsletter email. I was sitting on the fence because there was no real benefit, i.e. in terms of more features but only less advertising which never bothered me anyway. Checked out the thread in the Public Forum and saw the arguments both ways and somehow sealed the deal for me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> TWHS
> View attachment 15353022


At least it matches the scotch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


>


I chanced upon this guy's YouTube channel and I was wondering why his accent was so foreign to me and his car's number plates look odd. Turns out that he is from Perth in Scotland. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> TWHS
> View attachment 15353022


That pursed lips....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> At least it matches the scotch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the spelling of whisky is correct.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cheerleaders. We need some real cheerleaders.


Yes ..yes....This i agree 100%


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Made a big decision today for Watch U Seek.
> 
> Paid for Premium Membership.


Great job mate...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> my omegas
> 
> View attachment 15353021


This is what the SoOoO thinks of Omega watches....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> You know it is bad when you find those laying around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double wristing? From my count your still missing a Seamaster and Sub.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Great job mate...


Thanks @Krish47


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He had water but he was totally dehydrated when he was found. Dumb guy. He was totally unprepared for an off road trip. That's just a national park and not even the red outback yet.


It also looked like he didn't have off road tires on the Jeep.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Animals are like people in that they can often instantly like or dislike someone. Maybe sounds like for the most part Bo only liked Mr. and Mrs. BT.


Lots of doggy talk this morning










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> my omegas
> 
> View attachment 15353021


Try and hold out a bit longer, they're working on a cure.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> At least it matches the scotch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Now we know that you really are colour blind 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ok. Now we know that you really are colour blind
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Haha it's close enough (closer than the crimson pants?). I'm not using the photoshop color match tool here. I guess the scotch is a more golden brown or caramel color while the strap _is_ black with an orange border

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> At least it matches the scotch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging by the amount you poured in that glass, once done, even a fuchsia strap will match


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Judging by the amount you poured in that glass, once done, even a fuchsia strap will match


Ha ha, lol.

Maybe we should ask him how many did he had before this one.

@SaMaster14 , how many mate. Its totally fine if you could not recollect.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha that was the first; and only two shots worth. 

Caramel and orange are much closer a match than fuchsia 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Yay or Nay?










If Yay, A or B?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> lol I hear you ...no it was an accident ...I jerked his head towards me at eye level (in the golf cart) and slammed his head into mine(was trying to get kuckleburrs out). But shows how sharp his canines were at the time. Felt stupid but off to emergency room... I learned a lot that day. First make sure you lie . because they didn't sew me up til animal control arrived. Then had a house visit before I could get home. Bo was fenced in with 12 inch rebar in the ground all around. But then he got his name in the register . In hind sight I would have made up a lie. I already had an umbrella policy but I upped it into the millions just in case. There never was any doubt about his intentions towards strangers anyway. He hated the original vet and always had to be muzzled when there. Never plan to get another dog but it would be a female neutered as I originally planned.


My Bernese Mountain Dog was quite mild, but he had his own character. The postman throwing the letters into the mailbox did it quickly, despite the fact that the dog was sitting on the other side of the 1.5m fence. Unfortunately, he didn't listen to the kids and tried to dominate them. He was strong enough that his 14-year-old daughter and 11-year-old son could not keep him on a leash when they were passing by with another dog - male.

He only grabbed my hand quite hard once (but he didn't bite) as I chased him around the garage after the action, when he ate my two freshly planted trees. He escaped to the cage, from which I forcibly dragged him out to teach him a lesson.

Now 3kg Chihuahua rules at home.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yay or Nay?
> 
> View attachment 15353088
> 
> ...


Didn't you mention you hate FP Journe because of the Latin inscription on the dial?

Wait, I think that was on OoO so that doesn't count...

I'll go with "B", the titanium case. Looks more elegant and reflects light in a different way from stainless steel, more subdued.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yay or Nay?
> 
> View attachment 15353088
> 
> ...


I've even put on my glasses, and they're still ugly. I am against.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I've even put on my glasses, and they're still ugly. I am against.


Until you look at real life photos.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Until you look at real life photos.


It's a fact - live is definitely better than those renders with blue stripes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yay or Nay?
> 
> If Yay, A or B?
> 
> View attachment 15353094


Yay, B.

Reason(s):
1/ the case shape and brand name 
2/ dark coloured case is unique and pairs well with dial and strap


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Until you look at real life photos.


Still yay. In fact, double yay!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Didn't you mention you hate FP Journe because of the Latin inscription on the dial?
> 
> Wait, I think that was on OoO so that doesn't count...
> 
> I'll go with "B", the titanium case. Looks more elegant and reflects light in a different way from stainless steel, more subdued.


I stand by my words, but I would like to have a high end quartz in my collection, and this is the only one available.

They are both Grade 5 Titanium, the dark one is Titalyt coated, a high tech coating used also by RM








Traitement de surface - TtAl SA


TitAl SA réalise différents traitements de surface sur le Titane, ses alliages ou d'autres métaux sur demande, comme notamment l'anodisation acide et l'anodisation alcaline.




www.tital.ch





Videos can give a better perspective of both models, do you confirm B?
















élégante by F.P.Journe 48 mm Titanium | Calibre 1210


Discover the élégante 48 mm Titanium from the F.P.Journe élégante Collection




www.fpjourne.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> If I were to get another dog I think it would be a spayed female (less territorial and dominant) Australian cattle dog. Alternative would be a sable German shepherd of Czech origin (better temperament and health). Basically fantasizing and probably no more dogs.


I got a distant cousin that always had a giant all white German Shepard. I don't know the guy well but have seen a couple of the dogs thru the years. Twice the size of a normal shepherd and all white. Really impressive dog.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Double wristing? From my count your still missing a Seamaster and Sub.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


In da box


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I stand by my words, but I would like to have a high end quartz in my collection, and this is the only one available.
> 
> They are both Grade 5 Titanium, the dark one is Titalyt coated, a high tech coating used also by RM
> 
> ...


Yep and I still stand by B.

But not on that orange strap perhaps. The grey strap works better I think.






Edit: Besides, you already have enough watches in the "normal colors". A darker colored quartz makes a clearer statement.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Lots of doggy talk this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


July and wearing a coat love it .
Here 95 70% humidity no coat


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cheerleaders. We need some real cheerleaders.


You rang?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Here's a strap and a sleeping pup
> 
> The
> 
> ...


Ok on the watch but I have to ask about the burgundy pants and freaky slippers. Please tell me you don't leave the house with any of that on.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Put me down for Yay, A.

The video clinched it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Just too silly looking for me. Maybe some custom body work might help. Dunno

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Just why in God's name did you get an orange strap? your car interior is red, your pants are burgundy, and that's the tip of the iceberg that we are seeing till now


Glad I'm not the only one hating those pants. NRA 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> my omegas
> 
> View attachment 15353021


That's quite a commitment. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

seosub2020 said:


> Data analytics service provider, Data analytics solutions
> 
> Zigna Analytics offers data analytics consulting services. Our data analytics services helped clients to transform data into information that profit to business. Every business is ambitious about its growth. The few businesses that are able to actualize this mighty vision successfully, leverage realistic, actionable insights obtained through Data analytics services to understand market trends, buying patterns, and the subsequent changes they may need to implement. Data is available in abundance. We need to know what to look for. To initiate this process, we define the data requirements of the business and the problems to be addressed. A business analyst is involved to quantify available data, and help identify KPIs and objectives early on. We are top Data Analytics Service Providers.
> 
> ...


Don't think we need any Key Performance Indicators here ...but thanks


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> I've even put on my glasses, and they're still ugly. I am against.


I am w Mario just hideous


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Until you look at real life photos.


No dude Just No and that microscopic rotor . No FPJ , stick to what you do best just not this


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yay or Nay?
> 
> View attachment 15353088
> 
> ...


I watched a couple videos on that watch. Crazy watch and pretty bad azz. I wouldn't be upset if you picked one up. Very cool piece and really cool brand. 
Oh I would probably choose A

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> my omegas
> 
> View attachment 15353021


I dig the speedy Tuesday but not the dumb name they gave it but whatever I like the watch.

Pongster is I musk ask is that for Beer Pong ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yay or Nay?
> 
> View attachment 15353088
> 
> ...


They looked ok without my readers.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I stand by my words, but I would like to have a high end quartz in my collection, and this is the only one available.
> 
> They are both Grade 5 Titanium, the dark one is Titalyt coated, a high tech coating used also by RM
> 
> ...


More like a quarts hybrid though. The titanium is good looking also but makes the watch look too modern.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> July and wearing a coat love it .
> Here 95 70% humidity no coat


Waters still around 15C. Been doing yard work so I'm just getting ready for a cool swim. Or more to the point sitting here thing about a swim 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Ok on the watch but I have to ask about the burgundy pants and freaky slippers. Please tell me you don't leave the house with any of that on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


European look...

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> European look...
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That doesn't make it right


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Don't think we need any Key Performance Indicators here ...but thanks


I have reported that. It's a robo- scammer. Funny, the flag....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> That doesn't make it right


I've got a colleague who occasionally wears pink pants and very tight black leather pants. Austrian but lived in Spain too long before ending up here in the north. I tell him what I think but he just laughs thinking I just joking.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I dunno but I would have appreciated this gesture when I was 15...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I dunno but I would have appreciated this gesture when I was 15...


Exactly my thought


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the land of Underpromise and Overdeliver...

This baby is absolutely bang on after two days!










I think they slipped a Spring Drive in there...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm thinking my new baby needs some company, just in case she gets lonely...










Yay or Nay?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I dunno but I would have appreciated this gesture when I was 15...


I mean when you think about it. 
He's gonna see titties on his phone anyways. Not much difference from a woman sending pics of her own tits. I'm all for siding with the woman on every sexual misconduct case. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've got a colleague who occasionally wears pink pants and very tight black leather pants. Austrian but lived in Spain too long before ending up here in the north. I tell him what I think but he just laughs thinking I just joking.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I will say this in general Europeans dress a LOT better than most. The sense of style and so on is just there . In Europe i can detect an American from roughly 6 miles out , it is actually quite funny because we just don't blend well. At LHR I was in line at security I was behind some dude and I said Semper Fi he was like how do you know I was like "really?" he laughed and he knew but now granted active duty Marines in general you can tell by the whole demeanor and the outfit and the hair cut (no he was not in uniform ).

But then there are those Europeans w the fanny pack the satchel (some of those look great for the record ) the pants the weird ass shoes it is just too much .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking my new baby needs some company, just in case she gets lonely...
> 
> View attachment 15353273
> 
> ...


Actually like that one too


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Actually like that one too


Enabler!!

Appreciate it, dude.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking my new baby needs some company, just in case she gets lonely...
> 
> View attachment 15353273
> 
> ...


Big Yay! in fact, it would be criminal not to add this one to the other


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking my new baby needs some company, just in case she gets lonely...
> 
> View attachment 15353273
> 
> ...


That's a nay for me, the blue dial you already have looks WAY better I think.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I dig the speedy Tuesday but not the dumb name they gave it but whatever I like the watch.
> 
> Pongster is I musk ask is that for Beer Pong ?


my real nickname is pong. and pongster is one variant a friend gave me in college.

am neither good in beer pong nor ping pong. or even pong the video game.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

So comfy it doesn't even feel like I'm wearing a watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pf, since you brought up FPJ, what do you think about this one? Doesn't seem to get much love around here...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> my real nickname is pong. and pongster is one variant a friend gave me in college.
> 
> am neither good in beer pong nor ping pong. or even pong the video game.


Pong - minister and supreme chef at the court of the Chinese Empire from Giacomo Puccini's opera Turandot.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Pf, since you brought up FPJ, what do you think about this one? Doesn't seem to get much love around here...
> 
> View attachment 15353292


really? how come?

it's the IT brand and the CB in particular is the IT model now. prices almost doubling. and other models also becoming hard to find.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Pong - minister and supreme chef at the court of the Chinese Empire from Giacomo Puccini's opera Turandot.


chef? hmmm. havent seen the opera. just snippets in mission impossible. hehe.

i love to eat. but dunno how to cook.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> chef? hmmm. havent seen the opera. just snippets in mission impossible. hehe.
> 
> i love to eat. but dunno how to cook.


And I performed in this opera performance - Turandot, fifty times, in several European countries.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> my omegas
> 
> View attachment 15353021


You forgot to mark it a Godfrey.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> chef? hmmm. havent seen the opera. just snippets in mission impossible. hehe.
> 
> i love to eat. but dunno how to cook.


And these are the three ministers together: Ping, Pang and Pong.

One of them is you!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> You forgot to mark it a Godfrey.


what's a godfrey?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> And I performed in this opera performance - Turandot, fifty times, in several European countries.


which role?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The choir of angels - still as a teenager going to music school.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> About dogs?


And other things.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> And I performed in this opera performance - Turandot, fifty times, in several European countries.


Is that you, Luciano?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cheerleaders. We need some real cheerleaders.


Everyone love the Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders, the football team not so much.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> But some watches do need the right strap to look it's best.
> 
> Picked up this Buffalo leather 18mm strap for £20. It's one of the cheaper straps I ever picked up but damn it looks good.


Bison leather is great for straps, belts and billfolds. Lots of character, supple as well as durable.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jorgenl said:


> Is that you, Luciano?


I'm not that fat.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Did a good thing Bro Dog, we are the first ones that should contribute to WUS since OoO uses most of its bandwidth


Couldn't agree more. Maybe waive at least part of the requirement of 1000 OoO posts for inclusion as a Brother of OoO if one is a Premium Member, or even require that as a prerequisite. BT, your thoughts?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yay or Nay?
> 
> View attachment 15353088
> 
> ...


Nay


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> my omegas
> 
> View attachment 15353021


Nice collection. I'm even wearing my Railmaster for the second day in a row.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I dunno but I would have appreciated this gesture when I was 15...


That male student must be gay or something. Which 15 year old wouldn't be salivating if his 29 year old ex- Miss Kentucky teacher was going to be sending him some pics.

I know i will be enjoying those Kentucky breasts fillets.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Exactly my thought


Okay, that makes three of us.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking my new baby needs some company, just in case she gets lonely...
> 
> View attachment 15353273
> 
> ...


Yay and yay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I mean when you think about it.
> He's gonna see titties on his phone anyways. Not much difference from a woman sending pics of her own tits. I'm all for siding with the woman on every sexual misconduct case. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That makes four of us.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking my new baby needs some company, just in case she gets lonely...
> 
> View attachment 15353273
> 
> ...


Yay


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Bison leather is great for straps, belts and billfolds. Lots of character, supple as well as durable.


Yep, and air dry after getting wet is all it takes as if it's never gotten wet at all. Not even a mark.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I'm not that fat.


Hey, Jason Statham is part of OoO!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I mean when you think about it.
> He's gonna see titties on his phone anyways. Not much difference from a woman sending pics of her own tits. I'm all for siding with the woman on every sexual misconduct case. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


^^

Wait. Unless that boy she was sending it to was not interested in girls....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yay or Nay?
> 
> View attachment 15353088
> 
> ...


Great brand but will probably go with nay for that specific model.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I dunno but I would have appreciated this gesture when I was 15...


I wouldn't mind at all, not in the slightest.
So where's the photo? I think we need it to provide context, if the punishment fits the crime sort of thing...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I will say this in general Europeans dress a LOT better than most. The sense of style and so on is just there . In Europe i can detect an American from roughly 6 miles out , it is actually quite funny because we just don't blend well. At LHR I was in line at security I was behind some dude and I said Semper Fi he was like how do you know I was like "really?" he laughed and he knew but now granted active duty Marines in general you can tell by the whole demeanor and the outfit and the hair cut (no he was not in uniform ).
> 
> But then there are those Europeans w the fanny pack the satchel (some of those look great for the record ) the pants the weird ass shoes it is just too much .


LOL, and you can tell an Aussie tourist anywhere.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Pf, since you brought up FPJ, what do you think about this one? Doesn't seem to get much love around here...
> 
> View attachment 15353292


Nice watch overhyped for being blue; blue watches have been around for years, and now, out of the blue, they command a premium (see what I've done here?)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Until you look at real life photos.


Pictures often don't tell the whole story, the Air King being a case in point. Your pictures definitely put a more positive spin on that watch than PF's pictures.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Everyone love the Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders, the football team not so much.


I bet they make more money selling merchandise than ticket sales to the games.

If I ever go to Texas again, I am going to try to coincide with one game just to see the cheerleaders live.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> So comfy it doesn't even feel like I'm wearing a watch.


Whats the point then of wearing it if you don't feel it?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I am w Mario just hideous


JMAN it's not that bad but simply doesn't reach the bar for sinking $$$$ into a purchase, at least not from my perspective.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey, Jason Statham is part of OoO!


I think he has more hair than Jason Statham.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking my new baby needs some company, just in case she gets lonely...
> 
> View attachment 15353273
> 
> ...


I vote NAY. One watch with upside down numerals is enough.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Whats the point then of wearing it if you don't feel it?


How deep does he need to go to feel it?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he has more hair than Jason Statham.


Maybe he had hair implants


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I dunno but I would have appreciated this gesture when I was 15...


Jeez. Two years seems a bit harsh for a few booby pics. And these aren't just any boobs, they're Superlative certified.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he has more hair than Jason Statham.


I still have some hair on my head. Ashes, but they are. 

And your?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That male student must be gay or something. Which 15 year old wouldn't be salivating if his 29 year old ex- Miss Kentucky teacher was going to be sending him some pics.
> 
> I know i will be enjoying those Kentucky breasts fillets.


I don't think he was complaining. His parents found them on his phone.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking my new baby needs some company, just in case she gets lonely...
> 
> View attachment 15353273
> 
> ...


Two for the price of one?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How deep does he need to go to feel it?


It all depends


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Maybe he had hair implants


Of course, they had already been implanted twice. It made me lose one Rolex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> what's a godfrey?


"Godfrey" is a term used when one quotes from his own post and named after another WUS member who quoted his own posts to keep his thread at the top of the queue. He took a lot of flak but was good natured about it. So we coined the term in his honor. An OoO requirement is one must preface a quote of one's own post by first typing "Godfrey" as a preamble.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice watch overhyped for being blue; blue watches have been around for years, and now, out of the blue, they command a premium (see what I've done here?)


Someone mention blue?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jeez. Two years seems a bit harsh for a few booby pics. And these aren't just any boobs, they're Superlative certified.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


 sentences tend to be harsh, relatively speaking - in the Western world.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Pong - minister and supreme chef at the court of the Chinese Empire from Giacomo Puccini's opera Turandot.


There is _nothing_ you can't learn in this thread.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I bet they make more money selling merchandise than ticket sales to the games.
> 
> If I ever go to Texas again, I am going to try to coincide with one game just to see the cheerleaders live.


You'll have to float a loan even to park your car at the stadium, much less buy a ticket even in the end zone. Right now I am really turned off to just about any professional sports team in the USA, the reasons which I will not elaborate.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I will say this in general Europeans dress a LOT better than most. The sense of style and so on is just there . In Europe i can detect an American from roughly 6 miles out , it is actually quite funny because we just don't blend well. At LHR I was in line at security I was behind some dude and I said Semper Fi he was like how do you know I was like "really?" he laughed and he knew but now granted active duty Marines in general you can tell by the whole demeanor and the outfit and the hair cut (no he was not in uniform ).
> 
> But then there are those Europeans w the fanny pack the satchel (some of those look great for the record ) the pants the weird ass shoes it is just too much .


The baggie jeans and tennis shoes are usually a give away.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone mention blue?


That's a lot of blue watches! I only have one 😢


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone mention blue?


And...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I bet they make more money selling merchandise than ticket sales to the games.


The merchandise store (Pro Shop) at AT&T Stadium is huge! It spans two floors and each floor is huge in of itself...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Whats the point then of wearing it if you don't feel it?


#TWSS


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I still have some hair on my head. Ashes, but they are.
> 
> And your?


LOL, i have a full head of hair, salt & pepper.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I vote NAY. One watch with upside down numerals is enough.


But there's this...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't think he was complaining. His parents found them on his phone.


Damn. How much does it take to get some privacy around here huh? Why you parents are so busy body? Cant leave a kid alone to... entertain himself?

I would have made a din at home and confronted the teacher about it. Then, I would have demanded that she continues sending pictures to me first for vetting or I will expose her


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone mention blue?


Okay, we get it. Blue is your favourite colour


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> sentences tend to be harsh, relatively speaking - in the Western world.


Yeah, people get less for manslaughter and murder....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You'll have to float a loan even to park your car at the stadium, much less buy a ticket even in the end zone. Right now I am really turned off to just about any professional sports team in the USA, the reasons which I will not elaborate.


Righty-o. I will stick to watching YouTube then.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't think he was complaining. His parents found them on his phone.


I can only imagine that conversation.

"That unholy skank corrupted my sweet innocent baby!"

"Hey honey, maybe I should pretend to be little Jimmy just to see if she will send more pics, you know, just to make the conviction stick."

"What do you mean? Why are you sending those awful pics to your phone?"

"Uh, for safekeeping dear. In case Jimmy wipes his phone."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The merchandise store (Pro Shop) at AT&T Stadium is huge! It spans two floors and each floor is huge in of itself...


That's what she said!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I can only imagine that conversation.
> 
> "That unholy skank corrupted my sweet innocent baby!"
> 
> ...


You read my mind


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's a lot of blue watches! I only have one
> 
> View attachment 15353424


For the new folks, that's what we call a Daument!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I can only imagine that conversation.
> 
> "That unholy skank corrupted my sweet innocent baby!"
> 
> ...


Just imagine what you could blackmail her for. Not that I would do something like that. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> For the new folks, that's what we call a Daument!


Indeed. I feel so deflated...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> I can only imagine that conversation.
> 
> "That unholy skank corrupted my sweet innocent baby!"
> 
> ...


Well, in France, the 15 YO became Presisent, and the immoral teacher First Lady


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, in France, the 15 YO became Presisent, and the immoral teacher First Lady


That's what happens in civilized society. 

Look who gets to be prez elsewhere!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> For the new folks, that's what we call a Daument!


I was just teaching the newbies 🧐


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nice collection. I'm even wearing my Railmaster for the second day in a row.


Tomorrow's Sunday the day of reflection.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That male student must be gay or something. Which 15 year old wouldn't be salivating if his 29 year old ex- Miss Kentucky teacher was going to be sending him some pics.
> 
> I know i will be enjoying those Kentucky breasts fillets.


I'm sure this father has saved them on his phone for when he's of age.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, in France, the 15 YO became Presisent, and the immoral teacher First Lady


Umm... 

I guess that we have stories of very old men with girls young enough to be their grand-daughters. So this is just a reverse where the man is young and the woman is old enough to be his grandmother.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm sure this father has saved them on his phone for when he's of age.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Meanwhile, the photos are with Dad for safekeeping


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So comfy it doesn't even feel like I'm wearing a watch.


Straps nice 

Great combo

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Random question bois.

Say you’re having fried chicken or a whole roast. Which part of the chicken is your favourite? 

Breast, Wings or Legs?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Random question bois.
> 
> Say you're having fried chicken or a whole roast. Which part of the chicken is your favourite?
> 
> Breast, Wings or Legs?


I'm a legs and beasts man myself. Oh wait, you talking about chicken? Same answer!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Random question bois.
> 
> Say you're having fried chicken or a whole roast. Which part of the chicken is your favourite?
> 
> Breast, Wings or Legs?


Definitely breast... wait a second, are you seeking help for chosing?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Definitely breast... wait a second, are you seeking help for chosing?


Godfrey,

How about a new thread "Which part taste better with my Rolex, Breast, Wings, or Legs?"


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Random question bois.
> 
> Say you're having fried chicken or a whole roast. Which part of the chicken is your favourite?
> 
> Breast, Wings or Legs?


I'm a breast guy. I use thighs and legs for cooking a lot of other dishes though. Wings are just wings. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I'm a legs and beasts man myself. Oh wait, you talking about chicken? Same answer!


Life is good when someone can bring both.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Life is good when someone can bring both.
> 
> View attachment 15353504


I can personally vouch for that!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But there's this...
> 
> View attachment 15353440


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

So, @mav, @Panerol Forte and @AL9C1 chose breast.

So do I. I can conclude that boys like breasts better


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Indeed. I feel so deflated...


Time for a new watch?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Until you look at real life photos.


@Panerol Forte I like what bro Dick is selling here. A very cool monochromatic look.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Bison leather is great for straps, belts and billfolds. Lots of character, supple as well as durable.











Say what?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Photo of the day...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

There is nothing like sitting on the garden terrace with a cold beer and watching the sun go down. Cheers guys!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I vote NAY. One watch with upside down numerals is enough.





5959HH said:


> I vote NAY. One watch with upside down numerals is enough.


what I was thinking


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> what I was thinking


You guys have been hanging out together too long...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> July and wearing a coat love it .
> Here 95 70% humidity no coat


Sweden appears to have a lot in common with Calgary. High today of 22C or 72F. 😐


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You'll have to float a loan even to park your car at the stadium, much less buy a ticket even in the end zone. Right now I am really turned off to just about any professional sports team in the USA, the reasons which I will not elaborate.


Not a team sport but try PBR as there's none of the problems to which you allude.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Couldn't agree more. Maybe waive at least part of the requirement of 1000 OoO posts for inclusion as a Brother of OoO if one is a Premium Member, or even require that as a prerequisite. BT, your thoughts?


Is it still possible to track post count? #nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Random question bois.
> 
> Say you're having fried chicken or a whole roast. Which part of the chicken is your favourite?
> 
> Breast, Wings or Legs?


Well since you asked... growing up with an ahole of an older brother, he always got his way. So both breasts became his. My mother who should not have allowed, cut the chicken up so the piece with the wishbone was a separate piece which was mine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Is it still possible to track post count? #nra


I haven't figured out a way....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> There is nothing like sitting on the garden terrace with a cold beer and watching the sun go down. Cheers guys!


I don't have Polish beer to drink with you, but I do have Polish Chocolate Biscuits... Cheers!










Edit: I just realized you are drinking a German beer... I'll still have my Polish Biscuits


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't have Polish beer to drink with you, but I do have Polish Chocolate Biscuits... Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 15353572
> 
> ...


Is it Polish to post a picture of a beer but not the watch face?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't have Polish beer to drink with you, but I do have Polish Chocolate Biscuits... Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 15353572
> 
> ...


I personally know the former owner of this factory, Dr. Gerard. Now the fund is the new owner and the quality of these cakes leaves much to be desired. But I'm still a distributor for this factory.

Where do you get Polish cookies from?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Is it Polish to post a picture of a beer but not the watch face?


Plain G-shock on the paw. There is nothing to boast about ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Plain G-shock on the paw. There is nothing to boast about ...


 pictures of watches in SoOoO are not about boasting just normal days.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Ok on the watch but I have to ask about the burgundy pants and freaky slippers. Please tell me you don't leave the house with any of that on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Tod's loafers =/= slippers... I'll admit it looks a bit off in the photo but that's likely due to portrait mode + iPhone "editing" and positioning

The pants aren't nearly as "vibrant"/contrasting (it's actually a dull, dark red), and I honestly didn't think Tod's could be a contentious dress point. They are quite a conservative dress shoe/loafer that I've received compliments on (and have never been questioned about shoe choice) from professionals and friends in my firm and elsewhere from LA to Chi to to Dallas to NY to London to ... you get it (i.e., Tod's are a "safe" choice and the rubber soles running up the back of the shoe are a world-known trait of the brand)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> pictures of watches in SoOoO are not about boasting just normal days.


I can't see the clock in the photo here. Just the beer ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Whats the point then of wearing it if you don't feel it?


It's like condoms, the best ones are those you don't feel...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Random question bois.
> 
> Say you're having fried chicken or a whole roast. Which part of the chicken is your favourite?
> 
> Breast, Wings or Legs?


I've always been a leg man

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's a lot of blue watches! I only have one
> 
> View attachment 15353424


One that rules them all.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Sweden appears to have a lot in common with Calgary. High today of 22C or 72F.
> 
> View attachment 15353550


Most of next week is expected to be 14-16 C.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I'm a legs and beasts man myself. Oh wait, you talking about chicken? Same answer!


You read my mind brother!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Is it Polish to post a picture of a beer but not the watch face?


No point in spilling good beer to get a head shot 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jeez. Two years seems a bit harsh for a few booby pics. And these aren't just any boobs, they're Superlative certified.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I need to see the evidence your honor


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Tod's loafers =/= slippers... I'll admit it looks a bit off in the photo but that's likely due to portrait mode + iPhone "editing" and positioning
> 
> The pants aren't nearly as "vibrant"/contrasting (it's actually a dull, dark red), and I honestly didn't think Tod's could be a contentious dress point. They are quite a conservative dress shoe/loafer that I've received compliments on (and have never been questioned about shoe choice) from professionals and friends in my firm and elsewhere from LA to Chi to to Dallas to NY to London to ... you get it (i.e., Tod's are a "safe" choice and the rubber soles running up the back of the shoe are a world-known trait of the brand)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Until you mentioned Londoners I was gonna say what do you expect from Americans when it comes fashion 

We're just joking about your taste in clothes. I basically live in jeans and fleece.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There is _nothing_ you can't learn in this thread.


THIS isn't a thread , it is a LIFESTYLE


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Bison leather is great for straps, belts and billfolds. Lots of character, supple as well as durable.


I got some bison sneakers last month. They're perfect for summer casual without being too casual.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> I'm a legs and beasts man myself. Oh wait, you talking about chicken? Same answer!


"Beasts" all yours man but hey whatever floats your boat


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> The baggie jeans and tennis shoes are usually a give away.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I never wear jeans or tennis shoes when I travel. I like to be able to vanish into the background.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I personally know the former owner of this factory, Dr. Gerard. Now the fund is the new owner and the quality of these cakes leaves much to be desired. But I'm still a distributor for this factory.
> 
> Where do you get Polish cookies from?


I bought them in a store that sells multinational brands that he imports and can only be found at his place; I bought those cookies because I was intrigued by their name, it's quite unusual for cookies


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Until you mentioned Londoners I was gonna say what do you expect front Americans when it comes fashion
> 
> We're just joking about your taste in clothes. I basically live in jeans and fleece.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I feel that, haha

Looking back at the photo, it does look over-saturated though lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> I bought them in a store that sells multinational brands that he imports and can only be found at his place; I bought those cookies because I was intrigued by their name, it's quite unusual for cookies


The name was created from the name of the first owner - Gerard Kolanowski. He created all the recipes for his biscuits practically on his own.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> I never wear jeans or tennis shoes when I travel. I like to be able to vanish into the background.


It's basically jeans or PJs for me these days. No tennis shoes though.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Tod's loafers =/= slippers... I'll admit it looks a bit off in the photo but that's likely due to portrait mode + iPhone "editing" and positioning
> 
> The pants aren't nearly as "vibrant"/contrasting (it's actually a dull, dark red), and I honestly didn't think Tod's could be a contentious dress point. They are quite a conservative dress shoe/loafer that I've received compliments on (and have never been questioned about shoe choice) from professionals and friends in my firm and elsewhere from LA to Chi to to Dallas to NY to London to ... you get it (i.e., Tod's are a "safe" choice and the rubber soles running up the back of the shoe are a world-known trait of the brand)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't blame us for your choice of strap that led to the scrutiny of your clothing; it's called the butterfly effect


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Tod's loafers =/= slippers... I'll admit it looks a bit off in the photo but that's likely due to portrait mode + iPhone "editing" and positioning
> 
> The pants aren't nearly as "vibrant"/contrasting (it's actually a dull, dark red), and I honestly didn't think Tod's could be a contentious dress point. They are quite a conservative dress shoe/loafer that I've received compliments on (and have never been questioned about shoe choice) from professionals and friends in my firm and elsewhere from LA to Chi to to Dallas to NY to London to ... you get it (i.e., Tod's are a "safe" choice and the rubber soles running up the back of the shoe are a world-known trait of the brand)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey, whatever floats your boat right bro?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Random question bois.
> 
> Say you're having fried chicken or a whole roast. Which part of the chicken is your favourite?
> 
> Breast, Wings or Legs?


Legs by far. They have the most flavor.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't blame us for your choice of strap that led to the scrutiny of your clothing; it's called the butterfly effect


Not blaming anyone, just saying it was never called into question irl and the photo over-exaggerates the color contrast.

I've made my bed, I'll lie in it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...
> 
> I guess that we have stories of very old men with girls young enough to be their grand-daughters. So this is just a reverse where the man is young and the woman is old enough to be his grandmother.


I'm a bigger fan of First Ladies like Carla Bruni...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Haven't done this for a while, good night gentlemen.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not blaming anyone, just saying it was never called into question irl and the photo over-exaggerates the color contrast.
> 
> I've made my bed, I'll lie in it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Here... feeling better?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I got some bison sneakers last month. They're perfect for summer casual without being too casual.


Godfrey, they're worth a pic


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Is it Polish to post a picture of a beer but not the watch face?


Oh, I can do both, let me turn my wrist over and...

oh dammit


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Random question bois.
> 
> Say you're having fried chicken or a whole roast. Which part of the chicken is your favourite?
> 
> Breast, Wings or Legs?


Breast, easy. Which works out well, because MrsBS likes the wings and thighs along with all their gristle. So when we bring home chicken, she dismantles it and divvies it up that way.

She also makes chicken feet once in a while. You know, the whole foot, cut off above the ankle, then boiled (I think) and heavily marinated in spicy sauce. You can buy them in containers about 10" square, holding maybe 20 feet, at the Asian grocery stores here.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I never wear jeans or tennis shoes when I travel. I like to be able to vanish into the background.


I don't like jeans anymore simply for comfort. Khakis are waaaay underrated for how comfortable they are. We used to travel in khaki-polo and jeans feel like burlap now.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Until you mentioned Londoners I was gonna say what do you expect front Americans when it comes fashion
> 
> We're just joking about your taste in clothes. I basically live in jeans and fleece.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Who's just joking? Red jeans and blue weird loafers.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I never wear jeans or tennis shoes when I travel. I like to be able to vanish into the background.


I go Merican as possible. Jeans tennis shoes ball cap and a team jersey. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey, they're worth a pic
> View attachment 15353719


Different but cool. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yay or Nay?
> 
> View attachment 15353088
> 
> ...


Nay ...

The cut open looks to be out of the place...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Not a team sport but try PBR as there's none of the problems to which you allude.


What is PBR?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> "Beasts" all yours man but hey whatever floats your boat


I like beasts!!! 










Don't judge me!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Until you look at real life photos.


Still a Nay from me mate...I cant get past looking the cutout at 4'0 clock for some reason....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Breast, easy. Which works out well, because MrsBS likes the wings and thighs along with all their gristle. So when we bring home chicken, she dismantles it and divvies it up that way.
> 
> She also makes chicken feet once in a while. You know, the whole foot, cut off above the ankle, then boiled (I think) and heavily marinated in spicy sauce. You can buy them in containers about 10" square, holding maybe 20 feet, at the Asian grocery stores here.


Too many bones

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking my new baby needs some company, just in case she gets lonely...
> 
> View attachment 15353273
> 
> ...


Yay from me mate..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Pf, since you brought up FPJ, what do you think about this one? Doesn't seem to get much love around here...
> 
> View attachment 15353292


That looks good mate... Yay from me on this. 

@ Bro PF : considering this too?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Random question bois.
> 
> Say you're having fried chicken or a whole roast. Which part of the chicken is your favourite?
> 
> Breast, Wings or Legs?


Legs and Breast....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> What is PBR?


"Beer"


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Krish47 said:


> That looks good mate... Yay from me on this.
> 
> @ Bro PF : considering this too?


No, just the quartz one


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Most of next week is expected to be 14-16 C.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Our daytime highs for the next two weeks are in the mid 20s. Nighttime lows around 10 to 12. Pretty typical for around here.

if you're mid teens by day, what are your nighttime lows?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> .


What happened we need more


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Most of next week is expected to be 14-16 C.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


How nice that would be! We got to Sweden a year ago next week and would have been returning this August for a conference that's been postponed a year. I hope it will be possible to attend next year.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Breast, easy. Which works out well, because MrsBS likes the wings and thighs along with all their gristle. So when we bring home chicken, she dismantles it and divvies it up that way.
> 
> She also makes chicken feet once in a while. You know, the whole foot, cut off above the ankle, then boiled (I think) and heavily marinated in spicy sauce. You can buy them in containers about 10" square, holding maybe 20 feet, at the Asian grocery stores here.


I could never manage the chicken feet. Tried it once. Too many knuckles, not enough meat.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Too many bones
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The bones weren't too bad. The cartilage that held them all together was the problem. Eww.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> I could never manage the chicken feet. Tried it once. Too many knuckles, not enough meat.


It baffles me, too. One time she prepped it and we took it to a friend's house. She and the other wife ate them while the other husband and I drank makgeoli and watched baseball on TV.

"They're good because they have a lot of collagen," she says. That's fine, I'm not putting a chicken's toenails in my mouth, not even if I knew its name.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> What is PBR?


Professional Bull Riding.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Saturday! 2 hr workout reward for a pretzel lunch. Too bad I didn't even think to make a beer cheese dip!
Going to the local casino tonight to celebrate my birthday and gamble for 10 minutes, in a way that hopefully won't put us at risk (gotta live a little). I think a pic with one of the rollies will be in the future.. #overdo












































Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> What happened we need more


Thought same thing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I was just teaching the newbies


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I can personally vouch for that!


Show off!

Happy for you bro.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Sweden appears to have a lot in common with Calgary. High today of 22C or 72F.
> 
> View attachment 15353550


A lot in common? Not all Calgary women are hot/blonde meatball lovers.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I never wear jeans or tennis shoes when I travel. I like to be able to vanish into the background.


Yeah. Early on in our relationship, before my wife and I traveled to France, she told me don't wear running shoes as casual wear. She lived in France for a couple years after university. She told me Europeans only wear athletic shoes when doing athletics, and it looks odd to them, and a dead giveaway of being an American.

We definitely didn't want that. Canadians are generally loved (or tolerated much better) as tourists.... 

And I've taken to that in my regular clothing/shoe choices even when not traveling. Makes sense to me.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. Early on in our relationship, before my wife and I traveled to France, she told me don't wear running shoes as casual wear. She lived in France for a couple years after university. She told me Europeans only wear athletic shoes when doing athletics, and it looks odd to them, and a dead giveaway of being an American.
> 
> We definitely didn't want that. Canadians are generally loved (or tolerated much better) as tourists....
> 
> And I've taken to that in my regular clothing/shoe choices even when not traveling. Makes sense to me.


True but climbing cobblestone streets is a lot better and easier in sneakers whatever EU folks might think .


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Haven't done this for a while, good night gentlemen.


Nice to see a woman happily pulling up her shirt.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Who's just joking? Red jeans and blue weird loafers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I met Roscoe/Cap'Custard in Sydney, he wore red pants.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I like beasts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't get her mad.

And you'd better be able to perform. Bring your A game. Or she'll be angry. And you don't want to see her angry...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Random question bois.
> 
> Say you're having fried chicken or a whole roast. Which part of the chicken is your favourite?
> 
> Breast, Wings or Legs?


Okay, I'll answer this.

Breasts and legs. Thought I could deal with a chicken that only had nice legs, but no.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Our daytime highs for the next two weeks are in the mid 20s. Nighttime lows around 10 to 12. Pretty typical for around here.
> 
> if you're mid teens by day, what are your nighttime lows?


10-12 for lows? That's quite a range.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> When I met Roscoe/Cap'Custard in Sydney, he wore red pants.


Godfrey.

And yes, Australia exists.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> What is PBR?


Professional Bull Riders...40% are now brazilians but there's none of the crap that you see in other sports.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Professional Bull Riders...40% are now brazilians but there's none of the crap that you see in other sports.


Why are they Brazilians?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well since you asked... growing up with an ahole of an older brother, he always got his way. So both breasts became his. My mother who should not have allowed, cut the chicken up so the piece with the wishbone was a separate piece which was mine.


No words


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Why are they Brazilians?


They were born in Brazil.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I haven't figured out a way....


Don't think there is a feature / function in the new site. I recall that before the migration, only @Black5 and myself passed 1,000 posts on the SoOoO. In the old OoO, it was you, @Gunnar_917 and me that went past 10,000 posts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Tod's loafers =/= slippers... I'll admit it looks a bit off in the photo but that's likely due to portrait mode + iPhone "editing" and positioning
> 
> The pants aren't nearly as "vibrant"/contrasting (it's actually a dull, dark red), and I honestly didn't think Tod's could be a contentious dress point. They are quite a conservative dress shoe/loafer that I've received compliments on (and have never been questioned about shoe choice) from professionals and friends in my firm and elsewhere from LA to Chi to to Dallas to NY to London to ... you get it (i.e., Tod's are a "safe" choice and the rubber soles running up the back of the shoe are a world-known trait of the brand)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


LOL. I am surprised you are defending your wardrobe choice...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's like condoms, the best ones are those you don't feel...


Umm... 

That's what she said?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've always been a leg man
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I know some people who just loves the legs. My dad is a drumsticks man, so no fighting there. He took the drumsticks and my brother and I shared the breast when I was younger.

I think poultry breasts were engineered for cooking.

Think of duck breast pan fried with crispy skin... yum 

Turkey at thanksgiving? Carvings from the Breasts. Most succulent part.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> "Beasts" all yours man but hey whatever floats your boat


Olga? I think he wants Olga....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Legs by far. They have the most flavor.


Do you lick them first before sinking your teeth into it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm a bigger fan of First Ladies like Carla Bruni...


She is the third wife! LOL.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you lick them first before sinking your teeth into it?











I would.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Breast, easy. Which works out well, because MrsBS likes the wings and thighs along with all their gristle. So when we bring home chicken, she dismantles it and divvies it up that way.
> 
> She also makes chicken feet once in a while. You know, the whole foot, cut off above the ankle, then boiled (I think) and heavily marinated in spicy sauce. You can buy them in containers about 10" square, holding maybe 20 feet, at the Asian grocery stores here.


They taste good if done well.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. Early on in our relationship, before my wife and I traveled to France, she told me don't wear running shoes as casual wear. She lived in France for a couple years after university. She told me Europeans only wear athletic shoes when doing athletics, and it looks odd to them, and a dead giveaway of being an American.
> 
> We definitely didn't want that. Canadians are generally loved (or tolerated much better) as tourists....
> 
> And I've taken to that in my regular clothing/shoe choices even when not traveling. Makes sense to me.


I agree, we lived in Germany for two years and saw the same... another huge giveaway of 'Murican tourists are the shorts... you almost never see Europeans wearing shorts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It baffles me, too. One time she prepped it and we took it to a friend's house. She and the other wife ate them while the other husband and I drank makgeoli and watched baseball on TV.
> 
> "They're good because they have a lot of collagen," she says. That's fine, I'm not putting a chicken's toenails in my mouth, not even if I knew its name.


The nails are cut off, no? I recall them being stumps because the nail and first digit was cut off.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I would.


Oh my god I would in front the wife. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> A lot in common? Not all Calgary women are hot/blonde meatball lovers.


Okay, not meatball but at least they like a pair of meatballs?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> When I met Roscoe/Cap'Custard in Sydney, he wore red pants.


That's okay. He is comfortable with himself


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, just the quartz one


Alright gotcha..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> And yes, Australia exists.


Really? Wasn't that some mythical island?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know some people who just loves the legs. My dad is a drumsticks man, so no fighting there. He took the drumsticks and my brother and I shared the breast when I was younger.
> 
> *I think poultry breasts were engineered for cooking.*
> 
> ...


Engineered for size, definitely, although I don't think they cook any better than they used to and their flavor is a lot more bland. I almost forgot what real chicken tasted like when I ate a real small-farm chicken recently.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Why are they Brazilians?


That was because at one time, the marketing girl thought she heard the boss say "Get a Brazilian"

That statement was misunderstood and not taken in the right context but well, the rest is history.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> They were born in Brazil.


LOL. Best answer of the day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Getting a sun tan?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really? Wasn't that some mythical island?


Yeah and I'm still waiting for my paycheck on acting...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I would.


Those Korean girls really value long slender legs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh my god I would in front the wife.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You lick your chicken legs in front of the wife?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Engineered for size, definitely, although I don't think they cook any better than they used to and their flavor is a lot more bland. I almost forgot what real chicken tasted like when I ate a real small-farm chicken recently.


I agree with you.

I recall chicken used to have very narrow breasts until they were bred for meat and in the last ten years or so, the breast meat became very thick and meaty. I find myself removing the loin or needing to slice them thinner for pan seared.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Engineered for size, definitely, although I don't think they cook any better than they used to and their flavor is a lot more bland. I almost forgot what real chicken tasted like when I ate a real small-farm chicken recently.


We buy our chicken from a local farm , night and day in-terms of flavor

same thing with store bought eggs (and muffins)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah and I'm still waiting for my paycheck on acting...


Acting? What role did you play?

Or are you acting like you are working but not working? LOL


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Radiomir evening


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> A lot in common? Not all Calgary women are hot/blonde meatball lovers.


True, our blondes all wear cowboys hats at Stampede and have an affinity for mini donuts.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> 10-12 for lows? That's quite a range.


Always cools down quite a bit at night here, even in summer. Should warm up a bit in August.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> And yes, Australia exists.


Are you sure? I mean, sure, the land _appears_ to exist, but what if the people are all just a bunch of Kiwis with a less funny accent. Change the colour of a few stars on a flag and.... viola!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

harry_flashman said:


> I agree, we lived in Germany for two years and saw the same... another huge giveaway of 'Murican tourists are the shorts... you almost never see Europeans wearing shorts.


I used to wear shorts all the time, incl during winter, until I started working overseas.... I was told I shouldn't wear shorts outside of the house.... why? Because I was older than 10 years old, lol.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Engineered for size, definitely, although I don't think they cook any better than they used to and their flavor is a lot more bland. I almost forgot what real chicken tasted like when I ate a real small-farm chicken recently.


Free range is best. Small and stringy, but very good eating.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

harry_flashman said:


> I agree, we lived in Germany for two years and saw the same... another huge giveaway of 'Murican tourists are the shorts... you almost never see Europeans wearing shorts.


Yes, very true!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh my god I would in front the wife.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And if you were truly blessed, wifey would join in!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> I agree, we lived in Germany for two years and saw the same... another huge giveaway of 'Murican tourists are the shorts... you almost never see Europeans wearing shorts.


Too bad for for them because man do I love shorts ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> True, our blondes all wear cowboys hats at Stampede and have an affinity for mini donuts.


Good for you then!

Kidding!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> To bad for for them because man do I love shorts ...


i wear what i please


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Why are they Brazilians?


Less chafing on the saddle


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> I used to wear shorts all the time, incl during winter, until I started working overseas.... I was told I shouldn't wear shorts outside of the house.... why? Because I was older than 10 years old, lol.


You will be welcomed in Australia. We wear shorts everywhere 

Some women even wear their pyjamas out to the shops.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The nails are cut off, no? I recall them being stumps because the nail and first digit was cut off.


Oh yeah, that's right - she trims their nails during cooking prep.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Hope everyone is doing well. Have had very little time to get on the forum lately (not really work related, but just doing a lot of stuff around the house and trying to be off of forums as much as I can!).


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Cheers!
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Acting? What role did you play?
> 
> Or are you acting like you are working but not working? LOL




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro Delco's got the life! A Yachtmaster and a lovely lady.

I guess that means I have 1/2 the life.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nah bro, you got a hell of a life. Enjoy it! That watch there is purttyyyy too


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Shorts... 

Last thursday i travelled to a business meeting.... first time i did not wear shorts since 17 march


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Kind of weird to wear my RMs again after 4 months


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> i wear what i please


And the Barbour gilet suits you!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You will be welcomed in Australia. We wear shorts everywhere
> 
> Some women even wear their pyjamas out to the shops.


Bogans


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume that is Karen's orange drink ? ;-)


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> I assume that is Karen's orange drink ? ;-)


Psh homie it was my girlie drink haha

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Seriously, not joking here. Seeing that we have a wide range of members here, it is not inconceivable that we have actors here too. I recall @Gunnar_917 telling me he played a minor role in an ABC or SBS TV series some time back as well. With a name like yours - Krish, you could very well be someone famous (e.g. Krish Sathaar) from Bollywood like so...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Psh homie it was my girlie drink haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


LOL. On call or something?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Seriously, not joking here. Seeing that we have a wide range of members here, it is not inconceivable that we have actors here too. I recall @Gunnar_917 telling me he played a minor role in an ABC or SBS TV series some time back as well. With a name like yours - Krish, you could very well be someone famous (e.g. Krish Sathaar) from Bollywood like so...


where is gun and tooth and merv


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Bro Dog said that Bro Gun is working.... not a valid excuse


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> where is gun and tooth and merv


Brother @Gunnar_917 is very busy with work, that much I know as I am in touch with him.

Not sure about @Toothbras. I will ask Gun as he is mates with Tooth.

I do not have @Merv's contact....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Bro Dog said that Bro Gun is working.... not a valid excuse


I will leave him to explain but what I know is that he moved to a new role not too long ago and the workload is different so much so that he hasn't got the time to post like he did previously.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will leave him to explain but what I know is that he moved to a new role not too long ago and the workload is different so much so that he hasn't got the time to post like he did previously.


can't like that


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. On call or something?


Nope. It was vodka rum pineapple and orange juice pretty much. Yum!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Deleted. 

Forget about it. I wanted to ask a question and then I worked out the answer for myself.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Nope. It was vodka rum pineapple and orange juice pretty much. Yum!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Ah... still has got alcohol in it.

Some of my doctor friends would not have alcohol if they were on call, hence why I asked.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah... still has got alcohol in it.
> 
> Some of my doctor friends would not have alcohol if they were on call, hence why I asked.


Well yeah of course I wouldn't! I'm off until a week from Monday . It was date night 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Well yeah of course I wouldn't! I'm off until a week from Monday . It was date night
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


You definitely deserved a break after all the hard work!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You definitely deserved a break after all the hard work!


Thinly veiled ******** dysfunction medicine joke. Strong work!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...
> 
> That's what she said?


Lol


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Our daytime highs for the next two weeks are in the mid 20s. Nighttime lows around 10 to 12. Pretty typical for around here.
> 
> if you're mid teens by day, what are your nighttime lows?


Not sure about the next few days when the temps are dropping, but today looks fine with highs of 17C and lows of 13C.

My preference is for around 17 so I'm fine with 17. Looking at where my relatives live my app is showing daytime temps of around 35C and tacking on the humidity I'd be very uncomfortable.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> How nice that would be! We got to Sweden a year ago next week and would have been returning this August for a conference that's been postponed a year. I hope it will be possible to attend next year.


Sounds like my life. I was asked to give a 15 min talk at a meeting in mid November but declined. Tough decision turning down a paid trip in November, but the way it looks now the CV19 will still be with us. My favorite month is May when the leaves are fresh, although if you're unlucky the temps can be around 10. August is safer.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know some people who just loves the legs. My dad is a drumsticks man, so no fighting there. He took the drumsticks and my brother and I shared the breast when I was younger.
> 
> I think poultry breasts were engineered for cooking.
> 
> ...


Maybe I've only eaten over done poultry as the beasts are always too dry.

Soft and wet is how I like em

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> I agree, we lived in Germany for two years and saw the same... another huge giveaway of 'Murican tourists are the shorts... you almost never see Europeans wearing shorts.


Well on gals I've no objection 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That was because at one time, the marketing girl thought she heard the boss say "Get a Brazilian"
> 
> That statement was misunderstood and not taken in the right context but well, the rest is history.


Second best answer of the day

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not sure about the next few days when the temps are dropping, but today looks fine with highs of 17C and lows of 13C.
> 
> My preference is for around 17 so I'm fine with 17. Looking at where my relatives live my app is showing daytime temps of around 35C and tacking on the humidity I'd be very uncomfortable.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


35C isn't a bad temp.... I lived for years at 32/33C w/85% humidity by day, with nighttime temps around 27/28C. No change, day in day out. Rained a bit each day. Never had to worry about the weather forecast.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Seriously, not joking here. Seeing that we have a wide range of members here, it is not inconceivable that we have actors here too. I recall @Gunnar_917 telling me he played a minor role in an ABC or SBS TV series some time back as well. With a name like yours - Krish, you could very well be someone famous (e.g. Krish Sathaar) from Bollywood like so...


Ohh i didn't know that about bro gun.

Mate, i 'm not an actor in any serious way.. did some acts in school and college levels. That's it .


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> 35C isn't a bad temp.... I lived for years at 32/33C w/85% humidity by day, with nighttime temps around 27/28C. No change, day in day out. Rained a bit each day. Never had to worry about the weather forecast.


Yeah but you'd be dripping sweat all day; no thanks 

I don't mind a short vacation but then I look forward to lower temps, fresh air and a fleece.

Our summer temps are probably similar but when we're lucky we get the Gulf Stream making out winter temps snowy and mild compared to when the Arctic winds predominate.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Thinly veiled ****** dysfunction medicine joke. Strong work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


LOL. Couldn't resist it, mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe I've only eaten over done poultry as the beasts are always too dry.
> 
> *Soft and wet is how I like em*
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Every man's wet dream....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe I've only eaten over done poultry as the beasts are always too dry.


Serious discussion now with respect to poultry and how to get it right. For a start, use a cooking thermometer inserted into the thickest part of the breast and make sure than you stop cooking when the temperature hits ~ 75 degrees Celsius.

Hot Tips For Cooking With A Food Thermometer - Chicken.ca

Best is to buy one which has markings for all types of meat and you won't go wrong. I have "graduated" and my eyes are now the thermometer. Perfect every time. Succulent and tender.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Ohh i didn't know that about bro gun.
> 
> Mate, i 'm not an actor in any serious way.. did some acts in school and college levels. That's it .


You sure you're not Krish Sathaar?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, I was looking at Dogbert's profile and I see that I actually do have more posts that what the box says on the side here that I have 18,707 posts. I think the last time that I lost a lot of posts in the last time we had a tear in the time & space continuum. Any of you guys have similar observations?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Marendra said:


> 35C isn't a bad temp.... I lived for years at 32/33C w/85% humidity by day, with nighttime temps around 27/28C. No change, day in day out. Rained a bit each day. Never had to worry about the weather forecast.


Jeez 

Any day over 32°C and I'm drenched whenever I'm out and about, so no thanks! If there's one thing I can't stand in Hong Kong it's the heat and humidity.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Serious discussion now with respect to poultry and how to get it right. For a start, use a cooking thermometer inserted into the thickest part of the breast and make sure than you stop cooking when the temperature hits ~ 75 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Hot Tips For Cooking With A Food Thermometer - Chicken.ca
> 
> Best is to buy one which has markings for all types of meat and you won't go wrong. I have "graduated" and my eyes are now the thermometer. Perfect every time. Succulent and tender.


Hard to take you seriously Sir Dog when you talk about "succulent and tender"!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yeah but you'd be dripping sweat all day; no thanks
> 
> I don't mind a short vacation but then I look forward to lower temps, fresh air and a fleece.
> 
> ...


I don't sweat much, so not a big deal... just prefer hot to cold. Winter limited to a fleece wouldn't be too bad. Summer in a fleece? Not so much.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Jeez
> 
> Any day over 32°C and I'm drenched whenever I'm out and about, so no thanks! If there's one thing I can't stand in Hong Kong it's the heat and humidity.


Last time I was in HK was about '98 I think. I used to like flying into the old airport... thinking I could look in the apartment windows to see what folks were watching on tv.

oh ya, it was humid. But I preferred it to -40C in winter, so there's that.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Marendra said:


> Last time I was in HK was about '98 I think. I used to like flying into the old airport... thinking I could look in the apartment windows to see what folks were watching on tv.
> 
> oh ya, it was humid. But I preferred it to -40C in winter, so there's that.


The old Kai Tak Airport was EXTREMELY close to where I live, used to hear all the planes passing nearby. And yeah there's hardly any need for a telephoto lens to take close-up photos of planes...

I'm a winter person myself, -30 feels "fresh" to me


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, I was looking at Dogbert's profile and I see that I actually do have more posts that what the box says on the side here that I have 18,707 posts. I think the last time that I lost a lot of posts in the last time we had a tear in the time & space continuum. Any of you guys have similar observations?
> 
> View attachment 15354332


Indeed, there is a slight difference between the post count under your avatar and the one in your profile; I think the one in your profile consists of all the replies, included the ones that were deleted by the mods. Reactions if a fancy word for likes


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

You don't have to live in Hong Kong to get hot. The second day here is around 30C and it is no longer going to last. It's good that the temperature drops to 16-18C at night, because an evaporator would be made at home.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You sure you're not Krish Sathaar?


ha ha....Absolutely not mate


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Hard to take you seriously Sir Dog when you talk about "succulent and tender"!


Like


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> 35C isn't a bad temp.... I lived for years at 32/33C w/85% humidity by day, with nighttime temps around 27/28C. No change, day in day out. Rained a bit each day. Never had to worry about the weather forecast.


Weather forecast: "Crap today. Same crap tomorrow."


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like


I also want it like that!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> I don't sweat much, so not a big deal... just prefer hot to cold. Winter limited to a fleece wouldn't be too bad. Summer in a fleece? Not so much.


I prefer hot also. Really not a fan of cold. Pretty miserable. Usually comfortable enough until about 93f. Our humidity is always ridiculous usually over 70%. It was 92 yesterday and was tolerable compared to earlier this week when it was 94-96.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> *I prefer hot also. Really not a fan of cold. Pretty miserable*. Usually comfortable enough until about 93f. Our humidity is always ridiculous usually over 70%. It was 92 yesterday and was tolerable compared to earlier this week when it was 94-96.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This hot? You won't be miserable....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This hot? You won't be miserable....


At least she's appropriately dressed...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe the leg men who replied to PF's query has been underserved...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Indeed, there is a slight difference between the post count under your avatar and the one in your profile; I think the one in your profile consists of all the replies, included the ones that were deleted by the mods. Reactions if a fancy word for likes


Reactions includes likes and your post being quoted also.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I think one picture of Erin is not enough.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Reactions includes likes and your post being quoted also.


BT, it's the alerts that combine both, the reactions are only likes


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> I like beasts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the idea that she is so tough that she doesn't need to wear any armor or protective clothing, yet....sneakers?

Sigh, comic book heroes are gonna really take a costume nosedive in current culture. Used to be only the fittest amongst us was worthy of a costume, but now Captain BeerGut(TM) and Lady Thunder Thighs (TM) reign supreme.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

delco714 said:


>


Pssst...that's wife speak for "stop taking pics of your damned watch!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If you're not an Erin fan, there's this...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Pssst...that's wife speak for "stop taking pics of your damned watch!"


What if I told you it was her idea 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Olga? I think he wants Olga....


Olga's are hot too...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> You'll have to float a loan even to park your car at the stadium, much less buy a ticket even in the end zone. Right now I am really turned off to just about any professional sports team in the USA, the reasons which I will not elaborate.


Well, this might be related then. 59, you already know this but for the benefit of others, Dak Prescott (Cowboys quarterback) just turned down a contract with $110 million in _guaranteed_ money! (Unlike baseball contracts, football contracts are not fully guaranteed except for a specified portion...)

He's getting raked over the coals by lots of fans for being too greedy; not many people are blaming Jerry Jones for once...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> What if I told you it was her idea
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


You truly married well then!

How's about another shot, wearing matching Harry Potter t-shirts next?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread needs more Tiffany...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You truly married well then!
> 
> How's about another shot, wearing matching Harry Potter t-shirts next?


Oh, I'm sure that's easy enough to arrange 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> The old Kai Tak Airport was EXTREMELY close to where I live, used to hear all the planes passing nearby. And yeah there's hardly any need for a telephoto lens to take close-up photos of planes...
> 
> I'm a winter person myself, -30 feels "fresh" to me


I remember flying into the old HK airport for the first time ever when I was 5 or 6. The plane was so close to these buildings, I could almost see people's faces and what they were watching on TV.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Olga's are hot too...


If you mean a lot of hot spots on her skin due to over-exposeure, sure!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I remember flying into the old HK airport for the first time ever when I was 5 or 6. The plane was so close to these buildings, I could almost see people's faces and what they were watching on TV.


That's true. I remember pilots saying it's one of the most demanding airports in the world for landing.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> If you mean a lot of hot spots on her skin due to over-exposeure, sure!


Maybe they were trying to add extra lighting to make those crappy watches behind her look better.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Olga's are hot too...


I had in mind a big woman of maybe 16 stones and braided blonde hair in a maid dress


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Maybe they were trying to add extra lighting to make those crappy watches behind her look better.


And DAMN that display case needs a good cleaning!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You truly married well then!
> 
> How's about another shot, wearing matching Harry Potter t-shirts next?


No, how about wearing Gryffendor scarves and wielding wands?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I had in mind a big woman of maybe 16 stones and braided blonde hair in a maid dress


With a riveted cast iron bra and a helmet with horns?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> With a riveted cast iron bra and a helmet with horns?


You got the idea!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I prefer hot also. Really not a fan of cold. Pretty miserable. Usually comfortable enough until about 93f. Our humidity is always ridiculous usually over 70%. It was 92 yesterday and was tolerable compared to earlier this week when it was 94-96.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yup, at 94-96, I might even wear shorts.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, this might be related then. 59, you already know this but for the benefit of others, Dak Prescott (Cowboys quarterback) just turned down a contract with $110 million in _guaranteed_ money! (Unlike baseball contracts, football contracts are not fully guaranteed except for a specified portion...)
> 
> He's getting raked over the coals by lots of fans for being too greedy; not many people are blaming Jerry Jones for once...


The jokes started soon as Mahomes signed his $500M deal (which wasn't fully guaranteed).... Dak turns down $1B deal etc. I guess the jokes weren't that far off.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.

*A:










B:








*

Don't let their relative sizes influence you. "Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain!!"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.
> 
> *A:
> 
> ...


Going w B the VC looks too plain to me ..almost loses that sub dial but would need to see it in real life


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.
> 
> *A:
> 
> ...


Neither for me. Dress watches have to look plain for me, and even then I hardly take on a liking to them.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Going w B the VC looks too plain to me ..almost loses that sub dial but would need to see it in real life


Same as Jman for the same reason, plus the Lange looks really nice.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Yup, at 94-96, I might even wear shorts.


Godfrey

To be faaaaaaair, I've been back in Calgary for three years now, so I'd probably get heat stroke from a cloudy day in the mid 80s. Lol. Blood thickened up.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.
> 
> *A:
> 
> ...


A for me. That model is in platinum, correct? I like the simpler look.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Neither for me. Dress watches have to look plain for me, and even then I hardly take on a liking to them.


Godfrey

If I ever decide to really add a dress watch to my collection, I'd probably go with a Tank or a Reverso and call it a day.

A Lange will be nice, but sinking that much dough in a watch is, I don't know, too rich for my blood?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.
> 
> *A:
> 
> ...


MrsBS says VC. Simpler = better in her eyes.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> If I ever decide to really add a dress watch to my collection, I'd probably go with a Tank or a Reverso and call it a day.
> 
> A Lange will be nice, but sinking that much dough in a watch is, I don't know, too rich for my blood?


Similar to my train of thought. I don't want to spend a lot of money on a watch I wouldn't wear too often.

(and I say this while also admitting how much I like the Cellini range)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.
> 
> *A:
> 
> ...


Hey guys, long time no see. Love both these watches but I'd have to go B - Lange between these two. However, I really like this version of the VC with the guilloche dial. I think that would be a tougher decision for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> BT, it's the alerts that combine both, the reactions are only likes


Thx for correction... I was thinking of alerts as you said.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Similar to my train of thought. I don't want to spend a lot of money on a watch I wouldn't wear too often.
> 
> (and I say this while also admitting how much I like the Cellini range)


Exactly! No point spending so much on a watch that seldom gets worn.

Now about the Cellini line... I still don't know. While it's not Lange or VC money, a simple time only Cellini is still almost $15,000 (over $3,000 more than a Tank Louis in Rose gold), so I'm not sure if I'll go with Rolex on a simple dress watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Exactly! No point spending so much on a watch that seldom gets worn.
> 
> Now about the Cellini line... I still don't know. While it's not Lange or VC money, a simple time only Cellini is still almost $15,000 (over $3,000 more than a Tank Louis in Rose gold), so I'm not sure if I'll go with Rolex on a simple dress watch.


Right, I'm perpetually on the fence about them. Didn't really care until I got to handle one, then I thought it was great. I never liked the previous generation of rectangular models but these are handsome watches. And even at low five figures, they're still Rolex's cheapest gold watches. But, damn, that's a bundle and a half to let sit in the box most days of the year. A gold PVD solar Seiko would make more sense in dollar-per-wrist-time.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> A for me. That model is in platinum, correct? I like the simpler look.


Yup, Pt.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Daytona Sunday!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Right, I'm perpetually on the fence about them. Didn't really care until I got to handle one, then I thought it was great. I never liked the previous generation of rectangular models but these are handsome watches. And even at low five figures, they're still Rolex's cheapest gold watches. But, damn, that's a bundle and a half to let sit in the box most days of the year. A gold PVD solar Seiko would make more sense in dollar-per-wrist-time.


Nah, I would go with anything gold plated or PVD. The finish never last. I'd rather go white or rose gold. Especially for a watch that doesn't get worn often.

Can you imagine bedding the watch for that special event and find out it's now a half and half gold/not quite gold piece of junk?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, Pt.


I like the back









Front almost too restrained a bit more texture on the dial would help a lot


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, long time no see. Love both these watches but I'd have to go B - Lange between these two. However, I really like this version of the VC with the guilloche dial. I think that would be a tougher decision for me.


the textured dial is magnificent yet utterly useless for me...the watch that is


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.
> 
> *A:
> 
> ...


Both have pros and cons, but B.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Daytona Sunday!


Where's Alessandra??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Remember that Ultraman Speedy we were talking about some time ago? I thought it looked nice but didn't like the the Ultraman reference - childish and all - but maybe passable as a watch to wear.

BUT - look at this:









That is a deal breaker if I've ever seen one!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Remember that Ultraman Speedy we were talking about some time ago? I thought it looked nice but didn't like the the Ultraman reference - childish and all - but maybe passable as a watch to wear.
> 
> BUT - look at this:
> 
> ...


Can't even click like!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Can't even click like!


Your non-like post is worth a like!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for liking my liking of your non-like post, Bro Dick. 

And if you like my liking of your liking of my liking your non-like post, I won't continue this silliness.

For example, I won't say thank you for liking my liking of your liking of my liking your non-like post. Because that would be silly.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.
> 
> *A:
> 
> ...


This time I'll play. Big B

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Same as Jman for the same reason, plus the Lange looks really nice.


And we yet to see the backside; often the best side.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This hot? You won't be miserable....
> 
> View attachment 15354460


Yep. And this is why hot climates are better. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you're not an Erin fan, there's this...
> 
> View attachment 15354644
> 
> ...


Can't like this. Where's the beef?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Can't like this. Where's the beef?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Cheaper to buy by the kilo and fatten up on home cooking 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, long time no see. Love both these watches but I'd have to go B - Lange between these two. However, I really like this version of the VC with the guilloche dial. I think that would be a tougher decision for me.


Too much sugar in sugar ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Seriously, not joking here. Seeing that we have a wide range of members here, it is not inconceivable that we have actors here too. I recall @Gunnar_917 telling me he played a minor role in an ABC or SBS TV series some time back as well. With a name like yours - Krish, you could very well be someone famous (e.g. Krish Sathaar) from Bollywood like so...


I continue to suspect PF might own a small country, maybe Liechtenstein?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Too much sugar in sugar ...


Is this a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> can't like that


There can be no excuse for a reduction in OoO participation, particularly work related activities. Of course easy for a couple of old retired bums like you me to say that.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.
> 
> *A:
> 
> ...


Neither of the two. And since I often wear shirts, I would bet on one of these two.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I continue to suspect PF might own a small country, maybe Liechtenstein?


I'm sure Liechtenstein is big enough to hold an S'OoO gtg.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Is this a good thing or a bad thing?


I prefer simpler dials. Filing is Breguet's specialty, and here I bet on the model 5157 with manual winding or 5177 in the machine.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Reactions includes likes and your post being quoted also.


Sometimes there can be a vast difference between a post being liked and the post of an OP being quoted.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I gotta tell yah, tooling around town in a white VW Jetta rental wearing a white watch is kinda emasculating...









But I can Butch it up


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Olga's are hot too...


Her head is a third of her body mass...es no bueno!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.
> 
> *A:
> 
> ...


Unlike your last survey when I turned up my nose and said neither, in this case I would say both. But if only allowed one, go with B, the Lange Up/Down.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I continue to suspect PF might own a small country, maybe Liechtenstein?


I was thinking Latvia. Might be why he never shows his face....

WARNING NERD ALERT!!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Transplants from Mrs BSF's garden to our new balcony...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Thx for correction... I was thinking of alerts as you said.


#neverreadahead


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I was thinking Latvia. Might be why he never shows his face....
> 
> WARNING NERD ALERT!!!!


You get a Big like!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Her head is a third of her body mass...es no bueno!


I can't unsee it now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Unlike your last survey when I turned up my nose and said neither, in this case I would say both. But if only allowed one, go with B, the Lange Up/Down.


#Godfrey: A better comparison might be between the VC and Lange below rather than the Up/Down.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Her head is a third of her body mass...es no bueno!


She seemed much hotter as a Bond girl in Quantum of Boredom.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I was thinking Latvia. Might be why he never shows his face....
> 
> WARNING NERD ALERT!!!!


Latvia too large. Maybe Kaliningrad if you're thinking of E Europe.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Neither of the two. And since I often wear shirts, I would bet on one of these two.


Between those two, I would definitely go with the VC over the PP. nor even close.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks for liking my liking of your non-like post, Bro Dick.
> 
> And if you like my liking of your liking of my liking your non-like post, I won't continue this silliness.
> 
> For example, I won't say thank you for liking my liking of your liking of my liking your non-like post. Because that would be silly.


Okie dokie


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Okie dokie


10/10 gif.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Transplants from Mrs BSF's garden to our new balcony...
> 
> View attachment 15355031
> 
> ...


Pretty pretty There are such in my garden.








And the toad will be found.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.
> 
> *A:
> 
> ...


B by a far margin.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I like the back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would go Cellini before the VC.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Nah, I would go with anything gold plated or PVD. The finish never last. I'd rather go white or rose gold. Especially for a watch that doesn't get worn often.
> 
> Can you imagine bedding the watch for that special event and find out it's now a half and half gold/not quite gold piece of junk?


Yup, that's right, too. PVD is a long ways away from "gold-filled" like my dad's watch is. It took a lot of desk days - but not _that_ many - to wear through my Rado's PVD (the steel one with gold PVD, not the nearly-scratchproof "Hardmetal" one); and my grandpa's two-tone Seiko looks pretty rough too, truth be told. Such is the price to play in metal colors besides plain steel.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Cheaper to buy by the kilo and fatten up on home cooking
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Ah room to grow. I got ya. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I gotta tell yah, tooling around town in a white VW Jetta rental wearing a white watch is kinda emasculating...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a like for using butch. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey: A better comparison might be between the VC and Lange below rather than the Up/Down.


Yes, you're absolutely right but for some unknown reason, the nibbled "6" bugs me a lot more than the partially-nibbled "5" on the Up/Down. Ok with the latter but deal breaker with the former. Go figure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Neither of the two. And since I often wear shirts, I would bet on one of these two.


I might be ok with the VC but generally not a yellow gold guy...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I might be ok with the VC but generally not a yellow gold guy...


The VC is in rose gold. And you prefer white?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> The VC is in rose gold. And you prefer white?


Yes, I meant to say white metal. SS, WG and Pt are all ok.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I might be ok with the VC but generally not a yellow gold guy...


I really couldn't imagine being in a city like NY with so many great watch shops. I've got 3 Rolex ADs within about 40miles of me and no dedicated watch shops. No Panerai dealers in the state so that would have to be ordered for sure. We don't even have gray dealers or ADs that take trade ins. Couple places that sell used watches that are more pawn shops than anything. The one time there was an exp2 in the case I really had no idea was a rarity. Flip side is we have an abundance of gun shops. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I really couldn't imagine being in a city like NY with so many great watch shops. I've got 3 Rolex ADs within about 40miles of me and no dedicated watch shops. No Panerai dealers in the state so that would have to be ordered for sure. We don't even have gray dealers or ADs that take trade ins. Couple places that sell used watches that are more pawn shops than anything. The one time there was an exp2 in the case I really had no idea was a rarity. Flip side is we have an abundance of gun shops.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I judge a city by how many high-quality "gentlemen's clubs" they have. Dunno about your city but I will personally research it once a vaccine is available, if you want.

Wanna ride shotgun?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, I meant to say white metal. SS, WG and Pt are all ok.


I understand you, but the truth is gold from the dawn of time was the yellow ... 

Anyway, ask the women which color of gold turns them on?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I judge a city by how many high-quality "gentlemen's clubs" they have. Dunno about your city but I will personally research it once a vaccine is available, if you want.
> 
> Wanna ride shotgun?


Don't forget we have bourbon street. Lol. But I'm still game for shotgun. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's not easy being a small business owner these days. So many things to think about and so many hoops to jump through...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.
> 
> *A:
> 
> ...


B, but you know I have a sweet spot for Lange


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A familiar sight in the neighborhood...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, long time no see. Love both these watches but I'd have to go B - Lange between these two. However, I really like this version of the VC with the guilloche dial. I think that would be a tougher decision for me.


Hey Kiwi, good to see you back


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A familiar sight in the neighborhood...
> 
> View attachment 15355093


First of all, it's about the people in your country of McD burgers and KFC wings.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Serious discussion now with respect to poultry and how to get it right. For a start, use a cooking thermometer inserted into the thickest part of the breast and make sure than you stop cooking when the temperature hits ~ 75 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Hot Tips For Cooking With A Food Thermometer - Chicken.ca
> 
> Best is to buy one which has markings for all types of meat and you won't go wrong. I have "graduated" and my eyes are now the thermometer. Perfect every time. Succulent and tender.


Cooking thermometer is a must, and fast-read one really helps.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> I gotta tell yah, tooling around town in a white VW Jetta rental...


Ew...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I understand you, but the truth is gold from the dawn of time was the yellow ...
> 
> Anyway, ask the women which color of gold turns them on?


True...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sorry, but I had to delete this post for legal reasons.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, you're absolutely right but for some unknown reason, the nibbled "6" bugs me a lot more than the partially-nibbled "5" on the Up/Down. Ok with the latter but deal breaker with the former. Go figure.
> 
> View attachment 15355063


For whatever reason my eye passes over the nibbled 6 on the 1815 without even noticing it. Interesting how some features turn us off. In reality the VC that you featured is probably more visually appealing to me than either the plain 1815 or the Up/Down. However the Lange is overall my favorite of all of the higher end watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I might be ok with the VC but generally not a yellow gold guy...


+1. I prefer the understated aspects of White Gold and am especially partial to Platinum.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice pic @mario1971 but you better remove it because it's against the rules to put up such a photo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I judge a city by how many high-quality "gentlemen's clubs" they have. Dunno about your city but I will personally research it once a vaccine is available, if you want.
> 
> Wanna ride shotgun?


Big Al would ride shotgun and provide protection as well. We don't call NOLA "Sin City" for nothing.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice pic @mario1971, ale lepiej go usunąć, ponieważ jest to sprzeczne z zasadami, aby umieścić takie zdjęcie.


Ok. I didn't know it was not allowed here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I understand you, but the truth is gold from the dawn of time was the yellow ...
> 
> Anyway, ask the women which color of gold turns them on?


You're confusing gold as a turn on for women when it's really diamonds.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> B, but you know I have a sweet spot for Lange


Same malady as I.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Got a like for using butch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We suthurn' types gotta stick together!

Enjoying my new corn cob pipe!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ew...


I said it was a rental!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> First of all, it's about the people in your country of McD burgers and KFC wings.


Latest and greatest in the US is now Burger King that has just fine tuned the diet of their cows by reducing flatulence with resultant improvement with climate change. Expect the glaciers to immediately stop melting and global temperatures to fall.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> I said it was a rental!


Ew... Ew...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Latest and greatest in the US is now Burger King that has just fine tuned the diet of their cows by reducing flatulence with resultant improvement with climate change. Expect the glaciers to immediately stop melting and global temperatures to fall.


The only time I ever had a burger king sandwich - it's nasty! All evening I was bouncing mustard and sauce ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Latest and greatest in the US is now Burger King that has just fine tuned the diet of their cows by reducing flatulence with resultant improvement with climate change. Expect the glaciers to immediately stop melting and global temperatures to fall.


Tbh, our first fast food pick these days is BK and their "Impossible" veggie burgers and breakfast croissants. Not being a shill, either.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Ok. I didn't know it was not allowed here.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I would go Cellini before the VC.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think I would as well. VC is very nice, but the Rolex is more than I'd need... a thinking man's VC!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Cooking pheasant tonight....

had the dartagnan uncured apple smoked bacon for breakfast- best feckin bacon i have ever had, not too pricey at $32ish for 2+ lbs


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pool temp 92 so nice .....not


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> I would go Cellini before the VC.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I love the Rolex brand, but they can't make a good formal watch. And Cellini is weak compared to VC, ALS, Breguet or JLC. I know it's a great brand, but they just don't know each other on strikte suit watches.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Both dressy hand crankers.
> 
> *A:
> 
> ...


I'd be happy with either, but I can't say no the Lange.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I judge a city by how many high-quality "gentlemen's clubs" they have. Dunno about your city but I will personally research it once a vaccine is available, if you want.
> 
> Wanna ride shotgun?


Are GC's closed in Louisiana?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Done


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@BigSeikoFan

Is the one you like ?
Really dig it


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

My local ad has an airking in the display... Hard Pass!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> @BigSeikoFan
> 
> Is the one you like ?
> Really dig it


You know, I was originally thinking about the domed bezel version but now that I've seen your pic, I'm not so sure.

The fluted bezel matches the diagonal hatching pretty well, but not sure how the bezel goes with the oyster bracelet. Argh.

All that said, it still might work better than this.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You know, I was originally thinking about the domed bezel version but now that I've seen your pic, I'm not so sure.
> 
> The fluted bezel looks to match the diagonal hatching pretty well...
> 
> ...


Hmm.

I dunno, I think JMan's pic is tweaked to make the dial pattern even bolder. It doesn't look so drastic in the image you posted, probably more like you'll see it in real life.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You know, I was originally thinking about the domed bezel version but now that I've seen your pic, I'm not so sure.
> 
> The fluted bezel looks to match the diagonal hatching pretty well...
> 
> ...


The flute works best


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> The flute works best


Boot camp storytime...

So my DI apparently had a couple friends in the band and they came to visit one night just after lights out. We could hear them in the duty hut. He called me in to speak with them.

They asked me how I was doing, what I needed to work on (pullups), stuff like that. One played sax and the other played flute. The flute guy asked me what I played. "Tuba, sir!" I said. He said, "Well, that's too bad. Because with a flute, when you're with a girl, you can take your flute and work it in there like this... Can't do that with a tuba, can you?"

I go, "With a tuba, sir, what I can do is lay her down, turn the tuba over, put the bell over her hips, and play real low notes and make her vibrate real deep, sir!"

Both of the band guys were_ speechless_. The DI was leaning back in his chair and said with a toothy grin, "You're a sick m****cker, you know that?"

"Yes sir! Tuba player, sir!"

"Get outta here, go back to bed"

"Aye sir!"

(PS: no kidding, I've done that, way back in junior drum corps during a really slow rehearsal day)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Exercise, anyone?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Getting there...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/comments/hue7vn

Part of the abstract:


> The patient was then prescribed Quercinex, a nebulized formula of quercetin-(cyclodextrin) (20 mg/mL) and N-acetylcysteine (100 mg/mL) three times daily for 14 days by physicians at Envita Medical Center for continued COVID-19 respiratory symptoms. Following 30 minutes after each nebulization treatment, the patient experienced immediate deep breathing relief that lasted for multiple hours. Within the following 48 hours after the first treatment, respiratory symptoms continued to diminish and resolve quickly. Finally, post-treatment follow-up chest X-rays revealed no pulmonary fibrosis (scarring) and clear lung fields.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice pic @mario1971 but you better remove it because it's against the rules to put up such a photo.


What did I miss?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> What did I miss?


Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> What did I miss?


Just a pic.....of a certain type.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just a pic.....of a sharp thing of a certain type.


Eww... no dick pics please.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't ask, don't tell.


Speaking of asking, did you make any ice cream with your new machine?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of asking, did you make any ice cream with your new machine?


Not yet! Unfortunately the supermarkets are having an ice cream war and prices have never been so low for special flavours!!! The missus said that there is no need to waste the energy to make ice cream when it is so cheap.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Just a pic.....of a certain type.





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't ask, don't tell.





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Eww... no dick pics please.


Is this like a "don't kiss and tell" kind of thing...EWW!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of asking, did you make any ice cream with your new machine?





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not yet! Unfortunately the supermarkets are having an ice cream war and prices have never been so low for special flavours!!! The missus said that there is no need to waste the energy to make ice cream when it is so cheap.


Which begs the question - where are we landing on those nice watch photos from your new camera bro PF?

My neck is getting longer by the day...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not yet! Unfortunately the supermarkets are having an ice cream war and prices have never been so low for special flavours!!! The missus said that there is no need to waste the energy to make ice cream when it is so cheap.


Bro Dog, you tell the missus that we, at OoO, chose to make our own ice cream not because it is easy, but because it is haaaard!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Which begs the question - where are we landing on those nice watch photos from your new camera bro PF?
> 
> My neck is getting longer by the day...


I don't know Bro Dick, this whole confinement, partial confinement, self imposed confinement, _Groundhog Day _thingy, got me a little lazy; anything that requires a little bit of mental effort is automatically postponed to the next day; the only intellectual activity I am having right now is interacting with my highly intellectual OoO brothers, and letting them do the thinking, hence why I asked their opinion for the FPJ. Now, any suggestions for breakfast?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dog, you tell the missus that we, at OoO, chose to make our own ice cream not because it is easy, but because it is haaaard!


Did anyone notice how Lyndon Johnson seems absorbed in his own bubble? I bet he was already planning for the Dallas trip


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know Bro Dick, this whole confinement, partial confinement, self imposed confinement, _Groundhog Day _thingy, got me a little lazy; anything that requires a little bit of mental effort is automatically postponed to the next day; the only intellectual activity I am having right now is interacting with my highly intellectual OoO brothers, and letting them do the thinking, hence why I asked their opinion for the FPJ. Now, any suggestions for breakfast?


I've skipped breakfast for almost two decades so I'm perhaps the last person on SoOoO for breakfast advice. These days breakfast for me is a good cup of black coffee and that's it.

Before that though, a simple toast with a bit of butter and salt was my breakfast of choice.

We have been getting new cases everyday here in Hong Kong in the past week after having zero cases for a couple weeks...so yeah, confinement sucks big time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dog, you tell the missus that we, at OoO, chose to make our own ice cream not because it is easy, but because it is haaaard!


The good lady will say "You guys must be stupid. There is an easy way and yet you make your lives difficult."

Then she will follow up by saying. "Those people are bad influence."


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Latest and greatest in the US is now Burger King that has just fine tuned the diet of their cows by reducing flatulence with resultant improvement with climate change. Expect the glaciers to immediately stop melting and global temperatures to fall.


I thought that the greatest climate effect was from their farts 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Latest and greatest in the US is now Burger King that has just fine tuned the diet of their cows by reducing flatulence with resultant improvement with climate change. Expect the glaciers to immediately stop melting and global temperatures to fall.


Had Burger King here decades before the first McDs

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Pool temp 92 so nice .....not


I'll ship over some of our lake water 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You know, I was originally thinking about the domed bezel version but now that I've seen your pic, I'm not so sure.
> 
> The fluted bezel matches the diagonal hatching pretty well, but not sure how the bezel goes with the oyster bracelet. Argh.
> 
> ...


That one's unique with Chrono24 on the dial!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I've skipped breakfast for almost two decades so I'm perhaps the last person on SoOoO for breakfast advice. These days breakfast for me is a good cup of black coffee and that's it.
> 
> Before that though, a simple toast with a bit of butter and salt was my breakfast of choice.
> 
> We have been getting new cases everyday here in Hong Kong in the past week after having zero cases for a couple weeks...so yeah, confinement sucks big time.


Yeah. Heard on the radio yesterday that HK had over 100 in one day.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I need to get a new trip advisor










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> What did I miss?


You act like my woman when I come home without money, papers and shirt in the morning, and I don't remember what I was doing and where I got the new tattoo on my chest. 

Do you remember the movie Kac Vegas?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> You act like my woman when I come home without money, papers and shirt in the morning, and I don't remember what I was doing and where I got the new tattoo on my chest.
> 
> Do you remember the movie Kac Vegas?


If you mean "The Hangover", yeah.
Not that I EVER got that drunk...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yeah. Heard on the radio yesterday that HK had over 100 in one day.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


And the local news media is acting like it's Armageddon...

The world has gone bananas.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I need to get a new trip advisor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes this blows a lot. Our summers here as you know are painfully hot and muggy but better than rain and freezing your nuts off.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From Mrs. BSF...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Mrs. BSF...
> 
> View attachment 15355877


Except it is not WWII but the Algerian/ French war can tell it is a French soldier by the helmet and not because of mines because of rescuing the donkey from starvation  aside from that all good


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Except it is not WWII but the Algerian/ French war can tell it is a French soldier by the helmet and not because of mines because of rescuing the donkey from starvation  aside from that all good


There is nothing you can't learn in the thread!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Mrs. BSF...
> 
> View attachment 15355877


Never a truer nor wiser words ever spoken in SoOoO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Mrs. BSF...
> 
> View attachment 15355877


Well even if it did it wouldn't kill everyone as they are practicing social distancing. I hate parables that are
Inaccurate.

The true story :
1958, during the Algerian War (i.e., a war for independence waged against French forces in Colonial Algeria). And it depicts a starving donkey that was rescued by a member of the French Foreign Legion who carried it back to his base, where the animal was nursed back to health, given the name "Bambi," and adopted as a unit mascot


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Lume anyone?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not everyone's cup of tea but I'm ok with this tea.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And then there's coffee...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lume anyone?
> 
> View attachment 15355981


Where's the 12 and the 3?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And then there's coffee...
> 
> View attachment 15356013


Much better


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Probably the mood I'm in but has been my daily wearer for couple weeks


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Had to check to make sure I hadn't pulled a 59.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I need to get a new trip advisor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a location that I can pronounce. A three-letter word should not have three syllables.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Except it is not WWII but the Algerian/ French war can tell it is a French soldier by the helmet and not because of mines because of rescuing the donkey from starvation  aside from that all good


Rescuing the donkey from starvation or the soldier?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Where's the 12 and the 3?
> View attachment 15356076


Where's your cyclops?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


>


He was one of the best ever. Even his speaking parts were hilarious.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And then there's coffee...
> 
> View attachment 15356013


Morning!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> He was one of the best ever. Even his speaking parts were hilarious.


Noooooooooo.... you grabbed my 15000


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Specifically 0:48 --


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> He was one of the best ever. Even his speaking parts were hilarious.


A very non-chalant 59!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where's your cyclops?


LOL don't have one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today's choice.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> He was one of the best ever. Even his speaking parts were hilarious.


Good 59.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Noooooooooo.... you grabbed my 15000


Oops, for some reason I thought it had already happened. Fred Astaire is celebrating for no reason, but I think just being Fred Astaire is reason enough.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@Jason71 Can you corroborate?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes


He was amazing.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Specifically 0:48 --


Or


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good morning!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought that the greatest climate effect was from their farts
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's what I just said: Cow flatulence is a major cause of climate change, if not the only causative factor. I therefore nominate Burger King for the science Nobel Prize. Maybe the peace Nobel Prize as well since Burger King's effort to effect climate change will no doubt bring about world peace as well.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> @Jason71 Can you corroborate?


Now that the dust has settled after the launch, and I get to see it driven by regular guys (not Leno), in a regular environment, I can say that I prefer the C7


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes


Nice try.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> He was one of the best ever. Even his speaking parts were hilarious.


Nice '59. Well done.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now that the dust has settled after the launch, and I get to see it driven by regular guys (not Leno), in a regular environment, I can say that I prefer the C7


I like how he said, "In this, and in this gesture, General Motor's built 2020's number one automotive hot take: 'The Corvette is no longer for boomers.'"

Oh, and introducing me to the term, "gunt."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> LOL don't have one.


Don't need one either.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I like how he said, "In this, and in this gesture, General Motor's built 2020's number one automotive hot take: 'The Corvette is no longer for boomers.'"


I read one of the comments that was spot on: the boomers can't get in and out of it, and the millenials can't afford it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I read one of the comments that was spot on: the boomers can't get in and out of it, and the millenials can't afford it


tr00f


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> tr00f


????


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> ????


"Truth"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Is anyone else bugged by these tennis shoes?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Is anyone else bugged by these tennis shoes?
> View attachment 15356198


Before this photo was released, there was information that the content was intended for people over 18 years of age. Haven't seen it here before.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Is anyone else bugged by these tennis shoes?
> View attachment 15356198


Shoes? Tennis shoes? What tennis shoes?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Is anyone else bugged by these tennis shoes?
> View attachment 15356198


What shoes? 
I only see tan lines.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Shoes? Tennis shoes? What tennis shoes?


#nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Before this photo was released, there was information that the content was intended for people over 18 years of age. Haven't seen it here before.


Yeah me either


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah me either


This is some kind of "auto sex censorship"?

I wonder how it works?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Is anyone else bugged by these tennis shoes?
> View attachment 15356198


Is this a shoe advertisement or one for photoshopping legs

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> This is some kind of "auto sex censorship"?
> 
> I wonder how it works?


Badly?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Is anyone else bugged by these tennis shoes?
> View attachment 15356198


I'm kinda bugged by the hoodie.

Love the tanline though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Before this photo was released, there was information that the content was intended for people over 18 years of age. Haven't seen it here before.


First time I've seen it.

I always laugh when I see such warnings. Instead of cautioning, it makes people want to click. But it is useful if a spouse/kid/boss is milling around behind you.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Badly?


Do I know ... a bare stomach and Nike sneakers are shown and some 18+ lock is activated. It's a bit weird - so prudish


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe the tan lines triggered it? Or the out of place hoodie.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now that the dust has settled after the launch, and I get to see it driven by regular guys (not Leno), in a regular environment, I can say that I prefer the C7


I had every intention of buying my C7 and then trading it once I could get a pre-owned C8 for less than $50k.......and this is a completely plausible plan with the MSRP of a base model around $60k. Now that I have had a chance to drive the C7 and have really had a chance to digest all things C8........I will really have to be VERY impressed when I get to test drive one in person. It is a beautiful car, but with the Front-Engine C7 and the fact that it still has an almost perfectly balanced front to rear weight ratio......I will truly have a hard time giving up the Manual 7-speed.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I read one of the comments that was spot on: the boomers can't get in and out of it, and the millenials can't afford it


My dad went nuts when he retired and bought the first year Z06. It was loads of fun to drive, but even that much younger, I disliked extricating myself from it.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

It doesn’t bother me one bit getting out of my C6 or C7, and there is a “technique for entry” as to how to get into the vehicle so that you minimize risk of driver’s seat bolster damage.

You can get a laugh watching all the YouTube videos made on the subject.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

At least the important part was in focus...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Our fashion is that the older you get, the slower you buy the car. This is my friend's car (62 years old) imported from Canada


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> It doesn't bother me one bit getting out of my C6 or C7, and there is a "technique for entry" as to how to get into the vehicle so that you minimize risk of driver's seat bolster damage.


I don't know if there is a difference in access between the two, but it seemed that it was implied in the video. Nevertheless, without trying to be conservative, which I am not, the Corvette has always been a front engine car with a long hood, similar to all European GTs, and it was a success as it was. Trying to shift it into supercars territory will make it lose its identity without being successful at competing in this segment that is not only about power and performance


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> This is some kind of "auto sex censorship"?
> 
> I wonder how it works?


I guess it must be set to intervene according to a certain percentage of skin tone in the posted image


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> My dad went nuts when he retired and bought the first year Z06. It was loads of fun to drive, but even that much younger, I disliked extricating myself from it.


Some cars are more difficult to access than others; sometimes, the choice of seats can make a big difference


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Our fashion is that the older you get, the slower you buy the car. This is my friend's car (62 years old) imported from Canada


560SL? why did he need to import it from Canada to Poland? I would think such a car is common in Europe.

I had a 1985 380SL for a short time in 2002. I was definitely too young for such a car. And without a wind deflector, going top down was unpleasant.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Before this photo was released, there was information that the content was intended for people over 18 years of age. Haven't seen it here before.


Fix:

Profile icon -> Account Settings -> Preferences (in the sidebar under "Your Account" -> uncheck "Shoe sensitive and/or mature content. Content not recommended for those under 18."

Good thing is that it makes WUS automatically work/spouse safe.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know if there is a difference in access between the two, but it seemed that it was implied in the video. Nevertheless, without trying to be conservative, which I am not, the Corvette has always been a front engine car with a long hood, similar to all European GTs, and it was a success as it was. Trying to shift it into supercars territory will make it lose its identity without being successful at competing in *this segment that is not only about power and performance*


Like Grand Seiko trying to compete with JLC.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Like Grand Seiko trying to compete with JLC.


Exactly!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> 560SL? why did he need to import it from Canada to Poland? I would think such a car is common in Europe.
> 
> I had a 1985 380SL for a short time in 2002. I was definitely too young for such a car. And without a wind deflector, going top down was unpleasant.


560SL from 1986 to be exact. In Europe, it's hard to get this model in good condition and at a decent price. And a friend collects old Mercedes cars, all taken from Canada or the USA - he already has 4 cars and now he picks up five.








I know, this screw under the headlight looks a little weak.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Probably the mood I'm in but has been my daily wearer for couple weeks
> View attachment 15356073


It's a tough piece. I'm guessing it must be comfortable also. Reminds me of my Luminox which I love.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now that the dust has settled after the launch, and I get to see it driven by regular guys (not Leno), in a regular environment, I can say that I prefer the C7


In a nostalgic way I agree. But the C8 is a performer for the price. It's looks as exotic as most exotics but a bargain. I'm sure the different packages available later will be impressive. It's not a $200k car so I'm hoping it's judged accordingly. The C7 is a great ending to a fantastic legacy. Yes it time to evolve a little. I can't pick a favorite.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Now I have Pink Floyd in my head 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or


That's more like it!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> In a nostalgic way I agree. *But the C8 is a performer for the price. It's looks as exotic as most exotics but a bargain.* I'm sure the different packages available later will be impressive. It's not a $200k car so I'm hoping it's judged accordingly. The C7 is a great ending to a fantastic legacy. Yes it time to evolve a little. I can't pick a favorite.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This.

When it was first launched, I mistakingly thought the C8 photos were of a Ferrari ad. I did a double take.

When I finally saw one here in LA roads, it was the light blue color (I think rapid blue?) and again I thought it was a Ferrari.

If Jason does get one in the future, I would reply - sweet Ferrari dude!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

A beautiful model and an amazing hit. Whenever I hear it in the car (unfortunately less and less recently), I automatically start to accelerate. Do you have that too?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Is anyone else bugged by these tennis shoes?
> View attachment 15356198


Honestly it bugs me less than the list of gripes I quickly came up with looking at this pic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> I had every intention of buying my C7 and then trading it once I could get a pre-owned C8 for less than $50k.......and this is a completely plausible plan with the MSRP of a base model around $60k. Now that I have had a chance to drive the C7 and have really had a chance to digest all things C8........I will really have to be VERY impressed when I get to test drive one in person. It is a beautiful car, but with the Front-Engine C7 and the fact that it still has an almost perfectly balanced front to rear weight ratio......I will truly have a hard time giving up the Manual 7-speed.


You along with me spending a lifetime of powerful unbalanced cars, I'm expecting it to be an impressive experience. It's gonna feel less powerful but at the same time faster. Kinda like when I drove that F430. For a hp junky I was not impressed until I pushed it past the limits of what I believed to be possible. I'm hoping the power to weight and balance ratios are done well. Nothing like a car you can command to do exactly what you want to accomplish. I had a similar experience driving a caddy CTSV. The stability and traction systems on that car allows you to just point the wheel. The car does all the work.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> It doesn't bother me one bit getting out of my C6 or C7, and there is a "technique for entry" as to how to get into the vehicle so that you minimize risk of driver's seat bolster damage.
> 
> You can get a laugh watching all the YouTube videos made on the subject.


Yeah but getting out that old C3 is a different story. Don't remember the year of yours but late 70s to early 80s models were dreadful to climb out of.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Our fashion is that the older you get, the slower you buy the car. This is my friend's car (62 years old) imported from Canada


Suitable for an old lady wearing feathers and carrying a poodle.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know if there is a difference in access between the two, but it seemed that it was implied in the video. Nevertheless, without trying to be conservative, which I am not, the Corvette has always been a front engine car with a long hood, similar to all European GTs, and it was a success as it was. Trying to shift it into supercars territory will make it lose its identity without being successful at competing in this segment that is not only about power and performance


It will never lose its identity. The legacy will live for a very long time in this country. Nobody throws away or scraps corvettes in the states and the bodies never rust away. I still see examples of every generation corvette on the roads daily. The great thing is there is a Vette for every price range you can imagine available and they will survive and be loved for a long time.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry SoOoO... busy weekend and I haven't caught up... but I see we're talking about cars (and the C8). I attended a nice cars and coffee in Malibu and saw a C8 in the flesh (along with some other incredible autos, including the first ever Shelby race car made). I have to say I really like how the C8 looks! Interior still leaves me wanting more, but it's leaps and bounds over the C7 imo.

Some of my favorites from the weekend!


































































I can only post 9 at a time...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone want a Bb58 black on NATO ? Ad just called about one


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Sorry SoOoO... busy weekend and I haven't caught up... but I see we're talking about cars (and the C8). I attended a nice cars and coffee in Malibu and saw a C8 in the flesh (along with some other incredible autos, including the first even Shelby race car made). I have to saw I really like how the C8 looks! Interior still leaves me wanting more, but it's leaps and bounds over the C7 imo.
> 
> Some of my favorites from the weekend!
> 
> ...


Godfrey


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

@SaMaster14 Country Mart? I've been trying to get out there myself but can never wake up on time.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> A beautiful model and an amazing hit. Whenever I hear it in the car (unfortunately less and less recently), I automatically start to accelerate. Do you have that too?


In fact, I have 2 tracks that I like to listen to when I am driving late at night, alone, and in a mood for some

fast driving






very fast driving


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> @SaMaster14 Country Mart? I've been trying to get out there myself but can never wake up on time.


Yes! You need to come out. There was a sweet San Marino blue CS posted up.

I have to admit, basically had to wake up at 6:30am to get ready and get there before 8 to beat the crowds and get a spot in the lot. Definitely took a nice nap when I got home haha










Also, the new Bentayga (refresh apparently released only last week, so this must have been one of the first in the US). I'm honestly not a fan of the car in general... but respect where respect is due ... look at those crystals in the headlights!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yes! You need to come out. There was a sweet San Marino blue CS posted up.
> 
> I have to admit, basically had to wake up at 6:30am to get ready and get there before 8 to beat the crowds and get a spot in the lot. Definitely took a nice nap when I got home haha
> 
> ...


Yeah I used to go a few years back but I remember at some point it got shut down by the city. Jay Leno and Spike Feresten were frequent attenders. I heard it came back from a car friend but haven't gone out yet.

Holler if you see if short Asian dude with a white M4 CS around.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> It will never lose its identity. The legacy will live for a very long time in this country. Nobody throws away or scraps corvettes in the states and the bodies never rust away. I still see examples of every generation corvette on the roads daily. The great thing is there is a Vette for every price range you can imagine available and they will survive and be loved for a long time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


When I talk about identity, I am talking about the design of the car, not what it represents in American culture. If Ford decides to make a front engine Ford GT, it will lose its identity, same applies to a rear engine Mustang, or Camaro, or Challenger with a rear engine. If you take Ferrari for instance, the F12 Superfast evolved from a long line of front engine V12, and the F8 Tributo evolved from the 308GTB. The C8 is a totally different car from all previous generation Corvettes, it's a new Corvette, it's a very nice car, but it cut ties with its heritage, and no, it bears no resemblance with the Italian exotics other than the fact that it's mid-engine, the same way a Koenigsegg doesn't resemble Italian exotics. Now don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against Corvettes, I even own a C2; remember that special 65 C2 I mentioned once?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't resist...










BT, I set it for Aussie time... 😇


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> When I talk about identity, I am talking about the design of the car, not what it represents in American culture. If Ford decides to make a front engine Ford GT, it will lose its identity, same applies to a rear engine Mustang, or Camaro, or Challenger with a rear engine. If you take Ferrari for instance, the F12 Superfast evolved from a long line of front engine V12, and the F8 Tributo evolved from the 308GTB. The C8 is a totally different car from all previous generation Corvettes, it's a new Corvette, it's a very nice car, but it cut ties with its heritage, and no, it bears no resemblance with the Italian exotics other than the fact that it's mid-engine, the same way a Koenigsegg doesn't resemble Italian exotics. Now don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against Corvettes, I even own a C2; remember that special 65 C2 I mentioned once?


Yeah I'm picking up what you're putting down. It's time for GM though. Mid engine DCT car. While it does damage to my nostalgia and heritage side of my brain, it's been a constant buzz for many years. Like ford finally putting an independent diff in a mustang so just maybe the car would turn. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> 560SL from 1986 to be exact. In Europe, it's hard to get this model in good condition and at a decent price. And a friend collects old Mercedes cars, all taken from Canada or the USA - he already has 4 cars and now he picks up five.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any pictures of his other cars? He must have an interesting collection.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Sorry SoOoO... busy weekend and I haven't caught up... but I see we're talking about cars (and the C8). I attended a nice cars and coffee in Malibu and saw a C8 in the flesh (along with some other incredible autos, including the first ever Shelby race car made). I have to say I really like how the C8 looks! Interior still leaves me wanting more, but it's leaps and bounds over the C7 imo.
> 
> Some of my favorites from the weekend!
> 
> ...


Noce. You get multiple Likes from me 

The guy with the Lewis Hamilton #44 cap is the master of irony standing next to a yellow Ferrari.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Anyone want a Bb58 black on NATO ? Ad just called about one


No, because everyone wants a BB58 Blue now.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Speaking of chicken the other day, Mrs Mav made some chicken last night for our dinner - Thai fried chicken with sriracha coconut sauce. Super good!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Noce. You get multiple Likes from me
> 
> The guy with the Lewis Hamilton #44 cap is the master of irony standing next to a yellow Ferrari.


Haha - making up for my crazy colored outfits...

And that's actually my buddy that I went with (he's in the black M2C next to my M4). One of my closest friends who got me into cars before we could even drive and knows the culture forwards and backwards (at least in the US)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Suitable for an old lady wearing feathers and carrying a poodle.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al that's waaaay harsh.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't resist...
> 
> View attachment 15356627
> 
> ...


Looking at that dial just gave be migraine aura.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Big Al that's waaaay harsh.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Big Al that's waaaay harsh.


Lmao. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Speaking of chicken the other day, Mrs Mav made some chicken last night for our dinner - Thai fried chicken with sriracha coconut sauce. Super good!


That looks finger licking good


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yes! You need to come out. There was a sweet San Marino blue CS posted up.
> 
> I have to admit, basically had to wake up at 6:30am to get ready and get there before 8 to beat the crowds and get a spot in the lot. Definitely took a nice nap when I got home haha
> 
> ...


Yeah, we got Cars and Coffee over here too but it is far too early to get out of the house for coffee


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Yeah I used to go a few years back but I remember at some point it got shut down by the city. Jay Leno and Spike Feresten were frequent attenders. I heard it came back from a car friend but haven't gone out yet.
> 
> Holler if you see if *short Asian dude *with a white M4 CS around.


You? Couldn't tell


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Speaking of chicken the other day, Mrs Mav made some chicken last night for our dinner - Thai fried chicken with sriracha coconut sauce. Super good!


That looks awesome!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> When I talk about identity, I am talking about the design of the car, not what it represents in American culture. If Ford decides to make a front engine Ford GT, it will lose its identity, same applies to a rear engine Mustang, or Camaro, or Challenger with a rear engine. If you take Ferrari for instance, the F12 Superfast evolved from a long line of front engine V12, and the F8 Tributo evolved from the 308GTB. The C8 is a totally different car from all previous generation Corvettes, it's a new Corvette, it's a very nice car, but it cut ties with its heritage, and no, it bears no resemblance with the Italian exotics other than the fact that it's mid-engine, the same way a Koenigsegg doesn't resemble Italian exotics. Now don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against Corvettes, I even own a C2; remember that special 65 C2 I mentioned once?


Yeah, I agree with you as they should have given the C8 a new nameplate.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Our fashion is that the older you get, the slower you buy the car. This is my friend's car (62 years old) imported from Canada


"Imported".... A few years back, a lot of stolen cars from Canada were making their way to Russia and other Foreign destinations. How is Poland for confirming imported cars are legitimate?

edit: I'm not trying to imply anything nefarious.... Also, I'm surprised that Canadian cars were typ in better shape, given we use a lot of salt on our roads in wintertime.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Like Grand Seiko trying to compete with JLC.


Lol, I have both. I love my JLC, but if I had to chose, I'd pick the GS.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> "Imported".... A few years back, a lot of stolen cars from Canada were making their way to Russia and other Foreign destinations. How is Poland for confirming imported cars are legitimate?


It's like buying a watch without box and papers


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Lol, I have both. I love my JLC, but if I had to chose, I'd pick the GS.
> View attachment 15356815


Godfrey

... but I'm an uncultured hoser/bogan. Lol. ?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Can we talk about her and her? Again
These British milfs make me weak in the knees
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, because everyone wants a BB58 Blue now.


Someone in Canada is selling a BB58 Blue for CAN$5800.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Bréguet type XX vs Omega speedy ?

Thoughts


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> "Imported".... A few years back, a lot of stolen cars from Canada were making their way to Russia and other Foreign destinations. How is Poland for confirming imported cars are legitimate?
> 
> edit: I'm not trying to imply anything nefarious.... Also, I'm surprised that Canadian cars were typ in better shape, given we use a lot of salt on our roads in wintertime.


I'm sure they come from southern BC. No one wants a salty Alberta car.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Bréguet type XX vs Omega speedy ?
> 
> Thoughts


XX


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Can we talk about her and her? Again
> These British milfs make me weak in the knees
> 
> 
> ...


Kate's getting a little close to the proverbial wall, but being the sci-fi nerd that I am, I absolutely loved her in the Underworld movies.

Btw, always meant to ask you. Is it delco as in DelCo, PA?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Kate's getting a little close to the proverbial wall, but being the sci-fi nerd that I am, I absolutely loved her in the Underworld movies.
> 
> Btw, always meant to ask you. Is it delco as in DelCo, PA?


Yes sir! PAC 7 years and running with the stream team

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm sure they come from southern BC. No one wants a salty Alberta car.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Yes sir! PAC 7 years and running with the stream team
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Well I'm not a delco native so that went pretty much over my head. I'm originally from Joisy but I lived in Wallingford for almost 5 years. Loved the area and miss it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone in Canada is selling a BB58 Blue for CAN$5800.


Crazy right? On Chrono24, the cheapest BB58 is US$3,500 and the cheapest BB58 Blue is US$4,200....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You? Couldn't tell


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Kate's getting a little close to the proverbial wall, but being the sci-fi nerd that I am, I absolutely loved her in the Underworld movies.
> 
> Btw, always meant to ask you. Is it delco as in DelCo, PA?


Kate might be, but I'm far past the wall so she still turns my crank (as it were). I'll be her werewolf any day.....or night.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Crazy right? On Chrono24, the cheapest BB58 is US$3,500 and the cheapest BB58 Blue is US$4,200....


It's greed I tell ya!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Bréguet type XX vs Omega speedy ?
> 
> Thoughts


Speedy


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Been perusing the interwebs for local C7s. A few could be had for CAD$49000 or not far off. 2016-2017.

Gotta wait a year and pay at least CAD $89000 for a C8. Though they are so cool. Ferrari for a fifth of the price.

Maybe wait for a C8 after the kids are done uni.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

On a watch bandit two piece nato


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> On a watch bandit two piece nato


Really happy seeing that you are loving the Tudor.

Mainly because I'm worried about your physical safety. You sell it, and Lady Galaga will have your head.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Well I'm not a delco native so that went pretty much over my head. I'm originally from Joisy but I lived in Wallingford for almost 5 years. Loved the area and miss it.


Oh boy we are on different wavelengths haha. Delco is a nickname. I'm not from PA. That was a funny coincidence. To be fair (to be fair), I'm from NY

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, I have 2 tracks that I like to listen to when I am driving late at night, alone, and in a mood for some
> 
> fast driving
> 
> ...


Since we're on Corvettes and songs for driving...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Big Al that's waaaay harsh.


How'd you put it, a 10/10 gif?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Speaking of chicken the other day, Mrs Mav made some chicken last night for our dinner - Thai fried chicken with sriracha coconut sauce. Super good!


Having a master chef at home your food photos daument ALL food photos on SoOoO!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Bréguet type XX vs Omega speedy ?
> 
> Thoughts


In those EXACT watch/strap combo? The Speedy by a light-year!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Marendra said:


> "Imported".... A few years back, a lot of stolen cars from Canada were making their way to Russia and other Foreign destinations. How is Poland for confirming imported cars are legitimate?
> 
> edit: I'm not trying to imply anything nefarious.... Also, I'm surprised that Canadian cars were typ in better shape, given we use a lot of salt on our roads in wintertime.


They come in containers with bananas


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Any pictures of his other cars? He must have an interesting collection.


When one of them shows up at work, I'll take photos.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> When one of them shows up at work, I'll take photos.


Good to see you take your S'OoO missions seriously.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Speaking of chicken the other day, Mrs Mav made some chicken last night for our dinner - Thai fried chicken with sriracha coconut sauce. Super good!


Damn!... that looks delicious 😋


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Bréguet type XX vs Omega speedy ?
> 
> Thoughts


Give me the less-cluttered dial of the Speedy any day.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Bréguet type XX vs Omega speedy ?
> 
> Thoughts


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> This.
> 
> When it was first launched, I mistakingly thought the C8 photos were of a Ferrari ad. I did a double take.
> 
> ...


Mav should start a new thread should I wear my Tudor with my C8 and Rolex with my Ferrari?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Bréguet type XX vs Omega speedy ?
> 
> Thoughts


Speedy hands down

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Good to see you take your S'OoO missions seriously.


Hey! The OoO is the Oracle of O'truths on the internet. To remain as the oracle, we need to know what is going on around the world. With representatives from Canada, USA, UK, NL, Sweden, Poland, Hong Kong, AUS, I think we just about covered the world.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey! The OoO is the Oracle of O'truths on the internet. To remain as the oracle, we need to know what is going on around the world. With representatives from Canada, USA, UK, NL, Sweden, Poland, Hong Kong, AUS, I think we just about covered the world.


What objective data from Central and Eastern Europe interest you?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Really happy seeing that you are loving the Tudor.
> 
> Mainly because I'm worried about your physical safety. You sell it, and Lady Galaga will have your head.


Thanks, man.

They are actually going up in value.









Modern Classic: The Mk1 Tudor Black Bay


Celebrating the Machine with a Heartbeat




www.revolution.watch





This is what a preowned one is commanding these days.









Heritage Black Bay 79220B


Launched in 2012, the Tudor Heritage Black Bay was the centrepiece of the brand's relaunch. Tudor made a clever move to built upon the success of its original d




shop.revolution.watch


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Whoa so not much love for the type xx Breguet .....
Always been a fan of it and you can get an older version w Tritium dial for fairly cheap and imho a better watch than the speedy from a horological standpoint but then again it is not just about that ...
Stainless steel bezel in the long run will eventually scratch up and so will the rest of the watch.
Kind of tempted to get one that actually has been a bit beat up to show a bit of a vintage vibe to it.
Somehow feel these watches look better w some wear which is odd for me to say since I am so careful about all my watches ...
they are a tad thick for 39mm watches at 14


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Whoa so not much love for the type xx Breguet .....


To me, Breguet isn't _Breguet_ without an engine-engraved dial. Probably a shallow view of the brand on my part, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm so fawking done with FB. Hard to see people from my hometown and college turn out to be racists, ____-deniers, you name it... I had stayed away for the most part since, I think, April, and my internet time was so much nicer.

Like I said a while ago, it's easier to deal with WUS, Reddit, and other more-anonymous places because it's easier to walk away from people who I don't actually _know_ in real life. But when I see fringe lunacy being spouted by people I marched in band with, went to classes with, spent every waking hour at work with, etc (thankfully few-to-none of our blood relatives), it's so hard to tell them to STFU.

And I don't want to curate my "news" feed, either, for two reasons: I don't want to have to silence people (maybe "mute" is better for this than "block"?); and I don't want to spend _more_ time browsing a website run by a company whose treatment of its users I find completely abhorrent.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Oh boy we are on different wavelengths haha. Delco is a nickname. I'm not from PA. That was a funny coincidence. To be fair (to be fair), I'm from NY
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Gotcha, yeah, Delaware County, PA is called Delco by the locals. Mostly suburbs of Philadelphia.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


>


Much much better than the Ultraman special!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Mav should start a new thread should I wear my Tudor with my C8 and Rolex with my Ferrari?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Oh that would be a fun one.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Much much better than the Ultraman special!


I don't wear it often because it isn't a small puppy but love the look and the orange blast is fun and it keeps spectacular time .


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Much much better than the Ultraman special!


What's the dimple at about 10:00?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> What's the dimple at about 10:00?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I think that's for date adjustment.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> I don't wear it often because it isn't a small puppy but love the look and the orange blast is fun and it keeps spectacular time .


You know being a kid in the 70's in Hong Kong we boys kind of grew up with Ultraman and Japanese anime. But having an Ultraman that glows in the dark on a watch is just a bit too much!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> You know being a kid in the 70's in Hong Kong we boys kind of grew up with Ultraman and Japanese anime. But having an Ultraman that glows in the dark on a watch is just a bit too much!


Ultra man wise my ad had one brand new for sale was around maybe 3.5 k should have bought it to sell it for 6...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Ultra man wise my ad had one brand new for sale was around maybe 3.5 k should have bought it to sell it for 6...


Perhaps you should have. A quick search on eBay and c24 showed a total of 38 being offered up for sale, none under usd8,000.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


>


I love the Mk2, such an awesome watch!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps you should have. A quick search on eBay and c24 showed a total of 38 being offered up for sale, none under usd8,000.


Yup that was a dumb move


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Yup that was a dumb move


Need some cheering up?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Need some cheering up?


Whoa that helped thanks


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Whoa that helped thanks


Glad to help brother


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Today's choice...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Need some cheering up?


Why doesn't she stumble and try to catch the ball?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of not getting a lot of love, this young lady has been ignored. Shame, that...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm so fawking done with FB. Hard to see people from my hometown and college turn out to be racists, ____-deniers, you name it... I had stayed away for the most part since, I think, April, and my internet time was so much nicer.
> 
> Like I said a while ago, it's easier to deal with WUS, Reddit, and other more-anonymous places because it's easier to walk away from people who I don't actually _know_ in real life. But when I see fringe lunacy being spouted by people I marched in band with, went to classes with, spent every waking hour at work with, etc (thankfully few-to-none of our blood relatives), it's so hard to tell them to STFU.
> 
> And I don't want to curate my "news" feed, either, for two reasons: I don't want to have to silence people (maybe "mute" is better for this than "block"?); and I don't want to spend _more_ time browsing a website run by a company whose treatment of its users I find completely abhorrent.


I feel you man. Divisiveness in the US is at an all time high. I do think that FB hurts, not helps this. So much hate out there. Unfortunately for me, I do have a few relatives who are constantly spouting off crazy things.

I just mute people and also put them in a custom privacy group so they can't see my updates.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of not getting a lot of love, this young lady has been ignored. Shame, that...
> 
> View attachment 15357814


Why position her hair like that and still wear a shirt?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Bréguet type XX vs Omega speedy ?
> 
> Thoughts


Speedy


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Why position her hair like that and still wear a shirt?


Excellent question.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I feel you man. Divisiveness in the US is at an all time high. *I do think that FB hurts, not helps this.* So much hate out there. Unfortunately for me, I do have a few relatives who are constantly spouting off crazy things.
> 
> I just mute people and also put them in a custom privacy group so they can't see my updates.


Yup. Rather than fringe lunacy remaining on the fringes, and such individuals having to doubt themselves and maybe change their minds, they end up bathing in a cesspool of a thousand other loonies and start believing that they're "normal". Worse than when we only had cable TV, which was already creating fractures of its own.

(of course, this also means that there's a thousand loonies who think it's no big deal to spend $50k on a wristwatch, but that's relatively harmless  )


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I was on Facebook for about 1 month back in 2010 before I cancelled my account (which was an ordeal in itself)

Friends wife posting updated baby pictures and baby's eating / toilet status every 15 minutes killed FB for me.

Never missed it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yellow Speedy and yellow bananas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> I was on Facebook for about 1 month back in 2010 before I cancelled my account (which was an ordeal in itself)
> 
> Friends wife posting updated baby pictures and baby's eating / toilet status every 15 minutes killed FB for me.
> 
> Never missed it.


I wanted to stay away until my mom dragged me onto it. Now she spends most of her day there, it seems; and even though I agree with her views, I've still had to reel her back in towards reality at times. I don't even like scrolling through her timeline.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm so fawking done with FB. Hard to see people from my hometown and college turn out to be racists, ____-deniers, you name it... I had stayed away for the most part since, I think, April, and my internet time was so much nicer.
> 
> Like I said a while ago, it's easier to deal with WUS, Reddit, and other more-anonymous places because it's easier to walk away from people who I don't actually _know_ in real life. But when I see fringe lunacy being spouted by people I marched in band with, went to classes with, spent every waking hour at work with, etc (thankfully few-to-none of our blood relatives), it's so hard to tell them to STFU.
> 
> And I don't want to curate my "news" feed, either, for two reasons: I don't want to have to silence people (maybe "mute" is better for this than "block"?); and I don't want to spend _more_ time browsing a website run by a company whose treatment of its users I find completely abhorrent.


Well I hope this can help lighten up the situation. Pretty funny stuff.






OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> I feel you man. Divisiveness in the US is at an all time high. I do think that FB hurts, not helps this. So much hate out there. Unfortunately for me, I do have a few relatives who are constantly spouting off crazy things.
> 
> I just mute people and also put them in a custom privacy group so they can't see my updates.


I may be off base but I've known quite a few people that will direct attention to what somebody else is doing to misdirect attention to themselves. FB has been just full of finger pointing and self righteousness. Everybody out there in the state we are in are afraid of being accused or outed even if it's false accusations. It will eventually end. But it won't end where everybody loves each other.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I was on Facebook for about 1 month back in 2010 before I cancelled my account (which was an ordeal in itself)
> 
> Friends wife posting updated baby pictures and baby's eating / toilet status every 15 minutes killed FB for me.
> 
> Never missed it.


Years ago my daughter insisted in setting up a Facebook account for me. At one time I think I had 8 friends but 1 died awhile back. I managed to unfriend 2 more and am now down to 5 friends, mostly family, although I ignore their posts and never post anything myself. Who needs Facebook when OoO is the only worthwhile social media to post stupid stuff anyhow?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Years ago my daughter insisted in setting up a Facebook account for me. At one time I think I had 8 friends but 1 died awhile back. I managed to unfriend 2 more and am now down to 5 friends, mostly family, although I ignore their posts and never post anything myself. Who needs Facebook when OoO is the only worthwhile social media to post stupid stuff anyhow?


That sounds like my level of involvement with FB too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I will never be able to afford a Ferrari (hence my interest in a C8, but only after my kids are finished university, and maybe not because I'll be old(er)), but I do have the Ferrari of bicycles. Actually two of them.


















Only problem is that their engine is an anemic Yugo rather than a V8 from Maranello.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

No FB for me, period. Maybe after I retire, but even then I'm not posting much.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I may be off base but I've known quite a few people that will direct attention to what somebody else is doing to misdirect attention to themselves. FB has been just full of finger pointing and self righteousness. Everybody out there in the state we are in are afraid of being accused or outed even if it's false accusations. It will eventually end. But it won't end where everybody loves each other.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You're pretty spot on. It's a lack of taking responsibility, close mindedness and cancel culture all at play under a single platform. Often times I think FB is simply one big failed social experiment.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Casual at the office today. Nice sunny hot day.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

In case anyone is interested.









Best Scotch whisky: a bottle-by-bottle guide of Scottish blends, single malts and more


Welcome to Scotch-land – your bottle-by-bottle guide to the 120-plus distilleries who continue to put Scotland on the lips of the great, the good and the grand all around the world.




www.gq-magazine.co.uk





And goodnight.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I will never be able to afford a Ferrari (hence my interest in a C8, but only after my kids are finished university, and maybe not because I'll be old(er)), but I do have the Ferrari of bicycles. Actually two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real road racers.

And my eighteen-year-old daughter set up her first professional skateboard. Swedish product, but made in Mexico.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> You're pretty spot on. It's a lack of taking responsibility, close mindedness and cancel culture all at play under a single platform. Often times I think FB is simply one big failed social experiment.


But any young person should be incredibly careful what he/she posts on Facebook as some potential employers are required that job applicants supply their Facebook passcodes, which to me is an egregious invasion of privacy but ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> In case anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would need lots of time moving up and down those legs. Don't wait up.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> But any young person should be incredibly careful what he/she posts on Facebook as some potential employers are required that job applicants supply their Facebook passcodes, which to me is an egregious invasion of privacy but ...


Really? that is egregious.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> But any young person should be incredibly careful what he/she posts on Facebook as some potential employers are required that job applicants supply their Facebook passcodes, which to me is an egregious invasion of privacy but ...


Are you serious?
Do you know such interviews personally?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey! The OoO is the Oracle of O'truths on the internet. To remain as the oracle, we need to know what is going on around the world. With representatives from Canada, USA, UK, NL, Sweden, Poland, Hong Kong, AUS, I think we just about covered the world.


And the PF kingdom


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> But any young person should be incredibly careful what he/she posts on Facebook as some potential employers are required that job applicants supply their Facebook passcodes, which to me is an egregious invasion of privacy but ...


If I had ever used Facebook my pw would be kissmyass


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I wanted to stay away until my mom dragged me onto it. Now she spends most of her day there, it seems; and even though I agree with her views, I've still had to reel her back in towards reality at times. I don't even like scrolling through her timeline.


Simple soln. Quit it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> But any young person should be incredibly careful what he/she posts on Facebook as some potential employers are required that job applicants supply their Facebook passcodes, which to me is an egregious invasion of privacy but ...


Oh yes, for sure. Although my own FB page is privatized and I don't have much there, other than family photos, I never let people take photos of me at parties, drinking, or tag me in a photo. You just never know how something innocent can be taken as malicious in the future or require an explanation to a potential employer. This is something I always preach to summer college interns.

And I was asked for my FB password once during an interview process, I declined and declined to go further into the process. It's an egregious invasion of privacy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> But any young person should be incredibly careful what he/she posts on Facebook as some potential employers are required that job applicants supply their Facebook passcodes, which to me is an egregious invasion of privacy but ...





Sappie66 said:


> Really? that is egregious.





mario1971 said:


> Are you serious?
> Do you know such interviews personally?


I've not ever heard of anyone wanting _passcodes_ to FB profiles, but yes, unhinged rants posted publicly on social media can affect how someone gets received elsewhere.

I've got a friend who suggested that whatever someone does on their own time shouldn't affect their employment status (this was right after the guy getting filmed in Costco who was screaming about having to wear a mask).

I countered that if I were to find out that one of my employees turned out to be a raging ******* when they're just out shopping, then they're coming to work to find their stuff packed up in a cardboard box. Reason being... from then on, I can't trust the kind of person they're _pretending_ to be when they're at the office. How much of that *******-ishness leaks into what they do for the company?

"What happens in Vegas stays on Youtube," is what we've always told our guys before leave & liberty. Part of being honorable is always making the effort to do the right thing - even when you think nobody's looking.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> No FB for me, period. Maybe after I retire, but even then I'm not posting much.


Have a friend who stayed on after retired... Bsi would place him in fringe but the opposite fringe is there also. I told him for months to call it quits or unfriend the loon that was driving him crazy. He finally did.

Now me... I just do things the old fashioned way. The last loon that shared an email of mine, I told him to his face to kma and would be pleased when someone told me he had passed. 
Seems to have solved that problem for me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> And I was asked for my FB *password* once during an interview process, I declined and declined to go further into the process. It's an egregious invasion of privacy.


They really asked for your password? Or just your profile name?

Password is very definitely a no-go. My own wife doesn't know my password to anything besides our Amazon account.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I've not ever heard of anyone wanting _passcodes_ to FB profiles, but yes, unhinged rants posted publicly on social media can affect how someone gets received elsewhere.
> 
> I've got a friend who suggested that whatever someone does on their own time shouldn't affect their employment status (this was right after the guy getting filmed in Costco who was screaming about having to wear a mask).
> 
> ...


Honorable yes... Honestly I doubt I could work in today's world with all the 
Crazies. I am crazy but in a 1950s way.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Are you serious?
> Do you know such interviews personally?


Happened to me once, see my post above and I've worked for a few companies who would discreetly check.

Different companies require different things, some discreetly look at all of your social profiles - FB, IG, YouTube, LinkedIn, SnapFace, DikTok, whatever they can dig up as part of the background check. Some will are more direct about it and will ask for passwords if your accounts are private. And some don't care.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> They really asked for your password? Or just your profile name?
> 
> Password is very definitely a no-go. My own wife doesn't know my password to anything besides our Amazon account.


Yup, they specifically asked me and even provided instructions to update it. They said that they found my profile, but since my account was set to private they needed the password.

I didn't bother to defend it, I simply replied, "Thanks for your time but I've decided to not proceed further. Good luck!"

I wasn't feeling it anyways nor was I actively looking for something new at the time.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Really? that is egregious.





mario1971 said:


> Are you serious?
> Do you know such interviews personally?


That's why career counselors tell all their graduates to _scrupulously_ scrub _all_ their social media accounts before interviewing with firms.

"Don't give them a reason to not hire you."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> If I had ever used Facebook my pw would be kissmyass


Mrs. BSF's password on some accounts is "None of your effing business."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Honorable yes... Honestly I doubt I could work in today's world with all the
> Crazies. I am crazy but in a 1950s way.


Living near a military base (a few, actually), I keep going there for basic necessities because it seems like everyone is better-behaved. We still go to a military hospital, too, for primary care, and that's one of the only places MrsBS feels comfortable going on her own because of the anti-Asian vibes that some people have now.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Big Al that's waaaay harsh.


????


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Bréguet type XX vs Omega speedy ?
> 
> Thoughts


XX


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I will never be able to afford a Ferrari (hence my interest in a C8, but only after my kids are finished university, and maybe not because I'll be old(er)), but I do have the Ferrari of bicycles. Actually two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I must say that no the C8 is not a ferrari but there will be advantages over even initial price. The LS based GM V8 engine the Vette is using is a motor proven to go over 200k mi without any type of real service. Maybe just scheduled oil changes. Overall maintenance costs on any routine service will be minuscule compared to the ferrari. So this will be a worry free daily driver capable car. After experiencing the ferrari NA V8, you won't notice any disadvantage with the vette either. Don't get me wrong it will be a Tudor at best but it makes a lot of sense.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Now me... I just do things the old fashioned way. The last loon that shared an email of mine, I told him to his face to kma and would be pleased when someone told me he had passed.
> 
> Seems to have solved that problem for me.


Seems like he really took your message to heart...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Happened to me once, see my post above and I've worked for a few companies who would discreetly check.
> 
> Different companies require different things, some discreetly look at all of your social profiles - FB, IG, YouTube, LinkedIn, SnapFace, DikTok, whatever they can dig up as part of the background check. Some will are more direct about it and will ask for passwords if your accounts are private. And some don't care.


In my country, it is officially forbidden to use information obtained through social media such as FB during interviews. You should also not ask about religion, belief, marital status or children. And if you ask, the job applicant has the right to refuse to answer.

Although if I saw my employee who is on sick leave, playing somewhere on Spanish beaches and posting photos on FB, he was probably dismissed immediately after returning under any pretext.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Living near a military base (a few, actually), I keep going there for basic necessities because it seems like everyone is better-behaved. We still go to a military hospital, too, for primary care, and that's one of the only places MrsBS feels comfortable going on her own because of t*he anti-Asian vibes that some people have now.*


That is such a sad (but true) comment about some people in this world now...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I once asked this young lady for her FB password and she told me to go pound salt.










She actually said something else... 😇


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> What objective data from Central and Eastern Europe interest you?


Everything mate. We consume all information


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm so fawking done with FB. Hard to see people from my hometown and college turn out to be racists, ____-deniers, you name it... I had stayed away for the most part since, I think, April, and my internet time was so much nicer.
> 
> Like I said a while ago, it's easier to deal with WUS, Reddit, and other more-anonymous places because it's easier to walk away from people who I don't actually _know_ in real life. But when I see fringe lunacy being spouted by people I marched in band with, went to classes with, spent every waking hour at work with, etc (thankfully few-to-none of our blood relatives), it's so hard to tell them to STFU.
> 
> And I don't want to curate my "news" feed, either, for two reasons: I don't want to have to silence people (maybe "mute" is better for this than "block"?); and I don't want to spend _more_ time browsing a website run by a company whose treatment of its users I find completely abhorrent.


You, and Yankee Express can form the FB haters club.

But seriously, with people having more time on their hands now from lock down, work from home, mental health issues, etc. that there's just so much more lunacy you can find on FB.

Sorry that it's people you know. Just goes to show their true inner self is exposed for you to see.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I once asked this young lady for her FB password and she told me to go pound salt.
> 
> View attachment 15358142
> 
> ...


At a certain age, wakefulness and sleep merge so much that you do not know whether you are bathing in the sea or peeing in your own bed ... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You know being a kid in the 70's in Hong Kong we boys kind of grew up with Ultraman and Japanese anime. But having an Ultraman that glows in the dark on a watch is just a bit too much!


Homage watch to the original watch with Orange seconds hand. Only this time, they formalised the nickname by having an image of Ultraman. No different from having a Snoopy Dog printed on the dial.... just saying.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Everything mate. We consume all information


Ask me when I know the answer - I'll add it. If I don't know - I'll be improvising. 😁


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I was on Facebook for about 1 month back in 2010 before I cancelled my account (which was an ordeal in itself)
> 
> Friends wife posting updated baby pictures and baby's eating / toilet status every 15 minutes killed FB for me.
> 
> Never missed it.


LOL. Too much information, even for OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Years ago my daughter insisted in setting up a Facebook account for me. At one time I think I had 8 friends but 1 died awhile back. I managed to unfriend 2 more and am now down to 5 friends, mostly family, although I ignore their posts and never post anything myself. Who needs Facebook when OoO is the only worthwhile social media to post stupid stuff anyhow?


Ding! Ding! Right answer 

It is OoO for me


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> You're pretty spot on. It's a lack of taking responsibility, close mindedness and cancel culture all at play under a single platform. Often times I think FB is simply one big failed social experiment.


The original premise was pretty cool. Keep in touch with people you can't see every day. Catch up with old friends long forgotten. Make new friends. Then it evolved to living your entire social life online. One stop shop for all your information and algorithms that direct your attention to what the machine believes you should see. Leaves many people with a very narrow skewed representation of what is happening away from your little box. Can't directly blame FB but it has opened so many doors to manipulate the world. People now have thousands of "friends" they communicate with daily and don't even know their neighbors.

Social media has now made very isolated problems scattered around our country and turned them into everyone's problem. As much as it hurts to see injustice in this city or that city 3k mi away from me, it's not my problem. Don't make it my issue. Fix the problem where the problem really is. You can never fix the entire world as a whole. It's one piece at a time. It's madness to think a blanket rule will fix all incidences.

End of rant.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> No FB for me, period. Maybe after I retire, but even then I'm not posting much.


You can use it to stalk people


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Living near a military base (a few, actually), I keep going there for basic necessities because it seems like everyone is better-behaved. We still go to a military hospital, too, for primary care, and that's one of the only places MrsBS feels comfortable going on her own because of the anti-Asian vibes that some people have now.


Nearby town is Goldsboro nc home of Seymour Johnson Air base. We often like eating there because folks are generally disciplined and pro American. Distinctly good vibe. Course much of eastern NC like that due to military bases. You might not believe based on our southern history on race but I have never seen nor heard anyone say anything anti Asian towards anyone here. Bring Mrs BSi here and I willing to bet wouldn't happen. 
Now I'm sure that was different in wwii towards Japanese.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> You're pretty spot on. It's a lack of taking responsibility, close mindedness and cancel culture all at play under a single platform. Often times I think FB is simply one big failed social experiment.


I think Mark Zulkenberg will disagree with you. He is sitting atop a pile of cash


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Casual at the office today. Nice sunny hot day.


Ah, didn't have to put a suit on and no clients to see?

That, is a good day.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Real road racers.
> 
> And my eighteen-year-old daughter set up her first professional skateboard. Swedish product, but made in Mexico.


What type of professional board? I used to skate. My 19yr old still does and is pretty dang good. I miss taking him to the skate parks and being able to watch the kids rip it up.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> In case anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the angle of the shot or is her leg really that long?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> But any young person should be incredibly careful what he/she posts on Facebook as some potential employers are required that job applicants supply their Facebook passcodes, which to me is an egregious invasion of privacy but ...


Said employers want to make sure that potential employee does not embarrass the firm.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> But any young person should be incredibly careful what he/she posts on Facebook as some potential employers are required that job applicants supply their Facebook passcodes, which to me is an egregious invasion of privacy but ...


Instagram and Snapchat are even worse. What you post on the web never goes away.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And the PF kingdom


Middle Earth?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Seems like he really took your message to heart...
> 
> View attachment 15358109


Well I should confess I'm not the nice old guy I seem to be here on OoO... 
Lmao... In my time, I was known for being blunt and speaking 
What I thought was the truth. I don't tolerate fools well tbh.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Middle Earth?


I don't know but suspected was not in your list.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Instagram and Snapchat are even worse. What you post on the web never goes away.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Right even OoO lives on as it slips further away.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> If I had ever used Facebook my pw would be kissmyass


LOL.

Interviewer asks interviewee, "now, to finalise your employment, we will need to do a check on social media. Can you provide us your password so we may access and vet what you write on your Facebook posts?"

BT's response, "yeah sure, kiss my ass."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Simple soln. Quit it.


Yeah, I don't see why many complain yet are still drawn to it. I had an account years ago because a friend who was travelling asked me to create an account so I could follow her travels. Haven't used it at all since and I don't even remember what my login is. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Oh yes, for sure. Although my own FB page is privatized and I don't have much there, other than family photos, I never let people take photos of me at parties, drinking, or tag me in a photo. You just never know how something innocent can be taken as malicious in the future or require an explanation to a potential employer. This is something I always preach to summer college interns.
> 
> And I was asked for my FB password once during an interview process, I declined and declined to go further into the process. It's an egregious invasion of privacy.


LOL. Nice Disneyland holiday pictures by the way


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Well I should confess I'm not the nice old guy I seem to be here on OoO...
> Lmao... In my time, *I was known for being blunt and speaking
> What I thought was the truth. I don't tolerate fools well tbh.*


Really? I never would have guessed ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I've not ever heard of anyone wanting _passcodes_ to FB profiles, but yes, unhinged rants posted publicly on social media can affect how someone gets received elsewhere.
> 
> I've got a friend who suggested that whatever someone does on their own time shouldn't affect their employment status (this was right after the guy getting filmed in Costco who was screaming about having to wear a mask).
> 
> ...


^^^ This.

Agreed with this 100%


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.
> 
> Interviewer asks interviewee, "now, to finalise your employment, we will need to do a check on social media. Can you provide us your password so we may access and vet what you write on your Facebook posts?"
> 
> BT's response, "yeah sure, kiss my ass."


Exactly


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> They really asked for your password? Or just your profile name?
> 
> Password is very definitely a no-go. My own wife doesn't know my password to anything besides our Amazon account.


I think it is profile. Most employers trawl through social media and you can build a picture of what kind of person a potential employee will turn out to be. After all, a short job interview isn't enough to see the total picture.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I don't see why many complain yet are still drawn to it. I had an account years ago because a friend who was travelling asked me to create an account so I could follow her travels. Haven't used it at all since and I don't even remember what my login is. LOL.


IMO that's generally what people should do. Honestly wus only public forum
Where I've spent any time. Had enough of computers and such in my career.
Main reason I think it's good we OoOers stay away from controversial stuff
Like politics. I'm sure we don't all agree on things yet we seem to able to
remain electronic friends which is good.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> What type of professional board? I used to skate. My 19yr old still does and is pretty dang good. I miss taking him to the skate parks and being able to watch the kids rip it up.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> IMO that's generally what people should do. Honestly wus only public forum
> Where I've spent any time. Had enough of computers and such in my career.
> Main reason I think it's good we OoOers stay away from controversial styff
> Like politics. I'm sure we don't all agree on things yet we seem to able to
> remain electronic friends which is good.


Yup. And like I've said before, I feel like we're mature enough to treat each other as observers and not as if we're personally responsible for what happens out there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Ask me when I know the answer - I'll add it. If I don't know - I'll be improvising.


It will become truth if it is posted here on OoO, believe me.

I don't know how many times we discussed things and it get picked up by YouTube watch channels. Many are members of WUS and they look through our posts.

I think the funniest was those reviewers calling the new BLNR the "Batgirl". First time that occured was in OoO when I put up the video of Alicia Silverstone suiting up.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> If I had ever used Facebook my pw would be kissmyass


My Facebook account is about as sterile as could be. Nothing there but a couple of vacation pictures.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I don't know but suspected was not in your list.


Okay, he is everywhere.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hard to believe it's been 51 years...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Oh yes, for sure. Although my own FB page is privatized and I don't have much there, other than family photos, I never let people take photos of me at parties, drinking, or tag me in a photo. You just never know how something innocent can be taken as malicious in the future or require an explanation to a potential employer. This is something I always preach to summer college interns.
> 
> And I was asked for my FB password once during an interview process, I declined and declined to go further into the process. It's an egregious invasion of privacy.


On the other hand it's not an egregious invasion of privacy if there's nothing there of significance. Like my Facebook.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Right even OoO lives on as it slips further away.


OoO as the thread but the true life of OoO are the participants. You, @5959HH, @mui.richard, @mav, @jmanlay, @BarracksSi who are the regulars make this place.

Please don't forget that it's only as fun as the people who make it to be. Thanks guys for the good times.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> The original premise was pretty cool. Keep in touch with people you can't see every day. Catch up with old friends long forgotten. Make new friends. Then it evolved to living your entire social life online. One stop shop for all your information and algorithms that direct your attention to what the machine believes you should see. Leaves many people with a very narrow skewed representation of what is happening away from your little box. Can't directly blame FB but it has opened so many doors to manipulate the world. People now have thousands of "friends" they communicate with daily and don't even know their neighbors.
> 
> Social media has now made very isolated problems scattered around our country and turned them into everyone's problem. As much as it hurts to see injustice in this city or that city 3k mi away from me, it's not my problem. Don't make it my issue. Fix the problem where the problem really is. You can never fix the entire world as a whole. It's one piece at a time. It's madness to think a blanket rule will fix all incidences.
> 
> ...


Tidy up your room before trying to change the world.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> OoO as the thread but the true life of OoO are the participants. You, @5959HH, @mui.richard, @mav, @jmanlay, @BarracksSi who are the regulars make this place.
> 
> Please don't forget that it's only as fun as the people who make it to be. Thanks guys for the good times.


Yeah was trying to come up with lighter subjects... Thus 51 years ago where were you if alive?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Have a friend who stayed on after retired... Bsi would place him in fringe but the opposite fringe is there also. I told him for months to call it quits or unfriend the loon that was driving him crazy. He finally did.
> 
> Now me... I just do things the old fashioned way. The last loon that shared an email of mine, I told him to his face to kma and would be pleased when someone told me he had passed.
> Seems to have solved that problem for me.


Problem with you BT is you mince words and beat around the bush. My advice to you is to be more direct when dealing with difficult people.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand it's not an egregious invasion of privacy if there's nothing there of significance. Like my Facebook.


Yeah, but that could lead to much mischief. Thin end of the wedge.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> OoO as the thread but the true life of OoO are the participants. You, @5959HH, @mui.richard, @mav, @jmanlay, @BarracksSi who are the regulars make this place.
> 
> Please don't forget that it's only as fun as the people who make it to be. Thanks guys for the good times.


*ahem


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah was trying to come up with lighter subjects... Thus 51 years ago where were you if alive?


In a cot, sometimes suckling


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Well I should confess I'm not the nice old guy I seem to be here on OoO...
> Lmao... In my time, I was known for being blunt and speaking
> What I thought was the truth. I don't tolerate fools well tbh.


No! Really?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> *ahem


You too, brother @Sappie66

My apologies. I knew I missed someone and a few others too!

I didn't even tag @Galaga, @Black5 and @Gunnar_917 all of whom have become friends with in real life from OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> The original premise was pretty cool. Keep in touch with people you can't see every day. Catch up with old friends long forgotten. Make new friends. Then it evolved to living your entire social life online. One stop shop for all your information and algorithms that direct your attention to what the machine believes you should see. Leaves many people with a very narrow skewed representation of what is happening away from your little box. Can't directly blame FB but it has opened so many doors to manipulate the world. People now have thousands of "friends" they communicate with daily and don't even know their neighbors.
> 
> Social media has now made very isolated problems scattered around our country and turned them into everyone's problem. As much as it hurts to see injustice in this city or that city 3k mi away from me, it's not my problem. Don't make it my issue. Fix the problem where the problem really is. You can never fix the entire world as a whole. It's one piece at a time. It's madness to think a blanket rule will fix all incidences.
> 
> ...


You're right. Facebook slowly morphed into a cancer while making Mark Zuckerberg and friends rich.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> we seem to able to
> remain electronic friends which is good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think Mark Zulkenberg will disagree with you. He is sitting atop a pile of cash


#neverreadahead


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Well I should confess I'm not the nice old guy I seem to be here on OoO...
> Lmao... In my time, I was known for being blunt and speaking
> What I thought was the truth. I don't tolerate fools well tbh.


I'm shocked. Shocked, I tell you!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Said employers want to make sure that potential employee does not embarrass the firm.


I realize that. Unfortunately the younger generation fails to hold its cards close to the vest.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Instagram and Snapchat are even worse. What you post on the web never goes away.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What's Instagram?
What's Snapchat?
What's Twitter?

Never use any of them.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well I should confess I'm not the nice old guy I seem to be here on OoO...
> Lmao... In my time, I was known for being blunt and speaking
> What I thought was the truth. I don't tolerate fools well tbh.


You coulda fooled me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Exchange phone numbers, meet up and become human friends.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah was trying to come up with lighter subjects... Thus 51 years ago where were you if alive?


Glued to the television. I watched all the Gemini and Apollo launches and greedily consumed every bit of science and space information I could get my hands on.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.
> 
> Interviewer asks interviewee, "now, to finalise your employment, we will need to do a check on social media. Can you provide us your password so we may access and vet what you write on your Facebook posts?"
> 
> BT's response, "yeah sure, kiss my ass."


On the other hand they can have my Facebook password. Nothing there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> #neverreadahead


I think I mis-spelt his name. You spelt it correctly.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Really? I never would have guessed ;-)


#neverreadahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I realize that. Unfortunately the younger generation fails to hold its cards close to the vest.


The bar is set high for those that are meant to have a lot of community interaction like police, emergency services, military etc.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Glued to the television. I watched all the Gemini and Apollo launches and greedily consumed every bit of science and space information I could get my hands on.


I was too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Nice Disneyland holiday pictures by the way


Someone found me! 

Funny story behind that pic, we were in the Cars ride in Disneyland, where you "drive" the car around on rails. I turn the camera around for a selfie, and say smile everyone and snapped multiple photos. All the photos came out fine minus the the last one. Mrs Mav was saying "are you done yet?!" and Mav Jr yelling "WOAH" around the ride.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> What's Instagram?
> What's Snapchat?
> What's Twitter?
> 
> Never use any of them.


You missed Reddit. 

That is @sportura new playground with no moderators. I think it is like a Mad Max Thunderdome there where anything goes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> IMO that's generally what people should do. Honestly wus only public forum
> Where I've spent any time. Had enough of computers and such in my career.
> Main reason I think it's good we OoOers stay away from controversial stuff
> Like politics. I'm sure we don't all agree on things yet we seem to able to
> remain electronic friends which is good.


This ^^^^^ On a more serious note what you just said about sums it all up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Someone found me!
> 
> Funny story behind that pic, we were in the Cars ride in Disneyland, where you "drive" the car around on rails. I turn the camera around for a selfie, and say smile everyone and snapped multiple photos. All the photos came out fine minus the the last one. Mrs Mav was saying "are you done yet?!" and Mav Jr yelling "WOAH" around the ride.


Thanks for telling us the background story. But yeah, this shows how easy it is to search someone. LOL.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Instagram and Snapchat are even worse. What you post on the web never goes away.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Don't forgot Twitter, that's the worst one for me.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I sip my cheap and smelly Chivas Regal 12Y Whiskey (because I drink in the mirror) and sometimes I can't keep up with you. 😱 

OoO nasty evening!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well I should confess I'm not the nice old guy I seem to be here on OoO...
> Lmao... In my time, I was known for being blunt and speaking
> What I thought was the truth. I don't tolerate fools well tbh.


Hence why I don't FB. I don't hold my tongue. It's so much more fun to speak the harsh truth. Just the look on people's faces when they are crushed by hearing it out loud. Had a writing professor in college keep telling me I will offend people with the things I wrote. So you tell me to be honest and then tell me it's offensive. It's a friggen writing class not rehabilitation.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm shocked. Shocked, I tell you!


#definitelyneverreadahead


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BonyWrists said:


> Glued to the television. I watched all the Gemini and Apollo launches and greedily consumed every bit of science and space information I could get my hands on.


What a time that must have been to be alive and witness that. It's the space nerd in me coming out. Being born in 1974, I remember seeing most of the Space Shuttle launches and landings live.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Hence why I don't FB. I don't hold my tongue. It's so much more fun to speak the harsh truth. Just the look on people's faces when they are crushed by hearing it out loud. Had a writing professor in college keep telling me I will offend people with the things I wrote. So you tell me to be honest and then tell me it's offensive. It's a friggen writing class not rehabilitation.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And you Big Al are only marginally less direct than BT although you are younger than he is with years to catch up.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


>


Nice . I miss skating. I still can a little but I don't heal like I used to. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> *You, and Yankee Express can form the FB haters club.*
> 
> But seriously, with people having more time on their hands now from lock down, work from home, mental health issues, etc. that there's just so much more lunacy you can find on FB.
> 
> Sorry that it's people you know. Just goes to show their true inner self is exposed for you to see.


Nothing that YE posts in his Quixotic thread is incorrect, either. FB's userbase aside, what the company does to perpetually drive traffic and exploit its users' data would be illegal on any other media platform.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for telling us the background story. But yeah, this shows how easy it is to search someone. LOL.


Oh no doubt.

Another story... At some other company that I used to work for, we hired this girl as a designer. HR couldn't find anything on her background. My then boss does some digging and found out that she was a pretty famous model and actress in Korea, along with some of her modeling photos and videos. She was using a different name but shows you that everything is on the internet these days.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Hence why I don't FB. I don't hold my tongue. It's so much more fun to speak the harsh truth. Just the look on people's faces when they are crushed by hearing it out loud. Had a writing professor in college keep telling me I will offend people with the things I wrote. So you tell me to be honest and then tell me it's offensive. It's a friggen writing class not rehabilitation.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Some people can't handle the truth!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> What a time that must have been to be alive and witness that. It's the space nerd in me coming out. Being born in 1974, I remember seeing most of the Space Shuttle launches and landings live.


Looking back I sometimes feel it was the best of times and the worst of times. 
The moon landing (if you believe it happened) was one of the best. Inspiring for me as I entered 
the field.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah was trying to come up with lighter subjects... Thus 51 years ago where were you if alive?


I was 7, watching the moon landing through a grainy image, and even then was quite sceptical 🧐

P.S.: sorry Mav

Edit: sorry BT


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

*Good Night Gents*


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You too, brother @Sappie66
> 
> My apologies. I knew I missed someone and a few others too!
> 
> I didn't even tag @Galaga, @Black5 and @Gunnar_917 all of whom have become friends with in real life from OoO.


Ditto. Some people here have become more reliable than some people I've known for over 20 years .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Ditto. Some people here have become more reliable than some people I've known for over 20 years .


And to this I serve thee


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My apologies. I knew I missed someone and a few others too!
> 
> I didn't even tag @Galaga, @Black5 and @Gunnar_917 all of whom have become friends with in real life from OoO.


Hi there.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> And to this I serve thee


Nice strap, mean it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Nice strap, mean it


My best one. I had this guy drunkart BT knows make it . I asked for a few more then after 1.5 years of waiting never bothered to come through so gave up . He does great work but not his job so essentially people go on some list and one year he might ping you , kind of like a Daytona


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> My best one. I had this guy drunkart BT knows make it . I asked for a few more then after 1.5 years of waiting never bothered to come through so gave up . He does great work but not his job so essentially people go on some list and one year he might ping you , kind of like a Daytona


Definitely some of the best. He made me quite a few then just didn't respond. Jeep99dad was buying most all he was making. Aboen used to make some good ones too.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Definitely some of the best. He made me quite a few then just didn't respond. Jeep99dad was buying most all he was making. Aboen used to make some good ones too.


I get it though, not his primary job but then don't commit to put people on a list ...bugged me to no end then said F it . Red rock straps is not as good not as supple. Not sure who else does it nowadays


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I haven't worn this one in a while. My only "micro brand". Polish watch on a Ukrainian strap. A little heritage for me, grandparents were Ukrainians who technically lived just across the border in Poland.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I haven't worn this one in a while. My only "micro brand". Polish watch on a Ukrainian strap. A little heritage for me, grandparents were Ukrainians who technically lived just across the border in Poland.


Actually pretty nice. Looks like a cool dial


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I haven't worn this one in a while. My only "micro brand". Polish watch on a Ukrainian strap. A little heritage for me, grandparents were Ukrainians who technically lived just across the border in Poland.


Looks good.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Actually pretty nice. Looks like a cool dial


Thanks, I came across it by accident on a WUS thread when it was still in development and they were taking pre-orders. I got #72 out of only 100 made. It's actually the only watch I've ever owned where I've had people cold contact me to ask if I would consider selling. The dial is pretty amazing for such an affordable watch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks, I came across it by accident on a WUS thread when it was still in development and they were taking pre-orders. I got #72 out of only 100 made. It's actually the only watch I've ever owned where I've had people cold contact me to ask if I would consider selling. The dial is pretty amazing for such an affordable watch.


The heart wants what well you know


----------



## Jszair (May 20, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I haven't worn this one in a while. My only "micro brand". Polish watch on a Ukrainian strap. A little heritage for me, grandparents were Ukrainians who technically lived just across the border in Poland.


Has a Alpinist vibe there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jszair said:


> Has a Alpinist vibe there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, now that was not a very nice thing to say!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Jszair said:


> Has a Alpinist vibe there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one of those too. In person I think they're pretty different, but the one thing they have in common is they both came with a crappy stock strap.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, now that was not a very nice thing to say!


Aww come on, I thought we bashed Omega here, not Seiko. Leave my poor SARB017 alone.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Aww come on, I thought we bashed Omega here, not Seiko. Leave my poor SARB017 alone.


As a rule, yes, however, the green Alpinist is a different creature all together. 

Right @Gunnar_917 ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Aww come on, I thought we bashed Omega here, not Seiko. Leave my poor SARB017 alone.


Wait a second here








The alpinist is likely the worst watch ever invented , it is confused in a non binary kind of way. Is it a dress watch, is it a sports watch , it has a rotating inner bezel , gold hands , shiny as can be....what the flip is it


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> As a rule, yes, however, the green Alpinist is a different creature all together.
> 
> Right @Gunnar_917 ?


Dang, I wasn't aware there was any anti-Alp sentiment. I don't know it it matters, but I got mine in 2011 before the hype really started. And green is my favorite color


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Wait a second here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved it the moment I saw it. The heart wants what it wants.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang, I wasn't aware there was any anti-Alp sentiment. I don't know it it matters, but I got mine in 2011 before the hype really started. And green is my favorite color


Green is ok


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Also getting closer...

The gist is, an antibody already known to work against SARS in the early 2000s has been shown to likely work against CV19. This isn't a vaccine - it's like fast-forwarding the process to give people the antibodies that a vaccine causes the immune system to create. As the article says, it would be a stopgap, primarily for healthcare and other high-risk workers who are regularly exposed to CV19 and can't afford to wait for a proper vaccine. Human trials with volunteers (edit) using other antibody candidates (/edit) started last month.









How a Potential Treatment for the Coronavirus Turned Up in a Scientist’s Freezer


In the race to develop antibody drugs for COVID-19, a Dutch team found itself ahead of the pack.




www.newyorker.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Loved it the moment I saw it. The heart wants what it wants.


Ok maybe I was a bit agressive maybe be not the worse

But seriously you got to dump it

Or keep it but hum


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Hard to believe it's been 51 years...


?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I get it though, not his primary job but then don't commit to put people on a list ...bugged me to no end then said F it . Red rock straps is not as good not as supple. Not sure who else does it nowadays


Dang, i have a red rock coming in tomorrow fot my bathyscaphe


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Dang, i have a red rock coming in tomorrow fot my bathyscaphe


It is ok once it has been worked with for a while ...but high quality


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Is this the longest signature currently on the boards? If not, it must be close









What Rolex should i buy at 17?


The OP bought the watch 3 days ago, so, unless you have time travel superpowers, your advices are useless Of course, the OP could also update the first post in this thread (and maybe the title? not sure with the new software) so that people don't miss the fact that he bought it by now.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Green is ok


That's nice. What size case is that bad boy? I had the "Jade" Monster for a couple of weeks but the green wasn't what I'd hoped it would be.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Teenage Swedish climate activist Greta Thunberg was just awarded $1.15 million in prize money for the 2020 Gulbenkian Prize for Humanity - and she's already pledged to give all of it away to environmental groups.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> That's nice. What size case is that bad boy? I had the "Jade" Monster for a couple of weeks but the green wasn't what I'd hoped it would be.


I think it is 44 but LTL is short so it wears easy but thick at around 15.3mm .
Great watch but don't need it around so it is on the chopping block ....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I think it is 44 but LTL is short so it wears easy but thick at around 15.3mm .
> Great watch but don't need it around so it is on the chopping block ....


Yeah, Monsters wears a lot smaller too (I also owned an original OM for a while), but I'm keeping it under 40mm these days.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I get it though, not his primary job but then don't commit to put people on a list ...bugged me to no end then said F it . Red rock straps is not as good not as supple. Not sure who else does it nowadays


Micah (Vintager Straps) makes some very decent straps although he ain't cheap. This is a French canvas strap with leather backing that would look better on your SLA019 than on this SPB087.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Aww come on, I thought we bashed Omega here, not Seiko. Leave my poor SARB017 alone.


Really like the shirt!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang, I wasn't aware there was any anti-Alp sentiment. I don't know it it matters, but I got mine in 2011 before the hype really started. And green is my favorite color


If green is your favorite color you should make JMAN an offer for his SLA019 green dial/bezel MM300. If you like the Alpine with that puke  green dial, you'll love the green MM300.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Green is ok


#neverreadahead


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If green is your favorite color you should make JMAN an offer for his SLA019 green dial/bezel MM300. If you like the Alpine with that puke  green dial, you'll love the green MM300.


Too big for me (TWSS).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I think it is 44 but LTL is short so it wears easy but thick at around 15.3mm .
> Great watch but don't need it around so it is on the chopping block ....


The SLA019 is a tad top heavy but really is a nice watch except I dislike the bracelet. Actually I think I hate all Seiko bracelets.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

If I had a million dollars...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> If I had a million dollars...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> The SLA019 is a tad top heavy but really is a nice watch except I dislike the bracelet. Actually I think I hate all Seiko bracelets.


That's why I got rid of mine. And the thickness.

Speaking of green:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> If I had a million dollars...


If you paid me a million dollars...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Marendra said:


>


"I'd buy an exotic watch, like a Patek or an Ebel"


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That's why I got rid of mine. And the thickness.
> 
> Speaking of green:


I really still want one of those. Then maybe I'd sell the Alpinist!?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Happened to me once, see my post above and I've worked for a few companies who would discreetly check.
> 
> Different companies require different things, some discreetly look at all of your social profiles - FB, IG, YouTube, LinkedIn, SnapFace, DikTok, whatever they can dig up as part of the background check. Some will are more direct about it and will ask for passwords if your accounts are private. And some don't care.


That's just stupid. I do have to use Facebook and IG as they are the social media platforms I use to promote my work, so it's not like I can choose not to use them. Whatever I see on Facebook, other than some updates from my old school pals, I just dismiss them. Can't get my blood boiling every time I read something stupid online...

I think it's one thing to view the potential candidate's online profile discreetly, but another matter entirely asking for the password for anything. I mean what's next? A tape from my bedroom?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Homage watch to the original watch with Orange seconds hand. Only this time, they formalised the nickname by having an image of Ultraman. No different from having a Snoopy Dog printed on the dial.... just saying.


No Snoopy on my watches neither so there's that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> That's just stupid. I do have to use Facebook and IG as they are the social media platforms I use to promote my work, so it's not like I can choose not to use them. Whatever I see on Facebook, other than some updates from my old school pals, I just dismiss them. Can't get my blood boiling every time I read something stupid online...
> 
> I think it's one thing to view the potential candidate's online profile discreetly, but another matter entirely asking for the password for anything. I mean what's next? A tape from my bedroom?


Was that @sportura asking? 😄


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's why career counselors tell all their graduates to _scrupulously_ scrub _all_ their social media accounts before interviewing with firms.
> 
> "Don't give them a reason to not hire you."


Same reason why they shouldn't be wearing a shiny Rolex to an interview? 

Whatever happened to what I do in private is my own business? When I interviewed candidates I always hired them based on their performance during the interview...

Unless...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is it the angle of the shot or is her leg really that long?


Perspective distortion.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah was trying to come up with lighter subjects... Thus 51 years ago where were you if alive?


A toddler still wearing a diaper...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Oh no doubt.
> 
> Another story... At some other company that I used to work for, we hired this girl as a designer. HR couldn't find anything on her background. My then boss does some digging and found out that she was a pretty famous model and actress in Korea, along with some of her modeling photos and videos. She was using a different name but shows you that everything is on the internet these days.


Wow! Famous model and actress in Korea? What is she doing in LA? Flying under the radar?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> #definitelyneverreadahead


We have a new one brothers!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hi there.


Oh yes! Also the big Seiko fan that wandered over here to the Rolex forum. 

Nice knowing ya @BigSeikoFan


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Aww come on, I thought we bashed Omega here, not Seiko. Leave my poor SARB017 alone.


Brother Gun bashes the Alpanist. 

Ain't that right? @Gunnar_917


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> As a rule, yes, however, the green Alpinist is a different creature all together.
> 
> Right @Gunnar_917 ?


LOL. I tagged him too.

#neverreadahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Teenage Swedish climate activist Greta Thunberg was just awarded $1.15 million in prize money for the 2020 Gulbenkian Prize for Humanity - and she's already pledged to give all of it away to environmental groups.


This is because her family has too much money and they don't need it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That's why I got rid of mine. And the thickness.
> 
> Speaking of green:


Is that a real Rolex?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh yes! Also the big Seiko fan that wandered over here to the Rolex forum.
> 
> Nice knowing ya @BigSeikoFan


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I haven't worn this one in a while. My only "micro brand". Polish watch on a Ukrainian strap. A little heritage for me, grandparents were Ukrainians who technically lived just across the border in Poland.


I can see a Polish accent. My friend makes these watches. I'm impressed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I haven't worn this one in a while. My only "micro brand". Polish watch on a Ukrainian strap. A little heritage for me, grandparents were Ukrainians who technically lived just across the border in Poland.


Nice, the case shape reminds me of vintage Seiko 44GS. Love how the strap patina'ed from wear


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was that @sportura asking?


He'd probably ask for a video from the boardroom, not the bedroom...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> The SLA019 is a tad top heavy but really is a nice watch except I dislike the bracelet. Actually I think I hate all Seiko bracelets.


Seiko bracelets are nasty. I know because I owned one week and sold it quickly. Although the bezel was centering surprisingly


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I like this watch:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


>


You too brother @Panerol Forte.

Sorry I missed your name 

I guess i am not on your Christmas card list then.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> He'd probably ask for a video from the boardroom, not the bedroom...


Don't forget. Sporty used to say that he would wait for the missis to go to bed and then he would go to his study to watch replays of that weather girl he has the hits for.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I like this watch:


It's a very nice watch bro @Galaga

The boys were talking about it in the Longines forum. Definitely worth a second look.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't forget. Sporty used to say that he would wait for the missis to go to bed and then he would go to his study to watch replays of that weather girl he has the hits for.


This one's for you @sportura


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's a very nice watch bro @Galaga
> 
> The boys were talking about it in the Longines forum. Definitely worth a second look.


I'm going to check it out on Friday in the QVB. I prefer it on leather too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> This one's for you @sportura


Wrong girl...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wrong girl...


For me they all look the same.

Which reminds me of an old joke I used to share with my school mates - the answer to a less attractive girl is not plastic surgery...

All you need to do is turning off the lights.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> For me they all look the same.
> 
> Which reminds me of an old joke I used to share with my school mates - the answer to a less attractive girl is not plastic surgery...
> 
> All you need to do is turning off the lights.


You could also use a paper bag....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I like this watch:


The only thing I can't get pass is the lopped off "3". Other than that it's a handsome looking watch, kind of like an upscaled Hamilton Khaki.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL. Just saw this in my news feed.

Once again, it is society's fault that this boy didn't know how to change a tyre.









Teenage idiot allegedly drives on flat tyre, blames society for not teaching him better


A young driver is in a world of hurt after allegedly continuing to drive on a flat tyre while drunk during lockdown restrictions




www.whichcar.com.au


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You could also use a paper bag....


Right!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm going to check it out on Friday in the QVB. I prefer it on leather too.


Take a wrist shot for me mate. I saw thee review on Time+Tide. Longines takes to the skies with its new Spirit Collection


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Right!


You got the right idea. Now, print out a picture of your favourite model / actress / presenter and paste it on the paper bag. LOL.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Just saw this in my news feed.
> 
> Once again, it is society's fault that this boy didn't know how to change a tyre.
> 
> ...


I couldn't even if I wanted to, to change the flat I mean. My e90 came with runflats and as such no jack nor lug wrench came equipped with the car.

In other words, what should have been a 15 ~ 20 minutes max job becomes a call for a tow truck.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I couldn't even if I wanted to, to change the flat I mean. My e90 came with runflats and as such no jack nor lug wrench came equipped with the car.
> 
> In other words, what should have been a 15 ~ 20 minutes max job becomes a call for a tow truck.


Yeah, I hate run flats. Garbage ride quality exacerbated when you have low profiles.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I hate run flats. Garbage ride quality exacerbated when you have low profiles.


Hence I haven't used them for a long time, regular low profile radials only. On the odd occasion that I do get a flat I call for a tow truck. And since Hong Kong is such a small city the tow charge is reasonably cheap.

Have been using Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics all around, 225/40 18 and 255/35 18, for a few years now. Decent ride quality for a low profile and absolutely confident inspiring in the wet. We do get some serious downpours here in Hong Kong in the summer months so a good wet performance is a must.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That's just stupid. I do have to use Facebook and IG as they are the social media platforms I use to promote my work, so it's not like I can choose not to use them. Whatever I see on Facebook, other than some updates from my old school pals, I just dismiss them. Can't get my blood boiling every time I read something stupid online...
> 
> I think it's one thing to view the potential candidate's online profile discreetly, but another matter entirely asking for the password for anything. I mean what's next? A tape from my bedroom?


You tape yourself?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> You tape yourself?


Dang, that's your take from my post? 
And regarding your question, of course my reply is no comment.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that a real Rolex?


Green with envy are we?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah was trying to come up with lighter subjects... Thus 51 years ago where were you if alive?


Chilling out in Southern California

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah was trying to come up with lighter subjects... Thus 51 years ago where were you if alive?


Now chilling out in northern Sweden. Today's hike is in the rain with a temp of 5C. Miss CA.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Dang, that's your take from my post?
> And regarding your question, of course my reply is no comment.


I'm a skimmer - works with legal documents.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> The only thing I can't get pass is the lopped off "3". Other than that it's a handsome looking watch, kind of like an upscaled Hamilton Khaki.


Godfrey

I'm much more drawn to the Heritage Military Marine Nationale. It's right up my alley. And with a 38.5mm case size it should be just about perfect.









HANDS-ON: The Longines Heritage Military Marine Nationale


Very few watches have the ability to stop me in my tracks, knock me on my ass, or, for lack of a better word, leave me feeling shook.




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Hence I haven't used them for a long time, regular low profile radials only. On the odd occasion that I do get a flat I call for a tow truck. And since Hong Kong is such a small city the tow charge is reasonably cheap.
> 
> Have been using Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics all around, 225/40 18 and 255/35 18, for a few years now. Decent ride quality for a low profile and absolutely confident inspiring in the wet. We do get some serious downpours here in Hong Kong in the summer months so a good wet performance is a must.


Continentals for me. Just because the dealer stocks them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You tape yourself?


He is a photographer, remember? He records everything visually 

As to whether he is a performer or not.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Green with envy are we?


LOL. No, it is a joke that some of the those on the Rolex vs Tudor threads say that they hate to wear Rolex because people ask them if it's fake


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I'm much more drawn to the Heritage Military Marine Nationale. It's right up my alley. And with a 38.5mm case size it should be just about perfect.
> 
> ...


Do you read Time+Tide? I quite enjoy their YouTube


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you read Time+Tide? I quite enjoy their YouTube


Thanks Richard. I'll give that a go too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you read Time+Tide? I quite enjoy their YouTube


As a matter of fact I do. Their photography is top notch and it gives me a good idea how a watch really looks in real life.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He is a photographer, remember? He records everything visually
> 
> As to whether he is a performer or not.....


I seldom appear in front of a camera if you must know, for the simple reason that when the subject doesn't look good, no amount of photographic skill is gonna help.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Not my pic but check out that dial gents, sensational!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He is a photographer, remember? He records everything visually
> 
> As to whether he is a performer or not.....


Whens your mantas coming bro?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today again with a plume on his paws.








And old De Ville has found a new owner, also a farewell photo for you.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sun!










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I seldom appear in front of a camera if you must know, for the simple reason that when the subject doesn't look good, *no amount of photographic skill is gonna help.*


That is your problem there brother.

Photoshop. Photoshop. Photoshop.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Whens your mantas coming bro?


No idea. I have signed up to Sakura Watches and pre-ordered two, one for me and another for my kid. I believe the target release date is August 2020. Plenty of watches being released at that time as I have just bought a limited edition Laco pilot watch too and that is due for August.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No idea. I have signed up to Sakura Watches and pre-ordered two, one for me and another for my kid. I believe the target release date is August 2020. Plenty of watches being released at that time as I have just bought a limited edition Laco pilot watch too and that is due for August.


Nice one bro, looking forward to hearing your thoughts n seeing some pics.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Nice one bro, looking forward to hearing your thoughts n seeing some pics.


I will post the Seiko in Seiko thread and likewise, the Laco in the Laco thread.

I also asked Laco if they will consider making a new chrono watch and gave them some ideas so I hope they will take me up on it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The only thing I can't get pass is the lopped off "3". Other than that it's a handsome looking watch, kind of like an upscaled Hamilton Khaki.


Goood news the 40mm version doesn't even have the 3


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Looking back I sometimes feel it was the best of times and the worst of times.
> The moon landing (if you believe it happened) was one of the best. Inspiring for me as I entered
> the field.


There's a moon watch so it must have happened.

The 60s were the best!

Music-wise it's been downhill since then.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Ditto. Some people here have become more reliable than some people I've known for over 20 years .


Reliable or predictable or both ?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sun? Looks like a storm is coming in.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Nice, the case shape reminds me of vintage Seiko 44GS. Love how the strap patina'ed from wear


I believe it was an homage to a King Seiko case, or somethin' like that.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> The only thing I can't get pass is the lopped off "3". Other than that it's a handsome looking watch, kind of like an upscaled Hamilton Khaki.


Yeah I posted about this when it first came out. I can look past some of the oddness to really like it. The blue dial stands out very well. It's a nicely priced everyday watch for people looking for a worry free watch. That movement will last a lifetime.la nd be accurate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bro G, thanks for posting the info on the Longines. Really tempting...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Sun? Looks like a storm is coming in.


That's what passes for "sun" over there... 🙂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of sun, there's always this.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I believe it was an homage to a King Seiko case, or somethin' like that.


It probably is. I'm no expert in King Seikos but I do think they shared a lot of design traits with Grand Seiko back in the day. And there are quite a few of these floating around in Hong Kong.


----------



## Jeremy2101 (May 30, 2018)

I've been away from WUS for a while.

Where is sportura??


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Goood news the 40mm version doesn't even have the 3


You're right! It wasn't on the Longines website this morning and now it is. Now that's a good looking watch I can get onboard with.









There's one thing I still don't understand though - why the beige font for the date??? I like the idea of the black date wheel, but beige for the font?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> ?


Saw a couple of years ago in a small town. His popularity maybe is waining.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I like this watch:


It's a great-looking watch, but I'm still confused about the "3". Some of Longines's own images don't even have a "3" marker on the dial at all, which I think I'd like better than having half of it cut off.

Nicely-shot video, though (would like to see more lighting variety, a'la Bruce Williams). And I'm going to look for any that they've done about Swatch since they showed a Once Again (36mm white dial day-date) in the opening montage.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You're right! It wasn't on the Longines website this morning and now it is. Now that's a good looking watch I can get onboard with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty nice. My only issue with it, and I'm sure they have some significance, is the five stars. I feel like it's asking me to rate it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Saw a couple of years ago in a small town. His popularity maybe is waining.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Well, he is well past his prime, but a Canadian icon regardless.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Goood news the 40mm version doesn't even have the 3


#neverreadahead
Oh, that's the difference? Sweet.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> That is pretty nice. My only issue with it, and I'm sure they have some significance, is the five stars. I feel like it's asking me to rate it.


The five stars on the dial pays homage to the vintage Longines "Admiral" from the '70s I believe.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Saw a couple of years ago in a small town. His popularity maybe is waining.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Always enjoyed it growing up


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good morning!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You're right! It wasn't on the Longines website this morning and now it is. Now that's a good looking watch I can get onboard with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is to distinguish the date from the hour indices. Else, some wise crack is going to post a YouTube video about a duplicate hour marker at the 3 o'clock position when it's the 2nd, 4th or 9th of the month and alleging that Longines made a mistake.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> That is pretty nice. My only issue with it, and I'm sure they have some significance, is the five stars. I feel like it's asking me to rate it.


No, that's not true. Wearing it means that you are a five star person. Or if you are in the military, you are a 5-star ️️️️️


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The five stars on the dial pays homage to the vintage Longines "Admiral" from the '70s I believe.


LOL. At least I got that part right


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Heading into work today ... hope my fashion "choices" are better suited to SoOoO (ignore the car interior... nobody other than a passenger sees my pants while I'm sitting in the car...)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is to distinguish the date from the hour indices. Else, some wise crack is going to post a YouTube video about a duplicate hour marker at the 3 o'clock position when it's the 2nd, 4th or 9th of the month and alleging that Longines made a mistake.


LMAO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Heading into work today ... hope my fashion "choices" are better suited to SoOoO (ignore the car interior... nobody other than a passenger sees my pants while I'm sitting in the car...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much better


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Heading into work today ... hope my fashion "choices" are better suited to SoOoO (ignore the car interior... nobody other than a passenger sees my pants while I'm sitting in the car...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it, there is no OoO dress code, our comments were tongue in cheek, you are definitely a sharp dresser 

P.S.: I am not sure about the pink shirt though


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't worry about it, there is no OoO dress code, our comments were tongue in cheek, you are definitely a sharp dresser
> 
> P.S.: I am not sure about the pink shirt though


I feel like pink dress shirts are hit or miss. They're all the rage on the east coast of the US, and I think it's safe for work, but unsure if it's a color I'd wear out in the evening. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Heading into work today ... hope my fashion "choices" are better suited to SoOoO (ignore the car interior... nobody other than a passenger sees my pants while I'm sitting in the car...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your shirt is fine, bro.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I feel like pink dress shirts are hit or miss. They're all the rage on the east coast of the US, and I think it's safe for work, but unsure if it's a color I'd wear out in the evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ive got no problem with pink shirts any time really. As long as it works with the entire outfit and immediate situation.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Real men wear pink!  At least that's what Mrs Mav saids.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Real men wear pink!  At least that's what Mrs Mav saids.


Well that's all that matters then, right?? Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Real men wear pink!  At least that's what Mrs Mav saids.


Absolutely!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well that's all that matters then, right?? Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Exactly bro. Happy wife, happy life!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> That's why I got rid of mine. And the thickness.
> 
> Speaking of green:


The Hulk rocks. The color varies from emerald green to almost black depending on ambient lighting.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> If I had a million dollars...


Hard pass for me on that one. Wouldn't wear that PP even if I were a Leprechaun.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Real men wear pink!  At least that's what Mrs Mav *SAYS*.


What's the matter with your typing today brother?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Hard pass for me on that one. Wouldn't wear that PP even if I were a Leprechaun.


Hard pass for me too. The Patek that I really like is their Pilot Travel Time.










So good IMO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jeremy2101 said:


> I've been away from WUS for a while.
> 
> Where is sportura??


Lurking I'm told but not posting.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> What's the matter with your typing today brother?


Damn it. LOL

Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.

Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Hard pass for me too. The Patek that I really like is their Pilot Travel Time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


C'mon, we need at least one shot of the BLRO!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


So so sorry to hear that. You have my deepest condolences and please give regards to Mrs MAV.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


Sucks Mav.
Condolences


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Hard pass for me too. The Patek that I really like is their Pilot Travel Time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better but think I'd prefer without the doorknobs at 8:00 & 10:00 as well as the GMT hand.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

@mav I'm so sorry to hear that. My condolences

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


Mav, deepest condolences to you and Mrs. Mav. Please tell her we're thinking about her.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


My condolences. Sounds like a tough loss for your wife.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


#neverreadahead


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> C'mon, we need at least one shot of the BLRO!


I don't get to wear it ...hold please


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> C'mon, we need at least one shot of the BLRO!


She is working so just bugged the crap out of her


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> C'mon, we need at least one shot of the BLRO!


BLRO purloined by Mrs. JMAN and she'll think JMAN's crazy if he keeps snapping pictures of her wrist.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> BLRO purloined by Mrs. JMAN and she'll think JMAN's crazy if he keeps snapping pictures of her wrist.


We are way passed that point ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> She is working so just bugged the crap out of her


#AGAINneverreadahead


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> She is working so just bugged the crap out of her


Well, the goodwill didn't last very long... ?

Gotta admit it looks great on her though.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, the goodwill didn't last very long...
> 
> Gotta admit it looks great on her though.


Somehow , that pic makes it look rather large but in the flesh it isn't too big . She has flat wrists so it fits great. I am just wondering what I should get for me soon ... bday coming up and painting the house somehow doesn't feel like a treat ...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Hard pass for me on that one. Wouldn't wear that PP even if I were a Leprechaun.


I really do like it (hey, I dig green watches) but I'd lose the strap and go with some shade of brown. Or maybe just throw it on a nato .

It's all hypothetical anyway of course. It's an interesting story. It's a model they made in collaboration with Weir & Sons in Dublin for their 150th anniversary. Only 25 made and the retail was over $100k I think. All sold out of course.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Hard pass for me too. The Patek that I really like is their Pilot Travel Time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this one would be a hard pass for me. But that's what makes this hobby so great right? We like what we like.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


Oh no, condolences.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


Sorry to hear.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


Sucks. Almost wondering who's next to go in our families, too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the condolences guys! Appreciate you all!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Now this one would be a hard pass for me. But that's what makes this hobby so great right? We like what we like.


Exactly! It's probably one of the most polarizing Patek's releases in recent memory. It looks more like my Big Pilot than a Patek.

I also like the Nautilus and Aquanaut but like them by a distance. I don't really feel the urge to own one ever, especially not 2x+ in the grey market for one. And honestly after seeing the 5711 in person, it was a bit of a let down. IMO it didn't meet the super hype around it. Talking to some, you would like the 5711 is the greatest watch ever made, a mythical creature. In person, it's nice, just not $30K retail/$75K grey market nice.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


Sorry for Mrs. Mav's loss, and yours.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I really do like it (hey, I dig green watches) but I'd lose the strap and go with some shade of brown. Or maybe just throw it on a nato .
> 
> It's all hypothetical anyway of course. It's an interesting story. It's a model they made in collaboration with Weir & Sons in Dublin for their 150th anniversary. Only 25 made and the retail was over $100k I think. All sold out of course.


Rather buy a C8.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


He's one pusher short of that Patek.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Good morning!


Blue looks nice, but how to read it on a daily basis?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Exactly! It's probably one of the most polarizing Patek's releases in recent memory. It looks more like my Big Pilot than a Patek.
> 
> I also like the Nautilus and Aquanaut but like them by a distance. I don't really feel the urge to own one ever, especially not 2x+ in the grey market for one. And honestly after seeing the 5711 in person, it was a bit of a let down. IMO it didn't meet the super hype around it. Talking to some, you would like the 5711 is the greatest watch ever made, a mythical creature. In person, it's nice, just not $30K retail/$75K grey market nice.


I actually like the Nautilus and dislike the Aquanaut. I actually saw a Nautilus in the wild back in 2011 when you could probably get a used one for $15k. I was at an event in Puerto Rico and I met a guy that was wearing a SS black dial Nautilus (whatever that reference would be). I asked him "is that a Patek?" and to his credit he popped that bad boy off his wrist and handed it to me. I was afraid I'd drop it, but it was a pretty cool experience. I was really just getting into watches back then so to be able to handle and try on a Nautilus was awesome. He was just a wealthy young guy and his dad had bought it for him. I've seen them in person a couple times since then but that's the only time I've handled and worn one. Not mythical but pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Blue looks nice, but how to read it on a daily basis?


Thank the lume on the hands otherwise, visibility would have been far worse.

In person, its a small problem but not too bad. My biggest criticism is that they didn't offer it in the small size. I would probably gone for that instead.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


My sincere condolences to you and Mrs. Mav


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks like I made a new "friend". What Rolex should i buy at 17?










Keyboard warriors always crack me up.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I feel like pink dress shirts are hit or miss. They're all the rage on the east coast of the US, and I think it's safe for work, but unsure if it's a color I'd wear out in the evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've spoken out about pink shirts a few times before. I find it fundamentally wrong for men to wear pink. With all the colors of the spectrum, leave pink for the girls. As our society keep killing gender gaps, we should keep something sacred. The whole it's a boy it's a girl blue/pink thing. It never felt natural even when Miami Vice started this crap. Leave this one thing for the ladies guys.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Ive got no problem with pink shirts any time really. As long as it works with the entire outfit and immediate situation.


Considering your "outfit" is sissy enough. Love ya Sap but top that "outfit" off with a pink shirt and shaved arms; that's three strikes towards an alternative lifestyle bro. JS. NTTAWWT

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I've spoken out about pink shirts a few times before. I find it fundamentally wrong for men to wear pink. With all the colors of the spectrum, leave pink for the girls. As our society keep killing gender gaps, we should keep something sacred. The whole it's a boy it's a girl blue/pink thing. It never felt natural even when Miami Vice started this crap. Leave this one thing for the ladies guys.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I may not entirely agree, but I like that Bro Al has this opinion!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Looks like I made a new "friend". What Rolex should i buy at 17?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't read the entire thread, only the OP and then some of later posts. That Jeremy guy seems like a HUGE pr*ck... yikes

To the OP on that thread though, what I find interesting is he said he could only spend 3k but then created a huge list of Rolex's almost none of which can be purchased for between 2-3k used (and I don't think any new Rolex can be had for that little)... Not sure if anyone commented on that

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


So sorry to hear mate. May her soul rest in peace.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Considering your "outfit" is sissy enough. Love ya Sap but top that "outfit" off with a pink shirt and shaved arms; that's three strikes towards an alternative lifestyle bro. JS. NTTAWWT
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Haha! Cheers bro! And no, not going alternative any time soon.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Real men wear pink!  At least that's what Mrs Mav saids.


She needs some girlfriends. Don't be her girlfriend. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> View attachment 15359469


Chalk that up as the turning point in America. This is where it all started.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


Sorry to hear brother. Please send our condolences to Mrs Mav.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Exactly! It's probably one of the most polarizing Patek's releases in recent memory. It looks more like my Big Pilot than a Patek.
> 
> I also like the Nautilus and Aquanaut but like them by a distance. I don't really feel the urge to own one ever, especially not 2x+ in the grey market for one. And honestly after seeing the 5711 in person, it was a bit of a let down. IMO it didn't meet the super hype around it. Talking to some, you would like the 5711 is the greatest watch ever made, a mythical creature. In person, it's nice, just not $30K retail/$75K grey market nice.


Looks like a Hamilton. I really don't like anything Patek does. Even if they would come down to Tudor prices I would never buy one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Considering your "outfit" is sissy enough. Love ya Sap but top that "outfit" off with a pink shirt and shaved arms; that's three strikes towards an alternative lifestyle bro. JS. NTTAWWT
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sissy enough for ya Bro Al? ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

feck - my entire arm looks pink, dang Iphone.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I may not entirely agree, but I like that Bro Al has this opinion!


My younger son bought a pink tshirt a while back and we had a talk about it. He understands that while it's sissy, the chicks dig it. Conclusion is if your game is weak, pink helps. Get you some game son so you don't have to wear pink. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha! Cheers bro! And no, not going alternative any time soon.


What movie was that when Antonio Benderas said he tried it for a little while and it wasn't for him? Pretty funny stuff.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Sissy enough for ya Bro Al? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15359792


All I see is yellow. You could walk around naked with that watch and people would only notice that watch. While I don't particularly care for the watch, it has amazing look at me presence. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> My younger son bought a pink tshirt a while back and we had a talk about it. He understands that while it's sissy, the chicks dig it. Conclusion is if your game is weak, pink helps. Get you some game son so you don't have to wear pink.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Your son is correct....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> All I see is yellow. You could walk around naked with that watch and people would only notice that watch. While I don't particularly care for the watch, it has amazing look at me presence.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I matches my yellow Vette, how alternative is that ? ;-)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok I’m done pink shirt bashing for today hopefully. In other news DSW still has that 572 and my watch fund is pretty close. If it is still around in a few more weeks I’m going to grab it. Been working just about every day for a while now so I haven’t had the idle time to let it eat away at me. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I matches my yellow Vette, how alternative is that ? ;-)


If you step out that Vette with a yellow corvette jacket and hat, I'm gonna publicly bag on you. Lol

You sir are the complete opposite of stealth. Errbody gonna see you coming. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> If you step out that Vette with a yellow corvette jacket and hat, I'm gonna publicly bag on you. Lol
> 
> You sir are the complete opposite of stealth. Errbody gonna see you coming.
> 
> ...


I am safe, then, I do not own any Vette clothing and never will.

I normally dress quite understated but some color is fun for summer and I love me Doxas.....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

more normal colored outfit (!) ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Ok I'm done pink shirt bashing for today hopefully. In other news *DSW still has that 572 *and my watch fund is pretty close. If it is still around in a few more weeks I'm going to grab it. Been working just about every day for a while now so I haven't had the idle time to let it eat away at me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Do it!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I haven't read the entire thread, only the OP and then some of later posts. That Jeremy guy seems like a HUGE pr*ck... yikes
> 
> To the OP on that thread though, what I find interesting is he said he could only spend 3k but then created a huge list of Rolex's almost none of which can be purchased for between 2-3k used (and I don't think any new Rolex can be had for that little)... Not sure if anyone commented on that
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed on the first point.

Regarding the relationship with the OP's supposedly available funding and the items on his wish list (and his eventual purchase), I picked up on that immediately. I was dubious about the sincerity of the post, and I still don't think we've been given a complete and accurate account. It might be mostly true, but something feels off.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> more normal colored outfit (!) ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15359835


Isn't it a bit warm for that jacket?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Agreed on the first point.
> 
> Regarding the relationship with the OP's supposedly available funding and the items on his wish list (and his eventual purchase), I picked up on that immediately. I was dubious about the sincerity of the post, and I still don't think we've been given a complete and accurate account. It might be mostly true, but something feels off.


Definitely suspect.

Although, he could sincerely be a naive 17 year old who doesn't have a clue about the rarity of certain Rolex models these days and the cost of ownership. Again, I haven't read the thread and many of the OP's responses. He seems to know his stuff considering knowing some of the lingo ("Pepsi") and various models, however. That being said, I had a friend who was into watches in law school (but really knew nothing about them) and came up and asked where to buy a Rolex and asking if my GMT was "about $800 or so?"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha! Cheers bro! And no, not going alternative any time soon... not that there is anything wrong with that!


FIFY


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Your son is correct....
> 
> View attachment 15359817


I think it looks good.
I like to wear coral shirts myself


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Your son is correct....
> 
> View attachment 15359817


You have the Ragnar beard there (sort of). is there a man-bun under that hat?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Sissy enough for ya Bro Al? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15359792


Since it ain't pink it ain't sissy. Although I'm a fan of the Doxa Divingstar dial, I'm not so much a fan of the yellow strap. IMO black looks better.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I am safe, then, I do not own any Vette clothing and never will.
> 
> I normally dress quite understated but some color is fun for summer and I love me Doxas.....
> 
> View attachment 15359828


I bag on all my life long ride or die friends. Anybody that's spend enough time with me knows I'm gonna mess with them. Complete strangers I pick on all in good fun. I'm one of the few people that dish it and also take it though. In fact I appreciate when someone comes at me with some zingers. The world is too afraid to laugh at each other nowadays. I hate seeing this cancel culture we live in condemning people for jokes.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> My younger son bought a pink tshirt a while back and we had a talk about it. He understands that while it's sissy, the chicks dig it. Conclusion is if your game is weak, pink helps. Get you some game son so you don't have to wear pink.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If the chicks dig his pink shirt I'd leave him be if I were you.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Do it!


I'm gonna do it soon anyways even if I have to pay more. If I get a couple days off without distraction soon I may grab that one. I'm gonna save my exp2 aspirations for next year just in case Rolex changes it up some.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I am safe, then, I do not own any Vette clothing and never will.
> 
> I normally dress quite understated but some color is fun for summer and I love me Doxas.....
> 
> View attachment 15359828


Especially the 1500T ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You have the Ragnar beard there (sort of). is there a man-bun under that hat?


I gotta go see my barber soon. I can definitely do the Viking pull back and I'm not far from being able to bun it. Time to get my ears lowered.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> If the chicks dig his pink shirt I'd leave him be if I were you.


Yep. Just gotta make sure he remembers where his left and right are. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> My younger son bought a pink tshirt a while back and we had a talk about it. He understands that while it's sissy, the chicks dig it. Conclusion is if your game is weak, pink helps. Get you some game son so you don't have to wear pink.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah, but in the meantime, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I bag on all my life long ride or die friends. Anybody that's spend enough time with me knows I'm gonna mess with them. Complete strangers I pick on all in good fun. I'm one of the few people that dish it and also take it though. In fact I appreciate when someone comes at me with some zingers. The world is too afraid to laugh at each other nowadays. I hate seeing this cancel culture we live in condemning people for jokes.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Bro Al, no worries, In spite of occasionally wearing pink shirts , i am pretty feckin far from sensitive ;-)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> If you step out that Vette with a yellow corvette jacket and hat, I'm gonna publicly bag on you. Lol
> 
> You sir are the complete opposite of stealth. Errbody gonna see you coming.
> 
> ...


And that probably includes the guys on the Space Station...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> My younger son bought a pink tshirt a while back and we had a talk about it. He understands that while it's sissy, the chicks dig it. Conclusion is if your game is weak, pink helps. Get you some game son so you don't have to wear pink.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


ROFLMAO!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You have the Ragnar beard there (sort of). is there a man-bun under that hat?


Full beard since a few years back...

COVID-19 has me working on scruffy long hair....

1mm haircut during the sailing years


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Isn't it a bit warm for that jacket?


Depends on geographic location....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I gotta go see my barber soon. I can definitely do the Viking pull back and I'm not far from being able to bun it. Time to get my ears lowered.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So you a considering a man bun? 

And you say pink shirts are sissy?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I think it looks good.
> I like to wear coral shirts myself


Well, it would certainly throw off their counterintelligence guys when you go on a "business trip."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> If the chicks dig his pink shirt I'd leave him be if I were you.


You _gotta_ get a Big Like for that!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

My uncle's watch that I am wearing and his pants that I am NOT wearing


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

How I dress









Not that anyone cares .
Ok sometimes I wear button down shirts + real shoes and pants when meeting w the powers that be and have to wear a jacket which suxxxx


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, it would certainly throw off their counterintelligence guys when you go on a "business trip."


Got to blend in and w coral I am invisible in the water


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So you a considering a man bun?
> 
> And you say pink shirts are sissy?


No sir. Just saying I will have the capability soon. Lol. Even back in the day when I could go full Viking I wouldn't. Lol. Baby girl will from time to time put bows in my hair though. And baby girl gets what she wants. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> No sir. Just saying I will have the capability soon. Lol. Even back in the day when I could go full Viking I wouldn't. Lol. Baby girl will from time to time put bows in my hair though. And baby girl gets what she wants.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Say the word, and I'll send you some of these for your man bun...










Because every man bun deserves a good scrunchie.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Got to blend in and w coral I am invisible in the water


Tier 1 operator training has gotten really sophisticated...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> ROFLMAO!


Jonah Hill can really get into character when he wants to, can't he?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Ok sometimes I wear button down shirts + real shoes and pants when meeting w the powers that be and have to wear a jacket which suxxxx


When I used to work for Rakuten, we would take turns having these 2am meetings with the exec team in Japan. When I drew the short straw, I would wake up at 1:50am, put on a collar shirt, stay in my shorts, take a photo to use as the screen and go back to sleep during the meeting.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> When I used to work for Rakuten, we would take turns having these 2am meetings with the exec team in Japan. When I drew the short straw, I would wake up at 1:50am, put on a collar shirt, stay in my shorts, take a photo to use as the screen and go back to sleep during the meeting.


I do quite a bit of calls w Japan and I have to say they sukkkkk. Organized to a T but then so bloody formal you can't even be yourself while breathing ....and in the middle of the bloody night .
I do the same shorts and dress shirt and tie and then back to sleep ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> When I used to work for Rakuten, we would take turns having these 2am meetings with the exec team in Japan. When I drew the short straw, I would wake up at 1:50am, put on a collar shirt, stay in my shorts, take a photo to use as the screen and go back to sleep during the meeting.


Don't we all do that for video conference during work from home these days?

Except make sure that you don't inadvertently stand up and show everyone your boxer shorts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I do quite a bit of calls w Japan and I have to say they sukkkkk. Organized to a T but then so bloody formal you can't even be yourself while breathing ....and in the middle of the bloody night .
> I do the same shorts and dress shirt and tie and then back to sleep ...


Do you have to breath in and out on cue as well?

I once worked on a construction project with Japan's largest construction company and I was invited to join their morning exercise.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Damn it. LOL
> 
> Rough night TBH. Didn't sleep much. Mrs Mav's lovely godmother passed away yesterday suddenly from a heart attack. She was very close to her.
> 
> Don't want to bring sadness to this thread but that's why I'm not on my A game today.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you have to breath in and out on cue as well?
> 
> I once worked on a construction project with Japan's largest construction company and I was invited to join their morning exercise.


Almost ...
Went a couple times and every times it is awkward . I loved it there , people were truly helpful and nice but then when biz starts it is 
all about hierarchy and man is it painful to watch . I say what I have to say pretty much always but this poor dude I was working with was very worried when the big head oncho was about to show up to say hi. I said wth are you sweating for ....his answer I will never forget ...well he said , I have been yelled at many many times by big dog . Hum I said ok that sucks ...no no you don't understand .....it was good to be yelled at ...huh say what ?....yes in Japan it is a sign of appreciation .....right got it ....then I made what I thought was a good joke ....so what's next does he beat you up to show how much he appreciates your hard work? Needless to say he didn't laugh.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't we all do that for video conference during work from home these days?


FAWK NO

Although the last time I sat thru a video conference it was still cold enough that I wore my hoodie. Now it's just a sleeveless workout shirt. Speaking of which, I should go work on my delts.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

*Got to go*


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't we all do that for video conference during work from home these days?
> 
> Except make sure that you don't inadvertently stand up and show everyone your boxer shorts.


You bother with boxers?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is the cyclist's equivalent of the dooshy steering wheel shot.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> I do quite a bit of calls w Japan and I have to say they sukkkkk. Organized to a T but then so bloody formal you can't even be yourself while breathing ....and in the middle of the bloody night .
> I do the same shorts and dress shirt and tie and then back to sleep ...


Brings back the memories. I really dreaded the middle of the night video calls. The calls were between four of us, one being the COO, our boss. Somehow the COO rarely drew the short straw. To this day, the three of us believe it was rigged!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

One of my favorites - happy hump day (night) all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> One of my favorites - happy hump day (night) all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I like that one!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice! I like that one!


Easy sipping, especially neat. However prices have definitely gone up on Oban...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Almost ...
> Went a couple times and every times it is awkward . I loved it there , people were truly helpful and nice but then when biz starts it is
> all about hierarchy and man is it painful to watch . I say what I have to say pretty much always but this poor dude I was working with was very worried when the big head oncho was about to show up to say hi. I said wth are you sweating for ....his answer I will never forget ...well he said , I have been yelled at many many times by big dog . Hum I said ok that sucks ...no no you don't understand .....it was good to be yelled at ...huh say what ?....yes in Japan it is a sign of appreciation .....right got it ....then I made what I thought was a good joke ....so what's next does he beat you up to show how much he appreciates your hard work? Needless to say he didn't laugh.


LOL. Yeah, it is culturally acceptable to be yelled at. I think it is to do with being like a father - son relationship. So a scolding equates to be well loved. I also have a lot of respect for their work ethics. Pretty impressive to be honest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You bother with boxers?


Otherwise, this might happen.....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Have eaten a lot of rein deer, this one got away










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Have eaten a lot of rein deer, this one got away


He/she/it saw you approaching and ran for its life!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Easy sipping, especially neat. However prices have definitely gone up on Oban...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, that seems to be the case with almost all single malts...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have a Zoom call today; will be wearing a nice shirt and even nicer boxers.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Yeah, it is culturally acceptable to be yelled at. I think it is to do with being like a father - son relationship. So a scolding equates to be well loved. I also have a lot of respect for their work ethics. Pretty impressive to be honest.


Not sure I could work there long term but the work ethic is unparalleled


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have a Zoom call today; will be wearing a nice shirt and even nicer boxers.


GF.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@jorgenl

How is the new strap ?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> @jorgenl
> 
> How is the new strap ?


It hasn't arrived yet.

It was supposed to be delivered yesterday but now USPS is just stating the it will be arriving late...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Not sure I could work there long term but the work ethic is unparalleled


Luckily for me, those were short stints of a few months. I felt that it was a very stressful environment and I wasn't surprised to read of workers being driven to suicide due to work related stress.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He/she/it saw you approaching and ran for its life!


The badger I saw about 30 min later wasn't as lucky ;(

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

All the cool cats wear seiko, was just told Bruce wore this seiko till the day he died, an exclusive seiko man.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> The badger I saw about 30 min later wasn't as lucky ;(
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> All the cool cats wear seiko, was just told Bruce wore this seiko till the day he died, an exclusive seiko man.
> 
> View attachment 15360899


Who is Bruce?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is Bruce?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 15360912


Oh... Bruce Lee, of course. This picture rings a bell.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Not sure I could work there long term but the work ethic is unparalleled


Sounds like my first 18 years.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> The badger I saw about 30 min later wasn't as lucky ;(
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


So you eat badgers? It's rare to see them out west. We have a bunch of young foxes out and about. 
No Bo so they are braver. Coyotes seem to be on decline which is good.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

New straps came in this morning. Just need a battery for the Swatch. The AW bracelet adds a buzz when texts come in, which I'm sure wouldn't happen with a Rolex-quality bracelet.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is Bruce?


Springsteen


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just going to leave this here for you guys -

HODINKEE Eight-Day Travel Clock Limited Edition


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is Bruce?


you should know - 40% of the Aussie male population!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Just going to leave this here for you guys -
> 
> HODINKEE Eight-Day Travel Clock Limited Edition


So that's what the teaser email I got was about. A $6000 travel clock...ugh.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Just going to leave this here for you guys -
> 
> HODINKEE Eight-Day Travel Clock Limited Edition


Wtf, you need to have a key to set it? Eight days of reserve, sure, and ability to wind it by hand without a key -- but traveling means losing stuff, and if you have to resort to finding a pair of pliers to set the time and alarm, then what's the point of spending six grand?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 15360912


The big guy next to Bruce, I think his name is Bolo (?) lives next to a friend of mine. After he moved into his place, he called me and said "Bolo is my neighbor next door!"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Just going to leave this here for you guys -
> 
> HODINKEE Eight-Day Travel Clock Limited Edition


Buy a pre-owned Big Pilot for, well almost, the same price. A bit more. But you're get a cool watch that doubles as a clock on your nightstand.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> The big guy next to Bruce, I think his name is Bolo (?) lives next to a friend of mine. After he moved into his place, he called me and said "Bolo is my neighbor next door!"


Bolo Yeung.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Buy a pre-owned Big Pilot for, well almost, the same price. A bit more. But you're get a cool watch that doubles as a clock on your nightstand.


Yeah, but does it wake you up with a loud af BRRRRIIIIIIIINNGGGGGGG?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Remember the Hodinkee Hour Glass? Still in stock and can be yours for a measly $12K!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, but does it wake you up with a loud af BRRRRIIIIIIIINNGGGGGGG?


No although, I was promised that with the watch, a hot celeb girlfriend would arrive alongside as a value add. I fully expect that she would wake me up with a loud BRRRRIIIIIIIINNGGGGGGG! I'm still waiting IWC!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Remember the Hodinkee Hour Glass? Still in stock and can be yours for a measly $12K!


Ahahaha 12k hourglass mouth BLOWN I hope .
How silly can one be or just clearly w no idea on where else to put $ on. I suppose a good problem to have but even if I had unlimited cash I don't see how I would spend 12 grand on an hourglass .


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> No although, I was promised that with the watch, a hot celeb girlfriend would arrive alongside as a value add. I fully expect that she would wake me up with a loud BRRRRIIIIIIIINNGGGGGGG! I'm still waiting IWC!


I'd prefer she wakes me up with a....
But that's just me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> New straps came in this morning. Just need a battery for the Swatch. The AW bracelet adds a buzz when texts come in, which I'm sure wouldn't happen with a Rolex-quality bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 15361030
> 
> ...


That's the first time EVER I think the Apple watch looks decent enough to be called a *watch*, nice


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> That's the first time EVER I think the Apple watch looks decent enough to be called a *watch*, nice


Ha!

The bracelet definitely feels like I got my money's worth, though. Around $22, I think. And it doesn't breathe as well as my usual Nike strap or a mesh bracelet (although I don't own a mesh one yet). The buzz is annoying for now because I want my silent notifications to be truly _silent_, but I might get used to it.

And it'll be nice to have the Swatch again, I think. I need to break in the strap as it's pretty stuff, but it'll get there, I'm sure. Matches the $9 belt I got from the PX, too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Just going to leave this here for you guys -
> 
> HODINKEE Eight-Day Travel Clock Limited Edition


There a waiting list?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> So that's what the teaser email I got was about. A $6000 travel clock...ugh.


I saw the teaser and thought okay, their prices are goofy, but max $1000. $6000 for a travel clock designed for people who travel with multiple watches? Hahaha okay.

And the most troubling part? They will sell all of them immediately.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Wtf, you need to have a key to set it? Eight days of reserve, sure, and ability to wind it by hand without a key -- but traveling means losing stuff, and if you have to resort to finding a pair of pliers to set the time and alarm, then what's the point of spending six grand?


You're spending six grand to tell everyone you have one. That's all that site is anymore. Spending money to show people on Instagram that you spent the money and have "taste."


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Buy a pre-owned Big Pilot for, well almost, the same price. A bit more. But you're get a cool watch that doubles as a clock on your nightstand.


And you won't look like an idiot when you tell people what you spent on a travel clock, because their readers cannot contain themselves when discussing prices and money.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, but does it wake you up with a loud af BRRRRIIIIIIIINNGGGGGGG?


Oh oh ohhhhh that is the best part. Their site demos the alarm ring. Sounds more like the faint buzzing of an electric toothbrush dying. Imagine buying that thing and not even being able to hear it.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> There a waiting list?


HA! Sold out already? That's just too good.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Oh oh ohhhhh that is the best part. Their site demos the alarm ring. Sounds more like the faint buzzing of an electric toothbrush dying. Imagine buying that thing and not even being able to hear it.


I didn't even get that far. I'll go look again as soon as I'm done taking a .


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here you go ladies and gentlemen... The Anti-Rolex/Tudor Collection

Not much of a troll thread but should be interesting to see what people comes up with.

And watch of the day is...










It's being about a month since I got it and I just f'ing love this watch more and more.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> So you eat badgers? It's rare to see them out west. We have a bunch of young foxes out and about.
> No Bo so they are braver. Coyotes seem to be on decline which is good.


He decided to say hi to my front left tire. He was warm but not warm enough to eat.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

@mav

I'm excited to see what your new thread becomes... wonder if others will take it seriously and thoughtfully or if it's just going to become a brawl between crybabies saying nothing can match Rolex

The Anti-Rolex/Tudor Collection








The Anti-Rolex/Tudor Collection


So with Rolex, and even Tudor, becoming increasingly harder to acquire, particularly stainless steel sport models, and some have stated their dislike of Rolex due to its perception of conspicuous consumption that they may convey and other baggage, what would your anti-Rolex/Tudor collection look...




r.tapatalk.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> So that's what the teaser email I got was about. A $6000 travel clock...ugh.


I saw the ad but didn't bother reading. 6k is ridiculous: what else does it do after a long day of traveling? Warm foot massage?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And you won't look like an idiot when you tell people what you spent on a travel clock, *because their readers cannot contain themselves when discussing prices and money.*


That's actually the part that turns me off about this hobby. Got a Rolex or another cool watch? All some see are dollar signs. I'm glad SoOoO members aren't like this.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> HA! Sold out already? That's just too good.


Just checked, not sold out... yet. LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mav
> 
> I'm excited to see what your new thread becomes... wonder if others will take it seriously and thoughtfully or if it's just going to become a brawl between crybabies saying nothing can match Rolex
> 
> ...


I'm a half glass full kind of guy so I remain hopeful.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> That's actually the part that turns me off about this hobby. Got a Rolex or another cool watch? All some see are dollar signs. I'm glad SoOoO members aren't like this.


100% agree. I have seen every price range on SoOoO. No ego at all. Love that.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

We had steak last night.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> We had steak last night.


Looks incredible, and cooked to a perfect temperature!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Oh oh ohhhhh that is the best part. Their site demos the alarm ring. Sounds more like the faint buzzing of an electric toothbrush dying. Imagine buying that thing and not even being able to hear it.


I just played the sound and LOL'ed! Oh my. SPOT ON! Dying toothbrush is the best way to describe it.

I like Hodinkee and all but this thing is downright silly and lame. It's maybe worth 1/10 of its asking price - $590.

Looks like they homaged this older travel alarm clock...










The leather is from Hermes but can't make the the brand of the clock itself.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Here you go ladies and gentlemen... The Anti-Rolex/Tudor Collection
> 
> Not much of a troll thread but should be interesting to see what people comes up with.
> 
> ...


An invitation to daument??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Here you go ladies and gentlemen... The Anti-Rolex/Tudor Collection
> 
> Not much of a troll thread but should be interesting to see what people comes up with.
> 
> ...


A month old and still looks good.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Just checked, not sold out... yet. LOL


Yet ....but they may not need to because they made a few for initial sale and then if it doesn't sell then so be it don't make any more .
No shot of the movement though !?!
For 6 k I would buy this instead









But that is just me


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> We had steak last night.


Looks perfectly cooked - Mrs Mav?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Looks incredible, and cooked to a perfect temperature!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


#neverafeckinredhead....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> I just played the sound and LOL'ed! Oh my. SPOT ON! Dying toothbrush is the best way to describe it.
> 
> I like Hodinkee and all but this thing is downright silly and lame. It's maybe worth 1/10 of its asking price - $590.
> 
> ...


Found it - 1930s JAEGER-LECOULTRE 8 DAYS TRAVEL ALARM CLOCK "ADOS"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Looks perfectly cooked - Mrs Mav?


Both of us! I helped this time. HA


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> Both of us! I helped this time. HA


I find that the best meals are the ones Lagetha and I cook together...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> That's actually the part that turns me off about this hobby. Got a Rolex or another cool watch? All some see are dollar signs. I'm glad SoOoO members aren't like this.


The dollar sign thing makes me crazy too. People get blinded by a name brand and completely forget about anything else.

Photoshop the Fossil logo on all your watches and then tell me honestly which ones still look great.

Patek fans are the worse. Rolex crowd is pretty bad about it too. We all fall into the branding thing of course but we are all not honest about it. Lots of noses get turned up because we first see a brand and never actually see the watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> The dollar sign thing makes me crazy too. People get blinded by a name brand and completely forget about anything else.
> 
> Photoshop the Fossil logo on all your watches and then tell me honestly which ones still look great.
> 
> ...


It's true, but the thing that hooked me on Rolex is their bulletproof movement. Some of my older 3135 movements are super-accurate and have never been serviced for 15-20years. I just didn't have this experience with my ETA based watches '_cough'_ DOXA


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Yet ....but they may not need to because they made a few for initial sale and then if it doesn't sell then so be it don't make any more .
> No shot of the movement though !?!
> For 6 k I would buy this instead
> 
> ...


Yeah, and that's a seriously good watch (and good looking too). Hard to lose its pieces as well.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A strap + work from home buddies










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> It's true, but the thing that hooked me on Rolex is their bulletproof movement. Some of my older 3135 movements are super-accurate and have never been serviced for 15-20years. I just didn't have this experience with my ETA based watches '_cough'_ DOXA


Oh it's understandable. That's why I am completely oblivious to accuracy and more about reliability. When I start losing minutes a day, then we got a problem. To the second accuracy is for enhancing ocd and frankly just dangerous to ones wellbeing. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> It's true, but the thing that hooked me on Rolex is their bulletproof movement. Some of my older 3135 movements are super-accurate and have never been serviced for 15-20years. I just didn't have this experience with my ETA based watches '_cough'_ DOXA


Sort of ditto here. I was attracted to the look of the five digit sub at first, but bought it for the movement and quality. I did not think I could do better for the money.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> It's true, but the thing that hooked me on Rolex is their bulletproof movement. Some of my older 3135 movements are super-accurate and have never been serviced for 15-20years. I just didn't have this experience with my ETA based watches '_cough'_ DOXA


Do you still have any Doxas or did you flip them all?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I just played the sound and LOL'ed! Oh my. SPOT ON! Dying toothbrush is the best way to describe it.
> 
> I like Hodinkee and all but this thing is downright silly and lame. It's maybe worth 1/10 of its asking price - $590.
> 
> ...


Isn't the name of the clock, Jaeger-Lecoultre, right there on Hodinkee shop?









1930s Jaeger '8 Jours' Travel Alarm Clock, Signed Hermès With Travel Case


Our Take While black dial watches, whether vintage or modern, are highly coveted today, they were not in vogue for most of the 20th century. Often relegated to military watches, it is even rarer to find them on a travel clock. Doubling down on the rarity, this black dial is signed by both Jaeger...




shop.hodinkee.com





And it would seem it's not just a one off.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Found it - 1930s JAEGER-LECOULTRE 8 DAYS TRAVEL ALARM CLOCK "ADOS"


#definitlyneverreadahead


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> The dollar sign thing makes me crazy too. People get blinded by a name brand and completely forget about anything else.
> 
> *Photoshop the Fossil logo on all your watches and then tell me honestly which ones still look great.*
> 
> ...


Your mention of Fossil reminds me of a few office stories...

Since I used to work for Fossil, and would travel to HQ in Dallas all the time, I wore my Big Pilot a lot. It looked like a big Fossil watch and I looked like a supportive company man. A few watch guys knew but most didn't.

Another guy wore his DJ on his first day, it was instantly recognized, he was shamed and never wore it again to the office. Sadly, the DJ was something his Mom gave him so yikes.

And another story that became an office legend - the receptionist had an Omega. The founder, who later left and founded Bedrock aka Shinola (another story), saw the watch, became extremely upset. He asked the receptionist to see the watch, then placed it on her desk, took out a stapler and slammed it several times against the watch until it was in pieces and yelled at her "don't ever wear this f'ing swatch here again". The poor girl was in tears. The founder is bonkers, bat **** crazy. That's why I always laugh when someone raves about Shinola. They have no idea.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


Is this a new toy?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Your mention of Fossil reminds me of a few office stories...
> 
> Since I used to work for Fossil, and would travel to HQ in Dallas all the time, I wore my Big Pilot a lot. It looked like a big Fossil watch and I looked like a supportive company man. A few watch guys knew but most didn't.
> 
> ...


Heard a story about someone who was being interviewed to work at Bic, then pen company. He asked if he could write down notes, and he took out a notepad and a Paper Mate pen. End of interview.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh it's understandable. That's why I am completely oblivious to accuracy and more about reliability. When I start losing minutes a day, then we got a problem. To the second accuracy is for enhancing ocd and frankly just dangerous to ones wellbeing. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


On the other hand the basic function of any watch is to tell the time accurately. Hence both reliability and accuracy are of paramount importance, at least to me. Col. Townsend said "Only accurate rifles are interesting," which point of view should be extended to watches as well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> I find that the best meals are the ones Lagetha and I cook together...


I think killing together is more special.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Just going to leave this here for you guys -
> 
> HODINKEE Eight-Day Travel Clock Limited Edition


Nice clock! I'd gladly pay $100-$200 for something like that. $5,900 is greater than MSRP for an OP39, so that's just absurd.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Isn't the name of the clock, Jaeger-Lecoultre, right there on Hodinkee shop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one! Who would have thought Hodinkee would homage something. LOL


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Your mention of Fossil reminds me of a few office stories...
> 
> Since I used to work for Fossil, and would travel to HQ in Dallas all the time, I wore my Big Pilot a lot. It looked like a big Fossil watch and I looked like a supportive company man. A few watch guys knew but most didn't.
> 
> ...


No shyt!

Never liked Shinola...their so called "leather wallets" are a joke. Corrected grain leather card case for $125...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> That's the one! Who would have thought Hodinkee would homage something. LOL


The Ultimate Ginault?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Found it - 1930s JAEGER-LECOULTRE 8 DAYS TRAVEL ALARM CLOCK "ADOS"


Now you can have the original JLC for 675, or the Hodinkee Homage for 6000, what will you choose?

P.S.: WTF is Hodinkee?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now you can have the original JLC for 675, or the Hodinkee Homage for 6000, what will you choose?
> 
> P.S.: WTF is Hodinkee?


It's an online watch store that occasionally writes human interest watch articles.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> you should know - 40% of the Aussie male population!


No, that will be John. The rest is Tom, Dick or Harry.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> The big guy next to Bruce, I think his name is Bolo (?) lives next to a friend of mine. After he moved into his place, he called me and said "Bolo is my neighbor next door!"


Did your friend learn some Kung Fu tricks from Bolo and get his autograph?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ahahaha 12k hourglass mouth BLOWN I hope .
> How silly can one be or just clearly w no idea on where else to put $ on. I suppose a good problem to have but even if I had unlimited cash I don't see how I would spend 12 grand on an hourglass .


Mouth and Blown in the same sentence...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'd prefer she wakes me up with a....
> But that's just me.


Up to your imagination brother.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Up to your imagination brother.


As a photographer I tend to have a very VIVID imagination. Needless to say that image will get me banned here...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand the basic function of any watch is to tell the time accurately. Hence both reliability and accuracy are of paramount importance, at least to me. Col. Townsend said "Only accurate rifles are interesting," which point of view should be extended to watches as well.


So why mechanicals instead of quartz????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> As a photographer I tend to have a very VIVID imagination. Needless to say that image will get me banned here...


Godfrey

And I really don't want to be responsible for getting SoOoO locked.

THAT would be a double Godfrey!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


That's a great shot of the Omega floating in the center of the crystal. I don't think I've ever seen it on mine, now that I know where to look I'll have to check it out when I get back home.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And I really don't want to be responsible for getting SoOoO locked.
> 
> THAT would be a double Godfrey!


That would be bad... I mean what else would I be doing during business hours... actually working?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh boy - I guess the comments on the travel clock were so bad, Hodinkee turned off comments on their IG post for it. Ouch.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did your friend learn some Kung Fu tricks from Bolo and get his autograph?


My buddy is a bad ass martial arts guy himself and watch guy too, which is funny because if you ever met him, he's a very passive, unassuming, almost nerdy guy. But he would whoop your ass in a fight. I think he did talk to him and get his autograph.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> The dollar sign thing makes me crazy too. People get blinded by a name brand and completely forget about anything else.
> ::
> Patek fans are the worse. Rolex crowd is pretty bad about it too. We all fall into the branding thing of course but we are all not honest about it. Lots of *noses get turned up because we first see a brand and never actually see the watch. *


To be fair, some owners buy because it is a good watch.

Those who buy blindly just because of the brand are the same ones who must be seen in a brand name car or shop at high brow boutiques. That is a certain breed of people. You know who they are when you see them in real life.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> It's true, but the thing that hooked me on Rolex is their bulletproof movement. Some of my older 3135 movements are super-accurate and have never been serviced for 15-20years. I just didn't have this experience with my ETA based watches '_cough'_ DOXA


Ditto.

Never read ahead


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> That's a great shot of the Omega floating in the center of the crystal. I don't think I've ever seen it on mine, now that I know where to look I'll have to check it out when I get back home.


DON'T DO IT

If it's not level with the top pointing towards "12" you'll hate it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> I just played the sound and LOL'ed! Oh my. SPOT ON! Dying toothbrush is the best way to describe it.
> 
> I like Hodinkee and all but this thing is downright silly and lame. It's maybe worth 1/10 of its asking price - $590.
> 
> ...


#NRA It has a JLC look, just as the Hodinkee clock has a JLC price.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> That would be bad... I am what else would I be doing during business hours... actually working?


Why not? That would be doing something different for a change right?

And I'm guessing you're at the office so...

Good night gents.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sort of ditto here. I was attracted to the look of the five digit sub at first, but bought it for the movement and quality. I did not think I could do better for the money.


Ditto

Never read ahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> #definitlyneverreadahead


Glad to see the old rule still applied.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Your mention of Fossil reminds me of a few office stories...
> ::
> And another story that became an office legend - the receptionist had an Omega. The founder, who later left and founded Bedrock aka Shinola (another story), saw the watch, became extremely upset. He asked the receptionist to see the watch, then placed it on her desk, took out a stapler and slammed it several times against the watch until it was in pieces and yelled at her "don't ever wear this f'ing swatch here again". The poor girl was in tears. The founder is bonkers, bat **** crazy. That's why I always laugh when someone raves about Shinola. They have no idea.


Cannot like this story. That is office harassment and staff abuse. How can a boss damage property belonging to others?

#boycottfossilshinola


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand the basic function of any watch is to tell the time accurately. Hence both reliability and accuracy are of paramount importance, at least to me. Col. Townsend said "Only accurate rifles are interesting," which point of view should be extended to watches as well.


Reliability and accuracy are important to me too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I think killing together is more special.


That's a serial killer kind of a statement... yikes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> As a photographer I tend to have a very VIVID imagination. Needless to say that image will get me banned here...


Okay, no pictures please...

No wonder you wear you watch on your right. So you can get it wound with your rigorous hand movements


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It's an online watch store that occasionally writes human interest watch articles.


They also have boutiques embedded in some retailers. For example, they sell pre-owned vintage watches out of a counter at Todd Snyder in NYC.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> That's a great shot of the Omega floating in the center of the crystal. I don't think I've ever seen it on mine, now that I know where to look I'll have to check it out when I get back home.


I hate to look for the Omega logo on mine because it is rotated at an odd angle off centre.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> That would be bad... I mean what else would I be doing during business hours... actually working?


Yes, i would expect so....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> My buddy is a bad ass martial arts guy himself and watch guy too, which is funny because if you ever met him, he's a very passive, unassuming, almost nerdy guy. But he would whoop your ass in a fight. I think he did talk to him and get his autograph.


Nice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> DON'T DO IT
> 
> If it's not level with the top pointing towards "12" you'll hate it.


Yeah, i found mine.... and regretted it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Why not? That would be doing something different for a change right?
> 
> And I'm guessing you're at the office so...
> 
> Good night gents.


Lucky dog...

He gets to lick her every day


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, i found mine.... and regretted it


At least now you can pick yours out of the pile at the next Speedy Friday meetup


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand the basic function of any watch is to tell the time accurately. Hence both reliability and accuracy are of paramount importance, at least to me. Col. Townsend said "Only accurate rifles are interesting," which point of view should be extended to watches as well.


But I would even disagree with Col. Townsend. The troops overseas in the Mid East would routinely confiscate AK47s and ammo and carry them because they just don't fail or misfire. Leaving their more accurate M16s in the HumV because close enough and less malfunctions beats precision. Accuracy VS reliability is hard to argue for either side. But I get it. It's a selling point. I'm more of the aesthetics and reliability type of guy as far as watches.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> No shyt!
> 
> Never liked Shinola...their so called "leather wallets" are a joke. Corrected grain leather card case for $125...


I think they have a new automatic diver that looks nice.

I do like what Detroit Watch Company is doing though. Very cool designs and priced well.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I think killing together is more special.


Have a season or so recorded... Been hard to get interested... Since the physically challenged son took over


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cannot like this story. That is office harassment and staff abuse. How can a boss damage property belonging to others?
> 
> #boycottfossilshinola


Total office harassment and staff abuse. The founder was eventually fired by his own brother, now is the current CEO of Fossil. Supposedly they had a big falling out and don't talk to this day. Anyways original founder left, founded Bedrock, and eventually Shinola. Shinola is really a Dallas company, not Detroit. All lies, just like their made in America claim. Everything is made and 90% of assembly is done in China. The final casing and QA happens in their Detroit office. I wouldn't be shocked if they were made alongside a Fossil watch in the same plant.

The brother is more reserved and far nicer but is running the company into the ground. Staying in touch with friends there, they already had three layoffs this year and a 20% permanent reduction in salary for those left. I guess I left at the right time.

Their culture was a fun one but too much fun, and not enough good work. And they would still publicly shame people if you wore something other than a Fossil.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> At least now you can pick yours out of the pile at the next Speedy Friday meetup


Thanks. Chances are, I will pick someone else's and hope that it lines up


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Talking about anti-whatever, here's an anti-Hodinkee JLC travel clock on Ebay for $650.









Vintage Jaeger LeCoultre Folding Travel Alarm Clock Swiss Made | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Jaeger LeCoultre Folding Travel Alarm Clock Swiss Made at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> But I would even disagree with Col. Townsend. The troops overseas in the Mid East would routinely confiscate AK47s and ammo and carry them because they just don't fail or misfire. Leaving their more accurate M16s in the HumV because close enough and less malfunctions beats precision. Accuracy VS reliability is hard to argue for either side. But I get it. It's a selling point. I'm more of the aesthetics and reliability type of guy as far as watches.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


G-shock for you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Total office harassment and staff abuse. The founder was eventually fired by his own brother, now is the current CEO of Fossil. Supposedly they had a big falling out and don't talk to this day. Anyways original founder left, founded Bedrock, and eventually Shinola. Shinola is really a Dallas company, not Detroit. All lies, just like their made in America claim. Everything is made and 90% of assembly is done in China. The final casing and QA happens in their Detroit office. I wouldn't be shocked if they were made alongside a Fossil watch in the same plant.
> 
> The brother is more reserved and far nicer but is running the company into the ground. Staying in touch with friends there, they already had three layoffs this year and a 20% permanent reduction in salary for those left. I guess I left at the right time.
> 
> Their culture was a fun one but too much fun, and not enough good work. And they would still publicly shame people if you wore something other than a Fossil.


LOL. Good for you that you left at the right time.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> Talking about anti-whatever, here's an anti-Hodinkee JLC travel clock on Ebay for $650.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, a couple years ago I saw a JLC travel alarm at an antique shop for about that price. The condition wasn't great, so it didn't seem worthwhile. I'd still love to have a mechanical alarm clock like I had as a child. I'd also like a JLC Atmos, but I'm prohibited.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BonyWrists said:


> By the way, a couple years ago I saw a JLC travel alarm at an antique shop for about that price. The condition wasn't great, so it didn't seem worthwhile. I'd still love to have a mechanical alarm clock like I had as a child. I'd also like a JLC Atmos, but I'm prohibited.


Speaking of JLC, this is the one that got away from me...










If a legit, trusted seller ever gets one in stock, I would be game.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Is this a new toy?


The speedy ? Nah have had it the longest actually


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I like this one more.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I think killing together is more special.


but often frowned upon....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I just watched Tim Mosso's review of the Tudor POS,,, must say I am a bit tempted....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> Speaking of JLC, this is the one that got away from me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be the least JLC-like watch in their lineup. If I ever see one, I'll think of you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lucky dog...
> 
> He gets to lick her every day


 "Move over Rover, let Jimi take over"


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> I just watched Tim Mosso's review of the Tudor POS,,, must say I am a bit tempted....


No, don't! Actually, you probably have enough wrist for it. I certainly don't.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a serial killer kind of a statement... yikes


More "mass-murderer" than "serial killer" actually.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> More "mass-murderer" than "serial killer" actually.


You're right.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Message to those here on SoOoO with premium membership. I just discovered the "Premium Members Only" lounge. What say you about creating our little thread there? If yes, any ideas of a title for the thread? Maybe, Gentlemen's Club?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> I just watched Tim Mosso's review of the Tudor POS,,, must say I am a bit tempted....


If ANYONE on SoOoO can pull off that watch it's you bro.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lucky dog...
> 
> He gets to lick her every day


Would you wanna be that lucky dog you dog (Bert)...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, no pictures please...
> 
> No wonder you wear you watch on your right. So you can get it wound with your rigorous hand movements


Has it occurred to you that because I wear my watch on my right I tend to do other things with my left...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cannot like this story. That is office harassment and staff abuse. How can a boss damage property belonging to others?
> 
> #boycottfossilshinola


I would sue his a$$. That's if I didn't kick him in the jewels first...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> ...
> 
> The brother is more reserved and far nicer but is running the company into the ground. Staying in touch with friends there, they already had three layoffs this year and a 20% permanent reduction in salary for those left. I guess I left at the right time.
> 
> Their culture was a fun one but too much fun, and not enough good work. And they would still publicly shame people if you wore something other than a Fossil.


I would say, "You give me a Fossil for free and I'll wear it whenever I'm at work. If not, then you can go pound salt."

"Btw, do I have to keep it when you lay me off or can I please give it back to you?"

"Better yet, can I smash it with a stapler before I leave?"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Have a season or so recorded... Been hard to get interested... Since the physically challenged son took over


Bjarne Ironside? Physically challenged?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Speaking of JLC, this is the one that got away from me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's got a pair of big nubbies.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Bjarne Ironside? Physically challenged?


best i could come up with.... not very pc ?

ivar the boneless


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Message to those here on SoOoO with premium membership. I just discovered the "Premium Members Only" lounge. What say you about creating our little thread there? If yes, any ideas of a title for the thread? Maybe, Gentlemen's Club?


Tell me if you do this. Then I'll up my membership-game.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

And










Sold out and the best they can do is a picture of a farking key and some ugly a&& leather case made out of goat leather.

Must say bravo to them for selling all the bs they shell out and to all the morons that gobble it up then well it is just sad.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> best i could come up with.... not very pc ?
> 
> ivar the boneless


Oh? He's got no bone?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Morons indeed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I just watched Tim Mosso's review of the Tudor POS,,, must say I am a bit tempted....


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, who is their head of marketing? Same guy from Omega? Next thing you know they will make another one in blue leather and charge $10k.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I would sue his a$$. That's if I didn't kick him in the jewels first...


I don't really know what happened afterwards, if the receptionist sued or what. She didn't work there anymore when I was there.



BigSeikoFan said:


> I would say, "You give me a Fossil for free and I'll wear it whenever I'm at work. If not, then you can go pound salt."
> 
> "Btw, do I have to keep it when you lay me off or can I please give it back to you?"
> 
> "Better yet, can I smash it with a stapler before I leave?"


I never had to wear one but when my boss told me last year that HR was asking me to move to TX or leave the company, my first reaction was... "Dude, you know I can't move here full time. You people will make me wear a Fossil." LOL. Since he shared my level of sarcasm and was a secret watch guy himself, he laughed hard.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fools and their money...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


>


Is that Bro Dick?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Is that Bro Dick?


I think so, I remembered that he tried it on recently at an AD.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Is that Bro Dick?


Where is the strap


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BonyWrists said:


> That must be the least JLC-like watch in their lineup. If I ever see one, I'll think of you.


That is a fantastic spot-on description of it! It's probably why I like it so much.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> That must be the least JLC-like watch in their lineup. If I ever see one, I'll think of you.


I like it precisely for that reason, that it is so different from their typical watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Would you wanna be that lucky dog you dog (Bert)...


LOL, I am already a lucky dog dog


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Has it occurred to you that because I wear my watch on my right I tend to do other things with my left...


No, unless you are a leftie like me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I would sue his a$$. That's if I didn't kick him in the jewels first...


Yeah, it's like yanking a junior staff's pearl necklace because you don't like her pearls or they are bigger than yours. This a receptionist for crying out loud. I mean, how much does she earn? There is no need to mistreat them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I would say, "You give me a Fossil for free and I'll wear it whenever I'm at work. If not, then you can go pound salt."
> 
> "Btw, do I have to keep it when you lay me off or can I please give it back to you?"
> 
> "Better yet, can I smash it with a stapler before I leave?"


Unfortunately he had smashed her Omega watch...

I would have beat the crap out of my boss of he tried that on me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty of stupid people out there, that's for sure.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Oh boy - I guess the comments on the travel clock were so bad, Hodinkee turned off comments on their IG post for it. Ouch.


Definitely their Icarus moment. I'm excited to hear them talk about it on the podcast.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Tell me if you do this. Then I'll up my membership-game.


Will wait for any feedback from the others. Then we won't get some of the interloppers


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> DON'T DO IT
> 
> If it's not level with the top pointing towards "12" you'll hate it.


Bag, I'll just rub it out and scratch a new one into the hesalite....or is it on the inside?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> By the way, a couple years ago I saw a JLC travel alarm at an antique shop for about that price. The condition wasn't great, so it didn't seem worthwhile. I'd still love to have a mechanical alarm clock like I had as a child. I'd also like a JLC Atmos, but I'm prohibited.


I have a little wind up travel clock. Has a crude GMT function as well. Maybe I can sell it to a disappointed hodinkee fan for 3 large


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, unless you are a leftie like me.


Shhhhhh first rule of lefty club is to not talk about lefty club!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfortunately he had smashed her Omega watch...
> 
> I would have beat the crap out of my boss of he tried that on me.


Come on! It was a feckin Omega
She had it comin' ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Bag, I'll just rub it out and scratch a new one into the hesalite....or is it on the inside?


It's on the inside, AFAIK.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> By the way, a couple years ago I saw a JLC travel alarm at an antique shop for about that price. The condition wasn't great, so it didn't seem worthwhile. I'd still love to have a mechanical alarm clock like I had as a child. I'd also like a JLC Atmos, but I'm prohibited.


I think my in laws have an Atmos or some type of JLC desk clock here. I'm going to go look for it and take a picture.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I think my in laws have an Atmos or some type of JLC desk clock here. I'm going to go look for it and take a picture.


Found it


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> I have a little wind up travel clock. Has a crude GMT function as well. Maybe I can sell it to a disappointed hodinkee fan for 3 large


Psst, I'll help you write up a good marketing pitch and you can sell it for $5,899, one dollar less than theirs.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


>


It would be about the same on me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Is that Bro Dick?


Well, he is wearing it on the "right" wrist...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Seriously, who is their head of marketing? Same guy from Omega? Next thing you know they will make another one in blue leather and charge $10k.


He's a genius apparently. All sold out!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Bag, I'll just rub it out and scratch a new one into the hesalite....or is it on the inside?


It is on the inside....

I can see it when I am out in the sun and it casts a shadow on the dial.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Come on! It was a feckin Omega
> She had it comin' ;-)


I will put a Fossil on the road and drive over it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Found it


My folks have some vintage clock they put on the credenza in their house. I don't have a picture of it but it is nice. Very classy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I think this was our great-grandparents' clock. The horse on top is a separate little statue. My parents also have a mantel clock that chimes every quarter-hour.

I would really like an Atmos, though. We just don't have any place to put one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

My wife's clock from her grandmother. Nothing fancy by the chimes sounds fantastic.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mav said:


> Remember the Hodinkee Hour Glass? Still in stock and can be yours for a measly $12K!


Lol, not surprised.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mav said:


> I'm a half glass full kind of guy so I remain hopeful.


Half hour glass full?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I think this was our great-grandparents' clock. The horse on top is a separate little statue. My parents also have a mantel clock that chimes every quarter-hour.
> 
> I would really like an Atmos, though. We just don't have any place to put one.
> 
> View attachment 15361843


My great-grandparents had one like that.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> Remember the Hodinkee Hour Glass? Still in stock and can be yours for a measly $12K!


For that price, I'd want one certified to have been imagined by Einstein in a thought experiment.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to sound like a broken record but we did establish that some people have more money than sense didn't we?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


>


I'm starting to regret putting that one out there...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> Is that Bro Dick?





mav said:


> I think so, I remembered that he tried it on recently at an AD.


...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, unless you are a leftie like me.


Ok you got me...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow. Morons indeed.


Hmm... me think that it's plain BS, just a publicity stunt with no actual clocks being sold. Think of it, the stupid people that would pay money just to show off would do it on a recognisable wristwatch, not on a "Hodonkee" travel clock; who would he impress with it? the hooker he picked up at the hotel bar?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Come on! It was a feckin Omega
> She had it comin' ;-)


Hmm. Interesting theory. What were you and other members of OoO doing when the Omega bashing occurred?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> I just watched Tim Mosso's review of the Tudor POS,,, must say I am a bit tempted....


Don't let Tim Mosso influence you, the guy is a master at making ANY watch look good. On a side note, I love it when he presents a 45+mm watch, put it on his tiny 16cm wrist, and say "it wears small even on my 16cm wrist, I am sure it can be worn on wrists as small as 14cm"


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Oh boy - I guess the comments on the travel clock were so bad, Hodinkee turned off comments on their IG post for it. Ouch.


I am sure they know that we are already on to them


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I think my in laws have an Atmos or some type of JLC desk clock here. I'm going to go look for it and take a picture.


Don't take a picture, just grab the clock and run if it's an Atmos


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Found it


I am assuming it's already in your house


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> But I would even disagree with Col. Townsend. The troops overseas in the Mid East would routinely confiscate AK47s and ammo and carry them because they just don't fail or misfire. Leaving their more accurate M16s in the HumV because close enough and less malfunctions beats precision. Accuracy VS reliability is hard to argue for either side. But I get it. It's a selling point. I'm more of the aesthetics and reliability type of guy as far as watches.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In fact, there is a little more to this. The M16 is by far more accurate than the AK47, and attackers with AK47 won't stand a chance on an open field, but it's in urban warfare where M16 fighters are at their disadvantage; imagine this scenario, you are in a situation where you find yourself face to face with a guy holding an AK47, you are at your advantage since you took him by surprise, so you shoot him first with your M16. Now, if you weren't lucky enough to get a head shot out of the many bullets you fired, you're dead. Of course, he will die too, but long after you


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't let Tim Mosso influence you, the guy is a master at making ANY watch look good. On a side note, I love it when he presents a 45+mm watch, put it on his tiny 16cm wrist, and say "it wears small even on my 16cm wrist, I am sure it can be worn on wrists as small as 14cm"


In his video he mentioned the P01 is not for a wrist smaller than 15cm, yeah right. 
Realistically the watch should come with a warning stamp that says


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Guys, have a nice day! Today I am going to Krakow with my daughter.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Do you still have any Doxas or did you flip them all?


I still have several key pieces......now that you mention it......maybe I can sell them all and use the money for the upcoming cam/heads package on the Z06......hmmmmmm


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Did nothing for me. The blue is a 42mm the rest are 40mm. I'd rather save some money and buy a Hamilton Murph.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Did nothing for me. The blue is a 42mm the rest are 40mm. I'd rather save some money and buy a Hamilton Murph.
> 
> View attachment 15362307
> 
> ...


I think the one with the silver dial and tan strap works best on you, that said they all look a little meh...

It's a good "first watch" but to us I doubt it offers enough for anyone on OoO to actually pull the trigger.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mav said:


> The big guy next to Bruce, I think his name is Bolo (?) lives next to a friend of mine. After he moved into his place, he called me and said "Bolo is my neighbor next door!"


LOL! wow, its a small world bro Mav.
Does your mate challenge him to fights on sundays out on the front lawn after watching enter the dragon?


Galaga said:


> Did nothing for me. The blue is a 42mm the rest are 40mm. I'd rather save some money and buy a Hamilton Murph.
> 
> View attachment 15362307
> 
> ...


I dont think any work on you bro, thats a big no from me.
Ugly grandpa watches.
And the straps are absolutely shocking, looks cheap and tacky.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> LOL! wow, its a small world bro Mav.
> Does your mate challenge him to fights on sundays out on the front lawn after watching enter the dragon?
> 
> I dont think any work on you bro, thats a big no from me.
> ...


And this Seiko wasn't much better, nice case but the dial will date badly. Almost cheesy. The dial colour belongs on a Michael Kors or DKNY.









Didn't like the Black Willard reissue that much either. It definitely doesn't belong on steel.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> By the way, a couple years ago I saw a JLC travel alarm at an antique shop for about that price. The condition wasn't great, so it didn't seem worthwhile. I'd still love to have a mechanical alarm clock like I had as a child. I'd also like a JLC Atmos, but I'm prohibited.


I could see myself getting an Atmos one day.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm... me think that it's plain BS, just a publicity stunt with no actual clocks being sold. Think of it, the stupid people that would pay money just to show off would do it on a recognisable wristwatch, not on a "Hodonkee" travel clock; who would he impress with it? the hooker he picked up at the hotel bar?


I have a feeling they had plans for 10 yet advertised "96" and sold 10 and voila sold out since no one can tell how many are actually sold ....I tend to agree w the bs claim


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Did nothing for me. The blue is a 42mm the rest are 40mm. I'd rather save some money and buy a Hamilton Murph.
> 
> View attachment 15362307
> 
> ...


Tell us more .
Is it boring , flat , poorly finished ? I was really digging it in the reviews


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is what happens when you're too busy saving the world to practice throwing out the first pitch...






"Just a little outside..."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Is that Bro Dick?


Yep. If anyone could pull off a PO1 it would probably be you. Problem with buying one might be very limited market for resale if it doesn't work for you. There are aspects of that model that are very appealing but the loooong lugs and design based on those long lugs would be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hmm. Interesting theory. What were you and other members of OoO doing when the Omega bashing *occurred*?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Whadday mean? I thought the bashing was constant?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is what happens when you're too busy saving the world to practice throwing out the first pitch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that may have been his first time ever. You guys remember Smalls first throw in the sandlot? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am assuming it's already in your house


Not yet. Still in FIL's den.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jason71 said:


> I still have several key pieces......now that you mention it......maybe I can sell them all and use the money for the upcoming cam/heads package on the Z06......hmmmmmm


You wouldn't happen to have a 1500T Pro, would you?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I have a little wind up travel clock. Has a crude GMT function as well. Maybe I can sell it to a disappointed hodinkee fan for 3 large











And how about this little antique travel alarm clock that's at least 50 years old.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Tell us more .
> Is it boring , flat , poorly finished ? I was really digging it in the reviews


I too would like to know.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't let Tim Mosso influence you, the guy is a master at making ANY watch look good. On a side note, I love it when he presents a 45+mm watch, put it on his tiny 16cm wrist, and say "it wears small even on my 16cm wrist, I am sure it can be worn on wrists as small as 14cm"


Yeah I know, Tim would recommend a PAM 372 for a 15 cm wrist, no problem.

It is his job to give mainly positive reviews, since he is wanting to sell the watches he reviews....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> I still have several key pieces......now that you mention it......maybe I can sell them all and use the money for the upcoming cam/heads package on the Z06......hmmmmmm


Should you happen to have a mint 300T Professional 50th anniversary lying around in your sock drawer.....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> And how about this little antique travel alarm clock that's at least 50 years old.


Used to have an alarm clock that looked exactly like that waking me up when I was a school boy. Used to think it's kind of cool how you could fold a clock inside a case.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I'm starting to regret putting that one out there...


Bro Dick you are now an OoO legend.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I think that may have been his first time ever. You guys remember Smalls first throw in the sandlot?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah. He definitely did not play ball as a kid.

Hard to get a better example of "that guy throws like a girl!"


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Yep. If anyone could pull off a PO1 it would probably be you. Problem with buying one might be very limited market for resale if it doesn't work for you. There are aspects of that model that are very appealing but the loooong lugs and design based on those long lugs would be a dealbreaker for me.


I am tempted... just to have owned one. As you say, it may take awhile to off load it.

It is also not a very versatile watch, one strap only situation.

The very austere look is growing on me though, and a dude that I have bought from and sold watches to has a BNIB for sale, asking $3,250.00.

The sensible thing would be to buy a PAM 914 and be done with it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I am tempted... just to have owned one. As you say, it may take awhile to off load it.
> 
> It is also not a very versatile watch, one strap only situation.
> 
> ...


PAM 914 over any Tudor.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I think that may have been his first time ever. You guys remember Smalls first throw in the sandlot?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He will get no grief from me!

Dunno if you saw the video but he got a few first pitch tips from Ryan Zimmerman (first baseman for the Washington Nationals) and he was smiling like a kid on Christmas morning! HUGE smile. V cute.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. He definitely did not play ball as a kid.
> 
> Hard to get a better example of "that guy throws like a girl!"


Which is sorta surprising since he was the captain of his college basketball team...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Bro Dick you are now an OoO legend.


Yep, the "legendary skinny wrist who's a dick no less Mui"!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Not yet. Still in FIL's den.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is what happens when you're too busy saving the world to practice throwing out the first pitch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quip I saw in Twitterverse: "He doesn't want anybody to catch _anything_!"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> PAM 914 over any Tudor.


Overall, probably.

But then again, that P01 is one in a million. The polarising design means it's gonna be rare, like REALLY RARE, out in the wild.

So if he could pull it off and actually like the watch that's something really unique.

If he could just try it out at an AD he'd know for sure.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> And how about this little antique travel alarm clock that's at least 50 years old.


I WANT ONE

GODDAMMIT

Where the hell can we get any of those anymore? That one even has a date, fer chrissakes!

Been dinking around Amazon and every single travel alarm clock is battery-powered now. Like I want to be scrounging around the kitchen drawer for a couple AAs that aren't _dead_ as I'm packing my luggage for my once-a-year flight.

I'm sure we have an old Westclox buried among the flotsam at my parents' house, and they'll eventually find it like they found my Swatch. And I'll bet it WORKS.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Overall, probably.
> 
> But then again, that P01 is one in a million. The polarising design means it's gonna be rare, like REALLY RARE, out in the wild.
> 
> ...











If he were to try on a PO1 at an AD, this is the most likely result.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> He will get no grief from me!
> 
> Dunno if you saw the video but he got a few first pitch tips from Ryan Zimmerman (first baseman for the Washington Nationals) and he was smiling like a kid on Christmas morning! HUGE smile. V cute.


He was also one of the first people I saw wearing a Nationals-branded mask.

Saw another joke: "He got it no closer than 6 feet from the plate - social distancing every time".


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Overall, probably.
> 
> But then again, that P01 is one in a million. The polarising design means it's gonna be rare, like REALLY RARE, out in the wild.
> 
> ...


Remember that I was the first one defending this watch when it was announced? well, I tried it and couldn't like it... even the salesman didn't like it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Used to have an alarm clock that looked exactly like that waking me up when I was a school boy. Used to think it's kind of cool how you could fold a clock inside a case.


I could never have these around because of the tick tick tick tick would drive me crazy so a big NO for me


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I WANT ONE
> 
> GODDAMMIT
> 
> ...











Europa Travel Clock Alarm Date 2 Jewels Wind Up Made In Gemrnay Vintage | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Europa Travel Clock Alarm Date 2 Jewels Wind Up Made In Gemrnay Vintage at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Not good, the site is french


Yeah, but none of these were made by a watch blog.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And how about this little antique travel alarm clock that's at least 50 years old.


Box too. You're in for the looong investment.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I WANT ONE
> 
> GODDAMMIT
> 
> ...


Best bet would be digging around in a landfill 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Remember that I was the first one defending this watch when it was announced? well, I tried it and couldn't like it... even the salesman didn't like it


I still like the watch very much, just not something I'd wear. Perhaps someday when I can get pass owning a watch that I wouldn't wear.

Which means it's not happening.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> I could never have these around because of the tick tick tick tick would drive me crazy so a big NO for me


As far as I could remember, all these nightstand clocks made that tick tock noise whether it's quartz or mechanical. So unless you didn't need an alarm clock to wake you, there wasn't much choice.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I still like the watch very much, just not something I'd wear. Perhaps someday when I can get pass owning a watch that I wouldn't wear.
> 
> Which means it's not happening.


It would be a fine ankle watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> It would be a fine ankle watch.


Checking the time would be a stretch...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I could never have these around because of the tick tick tick tick would drive me crazy so a big NO for me


Wait 'till you're my age and you won't even hear the tick tick tick tick.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Europa Travel Clock Alarm Date 2 Jewels Wind Up Made In Gemrnay Vintage | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Europa Travel Clock Alarm Date 2 Jewels Wind Up Made In Gemrnay Vintage at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











Mine is branded as an Elgin but was made in Germany. Same watch. Shipping cost more or less same as the company set of the old clock. Been in a closet for several decades but still runs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Box too. You're in for the looong investment.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


More like gone eventually to the Salvation Army.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I WANT ONE
> 
> GODDAMMIT
> 
> ...


Chrono24 and search travel clock. There's quite a few.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I still like the watch very much, just not something I'd wear. Perhaps someday when I can get pass owning a watch that I wouldn't wear.
> 
> Which means it's not happening.


Would have been an interesting watch had Tudor designed the case with standard lugs.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Would have been an interesting watch had Tudor designed the case with standard lugs.


Nah, that will turn it into just another Black Bay.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Nah, that will turn it into just another Black Bay.


I dunno. With that enclosed crown guard in the 4:00 position, dial and bezel design, I think modifying/shortening the lugs might have resulted in a decent design. Or not?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I dunno. With that enclosed crown guard in the 4:00 position, dial and bezel design, I think modifying/shortening the lugs might have resulted in a decent design. Or not?


I don't know. One of the selling points for the watch is the bezel locking mechanism. I can't imagine how that would work/look without the extra floating endlink.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know. One of the selling points for the watch is the bezel locking mechanism. I can't imagine how that would work/look without the extra floating endlink.


The whole point being a re-issue of an old prototype. So the design is simply the design. I think however that it was a dumb idea to start with. It's simply an unwearable watch for most people.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The whole point being a re-issue of an old prototype. So the design is simply the design. I think however that it was a dumb idea to start with. It's simply an unwearable watch for most people.


Tudor should make this a "military special" and sell it only to the army or something...at least most of those guys will have wrists that wouldn't tire from wearing the darn thing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Tudor should make this a "military special" and sell it only to the army or something...at least most of those guys will have wrists that wouldn't tire from wearing the darn thing.


Either that or they'll wear it on the outside of the uniform sleeve where they can see it during a mission.

(speaking as someone who's pretty tall and at the top end of weight standards... if their wrist is fat enough for that watch to look appropriate, they're certainly way overweight and should prepare for a career change)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> The whole point being a re-issue of an old prototype. So the design is simply the design. I think however that it was a dumb idea to start with. It's simply an unwearable watch for most people.


Shame Andre the Giant is no longer with us as it might have been the perfect watch for him.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Shame Andre the Giant is no longer with us as it might have been the perfect watch for him.


Andre!

I remember attending a belly flop contest as a little kid. The participants were local pro wrestlers, including the Man himself.

The others did several rounds of belly flops, which were mildly entertaining, as they were saving Andre for the end, to do just one.

At the end, they simply announced that he didn't like water. 

He was there, just sitting and watching the whole time. Big guy he is!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

OK - after some thought, I think I will give the P01 a miss....

I am likely off loading my El Primero and the reason is to get a more versatile watch. 

A PAM 914/915 is a real strapho....and maybe more my style...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> OK - after some thought, I think I will give the P01 a miss....
> 
> I am likely off loading my El Primero and the reason is to get a more versatile watch.
> 
> A PAM 914/915 is a real strapho....and maybe more my style...


No, not the El Primero!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> No, not the El Primero!


I love the watch but cannot justify adding more funds to the collection....

One in one out has to be the case during COVID-19


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning Gentlemen!

The marine layer permeating LA has got me feeling a little ... blue ... today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Since we can't go out to have Korean BBQ, Mrs Mav brought K-BBQ home...





































I'm still full. HAHA


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Good morning Gentlemen!
> 
> The marine layer permeating LA has got me feeling a little ... blue ... today
> 
> ...


Yeah what's up with our weather man? Wearing blue too.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Yeah what's up with our weather man? Wearing blue too.


I absolutely love the VC!

And no clue, been gloomy every morning this week! Marine layer hasn't seemed to burn off until the afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Either that or they'll wear it on the outside of the uniform sleeve where they can see it during a mission.
> 
> (speaking as someone who's pretty tall and at the top end of weight standards... if their wrist is fat enough for that watch to look appropriate, they're certainly way overweight and should prepare for a career change)


There's just one little problem with wearing that watch outside of the uniform - the strap might be too short.

Talk about the irony - Tudor first designed the "Commando" prototype in the 60's for the US Navy, it didn't fly.

Fast forward to 2019 Tudor introduced the P01 based on that prototype, and it still didn't fly.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> And how about this little antique travel alarm clock that's at least 50 years old.


It even has a date! (#NRA)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mav
> 
> I'm excited to see what your new thread becomes... wonder if others will take it seriously and thoughtfully or if it's just going to become a brawl between crybabies saying nothing can match Rolex
> 
> ...


Coming back to this for a sec, so far it looks like there is good hope for WUS'ers and humanity after all.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Coming back to this for a sec, so far it looks like there is good hope for WUS'ers and humanity after all.


I've seen that. Turned out to be a great thread with some exquisite timepieces featured!

I literally just got my Panerai and the itch is already back (and that thread is not helping with the Grand Seikos, Zeniths, Omegas, etc be posted, not to mention Rolex models) haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Since we can't go out to have Korean BBQ, Mrs Mav brought K-BBQ home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a helluva spread mav.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> Since we can't go out to have Korean BBQ, Mrs Mav brought K-BBQ home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm now hungry!!!!

Looks great!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@BigSeikoFan

Rolex Datejust 116200 Stainless Steel


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, it's time to do my stretching and head to bed. Good night gents


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Since we can't go out to have Korean BBQ, Mrs Mav brought K-BBQ home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife saw this and said, "Oh, galbi!"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is what happens when you're too busy saving the world to practice throwing out the first pitch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr Birx would have done better.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Since we can't go out to have Korean BBQ, Mrs Mav brought K-BBQ home...


Do you normally fly drones inside?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Well, it's time to do my stretching and head to bed. Good night gents


My back was already hurting today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> And how about this little antique travel alarm clock that's at least 50 years old.


I remember those. Although I tended to have hotel operator call.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Checking the time would be a stretch...


That's what I'm walking like today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Wait 'till you're my age and you won't even hear the tick tick tick tick.


Can't operate on your own ears?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Do you normally fly drones inside?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


LOL, I took it while standing on a bar stool.

Had a drone once - crashed and burned.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Well guys I’ve put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won’t have it till Wednesday since I’m working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Andre!
> 
> I remember attending a belly flop contest as a little kid. The participants were local pro wrestlers, including the Man himself.
> 
> ...


Maybe he wanted them to feel that they were doing well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Congrats on pulling the trigger on the Pam. Guess you sat on it long enough. Post those wonderful wrist shots when you get it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I remember those. Although I tended to have hotel operator call.


I never trusted the hotel operator. I had better luck with just worrying so hard that I woke up when I wanted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Way to go... Pics then.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


When I see DSW, I think "Discount Shoe Warehouse".


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Bro Al - big congrats!!!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Great move. Looking forward to the celebration pics

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My back was already hurting today.


Arms and legs cramping up here after using a chainsaw all day.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Congrats Big Al, let the celebration begin!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Arms and legs cramping up here after using a chainsaw all day.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


At least you still have that arm and leg. Way to stay safe. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Big Al,

You inspired me - I just pulled the trigger on a PAM 914.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Course you could post DSW pics in the meantime.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


CONGRATULATIONS! Looking forward to seeing photos of it soon...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Big Al,
> 
> You inspired me - I just pulled the trigger on a PAM 914.


CONGRATS to you too!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> At least you still have that arm and leg. Way to stay safe.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


True. I got a hatchet from my parents when I was 7-8 and the first thing I did was take a chunk out of my leg. I didn't tell my parents so I never got stitches. I've got a nice scar to remind me to be careful.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> Big Al,
> 
> You inspired me - I just pulled the trigger on a PAM 914.


More celebration!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter











Damn congrats


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I remember those. Although I tended to have hotel operator call.


I still have hotel operator call but have travel backup alarm clock but not this one for a long time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Congrats mate ... Pls do post the pics once you get it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Arms and legs cramping up here after using a chainsaw all day.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


My advice: next time pay someone else to do that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Big Al,
> 
> You inspired me - I just pulled the trigger on a PAM 914.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Big Al,
> 
> You inspired me - I just pulled the trigger on a PAM 914.


Congrats mate


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Big Al,
> 
> You inspired me - I just pulled the trigger on a PAM 914.


That's awesome. 8 day power reserve and the sandwich dial. I don't know all the luminor models but I would really like one of those too with the sandwich dial. The few I've looked at have the painted dials which is just not as cool.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> That's awesome. 8 day power reserve and the sandwich dial. I don't know all the luminor models but I would really like one of those too with the sandwich dial. The few I've looked at have the painted dials which is just not as cool.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yep - sandwich dial is definitely the way to go.

Congrats again - I think you got an excellent deal on the 572, especially considering the MSRP.

Now the strap buying begins!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Yep - sandwich dial is definitely the way to go.
> 
> Congrats again - I think you got an excellent deal on the 572, especially considering the MSRP.
> 
> Now the strap buying begins!


I believe that the straps I have for my Dievas homage may fit the 572 also so I'm already ahead of the game. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

A quick convo b/w me and Mrs Mav...

me: Babe, I want this super duper cool Hodinkee clock thing for Christmas.
mrs: OK... what's cool about it?
me: Well they had a designer make a special font for it and it makes a dying toothbrush sound. Oh and don't forget about the key to set the time. I mean I'll probably lose it since I'm always asking Siri where my iPhone is, but that's beside the point.
mrs: UH... OK? Send me the link.
me: sent!
mrs: WHAT THE ****! 6 grand for that ****! Have you lost it?!

         

H clock: $5900
Jokes and memes: PRICELESS

Thanks Hodinkee for the laughs!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> A quick convo b/w me and Mrs Mav...
> 
> me: Babe, I want this super duper cool Hodinkee clock thing for Christmas.
> mrs: OK... what's cool about it?
> ...


That's $300 more than Jomashop charges for the JLC Atmos.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I believe that the straps I have for my Dievas homage may fit the 572 also so I'm already ahead of the game.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You have a number of 24mm strap options for your upcoming PAM 572.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BTW, where's the video of the 'Dink clock?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> A quick convo b/w me and Mrs Mav...
> 
> me: Babe, I want this super duper cool Hodinkee clock thing for Christmas.
> mrs: OK... what's cool about it?
> ...


You are lucky Mrs mav did not smack the back of your head with a paddle


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You are lucky Mrs mav did not smack the back of your head with a paddle


Or worse, take away my VC...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Or worse, take away my VC...


LOL. Now, we wouldn't want that would we


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Awesome news! Great choice sir.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Big Al,
> 
> You inspired me - I just pulled the trigger on a PAM 914.


PAM's all over the place today.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> A quick convo b/w me and Mrs Mav...
> 
> me: Babe, I want this super duper cool Hodinkee clock thing for Christmas.
> mrs: OK... what's cool about it?
> ...


Sounds like she is the newest member of the "WTF Hodinkee?" group.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> BTW, where's the video of the 'Dink clock?











The HODINKEE Travel Clock


The HODINKEE Eight-Day Travel Clock | HODINKEE



limited.hodinkee.com





Scroll towards the bottom.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The HODINKEE Travel Clock
> 
> 
> The HODINKEE Eight-Day Travel Clock | HODINKEE
> ...


Thanks, I missed that page. I only saw the ordering page.

No flippin' way would that thing wake me up.

It's a nice-looking clock, I have to say, but not six grand nice.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Thanks, I missed that page. I only saw the ordering page.


Let us know what you think of its sound


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The HODINKEE Travel Clock
> 
> 
> The HODINKEE Eight-Day Travel Clock | HODINKEE
> ...


Well, clicking the link again I realized that this clock has a very special flat four. And if a flat four can make a Kermit worth $28,000, I guess it can make a travel clock worth $6000. Makes sense now.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, clicking the link again I realized that this clock has a very special flat four. And if a flat four can make a Kermit worth $28,000, I guess it can make a travel clock worth $6000. Makes sense now.


You don't by any chance work in their marketing department, do you?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You don't by any chance work in their marketing department, do you?


I can neither confirm nor deny.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Let us know what you think of its sound


mmmeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Let us know what you think of its sound


The sound actually is soothing to fall asleep


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, clicking the link again I realized that this clock has a very special flat four. And if a flat four can make a Kermit worth $28,000, I guess it can make a travel clock worth $6000. Makes sense now.


Funny at some point I posted a pic of my 16710 and some guy started drooling about the flat four thing









I just didn't get it


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Funny at some point I posted a pic of my 16710 and some guy started drooling about the flat four thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. And I only know about it in the context of the Kermit, so goes to show how little I know!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Funny at some point I posted a pic of my 16710 and some guy started drooling about the flat four thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Insanity!!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Funny at some point I posted a pic of my 16710 and some guy started drooling about the flat four thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The flat four doesn't make me drool as much as the 40mm.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Insanity!!


All of that for a dumb bezel , just plain stupidity


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Tell us more .
> Is it boring , flat , poorly finished ? I was really digging it in the reviews


Just a real nothing burger. Also the tobacco dials on the new Seiko MAS reinterpretations look very 2000's. Like I said in my other post, I reckon it will date very easily as will the LE blue dial version.

The anthracite is the only one to go for.









Look here how well it compares to the original MAS reissue.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Funny at some point I posted a pic of my 16710 and some guy started drooling about the flat four thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is a flat four? I've heard the term before but am thick


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Big Al

dont want to steal your thunder (not that i could, 572 is a superbut piece ) but looks mine will come in on Wednesday as well.

maybe we should have a celebratory virtually drink?

what do you lads in LA drinnk apart from those sissy fruity drinks ? ;-)

i will be wearing a pink shirt ;-)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> PAM's all over the place today.


Rename to "The Paneristi of the Rolex Forum"??

I have to say I was never a fan of the Panerai look, but the new Submersible caught my eye (and 42mm was perfect) and now I can't look away from the brand! Not to mention my grandmother on my mom's side is Fiorentini

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> What is a flat four? I've heard the term before but am thick


I think the top of the 4 is flat rather than pointy ......


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I think the top of the 4 is flat rather than pointy ......


And I thought it was referring to the Dink clock sounding like a Subaru with a compression problem


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> And I thought it was referring to the Dink clock sounding like a Subaru with a compression problem


To my eyes one and the same . I find people paying thousands for a bezel or a ho dinkee clock rather puzzling


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> What is a flat four? I've heard the term before but am thick


A 16610LV aka Kermit that has (and originally came with) the bezel on the right will cost you $10-15k more than the ones with the bezel on the left.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> A 16610LV aka Kermit that has (and originally came with) the bezel on the right will cost you $10-15k more than the ones with the bezel on the left.


Get outta here!!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

That was me at Starbucks today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Well guys I've put it off long enough. Ordered the Pam from DSW. Won't have it till Wednesday since I'm working every day till then. Procrastinated long enough I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Solid choice


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> The sound actually is soothing to fall asleep


See guys there it is - an alarm clock that helps put you to sleep! It's priceless...!

Now isn't that worth $6,000?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> Big Al
> 
> dont want to steal your thunder (not that i could, 572 is a superbut piece ) but looks mine will come in on Wednesday as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> Big Al
> 
> dont want to steal your thunder (not that i could, 572 is a superbut piece ) but looks mine will come in on Wednesday as well.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Get outta here!!!!!


The flat four is the original model issued on the actual 50th anniversary.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That was me at Starbucks today.


Didn't take another two friends along and take a picture of the three watches on the table against a backdrop of Starbucks?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> See guys there it is - an alarm clock that helps put you to sleep! It's priceless...!
> 
> Now isn't that worth $6,000?


No. Doxepin is much cheaper....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. Doxepin is much cheaper....


Hahahahaha you're missing the point, it's an alarm clock that does the EXACTLY OPPOSITE of what it's supposed to.

You can't get more tongue in cheek than that can you?

You see, in order to appreciate the H clock you have to put all common sense to sleep and that's what it does.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Hahahahaha you're missing the point, it's an alarm clock that does the EXACTLY OPPOSITE of what it's supposed to.
> 
> You can't get more tongue in cheek than that can you?
> 
> You see, in order to appreciate the H clock you have to put all common sense to sleep and that's what it does.


Ah.... thick... duh....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah.... thick... duh....


Can't see your gif bro, and I don't feel like using a browser


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Can't see your gif bro, and I don't feel like using a browser


Nevermind, it shows on browser just fine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Can't see your gif bro, and I don't feel like using a browser


Homer Simpson drooling...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Nevermind, it shows on browser just fine.


LOL. Browser on your mobile? I toggle from Tapatalk to mobile browser sometimes. However, I am on desktop when I am home.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Browser on your mobile? I toggle from Tapatalk to mobile browser sometimes. However, I am on desktop when I am home.


Only go on my browser on mobile when Tapatalk fxxks up...
Text on browser is way too small to read comfortably.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Only go on my browser on mobile when Tapatalk fxxks up...
> Text on browser is way too small to read comfortably.


Wait. I thought you are Richard. But that is Ken in the picture?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> A 16610LV aka Kermit that has (and originally came with) the bezel on the right will cost you $10-15k more than the ones with the bezel on the left.


Any idea how many of the flat-4 Kermits were made?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Big Al
> 
> dont want to steal your thunder (not that i could, 572 is a superbut piece ) but looks mine will come in on Wednesday as well.
> 
> ...



This is a great post right here. I'm a rum and coke guy myself but of course we are famous for some lethal fruity concoctions. Unfortunately I will have to postpone the toast because I'll be working Wednesday night. But I'll probably bring it to work with me and get familiar with it there. I've been working pretty much every day for a while now. Things should let up in another month or so and I'll be able to take it easy thru the holiday season. Hopefully.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Rename to "The Paneristi of the Rolex Forum"??
> 
> I have to say I was never a fan of the Panerai look, but the new Submersible caught my eye (and 42mm was perfect) and now I can't look away from the brand! Not to mention my grandmother on my mom's side is Fiorentini
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yours is a really cool piece. A true Panerai but very modern for a Pam. I'm also really impressed with the Luminor Due. I understand the hate it brings to watch geeks but honestly it's fantastic if you never plan on swimming with it. Sure the Due is a fashion watch but so are most of the watches we gawk over here. If the Due had a screw down case back it would be very hard to find one for sale. I wouldn't recommend trying one on because they wear and look that great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> To my eyes one and the same . I find people paying thousands for a bezel or a ho dinkee clock rather puzzling


I do too. Especially now knowing how easy it is to swap out a bezel insert. But maybe my distaste for green has me hating a bit. Dunno

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That was me at Starbucks today.


Did you wear that to match the cup? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> PAM 914 over any Tudor.


Pam 915 with propeller gives some life on the blade.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

What was supposed to be an uneventful Saturday afternoon took a turn for me today - went for a test drive, and due to COVID the sales actually drove the demo car to us for testing.

It's a Mercedes e200, not much of a "car enthusiast's ride" but the drive and handling is very different from what my perception of Mercedes Benz is, it no longer drives like a boat. Not quite as good as a BMW but I think I can live with that, especially given the fact that it's a before facelift stock so there's a substantial discount with extra options thrown in.

And I love the interior.

Put in a deposit already for a black one and it should be ready for delivery in about three weeks. 

Did I mention I loved the interior?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> What was supposed to be an uneventful Saturday afternoon took a turn for me today - went for a test drive, and due to COVID the sales actually drove the demo car to us for testing.
> 
> It's a Mercedes e200, not much of a "car enthusiast's ride" but the drive and handling is very different from what my perception of Mercedes Benz is, it no longer drives like a boat. Not quite as good as a BMW but I think I can live with that, especially given the fact that it's a before facelift stock so there's a substantial discount with extra options thrown in.
> 
> ...


I drove my son's 300 (something) only to realize I'm a dinosaur as my kids like to remind me. Too complicated!

I'll stick to my 1996 Jeep GC 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> And I love the interior.
> 
> Put in a deposit already for a black one and it should be ready for delivery in about three weeks.
> 
> Did I mention I loved the interior?


That interior lighting is too cool!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> What was supposed to be an uneventful Saturday afternoon took a turn for me today - went for a test drive, and due to COVID the sales actually drove the demo car to us for testing.
> 
> It's a Mercedes e200, not much of a "car enthusiast's ride" but the drive and handling is very different from what my perception of Mercedes Benz is, it no longer drives like a boat. Not quite as good as a BMW but I think I can live with that, especially given the fact that it's a before facelift stock so there's a substantial discount with extra options thrown in.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you noticed Bro Dick, but the steering wheel is on the wrong side... maybe you could ask for an extra discount


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> @BigSeikoFan
> 
> Rolex Datejust 116200 Stainless Steel


Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> What was supposed to be an uneventful Saturday afternoon took a turn for me today - went for a test drive, and due to COVID the sales actually drove the demo car to us for testing.
> 
> It's a Mercedes e200, not much of a "car enthusiast's ride" but the drive and handling is very different from what my perception of Mercedes Benz is, it no longer drives like a boat. Not quite as good as a BMW but I think I can live with that, especially given the fact that it's a before facelift stock so there's a substantial discount with extra options thrown in.
> 
> ...


Very, very nice. At least you got some class. 

Registration plate should be RM 888.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know if you noticed Bro Dick, but the steering wheel is on the wrong side... maybe you could ask for an extra discount


Huh? The steering wheel is on the right side.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I drove my son's 300 (something) only to realize I'm a dinosaur as my kids like to remind me. Too complicated!
> 
> I'll stick to my 1996 Jeep GC
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It's as complicated and as simple as you want it to be. Everything is customisable, even the "Eco/Comfort/Sport+" settings has a "Customized" setting for user specification to be stored.


BigSeikoFan said:


> That interior lighting is too cool!!
> 
> View attachment 15363819


Love the "theater lighting effect"!!! And it's customisable to any color you want.


Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know if you noticed Bro Dick, but the steering wheel is on the wrong side... maybe you could ask for an extra discount


Yes, the steering is on the Wong side, much like how I wear my watch so it's perfect for me!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Huh? The steering wheel is on the right side.


#nra


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> A 16610LV aka Kermit that has (and originally came with) the bezel on the right will cost you $10-15k more than the ones with the bezel on the left.


I....I mean how ridiculous


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Very, very nice. At least you got some class.
> 
> Registration plate should be RM 888.


Class? Nah, nothing compares to bro PF in that regard, his "class" is on a different plane.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Huh? The steering wheel is on the right side.


Exactly. Right is not always right.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> It's as complicated and as simple as you want it to be. Everything is customisable, even the "Eco/Comfort/Sport+" settings has a "Customized" setting for user specification to be stored.


It is as you say, only 4 hours after turning off the engine it returns to the Eco setting. Then, after starting the engine, you have to manually switch to your favorite mode.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Get outta here!!!!!


It is the same as the fascination over ghost bezels (aka faded) and spider dials (aka cracked) . I understand the vintage appeal , something that has endured years of service but when it is a fairly new model and folks are going nuts over a font I just don't get it ...look at the oval O in rolex vs the more vertical O , ok sure , look ft first vs after ok whatever floats your boat . If I like the look of the watch I sure as hell I am not going to pay 15 grand more for the same watch w a font change that is just dumb imho


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> It is as you say, only 4 hours after turning off the engine it returns to the Eco setting. Then, after starting the engine, you have to manually switch to your favorite mode.


Not a problem, I'm used to switching modes on the fly while driving anyways so it's all cool. Especially in Hong Kong where stop and go traffic is the norm defaulting back to Eco mode makes sense.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Not a problem, I'm used to switching modes on the fly while driving anyways so it's all cool. Especially in Hong Kong where stop and go traffic is the norm defaulting back to Eco mode makes sense.


Just today I picked up a replacement car from the service, a new Mercedes E200, because my GLC refused to obey while on vacation. The engine began to interrupt and jerk, a message appeared: the charge of the starter battery is critical. And a tow truck took him.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mario1971 said:


> Just today I picked up a replacement car from the service, a new Mercedes E200, because my GLC refused to obey while on vacation. The engine began to interrupt and jerk, a message appeared: the charge of the starter battery is critical. And a tow truck took him.


Godfrey,
As much as I liked the Mercedes before, now it is starting to irritate me. This is the third fault, including the second one on vacation. Recently, being in Italy on vacation with my family, the air suspension compressor has failed, It is true that they replaced it within 24 hours, but the disgust remained ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Class? Nah, nothing compares to bro PF in that regard, his "class" is on a different plane.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Rename to "The Paneristi of the Rolex Forum"??
> 
> I have to say I was never a fan of the Panerai look, but the new Submersible caught my eye (and 42mm was perfect) and now I can't look away from the brand! Not to mention my grandmother on my mom's side is Fiorentini
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Although 42mm would be considered man size, to my way of thinking the gold standard for Panerai is 44mm even for guys with sparrow wrists like mine.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Just today I picked up a replacement car from the service, a new Mercedes E200, because my GLC refused to obey while on vacation. The engine began to interrupt and jerk, a message appeared: the charge of the starter battery is critical. And a tow truck took him.


The state of battery can cause engine jerking? Wouldn't the charge for the battery has to be ridiculously low to effect engine performance?

Besides, if the charge is so low, how the heck did you get the starter to crank over to start the car in the first place?

Have the car been in storage for long or something?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> what do you lads in LA drinnk apart from those sissy fruity drinks ? ;-)


Strawberry fruity drink while wearing my pink shorts. 

Mrs Mav loves Macallan. I do too, when I'm not drinking the pink fruity stuff of course. LOL


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Godfrey,
> As much as I liked the Mercedes before, now it is starting to irritate me. This is the third fault, including the second one on vacation. Recently, being in Italy on vacation with my family, the air suspension compressor has failed, It is true that they replaced it within 24 hours, but the disgust remained ...


I don't think it's limited to Mercedes. BMWs today are probably worse. The more complicated they are only means more things to break.

Older cars definitely had less problems...my father's e280 only broke down once or twice in the 14 years since he bought it, and my 320i has been really reliable.

Guess we got lucky


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> The state of battery can cause engine jerking? Wouldn't the charge for the battery has to be ridiculously low to effect engine performance?
> 
> Besides, if the charge is so low, how the heck did you get the starter to crank over to start the car in the first place?
> 
> Have the car been in storage for long or something?


The thing with modern car batteries, they don't degrade progressively like they used to, they just fail suddenly


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> The thing with modern car batteries, they don't degrade progressively like they used to, they just fail suddenly


Well, at least we no longer have to add distilled water to the batteries anymore... I can still remember how bad the acid smelled.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> What was supposed to be an uneventful Saturday afternoon took a turn for me today - went for a test drive, and due to COVID the sales actually drove the demo car to us for testing.
> 
> It's a Mercedes e200, not much of a "car enthusiast's ride" but the drive and handling is very different from what my perception of Mercedes Benz is, it no longer drives like a boat. Not quite as good as a BMW but I think I can live with that, especially given the fact that it's a before facelift stock so there's a substantial discount with extra options thrown in.
> 
> ...


Congrats and love that interior as well!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I don't think it's limited to Mercedes. BMWs today are probably worse. The more complicated they are only means more things to break.
> 
> Older cars definitely had less problems...my father's e280 only broke down once or twice in the 14 years since he bought it, and my 320i has been really reliable.
> 
> Guess we got lucky


That's the thing with these modern German cars, they are so complex now, you can't keep one long term beyond its warranty period. That's why for all of the past BMW's that I've had, I got them new as 36 month leases. Abused them for 3 years, give it back, and get a new one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Yours is a really cool piece. A true Panerai but very modern for a Pam. I'm also really impressed with the Luminor Due. I understand the hate it brings to watch geeks but honestly it's fantastic if you never plan on swimming with it. Sure the Due is a fashion watch but so are most of the watches we gawk over here. If the Due had a screw down case back it would be very hard to find one for sale. I wouldn't recommend trying one on because they wear and look that great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Agreed. The Panerai Due looks great until you view that snap on case back that violates the origins of Panerai as the ultimate tool watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> That's the thing with these modern German cars, they are so complex now, you can't keep one long term beyond its warranty period. That's why for all of the past BMW's that I've had, I got them new as 36 month leases. Abused them for 3 years, give it back, and get a new one.





mav said:


> Congrats and love that interior as well!


ABSOLUTELY love that interior, in fact I think I was sold when I sat in the driver's seat and got into a comfortable position in less than 2 minutes.

In terms on longevity, let's see how this one goes.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> The state of battery can cause engine jerking? Wouldn't the charge for the battery has to be ridiculously low to effect engine performance?
> 
> Besides, if the charge is so low, how the heck did you get the starter to crank over to start the car in the first place?
> 
> Have the car been in storage for long or something?


Yesterday afternoon I did 500 km with it. He stood in front of the hotel overnight. this morning, when I started it, the engine was running erratically. I thought maybe it was the fuel tip. I pulled up to a gas station, the lights went out twice. I refueled, and then it jerked amazingly. I called Mercedes Connect and ordered roadside assistance. In the meantime, I got a signal on the Mercedes Mee app that the battery level of the starter battery of the vehicle is in a critical condition. The same showed me on the console in the car.

I know, I checked - what fuel did I fill up - what is needed ...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Well, at least we no longer have to add distilled water to the batteries anymore... I can still remember how bad the acid smelled.


Those were very old days.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Yesterday afternoon I did 500 km with it. He stood in front of the hotel overnight. this morning, when I started it, the engine was running erratically. I thought maybe it was the fuel tip. I pulled up to a gas station, the lights went out twice. I refueled, and then it jerked amazingly. I called Mercedes Connect and ordered roadside assistance. In the meantime, I got a signal on the Mercedes Mee app that the battery level of the starter battery of the vehicle is in a critical condition. The same showed me on the console in the car.
> 
> I know, I checked - what fuel did I fill up - what is needed ...


Eww, can't like for OBVIOUS reasons, I just placed a $7k deposit for one...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I almost never post in the Public Forum but couldn’t resist posting my JMAN Special in the Logo-less field watch thread. BT and JMAN don’t leave me dangling there.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Eww, can't like for OBVIOUS reasons, I just placed a $7k deposit for one...


I'm sorry, but the truth is most important and needs to be shared 😁


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Did you wear that to match the cup?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Gotta match at least one thing!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I'm sorry, but the truth is most important and needs to be shared


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


>


Be brave!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Well, at least we no longer have to add distilled water to the batteries anymore... I can still remember how bad the acid smelled.


How old are you?!?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I drove my son's 300 (something) only to realize I'm a dinosaur as my kids like to remind me. Too complicated!
> 
> I'll stick to my 1996 Jeep GC
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That new bronco has me looking hard at it. At first I was disappointed but I'm over that and really liking what ford has done.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Off for a ride. See you guys later.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> That's the thing with these modern German cars, they are so complex now, you can't keep one long term beyond its warranty period. That's why for all of the past BMW's that I've had, I got them new as 36 month leases. Abused them for 3 years, give it back, and get a new one.


That reminds me I'm looking for a used car for my son who will be driving soon. I think it's hilarious that a used Honda is worth more than a used bmw the same age and mileage. After all these years bmw just refuses to do better. Shame.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Agreed. The Panerai Due looks great until you view that snap on case back that violates the origins of Panerai as the ultimate tool watch.


Don't try one on. It's wears and looks excellent. Kinda like that new Bulgari Octo. Don't pick it up and put it on your wrist.

On the other hand should we just turn off everything we've learned about watches and brands and only judge by a single model? Just a thought.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Anyone something, some shopping?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> That new bronco has me looking hard at it. At first I was disappointed but I'm over that and really liking what ford has done.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The new Bronco is pretty bad ass IMO.









I'm interested myself.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't try one on. It's wears and looks excellent. Kinda like that new Bulgari Octo. Don't pick it up and put it on your wrist.
> 
> On the other hand should we just turn off everything we've learned about watches and brands and only judge by a single model? Just a thought.
> 
> ...


OK to admire a PAM Due, but just don't spend $$$ buying one.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> Anyone something, some shopping


Milgauss would translate to 9629 bucks so quite a bit more than here ..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Anyone something, some shopping?


Nice Milgauss Blue Z. Can always find DJ's and TT's. SS sports models are still missing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Milgauss would translate to 9629 bucks so quite a bit more than here ..


#nra


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

New custom blinds installed black out man are they awesome keeping the nasty heat out


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> How old are you?!?


...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Really pleased w that built turned out great and keeps superb time


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> Milgauss would translate to 9629 bucks so quite a bit more than here ..


But for what is on display and dust, you can get a small discount.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That new bronco has me looking hard at it. At first I was disappointed but I'm over that and really liking what ford has done.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What size motor?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> ...


69 my birthday beer


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


I am not much of a beer dude but the left one looks delicious


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Anyone something, some shopping?


The one on the left might be interesting...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Doing it right, I see. Many more happy returns, BT!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Happy birthday and best wishes!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The one on the left might be interesting...
> 
> View attachment 15364301


This is 36mm and in my opinion is a female shield theme.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


A lot of health and may you piss well after this beer. 😀


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Hahahahaha you're missing the point, it's an alarm clock that does the EXACTLY OPPOSITE of what it's supposed to.
> 
> You can't get more tongue in cheek than that can you?
> 
> You see, in order to appreciate the H clock you have to put all common sense to sleep and that's what it does.


I can't remember who it is, but there's a higher-end brand that specializes in watches with unusual mechanisms that don't actually tell time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait. I thought you are Richard. But that is Ken in the picture?


#NotThatAsian


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Any idea how many of the flat-4 Kermits were made?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I do not. I known they always seem to be for sale so there must be quite a few. I found this blog post which shows all the different number and color variations.









Submariner Kermit Ref 16610LV


Submariner Kermit The Rolex Submariner is arguably the most successful and most popular watch in the world. Originally designed and...




watch-fever.blogspot.com





I love green and read quite a bit about these last year when I was searching for my first Rolex. Ultimately, I could not justify the premium and went with a 16610LN. And although I prefer the slimmer case of the 5 digit subs, I've decided I would rather have a Hulk than a Kermit.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know if you noticed Bro Dick, but the steering wheel is on the wrong side... maybe you could ask for an extra discount


It might be a special production model for the US Postal Service. (US mail delivery vehicles are RHD). Our carrier doesn't have one yet, so I'll keep an eye out for the upgrade.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't remember who it is, but there's a higher-end brand that specializes in watches with unusual mechanisms that don't actually tell time.


The first one that comes to mind


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Anyone something, some shopping?


I think I see a his-n-hers set for me and MrsBS.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> The first one that comes to mind


Which is sitting there?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I do too. Especially now knowing how easy it is to swap out a bezel insert. But maybe my distaste for green has me hating a bit. Dunno
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I wish it were less taboo to swap out a bezel on a Sub. Since I do like green, I'd love to dress up my 16610LN with a green bezel once in a while, but seems pretty frowned upon.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I wish it were less taboo to swap out a bezel on a Sub. Since I do like green, I'd love to dress up my 16610LN with a green bezel once in a while, but seems pretty frowned upon.


I'd say do whatever the heck you want as long as you enjoy it. Given the LV has a maxi dial the LN wouldn't be mistaken as an LV anyways.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I see a his-n-hers set for me and MrsBS.
> 
> View attachment 15364333


Quick flight to Poland and bam , done


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I wish it were less taboo to swap out a bezel on a Sub. Since I do like green, I'd love to dress up my 16610LN with a green bezel once in a while, but seems pretty frowned upon.


Green has been my favorite color since childhood. I enjoy the grass, which I always had a lot in my mouth during football matches. To this day it is said that when someone plays with dedication, it means that he "bites the grass".


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Which is sitting there?
> View attachment 15364336


Second one from the left was shytting there...
.
.
Oh wait, you said sitting? No idea.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Green has been my favorite color since childhood. I enjoy the grass, which I always had a lot in my mouth during football matches. To this day it is said that when someone plays with dedication, it means that he "bites the grass".


And I thought grass is for smoking...
You mean I've been wrong all this time?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I see a his-n-hers set for me and MrsBS.





jmanlay said:


> Quick flight to Poland and bam , done


Should I negotiate the price and make an advance payment?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> And I thought grass is for smoking...
> You mean I've been wrong all this time?


It was only two days ago that I watched this broken movie again!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's getting late gentlemen, good night and have a great weekend.

@Betterthere happy birthday again!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> It is the same as the fascination over ghost bezels (aka faded) and spider dials (aka cracked) . I understand the vintage appeal , something that has endured years of service but when it is a fairly new model and folks are going nuts over a font I just don't get it ...look at the oval O in rolex vs the more vertical O , ok sure , look ft first vs after ok whatever floats your boat . If I like the look of the watch I sure as hell I am not going to pay 15 grand more for the same watch w a font change that is just dumb imho


The AD in Scottsdale last fall had a sub going for $45k. I'm not up to speed on the earlier variants, but as I recall it was a two-line with some red text that made it hot. The one that really caught my eye was a pre-Daytona chrono, I think a 6238.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Not going to lie, this looks great!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> The AD in Scottsdale last fall had a sub going for $45k. I'm not up to speed on the earlier variants, but as I recall it was a two-line with some red text that made it hot. The one that really caught my eye was a pre-Daytona chrono, I think a 6238.


I could never get a birth year Sub because they all seem to be those "hot" red letter versions.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Well, at least we no longer have to add distilled water to the batteries anymore... I can still remember how bad the acid smelled.


Bro Dick, you weren't supposed to smell the sulfuric acid fumes, didn't you know that? good thing you didn't suffer irreversible damages...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, you weren't supposed to smell the sulfuric acid fumes, didn't you know that? good thing you didn't suffer irreversible damages...


But once my knee pants burned out, and a piece of carpet.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't try one on. It's wears and looks excellent. Kinda like that new Bulgari Octo. Don't pick it up and put it on your wrist.
> 
> On the other hand should we just turn off everything we've learned about watches and brands and only judge by a single model? Just a thought.
> 
> ...


I tried it on; good thing I didn't have a hammer, I would have put it out of its misery


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't remember who it is, but there's a higher-end brand that specializes in watches with unusual mechanisms that don't actually tell time.


 Godfrey

Here's three of them. I remember the Romain Jerome and the Hautlence. I think Hautlence had a whole series of no-time watches.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Happy Birthday BT🍻


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> It was only two days ago that I watched this broken movie again!


Which movie is this?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> What size motor?


Turbo 4 or twin turbo 6. Not really impressive but it's going directly after the jeep market.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Happy birthday brother!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I tried it on; good thing I didn't have a hammer, I would have put it out of its misery
> 
> View attachment 15364467


Sure is pretty though. Definitely a really hot chick with daddy issues. Would be fun for a while. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The state of battery can cause engine jerking? Wouldn't the charge for the battery has to be ridiculously low to effect engine performance?
> 
> Besides, if the charge is so low, how the heck did you get the starter to crank over to start the car in the first place?
> 
> Have the car been in storage for long or something?


I had trouble with my Jeep when the battery was a few years old. No problem starting but then when I lifted my foot off the gas, e.g. in a turn the engine died. Buying a new battery fix the problem. Eventually I tested 3 sensors and found one that was faulty.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which movie is this?


"Ted" with Mark Wahlberg and Mila Kunis.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Couldn't decide so you ordered all 

Congrats. Enjoy the year, in another 365 days you're in the CV19 danger zone.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

An explanation of the first pitch that was seen around the world. He's a great sport.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> A lot of health and may you piss well after this beer. 😀


Another problem I don't have.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Which is sitting there?
> View attachment 15364336


Had those dam things in the house when I was a child. Worthless couldn't even eat them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Couldn't decide so you ordered all
> 
> Congrats. Enjoy the year, in another 365 days you're in the CV19 danger zone.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Thanks to all well wishers. I can find more to worry about than that. Finally started back walking in our 100% humidity mid day and I can tell I am 69. Mrs BT fusses with me for walking in the diet lds in 97 degree weather but....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Second one from the left was shytting there...
> .
> .
> Oh wait, you said sitting? No idea.


#nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> It's getting late gentlemen, good night and have a great weekend.
> 
> @Betterthere happy birthday again!


Thanks... That's what Mrs BT gave me... Well that's an exaggeration.. Actually we hung my recently acquired grizzly painting... I was snoozing in my chair when she woke me up with grizzly bear youtube on her phone. Interrupted the hell out of my dream fwiw. 
Reminded her that just 55 years ago I didn't know she existed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Not going to lie, this looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see irl?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Did you see irl?


I haven't yet nope.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> I haven't yet nope.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Suspect it will look great.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> Should I negotiate the price and make an advance payment?


Actually quite difficult to find here


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> The AD in Scottsdale last fall had a sub going for $45k. I'm not up to speed on the earlier variants, but as I recall it was a two-line with some red text that made it hot. The one that really caught my eye was a pre-Daytona chrono, I think a 6238.


Yeah the red subs go for a lot but then again they are true vintage not 1995 vintage


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Not going to lie, this looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is also 9 grandish


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Well crap happy 40th


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which movie is this?


A vile one


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Happy birthday mate..🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> It is also 9 grandish


Oh my. That's about twice what I would pay

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> "Ted" with Mark Wahlberg and Mila Kunis.


I don't know if you seen this movie, but it's the best one of Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Happy birthday mate..🍻🍻🍻🍻


How's the grad work going?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> A vile one


It was vile, but also hard not to laugh at.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> What was supposed to be an uneventful Saturday afternoon took a turn for me today - went for a test drive, and due to COVID the sales actually drove the demo car to us for testing.
> 
> It's a Mercedes e200, not much of a "car enthusiast's ride" but the drive and handling is very different from what my perception of Mercedes Benz is, it no longer drives like a boat. Not quite as good as a BMW but I think I can live with that, especially given the fact that it's a before facelift stock so there's a substantial discount with extra options thrown in.
> 
> ...


That's really nice one... 

On the steering wheel , maybe you can buy there and drive in Oz...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> How's the grad work going?


Mate, i reckon you took me for @Black5. He's the one doing MBA...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know if you seen this movie, but it's the best one of Mark Wahlberg


Probably not. Overall, Mark is a weak actor.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, i reckon you took me for @Black5. He's the one doing MBA...


Sorry... You Aussies all look alike...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Probably not. Overall, Mark is a poor actor.


You are bring kind.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know if you seen this movie, but it's the best one of Mark Wahlberg


Now this movie on my watching list...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> You are bring kind.


Aww Marky Mark's not bad. He doesn't have much depth, he's always the same guy. Whether he's a Navy Seal or a pothead with a teddy bear, he's just Mark Wahlberg. Most of his movies are pretty entertaining though, imho.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Exactly. Right is not always right.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Umm... 

Are you saying that right is wrong? 

Right is right! Being left is wrong.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> It is as you say, only 4 hours after turning off the engine it returns to the Eco setting. Then, after starting the engine, you have to manually switch to your favorite mode.


Just keep in Eco mode. Greta will give you a little gold star for being good.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just keep in Eco mode. Greta will give you a little gold star for being good.


What Greta?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> It is the same as the fascination over ghost bezels (aka faded) and spider dials (aka cracked) . I understand the vintage appeal , something that has endured years of service but when it is a fairly new model and folks are going nuts over a font I just don't get it ...look at the oval O in rolex vs the more vertical O , ok sure , look ft first vs after ok whatever floats your boat . If I like the look of the watch I sure as hell I am not going to pay 15 grand more for the same watch w a font change that is just dumb imho


It is more than font change Bro @jmanlay. The flat four is the actual model year that coincides with the 50th anniversary.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Probably not. Overall, Mark is a weak actor.


Agree, but this movie was really funny, all in all


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Not a problem, I'm used to switching modes on the fly while driving anyways so it's all cool. Especially in Hong Kong where stop and go traffic is the norm defaulting back to Eco mode makes sense.


Might as well use the paddle shifters too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Just today I picked up a replacement car from the service, a new Mercedes E200, because my GLC refused to obey while on vacation. The engine began to interrupt and jerk, a message appeared: the charge of the starter battery is critical. And a tow truck took him.


Had a GLC for a while as a loan car. Very underwhelming....

Disgraceful to hang that three pointed star emblem on the front grille.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gonna make a new one because why the heck not

This time I am going full black


















It has a purple hue to it


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Classic


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> What Greta?


This Greta


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is more than font change Bro @jmanlay. The flat four is the actual model year that coincides with the 50th anniversary.


Aren't some 50th green w pointy vs green w flat 4?
Either way it is idiotic


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Godfrey,
> As much as I liked the Mercedes before, now it is starting to irritate me. This is the third fault, including the second one on vacation. Recently, being in Italy on vacation with my family, the air suspension compressor has failed, It is true that they replaced it within 24 hours, but the disgust remained ...


Air suspension? So you got that airmatic ride height thing? That is rubbish. They always fail and MB hasn't gotten it right from day one.

Heard of horror stories on the R- klasse and GL- klasse with the auto ride height air suspension.

Magic carpet ride it is not.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> This Greta
> View attachment 15364777


More of a Grace K guy


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Might as well use the paddle shifters too.


Not really, because you set three parameters in your favorites: the dynamics of the engine, steering wheel and suspension, and you also turn off the start-stop.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The state of battery can cause engine jerking? Wouldn't the charge for the battery has to be ridiculously low to effect engine performance?
> 
> Besides, if the charge is so low, how the heck did you get the starter to crank over to start the car in the first place?
> 
> Have the car been in storage for long or something?


Yes. Happened on my wife's B- klasse and the dealer suggested over $6k worth of work to fix it. Took it to a Mb specialist in my part of the world and the guy just changed the battery for $300. All went back to normal after that.

Dealer = 0
Private MB specialist = 1

Moral of the story? Get a second opinion.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Strawberry fruity drink while wearing my pink shorts.
> 
> Mrs Mav loves Macallan. I do too, when I'm not drinking the pink fruity stuff of course. LOL


Do you wear pom-poms too?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> This Greta
> View attachment 15364777


A very smart person.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I don't think it's limited to Mercedes. BMWs today are probably worse. The more complicated they are only means more things to break.
> 
> Older cars definitely had less problems...my father's e280 only broke down once or twice in the 14 years since he bought it, and my 320i has been really reliable.
> 
> Guess we got lucky


Having owned cars from both marques over the last two decades and seeing how fragile they've become, I would take a Mercedes-Benz anytime.

Mercedes = comfort & luxury with a touch of sportiness

BMW = sporty* car with a touch of luxury

^^^ see what I did there? Sporty car for @sportura


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> The thing with modern car batteries, they don't degrade progressively like they used to, they just fail suddenly


Agreed.

What we known all along about batteries is out the window. It is the cliff or knee point as it is known.

Modern design of battery has made it possible to give you performance for the design duration but it drops off a cliff abruptly.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Had a GLC for a while as a loan car. Very underwhelming....
> 
> Disgraceful to hang that three pointed star emblem on the front grille.


Is not so bad.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Well, at least we no longer have to add distilled water to the batteries anymore... I can still remember how bad the acid smelled.


LOL. Showing your age now eh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> That's the thing with these modern German cars, they are so complex now, you can't keep one long term beyond its warranty period. That's why for all of the past BMW's that I've had, I got them new as 36 month leases. *Abused them for 3 years, give it back, *and get a new one.


^^^ One of the reasons why I never buy used.

Pity the poor bastard that buys your car


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> ABSOLUTELY love that interior, in fact I think I was sold when I sat in the driver's seat and got into a comfortable position in less than 2 minutes.
> 
> In terms on longevity, let's see how this one goes.


You got into a comfortable position? Which position was that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Yesterday afternoon I did 500 km with it. He stood in front of the hotel overnight. this morning, when I started it, the engine was running erratically. I thought maybe it was the fuel tip. I pulled up to a gas station, the lights went out twice. I refueled, and then it jerked amazingly. I called Mercedes Connect and ordered roadside assistance. In the meantime, I got a signal on the Mercedes Mee app that the battery level of the starter battery of the vehicle is in a critical condition. The same showed me on the console in the car.
> 
> I know, I checked - what fuel did I fill up - what is needed ...


What? What? Don't leave us hanging????


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Eww, can't like for OBVIOUS reasons, I just placed a $7k deposit for one...


Don't let them frighten you. I have owned MB continuously over the last two decades and it has never let me down. I don't know how some people complain of so many issues.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Air suspension? So you got that airmatic ride height thing? That is rubbish. They always fail and MB hasn't gotten it right from day one.
> 
> Heard of horror stories on the R- klasse and GL- klasse with the auto ride height air suspension.
> 
> Magic carpet ride it is not.


You have three suspension hardnesses. You can also raise it in the field by about 8 cm. On the highway, it automatically lowers to better follow the road. Additionally, it regulates the hardness of individual pneumatic columns when cornering. Thanks to this, I could afford 20 inch rims with a fairly low profile and I do not feel the holes on the road.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I almost never post in the Public Forum but couldn't resist posting my JMAN Special in the Logo-less field watch thread. BT and JMAN don't leave me dangling there.


I will check that out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I'm sorry, but the truth is most important and needs to be shared


I can't handle the truth....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That reminds me I'm looking for a used car for my son who will be driving soon. I think it's hilarious that a used Honda is worth more than a used bmw the same age and mileage. After all these years bmw just refuses to do better. Shame.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Honda cars are worthless here in Australia like Kia or Hyundai. Toyota is king in the used car market. A five year old Toyota is still worth about 60% of the new car price whereas most cars would be about 40%.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Anyone something, some shopping?


Any new toys?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Happy Birthday brother @Betterthere!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Any new toys?


Congrats on a 59' mate..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The one on the left might be interesting...
> 
> View attachment 15364301


Wow! Look at the price!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Honda cars are worthless here in Australia like Kia or Hyundai. *Toyota is king in the used car market*. A five year old Toyota is still worth about 60% of the new car price whereas most cars would be about 40%.


This.... ^^^^


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I can't handle the truth....


There are three truths: all truth, holy truth, and ********.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> This is 36mm and in my opinion is a female shield theme.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.


There is no male or female in this decade. Some countries are already removing gender from the birth certificates so a child who undergoes gender reassignment would not be outed as being born a boy or girl. Got to be extra careful in future.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't remember who it is, but there's a higher-end brand that specializes in watches with unusual mechanisms that don't actually tell time.


Jacob & Co


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> #NotThatAsian


LOL.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Having owned cars from both marques over the last two decades and seeing how fragile they've become, I would take a Mercedes-Benz anytime.
> 
> Mercedes = comfort & luxury with a touch of sportiness
> 
> ...


That's a good way to summarize it and why I prefer BMW. Audi is a good mixture of both worlds, comfort and sportiness, but master of none.

PS - Mrs Mav used to drive an Audi, she absolutely hated hers. She ran back to Mini.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Any new toys?


Nothing I was interested in.

I'm waiting for the Hulk, that ugly green Sub.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It might be a special production model for the US Postal Service. (US mail delivery vehicles are RHD). Our carrier doesn't have one yet, so I'll keep an eye out for the upgrade.


Oh? Ah... so the postman's driving seat is on the kerbside. Good idea.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is no male or female in this decade. Some countries are already removing gender from the birth certificates so a child who undergoes gender reassignment would not be outed as being born a boy or girl. Got to be extra careful in future.


@69 I can say f that...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Which is sitting there?
> View attachment 15364336


None. Wrong birds.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Happy birthday you ole fecker!!!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I wish it were less taboo to swap out a bezel on a Sub. Since I do like green, I'd love to dress up my 16610LN with a green bezel once in a while, but seems pretty frowned upon.


No, you can do what you like in your watch. But please don't tart it up and pretend like you have a highly exclusive model that people can't get.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> More of a Grace K guy


Beautiful, wonderful, the best!😍


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'd say do whatever the heck you want as long as you enjoy it. Given the LV has a maxi dial the LN wouldn't be mistaken as an LV anyways.


You can always source from an dealer, a maxi dial and a green bezel insert with the flat four and pretend like you actually own one


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Quick flight to Poland and bam , done


No border controls due to covid-19?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

By the way, I tried to make some alterations to the P01 yesterday to see if they could have done better. I shortened the lugs, recessed the crown a little bit, and slightly modified the crown guards.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Green has been my favorite color since childhood. I enjoy the grass, which I always had a lot in my mouth during football matches. To this day it is said that when someone plays with dedication, it means that he "bites the grass".


If you're eating grass or mowing the football field, it means you're not dribbling and kicking goals?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Second one from the left was shytting there...
> .
> .
> Oh wait, you said sitting? No idea.


Bird brain.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you're eating grass or mowing the football field, it means you're not dribbling and kicking goals?


It was almost forty years ago !!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's getting late gentlemen, good night and have a great weekend.
> 
> @Betterthere happy birthday again!


I would have uploaded a short clip or gif from the movie Under Seige for bro BT. You know? The one of Erika bursting out of the cake?

But I thought I better not. 

I hope that Mrs BT made bro BT a happy camper


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> The AD in Scottsdale last fall had a sub going for $45k. I'm not up to speed on the earlier variants, but as I recall it was a two-line with some red text that made it hot. The one that really caught my eye was a pre-Daytona chrono, I think a 6238.


Yeah, red text Submariner.

Extremely rare and old.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Not going to lie, this looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you around in the Omega forums....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Nothing I was interested in.
> 
> I'm waiting for the Hulk, that ugly green Sub.


Hey!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, you weren't supposed to smell the sulfuric acid fumes, didn't you know that? good thing you didn't suffer irreversible damages...


He's a descendent from the great nine dragons in Kowloon. What is acid fumes when you have fire?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I would have uploaded a short clip or gif from the movie Under Seige for bro BT. You know? The one of Erika bursting out of the cake?
> 
> But I thought I better not.
> 
> I hope that Mrs BT made bro BT a happy camper


She did..... I just used my "close to photographic" memory and I pulled up that scene in my brain. Thanks.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

It's late, I'm going to sleep. Good night!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> But once my knee pants burned out, and a piece of carpet.


Knee pants & piece of carpet? 

BJ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can always source from an dealer, a maxi dial and a green bezel insert with the flat four and pretend like you actually own one


Nah, I'd never do that. Doubt I'd ever even try just the bezel. I really just want to get my hands on a Hulk, at retail of course.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey!
> 
> View attachment 15364810


Do not bug Me!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@59 where in public forum did you post?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> @69 I can say f that...


@56 i can say f that

actually neigbahs daughter (?) is non binary - lovely girl who now goes by the name of Andy...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't remember who it is, but there's a higher-end brand that specializes in watches with unusual mechanisms that don't actually tell time.


Beat Haldiman made a tourbillon watch without hands, so you couldn't tell the time. It was for people who wanted to get a sense of time passing without the specificity of knowing what time it was. 

I think Romain Jerome did that too.

Why not just get a black dial Daytona if you don't wanna read the time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Well crap happy 40th


You?

Well, happy 40th birthday mate.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> @56 i can say f that
> 
> actually neigbahs girl in non binary - lovely girl who now goes by the name of Andy...


stupid is as stupid does


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> A vile one


Funny


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Knee pants & piece of carpet?
> 
> BJ?


Acid spilled on the carpet, I knelt down in my pants on the carpet and the next day holes in those pants ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Oh my. That's about twice what I would pay....


... for an Omega.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> What Greta?


Hahahaha.

Long running joke before you joined is here on SoOoO.

Greta Thunberg, that 15 year old environmental campaigner who address the UN and posting crap on her twitter account being eco-friendly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Agree, but this movie was really funny, all in all


I watch a movie for the laughs.

The other one to watch is Jexi.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> Long running joke before you joined is here on SoOoO.
> 
> Greta Thunberg, that 15 year old environmental campaigner who address the UN and posting crap on her twitter account being eco-friendly.


To be sure, she must be 16 at least .... feels like years since I first heard of it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> But once my knee pants burned out, and a piece of carpet.


Hmmm........ and what exactly were you doing?

When I read knee burns and carpet....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Gonna make a new one because why the heck not
> 
> This time I am going full black
> 
> ...


You gonna nick name it the "Purple Rain"?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Here's three of them. I remember the Romain Jerome and the Hautlence. I think Hautlence had a whole series of no-time watches.


#nra


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm........ and what exactly were you doing?
> 
> When I read knee burns and carpet....


Read my answer a little earlier ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Aren't some 50th green w pointy vs green w flat 4?
> Either way it is idiotic


All the Kermit were known as the 50th anniversary model but the flat four was in production for that one year only. They changed the font for the following year. Stupid collectors will pay the high asking price because it is the correct model year for the 50th anniversary. Stocks are limited due to its short production run.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Not really, because you set three parameters in your favorites: the dynamics of the engine, steering wheel and suspension, and you also turn off the start-stop.


I hate start stop.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I hate start stop.


I also.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Is not so bad.


Nice, very nice. I have quite a few models over the years.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> You have three suspension hardnesses. You can also raise it in the field by about 8 cm. On the highway, it automatically lowers to better follow the road. Additionally, it regulates the hardness of individual pneumatic columns when cornering. Thanks to this, I could afford 20 inch rims with a fairly low profile and I do not feel the holes on the road.


I avoid air suspension like plague now....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I would have uploaded a short clip or gif from the movie Under Seige for bro BT. You know? The one of Erika bursting out of the cake?
> 
> But I thought I better not.
> 
> I hope that Mrs BT made bro BT a happy camper


Should have


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Congrats on a 59' mate..


Oh? 

I started posting when I woke up. Didn't realise a response would be number 16,000. At least I quoted a picture of a field of Rolex watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> This.... ^^^^


Yeah. A Prado XL is best value for money car here is the Land of Oz. $65k new and will still fetch $45k some 5 years and 120,000km later.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> Long running joke before you joined is here on SoOoO.
> 
> Greta Thunberg, that 15 year old environmental campaigner who address the UN and posting crap on her twitter account being eco-friendly.


A girl like a fighter ...and he certainly has a high IQ


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Happy birthday!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> That's a good way to summarize it and why I prefer BMW. Audi is a good mixture of both worlds, comfort and sportiness, but master of none.
> 
> PS - Mrs Mav used to drive an Audi, she absolutely hated hers. She ran back to Mini.


Okay. I have a rule. Never buy any car that is a re-badged Volkswagen.

Porsche Macan, Audi Q5, Seat ?, Skoda Koraq? = VW Tiguan

Used to own a small SEAT Cordoba and a VW Golf as a runabout car. Garbage. No thanks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Nothing I was interested in.
> 
> I'm waiting for the Hulk, that ugly green Sub.


You're right. It's ugly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @69 I can say f that...


Me too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, I tried to make some alterations to the P01 yesterday to see if they could have done better. I shortened the lugs, recessed the crown a little bit, and slightly modified the crown guards.
> 
> View attachment 15364806
> 
> View attachment 15364808


Sorry. It's still awful bro PF.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Nah, I'd never do that. Doubt I'd ever even try just the bezel. I really just want to get my hands on a Hulk, at retail of course.


That's another OoO joke.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Acid spilled on the carpet, I knelt down in my pants on the carpet and the next day holes in those pants ...


Ah! Thanks for clarifying


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> To be sure, she must be 16 at least .... feels like years since I first heard of it.


I think you're right. She should be 16 now.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Acid spilled on the carpet, I knelt down in my pants on the carpet and the next day holes in those pants ...


Now the big question: what were you doing with acid?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm........ and what exactly were you doing?
> 
> When I read knee burns and carpet....


I asked the same question. What was he doing on his knees so vigorously that it burns a hole through the pants and marks the carpet??!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you're right. She should be 16 now.


or 30...feels like an eternity


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Read my answer a little earlier ...


We don't read ahead.

And we don't read backwards.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I also.


That's the first thing I switch off when I get it any car with the start-stop.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, I tried to make some alterations to the P01 yesterday to see if they could have done better. I shortened the lugs, recessed the crown a little bit, and slightly modified the crown guards.
> 
> View attachment 15364806
> 
> View attachment 15364808


So you made more" human " I like it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We don't read ahead.
> 
> And we don't read backwards.


or sideways


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You?
> 
> Well, happy 40th birthday mate.


Not yet my bday but sadly past 40


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Should have


Nah, i will have to serve time out for that.

All the videos show her bursting out the cake in that G strings and then pan to the front to show her the wonderfully full, firm, non- sagging breasts of Erika.

Too much info?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> A girl like a fighter ...and he certainly has a high IQ


She. Greta is a girl.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, i will have to serve time out for that.
> 
> All the videos show her bursting out the cake in that G strings and then pan to the front to show her the wonderfully full, firm, non- sagging breasts of Erika.
> 
> Too much info?


nope but already saw in head


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She. Greta is a girl.


maybe...time will tell


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now the big question: what were you doing with acid?


He was cleaning up the mess and getting rid of .....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> #nra


Good memory, though!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He was cleaning up the mess and getting rid of .....


Or...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's another OoO joke.


Oh I recall the whole SS Smurf scandal.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you're right. She should be 16 now.


She's been doing her climate strike - staying out of school every Friday - for over two years now. Marked her 100th week just recently. Dunno how old she is.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry. It's still awful bro PF.


Yep can't shine feces.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> So you made more" human " I like it


Much better but still not good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yep can't shine feces.


Exactly!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> She's been doing her climate strike - staying out of school every Friday - for over two years now. Marked her 100th week just recently. Dunno how old she is.


My kid picked up on that news and suggested that he could stay home too because it will reduce the need to send him to school and thus help in lowering carbon emissions.

I suggested walking to school everyday instead. End of conversation.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My kid picked up on that news and suggested that he could stay home too because it will reduce the need to send him to school and thus help in lowering carbon emissions.
> 
> I suggested walking to school everyday instead. End of conversation.


Move to USA ...incapable of putting kids in school.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Move to USA ...incapable of putting kids in school.


LOL. I am happy here. Just fine.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Happy Birthday! Cheers!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, I tried to make some alterations to the P01 yesterday to see if they could have done better. I shortened the lugs, recessed the crown a little bit, and slightly modified the crown guards.
> 
> View attachment 15364806
> 
> View attachment 15364808


Had to check whether you flattened the 4 or not....


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Well crap happy 40th


Today? Welcome to your 40s. There not nearly a bad as people say there are... but, to be clear, you are now out of your warranty period.

[edit: ok, so not your BD or your 40th... lol. Happy Saturday!]


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Move to USA ...incapable of putting kids in school.


local schools announced they were reopening in-person classes in September when the school year restarts.... no details, of course... 🙄


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> local schools announced they were reopening in-person classes in September when the school year restarts.... no details, of course... 🙄


well in states like MT Wy same here....otherwise like in NC it's crazy shyte ... what happens when school admins put in charge of planning


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> well in states like MT Wy same here....otherwise like in NC it's crazy shyte ... what happens when school admins put in charge of planning


We are set to start up in just a few weeks. Gonna be some strange staggering and a few remote learning classes but I'm happy that they are trying. It will be a strange second half the year for sure. It really isn't feasible to keep the kids at home to learn. Wife would have to quit working like so many wives or husbands to home school. I was thinking about all the nurses that would have to quit working to homeschool their kids. Yeah a nursing shortage sounds terrifying right about now.

I'm waiting for society to revolt against this new culture we are in the midst of. As in people just say screw covid and take their chances. The cancel culture and anti-offensive movement will tire people and they will just quit giving a crap about anybody's feelings. I can see all this stuff being forced on society to accept taking a swift 180 and getting intentionally ugly. Funny thing about Americans is that we don't like being told what we can't do.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ gotta be careful here to avoid politics although I don't consider school options as delving into politics personally.

The Governor here basically left it up to school districts to make their own decisions. So many have decided to go all virtual which leads to what you mentioned. How will the single parent families and 2 worker families keep working? Other districts are dividing into 2 groups with 1 week with one half and the next week with other half and virtual if not in school.
Others do 2 days physical , weds cleaning, and then 2 days virtual. Just examples of essentially unworkable attempts. What few teachers are willing to work physically will likely spend all their time trying to make kids keep masks on.
In some of the bigger counties, High School all virtual. Makes me wonder how I would have ended up with Mrs BT if that
had been the case back then.

Now for other reasons my gkids are out of the issues so in a sense I don't have any skin in the game but I am sad for the kids and their families.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> We are set to start up in just a few weeks. Gonna be some strange staggering and a few remote learning classes but I'm happy that they are trying. It will be a strange second half the year for sure. It really isn't feasible to keep the kids at home to learn. Wife would have to quit working like so many wives or husbands to home school. I was thinking about all the nurses that would have to quit working to homeschool their kids. Yeah a nursing shortage sounds terrifying right about now.
> 
> I'm waiting for society to revolt against this new culture we are in the midst of. As in people just say screw covid and take their chances. The cancel culture and anti-offensive movement will tire people and they will just quit giving a crap about anybody's feelings. I can see all this stuff being forced on society to accept taking a swift 180 and getting intentionally ugly. Funny thing about Americans is that we don't like being told what we can't do.
> 
> ...


I suppose they are trying here it is all tied to the % infection so anything >= .5% means remote learning even if you chose on campus. BUt if at the start you opted for virtual learning then no campus got you for the semester AND zero live classes on zoom. Only if you selected on campus that you will get live classes on zoom in the event they close the schools

Few deaths a day for the Whole state due to covid 
700 to date and a fatality rate of 1.05% which is a high estimate 
21 deaths and my county

But hell let's shut it all down

And of course CDCs own chart










Trending up right .....if you listen to the news


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

It was the last day before the next wave of hot weather. Mrs. BW gave me a haircut and I saw more wildlife than usual on my walk. 

It started poorly with a dead opossum and a dead fox attended by a couple black vultures, but started picking up around the next bend, where a guy hauled in a big bass. Coming up over the last hill, a couple turkeys crossed my path, one of them took to the air with all the speed and grace of a C130. I don't know why they bother, most of them seem able to run faster than they can fly. A couple hundred yards from my back door, I saw the bear who's been getting all the raspberries before I can.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It was the last day before the next wave of hot weather. Mrs. BW gave me a haircut and I saw more wildlife than usual on my walk.
> 
> It started poorly with a dead opossum and a dead fox attended by a couple black vultures, but started picking up around the next bend, where a guy hauled in a big bass. Coming up over the last hill, a couple turkeys crossed my path, one of them took to the air with all the speed and grace of a C130. I don't know why they bother, most of them seem able to run faster than they can fly. A couple hundred yards from my back door, I saw the bear who's been getting all the raspberries before I can.


With Bo gone... my day started with a deer just outside the backyard fence... Mrs BT saw a fox from a bathroom window... 
Another one digging in front yard.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> With Bo gone... my day started with a deer just outside the backyard fence... Mrs BT saw a fox from a bathroom window...
> Another one digging in front yard.


That's interesting. I've been wondering about fox population dynamics, since we had a big fox boom a couple years ago and it seems to have tapered off. At the peak, a lot of them looked unhealthy with mangy tails. Now there are fewer, but they look better. This year's boom critter is the chipmunk. I've never seen so many. They're not doing well against the cars, which keeps the crows and vultures in business.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> That's interesting. I've been wondering about fox population dynamics, since we had a big fox boom a couple years ago and it seems to have tapered off. At the peak, a lot of them looked unhealthy with mangy tails. Now there are fewer, but they look better. This year's boom critter is the chipmunk. I've never seen so many. They're not doing well against the cars, which keeps the crows and vultures in business.


Well their populations tend to ebb and flo with coyote populations. With recent timber sales here, only thing saving them is Mrs BT and sister's woods to provide safe passage and has pushed rodents about also. Did you know that of the 2 kinds of foxes ...red and gray... only the gray is native to NA? and another fact I didn't know until recently was only the gray can climb trees thus giving them an advantage over coyotes?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

History and Status

Habitats & Habits
Description
Foxes have always intrigued man. Storytellers and writers in almost every culture
throughout history have depicted foxes as cunning, intelligent and shrewd.
The red fox is the most widely distributed canid in the world, and is one of two fox
species found in North Carolina (the other is the gray fox).

The red fox is fairly common in North Carolina today. There are no records of red

foxes in the eastern United States south of Rhode Island before the Europeans in-
troduced them for hunting during colonial days. Red fox populations have remained

stable in many areas despite sustained harvest levels and outbreaks of disease such
as canine distemper and rabies. This is likely due to their high reproductive rates.
However, as Coyotes become more abundant, red foxes may be displaced or killed.

For more information on this species, including status and any applicable regula-
tions, visit www.ncwildlife.org/redfox.

The red fox is named for its reddish-orange coloration on its tail, body and top
of the head. The undersides are light, and the tips of the ears and lower legs are
black, like stockings. The tail is long (about 70 percent of the length of the head and
body), bushy, and white-tipped. Adults are the size of a small dog, weighing 8 to 15
pounds. Though both red foxes and gray foxes may be reddish in color, gray foxes
have a black-tipped tail and a streak of
dark fur extending down their back.
While rare in North Carolina, red
foxes can occur in other color variations,
such as black, silver, or a cross between
red and silver ("cross fox"). There is also
a rare genetic condition that causes red
foxes to lack guard hairs; these "Sampson
foxes" appear brown or grey in color.

Red foxes prefer a diversity of habitats, including farmland, pastures, brushy
fields and open forest stands. They frequently hunt on edges of these open habitats.
Most red fox activity occurs at night, but daytime movements are not uncommon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gray Fox (Urocyon cinereoargenteus) North Carolina is home to two species of foxes, the gray fox and the red fox. The gray fox is also one of four wild canids in North Carolina, which not only includes the red fox, but also the coyote and red wolf. Even though storytellers and writers have depicted the red fox as cunning, intelligent and shrewd, the gray fox appears to be winning the survival contest in areas where coyotes have expanded in recent years. As coyotes become more abundant and expand their range into areas inhabited by both red and gray foxes, red foxes are sometimes displaced, while gray fox populations do not seem to be affected. Since gray foxes have the ability to climb trees, it is possible that they are able to escape from coyotes. The gray fox is probably as common in North Carolina today as it has been over the past million years. Regulated hunting and trapping activities do not appear to affect overall mortality in gray fox populations. Foxes reproduce well and are able to disperse annually into areas where they have been harvested. However, outbreaks of canine distemper can cause local reductions in populations. Loss of early successional habitat that support their prey base (small mammals) may also impact gray foxes. For more information on this species, including status and any applicable regulations and local laws, visit www.ncwildlife.org/grayfox. The gray fox is slightly smaller than the red fox and is much darker in overall coloration. Gray foxes are sometimes confused with red foxes because of a reddish or rusty coloration on the sides of their necks and on their legs. The overall coloration is best described as a salt and pepper gray with a dark streak extending down the back, along the top of the tail and ending in a black tail tip. Adults may weigh as much as a red fox (7 to 15 pounds) but their shorter legs and shorter fur make them appear smaller. The most obvious sign of the presence of gray foxes is tracks that are similar to domestic cat tracks, except gray fox tracks have claw marks. Since gray foxes are more adapted to warmer climates than red foxes, there is little or no fur between the toe and foot pads, resulting in a more distinct track than that left by red foxes. Gray foxes thrive in diverse habitats and are able to exploit many different habitat types. Viable populations are found in all of North Carolina's major habitat types. Gray foxes are most dense in the more productive areas of the state such as the Piedmont and northern Coastal Plain. Although they are often present in large, connected tracts of wooded areas, they also thrive in open farmland. Like other canid predators, gray foxes forage on a variety of prey such as mice and rabbits. They also eat a significant amount of wild fruit and agricultural crops such as corn and peanuts.Carnivora Average Size Length: 30-45 in. (about one-third is tail) Height: 12 to 15 in. Weight: 7-11 lbs. Food The primary foods are small mammals such as mice, rats and rabbits. They also feed on birds and insects occasionally. Native fruits such as persimmons and grapes as well as agricultural crops such as corn and peanuts are eaten more often by gray foxes than other fox species. Breeding and Young Gray foxes usually mate during their first year. Males probably mate with only one female each year and may mate with the same female in consecutive years in late January through February. Young foxes are called kits. Gestation period is 59 days. Litter size is from 3 to 5. Kits' eyes open in 10 to 12 days. Kits are weaned after 10 weeks and they disperse from the family group in early fall. Gray foxes have one litter per year. Life Expectancy Average 1 to 2 years, few live longer than 6 years in the wild, annual mortality rate 50 percent or greater.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> 69 my birthday beer
> View attachment 15364297


Happy Birthday BT!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Happy Birthday BT!!!


perfect timing..mrs BT just went to bed lol


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Well their populations tend to ebb and flo with coyote populations. With recent timber sales here, only thing saving them is Mrs BT and sister's woods to provide safe passage and has pushed rodents about also. Did you know that of the 2 kinds of foxes ...red and gray... only the gray is native to NA? and another fact I didn't know until recently was only the gray can climb trees thus giving them an advantage over coyotes?


.

That probably explains why we don't see as many coyotes any more. Still hear them at night though. I haven't seen any gray fox around here, only red.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> History and Status
> 
> Habitats & Habits
> Description
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gray Fox (Urocyon cinereoargenteus) North Carolina is home to two species of foxes, the gray fox and the red fox. The gray fox is also one of four wild canids in North Carolina, which not only includes the red fox, but also the coyote and red wolf. Even though storytellers and writers have depicted the red fox as cunning, intelligent and shrewd, the gray fox appears to be winning the survival contest in areas where coyotes have expanded in recent years. As coyotes become more abundant and expand their range into areas inhabited by both red and gray foxes, red foxes are sometimes displaced, while gray fox populations do not seem to be affected. Since gray foxes have the ability to climb trees, it is possible that they are able to escape from coyotes. The gray fox is probably as common in North Carolina today as it has been over the past million years. Regulated hunting and trapping activities do not appear to affect overall mortality in gray fox populations. Foxes reproduce well and are able to disperse annually into areas where they have been harvested. However, outbreaks of canine distemper can cause local reductions in populations. Loss of early successional habitat that support their prey base (small mammals) may also impact gray foxes. For more information on this species, including status and any applicable regulations and local laws, visit www.ncwildlife.org/grayfox. The gray fox is slightly smaller than the red fox and is much darker in overall coloration. Gray foxes are sometimes confused with red foxes because of a reddish or rusty coloration on the sides of their necks and on their legs. The overall coloration is best described as a salt and pepper gray with a dark streak extending down the back, along the top of the tail and ending in a black tail tip. Adults may weigh as much as a red fox (7 to 15 pounds) but their shorter legs and shorter fur make them appear smaller. The most obvious sign of the presence of gray foxes is tracks that are similar to domestic cat tracks, except gray fox tracks have claw marks. Since gray foxes are more adapted to warmer climates than red foxes, there is little or no fur between the toe and foot pads, resulting in a more distinct track than that left by red foxes. Gray foxes thrive in diverse habitats and are able to exploit many different habitat types. Viable populations are found in all of North Carolina's major habitat types. Gray foxes are most dense in the more productive areas of the state such as the Piedmont and northern Coastal Plain. Although they are often present in large, connected tracts of wooded areas, they also thrive in open farmland. Like other canid predators, gray foxes forage on a variety of prey such as mice and rabbits. They also eat a significant amount of wild fruit and agricultural crops such as corn and peanuts.Carnivora Average Size Length: 30-45 in. (about one-third is tail) Height: 12 to 15 in. Weight: 7-11 lbs. Food The primary foods are small mammals such as mice, rats and rabbits. They also feed on birds and insects occasionally. Native fruits such as persimmons and grapes as well as agricultural crops such as corn and peanuts are eaten more often by gray foxes than other fox species. Breeding and Young Gray foxes usually mate during their first year. Males probably mate with only one female each year and may mate with the same female in consecutive years in late January through February. Young foxes are called kits. Gestation period is 59 days. Litter size is from 3 to 5. Kits' eyes open in 10 to 12 days. Kits are weaned after 10 weeks and they disperse from the family group in early fall. Gray foxes have one litter per year. Life Expectancy Average 1 to 2 years, few live longer than 6 years in the wild, annual mortality rate 50 percent or greater.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Happy Birthday BT!!!


With that gif, everyone is having a birthday


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> With that gif, everyone is having a birthday


Thanks for sharing right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

So i just realised that this new platform update allows me to upload a gif instantly. No more worries about inserting gifs. 

Happy Sunday all, from Gal Gadot


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks for sharing right?


Absolutely!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

@Merv

That was for you. Where are you?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, you weren't supposed to smell the sulfuric acid fumes, didn't you know that? good thing you didn't suffer irreversible damages...


Wasn't breathing it in like I was trying to get high if that's what you're suggesting so...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> That's really nice one...
> 
> On the steering wheel , maybe you can buy there and drive in Oz...


Almost happened. Fact is, when my family immigrated back in 1990 it was either Australia or Canada.

Glad we chose Canada


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks... That's what Mrs BT gave me... Well that's an exaggeration.. Actually we hung my recently acquired grizzly painting... I was snoozing in my chair when she woke me up with grizzly bear youtube on her phone. Interrupted the hell out of my dream fwiw.
> Reminded her that just 55 years ago I didn't know she existed.


Wait, you've known Mrs BT since you were 14?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Gonna make a new one because why the heck not
> 
> This time I am going full black
> 
> ...


You do know what they say about once you go black...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Is not so bad.


While SUVs do nothing for me, that interior just works. BMW need to really up their game in their cockpit design...after all that's where we drive.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got into a comfortable position? Which position was that


The position that's related to your handle good sir


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't let them frighten you. I have owned MB continuously over the last two decades and it has never let me down. I don't know how some people complain of so many issues.


There's no turning back now either way.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is no male or female in this decade. Some countries are already removing gender from the birth certificates so a child who undergoes gender reassignment would not be outed as being born a boy or girl. Got to be extra careful in future.


That's just screwed up. I mean the birth certificate thing, just plain stupid.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You do know what they say about once you go black...


...you get used to the oversized balance cock?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's a descendent from the great nine dragons in Kowloon. What is acid fumes when you have fire?


Lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Acid spilled on the carpet, I knelt down in my pants on the carpet and the next day holes in those pants ...


Good thing you weren't doing push-ups on that carpet...
It'd put new meaning to "fire in the hole"!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Well crap happy 40th


Congrats.

Unboxing?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Gonna make a new one because why the heck not
> 
> This time I am going full black
> 
> ...


It'll look like the Omega 50k-ish titanium golf watch

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Gonna make a new one because why the heck not
> 
> This time I am going full black
> 
> ...


Know of any watches using this ETA?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> ...you get used to the oversized balance cock?


Lol good one!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Having owned cars from both marques over the last two decades and seeing how fragile they've become, I would take a Mercedes-Benz anytime.
> 
> Mercedes = comfort & luxury with a touch of sportiness
> 
> ...


Sounds like my story. When I was in China last year our Volvo was acting up (again). The dealer wanted to change the "computer" for ca. 2500k. I told her to park the car until I got home. It was a fuse.

Owner 2, Dealer 0

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She. Greta is a girl.


Birth certificate says ...

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> She's been doing her climate strike - staying out of school every Friday - for over two years now. Marked her 100th week just recently. Dunno how old she is.


Determining her age is probably easier than school class after missing so many lessons

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Move to USA ...incapable of putting kids in school.


High Schools opening up here. They say these ages (16-19) are not a problem with CV19. Wonder what type of data (or control group) they have as the schools were closed most of the spring term.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> We are set to start up in just a few weeks. Gonna be some strange staggering and a few remote learning classes but I'm happy that they are trying. It will be a strange second half the year for sure. It really isn't feasible to keep the kids at home to learn. Wife would have to quit working like so many wives or husbands to home school. I was thinking about all the nurses that would have to quit working to homeschool their kids. Yeah a nursing shortage sounds terrifying right about now.
> 
> I'm waiting for society to revolt against this new culture we are in the midst of. As in people just say screw covid and take their chances. The cancel culture and anti-offensive movement will tire people and they will just quit giving a crap about anybody's feelings. I can see all this stuff being forced on society to accept taking a swift 180 and getting intentionally ugly. Funny thing about Americans is that we don't like being told what we can't do.
> 
> ...


One of the reasons that we kept day care and elementary schools open was so that doctors, nurses, etc could work. Otherwise it would have been an even worse sh1t storm.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> History and Status
> 
> Habitats & Habits
> Description
> ...


I need to ask someone about red fox and wolf interactions. But my guess is that a wolf would prefer running down a small deer or moose before a fox.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> With that gif, everyone is having a birthday


My thoughts exactly

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Wait, you've known Mrs BT since you were 14?


Not in the biblical sense; but then again BT's from south 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> ...you get used to the oversized balance cock?


Great come back

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> One of the reasons that we kept day care and elementary schools open was so that doctors, nurses, etc could work. Otherwise it would have been an even worse sh1t storm.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


My wife works for the local hospital. They decided to do a daycare for the employees kids in one of the extra buildings they have. Guess what? The ladies watching the kids caught covid. 
Like nobody saw that coming.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Talking about wildlife, I saw a mink earlier this year. Haven’t seen one since I was a kid. Maybe the 3rd time I’ve seen one in the wild ever. 
Also seeing or more like smelling a lot more skunks lately also. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> I need to ask someone about red fox and wolf interactions. But my guess is that a wolf would prefer running down a small deer or moose before a fox.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Of course he would, it's easier to outsmart a deer or a moose than a fox


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Know of any watches using this ETA?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Nope but I think this is custom made for ofrei so won't be many out there


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> That's just screwed up. I mean the birth certificate thing, just plain stupid.


I know, right? I mean, when a kid is born with parts that put them somewhere in between and the parents have to tell the doc to surgically make them one or the other, who says they'll choose the right one? Seemed awfully early to pigeonhole a person into a gender...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I know, right? I mean, when a kid is born with parts that put them somewhere in between and the parents have to tell the doc to surgically make them one or the other, who says they'll choose the right one? Seemed awfully early to pigeonhole a person into a gender...


In the odd case that happens, simply put down "shemxle"...you know, just in case?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> In the odd case that happens, simply put down "shemxle"...you know, just in case?


Funny, but yeah, pretty much, if there's a checkbox on the birth certificate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The position that's related to your handle good sir


Whoa! Mrs Mui will be so delighted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Lol


Ain't I right? Kowloon is Cantonese for nine dragons?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Good thing you weren't doing push-ups on that carpet...
> It'd put new meaning to "fire in the hole"!


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Birth certificate says ...


.... Unassigned


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> High Schools opening up here. They say these ages (16-19) are not a problem with CV19. Wonder what type of data (or control group) they have as the schools were closed most of the spring term.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


All the kids are back at school in my state. It is @Black5's state that is locked down still as they got a second wave. The transmission was a result of poor performance by the security company engaged to manage the quarantine. The guards mingled with the people who got covid-19 and got infected and in turn they infected the community. Pfft.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> One of the reasons that we kept day care and elementary schools open was so that doctors, nurses, etc could work. Otherwise it would have been an even worse sh1t storm.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Same as in Australia except that day care centres only admitted children of those working in healthcare. Everyone else stayed home.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Great come back


Come again?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> My wife works for the local hospital. They decided to do a daycare for the employees kids in one of the extra buildings they have. Guess what? The ladies watching the kids caught covid.
> Like nobody saw that coming.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's like a scene out of a horror movie...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ain't I right? Kowloon is Cantonese for nine dragons?


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Talking about wildlife, I saw a mink earlier this year. Haven't seen one since I was a kid. Maybe the 3rd time I've seen one in the wild ever.
> Also seeing or more like smelling a lot more skunks lately also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Did you catch it? It would make a nice mink scarf for Mrs AL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course he would, it's easier to outsmart a deer or a moose than a fox


Plus there is no meat in a fox....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey bro Dick, what are your thoughts about that unicorn Submariner De ville? It is so vile that I had to wash my eyes.

The guy said he had one from the 60s... well, I pity him that he has been wearing a fake watch for the last 60 years.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Wait, you've known Mrs BT since you were 14?


Yes.. My first view of her was as she walked past my desk in high school. Her butt drew my attention. 
I think that's called a life changing event?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All the kids are back at school in my state. It is @Black5's state that is locked down still as they got a second wave. The transmission was a result of poor performance by the security company engaged to manage the quarantine. The guards mingled with the people who got covid-19 and got infected and in turn they infected the community. Pfft.


I don't think that's a true second wave. @59. Second wave would be like Spanish flu. These are just tamper down 1st wave. Soon as you open the door... 
It was called flattening the curve you know...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Yes.. My first view of her was as she walked past my desk in high school. Her butt drew my attention.
> I think that's called a life changing event?


Or a "pivotal moment"?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey bro Dick, what are your thoughts about that unicorn Submariner De ville? It is so vile that I had to wash my eyes.
> 
> The guy said he had one from the 60s... well, I pity him that he has been wearing a fake watch for the last 60 years.


I only have one word - stupid. 
And if unicorns looked like that, no one would care less if it's the only one on earth.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you catch it? It would make a nice mink scarf for Mrs AL


Lol. No. I did shoot one when I was a kid. I think we were dove hunting and it ran out the brush not sure what it was at the time and I blasted it. Just looked like some rodent. Shame because of how cute it was. Really don't remember if we skinned it or not.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Yes.. My first view of her was as she walked past my desk in high school. Her butt drew my attention.
> I think that's called a life changing event?


For today's youth they like to remove statues instead....preferably violently


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I don't think that's a true second wave. @59. Second wave would be like Spanish flu. These are just tamper down 1st wave. Soon as you open the door...
> It was called flattening the curve you know...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is more than font change Bro @jmanlay. The flat four is the actual model year that coincides with the 50th anniversary.


I prefer a flat 6.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I can't handle the truth....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Do not bug Me!











Ooops


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She. Greta is a girl.


For now. She might do something for attention once she becomes passé, which I hope is soon.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> maybe...time will tell


N. R. A.!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> My wife works for the local hospital. They decided to do a daycare for the employees kids in one of the extra buildings they have. Guess what? The ladies watching the kids caught covid.
> Like nobody saw that coming.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Over here the belief is that kids aren't infected, or at least not as much as adults, and therefore it's save for the kids and their teachers.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Know of any watches using this ETA?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I know Stowa does in some of their models.

Edit: not the blacked out version though.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Almost happened. Fact is, when my family immigrated back in 1990 it was either Australia or Canada.
> 
> Glad we chose Canada


C'mon back!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


You need to tag @Toothbras with that one...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Wait, you've known Mrs BT since you were 14?


Somebody has not been paying attention....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Have a good Sunday boys... Fam and I are going on a hike to see how close we can get to the Hollywood sign. If I don't post for a bit, it'll mean that I may have gotten in trouble.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Whoa! Mrs Mui will be so delighted.


How do you think they met?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yes.. My first view of her was as she walked past my desk in high school. Her butt drew my attention.
> I think that's called a life changing event?


How did you wind up treating your whiplash?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Somebody has not been paying attention....


I have the long term memory that rivals a chimpanzee so...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Over here the belief is that kids aren't infected, or at least not as much as adults, and therefore it's save for the kids and their teachers.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Teachers here are too important to take a chance. Many are refusing to return. My daughter in law excepted. She chose option to return to classroom if possible.
Now school systems trying to arrange daycare options. So if you take a school building and call it a daycare it's OK. Told Mrs BT I solved school problem. Call each class a protest, take a knee and it's OK then.

Hate to tell you Bro RJ but if you say Sweden to certain people in usa they go into immediate meltdown.

Edit: I will leave it but probably too close to politics.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Happy Birthday BT!!!


Like most birthday cakes, they're store-bought...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How did you wind up treating your whiplash?


Actually I was facing forward. I always started sitting at back of classroom. I knew eventually the teacher would force me to the front seat.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ferns anyone?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry the hydrangeas aren't in focus...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Talking about wildlife, I saw a mink earlier this year. Haven't seen one since I was a kid. Maybe the 3rd time I've seen one in the wild ever.
> Also seeing or more like smelling a lot more skunks lately also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


.

I haven't seen a mink since I was in single digits. The closest I've come since then was a pine marten in the Sawtooths (ID) in 2007.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I need to ask someone about red fox and wolf interactions. But my guess is that a wolf would prefer running down a small deer or moose before a fox.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Wolves will eat smaller things too, including rodents. I've spent only a short time outdoors in places with wolves so I don't have much personal observation. In Alaska I didn't see the wolves, but I did see plenty of gray fox (no red). In the parts of Arizona and New Mexico that had re-introduced wolves, there were never enough of them to have meaningful interaction. There are few, if any, wolves left there.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Night shot


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yes.. My first view of her was as she walked past my desk in high school. Her butt drew my attention.
> I think that's called a life changing event?


The 60s and a mini skirt will do that to ya

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> The 60s and a mini skirt will do that to ya
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


lol 1965 yes...mini skirt no as was in school.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> .
> 
> I haven't seen a mink since I was in single digits. The closest I've come since then was a pine marten in the Sawtooths (ID) in 2007.


Unfortunately, lots of monks in the wild here. Some jerk thought it be quick money raising them and all it took was a few to escape. Doesn't help that animal rights groups break in to farms and release them also!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Unfortunately, lots of monks in the wild here. Some jerk thought it be quick money raising them and all it took was a few to escape. Doesn't help that animal rights groups break in to farms and release them also!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Godfrey

Minks eat crayfish and we all know how much Swedes love to suck on these critters.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I don't think that's a true second wave. @59. Second wave would be like Spanish flu. These are just tamper down 1st wave. Soon as you open the door...
> It was called flattening the curve you know...


More like flattening the economy. 

At least in the DFW area of N Texas we have seen a decline in cases over the past few days although the lower Rio Grande Valley of S Texas is having major problems. Maybe spread from Mexico? Not sure. I think lack of medical support may be an issue at play as well.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Yes.. My first view of her was as she walked past my desk in high school. *Her butt drew my attention*.
> I think that's called a life changing event?


That's very romantic BT, but don't ever repeat it to Mrs. BT... you know, women have a different understanding of romanticism than us men


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Teachers here are too important to take a chance. Many are refusing to return. My daughter in law excepted. She chose option to return to classroom if possible.
> Now school systems trying to arrange daycare options. So if you take a school building and call it a daycare it's OK. Told Mrs BT I solved school problem. Call each class a protest, take a knee and it's OK then.
> 
> Hate to tell you Bro RJ but if you say Sweden to certain people in usa they go into immediate meltdown.
> ...


I almost posted something earlier but discretion prevailed. I continue to view Sweden's approach of containing the spread without destroying its economy as the best. Here in the US we have experienced 1918, 1929, and 1968 all during the first six months of 2020.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Over here the belief is that kids aren't infected, or at least not as much as adults, and therefore it's save for the kids and their teachers.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Strange belief, kids are walking Petri Dishes


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's very romantic BT, but don't ever repeat it to Mrs. BT... you know, women have a different understanding of romanticism than us men


Thinking same thing. Doubt Mrs. BT would be amused if she saw his post although I could be wrong.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Strange belief, kids are walking Petri Dishes


And cruise ships are floating Petri dishes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> The 60s and a mini skirt will do that to ya
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Sat next to this willowy blonde in home room back in the 60s and she wore the shortest skirts. She also had the longest legs. Guess NYC was diff than NC back then...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Thinking same thing. Doubt Mrs. BT would be amused if she saw his post although I could be wrong.


I doubt the post would come as news to Mrs. BT. Amused is another matter...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I almost posted something earlier but discretion prevailed. I continue to view Sweden's approach of containing the spread without destroying its economy as the best. Here in the US we have experienced 1918, 1929, and 1968 all during the first six months of 2020.


Problem is that the Swedish economy i quite reliant on export....

i seem to remember a saying like "when the us economy sneezes, the swedish gets a cold" - might be quite appivable in 2020


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's very romantic BT, but don't ever repeat it to Mrs. BT... you know, women have a different understanding of romanticism than us men


LOL she knows the story well..

Funny thing is my interest in girls wasn't as high at that point as it should have been?

The girl I was destined to be with I had known since 2nd grade. Some things just don't work out. The schools had consolidated so high schools combined.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Almost happened. Fact is, when my family immigrated back in 1990 it was either Australia or Canada.
> 
> Glad we chose Canada


Its actually the other way around for us when we made the migration decision. It was either Australia or Canada. Though Canada had more jobs in my profession and the migration process was a bit easier when compared to Oz at that time , the cold weather was a deal breaker for my wife.

We chose Australia and tbh no regrets at all. Such a wonderful country and people.... Lucky to be here as Oz made the rules more stringent the very next year we migrated here.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Haven't been able to keep up this weekend, been working all weekend 

But here's a strap and some pups... in between billing

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Its actually the other way around for us when we made the migration decision. It was either Australia or Canada. Though Canada had more jobs in my profession and the migration process was a bit easier when compared to Oz at that time , the cold weather was a deal breaker for my wife.
> 
> We chose Australia and tbh no regrets at all. Such a wonderful country and people.... Lucky to be here as Oz made the rules more stringent the very next year we migrated here.


Our loss, but glad it worked out. I really enjoyed Brisbane (esp. the weather) when I visited.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Speaking of Australia, I am sure I could happily live in Melbourne or Sydney.

Apparently I have friends there already!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I don't think that's a true second wave. @59. Second wave would be like Spanish flu. These are just tamper down 1st wave. Soon as you open the door...
> It was called flattening the curve you know...


Well, that is true.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I only have one word - stupid.
> And if unicorns looked like that, no one would care less if it's the only one on earth.


LOL. In fact, they will kill it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Lol. No. I did shoot one when I was a kid. I think we were dove hunting and it ran out the brush not sure what it was at the time and I blasted it. Just looked like some rodent. Shame because of how cute it was. Really don't remember if we skinned it or not.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If you did, the hide would have holes in it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I prefer a flat 6.


That bug eye reminds me of the movie Cars... except that was blue


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Sure can't


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Over here the belief is that kids aren't infected, or at least not as much as adults, and therefore it's save for the kids and their teachers.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It's funny how the health departments in different countries believe differently. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> You need to tag @Toothbras with that one...


Speaking of which, not heard from bro @Toothbras in a long time, a very long time.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Lockdown time in Melbourne has allowed me to increase my appreciation and Omega.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> How do you think they met?


Umm... 

By bending over?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Problem is that the Swedish economy i quite reliant on export....
> 
> i seem to remember a saying like "when the us economy sneezes, the swedish gets a cold" - might be quite appivable in 2020


We need Sweden to be in tip top health. I need my supplies from IKEA....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey bro Dick, what are your thoughts about that unicorn Submariner De ville? It is so vile that I had to wash my eyes.
> 
> The guy said he had one from the 60s... well, I pity him that he has been wearing a fake watch for the last 60 years.


I can't tell whether he's a scammer or a troll. There's no way he could be legit. I wondered if he posted a fake email address or is tormenting the actual owner of that email address.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Its actually the other way around for us when we made the migration decision. It was either Australia or Canada. Though Canada had more jobs in my profession and the migration process was a bit easier when compared to Oz at that time , the cold weather was a deal breaker for my wife.
> 
> We chose Australia and tbh no regrets at all. Such a wonderful country and people.... Lucky to be here as Oz made the rules more stringent the very next year we migrated here.


LOL. You are lucky. The rules were made even more stringent this year when covid hit. No more migration intakes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Our loss, but glad it worked out. I really enjoyed Brisbane (esp. the weather) when I visited.


Yeah, it's a beautiful city and Southbank hosted the World Expo in 88? I think? They have reinvigorated the whole place.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Australia, I am sure I could happily live in Melbourne or Sydney.
> 
> Apparently I have friends there already!


Yup. Bro @Galaga.

I think @captain Custard too. You met up with him the last time you came over right?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Unfortunately, lots of *monks* in the wild here. Some jerk thought it be quick money raising them and all it took was a few to escape. Doesn't help that animal rights groups break in to farms and release them also!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The typo makes this post awesomer


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't tell whether he's a scammer or a troll. There's no way he could be legit. I wondered if he posted a fake email address or is tormenting the actual owner of that email address.


@BonyWrists my theory is that he is actually the seller. He was probably Google searching to see where his watches turned up and saw it here on WUS fake busters. So he created an account to troll us all. You can see the account was created hours after the OP said he returned it. The OP must have said I went to WUS and verified that its a fake.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Strange belief, kids are walking Petri Dishes


More like walking toilet seats.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The typo makes this post awesomer


LOL. We all know what he meant. I am guilty of typos all the time as well as poor grammar. LOL.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That bug eye reminds me of the movie Cars... except that was blue


I know, I know. Glad I don't have to see it when I'm behind the wheel.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Michael Day said:


> Lockdown time in Melbourne has allowed me to increase my appreciation and Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here in OoO there is an unspoken obligation to disparage Omegas, especially our own.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. Bro @Galaga.
> 
> I think @captain Custard too. You met up with him the last time you came over right?


Yup. Red pants!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> More like flattening the economy.
> 
> At least in the DFW area of N Texas we have seen a decline in cases over the past few days although the lower Rio Grande Valley of S Texas is having major problems. Maybe spread from Mexico? Not sure.* I think lack of medical support may be an issue at play as well.*


I think that's correct. A lot of pieces in the medical response chain need to be operational and with enough capacity to handle a surge of cases. When hospitals are forced to send patients hundreds of miles out-of-state just to get them into an ICU bed, that's an indicator of bigger systemic problems.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. We all know what he meant. I am guilty of typos all the time as well as poor grammar. LOL.


I'm pretty sure it was autocorrect -- how often does anyone type "minks" anyway? -- but the idea of wild monks being protected by animal rights groups...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @BonyWrists *my theory is that he is actually the seller*. He was probably Google searching to see where his watches turned up and saw it here on WUS fake busters. So he created an account to troll us all. You can see the account was created hours after the OP said he returned it. The OP must have said I went to WUS and verified that its a fake.


That was my first guess as well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I think that's correct. A lot of pieces in the medical response chain need to be operational and with enough capacity to handle a surge of cases. When hospitals are forced to send patients hundreds of miles out-of-state just to get them into an ICU bed, that's an indicator of bigger systemic problems.


In this instance it would be hundreds of miles just within the state of Texas. If I leave Dallas for a road trip to Los Angeles, the halfway point is El Paso. And in many ways the lower Rio Grande Valley is isolated from the rest of the state. Probably 300 miles just to San Antonio which is also considered S Texas.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Here in OoO there is an unspoken obligation to disparage Omegas, especially our own.


Well the case is a little too thick with the co-axial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Marendra said:


> Our loss, but glad it worked out. I really enjoyed Brisbane (esp. the weather) when I visited.


.. Really glad it worked out mate.

Brisbane weather is really good. I landed first in Melbourne , thinking can get a job in my sector easily. No luck after couple of months. Fortunately landed a Job in Brisbane and be here since.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Michael Day said:


> Lockdown time in Melbourne has allowed me to increase my appreciation and Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That particular Omega has such a hideous blue dial that I figure I should pick one up when the opportunity arises so as to remove one from general circulation. I'm selfless that way.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Australia, I am sure I could happily live in Melbourne or Sydney.
> 
> Apparently I have friends there already!


Great... 

we could catch up once you get in Brisbane.. I reckon you have friends in all part of Oz , except Adelaide here in SoOoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> .. Really glad it worked out mate.
> 
> Brisbane weather is really good. I landed first in Melbourne , thinking can get a job in my sector easily. No luck after couple of months. Fortunately landed a Job in Brisbane and be here since.


What sector is that? You are an engineer right?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You are lucky. The rules were made even more stringent this year when covid hit. No more migration intakes.


Yeah mate.. Damn lucky..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What sector is that? You are an engineer right?


Yep.. Mechanical engineer in New product design and development to be specific.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Yep.. Mechanical engineer in New product design and development to be specific.


Tell us about the new products you've designed or developed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yep.. Mechanical engineer in New product design and development to be specific.


Product design? I would have thought there is a bigger market in Sydney and Melbourne for that sort of roles. Surprised that you had to go to Brisbane for that. Like there's nothing here other than mining, more mining and... farming. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Tell us about the new products you've designed or developed.


Ahem.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Tell us about the new products you've designed or developed.


Its every designer's dream to have a product designed and developed from scratch. But most of the times, there will always be a previous gen product and the management is looking for an upgrade WITHOUT any significant change.

In my career , I was fortunate to be a part of team in designing and developing handful of products from the very beginning. Some electro mechanical connectors for Automotive sector and appliances sector. Now part of a team in designing and developing a next gen ( significantly diff from previous gen) flow battery system.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Product design? I would have thought there is a bigger market in Sydney and Melbourne for that sort of roles. Surprised that you had to go to Brisbane for that. Like there's nothing here other than mining, more mining and... farming. LOL.


Yep, exactly mate.. When i searched for the Product design jobs, i could find 90% of jobs in Sydney and Melbourne. And Sydney being expensive , chose Melbourne.

Maybe i'm destined for Sunshine state....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Tell us about the new products you've designed or developed.


A travel clock maybe?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

#nra

Next time i need to replace this awful oven we have from Bosch I will ping you


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> A travel clock maybe?


LOL...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> #nra
> 
> Next time i need to replace this awful oven we have from Bosch I will ping you




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> #nra
> 
> Next time i need to replace this awful oven we have from Bosch I will ping you


On a serious note, Bosch used to have exceptional quality sometime back. Maybe something changed down the road.

I maybe able to help you in the mechanical parts , but may not be in the ECU side -- that's so over my head mate.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

TUDOR Royal Watch collection, Swiss Watches | TUDOR Watch


Browse through our selection of unique TUDOR Royal watches. Filter them by bracelet, material, size and more, Swiss quality




www.tudorwatch.com





anyone else see this?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jaguarshark said:


> TUDOR Royal Watch collection, Swiss Watches | TUDOR Watch
> 
> 
> Browse through our selection of unique TUDOR Royal watches. Filter them by bracelet, material, size and more, Swiss quality
> ...


The below?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> On a serious note, Bosch used to have exceptional quality sometime back. Maybe something changed down the road.
> 
> I maybe able to help you in the mechanical parts , but may not be in the ECU side -- that's so over my head mate.


And the ECU is what dies all the bloody time .
I changed one board already then another board fried so now the oven does "speed convection " only but since it is now 10 years old I am like screw it speed convection it is . Been like this for 4 years now ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> TUDOR Royal Watch collection, Swiss Watches | TUDOR Watch
> 
> 
> Browse through our selection of unique TUDOR Royal watches. Filter them by bracelet, material, size and more, Swiss quality
> ...


Prob wasn't meant to be shared yet because it is down ...so is this what one would call a modern flute ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> TUDOR Royal Watch collection, Swiss Watches | TUDOR Watch
> 
> 
> Browse through our selection of unique TUDOR Royal watches. Filter them by bracelet, material, size and more, Swiss quality
> ...


Really like the case on it too


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Yea just noticed it wont actively link, probably not suppose to be released yet.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> TUDOR Royal Watch collection, Swiss Watches | TUDOR Watch
> 
> 
> Browse through our selection of unique TUDOR Royal watches. Filter them by bracelet, material, size and more, Swiss quality
> ...


I really like that (from the small photo you pasted, before the site went down)!

Will be cool to compare to the DJ and the Aqua Terra/Globemaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Yea just noticed it wont actively link, probably not suppose to be released yet.


Integrated jubilee is cool on it. Not sure about Roman numerals though


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> And the ECU is what dies all the bloody time .
> I changed one board already then another board fried so now the oven does "speed convection " only but since it is now 10 years old I am like screw it speed convection it is . Been like this for 4 years now ...


Yeah, ECU is what i have suspected mate. The mechanical parts are easy and cheap to replace, but board is something imo Bosch themselves are trying to figure out. Maybe Bosch may not be in this alone.

I was in the team which was responsible for D&D of a Hydraulic power steering system for a renowned Auto manufacturer in India. After the vehicle launched, they had to do multiple iterations on the ECU to rectify the errors in the field.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Integrated jubilee is cool on it. Not sure about Roman numerals though


 From the short bit I saw its has multiple configurations, arabic numerals, two tone, dial colors etc...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Really like the case on it too


That blue dial looks cool too


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> From the short bit I saw its has multiple configurations, arabic numerals, two tone, dial colors etc...


I like it a lot, darn it


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

It looks like the Oyster Quartz day date from years ago.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> #nra
> 
> Next time i need to replace this awful oven we have from Bosch I will ping you


Mrs BT 1st cousin was salesman for Bosch... Got laid off last Monday after 20+ years.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT 1st cousin was salesman for Bosch... Got laid off last Monday after 20+ years.


Sorry to hear that and clearly he/she wasn't making the stuff but Bosch has gone downhill in quality


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> It looks like the Oyster Quartz day date from years ago.


Correct that it does


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> That particular Omega has such a hideous blue dial that I figure I should pick one up when the opportunity arises so as to remove one from general circulation. I'm selfless that way.


Godfrey

And I don't even like blue dials!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Integrated jubilee is cool on it. Not sure about Roman numerals though


Nor the bezel...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT 1st cousin was salesman for Bosch... Got laid off last Monday after 20+ years.


Sorry to hear mate.

Someone once said - " Dont love your company- love your job as you dont know when the company stops loving you"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT 1st cousin was salesman for Bosch... Got laid off last Monday after 20+ years.


That really sucks. Hope he had a halfway decent severance...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And I don't even like blue dials!


Mate, i didnt know you had the blue OP. Nice one mate.  

Any interests in the below. 42 mm


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, i didnt know you had the blue OP. Nice one mate.
> 
> Any interests in the below. 42 mm


GF


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nor the bezel...


Looks like the old Turn-O-Graph bezel. I think the Rolex fanboys are going to have a field day teasing the Tudor fanboys over a twenty year old design being revived for the "new" TUDOR.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Good beer. Good pipe. Good watch. Good day


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, i didnt know you had the blue OP. Nice one mate.
> 
> Any interests in the below. 42 mm
> 
> View attachment 15366357


I really like that blue radiomir. I'll let you know how I feel about the 42mm after my 45mm comes in a couple days. Should fit great but haven't tried on the one I bought yet.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, i didnt know you had the blue OP. Nice one mate.
> 
> Any interests in the below. 42 mm
> 
> View attachment 15366357


Actually the blue OP was part of the trade to get my YM.

That Pam isn't bad!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I really like that blue radiomir. I'll let you know how I feel about the 42mm after my 45mm comes in a couple days. Should fit great but haven't tried on the one I bought yet.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Cheers mate. .

This radiomir PAM is gonna be in my list


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...
> 
> By bending over?


Lol would have worked for me


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jaguarshark said:


> TUDOR Royal Watch collection, Swiss Watches | TUDOR Watch
> 
> 
> Browse through our selection of unique TUDOR Royal watches. Filter them by bracelet, material, size and more, Swiss quality
> ...


Saw that last night, you beat me to it. It's like a reincarnation of the Rolex Oysterquartz, and in 4 sizes no less.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Integrated jubilee is cool on it. Not sure about Roman numerals though


Apparently there're numerous sizes/dials available, personally I think they need to have a stick dial.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jaguarshark said:


> From the short bit I saw its has multiple configurations, arabic numerals, two tone, dial colors etc...


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jaguarshark said:


> It looks like the Oyster Quartz day date from years ago.


#definitelyneverreadahead


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Problem is that the Swedish economy i quite reliant on export....
> 
> i seem to remember a saying like "when the us economy sneezes, the swedish gets a cold" - might be quite appivable in 2020


True about Sweden and exports. Also one of the reasons that Sweden finally had to backdown and agree to give, not loan, a significant amount of financial support to other EU countries.

Lesson learned. Don't worry about having a low national debt, someone will bail you out in difficult times.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Australia, I am sure I could happily live in Melbourne or Sydney.
> 
> Apparently I have friends there already!


Nothing wrong with Sydney, Melbourne or Perth but it be nice to have someone from Brisbane.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> #definitelyneverreadahead


Looks like the Tudor Royal collection is a specific market release, not world-wide.









Tudor Royal? Is this legit


Someone posted this but it was taken down on another forum - wanted to see if anyone had any info and or if this was authentic




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Its every designer's dream to have a product designed and developed from scratch. But most of the times, there will always be a previous gen product and the management is looking for an upgrade WITHOUT any significant change.
> 
> In my career , I was fortunate to be a part of team in designing and developing handful of products from the very beginning. Some electro mechanical connectors for Automotive sector and appliances sector. Now part of a team in designing and developing a next gen ( significantly diff from previous gen) flow battery system.


"Without any significant change"

Wait. You design Rolex upgrades 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I really like that (from the small photo you pasted, before the site went down)!
> 
> Will be cool to compare to the DJ and the Aqua Terra/Globemaster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like a good competitor to a DJ or AT

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Integrated jubilee is cool on it. Not sure about Roman numerals though


Or the white date wheel

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nothing wrong with Sydney, Melbourne or Perth but it be nice to have someone from Brisbane.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yep, that's the spirit mate...
A big like ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Lol would have worked for me


I am sure that trick works on most men and some women....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> "Without any significant change"
> 
> Wait. You design Rolex upgrades
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


LOL...... ???? Laughing.... still laughing....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like a good competitor to a DJ or AT
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


More to be on the AT side i reckon.

IMO , nowadays Tudor is trying to compete with Omega.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> More to be on the AT side i reckon.
> 
> IMO , nowadays Tudor is trying to compete with Omega.


Not sure about that, given the new Tudor is priced much lower than an Aqua Terra.

At around $2k I think the new "Royal" line is more in direct competition with Longines/Tissot and the likes, especially in the Chinese/Asian markets where those two names has quite a bit of market coverage in the $2k price bracket.

Honestly it doesn't look half bad and given the similar pricing I'll take this over a Maurice LaCroix Aikon.

That said I don't think it's offering enough for me to be interested.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Look whos wearing a golden tuna, coolest Bond watch ever.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Look whos wearing a golden tuna, coolest Bond watch ever.
> 
> View attachment 15366762


Coolest Bond watch maybe, but not the coolest Bond ever.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Apparently there're numerous sizes/dials available, personally I think they need to have a stick dial.


Agreed


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Not sure about that, given the new Tudor is priced much lower than an Aqua Terra.
> 
> At around $2k I think the new "Royal" line is more in direct competition with Longines/Tissot and the likes, especially in the Chinese/Asian markets where those two names has quite a bit of market coverage in the $2k price bracket.
> 
> ...


Really like the case shape but the bezel , the white date font, Roman numerals, not sure about the jub now that I see it again but competitively priced


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't have a Hulk, don't have a Kermit, def don't have an Alpinist. This is all I got.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't have a Hulk, don't have a Kermit, def don't have an Alpinist. This is all I got.
> 
> View attachment 15366861


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Not sure about that, given the new Tudor is priced much lower than an Aqua Terra.
> 
> At around $2k I think the new "Royal" line is more in direct competition with Longines/Tissot and the likes, especially in the Chinese/Asian markets where those two names has quite a bit of market coverage in the $2k price bracket.
> 
> ...


The bezel looks like they took the old engine-turned bezel (also seen on my wife's old OP) and DJII'd it with a high-calorie diet.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't have a Hulk, don't have a Kermit, def don't have an Alpinist. This is all I got.
> 
> View attachment 15366861


Your Mrs has a green thumb

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And there is a diagnosis of a breakdown in my car. They connected the car to a computer, which indicated a fault in the chip, probably caused by a sudden surge in electrical voltage. With too high boost pressure, the computer to protect the engine put it into emergency mode, hence these jerks and automatic disconnection of the ignition. After installing the factory cube, everything returned to normal. Now they are still getting tests, if everything works, they will deliver the car to my home tomorrow ...
@mui.richard that's probably good news for you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


>


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> And there is a diagnosis of a breakdown in my car. They connected the car to a computer, which indicated a fault in the chip, probably caused by a sudden surge in electrical voltage. With too high boost pressure, the computer to protect the engine put it into emergency mode, hence these jerks and automatic disconnection of the ignition. After installing the factory cube, everything returned to normal. Now they are still getting tests, if everything works, they will deliver the car to my home tomorrow ...
> @mui.richard that's probably good news for you.


ABSOLUTELY.

Good to hear they are figuring it out for you quickly.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

HOLY SHYT!!
Thanks for putting that image in our heads...

Edit: removed the revolting image from the quoted message that will bring nightmare for the rest of my life...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


A Jalo Kermit

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> The bezel looks like they took the old engine-turned bezel (also seen on my wife's old OP) and DJII'd it with a high-calorie diet.


Have to see it IRL before I can actually comment. Called my AD and the day date version hasn't arrived yet so...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> HOLY SHYT!!
> Thanks for putting that image in our heads...
> 
> Edit: removed the revolting image from the quoted message that will bring nightmare for the rest of my life...


Revolting, grotesque, vomit-inducing, etc.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Revolting, grotesque, vomit-inducing, etc.


We need something to cleanse the palate.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> ABSOLUTELY.
> 
> Good to hear they are figuring it out for you quickly.


As it was not the original Brabus (Brabus has a general contract with Mercedes) and Mansory assembled by the MB dealer, all costs for towing, car rental and diagnostics fall on me ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> True about Sweden and exports. Also one of the reasons that Sweden finally had to backdown and agree to give, not loan, a significant amount of financial support to other EU countries.
> 
> Lesson learned. Don't worry about having a low national debt, someone will bail you out in difficult times.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Here we just print more paper.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My palate needs more cleansing than most...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And then there's this...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Revolting, grotesque, vomit-inducing, etc.


No one sees the humor in that?!?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Me, I'm a big fan of french fries...










@sportura, come back!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> No one sees the humor in that?!?


I'm still looking for mouthwash...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm still looking for mouthwash...


twss


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Me, I'm a big fan of french fries...
> 
> View attachment 15367333
> 
> ...


GF

I like my french fries brought by this young lady.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> As it was not the original Brabus (Brabus has a general contract with Mercedes) and Mansory assembled by the MB dealer, all costs for towing, car rental and diagnostics fall on me ...


Ouch


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, i didnt know you had the blue OP. Nice one mate.
> 
> Any interests in the below. 42 mm
> 
> View attachment 15366357


I'd love to try one of those on. I've got a 6.5" wrist and my current sweet spot is 37-40, but I've always loved the look of Panerai. I just don't know how to make it work for me. I know that Panerai are supposed to be worn a bit larger. I went to a boutique back in December and they didn't have any 42s to try on. The 44 felt huge. I actually tried on the 38mm Due but the sales rep made it abundantly clear to me that those are meant for women! I actually thought it fit well but I understand it goes against the history of the brand at that size.

Liking these if I could find them to try on:








































I really like their white dials. The last one is interesting because it's 40mm but I don't like that it has a solid case back. I'd prefer to see the movement.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm still looking for mouthwash...







Spits or swallows?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I'd love to try one of those on. I've got a 6.5" wrist and my current sweet spot is 37-40, but I've always loved the look of Panerai. I just don't know how to make it work for me. I know that Panerai are supposed to be worn a bit larger. I went to a boutique back in December and they didn't have any 42s to try on. The 44 felt huge. I actually tried on the 38mm Due but the sales rep made it abundantly clear to me that those are meant for women! I actually thought it fit well but I understand it goes against the history of the brand at that size.
> 
> Liking these if I could find them to try on:
> 
> ...


I don't think anything is wrong with a 42mm Panerai. Just keeping up with the natural evolution of girly wristed men. 
But seriously I believe they lost a lot of sales in the past due to only making large watches. The introduction of the 40-42mm models really solves this issue. The 42 will still wear large but will fit most wrists out there. Historically Panerai wasn't for everybody. Love that they now offer the option.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good morning! Super busy morning here, just wrote up a 25 page proposal deck for a side project that I'm working on. And here's the closest we got to the sign yesterday...










I know there's another way to get within touching distance, but it involved more hiking and fence jumping so Mrs Mav said no to all of that. Besides it was a 7 mile hike to and back so we were pretty wiped out. My knees still hurt. Ow.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Teachers here are too important to take a chance. Many are refusing to return. My daughter in law excepted. She chose option to return to classroom if possible.
> Now school systems trying to arrange daycare options. So if you take a school building and call it a daycare it's OK. Told Mrs BT I solved school problem. Call each class a protest, take a knee and it's OK then.
> 
> Hate to tell you Bro RJ but if you say Sweden to certain people in usa they go into immediate meltdown.
> ...


It's a tough situation. In my son's elementary school, I'm involved in a parent-teacher-admin task force that is/was trying to figure out what to do. We had decided on to try to accommodate as many parents with various different needs as possible. One scenario was distance learning, the other was a return to in-person learning with wearing masks mandatory, social distancing, and other precautions taken. It's tough because there's also about 20% of the families who can't work from home and their jobs require them to be in-person for. And due to the risks, not every teacher in our school will be available for in-person teaching. A few classes would have ended up being some students physically there, with their teacher remote.

We sent out a survey, almost 70% opted for distance learning but of that most also opted for a potential split program of 3 days distance learning and 2 days in-person learning, which is what we voted for.

Then our Gov ordered that all schools be shut down for most of CA so this plan became moot. It's 100% distance learning. The school is trying to figure out if they can open up as a daycare with limited staff for the 20%, but getting approvals from the city and Archdiocese to do so is difficult. Makes no sense, since the alternative is either work but leave the kid at home by themselves, or quit their job and can't pay bills, etc. My wife and I are talking about opening our home up to a couple of our son's classmates, who parents we know have to work in-person, and establish our own little cohort.

I'm hearing from a friend who works for LA County, their plan is to shut down again in the fall in anticipation for a second wave.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Integrated jubilee is cool on it. Not sure about Roman numerals though


Ohhh I like!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Ohhh I like!


Actually I like it too, I'm just not sure if I like it enough to actually acquire it.

I think Tudor has a missed opportunity here - if they had implemented a strap change system similar to the Cartier or Zenith (which would easily retain that integrated bracelet look) and gave it a stick dial as an option I think I'd be all over it, even if they asked for more.

As it is it just doesn't offer enough for serious consideration.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Not sure about that, given the new Tudor is priced much lower than an Aqua Terra.
> 
> At around $2k I think the new "Royal" line is more in direct competition with Longines/Tissot and the likes, especially in the Chinese/Asian markets where those two names has quite a bit of market coverage in the $2k price bracket.
> 
> ...


Agreed mate..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I'd love to try one of those on. I've got a 6.5" wrist and my current sweet spot is 37-40, but I've always loved the look of Panerai. I just don't know how to make it work for me. I know that Panerai are supposed to be worn a bit larger. I went to a boutique back in December and they didn't have any 42s to try on. The 44 felt huge. I actually tried on the 38mm Due but the sales rep made it abundantly clear to me that those are meant for women! I actually thought it fit well but I understand it goes against the history of the brand at that size.
> 
> Liking these if I could find them to try on:
> 
> ...


In my understanding, the luminor models wears big due to its crown and crown guard. Though it says 40 mm , it may wear similar to a 43. But radiomir models have normal crown , so the size specified will be close. Better to always put it on the wrist and get that feel.

I'm not an expert in Panerai, Maybe Big Al and Jorgenl could chime in.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> My wife and I are talking about opening our home up to a couple of our son's classmates, who parents we know have to work in-person, and establish our own little cohort.


This should really be expressed more widely as an option.

A similar idea was described waaaaaaaaay back in March-ish when we hoped that a comprehensive lockdown could be supported (stimulus checks, quickly distributed, would have been a big part of it). You'd keep your household isolated for a week or two, and when you're sure you're not infected, you expand your social "bubble" - or "cohort" as you say -to a few other people. But this expanded group can't yet include anyone else until another couple weeks go by without any symptoms.

Our niece is going to college on-campus this fall, doing mostly distance learning from her dorm room with maybe two labs a week. She and five other dorm mates will have their own cohort as they stay in single rooms and share a bathroom. The six of them will go to the cafeteria together at a designated time, and will even order their meals in advance so they don't have contact with cafeteria staff. They'll get tested for CV19 every week, and if any of them test positive, they'll immediately move to an isolation dorm that has extra medical staff.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> It's a tough situation. In my son's elementary school, I'm involved in a parent-teacher-admin task force that is/was trying to figure out what to do. We had decided on to try to accommodate as many parents with various different needs as possible. One scenario was distance learning, the other was a return to in-person learning with wearing masks mandatory, social distancing, and other precautions taken. It's tough because there's also about 20% of the families who can't work from home and their jobs require them to be in-person for. And due to the risks, not every teacher in our school will be available for in-person teaching. A few classes would have ended up being some students physically there, with their teacher remote.
> 
> We sent out a survey, almost 70% opted for distance learning but of that most also opted for a potential split program of 3 days distance learning and 2 days in-person learning, which is what we voted for.
> 
> ...


I rest my case. Thanks Mav. I think the word is moot?

As I said my gkids are set more or less ATM. If I had school age kids today, they would be in private schools.

I hope our military never goes to a how would you like to serve model.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Spits or swallows?


Love sucks. True love swallows.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And what's a lost year of education for kids anyway... I'm somewhat unimpressed anyway at education I see.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> And what's a lost year of education for kids anyway... I'm somewhat unimpressed anyway at education I see.


Godfrey... Just call school a protest and all will be OK.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And what's a lost year of education for kids anyway... I'm somewhat unimpressed anyway at education I see.


A lost year of (school) education is a Greta 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I like it too, I'm just not sure if I like it enough to actually acquire it.
> 
> I think Tudor has a missed opportunity here - if they had implemented a strap change system similar to the Cartier or Zenith (which would easily retain that integrated bracelet look) and gave it a stick dial as an option I think I'd be all over it, even if they asked for more.
> 
> As it is it just doesn't offer enough for serious consideration.


I agree 100%. I like it but but enough to buy one myself.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I hope our military never goes to a how would you like to serve model.


Doubt they will, but they're drawing flack for reintroducing CV19 into areas overseas that had almost stamped it out. Okinawa was in the news in the last couple weeks for finding out that although the local population had had no cases for a hundred days, American bases were seeing close to 200 cases and kept it quiet.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I rest my case. Thanks Mav. I think the word is moot?
> 
> As I said my gkids are set more or less ATM. If I had school age kids today, they would be in private schools.
> 
> I hope our military never goes to a how would you like to serve model.





Betterthere said:


> And what's a lost year of education for kids anyway... I'm somewhat unimpressed anyway at education I see.


Yes moot!

mav jr is in private school. Public schools in LA aren't great and my wife and I aren't willing to sacrifice our lifestyle to live in a cookie cutter house in boring suburbia aka Orange County so our son can go to a decent free public school. Private school was the only option even before he was born.

The LA public schools had already decided for distance learning a couple of weeks ago before the Gov made his announcement. That public school decision was driven more by politics and the teachers' union than anything else. And of course, in public schools, the 20% of parents that must work in-person in my school is much higher in public, even as high as 100%, depending on the school and location. It's yet another looming issue that needs to be solved soon since the new school year is about a month out.

IMO, it should be considered a lost year especially for elementary school students. I actually suggested this during one of my task force meetings and the answer was "That's a negative ghost rider."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> And what's a lost year of education for kids anyway... I'm somewhat unimpressed anyway at education I see.


I like to throw around the "Isaac Newton invented calculus when schools took _two years off_ during the plague... what'll YOU do?"


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

The Submariner's new companion arrived.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

yngrshr said:


> The Submariner's new companion arrived.


Oh that's so freaking cool! Congrats!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Oh that's so freaking cool! Congrats!


$79. Timex x Pac Man 34mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - Timex US

Stupid, fun novelty piece. I think the only color worth it is the gold PVD (black looks dumb, IMO). Figure I'll wear this sparingly and just to have fun.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I'd love to try one of those on. I've got a 6.5" wrist and my current sweet spot is 37-40, but I've always loved the look of Panerai. I just don't know how to make it work for me. I know that Panerai are supposed to be worn a bit larger. I went to a boutique back in December and they didn't have any 42s to try on. The 44 felt huge. I actually tried on the 38mm Due but the sales rep made it abundantly clear to me that those are meant for women! I actually thought it fit well but I understand it goes against the history of the brand at that size.


I have the same size wrist as you. Panerai at 44mm is the way to go. 42mm is okay too.

My 005 is 44mm:


















I know that 40mm Pams are considered women's watches, but they really are not. But....... go 44mm.

Had a 40mm. Got rid of it quick.

Lugs are short. You'll be fine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Yes moot!
> 
> mav jr is in private school. Public schools in LA aren't great and my wife and I aren't willing to sacrifice our lifestyle to live in a cookie cutter house in boring suburbia aka Orange County so our son can go to a decent free public school. Private school was the only option even before he was born.
> 
> ...


You get 5 likes.

Should probably add Mrs BT was teacher asst for 25 years so a little credibility there. She was in 2nd 3rd grades. She said if in person all they would be doing is keeping masks on the kids. Not learning.

Yes on parents needing to work. Very important here as average income low. I'm much more impressed with fast food workers and such. We tip very heavy whenever possible and pay for police eating when I can stay anonymous.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Spits or swallows?


How do you get into those pants?

You can start by buying me a drink.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I like to throw around the "Isaac Newton invented calculus when schools took _two years off_ during the plague... what'll YOU do?"


Well tbh there's only been a very few identified Newtons.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Public schools in LA aren't great and my wife and I aren't willing to sacrifice our lifestyle to live in a cookie cutter house in boring suburbia...


This is such a big-picture issue, it gets insaner the more I think about it.

I was wondering why it's such the norm to have both parents working full-time.

My wife feels stressed by _not_ having a job because, well, peer pressure. She's going to school at the community college this fall for a medical tech program, and of course, the followup question from friends and family is, "So you should be able to get a job after that?" She also wants to contribute to our household and feel like she's helping me out.

BUT ANYWAY, enough about us...

So like I said, I started wondering, why are both parents working everywhere? Is it because we have to have that much money coming in nowadays? Okay, so what _costs_ money?... Well there's housing that hopefully doesn't suck (for us to have a 3BR that's not way out in the sticks means a townhome). Health insurance? Hell yes, that's a big expense that I'm embarrassed to say I don't have to deal with but I _seriously_ feel for everyone who does. Daycare... Daycare costs more than our mortgage?? YGBSM. Adding daycare and civilian health insurance would mean that we'd barely contribute a _dime_ each month to savings. College fund? Yeahright.

So I don't blame any other families for having both parents work full-tme. I think it's tragic that it's practically a _requirement,_ though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I like to throw around the "Isaac Newton invented calculus when schools took _two years off_ during the plague... what'll YOU do?"


No school for two years?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Love sucks. True love swallows.


Lol


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I'd love to try one of those on. I've got a 6.5" wrist and my current sweet spot is 37-40, but I've always loved the look of Panerai. I just don't know how to make it work for me. I know that Panerai are supposed to be worn a bit larger. I went to a boutique back in December and they didn't have any 42s to try on. The 44 felt huge. I actually tried on the 38mm Due but the sales rep made it abundantly clear to me that those are meant for women! I actually thought it fit well but I understand it goes against the history of the brand at that size.
> 
> Liking these if I could find them to try on:
> 
> ...



































My PAM 655 that's 42mm / 22mm lugs probably wears similarly to an Explorer II that is close to the same size. My wrist is 7" but 6.5" where I actually wear my watches.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You get 5 likes.


Make that 10


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> You get 5 likes.
> 
> Should probably add Mrs BT was teacher asst for 25 years so a little credibility there. She was in 2nd 3rd grades. She said if in person all they would be doing is keeping masks on the kids. Not learning.
> 
> Yes on parents needing to work. Very important here as average income low. I'm much more impressed with fast food workers and such. We tip very heavy whenever possible and pay for police eating when I can stay anonymous.


Oh good to know, wasn't aware that Mrs BT was a teacher's asst. Yeah I agree. Imagine the kids in kindergarten on a zoom meeting? It's cute and all but it's hard to learn.

And you get 10 big likes on tipping. Bad tipping is one of my pet peeves.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> In my understanding, the luminor models wears big due to its crown and crown guard. Though it says 40 mm , it may wear similar to a 43. But radiomir models have normal crown , so the size specified will be close. Better to always put it on the wrist and get that feel.
> 
> I'm not an expert in Panerai, Maybe Big Al and Jorgenl could chime in.


Jorgenl has probably forgotten more about Panerai than Big Al and I combined. My take on the situation would be a hard pass on any Luminor smaller than 44mm and wouldn't recommend anyone buy a 40mm or even a 42mm Luminor. Neither would I buy a Due with the snap back case and only 100m of water resistance in any size.

I personally dislike the wire lugs of the Radiomir but like the Radiomir 1940 models. Although I own a 42mm PAM 655, I probably would have bought the same 45mm PAM 572 that Big Al just ordered if I could turn back the clock.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I have the same size wrist as you. Panerai at 44mm is the way to go. 42mm is okay too.
> 
> My 005 is 44mm:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos. Beautiful watch. I have tried on the 44 and I just don't think I'd be comfortable with it. I've gone back and forth over the years about Panerai and it always seems to come back around to they're supposed to wear big. Meanwhile my tastes have gone to smaller watches, though my love for the Panerai style remains.

I need to try on some 40 and 42 models. But I think the solution for me might be to find a 40 or 42 pre-owned at a price where I could recoup most of it if I feel the need to sell.

I mentioned earlier that I had tried on the 38mm. I don't know a ton about Panerai, but if I knew absolutely nothing about it and that 38 was the first and only one I'd ever set eyes on, I'd think it was an awesome watch. It really sat nicely on the wrist and was very thin.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I'd love to try one of those on. I've got a 6.5" wrist and my current sweet spot is 37-40, but I've always loved the look of Panerai. I just don't know how to make it work for me. I know that Panerai are supposed to be worn a bit larger. I went to a boutique back in December and they didn't have any 42s to try on. The 44 felt huge. I actually tried on the 38mm Due but the sales rep made it abundantly clear to me that those are meant for women! I actually thought it fit well but I understand it goes against the history of the brand at that size.
> 
> Liking these if I could find them to try on:
> 
> ...


You can go for a 42, there is plenty of models already. The first one you posted and the second one wear the same, but you pay an extra 2.4K for the thinner movement with a micro-rotor. The third one, the 40, forget about it, the integrated loupe is a wart, and the movement is not in-house, it's the OPXXX, an ETA 7750 based. Note that all Panerai movements that start with OP are not in-house.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My PAM 655 that's 42mm / 22mm lugs probably wears similarly to an Explorer II that is close to the same size. My wrist is 7" but 6.5" where I actually wear my watches.


Awesome, that's beautiful. Thanks for those photos. I really need to go try one on. If that one still feels too big for me, I may just have to let the PAM dream die or else just say "F" the rules and just rock the 38!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Here we just print more paper.


Europe also prints paper, the difference between the US and Europe being that no matter how much the US prints, the dollar will keep being the international currency, and everybody is willing to take it. The Euro, on the other hand is bound to disappear sooner or later; it shouldn't have existed in the first place


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm still looking for mouthwash...


... plus eye wash


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF
> 
> I like my french fries brought by this young lady.
> 
> View attachment 15367347


GF = Girl Friend?

Ah... I see what you did there


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> You can go for a 42, there is plenty of models already. The first one you posted and the second one wear the same, but you pay an extra 2.6K for the thinner movement with a micro-rotor. The third one, the 40, forget about it, the integrated loupe is a wart, and the movement is not in-house, it's the OPXXX, an ETA 7750 based. Note that all Panerai movements that start with OP are not in-house.


Thanks. Does there exist a worthwhile 40?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Good morning! Super busy morning here, just wrote up a 25 page proposal deck for a side project that I'm working on. And here's the closest we got to the sign yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice enough outing. Got to look after the knee.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

I haven't read all the comments I missed, but felt obliged to update you on our collective favorite non-wrist timepiece.

A Quick Note To Our Readers: Travel Clock Edition - HODINKEE


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I like it too, I'm just not sure if I like it enough to actually acquire it.
> 
> I think Tudor has a missed opportunity here - if they had implemented a strap change system similar to the Cartier or Zenith (which would easily retain that integrated bracelet look) and gave it a stick dial as an option I think I'd be all over it, even if they asked for more.
> 
> As it is it just doesn't offer enough for serious consideration.


The Zenith or Cartier looks the goods


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Love sucks. True love swallows.


I will have to tell Mrs Dog that!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And what's a lost year of education for kids anyway... I'm somewhat unimpressed anyway at education I see.


Is anyone getting educated anyways?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

All set. Got my old casual beater back.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Godfrey... Just call school a protest and all will be OK.


Greta will be in school!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Doubt they will, but they're drawing flack for reintroducing CV19 into areas overseas that had almost stamped it out. Okinawa was in the news in the last couple weeks for finding out that although the local population had had no cases for a hundred days, American bases were seeing close to 200 cases and kept it quiet.


Oh, that is bad! They are hiding the true extent of the cases?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Jorgenl has probably forgotten more about Panerai than Big Al and I combined. My take on the situation would be a hard pass on any Luminor smaller than 44mm and wouldn't recommend anyone buy a 40mm or even a 42mm Luminor. Neither would I buy a Due with the snap back case and only 100m of water resistance in any size.
> 
> I personally dislike the wire lugs of the Radiomir but like the Radiomir 1940 models. Although I own a 42mm PAM 655, I probably would have bought the same 45mm PAM 572 that Big Al just ordered if I could turn back the clock.


Thanks 59 , I do however think that PF is the real OoO authority on PAM.

The Radiomir's with the wire lugs wear very comfortably , they are also relatively thin.

The drawback - harder (but not too hard) to change straps.

I have had a Luminor (111.. don't ask...)) and have another one coming in this week - a 914. It is a large but comfortable watch - the relatively short lug to lug makes wear somewhat smaller than 44 mm.

I think PAM are large(r) watches by default and that they should be - less than 44 mm does not make sense to me unless you are Tim Mosso ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I have the same size wrist as you. Panerai at 44mm is the way to go. 42mm is okay too.
> 
> My 005 is 44mm:
> 
> ...


I think the watch is wearing you....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks. Does there exist a worthwhile 40?


Not a single one. But like mentioned by 59 and many others, a Panerai should wear big. I suggest that you try them on more than once, and you'll get quickly used to their size and heft; those are very special watches, no others are comparable to them, once you get your first, you're hooked


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, that is bad! They are hiding the true extent of the cases?


The argument against publicizing case numbers - which is sound in a normal context - is to not publicize operational problems of the military. You don't talk about things like, say, a computer system going down or whatever because it exposes a potential weakness that would be exploited.

But the concern here, which was also completely valid, was whether any of these cases spread into the local community, especially with the 4th Of July celebrations that American servicemembers were having.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I haven't read all the comments I missed, but felt obliged to update you on our collective favorite non-wrist timepiece.
> 
> A Quick Note To Our Readers: Travel Clock Edition - HODINKEE


What a sad attempt at a justification ...and they are getting creamed in the comments section


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> This is such a big-picture issue, it gets insaner the more I think about it.
> 
> I was wondering why it's such the norm to have both parents working full-time.
> 
> ...


No, it is a choice. People want more disposable income so that they can have that bigger holiday, bigger house, bigger car, better schools, etc.

Many people in Australia complain about the amount of dole they get and say that it is bot enough, they don't get to enough for all the things they want. Key is "want" vs "need".

It is a rat race brother. It is all vanity, oh, just vanity. If one would be content with life, one would just count the blessings for what they have.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Lol


Would it explode of she blows harder?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> Thanks 59 , I do however think that PF is the real OoO authority on PAM.
> 
> The Radiomir's with the wire lugs wear very comfortably , they are also relatively thin.
> 
> ...


I love this movement! even though it's not an in-house, it feels at home inside a PAM


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You can go for a 42, there is plenty of models already. The first one you posted and the second one wear the same, but you pay an extra 2.4K for the thinner movement with a micro-rotor. The third one, the 40, forget about it, the integrated loupe is a wart, and the movement is not in-house, it's the OPXXX, an ETA 7750 based. Note that all Panerai movements that start with OP are not in-house.


Thanks! A resident Panerai expert


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Thanks 59 , I do however think that PF is the real OoO authority on PAM.


Yes, if you think about it;

*Pane*rai + *Rol*ex = Panerol

And Forte of course.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Not a single one. But like mentioned by 59 and many others, a Panerai should wear big. I suggest that you try them on more than once, and you'll get quickly used to their size and heft; those are very special watches, no others are comparable to them, once you get your first, you're hooked


Either wear a Panerai or the Panerai wears you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The argument against publicizing case numbers - which is sound in a normal context - is to not publicize operational problems of the military. You don't talk about things like, say, a computer system going down or whatever because it exposes a potential weakness that would be exploited.
> 
> But the concern here, which was also completely valid, was whether any of these cases spread into the local community, especially with the 4th Of July celebrations that American servicemembers were having.


Ah! Gotcha! So it is like how the captain of the carrier made public his unhappiness of crew getting covid and got stood down. Yes, yes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> What a sad attempt at a justification ...and they are getting creamed in the comments section


LOL. PR nightmare


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. PR nightmare


Just added my 2.cents


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I haven't read all the comments I missed, but felt obliged to update you on our collective favorite non-wrist timepiece.
> 
> A Quick Note To Our Readers: Travel Clock Edition - HODINKEE


LMAO!!! I am sure the cyber-bullying they are talking about is what they have read on OoO 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is anyone getting educated anyways?


Yeah kinda my point..


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Just added my 2.cents


Link?

Edit: I mean what's your handle?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Link?
> 
> Edit: I mean what's your handle?


It isn't there yet being "moderated" 
BNABOD


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah! Gotcha! So it is like how the captain of the carrier made public his unhappiness of crew getting covid and got stood down. Yes, yes


Pretty much, though his complaint was - I _believe_ - more of an email blast up the chain of his command that subsequently got leaked.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> This is such a big-picture issue, it gets insaner the more I think about it.
> 
> I was wondering why it's such the norm to have both parents working full-time.
> 
> ...


Let me offer some thoughts as I live in a very poor county. It ain't health insurance. It's lack of education mainly to get good paying jobs. It's so many single moms with kids. So you take a job at the local chicken slaughter plant (which just the fact of willing to do that impresses the hell out of me). Say $10 to $15 an hour or so. Housing will be a mobile home on a spot of land or maybe public housing. You need the public schools open for your kids (all meals in school free in my county and also where you need them cause you can't pay daycare). Without looking it up average annual income probably around $30k.
Now I'm well off but I'm well aware having grown up here poor and back now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Pretty much, though his complaint was - I _believe_ - more of an email blast up the chain of his command that subsequently got leaked.


I thought he leaked it essentially at same time?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> This is such a big-picture issue, it gets insaner the more I think about it.
> 
> I was wondering why it's such the norm to have both parents working full-time.
> 
> ...


I think it all depends. For some, both have to work to make ends meet. LA is a fairly expensive city. A 2/2 1200 square foot apartment costs anywhere from $3K to $4K per month, and $1M will buy you a 3/2.5 townhouse. Not as insane as SF but still pretty bad.

For others, they enjoy the extra disposal income to fuel bigger houses, vacations, etc.

It's a bit of necessity vs keeping up with the Joneses.

Most other parents that we know fall into the second category, including ourselves. At the same time, Mrs Mav is doing something that she's 1000% happy with and she would be doing anyways, even if it didn't make any money. IMO that's the key to success and happiness - finding something that you're happy doing and doing it at the highest level.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> It isn't there yet being "moderated"
> BNABOD


Already there 

BNABOD_·_34 minutes ago
I still don't see how one would justify buying that clock vs. an Atmos a few hundred bucks more...? Sure 96 were made, sounds good but bottom line the Atmos brings a LOT more to the table. This clock will be forgotten in 2 years from today because it is historically meaningless. Overall I am sorry to say but it does feel like a cash grab and with a strange story of lingering movements and a new font type . I get it though, it is business and one must pay the bills but there is way too much uppity on this website that needs to be tone down because it makes you look out of touch (like that clock ). Whether you see it or not is another story but thanks for allowing folks to comment ....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I haven't read all the comments I missed, but felt obliged to update you on our collective favorite non-wrist timepiece.
> 
> A Quick Note To Our Readers: Travel Clock Edition - HODINKEE


What a PR mess. Just when people are starting to forget and move on, they bring the topic back up again. 

They are in desperate needs of a marketing exec to join their team or at least advise them. I know of someone really good with watch industry experience!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

By the way, this is the movement they used Pontifa (I'M A SCAMMER)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, that is bad! They are hiding the true extent of the cases?


I believe the Japanese Government has quietly alleged they were, apparently with some cause.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Not a single one. But like mentioned by 59 and many others, a Panerai should wear big. I suggest that you try them on more than once, and you'll get quickly used to their size and heft; those are very special watches, no others are comparable to them, once you get your first, you're hooked


I seem to have missed something. What are the negatives on the 40s?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> What a PR mess. Just when people are starting to forget and move on, they bring the topic back up again.
> 
> They are in desperate needs of a marketing exec to join their team or at least advise them. I know of someone really good with watch industry experience!


You can send them a report of all the marketing mess they created and propose your services as a consultant. In the meantime, we'll continue roasting them


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, this is the movement they used Pontifa (I'M A SCAMMER)
> 
> View attachment 15367782


Is this from the Hodinkee travel clock BS? As an honest man it's disgusting. If I were a Hodinkee kiss a** I would say it's as beautiful as Patek's latest.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, it is a choice. People want more disposable income so that they can have that bigger holiday, bigger house, bigger car, better schools, etc.
> 
> Many people in Australia complain about the amount of dole they get and say that it is bot enough, they don't get to enough for all the things they want. Key is "want" vs "need".
> 
> It is a rat race brother. It is all vanity, oh, just vanity. If one would be content with life, one would just count the blessings for what they have.


Not true in many places here... Read my post.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> What a PR mess. Just when people are starting to forget and move on, they bring the topic back up again.
> 
> They are in desperate needs of a marketing exec to join their team or at least advise them. I know of someone really good with watch industry experience!


Yup, almost a dead issue, and then hey why not bring it up again and give you an open forum. They may have lost more readers and subscribers than this was worth.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I love this movement! even though it's not an in-house, it feels at home inside a PAM


Thanks

from memory the "multi panerai" decorated movement was only used in the 183's for the E,F and G series.

in addition the "black seal" was only at 6 o'clock position a few years

I love my 183


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> I seem to have missed something. What are the negatives on the 40s?


The 40mm Luminor don't have in-house movements, they use OPXXX that is ETA based, they also have an integrated date loupe that clashes with the purity of the watch's face


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My PAM 655 that's 42mm / 22mm lugs probably wears similarly to an Explorer II that is close to the same size. My wrist is 7" but 6.5" where I actually wear my watches.


Excellent looking piece.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Is this from the Hodinkee travel clock BS? As an honest man it's disgusting. If I were a Hodinkee kiss a** I would say it's as beautiful as Patek's latest.


Hodinkee didn't post a picture of the movement, this one is the one that you find in the AP table clocks at ADs


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hodinkee didn't post a picture of the movement, this one is the one that you find in the AP table clocks at ADs


In that case I like it


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Jorgenl has probably forgotten more about Panerai than Big Al and I combined. My take on the situation would be a hard pass on any Luminor smaller than 44mm and wouldn't recommend anyone buy a 40mm or even a 42mm Luminor. Neither would I buy a Due with the snap back case and only 100m of water resistance in any size.
> 
> I personally dislike the wire lugs of the Radiomir but like the Radiomir 1940 models. Although I own a 42mm PAM 655, I probably would have bought the same 45mm PAM 572 that Big Al just ordered if I could turn back the clock.


The 1940 cases wear great. In NY I was able to try on the 47mm 1940 and it was much more forgiving and wearable than my 47mm homage. I would probably be game for a 45 wire lug radiomir but I'm gonna start looking at luminous next.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> The 40mm Luminor don't have in-house movements, they use OPXXX that is ETA based, they also have an integrated date loupe that clashes with the purity of the watch's face


Ugh, no thanks.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Already there
> 
> BNABOD_·_34 minutes ago
> I still don't see how one would justify buying that clock vs. an *Atmos a few hundred bucks more..*.? Sure 96 were made, sounds good but bottom line the Atmos brings a LOT more to the table. This clock will be forgotten in 2 years from today because it is historically meaningless. Overall I am sorry to say but it does feel like a cash grab and with a strange story of lingering movements and a new font type . I get it though, it is business and one must pay the bills but there is way too much uppity on this website that needs to be tone down because it makes you look out of touch (like that clock ). Whether you see it or not is another story but thanks for allowing folks to comment ....


Actually, you can get the Atmos for a few hundred bucks _less _if you look around.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> *No, it is a choice. *People want more disposable income so that they can have that bigger holiday, bigger house, bigger car, better schools, etc.
> 
> Many people in Australia complain about the amount of dole they get and say that it is bot enough, they don't get to enough for all the things they want. Key is "want" vs "need".
> 
> It is a rat race brother. It is all vanity, oh, just vanity. If one would be content with life, one would just count the blessings for what they have.


Kinda. I spent my K-12 in public schools because there's no way in hell we could've afforded private school. I was _exceptionally_ lucky that some of my schools had additional resources like computer labs and special science programs, and I know for a fact that some of my elementary school classmates didn't have the same opportunities I did in later grades.

But if we could've afforded to send me to some sort of accelerate program, I'm sure that's what we would've done. And although I'd say that my daily interactions with peers who were quite a ways farther down the economic ladder than even myself may have helped me gain empathy for them, I also would have likely thrived under extra challenge instead of feeling crushingly bored for thirteen years.

So I think it's hard to predict what can happen to your kids. Do you allow them to work with all levels of society? Or do you focus them into what may work best for their individual growth? The ability to make that choice, however, depends greatly on whether you have the money.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I thought he leaked it essentially at same time?


I'd have to look again. My impression was that he had been trying to get some kind of response, but when it wasn't coming, he escalated it in a manner that wasn't a preferred practice. He took a bullet to get enough attention to get his crew some help.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I thought he leaked it essentially at same time?


He went through unsecured channels already available and in place and compromised not only the chain of command but national security 
https://www.navy.mil/submit/display.asp?story_id=112537


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, this is the movement they used Pontifa (I'M A SCAMMER)
> 
> View attachment 15367782


Magnificent


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Actually, you can get the Atmos for a few hundred bucks _less _if you look around.


I meant msrp


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> (from BNABOD)
> This clock will be forgotten in 2 years from today because it is historically meaningless.


Daaaaaaaamn. Yeah.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> I meant msrp


...and you can expect at least 20% discount for an Atmos


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> He went through unsecured channels already available and in place and compromised not only the chain of command but national security
> Statement From SECNAV on Relief of CO Aboard USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71)


Thx that's as I remembered.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Let me offer some thoughts as I live in a very poor county. It ain't health insurance. It's lack of education mainly to get good paying jobs. It's so many single moms with kids. So you take a job at the local chicken slaughter plant (which just the fact of willing to do that impresses the hell out of me). Say $10 to $15 an hour or so. Housing will be a mobile home on a spot of land or maybe public housing. You need the public schools open for your kids (all meals in school free in my county and also where you need them cause you can't pay daycare). Without looking it up average annual income probably around $30k.
> Now I'm well off but I'm well aware having grown up here poor and back now.


We have a big problem here in my little town with families living beyond their means. Whole subdivisions trying to keep up with the couple Jones's that can actually afford to live that way. It's pretty insane how they compete with each other. Probably won't end well.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, this is the movement they used Pontifa (I'M A SCAMMER)
> 
> View attachment 15367782


Holy crap. Putting _that_ in a $6k clock takes balls!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> We have a big problem here in my little town with families living beyond their means. Whole subdivisions trying to keep up with the couple Jones's that can actually afford to live that way. It's pretty insane how they compete with each other. Probably won't end well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's a much different problem than I highlighted. Blue collar families trying to get by. 
Keeping up with the whoever I don't care about tbh. 
Nearby town didn't have a Starbucks til last month. Funny as poor a town as it is, seems to always be a line to buy a $5 coffee... At least til Covid closed it


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, this is the movement they used Pontifa (I'M A SCAMMER)
> 
> View attachment 15367782


I saw that yesterday from someone's IG account. They also said that it's the same movement that AP used for their desk clock that they used to give away for *FREE* as customer swag.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Kinda. I spent my K-12 in public schools because there's no way in hell we could've afforded private school. I was _exceptionally_ lucky that some of my schools had additional resources like computer labs and special science programs, and I know for a fact that some of my elementary school classmates didn't have the same opportunities I did in later grades.
> 
> But if we could've afforded to send me to some sort of accelerate program, I'm sure that's what we would've done. And although I'd say that my daily interactions with peers who were quite a ways farther down the economic ladder than even myself may have helped me gain empathy for them, I also would have likely thrived under extra challenge instead of feeling crushingly bored for thirteen years.
> 
> So I think it's hard to predict what can happen to your kids. Do you allow them to work with all levels of society? Or do you focus them into what may work best for their individual growth? The ability to make that choice, however, depends greatly on whether you have the money.


My high schooler keeps whining about private school because all his buddies from the neighborhood go to public. "Your buddies are ninconpoops son". His big brother didn't get it either until he graduated.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, this is the movement they used Pontifa (I'M A SCAMMER)
> 
> View attachment 15367782


No wonder they didn't do a display back!?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hodinkee didn't post a picture of the movement, this one is the one that you find in the AP table clocks at ADs


#NRA


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Awesome, that's beautiful. Thanks for those photos. I really need to go try one on. If that one still feels too big for me, I may just have to let the PAM dream die or else just say "F" the rules and just rock the 38!


I can't imagine the PAM 655 being too small for you as the lugs are relatively short and the case relatively thin. However the only way to determine would be to try one on your wrist.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> I saw that yesterday from someone's IG account. They also said that it's the same movement that AP used for their desk clock that they used to give away for *FREE* as customer swag.


That actually looks nice


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks. Does there exist a worthwhile 40?


NO!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Actually, you can get the Atmos for a few hundred bucks _less _if you look around.


I'll see your hundreds less and say thousands less. There's some decent vintage working ATMOSs for under $1000 on eBay. I watched a YouTube video from the Long Island Watch dude where he's showing off one he got for just under a grand.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Thanks 59 , I do however think that PF is the real OoO authority on PAM.
> 
> The Radiomir's with the wire lugs wear very comfortably , they are also relatively thin.
> 
> ...


Agreed with most everything you said. At one time I too owned a 111 as well as a 190. As much as I liked the JLC 8 days manual movement in the 190, I just never warmed up to the wire lugs which I've found I dislike on any watch. I think we're agreed on the 44mm PAM Luminor being more or less the gold standard. Maybe the 914 is the best of them all with its in-house 8 days movement and display caseback as long as I don't have to gaze on a Unitas movement!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think the watch is wearing you....


That's the way a PAM Luminor is supposed to wear!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Not a single one. But like mentioned by 59 and many others, a Panerai should wear big. I suggest that you try them on more than once, and you'll get quickly used to their size and heft; those are very special watches, no others are comparable to them, once you get your first, you're hooked


This ^^^^^^^^ although I maintain don't buy a Luminor smaller than 44mm. Even for Tinker Bell.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> That actually looks nice


I would prefer this over the H clock.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, if you think about it;
> 
> *Pane*rai + *Rol*ex = Panerol
> 
> And Forte of course.


PF probably needed to have Lange in his username too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I seem to have missed something. What are the negatives on the 40s?


Too small. A Luminor needs to be 44mm even for Tinker Bell.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> The 1940 cases wear great. In NY I was able to try on the 47mm 1940 and it was much more forgiving and wearable than my 47mm homage. I would probably be game for a 45 wire lug radiomir but I'm gonna start looking at luminous next.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Look at the 914 the jorgenl has. My advice is avoid Radiomir with wire lugs. Sorry jorgenl.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I'll see your hundreds less and say thousands less. There's some decent vintage working ATMOSs for under $1000 on eBay. I watched a YouTube video from the Long Island Watch dude where he's showing off one he got for just under a grand.


I just took a look and some are 500 bucks yet Ho Dinkaroo sells a pos for 6k. Mind bending JLC vs Ho ..


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> PF probably needed to have Lange in his username too.


PaneRoLang


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Look at the 914 the jorgenl has. My advice is avoid Radiomir with wire lugs. Sorry jorgenl.


Well I have a very nice homage with wire lugs. I can tolerate wire lugs if I don't have to change straps very often. On the other hand the 572 with drilled lugs will be a strap queen just because it's too easy to swap them out. Haven't tried on a 45mm wire lug radiomir yet but I hope I can soon. If I would buy a luminor I would go for a destro.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> This ^^^^^^^^ although I maintain don't buy a Luminor smaller than 44mm. Even for Tinker Bell.


Idk, I don't want to make myself an easy target. I'd really love to own one but I know in my heart I will not feel comfortable wearing a 44mm. I admit I'm not an expert on the brand. I just know the basics that they were a historic large military diver watch. I was thinking of the comparison with historic pilot watches. They were also originally huge things designed to me worn outside the sleeve and easily seen. Aren't the smaller versions made by IWC, Stowa, etc technically a departure from the original functional/practical versions. I could never pull off a Big Pilot but love my 38mm Mark XV. Couldn't this be analogous to the 44 and up PAMs vs the 38mm Due or even the 40-42? I just read that Panerai upgraded the Due movement from an Op XXXIV to an in-house P900. So the 38's got that over even the 40mm with the non-in house.

Let the thrashing begin.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Idk, I don't want to make myself an easy target. I'd really love to own one but I know in my heart I will not feel comfortable wearing a 44mm. I admit I'm not an expert on the brand. I just know the basics that they were a historic large military diver watch. I was thinking of the comparison with historic pilot watches. They were also originally huge things designed to me worn outside the sleeve and easily seen. Aren't the smaller versions made by IWC, Stowa, etc technically a departure from the original functional/practical versions. I could never pull off a Big Pilot but love my 38mm Mark XV. Couldn't this be analogous to the 44 and up PAMs vs the 38mm Due or even the 40-42? I just read that Panerai upgraded the Due movement from an Op XXXIV to an in-house P900. So the 38's got that over even the 40mm with the non-in house.
> 
> Let the thrashing begin.


42mm is your size. I believe a 40 and definitely a 38 wouldn't last long before you sold it. Not sure what size wrist bro SaMaster14 has but check out his wild luminor submersible he just picked up in 42mm. Great size and I think he's got a small wrist. Either way it really just matters to you but I wouldn't buy before you tried on all the sizes. Which I just went against my own advise but it was a hell of a deal second hand. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Idk, I don't want to make myself an easy target. I'd really love to own one but I know in my heart I will not feel comfortable wearing a 44mm. I admit I'm not an expert on the brand. I just know the basics that they were a historic large military diver watch. I was thinking of the comparison with historic pilot watches. They were also originally huge things designed to me worn outside the sleeve and easily seen. Aren't the smaller versions made by IWC, Stowa, etc technically a departure from the original functional/practical versions. I could never pull off a Big Pilot but love my 38mm Mark XV. Couldn't this be analogous to the 44 and up PAMs vs the 38mm Due or even the 40-42? I just read that Panerai upgraded the Due movement from an Op XXXIV to an in-house P900. So the 38's got that over even the 40mm with the non-in house.
> 
> Let the thrashing begin.


I am with you on this . The only panerai I ever considered where in 42 and they had a date and so on and no sandwich dial.
Actually liked that one a LOT


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> 42mm is your size. I believe a 40 and definitely a 38 wouldn't last long before you sold it. Not sure what size wrist bro SaMaster14 has but check out his wild luminor submersible he just picked up in 42mm. Great size and I think he's got a small wrist. Either way it really just matters to you but I wouldn't buy before you tried on all the sizes. Which I just went against my own advise but it was a hell of a deal second hand. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Look forward to seeing yours. I have tried on the 38 and really did like it, but understand the issues with a mini-Pam. Unfortunately they didn't have a 40 or 42, so the only other I tried on for comparison was the 44 and it felt huge on me. I think I need to mask up and head over to the boutique to try on some other sizes.

Edit: I would like to try on a 42 submersible as well. And if I ever did try the 38 and not like it, I could also gift it to my wife!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I am with you on this . The only panerai I ever considered where in 42 and they had a date and so on and no sandwich dial.
> Actually liked that one a LOT


I actually prefer a date. Which is a problem if I want to consider the 42mm Radiomir, which has no date. The sub seconds and date on the Due is actually my preferred layout.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I am with you on this . The only panerai I ever considered where in 42 and they had a date and so on and no sandwich dial.
> Actually liked that one a LOT


no date on a PAM, please


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> no date on a PAM, please


^this


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> no date on a PAM, please


So many rules...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> ^this


Hmm, virtually every Submersible has a date, including SoMaster's blue one...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Idk, I don't want to make myself an easy target. I'd really love to own one but I know in my heart I will not feel comfortable wearing a 44mm. I admit I'm not an expert on the brand. I just know the basics that they were a historic large military diver watch. I was thinking of the comparison with historic pilot watches. They were also originally huge things designed to me worn outside the sleeve and easily seen. Aren't the smaller versions made by IWC, Stowa, etc technically a departure from the original functional/practical versions. I could never pull off a Big Pilot but love my 38mm Mark XV. Couldn't this be analogous to the 44 and up PAMs vs the 38mm Due or even the 40-42? I just read that Panerai upgraded the Due movement from an Op XXXIV to an in-house P900. So the 38's got that over even the 40mm with the non-in house.
> 
> Let the thrashing begin.


Probably need to make several trips to an AD and try on various PAM's, but my advice would be not to buy any Luminor apart from 44mm and not a Due. I have a skinny sparrow wrist and can pull off a 44mm Luminor but not a 46mm.

Although a 42mm Radiomir 1940 is probably optimal, I can pull off the 572 that Big Al has incoming. However a 47mm Radiomir 1940 is too big. I have tried on an IWC Big Pilot that is definitely too big on my wrist.

As you look at various PAM's keep an open mind, but do NOT buy a Luminor Due or any Luminor smaller than 44mm. If you must buy a 42mm PAM, go with a Radiomir 1940. If you buy a Radiomir 1940, make sure you get a 22/20 strap, NOT a 22/18 girly strap that might come with it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, virtually every Submersible has a date, including SoMaster's blue one...


But they ARE submersibles...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> no date on a PAM, please


+1 squared


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> ^this


#neverreadahead. Sappie a wrist shot of your 005 might be worthwhile. Your 005 and jorgenl's 914 and Big Al's 572 are THE PAM's to have.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> But they ARE submersibles...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> But they ARE submersibles...


A Luminor Due is probably submersible as long you don't get it wet.  But seriously you have a point that the PAM's to buy are all submersible to 300m.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, virtually every Submersible has a date, including SoMaster's blue one...


But that is the exception to the rule, a Submersible has to have a date


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> But they ARE submersibles...


#NRA


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Probably need to make several trips to an AD and try on various PAM's, but my advice would be not to buy any Luminor apart from 44mm and not a Due. I have a skinny sparrow wrist and can pull off a 44mm Luminor but not a 46mm.
> 
> Although a 42mm Radiomir 1940 is probably optimal, I can pull off the 572 that Big Al has incoming. However a 47mm Radiomir 1940 is too big. I have tried on an IWC Big Pilot that is definitely too big on my wrist.
> 
> As you look at various PAM's keep an open mind, but do NOT buy a Luminor Due or any Luminor smaller than 44mm. If you must buy a 42mm PAM, go with a Radiomir 1940. If you buy a Radiomir 1940, make sure you get a 22/20 strap, NOT a 22/18 girly strap that might come with it.


I agree with 59 on all the line, but bear in mind that the Submersible comes in only two sizes, 42 and 47, and the 42 Sub is already a hefty watch, just imagine what it is in 47.

To sum up what 59 said

Panerai is a men's watch. Due is a sissies' watch. Go big, or go home!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Either wear a Panerai or the Panerai wears you.


Like how the P01 wore me at the AD?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

So basically H managed to "design" a travel clock with nothing new other than a typeface that could have been any typeface; used up a bunch of old clock movements that no one wanted and looked like shyt; copied the entire design off a Jaeger LeCoultre; wrapped the whole thing in goat leather that's glued to the frame which required no stitch work and sold all 96 of them for more than the price of a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39.

They may have shytty PR but their marketing rivals Rolex. 

That about wraps it up gentlemen?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I feel like the Submersible line is both quintessentially a Panerai (cushion case, crown protector), but also so different from the historical Panerai (no sandwich dial, no numbered indices on the dial, and a date)

I have to say I was pulled to the Submersible because of the color and the dial, and I wanted a date function. I had never really loved the Panerai look... but now that I have one and feel how it wears, I've been hooked. Been browsing the Luminor collection at 44-47mm, especially the Marina line.

Apparently this was recently recently: Luminor Blu Mare 44mm









PAM01085 - Luminor Blu Mare - 44mm


Luminor Blu Mare - 44mm, PAM01085 Hand-wound mechanical, P.6000 calibre , Check availability on Panerai.com.




www.panerai.com





Like that blue dial!

This one does have a date, but I really like the Marina line:









PAM01313 - Luminor Marina - 44mm


Luminor Marina - 44mm, PAM01313 Automatic mechanical, P.9010 calibre Polished steel, Check availability on Panerai.com.




www.panerai.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Here's an angle for you.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> This is such a big-picture issue, it gets insaner the more I think about it.
> 
> I was wondering why it's such the norm to have both parents working full-time.
> 
> ...


Here the cost of living is so high that it takes two jobs to make it work.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> So basically H managed to "design" a travel clock with nothing new other than a typeface that could have been any typeface; used up a bunch of old clock movements that no one wanted and looked like shyt; copied the entire design off a Jaeger LeCoultre; wrapped the whole thing in goat leather that's glued to the frame which required no stitch work and sold all 96 of them for more than the price of a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39.
> 
> They may have shytty PR but their marketing rivals Rolex.
> 
> That about wraps it up gentlemen?


Well, this is exactly this. I would add that travel clocks were always equipped with very basic movements, the ones that were considered luxurious were the likes of Hermes, JLC, or Cartier that were nothing more than "decorated" travel clocks. They also shared the same movement and designs, just changing the branding

JLC travel clock movement










Cartier travel clock



















You will notice that it's the same watch, same movement, no branding on the JLC movement, but "EUROPEAN WATCH and CLOCK Co INC" on the Cartier


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

*LMAO!!!!!*

WUS algorithm mistook Sappie's hairless arm for some female explicit body part ? ? ? ?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I promised more photos. Today my friend came with such MB.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> *LMAO!!!!!*
> 
> WUS algorithm mistook Sappie's hairless arm for some female explicit body part
> 
> ...


Omg.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Just added my 2.cents


Let me go and read it. Must be entertaining


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> LMAO!!! I am sure the cyber-bullying they are talking about is what they have read on OoO


I told you. Those people at Hodinkee, Bob's and social influences etc. all come to OoO to get inspiration.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah kinda my point..


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Pretty much, though his complaint was - I _believe_ - more of an email blast up the chain of his command that subsequently got leaked.


They should go after the one who leaked it and the one who followed protocol. Obviously someone wanted him out.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> So many rules...


Do what you like who cares about the damn rules..
I like the date on that PAM and couldn't care less if anyone less doesn't agree


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> LA is a fairly expensive city. A 2/2 1200 square foot apartment costs anywhere from $3K to $4K per month, and $1M will buy you a 3/2.5 townhouse..


Yup. Sounds like an average house price in Sydney.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Already there
> 
> BNABOD_·_34 minutes ago
> I still don't see how one would justify buying that clock vs. an Atmos a few hundred bucks more...? Sure 96 were made, sounds good but bottom line the Atmos brings a LOT more to the table. This clock will be forgotten in 2 years from today because it is historically meaningless. Overall I am sorry to say but it does feel like a cash grab and with a strange story of lingering movements and a new font type . I get it though, it is business and one must pay the bills but there is way too much uppity on this website that needs to be tone down because it makes you look out of touch (like that clock ). Whether you see it or not is another story but thanks for allowing folks to comment ....


Thanks for sharing. I was stressing having to wade through all the comments without knowing what avatar or handle. He was smart not to be jmanlay on Hodinkee


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> What a PR mess. Just when people are starting to forget and move on, they bring the topic back up again.
> 
> They are in desperate needs of a marketing exec to join their team or at least advise them. I know of someone really good with watch industry experience!


There is a marketing expert selling his services in the Public Forum. Some dude from Harvard who helped big brand names florish.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I believe the Japanese Government has quietly alleged they were, apparently with some cause.


The Japanese would be too polite to say anything publicly especially one that will embarrass their friends.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not true in many places here... Read my post.


Agree with you brother BT. Just saw your post. Minimum wage in Australia is very generous so it is different in so many ways.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yup, almost a dead issue, and then hey why not bring it up again and give you an open forum. They may have lost more readers and subscribers than this was worth.


The article was written to justify themselves when they realised the heat they are getting.

Moreover, they had to bring it up because Ben was found locked up in the toilet cubicle crying.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The ability to make that choice, however, depends greatly on whether you have the money.


^^^ this. We all need money to do the things we want to do.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd have to look again. My impression was that he had been trying to get some kind of response, but when it wasn't coming, he escalated it in a manner that wasn't a preferred practice. He took a bullet to get enough attention to get his crew some help.


Umm... 

sacrifice one so the others may live.

Good leader.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> We have a big problem here in my little town with families living beyond their means. Whole subdivisions trying to keep up with the couple Jones's that can actually afford to live that way. It's pretty insane how they compete with each other. Probably won't end well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The Wannabe Jones will struggle. That is how it is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Holy crap. Putting _that_ in a $6k clock takes balls!!












... and the customers would like to kick some balls


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I saw that yesterday from someone's IG account. They also said that it's the same movement that AP used for their desk clock that they used to give away for *FREE* as customer swag.


Why pay $6k for a Hodunit desk clock when you can have an AP one for free?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15367851


Nice quote. Mine is "A man who has found God is prepared to die anytime."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> PF probably needed to have Lange in his username too.


How about *Pane*rai + *Ro* + *Lan*ge = Panerolan Forte?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> PaneRoLang


Never read ahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Like how the P01 wore me at the AD?


Exactly.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Look out everyone... heat warning! We'll hit 31C / 88F for an hour or so today!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> *LMAO!!!!!*
> 
> WUS algorithm mistook Sappie's hairless arm for some female explicit body part
> 
> ...


Too much flesh.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I promised more photos. Today my friend came with such MB.


What a beauty. Those old SL models are very nice. I think John Travolta had a rare pagoda model that got stolen or something.

By the way, did your friend re-upholstered the seats and the interior? It is in pristine condition.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The new one is clearly better made but the old one isn't too shabby


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> no date on a PAM, please


Then get this


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Look out everyone... heat warning! We'll hit 31C / 88F for an hour or so today!
> 
> View attachment 15368488


And....? That was supposed to be hot?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Then get this


Is this a real watch or a made in China special from the noob factory?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What a beauty. Those old SL models are very nice. I think John Travolta had a rare pagoda model that got stolen or something.
> 
> By the way, did your friend re-upholstered the seats and the interior? It is in pristine condition.


It is correct. The interior upholstery and seats were made from scratch and the wooden parts of the cockpit were only renewed.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> The new one is clearly better made but the old one isn't too shabby


I love this reference. One of the most comfortable watches I have ever had.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And here is another car (Trabant), which he bought 4 years ago for the equivalent of a bottle of good Whiskey. He was supposed to make it with a needle, but he lacked heart and there is such a ruin in our square.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And....? That was supposed to be hot?


Lol, it is for here. Heat warnings at 30C (when the day starts at 15C) make me chuckle.

That said.... About 6 or 7 years ago, we had a heatstroke case on one of our job sites.... temp was 28C. It's all about what your body is accustomed to, I guess.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Marendra said:


> Look out everyone... heat warning! We'll hit 31C / 88F for an hour or so today!
> 
> View attachment 15368488


I'm better ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is this a real watch or a made in China special from the noob factory?





Panerai celebrates the Year of the Pig – FHH Journal



Not everything targeted for the Chinese market is from the Noob factory you know.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Wannabe Jones will struggle. That is how it is.


I remember visiting a nice-looking suburb outside my town and saying to my friend, "Man, they all must be making a lot of money to live out here." He said, "You wouldn't believe how many of these families have _terrible_ credit ratings..."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Do what you like who cares about the damn rules..
> I like the date on that PAM and couldn't care less if anyone less doesn't agree


There are no rules. Only preference(s).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> And here is another car (Trabant), which he bought 4 years ago for the equivalent of a bottle of good Whiskey. He was supposed to make it with a needle, but he lacked heart and there is such a ruin in our square.


I think he can do something with that. I have an appreciation of some of the cars of years gone by.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

So let me get this straight...

In PAM-World, the preferred configs are screw-back, no date, with crown guard, at 42mm+?

(not that MrsBS even likes them at all, but just adding to my knowledge banks...)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Lol, it is for here. Heat warnings at 30C (when the day starts at 15C) make me chuckle.
> 
> That said.... About 6 or 7 years ago, we had a heatstroke case on one of our job sites.... temp was 28C. It's all about what your body is accustomed to, I guess.


Well, that is true. It's what you are used to.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Panerai celebrates the Year of the Pig – FHH Journal
> 
> 
> 
> Not everything targeted for the Chinese market is from the Noob factory you know.


Apparently the noob factory exports a lot of their wares overseas


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is this a real watch or a made in China special from the noob factory?


Real


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> And here is another car (Trabant), which he bought 4 years ago for the equivalent of a bottle of good Whiskey. He was supposed to make it with a needle, but he lacked heart and there is such a ruin in our square.


Magnificent machine


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> Lol, it is for here. Heat warnings at 30C (when the day starts at 15C) make me chuckle.
> 
> That said.... About 6 or 7 years ago, we had a heatstroke case on one of our job sites.... temp was 28C. It's all about what your body is accustomed to, I guess.


"Don't forget to hydrate"


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> In PAM-World, the preferred configs are screw-back, no date, with crown guard, at 42mm+?
> 
> (not that MrsBS even likes them at all, but just adding to my knowledge banks...)


I was picking up 44+, which I've been saying is a no go for me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I was picking up 44+, which I've been saying is a no go for me.


My AW is a 44, but it's also measured edge-to-edge vertically and doesn't have any lugs. I may yet get around to trying on a Panerai if I can just get past their U-boat marketing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I was picking up 44+, which I've been saying is a no go for me.


Buying a PAM is IMHO a potential minefield since there are so many counterfeit preowned out there, particularly in certain models. I think the best bet is buy new from an AD but choose wisely in case you decide to later sell or trade a PAM in the event you subsequently tire of it. Best bet for not incurring a beat down in case you tire of a watch continues to be buying a Rolex SS sports model at the right price, essentially MSRP from an AD.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> In PAM-World, the preferred configs are screw-back, no date, with crown guard, at 42mm+?
> 
> (not that MrsBS even likes them at all, but just adding to my knowledge banks...)


Pam-world - A boys wet dream.

Coming soon...










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> My AW is a 44, but it's also measured edge-to-edge vertically and doesn't have any lugs. I may yet get around to trying on a Panerai if I can just get past their U-boat marketing.


I think most marketing relates to historical perspective. Certainly true for the Speedy but also applicable for certain Panerai models. But NOT for the Luminor Due as well as for Luminor models less than 44mm.

Another consideration is the overall case thickness seems to me to be accentuated in smaller Luminor models, giving a clunky feel on the wrist. I think the same principle applies to the Omega AT 38.5 mm vs. AT 41.5mm models. My experience is the 41.5 AT better distributes the case thickness than the 38.5, giving the latter a clunky ill fitting perception on the wrist. At least that was my experience with both the 38.5mm AT as well as the Luminor's less than 44mm.

I've read reports that the 47mm Luminor distributes the weight better than the 44mm. Same thing with the SD4K vs. the SD43, with the latter better distributing the weight.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Buying a PAM is IMHO a potential minefield since there are so many counterfeit preowned out there, particularly in certain models. I think the best bet is buy new from an AD but choose wisely in case you decide to later sell or trade a PAM in the event you subsequently tire of it. Best bet for not incurring a beat down in case you tire of a watch continues to be buying a Rolex SS sports model at the right price, essentially MSRP from an AD.


Funny you mention that, my cousin has a 312 and he wants to sell it. Except that he doesn't quite understand market value vs what he thinks it's worth. So he priced it at $7500, which I believe is about the same or more than the newer 1312, and he has been trying to sell it for it for the past 3 years. Still for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> The new one is clearly better made but the old one isn't too shabby


I prefer our 16710 over the new ones. There's just something about the aging and fading blue/red bezel that's just so awesome.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Another new day, another new Omega whatever Side of the Moon release...



















Kinda odd that it's marketed as a sailing watch. Although that 1865 movement is pretty cool, not sure if that's new? Overall I like it, but not enough to buy one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Another new day, another new Omega whatever Side of the Moon release...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a stupid tie-in, making a "sailing watch" that doesn't even have screw-down pushers.

I think the new movement number is for the different decoration, like what they did with the somewhat-similar Apollo 8 edition.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Another new day, another new Omega whatever Side of the Moon release...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hint: there's a semi-skeletonized dial.

It's the "Inside of the Moon".


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They should go after the one who leaked it and the one who followed protocol. Obviously someone wanted him out.


Think he leaked it so they went after correct one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Here the cost of living is so high that it takes two jobs to make it work.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I thought it was the taxes. OTH least your kids get to go to school.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Here's an angle for you.


Looks a little big for you.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It's a stupid tie-in, making a "sailing watch" that doesn't even have screw-down pushers.
> 
> I think the new movement number is for the different decoration, like what they did with the somewhat-similar Apollo 8 edition.


GF

Plus it only further cements Omega's status _not_ as a budget Rolex but, instead, as an upmarket TAG.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mrs BT cousin who was laid off last week just got new one. Good news.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> Funny you mention that, my cousin has a 312 and he wants to sell it. Except that he doesn't quite understand market value vs what he thinks it's worth. So he priced it at $7500, which I believe is about the same or more than the newer 1312, and he has been trying to sell it for it for the past 3 years. Still for sale if anyone is interested.


The 312 is probably a hard sell - it is 17.8 mm thick....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Funny you mention that, my cousin has a 312 and he wants to sell it. Except that he doesn't quite understand market value vs what he thinks it's worth. So he priced it at $7500, which I believe is about the same or more than the newer 1312, and he has been trying to sell it for it for the past 3 years. Still for sale if anyone is interested.


I think maybe your cousin is pricing his 312 at least $2K above current market value. I recall a few years ago when Panerai held value much better than they do now. Maybe Panerai departed from the basic designs that made them so popular way back when that has resulted in their losing a significant part of their market share.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I thought it was the taxes. OTH least your kids get to go to school.


It's always the high taxes that requires two household incomes to make ends meet for average families.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT cousin who was laid off last week just got new one. Good news.


Glad to hear her cousin got a new job so quickly.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> It's a stupid tie-in, making a "sailing watch" that doesn't even have screw-down pushers.
> 
> I think the new movement number is for the different decoration, like what they did with the somewhat-similar Apollo 8 edition.


Ahh, got it. I do wish that Omega would stop with these whatever side of the moon watches. They are trying to catch up and compete with Rolex but instead they are slowly becoming Tag Heuer on steroids.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Glad to hear her cousin got a new job so quickly.


Yes don't know much about it but similar to what he had and at 60 at least he could conserve his savings. OTH he could sell his beachfront 2nd home for a mill and be OK.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I think maybe your cousin is pricing his 312 at least $2K above current market value. I recall a few years ago when Panerai held value much better than they do now. Maybe Panerai departed from the basic designs that made them so popular way back when that has resulted in their losing a significant part of their market share.


He did and I told him that the more appropriate price is around $5K to $5500. He just refuses to listen and thinks he can find a dummy to buy his used watch for more than the new one.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

The El Primero is now with her new daddy.

Hate to see it go, but cannot justify adding more value to the collection during these times....

I am now awaiting the arrival of the PAM 914, should get here latest Thursday....


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Guys, this beer is amazing. Cheers! And the PAM 914 and 915 look amazing thanks to the beige indices and hands.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Guys, this beer is amazing. Cheers! And the PAM 914 and 915 look amazing thanks to the beige indices and hands.


Thought you drank that beer last week


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> He did and I told him that the more appropriate price is around $5K to $5500. He just refuses to listen and thinks he can find a dummy to buy his used watch for more than the new one.


Not only is he asking way too much, but as jorgenl pointed out, the 312 is 18mm thick with that automatic movement. Basically same thickness as the Rolex DSSD! Probably the 914 that jorgenl has incoming might be the best of all worlds with its 8 day manual winding movement and fantastic sandwich dial.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> The El Primero is now with her new daddy.
> 
> Hate to see it go, but cannot justify adding more value to the collection during these times....
> 
> I am now awaiting the arrival of the PAM 914, should get here latest Thursday....


#neverreadahead


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Thought you drank that beer last week


That was Paulaner - also German beer. We have real 32C tropics right now at 19:30, you need to refresh yourself somehow.

I like beer, a lot of beer.😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Ahh, got it. I do wish that Omega would stop with these whatever side of the moon watches. They are trying to catch up and compete with Rolex but instead they are slowly becoming Tag Heuer on steroids.


Yeah, this one has even less to do with the Moon, too. Should be the "Wet Side Of The Moon". Or "Wet Spot..."?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Another new day, another new Omega whatever Side of the Moon release...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably rated to 50m which should suffice if you fall overboard.

Cool backside

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I thought it was the taxes. OTH least your kids get to go to school.


Housing costs are high, 25% VAT, relatively high income tax

Plus: medical, schooling, nature (and a few months each year it's light enough and warm enough to enjoy 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Housing costs are high, 25% VAT, relatively high income tax
> 
> Plus: medical, schooling, nature (and a few months each year it's light enough and warm enough to enjoy
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I think things changed sometime in the early seventies....

My father was an engineer with Skanska (not known for paying above market salaries) and my mother did not work until my sister and I were in our early teens.

We could still afford a nice (relatively large by Swedish standards) house, dad always had a new Mercedes, we had a boat and a nice caravan, two dogs, my sister had a horse etc.

No way that lifestyle could be sustained on one salary only (engineer) in today's Sweden.

So now two people have to work to afford the same material standard - guess which generation got fooled? ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably rated to 50m which should suffice if you fall overboard.
> 
> Cool backside
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Dark side of the moon for a yachting watch ....hum k


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The article was written to justify themselves when they realised the heat they are getting.
> 
> Moreover, they had to bring it up because Ben was found locked up in the toilet cubicle crying.


I would really, really like to see a cost break-down of that clock. I dig the look, though I think a date and GMT function would have been a no-brainer, but WOW, that price was just straight up ludicrous! Doe sit even have lume? Plus the 'alarm' sound was distinctly non-premium.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Looks a little big for you.


It is a big watch certainly, but I think it sits nicely with the curved lugs, and the lug-to-lug is within the width of my wrist. I'm quite comfortable with the size.

Certainly the smaller ones would work fine (and arguably better) for me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, it's Tuesday again!

Also pictured - the best ciabatta in West LA (Bellwood)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, it's Tuesday again!
> 
> Also pictured - the best ciabatta in West LA (Bellwood)


Another missed Speedy Tuesday as mine is at home locked away.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, it's Tuesday again!
> 
> Also pictured - the best ciabatta in West LA (Bellwood)


That strap looks very comfortable.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> That strap looks very comfortable.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The Omega rubber strap is definitely very comfortable! It has a cool pattern too

Also, inB4 someone says #twss regarding a "rubber" being comfortable 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Another new day, another new Omega whatever Side of the Moon release...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say, I actually really like the details on this piece. It's gimmicky, but the movement and "carbon fiber" looks so good. I also like whatever that Swiss team's logo is. It does look cool.

I don't think it's upwards of $11k USD good, though

Also, I don't think I'd ever purchase a watch associated with a company or sports team, etc. unless I was actually affiliated with the company/team/group.

I'm a little bit more ok with nods to movies/culture (a la the Bond pieces, ultraman, and snoopy), although even the Bond watch I do have has absolutely no Bond gimmicks/features that are noticeable on the face or bezel of the piece and I don't think I'd ever purchase an Omega with the actual "007" gun logo actually plastered predominately on the dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> It is a big watch certainly, but I think it sits nicely with the curved lugs, and the lug-to-lug is within the width of my wrist. I'm quite comfortable with the size.
> 
> Certainly the smaller ones would work fine (and arguably better) for me.


That is the right size for you, especially for a Bettarini case since it has shorter lugs than the 1950, and it sits flatter on the wrist. Don't agree on smaller size though


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, it is a choice. People want more disposable income so that they can have that bigger holiday, bigger house, bigger car, better schools, etc.
> 
> Many people in Australia complain about the amount of dole they get and say that it is bot enough, they don't get to enough for all the things they want. Key is "want" vs "need".
> 
> It is a rat race brother. It is all vanity, oh, just vanity. If one would be content with life, *one would just count the blessings for what they have*.


This ^^^


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have to say, I actually really like the details on this piece. It's gimmicky, but the movement and "carbon fiber" looks so good. I also like whatever that Swiss team's logo is. It does look cool.
> 
> I don't think it's upwards of $11k USD good, though
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. A couple of the Bond LE's are cool, like the Spectre and recent No Time to Die LE's, but the rest are fairly tacky. On my SM300, I did special order the Bond NATO from the Spectre LE, with the 007 gun logo. It's small and subtle on one of the metal keepers.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I would really, really like to see a cost break-down of that clock. I dig the look, though I think a date and GMT function would have been a no-brainer, but WOW, that price was just straight up ludicrous! Doe sit even have lume? Plus the 'alarm' sound was distinctly non-premium.


Hodunkee got reamed several new orifices by a majority of the posters there. Gonna be a while before they sit down again...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotta say, for me, I cannot countenance any Bond edition watch, especially with "007" anywhere, or that stupid "Quantum of Solace" etched on the crystal. It's like being a kid and wearing "Bionic Man" sneakers. Snoopy thing is okay because it is NASA specific. And the Olympic ones are okay because the Olympics have widespread acceptance as a showcase of human (though sometimes artificially enhanced) achievement over decades.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> That is the right size for you, especially for a Bettarini case since it has shorter lugs than the 1950, and it sits flatter on the wrist. Don't agree on smaller size though


Keeping this PAM discussion alive, I look forward to trying some on again soon. I doubt if I ever pull the trigger on one though that I'll be able to satisfy the purists here. I think the closest I may get is the 42mm manual wind Radiomir (without a date!). I've watched a few YouTube videos and it seems to wear nicely on wrists similar to my size. I love the dial on the LE PAM 1144 but why'd they have to go and obscure the movement with those waves?? Has anyone seen this in person yet? Is it as annoying in person?










Might be looking hard at the PAM 574.

What, if any, discount can one expect to get at a boutique?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, this is the movement they used Pontifa (I'M A SCAMMER)
> 
> View attachment 15367782


That surely isn't worth 6K...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Agree 100%. A couple of the Bond LE's are cool, like the Spectre and recent No Time to Die LE's, but the rest are fairly tacky. On my SM300, I did special order the Bond NATO from the Spectre LE, with the 007 gun logo. It's small and subtle on one of the metal keepers.


I'll agree on the Spectre!! 










I do enjoy the little "007" on the NATO. very subtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Keeping this PAM discussion alive, I look forward to trying some on again soon. I doubt if I ever pull the trigger on one though that I'll be able to satisfy the purists here. I think the closest I may get is the 42mm manual wind Radiomir (without a date!). I've watched a few YouTube videos and it seems to wear nicely on wrists similar to my size. I love the dial on the LE PAM 1144 but why'd they have to go and obscure the movement with those waves?? Has anyone seen this in person yet? Is it as annoying in person?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful piece!

I've heard anywhere from 10-20% off is possible from an AD. I purchased mine from an AD who is very friendly with a close relative of mine (and now hopefully friendly with me) and after the math, got a bit over 10% off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hodunkee got reamed several new orifices by a majority of the posters there. Gonna be a while before they sit down again...


I totally agree with you. Even though pricing of an object can be perceived by many as justifiable based on x-y-z reasons, overpricing an object can only be done when there is a big name behind it to back the high price, and even then, there is still a limit that shouldn't be crossed, otherwise it would be considered as an insult to the intelligence of the brand's customers


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> PF probably needed to have Lange in his username too.


*PaneRolAnge Forte*.... (L is shared with Rolex and Lange)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Too small. A Luminor needs to be 44mm even for Tinker Bell.


Thoughts on a radiomir 42 mm?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'll agree on the Spectre!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently wearing my non-Skyfall (Pre-Skyfall?) blue AT! Lol. Someone was talking earlier about the thickness problem with the 38s. That's why I went old school and got this 39mm Cal 2500. The proportions are near perfect imho. Nice and thin.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


>


That's a beauty..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> PaneRoLang


#NRA


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Marendra said:


> Look out everyone... heat warning! We'll hit 31C / 88F for an hour or so today!
> 
> View attachment 15368488


In QLD at 30 deg C...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Thoughts on a radiomir 42 mm?


Radiomir 42, purists say:










Entire Due series, purists say:


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's a beautiful piece!
> 
> I've heard anywhere from 10-20% off is possible from an AD. I purchased mine from an AD who is very friendly with a close relative of mine (and now hopefully friendly with me) and after the math, got a bit over 10% off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cool thanks, well I've got a boutique and a couple ADs near me. I'll have to see what they can do, and what they have available.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Buying a PAM is IMHO a potential minefield since there are so many counterfeit preowned out there, particularly in certain models. I think the best bet is buy new from an AD but choose wisely in case you decide to later sell or trade a PAM in the event you subsequently tire of it. *Best bet for not incurring a beat down in case you tire of a watch continues to be buying a Rolex SS sports model at the right price, essentially MSRP from an AD.*


^^^ Best advice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Funny you mention that, my cousin has a 312 and he wants to sell it. Except that he doesn't quite understand market value vs what he thinks it's worth. So he priced it at $7500, which I believe is about the same or more than the newer 1312, and he has been trying to sell it for it for the past 3 years. Still for sale if anyone is interested.


I will offer him $2....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Thoughts on a radiomir 42 mm?


Well there's my automatic 655 with white dial and I think a 933 with dark blue dial. Also a discontinued 512 with black dial and manual winding movement that is now discontinued.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Another new day, another new Omega whatever Side of the Moon release...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omega Sailmaster?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's a stupid tie-in, making a "sailing watch" that doesn't even have screw-down pushers.
> 
> I think the new movement number is for the different decoration, like what they did with the somewhat-similar Apollo 8 edition.


Don't need screw down pushers since it is 50m WR. In another thread in the Omega sub-forum, Archer had proved that there are seals inside the case and there isn't really a need to be concerned about.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I go away for a little Pandemic and OoO goes and has a son!?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Think he leaked it so they went after correct one.


Thanks. As you can see, we get selective bits and pieces of the real story here. News houses just report the juicy bits and we don't hear about it anymore.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I go away for a little Pandemic and OoO goes and has a son!?


Welcome back! How you been?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT cousin who was laid off last week just got new one. Good news.


That calls for a celebration!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> The 312 is probably a hard sell - it is 17.8 mm thick....


That was what she said!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yes don't know much about it but similar to what he had and at 60 at least he could conserve his savings. OTH he could sell his beachfront 2nd home for a mill and be OK.


I would do that and take it easy....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> He did and I told him that the more appropriate price is around $5K to $5500. He just refuses to listen and thinks he can find a dummy to buy his used watch for more than the new one.


He is right you know. There's always a dummy somewhere.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thought you drank that beer last week


Either it is the same bottle or it is the only brand he drinks


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Welcome back! How you been?


Pretty good considering all the recent zaniness in the world. How are my brother's doing?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> That was Paulaner - also German beer. We have real 32C tropics right now at 19:30, you need to refresh yourself somehow.
> 
> I like beer, a lot of beer.


I think you will love Australia. Beer here is like water.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Housing costs are high, 25% VAT, relatively high income tax
> 
> Plus: medical, schooling, nature (and a few months each year it's light enough and warm enough to enjoy
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


High income tax and high VAT is the killer. Basically half of what you earn is taxed away


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you will love Australia. Beer here is like water.


I haven't been to Australia yet but I have a friend who has been living there for 10 years and got citizenship last week.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Pretty good considering all the recent zaniness in the world. How are my brother's doing?


Well, you know, carrying on with the same old usual stuff.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I would really, really like to see a cost break-down of that clock. I dig the look, though I think a date and GMT function would have been a no-brainer, but WOW, that price was just straight up ludicrous! Doe sit even have lume? Plus the 'alarm' sound was distinctly non-premium.


Not me. I lost any interest when I saw the price. I could buy a top of the range iPhone with alarm features and a sexy Siri voice to talk to and still have enough change for an Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Nice watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, it's Tuesday again!
> 
> Also pictured - the best ciabatta in West LA (Bellwood)


You. The. Man. Of. Omega.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Well there's my automatic 655 with white dial and I think a 933 with dark blue dial. Also a discontinued 512 with black dial and manual winding movement that is now discontinued.


With the bit of reading I've been doing on this lately, it seems that while not exactly the same, the 574 replaced the 512 as the base 42mm manual wind Radiomir. Both black dial but I think the main difference is the new one has greenish numbers/indices while the 512 has a beige color and movement went from 999 to 1000.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will offer him $2....


Dammit. Outbid again.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You. The. Man. Of. Omega.


Some might even call me a son of (opinions on) omega... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hodunkee got reamed several new orifices by a majority of the posters there. Gonna be a while before they sit down again...


I will send Ben Clymers an inflatable donut to sit on


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't need screw down pushers since it is 50m WR. In another thread in the Omega sub-forum, Archer had proved that there are seals inside the case and there isn't really a need to be concerned about.


Yeah, but that's not the point. The image of a nautical watch includes screw-down parts to make sure nothing gets pushed or opened accidentally. Omega used to have a 300 SM Pro chrono that had pushers designed to be safe underwater, but that's been off the market for a good while, too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You. The. Man. Of. Omega.


No need to insult the man!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Keeping this PAM discussion alive, I look forward to trying some on again soon. I doubt if I ever pull the trigger on one though that I'll be able to satisfy the purists here. I think the closest I may get is the 42mm manual wind Radiomir (without a date!). I've watched a few YouTube videos and it seems to wear nicely on wrists similar to my size. I love the dial on the LE PAM 1144 but why'd they have to go and obscure the movement with those waves?? Has anyone seen this in person yet? Is it as annoying in person?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think you get any discounts from a boutique. They are supposed to maintain the image and brand value. Go AD if a discount is what you are after. Well, at least that is my experience in Australia....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'll agree on the Spectre!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is concerning. You are actually an Omega man....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I totally agree with you. Even though pricing of an object can be perceived by many as justifiable based on x-y-z reasons, overpricing an object can only be done when there is a big name behind it to back the high price, and even then, there is still a limit that shouldn't be crossed, otherwise it would be considered as an insult to the intelligence of the brand's customers


Apparently not the customers who bought the watch....

They had no intelligence to begin with, so they could not be insulted


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I go away for a little Pandemic and OoO goes and has a son!?


Well of course.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Pretty good considering all the recent zaniness in the world. How are my brother's doing?


Good to know that you are safe and well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I haven't been to Australia yet but I have a friend who has been living there for 10 years and got citizenship last week.


Many polish people here. Even the premier of Queensland has polish ancestry. Any migrant here can make it as long as they are willing to be part of society. Your friend will do well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Some might even call me a son of (opinions on) omega...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Man of Omega = Moo....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> No need to insult the man!


Hahaha 

You know the old joke. LOL


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I go away for a little Pandemic and OoO goes and has a son!?


Hey, Mr. Hardin is back! Good to see you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is concerning. You are actually an Omega man....


Gotta call a spade a spade. Better him than me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

With all this talk of temps, it might be time for this...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> High income tax and high VAT is the killer. Basically half of what you earn is taxed away


Half?

Payroll taxes in Sweden are approx 33% so for every $100.00 your employer pays you - he has to pay an additional $33.00 in payroll taxes.

You don't want to do the math on how much the total taxation is in Sweden....

Apparently Denmark has now overtaken Sweden as the highest taxed country in Europe (the world?)

I am sure the Swedish politicians are currently formulating a plan on how to quickly regain the title....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is concerning. You are actually an Omega man....


Hahaha, I only have those two (well, not including a 1929 pocket watch I picked up in Prague).

I admit, I like the brand, or at least specific watches. Alternatively, I've only ever had pleasant experiences at boutiques. I'm about due for a service on my Spectre, so I guess we'll see how that goes, but I always step into a boutique when I see one (my local one in LA, frequently; the once in Chicago when I was in law school and made it down to Chi; a couple in London, when I lived there; Sydney when I was visiting; and Prague, when I went to see if they could authenticate/check out the pocket watch I picked up from a local, old watch store off the beat and path of the town center). I have never once had a bad experience, whether I was wearing an Omega or my Rolex, or no watch at all. Never had anyone peskily trying to sell to me (at least nothing overbearing) and never any pomp or pretentiousness.

Those constant experiences sold me, plus the fact that I do in enjoy at least a few of their watch offerings! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Might be looking hard at the PAM 574.
> 
> What, if any, discount can one expect to get at a boutique?


20%, unless it's a limited edition or a low production model


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That calls for a celebration!


You get a big like for the gif!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> High income tax and high VAT is the killer. Basically half of what you earn is taxed away


At least 1/2.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Gotta call a spade a spade. Better him than me.


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Half?
> 
> Payroll taxes in Sweden are approx 33% so for every $100.00 your employer pays you - he has to pay an additional $33.00 in payroll taxes.
> 
> ...


Okay, two thirds...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You get a big like for the gif!


Thanks. I can now use gif

Yay!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> At least 1/2.


That was what I meant but it's hit a raw nerve in bro jorge


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> With the bit of reading I've been doing on this lately, it seems that while not exactly the same, the 574 replaced the 512 as the base 42mm manual wind Radiomir. Both black dial but I think the main difference is the new one has greenish numbers/indices while the 512 has a beige color and movement went from 999 to 1000.


Trying to keep up with new Panerai models definitely is doing in my head! In addition to the white dial 655 with the P.4000 automatic movement like mine, there is also the black dial 620 priced the same as my 655. The black dial 574 has the P.1000 manual winding movement with a MSRP 3/4 that of the 620.

Since I rotate my watches every 2-3 days, I would be more inclined to go with the less expensive manual winding 574. HOWEVER, if you're planning to wear your Panerai for more than 2-3 days at a time, maybe better to go with a 620?

The main thing is for you not to rush into a decision without trying on several models. Unlike buying a Rolex SS sports model where an incorrect decision won't result in a significant loss should you decide it's not for you, that's not the case with Panerai. So my best advice is proceed slowly before making a decision.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That was what I meant but it's hit a raw nerve in bro jorge


Nah, not really ;-)

I'm just not big on excessive taxation....

It was worse in the 80's.....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't think you get any discounts from a boutique. They are supposed to maintain the image and brand value. Go AD if a discount is what you are after. Well, at least that is my experience in Australia....


That's my experience too. The Panerai Boutique in Dallas won't discount at all. Neither will the Omega Boutique in Dallas. However I would expect a 25% discount for either brand from an AD rather than a boutique.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Trying to keep up with new Panerai models definitely is doing in my head! In addition to the white dial 655 with the P.4000 automatic movement like mine, there is also the black dial 620 priced the same as my 655. The black dial 574 has the P.1000 manual winding movement with a MSRP 3/4 that of the 620.
> 
> Since I rotate my watches every 2-3 days, I would be more inclined to go with the less expensive manual winding 574. HOWEVER, if you're planning to wear your Panerai for more than 2-3 days at a time, maybe better to go with a 620?
> 
> The main thing is for you not to rush into a decision without trying on several models. Unlike buying a Rolex SS sports model where an incorrect decision won't result in a significant loss should you decide it's not for you, that's not the case with Panerai. So my best advice is proceed slowly before making a decision.


Great advise!

or buy a used 111/112 for $4K and not loose a cent when you sell it....

I thought about a 112, but for an additional $1K I could get a BNIB 914 with 8 years warranty


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> With all this talk of temps, it might be time for this...
> 
> View attachment 15369402


I really love the underboob thing. I can say this, right?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Not for everyone, and definitelt gaudy...an early birthday present to self...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I thought about a 112, but for an additional $1K I could get a BNIB 914 with 8 years warranty


No brainer!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey Gentlemen


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hahaha, I only have those two (well, not including a 1929 pocket watch I picked up in Prague).
> 
> I admit, I like the brand, or at least specific watches. Alternatively, I've only ever had pleasant experiences at boutiques. I'm about due for a service on my Spectre, so I guess we'll see how that goes, but I always step into a boutique when I see one (my local one in LA, frequently; the once in Chicago when I was in law school and made it down to Chi; a couple in London, when I lived there; Sydney when I was visiting; and Prague, when I went to see if they could authenticate/check out the pocket watch I picked up from a local, old watch store off the beat and path of the town center). I have never once had a bad experience, whether I was wearing an Omega or my Rolex, or no watch at all. Never had anyone peskily trying to sell to me (at least nothing overbearing) and never any pomp or pretentiousness.
> 
> ...


Compare that to your friendly Rolex AD and non Rolex owned boutiques ....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Not for everyone, and definitelt gaudy...an early birthday present to self...
> 
> View attachment 15369500


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> That's my experience too. The Panerai Boutique in Dallas won't discount at all. Neither will the Omega Boutique in Dallas. However I would expect a 25% discount for either brand from an AD rather than a boutique.


I've been able to score slight discounts from my local IWC and Omega boutiques, enough to cover tax. So course bigger discounts are available at ADs.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Compare that to your friendly Rolex AD and non Rolex owned boutiques ....


My AD is great (who I got my GMT Master II and Panerai from), but certain Rolex and other boutiques are so cold, or at least more obvious about being pretentious.

I will say, I've never had an issue with the RSC here in Los Angeles. And when I was living in London; the clasp on my bracelet broke and the RSC in central London took care of it quickly and efficiently (and they were very friendly).

Boutiques are hit and miss. When I was in central London, they were always cold and and pretentious, but the gentleman at the boutique in Heathrow took the time just to chat about watches. The boutique in Prague was also warm (maybe something about Prague? Haha). When I'm in Maui, there have been times where the advisers are friendly and warm, and other times when they're cold and disinterested.

I also don't go out of my way to go into boutiques very often, so maybe I've just been lucky with my Omega experience!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Not for everyone, and definitelt gaudy...an early birthday present to self...
> 
> View attachment 15369500


Is that a Datejustona?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Well the Pam should show up tomorrow but it's been a while since I strapped on the Dievas. Still a really fun piece.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Is that a Datejustona?


Definitely a dated look, no pun intended. But it is 16 years old.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Well the Pam should show up tomorrow but it's been a while since I strapped on the Dievas. Still a really fun piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big milestone tomorrow


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> My AD is great (who I got my GMT Master II and Panerai from), but certain Rolex and other boutiques are so cold, or at least more obvious about being pretentious.
> 
> I will say, I've never had an issue with the RSC here in Los Angeles. And when I was living in London; the clasp on my bracelet broke and the RSC in central London took care of it quickly and efficiently (and they were very friendly).
> 
> ...


I think you are right it is hit or miss . If you come in and say I want a Daytona a blnr and a sub they will escort you out but SoCal is a diff vibe all together .

The Rolex tourneau boutique in SF was nice to me yet awful to others coming in but it was all in the approach , bottom line they still had nothing to sell so thanks but no thanks. Went to tourbillon in SF super nice there too and there are a Omega AD . The O boutique here is nice at least the one time I went in and they seem to genuinely care but you also get zero discount so nice champagne and full price on a Omega no thanks . So what happens I just call toppers or timeless but for Rolex that's just harder all around


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Well the Pam should show up tomorrow but it's been a while since I strapped on the Dievas. Still a really fun piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like you are graduating from OoO tomorrow


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Like you are graduating from OoO tomorrow


or admission to hospital for addiction


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> or admission to hospital for addiction


Yeah I'll go with this. ^^^

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Not for everyone, and definitelt gaudy...an early birthday present to self...
> 
> View attachment 15369500


I like it!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Nah, not really ;-)
> 
> I'm just not big on excessive taxation....
> 
> It was worse in the 80's.....


LOL. It is like Australia. Half the country is working to feed the other half on welfare.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Well the Pam should show up tomorrow but it's been a while since I strapped on the Dievas. Still a really fun piece.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Looking forward to the wrist shots of your new watch, mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Like you are graduating from OoO tomorrow


Then, he will become an alumni.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey, I just saw a news article. Former Formula One driver totals his McLaren in Monaco. LOL. Just as well, this proves that he hasn't got what it takes to drive a Formula One car. He can't even drive a road car properly. Brother @Panerol Forte go give him some driving lessons please.

Here is the article. Former F1 racer Sutil 'destroys £900k McLaren' in Monaco but escapes unscathed

Tagging my friend Gun too @Gunnar_917


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey, I just saw a news article. Former Formula One driver totals his McLaren in Monaco. LOL. Just as well, this proves that he hasn't got what it takes to drive a Formula One car. He can't even drive a road car properly. Brother @Panerol Forte go give him some driving lessons please.
> 
> Here is the article. Former F1 racer Sutil 'destroys £900k McLaren' in Monaco but escapes unscathed
> 
> Tagging my friend Gun too @Gunnar_917


It looks like he did well to come out unscathed, probably apart from his next insurance bill.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It looks like he did well to come out unscathed, probably apart from his next insurance bill.


I am sure that he can afford it. While he is unscathed, I doubt his honour and reputation would be unscathed. He will forever be remembered for being a stupid driver on and off the race track. LOL.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Well the Pam should show up tomorrow but it's been a while since I strapped on the Dievas. Still a really fun piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome, I don't follow this thread as closely as I would like so I don't know what model you have incoming. I remember when you picked up the Dievas as a test run though. In my opinion Luminors have no business with a date function. Radiomirs never made sense with a screw down crown and hand wound movement, date or no. Submersibles are a modern iteration (and automatic) so in my book get a pass with the date function and moveable bezel. Wish I still had my 87....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey, I just saw a news article. Former Formula One driver totals his McLaren in Monaco. LOL. Just as well, this proves that he hasn't got what it takes to drive a Formula One car. He can't even drive a road car properly. Brother @Panerol Forte go give him some driving lessons please.
> 
> Here is the article. Former F1 racer Sutil 'destroys £900k McLaren' in Monaco but escapes unscathed
> 
> Tagging my friend Gun too @Gunnar_917


Oh he destroyed a Senna. That car will probably go down as another carrera Gt type mystical car. They either crash or spontaneously combust and burn to the ground. Mclaren probably should have scrapped that project. It's not like they needed to build a hyper car.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Spunwell said:


> This is awesome, I don't follow this thread as closely as I would like so I don't know what model you have incoming. I remember when you picked up the Dievas as a test run though. In my opinion Luminors have no business with a date function. Radiomirs never made sense with a screw down crown and hand wound movement, date or no. Submersibles are a modern iteration (and automatic) so in my book get a pass with the date function and moveable bezel. Wish I still had my 87....


Appreciate that. Bro SaMaster has that new blue submersible which is everything not Panerai but all kinds of awesome. I got a 572 coming. It's a pretty perfect model. 45mm micro-rotor so it's only 12mm thick sandwich dial and no date. Pretty perfect example for a radiomir. Wish this package was available in a luminor model but of course the Due has a snap back which just blows.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh he destroyed a Senna. That car will probably go down as another carrera Gt type mystical car. They either crash or spontaneously combust and burn to the ground. Mclaren probably should have scrapped that project. It's not like they needed to build a hyper car.
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


With his driving skills, he should have bought a FIAT and drive around like a retiree which is what he is, he is a retired Formula One driver.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Speaking of Adrian Sutil, I found a nice YouTube video to prove that he was a hopeless driver. Crashed his F1 car, crashed his road car. What more can I say?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Well the Pam should show up tomorrow but it's been a while since I strapped on the Dievas. Still a really fun piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the pics mate.

And i should say this " In your case , You wears the Panerai"


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I thought it was the taxes. OTH least your kids get to go to school.


Wait, that's Canada....


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Appreciate that. Bro SaMaster has that new blue submersible which is everything not Panerai but all kinds of awesome. I got a 572 coming. It's a pretty perfect model. 45mm micro-rotor so it's only 12mm thick sandwich dial and no date. Pretty perfect example for a radiomir. Wish this package was available in a luminor model but of course the Due has a snap back which just blows.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


572....man so sweet, automatic Rad and the micro rotor is just icing on the cake. Agreed dues are just.......well I don't know what they are but not for me. I can't pull off the 572's 45mm case with the longer lugs but wish I could, this one is so enticing. Looking forward to the new pics.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Well the Pam should show up tomorrow but it's been a while since I strapped on the Dievas. Still a really fun piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Cali dial!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


>


What is that on the floor? Did you chew up and spit out a pink bat?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have to say, I actually really like the details on this piece. It's gimmicky, but the movement and "carbon fiber" looks so good. I also like whatever that Swiss team's logo is. It does look cool.
> 
> I don't think it's upwards of $11k USD good, though
> 
> ...


I agree. I've never warmed to advertisement on watches or anything else. But if Omega decides to make a Snoopy Speedy this autumn I'm gonna be very tempted.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hodunkee got reamed several new orifices by a majority of the posters there. Gonna be a while before they sit down again...


Yeah it's been interesting reading 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Gotta say, for me, I cannot countenance any Bond edition watch, especially with "007" anywhere, or that stupid "Quantum of Solace" etched on the crystal. It's like being a kid and wearing "Bionic Man" sneakers. Snoopy thing is okay because it is NASA specific. And the Olympic ones are okay because the Olympics have widespread acceptance as a showcase of human (though sometimes artificially enhanced) achievement over decades.


Gotta say I agree with this 100%. My PO is the 'Quantum of Solace' version without the 007  and I remember the AD trying to sell me one at the time with all those references to the movie and even the 45mm version. Wisely I said no to both even though I would have gladly waited a year and bought the 42mm Liquid Metal version with red text which in my opinion is the greatest PO ever made.










By the way I'm still procrastinating about the Speedie. It just keeps calling out to me and soon I will not be able to resist.

Thought this was a well made review:


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, but that's not the point. The image of a nautical watch includes screw-down parts to make sure nothing gets pushed or opened accidentally. Omega used to have a 300 SM Pro chrono that had pushers designed to be safe underwater, but that's been off the market for a good while, too.


Omega's Seamaster Planet Ocean chronographs can be used while diving

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Half?
> 
> Payroll taxes in Sweden are approx 33% so for every $100.00 your employer pays you - he has to pay an additional $33.00 in payroll taxes.
> 
> ...


Total employers "tax" including health benefits comes to around 52%, then the employee pays on average 32-33% tax on their income but at a certain level it approaches almost 60%. But few complain about taxes as most are happy with the life style.

Of course if you are very wealthy you find ways not to pay tax.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Total employers "tax" including health benefits comes to around 52%, then the employee pays on average 32-33% tax on their income but at a certain level it approaches almost 60%. But few complain about taxes as most are happy with the life style.
> 
> Of course if you are very wealthy you find ways not to pay tax.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Godfrey

What makes this work is basically zero tolerance for corruption

Swedes are for the most part very hard working and honest

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Increased unicorn production?


There was a white DaytonaC listed for $28.5K on Chrono24 the other day. Makes the initial $17K grey market prices in the Fall of 2016 look like awesome deals. Yes, supply and demand sadly. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com





Looking back can be fun


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Increased unicorn production?
> 
> 
> There was a white DaytonaC listed for $28.5K on Chrono24 the other day. Makes the initial $17K grey market prices in the Fall of 2016 look like awesome deals. Yes, supply and demand sadly. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Looking at backs can be fun too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looking at backs can be fun too.


Casebacks? Or...
Well, take your pick.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Casebacks? Or...
> Well, take your pick.


Now, we're talking.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now, we're talking.


.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

You'll never guess what I just discovered: there are people that rent watches! *(note that Tim takes a shot at the H clock at the beginning of the video)*






This is an example of a watch rental website





Vyrent | Vyrent - Luxury Watches


Vyrent | Vyrent - Luxury Watches



www.vyrent.com





This is another one that charges membership like a club




__





Luxury Watch Rental For Men | Borrowed Time Watches, Borrowed Time Watch Company, Luxury Watch Sales, Watch Rental


Think of us an extension of your own personal collection; so whether you need a watch for an important meeting, black-tie event, special occasion, night out or just to wear something new and exciting, we are here to make it happen.




borrowedtimewatches.com





This is an article from the NYT








Want a Rolex or a Patek? Rent It (Published 2019)


Despite the failure of one pioneer in the field, watch clubs are expanding in locations from Paris to Singapore.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> You'll never guess what I just discovered: there are people that rent watches! *(note that Tim takes a shot at the H clock at the beginning of the video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. There are clubs and memberships groups to rent just about anything now.


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

This is one of those ideas I would have seen on Shark Tank and said, "No freakin' way." Apparently I would have been wrong, again.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> You'll never guess what I just discovered: there are people that rent watches! *(note that Tim takes a shot at the H clock at the beginning of the video)*


Why is Mosso wearing a mask when there is no one else in the room?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What is that on the floor? Did you chew up and spit out a pink bat?


Between baby girl and that stupid kitten there's no telling.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You'll never guess what I just discovered: there are people that rent watches! *(note that Tim takes a shot at the H clock at the beginning of the video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I'm not surprised, I had no idea. I do know that women can rent expensive purses though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Increased unicorn production?
> 
> 
> There was a white DaytonaC listed for $28.5K on Chrono24 the other day. Makes the initial $17K grey market prices in the Fall of 2016 look like awesome deals. Yes, supply and demand sadly. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


I like looking at backs too...










Oh you meant looking back... sounds like something I may have wrote.

Edit: It was something I wrote! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> You'll never guess what I just discovered: there are people that rent watches! *(note that Tim takes a shot at the H clock at the beginning of the video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can rent just about anything these days. Another one is Watch Gang, which often gets confused with LA Watch Gang, a local watch enthusiast club similar to RedBar.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Omega's Seamaster Planet Ocean chronographs can be used while diving
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Right, so it'd make more sense to have this special edition boat racing watch done as a Planet *Ocean* and not a *Moon*watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Right, so it'd make more sense to have this special edition boat racing watch done as a Planet *Ocean* and not a *Moon*watch.


Maybe start a thread asking?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still sweltering here...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Right, so it'd make more sense to have this special edition boat racing watch done as a Planet *Ocean* and not a *Moon*watch.


What I like about the Omega pushers, that look like screw down pushers but aren't, is that they are easily removed to change the seals, i.e. no need to open the case.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Well it looks like it may be more difficult than I expected to try on a 42mm Radiomir, at least the ones I’m interested in. The boutique has none but will be getting the PAM 1144 in the middle of August. One AD has a NOS PAM 338, but it has the wire lugs and isn’t it a bit thicker than the 574 and 1144? I’ve got one more AD to call.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Well it looks like it may be more difficult than I expected to try on a 42mm Radiomir, at least the ones I'm interested in. The boutique has none but will be getting the PAM 1144 in the middle of August. One AD has a NOS PAM 338, but it has the wire lugs and isn't it a bit thicker than the 574 and 1144? I've got one more AD to call.


Since I don't know crap about Panerai here is my advice


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Since I don't know crap about Panerai here is my advice


I'm trying to dig up some info on it. I'm not sure it's that much thicker, if at all, than the current models, and it's got a titanium case...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Since I don't know crap about Panerai here is my advice


That's my advice too


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today I picked up my car from Krakow. 

Due to the detected foreign body in the car, I had to pay for the Mercedes Live package, i.e. towing, diagnostics and replacement car. 

With the chip, I traveled the road to Krakow in 5.22 hours, average speed 86 km / h and fuel consumption at the level of 9.0l / 100km (highway speed at 150 ~ 170km / h, including two huge traffic jams). On the way back, without the chip (the car was to be delivered free of charge on a tow truck, but due to the finding of the chip, the Mercedes headquarters refused to settle the service with the service as well. The service requested 600 $ extra for this service, so I picked it up personally) 4.01h, with an average speed of 117km / h, fuel consumption of 10.4l / 100km at a similar motorway speed.

The car, of course, is not so dynamic anymore. I have to do something about it.

The advantages of the chip: more power, better acceleration and less fuel consumption.

Cons: story as described previously.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> You'll never guess what I just discovered: there are people that rent watches! *(note that Tim takes a shot at the H clock at the beginning of the video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a group that operates out of F2 that unitentionally outed itself last year. I don't think they explicitly rent watches, as I (perhaps incorrectly) recall, they buy and rotate among the group.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Today I picked up my car from Krakow. *Due to the detected foreign body in the car*, I had to pay for the Mercedes Live package, i.e. towing, diagnostics and replacement car.
> .


An alien in your car engine?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> An alien in your car engine?


undocumented immigrant


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> An alien in your car engine?


The ****ing Mansory chip that stuck the driver and ended the warranty two years ago.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> undocumented immigrant


And dead, too.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> There's a group that operates out of F2 that unitentionally outed itself last year. I don't think they explicitly rent watches, as I (perhaps incorrectly) recall, they buy and rotate among the group.


Isn't it the first step before wife swapping?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Well it looks like it may be more difficult than I expected to try on a 42mm Radiomir, at least the ones I'm interested in. The boutique has none but will be getting the PAM 1144 in the middle of August. One AD has a NOS PAM 338, but it has the wire lugs and isn't it a bit thicker than the 574 and 1144? I've got one more AD to call.


Pls lets us know how it goes mate and dont forget to take wrist shots.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> The ****ing Mansory chip that stuck the driver and ended the warranty two years ago.


Maybe you shouldn't put an Iranian chip in your car


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Isn't it the first step before wife swapping?


High end watch on their wrist (for now), zero in savings.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Money shot first. Pretty impressive.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Money shot first. Pretty impressive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Congrats Big Al! and it came fully charged


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Maybe you shouldn't put an Iranian chip in your car


Are you serious about Mansory, did you just give it up?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Isn't it the first step before wife swapping?


It's not quite as bad, but definitely more than bad enough. If I'm going to invest in community property, I'll stick to a community of two with a well-established legal framework.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> Money shot first. Pretty impressive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice but you hardly see anything!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Money shot first. Pretty impressive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Very nice! Congrats!!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Are you serious about Mansory, did you just give it up?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Initial thoughts. Large and lots of wrist presence. Super comfortable and fits my arm wonderfully. Unless you have a large wrist or just a flat wide wrist, it's gonna be big. I understand now why the 42mm option is available for normal wrists.

I'm pretty damm stoked and loving it. Strap is in pretty ok shape and I brought some other straps with me tonight to play with at work. I'm glad I decided on this model. Even with the speck in the crystal, it was a hell of a deal under $5k.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Maybe you shouldn't put an Iranian chip in your car


Exercise Prophet14 love these guys


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter











Fire in the hole


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Initial thoughts. Large and lots of wrist presence. Super comfortable and fits my arm wonderfully. Unless you have a large wrist or just a flat wide wrist, it's gonna be big. I understand now why the 42mm option is available for normal wrists.
> 
> I'm pretty damm stoked and loving it. Strap is in pretty ok shape and I brought some other straps with me tonight to play with at work. I'm glad I decided on this model. Even with the speck in the crystal, it was a hell of a deal under $5k.
> 
> ...


Got to work on your photographic skills or get new glasses because every pic is blurry mate


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Initial thoughts. Large and lots of wrist presence. Super comfortable and fits my arm wonderfully. Unless you have a large wrist or just a flat wide wrist, it's gonna be big. I understand now why the 42mm option is available for normal wrists.
> 
> I'm pretty damm stoked and loving it. Strap is in pretty ok shape and I brought some other straps with me tonight to play with at work. I'm glad I decided on this model. Even with the speck in the crystal, it was a hell of a deal under $5k.
> 
> ...


VERY happy to see this on you! Congrats. Love that micro rotor. This is the 45mm, right?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Got to work on your photographic skills or get new glasses because every pic is blurry mate





Sappie66 said:


> VERY happy to see this on you! Congrats. Love that micro rotor. This is the 45mm, right?


Sorry about pic quality. I just snapped a few with my phone. Will try and do better maybe tonight.

Yes 45mm.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Big Congrats Big Al, 

It has been a somewhat lengthy journey for you so it must feel great to finally get the piece that you wanted!

It looks great on wrist and <$5K is a super deal!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Money shot first. Pretty impressive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Woah, now that's what I call a f'ing epic first money shot. I love Panerai's lume, especially from their sandwich dials. Congrats Al!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

My PAM 914 got stuck an extra day in Florida but is now in Greensboro NC so should be incoming tomorrow....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Initial thoughts. Large and lots of wrist presence. Super comfortable and fits my arm wonderfully. Unless you have a large wrist or just a flat wide wrist, it's gonna be big. I understand now why the 42mm option is available for normal wrists.
> 
> I'm pretty damm stoked and loving it. Strap is in pretty ok shape and I brought some other straps with me tonight to play with at work. I'm glad I decided on this model. Even with the speck in the crystal, it was a hell of a deal under $5k.
> 
> ...


Looks great on your wrist. Now you're a Paneristi 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Big Congrats Big Al,
> 
> It has been a somewhat lengthy journey for you so it must feel great to finally get the piece that you wanted!
> 
> It looks great on wrist and <$5K is a super deal!


Godfrey

forgot to say: nice strap ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Initial thoughts. Large and lots of wrist presence. Super comfortable and fits my arm wonderfully. Unless you have a large wrist or just a flat wide wrist, it's gonna be big. I understand now why the 42mm option is available for normal wrists.
> 
> I'm pretty damm stoked and loving it. Strap is in pretty ok shape and I brought some other straps with me tonight to play with at work. I'm glad I decided on this model. Even with the speck in the crystal, it was a hell of a deal under $5k.
> 
> ...


I hadn't really looked at Panerai before, but I think you've helped me narrow it down to the exact watch I'd want. I'd also try the 42mm myself, but your 45 would probably be fine for me, too, and more "correct" for a Panerai. I wish their automatics came with a California dial, but that's kinda a side project and not as central to the brand identity.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> VERY happy to see this on you! Congrats. Love that micro rotor. This is the 45mm, right?


x10


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I hadn't really looked at Panerai before, but I think you've helped me narrow it down to the exact watch I'd want. I'd also try the 42mm myself, but your 45 would probably be fine for me, too, and more "correct" for a Panerai. I wish their automatics came with a California dial, but that's kinda a side project and not as central to the brand identity.


I was able to try the 47mm version on in NY and honestly it wasn't much different in fit. Just had a date and manual wind. The 42 would be pretty similar also and still have great presence. I'm anxious to see it on more casual straps. Hopefully I'll get time to try that out tonight.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> The ****ing Mansory chip that stuck the driver and ended the warranty two years ago.


LOL. Understood. I was pulling your leg.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Isn't it the first step before wife swapping?


Umm... 

Now that you put it this way....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Money shot first. Pretty impressive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice 

Congrats!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Initial thoughts. Large and lots of wrist presence. Super comfortable and fits my arm wonderfully. Unless you have a large wrist or just a flat wide wrist, it's gonna be big. I understand now why the 42mm option is available for normal wrists.
> 
> I'm pretty damm stoked and loving it. Strap is in pretty ok shape and I brought some other straps with me tonight to play with at work. I'm glad I decided on this model. Even with the speck in the crystal, it was a hell of a deal under $5k.
> 
> ...


That is a proper reveal. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Yeah, it think it looks good on you. Definitely a good buy and a keeper.

Shown it to you wife yet? She said anything?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Money shot first. Pretty impressive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Finally!! Wrist shots?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Finally!! Wrist shots?


Keep on reading...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Initial thoughts. Large and lots of wrist presence. Super comfortable and fits my arm wonderfully. Unless you have a large wrist or just a flat wide wrist, it's gonna be big. I understand now why the 42mm option is available for normal wrists.
> 
> I'm pretty damm stoked and loving it. Strap is in pretty ok shape and I brought some other straps with me tonight to play with at work. I'm glad I decided on this model. Even with the speck in the crystal, it was a hell of a deal under $5k.
> 
> ...


#againneverreadahead

You did good. Well done!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> #againneverreadahead
> 
> You did good. Well done!!




















Knowing your 572 was arriving today, I decided to wear my 655 to illustrate how a 42mm Radiomir 1940 fits on a scrawny, sparrow wrist.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> An alien in your car engine?


We have alien DNA in our drugs here...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is a proper reveal. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Yeah, it think it looks good on you. Definitely a good buy and a keeper.
> 
> Shown it to you wife yet? She said anything?


No but I did let her know I bought it. Came in right before I left for work.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Knowing your 572 was arriving today, I decided to wear my 655 to illustrate how a 42mm Radiomir 1940 fits on a scrawny, sparrow wrist.


That 655 is great! The white dial is pretty tempting.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> That 655 is great! The white dial is pretty tempting.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


There's also this white dial... Just sayin'.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There's also this white dial... Just sayin'.
> 
> View attachment 15371322


At one time I owned an Explorer II Polar just look like yours and JMAN's that wears similarly to my PAM655.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There's also this white dial... Just sayin'.
> 
> View attachment 15371322


The black dial is on my list for maybe next year depending if there's a redesign of it. Only other watch of considerable money I want right now.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Why is Mosso wearing a mask when there is no one else in the room?


Because he is on the spectrum.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It works reasonably well in a casual setting.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Sorry about pic quality. I just snapped a few with my phone. Will try and do better maybe tonight.
> 
> Yes 45mm.
> 
> ...


Get those shakes under control


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> My PAM 914 got stuck an extra day in Florida but is now in Greensboro NC so should be incoming tomorrow....


What's a PAM 914?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Get those shakes under control


Let's try this. Unfortunately I thought my extra straps were 24mm. Nope 26 so gotta order straps. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So apparently it's not my phone but the transfer to crapatalk. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's try this. Unfortunately I thought my extra straps were 24mm. Nope 26 so gotta order straps. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


K get your a&& to Nashville and I will take pics cuz my man they are still blurry ....but better and the watch Looks great on you .
Long time coming so congrats , big milestone


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> So apparently it's not my phone but the transfer to crapatalk.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yup you need to pay up if you want good resolution pics unless you go desktop


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Initial thoughts. Large and lots of wrist presence. Super comfortable and fits my arm wonderfully. Unless you have a large wrist or just a flat wide wrist, it's gonna be big. I understand now why the 42mm option is available for normal wrists.
> 
> I'm pretty damm stoked and loving it. Strap is in pretty ok shape and I brought some other straps with me tonight to play with at work. I'm glad I decided on this model. Even with the speck in the crystal, it was a hell of a deal under $5k.
> 
> ...


Huge congrats man! It looks great, one of the best of the newer PAMs. I wore my 911 today after seeing your post last night.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's try this. Unfortunately I thought my extra straps were 24mm. Nope 26 so gotta order straps. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


classy


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's try this. Unfortunately I thought my extra straps were 24mm. Nope 26 so gotta order straps. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Be careful when ordering to specify that the buckle is 22mm


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> K get your a&& to Nashville and I will take pics cuz my man they are still blurry ....but better and the watch Looks great on you .
> Long time coming so congrats , big milestone


Experiment with posting a screenshot.

















Well crapatalk sucks. Or this cheap iPhone sucks. Lol
OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Huge congrats man! It looks great, one of the best of the newer PAMs. I wore my 911 today after seeing your post last night.


Spunitlikeyoushould how big is your wrist ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> So apparently it's not my phone but the transfer to crapatalk.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Either way you have earned it , yes you have, the one and only MOP award










No less pushed by a dog 
So there is our newest MOP member


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Initial thoughts. Large and lots of wrist presence. Super comfortable and fits my arm wonderfully. Unless you have a large wrist or just a flat wide wrist, it's gonna be big. I understand now why the 42mm option is available for normal wrists.
> 
> I'm pretty damm stoked and loving it. Strap is in pretty ok shape and I brought some other straps with me tonight to play with at work. I'm glad I decided on this model. Even with the speck in the crystal, it was a hell of a deal under $5k.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.. Really glad that you liked it..

So its 42 for me ....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> What's a PAM 914?


Watch


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's try this. Unfortunately I thought my extra straps were 24mm. Nope 26 so gotta order straps. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Looking real good!!!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's try this. Unfortunately I thought my extra straps were 24mm. Nope 26 so gotta order straps. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I like that! Solid Pam, classy af 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> It works reasonably well in a casual setting.


I say you pull it off, but that's a sharp piece in any setting 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> That 655 is great! The white dial is pretty tempting.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


White panerai have been on my bucket list for ages.. one day!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> The black dial is on my list for maybe next year depending if there's a redesign of it. Only other watch of considerable money I want right now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That, the Explorer II will be the only watch you will need


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It works reasonably well in a casual setting.


Wow, never knew the GO looked so thick from the side view.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I hadn't really looked at Panerai before, but I think you've helped me narrow it down to the exact watch I'd want. I'd also try the 42mm myself, but your 45 would probably be fine for me, too, and more "correct" for a Panerai. I wish their automatics came with a California dial, but that's kinda a side project and not as central to the brand identity.


I'm a recent convert to the thinner cases and 42. Panerai is Stallones choice, big statement.. but a 42 is going to get worn more. I don't even wear my 45.5XL PO 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Spunitlikeyoushould how big is your wrist ?


My wrist is 6 7/8". This is of course the 44mm Luminor and it wears especially nice with the solid case back keeping it nice and thin.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow, never knew the GO looked so thick from the side view.


That's why I like it. Thin and overly simple dress watches (so far) have left me wanting.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Spunwell said:


> My wrist is 6 7/8". This is of course the 44mm Luminor and it wears especially nice with the solid case back keeping it nice and thin.


That is the correct size for you!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Watch


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Spunitlikeyoushould how big is your wrist ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Would the Panerai experts/gurus mind sharing your thoughts on the 42mm Radiomir PAM 338? I mentioned earlier in the day that an AD near me apparently has one NOS.

I haven't gone to see it yet but I've been reading up on it throughout the day and it seems at least a little interesting. I have learned that it's titanium, has the wire lugs, was a limited edition - produced for one year it seems (maybe 700 total), and has a P999 movement, which I guess was called in-house but is actually only pseudo in-house. Also, it seems to be just as thin as the current 42mm Rads. Thoughts?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> K get your a&& to Nashville and I will take pics cuz my man they are still blurry ....but better and the watch Looks great on you .
> Long time coming so congrats , big milestone





AL9C1 said:


> So apparently it's not my phone but the transfer to crapatalk.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Very nice PAM incoming and unveiling, photos are so blurry looks like it never "unveiled"?

sucky photos has nothing to do with crapatalk... I'm suspecting dirty camera lens. Photos were out of focus.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Would the Panerai experts/gurus mind sharing your thoughts on the 42mm Radiomir PAM 338? I mentioned earlier in the day that an AD near me apparently has one NOS.
> 
> I haven't gone to see it yet but I've been reading up on it throughout the day and it seems at least a little interesting. I have learned that it's titanium, has the wire lugs, was a limited edition - produced for one year it seems (maybe 700 total), and has a P999 movement, which I guess was called in-house but is actually only pseudo in-house. Also, it seems to be just as thin as the current 42mm Rads. Thoughts?


Not a guru so my thoughts are very simple:

Looks mighty fine! And a good size too. Simple and clean like a Pam should.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Very nice PAM incoming and unveiling, photos are so blurry looks like it never "unveiled"?
> 
> sucky photos has nothing to do with crapatalk... I'm suspecting dirty camera lens. Photos were out of focus.


Does it have anything to do with the crapatalk pic size options? I'm gonna have to upgrade from this free membership. Lol. I usually just choose the small option because original size needs the upgrade. This is medium. Let's see.








Oooooh dang I think it was pic size options. Do I gotta redo the reveal?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Does it have anything to do with the crapatalk pic size options? I'm gonna have to upgrade from this free membership. Lol. I usually just choose the small option because original size needs the upgrade. This is medium. Let's see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My eyes are getting older but looks good to me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Does it have anything to do with the crapatalk pic size options? I'm gonna have to upgrade from this free membership. Lol. I usually just choose the small option because original size needs the upgrade. This is medium. Let's see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks much better!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Does it have anything to do with the crapatalk pic size options? I'm gonna have to upgrade from this free membership. Lol. I usually just choose the small option because original size needs the upgrade. This is medium. Let's see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That looks much better!


Dammit I screwed up the reveal! Glad I figured that one out though. 
This is a tough watch to shoot though. Domed crystal and all kinds of angles almost no way not to get reflections.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Dammit I screwed up the reveal! Glad I figured that one out though.
> This is a tough watch to shoot though. Domed crystal and all kinds of angles almost no way not to get reflections.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No way to avoid reflections on a domed crystal, but there's one way to get around it without using artificial light source.

If you have a dark/black wall (if not hang a black t-shirt up on a wall), move your wrist/watch close enough to it so the crystal is reflecting nothing but the black.

This way you'll still have "reflection" on the crystal but it won't show on the photos as the reflection is blacked out.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> No way to avoid reflections on a domed crystal, but there's one way to get around it without using artificial light source.
> 
> If you have a dark/black wall (if not hang a black t-shirt up on a wall), move your wrist/watch close enough to it so the crystal is reflecting nothing but the black.
> 
> This way you'll still have "reflection" on the crystal but it won't show on the photos as the reflection is blacked out.


...or you can hire a good photographer; I incidentally know one


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Would the Panerai experts/gurus mind sharing your thoughts on the 42mm Radiomir PAM 338? I mentioned earlier in the day that an AD near me apparently has one NOS.
> 
> I haven't gone to see it yet but I've been reading up on it throughout the day and it seems at least a little interesting. I have learned that it's titanium, has the wire lugs, was a limited edition - produced for one year it seems (maybe 700 total), and has a P999 movement, which I guess was called in-house but is actually only pseudo in-house. Also, it seems to be just as thin as the current 42mm Rads. Thoughts?


Well Kiwi, I am no expert per se, but I can tell you the following:

PAM338 was not a limited edition, it was produced for 5 years, from 2010 to 2014, so we are talking several thousands.

Usually, Panerai movements that start with OP are not in-house, and those that start with P are in-house, with the exception of P.900, P.999, and P.999/1, which is the one in PAM338. It's based on the Piaget 838P and has a PR of 60HR










Yes, it's a thin watch, the Piaget movement is that of the Piaget Altiplano Small Seconds 40

My thoughts:

the Radiomir line, with their wire lugs have an advantage and a disatvantage, they can wear easily on smaller wrists due to their wire lugs, but those wire lugs are tricky when changing straps and those small screws can damage easily after repeated strap changes. Also, Radiomir is Panerai's true retro line, and the one with the least wrist presence, so you must really love that retro look if you want to get one, otherwise you'd better steer towards the other lines.

This NOS PAM338 is between 7 and 11 years old, and unless the AD is willing to give you a super deal and throw in a full service and a new warranty, I'll pass.

Edit: I can't see the PAM number in the picture, it should start with one of those letters

M 2010
N 2011
O 2912
P 2013
Q 2014

P.S.: a good thing about Panerai is that it's relatively easy to figure out the production quantity of each model once discontinued. Every PAM have a regular case serial number and a model specific serial. The model specific serial starts with an alphabet letter followed by the number of the watch out of the planned production number for the year X (X0000/0000). The yearly production number of a same model varies according to their sales predictions, so, in order to evaluate the maximum production number of a specific model, you have to add up the individual production numbers of each year of production of said model, in PAM338 case, it would be M,N,O,P,Q. The way to do it, if it's important for someone is to look at back case pictures of those watches on the internet and finding the numbers associated with each letter; tons of fun


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's try this. Unfortunately I thought my extra straps were 24mm. Nope 26 so gotta order straps. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Is the microrotor platinum?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Learning a lot about Panerai. Like the cyclops on a Rolex or He on an Omega they are easily identified by case style and crown guard and indicate that the wearer has an interest in watches.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is the microrotor platinum?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It's tungsten alloy


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is the microrotor platinum?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I thought it was tungsten but I'm really not positive. The gold version has a gold rotor. Gonna have to research that a bit. 
NRA. Thanks PF

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Really makes me wonder why the Luminor Due doesn’t have a screw down case back. You could take my case and throw on the luminor crown guard and have a proper Panerai. There’s less than 2mm difference so thickness is really not an issue. I hope they see the error of their ways and revamp the Due. Would be an epic Watch with minimal retooling. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That's why I like it. Thin have left me wanting.


That's what she said too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well Kiwi, I am no expert per se, but I can tell you the following:
> 
> PAM338 was not a limited edition, it was produced for 5 years, from 2010 to 2014, so we are talking several thousands.
> 
> ...


And you say that you are not an expert on all things Panerai?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And you say that you are not an expert on all things Panerai?


Let's say I am a Panerai amateur  I edited my post with some extra informations


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Tell you what guys. I still really like big blue. I may look into upgrading him if I can find a better blue diver but it's a great look.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gonna be a good day...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's say I am a Panerai amateur  I edited my post with some extra informations


Nawhhh... You are too modest, mate.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gonna be a good day...
> 
> View attachment 15371887


Three hours and eleven minutes to go...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Does it have anything to do with the crapatalk pic size options? I'm gonna have to upgrade from this free membership. Lol. I usually just choose the small option because original size needs the upgrade. This is medium. Let's see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gonna be a good day...
> 
> View attachment 15371887


The greatest hits of Tim McGraw on the way ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gonna be a good day...
> 
> View attachment 15371887


One hour thirty six minutes to go


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> The greatest hits of Tim McGraw on the way ?


Lady Linda...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gonna be a good day...
> 
> View attachment 15371887


it is indeed going to be a good one...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gonna be a good day...
> 
> View attachment 15371887


Ok, you've been playing with your new Rolex for six minutes, are you going to show us?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well Kiwi, I am no expert per se, but I can tell you the following:
> 
> PAM338 was not a limited edition, it was produced for 5 years, from 2010 to 2014, so we are talking several thousands.
> 
> ...


Thanks PF! I'm really glad I asked. There's definitely some questionable info out there. I was looking at threads back as far as 2009-2010, so maybe some people did think this would be limited at that time? Who knows.

The pics I posted were not of the actual watch, just some off the internet as an example. They did not tell me what series it was. I hope to take a look at it today, I just wish I could compare it side by side to a 574, or other model with lugs. I would prefer a pure in house movement but still curious if the wire lugs might be a better fit for my wrist.

They did tell me the current, I'm sure retail, price is around $7500. I'm guessing a super deal in this would be sub $5k? Since it's an AD and it's a brand new watch, it should still get a full warranty from date of sale, no? Then due to age, might it qualify for a service under that warranty? Just thinking. 

Thanks again. I'll report back once I have a look.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, you've been playing with your new Rolex for six minutes, are you going to show us?


Been running around today, so haven't really had a chance to take a close look but here's a Q&D in the meantime...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been running around today, so haven't really had a chance to take a close look but here's a Q&D in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 15372296


Looks awesome


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Have you guys checked out the new Panerai Natos? CAD$310! Figures.

Just ordered 3 24mm Natos from Blushark. Buy 2, get one free. Buy 3, get 2 free.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been running around today, so haven't really had a chance to take a close look but here's a Q&D in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 15372296


Nice


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been running around today, so haven't really had a chance to take a close look but here's a Q&D in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 15372296


Congrats on the new arrival!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been running around today, so haven't really had a chance to take a close look but here's a Q&D in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 15372296


So now you've got two egged twins, or siblings with two fathers

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been running around today, so haven't really had a chance to take a close look but here's a Q&D in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 15372296


stunning!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Have you guys checked out the new Panerai Natos? CAD$310! Figures.
> 
> Just ordered 3 24mm Natos from Blushark. Buy 2, get one free. Buy 3, get 2 free.


Blusharks are good, very well made. I have a bunch and also take advantage of the Buy3Get2.

I do wish that they were about 20 mm llonger (TWSS)....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Man it now comes in blue AND in baby size 39.5mm for me and 59


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> So now you've got two egged twins, or *siblings with two fathers*
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Reminds me of an old joke...

Teenage girls confesses to her parents that she's pregnant.

Her father asks, "Who's the father?"

Daughter: "I'm not sure but I have it narrowed down to the football team and the school band."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Under the category of "no good deed goes unpunished" there's this.

Things have gone way too far on this nonsense. Sheesh.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

INCOMING


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Man it now comes in blue AND in baby size 39.5mm for me and 59


It's a flat four!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Man it now comes in blue AND in baby size 39.5mm for me and 59


I could get on with that!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been running around today, so haven't really had a chance to take a close look but here's a Q&D in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 15372296


Well done BSF, you now have a nice pair (is it still politically correct to talk about pairs on OoO? )


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been running around today, so haven't really had a chance to take a close look but here's a Q&D in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 15372296


Nice, guess now we can't tell you to "grow a pair" as you already got a pair!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well done BSF, you now have a nice pair (is it still politically correct to talk about pairs on OoO? )


See my post right after yours posted at almost exactly the same time.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15372416
> 
> View attachment 15372417
> 
> ...


Looks good on you. 
A side note - I'm pretty darn sure you can wear the P01 with wrist to spare.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15372416
> 
> View attachment 15372417
> 
> ...


Congats, great watch!

P.S.: hide the serial numbers, you dont want those numbers used by fakers


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congats, great watch!
> 
> P.S.: hide the serial numbers, you dont want those numbers used by fakers


PF,

Thought about that just as I saw your post,

Done.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I could get on with that!


Now we take it easy, three incomings in two days is enough, we don't want anyone to give us the evil eye


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15372417
> 
> View attachment 15372432
> 
> View attachment 15372419


So are we all going to have to get a Pam now? 
What's discount?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

If I get another Pam, which will not be soon, it would be the Pam 00775 - Luminor Base Logo, white dial -- the least expensive white dial Luminor. My reasoning is because they all look alike. The expensive Luminors look like the cheap Luminors. Given that the main thing for me about Panerai is the overall look, it would not make sense to spend up to double for a watch with the same overall look. Hence my choice of the 005.

Does anyone else approach Panerai like this?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15372417
> 
> View attachment 15372432
> 
> View attachment 15372419


Looks great!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> If I get another Pam, which will not be soon, it would be the Pam 00775 - Luminor Base Logo, white dial -- the least expensive white dial Luminor. My reasoning is because they all look alike. The expensive Luminors look like the cheap Luminors. Given that the main thing for me about Panerai is the overall look, it would not make sense to spend up to double for a watch with the same overall look. Hence my choice of the 005.
> 
> Does anyone else approach Panerai like this?


Godfrey

So only a white dial would do. Would make absolutely no sense to get another black dial Pam.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15372417
> 
> View attachment 15372432
> 
> View attachment 15372419


Congrats man!!! Looks good on you!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> If I get another Pam, which will not be soon, it would be the Pam 00775 - Luminor Base Logo, white dial -- the least expensive white dial Luminor. My reasoning is because they all look alike. The expensive Luminors look like the cheap Luminors. Given that the main thing for me about Panerai is the overall look, it would not make sense to spend up to double for a watch with the same overall look. Hence my choice of the 005.
> 
> Does anyone else approach Panerai like this?


I think I do.

I gravitate towards the base models and think less is more when it comes to PAM i.e. no date, no GMT, no power reserve indicators on dial etc.

Now, the size is not exactly less is more....

Hence I now own a 183 and a 914...

If I ever get another one, which is unlikely, I would consider Big Al's 1940 Radiomir 572 , a Luminor 372 (cool but 47 mm) or maybe a submersible.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I just registered her with Panerai Pam.Guard for the 8 years extended warranty


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> *So are we all going to have to get a Pam now*?
> What's discount?


I think that would be appropriate ;-)

I got mine for about 20% off.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15372417
> 
> View attachment 15372432
> 
> View attachment 15372419


Bro! That's really sharp. I gotta get me a strap like that too. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

All this talk or Panerai... had to throw this on!

Also pictured, my light-up work from home keyboard 

The photo is saved as a "loop" Live Photo on my iPhone, but it doesn't look like that translated when uploading to Tapatalk...

How do you guys post gifs?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congats, great watch!
> 
> P.S.: hide the serial numbers, you dont want those numbers used by fakers


I've seen that done a lot. What happens if they fake a serial number? I believe the serials are pretty consecutive also so I'm sure they can figure a fake serial out. Just wondering what's the angle of the counterfeiters if they get a true serial number?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15372417
> 
> View attachment 15372432
> 
> View attachment 15372419


But you have a big paw.
And this PAM is first class, congrats!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> All this talk or Panerai... had to throw this on!
> 
> Also pictured, my light-up work from home keyboard
> 
> ...


A Pride keyboard? ;-)

Nice PAM, dude!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> If I get another Pam, which will not be soon, it would be the Pam 00775 - Luminor Base Logo, white dial -- the least expensive white dial Luminor. My reasoning is because they all look alike. The expensive Luminors look like the cheap Luminors. Given that the main thing for me about Panerai is the overall look, it would not make sense to spend up to double for a watch with the same overall look. Hence my choice of the 005.
> 
> Does anyone else approach Panerai like this?


For a white dial I definitely agree. And I have also checked out the White luminor base. For a black dial I really want it to be sandwich dial. Since the painted dial fonts are even the same style, makes no sense not to get the sandwich. That's also a reason I really dig the Due. The Dial on the Due is bad arse if you really look at it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Bro! That's really sharp. I gotta get me a strap like that too.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It is the OEM strap, I like it.

If you are a bit frugal like me, I would recommend:

Istrap

I have 3-4 of them in both 24 and 26 mm.

Obviously not the quality of Panerai OEM strap but for 18 bucks they are dang good.

They may not be quite long enough (125/75) for you, they are just barely long enough for my wrist.

I see that there is a long version in the 24 mm now (140/85) , that should do it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks PF! I'm really glad I asked. There's definitely some questionable info out there. I was looking at threads back as far as 2009-2010, so maybe some people did think this would be limited at that time? Who knows.
> 
> The pics I posted were not of the actual watch, just some off the internet as an example. They did not tell me what series it was. I hope to take a look at it today, I just wish I could compare it side by side to a 574, or other model with lugs. I would prefer a pure in house movement but still curious if the wire lugs might be a better fit for my wrist.
> 
> ...


Yes, it would be a super deal sub $5K, and it should get a full warranty from date of sale if sold brand new at an AD. The service though would be to the discretion of the AD, unless it's not keeping the time mentioned in the COSC report in the booklet. I would personally favor the 574, it has a far better in-house movement, 72HR PR instead of 60, is 0.5mm thinner at 11mm, and still in production, so you get a late model production watch. Also, 574 is more versatile, depending on the strap, you can wear it with a suit or very casual. Last but not least, 574 is MSRP 7600$, with 20% off you should get it for $6K. Below is a picture of both movements, note the difference between the balance bridges, and the general execution of the P.1000 that is typical Panerai style










I usually look at videos if I don't have the watches at hand since I have a better perspective than pictures


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

a bonus with the 914 over the 111/112 is thickness.

I had read some reviews that the 914/915 (and 510/560) would be thinner than the 111/112 but it was not definitive and no actual dimensions were provided.

Now, I measured the 914 at 13.7 mm. the 111/112 are 15.1 mm

Makes a difference.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> A Pride keyboard? ;-)
> 
> Nice PAM, dude!


Haha

When all of the shutdown orders began and we went work from home, Best Buy was completely out of any and all keyboard except for gaming keyboard. It's honestly pretty good for work, and I _can_ turn off the lights

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> For a white dial I definitely agree. And I have also checked out the White luminor base. For a black dial I really want it to be sandwich dial. Since the painted dial fonts are even the same style, makes no sense not to get the sandwich. That's also a reason I really dig the Due. *The Dial on the Due is bad arse if you really look at it*.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big AL, forget about the Due; don't even mention the Due, it's not a PAM, it's a lame attempt to create a lady's line without openly advertising it as such.
Just look at the strap changing system, even this has been designed for women (and of course, presented by a woman)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha
> 
> When all of the shutdown orders began and we went work from home, Best Buy was completely out of any and all keyboard except for gaming keyboard. It's honestly pretty good for work, and I _can_ turn off the lights
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Here at OoO, we don't judge; if you like your keyboard, we'll support you, with the lights on or off!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big AL, forget about the Due; don't even mention the Due, it's not a PAM, it's a lame attempt to create a lady's line without openly advertising it as such.
> Just look at the strap changing system, even this has been designed for women (and of course, presented by a woman)


Yep - girly one.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Do your guys' PAMs have the quick switch for the straps (or whatever term of art Panerai uses)?

Couldn't have taken more than a minute to pop off the rubber (#twss) and put on the sailcloth before heading into the office for a hot minute for a call










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Do your guys' PAMs have the quick switch for the straps (or whatever term of art Panerai uses)?
> 
> Couldn't have taken more than a minute to pop off the rubber (#twss) and put on the sailcloth before heading into the office for a hot minute for a call
> 
> ...


My Luminor has the screws....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

With all of the new Panerai's you guys have me looking at their website to check out what's new. Damn you people! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And another note, this is one of the oddest watch stories I've read in a while, if true, which I have some doubts.









I need to identify this watch so as to buy a replacement


Hello everyone from a distressed newcomer, I've registered here because I'm desperately looking for help about a watch I'd like to identify. My son likes diving, and from what he's told me, I gather that a friend of his was trying to encourage him to use a watch besides a dive computer, for...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> It is the OEM strap, I like it.
> 
> If you are a bit frugal like me, I would recommend:
> 
> ...


Awesome! For that price it's worth a try. The oem strap on mine is just the right size for my liking. Usually I will ditch the extra loop from the strap because I only need the one right after the buckle. I'll have to snap a pic of that. All my straps on my watches have the extra loop removed. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Obligatory wrist shot.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, it would be a super deal sub $5K, and it should get a full warranty from date of sale if sold brand new at an AD. The service though would be to the discretion of the AD, unless it's not keeping the time mentioned in the COSC report in the booklet. I would personally favor the 574, it has a far better in-house movement, 72HR PR instead of 60, is 0.5mm thinner at 11mm, and still in production, so you get a late model production watch. Also, 574 is more versatile, depending on the strap, you can wear it with a suit or very casual. Last but not least, 574 is MSRP 7600$, with 20% off you should get it for $6K. Below is a picture of both movements, note the difference between the balance bridges, and the general execution of the P.1000 that is typical Panerai style
> 
> View attachment 15372523
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this. The 574 is a great piece and I believe is readily available on the secondary market for great prices. While I don't ever plan to sell this 572, I don't see it ever being worth less than I paid for it. Eventually I will send it for a tune up and get the crystal replaced and it should be a pretty flawless example. It was just too good to pass up.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's say I am a Panerai amateur  I edited my post with some extra informations


Mate, then i'm that guy who just started learning the name of the brand starting with "P" 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> a bonus with the 914 over the 111/112 is thickness.
> 
> I had read some reviews that the 914/915 (and 510/560) would be thinner than the 111/112 but it was not definitive and no actual dimensions were provided.
> 
> ...


Thickness is always a deciding factor for me. 8" wrist and tack on another 15mm and a thick strap, I can't get my phone out my pocket. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been running around today, so haven't really had a chance to take a close look but here's a Q&D in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 15372296


Congrats mate .


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Awesome! For that price it's worth a try. The oem strap on mine is just the right size for my liking. *Usually I will ditch the extra loop from the strap because I only need the one right after the buckle. I'll have to snap a pic of that. All my straps on my watches have the extra loop removed.* Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


we have the same problem Bro....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Man it now comes in blue AND in baby size 39.5mm for me and 59


Count me in too mate...

I too like it a lot than the black version. GO did good with the blue dial one.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

All you with your incomings, you're such enablers! But congrats to all of course!

I made it out to try on some PAMs today. I got to try on some larger models just to confirm they're too big for my scrawny wrist. I got to try on the 42mm PAM 338 NOS I've been mentioning. The bonus today was that I was surprised to find a PAM 655 to try on. So I was able to compare the 42mm Rad with standard lugs to the 338 with wire lugs.

44 Luminor, according to me, still too big:










45 Radiomir - love the green but ginormous on me:










42 Luminor, gorgeous blue dial! Almost can pull it off L2L but what you can't see, the thickness, kills it for me:










Finally the 42mm Radiomir PAM 338. Based on PF's great info, I was hoping it would be a Q serial (newest possible), but low and behold it was an M (oldest). It is from 2010 and the original run of 700 that year. So maybe that's kind of cool too. I will say that it still looks brand new and I really quite like it. The wire lugs kind of disappear on the wrist and make it wear much smaller. The gold hands are very classic and beautiful. It definitely has a more vintage vibe about it. It really felt good on my relatively flat 6.5" wrist. A Panerai Sales Director happened to be there and he confirmed that it would receive the full 8 year warranty from date of purchase and they would give me 25% off. I checked online, including Chrono24, and there's not too many out there for sale, but the ones I found are selling for more pre-owned than I'd be paying new with full warranty. They also would throw in an extra strap. I truly appreciate PF's sage advice and of course wish it had a true in house movement, but this one has to stay in the running for now.



























































And finally the PAM655. I don't think I'm seriously considering this one anymore. It's beautiful but if I'm only going to have one PAM in my collection, I think it should be a darker dial and I prefer the sandwich dial. I am seriously considering the PAM 574 and the 655 at least lets me compare the case size and difference in lug style. They will have a 574 brought to the store on Monday so can try it on. I'm looking forward to that. They did say that they would only be able to offer 10% off the 574 so I may have to look elsewhere to purchase if I decide to go that way.

I will say that I'm torn. The 655 feels like it fits but it's at the very edge of my tolerances. The solid lugs really do make a difference. If I'd only tried this one on I think it would feel great, but going straight from the wire lug 338 to the solid lug 655 really accentuates the difference. If only the 338 had a P1000!


















You can see the lugs don't overhang but do go to edge to edge.


























Any comments, thoughts, advice are more than welcome. Any votes at all for the 338?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Obligatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15372635


You have a blue one too, right? can we have a shot with the twins side by side?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big AL, forget about the Due; don't even mention the Due, it's not a PAM, it's a lame attempt to create a lady's line without openly advertising it as such.
> Just look at the strap changing system, even this has been designed for women (and of course, presented by a woman)


Dangit you just keep making it worse. Ok I just want that dial in another luminor. It's a different dial that's not quite black and has a more pronounced sandwich effect. That really was the clincher for me. Somebody keep me posted if this dial migrated to other models. Piss on the Due.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> All you with your incomings, you're such enablers! But congrats to all of course!
> 
> I made it out to try on some PAMs today. I got to try on some larger models just to confirm they're too big for my scrawny wrist. I got to try on the 42mm PAM 338 NOS I've been mentioning. The bonus today was that I was surprised to find a PAM 655 to try on. So I was able to compare the 42mm Rad with standard lugs to the 338 with wire lugs.
> 
> ...


I have to say... out of those options, I would have that blue dial Luminor Marina, date and all, 100%. A close second would be the green dial Radiomir!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15372417
> 
> View attachment 15372432
> 
> View attachment 15372419


Congrats mate. the watch looks good on ya mate.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> All you with your incomings, you're such enablers! But congrats to all of course!
> 
> I made it out to try on some PAMs today. I got to try on some larger models just to confirm they're too big for my scrawny wrist. I got to try on the 42mm PAM 338 NOS I've been mentioning. The bonus today was that I was surprised to find a PAM 655 to try on. So I was able to compare the 42mm Rad with standard lugs to the 338 with wire lugs.
> 
> ...


PAM 338 it is!
Fits your wrist well at 42 mm
Thin!
Base type of model
Good deal at 25% off + strap ($250.00+)
8 year warranty!

DO IT!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> All you with your incomings, you're such enablers! But congrats to all of course!
> 
> I made it out to try on some PAMs today. I got to try on some larger models just to confirm they're too big for my scrawny wrist. I got to try on the 42mm PAM 338 NOS I've been mentioning. The bonus today was that I was surprised to find a PAM 655 to try on. So I was able to compare the 42mm Rad with standard lugs to the 338 with wire lugs.
> 
> ...


That's a great outing post.  
I'm truly jealous that there's an AD near you. We don't have one in the entire state. The 574 will be the answer since it incorporates everything you like about the other models and it sits much thinner so less bulk. Only thing it lacks is that big crown guard which is very cool but big.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, it would be a super deal sub $5K, and it should get a full warranty from date of sale if sold brand new at an AD. The service though would be to the discretion of the AD, unless it's not keeping the time mentioned in the COSC report in the booklet. I would personally favor the 574, it has a far better in-house movement, 72HR PR instead of 60, is 0.5mm thinner at 11mm, and still in production, so you get a late model production watch. Also, 574 is more versatile, depending on the strap, you can wear it with a suit or very casual. Last but not least, 574 is MSRP 7600$, with 20% off you should get it for $6K. Below is a picture of both movements, note the difference between the balance bridges, and the general execution of the P.1000 that is typical Panerai style
> 
> View attachment 15372523
> 
> ...


More great info. Thank you PF! Random question. Can you run a NATO strap with wire lugs? Does the gap between the ends create a problem with a NATO?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Obligatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15372635


All this Panerai talk lately, and this still feels closest to a "One-And-Done" watch to me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Obligatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15372635


That is a gorgeous dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have to say... out of those options, I would have that blue dial Luminor Marina, date and all, 100%. A close second would be the green dial Radiomir!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Unfortunately from the side that Luminor looks like I'm wearing a hamburger on my wrist! What are your thoughts between just the 42mm Radiomir options?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> can we have a shot with the twins side by side?


Ok, here you go.










That's what you meant, right? 😇


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, here you go.
> 
> View attachment 15372702
> 
> ...


Yep - you read my mind!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> All this Panerai talk lately, and this still feels closest to a "One-And-Done" watch to me.


Yeah, I know what you mean.

Big round of thanks to all you enablers with a special shout-out to Jman and PF!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> PAM 338 it is!
> Fits your wrist well at 42 mm
> Thin!
> Base type of model
> ...


Finally a vote for the 338! Still in the running. Monday I will get to compare it side by side with the 574.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a great outing post.
> I'm truly jealous that there's an AD near you. We don't have one in the entire state. The 574 will be the answer since it incorporates everything you like about the other models and it sits much thinner so less bulk. Only thing it lacks is that big crown guard which is very cool but big.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I really couldn't discern a difference in thickness between the 338 and the 655, which is basically the same thickness as the 574. I think it's .5mm. I'm looking forward to a side by side comparison of 338 and 574 on Monday. We'll see if the 574 knocks out the 338!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> All you with your incomings, you're such enablers! But congrats to all of course!
> 
> I made it out to try on some PAMs today. I got to try on some larger models just to confirm they're too big for my scrawny wrist. I got to try on the 42mm PAM 338 NOS I've been mentioning. The bonus today was that I was surprised to find a PAM 655 to try on. So I was able to compare the 42mm Rad with standard lugs to the 338 with wire lugs.
> 
> ...


I like the white one the best on you ....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Unfortunately from the side that Luminor looks like I'm wearing a hamburger on my wrist! What are your thoughts between just the 42mm Radiomir options?


White dial, for sure! (Imo haha)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Bro @Black5 had sent his regards to all the bro's here. He's doing well and busy with his studies and job


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Finally a vote for the 338! Still in the running. Monday I will get to compare it side by side with the 574.


The finals!!!!....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> All you with your incomings, you're such enablers! But congrats to all of course!
> 
> I made it out to try on some PAMs today. I got to try on some larger models just to confirm they're too big for my scrawny wrist. I got to try on the 42mm PAM 338 NOS I've been mentioning. The bonus today was that I was surprised to find a PAM 655 to try on. So I was able to compare the 42mm Rad with standard lugs to the 338 with wire lugs.
> 
> ...


I like the white dial PAM655 the best amongst your choices. PAM 338 is a close second, but with a different strap.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Thursday gents









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Obligatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15372635


Nice, very nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Obligatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15372635


How about a side by side photo of the two brothers?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Does it have anything to do with the crapatalk pic size options? I'm gonna have to upgrade from this free membership. Lol. I usually just choose the small option because original size needs the upgrade. This is medium. Let's see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt your pictures truly illustrate how nice that 572 really is. Maybe Bro Dick can weigh in with a critique.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> No way to avoid reflections on a domed crystal, but there's one way to get around it without using artificial light source.
> 
> If you have a dark/black wall (if not hang a black t-shirt up on a wall), move your wrist/watch close enough to it so the crystal is reflecting nothing but the black.
> 
> This way you'll still have "reflection" on the crystal but it won't show on the photos as the reflection is blacked out.


#againneverreadahead


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15372417
> 
> View attachment 15372432
> 
> View attachment 15372419


That's just right!  :tips hat:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well Kiwi, I am no expert per se, but I can tell you the following:
> 
> PAM338 was not a limited edition, it was produced for 5 years, from 2010 to 2014, so we are talking several thousands.
> 
> ...


Exemplary write up regarding the Radiomir with wire lugs lugs. At one time I owned a PAM 190 Radiomir with a really nice JLC 8 days movement and sandwich dial. I liked everything about the PAM except the PITA wire lugs.

I hesitated to respond to Kiwi71's inquiry because of my bias although I'm negatively inclined to the Radiomir he presented, primarily since IMHO it's too small even for a Radiomir. I were him I would be more inclined to favor a Radiomir 1940 in the 42mm size, either a 574 or a 620.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Have you guys checked out the new Panerai Natos? CAD$310! Figures.
> 
> Just ordered 3 24mm Natos from Blushark. Buy 2, get one free. Buy 3, get 2 free.


I bought several Blushark NATO's but yet to use even one of them. I have waaaay too many straps I've never gotten around to using.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15372417
> 
> View attachment 15372432
> 
> View attachment 15372419


Really a nice PAM. Well done!!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I think I do.
> 
> I gravitate towards the base models and think less is more when it comes to PAM i.e. no date, no GMT, no power reserve indicators on dial etc.
> 
> ...


Any thoughts on a PAM 590?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Yep - girly one.


+2. I've never liked the Due, even for girls. 








Even she hates a PAM Due.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, then i'm that guy who just started learning the name of the brand starting with "P"


Everyone, and I mean everyone, is corrupted on OoO. Are we all enablers or what?!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Exemplary write up regarding the Radiomir with wire lugs lugs. At one time I owned a PAM 190 Radiomir with a really nice JLC 8 days movement and sandwich dial. I liked everything about the PAM except the PITA wire lugs.
> 
> I hesitated to respond to Kiwi71's inquiry because of my bias although I'm negatively inclined to the Radiomir he presented, primarily since IMHO it's too small even for a Radiomir. I were him I would be more inclined to favor a Radiomir 1940 in the 42mm size, either a 574 or a 620.


I'm kind of hoping the 574 will speak to me when I finally see it in person and try it on. And if it does, I'm further hoping I can persuade the AD to do better than 10% off for me!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> we have the same problem Bro....


You ham fisted guys need to checkout a Greg Stevens straps. He too is ham fisted and originally started making straps for his own 8"+ wrist.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Obligatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15372635


Got that arm looking like old man. What's up?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> All you with your incomings, you're such enablers! But congrats to all of course!
> 
> I made it out to try on some PAMs today. I got to try on some larger models just to confirm they're too big for my scrawny wrist. I got to try on the 42mm PAM 338 NOS I've been mentioning. The bonus today was that I was surprised to find a PAM 655 to try on. So I was able to compare the 42mm Rad with standard lugs to the 338 with wire lugs.
> 
> ...


Great experience and fantastic write up. The Radiomir with wire lugs tends to fit sparrow wrists, BUT I was glad to be rid of mine when I sold it. The 655 fits you extremely well and think maybe the best decision might be the 574. Or even the 620 that is the same 42mm size and has the same movement as the 655.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> More great info. Thank you PF! Random question. Can you run a NATO strap with wire lugs? Does the gap between the ends create a problem with a NATO?


A NATO will not work for a Radiomir with wire lugs.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> A NATO will not work for a Radiomir with wire lugs.


Thank you, well that's one check in the 574 column. I like my nato straps and would like to have that option.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Thank you, well that's one check in the 574 column. I like my nato straps and would like to have that option.


One last thing. Should you choose a 574, ask for a black alligator 22/20 strap in addition to the OEM 22/18 that I think generally comes with the watch. Sometimes if you are unable to negotiate the discount you want, the AD generally has some wiggle room with an additional strap and buckle.

IMO a 22/20 strap looks much better than a 22/18. Plus black alligator looks far better than cowhide. After you leave with the watch, you have tons of options for OEM or even aftermarket straps.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about a side by side photo of the two brothers?


Tmrw for sure. Gotta wait for some better light...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Got that arm looking like old man. What's up?


When it's scrunched the wrong way, all sorts of bad things happen, I guess.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


Dude, you better run or someone might make soup out of you!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> One last thing. Should you choose a 574, ask for a black alligator 22/20 strap in addition to the OEM 22/18 that I think generally comes with the watch. Sometimes if you are unable to negotiate the discount you want, the AD generally has some wiggle room with an additional strap and buckle.
> 
> IMO a 22/20 strap looks much better than a 22/18. Plus black alligator looks far better than cowhide. After you leave with the watch, you have tons of options for OEM or even aftermarket straps.


He said it would come on the same light brown strap that you see on the 655 in the photos. I actually kind of liked it, very soft and comfortable. But I do generally prefer straps that don't taper or taper very little. Most of the straps I've bought in the last couple of years have been 20/20s. If I go 574, I'll definitely try to get them to throw in a 22/20. Are they usually ok with throwing in the requisite extra buckle as well? Looks like those are around $200 themselves.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tmrw for sure. Gotta wait for some better light...


GF

In the meantime...










Too cheap to get a tripod for my phone...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF
> 
> In the meantime...
> 
> ...


You also need to set the time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> He said it would come on the same light brown strap that you see on the 655 in the photos. I actually kind of liked it, very soft and comfortable. But I do generally prefer straps that don't taper or taper very little. Most of the straps I've bought in the last couple of years have been 20/20s. If I go 574, I'll definitely try to get them to throw in a 22/20. Are they usually ok with throwing in the requisite extra buckle as well? Looks like those are around $200 themselves.


They probably won't throw in the 20mm OEM buckle unless you wheedle and beg. A 22/20 strap is no good without the buckle! The light brown 22/18 strap with buckle that came with my 655 is inside the box, never used. I bought a couple of extra 22/20 straps and a 20mm OEM buckle after the fact. Not cheap!

































Couple of pictures I just shot quickly on the fly. Note I used a black background as suggested earlier, I think, by Dick Mui.

The strap is a 22/22 custom made by Greg Stevens. I was able to source a 22mm Panerai ard buckle somewhere. The lug to lug is 48mm and sits within the confines of my radius and ulna that is ~51mm across. The circumference where I wear my watches is 6.5mm. My 655 is 49mm lug to lug and only 12mm thick. I think the 574 has a slightly slimmer case.









This is the OEM 22/20 strap I also rotate. The 22/18 strap with 18mm OEM buckle is in the box, never used.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> They probably won't throw in the 20mm OEM buckle unless you wheedle and beg. A 22/20 strap is no good without the buckle! The light brown 22/18 strap with buckle that came with my 655 is inside the box, never used. I bought a couple of extra 22/20 straps and a 20mm OEM buckle after the fact. Not cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice assortment. I think if I end up pulling the trigger, I might have to stick to one size, maybe 22/20, and splurge for a nice OEM deployant that i can use on all of them. I saw eBay has some for about half the retail price.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I really like the non tapered straps. I don’t like the big Panerai buckles. I’ll just order a couple nice buckles from panatime. My extra buckles don’t have to say Panerai. Lol


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> He said it would come on the same light brown strap that you see on the 655 in the photos. I actually kind of liked it, very soft and comfortable. But I do generally prefer straps that don't taper or taper very little. Most of the straps I've bought in the last couple of years have been 20/20s. If I go 574, I'll definitely try to get them to throw in a 22/20. Are they usually ok with throwing in the requisite extra buckle as well? Looks like those are around $200 themselves.


I really don't know all the Panerai models but you should look into the 620 also I wasn't aware existed. There's one for sale here on the boards. It has the micro rotor automatic like the one I just bought in 42mm.

FS- Panerai PAM00620 Radiomir 42mm 3 Days 620 Sandwich Triple Boxes Papers Factory Warranty
FS- Panerai PAM00620 Radiomir 42mm 3 Days 620 Sandwich...

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone heard of Norquain watches?









"Its partner Kenissi, with whom Norqain produced the movement in collaboration, was founded by Rolex-owned watch manufacturer Tudor."

Even the movement looks like Turdor/Rolex









Norqain Launches the Independence 20, Its First Watch with an Exclusive In-House Caliber


Following its partnership with mechanical movement manufacturer, Kenissi, the independent Swiss watchmaking brand, Norqain is presenting its first timepiece fitted with its exclusive Manufacture Caliber...




www.watchtime.com





LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Obligatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15372635


Nice (read quirky x 2)

When someone (like Mrs BSF) asks, hey don't you have one of those in blue, you can simply reply it's the light that makes it change colours 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I can’t see much difference between the first or second on your wrist, and as PF or someone said, part of their DNA is to look big without being big. The green dial looks great. Also from your pics it’s obvious, at least to me, that a Panerai looks much better on a strap than on a bracelet (3rd pic).


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You also need to set the time.


Time is relative, so I've heard. Although explaining that to the Mrs when I'm a tad late has never gained traction.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Anyone heard of Norquain watches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. There is an AD in downtown Vancouver. They look nice. Not gonna get one anytime soon.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Any quarts fans here? This new Luminox is so good looking. If it was an auto, I would be all over it. Already have a great Luminox so I might be biased lol.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. There is an AD in downtown Vancouver. They look nice. Not gonna get one anytime soon.


I'm not that interested in the case design but I was curious about the movement. Looks-wise it reminds me of a Victorinox.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Any quarts fans here? This new Luminox is so good looking. If it was an auto, I would be all over it. Already have a great Luminox so I might be biased lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a quartz Scubapro that I wore daily for 20 years. Special watch from my wife when I turned 30. It needs a service so I'm thinking of dropping it off to my local watchmaker next time I get one of my vintage Omegas serviced.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Time is relative, so I've heard. Although explaining that to the Mrs when I'm a tad late has never gained traction.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Time is relative for my wife!!! It is elastic....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> All you with your incomings, you're such enablers! But congrats to all of course!
> 
> I made it out to try on some PAMs today. I got to try on some larger models just to confirm they're too big for my scrawny wrist. I got to try on the 42mm PAM 338 NOS I've been mentioning. The bonus today was that I was surprised to find a PAM 655 to try on. So I was able to compare the 42mm Rad with standard lugs to the 338 with wire lugs.
> 
> ...


Of all those you tried on I think the 655 looked best on you. Works with your wrist perfectly as far as PAMs go and the white dial looks gorgeous.

But hey that's just me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> I like the white one the best on you ....


#nra^100


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> All you with your incomings, you're such enablers! But congrats to all of course!
> 
> Finally the 42mm Radiomir PAM 338. Based on PF's great info, I was hoping it would be a Q serial (newest possible), but low and behold it was an M (oldest). It is from 2010 and the original run of 700 that year. So maybe that's kind of cool too. I will say that it still looks brand new and I really quite like it. The wire lugs kind of disappear on the wrist and make it wear much smaller. The gold hands are very classic and beautiful. It definitely has a more vintage vibe about it. It really felt good on my relatively flat 6.5" wrist. A Panerai Sales Director happened to be there and he confirmed that it would receive the full 8 year warranty from date of purchase and they would give me 25% off. I checked online, including Chrono24, and there's not too many out there for sale, but the ones I found are selling for more pre-owned than I'd be paying new with full warranty. They also would throw in an extra strap. I truly appreciate PF's sage advice and of course wish it had a true in house movement, but this one has to stay in the running for now.


First, Chrono24 can only be used as an indicator when there is a large number of listings, and even then, it's an asking price, not actual selling price. Now, think of it, this AD has this watch since 2010 and still can't sell it, and you can be sure that you are not the first one to be offered 25% discount and a strap; this should tell you that PAMs with wire lugs, especially the ones with non in-house movements are not desirable models; usually people that buy a Radiomir don't buy them as a first or one and only PAM, hence my advice to you would be to forget about it.



kiwi71 said:


> And finally the PAM655. I don't think I'm seriously considering this one anymore. It's beautiful but if I'm only going to have one PAM in my collection, I think it should be a darker dial and I prefer the sandwich dial. I am seriously considering the PAM 574 and the 655 at least lets me compare the case size and difference in lug style. They will have a 574 brought to the store on Monday so can try it on. I'm looking forward to that. They did say that they would only be able to offer 10% off the 574 so I may have to look elsewhere to purchase if I decide to go that way.
> 
> I will say that I'm torn. The 655 feels like it fits but it's at the very edge of my tolerances. The solid lugs really do make a difference. If I'd only tried this one on I think it would feel great, but going straight from the wire lug 338 to the solid lug 655 really accentuates the difference. If only the 338 had a P1000!
> 
> ...


Big no for 338. Based on that picture, 655 fits you fine; I wouldn't have said the same for another watch, but it's a PAM, it should wear big, as long as the lugs don't overhang your wrist. I am sure that 574, being black, will even look smaller than 655, and will be perfect for you. Price wise, in normal times, you could get 20% on PAMs, so, in those COVID days, your AD should count his blessings if he manages to sell you 574 with 20% discount and throw in an extra strap. If you want the watch, pull out your card, make your offer (with extra strap), if they say no, put it back in your wallet and walk towards the door; they'll follow you and say ok, mark my words. Now it's important to make it clear from the beginning that you are not interested in 338, otherwise they will stick to their price concerning 574 to steer you towards 338


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> They probably won't throw in the 20mm OEM buckle unless you wheedle and beg. A 22/20 strap is no good without the buckle! The light brown 22/18 strap with buckle that came with my 655 is inside the box, never used. I bought a couple of extra 22/20 straps and a 20mm OEM buckle after the fact. Not cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly what I meant but hey, whatever works eh


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> And another note, this is one of the oddest watch stories I've read in a while, if true, which I have some doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many holes in that story.

I mean, his son may not be a watch enthusiasts but if it was a Rolex I'm quite sure he probably noticed the name on the dial the moment he put it on.

I'd have no doubt he couldn't remember the name on the dial if it were a Devosa or a Steinhart, but Rolex is enough of a household name that would have been recognized unless he lived in a jungle.

And no one mentioned this in the thread - what if the son recognized it, or the friend was able to provide a slightly better photo, that the watch was indeed a Rolex GMT Master but was not a genuine one...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh boy. This is going to test my resolve....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh boy. This is going to test my resolve....
> 
> View attachment 15373524


I like the SBDZ006 better, the painted indices look better I think.

As for the 007 I'm just not sure if they are worth the $700 most resellers are asking.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I like the SBDZ006 better, the painted indices look better I think.
> 
> As for the 007 I'm just not sure if they are worth the $700 most resellers are asking.


It's the whole package bro. My first reaction when I saw the watch on the alligator strap, was that I thought it stupid. Seeing this with a more sporty strap ow clicks. This is what it is made for. It doesn't look good on bracelet too. Those cathedral hands look like a derivative of the Alpanist.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's the whole package bro. My first reaction when I saw the watch on the alligator strap, was that I thought it stupid. Seeing this with a more sporty strap ow clicks. This is what it is made for. It doesn't look good on bracelet too. Those cathedral hands look like a derivative of the Alpanist.


I still prefer the matte black dial and painted indices, if that's ok


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Very nice assortment. I think if I end up pulling the trigger, I might have to stick to one size, maybe 22/20, and splurge for a nice OEM deployant that i can use on all of them. I saw eBay has some for about half the retail price.


If you use a deployant, keep in mind Panerai's straps have different lengths than those used with tang buckles. Lots of fake deployants and tang buckles on eBay. Probably best to buy from trusted sellers on the straps sales section of WUS.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> First, Chrono24 can only be used as an indicator when there is a large number of listings, and even then, it's an asking price, not actual selling price. Now, think of it, this AD has this watch since 2010 and still can't sell it, and you can be sure that you are not the first one to be offered 25% discount and a strap; this should tell you that PAMs with wire lugs, especially the ones with non in-house movements are not desirable models; usually people that buy a Radiomir don't buy them as a first or one and only PAM, hence my advice to you would be to forget about it.
> 
> Big no for 338. Based on that picture, 655 fits you fine; I wouldn't have said the same for another watch, but it's a PAM, it should wear big, as long as the lugs don't overhang your wrist. I am sure that 574, being black, will even look smaller than 655, and will be perfect for you. Price wise, in normal times, you could get 20% on PAMs, so, in those COVID days, your AD should count his blessings if he manages to sell you 574 with 20% discount and throw in an extra strap. If you want the watch, pull out your card, make your offer (with extra strap), if they say no, put it back in your wallet and walk towards the door; they'll follow you and say ok, mark my words. Now it's important to make it clear from the beginning that you are not interested in 338, otherwise they will stick to their price concerning 574 to steer you towards 338


This ^^^^^^^^


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I really don't know all the Panerai models but you should look into the 620 also I wasn't aware existed. There's one for sale here on the boards. It has the micro rotor automatic like the one I just bought in 42mm.
> 
> FS- Panerai PAM00620 Radiomir 42mm 3 Days 620 Sandwich Triple Boxes Papers Factory Warranty
> FS- Panerai PAM00620 Radiomir 42mm 3 Days 620 Sandwich...
> ...


Thanks, seems like a decent price for that model. I was aware of it. I'm just not sure about the faux-tina coloring on it. If it was the same color as the 574 I'd be all over it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> And another note, this is one of the oddest watch stories I've read in a while, if true, which I have some doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spurious details are a red flag for me, especially when each one sprouts its own bush of second-order spurious details.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Spurious details are a red flag for me, especially when each one sprouts its own bush of second-order spurious details.


I glanced at that thread earlier and concluded the vague details offered by the OP represented a complete waste of time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> So many holes in that story.
> 
> I mean, his son may not be a watch enthusiasts but if it was a Rolex I'm quite sure he probably noticed the name on the dial the moment he put it on.
> 
> ...





BonyWrists said:


> Spurious details are a red flag for me, especially when each one sprouts its own bush of second-order spurious details.





5959HH said:


> I glanced at that thread earlier and concluded the vague details offered by the OP represented a complete waste of time.


It's been resolved. It was never a Rolex, and the son's friend laughed when he was asked. They're going to get a new watch in the 150-200 range.

His announcement that it's been resolved:








I need to identify this watch so as to buy a replacement


By "face value", I'm not referring to the value of the watch. I'm just taking the OP at his word. Other than the strap, there's no reason not to? Maybe the friend swapped the strap for a NATO? Maybe he didn't care about getting the strap wet and ruining it? Again, I'm not assuming anything...




www.watchuseek.com





and a later post wondering why nobody was paying attention:


ElCosCoix said:


> It seems not everybody has read my post with the result of the incident, which I posted this morning (maybe because when I posted it, it said it was awaiting moderation and wouldn't be visible for a while). It's on page 5. It wasn't a Rolex.
> 
> I'll take this as a compliment to my English (I started learning it 39 years ago, and I'm not done yet), though I'm starting to get tired of all this trolling theory. I usually know that what I write is more or less right, but if I find a word like "WUS", which I've never heard before, and I cannot find its meaning on the internet, I have no way to know whether it's slang or the sort of internet vocabulary which every native speaker knows. Now that I see what sort of distrustful people some are, I think that maybe if I hadn't clarified that my main language isn't English, someone would have said I'm a troll because I pretend not to know the word 'WUS', but I know the word 'bezel'. If you have any doubts, just ask any mod to check that my IP comes from Spain and has never been used before on this forum. I you believe I have nothing better to do than come to any old forum about any old topic I know a lot about, but pretend not to, and tell a story to keep you busy, then you're very much mistaken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> It's been resolved. It was never a Rolex, and the son's friend laughed when he was asked. They're going to get a new watch in the 150-200 range.
> 
> His announcement that it's been resolved:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh boy. This is going to test my resolve....
> 
> View attachment 15373524


Nice strap.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Time is relative for my wife!!! It is elastic....


I like the, Aren't you dressed yet we're leaving in 1 min!

10 minutes later I'm dressed and have been sitting in the car waiting for nine.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It's been resolved. It was never a Rolex, and the son's friend laughed when he was asked. They're going to get a new watch in the 150-200 range.
> 
> His announcement that it's been resolved:
> 
> ...


What about the lender's broken leg? Is it going to heal OK?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh boy. This is going to test my resolve....
> 
> View attachment 15373524


What's not to like; they even got the date right in the picture

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh boy. This is going to test my resolve....
> 
> View attachment 15373524


Looks like one of Dick's pics

He's a a Nikon guy 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I like the SBDZ006 better, the painted indices look better I think.
> 
> As for the 007 I'm just not sure if they are worth the $700 most resellers are asking.


#nra

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Home made folks


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Uh oh...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Happy Thursday gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They put a rolex DJ and a SEIKO in the same case? What kinda low rent pawn shop are you in?????


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> View attachment 15373805


Ahhh, the famous "Iron Wanker" watch.....wait, that doesn't say wanker?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> They put a rolex DJ and a SEIKO in the same case? What kinda low rent pawn shop are you in?????


Don't forget the small shark tooth! It's a total dingy underground type of place 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> View attachment 15373805
> 
> ...


I dig those a lot and dig the blue and we know how much you don't like blue


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> They put a rolex DJ and a SEIKO in the same case? What kinda low rent pawn shop are you in?????


Vegas baby


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When it rains, it pours. Just got offered this from an AD...










Oy...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> View attachment 15373805
> 
> ...


Every guy needs two knobs to play with.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Home made folks


Damn that looks GOOD!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When it rains, it pours. Just got offered this from an AD...
> 
> View attachment 15373870
> 
> ...


Kinda surprised that they offered it and it didn't just sell right out of the display case. Customer traffic must be way down.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When it rains, it pours. Just got offered this from an AD...
> 
> View attachment 15373870
> 
> ...


DO IT!

You know you need another blue watch....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Happy Thursday gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be an interesting past time surfing pawnshops in Vegas!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> So many holes in that story.
> 
> I mean, his son may not be a watch enthusiasts but if it was a Rolex I'm quite sure he probably noticed the name on the dial the moment he put it on.
> 
> ...


I admit, based on the blurry photo, I thought it might have been a GMT 1675 or some fake. I did think the story was BS and the whole thing was some weird insurance scam that the OP was trying to pull.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When it rains, it pours. Just got offered this from an AD...
> 
> View attachment 15373870
> 
> ...


IMO...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When it rains, it pours. Just got offered this from an AD...
> 
> View attachment 15373870
> 
> ...


How many blue-dialed DJs have you owned and moved on?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Kinda surprised that they offered it and it didn't just sell right out of the display case. Customer traffic must be way down.


I had asked about it a few months back, so he knew I was interested...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> How many blue-dialed DJs have you owned and moved on?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Just one and I regretted it. Just never did anything about it until now...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

As promised.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just one and I regretted it. Just never did anything about it until now...


I would have 1/2 a dozen 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> As promised.
> 
> View attachment 15373929


Nice pair


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like one of Dick's pics
> 
> He's a a Nikon guy
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Speed reading I saw dick pic


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> View attachment 15373805
> 
> ...


That looks familiar?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When it rains, it pours. Just got offered this from an AD...
> 
> View attachment 15373870
> 
> ...


Been there done that


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Kinda surprised that they offered it and it didn't just sell right out of the display case. Customer traffic must be way down.


Probably more a case they know BSF


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Back in the box. Just had to put it on real quick. Still don't know how to take watch pics. I believe that a good thing though. When I get good and taking watch pics, I'm neglecting something important in my life. Lol.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Looks good. Why you not wearing?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

More iPhone fun

















I've gotta break out my Nikon D7000 and see if I can't take some half decent watch photos. Although I'm not sure if the standard lens is appropriate for good watch shots ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Enjoying it on rubber. Very comfortable.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Looks good. Why you not wearing?


Working tonight. I actually have tomorrow and Sunday off though which is a rarity lately. I got a couple more casual straps on the way so hopefully some wrist time coming soon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Enjoying it on rubber. Very comfortable.


Very nice. That smooth rubber on that smooth arm is a nice combo. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

OoO has gone Panerai the last couple days. It’s time for a gratuitous Sporty Pepsi shot. And did Bro Delco but that omega? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Speed reading I saw dick pic


Don't know how else to respond to this except...

Good night gentlemen.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like one of Dick's pics
> 
> He's a a Nikon guy
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah , Nikon guy with a kit lens.. but there's nothing wrong with that though.. ???


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Everyone, and I mean everyone, is corrupted on OoO. Are we all enablers or what?!


Without a doubt, SUPER ENABLERS....but there is nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Separated the comments as had diff context..


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Very nice. That smooth rubber on that smooth arm is a nice combo.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


#twss


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> More iPhone fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you dont want to break the bank Nikon 40 mm macro f 2.8 (for wrist shots) will be a good one. and for long shots 105 mm macro (there's an 85 too, not sure) will be a good option.. Bro dick is the expert in that filed, he could chime in.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO has gone Panerai the last couple days. It's time for a gratuitous Sporty Pepsi shot. And did Bro Delco but that omega?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


As I continue to contemplate Panerai, I am wearing this today.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Speed reading I saw dick pic


So did many women...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> That looks familiar?


"I can resist anything but temptation."

Especially if it's blue...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Been there done that


Yeah, slow on the uptake...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO has gone Panerai the last couple days. It's time for a gratuitous Sporty Pepsi shot. And did Bro Delco but that omega?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Always happy to help with a gratuitous Tiffany shot...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of gratuitous...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The world has gone mad

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/r...-sothebys?mc_cid=afd349df8a&mc_eid=3ca4704c97

1.5 mil and of course the Ho Donky crowd says yes . I find it so absurd and personally I find the watch ugly as sin but hey who am I to judge


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, slow on the uptake...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> The world has gone mad
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/r...-sothebys?mc_cid=afd349df8a&mc_eid=3ca4704c97
> 
> 1.5 mil and of course the Ho Donky crowd says yes . I find it so absurd and personally I find the watch ugly as since but hey who am I to judge


Hehe. It is kinda ug.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I still prefer the matte black dial and painted indices, if that's ok


Sure of course.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Spurious details are a red flag for me, especially when each one sprouts its own bush of second-order spurious details.


I didn't bother to participate in that troll thread. I mean, the poster must think his son's friend is stupid or something. He looses the watch and buys another similar looking one to replace it? Any idiot will know the watch he is getting back is not the one he loaned.

Best way forward for him is to fess up and say "mate, I lost the watch and I would like to buy one back to replace it for you." There is no need to post a thread and waste hundreds of hours of other forum members deciphering what watch it is from that one grainy picture.

Pfft. I skipped that post. In fact, i always say to stay out of the Public Forum.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I glanced at that thread earlier and concluded the vague details offered by the OP represented a complete waste of time.


Me too. But hundreds of posters had plenty of time to waste


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's been resolved. It was never a Rolex, and the son's friend laughed when he was asked. They're going to get a new watch in the 150-200 range.
> 
> His announcement that it's been resolved:
> 
> ...


Troll thread and a complete waste of time. Thank goodness that I did not waste more then two seconds on that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice strap.


That's not a strap....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like the, Aren't you dressed yet we're leaving in 1 min!
> 
> 10 minutes later I'm dressed and have been sitting in the car waiting for nine.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Hahahaha. 

That, is exactly how it goes every, single, time!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> What about the lender's broken leg? Is it going to heal OK?


He broke the legs of the lender so the lender could not play while his son could play for FC Barcelona.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like one of Dick's pics
> 
> He's a a Nikon guy
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I am a Nikon guy too but I am shy to show my equipment since it's not top end like Bro Dick's.

But that photo was from an Australian Seiko collector featured on Time+Tide's Friday wind down newsletter.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Home made folks


I am encouraged by your success to attempt my own home made. Keep a look out for it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> View attachment 15373805
> 
> ...


Yeah, that Wempe watch is dope. Pretty cool eh?

Unfortunately, no Wempe near me and they don't post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Ahhh, the famous "Iron Wanker" watch.....wait, that doesn't say wanker?


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When it rains, it pours. Just got offered this from an AD...
> 
> View attachment 15373870
> 
> ...


Noice...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Every guy needs two knobs to play with.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I completely agree with that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Kinda surprised that they offered it and it didn't just sell right out of the display case. Customer traffic must be way down.


VIP customers get first right of refusal


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I admit, based on the blurry photo, I thought it might have been a GMT 1675 or some fake. I did think the story was BS and the whole thing was some weird insurance scam that the OP was trying to pull.


Waste of time thread that was. In fact, most of the threads started in Public Forum is a waste of time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I had asked about it a few months back, so he knew I was interested...


That is a very good and attentive sales person. Top marks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> As promised.
> 
> View attachment 15373929


Wow! What an awesome lineup bro. Giving you a triple thumbs up mate


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I would have 1/2 a dozen
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


1/2 dozen... Oysters?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Speed reading I saw dick pic


Arghh...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Back in the box.


Why is it back in the box?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Enjoying it on rubber. Very comfortable.


I thought it was uncomfortable wearing rubber....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Working tonight. I actually have tomorrow and Sunday off though which is a rarity lately. I got a couple more casual straps on the way so hopefully some wrist time coming soon.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good idea. What straps you putting on?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO has gone Panerai the last couple days. It's time for a gratuitous Sporty Pepsi shot. And did Bro Delco but that omega?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sporty would never approve of any other brand posted on OoO. He used to be angry at Seiko being posted here. How times have changed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> As I continue to contemplate Panerai, I am wearing this today.


Yes, time to post some real Rolex watches on OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Always happy to help with a gratuitous Tiffany shot...
> 
> View attachment 15374361


That's another blue dial...

I am beginning to see a pattern here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> The world has gone mad
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/r...-sothebys?mc_cid=afd349df8a&mc_eid=3ca4704c97
> 
> 1.5 mil and of course the Ho Donky crowd says yes . I find it so absurd and personally I find the watch ugly as sin but hey who am I to judge


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder?

P.S. i am sorry that I had to delete the gif. She gives me the creeps.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I glanced at that thread earlier and concluded the vague details offered by the OP represented a complete waste of time.


Wise words from one of our esteemed elder


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder?
> 
> P.S. i am sorry that I had to delete the gif. She gives me the creeps.


I am more shocked by the price than the mafiosi look of the watch ....and yes she is creepy


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sporty would never approve of any other brand posted on OoO. He used to be angry at Seiko being posted here. How times have changed.


We are actually a pretty diverse group. I wouldn't have ever bought even one Seiko had I not been here. Big Al just bought a Panerai, and Kiwi71 is looking to buy one too. Most of us own at least one Omega. Several of us now own a JMAN Special. Would Galaga have bought his GMT Master II had he not been here? And on and on.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I am more shocked by the price than the mafiosi look of the watch ....and yes she is creepy


This guy - Anthony Hopkins - is less creepy. 

Yeah, can't help it. There are people who simply have too much money and they jump onto the hype in these type of auctions. Auction houses also know that there are plenty of rich suckers out there.

When I was working in Asia back in the 90s, i knew a bunch of businessmen who would just buy the most expensive things because someone said it was "exclusive" or "rare". For a lot of people, it is about bragging rights and being able to show off that Monet or Rembrandt hanging in the hallway. Most of these characters don't care about the providence or history. They just want to have that thing which no one else has and so, they can make their friends envious.

Thank goodness my friends in Australia are simple folk. We like the simple life.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Wise words from one of our esteemed elder


Even the younger guys avoided that thread. And the only OoO guys who didn't posted just to kick sand in the OP's face.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> We are actually a pretty diverse group. I wouldn't have ever bought even one Seiko had I not been here. Big Al just bought a Panerai, and Kiwi71 is looking to buy one too. Most of us own at least one Omega. Several of us now own a JMAN Special. Would Galaga have bought his GMT Master II had he not been here? And on and on.


I agree with you brother 59.

Definitely very diverse and that is what makes us all strong.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I agree with you brother 59.
> 
> Definitely very diverse and that is what makes us all strong.


Godfrey.

I am also finding other brands to buy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Even the younger guys avoided that thread. And the only OoO guys who didn't posted just to kick sand in the OP's face.


LOL.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> We are actually a pretty diverse group. I wouldn't have ever bought even one Seiko had I not been here. Big Al just bought a Panerai, and Kiwi71 is looking to buy one too. Most of us own at least one Omega. Several of us now own a JMAN Special. Would Galaga have bought his GMT Master II had he not been here? And on and on.


Hey I even have one of these, and will continue to enjoy it unapologetically!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> We are actually a pretty diverse group. I wouldn't have ever bought even one Seiko had I not been here. Big Al just bought a Panerai, and Kiwi71 is looking to buy one too. Most of us own at least one Omega. Several of us now own a JMAN Special. Would Galaga have bought his GMT Master II had he not been here? And on and on.


Sporty actually inspired me to by my rolex


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey I even have one of these, and will continue to enjoy it unapologetically!


Where is Bro Gun when we need him?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey I even have one of these, and will continue to enjoy it unapologetically!


I am bot a fan of the cathedral hands much like some not liking the snowflake hands. However, i have seen an Alpinist close up and it is a nice watch. Just that I am not a fan of too much green...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Sporty actually inspired me to by my rolex


Good old Sporty.

Hey Sporty. Come back @sportura


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Where is Bro Gun when we need him?


Come back Gun.

@Gunnar_917


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> I am also finding other brands to buy


Nice 59'er


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good idea. What straps you putting on?


Ordered a basic black with white stitch and a tobacco brown from Panatime. The watch will be worn more casually and the black alligator is a little too dressy for every day.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sporty would never approve of any other brand posted on OoO. He used to be angry at Seiko being posted here. How times have changed.


I know. I'm trying to lure him back with a vengeance. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> We are actually a pretty diverse group. I wouldn't have ever bought even one Seiko had I not been here. Big Al just bought a Panerai, and Kiwi71 is looking to buy one too. Most of us own at least one Omega. Several of us now own a JMAN Special. Would Galaga have bought his GMT Master II had he not been here? And on and on.


I would have never picked up that Seiko 5 and I'm still digging it. I was gonna get a Jman special but honestly he inspired me to eventually build my own.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> If you dont want to break the bank Nikon 40 mm macro f 2.8 (for wrist shots) will be a good one. and for long shots 105 mm macro (there's an 85 too, not sure) will be a good option.. Bro dick is the expert in that filed, he could chime in.


What he said


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey I even have one of these, and will continue to enjoy it unapologetically!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> The world has gone mad
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/r...-sothebys?mc_cid=afd349df8a&mc_eid=3ca4704c97
> 
> 1.5 mil and of course the Ho Donky crowd says yes . I find it so absurd and personally I find the watch ugly as sin but hey who am I to judge


And the link no longer works...go figure!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Waste of time thread that was. *In fact, most of the threads started in Public Forum is a waste of time.*


100 big likes and agree 100%!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pool time earlier today!


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Meanwhile, here in Arizona, we're melting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> And the link no longer works...go figure!


Gf

The link about the "JPS" Rolex Daytona? Found the article.









Auctions: Rolex Daytona John Player Special Sells For £1.215 Million At Sotheby's


It's a record for the JPS and for a watch sold in an online auction.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am bot a fan of the cathedral hands much like some not liking the snowflake hands. However, i have seen an Alpinist close up and it is a nice watch. Just that I am not a fan of too much green...


I like everything about it and always have. It defies logic, I know. Plus my favorite color has always been green.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> The world has gone mad
> 
> Auction Report: Rolex Daytona John Player Special Sells For £1.215 Million At Sotheby's - HODINKEE
> 
> 1.5 mil and of course the Ho Donky crowd says yes . I find it so absurd and personally I find the watch ugly as sin but hey who am I to judge


I like the JPS themed TT BB Chrono far more than this.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I like the JPS themed TT BB Chrono far more than this.


But with this one you don't have bragging rights.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> But with this one you don't have bragging rights.


Yeah that's true, can't show it off to the fry guys at McDonalds. But, I'm OK with that since I don't eat McDonalds! 😂


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> I like the JPS themed TT BB Chrono far more than this.


Actually quite like that one but would wear it on leather


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Actually quite like that one but would wear it on leather


I don't love it but I agree it's much better on leather. Too much gold and bling on the bracelet.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I don't love it but I agree it's much better on leather. Too much gold and bling on the bracelet.


Would never buy it but I could see why some would ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.


Front snap kick. Hopefully he was wearing groin protection.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Nice 59'er


Didn't even notice until you mentioned it. Nice move Bro Dog.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Where is Bro Gun when we need him?


Yeah that and a few others MIA is starting to suck.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is a very good and attentive sales person. Top marks.


Yeah, he's great. He gave me first look at Mrs. Jman's BLRO...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This guy - Anthony Hopkins - is less creepy.
> 
> Yeah, can't help it. There are people who simply have too much money and they jump onto the hype in these type of auctions. Auction houses also know that there are plenty of rich suckers out there.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I wouldn't mind having a Monet in the hallway...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Ordered a basic black with white stitch and a tobacco brown from Panatime. The watch will be worn more casually and the black alligator is a little too dressy for every day.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think it will look good


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I know. I'm trying to lure him back with a vengeance.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL. Be careful or you might get more than you bargained for.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Be careful or you might get more than you bargained for.


Nah, @sportura is a pussycat.

But then again, he's never recommended an AP to me...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> 100 big likes and agree 100%!


LOL. I don't feel any need to respond to most of the threads there. I am happy to stay within OoO and the wider Rolex sub-forum


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Pool time earlier today!


Nice strap


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I like everything about it and always have. It defies logic, I know. Plus my favorite color has always been green.


LOL. That's okay. That's why there is a wide range of watch models and colours to cater to everyone's taste. The world would be boring if we are all the same.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That's okay. That's why there is a wide range of watch models and colours to cater to everyone's taste. The world would be boring if we are all the same.


And then again some people just don't got no taste at all.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> And then again some people just don't got no taste at all.


Ouch


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> If you dont want to break the bank Nikon 40 mm macro f 2.8 (for wrist shots) will be a good one. and for long shots 105 mm macro (there's an 85 too, not sure) will be a good option.. Bro dick is the expert in that filed, he could chime in.


I will definitely be checking those out.

Been trying to take photos of this movement (which I can't get tired of looking at) and iPhone photos and trickery just don't do it justice!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When I was working in Asia back in the 90s, i knew a bunch of businessmen who would just buy the most expensive things because someone said it was "exclusive" or "rare". For a lot of people, it is about bragging rights and being able to show off that Monet or Rembrandt hanging in the hallway. Most of these characters don't care about the providence or history. They just want to have that thing which no one else has and so, they can make their friends envious.


Being Asian myself, I am somewhat embarrassed to say that, it might be an Asian thing.

I don't have it, and I'm sure neither Mav nor Dick have it.

Would love to hear from Bros Mav and Dick on this.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> What he said


Expert approved...👌👌


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> And the link no longer works...go figure!


Maybe probs with mobile browser, desktop browser works fine mate


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Gf
> 
> The link about the "JPS" Rolex Daytona? Found the article.
> 
> ...


#NRA


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Being Asian myself, I am somewhat embarrassed to say that, it might be an Asian thing.
> 
> I don't have it, and I'm sure neither Mav nor Dick have it.
> 
> Would love to hear from Bros Mav and Dick on this.


Wait up! You're Asian? What flavor Asian are you? I truly had no idea.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Wait up! You're Asian? What flavor Asian are you? I truly had no idea.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter




1/2 sweet and sour, 1/2 teriyaki.

Couldn't you tell by the arms?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Wait up! You're Asian? What flavor Asian are you? I truly had no idea.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


lol.... you not paying attn?


Sappie66 said:


> 1/2 sweet and sour, 1/2 teriyaki.
> 
> Couldn't you tell by the arms?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> 1/2 sweet and sour, 1/2 teriyaki.
> 
> Couldn't you tell by the arms?


No I thought you just shaved them arms every day. Lol. Chinese?

Really kinda explains the fashion sense. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> lol.... you not paying attn?


Never heard that before. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> No I thought you just shaved them arms every day. Lol. Chinese?
> 
> Really kinda explains the fashion sense. Lol
> 
> ...


You asked the flavors and I gave them - Chinese/Japanese.

Explains the fashion sense? .


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And then again some people just don't got no taste at all.


LOL. Taste is subjective....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Being Asian myself, I am somewhat embarrassed to say that, it might be an Asian thing.
> 
> I don't have it, and I'm sure neither Mav nor Dick have it.
> 
> Would love to hear from Bros Mav and Dick on this.


LOL. It depends in where you live. Many good people here, Asians or otherwise.

It is not the race but more a personality thing. School mothers here always boast about how much they've spent on some dress or hairdo or whatever something. Yeah, like I am interested. It takes all sorts of people.

I always focus on the wrongs of a person rather than use a broad brush and paint the whole society.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> 1/2 sweet and sour, 1/2 teriyaki.
> 
> Couldn't you tell by the arms?


LOL. Bro Galaga has smooth arms too.... 

Just saying.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. It depends in where you live. Many good people here, Asians or otherwise.
> 
> It is not the race but more a personality thing. School mothers here always boast about how much they've spent on some dress or hairdo or whatever something. Yeah, like I am interested. It takes all sorts of people.
> 
> I always focus on the wrongs of a person rather than use a broad brush and paint the whole society.


I know, I know. Just havin fun at the expense of those that look like me.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You asked the flavors and I gave them - Chinese/Japanese.
> 
> Explains the fashion sense? .


Aaaahhh so Asian fusion. Nice. I was trying to find a pic of an Asian pimp and didn't realize it would be that difficult. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Wait up! You're Asian? What flavor Asian are you? I truly had no idea.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah , Nikon guy with a kit lens.. but there's nothing wrong with that though..


Careful. Although seldom used we know that Dick packs a powerful zoom 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This guy - Anthony Hopkins - is less creepy.
> 
> Yeah, can't help it. There are people who simply have too much money and they jump onto the hype in these type of auctions. Auction houses also know that there are plenty of rich suckers out there.
> 
> ...


My take is that certain Rolex models are just super over hyped at the moment, emphasis on moment.

Although, I don't recall the reasons behind the rise and fall of Panerai in recent history, the same could happen to these over hyped Rolexes. Once investors decide to move on to more lucrative territories, like Beanie Babies or GI Joes or Barbie dolls 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Sporty actually inspired me to by my rolex


The GMT that you've considered flipping?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Where is Bro Gun when we need him?


I was thinking the same thing. But Homer's reserved for Omega.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Pool time earlier today!


Been freezing my a$$ off for two weeks, but it's good to know summer is somewhere.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, but I wouldn't mind having a Monet in the hallway...


I used to have one in my bedroom. Left it with a friend. Never had it verified as authentic, so ...

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Careful. Although seldom used we know that Dick packs a powerful zoom
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Telephoto zoom?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Careful. Although seldom used we know that Dick packs a powerful zoom
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Who says it is seldom used?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My take is that certain Rolex models are just super over hyped at the moment, emphasis on moment.
> 
> Although, I don't recall the reasons behind the rise and fall of Panerai in recent history, the same could happen to these over hyped Rolexes. Once investors decide to move on to more lucrative territories, like Beanie Babies or GI Joes or Barbie dolls
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


However, past performance tells me that the Submariner and GMT Masters are safe bets.

Explorer to some extent and the Daytona only just lately. If I were a punter, i would sell a ceramic GMT Master and Daytona if I got one as we won't see these prices once the hype dies down.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Ouch


Great gif

Next time I hear let's approach the elephant in the room I'll have second thoughts.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. It depends in where you live. Many good people here, Asians or otherwise.
> 
> It is not the race but more a personality thing. School mothers here always boast about how much they've spent on some dress or hairdo or whatever something. Yeah, like I am interested. It takes all sorts of people.
> 
> I always focus on the wrongs of a person rather than use a broad brush and paint the whole society.


My guess is culture has a lot to do with it; here people almost never talk about what something costs and it'd be considered extremely rude to ask, while in the US it's widely practiced and accepted. I'm firmly in the former camp.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Telephoto zoom?


With a tiny motor 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> However, past performance tells me that the Submariner and GMT Masters are safe bets.
> 
> Explorer to some extent and the Daytona only just lately. If I were a punter, i would sell a ceramic GMT Master and Daytona if I got one as we won't see these prices once the hype dies down.


I have no intention on selling my GMT LN, but I would imagine hype might stay high? But it could go either way. According to my AD, be doesn't see Rolex (ever) producing another fully black bezel GMT since it "looks too much like a Submariner" - so either the "last" black GMT Master II (in its 50th anniversary form with green GMT hand and typing), or it could lose value since its "to similar to a Submariner".

Regardless, I think it's a killer piece and as much as I like looking at the Pepsi on jubilee or Batman (on Oyster) I think the LN might be Rolex's perfect GADA watch, or at least one of its most versatile. The black on black means it can go with nearly anything, it has the classic cyclops date, and the polished linked oyster bracelet and thinner case is dressier than the thicker Submariner on a fully brushed bracelet.

Just some Friday evening thoughts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who says it is seldom used?


Let's call it professional restraint or overly saturated given all the illustrative pics he's got lying around 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who says it is seldom used?


He seems to prefer macro shots.

His zoom packs a powerful punch.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> However, past performance tells me that the Submariner and GMT Masters are safe bets.
> 
> Explorer to some extent and the Daytona only just lately. If I were a punter, i would sell a ceramic GMT Master and Daytona if I got one as we won't see these prices once the hype dies down.


I agree. Like other investments I get nervous when areas are over hyped. Great opportunities for those that like the game and are willing to take the risks. I'm just more west coast laidback.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have no intention on selling my GMT LN, but I would imagine hype might stay high? But it could go either way. According to my AD, be doesn't see Rolex (ever) producing another fully black bezel GMT since it "looks too much like a Submariner" - so either the "last" black GMT Master II (in its 50th anniversary form with green GMT hand and typing), or it could lose value since its "to similar to a Submariner".
> 
> Regardless, I think it's a killer piece and as much as I like looking at the Pepsi on jubilee or Batman (on Oyster) I think the LN might be Rolex's perfect GADA watch, or at least one of its most versatile. The black on black means it can go with nearly anything, it has the classic cyclops date, and the polished linked oyster bracelet and thinner case is dressier than the thicker Submariner on a fully brushed bracelet.
> 
> ...


I'm more inclined to think that LN GMTs will increase in value (with a higher slope than Subs) as they are and have always been sort of an odd ball, ugly duckling in the GMT lineup.

Kind of interesting that Rolex made a GMT so similar to the Sub. But then again totally within Rolex's ethos of reusing parts on different pieces.

Rolex is the IKEA of watches!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


>


You guys do realize that I don't read all your posts right? I'm here mostly for the pictures. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> You guys do realize that I don't read all your posts right? I'm here mostly for the pictures.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I won't lie, at times when I'm 100+ posts behind, I'll sometimes scroll through much of the text and just read the posts with pics/quoting pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My guess is culture has a lot to do with it; here people almost never talk about what something costs and it'd be considered extremely rude to ask, while in the US it's widely practiced and accepted. I'm firmly in the former camp.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Me too. Who cares how much it costs unless people want to brag about what they can afford. I simply hate show offs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> With a tiny motor
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Sshhh... 

Someone has a Micro-rotor Panerai.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I like everything about it and always have. It defies logic, I know. Plus my favorite color has always been green.


No need to be apologetic, I too love green


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> No need to be apologetic, I too love green
> 
> View attachment 15374955


The Hulk might just be my grail dive watch! Great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> No need to be apologetic, I too love green
> 
> View attachment 15374955


I just don't dig green. I wear nothing green. Not sure why.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Being Asian myself, I am somewhat embarrassed to say that, it might be an Asian thing.
> 
> I don't have it, and I'm sure neither Mav nor Dick have it.
> 
> Would love to hear from Bros Mav and Dick on this.


I'm not sure it's an Asian thing to be honest. From what I've seen there are snobs everywhere.

Me personally? Can't be a snob even if I wanted to...don't have what it takes to be snobbish.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who says it is seldom used?


It's true, I like using my prime lenses more, compensating for the fact that I'm past my prime if you know what I mean...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I just don't dig green. I wear nothing green. Not sure why.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Alrighty then, here's a blue one for you


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Aaaahhh so Asian fusion. Nice. I was trying to find a pic of an Asian pimp and didn't realize it would be that difficult. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It must be something like this


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> With a tiny motor
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It's true you know, those AF-P motors pulses really fast to get the job done and are pretty compact in size...



https://www.nikonimgsupport.com/eu/BV_article?articleNo=000039919&configured=1&lang=en_GB&sfdcIFrameOrigin=null


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> No need to be apologetic, I too love green
> 
> View attachment 15374955


I prefer white.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Yeah that's true, can't show it off to the fry guys at McDonalds. But, I'm OK with that since I don't eat McDonalds! 😂


How about In-N-Out? the guy peeling potatos is in plain view, that would beat Sporty's wrist shot


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> My take is that certain Rolex models are just super over hyped at the moment, emphasis on moment.
> 
> Although, I don't recall the reasons behind the rise and fall of Panerai in recent history, the same could happen to these over hyped Rolexes. Once investors decide to move on to more lucrative territories, like Beanie Babies or GI Joes or Barbie dolls
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


RJ, the Panerai fall is related to the fakes that were being sold through auction houses; I sent you the links by PM 9 month ago, you can check them and reread them if you like, it was a fascinating story


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> RJ, the Panerai fall is related to the fakes that were being sold through auction houses; I sent you the links by PM 9 month ago, you can check them and reread them if you like, it was a fascinating story


Panerai to me is a very niche brand. Watch geeks know of them but not many normal people. Lol. I remember first noticing Panerai homages but thinking they were original designs probably 15yrs ago. Was many years later that I actually discovered Panerai. Part of the reason I bought the Dievas because they were doing homages way back in the day. I'm into things that are less than recognizable to normal people. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Careful. Although seldom used we know that Dick packs a powerful zoom
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I was referring to the other pic where they have a 18-55 mm next to watch.










Bro Dick can make a P01 looks better than a Sub with a kit lens..


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> RJ, the Panerai fall is related to the fakes that were being sold through auction houses; I sent you the links by PM 9 month ago, you can check them and reread them if you like, it was a fascinating story


No need to reread, your post woke up my memory. Thanks again.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> You guys do realize that I don't read all your posts right? I'm here mostly for the pictures.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ok, here ya go.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> The GMT that you've considered flipping?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yep


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's true, I like using my prime lenses more, compensating for the fact that I'm past my prime if you know what I mean...


LOL. Just remember these few sayings...

1) what goes up, must come down
2) after one ascends to the summit, one needs to make the descent
3) men peak at forty, and it's downhill after that


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still wearing this old thing...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about In-N-Out? the guy peeling potatos is in plain view, that would beat Sporty's wrist shot


Maybe Sporty is a senior executive of McDonalds which explains why he frequents those stores.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe Sporty is a senior executive of McDonalds which explains why he frequents those stores.


"I get free fries."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Just remember these few sayings...
> 
> 1) what goes up, must come down
> 2) after one ascends to the summit, one needs to make the descent
> 3) men peak at forty, and it's downhill after that


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I was watching this video before sleeping yesterday (don't ask), and for some reason, I thought it would be the kind of videos that @BarracksSi would enjoy






P.S.: skip to 2:10, this is where it really starts


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> I was referring to the other pic where they have a 18-55 mm next to watch.
> 
> View attachment 15375020
> 
> ...


There is absolutely nothing wrong with using a kit lens. 
But truth be told, I haven't used this lens for a very very long time.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Ouch


He got trunked


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I just don't dig green. I wear nothing green. Not sure why.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> He got trunked


Speaking of trunk, did you see the movie "Un éléphant ça trompe énormément"?






In fact, "The woman in red" was an American remake of that 1976 French movie (some scenes are carbon copies)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I was watching this video before sleeping yesterday (don't ask), and for some reason, I thought it would be the kind of videos that @BarracksSi would enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, this is trippy cool. The "Hyper Webster" dictionary... 

It's like stuff we used to talk about in the locker room at work or in the cafeteria in college. Spent a good twenty minutes pondering what if "portable holes " were real, and what if you tossed one hole into another.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I will definitely be checking those out.
> 
> Been trying to take photos of this movement (which I can't get tired of looking at) and iPhone photos and trickery just don't do it justice!
> 
> ...


I like the Seamaster 300 coaxial too. The 8400 movement even has the jumping hour hand. No ugly helium escape crown at 10:00 either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> No I thought you just shaved them arms every day. Lol. Chinese?
> 
> Really kinda explains the fashion sense. Lol
> 
> ...


Bro Sappie is just a bit farther removed from hairy Neanderthals but won't mention any names of those of us here who aren't!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Bro Galaga has smooth arms too....
> 
> Just saying.


Not all Neanderthals have hairy arms.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> You guys do realize that I don't read all your posts right? I'm here mostly for the pictures.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I just don't dig green. I wear nothing green. Not sure why.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice strap


Someone saw my IG! 

The IWC strap was always a bit uncomfortable since it's pretty thick and hard. So swapped it to a Panerai accordion strap and it's perfect! Not for everyone but I don't mind mixing brands sometimes.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about In-N-Out? the guy peeling potatos is in plain view, that would beat Sporty's wrist shot


In-N-Out is alright. I'm more of a Five Guys & Fries guy myself. Next time I go which might be today or tomorrow, I'll try for a pic with the potato peeler dude.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I will definitely be checking those out.
> 
> Been trying to take photos of this movement (which I can't get tired of looking at) and iPhone photos and trickery just don't do it justice!
> 
> ...


Visit Samy's near the Grove. It's like Disneyland for camera enthusiasts.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Visit Samy's near the Grove. It's like Disneyland for camera enthusiasts.


Great camera place!

I used to frequent Bel Air Camera in westwood too, but that closed a bit ago, sadly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> No need to be apologetic, I too love green
> 
> View attachment 15374955


I'm jealous. I've mentioned it here before that I really, really want a Hulk. Another side note, the AD that has the PAM 338 and is bringing in the 574 for me, I put my name on their "list" for a Hulk a year ago. Now though I stop in there often and window shop and do my best to be friendly with them, I've never actually purchased anything from them. I buy most of my watches pre-owned. I hate the whole Rolex AD games and would never buy watches I didn't want from an AD just to get one I did want, but I am hoping that if I do end up buying a PAM from them, maybe, just maybe, it may help my chances for a Hulk. We'll see.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Being Asian myself, I am somewhat embarrassed to say that, it might be an Asian thing.
> 
> I don't have it, and I'm sure neither Mav nor Dick have it.
> 
> Would love to hear from Bros Mav and Dick on this.


I'm not sure if it's an Asian thing as there are snobs everywhere IMO. From where I am, just look down the street at the whole Hollywood, celebrity crowd.

For Chinese people, there's a lot of importance put into the face concept - honor, respect and prestige. I think sometimes that manifests itself into purchasing these super rare, exclusive items that no one has. I do think that this helped propel luxury brands like Rolex, AP and Patek in China in recent years. From what I understand, Rolex is become so popular in China that many have one, even to keep up with the status or appear to be rich, while the wealthy have moved onto AP and Patek.

Personally because my Dad was half-Cuban and I grew up here in the US, I'm far more "americanized" whatever that means and my personality is more aligned with the Hispanic culture than the Asian part of me. Mrs Mav and my close friends always makes fun of me saying that I only look Chinese, but I'm actually a raging Cuban inside.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> It must be something like this


The end of that scene probably wouldn't get past the censors today, at least not on broadcast tv channels.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


>


Side story about the Hulk...

Some of you might remember the old Hulk TV show from the 70's or 80's. Anyways, I used watch the show with my Dad and I would run and hide every time Banner turned into the Hulk. I was *TERRIFIED*. I even would have this weird recurring nightmare of the Hulk chasing me around the house and wake up just as he's about to grab me.

Last year I saw Lou Ferrigno randomly here, walking towards me. I was scared $hitless! All I could see was the Hulk, like the pic below. I turned around and ran inside a store to avoid him.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I was watching this video before sleeping yesterday (don't ask), and for some reason, I thought it would be the kind of videos that @BarracksSi would enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I only made it to minute 6. I haven't had coffee yet so I'm done for now. I did notice that his watch changed from a blue G-Shock? to something else at the 6th minute. I guess even he couldn't do this in one sitting.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Side story about the Hulk...
> 
> Some of you might remember the old Hulk TV show from the 70's or 80's. Anyways, I used watch the show with my Dad and I would run and hide every time Banner turned into the Hulk. I was *TERRIFIED*. I even would have this weird recurring nightmare of the Hulk chasing me around the house and awake just as he's about to grab me.
> 
> Last year I saw Lou Ferrigno randomly here, walking towards me. I was scared $hitless! All I could see was the Hulk, like the pic below. I turned around and ran inside a store to avoid him.


Not exactly the same thing, but it reminds me of an episode of Community where Troy finally meets one of his all time favorite actors, Lavar Burton (from Star Trek) and he literally goes catatonic and can't speak, and he spends the whole day with him in that state.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Not exactly the same thing, but it reminds me of an episode of Community where Troy finally meets one of his all time favorite actors, Lavar Burton (from Star Trek) and he literally goes catatonic and can't speak, and he spends the whole day with him in that state.


LOL

Reactions to celebs can be entertaining. Another time, we saw Adam Sandler in a trolley car in an outdoor mall here, and some lady yelled "Oh my f'ing God, it's Adam Sandler!!!" and starting chasing him, to only trip and fall. Belly flop onto the ground. Ouch. She was fine but was upset that she couldn't get a pic with him. HAHA


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Someone saw my IG!
> 
> The IWC strap was always a bit uncomfortable since it's pretty thick and hard. So swapped it to a Panerai accordion strap and it's perfect! Not for everyone but I don't mind mixing brands sometimes.


IMHO Panerai makes some of the nicest, well made straps of any OEM.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> I'm not sure if it's an Asian thing as there are snobs everywhere IMO. From where I am, just look down the street at the whole Hollywood, celebrity crowd.
> 
> For Chinese people, there's a lot of importance put into the face concept - honor, respect and prestige. I think sometimes that manifests itself into purchasing these super rare, exclusive items that no one has. I do think that this helped propel luxury brands like Rolex, AP and Patek in China in recent years. From what I understand, Rolex is become so popular in China that many have one, even to keep up with the status or appear to be rich, while the wealthy have moved onto AP and Patek.
> 
> Personally because my Dad was half-Cuban and I grew up here in the US, I'm far more "americanized" whatever that means and my personality is more aligned with the Hispanic culture than the Asian part of me. Mrs Mav and my close friends always makes fun of me saying that I only look Chinese, but I'm actually a raging Cuban inside.


You just reminded me of this hilarious video I watched some time ago


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> LOL
> 
> Reactions to celebs can be entertaining. Another time, we saw Adam Sandler in a trolley car in an outdoor mall here, and some lady yelled "Oh my f'ing God, it's Adam Sandler!!!" and starting chasing him, to only trip and fall. Belly flop onto the ground. Ouch. She was fine but was upset that she couldn't get a pic with him. HAHA


That's hilarious, but I imagine it must be a little scary for the celebrity.

Another funny story. My wife is Mexican and years ago we were staying at one of the nicer hotels in Puerto Rico. We were having a drink in the lobby and all of a sudden my wife starts waving excitedly and kind of loudly saying Cristian, Cristian. I look over my shoulder and see some relatively short, average looking dude walking toward the elevators with a bellhop following him with luggage. Rang no bells for me. I initially thought it must be some old friend of hers. My wife continued to get up and go over to the guy right by the elevators. Long story short it turned out to be a pretty famous Mexican singer, Cristian Castro. He was very nice to us. She took some photos with him and he even gave her a CD. I didn't mean to be rude, but I kind of just blurted our to him, "I have no idea who you are." He just chucked and said "that's ok". Lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Just remember these few sayings...
> 
> 1) what goes up, must come down
> 2) after one ascends to the summit, one needs to make the descent
> 3) men peak at forty, and it's downhill after that


40 ain't right... It's more like 22...59 will correct


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm jealous. I've mentioned it here before that I really, really want a Hulk. Another side note, the AD that has the PAM 338 and is bringing in the 574 for me, I put my name on their "list" for a Hulk a year ago. Now though I stop in there often and window shop and do my best to be friendly with them, I've never actually purchased anything from them. I buy most of my watches pre-owned. I hate the whole Rolex AD games and would never buy watches I didn't want from an AD just to get one I did want, but I am hoping that if I do end up buying a PAM from them, maybe, just maybe, it may help my chances for a Hulk. We'll see.


Can't hurt. Think you'll love that 574. Whatever you do do NOT buy that 338 that's a bonafide loser.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm jealous. I've mentioned it here before that I really, really want a Hulk. Another side note, the AD that has the PAM 338 and is bringing in the 574 for me, I put my name on their "list" for a Hulk a year ago. Now though I stop in there often and window shop and do my best to be friendly with them, I've never actually purchased anything from them. I buy most of my watches pre-owned. I hate the whole Rolex AD games and would never buy watches I didn't want from an AD just to get one I did want, but I am hoping that if I do end up buying a PAM from them, maybe, just maybe, it may help my chances for a Hulk. We'll see.


Chances are you may get that Hulk after all, I noticed that since the pandemic, many people on WUS unexpectedly received "the call", even though they weren't regular customers, so I guess that with the current economic situation, a lot of people, especially the occasional "investors" are backing off. If you end up buying the PAM, make it clear to them that you'll pick the Hulk the minute they receive it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I'm not sure if it's an Asian thing as there are snobs everywhere IMO. From where I am, just look down the street at the whole Hollywood, celebrity crowd.
> 
> For Chinese people, there's a lot of importance put into the face concept - honor, respect and prestige. I think sometimes that manifests itself into purchasing these super rare, exclusive items that no one has. I do think that this helped propel luxury brands like Rolex, AP and Patek in China in recent years. From what I understand, Rolex is become so popular in China that many have one, even to keep up with the status or appear to be rich, while the wealthy have moved onto AP and Patek.
> 
> Personally because my Dad was half-Cuban and I grew up here in the US, I'm far more "americanized" whatever that means and my personality is more aligned with the Hispanic culture than the Asian part of me. Mrs Mav and my close friends always makes fun of me saying that I only look Chinese, but I'm actually a raging Cuban inside.


What has made the US of A unique is some of us are African Americans, Asian Americans, Cuban Americans, Euro Americans, etc., but we are all AMERICANS; that is to say we are all one culture. Unfortunately these days far too many people are disregarding that paradigm and drifting into identity politics that is incredibly divisive.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> LOL
> 
> Reactions to celebs can be entertaining. Another time, we saw Adam Sandler in a trolley car in an outdoor mall here, and some lady yelled "Oh my f'ing God, it's Adam Sandler!!!" and starting chasing him, to only trip and fall. Belly flop onto the ground. Ouch. She was fine but was upset that she couldn't get a pic with him. HAHA


I've run into celebrities from time to time throughout my lifetime. Treated them like everyone else; so no problem. Better arc as they are not really that different from the rest of us although there are a few exceptions.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> 40 ain't right... It's more like 22...59 will correct


Actually more like 19 rather than 22.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Say what you wish about eta but right out of the box









And look at that cool purple hue


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> You just reminded me of this hilarious video I watched some time ago


OMG, that's f'ing *hilarious*!!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> That's hilarious, but I imagine it must be a little scary for the celebrity.
> 
> Another funny story. My wife is Mexican and years ago we were staying at one of the nicer hotels in Puerto Rico. We were having a drink in the lobby and all of a sudden my wife starts waving excitedly and kind of loudly saying Cristian, Cristian. I look over my shoulder and see some relatively short, average looking dude walking toward the elevators with a bellhop following him with luggage. Rang no bells for me. I initially thought it must be some old friend of hers. My wife continued to get up and go over to the guy right by the elevators. Long story short it turned out to be a pretty famous Mexican singer, Cristian Castro. He was very nice to us. She took some photos with him and he even gave her a CD. I didn't mean to be rude, but I kind of just blurted our to him, "I have no idea who you are." He just chucked and said "that's ok". Lol


LOL I would hate to be famous. Some go nuts over seeing famous people. I just treat them like normal, everyday people.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> What has made the US of A unique is some of us are African Americans, Asian Americans, Cuban Americans, Euro Americans, etc., but we are all AMERICANS; that is to say we are all one culture. Unfortunately these days far too many people are disregarding that paradigm and drifting into identity politics that is incredibly divisive.


*1000 BIG LIKES! *The melting pot philosophy that makes this country great has been sadly forgotten in recent times. I hope we will eventually get back to recognizing that our diversity is what makes us great.

Just look no further than this very thread for proof of that. Multiple people from different backgrounds, ethnicities, states, counties connecting over our shared interest of one brand. Pretty cool.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Someone saw my IG!
> 
> The IWC strap was* always a bit uncomfortable since it's pretty thick and hard. * So swapped it to a Panerai accordion strap and it's perfect! Not for everyone but I don't mind mixing brands sometimes.


#TWSS


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Woohoo, free upgrade to the exit row and all that leg room! Wearing a Rolex instead of an Omega was clearly the right call


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about In-N-Out? the guy peeling potatos is in plain view, that would beat Sporty's wrist shot


They're fresh, but their method of making fries is simpler and doesn't get the same results. I love In-N-Out burgers, but their fries aren't in the same category. MacDonald's fries are often overcooked and too salty. Of the really big chains, I like Wendy's fried best.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm jealous. I've mentioned it here before that I really, really want a Hulk. Another side note, the AD that has the PAM 338 and is bringing in the 574 for me, I put my name on their "list" for a Hulk a year ago. Now though I stop in there often and window shop and do my best to be friendly with them, I've never actually purchased anything from them. I buy most of my watches pre-owned. I hate the whole Rolex AD games and would never buy watches I didn't want from an AD just to get one I did want, but I am hoping that if I do end up buying a PAM from them, maybe, just maybe, it may help my chances for a Hulk. We'll see.


Hope you like that 574. 
You ever internet stalk your used watch's original owner? I mean who knows what soaked in that strap right? I was a bit let down. Just a real estate developer in orlando. Boring. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Side story about the Hulk...
> 
> Some of you might remember the old Hulk TV show from the 70's or 80's. Anyways, I used watch the show with my Dad and I would run and hide every time Banner turned into the Hulk. I was *TERRIFIED*. I even would have this weird recurring nightmare of the Hulk chasing me around the house and wake up just as he's about to grab me.
> 
> Last year I saw Lou Ferrigno randomly here, walking towards me. I was scared $hitless! All I could see was the Hulk, like the pic below. I turned around and ran inside a store to avoid him.


 Thats great man. I remember being scared of the original hulk when we first started watching it. Wasn't long before that's the only part I liked. I remember his eyes and the face he made right before he changed was always so intense.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I've run into Lou a few times a cons. That man is BIG.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> LOL
> 
> Reactions to celebs can be entertaining. Another time, we saw Adam Sandler in a trolley car in an outdoor mall here, and some lady yelled "Oh my f'ing God, it's Adam Sandler!!!" and starting chasing him, to only trip and fall. Belly flop onto the ground. Ouch. She was fine but was upset that she couldn't get a pic with him. HAHA


I kinda locked up only once trying to meet a celeb. Walked up on the Undertaker and Kane in a strip club on bourbon street. That was two massive and intimidating characters. The guy who went by Kane was a pretty nice guy that didn't mind meeting fans. Undertaker stayed in character and wasn't gonna be interrupted. Really intimidated guy. There was literally about 10 plate lunches on their table.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You just reminded me of this hilarious video I watched some time ago


Jo Koy rocks. If I'm not mistaken, corona messed him up really bad. Wasn't sure he was gonna make it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Hope you like that 574.
> You ever internet stalk your used watch's original owner? I mean who knows what soaked in that strap right? I was a bit let down. Just a real estate developer in orlando. Boring. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hmm, that's kind of a gross thought. Maybe that's why I haven't tried to find out. Most have come from reputable resellers, David SW, C&C, etc though I find it interesting how even the most reputable sellers seem to conveniently never even know the service history on their watches. Most have arrived looking pretty clean though, no strange DNA!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I've run into celebrities from time to time throughout my lifetime. Treated them like everyone else; so no problem. Better arc as they are not really that different from the rest of us although there are a few exceptions.


Never cared much. Bob Hope in 1979 checking out of the fountainbleu in Miami fixed any interest I might have had.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> *1000 BIG LIKES! *The melting pot philosophy that makes this country great has been sadly forgotten in recent times. I hope we will eventually get back to recognizing that our diversity is what makes us great.
> 
> Just look no further than this very thread for proof of that. Multiple people from different backgrounds, ethnicities, states, counties connecting over our shared interest of one brand. Pretty cool.


Yep even OoOoO is a melting pot where a bunch of diverse weirdos actually get along 99.999% of the time. I don't see the US as currently having systemic racism but too many really obnoxious racist individuals. I have a pretty accurate knowledge of what is the root cause of our current unrest but will say no more as political and religious discussions are verboten here which is the way it should be.

Now back to watches ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> What has made the US of A unique is some of us are African Americans, Asian Americans, Cuban Americans, Euro Americans, etc.,* but we are all AMERICANS; that is to say we are all one culture. *Unfortunately these days far too many people are disregarding that paradigm and drifting into identity politics that is incredibly divisive.


I think it's funny when someone asks me what "American food" is, and I can't think of anything specific. Go to TGI Friday's, which is as "American" as you can get, and you'll find anything from Northern European to Central American and maybe some East Asian ("Philly Cheesesteak Egg Rolls"?).

Some of my favorite experiences in DC have been when they have these big multicultural festivals downtown. Little bit of everything from all over the world, making this country more interesting.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I can't seem to get to 25000 posts... I blame tooth and gun.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I think it's funny when someone asks me what "American food" is, and I can't think of anything specific. Go to TGI Friday's, which is as "American" as you can get, and you'll find anything from Northern European to Central American and maybe some East Asian ("Philly Cheesesteak Egg Rolls"?).
> 
> Some of my favorite experiences in DC have been when they have these big multicultural festivals downtown. Little bit of everything from all over the world, making this country more interesting.


I can easily tell you what southern American food is/was. I grew up on it and so did everyone else black and white.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I can't seem to get to 25000 posts... I blame tooth and gun.
> View attachment 15375762


And I have less than 1/2 the posts you do as I creep up on 12,000.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I can easily tell you what southern American food is/was. I grew up on it and so did everyone else black and white.


I wish I had appreciated southern cooking more when I lived in Alabama.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Hope you like that 574.
> You ever internet stalk your used watch's original owner? I mean who knows what soaked in that strap right? I was a bit let down. Just a real estate developer in orlando. Boring. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You reminded me of when I posted on a thread about someone wanting to buy a birth year Rolex for his son as a gift for his eighteen birthday, and everybody was encouraging him and talking about the birth year watches they bought. In my post I asked what about if the birth year watch he bought was worn by a killer committing a crime wearing that watch while his son was being born, would it be a good gift? needless to say, no one appreciated my post, and some guy replied that I was a negative person, and there was no reason to imagine anything other than idyllic associated with a birth year watch; some people just can't deal with anything outside the realm of their fantasies


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I wish I had appreciated southern cooking more when I lived in Alabama.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Like southern smothered steak with the toughest cuts of beef hammered to smithereens to tenderize and then ladled with gravy to mask the bland taste of the meat. Often served by restaurants in S Georgia as Yankees from NY and NJ passed through Georgia on their way to Florida.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

American food:
*Hamburger
Chicken wings
Ribs
Barbeque*
Hot dogs
Clam chowder
Lobster bisque
She crab soup
Grits
Sausage gravy ( and biscuit)
Mac&cheese
Philly cheese steak


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> You reminded me of when I posted on a thread about someone wanting to buy a birth year Rolex for his son as a gift for his eighteen birthday, and everybody was encouraging him and talking about the birth year watches they bought. In my post I asked what about if the birth year watch he bought was worn by a killer committing a crime wearing that watch while his son was being born, would it be a good gift? needless to say, no one appreciated my post, and some guy replied that I was a negative person, and there was no reason to imagine anything other than idyllic associated with a birth year watch; some people just can't deal with anything outside the realm of their fantasies


Surprising number of WUS'ers have no sense of humor. And a number of those who do gravitate to OoO.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> You reminded me of when I posted on a thread about someone wanting to buy a birth year Rolex for his son as a gift for his eighteen birthday, and everybody was encouraging him and talking about the birth year watches they bought. In my post I asked what about if the birth year watch he bought was worn by a killer committing a crime wearing that watch while his son was being born, would it be a good gift? needless to say, no one appreciated my post, and some guy replied that I was a negative person, and there was no reason to imagine anything other than idyllic associated with a birth year watch; some people just can't deal with anything outside the realm of their fantasies


At the very least if buying Pre-owed directly from the owner, we should be asking if they are right or left handed and which hand do they wear the watch on...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Surprising number of WUS'ers have no sense of humor. And a number of those who do gravitate to OoO.


On that subject, this week I attended a local red bar virtual meeting via Zoom....

had to make an excuse to leave early.....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> At the very least if buying Pre-owed directly from the owner, we should be asking if they are right or left handed and which hand do they wear the watch on...


And if they smoke or wear man perfume.....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Say what you wish about eta but right out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hodonkey should have used this in their travel clock instead of the pos they went with...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> You reminded me of when I posted on a thread about someone wanting to buy a birth year Rolex for his son as a gift for his eighteen birthday, and everybody was encouraging him and talking about the birth year watches they bought. In my post I asked what about if the birth year watch he bought was worn by a killer committing a crime wearing that watch while his son was being born, would it be a good gift? needless to say, no one appreciated my post, and some guy replied that I was a negative person, and there was no reason to imagine anything other than idyllic associated with a birth year watch; some people just can't deal with anything outside the realm of their fantasies


This is within my realm of fantasies.










Others admitted as necessary...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Someone saw my IG!
> 
> The IWC strap was always a bit uncomfortable since it's pretty *thick and hard*. So swapped it to a Panerai accordion strap and it's perfect! Not for everyone but I don't mind mixing brands sometimes.


Thick and hard you say?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> American food:
> *Hamburger
> Chicken wings
> Ribs
> ...


You get the Big Like!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> In-N-Out is alright. I'm more of a Five Guys & Fries guy myself. Next time I go which might be today or tomorrow, I'll try for a pic with the potato peeler dude.


Just don't get stabbed by a potato peeler. That will be funny


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I kinda locked up only once trying to meet a celeb. Walked up on the Undertaker and Kane in a strip club on bourbon street. That was two massive and intimidating characters. The guy who went by Kane was a pretty nice guy that didn't mind meeting fans. Undertaker stayed in character and wasn't gonna be interrupted. Really intimidated guy. There was literally about 10 plate lunches on their table.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Cool, i used to watch all the WWF when i was a kid and Undertaker was one of the favs. He still is , though i dont watch the show anymore.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> And if they smoke or wear man perfume.....


A box infused with cigarette smoke would make me throw it out. We got rid of a whole lot of stuff after six months in an apartment where neighbors smoked (and not just cigarettes).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I am hoping that if I do end up buying a PAM from them, maybe, just maybe, it may help my chances for a Hulk. We'll see.


Good luck


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Personally because my Dad was half-Cuban and I grew up here in the US, I'm far more "americanized" whatever that means and my personality is more aligned with the Hispanic culture than the Asian part of me. Mrs Mav and my close friends always makes fun of me saying that I only look Chinese, but I'm actually a raging Cuban inside.


Exactly. It's what's inside that counts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Side story about the Hulk...
> 
> Some of you might remember the old Hulk TV show from the 70's or 80's. Anyways, I used watch the show with my Dad and I would run and hide every time Banner turned into the Hulk. I was *TERRIFIED*. I even would have this weird recurring nightmare of the Hulk chasing me around the house and wake up just as he's about to grab me.
> 
> Last year I saw Lou Ferrigno randomly here, walking towards me. I was scared $hitless! All I could see was the Hulk, like the pic below. I turned around and ran inside a store to avoid him.


Did you wear brown pants?

People can't see if you have crapped in your pants if it was brown.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Surprising number of WUS'ers have no sense of humor. And a number of those who do gravitate to OoO.


What do you expect from people that find the smooth sweeping second hand of a spring drive "mesmerizing"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 40 ain't right... It's more like 22...59 will correct


LOL.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly. *It's what's inside that counts*.


Isn't that what men dating an ugly woman say? or, alternatively, "she's very flexible in bed"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Can't hurt. Think you'll love that 574. Whatever you do do NOT buy that 338 that's a bonafide loser.


Okay. Been following the discussion on a Panerai but not seriously considering one at all. Good to know that a 338 = loser.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, that's kind of a gross thought. Maybe that's why I haven't tried to find out. Most have come from reputable resellers, David SW, C&C, etc though I find it interesting how even the most reputable sellers seem to conveniently never even know the service history on their watches. Most have arrived looking pretty clean though, no strange DNA!


Lol. Sweat in a leather band is forever.  I was looking thru the manuals that came with the watch and original owners name was on the paperwork. Had to check. Could have been Epstein's watch or something with some bad Ju Ju attached to it. Can never be too careful. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Chances are you may get that Hulk after all, I noticed that since the pandemic, many people on WUS unexpectedly received "the call", even though they weren't regular customers, so I guess that with the current economic situation, a lot of people, especially the occasional "investors" are backing off. If you end up buying the PAM, make it clear to them that you'll pick the Hulk the minute they receive it


I am hoping that is the same for Australia too but I doubt so as my AD's stock is totally dwindled down to empty shelves.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> A box infused with cigarette smoke would make me throw it out. We got rid of a whole lot of stuff after six months in an apartment where neighbors smoked (and not just cigarettes).


One of my friends in a lunch group was a lifetime smoker until one of the other guys in our group said "Mel you stink." Mel got really angry but thought about what he was told and never smoked again after that. To this day I am able to guesstimate how many packs per day one of my patients smokes by the degree of stink. Without question cigarettes are one of the worst health hazards ever devised by mankind.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> What has made the US of A unique is some of us are African Americans, Asian Americans, Cuban Americans, Euro Americans, etc., but we are all AMERICANS; that is to say we are all one culture. Unfortunately these days far too many people are disregarding that paradigm and drifting into identity politics that is incredibly divisive.


^^^ quadruple likes you get 

Having diversity gives us depth in our culture and standing as one nation with arms interlocking gives us strength as a country.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You reminded me of when I posted on a thread about someone wanting to buy a birth year Rolex for his son as a gift for his eighteen birthday, and everybody was encouraging him and talking about the birth year watches they bought. In my post I asked what about if the birth year watch he bought was worn by a killer committing a crime wearing that watch while his son was being born, would it be a good gift? needless to say, no one appreciated my post, and some guy replied that I was a negative person, and there was no reason to imagine anything other than idyllic associated with a birth year watch; some people just can't deal with anything outside the realm of their fantasies


NRA 
This is the reason we all end up in this single thread. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've run into celebrities from time to time throughout my lifetime. Treated them like everyone else; so no problem. Better arc as they are not really that different from the rest of us although there are a few exceptions.


We got no celebrities where I live so no problems. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Actually more like 19 rather than 22.


Okay....

I said 40, brother BT said 22, you say 19.... 

Looks like it's being halved each time. Who's gonna be saying that a man peaks at 8 years old?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> American food:
> *Hamburger
> Chicken wings
> Ribs
> ...


And Italian immigrants came to the US and perfected pizza.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> LOL I would hate to be famous. Some go nuts over seeing famous people. I just treat them like normal, everyday people.


That's because you see them in LA a lot. Some movie stars are moving to the eastern seaboard of Australia since Chris Hemsworth bought a house there. It is big news if some American movie star is spotted in the streets.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> *1000 BIG LIKES! *The melting pot philosophy that makes this country great has been sadly forgotten in recent times. I hope we will eventually get back to recognizing that our diversity is what makes us great.
> 
> Just look no further than this very thread for proof of that. Multiple people from different backgrounds, ethnicities, states, counties connecting over our shared interest of one brand. Pretty cool.




I said the same thing too. 

Never read ahead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Woohoo, free upgrade to the exit row and all that leg room! Wearing a Rolex instead of an Omega was clearly the right call


So Sporty was right? Wearing a Rolex opens doors to bigger things?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I've run into Lou a few times a cons. *That man is BIG.*


That's what she said!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Lol. Sweat in a leather band is forever.  I was looking thru the manuals that came with the watch and original owners name was on the paperwork. Had to check. Could have been Epstein's watch or something with some bad Ju Ju attached to it. Can never be too careful.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al I suggest you carefully remove that strap from the 572 case and microwave it for 18 minutes. Be sure to also remove the buckle first before you do. If the strap still stinks microwave for another 15 minutes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay....
> 
> I said 40, brother BT said 22, you say 19....
> 
> Looks like it's being halved each time. Who's gonna be saying that a man peaks at 8 years old?


Sorry it's 19 years of age although one's brain continues to develop until 25 years of age.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> And Italian immigrants came to the US and perfected pizza.


They had to have fronts for their businesses, right? or did I watch too many Sopranos episodes?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I can't seem to get to 25000 posts... I blame tooth and gun.
> View attachment 15375762


No leaderboard anymore since they took away that community page listing of members. Only top twenty get listed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You reminded me of when I posted on a thread about someone wanting to buy a birth year Rolex for his son as a gift for his eighteen birthday, and everybody was encouraging him and talking about the birth year watches they bought. In my post I asked what about if the birth year watch he bought was worn by a killer committing a crime wearing that watch while his son was being born, would it be a good gift? needless to say, no one appreciated my post, and some guy replied that I was a negative person, and there was no reason to imagine anything other than idyllic associated with a birth year watch; some people just can't deal with anything outside the realm of their fantasies


People believe what they choose to believe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> American food:
> *Hamburger
> Chicken wings
> Ribs
> ...


And across the pond in the UK, Fish & Chips.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Surprising number of WUS'ers have no sense of humor. And a number of those who do gravitate to OoO.


You're right about that and there are a few new & very annoying ones in the sub-forum too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> At the very least if buying Pre-owed directly from the owner, we should be asking if they are right or left handed and which hand do they wear the watch on...


Left hand is good? But, i am a left hander...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> What do you expect from people that find the smooth sweeping second hand of a spring drive "mesmerizing"


Those people...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Isn't that what men dating an ugly woman say? or, alternatively, "she's very flexible in bed"


LOL. That's what women say of me. "It's what's inside that counts"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And across the pond in the UK, Fish & Chips.


Embarrassed to say how old I was until I knew fish and chips = cod and French fries.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> And Italian immigrants came to the US and perfected pizza.


Umm.... 

Don't think so. They just made that thick dough bread base with lots and lots of topping.

I refer to it as American Pizza vs Italian Pizza.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Big Al I suggest you carefully remove that strap from the 572 case and microwave it for 18 minutes. Be sure to also remove the buckle first before you do. If the strap still stinks microwave for another 15 minutes.


Heat setting? Does he crank it up to triple max hi heat 4000W?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> They had to have fronts for their businesses, right? or did I watch too many Sopranos episodes?


Don't ask don't tell.

I grew up in a small city just outside of NYC (pretty much where Sopranos was set) and we had amazing pizza shops every few blocks, all owned and operated by multi-generations of Italian immigrants. Every one of those places had better pizza than you could find in Manhattan (Brooklyn could compete of course, but I think rents just got too high for those kinds of places to survive in Manhattan).

I knew a few kids in school who everyone knew they're dads were "connected", but I don't think pizza shops were their thing. Pretty sure the pizza shops were all legit hard working family businesses.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Sorry it's 19 years of age although one's brain continues to develop until 25 years of age.


That's okay. I think I stopped at the mental age of 5....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Left hand is good? But, i am a left hander...


That's why we need to ask both questions!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Embarrassed to say how old I was until I knew fish and chips = cod and French fries.


The fish is cod?!?!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That's what women say of me. "It's what's inside that counts"


Do they also say you are flexible in bed?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm....
> 
> Don't think so. They just made that thick dough bread base with lots and lots of topping.
> 
> I refer to it as American Pizza vs Italian Pizza.


This may be one of those agree to disagree topics of course. I've been to Italy only twice, Rome, Florence, Venice, Milan. The rectangular thick dough base pizza is what I mostly saw there. In the US they make something similar but it's called Sicilian style. The pizza I grew up on is round dough tossed high in the air by a skilled artisan. Most have relatively thin crust though that does vary from place to place. And I'm also talking about Northeast / NY area pizza. Some parts of the US have different styles (Chicago) or no style at all

Years ago I lived in San Diego and the first time I ever ordered a pizza I called and said I'd like to order one large pie. The lady told me they didn't sell pie there. Needless to say the pizza was terrible!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No leaderboard anymore since they took away that community page listing of members. Only top twenty get listed.


How can you make almost 20k posts in just over two years. Are you even sleeping?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Do they also say you are flexible in bed?


Umm... 

What were you referring to as being "flexible"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> How can you make almost 20k posts in just over two years. Are you even sleeping?


LOL. Tell you my secret. I need very little sleep and spend about 2 hours on WUS a day - mainly here on OoO - when I wake up and before I go to bed which coincides with the time the Americans are up.

At the main page of the forum, there is "Top Contributors of the month" and embarrassingly enough, I am ahead of Sticky.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I've run into Lou a few times a cons. That man is BIG.


My ex gf's dad delivered Lou's kid


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I can easily tell you what southern American food is/was. I grew up on it and so did everyone else black and white.


Meat and 3 ....and got to have bread pudding


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Alright next step done 
























Will add the small seconds hand when the movement stops on his own
I need to get my black case anyway ....

Gonna be a sweet one


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Social experiment #2742: let's see the level of lack of sense of humor on WUS


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> This may be one of those agree to disagree topics of course. I've been to Italy only twice, Rome, Florence, Venice, Milan. The rectangular thick dough base pizza is what I mostly saw there. In the US they make something similar but it's called Sicilian style. The pizza I grew up on is round dough tossed high in the air by a skilled artisan. Most have relatively thin crust though that does vary from place to place. And I'm also talking about Northeast / NY area pizza. Some parts of the US have different styles (Chicago) or no style at all
> 
> Years ago I lived in San Diego and the first time I ever ordered a pizza I called and said I'd like to order one large pie. The lady told me they didn't sell pie there. Needless to say the pizza was terrible!


That's true. There's plenty of local variances to pizza in Italy.

Sicilian pizza is what many are familiar with because a lot of Italian migrants actually same from that region. Actually, the same can be said for many of the cuisines that are brought over from migrants because they bring what was common in their cuisine to the new country. This applies also to our understanding of Vietnamese or Indian foods because they come from particular parts of a country. I like a good Indian curry too.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Social experiment #2742: let's see the level of lack of sense of humor on WUS
> 
> View attachment 15375894


Troublemaker


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> How can you make almost 20k posts in just over two years. Are you even sleeping?


I should also add that Sticky is the all time leader with nearly 60,000 posts....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Sorry it's 19 years of age although one's brain continues to develop until 25 years of age.


If the sexual peak for a guy is at 19 doesn't that imply that the head is fully developed 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Social experiment #2742: let's see the level of lack of sense of humor on WUS
> 
> View attachment 15375894


I conclude Dirty Red is not a funny guy.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And across the pond in the UK, Fish & Chips.


I thought a good curry was the quintessential UK meal 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Troublemaker


The thing that people with no sense of humor never understand is that this is precisely the reason why we like to tickle them


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm....
> 
> Don't think so. They just made that thick dough bread base with lots and lots of topping.
> 
> I refer to it as American Pizza vs Italian Pizza.


One you eat with a knife and fork and the other with your bare hands

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> If the sexual peak for a guy is at 19 doesn't that imply that the head is fully developed
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's a negative RJ. The big head takes another 6 years to fully develop.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> How can you make almost 20k posts in just over two years. Are you even sleeping?


He posts when the rest of us sleep

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> The thing that people with no sense of humor never understand is that this is precisely the reason why we like to tickle them


The secret is the ability to laugh at oneself. Whenever we crack a joke at someone else's expense, everyone is laughing except for one person.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's true. There's plenty of local variances to pizza in Italy.
> 
> Sicilian pizza is what many are familiar with because a lot of Italian migrants actually same from that region. Actually, the same can be said for many of the cuisines that are brought over from migrants because they bring what was common in their cuisine to the new country. This applies also to our understanding of Vietnamese or Indian foods because they come from particular parts of a country. I like a good Indian curry too.


See how easy it is to find common ground! I love me some curry. Thai, Indian, whichever. Green, yellow, red. I used to make it a lot myself.

I also like Vietnamese food though I'm not as well versed, "Is it pronounced fuh?" 
Great scene :


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> One you eat with a knife and fork and the other with your bare hands
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Folded long ways or not, your choice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> If the sexual peak for a guy is at 19 doesn't that imply that the head is fully developed
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Only his other head is developed....

That is why many teenagers who are barely old enough are becoming parents themselves...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> That's a negative RJ. The big head takes another 6 years to fully develop.


My big head already had a helmet at 19

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Folded long ways or not, your choice.


Only if you're an infant 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought a good curry was the quintessential UK meal
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


LOL. That is true too. Curry is the dish most associated with the UK nowadays since the Indians arrived in droves over the last twenty years or so. There's basically a curry restaurant on every street corner.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> The thing that people with no sense of humor never understand is that this is precisely the reason why we like to tickle them


Enjoy yourself


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Off to dream land


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> See how easy it is to find common ground! I love me some curry. Thai, Indian, whichever. Green, yellow, red. I used to make it a lot myself.
> 
> I also like Vietnamese food though I'm not as well versed, "Is it pronounced fuh?"
> Great scene :


It comes out like FO. I might end up spitting on the waitress if I tried too hard to say pho. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Off to dream land
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Good night. The Aussies can take over the day shift now.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Tell you my secret. I need very little sleep and spend about 2 hours on WUS a day - mainly here on OoO - when I wake up and before I go to bed which coincides with the time the Americans are up.
> 
> At the main page of the forum, there is "Top Contributors of the month" and embarrassingly enough, I am ahead of Sticky.


He's actually the best of the best Chuck Norris.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I'm not sure if it's an Asian thing as there are snobs everywhere IMO. From where I am, just look down the street at the whole Hollywood, celebrity crowd.
> 
> For Chinese people, there's a lot of importance put into the face concept - honor, respect and prestige. I think sometimes that manifests itself into purchasing these super rare, exclusive items that no one has. I do think that this helped propel luxury brands like Rolex, AP and Patek in China in recent years. From what I understand, Rolex is become so popular in China that many have one, even to keep up with the status or appear to be rich, while the wealthy have moved onto AP and Patek.
> 
> Personally because my Dad was half-Cuban and I grew up here in the US, I'm far more "americanized" whatever that means and my personality is more aligned with the Hispanic culture than the Asian part of me. Mrs Mav and my close friends always makes fun of me saying that I only look Chinese, but I'm actually a raging Cuban inside.


I know what you mean. I was born in Vancouver. Also being 1/2 Chinese and Japanese makes for another dynamic.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> You just reminded me of this hilarious video I watched some time ago


Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

It's time for me to go to bed too, but I have a sudden craving for pizza 🍕


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Alright next step done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really dig the dial and the movement. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Never cared much. Bob Hope in 1979 checking out of the fountainbleu in Miami fixed any interest I might have had.


Sounds like a story. Do tell!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm going to sleep. And for you my best photo from the road.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And one more thing with Omega.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's time for me to go to bed too, but I have a sudden craving for pizza 🍕


Sweet Omega Dreams.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Alright next step done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that is stunning!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> And one more thing with Omega.


Sweet Dreams for you too.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Alright next step done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that is stunning


rjohnson56 said:


> One you eat with a knife and fork and the other with your bare hands
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Dang Swedes....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

On the links in San Diego

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> How can you make almost 20k posts in just over two years. Are you even sleeping?


OoO is the answer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sounds like a story. Do tell!


He, his wife, and entourage checking out... Course he was taken to front as vip. One of his people handled. But his beratement of the bellhop sticks in my mind. Brutal. Ahole.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> On the links in San Diego
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you could crop out that human?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You know you could crop out that human?


He was actually admiring that behind....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He was actually admiring that behind....


Yes but didn't feel it necessary. My buddy's blurred is n both shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yes but didn't feel it necessary. My buddy's blurred is n both shots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


2nd shot his butt is in focus...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Tell you my secret. I need very little sleep and spend about 2 hours on WUS a day - mainly here on OoO - when I wake up and before I go to bed which coincides with the time the Americans are up.
> 
> At the main page of the forum, there is "Top Contributors of the month" and embarrassingly enough, I am ahead of Sticky.


Well there's a way to see more of them but looks like one needs 25000 to get on that list thus I'm trying.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> 2nd shot his butt is in focus...


The watch def in focus... but I see what you mean since he's dead center.

Better?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^much now if female don't crop


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> He, his wife, and entourage checking out... Course he was taken to front as vip. One of his people handled. But his beratement of the bellhop sticks in my mind. Brutal. Ahole.


One's character is revealed by how one treats someone who is defenseless way below him or her in the pecking order.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I can easily tell you what southern American food is/was. I grew up on it and so did everyone else black and white.


Grits!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> American food:
> *Hamburger
> Chicken wings
> Ribs
> ...


She crab?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Grits!


yes thats one of the food groups


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> She crab?


South Carolina


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 2nd shot his butt is in focus...


That's the idea.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well there's a way to see more of them but looks like one needs 25000 to get on that list thus I'm trying.


Well, yes. Need to get enough post to be on the actual leaderboard that counts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ^much now if female don't crop


Absolutely x 1,000 agreed!!!

Just crop out the creepy guy next to her and leave the female golfer in the photo.









* photo from Pinterest. Not mine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> One's character is revealed by how one treats someone who is defenseless way below him or her in the pecking order.


It is the small people who are powerless that feel the need to thump others down and be-little them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> What do you expect from people that find the smooth sweeping second hand of a spring drive "mesmerizing"


Hey!!!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Alright next step done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, that dial looks awesome. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Happy Thursday gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That PO looks nicer than any Sub.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> We are actually a pretty diverse group. I wouldn't have ever bought even one Seiko had I not been here. Big Al just bought a Panerai, and Kiwi71 is looking to buy one too. Most of us own at least one Omega. Several of us now own a JMAN Special. Would Galaga have bought his GMT Master II had he not been here? And on and on.


I was happy to buy any GMT that was offered to me at MSRP to be honest.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> That PO looks nicer than any Sub.












Was too thick though


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Sporty actually inspired me to by my rolex


Likewise. He's a smartarse but I love him.

@sportura


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> No need to be apologetic, I too love green
> 
> View attachment 15374955


I couldn't stand green 2 years ago but now I like certain shades. Anyone like this?

I think I'll be acquiring it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I couldn't stand green 2 years ago but now I like certain shades. Anyone like this?
> 
> I think I'll be acquiring it.
> 
> View attachment 15376200


goes good with camo...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Long story but I was away for work from and home for a week. Because I was close to the Victorian border I had to get tested and thankfully it came back negative. My God how uncomfortable the procedure is. I thought that bud was still in my nose when she pulled it out. 

Anyway what’s everyone’s IG here? I’d like to add you. 

I only have Sporty’s, Delco’s, Pepsi bezel and a few others. 

Mine is Galaga167. Happy to accept all requests. 

I’m not a prolific user. Mainly use it for information but it’s so much easier to communicate with.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Galaga said:


> That PO looks nicer than any Sub.


Oh... I mean, that's a tough one. Maybe

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Was too thick though


Twss

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Alright next step done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I like that one the most so far. Wonder what MrsBS thinks.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> That PO looks nicer than any Sub.


It's all about one's personal preference. Me - I'll take the Sub. Even over the SM300 Coaxial below that's my favorite Omega of all.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> See how easy it is to find common ground! I love me some curry. Thai, Indian, whichever. Green, yellow, red. I used to make it a lot myself.
> 
> I also like Vietnamese food though I'm not as well versed, "Is it pronounced fuh?"
> Great scene :


Omg 

"Denver."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Anyway what's everyone's IG here? I'd like to add you.
> 
> I only have Sporty's, Delco's, Pepsi bezel and a few others.


Not on IG or FB or Twitter. Sorry. Still rubbing two sticks to make fire...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> It's all about one's personal preference. Me - I'll take the Sub. Even over the SM300 Coaxial below that's my favorite Omega of all.


+1 mate, that matte dial is a killer for me..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Otoh, I do know how to post this...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Otoh, I do know how to post this...


rubbing 2 sticks together?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Long story but I was away for work from and home for a week. Because I was close to the Victorian border I had to get tested and thankfully it came back negative. My God how uncomfortable the procedure is. I thought that bud was still in my nose when she pulled it out.
> 
> Anyway what's everyone's IG here? I'd like to add you.
> 
> ...


Added - I'm s__licker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not on IG or FB or Twitter. Sorry. Still rubbing two sticks to make fire...


I'm definitely in the camp of twirling a stick over flint to start a fire. Analog brain trapped in a digital age.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Otoh, I do know how to post this...


Nothing like winding down and ready to hit the sack w that in mind .....gonna be a good night


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> It's all about one's personal preference. Me - I'll take the Sub. Even over the SM300 Coaxial below that's my favorite Omega of all.


That's my favorite also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not on IG or FB or Twitter. Sorry. Still rubbing two sticks to make fire...


I don't do FB or IG or Snap. I do have twitter though. Completely anonymous name and profile. It's such an entertaining platform.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I'm definitely in the camp of twirling a stick over flint to start a fire. Analog brain trapped in a digital age.


Lol, same here. Deleted FB , twitter and IG almost 4 years back. Never went back.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Took my girls to dinner earlier. Quality time and wrist time.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^did they notice the watch?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ^did they notice the watch?


In my little hick arse town? Probably not. If I had to guess this is the only Panerai in a 40mi radius.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not on IG or FB or Twitter. Sorry. Still rubbing two sticks to make fire...


Rubbing sticks to make fire?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> In my little hick arse town? Probably not. If I had to guess this is the only Panerai in a 40mi radius.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


i meant your girls


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Otoh, I do know how to post this...


Oh boy.... I was just at church...

Oh... that temptation....

So hot....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> rubbing 2 sticks together?


Hahahaha.... i saw what you did there!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Nothing like winding down and ready to hit the sack w that in mind .....gonna be a good night


Here's wishing you "Sweet Wet Dreams"


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> i meant your girls


My 5yo son never really took notice of my watches. He couldn't care less. Then I got this a couple months ago.









Then out of the blue he says whoa daddy is that a new watch? I told him yes and he asks can I have it when I grow up? To be fair, it is my first gold watch so I'm sure that's what caught his eye. But little dude is already trying to call dibs!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Long story but I was away for work from and home for a week. Because I was close to the Victorian border I had to get tested and thankfully it came back negative. My God how uncomfortable the procedure is. I thought that bud was still in my nose when she pulled it out..


Good to see you back here mate. Fantastic to hear that you had also tested negative to covid-19.

Take care @Galaga


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> My 5yo son never really took notice of my watches. He couldn't care less. Then I got this a couple months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 5? Wow. Young starter. My son is into watches and he shares a bond with me looking at new releases. So I think I did well to introduce him to the hobby. He started with G-shocks and now has my Tissot T-touch as a daily wearer. We are waiting for the new Seiko Save the Ocean release.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Only 5? Wow. Young starter. My son is into watches and he shares a bond with me looking at new releases. So I think I did well to introduce him to the hobby. He started with G-shocks and now has my Tissot T-touch as a daily wearer. We are waiting for the new Seiko Save the Ocean release.


That's awesome! I hope my son will remain interested as he gets older. I look forward to passing something on to him when he turns 18 or 21, but only if I believe he will truly appreciate it, wear it, keep it, and not sell it. And it won't be the Lange. I imagine that being my old man daily wearer. Someone will have to gently remove it from my cold wrist.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> i meant your girls


Lmao sorry misunderstood. Wife finally saw it yesterday. Was less than impressed but that's par for the course. Even if she really would like it, I would never hear that. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao sorry misunderstood. Wife finally saw it yesterday. Was less than impressed but that's par for the course. Even if she really would like it, I would never hear that. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


not sure i can like that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> That's awesome! I hope my son will remain interested as he gets older. I look forward to passing something on to him when he turns 18 or 21, but only if I believe he will truly appreciate it, wear it, keep it, and not sell it. And it won't be the Lange. I imagine that being my old man daily wearer. Someone will have to gently remove it from my cold wrist.


I think your son will treasure whatever watch that has been handed down to him, just judging from what people here who post about inheriting a watch from their father.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Alright next step done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you could unwind the mainspring easily this way? No need to wait.






By the way, that dial is


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Long story but I was away for work from and home for a week. Because I was close to the Victorian border I had to get tested and thankfully it came back negative. My God how uncomfortable the procedure is. *I thought that bud was still in my nose when she pulled it out. *
> 
> Anyway what's everyone's IG here? I'd like to add you.
> 
> ...


That's something I thought I'd never hear...
Good to hear you're tested negative.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't do FB or IG or Snap. I do have twitter though. Completely anonymous name and profile. It's such an entertaining platform.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Living in a White House these days 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Took my girls to dinner earlier. Quality time and wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the difficult part. Taking pics with your watch in the foreground and then when they ask to see the pic explaining why you cropped them out. Hope it works out better for you.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> My 5yo son never really took notice of my watches. He couldn't care less. Then I got this a couple months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make a deal. He gets the watch if you get 1% of his company 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Only 5? Wow. Young starter. My son is into watches and he shares a bond with me looking at new releases. So I think I did well to introduce him to the hobby. He started with G-shocks and now has my Tissot T-touch as a daily wearer. We are waiting for the new Seiko Save the Ocean release.


My son's turning 21 this year and he's the one that got me into watches. My wife hates when we talk watches. Hopefully when he comes home with a blue DJ (WG fluted) he'll hide it under his cuff. But maybe I should carpet the dog house just in case 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> That's awesome! I hope my son will remain interested as he gets older. I look forward to passing something on to him when he turns 18 or 21, but only if I believe he will truly appreciate it, wear it, keep it, and not sell it. And it won't be the Lange. I imagine that being my old man daily wearer. Someone will have to gently remove it from my cold wrist.


My guess is your son will be discreetly holding your left hand as you pass 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> That's awesome! I hope my son will remain interested as he gets older. I look forward to passing something on to him when he turns 18 or 21, but only if I believe he will truly appreciate it, wear it, keep it, and not sell it. And it won't be the Lange. I imagine that being my old man daily wearer. Someone will have to gently remove it from my cold wrist.


A good thing you went for a Lange instead of a Patek, but still, better be careful than sorry


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> A good thing you went for a Lange instead of a Patek, but still, better be careful than sorry
> 
> View attachment 15376522


Did you change the eyes on the son. Devious.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Galaga said:


> I couldn't stand green 2 years ago but now I like certain shades. Anyone like this?
> 
> I think I'll be acquiring it.
> 
> View attachment 15376200


Another Seiko limitka?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Only 5? Wow. Young starter. My son is into watches and he shares a bond with me looking at new releases. So I think I did well to introduce him to the hobby. He started with G-shocks and now has my Tissot T-touch as a daily wearer. We are waiting for the new Seiko Save the Ocean release.


My son started with ... Seiko at the age of 14.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did you change the eyes on the son. Devious.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No, I didn't, that's what troubling with this ad


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

Face-to-Face - Rolex Submariner 116610LN vs. Omega Seamaster Diver 300m


THE battle of the luxury dive watches... We go face-to-face between the Rolex Submariner 116610LN and the Omega Seamaster Diver 300m.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Lucien369 said:


> Face-to-Face - Rolex Submariner 116610LN vs. Omega Seamaster Diver 300m
> 
> 
> THE battle of the luxury dive watches... We go face-to-face between the Rolex Submariner 116610LN and the Omega Seamaster Diver 300m.
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My son's turning 21 this year and he's the one that got me into watches. My wife hates when we talk watches. Hopefully when he comes home with a blue DJ (WG fluted) he'll hide it under his cuff. But maybe I should carpet the dog house just in case


The advantage for me is that my wife is supportive of our hobby. She said it beats racing motorbikes in the boondocks. LOL. The trick here is to engage in a dangerous sport and the missus will always try to talk you out of it and suggest a "safer" alternative.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did you change the eyes on the son. Devious.


Those eyes . . . . .


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Another Seiko limitka?


Limited? No.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> My son started with ... Seiko at the age of 14.


About my son's age now but he had a fascination on moving parts and by extension, watches. He liked the 5 buttons that he could press on his G-shock but is now moving up market to the T-touch. He was secretly looking at my mechanical watches so I offered to buy him the Seiko Samurai Save the Ocean which he promptly accepted.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> About my son's age now but he had a fascination on moving parts and by extension, watches. He liked the 5 buttons that he could press on his G-shock but is now moving up market to the T-touch. He was secretly looking at my mechanical watches so I offered to buy him the Seiko Samurai Save the Ocean which he promptly accepted.


You know the rules, upload a photo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> You know the rules, upload a photo.


I can't. The Seiko Samurai Save the Ocean Manta Ray Special Edition hasn't been released yet.

Photo of the T-touch is here.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Change of date and a small photo session at the same time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Change of date and a small photo session at the same time.


I had always admired the Omega Constellation from afar and from as young as I can remember when Cindy Crawford was the brand ambassador. My boss had one and he wore it daily where I could always admire it's beauty.

Nice watch brother Mario.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I had always admired the Omega Constellation from afar and from as young as I can remember when Cindy Crawford was the brand ambassador. My boss had one and he wore it daily where I could always admire it's beauty.
> 
> Nice watch brother Mario.


Thank you so much, brother Dogbert. 

My wife rarely wears it, only for "better" occasions; corporate events, weddings and the like. For everyday comfort, it prefers the Polar A370.

Unfortunately, this Omega has no regulations, and the wife likes to have a tight-fitting watch, so it mostly lies in the box in the summer.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Thought you could unwind the mainspring easily this way? No need to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy to do but wanting to see if the new movement keeps PR


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Thats great man. I remember being scared of the original hulk when we first started watching it. Wasn't long before that's the only part I liked. I remember his eyes and the face he made right before he changed was always so intense.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


When I saw this...










I would do this...










LOL


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Easy to do but wanting to see if the new movement keeps PR


Right.

Seriously that's a great looking dial, can't wait to see the case.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you wear brown pants?
> 
> People can't see if you have crapped in your pants if it was brown.


Since I was about 5 or 6 then, I probably wearing my spiderman shorts. ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just don't get stabbed by a potato peeler. That will be funny


If I do, just know that I went down taking one for the team, literally. HAHA


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> I've run into Lou a few times a cons. That man is BIG.


I've ran into Tom Cruise once. That man is SHORT. HAHA

He's about my height - 5'6"-7".


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Alright next step done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jman special # 2? Dial looks incredible!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Lucien369 said:


> Face-to-Face - Rolex Submariner 116610LN vs. Omega Seamaster Diver 300m
> 
> 
> THE battle of the luxury dive watches... We go face-to-face between the Rolex Submariner 116610LN and the Omega Seamaster Diver 300m.
> ...


Nice article

The end

Now behold&#8230; the Rolex Submariner 116610LN retails for EUR 7,800 and the Omega Seamaster Diver 300m retails for EUR 4,900. That is, if you're able to buy the Submariner at retail price. But suppose you can, the difference in price is impressive; the Sub comes at a more than 60% higher price.
Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Rolex Submariner Date 116610LN
CONCLUSION - The Omega Seamaster Diver 300m offers more value for money, hands down. I love its looks, its technicalities, its Bond 'charm' and that it remains a bit fly-under-the-radar. But I love the Submariner for its heritage, history and the legacy of being one of the dive watches that has set the benchmark for how dive watches look today. Technically both watches are pretty equal.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> I couldn't stand green 2 years ago but now I like certain shades. Anyone like this?
> 
> I think I'll be acquiring it.
> 
> View attachment 15376200


Me! I have this one on pre-order.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> Long story but I was away for work from and home for a week. Because I was close to the Victorian border I had to get tested and thankfully it came back negative. My God how uncomfortable the procedure is. I thought that bud was still in my nose when she pulled it out.
> 
> Anyway what's everyone's IG here? I'd like to add you.
> 
> ...


Mine is @aguynamedtommy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> If I do, just know that I went down taking one for the team, literally. HAHA


But please make sure that you upload a wrist shot with the potato peeler guy in the background first...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Lucien369 said:


> Face-to-Face - Rolex Submariner 116610LN vs. Omega Seamaster Diver 300m
> 
> 
> THE battle of the luxury dive watches... We go face-to-face between the Rolex Submariner 116610LN and the Omega Seamaster Diver 300m.
> ...


Interesting article. Thanks for posting.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Mine is @aguynamedtommy


Yeah, it's in your signature in every post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I've ran into Tom Cruise once. That man is SHORT. HAHA
> 
> He's about my height - 5'6"-7".


Are you saying that you are short?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> I've ran into Tom Cruise once. That man is SHORT. HAHA
> 
> He's about my height - 5'6"-7".


And he is a weirdo , him that is


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Jman special # 2? Dial looks incredible!


Make that 3


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The advantage for me is that my wife is supportive of our hobby. She said it beats racing motorbikes in the boondocks. LOL. The trick here is to engage in a dangerous sport and the missus will always try to talk you out of it and suggest a "safer" alternative.


I get cramps occasionally while watching football. Fortunately, nothing serious; although I might mention this to her next time I bring a new watch home 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> My 5yo son never really took notice of my watches. He couldn't care less. Then I got this a couple months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My son's favorite is my GMT because of the Pepsi bezel, it's Spider-Man colors to him.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally sized this guy...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Finally sized this guy...
> 
> View attachment 15376891


Looks good bro. I am feeling the itch to buy a Datejust after seeing those two watches of yours.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> But please make sure that you upload a wrist shot with the potato peeler guy in the background first...


As the EMT's are rushing in to save my life...
me: hold up, I have to upload this pic to SoOoO first before you save meeee

#priorities


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> As the EMT's are rushing in to save my life...
> me: hold up, I have to upload this pic to SoOoO first before you save meeee
> 
> #priorities


Your sacrifice will be honoured here on OoO. We will name our nameless watch the Tommy watch.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Your sacrifice will be honoured here on OoO. We will name our nameless watch the Tommy watch.


Thanks bro. I'm honored, I think. LOL


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Finally sized this guy...
> 
> View attachment 15376891


Did you buy almost identical watches to confuse the Mrs?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you saying that you are short?


I am!

Story time... Dr told my parents that I was supposed to be even shorter, like 5'3". So my Dad put me in a bunch of sports. I guess the theory is more physical activity encourages growth? Not sure if that's even true. Nonetheless I played football and ran track in HS. I got my "maverick" nickname from football. Because for what I lacked in physical prowess, I made up for in breaking rules, almost every one. ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I am!
> 
> Story time... Dr told my parents that I was supposed to be even shorter, like 5'3". So my Dad put me in a bunch of sports. I guess the theory is more physical activity encourages growth? Not sure if that's even true. Nonetheless I played football and ran track in HS. I got my "maverick" nickname from football. Because for what I lacked in physical prowess, I made up for in breaking rules, almost every one. ?


So you are nicknamed after John McCain?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did you buy almost identical watches to confuse the Mrs?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It's a time-tested strategy that has proven very successful...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> So you are nicknamed after John McCain?


This was in the early 90's by the coaches, so probably not?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Added - I'm s__licker
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Change of date and a small photo session at the same time.


Gotta say that I want to look at these again. They're so much nicer in real life than in Omega's own product photos.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> As the EMT's are rushing in to save my life...
> me: hold up, I have to upload this pic to SoOoO first before you save meeee
> 
> #priorities


Kinda like in our coding school (but not as dangerous). -- fire alarm goes off,


```
git add .
git commit -m "fix before fire alarm"
git push
```
THEN pick up your laptop and go outside.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Guys, I have been suffering from Reverso Ultra Thin 1931 for a long time, but nowhere in Europe I can find a suitable art with a complete set of documents. The magic of JLC charmed me so much that my eyesight went to the current Reverso productions in medium or large versions, such as this one. What do you think...?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Make a deal. He gets the watch if you get 1% of his company
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's a good idea. I already try to put it in his head that he has to study hard, work hard, and find the right "job" if he wants to have nice things. Trying to balance teaching good work ethic without teaching him to crave material things though, that's tricky.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> A good thing you went for a Lange instead of a Patek, but still, better be careful than sorry
> 
> View attachment 15376522


That kid is creepy. I hope my son will be the rich one, as I certainly am not. Maybe he'll buy me the Patek.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Now I'm going to bike training. I hope that when I come back, there will be an interesting debate about Reverso ...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, I didn't, that's what troubling with this ad


Wow I didn't want to ask and show my ignorance, but the photo is actually from a real ad huh? Just creepy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> This was in the early 90's by the coaches, so probably not?


TIC but John had that nickname long ago


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Guys, I have been suffering from Reverso Ultra Thin 1931 for a long time, but nowhere in Europe I can find a suitable art with a complete set of documents. The magic of JLC charmed me so much that my eyesight went to the current Reverso productions in medium or large versions, such as this one. What do you think...?
> View attachment 15377122


I had wanted a Reverso before, tried one on at the boutique and became very iffy about it. I still like it but it didn't seem like a good fit for me. It's one of those watches that I like from afar, without ever having to own one myself.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Guys, I have been suffering from Reverso Ultra Thin 1931 for a long time, but nowhere in Europe I can find a suitable art with a complete set of documents. The magic of JLC charmed me so much that my eyesight went to the current Reverso productions in medium or large versions, such as this one. What do you think...?
> View attachment 15377122


I'm a fan. It's unlike any other watch out there, so it's sure to stand out in any collection.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm weak...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Guys, I have been suffering from Reverso Ultra Thin 1931 for a long time, but nowhere in Europe I can find a suitable art with a complete set of documents. The magic of JLC charmed me so much that my eyesight went to the current Reverso productions in medium or large versions, such as this one. What do you think...?
> View attachment 15377122


I think the duoface models are pretty cool. Two watches for the price of one!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm weak...
> 
> View attachment 15377176


You are meant to cave in to temptation


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm weak...
> 
> View attachment 15377176


Look at how good the dial looks like under the sun...










DAMN!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's another...










Convinced yet?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


My last name haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Gotta say that I want to look at these again. They're so much nicer in real life than in Omega's own product photos.


I am telling you the new one is sublime


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm weak...
> 
> View attachment 15377176


You did, didn't you .....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> My last name haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

35-40 km done. I swallow one beer to strengthen and I can go back to the discussion in a moment ... OoO the drink of the gods refreshes my mind!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Here's another...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Guys, I have been suffering from Reverso Ultra Thin 1931 for a long time, but nowhere in Europe I can find a suitable art with a complete set of documents. The magic of JLC charmed me so much that my eyesight went to the current Reverso productions in medium or large versions, such as this one. What do you think...?
> View attachment 15377122




























Nothing wrong with a Reverso.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> I had wanted a Reverso before, tried one on at the boutique and became very iffy about it. I still like it but it didn't seem like a good fit for me. It's one of those watches that I like from afar, without ever having to own one myself.


I understand that Reverso is not your lifestyle.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Nothing wrong with a Reverso.


Do you ever wear it back side up?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Nothing wrong with a Reverso.


This is the model I am thinking of. Not bad!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm weak...
> 
> View attachment 15377176


Do you think, do you desire or have you already ordered?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I think the duoface models are pretty cool. Two watches for the price of one!


Just a little fat.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The JMANs


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> The JMANs


Love the first one.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

What do you think about people like Bmw1? Nautilus Starting to lose it's luster? - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> The JMANs


Really like the third one..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you ever wear it back side up?


Only when I lead the charge in a championship game of polo.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm weak...
> 
> View attachment 15377176


How many of these are you gonna buy before you trade em all for a smurf? You getting pretty compulsive lately. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> What do you think about people like Bmw1? Nautilus Starting to lose it's luster? - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


I don't like any of them. I don't even understand the attraction. Always thought it was a lame design. That goes the same for the Royal Oak. Mav's Overseas would be a much better alternative to the PP or the AP. Just my opinion.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> What do you think about people like Bmw1? Nautilus Starting to lose it's luster? - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


Pathetic guy wasting everybody's time... on second thought, they deserve this kind of people over there


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Pathetic guy wasting everybody's time... on second thought, they deserve this kind of people over there


And I still can't understand why someone uploads photos of fakes on watch forums full of experts who know art. I want to have my 5 minutes or just check who and when notices how much the counterfeit is different from the original. The worst thing is that when he is proven cheating, he begins to insult everyone around, and after bans, he opens multi-accounts and continues trolling.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Guys, I have been suffering from Reverso Ultra Thin 1931 for a long time, but nowhere in Europe I can find a suitable art with a complete set of documents. The magic of JLC charmed me so much that my eyesight went to the current Reverso productions in medium or large versions, such as this one. What do you think...?
> View attachment 15377122


Not my style and I think all bros here knows that. That said the Reverso is perhaps one of the most iconic watches ever made.

Personally I'd go with a Tank or Santos but that's just me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> The JMANs


First one is the best! Coupled with that strap it's a killer combo!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Love the first one.


Yet another #nra


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Not my style and I think all bros here knows that. That said the Reverso is perhaps one of the most iconic watches ever made.
> 
> Personally I'd go with a Tank or Santos but that's just me.


Santos, the best is the Blue version (foto net)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Santos, the best is the Blue version (foto net)


I prefer the white dial - one quick glance and it's unmistakably Cartier.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> I prefer the white dial - one quick glance and it's unmistakably Cartier.


White is also beautiful. One look at this bar ... no comment.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> And I still can't understand why someone uploads photos of fakes on watch forums full of experts who know art. I want to have my 5 minutes or just check who and when notices how much the counterfeit is different from the original. The worst thing is that when he is proven cheating, he begins to insult everyone around, and after bans, he opens multi-accounts and continues trolling.


There is a lot of weirdos on the internet, and on WUS too, that's why we spend most of our time in OoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Santos, the best is the Blue version (foto net)


Love the Santos! This watch has been on my radar for quite a while (though I won't be getting a new watch anytime soon)

Nice piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> There is a lot of weirdos on the internet, and on WUS too, that's why we spend most of our time in OoO


I counted a dozen or so regulars here at OoO.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I counted a dozen or so regulars here at OoO.


True, a dozen it is


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, a dozen it is
> 
> View attachment 15377501


Count right. There are thirteen of them at the table.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> How many of these are you gonna buy before you trade em all for a smurf? You getting pretty compulsive lately.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Very fair question. Lucky a smurf doesn't ring my bell even with all that blue. Who knew?

And dude, "compulsive" is my middle name!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Love the Santos! This watch has been on my radar for quite a while (though I won't be getting a new watch anytime soon)
> 
> Nice piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Middle name compulsive, but does your inner ABS turn on after all?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I am telling you the new one is sublime


Waiting to see that dial at my AD

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Other things I'm compulsive about...





















jorgenl said:


> American food:
> *Hamburger
> Chicken wings
> Ribs
> ...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I used to have one.


Of course you did; even blue!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Middle name compulsive, but does your inner ABS turn on after all?


You might have to talk to Mav if you want to talk about abs...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you ever wear it back side up?


I think BT's more into horses, and possibly polo, than 59; but I could be wrong.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Guys, I have been suffering from Reverso Ultra Thin 1931 for a long time, but nowhere in Europe I can find a suitable art with a complete set of documents. The magic of JLC charmed me so much that my eyesight went to the current Reverso productions in medium or large versions, such as this one. What do you think...?
> View attachment 15377122


Large is pretty big. These and Tanks, etc, wear clunky if you gauge their size by the numbers alone. I'd get a medium for my 180mm-ish wrist.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> What do you think about people like Bmw1? Nautilus Starting to lose it's luster? - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


For me it can't lose what it never had 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> The JMAN


Door number 3, please

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Large is pretty big. These and Tanks, etc, wear clunky if you gauge their size by the numbers alone. I'd get a medium for my 180mm-ish wrist.


I have only a 5mm larger wrist. Not flat, rather round (this is from the times of youth, when you used to go to the gym, and there were posters of Franco Columbu and Frank Zane on the walls).


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Not my style and I think all bros here knows that. That said the Reverso is perhaps one of the most iconic watches ever made.
> 
> Personally I'd go with a Tank or Santos but that's just me.


Watches should be round. There I've said it. Let the crucifixtion begin.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> Watches should be round. There I've said it. Let the crucifixtion begin.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It is a round globe. Although some believe it is flat and its pillars are elephants ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> There is a lot of weirdos on the internet, and on WUS too, that's why we spend most of our time in OoO


You're noticed that too??!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Count right. There are thirteen of them at the table.


That's if you consider JC a weirdo too... do you? think well before answering


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of abs...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

In terms of likes, Reverso is slightly ahead of Santos. And I am hungry for shopping.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, a dozen it is
> 
> View attachment 15377501


LOL.

... and Nobby is Judas


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Middle name compulsive, but does your inner ABS turn on after all?


Yes, definitely compulsive, but I can pump the brakes haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of abs...
> 
> View attachment 15377561


No brakes or safeguards!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's if you consider JC a weirdo too... do you? think well before answering


I have the right to refuse to answer if it could be used against me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> In terms of likes, Reverso is slightly ahead of Santos. And I am hungry for shopping.


We are all hungry for shopping; the only one that is on a shopping spree right now is BSF


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Very fair question. Lucky a smurf doesn't ring my bell even with all that blue. Who knew?
> 
> And dude, "compulsive" is my middle name!











We will now conjugate the verb "am compulsive"

I am compulsive
You are compulsive
We is all compulsive


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.
> 
> ... and Nobby is Judas


And speaking of Nobby, he's gone missing for the past few weeks. Nobby if you're out there, hope all is well with you.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> We are all hungry for shopping; the only one that is on a shopping spree right now is BSF


You left out Kiwi71 on the verge of closing on a new PAM.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> We are all hungry for shopping; the only one that is on a shopping spree right now is BSF


Some, like BSF, are already at the stage of consumption, while others are just developing their purchasing strategy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I have only a 5mm larger wrist. Not flat, rather round (this is from the times of youth, when you used to go to the gym, and there were posters of Franco Columbu and Frank Zane on the walls).


The catch is, there's no downward-turning lugs, so a 45mm-long Reverso Large wears like a big slab of metal, with a lot of daylight between the "lugs" and your wrist, especially if your wrist is roundish.

I don't think rectangular-cased watches have benefited from the trend to bigger sizes.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Time to go to bed. Just two more days of work and I'm on a well-deserved vacation. Good night!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Really like the third one..


Think that's mine


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just saying hi, @Black5.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> We will now conjugate the verb "am compulsive"
> 
> I am compulsive
> You are compulsive
> We is all compulsive


Lol, it's not?
I compulse 
You compulse 
We compulse


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You left out Kiwi71 on the verge of closing on a new PAM.


And God forbid they pull a Hulk out of the safe.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And speaking of Nobby, he's gone missing for the past few weeks. Nobby if you're out there, hope all is well with you.


And B5 also. Miss both you guys. Hope all is well.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

And Gun....


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> My ex gf's dad delivered Lou's kid


Well, if Lou is as big as they say it should have been an easy job


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And speaking of Nobby, he's gone missing for the past few weeks. Nobby if you're out there, hope all is well with you.


I hope he hasn't betrayed* OoO and gone to that other forum.... ?

* = Tongue in cheek comment. Please don't be offended. We want you to come back here @nobbylon 2


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just saying hi, @Black5.


He's studying. Looks like he is taking a hiatus like he did for a while the last time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> And Gun....


I was just chatting with Gun yesterday and he is fine. Just that he was very busy with work and was resting during his down time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was just chatting with Gun yesterday and he is fine. Just that he was very busy with work and was resting during his down time.


tell him no excuse


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was just chatting with Gun yesterday and he is fine. Just that he was very busy with work and was resting during his down time.


Resting in his down time ??? Excuse me


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of abs...
> 
> View attachment 15377561


I like that she's in a law office.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yes, definitely compulsive, but I can pump the brakes haha!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, okay Bro Licker!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I have the right to refuse to answer if it could be used against me.


Good answer!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Well, if Lou is as big as they say it should have been an easy job


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The wife is out of town tomorrow through Wednesday. #bachelormode engaged!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> The wife is out of town tomorrow through Wednesday. #bachelormode engaged!


So what's the plan?!?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

LOTS of window shopping for stuff I can't afford!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> And God forbid they pull a Hulk out of the safe.


If they do pull Hulk out of the safe, make sure you leave with it too. Don't disappoint us.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Was just watching a movie with this young lady.










Yow!

Hopefully BT approves...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> LOTS of window shopping for stuff I can't afford!


WADR, that's not very bachelorish.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> LOTS of window shopping for stuff I can't afford!


Window shopping is generally more fun than real shopping...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was just watching a movie with this young lady.
> 
> View attachment 15377779
> 
> ...


sure Starship Troopers?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> sure Starship Troopers?


Yup.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, a dozen it is
> 
> View attachment 15377501


Looks like I wasn't invited to dinner...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was just watching a movie with this young lady.
> 
> View attachment 15377779
> 
> ...


Starship Troopers?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> sure Starship Troopers?


NRA


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A word of advice. If you are ever contemplating on buying a mid tier Seiko always see it in the flesh first and try it on. If I solely relied on the internet I would have purchased all 3 of these.

Case finishing is nice but with these pieces it's like they don't know what they want to be and have a bit of an identity crisis. Very dinner dress diver, the lot of them and none I repeat none come close to my Marinemaster or have the charm of my lower priced Seikos such as the SKX, turtle or Samurai. Plus these 6R movements are crap and plenty have discovered this on the Seiko forums.

































I'm so glad I tried them as I've decided I'm buying none of them. It's saved me plenty of $ as I'm convinced I would have flipped all of them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> tell him no excuse


Sure of course.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> A word of advice. If you are ever contemplating on buying a mid tier Seiko always see it in the flesh first and try it on. If I solely relied on the internet I would have purchased all 3 of these.
> 
> Case finishing is nice but with these pieces it's like they don't know what they want to be and have a bit of an identity crisis. Very dinner dress diver, the lot of them and none I repeat none come close to my Marinemaster or have the charm of my lower priced Seikos such as the SKX, turtle or Samurai. Plus these 6R movements are crap and plenty have discovered this on the Seiko forums.
> 
> ...


Godfrey.

Makes me appreciate what I have. One day I'll either buy a panda Speedmaster or Polar Explorer 2 or a white dial explorer if its ever released and I'm done.

For a month at least


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

New phone! I spent the whole weekend backing up the old one three different ways, transferring data onto the new one, and getting it activated. It was rough because the USB on the old one was wrecked long ago, as were the audio jack and the ringer speaker. I could only transfer data over WiFi and Bluetooth and could only charge it wirelessly. Neither of the two automatic backup methods or the phone setup tool transferred everything correctly, but my dumb manual file system copy had all the missing pieces.

It sure is nice to have a phone with working audio and plenty of spare memory. It will take a while to find my way around the UI.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

A classic raised from the dead








Another PO watch size insecurity thread (Sorry)


When the lugs of a watch go from one side of your wrist all the way to the other, like in some of the pictures, I think the watch looks too big. +1. My rule for proper fit is that the bracelet/strap should angle away from the watch, not drop straight down, and certainly not angle back in. To...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> A classic raised from the dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said it was the user interface's fault for suggesting that thread for him to read.....

LOL. Like all youngsters these days, no ownership of one's own problems and blame society for all their shortcomings. Thank goodness you lot here are not like that!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

It is an interesting defense though.... A 10 year old PO thread popped up for me... maybe


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He said it was the user interface's fault for suggesting that thread for him to read.....
> 
> LOL. Like all youngsters these days, no ownership of one's own problems and blame society for all their shortcomings. Thank goodness you lot here are not like that!


.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

On the way to work with MB on hand.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like I wasn't invited to dinner...


Sure you were; who did you think took the photo?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure you were; who did you think took the photo?


Right! The "official photographer" for the last supper! 
Now how should I pitch that to bring more business in?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Right! The "official photographer" for the last supper!
> Now how should I pitch that to bring more business in?


Here you go


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 15378075


Lol


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

There's an interesting thread discussing ... you guessed it, Rolex, with some very informative comments. Bro Dick is active as well as a few other very knowledgeable WIS.

page-10


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> The wife is out of town tomorrow through Wednesday. #bachelormode engaged!


Wasup stranger? How you been?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> A word of advice. If you are ever contemplating on buying a mid tier Seiko always see it in the flesh first and try it on. If I solely relied on the internet I would have purchased all 3 of these.
> 
> Case finishing is nice but with these pieces it's like they don't know what they want to be and have a bit of an identity crisis. Very dinner dress diver, the lot of them and none I repeat none come close to my Marinemaster or have the charm of my lower priced Seikos such as the SKX, turtle or Samurai. Plus these 6R movements are crap and plenty have discovered this on the Seiko forums.
> 
> ...


Just from the little I know about Seiko, I see the prospex moving down in quality while the Seiko5 stepping their game up. I could be way off base but I'm liking what the 5's have going on right now. I might be biased. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Saw a Rolex Datejust come up for sale in my part of the world. I almost threw up when I saw the advertisement. Who the feck buys these type of configuration for a DJ???? This is freeking criminal.










Full listing here. Rolex Datejust for AU$ 9,000 for sale from a Private Seller on Chrono24


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 15378075


I know the man in the middle rose from the dead.....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> On the way to work with MB on hand.


Simple and clean. Nothing wrong with that one. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Think that's mine


Great choice mate from Jman special...👏👏👏


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just saying hi, @Black5.
> 
> View attachment 15377581


Nice way to distract @Black5 from his studies. LOL...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Saw a Rolex Datejust come up for sale in my part of the world. I almost threw up when I saw the advertisement. Who the feck buys these type of configuration for a DJ???? This is freeking criminal.
> 
> View attachment 15378135
> 
> ...


That dial is so ridiculous mate. couldn't even look at the pics


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Nice way to distract @Black5 from his studies. LOL...


He may get toooooo distracted by the pretty girls that he won't be working on his assignments.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> That dial is so ridiculous mate. couldn't even look at the pics


And he is asking for a ridiculous price too. I won't even give him half what he is asking for.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know the man in the middle rose from the dead.....


Hmm... hearsay! did you check by yourself Bro Dog?

Regards,

Tom  PF


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, a dozen it is
> 
> View attachment 15377501


Nice one bro PF..   . 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He may get toooooo distracted by the pretty girls that he won't be working on his assignments.


Probably.. maybe we could ask him to post the class pic for SoOoO evaluation...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm... hearsay! did you check by yourself Bro Dog?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tom  PF


You want to see the scar on the palm of my hand?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And he is asking for a ridiculous price too. I won't even give him half what he is asking for.


Agreed mate..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Probably.. maybe we could ask him to post the class pic for SoOoO evaluation...


LOL. I would leave him to concentrate on his tutor. I heard they were having practical lessons today.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> Simple and clean. Nothing wrong with that one.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you for your appreciation! 

Just out of curiosity, what is this character in your avatar?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I would leave him to concentrate on his tutor. I heard they were having practical lessons today.


LOL.... ? ? ?

Practical lessons, B5 is learning fast or he already knew? (thinking)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> It's a massive wank. When NASA returns to the moon in 2024 you reckon they will wear a Speedie or some type of Garmin or other smart watch?
> 
> Edit: Or go for the first time.


Exactly this! Omega's history in that is a massive wank. Not because it's omega but the whole history thing (or rather how it's marketed) is just a pile of wank.

Similar to Rolex and their 'rarity'

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I texted him yesterday and he is fine. He's busy with work at the moment.
> 
> Ain't that true brother @Gunnar_917?


Okay catching up on all the 'mentioned you posts'

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Saw a Rolex Datejust come up for sale in my part of the world. I almost threw up when I saw the advertisement. Who the feck buys these type of configuration for a DJ???? This is freeking criminal.
> 
> View attachment 15378135
> 
> ...


There is soo much wrong with that watch. It must be a one-off, special order: wait - collectors item?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't think there is a feature / function in the new site. I recall that before the migration, only @Black5 and myself passed 1,000 posts on the SoOoO. In the old OoO, it was you, @Gunnar_917 and me that went past 10,000 posts.


My post count has taken a hit in its rise to the top

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's an interesting thread discussing ... you guessed it, Rolex, with some very informative comments. Bro Dick is active as well as a few other very knowledgeable WIS.
> 
> page-10


Interesting...

Honestly I'm surprised it hasn't turned into a shytshow yet.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Bro Dog said that Bro Gun is working.... not a valid excuse


I'm a sell out

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Exactly this! Omega's history in that is a massive wank. Not because it's omega but the whole history thing (or rather how it's marketed) is just a pile of wank.
> 
> Similar to Rolex and their 'rarity'
> 
> Brother of OoO


welcome back!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> where is gun and tooth and merv


Back

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Saw a Rolex Datejust come up for sale in my part of the world. I almost threw up when I saw the advertisement. Who the feck buys these type of configuration for a DJ???? This is freeking criminal.
> 
> View attachment 15378135
> 
> ...


Can't even like your post...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Ohh i didn't know that about bro gun.
> 
> Mate, i 'm not an actor in any serious way.. did some acts in school and college levels. That's it .


I once auditioned for a part before. Had to sit on this couch









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Ditto. Some people here have become more reliable than some people I've known for over 20 years .


Lol I know. The check ins from people on here are much better than a bunch of people I've known for like 20+ years as well

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hi there.


Hi!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> As a rule, yes, however, the green Alpinist is a different creature all together.
> 
> Right @Gunnar_917 ?


Define creature... most add value in some sort to humanity. I'm still trying to work out what said watch has done

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang, I wasn't aware there was any anti-Alp sentiment. I don't know it it matters, but I got mine in 2011 before the hype really started. And green is my favorite color


Could t have you bought two omega's and a pretentious Patek?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I tagged him too.
> 
> #neverreadahead


Good to see reading ahead hasn't become a thing in the last month

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey, I just saw a news article. Former Formula One driver totals his McLaren in Monaco. LOL. Just as well, this proves that he hasn't got what it takes to drive a Formula One car. He can't even drive a road car properly. Brother @Panerol Forte go give him some driving lessons please.
> 
> Here is the article. Former F1 racer Sutil 'destroys £900k McLaren' in Monaco but escapes unscathed
> 
> Tagging my friend Gun too @Gunnar_917


That was a laugh. But poor car

...also Sutil

Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If you could have any watch at any price point but you can never sell it, what would you choose?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> welcome back!


Thanks!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> welcome back!


Thanks!

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Okay catching up on all the 'mentioned you posts'
> 
> Brother of OoO


Hey, look who's back. Welcome!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I hope that I didn't offend anybody with my religion related artwork. A last one and I'll stop


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Brother of OoO


Right back at ya.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Thank you for your appreciation!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is this character in your avatar?


John Dillinger. Was just always a fan of dillinger stories and movies.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> There is soo much wrong with that watch. It must be a one-off, special order: wait - collectors item?


LOL. The dial colour, it's just wrong.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I once auditioned for a part before. Had to sit on this couch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope there's no black light in that room. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My post count has taken a hit in its rise to the top
> 
> Brother of OoO


You are going to lose your page 1 status on the new leaderboard if you don't post enough. 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I hope that I didn't offend anybody with my religion related artwork. A last one and I'll stop
> 
> View attachment 15378186
> 
> View attachment 15378187


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That was a laugh. But poor car
> 
> ...also Sutil
> 
> Brother of OoO


and in other news, 6- times Formula One world champion Lewis Hamilton wins the British Grand Prix in Silverstone on three tyres. He was unbeatable on 4 wheels and he is showing that he is still unbeatable on three....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> If you could have any watch at any price point but you can never sell it, what would you choose?


UN Freak. The original platinum and blue. Entertaining enough to just watch it operate.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I once auditioned for a part before. Had to sit on this couch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did it involve role playing with a woman on the couch too?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> UN Freak. The original platinum and blue. Entertaining enough to just watch it operate.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah... I tried one on, you need a ratchet wrench (not supplied) to wind it, the main spring barrel is the size of the case


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> John Dillinger. Was just always a fan of dillinger stories and movies.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I felt he was a dark star type


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nah... I tried one on, you need a ratchet wrench (not supplied) to wind it, the main spring barrel is the size of the case
> 
> View attachment 15378211


I tried on one of those too. Not as impressive but still cool. I'm talking about this one. Just too cool to look at.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bang on accuracy since I got it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

So my radio silence, I started a new job a month ago and it’s been really busy. Going well though. 

I spend quite a bit of time in front of the computer doing fiddly work so end of the day don’t really have the headspace to spend time in front of a screen. 

I’m all well though! Not much to report on that’s overly interesting. Managed to get away a couple of weekends ago to go to a winery region around us (Hunter Valley) which was nice.

Bro Dog mentioned to me about OoO’s queries and I’ve been meaning to jump on for quite some time. As Bro Dog also mentioned I do message Tooth so I’ll let him know!

Hope everyone here is well! Any news (of note)?


Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I hope that I didn't offend anybody with my religion related artwork. A last one and I'll stop
> 
> View attachment 15378186
> 
> ...


I actually really like the colour scheme of that art

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, look who's back. Welcome!


Thanks! How's the house sale gone? All finished??

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Right back at ya.
> 
> View attachment 15378191


Now that's a welcome back party. Jenna is okay too ;-)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Hope there's no black light in that room.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well I didn't get any before and the guy said he'll call and let me know how my audition went. It didn't last very long and when I was leaving He said something about being the Fastest Gun in the West???

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You are going to lose your page 1 status on the new leaderboard if you don't post enough.












Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> and in other news, 6- times Formula One world champion Lewis Hamilton wins the British Grand Prix in Silverstone on three tyres. He was unbeatable on 4 wheels and he is showing that he is still unbeatable on three....


I saw that. Impressive drive home and managing to make it back on those three tyres.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bang on accuracy since I got it.
> 
> View attachment 15378239


Didn't end up with the concentric circles dial?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> If you could have any watch at any price point but you can never sell it, what would you choose?


Had an interesting time away with watches. Not bought any but also paid no real attention to them.

I'm all honesty I'd just be really happy with my BLNR. If I was to choose a one watch it would still be of the Rolex GMT variety

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So my radio silence, I started a new job a month ago and it's been really busy. Going well though.
> 
> I spend quite a bit of time in front of the computer doing fiddly work so end of the day don't really have the headspace to spend time in front of a screen.
> 
> ...


Yes.

@Black5 has disappeared as well. Don't know what's the go with him and stage 4 lockdown in Melbourne.

@AL9C1 has bought a giant Panerai (finally) after talking about it for a whole year and a half 

@BigSeikoFan is no longer a Seiko fan. He went on a Rolex shopping spree....

@Galaga still mulling over a Speedmaster

@Cobia, @JimmyMack75, @CaptainCastard are also missing


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well I didn't get any before and the guy said he'll call and let me know how my audition went. It didn't last very long and when I was leaving He said something about being the Fastest Gun in the West???
> 
> Brother of OoO


Are you really as good as they say?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks! How's the house sale gone? All finished??
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yup, we closed 2 weeks ago and settled into an apt. Despite getting rid of a ton of stuff, we still look like hoarders! All good tho.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Didn't end up with the concentric circles dial?
> 
> Brother of OoO


He's got two of those. Which one you referring to?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope everyone here is well! Any news (of note)?


The only watch-related news for me was spending an Amazon gift card on a third-party bracelet for my AW plus two leather straps for an old Swatch of mine that my parents sent from home.

Other than that, it's the usual looking at the computer all day, then wondering what home improvement project MrsBS wants me to do next.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes.
> 
> @Black5 has disappeared as well. Don't know what's the go with him and stage 4 lockdown in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


B5 started a new job when I was last on here. Hope he's okay with the escalation of things in Melbourne.

Nice work AL

Lol BRF then? Although that is a bit too similar to TRF

G should get one, he'd be happy with it. I actually used mine once in my time off.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's got two of those. Which one you referring to?


Lol

The blue one

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Are you really as good as they say?
> View attachment 15378314


Hahahahaha I haven't seen any of your posts but like you already hahahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, we closed 2 weeks ago and settled into an apt. Despite getting rid of a ton of stuff, we still look like hoarders! All good tho.


Nice! Congrats on the sale and the new place

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Didn't end up with the concentric circles dial?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Also bang on accuracy!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Had an interesting time away with watches. Not bought any but also paid no real attention to them.
> 
> I'm all honesty I'd just be really happy with my BLNR. If I was to choose a one watch it would still be of the Rolex GMT variety
> 
> Brother of OoO


Anyway @Gunnar, hello! I'm new Brother OoO here and I love my Batman too!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @BigSeikoFan is no longer a Seiko fan. He went on a Rolex shopping spree....


But this one will still rule them all.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I still want a Speedmaster but it doesn’t have to be the moonwatch. A white dial or panda would be the ultimate and give the collection a white dial which I don’t have.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Anyway @Gunnar, hello! I'm new Brother OoO here and I love my Batman too!


I was hoping for that but the AD called with a LN and I jumped at it soon after it was discontinued. The Batman on oyster is a top watch, better than the batgirl.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Also bang on accuracy!
> 
> View attachment 15378324


Nice work!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Anyway @Gunnar, hello! I'm new Brother OoO here and I love my Batman too!


Welcome!

You've already hit 1000 posts??

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahahaha I haven't seen any of your posts but like you already hahahahaha
> 
> Brother of OoO


New member of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You've already hit 1000 posts??
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. Can't check who has a thousand posts anymore. New platform doesn't have that functionality


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You've already hit 1000 posts??
> 
> Brother of OoO


No, just 461.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Something else I saw recently that I was meaning to post on here. Even Australia's emergency services have it right









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Can't check who has a thousand posts anymore. New platform doesn't have that functionality


What a jip! Although it's probably for the best. My overall page 1 status in WUS should be okay though. I was well up that list

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> No, just 461.


Ah right.

Hope you're enjoying OoO. It's a fun place to kill a lot of time.

Like A LOT of time

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ah right.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying OoO. It's a fun place to kill a lot of time.
> 
> ...


Actually, OoO is a time thief, but the most important thing is having fun and broadening your horizons. And there are no taboos here.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Could t have you bought two omega's and a pretentious Patek?
> 
> Brother of OoO





























Minus a Patek.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You've already hit 1000 posts??
> 
> Brother of OoO


I was going to ask about that too.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But this one will still rule them all.
> 
> View attachment 15378327


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Minus a Patek.


Plus a Lange; your hand wins


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure you were; who did you think took the photo?


Excellent


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Define creature... most add value in some sort to humanity. I'm still trying to work out what said watch has done
> 
> Brother of OoO


Hold on, isn't there something where I point the thing at the sun and then turn the other thing and I think I could find North?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You want to see the scar on the palm of my hand?


Ever see the research that concluded it was more likely a wrist shot?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Exactly this! Omega's history in that is a massive wank. Not because it's omega but the whole history thing (or rather how it's marketed) is just a pile of wank.
> 
> Similar to Rolex and their 'rarity'
> 
> Brother of OoO


Well it's about dam time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Back
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah I'm trying to get to first and only page... Inane posts are helpful.

How is work?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nah... I tried one on, you need a ratchet wrench (not supplied) to wind it, the main spring barrel is the size of the case
> 
> View attachment 15378211


Good point. Any watch that is stiff winding is a no go for me. Thinking of every ETA 2824 ever made.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Good point. Any watch that is stiff winding is a no go for me. Thinking of every ETA 2824 ever made.


I've found that the H-50 in my vintage dialed Hamilton Khaki Mechanical, which is a 80 hour power reserve variant of the ETA 2801-2, is extremely stiff to wind, far stiffer than the ETA 2801-2s in my earlier Hamilton Khaki Mechanicals.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Something else I saw recently that I was meaning to post on here. Even Australia's emergency services have it right
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Welcome back Bro Gun. Above is perfect avatar for OoO now OoOoO.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Welcome back, Bro Gun!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Actually, OoO is a time thief, but the most important thing is having fun and broadening your horizons. And there are no taboos here.


Just politics and religion but risqué pictures okay (unless censored by J71 or Sgt Bo).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mleok said:


> I've found that the H-50 in my vintage dialed Hamilton Khaki Mechanical, which is a 80 hour power reserve variant of the ETA 2801-2, is extremely stiff to wind, far stiffer than the ETA 2801-2s in my earlier Hamilton Khaki Mechanicals.


Hey, look who dropped by. Welcome!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> I've found that the H-50 in my vintage dialed Hamilton Khaki Mechanical, which is a 80 hour power reserve variant of the ETA 2801-2, is extremely stiff to wind, far stiffer than the ETA 2801-2s in my earlier Hamilton Khaki Mechanicals.


At one time I owned a GO Senator Sixties watch that had, as I recall, a Calibre 39 movement that was also stiff winding but perhaps at least partly due to a small winding crown? Beautiful watch and movement though, and highly accurate as well.

BTW welcome back to the Dark Side, AKA as OoO or now OoOoO! We are a very diverse group here, many (most) of us who have become weary of way too many repetitive, inane threads. Although this thread is a sticky within the Rolex & Tudor Forum, we actually discuss Seiko, GS, Panerai and Omega no less often than Rolex. Occasionally Tudor is mentioned but just in passing as Galaga is, I think, the only regular here who owns one but unable to sell it since it was a gift from his wife!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> At one time I owned a GO Senator Sixties watch that had, as I recall, a Calibre 39 movement that was also stiff winding but perhaps at least partly due to a small winding crown? Beautiful watch and movement though, and highly accurate as well.
> 
> BTW welcome back to the Dark Side, AKA as OoO or now OoOoO! We are a very diverse group here, many (most) of us who have become weary of way too many repetitive, inane threads. Although this thread is a sticky within the Rolex & Tudor Forum, we actually discuss Seiko, GS, Panerai and Omega no less often than Rolex. Occasionally Tudor is mentioned but just in passing as Galaga is, I think, the only regular here who owns one but unable to sell it since it was a gift from his wife!


59, did you forget that Bro Dick owns multiple Tudor watches?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> 59, did you forget that Bro Dick owns multiple Tudor watches?


Tudor? What Tudors?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good Monday morning!










KACHOW!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes.
> 
> @Black5 has disappeared as well. Don't know what's the go with him and stage 4 lockdown in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


I'm OK, just keeping very busy. Work is rather intense at the moment (and Govt contracting means no access to mobile or external web sites during business hours), and along with online studying doesn't leave much time for anything else, or any inclination for any extra screen time when I'm trying to come down.

Stage 4 restrictions are going to really hurt our local economy, but if people behave like petulant children, unfortunately that's the way you have to treat them to get them to react. I don't have a lot of faith that my fellow victorians will abide by them though and I fear it's going to be largely unenforceable.

I have a travel exemption due to work, and the numbers of people I still see moving around that ignore the guidelines and don't even take basic precautions is astounding and disheartening. Even within my own team, in a training session today with a group of supposedly intelligent and well-informed contractors that are expected to set an example for others, and it had to be stopped a number of times to remind people to leave their masks on and stay 1.5m apart. It's almost like it's a challenge to some people.

Congrats to big Al on the Panerai and hope everyone is well. Stay safe everyone...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes.
> 
> @Black5 has disappeared as well. Don't know what's the go with him and stage 4 lockdown in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, hope you and all the lads are well.
Ive put watches on the backburner atm, been spending my spare cash gettihng a few special pieces for my mexican and polish bootleg vintage star wars figure collection.
I got a nice glass wall display unit a while back, i've put on a killer display with my old collection thats been boxed for years.
Even the lady thinks it looks great.
Ive been researching and networking online in Mexico and Poland, getting some old contacts going again whom are the biggest collectors and experts in those countries.
Its been enjoyable, just quietly i havnt seen a better vintage bootleg collection in the southern Hemisphere, there may be one but i havnt seen it, im pretty proud of it.
Im still reading the forum here, not going anywhere bros, just being satisfied with the watches i have atm.
Soon as those Sami mantas start dropping in price i'll grab one.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So my radio silence, I started a new job a month ago and it's been really busy. Going well though.
> 
> I spend quite a bit of time in front of the computer doing fiddly work so end of the day don't really have the headspace to spend time in front of a screen.
> 
> ...


Welcome back and congratulations on the new job!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> 59, did you forget that Bro Dick owns multiple Tudor watches?


No PF I didn't forget but was merely taking the opportunity of poking an e-stick in Bro Galaga's ribs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

B5 and Cobia thanks for the updates.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You might have to talk to Mav if you want to talk about abs...


Abs?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And he is asking for a ridiculous price too. I won't even give him half what he is asking for.


That you would give him any $ at all is amazing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> I've found that the H-50 in my vintage dialed Hamilton Khaki Mechanical, which is a 80 hour power reserve variant of the ETA 2801-2, is extremely stiff to wind, far stiffer than the ETA 2801-2s in my earlier Hamilton Khaki Mechanicals.


Seriously mleok, consider posting here more often as you bring a great deal of traction and knowledge to the party.

Right now Kiwi71 is in the process of likely buying a new Panerai, and several of us have stepped up to the plate and attempted to advise him throughout the process. We might not always be correct with our advice, but we are, to a man, highly opinionated here!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> That you would give him any $ at all is amazing.


Agreed. That dial is so ugly I didn't even bother to comment.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> What do you think about people like Bmw1? Nautilus Starting to lose it's luster? - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


What's that saying? Fake watches are for fake people.

Just seeing the first photo of the darker blue/purplish dial vs a lighter blue on a real one didn't seem right to me, but I'm not a Patek expert.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I once auditioned for a part before. Had to sit on this couch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were only sitting on it?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Seriously mleok, consider posting here more often as you bring a great deal of traction and knowledge to the party.
> 
> Right now Kiwi71 is in the process of likely buying a new Panerai, and several of us have stepped up to the plate and attempted to advise him throughout the process. We might not always be correct with our advice, but we are, to a man, highly opinionated here!


@5959HH and @mleok I second that!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Abs?


I figured anyone with your guns would have abs too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> What's that saying? Fake watches are for fake people.
> 
> Just seeing the first photo of the darker blue/purplish dial vs a lighter blue on a real one didn't seem right to me, but I'm not a Patek expert.


FWIW, I'm even less of an expert, so I wouldn't have known anything about the purplish dial not being legit.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm OK, just keeping very busy. Work is rather intense at the moment (and Govt contracting means no access to mobile or external web sites during business hours), and along with online studying doesn't leave much time for anything else, or any inclination for any extra screen time when I'm trying to come down.
> 
> Stage 4 restrictions are going to really hurt our local economy, but if people behave like petulant children, unfortunately that's the way you have to treat them to get them to react. I don't have a lot of faith that my fellow victorians will abide by them though and I fear it's going to be largely unenforceable.
> 
> ...


Hey bro good to hear from you.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I figured anyone with your guns would have abs too.


My one pack? LOL

I'm actually getting kinda fatty. With less exercise thanks to COVID and my wife's delicious cooking, I've packed on a good 15 to 20 lbs since March.

I started running again daily last week.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Is this supposed to be J-Lo. I see her in my feed, but looks like Tapatalk might be blocking her. What the?!?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Is this supposed to be J-Lo. I see her in my feed, but looks like Tapatalk might be blocking her. What the?!?


That's weird. Oh and that's Jessica Biel. Speaking of JLo...










She's a hot MILF but a bit too muscular for my tastes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> If you could have any watch at any price point but you can never sell it, what would you choose?


I had hoped to answer that this year but CV19 has delayed for now. I wanted to see the VC and royal oak.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> John Dillinger. Was just always a fan of dillinger stories and movies.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Was he the gangster with the giant peni$?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You are going to lose your page 1 status on the new leaderboard if you don't post enough. 😁


Well there is a page with the most posts. That's the one I'm going after.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So my radio silence, I started a new job a month ago and it's been really busy. Going well though.
> 
> I spend quite a bit of time in front of the computer doing fiddly work so end of the day don't really have the headspace to spend time in front of a screen.
> 
> ...


Good that job going well...i'm sure the inmates miss you ...
my news was not good as Bo the Wonder Dog is at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes.
> 
> @Black5 has disappeared as well. Don't know what's the go with him and stage 4 lockdown in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


and @Merv


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> B5 started a new job when I was last on here. Hope he's okay with the escalation of things in Melbourne.
> 
> Nice work AL
> 
> ...


Also Bro Del and Jag report in from time to time. Unce and a couple of others have joined.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahahaha I haven't seen any of your posts but like you already hahahahaha
> 
> Brother of OoO


JMod bought 4 new corvettes


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> That's weird. Oh and that's Jessica Biel. Speaking of JLo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well those showed up just fine. Ashamed of myself for not recognizing Mrs Timberlake.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You've already hit 1000 posts??
> 
> Brother of OoO


Rules have been relaxed in general. As far as I know, we lost the ability to count posts in a given thread.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Can't check who has a thousand posts anymore. New platform doesn't have that functionality


#nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Good Monday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sharp...still hope to see one ... likely 2021 ... still no complaints?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Abs?


A system that allows you to maintain control with excessive watch purchases - reference to automotive ABS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, hope you and all the lads are well.
> Ive put watches on the backburner atm, been spending my spare cash gettihng a few special pieces for my mexican and polish bootleg vintage star wars figure collection.
> I got a nice glass wall display unit a while back, i've put on a killer display with my old collection thats been boxed for years.
> Even the lady thinks it looks great.
> ...


 what's watches got to do with it? Post pics of your other collections.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Rules have been relaxed in general. As far as I know, we lost the ability to count posts in a given thread.


Arguing against my own "membership" by saying this, but you can still see total posts. 1000 posts on greater WUS is still a pretty significant contribution. I'm still not there and I've been on WUS since 2011.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Arguing against my own "membership" by saying this, but you can still see total posts. 1000 posts on greater WUS is still a pretty significant contribution. I'm still not there and I've been on WUS since 2011.


Right but before we could easily see posts within OoO so easier to figure. Many of us here with large post counts only got them because of OoO not because we did anything worthwhile.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> And there are no taboos here.


Oh yes there are:


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh yes there are:


For me, it's a color drama. 

No offense Bro.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> sharp...still hope to see one ... likely 2021 ... still no complaints?


Still very much loving it. My only small complaint is the lack of hacking, but I'm not OCD about accuracy so it's a minor thing. Also I've come to find out that the date doesn't change exactly at midnight. As I've read most changes between 11:55pm to 12am. Mine happens at 11:59pm. It's a non-issue for me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> JMod bought 4 new corvettes


I was thinking J71 had bought more that 4 'Vettes but had lost count after the first couple.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> A system that allows you to maintain control with excessive watch purchases - reference to automotive ABS.


I'm probably the wrong guy to ask about how to maintain control with excessive watch purchases. HAHAHA

Maybe try getting a x # slot watchbox and strictly adhering to a one in, one out rule within your watchbox?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Arguing against my own "membership" by saying this, but you can still see total posts. 1000 posts on greater WUS is still a pretty significant contribution. I'm still not there and I've been on WUS since 2011.


Maybe then you should be grandfathered in. What say you BT?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> 59, did you forget that Bro Dick owns multiple Tudor watches?


I have blue Sub snowflake and. BB Chrono. Bro Mav has a Sub snowflake too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Right but before we could easily see posts within OoO so easier to figure. Many of us here with large post counts only got them because of OoO not because we did anything worthwhile.


And in my case I've never posted anything worthwhile in any forum or thread. Especially OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> For me, it's a color drama.
> 
> No offense Bro.


I thought we were only allowed to disparage Omegas.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Still very much loving it. My only small complaint is the lack of hacking, but I'm not OCD about accuracy so it's a minor thing. Also I've come to find out that the date doesn't change exactly at midnight. As I've read most changes between 11:55pm to 12am. Mine happens at 11:59pm. It's a non-issue for me.


The hacking does seem kind of silly on a watch that expensive but probably not a deal breaker. Date change definitely not big deal. Definitely a looker.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Maybe then you should be grandfathered in. What say you BT?


Sure... TBH most times within a few posts you know whether someone can hang here or not.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh yes there are:


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Maybe then you should be grandfathered in. What say you BT?


I'm just going by whenever BT saids I'm an official OoO member! 

At the time of the changeover, I think I was around 300-400 or so posts.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> My one pack? LOL
> 
> I'm actually getting kinda fatty. With less exercise thanks to COVID and my wife's delicious cooking, I've packed on a good 15 to 20 lbs since March.
> 
> I started running again daily last week.


You sporting a keg?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I have blue Sub snowflake and. BB Chrono. Bro Mav has a Sub snowflake too.


I think everyone should post their Tudors to see who owns the greatest number. I am now down to zero Tudors since I sold my Ranger awhile back.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> For me, it's a color drama.
> 
> No offense Bro.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Still very much loving it. My only small complaint is the lack of hacking, but I'm not OCD about accuracy so it's a minor thing. Also I've come to find out that the date doesn't change exactly at midnight. As I've read most changes between 11:55pm to 12am. *Mine happens at 11:59pm*. It's a non-issue for me.


I hate sad stories


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Sure... TBH most times within a few posts you know whether someone can hang here or not.


Great response. 

Godfrey: I think Big Al was signing off as a Bro of OoO after only a couple of posts. Plus it took us forever before we were able to corrupt him to the extent he finally bought an expensive watch even if a Panerai rather than Rolex.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I'm just going by whenever BT saids I'm an official OoO member!
> 
> At the time of the changeover, I think I was around 300-400 or so posts.


Bro Mav you are clearly official. Living the dream!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> The hacking does seem kind of silly on a watch that expensive but probably not a deal breaker. Date change definitely not big deal. Definitely a looker.


For sure, it is definitely silly. Many of the holy trinity stuff lacks commonly found features, like the AP 15202 doesn't have a quick date change, which would be super annoying for me. I believe until the past year or so, many Pateks don't hack either.

Not sure why this is.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> For sure, it is definitely silly. Many of the holy trinity stuff lacks commonly found features, like the AP 15202 doesn't have a quick date change, which would be super annoying for me. I believe until the past year or so, many Pateks don't hack either.
> 
> Not sure why this is.


Man jewelry doesn't have to be explained, it just is.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> I hate sad stories


LOLOL Pass me some Benjamin's to wipe my tears bro PF!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Bro Mav you are clearly official. Living the dream!


YAY! I'm sending Alessandra to God's Country for hugs and kisses...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, hope you and all the lads are well.
> Ive put watches on the backburner atm, been spending my spare cash gettihng a few special pieces for my mexican and polish bootleg vintage star wars figure collection.
> I got a nice glass wall display unit a while back, *i've put on a killer display with my old collection thats been boxed for years.*
> Even the lady thinks it looks great.
> ...


You do realize we require photos on SoOoO right?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Good point. Any watch that is stiff winding is a no go for me. Thinking of every ETA 2824 ever made.


Mine is soft*... perhaps it's past it's prime?
*referring to my Tudor Heritage Ranger here.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> I thought we were only allowed to disparage Omegas.


Sorry, Seiko is divine, just this shirt ...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Still very much loving it. My only small complaint is the lack of hacking, but I'm not OCD about accuracy so it's a minor thing. Also I've come to find out that the date doesn't change exactly at midnight. As I've read most changes between 11:55pm to 12am. Mine happens at 11:59pm. It's a non-issue for me.


The lack of hacking is the thing that bothers me about the 38mm Blancpain 50 fathoms.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Exactly this! Omega's history in that is a massive wank. Not because it's omega but the whole history thing (or rather how it's marketed) is just a pile of wank.
> 
> Similar to Rolex and their 'rarity'
> 
> Brother of OoO


Welcome back mate..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, hope you and all the lads are well.
> Ive put watches on the backburner atm, been spending my spare cash gettihng a few special pieces for my mexican and polish bootleg vintage star wars figure collection.
> I got a nice glass wall display unit a while back, i've put on a killer display with my old collection thats been boxed for years.
> Even the lady thinks it looks great.
> ...


Great to see you here again mate. and all the best with your bootleg collections


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I'm OK, just keeping very busy. Work is rather intense at the moment (and Govt contracting means no access to mobile or external web sites during business hours), and along with online studying doesn't leave much time for anything else, or any inclination for any extra screen time when I'm trying to come down.
> 
> Stage 4 restrictions are going to really hurt our local economy, but if people behave like petulant children, unfortunately that's the way you have to treat them to get them to react. I don't have a lot of faith that my fellow victorians will abide by them though and I fear it's going to be largely unenforceable.
> 
> ...


Welcome back mate..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Mine is soft*... perhaps it's past it's prime?
> *referring to my Tudor Heritage Ranger here.


My Tudor Heritage Ranger was stiff but smooth winding. It initially was running -5 seconds per day but +3 after warranty regulation at Dallas RSC. I probably should have held onto it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Welcome back mate..


Once Gunnar gets wound up he's good for 25-30 posts at a time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My Tudor Heritage Ranger was stiff but smooth winding. It initially was running -5 seconds per day but +3 after warranty regulation at Dallas RSC. I probably should have held onto it.


or one of the 4 i had


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I think everyone should post their Tudors to see who owns the greatest number. I am now down to zero Tudors since I sold my Ranger awhile back.


I got two and i reckon Bro Sapp has the highest number of Tudor here .


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Sorry, Seiko is divine, just this shirt ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Was he the gangster with the giant peni$?


Gangster yes. Not sure about what he was working with.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Gangster yes. Not sure about what he was working with.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


https://www.ozy.com/true-and-stories/john-dillingers-legendary-*****/60348/


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Great response.
> 
> Godfrey: I think Big Al was signing off as a Bro of OoO after only a couple of posts. Plus it took us forever before we were able to corrupt him to the extent he finally bought an expensive watch even if a Panerai rather than Rolex.



I think it was when I snagged the 50k milestone that was abruptly taken from me by a banishment. Yeah I just kinda forced my way into the membership.

I had to think about which watch I couldn't do without more. Even if I would have grabbed the exp2, the Panerai would have haunted me. High hopes for the exp2 next year.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Man jewelry doesn't have to be explained, it just is.


Except for bead bracelets. Those need an explanation. Like better be a gift from the kids. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> https://www.ozy.com/true-and-stories/john-dillingers-legendary-*****/60348/


Lmao that's hilarious. Guess he wasn't compensating for anything. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> I got two and i reckon Bro Sapp has the highest number of Tudor here .
> 
> View attachment 15379004
> 
> ...


No need to get insulting here.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I think everyone should post their Tudors to see who owns the greatest number. I am now down to zero Tudors since I sold my Ranger awhile back.


I have the original Black Bay, and the Black Bay GMT.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I think it was when I snagged the 50k milestone that was abruptly taken from me by a banishment. Yeah I just kinda forced my way into the membership.
> 
> I had to think about which watch I couldn't do without more. Even if I would have grabbed the exp2, the Panerai would have haunted me. High hopes for the exp2 next year.
> 
> ...


No one is able to force their way onto OoO. Actually place wouldn't be the same without your presence here. Most of what I say these days is tongue-in-cheek but not this. Really.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Except for bead bracelets. Those need an explanation. Like better be a gift from the kids. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Mine are, from my son and niece and that's the story I'm sticking to!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> You sporting a keg?


A bit bro... I think I'm right now at my heaviest I've ever been, and it's definitely not from working out. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Mine are, from my son and niece and that's the story I'm sticking to!


I have a corner in my barn where my Gkids presents go to spend their days.

"Yes Gson, that painting is in a special place in my barn. I admire it often."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> I have the original Black Bay, and the Black Bay GMT.
> 
> View attachment 15379067
> 
> View attachment 15379068


Good show. No one will ridicule you for any watch other than Omega. 

On a more serious note, have you had any of the date advance issues reported by others with your BB GMT? Apart from that, the BB GMT is probably THE perfect travel watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> A bit bro... I think I'm right now at my heaviest I've ever been, and it's definitely not from working out. LOL


I got slammed 3 times this year and it hasn't helped : knee surgery, CV19 and Bo. Trying to walk more again...course a "hurricane" with some silly arse name not helping today.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Talking about Tudor, I have one... a vintage Oyster Prince. I believe Bro Dick ( @mui.richard ) has one similar!

I like the vintage pieces, and window shopping is fun, but I honestly don't see myself ever picking up a modern Tudor. If I did it would have to be a steel sport model.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I think everyone should post their Tudors to see who owns the greatest number. I am now down to zero Tudors since I sold my Ranger awhile back.


I got one, my snowflake.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I think it was when I snagged the 50k milestone that was abruptly taken from me by a banishment. Yeah I just kinda forced my way into the membership.
> 
> I had to think about which watch I couldn't do without more. Even if I would have grabbed the exp2, the Panerai would have haunted me. High hopes for the exp2 next year.
> 
> ...


Yes I remember you hanging tough in the early going. I think we lost some good potential members back then.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> A bit bro... I think I'm right now at my heaviest I've ever been, and it's definitely not from working out. LOL


I don't think any of us have thrived physically or emotionally during these lockdowns. Fortunately I'm now retired that would have been problematic because of my age if not since I would have been a front line responder.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I have a corner in my barn where my Gkids presents go to spend their days.


LOL I'll send over a bunch of rainbow colored bracelets your way for safe keeping then, along with Alessandra.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> LOL I'll send over a bunch of rainbow colored bracelets your way for safe keeping then, along with Alessandra.


 send them on....


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Good show. No one will ridicule you for any watch other than Omega.
> 
> On a more serious note, have you had any of the date advance issues reported by others with your BB GMT? Apart from that, the BB GMT is probably THE perfect travel watch.


I haven't yet encountered the date advance issue, and hopefully I don't experience it. I picked it up from a UK AD in October 2019, although it was read for collection mid August (I placed a deposit for it when I was there in July).

I do have one Omega, it's a Watchco Seamaster 300.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> LOL I'll send over a bunch of rainbow colored bracelets your way for safe keeping then, along with Alessandra.


And speaking of my fav supermodel...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Good show. No one will ridicule you for any watch other than Omega.


Huh?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mleok said:


> I haven't yet encountered the date advance issue, and hopefully I don't experience it. I picked it up from a UK AD in October 2019, although it was read for collection mid August (I placed a deposit for it when I was there in July).
> 
> I do have one Omega, it's a Watchco Seamaster 300.
> 
> View attachment 15379100


Oh I remember the Watchco SM300's. So cool!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The 1 and only gson turns 6 next Monday. I gotta decide if it's time to present him with one of my most prized possessions. Not my knife yet as my daughter would nix that. It's something I've had since I was 8. I saw it the same time as my cousin. The nearby creek which was bountiful with Tuscarora arrow heads and even ax heads. It was being dredged to improve flow. Prehistoric times it was under the ocean. Found many sharks teeth. So as we were exploring we both saw this.. I pushed him down so I could get to it first. So it was mine! 
It's a fossilized ammonite. About 6 inches in diameter. Need to take pic. Anyway gson loves rocks and such. I wonder if 6 is too young to give him something that he has to keep for his whole life.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> The 1 and only gson turns 6 next Monday. I gotta decide if it's time to present him with one of my most prized possessions. Not my knife yet as my daughter would nix that. It's something I've had since I was 8. I saw it the same time as my cousin. The nearby creek which was bountiful with Tuscarora arrow heads and even ax heads. It was being dredged to improve flow. Prehistoric times it was under the ocean. Found many sharks teeth. So as we were exploring we both saw this.. I pushed him down so I could get to it first. So it was mine!
> It's a fossilized ammonite. About 6 inches in diameter. Need to take pic. Anyway gson loves rocks and such. I wonder if 6 is too young to give him something that he has to keep for his whole life.


Not too young if it's a fossil. 6 is a great age to have fun with paleontology.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> I haven't yet encountered the date advance issue, and hopefully I don't experience it. I picked it up from a UK AD in October 2019, although it was read for collection mid August (I placed a deposit for it when I was there in July).
> 
> I do have one Omega, it's a Watchco Seamaster 300.
> 
> View attachment 15379100


Good that you've had no date wheel issues with your BB GMT. Sometimes reading some of the responses of others, one might think it occurred with ever other one made, clearly not the case.

That Seamaster 300 is really nice, including the mesh bracelet. Although the only Omega I currently now own is this Railmaster:









My favorite of all of the contemporary Omegas is the SM300 coaxial:









My advice: Hold onto that Seamaster 300 you just showed us!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Huh?


Tongue-in-cheek remark that reverts back to the title of the original OoO thread.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Good that you've had no date wheel issues with your BB GMT. Sometimes reading some of the responses of others, one might think it occurred with ever other one made, clearly not the case.
> 
> That Seamaster 300 is really nice, including the mesh bracelet. Although the only Omega I currently now own is this Railmaster:
> 
> ...


It would definitely be disappointing if one encounted the date wheel issue, but I'm certain Tudor will stand by their products and make it right (even if it takes more than one try).

That Railmaster is really nice, I am generally more attracted to the vintage inspired models in the Omega lineup. It's interesting that you mention the SM300 Master Co-axial, I held off on getting the Watchco when they had the teaser annoucement, but I found the polished centerlink to be too overwhelming, and I would have preferred if they had polished the side links and brushed the centerlink instead.

I had earlier conversed with Archer about having him build me one, but he wanted me to get a donor 552 movement, which I didn't really follow up on. It wasn't until I read that Watchco still had a few watches available at $2800, and that Omega would be cutting off supply of service parts at the end of 2015, that I pulled the trigger on one. In particular, I love the sword hands, and the thin case without a HEV, and the vintage flair of the OEM mesh bracelet, it's definitely a keeper.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Tongue-in-cheek remark that reverts back to the title of the original OoO thread.


Lol, I know, and mine was just a reference to the abuse my poor Alpinist has been taking. 

I'm going to have to start sneaking it into my photos like this:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> A word of advice. If you are ever contemplating on buying a mid tier Seiko always see it in the flesh first and try it on. If I solely relied on the internet I would have purchased all 3 of these.
> 
> Case finishing is nice but with these pieces it's like they don't know what they want to be and have a bit of an identity crisis. Very dinner dress diver, the lot of them and none I repeat none come close to my Marinemaster or have the charm of my lower priced Seikos such as the SKX, turtle or Samurai. Plus these 6R movements are crap and plenty have discovered this on the Seiko forums.
> 
> ...


Although I have yet to see any of the mid tier Prospect Seikos, I had a feeling from the onset that what you just reported might be the case. The only one just presented this year i liked is not a mid tier but the SLA037 that looked very promising to me but probably not at $6300.

If you have an interest in the Willard, for whatever reason my SLA033 has turned out to be one of my favorites, even with the difficult to use, deeply recessed winding crown. A couple of days ago I just received my Micah Dirksen Vintager "Sahara" strap that's 19/18 and is probably my favorite of all of the straps I've tried on this watch. Anyhow if you look around you can probably find one for slightly over $3000 USD but perhaps not for very long since only 2500 were made worldwide.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I got slammed 3 times this year and it hasn't helped : knee surgery, CV19 and Bo. Trying to walk more again...course a "hurricane" with some silly arse name not helping today.


Stay safe with the hurricane.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol, I know, and mine was just a reference to the abuse my poor Alpinist has been taking.
> 
> I'm going to have to start sneaking it into my photos like this:


I'll flip a coin with you. Heads you send me that Lange in the foreground; tails you keep the Alpinist in the background.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I don't think any of us have thrived physically or emotionally during these lockdowns. Fortunately I'm now retired that would have been problematic because of my age if not since I would have been a front line responder.


I've been lucky emotionally. I mean it's been a challenging year with COVID, protests, probably more craziness to come in Nov. My wife and I had a challenging 2019 with me leaving Fossil, then starting our own business, buying a house, remodeling said house, changing our son's school. With the lockdown and being stuck at home, it's actually let us grow closer together and a given us a bit of a break from the daily grind.

We're more worried about our son's emotional well being with him not being able to see any of his friends since March except playing video games together and FaceTime calls. Making the best of everything.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I got slammed 3 times this year and it hasn't helped : knee surgery, CV19 and Bo. Trying to walk more again...course a "hurricane" with some silly arse name not helping today.


Any flooding from the drenching rainfall in your area of coastal NC?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> We're more worried about our son's emotional well being with him not being able to see any of his friends since March except playing video games together and FaceTime calls. Making the best of everything.


I think the kids might have been more adversely affected emotionally with the shutdown than any other group. Scary sending them back to school but maybe even scarier not.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> *Actually, OoO is a time thief, *but the most important thing is having fun and broadening your horizons. And there are no taboos here.


LOL. You asked me how I got to nearly 20,000 posts?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Ever see the research that concluded it was more likely a wrist shot?


LOL. Yes I did. Plenty of speculation over how it's done.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol, I know, and mine was just a reference to the abuse my poor Alpinist has been taking.
> 
> I'm going to have to start sneaking it into my photos like this:


Beautiful Lange! is something wrong with my eyes, or am I reading sex-O-matic?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I'm trying to get to first and only page... Inane posts are helpful.
> 
> How is work?


And I am not far behind having previously got up to 33rd position in the old platform. I know I have a lot to go still.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'll flip a coin with you. Heads you send me that Lange in the foreground; tails you keep the Alpinist in the background.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Good point. Any watch that is stiff winding is a no go for me. Thinking of every ETA 2824 ever made.


The missus likes stiff winding sticks....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Welcome back Bro Gun. Above is perfect avatar for OoO now OoOoO.


Could be in the signature column.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Just politics and religion but risqué pictures okay (unless censored by J71 or Sgt Bo).


Yeah, true. Although we sometimes come close to discussing politics and religion.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, look who dropped by. Welcome!


A page one'r?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Let's slip into something more casual. Black one came in first. Little stiff but not bad at all. The alligator looks great but this will probably be the regular.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Good Monday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come there's so much sand? Gone to Saudi Arabia? Where's the camel?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yes I remember you hanging tough in the early going. I think we lost some good potential members back then.


Yeah there was a little hostility. Just good fun.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm OK, just keeping very busy. Work is rather intense at the moment (and Govt contracting means no access to mobile or external web sites during business hours), and along with online studying doesn't leave much time for anything else, or any inclination for any extra screen time when I'm trying to come down.
> 
> Stage 4 restrictions are going to really hurt our local economy, but if people behave like petulant children, unfortunately that's the way you have to treat them to get them to react. I don't have a lot of faith that my fellow victorians will abide by them though and I fear it's going to be largely unenforceable.
> 
> ...


Good to see you dropping by mate. I would normally touch base with you if we don't see you here just to see how you're getting on.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, hope you and all the lads are well.
> Ive put watches on the backburner atm, been spending my spare cash gettihng a few special pieces for my mexican and polish bootleg vintage star wars figure collection.
> I got a nice glass wall display unit a while back, i've put on a killer display with my old collection thats been boxed for years.
> Even the lady thinks it looks great.
> ...


Cheers mate. Good stuff.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Beautiful Lange! is something wrong with my eyes, or am I reading sex-O-matic?


Damn you got skills!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Abs?


Image was censored...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That you would give him any $ at all is amazing.


Because I could sell it to some one else who is as tasteless as he is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> What's that saying? Fake watches are for fake people.
> 
> Just seeing the first photo of the darker blue/purplish dial vs a lighter blue on a real one didn't seem right to me, but I'm not a Patek expert.


Plenty of them around the forums. I think there are no forum rules against posting fake watches, only against discussing such.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well there is a page with the most posts. That's the one I'm going after.


Keep going, keep going. At the main page of the forum, they list the "Top Contributors of the month" and it is me, Sticky, Richard. So you need to step up your game brother.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> and @Merv


See? After a while, we forget them like Purple Hayz which hasn't logged in for a long while now too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Rules have been relaxed in general. As far as I know, we lost the ability to count posts in a given thread.


We just dish them "bro status" if we like them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> what's watches got to do with it? Post pics of your other collections.


He is shy which is why I never ask.

Have you even seen Cobia post any wrist shots? I bet he has identifiable tattoos on his arm that he doesn't want us to see.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Right but before we could easily see posts within OoO so easier to figure. Many of us here with large post counts only got them because of OoO not because we did anything worthwhile.


You talking about Sticky's 61,000 plus posts?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I was thinking J71 had bought more that 4 'Vettes but had lost count after the first couple.


Nah, I think he only has four.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How come there's so much sand? Gone to Saudi Arabia? Where's the camel?


Malibu Beach!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think everyone should post their Tudors to see who owns the greatest number. I am now down to zero Tudors since I sold my Ranger awhile back.


That will be Richard. I do have a Tudor Black Bay only because I got that as an interim while waiting for my Sub.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Great response.
> 
> Godfrey: I think Big Al was signing off as a Bro of OoO after only a couple of posts. Plus it took us forever before we were able to corrupt him to the extent he finally bought an expensive watch even if a Panerai rather than Rolex.


He signed off as a bro of OoO because he hit the 50,000 milestone and I recall Sporty used to strike out his signature. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Mine is soft*... perhaps it's past it's prime?
> *referring to my Tudor Heritage Ranger here.


You need something like a small blue pill to get you stiff again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Once Gunnar gets wound up he's good for 25-30 posts at a time.


That is what I call posting.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> I got two and i reckon Bro Sapp has the highest number of Tudor here .
> 
> View attachment 15379004
> 
> ...


WUS member MadMrB has the most Tudors. He has one of each black bays.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He signed off as a bro of OoO because he hit the 50,000 milestone and I recall Sporty used to strike out his signature. LOL


I sure do miss that wanker.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mleok said:


> I have the original Black Bay, and the Black Bay GMT.
> 
> View attachment 15379067


Great watches. The original Black Bay still looks good amongst all the new releases.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Huh?


Opinions on Omega? We disparage Omega watches here....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Tongue-in-cheek remark that reverts back to the title of the original OoO thread.


Never read ahead.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sure 45mm is fairly large. But it fits like a 40 to most wrists around here. This is why I like big watches. Lol.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's slip into something more casual. Black one came in first. Little stiff but not bad at all...


My mind wondered away when I read

"slip into something more casual"

"Black one came in"

"Little stiff but not bad at all"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah there was a little hostility. Just good fun.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah, you're good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Malibu Beach!


Ah! Still, no camels?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Malibu Beach!


No camel... toe, I meant


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I sure do miss that wanker.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah, he won't be back. Doubt so.

He has posted less on his Instagram too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up! Now this is more like the old days. I wake up and there's over a hundred new posts to catch up on.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My mind wondered away when I read
> 
> "slip into something more casual"
> 
> ...


You're pretty sick Dog. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Sure 45mm is fairly large. But it fits like a 40 to most wrists around here. This is why I like big watches. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you wear that like I'd wear a 33mm!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Huh?


To go way back, the original thread started with the OP asking what Rolex owners thought not only of Omega watches _but also_ their owners. From the beginning, then, it was destined for shytposting.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The missus likes stiff winding sticks....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> To go way back, the original thread started with the OP asking what Rolex owners thought not only of Omega watches _but also_ their owners. From the beginning, then, it was destined for shytposting.


I should have been a little more clear on the meaning of my "huh". Last couple days I took some crap for my green Seiko Alpinist, so my "huh" was more like "huh, we only pick on Omega here? I don't think so."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, true. Although we sometimes come close to discussing politics and religion.


Occasionally step slightly across the line but quickly step back.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Image was censored...


What!!! Censored by whom???


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> You're pretty sick Dog.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL. Innuendos. That's the beauty of the language.

But I am sure that was what you meant.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> See? After a while, we forget them like Purple Hayz which hasn't logged in for a long while now too.


Still miss Purple Hayz. He brought a lot of technical expertise to the table.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Damn, you wear that like I'd wear a 33mm!


He has gorilla sized wrist.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> To go way back, the original thread started with the OP asking what Rolex owners thought not only of Omega watches _but also_ their owners. From the beginning, then, it was destined for shytposting.


Yeah, but it has been wiped clean in SoOoO thanks to Sgt.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Umm... Jennifer Aniston. Very yummy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I should have been a little more clear on the meaning of my "huh". Last couple days I took some crap for my green Seiko Alpinist, so my "huh" was more like "huh, we only pick on Omega here? I don't think so."


The Alpinist too. It was Gun that started it. He hates the green Alpinist


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Opinions on Omega? We disparage Omega watches here....


#youneverreadahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Occasionally step slightly across the line but quickly step back.


It doesn't mean that I have crossed the line if I had only one leg stepping on the other side. Both legs needs to be firmly across the line to count as crossed the line.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> What!!! Censored by whom???


I could not see the "abs"

The new software determines there's too much flesh so it blocks it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All caught up! Now this is more like the old days. I wake up and there's over a hundred new posts to catch up on.


100 new posts is a nothingburger. 300-500 posts to read from overnight though is another matter.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, hope you and all the lads are well.
> Ive put watches on the backburner atm, been spending my spare cash gettihng a few special pieces for my mexican and polish bootleg vintage star wars figure collection.
> I got a nice glass wall display unit a while back, i've put on a killer display with my old collection thats been boxed for years.
> Even the lady thinks it looks great.
> ...


Are they still in their box or out of the box? My close mate collects marvel and dc comics action figures and keeps some in their box.

He did however lose his virginity before 40.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Still miss Purple Hayz. He brought a lot of technical expertise to the table.


Yeah, he was before I joined OoO but I have read some of his other posts. He is knowledgeable. Who knows what happened to him? Anything from he is moving on right up to he has crossed to the other side. That is why i like keeping in touch via mobile with my fellow Aussies here too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> 100 new posts is a nothingburger. 300-500 posts to read from overnight though is another matter.


Those were the crazy days. Good thing we outlawed milestone posts.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I should have been a little more clear on the meaning of my "huh". Last couple days I took some crap for my green Seiko Alpinist, so my "huh" was more like "huh, we only pick on Omega here? I don't think so."


Other than Omega, for ridicule and disdain there're rare exceptions. A green Seiko Alpinist sits near the top of the queue, just south of Ginault.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I could not see the "abs"
> 
> The new software determines there's too much flesh so it blocks it


Uh oh methinks Brothers Dick and BSF will now have only PG rated pictures, even G rated.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Right but before we could easily see posts within OoO so easier to figure. Many of us here with large post counts only got them because of OoO not because we did anything worthwhile.


Speaks the truth on the internet


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, he was before I joined OoO but I have read some of his other posts. He is knowledgeable. Who knows what happened to him? Anything from he is moving on right up to he has crossed to the other side. That is why i like keeping in touch via mobile with my fellow Aussies here too.


I think Purple Hayz might have been an engineering professor at one of the universities in the Piedmont area of NC but not sure.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> A bit bro... I think I'm right now at my heaviest I've ever been, and it's definitely not from working out. LOL


Yeah, me too. About 15 lbs over my ideal fighting weight.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I should have been a little more clear on the meaning of my "huh". Last couple days I took some crap for my green Seiko Alpinist, so my "huh" was more like "huh, we only pick on Omega here? I don't think so."


Yeah, well and then there is the alpinist, in a class of it's own.... ;-)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mleok said:


> I haven't yet encountered the date advance issue, and hopefully I don't experience it. I picked it up from a UK AD in October 2019, although it was read for collection mid August (I placed a deposit for it when I was there in July).
> 
> I do have one Omega, it's a Watchco Seamaster 300.
> 
> View attachment 15379100


Nice!!!!!!!!!

I have that same Omega mesh bracelet. Use to wear it on my PO, SMP Electric Blue and Speedy. Don't have any of those anymore. Still have the bracelet.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Yeah, well and then there is the alpinist, in a class of it's own.... ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I've been lucky emotionally. I mean it's been a challenging year with COVID, protests, probably more craziness to come in Nov. My wife and I had a challenging 2019 with me leaving Fossil, then starting our own business, buying a house, remodeling said house, changing our son's school. With the lockdown and being stuck at home, it's actually let us grow closer together and a given us a bit of a break from the daily grind.
> 
> We're more worried about our son's emotional well being with him not being able to see any of his friends since March except playing video games together and FaceTime calls. Making the best of everything.


How old is the son? Although my gkids are not going to giant parties or such, they play with friends at beach pool etc. Everywhere is somewhat different I know but life is sorta "normal" (distancing masks make it definitely not normal).


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Great watches. The original Black Bay still looks good amongst all the new releases.


Yes, the original Black Bay still brings me joy, despite having it for so long. It's still one of my most worn watches. I just love the warmth of the rose gold surrounds, chocolate brown dial, and burgundy bezel.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Any flooding from the drenching rainfall in your area of coastal NC?


not yet...main part arrives at midnight. Think estimate here was 8 inches or so. Corn and tobacco the biggest exposure.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Are they still in their box or out of the box? My close mate collects marvel and dc comics action figures and keeps some in their box.
> 
> He did however lose his virginity before 40.


So he'll keep for another 40 then?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> "...A green Seiko Alpinist sits near the top of the queue, just south of Ginault.


"The Gralpinist!" We nicknamed the H-dinkee one..."The Scalpinist!"


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Has Hamilton had any decent recent releases. Something in the khaki line at 40mm or a sports dress type of watch ?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

ithardin said:


> "The Gralpinist!" We nicknamed the H-dinkee one..."The Scalpinist!"


I think one of our Bros owned the scalpanist....

full discosure. I owned the green alpinist .... for several days ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> The 1 and only gson turns 6 next Monday. I gotta decide if it's time to present him with one of my most prized possessions. Not my knife yet as my daughter would nix that. It's something I've had since I was 8. I saw it the same time as my cousin. The nearby creek which was bountiful with Tuscarora arrow heads and even ax heads. It was being dredged to improve flow. Prehistoric times it was under the ocean. Found many sharks teeth. So as we were exploring we both saw this.. I pushed him down so I could get to it first. So it was mine!
> It's a fossilized ammonite. About 6 inches in diameter. Need to take pic. Anyway gson loves rocks and such. I wonder if 6 is too young to give him something that he has to keep for his whole life.


Prob too young my oldest 13 is really into geology and I would stay 10 and up


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think the kids might have been more adversely affected emotionally with the shutdown than any other group. Scary sending them back to school but maybe even scarier not.


I have a lot of thoughts on schools :-( . Don't think it would be considered political but who knows. 
I tend to think of my gkids as if they were on the Titanic. My selfish thoughts would be to save them although I would have sympathy for the others. So mine are "saved" atm for school. Of course, I hope they don't get CV19 but they need school and interaction. One of the girls was in a special program til last year. 
I have noticed some interesting action in my county and next county where my daughter lives. I will share.
The NC Governor basically said local school boards had to decide. Plan A - return to classes as normal not allowed. Plan B - mix of in person / virtual allowed (most of these plans divide kids in half at a time) and plan C - all virtual. The 2 counties I speak of (since familiar with) both in the end went plan C. My county as I have mentioned is so poor that all meals are free for all. Many single parents who have to work. So kids have to be put somewhere unless grandma or someone else available. 
Private schools are all (in these 2 counties) going back to school. Implementing distancing and such stuff but back in person. My church and others I have noticed are now offering the buildings for parents to bring kids there and in many cases sharing help. Other churches are quickly ramping up private schools. Swamped with applications. 
Since gyms (kids and adult) and bowling alleys are still closed, they are opening up day care facilities in those.
Selected public schools are cooking up meals which are available for parents to pick up if they can drive by.

So I give no opinions just the facts. Interesting stuff.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> "The Gralpinist!" We nicknamed the H-dinkee one..."The Scalpinist!"


"Gral-" of course referring to it being a grail piece to so many?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Prob too young my oldest 13 is really into geology and I would stay 10 and up


When asked in kindergarten what he wanted to be when he grew up..... unlike the other kids , he said he wanted to be a geologist.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Keep going, keep going. At the main page of the forum, they list the "Top Contributors of the month" and it is me, Sticky, Richard. So you need to step up your game brother.


Right but I;m not after that fame. It's the most messages screen.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Sure 45mm is fairly large. But it fits like a 40 to most wrists around here. This is why I like big watches. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have chosen well.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> How old is the son? Although my gkids are not going to giant parties or such, they play with friends at beach pool etc. Everywhere is somewhat different I know but life is sorta "normal" (distancing masks make it definitely not normal).


He's 10. All of his friends have pretty strict parents that aren't allowing any in-person contact. We've suggested maybe meeting up at a park/beach and stay 6 feet way with masks. Denied. Which is all fine, we respect that since many have high risk family members at home.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> To go way back, the original thread started with the OP asking what Rolex owners thought not only of Omega watches _but also_ their owners. From the beginning, then, it was destined for shytposting.


Yeah I checked on the original thread today. It has drifted way down. I was just checking to make sure it stayed locked else i was going to pop it back up .


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I think one of our Bros owned the scalpanist....
> 
> full discosure. I owned the green alpinist .... for several days ;-)


Like the summer of 69, those were the best days of your life!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> He's 10. All of his friends have pretty strict parents that aren't allowing any in-person contact. We've suggested maybe meeting up at a park/beach and stay 6 feet way with masks. Denied. Which is all fine, we respect that since many have high risk family members at home.


Tough. Figured it was quite different than here. There was couple of months I didn't see the gkids. Daughter was protecting but of course I wanted to see them. It's not a free for all here (ie kids meeting strange kids and such) but the parents here aren't strict in that sense. So at country club pools and beaches and such small groups play together. Course daycares are open and have been all along. And the local water park owned by the city has been open for quite a while although I haven't gone by to see what the rules are.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Like the summer of 69, those were the best days of your life!


I didn't know it but it was the Summer of 67 for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Are they still in their box or out of the box? My close mate collects marvel and dc comics action figures and keeps some in their box.
> 
> He did however lose his virginity before 40.


Wish I had held on to mine.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Wish I had held on to mine.


The action figures or your V-card?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> not yet...main part arrives at midnight. Think estimate here was 8 inches or so. Corn and tobacco the biggest exposure.


Can't "like" that degree of rainfall but hopefully nothing in your neck of the woods will get flooded out. Don't recall where in NC jorgenl lives. Hopefully farther inland than you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Has Hamilton had any decent recent releases. Something in the khaki line at 40mm or a sports dress type of watch ?


The only recent one I know of was that 42mm Ti in DLC and also SS. Supply seems short though. Everytime I sell off my Hs , I end up missing them. Although I have quit ...Mrs BT says do not sell anything anymore.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> "The Gralpinist!" We nicknamed the H-dinkee one..."The Scalpinist!"


We need to cut our new boy Kiwi71 a little slack here although he does have that Lange to quell his hurt feelings.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> The action figures or your V-card?


yes


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Can't "like" that degree of rainfall but hopefully nothing in your neck of the woods will get flooded out. Don't recall where in NC jorgenl lives. Hopefully farther inland than you.


yeah he is in the piedmont ..well out of the way.

PH did live around Raleigh...I always figured maybe he worked for SAS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I know a few of you posted here How do fakes do it ?
but do you ever wonder about a thread started by a newbie and it's their first post. I have quit responding to what I consider clickbait.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> yeah he is in the piedmont ..well out of the way.
> 
> PH did live around Raleigh...I always figured maybe he worked for SAS.


Shame he is gone ....I like SAS


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Shame he is gone ....I like SAS


Did I ever tell you ....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Like the summer of 69, those were the best days of your life!


Summer of 1969 was a watershed time for me. Was a 1st year surgery resident but off the weekend of the Dallas mini-Woodstock festival at Lake Lewisville. Paid a whopping $700 to act as a MD that day. Saw young girls skinny dipping in Lake Lewisville. Lots of strange odors. One young couple gave their toddler LSD and I was called over when she was hallucinating. Called for an ambulance and had her taken to Childrens Medical Center. The Dallas Morning News called it "LSD poisoning" which is what I told the ambulance driver. Interesting times but felt badly for they two-year old.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Summer of 1969 was a watershed time for me. Was a 1st year surgery resident but off the weekend of the Dallas mini-Woodstock festival at Lake Lewisville. Paid a whopping $700 to act as a MD that day. Saw* young girls skinny dipping in Lake Lewisville. Lots of strange odors. *One young couple gave their toddler LSD and I was called over when she was hallucinating. Called for an ambulance and had her taken to Childrens Medical Center. The Dallas Morning News called it "LSD poisoning" which is what I told the ambulance driver. Interesting times but felt badly for they two-year old.


love that image


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Has Hamilton had any decent recent releases. Something in the khaki line at 40mm or a sports dress type of watch ?


Not very recent, but this is one of my favorite watches, very under the radar. My go to travel watch when I'm not in the safest places in the world. Discontinued Khaki 40mm, before everyone went nuts for the no date 38mm Khaki.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Summer of 1969 was a watershed time for me. Was a 1st year surgery resident but off the weekend of the Dallas mini-Woodstock festival at Lake Lewisville. Paid a whopping $700 to act as a MD that day. Saw young girls skinny dipping in Lake Lewisville. Lots of strange odors. One young couple gave their toddler LSD and I was called over when she was hallucinating. Called for an ambulance and had her taken to Childrens Medical Center. The Dallas Morning News called it "LSD poisoning" which is what I told the ambulance driver. Interesting times but felt badly for they two-year old.


My aunt took my cousin to the actual Woodstock festival when she was a year old (I wouldn't be born for a few more years). Probably not the smartest thing to do but at least she didn't give her LSD!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Not very recent, but this is one of my favorite watches, very under the radar. My go to travel watch when I'm not in the safest places in the world. Discontinued Khaki 40mm, before everyone went nuts for the no date 38mm Khaki.


which model? 40mm Khakis still available.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> My aunt took my cousin to the actual Woodstock festival when she was a year old (I wouldn't be born for a few more years). Probably not the smartest thing to do but at least she didn't give her LSD!


Speaking of bad decisions...friend from HS said hey wanna drive up to NY I hear there's a music festival. The untravelled me said no thanks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Wish I had held on to mine.


Your virginity?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> The action figures or your V-card?


N R A


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Did I ever tell you ....


You almost did


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> love that image


Strange times.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> which model? 40mm Khakis still available.


I've always been a little confused about the model number. The documents list it as H69519133 but the case back is engraved with H695190. I think the first number might be the more specific reference that describes it as coming on a brushed SS bracelet (which I've never used). There were probably other versions with the same head but different straps.

It has a hand wound ETA 2804.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I've always been a little confused about the model number. The documents list it as H69519133 but the case back is engraved with H695190. I think the first number might be the more specific reference that describes it as coming on a brushed SS bracelet (which I've never used). There were probably other versions with the same head but different straps.
> 
> It has a hand wound ETA 2804.


got it I was thinking of autos


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of bad decisions...friend from HS said hey wanna drive up to NY I hear there's a music festival. The untravelled me said no thanks.


Ouch...


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Chrono24 adds 7.5% buyer's surcharge on all purchases - WatchPro USA


The surcharge is effective immediately, and will only be applied in the United States, a spokesperson confirmed to WatchPro.




usa.watchpro.com





Not sure whos gonna want to stomach that in the states? Dumb decision.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotta maintain the bikes tonight. With my YM and a Montecristo No.2.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of bad decisions...friend from HS said hey wanna drive up to NY I hear there's a music festival. The untravelled me said no thanks.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Chrono24 adds 7.5% buyer's surcharge on all purchases - WatchPro USA
> 
> 
> The surcharge is effective immediately, and will only be applied in the United States, a spokesperson confirmed to WatchPro.
> ...


I have one watch for sale there and never heard a thing from them?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think Richard may have shown us this watch but it really is very nice.









HANDS-ON: The Longines Heritage Military Marine Nationale


Very few watches have the ability to stop me in my tracks, knock me on my ass, or, for lack of a better word, leave me feeling shook.




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Not very recent, but this is one of my favorite watches, very under the radar. My go to travel watch when I'm not in the safest places in the world. Discontinued Khaki 40mm, before everyone went nuts for the no date 38mm Khaki.


I wore my 38 Auto for a while on Saturday. I still love that watch.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I've always been a little confused about the model number. The documents list it as H69519133 but the case back is engraved with H695190. I think the first number might be the more specific reference that describes it as coming on a brushed SS bracelet (which I've never used). There were probably other versions with the same head but different straps.
> 
> It has a hand wound ETA 2804.


That's probably the part number for the case back. Years ago I kept a list of part numbers for the visible numbers on the 38 and 40 autos because so many new owners kept freaking out about authenticity. Some parts were used on numerous watches. The numbering system was reasonably straightforward, but it evolved over time.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of bad decisions...friend from HS said hey wanna drive up to NY I hear there's a music festival. The untravelled me said no thanks.


One of my slightly older cousins was in school at Michigan State and turned down a similar offer so he could study. He never lived it down, but the choice was entirely in character.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I wore my 38 Auto for a while on Saturday. I still love that watch.


Hope my post didn't come across the wrong way. The 38 is such a great looking watch, but there was a bit of a frenzy about it when it came out. Such great bang for the buck too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> No, just 461.


That isn't brotherhood status, although now we can't verify how many posts people have in OoO to claim brotherhood status


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Minus a Patek.


At least you don't have a Patek you've spent too much money on


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Well it's about dam time.


haha - Bro Dog's message to me which referenced you prompted me to jump on... thanks needs to go to him


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I'm trying to get to first and only page... Inane posts are helpful.
> 
> How is work?


Yeah work is good; enjoying the new job although there are some fiddly parts. It allows be to go into more of the practice improvement area of my work which I quite enjoy.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I'm trying to get to first and only page... Inane posts are helpful.
> 
> How is work?


Aren't you a true page oner in the new forum? I thought it was Tooth you and I who were


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Welcome back Bro Gun. Above is perfect avatar for OoO now OoOoO.


Thanks. I may have to change my Sig; pretty sure that would annoy some people


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> haha - Bro Dog's message to me which referenced you prompted me to jump on... thanks needs to go to him


Yeah Dogs been carrying the load in the Son of

Bands of rain finally hitting here


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Welcome back, Bro Gun!


Thanks!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Aren't you a true page oner in the new forum? I thought it was Tooth you and I who were


Page one doesn't exist anymore in the former form.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I'm OK, just keeping very busy. Work is rather intense at the moment (and Govt contracting means no access to mobile or external web sites during business hours), and along with online studying doesn't leave much time for anything else, or any inclination for any extra screen time when I'm trying to come down.
> 
> Stage 4 restrictions are going to really hurt our local economy, but if people behave like petulant children, unfortunately that's the way you have to treat them to get them to react. I don't have a lot of faith that my fellow victorians will abide by them though and I fear it's going to be largely unenforceable.
> 
> ...


Glad you personally are okay but it's not encouraging what's happening your way. I won't get started about poeple's just generally lack of knowledge.

The sad part of people behaving like idiots isn't them so much as the people they care about or other people's older relatives who will be hardest hit. Horrible.

Glad you're okay mate and that your current job is pretty secure


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, hope you and all the lads are well.
> Ive put watches on the backburner atm, been spending my spare cash gettihng a few special pieces for my mexican and polish bootleg vintage star wars figure collection.
> I got a nice glass wall display unit a while back, i've put on a killer display with my old collection thats been boxed for years.
> Even the lady thinks it looks great.
> ...


Glad you're well mate

Stay safe considering there's a little cluster breakout near you


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Welcome back and congratulations on the new job!


Thanks


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Hope my post didn't come across the wrong way. The 38 is such a great looking watch, but there was a bit of a frenzy about it when it came out. Such great bang for the buck too.


Not at all. You were referring to the newer hand-crank, though, weren't you?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> You were only sitting on it?


Well it started off sitting on it; after the audition I haven't been able to sit for a month

.....Okay Sap you caught me out, that's why I haven't been on OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Good that job going well...i'm sure the inmates miss you ...
> my news was not good as Bo the Wonder Dog is at the rainbow bridge.


I remember seeing that before I left... sorry mate

Hope you and Mrs BT are doing better?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Also Bro Del and Jag report in from time to time. Unce and a couple of others have joined.


Nice, new people are always good. Mario aside who else is new?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> JMod bought 4 new corvettes


lol I hope that is true!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I remember seeing that before I left... sorry mate
> 
> Hope you and Mrs BT are doing better?


yes ...

Well electricity just went out


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Rules have been relaxed in general. As far as I know, we lost the ability to count posts in a given thread.


:-( all those stupid posts I made in the old thread and all those even more pointless records chased now count for nothing


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I have one watch for sale there and never heard a thing from them?


Not sure what they are thinking... whos gonna pay it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice, new people are always good. Mario aside who else is new?


I would miss someone ...kiwi for 1


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> :-( all those stupid posts I made in the old thread and all those even more pointless records chased now count for nothing


that's life


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh yes there are:


like x1,000,000,000


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> And in my case I've never posted anything worthwhile in any forum or thread. Especially OoO.


I've posted worthwhile stuff form timt-to-time. I think the most value I ever added to a thread was one on mental health issues. If you have to put more than 4-5 sentences to a really it's too much effort


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Welcome back mate..


Thanks


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Once Gunnar gets wound up he's good for 25-30 posts at a time.


hahahaha - yeah I got nothing to respond to that ... maybe that's a slow day?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Although I have yet to see any of the mid tier Prospect Seikos, I had a feeling from the onset that what you just reported might be the case. The only one just presented this year i liked is not a mid tier but the SLA037 that looked very promising to me but probably not at $6300.
> 
> If you have an interest in the Willard, for whatever reason my SLA033 has turned out to be one of my favorites, even with the difficult to use, deeply recessed winding crown. A couple of days ago I just received my Micah Dirksen Vintager "Sahara" strap that's 19/18 and is probably my favorite of all of the straps I've tried on this watch. Anyhow if you look around you can probably find one for slightly over $3000 USD but perhaps not for very long since only 2500 were made worldwide.


That is a nice strap


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You asked me how I got to nearly 20,000 posts?


haha and of your 20k aren't like 4k non-OoO?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And I am not far behind having previously got up to 33rd position in the old platform. I know I have a lot to go still.


I think I got up to 12th


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's slip into something more casual. Black one came in first. Little stiff but not bad at all. The alligator looks great but this will probably be the regular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice AL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Keep going, keep going. At the main page of the forum, they list the "Top Contributors of the month" and it is me, Sticky, Richard. So you need to step up your game brother.


hmmmm do I get warmed up join said club???


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We just dish them "bro status" if we like them.


Seems legit


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You talking about Sticky's 61,000 plus posts?


I remember when he was a sitting duck


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All caught up! Now this is more like the old days. I wake up and there's over a hundred new posts to catch up on.


careful what you wish for - remember when we'd get 250+ in a night?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think I got up to 12th


you are 13th now


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All caught up! Now this is more like the old days. I wake up and there's over a hundred new posts to catch up on.











\


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> you are 13th now


godfrey

and i need 25000 to get on that page


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Still miss Purple Hayz. He brought a lot of technical expertise to the table.


and now you have me, I just bring post counts to the table


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> and now you have me, I just bring post counts to the table


see above


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Alpinist too. It was Gun that started it. He hates the green Alpinist


Tooth is also an avid hater of said watch too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those were the crazy days. Good thing we outlawed milestone posts.


we 59'd them


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Other than Omega, for ridicule and disdain there're rare exceptions. A green Seiko Alpinist sits near the top of the queue, just south of Ginault.


**shudders* what about a Giant Alpinist, in green


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Speaks the truth on the internet


Hey that's B5's rumour about him


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Has Hamilton had any decent recent releases. Something in the khaki line at 40mm or a sports dress type of watch ?


Isn't BT our Hamilton oracle? Along with Timex?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> The only recent one I know of was that 42mm Ti in DLC and also SS. Supply seems short though. Everytime I sell off my Hs , I end up missing them. Although I have quit ...Mrs BT says do not sell anything anymore.


never read ahead


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Old friend reached out to see how I was doing....i miss the old days of hernia surgery and red spider in my ear I said....2019 was much better


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Isn't BT our Hamilton oracle? Along with Timex?


But I think JS is only owner of one atm?

But I have started looking at them again... trying not to break promise tho


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I think Richard may have shown us this watch but it really is very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an odd looking watch but I quite like it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah Dogs been carrying the load in the Son of
> 
> Bands of rain finally hitting here


I take the rain is much needed?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Page one doesn't exist anymore in the former form.


:-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> yes ...
> 
> Well electricity just went out


well glad you're better


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I would miss someone ...kiwi for 1


Kiwi was around when I was last here; had some great intro posts


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> you are 13th now


Ah dam I haven't jumped that divide from 29k to 34k


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That is an odd looking watch but I quite like it


The lugs look long


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I take the rain is much needed?


No it's a Hurricane


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> godfrey
> 
> and i need 25000 to get on that page


You got a like for Godfrey.

Has he dropped by recently?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> well glad you're better


yeah I put a photo of him on back porch, barn, and cart and just talk to those.

He responds much like he always did.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> No it's a Hurricane


oh :-(

Stay safe mate!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

okay back to work


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> oh :-(
> 
> Stay safe mate!


Has a name no one can pronounce. Folks will be POed to log on tomorrow see 100 posts with no value,


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You need something like a small blue pill to get you stiff again.


I'll need a BIG one...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Old friend reached out to see how I was doing....i miss the old days of hernia surgery and red spider in my ear I said....2019 was much better


It was. I spent last year's birthday with 80 relatives in Sweden. This year it was a quiet night at home.

Also, we found out tonight that another neighbor passed two weeks ago. She was just a year older than me. They didn't have a cause of death yet. She told her kids (young adults living at home) that she wasn't feeling well and went to bed early. I guess it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It was. I spent last year's birthday with 80 relatives in Sweden. This year it was a quiet night at home.
> 
> Also, we found out tonight that another neighbor passed two weeks ago. She was just a year older than me. They didn't have a cause of death yet. She told her kids (young adults living at home) that she wasn't feeling well and went to bed early. I guess it could have been a lot worse.


I gave it a like then took it back.

That is sad. Unless heart problems seems odd.

I spent my actual birthday with only Mrs BT but that's pretty normal.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> But I think JS is only owner of one atm?
> 
> But I have started looking at them again... trying not to break promise tho


Very old pic,but it's still with me. I usually wear it on the bracelet at this time of year.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It doesn't mean that I have crossed the line if I had only one leg stepping on the other side. Both legs needs to be firmly across the line to count as crossed the line.





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I could not see the "abs"
> 
> The new software determines there's too much flesh so it blocks it


Let's see how the new software react when I put both legs on the other side...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, he was before I joined OoO but I have read some of his other posts. He is knowledgeable. Who knows what happened to him? Anything from he is moving on right up to he has crossed to the other side. That is why i like keeping in touch via mobile with my fellow Aussies here too.


His study of the different movements compared to the Tudor in-house was really informative and thorough.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Uh oh methinks Brothers Dick and BSF will now have only PG rated pictures, even G rated.


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I think Richard may have shown us this watch but it really is very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It IS very nice and I can't say I'm not tempted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Uh oh methinks Brothers Dick and BSF will now have only PG rated pictures, even G rated.


Okay. Let me go find one to defeat the system. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think Purple Hayz might have been an engineering professor at one of the universities in the Piedmont area of NC but not sure.


Ah.... he is busy building the Space X craft


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, me too. About 15 lbs over my ideal fighting weight.


It's not the size....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mleok said:


> Yes, the original Black Bay still brings me joy, despite having it for so long. It's still one of my most worn watches. I just love the warmth of the rose gold surrounds, chocolate brown dial, and burgundy bezel.


Exactly


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> not yet...main part arrives at midnight. Think estimate here was 8 inches or so. Corn and tobacco the biggest exposure.


Stay safe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Right but I;m not after that fame. It's the most messages screen.


Understood. I am also working towards that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You have chosen well.


I wonder of brother AL's arms are as big as Fr Simon's?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I checked on the original thread today. It has drifted way down. I was just checking to make sure it stayed locked else i was going to pop it back up .


That would be nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I know a few of you posted here How do fakes do it ?
> but do you ever wonder about a thread started by a newbie and it's their first post. I have quit responding to what I consider clickbait.


Good idea.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yeah he is in the piedmont ..well out of the way.
> 
> PH did live around Raleigh...I always figured maybe he worked for SAS.


SAS = Scandinavian Airline Services?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Summer of 1969 was a watershed time for me. Was a 1st year surgery resident but off the weekend of the Dallas mini-Woodstock festival at Lake Lewisville. Paid a whopping $700 to act as a MD that day. Saw young girls skinny dipping in Lake Lewisville. Lots of strange odors. One young couple gave their toddler LSD and I was called over when she was hallucinating. Called for an ambulance and had her taken to Childrens Medical Center. The Dallas Morning News called it "LSD poisoning" which is what I told the ambulance driver. Interesting times but felt badly for they two-year old.


It always feels lousy to see kids suffering.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That isn't brotherhood status, although now we can't verify how many posts people have in OoO to claim brotherhood status


Like in a bikie gang, he is given "associate" status first


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> haha and of your 20k aren't like 4k non-OoO?


Yes, i think so. Even if I hadn't posted in OoO, i will still have heaps more posts then most of those on WUS


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think I got up to 12th


True page one'r that you are. Sticky has gone past 61,000. He is banging the doors of 62,000 soon. I am posting at a rate of 50% more than him so I am closing the gap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hmmmm do I get warmed up join said club???


Sure, why not? You need to average 40 to 50 a day


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I remember when he was a sitting duck


No more. He is back with a vengeance


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I remember when he was a sitting duck


Not anymore. He is back with a vengeance


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> careful what you wish for - remember when we'd get 250+ in a night?


Oh no, please don't torture me. The missus is complaining that i spend too much time on my devices and she is going to take them away.

Wait... i think that's what parents do to a five year old


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> \


Like


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> godfrey
> 
> and i need 25000 to get on that page


Excellent. Are we there yet?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> and now you have me, I just bring post counts to the table


Be careful. If we get to 50,000 too quickly, we might have a GoOoO.

The Grandson of OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Tooth is also an avid hater of said watch too


We can talk bad about Tooth since he isn't online at the moment.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> we 59'd them


Oh yeah, 18,000 is up next.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> okay back to work


About time. Plenty of sick people waiting to hear your soothing message


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Let's see how the new software react when I put both legs on the other side...


Much better


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> It IS very nice and I can't say I'm not tempted.


I can get it with a 20% discount off retail.

Retail here is AUD$2950.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I can get it with a 20% discount off retail.
> 
> Retail here is AUD$2950.


Have yet to see it in the metal, don't want to go out shopping just yet...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> to log on tomorrow see 100 posts with no value,


I am trying...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Have yet to see it in the metal, don't want to go out shopping just yet...


No, not yet. The lugs are only 19mm wide and the shade of brown on the leather strap should have been darker in my opinion.

However the size on my wrist and the slightly speckled dial needs to be seen live before any trigger is pulled on this military watch.

Pun intended.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> It was. I spent last year's birthday with 80 relatives in Sweden. This year it was a quiet night at home.
> 
> Also, we found out tonight that another neighbor passed two weeks ago. She was just a year older than me. They didn't have a cause of death yet. She told her kids (young adults living at home) that she wasn't feeling well and went to bed early. I guess it could have been a lot worse.


Sorry to hear


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Understood. I am also working towards that


Here's the page. So far it's only Tooth and I from the OoO's who are not this page
Most messages


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like in a bikie gang, he is given "associate" status first


So OoO is now like a bikie gang?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, i think so. Even if I hadn't posted in OoO, i will still have heaps more posts then most of those on WUS


I had about 11k posts before finding OoO ... then things exploded where I kinda went 12k posts a year here with the month I've taken off I'm now down 1000 posts :-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True page one'r that you are. Sticky has gone past 61,000. He is banging the doors of 62,000 soon. I am posting at a rate of 50% more than him so I am closing the gap.


Nice work! Out posting Sticky


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure, why not? You need to average 40 to 50 a day


The sad part is that is not difficult


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No more. He is back with a vengeance


Right time to Die Hard 3 his ass ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not anymore. He is back with a vengeance


DP - nice!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh no, please don't torture me. The missus is complaining that i spend too much time on my devices and she is going to take them away.
> 
> Wait... i think that's what parents do to a five year old


LMAO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> No, not yet. The lugs are only 19mm wide and the shade of brown on the leather strap should have been darker in my opinion.
> 
> However the size on my wrist and the slightly speckled dial needs to be seen live before any trigger is pulled on this military watch.
> 
> Pun intended.


The original, if you could get your hands on one is really cool. But at 33mm it's a lot smaller than the reissue.

Longines reference 5774


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Be careful. If we get to 50,000 too quickly, we might have a GoOoO.
> 
> The Grandson of OoO.


I'm disappointed that hasn't happened


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We can talk bad about Tooth since he isn't online at the moment.


I found a pic of Tooth:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh yeah, 18,000 is up next.


Has the 59 managed to 59 himself into one of these non-milestones


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> About time. Plenty of sick people waiting to hear your soothing message


It's okay, I recorded it:


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, hope you and all the lads are well.
> Ive put watches on the backburner atm, been spending my spare cash gettihng a few special pieces for my mexican and polish bootleg vintage star wars figure collection.
> I got a nice glass wall display unit a while back, i've put on a killer display with my old collection thats been boxed for years.
> Even the lady thinks it looks great.
> ...


What's a bootleg figure?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I once auditioned for a part before. Had to sit on this couch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it some sort of test. Where to sit: Middle you're open and willing to work together; Left, you like discussing ideas in ad nauseam (unless you're the top dog dictator); Right, you enjoy tweeting with a two-sided, serrated blade.

Or did you just lie down 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> If you could have any watch at any price point but you can never sell it, what would you choose?


A 1956 18k gold Constellation

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Still very much loving it. My only small complaint is the lack of hacking, but I'm not OCD about accuracy so it's a minor thing. Also I've come to find out that the date doesn't change exactly at midnight. As I've read most changes between 11:55pm to 12am. Mine happens at 11:59pm. It's a non-issue for me.


There's a reason that many of the trilogy watches are non hacking.

Date changing at 11:59. No wuckers. The only downside that I see is that you'll be yelling in the New Year 1 min earlier than everyone else in the room. You'll get noticed and so will the VC 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Except for bead bracelets. Those need an explanation. Like better be a gift from the kids. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You missed out on the @sportura best-bead-bracelet-to-match-the-Pepsi discussion 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol, I know, and mine was just a reference to the abuse my poor Alpinist has been taking.
> 
> I'm going to have to start sneaking it into my photos like this:


Nice composition

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How come there's so much sand? Gone to Saudi Arabia? Where's the camel?


Haven't you heard? California finally had the BIG one. What you are now seeing is Arizona beach front property 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> See? After a while, we forget them like Purple Hayz which hasn't logged in for a long while now too.


I miss PH. He really new his movements.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All caught up! Now this is more like the old days. I wake up and there's over a hundred new posts to catch up on.


I've only got about 200 to go...

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Still miss Purple Hayz. He brought a lot of technical expertise to the table.


#nra

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It doesn't mean that I have crossed the line if I had only one leg stepping on the other side. Both legs needs to be firmly across the line to count as crossed the line.


Reminds me of my son's first trip into Norway. We were hiking in the mountains and he stood with one foot in Sweden and the other in Norway.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> What's a bootleg figure?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Its a fake/copy of a genuine licensed figure, made in poorer countries where kids couldnt afford the real thing.
Usually cast off the original kenner vintage figures, but not always.
They are the rarest and most charming figures out there.

Some mexican examples

















Some Polish figures

















Not my pics just grabbed them off google

They all have rich back histories, all made illegally, all out of recycled rubber and plastic.
All hand cast and hand painted, usually by old ladies.

I have all the original Kenner vintage figures plus all the variants, then i went onto bootleg collecting.

I got into it when the prices were great, last few years they have gone mad, really big money.

Some of the rarer Uzay bootlegs are commanding over 30k each.

In the star wars collecting universe, there aint anything more offbeat and cooler than bootlegs.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Are they still in their box or out of the box? My close mate collects marvel and dc comics action figures and keeps some in their box.
> 
> He did however lose his virginity before 40.


Care to elaborate on the second part? Something you need to get off your chest here in OoO? What's said here stays here 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think Purple Hayz might have been an engineering professor at one of the universities in the Piedmont area of NC but not sure.


Statistician, if I recall.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Glad you're well mate
> 
> Stay safe considering there's a little cluster breakout near you


Thanks brother G, hope youve been well mate, im all good actually, been feeling good the last month, eels going ok too.
Stay safe mate.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Are they still in their box or out of the box? My close mate collects marvel and dc comics action figures and keeps some in their box.
> 
> He did however lose his virginity before 40.


Bootlegs are some carded some not but even off the card they are very valuable.
I dont really have the money or space to collect carded though, i collect whats called loose figures generally.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Cobia said:


> Its a fake/copy of a genuine licensed figure, made in poorer countries where kids couldnt afford the real thing.
> Usually cast off the original kenner vintage figures, but not always.
> They are the rarest and most charming figures out there.
> 
> ...


You are in luck, our newest OoO member Mario is Polish, maybe you can team up and find some of those 30K figurines and buy them for peanuts? of course, being the initiator of the idea, I'll take my fair share of the profits, 30% that is.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> Great to see you here again mate. and all the best with your bootleg collections


Thanks bro Krish, hope youve been well my friend.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Old mafia Don is on his deathbed. He called his grandson and says:

Listen, I want you to take the forty-five as a memento of me.
But Grandpa, I don't like guns. Maybe you'd better leave me your Rolex.
Listen to me boy. Someday you'll be doing this business, you'll have a beautiful wife, a lot of money, a big house, and probably a few little bambini. One day you come home and it may turn out that your beautiful wife is being catered to by the gardener.

And what? Will you take out a Rolex and say time is up?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> You do realize we require photos on SoOoO right?


Your wish will be my command bro Rich, but i'll have to organise with bro Jason to leave them up for 24 hours then delete them, i dont want them left up.
Us collectors are pretty shy showing our collections online for a lot of reasons, all very valid reasons.
I'll get some pics done of my whole cabinet which has about 500 figures.
Just give me a bit of time, i dont have it lit up yet so i'll get some pics in good light during the day.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> You are in luck, our newest OoO member Mario is Polish, maybe you can team up and find some of those 30K figurines and buy them for peanuts? of course, being the initiator of the idea, I'll take my fair share of the profits, 30% that is.


If necessary, I will help. Although about these figures, I don't know myself at all ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> what's watches got to do with it? Post pics of your other collections.


Shall do bro BT, read my reply earlier, i'll have some pics soon, i'd love to share it with you lads.
Im not a star wars head or anything like that, i have a love for vintage action figures and vintage toys, generally 70s and 80s but love the earlier stuff too.
The whole star wars community is pretty lame to be fair, i just love the little 3.75inch action figures.
Hope youve been well my friend.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> You are in luck, our newest OoO member Mario is Polish, maybe you can team up and find some of those 30K figurines and buy them for peanuts? of course, being the initiator of the idea, I'll take my fair share of the profits, 30% that is.


Great idea bro PF, but unfortunately the 30k ones are Turkish uzay bootlegs, but the polish are still commanding silly money.
Hope youve been well bro.
@Mario, brother you got any vintage Polish star wars bootlegs my main man?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> If necessary, I will help. Although about these figures, I don't know myself at all ...


Reported!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> love that image


I still skinny dip but from my sailboat.

How's that image now 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Not very recent, but this is one of my favorite watches, very under the radar. My go to travel watch when I'm not in the safest places in the world. Discontinued Khaki 40mm, before everyone went nuts for the no date 38mm Khaki.


Interesting to see how a simple strap change changed the look of the watch.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Cobia said:


> Great idea bro PF, but unfortunately the 30k ones are Turkish uzay bootlegs, but the polish are still commanding silly money.
> Hope youve been well bro.
> @(Mario.....), brother you got any vintage Polish star wars bootlegs my main man?


As well as we can all be in this frikin year; good to hear all is well on your end.

By the way, you should correct your post, you summoned the wrong Mario, ours is @mario1971


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Care to elaborate on the second part? Something you need to get off your chest here in OoO? What's said here stays here
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think you've missed the joke and a reference to a popular movie.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Cobia said:


> Your wish will be my command bro Rich, but i'll have to organise with bro Jason to leave them up for 24 hours then delete them, i dont want them left up.
> Us collectors are pretty shy showing our collections online for a lot of reasons, all very valid reasons.
> I'll get some pics done of my whole cabinet which has about 500 figures.
> Just give me a bit of time, i dont have it lit up yet so i'll get some pics in good light during the day.


You can delete the pictures yoursfelf after posting them, they will automatically vanish from the reposts


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It was. I spent last year's birthday with 80 relatives in Sweden. This year it was a quiet night at home.
> 
> Also, we found out tonight that another neighbor passed two weeks ago. She was just a year older than me. They didn't have a cause of death yet. She told her kids (young adults living at home) that she wasn't feeling well and went to bed early. I guess it could have been a lot worse.


Reminds me of one of my son's friends. A young girl (21) wasn't feeling well with flu-like symptoms. Went to bed and didn't wake up. COVID-19 even strikes the young and healthy.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Cobia said:


> Reported!


Bro, how can I help you and what exactly should I look for?

For me, the field of Star Wars figures and the like is completely alien. If you put me on the right track, I'll try to smell here and there.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The original, if you could get your hands on one is really cool. But at 33mm it's a lot smaller than the reissue.
> 
> Longines reference 5774


Reminds me of my Omega from 1938.

Also a wee bit small










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Here is an article about Polish fakes, translations in a translator ... 




__





star wars ( gwiezdne wojny )






www.starwarsy.pl


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Thanks bro Krish, hope youve been well my friend.


Yeah mate, going well bud, given the circumstances.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> WUS member MadMrB has the most Tudors. He has one of each black bays.


Oooh.... I reckon he's eligible to be called a legendary Tudor black bay fanboy then. And in the current lineup , i find Black bay's to be the only worth it and Tudor is also making most of it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Old mafia Don is on his deathbed. He called his grandson and says:
> 
> Listen, I want you to take the forty-five as a memento of me.
> But Grandpa, I don't like guns. Maybe you'd better leave me your Rolex.
> ...


Classic!

You've got the PF touch.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> You can delete the pictures yoursfelf after posting them, they will automatically vanish from the reposts


How many hours do i have to edit them?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Bro, how can I help you and what exactly should I look for?
> 
> For me, the field of Star Wars figures and the like is completely alien. If you put me on the right track, I'll try to smell here and there.


Such a kind offer my friend but even in Poland they are very rare, it would only be a wild goose chase for you that i wouldnt dare dream of putting you through lol.
Thankyou for the very kind offer though bro Mario, you sound like a top fella and great edition to the 000 brotherhood.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I think you've missed the joke and a reference to a popular movie.


Now I get it; my wife often dislikes that I'm so literal 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Sure 45mm is fairly large. But it fits like a 40 to most wrists around here. This is why I like big watches. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fit mate.. Big Al.  

Now i know why you dont like bb58...LOL....You need to wear two of those to see on your wrist...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder of brother AL's arms are as big as Fr Simon's?


Lol. Really not that bad. Forearms and wrists are pretty big just from wrenching most of my life. Never even noticed until I joined here. Might also slightly be a regional type thing. Dunno.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Cobia said:


> Such a kind offer my friend but even in Poland they are very rare, it would only be a wild goose chase for you that i wouldnt dare dream of putting you through lol.
> Thankyou for the very kind offer though bro Mario, you sound like a top fella and great edition to the 000 brotherhood.


What does "top fella" mean?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> You missed out on the @sportura best-bead-bracelet-to-match-the-Pepsi discussion
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Oh no I didn't. That was what I was referring to. Dude got shamed out of his beads. He was proud for like 15 minutes. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Cobia said:


> How many hours do i have to edit them?


I just made a check on back posts and went back 2 weeks, still could be edited


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> What does "top fella" mean?


Great guy... I think


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Nice fit mate.. Big Al.
> 
> Now i know why you dont like bb58...LOL....You need to wear two of those to see on your wrist...


I really like the Pelagos. If it had a few polished bits I would be in the market for one. It's a hell of a watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder of brother AL's arms are as big as Fr Simon's?


In Father Simon's case, it's normal to have gigantic forearms; don't forget, he's one of God's henchmen after all


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I really like the Pelagos. If it had a few polished bits I would be in the market for one. It's a hell of a watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Pelagos will be good fit for you, but as its titanium , it may feel light on your wrist.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Here's the page. So far it's only Tooth and I from the OoO's who are not this page
> Most messages


You meant only Tooth and you are in this page?

Well, you should be thankful they list all the way down to the top 20. Would have been worse if inly the top ten made it to the leaderboard.

I have a long way to go and I think it will not be before Christmas when I sniff the top twenty.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So OoO is now like a bikie gang?


The brotherhood of h*O*r*O*l*O*gy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I had about 11k posts before finding OoO ... then things exploded where I kinda went 12k posts a year here with the month I've taken off I'm now down 1000 posts :-(


I increase by about 800 to 1,000 a month.

I think brother Mario is shocked how many posts I've got


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice work! Out posting Sticky


Still, he has a headstart and it is my mission to overtake him


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The sad part is that is not difficult


The sadder part is that we are wantonly posting garbage.....

No wonder Tooth is not joining. Do we post some random Simpson reference to entice him back here?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> DP - nice!


LOL. Tell you how this DP happened right?

I posted a response to your post and replied to the next one as well. However, it did not meet the 10 second rule, so I got an error message where I waited and tried to post again. Then Tapatalk asks if I want to insert last message and I accepted it. Somehow it appeared twice....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO


I am a five year old....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm disappointed that hasn't happened


Well, we are all waiting for you


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I found a pic of Tooth:


@Toothbras

Come back @Toothbras


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Has the 59 managed to 59 himself into one of these non-milestones


A few times. I think I 59'd twice on 16k and 17k?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's okay, I recorded it:


Those poor patients...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've only got about 200 to go...
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Good luck. When you see this, you know you have another two hundred to go.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Reminds me of my son's first trip into Norway. We were hiking in the mountains and he stood with one foot in Sweden and the other in Norway.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


LOL. I stood on the GMT timeline at the Greenwich observatory. Half of me was in yesterday and half was in today. Bizarro.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Its a fake/copy of a genuine licensed figure, made in poorer countries where kids couldnt afford the real thing.
> Usually cast off the original kenner vintage figures, but not always.
> They are the rarest and most charming figures out there.
> 
> ...


Wow! So fake action figures cost more than the real thing?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Was it some sort of test. Where to sit: Middle you're open and willing to work together; Left, you like discussing ideas in ad nauseam (unless you're the top dog dictator); Right, you enjoy tweeting with a two-sided, serrated blade.
> 
> Or did you just lie down
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


It was for an intern job. First task was the guy dropped his wallet and asked me to pick it up

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> A 1956 18k gold Constellation
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Those are very, very nice. Esp in pie pan dial

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> You missed out on the @sportura best-bead-bracelet-to-match-the-Pepsi discussion
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Lmao that was such an awesome purchase of his Hahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Are they still in their box or out of the box? My close mate collects marvel and dc comics action figures and keeps some in their box.
> 
> He did however lose his virginity before 40.


Now we know who Cobia really is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Oooh.... I reckon he's eligible to be called a legendary Tudor black bay fanboy then. And in the current lineup , i find Black bay's to be the only worth it and Tudor is also making most of it.


Hasn't seen him posting in a long time. I hope that he is alright.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Its a fake/copy of a genuine licensed figure, made in poorer countries where kids couldnt afford the real thing.
> Usually cast off the original kenner vintage figures, but not always.
> They are the rarest and most charming figures out there.
> 
> ...


Man you should post more of this in OoO. I don't collect but find this stuff fascinating!

I trust you've seen the toys that made us? I love Kenner's story and how they went from nothing to everything because of Star Wars

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now I get it; my wife often dislikes that I'm so literal
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Academics.... tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Thanks brother G, hope youve been well mate, im all good actually, been feeling good the last month, eels going ok too.
> Stay safe mate.


Good to hear mate! Yeah all good on my front.

Interesting seeing the top three in the table then the jump down to the others. Only 4 points but that's a decent gap

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Lol. Really not that bad. Forearms and wrists are pretty big just from wrenching most of my life. Never even noticed until I joined here. Might also slightly be a regional type thing. Dunno.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think Fr Simon has the largest arms and wrists around WUS. Even a 45mm Seiko looks like a kid's watch on him.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> What does "top fella" mean?


Nice guy, good man, etc


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Your wish will be my command bro Rich, but i'll have to organise with bro Jason to leave them up for 24 hours then delete them, i dont want them left up.
> Us collectors are pretty shy showing our collections online for a lot of reasons, all very valid reasons.
> I'll get some pics done of my whole cabinet which has about 500 figures.
> Just give me a bit of time, i dont have it lit up yet so i'll get some pics in good light during the day.


Wow! That's a huge collection!

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> In Father Simon's case, it's normal to have gigantic forearms; don't forget, he's one of God's henchmen after all


That is true too. He needs to smack the daylights out of the sinners.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I still skinny dip but from my sailboat.
> 
> How's that image now
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Hahaha ewww

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> You can delete the pictures yoursfelf after posting them, they will automatically vanish from the reposts


Do they vanish when you quote them as well? I know with people who aren't keen on sharing sharing stuff I manually delete the pic before I post when quoting

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It was for an intern job. First task was the guy dropped his wallet and asked me to pick it up
> 
> Brother of OoO


Did you have to perform other things besides bending down....?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Reminds me of one of my son's friends. A young girl (21) wasn't feeling well with flu-like symptoms. Went to bed and didn't wake up. COVID-19 even strikes the young and healthy.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


:-(

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> What does "top fella" mean?


Good guy / nice guy / someone I like

Bro Mario you'll learn a lot about Australian slang here

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wow! That's a huge collection!
> 
> Brother of OoO


Fancy you getting all giggly like a school girl.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Great guy... I think


Correct!

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good guy / nice guy / someone I like
> 
> Bro Mario you'll learn a lot about Australian slang here
> 
> Brother of OoO


There's always the Koala Diktionary


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> In Father Simon's case, it's normal to have gigantic forearms; don't forget, he's one of God's henchmen after all


Are we talking Simon-Peter or Simon the Zealot?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You meant only Tooth and you are in this page?
> 
> Well, you should be thankful they list all the way down to the top 20. Would have been worse if inly the top ten made it to the leaderboard.
> 
> I have a long way to go and I think it will not be before Christmas when I sniff the top twenty.


Yep that's what I meant.

The good news for you is that a lot of the people in front of you don't post at all

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I increase by about 800 to 1,000 a month.
> 
> I think brother Mario is shocked how many posts I've got


LOL

It's one thing doing that but it's another sustaining that many a month

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Still, he has a headstart and it is my mission to overtake him


Hahaha in the short term, if I can sustain it, I'll try and knock him off his number 2 post on WUS monthly posting

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The sadder part is that we are wantonly posting garbage.....
> 
> No wonder Tooth is not joining. Do we post some random Simpson reference to entice him back here?


Sure post Simpsons stuff to entice him back

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Tell you how this DP happened right?
> 
> I posted a response to your post and replied to the next one as well. However, it did not meet the 10 second rule, so I got an error message where I waited and tried to post again. Then Tapatalk asks if I want to insert last message and I accepted it. Somehow it appeared twice....


Nice. I don't think DPs are a thing in the new forum right?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, we are all waiting for you


Hahaha okay sure

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you have to perform other things besides bending down....?


I cannot confirm or deny these accusations

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fancy you getting all giggly like a school girl.


I think I tend to have an appreciation for anyone with a decent collection of anything, even if it's something I don't know much about

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Great guy... I think





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice guy, good man, etc





Gunnar_917 said:


> Good guy / nice guy / someone I like
> 
> Bro Mario you'll learn a lot about Australian slang here


Well, there is something to it!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's always the Koala Diktionary


OoO: The Koala Dictionary

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Well, there is something to it!
> View attachment 15380046


Yep. You'll actually learn quite a lot about other cultures in here too

Where in Poland are you from? I've only been there once to Krackow

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

So one of the things I've learned to make when I was away - Laksa









Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yep. You'll actually learn quite a lot about other cultures in here too
> 
> Where in Poland are you from? I've only been there once to Krackow
> 
> Brother of OoO


I come from Poznań - the first seat of Polish kings. Krakow was the second capital - a beautiful city. I have visited them in the last two weeks and twice.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So one of the things I've learned to make when I was away - Laksa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

Just realized that I have chopsticks in the bowl 

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Uh oh methinks Brothers Dick and BSF will now have only PG rated pictures, even G rated.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> And speaking of my fav supermodel...


I'll see your supermodel with another supermodel.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Let me go find one to defeat the system. LOL.


Think I found one. It's like those captchas that fool computers but easy for people to decipher.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Man you should post more of this in OoO. I don't collect but find this stuff fascinating!
> 
> I trust you've seen the toys that made us? I love Kenner's story and how they went from nothing to everything because of Star Wars
> 
> Brother of OoO


Thanks bro G, yes thats a great doco, so is plastic galaxy.
These vintage action figures are modern art now, as are most vintage toys.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wow! That's a huge collection!
> 
> Brother of OoO


That 500 figures number includes all the original kenner vintage star wars and variants that the bootlegs were modelled off, got a few preproduction first shots too.
Got every figure ever made including the legendary Blue snaggletooth, Yakface and vinyl cape Jawa


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! So fake action figures cost more than the real thing?


Yep and theres a lot less of them remaining.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> What does "top fella" mean?


a good guy, somebody i like


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Not sure what they are thinking... whos gonna pay it?


I would NOT


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That is an odd looking watch but I quite like it


It is FAB Suisse


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Thanks bro G, yes thats a great doco, so is plastic galaxy.
> These vintage action figures are modern art now, as are most vintage toys.


Yeah it's really fascinating seeing how vintage toys have taken off in the last 20-30 years.

Then I look at what I had (largely he-man) and see what happened to their values. I still have my he-man at my parents place but they are all well played with

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> That 500 figures number includes all the original kenner vintage star wars and variants that the bootlegs were modelled off, got a few preproduction first shots too.
> Got every figure ever made including the legendary Blue snaggletooth, Yakface and vinyl cape Jawa


That sounds rather insane! Nice work

How do you how with storage? And how do things like hear impact them?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Yep and theres a lot less of them remaining.


I never knew the thing about fake action figures and it's really fascinating that they're more collectible than the real thing

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> And speaking of my fav supermodel...


Room number 309, I need to remember it.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> I come from Poznań - the first seat of Polish kings. Krakow was the second capital - a beautiful city. I have visited them in the last two weeks and twice.


Hey, I went to Poznan for a wedding circa 1987.

Swedish groom, Polish bride.

Beuatiful city.

Dude, you Polish sure know how to drink Vodka like real men, at end of wedding dinner, the only two Swedes left standing was the father of the groom and myself. Only reason I made it through is that I am not fond of Vodka.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jorgenl said:


> Hey, I went to Poznan for a wedding circa 1987.
> 
> Swedish groom, Polish bride.
> 
> ...


You are so old, how old are you?

I personally do not like vodka, because if I drink a lot of it, I vomit right away. But the fact is that Polish people are labeled that they can drink vodka in liters.

I definitely prefer whiskey, which I always keep at least a dozen bottles in my cupboard. A beer for hot days.

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yep that's what I meant.
> 
> The good news for you is that a lot of the people in front of you don't post at all
> 
> Brother of OoO


Thanks. Only 5,000 more or so to get to the top twenty.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL
> 
> It's one thing doing that but it's another sustaining that many a month
> 
> Brother of OoO


I think I only stepped it up last December....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha in the short term, if I can sustain it, I'll try and knock him off his number 2 post on WUS monthly posting
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. Early days yet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice. I don't think DPs are a thing in the new forum right?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah, it is supposed to stop double posts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I cannot confirm or deny these accusations
> 
> Brother of OoO


Suggestions.... not accusations


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think I tend to have an appreciation for anyone with a decent collection of anything, even if it's something I don't know much about
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. I think I will giggle too if I met my childhood hero.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Well, there is something to it!
> View attachment 15380046


What's Up, Doc?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> OoO: The Koala Dictionary
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. I mis-spelt it on purpose.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So one of the things I've learned to make when I was away - Laksa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very noice. It looks like those we get in Singapore or Malaysia.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's Up, Doc?


I've been on vacation for 5 minutes!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Just realized that I have chopsticks in the bowl
> 
> Brother of OoO


The Japanese do not like that...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Think I found one. It's like those captchas that fool computers but easy for people to decipher.
> 
> View attachment 15380101


Thanks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah it's really fascinating seeing how vintage toys have taken off in the last 20-30 years.
> 
> Then I look at what I had (*large he-man*)and see what happened to their values. I still have my he-man at my parents place but they are all well played with
> 
> Brother of OoO


I wonder if sex toys will be a big thing in the future?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That sounds rather insane! Nice work
> 
> How do you how with storage? And how do things like hear impact them?
> 
> Brother of OoO


We can always visit him at home


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I've been on vacation for 5 minutes!


Welcome back then.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> *You are so old, how old are you?*
> 
> I personally do not like vodka, because if I drink a lot of it, I vomit right away. But the fact is that Polish people are labeled that they can drink vodka in liters.
> 
> ...


Thanks, mate.... ;-)

You're only as old as the woman you feel ;-)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> But I think JS is only owner of one atm?
> 
> But I have started looking at them again... trying not to break promise tho


I've got one. Posted it somewhere up there


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Kiwi was around when I was last here; had some great intro posts


But could you ever be friends with someone who loves an Alpinist?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True page one'r that you are. Sticky has gone past 61,000. He is banging the doors of 62,000 soon. I am posting at a rate of 50% more than him so I am closing the gap.


I noticed. I'm finding it considerably harder to catch up this morning...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not anymore. He is back with a vengeance


And a double!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh no, please don't torture me. The missus is complaining that i spend too much time on my devices and she is going to take them away.
> 
> Wait... i think that's what parents do to a five year old


Ditto


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> DP - nice!


NRA


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I noticed. I'm finding it considerably harder to catch up this morning...


How hard she asked?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> And a double!


Double posts is my specialty


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Bro, how can I help you and what exactly should I look for?
> 
> For me, the field of Star Wars figures and the like is completely alien. If you put me on the right track, I'll try to smell here and there.


Hopefully that was pun intended


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


>


If it weren't for this pic, I would've simply assumed that the hands were anodized or painted blue. They look properly heat-blued like the hands on my grandpa's old Bulova.

My only hesitation is the "aged" dial. Sure looks handsome, though.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Cobia said:


> That 500 figures number includes all the original kenner vintage star wars and variants that the bootlegs were modelled off, got a few preproduction first shots too.
> Got every figure ever made including the legendary Blue snaggletooth, Yakface and vinyl cape Jawa


I really wish I'd kept mine from when I was a kid. I've no idea where they went.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah it's really fascinating seeing how vintage toys have taken off in the last 20-30 years.
> 
> Then I look at what I had (largely he-man) and see what happened to their values. I still have my he-man at my parents place but they are all well played with
> 
> Brother of OoO


The vintage MOTU are very popular with collectors our age, they look great on display too.
You should dig them out bro, put some new 0 rings in their joints which is easy.
Ive got a few vintage, very cool figures.
Vintage toys are like Rolex if they are from the right lines, they never go down in value, not in our lifetime anyway.
I know guys who have made livings out of it, buying and selling vintage toys, its only getting more popular too.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I really wish I'd kept mine from when I was a kid. I've no idea where they went.


If i had a dollar for every time ive heard that id be rich Kiwi, a lot of guys say the same thing, i wish i knew what they'd be worth now.
Most of our mums threw them away over the years.
Ive only got a few childhood figures.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> \


Saving that pic. Great film.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Japanese do not like that...


I learned that from Wolverine.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How hard she asked?


Dang it! More difficult, more difficult!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Cobia said:


> If i had a dollar for every time ive heard that id be rich Kiwi, a lot of guys say the same thing, i wish i knew what they'd be worth now.
> Most of our mums threw them away over the years.
> Ive only got a few childhood figures.


Or they're all in your and other collectors' collections now!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Speaking of Star Wars figures, I think my parents finally got to the collection in the basement. They haven't let any of them go, and none of them are in cards. Might still have a Panthro from Thundercats, too.

What I really want to find again is the little Twiki figure from the Buck Rogers TV show. I forget which other Buck Rogers figures I had (surely I had Erin Gray's character, too) but I definitely had Twiki.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

And finally caught up! Ugh!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think Fr Simon has the largest arms and wrists around WUS. Even a 45mm Seiko looks like a kid's watch on him.


I tried my 37mm Lange on my right arm today. Weird, it fits a little snug.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I tried my 37mm Lange on my right arm today. Weird, it fits a little snug.
> 
> (pic deleted from quote for our sake)


ewwwwww

(and that's aside from the date looking far too weird for nine days per month)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Been missing this guy these past three weeks. Even put it in leather as I'm also a bit tired of wearing runners and NATOs

Happy Speedy Tuesday










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think Fr Simon has the largest arms and wrists around WUS. Even a 45mm Seiko looks like a kid's watch on him.


So essentially he has cankles on his arms.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I gave it a like then took it back.
> 
> That is sad. Unless heart problems seems odd.
> 
> I spent my actual birthday with only Mrs BT but that's pretty normal.


Heart problems was my first guess, but can't rule out COVID yet. A 46-year old guy around the corner also died unexpectedly a few weeks ago with no reported cause. I can't say it's any more than usual, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Heart problems was my first guess, but can't rule out COVID yet. A 46-year old guy around the corner also died unexpectedly a few weeks ago with no reported cause. I can't say it's any more than usual, though.


My uncle died last year on the floor of his garage. Possibly a heart attack, but they really weren't sure, and he had no known cardiovascular problems. Knew another guy about 15 years ago who told his friends he was gonna go lay down and then simply fell flat in the hallway, dead as can be, from an aneurysm of some kind.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Speaking of action figures, sadly I don't have any of my childhood ones anymore. I can share this one though...










My son's Spiderman. Brought it for him at a Target even before he was born. It's his first toy ever and still his favorite. It's been super glued back together several times over with his legs held in real cast material that doctors use for broken bones.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cobia said:


> Your wish will be my command bro Rich, but i'll have to organise with bro Jason to leave them up for 24 hours then delete them, i dont want them left up.
> Us collectors are pretty shy showing our collections online for a lot of reasons, all very valid reasons.
> I'll get some pics done of my whole cabinet which has about 500 figures.
> Just give me a bit of time, i dont have it lit up yet so i'll get some pics in good light during the day.


Hey Bro Cobia, welcome back.

So am I to understand that bootlegs are more valuable than genuine articles?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Reminds me of one of my son's friends. A young girl (21) wasn't feeling well with flu-like symptoms. Went to bed and didn't wake up. COVID-19 even strikes the young and healthy.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The young healthy here seem comfortable with their chances. Unfortunately, too many who do so still live with their parents. I have a guy in quarantine now pending a test result after mild symptoms. He lives with his father who is in cancer treatment. The father's result came back positive today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> The young healthy here seem comfortable with their chances. Unfortunately, too many who do so still live with their parents. I have a guy in quarantine now pending a test result after mild symptoms. He lives with his father who is in cancer treatment. The father's result came back positive today.


fawwwkkkk....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So am I to understand that bootlegs are more valuable than genuine articles?


Interesting story + rarity = hype, I guess.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I stood on the GMT timeline at the Greenwich observatory. Half of me was in yesterday and half was in today. Bizarro.


Good thing you weren't wearing a BB58 GMT


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?

Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It was for an intern job. First task was the guy dropped his wallet and asked me to pick it up
> 
> Brother of OoO


Tell me you didn't fall for that one!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?
> 
> Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


I haven't been doing too much running myself. What I've observed is most people running without it on, but with it either down on their neck or in their hand. I guess just in case.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao that was such an awesome purchase of his Hahahaha
> 
> Brother of OoO


Much like his Steinhart.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you have to perform other things besides bending down....?


Did they have knee pads for you?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> You are so old, how old are you?
> 
> I personally do not like vodka, because if I drink a lot of it, I vomit right away. But the fact is that Polish people are labeled that they can drink vodka in liters.
> 
> ...


Another whiskey/whisky man!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?
> 
> Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


I remember when wearing a mask during a workout made you a badass.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?
> 
> Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


Isn't there anywhere close to run away from people?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder if sex toys will be a big thing in the future?


Why? Do you have an extensive collection?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I haven't been doing too much running myself. What I've observed is most people running without it on, but with it either down on their neck or in their hand. I guess just in case.


Last time I went for a bike ride, I carried my mask in a pocket so that I could go pick up lunch on the way home.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember when wearing a mask during a workout made you a badass.


I heard not long ago that athletes do this. Slight lack of oxygen due to the mask has some advantages.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?
> 
> Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


I'm usually indoors on an elliptical, but whenever I walk, jog, or run outside I have a mask or face covering on. Sometimes I'll drop it down if there's nobody around, but will pull it back up if I see anyone nearby.

On another note... finally caught up! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I heard not long ago that athletes do this. Slight lack of oxygen due to the mask has some advantages.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Key word in "athletes", or elite athletes. For someone like me who hasn't been running in quite a while, it would probably kill me!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Speaking of action figures, sadly I don't have any of my childhood ones anymore. I can share this one though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Spidey webbed himself.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?
> 
> Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


What Mrs Mav says makes perfect sense.

I would say generally if you are outside, you're fine. You can always run away from people.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?
> 
> Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


In DC people will shout at you and stop you if you are not wearing a mask no matter how tough it is for you. We are still in the NC mountains, but I went back over the weekend to check on the house. Went for a run and it was 90F out, extremely humid, and I had to wear the mask. It was the worst run of my life.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> What Mrs Mav says makes perfect sense.
> 
> I would say generally if you are outside, you're fine. You can always run away from people.


DC mayor wrote a new rule. If you think you will come within 6 feet of someone you need to have the mask on. That lead to my terrible run.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Key word in "athletes", or elite athletes. For someone like me who hasn't been running in quite a while, it would probably kill me!


Yeah right? I actually felt great after the run, but wow was it terrible to do. I was breathing so hard at the end that each inhale brought the mask into my mouth.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice, new people are always good. Mario aside who else is new?


Kiwi71 and mleok come to mind. Nobby has gone missing and hopefully he's okay.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?
> 
> Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


I always carry as extra one or two with me in a ziploc bag depending on what I'm planning to do.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That is a nice strap


Thanks. Micah does a fantastic job. The 19mm Seiko 2.5mm fat spring bars slipped in easily without excessive tightness. The strap is thick enough to support the watch head.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> DC mayor wrote a new rule. If you think you will come within 6 feet of someone you need to have the mask on. That lead to my terrible run.


Not to get _too_ into politics, but I CA Governor Newsom recently imposed a state-wide mandate on mask wearing anywhere that is "public" (in response to Orange County's mayor (or someone in a similar position) received death threats after making mask-wearing mandatory in public places.

Personally, I have a mask on unless I'm in my car, home, or personal office in my firm's office building (law firms are technically "essential" businesses, so I've been in a few times, even though we are still work from home). I'm honestly not afraid of getting the virus, but I have family members who are susceptible and I would be devastated if I got anyone sick.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Key word in "athletes", or elite athletes. For someone like me who hasn't been running in quite a while, it would probably kill me!


HTFU


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder of brother AL's arms are as big as Fr Simon's?


I've wondered same thing but think Simon might have a slight edge.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Welcome back then.


This year, holidays will be in the country. I am afraid to travel further, because on my return I may end up in quarantine (there is a time when you can expect anything).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Has the 59 managed to 59 himself into one of these non-milestones


Not sure. Maybe one on this format? I think 25,000 on the old one. Only one intentional milestone that was erased when someone's post was deleted.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not to get _too_ into politics, but I CA Governor Newsom recently imposed a state-wide mandate on mask wearing anywhere that is "public" (in response to Orange County's mayor (or someone in a similar position) received death threats after making mask-wearing mandatory in public places.
> 
> Personally, I have a mask on unless I'm in my car, home, or personal office in my firm's office building (law firms are technically "essential" businesses, so I've been in a few times, even though we are still work from home). I'm honestly not afraid of getting the virus, but I have family members who are susceptible and I would be devastated if I got anyone sick.


Isn't it great when we manage to politicize the health of a whole country/world?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Stay safe.


all good... just no power for 8 hours.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> all good... just no power for 8 hours.


Who needs power when you have whiskey?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not to get _too_ into politics, but I CA Governor Newsom recently imposed a state-wide mandate on mask wearing anywhere that is "public" (in response to Orange County's mayor (or someone in a similar position) received death threats after making mask-wearing mandatory in public places.
> 
> Personally, I have a mask on unless I'm in my car, home, or personal office in my firm's office building (law firms are technically "essential" businesses, so I've been in a few times, even though we are still work from home). I'm honestly not afraid of getting the virus, but I have family members who are susceptible and I would be devastated if I got anyone sick.


Godfrey

In the "office" today with my Tuesday strap (and WUS in the background).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> SAS = Scandinavian Airline Services?


Statistical Analysis System


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


>


Definitely G rated!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> Been missing this guy these past three weeks. Even put it in leather as I'm also a bit tired of wearing runners and NATOs
> 
> Happy Speedy Tuesday
> 
> ...


A watch that went up a good 25% in AD last year. This is Omega's true price pursuit for a Rolex.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not anymore. He is back with a vengeance


Double posts are rare these days.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'll see your supermodel with another supermodel.
> 
> View attachment 15380096


PG, maybe borderline R?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> HTFU


I know, I need to hurry up and get back in shape


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> No, not yet. The lugs are only 19mm wide and the shade of brown on the leather strap should have been darker in my opinion.
> 
> However the size on my wrist and the slightly speckled dial needs to be seen live before any trigger is pulled on this military watch.
> 
> Pun intended.


do check those lugs as they seem to be long and straight.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Isn't it great when we manage to politicize the health of a whole country/world?


Right?!  common sense goes out of the window in the US sometimes, especially when our "liberty" and "freedoms" are being "attacked" ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I know, I need to hurry up and get back in shape


Being in shape is overrated. It eliminates all the good foods and laziness.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I come from Poznań - the first seat of Polish kings. Krakow was the second capital - a beautiful city. I have visited them in the last two weeks and twice.


Nice 18,000 milestone and definitely a 59er.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> A watch that *went up a good 25% in AD *last year. This is Omega's true price pursuit for a Rolex.


That's a baloney move for them to do that. Not tied with any other goods except... well, "just because".


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?
> 
> Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


Probably best to wear it but maybe cut a hole for your mouth and nose 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Reminds me of my son's first trip into Norway. We were hiking in the mountains and he stood with one foot in Sweden and the other in Norway.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


4 corners in the USA. you can dangle your balls over 4 states.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Why? Do you have an extensive collection?


Don't ask, don't tell

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> So essentially he has cankles on his arms.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter











Gazing into my crystal ball to see if a possible arm wrestling contest between you and Fr Simon might be on the horizon?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?
> 
> Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


Run without a mask but maintain 8-10 feet separation from everyone else. Maybe carry a mask in you pocket just in case.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> A watch that went up a good 25% in AD last year. This is Omega's true price pursuit for a Rolex.


Unfortunately, I bought it in January 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Your wish will be my command bro Rich, but i'll have to organise with bro Jason to leave them up for 24 hours then delete them, i dont want them left up.
> Us collectors are pretty shy showing our collections online for a lot of reasons, all very valid reasons.
> I'll get some pics done of my whole cabinet which has about 500 figures.
> Just give me a bit of time, i dont have it lit up yet so i'll get some pics in good light during the day.


Actually if you go back to your post and delete the picture after 24 hours i


Panerol Forte said:


> You can delete the pictures yoursfelf after posting them, they will automatically vanish from the reposts


I was going to say that but a person could do a screenshot tho.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Reminds me of one of my son's friends. A young girl (21) wasn't feeling well with flu-like symptoms. Went to bed and didn't wake up. COVID-19 even strikes the young and healthy.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Wasn't clear it was CV19 tho from Bony post.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Being in shape is overrated. It eliminates all the good foods and laziness.


Makes me feel better after having pizza for dinner (wife and daughter had wild cabbage pie) and chips for dessert 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> do check those lugs as they seem to be long and straight.


My thoughts too. Otherwise I like the watch.

How did you fare last night with the hurricane?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now I get it; my wife often dislikes that I'm so literal
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Welcome to my world.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not to get _too_ into politics, but I CA Governor Newsom recently imposed a state-wide mandate on mask wearing anywhere that is "public" (in response to Orange County's mayor (or someone in a similar position) received death threats after making mask-wearing mandatory in public places.
> 
> Personally, I have a mask on unless I'm in my car, home, or personal office in my firm's office building (law firms are technically "essential" businesses, so I've been in a few times, even though we are still work from home). I'm honestly not afraid of getting the virus, but I have family members who are susceptible and I would be devastated if I got anyone sick.


Same thing in Hong Kong, mask on always in all public area. Can't even smoke...

So this is what I do when I'm home to make up for lost time.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 4 corners in the USA. you can dangle your balls over 4 states.


I'm gonna let you in on a secret, my balls are not that big, despite what you might've heard on WUS 

Hope the storm is subsiding.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I've wondered same thing but think Simon might have a slight edge.


Their arms are probably bigger than my thighs...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You meant only Tooth and you are in this page?
> 
> Well, you should be thankful they list all the way down to the top 20. Would have been worse if inly the top ten made it to the leaderboard.
> 
> I have a long way to go and I think it will not be before Christmas when I sniff the top twenty.


Within the month for me


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up. 300+ posts and still counting.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Still, he has a headstart and it is my mission to overtake him


That would be cool and disturbing at the same time


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My thoughts too. Otherwise I like the watch.
> 
> How did you fare last night with the hurricane?


No electricity otherwise well... sky is carolina blue today.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Welcome to my world.


My wife blames it on a mild case of asperger (her unprofessional diagnosis).

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Another whiskey/whisky man!


I love good Whisky and I can drink it every day.

I also collect good quality, expensive vodkas. I will only open them on special occasions.

STARKA is a mushroom truffle.

Who from the OoO Brothers also loves Whisky?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Do they vanish when you quote them as well? I know with people who aren't keen on sharing sharing stuff I manually delete the pic before I post when quoting
> 
> Brother of OoO


Poof


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> My wife blames it on a mild case of asperger (her unprofessional diagnosis).
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Welcome to my world


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> You are so old, how old are you?
> 
> I personally do not like vodka, because if I drink a lot of it, I vomit right away. But the fact is that Polish people are labeled that they can drink vodka in liters.
> 
> ...


Probably have to run through the age thing again. There was value in requiring full read of OoO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. Only 5,000 more or so to get to the top twenty.


yes and no...by then i will be there


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I love good Whisky and I can drink it every day.
> 
> I also collect good quality, expensive vodkas. I will only open them on special occasions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a baloney move for them to do that. Not tied with any other goods except... well, "just because".


hey man, hesalite is expensive these days.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I noticed. I'm finding it considerably harder to catch up this morning...


More like the old days...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> all good... just no power for 8 hours.


you don't have 6 months supply?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Makes me feel better after having pizza for dinner (wife and daughter had wild cabbage pie) and chips for dessert
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


have pizza for breakfast and you will feel even better!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Cobia said:


> The vintage MOTU are very popular with collectors our age, they look great on display too.
> You should dig them out bro, put some new 0 rings in their joints which is easy.
> Ive got a few vintage, very cool figures.
> Vintage toys are like Rolex if they are from the right lines, they never go down in value, *not in our lifetime anyway*.
> I know guys who have made livings out of it, buying and selling vintage toys, its only getting more popular too.


I found this to be true in general.... items from 1950s not so valuable


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> you don't have 6 months supply?


lol I didn't buy generators because Mrs BT sis family has 3. He is a meat salesman so has several freezers loaded also.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?
> 
> Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


Run backwards?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Isn't there anywhere close to run away from people?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have started walking (i mean like exercise) again. while in mourning, I just couldn't do it... I don't wear a mask.

lmao of course we own all the land i walk on so no one better be there.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I love good Whisky and I can drink it every day.
> 
> I also collect good quality, expensive vodkas. I will only open them on special occasions.
> 
> ...


I've gone through quite a few whisky/whiskeys!

Probably going to pick up a good Japanese Whisky soon and some scotch (thinking Glenmorangie).

I purchased this bottle of Gold Label before JW stopped selling it; had always been my favorite (even before I could _legally_ drink, but that's neither here nor there, I never drank underage in college, never!)

Not really sure what I'm saving it for now, I had it when I graduated college, had it when I graduated law school, had it when I got my job offer, and had it when I passed the CA Bar (and was admitted to the Washington DC Bar)... still never opened. I guess I'll hold it until I get married (whenever down the line that may be!) 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Last time I went for a bike ride, I carried my mask in a pocket so that I could go pick up lunch on the way home.


I long ago modded some "baseball" caps . The masks have elastic with tight ing clips. Added denim jacket snaps on side of cap. My ears are already big so not wise to pull them forward. You can buy shyte like that online but easy to do. So anytime I need it, it's sitting on the bill of the cap.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


>


Cool! 

The Ardbeg makes some of the best peat moss.

Have you already tried green Johnny?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> In DC people will shout at you and stop you if you are not wearing a mask no matter how tough it is for you. We are still in the NC mountains, but I went back over the weekend to check on the house. Went for a run and it was 90F out, extremely humid, and I had to wear the mask. It was the worst run of my life.


Yell back lol.... It's sorta like people who never had to work in the tobacco fields of NC in the heat of summer saying should wear a mask.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> DC mayor wrote a new rule. If you think you will come within 6 feet of someone you need to have the mask on. That lead to my terrible run.


Wear a protest T shirt and claim you are protesting and you will be fine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I always carry as extra one or two with me in a ziploc bag depending on what I'm planning to do.


Do you still keep a rubber in our wallet just in case?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Isn't there anywhere close to run away from people?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter





SaMaster14 said:


> I'm usually indoors on an elliptical, but whenever I walk, jog, or run outside I have a mask or face covering on. Sometimes I'll drop it down if there's nobody around, but will pull it back up if I see anyone nearby.
> 
> On another note... finally caught up! Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Sappie66 said:


> What Mrs Mav says makes perfect sense.
> 
> I would say generally if you are outside, you're fine. You can always run away from people.


I do run away from people. I just imagine that everyone is the Hulk and run away from them. LOL. OK, I don't really...

I guess I'll try just having the mask around my neck and pull it up around people.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Do you still keep a rubber in *our* wallet just in case?


"Our"? What're you guys doing?

Which one of you is cheating on me?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've gone through quite a few whisky/whiskeys!
> 
> Probably going to pick up a good Japanese Whisky soon and some scotch (thinking Glenmorangie).
> 
> ...


I received this Gold Label many years ago in a special leather case. It stayed in the cupboard for five years before I could take it and finally drank it - it's delicious!

Glenmorangie is also a good drink, although I have a similar taste in Balvenie.

From the Japanese ones, I praise Hibiki Suntory Whisky, like an ordinary blend, but it is simply brilliant - heaven in my mouth!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

What do you think?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> "Our"? What're you guys doing?
> 
> Which one of you is cheating on me?


lol love it...see what speed posting can get you....I think I won't correct it. Some newbie will stumble through that and think WTF


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not to get _too_ into politics, but I CA Governor Newsom recently imposed a state-wide mandate on mask wearing anywhere that is "public" (in response to Orange County's mayor (or someone in a similar position) received death threats after making mask-wearing mandatory in public places.
> 
> Personally, I have a mask on unless I'm in my car, home, or personal office in my firm's office building (law firms are technically "essential" businesses, so I've been in a few times, even though we are still work from home). I'm honestly not afraid of getting the virus, but I have family members who are susceptible and I would be devastated if I got anyone sick.


Right. I think it was the health officer for OC that was getting death threats against her and her family. She ended up quitting.

IMO it's a sad state of affairs that we (US) find ourselves in that a health crisis has become so politically charged and divisive.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I do run away from people. I just imagine that everyone is the Hulk and run away from them. LOL. OK, I don't really...
> 
> I guess I'll try just having the mask around my neck and pull it up around people.


If anyone says anything, just say you are wearing your mask like some wear their pants.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I received this Gold Label many years ago in a special leather case. It stayed in the cupboard for five years before I could take it and finally drank it - it's delicious!
> 
> Glenmorangie is also a good drink, although I have a similar taste in Balvenie.
> 
> From the Japanese ones, I praise Hibiki Suntory Whisky, like an ordinary blend, but it is simply brilliant - heaven in my mouth!


I was planning on picking up a bottle of the Suntory Whisky Toki! Has very good reviews - going for about $67 USD (for delivery)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> What do you think?
> View attachment 15380864


Uhhh... Garbage?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Right. I think it was the health officer for OC that was getting death threats against her and her family. She ended up quitting.
> 
> IMO it's a sad state of affairs that we (US) find ourselves in that a health crisis has become so politically charged and divisive.


1000% agree. From my friends and colleagues abroad, I hear it's not that much different, the US is just so "loud" (especially with our election coming up)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> If anyone says anything, just say you are wearing your mask like some wear their pants.


I'll wear my Kaepernick 49ers jersey and it'll be fine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> 1000% agree. From my friends and colleagues abroad, I hear it's not that much different, the US is just so "loud" (especially with our election coming up)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Well TBH the original mask fiasco from the experts caused much of the confusion. Again at least here, the political mask stuff has evaporated.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> 1000% agree. From my friends and colleagues abroad, I hear it's not that much different, the US is just so "loud" (especially with our election coming up)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Bro, I'm getting the popcorn ready for election night. No matter the winner, fireworks are guaranteed. HAHAHA


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I'll wear my Kaepernick 49ers jersey and it'll be fine.


See ...just take a knee when needed!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Uhhh... Garbage?


Probably should include the write up. You can preorder. Guaranteed that all parts are from landfills.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Well TBH the original mask fiasco from the experts caused much of the confusion. Again at least here, the political mask stuff has evaporated.


 Oh man, don't even get me started on that bull$hit. In March, it was don't wear a mask, it's not needed. Now, everyone must wear a mask, it's needed.

They should have told us the truth back in March. Wear a mask, but please avoid buying the N95's that reserved for medical staff.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Oh man, don't even get me started on that bull$hit. In March, it was don't wear a mask, it's not needed. Now, everyone must wear a mask, it's needed.
> 
> They should have told us the truth back in March. Wear a mask, but please avoid buying the N95's that reserved for medical staff.


I agree completely. And with our agreement on that subject, I won't say more.

Let me know if you want pics of my cute caps. Took me a while to find matching camo masks. finally settled on navy camo.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Read an article on denim the other day. With all the lockdowns, sales are way down. I've been wearing crap mostly for few months now. Seems odd when I put on jeans. I've also noticed I wear my Damasko more than my other watches, Just random thoughts.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> More like the old days...


Definitely. Gun is back and Dog active last night too as well as couple of new guys.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> you don't have 6 months supply?


Definitely a downer whenever the power goes out, especially after a hurricane.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Definitely. Gun is back and Dog active last night too as well as couple of new guys.


uh and me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Uhhh... Garbage?


The ideal watch strikes a delicate balance. It should pack enough style to seamlessly blend with what you're wearing, and be just eye-catching enough to grab a compliment or two as the day goes on. We're not saying the Garbage Watch isn't ideal, but it really throws both of those metrics straight into, well, the garbage. The watch is the brainchild of Vollebak, aka the "clothing brand of the future," who also brought us fireproof, waterproof, everything-proof hoodies meant to last 100 years, carbon fiber t-shirts, and solar charged jackets. Needless to say, the Garbage Watch isn't trying to be just another watch in your arsenal. 
Each piece you can see on the watch was once something else, rescued from landfills through e-waste recycling programs. Wires, motherboards, microchips, the random bits of detritus from an endless sea of obsolete electronics will soon find a home in a wearable and functional timepiece that, quite frankly, is going to get noticed. The brand is working in collaboration with design mag Wallpaper* and their Re-Made project. The watch is in the prototype phase right now, moving its way towards production, scheduled for 2021. Get on the waiting list and when you get your watch next year see if you recognize the camera sensor from your old iPhone.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I have started walking (i mean like exercise) again. while in mourning, I just couldn't do it... I don't wear a mask.
> 
> lmao of course we own all the land i walk on so no one better be there.


I frequently see people outside wearing a mask with no one else even remotely close bye. Biggest problem is recirculated air indoors, outdoors not so much.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Do you still keep a rubber in our wallet just in case?


No, but I do keep a blue pill on me always...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hasn't seen him posting in a long time. I hope that he is alright.


Haven't heard of his name until you mentioned. I too hope he's alright and be back with his collection of black bay's soon


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Cool!
> 
> The Ardbeg makes some of the best peat moss.
> 
> Have you already tried green Johnny?


Never tried JW Green. I had that same JW Gold, now discontinued, for quite some time but now gone. Still unopened JW Blue and Lagavulin 16.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yell back lol.... It's sorta like people who never had to work in the tobacco fields of NC in the heat of summer saying should wear a mask.


I cannot imagine wearing a mask under those circumstances.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Caught up. 300+ posts and still counting.


.

Me, still catching up...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> . I guess I'll try just having the mask around my neck and pull it up around people.


Good plan.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> What do you think?
> View attachment 15380864


Garbage as the name says...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Never tried JW Green. I had that same JW Gold, now discontinued, for quite some time but now gone. Still unopened JW Blue and Lagavulin 16.


In my opinion, and from what I've heard around the internet, Green is the "closest" tasting to a single malt from JW's blends.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> What do you think?
> View attachment 15380864


At least they got the name right.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> The ideal watch strikes a delicate balance. It should pack enough style to seamlessly blend with what you're wearing, and be just eye-catching enough to grab a compliment or two as the day goes on. We're not saying the Garbage Watch isn't ideal, but it really throws both of those metrics straight into, well, the garbage. The watch is the brainchild of Vollebak, aka the "clothing brand of the future," who also brought us fireproof, waterproof, everything-proof hoodies meant to last 100 years, carbon fiber t-shirts, and solar charged jackets. Needless to say, the Garbage Watch isn't trying to be just another watch in your arsenal.
> Each piece you can see on the watch was once something else, rescued from landfills through e-waste recycling programs. Wires, motherboards, microchips, the random bits of detritus from an endless sea of obsolete electronics will soon find a home in a wearable and functional timepiece that, quite frankly, is going to get noticed. The brand is working in collaboration with design mag Wallpaper* and their Re-Made project. The watch is in the prototype phase right now, moving its way towards production, scheduled for 2021. Get on the waiting list and when you get your watch next year see if you recognize the camera sensor from your old iPhone.


Oh, i didn't know that. Great effort from them. 

But still i reckon its not for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> No, but I do keep a blue pill on me always...


Did I ever tell the story .... lol I think I did...few years back : Doc says hows things going? I said pretty good but once in a while. So he gives me sample blue pills. I take them put in chest with my socks. Next year : Hows things going , did the blue pills help? I said yeah they work great. He asks do you need any more? I said nope never used the last ones (?) just knowing they are there is enough


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Did I ever tell the story .... lol I think I did...few years back : Doc says hows things going? I said pretty good but once in a while. So he gives me sample blue pills. I take them put in chest with my socks. Next year : Hows things going , did the blue pills help? I said yeah they work great. He asks do you need any more? I said nope never used the last ones (?) *just knowing they are there is enough*


Ha ha , mind games....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Did I ever tell the story .... lol I think I did...few years back : Doc says hows things going? I said pretty good but once in a while. So he gives me sample blue pills. I take them put in chest with my socks. Next year : Hows things going , did the blue pills help? I said yeah they work great. He asks do you need any more? I said nope never used the last ones (?) just knowing they are there is enough


Lol

Talk about the placebo effect right!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Garbage as the name says...


Kind of reminds me of a Richard Mille.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> No, but I do keep a blue pill on me always...


Some need them earlier, others later ...🚑


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Read an article on denim the other day. With all the lockdowns, sales are way down. I've been wearing crap mostly for few months now. Seems odd when I put on jeans. I've also noticed I wear my Damasko more than my other watches, Just random thoughts.


I have worn shorts everyday since March 17 with the exception of one (1) business meeting that I had to attend face2face.

That is one of the very few benefits of COVID-19 and it feels good for an ex Queenslander and Virginia Beach lad to be semi permanently wearing shorts (Queensland was short all year around...)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Some need them earlier, others later ...


I just need it BEFORE!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha , mind games....


Exactly..here's TMI...my Daddy died at 89 ...near the end he would always say I was good in that department til I was 87. Uh Dad, Mama died when you were 83... oh NEVER MIND STFU.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I have worn shorts everyday since March 17 with the exception of one (1) business meeting that I had to attend face2face.
> 
> That is one of the very few benefits of COVID-19 and it feels good for an ex Queenslander and Virginia Beach lad to be semi permanently wearing shorts (Queensland was short all year around...)


Same here for most part except funerals. And even better cheap arse ones from Wal-Mart.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Did I ever tell the story .... lol I think I did...few years back : Doc says hows things going? I said pretty good but once in a while. So he gives me sample blue pills. I take them put in chest with my socks. Next year : Hows things going , did the blue pills help? I said yeah they work great. He asks do you need any more? I said nope never used the last ones (?) just knowing they are there is enough


Be sure to keep the expiration date handy. If the blue pill is taken after the date of expiration, I don't have the heart to tell you the likely outcome.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Read an article on denim the other day. With all the lockdowns, sales are way down. I've been wearing crap mostly for few months now. Seems odd when I put on jeans. I've also noticed I wear my Damasko more than my other watches, Just random thoughts.


Jeans? What are those again? LOL

I've been in shorts and t-shirts since mid-March, minus a couple of days that I had biz meetings with VC folks and I put on a polo, with shorts.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> I just need it BEFORE!


This is how it works!









Of course, I know that it works well from the stories of older colleagues.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Jeans? What are those again? LOL
> 
> I've been in shorts and t-shirts since mid-March, minus a couple of days that I had biz meetings with VC folks and I put on a polo, with shorts.


wait you had biz meeting with Vacheron Constantin ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Be sure to keep the expiration date handy. If the blue pill is taken after the date of expiration, I don't have the heart to tell you the likely outcome.


Which is?

Not that I need to know...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> wait you had biz meeting with Vacheron Constantin ?


No, no LOL. Venture capital people for a startup that I consult for and my own thing.

Good news is that the one that I'm consulting is a go! Still waiting on news on my own thing.

Although I have had, in the past, biz dealings with Richemont Group and IWC over this guy...










Never made it to market though. After Fossil purchased Misfit, the manufacturer behind IWC Connect, IWC pulled out for obvious reasons.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> No, no LOL. Venture capital people for a startup that I consult for and my own thing.
> 
> Good news is that the one that I'm consulting is a go! Still waiting on news on my own thing.
> 
> ...


...pulled out for obvious reasons.

That's all I read.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> No, no LOL. Venture capital people for a startup that I consult for and my own thing.
> 
> Good news is that the one that I'm consulting is a go! Still waiting on news on my own thing.
> 
> ...


Still have hope to see Vacheron Constantin next year. No where i'm going this year would have such. :-( or even Barbour lol


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Talking about VC and the like, the thread linked below got me scouring the Piaget website

Piaget unique history but very little attention








Piaget unique history but very little attention


I rarely find a thread regarding Piaget watches, I wonder if it is because of their watch designs, high cost, I wonder if it is because it is considered more of a piece of jewelry then a timepiece same like Cartier, or percieved to be appreciated by a more feminine audience Yet there is no...




r.tapatalk.com





I'm in no way in a position to drop another $10k+ on a watch, but I really do think the Piaget Polo is a killer looking watch. And it seems to hold its value relatively well (but not 250% above market like the Pateks...). All $$$ aside, I'd take the Polo over the Patek, AP, and the VC, I think.

Definitely something to keep in the (way) back of my mind for the next 5+ years 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Talking about VC and the like, the thread linked below got me scouring the Piaget website
> 
> Piaget unique history but very little attention
> 
> ...


Think Jman looked into them ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> I have worn shorts everyday since March 17 with the exception of one (1) business meeting that I had to attend face2face.
> 
> That is one of the very few benefits of COVID-19 and it feels good for an ex Queenslander and Virginia Beach lad to be semi permanently wearing shorts (Queensland was short all year around...)



Reading this while wearing shorts...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Still have hope to see Vacheron Constantin next year. No where i'm going this year would have such. :-( or even Barbour lol


They go together ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> If anyone says anything, just say you are wearing your mask like some wear their pants.


I've planned to say, "I'm waiting on my test.. _cough_.. results"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Uhhh... Garbage?


^ this

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I agree completely. And with our agreement on that subject, I won't say more.
> 
> Let me know if you want pics of my cute caps. Took me a while to find matching camo masks. *finally settled on navy camo.*


I want Space Force® camo.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Oh man, don't even get me started on that bull$hit. In March, it was don't wear a mask, it's not needed. Now, everyone must wear a mask, it's needed.
> 
> They should have told us the truth back in March. Wear a mask, but please avoid buying the N95's that reserved for medical staff.


Plus ramp up mask production and distribute it quickly at-cost so that nobody had to panic-hoard anything.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> The ideal watch strikes a delicate balance. It should pack enough style to seamlessly blend with what you're wearing, and be just eye-catching enough to grab a compliment or two as the day goes on. We're not saying the Garbage Watch isn't ideal, but it really throws both of those metrics straight into, well, the garbage. The watch is the brainchild of Vollebak, aka the "clothing brand of the future," who also brought us fireproof, waterproof, everything-proof hoodies meant to last 100 years, carbon fiber t-shirts, and solar charged jackets. Needless to say, the Garbage Watch isn't trying to be just another watch in your arsenal.
> Each piece you can see on the watch was once something else, rescued from landfills through e-waste recycling programs. Wires, motherboards, microchips, the random bits of detritus from an endless sea of obsolete electronics will soon find a home in a wearable and functional timepiece that, quite frankly, is going to get noticed. The brand is working in collaboration with design mag Wallpaper* and their Re-Made project. The watch is in the prototype phase right now, moving its way towards production, scheduled for 2021. Get on the waiting list and when you get your watch next year see if you recognize the camera sensor from your old iPhone.


That's actually a lot cooler when it's written out. Would be an interesting addition to a collection. Why add yet another steel dive watch?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I received this Gold Label many years ago in a special leather case. It stayed in the cupboard for five years before I could take it and finally drank it - it's delicious!
> 
> Glenmorangie is also a good drink, although I have a similar taste in Balvenie.
> 
> From the Japanese ones, I praise Hibiki Suntory Whisky, like an ordinary blend, but it is simply brilliant - heaven in my mouth!


Hibiki is a favorite of mine too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was planning on picking up a bottle of the Suntory Whisky Toki! Has very good reviews - going for about $67 USD (for delivery)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Tori is very ordinary IMO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Tori is very ordinary IMO


Maybe I'll keep looking then. Honestly haven't purchased much other than online (Saucey app) or in a market (not great selection). Not really keen on going into Costco lately, but maybe I'll find a local liquor store that isn't crowded and take a look. I always enjoy picking drinks out when I can see them "in the liquid"(?) - especially wines and whiskies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> ...pulled out for obvious reasons.
> 
> That's all I read.


Yeah they pulled out with the quickness and were quite upset too. We got b!tch slapped the next morning. Wait what was I talking about again? HAHA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> That's actually a lot cooler when it's written out. Would be an interesting addition to a collection. Why add yet another steel dive watch?


'Cos they look good. They don't look like ..... *wait for it........*wait for it........

.....garbage.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maybe I'll keep looking then. Honestly haven't purchased much other than online (Saucey app) or in a market (not great selection). Not really keen on going into Costco lately, but maybe I'll find a local liquor store that isn't crowded and take a look. I always enjoy picking drinks out when I can see them "in the liquid"(?) - especially wines and whiskies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Never suggested not to try it. Just my opinion.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Talking about VC and the like, the thread linked below got me scouring the Piaget website
> 
> Piaget unique history but very little attention
> 
> ...


If you like that style of watch, maybe consider a pre-owned IWC Ingy with the in-house movement or a Zenith Defy Classic? I like Piaget generally but the Polo just seems like a very pricey Aquanaut/Nautilus homage to me at the end of the day. JMHO

Bros @BigSeikoFan and/or @jmanlay has the Ingy, I think.










Bro @Sappie66 has the Defy.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dang that new Rolex/Tudor thread is almost 500 posts now!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> If you like that style of watch, maybe consider a pre-owned IWC Ingy with the in-house movement or a Zenith Defy Classic? I like Piaget generally but the Polo just seems like a very pricey Aquanaut/Nautilus homage to me at the end of the day. JMHO
> 
> Bros @BigSeikoFan and/or @jmanlay has the Ingy, I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang that new Rolex/Tudor thread is almost 500 posts now!


That thread is funny, especially the guy who thought that Rolex only makes $100 per watch and when proven wrong, deleted all of his posts. 😂


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> That thread is funny, especially the guy who thought that Rolex only makes $100 per watch and when proven wrong, deleted all of his posts.


I admit I only read a little bit of it when it started and a little of the recent posts. Why was that, because Rolex is a "non-profit"?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Talking about VC and the like, the thread linked below got me scouring the Piaget website
> 
> Piaget unique history but very little attention
> 
> ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I tried my 37mm Lange on my right arm today. Weird, it fits a little snug.


That looks like your thigh....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> ewwwwww
> 
> (and that's aside from the date looking far too weird for nine days per month)


Thank goodness we didn't get to see his undies too...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank goodness we didn't get to see his undies too...


Or his "thumb"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> So essentially he has cankles on his arms.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Speaking of action figures, sadly I don't have any of my childhood ones anymore. I can share this one though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Spiderman break his legs? Oh, poor thing!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Good thing you weren't wearing a BB58 GMT


Then, it would make sense for the date change to be stuck in between. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?
> 
> Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


Is it worse to run without mask? Because you are sucking in a lot of air at much quicker rate this exposing yourself more? Is there a safer option like a treadmill?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Tell me you didn't fall for that one!


Unfortunately, he did....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That looks like your thigh....


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maybe I'll keep looking then. Honestly haven't purchased much other than online (Saucey app) or in a market (not great selection). Not really keen on going into Costco lately, but maybe I'll find a local liquor store that isn't crowded and take a look. I always enjoy picking drinks out when I can see them "in the liquid"(?) - especially wines and whiskies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


There is one big market in Puttgarten (Germany), on the ferry route with Denmark. The store has a ground floor and two floors, on each level approx. 1500 ~ 2000m2. On the ground floor there are only beers and drinks, on the first level, as I remember well, wines and champagnes, and on the last level, hard alcohols - whisky and vodka. All divided by regions of the world: whisky from Scotland and Ireland, from Japan, bourbon whiskey from the USA and Canada and other regions. The choice is so huge that I could spend two days there. Plus very good "almost duty free" prices.

Last time I spent almost 500 EURO there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Why? Do you have an extensive collection?


I cannot confirm nor deny that.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> I admit I only read a little bit of it when it started and a little of the recent posts. Why was that, because Rolex is a "non-profit"?


He claimed that Rolex spends 50% or see outrageous percentage of its gross sales on marketing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Not a fan of the Piaget?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


>


I look at this girl's face very often ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've wondered same thing but think Simon might have a slight edge.


Possibly.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> There is one big market in Puttgarten (Germany), on the ferry route with Denmark. The store has a ground floor and two floors, on each level approx. 1500 ~ 2000m2. On the ground floor there are only beers and drinks, on the first level, as I remember well, wines and champagnes, and on the last level, hard alcohols - whisky and vodka. All divided by regions of the world: whisky from Scotland and Ireland, from Japan, bourbon whiskey from the USA and Canada and other regions. The choice is so huge that I could spend two days there. Plus very good "almost duty free" prices.
> 
> Last time I spent almost 500 EURO there.


That sounds awesome! Like a Harrods for alcohol haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> If you like that style of watch, maybe consider a pre-owned IWC Ingy with the in-house movement or a Zenith Defy Classic? I like Piaget generally but the Polo just seems like a very pricey Aquanaut/Nautilus homage to me at the end of the day. JMHO
> 
> Bros @BigSeikoFan and/or @jmanlay has the Ingy, I think.
> 
> ...


I like that Zenith a lot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BonyWrists said:


> Good thing you weren't wearing a BB58 GMT


BB58 GMT???


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Never suggested not to try it. Just my opinion.


That's fair, but when it comes to buying liquor online, always happy to hear opinions before I buy! I'd much rather take recs from OoO over random (other) internet critics hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> This year, holidays will be in the country. I am afraid to travel further, because on my return I may end up in quarantine (there is a time when you can expect anything).


We are all confined to our area. Thank goodness that the number of active cases of covid in my state has reduced to 5 and it is close to being stamped out completely. Business has gone back to normal and life is nearly normal. Travel is limited to within the state only as the rest of the country is still diseased.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Double posts are rare these days.


Correct. Happened when i was on Tapatalk and the system glitched which prevented me from posting and then a few seconds later when O tried to post, it asked me if I wanted to insert my last response.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. Only 5,000 more or so to get to the top twenty.


Nice work!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Early days yet.


There's a few people truly lame enough they're capable of wasting that much time on here.... I'm one of her

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> PG, maybe borderline R?


So i found a truly borderline picture but decided against it as I may have to sit on the sidelines in the sin bin.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not a fan of the Piaget?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Old man's watch brand that stagnated since the 70s


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, it is supposed to stop double posts.


My secret move

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Being in shape is overrated. It eliminates all the good foods and laziness.


I second that!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Suggestions.... not accusations


Comme ci comme ca

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's Up, Doc?


Despicable

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I mis-spelt it on purpose.


I missed the typo

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Actually if you go back to your post and delete the picture after 24 hours i
> 
> I was going to say that but a person could do a screenshot tho.


Yes. Or they could download the picture too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Very noice. It looks like those we get in Singapore or Malaysia.


Tasted decent too. Made a lamb shank massaman the other day but didn't get any photos.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Japanese do not like that...


I know!

I did however like the Godfrey

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder if sex toys will be a big thing in the future?


Hahaha

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dang


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Their arms are probably bigger than my thighs...


... and their thighs are bigger than your waist...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

And


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> But could you ever be friends with someone who loves an Alpinist?


I don't have anything against Alpinist owners, just the watches.

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Post


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Fast


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I noticed. I'm finding it considerably harder to catch up this morning...


Yeah that would be me ;-)

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Caught up. 300+ posts and still counting.


Woohoo!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That would be cool and disturbing at the same time


LOL.

Has the bad weather passed through already?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> No electricity otherwise well... sky is carolina blue today.


Good to know!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah that would be me ;-)
> 
> Bro of OoO


I'm following live and I can't keep up


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Probably have to run through the age thing again. There was value in requiring full read of OoO.


That used to be the test of real brotherhood status.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yes and no...by then i will be there


Okay. Race you to the top of the leaderboard


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> The vintage MOTU are very popular with collectors our age, they look great on display too.
> You should dig them out bro, put some new 0 rings in their joints which is easy.
> Ive got a few vintage, very cool figures.
> Vintage toys are like Rolex if they are from the right lines, they never go down in value, not in our lifetime anyway.
> I know guys who have made livings out of it, buying and selling vintage toys, its only getting more popular too.


Yeah I know.

Sneakers are much the same too. Vintage value of thing s aside the re release of Air Jordan's (and a bunch of others) have demand that is just insane. Availability is like a SS sport Rolex but instead of having to suck up to dealers bots are how you buy them as they're all released online.

The market is moving from collectors to resellers now. One of my mates with a massive sneaker collection is on the verge of stopping trying to get stuff becuase it's impossible.

Bro of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We are all confined to our area. Thank goodness that the number of active cases of covid in my state has reduced to 5 and it is close to being stamped out completely. Business has gone back to normal and life is nearly normal. Travel is limited to within the state only as the rest of the country is still diseased.


In my region it is fairly quiet. Unfortunately, the daily result of the total number of cases of Poland has been breaking records for a few days - 600 new cases a day. This is mainly related to mines, where people get infected from one another and at weddings. Recently, from one wedding (the limit at the wedding is 150 people) over 40 infections were detected, and from the mine (1200 people) well over 200. There is a possibility that our government will tighten the sanitary regime again from September and will introduce various restrictions again.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mav said:


> If you like that style of watch, maybe consider a pre-owned IWC Ingy with the in-house movement or a Zenith Defy Classic? I like Piaget generally but the Polo just seems like a very pricey Aquanaut/Nautilus homage to me at the end of the day. JMHO
> 
> Bros @BigSeikoFan and/or @jmanlay has the Ingy, I think.
> 
> ...


I still regret not getting the Ingy 3227 that I saw at a duty free in the Amsterdam airport, it was a short transit, and the next time I was there, it was gone...

If one is looking for cheap Genta inspired watch, there's always the Maurice Lacroix Aikon.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> BTW what's everyone's opinion of running with or without a mask?
> 
> Now that I'm trying to run again, wearing the mask makes it a bit more difficult. Mrs Mav said that it's probably fine to remove it but I should have it with me, in case, it gets crowded. I'm torn.


I haven't run with one but I'd imagine it would be uncomfortable as hell. Better than catching covid though...

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> lol love it...see what speed posting can get you....I think I won't correct it. Some newbie will stumble through that and think WTF


Most just respond to the first post. Like how we get random posts here


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Tell me you didn't fall for that one!


Sigh. It's like my dating life back in my 20s - young, dumb and full of .... uncomfortable silences

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Much like his Steinhart.


Hahaha all 5 minutes of it

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Why? Do you have an extensive collection?


We don't call him Australia's fattest because he's morbidly obese ;-)

Bro of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mleok said:


> I still regret not getting the Ingy 3227 that I saw at a duty free in the Amsterdam airport, it was a short transit, and the next time I was there, it was gone...
> 
> If one is looking for cheap Genta inspired watch, there's always the Maurice Lacroix Aikon.


Maurice Lacroix Aikon looks very cheesy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Oh man, don't even get me started on that bull$hit. In March, it was don't wear a mask, it's not needed. Now, everyone must wear a mask, it's needed.
> 
> They should have told us the truth back in March. Wear a mask, but please avoid buying the N95's that reserved for medical staff.


You guys should have a complete lock down like what we did. Life has gone back to normal for my state now. 4 months of pain and looks like we are close to eradicating it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Kiwi71 and mleok come to mind. Nobby has gone missing and hopefully he's okay.


Thanks!

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Most just respond to the first post. Like how we get random posts here


Maybe when we get to Part III, we can convince the Mod or whoever starts it to copy paste the original #1 post. Just for fun!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Not sure. Maybe one on this format? I think 25,000 on the old one. Only one intentional milestone that was erased when someone's post was deleted.


I was posting and wanted to Godfrey for that chopsticks post but that was on 17,999. I refrained till someone took 18k to Godfrey

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Haven't heard of his name until you mentioned. I too hope he's alright and be back with his collection of black bay's soon


You can use the search function and see his old posts. I don't want to jinx him but he may have met ....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Nice 18,000 milestone and definitely a 59er.


An accolade from the master. Well done Mario!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> 4 corners in the USA. you can dangle your balls over 4 states.


Please,don't share the pics with us BT

Bro of OoO


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You guys should have a complete lock down like what we did. Life has gone back to normal for my state now. 4 months of pain and looks like we are close to eradicating it.


Tell that to the dude in the big white house in DC. LOL

Kidding aside, part of the problem for us, in the US, is that there's no nationwide strategy. I feel like every state is basically doing its own thing. IMO, it'll be better if we had a nationwide plan in place, whatever and however that may look like.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Did I ever tell the story .... lol I think I did...few years back : Doc says hows things going? I said pretty good but once in a while. So he gives me sample blue pills. I take them put in chest with my socks. Next year : Hows things going , did the blue pills help? I said yeah they work great. He asks do you need any more? I said nope never used the last ones (?) just knowing they are there is enough


Great story


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Maurice Lacroix Aikon looks very cheesy.


No argument there...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> I love good Whisky and I can drink it every day.
> 
> I also collect good quality, expensive vodkas. I will only open them on special occasions.
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of whisky. I've never had Starka and now am very intrigued by it

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Poof


Hey that's an insult in Australia.

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Be sure to keep the expiration date handy. If the blue pill is taken after the date of expiration, I don't have the heart to tell you the likely outcome.


The erection will be permanent?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've gone through quite a few whisky/whiskeys!
> 
> Probably going to pick up a good Japanese Whisky soon and some scotch (thinking Glenmorangie).
> 
> ...


Nokia Coffey Malt is my pick of Japanese whisky's that haven't gone overpriced (anything Japanese which has an age statement is overpriced in my books)

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I want Space Force camo.


Isn't black a more appropriate camo for space?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Read an article on denim the other day. With all the lockdowns, sales are way down. I've been wearing crap mostly for few months now. Seems odd when I put on jeans. I've also noticed I wear my Damasko more than my other watches, Just random thoughts.


I live in active wear at the moment. It dries quickly.

Watch wise I rarely wear one unless I'm out of the house

Bro of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Tasted decent too. Made a lamb shank massaman the other day but didn't get any photos.
> 
> Bro of OoO


I read "mamasan"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Yeah they pulled out with the quickness and were quite upset too. We got b!tch slapped the next morning. Wait what was I talking about again? HAHA


Pull out or withdrawal technique? Wait... what are we talking here again?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> uh and me.


We can't forget you. You should put sticky Sticky!

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang that new Rolex/Tudor thread is almost 500 posts now!


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Or his "thumb"


Yuck.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> .
> 
> Me, still catching up...


Lmao Krish that's the story of your life isn't it? Catching up on OoO ;-)

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's a few people truly lame enough they're capable of wasting that much time on here.... I'm one of her
> 
> Bro of OoO


You are a girl?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Old man's watch brand that stagnated since the 70s


True.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I've planned to say, "I'm waiting on my test.. _cough_.. results"


i find still that the best value of masks is people get out of your space.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Comme ci comme ca
> 
> Bro of OoO


Who has come/cummed ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Despicable
> 
> Bro of OoO


I say so too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang that new Rolex/Tudor thread is almost 500 posts now!


So about a days work on OoO?

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Tasted decent too. Made a lamb shank massaman the other day but didn't get any photos.
> 
> Bro of OoO


I cheat and buy the ready mix laksa


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I know!
> 
> I did however like the Godfrey
> 
> Bro of OoO


Nice Godfrey


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao Krish that's the story of your life isn't it? Catching up on OoO ;-)
> 
> Bro of OoO


Yeah mate... 

Still catching up, lol

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> There is one big market in Puttgarten (Germany), on the ferry route with Denmark. The store has a ground floor and two floors, on each level approx. 1500 ~ 2000m2. On the ground floor there are only beers and drinks, on the first level, as I remember well, wines and champagnes, and on the last level, hard alcohols - whisky and vodka. All divided by regions of the world: whisky from Scotland and Ireland, from Japan, bourbon whiskey from the USA and Canada and other regions. The choice is so huge that I could spend two days there. Plus very good "almost duty free" prices.
> 
> Last time I spent almost 500 EURO there.


I hope you spent that much on one bottle ;-)

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Dogbert


You called?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Isn't black a more appropriate camo for space?


Just like how Navy cammies are patterned just like Marines' except that they use various shades of blue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Fast


LOL. Don't mention fast to Gun. Because that usually relates to his performance in bed


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> That sounds awesome! Like a Harrods for alcohol haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've been to Harrods theee times. If you're in London and need to take a crap the toilets on the bottom floor aspire very clean.

I'm yet to buy anything from there though

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm following live and I can't keep up


LOL. We are on a roll.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So about a days work on OoO?
> 
> Bro of OoO


I think a lot of OoO'ers are pulling double duty.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Fast


Hahaha

Posting like this was one of the reasons why I had to take a break

Bro of OoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I've been to Harris's theee times. If you're in London and need to take a crap the toilets on the bottom floor aspire very clean.
> 
> I'm yet to buy anything from there though
> 
> Bro of OoO


I've been a couple of times and have yet to purchase anything. (Haven't used their restrooms either though, haha)

Was definitely fun to window shop - it's like a shopping amusement park!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm following live and I can't keep up


Thanks for the compliment!

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> In my region it is fairly quiet. Unfortunately, the daily result of the total number of cases of Poland has been breaking records for a few days - 600 new cases a day. This is mainly related to mines, where people get infected from one another and at weddings. Recently, from one wedding (the limit at the wedding is 150 people) over 40 infections were detected, and from the mine (1200 people) well over 200. There is a possibility that our government will tighten the sanitary regime again from September and will introduce various restrictions again.


As it is said hindsight is 20/20. My state went full retard and 100% lockdown in March and started easing restrictions every 4 weeks. It has stopped community transmission and active cases is low. Life has almost returned to normal and we are free to roam about. Short term pain with an end goal worked well for us.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nokia Coffey Malt is my pick of Japanese whisky's that haven't gone overpriced (anything Japanese which has an age statement is overpriced in my books)
> 
> Bro of OoO


Nokia? or Nikka? Haha

I've had the Nikka Taketsuru pure malt, but have yet to try the Coffey - will add to my list!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You are a girl?


Lol

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who has come/cummed ?


Hahaha

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We don't call him Australia's fattest because he's morbidly obese ;-)
> 
> Bro of OoO


Clive Palmer?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is it worse to run without mask? Because you are sucking in a lot of air at much quicker rate this exposing yourself more? Is there a safer option like a treadmill?


I went for a long walk... Decided against a mask.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nokia Coffey Malt is my pick of Japanese whisky's that haven't gone overpriced (anything Japanese which has an age statement is overpriced in my books)
> 
> Bro of OoO


You mean Nikka? Didnt think the Fins made Japanese whisky.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We can't forget you. You should put sticky Sticky!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Why? did he withdraw to soon?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Maybe when we get to Part III, we can convince the Mod or whoever starts it to copy paste the original #1 post. Just for fun!


LOL. We don't want that because the original OoO was born out of a troll post and the guy was toxic. He got banned twice because he had another account and came back to carry on fighting with us.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Don't mention fast to Gun. Because that usually relates to his performance in bed


Premature?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You are a girl?


Fluid apparently. He was a guy not long ago.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Don't mention fast to Gun. Because that usually relates to his performance in bed












Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Please,don't share the pics with us BT
> 
> Bro of OoO


The thought of it is bad enough


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mleok said:


> No argument there...


There are watches which, when compared to the price, "look cheap". I have such feelings after watching ML Aikon live and similar when I tried on GP Laureato.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.
> 
> Has the bad weather passed through already?


yes good thing about most hurricanes is they don't linger


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've been a couple of times and have yet to purchase anything. (Haven't used their restrooms either though, haha)
> 
> Was definitely fun to window shop - it's like a shopping amusement park!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have a thing with one of my cousins. If we got to harrods it's for that and a send a pic with the line "guess what I'm about to do".

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Tell that to the dude in the big white house in DC. LOL
> 
> Kidding aside, part of the problem for us, in the US, is that there's no nationwide strategy. I feel like every state is basically doing its own thing. IMO, it'll be better if we had a nationwide plan in place, whatever and however that may look like.


I am not an expert but i believe in the lockdown because if people don't come into contact, then the transmission stops and the chain is broken.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Posting like this was one of the reasons why I had to take a break
> 
> Bro of OoO


The Asia boys will be waking up soon saying goddammit!! And the Europeans, if they've gone to bed already, will wake up with a double dammit!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nokia? or Nikka? Haha
> 
> I've had the Nikka Taketsuru pure malt, but have yet to try the Coffey - will add to my list!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lmao.

Yeah Coffey is a really nice drop of theirs. Sap is a fan as well!

Bro of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

__





www.sklep-domwhisky.pl


Sklep z whisky popularnego Domu Whisky w Jastrzębiej Górze. W ofercie alkohole luksusowe marek: aberlour, baileys, ballantines, bowmore, bushmills, chivas regal, dalmore, jack daniels i inne.




sklep-domwhisky.pl


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I read "mamasan"


You need a mamasan?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I haven't run with one but I'd imagine it would be uncomfortable as hell. Better than catching covid though...
> 
> Bro of OoO


There's a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I've been to Harrods theee times. If you're in London and need to take a crap the toilets on the bottom floor aspire very clean.
> 
> I'm yet to buy anything from there though
> 
> Bro of OoO


I had very expensive pizza and beer there in 1998.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Just like how Navy cammies are patterned just like Marines' except that they use various shades of blue.


Space has no light so it's black, no?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Fluid apparently. He was a guy not long ago.


It's 2020. I'm going to be an asexual pumpkin soon.

Pumpkin because I want to and asexual because it will give me a reason for not getting any

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I've been to Harrods theee times. If you're in London and need to take a crap the toilets on the bottom floor aspire very clean.
> 
> I'm yet to buy anything from there though
> 
> Bro of OoO


Not even a £2 banana?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You guys should have a complete lock down like what we did. Life has gone back to normal for my state now. 4 months of pain and looks like we are close to eradicating it.


uh not possible if anyone actually wants to eat. The bad news for your state is when you open the door as it's not eradicated.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The thought of it is bad enough


It is funny though. You should go to the border of WA, SA and NT and have your balls in three states

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. We don't want that because the original OoO was born out of a troll post and the guy was toxic. He got banned twice because he had another account and came back to carry on fighting with us.


Yeah, but even way back when I was still only reading and not posting, I would get such a kick out of it when people would come on and post their very sincere thoughts on Omega and their owners, and be like post 73,000.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Posting like this was one of the reasons why I had to take a break
> 
> Bro of OoO


Okay, now you can get back to work. I will be logging off pretty soon too as I need to head out to the office already. Early start today.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Yeah Coffey is a really nice drop of theirs. Sap is a fan as well!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Indeed I am


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I was posting and wanted to Godfrey for that chopsticks post but that was on 17,999. I refrained till someone took 18k to Godfrey
> 
> Bro of OoO


Proud of you Bro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Please,don't share the pics with us BT
> 
> Bro of OoO


I think they are on Mrs BT's phone. Lemme check.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> The Asia boys will be waking up soon saying goddammit!! And the Europeans, if they've gone to bed already, will wake up with a double dammit!!


Nah it's okay I'm about to start work

Bro of OoO


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah it's really fascinating seeing how vintage toys have taken off in the last 20-30 years.
> 
> Then I look at what I had (largely he-man) and see what happened to their values. I still have my he-man at my parents place but they are all well played with
> 
> Brother of OoO


I had an obnoxious amount of Star Wars, He-man, GI Joe, and transformers as a kid. I never kept the boxes or anything but damn it would still be some dough.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've been a couple of times and have yet to purchase anything. (Haven't used their restrooms either though, haha)
> 
> Was definitely fun to window shop - it's like a shopping amusement park!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The Christmas teddy bears are a collectors item.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Starka 30 YO Limited Edition
> 
> 
> Limitowana edycja Starki 30-letniej w eleganckim, gustownym opakowaniu oraz z większą mocą - 50% alc. W nosie wyczuwalne są drożdże, miód, rodzynki i inne suszone...
> ...


Thanks. I'll have to try some / grab a bottle if I see it in my travels

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey that's an insult in Australia.
> 
> Bro of OoO


I know


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I went for a long walk... Decided against a mask.
> View attachment 15381134


In your backyard. One of the advantages of having a large property


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Why? did he withdraw to soon?


That will be messy having buukake everywhere


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not even a £2 banana?


Nope nothing. I've window shopped but now just go back to use the toilets.

Ground floor is clean top floor is like any toilet shops. Gun's hot tip for the day

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Premature?


Exactly. It can be measured in seconds. I think only Higgs' record beats him


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Fluid apparently. He was a guy not long ago.


Ah... she sure has a deep voice...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Been missing this guy these past three weeks. Even put it in leather as I'm also a bit tired of wearing runners and NATOs
> 
> Happy Speedy Tuesday
> 
> ...


It's that day of the week!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> Tell that to the dude in the big white house in DC. LOL
> 
> Kidding aside, part of the problem for us, in the US, *is that there's no nationwide strategy. I feel like *every state is basically doing its own thing. IMO, it'll be better if we had a nationwide plan in place, whatever and however that may look like.


Yep- nailed it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That will be messy having buukake everywhere


It will be the new Grand Seiko workshop

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yes good thing about most hurricanes is they don't linger


Yeah, it mostly a passing storm front. Good to know that. No property damage hope? Would suck on doing clean up though.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey that's an insult in Australia.
> 
> Bro of OoO


Even in Sydney ? ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It is funny though. You should go to the border of WA, SA and NT and have your balls in three states
> 
> Bro of OoO


Even better is to take a pi$$ and rotate. I was young once.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> The Asia boys will be waking up soon saying goddammit!! And the Europeans, if they've gone to bed already, will wake up with a double dammit!!


No members here reside in Asia although some may have been born there.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. Micah does a fantastic job. The 19mm Seiko 2.5mm fat spring bars slipped in easily without excessive tightness. The strap is thick enough to support the watch head.


Oh I don't even know where to start with this one!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Space has no light so it's black, no?


(pedant mode) Well-akchually...

If there's no light, then it doesn't matter, because you can't see it anyway.

Like how "real" ninja outfits aren't pure black, because then if there's any ambient light, they look like a moving shadow. One of my friends and I played hide-and-seek in our ninja outfits one night, and because his store-bought outfit was black, I always found him because I was looking for a black space. I had a homemade outfit in dark blue, and he usually couldn't find me at all.

Or the F-117 stealth fighter was originally dark gray instead of black, so it would blend in with low-horizon light. But some bigwig said, "Oh, it's gotta look 'stealthy,' so paint it black because that'll be awesome." Yeah, so now it looks like a black spot against a twilight sky.

(/pedant mode).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's 2020. I'm going to be an asexual pumpkin soon.
> 
> Pumpkin because I want to and asexual because it will give me a reason for not getting any
> 
> Bro of OoO


Okay. Since we're on about fruits, i would be a cucumber....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> uh not possible if anyone actually wants to eat. The bad news for your state is when you open the door as it's not eradicated.


That's why we have cut ourselves off from the rest of the diseased country....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Yep- nailed it


I'm gonna guess y'all haven't been to MT WY SD this year? The US is like a bunch of different nations.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It is funny though. You should go to the border of WA, SA and NT and have your balls in three states
> 
> Bro of OoO


I have already done that. Aboriginal land.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> The Asia boys will be waking up soon saying goddammit!! And the Europeans, if they've gone to bed already, will wake up with a double dammit!!


I have a vacation from tomorrow. So I will have another glass of scotch before going to bed. I don't have to get up in the morning, because my wife, kids and sister-in-law are going on a day trip.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Yeah, but even way back when I was still only reading and not posting, I would get such a kick out of it when people would come on and post their very sincere thoughts on Omega and their owners, and be like post 73,000.


You're welcome here @kiwi71


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's why we have cut ourselves off from the rest of the diseased country....


Point is can you stay cut off? self-sufficient?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> *I have a thing with one of my cousins*. If we got to harrods it's for that and a send a pic with the line "guess what I'm about to do".
> 
> Bro of OoO


You live near BT ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No members here reside in Asia although some may have been born there.


Bro Dick in HK?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nope nothing. I've window shopped but now just go back to use the toilets.
> 
> Ground floor is clean top floor is like any toilet shops. Gun's hot tip for the day
> 
> Bro of OoO


I used to live in London....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No members here reside in Asia although some may have been born there.


I thought Bro Dick was in Hong Kong. Is that not considered Asia?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> (pedant mode) Well-akchually...
> 
> If there's no light, then it doesn't matter, because you can't see it anyway.
> 
> ...


LOL. The Star Wars Imperial army's uniform are black. Not talking about the storm trooper's outer armour but the inner suit and those working on the bridge. Black.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I'm gonna guess y'all haven't been to MT WY SD this year? The US is like a bunch of different nations.


Staying far away from politics, but I don't think the US can have a one size fits all approach.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I'm gonna guess y'all haven't been to MT WY SD this year? The US is like a bunch of different nations.


That is exactly my point.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I have a vacation from tomorrow. So I will have another glass of scotch before going to bed. I don't have to get up in the morning, because my wife, kids and sister-in-law are going on a day trip.


So, your vacation is not with your wife, kids and sister in law?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Point is can you stay cut off? self-sufficient?


BT, only you and I have a 6+ months supply.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Point is can you stay cut off? self-sufficient?


Yes, apparently so. Most foods are grown locally and cattle grazing pastoral land are all here. We've got the food source all to ourselves. Mwahahaha.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I thought Bro Dick was in Hong Kong. Is that not considered Asia?


I think he lives in Canada....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Even in Sydney ? ;-)


hahaha


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, your vacation is not with your wife, kids and sister in law?


He's hanging out with us and his scotch!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> (pedant mode) Well-akchually...
> 
> If there's no light, then it doesn't matter, because you can't see it anyway.
> 
> ...


Interesting... just learned something new today. Thanks dude!

SoOoO is the truly the source of all knowledge.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Even better is to take a pi$$ and rotate. I was young once.





mario1971 said:


> I have a vacation from tomorrow. So I will have another glass of scotch before going to bed. I don't have to get up in the morning, because my wife, kids and sister-in-law are going on a day trip.


What are you drinking?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, your vacation is not with your wife, kids and sister in law?


My wife and sister-in-law only take the children (two of them mine and one from my sister-in-law) and go to the largest zoo in Poland. This is a one day party.

And my brother-in-law and I will be opening new bottles of whiskey.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Staying far away from politics, but I don't think the US can have a one size fits all approach.


Politics should not be involved in our thread for sure.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he lives in Canada....


Hmm, I imagine he'll let us know, but a few weeks (months?, I can't remember anymore) when there was all that news about the mainland re-exerting control over HK, I recall Bro Dick talking about the realities of life there compared to what the news was saying. Sounded like he lived there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> My wife and sister-in-law only take the children (two of them mine and one from my sister-in-law) and go to the largest zoo in Poland. This is a one day party.
> 
> And my brother-in-law and I will be opening new bottles of whiskey.


Okay.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he lives in Canada....


Nope


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, I imagine he'll let us know, but a few weeks (months?, I can't remember anymore) when there was all that news about the mainland re-exerting control over HK, I recall Bro Dick talking about the realities of life there compared to what the news was saying. Sounded like he lived there.


Yeah, he travels back and forth but from his posting time periods, I think he is in Canada at the moment.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> That is exactly my point.





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he lives in Canada....


no


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Nope


He is still in Hong Kong?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, he travels back and forth but from his posting time periods, I think he is in Canada at the moment.


really ? thought he was in HK


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What are you drinking?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> no


Well, it was my point....

And I'm not saying one size fits all....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, apparently so. Most foods are grown locally and cattle grazing pastoral land are all here. We've got the food source all to ourselves. Mwahahaha.


Even better as you all won't need/want the vaccine (assuming there is one).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> no


Okay. I take back.

He is in Asia then. You could say that Perth is in Asia too as we are on the same timeline as Hong Kong. Besides, we are closer to Singapore or Indonesia then Canberra. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Even better as you all won't need/want the vaccine (assuming there is one).


I think we will still need it if air travel were to open up bit yes, no hurry.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I take back.
> 
> He is in Asia then. You could say that Perth is in Asia too as we are on the same timeline as Hong Kong. Besides, we are closer to Singapore or Indonesia then Canberra. LOL.


When did you last sleep??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> really ? thought he was in HK


I thought so too but he said goodnight the other day when it's morning here so he must be in the opposite side of the world to me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> When did you last sleep??


I don't sleep much. I go to work and do about 8 hours, then I am home, when the family has gone to bed, I am on OoO.....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Well, it was my point....


lol sometimes the new system here....I pick up something I was going to reply to and then it trails along....

Being retired and useless, i sometimes spend my time thinking. Food supply is one of the interesting parts of the US and I suspect often poorly understood. Since you live in piedmont NC, you would understand. Within 20 miles of where I am sitting in my lzboy, there are 10s of thousands of chickens, turkeys and hogs. Often now referred to as factory farms. Besides the supply and raising of said animals, the amount of trucking involved in first transporting to the slaughter houses and later transporting the packaged products to supply distributions points and beyond is staggering. The workers (who impress the hell out of me) have to report to work daily whether they want to or not. oh well.... disrupt that system and in 2 weeks ......


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't sleep much. I go to work and do about 8 hours, then I am home, when the family has gone to bed, I am on OoO.....


For me, everyone has already gone to sleep. I sit alone in the living room with a glass of redhead, but it feels like we are sitting at my house for six / eight and sipping this divine drink together.?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't sleep much. I go to work and do about 8 hours, then I am home, when the family has gone to bed, I am on OoO.....


I know you've been around a while but has anyone ever confirmed that you are human and not an AI bot? I mean the speed you post and no sleep, hmm?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think we will still need it if air travel were to open up bit yes, no hurry.


 not if it's eradicated.... remember I take things literal.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I've planned to say, "I'm waiting on my test.. _cough_.. results"


Are you at all symptomatic? This wretched COVID19 pandemic can't be over soon enough for me.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Are you at all symptomatic? This wretched COVID19 pandemic can't be over soon enough for me.


I'm so over it. I've got over 5 weeks of vacation to use before the end of the year or I'll lost it. I do NOT want to take it sitting in my house doing nothing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Possibly.


Surely.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Well, it was my point....





Betterthere said:


> lol sometimes the new system here....I pick up something I was going to reply to and then it trails along....
> 
> Being retired and useless, i sometimes spend my time thinking. Food supply is one of the interesting parts of the US and I suspect often poorly understood. Since you live in piedmont NC, you would understand. Within 20 miles of where I am sitting in my lzboy, there are 10s of thousands of chickens, turkeys and hogs. Often now referred to as factory farms. Besides the supply and raising of said animals, the amount of trucking involved in first transporting to the slaughter houses and later transporting the packaged products to supply distributions points and beyond is staggering. The workers (who impress the hell out of me) have to report to work daily whether they want to or not. oh well.... disrupt that system and in 2 weeks ......


yes BT, i do understand. I see cows from my front door and the chicken coups are a mile up the road.
The processing plant is 7 miles down the road and they had an outbreak of the virus.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Old man's watch brand that stagnated since the 70s


I thought I'd been stagnant longer than the 70's.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jorgenl said:


> yes BT, i do understand. I see cows from my front door and the chicken coups are a mile up the road.
> The processing plant is 7 miles down the road and they had an outbreak of the virus.


Bird flu?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15381204


But I'm sure it's made of something that will give you skin cancer in a couple of years LOL!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Woohoo!


Always have to like a Homer Simpson gif.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


>


enjoy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> When did you last sleep??


He doesn't

... like BT when there was a milstone coming up in the old thread. No idea how but he managed to get milestones when he should have been asleep


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> yes BT, i do understand. I see cows from my front door and the chicken coups are a mile up the road.
> The processing plant is 7 miles down the road and they had an outbreak of the virus.


Surprised at how few cases here in those. I see the temperature tents in the parking lots. My county of 52000 has had 500+ confirmed cases since the beginning.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't sleep much. I go to work and do about 8 hours, then I am home, when the family has gone to bed, I am on OoO.....


So you work from home and your family is always asleep then ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He doesn't
> 
> ... like BT when there was a milstone coming up in the old thread. No idea how but he managed to get milestones when he should have been asleep


Someday I may disclose if we don't go back to chasing them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That will be messy having buukake everywhere


Bring your worn out Seikos!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Coming back to the eternal competition. Who has a technological advantage in the day and why?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Time for a wrist shot?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jorgenl said:


> Time for a wrist shot?
> 
> View attachment 15381213


Do you wash it often with lemon juice?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> I still regret not getting the Ingy 3227 that I saw at a duty free in the Amsterdam airport, it was a short transit, and the next time I was there, it was gone...
> 
> If one is looking for cheap Genta inspired watch, there's always the Maurice Lacroix Aikon.


I had a 3227 at one time but sold or traded it for something else. IMHO the 3227 might be the finest watch for the money IWC has ever made. I shoulda kept it. As much as I like the IWC Big Pilot, it looked almost as obscene on my wrist as the Tudor PO1 did on Dick Mui's wrist.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Coming back to the eternal competition. Who has a technological advantage in the day and why?
> View attachment 15381212


or which one will last the longest without servicing in our post apocalypse world?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Always have to like a Homer Simpson gif.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Do you wash it often with lemon juice?


Never


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Coming back to the eternal competition. Who has a technological advantage in the day and why?
> View attachment 15381212


Omega - it's a much better paper weight than my Rolex


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Even the crappy Tudor paper bows to Omega









Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The erection will be permanent?


Unfortunate side effect. Not permanent but medical emergency.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Surprised at how few cases here in those. I see the temperature tents in the parking lots. My county of 52000 has had 500+ confirmed cases since the beginning.


We have about 1,200 cases population 75,000

a lot of it due to nursing home and chicken plant


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL


Which thread?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunate side effect. Not permanent but medical emergency.


I will keep that in mind!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> i find still that the best value of masks is people get out of your space.


Especially if you start coughing into the mask.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> We have about 1,200 cases population 75,000
> 
> a lot of it due to nursing home and chicken plant


Had 1 outbreak at a challenged children facility NG


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I know you've been around a while but has anyone ever confirmed that you are human and not an AI bot? I mean the speed you post and no sleep, hmm?


I am a Quokka. I take power naps. LOL.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. We are on a roll.


We need to slow down.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> We need to slow down.


congrats on 12000


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> (pedant mode) Well-akchually...
> 
> If there's no light, then it doesn't matter, because you can't see it anyway.
> 
> ...


There was a set of vehicular "cloaking" technology that was basically a set of lights all over the hill. The idea was to match the ambient backlight when siting on a hilltop so your silhouette is undetectable. Wouldn't help you against IR but it was really effective, at a distance, from the mark 1 eyeball.

Another good one are the abstract shapes of warship camo in WW2. Idea was to make it hard for range estimation.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunate side effect. Not permanent but medical emergency.


If the treatment involves a line of hot women...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> If the treatment involves a line of hot women...


let me predict and 59 correct

they jab a giant needle into your peni$ and withdraw blood... permanent cure for desire to have sex


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> We need to slow down.


Noted


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And I stop before 500. My dog is already asleep, so I'm going too. Good night!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am a Quokka. I take power naps. LOL.


I had to look that up. I'm not up on my down under species.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> Coming back to the eternal competition. Who has a technological advantage in the day and why?
> View attachment 15381212


No one truly cares


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He is still in Hong Kong?


I think he is currently in HK but maybe family in Canada? Suspect dual citizenship. Maybe he'll weigh in.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think he is currently in HK but maybe family in Canada? Suspect dual citizenship. Maybe he'll weigh in.


He's my brother. True.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


>


I thought that bottle was full earlier today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I take back.
> 
> He is in Asia then. You could say that Perth is in Asia too as we are on the same timeline as Hong Kong. Besides, we are closer to Singapore or Indonesia then Canberra. LOL.


You Aussies are a long way off from just about everyone else on the planet. Probably a good thing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You Aussies are a long way off from just about everyone else on the planet. Probably a good thing.


for us you mean?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> If the treatment involves a line of hot women...


You wish ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> for us you mean?


Yep


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You wish ...


I mean I'm sure there are effective medical interventions, but why not a more holistic approach?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> No one truly cares


I just noticed you have a new avatar that whenever saw thought it was JS


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> You Aussies are a long way off from just about everyone else on the planet. Probably a good thing.


During times of crisis having a large body of water between you and everything else is a really good thing. Unfortunately there are a lot of Aussies who take what we have for granted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> During times of crisis having a large body of water between you and everything else is a really good thing. Unfortunately there are a lot of Aussies who take what we have for granted.


We call that place Hawaii


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I just noticed you have a new avatar that whenever saw thought it was JS


I could only aspire to be as good as @Jaguarshark


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Forgot to post my aqua shots
Gone next week so might as well enjoy sitting on my a&&


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Forgot to post my aqua shots
> Gone next week so might as well enjoy sitting on my a&&


A very underrated piece.... looks great


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

WTH guys? 400 posts behind in one afternoon. If I missed something important.........screw it. Lol


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Are you at all symptomatic? This wretched COVID19 pandemic can't be over soon enough for me.


Nope, no symptoms and no known exposure. It's just my plan for when a stranger asks me why I'm wearing a mask 

(ps: I don't even _qualify_ for getting tested... haven't traveled, not immuno-compromised, not old enough...)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Forgot to post my aqua shots
> Gone next week so might as well enjoy sitting on my a&&


You are really pushing me to buy the white one on the rubber strap.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> You are really pushing me to buy the white one on the rubber strap.


I can be pushy and stubborn and mulish and a tad of a perfectionist (some might say a PITA) but I dig it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> There was a set of vehicular "cloaking" technology that was basically a set of lights all over the hill. The idea was to match the ambient backlight when siting on a hilltop so your silhouette is undetectable. Wouldn't help you against IR but it was really effective, at a distance, from the mark 1 eyeball.
> 
> Another good one are the abstract shapes of warship camo in WW2. Idea was to make it hard for range estimation.


I brought one of these home to show to Dad. Got out of the car at their house in the evening, told him, "Watch this," and tossed it on to the grass. Swear to god, it disappeared right before our eyes. I almost lost the damned thing and I _knew_ where it was.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @Toothbras
> 
> Come back @Toothbras


Yoooooo, I'm alive and well. Hope the same for all of you! I've missed too much to read 7 million posts but trust the gang is carrying on and dissing everyone else on the forum while singing the praises of our lord and savior Hans Wilsdorf

Looking forward to jumping back into the mix one of these days, til then I wish you all the best and to wear any omega "in good health"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> Yoooooo, I'm alive and well. Hope the same for all of you! I've missed too much to read 7 million posts but trust the gang is carrying on and dissing everyone else on the forum while singing the praises of our lord and savior Hans Wilsdorf
> 
> Looking forward to jumping back into the mix one of these days, til then I wish you all the best and to wear any omega "in good health"


Glad you're alive and well. Wasn't sure until just now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> SoOoO is the truly the source of all knowledge.


We're like an amplified version of The Andy Letter -- "Two people who don't know something are dumber than if one person doesn't know something"








As Read: The Andy Letter


Do two people who know nothing know more, or less, than one person who knows nothing? Andy settles it once and for all in this classic Car Talk letter. Read it here.




www.cartalk.com





You have got to hear Tom read it -- click "Best Moment" here: #1930: The Andy Letter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> all good... just no power for 8 hours.


That's good to hear. It swept through here with some intensity, but the worst of it only lasted a couple hours. We're lucky to be 200 yards on the right side of the nearest power outage. The neighbors may be waiting for a couple days.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Well TBH the original mask fiasco from the experts caused much of the confusion. *Again at least here, the political mask stuff has evaporated*.


It hasn't happened here yet. I wish it would.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Read an article on denim the other day. With all the lockdowns, sales are way down. I've been wearing crap mostly for few months now. *Seems odd when I put on jeans.* I've also noticed I wear my Damasko more than my other watches, Just random thoughts.


It's too hot for anything but shorts here. I wear dress pants when I go into the office, though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Yoooooo, I'm alive and well. Hope the same for all of you! I've missed too much to read 7 million posts but trust the gang is carrying on and dissing everyone else on the forum while singing the praises of our lord and savior Hans Wilsdorf
> 
> Looking forward to jumping back into the mix one of these days, til then I wish you all the best and to wear any omega "in good health"


Should stick around as we have it boiling at the moment.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> BB58 GMT???


Oops, BB GMT. I'm mentally impaired today.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I live in active wear at the moment. It dries quickly.
> 
> Watch wise I rarely wear one unless I'm out of the house
> 
> Bro of OoO


I get tired of wearing running clothes too much. Outside is OK, but the rest of the time I like to go up a notch or two.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Should stick around as we have it boiling at the moment.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He doesn't
> 
> ... like BT when there was a milstone coming up in the old thread. No idea how but he managed to get milestones when he should have been asleep


Thanks. That about sums it up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So you work from home and your family is always asleep then ;-)


For a while when the covid hit. We have now relaxed the movement restrictions so life is nearly back to normal now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Omega - it's a much better paper weight than my Rolex


That heavy huh? Hanging?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunate side effect. Not permanent but medical emergency.


Release blood pressure?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Which thread?


I don't read those.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think he is currently in HK but maybe family in Canada? Suspect dual citizenship. Maybe he'll weigh in.


We will wait for him to wake up


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You Aussies are a long way off from just about everyone else on the planet. Probably a good thing.


One of our Prime Ministers said that Australia is at the arse end of the world.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> for us you mean?


For everyone.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Since we're on about fruits, i would be a cucumber....


You may be mistaken for an certain appendage.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he lives in Canada....


Nope


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Nope


Nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> What do you think?
> View attachment 15380864


Uhh, what is it??


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uhh, what is it??


Garbage watch


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> What do you think?
> View attachment 15380864


Creative garbage ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Bro, I'm getting the popcorn ready for election night. No matter the winner, fireworks are guaranteed. HAHAHA


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I frequently see people outside wearing a mask with no one else even remotely close bye.


You've run into Mrs. BSF??


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@BigSeikoFan


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Never tried JW Green. I had that same JW Gold, now discontinued, for quite some time but now gone. Still unopened JW Blue and Lagavulin 16.


If you ever stumble across a JW Green, grab it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> In my opinion, and from what I've heard around the internet, Green is the "closest" tasting to a single malt from JW's blends.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


#nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Plus ramp up mask production and distribute it quickly at-cost so that nobody had to panic-hoard anything.


Hopefully they will get it right before the second wave... I'm taking the under.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Tori is very ordinary IMO


HEY!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maybe I'll keep looking then. Honestly haven't purchased much other than online (Saucey app) or in a market (not great selection). Not really keen on going into Costco lately, but maybe I'll find a local liquor store that isn't crowded and take a look.* I always enjoy picking drinks out when I can see them "in the liquid"(?) - especially wines and whiskies*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In that case, once everyone can safely travel again, run over to Edinburgh asap; _every_ whisky shop offers free samples of their wares!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> If you like that style of watch, maybe consider a pre-owned IWC Ingy with the in-house movement or a Zenith Defy Classic? I like Piaget generally but the Polo just seems like a very pricey Aquanaut/Nautilus homage to me at the end of the day. JMHO
> 
> Bros @BigSeikoFan and/or @jmanlay has the Ingy, I think.


Yup, got one...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Just like how Navy cammies are patterned just like Marines' except that they use various shades of blue.


I'd hate go overboard wearing Navy camo. I'd want survival suit orange. (Although they told me the survival suit just makes it easier to find the body, because they couldn't get back to that spot before I died of exposure).


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've been a couple of times and have yet to purchase anything. (Haven't used their restrooms either though, haha)
> 
> Was definitely fun to window shop - it's like a shopping amusement park!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same here. I spent a while ogling watches, which seemed to make them nervous.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I brought one of these home to show to Dad. Got out of the car at their house in the evening, told him, "Watch this," and tossed it on to the grass. Swear to god, it disappeared right before our eyes. I almost lost the damned thing and I _knew_ where it was.
> 
> View attachment 15381362


That reminds me of deer hunter I saw in the woods a few years ago. He was in a full ghillie suit with a camo sleeve on his bow. He acted all surprised when I spoke to him, as if he actually thought he was invisible. He was a few yards off a well-traveled trail in a state park, less than quarter mile from a state highway.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> yes good thing about most hurricanes is they don't linger


Yeah, it was mostly a non-issue here in NYC. Blew through (unintended pun) and that was it. It was more of a wind event, rather than rain and flooding. Two million people without power in NY, NJ and CT though...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> (pedant mode) Well-akchually...
> 
> If there's no light, then it doesn't matter, because you can't see it anyway.
> 
> ...


"You can learn anything in this thread."


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> That's good to hear. It swept through here with some intensity, but the worst of it only lasted a couple hours. We're lucky to be 200 yards on the right side of the nearest power outage. The neighbors may be waiting for a couple days.


Godfrey

We were luckier than I thought. An email blast from the Township said 78% are without power, no estimated time for repairs but probably minimum two days. The disadvantage of being in a thinly populated corner of a densely populated state is that they don't start fixing anything here until they're done everywhere else.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey
> 
> We were luckier than I thought. An email blast from the Township said 78% are without power, no estimated time for repairs but probably minimum two days. The disadvantage of being in a thinly populated corner of a densely populated state is that they don't start fixing anything here until they're done everywhere else.


There were large convoys of power trucks positioning here before it arrived.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> You are really pushing me to buy the white one on the rubber strap.


That would be a fine play bro.

I may have a trade opportunity for the blue one. I recently traded my gray one as part of the Yachtmaster deal.

Was cooling off on the gray anyway TBH, and the blue one appealed to me more. White one is great too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I brought one of these home to show to Dad. Got out of the car at their house in the evening, told him, "Watch this," and tossed it on to the grass. Swear to god, it disappeared right before our eyes. I almost lost the damned thing and I _knew_ where it was.
> 
> View attachment 15381362


Give us a pic of the hat on the grass.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In that case, once everyone can safely travel again, run over to Edinburgh asap; _every_ whisky shop offers free samples of their wares!


I can imagine! Definitely on my list to visit. One of the places I regret not being able to get to when I lived in London for a semester in law school (it was my first time visiting Western Europe, so I had a loooot of places to hit in a short time + exploring london!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Creative garbage ?


Just garbage.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I frequently see people outside wearing a mask with no one else even remotely close bye. Biggest problem is recirculated air indoors, outdoors not so much.


I often see people wearing masks in their own car. With no one else in the car.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> There were large convoys of power trucks positioning here before it arrived.


Unfortunately, the power trucks that will rescue my neighbors will be coming from Ohio and Indiana. After all the industry consolidation, that's where the HQ is for the company that owns the transmission lines in NW NJ. They cut the local teams to practically nothing. The outside crews usually get here 36-48 hours after a storm.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Unfortunately, the power trucks that will rescue my neighbors will be coming from Ohio and Indiana. After all the industry consolidation, that's where the HQ is for the company that owns the transmission lines in NW NJ. They cut the local teams to practically nothing. The outside crews usually get here 36-48 hours after a storm.


Generally here the companies cooperate. The trucks we saw were from elsewhere. Just pretty good at logistics.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I often see people wearing masks in their own car. With no one else in the car.


I've found they are quite useful when I'm sitting on the throne in my bathroom.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> @BigSeikoFan


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I often see people wearing masks in their own car. With no one else in the car.


well you see there's the aerosol effect so who knows when you will drive through a cloud, suck it into the a/c and have in your car.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> That reminds me of deer hunter I saw in the woods a few years ago. He was in a full ghillie suit with a camo sleeve on his bow. He acted all surprised when I spoke to him, as if he actually thought he was invisible. He was a few yards off a well-traveled trail in a state park, less than quarter mile from a state highway.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You may be mistaken for an certain appendage.


Umm... sausages?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Generally here the companies cooperate. The trucks we saw were from elsewhere. Just pretty good at logistics.


There's some cooperation here, too, but even that works against us somewhat. In hurricane season, most of the regional help that would come here heads South first. They don't do that for the winter storms, but are instead delayed by the snow. Back when they had "excess" crews, our power was never out for more than 12 hours. Now it's pretty much never out for less than two days, roughly 50 miles from the heart of NYC.

Of course the rates went down for one year when they changed the setup. After that, they went right back up.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

How does this look?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Forgot to post my aqua shots
> Gone next week so might as well enjoy sitting on my a&&


How are you enjoying the pool?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> WTH guys? 400 posts behind in one afternoon. If I missed something important.........screw it. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah I showed up; I post a lot then Dogbert posts a lot; things get out of hand very quickly


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Yoooooo, I'm alive and well. Hope the same for all of you! I've missed too much to read 7 million posts but trust the gang is carrying on and dissing everyone else on the forum while singing the praises of our lord and savior Hans Wilsdorf
> 
> Looking forward to jumping back into the mix one of these days, til then I wish you all the best and to wear any omega "in good health"


LOL WTF


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For a while when the covid hit. We have now relaxed the movement restrictions so life is nearly back to normal now.


Lucky - my GF needs to go back home (South Australia) to see her family however with the borders closing because of the idiots in NSW and Victoria we can't go.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> One of our Prime Ministers said that Australia is at the arse end of the world.


Wasn't that Seinfeld?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> .


Jeez wth happened, slept through the night and there're 300+ posts to catch up!

Dang OoO is back in full force.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I want Space Force camo.


There you go.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Or his "thumb"


!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank goodness we didn't get to see his undies too...





BarracksSi said:


> Or his "thumb"


What's the expression? Showing brain?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mleok said:


> I still regret not getting the Ingy 3227 that I saw at a duty free in the Amsterdam airport, it was a short transit, and the next time I was there, it was gone...
> 
> If one is looking for cheap Genta inspired watch, there's always the Maurice Lacroix Aikon.


I toyed with the idea of the Aikon, tried it on and I put it down within 10 seconds. Felt cheap on the wrist. Very light and tinsy despite being a stainless steel watch on bracelet.

At least it wore better than the P01 that I tried on the same day...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I read "mamasan"


媽媽生 is the word.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


>


That's what adorns our Christmas table each year. For some odd reason my father-in-law started the tradition instead of the more common snaps. Family won't let me switch.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't sleep much. I go to work and do about 8 hours, then I am home, when the family has gone to bed, I am on OoO.....


Mate, so you basically never sleep? I'm up at 4.30 am Qld time and can see you online sometimes.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Coming back to the eternal competition. Who has a technological advantage in the day and why?
> View attachment 15381212


From someone who is a fan of the newer and older movements (1950s and early 1969s). The newer movements:

1. Master chronometer (8 tests)
2. METAS precision of 0/+5 spd but many tests have reported a greatest deviation of +2 spd (difference between the lowest and highest measurements taken in 6 positions). For me the motor is high on my list of what I look for in a watch. Rolexes often have GDs of >2 <4 spd and I was reading a recent review of a Patek that had 7 spd.
3. Anti-magnetic
4. High water resistance of divers. Divers with METAS certification are rated at 25% above their given resistance for ISO standardisation and then another 10% for METAS certification. Also, even with the HeV open that are resistant to 5 bar.
5. Shock resistant to 1500 g (this one amazed me)

Downside of the newer movements is the thickness. But part of this is due to the domed crystal & bezel combo and sapphire case back.

My older 60+ year olds look great (copper) are still going strong and keeping good time (often within COSC)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> @BigSeikoFan


spent pistols


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I often see people wearing masks in their own car. With no one else in the car.


Maybe you should suggest that they fart less and use the recirculating air


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

While I'm still playing catch-up this just came by the mail, thought I'd share it with my bros here.








Brown high-end polished calfskin leather Bund Watch Strap - With stiches


Bund Leather Watch Strap: Our brown high-end polished calfskin leather Bund Watch Strap. A 100% handmade in France leather watch strap. Worldwide shipping




www.josephbonnie.com





Very well made and the leather is gorgeous. Beautiful pull-up effect on the leather and personally I think the photos on the Joseph Bonnie site don't do it justice.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> The Asia boys will be waking up soon saying goddammit!! And the Europeans, if they've gone to bed already, will wake up with a double dammit!!


Goddamnit!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That will be messy having buukake everywhere


Yep it will be messy!!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No members here reside in Asia although some may have been born there.


Come again?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I thought Bro Dick was in Hong Kong. Is that not considered Asia?





Betterthere said:


> Bro Dick in HK?


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he lives in Canada....


Nope, still residing in Hong Kong atm


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought so too but he said goodnight the other day when it's morning here so he must be in the opposite side of the world to me.


I don't sleep much.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Do you wash it often with lemon juice?


I just dunk the bronze watch in ketchup for 15 minutes and follow with an old toothbrush. Keeps it shiny for at least a month.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> let me predict and 59 correct
> 
> they jab a giant needle into your peni$ and withdraw blood... permanent cure for desire to have sex


Ouch


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I think he is currently in HK but maybe family in Canada? Suspect dual citizenship. Maybe he'll weigh in.





Betterthere said:


> He's my brother. True.


Yep. Born and raised in Hong Kong, so obviously a citizen of Hong Kong. 
Immigrated to Canada and my two children are living in Toronto atm.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Forgot to post my aqua shots
> Gone next week so might as well enjoy sitting on my a&&


Lately there are a couple of Omegas that's looking really good to me - Aqua Terra annual calendar, Seamaster 300 on rubber...

What the feck is Wong with me?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> all good... just no power for 8 hours.


All good is all we need, a seemingly simple concept that we all seem to take for granted at times.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> How does this look?


Liked the post for the watch. Never a fan of shark mesh.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Finally caught up...
Great to see everyone is doing okay given the circumstances.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> How does this look?


Where did you purchase the band?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.


























Jomashop has them on special at USD$375.

I'm selling the Citizen Promaster and am thinking why not ?

Thoughts on the Hamilton ? Honesty please.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> The Asia boys will be waking up soon saying goddammit!! And the Europeans, if they've gone to bed already, will wake up with a double dammit!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never owned a day & date so that combined complication is interesting. Hamiton's are the quintessential field watch so it should be robust, also a plus. As you've already tried it on and found it comfortable, I'm guessing that it's not too tall on the wrist. But for me, movement is important; what's the motor (ETA 2824-2)?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've never owned a day & date so that combined complication is interesting. Hamiton's are the quintessential field watch so it should be robust, also a plus. As you've already tried it on and found it comfortable, I'm guessing that it's not too tall on the wrist. But for me, movement is important; what's the motor (ETA 2824-2)?


Yes it is, modified to 3 beats a second with an 80hr power reserve.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At that price it's a no brainer.

Personally I'm not sure, I was always drawn to the Hamilton Khaki field watch but somehow never pulled the trigger on one. To me they checked all the right boxes yet somehow when it's all put together it seems something is lacking. 

Tbh if I were ever getting one it will probably be the Khaki field auto or mechanical. Strangely the King Auto day-date version feels dressier than the date only models.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> At that price it's a no brainer.
> 
> Personally I'm not sure, I was always drawn to the Hamilton Khaki field watch but somehow never pulled the trigger on one. To me they checked all the right boxes yet somehow when it's all put together it seems something is lacking.
> 
> Tbh if I were ever getting one it will probably be the Khaki field auto or mechanical. Strangely the King Auto day-date version feels dressier than the date only models.


Problem is the 38mm is too small for me even thought I agree it looks better especially in photos. The 42mm is too big. The L2L is 53mm, Similar to the Murph.

The Khaki King is really nice in the flesh and to me is a mix of a Rolex day/date and explorer.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Problem is the 38mm is too small for me even thought I agree it looks better especially in photos. The 42mm is too big. The L2L is 53mm, Similar to the Murph.
> 
> The Khaki King is really nice in the flesh and to me is a mix of a Rolex day/date and explorer.


Perhaps that's the thing, for me the 38mm will definitely wear much better.

You're not drawn to the Murph? It's a really handsome piece.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps that's the thing, for me the 38mm will definitely wear much better.
> 
> You're not drawn to the Murph? It's a really handsome piece.


It's a bit too big. L2L is 52mm. My limit is 50mm.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's what adorns our Christmas table each year. For some odd reason my father-in-law started the tradition instead of the more common snaps. Family won't let me switch.


That was like for my grandfather's funeral. His drop was Johnny Walker Red. No matter what you have him he preferred red. The family did shots of it at his wake

Brother of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I often see people wearing masks in their own car. With no one else in the car.


technically you wash your hands before you put the mask on then put it on then wash your hands after you put it on and take it off . So if you went to the store mask on and since you are not supposed to touch it during shopping and supposed to wash your hands after you are done using it (post shopping as in your car ) then hand washing in the car is rather difficult and maybe they had no hand sanitizer so instead of messing w it they keep it on until they get to a place where the hands can be washed post removal ..suspect this isn't why they keep it on but let's give the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> technically you wash your hands before you put the mask on then put it on then wash your hands after you take it off . So if you went to the store mask on and since you are not supposed to touch it during shopping and supposed to wash your hands after you are done using it (post shopping as in your car ) then hand washing in the car is rather difficult and maybe they had no hand sanitizer so instead of messing w it they keep it on until they get to a place where the hands can be washed post removal ..suspect this isn't why they keep it on but let's give the benefit of the doubt


Come to think of it, if the theory of evolution is correct, our noses should evolve with built in microparticles filters


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For 375 you can't even buy a decent toaster for that so yeah get the watch


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> It's a bit too big. L2L is 52mm. My limit is 50mm.


52 is TOO much


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Come to think of it, if the theory of evolution is correct, our noses should evolve with built in microparticles filters


Is that why I can smell BS a mile away ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Lately there are a couple of Omegas that's looking really good to me - Aqua Terra annual calendar, Seamaster 300 on rubber...
> 
> What the feck is Wong with me?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> How does this look?


What happened to your skin? Why does it look red?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I showed up; I post a lot then Dogbert posts a lot; things get out of hand very quickly


I'm back....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL WTF


With that, he stopped posting again...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lucky - my GF needs to go back home (South Australia) to see her family however with the borders closing because of the idiots in NSW and Victoria we can't go.


That's crap. We are basically prisoners in our own state. Border closure means no one gets in and no one gets out....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wasn't that Seinfeld?


LOL. Paul Keating.

He also called the former - then current - now ex- Prime Minister of Malaysia, a recalcitrant.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Jeez wth happened, slept through the night and there're 300+ posts to catch up!
> 
> Dang OoO is back in full force.


Like 

But somehow that does not look like Princess Leia....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, so you basically never sleep? I'm up at 4.30 am Qld time and can see you online sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


LOL. 4.30 QLD time, so that is 2.30am over here. Yeah, that's sounds about right


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, still residing in Hong Kong atm


Thanks for confimring that. I thought you have gone back to Canada.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I couldn't help it. I'm sorry guys but as you know I love the US, been there 4 times now and can't wait to go again. But this really was a train wreck and when he couldn't pronounce Yosemite (assuming it's real) @ 8 min 22 sec I literally pissed myself laughing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Come again?


Had come seven times. Don't ask me to come again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I don't sleep much.


Welcome to insomniacs society


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I just dunk the bronze watch in ketchup for 15 minutes and follow with an old toothbrush. Keeps it shiny for at least a month.


It needs to get an egg...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like
> 
> But somehow that does not look like Princess Leia....


As long as she's good looking and wearing a gold bikini, I'll "force" that cover off in a second.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jmanlay said:


> For 375 you can't even buy a decent toaster for that so yeah get the watch


Bro G, and JMan, what's the point of buying such a watch, and where does it fit in a Rolex, Omega, GS, collection? just because it's on sale, or cheaper than a toaster is not reason enough to buy a watch. Bro G, if you buy that watch, and you open your watchbox before going out in the morning, you are going to look at your Rolex, or Omega, then say nah, I'll wear the Hamilton today?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What happened to your skin? Why does it look red?


He is trying to trick the WUS PG detection system


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro G, and JMan, what's the point of buying such a watch, and where does it fit in a Rolex, Omega, GS, collection? just because it's on sale, or cheaper than a toaster is not reason enough to buy a watch. Bro G, if you buy that watch, and you open your watchbox before going out in the morning, you are going to look at your Rolex, or Omega, then say nah, I'll wear the Hamilton today?


Truth right here on the inter web .
I would not buy it and you are right it doesn't fit one bit which is why I either do what I have and then JMANs no in between no compromise


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Give us a pic of the hat on the grass.


It's buried in a box somewhere in the basement. For now, here's a simulation.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro G, and JMan, what's the point of buying such a watch, and where does it fit in a Rolex, Omega, GS, collection? just because it's on sale, or cheaper than a toaster is not reason enough to buy a watch. Bro G, if you buy that watch, and you open your watchbox before going out in the morning, you are going to look at your Rolex, or Omega, then say nah, I'll wear the Hamilton today?


This is why I love it here. You are totally right. I love your honesty. Thanks man, you $aved me some money.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honesty? Okay.

It's very pedestrian. Doesn't do anything for me. But for the price, it's great.

Maybe go for that Long Jeans instead.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Honesty? Okay.
> 
> It's very pedestrian. Doesn't do anything for me. But for the price, it's great.
> 
> Maybe go for that Long Jeans instead.


Thanks for the input. I agree. PF and yourself nailed it. I'll wait until I see that Longines in the flesh.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Yes it is, modified to 3 beats a second with an 80hr power reserve.


3 beats/sec? So it ticks like a 3x-faster quartz? Or a highly-stuttering pseudo-sweep?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mav said:


> Speaking of action figures, sadly I don't have any of my childhood ones anymore. I can share this one though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Sap, he will really appreciate having that when he gets to our age.
It needs a action figure stand because thats got a lot of charm bro, i absolutely love the repaired legs mate, it tells a story of being well loved and played with, so loved it was worth repairing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> At that price it's a no brainer.
> 
> Personally I'm not sure, I was always drawn to the Hamilton Khaki field watch but somehow never pulled the trigger on one. To me they checked all the right boxes yet somehow when it's all put together it seems something is lacking.
> 
> Tbh if I were ever getting one it will probably be the Khaki field auto or mechanical. Strangely the King Auto day-date version feels dressier than the date only models.


And of course, bro dick makes it look good just by taking a picture of it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I often see people wearing masks in their own car. With no one else in the car.


Maybe they just used valet?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That was like for my grandfather's funeral. His drop was Johnny Walker Red. No matter what you have him he preferred red. The family did shots of it at his wake
> 
> Brother of OoO


JW Red? That stuff is lighter-fluid. No wonder!

Too soon?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> technically you wash your hands before you put the mask on then put it on then wash your hands after you put it on and take it off . So if you went to the store mask on and since you are not supposed to touch it during shopping and supposed to wash your hands after you are done using it (post shopping as in your car ) then hand washing in the car is rather difficult and maybe they had no hand sanitizer so instead of messing w it they keep it on until they get to a place where the hands can be washed post removal ..suspect this isn't why they keep it on but let's give the benefit of the doubt


Oh alright.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> What's the expression? Showing brain?


"omg I sat on some gum"


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of Star Wars figures, I think my parents finally got to the collection in the basement. They haven't let any of them go, and none of them are in cards. Might still have a Panthro from Thundercats, too.
> 
> What I really want to find again is the little Twiki figure from the Buck Rogers TV show. I forget which other Buck Rogers figures I had (surely I had Erin Gray's character, too) but I definitely had Twiki.


Great figures bro, you wouldnt believe it if i said i was looking for the same figure lol, buck rogers stuff is super collectable, theres some cool plastic guns too.
Ebay is the place to look, you'll find one.
Ive got some Mexican thundercat bootlegs and MOTU, very cool stuff.
You need to get that collection bro, there might be some very valuable pieces in there, even loose some command good money.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Omg, I thought if the exact same scene, but thought, too obscure to mention. I forgot there's a lot of nerds like me here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What happened to your skin? Why does it look red?


Bro dick said something about dunking it in ketchup up for 15 minutes?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I toyed with the idea of the Aikon, tried it on and I put it down within 10 seconds. Felt cheap on the wrist. Very light and tinsy despite being a stainless steel watch on bracelet.
> 
> At least it wore better than the P01 that I tried on the same day...


I'd like to try on an Aikon and a Royal Oak (and Nautilus, and Polo, and TAG Link, and that one GP...) back-to-back.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> And of course, bro dick makes it look good just by taking a picture of it.


No it's not my photo but it's a good looking photo.

And if I didn't already have the Explorer and the Ranger this would have been in my collection.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Bro Cobia, welcome back.
> 
> So am I to understand that bootlegs are more valuable than genuine articles?


Hi bro Sap, thanks mate.
Just depends what figures they are but yes bootlegs even loose go for upwards of $200 each if they are the earlly lines,.
Many lines are upwards of 1k each loose like the brazilian model trems.
Carded yes we are talking 10k plus for most limes.
On average, yes bootlegs are a lot more expensive and a hell of a lot rarer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Lately there are a couple of Omegas that's looking really good to me - Aqua Terra annual calendar, Seamaster 300 on rubber...
> 
> What the feck is Wong with me?


That Globemaster AC is kinda bulky, though. I've wanted to like it but, geez, it's just on the far side of awkward. I'll have to wear a long-sleeve shirt and see how it gets along with the watch when I'm shopping for real.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That sounds rather insane! Nice work
> 
> How do you how with storage? And how do things like hear impact them?
> 
> Brother of OoO


If they were all carded id have to have a temp and humidity controlled collection room.
Most are loose so i dont have to worry about bubbles yellowing and degrading or cardbacks degrading.
Just a glass cabinet with soft led lighting is fine, out of direct light.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrifically handsome watch. A coworker had one that he wore daily. Looks fine with some wear n' tear, too.

But like PF was getting at, it will likely play second fiddle... no, it would be the third-string junior high clarinet who couldn't get into the symphony's summer music camp.

Or it might reset your view on all your watches and then you'll doubt why you've spent so much already.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> 3 beats/sec? So it ticks like a 3x-faster quartz? Or a highly-stuttering pseudo-sweep?







1 min 30 sec.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Come to think of it, if the theory of evolution is correct, our noses should evolve with built in microparticles filters


THA'S WHY I DON'T WANT TO TRIM MY NOSE HAIRS


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> He is trying to trick the WUS PG detection system


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> 52 is TOO much


Too easy


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> How does this look?


Godfrey

how does this look now?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it a lot. It was in the running for me when I bought my Field Khaki. Like most Hamilton's, you get a lot of bang for your buck.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> At that price it's a no brainer.
> 
> Personally I'm not sure, I was always drawn to the Hamilton Khaki field watch but somehow never pulled the trigger on one. To me they checked all the right boxes yet somehow when it's all put together it seems something is lacking.
> 
> Tbh if I were ever getting one it will probably be the Khaki field auto or mechanical. Strangely the King Auto day-date version feels dressier than the date only models.


I agree. I went with my Field Khaki over the King because I wasn't looking for something that dressy at the moment. But I love the day/date complication.

Mine again 40mm:


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd like to try on an Aikon and a Royal Oak (and Nautilus, and Polo, and TAG Link, and that one GP...) back-to-back.


I'm sure there's an alternate universe where that is possible.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> With that, he stopped posting again...


Lmao

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's crap. We are basically prisoners in our own state. Border closure means no one gets in and no one gets out....


At least you guys have a big state. From memory WA it's as big as Kazakhstan

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Paul Keating.
> 
> He also called the former - then current - now ex- Prime Minister of Malaysia, a recalcitrant.


Go and get a job

I love that call of his

I was a kid when he was in power but from my memory of him I liked Keating, he was progressive with his thoughts for how Australia should do business and wanted to move us to be more aligned with Asia.

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I couldn't help it. I'm sorry guys but as you know I love the US, been there 4 times now and can't wait to go again. But this really was a train wreck and when he couldn't pronounce Yosemite (assuming it's real) @ 8 min 22 sec I literally pissed myself laughing.


Careful, then someone will post a 3 hour video of all Biden's gaffes and we're off into dangerous territory.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> JW Red? That stuff is lighter-fluid. No wonder!
> 
> Too soon?


Haha that made me chuckle.

He was cremated after all 

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro G, and JMan, what's the point of buying such a watch, and where does it fit in a Rolex, Omega, GS, collection? just because it's on sale, or cheaper than a toaster is not reason enough to buy a watch. Bro G, if you buy that watch, and you open your watchbox before going out in the morning, you are going to look at your Rolex, or Omega, then say nah, I'll wear the Hamilton today?


I actually do that a lot. For safety reasons. It's a decent, respectable Swiss watch that if someone robs me of it, I'm only out $300.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Have any of you guys seen the doco Sour Grapes?

It’s one for wine fans on how the first, and I think only, guy to get prosecuted in the US for counterfeit wine


Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I actually do that a lot. For safety reasons. It's a decent, respectable Swiss watch that if someone robs me of it, I'm only out $300.


That's what beater Seikos are for.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Great flick.

It shows you what happens when one of your victims has more money than God and is feeling particularly aggrieved. Hell hath no fury...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the Hamilton Khaki King for a bit, but I found the bracelet to be a bit on the light side. Having said that, I can see how the light bracelet would make it more comfortable.

I prefer how it looks on the OEM leather strap though, which I purchased after originally getting it on the bracelet.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Nice one Sap, he will really appreciate having that when he gets to our age.
> It needs a action figure stand because thats got a lot of charm bro, i absolutely love the repaired legs mate, it tells a story of being well loved and played with, so loved it was worth repairing.


Thanks Cobia! My son actually built Spiderman a house using a cardboard shoebox. Good stuff.

Edit: Got me mixed up with bro @Sappie66 but I'll take it as a complement! 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> THA'S WHY I DON'T WANT TO TRIM MY NOSE HAIRS


Eww.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Careful, then someone will post a 3 hour video of all Biden's gaffes and we're off into dangerous territory.


I loved the one where they were announcing Obamacare...






And Obama's like "ahhh Joe..." ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> I loved the one where they were announcing Obamacare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that one falls more in the inappropriate rather than embarrassing category. Made him look kinda .


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Haha that made me chuckle.
> 
> He was cremated after all
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Great figures bro, you wouldnt believe it if i said i was looking for the same figure lol, buck rogers stuff is super collectable, *theres some cool plastic guns too.*
> Ebay is the place to look, you'll find one.
> Ive got some Mexican thundercat bootlegs and MOTU, very cool stuff.
> You need to get that collection bro, there might be some very valuable pieces in there, even loose some command good money.


The son of some friends of ours had boxes of SW stuff and he had all the figures' guns in a tackle box. I started pulling them out and asked which figures they went with. He had answers for each one of them (and just as bad, I could tell that he was right!).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Eww.


Had a drill instructor kick me out of inspection because, "Goddamn, recruit! You've got some friggin' nose hairs! YOU are a HYGIENE FAILURE!"


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I actually do that a lot. For safety reasons. It's a decent, respectable Swiss watch that if someone robs me of it, I'm only out $300.


Come on Kiwi, you know no one would dare try to rob you


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

What do you call this bros? A claw hammer? A tool?

Nope it's not, because of its $300+ price tag this titanium hammer is not a tool. It's something you wear on your utility belt to look good.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> 1 min 30 sec.


When I bought mine a few years ago, it was kind of right after they had switched over to the new H movement. The guys in the Hamilton forum weren't loving it and everyone was scrambling to pick up the remaining ETA versions while they lasted. Actually I couldn't find any autos with the ETA. It's part of the reason I went with the hand crank ETA version myself. Haven't been back over there recently to see if they've warmed up to the new movement.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Come on Kiwi, you know no one would dare try to rob you


Gracias a Dios, it hasn't happened, but if I'm wearing my Hamilton I can roll up my sleeves and relax. Anything else, sleeves are down. Where I spend most of my time these days, one has to be cautious.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> What do you call this bros? A claw hammer? A tool?
> 
> Nope it's not, because of its $300+ price tag this titanium hammer is not a tool. It's something you wear on your utility belt to look good.


That's silly.

Titanium is far stronger than steel, but it's also much lighter. The idea of a hammer is weight and positioning of the weight.

And hammers aren't exactly fast-wearing items.

So even if you carry it on your belt to look good, you'll just look stupid.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mav said:


> Thanks Cobia! My son actually built Spiderman a house using a cardboard shoebox. Good stuff.


Mav, my apologies mate, for some reason i thought it was sap who posted that, ive just realised its yours, lovely and charming figure bro Mav.
You need something like this to display it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> That's silly.
> 
> Titanium is far stronger than steel, but it's also much lighter. The idea of a hammer is weight and positioning of the weight.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting hammer; I would have never thought that I would learn about high tech hammers on a watch forum


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That's silly.
> 
> Titanium is far stronger than steel, but it's also much lighter. The idea of a hammer is weight and positioning of the weight.
> 
> ...


I was gonna say, yeah, titanium doesn't make sense for a hammer. If the shaft is titanium while the head is steel, then that's okay, because it can't be that different from a fiberglass-shaft hammer, and the head will carry momentum into the nail.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's an interesting hammer; I would have never thought that I would learn about high tech hammers on a watch forum


Ok. I take back everything I said.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's an interesting hammer; I would have never thought that I would learn about high tech hammers on a watch forum


"You can learn anything in this thread."


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "You can learn anything in this thread."


Often more than you ever wanted to know... haha.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol, that one falls more in the inappropriate rather than embarrassing category. Made him look kinda .


I'm volunteering for the Biden campaign so will let you boys and girls know if any funny ones come from the candidate himself. He is a gaffe machine after all. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Mav, my apologies mate, for some reason i thought it was sap who posted that, ive just realised its yours, lovely and charming figure bro Mav.
> You need something like this to display it.
> 
> View attachment 15382282


No worries brother! All good, it's an honor to be confused for bro Sap!

Gotcha, I'm gonna look into that one. Thanks for the suggestion and welcome back to OoO.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> What do you call this bros? A claw hammer? A tool?
> 
> Nope it's not, because of its $300+ price tag this titanium hammer is not a tool. It's something you wear on your utility belt to look good.


Dude, you made me split up my coffee when I saw your hammer post in the Rolex/Tudor thread laughing so hard... Mofo! LOL

I'm easily entertained these days and I'm sober!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> What do you call this bros? A claw hammer? A tool?
> 
> Nope it's not, because of its $300+ price tag this titanium hammer is not a tool. It's something you wear on your utility belt to look good.


I wonder if Batman carries one on his utility belt to beat up the bad guys.

Speaking of the Bat, here's a pretty old and funny meme of Bale's batvoice...






😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mleok said:


> I had the Hamilton Khaki King for a bit, but I found the bracelet to be a bit on the light side. Having said that, I can see how the light bracelet would make it more comfortable.
> 
> I prefer how it looks on the OEM leather strap though, which I purchased after originally getting it on the bracelet.


The strap change made a big difference.

Now I'm getting interested in a Khaki King.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning gentlemen - feeling vintage today... 
1959 Tudor and 1929 Omega

Only ~140 posts to catch up this morning.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lucky - my GF needs to go back home (South Australia) to see her family however with the borders closing because of the idiots in NSW and Victoria we can't go.


Good to hear of GF. Same or new?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> That reminds me of deer hunter I saw in the woods a few years ago. He was in a full ghillie suit with a camo sleeve on his bow. He acted all surprised when I spoke to him, as if he actually thought he was invisible. He was a few yards off a well-traveled trail in a state park, less than quarter mile from a state highway.











Hope this wasn't you walking up to that bow hunter wearing camo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, so you basically never sleep? I'm up at 4.30 am Qld time and can see you online sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Correct @Dogbert_is_fat ALWAYS responds within seconds no matter the time of day or night.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you know I'm a fan of Hamilton...that one not so much. I think it's the crown guards that I don't like. my 2 cents


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Ouch


Unsure what is done. Maybe Bro Delco will weigh in regarding Rx for adverse reaction to the blue pill.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Lately there are a couple of Omegas that's looking really good to me - Aqua Terra annual calendar, Seamaster 300 on rubber...
> 
> What the feck is Wong with me?


Nice straps on those Omegas.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's crap. We are basically prisoners in our own state. Border closure means no one gets in and no one gets out....


I'm confused...thought you were happy with that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> it's an honor to be confused for bro Sap!


HAHAHA, if only you knew.....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Thanks for the input. I agree. PF and yourself nailed it. I'll wait until I see that Longines in the flesh.


The Longines looks a helluva lot more promising but wonder if it too would meet the PF standard?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today there were thick fittings. Breitling and gold Omega made the best impression on me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great flick.
> 
> It shows you what happens when one of your victims has more money than God and is feeling particularly aggrieved. Hell hath no fury...


Reminds me : was on deep sea fishing trip with some friends/co workers ...night before at supper one guy casually/jokingly while drinking said "we (he and wife) have more money than God". Was off color but ignored... week later he had a heart attack...kind of stuck with me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> how does this look now?


Really nice Omega mesh bracelet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Reminds me : was on deep sea fishing trip with some friends/co workers ...night before at supper one guy casually/jokingly while drinking said "we (he and wife) have more money than God". Was off color but ignored... week later he had a heart attack...kind of stuck with me.


That is quite the comment. If I were able to say that, I still would not.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> The Longines looks a helluva lot more promising but wonder if it too would meet the PF standard?


If I were to choose between the Hamilton and the Longines I'll take the Longines.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Really nice Omega mesh bracelet.


Yes but would you wear it on a Tudor? There is something about mixing independent watch brands that bugs me. If it was an aftermarket mesh of the same design, I would not have that issue. This does not make any sense for me to feel this way. It really does work on the watch I believe.

Maybe Ill try it for a time and see.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> I had the Hamilton Khaki King for a bit, but I found the bracelet to be a bit on the light side. Having said that, I can see how the light bracelet would make it more comfortable.
> 
> I prefer how it looks on the OEM leather strap though, which I purchased after originally getting it on the bracelet.


Agreed. Does look better on the OEM strap rather than bracelet. Actually the day function ain't too bad, especially at my age. Today is Wednesday the 5th. August I think.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

For today I have this:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Today there were thick fittings. Breitling and gold Omega made the best impression on me.


I think the Seamaster 300 MC is a killer watch! Extremely versatile. Looks refined on the bracelet, but can easily be switched up on leather, fabric (NATO), rubber, etc!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Going to drop this here but before 5 years ago I had NEVER heard of Tudor watches . Went through 40 years without ever hearing the word Tudor or seeing the word Tudor ....
Pretty amazing when you think about it . I sure as heck had heard of Rolex and Omega and PP VC Breguet and the like but not a peep about Tudor .
Just find it odd.
Back to my sandwich


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Today there were thick fittings. Breitling and gold Omega made the best impression on me.


That Tresor looks humongous. When the concept drawings were released, I so wanted it to be like a modern take on my dad's watch. But a manual-wound movement with a date (and not a quickset date at that) doesn't make much sense, IMO, not when the design is a clean dressy-business-everyday watch (which is how my dad wore his all the way till he got his first digital tennis watch). It's neither a modestly-sized slim dress watch nor a usefully self-winding office watch. I don't get it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Going to drop this here but before 5 years ago I had NEVER heard of Tudor watches . Went through 40 years without ever hearing the word Tudor or seeing the word Tudor ....
> Pretty amazing when you think about it . I sure as heck had heard of Rolex and Omega and PP VC Breguet and the like but not a peep about Tudor .
> Just find it odd.
> Back to my sandwich


Only reason I did was the quarter century watch was no longer a Rolex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Good morning gentlemen - feeling vintage today...
> 1959 Tudor and 1929 Omega
> 
> Only ~140 posts to catch up this morning.
> ...


Both of those timepieces are interesting but especially that Omega pocket watch. Really nice!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Good morning gentlemen - feeling vintage today...
> 1959 Tudor and 1929 Omega
> 
> Only ~140 posts to catch up this morning.
> ...


I could really do something cool w that pocket watch movement and dial


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Today there were thick fittings. Breitling and gold Omega made the best impression on me.


Never a fan of the Navitimer, just way too busy a dial for me.
Normally I'd say I like the Seamaster best among those but b there's something about the GP, seems it fits your wrist better than the Omega too.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that model and I agree that the bands are comfortable. It looks like they aren't using the split center links anymore, or maybe it's just on that model.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Good morning gentlemen - feeling vintage today...
> 1959 Tudor and 1929 Omega
> 
> Only ~140 posts to catch up this morning.
> ...


So we're 50's Tudor Oyster Prince buddy today


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> So we're 50's Tudor Oyster Prince buddy today


Nice bund. Used to wear one in the 60s.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes but would you wear it on a Tudor? There is something about mixing independent watch brands that bugs me. If it was an aftermarket mesh of the same design, I would not have that issue. This does not make any sense for me to feel this way. It really does work on the watch I believe.
> 
> Maybe Ill try it for a time and see.


Try it and see. I have my IWC AT on a Panerai rubber strap now. At least both are from Richemont. HAHA


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the Seamaster 300 MC is a killer watch! Extremely versatile. Looks refined on the bracelet, but can easily be switched up on leather, fabric (NATO), rubber, etc!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


And there is no date. On the plus side - adjustable clasp.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes but would you wear it on a Tudor? There is something about mixing independent watch brands that bugs me. If it was an aftermarket mesh of the same design, I would not have that issue. This does not make any sense for me to feel this way. It really does work on the watch I believe.
> 
> Maybe Ill try it for a time and see.


I understand exactly what you're saying, and there's just something about mixing a watch head and bracelet of two major watch brands that doesn't quite sit with me either. Anyhow to my eye a Tudor watch and Omega bracelet seems off putting.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> That Tresor looks humongous. When the concept drawings were released, I so wanted it to be like a modern take on my dad's watch. But a manual-wound movement with a date (and not a quickset date at that) doesn't make much sense, IMO, not when the design is a clean dressy-business-everyday watch (which is how my dad wore his all the way till he got his first digital tennis watch). It's neither a modestly-sized slim dress watch nor a usefully self-winding office watch. I don't get it.


But the hour hand can be adjusted every hour, similar to the GMT models.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps that's the thing, for me the 38mm will definitely wear much better.
> 
> You're not drawn to the Murph? It's a really handsome piece.


Sorry to repost the same ancient pic. The 38 is good on a small wrist (6 3/4"). I usually wear it with the bracelet instead of the strap, especially in summer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the Seamaster 300 MC is a killer watch! Extremely versatile. Looks refined on the bracelet, but can easily be switched up on leather, fabric (NATO), rubber, etc!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The Omega Seamaster 300 coaxial is my favorite in the entire Omega lineup.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Never a fan of the Navitimer, just way too busy a dial for me.
> Normally I'd say I like the Seamaster best among those but b there's something about the GP, seems it fits your wrist better than the Omega too.


This GP is a very elegant watch, rather only for shirts or polos.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Nice bund. Used to wear one in the 60s.


Thanks bro, loving the leather.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> So we're 50's Tudor Oyster Prince buddy today


That is an awesome strap! I may have to invest in something similar. The watch is a bit small on my wrist (although I guess it should be since it's "vintage"), but a strap like that will give it a little extra size

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Going to drop this here but before 5 years ago I had NEVER heard of Tudor watches . Went through 40 years without ever hearing the word Tudor or seeing the word Tudor ....
> Pretty amazing when you think about it . I sure as heck had heard of Rolex and Omega and PP VC Breguet and the like but not a peep about Tudor .
> Just find it odd.
> Back to my sandwich


Not in my case. I recall seeing a couple of Tudor watches with ETA movements several decades ago. I knew even then of the association between Rolex and Tudor. I thought at the time the Tudors I saw were merely cheap imitations of Rolex for poor people who couldn't afford a Rolex. How times change!!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Going to drop this here but before 5 years ago I had NEVER heard of Tudor watches . Went through 40 years without ever hearing the word Tudor or seeing the word Tudor ....
> Pretty amazing when you think about it . I sure as heck had heard of Rolex and Omega and PP VC Breguet and the like but not a peep about Tudor .
> Just find it odd.
> Back to my sandwich


It's ok, this is a:


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Forgot to post my aqua shots
> Gone next week so might as well enjoy sitting on my a&&


Cool pics mate 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro G, and JMan, what's the point of buying such a watch, and where does it fit in a Rolex, Omega, GS, collection? just because it's on sale, or cheaper than a toaster is not reason enough to buy a watch. Bro G, if you buy that watch, and you open your watchbox before going out in the morning, you are going to look at your Rolex, or Omega, then say nah, I'll wear the Hamilton today?


That's why I haven't indulged in anything since my OP. The only Hamilton I'd consider is the Jazzmaster World Timer, since it would have a particular (and still quite limited) application.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Not in my case. I recall seeing a couple of Tudor watches with ETA movements several decades ago. I knew even then of the association between Rolex and Tudor. I thought at the time the *Tudors I saw were merely cheap imitations of Rolex for poor people who couldn't afford a Rolex*. How times change!!


or not


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> That is an awesome strap! I may have to invest in something similar. The watch is a bit small on my wrist (although I guess it should be since it's "vintage"), but a strap like that will give it a little extra size
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yes it does give the watch a bit more wrist presence. It's beautifully made if a little on the pricey side.









Brown high-end polished calfskin leather Bund Watch Strap - With stiches


Bund Leather Watch Strap: Our brown high-end polished calfskin leather Bund Watch Strap. A 100% handmade in France leather watch strap. Worldwide shipping




www.josephbonnie.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up. An additional 50 posts during the two me I was scrolling through the SoOoO thread.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Not in my case. I recall seeing a couple of Tudor watches with ETA movements several decades ago. I knew even then of the association between Rolex and Tudor. I thought at the time the Tudors I saw were merely cheap imitations of Rolex for poor people who couldn't afford a Rolex. How times change!!


Well they were in fact called "poor man's Rolex" back then so


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> But the hour hand can be adjusted every hour, similar to the GMT models.


That's true with basically all of their 8xxx movements these days, so it's like a traveler's hour hand, and it inherently dodges any risk of changing the date too close to midnight. But if it's just a week off, you've got to spin it 14 times around the dial. And since this one's a manual-wind, no auto winder will help it stay on track, so you either wear it regularly or you spend extra time clicking through dates after it's run down.

They have a few no-date Tresors, but I think none of them are steel; and the gold ones are priced next to Rolex's auto-winding, screwed-down-crown-having, base Cellinis. (and that's ignoring very nice competitors from GS, JLC, Cartier, etc)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Nice bund. Used to wear one in the 60s.


Here it comes again!

I used to wear my Alpinist on a bund back around 2011 when I first got it, before I got more comfortable with the smaller case size. Like many, I had much larger watches back then and the Alp originally felt tiny. I wanted to add some width to it.










*Disclaimer - I don't think this is my photo. I think it's the photo that inspired me to buy the same exact strap, but it's the only one I could find.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> That is an awesome strap! I may have to invest in something similar. The watch is a bit small on my wrist (although I guess it should be since it's "vintage"), but a strap like that will give it a little extra size
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


NRA


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Good to hear of GF. Same or new?


or same and new?


mui.richard said:


> So we're 50's Tudor Oyster Prince buddy today


great looking bund, thinking of getting one for my Speedy


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> When I bought mine a few years ago, it was kind of right after they had switched over to the new H movement. The guys in the Hamilton forum weren't loving it and everyone was scrambling to pick up the remaining ETA versions while they lasted. Actually I couldn't find any autos with the ETA. It's part of the reason I went with the hand crank ETA version myself. Haven't been back over there recently to see if they've warmed up to the new movement.


I'm due for service and have been wondering if they would require a swap to the new movement for cost control.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Good morning gentlemen - feeling vintage today...
> 1959 Tudor and 1929 Omega
> 
> Only ~140 posts to catch up this morning.
> ...


I've seen that Omega pocket watch in a few antique stores. I'll definitely buy one for the right price, but most places ask too much.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> or not


that was going to be my exact reply but I broke the rule and #readahead


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm due for service and have been wondering if they would require a swap to the new movement for cost control.


I like the H10


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> That's true with basically all of their 8xxx movements these days, so it's like a traveler's hour hand, and it inherently dodges any risk of changing the date too close to midnight. But if it's just a week off, you've got to spin it 14 times around the dial. And since this one's a manual-wind, no auto winder will help it stay on track, so you either wear it regularly or you spend extra time clicking through dates after it's run down.
> 
> They have a few no-date Tresors, but I think none of them are steel; and the gold ones are priced next to Rolex's auto-winding, screwed-down-crown-having, base Cellinis. (and that's ignoring very nice competitors from GS, JLC, Cartier, etc)


GF

@mario1971 , don't get me wrong, remember that I said I _wanted_ to like the Tresor as its specs and design started leaking out before its official announcement. I just think that they did a little too much to it, like someone with a little too high seniority said, "I think it needs a date window, too," and nobody pushed back. Their initial launch models all had date windows, so I wonder if they rethought the feature as the expanded the range later.

It's instances like this which make me wonder if Omega can maintain their focus on their watches' roles, or if instead, they have too many chefs in the kitchen.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What happened to your skin? Why does it look red?


His arm is embarrassed by this mix breed combo. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I've seen that Omega pocket watch in a few antique stores. I'll definitely buy one for the right price, but most places ask too much.


I picked this up in Prague. The dollar was strong against the zloty. I honestly don't remember, but I think I paid the equivalent of $500, give or take $100. There was a gorgeous Omega from 1919 or so, engraved with a design from a Grand Prix that it was made for. It was pretty banged up and the gentleman wanted $1000+ for it. In retrospect, it would have been a very cool purchase, but I just wasn't in the position to drop that kind of money on an old pocket watch on a whim. If I had an extra day and came back, I might have done it... wish I had taken a photo, at least

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Well they were in fact called "poor man's Rolex" back then so


And that's basically what they were, right?

A Rolex, but with an ETA movement.

My Oyster Prince even has the Rolex crown on the crown and the case back makes sure to indicate that it is an "oyster" case by Rolex.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> @mario1971 , don't get me wrong, remember that I said I _wanted_ to like the Tresor as its specs and design started leaking out before its official announcement. I just think that they did a little too much to it, like someone with a little too high seniority said, "I think it needs a date window, too," and nobody pushed back. Their initial launch models all had date windows, so I wonder if they rethought the feature as the expanded the range later.
> 
> It's instances like this which make me wonder if Omega can maintain their focus on their watches' roles, or if instead, they have too many chefs in the kitchen.


Relax, I was just trying it on.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I could really do something cool w that pocket watch movement and dial


The "guts" are lovely!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm due for service and have been wondering if they would require a swap to the new movement for cost control.


I would definitely contact them and find out before sending if you don't want the new one. I'm sure any good independent can get ETA parts and do the service.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the Seamaster 300 MC is a killer watch! Extremely versatile. Looks refined on the bracelet, but can easily be switched up on leather, fabric (NATO), rubber, etc!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I agree. I had one and appreciated it, but the lugs were too long and disproportionate on me. Seems that on our man Mario, it looks great.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> The "guts" are lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be better-spec'd.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I actually do that a lot. For safety reasons. It's a decent, respectable Swiss watch that if someone robs me of it, I'm only out $300.


Thinking like this, why buy and wear watches for a few thousand at all?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Not in my case. I recall seeing a couple of Tudor watches with ETA movements several decades ago. I knew even then of the association between Rolex and Tudor. I thought at the time the Tudors I saw were merely cheap imitations of Rolex for poor people who couldn't afford a Rolex. How times change!!


I felt exactly the same back in the 80s, they looked like Rolex knock-offs; of course, those same watches with "patina" and leather bands instead of the cheap bracelets, or with newer bracelets look cool today, and have become desirable to younger watch enthousiasts, and the poor cousin became a younger brother


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> or same and new?


and do they know about each other?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> And that's basically what they were, right?
> 
> A Rolex, but with an ETA movement.
> 
> ...


Mine only have the serial no and the reference stamped at the back, guess mine is a little older perhaps? What's the serial on yours?

Mine's 149090.

And yes, mine also has a Rolex crown and I have the Rolex 7205 rivet bracelet as well, but I'm not sure if the crown is original. Most from that period had the Rolex + (Brevet) crown. Mine has the underlined crown same as yours.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree. I had one and appreciated it, but the lugs were too long and disproportionate on me. Seems that on our man Mario, it looks great.


Everything looks great on me ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Thinking like this, why buy and wear watches for a few thousand at all?


TBH, this is a not-insignificant thought that planted itself in my head last month when my birthday rolled around.

I got a gift card for Amazon for an easy $100, and I started building a list of Swiss watches -- which meant Swatch and nothing else. My parents also mailed me my old Swatch from my junior high-HS days, and I'm pleased to say that with a new battery and strap (which is what I bought with the gift card), it's running again and is a perfectly entertaining casual watch for when my AW is charging or I want to go low-key.

My wife, though, had said that I'll deserve a _nice_ watch of my own; and since the gifted watches in my box are worth a couple thousand already, the natural step up would be a few thousand in one watch, too.

I'm probably the oddball here in SoOoO in that I think that a plastic Swatch is interesting enough to keep in my stash. So I'm probably predisposed to "wallow around in the mud."


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm probably the oddball here in SoOoO in that I think that a plastic Swatch is interesting enough to keep in my stash. So I'm probably predisposed to "wallow around in the mud."


Swatch? Show them here!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I like the H10


That's good to know. I guess I'll just send it off and see what comes back.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I felt exactly the same back in the 80s, they looked like Rolex knock-offs; of course, those same watches with "patina" and leather bands instead of the cheap bracelets, or with newer bracelets look cool today, and have become desirable to younger watch enthousiasts, and the poor cousin became a younger brother


Growing up in Hong Kong means Tudor was always known as the poor men's Rolex since I was a kid and since they never stopped selling them here they are no strangers.

Even today, Rolex ADs are always accompanied with a Tudor AD right next to each other.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> That's good to know. I guess I'll just send it off and see what comes back.


Had a few..I found them accurate and reliable. Extra power reserve nice also. If it costs 1000s maybe I would care but...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree. I had one and appreciated it, but the lugs were too long and disproportionate on me. Seems that on our man Mario, it looks great.


59 been waiting for me to say that


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Mine only have the serial no and the reference stamped at the back, guess mine is a little older perhaps? What's the serial on yours?
> 
> Mine's 149090.
> 
> And yes, mine also has a Rolex crown and I have the Rolex 7205 rivet bracelet as well, but I'm not sure if the crown is original. Most from that period had the Rolex + (Brevet) crown. Mine has the underlined crown same as yours.


300488

I was told mine was from 1959 from the local antique watch shop I purchased from

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Could be better-spec'd.
> View attachment 15382569


That is pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Could be better-spec'd.
> View attachment 15382569


We daumenting POCKET WATCHES now???

What's next? I post a pic of a stone sundial and PF posts a pic of his solid gold one?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

So this 3rd gen Dynamic was released in 1997 and was discontinued less than 3 years later. So is this a "vintage" watch or just an old watch?

Anyway, it's great on a distressed Colareb.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> 300488
> 
> I was told mine was a 1959 from the local antique watch shop I purchased from
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He's not wrong, 300488 is right about 1959-60.






Tudor Serial Number Database, Date Tudor Watch, Tudor Year


Tudor serial number database to help you date your Tudor watch to the nearest year provided by Sweeping Hand, leading Tudor watch experts.



sweepinghand.co.uk





Mine is a 1956.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> That is pretty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The gift engraving on the case is from when my great-great(-great?)-grandpa received it in 1928, so it's still got a few years till its 100th anniversary. I don't know if I'll take it anywhere to get serviced.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> So this 3rd gen Dynamic was released in 1997 and was discontinued less than 3 years later. So is this a "vintage" watch or just an old watch?
> 
> Anyway, it's great on a distressed Colareb.


I'll call it a classic watch 

I don't think any watch with a sapphire crystal can be called vintage, at least that's how I distinguish them.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> So this 3rd gen Dynamic was released in 1997 and was discontinued less than 3 years later. So is this a "vintage" watch or just an old watch?
> 
> Anyway, it's great on a distressed Colareb.


I believe some have starting using the term "neo-vintage" to describe these that are older watches but not old enough to be called vintage yet.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Swatch? Show them here!


This might be the only one left. I think it could have been my third. I had put on a strap from another Swatch that I had, named "Harajuku", with Japanese lettering on it. The model name of this one was "Golden Sphere," and it originally had a strap made of clear plastic with a dark cross-hatch pattern.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Thinking like this, why buy and wear watches for a few thousand at all?


Well it's more about levels of risk. There are tons of WUS threads asking "is it safe to wear my [insert watch here] on my trip to [insert city/country here]". Not everyone is comfortable wearing their multi-thousand [insert currency here ] watch in every moment of their daily life. Should we not own them?

I live in one of those cities that has been the subject of the above-mentioned threads. Watch theft (by force) is not uncommon. Pre-Covid I wore my nice watches every day at the office and on the streets around my office during lunch or for meetings and such. Sometimes I'll hide it beneath a cuff and sometimes not. My neighborhood is one of the nicest and safest in the city but it's also where most of the people with nice watches live. It's actually safer than where my office is. However, my coworker who lives in the same neighborhood had a Rolex stolen at gunpoint. So when I go out on long walks with my wife and young kids, I often reach for my low profile Hamilton rather than my Rolex or something more noticeable or pricey. I sometimes wear the nice ones, but why risk calling attention to myself and risk my family's safety as well. It's just about lowering that risk.

Also, I'm not always going to live where I live now. I might someday actually live somewhere where it's safe to wear my nicer watches 24/7. I wear my nice watches pretty often actually so I don't think I need to consider not owning them just yet.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> The gift engraving on the case is from when my great-great(-great?)-grandpa received it in 1928, so it's still got a few years till its 100th anniversary. I don't know if I'll take it anywhere to get serviced.
> 
> View attachment 15382597
> 
> ...


Beauty!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> This might be the only one left. I think it could have been my third. I had put on a strap from another Swatch that had Japanese lettering on it. Model name was "Golden Sphere" and it originally had a strap made of clear plastic with a dark cross-hatch pattern.
> 
> View attachment 15382608
> 
> ...


I've got 3 Swatches from the mid to late 80s, my high school days. I changed the batteries last year but none are working right unfortunately. I'll post a photo soon.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I believe some have starting using the term "neo-vintage" to describe these that are older watches but not old enough to be called vintage yet.


Neo-vintage? Ugh. Not another term!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Good night gentlemen.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The gift engraving on the case is from when my great-great(-great?)-grandpa received it in 1928, so it's still got a few years till its 100th anniversary. I don't know if I'll take it anywhere to get serviced.
> 
> View attachment 15382597
> 
> ...


Prohibition Bureau- very cool!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got 3 Swatches from the mid to late 80s, my high school days. I changed the batteries last year but none are working right unfortunately. I'll post a photo soon.


I feel kinda lucky that this one's working. It still had the battery inside, at least 30 years old, when it came in the mail. I honestly want to shop for more of them later on, but my 10-slot box is now full, too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Prohibition Bureau- very cool!


I think it was Bro Al whose ancestors were "on the other side" during Prohibition.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I feel kinda lucky that this one's working. It still had the battery inside, at least 30 years old, when it came in the mail. I honestly want to shop for more of them later on, but my 10-slot box is now full, too.


I found mine in a box in a closet at my mom's house. Also had the batteries in them for 30 years. We used to wear them 2 or 3 at a time back then. I wish they'd run


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Thinking like this, why buy and wear watches for a few thousand at all?





kiwi71 said:


> Well it's more about levels of risk. There are tons of WUS threads asking "is it safe to wear my [insert watch here] on my trip to [insert city/country here]". Not everyone is comfortable wearing their multi-thousand [insert currency here ] watch in every moment of their daily life. Should we not own them?
> 
> I live in one of those cities that has been the subject of the above-mentioned threads. Watch theft (by force) is not uncommon. Pre-Covid I wore my nice watches every day at the office and on the streets around my office during lunch or for meetings and such. Sometimes I'll hide it beneath a cuff and sometimes not. My neighborhood is one of the nicest and safest in the city but it's also where most of the people with nice watches live. It's actually safer than where my office is. However, my coworker who lives in the same neighborhood had a Rolex stolen at gunpoint. So when I go out on long walks with my wife and young kids, I often reach for my low profile Hamilton rather than my Rolex or something more noticeable or pricey. I sometimes wear the nice ones, but why risk calling attention to myself and risk my family's safety as well. It's just about lowering that risk.
> 
> Also, I'm not always going to live where I live now. I might someday actually live somewhere where it's safe to where my nicer watches 24/7. I wear my nice watches pretty often actually so I don't think I need to consider not owning them just yet.


Before I go I have to mention this - businesses are suffering from COVID and a rise in robberies is bound to happen.

This happened just yesterday in Hong Kong. It's not about the watch, it's whether they will hurt you in the process.









Two robbers slash man in Hong Kong MTR station, snatch HK$270,000 Rolex watch | Hong Kong Free Press HKFP


Hong Kong police are hunting down two male robbers who slashed a man and stole his HK$270,000 Rolex watch at a railway station on Tuesday. According to a police Facebook post, the victim had scheduled to meet the buyer of the luxury watch from a trading website at Tai Wai MTR station concourse...




hongkongfp.com





This happened around 5:00pm in a subway station in Hong Kong. You'd think it'd be save...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Well it's more about levels of risk. There are tons of WUS threads asking "is it safe to wear my [insert watch here] on my trip to [insert city/country here]". Not everyone is comfortable wearing their multi-thousand [insert currency here ] watch in every moment of their daily life. Should we not own them?
> 
> I live in one of those cities that has been the subject of the above-mentioned threads. Watch theft (by force) is not uncommon. Pre-Covid I wore my nice watches every day at the office and on the streets around my office during lunch or for meetings and such. Sometimes I'll hide it beneath a cuff and sometimes not. My neighborhood is one of the nicest and safest in the city but it's also where most of the people with nice watches live. It's actually safer than where my office is. However, my coworker who lives in the same neighborhood had a Rolex stolen at gunpoint. So when I go out on long walks with my wife and young kids, I often reach for my low profile Hamilton rather than my Rolex or something more noticeable or pricey. I sometimes wear the nice ones, but why risk calling attention to myself and risk my family's safety as well. It's just about lowering that risk.
> 
> Also, I'm not always going to live where I live now. I might someday actually live somewhere where it's safe to where my nicer watches 24/7. I wear my nice watches pretty often actually so I don't think I need to consider not owning them just yet.


Now I understand your previous statement. My city is quite quiet, but for a night drinking whiskey with my buddies in pubs in the old market square, I take my well-worn Certina.

I think that if I was going to London or French Marseille next time, I would not take expensive watches with me.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Good night gentlemen.


LOL!

It looks like a porcelain doll!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> The gift engraving on the case is from when my great-great(-great?)-grandpa received it in 1928, so it's still got a few years till its 100th anniversary. I don't know if I'll take it anywhere to get serviced.
> 
> View attachment 15382597
> 
> ...


Come on! why are you putting all those great behind grandpa, 1928 is not that far away in time, BT was already in his teens programming Jacquard machines


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Before I go I have to mention this - businesses are suffering from COVID and a rise in robberies is bound to happen.
> 
> This happened just yesterday in Hong Kong. It's not about the watch, it's whether they will hurt you in the process.
> 
> ...


Very sad. Unfortunately where I live it was happening pre-Covid as well. My co-worker's incident was months before Covid.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Now I understand your previous statement. My city is quite quiet, but for a night drinking whiskey with my buddies in pubs in the old market square, I take my well-worn Certina.
> 
> I think that if I was going to London or French Marseille next time, I would not take expensive watches with me.


I wore my GMT Master II in London and around western and Eastern Europe and never once felt threatened - I was usually traveling with buddies, but I really never thought about it.

Closest issue I had was in Barcelona where I was walking alone around dusk to meet up with a friend and a couple of guys approached me speaking Catalan. I responded in Spanish, but they knew I was American. Offered me drugs and then tried to grab my wrist when I wasn't interested. Put the one guy on the concrete and they both ran away tail between their legs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Before I go I have to mention this - businesses are suffering from COVID and a rise in robberies is bound to happen.
> 
> This happened just yesterday in Hong Kong. It's not about the watch, it's whether they will hurt you in the process.
> 
> ...


In fact, HK's life is not safe.

And as for the places of private sale and collection of watches, according to a survey on the Polish watch forum, the most popular are: shopping centers, gas stations, KFC and McDonalds.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> LOL!
> 
> It looks like a porcelain doll!


Its one of those HK-made life-like sex dolls. Battery operated, smart-technology - will speak your name and "learn" your needs.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I wore my GMT Master II in London and around western and Eastern Europe and never once felt threatened - I was usually traveling with buddies, but I really never thought about it.
> 
> Closest issue I had was in Barcelona where I was walking alone around dusk to meet up with a friend and a couple of guys approached me speaking Catalan. I responded in Spanish, but they knew I was American. Offered me drugs and then tried to grab my wrist when I wasn't interested. Put the one guy on the concrete and they both ran away tail between their legs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Liked for what you did to them. Not for the fact that it happened.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Not in my case. I recall seeing a couple of Tudor watches with ETA movements several decades ago. I knew even then of the association between Rolex and Tudor. I thought at the time the Tudors I saw were merely cheap imitations of Rolex for poor people who couldn't afford a Rolex. How times change!!


Well, in fairness, Tudor is starting to develop more of their own distinct style and identity. Prior to that, the cheaper imitation viewpoint was perfectly appropriate.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Its one of those HK-made life-like sex dolls. Battery operated, smart-technology - will speak your name and "learn" your needs.


I want one !!!

Where can I send an advance payment?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I want one !!!
> 
> Where can I send an advance payment?


Bro Dick can hook you up! The one in the pic is his personal one. I'm sure he can get you something similar.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Well they were in fact called "poor man's Rolex" back then so


Just relating my impressions all those many years ago. Of course now Tudors mostly have in-house movements and have become expensive, unlike way back then.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Liked for what you did to them. Not for the fact that it happened.


Not an ideal situation, for sure. Otherwise, I felt as safe in Europe as I do around the US. I may have been targeted more at bars and clubs to buy drinks, but other than the Barcelona incident, I never really felt threatened or anxious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not an ideal situation, for sure. Otherwise, I felt as safe in Europe as I do around the US. I may have been targeted more at bars and clubs to buy drinks, but other than the Barcelona incident, I never really felt threatened or anxious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Targeted to buy drinks? From predatory European women?!?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> The "guts" are lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again that's a really nice pocket watch!!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I feel kinda lucky that this one's working. It still had the battery inside, at least 30 years old, when it came in the mail. I honestly want to shop for more of them later on, but my 10-slot box is now full, too.


Here are mine:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Targeted to buy drinks? From predatory European women?!?


More bartenders and club promoters (sadly) haha

I was usually in groups when I was out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Now I understand your previous statement. My city is quite quiet, but for a night drinking whiskey with my buddies in pubs in the old market square, I take my well-worn Certina.
> 
> I think that if I was going to London or French Marseille next time, I would not take expensive watches with me.


Yeah, I'm really not that skittish. My wife and I went to Cancun last year for our anniversary and I wore my Omega SMP 2254. I even swam with it!

But who'd want to steal that piece of crap anyway?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not an ideal situation, for sure. Otherwise, I felt as safe in Europe as I do around the US. I may have been targeted more at bars and clubs to buy drinks, but other than the Barcelona incident, I never really felt threatened or anxious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've been to Barcelona three times already. Very beautiful city. Once I was there on business, all day I walked around their markets buying various antiques. Unfortunately, in the very center I found the Catalan Independence March, it was loud, a lot of screams and police, generally a lot of provocations and scuffles. So I withdrew quickly back to the port where I had my hotel.
However, it is one of my two favorite cities. The second is Miami, where I was playing with a larger team for over a week and had a lot of interesting adventures, including with a taxi driver on an overnight course.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm probably the oddball here in SoOoO in that I think that a plastic Swatch is interesting enough to keep in my stash. So I'm probably predisposed to "wallow around in the mud."


As an esteemed, very senior OoO brother, you are allowed to wear even a sundial on your wrist without comments fro us.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I wore my GMT Master II in London and around western and Eastern Europe and never once felt threatened - I was usually traveling with buddies, but I really never thought about it.
> 
> Closest issue I had was in Barcelona where I was walking alone around dusk to meet up with a friend and a couple of guys approached me speaking Catalan. I responded in Spanish, but they knew I was American. Offered me drugs and then tried to grab my wrist when I wasn't interested. Put the one guy on the concrete and they both ran away tail between their legs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad you came out on top, but shyte does happen.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Liked for what you did to them. Not for the fact that it happened.


Yeah me too.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not an ideal situation, for sure. Otherwise, I felt as safe in Europe as I do around the US. I may have been targeted more at bars and clubs to buy drinks, but other than the Barcelona incident, I never really felt threatened or anxious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ever hear about those weird "play" robberies where a few guys grab someone laughing and being silly and lift them up and shake them around, then walk away laughing? But the dudes watch is gone! I think there are videos but haven't watched them. Read about it somewhere on WUS.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree. I had one and appreciated it, but the lugs were too long and disproportionate on me. Seems that on our man Mario, it looks great.


I had no issue with the slightly elongated SM300 lugs on my flat wrist but can see how certain guys with round, somewhat fatty wrists might have a problem.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> 59 been waiting for me to say that


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> The gift engraving on the case is from when my great-great(-great?)-grandpa received it in 1928, so it's still got a few years till its 100th anniversary. I don't know if I'll take it anywhere to get serviced.
> 
> View attachment 15382597
> 
> ...


Another really nice pocket watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I think it was Bro Al whose ancestors were "on the other side" during Prohibition.


Probably some of my ancestors too. Remember I'm originally from E Tennessee.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Come on! why are you putting all those great behind grandpa, 1928 is not that far away in time, BT was already in his teens programming Jacquard machines


When my dad gave it to me and described the lineage, he wasn't sure if it had been his own great-grandpa or older. I can ask him again, but hey, this is SoOoO, and we catch fish that are t h i s b i g.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Glad you came out on top, but shyte does happen.


twss


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Yeah, I'm really not that skittish. My wife and I went to Cancun last year for our anniversary and I wore my Omega SMP 2254. I even swam with it!
> 
> But who'd want to steal that piece of crap anyway?


I was just going to say that.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Ever hear about those weird "play" robberies where a few guys grab someone laughing and being silly and lift them up and shake them around, then walk away laughing? But the dudes watch is gone! I think there are videos but haven't watched them. Read about it somewhere on WUS.


Yes, I have heard of those! Never let any stranger come close to me like. Likely why my incident wasn't as bad as it could have been - I was weary from the start and made my move as soon as the one guy started coming close. They probably thought I was drunk and didn't expect me to react the way that I did haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Here are mine:


They're fun and unique, but we've gotta admit -- they do _not_ age well at all. I think I can polish the scratches out of mine but the plastic will always be yellowish.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> They're fun and unique, but we've gotta admit -- they do _not_ age well at all. I think I can polish the scratches out of mine but the plastic will always be yellowish.


They don't. The third one's strap pretty much disintegrated.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Since Mrs Mav is from Nicaragua, I travel there a lot, usually once per year. The first time, I was wearing my SMP on a rubber strap in a marketplace and a little kid pulled on it. I felt him, pulled my wrist back with the watch still on, and the security guy that was escorting us pushed the kid away. He ran back to his Mom and they ran off. The kid was probably 6ish?

Her cousin's husband has a Breitling. He has a couple of fake ones in his house and car. His reasoning is that if he's ever robbed, he'll hand over the fake, with the real one in the safe or pocket. I would always tell him in jest that no one would ever want to steal that crap.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> They don't. The third one's strap pretty much disintegrated.


The good thing is, straps are still available and pretty inexpensive (even from Swatch themselves, along with aftermarket). The bad thing is, the watches themselves are basically unrepairable (though I've seen DIYers make it happen on Youtube).

Still, I'll say that I was impressed to learn how they adapted an engineering solution from an ultra-thin watch (Piaget?) and used the case itself as a baseplate for the movement.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Here are mine:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Since Mrs Mav is from Nicaragua, I travel there a lot, usually once per year. The first time, I was wearing my SMP on a rubber strap in a marketplace and a little kid pulled on it. I felt him, pulled my wrist back with the watch still on, and the security guy that was escorting us pushed the kid away. He ran back to his Mom and they ran off. The kid was probably 6ish?
> 
> Her cousin's husband has a Breitling. He has a couple of fake ones in his house and car. His reasoning is that if he's ever robbed, he'll hand over the fake, with the real one in the safe or pocket. I would always tell him in jest that no one would ever want to steal that crap.


I'm fine, I might only travel to Baltimore...

uh,.. wait a sec...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Glad you came out on top, but shyte does happen.


#TWSS


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> twss


NRA


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I love it when guys with low post counts initiate one absurd thread after another and then snaps at responders who give responses they don’t like. After getting multiple threads locked, same OP just opened another thread asking absurd questions about the 37mm Yachtmaster.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


>


She's pretty flawless. Wait what we talking about here?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I love it when guys with low post counts initiate one absurd thread after another and then snaps at responders who give responses they don't like. After getting multiple threads locked, same OP just opened another thread asking absurd questions about the 37mm Yachtmaster.


That dude again? Didn't he insult Higgs, aka the nicest guy on WUS? I tried to bait him last time but he didn't fall for it. LOL


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I love it when guys with low post counts initiate one absurd thread after another and then snaps at responders who give responses they don't like. After getting multiple threads locked, same OP just opened another thread asking absurd questions about the 37mm Yachtmaster.


McNoob? Or whatever his name was.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm fine, I might only travel to Baltimore...
> 
> uh,.. wait a sec...


Baltimore, Murderland?

Jk jk, I went to undergrad in Baltimore, and grew to really love Charm City by the end of my 4 years. Was supposed to have my 5-year in May, but COVID and all happened...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> When my dad gave it to me and described the lineage, he wasn't sure if it had been his own great-grandpa or older. I can ask him again, but hey, this is SoOoO, and we catch fish that are t h i s b i g.


Let's see: you're 49 if my memory serves me right, your father must be born between 1945 and 1950, your grandpa must be born between 1910 and 1920, hence the watch belonged to your great-grandpa. The watch was gifted to him in 1928, and it was obviously a retirement gift since the Prohibition Bureau was active untill 1933, and they wouldn't gift a gold watch to a young agent leaving the unit. Minimum retirement age for Federal Employees before 1947 was 55, so your great-grandpa was born to the latest in 1873. Now the thing that puzzles me is why did your great-grandpa marry late? can you ask your father and try to find out?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yes, I have heard of those! Never let any stranger come close to me like. Likely why my incident wasn't as bad as it could have been - I was weary from the start and made my move as soon as the one guy started coming close. They probably thought I was drunk and didn't expect me to react the way that I did haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Attaboy!!!!!!!!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's see: you're 49 if my memory serves me right, your father must be born between 1945 and 1950, your grandpa must be born between 1910 and 1920, hence the watch belonged to your great-grandpa. The watch was gifted to him in 1928, and it was obviously a retirement gift since the Prohibition Bureau was active untill 1933, and they wouldn't gift a gold watch to a young agent leaving the unit. Minimum retirement age for Federal Employees before 1947 was 55, so your great-grandpa was born to the latest in 1873. Now the thing that puzzles me is why did your great-grandpa marry late? can you ask your father and try to find out?


I admire you, Sherlock.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

So a quick update on my recent Panerai search. The AD near me was supposed to bring the PAM 574 in on Monday but it has taken a bit longer. The SA just reached out and told me it's finally there. I will try to make it over there tomorrow or Friday.

In the meantime I was texting him about the Hulk that I've been on the "list" for since last year and was hoping a PAM purchase might help move along. He claims now that they actually haven't gotten any of them for a very long time and they don't know if they will be getting any more. I'm not sure if this is just BS or if it could possibly be true. I'm hoping it's not true.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> That dude again? Didn't he insult Higgs, aka the nicest guy on WUS? I tried to bait him last time but he didn't fall for it. LOL


Yep. He accused one guy of stalking him until a moderator told him no one was stalking him. Thus far no one has responded to his thread but just a matter of time. Anything I posted would just get me in trouble.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> So a quick update on my recent Panerai search. The AD near me was supposed to bring the PAM 574 in on Monday but it has taken a bit longer. The SA just reached out and told me it's finally there. I will try to make it over there tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> In the meantime I was texting him about the Hulk that I've been on the "list" for since last year and was hoping a PAM purchase might help move along. He claims now that they actually haven't gotten any of them for a very long time and they don't know if they will be getting any more. I'm not sure if this is just BS or if it could possibly be true. I'm hoping it's not true.


At my local AD, they have already released three Hulks since the beginning of the year. It turns out I should pick mine up for my 50th birthday.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> So a quick update on my recent Panerai search. The AD near me was supposed to bring the PAM 574 in on Monday but it has taken a bit longer. The SA just reached out and told me it's finally there. I will try to make it over there tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> In the meantime I was texting him about the Hulk that I've been on the "list" for since last year and was hoping a PAM purchase might help move along. He claims now that they actually haven't gotten any of them for a very long time and they don't know if they will be getting any more. I'm not sure if this is just BS or if it could possibly be true. I'm hoping it's not true.


IMO the PAM 574 is a fantastic watch to buy unless you have Popeye wrists like Big Al and can go 44mm but not me. I have a feeling your AD is telling you the truth about the Hulk and think very significant changes will be announced next month regarding Rolex.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> At my local AD, they have already released three Hulks since the beginning of the year. It turns out I should pick mine up for my 50th birthday.


Congrats! Based on your name, that should be sometime next year, no? Or an early present?

Maybe I should request Polish citizenship through my grandparents and move there for a while?? I'm sure people have done stranger things for a Rolex. Lol.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> IMO the PAM 574 is a fantastic watch to buy unless you have Popeye wrists like Big Al and can go 44mm but not me. I have a feeling your AD is telling you the truth about the Hulk and think very significant changes will be announced next month regarding Rolex.


Can't like bad news like that. Maybe I should ask them to move my name over to the Batman or Pepsi list and then I can do a trade for a new Hulk?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Congrats! Based on your name, that should be sometime next year, no? Or an early present?
> 
> Maybe I should request Polish citizenship through my grandparents and move there for a while?? I'm sure people have done stranger things for a Rolex. Lol.


My friend, I made an advance on the Hulk a year and a half ago ...

And my birthday is in May.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Oh this is exciting. Not sure I really have the skill level for this yet or will it even fit but it sure is a pretty dial. I wish this was available in the Dievas homage size.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro G, and JMan, what's the point of buying such a watch, and where does it fit in a Rolex, Omega, GS, collection? just because it's on sale, or cheaper than a toaster is not reason enough to buy a watch. Bro G, if you buy that watch, and you open your watchbox before going out in the morning, you are going to look at your Rolex, or Omega, then say nah, I'll wear the Hamilton today?


Well said. 

I don't even wear any of my lower end watches anymore but they are worthless to try to sell away and are just languishing in the secondary watch box.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> He is trying to trick the WUS PG detection system


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Truth right here on the inter web .
> I would not buy it and you are right it doesn't fit one bit which is why I either do what I have and then JMANs no in between no compromise


^^^ that is a smart man talking


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's buried in a box somewhere in the basement. For now, here's a simulation.


I thought the multi-cams worked better than the digital camo?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> This is why I love it here. You are totally right. I love your honesty. Thanks man, you $aved me some money.


Finally, common sense prevailed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Bro dick said something about dunking it in ketchup up for 15 minutes?


Don't stand in the sun for too long...,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hmm...
> 
> View attachment 15382067


What's in the box?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> THA'S WHY I DON'T WANT TO TRIM MY NOSE HAIRS


LOL. Is it rated N95?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> how does this look now?


Yuck


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> IMO the PAM 574 is a fantastic watch to buy unless you have Popeye wrists like Big Al and can go 44mm but not me. I have a feeling your AD is telling you the truth about the Hulk and think very significant changes will be announced next month regarding Rolex.


I am waiting for September and collecting money.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> At least you guys have a big state. From memory WA it's as big as Kazakhstan
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. Or half of Europe....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Go and get a job
> 
> I love that call of his
> 
> ...


LOL. Bob Hawke and Paul Keating revamped the whole economy and set the basis for the many good years that followed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> That's what beater Seikos are for.


Umm... 

Your Seiko ain't that cheap too


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL WTF


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That's silly.
> 
> Titanium is far stronger than steel, but it's also much lighter. The idea of a hammer is weight and positioning of the weight.
> 
> ...


It's for the utility belts for the ladies in those X rated movies....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well said.
> 
> I don't even wear any of my lower end watches anymore but they are worthless to try to sell away and are just languishing in the secondary watch box.


I've sold a few of my lower end watches just so my wife can see them going out the door. Then I can replace them with more expensive ones and she doesn't ask too many questions.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> My friend, I made an advance on the Hulk a year and a half ago ...
> 
> And my birthday is in May.


We're almost twins.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Correct @Dogbert_is_fat ALWAYS responds within seconds no matter the time of day or night.


Not yesterday. I was so tired, i went to bed right after dinner and slept for 10 hours straight.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> We're almost twins.


Almost, I mean ...?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm confused...thought you were happy with that.


Oh, don't get me wrong, I am. Just can't go on holidays and can't visit clients in other states. I used to travel over east to meet my good clients on a regular basis but can't do that this year. I also owe brother @Galaga on my promise to buy him beers during a meet up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> HAHAHA, if only you knew.....


LOL


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

@Dogbert, you shoot these posts like from Kalashnikov. 😁


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Going to drop this here but before 5 years ago I had NEVER heard of Tudor watches . Went through 40 years without ever hearing the word Tudor or seeing the word Tudor ....
> Pretty amazing when you think about it . I sure as heck had heard of Rolex and Omega and PP VC Breguet and the like but not a peep about Tudor .
> Just find it odd.
> Back to my sandwich


Enjoy your sandwich


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ that is a smart man talking


It happens once in a blue moon did I tell you about that time never mind


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> @Dogbert, you shoot these posts like from Kalashnikov.


I know. Is there some kind of WUS speed governor?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Caught up. An additional 50 posts during the two me I was scrolling through the SoOoO thread.


I see that I still have nearly two hundred to catch up on...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> His arm is embarrassed by this mix breed combo.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> TBH, this is a not-insignificant thought that planted itself in my head last month when my birthday rolled around.
> 
> I got a gift card for Amazon for an easy $100, and I started building a list of Swiss watches -- which meant Swatch and nothing else. My parents also mailed me my old Swatch from my junior high-HS days, and I'm pleased to say that with a new battery and strap (which is what I bought with the gift card), it's running again and is a perfectly entertaining casual watch for when my AW is charging or I want to go low-key.
> 
> ...


I like a nice Swatch. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Good night gentlemen.


Good night? This must be 4am Hong Kong time. That's good morning....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Before I go I have to mention this - businesses are suffering from COVID and a rise in robberies is bound to happen.
> 
> This happened just yesterday in Hong Kong. It's not about the watch, it's whether they will hurt you in the process.
> 
> ...


Oh no. Someone is going to ask this question, "Rolex angst - going on holiday in Hong Kong - is it safe to wear your Rolex?"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> That dude again? Didn't he insult Higgs, aka the nicest guy on WUS? I tried to bait him last time but he didn't fall for it. LOL


That guy needs to be put in the sin bin


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> At my local AD, they have already released three Hulks since the beginning of the year. It turns out I should pick mine up for my 50th birthday.


When is that? Your 50th, I mean. Must be next year considering your posting handle says 1971. That puts you in the same year as J-mod


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Congrats! Based on your name, that should be sometime next year, no? Or an early present?
> 
> Maybe I should request Polish citizenship through my grandparents and move there for a while?? I'm sure people have done stranger things for a Rolex. Lol.


Are you also a 1971 baby?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


>


Welcome back @Toothbras.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you also a 1971 baby?


Yessir


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I've sold a few of my lower end watches just so my wife can see them going out the door. Then I can replace them with more expensive ones and she doesn't ask too many questions.


Well, mine ain't stupid. She knows how much these things costs. Besides, she has her own Rolex and a few other Swiss watches like a Omega, Zenith, Ball and Victorinox. Won't be able to fool her.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> We're almost twins.


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> @Dogbert, you shoot these posts like from Kalashnikov.


That's a new one. Yes, there's a new improved model. AK-47 is so passe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I know. Is there some kind of WUS speed governor?


I have had a lot of practice


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, mine ain't stupid. She knows how much these things costs. Besides, she has her own Rolex and a few other Swiss watches like a Omega, Zenith, Ball and Victorinox. Won't be able to fool her.


None taken

My wife's extremely sharp and bright in certain arenas, but she trusts me to handle the finances and doesn't know crap about watches. Works for me.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> None taken
> 
> My wife's extremely sharp and bright in certain arenas, but she trusts me to handle the finances and doesn't know crap about watches. Works for me.


Oh and I have bought her a Cartier Santos and a Rolex OP, both pre-owned of course. She appreciates the brands and is excited to own and wear them, but if you asked her what they cost or are worth, she wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I think it was Bro Al whose ancestors were "on the other side" during Prohibition.


Mine too... another wasted effort to stop the unstoppable


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Come on! why are you putting all those great behind grandpa, 1928 is not that far away in time, BT was already in his teens programming Jacquard machines


seems like yesterday :-(


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Again that's a really nice pocket watch!!


defintely


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I had no issue with the slightly elongated SM300 lugs on my flat wrist but can see how certain guys with round, somewhat fatty wrists might have a problem.


wow that hurt


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Another really nice pocket watch.


x2


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Probably some of my ancestors too. Remember I'm originally from E Tennessee.


Why I laff at NASCARs recent snootiness


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm fine, I might only travel to Baltimore...
> 
> uh,.. wait a sec...


Probably more dangerous than Nicaragua ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Probably more dangerous than Nicaragua ?


godfrey i missed the wait a sec


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's see: you're 49 if my memory serves me right, your father must be born between 1945 and 1950, your grandpa must be born between 1910 and 1920, hence the watch belonged to your great-grandpa. The watch was gifted to him in 1928, and it was obviously a retirement gift since the Prohibition Bureau was active untill 1933, and they wouldn't gift a gold watch to a young agent leaving the unit. Minimum retirement age for Federal Employees before 1947 was 55, so your great-grandpa was born to the latest in 1873. Now the thing that puzzles me is why did your great-grandpa marry late? can you ask your father and try to find out?


in my case always remember I can add / subtract a great


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Is it rated N95?


Was kinda hoping research would show a beard works as good as a mask


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> None taken
> 
> My wife's extremely sharp and bright in certain arenas, but she trusts me to handle the finances and doesn't know crap about watches. Works for me.


Lucky you. I don't know whether it is good or bad but my missus has no grasp on finance. She knows how to swipe that credit card though....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh and I have bought her a Cartier Santos and a Rolex OP, both pre-owned of course. She appreciates the brands and is excited to own and wear them, but if you asked her what they cost or are worth, she wouldn't have a clue.


If you quote your own post, you're supposed to start with "Godfrey" first. It's a tradition of OoO. 

Your wife is a lucky lady, I would say.

Yes, most wives and girlfriends wouldn't have a clue about value of things. It's all a piece of plastic to them and that piece of 2.5" x 1.5" plastic card lets them buy anything in the store. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Was kinda hoping research would show a beard works as good as a mask


I am sure that it does. The fact is that the nose traps a lot of dust shows that it works. The density will dictate the size of particles it can trap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bro @Betterthere only 200 more to go and you are in the Top 20 leaderboard.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you quote your own post, you're supposed to start with "Godfrey" first. It's a tradition of OoO.
> 
> Your wife is a lucky lady, I would say.
> 
> Yes, most wives and girlfriends wouldn't have a clue about value of things. It's all a piece of plastic to them and that piece of 2.5" x 1.5" plastic card lets them buy anything in the store.


Sorry, I thought I knew most of the quirks and protocols here (Godfrey).

I know about the plastic thing too! I've literally said to my wife "it must be so nice to just swipe that plastic thing and people give you stuff!" She tends to confuse the debit and credit cards too. Ugh!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Sorry, I thought I knew most of the quirks and protocols here (Godfrey).
> 
> I know about the plastic thing too! I've literally said to my wife "it must be so nice to just swipe that plastic thing and people give you stuff!" She tends to confuse the debit and credit cards too. Ugh!


LOL. I never use a debit card because it is hard to get a bank to reverse fraudulent transactions. I always use the bank's money and they have a vested interest to chase after their money. It has worked well for me the last 3 or 4 times I reported a suspicious transaction.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mine too... another wasted effort to stop the unstoppable


Was prohibition even a thing in the south? I find it hard to believe anywhere around here ever could be regulated. Now the mooshiner hillbillies have always been brewing illegal hooch just because. Prohibition didn't cause that either. I'll bet NY and Chicago felt it but down here I doubt it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I never use a debit card because it is hard to get a bank to reverse fraudulent transactions. I always use the bank's money and they have a vested interest to chase after their money. It has worked well for me the last 3 or 4 times I reported a suspicious transaction.


Yes, we have a rewards card she's supposed to use for all purchases. The debit is just to pull cash when necessary. But without fail, every couple of weeks there's a charge on the debit at a store or gas station, and she's like "oops, sorry, how did that happen?" Love her to pieces though!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Come on! why are you putting all those great behind grandpa, 1928 is not that far away in time, BT was already in his teens programming Jacquard machines


Yes, quite. My wife has an Elgin pocketwatch from 1910. Her grandmother bought it new.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> bro @Betterthere only 200 more to go and you are in the Top 20 leaderboard.


well aware my friend


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Very healthy strap for $25. Panatime Special from Amazon. I dig it. No time to try it out tonight.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Very healthy strap for $25. Panatime Special from Amazon. I dig it. No time to try it out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keeping an eye on these for future reference. Very nice. I prefer the lower profile buckles but that's an easy fix.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Keeping an eye on these for future reference. Very nice. I prefer the lower profile buckles but that's an easy fix.


Yeah I can't use these buckles either. It will be swapped out with a spare.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's see: you're 49 if my memory serves me right, your father must be born between 1945 and 1950, your grandpa must be born between 1910 and 1920, hence the watch belonged to your great-grandpa. The watch was gifted to him in 1928, and it was obviously a retirement gift since the Prohibition Bureau was active untill 1933, and they wouldn't gift a gold watch to a young agent leaving the unit. Minimum retirement age for Federal Employees before 1947 was 55, so your great-grandpa was born to the latest in 1873. Now the thing that puzzles me is why did your great-grandpa marry late? can you ask your father and try to find out?


Nah -- decent reasoning, but the name is whoever came before my great-grandpa (whom I'm named after, too). My dad's dad was barely into his twenties when he flew in WWII, which would make him born no earlier than 1920. Checked a photo of his gravestone -- yeah, born in 1923. So say that his dad (my great-grandpa) was born near 1900, which would've put his dad (great-great-grandpa) no later than 1873.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, we have a rewards card she's supposed to use for all purchases. The debit is just to pull cash when necessary. But without fail, every couple of weeks there's a charge on the debit at a store or gas station, and she's like "oops, sorry, how did that happen?" Love her to pieces though!


Umm... sounds like what my wife would do.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

NJ Hurricane update: JCP&L estimates power won't be completely restored until 11:00 pm on 8/11. People without generators will be buying a lot of ice. People with generators will be buying a lot of gas.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> NJ Hurricane update: JCP&L estimates power won't be completely restored until 11:00 pm on 8/11. People without generators will be buying a lot of ice. People with generators will be buying a lot of gas.


Tough... 3 tornadoes here...2 died.. not too far from my daughter's house ...lucky... she is terrified of them


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Tough... 3 tornadoes here...2 died.. not too far from my daughter's house ...lucky... she is terrified of them


That reminds me, I haven't heard from my sister in Durham yet. I assume if she had impact somebody would have told me.

My wife got evacuated from her volunteer gig with the National Park Service in Delaware Water Gap NRA yesterday due to a related tornado watch, but I don't think any materialized nearby. There were countless trees down, but we have no shortage of tree crews and they were cleared away quickly. That wood is usually sold by the end of the day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> That reminds me, I haven't heard from my sister in Durham yet. I assume if she had impact somebody would have told me.
> 
> My wife got evacuated from her volunteer gig with the National Park Service in Delaware Water Gap NRA yesterday due to a related tornado watch, but I don't think any materialized nearby. There were countless trees down, but we have no shortage of tree crews and they were cleared away quickly. That wood is usually sold by the end of the day.


Yeah Durham way away from storm track


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> NJ Hurricane update: JCP&L estimates power won't be completely restored until 11:00 pm on 8/11. People without generators will be buying a lot of ice. People with generators will be buying a lot of gas.


My mom and brother are up in North Jersey. They were luckily spared.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> My mom and brother are up in North Jersey. They were luckily spared.


That's good to hear. Work was strange today. We're about 2/3 working from home, and many people were working from cars in their driveways, with computers plugged into cigarette lighters, networking through tethered cell phones. It must be the same for big chunks of the coast.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> At my local AD, they have already released three Hulks since the beginning of the year. It turns out I should pick mine up for my 50th birthday.


Gun, PF and I have Hulks. Join us!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's an interesting hammer; I would have never thought that I would learn about high tech hammers on a watch forum


Circling around back to this...

When something directly helps you with your job, then it's definitely worth investing in the good versions that just work better. That $300 hammer reminds me of the $300 tuba mouthpiece I bought (when all of my earlier mouthpieces cost closer to $50). It's better enough that when you use it _all the time,_ the benefits are worth it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Tough... 3 tornadoes here...2 died.. not too far from my daughter's house ...lucky... she is terrified of them


Glad that you and family are safe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Circling around back to this...
> 
> When something directly helps you with your job, then it's definitely worth investing in the good versions that just work better. That $300 hammer reminds me of the $300 tuba mouthpiece I bought (when all of my earlier mouthpieces cost closer to $50). It's better enough that when you use it _all the time,_ the benefits are worth it.


Very true.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today (Aug 5) is what would have been my 25th wedding anniversary.








That's us, 25 years ago today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Today (Aug 5) is what would have been my 25th wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Bro... I gave you a like both for sharing and being a cute couple all those years ago. Wish she was still here with you to celebrate but all I can say is try to think of how lucky you were that she chose you. And to all those good years together.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry Bro... I gave you a like both for sharing and being a cute couple all those years ago. Wish she was still here with you to celebrate but all I can say is try to think of how lucky you were that she chose you. And to all those good years together.


Thanks Bro BT. I am thankful for that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

She had the BEST hair going, didn’t she?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry Bro... I gave you a like both for sharing and being a cute couple all those years ago. Wish she was still here with you to celebrate but all I can say is try to think of how lucky you were that she chose you. And to all those good years together.


Same here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> She had the BEST hair going, didn't she?


 She certainly did and if I may say so, she wasn't lacking anywhere. Beautiful woman. How old in that pic?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> She certainly did and if I may say so, she wasn't lacking anywhere. Beautiful woman. How old in that pic?


29


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> In fact, HK's life is not safe.
> 
> And as for the places of private sale and collection of watches, according to a survey on the Polish watch forum, the most popular are: shopping centers, gas stations, KFC and McDonalds.


It's reasonably safe actually. But given the dire circumstances in the last year and a half, with the civil unrest then COVID...some people's livelihood is hanging by a thread.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Its one of those HK-made life-like sex dolls. Battery operated, smart-technology - will speak your name and "learn" your needs.


I think Japan is way ahead in that particular area.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I want one !!!
> 
> Where can I send an advance payment?


I'll pm my PayPal to you.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Just relating my impressions all those many years ago. Of course now Tudors mostly have in-house movements and have become expensive, unlike way back then.


Fact is I had no problem with the value proposition that Tudor brought to the table at all. It's all good that try are now more a separate identity, with their own "in-house" movements and what not.

Some of their designs are just...

Every time I see the Grantour I see a guy who's got a black eye from a fight. It's interesting movement-wise, given it's the only flyback chronograph from Rolex/Tudor, but that look.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> 29


Been racking my brain and I can't remember her name....do you mind refreshing my memory?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Been racking my brain and I can't remember her name....do you mind refreshing my memory?


Andrea


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry Bro... I gave you a like both for sharing and being a cute couple all those years ago. Wish she was still here with you to celebrate but all I can say is try to think of how lucky you were that she chose you. And to all those good years together.


Amen to that. It's the time we have that counts right.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> What do you call this bros? A claw hammer? A tool?
> 
> Nope it's not, because of its $300+ price tag this titanium hammer is not a tool. It's something you wear on your utility belt to look good.


I use this guy:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great flick.
> 
> It shows you what happens when one of your victims has more money than God and is feeling particularly aggrieved. Hell hath no fury...


Yeah was a really interesting watch. I found the one guy who was still in denial about getting duped by the wine interesting (alto found him highly irritating for wearing sunglasses indoors)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Good to hear of GF. Same or new?


Same one for the last year


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mleok said:


> Often more than you ever wanted to know... haha.


THIS, very much THIS!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Correct @Dogbert_is_fat ALWAYS responds within seconds no matter the time of day or night.


That certainly sounds like him


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> For today I have this:


Did you really have to share that?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Here it comes again!
> 
> I used to wear my Alpinist on a bund back around 2011 when I first got it, before I got more comfortable with the smaller case size. Like many, I had much larger watches back then and the Alp originally felt tiny. I wanted to add some width to it.


You should add some depth to that; like Marianas trench depth


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> that was going to be my exact reply but I broke the rule and #readahead


Everything okay?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> So this 3rd gen Dynamic was released in 1997 and was discontinued less than 3 years later. So is this a "vintage" watch or just an old watch?
> 
> Anyway, it's great on a distressed Colareb.


I'd go with garbage personally

Although I do like the first generation Dynamics


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Well it's more about levels of risk. There are tons of WUS threads asking "is it safe to wear my [insert watch here] on my trip to [insert city/country here]". Not everyone is comfortable wearing their multi-thousand [insert currency here ] watch in every moment of their daily life. Should we not own them?


I really hate those threads; I mean they're an adult make a decision. If you have to write a thread like that you're not comfortable in the first place so best not to wear it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Here are mine:


I like your collection Kiwi; it's genuinely eclectic


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


>


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Very healthy strap for $25. Panatime Special from Amazon. I dig it. No time to try it out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like quite a nice strap


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Gun, PF and I have Hulks. Join us!


I haven't actually worn mine since lockdown


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry Bro... I gave you a like both for sharing and being a cute couple all those years ago. Wish she was still here with you to celebrate but all I can say is try to think of how lucky you were that she chose you. And to all those good years together.


@Sappie66 I gave you a like but this post by BT sums it up best


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Andrea


Hope you are enjoying the life and memories you guys shared today Sap and it's not too hard on you


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I overtook Tribe on the WUS hall of lameness! Now have a gap of 5k posts to go. If I posted like I used to that would still mean 5 months work...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Reminds me : was on deep sea fishing trip with some friends/co workers ...night before at supper one guy casually/jokingly while drinking said "we (he and wife) have more money than God". Was off color but ignored... week later he had a heart attack...kind of stuck with me.


I've never heard anyone use that statement. But I have heard many times, I'm buying what would you like. Take home message, God likes beer drinkers 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When is that? Your 50th, I mean. Must be next year considering your posting handle says 1971. That puts you in the same year as J-mod


In May 2021.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> If I were to choose between the Hamilton and the Longines I'll take the Longines.


Everyday. Unless I really wanted a certain Hamilton field watch, like the ones shown here yesterday.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Bro Dick can hook you up! The one in the pic is his personal one. I'm sure he can get you something similar.


Bro Dick is a true connoisseur of female beauty.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> For today I have this:


Digging deep into your watch walk in closet 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Going to drop this here but before 5 years ago I had NEVER heard of Tudor watches . Went through 40 years without ever hearing the word Tudor or seeing the word Tudor ....
> Pretty amazing when you think about it . I sure as heck had heard of Rolex and Omega and PP VC Breguet and the like but not a peep about Tudor .
> Just find it odd.
> Back to my sandwich


The power of marketing, or non US marketing probably.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a new one. Yes, there's a new improved model. AK-47 is so passe.


I was shooting with KBK AKMS when I was in the army. Good, simple and accurate equipment.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Nice bund. Used to wear one in the 60s.


Same here. I thought they had gone out of fashion.

May the flower power be with bro Dick and his bund strap!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes but would you wear it on a Tudor? There is something about mixing independent watch brands that bugs me. If it was an aftermarket mesh of the same design, I would not have that issue. This does not make any sense for me to feel this way. It really does work on the watch I believe.
> 
> Maybe Ill try it for a time and see.


You could start a thread. Does putting an Omega bracelet on a Turdor bring it into Rolex territory?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Today (Aug 5) is what would have been my 25th wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful picture Sappie. It makes me sad for you to know that this lovely lady is no more by your side, but it makes me happy to know that she shared your life and love for more than 25 years, and I am sure that she still manages to put a smile on your face whenever you think of her. I am not a religious person, but I believe that we are all here for a reason, and hers was to meet you, make you happy, gift you your daughter, and look after both of you from afar. Today is still the celebration of one of the best days in your life, so, Happy Anniversary Sappie


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Gun, PF and I have Hulks. Join us!


A few more months and I'll join you!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yes it does give the watch a bit more wrist presence. It's beautifully made if a little on the pricey side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classier than what I was buying at Walmart.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Bro Dick is a true connoisseur of female beauty.


Why'd you think they call me bro Dick?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Nah -- decent reasoning, but the name is whoever came before my great-grandpa (whom I'm named after, too). My dad's dad was barely into his twenties when he flew in WWII, which would make him born no earlier than 1920. Checked a photo of his gravestone -- yeah, born in 1923. So say that his dad (my great-grandpa) was born near 1900, which would've put his dad (great-great-grandpa) no later than 1873.


It fits perfectly now. In fact, in my timeline, I tried to relate your watch to your great-grandpa, and stick to him, but with the added info, and the willingness to add another generation, we were able to establish that it was your great-great-grandpa's watch. Great team work; only thing left for you to do is to try to find the gravestones and put the precise date of birth of your great-grandpa and great-great-grandpa so we can put this case at rest and move on with our lives

Edit: now that the correct ownership of the watch has been established, it has also been established by association in a previous post that BT was contemporary of your great-great-grandpa


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Could be better-spec'd.
> View attachment 15382569


When did they start using a swan neck in pocket watches?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I've always liked this watch and when I tried it in NYC last year I thought it was the most comfortable watch I've ever tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do








Eeeet!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I wore my GMT Master II in London and around western and Eastern Europe and never once felt threatened - I was usually traveling with buddies, but I really never thought about it.
> 
> Closest issue I had was in Barcelona where I was walking alone around dusk to meet up with a friend and a couple of guys approached me speaking Catalan. I responded in Spanish, but they knew I was American. Offered me drugs and then tried to grab my wrist when I wasn't interested. Put the one guy on the concrete and they both ran away tail between their legs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've never felt threatened while traveling and working around Europe (not many countries, if any, that I've missed). But San Paulo is one city I don't plan to visit again.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's see: you're 49 if my memory serves me right, your father must be born between 1945 and 1950, your grandpa must be born between 1910 and 1920, hence the watch belonged to your great-grandpa. The watch was gifted to him in 1928, and it was obviously a retirement gift since the Prohibition Bureau was active untill 1933, and they wouldn't gift a gold watch to a young agent leaving the unit. Minimum retirement age for Federal Employees before 1947 was 55, so your great-grandpa was born to the latest in 1873. Now the thing that puzzles me is why did your great-grandpa marry late? can you ask your father and try to find out?


Good one. I was thinking of posting a similar post but was too lazy. My father was born in 1930 and grandfather in 1898, so great-great grandfather seemed to be stretching.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Today (Aug 5) is what would have been my 25th wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful couple. Sad that she went before her time. I hope that you and the kids are holding up well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That certainly sounds like him


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did you really have to share that?


Apparently he did...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


More Simpsons?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I haven't actually worn mine since lockdown


I heard that green colour keeps the virus away...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I overtook Tribe on the WUS hall of lameness! Now have a gap of 5k posts to go. If I posted like I used to that would still mean 5 months work...
> View attachment 15383406


Tribe is a sitting duck. JD is going to be tough


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've never heard anyone use that statement. But I have heard many times, I'm buying what would you like. Take home message, God likes beer drinkers
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Take home message is don't mess with the man upstairs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> In May 2021.


May the force be with you. 

Better that you order your watch soon. I waited too late to order mine and i am still waiting!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Bro Dick is a true connoisseur of female beauty.


Beauty in the eyes of the beholder. I don't fancy hugging a pair of bamboo poles.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I was shooting with KBK AKMS when I was in the army. Good, simple and accurate equipment.


Nice. Never tried that before. Everyone have their own preferences. Is that your favourite?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> A few more months and I'll join you!


I still cannot overcome my aversion to green


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Today (Aug 5) is what would have been my 25th wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Often hear the saying "a broken heart" but when someone you love passes it very much feels like something's broken inside. The pain subsides after many years but the heart is forever scarred.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I still cannot overcome my aversion to green


So old and you don't know what's good.  Seriously, the Hulk is one of the few pretty watches with a green dial. I miss this hero to pair.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> May the force be with you.
> 
> Better that you order your watch soon. I waited too late to order mine and i am still waiting!!!


Again, I ordered the green monster a year and a half ago.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Andrea


Thinking about you brother.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

On a lighter topic

Broke my little piggy yesterday so waking the dog is no longer only a pain in the a$$.

With all the talk about Hamilton yesterday I put on my dinky (42mm) Marathon.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I heard that green colour keeps the virus away...


This is about as green as I'd go


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> At my local AD, they have already released three Hulks since the beginning of the year. It turns out I should pick mine up for my 50th birthday.


Sign me up for the next one
Or better yet @BigSeikoFan sign me up for the next one


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Sign me up for the next one


What, Mrs. JMan is starting a Rolex collection?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> What, Mrs. JMan is starting a Rolex collection?












She has the top left


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> Sign me up for the next one


As of today, the registration for the Hulk is blocked. I'm sorry.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> As of today, the registration for the Hulk is blocked. I'm sorry.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like your collection Kiwi; it's genuinely eclectic


Thanks! Now if I could just add a Hulk and a PAM...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> She has the top left


All you need now is a DJ41 and a Daytona and you can Daument Sporty ;-)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not an ideal situation, for sure. Otherwise, I felt as safe in Europe as I do around the US. I may have been targeted more at bars and clubs to buy drinks, but other than the Barcelona incident, I never really felt threatened or anxious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Drinks on SaMaster, everyone!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I had no issue with the slightly elongated SM300 lugs on my flat wrist but can see how certain guys with round, somewhat fatty wrists might have a problem.


Right up Dog's alley, this right here!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Again, I ordered the green monster a year and a half ago.


I have a small brain. Can't retain too much information. Please forgive me


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> This is about as green as I'd go
> 
> View attachment 15383529


I wouldn't even...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Doing my own pressure test.










So far, so good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Doing my own pressure test.
> 
> View attachment 15383725
> 
> ...


That's not a pressure test. That's a submersion test


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> It's reasonably safe actually. But given the dire circumstances in the last year and a half, with the civil unrest then COVID...*some people's livelihood is hanging by a thread.*


Lebanon, as a whole, is in an awful state right now, with one of the threads being the grain stores that were blown up in the accident a couple days ago. (and I completely believe that it was an accident and not something nefarious, even if it was preventable)


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have a small brain. Can't retain too much information. Please forgive me


Mine isn't too big either. I have just returned my new glasses for complaint because I saw scratches on the glass / plastic.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Doing my own pressure test.
> 
> View attachment 15383725
> 
> ...


Crown tightened?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Classier than what I was buying at Walmart.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That's a low bar indeed.

Shyt, a preowned colostomy bag is classier than anything from Walmart.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> She has the top left


A good collection.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure that it does. The fact is that the nose traps a lot of dust shows that it works. The density will dictate the size of particles it can trap.


Thanks for the visual...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> When did they start using a swan neck in pocket watches?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The question is, why didn't Omega? 

Dunno, but when I was looking at Samaster's pic, I realized that it was missing the swan neck regulator and also the adjuster screws for the geartrain pivots (chatons?). Now I wonder about the balance wheel, too. My gr-gr-grandpa's 1920's Hamilton has a split bimetallic balance.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I never use a debit card because it is hard to get a bank to reverse fraudulent transactions. I always use the bank's money and they have a vested interest to chase after their money. It has worked well for me the last 3 or 4 times I reported a suspicious transaction.


Not for nothing but the fraud protection system Capital One has in place is pretty amazing. They send you an email once something suspicious is charged. I'm a big fan.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> This is about as green as I'd go
> 
> View attachment 15383529


Still wish we could've got that one (or the US Open edition) for my dad. Golfing is one of his main hobbies, and he and his brothers made a point to get together at least once or twice a year to golf and hang out. Most of the pictures I have of the three of them are from the golf course.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, we have a rewards card she's supposed to use for all purchases. The debit is just to pull cash when necessary. But without fail, every couple of weeks there's a charge on the debit at a store or gas station, and she's like "oops, sorry, how did that happen?" Love her to pieces though!


"It's not a bug; it's a feature."


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Lebanon, as a whole, is in an awful state right now, with one of the threads being the grain stores that were blown up in the accident a couple days ago. (and I completely believe that it was an accident and not something nefarious, even if it was preventable)


Ammonium nitrate is a bizatch


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> NJ Hurricane update: JCP&L estimates power won't be completely restored until 11:00 pm on 8/11. People without generators will be buying a lot of ice. People with generators will be buying a lot of gas.


Lots to be said for a generator permanently hooked up to nat gas. Had one at the old house and can't count the number of times it saved our butt.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

_Starship Troopers_ was good for this too...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Ammonium nitrate is a bizatch


Showed my wife a couple vids and she was absolutely astonished. Now I wonder what the Tianjin explosion would have looked like in the daytime.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> She has the top left


I know, more reason for her to add the Hulk; there is nothing better than sharing a hobby


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> She has the top left


Nice strap on the SD


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry Bro... I gave you a like both for sharing and being a cute couple all those years ago. Wish she was still here with you to celebrate but all I can say is try to think of how lucky you were that she chose you. And to all those good years together.


Hear, hear!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Today (Aug 5) is what would have been my 25th wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are a lovely couple. Sorry that she went before her time. I hope that today you're remembering all of the good times, how she can still put a smile on your face, celebrating her life and your time together. Happy Anniversary brother!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Mine isn't too big either. I have just returned my new glasses for complaint because I saw scratches on the glass / plastic.


Darn it. I hate scratches on my glasses.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks for the visual...
> 
> View attachment 15383735


You are welcome. We do our best.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The question is, why didn't Omega?
> 
> Dunno, but when I was looking at Samaster's pic, I realized that it was missing the swan neck regulator and also the adjuster screws for the geartrain pivots (chatons?). Now I wonder about the balance wheel, too. My gr-gr-grandpa's 1920's Hamilton has a split bimetallic balance.


Omegas had swan neck regulators in the early 1950s, not sure when the started. I wonder if it was patented and by whom?

googled

George Reed patented a device (US Patent no. 61867) on February 5 1867, which is now known today as the *Swan Neck regulator*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not for nothing but the fraud protection system Capital One has in place is pretty amazing. They send you an email once something suspicious is charged. I'm a big fan.


Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Darn it. I hate scratches on my glasses.


The first time I bought plastic bezels and plastic lenses for $ 250, and such bad luck.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Ammonium nitrate is a bizatch


Yes, all 2750 Tons of them; the blast was heard in Cyprus, 230Km away, with people going down on the streets thinking that something happened over there


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Sign me up for the next one
> Or better yet @BigSeikoFan sign me up for the next one


Done.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

For the car lovers, this is a must watch video... it's not about aesthetics, it's about ultimate technology; watch it without missing an iota, you'll thank me later






Edit: for those who don't know it, Gordon Murray was an engine designer before being a car designer, he designed Formula One cars, and was hands on in every aspect of the design of the McLaren F1 car, including its gearbox. He also forbid his race drivers to wear a watch to avoid more momentum and disequilibrium . Enjoy


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lots to be said for a generator permanently hooked up to nat gas. Had one at the old house and can't count the number of times it saved our butt.


I wish we could get natural gas. The closest we can get is liquid propane. At least it would outlast gasoline.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Omegas had swan neck regulators in the early 1950s, not sure when the started. I wonder if it was patented and by whom?
> 
> googled
> 
> George Reed patented a device (US Patent no. 61867) on February 5 1867, which is now known today as the *Swan Neck regulator*


Doing some looking myself now, too. An image search gave a comparison pic posted on a replica forum which showed swan neck regulators that will never work - the "neck" part doesn't even push the adjustment lever against the setting screw.

Not gonna post the pic here as it's verboten (plus they were all in faked PAMs).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words Bros.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry Bro... I gave you a like both for sharing and being a cute couple all those years ago. Wish she was still here with you to celebrate but all I can say is try to think of how lucky you were that she chose you. And to all those good years together.


+1. And OoO wouldn't be the same without Sappie's presence here either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's a beautiful picture Sappie. It makes me sad for you to know that this lovely lady is no more by your side, but it makes me happy to know that she shared your life and love for more than 25 years, and I am sure that she still manages to put a smile on your face whenever you think of her. I am not a religious person, but I believe that we are all here for a reason, and hers was to meet you, make you happy, gift you your daughter, and look after both of you from afar. Today is still the celebration of one of the best days in your life, so, Happy Anniversary Sappie


Well expressed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jaguarshark said:


> Do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks better on strap than on bracelet to my eye.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


Any other Rolex models blocked of which you are aware?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> For the car lovers, this is a must watch video... it's not about aesthetics, it's about ultimate technology; watch it without missing an iota, you'll thank me later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saved the video in my favorites and will view later today after I catch up on SoOoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Only slightly over 100 posts to read this morning. Will look at PF’s video now since I’ve been a sports car hound for as long as I can remember.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Today (Aug 5) is what would have been my 25th wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss Sappie. I've only been participating in OoO for a short time, but you have always made me feel welcome around here. The others have said it better than I could have; happy anniversary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> For the car lovers, this is a must watch video... it's not about aesthetics, it's about ultimate technology; watch it without missing an iota, you'll thank me later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This actually came up on my YouTube feed. Have saved it to watch later!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

On another note... here's a fun new thread!

Have you seen this Rare ROLEX OYSTERQUARTZ 








Have you seen this Rare ROLEX OYSTERQUARTZ


Hi Guys have you seen this Rare Rolex Oysterquartz ref. 19158 for sale in Chrono24? What do you think about it? Have a great day a Blessings, Mike https://www.chrono24.com/rolex/yellow-oyster-quartz-rainbow-watch-ref-19158-with-original-box-and-papers--id16019789.htm?SETLANG=en_US&SETCURR=USD




r.tapatalk.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> On another note... here's a fun new thread!
> 
> Have you seen this Rare ROLEX OYSTERQUARTZ
> 
> ...


Hey, the seller is in 90210. We should go check it out, troll him and his bedazzled OQ. ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Hey, the seller is in 90210. We should go check it out, troll him and his bedazzled OQ.


Probably wears it on his gold toilet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Probably wears it on his gold toilet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is the toilet seat bedazzled? Goolging "bedazzled toilet seat"... oh f*ck...










😂 🤣 😂 🤣


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Is the toilet seat bedazzled? Goolging "bedazzled toilet seat"... oh f*ck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't imagine trying to keep that thing disinfected.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Probably wears it on his gold toilet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well, there's this tub but it's only brass.










Wonder how often you have to dunk it in ketchup to keep it shiny...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, there's this tub but it's only brass.
> 
> View attachment 15384122
> 
> ...


For polished brass/bronze just some Brasso and a little bit of elbow grease will make it shiny in no time.

Can't use that on watches (unless it's an all polished case) as the brushed surfaces will become shiny as well. So safest bet is ketchup.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Is the toilet seat bedazzled? Goolging "bedazzled toilet seat"... oh f*ck...


Wtf


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Okay I've had a long day so calling it a day.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Watch of the day is...










Photo is from this past weekend. I just can't put this watch down. Good problem to have.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> For polished brass/bronze just some Brasso and a little bit of elbow grease will make it shiny in no time.
> 
> Can't use that on watches (unless it's an all polished case) as the brushed surfaces will become shiny as well. So safest bet is ketchup.


Some Brasso on an orbital buffer, at least. I also like Nevr-Dull on brass.

I'd be tempted to just let it patina instead. That's a lot of square footage to polish every few days.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Watch of the day is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mav, please write what is so amazing about this watch.

Does this shiny telescope scratch a lot?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not for nothing but the fraud protection system Capital One has in place is pretty amazing. They send you an email once something suspicious is charged. I'm a big fan.


One of my former PhD students now works for FICO on credit card fraud detection.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> One of my former PhD students now works for FICO on credit card fraud detection.


Nice to be back in the OoO thread. Aspects of that SLA037J1 thread were interesting to read as I really like that specific model. One guy in that thread was super defensive and rude. Fortunately everyone here is polite although we sometimes have a tendency to rattle the cages of speedposters when they venture into this thread.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Mav, please write what is so amazing about this watch.
> 
> Does this shiny telescope scratch a lot?


By far one of the best blue dials out there. IMHO.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Nice to be back in the OoO thread. Aspects of that SLA037J1 thread were interesting to read as I really like that specific model. One guy in that thread was super defensive and rude. Fortunately everyone here is polite although we sometimes have a tendency to rattle the cages of speedposters when they venture into this thread.


Yes, I'm not fond of that guy. I don't mind arguing on the merits, but he does tend to engage in ad hominem attacks, and simply refuses to respond to any evidence that does not agree with his point of view. And he just doesn't seem to understand that a single Timegrapher measurement in one position, in one instant of time, means very little when you're trying to establish information about the distribution of accuracy and precision for a given type of movement.

The same guy also claims that the 6L is derived from the KS 52XX calibres, even though the movements have totally different thicknesses, diameters, and balance wheel sizes and positions relative to the stem position. The things he feels the need to make up and fight about is simply bizarre. Sure, I'm opinionated and difficult as well, but I will admit when I'm proven wrong, like when it was pointed out that Credor uses a 6L calibre in their recent watches.

There was the other guy who disappeared after insulting me, when I asked him to explain why he felt it was appropriate to compare the ETA position error specification with the Seiko 6L daily rate specification, when ETA has a separate daily rate specification.

The funny thing is that both are engineers with advanced degrees, which really makes me question the quality of education they received (or at least retained).


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Nice to be back in the OoO thread. Aspects of that SLA037J1 thread were interesting to read as I really like that specific model. One guy in that thread was super defensive and rude. Fortunately everyone here is polite although we sometimes have a tendency to rattle the cages of speedposters when they venture into this thread.


I think Omega is a decent quality watch though they will never rise to the same level of quality as Rolex, no matter how hard they try. As for Omega owners, I think they're nice people but they must have an inferiority complex with regard to Rolex owners. How could they not.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Watch of the day is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is just so effing amazing!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mleok said:


> One of my former PhD students now works for FICO on credit card fraud detection.


Too cool. I sorta suspected the algo required something more advanced than arithmetic..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> By far one of the best blue dials out there. IMHO.


This ^ 2!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Watch of the day is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pic is triggering feelings of envy and jealousy to rise within me. I should call my therapist.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mleok said:


> Yes, I'm not fond of that guy. I don't mind arguing on the merits, but he does tend to engage in ad hominem attacks, and simply refuses to respond to any evidence that does not agree with his point of view. And he just doesn't seem to understand that a single Timegrapher measurement in one position, in one instant of time, means very little when you're trying to establish information about the distribution of accuracy and precision for a given type of movement.
> 
> The same guy also claims that the 6L is derived from the KS 52XX calibres, even though the movements have totally different thicknesses, diameters, and balance wheel sizes and positions relative to the stem position. The things he feels the need to make up and fight about is simply bizarre. Sure, I'm opinionated and difficult as well, but I will admit when I'm proven wrong, like when it was pointed out that Credor uses a 6L calibre in their recent watches.
> 
> ...


"Your college called. They want their degree back."


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Your college called. They want their degree back."


Haha, like the chronometer certification, a college degree is just a snapshot in time, and does not guarantee performance in the future.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> This pic is triggering feelings of envy and jealousy to rise within me. I should call my therapist.


Group buy, group buy!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Group buy, group buy!!


I thought you already had some VCs


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I thought you already had some VCs


I do. What's yer point?? 😆


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Nap time for the cat that is


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Nap time for the cat that is


That Is the Jman special id like to get!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Liked for what you did to them. Not for the fact that it happened.


+1


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Are you also talking about fragrances other than those from a woman? Today I was at the airport in my favorite shop and filled the perfume cabinet.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> That Is the Jman special id like to get!


Wears awesome 41mm stuffed 6498 élaboré w swan neck great dial flame blued hands and voila


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Wears awesome 41mm stuffed 6498 élaboré w swan neck great dial flame blued hands and voila


I thought Sappie was talking about Loki...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mleok said:


> One of my former PhD students now works for FICO on credit card fraud detection.


Was he a doctor, airline pilot etc before joining FICO. I seem to recall seeing the movie 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I see that I still have nearly two hundred to catch up on...


Still catching up mate..😓😓


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Watch of the day is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photoshop can make almost any dial look good, just saying 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Your college called. They want their degree back."


Please post it back using the same envelope that we used to send it to you.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I never use a debit card because it is hard to get a bank to reverse fraudulent transactions. I always use the bank's money and they have a vested interest to chase after their money. It has worked well for me the last 3 or 4 times I reported a suspicious transaction.


The same kinda thing going on with me now.

We bought Coles Online last week. They deducted twice for the same order , but similar amounts. When rang they said, the first is their estimation and second is the actual. They will refund the estimated once delivering is completed and within 10 BUSINESS Days. And the lady even said, its their new system. What the hell.

Now started a dispute through my bank and lets c how it goes.

Never gonna use them again.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Wears awesome 41mm stuffed 6498 élaboré w swan neck great dial flame blued hands and voila


I bet you use that line on all the girls 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> Yes, I'm not fond of that guy. I don't mind arguing on the merits, but he does tend to engage in ad hominem attacks, and simply refuses to respond to any evidence that does not agree with his point of view. And he just doesn't seem to understand that a single Timegrapher measurement in one position, in one instant of time, means very little when you're trying to establish information about the distribution of accuracy and precision for a given type of movement.
> 
> The same guy also claims that the 6L is derived from the KS 52XX calibres, even though the movements have totally different thicknesses, diameters, and balance wheel sizes and positions relative to the stem position. The things he feels the need to make up and fight about is simply bizarre. Sure, I'm opinionated and difficult as well, but I will admit when I'm proven wrong, like when it was pointed out that Credor uses a 6L calibre in their recent watches.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Sometimes the line seems blurred between having strong opinions and being simply opinionated. I think too that often times we forget that even our own opinions are merely reflections of our own very limited experiences, with samples way too small to come to meaningful conclusions.

Thus far my limited experience with three Seikos with 8L35B movements has been very favorable. Even my experience with three Turtles with 4R36 movements has been better than good. However my experience with a couple of Seikos with 6R15D movements is altogether another story to the extent I doubt I'll ever buy another Seiko with that movement.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry Bro... I gave you a like both for sharing and being a cute couple all those years ago. Wish she was still here with you to celebrate but all I can say is try to think of how lucky you were that she chose you. And to all those good years together.


Same here too mate.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Photoshop can make almost any dial look good, just saying
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


For sure but aside from increasing the exposure a tiny bit and upping the contrast, there's no other edits I've made. The dial really does pop like this in real life. It's amazing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Looks like the last few posts on the “Help me understand... “ thread are hammering in the last nails. Unfortunate, as it’s been one of the best reads on WUS this year.


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> For sure but aside from increasing the exposure a tiny bit and upping the contrast, there's no other edits I've made. The dial really does pop like this in real life. It's amazing.


I was kidding. It's a great looking dial. That blue just pops.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I think Omega is a decent quality watch though they will never rise to the same level of quality as Rolex, no matter how hard they try. As for Omega owners, I think they're nice people but they must have an inferiority complex with regard to Rolex owners. How could they not.











I know. Way too many losers own Omegas, even here.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mleok said:


> I don't mind arguing on the merits, but he does tend to engage in ad hominem attacks, and simply refuses to respond to any evidence that does not agree with his point of view.


That sounds like almost every single Rolex hater that points to marketing as the sole reason why Rolex is as successful as it is. ?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> She has the top left


Great collection mate.  and the ND in particular..


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was kidding. It's a great looking dial. That blue just pops.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Ah OK. Sorry sometimes I miss the funny tongue in cheek stuff especially on a forum. Just goes over my head...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> This pic is triggering feelings of envy and jealousy to rise within me. I should call my therapist.


No you don't. You need to visit your VC AD and buy one of those too. Keep in mind one of our primary missions as OoO brothers is to enable one another to keep buying watches we don't really need.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Lebanon, as a whole, is in an awful state right now, with one of the threads being the grain stores that were blown up in the accident a couple days ago. (and I completely believe that it was an accident and not something nefarious, even if it was preventable)


Threads? Edit: I see was a comment on the other posts.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> No you don't. You need to visit your VC AD and buy one of those too. Keep in mind one of our primary missions as OoO brothers is to enable one another to keep buying watches we don't NEED AT ALL .


Fixed it for you


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> That Is the Jman special id like to get!



















Or this one.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> She has the top left


I was so shocked by your collection that I just bought 114060!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not good on nice glasses...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Ammonium nitrate is a bizatch


Does it just blow up?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> The same kinda thing going on with me now.
> 
> We bought Coles Online last week. They deducted twice for the same order , but similar amounts. When rang they said, the first is their estimation and second is the actual. They will refund the estimated once delivering is completed and within 10 BUSINESS Days. And the lady even said, its their new system. What the hell.
> 
> ...


Coles, as in the shoe brand?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _Starship Troopers_ was good for this too...


yes


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Does it just blow up?


To the tune of $5bil+ damage, up to a couple hundred deaths, and 250,000+ homeless at the moment.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not for nothing but the fraud protection system Capital One has in place is pretty amazing. They send you an email once something suspicious is charged. I'm a big fan.


I use AMEX for similar reason. Also have alerts set up for all kinds of stuff. In last day, I l detected an Amazon fraud, Long story but of course a new card required. The world has too many useless people.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Mav, please write what is so amazing about this watch.
> 
> Does this shiny telescope scratch a lot?


I can go on and on... hand finishing of the case, bracelet, movement parts, the movement itself, the gold rotor, the very tight tolerances of the fit and finish, how there's almost zero gap between links, how accurate it is. But it's all about the beautiful blue dial for me. I also love the fit, how it just fits perfectly on my wrist. It's almost as if it was made for me personally.

I have mostly light, hairline scratches all over, especially the polished parts of the case, and underside of the bracelet from desk diving. Nothing that's visible on the bezel so far.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> To the tune of $5bil+ damage, up to a couple hundred deaths, and 250,000+ homeless at the moment.


Yeah pretty dumb to leave laying around just waiting for something to happen.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Nap time for the cat that is


You should consider making/selling the JMan special, seriously!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lots to be said for a generator permanently hooked up to nat gas. Had one at the old house and can't count the number of times it saved our butt.


I use our TP supply for that. Next item to stock up Clorox


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> No you don't. You need to visit your VC AD and buy one of those too. Keep in mind one of our primary missions as OoO brothers is to enable one another to keep buying watches we don't really need.


Speaking of which.......

Made another trade deal.....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, all 2750 Tons of them; the blast was heard in Cyprus, 230Km away, with *people going down on the streets* thinking that something happened over there


I like that image


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I wish we could get natural gas. The closest we can get is liquid propane. At least it would outlast gasoline.


Have you tried solar?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I was so shocked by your collection that I just bought 114060!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> I can go on and on... hand finishing of the case, bracelet, movement parts, the movement itself, the gold rotor, the very tight tolerances of the fit and finish, how there's almost zero gap between links, how accurate it is. But it's all about the beautiful blue dial for me. I also love the fit, how it just fits perfectly on my wrist. It's almost as if it was made for me personally.
> 
> I have mostly light, hairline scratches all over, especially the polished parts of the case, and underside of the bracelet from desk diving. Nothing that's visible on the bezel so far.


Thanks for your review. Nice to hear you are happy with it. You only have to buy such watches, and sell the rest that stop enjoying. This is called chasing a rabbit ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> You should consider making/selling the JMan special, seriously!


Only available for this crew


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


>


You won't provoke me, one bought today is enough!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> For sure but aside from increasing the exposure a tiny bit and upping the contrast, there's no other edits I've made. The dial really does pop like this in real life. It's amazing.


True... this one is without any enhancement, and you can even see the squares between the minutes indices changing color according to the light incidence


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> I can go on and on... hand finishing of the case, bracelet, movement parts, the movement itself, the gold rotor, the very tight tolerances of the fit and finish, how there's almost zero gap between links, how accurate it is. But it's all about the beautiful blue dial for me. I also love the fit, how it just fits perfectly on my wrist. It's almost as if it was made for me personally.
> 
> I have mostly light, hairline scratches all over, especially the polished parts of the case, and underside of the bracelet from desk diving. Nothing that's visible on the bezel so far.


Awesome watch. Just curious what size your wrist is? I tried on a gold one recently, since they didn't have any SS, and I was kind of relieved that it felt too big for me (I know TWSS). Otherwise, I might have really started to "need" this watch!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> True... this one is without any enhancement, and you can even see the squares between the minutes indices changing color according to the light incidence
> 
> View attachment 15384590


Nice PF, didn't know you had one!! That's a great capture - those little blue square reflections are hard to capture on camera but sooooo sweet to look at.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nearby hog processing corp .....heading out of business... tough times on food supply...OTH maybe some land will pop up


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Awesome watch. Just curious what size your wrist is? I tried on a gold one recently, since they didn't have any SS, and I was kind of relieved that it felt too big for me (I know TWSS). Otherwise, I might have really started to "need" this watch!


It's 6.75". Speaking of gold, I saw this one one at the boutique recently...










??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Food story ...see if I can explain well....

So local Piggly Wiggly had a sorry cut of meat with fat that was intended for stews. Beef that is. Bought mostly by poor people I would guess. I discovered it about 3 years back at $1.99 a pound. So rather than slim jims for Bo the Wonder Dog as a snack, I started buying this stuff. Since it was scraps, there was never many packages. Now Mrs BT most often found it and bought it. The butcher never knew its destination. So as he saw it sell, he started slowly having more and raising the price. So the years pass..... Just before Bo passed, Mrs BT said i'm not going to pay those prices, I will just buy him ribeye. lmao. So today just happened to be in there. Stacks of unsold packages of said meat at $7.99 a pound. 
Unintended consequences and he will never know what happened.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Have you tried solar?


That's a scary thought. There are a few houses with solar add-ons here. I think liquid propane would work better in this location. You just need to be sure that the delivery guy remembers to disconnect the hose before drives away. In 2003, the nearest propane dealership and a few adjacent blocks got obliterated that way.









Luck was with Newton in 2003 propane explosion


NEWTON -- A decade after the event, long-time residents of Newton still marvel, not only at the power of the blast that destroyed Able Energy, but at how lucky the town was that the explosion didn't …



www.njherald.com


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Food story ...see if I can explain well....
> 
> So local Piggly Wiggly had a sorry cut of meat with fat that was intended for stews. Beef that is. Bought mostly by poor people I would guess. I discovered it about 3 years back at $1.99 a pound. So rather than slim jims for Bo the Wonder Dog as a snack, I started buying this stuff. Since it was scraps, there was never many packages. Now Mrs BT most often found it and bought it. The butcher never knew its destination. So as he saw it sell, he started slowly having more and raising the price. So the years pass..... Just before Bo passed, Mrs BT said i'm not going to pay those prices, I will just buy him ribeye. lmao. So today just happened to be in there. Stacks of unsold packages of said meat at $7.99 a pound.
> Unintended consequences and he will never know what happened.


Think a similar story will ever happen to a Rolex?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> You won't provoke me, one bought today is enough!


Are you sure? we are the best enablers you can find on this forum, or any other!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Nearby hog processing corp .....heading out of business... tough times on food supply...OTH maybe some land will pop up


That's tough. A lot of restaurants here in LA have started to close down permanently. Mrs Mav and I were talking to one of the farms that we partner with for meat and they aren't sure how much longer they can last.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you sure? we are the best enablers you can find on this forum, or any other!
> 
> View attachment 15384607


It's very nice to look at.


----------



## collinruth24 (Jul 10, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> True... this one is without any enhancement, and you can even see the squares between the minutes indices changing color according to the light incidence
> 
> View attachment 15384590


Never see enough of these Overseas. Sadly... they're impressive all the way around.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> That's tough. A lot of restaurants here in LA have started to close down permanently. Mrs Mav and I were talking to one of the farms that we partner with for meat and they aren't sure how much longer they can last.


Hog factory farmed here so many may be happy unless you like bacon. quite a few of Mrs BT relatives work there and/or have hog houses. So another hit to economy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of which.......
> 
> Made another trade deal.....


I realize you're not telling us what is coming in, but at least tell us what is leaving or already left???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Think a similar story will ever happen to a Rolex?


Saw a similar story recently related to weather predictions...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of which.......
> 
> Made another trade deal.....


It's is a new month. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Nearby hog processing corp .....heading out of business... tough times on food supply...OTH maybe some land will pop up


Hate to hear that. Too many businesses are shuttering their doors.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Think a similar story will ever happen to a Rolex?


No


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> No


Will they lower prices or maybe restore discounts? Or maybe they will still raise, and thanks to this paradoxically increase the demand?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> That's tough. A lot of restaurants here in LA have started to close down permanently. Mrs Mav and I were talking to one of the farms that we partner with for meat and they aren't sure how much longer they can last.


Several here...not that they were great or such anyway but any one that's marginal. Ever hear of The Chef and The Farmer?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I realize you're not telling us what is coming in, but at least tell us what is leaving or already left???


Tudor BBChrono left.









Added a bit of cash too.

Any guesses? I had mentioned it a while back.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Tudor BBChrono left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no loss there


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Is the toilet seat bedazzled? Goolging "bedazzled toilet seat"... oh f*ck...


Is that a throne?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Okay I've had a long day so calling it a day.


Sleep tight. I start my shift now on OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> By far one of the best blue dials out there. IMHO.


Looks like the ink from my fountain pen


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That would be a fine play bro.
> 
> I may have a trade opportunity for the blue one. I recently traded my gray one as part of the Yachtmaster deal.
> 
> Was cooling off on the gray anyway TBH, and the blue one appealed to me more. White one is great too.


Hope you like it


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today I had a very successful day. But the evening beers put me to sleep. So good night!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I think Omega is a decent quality watch though they will never rise to the same level of quality as Rolex, no matter how hard they try. As for Omega owners, I think they're nice people but they must have an inferiority complex with regard to Rolex owners. How could they not.


Are you going to start a new thread in the Omega sub-forum asking if Omega owners have an inferiority complex?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Today I had a very successful day. But the evening beers put me to sleep. So good night!


evening beers = very successful day


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Hope you like it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Hope you like it


Should arrive tomorrow morning.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> This pic is triggering feelings of envy and jealousy to rise within me. I should call my therapist.


For sure and she will prescribe the remedy which is for you to obtain one of those nice pieces yourself


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mleok said:


> Haha, like the chronometer certification, a college degree is just a snapshot in time, and does not guarantee performance in the future.


Continuous professional development is the answer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Will they lower prices or maybe restore discounts? Or maybe they will still raise, and thanks to this paradoxically increase the demand?


I don't think Rolex has ever lowered their prices. Technically I don't think Rolex AD's were supposed to discount either. I'm curious to see what Rolex will come out with next month as they're supposed to introduce new models. I won't even attempt to predict what Rolex might come up with as over the past umpteen years I've been 100% wrong with any predictions.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Are you also talking about fragrances other than those from a woman? Today I was at the airport in my favorite shop and filled the perfume cabinet.


Hahaha. Bad Boy eh? 

By the way, i mistook Hermes for Herpes....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Still catching up mate..


See you at the finish line


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Photoshop can make almost any dial look good, just saying
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Heck, photoshop can even make me look good


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> The same kinda thing going on with me now.
> 
> We bought Coles Online last week. They deducted twice for the same order , but similar amounts. When rang they said, the first is their estimation and second is the actual. They will refund the estimated once delivering is completed and within 10 BUSINESS Days. And the lady even said, its their new system. What the hell.
> 
> ...


Some is called "holding" which isn't really a deduction. I got that before on a transaction. Couldn't remember what that was for though. I called up and they said so and the hold was released after five days.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Agreed. Sometimes the line seems blurred between having strong opinions and being simply opinionated. I think too that often times we forget that even our own opinions are merely reflections of our own very limited experiences, with samples way too small to come to meaningful conclusions.
> 
> Thus far my limited experience with three Seikos with 8L35B movements has been very favorable. Even my experience with three Turtles with 4R36 movements has been better than good. However my experience with a couple of Seikos with 6R15D movements is altogether another story to the extent I doubt I'll ever buy another Seiko with that movement.


Good thing i don't engage in technical analysis of watches. In fact, none of my nearly twenty thousands post are


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I know. Way too many losers own Omegas, even here.


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I was so shocked by your collection that I just bought 114060!


Noice


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I use our TP supply for that. Next item to stock up Clorox


Just don't get ammonium nitrate...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For sure and she will prescribe the remedy which is for you to obtain one of those nice pieces yourself


A little out of my range actually. Hence my Thinking Man's VC:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> To the tune of $5bil+ damage, up to a couple hundred deaths, and 250,000+ homeless at the moment.


Cannot like that. This is truly an earth level issue for the human race to come together to help them. The pictures from that one single event is so gut wrenching when you see the suffering the Lebanese people are going through. I pray for them


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Are you also talking about fragrances other than those from a woman? Today I was at the airport in my favorite shop and filled the perfume cabinet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah pretty dumb to leave laying around just waiting for something to happen.


That, and probably non- existent safety inspections and safety & hazard analysis of dangerous goods. Add to it, greedy owners to do things on the cheap.

If you google search, there was a huge fire in the states at a sugar refinery factory. Yes, sugar dust is also volatile.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> You should consider making/selling the JMan special, seriously!


That was what I have been suggesting. Could be his side gig and might make him the next big thing.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Are you also talking about fragrances other than those from a woman? Today I was at the airport in my favorite shop and filled the perfume cabinet.


Question for BT:

does a Man of Carrhart (MOC) wear perfume?

A Man of Barbour (MOB) does not ...

;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> True... this one is without any enhancement, and you can even see the squares between the minutes indices changing color according to the light incidence
> 
> View attachment 15384590


Nice watch bro PF. What's your take on the ****** date at 4.30?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Food story ...see if I can explain well....
> 
> So local Piggly Wiggly had a sorry cut of meat with fat that was intended for stews. Beef that is. Bought mostly by poor people I would guess. I discovered it about 3 years back at $1.99 a pound. So rather than slim jims for Bo the Wonder Dog as a snack, I started buying this stuff. Since it was scraps, there was never many packages. Now Mrs BT most often found it and bought it. The butcher never knew its destination. So as he saw it sell, he started slowly having more and raising the price. So the years pass..... Just before Bo passed, Mrs BT said i'm not going to pay those prices, I will just buy him ribeye. lmao. So today just happened to be in there. Stacks of unsold packages of said meat at $7.99 a pound.
> Unintended consequences and he will never know what happened.


Same way butchers here do too. They used to give away off cuts and innards odds and then realised that they could charge people for it. But not nearly as expensive as $7.99 a pound.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That's a scary thought. There are a few houses with solar add-ons here. I think liquid propane would work better in this location. You just need to be sure that the delivery guy remembers to disconnect the hose before drives away. In 2003, the nearest propane dealership and a few adjacent blocks got obliterated that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Industrial accidents. Plenty of examples around the world.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cannot like that. This is truly an earth level issue for the human race to come together to help them. The pictures from that one single event is so gut wrenching when you see the suffering the Lebanese people are going through. I pray for them


They sure need all the prayers they can get


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Think a similar story will ever happen to a Rolex?


Doubt so. They are selling to their ADs, their order books are always full so they know how many to make.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice watch bro PF. What's your take on the ****** date at 4.30?


I hate ****** date, but sometimes you need to compromise if the rest of the watch is stunning


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Good Night Gentlemen


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Hate to hear that. Too many businesses are shuttering their doors.


Can't really like this but many are facing economic armageddon at the moment.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Will they lower prices or maybe restore discounts? Or maybe they will still raise, and thanks to this paradoxically increase the demand?


No, to first question.

Yes, to the next.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Tudor BBChrono left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mentioned a lot of watches...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> no loss there


Agreed. That is a Breitling in Tudor guise


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Should arrive tomorrow morning.


As you remember, the bracelet ended up being the fail for me on the black. Blue should hold value better IMO. Jman asked me did I miss it but honestly no. But a great watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Today I had a very successful day. But the evening beers put me to sleep. So good night!


Sleep tight.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


That goes well with Mario's words of "filling" the cupboard.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> They sure need all the prayers they can get


Yeah, that was really bad 

I feel their suffering.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Question for BT:
> 
> does a Man of Carrhart (MOC) wear perfume?
> 
> ...


 I go natural.... think I have some cologne somewhere as old as my children. Older lady stopped by our lunch table today...said to Mrs BT : I just wanted to make sure you still have this good looking husband. He is a fine looking man.
I was thinking WTF has mrs BT been out with someone else????

A true story..go figure


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I hate ****** date, but sometimes you need to compromise if the rest of the watch is stunning


No compromise


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I go natural.... think I have some cologne somewhere as old as my children. Older lady stopped by our lunch table today...said to Mrs BT : I just wanted to make sure you still have this good looking husband. He is a fine looking man.
> I was thinking WTF has mrs BT been out with someone else????
> 
> A true story..go figure


Cougar.

Older lady had eyes on you when you were younger. 

That's a compliment, no?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cougar.
> 
> Older lady had eyes on you when you were younger.
> 
> That's a compliment, no?


yes ... we saw her last month  
older well our age I think. Still it was nice


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What a beautiful couple. Sad that she went before her time. I hope that you and the kids are holding up well.


X2. Take care Sap.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I go natural.... think I have some cologne somewhere as old as my children. Older lady stopped by our lunch table today...said to Mrs BT : I just wanted to make sure you still have this good looking husband. He is a fine looking man.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yes ... we saw her last month
> older well our age I think. Still it was nice


Feels good to know that you still got the touch


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Agreed. Sometimes the line seems blurred between having strong opinions and being simply opinionated. I think too that often times we forget that even our own opinions are merely reflections of our own very limited experiences, with samples way too small to come to meaningful conclusions.
> 
> Thus far my limited experience with three Seikos with 8L35B movements has been very favorable. Even my experience with three Turtles with 4R36 movements has been better than good. However my experience with a couple of Seikos with 6R15D movements is altogether another story to the extent I doubt I'll ever buy another Seiko with that movement.


I will say that if errors are normally distributed about zero, then getting three watches with errors close to zero is much more likely than getting three watches with large errors, so there is a greater statistical significance to the large error examples.

In any case, for me at least, it is cold comfort that most people have Seikos with much better accuracy than the stated range, if the one I end up with performs at the extremes of the stated range when I wear it. Maybe it's just that my usage pattern is very different from what Seiko optimizes their watches for.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you going to start a new thread in the Omega sub-forum asking if Omega owners have an inferiority complex?











No Omega owner should have an inferiority complex as long as this one ...









is balanced with this one or ...









or this one.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> A little out of my range actually. Hence my Thinking Man's VC:


That's a nice watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Question for BT:
> 
> does a Man of Carrhart (MOC) wear perfume?
> 
> ...











Does this count?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No compromise


Big like for the gif


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Does this count?


Nope. Normal....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> I was so shocked by your collection that I just bought 114060!


In your honor


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Does this count?


Switched to this for no stains in the shirt:

(does this count as Daumenting antiperspirant?)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cannot like that. This is truly an earth level issue for the human race to come together to help them. The pictures from that one single event is so gut wrenching when you see the suffering the Lebanese people are going through. I pray for them


Maybe Hezbollah can send a few make shift hospitals


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Switched to this for no stains in the shirt:
> 
> (does this count as Daumenting antiperspirant?)
> 
> View attachment 15384730


Does it actually work ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No Omega owner should have an inferiority complex as long as this one ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is like saying that it is okay I look ugly if I have a beautiful woman by my side


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Big like for the gif


Gifs have finally worked for me on both Tapatalk and desktop versions. Platform upgrade had all the advantages and I am happy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is like saying that it is okay I look ugly if I have a beautiful woman by my side


It's true though, ain't it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Switched to this for no stains in the shirt:
> 
> (does this count as Daumenting antiperspirant?)
> 
> View attachment 15384730


Why is it pink....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Maybe Hezbollah can send a few make shift hospitals


LOL. Not stepping into politics but yeah, maybe they should.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's true though, ain't it?


That's.... true, unfortunately


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Not stepping into politics but yeah, maybe they should.


I kind of had to throw it in there gently w a little bbq sauce


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Does it actually work ?


According to my wife, who's about armpit height, it does.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why is it pink....


Pic from the intrawebz; I can go find my gray-colored one later.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Closer closer


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Several here...not that they were great or such anyway but any one that's marginal. Ever hear of The Chef and The Farmer?


I haven't, my wife hasn't either but we just checked out the website and it's looks amazing! Are they OK?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Venting time. So y’all know I’m looking hard at the PAM 574. It’s just like me to already be looking at accessories as well. I found a OEM Panerai deployant on eBay (I know gotta be careful) but the guy doesn’t list the size/width of it, just says for a 44mm. Ok, well it depends on the taper of the strap. So I sent him a message asking for the width. 

His reply “Are you interested”

So I wrote back that I may be but I need to know the size.

He replies again, paraphrasing now, well I could measure it but want to get a sense of your price level. I don’t mean to be rude but I get a lot of questions and people don’t end up buying or low ball me and I don’t want to waste my time. So what are you looking to pay?

Am I crazy or is this completely ridiculous? I’ve sold watches and other things on eBay and the forums and I would never talk to a potential buyer like that. I’d just answer the damn questions and hope to make a sale. 

Maybe the guy needs to rethink whether selling on eBay is the right profession or hobby for him.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I kind of had to throw it in there gently w a little bbq sauce


Fire in the hole










^^^ maybe that's what really happened?

But doesn't change a thing that it was a disaster of epic proportions


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Pic from the intrawebz; I can go find my gray-colored one later.


Ah.... I thought you were getting in touch with your feminine side


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is like saying that it is okay I look ugly if I have a beautiful woman by my side


Thats me


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Thats me


LOL. That makes two of us.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL. Some poor guy bought a Tissot watch and discovered it is a fake after ten years of ownership when he brought it to the Swatch servce centre to replace his battery. Funny thing is that he ought it from a reputable departmental store. Trouble is, big stores take in returns and do refunds. He could have gotten a fake. Here's the link.









How to spot a fake Tissot


Very helpful. Thanks




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Venting time. So y'all know I'm looking hard at the PAM 574. It's just like me to already be looking at accessories as well. I found a OEM Panerai deployant on eBay (I know gotta be careful) but the guy doesn't list the size/width of it, just says for a 44mm. Ok, well it depends on the taper of the strap. So I sent him a message asking for the width.
> 
> His reply "Are you interested"
> 
> ...


Walk away. Obvious wanker


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Walk away. Obvious wanker


Yeah, seems the obvious move. Weird though, he's got 100% positive feedback and actually has 11 high end watches for sale including 9 PAMs.

Still feel like letting him know he lost my business because of his attitude not because I can't afford his buckle.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

sometimes when i list a watch, i get the dumbest feckin questions.

i always answer them....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Venting time. So y'all know I'm looking hard at the PAM 574. It's just like me to already be looking at accessories as well. I found a OEM Panerai deployant on eBay (I know gotta be careful) but the guy doesn't list the size/width of it, just says for a 44mm. Ok, well it depends on the taper of the strap. So I sent him a message asking for the width.
> 
> His reply "Are you interested"
> 
> ...


Wanking 101 don't feed the wanker


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I haven't, my wife hasn't either but we just checked out the website and it's looks amazing! Are they OK?


She moved back here from NYC few years back. Her father, the farmer bankrolled her. Little upscale for the area. Hit or miss for me but glad for her. She got a PBS show which did well (you might be able to find "A Chef's Life").
So with CV19, she was the first restaurant owner to call the NC Governor to suggest shut down. Now maybe she was already having troubles but anyway during shutdown, she announced not opening back up. QED.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Nope. Normal....


I've found with age that underarms are the least of my worries.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Venting time. So y'all know I'm looking hard at the PAM 574. It's just like me to already be looking at accessories as well. I found a OEM Panerai deployant on eBay (I know gotta be careful) but the guy doesn't list the size/width of it, just says for a 44mm. Ok, well it depends on the taper of the strap. So I sent him a message asking for the width.
> 
> His reply "Are you interested"
> 
> ...


Just say


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Venting time. So y'all know I'm looking hard at the PAM 574. It's just like me to already be looking at accessories as well. I found a OEM Panerai deployant on eBay (I know gotta be careful) but the guy doesn't list the size/width of it, just says for a 44mm. Ok, well it depends on the taper of the strap. So I sent him a message asking for the width.
> 
> His reply "Are you interested"
> 
> ...


Godfrey

Did some digging and of course he/they are on TRF with watches posted for sale and they have an account here since 2017 but zero posts.

Must have realized he needed 100 to start selling.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Just say
> View attachment 15384803


Can I post a Gif in an eBay chat?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Back on steel. You get what you pay for I suppose. I've literally been in a sweat putting back steel bracelets with solid end links on Seikos. This watch took less than a minute.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Nope. Normal....


Think I already knew that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dinner alone at a ramen shop. Kids are out.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another water test at 0.1 m...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Venting time. So y'all know I'm looking hard at the PAM 574. It's just like me to already be looking at accessories as well. I found a OEM Panerai deployant on eBay (I know gotta be careful) but the guy doesn't list the size/width of it, just says for a 44mm. Ok, well it depends on the taper of the strap. So I sent him a message asking for the width.
> 
> His reply "Are you interested"
> 
> ...


Anything like that bought on eBay is counterfeit until proven it's not. I would probably be patient and wait for an OEM deployant to come up on the sales corner of WUS or buy from an AD. Better still, stick with a tang buckle as Panerai's deployant straps aren't different from their straps used with tang buckles.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Venting time. So y'all know I'm looking hard at the PAM 574. It's just like me to already be looking at accessories as well. I found a OEM Panerai deployant on eBay (I know gotta be careful) but the guy doesn't list the size/width of it, just says for a 44mm. Ok, well it depends on the taper of the strap. So I sent him a message asking for the width.
> 
> His reply "Are you interested"
> 
> ...


That's just another reason why I don't do eBay. I like doing business with people who do business for a living. There are very few things I want badly enough to do business with somebody that doesn't make the grade.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> sometimes when i list a watch, i get the dumbest feckin questions.
> 
> i always answer them....


Same here .
Can I get this 5k watch in exchange for a Tissot and a ham sandwich ? no you cannot but thanks for asking


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Same here .
> Can I get this 5k watch in exchange of a Tissot and a sandwich ? no you cannot but thanks for asking


Been a while since I successfully sold a watch here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is not the same as being asked a dumb question regarding a sale, but I remember being offered a Joe Rodeo for a PO.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Been a while since I successfully sold a watch here.


Same


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> This is not the same as being asked a dumb question regarding a sale, but I remember being offered a Joe Rodeo for a PO.


I can't believe you said no . Wait , you said NO right ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> I can't believe you said no . Wait , you said NO right ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> This is not the same as being asked a dumb question regarding a sale, but I remember being offered a Joe Rodeo for a PO.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Been a while since I successfully sold a watch here.


I've sold 3 recently. All good people, smooth transactions, very lucky.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I've sold 3 recently. All good people, smooth transactions, very lucky.


Used to be easy.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Venting time. So y'all know I'm looking hard at the PAM 574. It's just like me to already be looking at accessories as well. I found a OEM Panerai deployant on eBay (I know gotta be careful) but the guy doesn't list the size/width of it, just says for a 44mm. Ok, well it depends on the taper of the strap. So I sent him a message asking for the width.
> 
> His reply "Are you interested"
> 
> ...


Wow, how hard is it to provide the right width spec in the first place?! Completely ridiculous...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Dinner alone at a ramen shop. Kids are out.


Looks great! I love ramen!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why is it pink....


Here's mine, well-used. They last FOREVER, like over a year, maybe two. Dampen it a bit and apply right after you shower, and it leaves behind a layer of salts that prevent bacteria growth (which is where armpit stink comes from). You can also buy it as a chunk of "crystal" that sits in a little dish, but this stick-style version travels better.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok can't end the night on deodorant so there


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I don't think Rolex has ever lowered their prices. Technically I don't think Rolex AD's were supposed to discount either. I'm curious to see what Rolex will come out with next month as they're supposed to introduce new models. I won't even attempt to predict what Rolex might come up with as over the past umpteen years I've been 100% wrong with any predictions.


I recall talking to a Patek AD, and they mentioned that one year, instead of their customary price increases, they simply increased the wholesale prices and cut ADs, with the idea that it would place pressure on ADs to reduce discounting, and ADs would have less need to do so, as they would be competing with fewer other ADs.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So this strap just isn't gonna work. The white stitches just don't look right. Not worth sending it back. Maybe I'll color in the stitching or something. Oh well try again. Lol.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

_headed back to the office after my lunch today_

_phone rings...its my wife_
Me: "Hey, how ya doing?"
Her: "Soooo, I don't have a fever, but I've got a little sore throat, some aches & chills so I'm at urgent care to get a Covid test. They say the results will take 3 days."

So guess who went home from work early and is on self-imposed "House Arrest" until Monday? 
_facepalm_


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> _headed back to the office after my lunch today
> 
> phone rings...its my wife_
> Me: "Hey, how ya doing?"
> ...


Dangit! Hope everything is alright man.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Still the best Seiko ever made with a movement to match the Swiss.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks! I'm paranoid but also cautiously optimistic. She just got back from driving a replacement crew down to Austin, TX for an epoxy floor job (apparently even though she's the executive assistant she's the only one with the right license to drive the 3500 w/trailer who isn't at the job already (my wife can drive ANYTHING btw...I've never seen anyone back a trailer up as expertly).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> _headed back to the office after my lunch today
> 
> phone rings...its my wife_
> Me: "Hey, how ya doing?"
> ...


ffffaaawwwkkkk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


God bless America


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> _headed back to the office after my lunch today
> 
> phone rings...its my wife_
> Me: "Hey, how ya doing?"
> ...


Damn bro, get well soon


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I don't think Rolex has ever lowered their prices. Technically I don't think Rolex AD's were supposed to discount either. I'm curious to see what Rolex will come out with next month as they're supposed to introduce new models. I won't even attempt to predict what Rolex might come up with as over the past umpteen years I've been 100% wrong with any predictions.


Another thread, someone claims it's the OP. I don't recall Rolex ever decreasing prices. In fact, during the Great Recession, they were the only guys who increased prices, which was kinda nuts.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> So this strap just isn't gonna work. The white stitches just don't look right. Not worth sending it back. Maybe I'll color in the stitching or something. Oh well try again. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you mean. I've used a Sharpie with good results. However, good results aren't guaranteed.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> _headed back to the office after my lunch today
> 
> phone rings...its my wife_
> Me: "Hey, how ya doing?"
> ...


Good luck! I have a few people in quarantine now and they don't like it. At least none of them are very ill.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Watch of the day is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro Mav how's the accuracy so far? I know about is besides the point but I'm curious.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Coles, as in the shoe brand?


Nope, its a super market chain...





__





About us | Coles Group







www.colesgroup.com.au





#NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> This pic is triggering feelings of envy and jealousy to rise within me. I should call my therapist.


Better yet, call your watch guy. Problem solved.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of which.......
> 
> Made another trade deal.....


Mate, you really became an expert in trading 
what you getting now?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mleok said:


> Haha, like the chronometer certification, a college degree is just a snapshot in time, and does not guarantee performance in the future.


So true.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> True... this one is without any enhancement, and you can even see the squares between the minutes indices changing color according to the light incidence
> 
> View attachment 15384590


Thats such a nice watch... 

And nice way of daumeting in PF way..


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Have you tried solar?


Warning: Greta has hacked BT's account 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> True... this one is without any enhancement, and you can even see the squares between the minutes indices changing color according to the light incidence
> 
> View attachment 15384590


Dang. It's alive

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> That sounds like almost every single Rolex hater that points to marketing as the sole reason why Rolex is as successful as it is.


不招人妒是庸才.

Loosely translated it means "if you're not drawing envy, it only means you're not successful enough."


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Should arrive tomorrow morning.


Great , pics once you get it mate.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> No you don't. You need to visit your VC AD and buy one of those too. Keep in mind one of our primary missions as OoO brothers is to enable one another to keep buying watches we don't really need.


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> True... this one is without any enhancement, and you can even see the squares between the minutes indices changing color according to the light incidence
> 
> View attachment 15384590


Sweet *****!
Nice capture! Those little blue reflections look like jewels!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Nice PF, didn't know you had one!! That's a great capture - those little blue square reflections are hard to capture on camera but sooooo sweet to look at.


#nra


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Think a similar story will ever happen to a Rolex?


If it does it'll only hurt the "investors".

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Tudor BBChrono left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You finally got that Ginault you've been pining over?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Think a similar story will ever happen to a Rolex?


Isn't that what's already happening with all the unsold Daytonas and Pepsis and what have you at greys?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Should arrive tomorrow morning.


You mean today, of course.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some is called "holding" which isn't really a deduction. I got that before on a transaction. Couldn't remember what that was for though. I called up and they said so and the hold was released after five days.


Ohh. Alright. Thanks mate for the info.  

It didnt happened before, hence a bit confused of their new system.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahaha. Bad Boy eh?
> 
> By the way, i mistook Hermes for Herpes....


Herpes? I wonder what THAT smelled like...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> A little out of my range actually. Hence my Thinking Man's VC:


Asking a @sportura question. Of all your watches, which one gives you the super powers needed to defeat a strong opposing counsel?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I see what you mean. I've used a Sharpie with good results. However, good results aren't guaranteed.


yup, i too recommend sharpie.

good luck mate


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That, and probably non- existent safety inspections and safety & hazard analysis of dangerous goods. Add to it, greedy owners to do things on the cheap.
> 
> If you google search, there was a huge fire in the states at a sugar refinery factory. Yes, sugar dust is also volatile.


Kind of makes you wonder if bro Al has a screw loose somewhere.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Question for BT:
> 
> does a Man of Carrhart (MOC) wear perfume?
> 
> ...


Fresh sweat turn on; old sweat turn off.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mleok said:


> I will say that if errors are normally distributed about zero, then getting three watches with errors close to zero is much more likely than getting three watches with large errors, so there is a greater statistical significance to the large error examples.
> 
> In any case, for me at least, it is cold comfort that most people have Seikos with much better accuracy than the stated range, if the one I end up with performs at the extremes of the stated range when I wear it. *Maybe it's just that my usage pattern is very different from what Seiko optimizes their watches for.*


I found that to be somewhat true, with my limited numbers of Rolex at least. See I wear my watches on my right wrist and they seem to be gaining most if I walked around a lot that day. (Crown up position)

If I had worn my watch on my left wrist (crown down) it's almost spot on.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> _headed back to the office after my lunch today
> 
> phone rings...its my wife_
> Me: "Hey, how ya doing?"
> ...


Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fire in the hole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On top of massive debt and rampant Covid19, now they will have limited access to supplies until their harbour is rebuilt.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> So this strap just isn't gonna work. The white stitches just don't look right. Not worth sending it back. Maybe I'll color in the stitching or something. Oh well try again. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Great , pics once you get it mate.


Have I ever let you guys down?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another water test at 0.1 m...
> 
> View attachment 15384850


Thank God you didn't get a Sea Dweller, you would have had us worried sick while doing the 1 meter depth test


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> So this strap just isn't gonna work. The white stitches just don't look right. Not worth sending it back. Maybe I'll color in the stitching or something. Oh well try again. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sappie66 said:


> I think it looks pretty good.


I second that! Big Al, you already have the seal of approval of two out of three OoO style gurus, all you need now is Mario's approval and you're good to go


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Have I ever let you guys down?


Never brother...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> _headed back to the office after my lunch today
> 
> phone rings...its my wife_
> Me: "Hey, how ya doing?"
> ...


Oy. I hope everything turns out ok. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Dinner alone at a ramen shop. Kids are out.


Poor guy. By the way, where's the ramen?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another water test at 0.1 m...
> 
> View attachment 15384850


I think you can try 10m straight away, no?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That's just another reason why I don't do eBay. I like doing business with people who do business for a living. There are very few things I want badly enough to do business with somebody that doesn't make the grade.


Too many low lifes and scammers on eBay. The missus bought a knife block for me to put my set of cold Japanese steel in but what came was some home made crap glued together that somewhat resembled the pictures. Went straight into the bin. Piece of rubbish.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I've sold 3 recently. All good people, smooth transactions, very lucky.


I have tried twice to buy from people here on WUS and both declined to sell me their watches. One of them even called me a scammer. I mean like 20,000 posts and over 2 years here. Scammer? Can't believe that he would rather keep dropping his price to find someone in CONUS.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Looks great! I love ramen!


Except I don't see any ramen on the bowl!!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Here's mine, well-used. They last FOREVER, like over a year, maybe two. Dampen it a bit and apply right after you shower, and it leaves behind a layer of salts that prevent bacteria growth (which is where armpit stink comes from). You can also buy it as a chunk of "crystal" that sits in a little dish, but this stick-style version travels better.
> 
> View attachment 15384896


Thanks but too much info


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mleok said:


> I recall talking to a Patek AD, and they mentioned that one year, instead of their customary price increases, they simply increased the wholesale prices and cut ADs, with the idea that it would place pressure on ADs to reduce discounting, and ADs would have less need to do so, as they would be competing with fewer other ADs.


I think it worked. There's only two PP dealers in Australia and they are both

They are worse than Rolex as they will assess if the customer is worthy to buy a Patek. Explains for the astronomical prices of Patek in Australia


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> _headed back to the office after my lunch today
> 
> phone rings...its my wife_
> Me: "Hey, how ya doing?"
> ...


Hope that Mrs ithardin tests non positive


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Thanks! I'm paranoid but also cautiously optimistic. She just got back from driving a replacement crew down to Austin, TX for an epoxy floor job (apparently even though she's the executive assistant she's the only one with the right license to drive the 3500 w/trailer who isn't at the job already (my wife can drive ANYTHING btw...I've never seen anyone back a trailer up as expertly).


She's Wonder Woman?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Warning: Greta has hacked BT's account
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I was quite surprised that he offered solar as a suggestion


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> 不招人妒是庸才.
> 
> Loosely translated it means "if you're not drawing envy, it only means you're not successful enough."


I think I recognise the first and third characters 

No

People


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Sweet *****!
> Nice capture! Those little blue reflections look like jewels!


I wanted to capture my Crown Jewels but I am afraid that it's not permitted on WUS....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Ohh. Alright. Thanks mate for the info.
> 
> It didnt happened before, hence a bit confused of their new system.


Just keep an eye on it. I have only been ever charged twice, at a restaurant, when my team were so pissed and I didn't know what I was signing for. They swiped my card twice and got me to sign it. I checked the next day as I had some faint memory of a double transaction. Bank accepted it and I had to go back to the merchant to dispute the double charge. Was about $1,800. Never went back to the place because I couldn't trust them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Herpes? I wonder what THAT smelled like...


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Asking a @sportura question. Of all your watches, which one gives you the super powers needed to defeat a strong opposing counsel?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Must be the BLRO. Everyone will fall to their knees...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I found that to be somewhat true, with my limited numbers of Rolex at least. See I wear my watches on my right wrist and they seem to be gaining most if I walked around a lot that day. (Crown up position)
> 
> If I had worn my watch on my left wrist (crown down) it's almost spot on.


It's design to be worn on the left wrist.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> On top of massive debt and rampant Covid19, now they will have limited access to supplies until their harbour is rebuilt.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


There is always air freight for critical supplies.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just keep an eye on it. I have only been ever charged twice, at a restaurant, when my team were so pissed and I didn't know what I was signing for. They swiped my card twice and got me to sign it. I checked the next day as I had some faint memory of a double transaction. Bank accepted it and I had to go back to the merchant to dispute the double charge. Was about $1,800. Never went back to the place because I couldn't trust them.


Another plus for Capital One: If they see a double charge, they will send you an email asking you to verify or deny. If you dispute the second charge, they take your word for it and automatically remove it from your account. What's not to like?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another plus for Capital One: If they see a double charge, they will send you an email asking you to verify or deny. If you dispute the second charge, they take your word for it and automatically remove it from your account. What's not to like?


How much do you like Capital One? Is your personal information secure?









Capital One is fined $80million for 'significant data breach' in 2019


Capital One Financial Corp has been fined $80million by a top banking regulator for a hack last year, it was announced Thursday.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She's Wonder Woman?





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She's Wonder Woman?


I'm convinced she has a tiara & bracers hidden somewhere...although she's only like 5'2"

_Whoa...I remember the "double post," but have never seen the "double reply!"_


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wanted to capture my Crown Jewels but I am afraid that it's not permitted on WUS....


Remember what we said about jokes with balls...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's design to be worn on the left wrist.


Which brings us to this - I wonder if they adjust the Pelagos LHD differently, after all It's supposed to be worn on the right wrist.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

On the subject of selling watches on WUS:

I have actually had good experiences and no problems selling watches (so far)

I have sold about 30 watches over the last two years with a median sales time of about 1 week and an average loss around $100.00.

Maybe I have just been lucky, but....

Stating the obvious, I think the major factors that affect the sales are:

1. Popularity of the watch
Popular watches such as Tudor BB, GS Snowflake, Oris 65 has sold within days (hours)
Some less common outliers has taken me up to 2 months with numerous price reductions to sell.

2. Realistic price.
Be prepared to make a loss (try to minimize it)
Some people price their watches unrealistically.
Why would one buy a mint (?) condition Sumo for $700.00 when you can by a brand new one from gnomon for $750.00?
And the watch listings sits there, two month later with the same price.
If it is a popular watch and it does not sell - the price is probably too high - lower it!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How much do you like Capital One? Is your personal information secure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a privacy nut like Mrs. BSF, so it's all good.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of selling watches, I will probably punt my 214270 Gen II Explorer now that I have the DJs. SoOoO discounts will apply...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> So this strap just isn't gonna work. The white stitches just don't look right. Not worth sending it back. Maybe I'll color in the stitching or something. Oh well try again. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy a cheap strap and put it on an expensive watch and what do you have? Pull up Greg Stevens Design custom straps and buy a nice custom strap tailored to your wrist size.

One strap to view is from his Heritage series, specifically his British Brown with black stitching. If you order a 24/22 strap you can use your 22mm Panerai buckle. If you order a 24/24 be sure to request a polished Ard buckle rather than his GSD buckle.

Another one that looks great is his Tobacco with either black or antique stitching. Another that looks great with a black dial PAM is a somewhat lighter strap, Horween Natural Dublin with black stitching.

Lots of choices on his website but be sure to go with an Ard buckle rather than a Pre-V that's ugly IMO. If you order more than one strap, he discounts. Great guy that originally started making straps for himself since he too has gorilla wrists.

www.gregstevensdesign.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> So this strap just isn't gonna work. The white stitches just don't look right. Not worth sending it back. Maybe I'll color in the stitching or something. Oh well try again. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My initial thought when I first saw that strap is how ugly it was. Not only the white stitching but also the pattern of stitching. An artistic disaster. IMO black or antique box stitching looks best to provide contrast to the black dial rather than clash which is what that ugly strap does.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have tried twice to buy from people here on WUS and both declined to sell me their watches. One of them even called me a scammer. I mean like 20,000 posts and over 2 years here. Scammer? Can't believe that he would rather keep dropping his price to find someone in CONUS.


For the occasion buyer or seller, there are pitfalls to buying or selling internationally to the extent I personally wouldn't buy or sell internationally other than with an OoO friend.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of selling watches, I will probably punt my 214270 Gen II Explorer now that I have the DJs. SoOoO discounts will apply...


I'd buy if from you if I didn't already have one. My favorite in my collection for whatever reason. Just looking at the dial and Mercedes hands puts a smile on my face.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up. Not too many to read. Aussies must be out and about since today is Saturday for them.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Caught up. Not too many to read. Aussies must be out and about since today is Saturday for them.


There's my silver lining to this...I can check SOoO from home!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> For the occasion buyer or seller, there are pitfalls to buying or selling internationally to the extent I personally wouldn't buy or sell internationally other than with an OoO friend.


Yep - me neither. Too much hassle.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Buy a cheap strap and put it on an expensive watch and what do you have? Pull up Greg Stevens Design custom straps and buy a nice custom strap tailored to your wrist size.
> 
> One strap to view is from his Heritage series, specifically his British Brown with black stitching. If you order a 24/22 strap you can use your 22mm Panerai buckle. If you order a 24/24 be sure to request a polished Ard buckle rather than his GSD buckle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip - I like his straps.

For canvas straps I can recommend Dan Barr @ Red Rock Straps

Red Rock Straps


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Kind of makes you wonder if bro Al has a screw loose somewhere.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Probably more than one. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> True... this one is without any enhancement, and you can even see the squares between the minutes indices changing color according to the light incidence
> 
> View attachment 15384590


Now I'm going to look for Youtube vids about this and Mav's watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ain't she pretty?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ain't she pretty?
> 
> View attachment 15385381


GF

No? How about this instead?










Probably the last time I will ever wear a suit in 2020...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

They are both very pretty girls!

Suits are sooo 2019....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I'm convinced she has a tiara & bracers hidden somewhere...although she's only like 5'2"
> 
> _Whoa...I remember the "double post," but have never seen the "double reply!"_


You got a double Like


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Remember what we said about jokes with balls...


Don't worry. Jaguarshark didn't see that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Which brings us to this - I wonder if they adjust the Pelagos LHD differently, after all It's supposed to be worn on the right wrist.


Really? I always thought the Pelagos LHD was for those who preferred the crown on the inside


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> On the subject of selling watches on WUS:
> 
> I have actually had good experiences and no problems selling watches (so far)
> 
> ...


Exactly. Like selling anything


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> For the occasion buyer or seller, there are pitfalls to buying or selling internationally to the extent I personally wouldn't buy or sell internationally other than with an OoO friend.


Got a friend here


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Caught up. Not too many to read. Aussies must be out and about since today is Saturday for them.


Late Friday evening for me but just past midnight for our friends in Sydney


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Flieger Friday!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really? I always thought the Pelagos LHD was for those who preferred the crown on the inside


Really, it's supposed to be a watch for wearing on the right wrist.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly. Like selling anything


Yeah, I know - hence "stating the obvious" ;-)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Poor guy. By the way, where's the ramen?


Hiding under the chicken, as shy ramen does.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> My initial thought when I first saw that strap is how ugly it was. Not only the white stitching but also the pattern of stitching. An artistic disaster. IMO black or antique box stitching looks best to provide contrast to the black dial rather than clash which is what that ugly strap does.


Really? I thought there was nothing unusual about that strap.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'd buy if from you if I didn't already have one. My favorite in my collection for whatever reason. Just looking at the dial and Mercedes hands puts a smile on my face.


"3-6-9 d*mn she's fine"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Isn't that what's already happening with all the unsold Daytonas and Pepsis and what have you at greys?


Have you noticed any downward price movements in the gray market?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Late Friday evening for me but just past midnight for our friends in Sydney


SoOoO never sleeps.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> I second that! Big Al, you already have the seal of approval of two out of three OoO style gurus, all you need now *is Mario's approval* and you're good to go


???


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> SoOoO never sleeps.


The sun never sets on the OoO Empire.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Really? I thought there was nothing unusual about that strap.


Just backing the play of our boy Bro Big Al when he said the strap didn't work with his PAM572. I too have bought straps I've hated even before I put them on watches.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

_watching NCIS_
_sees main character wearing an Omega_
_turns off TV, cancels Netflix_


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Anything like that bought on eBay is counterfeit until proven it's not. I would probably be patient and wait for an OEM deployant to come up on the sales corner of WUS or buy from an AD. Better still, stick with a tang buckle as Panerai's deployant straps aren't different from their straps used with tang buckles.


Did you mean the straps are different? I'm noticing straps advertised as "for tang buckle". Does that mean I'd need a special strap or straps dedicated to the deployant buckle? Might not be worth it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She's Wonder Woman?


Someone mention Gal?










Or Wonder Woman?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Tropical heat. And it has to be like that all week.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> ???


I meant that since you are like Sappie and myself, you know, you like fancy shirts, so we were waiting for you to say OK for Big Al new watch strap


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Have you noticed any downward price movements in the gray market?


There was a slight down turn on the Daytona, CHNR and the BLRO earlier this year when COVID hit. Now they seem to have stabilized and went back up to pre-Covid level for the time being.

I do, however, think they will come down slightly, if not more, when the stock level at greys reaches a certain point and they need to strengthen their cash flow position.

But then again...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Tropical heat. And it has to be like that all week.


It's now midnight in Hong Kong and we're still at 30°C...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Someone mention Gal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> I meant that since you are like Sappie and myself, you know, you like fancy shirts, so we were waiting for you to say OK for Big Al new watch strap


Are you talking about that ugly Panerai? I like!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have tried twice to buy from people here on WUS and both declined to sell me their watches. One of them even called me a scammer. I mean like 20,000 posts and over 2 years here. Scammer? Can't believe that he would rather keep dropping his price to find someone in CONUS.


Maybe he suspects you are a bot? Lol!

I usually list as conus only too but I did almost sell to a guy in Europe. He was going to handle the shipping and send me the label. He does buy and sell a lot On here and feedback was good, but he turned out to be a little flaky.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> It's now midnight in Hong Kong and we're still at 30°C...


30C at night - that's a strong grilling.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Maybe he suspects you are a bot? Lol!
> 
> I usually list as conus only too but I did almost sell to a guy in Europe. He was going to handle the shipping and send me the label. He does buy and sell a lot On here and feedback was good, but he turned out to be a little flaky.


I buy all my watches mainly from AD, or from good friends in a market on the Polish watch forum. No Allegro, OLX or FB.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> _watching NCIS
> sees main character wearing an Omega
> turns off TV, cancels Netflix_


Not enough


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> 30C at night - that's a strong grilling.


Tell me about it...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, so long as we're talking about hot...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Thanks for the input. I agree. PF and yourself nailed it. I'll wait until I see that Longines in the flesh.


PF and Sap are right on the money with this one bro G.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Well as long as I'm stuck at home...gotta make room in the freezer!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Well the PAM 574 arrived at my AD and I was able to try it on. I like it quite a bit.


























(Notice the Atmos in the background?)

And now a reminder of the competition, the dreaded NOS titanium 338:


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Well the PAM 574 arrived at my AD and I was able to try it on. I like it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

Stand by for updates and/or announcements.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So you guys know how fond I am of this crappy watch because I love the case.









I failed at swapping dials just due to dial being too thick. The success is that I figured out a way to mill down a dial that is too big. Thickness I can't do anything about unfortunately.

















Watch runs. Dial doesn't look quite right but the color is great. Case back is in a bit of a bind along with the stem. Lessons learned but super excited about shaving 1.5mm off the dial without damaging it. Hopefully I can find a better looking dial in a similar color that I can make fit. So far a fun and encouraging failure with a $12 loss. Lol. Just learning as I go.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Well the PAM 574 arrived at my AD and I was able to try it on. I like it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I revise my previous vote and say go for the 574!!!!!

As one of my previous bosses used to say "I you have the slightest amount of hesitation - just buy it!"


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Well the PAM 574 arrived at my AD and I was able to try it on. I like it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I'm biased but the 574 is a great fit and fantastic looking. Still wears large like a true Panerai. Pretty excellent.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning (afternoon, evening, late night) OoO!

Some iPhone shenanigans in the office today

Clearly very busy (... I actually am though!!)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Well the PAM 574 arrived at my AD and I was able to try it on. I like it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 574 fits your wrist perfectly  GO FOR IT !!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Stand by for updates and/or announcements.


If you're set on a Radiomir, that 574 looks awesome on your wrist! Love the dial too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was quite surprised that he offered solar as a suggestion


TIC all fossil fuels leaving USA soon.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> TIC all fossil fuels leaving USA soon.


Yep - 20 Jan 2021

TIC

;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How much do you like Capital One? Is your personal information secure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've decided they all supply your info for money. Spent quite a while on phone with Amazon security explaining what they could do better. Told them my fee lol. 
Just remember they are also hosting much of the federal govt data.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> On the subject of selling watches on WUS:
> 
> I have actually had good experiences and no problems selling watches (so far)
> 
> ...


When the watches were relatively inexpensive, I had no problems. 30 to 40.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Just remember they are also hosting much of the federal govt data.


I really really really _really_ don't like that part.

I understand the reasoning, that Amazon has spent more time, effort, and money on security _and capacity_ than nearly any other tech organization out there, government-run or not. But I still don't like it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Did you mean the straps are different? I'm noticing straps advertised as "for tang buckle". Does that mean I'd need a special strap or straps dedicated to the deployant buckle? Might not be worth it.


If you look carefully the notch at the buckle end of the straps designed for deployants are wider than those designed for tang buckles. There might be other differences too; I'm not sure. IMHO Panerai's are best worn with tang buckles although others might disagree. In any case I think you're correct in saying going with an Panerai expensive deployant with dedication strap probably not worth it, at least not to me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a privacy nut like Mrs. BSF, so it's all good.


Mine has been supplied by multiple companies. Ssn used doesn't make me happy but have done what I can. New Amex card next week.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I meant that since you are like Sappie and myself, you know, you like fancy shirts, so we were waiting for you to say OK for Big Al new watch strap


A couple more comparative pics. The white stitching is too pronounced for the beige lume and logo to not bug me. I'm figuring tan sharpie would remedy this issue. Or I could always just dirty thumb the stitching too.  Strap is otherwise a beast.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Are you talking about that ugly Panerai? I like!


Careful - we're only allowed to insult and make disparaging remarks about Omega on OoO. I couldn't help myself though regarding my remarks about that off brand strap Big Al had on his PAM572.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> 30C at night - that's a strong grilling.


Temps in Dallas lately 27C at night to 35C during the heat of the day. Relatively mild August weather thus far this summer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> A couple more comparative pics. The white stitching is too pronounced for the beige lume and logo to not bug me. I'm figuring tan sharpie would remedy this issue. Or I could always just dirty thumb the stitching too.  Strap is otherwise a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunk the strap in some dirty water and it'll "patina" right up. 

Eh, it's cheap enough to mess with, right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Well the PAM 574 arrived at my AD and I was able to try it on. I like it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too am very favorably inclined towards the 574 but not so much the 338. I think the 42mm Radiomir 1940 models work best for smaller wrists, and the 44mm for larger wrists like jorgenl and Big Al. Anyhow that 574 looks great on your wrist; the 338 not so much. Just my two cents.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Well the PAM 574 arrived at my AD and I was able to try it on. I like it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the 574 on you! Looks great!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> So you guys know how fond I am of this crappy watch because I love the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks GOOD!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I revise my previous vote and say go for the 574!!!!!
> 
> As one of my previous bosses used to say "I you have the slightest amount of hesitation - just buy it!"


Agreed. That 574 rocks!!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> A couple more comparative pics. The white stitching is too pronounced for the beige lume and logo to not bug me. I'm figuring tan sharpie would remedy this issue. Or I could always just dirty thumb the stitching too.  Strap is otherwise a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you strain the white stitching with coffee, it might tan it out a bit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Of course I'm biased but the 574 is a great fit and fantastic looking. Still wears large like a true Panerai. Pretty excellent.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


There ya go!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Well the PAM 574 arrived at my AD and I was able to try it on. I like it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


574. Forget the other one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> A couple more comparative pics. The white stitching is too pronounced for the beige lume and logo to not bug me. I'm figuring tan sharpie would remedy this issue. Or I could always just dirty thumb the stitching too.  Strap is otherwise a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't mind it, but I agree that the stitching is a bit bright for it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> If you look carefully the notch at the buckle end of the straps designed for deployants are wider than those designed for tang buckles. There might be other differences too; I'm not sure. IMHO Panerai's are best worn with tang buckles although others might disagree. In any case I think you're correct in saying going with an Panerai expensive deployant with dedication strap probably not worth it, at least not to me.


+1... a deployant with a Panerai is blasphemy


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> That 574 fits your wrist perfectly  GO FOR IT !!


#definitelydonotreadahead but ...
It's unanimous!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Dunk the strap in some dirty water and it'll "patina" right up.
> 
> Eh, it's cheap enough to mess with, right?


Absolutely. Maybe I'll bury it in the flower bed for a couple days. Lmao. But yeah it was only $25 and can be salvaged with muddy water so it's all good.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> 574. Forget the other one.


Definitely unanimous. 574. No love for the 338.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Strange being watchless for the morning.... that will be fixed soon enough....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I still don't mind it, but I agree that the stitching is a bit bright for it.


Ditto... maybe if he wears sunglasses, it will attenuate the brightness


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Damn, that looks GOOD!


Yeah unfortunately it won't work. Gonna hunt for a better blue dial for it tonight.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Absolutely. Maybe I'll* bury it* in the flower bed for a couple days. Lmao. But yeah it was only $25 and can be salvaged with muddy water so it's all good.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You want the naked truth bro? FIFY


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You want the naked truth bro? FIFY


Put this way, we all want it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> You want the naked truth bro? FIFY


What are you suggesting that Bro Al do with the strap?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Strange being watchless for the morning.... that will be fixed soon enough....


Wait, I thought you were getting an Atmos??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And the other thread is dead.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> So you guys know how fond I am of this crappy watch because I love the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had an idea -

How about making it an "open heart" dial so you can see the balance wheel ticking?

Still don't have my own "open heart" mechanical watch, so kinda wondering what it'd be like day-to-day.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> What are you suggesting that Bro Al do with the strap?


Bury it. And if he digs it up he digs it up.
If he doesn't, all the better. That strap isn't doing the PAM justice.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Open the frikin box


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I really really really _really_ don't like that part.
> 
> I understand the reasoning, that Amazon has spent more time, effort, and money on security _and capacity_ than nearly any other tech organization out there, government-run or not. But I still don't like it.


In my day it was ibm. But govt likes low bids.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I really really really _really_ don't like that part.
> 
> I understand the reasoning, that Amazon has spent more time, effort, and money on security _and capacity_ than nearly any other tech organization out there, government-run or not. But I still don't like it.


Their security is...... Well I say no more


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> 574. Forget the other one.


Yeah, I think it's unanimous. Go for the 574.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> #definitelydonotreadahead but ...
> It's unanimous!!


#nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Bury it. And if he digs it up he digs it up.
> If he doesn't, all the better. That strap isn't doing the PAM justice.


I was asking in the context of that woman dropping her shorts.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> And the other thread is dead.


😂 Just when thing were getting interesting with noob bulls!tter.

Seriously though, I really don't get the hate that Rolex attracts. Might be a decent topic for social experiment thread # whatever. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't worry. Jaguarshark didn't see that


Darn didn't think about that with the 4 corners remark.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Open the frikin box


Sap, you gonna leave us hanging?!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I was asking in the context of that woman dropping her shorts.


Err...

We'll need a much longer strap for anything I have in mind.

And a safe word.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


>


Dang! Beautiful SMP!! Congratulations brother!!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Just when thing were getting interesting with noob bulls!tter.
> 
> Seriously though, I really don't get the hate that Rolex attracts. Might be a decent topic for social experiment thread # whatever. LOL


A bad personal experience? Someone pulled a Rolex on him and told him "fxuk you it's a Rolex!" before? Who knows right?

Personal I don't hold grudges, total waste of time. Much less holding a grudge against a watch brand, it's just silly.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> +1... a deployant with a Panerai is blasphemy


Good, that will save me some $$$.

Just curious, do you also feel that way about a $3000 Lange deployant? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> If you strain the white stitching with coffee, it might tan it out a bit.


Or tea


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice one, you pulled an Omega on us!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I think it's unanimous. Go for the 574.


One more vote for the 574.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Good, that will save me some $$$.
> 
> Just curious, do you also feel that way about a $3000 Lange deployant? Asking for a friend.


The same way I fell about a $750 Blancpain NATO strap :-(


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Definitely unanimous. 574. No love for the 338.


Confession. Decisions may have already been made but I hoped to get one more round of feedback for validation.

They actually offered the 574 for a lot less than I had expected. Lower than anywhere I've seen on the internet - lower than the lowest one on Chrono24 and even lower than the J-Shop (where'd they'd keep the warranty card I imagine). Made me an offer I couldn't refuse. Plus an extra strap.

Been super busy with work today but stand by for an:


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The way Omega does their screw links is screwy.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Open the frikin box


I think my son watches that guy's videos on YouTube...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

But it's on!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Nothing like cooling off in the ocean...
Good night gentlemen.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Bury it. And if he digs it up he digs it up.
> If he doesn't, all the better. That strap isn't doing the PAM justice.


Gotta love an honest mufuga. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Congrats!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Lunch time for me!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> And the other thread is dead.


Which thread?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> The way Omega does their screw links is screwy.


Sindy Lam? Order of Master Scarth? Is that real life or fiction?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Nothing like cooling off in the ocean...
> Good night gentlemen.


Who is she? Should I know? She's particularly tasty.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Sindy Lam? Order of Master Scarth? Is that real life or fiction?


Real life! And it's all public record too!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> The way Omega does their screw links is screwy.


Omega screw links are helluva lot less screwy than those pins and compression collars on Seiko bracelets. BTW nice Omega, much nicer IMHO than the Tudor sent in trade.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Real life! And it's all public record too!


Lol sounded like some Harry Potter stuff!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol sounded like some Harry Potter stuff!


Hehe


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

With such an international group here I’m surprised there’s very little, if any, talk about football (soccer). Has that been banned like politics? Real Madrid v Manchester City in 2nd leg of Champions League round of 16. Juventus v Lyon also but doesn’t seem quite as interesting to me.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Congrats Sappie!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Good, that will save me some $$$.
> 
> Just curious, do you also feel that way about a $3000 Lange deployant? Asking for a friend.


Honestly, its more for safety purpose starting a certain price point, otherwise, I am not a big fan of deployant buckles, I find them obstructive when admiring a movement (here you go, I just saved you another $3K)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> With such an international group here I'm surprised there's very little, if any, talk about football (soccer). Has that been banned like politics? Real Madrid v Manchester City in 2nd leg of Champions League round of 16. Juventus v Lyon also but doesn't seem quite as interesting to me.


There is only one game of football...

"soccer is a game for gentlemen played by hooligans, and rugby is a game for hooligans played by gentlemen "


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> But it's on!


Love the blue and wave dial! 

How is the HE valve? I honestly almost jumped on one of the new Seamaster divers instead of the Panerai Submersible (grey on blue rubber called out to me), but the HE valve felt kind of out of place (plus I have two other Omegas, 3 if you count the pocket watch, and didn't have a PAM).

Still love seeing these posted all over the forums, a very classy piece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't have time to do the 4" dunk test yet but here's a Q&D...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Confession. Decisions may have already been made but I hoped to get one more round of feedback for validation.
> 
> They actually offered the 574 for a lot less than I had expected. Lower than anywhere I've seen on the internet - lower than the lowest one on Chrono24 and even lower than the J-Shop (where'd they'd keep the warranty card I imagine). Made me an offer I couldn't refuse. Plus an extra strap.
> 
> Been super busy with work today but stand by for an:


NOICE!!!! That's exciting man. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't have time to do the 4" dunk test yet but here's a Q&D...
> 
> View attachment 15385978


You're a compulsive animal bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Love the blue and wave dial!
> 
> How is the HE valve? I honestly almost jumped on one of the new Seamaster divers instead of the Panerai Submersible (grey on blue rubber called out to me), but the HE valve felt kind of out of place (plus I have two other Omegas, 3 if you count the pocket watch, and didn't have a PAM).
> 
> ...


He valve never bothered me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> He valve never bothered me.


It just sits there.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Confession. Decisions may have already been made but I hoped to get one more round of feedback for validation.
> 
> They actually offered the 574 for a lot less than I had expected. Lower than anywhere I've seen on the internet - lower than the lowest one on Chrono24 and even lower than the J-Shop (where'd they'd keep the warranty card I imagine). Made me an offer I couldn't refuse. Plus an extra strap.
> 
> Been super busy with work today but stand by for an:


Hey, I missed this post! great news, big congrats! it's raining PAMs on OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Since I promised Mrs BT no new watches..... I have to keep anything I buy under $1000. We consider those purchases as petty money so need to report


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just keep an eye on it. I have only been ever charged twice, at a restaurant, when my team were so pissed and I didn't know what I was signing for. They swiped my card twice and got me to sign it. I checked the next day as I had some faint memory of a double transaction. Bank accepted it and I had to go back to the merchant to dispute the double charge. Was about $1,800. Never went back to the place because I couldn't trust them.


That's so terrible. Good decision.

Yeah, now running behind my bank to get the money back.Will never use their online service now on.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have tried twice to buy from people here on WUS and both declined to sell me their watches. One of them even called me a scammer. I mean like 20,000 posts and over 2 years here. Scammer? Can't believe that he would rather keep dropping his price to find someone in CONUS.


That's bad selling.

Maybe the seller thought Australia doesn't exist. ????


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Since I promised Mrs BT no new watches..... I have to keep anything I buy under $1000. We consider those purchases as petty money so need to report


Expensive watches are one thing but cool petty money watches are all kinds of fun. Would be a disservice to not report. Hell im reporting my watch customizing screw ups. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Careful - we're only allowed to insult and make disparaging remarks about Omega on OoO. I couldn't help myself though regarding my remarks about that off brand strap Big Al had on his PAM572.


I acknowledge and I will follow the OoO code.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

ithardin said:


> _headed back to the office after my lunch today
> 
> phone rings...its my wife_
> Me: "Hey, how ya doing?"
> ...


Ohh.. Take care mate. Hoping everything turns out well.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


>


Sappie, let her wear well!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think it worked. There's only two PP dealers in Australia and they are both
> 
> They are worse than Rolex as they will assess if the customer is worthy to buy a Patek. Explains for the astronomical prices of Patek in Australia


Then i wont even be allowed in their shop.....???.

I reckon The Hour glass in Brisbane treats people good and Omega boutique too.

Me and my friend visited Hour glass , Brisbane couple of weeks back for a DJ 41 as a retirement gift for my friend's dad. The lady was super friendly and took good care of us even though they dont have the model he's after.

And then we went to the Rolex boutique. We had to wait a solid 3-4 minutes outside the door after clicking the bell. Then the guy came in and opened the door, not even a smile. Then treated us like craps. We were out of the shop in 5.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Expensive watches are one thing but cool petty money watches are all kinds of fun. Would be a disservice to not report. Hell im reporting my watch customizing screw ups. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think he means reporting those purchases to the boss (his wife)!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I think he means reporting those purchases to the boss (his wife)!


Yes. 
. Everyone here knows I promised to quit buying watches but under $1000 doesn't count.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Well the PAM 574 arrived at my AD and I was able to try it on. I like it quite a bit.


Great watch and excellent fit... Tell me you bought this...

Never reading ahead.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Wow... fantastic mate... Really an awesome one.. .


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Here we go. Thanks again to all you enablers for inspiring this. It has been a long time coming. Another confession. When I first got really into watches back in 2011 and I wasn't quite comfortable spending this kind of money on a watch (it does take some time to get comfortable with it), I bought a Parnis Luminor homage, in 44mm no less. I was also way more into bigger watches back then though. I really enjoyed it until I dropped it a very short distance and it never ran again. Probably for the best.

As my collection grew and my taste for watches moved to smaller sizes, Panerai just kind of fell off the radar for a while. As you could tell by my discussion on this, I just didn't think there was a good option for me. Well, discovering the 42mm Radiomir obviously changed that.

I already mentioned I think I got a pretty darn good deal. Unfortunately, I'm not sure I'm any closer to getting that Hulk from my AD. He said he'd try but claims they haven't received one this year. I guess we'll see.

So without further ado, a boatload of photos for ya:










































































I guess 9 photos is the max!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> So you guys know how fond I am of this crappy watch because I love the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Got to work on not messing the dial


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> You're a compulsive animal bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ya think?!?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Here we go. Thanks again to all you enablers for inspiring this. It has been a long time coming. Another confession. When I first got really into watches back in 2011 and I wasn't quite comfortable spending this kind of money on a watch (it does take some time to get comfortable with it), I bought a Parnis Luminor homage, in 44mm no less. I was also way more into bigger watches back then though. I really enjoyed it until I dropped it a very short distance and it never ran again. Probably for the best.
> 
> As my collection grew and my taste for watches moved to smaller sizes, Panerai just kind of fell off the radar for a while. As you could tell by my discussion on this, I just didn't think there was a good option for me. Well, discovering the 42mm Radiomir obviously changed that.
> 
> ...


Without words (delight).


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Here we go. Thanks again to all you enablers for inspiring this. It has been a long time coming. Another confession. When I first got really into watches back in 2011 and I wasn't quite comfortable spending this kind of money on a watch (it does take some time to get comfortable with it), I bought a Parnis Luminor homage, in 44mm no less. I was also way more into bigger watches back then though. I really enjoyed it until I dropped it a very short distance and it never ran again. Probably for the best.
> 
> As my collection grew and my taste for watches moved to smaller sizes, Panerai just kind of fell off the radar for a while. As you could tell by my discussion on this, I just didn't think there was a good option for me. Well, discovering the 42mm Radiomir obviously changed that.
> 
> ...


Big congrats Kiwi, beautiful PAM, and I particularly like the strap color combination

P.S.: delete the picture with the back case visible, mask the number V000/000, and post it again (V is 2019 by the way)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> He valve never bothered me.


Mate, Try to get an Omega rubber strap too. Its so comfortable. The pics when i had it.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Here we go. Thanks again to all you enablers for inspiring this. It has been a long time coming. Another confession. When I first got really into watches back in 2011 and I wasn't quite comfortable spending this kind of money on a watch (it does take some time to get comfortable with it), I bought a Parnis Luminor homage, in 44mm no less. I was also way more into bigger watches back then though. I really enjoyed it until I dropped it a very short distance and it never ran again. Probably for the best.
> 
> As my collection grew and my taste for watches moved to smaller sizes, Panerai just kind of fell off the radar for a while. As you could tell by my discussion on this, I just didn't think there was a good option for me. Well, discovering the 42mm Radiomir obviously changed that.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. It looks so good.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big congrats Kiwi, beautiful PAM, and I particularly like the strap color combination
> 
> P.S.: delete the picture with the back case visible, mask the number V000/000, and post it again (V is 2019 by the way)


Thanks, thought that part was safe.

Oh, and yes I like the strap a lot. Very soft and comfortable. This watch used to come on an almost lime green one so I'm glad they changed that!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Here we go. Thanks again to all you enablers for inspiring this. It has been a long time coming. Another confession. When I first got really into watches back in 2011 and I wasn't quite comfortable spending this kind of money on a watch (it does take some time to get comfortable with it), I bought a Parnis Luminor homage, in 44mm no less. I was also way more into bigger watches back then though. I really enjoyed it until I dropped it a very short distance and it never ran again. Probably for the best.
> 
> As my collection grew and my taste for watches moved to smaller sizes, Panerai just kind of fell off the radar for a while. As you could tell by my discussion on this, I just didn't think there was a good option for me. Well, discovering the 42mm Radiomir obviously changed that.
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous! I love the case back. Wear the PAM in good health!!

Regarding the Hulk point, I was in a similar situation. My AD basically said I had a 0-10% chance of getting one, even if I was on the list. A relative of mine has been using this AD forever now, and I was basically told I could get a Hulk if my relative bought it (under their name) and gifted it to me, but my name would not be registered with the warranty or "registered" in Rolex's books. Apparently this is how you get new or special Rolexes. Almost a detriment to be young or new to the "watch game" unless you are willing to pay vastly over market for a grey market piece, at least when it comes to Rolex and Patek.

On a happier note, again, that is a wonderful Panerai!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I guess 9 photos is the max!


Mate, i should say this. That strap and the watch combo is a killer. Great selection mate..   

Now you got my thoughts more deep on the this..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Honestly, its more for safety purpose starting a certain price point, otherwise, I am not a big fan of deployant buckles, I find them obstructive when admiring a movement (here you go, I just saved you another $3K)


I think the only advantage of deployant clasps is less likelihood of dropping a watch putting one on or off. However the point is moot if one does so over a bed or carpet. Otherwise deployants add bulk that defeats the purpose of straps. At one time I used deployants but have not done so in a very long time, and currently I have 5-6 deployants that have been sitting in my strap drawer unused for several years

I concur that use of Panerai deployants is a sacrilege. I dislike them and hopefully we'll have been able to prevent Kiwi71 from doing so.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> There is only one game of football...
> 
> "soccer is a game for gentlemen played by hooligans, and rugby is a game for hooligans played by gentlemen "


In the US soccer and football are radically different sports. I think Spook Murphy is the guy that said "kissing is a contact sport. Football is collision."


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats Kiwi great piece


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> You're a compulsive animal bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We are all compulsive on OoO. Even you!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> He valve never bothered me.


The helium crown on Omegas for me is a dealbreaker. Clean look is the primary reason why my favorite Omega is the Seamaster 300 Coaxial.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Since I promised Mrs BT no new watches..... I have to keep anything I buy under $1000. We consider those purchases as petty money so need to report


Might I suggest another Jman special?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think the only advantage of deployant clasps is less likelihood of dropping a watch putting one on or off. However the point is moot if one does so over a bed or carpet. Otherwise deployants add bulk that defeats the purpose of straps. At one time I used deployants but have not done so in a very long time, and currently I have 5-6 deployants that have been sitting in my strap drawer unused for several years
> 
> I concur that use of Panerai deployants is a sacrilege. I dislike them and hopefully we'll have been able to prevent Kiwi71 from doing so.


I do still really like deployants and have them on several of my straps/watches. I think they add a little class to some watches and save some wear on the strap. But I'll be a team player and vow not to use them on PAMs and Langes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> That's bad selling.
> 
> Maybe the seller thought Australia doesn't exist.


Australia = small island in the South Pacific?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Here we go. Thanks again to all you enablers for inspiring this. It has been a long time coming. Another confession. When I first got really into watches back in 2011 and I wasn't quite comfortable spending this kind of money on a watch (it does take some time to get comfortable with it), I bought a Parnis Luminor homage, in 44mm no less. I was also way more into bigger watches back then though. I really enjoyed it until I dropped it a very short distance and it never ran again. Probably for the best.
> 
> As my collection grew and my taste for watches moved to smaller sizes, Panerai just kind of fell off the radar for a while. As you could tell by my discussion on this, I just didn't think there was a good option for me. Well, discovering the 42mm Radiomir obviously changed that.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! Nice strap too!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Couple more since I was limited to 9:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, Try to get an Omega rubber strap too. Its so comfortable. The pics when i had it.
> 
> View attachment 15386056
> 
> ...


Still have the blue one from before!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Here we go. Thanks again to all you enablers for inspiring this. It has been a long time coming. Another confession. When I first got really into watches back in 2011 and I wasn't quite comfortable spending this kind of money on a watch (it does take some time to get comfortable with it), I bought a Parnis Luminor homage, in 44mm no less. I was also way more into bigger watches back then though. I really enjoyed it until I dropped it a very short distance and it never ran again. Probably for the best.
> 
> As my collection grew and my taste for watches moved to smaller sizes, Panerai just kind of fell off the radar for a while. As you could tell by my discussion on this, I just didn't think there was a good option for me. Well, discovering the 42mm Radiomir obviously changed that.
> 
> ...


Like undressing a woman right there. Excellent watch man. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yes.
> . Everyone here knows I promised to quit buying watches but under $1000 doesn't count.


No doubt I should have followed the same standard BUT next week ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I do still really like deployants and have them on several of my straps/watches. I think they add a little class to some watches and save some wear on the strap. But I'll be a team player and vow not to use them on PAMs and Langes.


I generally don't like deployants, but the ones on my GO and Monaco are sleek and comfortable. Other ones I had added bulk and were not comfy.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lunch time for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Century City?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> It just sits there.


Yeah, it's not like it makes a running commentary on my inadequacies.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't have time to do the 4" dunk test yet but here's a Q&D...
> 
> View attachment 15385978


Oh boy that blue dial is spectacular! If we ever have an OoO meetup, everyone should bring their blue dials and compare!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> And the other thread is dead.


Which one?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> But it's on!


Looks great on you Sap! Would love to get your thoughts on it after some wrist time.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Got to work on not messing the dial


Yep. Dial just too thick so knew it wouldn't matter because the hour hand rubbed. Gotta find me a thinner blue dial to fit. But it's some great learning experience. I'm considering a movement swap also but I'm still just trying to learn all this stuff.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Here we go. Thanks again to all you enablers for inspiring this. It has been a long time coming. Another confession. When I first got really into watches back in 2011 and I wasn't quite comfortable spending this kind of money on a watch (it does take some time to get comfortable with it), I bought a Parnis Luminor homage, in 44mm no less. I was also way more into bigger watches back then though. I really enjoyed it until I dropped it a very short distance and it never ran again. Probably for the best.
> 
> As my collection grew and my taste for watches moved to smaller sizes, Panerai just kind of fell off the radar for a while. As you could tell by my discussion on this, I just didn't think there was a good option for me. Well, discovering the 42mm Radiomir obviously changed that.
> 
> ...


Great move and congratulations!!!! Check to see if I the buckle is 18mm or 20mm.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The helium crown on Omegas for me is a dealbreaker. Clean look is the primary reason why my favorite Omega is the Seamaster 300 Coaxial.


IMO this is omegas answer to the ND Sub and it's pretty excellent.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> The helium crown on Omegas for me is a dealbreaker. Clean look is the primary reason why my favorite Omega is the Seamaster 300 Coaxial.


This SM300 will always get a like from me. 
👏👏👏


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Australia = small island in the South Pacific?


Yeah mate... sort of....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Still have the blue one from before!


Cool mate..


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Century City?


Westwood! Haha

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Congrats. Omega 1, Tudor 0

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Great move and congratulations!!!! Check to see if I the buckle is 18mm or 20mm.


It's 18mm. I know I know, but that's what came with it. I didn't have an option to get a different one. I was just happy it wasn't the lime green one!

I'll be looking to add some nice 22/20s and/or 22/22s


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Oh boy that blue dial is spectacular! If we ever have an OoO meetup, everyone should bring their blue dials and compare!


Jeez, so you want to Daument us in person!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't have time to do the 4" dunk test yet but here's a Q&D...
> 
> View attachment 15385978


Great dial

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> This SM300 will always get a like from me.
> 👏👏👏


GF.

The only complaint that i have on this one is the polished centre links. If they had made the bracelet like the rail master as bro 59 own, it would be the best combo.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Looks great on you Sap! Would love to get your thoughts on it after some wrist time.


Same as the one I had before, but I like the colour better!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It just sits there.





Betterthere said:


> It just sits there.


It helps when two want to play spin the knob

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Same as the one I had before, but I like the colour better!


Bro you just keep adding to that great collection. Just keeps getting better. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Jeez, so you want to Daument us in person!


When you guys meet up, do you wear professional disguises and use your screen names?

Does anyone dress like a ninja? Cause that would be cool!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Since I promised Mrs BT no new watches..... I have to keep anything I buy under $1000. We consider those purchases as petty money so need to report


I have to get my threshold up there. Mrs. BW can't internalize the reality of our financial circumstances.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Here we go. Thanks again to all you enablers for inspiring this. It has been a long time coming. Another confession. When I first got really into watches back in 2011 and I wasn't quite comfortable spending this kind of money on a watch (it does take some time to get comfortable with it), I bought a Parnis Luminor homage, in 44mm no less. I was also way more into bigger watches back then though. I really enjoyed it until I dropped it a very short distance and it never ran again. Probably for the best.
> 
> As my collection grew and my taste for watches moved to smaller sizes, Panerai just kind of fell off the radar for a while. As you could tell by my discussion on this, I just didn't think there was a good option for me. Well, discovering the 42mm Radiomir obviously changed that.
> 
> ...


Big congrats

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Same as the one I had before, but I like the colour better!


That blue dial is really vibrant mate. Will turn aqueous blue to dark shade according to light. Great choose mate.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Same as the one I had before, but I like the colour better!


Did you move the grey on ?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I do still really like deployants and have them on several of my straps/watches. *I think they add a little class to some watches and save some wear on the strap*. But I'll be a team player and vow not to use them on PAMs and Langes.


Well, if you insist on using one on your Lange, this is how it will look, but bare in mind that you will be adding 30 grams


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> GF.
> 
> The only complaint that i have on this one is the polished centre links. If they had made the bracelet like the rail master as bro 59 own, it would be the best combo.


Like this one?
























That is the steel bracelet that came with the Spectre model; I thought it was the same on the regular SeamasterMC

Regardless, I actually still prefer the watch on a NATO. If I'm dressing it up, I'd go with leather over the steel bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah mate..that strap would be good if they had put on the regular SM300


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> It's 18mm. I know I know, but that's what came with it. I didn't have an option to get a different one. I was just happy it wasn't the lime green one!
> 
> I'll be looking to add some nice 22/20s and/or 22/22s


Panerai sells OEM straps that are both 22/18 and 22/20. My preference is 22/20 since less taper gives a bit more wrist presence. In any case you'll want to source a 20mm OEM polished buckle for additional 22/20 straps.

If you go to the www.panerai.com website, go to ASSESSORIES, and click on BRACELETS AND STRAPS. I like the 22/20 antique brown alligator, and Scamosciato black ecru to name a couple.

Maybe your AD will discount both a 20mm buckle and 22/20 strap or two. I prefer the polished pin buckle over the pre-V for the 574.

Again congratulations on your latest acquisition!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> GF.
> 
> The only complaint that i have on this one is the polished centre links. If they had made the bracelet like the rail master as bro 59 own, it would be the best combo.


Agreed. I'm not fond of PCL's on tool watches either.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> When you guys meet up, do you wear professional disguises and use your screen names?
> 
> Does anyone dress like a ninja? Cause that would be cool!


I think that would be Sappie; he is half Japanese


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Jeez, so you want to Daument us in person!


I think bro PF is the ultimate Daument-er. 😎


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> When you guys meet up, do you wear professional disguises and use your screen names?
> 
> Does anyone dress like a ninja? Cause that would be cool!


I'm the same height as Maverick and will rock my Ray-Ban aviators!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Here we go. Thanks again to all you enablers for inspiring this. It has been a long time coming. Another confession. When I first got really into watches back in 2011 and I wasn't quite comfortable spending this kind of money on a watch (it does take some time to get comfortable with it), I bought a Parnis Luminor homage, in 44mm no less. I was also way more into bigger watches back then though. I really enjoyed it until I dropped it a very short distance and it never ran again. Probably for the best.
> 
> As my collection grew and my taste for watches moved to smaller sizes, Panerai just kind of fell off the radar for a while. As you could tell by my discussion on this, I just didn't think there was a good option for me. Well, discovering the 42mm Radiomir obviously changed that.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did you move the grey on ?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yes. Towards the YM.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I'm the same height as Maverick and will rock my Ray-Ban aviators!


Will you bring some Scientology pamphlets too?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Will you bring some Scientology pamphlets too?


LOLOLOL I will convert all you mofos 😂


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, if you insist on using one on your Lange, this is how it will look, but bare in mind that you will be adding 30 grams
> 
> View attachment 15386142


Is that the $8k platinum one? Or white gold? Looks great though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Kiwi, major congrats on the new baby! Very happy for you.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Congrats Bro Kiwi and welcome to the PAM family!

may you have many thousands of $$$ happy strap purchases ahead!!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

You know gents, a Doxa 300T 50th anniversary professional and I might be done....

famous last words....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The helium crown on Omegas for me is a dealbreaker. Clean look is the primary reason why my favorite Omega is the Seamaster 300 Coaxial.


But the lugs are too long. Lol


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Panerai sells OEM straps that are both 22/18 and 22/20. My preference is 22/20 since less taper gives a bit more wrist presence. In any case you'll want to source a 20mm OEM polished buckle for additional 22/20 straps.
> 
> If you go to the www.panerai.com website, go to ASSESSORIES, and click on BRACELETS AND STRAPS. I like the 22/20 antique brown alligator, and Scamosciato black ecru to name a couple.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I actually already had this one screenshotted:


















Any idea why the reference # is slightly different? Is one for tang and one for deployant?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Couple more since I was limited to 9:


Looks good wrist size?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No doubt I should have followed the same standard BUT next week ...


Yeah me too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> You know gents, a Doxa 300T 50th anniversary professional and I might be done....
> 
> famous last words....


Haha


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Congrats Bro Kiwi and welcome to the PAM family!
> 
> may you have many thousands of $$$ happy strap purchases ahead!!!!


Thank you and thanks to everyone for the kind words today!

Believe it or not, this is actually my first ever proper in-person AD purchase, so it's pretty special. Forgot to mention, they also gave me a nice box of chocolates in a box with the AD's name on it. Score!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> GF.
> 
> The only complaint that i have on this one is the polished centre links. If they had made the bracelet like the rail master as bro 59 own, it would be the best combo.


I has mine brushed back then. Much better.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Looks good wrist size?


6.5" give or take. And on the flat side.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah mate..that strap would be good if they had put on the regular SM300


As I posted that's ez to solve.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> SoOoO never sleeps.


Good to know we are keeping the tradition of 24 hours OoO going while I had the best sleep (in a very long time) last night.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think that would be Sappie; he is half Japanese


Hmmm... Didn't think waa half.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Oh boy that blue dial is spectacular! If we ever have an OoO meetup, everyone should bring their blue dials and compare!


I guess I am out then since I have zero blue dial


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Someone mention Gal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She did a lot of body conditioning exercises and bulked up a bit for her role in Wonder Woman. I think she looks hotter now than when she was Miss Israel/Miss Universe contest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Tropical heat. And it has to be like that all week.


Nice weather.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> You know gents, a Doxa 300T 50th anniversary professional and I might be done....
> 
> famous last words....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


>


Pervert.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Thank you and thanks to everyone for the kind words today!
> 
> Believe it or not, this is actually my first ever proper in-person AD purchase, so it's pretty special. Forgot to mention, they also gave me a nice box of chocolates in a box with the AD's name on it. Score!!


I got a Panerai hat (which was actually really cool - my AD used to work directly for Panerai before working at the AD - which is an AD for Rolex, Patek, Breitling, Cartier, IWC, Panerai, and Tudor (funny, not Omega))

He also gave me two small bottles of hand sanitizer, I kid you not...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I got a Panerai hat (which was actually really cool - my AD used to work directly for Panerai before working at the AD - which is an AD for Rolex, Patek, Breitling, Cartier, IWC, Panerai, and Tudor (funny, not Omega))
> 
> He also gave me two small bottle of hand sanitizer, I kid you not...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Very thoughtful.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> But the lugs are too long. Lol


I don't recall the lugs being too long when I owned my SM300. I do recall the bezel extending slightly over the winding crown making it slightly difficult to unscrew and wind. I liked the jumping hour hand which the Railmaster doesn't have.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Maybe he suspects you are a bot? Lol!
> 
> I usually list as conus only too but I did almost sell to a guy in Europe. He was going to handle the shipping and send me the label. He does buy and sell a lot On here and feedback was good, but he turned out to be a little flaky.


The guy that called me a scammer because I offered him direct bank transfer and asked for his bank details so I could credit his account. He insisted on PayPal which I don't have and came to a conclusion that I must be a scammer if I was asking for his account number. Lucky for me, I didn't get banned or anything.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> 30C at night - that's a strong grilling.


I have stayed in Hong Kong. Warm but not too humid. Try Singapore, Malaysia and Indonesia. Those countries around the equator and tropics. You will be soaking wet in bed and that was from sexercise.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I don't recall the lugs being too long when I owned my SM300. I do recall the bezel extending slightly over the winding crown making it slightly difficult to unscrew and wind. I liked the jumping hour hand which the Railmaster doesn't have.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> TIC all fossil fuels leaving USA soon.


LOL. Should have guessed


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I've decided they all supply your info for money. Spent quite a while on phone with Amazon security explaining what they could do better. Told them my fee lol.
> Just remember they are also hosting much of the federal govt data.


Scary what they do with the information....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mine has been supplied by multiple companies. Ssn used doesn't make me happy but have done what I can. New Amex card next week.


Congratulations. New centurion card?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


It's an Omega!










Wear it in good health!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Err...
> 
> We'll need a much longer strap for anything I have in mind.
> 
> And a safe word.


Did you say a longer strap? To strap someone down???


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I ended up selling my watch winder because quite frankly I think they end up damaging your watch.

I agree with this guy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Nothing like cooling off in the ocean...
> Good night gentlemen.


Wow! You are like sleeping at 3am Hong Kong time


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Congrats!


Is that your honest Opinion on Omega?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lunch time for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the sushi tastes better than it looks.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks! I actually already had this one screenshotted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the top strap (MX005FM9) is for the pin buckle whereas the bottom strap (MX005MP) is listed for the "adjustable" buckle which I surmise is the deployant.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which thread?


We have had a few dumb threads being started and a zombie member started speed posting after 8 years. I am waiting to see what he is selling.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Who is she? Should I know? She's particularly tasty.


You would like to sink your teeth into that yeah?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I hope the sushi tastes better than it looks.


It's honestly some of the best sushi in the US, and arguably some of the best outside of Japan - Kazu Nori - hand rolls only, by Sushi Nozawa, the mastermind behind the famous Sugarfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Omega screw links are helluva lot less screwy than those pins and compression collars on Seiko bracelets. BTW nice Omega, much nicer IMHO than the Tudor sent in trade.


Yes... Tudor gone, Omega in. 

Doubt the Omega is going to last long


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah me too











Now gone but not forgotten.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> With such an international group here I'm surprised there's very little, if any, talk about football (soccer). Has that been banned like politics? Real Madrid v Manchester City in 2nd leg of Champions League round of 16. Juventus v Lyon also but doesn't seem quite as interesting to me.


That's because not all of us are interested in football / soccer. Nothing stopping you posting it but not sure how many would participate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> There is only one game of football...
> 
> "soccer is a game for gentlemen played by hooligans, and rugby is a game for hooligans played by gentlemen "


Sounds about right. You just need to attend English premier league games to know that you are in the heart and soul of true British hooliganism.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Now gone but not forgotten.


Did you trade it in ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't have time to do the 4" dunk test yet but here's a Q&D...
> 
> View attachment 15385978


Is that a different watch?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> That's bad selling.
> 
> Maybe the seller thought Australia doesn't exist.


LOL. It's a small island in the Indian Ocean or is that the Pacific, wait, Coral Sea or is it the Antarctic?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


The thing I've noticed with these latest Omega watches except maybe the moonwatch is the finish, general presentation and look of the watch make them feel
more refined, contemporary and more expensive than competing Rolex models.

This is the main reason why they can command high prices to a one off non WIS buyer who only looks at their watch on a purely aesthetic level.

I know I did the same 11 years ago when I purchased my first Omega. The Submariner looked pedestrian in comparison especially the bracelet.

However in hindsight I should have been wiser and just bought the Kermit which was only $2k more.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely prefer the all brushed Spectre bracelet and wish they made that standard.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I got a Panerai hat (which was actually really cool - my AD used to work directly for Panerai before working at the AD - which is an AD for Rolex, Patek, Breitling, Cartier, IWC, Panerai, and Tudor (funny, not Omega))
> 
> He also gave me two small bottles of hand sanitizer, I kid you not...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice. I'm supposed to get a strap too, but it's kind of a mystery prize because they didn't specify which one. Well, free is free.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> 6.5" give or take. And on the flat side.











Although my wrist is actually 7" I actually wear my watches proximal to my wrist in a concavity that is 6.5".









My wrist too is flat. My watches never slide forward and the crown never digs int my arm.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I guess I am out then since I have zero blue dial


We can fix that. We can definitely fix that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Then i wont even be allowed in their shop......
> 
> I reckon The Hour glass in Brisbane treats people good and Omega boutique too.
> 
> ...


LOL. Maybe they thought you couldn't afford it. Yeah, I know that look. However, I found that Melbourne has the worst sales people and Sydney not far behind. They are just rude. Adelaide sales people are by far the best in Australia and the Rolex AD there is fantastic.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that your honest Opinion on Omega?


Sure is. I've got two of them. Had three until recently selling one. It's the only brand I have more than one of unless you count my Swatches and Timexes!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I has mine brushed back then. Much better.
> View attachment 15386308


That looks really nice mate..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I guess I am out then since I have zero blue dial


I too have zero blue dial. I've slowly discovered that I have a marked preference for black dial over everything else. Unsure why that is.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You would like to sink your teeth into that yeah?


She looks a little like Margot Robbie. One of the hottest celebrities out there today, imho.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Very nice. I'm supposed to get a strap too, but it's kind of a mystery prize because they didn't specify which one. Well, free is free.


That's always fun! Especially on a piece as versatile as the PAM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She did a lot of body conditioning exercises and bulked up a bit for her role in Wonder Woman. *I think she looks hotter now than when she was Miss Israel/Miss Universe contest.*


^^ This .... I agree ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Here we go. Thanks again to all you enablers for inspiring this. It has been a long time coming.
> So without further ado, a boatload of photos for ya:
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new watch!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The guy that called me a scammer because I offered him direct bank transfer and asked for his bank details so I could credit his account. He insisted on PayPal which I don't have and came to a conclusion that I must be a scammer if I was asking for his account number. Lucky for me, I didn't get banned or anything.


Sometimes just better to walk away. Not worth it. This is supposed to be a fun hobby.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Although my wrist is actually 7" I actually wear my watches proximal to my wrist in a concavity that is 6.5".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proximal, distal, anterior, posterior. You must be a Dr.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Maybe they thought you couldn't afford it. Yeah, I know that look. However, I found that Melbourne has the worst sales people and Sydney not far behind. They are just rude. Adelaide sales people are by far the best in Australia and the Rolex AD there is fantastic.


LOL..Yes, and that too i was wearing my Sub ND when i visited them. Maybe the sales person thought , the one on my wrist is a fake....???


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's honestly some of the best sushi in the US, and arguably some of the best outside of Japan - Kazu Nori - hand rolls only, by Sushi Nozawa, the mastermind behind the famous Sugarfish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Okay, I will take your word for it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Now gone but not forgotten.


What? You sold that? I would have bought it...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15386337


At least not as long as the PO1. Next time I'm at the Omega Boutique in Dallas I'll have to try it on to see how it is on my wrist but was simply not at all on my radar when I owned mine. Interesting which factors can turn us off about certain watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The thing I've noticed with these latest Omega watches except maybe the moonwatch is the finish, general presentation and look of the watch make them feel
> more refined, contemporary and more expensive than competing Rolex models.
> 
> However in hindsight I should have been wiser and just bought the Kermit which was only $2k more.


Can't go back. I am still regretting not buying a Sub when I worked in Asia and could pick one up for 40% off RRP....

And I am still on the fence about buying a black dial Omega SMP since there's no Rolex in the shops at all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Sure is. I've got two of them. Had three until recently selling one. It's the only brand I have more than one of unless you count my Swatches and Timexes!


You have to include the Swatches and Timex as they are also watch brands. It's another matter if you have half a dozen Parnis or Alpha watches though....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> She looks a little like Margot Robbie. One of the hottest celebrities out there today, imho.


Don't... I think I am wetting my pants


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> ^^ This .... I agree ...


She also looks hot in her IDF uniform


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Thank you and thanks to everyone for the kind words today!
> 
> Believe it or not, this is actually my first ever proper in-person AD purchase, so it's pretty special. Forgot to mention, they also gave me a nice box of chocolates in a box with the AD's name on it. Score!!


I got a white Panerai ball cap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Did you trade it in ?


That's affirmative.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Sometimes just better to walk away. Not worth it. This is supposed to be a fun hobby.


Yeah, true. I was trying to fast track my project watch and saw this guy on the sales section selling his modified Invicta where he filed it down to a Sub case and changed the bezel. I wanted the Seiko movement inside it as well. But will continue to source for the parts to make my "concept" watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Proximal, distal, anterior, posterior. You must be a Dr.


He's a surgeon...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Very nice. I'm supposed to get a strap too, but it's kind of a mystery prize because they didn't specify which one. Well, free is free.


Free is good. Did they comp you a 20mm pin buckle too?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's honestly some of the best sushi in the US, and arguably some of the best outside of Japan - Kazu Nori - hand rolls only, by Sushi Nozawa, the mastermind behind the famous Sugarfish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sushi is the only food i crave for during Covid19.

most other foods I or Lagetha can cook better ourselves....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Proximal, distal, anterior, posterior. You must be a Dr.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't go back. I am still regretting not buying a Sub when I worked in Asia and could pick one up for 40% off RRP....
> 
> And I am still on the fence about buying a black dial Omega SMP since there's no Rolex in the shops at all.


I also regret not buying the Hulk or a regular Sub back in 2011 instead of an SMP.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, true. I was trying to fast track my project watch and saw this guy on the sales section selling his modified Invicta where he filed it down to a Sub case and changed the bezel. I wanted the Seiko movement inside it as well. But will continue to source for the parts to make my "concept" watch.


Well that sucks. Especially since any modification of an Invicta would result in an improvement.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> LOL..Yes, and that too i was wearing my Sub ND when i visited them. Maybe the sales person thought , the one on my wrist is a fake....


I like to troll sales people and dress in simple T, shorts and a pair of thongs/slippers. LOL. The faces of the sales people is simply gold. It just shows how judgemental people can be.

Tell you a funny story. I was in my regular car dealership and a customer was complaining within earshot of me that I was being served by the dealer principle whereas the guy and his wife (well dressed couple) was waiting to be for served by a sales person. No doubt he said it loud enough for me to hear that I was poorly dressed and probably couldn't afford a new car whereas he looked like the real deal. The sales person said, "oh, that customer has bought many cars from us and he knows the big boss."


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Sushi is the only food i crave for during Covid19.
> 
> most other foods I or Lagetha can cook better ourselves....


I can make sashimi and sushi better too


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's a surgeon...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I also regret not buying the Hulk or a regular Sub back in 2011 instead of an SMP.


LOL. Yeah, no point crying over spilt milk. I accept it as what it is and move on. Got my Sub and AK for now. Waiting for the DJ and Explorer II to land. A BLNR and Daytona if I am lucky as my AD said she'll allocate one to me in the queue. Not hopeful judging from dantan waiting four years for it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am still regretting not buying a Sub when I worked in Asia and could pick one up for *40% off RRP.*...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


>


That was a funny movie


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


LOL. I like your sense of humour


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I also regret not buying the Hulk or a regular Sub back in 2011 instead of an SMP.


I recall walking through the Rolex AD and being offered a Hulk at a discount. Probably shoulda pulled the trigger but think I'd just bought my 116600 SD4K.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15386421


Yeah, back then, Rolex was aggressively pushing sales into Asia. A grey dealer could offer you one for about 40% off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I recall walking through the Rolex AD and being offered a Hulk at a discount. Probably shoulda pulled the trigger but think I'd just bought my 116600 SD4K.


My wife said to buy anything I am offered by the AD. LOL. Talk about having a supportive wife


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Hmmm... Didn't think waa half.


Yup. Mama is Japanese.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> I guess I am out then since I have zero blue dial


I'm sure you can figure something out.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I recall walking through the Rolex AD and being offered a Hulk at a discount. Probably shoulda pulled the trigger but think I'd just bought my 116600 SD4K.


I just remembered seeing them online at the grays for $7-8k.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have stayed in Hong Kong. Warm but not too humid. Try Singapore, Malaysia and Indonesia. Those countries around the equator and tropics. You will be soaking wet in bed and that was from sexercise.


You had a partner, right?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm sure you can figure something out.


Wait wait









Forgot about this


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I just remembered seeing them online at the grays for $7-8k.


Changing the subject I confirmed the MX005FM9 is designated for the pin buckle and the MX005FMP for deployant.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's a beautiful picture Sappie. It makes me sad for you to know that this lovely lady is no more by your side, but it makes me happy to know that she shared your life and love for more than 25 years, and I am sure that she still manages to put a smile on your face whenever you think of her. I am not a religious person, but I believe that we are all here for a reason, and hers was to meet you, make you happy, gift you your daughter, and look after both of you from afar. Today is still the celebration of one of the best days in your life, so, Happy Anniversary Sappie


Nice words PF

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> A few more months and I'll join you!


It's a nice one!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tribe is a sitting duck. JD is going to be tough


It's lonely up the top

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> The thing I've noticed with these latest Omega watches except maybe the moonwatch is the finish, general presentation and look of the watch make them feel
> more refined, contemporary and more expensive than competing Rolex models.
> 
> This is the main reason why they can command high prices to a one off non WIS buyer who only looks at their watch on a purely aesthetic level.
> ...


Did the same in early 90s


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Proximal, distal, anterior, posterior. You must be a Dr.


Smart guy....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Sushi is the only food i crave for during Covid19.
> 
> most other foods I or Lagetha can cook better ourselves....


hmm .. fried sushi, I think you are on to something.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I can make sashimi and sushi better too


It's called fishing here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You had a partner, right?


A doll works fine too. Unfortunately, can't put photo of a blow up doll here


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's lonely up the top
> 
> Brother of OoO


It's going to take a lot of effort to unseat Sticky from #1. His posting handle is not called Sticky for nothing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> hmm .. fried sushi, I think you are on to something.


Horrors! Fried sushi!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm sure you can figure something out.


I am here to help.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's called fishing here.


I don't know if it's weird but I enjoy the slicing more than the fishing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't know if it's weird but I enjoy the slicing more than the fishing.


What about the eating??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Now gone but not forgotten.


You just got rid of it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What about the eating??


The eating part is always good.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> The thing I've noticed with these latest Omega watches except maybe the moonwatch is the finish, general presentation and look of the watch make them feel
> more refined, contemporary and more expensive than competing Rolex models.
> 
> This is the main reason why they can command high prices to a one off non WIS buyer who only looks at their watch on a purely aesthetic level.
> ...


Totally agree


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


>


I'd match your photo with my pool, but it's raining out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't go back. I am still regretting not buying a Sub when I worked in Asia and could pick one up for 40% off RRP....
> 
> And I am still on the fence about buying a black dial Omega SMP since there's no Rolex in the shops at all.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I too have zero blue dial. I've slowly discovered that I have a marked preference for black dial over everything else. Unsure why that is.


I too currently dont have any blue dials. Nowadays, i am more inclined to matte/ grain structured black dials.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like to troll sales people and dress in simple T, shorts and a pair of thongs/slippers. LOL. The faces of the sales people is simply gold. It just shows how judgemental people can be.
> 
> Tell you a funny story. I was in my regular car dealership and a customer was complaining within earshot of me that I was being served by the dealer principle whereas the guy and his wife (well dressed couple) was waiting to be for served by a sales person. No doubt he said it loud enough for me to hear that I was poorly dressed and probably couldn't afford a new car whereas he looked like the real deal. *The sales person said, "oh, that customer has bought many cars from us and he knows the big boss." *


Wowooh... that's gold mate. cant get better than that...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> I too currently dont have any blue dials. Nowadays, i am more inclined to matte/ grain structured black dials.


I could fix that , want one  ?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I could fix that , want one  ?


JMAN special is the best . 

I actually thought about the one Bro 59 had , the one with Breguet hands and white dial with the railroad track minutes. But i had put everything on hold as of now due to this damn COVID.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She also looks hot in her IDF uniform


Ha ha... Gal will always get a like from me...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> JMAN special is the best .
> 
> I actually thought about the one Bro 59 had , the one with Breguet hands and white dial with the railroad track minutes. But i had put everything on hold as of now due to this damn COVID.


Understood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's the weekend!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Really should sell those ....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's the weekend!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I guess I am out then since I have zero blue dial


I don't have any either. I love blue dials, but I haven't found the right shade of blue with the right indices on a watch that interests me. Someday it will happen.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> JMAN special is the best .
> 
> I actually thought about the one Bro 59 had , the one with Breguet hands and white dial with the railroad track minutes. But i had put everything on hold as of now due to this damn COVID.


That's the one I like.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

158k
Just saying


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which thread?


A thread that shouldn't have lasted that long yet managed to go almost 800 posts...

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Who is she? Should I know? She's particularly tasty.


She popped up on my IG feed. No idea who she is.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Here we go. Thanks again to all you enablers for inspiring this. It has been a long time coming. Another confession. When I first got really into watches back in 2011 and I wasn't quite comfortable spending this kind of money on a watch (it does take some time to get comfortable with it), I bought a Parnis Luminor homage, in 44mm no less. I was also way more into bigger watches back then though. I really enjoyed it until I dropped it a very short distance and it never ran again. Probably for the best.
> 
> As my collection grew and my taste for watches moved to smaller sizes, Panerai just kind of fell off the radar for a while. As you could tell by my discussion on this, I just didn't think there was a good option for me. Well, discovering the 42mm Radiomir obviously changed that.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Now THAT strap is doing the watch justice


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the case back. Wear the PAM in good health!!
> 
> Regarding the Hulk point, I was in a similar situation. My AD basically said I had a 0-10% chance of getting one, even if I was on the list. A relative of mine has been using this AD forever now, and I was basically told I could get a Hulk if my relative bought it (under their name) and gifted it to me, but my name would not be registered with the warranty or "registered" in Rolex's books. Apparently this is how you get new or special Rolexes. Almost a detriment to be young or new to the "watch game" unless you are willing to pay vastly over market for a grey market piece, at least when it comes to Rolex and Patek.
> 
> ...


Someone needs to explain to our new bro what "wear in good health" means around these parts...









Edit: apparently there was a typo...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> You just got rid of it?


Traded


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> A thread that shouldn't have lasted that long yet managed to go almost 800 posts...
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app


See, now that's why I never look over there any more.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mrs Mav made paella tonight for dinner...



















Good night!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav made paella tonight for dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything about this post is a win!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Really should sell those ....


Been saying that for the last year....

Good advice fallen on deaf ears. 😁


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> 158k
> Just saying


Somehow, I thought I saw the watch as "ROYAL OAK CONCEPT FROSTED GOLD FLYING TURBAN"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> A thread that shouldn't have lasted that long yet managed to go almost 800 posts...
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app


It's in the Pubic Forum, that's why.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Wait wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a long waiting list for a Jman special?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's the weekend!


Love the motion. Supple, jiggly, shiny - what's not to love?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't have any either. I love blue dials, but I haven't found the right shade of blue with the right indices on a watch that interests me. Someday it will happen.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Traded


So what came your way?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Somehow, I thought I saw the watch as "ROYAL OAK CONCEPT FROSTED GOLD FLYING TURBAN"


That name sounds right. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes. Towards the YM.


Now that's a move

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Thank you and thanks to everyone for the kind words today!
> 
> Believe it or not, this is actually my first ever proper in-person AD purchase, so it's pretty special. Forgot to mention, they also gave me a nice box of chocolates in a box with the AD's name on it. Score!!


Hiding a new watch from the Mrs is one thing but a box of chocolates. Those dirty sneaky bastards 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


>


The perfect watch for pool cleaning jobs.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Proximal, distal, anterior, posterior. You must be a Dr.


He is an inner ear surgeon, and occasionally a brain surgeon; that is when his hand slips and he cuts too deep


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't go back. I am still regretting not buying a Sub when I worked in Asia and could pick one up for 40% off RRP....
> 
> And I am still on the fence about buying a black dial Omega SMP since there's no Rolex in the shops at all.


Just wait a little more, your next Rolex may be around the corner


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> He is an inner ear surgeon, and occasionally a brain surgeon; that is when his hand slips and he cuts too deep


Dr. House ......Always a like from me...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> I guess I am out then since I have zero blue dial





5959HH said:


> I too have zero blue dial. I've slowly discovered that I have a marked preference for black dial over everything else. Unsure why that is.





Krish47 said:


> I too currently dont have any blue dials. Nowadays, i am more inclined to matte/ grain structured black dials.





BonyWrists said:


> I don't have any either. I love blue dials, but I haven't found the right shade of blue with the right indices on a watch that interests me. Someday it will happen.


Don't worry guys, I know a guy in New York



BigSeikoFan said:


> We can fix that. We can definitely fix that.


"Speak of the wolf, and you will see his tail" Lithuanian saying



Sappie66 said:


>


"A wolf never shows up alone" OoO saying


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I got a Panerai hat (which was actually really cool - my AD used to work directly for Panerai before working at the AD - which is an AD for Rolex, Patek, Breitling, Cartier, IWC, Panerai, and Tudor (funny, not Omega))
> 
> He also gave me two small bottles of hand sanitizer, I kid you not...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


In Australia, ADs give you two small toilet paper rolls, I kid you not...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Is that the $8k platinum one? Or white gold? Looks great though.


White gold deployante, the poor man's one😞


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Just wait a little more, your next Rolex may be around the corner


I am a very patient man. No hurry. I will eventually collect them all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> In Australia, ADs give you two small toilet paper rolls, I kid you not...


Of course, you are right.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> I ended up selling my watch winder because quite frankly I think they end up damaging your watch.
> 
> I agree with this guy.


Bro G, I watched this video just to see the arguments this guy would come up with; he made analogies between a watch movements and a car engine which in fact is a controlled explosions machine, gave a lot of mumbo jumbo watch science, and ended up contradicting everything he said after fifteen and a half minutes. My €85K (MSRP) ALS Langematik Perpetual came inside a 4.6 Kg winding box designed and hand built by ALS, do you really think they would go through all this trouble just to put at risk the watch and their reputation?

Not exagerating about the 4.6 Kg


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> She has the top left


You go it???

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> As of today, the registration for the Hulk is blocked. I'm sorry.


Dam that sucks

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> All you need now is a DJ41 and a Daytona and you can Daument Sporty ;-)


Lol

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _Starship Troopers_ was good for this too...


That was a film that should be terrible but wasn't that bad

.... don't forget her best role Wild Things

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> For the car lovers, this is a must watch video... it's not about aesthetics, it's about ultimate technology; watch it without missing an iota, you'll thank me later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's on my to watch list and I love the idea of what's happening with Gordon's next project (is this one). Behind the 917 the F1 is my second favourite car.

I hope this new car will be in prospective owners' garages soon!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Really should sell those ....


Beautiful mate!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't worry guys, I know a guy in New York
> 
> "Speak of the wolf, and you will see his tail" Lithuanian saying
> 
> "A wolf never shows up alone" OoO saying


We talking blue dial Rolex or just any blue dial?

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I too have zero blue dial. I've slowly discovered that I have a marked preference for black dial over everything else. Unsure why that is.


So this is literally a watershed moment as OoO is divided up into blue and no blue dial watches. I've never owned a blue dial watch but when my best friend and I ordered watches (c. 1970), I asked for a black dial Seiko chronograph and he a blue dial Seiko. When they arrived I was very envious at first.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Lots of by the pool picks but have you tested it in the water 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We talking blue dial Rolex or just any blue dial?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Any blue dial; between the two of them, those wolves can pull out any blue dial you would want


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Love the motion. Supple, jiggly, shiny - what's not to love?


That's HOT!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's on my to watch list and I love the idea of what's happening with Gordon's next project (is this one). Behind the 917 the F1 is my second favourite car.
> 
> I hope this new car will be in prospective owners' garages soon!
> 
> Brother of OoO


This is the car that embodies the genius of Gordon. It's his interpretation of the ultimate super car, and it happens to be my own interpretation of the ideal supercar, even though I never met him. Sadly, for the first time ever, I hate the design of one of his cars, and it had to be this one


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I could fix that , want one  ?


I've been thinking about asking for a Jman special but I'd probably get reamed on the import 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> A thread that shouldn't have lasted that long yet managed to go almost 800 posts...
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app


Lots of information as well as entertainment. But, paraphrasing *****, all good things must end.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


So as long as Sapp shows up at the OoO get together they'll be enough blue dials to pass around.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Lots of information as well as entertainment. But, paraphrasing *****, all good things must end.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Mainly I'd say bro @mav provided insights on marketing, while bro @mleok provided most of the information.

I just kept throwing fuel on the fire...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> This is the car that embodies the genius of Gordon. It's his interpretation of the ultimate super car, and it happens to be my own interpretation of the ideal supercar, even though I never met him. Sadly, for the first time ever, I hate the design of one of his cars, and it had to be this one


And here's my idea of a "super car", all I can afford.

Drift baby DRIFT!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro G, I watched this video just to see the arguments this guy would come up with; he made analogies between a watch movements and a car engine which in fact is a controlled explosions machine, gave a lot of mumbo jumbo watch science, and ended up contradicting everything he said after fifteen and a half minutes. My €85K (MSRP) ALS Langematik Perpetual came inside a 4.6 Kg winding box designed and hand built by ALS, do you really think they would go through all this trouble just to put at risk the watch and their reputation?
> 
> Not exagerating about the 4.6 Kg
> 
> View attachment 15386820


You paid what ? €85k ?

WTF, bro.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> You paid what ? €85k ?
> 
> WTF, bro.


I got a discount, as usual


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> You paid what ? €85k ?
> 
> WTF, bro.


You're forgetting bro PF owns a country. Put it into perspective €85k is nothing compared to a country's budget...

Besides, he got a discount. Not that he needs it 🙄


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Is there a long waiting list for a Jman special?


I am gonna go w no


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've been thinking about asking for a Jman special but I'd probably get reamed on the import
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Doubt that , I just put the JMAN's price in the box and then voila


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> He is an inner ear surgeon, and occasionally a brain surgeon; that is when his hand slips and he cuts too deep


He and Dr Strange have a lot in common.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> White gold deployante, the poor man's one


Yes, you must feel such embarrassment and shame wearing that thing.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro G, I watched this video just to see the arguments this guy would come up with; he made analogies between a watch movements and a car engine which in fact is a controlled explosions machine, gave a lot of mumbo jumbo watch science, and ended up contradicting everything he said after fifteen and a half minutes. My €85K (MSRP) ALS Langematik Perpetual came inside a 4.6 Kg winding box designed and hand built by ALS, do you really think they would go through all this trouble just to put at risk the watch and their reputation?
> 
> Not exagerating about the 4.6 Kg
> 
> View attachment 15386820


Glad to hear another take on this as I also use one. Not a 4.6kg ALS, but a $100 Amazon winder. I will say that when I was looking I noticed some of the really, really cheap ones don't really let you control the turns per day (tpd) and I think operate non-stop. I bought one that has 4 tpd settings and pretty much the lowest setting is all that's needed for most of my watches.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> The perfect watch for pool cleaning jobs.


You're really rich when you can pay your pool boy enough so he can afford a Rolex.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> So this is literally a watershed moment as OoO is divided up into blue and no blue dial watches. I've never owned a blue dial watch but when my best friend and I ordered watches (c. 1970), I asked for a black dial Seiko chronograph and he a blue dial Seiko. When they arrived I was very envious at first.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'm in for Team Blue.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That was a film that should be terrible but wasn't that bad
> 
> .... don't forget her best role Wild Things
> 
> Brother of OoO


This thread needs pics.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, you must feel such embarrassment and shame wearing that thing.


Thank you for your compassion; only another Lange owner can understand this feeling


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> In Australia, ADs give you two small toilet paper rolls, I kid you not...


And for a time, people would go in to buy Rolexes just to get those toilet paper rolls.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We talking blue dial Rolex or just any blue dial?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Ask Jman...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> You're really rich when you can pay your pool boy enough so he can afford a Rolex.


That's how I earned my first R.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Don't we have some OoO brethren who are/were financial advisor/gurus?

I've got an opportunity to jump from Operations into an F.A. situation and wondered if any if the brethren would be willing to chat/lend insight?

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> That's how I earned my first R.


And now you have a pool boy that wears a Rolex; that explains the Rolex shortage, we pay too much for our pool boys!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> So this is literally a watershed moment as OoO is divided up into blue and no blue dial watches. I've never owned a blue dial watch but when my best friend and I ordered watches (c. 1970), I asked for a black dial Seiko chronograph and he a blue dial Seiko. When they arrived I was very envious at first.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I've got one! But this is my only watch that _can_ have a blue dial...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Mainly I'd say bro @mav provided insights on marketing, while bro @mleok provided most of the information.
> 
> I just kept throwing fuel on the fire...


You're being too modest

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> And now you have a pool boy that wears a Rolex; that explains the Rolex shortage, we pay too much for our pool boys!


And we have to cool down in the lake with G.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is crazy stuff.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> And we have to cool down in the lake with G.


What's that guy doing to the woman in the blue bikini?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> What's that guy doing to the woman in the blue bikini?


Pulls out cancer ...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> And for a time, people would go in to buy Rolexes just to get those toilet paper rolls.


Probably only one ply as Rolex plays conservative.

With an Omega you'd probably get an over engineered toilet

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> And for a time, people would go in to buy Rolexes just to get those toilet paper rolls.


No wonder the Rolex ADs are also out of stock. Ah, it was the demand for toilet paper.

Now, a friend of mine said that he has found a way to make his toilet paper last twice as long. He splits the two ply sheet to two.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> That's how I earned my first R.


Wow! You must be like Paul Newman. He gave his Daytona to the college boy who hung out with his daughter.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> And we have to cool down in the lake with G.


No leeches?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What's that guy doing to the woman in the blue bikini?


He was helping her test the fit of the bikini bottom by running his finger down the bum crack


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No leeches?


No.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> No.


That's good. I fear leeches. But we have a bigger problem in Australia when swimming in creeks.... crocodiles.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! You must be like Paul Newman. He gave his Daytona to the college boy who hung out with his daughter.


It's quiet here. I invite you for a vacation to Poland.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's good. I fear leeches. But we have a bigger problem in Australia when swimming in creeks.... crocodiles.


Only wasps and horse flies, but now they're gone - it's too hot.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's good. I fear leeches. But we have a bigger problem in Australia when swimming in creeks.... crocodiles.


I thought that in Australia EVERYTHING can kill you? Crocs, snakes, spiders, rabbits, Koalas, cricket balls bowled by Merv!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> It's quiet here. I invite you for a vacation to Poland.


Thanks for the offer. I would like to visit Europe again when we are allowed to travel. Likewise, shout out if you're ever passing by. OoO members will always make an effort to catch up if anyone is passing through their towns/city.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's good. I fear leeches. But we have a bigger problem in Australia when swimming in creeks.... crocodiles.


(insert pic of Linda Kozlowski)

Hmm. Did an image search. Yikes.

I was thinking of THIS scene:

View attachment 15387129


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Only wasps and horse flies, but now they're gone - it's too hot.


Yeah, I hate flies too. They will land on your skin and try to eat you


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> A thread that shouldn't have lasted that long yet managed to go almost 800 posts...
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app


Which thread was locked?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I thought that in Australia EVERYTHING can kill you? Crocs, snakes, spiders, rabbits, Koalas, cricket balls bowled by Merv!


We say that to keep tourists away. I got bitten by an unknown spider the other week and got a big swell on my leg about 4 inches across. Only discovered it when it started to hurt but it subsided after a few days. I guess what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Which thread was locked?


That stupid thread in the Pubic Forum called someone explain to me Rolex and Tudor or something.

Here is the link. Found that thread.









Help me understand the Tudor and Rolex appeal.


I'm a relatively new watch enthusiast. I have a very modest collection of watches that all retail for well under $1000. I fully understand that the more one pays, the more one gets. I get that a Tudor or Rolex is a higher quality item than any of the watches in my own collection. I don't...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> So what came your way?











Next week


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I hate flies too. They will land on your skin and try to eat you


Lotta flies in the outback. They were bugging me at Uluru.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I thought that in Australia EVERYTHING can kill you? Crocs, snakes, spiders, rabbits, Koalas, cricket balls bowled by Merv!


Don't forget the killer ibises in Sydney. They're fanged I tell ya!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Lotta flies in the outback. They were bugging me at Uluru.


Flies.... see this webpage





__





March Fly (Tabanidae family )


March Fly : March Flies (also known as Horse Flies) are large strongly built flies with large eyes - the male's eyes meet in the middle. The eyes often reflect...




www.ozanimals.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't forget the killer ibises in Sydney. They're fanged I tell ya!


LOL. We call them bin chickens


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Next week


Got an incoming next week too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That stupid thread in the Pubic Forum called someone explain to me Rolex and Tudor or something.
> 
> Here is the link. Found that thread.
> 
> ...


Bro @5959HH, you checked out that dumb thread yet?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't worry guys, I know a guy in New York
> 
> "Speak of the wolf, and you will see his tail" Lithuanian saying
> 
> "A wolf never shows up alone" OoO saying


Strangely enough I've always had an affinity for wolves. Both solitary and social, often in the same wolf. Probably easier to interact with an omega wolf (pun unintended) as omegas, unlike alphas, tend to be the most playful.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs pics.
> 
> View attachment 15387040
> 
> ...


She was /is? smoking hot


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> White gold deployante, the poor man's one


Suspect you'd prefer platinum over WG for reasons you've elaborated before.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> 158k
> Just saying


Silly AP, just stick to their bread and butter.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


>


I crown you the blue watch guy!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> As of today, the registration for the Hulk is blocked. I'm sorry.


I strongly suspect Rolex is up to something as early as next month.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. We call them bin chickens


Do you guys have trash pandas?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've been thinking about asking for a Jman special but I'd probably get reamed on the import
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Or maybe not.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I got a discount, as usual


Again, the only difference between men and boys is the price of the toys and who can afford what.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> You're forgetting bro PF owns a country. Put it into perspective €85k is nothing compared to a country's budget...
> 
> Besides, he got a discount. Not that he needs it


Chump change for a guy who owns his own country.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's good. I fear leeches. But we have a bigger problem in Australia when swimming in creeks.... crocodiles.


But you guys all carry those big knives and are trained to fight them, no? Did I hear wrong?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> He and Dr Strange have a lot in common.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you guys have trash pandas?


Sure do


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, you must feel such embarrassment and shame wearing that thing.


Not really; it's his beater watch.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Mainly I'd say bro @mav provided insights on marketing, while bro @mleok provided most of the information.
> 
> I just kept throwing fuel on the fire...


f2 user: rolex spends more in marketing than all brands combined

me: Rolex: $50M, Breitling: $40M, Omega: $35M...

f2 user: rolex spends more in marketing than all brands combined

----

f2 user: omega is way more accurate than rolex because its super duper meta master cosc certified

@mleok: rolex is -2/+2 with a spread of 4 seconds and omega is 0/+5 with a spread of 5 seconds so...

f2 user: omega is way more accurate than rolex because its super duper meta master cosc certified

----

f2 user: rolex is for idiots

@mui.richard: shows his professional, nice photos, no you're the idiot!

f2 user: rolex is for idiots

Pretty much how that thread went...










?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> You're really rich when you can pay your pool boy enough so he can afford a Rolex.


Unfortunately JMAN has yet to learn the finer points of paying someone else to do the grunt work.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm in for Team Blue.


Nice strap.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I strongly suspect Rolex is up to something as early as next month.


My luck I'll get the call for the current Hulk and the they'll release a brand new one with the slimmer lugs and case (which I'd likely prefer).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thank you for your compassion; only another Lange owner can understand this feeling


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> You're really rich when you can pay your pool boy enough so he can afford a Rolex.


@sportura is his pool boy but shhh, don't tell him I told you guys... ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> And we have to cool down in the lake with G.


Similar day here. Yesterday sailing 8 h with a 4 year old golden who had never been on boat and a 4 mo old grandkid. Guess which was the main problem










Today, spending the day with two of my grandkids at a doggy beach.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> And now you have a pool boy that wears a Rolex; that explains the Rolex shortage, we pay too much for our pool boys!


But they're worth it. So are the guys that now mow and trim my lawn. Ever try to do that in 40C N Texas August heat? So glad I gave a big thumbs down to putting in a swimming pool. Swimming laps in one's bathtub is underrated.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We say that to keep tourists away. I got bitten by an unknown spider the other week and got a big swell on my leg about 4 inches across. Only discovered it when it started to hurt but it subsided after a few days. I guess what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. LOL.


Be glad the bite was not from a brown spider. Final stage of treatment = skin graft.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Nice strap.


Thanks, it's a Horween Shell Cordovan from the FinWatchStraps guy on Etsy. I know you didn't ask but in case you were wondering. I've got 2 from him now and I really like them both.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That stupid thread in the Pubic Forum called someone explain to me Rolex and Tudor or something.
> 
> Here is the link. Found that thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I saw that thread at its onset and ignored it as such threads never end well. Appears that one wasn't the exception.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> I strongly suspect Rolex is up to something as early as next month.


I hope it doesn't kick me out of the line by introducing the new Hulk. I've been waiting too long.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bro @5959HH, you checked out that dumb thread yet?


Yep. See my earlier post. Such threads always fall apart when Rolex haters post that Rolexes are way overrated and overpriced, and then off to the races. For such threads I generally just 








and move on.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I hate flies too. They will land on your skin and try to eat you


Yesterday I was on a bike trip with my son - 40 km. We made a mistake and we walked a half kilometer in a rye field. Mosquitoes ate us.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> f2 user: rolex spends more in marketing than all brands combined
> 
> me: Rolex: $50M, Breitling: $40M, Omega: $35M...
> 
> ...


Sounds like a decent summation.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the offer. I would like to visit Europe again when we are allowed to travel. Likewise, shout out if you're ever passing by. OoO members will always make an effort to catch up if anyone is passing through their towns/city.


Sure. I just don't really know who is from where yet.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> My luck I'll get the call for the current Hulk and the they'll release a brand new one with the slimmer lugs and case (which I'd likely prefer).


If you get the call about a current Hulk, why take a chance? Anyhow by the time you got another call for a new and improved Hulk with slimmer case and improved movement, you'd already have a toe tag attached and fertilizing the daises.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks, it's a Horween Shell Cordovan from the FinWatchStraps guy on Etsy. I know you didn't ask but in case you were wondering. I've got 2 from him now and I really like them both.


Remember we're supposed to tease one another about Omegas we post.  Actually I have an affinity for anything made from Horween Shell Cordovan tanned in Chicago. Great stuff!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Sure. I just don't really know who is from where yet.


You can get a general idea where people are from by the time frame they're not posting but sleeping except for @Dogbert_is_fat who never sleeps and posts 24/7.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> You can get a general idea where people are from by the time frame they're not posting but sleeping except for @Dogbert_is_fat who never sleeps and posts 24/7.


Godfrey: Lunchtime. Signing off for awhile.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If you get the call about a current Hulk, why take a chance? Anyhow by the time you got another call for a new and improved Hulk with slimmer case and improved movement, you'd already have a toe tag attached and fertilizing the daises.


Oh I wouldn't hesitate to jump on it, just know I'd feel some pang of jealously towards those who got the new one. I actually think it may be discontinued altogether like the rumors are saying.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Remember we're supposed to tease one another about Omegas we post.  Actually I have an affinity for anything made from Horween Shell Cordovan tanned in Chicago. Great stuff!!


Ohhh, now I get it. Mad at myself for missing that one.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Suspect you'd prefer platinum over WG for reasons you've elaborated before.


Of course, but this specific model with a black dial came only in WG, so I had to match the buckle


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you guys have trash pandas?


So cute. 

Not in my state but they have possums over east which rummage through the trash bin. Bloody annoying critters.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Woke up today in the watch box with his new friends. Doesn't actually look all that large next to a 37 and a 38.










Oh and look who's hanging out right behind him!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Chump change for a guy who owns his own country.


Absolutely


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> But you guys all carry those big knives and are trained to fight them, no? Did I hear wrong?


LOL. You've been watching too much television


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Be glad the bite was not from a brown spider. Final stage of treatment = skin graft.


Oh, I am thankful for many things brother @5959HH, many, many things.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. I saw that thread at its onset and ignored it as such threads never end well. Appears that one wasn't the exception.


I saw it and skipped it. Nearly all the threads started in the public forum are troll threads. Even the regular trouble makers from the Rolex sub-forum (those that get under your skin - you know who they are) are constantly there too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I hope it doesn't kick me out of the line by introducing the new Hulk. I've been waiting too long.


Yes, yes,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yep. See my earlier post. Such threads always fall apart when Rolex haters post that Rolexes are way overrated and overpriced, and then off to the races. For such threads I generally just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Gives me a splitting headache having to read that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Yesterday I was on a bike trip with my son - 40 km. We made a mistake and we walked a half kilometer in a rye field. Mosquitoes ate us.


Yuck. The squishy feeling when you rub your hands and legs and squish a carpet of a thousand mosquitoes off your hands....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Sure. I just don't really know who is from where yet.


Other than Brother PF, Jmanlay and Gun that have flown under a different flag, the rest of us pretty much are what our profile flag says so.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> If you get the call about a current Hulk, why take a chance? Anyhow by the time you got another call for a new and improved Hulk with slimmer case and improved movement, you'd already have a *toe tag attached and fertilizing the daises.*


Hahahah


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You can get a general idea where people are from by the time frame they're not posting but sleeping except for @Dogbert_is_fat who never sleeps and posts 24/7.




I am feeling the call of the Z monster and may have to call it a day/night soon...,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Godfrey: Lunchtime. Signing off for awhile.


Enjoy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Good night gents.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You've been watching too much television


But, but, then who's protecting your national treasures from crocs?


















































Just to name a few!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Ohhh, now I get it. Mad at myself for missing that one.











Just switched to this one. Shame it doesn't have the jumping hour hand and fold over clasp the SM300 has although still not a bad GADA watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course, but this specific model with a black dial came only in WG, so I had to match the buckle


Very important point. No other choice.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So cute.
> 
> Not in my state but they have possums over east which rummage through the trash bin. Bloody annoying critters.


We frequently have possums in our back yard but leave them be. A few years ago we had feral cats overrunning our neighborhood to the extent I set out traps and would call animal control when I would catch them.

Caught a few kittens too. Neighbor down the street could socialize the kittens I caught and place them in homes, but unable to socialize older feral cats. Caught a couple of possums but simply let them go.

The average lifespan of feral cats is only a couple of years because of feline diseases and predators ((coyotes) in our area. Animal control with subsequent euthanasia most humane thing to do as life for feral cats in our area is abysmal.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Woke up today in the watch box with his new friends. Doesn't actually look all that large next to a 37 and a 38.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice, diverse collection. Your PAM 574 is ~ same size as an Explorer II, and is a perfect watch to wear for 2-3 days at a time in rotation with others in your collection. Perfect choice!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Absolutely


Hopefully you got PF's permission prior to posting a video of him on this unsecured site.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You've been watching too much television


Don't think so. We who live in Texas think of you Aussies as being the Wild, Wild West rather than us.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahahah


Reminds me of this meme. Not my creation, may have even seen it here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I saw it and skipped it. Nearly all the threads started in the public forum are troll threads. Even the regular trouble makers from the Rolex sub-forum (those that get under your skin - you know who they are) are constantly there too.











Like this guy?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Really nice, diverse collection. Your PAM 574 is ~ same size as an Explorer II, and is a perfect watch to wear for 2-3 days at a time in rotation with others in your collection. Perfect choice!!


Thanks. I've actually got a PAM question. So it's got drilled lug holes. I've seen full sets that come with some strap changing tools but mine did not.

Is this something I should have received, should have asked for, or should buy for myself? I have some tools including a couple of lug hole tools, but I think they, wait for it, will not fit the holes (TWSS) in my PAM's lugs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am feeling the call of the Z monster and may have to call it a day/night soon...,


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks. I've actually got a PAM question. So it's got drilled lug holes. I've seen full sets that come with some strap changing tools but mine did not.
> 
> Is this something I should have received, should have asked for, or should buy for myself? I have some tools including a couple of lug hole tools, but I think they, wait for it, will not fit the holes (TWSS) in my PAM's lugs.


The Bergeon 6767-F is your friend. You can order one on eBay, Esslinger, Otto Frei in the US. Where do you live?

















Tiny fork at one end for sliding the spring bar underneath the lug. 








Tiny pin at the other end to insert through the lug hole on each side to disengage the spring bar. Until you get the hang of doing this, helpful to place scotch tape over the lug holes and insert the pin through the tape so as not to scratch the lugs. Scotch tape too on the back of the lugs so you don't scratch the lugs when placing a strap onto the watch.

My advice is practice on an old beater watch before proceeding to change straps on your higher end watches. Tons of videos on You Tube. AGAIN, practice on an older watch until you get the hang of it. Remember Scotch tape is your friend.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav made paella tonight for dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> He is an inner ear surgeon, and occasionally a brain surgeon; that is when his hand slips and he cuts too deep


Still miss little red sometimes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Just wait a little more, your next Rolex may be around the corner


Wait are you giving us inside scoop?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> In Australia, ADs give you two small toilet paper rolls, I kid you not...


Have a local brewery that will give you one if that counts?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> So this is literally a watershed moment as OoO is divided up into blue and no blue dial watches. I've never owned a blue dial watch but when my best friend and I ordered watches (c. 1970), I asked for a black dial Seiko chronograph and he a blue dial Seiko. When they arrived I was very envious at first.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Well have had a few...only remaining is the Timex so not sure which camp I'm in.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've been thinking about asking for a Jman special but I'd probably get reamed on the import
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


When you visiting here again? oops never mind lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Doubt that , I just put the JMAN's price in the box and then voila


Does bring up an interesting point...if it is a gift, does a swede have to pay import duties?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> And we have to cool down in the lake with G.


i like the guy in backgrd feeling her up


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What's that guy doing to the woman in the blue bikini?


#nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No wonder the Rolex ADs are also out of stock. Ah, it was the demand for toilet paper.
> 
> Now, a friend of mine said that he has found a way to make his toilet paper last twice as long. He splits the two ply sheet to two.


poop every other day


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No wonder the Rolex ADs are also out of stock. Ah, it was the demand for toilet paper.
> 
> Now, a friend of mine said that he has found a way to make his toilet paper last twice as long. He splits the two ply sheet to two.


Bidet seats FTMFW


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Similar day here. Yesterday sailing 8 h with a 4 year old golden who had never been on boat and a 4 mo old grandkid. Guess which was the main problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gdad most likely


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The Bergeon 6767-F is your friend. You can order one on eBay, Esslinger, Otto Frei in the US. Where do you live?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a cheap watch tool set on amazon years ago. I really should invest in some nicer Swiss made stuff. I change straps often and even have sized my own bracelets, pin and collar included. I used tape on my Lange and JLC but must admit, not so much on the Rolex, Omegas and others.

For spring bars, I have these 4 tools, plus a couple of full size double forked spring bar tools.










I guess what I was wondering is, since I don't know all the ins and outs of Panerai, if they have some kind of known quirky smaller lug hole than other brands that might need a special (smaller) tool, possibly something Panerai supplied. The tools in the pic are actually all different sizes and the smallest diameter of them looks like it may just fit in my PAM's lug hole, but I was a little concerned about trying it and causing damage.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the offer. I would like to visit Europe again when we are allowed to travel. Likewise, shout out if you're ever passing by. *OoO members will always make an effort to catch up if anyone is passing through their towns/city.*


with one notable exception....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> But they're worth it. So are the guys that now mow and trim my lawn. Ever try to do that in 40C N Texas August heat? So glad I gave a big thumbs down to putting in a swimming pool. Swimming laps in one's bathtub is underrated.


i do it every week nc


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Be glad the bite was not from a brown spider. Final stage of treatment = skin graft.


Little Red was too nice to bite. seems long ago now


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I bought a cheap watch tool set on amazon years ago. I really should invest in some nicer Swiss made stuff. I change straps often and even have sized my own bracelets, pin and collar included. I used tape on my Lange and JLC but must admit, not so much on the Rolex, Omegas and others.
> 
> For spring bars, I have these 4 tools, plus a couple of full size double forked spring bar tools.
> 
> ...


too ez


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So cute.
> 
> Not in my state but they have possums over east which rummage through the trash bin. Bloody annoying critters.


multiplying here Bo gone


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You've been watching too much television


He was thinking of me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yuck. The squishy feeling when you rub your hands and legs and squish a carpet of a thousand mosquitoes off your hands....


Miss the days when zika was a threat


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Funny how catching up can make it a 1 man show.

So with very few tourists in Alaska this summer, what are the mosquitoes eating? Wonder if they will be endangered?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I bought a cheap watch tool set on amazon years ago. I really should invest in some nicer Swiss made stuff. I change straps often and even have sized my own bracelets, pin and collar included. I used tape on my Lange and JLC but must admit, not so much on the Rolex, Omegas and others.
> 
> For spring bars, I have these 4 tools, plus a couple of full size double forked spring bar tools.
> 
> ...


PAM with a few exception has screws in lieu of spring bars...easy peacy


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I bought a cheap watch tool set on amazon years ago. I really should invest in some nicer Swiss made stuff. I change straps often and even have sized my own bracelets, pin and collar included. I used tape on my Lange and JLC but must admit, not so much on the Rolex, Omegas and others.
> 
> For spring bars, I have these 4 tools, plus a couple of full size double forked spring bar tools.
> 
> ...


Looks like that smallest punch might be ok but if uncertain first cover the lug hole with Scotch tape to see if the smallest punch will engage the lug hole. Just be patient and careful as the tip of the spring bar goes almost to the edge of the lug hole on those 1940 Radiomir OAM's. Easy to scratch the lugs when removing the strap, less so replacing a strap, especially if you apply tape to the back of the lugs.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Looks like that smallest punch might be ok but if uncertain first cover the lug hole with Scotch tape to see if the smallest punch will engage the lug hole. Just be patient and careful as the tip of the spring bar goes almost to the edge of the lug hole on those 1940 Radiomir OAM's. Easy to scratch the lugs when removing the strap, less so replacing a strap, especially if you apply tape to the back of the lugs.


Are you saying I should start out with just the tip?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Are you saying I should start out with just the tip?




LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately JMAN has yet to learn the finer points of paying someone else to do the grunt work.


Let's start with lugging pavers...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

My PAM came with this plastic tool (which detached into two ends with equal sized "pushers"). Mine has the quick release spring bar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I bought a cheap watch tool set on amazon years ago. I really should invest in some nicer Swiss made stuff. I change straps often and even have sized my own bracelets, pin and collar included. I used tape on my Lange and JLC but must admit, not so much on the Rolex, Omegas and others.
> 
> For spring bars, I have these 4 tools, plus a couple of full size double forked spring bar tools.
> 
> ...


To release the strap on mine I actually use that little tool that came with my iPhone to pop the SIM card loose. It's small enough to just leave in the box with the watch. I do have a watch repair kit with some proper tools but this is more convenient. For the install I still just use a fingernail. This is all due to me not feeling like breaking open the tool kit and doing it the right way. Lol. 
The SIM card tool is the perfect size for removal though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> multiplying here Bo gone




OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Funny how catching up can make it a 1 man show.
> 
> So with very few tourists in Alaska this summer, what are the mosquitoes eating? Wonder if they will be endangered?


Dunno but those bastards are flourishing here.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> PAM with a few exception has screws in lieu of spring bars...easy peacy


Radiomir 1940 uses traditional spring bars for straps. The buckle uses a screw though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Are you saying I should start out with just the tip?


Too easy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> My PAM came with this plastic tool (which detached into two ends with equal sized "pushers"). Mine has the quick release spring bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is a completely different system than the Radiomir 1940 spring bar system.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Are you saying I should start out with just the tip?


Unsure what you are asking.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Yours is a completely different system than the Radiomir 1940 spring bar system.


That's what I thought, but I was unsure.

I have to say I really do like the quick release function

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's what I thought, but I was unsure.
> 
> I have to say I really do like the quick release function
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Problem with that system is if the spring breaks or becomes dislodged, it's my understanding that the entire case has to be replaced. Probably the best PAM system is the screw bar one used on the 000, 005, 111, 112, etc. IMO second best is the spring bar system used on the 1940 Radiomir series.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Problem with that system is if the spring breaks or becomes dislodged, it's my understanding that the entire case has to be replaced. Probably the best PAM system is the screw bar one used on the 000, 005, 111, 112, etc. IMO second best is the spring bar system used on the 1940 Radiomir series.


That makes a lot of sense. Definitely need to be careful. It doesn't seem "delicate," but I could see one piece breaking would require a total overhaul of the case...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> To release the strap on mine I actually use that little tool that came with my iPhone to pop the SIM card loose. It's small enough to just leave in the box with the watch. I do have a watch repair kit with some proper tools but this is more convenient. For the install I still just use a fingernail. This is all due to me not feeling like breaking open the tool kit and doing it the right way. Lol.
> The SIM card tool is the perfect size for removal though.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's a great idea. I probably have 4 or 5 of them hiding somewhere but can never find them when I need them!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> My PAM came with this plastic tool (which detached into two ends with equal sized "pushers"). Mine has the quick release spring bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that. I should ask the AD if he can find me one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Definitely need to be careful. It doesn't seem "delicate," but I could see one piece breaking would require a total overhaul of the case...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My understanding not just overhaul but actual replacement.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My understanding not just overhaul but actual replacement.


Oh wow ... now I'm going to baby the watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I like that. I should ask the AD if he can find me one.


The Bergeon spring bar tool I suggested earlier is great although I'm sure there're others that work equally as well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Oh wow ... now I'm going to baby the watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Probably good plan.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

94 degrees this afternoon. Edge of my threshold to hang outside. Sitting outside Starbucks before working nights is my normal routine. I can handle it till 96 and above. Funny how when I start sweating just sitting in the shade means it’s over 95. Humidity only about 50% which is pleasant for here. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I like that. I should ask the AD if he can find me one.


Problem is that particular tool might not be appropriate for you needs. All you need is a pin pusher that will go through the lug hole of your 574. To replace the strap a jewelers screwdriver will likely work well enough to push the spring bar tip underneath the lug. Don't overthink the situation.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

On another PAM note... I might pop into the boutique and see if they have this...






MXE0617F







www.panerai.com





According to the website, it should fit the 42mm submersible. I feel like there isn't much calf/alligator that works with the Submersible style (and my color choice), and while as you guys know, I'm a NATO guy, _none_ of the Panerai NATOs fit the Submersible, I think the navy blue calf will "dress up" the Submersible a bit. Although I have to see in person if the beige stitching clashes...

I honestly really wanted this:









PNMXE0C0DK - Blue textile NATO kit 24/24







www.panerai.com





But it won't fit :/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Radiomir 1940 uses traditional spring bars for straps. The buckle uses a screw though.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Didn't perceive you'd overthink the situation. It's not rocket science.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> On another PAM note... I might pop into the boutique and see if they have this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's weird and annoying that they only make those natos in one size.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> It's weird and annoying that they only make those natos in one size.


I agree! I spoke with the "concierge" over email and she did say that the NATO line was going to expand in 2021; so, hopefully they come out with _something_ for the Submersible line!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> 94 degrees this afternoon. Edge of my threshold to hang outside. Sitting outside Starbucks before working nights is my normal routine. I can handle it till 96 and above. Funny how when I start sweating just sitting in the shade means it's over 95. *Humidity only about 50% which is pleasant for here.*
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


OY!!

Let me re-phrase that...

WTF!!!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> On another PAM note... I might pop into the boutique and see if they have this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either Panerai or Panatime has a bright blue alligator strap that would match your bezel. Don't remember which one has it but it would look bad arse. Just a thought.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OY!!
> 
> Let me re-phrase that...
> 
> WTF!!!!


NOLA generally has a very high humidity along with high temperatures during the summer, but balanced with mild winters.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

All I got today...










Perspective distortion much?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wait, there's this too.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Either Panerai or Panatime has a bright blue alligator strap that would match your bezel. Don't remember which one has it but it would look bad arse. Just a thought.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This one?









MX001SWZ







www.panerai.com





I have a feeling the beige on the dark blue calf might clash... this alligator might actually fit the bill perfectly!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wait, you gotta see this.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Be glad the bite was not from a brown spider. Final stage of treatment = skin graft.


Or some pretty denture.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So cute.
> 
> Not in my state but they have possums over east which rummage through the trash bin. Bloody annoying critters.


They are not cute. All they are are furry a$$hole$.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OY!!
> 
> Let me re-phrase that...
> 
> WTF!!!!





5959HH said:


> NOLA generally has a very high humidity along with high temperatures during the summer, but balanced with mild winters.


Our humidity is usually in the 70's most of the year. Air is thick and heavy. When I go up north my sinuses dry out and I can feel how thin the air is. We live in a literal sauna here.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Looks like that smallest punch might be ok but if uncertain first cover the lug hole with Scotch tape to see if the smallest punch will engage the lug hole. Just be patient and careful as the tip of the spring bar goes almost to the edge of the lug hole on those 1940 Radiomir OAM's. Easy to scratch the lugs when removing the strap, less so replacing a strap, especially if you apply tape to the back of the lugs.


If all else fails, scrounge around the utility drawer for one of these Swatch strap-changing tools:


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> If all else fails, scrounge around the utility drawer for one of these Swatch strap-changing tools:
> 
> View attachment 15387791


Nice! And that's usually what I use to change my SIM card when I can't find the aforementioned SIM card tool.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I was mistaken where I saw it. Looks to be sold out but I'm sure they are not the only ones making something like this. Pretty radical and great looking.









PANERAI LUMINOR STRAP - COBALT ALLIGATOR


HORUS COBALT ALLIGATOR LEATHER STRAP FOR PANERAI LUMINOR. - COBALT TONAL STITCHING - HANDMADE IN FRANCE - COMES PREINSTALLED WITH OUR 18MM TANG BUCKLE IN YOUR CHOICE OF COLOR - COMES WITH TWO STAINLESS STEEL SPRING BARS TO ENSURE A PERFECT FIT - FREE INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING WITH THE PURCHASE OF...




www.horusstraps.com





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Are you saying I should start out with just the tip?


What did the leper say to the prostitute?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Actually wearing this today. Started out the day on a NATO, which is the way I've been wearing it for a while. I decided it was time to go back to the leather. As we were discussing deployants, this one has the OEM IWC deployant, which I really like.


































Threw it on the timegrapher and it seems to still be running within COSC.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

All caught up.. for now...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Sorry I was mistaken where I saw it. Looks to be sold out but I'm sure they are not the only ones making something like this. Pretty radical and great looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that a lot! I'll have to keep my eye on Horus; hopefully the strap comes back in stock!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like that a lot! I'll have to keep my eye on Horus; hopefully the strap comes back in stock!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Of course there's quite a few cheap ones that look like it on eBay and Etsy. Might be try me cheap enough while you wait for a nice one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> If all else fails, scrounge around the utility drawer for one of these Swatch strap-changing tools:
> 
> View attachment 15387791


Actually I almost mentioned a paper clip.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wait, you gotta see this.


Awfully perky I must say.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> But, but, then who's protecting your national treasures from crocs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Someone mention blue face watches?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OY!!
> 
> Let me re-phrase that...
> 
> WTF!!!!


He's right....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

This place really is enable city.

All the talk of straps and I ended up doing a thing...

Dropped by the Beverly Hills Panerai boutique to see if they had that light blue alligator or the calf strap. They didn't have the alligator in light blue, but I honestly just couldn't see myself wearing my Submersible with alligator, I just felt "off" to me.

They did have the navy calf, but as expected, they beige stitching did not match. They also had a black calf strap with cyan stitching, which matched well, but honestly looked too similar to the black sailcloth strap with cyan stitching that came with the watch. The young lady assisting me agreed.

But then this number caught my eye and I knew I had to try it. Nylon strap made of "all recycled materials" and boy does it look good - "trash" or not.

Extremely comfortable too and I think it does dress up the watch!









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































Also picked up the circular buckle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> This place really is enable city.
> 
> All the talk of straps and I ended up doing a thing...
> 
> ...


Looks great. I was about to tell you that RubberB has a strap called Swim Skin Ballistic in your color that is pretty tough.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

My blue dial entry. Really like this thing. Wish it had a screw down crown but the case is fantastic.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> This place really is enable city.
> 
> All the talk of straps and I ended up doing a thing...
> 
> ...


Very nice strap acquisition. Also I prefer the Panerai Ard buckles over the Pre-V.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I spoke out of turn when I said I have zero blue dial watches. Forgot about this one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Waiting to pick up the last gallon of paint for this week. Painting the basement after doing two bathrooms last night + this morning. I want a day off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> But, but, then who's protecting your national treasures from crocs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... so there's where all the beautiful girls went to.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> We frequently have possums in our back yard but leave them be. A few years ago we had feral cats overrunning our neighborhood to the extent I set out traps and would call animal control when I would catch them.
> 
> Caught a few kittens too. Neighbor down the street could socialize the kittens I caught and place them in homes, but unable to socialize older feral cats. Caught a couple of possums but simply let them go.
> 
> The average lifespan of feral cats is only a couple of years because of feline diseases and predators ((coyotes) in our area. Animal control with subsequent euthanasia most humane thing to do as life for feral cats in our area is abysmal.


Good thing what you've done. I would have done the same with feral population of animals too. Not sure about the impact of feral creatures in the US, but feral cats decimated the local native wildlife here. A lot of small marsupials got killed by them. We don't have possums here maybe because it is too isolated from the rest of the country but some other species we got were introduced by man.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Hopefully you got PF's permission prior to posting a video of him on this unsecured site.


This is secured. It's the OoO after all


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Don't think so. We who live in Texas think of you Aussies as being the Wild, Wild West rather than us.


LOL. Perhaps, I think my wife always says this is the Wild West where anything goes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Reminds me of this meme. Not my creation, may have even seen it here.


This is so true. Sad to know that. 

Especially my long, long wait for some of the more in demand watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Like this guy?


LOL. He is not usually bad but he has a chip off his shoulder


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Yeah, decided to turn in when you signed off for lunch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> This place really is enable city.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Dude, you nailed it! Big congrats!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Bidet seats FTMFW
> 
> View attachment 15387507


Ah... the feeling of tiny spray jets of water on one's arse.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I bought a cheap watch tool set on amazon years ago. I really should invest in some nicer Swiss made stuff. I change straps often and even have sized my own bracelets, pin and collar included. I used tape on my Lange and JLC but must admit, not so much on the Rolex, Omegas and others.
> 
> For spring bars, I have these 4 tools, plus a couple of full size double forked spring bar tools.
> 
> ...


There is an after market brand called Pana-time and I think you can get tools from them made specifically for Panerai. Let me search and I will send you the link.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> with one notable exception....


Shhhh.. 

We all know who he is. Lives in New York and doesn't post here anymore.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> multiplying here Bo gone


You getting another canine companion?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> He was thinking of me


Ah! Gotcha.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You getting another canine companion?


never


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Funny how catching up can make it a 1 man show.
> 
> So with very few tourists in Alaska this summer, what are the mosquitoes eating? Wonder if they will be endangered?


Normally catching up is like that. Gun or me would shoot off twenty posts at a go because we are scrolling through two hundred posts in the hour.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Looks like that smallest punch might be ok but if uncertain first cover the lug hole with Scotch tape to see if the smallest punch will engage the lug hole. Just be patient and careful as the tip of the spring bar goes almost to the edge of the lug hole on those 1940 Radiomir OAM's. Easy to scratch the lugs when removing the strap, less so replacing a strap, especially if you apply tape to the back of the lugs.


Good advice. I scratched my Ball Watch very badly and ended up having to repolish the whole case.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> 94 degrees this afternoon. Edge of my threshold to hang outside. Sitting outside Starbucks before working nights is my normal routine. I can handle it till 96 and above. Funny how when I start sweating just sitting in the shade means it's over 95. Humidity only about 50% which is pleasant for here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


94 degrees!!??!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> .


I raise you a

:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wait, you gotta see this.


Thank you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> They are not cute. All they are are furry a$$hole$.


The rings on the eyes....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tons of news reports on the 80th annual gathering of bikers in Sturgis, South Dakota. Expected attendance of 250,000 at this week-long event. 

What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What did the leper say to the prostitute?


Are you saying I should just start out with the tip?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good advice. *I scratched my Ball* Watch very badly and ended up having to repolish the whole case.


TMI


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> All caught up.. for now...


I just started, so you'll be fifty behind after I am done


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Actually I almost mentioned a paper clip.


The edges are very sharp....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is an after market brand called Pana-time and I think you can get tools from them made specifically for Panerai. Let me search and I will send you the link.








Accessories - Tools - Spring Bar Tools - Panatime







panatime.com




Link for the Panatime spring bar tool although I've used the Bergeon rather than this one.






Accessories - Watch Buckles - ARD Buckles - ARD Screw-In - Panatime







panatime.com




I've bought several high quality ARD pin buckles from Panatime as well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tons of news reports on the 80th annual gathering of bikers in Sturgis, South Dakota. Expected attendance of 250,000 at this week-long event.
> 
> What can possibly go wrong?


Probably just the usual stuff. It's actually a protest so it's OK.

Was in Deadwood in June. Nice.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks great. I was about to tell you that RubberB has a strap called Swim Skin Ballistic in your color that is pretty tough.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter





5959HH said:


> Very nice strap acquisition. Also I prefer the Panerai Ard buckles over the Pre-V.





BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you nailed it! Big congrats!


Thank you guys! Really happy with it!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Awfully perky I must say.


I can't control myself anymore...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> This place really is enable city.
> 
> All the talk of straps and I ended up doing a thing...
> 
> ...


Congrats. Looks good on you.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Accessories - Tools - Spring Bar Tools - Panatime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those buckles are very reasonable


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Opinions on this watch?






Smiths PRS-25 Timefactors


Time Factors Quality Watches - Collectible Watches at Affordable PricesTime Factors Quality Watches - Collectible Watches at Affordable Prices



www.timefactors.com





No sugar coating, thanks in advance.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The edges are very sharp....


I'd use a paper clip only in an emergency.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats. Looks good on you.


Thanks!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Waiting to pick up the last gallon of paint for this week. Painting the basement after doing two bathrooms last night + this morning. I want a day off.
> 
> View attachment 15387993
> 
> ...


You will get a good sleep after all the hard work


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Opinions on this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stopped reading at Miyota .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'd use a paper clip only in an emergency.


Makes a great weapon.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Those buckles are very reasonable


They are high quality as well. Very close to Panerai in quality and appearance without the Panerai label at less than 10% of the cost.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> never


Okay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tons of news reports on the 80th annual gathering of bikers in Sturgis, South Dakota. Expected attendance of 250,000 at this week-long event.
> 
> What can possibly go wrong?


They die of a mysterious flu like illness?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> TMI




I can see how it got misinterpreted....

Scratched my ball, then followed up with polish.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay.


Didn't mean to be curt. Just Bo the Wonder Dog was one of a kind, the best ever, the dog I loved more than any other. 
OTH if mrs BT left me .... :-(


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And then there's this.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They die of a mysterious flu like illness?


Or they get laid for first time in years....old codgers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Accessories - Tools - Spring Bar Tools - Panatime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with you brother 59. Panatime is for those who do not want to spend Bergeon money. Bergeon is a one off investment and worth every cent one paid for it as it saves the heartache of putting a deep scratch on the case or lugs.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I stopped reading at Miyota .


I don't like the 22mm lugs on a 40mm watch. The rest is OK.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Those buckles are very reasonable


I won't have to send you the link now as brother 59 has posted it. Their straps are good value too.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Opinions on this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, so Smiths was one of the watches that went to Everest? But it seems instead of making the watch look like the Smiths watch they made it look like the other watch, if that was the Rolex Explorer.

Also, feel like the lugs should be 20mm on a 40mm watch. I'd pass.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I don't like the 22mm lugs on a 40mm watch. The rest is OK.


NRA


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't mean to be curt. Just Bo the Wonder Dog was one of a kind, the best ever, the dog I loved more than any other.
> OTH if mrs BT left me .... :-(


No, you were not. I understand you. We - Mrs and I - had a our last dog too and the pain of losing the dog was too much for me and I said we weren't buying another one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, so Smiths was one of the watches that went to Everest? But it seems instead of making the watch look like the Smiths watch they made it look like the other watch, if that was the Rolex Explorer.
> 
> Also, feel like the lugs should be 20mm on a 40mm watch. I'd pass.


This "Smiths" is riding on the coat tails of the real Smiths. There is a disclaimer on the website that says they have no links to the original Smiths. I think the bar on the use of the Smiths trade name has lifted in the UK and this shop, Time Factors, are milking it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, you were not. I understand you. We - Mrs and I - had a our last dog too and the pain of losing the dog was too much for me and I said we weren't buying another one.


Funny...didn't used to be a softie but.... I did buy him ...even caused the breeding ... yet never felt like I owned him ... just best friends. Always meant to hire him a prostitute but never did.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, so Smiths was one of the watches that went to Everest? But it seems instead of making the watch look like the Smiths watch they made it look like the other watch, if that was the Rolex Explorer.
> 
> Also, feel like the lugs should be 20mm on a 40mm watch. I'd pass.


Wanted to add, 22mm lug width is stupid on a 40mm watch. They basically scaled up the original size of the old Everest watch so that it kept the proportions. But the bracelet is too width for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This "Smiths" is riding on the coat tails of the real Smiths. There is a disclaimer on the website that says they have no links to the original Smiths. I think the bar on the use of the Smiths trade name has lifted in the UK and this shop, Time Factors, are milking it.


not this one but owned one of their others briefly...nuff said


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Opinions on this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope nope










Miyota movement is respectable but the watch is a tad too big for what they want to portray as a vintage. Also, those bracelets are too wide.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'd use a paper clip only in an emergency.


Like MacGyver?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I stopped reading at Miyota .


I think Miyota makes very respectable movements. Not that we are talking about a Seagull ST movement....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think Miyota makes very respectable movements. Not that we are talking about a Seagull ST movement....


I owned a few then I quit


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Opinions on this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want an explorer get an explorer


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Makes a great weapon.


You could stab someone in the eye with it?

Speaking of stabbing people, I had a funny encounter at the airport security once. Now, this is going back a few years ago after the events of 911 and the stringent security measures over sharp objects like nail files, nail clippers, etc.

So, we were going on a family holiday and my kids' were stopped at the screening area and their hand carry checked. In it was a small nail clipper as part of a Swiss army tool maybe 1.5 inches and a child safety scissors. They confiscated it but let my daughter keep her 36 piece colouring pencil set. I was wondering how much more damage I could do with 36 pencils each of them eight inch long and sharpened. Could probably stab someone's eyeball up into their brains.

Bunch of dumb airport security robots only doing what's on the training manual. On another trip, I lost my collection of expensive cheese because they said it could be C4. The damn sniffer dog was wagging his tail. He obviously wanted to eat it.

Can't help it but take a very dim view of airport security people. Could they employ smarter people at the airports? Yes, but it will be too expensive.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think Miyota makes very respectable movements. Not that we are talking about a Seagull ST movement....


I've got the same Miyota in my Vratislavia micro. I haven't put it on the timegrapher in a while but last I checked it was running pretty tight, I think within COSC.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> They are high quality as well. Very close to Panerai in quality and appearance without the Panerai label at less than 10% of the cost.


Thanks for sharing the Panatime website.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Or they get laid for first time in years....old codgers.


LOL. It's the cougars that I run away from....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> You want an explorer get an explorer


Left the sugar off that


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> You want an explorer get an explorer


I already have an explorer, so I want this instead.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You could stab someone in the eye with it?
> 
> Speaking of stabbing people, I had a funny encounter at the airport security once. Now, this is going back a few years ago after the events of 911 and the stringent security measures over sharp objects like nail files, nail clippers, etc.
> 
> ...


I've got some stories....for another day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. It's the cougars that I run away from....


Nah.... 84 year old woman in bar in WY in June...baked some red velvet cookies for band ..shared some with me...sweetheart


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Funny...didn't used to be a softie but.... I did buy him ...even caused the breeding ... yet never felt like I owned him ... just best friends. Always meant to hire him a prostitute but never did.


For the better. Once they had done it, they will be doing it to the carpet, door post, sofa cushion, anything....

One of our dogs used to screw a plush toy. Yuck, it was disgusting to look at.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> not this one but owned one of their others briefly...nuff said


Exactly. This is like buying a Parnis or a Ginault....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I owned a few then I quit


Miyota or Seagull movements?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You could stab someone in the eye with it?
> 
> Speaking of stabbing people, I had a funny encounter at the airport security once. Now, this is going back a few years ago after the events of 911 and the stringent security measures over sharp objects like nail files, nail clippers, etc.
> 
> ...


Worked for a Navy SEAL once...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Too skinny for Brother Dog...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> You want an explorer get an explorer


His fingers are feeling the itch to pull the trigger and wants to buy a watch...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Miyota or Seagull movements?


9015 ...i prefer qz


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> You want an explorer get an explorer


I actually don't.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got some stories....for another day.


Do tell. I am all ears.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I actually don't.


Think Armida makes a similar one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Nah.... 84 year old woman in bar in WY in June...baked some red velvet cookies for band ..shared some with me...sweetheart


Lucky man. You still got it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Worked for a Navy SEAL once...


LOL. Umm...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lucky man. You still got it.


 well I had just helped one of her friends seat her blind 92 year old mother. So they all thought I was swell.

My secret is : I just imagine when they were young and horny.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too skinny for Brother Dog...


Yup. I need some bulk. Some people are attracted to bamboo poles, others short girls, others tall girls, me? A bit of curves is good


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Opinions on this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks well built but very bland. Really just bores me to look at.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I already have an explorer, so I want this instead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> well I had just helped one of her friends seat her blind 92 year old mother. So they all thought I was swell.
> 
> My secret is : I just imagine when they were young and horny.


What a gentleman. That will do the trick.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I actually don't.


THEN DEFINITELY DO NOT GET THAT TIME FACTOR THING .


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly. This is like buying a Parnis or a Ginault....


Another old meme that's not my own:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What a gentleman. That will do the trick.


Plus I do like older women. Mrs BT is older so hopefully i won't run out.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

In other news my 96 year grand mother fell on her way to her bday dinner and broke her humerus. Surgeon isn't getting close to it w a 10 foot pole so she is now in a rehab center waiting for it to somehow get better.
Called her and she still all there and can't wait to get back to her apartment ....
Did I tell you she still drives  well not w one arm


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. I need some bulk. Some people are attracted to bamboo poles, others short girls, others tall girls, me? A bit of curves is good


She is NOT too skinny!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for sharing the Panatime website.


I've bought a few straps and pieces from Panatime. Quality stuff.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> In other news my 96 year grand mother fell on her way to her bday dinner and broke her humerus. Surgeon isn't getting close to it w a 10 foot pole so she is now in a rehab center waiting for it to somehow get better.
> Called her and she still all there and can't wait to get back to her apartment ....
> Did I tell you she still drives  well not w one arm


Poor thing. Hope she heals quickly.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What a gentleman. That will do the trick.


Plus I do like older women. Mrs BT is older so hopefully i wo


jmanlay said:


> In other news my 96 year grand mother fell on her way to her bday dinner and broke her humerus. Surgeon isn't getting close to it w a 10 foot pole so she is now in a rehab center waiting for it to somehow get better.
> Called her and she still all there and can't wait to get back to her apartment ....
> Did I tell you she still drives  well not w one arm


well that sucks... least could have been on way home. maybe 59 tell us how it will heal. you could tell her OoO wished her happy birthday but probably hard to explain.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Poor thing. Hope she heals quickly.


Time is off the essence at 96


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> THEN DEFINITELY DO NOT GET THAT TIME FACTOR THING .


You have always been one of my favourites Jman. I love you man.

Still can't wait to see this in the flesh.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Time is off the essence at 96


I'd sign up for that innings. Didn't she go to school with someone here?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@Galaga ;

We know you got the itch but remember

you did not like the new Seikos so you saved some dough. You were stopped to go for the Hamilton which was a good move so you saved some dough.

Don't rush


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Time is off the essence at 96


Most of mrs BT's family lives to around that. I bet she takes everyday one at a time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> @Galaga ;
> 
> We know you got the itch but remember
> 
> ...


I forgot which H he was after.... oops is my memory fading?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good thing what you've done. I would have done the same with feral population of animals too. Not sure about the impact of feral creatures in the US, but feral cats decimated the local native wildlife here. A lot of small marsupials got killed by them. We don't have possums here maybe because it is too isolated from the rest of the country but some other species we got were introduced by man.


Quokkas?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> @Galaga ;
> 
> We know you got the itch but remember
> 
> ...


And I've also put the Citizen for sale and nobody wants it. Never buying quartz again unless it's a solar G Shock.

Anyway I purchased this with a iFit membership. Guys it's amazing. Makes jogging interesting especially when you are chasing Anna Maria in micro shorts on a virtual beach run in Costa Rica.










And I'm buying artificial grass for the backyard because the dog has killed what I freshly laid last summer.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> You have always been one of my favourites Jman. I love you man.
> 
> Still can't wait to see this in the flesh.


Ok that one there is some hope BUT 3 grand though I am sure will be discounted but still.
Also forgot you saved some dough by NOT going w that new Longines *** which was a good move (I actually did dig that watch too so you saved me some $$) .

Now this fab Suisse I know ´ fabriqué en suisse ´ but "fab Suisse " that's too fabulous for moi but I could get behind it .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I forgot which H he was after.... oops is my memory fading?


The 4 * general one


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Another old meme that's not my own:


My answer?










Wake me up from this nightmare


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15387993











Brother!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Plus I do like older women. Mrs BT is older so hopefully i won't run out.


Understood.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Opinions on this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is to scratch the Explorer itch, it won't. Forget it.

If it is to scratch the simple basic-field-watch itch, get a Hammy hand-wind. Which is Swiss for the same price or cheaper.

Big NO from me.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Opinions on this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another, only slightly more expensive option to this is the Hamtun Nanok.









Nanok Black


The Hamtun Nanok is an automatic Day Date watch. Featuring a Swiss made Sellita SW240-1 automatic movement and a 39mm case, it's a watch designed to last a lifetime. Our optional case hardening process will keep your watch looking like new for years to come.




hamtun.co


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> In other news my 96 year grand mother fell on her way to her bday dinner and broke her humerus. Surgeon isn't getting close to it w a 10 foot pole so she is now in a rehab center waiting for it to somehow get better.
> Called her and she still all there and can't wait to get back to her apartment ....
> Did I tell you she still drives  well not w one arm


Couldn't like that. I hope your grandma recovers and she has something to help with the pain.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> She is NOT too skinny!


A bit of curves is nice (to me)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Kelly LeBrock was one of my favourites growing up and I forgave her for marrying that shmuck, Seagal. However at 60 she could now get a job scaring spiders.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Quokkas?


LOL. Quokkas are native animals. Human introduced bugs like wasps, beetles, Kookaburra, cane toads, rabbits, camels, the list goes on....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly. This is like buying a Parnis or a Ginault....


#parnisenvy


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinnertime gentlemen! Wish I could make ramen this delicious! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dang, I wish I'd thought of posting this in that ridiculous Rolex/Tudor thread. Another oldie but goodie.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dinnertime gentlemen! Wish I could make ramen this delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saw the first pic and thought uh take the photo before you eat it then saw 2nd


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> saw the first pic and thought uh take the photo before you eat it then saw 2nd


I had to get the watch in there, to be relevant to OoO, after all this is a watch forum. An afterthought though haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> She is NOT too skinny!


Thinking same thing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Time is off the essence at 96


Sounds like a bad injury. Dominant or non-dominant arm? Cast?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dinnertime gentlemen! Wish I could make ramen this delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some chilli hot ramen!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> You have always been one of my favourites Jman. I love you man.
> 
> Still can't wait to see this in the flesh.


Much nicer than that Time Factor piece of junk.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang, I wish I'd thought of posting this in that ridiculous Rolex/Tudor thread. Another oldie but goodie.


It's locked. But there's a new one that will pop up soon. Believe me.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Most of mrs BT's family lives to around that. I bet she takes everyday one at a time.


Don't we all take one day at a time?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Sounds like a bad injury. Dominant or non-dominant arm? Cast?


Non-dominant . No cast


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Don't we all take one day at a time?


my exact point... ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Thinking same thing.


Now Kate Moss was skinny back in the day.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Now Kate Moss was skinny back in the day.


There is skinny and there is that


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Non-dominant . No cast


Good at least it's not her dominant side. Concern, of course, is the issue of non-union.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15388121


I like mine a little better. In mine, I really wouldn't mind having that "Tudor", but the "Rolex" is clearly the better choice.

In yours, the "Tudor" is awful!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Much nicer than that Time Factor piece of junk.


I really like the case.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is some chilli hot ramen!!!


The spot isn't called "killer noodle" for nothing!

I like it spicy too, so I went on the hotter side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Now Kate Moss was skinny back in the day.


Good grief... that is emancipated


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> There is skinny and there is that


#nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good grief... that is emancipated


she's free or can vote?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> The spot isn't called "killer noodle" for nothing!
> 
> I like it spicy too, so I went on the hotter side
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I will look it up. I take spicy foods. Carolina reaper is my chilli of choice


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will look it up. I take spicy foods. Carolina reaper is my chilli of choice


Any connection here?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

One more meme. This one is for me having just bought my new Panerai.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good grief... that is emancipated


Emancipated?

Emaciated, spell check tries to change it! How does it not know that word?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> One more meme. This one is for me having just bought my new Panerai.


*Godfrey

I usually go with "I've had that"


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Kelly LeBrock was one of my favourites growing up and I forgave her for marrying that shmuck, Seagal. However at 60 she could now get a job scaring spiders.


We watched that movie a couple nights ago. So great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I like mine a little better. In mine, I really wouldn't mind having that "Tudor", but the "Rolex" is clearly the better choice.
> 
> In yours, the "Tudor" is awful!


Lol, that's Liv's sister Mia Tyler. I was going to do one with Patrick & Don Swayze.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will look it up. I take spicy foods. Carolina reaper is my chilli of choice


I thought it was just going to be a spicy ramen place, but the noodles really are unlike any traditional ramen I've ever had. The "Downtown" style that I had was prepared with a vinegar and chili oil base. The meat is ground beef, rather than traditional char sui pork or chicken. It is also flavored with peanut, and there is a distinct flavor note of peanut butter. Then you can go from 0-6 on spicy scale (anything above 3 has ghost pepper in it - I went for 4; could have gone one level up) and then you can pick from 0-6 on a "numbness" scale. I went for 3 on that. Still kind of unsure what it actually is...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> We watched that movie a couple nights ago. So great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Weird Science. Classic. That was my generation. I am pretty much the same age as the guys in that movie. Besides Kelly, I remember having a crush on the brunette love interest of Wyatt. I wonder what ever happened to her. I don't think I ever saw her in anything else.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Weird Science. Classic. That was my generation. I am pretty much the same age as the guys in that movie. Besides Kelly, I remember having a crush on the brunette love interest of Wyatt. I wonder what ever happened to her. I don't think I ever saw her in anything else.


Godfrey
She doesn't look too bad!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Lol, that's Liv's sister Mia Tyler. I was going to do one with Patrick & Don Swayze.


I'm pretty sure one of the Baldwin brothers got hit with the ugly stick as well!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I thought it was just going to be a spicy ramen place, but the noodles really are unlike any traditional ramen I've ever had. The "Downtown" style that I had was prepared with a vinegar and chili oil base. The meat is ground beef, rather than traditional char sui pork or chicken. It is also flavored with peanut, and there is a distinct flavor note of peanut butter. Then you can go from 0-6 on spicy scale (anything above 3 has ghost pepper in it - I went for 4; could have gone one level up) and then you can pick from 0-6 on a "numbness" scale. I went for 3 on that. Still kind of unsure what it actually is...


I like when they let you pick your spice level on a number scale! My wife always picks the highest number and I go about 50%.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang, I wish I'd thought of posting this in that ridiculous Rolex/Tudor thread. Another oldie but goodie.


In this case, I'll take Tudor. Any day of the week.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15388121


Ouch!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah... the feeling of tiny spray jets of water on one's arse.


First time I tried one I was like, "WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE???!!"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Emancipated?
> 
> Emaciated, spell check tries to change it! How does it not know that word?


Yeah, missed that. I switched off spell check at one time and only had the predictive spelling on this week. Sorry guys


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Opinions on this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fawk Timefactors. Barely on the good side of fakery.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah... the feeling of tiny spray jets of water on one's arse.


doubt it works well with roids


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> One more meme. This one is for me having just bought my new Panerai.


C. That's my final answer. No other answer will pass through except that it was cheap(er) than. MSRP.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You will get a good sleep after all the hard work


That's outstanding. Saved and sent to the fam.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15388184


Good job ..why I remember back when


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> We watched that movie a couple nights ago. So great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Just what happened to her.

The other one I checked was The girl who starred alongside Tom Cruise in the first Top Gun. Was it Kelly McGillis? Or something. Man, she didn't age well, like Carrie Fisher (RIP)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This "Smiths" is riding on the coat tails of the real Smiths. There is a disclaimer on the website that says they have no links to the original Smiths. I think the bar on the use of the Smiths trade name has lifted in the UK and this shop, Time Factors, are milking it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

4 more posts and i think i get page 1 ...well 3


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For the better. Once they had done it, they will be doing it to the carpet, door post, sofa cushion, anything....
> 
> One of our dogs used to screw a plush toy. Yuck, it was disgusting to look at.


Was this your dog??


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15388184


Is it wrong to say I would still hit old girl. Maybe just because of nostalgia but i would hit it. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks, it's a Horween Shell Cordovan from the FinWatchStraps guy on Etsy. I know you didn't ask but in case you were wondering. I've got 2 from him now and I really like them both.


Looks like the Shell needed to be thinner...it's rubbing the case-side. Happens with all pretty much all current Rolex ref as well unless a thinner leather is used, or the strap maker skive the leather at the springbar hole to clear the space between the case-side and the springbar itself.

But then again, my understanding is that Shell Cordovan does come from Horween with different thicknesses, some will clear the spring bar clearance without skiving.

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I thought it was just going to be a spicy ramen place, but the noodles really are unlike any traditional ramen I've ever had. The "Downtown" style that I had was prepared with a vinegar and chili oil base. The meat is ground beef, rather than traditional char sui pork or chicken. It is also flavored with peanut, and there is a distinct flavor note of peanut butter. Then you can go from 0-6 on spicy scale (anything above 3 has ghost pepper in it - I went for 4; could have gone one level up) and then you can pick from 0-6 on a "numbness" scale. I went for 3 on that. Still kind of unsure what it actually is...


Yeah, you get minced meat in some places but I am a traditionalist and I like the thick tonkatsu broth and Char Siu. However, peanut butter is a no no for us as my kid is allergic to peanuts. A whiff of it will kill him which is why we are reduced to nearly 100% home cooking as we can't be too sure what goes into the dish. We ate out earlier this year at a place we used to frequent and ordered what he had before. I think they have a new cook and the guy varied the recipe slightly where peanut butter was added for flavour and as a thickener for the sauce. Almost landed up in hospital. Normally menus will describe what's on the dish but they just said "sauce" and we didn't think twice about it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> She doesn't look too bad!


I think she looks better now actually...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> 4 more posts and i think i get page 1 ...well 3


Get on w it


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just what happened to her.
> 
> The other one I checked was The girl who starred alongside Tom Cruise in the first Top Gun. Was it Kelly McGillis? Or something. Man, she didn't age well, like Carrie Fisher (RIP)


It's interesting how some actresses hit the wall so much worse than others. As has been discussed here, Liz Hurley is doing pretty well. I think Nicole Kidman's doing ok!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15388195


Lol! Hilarious!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Remember we're supposed to tease one another about Omegas we post.  Actually I have an affinity for anything made from Horween Shell Cordovan tanned in Chicago. Great stuff!!


If you still use a full size wallet these Fat Herbies are best. 
Mine's just shy of two years old vs new.
















Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I like when they let you pick your spice level on a number scale! My wife always picks the highest number and I go about 50%.


I was at an Indian restaurant and the waiter asked, would you like chilli hotness from 0 to 10 sir? I said 15 please.... then he said; "oh no sir, 7 is the max anyone have had and you will be sweating." So 7 it was. The dishes were served and it was mild to medium hot. Said waiter came over and enquired if it was hot enough. I said "well, so so. Next time give me a 15 like I asked."


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Is it wrong to say I would still hit old girl. Maybe just because of nostalgia but i would hit it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think she's aged pretty well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In this case, I'll take Tudor. Any day of the week.


Rolex, Tudor, can someone explain to me what the attraction is for the two brands


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> First time I tried one I was like, "WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE???!!"


Make sure you check the water pressure. We don't want the water jets to be shooting straight into the hole....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think she looks better now actually...


But in the 80s that was a hot look. Big hair and all!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, you get minced meat in some places but I am a traditionalist and I like the thick tonkatsu broth and Char Siu. However, peanut butter is a no no for us as my kid is allergic to peanuts. A whiff of it will kill him which is why we are reduced to nearly 100% home cooking as we can't be too sure what goes into the dish. We ate out earlier this year at a place we used to frequent and ordered what he had before. I think they have a new cook and the guy varied the recipe slightly where peanut butter was added for flavour and as a thickener for the sauce. Almost landed up in hospital. Normally menus will describe what's on the dish but they just said "sauce" and we didn't think twice about it.


A like for everything being okay. That's horrible though; you would think they would need to disclose if the sauce was cooked with peanut, _especially_ if the recipe changed!

I definitely love my traditional ramen as well, but happy to mix it up sometimes! Being in Los Angeles, we are extremely spoiled with the variety of japanese and korean eateries and fusion places!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15388184


I hope that Gal Gadot will still look as hot as Linda Carter when she is 70.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> If you still use a full size wallet these Fat Herbies are best.
> Mine's just shy of two years old vs new.
> 
> 
> ...


Why did I just think of the George Costanza wallet?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's outstanding. Saved and sent to the fam.


Glad you liked it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was at an Indian restaurant and the waiter asked, would you like chilli hotness from 0 to 10 sir? I said 15 please.... then he said; "oh no sir, 7 is the max anyone have had and you will be sweating." So 7 it was. The dishes were served and it was mild to medium hot. Said waiter came over and enquired if it was hot enough. I said "well, so so. Next time give me a 15 like I asked."


Same exact thing has happened to my wife!

Edit: just realized this is my first milestone post, had no idea, and ashamed it's so boring! So let's spice it up:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 4 more posts and i think i get page 1 ...well 3


Go for it. I am here helping to respond to you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Was this your dog??
> 
> View attachment 15388192


No, we had an Australian Terrier. My wife likes em toy dogs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Is it wrong to say I would still hit old girl. Maybe just because of nostalgia but i would hit it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Go for it! Everyone needs love


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> It's interesting how some actresses hit the wall so much worse than others. As has been discussed here, Liz Hurley is doing pretty well. I think Nicole Kidman's doing ok!


Elle MacPherson too.

Italian actress Isabella Rossilini was also very hot for many years. Still is now I am sure


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Are you saying I should start out with just the tip?


Be gentle. Don't go all in at first...
#twss


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was at an Indian restaurant and the waiter asked, would you like chilli hotness from 0 to 10 sir? I said 15 please.... then he said; "oh no sir, 7 is the max anyone have had and you will be sweating." So 7 it was. The dishes were served and it was mild to medium hot. Said waiter came over and enquired if it was hot enough. I said "well, so so. Next time give me a 15 like I asked."


Sometimes when we're out we ask for "not 'white person' hot, but 'Asian' hot"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> But in the 80s that was a hot look. Big hair and all!


Yeah. Poofy hairdo. Looked like she got electrocuted


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Go for it! Everyone needs love


I think Wonder Woman (tv show) was on when I was going through puberty, or maybe reruns, but I remember having certain feelings about her.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> A like for everything being okay. That's horrible though; you would think they would need to disclose if the sauce was cooked with peanut, _especially_ if the recipe changed!
> 
> I definitely love my traditional ramen as well, but happy to mix it up sometimes! Being in Los Angeles, we are extremely spoiled with the variety of japanese and korean eateries and fusion places!


We are discovering Korean food after we patronised a Korean hairstylist. The Korean Fried Chicken (KFC) is the best! Anyway, plenty of YouTube videos teaching you how to make these at home nowadays. Pretty easy if one knows how to cook to start with. We have lots of friends from different cultures and have learnt some great dishes. The happiest I was when I learnt the finer art of making sashimi, sushi and cooking the rice from a sushi master.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Sometimes when we're out we ask for "not 'white person' hot, but 'Asian' hot"


I am sure your wife being Korean can take very spicy hot. They eat everything with chilli.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Same exact thing has happened to my wife!


Looks like a solid 59


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Opinions on this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I recall, Time Factors has gotten slammed for slimy business practices in f2 and the Affordables.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Get on w it


trying


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> If I recall, Time Factors has gotten slammed for slimy business practices in f2 and the Affordables.


yes fair i don't know


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Elle MacPherson too.
> 
> Italian actress Isabella Rossilini was also very hot for many years. Still is now I am sure


yes on elle


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Unsure what you are asking.


And that's what HE said.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Looks like a solid 59


He got #20,000?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> If I recall, Time Factors has gotten slammed for slimy business practices in f2 and the Affordables.


Thanks for sharing. I don't visit those forums.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK there again


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> On another PAM note... I might pop into the boutique and see if they have this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try B&R Bands, I think their Horween Chromexcel straps will fit the PAM nicely. I like these particularly because they are not edge painted, so the leather will patina naturally.









Forest Green Horween Leather Watch Band Box Stitch | B & R Bands






www.bandrbands.com





Comes in a few colors.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK there again
> View attachment 15388251


Woohoo! Top 20.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK there again
> View attachment 15388251


I am only three months away from top twenty too


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Looks like a solid 59


Yeah, didn't realize it right away, and then realized how lame it was. So I added some on topic gifs.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wait, you gotta see this.


I just lost the ability to speak...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> If you still use a full size wallet these Fat Herbies are best.
> Mine's just shy of two years old vs new.
> 
> 
> ...











Sorry had to.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Opinions on this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what it's worth it's not even a Smiths. I'd go for an original, for not a lot more.









DELUXE SMITHS A404 C1955 EXPEDITIONARY PATTERN WATCH SERVICED


Deluxe Smiths A404 watch. This is the one to buy as well as its sister the A454 Antarctic model. with a chromed brass top and screw in steel case back a neat chunky timepiece, reminiscent of the Morris Minor era. The actual dial pattern that went up Everest is assumed to be that of Hillary's...



www.smithswatches.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Sorry had to.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Anyone else using Tapatalk notice certain photos get smaller when you click on them instead of larger? Not all of them, just some. Just started today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, so Smiths was one of the watches that went to Everest? But it seems instead of making the watch look like the Smiths watch they made it look like the other watch, if that was the Rolex Explorer.
> 
> Also, feel like the lugs should be 20mm on a 40mm watch. I'd pass.


Read somewhere Time Factors has no affiliation with Smiths at all. I think they just purchased the there right to use the name on their watches? So it's no different from something like this...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This "Smiths" is riding on the coat tails of the real Smiths. There is a disclaimer on the website that says they have no links to the original Smiths. I think the bar on the use of the Smiths trade name has lifted in the UK and this shop, Time Factors, are milking it.


#nra


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Read somewhere Time Factors has no affiliation with Smiths at all. I think they just purchased the there right to use the name on their watches? So it's no different from something like this...


And it still looks like an Explorer homage.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Anyone else using Tapatalk notice certain photos get smaller when you click on them instead of larger? Not all of them, just some. Just started today.


Nope. Maybe they are changing the picture sizes. Some people upload 5MB photos.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. I need some bulk. Some people are attracted to bamboo poles, others short girls, others tall girls, me? A bit of curves is good


You're seriously saying you'll turn her down if the opportunity arises?

Come on bro.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> And it still looks like an Explorer homage.


That's my point.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Sometimes when we're out we ask for "not 'white person' hot, but 'Asian' hot"


They should put this on the menu.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Fawk Timefactors. Barely on the good side of fakery.


Does anyone on OoO think Galaga should buy that 40mm Time Factors Smiths watch?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Does anyone on OoO think Galaga should buy that 40mm Time Factors Smiths watch?


.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> .


I think the answer from everyone including me has been a resounding NO but wondered if there might be some outlier who might actually have given an affirmative answer? Anything's possible.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Try B&R Bands, I think their Horween Chromexcel straps will fit the PAM nicely. I like these particularly because they are not edge painted, so the leather will patina naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one looks excellent.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15388290


This one gotta be a sticky! Lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Sorry had to.


The wallet is actually very thin. The Shell Cordovan curves to my figure, so to speak, after use and holding it open like that in the photo makes it look bulging. The "roundness" of the leather (did you know Shell Cordovan is actually not leather?) is one of the properties that I love about Shell, along with it's longevity.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Does anyone on OoO think Galaga should buy that 40mm Time Factors Smiths watch?


Big no from me. I had tried their Explorer homage once upon a time and it was junk.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> A like for everything being okay. That's horrible though; you would think they would need to disclose if the sauce was cooked with peanut, _especially_ if the recipe changed!
> 
> I definitely love my traditional ramen as well, but happy to mix it up sometimes! Being in Los Angeles, we are extremely spoiled with the variety of japanese and korean eateries and fusion places!


We are spoiled with so many good places to eat here. Park's in K-Town and Monzo in Little Tokyo are among my personal favs. Also LOVE Cut!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You're seriously saying you'll turn her down if the opportunity arises?
> 
> Come on bro.


Yeah, nah, maybe....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15388290


LOL. Poor George Lazenby


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Does anyone on OoO think Galaga should buy that 40mm Time Factors Smiths watch?


I think everyone here has said no.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Big no from me. I had tried their Explorer homage once upon a time and it was junk.


Cheap $30 made in China watch tatted up to look like a real Smiths. What a way to spoil the good memories of the original Smiths.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Poor George Lazenby


There's a great documentary on him and Bond. He basically conned/hustled his way into the part.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> We are spoiled with so many good places to eat here. Park's in K-Town and Monzo in Little Tokyo are among my personal favs. Also LOVE Cut!


I've heard Park's is amazing, I need to try it! Never heard of Monzo though, I'll add it to the list!

Sawtelle on the west side has been opening up with outdoor seating and some new places have popped up, so if been exploring!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Those buckles are very reasonable


May I suggest that you get the Bergeon tool that 59 uses? It is safer to use high end tools on high end watches


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The edges are very sharp....


True... if you must use a paper clip, this would be the safest bet


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> There's a great documentary on him and Bond. He basically conned/hustled his way into the part.


He probably did.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've heard Park's is amazing, I need to try it! Never heard of Monzo though, I'll add it to the list!
> 
> Sawtelle on the west side has been opening up with outdoor seating and some new places have popped up, so if been exploring!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I read a LA Times food critic review of Killer Noodles. Must try that if I ever pass through LA next time in am in the US.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> True... if you must use a paper clip, this would be the safest bet
> 
> View attachment 15388319


LOL. Tiffany is one place I have not stepped into in a while.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've heard Park's is amazing, I need to try it! Never heard of Monzo though, I'll add it to the list!
> 
> Sawtelle on the west side has been opening up with outdoor seating and some new places have popped up, so if been exploring!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Parks is amazing! I used to eat around Satelle for lunch all the time. My office, when I was with Fossil, was close by on Wilshire and Bundy.

We wanted to get a reservations at n/naka but COVID messed that up. I think she's offers take up but it's usually all sold out within 10 seconds. LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I read a LA Times food critic review of Killer Noodles. Must try that if I ever pass through LA next time in am in the US.


Never heard of them, just Googled it... " Spicy..." full stop. Say no more, I'm there!

I love spicy food.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I read a LA Times food critic review of Killer Noodles. Must try that if I ever pass through LA next time in am in the US.





mav said:


> Never heard of them, just Googled it... " Spicy..." full stop. Say no more, I'm there!
> 
> I love spicy food.


I just read the LA Times food critic article on Killer Noodle - great write up! It also name drops a few other awesome spots on Sawtelle and around the greater LA area.

For classic Ramen (and Mazemen if you like soupless noodles) I can't recommend Mogumogu enough. And if you like classic Udon in a cool Japan-style cafeteria setup Marugame is great! My favorite curry in LA is Hurry Curry, although even their "extra spicy" is not spicy enough.

There is a CoCo Curry in LA (on Wilshire, near Bundy), but it is nothing like it's Japanese counterpart. When I was living in Japan a group of us would frequent CoCo at least once a week. CoCo Curry is a curry chain, almost like McDonalds is for burgers. They are all over Japan. I got up to level 6, loved it, but just couldn't go higher. Some of the best Japanese spicy curry I've ever had (and again, sadly, the LA location is simply different than the Japanese chain, even though they're the same restaurant - ingredients must simply be different). We had a friend who grew up in India and boasted his spice tolerance. He tried a 10 at CoCo, finished about half and then couldn't taste for a week!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I'd use a paper clip only in an emergency.


What? you have paper clips in the OR?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I like mine a little better. In mine, I really wouldn't mind having that "Tudor", but the "Rolex" is clearly the better choice.
> 
> In yours, the "Tudor" is awful!


Hey!... that's Monica Lewinsky; if she's good enough for your president, she's good enough for you!

P.S.: just like you, he also wears a PAM


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Never heard of them, just Googled it... " Spicy..." full stop. Say no more, I'm there!
> 
> I love spicy food.


If there is a decent Sichuan (四川菜) restaurant around your area, order my favourite dish called 水煮魚.

If you like spicy food you'll LOVE IT!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> If there is a decent Sichuan (四川菜) restaurant around your area, order my favourite dish called 水煮魚.
> 
> If you like spicy food you'll LOVE IT!


That looks out of this world!

Yang Chow in downtown LA is probably the classic mandarin & Szechuan spot in all of Los Angeles. There are also various mom and pop and hole in the wall shops that are great. And we have the famous Din Tai Fung for soup dumplings 🤤


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> That one looks excellent.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Personally I think the classic "color #8" is the one to have, though the green one is easier to match with the overall attire.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> That looks out of this world!
> 
> Yang Chow in downtown LA is probably the classic mandarin & Szechuan spot in all of Los Angeles. There are also various mom and pop and hole in the wall shops that are great. And we have the famous Din Tai Fung for soup dumplings


鼎泰豐 is decent enough. But then of course it's nothing compared to the real deal in mainland China.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> 鼎泰豐 is decent enough. But then of course it's nothing compared to the real deal in mainland China.


I can't argue with you there!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think the classic "color #8" is the one to have, though the green one is easier to match with the overall attire.


That's real good looking too. I'm really considering the black one. Amazon has them so if it's not great I can send it back easily.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Does anyone on OoO think Galaga should buy that 40mm Time Factors Smiths watch?


I do, it will teach him a lesson once for all; just like with children, you let them shove their hand in the fire the first time, and they'll never do it again!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I do, it will teach him a lesson once for all; just like with children, you let them shove their hand in the fire the first time, and they'll never do it again!


You mean like when I bought this and now it just sits there in my watch box...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you saying I should just start out with the tip?


I think what Sapp is saying is that with working women you don't go in unprotected. Helmet first and last.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The edges are very sharp....


That's what a first time Rolex owner says to the pretty saleswoman 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Opinions on this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They bought the Smiths name and then started making Explorer knockoffs. Nothing left to say.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I stopped reading at Miyota .


I didn't even bother reading, sorry G

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This "Smiths" is riding on the coat tails of the real Smiths. There is a disclaimer on the website that says they have no links to the original Smiths. I think the bar on the use of the Smiths trade name has lifted in the UK and this shop, Time Factors, are milking it.


#nra

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You could stab someone in the eye with it?
> 
> Speaking of stabbing people, I had a funny encounter at the airport security once. Now, this is going back a few years ago after the events of 911 and the stringent security measures over sharp objects like nail files, nail clippers, etc.
> 
> ...


American security are either the best or the worse. I've got my opinion.

Before Covid19 a colleague and I were flying back from Romania and we had a little Swiss Army knife. The guy looked at us and then put the knife back in our bag and waved us through. Although, I have lost too many Swiss knives sickle 9/11.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got the same Miyota in my Vratislavia micro. I haven't put it on the timegrapher in a while but last I checked it was running pretty tight, I think within COSC.


It's interesting how even entry movements are ranked by provenance; ETA > Sellita > Miyota.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

About to head to head up to ?

I have to say, I'm a bit impressed with myself on this strap snag earlier today. It is by far the most comfortable of the three straps I now have for the PAM, and it really looks killer!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For the better. Once they had done it, they will be doing it to the carpet, door post, sofa cushion, anything....
> 
> One of our dogs used to screw a plush toy. Yuck, it was disgusting to look at.


Our old golden used to love the kids' stuffed animals. If we'd let him he would have banged to stuffing right out of them. Our current golden goes to town on a cowhide looking blanket. Evolution or adaptation?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> You have always been one of my favourites Jman. I love you man.
> 
> Still can't wait to see this in the flesh.


Much better. Longines is killing the retro look and has the innards to back up the look.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just what happened to her.
> 
> The other one I checked was The girl who starred alongside Tom Cruise in the first Top Gun. Was it Kelly McGillis? Or something. Man, she didn't age well, like Carrie Fisher (RIP)


You mean Kellys not co-staring with Mav in his new film: disappointed, or maybe not.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Sometimes when we're out we ask for "not 'white person' hot, but 'Asian' hot"


If I used that line I'd be afraid of other "spices" added.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> About to head to head up to
> 
> I have to say, I'm a bit impressed with myself on this strap snag earlier today. It is by far the most comfortable of the three straps I now have for the PAM, and it really looks killer!
> 
> ...


Liked it the first time and this time as well. Great summer strap.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Liked it the first time and this time as well. Great summer strap.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good grief... that is emancipated


Do you mean emaciated?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> she's free or can vote?


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Emancipated?
> 
> Emaciated, spell check tries to change it! How does it not know that word?


Nra #2


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you mean emaciated?


or could it be emasculated?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You mean like when I bought this and now it just sits there in my watch box...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Never heard of them, just Googled it... " Spicy..." full stop. Say no more, I'm there!
> 
> I love spicy food.


LOL. Most Asians I know can take spicy food.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I just read the LA Times food critic article on Killer Noodle - great write up! It also name drops a few other awesome spots on Sawtelle and around the greater LA area.
> 
> For classic Ramen (and Mazemen if you like soupless noodles) I can't recommend Mogumogu enough. And if you like classic Udon in a cool Japan-style cafeteria setup Marugame is great! My favorite curry in LA is Hurry Curry, although even their "extra spicy" is not spicy enough.
> 
> There is a CoCo Curry in LA (on Wilshire, near Bundy), but it is nothing like it's Japanese counterpart. When I was living in Japan a group of us would frequent CoCo at least once a week. CoCo Curry is a curry chain, almost like McDonalds is for burgers. They are all over Japan. I got up to level 6, loved it, but just couldn't go higher. Some of the best Japanese spicy curry I've ever had (and again, sadly, the LA location is simply different than the Japanese chain, even though they're the same restaurant - ingredients must simply be different). We had a friend who grew up in India and boasted his spice tolerance. He tried a 10 at CoCo, finished about half and then couldn't taste for a week!


LOL. Not all Indians I know can take spicy hot curry hence I don't stereotype people.

How long did you stay on Japan? I used to travel there for projects but was mainly for short stints.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> What? you have paper clips in the OR?


He solves all problems with a paper clip


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey!... that's Monica Lewinsky; if she's good enough for your president, she's good enough for you!
> 
> P.S.: just like you, he also wears a PAM


Umm.... 

Got to say that Monica Lewinsky is a bit curvy...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> If there is a decent Sichuan (四川菜) restaurant around your area, order my favourite dish called 水煮魚.
> 
> If you like spicy food you'll LOVE IT!


Crap.... that's what is going to happen to me and my arse will be spitting out chilies

I think the whole bowl is filled with chillies


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> That looks out of this world!
> 
> Yang Chow in downtown LA is probably the classic mandarin & Szechuan spot in all of Los Angeles. There are also various mom and pop and hole in the wall shops that are great. And we have the famous Din Tai Fung for soup dumplings


Din Tai Fung? Did you see the social media post of someone filming rats in the Sydney store? You wonder why the dim sum is so tasty....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm....
> 
> Got to say that Monica Lewinsky is a bit curvy...


Shhhh... that's not her, but close enough for a good comeback


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think the classic "color #8" is the one to have, though the green one is easier to match with the overall attire.


So much talk about Panerai here making me start looking at them


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> 鼎泰豐 is decent enough. But then of course it's nothing compared to the real deal in mainland China.


I have tried many different cuisines but I think my preference is still Cantonese cuisine. Some of the old tea houses in Hong Kong are very good, pity I can't go there anymore.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think the classic "color #8" is the one to have, though the green one is easier to match with the overall attire.


I like the white dial with the blue lettering on the dial. What's that one called?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I do, it will teach him a lesson once for all; just like with children, you let them shove their hand in the fire the first time, and they'll never do it again!


Oooo... nasty.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You mean like when I bought this and now it just sits there in my watch box...


That is a piece of $£!+. Send it to Jody from Just One More Watch. He will appreciate San Martin. He even uses his Scottish accent to give it that air of European-ness.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oooo... nasty.


You mean OoO... nasty


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think what Sapp is saying is that with working women you don't go in unprotected. Helmet first and last.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Ah... never been entertained by a working woman. Still innocent.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's what a first time Rolex owner says to the pretty saleswoman
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Exactly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> American security are either the best or the worse. I've got my opinion.
> 
> Before Covid19 a colleague and I were flying back from Romania and we had a little Swiss Army knife. The guy looked at us and then put the knife back in our bag and waved us through. Although, I have lost too many Swiss knives sickle 9/11.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I was sore because the one they took was a souvenir piece given to members which I could never get again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's interesting how even entry movements are ranked by provenance; ETA > Sellita > Miyota.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I wouldn't even consider a Sellita as the SW200 had some reliability issues. An Oris AD told me they had a lot of trouble with the watch. Miyota seemed to have held up well in one of the cheap watches I have. Next up is the see the reliability of the Kennisi movements.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Our old golden used to love the kids' stuffed animals. If we'd let him he would have banged to stuffing right out of them. Our current golden goes to town on a cowhide looking blanket. Evolution or adaptation?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


He must smell something in the cowhide to have set him off...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> You mean Kellys not co-staring with Mav in his new film: disappointed, or maybe not.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


@mav doesn't want Kelly. She's not aged well. I think he has chosen Mrs mav.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you mean emaciated?


Yeah, auto correct. Sometimes it is funny to just leave it for all to read


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Or as @sportura likes to post this


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You mean OoO... nasty


No, I meant oh, that was a bit nasty.

Please be nice to @Galaga. He is a top bloke and he needs your guidance to buy the right watch. Remember that he only has 6 slots in his watch box and they can't be filled with garbage


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like the white dial with the blue lettering on the dial. What's that one called?


That would be the Due which is the model I swore I wouldn't talk about anymore. Pretty but controversial and disappointing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I do, it will teach him a lesson once for all; just like with children, you let them shove their hand in the fire the first time, and they'll never do it again!


I reckon a white dial or
Panda dial Speedie is all I need.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That would be the Due which is the model I swore I wouldn't talk about anymore. Pretty but controversial and disappointing.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Oh? Okay then. Back to Rolex vs Omega then.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like the white dial with the blue lettering on the dial. What's that one called?


AFAIK there're a couple of PAMs that fit the description, which one are you referring to?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is a piece of $£!+. Send it to Jody from Just One More Watch. He will appreciate San Martin. He even uses his Scottish accent to give it that air of European-ness.


Aesthetically it's quite crappy, but that Sellita SW200 is quite accurate, losing only less than 2s a day. As far as watches go it's not so bad.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wouldn't even consider a Sellita as the SW200 had some reliability issues. An Oris AD told me they had a lot of trouble with the watch. Miyota seemed to have held up well in one of the cheap watches I have. *Next up is the see the reliability of the Kennisi movements.*


If my Black Bay is any indication it's pretty much perfect. It's over 3 years old now and gains less than a sec everyday.

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So much talk about Panerai here making me start looking at them


Soon OoO will have more Panerais than the whole Italian navy 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was sore because the one they took was a souvenir piece given to members which I could never get again.


KKK?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He must smell something in the cowhide to have set him off...
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Jeez that's scary

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> It's interesting how some actresses hit the wall so much worse than others. As has been discussed here, Liz Hurley is doing pretty well. I think Nicole Kidman's doing ok!


Nicole's got a very good plastic surgeon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Soon OoO will have more Panerais than the whole Italian navy
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


LOL, does Italy have a navy?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> KKK?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The Kim & Khloe Kardashan club?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jeez that's scary
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


On heat...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Say, there’s many car enthusiasts here. Any of you seen the Audi Q8 in the metal? I saw one yesterday and I swear it is the ugliest thing on wheels next to the Lamborghini U R An Ass. Okay, a Bentayga is ugly too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I think the answer from everyone including me has been a resounding NO but wondered if there might be some outlier who might actually have given an affirmative answer? Anything's possible.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Tiffany is one place I have not stepped into in a while.


Tiffany is sad...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey!... that's Monica Lewinsky; if she's good enough for your president, she's good enough for you!
> 
> P.S.: just like you, he also wears a PAM


Bill has awful taste in women. For example...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Denise is sorta sad too...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bill has awful taste in women. For example...
> 
> View attachment 15388681


He had no choice. Just see who he is married to? After that, anyone will do ....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Denise is sorta sad too...
> 
> View attachment 15388697


Why is she sad?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bill has awful taste in women. For example...
> 
> View attachment 15388681


Those are women, right? I mean, genetically? he seems to have a thing for wide square jaws


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I do, it will teach him a lesson once for all; just like with children, you let them shove their hand in the fire the first time, and they'll never do it again!


Never ceases to amaze me how often OoO is the voice of reason and how often we actually prevent one another from making bad choices. Like BT, the dealbreaker for me was the appearance of the movement that looked like it was made of stamped out pieces from soup can tops.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was sore because the one they took was a souvenir piece given to members which I could never get again.


Primary reason I never travel with anything I'm unwilling to lose. As I recall my wife's favorite sunglasses disappeared in a security line at London Heathrow.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nicole's got a very good plastic surgeon.


So does Jane Fonda.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure your wife being Korean can take very spicy hot. They eat everything with chilli.


Ev-ry-thing. Yet I think I have a higher tolerance, probably because of how I chose my Mexican food before we met.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> They should put this on the menu.


"I'll try the buffet"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the Department of "I wish I could slap her upside her head."


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the Department of "I wish I could slap her upside her head."


I guess that means:
-she starves
-she lives in a dirty house
-she has to take the bus


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I guess that means:
> -she starves
> -she lives in a dirty house
> -she has to take the bus


Well, she does look like the stereotypical Tom Wolfe "social x-ray..."


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Just watched this... LMAO!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> True... if you must use a paper clip, this would be the safest bet
> 
> View attachment 15388319


Priced like a Hodinkee special.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @mav doesn't want Kelly. She's not aged well. I think he has chosen Mrs mav.


She didn't age well at all.










Mrs Mav on the other hand is aging like fine wine... ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> You mean Kellys not co-staring with Mav in his new film: disappointed, or maybe not.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The new girl is Jennifer Connelly (sp?). Pretty face but a little too thin for my tastes.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany is sad...
> 
> View attachment 15388679


Dang, I mentioned this earlier, but this is what photos have been doing on my crapatalk when I click on them. Instead of going full screen they shrink. I have no idea why or how to fix it


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Denise is sorta sad too...
> 
> View attachment 15388697


And so am I when she does this to me.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL, does Italy have a navy?


No, not any more.

PF bought it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> The new girl is Jennifer Connelly (sp?). Pretty face but a little too thin for my tastes.


Gotta agree.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So does Jane Fonda.


You would think every celebrity has access to them, and the best personal trainers, and personal chefs/nutritionists. I guess some just choose to throw in the towel.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> The new girl is Jennifer Connelly (sp?). Pretty face but a little too thin for my tastes.


She's always been one of my favorites. Actually aging very well and still looks great, but she was near perfection in her prime.

























P.S. the pic you posted is about the skinniest I've ever seen here. She always seemed to have nice curves in all the right places!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm....
> 
> Got to say that Monica Lewinsky is a bit curvy...


I thought you likes them a bit, umm, meaty?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> She's always been one of my favorites. Actually aging very well and still looks great, but she was near perfection in her prime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey.

I mean is this too skinny?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Or as @sportura likes to post this


Nasty picture.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think what Sapp is saying is that with working women you don't go in unprotected. Helmet first and last.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


You guys really don't know that joke, do you?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang, I mentioned this earlier, but this is what photos have been doing on my crapatalk when I click on them. Instead of going full screen they shrink. I have no idea why or how to fix it


Tapatalk has been acting up again in the last few days and my notifications aren't working neither. Makes it so much more difficult to go back to where I left off...

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


>











Seiko Presage Studio Ghibli Porco Rosso SNR047 & SRQ033 // price


The famous animated Japanese film “Porco Rosso” inspires the mood of two Presage watches. Meet the Seiko Presage Studio Ghibli Porco Rosso SNR047 & SRQ033.




monochrome-watches.com





Pigs DO fly...









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bill has awful taste in women. For example...
> 
> View attachment 15388681


Is that why they were under the Resolute Desk the entire time of their career? You know, out of sight of mind...

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Those are women, right? I mean, genetically? he seems to have a thing for wide square jaws


Do wide jaws give them a certain advantage in their daily routine in the office?

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> "I'll try the buffet"


That's code for "all you can eat?"

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Is it just me or is he doing it wrong?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

What do you think of this?






Amazon.com: OLEVS Mens Watch Automatic Mechanical Tourbillon Slef-Wind Black Watch Luxury Stainless Steel Date Calendar Week Waterproof Luminous Wrist Watch: OLEVS: Watches


Buy OLEVS Mens Watch Automatic Mechanical Tourbillon Slef-Wind Black Watch Luxury Stainless Steel Date Calendar Week Waterproof Luminous Wrist Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> The new girl is Jennifer Connelly (sp?). Pretty face but a little too thin for my tastes.


Thank God @sportura is no longer with us, he would have been appalled by those feet


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15388970
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is he doing it wrong?


The widest point of the case is dead center at the crown. So there's no way really to get the exact measurement...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> The widest point of the case is dead center at the crown. So there's no way really to get the exact measurement...


I bet PF has a 3D laser scanner that would do the job.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had me at "Slef."


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Not all Indians I know can take spicy hot curry hence I don't stereotype people.
> 
> How long did you stay on Japan? I used to travel there for projects but was mainly for short stints.


I studied abroad there in undergrad. Lived in a hostel-like setup with other college students (a DK House as they are called there) in Matsudo, Chiba. Attended school in the middle of Tokyo at Sophia University (上智大学) in Yotsuya.

I lived there for around 4.5 months. Both loved and hated it (the hate mostly because of how far out the program had us living from school and the very strict rules at the DK House coupled with the fact that many people we encountered living in the outskirts of Tokyo/Chiba did not take too kindly to outsiders living in their country...



Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Din Tai Fung? Did you see the social media post of someone filming rats in the Sydney store? You wonder why the dim sum is so tasty....


I did not see that ??



Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Say, there's many car enthusiasts here. Any of you seen the Audi Q8 in the metal? I saw one yesterday and I swear it is the ugliest thing on wheels next to the Lamborghini U R An Ass. Okay, a Bentayga is ugly too.


Yup, I've seen quite a few. They look like a not as nice Urus (same company and all, the Q8 is basically a less nice Lambo. If you don't like the Urus, you'll hate the Q8.



5959HH said:


> Primary reason I never travel with anything I'm unwilling to lose. As I recall my wife's favorite sunglasses disappeared in a security line at London Heathrow.


I had something similar happen with a gold bracelet at LAX when I was younger. I never take jewelry off anymore, even if TSA asks. I have them scan me or whatever.



mui.richard said:


> Tapatalk has been acting up again in the last few days and my notifications aren't working neither. Makes it so much more difficult to go back to where I left off...
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


 Same! Notifications have been broken for almost 2 days now...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which begs the question - why are you asking?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Do wide jaws give them a certain advantage in their daily routine in the office?
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Of course, it increases productivity


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> The widest point of the case is dead center at the crown. So there's no way really to get the exact measurement...


The poster was claiming that his DJ41 wasn't actually 41.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> The poster was claiming that his DJ41 wasn't actually 41.


Yeah, I suppose Rolex should have called it 40 3/4?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Same! Notifications have been broken for almost 2 days now...


Why else would anyone call it Crapatalk?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> You had me at "Slef."


I feel bad. A good friend of mine who doesn't know much about watches sent that to me after his sister in law sent it to him. She's looking to buy his brother a watch with max budget of $400. Luckily, I was able to quickly prevent that mistake.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Which begs the question - why are you asking?


See my response to Ithardin.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I bet PF has a 3D laser scanner that would do the job.


It's a DJ41 that in real measures 39.5mm


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's a DJ41 that in real measures 39.5mm


Thought you're gonna tell us it's actually 39.568432mm after measuring...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I feel bad. A good friend of mine who doesn't know much about watches sent that to me after his sister in law sent it to him. She's looking to buy his brother a watch with max budget of $400. Luckily, I was able to quickly prevent that mistake.


Whew, disaster averted!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Thought you're gonna tell us it's actually 39.568432mm after measuring...


In fact, DJII was 41mm, then the DJ41 diet made it loose 1.5mm; why did they call it DJ41? probably so they wouldn't have to lower its price


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's a DJ41 that in real measures 39.5mm


Is it really 39.5?? I might have to try them on again


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gentlemen, I feel awful. I have to wait two more days for my Sub to be picked up.

But at my home watch forum two years ago I wrote that I would like to have / buy three Rolex watches.

The first one - Batman - has been making me happy for almost two years.
The second - Sub undated - will be in two days.
Third - Hulk - ... ... ... well, I've been on the list for a long time ...

I forgot to add that I was sipping my favorite German beer while sitting on the terrace.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whew, disaster averted!


I didn't want to get them too in the weeds with affordables so I just recommended having a look at Seiko and Hamilton.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Gentlemen, I feel awful. I have to wait two more days for my Sub to be picked up.
> 
> But at my home watch forum two years ago I wrote that I would like to have / buy three Rolex watches.
> 
> ...


Just to ease your pain brother...

And good night gentlemen.
*hope this one is curvy enough for everyone


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Gentlemen, I feel awful. I have to wait two more days for my Sub to be picked up.


You poor thing


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Just to ease your pain brother...
> 
> And good night gentlemen.
> *hope this one is curvy enough for everyone


She is almost as attractive as my wife, who has a slight pang on me today.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> You poor thing


I almost feel like that!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> She is almost as attractive as my wife, who has a slight pang on me today.


I'd pang her (referring to blonde in the pool of course)


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I'd pang her (referring to blonde in the pool of course)


We went to the lake today; wife, son and me. We managed to place ourselves and put some oils on. It was 32C. My son and I went to the water. After a few minutes, a great cloud and storm came. We were quickly back in the car.

Unfortunately, I didn't manage to take a picture of my wife getting into the water ... forgive me ?!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So much talk about Panerai here making me start looking at them


Me too but I quickly lost interest again. No offense meant towards owners just not for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bill has awful taste in women. For example...
> 
> View attachment 15388681


Yes and no... He went for ez.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Me too but I quickly lost interest again. No offense meant towards owners just not for me.


And I have PAM 915 on my radar all the time.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> We went to the lake today; wife, son and me. We managed to place ourselves and put some oils on. It was 32C. My son and I went to the water. After a few minutes, a great cloud and storm came. We were quickly back in the car.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't manage to take a picture of my wife getting into the water ... forgive me ?!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> The new girl is Jennifer Connelly (sp?). Pretty face but a little too thin for my tastes.


Is that a man in disguise?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Primary reason I never travel with anything I'm unwilling to lose. As I recall my wife's favorite sunglasses disappeared in a security line at London Heathrow.


The latest fun event was TSA allowed up to 8 oz or so of hand sanitizer due to Covid. What they didn't tell you was if over 3 4oz they were going to subject you to chemical testing. Wtf? 
So if I had known poor bankrupt hertz was going to supply me free hand sanitizer, I would not have bothered. 
Let's see what's new in September.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Japanese Macaques are very intelligent creatures.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Yes and no... He went for ez.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Is that a man in disguise?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Better question is what's that on her finger?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Is that a man in disguise?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Disguise? what disguise?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Japanese Macaques are very intelligent creatures.


I love those creatures, they look so wise; wish I could say the same about OoO members


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> I love those creatures, they look so wise; wish I could say the same about OoO members


But insulting the OoO brothers is not allowed?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Weird.. I'm still on page 1 but I could have sworn I was right at 25000 posts last night.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> But insulting the OoO brothers is not allowed?


Least in my avatar I look buff.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Weird.. I'm still on page 1 but I could have sworn I was right at 25000 posts last night.


Someone wasn't scared and fuc...?!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> But insulting the OoO brothers is not allowed?


I am not insulting OoO brothers; do you find anyone of us being wise?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Missed the Montana state fair this week. Bummer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not insulting OoO brothers; do you find anyone of us being wise?


Well...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Well...


Besides BT, of course!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang, I mentioned this earlier, but this is what photos have been doing on my crapatalk when I click on them. Instead of going full screen they shrink. I have no idea why or how to fix it


I think Tapatalk Pro is only $1 per month. IMHO well worth it, at least to me, as much as I use it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> No, not any more.
> 
> PF bought it.


So the small country PF owns now has a Navy.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think Tapatalk Pro is only $1 per month. IMHO well worth it, at least to me, as much as I use it.


I thought I was already paying for that.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not insulting OoO brothers; do you find anyone of us being wise?


This is turning the cat's tail.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> *hope this one is curvy enough for everyone


Brother Dick, let me guess: Her great-great-great-grandfather was Asian, right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> The new girl is Jennifer Connelly (sp?). Pretty face but a little too thin for my tastes.


She wasn't too thin... uh... thirty years ago (!)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think Tapatalk Pro is only $1 per month. IMHO well worth it, at least to me, as much as I use it.


It says I'm subscribed "VIP". Is that the same thing? I don't see any option to upgrade further.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> The poster was claiming that his DJ41 wasn't actually 41.


He must be new. WUS figured it out the day after the DJ41 hit the shelves.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


I saw that woman at Chili's last night.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's a DJ41 that in real measures 39.5mm


"Vanity sizing," I'd call it.

"Man, this sure wears nicely for a 41mm watch"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> She didn't age well at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get a like for #2

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> The new girl is Jennifer Connelly (sp?). Pretty face but a little too thin for my tastes.


She needs to hang out with @sportura at McDs

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> I mean is this too skinny?


Fat's in all the right places

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I thought I was already paying for that.


I think "regular" Tapatalk is free and Tapatalk Pro is $1 per month. Every now and then Pro has a glitch or two but seems ok most times, like now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> It says I'm subscribed "VIP". Is that the same thing? I don't see any option to upgrade further.


Probably VIP same thing as Pro.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> She wasn't too thin... uh... thirty years ago (!)
> View attachment 15389122


Check out the movie The Hot Spot. She's amazing in that.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> "Vanity sizing," I'd call it.
> 
> "Man, this sure wears nicely for a 41mm watch"


I think you just solved the mystery... seriously, that would be the most plausible explanation


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I saw that woman at Chili's last night.


Recently severely beaten with an ugly paddle.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In situations like this I'll have to say, no comment.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I didn't want to get them too in the weeds with affordables so I just recommended having a look at Seiko and Hamilton.


Victorinox has some reasonably priced sport and causal dress watches, e.g. check out the Alliance line.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Recently severely beaten with an ugly paddle.


Poor paddle...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> But insulting the OoO brothers is not allowed?


Unless it's really funny. Gotta be able to accept a great jab.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pandemic lesson learned:
All these women wearing masks has confirmed that the mouth is the deal breaker. They are all beautiful until their mouth screws it up. Something I should have known already but this pandemic just keeps on giving.

Just saw a dime piece take her mask off and become a nickel instantly. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Miyota came up last night. How can you hate on the Miyota 9015? I really can't complain.

Here's mine in 6 positions:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dirty strings vs white strings. Still need a little sharpie work but a vast improvement.

































OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Dirty strings vs white strings. Still need a little sharpie work but a vast improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely looks better!

I've been looking at Panatime. Lots of nice stuff there. Was thinking of trying out one of their inexpensive canvas straps. Do you think either of these would look good on the 574?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Dirty strings vs white strings. Still need a little sharpie work but a vast improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about getting a different color string, a needle, and change the string? it could be a good start at making your own straps, plenty of videos online


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Definitely looks better!
> 
> I've been looking at Panatime. Lots of nice stuff there. Was thinking of trying out one of their inexpensive canvas straps. Do you think either of these would look good on the 574?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Definitely looks better!
> 
> I've been looking at Panatime. Lots of nice stuff there. Was thinking of trying out one of their inexpensive canvas straps. Do you think either of these would look good on the 574?


Dark brown IMO would look best. The green strap would, I think, provide more clash than contrast.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Dark brown IMO would look best. The green strap would, I think, provide more clash than contrast.


Godfrey: my experience is PAM OEM straps have worked best for me. Whenever I've mixed in non-OEM, I've found that high quality custom straps from Greg Stevens Design have looked and worn better than less expensive straps. You get what you pay for.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Check out the movie The Hot Spot. She's amazing in that.


That's the name! Rented the VHS and fast forwarded to the swimmin' hole based on the movie's entry in the Bare Facts book. (used to go to the bookstore, pick up Bare Facts from the shelf, then go to the video store)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Godfrey: my experience is PAM OEM straps have worked best for me. Whenever I've mixed in non-OEM, I've found that high quality custom straps from Greg Stevens Design have looked and worn better than less expensive straps. You get what you pay for.


Godfrey #2: Below is a Greg Stevens Design custom Crazy Horse 20/20 strap on my Railmaster. 
























You can see how the black box stitching and the strap itself contrasts nicely with the watch. I've bought 3-4 Panatime straps but have not been impressed with any of them. However Panatime's ARD screw in pin buckles do offer an alternative to Panerai's expensive buckles. I still have all my Panatime buckles but all my Panatime straps are gone.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Godfrey #2: Below is a Greg Stevens Design custom Crazy Horse 20/20 strap on my Railmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice. I'll have to have a look.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Those are women, right? I mean, genetically? he seems to have a thing for wide square jaws


Oh yeah! Now that you said it....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I feel bad. A good friend of mine who doesn't know much about watches sent that to me after his sister in law sent it to him. She's looking to buy his brother a watch with max budget of $400. Luckily, I was able to quickly prevent that mistake.


NRA


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how often OoO is the voice of reason and how often we actually prevent one another from making bad choices. Like BT, the dealbreaker for me was the appearance of the movement that looked like it was made of stamped out pieces from soup can tops.


Soup can tops? Maybe that was what they were really made of.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Primary reason I never travel with anything I'm unwilling to lose. As I recall my wife's favorite sunglasses disappeared in a security line at London Heathrow.


True. Lesson learnt.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about getting a different color string, a needle, and change the string? it could be a good start at making your own straps, plenty of videos online


Yep. I'm very interested in making my own straps. I think Jman has made a couple. Looks like a whole lot of fun.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So does Jane Fonda.


Yikes!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Ev-ry-thing. Yet I think I have a higher tolerance, probably because of how I chose my Mexican food before we met.


Oh, those can be fiery hot too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Definitely looks better!
> 
> I've been looking at Panatime. Lots of nice stuff there. Was thinking of trying out one of their inexpensive canvas straps. Do you think either of these would look good on the 574?


I'm not feeling those. Much better canvass options out there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Dirty strings vs white strings. Still need a little sharpie work but a vast improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! The "dirty" stitching makes all the difference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the Department of "I wish I could slap her upside her head."


Good for her. She wants a man who can let her live the high life. A gold digger according to me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> She didn't age well at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made a good choice. Most of the time, we can't tell how the partner will look like in twenty or thirty years after marriage. Looks like Mrs mav aged well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang, I mentioned this earlier, but this is what photos have been doing on my crapatalk when I click on them. Instead of going full screen they shrink. I have no idea why or how to fix it


It's large enough on desktop....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Pandemic lesson learned:
> All these women wearing masks has confirmed that the mouth is the deal breaker. They are all beautiful until their mouth screws it up. Something I should have known already but this pandemic just keeps on giving.
> 
> Just saw a dime piece take her mask off and become a nickel instantly.
> ...


Saw young girl tonight with a Goofy (the disney character) on..definitely increased to hot factor


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> No, not any more.
> 
> PF bought it.


It's now called PF's heroes?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta agree.


Happy that after posting so many chopstick thin girls, you finally agreed this was too thin.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Definitely looks better!
> 
> I've been looking at Panatime. Lots of nice stuff there. Was thinking of trying out one of their inexpensive canvas straps. Do you think either of these would look good on the 574?


a No one those canvas


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


>


#nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought you likes them a bit, umm, meaty?


I do. I just discovered that ol' uncle Bill likes them curvy too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Nasty picture.


@sportura is a legend around these parts...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You guys really don't know that joke, do you?


No. Should I?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You made a good choice. Most of the time, we can't tell how the partner will look like in twenty or thirty years after marriage. Looks like Mrs mav aged well.


Same applies to the spouse


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Seiko Presage Studio Ghibli Porco Rosso SNR047 & SRQ033 // price
> 
> 
> The famous animated Japanese film “Porco Rosso” inspires the mood of two Presage watches. Meet the Seiko Presage Studio Ghibli Porco Rosso SNR047 & SRQ033.
> ...


What's with all this collaboration with comic characters?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I've been hunting for a patina'd out black strap. It's not as easy as you would think. I noticed the old work belt wear in spots is exactly what I'm looking for. Anybody come across any straps that resemble this?

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @sportura is a legend around these parts...


And a sissy for not coming back after that love tap. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm not feeling those. Much better canvass options out there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


tried to say same... couldn't edit response.. i have owned couple of those..junk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Is that why they were under the Resolute Desk the entire time of their career? You know, out of sight of mind...
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


I don't think Bill meant it that way. She was in the Oval Office taking dictation notes until they got interrupted and Bill said; "quick Monica, get under the desk. This conversation is going to be funny."

While she was waiting under the desk, she thought that she might as well do something meaningful....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Do wide jaws give them a certain advantage in their daily routine in the office?
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Two for the price of one?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Really nice. I'll have to have a look.



























Another Greg Stevens Design 22/22 Havana Brown w/ black contrast stitching on a 42mm JMAN Special. Polished 22mm Panatime ARD buckle.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15388970
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is he doing it wrong?


I think he's measuring the case and the case+crown.

Best way to measure the case is to unscrew the crown so that you can measure the actual diameter of the case which would be 39.5mm


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thank God @sportura is no longer with us, he would have been appalled by those feet


Yes, somehow he hates to look at feet. Maybe... nah, I won't go there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Gentlemen, I feel awful. I have to wait two more days for my Sub to be picked up.
> 
> But at my home watch forum two years ago I wrote that I would like to have / buy three Rolex watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The widest point of the case is dead center at the crown. So there's no way really to get the exact measurement...


#nra.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course, it increases productivity


Twice the capacity?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> The poster was claiming that his DJ41 wasn't actually 41.


No, it is isn't. I think he missed the memo. We've been discussing this from two years ago when the DJ41 was released. In fact, some write ups by reputable watch journalists have pointed that out too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah, I suppose Rolex should have called it 40 3/4?


More like 39 and 3/4.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Why else would anyone call it Crapatalk?


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I studied abroad there in undergrad. Lived in a hostel-like setup with other college students (a DK House as they are called there) in Matsudo, Chiba. Attended school in the middle of Tokyo at Sophia University (上智大学)
> ::
> Yup, I've seen quite a few. They look like a not as nice Urus (same company and all, the Q8 is basically a less nice Lambo. If you don't like the Urus, you'll hate the Q8....


Nice. I like Japan as a tourist destination but not to live there. Having done short stints tell me that I wouldn't enjoy it in the long term.

As for Audi Q8 and the Lamborghini, utter rubbish. It's like the uglier the car, the more expensive it is. Better not speak too soon, new BMW front grilles are


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Which begs the question - why are you asking?


He was thinking of buying it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, DJII was 41mm, then the DJ41 diet made it loose 1.5mm; why did they call it DJ41? probably so they wouldn't have to lower its price


I thought that they wanted to standardise the naming style or nomenclature as they call it. We have the OP36, OP39, DJ36, DJ41.

Fun fact, I just realised that the Datejust 34 is not a Datejust because it hasn't been updated yet. It is still an Oyster Perpetual Date. Wanted to buy that for my wife and when I saw it in store, I was like... umm.. this doesn't look right.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Gentlemen, I feel awful. I have to wait two more days for my Sub to be picked up.
> 
> But at my home watch forum two years ago I wrote that I would like to have / buy three Rolex watches.
> 
> ...


@sportura will tell you to go buy from a grey dealer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Just to ease your pain brother...
> 
> And good night gentlemen.
> *hope this one is curvy enough for everyone


Perfect


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> We went to the lake today; wife, son and me. We managed to place ourselves and put some oils on. It was 32C. My son and I went to the water. After a few minutes, a great cloud and storm came. We were quickly back in the car.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't manage to take a picture of my wife getting into the water ... forgive me ?!


Yeah, we believe you....

Not.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. I like Japan as a tourist destination but not to live there. Having done short stints tell me that I wouldn't enjoy it in the long term.
> 
> As for Audi Q8 and the Lamborghini, utter rubbish. It's like the uglier the car, the more expensive it is. Better not speak too soon, new BMW front grilles are


I definitely want to go back, but only ever to visit. I couldn't see myself there long term. I was able to hike Fuji, visit Kyoto, and do all of the touristy things in and around Tokyo, and I have to say it was a great experience (for the good and the bad) living in Matsudo. Plus, I'm still close with a select few people who were abroad with me, from all over the world. Met up with a couple in London and Spain when I was living in Europe, even made it out to see this girl from Brisbane when I was on the east coast of Australia, and I make a point to keep in touch with those who are in the US when they visit through LA!

So, while I think it would have been cool to have lived _in_ Tokyo, I don't think I would have made the close relationships I did with those in the program.

Don't event get me started on the new BMW grills. The 4 series looks atrocious; although, I think it _could_ work on the new M3/4, If BMW makes the rest of the front fascia aggressive enough to take the attention away from the grills.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Me too but I quickly lost interest again. No offense meant towards owners just not for me.


Me not buying it has a lot to do with my arsehole of a brother in law. I won't wear the same watch brand as he, as I do not want him to say that I copied his "style".


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yes and no... He went for ez.


Can't blame people for taking the easy route, right? I would take the easy root any day of the week.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. Should I?


What did the leper say to the prostitute?

Keep the tip.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


>


All the men in the world feel sorry for him. The wife is not keeping him happy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Weird.. I'm still on page 1 but I could have sworn I was right at 25000 posts last night.


Some got deleted for speed posting?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Besides BT, of course!


And @5959HH


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Dick, let me guess: Her great-great-great-grandfather was Asian, right?


I was staring down the cleavage.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> She wasn't too thin... uh... thirty years ago (!)
> View attachment 15389122


I like how she was horse riding with that suggestive look on her face...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> It says I'm subscribed "VIP". Is that the same thing? I don't see any option to upgrade further.


Yeah, you are a VIP customer of Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't blame people for taking the easy route, right? I would take the easy root any day of the week.


Low-hanging fruit harvest?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All the men in the world feel sorry for him. The wife is not keeping him happy.


Story is she had a fast food named in her honor called the Hillary Clinton Chicken Basket: 2 small breasts, 2 fat thighs, and a bunch of left wings.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Looking good! The "dirty" stitching makes all the difference
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I like dirty...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> And a sissy for not coming back after that love tap.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I know right?

Maybe this pandemic has hit him hard. He should come back here and have his friends give him moral support


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


So you've got exactly what Mario wants?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What did the leper say to the prostitute?
> 
> Keep the tip.


Ah.. okay. Got it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Story is she had a fast food named in her honor called the Hillary Clinton Chicken Basket: 2 small breasts, 2 fat thighs, and a bunch of left wings.


LOL. That is a funny one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That is a funny one


Think Bill had one named the Rod Ham


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Think Bill had one named the Rod Ham


LOL.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, this is Opinions on Omega... what do people think of the new Bond watch (that will be worn in the film)?

Solesman just got one and posted in the Omega subform:








Incoming!!!


It's been no secret that I've built up a desire for the Bond Edition Seamaster Diver 300m. I tried it on for the first time about a month ago and I really liked it in the metal. The all brushed case is beautifully done and gives the watch a really understated look on the wrist. Although its...




www.watchuseek.com





I honestly didn't like the piece when it first came out, especially the broad arrow crow's feet logo and the HEV. Plus, I actually like a date function on a more "tool" like watch (which is why I like the Sub Date / GMT Master II with cyclops) and, of course, the date function on my Submersible.

However, seeing his photos really make this watch shine, imo. It really looks clean. The price, however, is another question all together, especially considering its non-Bond counterparts.

Once the Omega boutique in LA opens, I might have to check this watch out in the metal, just to see it... and the other new (2019) Diver 300s (I've actually yet to see on in the metal).

Sorry in advance for brining us back "on topic"!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, this is Opinions on Omega... what do people think of the new Bond watch (that will be worn in the film)?
> 
> Solesman just got one and posted in the Omega subform:
> 
> ...


Ti is big selling point IMO but I would need a lot more than a standard 30% off. Maybe see if Toppers has one you can see? Think their website said open in some form.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Ti is big selling point IMO but I would need a lot more than a standard 30% off. Maybe see if Toppers has one you can see? Think their website said open in some form.


MSRP is $9200 for Ti strap and $8100 on the NATO. I would hope they'd throw in the NATO if you went for the Ti version.

It's not a limited edition like the Spectre, so I'm sure there would be discounts from 3rd parties or an AD. But if I'm not mistaken, the boutique will not give any discount.

I definitely wouldn't pay MSRP for this watch, but might be inclined if the right price came my way down the road. Just something to keep an eye on.

I have to say, if Omega makes the NATO available, I'd like to pick it up for my Spectre!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, this is Opinions on Omega... what do people think of the new Bond watch (that will be worn in the film)?
> 
> Solesman just got one and posted in the Omega subform:
> 
> ...


Solesman is quietly a Rolex man.... he bought and sold his Sub and then bought back an old 14060M.

^ says a lot about the Opinion on Omega.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> MSRP is $9200 for Ti strap and $8100 on the NATO. I would hope they'd throw in the NATO if you went for the Ti version.
> 
> It's not a limited edition like the Spectre, so I'm sure there would be discounts from 3rd parties or an AD. But if I'm not mistaken, the boutique will not give any discount.
> 
> ...


Don't understand the throw in NATO if Ti version. I've already gone through this possible with Rob. Put it to rest in my mind months ago.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Solesman is quietly a Rolex man.... he bought and sold his Sub and then bought back an old 14060M.
> 
> ^ says a lot about the Opinion on Omega.


I always follow/read his posts on the Omega subforum; he seems to know his stuff and post great content.

The photos he took of his 007 were stellar. Good to hear he's also a Rolex man haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Don't understand the throw in NATO if Ti version. I've already gone through this possible with Rob. Put it to rest in my mind months ago.


That's fair. Maybe I'm biased, since when I purchased my Spectre, it came on the NATO, but the steel bracelet was included in the set (and that was how the set came - one watch, a strap, and a bracelet for one price)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> The new girl is Jennifer Connelly (sp?). Pretty face but a little too thin for my tastes.


She wasn't always too thin...

and this is about the safest pic from that film!! (The Hot Spot)









And I see that I have been soundly beaten to the Hot Spot recommendation...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I always follow/read his posts on the Omega subforum; he seems to know his stuff and post great content.
> 
> The photos he took of his 007 were stellar. Good to hear he's also a Rolex man haha


Yeah, he knows his stuff and he has been on WUS long enough that many here know him. He does have a lot of Omega watches like Higgs as well. I think it is to do with availability and the ADs they have near them. For me, the Omega AD here is much better than the Omega Boutique and that is what clinches the sale most of the time. Can't speak for Rolex as we have two Rolex ADs and a Rolex Boutique for a small population here. All of them got no stock so if you want to buy a watch, you'll walk down the street and buy the next best thing, an Omega.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's fair. Maybe I'm biased, since when I purchased my Spectre, it came on the NATO, but the steel bracelet was included in the set (and that was how the set came - one watch, a strap, and a bracelet for one price)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Understand...this one not that way...guess anything is possible.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think the classic "color #8" is the one to have, though the green one is easier to match with the overall attire.


Number 8 is my favorite, even though its softness makes it vulnerable to scratches. I have two #8 belts, a passport case, and a shell cordovan card case. I've avoided shoes thus far, but I'm always tempted.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So you've got exactly what Mario wants?


Apparently so. It's seems he already has a nice wife and kids.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Solesman is quietly a Rolex man.... he bought and sold his Sub and then bought back an old 14060M.
> 
> ^ says a lot about the Opinion on Omega.


Very true! I used to be an Omega man thru and thru. Now I am definitely an MOR but Omega does turn my crank from time to time.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I always follow/read his posts on the Omega subforum; he seems to know his stuff and post great content.
> 
> The photos he took of his 007 were stellar. Good to hear he's also a Rolex man haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So is he a podiatrist or a heavy foot-fetish guy?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So is he a podiatrist or a heavy foot-fetish guy?


Took me a second to figure out what you were getting at; then I realized his username is solesman, likes soles-man lol. I always read it in my head as sol-es-man. I honestly have no idea 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Took me a second to figure out what you were getting at; then I realized his username is solesman, likes soles-man lol. I always read it in my head as sol-es-man. I honestly have no idea
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also his avatar always has feet in them.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Also his avatar always has feet in them.


Wow... I never even looked at that/made the connection hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Wow... I never even looked at that/made the connection hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I always think of a particular Sam and Dave r&b hit when I see a post of his.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep. I'm very interested in making my own straps. I think Jman has made a couple. Looks like a whole lot of fun.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah in the winter here or in the road I take stuff w me to make them since I get bored easy.
Like knitting for grown men


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah in the winter here or in the road I take stuff w me to make them since I get bored easy.
> Like knitting for grown men


Did you end up buying a real MM? Haven't you got a green one too ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah in the winter here or in the road I take stuff w me to make them since I get bored easy.
> Like knitting for grown men


Tried canvas yet?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Tried canvas yet?


Never tried prob should find an old jacket and give it a go


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Did you end up buying a real MM? Haven't you got a green one too ?


That was before I sold it (insert i am an idiot ) for 1600 bucks w now mark on it ...that was a really dumb move


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I didn't want to get them too in the weeds with affordables so I just recommended having a look at Seiko and Hamilton.


I was going to suggest that upon reading an earlier post. I wore my Hamilton today at a very small masked and distanced outdoor group birthday celebration. I love that dial, even under great magnification, and those hands. This may be heresy, but I'd get rid of my SARB065 before the Hamilton.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> You poor thing


And he's supposedly wearing that Sub with the bezel ripped off.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not insulting OoO brothers; do you find anyone of us being wise?


The world would be in better shape if more people were as wise as monkeys. (And fewer people would have lice.)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Missed the Montana state fair this week. Bummer.


I just had to bail out of the backpacking trip that replaced the cancelled Yellowstone trip (with most of the same crew). There's too much going on at work now. Mrs. BW is happy for me to remain cloistered and to keep putting food in her bowl.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe this pandemic has hit him hard. He should come back here and have his friends give him moral support


@sportura, we're talking to you. Just saying.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Dick, let me guess: Her great-great-great-grandfather was Asian, right?


He bought a pocket watch in 1920.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Completed the 0.05m submersion test today!










Completed successfully, I might add.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> That was before I sold it (insert i am an idiot ) for 1600 bucks w now mark on it ...that was a really dumb move


The original defeats the new ceramics. More charm.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I was going to suggest that upon reading an earlier post. I wore my Hamilton today at a very small masked and distanced outdoor group birthday celebration. I love that dial, even under great magnification, and those hands. This may be heresy, but I'd get rid of my SARB065 before the Hamilton.


there are a few of us that like Hamiltons here


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I just had to bail out of the backpacking trip that replaced the cancelled Yellowstone trip (with most of the same crew). There's too much going on at work now. Mrs. BW is happy for me to remain cloistered and to keep putting food in her bowl.


Will think of you next month ;-)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah in the winter here or in the road I take stuff w me to make them since I get bored easy.
> Like knitting for grown men


Bro those are fantastic. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> True... if you must use a paper clip, this would be the safest bet
> 
> View attachment 15388319


Browsing Tiffany's website now. It's our idea of "high-end," at least as far as MrsBS is concerned. I don't think we can hang with Cartier (or, god forbid, VC&A, or anything fancier than them).

Might get myself an upgrade from the steel Ralph Lauren bracelet we got at the PX.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Very true! I used to be an Omega man thru and thru. Now I am definitely an MOR but Omega does turn my crank from time to time.


Due to the lack of supply of any decent Rolex that I actually want, I am now entertaining the idea of buying a SMP in the 36mm for the missus and a 41mm for myself as matching hers & his watches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Due to the lack of supply of any decent Rolex that I actually want, I am now entertaining the idea of buying a SMP in the 36mm for the missus and a 41mm for myself as matching hers & his watches.


you gonna buy preowned?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So is he a podiatrist or a heavy foot-fetish guy?


Can't remember. He mentioned sometime ago what he does for a living.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you gonna buy preowned?


Nah. Pre-owned doesn't fly with the missus. Besides, I could get them at pretty good discounts here.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Why buy Polywatch when I have a can of Brasso? Five minutes with a small dab of Brasso on a napkin and most of the scratches in the crystal are gone.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah. Pre-owned doesn't fly with the missus. Besides, I could get them at pretty good discounts here.


They don't make a 41mm anymore thus my confusion.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Tried canvas yet?


Yes. I ate a lot of canvas when I was younger. I was floored after taking a lot of punches. Found myself eating canvas....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you gonna buy preowned?


You selling yours?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You selling yours?


Mine has been gone for a while.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> They don't make a 41mm anymore thus my confusion.


Sorry. Should be 42mm - the same one you guys got.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mine has been gone for a while.


Huh? Didn't you just buy one last year?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry. Should be 42mm - the same one you guys got.


I take things literal.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Huh? Didn't you just buy one last year?


yes think was Sept 2019. It left hmm late May 2020.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yes think was Sept 2019. It left hmm late May 2020.


Okay. Didn't realise that you sold it. No wonder it no longer features in the wrist shots. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Didn't realise that you sold it. No wonder it no longer features in the wrist shots. LOL


It left in a bundle deal. The bracelet not being usable by me left me cold eventually.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> This is the car that embodies the genius of Gordon. It's his interpretation of the ultimate super car, and it happens to be my own interpretation of the ideal supercar, even though I never met him. Sadly, for the first time ever, I hate the design of one of his cars, and it had to be this one


There was an interesting line Gordon says in that about how the F1 doesn't look dated which is very true.

I loved his approach to designing the car. Just a pure design that isn't about following all the trends in current supercars.

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> We went to the lake today; wife, son and me. We managed to place ourselves and put some oils on. It was 32C. My son and I went to the water. After a few minutes, a great cloud and storm came. We were quickly back in the car.
> 
> *Unfortunately, I didn't manage to take a picture of my wife getting into the water ... forgive me ?!*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There was an interesting line Gordon says in that about how the F1 doesn't look dated which is very true.
> 
> I loved his approach to designing the car. Just a pure design that isn't about following all the trends in current supercars.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Like the Aston Martin Valkyrie or the Mercedes-AMG One? I dread to think what cars will look like in 50 years' time. Imagine someone from the 1930s time travel to 1980s and 2020s. What will cars look like in 2060?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like the Aston Martin Valkyrie or the Mercedes-AMG One? I dread to think what cars will look like in 50 years' time. Imagine someone from the 1930s time travel to 1980s and 2020s. What will cars look like in 2060?


I won't care


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Pandemic lesson learned:
> All these women wearing masks has confirmed that the mouth is the deal breaker. They are all beautiful until their mouth screws it up. Something I should have known already but this pandemic just keeps on giving.
> 
> Just saw a dime piece take her mask off and become a nickel instantly.
> ...


We're programmed to like symmetry. So wearing sunglasses and a mask increases the probability of greater symmetry.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You made a good choice. Most of the time, we can't tell how the partner will look like in twenty or thirty years after marriage. Looks like Mrs mav aged well.


A look at your future mother-in-law will get you close. First date, check out the mother, and if you're disappointed cut your loses after breakfast 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> A look at your future mother-in-law will get you close. First date, check out the mother, and if you're disappointed cut your loses after breakfast
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Generally true but Mrs BT kept her shape in those many years. MIL did not... bless her passed in 2004.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I won't care


I do, as I may still be alive then.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> A look at your future mother-in-law will get you close. First date, check out the mother, and if you're disappointed cut your loses after breakfast


Ahhh... No one told me that at that time. Didn't meet the family till much later. Too late for me now.....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @sportura is a legend around these parts...


Has he conquered the next frontier, Tik Tok

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Generally true but Mrs BT kept her shape in those many years. MIL did not... bless her passed in 2004.


Good thing is my missus takes after he dad's side. Phew. Dodged a bullet. 😁


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Has he conquered the next frontier, Tik Tok


Until it gets switched it off....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Me not buying it has a lot to do with my arsehole of a brother in law. I won't wear the same watch brand as he, as I do not want him to say that I copied his "style".


That confession helps to explain your Opinions on a Omega 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Are you the one with the steering wheel pic that's gone viral 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, this is Opinions on Omega... what do people think of the new Bond watch (that will be worn in the film)?
> 
> Solesman just got one and posted in the Omega subform:
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing one in the metal, but not really interested in buying another diver. Cost-wise the Bond tax is substantial and it doesn't even have some of the goodies like on the Diver 300 m. But it should give the Speedy competition as a strap monster.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Solesman is quietly a Rolex man.... he bought and sold his Sub and then bought back an old 14060M.
> 
> ^ says a lot about the Opinion on Omega.


He's also got the LE PO which tops the Sub.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


>


Oh yes, you already have the perfect set. Congrats!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> That confession helps to explain your Opinions on a Omega


That would be the Oops - Opinion on Panerai suckers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> He's also got the LE PO which tops the Sub.


The Brits and their Omega....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing one in the metal, but not really interested in buying another diver. Cost-wise the Bond tax is substantial and it doesn't even have some of the goodies like on the Diver 300 m. But it should give the Speedy competition as a strap monster.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Agreed - similar to my thoughts!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Brits and their Omega....
> 
> View attachment 15389965


Hammond has always been a Rolex guy, right. His Seadweller even (kind of) survived the Rimac crash.

If I'm not mistaken, Clarkson is an Omega guy and wears the orange PO frequently, right?

Honestly forget what May likes to wear, but I'd want to guess a more posh or off-brand watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, we believe you....
> 
> Not.


And this is Mrs. Mario and her No. 1 corporate face. This look says: take another photo and you'll earn a peck!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hammond has always been a Rolex guy, right. His Seadweller even (kind of) survived the Rimac crash.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Clarkson is an Omega guy and wears the orange PO frequently, right?
> 
> Honestly forget what May likes to wear, but I'd want to guess a more posh or off-brand watch


I stopped watching the three amigos a long time ago when their program format started to get ridiculous and full of stupid antics. Back to the topic, apparently, James May spots an Omega....









The Watches Worn By Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May Of The Grand Tour | Grand Tour Nation


A look into the amazing watches worn by Clarkson, Hammond and May over their expansive careers. From Omegas to Rolex, here's what they like to wear.




www.grandtournation.com




.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll paste it here.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like the Aston Martin Valkyrie or the Mercedes-AMG One? I dread to think what cars will look like in 50 years' time. Imagine someone from the 1930s time travel to 1980s and 2020s. What will cars look like in 2060?


Probably terrible....

The AMG Aimee isn't too bad although I don't like the rear end. The AM I'm not a fan of

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I stopped watching the three amigos a long time ago when their program format started to get ridiculous and full of stupid antics. Back to the topic, apparently, James May spots an Omega....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May has a ton of watches. My fave is a vintage memovox. Hammond has a 16600 that he uses (or used) a hell of a lot. Clarkson, he was a MoP, now he uses an IWC pilot chrono

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I'll paste it here.


That's a killer piece. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> May has a ton of watches. My fave is a vintage memovox. Hammond has a 16600 that he uses (or used) a hell of a lot. Clarkson, he was a MoP, now he uses an IWC pilot chrono
> 
> Brother of OoO


I like that Clarkson wears the big railmaster. I've looked at those a few times. It's too large and uses a Unitas movement. So realistically you're getting an Omega dial. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> And this is Mrs. Mario and her No. 1 corporate face. This look says: take another photo and you'll earn a peck!


Good for you bro. Mrs. Mario is a fox. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a killer piece.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you. From the forum posts, I noticed that the new Pepsi is a more desirable piece.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> Good for you bro. Mrs. Mario is a fox.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Without it, I would probably be nothing, an ordinary gully collecting bottles ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There was an interesting line Gordon says in that about how the F1 doesn't look dated which is very true.
> 
> I loved his approach to designing the car. Just a pure design that isn't about following all the trends in current supercars.
> 
> Brother of OoO


This for you Bro Gun, as per your request


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Thank you. From the forum posts, I noticed that the new Pepsi is a more desirable piece.


It's normal, the Batman is on the market since 2013, the Pepsi only since 2018, add to it all the hype created around it and all the people that want to grab one at retail and flipp it for profit.

Nevertheless, this is the trio that you MUST HAVE


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> Number 8 is my favorite, even though its softness makes it vulnerable to scratches. I have two #8 belts, a passport case, and a shell cordovan card case. I've avoided shoes thus far, but I'm always tempted.


Yes it's true that Chromexcel scratches quite easily, but at the same time the scratches are easily subdued with a light application of Venetian cream.

What I do is I buy two pairs of Alden Indys skiing other boots, and use one pair for regular wear and the other pair for more "tidy" occasions. 

Which is also why I have 3 Cordovan wallets in the same style but different colors, the color 8 for more "formal" occasions as it's easiest to keep it nice and shiny, and various front pocket wallets and key holders.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's normal, the Batman is on the market since 2013, the Pepsi only since 2018, add to it all the hype created around it and all the people that want to grab one at retail and flipp it for profit.
> 
> Nevertheless, this is the trio that you MUST HAVE
> 
> View attachment 15390134


Nice trio, only one GMT is enough for me. Hence, from your photo Pepsi will be replaced with an undated Sub.

You have almost perfect taste!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

First day of working remotely. I kind of like the "Wall Street in flip-flops" gig. Let's just hope the wife's test come back negative!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry. Should be 42mm - the same one you guys got.


Do they make a 36mm version of the new SMP? Still quartz?

I've thought about getting the small bond SMP quartz for the wife.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Nice trio, only one GMT is enough for me. Hence, from your photo Pepsi will be replaced with an undated Sub.
> 
> You have *almost* perfect taste!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

ithardin said:


> First day of working remotely. I kind of like the "Wall Street in flip-flops" gig. Let's just hope the wife's test come back negative!


Pregnancy test?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Be careful Greta is from Sweden and you know who else is from this country heee ?!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> A look at your future mother-in-law will get you close. First date, check out the mother, and if you're disappointed cut your loses after breakfast
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I needed to hear that 30 years ago...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Has he conquered the next frontier, Tik Tok
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'd pay some money to see @sportura dance like a little teenager! ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Be careful Greta is from Sweden and you know who else is from this country heee ?!


Well, we have Jorgen that is a Swede living in the US, and RJ that is an American living in Sweden. The interesting thing that I noticed is the cultural influence on both of them; RJ drives a Volvo, while Jorgen drives a Corvette and rides a Harley


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> Pregnancy test?


We've had plenty of those. We've been trying to get pregnant.

The Mrs drove a crew to a job in TX last week and a couple of days after getting back she started feeling cruddy, so she took a Covid test last Thursday and we've been on self-imposed exile awaiting the results.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Due to the lack of supply of any decent Rolex that I actually want, I am now entertaining the idea of buying a SMP in the 36mm for the missus and a 41mm for myself as matching hers & his watches.


Lagetha and I have a matching pair of the previous generation SMPc (no wave dial) 41 and 36 mm.

I was going to buy her a Rolex but she insisted that she liked my SMPc and would like a female version of that instead...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's normal, the Batman is on the market since 2013, the Pepsi only since 2018, add to it all the hype created around it and all the people that want to grab one at retail and flipp it for profit.
> 
> Nevertheless, this is the trio that you MUST HAVE
> 
> View attachment 15390134


I had that trio. Pepsi sold.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Nice trio, only one GMT is enough for me. Hence, from your photo Pepsi will be replaced with an undated Sub.
> 
> You have almost perfect taste!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Pregnancy test?


Then I started thinking, "Whose wife?"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Without it, I would probably be nothing, an ordinary gully collecting bottles ...


Aww... so cute. You're just modest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> First day of working remotely. I kind of like the "Wall Street in flip-flops" gig. Let's just hope the wife's test come back negative!


It's been a couple of days. How long does the test results take to come back?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Do they make a 36mm version of the new SMP? Still quartz?
> 
> I've thought about getting the small bond SMP quartz for the wife.


It's an automatic. Last time we looked and the wife seemed interested yet disinterested. I had to read tea leaves to work out if she wanted it or not. I think she always liked an Omega and was angry I refused to buy the last quartz the AD had - that was a few years ago. Trying to make amends.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I needed to hear that 30 years ago...


LOL. Mrs Mui ain't that bad. I recall you had a picture of her sometime back. She was holding the sun shades and you were taking pictures


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd pay some money to see @sportura dance like a little teenager!


Me too. I will contribute $2


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, we have Jorgen that is a Swede living in the US, and RJ that is an American living in Sweden. The interesting thing that I noticed is the cultural influence on both of them; RJ drives a Volvo, while Jorgen drives a Corvette and rides a Harley


So the conclusion is that RJ, an American loves all things Swede and Jorge, a Swede loves all things American (and Australian too)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> First day of working remotely. I kind of like the "Wall Street in flip-flops" gig. Let's just hope the wife's test come back negative!


How's she doing, positive or no?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Thank you. From the forum posts, I noticed that the new Pepsi is a more desirable piece.


Probably because of the history. I prefer the BLNR because its colors are more harmonious.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Be careful Greta is from Sweden and you know who else is from this country heee ?!


He's originally from America tho.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, we have Jorgen that is a Swede living in the US, and RJ that is an American living in Sweden. The interesting thing that I noticed is the cultural influence on both of them; RJ drives a Volvo, while Jorgen drives a Corvette and rides a Harley


#nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Lagetha and I have a matching pair of the previous generation SMPc (no wave dial) 41 and 36 mm.
> 
> I was going to buy her a Rolex but she insisted that she liked my SMPc and would like a female version of that instead...


Umm. That is exactly what I think I want to do. My wife was talking about matching pairs at one time and she took me to the Omega AD. Except that me being a man, am bad at taking hints, decided that we should go to the Rolex shop instead. We bought our own watches but she bought herself a small sized Ball Watch which looked like my Sub. I think I got the hint.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I had that trio. Pepsi sold.


Mate. Can't keep up with you on what you have and what is sold.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's been a couple of days. How long does the test results take to come back?


I have one guy on his tenth day of waiting and another even longer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Mario called PF's three watches "almost perfect" So, is yours the perfect taste?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I have one guy on his tenth day of waiting and another even longer.


Wow! My wife said that results take 48 hours if we need to be tested.

10 days? That's about as long as it takes for symptoms to show. Might as well wait for the 14 day quarantine period and if COVID hits = +ve and if not = cleared.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I like that Clarkson wears the big railmaster. I've looked at those a few times. It's too large and uses a Unitas movement. So realistically you're getting an Omega dial. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not sure what Railmaster you've been looking at but the current version uses the in-house 88xx co-axial movement.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I had that trio. Pepsi sold.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BonyWrists said:


> Probably because of the history. I prefer the BLNR because its colors are more harmonious.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! My wife said that results take 48 hours if we need to be tested.
> 
> 10 days? That's about as long as it takes for symptoms to show. Might as well wait for the 14 day quarantine period and if COVID hits = +ve and if not = cleared.


The guy who's been waiting longer got exposed to the guy who's been waiting 10 day, so there was debate about having him get tested again. The 10-day guy is still not technically a presumptive case, even though he lives with someone who subsequently tested positive. A bunch of people are in voluntary quarantine from this and the tree gets bigger and bushier with every day of test lag. They need to improve the lag to open things up any further.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! My wife said that results take 48 hours if we need to be tested.
> 
> 10 days? That's about as long as it takes for symptoms to show. Might as well wait for the 14 day quarantine period and if COVID hits = +ve and if not = cleared.


Yes and last I heard 10 days about right for self quarantine. That test likely lost anyway.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mate. Can't keep up with you on what you have and what is sold.


No one can


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> The guy who's been waiting longer got exposed to the guy who's been waiting 10 day, so there was debate about having him get tested again. The 10-day guy is still not technically a presumptive case, even though he lives with someone who subsequently tested positive. A bunch of people are in voluntary quarantine from this and the tree gets bigger and bushier with every day of test lag. They need to improve the lag to open things up any further.


Is that normal for NJ? not like that here altho I have not needed a test?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> No one can,
> 
> I did a sophisticated serology testing for COVID in a lab, they sent me the results the next day; clean as a whistle


Yeah but you own your own country.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! My wife said that results take 48 hours if we need to be tested.
> 
> 10 days? That's about as long as it takes for symptoms to show. Might as well wait for the 14 day quarantine period and if COVID hits = +ve and if not = cleared.


I did a sophisticated serology testing for COVID in a lab, they sent me the results the next day; clean as a whistle


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I did a sophisticated serology testing for COVID in a lab, they sent me the results the next day; clean as a whistle


Cool a rare DP


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mario called PF's three watches "almost perfect" So, is yours the perfect taste?


The way it is, yes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> No one can


LOL. I don't have the time to make a spreadsheet to log his incomings, trades and sales.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah but you own your own country.


Exactly. They would have given him 1st priority, straight to the first in the queue


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> I have one guy on his tenth day of waiting and another even longer.


She was told 4 days...which would mean we should know today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly. They would have given him 1st priority, straight to the first in the queue


In fact, I did the test out of curiosity, with all the talks about asymptomatic cases, I wanted to know if I caught it before without knowing, but the test showed the absence of antibodies, old or new


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Is that normal for NJ? not like that here altho I have not needed a test?


Average for NJ lately is 9-10 days. It had been down to about five, but increased again. Quest Diagnostics seems to be the biggest bottleneck.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Yeah, all the places that did a "know by tomorrow" test were booked solid through the middle of this week.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mate. Can't keep up with you on what you have and what is sold.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mario called PF's three watches "almost perfect" So, is yours the perfect taste?


Apparently, based on the criteria as presented, however, I would hesitate to say so given the rest of PF's collection, including the Smurf and his Langes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, I did the test out of curiosity, with all the talks about asymptomatic cases, I wanted to know if I caught it before without knowing, but the test showed the absence of antibodies, old or new


I am happy for you brother. It means that we can meet when this is all over.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Welcome to the club!


Hey, you too. Your watch collection is also a closely guarded secret.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am happy for you brother. It means that we can meet when this is all over.


LOL no it means it's in his future... Unless vaccine works.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Apparently, based on the criteria as presented, however, I would hesitate to say so given the rest of PF's collection, including the Smurf and his Langes.


I think he was waiting for a meteorite too and had mentioned a Daytona back when sporty was talking up his Daytona.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey, you too. Your watch collection is also a closely guarded secret.


I knew there had to be a pot to my kettle.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> LOL no it means it's in his future... Unless vaccine works.


Oh yeah, of course


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm sure most of you guys would not do this but I'm gonna try this pop-of-color combo.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Or is it a bad idea?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Agreed - similar to my thoughts!


That's why, when I ultimately had to make some cuts, I sold my SMP 2254, because already had the 16610. Seems the most redundant set.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Exploring all of the landscaping work we have been doing. That area was filled with weeds and a bunch of forsythia. Cut back the forsythia a lot, cut that bush down to help it grow back, and the got about 1500 pounds of free rock from our neighbor (this rock just exists in our town, and it's gorgeous - it came from their yard under their deck).

Still a lot of work to do. Going to till the area. Then put down weed preventer. Then put down a weed barrier. Then dig out some area for the rocks And THEN do about 3-4 inches of black mulch.

A lot of COVID projects. Also completely redid this table. Was a glossy (but gorgeous hardwood) Ethan Allen table before. All the same stain. I sanded the glossy finish off the tops and the legs and trim. Painted all of the trim an antique white (including inside) after priming with BIN shellac. I love how it came out. Sanded down the edges a bit for a weathered look.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I'll paste it here.


I'm going to be really jealous when you get your Hulk. See how I'm being positive there?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Table:


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's normal, the Batman is on the market since 2013, the Pepsi only since 2018, add to it all the hype created around it and all the people that want to grab one at retail and flipp it for profit.
> 
> Nevertheless, this is the trio that you MUST HAVE
> 
> View attachment 15390134


I really would just be happy with the green!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Or is it a bad idea?


yes.

sorry


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Or is it a bad idea?


I think sporting the Hulk is almost always a good idea


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, we have Jorgen that is a Swede living in the US, and RJ that is an American living in Sweden. The interesting thing that I noticed is the cultural influence on both of them; RJ drives a Volvo, while Jorgen drives a Corvette and rides a Harley


I'm American and drive a Volvo. I like Swedish cars and Swedish chefs!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Generally true but Mrs BT kept her shape in those many years. MIL did not... bless her passed in 2004.


Other 1/2 of the equation is Mrs. BT's father. Did he keep his shape? Sometimes need to look at grandparents too. Genetics ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm sure most of you guys would not do this but I'm gonna try this pop-of-color combo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> She was told 4 days...which would mean we should know today.


Symptomatic? Fever?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, I did the test out of curiosity, with all the talks about asymptomatic cases, I wanted to know if I caught it before without knowing, but the test showed the absence of antibodies, old or new


I think roughly 9/10 asymptomatic people will test negative. Suspect herd immunity threshold already reached in a number of locations.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

By the way, hope everyone is doing well. Been pretty insane around the house lately. Sorry for not stopping by, but I have largely been off of forums altogether for the most part.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm American and drive a Volvo. I like Swedish cars and Swedish chefs!


What, there are Swedish chefs?????


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Or is it a bad idea?


Clashes like the Kermit, at least to my eye.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I think roughly 9/10 asymptomatic people will test negative. *Suspect herd immunity threshold already reached in a number of locations*.


Is that even possible? Don't they assume that both Italy and Spain are nowhere near that? Those would be among the only places I could see where herd immunity would exist right now. The studies coming out in early/mid July seemed to indicate those extremely hard-hit areas were nowhere near herd immunity. Can't imagine much changed in a month.









Spain's coronavirus antibodies study adds evidence against herd immunity


Spain's large-scale study on the coronavirus indicates just 5% of its population has developed antibodies, strengthening evidence that a so-called herd immunity to Covid-19 is "unachievable," the medical journal the Lancet reported on Monday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Clashes like the Kermit, at least to my eye.


 Could look good for Christmas!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

yngrshr said:


> Exploring all of the landscaping work we have been doing. That area was filled with weeds and a bunch of forsythia. Cut back the forsythia a lot, cut that bush down to help it grow back, and the got about 1500 pounds of free rock from our neighbor (this rock just exists in our town, and it's gorgeous - it came from their yard under their deck).
> 
> Still a lot of work to do. Going to till the area. Then put down weed preventer. Then put down a weed barrier. Then dig out some area for the rocks And THEN do about 3-4 inches of black mulch.
> 
> A lot of COVID projects. Also completely redid this table. Was a glossy (but gorgeous hardwood) Ethan Allen table before. All the same stain. I sanded the glossy finish off the tops and the legs and trim. Painted all of the trim an antique white (including inside) after priming with BIN shellac. I love how it came out. Sanded down the edges a bit for a weathered look.


Awesome! Everest strap? If so, great minds think alike, because my Exp1 is on an Everest too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You made a good choice. Most of the time, we can't tell how the partner will look like in twenty or thirty years after marriage. Looks like Mrs mav aged well.


Thanks brother!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Awesome! Everest strap? If so, great minds think alike, because my Exp1 is on an Everest too.


Actually, no. This is the RubberB from my Sub. It fits perfectly and works with EasyLink (since it works with GlideLock). I had to add a single link to the EasyLink since it would be too short, otherwise But it looks great. You'd never know it wasn't made for the Exp1.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Other 1/2 of the equation is Mrs. BT's father. Did he keep his shape? Sometimes need to look at grandparents too. Genetics ...


She did have his face shape.. Does I mean.. Yes he had good genes.. Worked his farm til 74 passed at 92.never smoked or drank. Fought Japanese in wwii. So was not overweight or such. His cousin otherwise known as his wife or Mrs BT mother had plueirsy they called it and some heart valve issues which likely contributed to out of shape.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm American and drive a Volvo. I like Swedish cars and Swedish chefs!


I drove Volvo's for years but switched when my Volvo mechanic on retainer quit and went to work for a Mercedes dealership. Volvo's are quality cars but too much upkeep. Don't miss them.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm sure most of you guys would not do this but I'm gonna try this pop-of-color combo.


If I had one I'd wear it with anything!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> What, there are Swedish chefs?????


They work at ikea.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


>


#NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> yes.
> 
> sorry


The idea was fleeting and was going to switch to my YM, but forgot! And now on the way to work with it. 








Wish me luck.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Symptomatic? Fever?


She hasnt had a fever (and i haven't noticed any symptoms in myself). The Mrs has congestion, aches, & chills.

I think we've actually had more homicides than Covid deaths in Kansas City.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Other 1/2 of the equation is Mrs. BT's father. Did he keep his shape? Sometimes need to look at grandparents too. Genetics ...


Well the gene pool somewhat limited so more like 1/3 since many genes shared.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> She hasnt had a fever (and i haven't noticed any symptoms in myself). The Mrs has congestion, aches, & chills.
> 
> I think we've actually had more homicides than Covid deaths in Kansas City.


59 much smarter... Sounds like flu.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> What, there are Swedish chefs?????


Ok, I've really only known one, but he's pretty awesome.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> She's always been one of my favorites. Actually aging very well and still looks great, but she was near perfection in her prime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are certainly right my friend. Young Jennifer Connelly looked fabulous, I think she went through a period that she was too thin, but more recent photos shows that she's gain some weight back and is looking healthy and good. She's aging well for sure.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I think roughly 9/10 asymptomatic people will test negative. Suspect herd immunity threshold already reached in a number of locations.


But to have the immunity, don't you have to have the antibodies? or can it be achieved based only on the recognition of the virus by the Lymphocyte T with immune response without the intervention of the Lymphocyte B?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Kinda stoked this morning. I called IWC to see if they have a 20mm buckle to fit that green rubber Panerai strap that I got for my Aquatimer and they do! Now I can swap out the Panerai branded buckle for an IWC one so I don't look a complete tool wearing my IWC with a Panerai strap and buckle. Just a partial tool. 😂 

I get excited over the little things these days.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, I did the test out of curiosity, with all the talks about asymptomatic cases, I wanted to know if I caught it before without knowing, but the test showed the absence of antibodies, old or new


You want new antibodies, not old.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> But to have the immunity, don't you have to have the antibodies? or can it be achieved based only on the recognition of the virus by the Lymphocyte T with immune response without the intervention of the Lymphocyte B?


Not necessarily anti-bodies showing up since your body will still remember how to make them for a time. You need to be able to produce them, though. A combo of being able to produce anti-bodies plus a good T-Cell response is really the only way to have immunity.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> But to have the immunity, don't you have to have the antibodies? or can it be achieved based only on the recognition of the virus by the Lymphocyte T with immune response without the intervention of the Lymphocyte B?


Antibodies would be a sign that you've fought it off already (excepting if you've been treated with antibodies from plasma taken from someone who'd already recovered).

What we don't yet know is how long your T cells have "memory" of CV19 and can reproduce antibodies in the future. Would we need another vaccine each year like we do now for influenza, or would we have perpetual immunity like we do for measles?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You want new antibodies, not old.


Almost thought you were rick-rolling us but I clicked it anyway.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

This hurricane season should be scaring the **** out of everyone. This has the potential to be one of the more devastating seasons on record. And combine that with COVID? Sheesh. 

I've already issued a few hurricane guidance bulletins to my clients . . .


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You want new antibodies, not old.


Excellent! Must share


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah in the winter here or in the road I take stuff w me to make them since I get bored easy.
> Like knitting for grown men


Is there anything you CAN'T make JMan?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey, you too. Your watch collection is also a closely guarded secret.


Well, Jman has seen much of my collection but as we all know, Jman has been trusted with much bigger secrets than mine! 😇


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> This hurricane season should be scaring the **** out of everyone. This has the potential to be one of the more devastating seasons on record. And combine that with COVID? Sheesh.
> 
> I've already issued a few hurricane guidance bulletins to my clients . . .


Dam you young people worry too much. In almost 70 years, one thing I've learned (and yes I did some time in disaster recovery) is hurricane predictions aren't worth spit.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not insulting OoO brothers; do you find anyone of us being wise?


They are definitely wiser than us here...at least they wouldn't chase after superficial things like watches or supercars!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Dam you young people worry too much. In almost 70 years, one thing I've learned (and yes I did some time in disaster recovery) is hurricane predictions aren't worth spit.


They are worth quite a bit from the insurance perspective since they are normally pretty accurate from a damage guestimate perspective. My main carriers are all crossing their fingers that this season is one of the few that doesn't match pre-season $$$ predictions.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Pandemic lesson learned:
> All these women wearing masks has confirmed that the mouth is the deal breaker. They are all beautiful until their mouth screws it up. Something I should have known already but this pandemic just keeps on giving.
> 
> Just saw a dime piece take her mask off and become a nickel instantly.
> ...


I usually look at what's below the neck anyways...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The idea was fleeting and was going to switch to my YM, but forgot! And now on the way to work with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May the force be with you, or if you like an early happy St. Patrick's Day greeting 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Also completely redid this table. Was a glossy (but gorgeous hardwood) Ethan Allen table before. All the same stain. I sanded the glossy finish off the tops and the legs and trim. Painted all of the trim an antique white (including inside) after priming with BIN shellac. I love how it came out. Sanded down the edges a bit for a weathered look.


Don't see any table...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Miyota came up last night. How can you hate on the Miyota 9015? I really can't complain.
> 
> Here's mine in 6 positions:


Beat error is too high. Timekeeping would be much better if you could get it down to under 0.3 ms.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Table:


Oops. #nra


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Apparently, based on the criteria as presented, however, I would hesitate to say so given the rest of PF's collection, including the Smurf and his Langes.


Yes, but you I posted the same watches you did, minus your Bluesy, so either Mario had too much German Beer, or he likes you more than me


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Godfrey: my experience is PAM OEM straps have worked best for me. Whenever I've mixed in non-OEM, I've found that high quality custom straps from Greg Stevens Design have looked and worn better than less expensive straps. You get what you pay for.


My father always said you might not get what you paid for, but you'll NEVER get what you didn't pay for...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> By the way, hope everyone is doing well. Been pretty insane around the house lately. Sorry for not stopping by, but I have largely been off of forums altogether for the most part.


Good to see you here! Come by if you have a chance.

Btw, you've missed nothing important. ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's with all this collaboration with comic characters?


Ran out of excuses for limited edition I'm guessing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Table:


If it's newly painted what's with the "patina" on the legs?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm going to be really jealous when you get your Hulk. See how I'm being positive there?


Positively jealous. 

I am always positively jealous when someone has a watch that I really like.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm American and drive a Volvo. I like Swedish cars and Swedish chefs!


Which Swedish cars are these now?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Antibodies would be a sign that you've fought it off already (excepting if you've been treated with antibodies from plasma taken from someone who'd already recovered).
> 
> What we don't yet know is how long your T cells have "memory" of CV19 and can reproduce antibodies in the future. Would we need another vaccine each year like we do now for influenza, or would we have perpetual immunity like we do for measles?


Well since flu shot so dicey let's hope not. I only get those because my daughter insists for gkids. Seems so quaint now. OTH flu tougher on kids.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

That's all I'm trying to catch up with for the night, had a long day. Crapatalk screw up about getting neither. So good night gents.

For you all vintage car fans here


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Oops. #nra


Tapatalk on iOS 14 beta is funky with uploading pictures. Had to go thru Imgur for that pic.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Well since flu shot so dicey let's hope not. I only get those because my daughter insists for gkids. Seems so quaint now. OTH flu tougher on kids.


We'll find out. Not looking forward to the learning process, though.

The good thing is that CV19 doesn't appear to mutate as frequently as influenza does, so there's a chance that they can make a vaccine (whether it's inactivated viruses or RNA spikes) that'll squash it in a year or two. Trying to stay optimistic.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, but you I posted the same watches you did, minus your Bluesy, so either Mario had too much German Beer, or he likes you more than me


Mario was referring to my previous pic of Sub ND, Hulk and BLNR. If you also have the Sub ND (humble watch that it is ), then it's because he likes me better.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> If it's newly painted what's with the "patina" on the legs?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Sanded down a few edges to match the other furniture. Other furniture already has that weathered look. Somehow we lucked out and the paint itself is almost a perfect match for the shade of white (Raymour & Flanigan purchased furniture).

The steps:

Sand down initial finish - 60 grit -> 100 grit -> 140 grit -> 220 grit
3 coats of BIN shellac primer, sanding with 180 grit after each coat
Sand BIN off of all edges (bare wood at this point) so-as sanding thru paint won't be as difficult to achieve for that "weathered" look
Paint with Antique White PPG Acrylic - 3 coats - sanding with 220 grit after each coat
Final sand down with 220 on main areas of white
Sand edges with 60 for a speedy cut
Re-sand edges once more with 220 to smooth out and to also smooth out paint around it
Took a long time to get the look, but the paint is thick as hell on it now and I anticipate it holding up for years. Likely going to apply some water-based Polycrylic over the white (oil-based will amber it) in a month or two after the paint is fully cured and the top is fully cured.

The top is currently going through stages of Arm-R-Seal (first stage applied yesterday - not shown in the picture). Will be sanding it a bit tomorrow morning with some 220 and then giving another coat of the Arm-R-Seal. Repeating that one more time.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Dam you young people worry too much. In almost 70 years, one thing I've learned (and yes I did some time in disaster recovery) is hurricane predictions aren't worth spit.


I remember in Aug 1992, I was going into senior year in HS in Miami. Through the week and into Saturday, the forecasters projected Hurricane Andrew to not hit Miami. Woke up Sunday, red alert, Andrew is coming straight at us and everyone has 6 hours to prepare.

So yeah.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, but you I posted the same watches you did, minus your Bluesy, so either Mario had too much German Beer, or he likes you more than me


I love you all OoO Brothers!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> I remember in Aug 1992, I was going into senior year in HS in Miami. Through the week and into Saturday, the forecasters projected Hurricane Andrew to not hit Miami. Woke up Sunday, red alert, Andrew is coming straight at us and everyone has 6 hours to prepare.
> 
> So yeah.


To be fair, the tracking has gotten _quite_ a bit better since '92. But we can sort of predict the damage pretty accurately at the beginning of the year. So even if a storm misses its mark and hits another area, it's not going to change the damage valuation all THAT much unless its a total miss or something.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I love you all OoO Brothers!
> View attachment 15390556


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Likely going to apply some water-based Polycrylic over the white (oil-based will amber it)


Ahhhh!!! Had to double-check what we used when my wife painted the kitchen cabinets. THANK GOODNESS we used Polycrylic.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Clashing at the office.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> That's all I'm trying to catch up with for the night, had a long day. Crapatalk screw up about getting neither. So good night gents.
> 
> For you all vintage car fans here


Interesting set of coveralls she has there.

And why does she have grease stains on her knees?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Sanded down a few edges to match the other furniture. Other furniture already has that weathered look. Somehow we lucked out and the paint itself is almost a perfect match for the shade of white (Raymour & Flanigan purchased furniture).
> 
> The steps:
> 
> ...


"You can learn anything in this thread."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And why does she have grease stains on her knees?


If you have to ask, you'll never know.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Clashing at the office.


I wish I was colorblind.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I remember in Aug 1992, I was going into senior year in HS in Miami. Through the week and into Saturday, the forecasters projected Hurricane Andrew to not hit Miami. Woke up Sunday, red alert, Andrew is coming straight at us and everyone has 6 hours to prepare.
> 
> So yeah.


Then again, the people in Alabama missed a close one last year...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Beat error is too high. Timekeeping would be much better if you could get it down to under 0.3 ms.


Well it is a Miyota after all


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


>


My favorite movie with a bunch of freaks like My OoO.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> This hurricane season should be scaring the **** out of everyone. This has the potential to be one of the more devastating seasons on record. And combine that with COVID? Sheesh.
> 
> I've already issued a few hurricane guidance bulletins to my clients . . .


Hurricanes always have been a part of my life. You get used to them. You at least get a warning with them. Your safety depends on you. You have time to evac or buckle down. Property damage you have no control over but that's what insurance is for. I actually love hurricanes. Not all the damage of course but being in the middle of that kinda power. It's an exciting feeling as it approaches. I usually sit out on the porch as it comes in until things start blowing around.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Hurricanes always have been a part of my life. You get used to them. You at least get a warning with them. Your safety depends on you. You have time to evac or buckle down. Property damage you have no control over but that's what insurance is for. I actually love hurricanes. Not all the damage of course but being in the middle of that kinda power. It's an exciting feeling as it approaches. I usually sit out on the porch as it comes in until things start blowing around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL

This is how I'm imagining you when a hurricane hits...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Average for NJ lately is 9-10 days. It had been down to about five, but increased again. Quest Diagnostics seems to be the biggest bottleneck.


Godfrey.

He took a second test with a different lab that promised 4-day turnaround. Today is the fourth day.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Quest Diagnostics is a garbage company. Pure garbage. Worst customer support on the planet. Truly awful enterprise that doesn't give a rat's ass about its customers.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Dam you young people worry too much. In almost 70 years, one thing I've learned (and yes I did some time in disaster recovery) is hurricane predictions aren't worth spit.


By the way, the rest of the neighborhood got their power back yesterday afternoon. However, the repair crews accidentally wrecked some phone lines. The people who went six days without power are now going to go six days without Internet access according to the phone company.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> By the way, the rest of the neighborhood got their power back yesterday afternoon. However, the repair crews accidentally wrecked some phone lines. The people who went six days without power are now going to go six days without Internet access according to the phone company.


faaaawwwwkkkkkkk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Clashing at the office.


FIFY:


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> By the way, the rest of the neighborhood got their power back yesterday afternoon. However, the repair crews accidentally wrecked some phone lines. The people who went six days without power are now going to go six days without Internet access according to the phone company.


We had ours knocked out for about an hour yesterday when they were restoring power to the surrounding blocks.

We lucked out. No outage. Everyone around us on other blocks were out 4-ish or more days.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Clashing at the office.





BarracksSi said:


> I wish I was colorblind.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> LOL
> 
> This is how I'm imagining you when a hurricane hits...


When we were kids it was like that. We would sneak out the house to go play hurricane football or just run around in the field behind the house. Mom freaking out because she's not going out there to get you. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Ran out of excuses for limited edition I'm guessing.


I'm not surprised that they would feature Studio Ghibli, at least in a JDM model.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Interesting set of coveralls she has there.
> 
> And why does she have grease stains on her knees?


Use your imagination


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> We had ours knocked out for about an hour yesterday when they were restoring power to the surrounding blocks.
> 
> We lucked out. No outage. Everyone around us on other blocks were out 4-ish or more days.


Which power company do you have? JCP&L is the worst.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Clashing at the office.


I don't think it's taboo, and also probably won't be an issue if you pull the shirt cuff over the watch. A little green sticking out shouldn't be the end of the world, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's sweltering here today...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Something else to add to the heat...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something else to add to the heat...


It looks a bit like a seal ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

You gotta go for a dip in the pool on a day like this.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> She hasnt had a fever (and i haven't noticed any symptoms in myself). The Mrs has congestion, aches, & chills.
> 
> I think we've actually had more homicides than Covid deaths in Kansas City.


Problem is if anything whatsoever feels out of kilter, we immediately think of CV19 but generally something else. Probably just a cold but should know soon one way or the other.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, Jman has seen much of my collection but as we all know, Jman has been trusted with much bigger secrets than mine!


I heard from good authority that JMAN is being vetted for the position of Foreign Secretary for PF's small country he owns. Otherwise I'm sworn to secrecy by both parties involved.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Well it is a Miyota after all


Godfrey.

I was just remembering a while back I was checking the specs on one of my higher end movements, can't remember which (3135 maybe?) and was surprised to see the acceptable tolerances for beat error we're up to .8.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Problem is if anything whatsoever feels out of kilter, we immediately think of CV19 but generally something else. Probably just a cold but should know soon one way or the other.


Right before we started working from home, on one of my last train rides from the city, allergy season was juuuuust starting to kick in and I sneezed. A woman already three rows away from me immediately got up and went to the far end of the car.

I don't blame her at all, but I went and got some allergy meds right away.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> FIFY:
> 
> View attachment 15390634


Can't, won't, wouldn't like!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something else to add to the heat...


I should hope no one would ever call that too skinny!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> It looks a bit like a seal ...


Blasphemy!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Then again, the people in Alabama missed a close one last year...


Fortunately for Alabama they don't have a very large coastline since Florida purloined most of what probably should have been Alabama coastline called the Florida Panhandle.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Hurricanes always have been a part of my life. You get used to them. You at least get a warning with them. Your safety depends on you. You have time to evac or buckle down. Property damage you have no control over but that's what insurance is for. I actually love hurricanes. Not all the damage of course but being in the middle of that kinda power. It's an exciting feeling as it approaches. I usually sit out on the porch as it comes in until things start blowing around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If I lived in NOLA during an approaching hurricane, you'd quickly find me waiting out the storm in Knoxville.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Blasphemy!


My glasses aren't that pink!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> When we were kids it was like that. We would sneak out the house to go play hurricane football or just run around in the field behind the house. Mom freaking out because she's not going out there to get you. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You gotta go for a dip in the pool on a day like this.


Went for a dip in the pool yesterday too but no photos of Mrs Mav in her bikini to share, just my IWC / Panerai wannabe. ?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Exploring all of the landscaping work we have been doing. That area was filled with weeds and a bunch of forsythia. Cut back the forsythia a lot, cut that bush down to help it grow back, and the got about 1500 pounds of free rock from our neighbor (this rock just exists in our town, and it's gorgeous - it came from their yard under their deck).
> 
> Still a lot of work to do. Going to till the area. Then put down weed preventer. Then put down a weed barrier. Then dig out some area for the rocks And THEN do about 3-4 inches of black mulch.
> 
> A lot of COVID projects. Also completely redid this table. Was a glossy (but gorgeous hardwood) Ethan Allen table before. All the same stain. I sanded the glossy finish off the tops and the legs and trim. Painted all of the trim an antique white (including inside) after priming with BIN shellac. I love how it came out. Sanded down the edges a bit for a weathered look.


I've been full on with the backyard makeover myself last few months. Been removing shrubs, trees, digging out root balls, planting new stuff. Horticulture > horology for me lately.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> I've been full on with the backyard makeover myself last few months. Been removing shrubs, trees, digging out root balls, planting new stuff. Horticulture > horology for me lately.


Good to see you back! Hope all is well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Funny thread over in Rolex forum regarding guy who wanted to pay $27,000 for a SS Daytona. Had to respond to your and @mav nefarious plot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is what happens when you get caught with the french fry girl. Or three of them, to be more accurate...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is what happens when you get caught with the french fry girl. Or three of them, to be more accurate...


GF

Is it possible that we've stumbled onto the reason why @sportura hasn't been around? Would explain a lot of things, especially his constant reference to french fry girls...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is _my_ french fry girl.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

So I received a mysterious box from Germany today. I registered my Lange online a few weeks ago and I didn't know they would send me a free gift. It's a polishing cloth with my watch's unique case and movement numbers embossed on it. Pretty cool!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I saw that ALS box and plotzed!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Question for OoO brethren:

Q: any of you owned both an older gen Sumo and a 3rd gen one? Thoughts on the differences?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Haven't worn this one for awhile...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> They are worth quite a bit from the insurance perspective since they are normally pretty accurate from a damage guestimate perspective. My main carriers are all crossing their fingers that this season is one of the few that doesn't match pre-season $$$ predictions.


They rarely match... was in a part of that business from technical side but you got to keep the birds flying


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> We'll find out. Not looking forward to the learning process, though.
> 
> The good thing is that CV19 doesn't appear to mutate as frequently as influenza does, so there's a chance that they can make a vaccine (whether it's inactivated viruses or RNA spikes) that'll squash it in a year or two. Trying to stay optimistic.


I'm with 59. Time will tell (appropriate for watch forum get it)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Then again, the people in Alabama missed a close one last year...


New avatar?... tracking prediction on individuals ones pretty good ...i was referring to the "this season is going to have lots of hurricanes" predicting.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> *Hurricanes always have been a part of my life*. You get used to them. You at least get a warning with them. Your safety depends on you. You have time to evac or buckle down. Property damage you have no control over but that's what insurance is for. I actually love hurricanes. Not all the damage of course but being in the middle of that kinda power. It's an exciting feeling as it approaches. I usually sit out on the porch as it comes in until things start blowing around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Since 1954 ..never moved out of hurricane belt. Biggest difference now is all the humans and developments makes it hard not to be costly. The one last year or year before that just sat on top of us was strange. Be prepared or run is good motto. Has nothing to do tho with yngstr's work predicting. I would drop house insurance but mrs BT won't let me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> LOL
> 
> This is how I'm imagining you when a hurricane hits...


God that's great! can you imagine the WTF when a reporter is told "well it's your turn to get your arse blown all over the street for effect"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> He took a second test with a different lab that promised 4-day turnaround. Today is the fourth day.


yeah write that first baby off. NEXT


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Quest Diagnostics is a garbage company. Pure garbage. Worst customer support on the planet. Truly awful enterprise that doesn't give a rat's ass about its customers.


lol How do you really feel? Don't hold back!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> By the way, the rest of the neighborhood got their power back yesterday afternoon. However, the repair crews accidentally wrecked some phone lines. The people who went six days without power are now going to go six days without Internet access according to the phone company.


Too good... least school not started yet? Power sometimes goes here sometimes not. Since I'm retired, I ignore because I know someone else will care more than I do. Hmmm should have learned that years ago.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's sweltering here today...
> 
> View attachment 15390805


Tell me... cut grass today ..was only 90 I think...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I should hope no one would ever call that too skinny!


TBH I only like the look waist up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> I've been full on with the backyard makeover myself last few months. Been removing shrubs, trees, digging out root balls, planting new stuff. Horticulture > horology for me lately.


dam Merv MIA and that's why???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK I'm hating all my replies... I don't want to be that guy...where's GUN?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

New thread I don't have the balls to start...

A poll on "How many Rolexes do you predict were in the Chicago Magnificent Mile store?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> God that's great! can you imagine the WTF when a reporter is told "well it's your turn to get your arse blown all over the street for effect"


I believe that's called "paying your dues."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Tell me... cut grass today ..was *only 90 I think*...


When guys down south say things like this, I just shake my head...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Haven't worn this one for awhile...
> 
> View attachment 15391047


Didn't even know you had that one. Maybe the best of all of the GMT's.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Tell me... cut grass today ..was only 90 I think...


It's the humidity. Better to hire someone else to cut grass. Life's too short.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> New thread I don't have the balls to start...
> 
> A poll on "How many Rolexes do you predict were in the Chicago Magnificent Mile store?"


Makes my blood boil to think about that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> It's the humidity. Better to hire someone else to cut grass. Life's too short.


You get a Big Like.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You get a Big Like.
> 
> View attachment 15391161


Thanks. Professional grass cutters gotta eat too. I even tip the guys that cut my grass. Last time I did mine I thought I'd have a wheezing heart attack before I was done. I HATE YARDWORK!!!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is what happens when you get caught with the french fry girl. Or three of them, to be more accurate...


It's appalling, even though not very surprising. It's a shameful failure of corporate governance if he really did pay off one or more of them with company stock without detection.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Makes my blood boil to think about that.


And with Kim Foxx as the S.A. you don't have to worry about being prosecuted!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Too good... least school not started yet? Power sometimes goes here sometimes not. Since I'm retired, I ignore because I know someone else will care more than I do. Hmmm should have learned that years ago.


Yeah, school won't start until Labor Day. Our dates are strange because of all the snow days. Public school ended June 18 in most of NJ. A couple years ago it didn't end until June 26.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

If I were a master criminal I would definitely be using these protests/demonstrations/riots to my advantage. I'm reminded of the film "Stander." Stupid scruples always getting in the way!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. Professional grass cutters gotta eat too. I even tip the guys that cut my grass. Last time I did mine I thought I'd have a wheezing heart attack before I was done. I HATE YARDWORK!!!


I can't make myself pay for yardwork. The last quote I got for mowing was $300. It's absurd. It never takes more than an hour and a half to mow with a standard walk-behind mower, and the guys doing the work probably get $20 of it. On the flip side, almost of half of it is steep, so it's hard work and not entirely safe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When guys down south say things like this, I just shake my head...
> 
> View attachment 15391134


HaHa ...better than 96 ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> It's the humidity. Better to hire someone else to cut grass. Life's too short.


Yeah it's a free sauna...I'm too cheap , probably cost me a $100 a week.. plus I would do a better job.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. Professional grass cutters gotta eat too. I even tip the guys that cut my grass. Last time I did mine I thought I'd have a wheezing heart attack before I was done. I HATE YARDWORK!!!


I hate it too... 2 of Mrs BT's cousins have landscape businesses.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> If I were a master criminal I would definitely be using these protests/demonstrations/riots to my advantage. I'm reminded of the film "Stander." Stupid scruples always getting in the way!


Very organized ...all planning done just had to wait for a trigger event.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't make myself pay for yardwork. The last quote I got for mowing was $300. It's absurd. It never takes more than an hour and a half to mow with a standard walk-behind mower, and the guys doing the work probably get $20 of it. On the flip side, almost of half of it is steep, so it's hard work and not entirely safe.


yeah I have about 2 acres around the house.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Just saw a red fox creeping down the fence..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't make myself pay for yardwork. The last quote I got for mowing was $300. It's absurd. It never takes more than an hour and a half to mow with a standard walk-behind mower, and the guys doing the work probably get $20 of it. On the flip side, almost of half of it is steep, so it's hard work and not entirely safe.


For my yard $30/week. Well worth it and then some. My guys are self employed and pay in cash. Better though if I had a zero lot home with a gated community.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I hate it too... 2 of Mrs BT's cousins have landscape businesses.


Why not hire one of Mrs. BT's cousins to cut your grass?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> yeah I have about 2 acres around the house.


Waaaay too much property.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Waaaay too much property.


lol 100s acres but don't have to mow


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Why not hire one of Mrs. BT's cousins to cut your grass?


see above...too cheap


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> For my yard $30/week. Well worth it and then some. My guys are self employed and pay in cash. Better though if I had a zero lot home with a gated community.


Do I remember you live in TX? The sad reality is the closer to the border you are the less expensive it will be. I lived in Laredo for 3 years back in the 2000s. I was paying around $30 I think every 2 weeks for landscaping. And I'd have guys ringing my doorbell all the time offering to do it cheaper to get my business. My guy was an awesome dude so I never switched. When I was living in PA more recently I was paying about $150 every two weeks. And even more for fall leaf cleanups.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> yeah I have about 2 acres around the house.


Mine is only 1/3 acre, which is why $300 is so absurd. I think they just looked at how steep it is and gave a bid guaranteed to be declined.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Do I remember you live in TX? The sad reality is the closer to the border you are the less expensive it will be. I lived in Laredo for 3 years back in the 2000s. I was paying around $30 I think every 2 weeks for landscaping. And I'd have guys ringing my doorbell all the time offering to do it cheaper to get my business. My guy was an awesome dude so I never switched. When I was living in PA more recently I was paying about $150 every two weeks. And even more for fall leaf cleanups.


Yep there's that.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's me looking at you...










Good night y'all!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Here's me looking at you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gnite...cool look!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> yeah I have about 2 acres around the house.


2 acres of lawn, 8 acres of pasture

all needs to be mowed / bush hogged


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> 2 acres of lawn, 8 acres of pasture
> 
> all needs to be mowed / bush hogged


Tractor?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

This is really tasty. Cheers.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I hate it too... 2 of Mrs BT's cousins have landscape businesses.


I hate edging and trimming. Riding back and forth on the old Gravley ZTR jamming to some tunes is quite enjoyable.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> God that's great! can you imagine the WTF when a reporter is told "well it's your turn to get your arse blown all over the street for effect"


Getting blown on the street? Nope, never happened.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Yes it's true that Chromexcel scratches quite easily, but at the same time the scratches are easily subdued with a light application of Venetian cream.
> 
> What I do is I buy two pairs of Alden Indys skiing other boots, and use one pair for regular wear and the other pair for more "tidy" occasions.
> 
> Which is also why I have 3 Cordovan wallets in the same style but different colors, the color 8 for more "formal" occasions as it's easiest to keep it nice and shiny, and various front pocket wallets and key holders.




__
http://instagr.am/p/CDvDn2UhYzz_r_WUL-FVn_IOtojJOjDQd7JrWs0/

Here's my 654 days old natural Shell Cordovan "Fat Herbie". Welcome to the dark side 









And how it looked when new.









And the 4 years old color #8


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> This is really tasty. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does one do with moonshine? Drink it straight up? On the rocks? With mixer?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My Blushark 24mm Natos arrived today.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What does one do with moonshine? Drink it straight up? On the rocks? With mixer?


Take a slug and pass it to the next guy at the campfire.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> My Blushark 24mm Natos arrived today.


Those all look great!! Love a food NATO, and watches like PAM (and many Omega for that matter) seem made for them

I'm thinking of getting a NATO for my Submersible, but I honestly don't know if they even work with the spring bar setup on the Submersible :/

I'm the meantime I'm really, really enjoying the recycled PET nylon that I picked it. It looks great and is so comfortable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Those all look great!! Love a food NATO, and watches like PAM (and many Omega for that matter) seem made for them
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a NATO for my Submersible, but I honestly don't know if they even work with the spring bar setup on the Submersible :/
> 
> ...


How are the springbars on the submersible?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> How are the springbars on the submersible?


It's the "quick release" set up, like so:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's the "quick release" set up, like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see a problem vis-à-vis Natos.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Can't see a problem vis-à-vis Natos.


I would just slide the NATO through the spring bars, right?

Only reason I was thinking it wouldn't fit "right" is that the Omega NATOs use curved spring bars for the NATO and straight spring bars for the bracelet. And curved spring bars won't work on the Submersible's setup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is what happens when you get caught with the french fry girl. Or three of them, to be more accurate...


Sporty?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF
> 
> Is it possible that we've stumbled onto the reason why @sportura hasn't been around? Would explain a lot of things, especially his constant reference to french fry girls...


#nra

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Haven't worn this one for awhile...
> 
> View attachment 15391047


Can't see the date from that angle. The GMT hand looks ok 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> They rarely match... was in a part of that business from technical side but you got to keep the birds flying


They're probably not interested in hindcasting

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> I've been full on with the backyard makeover myself last few months. Been removing shrubs, trees, digging out root balls, planting new stuff. Horticulture > horology for me lately.


My mother lost the diamond in her engagement ring while gardening. Careful with your Rolexes. Or maybe not. Think of the story Rolex could weave decades from now when they find your watch buried deep in the bushes 

A dingo bit it off your arm. Your great-great grandkids show a grainy picture of your stump for effect 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> New thread I don't have the balls to start...
> 
> A poll on "How many Rolexes do you predict were in the Chicago Magnificent Mile store?"


?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't make myself pay for yardwork. The last quote I got for mowing was $300. It's absurd. It never takes more than an hour and a half to mow with a standard walk-behind mower, and the guys doing the work probably get $20 of it. On the flip side, almost of half of it is steep, so it's hard work and not entirely safe.


My old lawnmower is in its last legs (well wheels). Starter cord broke last week and then the gas/throttle wire. Replaced the cord but still not able to find the proper throttle wire and connections. Tried fixing it with bicycle parts - not much success - and ended up just running it with out the deadman's grip.

Feels great to live life on the edge 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Just saw a red fox creeping down the fence..


So more wildlife without scary Bo around.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> This for you Bro Gun, as per your request


Thanks PF, will watch those. It also brought up a bunch of other suggestions which I'll be watching.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's normal, the Batman is on the market since 2013, the Pepsi only since 2018, add to it all the hype created around it and all the people that want to grab one at retail and flipp it for profit.
> 
> Nevertheless, this is the trio that you MUST HAVE
> 
> View attachment 15390134


I'm going for 2 outta 3 ain't bad.

Sigh yes I did just quote Meatloaf

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I had that trio. Pepsi sold.


I had that trip. Sap,with what all you've owned that 'trio' doesn't exactly limit things...

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mate. Can't keep up with you on what you have and what is sold.


NRA

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Cool a rare DP


So proud!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, I did the test out of curiosity, with all the talks about asymptomatic cases, I wanted to know if I caught it before without knowing, but the test showed the absence of antibodies, old or new


Good to hear PF

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Or is it a bad idea?


Go for it. Not my choice of colours but I do like colour

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Clashing at the office.


Sap you need some blue in there to make things clash a bit more ;-)

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey where has Bro,Mary gone to? I don’t think I’ve seen a post of his in a while


Bro of OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey where has Bro,Mary gone to? I don't think I've seen a post of his in a while
> 
> Bro of OoO


Our resident poet is trying to connect with mother nature in search of inspiration; he is doing garden chores


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What does one do with moonshine? Drink it straight up? On the rocks? With mixer?


Some just refrigerate and go straight up. I would do this one on the rocks but I just put it in my lemonade this time. Old Smokey is very smooth and there's lots of flavors. Their Apple Pie is probably the most popular and just delicious.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What does one do with moonshine? Drink it straight up? On the rocks? With mixer?


That flavored stuff you can drink straight, it is usually around 30 proof. I've only seen a few of them up around a normal 80 proof and very few higher than that.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Our resident poet is trying to connect with mother nature in search of inspiration; he is doing garden chores


Okay well glad he's okay!

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I picked it up today. May be?


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> I picked it up today. May be?


A modern classic 
I'm not sure if it's just the angle of the photo but are the minute marks out of step with the 12 o'clock Crown and 'ROLEX' engraving on the rehaut?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I picked it up today. May be?


Looks great

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

A pissy Speedy Tuesday to all










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Right back at ya, Bro RJ


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I would just slide the NATO through the spring bars, right?
> 
> Only reason I was thinking it wouldn't fit "right" is that the Omega NATOs use curved spring bars for the NATO and straight spring bars for the bracelet. And curved spring bars won't work on the Submersible's setup
> 
> ...


I've never heard of curved spring bars for NATO's. I've only ever used the existing springbars.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

adg31 said:


> A modern classic
> I'm not sure if it's just the angle of the photo but are the minute marks out of step with the 12 o'clock Crown and 'ROLEX' engraving on the rehaut?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where exactly. Can you mark?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks great
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Thank you Brother OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


>


That PAM005 might be the best of all the PAM's.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Where exactly. Can you mark?


If it's from an AD I wouldn't worry, or?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Where exactly. Can you mark?


Looks like this -- check where the dotted line goes through the crown etched into the rehaut. Although like @adg31 said, it could look like this just because the pic was taken from an angle to the left.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I picked it up today. May be?


Congratulations, it looks fantastic! come to think of it, I never had a no date SUB, maybe I should get one (happy now?)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

adg31 said:


> A modern classic
> I'm not sure if it's just the angle of the photo but are the minute marks out of step with the 12 o'clock Crown and 'ROLEX' engraving on the rehaut?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mario1971 said:


> Where exactly. Can you mark?





BarracksSi said:


> Looks like this -- check where the dotted line goes through the crown etched into the rehaut. Although like @adg31 said, it could look like this just because the pic was taken from an angle to the left.
> 
> View attachment 15392067


No worries, it's the angle; the camera lense took the picture slightly from the left


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> No worries, it's the angle; the camera lense took the picture slightly from the left


Perhaps there are micrometers of displacement of the crown relative to the axis. But you won't see it with the naked eye.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> If it's from an AD I wouldn't worry, or?


Bought from a friend with a complete set of documents. It still has a full 3-year warranty.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone mention blue?


I will play. These watches blue me away as well.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I picked it up today. May be?


.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Perhaps there are micrometers of displacement of the crown relative to the axis. But you won't see it with the naked eye.


Looks good to me. I think it was just the slight angle of the other shot.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congratulations, it looks fantastic! come to think of it, I never had a no date SUB, maybe I should get one (happy now?)


I don't know why it is so sometimes that when you buy a watch and throw in a relatively clear photo, the search for errors in its execution begins. Until I felt faint ... but I hope everything is fine.
Thanks for the congratulations!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I will play. These watches blue me away as well.
> View attachment 15392153


Nice watches, but wrong place to show off; you won't get the cheers you got on the other subforums by flaunting your watch boxes









None of this here, this place is different from the rest, would you like to try again with a different introduction?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Looks good to me. I think it was just the slight angle of the other shot.


Phew, because I was already slightly boiled.😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice watches, but wrong place to show off; you won't get the cheers you got on the other subforums by flaunting your watch boxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not showing off. just playing like the other member who posted blue dial watches. and also made a pun like the other member as well.

is there a requirement before one can post in this thread? Or is this exclusive to certain people only? The thread popped up and i found the current page engaging so i chimed in. Pun intended again.

i guess you and i started on the wrong foot if you ever thought i was showing off and wanting to get praises. I always thought (as expressed by one other member in another thread) that this is one place where like minded watch lovers can freely share their passion without any fear of being called a show off.

but i am a big boy and i can take both the good and the bad.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice watches, but wrong place to show off; you won't get the cheers you got on the other subforums by flaunting your watch boxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never again!!!🤪


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So in other news, mother Russia announced that they have a COVID vaccine, albeit an untested one, called Sputnik-V. V for vaccine; oh that Putin, he's a clever one. Who wants to go first?! HAHAHA. 😂









Putin says Russia has approved 'world first' Covid-19 vaccine. But questions over its safety remain


Russian President Vladimir Putin announced the approval of a coronavirus vaccine for use on Tuesday, claiming it as a "world first," amid continued concern and unanswered questions over its safety and effectiveness.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> not showing off. just playing like the other member who posted blue dial watches. and also made a pun like the other member as well.
> 
> is there a requirement before one can post in this thread? Or is this exclusive to certain people only? The thread popped up and i found the current page engaging so i chimed in. Pun intended again.
> 
> ...


This thread is special in a certain way, either you blend in or you don't. If you blend in, you'll spend a lot of time here with great guys from different continents that discuss openly every subject without taking themselves too seriously. Only requirements, a thick skin, and a good sense of humor. Stick around and see how it goes


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Phew, because I was already slightly boiled.😅


I've been there too. When I got my Daytona new, from an AD, they gave me the wrong box and the anti-counterfeit symbol etched into the glass at 6 was at 9 instead. Multiple people on social media said that I got a fake due to the box. Eventually got the right box and got the crystal refitted correctly. But I was slightly boiled too, enough where I took the watch to RSC in Beverly Hills to have it verified by asking for a service inspection. It was all fine, phew.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> This thread is special in a certain way, either you blend in or you don't. If you blend in, you'll spend a lot of time here with great guys from different continents that discuss openly every subject without taking themselves too seriously. Only requirements, a thick skin, and a good sense of humor. Stick around and see how it goes


I second that. When I first saw OoO, I said to myself what the hell is this non-sense but I kept coming back like bee to honey. Eventually I started posting too. Great group of guys and girls here, truly and sincerely.

Wait do we have a girl OoO sister here? Don't think so yet but we always have Gal, Alessandra and brother Dick's models...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> So in other news, mother Russia announced that they have a COVID vaccine, albeit an untested one, called Sputnik-V. V for vaccine; oh that Putin, he's a clever one. Who wants to go first?! HAHAHA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll volunteer Putin and Trump. Do I hear a second ?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> not showing off. just playing like the other member who posted blue dial watches. and also made a pun like the other member as well.
> 
> is there a requirement before one can post in this thread? Or is this exclusive to certain people only? The thread popped up and i found the current page engaging so i chimed in. Pun intended again.
> 
> ...


You were holding back, too -- that's only half of your Rolex box, right?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll volunteer Putin and Trump. Do I hear a second ?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> So in other news, mother Russia announced that they have a COVID vaccine, albeit an untested one, called Sputnik-V. V for vaccine; oh that Putin, he's a clever one. Who wants to go first?! HAHAHA. 😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Registered" although it's just starting Phase 3 trials, which a couple other vaccine candidates are also undergoing right now. So it's like he's saying that he's won when the race is still underway.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I second that. When I first saw OoO, I said to myself what the hell is this non-sense but I kept coming back *like a fly to shyt*.


FIFY


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I picked it up today. May be?


Fantastic.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Hope this is not too political,,, not supposed to be


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> FIFY


Trying to be nice to my fellow bros... 😛


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Hope this is not too political,,, not supposed to be
> 
> View attachment 15392280


I think it's going to be Kamala. One of our friends used to be her personal trainer when she was CA state AG.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

ithardin said:


> Fantastic.


Thanks!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I think it's going to be Kamala. One of our friends used to be her personal trainer when she was CA state AG.


Kamala would be pretty cool, but I'd also be satisfied if she remained in the Senate where she can keep grilling people in hearings.

(still a firm believer in maintaining three co-equal branches of government, so I don't consider a move from Senator to VP as an upgrade)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What does one do with moonshine? Drink it straight up? On the rocks? With mixer?


when i was 16, we made PJ


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> So more wildlife without scary Bo around.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


yep


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Kamala would be pretty cool, but I'd also be satisfied if she remained in the Senate where she can keep grilling people in hearings.
> 
> (still a firm believer in maintaining three co-equal branches of government, so I don't consider a move from Senator to VP as an upgrade)


Me either as 3 branches required. Not sure they are considered co-equal as they each have their "assigned" areas. . Still seems racist/gender biased to pick based on race/gender but that's my opinion. Anybody remember what a flop Sarah Palin was as a pick?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll volunteer Putin and Trump. Do I hear a second ?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


As Trump said ...if take vaccine first I will be accused of pushing to the front of the line, if I wait til last, I will be accused of being scared. Very accurate I believe.

Oh my second..nah let Hillary take it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> So in other news, mother Russia announced that they have a COVID vaccine, albeit an untested one, called Sputnik-V. V for vaccine; oh that Putin, he's a clever one. Who wants to go first?! HAHAHA. 😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as it's not from China.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Speedy day, gentlemen










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> ?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The looting night before last.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Me either as 3 branches required. Not sure they are considered co-equal as they each have their "assigned" areas. . Still seems racist/gender biased to pick based on race/gender but that's my opinion. Anybody remember what a flop Sarah Palin was as a pick?


It is, but we live in very strange times. Imagine in any other job interview, if I specified race/gender requirements for a position that any person of any race, man or woman, could hold, I would be sued for discrimination.

And yeah, Palin was a disaster of epic proportions. In totality though, it ended being a small blemish in McCain's otherwise long great career.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Bought from a friend with a complete set of documents. It still has a full 3-year warranty.


I sometimes think mine is a little off also. Not to worry.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> not showing off. just playing like the other member who posted blue dial watches. and also made a pun like the other member as well.
> 
> is there a requirement before one can post in this thread? Or is this exclusive to certain people only? The thread popped up and i found the current page engaging so i chimed in. Pun intended again.
> 
> ...


We don't take kindly to strangers around here. (Southern accent) 

No worries man. Nice watches. Welcome. Stick around and the room will lighten up.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> It is, but we live in very strange times. Imagine in any other job interview, if I specified race/gender requirements for a position that any person of any race, man or woman, could hold, I would be sued for discrimination.
> 
> And yeah, Palin was a disaster of epic proportions. In totality though, it ended being a small blemish in McCain's otherwise long great career.


Yeah I would have been fired.

Was good in the end as it pretty much ended McCain's chances (oops politics).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I don't know why it is so sometimes that when you buy a watch and throw in a relatively clear photo, the search for errors in its execution begins. Until I felt faint ... but I hope everything is fine.
> Thanks for the congratulations!


Congrats...looks good.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> not showing off. just playing like the other member who posted blue dial watches. and also made a pun like the other member as well.
> 
> is there a requirement before one can post in this thread? Or is this exclusive to certain people only? The thread popped up and i found the current page engaging so i chimed in. Pun intended again.
> 
> ...


Then welcome!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I've been there too. When I got my Daytona new, from an AD, they gave me the wrong box and the anti-counterfeit symbol etched into the glass at 6 was at 9 instead. Multiple people on social media said that I got a fake due to the box. Eventually got the right box and got the crystal refitted correctly. But I was slightly boiled too, enough where I took the watch to RSC in Beverly Hills to have it verified by asking for a service inspection. It was all fine, phew.


That was strange, eh?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> We don't take kindly to strangers around here. (Southern accent)


Yesterday, it was hurricane Al. Today's it's the hills have eyes Al. Stay tuned for tomorrow! ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I second that. When I first saw OoO, I said to myself what the hell is this non-sense but I kept coming back like bee to honey. Eventually I started posting too. Great group of guys and girls here, truly and sincerely.
> 
> Wait do we have a girl OoO sister here? Don't think so yet but we always have Gal, Alessandra and brother Dick's models...


If you weren't here, I wouldn't want to tell you of the sister/brother we had for a while.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Caught up...got some gum on my shoe..gotta avoid politics at all cost


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats...looks good.


Thanks! I feel this Sub will be with me for a while.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> I sometimes think mine is a little off also. Not to worry.


Is fine. A good beer will cheer me up quickly.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Thanks! I feel this Sub will be with me for a while.


Had one for a while...foolishly sold it...bought another couple months back.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I picked it up today. May be?


VERY clean!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> VERY clean!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> not showing off. just playing like the other member who posted blue dial watches. and also made a pun like the other member as well.
> 
> is there a requirement before one can post in this thread? Or is this exclusive to certain people only? The thread popped up and i found the current page engaging so i chimed in. Pun intended again.
> 
> ...


As long as you don't mind us bashing your 20 Omegas, you'll do just fine


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I second that. When I first saw OoO, I said to myself what the hell is this non-sense but I kept coming back like bee to honey. Eventually I started posting too. Great group of guys and girls here, truly and sincerely.
> 
> Wait do we have a girl OoO sister here? Don't think so yet but we always have Gal, Alessandra and brother Dick's models...


You're missing something there bro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> You're missing something there bro


No ring? No watch?

Must be single!

(and there's probably some ex-bf out there who's tired of putting up with her shyt  )


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> No ring? No watch?
> 
> Must be single!
> 
> (and there's probably some ex-bf out there who's *tired of putting up with her shyt*  )


The only thing more certain than death and taxes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Wait do we have a girl OoO sister here? Don't think so yet but we always have Gal, Alessandra and brother Dick's models...


Dude, you forgot Tiffany!!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I would just slide the NATO through the spring bars, right?
> 
> Only reason I was thinking it wouldn't fit "right" is that the Omega NATOs use curved spring bars for the NATO and straight spring bars for the bracelet. And curved spring bars won't work on the Submersible's setup
> 
> ...


Just depends on the thickness of the NATO and the distance between your spring bars and the case. If it fits you're good to go. I actually damaged one of my natos a bit putting it on my Sub because it was really tight. With that one I need to place the NATO and then put the spring bar in. But I have other natos that slide through just fine.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And what about Nina?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And the one to rule them all!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Right back at ya, Bro RJ
> 
> View attachment 15392002


Another


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Just depends on the thickness of the NATO and the distance between your spring bars and the case. If it fits you're good to go. I actually damaged one of my natos a bit putting it on my Sub because it was really tight. With that one I need to place the NATO and then put the spring bar in. But I have other natos that slide through just fine.


Makes perfect sense. Might be why Omega uses the curved spring bars?

I'll have a look online and on the Panerai sub-forum and see if others have tried and true NATOs that fit the submersible line!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Thanks! I feel this Sub will be with me for a while.


Yes, mine too. I'm going to wear it and not baby it at all. Though it likely won't take in heavy beatings, it will eventually accumulate character.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Me either as 3 branches required. Not sure they are considered co-equal as they each have their "assigned" areas. . Still seems racist/gender biased to pick based on race/gender but that's my opinion. Anybody remember what a flop Sarah Palin was as a pick?


Getting close to that line here, but I also don't like the ultimatums that were made to Biden. Should pick Warren rather than bow to such threats.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Had one for a while...foolishly sold it...bought another couple months back.


Did you show us yet?


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Perhaps there are micrometers of displacement of the crown relative to the axis. But you won't see it with the naked eye.


That looks good to me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks like this -- check where the dotted line goes through the crown etched into the rehaut. Although like @adg31 said, it could look like this just because the pic was taken from an angle to the left.
> 
> View attachment 15392067


Thanks; by the time I saw the request you'd already clarified what I was meaning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Just depends on the thickness of the NATO and the distance between your spring bars and the case. If it fits you're good to go. I actually damaged one of my natos a bit putting it on my Sub because it was really tight. With that one I need to place the NATO and then put the spring bar in. But I have other natos that slide through just fine.


I still hesitate to use NATOs on regular springbars. For one, they were designed for watches that use fixed strap bars, plus they're easy to cut free from an injured wrist.

The other reason is we get the occasional anecdote on WUS about someone's NATO-equipped watch losing one springbar but being saved by the other one still holding the strap. The _probable cause_ of the lost springbar, though, is likely the strap pulling on it sideways (or the threads catching the springbar's flanges) and taking it out of its lug hole.

I've tried a NATO and didn't like how it wasn't easy to clean and dry out during the summer. Add on the possible drawbacks of using it on normal springbars instead of fixed bars, and I think I'll avoid using it again until I get the correct watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And the one to rule them all!
> 
> View attachment 15392413


I'm happy to take credit for bringing Paulina into OoO way back when.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Me either as 3 branches required. Not sure they are considered co-equal as they each have their "assigned" areas.


The _intent_, at least, is that each one can't do everything without the other two. The Exec branch can only recommend a budget, but it has to be passed by Congress before it can be spent; Congress can pass a law, but it has to be signed by the Exec to go into effect; laws, and the enforcement of them, have to abide by the Constitution or else they'll be struck down by the Supreme Court.

(that's the ELI5 that I gave to my wife years ago)


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> I don't know why it is so sometimes that when you buy a watch and throw in a relatively clear photo, the search for errors in its execution begins. Until I felt faint ... but I hope everything is fine.
> Thanks for the congratulations!


I think sometimes that other members try to help if they spot something when you can still do something about it.
My post wasn't meant to upset - but some time ago there were quite a few posts where people noticed a misalignment and said it was driving them nuts.
I had an opportunity for the same watch as this a few years back from an AD but the rehaut and minute track were misaligned so I walked away knowing that it would bug me long term.
Enjoy your watch - it looks like a good 'un! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> You're missing something there bro


Didn't want to steal your thunder!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I still hesitate to use NATOs on regular springbars. For one, they were designed for watches that use fixed strap bars, plus they're easy to cut free from an injured wrist.
> 
> The other reason is we get the occasional anecdote on WUS about someone's NATO-equipped watch losing one springbar but being saved by the other one still holding the strap. The _probable cause_ of the lost springbar, though, is likely the strap pulling on it and taking it out of its lug hole.
> 
> I've tried a NATO and didn't like how it wasn't easy to clean and dry out during the summer. Add on the possible drawbacks of using it on normal springbars instead of fixed bars, and I think I'll avoid using it again until I get the correct watch.


I think if you're using good quality spring bars, preferably the OEM ones you'll be ok. I like natos and have been using them for years. I love their color options and versatility. Luckily I've never had a spring bar pop off. Watch I probably just jinxed myself!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The _intent_, at least, is that each one can't do everything without the other two. The Exec branch can only recommend a budget, but it has to be passed by Congress before it can be spent; Congress can pass a law, but it has to be signed by the Exec to go into effect; laws, and the enforcement of them, have to abide by the Constitution or else they'll be struck down by the Supreme Court.
> 
> (that's the ELI5 that I gave to my wife years ago)


This is why we have 3 branches.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I still hesitate to use NATOs on regular springbars. For one, they were designed for watches that use fixed strap bars, plus they're easy to cut free from an injured wrist.
> 
> The other reason is we get the occasional anecdote on WUS about someone's NATO-equipped watch losing one springbar but being saved by the other one still holding the strap. The _probable cause_ of the lost springbar, though, is likely the strap pulling on it sideways (or the threads catching the springbar's flanges) and taking it out of its lug hole.
> 
> I've tried a NATO and didn't like how it wasn't easy to clean and dry out during the summer. Add on the possible drawbacks of using it on normal springbars instead of fixed bars, and I think I'll avoid using it again until I get the correct watch.


I have had and do have NATO's on many many watches with regular spring bars and never had a problem.

As for cleaning, toss the strap(s) in one of those mesh bags that women use for laundering their brasseries and toss the whole thing in the washing machine....better still tell the Missus to do it for ya ;-)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

adg31 said:


> I think sometimes that other members try to help if they spot something when you can still do something about it.
> My post wasn't meant to upset - but some time ago there were quite a few posts where people noticed a misalignment and said it was driving them nuts.
> I had an opportunity for the same watch as this a few years back from an AD but the rehaut and minute track were misaligned so I walked away knowing that it would bug me long term.
> Enjoy your watch - it looks like a good 'un!
> ...


I think that if you're looking for imperfections in stuff, you'll bound to find it, especially if you start looking through a loupe.










Like on my SMP, there seems to be a slight misalignment of the 12 o'clock indexes where the right one is slightly higher than the left, at least according to this macro photo. Looking at other photos, even from Omega, it's the same so it's a feature! ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Just depends on the thickness of the NATO and the distance between your spring bars and the case. If it fits you're good to go. I actually damaged one of my natos a bit putting it on my Sub because it was really tight. With that one I need to place the NATO and then put the spring bar in. But I have other natos that slide through just fine.


Yeah the Omega NATOs tend to be thicker than most. I have the curved springbars on mine as well.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> I think that if you're looking for imperfections in stuff, you'll bound to find it, especially if you start looking through a loupe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're messing with the counterfeiters' heads!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

adg31 said:


> I think sometimes that other members try to help if they spot something when you can still do something about it.
> My post wasn't meant to upset - but some time ago there were quite a few posts where people noticed a misalignment and said it was driving them nuts.
> I had an opportunity for the same watch as this a few years back from an AD but the rehaut and minute track were misaligned so I walked away knowing that it would bug me long term.
> Enjoy your watch - it looks like a good 'un!
> ...


Thanks, mate!

My pressure jumped a little, although I know you meant well. Keep it up!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Casual Tuesday! Black tee, jeans, Docs, Nato.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Didn't want to steal your thunder!


All is equal in the brotherhood of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I still hesitate to use NATOs on regular springbars. For one, they were designed for watches that use fixed strap bars, plus they're easy to cut free from an injured wrist.
> 
> The other reason is we get the occasional anecdote on WUS about someone's NATO-equipped watch losing one springbar but being saved by the other one still holding the strap. The _probable cause_ of the lost springbar, though, is likely the strap pulling on it sideways (or the threads catching the springbar's flanges) and taking it out of its lug hole.
> 
> I've tried a NATO and didn't like how it wasn't easy to clean and dry out during the summer. Add on the possible drawbacks of using it on normal springbars instead of fixed bars, and I think I'll avoid using it again until I get the correct watch.


Actually I think we covered this on OoO - Tudor includes two sets of springbars for those models that used to include a NATO as a second strap.

The bracelet uses springbars that are for 22mm and the ones for the NATO strap are longer, 2mm longer to be exact. It's almost impossible to pull out the springbars by the lateral movement is the NATO itself due to the extra compression on the springs.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Casual Tuesday! Black tee, jeans, Docs, Nato.


Docs?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I think we covered this on OoO - Tudor includes two sets of springbars for those models that used to include a NATO as a second strap.
> 
> The bracelet uses springbars that are for 22mm and the ones for the NATO strap are longer, 2mm longer to be exact. It's almost impossible to pull out the springbars by the lateral movement is the NATO itself due to the extra compression on the springs.


Right; and it might also not be an issue on my SKX since it has "shoulderless" springbars (they don't have flanges like most others do, so they're less likely to catch on anything).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Calling it a night gentlemen.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Docs?


Doc Martens.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Calling it a night gentlemen.


chafing waiting to happen....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> chafing waiting to happen....


I can rub some ointment on her.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Thanks, mate!
> 
> My pressure jumped a little, although I know you meant well. Keep it up!


Congratulations @mario1971 on your new Sub. I was busy last two days and did not bother to respond to the 3oo+ posts I missed but I did read them all and gave Likes. For your new "incoming"? A congratulations is in order.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Calling it a night gentlemen.


That's a nice behind.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations @mario1971 on your new Sub. I was busy last two days and did not bother to respond to the 3oo+ posts I missed but I did read them all and gave Likes. For your new "incoming"? A congratulations is in order.


Thanks Dogbert!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I still hesitate to use NATOs on regular springbars. For one, they were designed for watches that use fixed strap bars, plus they're easy to cut free from an injured wrist.
> 
> The other reason is we get the occasional anecdote on WUS about someone's NATO-equipped watch losing one springbar but being saved by the other one still holding the strap. The _probable cause_ of the lost springbar, though, is likely the strap pulling on it sideways (or the threads catching the springbar's flanges) and taking it out of its lug hole.
> 
> I've tried a NATO and didn't like how it wasn't easy to clean and dry out during the summer. Add on the possible drawbacks of using it on normal springbars instead of fixed bars, and I think I'll avoid using it again until I get the correct watch.


If you get a proper watch like a Seiko with lug holes and fat spring bars then I think the risk of a Nato is pretty minimal.

But now is about the time for J71 to pop in and tease us with his milsub conversion!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And I would have forgotten, I tried on a Pama like that today ..


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Tossed her back on the bracelet for the first time since purchase


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I can rub some ointment on her.


I saw it first - that's my job!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you show us yet?


Hmmm


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> If you get a proper watch like a Seiko with lug holes and fat spring bars then I think the risk of a Nato is pretty minimal.
> 
> But now is about the time for J71 to pop in and tease us with his milsub conversion!


J71 is too busy buying Corvettes....


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jorgenl said:


> Tossed her back on the bracelet for the first time since purchase
> 
> View attachment 15392687


And you did well.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I called it...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a51930-d1b7-11ea-8c55-61e7fa5e82ab_story.html


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Hmmm
> View attachment 15392695


Same.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

For something completely different. Will I be more successful by buying such pants? Just no laughs please!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I called it...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a51930-d1b7-11ea-8c55-61e7fa5e82ab_story.html


Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> For something completely different. Will I be more successful by buying such pants? Just no laughs please!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> For something completely different. Will I be more successful by buying such pants? Just no laughs please!


Uhhhhh... 😵


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> For something completely different. Will I be more successful by buying such pants? Just no laughs please!


Well in some places


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> For something completely different. Will I be more successful by buying such pants? Just no laughs please!


The 80s called, they want their pants back!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Well in some places


This is not a:








For that.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Instead of throwing meat, tell me what's wrong!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> I called it...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a51930-d1b7-11ea-8c55-61e7fa5e82ab_story.html


Just as well I poked him this morning, or he would have forgotten... ;-)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Just as well I poked him this morning, or he would have forgotten... ;-)


Kinda like weekend at Bernie's. LOL










In the case of Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, it's unfortunately not too far from the truth.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyways, thanks brother BT for letting a few of us touch lightly, ever so gently, upon some politics and make some jokes.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> They're messing with the counterfeiters' heads!


Imagine if this was purposeful as an anti-counterfeit thing? LOL

BTW, have you guys seen some of the fake Omeeguh's recently? It's scary CLOSE.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Kamala would be pretty cool, but I'd also be satisfied if she remained in the Senate where she can keep grilling people in hearings.
> 
> (still a firm believer in maintaining three co-equal branches of government, so I don't consider a move from Senator to VP as an upgrade)


One of a hundred is not as good as one of one...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


>


What brother Sap said


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Anyways, thanks brother BT for letting a few of us touch lightly, ever so gently, upon some politics and make some jokes.


LOL yw... We have done well... Honestly none of us here should take it too serious anyway.

I'm so fing old... It's only 88 f here today. I walked couple miles, chopped a fallen tree in half., hauled it off, bush axed some weeds... Exhausted my pulse rose to 75. Where has my stamina gone?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Instead of throwing meat, tell me what's wrong!


You mean your new pants? My son had a pair like that.

He was 3 years old.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> As long as it's not from China.


You don't want sheetrock dust in your vaccine?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> You mean your new pants? My son had a pair like that.
> 
> He was 3 years old.


Do you have any old photos from that period?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> You mean your new pants? My son had a pair like that.
> 
> He was 3 years old.


Ouch.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Ouch.


I wanted to spark a discussion through fashion shock. And you're pounding me single sighs.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> For something completely different. Will I be more successful by buying such pants? Just no laughs please!


Not many can pull that off...

And not many women are gonna want to.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

You convinced me. I'll stay with my jeans.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not many can pull that off...
> 
> And not many women are gonna want to.


This guy's pulling it off.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Apparently the wife's Covid test "didn't detect the presence." They never said "negative." ???


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> I wanted to spark a discussion through fashion shock. And you're pounding me single sighs.


Sorry. I was playing.

The bright red leather pants are too much for me. It's the color and material. Being in LA, I'm more of a t-shirt and shorts guy and when going into the office was a thing, it was polos and jeans. I couldn't pull it off. Maybe you can? If it makes you more successful, not sure? Depends on what you do and industry? Might be popular with some females?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Do you have any old photos from that period?


Old? It was only 42 years ago.. I couldn't find my son's pic so I give you myself in red pants circa 1971.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> LOL yw... We have done well... Honestly none of us here should take it too serious anyway.
> 
> I'm so fing old... It's only 88 f here today. I *walked couple miles, chopped a fallen tree in half., hauled it off, bush axed some weeds*... Exhausted my pulse rose to 75. Where has my stamina gone?


Fark!!!

You get a Big Like.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> You convinced me. I'll stay with my jeans.


Dammit that's a nice watch.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Sorry. I was playing.
> 
> The bright red leather pants are too much for me. It's the color and material. Being in LA, I'm more of a t-shirt and shorts guy and when going into the office was a thing, it was polos and jeans. I couldn't pull it off. Maybe you can? If it makes you more successful, not sure? Depends on what you do and industry? Might be popular with some females?


I am sorry too. These red latex pants were a joke to pump up the temperature of the conversation. I seriously work in food wholesale as AD: Coca Cola, Unilever, Nestle, Red Bull and similar concerns.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Apparently the wife's Covid test "didn't detect the presence." They never said "negative." ???


#nra bet 59 responds. Sounds like not CV19.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Apparently the wife's Covid test "didn't detect the presence." They never said "negative." ???


Sounds like Dr. 59 nailed it...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I am sorry too. These red latex pants were a joke to pump up the temperature of the conversation. I seriously work in food wholesale as AD: Coca Cola, Unilever, Nestle, Red Bull and similar concerns.


Hey coke so red and white is good.. I just posted to convince you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sounds like Dr. 59 nailed it...


And I get no credit again...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I am sorry too. These red latex pants were a joke to pump up the temperature of the conversation. I seriously work in food wholesale as AD: Coca Cola, Unilever, Nestle, Red Bull and similar concerns.


Here's another shot to help you


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Red was big in 1971ish


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Dammit that's a nice watch.


If you like it so much, I'll throw some more photos.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> And I get no credit again...


I say that to Mrs. BSF all the time...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I am sorry too. These red latex pants were a joke to pump up the temperature of the conversation. I seriously work in food wholesale as AD: Coca Cola, Unilever, Nestle, Red Bull and similar concerns.


Hey! We've got a unilever plant here in Independence, MO!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Timex Tuesday... Btw 2nd pic was taken 1 handed while pushing the crown... Think on that for old man test.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Once more for emphasis...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Sorry. I was playing.
> 
> The bright red leather pants are too much for me. It's the color and material. Being in LA, I'm more of a t-shirt and shorts guy and when going into the office was a thing, it was polos and jeans. I couldn't pull it off. Maybe you can? If it makes you more successful, not sure? Depends on what you do and industry? Might be popular with some females?


Your outfit yesterday was a winner. Uh I didn't say that did I?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congratulations, it looks fantastic! come to think of it, I never had a no date SUB, maybe I should get one (happy now?)


I don't recall what is in your collection but can say likely good idea to ask your AD to let you have a 114060 SubC if not too late already. I would've held onto mine if I didn't already have a 116600 SD4K. Passed my 114060 to a good friend at my cost but continue to think the SubC is one of the best watches Rolex ever made.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Had 2 nightmares last night. 1st was a possum on Bo's porch. 2nd was I had 5 servers I could not get synced and a milestone was coming.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Had 2 nightmares last night. 1st was a possum on Bo's porch. 2nd was I had 5 servers I could not get synced and a milestone was coming.


Had a nightmare last week that I was back at my old gig trying to get ready for a show - but I couldn't find my locker because EVERYTHING HAD MOVED.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> If you like it so much, I'll throw some more photos.


Those sleeves, tho!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I will play. These watches blue me away as well.
> View attachment 15392153


Nice collection Pongster. Welcome to the dark side AKA SoOoO. We can always use new blood here. We even accept Seiko's here. Basically we only disparage Omega's although most of own at least one Omega. Here's mine.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

this is me in red pants circa 2015.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> not showing off. just playing like the other member who posted blue dial watches. and also made a pun like the other member as well.
> 
> is there a requirement before one can post in this thread? Or is this exclusive to certain people only? The thread popped up and i found the current page engaging so i chimed in. Pun intended again.
> 
> ...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Red was big in 1971ish


Also among Ohio State and Nebraska football fans.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Hmmm
> View attachment 15392695


With that SubC, Explorer I and Timex, what else do you need?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> For something completely different. Will I be more successful by buying such pants? Just no laughs please!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Also among Ohio State and Nebraska football fans.


and NCSU ... pic somewhere in sweatshirt 1970... never mind that was Mrs BT bottomless


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> With that SubC, Explorer I and Timex, what else do you need?


jman special and damasko.... returned something today that came in yesterday

dont you have something coming?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> Apparently the wife's Covid test "didn't detect the presence." They never said "negative." ???


Sounds like COVID19 negative to me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> #nra bet 59 responds. Sounds like not CV19.


#nra


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

My guy's test came back positive. 

One of the guys who was exposed to him has already tested negative. Another had a pending test from a different exposure and now might consider a new test, although his most recent exposure is now 13 days ago. He might just wait another day and be considered timed out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

congrats i went over 25000


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> My guy's test came back positive.
> 
> One of the guys who was exposed to him has already tested negative. Another had a pending test from a different exposure and now might consider a new test, although his most recent exposure is now 13 days ago. He might just wait another day and be considered timed out.


better late than never...how's he doing?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Also among Ohio State and Nebraska football fans.


GO BIG RED

'71 CHAMPS


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> GO BIG RED
> 
> '71 CHAMPS


gf

GAME OF THE CENTURY


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> jman special and damasko.... returned something today that came in yesterday
> 
> dont you have something coming?












Arrived this morning:


















PAM00574. Same model as Kiwi71 bought. Should work well for me as I rarely wear the same watch for more than a couple of days at a time. I still haven't gotten around to changing out the 22/18 Apple Green Alligator strap for one of the other 22/20 OEM Panerai straps or GSD 22/22 straps I currently have. Eventually will likely pass on this PAM to my daughter who might have an appreciation for the green OEM alligator strap, to which I'm not particularly partial.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> gf
> 
> GAME OF THE CENTURY


The punt return. Lyell Bremser's radio call.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't stand it? strap would look good with red pants.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> My guy's test came back positive.
> 
> One of the guys who was exposed to him has already tested negative. Another had a pending test from a different exposure and now might consider a new test, although his most recent exposure is now 13 days ago. He might just wait another day and be considered timed out.


Frick. It just creeps closer and closer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Frick. It just creeps closer and closer.


Thought you were in DC? ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Apparently the wife's Covid test "didn't detect the presence." They never said "negative." ???


That's good enough. In Australia, they only use the words "Positive" and "Non-positive". Apparently it is not politically correct to say "negative". It was explained to me at a pathology test lab once by the lab tech that "non-positive" was more correct because you are testing for a known substance, so it is either positive to that or not positive.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually really like that Apple Green! Although, it definitely cannot be worn with everything

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


I wished I could give you ten Likes. This is the only way it seems.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks nice on you, brother @5959HH


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Thought you were in DC? ;-)


Speaking in terms of "six degrees of Kevin Bacon"-type closer-and-closer. Random people, then past acquaintances, then people in the same office building. Feels like it'll be a cousin or someone like that next.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Once more for emphasis...
> 
> View attachment 15392796


I think I am warming up to the Dallas Cowboys' Cheerleading team.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking in terms of "six degrees of Kevin Bacon"-type closer-and-closer. Random people, then past acquaintances, then people in the same office building. Feels like it'll be a cousin or someone like that next.


Just don't kiss that cousin


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I am warming up to the Dallas Cowboys' Cheerleading team.


Now if you can get them to take a knee....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Once more for emphasis...
> 
> View attachment 15392796


Found a nice one on the internet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Now if you can get them to take a knee....


Umm... some may object to taking the knee so I said a 69 would be acceptable too.....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> The punt return. Lyell Bremser's radio call.


I remember well those years when Nebraska and Oklahoma were football powerhouses. I remember Johnny Rodgers as well.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Your outfit yesterday was a winner. Uh I didn't say that did I?


I think so, I looked like a work out ninja. LOL


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Congrats!

I am glad mine did not come on the green (and I actually love green watches), but I did notice that literally every one on Chrono24 has the green strap. While the Panerai website currently shows it on the brown.

Do you know the story behind that? Was the green before the brown or vice versa? Did you get yours new from an AD?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, congratulations!










And it looks great on the great alligator strap!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I think so, I looked like a work out ninja. LOL


I think you ca replace that avatar with your own picture. You look better that that guy in the avatar.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I just realised that I am 15 posts away from 20,000 posts!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Couldn't stand it? strap would look good with red pants.











Several strap choices. I prefer black or shades of brown on all of my watches. Daughter might like the green alligator; I wouldn't wear it outside the house. Will post more pictures after strap change.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Several strap choices. I prefer black or shades of brown on all of my watches. Daughter might like the green alligator; I wouldn't wear it outside the house. Will post more pictures after strap change.


Alligators are green?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I am warming up to the Dallas Cowboys' Cheerleading team.


The Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders have always been 10/10. It's the football team that has been mediocre ever since Tom Landry and Jimmy Johnson left.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Nice! Congrats!
> 
> I am glad mine did not come on the green (and I actually love green watches), but I did notice that literally every one on Chrono24 has the green strap. While the Panerai website currently shows it on the brown.
> 
> Do you know the story behind that? Was the green before the brown or vice versa? Did you get yours new from an AD?


Yes new from an AD with eight years warranty. For whatever reason the 574's all come with 22/18 straps, but I much prefer 22/20 OEM and/or 22/22 aftermarket. I might also buy the OEM brown buffalo 22/20 strap. Lots of options (except green).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Alligators are green?


Only when Apple Green dye is applied.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> This thread is special in a certain way, either you blend in or you don't. If you blend in, you'll spend a lot of time here with great guys from different continents that discuss openly every subject without taking themselves too seriously. Only requirements, a thick skin, and a good sense of humor. Stick around and see how it goes


i almost immediately replied: if i am not welcome, then no skin off my nose.

then i realized: i have thick skin (and lips and nails and ...) as well as a sense of humour (not sure if good).

so i decided to back read. Whoa. That many pages. I dont think i have the time and the amplitude to find out how a simple question to rolex owners on their opinion on omega metamorphosed into this thread.

so will stick around. Hope i have the necessary frequency to realize and experience the greatness of this thread.

i tend to just jump around every hour across various threads.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> You were holding back, too -- that's only half of your Rolex box, right?


the rest were not germane to the specific matter i was commenting on.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You're missing something there bro


now i am hooked.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i almost immediately replied: if i am not welcome, then no skin off my nose.
> 
> then i realized: i have thick skin (and lips and nails and ...) as well as a sense of humour (not sure if good).
> 
> ...


lol did you go back and look at the father thread?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> We don't take kindly to strangers around here. (Southern accent)
> 
> No worries man. Nice watches. Welcome. Stick around and the room will lighten up.
> 
> ...


wait. Does one need to be part of a chapter? Not sure if there is an OoO chapter in these parts. One of those first commented on the first OoO thread did come from the Philippines.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> lol did you go back and look at the father thread?


just the first page. then i fell asleep. Hehe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> wait. Does one need to be part of a chapter? Not sure if there is an OoO chapter in these parts. One of those first commented on the first OoO thread did come from the Philippines.


was trying to figure that flag out


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i almost immediately replied: if i am not welcome, then no skin off my nose.
> 
> then i realized: i have thick skin (and lips and nails and ...) as well as a sense of humour (not sure if good).
> 
> ...


Nah I think you'll do well over here. Seems like I've seen you on both the Rolex and Seiko forums. There are several of us on OoO that like certain Seiko's and others here that are apathetic.

Anyhow new blood is always welcome here. We are a group of diverse guys that get along, unlike others on a number of other forums and threads. Although we are a sticky on the Rolex & Tudor Forum, on OoO anything goes EXCEPT discussion of politics and religion.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually really like that Apple Green! Although, it definitely cannot be worn with everything
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


there's a concept in home decorating. I forgot exactly. Like a statement piece.

like you can have a coordinated living room set but then there's this chair that doesnt match at all. And that is the standout piece. Makes the room special.

the green strap would be the standout piece of your overall look. 

I personally dont bother with matching my watch to my outfit.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Nah I think you'll do well over here. Seems like I've seen you on both the Rolex and Seiko forums. There are several of us on OoO that like certain Seiko's and others here that are apathetic.
> 
> Anyhow new blood is always welcome here. We are a group of diverse guys that get along, unlike others on a number of other forums and threads. Although we are a sticky on the Rolex & Tudor Forum, on OoO anything goes EXCEPT discussion of politics and religion.


what? We cant discuss politics and religion? Will just have to delete the posts i was about to post.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Nice! Congrats!
> 
> I am glad mine did not come on the green (and I actually love green watches), but I did notice that literally every one on Chrono24 has the green strap. While the Panerai website currently shows it on the brown.
> 
> Do you know the story behind that? Was the green before the brown or vice versa? Did you get yours new from an AD?


there's another thread on digging the green fad. Have not checked it out yet. Just saw the title. Maybe related to that.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you ca replace that avatar with your own picture. You look better that that guy in the avatar.....


Thanks bro Dog! But if I did, I'll no longer be Mav, but Tommy. Maybe close enough though lol


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Now if you can get them to take a knee....


It's gonna be really interesting to see what Jerry Jones does or doesn't do about any of it...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's gonna be really interesting to see what Jerry Jones does or doesn't do about any of it...


 I was talking about cheerleaders....you know take a knee ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> The Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders have always been 10/10. It's the football team that has been mediocre ever since Tom Landry and Jimmy Johnson left.


Poster boy for mediocrity.










And I would say he was much worse than Dave Campo, who had absolutley no talent to work with, since the team was in "salary cap hell."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> wait. Does one need to be part of a chapter? Not sure if there is an OoO chapter in these parts. One of those first commented on the first OoO thread did come from the Philippines.


.... and got banned?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> was trying to figure that flag out


Yeah, Philippines or they call Pinoy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, Philippines or they call Pinoy.


12 to go


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nah I think you'll do well over here. Seems like I've seen you on both the Rolex and Seiko forums. There are several of us on OoO that like certain Seiko's and others here that are apathetic.
> 
> Anyhow new blood is always welcome here. We are a group of diverse guys that get along, unlike others on a number of other forums and threads. Although we are a sticky on the Rolex & Tudor Forum, on OoO anything goes EXCEPT discussion of politics and religion.


Plus he will provide us round the clock entertainment


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Thanks bro Dog! But if I did, I'll no longer be Mav, but Tommy. Maybe close enough though lol


Be true to yourself


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 12 to go


Thanks! I will prepare a nice 20k picture to upload for my 20,000th post.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> i almost immediately replied: if i am not welcome, then no skin off my nose.
> 
> then i realized: i have thick skin (and lips and nails and ...) as well as a sense of humour (not sure if good).
> 
> ...


Welcome and hang around. Great buncha guys here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> there's another thread on digging the green fad. Have not checked it out yet. Just saw the title. Maybe related to that.


Nope Kiwi71 was referring to the 42mm Radiomir 1940 PAM00574 on an Apple  green alligator strap that arrived this morning on a FedEx truck. Really like the watch but not quite able to wrap my mind around the green strap. Fortunately I have several others to rotate in its place, likely tomorrow.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> There are several of us on OoO that *like certain Seiko's* and others here that are apathetic.


For example...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Plus he will provide us round the clock entertainment


Entertaining us is a definitely good thing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For example...
> 
> View attachment 15392984


BSF that picture doesn't really show Tiffany to best advantage. Best you can do?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Plus he will provide us round the clock entertainment


Filling in the world...need South American and African


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got nuthin' today...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> BSF that picture doesn't really show Tiffany to best advantage. Best you can do?


Got yer advantage right here!



















And my fave...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Be true to yourself


I can be Tommy in OoO but dbag Mav outside lol


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Just got back from my 2 mile run and I did it, under 15 min!!! Trying to get back to an under 7 min / mile pace.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Just got back from my 2 mile run and I did it, under 15 min!!! Trying to get back to an under 7 min / mile pace.


mask or no?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got yer advantage right here!
> 
> View attachment 15392991
> 
> ...


I gotta admit the Cowboys cheerleaders are good, possibly the best in the league, but I'm still a 49ers fan!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> mask or no?


Took the mask and wore it when it got crowded, so maybe for 1/4 of it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Took the mask and wore it when it got crowded, so maybe for 1/4 of it?


Factor that into your times....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I remember well those years when Nebraska and Oklahoma were football powerhouses. I remember Johnny Rodgers as well.


Grew up being stymied by that "Sooner Magic." So frustrating when it worked against the Huskers.

Highlight reel of the '71 game with Lyell's radio play-by-play. He was the voice of Husker football for over forty years.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> there's a concept in home decorating. I forgot exactly. Like a statement piece.
> 
> like you can have a coordinated living room set but then there's this chair that doesnt match at all. And that is the standout piece. Makes the room special.
> 
> ...


Okay, you've sold me on the green croc strap and I haven't even tried on a Panerai yet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Took the mask and wore it when it got crowded, so maybe for 1/4 of it?


More importantly, did you wear the VC??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Took the mask and wore it when it got crowded, so maybe for 1/4 of it?


More importantly, did you wear the VC??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, I thought DPs were in the past...

#TWSS.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Grew up being stymied by that "Sooner Magic." So frustrating when it worked against the Huskers.


While Nebraska was in the Big 12, their nemesis was the Texas Longhorns. Huskers on their way to a national championship would meet a mediocre Texas team and lose to the 'Horns. I hated to see the Huskers leave the Big 12 but don't miss the Aggies.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Factor that into your times....


Good looking out..


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More importantly, did you wear the VC??


Nah, wore the Speedy


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> there's a concept in home decorating. I forgot exactly. Like a statement piece.
> 
> like you can have a coordinated living room set but then there's this chair that doesnt match at all. And that is the standout piece. Makes the room special.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Going out to play tennis. Put it on the rubber.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> While Nebraska was in the Big 12, their nemesis was the Texas Longhorns. Huskers on their way to a national championship would meet a mediocre Texas team and lose to the 'Horns. I hated to see the Huskers leave the Big 12 but don't miss the Aggies.


Gotta say that it was fun watching Ndamukong Suh throw Colt McCoy around.

Imagine my surprise when, soon after I moved into my own place in DC, I learned that the local Husker fan club had their home at the bar around the corner. They paid for the satellite TV plan that carried all the games and would take over the place on game days. Felt like a bit of home.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Doc Martens.


I know you meant that...would have thought you're more a Red Wing kind of guy is all.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> For something completely different. Will I be more successful by buying such pants? Just no laughs please!


...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks REALLY good, I even like that strap. Will be a challenge to match with overall attire but the combo looks good nonetheless.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Nope Kiwi71 was referring to the 42mm Radiomir 1940 PAM00574 on an Apple  green alligator strap that arrived this morning on a FedEx truck. Really like the watch but not quite able to wrap my mind around the green strap. Fortunately I have several others to rotate in its place, likely tomorrow.


Yup. i was thinking the green fad thread might have something to with it. My bad for not checking out the thread actually. So it may have nothing to do with it at all. Still have not checked.

but the fascination with green has been there for years especially for rolex i suppose. With the kermit and the hulk and the harrods. But specifically an apple green alligator strap, have no idea. Am not into green anyway.

but that green strap looks just right on that pam.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> the rest were not germane to the specific matter i was commenting on.


The Germans got nothing to do with it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Nope Kiwi71 was referring to the 42mm Radiomir 1940 PAM00574 on an Apple  green alligator strap that arrived this morning on a FedEx truck. Really like the watch but not quite able to wrap my mind around the green strap. Fortunately I have several others to rotate in its place, likely tomorrow.


I am like that green strap actually. If you go monochrome neutral IE predominantly black, gray, tan, that watch and strap would be great.

Usually when I wear the Hulk, I try to keep the clothing colors subdued.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Green alligators and long neck geese, humpy back camels...."


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Green alligators and long neck geese, humpy back camels...."


Oh, I _HATE _that song! Whenever I hear it, I imagine the singer having to perform it 50 years later in a hotel lounge.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> The Germans got nothing to do with it!


isnt hans wildorf german?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Oh, I _HATE _that song! Whenever I hear it, I imagine the singer having to perform it 50 years later in a hotel lounge.


I LOVE that song. Irish Rovers! Don't you love what everyone does when the "humpy back camels" part happens? 

Unicorn Pub, Vancouver - Irish Rovers every weekend. Sadly gone now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> isnt *Hans Wilsdorf* german?


FIFY


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> You convinced me. I'll stay with my jeans.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Filling in the world...need South American and African


I don't think we have come across any active South American or African members on WUS. Most of them are transient like they post once or twice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got nuthin' today...
> 
> View attachment 15392987


Got nothing today and posts a Rolex....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Just got back from my 2 mile run and I did it, under 15 min!!! Trying to get back to an under 7 min / mile pace.


7 mins per mile is still about 15 mins for a two mile run....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, I thought DPs were in the past...
> 
> #TWSS.


Double posts are still possible


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Common sense prevailed


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Big10 and Pac12 cancelled 2020 seasons. Big12 to proceed. Waiting on SEC and ACC.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big congrats 59  You are right, that apple green strap should go; I just sent you this 22/20, it's in the mail, it should arrive with the pants Mario is sending you


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Nice! Congrats!
> 
> I am glad mine did not come on the green (and I actually love green watches), but I did notice that literally every one on Chrono24 has the green strap. While the Panerai website currently shows it on the brown.
> 
> Do you know the story behind that? Was the green before the brown or vice versa? Did you get yours new from an AD?





kiwi71 said:


> Nice! Congrats!
> 
> I am glad mine did not come on the green (and I actually love green watches), but I did notice that literally every one on Chrono24 has the green strap. While the Panerai website currently shows it on the brown.
> 
> Do you know the story behind that? Was the green before the brown or vice versa? Did you get yours new from an AD?


It was green then brown


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Big10 and Pac12 cancelled 2020 seasons. Big12 to proceed. Waiting on SEC and ACC.


Saw this. Have a feeling this season is going to be a bust (as maybe it should be). Very conflicted and thankful, especially at times like this, that I was able to make it to every ND game (except for the game against VT when we went 4-8 and missed a bowl... in 2016) while I was in law school 

I know ND is playing in the ACC this year, but I have a feeling we'll be canceled. The season won't be the same without the Stanford and USC game (me being from SoCal) anyways!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> J71 is too busy buying Corvettes....


More likely keeping up with the maintenance. What watch to wear when changing the oil?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> For something completely different. Will I be more successful by buying such pants? Just no laughs please!


Success is relative...

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I am like that green strap actually. If you go monochrome neutral IE predominantly black, gray, tan, that watch and strap would be great.
> 
> Usually when I wear the Hulk, I try to keep the clothing colors subdued.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> LOL yw... We have done well... Honestly none of us here should take it too serious anyway.
> 
> I'm so fing old... It's only 88 f here today. I walked couple miles, chopped a fallen tree in half., hauled it off, bush axed some weeds... Exhausted my pulse rose to 75. Where has my stamina gone?


Don't you mean, Where have all the flowers gone? Gone to BSF every(dang)one ...

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This is my 19,999th post on Watch U Seek.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You mean your new pants? My son had a pair like that.
> 
> He was 3 years old.


Even on a three year old I'd question the parents sanity. Poor kid might be affected for life. Where's Social Services when you most need them 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

... and, this is my 20,000th post on Watch U Seek.

Screen shot for eternity.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> For something completely different. Will I be more successful by buying such pants? Just no laughs please!


Think of it this way. What Rolex would go with those pants. Nuff said 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> If you like it so much, I'll throw some more photos.


The watch is nice, but you're giving PF and Sapp a run for their money on the shirts. Well done.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! The watch is great. And the strap? Like red pants, you can always give the younger ones ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... and, this is my 20,000th post on Watch U Seek.
> 
> Screen shot for eternity.
> 
> View attachment 15393274


Now you are immortal* and forever associated with that image.

*Brought to you by your internet provider that archives anything and everything somewhere on the clouds.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> i almost immediately replied: if i am not welcome, then no skin off my nose.
> 
> then i realized: i have thick skin (and lips and nails and ...) as well as a sense of humour (not sure if good).
> 
> ...


Welcome to the dark side then! OoO is the Hotel California of WUS, once you check in, you can never leave

First order of business, Dauments: what you did by posting your Rolexes here is called a Daument (we do have our own lexicon); we Daument the others, but nobody Dauments us. Also, for the Dauments to yield max firepower, you never expose your collection, especially the heavy hitters, those are only to be used in large scale conflicts.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Saw this. Have a feeling this season is going to be a bust (as maybe it should be). Very conflicted and thankful, especially at times like this, that I was able to make it to every ND game (except for the game against VT when we went 4-8 and missed a bowl... in 2016) while I was in law school
> 
> I know ND is playing in the ACC this year, but I have a feeling we'll be canceled. The season won't be the same without the Stanford and USC game (me being from SoCal) anyways!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


free for all conference realignment just for this year would have been feasible if not for the TV rights.

but unless they do a bubble like the NBA/MLS/NHL, i think better to cancel for the safety of the athletes.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... and, this is my 20,000th post on Watch U Seek.
> 
> Screen shot for eternity.
> 
> View attachment 15393274


Now you are eternal and everlasting!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> free for all conference realignment just for this year would have been feasible if not for the TV rights.
> 
> but unless they do a bubble like the NBA/MLS/NHL, i think better to cancel for the safety of the athletes.


Agreed

NBA and NHL seem to be handling it quite well. Can't comment on MLS, but I hear Europe's soccer conferences are doing well.

MLB not so much...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch head. Congrats on the watch head.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Nice! Congrats!
> 
> I am glad mine did not come on the green (and I actually love green watches), but I did notice that literally every one on Chrono24 has the green strap. While the Panerai website currently shows it on the brown.
> 
> Do you know the story behind that? Was the green before the brown or vice versa? Did you get yours new from an AD?


My guess is supply and demand. Too little demand, too much supply. They should at least sent two straps.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i almost immediately replied: if i am not welcome, then no skin off my nose.
> 
> then i realized: i have thick skin (and lips and nails and ...) as well as a sense of humour (not sure if good).
> 
> ...


Many of us leave the reservation at times but are always drawn back to the light.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yes new from an AD with eight years warranty. For whatever reason the 574's all come with 22/18 straps, but I much prefer 22/20 OEM and/or 22/22 aftermarket. I might also buy the OEM brown buffalo 22/20 strap. Lots of options (except green).


Who did you have to ... to get the 70-year warranty?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Now you are immortal* and forever associated with that image.
> 
> *Brought to you by your internet provider that archives anything and everything somewhere on the clouds.


You're right. When I did a Google search for Dogbert_is_fat, guess what I got?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> there's a concept in home decorating. I forgot exactly. Like a statement piece.
> 
> like you can have a coordinated living room set but then there's this chair that doesnt match at all. And that is the standout piece. Makes the room special.
> 
> ...


You're going to get along with Sapp 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Welcome to the dark side then! OoO is the Hotel California of WUS, once you check in, you can never leave
> 
> First order of business, Dauments: what you did by posting your Rolexes here is called a Daument (we do have our own lexicon); we Daument the others, but nobody Dauments us. Also, for the Dauments to yield max firepower, you never expose your collection, especially the heavy hitters, those are only to be used in large scale conflicts.


For the benefit of our new member elect @Pongster , the definition of Daument;

*daument, (verb, noun)

(verb)*. To daument, daumenting, daumented.
The act of ignoring specific criteria or requirements, and providing inappropriate or unsuitable suggestions instead. In particular using the opportunity to "humble brag". Then disparage the original selection criteria to defend themselves.

Usage: "He totally daumented that thread requesting a quartz woman's 3 hander watch with day date and numerals by suggesting a Daytona an including a photo of his."

*(Noun)*. daument.
A person who dauments, or engages in the act of daument(ing).

Usage: "The guy who suggested a Daytona, and included a photo of his in that thread requesting a quartz woman's 3 hander watch with day date and numerals, was such a daument."

(Historical).
Common internet term.

First known use by Dogbert Is Fat (WUS, Nov 14,2019)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Now you are eternal and everlasting!


Thank you sir. Nothing to be proud of, just means that I am a loser, do not sleep and spend all my time on the internet.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> I gotta admit the Cowboys cheerleaders are good, possibly the best in the league, but I'm still a 49ers fan!


Competition is always good. Keep it up Mav and BSF 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


#nra 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That looks REALLY good, I even like that strap. Will be a challenge to match with overall attire but the combo looks good nonetheless.


Sh1t that's freaking scary

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sh1t that's freaking scary
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank you sir. Nothing to be proud of, just means that I am a loser, do not sleep and spend all my time on the internet.


As you say. We're all losers here. OoO steals the best moments from our lives.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Little spam in the morning.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Little spam in the morning.


You made a good buy Mario, that watch looks brand new


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nope Kiwi71 was referring to the 42mm Radiomir 1940 PAM00574 on an Apple  green alligator strap that arrived this morning on a FedEx truck. Really like the watch but not quite able to wrap my mind around the green strap. Fortunately I have several others to rotate in its place, likely tomorrow.


Bro!!!! Congrats! Great piece. I'm with you on the green strap but the watch is awesome. Such a comfortable and great looking watch. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> As you say. We're all losers here. OoO steals the best moments from our lives.


No, you're not a loser as you only got 600+ posts since you joined a little over 6 months ago. I do 600 posts in two weeks!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Little spam in the morning.


Nice watch. I think you have good tastes in watches (and cars too)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You made a good buy Mario, that watch looks brand new


 I think his friend never wore the watch....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I know ND is playing in the ACC this year, but I have a feeling we'll be canceled. The season won't be the same without the Stanford and Cal game anyways!


FIFY.

Go Bears!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


>


You get 2 likes for the Google Gif!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> You made a good buy Mario, that watch looks brand new


Because it was actually not worn at all. I couldn't wait in line any longer ...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, you're not a loser as you only got 600+ posts since you joined a little over 6 months ago. I do 600 posts in two weeks!


This is already a disease. What does your doctor say about this?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice watch. I think you have good tastes in watches (and cars too)


That everything is black? But thank you anyway!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think his friend never wore the watch....


My friend has a lot of watches. About ten Rolexes. For this Pamy, Tudors, AP and some Omega.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Yesterday he wanted to sell me the AP 15400. Unfortunately for me, it is too shiny and as if too big for my arm - at least this is my impression when I wear 40mm Rolexes.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> I picked it up today. May be?


Nice work! Two more to go then ;-)

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> I will play. These watches blue me away as well.
> View attachment 15392153


No one here really gives a sh.t

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice watches, but wrong place to show off; you won't get the cheers you got on the other subforums by flaunting your watch boxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NRA

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> This thread is special in a certain way, either you blend in or you don't. If you blend in, you'll spend a lot of time here with great guys from different continents that discuss openly every subject without taking themselves too seriously. Only requirements, a thick skin, and a good sense of humor. Stick around and see how it goes


This! There's a way to fit into OoO. Popping in with random posts will get you points. Popping in with a random post about watches will not

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> As long as you don't mind us bashing your 20 Omegas, you'll do just fine


I think I'd rather try Putin's vaccine than have 20 omegas. Sh.t I'd probably try rather than own 2 omegas

Bro of OoO


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> More likely keeping up with the maintenance. What watch to wear when changing the oil?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Tool watch?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> This is why we have 3 branches.


Common man why would you gif from the prequels?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Casual Tuesday! Black tee, jeans, Docs, Nato.


You're a lesbian?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> And I would have forgotten, I tried on a Pama like that today ..


That's nice although I'm not a fan of dates on Pams

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> J71 is too busy buying Corvettes....


Did get get another one (apart from the c3 and c7)?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> For something completely different. Will I be more successful by buying such pants? Just no laughs please!


If you wear them in green Rolex ADs with sell you an SS Daytona

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> For something completely different. Will I be more successful by buying such pants? Just no laughs please!


Also why doesn't your belt match your shoes?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not many can pull that off...
> 
> And not many women are gonna want to.


Hahahahaha brilliant call.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> You convinced me. I'll stay with my jeans.


You have a BLNR as well? Like one of the proper ones not the crappy jubilee bracelet ones?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> This guy's pulling it off.


Whether you consent or not

Bro of OoO


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did get get another one (apart from the c3 and c7)?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Yep a C6 Z06


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Had 2 nightmares last night. 1st was a possum on Bo's porch. 2nd was I had 5 servers I could not get synced and a milestone was coming.


But you woke up and still snagged that milestone right?

Bro of OoO


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You're a lesbian?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Classic!!!!!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> congrats i went over 25000


Nice work BT!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice!

I quote like PF's red strap on his watch. Distressed cognac/tan would look great on your watch.

Bro of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Common man why would you gif from the prequels?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Because Natalie Portman is hot?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> there's a concept in home decorating. I forgot exactly. Like a statement piece.
> 
> like you can have a coordinated living room set but then there's this chair that doesnt match at all. And that is the standout piece. Makes the room special.
> 
> ...


Now,this would have been a great first OoO post!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> I can be Tommy in OoO but dbag Mav outside lol


Should do that

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, I thought DPs were in the past...
> 
> #TWSS.


It sucks. I haven't had a DP in ages 

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I am like that green strap actually. If you go monochrome neutral IE predominantly black, gray, tan, that watch and strap would be great.
> 
> Usually when I wear the Hulk, I try to keep the clothing colors subdued.


Like your current striped shirt?

Bro of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think his friend never wore the watch....


or his friend's Japanese GF helped with the polishing


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... and, this is my 20,000th post on Watch U Seek.
> 
> Screen shot for eternity.
> 
> View attachment 15393274


Nice work!

20k posts in two years!

Bro of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Tool watch?


I've managed to get oil over many watches but not sure I would try it with a vintage Rolex or Omega for that matter.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're right. When I did a Google search for Dogbert_is_fat, guess what I got?
> 
> View attachment 15393306


Do a search for omega opinions and see what comes up

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're right. When I did a Google search for Dogbert_is_fat, guess what I got?
> 
> View attachment 15393306


What you need to do is be the first hot for Dogbert. Now THAT would be an achievement

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> As you say. We're all losers here. OoO steals the best moments from our lives.


Why do you think I went away for a month

Now Like PF said about Hotel California. And I'm supposed to be doing housework ATM

Bro of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Do a search for omega opinions and see what comes up
> 
> Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> This is already a disease. What does your doctor say about this?


Addiction, and it's a disorder

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Yesterday he wanted to sell me the AP 15400. Unfortunately for me, it is too shiny and as if too big for my arm - at least this is my impression when I wear 40mm Rolexes.


5 straight posts. You're really starting to fit in

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Yep a C6 Z06


Nice work Jmod!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because Natalie Portman is hot?


Yeah that's reason enough

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 5 straight posts. You're really starting to fit in
> 
> Bro of OoO


Godfrey

And Before you ask, the record is 144 which is held by Tooth. Prior to that it was 86 by me and before that Merv on 74.

I encourage you not to chase Toothy's record

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Caught up. Time to do that vacuuming 


Bro of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I just got the happy news. My son got into the best high school in the Greater Poland Voivodeship. For this reason, we get in the car and go with the whole family for a few days to celebrate by the Baltic Sea.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It sucks. I haven't had a DP in ages
> 
> Bro of OoO


TWSS 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I just got the happy news. My son got into the best high school in the Greater Poland Voivodeship. For this reason, we get in the car and go with the whole family for a few days to celebrate by the Baltic Sea.


That's good news indeed!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Not much new news but an interesting summary nonetheless

https://www.bobswatches.com/luxury-...sLmNvbSIsICJrbF9jb21wYW55X2lkIjogIk1WQXVVViJ9


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think I'd rather try Putin's vaccine than have 20 omegas. Sh.t I'd probably try rather than own 2 omegas
> 
> Bro of OoO


I don't care where it's from, I stay away from first batches of anything.
Tudor Back Bay GMT date issue ring any bells?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because Natalie Portman is hot?


Yep


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> or his friend's Japanese GF helped with the polishing


And I thought they only polished knobs not watches...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> This is already a disease. What does your doctor say about this?


He says I need rehab. Go away to a small island with no internet


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He says I need rehab. Go away to a small island with no internet


No internet?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You're a lesbian?
> 
> Bro of OoO


LOL. That's stereotyping


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not much new news but an interesting summary nonetheless
> 
> https://www.bobswatches.com/luxury-...sLmNvbSIsICJrbF9jb21wYW55X2lkIjogIk1WQXVVViJ9


Well...

No news under the sun eh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did get get another one (apart from the c3 and c7)?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Okay, he was just busy then...

I wonder who is doing the moderating here 

Is it free for all time?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Waiting for dinner so I'm bored...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It sucks. I haven't had a DP in ages
> 
> Bro of OoO


You need more practice?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> or his friend's Japanese GF helped with the polishing


Hahaha...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, he was just busy then...
> 
> I wonder who is doing the moderating here
> 
> Is it free for all time?


I thought this is a self censored thread?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice work!
> 
> 20k posts in two years!
> 
> Bro of OoO


I know right? What a loser.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know right? What a loser.


Thought we already established that we're all losers here?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What you need to do is be the first hot for Dogbert. Now THAT would be an achievement
> 
> Bro of OoO


Nah, if I typed just dogbert, then all the Scott Adams Dilbert comic strips will come up.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Waiting for dinner so I'm bored...


Yep, definitely bored. No plans whatsoever.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Why do you think I went away for a month
> 
> Now Like PF said about Hotel California. And I'm supposed to be doing housework ATM
> 
> Bro of OoO


F that housework.

Don't you have man servants to do that for ya? You're Man of Rolex after all.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> F that housework.
> 
> Don't you have man servants to do that for ya? You're Man of Rolex after all.


Does one house maid count?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> View attachment 15393421


I think I know why so many people signed up to WIS lately and we've been seeing more new comers....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Addiction, and it's a disorder
> 
> Bro of OoO


Really?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Where's everyone?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 5 straight posts. You're really starting to fit in
> 
> Bro of OoO


I think he can be full member


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice work Jmod!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Well, at least tag him properly yeah?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And Before you ask, the record is 144 which is held by Tooth. Prior to that it was 86 by me and before that Merv on 74.
> 
> ...


I encourage to chase no records please. Thank you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Caught up. Time to do that vacuuming
> 
> Bro of OoO


I think you missed a spot....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I just got the happy news. My son got into the best high school in the Greater Poland Voivodeship. For this reason, we get in the car and go with the whole family for a few days to celebrate by the Baltic Sea.


Excellent news! Congratulations. I can see a bright future ahead for him already.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I just got the happy news. My son got into the best high school in the Greater Poland Voivodeship. For this reason, we get in the car and go with the whole family for a few days to celebrate by the Baltic Sea.


Wait, don't forget to bring camera and show us some wrist shots with your new Submariner. Mrs mario in the background is a bonus too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Dogbert_is_fat did we just break the "no run" rule?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's good news indeed!


I am liking this new platform as it allows us to put gifs easily.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am liking this new platform as it allows us to put gifs easily.


I'm on Crapatalk so it's always been a non-issue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not much new news but an interesting summary nonetheless
> 
> https://www.bobswatches.com/luxury-...sLmNvbSIsICJrbF9jb21wYW55X2lkIjogIk1WQXVVViJ9


Thanks for sharing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I don't care where it's from, I stay away from first batches of anything.
> Tudor Back Bay GMT date issue ring any bells?


Damn. That arse of a watch movement is still acting up after nearly three years now. I feel the pain of owners complaining about the date jump in that thread. I think people will be sweating on their brows when the warranty runs out. Fact that it happens so frequently just points to it being a design issue.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And dinner's ready.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yep


Any woman is hot


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> And I thought they only polished knobs not watches...


Yes...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> No internet?


Who needs the internet?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Waiting for dinner so I'm bored...


Go help Mrs Mui and dinner will be served sooner.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I thought this is a self censored thread?


It is self censored.

Free for all within the rules of WIS and sometimes we walk on the line


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Thought we already established that we're all losers here?


Yes...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Damn. That arse of a watch movement is still acting up after nearly three years now. I feel the pain of owners complaining about the date jump in that thread. I think people will be sweating on their brows when the warranty runs out. Fact that it happens so frequently just points to it being a design issue.


It is ridiculous that they cannot fix that issue after so many years. This is Rolex/Tudor we are talking about here, not some micro brands.

Can you imagine if they still cannot fix that issue in 3 years, and they have to further extend the warranty to 7/8 years? Nuts.

I was seriously tempted when it came out. I mean, let's face it, I'm not going to get a BLRO from my AD and that was clear as day from the get go. The Back Bay GMT would have been a nice substitute.

I thank the gods that I didn't fall into that rabbit hole.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Does one house maid count?


No, I hope you not calling Mrs Mui the housemaid....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Damn


Dinner?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> @Dogbert_is_fat did we just break the "no run" rule?


No, was that a run? I was catching up after two days of Dry OoO. Must come back and post


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, I hope you not calling Mrs Mui the housemaid....


She doesn't do any housework.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> And dinner's ready.


Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Dinner?


And I'm going


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It is ridiculous that they cannot fix that issue after so many years. This is Rolex/Tudor we are talking about here, not some micro brands.
> 
> Can you imagine if they still cannot fix that issue in 3 years, and they have to further extend the warranty to 7/8 years? Nuts.
> 
> ...


They can't. The issue cannot be fixed as it is a design issue so it will manifest itself after a while. The only way it can be solved is for them to re-design the date wheel movement.

I suspect that there is a general reluctance to redesign the date wheel complication as it might mean a whole redesign of the movement which is costly.

It might have been easier if they just took the old Rolex movement design and copy it for Tudor. In that way, they reduce R&D cost but yet still have the robust of a tried and tested design.

I can't see how Tudor can weasel their way out of the GMT date problem. Somebody is sleeping there I can tell you that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> She doesn't do any housework.


Poor you....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is my 19,999th post on Watch U Seek.


Why does it say 20,900 under your avatar?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Agreed
> 
> NBA and NHL seem to be handling it quite well. Can't comment on MLS, but I hear Europe's soccer conferences are doing well.
> 
> ...


PBR doing fine. Fans attending spread out. No kneeling either.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Why does it say 20,900 under your avatar?


Because it always shows the latest total and we all know how prolific Dog is...

That said, my screen shows 20,037, so good question.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've managed to get oil over many watches but not sure I would try it with a vintage Rolex or Omega for that matter.


I take my watches off before my Nuru massages!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> I just got the happy news. My son got into the best high school in the Greater Poland Voivodeship. For this reason, we get in the car and go with the whole family for a few days to celebrate by the Baltic Sea.


Great to hear!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He says I need rehab. Go away to a small island with no internet


Well you do live on an island

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, he was just busy then...
> 
> I wonder who is doing the moderating here
> 
> Is it free for all time?


Well we more or less moepderate ourselves here. Bit like the brotherhood of submariner homages guys. Or is that the Seiko guys?

There's one thread that's a bit like ours. Just not as frequent in their posting

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know right? What a loser.


You sure are!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Thought we already established that we're all losers here?


We sure are!

We just fight over whom is the biggest loser. We currently all have arguments for this. Some more than others

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, if I typed just dogbert, then all the Scott Adams Dilbert comic strips will come up.


I know. I'm suggesting you beat that guy

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really?


Yeah by diagnosis most diagnosable mental health issues are disorders, not disease

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Damn


This is not a 59

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he can be full member


He just needs to slag off omegas a bit more

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I encourage to chase no records please. Thank you.


Hahahahaha says the guy who's after sticky 

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for sharing


Hahaha I haven't seen one of these for quite some time

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They can't. The issue cannot be fixed as it is a design issue so it will manifest itself after a while. The only way it can be solved is for them to re-design the date wheel movement.
> 
> I suspect that there is a general reluctance to redesign the date wheel complication as it might mean a whole redesign of the movement which is costly.
> 
> ...


This is the kind of post that needs to be put into a Tudor fan boi thread.

... then brag about how Rolex doesn't have these issues because you're not getting the discount version

Bro of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This! There's a way to fit into OoO. Popping in with random posts will get you points. Popping in with a random post about watches will not
> 
> Bro of OoO


i honestly dont get it. maybe time will tell and i will learn the culture of this thread. Or maybe my IQ or aptitude just doesnt qualify.

i sort of understand what daumenting means. But i honestly thought my post was on topic to the posts I was replying to (pics of blue rolexes and a pun on blue).

well, let's see. Just been a days.

so learned Godfrey a while back. Daumenting earlier today. Now i have to ask, what does NRA mean? It's not the gun group i suppose?

just happy to be a random popper. Eventually a pOoOpper.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think I'd rather try Putin's vaccine than have 20 omegas. Sh.t I'd probably try rather than own 2 omegas
> 
> Bro of OoO


our president volunteered for the clinical trials of putin's vaccine.

he is also reportedly a watch fanatic. like putin.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because Natalie Portman is hot?


i agree. My hollywood crush.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> PBR doing fine. Fans attending spread out. No kneeling either.


I take my kneeling whenever I can get it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I take my kneeling whenever I can get it.
> 
> View attachment 15393646


something about this thread that keeps me coming back. Cant quite put my finger on it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


>


That combination contrasts nicely but doesn't clash. Matching is unnecessary but contrasting is; clashing is not.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Poor you....


Why I have a housemaid.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is the kind of post that needs to be put into a Tudor fan boi thread.
> 
> ... then brag about how Rolex doesn't have these issues because you're not getting the discount version
> 
> Bro of OoO


Hmmm... might be a good idea for a social experiment thread although it's not much of an experiment since the results will predictably be...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Who did you have to ... to get the 70-year warranty?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Like JLC, Panerai offers a nice warranty extension if you register online. Goes from 2 to 8 years.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is not a 59
> 
> Bro of OoO


I Prefer


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I take my kneeling whenever I can get it.
> 
> View attachment 15393646


Photoshop fail!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Agreed
> 
> NBA and NHL seem to be handling it quite well. Can't comment on MLS, but I hear Europe's soccer conferences are doing well.
> 
> ...


Weird considering baseball has the least "contact" of all those sports. Maybe it's all the spitting they do?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't think we have come across any active South American or African members on WUS. Most of them are transient like they post once or twice.


even in my watch buying, i rarely come across south american and african sellers. I have bought a number of times from asian, australian, european and north american sellers. I think i bought one or two from a south american seller. I almost bought from an african seller but got a better price for the same watch from a european seller. I have never met a seller from antarctica.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Why does it say 20,900 under your avatar?


Because there is a system error from the time before the migration into this platform where I lost close to a thousand posts. The posts on my profile is that much more than what you see on the figure that appears on the left column at each posts. I can't explain exactly ow that happened


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

That's some next level shyt!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Weird considering baseball has the least "contact" of all those sports. Maybe it's all the spitting they do?


The spitting. The high fives. And even the occasional brawls.

but i think what's worse is the behavior off field. They dont stick to their hotel rooms but socialize instead. I guess human nature. Like nba players who leave the bubble. They tend to socially mingle.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because it always shows the latest total and we all know how prolific Dog is...
> 
> That said, my screen shows 20,037, so good question.
> 
> View attachment 15393586


System error.

My profile page shows that I am nearly 21,000 already as Bro BT said


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well you do live on an island
> 
> Bro of OoO


That is true


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Think of it this way. What Rolex would go with those pants. Nuff said
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


a double red?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We sure are!
> 
> We just fight over whom is the biggest loser. We currently all have arguments for this. Some more than others
> 
> Bro of OoO


The biggest loser sounds like a TV program


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahahaha says the guy who's after sticky
> 
> Bro of OoO


Wait... You are after Sticky's record of 61,000


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha I haven't seen one of these for quite some time
> 
> Bro of OoO


That was well timed


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big congrats 59  You are right, that apple green strap should go; I just sent you this 22/20, it's in the mail, it should arrive with the pants Mario is sending you
> 
> View attachment 15393258



















I decided to take off the 22/18 Apple Green alligator and go with a 22/20 OEM black alligator. The PAM00574 probably fits me more or less the same that Big Al's PAM00572 fits his ham fisted appendage.

Since it has a P.1000 three-day manually winding movement, I'm currently timing it over three days to see how it runs without winding it until it runs down. After almost 24 hours it's ~+3 seconds.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is the kind of post that needs to be put into a Tudor fan boi thread.
> 
> ... then brag about how Rolex doesn't have these issues because you're not getting the discount version
> 
> Bro of OoO


That will cause the thread to self destruct


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sh1t that's freaking scary
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Reminds me a little of this guy. He does some amazing "video" magic.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> More likely keeping up with the maintenance. What watch to wear when changing the oil?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Only wear an Omega when changing the oil or engaging in any other grunge task.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Oh, I _HATE _that song! Whenever I hear it, I imagine the singer having to perform it 50 years later in a hotel lounge.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Why I have a housemaid.


Noice


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, you're not a loser as you only got 600+ posts since you joined a little over 6 months ago. I do 600 posts in two weeks!


However, the many of your posts are short and succinct, often one sentence. I wonder if there was a metric for total number of words posted what that list would look like


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... and, this is my 20,000th post on Watch U Seek.
> 
> Screen shot for eternity.
> 
> View attachment 15393274











Congratulations!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Just got back from my 2 mile run and I did it, under 15 min!!! Trying to get back to an under 7 min / mile pace.


Cool! I think I squeezed in close to 21 minutes on my last 3-mile PFT run. Fastest time in my fifteen years, and retired a few months later. Had to leave on a high note.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> However, the many of your posts are short and succinct, often one sentence. I wonder if there was a metric for total number of words posted what that list would look like


Well, I would be way ahead of Sticky. All my posts outside of OoO are long winded and structured into paragraphs with introduction, main body, recommendations and conclusion. Yeah, far too long for the people of OoO as the good people of OoO - Captains of Industry - only want the cliff notes and short, succinct messages.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks bro 59. Community page one is the next target


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Welcome to the dark side then! OoO is the Hotel California of WUS, once you check in, you can never leave
> 
> First order of business, Dauments: what you did by posting your Rolexes here is called a Daument (we do have our own lexicon); we Daument the others, but nobody Dauments us. Also, for the Dauments to yield max firepower, you never expose your collection, especially the heavy hitters, those are only to be used in large scale conflicts.


Another OoO term is the Godfrey named in honor of a WUS member who kept quoting his own posts in his own thread to keep his thread at the top of the queue. So anytime you @Pongster quote your own post, you must first preface it "Godfrey:" as a preamble.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Noice


That's not a housemaid...not intended to be used as one anyways


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> free for all conference realignment just for this year would have been feasible if not for the TV rights.
> 
> *but unless they do a bubble like the NBA/MLS/NHL, i think better to cancel for the safety of the athletes.*


Agreed, and I don't think it's feasible with rosters of a hundred kids. MLB couldn't even get it right.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> My guess is supply and demand. Too little demand, too much supply. They should at least sent two straps.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Fortunately I have several other straps. The green alligator strap is already consigned to the PAM box.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> This is already a disease. What does *your doctor *say about this?


He's a moderator here


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Common man why would you gif from the prequels?
> 
> Bro of OoO


But that's where Lucas got all political and gave us gifs like that. Part of why they weren't the best movies. I can't think of anything in IV-VI that would have fit. The prequels also gave us Palpatine's:










And Padme's:










That said, I'm still a die hard fan and watch all of them. My son loves Episode III, but I still cover his eyes in certain parts like when Dooku gets his head removed and when Anakin burns.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Who did you have to ... to get the 70-year warranty?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I registered the 574 on the Panerai website to extend the warranty to 2028. If service should ever be needed, I drop off the watch at the Panerai Boutique in Dallas and they send it to the Panerai Service Center that is also in the DFW metroplex. The Rolex Service Center is also in Dallas but I can drop off any watch in person at the Rolex building in downtown Dallas.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because Natalie Portman is hot?


Very true, thank you. And very flexible.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> FIFY





Pongster said:


> i honestly dont get it. maybe time will tell and i will learn the culture of this thread. Or maybe my IQ or aptitude just doesnt qualify.
> 
> i sort of understand what daumenting means. But i honestly thought my post was on topic to the posts I was replying to (pics of blue rolexes and a pun on blue).
> 
> well, let's se Now i have to ask, what does NRA mean? It's not the gun group i





Pongster said:


> i honestly dont get it. maybe time will tell and i will learn the culture of this thread. Or maybe my IQ or aptitude just doesnt qualify.
> 
> i sort of understand what daumenting means. But i honestly thought my post was on topic to the posts I was replying to (pics of blue rolexes and a pun on blue).
> 
> ...


NRA: never read ahead. With sometimes hundreds of posts between logins you often reply to comments that already have had the same/similar comments to. So, never read ahead


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Caught up. Time to do that vacuuming
> 
> Bro of OoO


That sucks... 2 ez


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You're a lesbian?
> 
> Bro of OoO



Like I always say, if I was a woman, I'd be a lesbian.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> @Dogbert_is_fat did we just break the "no run" rule?


Fake. The old dude is of the generation who normally wore Speedos.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> This is already a disease. What does your doctor say about this?


Incurable/Terminal


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I take my watches off before my Nuru massages!


New thread:

"Which watch should I wear for nuru massages?"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Like your current striped shirt?
> 
> Bro of OoO


I said that was a mistake!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> so learned Godfrey a while back. Daumenting earlier today. Now i have to ask, what does NRA mean? It's not the gun group i suppose?


NRA = Never Read Ahead


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> or his friend's Japanese GF helped with the polishing


She rubbed it on her face?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Damn


Well I was sleeping when you posted this, and still catching up now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@Pongster See:


ithardin said:


> NRA: never read ahead. With sometimes hundreds of posts between logins you often reply to comments that already have had the same/similar comments to. So, never read ahead


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i honestly dont get it. maybe time will tell and i will learn the culture of this thread. Or maybe my IQ or aptitude just doesnt qualify.
> 
> i sort of understand what daumenting means. But i honestly thought my post was on topic to the posts I was replying to (pics of blue rolexes and a pun on blue).
> 
> ...


There's a weird culture to this thread and one that doesn't really have a topic. Randoms popping into it posting stuff about watches, or worse still an opinion about omega, isn't the way to win over those who post in here. It's also a thread that the words 'never assume' ring true.

Stick around and you'll see whether or not you like it. Depending on what you like it's a bit love or hate thread, and for the most part love or hate regulars (there's probably two or three regulars who I can't imagine people not liking)

NRA = Never read ahead. Basically post something then realise that someone else has said it before.

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Damn


Rare lull on OoO. Very rare. I'm still in the process of reading >200 posts to catch up this morning.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> our president volunteered for the clinical trials of putin's vaccine.
> 
> he is also reportedly a watch fanatic. like putin.


Where are you located?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> That combination contrasts nicely but doesn't clash. Matching is unnecessary but contrasting is; clashing is not.


I don't think that clashes. I just think it's really bright.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Hmmm... might be a good idea for a social experiment thread although it's not much of an experiment since the results will predictably be...


No doubt. Even the ones with a faulty watch will be part of the mob. Have you done a click bait thread recently?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> I take my watches off before my Nuru massages!


What's a Nuru massage, @jason10mm ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> It is ridiculous that they cannot fix that issue after so many years. This is Rolex/Tudor we are talking about here, not some micro brands.
> 
> Can you imagine if they still cannot fix that issue in 3 years, and they have to further extend the warranty to 7/8 years? Nuts.
> 
> ...


Yep no doubt the GMT is the leper in the Tudor lineup. Would've been a nice travel watch.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahahaha says the guy who's after sticky
> 
> Bro of OoO


He's trying to save him from that life.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The biggest loser sounds like a terrible TV program


FIFY

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait... You are after Sticky's record of 61,000


Would be nice but probably not going to happen. Not unless we hit lockdown again and work stops.

Man OoO all day. What a life!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That was well timed


Need to use a wear it in good health soon

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Bro of OoO


He is Filipino and he's talking about Dutarte


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Only wear an Omega when changing the oil or engaging in any other grunge task.


I wouldn't want to get any Omega on my oil

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i honestly dont get it. maybe time will tell and i will learn the culture of this thread. Or maybe my IQ or aptitude just doesnt qualify.
> 
> i sort of understand what daumenting means. But i honestly thought my post was on topic to the posts I was replying to (pics of blue rolexes and a pun on blue).
> 
> ...


Never Read Ahead


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> However, the many of your posts are short and succinct, often one sentence. I wonder if there was a metric for total number of words posted what that list would look like


Sure

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Congratulations!!


Is that the Frosties tiger?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> the good people of OoO - Captains of Industry - only want the cliff notes and short, succinct messages.


FIFY

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yep no doubt the GMT is the leper in the Tudor lineup. Would've been a nice travel watch.


..... not.

I think I have fallen out of love with Tudors of late. The incessant Black Bay releases and the the fiasco of the GMT just takes the shine off the brand for me.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks bro 59. Community page one is the next target


You will be welcomed to a better life when you get there

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Is that the Frosties tiger?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Does look like it eh?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Another OoO term is the Godfrey named in honor of a WUS member who kept quoting his own posts in his own thread to keep his thread at the top of the queue. So anytime you @Pongster quote your own post, you must first preface it "Godfrey:" as a preamble.


He's a nice guy too. My favourite was when he came here and thought it was hilarious we have a move named after him

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I decided to take off the 22/18 Apple Green alligator and go with a 22/20 OEM black alligator. The PAM00574 probably fits me more or less the same that Big Al's PAM00572 fits his ham fisted appendage.
> 
> Since it has a P.1000 three-day manually winding movement, I'm currently timing it over three days to see how it runs without winding it until it runs down. After almost 24 hours it's ~+3 seconds.


Now that's better. Looks great!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i honestly dont get it. maybe time will tell and i will learn the culture of this thread. Or maybe my IQ or aptitude just doesnt qualify.
> 
> i sort of understand what daumenting means. But i honestly thought my post was on topic to the posts I was replying to (pics of blue rolexes and a pun on blue).
> 
> ...


Another OoO nomenclature. NRA = #neverreadahead that illustrates someone else had already answered the question that you should have already known had you read ahead before answering.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> FIFY
> 
> Bro of OoO


Believe me, I have not watched one minute of the biggest loser in all the seasons they've had.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Would be nice but probably not going to happen. Not unless we hit lockdown again and work stops.
> 
> Man OoO all day. What a life!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Gotta make a living...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, I would be way ahead of Sticky. All my posts outside of OoO are long winded and structured into paragraphs with introduction, main body, recommendations and conclusion. Yeah, far too long for the people of OoO as the good people of OoO - Captains of Industry - only want the cliff notes and short, succinct messages.


You lost me at Sticky...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> FIFY
> 
> Bro of OoO


You better go sleep mate. It's past 1am over there. I think I need to call it a night....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Like JLC, Panerai offers a nice warranty extension if you register online. Goes from 2 to 8 years.


#neverreadahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He's a nice guy too. My favourite was when he came here and thought it was hilarious we have a move named after him
> 
> Bro of OoO


Yeah. Like how we summoned him.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> You lost me at Sticky...


@kiwi71, Sticky is the all time number one poster on WUS with over 61,000 posts. He is neck and neck with me on "Top Contributor of the month"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> But that's where Lucas got all political and gave us gifs like that. Part of why they weren't the best movies. I can't think of anything in IV-VI that would have fit. The prequels also gave us Paplatine's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is true


Small island at that.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> NRA: never read ahead. With sometimes hundreds of posts between logins you often reply to comments that already have had the same/similar comments to. So, never read ahead


NRA

Awesome! I wanted to NRA my NRA.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Why I have a housemaid.


Have you already shown us pics of your housemaid?

If no, show us!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He is Filipino and he's talking about Dutarte


Ah right. I missed the part of his location

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Good night gents.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ..... not.
> 
> I think I have fallen out of love with Tudors of late. The incessant Black Bay releases and the the fiasco of the GMT just takes the shine off the brand for me.


I think I was jack of the BB after the black one

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Believe me, I have not watched one minute of the biggest loser in all the seasons they've had.


We couldn't be friends if you had

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You better go sleep mate. It's past 1am over there. I think I need to call it a night....


Can't sleep. Doesn't help that I have to be up by 6 tomorrow I'll be off shortly

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Bro of OoO


Godfrey. Not sure if this gif worked?

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> What's a Nuru massage, Jason?








LMGTFY - Let Me Google That For You


For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than to Google it for themselves.




lmgtfy.com


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good night gents.


X2 I'm off as well

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @kiwi71, Sticky is the all time number one poster on WUS with over 61,000 posts. He is neck and neck with me on "Top Contributor of the month"


I know that. It was a joke. You wrote a slightly longer post than usual and I was joking that I was done/bored/lost by the end of the first sentence.

If you gotta explain it, I guess it ain't funny. I'll try harder!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I said that was a mistake!


There are no mistakes...it was a "statement piece." The statement might have been "look at me! I'm a peppermint booger!" But it was still a statement


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> More likely keeping up with the maintenance. What watch to wear when changing the oil?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That's a Hamilton job for me. Mine has just the right number of dings for that kind of work.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ..... not.
> 
> I think I have fallen out of love with Tudors of late. The incessant Black Bay releases and the the fiasco of the GMT just takes the shine off the brand for me.











I just asked her if there might be a Tudor in my future? She said NO.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey. Not sure if this gif worked?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Nope


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Welcome to the dark side then! OoO is the Hotel California of WUS, once you check in, you can never leave
> 
> First order of business, Dauments: what you did by posting your Rolexes here is called a Daument (we do have our own lexicon); we Daument the others, but nobody Dauments us. Also, for the Dauments to yield max firepower, you never expose your collection, especially the heavy hitters, those are only to be used in large scale conflicts.





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For the benefit of our new member elect @Pongster , the definition of Daument;
> 
> *daument, (verb, noun)
> 
> ...


You two get a big like of the day from me. I didn't know what that exactly meant either other than maybe humble bragging. LOL

When I first saw it, I googled it - dauments definition


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Another OoO nomenclature. NRA = #neverreadahead that illustrates someone else had already answered the question that you should have already known had you read ahead before answering.


Godfrey: #neverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up.  >300 posts, at least 100 while I was trying to catch up. See you guys later today. Maybe.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Weird considering baseball has the least "contact" of all those sports. Maybe it's all the spitting they do?


They're also not confined to a bubble whatsoever; can basically do whatever they want off-field

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Go Bears!


We don't play Cal though. I think the first scheduled meeting between the two teams will be in 2022. We've historically (and at least recently) played USC and Stanford every year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> The spitting. The high fives. And even the occasional brawls.
> 
> but i think what's worse is the behavior off field. They dont stick to their hotel rooms but socialize instead. I guess human nature. Like nba players who leave the bubble. They tend to socially mingle.


NRA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He's a nice guy too. My favourite was when he came here and thought it was hilarious we have a move named after him
> 
> Bro of OoO


His name is Godfrey19, I stil don't know if he is 19 or 101

Edit: he can't be a 1 year old Asian genius, can he?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I take my kneeling whenever I can get it.
> 
> View attachment 15393646


😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> His name is Godfrey19, I stil don't know if he is 19 or 101
> 
> Edit: he can't be a 1 year old Asian genius, can he?


Some people have a favorite number they wear or wore in a sport or someone they like did/does.

Messi started out wearing 19.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> We don't play Cal though. I think the first scheduled meeting between the two teams will be in 2022. We've historically (and at least recently) played USC and Stanford every year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sucks that we won't have college ball but we also need to keep the players/staff safe. It's a tough situation.

Bigger question is what's going to happen with the upcoming NFL season? Time will tell.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just checked in with bro Black5. He told me to say hello to everyone! 

He said work is keeping him very busy. He's taken on a short term government contract working with assisting Covid affected people and small businesses suffering financial impacts, and he's gone back to school...so I guess his time is limited


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Hello OoO! Back in the USA barely a week and I’ve already acquired a new watch...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

harry_flashman said:


> Hello OoO! Back in the USA barely a week and I've already acquired a new watch...
> View attachment 15393854


Nice strap, Bro ;-)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Today's watch...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Sucks that we won't have college ball but we also need to keep the players/staff safe. It's a tough situation.
> 
> Bigger question is what's going to happen with the upcoming NFL season? Time will tell.


100% agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

harry_flashman said:


> Hello OoO! Back in the USA barely a week and I've already acquired a new watch...
> View attachment 15393854


Nice work Mr Flashman!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Today's watch...


I did that just yesterday!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Today's watch...


Really digging the rubber! (#t*n*wss)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've managed to get oil over many watches but not sure I would try it with a vintage Rolex or Omega for that matter.


My Hamilton got soaked in diesel in Sweden. That stuff is tenacious. It took three vigorous scrubbings with a toothbrush and detergent to get it all out from the crevices in the links. After the first two, wearing it still turned my wrist black when I sweated.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Today's watch - Spectre back on "proper" NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I did that just yesterday!


Yeah I remember!



SaMaster14 said:


> Really digging the rubber! (#t*n*wss)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer this one on the rubber strap. The bracelet design is a bit too busy for my liking.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today's choice, with a boring shirt.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

harry_flashman said:


> Hello OoO! Back in the USA barely a week and I've already acquired a new watch...
> View attachment 15393854


Welcome back and congratulations! The Explorer II is always a great choice. From time to time I've thought of getting one to complement this one.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Today's choice, with a boring shirt.


Achtung Sappie!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I just Daumented a thread 









If we were smart would we be learning to like Two-Tone...


that puts a big smile on my face ?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Have you already shown us pics of your housemaid?
> 
> If no, show us!


Not a pretty sight if you ask me...better spare my brothers an eye wash.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Yep no doubt the GMT is the leper in the Tudor lineup. Would've been a nice travel watch.


It would have been. And if I didn't already have the Explorer II I probably would have fallen into that trap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Where's everyone?


Trying out new mask


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I just asked her if there might be a Tudor in my future? She said NO.


Unless they release a 36mm Ranger...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

harry_flashman said:


> Hello OoO! Back in the USA barely a week and I've already acquired a new watch...
> View attachment 15393854


Welcome back! Gorgeous Explorer II


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well we more or less moepderate ourselves here. Bit like the brotherhood of submariner homages guys. Or is that the Seiko guys?
> 
> There's one thread that's a bit like ours. Just not as frequent in their posting
> 
> Bro of OoO


Which one?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Trying out new mask
> View attachment 15393921


That beard....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Because there is a system error from the time before the migration into this platform where I lost close to a thousand posts. The posts on my profile is that much more than what you see on the figure that appears on the left column at each posts. I can't explain exactly ow that happened


Can't spell either ow


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> However, the many of your posts are short and succinct, often one sentence. I wonder if there was a metric for total number of words posted what that list would look like


PF would win.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Not a pretty sight if you ask me...better spare my brothers an eye wash.


Are you paying "her" a lot?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you paying "her" a lot?


Not enough for "her" to be buying a Rolex any time soon if that's what your asking...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Rare lull on OoO. Very rare. I'm still in the process of reading >200 posts to catch up this morning.


@gkids


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You will be welcomed to a better life when you get there
> 
> Bro of OoO


I noticed that already.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> @gkids


Wish I could be spending some time with my kids. Was planning to go back to Toronto during the summer but kids "forbid" us to fly, too dangerous they said.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok guys, a synchronised bilateral Daument with Sappie just happened with 12 Rolexes









If we were smart would we be learning to like Two-Tone...


that puts a big smile on my face ?




www.watchuseek.com













If we were smart would we be learning to like Two-Tone...


that puts a big smile on my face ?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Can't sleep. Doesn't help that I have to be up by 6 tomorrow I'll be off shortly
> 
> Bro of OoO


I'll be off? Tmi


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I know that. It was a joke. You wrote a slightly longer post than usual and I was joking that I was done/bored/lost by the end of the first sentence.
> 
> If you gotta explain it, I guess it ain't funny. I'll try harder!


I got it!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Wish I could be spending some time with my kids. Was planning to go back to Toronto during the summer but kids "forbid" us to fly, too dangerous they said.


Be like me. I ignore my kids.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Caught up.  >300 posts, at least 100 while I was trying to catch up. See you guys later today. Maybe.


That's the problem with hand winding... Takes up time.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Be like me. I ignore my kids.


I was gonna...Mrs Mui didn't agree with me so there's that.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, a synchronised bilateral Daument with Sappie just happened with 12 Rolexes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They only two tone I have is a Black Bay, so I'd be "reverse daumenting"...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I was gonna...Mrs Mui didn't agree with me so there's that.


Mrs BT always says go... Dunno if that's good or not.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT always says go... Dunno if that's good or not.


Mrs Mui didn't always agree with me, it's a good thing.

I've been known to make some questionable decisions, especially when it comes to spendings...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just Daumented a thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I just augmented your Daumentarion over there.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You have a BLNR as well? Like one of the proper ones not the crappy jubilee bracelet ones?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Of course I have Batman, not Batgirl.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Trying out new mask
> View attachment 15393921


That mask looks like the bottom part of a bikini.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Wish I could be spending some time with my kids. Was planning to go back to Toronto during the summer but kids "forbid" us to fly, too dangerous they said.


As BT said earlier probably OK front seat in first class and board last.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They can't. The issue cannot be fixed as it is a design issue so it will manifest itself after a while. The only way it can be solved is for them to re-design the date wheel movement.
> 
> I suspect that there is a general reluctance to redesign the date wheel complication as it might mean a whole redesign of the movement which is costly.
> 
> ...


Is this the same movement that they developed together with Breitling?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> As BT said earlier probably OK front seat in first class and board last.


Don't know, Mrs Mui is not exactly comfortable with the idea of hundreds of people in a confined space for almost 16hrs.

Let's not even discuss the bathroom situation...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Of course I have Batman, not Batgirl.


Batgirl is a sissy watch, no self-respecting OoO brother would wear it


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Playing evening catch up after a short a sail with daughter #3 and her friend.



















LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> They only two tone I have is a Black Bay, so I'd be "reverse daumenting"...


Impossible to effectively Daument with any Tudor ever made.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT always says go... Dunno if that's good or not.


If Mrs. BT says "go" you definitely go.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Be like me. I ignore my kids.


But aren't yours in their 60s?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Mrs Mui didn't always agree with me, it's a good thing.
> 
> I've been known to make some questionable decisions, especially when it comes to spendings...


Outrageous spending habits is a prerequisite for OoO brotherhood.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> And I just augmented your Daumentarion over there.


Would you say the thread is daumentable?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Like JLC, Panerai offers a nice warranty extension if you register online. Goes from 2 to 8 years.


Fratello recently had an interesting podcast with their CEO.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Don't know, Mrs Mui is not exactly comfortable with the idea of hundreds of people in a confined space for almost 16hrs.
> 
> Let's not even discuss the bathroom situation...


Geez, I haven't even really thought about the airplane bathroom. Might have to bring an empty Gatorade bottle the next time I fly...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Batgirl is a sissy watch, no self-respecting OoO brother would wear it


Still learning rules. But is the Pepsi on jubilee ok??


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Impossible to effectively Daument with any Tudor ever made.


It's the "poor men's Rolex", it's created to be the "anti-daument".


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Outrageous spending habits is a prerequisite for OoO brotherhood.


Yep.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> As BT said earlier probably OK front seat in first class and board last.


Yeah a good mask and eye goggles extra wipedown... Point air down.. Likely pretty safe.. And Bro Dick won't even have Americans on board.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Don't know, Mrs Mui is not exactly comfortable with the idea of hundreds of people in a confined space for almost 16hrs.
> 
> Let's not even discuss the bathroom situation...


Leave her behind like I do Mrs BT.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Good night gentlemen.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Greetings to my OoO Brothers from the mad sea!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If Mrs. BT says "go" you definitely go.


Well it has more of a "get the hell out of here before you go crazy and drive me crazy" sound to it. Less than month before I go to MT/WY to spend much of September.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> But aren't yours in their 60s?


Close 45 and 41. I can live my own life.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Greetings to my OoO Brothers from the mad sea!


Oh that's a wonderful shot! Love the photos during golden hour.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Geez, I haven't even really thought about the airplane bathroom. Might have to bring an empty Gatorade bottle the next time I fly...


God equipped us to handle these situations. Zip touch nothing spray in general direction zip up leave. All good.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Wish I could be spending some time with my kids. Was planning to go back to Toronto during the summer but kids "forbid" us to fly, too dangerous they said.


Yeah, we basically "grounded" my mother. My sister who lives near her delivers her groceries and has her over to dinner once a week (they do it in their finished garage at separate tables).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Yeah, we basically "grounded" my mother. My sister who lives near her delivers her groceries and has her over to dinner once a week (they do it in their finished garage at separate tables).


LOL see that's the kind of crap I ignore.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They can't. The issue cannot be fixed as it is a design issue so it will manifest itself after a while. The only way it can be solved is for them to re-design the date wheel movement.
> 
> I suspect that there is a general reluctance to redesign the date wheel complication as it might mean a whole redesign of the movement which is costly.
> 
> ...


I agree that it's likely a design issue. A manufacturing problem would have been faster and easier to fix unless it was a tooling design problem. I hoped that they had quietly worked in a design update by now, but if not it really sucks for Tudor owners.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Still learning rules. But is the Pepsi on jubilee ok??


Not 100% sure, I would lean towards yes! I agree on the Batgirl. I kinda regret a little declining the Batman when I was offered one some years back. It's one of the best modern Rolexes IMO.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> God equipped us to handle these situations. Zip touch nothing spray in general direction zip up leave. All good.


"Dude! Why are you pissing into my yard!!"

"Don't wanna go into a public bathroom. Coronavirus, man."

".... ok yeah you're right"


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> LOL see that's the kind of crap I ignore.


She's a master of the DVR. The other day she informed us that after 20+ years of owning flip phones she is finally going to get a smart phone


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Would you say the thread is daumentable?


Few are capable of Daumenting after PF.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Still learning rules. But is the Pepsi on jubilee ok??


Ok to own, but not to wear


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Still learning rules. But is the Pepsi on jubilee ok??


Both Pepsi and updated Batman are OK. IMHO the "Batgirl" moniker should be dropped. Maybe Batman II? PF is correct in that nothing sissy about GMT on a Jubilee rather than Oyster bracelet.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Leave her behind like I do Mrs BT.


I thought Mrs. Mui and kiddos were already in Canada?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well it has more of a "get the hell out of here before you go crazy and drive me crazy" sound to it. Less than month before I go to MT/WY to spend much of September.


Definitely sounds like a good thing. Ideal time before weather turns cold there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> LOL see that's the kind of crap I ignore.


Definitely a balancing/juggling act.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Both Pepsi and updated Batman are OK. IMHO the "Batgirl" moniker should be dropped. Maybe Batman II? PF is correct in that nothing sissy about GMT on a Jubilee rather than Oyster bracelet.


Im not getting that from what PF is saying.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

***** what happened to this thread? Haha


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Close 45 and 41. I can live my own life.


Just teasing you. I can tell you though, being quarantined for 4 months with a 4 and 5 year old is a challenge!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Both Pepsi and updated Batman are OK. IMHO the "Batgirl" moniker should be dropped. Maybe Batman II? PF is correct in that nothing sissy about GMT on a Jubilee rather than Oyster bracelet.





Sappie66 said:


> Im not getting that from what PF is saying.


True, I think 59 misunderstood me; I do find the Batgirl lacks virility in comparison with the Batman, and the same applies to the Pepsi, but to a lesser extent, don't you feel the same Sappie?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> God equipped us to handle these situations. Zip touch nothing spray in general direction zip up leave. All good.


But you gotta get that damn springy accordion door open, twice, get the seat up (so your shoe is contaminated, which it already is bc there's always pee all over those floors), flush if you choose to be courteous. It could be a little complicated. Not to mention, what if someone before you decided to take their mask off and breathe, sneeze or cough in that small space. Allegedly it can hang in the air for quite a while.

Jacket + Gatorade bottle


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, I think 59 misunderstood me; I do find the Batgirl lacks virility in comparison with the Batman, and the same applies to the Pepsi, but to a lesser extent, don't you feel the same Sappie?


Yes


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, I think 59 misunderstood me; I do find the Batgirl lacks virility in comparison with the Batman, and the same applies to the Pepsi, but to a lesser extent, don't you feel the same Sappie?


That's what I got from your post and I agree.

Perhaps we've been pre-conditioned through the years that the oyster bracelet belongs on the sport models and the jubilee belongs on the DJ?

At the same time, the Batgirl moniker doesn't help and should be dropped. I like Batman II or maybe Nightwing?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Few are capable of Daumenting after PF.


Yes I agree, but I wanted to try out the word as an adjective.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> But you gotta get that damn springy accordion door open, twice, get the seat up (so your shoe is contaminated, which it already is bc there's always pee all over those floors), flush if you choose to be courteous. It could be a little complicated. Not to mention, what if someone before you decided to take their mask off and breathe, sneeze or cough in that small space. Allegedly it can hang in the air for quite a while.
> 
> Jacket + Gatorade bottle


Trying to help u.

Take latex gloves to open door or use wipe.. Forget the toilet seat.. I can get horse out without touching.. You will have your mask and goggles on in case someone sneezed...

Lastly you done all you can so don't worry.. Course 3 hr flight and just water I can hold even with my 1982 operation.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Just teasing you. I can tell you though, being quarantined for 4 months with a 4 and 5 year old is a challenge!


Wait until they're teenagers. You'll look back on these days with nostalgia.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes


Good thing I don't really want either. But as I mentioned last week, if I had the chance to buy one I might do it and try to trade for a new Hulk, since that's what I really want and I may never get it from an AD.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> That's what I got from your post and I agree.
> 
> Perhaps we've been pre-conditioned through the years that the oyster bracelet belongs on the sport models and the jubilee belongs on the DJ?
> 
> At the same time, the Batgirl moniker doesn't help and should be dropped. I like Batman II or maybe Nightwing?


Sorry Mav, but we cannot drop the Batgirl moniker; it originated in OoO and have been in use worldwide


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, I think 59 misunderstood me; I do find the Batgirl lacks virility in comparison with the Batman, and the same applies to the Pepsi, but to a lesser extent, don't you feel the same Sappie?


Think I did misunderstand you. Agree to disagree with you although I'm in little danger of buying any Rolex GMT, at least in the short term.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> That's what I got from your post and I agree.
> 
> Perhaps we've been pre-conditioned through the years that the oyster bracelet belongs on the sport models and the jubilee belongs on the DJ?
> 
> At the same time, the Batgirl moniker doesn't help and should be dropped. I like Batman II or maybe Nightwing?


Batman II OK. But Nightwing??????


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Sucks that we won't have college ball but we also need to keep the players/staff safe. It's a tough situation.
> 
> Bigger question is what's going to happen with the upcoming NFL season? Time will tell.


I just renewed my GamePass so I'm expecting to see a few games each week.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> Hello OoO! Back in the USA barely a week and I've already acquired a new watch...
> View attachment 15393854


Looking good

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes


I think both youse guys are wrong. Maybe if the center links on the Batman with Oyster bracelet weren't polished I might be more inclined to agree with you both. But see nothing that calls to my feminine side with either Batman II or the current Pepsi GMT.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Lastly you done all you can so don't worry.. Course 3 hr flight and just water I can hold even with my 1982 operation.


How about Hong Kong to Vancouver?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mykii said:


> ***** what happened to this thread? Haha


If this thread starts dying down, THEN we've got reason to worry.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry Mav, but we cannot drop the Batgirl moniker; it originated in OoO and have been in use worldwide


Originated in OoO? By whom?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> That's what I got from your post and I agree.
> 
> *Perhaps we've been pre-conditioned through the years that the oyster bracelet belongs on the sport models and the jubilee belongs on the DJ?*
> 
> At the same time, the Batgirl moniker doesn't help and should be dropped. I like Batman II or maybe Nightwing?


Probably. Outsiders like me, who started with a sports-diver that was already on a jubilee (SKX009), think that it works fine on the GMTIIs.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Batman II OK. But Nightwing??????


LOL Kinda matches? Maybe not. How about Dark Knight?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry Mav, but we cannot drop the Batgirl moniker; it originated in OoO and have been in use worldwide


Maybe not then


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Trying out new mask
> View attachment 15393921


I think the mask would look better with a bikini wax

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Originated in OoO? By whom?


I can't remember for sure, maybe JMan or Gun, but we'll have to wait for the culprit to come forward


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, a synchronised bilateral Daument with Sappie just happened with 12 Rolexes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OoO Starsky and Hutch double team 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> The spitting. The high fives. And even the occasional brawls.
> 
> but i think what's worse is the behavior off field. They dont stick to their hotel rooms but socialize instead. I guess human nature. Like nba players who leave the bubble. They tend to socially mingle.


Sounds like you're referring to Lou Williams. For those of you who don't follow the NBA, Lou was given an excused absence from the bubble to attend a funeral. On the way home, he stopped for a quick bite to eat. The problem was that the food was at a local strip club. Oops. He tried to explain it by saying he only went there for the food. Everybody said, "Yeah right and I only read Playboy for the articles."

However, upon further investigation, they found evidence he was serious. Exhibit A:










All was forgiven but he still had to go into quarantine. ??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Trench coat + Gatorade bottle


FIFY.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think the mask would look better with a bikini wax
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Both Pepsi and updated Batman are OK. IMHO the "Batgirl" moniker should be dropped. Maybe Batman II? PF is correct in that nothing sissy about GMT on a Jubilee rather than Oyster bracelet.


Nah, the Guinness is the manly GMT II ;-)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> That's what I got from your post and I agree.
> 
> Perhaps we've been pre-conditioned through the years that the oyster bracelet belongs on the sport models and the jubilee belongs on the DJ?
> 
> At the same time, the Batgirl moniker doesn't help and should be dropped. I like Batman II or maybe *Nightwing*?


Ladies and gentlemen, we have a comics nerd here!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Excellent news! Congratulations. I can see a bright future ahead for him already.


Unfortunately, there is a real rat race in this high school. I hope that my son will not have a palm tree and he will still be my friend.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I know that. It was a joke. You wrote a slightly longer post than usual and I was joking that I was done/bored/lost by the end of the first sentence.
> 
> If you gotta explain it, I guess it ain't funny. I'll try harder!












Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Nope


Now?









Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Godfrey: #neverreadahead


Godfrey and am NRA at the same time. That is good 59

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

harry_flashman said:


> Hello OoO! Back in the USA barely a week and I've already acquired a new watch...
> View attachment 15393854


Nice

Where were you?

Bro of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Batman II OK. But Nightwing??????


Here ya go.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mrs mario in the background is a bonus too.


Mrs. Mario is a bit pissed off, because the apartment does not have a balcony for smokers. 😁


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Today's watch - Spectre back on "proper" NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you're having such a crappy day. Stay strong Bro!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Today's choice, with a boring shirt.


I like the fabric of that shirt

Bro of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> LOL Kinda matches? Maybe not. How about Dark Knight?


#nra


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> I thank the gods that I didn't fall into that rabbit hole.


Maybe you didn't like it so much that you pulled the trigger.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just Daumented a thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol nice work!

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Which one?


Can't remember. Bro Dog May know?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I noticed that already.


You feel it right, walk a little higher, talk a little lower and daument a little bigger

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sorry to hear you're having such a crappy day. Stay strong Bro!
> 
> Bro of OoO


I'm thinking the Spectre should probably be exempted from Omega ridicule.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Of course I have Batman, not Batgirl.


Nice work. Now you just need that green sub 

Bro of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> i agree. My hollywood crush.


Is she the one who likes to blow something out of the store and leave without paying?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Outrageous spending habits is a prerequisite for OoO brotherhood.


Preferably on several fronts

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mrs. Mario is a bit pissed off, because the apartment does not have a balcony for smokers. [/QUOTE]

Tell her it's a good thing. Incentive to quit maybe? 59?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Nah, the Guinness is the manly GMT II ;-)


Only tangentially related but did you guys hear that Guinness had to take back a half million kegs from pubs in the UK? No one went out during the lockdown and it was going bad...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Still learning rules. But is the Pepsi on jubilee ok??


Yes, perfect. Just BLNR on jubilee sucks

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Yep.


That's the spirit

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Not 100% sure, I would lean towards yes! I agree on the Batgirl. I kinda regret a little declining the Batman when I was offered one some years back. It's one of the best modern Rolexes IMO.


Yeah that was a dumb move. I declined one in 2015 but managed to get one in 2016

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Both Pepsi and updated Batman are OK. IMHO the "Batgirl" moniker should be dropped. Maybe Batman II? PF is correct in that nothing sissy about GMT on a Jubilee rather than Oyster bracelet.


I think it depends on the GNT. On the BLRO in jubilee works really well, better in fact that the oyster, because it makes the whole thing just jump out at you as the blue and red and both bright.

The BLNR colours are a bit more subdued, so it falls flat.

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Only tangentially related but did you guys hear that Guinness had to take back a half million kegs from pubs in the UK? No one went out during the lockdown and it was going bad...


What a travesty!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

NRA #

Just ten more pages and I'll be up to date!

But today you went to the max!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I can't remember for sure, maybe JMan or Gun, but we'll have to wait for the culprit to come forward


Nah wasn't me, I'm not that clever

Bro of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Unfortunately, there is* a real rat race in this high school.* I hope that my son will not have a palm tree and he will still be my friend.


Not to worry; going to a competitve high school will be good for him. It really prepares him for college; in fact, college will seem pretty easy by comparison. Trust me on this.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> NRA #
> 
> Just ten more pages and I'll be up to date!
> 
> But today you went to the max!


Thanks, I got it off a hair dryer

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Only tangentially related but did you guys hear that Guinness had to take back a half million kegs from pubs in the UK? No one went out during the lockdown and it was going bad...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah wasn't me, I'm not that clever
> 
> Bro of OoO


The first instance of an OoO bro using the term I can find is 2019 Baselworld thread by Bro Dog:

"Then I moved onto the BLNR (or "Batgirl" as we call it around here) and the meteorite dial in White Gold. My word, the GMT Master II in white gold was one hefty piece and felt nearly twice the weight of the steel model! You could knock someone out stone cold with the WG watch!"

The term "Batgirl" is used in OoO before that but it's used in the context of the superhero, not the watch nickname.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I'm thinking the Spectre should probably be exempted from Omega ridicule.


Nah, they should be ridiculed every time. Just like all Omegas.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like the fabric of that shirt
> 
> Bro of OoO


Thank you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some things are worth repeating....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Is she the one who likes to blow something out of the store and leave without paying?


I think that would be Winona Ryder.

Wait, "blow"?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> The first instance of an OoO bro using the term I can find is 2019 Baselworld thread by Bro Dog:
> 
> "Then I moved onto the BLNR (or "Batgirl" as we call it around here) and the meteorite dial in White Gold. My word, the GMT Master II in white gold was one hefty piece and felt nearly twice the weight of the steel model! You could knock someone out stone cold with the WG watch!"
> 
> The term "Batgirl" is used in OoO before that but it's used in the context of the superhero, not the watch nickname.


I think I first saw "Batgirl" on TRF.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Is she the one who likes to blow something out of the store and leave without paying?


You must be mistaking with Winona Ryder or Lindsay Lohan


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Today's choice, with a boring shirt.


The watch is fantastic. 
And a shirt like a bellboy.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think it depends on the GNT. On the BLRO in jubilee works really well, better in fact that the oyster, because it makes the whole thing just jump out at you as the blue and red and both bright.
> 
> The BLNR colours are a bit more subdued, so it falls flat.
> 
> Bro of OoO


This, you are absolutely right


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> You must be mistaking with Winona Ryder or Lindsay Lohan


Perhaps I was wrong.

But I remember her from the movie Leon - a great role.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

PF, is this you?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> And a shirt like a bellboy.


I see. So this is how you want to play? Well okay then.........


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Geez, I haven't even really thought about the airplane bathroom. Might have to bring an empty Gatorade bottle the next time I fly...


Recently, on a plane, seeing a bad flight attendant, I took out a cigarette and put it in my mouth for laughter. This bad woman took my passport.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Oh that's a wonderful shot! Love the photos during golden hour.


6 hours by car but it was worth seeing this sunset.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Recently, on a plane, seeing a bad flight attendant, I took out a cigarette and put it in my mouth for laughter. This bad woman took my passport.


hahaha - airline personnel have no sense of humour. Did you manage to get it back?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think I first saw "Batgirl" on TRF.


It's not a problem, history is always written by the winners, hence, *"Batgirl" was created by Bro Dog in March of the year of our Lord 2019*


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> The first instance of an OoO bro using the term I can find is 2019 Baselworld thread by Bro Dog:
> 
> "Then I moved onto the BLNR (or "Batgirl" as we call it around here) and the meteorite dial in White Gold. My word, the GMT Master II in white gold was one hefty piece and felt nearly twice the weight of the steel model! You could knock someone out stone cold with the WG watch!"
> 
> The term "Batgirl" is used in OoO before that but it's used in the context of the superhero, not the watch nickname.


I got it off a non-WUS mate, and he got it off a mule

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some things are worth repeating....
> 
> View attachment 15394164


Ah Wild Things. I was 16 when that movie was released....

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Mrs. Mario is a bit pissed off, because the apartment does not have a balcony for smokers.


Tell her it's a good thing. Incentive to quit maybe? 59?
[/QUOTE]
She smokes because I make her nervous. And he will not stop smoking for the same reason.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> This, you are absolutely right


Thank you

I'm wearing mine today









Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> You must be mistaking with Winona Ryder or Lindsay Lohan


I can't talk to kleptomaniacs...they take everything literally.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Recently, on a plane, seeing a bad flight attendant, I took out a cigarette and put it in my mouth for laughter. This bad woman took my passport.


Hahahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> PF, is this you?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> I see. So this is how you want to play? Well okay then.........


Sorry, buddy, this was my first association when I looked at the color of this shirt.

Let's smoke the pipe of peace. 🙏


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> I can't talk to kleptomaniacs...they take everything literally.


Excellent !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> hahaha - airline personnel have no sense of humour. Did you manage to get it back?


This flight attendant watched my colleagues pouring their vodka on the plane. When I approached them, they told me to do this joke to her.

The head of flight attendants brought my passport to me after an hour and asked us to humiliate ourselves a little. My clients flew with me to Greece on this plane. I took 186 of them with me !!! There was a big party.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> The watch is fantastic.
> And a shirt like a bellboy.





Sappie66 said:


> I see. So this is how you want to play? Well okay then.........


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's not a problem, history is always written by the winners, hence, *"Batgirl" was created by Bro Dog in March of the year of our Lord 2019*


Then Bro Dog must step up to the plate and claim the prize.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Tell her it's a good thing. Incentive to quit maybe? 59?


She smokes because I make her nervous. And he will not stop smoking for the same reason.[/QUOTE]

Just trying to help out my friends. My mom finally quit after about 50 years of smoking and it took cancer to make her do it. And I imagine it's also a risk factor with Covid floating around.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


>


It CAN'T be...look at his watch!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Sorry, buddy, this was my first association when I looked at the color of this shirt.
> 
> Let's smoke the pipe of peace.


I'm a cigar man.









That watch is long gone.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That watch is long gone.


Thank god

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank god
> 
> Brother of OoO


Godfrey

Sap I just have you a like for the watch being long gone

Brother of OoO


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm a cigar man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good....

just realized this was my 3,000 post

pales in comparison to some Bro's post count,,,


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

#NRA


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Good morning friends of OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey. Not sure if this gif worked?
> 
> Bro of OoO


No, it did not. What were you trying to upload?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> X2 I'm off as well
> 
> Bro of OoO


About time!!! Get a good rest and you can be well rested to take on the rigours of the following day


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Good....
> 
> just realized this was my 3,000 post
> 
> pales in comparison to some Bro's post count,,,


What? That's all? Were all your posts on OoO and SoOoO?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I know that. It was a joke. You wrote a slightly longer post than usual and I was joking that I was done/bored/lost by the end of the first sentence.
> 
> If you gotta explain it, I guess it ain't funny. I'll try harder!


LOL. Okay, gotcha. 

Normal posts outside of OoO is longer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I just asked her if there might be a Tudor in my future? She said NO.


I am toying with the idea of buying another one... kind of sitting on the fence.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Caught up.  >300 posts, at least 100 while I was trying to catch up. See you guys later today. Maybe.


Yeah, I need to cut down on my WUS as well. Spent too much time here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> Hello OoO! Back in the USA barely a week and I've already acquired a new watch...


Congratulations @harry_flashman. Welcome back to OoO. Trust that your expedition overseas was a fruitful experience?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Today's watch...


That is very blue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Welcome back and congratulations! The Explorer II is always a great choice. From time to time I've thought of getting one to complement this one.


Yes, that Explorer looks lonely without a companion Explorer II....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just Daumented a thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naughty!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Not a pretty sight if you ask me...better spare my brothers an eye wash.


I didn't know you were into kinky


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Trying out new mask
> View attachment 15393921


smell anything nice?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Can't spell either ow


LOL. Fat fingers typing and auto correct thinks it's a bonafide word.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> How about Hong Kong to Vancouver?


Willing to try but I think I'm banned from those.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is this the same movement that they developed together with Breitling?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No, don't think so. This is the one they put in their GMT. There was a thread where someone had pictures of the MT movements and pointed out that it was a modified Black Bay 58 movement with the date wheel. Or rather, if I recall correctly, he said it looked like Tudor was trying to make an all in one movement and they could delete the date wheel mechanism for the no-date watches. Seems the base caliber worked well without the date.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Batgirl is a sissy watch, no self-respecting OoO brother would wear it


Not even for a new age metro-sexual man of OoO?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> What? That's all? Were all your posts on OoO and SoOoO?


I'd say at least 2,500 in de Bro threads


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Is she the one who likes to blow something out of the store and leave without paying?


that's W R i think. Not N P.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Any of you familiar with this guy? Prices and straps look pretty good.









Fs: handmade 24mm, 26mm straps


Combine all my sales All available, 100% handmade, cutting, painting, finishing, sewing All 130/80 mm long, 5 thick Soft straps 30$ per strap shipped Buy 2 or more 25$ per piece.. Shipping by post airmail included 26 mm wide 24 mm wide Regards George




www.watchuseek.com





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Bro of OoO


philippines


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I agree that it's likely a design issue. A manufacturing problem would have been faster and easier to fix unless it was a tooling design problem. I hoped that they had quietly worked in a design update by now, but if not it really sucks for Tudor owners.


It is unfortunate that people are still reporting problems on the forum. Someone said his watch has gone back three times to get it fixed. Maybe the extension to five year warranty was in part to tackle this date wheel issue, sort of to buy time for them while they sort it out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> "Dude! Why are you pissing into my yard!!"
> 
> "Don't wanna go into a public bathroom. Coronavirus, man."
> 
> ".... ok yeah you're right"


LOL. When I was a child, I used to wonder what happened to my pee and poop on a airplane? Does it fall out of the aircraft from 10,000 feet and hit someone on the head? Does the pee come down as golden showers on somebody on land?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Few are capable of Daumenting after PF.


Yes, few have tried and less have succeeded. Maybe J-mod with his platinum watches but doubt anyone else in this sub-forum.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok to own, but not to wear


Is it like... it is okay to own lingerie but not okay to wear them?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I thought Mrs. Mui and kiddos were already in Canada?


See? This is why I am confused as to where the Dick is?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is it like... it is okay to own lingerie but not okay to wear them?


Is it ok to wear on your head?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, I think 59 misunderstood me; I do find the Batgirl lacks virility in comparison with the Batman, and the same applies to the Pepsi, but to a lesser extent, don't you feel the same Sappie?


I feel ya


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> See? This is why I am confused as to where the Dick is?


Can't tell you but I can show you. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> But you gotta get that damn springy accordion door open, twice, get the seat up (so your shoe is contaminated, which it already is bc there's always pee all over those floors), flush if you choose to be courteous. It could be a little complicated. Not to mention, what if someone before you decided to take their mask off and breathe, sneeze or cough in that small space. Allegedly it can hang in the air for quite a while.
> 
> Jacket + Gatorade bottle


Yuck. You guys use your shoes on the seats? And people pee on the floor? Is it because majority of people's wee wee are short or are they bad at their aim?

I think airlines should put a sign that reads, "We aim to please but please aim"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry Mav, but we cannot drop the Batgirl moniker; it originated in OoO and have been in use worldwide


Funny how the watch reviewers picked it up so quickly


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think both youse guys are wrong. Maybe if the center links on the Batman with Oyster bracelet weren't polished I might be more inclined to agree with you both. But see nothing that calls to my feminine side with either Batman II or the current Pepsi GMT.


Not forgetting that early models of the GMT Master came on jubilee bracelets too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> If this thread starts dying down, THEN we've got reason to worry.


Never. This thread has taken on a life of it's own and given birth to a "son". There'll be a grandson too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Originated in OoO? By whom?


Me. I put the video of Alicia Silverstone as Batgirl suiting up. If you can remember


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I can't remember for sure, maybe JMan or Gun, but we'll have to wait for the culprit to come forward


Me. Remember the video of Alicia Silverstone suiting up as Batgirl?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Good....
> 
> just realized this was my 3,000 post
> 
> pales in comparison to some Bro's post count,,,


Congrats


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> About time!!! Get a good rest and you can be well rested to take on the rigours of the following day


This is sort of true. I didn't sleep for very long but have managed to get in som decent OoO time


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What? That's all? Were all your posts on OoO and SoOoO?


Bro Viking's posts don't hit often but they hit well so you think he has a lot more posts than he does...

...unlike some other poster, i.e. like me ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I need to cut down on my WUS as well. Spent too much time here.


hahaha yeah. You post like how I used to. Take a bit of a break and it's really amazing realising just how much time you spend on here


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha yeah. You post like how I used to. Take a bit of a break and it's really amazing realising just how much time you spend on here


Godfrey, okay not amazing concerning is what I found it to be


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> philippines


Thanks


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am toying with the idea of buying another one... kind of sitting on the fence.


Which model?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Me. I put the video of Alicia Silverstone as Batgirl suiting up. If you can remember


I remember her butt from the promo of the film


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is very blue.


Go team blue!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I remember her butt from the promo of the film


Here it is again.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here it is again.


Beat me to it, about it post the same vid!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Unfortunately, there is a real rat race in this high school. I hope that my son will not have a palm tree and he will still be my friend.


He will manage well. "Better the worst student in a top school than the best student is the worst school." - wise saying by Dogbert. I did go to brand name schools though and I am thankful for the education I got.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, few have tried and less have succeeded. Maybe J-mod with his platinum watches but doubt anyone else in this sub-forum.


Maybe BSF? He and PF both play their cards close to the vest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mrs. Mario is a bit pissed off, because the apartment does not have a balcony for smokers. ?
[/QUOTE]

Who is it that needs the balcony?

Answer A: The smoker stays in the room and the one needing fresh air goes to the balcony, OR
Answer B: The smoker goes to the balcony and the non-smoker stays in the room?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. When I was a child, I used to wonder what happened to my pee and poop on a airplane? Does it fall out of the aircraft from 10,000 feet and hit someone on the head? Does the pee come down as golden showers on somebody on land?


So, did you ever get an answer? Are you still wondering?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Me. I put the video of Alicia Silverstone as Batgirl suiting up. If you can remember


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is sort of true. I didn't sleep for very long but have managed to get in som decent OoO time


Sleep is overrated but OoO time is very important.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have made it to 30,000 replies


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Can't remember. Bro Dog May know?


Of course. I always check out the competition.

Brotherhood of OoO = Rolex sub-forum
Brotherhood of Submariner Homages (BSH) = Affordable sub-forum.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Sleep is overrated but OoO time is very important.


That certainly is BT's motto


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I have made it to 30,000 replies
> View attachment 15394579


Next one I want is 30k posts


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not to worry; going to a competitve high school will be good for him. It really prepares him for college; in fact, college will seem pretty easy by comparison. Trust me on this.


^^^ Good advice. OoO really provides all the answers to life.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Next one I want is 30k posts


Isn't replies the same as posts?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Of course. I always check out the competition.
> 
> Brotherhood of OoO = Rolex sub-forum
> Brotherhood of Submariner Homages (BSH) = Affordable sub-forum.


Yeah BSH - those guys are really nice guys. I've only ever read their thread and even if I don't really like the watches, I really like what they have going on there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's not a problem, history is always written by the winners, hence, *"Batgirl" was created by Bro Dog in March of the year of our Lord 2019*


Thanks. You do remember. I always thought Alicia Silverstone had a great behind.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Isn't replies the same as posts?


Yes and no. Replies includes posts in the Cafe which are no longer included in your overall post count. Page Oners are counted on their 'posts' not 'replies'


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah BSH - those guys are really nice guys. I've only ever read their thread and even if I don't really like the watches, I really like what they have going on there.


A few of them came to reverse daument us in the old OoO thread. Their ringleader, sort of what Sportura for them


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yes and no. Replies includes posts in the Cafe which are no longer included in your overall post count. Page Oners are counted on their 'posts' not 'replies'


OK. Game on. That explains why I have nearly a thousand more "replies" than I have posts.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I go off the 'posts' figure 


Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A few of them came to reverse daument us in the old OoO thread. Their ringleader, sort of what Sportura for them


I know and a couple of us went back there. I refrained because I saw what was happening and thought of it being as irritating as strangers popping into OoO but not actually posting anything in the spirit of OoO, like their watch collection


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> OK. Game on. That explains why I have nearly a thousand more "replies" than I have posts.


Yeah I go off the 'posts' figure and have just under 300 to go


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Is it ok to wear on your head?


The ancient Chinese believed that it wards off bad luck and ghosts....

Brother Dick might know the story.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is sort of true. I didn't sleep for very long but have managed to get in som decent OoO time


Fully understand. I got days like that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I go off the 'posts' figure
> 
> I know and a couple of us went back there. I refrained because I saw what was happening and thought of it being as irritating as strangers popping into OoO but not actually posting anything in the spirit of OoO, like their watch collection


Yeah, tit for tat starts an all out war. After all, we should have some decorum, finesse and class as Man of Rolex.

Speaking of which, having seen one of these in a long time.... found it in my pictures gallery as I was tidying up the pictures on my computer.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, tit for tat starts an all out war. After all, we should have some decorum, finesse and class as Man of Rolex.
> 
> Speaking of which, having seen one of these in a long time.... found it in my pictures gallery as I was tidying up the pictures on my computer.
> 
> View attachment 15394639


Has anyone become a first time Rolex owner of late?

i know Big Bro Al just became a MOP....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, tit for tat starts an all out war. After all, we should have some decorum, finesse and class as Man of Rolex.
> 
> Speaking of which, having seen one of these in a long time.... found it in my pictures gallery as I was tidying up the pictures on my computer.
> 
> View attachment 15394639


I handed one of these out to @Alysandir yesterday in the Daytona at premium price thread but it has been a while.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Got my MOR card from the prodigal son...

an absolute honor....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I handed one of these out to @Alysandir yesterday in the Daytona at premium price thread but it has been a while.


Sportura said that he maintains a list of "members" holding the card as well as that "black card" for the Daytona owners. I don't know if he was kidding or was he for real - about the list.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Got my MOR card from the prodigal son...
> 
> an absolute honor....


Come back @sportura


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The ancient Chinese believed that it wards off bad luck and ghosts....
> 
> Brother Dick might know the story.


He might make up a story to justify his behaviour after the fact. But that's okay too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, tit for tat starts an all out war. After all, we should have some decorum, finesse and class as Man of Rolex.
> 
> Speaking of which, having seen one of these in a long time.... found it in my pictures gallery as I was tidying up the pictures on my computer.
> 
> View attachment 15394639











I still have this.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I handed one of these out to @Alysandir yesterday in the Daytona at premium price thread but it has been a while.


You did what?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sportura said that he maintains a list of "members" holding the card as well as that "black card" for the Daytona owners. I don't know if he was kidding or was he for real - about the list.


He doesn't kid about that kinda stuff.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, tit for tat starts an all out war. After all, we should have some decorum, finesse and class as Man of Rolex.
> 
> Speaking of which, having seen one of these in a long time.... found it in my pictures gallery as I was tidying up the pictures on my computer.
> 
> View attachment 15394639


I think you need to bestow that onto Mario


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, tit for tat starts an all out war. After all, we should have some decorum, finesse and class as Man of Rolex.
> 
> Speaking of which, having seen one of these in a long time.... found it in my pictures gallery as I was tidying up the pictures on my computer.
> 
> View attachment 15394639


You should also get that House of Tudor card and issue two of them to Krish ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Has anyone become a first time Rolex owner of late?
> 
> i know Big Bro Al just became a MOP....


Mario

I also think PF needs to get a few of them, plus the Man of Daytona card


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> I handed one of these out to @Alysandir yesterday in the Daytona at premium price thread but it has been a while.


Did you give him the Daytona edition?

Also BSF needs to have a few of these as well


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Got my MOR card from the prodigal son...
> 
> an absolute honor....


hahahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I still have this.


Nice!

PF didn't get his when he got his Daytona and I'm pretty sure Man didn't get one when he joined


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

@Krish47 pretty sure you didn't receive two of these cards for your incomings earlier this year:


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Debating which watch to pick up next. Looking really hard at the new Gray DLC Cartier Santos.










It is the one on the right. It comes with both the steel strap and the black strap (so both of them on the right are the same package).


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Debating which watch to pick up next. Looking really hard at the new Gray DLC Cartier Santos.
> 
> It is the one on the right. It comes with both the steel strap and the black strap (so both of them on the right are the same package).


Oh god why? They're hideous

EDIT: removed pic so no other Bro's have to look at that watch


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Random side note I found these guys which go well with the Tudor card:
Tudor Finance - Get a better deal and save thousands!

They're also in Melbourne, so not only can you get a mortgage but they'll throw in Covid for free


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh god why? They're hideous
> 
> EDIT: removed pic so no other Bro's have to look at that watch


See, I love them. But I love the entire new Santos line.

The other option is a Rolex DJ41/36 in Blue. But that seems so boring!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sportura said that he maintains a list of "members" holding the card as well as that "black card" for the Daytona owners. I don't know if he was kidding or was he for real - about the list.


@sportura Where's my black card bro?! 😂


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I think it was Bro Jorg who recommended B&R Bands (sorry if I misremembered that). I kind of like these for my PAM574. What do you think? Which do you like better (if any)? Are they too similar to get both? They are both 22/22.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm a cigar man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would imagine so is the cigar...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did you give him the Daytona edition?
> 
> Also BSF needs to have a few of these as well


Thank you but got one already. That's very thoughtful tho.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> See, I love them. But I love the entire new Santos line.
> 
> The other option is a Rolex DJ41/36 in Blue. But that seems so boring!


HEY!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> Debating which watch to pick up next. Looking really hard at the new Gray DLC Cartier Santos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at the white dial XL Santos that comes with strap and bracelet, both with quick release capability awhile back. However common sense prevailed as I figured I'd get bored with; so I didn't proceed. No doubt good decision for me. Nice watch though.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did you give him the Daytona edition?
> 
> Also BSF needs to have a few of these as well


I gave him the regular one. He was (sarcastically) asking about his membership card, if I recall.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I think it was Bro Jorg who recommended B&R Bands (sorry if I misremembered that). I kind of like these for my PAM574. What do you think? Which do you like better (if any)? Are they too similar to get both? They are both 22/22.


Probably one on the bottom since box stitching looks better to my eye than minimalist stitching. Personally I wouldn't get either. Best bet is OEM or nice, high quality custom straps. Honestly said, I'd be more likely to put that strap on an inexpensive Seiko Turtle than a Panerai. However YMMV.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Probably one on the bottom since box stitching looks better to my eye than minimalist stitching. Personally I wouldn't get either. Best bet is OEM or nice, high quality custom straps.


TBH, I've been looking a lot at the GSD straps and they're great, but there's almost too many to choose from. And at more than double the price of those B&Rs, I didn't want to rush into a decision. So many subtlely different shades of brown - cognac, dexter, harvest, cofee Dublin, oak leaf, tobacco, and on and on. So hard to decide.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> She smokes because I make her nervous. And he will not stop smoking for the same reason.


Just trying to help out my friends. My mom finally quit after about 50 years of smoking and it took cancer to make her do it. And I imagine it's also a risk factor with Covid floating around.
[/QUOTE]
59 for final word but seems smoking per se was not (something weird about lung receptors) ..did see a stat (don't consider same as hard science) but said vaping 7 times the risk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. When I was a child, I used to wonder what happened to my pee and poop on a airplane? Does it fall out of the aircraft from 10,000 feet and hit someone on the head? Does the pee come down as golden showers on somebody on land?


yes


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I think it was Bro Jorg who recommended B&R Bands (sorry if I misremembered that). I kind of like these for my PAM574. What do you think? Which do you like better (if any)? Are they too similar to get both? They are both 22/22.


I like the bottom one for sure.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I have made it to 30,000 replies
> View attachment 15394579


Congrats? you are like a half sticky


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, tit for tat starts an all out war. After all, we should have some decorum, finesse and class as Man of Rolex.
> 
> Speaking of which, having seen one of these in a long time.... found it in my pictures gallery as I was tidying up the pictures on my computer.
> 
> View attachment 15394639


I always said I didn't understand the net part.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> See, I love them. But I love the entire new Santos line.
> 
> The other option is a Rolex DJ41/36 in Blue. But that seems so boring!


Wait til PF chimes in


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I always said I didn't understand the net part.


This I like!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> 59 for final word but seems smoking per se was not (something weird about lung receptors) ..did see a stat (don't consider same as hard science) but said vaping 7 times the risk


They both suck.

I remember a phrase from a story about factory workers making quartz countertops for kitchens: "There's no such thing as 'good dust'."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> They both suck.
> 
> I remember a phrase from a story about factory workers making quartz countertops for kitchens: "There's no such thing as 'good dust'."


Not debating that... just the CV19 impact. May have changed but was surprised to read that couple months back.

I follow the stats everyday just for my "hmm interest might be good word" not entertainment. Particularly out West where I love and NC where I live. Looked at NC website just a bit ago where the HHS department had a blurb that due to bad data from LabCorp the total number of tests have been wrong daily since April 24th. As in more reported than actual done. Now they claim didn't affect dashboard results such as % positive daily. Anyone here who "knows" me is aware of my memory. Sorry but the % positive has been reduced for last month or so.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Wait til PF chimes in


Poor guy is currently asleep so imagine what will happen when he wakes up to that. Hope today gets better for you @Panerol Forte


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just finished dinner. Going to try out a nice Bolivar Royal Corona.








Gotta put a watch in there somewhere.

Hey Bro @Panerol Forte, what are your brands of choice?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This might be my favorite Cuban.

Had various Montecristo and Romeo y Julieta, a couple Cohiba, but this Bolivar is bolder.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> TBH, I've been looking a lot at the GSD straps and they're great, but there's almost too many to choose from. And at more than double the price of those B&Rs, I didn't want to rush into a decision. So many subtlely different shades of brown - cognac, dexter, harvest, cofee Dublin, oak leaf, tobacco, and on and on. So hard to decide.


Right now I'm considering British brown or Sienna, both in his Heritage series, and/or Dexter. Probably 22/20 with antique stitching and a polished Ard (thumbnail with screw) buckle rather than his brushed trapezoidal buckle. Single floating keeper. Don't want to overwhelm the 574 case.

I think the mid to darker browns with a hint of red look better than tan (too much contrast) or black (not enough contrast) straps with the black 574 dial. Just my impressions.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Right now I'm considering British brown or Sienna, both in his Heritage series, and/or Dexter. Probably 22/20 with antique stitching and a polished Ard (thumbnail with screw) buckle rather than his brushed trapezoidal buckle. Single floating keeper. Don't want to overwhelm the 574 case.
> 
> I think the mid to darker browns with a hint of red look better than tan (too much contrast) or black (not enough contrast) straps with the black 574 dial. Just my impressions.


Would you go oxblood with a hint or white or cream stitching?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Right now I'm considering British brown or Sienna, both in his Heritage series, and/or Dexter. Probably 22/20 with antique stitching and a polished Ard (thumbnail with screw) buckle rather than his brushed trapezoidal buckle. Single floating keeper. Don't want to overwhelm the 574 case.
> 
> I think the mid to darker browns with a hint of red look better than tan (too much contrast) or black (not enough contrast) straps with the black 574 dial. Just my impressions.


I think we're on the same page. I'm definitely leaning toward a darker brown, probably with a little less of the red. Do you think it will still look good with a darker stitching (like black)?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Sleep is overrated but OoO time is very important.


i heard somewhere that sleep is the new sex. so must be OoO time now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I think that would be Winona Ryder.
> 
> Wait, "blow"?


your something?

or blow blow?

either way, am down. If W R.  even the present version.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> there's a concept in home decorating. I forgot exactly. Like a statement piece.
> 
> like you can have a coordinated living room set but then there's this chair that doesnt match at all. And that is the standout piece. Makes the room special.
> 
> ...


godfrey: asked my wife. It's called an "accent chair".


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Just finished dinner. Going to try out a nice Bolivar Royal Corona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone on those trading places that you follow want to swap a Tudor for that type of Zenith? Even my wife reckons that this Zenith is a stunning watch. She hates the Speedie.

41mm titanium ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sorry to hear you're having such a crappy day. Stay strong Bro!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Better or worse on the brushed steel? 

I'm actually liking the steel for the summer on this piece - I'll try and snap a better photo in natural light next time I have the Spectre on my wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Anyone on those trading places that you follow want to swap a Tudor for that type of Zenith? Even my wife reckons that the Zenith is a stunning watch. She hates the Speedie.


Dunno. Gotta be patient and find the right guy who wants it.

Wait a sec. that didn't come out right.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Anyone on those trading places that you follow want to swap a Tudor for that type of Zenith? Even my wife reckons that this Zenith is a stunning watch. She hates the Speedie.
> 
> 41mm titanium ?


Yes, 41 Ti.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i heard somewhere that sleep is the new sex. so must be OoO time now.


That's the spirit

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> godfrey: asked my wife. It's called an "accent chair".


That is true and it can be used to great effect

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Not 100% sure, I would lean towards yes! I agree on the Batgirl. I kinda regret a little declining the Batman when I was offered one some years back. It's one of the best modern Rolexes IMO.


I'm ready to kick myself in the nuts right about now. Was offered either the Explorer II Polar or the BLNR with 5% discount...picked the Polar and the rest is history.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> I agree that it's likely a design issue. A manufacturing problem would have been faster and easier to fix unless it was a tooling design problem. I hoped that they had quietly worked in a design update by now, but if not it really sucks for Tudor owners.


Not sure if it's a design problem but it sure as hell sucks for Tudor GMT owners.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I thought Mrs. Mui and kiddos were already in Canada?


Nope, just the kids there. Mrs Mui is here with me...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Wait until they're teenagers. You'll look back on these days with nostalgia.


Truth right there


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Unfortunately, *there is a real rat race in this high school*. I hope that my son will not have a palm tree and he will still be my friend.


All the good ones are like that, comes with the territory.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Maybe you didn't like it so much that you pulled the trigger.


Well I did own the Black Bay S&G already at the time so an exact same case design was talking off points so there's that.

Anyways, bullet officially dodged.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> The first instance of an OoO bro using the term I can find is 2019 Baselworld thread by Bro Dog:
> 
> "Then I moved onto the BLNR (or "Batgirl" as we call it around here) and the meteorite dial in White Gold. My word, the GMT Master II in white gold was one hefty piece and felt nearly twice the weight of the steel model! You could knock someone out stone cold with the WG watch!"
> 
> The term "Batgirl" is used in OoO before that but it's used in the context of the superhero, not the watch nickname.


You attended PF's seminar on digging journalism?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> hahaha - airline personnel have no sense of humour. Did you manage to get it back?


Probably took many hours bit he did a banging good job.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> She smokes because I make her nervous. And he will not stop smoking for the same reason.


Just trying to help out my friends. My mom finally quit after about 50 years of smoking and it took cancer to make her do it. And I imagine it's also a risk factor with Covid floating around.[/QUOTE]

A wiseman said it's not dangerous if you don't inhale 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm a cigar man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get all LIKES for getting rid of that cockpit clock.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> It CAN'T be...look at his watch!
> 
> View attachment 15394261


Your detective abilities are excellent today, or yesterday.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good morning friends of OoO.


PLEASE tell us that ain't you...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, that Explorer looks lonely without a companion Explorer II....


FIFY


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's not a problem, history is always written by the winners, hence, *"Batgirl" was created by Bro Dog in March of the year of our Lord 2019*





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Me. I put the video of Alicia Silverstone as Batgirl suiting up. If you can remember


Let it be written in stone then


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Of course. I always check out the competition.
> 
> Brotherhood of OoO = Rolex sub-forum
> Brotherhood of Submariner Homages (BSH) = Affordable sub-forum.


In other words, they are an OoO Homage


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The ancient Chinese believed that it wards off bad luck and ghosts....
> 
> Brother Dick might know the story.


Exactly that.

Curious enough, walking under hung underwear is supposed to bring bad luck...no idea how that shyt works.

I'll just go back to taking them off, the only activity related to underwear that I truly enjoy.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Just finished dinner. Going to try out a nice Bolivar Royal Corona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always been a Robusto man, hence my preference for Cohiba Robusto, Partagas Serie D No. 4, Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2, and when short on time, Partagas Serie D No. 6. Lately, I've been cutting down limiting myself to No. 6 and Cohiba Mini for quick fixes


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, tit for tat starts an all out war. After all, we should have some decorum, finesse and class as Man of Rolex.
> 
> Speaking of which, having seen one of these in a long time.... found it in my pictures gallery as I was tidying up the pictures on my computer.
> 
> View attachment 15394639


Can't have one without the other.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You should also get that House of Tudor card and issue two of them to Krish ;-)


I #nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Krish47 pretty sure you didn't receive two of these cards for your incomings earlier this year:
> View attachment 15394660


Definitely #nra...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice!
> 
> PF didn't get his when he got his Daytona and I'm pretty sure Man didn't get one when he joined


Sporty handed me a regular MOR card after I gave him proof that I was a Rolex owner (see last line)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Debating which watch to pick up next. Looking really hard at the new Gray DLC Cartier Santos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry bro, no love for the DLC version. The Santos in all stainless or two tone is too iconic to mess around like that. It just looks wrong.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> godfrey: asked my wife. It's called an "accent chair".


Mav has an accent chair in his living room, an Eames that is


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think you need to bestow that onto Mario


So which amongst us will keep the tradition as Club Captain? I thought it was brother BT


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> He doesn't kid about that kinda stuff.


Okay.... so he was deadly serious?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You should also get that House of Tudor card and issue two of them to Krish ;-)


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did you give him the Daytona edition?
> 
> Also BSF needs to have a few of these as well


According to Sporty, there can only be two Man of Daytona cards given out at any one time. This was to maintain the exclusivity


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> @sportura Where's my black card bro?!


I think he only gave it to Sappie which was one of the original people on OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yes


Thanks for telling me that!!!

I won't be opening my mouth towards the sky the next time it rains!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> This might be my favorite Cuban.
> 
> Had various Montecristo and Romeo y Julieta, a couple Cohiba, but this Bolivar is bolder.


I think brother elect @mario1971 smokes too

He was talking about the missus not happy they don't have a balcony to smoke in


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i heard somewhere that sleep is the new sex. so must be OoO time now.


What's your time there @Pongster?

Is it GMT +8 or +9?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> PLEASE tell us that ain't you...


Maybe my body shape


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's your time there @Pongster?
> 
> Is it GMT +8 or +9?


plus 8. Same as HK, Beijing and Singapore. Also Perth.

where are you in australia?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> In other words, they are an OoO Homage


Very much so. But the homage bro was born before OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Very much so. But the homage bro was born before OoO


that's a hOoOly mystery then


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Hi Bros (and Gal(s)!),

Tapatalk seems to be having issues loading watchuseek today. Are you experiencing the same thing?
I suspect the problem could be due to Cloudflare running security checking.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> This might be my favorite Cuban.
> 
> Had various Montecristo and Romeo y Julieta, a couple Cohiba, but this Bolivar is bolder.


 I'm a fan of Jose Piedra. I've had quite a few cohibas and Montecristos and the Jose Piedras although a cheaper cigar were just perfect. The right size and flavor was great and consistent through the entire smoke. I would definitely recommend and a bundle of 25 was really affordable compared to the others. Wish I wouldn't have given so many away to friends. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Right now I'm considering British brown or Sienna, both in his Heritage series, and/or Dexter. Probably 22/20 with antique stitching and a polished Ard (thumbnail with screw) buckle rather than his brushed trapezoidal buckle. Single floating keeper. Don't want to overwhelm the 574 case.
> 
> I think the mid to darker browns with a hint of red look better than tan (too much contrast) or black (not enough contrast) straps with the black 574 dial. Just my impressions.


I'm working on an order from George (Vesire) on a few straps right now. Two for the Pam and one for the Seiko. Hopefully we can make it work and they look good.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Would you go oxblood with a hint or white or cream stitching?


Sounds killer.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Anyone on those trading places that you follow want to swap a Tudor for that type of Zenith? Even my wife reckons that this Zenith is a stunning watch. She hates the Speedie.
> 
> 41mm titanium ?


I'm a fan of the Zenith pilots. If I had a smaller wrist I would be a fan of quite a few Zeniths.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just trying to help out my friends. My mom finally quit after about 50 years of smoking and it took cancer to make her do it. And I imagine it's also a risk factor with Covid floating around.


A wiseman said it's not dangerous if you don't inhale 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood[/QUOTE]

I quit smoking a couple years ago. Occasional cigar maybe. Still haven't given up nicotine but the cigarettes are over. Terrible things.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So which amongst us will keep the tradition as Club Captain? I thought it was brother BT


BT and 59 are The Godfathers of this place. Maybe wisdom does come with age.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sporty handed me a regular MOR card after I gave him proof that I was a Rolex owner (see last line)
> 
> View attachment 15394966


LOL. I think he called you an interloper. 

Hardly an interloper. You came and you stayed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> plus 8. Same as HK, Beijing and Singapore. Also Perth.
> 
> where are you in australia?


OK, so we are all in the same time zone. If you're on desktop, you can see my country flag. Hover the mouse over it and it tells you which city and country it is. Won't work if some members haven't completed that field in their profile.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> BT and 59 are The Godfathers of this place. *Maybe wisdom does come with age*.


Both @Betterthere and @5959HH are indeed The Godfathers of OoO and are wise. However, I wouldn't go so far as to proclaim that wisdom comes with age. Doesn't apply across the board, same as we don't make general sweeping statements about people.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Just ordered 4 straps from my new Bulgarian buddy George. These 3 and a brown with blue stitch for the Seiko. Because why not? Will report when they come in. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a fan of the Zenith pilots. If I had a smaller wrist I would be a fan of quite a few Zeniths.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's a cool brand.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Better or worse on the brushed steel?
> 
> I'm actually liking the steel for the summer on this piece - I'll try and snap a better photo in natural light next time I have the Spectre on my wrist
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of the bracelet but it's better than the nato as you don't look like you're trying to be a fictional spy

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> OK, so we are all in the same time zone. If you're on desktop, you can see my country flag. Hover the mouse over it and it tells you which city and country it is. Won't work if some members haven't completed that field in their profile.


my brother lives in Perth. I hear it's back to normal for you. They even go to childrens parties with their kids.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a fan of the Zenith pilots. If I had a smaller wrist I would be a fan of quite a few Zeniths.


Check out the watch service centre feedback before jumping into it. I read in the Zenith sub-forum that the service centres are pathetic.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's a cool brand.


After you find out about the service you get from the service centre? Not cool but stone cold.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> my brother lives in Perth. I hear it's back to normal for you. They even go to childrens parties with their kids.


That's correct. We've locked ourselves in and chased everyone away which has broken the cycle of covid-19 transmissions. Life is back to normal (or the new normal) but I am still having trouble with work out of the state so business has suffered.

Wait? Your brother is here? So why are you still there???


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Without words.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> New thread:
> 
> "Which watch should I wear for nuru massages?"


Definitely one of those oil filled Sinn or Ressance watches, just in case you need an extra squirt of lube to get the job done


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Without words.


You're right. I have no words. Why are there so many people on the beach???

This is the beach closest to my home,










This is a bit further away....










P.S. Forget about all that talk about Bondi Beach. It's an over rated tourist spot because of all the TV.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're right. I have no words. Why are there so many people on the beach???
> 
> This is the beach closest to my home,
> 
> ...


And to think that Mrs. Mario is approaching fifty.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Without words.


You just made Dogbert's day, he loves big bodacious women


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's correct. We've locked ourselves in and chased everyone away which has broken the cycle of covid-19 transmissions. Life is back to normal (or the new normal) but I am still having trouble with work out of the state so business has suffered.
> 
> Wait? Your brother is here? So why are you still there???


no place like home for me. Australia is a nice place to visit. But i cant find it in my heart to live there permanently. Or anywhere else.

my brother even changed his citizenship. Not just residence. And so has his family. I think his kids were born there already if i am not mistaken.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Very much so. But the homage bro was born before OoO


History & myth & scripture is loaded with 2nd siblings obtaining the "birthright" from firstborns! Now where is that mess of pottage?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Doxa just released a new 2020 Sub 300, very similar to the 300 50th anniversary LE.

Available in all Doxa colors.

The Professional (Orange) sold out on the first day....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Would you go oxblood with a hint or white or cream stitching?


Maybe not a bad idea for a black dial PAM.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That is true and it can be used to great effect
> 
> Brother of OoO


i would suppose the "accent" can be any piece or thing not just a chair. Accent wall. Accent watch. 

that's how i wear watches now. I dont mind if they dont match my attire. I just think of it as an Accent Watch. Anyway, it's mostly for my own personal pleasure.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You just made Dogbert's day, he loves big bodacious women
> View attachment 15395197


That fat guy in the red shorts looks like dictator Kim of North Korea....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> no place like home for me. Australia is a nice place to visit. But i cant find it in my heart to live there permanently. Or anywhere else.
> 
> my brother even changed his citizenship. Not just residence. And so has his family. I think his kids were born there already if i am not mistaken.


Then he is Australian like the rest of us. 😁


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Mav has an accent chair in his living room, an Eames that is


i was commanded by the wife to accompany her furniture shopping earlier. That's why i had occasion to ask about the accent chair. The furniture brands she was shopping: Mav and Bernhardt.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> After you find out about the service you get from the service centre? Not cool but stone cold.


is that worldwide? I dont have zenith service experience. So Zenith service is not zenith?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I think we're on the same page. I'm definitely leaning toward a darker brown, probably with a little less of the red. Do you think it will still look good with a darker stitching (like black)?


Then either Dexter Havana Brown or Horween Coffee Dublin. Both would look great with black or antique stitching.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> i would suppose the "accent" can be any piece or thing not just a chair. Accent wall. Accent watch.
> 
> that's how i wear watches now. I dont mind if they dont match my attire. I just think of it as an Accent Watch. Anyway, it's mostly for my own personal pleasure.


I see exactly what you mean


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Age alone does not bring wisdom. 

There are many of examples to the contrary.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're right. I have no words. Why are there so many people on the beach???
> 
> This is the beach closest to my home,
> 
> ...


It's summer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> And to think that Mrs. Mario is approaching fifty.


Pretty woman for sure. What's with the little walls? Social distancing?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I'm ready to kick myself in the nuts right about now. Was offered either the Explorer II Polar or the BLNR with 5% discount...picked the Polar and the rest is history.


On the other hand you chose the one you actually preferred. Valuation is never a concern as long a the watch is kept and not sold.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> What's with the little walls? Social distancing?


Basic privacy. I've seen them pre-CV19. Might've started getting popular as cell phone cameras became common.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> You get all LIKES for getting rid of that cockpit clock.


And you get a big like for the gif.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Pretty woman for sure. What's with the little walls? Social distancing?


Curtains, once ridiculed, are now fashionable.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let it be written in stone then











Bro Dog is now officially an OoO legend as the originator of the Batgirl nickname.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I've always been a Robusto man, hence my preference for Cohiba Robusto, Partagas Serie D No. 4, Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2, and when short on time, Partagas Serie D No. 6. Lately, I've been cutting down limiting myself to No. 6 and Cohiba Mini for quick fixes


At one time my preference was Partagas #10 (I think) off and on, mostly off. Since I've been off for many years, I'll enjoy vicariously through you and Sappie.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So which amongst us will keep the tradition as Club Captain? I thought it was brother BT


Definitely BT is our selected Supreme Leader of OoO. And you Bro Dog are XO, second in command.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay.... so he was deadly serious?


Hard to say. Some thought he was serious about everything he posted, but I thought he was often putting people on, or as you Aussies would say "taking the pi$$" with the unwashed. He remains to this day a man of mystery.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> plus 8. Same as HK, Beijing and Singapore. Also Perth.
> 
> where are you in australia?


Think Dog resides in Perth on his small island.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm working on an order from George (Vesire) on a few straps right now. Two for the Pam and one for the Seiko. Hopefully we can make it work and they look good.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Consider a Greg Stevens Design Dexter custom strap with black stitching for your 572 which is a high end watch. Either 24/24 with a polished thumbnail buckle or 24/22 and use your OEM Panerai buckle. Nice thing is you can measure your wrist and choose specific sizing on his website.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Definitely BT is our selected Supreme Leader of OoO. And you Bro Dog are XO, second in command.


I accept XO the drink


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> BT and 59 are The Godfathers of this place. Maybe wisdom does come with age.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


BT is the designated wiseman of OoO. I am the designated wiseass.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Hard to say. Some thought he was serious about everything he posted, but I thought he was often putting people on, or as you Aussies would say "taking the pi$$" with the unwashed. He remains to this day a man of mystery.


So he is the international man of mystery?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> According to Sporty, there can only be two Man of Daytona cards given out at any one time. This was to maintain the exclusivity


Sounds like the rule of the Sith.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Mav has an accent chair in his living room, an Eames that is


Another thing that I like is mid century modern designs and furniture. Good stuff.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Age alone does not bring wisdom.
> 
> There are many of examples to the contrary.


Or said a different way, good wine ages well; bad wine sours.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm not a fan of the bracelet but it's better than the nato as you don't look like you're trying to be a fictional spy
> 
> Brother of OoO


Lol, to be fair there is very, _very_ little 007 branding on this piece, and even then it's just "the watch Craig wore in the film" vs a special edition simply based off the film/franchise. I know there isn't a terrible amount of difference, but enough for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand you chose the one you actually preferred. Valuation is never a concern as long a the watch is kept and not sold.


True that.

Besides, I think an Explorer and an Explorer II makes the perfect pair... I'll keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sporty handed me a regular MOR card after I gave him proof that I was a Rolex owner (see last line)
> 
> View attachment 15394966


Sounds like you and Sporty were having a spirited debate here. Then again, who hasn't had a run in with him at one point or another? He's kinda like Rolex in a way...

At first, don't really like the guy, he's overrated, then you slowly begin to understand, see his thinking and say, "this mofo may actually be right" and end up liking him. 😂


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I accept XO the drink


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lol, to be fair there is very, _very_ little 007 branding on this piece, and even then it's just "the watch Craig wore in the film" vs a special edition simply based off the film/franchise. I know there isn't a terrible amount of difference, but enough for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's one of the few 007 LE's that doesn't have 007 references all over, which is a good thing.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> i would suppose the "accent" can be any piece or thing not just a chair. Accent wall. Accent watch.
> 
> that's how i wear watches now. I dont mind if they dont match my attire. I just think of it as an Accent Watch. Anyway, it's mostly for my own personal pleasure.


Unless the accent takes over the entire space...allow me to demonstrate.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Sounds like you and Sporty were having a spirited debate here. Then again, who hasn't had a run in with him at one point or another? He's kinda like Rolex in a way...
> 
> *At first, don't really like the guy, he's overrated, then you slowly begin to understand, see his thinking and say, "this mofo may actually be right" and end up liking him.* 😂


Right, he made it clear what the public perception of luxury watches really was, even if WUSers tried to deny it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Sounds like the rule of the Sith.


You know what they say, "Rules are made to be broken".*

*In "Rise of the Skywalkers" there was a whole arena filled with Siths praising to Palpatine.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You know what they say, "Rules are made to be broken".*
> 
> *In "Rise of the Skywalkers" there was a whole arena filled with Siths praising to Palpatine.


Those were just minions.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Consider a Greg Stevens Design Dexter custom strap with black stitching for your 572 which is a high end watch. Either 24/24 with a polished thumbnail buckle or 24/22 and use your OEM Panerai buckle. Nice thing is you can measure your wrist and choose specific sizing on his website.


Googling now. 
Horween coffee Dublin is pretty fantastic looking.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Sounds like you and Sporty were having a spirited debate here. Then again, who hasn't had a run in with him at one point or another? He's kinda like Rolex in a way...
> 
> At first, don't really like the guy, he's overrated, then you slowly begin to understand, see his thinking and say, "this mofo may actually be right" and end up liking him. 😂


Let's say that he was usually 50% right, I mean, the world didn't end at Rolex


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's say that he was usually 50% right, I mean, the world didn't end at Rolex


As we said already, though, if you ask some random person what "ALS" was, they'll either shrug, or they'll say, "Isn't that Lou Gherig's disease? They did the 'ice bucket challenge' a while ago, right?"


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Googling now.
> Horween coffee Dublin is pretty fantastic looking.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think that's the one I'm leaning towards as well. So nice.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's say that he was usually 50% right, I mean, the world didn't end at Rolex


Nor BMWs for that matter...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand you chose the one you actually preferred. Valuation is never a concern as long a the watch is kept and not sold.


Well sooner or later someone has to face it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Basic privacy. I've seen them pre-CV19. Might've started getting popular as cell phone cameras became common.


Thx never have seen one here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Definitely BT is our selected Supreme Leader of OoO. And you Bro Dog are XO, second in command.


Wait what happened to Gun?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Been a long day so I'm calling it a night gentlemen.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Unless the accent takes over the entire space...allow me to demonstrate.


That picture will stand alone as a tutorial on how a watch should not fit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sporty handed me a regular MOR card after I gave him proof that I was a Rolex owner (see last line)
> 
> View attachment 15394966


QED


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I think that's the one I'm leaning towards as well. So nice.


Great choice. Either antique or black stitching should contrast nicely. Maybe go with a 22/20 so you can use a 20mm Panerai OEM polished pin buckle in case you buy Panerai 22/20 OEM straps. IMO the 22/18 that comes with the watch has just a bit too much taper, and most of the OEM straps on the Panerai website are 22/20.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well sooner or later someone has to face it.


There's that. Depends on how long the can is kicked down the road. Definitely affects though what I buy these days. Depending on whether the Explorer II is discontinued and what, if anything, might replace it will determine the value of Dick's Polar in the future. When I bought my 116600 SD4K for $8K and change, who'd ever have predicted its current value? Still kicking that can down the road with no plans to sell.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ciao!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Wait what happened to Gun?


Sergeant-at-arms of OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's say that he was usually 50% right, I mean, the world didn't end at Rolex


For him I think the world did end at Rolex.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

While im at it lads, check out this guys tongue.










Anybody ever seen one longer?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 15395699
> 
> 
> Ciao!


Bling!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Cobia said:


> While im at it lads, check out this guys tongue.
> 
> View attachment 15395702
> 
> ...


Never actually looked for one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Been a long day so I'm calling it a night gentlemen.


She's looking rather pale. She's got to get out more.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 15395699
> 
> 
> Ciao!


Those shoes are stupid!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cobia said:


> While im at it lads, check out this guys tongue.
> 
> View attachment 15395702
> 
> ...


Never researched the subject.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Great choice. Either antique or black stitching should contrast nicely. Maybe go with a 22/20 so you can use a 20mm Panerai OEM polished pin buckle in case you buy Panerai 22/20 OEM straps. IMO the 22/18 that comes with the watch has just a bit too much taper, and most of the OEM straps on the Panerai website are 22/20.


I'd love to get a 20 and 22 OEM buckle to have both options.

I actually sent him an email last night asking some questions. No response yet, but is he usually pretty responsive to emails?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> While im at it lads, check out this guys tongue.
> 
> View attachment 15395702
> 
> ...


He's in a kitchen = the recipe calls for tongue = literally "store-bought"


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Cobia said:


> While im at it lads, check out this guys tongue.
> 
> View attachment 15395702
> 
> ...


he'll be a good lesbanian....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I'd love to get a 20 and 22 OEM buckle to have both options.
> 
> I actually sent him an email last night asking some questions. No response yet, but is he usually pretty responsive to emails?


Greg is usually very responsive to emails as I recall. He might be out of town.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Great choice. Either antique or black stitching should contrast nicely. Maybe go with a 22/20 so you can use a 20mm Panerai OEM polished pin buckle in case you buy Panerai 22/20 OEM straps. IMO the 22/18 that comes with the watch has just a bit too much taper, and most of the OEM straps on the Panerai website are 22/20.


I got a 24mm polished pin buckle from Panatime also which is not bad.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Talking about PAMs and straps ... heading into the office today (well, already there as I'm posting)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I'd love to get a 20 and 22 OEM buckle to have both options.
> 
> I actually sent him an email last night asking some questions. No response yet, but is he usually pretty responsive to emails?


I was able to source both 20 and 22 OEM buckles but most worthwhile to have a 20mm OEM even if you have to pay MSRP. Contact your AD to see if he'll sell you a 20mm for a discount since you bought your PAM from him. As I recall your AD ordered a brown buffalo PAM strap. Make sure it's the 22/20 and ask what he can do for you for a 20mm polished pin buckle.

Greg generally supplies a generic buckle with his straps, and you can request a polished thumbnail buckle. Keep in mind he usually discounts if you buy more than one strap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Talking about PAMs and straps ... heading into the office today (well, already there as I'm posting)


Really like that strap too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm better coordinated today.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Really like that strap too.


Fits the Submersible perfectly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

But I am thinking now about funky colors - after seeing that apple green.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I got a 24mm polished pin buckle from Panatime also which is not bad.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've bought several Panatime screw in buckles and they are a very well made. Panatime has some decent accessories. Some of his straps are nice too.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm better coordinated today.


Are those sweat pants in the office?! Wish I could pull that off like you do!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> But I am thinking now about funky colors - after seeing that apple green.


That Apple Green alligator will likely not see the light of day again anytime soon, although my daughter might like it if I pass my 574 to her down the line.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I've bought several Panatime screw in buckles and they are a very well made. Panatime has some decent accessories. Some of his straps are nice too.


Yeah. Makes it difficult to buy OEM. I have 2 OEM straps. And about 3 panatimes. I will never buy another OEM buckle for sure!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Are those sweat pants in the office?! Wish I could pull that off like you do!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHA, NO!!!! They are linen pants. Nice and sunny today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm better coordinated today.


The 005 might be the only other PAM I might buy. I prefer the solid caseback for that Unitas movement.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> HAHA, NO!!!! They are linen pants. Nice and sunny today.


I just expanded the photo on crapatalk. I can see it now  nice pants (and watch) ((and strap))!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. Makes it difficult to buy OEM. I have 2 OEM straps. And about 3 panatimes. I will never buy another OEM buckle for sure!


As far as I can tell the $15 Panatime screw-in buckles are essentially the same as PAM OEM buckles at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's say that he was usually 50% right, I mean, the world didn't end at Rolex


That's about right. I remember he had a hard time believing that Rolex used to be actually obtainable at ADs with discounts.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Are those sweat pants in the office?! Wish I could pull that off like you do!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Linen


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a white linen jacket too, but I haven't actually worn it about. Seemed like a good idea at the time. ;(


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Krish47 pretty sure you didn't receive two of these cards for your incomings earlier this year:
> View attachment 15394660


LOL, 
Mate, I already got the card issued by you on my BB58. I would take this for my GMT . 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Quite a lot to catch up.. Been away from here for a couple of days...😥😥


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Are those sweat pants in the office?! Wish I could pull that off like you do!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Long underwear. He lives in Canada and is probably a reserve Mountie on the weekends.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, tit for tat starts an all out war. After all, we should have some decorum, finesse and class as Man of Rolex.
> 
> Speaking of which, having seen one of these in a long time.... found it in my pictures gallery as I was tidying up the pictures on my computer.
> 
> View attachment 15394639


LOL...

But sporty didn't issue me with one though i have the 114060..Maybe club membership closed...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Come back @sportura


Yeah and issue me my MOR card..


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. Makes it difficult to buy OEM. I have 2 OEM straps. And about 3 panatimes. I will never buy another OEM buckle for sure!


Speaking of which, my overpriced IWC buckle is set to arrive today. 😂


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Random side note I found these guys which go well with the Tudor card:
> Tudor Finance - Get a better deal and save thousands!
> 
> They're also in Melbourne, so not only can you get a mortgage but they'll throw in Covid for free


LOL... 🤣 🤣 🤣 Thanks mate... I will check with them if they can get it in Brisbane... Maybe i can get another Tudor with those savings...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Today's choice, with a boring shirt.


Nice watch bro Sap and shirt too.

Now tell me when are you getting the blue version of this with power reserve. I know you have that running in background...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Speaking of which, my overpriced IWC buckle is set to arrive today.


How much $?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Contact your AD to see if he'll sell you a 20mm for a discount since you bought your PAM from him. As I recall your AD ordered a brown buffalo PAM strap. Make sure it's the 22/20 and ask what he can do for you for a 20mm polished.


Actually the PAM Sales Director that I met at the AD said he'd get me a free strap but he never actually said which one. Kind of a mystery. I think I'd posted this brown one that I'd like to get:










Unless I luck out and that's the one he gets me, I think I will ask him if he can get it for me at a discount along with the 20mm buckle.

Wouldn't it be funny if the free one ends up being the Apple  green one?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Got my-and-MrsBS's 10th Anniversary coming up at the end of October and don't have many ideas for stuff to do at home.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Actually the PAM Sales Director that I met at the AD said he'd get me a free strap but he never actually said which one. Kind of a mystery. I think I'd posted this brown one that I'd like to get:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ask him for the one that you want, it won't make a difference to them. I mean, what's the point to gift you a strap that you don't like?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> How much $?


About $100


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Wasn't it 1st September that Rolex is releasing something new....thoughts gents, what are they gonna reveal?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's correct. We've locked ourselves in and chased everyone away which has broken the cycle of covid-19 transmissions. Life is back to normal (or the new normal) but I am still having trouble with work out of the state so business has suffered.


Yeah, great to hear that life is getting back to normal. I reckon probably need some time for business to get normal.

Same here in QLD too.. life is getting back to normal except some breaching the quarantine and some blokes trying to sneak in through the borders.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Actually the PAM Sales Director that I met at the AD said he'd get me a free strap but he never actually said which one. Kind of a mystery. I think I'd posted this brown one that I'd like to get:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think woman who is the manager of the Panerai Boutique in Dallas does wear a 574 on a 22/18 Green Apple  strap. If you don't get the 22/20 dark brown buffalo strap, ask for one with a 20mm polished pin buckle, both discounted. IMO the 22/20 strap setup is better balanced on the wrist than a 22/18.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Will be pistoff if its just new colours of DJs. Live a little Rolex, titillate the masses.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Merv said:


> Wasn't it 1st September that Rolex is releasing something new....thoughts gents, what are they gonna reveal?


Great to hear from you mate. 

A Sub with a new movement maybe.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Just ordered 4 straps from my new Bulgarian buddy George. These 3 and a brown with blue stitch for the Seiko. Because why not? Will report when they come in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking straps - All of them   . Mate, you are going all out for the new PAM..


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> Wasn't it 1st September that Rolex is releasing something new....thoughts gents, what are they gonna reveal?


Scuttlebutt is that the OP supply has dried up, so they might get a new movement.

Maybe Subs too, but we can't really consider supply issues since they get sold too quickly already.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> Wasn't it 1st September that Rolex is releasing something new....thoughts gents, what are they gonna reveal?


Sky's the limit. Could be either a low or high ceiling. Maybe new cases and movements for some of their sports models? Anything is possible. I gave up long time ago trying to speculate what Rolex might do. Generally small increments although every now and then come up with something interesting.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> He doesn't kid about that kinda stuff.


I second that..


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Got my-and-MrsBS's 10th Anniversary coming up at the end of October and don't have many ideas for stuff to do at home.


Maybe buy his/hers Rolex? ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're right. I have no words. Why are there so many people on the beach???
> 
> This is the beach closest to my home,
> 
> ...


Beaches around Perth destroy anything in Sydney.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Beaches around Perth destroy anything in Sydney.


So "west coast, best coast" is the same in Australia as it is in the US?

I've only ever been to Sydney and Surfers Paradise, so I cant comment on Perth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I can recommend this guy for rugged PAM straps:

CBStraps

Unfortunately shipping is very expensive due to CV-19 - $40+ (used to be free shipping)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> So *"west coast, best coast"* is the same in Australia as it is in the US?
> 
> I've only ever been to Sydney and Surfers Paradise, so I cant comment my b Perth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same applies to Sweden (sorry Bro RJ)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Nice watch bro Sap and shirt too.
> 
> Now tell me when are you getting the blue version of this with power reserve. I know you have that running in background...


Not gonna happen. The dark blue dial is not as striking as silver.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mav said:


> Today's watch...


That's such a great combo mate..  

Bro Sap, did you put the rubber strap on your diver as well


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Not gonna happen. The dark blue dial is not as striking as silver.


Oh , Is it? Haven't seen one in person. I thought blue dial is more cool that white. Rhodium dial ?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A BIG congrats mate..   

Now you are really making me to buy one, there's nothing wrong with that though.

Still catching up with old posts


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


>


GIF Master.....🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> So "west coast, best coast" is the same in Australia as it is in the US?
> 
> I've only ever been to Sydney and Surfers Paradise, so I cant comment on Perth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about the Gulf Coast at South Padre Island TX? Perfect place to go 1st week in November. Few people on the island. 83F during the day and maybe 10 degrees cooler at night. Few people there. Snowbirds from the NE don't arrive until January.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> I picked it up today. May be?


A great choice mate and congrats.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Maybe buy his/hers Rolex? ;-)


That's the obvious answer, and I think we'd have a great time doing it. But she refuses to look at the computer when I point to a watch on the screen. Maybe she's pretending to ignore it, and she peruses watches in between studying her school work, but I dunno.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I think woman who is the manager of the Panerai Boutique in Dallas does wear a 574 on a 22/18 Green Apple  strap. If you don't get the 22/20 dark brown buffalo strap, ask for one with a 20mm polished pin buckle, both discounted. IMO the 22/20 strap setup is better balanced on the wrist than a 22/18.


Bro 59, TBH, i really like the green apple strap more than the watch itself.....Its such a nice combo......


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> So "west coast, best coast" is the same in Australia as it is in the US?
> 
> I've only ever been to Sydney and Surfers Paradise, so I cant comment on Perth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only when you start getting to the upper part of the Northern Beaches of Sydney, Byron Bay and the NSW south coast is when you start getting beaches as pretty and clean as city beaches within a 15km radius of Perth.

Bondi and Manly are so overrated. A bit like Venice Beach. Where I am
In Cronulla is visually superior to those beaches has less tourists and is so much cleaner.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just switched out the OEM black alligator strap from my PAM574 for the Greg Stevens Design 22/22 saddle tan strap I had used before on my PAM655. I think though a darker brown might look better.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Bro 59, TBH, i really like the green apple strap more than the watch itself.....Its such a nice combo......


Thanks. Most opinions regarding the Apple Green alligator strap have been negative.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> That's the obvious answer, and I think we'd have a great time doing it. But she refuses to look at the computer when I point to a watch on the screen. Maybe she's pretending to ignore it, and she peruses watches in between studying her school work, but I dunno.


Maybe she's gotta a wee surprise for you ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Only when you start getting to the upper part of the Northern Beaches of Sydney, Byron Bay and the NSW south coast is when you start getting beaches as pretty and clean as city beaches within a 15km radius of Perth.
> 
> Bondi and Manly are so overrated. A bit like Venice Beach. Where I am
> In Cronulla is visually superior to those beaches has less tourists and is so much cleaner.


been to Noosa North Shore ?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Both @Betterthere and @5959HH are indeed The Godfathers of OoO and are wise.


^^^ This.. 🙏 🙏

And i am honoured to have Bro 59 introduce me to OoO brotherhood.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. Most opinions regarding the Apple Green alligator strap have been negative.


I like it mate and IMO it makes that PAM more lively than the traditional one.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

So, I am very conscious of this thread whenever I am called by the voices of dark forces whispering in my ear, BUY AND OMEGA.....BUY AN OMEGA.

I have tired my best to resist those temptations and cast those demonic voices aside and out of my head. Recently, I am ashamed to say that I nearly succumb to those dark forces.

For a moment I considered buying a Seamaster Quartz, as a "knock around watch" to compliment my G Shock, but a little more fancy when I was dressed up but not dressed up enough to warrant wearing my Submariner.

I tried to rationale these thoughts with the above way of thinking. It's just a quartz, it doesn't matter. Than the questions arise of how do I face the people in this thread knowing I betrayed them......

These thoughts kept me awake at night.. When my chick would come downstairs and see me sitting in a dark room staring out into dark night she would ask me, Thomas J, what's wrong? Is it the Pandemic? Is it the thought of bringing another child into this cold cruel, COVID19 world?

I would just clasp her hand, look into her eyes and say, no my dear. That's not it. Go back to bed my love.

This went on for months! Finally she couldn't take it anymore and begged me to tell her what was bothering me.
I admit I was scared to tell her.....she doesn't understand my passion for watches. To her a watch is merely to keep time, sometimes fashionable. To me, to those reading this we are the initiated and inducted into this way of life. How could she ever understand my plight? Perhaps the meaning of all life as life is about time. Time dictates our every decision in everything that we do. Can she share these views that I hold so near and dear to my heart and soul? Could a mere Michelle watch wearer, a product of Swatch even begin to understand? Could she even accept me for who I am? All these thoughts and more raced through my mind....i had to decide. I took a deep breath in and held it.

As she stared into the depth of soul with her penetrating blue eyes I knew I must tell her the truth no matter how painful it might be for me....

I took her hand again and in great detail I explained to her what I have been going through and the difficult choice that I had to make. She stood silent for what seemed like an eternity, leaned back as she squeezed my hand so tightly and said. "So buy something else."

And just like that I was free! Free from the bonds, the chains, the hell I had been living in for so long that was self induced. I leaned in to kiss her on the cheek, pulled her close and held her tight. So very tight that we both wept. I l knew that whatever decisions I habe made in the past, and will make in the future the single best decision I have ever made was having my LDM in my life.

I bought a Grand Seiko Quartz instead. I'm very happy.

















Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I recently received Dr. Peter's Doxa books.

Very nice books and a must for a Doxa fanboy.

59'er - you might want to get one...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, I did the test out of curiosity, with all the talks about asymptomatic cases, I wanted to know if I caught it before without knowing, but the test showed the absence of antibodies, old or new


Great to hear mate..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> So, I am very conscious of this thread whenever I am called by the voices of dark forces whispering in my ear, BUY AND OMEGA.....BUY AN OMEGA.
> 
> I have tired my best to resist those temptations and cast those demonic voices aside and out of my head. Recently, I am ashamed to say that I nearly succumb to those dark forces.
> 
> ...











You get a big LIKE for going to that effort at sharing although be warned that BSF will no doubt Daument your entry with his GS Tiffany spring drive. Since you've spent time on this thread, I'm sure you're aware this is not really a Rolex thread although we do disparage Omega's here at every opportunity but not Seiko's. Actually two of us just bought a couple of Panerai 574's within a week of each other. BTW nice GS quartz!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> So, I am very conscious of this thread whenever I am called by the voices of dark forces whispering in my ear, BUY AND OMEGA.....BUY AN OMEGA.
> 
> I have tired my best to resist those temptations and cast those demonic voices aside and out of my head. Recently, I am ashamed to say that I nearly succumb to those dark forces.
> 
> ...


wow - we have a poet in OoO ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I recently received Dr. Peter's Doxa books.
> 
> Very nice books and a must for a Doxa fanboy.
> 
> ...


I probably need to buy a 1500T first since I sold my last one awhile back.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I probably need to buy a 1500T first since I sold my last one awhile back.


readily available - 1500T


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> So, I am very conscious of this thread whenever I am called by the voices of dark forces whispering in my ear, BUY AND OMEGA.....BUY AN OMEGA.
> 
> I have tired my best to resist those temptations and cast those demonic voices aside and out of my head. Recently, I am ashamed to say that I nearly succumb to those dark forces.
> 
> ...


IMHO, I think it's perfectly ok to have one or two carefully chosen AUTOMATIC Omegas. But I've learned here that you just have to be willing to have them disparaged and derided occasionally and you might want to do that to your own Omegas from time to time. Personally, I'm not a fan of quartz Omegas, so I guess if you absolutely must have a higher end quartz watch, Grand Seiko is the way to go in that department. Your lady may have just seen Seiko and assumed it's a $100 watch!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

The Thomas J said:


> So, I am very conscious of this thread whenever I am called by the voices of dark forces whispering in my ear, BUY AND OMEGA.....BUY AN OMEGA.
> 
> I have tired my best to resist those temptations and cast those demonic voices aside and out of my head. Recently, I am ashamed to say that I nearly succumb to those dark forces.
> 
> ...


Congrats... and the story is so beautiful


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Sounds like the rule of the Sith.


It is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Sounds like you and Sporty were having a spirited debate here. Then again, who hasn't had a run in with him at one point or another? He's kinda like Rolex in a way...
> 
> At first, don't really like the guy, he's overrated, then you slowly begin to understand, see his thinking and say, "this mofo may actually be right" and end up liking him.


I think you summed up everyone's experience with @sportura


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> That's such a great combo mate..
> 
> Bro Sap, did you put the rubber strap on your diver as well


Yup. I switch about frequently. Steel, rubber, nato.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Oh , Is it? Haven't seen one in person. I thought blue dial is more cool that white. Rhodium dial ?


I guess its all about what you like. I find with the silver dial is that the details on the dial are very evident, esp the blue background of the moonphase. I like blue dials (if you haven't guessed), but with that GO, I like the silver better. Others may like the blue better. I don't dislike the blue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Cheers


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You know what they say, "Rules are made to be broken".*
> 
> *In "Rise of the Skywalkers" there was a whole arena filled with Siths praising to Palpatine.


That's because they ran out of ideas for episode 9


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> So, I am very conscious of this thread whenever I am called by the voices of dark forces whispering in my ear, BUY AND OMEGA.....BUY AN OMEGA.
> 
> I have tired my best to resist those temptations and cast those demonic voices aside and out of my head. Recently, I am ashamed to say that I nearly succumb to those dark forces.
> 
> ...


Jeez. And then you bought that?!?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> As we said already, though, if you ask some random person what "ALS" was, they'll either shrug, or they'll say, "Isn't that Lou Gherig's disease? They did the 'ice bucket challenge' a while ago, right?"


Try asking my missus that....

I said to her; "well darling, I found a nice German watch called A Lange & Sohne"

Her response was "don't you dare buy it"

End of conversation.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Nor BMWs for that matter...


Hahahahaha 

He was a man of BMW


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> readily available - 1500T


Being in Canada, my concern about ordering from the website is the potentially large customs/duty/taxes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> While im at it lads, check out this guys tongue.
> 
> View attachment 15395702
> 
> ...


I think there is a suitable job for him....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She's looking rather pale. She's got to get out more.


That's why she is slumped onto the floor?

#fight against under nourished girls


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> He's in a kitchen = the recipe calls for tongue = literally "store-bought"


You tasted tongue before?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm better coordinated today.


Whoa! Thank God for that!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Great looking straps - All of them   . Mate, you are going all out for the new PAM..


Yep. And the guy George seems like a good guy. I hope they are built well. I really like the idea of helping somebody's side business also. I would really like this watch to be versatile so hoping these straps can casual it down. I ordered 4 straps from him but 1 is a brown strap with blue stitch for the Seiko. I am still tossing around the idea of making my own. Found a local leather supplier so I gotta stop by soon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> That Apple Green alligator will likely not see the light of day again anytime soon, although my daughter might like it if I pass my 574 to her down the line.


The apple green is definitely a woman's colour for watch strap. Otherwise it would be a metrosexual man.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> HAHA, NO!!!! They are linen pants. Nice and sunny today.


Have you got see through translucent top, undone buttons and a fat gold chain to go with the linen pants too?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I can recommend this guy for rugged PAM straps:
> 
> CBStraps
> 
> Unfortunately shipping is very expensive due to CV-19 - $40+ (used to be free shipping)


Army green with the American flag is something I may need in my life.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I just expanded the photo on crapatalk. I can see it now  nice pants (and watch) ((and strap))!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some love you two have going on there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> That's about right. I remember he had a hard time believing that Rolex used to be actually obtainable at ADs with discounts.


He just discovered Rolex watches after years of Seiko....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I have a white linen jacket too, but I haven't actually worn it about. Seemed like a good idea at the time. ;(


You might be able to pull off the look.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Quite a lot to catch up.. Been away from here for a couple of days...


Yeah, where you've been?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> LOL...    Thanks mate... I will check with them if they can get it in Brisbane... Maybe i can get another Tudor with those savings...


I think you can use any mortgage broker from around the country because their registration is with the prudential authority and is nationwide unlike real estate agents which are state level registered.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Have you got see through translucent top, undone buttons and a fat gold chain to go with the linen pants too?


No, but I was hoping you could tell me where you shop?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Wasn't it 1st September that Rolex is releasing something new....thoughts gents, what are they gonna reveal?


Don't think it's the first. But it doesn't matter because we can't get it anyway.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He just discovered Rolex watches after years of Seiko....


Don't forget his former lust for Omega Speedmasters and his subsequent self-loathing.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Just switched out the OEM black alligator strap from my PAM574 for the Greg Stevens Design 22/22 saddle tan strap I had used before on my PAM655. I think though a darker brown might look better.


Dunno man I'm digging it. I feel it would have to match your shoes or boots though. I got a thing about watch straps matching shoes and belts. Maybe I'm weird.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, great to hear that life is getting back to normal. I reckon probably need some time for business to get normal.
> 
> Same here in QLD too.. life is getting back to normal except some breaching the quarantine and some blokes trying to sneak in through the borders.


This is prolonging because Victorians and New South Waleans are not playing ball. The rest of the country is almost cleared of COVID-19 transmissions and there are no new people turning up sick.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Will be pistoff if its just new colours of DJs. Live a little Rolex, titillate the masses.


Rumour has it that new colours of Oyster Perpetual are coming out


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Our neighbor lady just came over andgifted us a set of Thomas Keller (French Laundry) cookbooks.

nicest gift in a long time.

now the pressure is on!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno man I'm digging it. I feel it would have to match your shoes or boots though. I got a thing about watch straps matching shoes and belts. Maybe I'm weird.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I find that with brown leathers, I don't really have to match them too closely. If my shoes and belt are brown, then a brown strap would be fine. I would not wear brown strap with black shoes/belt and vice versa. I would wear a blue or other coloured strap with either though.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Got my-and-MrsBS's 10th Anniversary coming up at the end of October and don't have many ideas for stuff to do at home.


Heard that celebrating anniversaries and the like is important to a Korean girl. Better not mess this up. What you gonna do?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You tasted tongue before?


I forget; I might have. The most interesting things I remember so far (land-based, anyway) are heart and maybe intestine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Maybe buy his/hers Rolex? ;-)


Okay. You got the answer. He needs to buy a pair of watches to commemorate 10 years as a couple


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Heard that celebrating anniversaries and the like is important to a Korean girl. Better not mess this up. What you gonna do?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, where you've been?


Caught a bit busy with some household stuff mate. Clearing the clutter.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Beaches around Perth destroy anything in Sydney.


LOL. Too crowded is my complaint about Sydney beaches. But you guys have a better beach than what Melbournians have.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you can use any mortgage broker from around the country because their registration is with the prudential authority and is nationwide unlike real estate agents which are state level registered.


Thanks for the info mate.   . I didnt know that. Really relevant as i'm still in search for own home.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Got my-and-MrsBS's 10th Anniversary coming up at the end of October and don't have many ideas for stuff to do at home.


Sex?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> So, I am very conscious of this thread whenever I am called by the voices of dark forces whispering in my ear, BUY AND OMEGA.....BUY AN OMEGA.
> 
> I have tired my best to resist those temptations and cast those demonic voices aside and out of my head. Recently, I am ashamed to say that I nearly succumb to those dark forces.
> 
> ...


Well I'm giving this one a 8 for originality and about a 6.5 on watch choices. Overall not a bad intro. Really appreciate the effort. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> So "west coast, best coast" is the same in Australia as it is in the US?
> 
> I've only ever been to Sydney and Surfers Paradise, so I cant comment on Perth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope eastern US beaches better plus water is warm.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> So "west coast, best coast" is the same in Australia as it is in the US?
> 
> I've only ever been to Sydney and Surfers Paradise, so I cant comment on Perth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. Gold Coast is over rated. The sand at the beaches there are eroding away and it is half of what it used to be. I used to live close to the Gold Coast (Surfers Paradise is a suburb) and it is now in a sorry state.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's because they ran out of ideas for episode 9


Eventually too much stretching will break the band...Its already on the verge of breaking. Never make a sequel for the sake of it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Only when you start getting to the upper part of the Northern Beaches of Sydney, Byron Bay and the NSW south coast is when you start getting beaches as pretty and clean as city beaches within a 15km radius of Perth.
> 
> Bondi and Manly are so overrated. A bit like Venice Beach. Where I am
> In Cronulla is visually superior to those beaches has less tourists and is so much cleaner.


Yeah, I love Byron Bay. I think Thor and his avengers friends live there too....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> As we said already, though, if you ask some random person what "ALS" was, they'll either shrug, or they'll say, "Isn't that Lou Gherig's disease? They did the 'ice bucket challenge' a while ago, right?"


Question to the Brothers:

What would you say the split between "shrug" and "Lou Gehrig's disease" would be?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Been a long day so I'm calling it a night gentlemen.


Brother Dog, is this curvy enough or still too skinny?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> So, I am very conscious of this thread whenever I am called by the voices of dark forces whispering in my ear, BUY AND OMEGA.....BUY AN OMEGA.
> 
> I have tired my best to resist those temptations and cast those demonic voices aside and out of my head. Recently, I am ashamed to say that I nearly succumb to those dark forces.
> 
> ...


Congratulations @The Thomas J

Wear it in good health


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Try asking my missus that....
> 
> I said to her; "well darling, I found a nice German watch called A Lange & Sohne"
> 
> ...


I suspect most OoO guys here have an appreciation for A Lange & Sohne but only a couple of us who have actually plunked down $$$$ to actually buy one.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 15395699
> 
> 
> Ciao!


OY!!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Army green with the American flag is something I may need in my life.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Joined the army?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> No, but I was hoping you could tell me where you shop?


I will ask my architect friend.

He comes to meetings with this translucent top and you can see his titties


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep. And the guy George seems like a good guy. I hope they are built well. I really like the idea of helping somebody's side business also. I would really like this watch to be versatile so hoping these straps can casual it down. I ordered 4 straps from him but 1 is a brown strap with blue stitch for the Seiko. I am still tossing around the idea of making my own. Found a local leather supplier so I gotta stop by soon.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's exactly how Greg Stevens got started.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't forget his former lust for Omega Speedmasters and his subsequent self-loathing.


That is true too. Rolex was his grail watch brand and it stopped there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You tasted tongue before?


Of course... Quite tasty.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Talking about PAMs and straps ... heading into the office today (well, already there as I'm posting)


Fwiw, I think you don't need any other straps for that watch. Perfect as it is.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Are those sweat pants in the office?! Wish I could pull that off like you do!!


I'm betting those are linen pants...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The apple green is definitely a woman's colour for watch strap. Otherwise it would be a metrosexual man.


What exactly is a "metrosexual" man? Have a feeling it ain't me 'cause I'm just not feeling that Apple Green alligator strap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno man I'm digging it. I feel it would have to match your shoes or boots though. I got a thing about watch straps matching shoes and belts. Maybe I'm weird.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's normal.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> HAHA, NO!!!! They are linen pants. Nice and sunny today.


#nra!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is prolonging because Victorians and New South Waleans are not playing ball. The rest of the country is almost cleared of COVID-19 transmissions and there are no new people turning up sick.


See NZ got some more.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


>


Jorge suggested a his & hers watch to commemorate ten years. That takes care of present.

You can also plan a candle light dinner with a nice meal plus miniature wedding cake.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Caught a bit busy with some household stuff mate. Clearing the clutter.


Skip bin, throw everything out that you haven't used in five years


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Quite a lot to catch up.. Been away from here for a couple of days...😥😥


I bet you don't have a good excuse either. 😋


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Thanks for the info mate.   . I didnt know that. Really relevant as i'm still in search for own home.


Ask around some friends as some of them have connections with insiders in a bank or building society and they can push through loans at good mates rates for you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Question to the Brothers:
> 
> What would you say the split between "shrug" and "Lou Gehrig's disease" would be?


Lou would be the favorite.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Sex?


Well, besides sex.

Oh okay, some bondage toys might make good presents too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Joined the army?


Nope and kinda regret that. All the civil unrest I can't get away from lately has me wearing flags lately.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Dog, is this curvy enough or still too skinny?


Under nourished


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Got my-and-MrsBS's 10th Anniversary coming up at the end of October and don't have many ideas for stuff to do at home.


You still got your tuba? 😇


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Krish47 said:


> A great choice mate and congrats.


I don't remember if I thanked you already, thanks too!

The simplicity of this watch annoys me a bit. Compared to Batman, Sub's bezel is "bland". It fingering easily and the GMT one changes colors beautifully. The brushed bracelet is so muted. But overall, the watch is very comfortable and unobtrusive. And that's probably what the Submariner phenomenon is all about.

Are the same materials used in Sub and GMT II to produce the hands?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I suspect most OoO guys here have an appreciation for A Lange & Sohne but only a couple of us who have actually plunked down $$$$ to actually buy one.


That is true. I have a spend limit for most things. For watches, anything more than A$17k is pushing the value proposition and I walk away.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno man I'm digging it. I feel it would have to match your shoes or boots though. I got a thing about watch straps matching shoes and belts. Maybe I'm weird.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Strangely enough:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You still got your tuba?


My DI would be proud


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough:


That works


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I find that with brown leathers, I don't really have to match them too closely. If my shoes and belt are brown, then a brown strap would be fine. I would not wear brown strap with black shoes/belt and vice versa. I would wear a blue or other coloured strap with either though.


Good plan although I rarely match a watch strap with belts and shoes. I do attempt to match belt and shoes. Sometimes.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> been to Noosa North Shore ?


As in Noosa in Queensland?

Yes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> You get a big LIKE for going to that effort at sharing although be warned that BSF will no doubt Daument your entry with his GS Tiffany spring drive. Since you've spent time on this thread, I'm sure you're aware this is not really a Rolex thread although we do disparage Omega's here at every opportunity but not Seiko's. Actually two of us just bought a couple of Panerai 574's within a week of each other. BTW nice GS quartz!


It's sad being so predictable...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's sad being so predictable...
> 
> View attachment 15396240


Not really a Daument unless you post at least one picture of Tiffany on his original thread, and pictures of the cheerleader, Tiffany, at the same time.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough:


BOOM!!!! Yep strap looks great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's why she is slumped onto the floor?
> 
> #fight against under nourished girls


Dog, Dog, Dog....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> I don't remember if I thanked you already, thanks too!
> 
> The simplicity of this watch annoys me a bit. Compared to Batman, Sub's bezel is "bland". It fingering easily and the GMT one changes colors beautifully. The brushed bracelet is so muted. But overall, the watch is very comfortable and unobtrusive. And that's probably what the Submariner phenomenon is all about.
> 
> Are the same materials used in Sub and GMT II to produce the hands?


No worries mate. 

Its the simplicity that i really like with ND Sub-not even cyclops.This helps in getting the overall symmetry of the watch.

Not an expert to tell you on the hands, maybe other bro's can chime in.

Really like mine.
.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Dog, is this curvy enough or still too skinny?


GF.

Got my answer...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Sex?


Might I suggest some toys? Ask Bro Dogbert for specifics.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We need to start something new...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough:


Well coordinated


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dog, Dog, Dog....


Heehehehe


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Might I suggest some toys? Ask Bro Dogbert for specifics.


Maybe later... I have a nice picture


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations @The Thomas J
> 
> Wear it in good health


Thank you brother!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need to start something new...
> 
> View attachment 15396252


Fully supported...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Skip bin, throw everything out that you haven't used in five years


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> That's exactly how Greg Stevens got started.


He answered my email btw. Sent me some pics of new leathers that aren't on the site yet. Made my decision even more difficult.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ask around some friends as some of them have connections with insiders in a bank or building society and they can push through loans at good mates rates for you.


Sure mate,
Haven't got that stage yet. Hoping to get there in an year time.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> He was a man of BMW


He got mad when I daumented him with my M4 when he showed off his 4 Series. 😂


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need to start something new...
> 
> View attachment 15396252


She's awesome!

Cant tell if she's Salma Hayek calibre. It may be a toss up. 


















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still keeping good time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> He answered my email btw. Sent me some pics of new leathers that aren't on the site yet. Made my decision even more difficult.


Another  for Greg Stevens. He makes some good strap. A friend with a PAM 372 (?) has a couple of GSD's.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The Thomas J said:


> So, I am very conscious of this thread whenever I am called by the voices of dark forces whispering in my ear, BUY AND OMEGA.....BUY AN OMEGA.
> 
> I have tired my best to resist those temptations and cast those demonic voices aside and out of my head. Recently, I am ashamed to say that I nearly succumb to those dark forces.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Krish47 said:


> That's such a great combo mate..
> 
> Bro Sap, did you put the rubber strap on your diver as well


Thanks man! I think Sap has/had his on the rubber too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Our neighbor lady just came over andgifted us a set of Thomas Keller (French Laundry) cookbooks.
> 
> nicest gift in a long time.
> 
> ...


Mrs Mav is a big fan of his!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Nope eastern US beaches better plus water is warm.


Maybe in the south (east), but I don't have much love for north east beaches. Hamptons are rocky, and even Newport, RI and Maine are just ok. The houses and estates are gorgeous, but you can't beat California beaches _year round_

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Gold Coast is over rated. The sand at the beaches there are eroding away and it is half of what it used to be. I used to live close to the Gold Coast (Surfers Paradise is a suburb) and it is now in a sorry state.


Funny you say that; when my buddy and I visited Gold Coast, we didn't step onto the beaches once, honestly, mainly kept to the City of Surfer's Paradise and the hotel pool

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maybe in the south (east), but I don't have much love for north east beaches. Hamptons are rocky, and even Newport, RI and Maine are just ok. The houses and estates are gorgeous, but you can't beat California beaches _year round_
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are correct should have said Southeastern beaches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> He answered my email btw. Sent me some pics of new leathers that aren't on the site yet. Made my decision even more difficult.


That particular strap looks pretty good as it has streaks of black as well as black stitching to contrast with the 574 dial. BTW what is the circumference of the part of your arm or wrist where you wear your watches? Although my actual wrist is 7", I wear my watches in the concavity just proximal to my wrist that measures 6.5". Makes a difference in what the strap lengths should be.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maybe in the south (east), but I don't have much love for north east beaches. Hamptons are rocky, and even Newport, RI and Maine are just ok. The houses and estates are gorgeous, but you can't beat California beaches _year round_
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


W Coast beaches are nice as long as you don't go in the frigid water. And at San Diego there's raw sewage that floats up from Tijuana.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You are correct should have said Southeastern beaches.


Beginning at Virginia Beach and better as one keeps traveling south.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I will never buy a Citizen watch again. Trying to flip one is like pulling teeth. I’m seriously inclined to see if I receive a response if I post it as free. 

Knowing my luck they will ask me to pay the shipping.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> W Coast beaches are nice as long as you don't go in the frigid water. And at San Diego there's raw sewage that floats up from Tijuana.


Coronado is really nice! And the water in Malibu is great (albeit a bit cold). Won't touch the water in Santa Monica.

I just feel like year round, if you know where to go, it's hard to beat certain CA beaches

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I will never buy a Citizen watch again. Trying to flip one is like pulling teeth. I'm seriously inclined to see if I receive a response if I post it as free.
> 
> Knowing my luck they will ask me to pay the shipping.


Some brands are hell to flip...Bremont comes to mind.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


>


Nice pics in your FS post. Any particular reason on the BB58?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will ask my architect friend.
> 
> He comes to meetings with this translucent top and you can see his titties




Well, good that you refer to him as "friend".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> What exactly is a "metrosexual" man? Have a feeling it ain't me 'cause I'm just not feeling that Apple Green alligator strap.


Hmmm.... don't know the definition but can identify hallmarks:

always well dressed;
uses skincare productions over and above aftershave, deodorant, etc - ie moisturizers, etc. Might even use makeup;
always shaved (everywhere);
even gays think he's gay but he's not.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I will never buy a Citizen watch again. Trying to flip one is like pulling teeth. I'm seriously inclined to see if I receive a response if I post it as free.
> 
> Knowing my luck they will ask me to pay the shipping.


This Citizen is what my wife bought for me as my first nice watch. Some months later, when she said she doesn't like Seiko because it's Japanese, I told her how Citizen is also a Japanese company. "What? If I knew that, I wouldn't have bought it for you!"

Missed out on starting with TAG. (or maybe Hamilton)

I don't have any more slots open in my watch box, so she says this one can go away first.

Originally maybe $400, and I think I'd be lucky if I offload it for $100.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> He got mad when I daumented him with my M4 when he showed off his 4 Series.


Did he really?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> She's awesome!
> 
> Cant tell if she's Salma Hayek calibre. It may be a toss up.
> 
> ...


LOVE Salma!!!!!

Ever tell you about my dream of her?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Thanks man! I think Sap has/had his on the rubber too.


Yup. Safety first!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Funny you say that; when my buddy and I visited Gold Coast, we didn't step onto the beaches once, honestly, mainly kept to the City of Surfer's Paradise and the hotel pool
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What???


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Some brands are hell to flip...Bremont comes to mind.


I'd buy a Bremont at a Citizen price.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> That particular strap looks pretty good as it has streaks of black as well as black stitching to contrast with the 574 dial. BTW what is the circumference of the part of your arm or wrist where you wear your watches? Although my actual wrist is 7", I wear my watches in the concavity just proximal to my wrist that measures 6.5". Makes a difference in what the strap lengths should be.


It's pretty much 6.5" and flat where I wear it and there's a little distal/proximal play there as well. It doesn't always sit in the exact same spot. I think his 120/70 that he lists for 6.5" wrists should be just right. I've already got a couple of custom straps from Etsy that are about that size (some slightly smaller) and fit well.










I may still get that new color (Ultimate Brown btw) down the road, but I decided to go with my first instinct, which was the Horween Coffee Dublin with black box stitch.










I'm going to get a 2nd one for another watch but I'll leave that a secret for a later reveal.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What???


Granted, it was "winter" although it was plenty warm.

But it nobody was out in the water on the beaches! We definitely hit up Bondai and Manlay even in Sydney though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Coronado is really nice! And the water in Malibu is great (albeit a bit cold). Won't touch the water in Santa Monica.
> 
> I just feel like year round, if you know where to go, it's hard to beat certain CA beaches
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe I'm just a sissy but the water here is cold no matter where. LOL

IMO best beach in the continental US is Panama City Beach in FL. White soft sand, beautiful clear blue warm water.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Did he really?


I think so. He ignored me for a bit after that. HAHAHA


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

IWC buckle arrived and installed! ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> This Citizen is what my wife bought for me as my first nice watch. Some months later, when she said she doesn't like Seiko because it's Japanese, I told her how Citizen is also a Japanese company. "What? If I knew that, I wouldn't have bought it for you!"
> 
> Missed out on starting with TAG. (or maybe Hamilton)
> 
> ...


Maybe donate it to some charity and declare $400 off your taxes?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I think so. He ignored me for a bit after that. HAHAHA


.

Can't get mad at a Daumenting. Gotta just accept and congratulate.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> Maybe I'm just a sissy but the water here is cold no matter where. LOL
> 
> IMO best beach in the continental US is Panama City Beach in FL. White soft sand, beautiful clear blue warm water.


My favorite beaches that I've been to so far is Hawaii. These were from the North Shore, I believe...




























That was quite the vacation. Can't wait to go back when all this **** is over.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Maybe donate it to some charity and declare $400 off your taxes?


Worth a shot. Could give it to a relative or someone, too, but not sure who'd want it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The Carribean for me


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> It's pretty much 6.5" and flat where I wear it and there's a little distal/proximal play there as well. It doesn't always sit in the exact same spot. I think his 120/70 that he lists for 6.5" wrists should be just right. I've already got a couple of custom straps from Etsy that are about that size (some slightly smaller) and fit well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your wrist is exactly the same size as mine. The saddle tan strap I just illustrated is 120/70 and I wear it in the 2nd hole from the end of the strap. 









The Horween Coffee Dublin with black box stitching is a great choice. I have several of his straps and think highly of his artistic skills.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I think so. He ignored me for a bit after that. HAHAHA


Some people here just have very thin skin and are easily offended. Nice thing here is no one is particularly thin skinned although we are polite on OoO most times except to speedposters.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Nice pics in your FS post. Any particular reason on the BB58?


Thanks mate.

Yeah selling it as part of raising funds for Home. A bit of background below.
I actually had two savings , one for watch and another for home. And i was aiming for a home in a couple of years time.

During this COVID time , Oz government announced some grants for first home buyers in an effort to revive the real estate industry and the builders (Which is a good thing). But what i have observed is instead of actually taking the help, the real estate had increased the price ( Somewhere increased by 20-30 %) and had become greedy. And i dont think , once the COVID is over, they will reduce the price. It either gonna stay there or go up. More like the price of Rolex Steel sports model in grey market..Besides Banks are also becoming a bit more stringent in sanctioning the loans.

So I had to cut short my timeline from 2 years to 1. Hence the decision was made to let go on BB58 and GMT.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Some people here just have very thin skin and are easily offended. Nice thing here is no one is particularly thin skinned although we are polite on OoO most times except to speedposters.


We've lost a lot of speedposters since new thread. First post just doesn't invite those.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yeah selling it as part of raising funds for Home. A bit of background below.
> I actually had two savings , one for watch and another for home. And i was aiming for a home in a couple of years time.
> ...


Got it good plan. Like I said photos excellent. didn't know if you just didn't care for it. If in USA, I would consider it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Krish47 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yeah selling it as part of raising funds for Home. A bit of background below.
> I actually had two savings , one for watch and another for home. And i was aiming for a home in a couple of years time.
> ...


Well best of luck, home is always more important than watches anyways. You can always buy another BB58 in the future. ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> My favorite beaches that I've been to so far is Hawaii. These were from the North Shore, I believe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You found an Omega in the sand?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mav said:


> Well best of luck, home is always more important than watches anyways. You can always buy another BB58 in the future. 👍


Yeah. Thanks mate. lets see how it goes.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> You found an Omega in the sand?


I did! It was just lying around. Finders keepers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I did! It was just lying around. Finders keepers.


Don't tell me that you actually touched it


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just trying to help out my friends. My mom finally quit after about 50 years of smoking and it took cancer to make her do it. And I imagine it's also a risk factor with Covid floating around.


A wiseman said it's not dangerous if you don't inhale 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood
[/QUOTE]

I gave a like for her kicking that far into it. My dad smoked very heavily on and off until his 50s before finally staying quit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> A wiseman said it's not dangerous if you don't inhale
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I gave a like for her kicking that far into it. My dad smoked very heavily on and off until his 50s before finally staying quit.
[/QUOTE]
Probably time to repeat my Daddy's story. he started at 12 , continued on as a tobacco farmer, quit briefly after quad bypass, but started back but he finally quit. He smoked that last one just before I wheeled him into the hospital after heart attack. He died a few days later. he was 89. never suffered from cancer nor COPD. shame because he planned to make it to 100.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Got my-and-MrsBS's 10th Anniversary coming up at the end of October and don't have many ideas for stuff to do at home.


We spent our 33rd at home with a good meal. I hope we'll be traveling for the next one.

Today was the 37th anniversary of our first date.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Same applies to Sweden (sorry Bro RJ)


The only west coast town we spent much time in was Varberg. It was quite a bit different than the east, but with the relatives mostly in östergötland, I have to pick east.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Cobia said:


> While im at it lads, check out this guys tongue.
> 
> View attachment 15395702
> 
> ...


Reminds me of him.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Are those sweat pants in the office?! Wish I could pull that off like you do!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like linen or linen cotton. Very comfortable for summer, a ***** to keep wrinkle free.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> HAHA, NO!!!! They are linen pants. Nice and sunny today.


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merv said:


> Wasn't it 1st September that Rolex is releasing something new....thoughts gents, what are they gonna reveal?


The rumor is on a revised Oyster Perpetual I believe, pun intended.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merv said:


> Will be pistoff if its just new colours of DJs. Live a little Rolex, titillate the masses.


Gal is here to celebrate your coming back


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Just switched out the OEM black alligator strap from my PAM574 for the Greg Stevens Design 22/22 saddle tan strap I had used before on my PAM655. I think though a darker brown might look better.


Looks gorgeous, if a little predictable.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> So, I am very conscious of this thread whenever I am called by the voices of dark forces whispering in my ear, BUY AND OMEGA.....BUY AN OMEGA.
> 
> I have tired my best to resist those temptations and cast those demonic voices aside and out of my head. Recently, I am ashamed to say that I nearly succumb to those dark forces.
> 
> ...


Wow, read like an episode straight out of daytime TV drama.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You tasted tongue before?


Please don't tell me you haven't...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will ask my architect friend.
> 
> He comes to meetings with this translucent top and you can see his titties


Let's see...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough:


Might as well go all the way...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yeah selling it as part of raising funds for Home. A bit of background below.
> I actually had two savings , one for watch and another for home. And i was aiming for a home in a couple of years time.
> ...


And yep, it's just a watch.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I don't remember if I thanked you already, thanks too!
> 
> The simplicity of this watch annoys me a bit. Compared to Batman, Sub's bezel is "bland". It fingering easily and the GMT one changes colors beautifully. The brushed bracelet is so muted. But overall, the watch is very comfortable and unobtrusive. And that's probably what the Submariner phenomenon is all about.
> 
> Are the same materials used in Sub and GMT II to produce the hands?


Yes, the hands and indexes are made of 18k WG


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> We spent our 33rd at home with a good meal. I hope we'll be traveling for the next one.
> 
> Today was the 37th anniversary of our first date.


Great to hear this Bony! Good to see marriages last this long. Nice work!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> LOL...
> 
> But sporty didn't issue me with one though i have the 114060..Maybe club membership closed...


Didn't you sign up for the waiting list? You've got to think of your next generation!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Great to hear from you mate.
> 
> A Sub with a new movement maybe.


That's hopefully a given; question is if they put the Sub case and lugs on a diet.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Great to hear from you mate.
> 
> A Sub with a new movement maybe.


Using WatchTracker to test the long-term accuracy of my PO. So far at 20-d it's running at +0.1 spd. Go Omega.

Sorry for polluting the thread with a measure and not an opinion 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's hopefully a given; question is if they put the Sub case and lugs on a diet.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I would say 41mm with a tad slimmer lugs. Oh, and only black, date and no date


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Scuttlebutt is that the OP supply has dried up, so they might get a new movement.
> 
> Maybe Subs too, but we can't really consider supply issues since they get sold too quickly already.


We're living in exciting times. Once Rolex upgrades their whole range their won't be much to discuss for the next 2-3 decades

Of course there's always the endless and boring discussion of availability and snotty ADs.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> IWC buckle arrived and installed! 🤣


Looking good... nothing beats the Panerai rubber band


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Sky's the limit. Could be either a low or high ceiling. Maybe new cases and movements for some of their sports models? Anything is possible. I gave up long time ago trying to speculate what Rolex might do. Generally small increments although every now and then come up with something interesting.


I agree. Sometimes they hit it out of the ballpark with exciting new dial or bezel colours and lets not forget the wow factor when they change the bracelet

But more seriously. You've got to give Rolex credit for not beating their drums every time they make small but significant improvements in their movements.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm.... don't know the definition but can identify hallmarks:
> 
> always well dressed;
> uses skincare productions over and above aftershave, deodorant, etc - ie moisturizers, etc. Might even use makeup;
> ...


FIFY


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Beaches around Perth destroy anything in Sydney.


Very true. But Perth is friggen somewhere nowhere 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Same applies to Sweden (sorry Bro RJ)


True. But let's not try and confuse our OoO brothers with the mention of Swedish beaches together with Australian and US beaches. Aussie = ALS, US = Tudor, Swedish = Tissot

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's hopefully a given; question is if they put the Sub case and lugs on a diet.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Chances of the case design changes looks slim to me


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Using WatchTracker to test the long-term accuracy of my PO. So far at 20-d it's running at +0.1 spd. Go Omega.
> 
> Sorry for polluting the thread with a measure and not an opinion
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


LOL..

I used to have a PO once- and that was so accurate too- i reckon + 1 to +2 sec for 2 weeks.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Didn't you sign up for the waiting list? You've got to think of your next generation!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


No i didn't, I reckon he may have stopped taking names to the waiting list now.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> been to Noosa North Shore ?


Yep. I wasn't impressed. Left the main highway for a trip to Noosa and then regretted the detour when we had to drive back to continue our road trip. There's just too much beauty along the Aussie coastline that it's often best to ignore the touristy sites.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I will never buy a Citizen watch again. Trying to flip one is like pulling teeth. I'm seriously inclined to see if I receive a response if I post it as free.
> 
> Knowing my luck they will ask me to pay the shipping.


Had a cheap one and sold it on eBay quick as a flash.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Sure mate,
> Haven't got that stage yet. Hoping to get there in an year time.


A lot can change in a year. Till then.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> He got mad when I daumented him with my M4 when he showed off his 4 Series.


Tsk, tsk, tsk. No wonder he went off to buy an X7 so that no one can look down on him again except maybe if you bring an Aston Martin SUV....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still keeping good time...
> 
> View attachment 15396259


What do you expect? It's a Rolex after all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Funny you say that; when my buddy and I visited Gold Coast, we didn't step onto the beaches once, honestly, mainly kept to the City of Surfer's Paradise and the hotel pool
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOL. If you come to Western Australia, keep out of the water and only swim in life guard patrol areas. Our sharks are already very well fed and we don't need more people to feed them....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I will never buy a Citizen watch again. Trying to flip one is like pulling teeth. I'm seriously inclined to see if I receive a response if I post it as free.
> 
> Knowing my luck they will ask me to pay the shipping.


Hahahahaha 










You know how to tell a good joke.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Some brands are hell to flip...Bremont comes to mind.


I think you can name every watch brand in the alphabet from A to Z except R.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, good that you refer to him as "friend".


Okay, not friend. He is an arsehole and I hate him and he hates me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm.... don't know the definition but can identify hallmarks:
> 
> always well dressed;
> uses skincare productions over and above aftershave, deodorant, etc - ie moisturizers, etc. Might even use makeup;
> ...


Bingo


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> My favorite beaches that I've been to so far is Hawaii. These were from the North Shore, I believe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that's what we call a beach.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> We've lost a lot of speedposters since new thread. First post just doesn't invite those.


Exactly. The honey effect is no longer there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You found an Omega in the sand?


That's how unloved an Omega watch is. People just leave it behind hoping that some poor soul will make better use of it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I did! It was just lying around. Finders keepers.


Right....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Brynno said:


> If you are looking for a IWC Ingy 3227-01 (steel version) im selling, how much would you be looking to pay? haha


@Betterthere you were just saying?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like linen or linen cotton. Very comfortable for summer, a *** to keep wrinkle free.


Buy wrinkle free and no need to iron them


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Gal is here to celebrate your coming back


I wet my pants....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Please don't tell me you haven't...


Not a cow's or an ox tongue...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Let's see...


He, I said he...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Let's see...


May I add that it is revolting to see a him in translucent shorts


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Buy wrinkle free and no need to iron them


Problem is linen is almost impossible to be completely wrinkle-free, it's in the nature of the fiber itself.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> My favorite beaches that I've been to so far is Hawaii. These were from the North Shore, I believe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maui has some incredible beaches too! Don't have any watch photos tho...


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> True. But let's not try and confuse our OoO brothers with the mention of Swedish beaches together with Australian and US beaches. Aussie = ALS, US = Tudor, Swedish = Tissot
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Maybe you need to relocate to the Sunshine Coast. Plenty of nice warm weather all year round plus good sailing places.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He, I said he...





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> May I add that it is revolting to see a him in translucent shorts


Just trying to put a better image in the minds of our bros 

Assuming no one here cares for "him titties"!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Just trying to put a better image in the minds of our bros
> 
> Assuming no one here cares for "him titties"!


Thanks. I feel better now.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. If you come to Western Australia, keep out of the water and only swim in life guard patrol areas. Our sharks are already very well fed and we don't need more people to feed them....


I'll take your word for it! I absolutely "loved" when we were hiking the Blue Mountains and our tour guide kept pointing out every animal that could kill us... painfully

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not a cow's or an ox tongue...


Ox tongue is actually a delicacy, some even call it an acquired taste.

Just don't taste it when it is still attached to...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gal blows kisses...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wet my pants....


Here's an easy solution for you.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gal blows kisses...


Gal blows?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maui has some incredible beaches too! Don't have any watch photos tho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great snaps mate.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk. No wonder he went off to buy an X7 so that no one can look down on him again except maybe if you bring an Aston Martin SUV....


Or PF's Alfa.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'll take your word for it! I absolutely "loved" when we were hiking the Blue Mountains and our tour guide kept pointing out every animal that could kill us... painfully
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snakes. Only fear the snakes and keep off all tall grass and bush. They strike so fast and one got only 10 minutes to get an anti venom. For most people bushwalking, 10 minutes is just enough time to say the last rites.

My state has half of all the most dangerous snakes in the world and where I live, we commonly see tiger snakes on footpaths and all. Came across a taipan when I was younger. Tell you my heart skipped a beat.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Ox tongue is actually a delicacy, some even call it an acquired taste.
> 
> Just don't taste it when it is still attached to...


No thanks. Don't fancy eating something that has been licking weird stuff


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Great snaps mate.


Thanks! I have a ton floating around in my photos... I'm sure I'll post more next time OoO comes around to talking about beaches! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Or PF's Alfa.


The Stelvio is PF's play car which he drives to the market in. I don't know about you guys but the Alfa's are cheap here. They drop the price by 20% and no one buys them still.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gal blows kisses...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Snakes. Only fear the snakes and keep off all tall grass and bush. They strike so fast and one got only 10 minutes to get an anti venom. For most people bushwalking, 10 minutes is just enough time to say the last rites.
> 
> My state has half of all the most dangerous snakes in the world and where I live, we commonly see tiger snakes on footpaths and all. Came across a taipan when I was younger. Tell you my heart skipped a beat.


I 1000% believe that. Saw a few at a wildlife preserve. I've come across rattlesnakes in the canyons in LA, but nothing like that. I think the closest I've come to an animal that could rip me to shreds was kayaking in Maui off the normal route and we were alerted there were some Mako sharks breeding in the area 

That reminds me, I think it's "shark week," right??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Stelvio is PF's play car which he drives to the market in. I don't know about you guys but the Alfa's are cheap here. They drop the price by 20% and no one buys them still.


From what I've heard, you can get pretty good lease deals on Alfa's in the states. Even better for a Maserati Ghibli. I think you can still get one for USD $499/mo with $0 down (lease). Great poser car, except when anyone gets inside and realizes it's 99% a Chrysler and all plastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Stelvio is PF's play car which he drives to the market in. I don't know about you guys but the Alfa's are cheap here. They drop the price by 20% and no one buys them still.


It runs circles around an X7 though...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> FIFY


Good one!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Chances of the case design changes looks slim to me


I'm confused. So you don't think they will change the case design or you do?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm confused. So you don't think they will change the case design or you do?


I dont think they will change the case design.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> From what I've heard, you can get pretty good lease deals on Alfa's in the states. Even better for a Maserati Ghibli. I think you can still get one for USD $499/mo with $0 down (lease). Great poser car, except when anyone gets inside and realizes it's 99% a Chrysler and all plastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see what Alfa's you are talking about, maybe you are confusing with Maserati and the Chrysler parts bin. The Giulia and the Stelio don't share parts


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't see what Alfa's you are talking about, maybe you are confusing with Maserati and the Chrysler parts bin. The Giulia and the Stelio don't share parts


I was just speaking about the Maserati when it comes to Chrysler parts.

I like the Alfa's, I was just saying that dealerships seem to be cutting good lease deals on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> I dont think they will change the case design.


"...case design changes look slim to me."


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> wow - we have a poet in OoO ;-)


Indeed. Watch out Merv 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Stelvio is PF's play car which he drives to the market in. I don't know about you guys but the Alfa's are cheap here. They drop the price by 20% and no one buys them still.


They are the victims of their bad reliability reputation, and Alfa is struggling to sell them outside of Europe. In the US, the starting price of the Stelvio Quadrifoglio dropped from $85K to $80K (they stripped otions) and goes back again to $85K with the options, versus in France where it starts at 98K Euros, and reaches 105K Euros with the extra options. Now bare in mind that the Euro versions are not configured the same as the US ones, but that still is $85K vs the eqivalent of $125K, or $40K difference, and yet, nobody is taking advantage of this "gift" in the US


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> From what I've heard, you can get pretty good lease deals on Alfa's in the states. Even better for a Maserati Ghibli. I think you can still get one for USD $499/mo with $0 down (lease). Great poser car, except when anyone gets inside and realizes it's 99% a Chrysler and all plastic.


LOL. Yeah, FIAT + Chrysler tie up. Seems to be more successful than when it was Daimler. The Germans threw there hands up and sold out.

As for leasing, I think it is a good idea as it allows you to get a better car for a (relatively) cheap monthly outlay. Unfortunately, cars are expensive here in Australia and that amount gets you into a Hyundai i30 or Elantra. A Massa Ghibli is about $1,800 a month here.....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was just speaking about the Maserati when it comes to Chrysler parts.
> 
> I like the Alfa's, I was just saying that dealerships seem to be cutting good lease deals on them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have to, like I said, they are struggling to sell them


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough:


Small feet?

Not that there's anything wrong with that - although I seem to recall a saying in HS, small feel small ... or was it hands 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> "...case design changes look slim to me."


Oh hoo.. now i get it mate....

LOL....????


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You found an Omega in the sand?


Might still be lying there 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Oh hoo.. now i get it mate....
> 
> LOL....🤣🤣🤣🤣


GF...

I confused a lawyer....... woohoooo....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe you need to relocate to the Sunshine Coast. Plenty of nice warm weather all year round plus good sailing places.


I've often thought about Brisbane (good uni) but not seeing the gkids growing up would be a pain.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No thanks. Don't fancy eating something that has been licking weird stuff


Like our golden. When he's happy to see someone he barks, jumps around and then eventually ends up lying down to lick his balls.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've often thought about Brisbane (good uni) but not seeing the gkids growing up would be a pain.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Get up here mate.
Its a bloody great piece of the coast..for me I'm biased as a born and bred 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> I dont think they will change the case design.


It'll be interesting to see if they only upgrade the movement how the older models will do on the used market.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Get up here mate.
> Its a bloody great piece of the coast..for me I'm biased as a born and bred
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


+1.
I may be biased too .

Migrated and possibly never leaving Sunshine state. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It runs circles around an X7 though...


Doing donuts?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Gal blows?


yeah of course. Blow Jxb


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> It'll be interesting to see if they only upgrade the movement how the older models will do on the used market.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That as you said would be an interesting one mate. 
But I reckon the crown always had surprises, maybe they will come up with something new. 
Who knows. Let see on September.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> They are the victims of their bad reliability reputation, and Alfa is struggling to sell them outside of Europe. In the US, the starting price of the Stelvio Quadrifoglio dropped from $85K to $80K (they stripped otions) and goes back again to $85K with the options, versus in France where it starts at 98K Euros, and reaches 105K Euros with the extra options. Now bare in mind that the Euro versions are not configured the same as the US ones, but that still is $85K vs the eqivalent of $125K, or $40K difference, and yet, nobody is taking advantage of this "gift" in the US


True. Car models cannot be compared country to country because of differences in options being packaged/offered. To be fair, most cars in Australia are very well optioned.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've often thought about Brisbane (good uni) but not seeing the gkids growing up would be a pain.


That's true.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Like our golden. When he's happy to see someone he barks, jumps around and then eventually ends up lying down to lick his balls.


That is because he felt something tingly down there....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True. Car models cannot be compared country to country because of differences in options being packaged/offered. To be fair, most cars in Australia are very well optioned.


And I reckon nowadays Mazda had also upped it's game with lot of new releases

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True. Car models cannot be compared country to country because of differences in options being packaged/offered. To be fair, most cars in Australia are very well optioned.


More reason to buy one, but the downside is that if they are hard to sell when new, they must be even harder to resell without taking a massive hit (Alfa Romeo that is)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Incoming!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incoming!
> 
> View attachment 15396841


Mate, haven't opened it yet?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> "...case design changes look slim to me."


Nice wordplay


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is because he felt something tingly down there....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> More reason to buy one, but the downside is that if they are hard to sell when new, they must be even harder to resell without taking a massive hit (Alfa Romeo that is)


The Citizen of cars....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, haven't opened it yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Slowly, brother. It is the OoO way.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


>


Believe it or not, that is a common sight. 😁


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> And I reckon nowadays Mazda had also upped it's game with lot of new releases
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I had a Mazda 3 for a short time in 2016 bought on a whim as I heard a lot about the "kodo" design and flowing lines. However, I found that a pretty shell does not mask the rubbish drive train and suspension tune so I sold it in less than 6 months. Got this instead as my run about market car. Time for a change soon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Time to reveal picture #2 of the new watch. ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> yeah of course. Blow Jxb


What's a Jxb?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I had a Mazda 3 for a short time in 2016 bought on a whim as I heard a lot about the "kodo" design and flowing lines. However, I found that a pretty shell does not mask the rubbish drive train and suspension tune so I sold it in less than 6 months. Got this instead as my run about market car. Time for a change soon.
> 
> View attachment 15396879


mazda and bmw. Like comparing omega to rolex.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> What's a Jxb?


Well, you know


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, you know


Popsicles


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Time to reveal picture #2 of the new watch. 😁
> 
> View attachment 15396881


Pilot?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Popsicles


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, you know


But that aint gadot?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> But that aint gadot?


And that ain't a popsicle


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sea, beach, beer and beautiful women. I don't have time to read the topic OoO now.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Time to reveal picture #2 of the new watch.
> 
> View attachment 15396881


Cooool. I dig those Lacos.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Looks gorgeous, if a little predictable.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15396945


You hit my taste. Beauty!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I did! It was just lying around. Finders keepers.


As it do happens I was walking on the beach just to the W of LA and lost my Omega in the sand. I'll PM you my address where you can ship my lost Omega.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Sea, beach, beer and beautiful women. I don't have time to read the topic OoO now.


Ok... you are watching beautiful women, but you decided to share the view of your beach slippers with us; thanks for sharing


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Looking good... nothing beats the Panerai rubber band


You have a spectacular eye. I completely missed that PAM rubber strap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> True. But let's not try and confuse our OoO brothers with the mention of Swedish beaches together with Australian and US beaches. Aussie = ALS, US = Tudor, Swedish = Tissot
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I've never been to Sweden but can say the Norwegian fjords are nothing short of spectacular - like Alaska on steroids someone remarked while I was there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly. The honey effect is no longer there.


Until post #21778 when some random guy on his first and only post offered to sell a 3227 to mleok here on SoOoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @Betterthere you were just saying?


#absolutelyneverreadahead.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Small feet?
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that - although I seem to recall a saying in HS, small feel small ... or was it hands
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


13AA (12B in my younger years).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> What's a Jxb?


U s e y o u r i m a g i n a t i o n


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> From what I've heard, you can get pretty good lease deals on Alfa's in the states. Even better for a Maserati Ghibli. I think you can still get one for USD $499/mo with $0 down (lease). Great poser car, except when anyone gets inside and realizes it's 99% a Chrysler and all plastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It makes sense to lease an Alfa. $499/mo isn't much more than I was paying for my Civic.

Although I kinda wonder if they'll prorate your monthly payment if it spends too many days in the shop. If you only have it for two weeks and the other two weeks it's being fixed, you should owe $250.

Hmm. Okay - which car brand is brave enough to run a lease like that?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> mazda and bmw. Like comparing omega to rolex.


More like comparing Citizen and Omega.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, you know


Oh, that's so..... naughty!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay. I have dragged it on long enough. Time to post the actual watch reveal.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

.... and the mandatory wrist shot.










Oops. That's not my hand. It's the present for the missus. 😁


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @Betterthere you were just saying?


Yeah I thought that was strange. I didn't bother to respond.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> As it do happens I was walking on the beach just to the W of LA and lost my Omega in the sand. I'll PM you my address where you can ship my lost Omega.


Sorry bro... finders keepers! Still love ya! ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Ox tongue is actually a delicacy, some even call it an acquired taste.
> 
> Just don't taste it when it is still attached to...


Yes. Course a hogs head with tongue still attached is good if cooked. A new year day tradition growing up.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> .... and the mandatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15397055
> 
> ...


Tell the missus that your interweb friends (the ones you spend your time with, unstead of her) wish her to wear it in good health


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> .... and the mandatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15397055
> 
> ...


Exceptionally nice pilot watch with clean dial that's very readable. Well done.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Looking good... nothing beats the Panerai rubber band


Thanks PF! It's a lot softer and pliable compared to the IWC. Makes for a better wearing experience.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> You found an Omega in the sand?


I guess that's how much people hate Omega. They just leave them around. ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Sorry bro... finders keepers! Still love ya!


On a more serious note, which Omega?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thanks! I have a ton floating around in my photos... I'm sure I'll post more next time OoO comes around to talking about beaches! Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


>


Aussies.... *shakes head.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Believe it or not, that is a common sight.


I believe it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It makes sense to lease an Alfa. $499/mo isn't much more than I was paying for my Civic.
> 
> Although I kinda wonder if they'll prorate your monthly payment if it spends too many days in the shop. If you only have it for two weeks and the other two weeks it's being fixed, you should owe $250.
> 
> Hmm. Okay - which car brand is brave enough to run a lease like that?


Probably Volkswagen. They got the easiest lease program out there. Or at least did for a while.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I have dragged it on long enough. Time to post the actual watch reveal.
> 
> View attachment 15397054


That's really good looking. Is that a manual wind?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, you know


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I gave a like for her kicking that far into it. My dad smoked very heavily on and off until his 50s before finally staying quit.


Probably time to repeat my Daddy's story. he started at 12 , continued on as a tobacco farmer, quit briefly after quad bypass, but started back but he finally quit. He smoked that last one just before I wheeled him into the hospital after heart attack. He died a few days later. he was 89. never suffered from cancer nor COPD. shame because he planned to make it to 100.[/QUOTE]

Actually my mom was just recently diagnosed with COPD. The gift that keeps on giving (for some) I guess.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> True. But let's not try and confuse our OoO brothers with the mention of Swedish beaches together with Australian and US beaches. Aussie = ALS, US = Tudor, Swedish = Tissot
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Bells Beach and the fifty year storm is finally what got Bodhi.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Yes. Course a hogs head with tongue still attached is good if cooked. A new year day tradition growing up.


It's a traditional dish and it's actually very good, one of the essential courses at a traditional Chinese wedding.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Believe it or not, that is a common sight.


Definitely a common sight where you're at - all you need is a mirror


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> What's a Jxb?


I wouldn't know... I'm practically unemployed these days.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Probably time to repeat my Daddy's story. he started at 12 , continued on as a tobacco farmer, quit briefly after quad bypass, but started back but he finally quit. He smoked that last one just before I wheeled him into the hospital after heart attack. He died a few days later. he was 89. never suffered from cancer nor COPD. shame because he planned to make it to 100.


Actually my mom was just recently diagnosed with COPD. The gift that keeps on giving (for some) I guess.[/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't know... I'm practically unemployed these days.


if you work upstairs, you can have an above job.

if you work downstairs, you can have a below job.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> More like comparing Citizen and Omega.


which is the mazda and the bmw?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Bells Beach and the fifty year storm is finally what got Bodhi.


Death on a stick out there, mate!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My "co-worker" is taking a break in his "cubicle."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Tell the missus that your interweb friends (the ones you spend your time with, unstead of her) wish her to wear it in good health


Thanks brother @Panerol Forte

I will pass on the message.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Exceptionally nice pilot watch with clean dial that's very readable. Well done.


Thanks brother @5959HH

She was surprised that I gave it to her as she thought I was on a mission to buy a watch.

I didn't think the taupe colour would work but this needs to be seen in the metal and the dial is simply beautiful.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's really good looking. Is that a manual wind?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks brother @AL9C1

No, it's an automatic. The taupe dials are limited editions and only 200 will be made so I thought the missus might like it. Best thing is I have her a surprise and she was so happy with it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Definitely a common sight where you're at - all you need is a mirror












Yes.... I admire my fabulous body...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's a traditional dish and it's actually very good, one of the essential courses at a traditional Chinese wedding.


Oh, those are lovely


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sorry to hear bro.


Thanks, so far it's a mild case (or so she tells me, she could be trying to keep me from worrying). She has to take some meds and get routine chest x-rays. She goes on regular walks so she's still able to stay active.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> if you work upstairs, you can have an above job.
> 
> if you work downstairs, you can have a below job.


I'll apply for a job downstairs.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> .... and the mandatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15397055
> 
> ...


That's awesome, congrats to Mrs Dog!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> On a more serious note, which Omega?


The SM300...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks brother @5959HH
> 
> She was surprised that I gave it to her as she thought I was on a mission to buy a watch.
> 
> I didn't think the taupe colour would work but this needs to be seen in the metal and the dial is simply beautiful.


Only question mark to me is the strap. I'm not too enthusiastic about rivets, even on a pilot watch, and also wondered if she might need a shorter strap? Since I started flying as a teenager, I've always had a thing for pilot watches as well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> The SM300...


As I've said before, the SM300 is my favorite of all the Omegas. Did you say you FOUND that SM300 on the beach or WORE it to the beach?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> As I've said before, the SM300 is my favorite of all the Omegas. Did you say you FOUND that SM300 on the beach or WORE it to the beach?


Oh no, I took this watch with me on vacation to Hawaii. Brother @Sappie66 jokingly asked if I found it on the beach and I played along.

The only cool thing that I ever found on a beach was a seashell. ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> They have to, like I said, they are struggling to sell them


Right, I know. Sadly, of the few people I know personally who have a Giulia or Stelvio, they've either been lemoned or in the service center every other month. I think I know one person who still has a Guilia base model and I think he just traded it in for a used M3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It makes sense to lease an Alfa. $499/mo isn't much more than I was paying for my Civic.
> 
> Although I kinda wonder if they'll prorate your monthly payment if it spends too many days in the shop. If you only have it for two weeks and the other two weeks it's being fixed, you should owe $250.
> 
> Hmm. Okay - which car brand is brave enough to run a lease like that?


I don't think it would be Alfa! I've known too many who are in the service center every other month or who have ended up returning the car under the lemon law.

I actually don't know what Alfa's lease prices are, the $499/mo quote was for a Maserati Ghibli! Talk about not being able to sell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I've worn this PAM00574 off and on for the past three days. At precisely 10:45 AM on August 11th, I wound this watch that has a three-day manual winding P.1000 in-house movement, and set it to the atomic clock.

Over that time span it has gained precisely 3 seconds each day. I thought I'd start losing time toward the end of its power reserve, but it's still running strong, and has gained 9 seconds over the past 72 hours. I'm curious to see what time it finally quits running. Anyhow it makes a great watch to wear in rotation as I generally rotate ever 2-3 days.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Right, I know. Sadly, of the few people I know personally who have a Giulia or Stelvio, they've either been lemoned or in the service center every other month. I think I know one person who still has a Guilia base model and I think he just traded it in for a used M3
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the F.A.s in our office just did a lease on a Stelvio. He said it's $200/month cheaper than his previous Mercedes SUV lease.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This Russian-made Mustang look-alike is really a Tesla Model S in disguise — take a closer look


Aviar Motors claims its R67 prototype hits 62 mph in 2.2 seconds and goes 315 miles on a charge, making it superior to the Model S it's based on.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15397080












































Cheers to sunsets, sailboats, and nice beaches! (Oh, and I did find a watch photo, circa 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Oh no, I took this watch with me on vacation to Hawaii. Brother @Sappie66 jokingly asked if I found it on the beach and I played along.
> 
> The only cool thing that I ever found on a beach was a seashell.


Obviously I'm just messing with you, although it is perfectly acceptable to lie to Brother @Sappie66 at every opportunity.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Obviously I'm just messing with you, although it is perfectly acceptable to lie at every opportunity to Brother @Sappie66 at every opportunity.


White lies never hurt no one! ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Oh no, I took this watch with me on vacation to Hawaii. Brother @Sappie66 jokingly asked if I found it on the beach and I played along.
> 
> The only cool thing that I ever found on a beach was a seashell.


Need one of these


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> .... and the mandatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15397055
> 
> ...


I like simple dials. I like this watch.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've worn this PAM00574 off and on for the past three days. At precisely 10:45 AM on August 11th, I wound this watch that has a three-day manual winding P.1000 in-house movement, and set it to the atomic clock.
> 
> Over that time span it has gained precisely 3 seconds each day. I thought I'd start losing time toward the end of its power reserve, but it's still running strong, and has gained 9 seconds over the past 72 hours. I'm curious to see what time it finally quits running. Anyhow it makes a great watch to wear in rotation as I generally rotate ever 2-3 days.


I wound mine back up yesterday. It died. Been working every day so it's been sitting in the box. The automatic micro rotor is really cool but probably won't come into play very often since I very seldom wear a watch three days in a row. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> This Russian-made Mustang look-alike is really a Tesla Model S in disguise — take a closer look
> 
> 
> Aviar Motors claims its R67 prototype hits 62 mph in 2.2 seconds and goes 315 miles on a charge, making it superior to the Model S it's based on.
> ...


Wonder what the warranty service would be like.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I've never been to Sweden but can say the Norwegian fjords are nothing short of spectacular - like Alaska on steroids someone remarked while I was there.


Norway's coastal and fjord towns are beautiful. Oslo is nice, too, although I prefer Stockholm. Their geographic settings are similar.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> I've worn this PAM00574 off and on for the past three days. At precisely 10:45 AM on August 11th, I wound this watch that has a three-day manual winding P.1000 in-house movement, and set it to the atomic clock.
> 
> Over that time span it has gained precisely 3 seconds each day. I thought I'd start losing time toward the end of its power reserve, but it's still running strong, and has gained 9 seconds over the past 72 hours. I'm curious to see what time it finally quits running. Anyhow it makes a great watch to wear in rotation as I generally rotate ever 2-3 days.


For Pam, that's a good figure. I wonder how exactly these 3s were measured on such a small second hand?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> For Pam, that's a good figure. I wonder how exactly these 3s were measured on such a small second hand?


Likely using an app or something to record the exact time the second hand hits 60.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I wound mine back up yesterday. It died. Been working every day so it's been sitting in the box. The automatic micro rotor is really cool but probably won't come into play very often since I very seldom wear a watch three days in a row. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Exactly. Main reason I bought the 574 rather than the 620. That micro rotor is cool though. The 42mm white dial 655 that I owned for almost four years also had the micro rotor that functioned flawlessly for the entire time I owned it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> White lies never hurt no one! 😊


Black lies matter too (too soon?)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Haven't worn this Sinn for a while. I think it looks better on black canvas than the leather it came on:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Probably time to repeat my Daddy's story. he started at 12 , continued on as a tobacco farmer, quit briefly after quad bypass, but started back but he finally quit. He smoked that last one just before I wheeled him into the hospital after heart attack. He died a few days later. he was 89. never suffered from cancer nor COPD. shame because he planned to make it to 100.


Actually my mom was just recently diagnosed with COPD. The gift that keeps on giving (for some) I guess.
[/QUOTE]
Can't like it... For most for sure... My Daddy was a little guy 130 lbs wet and just didn't seem to be too impacted. Even the heart bypass was debatable but my sister is nuts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> It's a traditional dish and it's actually very good, one of the essential courses at a traditional Chinese wedding.


Always thought I was part Asian.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Black ties matter too (too soon?)


FIFY.








][/QUOTE]


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't know... I'm practically unemployed these days.


Bummer


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> White lies never hurt no one!


Tell THAT to the Mrs.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Haven't worn this Sinn for a while. I think it looks better on black canvas than the leather it came on:


Nice strap?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Bummer


Well, it is what it is.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

D'artagnan had a sale on bacon , best bacon I have ever tasted...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Bronzer Friday....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> For Pam, that's a good figure. I wonder how exactly these 3s were measured on such a small second hand?











I was using this clock that syncs to the atomic clock every 24 hours along with my Railmaster that gains 3 seconds every 24 hours when worn during the day and placed dial up overnight.










The PAM574 and Railmaster have kept the exact same time over the past 73 1/2 hours as you can see in the picture with both watches' second hands at the 3 position. Ah the joys of being retired with too much time on one's hands (pun intended). No plans to buy a timegrapher though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> D'artagnan had a sale on bacon , best bacon I have ever tasted...
> 
> View attachment 15397400


Miss Mrs BT's fathers home slaughte red home made...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Black lies matter too (too soon?)


😂 Never too soon for a well placed meme!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mrs Mav's homemade pizza! Taking orders now, I'll personally deliver to you...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav's homemade pizza! Taking orders now, I'll personally deliver to you...


Looks good... Deliver and visit some nice beaches...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Haven't worn this Sinn for a while. I think it looks better on black canvas than the leather it came on:


The 856 is my favorite Sinn in their lineup. Nice movement, tegimented steel, copper sulphate capsule, inert gas, RGM warranty service, etc. I've owned several 856's but not the LE that you have. Maybe the best of all GADA watches around $2K USD.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More predictable.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Looks good... Deliver and visit some nice beaches...


Taking off for NC! Mav out...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> D'artagnan had a sale on bacon , best bacon I have ever tasted...
> 
> View attachment 15397400


Every thread needs more pics of bacon!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't know... I'm practically unemployed these days.


Maybe move back to Canada?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav's homemade pizza! Taking orders now, I'll personally deliver to you...


All this bacon and pizza is making me hungry...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Maybe move back to Canada?


Just bought a new car though...
Perhaps in a couple years.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> D'artagnan had a sale on bacon , best bacon I have ever tasted...
> 
> View attachment 15397400


I see that you are a sanglier amateur; best meat I ever tasted 🤤


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> I was using this clock that syncs to the atomic clock every 24 hours along with my Railmaster that gains 3 seconds every 24 hours when worn during the day and placed dial up overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My most accurate mechanism 3186 (Batman) produces amazing results - see for yourself. A new addition, Sub no date (werk 3130) gets 0.8s / d after the first few days of wearing. I hope it will work out yet.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I see that you are a sanglier amateur; best meat I ever tasted 🤤


I like wild boar, from time to time I cook a wild boar rack....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not as predictable but still worthwhile.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Haven't worn this Sinn for a while. I think it looks better on black canvas than the leather it came on:


Loos great on the back canvas!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> D'artagnan had a sale on bacon , best bacon I have ever tasted...
> 
> View attachment 15397400


Yum!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav's homemade pizza! Taking orders now, I'll personally deliver to you...


California style!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> I like wild boar, from time to time I cook a wild boar rack....


I have a friend that hunts from time to time, and whenever he gets one, he would roast it whole and have an invitation, it's absolutely delicious; never ate it differently coocked or any other place


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not as predictable but still worthwhile.
> 
> View attachment 15397477


I recently rewatched the Transformers movies. She was/is somethin' else!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dinner at a restaurant where they respect recipes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Just bought a new car though...
> Perhaps in a couple years.


Sell it...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have a friend that hunts from time to time, and whenever he gets one, he would roast it whole and have an invitation, it's absolutely delicious; never ate it differently coocked or any other place


Here we call that a pig picking...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have a friend that hunts from time to time, and whenever he gets one, he would roast it whole and have an invitation, it's absolutely delicious; never ate it differently coocked or any other place


Is your friend's name Obelix?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Dinner at a restaurant where they respect recipes.


Tell that waitress if the mask isn't covering her nose, she might as well not wear it at all.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Tell that waitress if the mask isn't covering her nose, she might as well not wear it at all.


Eastern NC style.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Tell that waitress if the mask isn't covering her nose, she might as well not wear it at all.


Godfrey

And P.S. I'd prefer to see her without the mask anyway!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Every thread needs more pics of bacon!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

A cool day today


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And P.S. I'd prefer to see her without the mask anyway!


I usually just thank them for working. Probably got a temp check before shift


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


YOoO, brOoO, I don't think that first pic is allowed here, she's not wearing a watch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

No I didn't get a pic. I'm sure everyone is familiar with the style of wearing pants below the butt cheeks. Yesterday as I was leaving Popeyes with Mrs BT... A female walked past our vehicle down the sidewalk.. I did a double take and asked Mrs BT.. Is that a female and panties I'm seeing? 
Reply yes enjoy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Sell it...


Right! Problem solved!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Dinner at a restaurant where they respect recipes.


What's the point of wearing a mask if she's not gonna do it properly?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Tell that waitress if the mask isn't covering her nose, she might as well not wear it at all.


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Must be a popular dude.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> YOoO, brOoO, I don't think that first pic is allowed here, she's not wearing a watch


But she's got bacon around her waist so I think that's on topic.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gentlemen.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Slowly, brother. It is the OoO way.


.

Not reading ahead.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I had a Mazda 3 for a short time in 2016 bought on a whim as I heard a lot about the "kodo" design and flowing lines. However, I found that a pretty shell does not mask the rubbish drive train and suspension tune so I sold it in less than 6 months. Got this instead as my run about market car. Time for a change soon.
> 
> View attachment 15396879


Oho..when i saw the hype , i thought they have upped the game and started making good ones. Now i see they did only a facial makeover , shame.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15397080


Great snap mate.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> .... and the mandatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 15397055
> 
> ...


That's a great looking watch mate.   .
Congrats to Mrs DiF


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Probably time to repeat my Daddy's story. he started at 12 , continued on as a tobacco farmer, quit briefly after quad bypass, but started back but he finally quit. He smoked that last one just before I wheeled him into the hospital after heart attack. He died a few days later. he was 89. never suffered from cancer nor COPD. shame because he planned to make it to 100.
> 
> Actually my mom was just recently diagnosed with COPD. The gift that keeps on giving (for some) I guess.


Sorry to hear mate.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks brother @5959HH
> 
> She was surprised that I gave it to her as she thought I was on a mission to buy a watch.
> 
> I didn't think the taupe colour would work but this needs to be seen in the metal and the dial is simply beautiful.


As Bro 59 said, such a clean looking dial and beautiful one . Great choice mate.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Sell it...


...or move to Australia where they also drive on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Is your friend's name Obelix?


Lol... I used to envy him eating those sangliers, and kept wondering what it tasted like till the day I finally did


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


>


Are you trying to insinuate something Sappie? may I remind you that Bro Dog is still suffering from PTSD related to such an encounter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Tell that waitress if the mask isn't covering her nose, she might as well not wear it at all.


Same goes for her t-shirt.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> No I didn't get a pic. I'm sure everyone is familiar with the style of wearing pants below the butt cheeks. Yesterday as I was leaving Popeyes with Mrs BT... A female walked past our vehicle down the sidewalk.. I did a double take and asked Mrs BT.. Is that a female and panties I'm seeing?
> Reply yes enjoy.


BT don't take this the wrong way but I'm slowly coming to the realization that Mrs. BT has more going than you do. IMHO you married waaaay above your station in life.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> BT don't take this the wrong way but I'm slowly coming to the realization that Mrs. BT has more going than you do. IMHO you married waaaay above your station in life.


Which is what I've said many, many times.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

If this dude isnt the biggest wanker in the community, i dont know who is.
I live in an area with a lot of very colourful characters but this guy makes my skin crawl and it gets worse every time i see him on youtube.
He also refused to answer any decent questions about his sons criminal activities in the community, now i see him virtue signalling and trying to warn people about other rolex scams, maybe he should have warned everybody about his son.
He certainly seems up to date on all the scams, id like to see him do a breakdown and expose on his sons activities, forget about everybody elses.










Ive nicknamed him Lurch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> ...or move to Australia where they also drive on the wrong side of the road


We drive on the right side bro PT, you guys are on the wrong side.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... I used to envy him eating those sangliers, and kept wondering what it tasted like till the day I finally did


Does he carry a menhir too?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Probably time to repeat my Daddy's story. he started at 12 , continued on as a tobacco farmer, quit briefly after quad bypass, but started back but he finally quit. He smoked that last one just before I wheeled him into the hospital after heart attack. He died a few days later. he was 89. never suffered from cancer nor COPD. shame because he planned to make it to 100.


Actually my mom was just recently diagnosed with COPD. The gift that keeps on giving (for some) I guess.[/QUOTE]

My mom was a heavy smoker too and her sister, my aunt, as well. Both died in their 50's. Where do you reside? NC? Va?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Cobia said:


> If this dude isnt the biggest wanker in the community, i dont know who is.
> I live in an area with a lot of very colourful characters but this guy makes my skin crawl and it gets worse every time i see him on youtube.
> He also refused to answer any decent questions about his sons criminal activities in the community, now i see him virtue signalling and trying to warn people about other rolex scams, maybe he should have warned everybody about his son.
> He certainly seems up to date on all the scams, id like to see him do a breakdown and expose on his sons activities, forget about everybody elses.
> ...


You know what Bro C? I came to the conclusion that this guy was in it with his son, but his son took the fall. Follow my reasoning: the father is, according to what he pretends, a successful watch dealer, and being retired, he is flaunting a lot of spendings on his channel. If the source of this money was his legitimate watch business, why would his son take the route of scamming people with fakes instead of working with his father and take over the business if it really was a lucrative one? the son was arrested for scamming close to 700,000 Pounds, yet he gave back around 20,000, and petends that he has no other money left, while the father is making videos in what seems to be a freshly built house, buying cars and motorcycles and other toys, while distancing himself from his son; that's why he doesn't want to answer questions about his son, he wants to avoid incriminating himself


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> BT don't take this the wrong way but I'm slowly coming to the realization that Mrs. BT has more going than you do. IMHO you married waaaay above your station in life.


Thought that was painfully obvious!

If a woman is showing off her breasts, she says enjoy as that's what she wants.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which is what I've said many, many times.


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Thought that was painfully obvious!
> 
> If a woman is showing off her breasts, she says enjoy as that's what she wants.


So marry above your station and life's a delight but marry below and life can be a living hell. Like you I married above my station.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know what Bro C? I came to the conclusion that this guy was in it with his son, but his son took the fall. Follow my reasoning: the father is, according to what he pretends, a successful watch dealer, and being retired, he is flaunting a lot of spendings on his channel. If the source of this money was his legitimate watch business, why would his son take the route of scamming people with fakes instead of working with his father and take over the business if it really was a lucrative one? the son was arrested for scamming close to 700,000 Pounds, yet he gave back around 20,000, and petends that he has no other money left, while the father is making videos in what seems to be a freshly built house, buying cars and motorcycles and other toys, while distancing himself from his son; that's why he doesn't want to answer questions about his son, he wants to avoid incriminating himself


Ive come to the same conclusion, just didnt want to say it mate.
The whole thing stinks imo.
He didnt even call his son his son in his one and only vid about it, he called him a relative LOL.
I wouldnt buy a hotdog off either let alone a Rolex.
Paul wants to come off as a big time lad, all the tatts but no balls.
I was banned/shadow banned from commenting on his vids by him because i called him on it, just weak.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> If a woman is showing off her breasts, she says enjoy as that's what she wants.


I'd be happy to help where I can.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My mom was a heavy smoker too and her sister, my aunt, as well. Both died in their 50's. Where do you reside? NC? Va?


The quote box on this little discussion glitched really bad somehow, so I'm not sure if you're talking to me or BT.

I grew up in Northern New Jersey, right outside NYC in the 70s and 80s. My mom smoke heavily everywhere, in the house, the car, at restaurants. She smoked while pregnant with me and my brother. My dad didn't smoke as much as her but was a sympathetic smoker I guess. I was pretty miserable growing up as I was always ultra-sensitive to it. I used to hide her cigarettes and ashtrays, but that never went well for me. I'm really glad the US has come as far as it has with anti-smoking measures.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Strap made for the Seiko. Should look cool on it.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know what Bro C? I came to the conclusion that this guy was in it with his son, but his son took the fall. Follow my reasoning: the father is, according to what he pretends, a successful watch dealer, and being retired, he is flaunting a lot of spendings on his channel. If the source of this money was his legitimate watch business, why would his son take the route of scamming people with fakes instead of working with his father and take over the business if it really was a lucrative one? the son was arrested for scamming close to 700,000 Pounds, yet he gave back around 20,000, and petends that he has no other money left, while the father is making videos in what seems to be a freshly built house, buying cars and motorcycles and other toys, while distancing himself from his son; that's why he doesn't want to answer questions about his son, he wants to avoid incriminating himself


You are bang on, I rarely put the boot into anybody in the community, but sometimes one has to speak their mind.
The crass way he shows off his toys after his son ripped off people over 1m au is pretty tasteless.
The guy has admitted he cant even swim and he's showing off his new top of the range jet skis, talking about making a hire boat business lol, he wanna hope he doesnt have to jump in and save anybody lol.
Jet Skis are such wanker magnets.
He's coming off slimier and slimer every vid.
Good example of not being able to buy class.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Woman who wrote book on how to kill your husband, ARRESTED FOR KILLING HER HUSBAND!
True story.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

What will you say about this white boy?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> The quote box on this little discussion glitched really bad somehow, so I'm not sure if you're talking to me or BT.
> 
> I grew up in Northern New Jersey, right outside NYC in the 70s and 80s. My mom smoke heavily everywhere, in the house, the car, at restaurants. She smoked while pregnant with me and my brother. My dad didn't smoke as much as her but was a sympathetic smoker I guess. I was pretty miserable growing up as I was always ultra-sensitive to it. I used to hide her cigarettes and ashtrays, but that never went well for me. I'm really glad the US has come as far as it has with anti-smoking measures.


Yo bro Kiwi, being an American, whats with the kiwi name?
You like to get the gum boots and velcro gloves on and do a bit of a sheep wrangling?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> What will you say about this white boy?


THATS RACIST!!!! Somebody call BLM, this is grounds for a riot!  And looting!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> So marry above your station and life's a delight but marry below and life can be a living hell. Like you I married above my station.


I think you and BT married at the time when women were generally more realistic and reasonable.

Happy for both of you.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Cobia said:


> THATS RACIST!!!! Somebody call BLM, this is grounds for a riot!  And looting!


But be honest, if there was no date window it would be a fantastic watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I think you and BT married at the time when women were generally more realistic and reasonable.
> 
> Happy for both of you.


When was that bro Sap, i dont remember such a time


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Strap made for the Seiko. Should look cool on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your work?!?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> But be honest, if there was no date window it would be a fantastic watch.


I gotta be honest my friend, im not a Pam fan, just not my cup of tea but each to their own mate.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> What will you say about this white boy?


I like it. Breaks the Panerai rules though.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Cobia said:


> I gotta be honest my friend, im not a Pam fan, just not my cup of tea but each to their own mate.


I don't own any PAM, but I keep a close eye on this brand.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> What will you say about this white boy?


More details. Model number? I think it's fantastic. Sandwich white dial is something I've been wishing Pam would do.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that your work?!?


No man I wish. The guy I ordered some straps from made this one for me. I didn't start trying to make straps yet.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Cobia said:


> If this dude isnt the biggest wanker in the community, i dont know who is.
> I live in an area with a lot of very colourful characters but this guy makes my skin crawl and it gets worse every time i see him on youtube.
> He also refused to answer any decent questions about his sons criminal activities in the community, now i see him virtue signalling and trying to warn people about other rolex scams, maybe he should have warned everybody about his son.
> He certainly seems up to date on all the scams, id like to see him do a breakdown and expose on his sons activities, forget about everybody elses.
> ...


Speaking of scammers, I wondered what ever happened to Horology House?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> More details. Model number? I think it's fantastic. Sandwich white dial is something I've been wishing Pam would do.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's the new PAM1314 - PAM01314 - Luminor Marina - 44mm

It's pretty f'ing hot!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> More details. Model number? I think it's fantastic. Sandwich white dial is something I've been wishing Pam would do.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter











PAM01314 - Luminor Marina - 44mm


Luminor Marina - 44mm




www.panerai.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> It's the new PAM1314 - PAM01314 - Luminor Marina - 44mm
> 
> It's pretty f'ing hot!


It truly is. I could have done without the date function but not a deal breaker. 
I was looking at Pams the other day wondering what other one I would buy. My 572 case is real mix of the luminor and radiomir so it doesn't make sense to buy another black dial Pam. I would buy this watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Yo bro Kiwi, being an American, whats with the kiwi name?
> You like to get the gum boots and velcro gloves on and do a bit of a sheep wrangling?


I have Kiwi envy.

Nah, it's a childhood nickname due to my very non-American last name.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> So, I am very conscious of this thread whenever I am called by the voices of dark forces whispering in my ear, BUY AND OMEGA.....BUY AN OMEGA.
> 
> I have tired my best to resist those temptations and cast those demonic voices aside and out of my head. Recently, I am ashamed to say that I nearly succumb to those dark forces.
> 
> ...


Well, didn't see that coming....


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Fully supported...


Wish she wasn't


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> It's the new PAM1314 - PAM01314 - Luminor Marina - 44mm
> 
> It's pretty f'ing hot!


What movement does it have? The page doesn't seem to say.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I have Kiwi envy.
> 
> Nah, it's a childhood nickname due to my very non-American last name.


I'll take your word on it


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mav said:


> Speaking of scammers, I wondered what ever happened to Horology House?


Got a job with Ginault last i heard bro Mav.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> It's pretty f'ing hot!


Yes, yes she is.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> It's pretty f'ing hot!


Yes, yes she is!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Let's remember VJ day... Very few vets left.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I've been looking at one of these. L&JR S1503 Its quartz (Ronda), but apparently it was fairly well received at Baselworld 2018. Its a showroom model and is listed at $625 (msrp was about 2.25 times that). Thoughts? Opinions? _waits for the coming avalanche_


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> What will you say about this white boy?


I really like that a lot. I like the Luminor Marina series in general, great blue and white dials.

I guess the Marina line "breaks" the Panerai rules by being a Luminor with a date window... but I dig it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15397940
> 
> 
> I've been looking at one of these. L&JR S1503 Its quartz (Ronda), but apparently it was fairly well received at Baselworld 2018. Its a showroom model and is listed at $625 (msrp was about 2.5 times that). Thoughts? Opinions? _waits for the coming avalanche_


Interesting.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> What will you say about this white boy?


I've found that I prefer black dial almost anything including Panerai. I recently sold my PAM655 automatic with white dial and bought a similar PAM574 with manual winding and black dial.

Also I don't care for a date function on a PAM. If I were to buy a 44mm Luminor, I would shoot for either a 000 or 005, both becoming more difficult to find these days.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Still one of my all time favourites and a watch that will never be for sale


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> The quote box on this little discussion glitched really bad somehow, so I'm not sure if you're talking to me or BT.
> 
> I grew up in Northern New Jersey, right outside NYC in the 70s and 80s. My mom smoke heavily everywhere, in the house, the car, at restaurants. She smoked while pregnant with me and my brother. My dad didn't smoke as much as her but was a sympathetic smoker I guess. I was pretty miserable growing up as I was always ultra-sensitive to it. I used to hide her cigarettes and ashtrays, but that never went well for me. I'm really glad the US has come as far as it has with anti-smoking measures.


Actually was talking to you as I know BT is from coastal NC and did grow up on a tobacco farm. Wasn't sure in your case. Like you my mother was a heavy smoker, and I was sick from second hand smoke until I left home for college. Cigarettes are the worst health hazard in the history of mankind.

I emailed Greg Stevens about his latest and greatest, Ultimate Brown, and of course he is very high on it and suggested antique stitching. On the other hand I was thinking of Horween Tobacco with black stitching. Never know exactly what the overall effect is until the strap is actually attached. Still undecided.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I think you and BT married at the time when women were generally more realistic and reasonable.
> 
> Happy for both of you.


And when were women in any era ever realistic and reasonable???


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Still one of my all time favourites and a watch that will never be for sale


Mine was a forum giveaway, so on principle alone, I can't sell it even if I wanted to (which I don't).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> But be honest, if there was no date window it would be a fantastic watch.


Has a nice WOW factor until the WOW wears off.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I don't own any PAM, but I keep a close eye on this brand.


If you want a real Panerai, go for a base model 000 or 005. Maybe a 112 or 112 if you want to look through a sapphire caseback at a Unitas movement which I don't. IMO papers and even original AD receipt is good as you must authenticate due to the counterfeits out there. The 914 with the 8 day manual winding PAM jorgenl bought is really nice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Only question mark to me is the strap. I'm not too enthusiastic about rivets, even on a pilot watch, and also wondered if she might need a shorter strap? Since I started flying as a teenager, I've always had a thing for pilot watches as well.


Hi bro @5959HH, the rivets are okay and she has no complaints.  besides, those rivets are a hallmark of Laco almost like a Datejust needs the jubilee bracelet.

Anyway, I have been looking for alternatives for her. A lot of the leather straps are thick (#twss) not in terms of lug width but the actual thickness of the leather making it uncomfortable. This one is about 2mm which is good and the length is perfect. She has one other Laco whose strap was too long. I contacted the Laco marketing manager who is on WUS - posting handle as Laco Phorzheim and she kindly sent us the watch plans and guided us on making an extra hole for the pin & buckle.

I would be happy if you guys have any recommendations on other alternative brands that make soft supple leather straps.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Mine was a forum giveaway, so on principle alone, I can't sell it even if I wanted to (which I don't).
> 
> View attachment 15398000


They have significantly increased in value since they've been discontinued.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Obviously I'm just messing with you, although it is perfectly acceptable to lie to Brother @Sappie66 at every opportunity.


Aren't we supposed to be telling lawyers the truth? They do all the bending of truths for us


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Black lies matter too (too soon?)


Umm...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Always thought I was part Asian.


Every culture has roast pork on some form. I think the Brazilians, Filipinos and evening Aussies have crackling pork. In fact, I just made some last night for dinner. Oh... that was heart stopping decadent food


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi bro @5959HH, the rivets are okay and she has no complaints.  besides, those rivets are a hallmark of Laco almost like a Datejust needs the jubilee bracelet.
> 
> Anyway, I have been looking for alternatives for her. A lot of the leather straps are thick (#twss) not in terms of lug width but the actual thickness of the leather making it uncomfortable. This one is about 2mm which is good and the length is perfect. She has one other Laco whose strap was too long. I contacted the Laco marketing manager who is on WUS - posting handle as Laco Phorzheim and she kindly sent us the watch plans and guided us on making an extra hole for the pin & buckle.
> 
> I would be happy if you guys have any recommendations on other alternative brands that make soft supple leather straps.


I don't know what is available in Oz. What is s the lug width? Panatime sells Rios 1931 watch straps made in Germany in most widths and has sales 2-3 times per year. Holben's makes really nice shell cordovan straps. Look at B&R bands, specifically their classic vintage leather bands.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Actually was talking to you as I know BT is from coastal NC and did grow up on a tobacco farm. Wasn't sure in your case. Like you my mother was a heavy smoker, and I was sick from second hand smoke until I left home for college. Cigarettes are the worst health hazard in the history of mankind.
> 
> I emailed Greg Stevens about his latest and greatest, Ultimate Brown, and of course he is very high on it and suggested antique stitching. On the other hand I was thinking of Horween Tobacco with black stitching. Never know exactly what the overall effect is until the strap is actually attached. Still undecided.


I really like that Ultimate Brown as well. I think I may pick one up down the road. All his brown variations are pretty great. I pulled the trigger on the Horween Coffee Dublin with black stitching and one other TBA. All paid up and should have them in a few weeks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Tell THAT to the Mrs.


LOL. My parents brought me up to never tell any lies and always tell the truth. I was a naughty kid and got a lot of complaints from school, neighbours etc and got lots of beatings. So in order that I never keep anything from her, my mum used to threaten me that "lies are of the devil" and as a Christian family, this was very scary for me.

Well, when I was older (like in my late twenties), my mum said "why can't you be more tactful and not just say it like you think?"

I said, "well mum, that would be telling lies, even white lies are lies right? Remember? Lies are of the devil?"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Just bought a new car though...
> Perhaps in a couple years.


Oh yeah. You got your car yet?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. My parents brought me up to never tell any lies and always tell the truth. I was a naughty kid and got a lot of complaints from school, neighbours etc and got lots of beatings. So in order that I never keep anything from her, my mum used to threaten me that "lies are of the devil" and as a Christian family, this was very scary for me.
> 
> Well, when I was older (like in my late twenties), my mum said "why can't you be more tactful and not just say it like you think?"
> 
> I said, "well mum, that would be telling lies, even white lies are lies right? Remember? Lies are of the devil?"


You are very fortunate to have the mother you did while growing up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Dinner at a restaurant where they respect recipes.


I like women in tight jeans...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice one


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh yeah. You got your car yet?


Tomorrow is the day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> No I didn't get a pic. I'm sure everyone is familiar with the style of wearing pants below the butt cheeks. Yesterday as I was leaving Popeyes with Mrs BT... A female walked past our vehicle down the sidewalk.. I did a double take and asked Mrs BT.. Is that a female and panties I'm seeing?
> Reply yes enjoy.


Red G-strings? No? Sigh...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Got a job with Ginault last i heard bro Mav.


Fitting!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> That's a great looking watch mate.   .
> Congrats to Mrs DiF


Thanks brother @Krish47


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> ...or move to Australia where they also drive on the wrong side of the road


We drive on the right...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

After 80 hours this 3 day 574 is still running strong and has gained 12 seconds since I wound it Tuesday morning at 10:45. Curious to see when it finally stops.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> What movement does it have? The page doesn't seem to say.


I think the P9010, not 100% sure since basically all Panerai's look the same to me. ? Except this, since it's white.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> If this dude isnt the biggest wanker in the community, i dont know who is.
> I live in an area with a lot of very colourful characters but this guy makes my skin crawl and it gets worse every time i see him on youtube.
> He also refused to answer any decent questions about his sons criminal activities in the community, now i see him virtue signalling and trying to warn people about other rolex scams, maybe he should have warned everybody about his son.
> He certainly seems up to date on all the scams, id like to see him do a breakdown and expose on his sons activities, forget about everybody elses.
> ...


LOL. Betcha that both father and son are in it together. Just that the poor son got caught.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know what Bro C? I came to the conclusion that this guy was in it with his son, but his son took the fall. Follow my reasoning: the father is, according to what he pretends, a successful watch dealer, and being retired, he is flaunting a lot of spendings on his channel. If the source of this money was his legitimate watch business, why would his son take the route of scamming people with fakes instead of working with his father and take over the business if it really was a lucrative one? the son was arrested for scamming close to 700,000 Pounds, yet he gave back around 20,000, and petends that he has no other money left, while the father is making videos in what seems to be a freshly built house, buying cars and motorcycles and other toys, while distancing himself from his son; that's why he doesn't want to answer questions about his son, he wants to avoid incriminating himself


100% agreed with the analysis.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We drive on the right...


Other than the UK any other country drive on the left with the steering wheel on the right side? Republic of Ireland?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Ive come to the same conclusion, just didnt want to say it mate.
> The whole thing stinks imo.
> He didnt even call his son his son in his one and only vid about it, he called him a relative LOL.
> I wouldnt buy a hotdog off either let alone a Rolex.
> ...


Balls?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> You are bang on, I rarely put the boot into anybody in the community, but sometimes one has to speak their mind.
> The crass way he shows off his toys after his son ripped off people over 1m au is pretty tasteless.
> The guy has admitted he cant even swim and he's showing off his new top of the range jet skis, talking about making a hire boat business lol, he wanna hope he doesnt have to jump in and save anybody lol.
> Jet Skis are such wanker magnets.
> ...


I never liked Paul Thorpe. Don't remember but one of you guys posted a video of him once and I looked at it and went nah...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Every culture has roast pork on some form. I think the Brazilians, Filipinos and evening Aussies have crackling pork. In fact, I just made some last night for dinner. Oh... that was heart stopping decadent food


Don't believe Muslims do.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> What will you say about this white boy?


Nice watch but that date window is a little slit...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> What will you say about this white boy?


What model is it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> But be honest, if there was no date window it would be a fantastic watch.


Exactly! But I do like the look of it overall.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Speaking of scammers, I wondered what ever happened to Horology House?


He is still collecting money from his YouTube channels.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I have Kiwi envy.
> 
> Nah, it's a childhood nickname due to my very non-American last name.


Which you explained before.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Let's remember VJ day... Very few vets left.


One left in Australia


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I think the P9010, not 100% sure since basically all Panerai's look the same to me.  Except this, since it's white.


I am of the strong impression there's more variation between Panerai models than that of most other brands. Maybe @jorgenl will weigh in.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What model is it?


PAM01314


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I don't know what is available in Oz. What is s the lug width? Panatime sells Rios 1931 watch straps made in Germany in most widths and has sales 2-3 times per year. Holben's makes really nice shell cordovan straps. Look at B&R bands, specifically their classic vintage leather bands.


I think the problem is that few retailers are shipping into Australia due to border closures here. I tried to order from a German strap making and they said they can't send to Australia as their shipping company won't send it. LOL.

Thanks for the leads, I will search their website and see if there's anything suitable for her.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Tonights dinner....


















best chop i have cooked in a awhile

horse reddish, cayenne mustard sauce


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^nice table set there


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You are very fortunate to have the mother you did while growing up.


@5959HH yes. I do agree with you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Tomorrow is the day.


Woohoo! Pictures when you get it please.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What model is it?











Think this is it. P.9010 caliber movement. Water resistance 30 bar (300m).










At least it's not a PAM Due!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I think you and BT married at the time when women were generally more realistic and reasonable.
> 
> Happy for both of you.


women were reasonable? When?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Other than the UK any other country drive on the left with the steering wheel on the right side? Republic of Ireland?


All the former British colonies mainly Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Malaysia, India (I think) and I also think that Japan is right hand drive too.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sup folks what happened this week? Need the cliff notes version stat


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> What will you say about this white boy?


All the right elements but somehow came out wrong?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Don't believe Muslims do.


Well.... their loss.

I think the Israelis don't eat pork too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> women were reasonable? When?


1951


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> PAM01314


Thanks! I got to the post where I saw @mav posting a link to the web


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> All the right elements but somehow came out wrong?


Eh I think it looks great.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> And when were women in any era ever realistic and reasonable???


It's all relative.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Other than the UK any other country drive on the left with the steering wheel on the right side? Republic of Ireland?


China.....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Other than the UK any other country drive on the left with the steering wheel on the right side? Republic of Ireland?


Japan, Hong Kong afaik.









Only about 30% of the world's population drives on the left side of the road


Knowing which side of the road people drive on is important for anyone who's thinking about using a vehicle in a foreign country. There are 163 countries and territories that drive on the right side of the road, while 76 of them drive on the left.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All the former British colonies mainly Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Malaysia, India (I think) and I also think that Japan is right hand drive too.


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> 1851


FIFY.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> 1951


Actually , double feckin like

should have been born earlier

plus would have missed tis covid shyte


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> China.....


Actually no. Mainland China drives on the right side, steering on the left.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> ^nice table set there


Important..,.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> They have significantly increased in value since they've been discontinued.


Not enough to do a straight swap for a MarineMaster or Sub, tho...

Maybe a SM300 Spectre if I play it right.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Actually no. Mainland China drives on the right side, steering on the left.


Getting old spent 3 months in china in the 80's

guess no one had a car and everyone rode a bicycle confused me


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> Getting old spent 3 months in china in the 80's
> 
> guess no one had a car and everyone rode a bicycle confused me


Well you're not totally wrong. In the beginning there were cars in mainland China with right hand steering AND left hand steering. But officially the road system is designed to be driven on the right side, with left hand steering.

I think it was about 10, maybe 15 years ago that they stopped renewing registrations for right hand steering automobiles.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Strap made for the Seiko. Should look cool on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap mate... 

May look much more cooler with your PAM.. That strap has PAM written all over it..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Betcha that both father and son are in it together. Just that the poor son got caught.


I used to consider him a genuine guy. Now i dont watch his videos anymore...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I never liked Paul Thorpe. Don't remember but one of you guys posted a video of him once and I looked at it and went nah...


That would be me mate. But now i have unsubscribed from him..


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Woman who wrote book on how to kill your husband, ARRESTED FOR KILLING HER HUSBAND!
> True story.
> View attachment 15397879


Was it titled "If I Did It"?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Nice strap mate...
> 
> May look much more cooler with your PAM.. That strap has PAM written all over it..


Yeah but I ordered 3 more for the Pam. If I don't like it on the Seiko, I'll send it to somebody. $100 for 4 straps all I need is to like one of them. He just posted a new brown one that I really like also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Let's remember VJ day... Very few vets left.


The last one in my family died two years ago at 95.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Other than the UK any other country drive on the left with the steering wheel on the right side? Republic of Ireland?


Japan still does, and Sweden did until 1967.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

All this talk of pork and bacon influenced my dinner tonight. I made filet mignon with peppercorn sauce. I do some modifications:

1. Cook a few slices of bacon and set aside
2. Brown some shallots and garlic in the bacon grease
3. Deglaze with something handy (there was a bottle of Famous Grouse nearby)
4. Simmer until thick with heavy cream, salt, and hand-smashed peppercorns. Add little bit of real maple syrup to taste. (I also used mesquite-smoked salt and peppercorns)
5. Crumble the bacon in a food processor and add back into the sauce.

Mrs. BW thought it turned out OK. We had banana cream pie with whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> All this talk of pork and bacon influenced my dinner tonight. I made filet mignon with peppercorn sauce. I do some modifications:
> 
> 1. Cook a few slices of bacon and set aside
> 2. Brown some shallots and garlic in the bacon grease
> ...


Sounds pretty good. Been a while since we had a steak night.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> All this talk of pork and bacon influenced my dinner tonight. I made filet mignon with peppercorn sauce. I do some modifications:
> 
> 1. Cook a few slices of bacon and set aside
> 2. Brown some shallots and garlic in the bacon grease
> ...


Noice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> I used to consider him a genuine guy. Now i dont watch his videos anymore...


Hated him from the first time I viewed his video. Just didn't like his face.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

A bit of a crazy story circulating the watch community on IG...

Panerai featured a customer's watch recently on this post:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CD1KZKrq3II/

According to this guy, it's a fake:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CD219AMHgfa/

The customer (Login • Instagram) admits to being a fake, claims he was scammed. The guy who uncovered this, is claiming that his IWC and Cartier are also fake so likely his whole collection is fake or suspect.

Lots of idiots are there are passing off fake watches as real ones for likes. 😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15397940
> 
> 
> I've been looking at one of these. L&JR S1503 Its quartz (Ronda), but apparently it was fairly well received at Baselworld 2018. Its a showroom model and is listed at $625 (msrp was about 2.25 times that). Thoughts? Opinions? _waits for the coming avalanche_


Looks like a smiling alien.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15397940
> 
> 
> I've been looking at one of these. L&JR S1503 Its quartz (Ronda), but apparently it was fairly well received at Baselworld 2018. Its a showroom model and is listed at $625 (msrp was about 2.25 times that). Thoughts? Opinions? _waits for the coming avalanche_


Looks like a smiling alien.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> And when were women in any era ever realistic and reasonable???


I said "generally" - so not all; and "more realistic and reasonable" - so it's all relative.

Didn't say that there were realistic or reasonable. 

I do choose my words carefully. It's what I do.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> The customer (Login • Instagram) admits to being a fake, claims he was scammed. The guy who uncovered this, is claiming that his IWC and Cartier are also fake *so likely his whole collection is fake or suspect.*
> 
> Lots of idiots are there are passing off fake watches as real ones for likes. 😂


Makes me think of a saying I saw this week:

"A duck has to meow only once for you to question every quack."


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hated him from the first time I viewed his video. Just didn't like his face.


You have better judging capabilities mate. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Sounds pretty good. Been a while since we had a steak night.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I might have mentioned before, in addition to takeout, one of the fancy restaurants nearby has been selling prime meats from their supplier. It's a lot more expensive than the grocery store, but still around half what it would have cost to have them cook it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I might have mentioned before, in addition to takeout, one of the fancy restaurants nearby has been selling prime meats from their supplier. It's a lot more expensive than the grocery store, but still around half what it would have cost to have them cook it.


Nice because it doesn't go to waste and helps the ranchers.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> If you want a real Panerai, go for a base model 000 or 005. Maybe a 112 or 112 if you want to look through a sapphire caseback at a Unitas movement which I don't. IMO papers and even original AD receipt is good as you must authenticate due to the counterfeits out there. The 914 with the 8 day manual winding PAM jorgenl bought is really nice.


Yeah. This.

Panerai = simple. And they all look alike anyway. Even Luminor and Radomír are generally similar looking. If I were to get another Panerai, it would be something with a white dial.

And then go to town on straps!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Aren't we supposed to be telling lawyers the truth? They do all the bending of truths for us


That's actually not true. Really.

Not to be overly serious.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> A bit of a crazy story circulating the watch community on IG...
> 
> Panerai featured a customer's watch recently on this post:
> 
> ...


LOL. It is sad what the world has come to. People live for  and affirmation from strangers on the internet. Social media is a scourge of modern society.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I said "generally" - so not all; and "more realistic and reasonable" - so it's all relative.
> 
> Didn't say that there were realistic or reasonable.
> 
> I do choose my words carefully. It's what I do.


"Generally" and "appears" are the words I hate most. Hate it that people waffle on for 10 minutes and then you ask yourself, "so... what did he just say?"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Makes me think of a saying I saw this week:
> 
> "A duck has to meow only once for you to question every quack."


Umm.... 

A cat in duck's clothings? Very innovative way to catch more ducks


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. This.
> 
> Panerai = simple. And they all look alike anyway. Even Luminor and Radomír are generally similar looking. If I were to get another Panerai, it would be something with a white dial.
> 
> And then go to town on straps!!!


I still have not overcome my distaste of some arse - that which prevents me buying a Panerai.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Nice because it doesn't go to waste and helps the ranchers.


I wish they would do the same with their vegetables, especially salad greens.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


where's the bacon?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That's actually not true. Really.
> 
> Not to be overly serious.


There's nothing as nerve-wracking as talking to a lawyer who is trying very hard not to be told the whole truth.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Other than the UK any other country drive on the left with the steering wheel on the right side? Republic of Ireland?


most commonwealth countries: hong kong, singapore, australia, malaysia

plus japan and thailand. Curiously canada like the US. Even if both former british territories.

not sure if india does too. Havent been.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Don't believe Muslims do.


in some muslim countries ive been too, the equivalent is roast lamb. Yummy as well.

I confirm. We filipinos love our roast pork/suckling pig. We call it lechon (derived from spaniards).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> in some muslim countries ive been too, the equivalent is roast lamb. Yummy as well.
> 
> I confirm. We filipinos love our roast pork/suckling pig. We call it lechon (derived from spaniards).


Is that the one done over a fire pit? There's a local Filipino business that offers roast pig done that way. Don't know if it's the same thing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that the one done over a fire pit? There's a local Filipino business that offers roast pig done that way. Don't know if it's the same thing.


yes it is. Is there a significant filipino community in perth? I understand there is one in a sydney suburb.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yes it is. Is there a significant filipino community in perth? I understand there is one in a sydney suburb.


LOL. Need you ask. There's many and I have a few friends who are either descended from or recent arrivals. According to Wikipedia, the 5th largest group of migrants in Australia.






Filipino Australians - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't know... I'm practically unemployed these days.


Hang in there. The Covid19 baby boom is just around the corner.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> For Pam, that's a good figure. I wonder how exactly these 3s were measured on such a small second hand?


Little hands are a problem for some and pleasure for others. What were we taking about again 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Bronzer Friday....
> 
> View attachment 15397406


It'll be interesting to see if Dick joins with his bronzer, but by then it'll no longer be Friday. Bronzer Saturday?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Need you ask. There's many and I have a few friends who are either descended from or recent arrivals. According to Wikipedia, the 5th largest group of migrants in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never been to perth as my brother has not sent me any plane tickets. 

Been to sydney. Heard of blacktown but never been.

lots of filipino migrants all over the world. We are conquering the world little by little.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Taking off for NC! Mav out...


Reminds me of a time that my father flew up to Marine to pick up some lobsters. Gotta keep up those flying hours. I wonder if the military is as relaxed today.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I like wild boar, from time to time I cook a wild boar rack....


You need to visit Sweden more often. Wild pigs have become a real pest in some areas.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hang in there. The Covid19 baby boom is just around the corner.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Officially "hanging"...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Doesn't make any sense. I've never encountered an ETA top grade movement with such huge positional errors. As a matter of fact even my experience with Sellita is much better than this.









 Tudor Ranger Servicing


My Ranger is about 4 years old and runs a little slow. Figured I'd get it regulated and if need be, fully serviced. Ben Bridge was the only local option I had to get it sent to Tudor and told me it would be a minimum $700 and 18 weeks. A couple of local Rolex/Tudor authorized repair shops all...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> never been to perth as my brother has not sent me any plane tickets.
> 
> Been to sydney. Heard of blacktown but never been.
> 
> lots of filipino migrants all over the world. We are conquering the world little by little.


LOL. Watch this funny clip of Prince Philip talking to a Filipina nurses in a ward he was visiting in London.






Jokes aside, Australia welcomes all peoples.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> All this talk of pork and bacon influenced my dinner tonight. I made filet mignon with peppercorn sauce. I do some modifications:
> 
> 1. Cook a few slices of bacon and set aside
> 2. Brown some shallots and garlic in the bacon grease
> ...


The brotherhood demand photos.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> But be honest, if there was no date window it would be a fantastic watch.


So it's dated 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15397940
> 
> 
> I've been looking at one of these. L&JR S1503 Its quartz (Ronda), but apparently it was fairly well received at Baselworld 2018. Its a showroom model and is listed at $625 (msrp was about 2.25 times that). Thoughts? Opinions? _waits for the coming avalanche_


Took me too long to find the hands. Big 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Took me too long to find the hands. Big
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Reminds me too much of him...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Reminds me too much of him...


I can never unsee this now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Other than the UK any other country drive on the left with the steering wheel on the right side? Republic of Ireland?


Japan, South Africa, Australia, New Zealand, Caribbean countries, India, Thailand, Indonesia, and lots of others.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I am of the strong impression there's more variation between Panerai models than that of most other brands. Maybe @jorgenl will weigh in.


Variations! All I see is occasionally a non black dial and with or without a crown guard 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I am of the strong impression there's more variation between Panerai models than that of most other brands. Maybe @jorgenl will weigh in.


Maybe, but not visually, which is very important to me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> What movement does it have? The page doesn't seem to say.


P.9010


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> women were reasonable? When?


Must have occurred sometime pre cavemen. They we're pulling them by their hair for a reason. In the garden before the issue with the apple?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> All this talk of pork and bacon influenced my dinner tonight. I made filet mignon with peppercorn sauce. I do some modifications:
> 
> 1. Cook a few slices of bacon and set aside
> 2. Brown some shallots and garlic in the bacon grease
> ...


When's your next visit? I had popcorn for dinner.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All the former British colonies mainly Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Malaysia, India (I think) and I also think that Japan is right hand drive too.


NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> It's all relative.


Exactly


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I never liked Paul Thorpe. Don't remember but one of you guys posted a video of him once and I looked at it and went nah...


It must have been me, about a YG Daytona with a fake green dial. I watched some videos of him at first, but I couldn't shake the idea that he was a crook on the loose


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Doesn't make any sense. I've never encountered an ETA top grade movement with such huge positional errors. As a matter of fact even my experience with Sellita is much better than this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


70s is way off for a high grade ETA, or even a standard grade. Hopefully, with a little tweaking it'll be within COSC.

One of the advantages of ETAs and 3135 movements is that just about any watchmaker should be able to work on them with minimal costs. Apparently no longer the case with the new 3235 movements and certainly not with Omega's co-axials.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> "Generally" and "appears" are the words I hate most. Hate it that people waffle on for 10 minutes and then you ask yourself, "so... what did he just say?"


As much as you'd like it to be, the world is not so clear cut. Try going through life without those words.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> where's the bacon?


You can see the result of the bacon around her waist.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> There's nothing as nerve-wracking as talking to a lawyer who is trying very hard not to be told the whole truth.


You've had experience with a lawyer who didn't want you to tell him the whole truth?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Variations! All I see is occasionally a non black dial and with or without a crown guard
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That sums it up pretty nicely.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well.... their loss.
> 
> I think the Israelis don't eat pork too.


That would be the Jewish; there are Christian and Muslim Israelis too


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> That would be the Jewish; there are Christian and Muslim Israelis too


True, if you keep kosher (just like how Muslims who keep Halal don't eat pork either). I'm Jewish, but looooove me some bacon haha


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> True, if you keep kosher (just like how Muslims who keep Halal don't eat pork either). I'm Jewish, but looooove me some bacon haha


i have a nepalese hindi friend. He doesnt eat hamburger when in nepal. But when outside nepal, he does.

i was also on a flight with some arab muslims. Once we left arabian airspace, liquor was served.

i guess to each his own. I respect all customs and beliefs.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i have a nepalese hindi friend. He doesnt eat hamburger when in nepal. But when outside nepal, he does.
> 
> i was also on a flight with some arab muslims. Once we left arabian airspace, liquor was served.
> 
> i guess to each his own. I respect all customs and beliefs.


Agreed! Had a very good friend in law school who kept Halal (and have many Jewish friends and family that keep kosher).

I'll keep kosher for Passover and I'll fast over Yom Kippur. I honestly think I could give up pork, but I'll be honest, it's the no meat + cheese rule that kills me.... Love cheeseburgers and cold cut sandwiches with cheese! Haha

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> 70s is way off for a high grade ETA, or even a standard grade. Hopefully, with a little tweaking it'll be within COSC.
> 
> One of the advantages of ETAs and 3135 movements is that just about any watchmaker should be able to work on them with minimal costs. Apparently no longer the case with the new 3235 movements and certainly not with Omega's co-axials.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


It just so happens I DROPPED my 79270 chronograph a couple days ago from about 4ft onto my marble floor...this is the result in the photo. Yep, that's a FLAT SPOT in the stainless steel from the impact. 

Anyhow, I timed the watch overnight and it went from +1.5s crown down, to -6.2s in the same position.

Yes, even after a drop and an impact bad enough to dent the case, the movement is still performing better than that OP's claimed -70s.

I regulated the movement yesterday and still in the process of timing it in different positions. Right now, dial up gains only 2.4s overnight so I'm optimistic. If the delta between positions is bad enough it will probably need to go into servicing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> It just so happens I DROPPED my 79270 chronograph a couple days ago from about 4ft onto my marble floor...this is the result in the photo. Yep, that's a FLAT SPOT in the stainless steel from the impact.
> 
> Anyhow, I timed the watch overnight and it went from +1.5s crown down, to -6.2s in the same position.
> 
> ...


The damage actually does not look bad at all, aesthetically.

But, like with car accidents, never know what's going on "under the hood." Hopefully the delta isn't bad enough that you need to service!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> The damage actually does not look bad at all, aesthetically.
> 
> But, like with car accidents, never know what's going on "under the hood." Hopefully the delta isn't bad enough that you need to service!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> It just so happens I DROPPED my 79270 chronograph a couple days ago from about 4ft onto my marble floor...this is the result in the photo. Yep, that's a FLAT SPOT in the stainless steel from the impact.
> 
> Anyhow, I timed the watch overnight and it went from +1.5s crown down, to -6.2s in the same position.
> 
> ...


That's going to need laser welding/filling, then reshaping


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Updated opinion on Omega... I still like Omega 









Can't really say nice "strap" since it's on a bracelet, and it's not a montblanc, so no "nice pen" remarks ... how do we judge Omega's on steel? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> True, if you keep kosher (just like how Muslims who keep Halal don't eat pork either). I'm Jewish, but looooove me some bacon haha


That's the good thing about being Chinese - in order to be one first thing is to learn to eat ANYTHING.

And of course, we can't talk about weird Chinese food without talking dicks eh? So here's a video on eating dicks, brought to you on OoO by bro Dick.  (okay it's not my video, credit where credit's due)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's going to need laser welding/filling, then reshaping


Yeah I know. If the movement needs to be serviced I'll take it to Michael Young and get an estimate on completely refinishing the case and bracelet, with the movement service.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> That's the good thing about being Chinese - in order to be one first thing is to learn to eat ANYTHING.
> 
> And of course, we can't talk about weird Chinese food without talking dicks eh? So here's a video on eating dicks, brought to you by bro Dick.


I'm a pretty adventurous eater, and will try _almost_ anything once. To be honest, I'd probably eat insects and arachnids without a problem, but something about organs (brains, hearts, even liver) and parts like eyes and tongue just grosses me out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm a pretty adventurous eater, and will try _almost_ anything once. To be honest, I'd probably eat insects and arachnids without a problem, but something about organs (brains, hearts, even liver) and parts like eyes and tongue just grosses me out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll tell you this - the head/brain of those roasted pigeons is REALLY tasty and in fact very nutritious. But it's high in cholesterol so I've refrained from eating those (or most innards for that matter) for a few years now...

Not even liver? Don't tell me you never tried foie gras...damn if you haven't you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I'll tell you this - the head/brain of those roasted pigeons is REALLY tasty and in fact very nutritious. But it's high in cholesterol so I've refrained from eating those (or most innards for that matter) for a few years now...
> 
> Not even liver? Don't tell me you never tried foie gras...damn if you haven't you don't know what you're missing.


I've had it when I was last in Paris! I can enjoy it when it's mixed in with other foods; it's more about if it's right there in front of me without garnishing haha

When I was in Japan we visited a yakitoria that served every (and I mean _every_) part of the chicken and I sucked it up and ate the dishes as they came. It's the consistency of certain parts - like the heart and liver - that get to my head!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It just so happens I DROPPED my 79270 chronograph a couple days ago from about 4ft onto my marble floor...this is the result in the photo. Yep, that's a FLAT SPOT in the stainless steel from the impact.
> 
> Anyhow, I timed the watch overnight and it went from +1.5s crown down, to -6.2s in the same position.
> 
> ...


Ouch

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've had it when I was last in Paris! I can enjoy it when it's mixed in with other foods; it's more about if it's right there in front of me without garnishing haha
> 
> When I was in Japan we visited a yakitoria that served every (and I mean _every_) part of the chicken and I sucked it up and ate the dishes as they came. It's the consistency of certain parts - like the heart and liver - that get to my head!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I agree presentation plays a huge role.

Which reminds me, have you ever tried soya crabs from Korea? If you haven't, it's a MUST! It's so tasty I loved it at first bite. Mind you it's basically raw crab saute'd in soya sauce so if you're prove to getting Gastroenteritis I'd stay away.

When crabs are in season the crab cream is absolutely delicious.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah I agree presentation plays a huge role.
> 
> Which reminds me, have you ever tried soya crabs from Korea? If you haven't, it's a MUST! It's so tasty I loved it at first bite. Mind you it's basically raw crab saute'd in soya sauce so if you're prove to getting Gastroenteritis I'd stay away.
> 
> When crabs are in season the crab cream is absolutely delicious.


That looks delicious!

And it's funny, certain foods, like raw crab or octopus, etc. I have no problems with. I don't know what it is about internal organs like brain and liver that just throw me off 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've had it when I was last in Paris! I can enjoy it when it's mixed in with other foods; it's more about if it's right there in front of me without garnishing haha
> 
> When I was in Japan we visited a yakitoria that served every (and I mean _every_) part of the chicken and I sucked it up and ate the dishes as they came. It's the consistency of certain parts - like the heart and liver - that get to my head!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you eat the chicken testicles (雞子) as well? It's a Chinese delicacy. 
I tried it once and I'm not impressed. Honestly I can't understand why some people like it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Did you eat the chicken testicles (雞子) as well? It's a Chinese delicacy.
> I tried it once and I'm not impressed. Honestly I can't understand why some people like it.


I don't think so (at least I hope I didn't ...)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> That looks delicious!
> 
> And it's funny, certain foods, like raw crab or octopus, etc. I have no problems with. I don't know what it is about internal organs like brain and liver that just throw me off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me they taste even better than they look!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's the good thing about being Chinese - in order to be one first thing is to learn to eat ANYTHING.
> 
> And of course, we can't talk about weird Chinese food without talking dicks eh? So here's a video on eating dicks, brought to you on OoO by bro Dick.  (okay it's not my video, credit where credit's due)


During my stays in China I follow the don't ask don't tell principle.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Trust me they taste even better than they look!


I believe it! All about how fresh the food is too. I feel like too many people are discouraged from good seafood since they had a bad experience with food that isn't fresh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> During my stays in China I follow the don't ask don't tell principle.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That same principle applies to many things in many places...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I believe it! All about how fresh the food is too. I feel like too many people are discouraged from good seafood since they had a bad experience with food that isn't fresh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly! When the seafood is fresh not much cooking is required. A simple steamed fish* can be oh so good...but the key word, as you said, is freshness.

*It's one of my favorite dish to go with rice. And it's simple to tell if the fish was still alive right before it's cooked - if the fins stands upright, it's fresh.

If not, it's edible but won't taste the same at all.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don't think so (at least I hope I didn't ...)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, did you eat anything that looks like these?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Well, did you eat anything that looks like these?


Absolutely not. Thankfully haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Absolutely not. Thankfully haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Like I said, I'll never like them even if I tried so you're not missing anything.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Well, did you eat anything that looks like these?


Hmm

Do you have a side business castrating the competition 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Reminds me too much of him...


Is that good or bad?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It must have been me, about a YG Daytona with a fake green dial. I watched some videos of him at first, but I couldn't shake the idea that he was a crook on the loose


Not sure so I didn't name any names. Maybe it was but yeah, he's a crook. He looks like one of those Brits who pulls up in a white Transit van trying to sell me speakers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> As much as you'd like it to be, the world is not so clear cut. Try going through life without those words.


I am an engineer. It either is or isn't.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You can see the result of the bacon around her waist.


Lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> That would be the Jewish; there are Christian and Muslim Israelis too


Well, that is true too. One other country where people are divided into the two is Lebanon.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Did you eat the chicken testicles (雞子) as well? It's a Chinese delicacy.
> I tried it once and I'm not impressed. Honestly I can't understand why some people like it.


Is that the soup no. 5?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hmm
> 
> Do you have a side business castrating the competition
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that good or bad?


You be the judge good sir.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Is that the soup no. 5?


Speaking of soup Pongster, how safe is it to wear your high end watches in the Philippines? Asking this because when I was in Makati some years ago, I noticed a very high level of security; I remember that when I went to get a Sim card from the branch of a service provider, the security guards were armed with shotguns


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Is that the soup no. 5?


Eh? What's soup no 5? I've heard of Chanel no 5...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Eh? What's soup no 5? I've heard of Chanel no 5...


Speaking of Chanel no. 5, did you know that when Marylin Monroe was asked in an interview what she wears for sleeping, she answered "Chanel no. 5"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of Chanel no. 5, did you know that when Marylin Monroe was asked in an interview what she wears for sleeping, she answered "Chanel no. 5"


And I'm guessing nothing else...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> And I'm guessing nothing else...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Agreed! Had a very good friend in law school who kept Halal (and have many Jewish friends and family that keep kosher).
> 
> I'll keep kosher for Passover and I'll fast over Yom Kippur. I honestly think I could give up pork, but I'll be honest, it's the no meat + cheese rule that kills me.... Love cheeseburgers and cold cut sandwiches with cheese! Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Let's not forget pepperoni pizza....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> It just so happens I DROPPED my 79270 chronograph a couple days ago from about 4ft onto my marble floor...this is the result in the photo. Yep, that's a FLAT SPOT in the stainless steel from the impact.
> 
> Anyhow, I timed the watch overnight and it went from +1.5s crown down, to -6.2s in the same position.
> 
> ...


Ouch! Bummer.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Water World.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ouch
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


#nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't add anything to eating organs but I got this.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't add anything to eating organs but I got this.
> 
> View attachment 15398546


Is she yummy?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of Chanel no. 5, did you know that when Marylin Monroe was asked in an interview what she wears for sleeping, she answered "Chanel no. 5"


At least she didn't reply Hugo Boss

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Eh? What's soup no 5? I've heard of Chanel no 5...








Soup Number Five - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I said "generally" - so not all; and "more realistic and reasonable" - so it's all relative.
> 
> Didn't say that there were realistic or reasonable.
> 
> I do choose my words carefully. It's what I do.


But it's more interesting if I twist your words around, take what you say out of context, and then attribute something to you that you really didn't say at all.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. This.
> 
> Panerai = simple. And they all look alike anyway. Even Luminor and Radomír are generally similar looking. If I were to get another Panerai, it would be something with a white dial.
> 
> And then go to town on straps!!!


I fear you might be in danger of becoming a Paneristi, a highly contagious malady. And the pursuit of straps added to the mix to additionally drain the $$$ account.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. It is sad what the world has come to. People live for  and affirmation from strangers on the internet. Social media is a scourge of modern society.


You just described OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I still have not overcome my distaste of some arse - that which prevents me buying a Panerai.


Definitely another rabbit hole. And then the straps ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> You need to visit Sweden more often. Wild pigs have become a real pest in some areas.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Feral hogs have become a major problem in the US. And 1/2 are in Texas!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Variations! All I see is occasionally a non black dial and with or without a crown guard
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I realize that there's a perception that all Panerai's look alike but there's very significant variation between models as well as different movements. In an earlier era that was not the case and surmise that was the basis of much of the appeal. I think this paradigm shift is the reason a number of purists feel Panerai has lost its way, particularly with the introduction of the Due with snap back case.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> A bit of a crazy story circulating the watch community on IG...
> 
> Panerai featured a customer's watch recently on this post:
> 
> ...


So does IG pay for a certain amount of likes? Like YouTube views. I know nothing about IG. But I can imagine a lot of people faked owning things and being certain places for those likes. Youtube stars have done this also. Maybe it's a fake it till you make it type thing. Dunno.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> You need to visit Sweden more often. Wild pigs have become a real pest in some areas.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Indeed. Pretty much a pandemic in certain areas. Thankfully not quite in my area but within an hour from me. Have friends that go night hunting a lot with a group. They kill a whole lot of hogs and still haven't made a dent in the population.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's the good thing about being Chinese - in order to be one first thing is to learn to eat ANYTHING.
> 
> And of course, we can't talk about weird Chinese food without talking dicks eh? So here's a video on eating dicks, brought to you on OoO by bro Dick.  (okay it's not my video, credit where credit's due)


I really love some Chinese food. Dim Sum is heaven. But you guys will cook up some crazy stuff just for the point of being weird. None of that is a delicacy it's just kookie. You guys are crazy fun.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'll tell you this - the head/brain of those roasted pigeons is REALLY tasty and in fact very nutritious. But it's high in cholesterol so I've refrained from eating those (or most innards for that matter) for a few years now...
> 
> Not even liver? Don't tell me you never tried foie gras...damn if you haven't you don't know what you're missing.


That's my favorite. I'm a Foie gras junkie.

But I enjoy livers. Calf liver smothered in onions. Fried chicken livers. Great stuff.

Any of you try sweetbreads? Now that's a weird one that's pretty amazing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> That looks delicious!
> 
> And it's funny, certain foods, like raw crab or octopus, etc. I have no problems with. I don't know what it is about internal organs like brain and liver that just throw me off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't research sweetbreads then. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am an engineer. It either is or isn't.


Engineers are fun. Such a strange breed.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm a pretty adventurous eater, and will try _almost_ anything once. To be honest, I'd probably eat insects and arachnids without a problem, but something about organs (brains, hearts, even liver) and parts like eyes and tongue just grosses me out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I recall unhealthy eating internal organs that are high in purines. Think I'll stick to striated muscle.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> So does IG pay for a certain amount of likes? Like YouTube views. I know nothing about IG. But I can imagine a lot of people faked owning things and being certain places for those likes. Youtube stars have done this also. Maybe it's a fake it till you make it type thing. Dunno.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah, IG doesn't put ADs on posts, so users doesn't get paid for views or likes. But if you do get popular enough, you can get free product from brands or some may pay you to post something.

When I was at Fossil, they would do this all the time. Hence you might some celeb or IG "influencer" showing off their Fossil because they got paid to do it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am an engineer. It either is or isn't.


Linguist vs. nerd.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sooooo because I don't need another watch I just treated myself for upcoming bday










No seriously

I got this


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You just described OoO.


LOL. OoO is similar but yet different because some of us actually know each other and have "interactions" with one another.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Feral hogs have become a major problem in the US. And 1/2 are in Texas!


Did you get Card Blanche to shot those feral hogs?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's my favorite. I'm a Foie gras junkie.
> 
> But I enjoy livers. Calf liver smothered in onions. Fried chicken livers. Great stuff.
> 
> ...


Ooohhh. Fried chicken livers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Engineers are fun. Such a strange breed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You were saying?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm a pretty adventurous eater, and will try _almost_ anything once. To be honest, I'd probably eat insects and arachnids without a problem, but something about organs (brains, hearts, even liver) and parts like eyes and tongue just grosses me out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. I could Never do any of that!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Linguist vs. nerd.


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Sooooo because I don't need another watch I just treated myself for upcoming bday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noice 

Calculator


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Is that the soup no. 5?


Love Potion #9


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. OoO is similar but yet different because some of us actually know each other and have "interactions" with one another.


In reality OoO is the exception to the rule. But the Rolex/Tudor Forum is another matter. And let's not forget the Public Forum.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> And I'm guessing nothing else...


"She had nothing on but the radio."


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You were saying?


All the engineers we get at work are weirdos. Some try to fit in but some are so awkward that it's mentally impossible for them. We have a few engineers that are fairly normal and lots of fun also but they are few and far between.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> But it's more interesting if I twist your words around, take what you say out of context, and then attribute something to you that you really didn't say at all.


And I can always defend myself since it was all in writing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> All the engineers we get at work are weirdos. Some try to fit in but some are so awkward that it's *mentally impossible for them. *We have a few engineers that are fairly normal and lots of fun also but they are few and far between.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Cannot compute, cannot compute,


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I fear you might be in danger of becoming a Paneristi, a highly contagious malady. And the pursuit of straps added to the mix to additionally drain the $$$ account.


Fear not. I won't get more than one more Panerai (and there is no pressing need) and I would go aftermarket on straps.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.


I said linguist vs. nerd tongue-in-cheek although there is a certain degree of accuracy with that comparison. English major vs. physics major. Abstract vs. concrete. Tendency for engineers, physicians, chemists, accountants, etc. to be an analytical temperament.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Feral hogs have become a major problem in the US. And 1/2 are in Texas!


Are they tasty though?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Fear not. I won't get more than one more Panerai (and there is no pressing need) and I would go aftermarket on straps.


But even with aftermarket straps one gets what one pays for. And who wants to attach a cheap piece of junk strap on a $6000 watch??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I realize that there's a perception that all Panerai's look alike but.....


This perception of which you speak comes from the fact that most Panerai in fact look alike.

Note that I said "most". There is the Mare Nostrum after all.









Introducing: The Panerai Mare Nostrum Acciaio 42mm


An all-time classic gets a new edition – and collectors better get ready.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Are they tasty though?


A number are field dressed and eaten but so many of them here, a significant number simply left for buzzards to feast on.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> All the engineers we get at work are weirdos. Some try to fit in but some are so awkward that it's mentally impossible for them. We have a few engineers that are fairly normal and lots of fun also but they are few and far between.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It would be weird dealing with someone who views life in black-and-white terms. Not making reference to race here.

When you use words like "generally" or "appears", they look at you funny.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I said linguist vs. nerd tongue-in-cheek although there is a certain degree of accuracy with that comparison. English major vs. physics major. Abstract vs. concrete. Tendency for engineers, physicians, chemists, accountants, etc. to be an analytical temperament.


I was an English major too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> But even with aftermarket straps one gets what one pays for. And who wants to attach a cheap piece of junk strap on a $6000 watch??


Very true. But still cheaper than OEM.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Are they tasty though?


They are not Gamey tasting but very lean for pork and mostly red meat. Pretty enjoyable.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> This perception of which you speak comes from the fact that most Panerai in fact look alike.
> 
> Note that I said "most". There is the Mare Nostrum after all.
> 
> ...


Chrono watches have never been my cup of tea but interesting article. Maybe PF will weigh in and give his assessment of Panerai's origin, current influence, and current direction.

I recall maybe 20 years ago looking at Rolexes at Bachendorf's at the Dallas Galleria. Next to Rolex section, there was a Panerai section, and at the time I was unfamiliar with the brand. The manager of the large AD that had multiple brands told me that Panerai was a wildly popular brand and every one was sold with no discount. I wondered at the time why such a strange looking watch (to me at the time) would be so popular. Little did I know ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> But even with aftermarket straps one gets what one pays for. And who wants to attach a cheap piece of junk strap on a $6000 watch??


That's a mindset bro. I looked thru the Panerai catalog and was just not interested in any of their straps. Cheap straps are just fun and stress free. Although that coffee Dublin is calling me.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It would be weird dealing with someone who views life in black-and-white terms. Not making reference to race here.
> 
> When you use words like "generally" or "appears", they look at you funny.


We get a bunch of junior engineers right out of college. They are still brain fried from college and can't even make eye contact without locking up. So awkward.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You've had experience with a lawyer who didn't want you to tell him the whole truth?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I was an English major too.


And why does that not surprise me?  I had a double major in mathematics and chemistry before going to medical school. _nerd alert_


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a mindset bro. I looked thru the Panerai catalog and was just not interested in any of their straps. Cheap straps are just fun and stress free. Although that coffee Dublin is calling me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Also, some of these cheap straps are surprisingly decent and good-looking. And if they last 1/2 as long at a 1/4 of the price, the logic is there.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Mwahahaha! Just found "the smiling alien/Cogsworth" watch even cheaper! $379 on Drop!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Very true. But still cheaper than OEM.


Yep just about everything OEM is overpriced.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Updated opinion on Omega... I still like Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice computer?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> And why does that not surprise me?  I had a double major in mathematics and chemistry before going to medical school. _nerd alert_


I was (still am) really really crappy at math. That's why English then law.

Imagine, an Asian being bad at math!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Mwahahaha! Just found "the smiling alien/Cogsworth" watch even cheaper! $379 on Drop!


You gonna do it?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Also, some of these cheap straps are surprisingly decent and good-looking. And if they last 1/2 as long at a 1/4 of the price, the logic is there.


And some of the handmade custom straps from Greg Stevens, Micah Dirksen and others are an art form but less than OEM. Those are the aftermarket that pique my interest. Plus, unlike OEM straps, those are virtually indestructible.










This is my first Greg Stevens strap I bought preowned years ago and tried to destroy it by attaching to a beater watch. I managed to destroy the beater watch but not this strap that has been subjected to sweat and even sea water. Badly stained, I sanded it and still going strong.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Updated opinion on Omega... I still like Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could think of some kind of snarky, nasty comment but nothing comes to mind as the SM300 is my favorite of all Omega watches.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> You gonna do it?


I have submitted a purchase request to the boss. It's under consideration


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I have submitted a purchase request to the boss. It's under consideration


Purchase request? Just buy it and be prepared to answer the question.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I wear my watch today!

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. It is sad what the world has come to. People live for  and affirmation from strangers on the internet. Social media is a scourge of modern society.


X2


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> X2






OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> in some muslim countries ive been too, the equivalent is roast lamb. Yummy as well.
> 
> I confirm. We filipinos love our roast pork/suckling pig. We call it lechon (derived from spaniards).


I love lamb too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> in some muslim countries ive been too, the equivalent is roast lamb. Yummy as well.
> 
> I confirm. We filipinos love our roast pork/suckling pig. We call it lechon (derived from spaniards).


It's said that our cooking of pigs came from Carribean via slaves influenced by spaniards.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You guys are like so meta


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> You need to visit Sweden more often. Wild pigs have become a real pest in some areas.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Here too although in next county and not on Mrs BT land. I'm afraid they will suffer a bad fate here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm a pretty adventurous eater, and will try _almost_ anything once. To be honest, I'd probably eat insects and arachnids without a problem, but something about organs (brains, hearts, even liver) and parts like eyes and tongue just grosses me out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you are not adventuresome by definition. 
Growing up in the country relatively poor, nothing went to waste. Still very partial to organ meat.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Feral hogs have become a major problem in the US. And 1/2 are in Texas!


Wow. I didn't know that. Can you roast them like wild pig?

BT and Big Al how do they taste?

LOoOser in the brotherhood

Edit: misread. Thought dogs were feral in TX.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I realize that there's a perception that all Panerai's look alike but there's very significant variation between models as well as different movements. In an earlier era that was not the case and surmise that was the basis of much of the appeal. I think this paradigm shift is the reason a number of purists feel Panerai has lost its way, particularly with the introduction of the Due with snap back case.


I've read about the Due. Have to agree and go conservative. Big mistake imo.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> That looks delicious!
> 
> And it's funny, certain foods, like raw crab or octopus, etc. I have no problems with. I don't know what it is about internal organs like brain and liver that just throw me off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You haven't lived til you eat this guy particularly his heart.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Sooooo because I don't need another watch I just treated myself for upcoming bday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. A metal 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you get Card Blanche to shot those feral hogs?


Oops I read feral dogs

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> All the engineers we get at work are weirdos. Some try to fit in but some are so awkward that it's mentally impossible for them. We have a few engineers that are fairly normal and lots of fun also but they are few and far between.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Next time to you meet them for beers put a vintage TI on the table, and guaranteed they'll lose it. You might even get a few beers as thanks

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wow. I didn't know that. Can you roast them like wild pig?
> 
> BT and Big Al how do they taste?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Taste is good. Not very gamey. But lean so roasting would probably dry it out some. From the hunters I've dealt with, there are eating size and wasting size. Also very red compared to normal pork.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And why does that not surprise me?  I had a double major in mathematics and chemistry before going to medical school. _nerd alert_


My double was chemistry and biology. Only my oldest daughter got my analytical genes the rest were polluted my the wife and studied HUMANITIES! There, I've confessed. Feels much lighter after getting that off my chest 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> X2


 



AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


X2


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I was (still am) really really crappy at math. That's why English then law.
> 
> Imagine, an Asian being bad at math!


Maybe you should do a DNA test to confirm your background. You might stem from royalty that only had servants for centuries.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wow. I didn't know that. Can you roast them like wild pig?
> 
> BT and Big Al how do they taste?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes and just hmm stringier


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I wear my watch today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you be sitting in the back of the limo?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I love lamb too.


Have you ever had Middle Eastern Kafta? Seasoned ground lamb on a stick (usually) and grilled. One of my favorite foods.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Shouldn't you be sitting in the back of the limo?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No but I ride shotgun on family outings. Wife gets carsick like crazy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Nice computer?


It's an iPad, but that works! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> That's my favorite. I'm a Foie gras junkie.
> 
> But I enjoy livers. Calf liver smothered in onions. Fried chicken livers. Great stuff.
> 
> ...


Chicken livers are great, one of my favorites growing up


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I wish I could think of some kind of snarky, nasty comment but nothing comes to mind as the SM300 is my favorite of all Omega watches.


Snarky comments still welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Then you are not adventuresome by definition.
> Growing up in the country relatively poor, nothing went to waste. Still very partial to organ meat.


That's fair - situationally adventurous? Comparatively?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> As I recall unhealthy eating internal organs that are high in purines. Think I'll stick to striated muscle.


I'm a true believer in "everything in moderation", as long as a well balanced diet is kept I doubt it will kill me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you get Card Blanche to shot those feral hogs?


You can shoot them anytime you please like coyotes.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe you should do a DNA test to confirm your background. You might stem from royalty that only had servants for centuries.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Well, my mother's family are Samurai descendants apparently.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> A number are field dressed and eaten but so many of them here, a significant number simply left for buzzards to feast on.


Buzzards have to eat too. There's a number you can call here to retrieve deer carcasses but I just pull them off road to field for buzzards.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> A number are field dressed and eaten but so many of them here, a significant number simply left for buzzards to feast on.


Buzzard luck

Can't kill nuttin and nuttin won't die 
That's buzzard luck


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> It would be weird dealing with someone who views life in black-and-white terms. Not making reference to race here.
> 
> When you use words like "generally" or "appears", they look at you funny.


Good thing you haven't encountered me then.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Sooooo because I don't need another watch I just treated myself for upcoming bday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What speakers are you using it with? From the specs it seems to be better suited to high impedance speakers....low impedance speakers will be too heavy a load for it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I'm a true believer in "everything in moderation", as long as a well balanced diet is kept I doubt it will kill me


Just remember something will... Likely won't be the one you expect.

Always told Mrs BT it won't be the one facing you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> We get a bunch of junior engineers right out of college. They are still brain fried from college and can't even make eye contact without locking up. So awkward.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Virgins you say?

I'm often credited Mrs BT for preventing me being Mr. Spock.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cannot compute, cannot compute,


Buck Rogers! That show was like a million years ago...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> But even with aftermarket straps one gets what one pays for. And who wants to attach a cheap piece of junk strap on a $6000 watch??


True. Very true.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Also, some of these cheap straps are surprisingly decent and good-looking. And if they last 1/2 as long at a 1/4 of the price, the logic is there.


Quality leather and workmanship comes at a price.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> And some of the handmade custom straps from Greg Stevens, Micah Dirksen and others are an art form but less than OEM. Those are the aftermarket that pique my interest. Plus, unlike OEM straps, those are virtually indestructible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever tried Gunny strap? I have a couple and the quality of the leather and workmanship is definitely there.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Just remember something will... Likely won't be the one you expect.
> 
> Always told Mrs BT it won't be the one facing you.


Which is why I never thought smoking is what's gonna kill me at the end...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You can shoot them anytime you please like coyotes.


No problem my putting a .270 round through a feral hog but would hate to shoot Wile E Coyote.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Ever tried Gunny strap? I have a couple and the quality of the leather and workmanship is definitely there.


Not thus far. Number of true artists out there that make custom straps.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Which is why I never thought smoking is what's gonna kill me at the end...


Actually smoking can kill you prematurely as it damages small blood vessels and causes laryngeal and lung cancer. COPD can also ruin the quality of your life down the line. My advice: QUIT SMOKING!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's an iPad, but that works! Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An iPad computer?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Buck Rogers! That show was like a million years ago...


Col. Wilma Deering!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Ever tried Gunny strap? I have a couple and the quality of the leather and workmanship is definitely there.


Just took a look. Some nice stuff. But question. How do they get away with selling buckles with the brand names on them?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Just took a look. Some nice stuff. But question. How do they get away with selling buckles with the brand names on them?


That I have no idea. He used to sell straps with generic buckles only (mostly pre-V buckles) but now yeah they sell to be using named ones (knockoffs?) as well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Good thing you haven't encountered me then.


The world is various shades of gray. More than 50 I'd say.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Good thing you haven't encountered me then.


Actually I'd really like to meet you. Im sure I'd like you a lot.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Col. Wilma Deering!


Godfrey:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> An iPad computer?


iPad Pro with the magic keyboard. Actually a great setup as a second computer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> We get a bunch of junior engineers right out of college. They are still brain fried from college and can't even make eye contact without locking up. So awkward.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ohh boy... Mech engineer, shy? . That's a first..

When I did the engineering , amongst all the engineering branches Mechanical is called as "Royal Mech" and possibly the starters of almost all of mischievous stuff happening in that college.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Godfrey:
> View attachment 15399505


Yep


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

This is pretty sad. I've mentioned that I have scrawny wrists (6.5"), but my son's Flik-flak doesn't even look that small on me. Looks smaller in real life (TWSS) fwiw. It's on the 2nd to last strap hole.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am an engineer. It either is or isn't.


Do you have the knack?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I was (still am) really really crappy at math. *That's why English then law*.
> 
> Imagine, an Asian being bad at math!


I cant even understand anything written in legal language in my own regional tongue , let alone in English and then Law.... 

Good on you mate. 

There was a funny incident.

When i was working in India, i was asked to submit for a patent with the help of a Patent lawyer ( from US branch). I provided him the technical details and he put that in to legal terms and sent me back to review.The funny thing is I couldn't even understand what he's written on it. When i told him that, he laughed his head off... I had to read multiple times to understand something.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> It would be weird dealing with someone who views life in black-and-white terms. Not making reference to race here.
> 
> When you use words like "generally" or "appears", they look at you funny.


It should be funnily!
Funnily is an adverb; funny is an adjective.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

SeaQ in 39.5 -BLUE looks good in strap, but they have ruined with PCL on the SS strap (Better to go with bro BT polishing after buying. .) . I really liked the date window doesn't look out of place.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is she yummy?


I ran out of Chianti...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mav said:


> A bit of a crazy story circulating the watch community on IG...
> 
> Panerai featured a customer's watch recently on this post:
> 
> ...


OmG how embarrassing for Panerai.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Engineers are fun. Such a strange breed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hey!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> As I recall unhealthy eating internal organs that are high in purines. Think I'll stick to striated muscle.


Everything in moderation but def a no-no if you have gout...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> All the engineers we get at work are weirdos. Some try to fit in but some are so awkward that it's mentally impossible for them. We have a few engineers that are fairly normal and lots of fun also but they are few and far between.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Wow, when I worked at a refinery, most of the guys were super-normal and tons of fun. We even had a few female engineers that were hot.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> We get a bunch of junior engineers right out of college. They are still brain fried from college and can't even make eye contact without locking up. So awkward.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, when I worked at a refinery, most of the guys were super-normal and tons of fun. We even had a few female engineers that were hot.


Engineers are normal, it's the rest of the world that is weird.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I was (still am) really really crappy at math. That's why English then law.
> 
> Imagine, an Asian being bad at math!


I'd ask them to recheck those DNA results...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> My double was chemistry and biology. Only my oldest daughter got my analytical genes the rest were polluted my the wife and studied HUMANITIES! There, I've confessed. Feels much lighter after getting that off my chest
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


You get the Big LIke.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe you should do a DNA test to confirm your background. You might stem from royalty that only had servants for centuries.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


#nra.

Great minds...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Chicken livers are great, one of my favorites growing up


What about chicken gizzards?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's fair - situationally adventurous? Comparatively?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sappie, is that you?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I'm a true believer in "everything in moderation", as long as a well balanced diet is kept I doubt it will kill me


#nra.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Yep


Whaddaya say, Dog?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Was supposed to be sunny today...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Something to brighten things up.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Kate Summers Stratton!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> Do you have the knack?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Which is why I never thought smoking is what's gonna kill me at the end...


Likely won't then


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> What speakers are you using it with? From the specs it seems to be better suited to high impedance speakers....low impedance speakers will be too heavy a load for it.


ELAC speakers


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No problem my putting a .270 round through a feral hog but would hate to shoot Wile E Coyote.


Don't really like too but If you like foxes then...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually I'd really like to meet you. Im sure I'd like you a lot.


I hope we will one day. I like Canada. Hmm how hard is to emigrate to Canada?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> It should be funnily!
> Funnily is an adverb; funny is an adjective.


Hey Rusty good to see you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rusty427 said:


> It should be funnily!
> Funnily is an adverb; funny is an adjective.


True, but I was purposely using bad grammar for effect. Gotta know the rules before you can break them!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What about chicken gizzards?


I love chicken gizzards. Used to buy a dozen to eat.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I hope we will one day. I like Canada. Hmm how hard is to emigrate to Canada?


Dunno. Never tried.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I love chicken gizzards. Used to buy a dozen to eat.


I'm not a fan. I don't even know what kind of biological material they are but shouldn't be eaten. Like whatever the rubber part of the chicken is, that's a gizzard. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Dunno. Never tried.


Its a points system, an accomplished OoO bro would sail through the process.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Dunno. Never tried.


A Canadian lawyer doesn't know... Guess I should ask Bro dick.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> A Canadian lawyer doesn't know... Guess I should ask Bro dick.


I practiced immigration law for ten years


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> A Canadian lawyer doesn't know... Guess I should ask Bro dick.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I practiced immigration law for ten years


Well I know how to get here lol.. So now to Canada? 
I decided not to go in 1970.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Well I know how to get here lol.. So now to Canada?
> I decided not to go in 1970.


It's a points system for qualifying for lawful permanent residency. BT, your best bet would be as a Skilled Worker.










There are like 300+ different occupations that qualify. Basically the more education you have the easier it is.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Each to their own and I know it’s all relative (maybe mine is crap too) but I went over to see the let’s see your collection part 3 thread. 

Some people really do collect some junk watches. Literally over a dozen $100-$200 watches. Why wouldn’t you sell them all and buy two decent watches ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> It's a points system for qualifying for lawful permanent residency. BT, your best bet would be as a Skilled Worker.
> 
> View attachment 15399772
> 
> ...


Well no doubt I have the degrees and skills but I don't want to work ever again!

Maybe I should stick with the Caymans? There you don't have to work. Just prove over $100k a year and buy a $500k house.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Well no doubt I have the degrees and skills but I don't want to work ever again!
> 
> Maybe I should stick with the Caymans? There you don't have to work. Just prove over $100k a year and buy a $500k house.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I'm sure there is also a "buy your way in" option.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well no doubt I have the degrees and skills but I don't want to work ever again!
> 
> Maybe I should stick with the Caymans? There you don't have to work. Just prove over $100k a year and buy a $500k house.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Don't know the rules but the caymans are my favorite place I've been to so far.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry if I already posted this. This has been the other thing I've been doing since I started posting less. Spending a lot of time rebuilding my stereo.

Ended up replacing an unfortunately broken 1970s Technics 1600 (looking to get it fixed, but suspension work on old Technics is a PITA) with a brand new Rega Planar 6. Fantastic turntable. I went with a Hana EL (low output MC) cartridge on it. Amazing sound.

But it was going directly to two powered bookshelf speakers. That couldn't stand.

So I made the decision to replace the Phono stage first (went from a Pro-Ject Phono Box S to a seriously amazing Parks Puffin - absurd technology for the price).

After that was deciding on the speakers. I ended up doing a few auditions. Decided on Definitive Technology Demand D9 bookshelves. Got them open box (clearly not used) from Best Buy for around 60% list.

And then I had to do an amplifier. The Demands are passive not powered. I went with an integrated instead of doing a pre+powered. Did a ton of shopping and wanted to keep the cost of the amp under $1,000. I went far under when I found a Consonance a100+. It's a Chinese brand that punches hilariously above its weight. It outpaces amps 7-8 times its price. Picked it up as a mint condition demo unit with full warranty for $525 (retails around $1,000). 









Spent a while tinkering with it and getting it set up right in the entertainment center. This is an old pic since the sound bar is now on the top and the Rega is pushed back a bit.










I used to run a record label, so I have always loved vinyl.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I hear its really easy to con Rolex A.D.s in the Caymans.
_sarcasm off_


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I said linguist vs. nerd tongue-in-cheek although there is a certain degree of accuracy with that comparison. English major vs. physics major. Abstract vs. concrete. Tendency for engineers, physicians, chemists, accountants, etc. to be an analytical temperament.


Of course, I am aware of that. I am however a "fun" engineer and definitely not socially inept or anything. I did also do a language course in a university (a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I was an English major too.


Thank goodness.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I'm sure there is also a "buy your way in" option.


Now you're talking.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't know the rules but the caymans are my favorite place I've been to so far.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Been a tough year for them and me.. usually go there once or twice.. they just pushed back their reopen plan ..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> We get a bunch of junior engineers right out of college. They are still brain fried from college and can't even make eye contact without locking up. So awkward.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Maybe you look intimidating. Try smiling at them.

Oh, on second thought, don't. They may think you're going to sodomise them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And why does that not surprise me?  I had a double major in mathematics and chemistry before going to medical school. _nerd alert_


Thank goodness.

Maths helps you work out prescription dosages.

Chemistry helps you understand medicine and the chemical make up. Have you seen those data sheets pharmaceutical companies put out?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I hear its really easy to con Rolex A.D.s in the Caymans.
> _sarcasm off_


Only know of one. Sent an email to one of the reps there I've worked with. No reply :-( ..since 2nd largest by sales in the world according to them I figured maybe some were piling up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yep just about everything OEM is overpriced.


... and over rated. Except the brakes on my car. I tried 3rd party product and it doesn't brake as effectively....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I was (still am) really really crappy at math. That's why English then law.
> 
> Imagine, an Asian being bad at math!


Tsk, tsk, tsk.










That's okay. We still love you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I have submitted a purchase request to the boss. It's under consideration


I think you need to negotiate a higher limit on your signing authority to say $10k


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I love for your likes


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Water check on the GMT!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I love lamb too.


Yum, lamb roast.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's said that our cooking of pigs came from Carribean via slaves influenced by spaniards.


Possible.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Here too although in next county and not on Mrs BT land. I'm afraid they will suffer a bad fate here.


The pigs? Won't that provide you a stable supply of meat?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You haven't lived til you eat this guy particularly his heart.
> View attachment 15399158


I have eaten turtle stew in Asia. Nice tasting.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Oops I read feral dogs
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Same. Can you shoot anything feral?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> X2


More Likes


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The pigs? Won't that provide you a stable supply of meat?


They multiply like crazy... you gotta kill them all


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You can shoot them anytime you please like coyotes.


Noice. Looks like dinner is sorted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Buck Rogers! That show was like a million years ago...


Enjoyed it when I was a kid.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

@5959HH I fully wound and set my PAM 574 Tuesday night at 10:20pm. It finally quit today (Saturday) at 4:05pm. That's about 89 hours 45 minutes. Quite a bit more than advertised.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Do you have the knack?


Good one @Rusty427. Not seen you posting in a while, hope all is good on your end mate.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> True, but I was purposely using bad grammar for effect. Gotta know the rules before you can break them!


Just being cheeky, playing along with the engineers theme. 
It's pretty common language these days. 
I only notice it because my mum always corrected me as a kid and an adult!
Seems to be one of those broken rules that has become acceptable.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> I cant even understand anything written in legal language in my own regional tongue , let alone in English and then Law....
> 
> Good on you mate.
> 
> ...


You see, lawyers get paid by the pound. Yes, the weight of all that paper that they bundle in 26 volumes and need a pallet jack truck to push around, yes, I was referring to those. Sometimes plain simple English will do but no, they will write in old English style in super convoluted and excessively long sentences that you could say on one page.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Buck Rogers! That show was like a million years ago...


Millions of tiny jason10mms died for this...









Well, I can see I'm hardly the only OoO with an Erin grey fetish... Sigh, #neveraredhead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I ran out of Chianti...


Pity. Let me recommend a Shiraz. Might pair just as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> OmG how embarrassing for Panerai.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


That shows that even the marketing girl at Panerai can't even tell a fake from real


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, when I worked at a refinery, most of the guys were super-normal and tons of fun. We even had a few female engineers that were hot.


How hot?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Millions of tiny jason10mms died for this...


ewwww


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whaddaya say, Dog?


Noice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was supposed to be sunny today...
> 
> View attachment 15399615


I think I see a silver lining in the clouds


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something to brighten things up.
> 
> View attachment 15399617


Thanks.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, when I worked at a refinery, most of the guys were super-normal and tons of fun. We even had a few female engineers that were hot.


Lucky you mate.

In my 13 years career , i am yet to find one in our own dept mate. We usually linger in other departments - especially the IT dept..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15399732


I hope those balloons won't explode when she lands on them


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Sorry if I already posted this. This has been the other thing I've been doing since I started posting less. Spending a lot of time rebuilding my stereo.
> 
> Ended up replacing an unfortunately broken 1970s Technics 1600 (looking to get it fixed, but suspension work on old Technics is a PITA) with a brand new Rega Planar 6. Fantastic turntable. I went with a Hana EL (low output MC) cartridge on it. Amazing sound.
> 
> ...


Nice work . Looks fabulous

Funny I just got some new stuff for my bday coming in on the 17th yeah to me ....

Cambridge axc61 









ELAC floorstanding Debut 2.0 F6.2









Did a sh&t load of research and settled on this . Marantz was in contention and fancier (read more expensive) speakers but the ELAC reviews are stellar

The WiFi hobby can go cray cray very quick but in the range I am playing in it was a steal compared to watches which goes to show how crazy expensive watches are


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I hear its really easy to con Rolex A.D.s in the Caymans.
> _sarcasm off_


You could get some unicorn pieces


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Where in the H is Bro Del? Thought he would post some food pictures along with others.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> They multiply like crazy... you gotta kill them all
> View attachment 15399848


Invite us over. We poor Aussie got all our guns taken away.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

This place has had a depressingly low amount of Bond Omega lately


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Invite us over. We poor Aussie got all our guns taken away.


No comment.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe you look intimidating. Try smiling at them.
> 
> Oh, on second thought, don't. They may think you're going to sodomise them.


I'm a bit rough around the edges. Very sarcastic and pick on everyone. I guess I am intimidating until you get to know me. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Just being cheeky, playing along with the engineers theme.
> It's pretty common language these days.
> I only notice it because my mum always corrected me as a kid and an adult!
> Seems to be one of those broken rules that has become acceptable.


I have forgotten most of the grammar I learnt in school.... as I said, that was a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You could get some unicorn pieces


I wonder if unicorn tastes like horse...but sweeter?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

First day I've worn in a while


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Where in the H is Bro Del? Thought he would post some food pictures along with others.


Making babies?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I wonder if unicorn tastes like horse...but sweeter?


Would love to boil that horn.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a bit rough around the edges. Very sarcastic and pick on everyone. I guess I am intimidating until you get to know me. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's right. Don't smile at them. They will think you're creepy


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> I hear its really easy to con Rolex A.D.s in the Caymans.
> _sarcasm off_


You might be confusing Caymans with Aruba where the "Aruba Guy" conned his way to get a Submariner. He's now banned.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You might be confusing Caymans with Aruba where the "Aruba Guy" conned his way to get a Submariner. He's now banned.


still TIC ..good one


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Now you're talking.


Someone told me that a number of HK residents could immigrate to Canada by depositing $500,000 in a bank at the time HK was returned to China.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Invite us over. We poor Aussie got all our guns taken away.


Don't you guys have some really tough air rifles though?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't you guys have some really tough air rifles though?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Knives, arm bands, croc vests and cute little hats.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> You might be confusing Caymans with Aruba where the "Aruba Guy" conned his way to get a Submariner. He's now banned.


Mem-o-ries!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> This place has had a depressingly low amount of Bond Omega lately


Bond this


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Someone told me that a number of HK residents could immigrate to Canada by depositing $500,000 in a bank at the time HK was returned to China.


I know in the U.S. there is a visa you can get if you can show you have a $1mil USD to invest in a U.S. company.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I know in the U.S. there is a visa you can get if you can show you have a $1mil USD to invest in a U.S. company.


That seems ez why doesn't everyone do that?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> @5959HH I fully wound and set my PAM 574 Tuesday night at 10:20pm. It finally quit today (Saturday) at 4:05pm. That's about 89 hours 45 minutes. Quite a bit more than advertised.


My 574 was fully wound Tuesday at 10:45 AM and stopped this morning (Saturday l) at 7:05 AM. That's just over 92 hours of power reserve. It was keeping perfect time last night at 11:00 PM when I went to bed. So an additional 20 hours beyond what was advertised.

As much as Greg tempted me to go with his Ultimate Brown, I think I might go with Horween Coffee Dublin with black box stitching although still vacillating between it and Horween Tobacco. I also really like the Horween Natural Dublin but think it might be too close in color to my Saddle Tan. Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't you guys have some really tough air rifles though?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sure


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> Just being cheeky, playing along with the engineers theme.
> It's pretty common language these days.
> I only notice it because my mum always corrected me as a kid and an adult!
> Seems to be one of those broken rules that has become acceptable.


Glad to see you posting here again. Nice respite after dealing with the unwashed on those other random threads.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You see, lawyers get paid by the pound. Yes, the weight of all that paper that they bundle in 26 volumes and need a pallet jack truck to push around, yes, I was referring to those. Sometimes plain simple English will do but no, they will write in old English style in super convoluted and excessively long sentences that you could say on one page.


Someone coined a term for it: legal word noise.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good one @Rusty427. Not seen you posting in a while, hope all is good on your end mate.


Cheers mate, all good. Hope you're well too. 
I have to be in the mood to post, plus sifting through all the crap that is out there. My interests are pretty specific, unpolished pre ceramics  so most threads don't interest me much. 
Except here where anything goes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Invite us over. We poor Aussie got all our guns taken away.


Haven't gotten ours yet but issue is a lightening rod in the US in some quarters.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Haven't gotten ours yet but issue is a lightening rod in the US in some quarters.


why i said no comment...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a bit rough around the edges. Very sarcastic and pick on everyone. I guess I am intimidating until you get to know me. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We've gotten to know you pretty well and you intimidate all of us.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> We've gotten to know you pretty well and you intimidate all of us.


Reminds me we miss Snag too


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Bond this


Grows on you, doesn't it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Someone coined a term for it: legal word noise.


I like that phrase.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My 574 was fully wound Tuesday at 10:45 AM and stopped this morning (Saturday l) at 7:05 AM. That's just over 92 hours of power reserve. It was keeping perfect time last night at 11:00 PM when I went to bed. So an additional 20 hours beyond what was advertised.
> 
> As much as Greg tempted me to go with his Ultimate Brown, I think I might go with Horween Coffee Dublin with black box stitching although still vacillating between it and Horween Coffee Dublin. I also really like the Horween Natural Dublin but think it might be too close in color to my Saddle Tan. Decisions, decisions ...


That's interesting that both of ours are within a few hours of each other and both are way beyond the 3 days. Pretty impressive. I guess they rounded down to 3 days.

Well, you know I was down to those same 2 colors in the end and went Coffee Dublin. You can wait to see pics of mine with that strap if you want. Very tough decision for sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Reminds me we miss Snag too


I know. Several have gone missing although we've picked up a few along the way. Big Al though is probably our biggest success story. He finally bought a real watch and probably ain't done yet. Doesn't matter in the least that it wasn't a Rolex as we aren't really a Rolex thread anyhow.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Someone coined a term for it: legal word noise.












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like that phrase.


It was in a book entitled "The Screwing of the Average Man, Or How the Rich Get Richer and You Get Poorer." Had separate chapters for bankers, doctors, lawyers, politicians etc. Interesting book and too bad it's out of print.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Reminds me we miss Snag too


Nah, he has found new friends in the diving watches thread.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, he has found new friends in the diving watches thread.


Scurfing...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I know. Several have gone missing although we've picked up a few along the way. Big Al though is probably our biggest success story. He finally bought a real watch and probably ain't done yet. Doesn't matter in the least that it wasn't a Rolex as we aren't really a Rolex thread anyhow.


I actually don't really miss those that stayed away from OoO. People are free to come and go and if they are not happy hanging around with us, then by all means go to another sub-forum.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Grows on you, doesn't it?


8 straight days


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> 8 straight days


Congrats on 13000


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I actually don't really miss those that stayed away from OoO. People are free to come and go and if they are not happy hanging around with us, then by all means go to another sub-forum.


I miss some... Merv (altho back for a bit) , Del (even if bz), Tooth (scared away after zoom meeting)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats on 13000


And how appropriate for a thread on OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> 8 straight days


Yeah I don't wear mine for a while...then put it back on and forget it's there.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> I miss some... Merv (altho back for a bit) , Del (even if bz), Tooth (scared away after zoom meeting)


I missed a zoom meeting!? _tears off his shirt and runs down the street raging_ AAAARRRGGGHH!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> That's interesting that both of ours are within a few hours of each other and both are way beyond the 3 days. Pretty impressive. I guess they rounded down to 3 days.
> 
> Well, you know I was down to those same 2 colors in the end and went Coffee Dublin. You can wait to see pics of mine with that strap if you want. Very tough decision for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I meant to say my choice was between Horween Coffee Dublin and Horween Tobacco, and just edited my earlier post. I'm leaning towards Coffee Dublin over Tobacco although the colors appear close. If I didn't already have the Saddle Tan, I'd also get the Horween Natural Dublin with black stitching. Greg's straps aren't inexpensive but are works of art plus he uses great leathers and his straps are indestructible.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> It was in a book entitled "The Screwing of the Average Man, Or How the Rich Get Richer and You Get Poorer." Had separate chapters for bankers, doctors, lawyers, politicians etc. Interesting book and too bad it's out of print.


The Screwing of the Average man: How the rich get richer and you get poorer: David Hapgood: 9780553129137: Amazon.com: Books. Found a copy!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I miss some... Merv (altho back for a bit) , Del (even if bz), Tooth (scared away after zoom meeting)


Being busy is understandable. Staying away on purpose is another thing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> The Screwing of the Average man: How the rich get richer and you get poorer: David Hapgood: 9780553129137: Amazon.com: Books. Found a copy!


Classic


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I missed a zoom meeting!? _tears off his shirt and runs down the street raging_ AAAARRRGGGHH!


Gun organised


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gun organised


hmm thought it was Tooth... OMG do I need a memory pill?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I missed a zoom meeting!? _tears off his shirt and runs down the street raging_ AAAARRRGGGHH!


I'd like to know what happened to scare him. Was it discovering that PF is Kim Jong-Un?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How hot?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> hmm thought it was Tooth... OMG do I need a memory pill?


Tooth had a hand in it but I was pretty sure they both did. Gun texted me to ask me to join in but I was busy that day as I had an event at my kid's school to attend.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Nice work . Looks fabulous
> 
> Funny I just got some new stuff for my bday coming in on the 17th yeah to me ....
> 
> ...


It's a wild world, man HiFi is crazier than watches for sure. Way too many brands. Cambridge makes some seriously nice gear for the money.

My Phono stage is a bit wild. The Parks Puffin actually takes the analogue signal, converts to digital (it then removes pops and clicks and is a fantastic MC phono stage) and then REconverts back to analogue and sends it out. I went through a Vincent phono which should've been perfect. But the Puffin is a real piece of art. It's $500 but should cost $2500 for what it gives. Blew my $500 Vincent out of the water. Not close. And I love Vincent products.

How do you like the ELACs?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> We've gotten to know you pretty well and you intimidate all of us.




OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> The Screwing of the Average man: How the rich get richer and you get poorer: David Hapgood: 9780553129137: Amazon.com: Books. Found a copy!


Worth reading. Likely as relevant now as it was all those many years ago.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Reminds me we miss Snag too


Yeah he's still active but not sure why he quit here. Guess he got his reasons. Too bad he's a good guy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah he's still active but not sure why he quit here. Guess he got his reasons. Too bad he's a good guy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Probably because we are arseholes?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> It's a wild world, man HiFi is crazier than watches for sure. Way too many brands. Cambridge makes some seriously nice gear for the money.
> 
> My Phono stage is a bit wild. The Parks Puffin actually takes the analogue signal, converts to digital (it then removes pops and clicks and is a fantastic MC phono stage) and then REconverts back to analogue and sends it out. I went through a Vincent phono which should've been perfect. But the Puffin is a real piece of art. It's $500 but should cost $2500 for what it gives. Blew my $500 Vincent out of the water. Not close. And I love Vincent products.
> 
> How do you like the ELACs?


I had an old set up w Polk Audio speakers and Yamaha receiver for music and a Yamaha srt1000 sound bar for movies but no blue tooth for the stereo and so on so went for the upgrade . Didn't have bookshelf stands so by the time you add the stands + new bookshelf then you might as well go floorstanding . HiFi is cray and overwhelming. I only heard the elac in a store here so we shall see how they pan out at the house but sounded great . Should be here mid week...
Now I need to build up my HD music file collection


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Also Mary and Unce ... and Nobby ..wonder how his back is doing...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Also Mary and Unce ... and Nobby ..wonder how his back is doing...


We should get people's emails or mobiles so that we can check on them to see if they are okay.

I know that Gun has contacted Tooth and he is okay. Tooth will drop by if you tag him.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Probably because we are arseholes?


Is that why we get along here?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We should get people's emails or mobiles so that we can check on them to see if they are okay.
> 
> I know that Gun has contacted Tooth and he is okay. Tooth will drop by if you tag him.


Don't worry ...the moment i get CV19 I will update here first.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Is that why we get along here?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


to some extent...also because nothing to do and usually can keep it between the lines.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay, let's tag all the people who know and love who aren't posting these days and give them all a big bear hug for a Sunday










@Black5
@captainCustard
@delco714
[USER=8894]@Jason71
@JimmyMack75
@Marendra
@Merv
@nobbylon 2
@Snaggletooth
@sportura
@StephenCanale
@Toothbras


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry I’ve been away guys. Covid19 has gotten a little out of control in my area, and now they have me working 60+ hrs per week. 

Screw This damn coronavirus


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Sorry I've been away guys. Covid19 has gotten a little out of control in my area, and now they have me working 60+ hrs per week.
> 
> Screw This damn coronavirus


We're happy your well mate.

We thought we would tag those we haven't seen in a while to let them know we are thinking of them.

Take care brother J-mod. Thanks for the hard work fighting COVID-19


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We're happy your well mate.
> 
> We thought we would tag those we haven't seen in a while to let them know we are thinking of them.
> 
> Take care brother J-mod. Thanks for the hard work fighting COVID-19


That one alone worth your effort Dog.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> I had an old set up w Polk Audio speakers and Yamaha receiver for music and a Yamaha srt1000 sound bar for movies but no blue tooth for the stereo and so on so went for the upgrade . Didn't have bookshelf stands so by the time you add the stands + new bookshelf then you might as well go floorstanding . HiFi is cray and overwhelming. I only heard the elac in a store here so we shall see how they pan out at the house but sounded great . Should be here mid week...
> Now I need to build up my HD music file collection


I use isolation pucks rather than stands. But I only have a 55" TV so I have the space. Though I'm going to shift the speakers after I re-do the couch set up in the living room. It's never ending.

Are you using a turn table? Or just digital/CDs?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We're happy your well mate.
> 
> We thought we would tag those we haven't seen in a while to let them know we are thinking of them.
> 
> Take care brother J-mod. Thanks for the hard work fighting COVID-19


Amen to that!

Even when I wasn't posting I thought about you all, wondered how you were doing.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What about chicken gizzards?


Yes and especially when they are barbecued in skewers, but I prefer livers.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> hmm thought it was Tooth... OMG do I need a memory pill?


It was Tooth.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> It was Tooth.


Guess don't need that pill


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Yes and especially when they are barbecued in skewers, but I prefer livers.


Chicken Barn in Ava Gardner's hometown have both and they are great ...fried of course


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> ELAC speakers


....

You didn't mention which series of Elac you're using but they aren't known to be the easiest to drive. Compare test two spec sheets you'll see what I'm talking about. First one is from the Elac Carina bookshelf speakers and the nominal and minimum impedance are 6/4.8 ohms respectively. The other one is from the B&W 705s2 and it's 8/3.7 ohms. The lower nominal impedance at 6 ohms for the Elac usually tells me it's more power demanding than the B&Ws so you'll need a higher current (not wattage) amplifier for the Elacs.

Next up look at the Elac integrated amps spec - their amps are able to deliver almost double the wattage output when the impedance doubles from 8 ohms to 4 ohms. So unsurprisingly the Elac amplifier is a better match to their own speakers as they are designed to deliver more current.

What this all means is the Cambridge amp will have probably have trouble (slight distortion, that you may or may not be able to hear) driving the Elac speakers playing certain type of music (esp those involving high level transients) at higher volumes.

Not the end of the world, as these are simply specs and usually tells only half the story.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enjoyed it when I was a kid.


Very much indeed! It was one of the shows that was aired in Hong Kong I would actually look forward to when I was a kid too...along with Magnum P.I.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Millions of tiny jason10mms died for this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Millions? What you have a low count or something? Isn't the norminal count around 39 million per? 

Or are you trying to tell us you only did it once...

*Propably too skinny for you-know-who


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> I use isolation pucks rather than stands. But I only have a 55" TV so I have the space. Though I'm going to shift the speakers after I re-do the couch set up in the living room. It's never ending.
> 
> Are you using a turn table? Or just digital/CDs?


No turn table here, all my records are at the folks so digital/cd only which is a shame . I have an old technics turntable at the house I need to bring over


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> ....
> 
> You didn't mention which series of Elac you're using but they aren't known to be the easiest to drive. Compare test two spec sheets you'll see what I'm talking about. First one is from the Elac Carina bookshelf speakers and the nominal and minimum impedance are 6/4.8 ohms respectively. The other one is from the B&W 705s2 and it's 8/3.7 ohms. The lower nominal impedance at 6 ohms for the Elac usually tells me it's more power demanding than the B&Ws so you'll need a higher current (not wattage) amplifier for the Elacs.
> 
> ...


They are the elac debut 2.0 f6.2

Power Range	up to 140
Frequency Response	39-35k Hz
Sensitivity	87 dB
Impedance (Ohms)	6

The Cambridge amp
POWER OUTPUT
60W RMS into 8 Ohms, 90W RMS into 4 Ohms


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> Sorry I've been away guys. Covid19 has gotten a little out of control in my area, and now they have me working 60+ hrs per week.
> 
> Screw This damn coronavirus


Southern Virginia? right? Va been under fairly severe restrictions I thought. We see lots of Va tags heading to our beaches.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> They are the elac debut 2.0 f6.2


Better. Floorstanders are usually slightly easier to drive than bookshelves, especially those with an acoustic suspension design. They usually have higher impedance and sensitivity and judging from the spec my guess wasn't too far off. Bad reflex designs demands less power anyways so...

You're fine.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Better. Floorstanders are usually slightly easier to drive than bookshelves, especially those with an acoustic suspension design. They usually have higher impedance and sensitivity and judging from the spec my guess wasn't too far off. Bad reflex designs demands less power anyways so...
> 
> You're fine.


I am certainly no audiophile and just want something that is high quality and that fits my ears and that will last a long time . Everything impacts sound , room size , furnitures, ceiling height , flooring material wall material etc etc so trying to get studio level quality in someone's living room is to me a bit pointless (I know you are not saying that btw) . I also don't need to have bleeding ears after listening to music so good sound at a reasonable vol and I am set . Also no dedicated music room but my wife would love for me to listen w headsets all the time


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> I am certainly no audiophile and just want something that is high quality and that fits my ears and that will last a long time . Everything impacts sound , room size , furnitures, ceiling height , flooring material wall material etc etc so trying to get studio level quality in someone's living room is to me a bit pointless (I know you are not saying that btw) . I also don't need to have bleeding ears after listening to music so good sound at a reasonable vol and I am set . Also no dedicated music room but my wife would love for me to listen w headsets all the time


Hahahahaha no problem dude, like I said you're fine.

As long as the combo sound good to you it's all that matters.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Sorry if I already posted this. This has been the other thing I've been doing since I started posting less. Spending a lot of time rebuilding my stereo.
> 
> Ended up replacing an unfortunately broken 1970s Technics 1600 (looking to get it fixed, but suspension work on old Technics is a PITA) with a brand new Rega Planar 6. Fantastic turntable. I went with a Hana EL (low output MC) cartridge on it. Amazing sound.
> 
> ...


I like the Rega turntables, they are a breeze to setup


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> Even when I wasn't posting I thought about you all, wondered how you were doing.


True, some of us here had also enquired about you from time to time.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> You've had experience with a lawyer who didn't want you to tell him the whole truth?


Well of course (corporate counsel). He was a decent guy and apparently a good lawyer, but usually his approach was to proceed through a series of binary questions. He rarely wanted any details or any information that wasn't a yes or no answer to one of those questions. He was always looking for the shortest path to a winning argument that the facts wouldn't contradict. Once in a while we had a truly open discussion, which I found less disconcerting.

Our contracts lawyers were quite different. They always wanted to get into the weeds. They'd go back up a few levels now and then, but they didn't seem as concerned with the possibility of needing plausible deniability.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> It just so happens I DROPPED my 79270 chronograph a couple days ago from about 4ft onto my marble floor...this is the result in the photo. Yep, that's a FLAT SPOT in the stainless steel from the impact.
> 
> Anyhow, I timed the watch overnight and it went from +1.5s crown down, to -6.2s in the same position.
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

It's been so long since I've set foot in an audio store — mid-1990's, maybe? — that I barely know any of the brands y'all are talking about. The last bit of gear that I bought was a $200 Sony home-theater-in-a-box, which had five little cube speakers and a sub coming off of a receiver.

The fact is, I haven't lived in a separated single-family home since moving out of my parents' for college, so even if I splurged on good audio, I'd never be able to crank it up enough to make it worthwhile. I didn't even run that cheap Sony system up to halfway.

Maybe if we settle down somewhere and don't expect to move for a long time, then yeah, okay. Otherwise it'd be thousands of dollars to play music n' movies at just mezzo-forte, and then it's another big liability when we move again.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Hahahahaha no problem dude, like I said you're fine.
> 
> As long as the combo sound good to you it's all that matters.


Godfrey

Did mean to rain on your parade brother, just telling it like it is


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was supposed to be sunny today...
> 
> View attachment 15399615


At least it was cooler than it's been the last month. Mrs. BW and I broke out and drove up 97 along the Delaware to Narrowsburg. It's been a long time since I drove the Hawk's Nest. I miss the restaurant that used to overlook the river from the bluff. There's no sign of it now. The river was filled with scores of rafts and canoes.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Well no doubt I have the degrees and skills but I don't want to work ever again!
> 
> Maybe I should stick with the Caymans? There you don't have to work. Just prove over $100k a year and buy a $500k house.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Big like for not wanting to work ever again. I'm getting there fast.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> hmm thought it was Tooth... OMG do I need a memory pill?


I don't know if I'd want a memory pill. I've forgotten a lot more bad things than happy ones. It's a fair bargain.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gun organised





Betterthere said:


> hmm thought it was Tooth... OMG do I need a memory pill?


Tooth was the organiser mate.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tooth had a hand in it but I was pretty sure they both did. Gun texted me to ask me to join in but I was busy that day as I had an event at my kid's school to attend.


You should have joined too mate, that was fun.

For me, i got the zoom meeting request from Tooth.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't know if I'd want a memory pill. I've forgotten a lot more bad things than happy ones. It's a fair bargain.


decided to delete..made me feel worse reading my post


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, let's tag all the people who know and love who aren't posting these days and give them all a big bear hug for a Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic effort mate..


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> He rarely wanted any details or any information that wasn't a yes or no answer to one of those questions.


Typical Hong Kong courtroom drama, "you just have to answer yes or no"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


> Typical Hong Kong courtroom drama, "you just have to answer yes or no"


"Senator! Yes or no: Did you stop beating your wife?"


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Typical Hong Kong courtroom drama, "you just have to answer yes or no"


In the courtroom I can understand. It seems more strange in the phase where he's being presented the problem he'll have to deal with.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Well no doubt I have the degrees and skills but I don't want to work ever again!
> 
> Maybe I should stick with the Caymans? There you don't have to work. Just prove over $100k a year and buy a $500k house.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You can retire in Europe, it's very easy for Americans, as long as you can buy a house or an apartment and have money in the bank


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> You can retire in Europe, it's very easy for Americans, as long as you can buy a house or an apartment and have money in the bank


Could I become a part-time boulevardier? I think I want to spend half my time in an urban cafe and the other half in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Tomorrow is the day.


Godfrey

Loving it!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Loving it!


Noice


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Water check on the GMT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should start a new thread, I'm putting my GMT through the paces.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Loving it!


Very nice car Bro Dick, but better to blur the license plate


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Very nice car Bro Dick, but better to blur the license plate





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Noice


Bro PF you're right, @Panerol Forte @Dogbert_is_fat mind removing the quoted photo for me as well? Thanks fellows for looking out for me.

Too excited with the new car, got carried away


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Very nice car Bro Dick, but better to blur the license plate


Thanks bro PF


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Bro PF you're right, mind removing the quoted photo as well? Thanks fellow for looking out for me.
> 
> Too excited with the new car, got carried away


Done. I just noticed that with the new interface, unlike the old one, when you remove a picture, it stays in the quotes; better be careful from now on


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Done. I just noticed that with the new interface, unlike the old one, when you remove a picture, it stays in the quotes; better be careful from now on


Thanks for looking out for me bro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Bro PF you're right, @Panerol Forte @Dogbert_is_fat mind removing the quoted photo for me as well? Thanks fellows for looking out for me.
> 
> Too excited with the new car, got carried away


Easier for me to delete the picture. Great car, now you can drive around like Captain of Industry. 😁


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> Could I become a part-time boulevardier? I think I want to spend half my time in an urban cafe and the other half in the middle of nowhere.


Sure you can, at least in France and Italy, but I am not sure about the taxes thing for Americans


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Easier for me to delete the picture. Great car, now you can drive around like Captain of Industry.


Thanks brother


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Thanks for looking out for me bro


No worries bro, FIFY


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Grows on you, doesn't it?


But if you've already got the former generation SD is there that much room for growth. Asking as a SD but not Sub fan.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I know. Several have gone missing although we've picked up a few along the way. Big Al though is probably our biggest success story. He finally bought a real watch and probably ain't done yet. Doesn't matter in the least that it wasn't a Rolex as we aren't really a Rolex thread anyhow.


Let's not forget that most Rolex will look dinky on his wrist; a decision that'll be even more difficult after bonding with the PAM.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Scurfing...


He's almost a brand ambassador

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Loving it!


Cool mate...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> hmm thought it was Tooth... OMG do I need a memory pill?


Nope. Not if my memory is correct. Although it might have been Tooth's idea and Gun made it work. Don't recall as I wasn't able to participate.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> No worries bro, FIFY
> 
> View attachment 15400250


Bro PF, May i suggest the name plate to MR DICK (Mui Richard and also for Mister ...)

Its like , the name is Dick , Mr Dick (in Bond slang)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Krish47 said:


> Bro PF, May i suggest the name plate to MR DICK (Mui Richard and also for Mister ...)
> 
> Its like , the name is Dick , Mr Dick (in Bond slang)


I thought he might prefer BG as for BIG


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

*Ok, when deleting an image from a post, in order to be deleted from the quoted posts, it should be deleted only using the delete next to the image thumbnail that appears under the post when editing*


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I thought he might prefer BG as for BIG


Ha ha.. LOL... 🤣🤣🤣

BG , it is then...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Ok, when deleting an image from a post, in order to be deleted from the quoted posts, it should be deleted only using the delete next to the image thumbnail that appears under the post when editing*


Noted mate.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Could I become a part-time boulevardier? I think I want to spend half my time in an urban cafe and the other half in the middle of nowhere.


Sounds like just outside of Stockholm 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Sorry I've been away guys. Covid19 has gotten a little out of control in my area, and now they have me working 60+ hrs per week.
> 
> Screw This damn coronavirus


Just keep doing what you're doing bro. These people you're helping are much more important than this place right now. Keep that front line strong.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't even like Tags


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I came home from a short vacation and made my decision - this Sub is very comfortable and stays with me!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> No worries bro, FIFY
> 
> View attachment 15400286


You feel like doing the front also?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I thought he might prefer BG as for BIG


I've got nothing to compensate for...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Don't even like Tags


I wonder if that blouse elastic will ever break during filming and will they publish it as well?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> I wonder if that blouse elastic will ever break during filming and will they publish it as well?


I hope to be there when it happens...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> I wonder if that blouse elastic will ever break during filming and will they publish it as well?


I hope to be there when it happens...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I hope to be there when it happens...


GF.

If you gotta DP, this is a topic worth DP'ing about...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still grim, grey and gloomy today, so here ya go.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Stepford fembots are back...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is _not_ a fembot.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Bond this


Bah I say, he never wore that one on screen at all, much less for 5 straight films


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yet another fembot...










Just to be clear, I'm not a fan of fembots but then again, I like chicken livers and gizzards.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yet another fembot...
> 
> View attachment 15400452
> 
> ...


Just as I love liver with onions, stomachs in sauce, and hearts, those lips could only do one thing to me (without looking at them). 😝

Unfortunately, even in such a distant country as Poland, the fashion for botox lips is on top. All these algae eaters look the same. I wonder which celebrity is their role model - because they all look the same ...?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, let's tag all the people who know and love who aren't posting these days and give them all a big bear hug for a Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for thinking of me bro dog, I am very bald and important


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Let's not forget that most Rolex will look dinky on his wrist; a decision that'll be even more difficult after bonding with the PAM.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That's the entire problem. The explorer 2 fits well. But the cyclops and bezel kinda bug me. Anything else Rolex makes larger than 42mm is also over 14mm thick. 8"wrist and add another 14mm + a bracelet, and I can't get my phone out my pocket. Not to mention the weird size cuff I need on my shirts. Of all the watches I own, the blue Seiko is the thickest maybe close to 14 but will be a super beater vacation watch so shorts and tshirt type occasions. Makes me wonder if the Pelagos is a viable upgrade to it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> That's the entire problem. The explorer 2 fits well. But the cyclops and bezel kinda bug me. Anything else Rolex makes larger than 42mm is also over 14mm thick. 8"wrist and add another 14mm + a bracelet, and I can't get my phone out my pocket. Not to mention the weird size cuff I need on my shirts. Of all the watches I own, the blue Seiko is the thickest maybe close to 14 but will be a super beater vacation watch so shorts and tshirt type occasions. Makes me wonder if the Pelagos is a viable upgrade to it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Do you have a Pelagos or are you just thinking about buying it?

Do you have any photos of your wrists with a Pelagos on your hand?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Thanks for thinking of me bro dog, I am very bald and important


Thanks for tagging me! I'm always around in a way.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Do you have a Pelagos or are you just thinking about buying it?
> 
> Do you have any photos of your wrists with a Pelagos on your hand?


No I got a big blue Seiko that should be close to the same size. Enjoying the blue so looking for other options.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> No worries bro, FIFY
> 
> View attachment 15400286


I like the number plates. 

Sure way to get attention


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I came home from a short vacation and made my decision - this Sub is very comfortable and stays with me!


I thought that was a given?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I wonder if that blouse elastic will ever break during filming and will they publish it as well?


Showing a bit of skin is a very good idea to get the perverts on the internet to subscribe to her channel.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Thanks for thinking of me bro dog, I am very bald and important


Good to know you're keeping well brother Tooth.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Thanks for tagging me! I'm always around in a way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Good to know that brother delco. Good to know that.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought that was *a given*?


???


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Status update of the brotherly hugs ...

Of the twelve people we tagged earlier, three have checked in to say that they are good.

I know Merv is okay from him posting the other week and Black5 is okay as I message him from time to time.

I have lost CaptainCustard’s phone number and won’t be able to report if he is okay although I am sure that he is.

I think we got a pretty good hit rate with our tagging.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> ???


It means, there should be no need to decide. You keep a Rolex.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It means, there should be no need to decide. You keep a Rolex.


Si signore.
Tak bracie.
Jawohl.
This is.
...... ......


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> Thanks for thinking of me bro dog, I am very bald and important


Welcome back. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> No I got a big blue Seiko that should be close to the same size. Enjoying the blue so looking for other options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't know whether or not a Pelagos might work unless you go to a Tudor AD and try on one. At least the perceived bulk should be canceled out due to the lighter weight titanium.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> You won't know whether or not a Pelagos might work unless you go to a Tudor AD and try on one. At least d SS one of the perceived bulk should be canceled out due to the lighter weight titanium.


_snickering_ "perceived bulk" is my new favorite term of the day!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> You feel like doing the front also?


Congrats! This photo is awesome, love the street setting and composition. How do you like the car?

Now you're a true captain of the industry with a true captain's ride! 😎


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The watches that Wall Street bankers wear really


Do you really need a watch to progress on Wall Street? No, but it may help – as long as you have the right watch at the right time of your career.




news.efinancialcareers.com





From the article:










Uhhh...we're going to need a list of which banks they interned at.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure you can, at least in France and Italy, but I am not sure about the taxes thing for Americans


Well I would have to be near the gkids anyway and Mrs BT wouldn't go so it's more of a mental exercise. 
Probably pretty clear to everyone if no family (which I'm very grateful to have) I would be living in WY or MT (motto the last best place)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> He's almost a brand ambassador
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


There's 3 of them vying for top spot. Under category of you might not know : I was one of the first in wus to buy one of his watches. At the time, I was somewhat underwhelmed and sold it to one of those 3 few years back.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I came home from a short vacation and made my decision - this Sub is very comfortable and stays with me!


What goes?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Congrats! This photo is awesome, love the street setting and composition. How do you like the car?
> 
> Now you're a true captain of the industry with a true captain's ride!


I'm liking it so far but let's be real - it's no BMW

It's very nimble for a midsize sedan, acceleration is decent from such a small engine, and it's got a good level of noise isolation - ride is comfy and bumps are filtered out nicely. I opted for 18" wheels (and the factory Pirelli P7 aren't really noted for a quiet ride) so road noise is slightly more than "whisper quiet" but I think it's an acceptable balance. Steering is a bit too light for my liking but I still haven't tried any of the dynamic settings yet so maybe there's still hope for redemption.

Sadly a new car hardly makes me a "Captain of any industry"...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Thanks for tagging me! I'm always around in a way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Need some food pics.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Need some food pics.


Oh man. I've been cutting the last few weeks. I gained about 20lb, over half muscle, but now trying to cut, so it's been mostly boring! I'll share my 24oz Porterhouses I'm making tonight! In Sept my parents are visiting so I'll make some stuff for them.
I am starting a new job 10/26. The other big Urology practice in town, so I'm taking some random days off in Sept oct and the rents get to visit.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Oh man. I've been cutting the last few weeks. I gained about 20lb, over half muscle, but now trying to cut, so it's been mostly boring! I'll share my 24oz Porterhouses I'm making tonight! In Sept my parents are visiting so I'll make some stuff for them.
> I am starting a new job 10/26. The other big Urology practice in town, so I'm taking some random days off in Sept oct and the rents get to visit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Sounds good. Hope big raise in it for you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hitchhiker


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> What goes?


Everything fine!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> Typical Hong Kong courtroom drama, "you just have to answer yes or no"


Then it's a good thing I don't ever watch those.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Everything fine!


LOL I meant what watch goes?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> No I got a big blue Seiko that should be close to the same size. Enjoying the blue so looking for other options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you like that blue you'll LOVE the Pelagos.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Showing a *LOT* of skin is a very good idea to get the perverts on the internet to subscribe to her channel.


FIFY


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> LOL I meant what watch goes?


All watches stay with me if I understand your question correctly. And the U50 still didn't get to me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> All watches stay with me if I understand your question correctly. And the U50 still didn't get to me.


Yep... U50 will be interesting to see.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Yep... U50 will be interesting to see.


It will probably arrive sometime ... like a Rolex after years of waiting. Hahaha.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Btw, my son decided to celebrate my new car by dragging his sister's car on a parkade column. Dented the rear door and rear quarter panel...

Perhaps it's his way of telling me they need a new car too!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Showing a bit of skin is a very good idea to get the perverts on the internet to subscribe to her channel.


But you won't say, nice girl. There is something about it ...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Btw, my son decided to celebrate my new car by dragging his sister's car on a parkade column. Dented the rear door and rear quarter panel...
> 
> Perhaps it's his way of telling me they need a new car too!


It is always sad. My wife had three chafes / strokes in the last year. Once it was her fault, they hit her twice - right up her ass.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> It is always sad. My wife had three chafes / strokes in the last year. Once it was her fault, they hit her twice - right up her ass.


Ouch!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Btw, my son decided to celebrate my new car by dragging his sister's car on a parkade column. Dented the rear door and rear quarter panel...
> 
> Perhaps it's his way of telling me they need a new car too!


That sucks, especially because it's minor damage to multiple areas that will jack up the repair cost.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> It is always sad. My wife had three chafes / strokes in the last year. Once it was her fault, they hit her twice - right up her ass.


I had a year like that once. I got hit twice while stopped at traffic lights and once while stopped in heavy traffic, all in a short interval. I didn't even take insurance info from the last two because I was still waiting for parts on the first one.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Anyone feels like 3D printing a fully functional tourbillon?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> _snickering_ "perceived bulk" is my new favorite term of the day!


A thick watch would feel even more bulky with increasing weight - Titanium < SS < Plutonium


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> What goes?


@mario1971 just bought a SubC.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15400801


Exceptionally nice JMAN Special with clean dial and hands.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> If you like that blue you'll LOVE the Pelagos.


Big Al might not like the Pelagos price tag.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Btw, my son decided to celebrate my new car by dragging his sister's car on a parkade column. Dented the rear door and rear quarter panel...
> 
> Perhaps it's his way of telling me they need a new car too!


Can't like that post.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> @mario1971 just bought a SubC.


Cool. However, you know that without a photo it doesn't count !!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> It will probably arrive sometime ... like a Rolex after years of waiting. Hahaha.


Last I was on their website they were threatening a price increase.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> A thick watch would feel even more bulky with increasing weight - Titanium < SS < Plutonium


I wonder how long you could wear a plutonium watch before it killed you?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Big Al might not like the Pelagos price tag.


Why? It's pretty cheap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I wonder how long you could wear a plutonium watch before it killed you?


I wore an Omega for 20 years.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Last I was on their website they were threatening a price increase.


I have an advance payment made in May with a fixed purchase price. Sinn is not a Rolex, where the final price applies on the day you pick up the watch.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15400801


Will you tell a layman what is this reference?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Will you tell a layman what is this reference?


It is a jman special. Assembled by our own jmanlay here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I have an advance payment made in May with a fixed purchase price. Sinn is not a Rolex, where the final price applies on the day you pick up the watch.


Yep I looked at it a while back. $700 usd down.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> It is a jman special. Assembled by our own jmanlay here.


Pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Pleasing to the eye.


Thank you. It is. 42mm... Let me post mvmt.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Will you tell a layman what is this reference?


JM003???


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Thank you. It is. 42mm... Let me post mvmt.
> View attachment 15400935


Mvmt???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Mvmt???


Movement


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Movement


Now I have noticed. Manual.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Anyone feels like 3D printing a fully functional tourbillon?


That's pretty cool. Its longevity would be disappointing, though.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15400801


That's how it is done


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe the wrong place to ask this, but has anyone had success with PolyWatch? I'm trying to polish out scratches on the acrylic crystal of my late dad's Timex. Very inexpensive but sentimental watch. I've watched YouTube videos that make it look easy, but I've been scrubbing for an hour and feel like even the lightest scratches haven't budged. It is a pretty old tube so I'm wondering if it loses its potency?

Thoughts?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Do we have a historian to write/photograph/preserve the genesis of JManlay watches?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The sky of the setting sun. Something wonderful!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> I wonder how long you could wear a plutonium watch before it killed you?


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> The sky of the setting sun. Something wonderful!


Beautiful picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Why? It's pretty cheap.


But just expensive enough to get Big Al's attention.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

fskywalker said:


> Beautiful picture!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! Because Poland is a beautiful country.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> That's how it is done


Do you remember which movement?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> That's how it is done


Hand assembled by OoO's very own master watchmaker.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Do you remember which movement?


Unitas 6498


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Unitas 6498


For mine?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Maybe the wrong place to ask this, but has anyone had success with PolyWatch? I'm trying to polish out scratches on the acrylic crystal of my late dad's Timex. Very inexpensive but sentimental watch. I've watched YouTube videos that make it look easy, but I've been scrubbing for an hour and feel like even the lightest scratches haven't budged. It is a pretty old tube so I'm wondering if it loses its potency?
> 
> Thoughts?


No polish should "lose its potency" because it's not a chemical reaction (excepting things like Tarn-X). It's the little particles in the polish that scrape down the scratches and make the surface smoother.

I used a dab of Brasso on a paper napkin for my Swatch, and it came out great after a few minutes. On the can, besides the list of metals that it's recommended for, under "Other" it says it's usable on plastic watch crystals.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Btw, my son decided to celebrate my new car by dragging his sister's car on a parkade column. Dented the rear door and rear quarter panel...
> 
> Perhaps it's his way of telling me they need a new car too!


Bugger

Both wife and daughter did something similar last summer. Unfortunately, two different cars, would've been better had they coordinated: same car, same side.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I can't look at the rest of the forum for a bit. There are too many troll threads.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> No polish should "lose its potency" because it's not a chemical reaction (excepting things like Tarn-X). It's the little particles in the polish that scrape down the scratches and make the surface smoother.
> 
> I used a dab of Brasso on a paper napkin for my Swatch, and it came out great after a few minutes. On the can, besides the list of metals that it's recommended for, under "Other" it says it's usable on plastic watch crystals.
> 
> ...


Thanks, maybe I'll try Brasso. This PolyWatch really isn't doing anything.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Fixed the propeller on the knot meter










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> For mine?


Yes


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't look at the rest of the forum for a bit. There are too many troll threads.


Greetings


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Been trying to catch up! Been a busy (fun, and safe) weekend!

Here are some cars!










































































And some views!


























And of course, a watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> A thick watch would feel even more bulky with increasing weight - Titanium < SS < Plutonium


"Which plutonium watch should I wear with my lead suit?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Btw, my son decided to celebrate my new car by dragging his sister's car on a parkade column. Dented the rear door and rear quarter panel...
> 
> Perhaps it's his way of telling me they need a new car too!


Holy crap!! NFW!

Can you change your will online or do you have to see your lawyer in person?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Been trying to catch up! Been a busy (fun, and safe) weekend!
> 
> Here are some cars!
> 
> ...


Omg wow. You get the big like.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You get the Big LIke!
> 
> View attachment 15401143


My first big like! Thank you thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> You won't know whether or not a Pelagos might work unless you go to a Tudor AD and try on one. At least the perceived bulk should be canceled out due to the lighter weight titanium.


Yup, its light weight. Below are the snaps when i had it along with other watches during that time. Weighs almost near to my AT. Pelagos is 9 grams lighter than my Sub

Note: Bracelet of all are sized to my wrist (Not with full links)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You feel like doing the front also?


Great snap mate (as always) and cool car..


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

With the NFL getting ready to possibly happen, I thought I'd share a pic of the league MVP and his local A.D. purchased pave' everose YM.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Maybe the wrong place to ask this, but has anyone had success with PolyWatch? I'm trying to polish out scratches on the acrylic crystal of my late dad's Timex. Very inexpensive but sentimental watch. I've watched YouTube videos that make it look easy, but I've been scrubbing for an hour and feel like even the lightest scratches haven't budged. It is a pretty old tube so I'm wondering if it loses its potency?
> 
> Thoughts?


You can try Brasso as suggested by Barraksi, or even better, Silvo that works perfectly on harder plastics like Rolex crystals


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Godfrey

I really like that engraved PAM, thinking seriously to have one done


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> No polish should "lose its potency" because it's not a chemical reaction (excepting things like Tarn-X). It's the little particles in the polish that scrape down the scratches and make the surface smoother.
> 
> I used a dab of Brasso on a paper napkin for my Swatch, and it came out great after a few minutes. On the can, besides the list of metals that it's recommended for, under "Other" it says it's usable on plastic watch crystals.
> 
> ...


@mui.richard ; Try Brasso on the car


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> @mui.richard ; Try Brasso on the car


LMAO!!! (sorry Bro Dick)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BTW, I just threw a small dynamite stick in that Tudor forum thread demand; let's see who catches it


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> With the NFL getting ready to possibly happen, I thought I'd share a pic of the league MVP and his local A.D. purchased pave' everose YM.
> View attachment 15401159
> 
> 
> View attachment 15401160


He must have searched far and wide to find a coat that ugly.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> BTW, I just threw a small dynamite stick in that Tudor forum thread demand; let's see who catches it


I don't know why they would prefer a separate forum. If they had one, who would read the "Tudor is better than a Rolex" threads? The trolls would all stay in the Rolex forum anyway. Maybe there should be a "is the BB GMT fixed yet?" forum.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> BTW, I just threw a small dynamite stick in that Tudor forum thread demand; let's see who catches it


I caught it.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> He must have searched far and wide to find a coat that ugly.


_triggered_

MAHOMIES ASSEMBLE!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Any nice white, silver or champagne dress watches less than $1k that people can recommend?

On leather, I'm thinking something like a Hamilton Intramatic.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> But just expensive enough to get Big Al's attention.


They are going for about $3k which seems worth it for what you get. Would only consider it if I loved it when I get to try it on.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Any nice white, silver or champagne dress watches less than $1k that people can recommend?
> 
> On leather, I'm thinking something like a Hamilton Intramatic.


Come on man... my grandfather, who passed away in the 50s, God rest his soul, wouldn't wear it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Any nice white, silver or champagne dress watches less than $1k that people can recommend?
> 
> On leather, I'm thinking something like a Hamilton Intramatic.


Don't you have a cocktail time?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> They are going for about $3k which seems worth it for what you get. Would only consider it if I loved it when I get to try it on.


Forgetaboutit... stay focused, you got your PAM to enjoy while waiting for the right time to get your Rolex; the only way is up 👆


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't you have a cocktail time?


Sold that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Oh man. I've been cutting the last few weeks. I gained about 20lb, over half muscle, but now trying to cut, so it's been mostly boring! I'll share my 24oz Porterhouses I'm making tonight! In Sept my parents are visiting so I'll make some stuff for them.
> I am starting a new job 10/26. The other big Urology practice in town, so I'm taking some random days off in Sept oct and the rents get to visit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


All the best with the new job!  onwards and upwards.

Looking forward to your porterhouse steaks


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Come on man... my grandfather, who passed away in the 50s, God rest his soul, wouldn't wear it


He obviously wasn't an advertising executive on Mad Men.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Any nice white, silver or champagne dress watches less than $1k that people can recommend?
> 
> On leather, I'm thinking something like a Hamilton Intramatic.


Intramatic is a decent dress watch but prefer black 38mm.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> They are going for about $3k which seems worth it for what you get. Would only consider it if I loved it when I get to try it on.


That's true for virtually any watch but even more true as price incrementally increases.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Intramatic is a decent dress watch but prefer black 38mm.


Agree. 38mm is the way to go because the watch is all dial.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Forgetaboutit... stay focused, you got your PAM to enjoy while waiting for the right time to get your Rolex; the only way is up


Agreed. A Pelagos would be merely a diversion.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Btw, my son decided to celebrate my new car by dragging his sister's car on a parkade column. Dented the rear door and rear quarter panel...
> 
> Perhaps it's his way of telling me they need a new car too!


And there's a lesson there if you don't get a new car nor have it repaired


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Any nice white, silver or champagne dress watches less than $1k that people can recommend?
> 
> On leather, I'm thinking something like a Hamilton Intramatic.


Junghans Max Bill non-chrono.









max bill Automatic


“Watches... as timeless as can be conceived without forgetting the time.” This quote by Max Bill exemplifies his aspiration for minimalism and…




www.junghans.de


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> It is always sad. My wife had three chafes / strokes in the last year. Once it was her fault, they hit her twice - right up her ass.


LOL. Is it common occurrence in Poland? It's pretty common here to get rear ended (up her ass as you said) at traffic lights. Here is because people are not paying attention to the roads and are probably distracted by their phones.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Anyone feels like 3D printing a fully functional tourbillon?


That's really cool, someone should make a kit for that.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Is it common occurrence in Poland? It's pretty common here to get rear ended (up her ass as you said) at traffic lights. Here is because people are not paying attention to the roads and are probably distracted by their phones.


I think the distraction from reading the phone while driving is 50% bumps.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't look at the rest of the forum for a bit. There are too many troll threads.


They will be taken care of because it seems Mike is keeping on eye on things.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll try Brasso. This PolyWatch really isn't doing anything.


I used toothpaste.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Any nice white, silver or champagne dress watches less than $1k that people can recommend?
> 
> On leather, I'm thinking something like a Hamilton Intramatic.


Could you get a pre-owned Nomos for around $1000?

Edit: like this









Nomos Tangente Sport 501 (36.5mm & Alpha movement)...


Nomos Tangente Sport 36.5mm (Model 501) This is from towards the end of the original run of the Tangente Sport and has the Alpha handwind movement. I bought this from the original owner and even have the original sales receipt from him buying it direct from Nomos in May of 2013. This model is a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> He obviously wasn't an advertising executive on Mad Men.


Close, he was a lawyer and a politician


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> That's true for virtually any watch but even more true as price incrementally increases.


Then again that new white luminor marina might be a game changer for me.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Then again that new white luminor marina might be a game changer for me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And then again maybe not.  Sooner than later it would pale in comparison next to your recently acquired 572 and you'd wish you'd gotten a black dial Explorer II instead. Not sure exactly why the shine has worn off on every white dial watch I've ever owned but it has.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I used toothpaste.


Be careful to not let it get into your bezel mechanism, I was washing out toothpaste residue from my Seamaster 300 for quite some time.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Close, he was a lawyer and a politician


Then he would of definitely worn one, possibly an Omega which dominated during those times.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Any nice white, silver or champagne dress watches less than $1k that people can recommend?
> 
> On leather, I'm thinking something like a Hamilton Intramatic.


Christopher Ward C5 Malvern 595. 5.95mm thick, ETA/Peseux 7001 movement.









Hands-On with the Christopher Ward C5 Malvern 595 - Worn & Wound


The rules around exactly what makes a dress watch seem to vary depending on who you ask, but based on most interpretations the C5 Malvern 595 would certainly qualify. Modestly sized, clean, time only, and only 5.95 millimeters thick, the C5 Malvern 595 is delightfully thin for a mechanical...




wornandwound.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mleok said:


> Christopher Ward C5 Malvern 595. 5.95mm thick, ETA/Peseux 7001 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used to buy those but that god awful "Christopher Ward" logo screwed it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And then again maybe not.  Sooner than later it would pale in comparison next to your recently acquired 572 and you'd wish you'd gotten a black dial Explorer II instead. Not sure exactly why the shine has worn off on every white dial watch I've ever owned but it has.


Well I don't plan on any significant watch purchases for a while so it doesn't matter right now. Just looking. More focused on cool straps right now. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Well I don't plan on any significant watch purchases for a while so it doesn't matter right now. Just looking. More focused on cool straps right now. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Look at Greg Stevens Design custom straps, specifically a Horween Natural Dublin. If you order a 24/22 you can use your 22mm Panerai buckle. Imagine you'd order a 135/85 length unless your wrist size is >8" in which case you'd need to let him know.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> And then again maybe not.  Sooner than later it would pale in comparison next to your recently acquired 572 and you'd wish you'd gotten a black dial Explorer II instead. Not sure exactly why the shine has worn off on every white dial watch I've ever owned but it has.


I like white dial watches so I don't have that problem. However, I agree that the next watch of significance bro Al gets should be the explorer 2 black.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waiting for guests to arrive. Kids celebrating my birthday a week early because I'm going away next weekend.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Waiting for guests to arrive. Kids celebrating my birthday a week early because I'm going away next weekend.


Somewhere good I hope.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Do you remember which movement?


6498


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> For mine?


Yeah we went w modern for yours and Swiss made


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Waiting for guests to arrive. Kids celebrating my birthday a week early because I'm going away next weekend.


Happy bday in advance mine is Tuesday and we have ZERO plans and my zero I think it is even in the negative


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Somewhere good I hope.


Yes. Home! Son will be doing the grilling.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Happy bday in advance mine is Tuesday and we have ZERO plans and my zero I think it is even in the negative


Zero plans that you know about!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mleok said:


> Be careful to not let it get into your bezel mechanism, I was washing out toothpaste residue from my Seamaster 300 for quite some time.


Good advice. So far, I had only used it on the Speedmaster which doesn't have a movable bezel.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Junghans Max Bill non-chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat me to it. I have a serious hankering for the Max Bill these days. No idea why.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I used toothpaste.


I tried toothpaste first, but either I didn't use enough, or the couple squares of TP that I used didn't hold the toothpaste well enough. Almost wanted to put some toothpaste into a felt Dremel tool bit, but I didn't want to make a big mistake quickly.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I like white dial watches so I don't have that problem. However, I agree that the next watch of significance bro Al gets should be the explorer 2 black.


I'm kinda hoping the rumors of a redesign are true. Just a bit of a bezel change would be nice.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I tried toothpaste first, but either I didn't use enough, or the couple squares of TP that I used didn't hold the toothpaste well enough. Almost wanted to put some toothpaste into a felt Dremel tool bit, but I didn't want to make a big mistake quickly.


I have bought a complete Dremel tool set with all the polishers. Found that it works wonders for the case and bracelet as the high speed does a better job of buffing than by hand. No polish, just the soft buffing attachment on the case. Recently refinished my Ball Watch and took away all the scratches bar those very deep ones....


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I tried toothpaste first, but either I didn't use enough, or the couple squares of TP that I used didn't hold the toothpaste well enough. Almost wanted to put some toothpaste into a felt Dremel tool bit, but I didn't want to make a big mistake quickly.


You probably don't want to use a Dremel on acrylic crystal.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good to know you're keeping well brother Tooth.


You too!!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Welcome back. Don't be a stranger.


I'll dive back in soon, actually have a seiko Willard arriving any day now


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ask and thou receiveth!!
I guess the package from the Piedmont farmer says tbone. I looked at the filet part, and that's definitely more than 1.5" wide (that's what she said). Regardless I ate one and a third of em 



















































Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^that looks great


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Ask and thou receiveth!!
> I guess the package from the Piedmont farmer says tbone. I looked at the filet part, and that's definitely more than 1.5" wide (that's what she said). Regardless I ate one and a third of em
> 
> 
> ...


Now _that_ is a meal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Happy bday in advance mine is Tuesday and we have ZERO plans and my zero I think it is even in the negative


Set up that new stereo rig and kick back! You're the birthday boy.

HB, btw!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Ask and thou receiveth!!
> I guess the package from the Piedmont farmer says tbone. I looked at the filet part, and that's definitely more than 1.5" wide (that's what she said). Regardless I ate one and a third of em
> 
> 
> ...


Those look amazing!

You get the Big Like.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks! Super tasty indeed

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Maybe the wrong place to ask this, but has anyone had success with PolyWatch? I'm trying to polish out scratches on the acrylic crystal of my late dad's Timex. Very inexpensive but sentimental watch. I've watched YouTube videos that make it look easy, but* I've been scrubbing for an hour* and feel like even the lightest scratches* haven't budged. It is a pretty old tube* so I'm wondering* if it loses its potency?*
> 
> Thoughts?


Alas, happens to all of us eventually. Time to call Bro Delco!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> I'll dive back in soon, actually have a seiko Willard arriving any day now


Noice.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Set up that new stereo rig and kick back! You're the birthday boy.
> 
> HB, btw!


Thanks BSF can't wait to have it .


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Alas, happens to all of us eventually. Time to call Bro Delco!


My tube may be getting older, but it hasn't yet lost its potency!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Beat me to it. I have a serious hankering for the Max Bill these days. No idea why.


My daughter has eyeballed my max bill Chrono. She called dibs.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm kinda hoping the rumors of a redesign are true. Just a bit of a bezel change would be nice.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Could be a fixed ceramic bezel.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Thanks! Super tasty indeed
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Good to hear from you bro. Now I want steak.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Could be a fixed ceramic bezel.


That would be fantastic. Or anything other than that weird directional sanded surface.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> That would be fantastic. Or anything other than that weird directional sanded surface.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's not that bad!?!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> It's not that bad!?!


I actually like the Exp II and the bezel. Love the polar white face. The _only_ think I don't love is the GMT hand. It just looks scrunched(?) to me? The "arrow" is so large compared to the length of the entire arrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually like the Exp II and the bezel. Love the polar white face. The _only_ think I don't love is the GMT hand. It just looks scrunched(?) to me? The "arrow" is so large compared to the length of the entire arrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Maybe because it's under the magnifier in that picture?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Maybe because it's under the magnifier in that picture?


Maaayve, but even not under the cyclops it looks scrunched to me. Like how the "arrow" part is almost half the length of the entire hand.

I think it might be more that I'm used to my GMT Master II GMT hand 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> I'll dive back in soon, actually have a seiko Willard arriving any day now


Which model number?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll try Brasso. This PolyWatch really isn't doing anything.


Curious. I've used it and it's always worked for me. Did you apply pressure while polishing the plexiglass?

Also, I find that Polywatch sediments after it's been sitting for a while. So before every use I message the tube a bit to mix it before use. When it's well mixed it should have the consistency of a paste, not runny liquid. Perhaps that's what happened with yours and why it didn't work?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Ask and thou receiveth!!
> I guess the package from the Piedmont farmer says tbone. I looked at the filet part, and that's definitely more than 1.5" wide (that's what she said). Regardless I ate one and a third of em
> 
> 
> ...


Looks perfectly done!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Any nice white, silver or champagne dress watches less than $1k that people can recommend?
> 
> On leather, I'm thinking something like a Hamilton Intramatic.


Godfrey

When I see Richard liking my suggestion it's an important endorsement because he is our style master.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Any nice white, silver or champagne dress watches less than $1k that people can recommend?
> 
> On leather, I'm thinking something like a Hamilton Intramatic.


If you're thinking vintage at all, I would imagine plenty of Seamasters and Tudors under $1k.

I picked up my Tudor Oyster Prince for about $1k after taxes and all.










It's two tone, but I believe Tudor made this watch in all stainless with a champagne dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> When I see Richard liking my suggestion it's an important endorsement because he is our style master.


I've come close on that intra-matic several times fwiw


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I've come close on that intra-matic several times fwiw


What about this one ?





__





Hamilton Jazzmaster Automatic Silver Dial Men's Watch H32505751


Shop for Jazzmaster Automatic Silver Dial Men's Watch H32505751 by Hamilton at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I'm liking it so far but let's be real - it's no BMW
> 
> It's very nimble for a midsize sedan, acceleration is decent from such a small engine, and it's got a good level of noise isolation - ride is comfy and bumps are filtered out nicely. I opted for 18" wheels (and the factory Pirelli P7 aren't really noted for a quiet ride) so road noise is slightly more than "whisper quiet" but I think it's an acceptable balance. Steering is a bit too light for my liking but I still haven't tried any of the dynamic settings yet so maybe there's still hope for redemption.
> 
> Sadly a new car hardly makes me a "Captain of any industry"...


That's pretty spot on from my experience with Mercedes. I always tell people who ask me about the difference between BMW and Mercedes that BMW is sportier, has slightly better handling at the cost of comfort while Mercedes is more comfortable, takes luxury up a notch, at the expense of handling. And below $120K, I prefer M over AMG but anything over $120K, AMG just kills it, especially much of the higher end ones that M has no equivalent.

Love the new ride! Can't wait to see more photos of it!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> When I see Richard liking my suggestion it's an important endorsement because he is our style master.


Personally there's nothing wrong with the Intra-matic - it's a clean, well balanced design so it's easy to like. And the 38mm version is a good, modern dress watch...much better than the 42mm whose dial has too much negative space.

It's an affordable, plain vanilla piece. But it's strong suit is also it's Achilles heels - it doesn't bring much to the table to warrant actually buying. It's one of those watches that you'll think you want because it's cheap but can never really pull the trigger because it's not THAT cheap.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> That's pretty spot on from my experience with Mercedes. I always tell people who ask me about the difference between BMW and Mercedes that BMW is sportier, has slightly better handling at the cost of comfort while Mercedes is more comfortable, takes luxury up a notch, at the expense of handling. And below $120K, I prefer M over AMG but anything over $120K, AMG just kills it, especially much of the higher end ones that M has no equivalent.
> 
> Love the new ride! Can't wait to see more photos of it!


There really is no GT R equivalent from BMW* is there? That car is stunning in person. (mental note to self: ALWAYS take a photo at the showroom!)

* Unless they actually start making the CSL Homage R that is.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Personally there's nothing wrong with the Intra-matic - it's a clean, well balanced design so it's easy to like. And the 38mm version is a good, modern dress watch...much better than the 42mm whose dial has too much negative space.
> 
> It's an affordable, plain vanilla piece. But it's strong suit is also it's Achilles heels - it doesn't bring much to the table to warrant actually buying. It's one of those watches that you'll think you want because it's cheap but can never really pull the trigger because it's not THAT cheap.


If money was no object this would be my one and only dress watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> If money was no object this would be my one and only dress watch.


No way. If money was ever no object it will be a Lange or a Philippe Dufour, or at least a Credor. GS just ain't giving the "money no object" vibe.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> No way. If money was ever no object it will be a Lange or a Philippe Dufour, or at least a Credor. GS just ain't giving the "money no object" vibe.


Then why can't they just introduce this and I'd be done with a white dial.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> What about this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't get silver hands on silver dial again. There is just barely enough contrast on the Cocktail Time, that's what I like least about it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Then why can't they just introduce this and I'd be done with a white dial.


How does "leave you wanting" sound to you?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Any nice white, silver or champagne dress watches less than $1k that people can recommend?
> 
> On leather, I'm thinking something like a Hamilton Intramatic.


Nope. Doesn't do it for me. Reminds me of the 1950-60s but lacks the vintage vibe. If you are interested in an inexpensive dress watch maybe look at Tissot, Longines or Seiko. Plus with the first two is that they often pack a lot of the Swatch technology.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If they introduced that white dial explorer I'd replace it with my Pepsi GMT choice at the Rolex boutique which was actually updated for me last week.

At least another 18 months.

YAY!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> If they introduced that white dial explorer I'd replace it with my Pepsi GMT choice at the Rolex boutique which was actually updated for me last week.
> 
> At least another 18 months.
> 
> YAY!


18 months...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nope. Doesn't do it for me. Reminds me of the 1950-60s but lacks the vintage vibe. If you are interested in an inexpensive dress watch maybe look at Tissot, Longines or Seiko. Plus with the first two is that they often pack a lot of the Swatch technology.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Like this ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Like this ?


It's a decent "Datejust alternative".


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> It's a decent "Datejust alternative".


Godfrey

Or better yet, this. 
Tudor reference 76214, 36mm









The plain bezel version is under $2k brand-new.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Late afternoon Black Swans Lake Burley Griffin








Deleted post


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Anyone feels like 3D printing a fully functional tourbillon?


Very interesting video. If watch parts were this large even I'd consider being a watchmaker 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Maybe the wrong place to ask this, but has anyone had success with PolyWatch? I'm trying to polish out scratches on the acrylic crystal of my late dad's Timex. Very inexpensive but sentimental watch. I've watched YouTube videos that make it look easy, but I've been scrubbing for an hour and feel like even the lightest scratches haven't budged. It is a pretty old tube so I'm wondering if it loses its potency?
> 
> Thoughts?


Try something more abrasive and work down to Pollywatch. It might get worse before it gets better. 
YouTube could help. 








Edit: Are you sure it's plexi and not glass?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Happy bday in advance mine is Tuesday and we have ZERO plans and my zero I think it is even in the negative


Not even pizza!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Ask and thou receiveth!!
> I guess the package from the Piedmont farmer says tbone. I looked at the filet part, and that's definitely more than 1.5" wide (that's what she said). Regardless I ate one and a third of em
> 
> 
> ...


Breakfast time here but those got me thinking of firing up the grill 

I could eat a steak anytime.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Curious. I've used it and it's always worked for me. Did you apply pressure while polishing the plexiglass?
> 
> Also, I find that Polywatch sediments after it's been sitting for a while. So before every use I message the tube a bit to mix it before use. When it's well mixed it should have the consistency of a paste, not runny liquid. Perhaps that's what happened with yours and why it didn't work?


Massaging the tube before using it helps.

#twss

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> What about this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crown guards on a dress watch. Nope.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I won't get silver hands on silver dial again. There is just barely enough contrast on the Cocktail Time, that's what I like least about it.


My wife gave me a Seiko silver on silver chronograph when I turned 50. I had to buy my first pair of readers to tell the time. Made me feel my age.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Check this horror story. 




__





Genuine Submariner LV with a discrepancy - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


Genuine Submariner LV with a discrepancy Rolex General Discussion



www.rolexforums.com


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Anyone feels like 3D printing a fully functional tourbillon?


That's so awesome mate.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Waiting for guests to arrive. Kids celebrating my birthday a week early because I'm going away next weekend.





jmanlay said:


> Happy bday in advance mine is Tuesday and we have ZERO plans and my zero I think it is even in the negative


Happy birthday in advance mate's..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> I'll dive back in soon, actually have a seiko Willard arriving any day now


Congrats in advance mate.. Dont forget to post pics mate.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Check this horror story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez the fakes are getting too good. Some of the fake Omega's are very difficult to detect even with sapphire case backs.

Stick to ADs or buy the seller and even then use a system that guarantees reimbursement if it goes south.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Geez the fakes are getting too good. Some of the fake Omega's are very difficult to detect even with sapphire case backs.
> 
> Stick to ADs or buy the seller and even then use a system that guarantees reimbursement if it goes south.


Pretty scary, especially the LV market.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Check this horror story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horror story indeed. Plenty of fake watches floating around. I fear a lot of people (even members here) will be in for a rude shock when they bring their watches to RSC for a service.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Horror story indeed. Plenty of fake watches floating around. I fear a lot of people (even members here) will be in for a rude shock when they bring their watches to RSC for a service.


Can't like this but it's a ticking bomb. Unless suddenly fakes over take authentic watches on the secondhand market. With Rolex and influential collectors you never know 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The world is various shades of gray. More than 50 I'd say.


there's more than 50? The movies were a lie?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Pretty scary, especially the LV market.


Good thing that green is not my colour


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Then why can't they just introduce this and I'd be done with a white dial.


Well, they had this, but I see no one lusting after it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Horror story indeed. Plenty of fake watches floating around. I fear a lot of people (even members here) will be in for a rude shock when they bring their watches to RSC for a service.


Can you imagine the horror when they call you and inform that the watch case, dial, everything is authentic but the entire movement is a fake? 

Best is to stick with reputable sellers and better yet, ADs.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Horror story indeed. Plenty of fake watches floating around. I fear a lot of people (even members here) will be in for a rude shock when they bring their watches to RSC for a service.


Sure there is, and the reason is simple: people think that fakes are limited to the ones that are bought by scammers and passed as genuine, and all it takes is a watchmaker or simply posting it on WUS or TRF to get it authenticated. The thing they are not aware of is that those replica and homage forums are dedicated to transform those superfakes into almost unrecognizable fakes, and they share their collective resources and efforts to achieve their goals; I am sure that many of them post here and on TRF asking to authentify their watches just to know if they reached their goal, and rework on their watches after the telltale signs are pointed to them; you did notice how often after we tell them that the watch is fake, they insist to know how we can tell. Last but not least, I am sure that many of them must be also active members on WUS and TRF


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Can you imagine the horror when they call you and inform that the watch case, dial, everything is authentic but the entire movement is a fake?
> 
> Best is to stick with reputable sellers and better yet, ADs.


Could happen if you sell your watch online to a scammer that will replace your movement with a fake and asks for a return and refund claiming that the watch wasn't working properly


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> Well, they had this, but I see no one lusting after it.
> View attachment 15402009


If I am not mistaken, this one was a 34mm, and had a short and skinny minutes hand. It was replaced by a similar OP 34 with longer and fatter hands, and wider lugs that wore almost bigger than a 36, and was much more appreciated than the AK


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> The "arrow" is so large compared to the length of the entire arrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too easy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> So before every use I message the tube a bit to mix it before use. When it's well mixed it should have the consistency of a paste, not runny liquid.


Also too easy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Can you imagine the horror when they call you and inform that the watch case, dial, everything is authentic but the entire movement is a fake?
> 
> Best is to stick with reputable sellers and better yet, ADs.


Agreed 100% with what you said. Now, about the scarcity of supply at my local ADs....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure there is, and the reason is simple: people think that fakes are limited to the ones that are bought by scammers and passed as genuine, and all it takes is a watchmaker or simply posting it on WUS or TRF to get it authenticated. The thing they are not aware of is that those replica and homage forums are dedicated to transform those superfakes into almost unrecognizable fakes, and they share their collective resources and efforts to achieve their goals; I am sure that many of them post here and on TRF asking to authentify their watches just to know if they reached their goal, and rework on their watches after the telltale signs are pointed to them; you did notice how often after we tell them that the watch is fake, they insist to know how we can tell. Last but not least, I am sure that many of them must be also active members on WUS and TRF


Bro @Panerol Forte 

Most of us don't reveal what the tell tale signs are anymore. Too many of these scammers around and replica watch people lurking on the site.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Massaging the tube before using it helps.
> 
> #twss
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Another Vulcan mind meld with you!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Could happen if you sell your watch online to a scammer that will replace your movement with a fake and asks for a return and refund claiming that the watch wasn't working properly


Or simply replace the genuine movement with a fake, sell the watch as a complete package and the movement on the side for extra profit.

Where do you think the "genuine Rolex movements" on eBay came from?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maaayve, but even not under the cyclops it looks scrunched to me. Like how the "arrow" part is almost half the length of the entire hand.
> 
> I think it might be more that I'm used to my GMT Master II GMT hand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a fix for that....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Or simply replace the genuine movement with a fake, sell the watch as a complete package and the movement on the side for extra profit.
> 
> Where do you think the "genuine Rolex movements" on eBay came from?


And if you get a good enough fake bracelet, case, dial you can basically double your $$$.

1. Buy genuine rolex
2. Buy super fake of same model
3. Put genuine movement in fake case
4. Put fake movement in genuine case.
5. Sell both as genuine.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's not that bad!?!


It's a total scratch magnet. That surface is so easy to scratch and shows up like a swollen lip. I wish the bezel was polished at least.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Awww pic of the day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bro Dog, this is for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is for those that don't mind fembots.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is for those who think less is more when it comes to fembots.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> shows up like a swollen lip


I can't imagine Rolex having swollen lip


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> There is a fix for that....


That's one of the changes I'm hoping for next year.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> And if you get a good enough fake bracelet, case, dial you can basically double your $$$.
> 
> 1. Buy genuine rolex
> 2. Buy super fake of same model
> ...


This begs the question. Is a genuine Rolex worth more if slaughtered and sold as separate parts?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> I can't imagine Rolex having swollen lip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called PADS or post AD syndrome. Usually caused by sucking up to a AD. Almost non existent until around 2017.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure there is, and the reason is simple: people think that fakes are limited to the ones that are bought by scammers and passed as genuine, and all it takes is a watchmaker or simply posting it on WUS or TRF to get it authenticated. The thing they are not aware of is that those replica and homage forums are dedicated to transform those superfakes into almost unrecognizable fakes, and they share their collective resources and efforts to achieve their goals; I am sure that many of them post here and on TRF asking to authentify their watches just to know if they reached their goal, and rework on their watches after the telltale signs are pointed to them; you did notice how often after we tell them that the watch is fake, they insist to know how we can tell. Last but not least, I am sure that many of them must be also active members on WUS and TRF


Completely believe this. They will post up their fake and get all the "experts" to critique it to death. The next on will be better for sure. 
That being said, there is a market out there for good fake Rolex's. I am sure there are tons of decent fakes being worn on purpose. Bunch of broke arse businessmen faking it for show. Gotta remember there's a lot of Rolex owners that are completely not watch geeks. They buy their status symbol watch and never think twice about it. Or they buy their Bolex because they don't give a shyt about watches either. Everybody will not share the passion of the people here.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> This begs the question. Is a genuine Rolex worth more if slaughtered and sold as separate parts?


Stolen one might be. Toss the stolen case keep the rest.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bro Dog, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15402092


Have to admit she's big but sexy. Don't underestimate loving from a big girl. A dime piece can't take care of their man.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is for those that don't mind fembots.
> 
> View attachment 15402093


This is hot for geeks into anime.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Stolen one might be. Toss the stolen case keep the rest.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


"Leave the gun. Take the cannoli."


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is for those who think less is more when it comes to fembots.
> 
> View attachment 15402098


Is this photoshopped or Snapchat filtered?

I'm only trusting the fat girl. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> This is hot for geeks into anime.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We talking about your engineers again?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Or simply replace the genuine movement with a fake, sell the watch as a complete package and the movement on the side for extra profit.
> 
> Where do you think the "genuine Rolex movements" on eBay came from?


Eh... how did you know that?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> And if you get a good enough fake bracelet, case, dial you can basically double your $$$.
> 
> 1. Buy genuine rolex
> 2. Buy super fake of same model
> ...


Easier to sell a genuine case with fake movement as hardly any of those who post in fake busters post any movements. It is clear to me that most people are only interested in the looks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Awww pic of the day.
> 
> View attachment 15402091


So cuuuuuute.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Is this photoshopped or Snapchat filtered?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dunno, found it on the web. Maybe Bro Dick can tell...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bro Dog, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15402092


So nice. Muffin top


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> This begs the question. Is a genuine Rolex worth more if slaughtered and sold as separate parts?


Yes. More valuable dead than alive.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Then why can't they just introduce this and I'd be done with a white dial.



















Wouldn't this be close enough?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Could happen if you sell your watch online to a scammer that will replace your movement with a fake and asks for a return and refund claiming that the watch wasn't working properly


is it that easy? wow.

that's why for rolex sports models, better to go PM. unlikely they will use gold/platinum on a fake piece. And with the prices of the SS models on secondary market, wirhin reach of PM prices already.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Or simply replace the genuine movement with a fake, sell the watch as a complete package and the movement on the side for extra profit.
> 
> Where do you think the "genuine Rolex movements" on eBay came from?


Exactly. You know the Horologist007 that is all the time in the Rolrx & Tudor Fake Busters, I remeber some time ago he was under attack at TRF for selling genuine Rolex movements on ebay, and as a defense, he pretended that Rolex told him that movements were being stolen from the factory (yes, he insists that he is in "close contact" with Rolex Geneva), and that whenever he is tricked into buying a fake Rolex with a genuine movement (supposedly stolen from Rolex), he removes the movement and sells it on ebay; WHAT?!!!!!! Moreover, I checked back then the listing that he had on ebay at the time, it was listed as BLNR mvmt for something around $4K; really, is there a difference between a BLNR and a LN mvmt? needless to say that I traked him back then to a pawn house somewhere in the US, even though he was supposedly based in Spain, yet, this guy is living in the Fake Busters thread on WUS and never posts outside this thread. My theory is that the fake watches posted here that he "authenticates" are those of scammers working with him.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> And if you get a good enough fake bracelet, case, dial you can basically double your $$$.
> 
> 1. Buy genuine rolex
> 2. Buy super fake of same model
> ...


That's a classic


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Curious. I've used it and it's always worked for me. Did you apply pressure while polishing the plexiglass?
> 
> Also, I find that Polywatch sediments after it's been sitting for a while. So before every use I message the tube a bit to mix it before use. When it's well mixed it should have the consistency of a paste, not runny liquid. Perhaps that's what happened with yours and why it didn't work?


Yes, with pressure in a circular motion. I shake the tube a bit to try to mix it. Polywatch has worked well 4 me.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

^^^ best not to name anyone brother @Panerol Forte as none of us have proof and it's going to blemish someone's reputation.

We all know some people here are also members on the replica forums but as they post anonymously under different posting handles, we don't know if even one of the regulars here is a moderator there.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Awww pic of the day.
> 
> View attachment 15402091


I feel the same when I hold my baby Grey Panda


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Yes, with pressure in a circular motion.


Mr Miyagi taught me that. Wax on, wax off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I feel the same when I hold my baby Grey Panda
> 
> View attachment 15402195


Noice. 

Wait.... I think we need clearer photos


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Completely believe this. They will post up their fake and get all the "experts" to critique it to death. The next on will be better for sure.
> That being said, there is a market out there for good fake Rolex's. I am sure there are tons of decent fakes being worn on purpose. *Bunch of broke arse businessmen faking it for show*. Gotta remember there's a lot of Rolex owners that are completely not watch geeks. They buy their status symbol watch and never think twice about it. Or they buy their Bolex because they don't give a shyt about watches either. Everybody will not share the passion of the people here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


True, the supposed LA real estate developer billionaire Mohamed Hadid was caught wearing a bad fake Richard Mille









Is It Ever OK to Wear a Fake Watch? – Editor's Pick


Instagram celebrity @fakewatchbusta writes on the topic of whether or not it's ever ok to wear a fake watch?




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> This begs the question. Is a genuine Rolex worth more if slaughtered and sold as separate parts?


Sure it's worth more, same with cars, or anything that you would sell in parts; add to this the huge profits that thieves make selling their stolen Rolexes as parts, well above MSRP parts prices. Remember the blue incident with the guy pretending that his parts were OEM, and insisting that they were bought from Rolex? well, no way on earth this could happen, and I told him back then that his parts were either fake, or stolen


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Curious. I've used it and it's always worked for me. Did you apply pressure while polishing the plexiglass?
> 
> Also, I find that Polywatch sediments after it's been sitting for a while. So before every use I message the tube a bit to mix it before use. When it's well mixed it should have the consistency of a paste, not runny liquid. Perhaps that's what happened with yours and why it didn't work?


I applied a lot of pressure, to the point I was afraid the crystal might break. I thought I mixed the tube enough but who knows. I also tried toothpaste as recommended but that didn't seem to do anything either. The crystal definitely feels like some type of plastic or acrylic, it's not glass. Maybe the scratches are just too deep. I don't know what caused them, they happened when my dad was wearing the watch.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> is it that easy? wow.
> 
> that's why for rolex sports models, better to go PM. unlikely they will use gold/platinum on a fake piece. And with the prices of the SS models on secondary market, wirhin reach of PM prices already.


Well Pongster, you would be amazed; back in the 80s, I bought a used Gold Rolex with a President bracelet with a blue dial, it was called Boy Size back then, I think it was a 34, and I noticed that the R in Rolex was lighter then the rest of the letters. Long story short, it was real gold, fake movement, fake watch. The guy that sold it to me confessed that he bought the watch in Italy and that it was made in Italy. Even back then, the watch was perfect, so imagine now with all the modern technology


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> Yes, with pressure in a circular motion. has worked well 4 me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Still too easy.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I need to visit my local jeweler and see if they can polish the nick out on my crystal. Would be easier than sending it off. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> Try something more abrasive and work down to Pollywatch. It might get worse before it gets better.
> YouTube could help.
> 
> 
> ...


I really thought it was plexi and I think it sounds like it when I tap on it, but now I'm starting to wonder. It's a cheap Timex Indiglo. Could it possibly be glass?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I need to visit my local jeweler and see if they can polish the nick out on my crystal. Would be easier than sending it off.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Can you show me the nick, I never spotted it in your pictures


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Exactly. You know the Horologist007 that is all the time in the Rolrx & Tudor Fake Busters, I remeber some time ago he was under attack at TRF for selling genuine Rolex movements on ebay, and as a defense, he pretended that Rolex told him that movements were being stolen from the factory (yes, he insists that he is in "close contact" with Rolex Geneva), and that whenever he is tricked into buying a fake Rolex with a genuine movement (supposedly stolen from Rolex), he removes the movement and sells it on ebay; WHAT?!!!!!! Moreover, I checked back then the listing that he had on ebay at the time, it was listed as BLNR mvmt for something around $4K; really, is there a difference between a BLNR and a LN mvmt? needless to say that I traked him back then to a pawn house somewhere in the US, even though he was supposedly based in Spain, yet, this guy is living in the Fake Busters thread on WUS and never posts outside this thread. My theory is that the fake watches posted here that he "authenticates" are those of scammers working with him.


That is extremely interesting. I always wondered why he constantly declares watches to be genuine even with the worst of photos, even after others have called something fake. I thought he was most likely a blowhard know-it-all, but an outright crook is also possible.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I really thought it was plexi and I think it sounds like it when I tap on it, but now I'm starting to wonder. It's a cheap Timex Indiglo. Could it possibly be glass?


Yes, probably mineral glass. It's used on a lot of better Timex models.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Can you show me the nick, I never spotted it in your pictures


Between 3&4 middle of dial. Semi non issue most of the time. Probably won't replace the crystal till it's time for a service also. Unless it really starts getting under my skin.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That is extremely interesting. I always wondered why he constantly declares watches to be genuine even with the worst of photos, even after others have called something fake. I thought he was most likely a blowhard know-it-all, but an outright crook is also possible.


That would really suck. I'm not gonna suspect the worst though. I'm an innocent until proven otherwise type of guy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I applied a lot of pressure, to the point I was afraid the crystal might break. I thought I mixed the tube enough but who knows. I also tried toothpaste as recommended but that didn't seem to do anything either. The crystal definitely feels like some type of plastic or acrylic, it's not glass. Maybe the scratches are just too deep. I don't know what caused them, they happened when my dad was wearing the watch.


Ok Kiwi, even if the scratches are deep, here is how you do it: you get sandpaper 1200 Grit, and if the crystal is flat, you put the sandpaper on a flat surface, hold your watch face down on the sand paper and start rotating the watch without applying too much pressure. The glass will become opaque, but don't worry, you continue till you have a perfect scratch free crystal. Then you repeat the procedure with 2000 Grit for 10 seconds just to have a super smooth surface, then you take a cotton cloth, put Brasso or Silvo on it and polish it; it won't take long, just 3 or 4 minutes to give the luster back. If the crystal is domed, you will do the sanding free hand with a small piece of sandpaper in you right hand held between your 2 fingers and thumb (cut it accordingly), and the watch in your left hand face up

Edit: I just seen your post, if it is mineral glass, Silvo will work, but it will take a LOT of polishing


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Between 3&4 middle of dial. Semi non issue most of the time. Probably won't replace the crystal till it's time for a service also. Unless it really starts getting under my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about this? can you feel it with your nail?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok Kiwi, even if the scratches are deep, here is how you do it: you get sandpaper 1200 Grit, and if the crystal is flat, you put the sandpaper on a flat surface, hold your watch face down on the sand paper and start rotating the watch without applying too much pressure. The glass will become opaque, but don't worry, you continue till you have a perfect scratch free crystal. Then you repeat the procedure with 2000 Grit for 10 seconds just to have a super smooth surface, then you take a cotton cloth, put Brasso or Silvo on it and polish it; it won't take long, just 3 or 4 minutes to give the luster back. If the crystal is domed, you will do the sanding free hand with a small piece of sandpaper in you right hand held between your 2 fingers and thumb (cut it accordingly), and the watch in your left hand face up
> 
> Edit: I just seen your post, if it is mineral glass, Silvo will work, but it will take a LOT of polishing


Multi stage soft nail polisher will work great also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Completely believe this. They will post up their fake and get all the "experts" to critique it to death. The next on will be better for sure.
> That being said, there is a market out there for good fake Rolex's. I am sure there are tons of decent fakes being worn on purpose. *Bunch of broke arse businessmen faking it for show.* Gotta remember there's a lot of Rolex owners that are completely not watch geeks. They buy their status symbol watch and never think twice about it. Or they buy their Bolex because they don't give a shyt about watches either. Everybody will not share the passion of the people here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Like you said the other day, fake it til you make it. HAHA


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you talking about this? can you feel it with your nail?
> 
> View attachment 15402336


Yep that's the one. You can feel it with your nail so it's got some depth to it. It might be worth trying to get it polished out and replaced later on. There's no Panerai service center or AD in my state so it's not like I can just drop it off.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Completely believe this. They will post up their fake and get all the "experts" to critique it to death. The next on will be better for sure.
> That being said, there is a market out there for good fake Rolex's. I am sure there are tons of decent fakes being worn on purpose. Bunch of broke arse businessmen faking it for show. Gotta remember there's a lot of Rolex owners that are completely not watch geeks. They buy their status symbol watch and never think twice about it. Or they buy their Bolex because they don't give a shyt about watches either. Everybody will not share the passion of the people here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Funny story. I've got a good friend who is a very successful attorney but is not a watch guy at all. He actually owns a 100% authentic Sub 16610, which he rarely wears (I offered to buy it from him but he admitted it's sentimental to him as he bought it after graduating law school).

Probably close to 10 years ago now, he and his partner both bought fake TT Subs kind of as a goof. Believe me, both can afford a real one and sadly, neither understands the many ethical reasons why it's wrong. My friend even said something about not having to worry about it being stolen.

Anyway, my buddy went on a business trip and left the watch in his hotel room, and sure enough, someone stole it. But I always think about how pissed off that thief must have been when they found out it was a fake.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We talking about your engineers again?


You forgot one for the regular guys.

Haven't seen her in a while. The anti-fembot.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep that's the one. You can feel it with your nail so it's got some depth to it. It might be worth trying to get it polished out and replaced later on. There's no Panerai service center or AD in my state so it's not like I can just drop it off.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> There is a fix for that....


The 16570, right? The model before the current one?

I honestly like it better, aesthetically!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I've come close on that intra-matic several times fwiw


Me 2.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> What about this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think so.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> If money was no object this would be my one and only dress watch.











My #1 choice if money were no object.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> No way. If money was ever no object it will be a Lange or a Philippe Dufour, or at least a Credor. GS just ain't giving the "money no object" vibe.


#neverreadahead


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Keeping things on its original topic... have you guys seen this?

OMEGA SEAMASTER DIVER 300M "JAMES BOND" PLATINUM-GOLD NUMBERED EDITION










Price: $51,900

? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The young lady we got Rocket from last year sent us a puppy picture of him from a month before we got him. He's much bigger now.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Keeping things on its original topic... have you guys seen this?
> 
> OMEGA SEAMASTER DIVER 300M "JAMES BOND" PLATINUM-GOLD NUMBERED EDITION
> 
> ...


Planning to drop by my AD soon to see if they have one on display. Probably won't buy though 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Could happen if you sell your watch online to a scammer that will replace your movement with a fake and asks for a return and refund claiming that the watch wasn't working properly


I've heard of that happening and is one good reason to sell one's Rolex or any high dollar watch to either a trusted buyer/friend or to a reputable brick & mortar store such as DavidSW, Bernards, Govberg's, etc. sometimes trying to squeeze every penny out of a watch one is selling in penny wise but pound foolish.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Yes, probably mineral glass. It's used on a lot of better Timex models.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Been trying to catch up! Been a busy (fun, and safe) weekend!
> 
> Here are some cars!
> 
> ...


Nice! I couldn't get up in time for the meet up! LOL


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Nice! I couldn't get up in time for the meet up! LOL


They're starting earlier now! Apparently 7-9:30am! We got there at 8 and had to park in a back lot (by soulcycle) - nice drive up Los Flores canyon and down Tuna canyon afterwards tho!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

@Galaga have you checked out the Monta line? They are making great watches for the price and just released a sport/dress watch

Introducing the MONTA Noble - Our Latest Release!
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...oducing the MONTA Noble - Our Latest Release!
LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's one of the changes I'm hoping for next year.


I strongly suspect the Explorer II might be upgraded with a black ceramic bezel as was done on the Daytona. Thought it would happen last year but didn't. Maybe next month? Anybody's guess.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I strongly suspect the Explorer II might be upgraded with a black ceramic bezel as was done on the Daytona. Thought it would happen last year but didn't. Maybe next month? Anybody's guess.


My guess next year as it's the 50th anniversary. But supposedly we'll hear/see Rolex 2020 releases in a couple of weeks.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok Kiwi, even if the scratches are deep, here is how you do it: you get sandpaper 1200 Grit, and if the crystal is flat, you put the sandpaper on a flat surface, hold your watch face down on the sand paper and start rotating the watch without applying too much pressure. The glass will become opaque, but don't worry, you continue till you have a perfect scratch free crystal. Then you repeat the procedure with 2000 Grit for 10 seconds just to have a super smooth surface, then you take a cotton cloth, put Brasso or Silvo on it and polish it; it won't take long, just 3 or 4 minutes to give the luster back. If the crystal is domed, you will do the sanding free hand with a small piece of sandpaper in you right hand held between your 2 fingers and thumb (cut it accordingly), and the watch in your left hand face up
> 
> Edit: I just seen your post, if it is mineral glass, Silvo will work, but it will take a LOT of polishing


Thank you, taking a long time to catch up today. Was going to say it has a recessed crystal so the face down won't work, but If it's mineral, then the point is moot. So Silvo is the next option to try.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Easier to sell a genuine case with fake movement as hardly any of those who post in fake busters post any movements. It is clear to me that most people are only interested in the looks.


Absolutely true and probably the main reason I ignore the fake busters thread.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> My #1 choice if money were no object.


Mine is a close relative...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Between 3&4 middle of dial. Semi non issue most of the time. Probably won't replace the crystal till it's time for a service also. Unless it really starts getting under my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardly noticeable


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Hardly noticeable


Thinking same thing and wouldn't replace until time of next service.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Hardly noticeable


Yep. But it's also the reason I got a really good deal on it. I almost appreciate the nick. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Meanwhile yesterday in Malibu...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I've been interested in Monta since they're HQ is St. Louis, MO. There's also a local brand here in KC i'd like to look at (Dryden).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15402461
> 
> The young lady we got Rocket from last year sent us a puppy picture of him from a month before we got him. He's much bigger now.


Very cute!

Puppy pic of Milo just before we got him:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣


😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mav said:


> Mine is a close relative...


Need to check out the back for completeness. Not my watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I've been interested in Monta since they're HQ is St. Louis, MO. There's also a local brand here in KC i'd like to look at (Dryden).


Cool. Around here, there's a brand called Towson Watch Company, apparently based in Towson, MD. They do some pilot-esque and Breguet-ish styles. If I go outside of the mainstream brands, a local brand would be good.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Cool. Around here, there's a brand called Towson Watch Company, apparently based in Towson, MD. They do some pilot-esque and Breguet-ish styles. If I go outside of the mainstream brands, a local brand would be good.


Dryden assembles them in KC, I'm not sure how much is actually made here. The owner is a nice guy-we were supposed to do lunch before all this Covid nonsense put the kabosh on it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll play the puppy game! Snow almost 9 years ago when we got him!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Very cute!
> 
> Puppy pic of Milo just before we got him:


Milo is a great looking pooch. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


>


This is another argument _against_ antiglare coatings.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Maximus...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Charlie...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Eh... how did you know that?





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Easier to sell a genuine case with fake movement as hardly any of those who post in fake busters post any movements. It is clear to me that most people are only interested in the looks.


Same logic. And it's not rocket science to figure this out - simply go onto eBay and search for 3135, see what you'll find


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I applied a lot of pressure, to the point I was afraid the crystal might break. I thought I mixed the tube enough but who knows. I also tried toothpaste as recommended but that didn't seem to do anything either. The crystal definitely feels like some type of plastic or acrylic, it's not glass. Maybe the scratches are just too deep. I don't know what caused them, they happened when my dad was wearing the watch.


If the scratches are sharp you'll have to go with some sandpaper, go with course grit to a fine grit, then Polywatch.

Polywatch is a fine polish so only works best with minor scratches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> This is another argument _against_ antiglare coatings.


Maybe OK on the inside but definitely not on the outside.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> If the scratches are sharp you'll have to go with some sandpaper, go with course grit to a fine grit, then Polywatch.
> 
> Polywatch is a fine polish so only works best with minor scratches.


I used one of those 4 sided soft nail files. I'm not gonna lie I thought I messed my Sub up the first time I tried it. But the Polywatch cleaned it up nicely. It was very close to how it looked with a new replacement Plexi.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Ok, gents, I've got a new one for ya. So a while back I shared that my JLC Sector Dial was running ridiculously fast dial up and dial down. I finally sent it in for service at the Ft Worth JLC service center. They confirmed the problem and would do a full service for free under warranty. All good. You may also recall that I'd put it on a very inexpensive Etsy strap. JLC assured me I could send it on whatever strap I liked.

















Well, it just returned today from the spa. I was happy to receive a nice service box / travel case.


















Well, at this point I'm baffled as to what may have happened. Was JLC showing their contempt for my sub-par, cheap strap? Could they not allow such heresy to continue?


























Wtf?!? There is no mention or explanation in the accompanying letter. Just a divot cut into my strap for no apparent reason. 

PS: Thank God it wasn't a Greg Stevens!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Ok, gents, I've got a new one for ya. So a while back I shared that my JLC Sector Dial was running ridiculously fast dial up and dial down. I finally sent it in for service at the Ft Worth JLC service center. They confirmed the problem and would do a full service for free under warranty. All good. You may also recall that I'd put it on a very inexpensive Etsy strap. JLC assured me I could send it on whatever strap I liked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe this happened?...

JLC Watchmarker: "let's cut a divot in this guy's cheap ass strap for no reason, that'll show him to pair our great watches with that crap"

You should complain and ask them to replace the strap. Maybe you'll get a freebie out of it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Ok, gents, I've got a new one for ya. So a while back I shared that my JLC Sector Dial was running ridiculously fast dial up and dial down. I finally sent it in for service at the Ft Worth JLC service center. They confirmed the problem and would do a full service for free under warranty. All good. You may also recall that I'd put it on a very inexpensive Etsy strap. JLC assured me I could send it on whatever strap I liked.
> 
> Well, it just returned today from the spa. I was happy to receive a nice service box / travel case.
> 
> ...


That's crazy. I'm trying to think of how they might've "accidentally" cut a notch in the strap but I can't.

_MAYBE_ when they normally service a watch with an OEM leather strap and plan to replace the strap, they cut a notch so that they can't reuse it later (or so that it can't be stolen by a repair tech). And this time, the service tech got trigger-happy -Texas, after all - and cut it without thinking too clearly.

In another thread about Rolex's stipulations for servicing, mainly that the watch can't be on an aftermarket strap, I suggested that it's to protect the manufacturer from screwing up a customer's custom strap. Guess this is a situation that would prove my theory.

Give them what-for and tell us how they respond. Terrifically uncool of them to not explain what happened nor offer an apology.

(btw... who's Greg Stevens?  )


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Ok, gents, I've got a new one for ya. So a while back I shared that my JLC Sector Dial was running ridiculously fast dial up and dial down. I finally sent it in for service at the Ft Worth JLC service center. They confirmed the problem and would do a full service for free under warranty. All good. You may also recall that I'd put it on a very inexpensive Etsy strap. JLC assured me I could send it on whatever strap I liked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


How'd you get a portrait of JLC's repair tech?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Maybe this happened?...
> 
> JLC Watchmarker: "let's cut a divot in this guy's cheap ass strap for no reason, that'll show him to pair our great watches with that crap"
> 
> You should complain and ask them to replace the strap. Maybe you'll get a freebie out of it.


I may have to, though the only straps they pair with these watches are dinky 20/16 dressy ones.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That's crazy. I'm trying to think of how they might've "accidentally" cut a notch in the strap but I can't.
> 
> _MAYBE_ when they normally service a watch with an OEM leather strap and plan to replace the strap, they cut a notch so that they can't reuse it later (or so that it can't be stolen by a repair tech). And this time, the service tech got trigger-happy -Texas, after all - and cut it without thinking too clearly.
> 
> ...


Well, that sounds plausible. And that's why I specifically asked if I should put the oem blue alligator strap back on. I was told it doesn't matter.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> This is another argument _against_ antiglare coatings.


Yes, two of my watches have scratched AR coats, and I'd rather do without. My two favorites are uncoated.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, that sounds plausible. And that's why I specifically asked if I should put the oem blue alligator strap back on. I was told it doesn't matter.


Godfrey

However, even if I'd put the oem one on, they'd be dumb to destroy it as it is completely new and unworn.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Ok, gents, I've got a new one for ya. So a while back I shared that my JLC Sector Dial was running ridiculously fast dial up and dial down. I finally sent it in for service at the Ft Worth JLC service center. They confirmed the problem and would do a full service for free under warranty. All good. You may also recall that I'd put it on a very inexpensive Etsy strap. JLC assured me I could send it on whatever strap I liked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The master watchmaker at JLC thought that strap looks better with a camel toe?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> However, even if I'd put the oem one on, they'd be dumb to destroy it as it is completely new and unworn.


Could it be that the spring bar was stuck for some reason and the watchmaker made a cut in the strap to use plyers on the spring bar? I know it's far fetched, but check the case for scratches between the lugs


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Ok, gents, I've got a new one for ya. So a while back I shared that my JLC Sector Dial was running ridiculously fast dial up and dial down. I finally sent it in for service at the Ft Worth JLC service center. They confirmed the problem and would do a full service for free under warranty. All good. You may also recall that I'd put it on a very inexpensive Etsy strap. JLC assured me I could send it on whatever strap I liked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done but would immediately remove that damaged Etsy strap and put it on an Omega. If you don't have an Omega, send it to me and I'll put it on mine! 
























That damaged Etsy is more appropriate for my Railmaster as the Greg Stevens Design Crazy Horse II strap is actually too good for this wretched beater Omega!

Levity aside, you might ask why they ruined your Etsy strap but tell them they can make it up to you by sending an OEM JLC alligator strap!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Maybe this happened?...
> 
> JLC Watchmarker: "let's cut a divot in this guy's cheap ass strap for no reason, that'll show him to pair our great watches with that crap"
> 
> You should complain and ask them to replace the strap. Maybe you'll get a freebie out of it.


Can't hurt to try.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> That's crazy. I'm trying to think of how they might've "accidentally" cut a notch in the strap but I can't.
> 
> _MAYBE_ when they normally service a watch with an OEM leather strap and plan to replace the strap, they cut a notch so that they can't reuse it later (or so that it can't be stolen by a repair tech). And this time, the service tech got trigger-happy -Texas, after all - and cut it without thinking too clearly.
> 
> ...


Greg Stevens Design makes fantastic custom straps. He's located in Utah. See my earlier post for an example. Below is another example.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, that sounds plausible. And that's why I specifically asked if I should put the oem blue alligator strap back on. I was told it doesn't matter.


Close your eyes and visualize that same notch cut into the OEM blue alligator strap.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Greg Stevens Design makes fantastic custom straps. He's located in Utah. See my earlier post for an example. Below is another example.


Think you missed his wink emoji

He's just teasing!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Close your eyes and visualize that same notch cut into the OEM blue alligator strap.


Wouldn't bother me any more. Don't like it and likely will never wear it. Like your green apple alligator!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> However, even if I'd put the oem one on, they'd be dumb to destroy it as it is completely new and unworn.


I almost always remove an OEM strap and put in the box. Go to www.panatime.com/imperial-genuine-alligator-flank/ and buy a Rios 1931 strap for $100. Get on their mailing list as they have specials from time to time. Click on their WATCH BUCKLES, then click on ARD SCREW-IN, then buy polished 20mm and 22mm buckles for your PAM574 aftermarket straps that are close to same quality as OEM Panerai buckles.

You can thank me later.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Horror story indeed. Plenty of fake watches floating around. I fear a lot of people (even members here) will be in for a rude shock when they bring their watches to RSC for a service.


I was also a bit cautious when i bought my 114060. The seller had good reputation, but still there could be chances that he could be duped too.

So once i got it, i sent it to RSC saying the watch is running at -4 sec per day ( in real it was -3 sec per day). And i got the feedback in a week from RSC saying - " We will fix it under warranty" --Sorted out and peace of mind..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Rusty427 said:


> Check this horror story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really scary mate..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Could happen if you sell your watch online to a scammer that will replace your movement with a fake and asks for a return and refund claiming that the watch wasn't working properly


Hence i always say in my sale ad "No returns accepted" . I am no expert and hence will be difficult to figure out if anything has been swapped especially the movements for the watch with a closed case back.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Greg Stevens Design makes fantastic custom straps. He's located in Utah. See my earlier post for an example. Below is another example.


I much prefer strap makers that burnish the edges instead of using edge painting...especially expensive ones.

It really brings out the leather's character. And regardless how the strap is used there's no risk of the edge paint flaking as the strap ages.

This strap maker is based in Korea and he only uses edge burnishing, really gorgeous straps if you ask me. 

He's on Etsy too btw so if anyone's interested you can check out his photos and prices here:









DuCuir | Etsy


You searched for: DuCuir! Discover the unique items that DuCuir creates. At Etsy, we pride ourselves on our global community of sellers. Each Etsy seller helps contribute to a global marketplace of creative goods. By supporting DuCuir, you’re supporting a small business, and, in turn, Etsy!




www.etsy.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not even pizza!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Nada


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> I was also a bit cautious when i bought my 114060. The seller had good reputation, but still there could be chances that he could be duped too.
> 
> So once i got it, i sent it to RSC saying the watch is running at -4 sec per day ( in real it was -3 sec per day). And i got the feedback in a week from RSC saying - " We will fix it under warranty" --Sorted out and peace of mind..


Although I bought my 116600 SD4K from a trusted seller, I had a bit of the same concern. The second year I owned my SD4K, it suddenly began to lose 30 seconds per day. When I hand carried it to Dallas RSC, I was told it had low amplitude and would need a full service that was done under the five-year warranty.

Subsequent to full service under warranty the SD4K has run +2 seconds per day, and I have the RSC paperwork that I placed in the Rolex box. Nice peace of mind, as you pointed out in your post.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Think you missed his wink emoji
> 
> He's just teasing!


Interesting discussion nonetheless.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mleok said:


> Christopher Ward C5 Malvern 595. 5.95mm thick, ETA/Peseux 7001 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this move in my Montblanc 112515 - it's brilliant!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I feel the same when I hold my baby Grey Panda
> 
> View attachment 15402195


Nice watch mate .

Thought i knew at least all your Rolex collections....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Had to dress up today, for a more formal event. This 3-hander fit the bill!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well Pongster, you would be amazed; back in the 80s, I bought a used Gold Rolex with a President bracelet with a blue dial, it was called Boy Size back then, I think it was a 34, and I noticed that the R in Rolex was lighter then the rest of the letters. Long story short, it was real gold, fake movement, fake watch. The guy that sold it to me confessed that he bought the watch in Italy and that it was made in Italy. Even back then, the watch was perfect, so imagine now with all the modern technology


Nicely done mate.  

So you were a Sherlock Holmes then...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I much prefer strap makers that burnish the edges instead of using edge painting...especially expensive ones.
> 
> It really brings out the leather's character. And regardless how the strap is used there's no risk of the edge paint flaking as the strap ages.
> 
> ...


The edge treatment is definitely something special. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> I have this move in my Montblanc 112515 - it's brilliant!


I love the Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Hand Wind, I wish I had purchased it when it was still available. The Nomos Alpha in my Nomos Tangente is derived from the Peseux 7001.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mleok said:


> I love the Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Hand Wind, I wish I had purchased it when it was still available. The Nomos Alpha in my Nomos Tangente is derived from the Peseux 7001.
> 
> View attachment 15402747


You have it, look at yourself!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, that sounds plausible. And that's why I specifically asked if I should put the oem blue alligator strap back on. I was told it doesn't matter.


It's the only excuse I can come up with speaking as an outsider.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> *This strap maker is based in Korea *and he only uses edge burnishing, really gorgeous straps if you ask me.
> 
> He's on Etsy too btw so if anyone's interested you can check out his photos and prices here:
> 
> ...


Sold!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> *Had to dress up today,...*


Well, that sucks. Our condolences.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> What about this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes have considered that many times also particularly in blue. Just nice watches imo.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bro Dog, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15402092


I prefer those 2 pandas.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> @Galaga have you checked out the Monta line? They are making great watches for the price and just released a sport/dress watch
> 
> Introducing the MONTA Noble - Our Latest Release!
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...oducing the MONTA Noble - Our Latest Release!
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Saw that but at 2k usd move on up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

any excuse to remember Bo


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Think this is a real name or they just don't know how to spell sugar? 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Chiefs to reduce capacity to 22% at Arrowhead; tickets go on sale next week


KANSAS CITY, Mo. — The Kansas City Chiefs will start the season by reducing Arrowhead Stadium’s capacity to 22% for at least the first three games. The decision is part of guidelines th…




fox4kc.com


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> Chiefs to reduce capacity to 22% at Arrowhead; tickets go on sale next week
> 
> 
> KANSAS CITY, Mo. — The Kansas City Chiefs will start the season by reducing Arrowhead Stadium’s capacity to 22% for at least the first three games. The decision is part of guidelines th…
> ...


In CA, I think the 49ers, Rams and Chargers are playing with no fans.

For the past several years, I've been trying to go to at least one 49ers home game in SF and when they play the Rams in LA. Not this year. 😭


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

We live about 2 miles from Arrowhead. It's been weird not seeing the baseball traffic to Royals games (their stadium is next door to Arrowhead).


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Any metal fans in here?

I can't get Inter Arma's cover of Neil Young's "Southern Man" out of my mind. This is an absolutely devastating, crushing cover. Man alive. They somehow keep components of the original (mainly left in the guitar solos and the general way the lyrics flow) while just deconstructing it into an absolutely crushing metal track.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Think this is a *real name or they just don't know how to spell* sugar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The answer is "Yes."


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> any excuse to remember Bo
> View attachment 15402829


No excuse required mate.. He's always remembered .


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I really thought it was plexi and I think it sounds like it when I tap on it, but now I'm starting to wonder. It's a cheap Timex Indiglo. Could it possibly be glass?


I was wondering if it was mineral crystal as plexiglass is pretty easy to polish scratches out of, even deeper ones soften out quickly.

If the crystal is flat you could lap it on a flat surface using figure of 8 motion. (Stops swirls marks as 8 cuts from every angle)

I have seen mineral crystal polished with diamond paste and wet and dry on the YouTube, though that's a whole lot of a new level of commitment.

I have learned over the years that just leaving it alone often is the best option.

Good luck kiwi.

Edit: NRA 
PF detailed it better than I did.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Between 3&4 middle of dial. Semi non issue most of the time. Probably won't replace the crystal till it's time for a service also. Unless it really starts getting under my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! Looks good on you.
Sometimes the fix is worst.
As you get older and your eyes deteriorate those little things pale into insignificance


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Insult to injury. In addition to the strap debacle, I just put my JLC on the timegrapher and it's not looking good.
Dial up - what's with all those artifacts?








12 up








Crown up








12 down








Crown down








Dial down








Hey at least the beat error looks good! (Rolls eyes)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> No excuse required mate.. He's always remembered .


Well in that case... Our first meeting... He was 5 weeks I was 55 years.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@kiwi71 Your suffering makes me want to look at Longines instead.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Well in that case... Our first meeting... He was 5 weeks I was 55 years.
> View attachment 15403099


We love us some Bo!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Have been careful but managed to get some poison ivy... the more you get the easier it is to get it seems.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Well in that case... Our first meeting... He was 5 weeks I was 55 years.
> View attachment 15403099


Easiest Big Like ever!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Have been careful but managed to get some poison ivy... the more you get the easier it is to get it seems.











If you were next door I'd hand this to you.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Couple of guys on the Rolex/Tudor Forum opening up one stupid thread after another.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> @kiwi71 Your suffering makes me want to look at Longines instead.


I love the watch, but really disappointed in JLC's service.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Have been careful but managed to get some poison ivy... the more you get the easier it is to get it seems.


When I was a kid I got stung badly, the farmer we were with went to a plant nearby and broke it up and gave it to me to rub on the sting, pretty quickly it pain was gone. He told me they always grow together. Now I don't know what the plant was but I have had success over the years. The cure plant does look like the one mentioned in this article.
Wives tale!?








Jewelweed: a natural remedy for poison ivy, stinging nettles - Outdoornews


The ability to recognize "touch-me-not" and use its medicinal powers could help rescue a late summer or early fall fishing or hunting trip.




www.outdoornews.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If you were next door I'd hand this to you.


active ingredient? will check what I have course as you know it takes time

My last episode... Matured when in caymans


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> If you were next door I'd hand this to you.


Make sure & massage the tube.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Insult to injury. In addition to the strap debacle, I just put my JLC on the timegrapher and it's not looking good.
> Dial up - what's with all those artifacts?
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, those scattered ones doesn't looks good.

I had a similar experience with fortis once and finally couldn't rectify, but mine was out of warranty though. My local watch maker could not figure out the problem


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, those scattered ones doesn't looks good.
> 
> I had a similar experience with fortis once and finally couldn't rectify, but mine was out of warranty though. My local watch maker could not figure out the problem


So you switched to Rolex?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Couple of guys on the Rolex/Tudor Forum opening up one stupid thread after another.


Greetings


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> So you switched to Rolex?


Ha ha LOL.....

Not really mate, it took more than a year to buy a Rolex for me after that incident.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Insult to injury. In addition to the strap debacle, I just put my JLC on the timegrapher and it's not looking good.
> Dial up - what's with all those artifacts?
> 
> 
> ...


First pic maybe it was as soon as you cranked it and put it on the time grapher when it hasn't time to "settle" . I would wind it a good bit then repeat face up


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> active ingredient? will check what I have course as you know it takes time
> 
> My last episode... Matured when in caymans
> View attachment 15403130


Oy...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Greetings


G'day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> G'day.


1st Time?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 1st Time?


Oh... that's *Savage*....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh... that's *Savage*....


Pappy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Pappy


You won. You got the last word in. 😁


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> First pic maybe it was as soon as you cranked it and put it on the time grapher when it hasn't time to "settle" . I would wind it a good bit then repeat face up


Unfortunately, that pic was the 2nd time through cycling through the positions. I also wound it up well and rechecked and it was pretty much the same.

Will they ever just replace the whole movement if they just can't figure it out and it's still under warranty?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Insult to injury. In addition to the strap debacle, I just put my JLC on the timegrapher and it's not looking good.
> Dial up - what's with all those artifacts?
> 
> 
> ...


If you have an iPhone, download the Lepsi app and check to see if it's magnetized. Otherwise set it to the atomic clock and wear it on the wrist and at night place it in the crown down position to see what it does I've a 24-hour period of time. If the problem persists contact JLC service center to let them know what's going on with the watch and you're not happy. I feel your pain.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You won. You got the last word in. 😁


Godfrey.

Time to go cook that *Other t-bone*.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Greetings


And savage person


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Time to go cook that *Other t-bone*.
> 
> View attachment 15403167


winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> First pic maybe it was as soon as you cranked it and put it on the time grapher when it hasn't time to "settle" . I would wind it a good bit then repeat face up


#nra and good point.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If you have an iPhone, download the Lepsi app and check to see if it's magnetized. Otherwise set it to the atomic clock and wear it on the wrist and at night place it in the crown down position to see what it does I've a 24-hour period of time. If the problem persists contact JLC service center to let them know what's going on with the watch and you're not happy. I feel your pain.


Not sure if I did the Lepsi thing right but it's saying no magnetism.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Unfortunately, that pic was the 2nd time through cycling through the positions. I also wound it up well and rechecked and it was pretty much the same.
> 
> Will they ever just replace the whole movement if they just can't figure it out and it's still under warranty?


Well if it is a lemon...also if it were magnetized then it would be screwed up in all kinds of positions so suspect it is just poorly adjusted . Strange when face up because usually it is the easiest to adjust. Could be a jewel issue or a pivot issue essentially acting up only when face up . I am sure it is fixable .


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Well if it is a lemon...also if it were magnetized then it would be screwed up in all kinds of positions so suspect it is just poorly adjusted . Strange when face up because usually it is the easiest to adjust. Could be a jewel issue or a pivot issue essentially acting up only when face up . I am sure it is fixable .


Well the reason I sent it in in the first place was that it was running around +400 dial up and dial down only. Every other position it was nicely within COSC. Better than those other positions are now.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Which model number?


The black one, it's taking the loooong route from japan. stuck in customs for the past week


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Well the reason I sent it in in the first place was that it was running around +400 dial up and dial down only. Every other position it was nicely within COSC. Better than those other positions are now.


So it got better then


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Have been careful but managed to get some poison ivy... the more you get the easier it is to get it seems.


Yeah, it's nasty. I always have an eye out for it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Couple of guys on the Rolex/Tudor Forum opening up one stupid thread after another.


It looks like a race to sell their fakes. I'm suspicious because they started up on the same day.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I love the watch, but really disappointed in JLC's service.


You're not the first to say that. I might be wearing a JLC now if I hadn't read too many service threads in the JLC forum.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, let's tag all the people who know and love who aren't posting these days and give them all a big bear hug for a Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wakes up*

huh, did I miss anything?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> *wakes up*
> 
> huh, did I miss anything?


more interested in your story....where u been?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> *wakes up*
> 
> huh, did I miss anything?


Like 2,000+ posts? 😁


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> more interested in your story....where u been?


A good story is nice but I am just glad his back.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It looks like a race to sell their fakes. I'm suspicious because they started up on the same day.


Rest assured. We'll be looking out for them.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gentlemen

I sold the Citizen. 

And it got me thinking I've sold a few watches on here and all up it is easily over US$3k. I'm not buying cheap watches anymore. Probably lost at least $1k in the process.

Of all my pieces the awesome foursome are the only watches that have appreciated or held their price.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> more interested in your story....where u been?


Nowhere interesting.... got caught up in some Netflix stuff and just took a bit of time off for a change of pace. Busy at work as well, but that's no excuse.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like 2,000+ posts? 😁


lol, I just checked.... more like 6000+ ... less than 3 weeks. 😳


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I sold the Citizen.
> 
> ...


Good plan. So what will you spend that $3000 on? Get something better than that Hammy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I sold the Citizen.
> 
> ...


Good advice G


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Good plan. So what will you spend that $3000 on? Get something better than that Hammy.


Funny that you should ask. I really wouldn't mind an Aqua Terra to be honest. Just need to choose the dial colour. It's between the blue and white.

I'm not sold on the hands though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Nowhere interesting.... got caught up in some Netflix stuff and just took a bit of time off for a change of pace. Busy at work as well, but that's no excuse.


Good to hear you are fine. But yeah, that is no excuse.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> lol, I just checked.... more like 6000+ ... less than 3 weeks.


That will be your homework. Get to it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Funny that you should ask. I really wouldn't mind an Aqua Terra to be honest. Just need to choose the dial colour. It's between the blue and white.
> 
> I'm not sold on the hands though.


Not a bad plan. White would be my vote. Lightens up your collection a bit.

You off the Speedy now?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Funny that you should ask. I really wouldn't mind an Aqua Terra to be honest. Just need to choose the dial colour. It's between the blue and white.
> 
> I'm not sold on the hands though.


The old 8500 blue is one of my "it got away" watches. dumb.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Not a bad plan. White would be my vote. Lightens up your collection a bit.
> 
> You off the Speedy now?


I had a bad experience last week where I was going to pull the trigger on one and realised the idiot dealer was showing me a Speedmaster reduced.

Thought it looked a bit small. 

Then he put the price up on the one that was on his website (2019 hesalite Speedie) by $300 even though we agreed on the price over the phone.

Then I realised that I need another black dial like another dog.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I had a bad experience last week where I was going to pull the trigger on one and realised the idiot dealer was showing me a Speedmaster reduced.
> 
> Thought it looked a bit small.
> 
> ...


Ah. Bad luck. Bad dealer.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Nowhere interesting.... got caught up in some Netflix stuff and just took a bit of time off for a change of pace. Busy at work as well, but that's no excuse.


Nothing wrong with any of that. Ignore the phone for a while. Decompress and reset. Glad to hear from you though bro.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> lol, I just checked.... more like 6000+ ... less than 3 weeks. 😳


That much huh? I am sorry. 😁 
.
.
.
.
. like not sorry.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah. Bad luck. Bad dealer.


d*bag dealer. Pfft. Not going there either. Anyone who mistreats a brother of OoO is declared as an enemy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I sold the Citizen.
> 
> ...


Congrats. I thought you might even have to give it away to celebrate 10,000 posts. Funny you said that because I think I am happy with what I have and no longer hanker to buy another Rolex just to complete the collection. I have been turned off by the waste of time chasing my own tail - that's what dog's too anyway - but yeah, had enough of it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats. I thought you might even have to give it away to celebrate 10,000 posts. Funny you said that because I think I am happy with what I have and no longer hanker to buy another Rolex just to complete the collection. I have been turned off by the waste of time chasing my own tail - that's what dog's too anyway - but yeah, had enough of it.


Bo never caught his... Get it?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> d*bag dealer. Pfft. Not going there either. Anyone who mistreats a brother of OoO is declared as an enemy.


Negotiated it for $5500 over the phone. Then he showed me the reduced and later the real Moonwatch. Then tried to tell me I didn't need any new links. It was literally cutting off my circulation. He didn't offer spare links until I asked and then wanted $5800 and denied we spoke on the phone and agreed to $5500.

Never again.









Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch 42MM Manual Winding Plexiglass - 311.30.42.30.01.005 'B&P 2019' – Luxuria Watches






luxuriawatches.com.au


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Funny that you should ask. I really wouldn't mind an Aqua Terra to be honest. Just need to choose the dial colour. It's between the blue and white.
> 
> I'm not sold on the hands though.


Blue get my vote mate


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Negotiated it for $5500 over the phone. Then he showed me the reduced and later the real Moonwatch. Then tried to tell me I didn't need any new links. It was literally cutting off my circulation. He didn't offer spare links until I asked and then wanted $5800 and denied we spoke on the phone and agreed to $5500.
> 
> Never again.
> 
> ...


But even $ 5,500 is not a bargain.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> But even $ 5,500 is not a bargain.


That's AUD. But I agree it's not a great deal.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Galaga said:


> That's AUD. But I agree it's not a great deal.


It changes things.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

These are actually very nice.

Thanks RJ!! 

Blue or white ?

"Hands On With The All New Monta Noble" via @watchville Hands On With The All New Monta Noble - Worn & Wound


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Insult to injury. In addition to the strap debacle, I just put my JLC on the timegrapher and it's not looking good.
> Dial up - what's with all those artifacts?
> 
> 
> ...


Dang that dial up reading sure looks bad, and tbh the others look decent but far from great.

Here's what my Tudor 79270 is looking today, dial up. Still need to observe it for at least another week in actual wearing but it would seem I dodged a bullet with movement service after dropping it on the marble floor.

*I don't own a timegrapher so instead I use an app called "Clock Tuner"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Ok, gents, I've got a new one for ya. So a while back I shared that my JLC Sector Dial was running ridiculously fast dial up and dial down. I finally sent it in for service at the Ft Worth JLC service center. They confirmed the problem and would do a full service for free under warranty. All good. You may also recall that I'd put it on a very inexpensive Etsy strap. JLC assured me I could send it on whatever strap I liked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing strange at all.

It's called tagging, like clipping a portion of an animals ear for future identification. The watchmaker is probably a cowboy and hobby watchmaker.

Maybe send it in next time with the same strap and see if they do the other side at no additional cost 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Think this is a real name or they just don't know how to spell sugar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or they don't know how to spell sucker

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Marendra said:


> Nowhere interesting.... got caught up in some Netflix stuff and just took a bit of time off for a change of pace. Busy at work as well, but that's no excuse.


Good to hear back from you...

As other bro's said-- no excuse mate.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Chiefs to reduce capacity to 22% at Arrowhead; tickets go on sale next week
> 
> 
> KANSAS CITY, Mo. — The Kansas City Chiefs will start the season by reducing Arrowhead Stadium’s capacity to 22% for at least the first three games. The decision is part of guidelines th…
> ...


Link doesn't work in Europe. But GamePass paid for the year just waiting ...

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Trying this out tonight, gentlemen. Classic, but arguably basic, Speyside. Good price at the local grocery store when I was picking up beer and claws for a small socially-distant pool bbq










Sadly, I haven't even had a drip, but I guess I was intoxicated enough to throw on an Omega with "007" on the bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Any metal fans in here?
> 
> I can't get Inter Arma's cover of Neil Young's "Southern Man" out of my mind. This is an absolutely devastating, crushing cover. Man alive. They somehow keep components of the original (mainly left in the guitar solos and the general way the lyrics flow) while just deconstructing it into an absolutely crushing metal track.


Sorry can't like this. Had to stop listening after about 40s.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Insult to injury. In addition to the strap debacle, I just put my JLC on the timegrapher and it's not looking good.
> Dial up - what's with all those artifacts?
> 
> 
> ...


When your friends ask why your left arm is limp and hanging by your side just tell them partial JLC paralysis.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well in that case... Our first meeting... He was 5 weeks I was 55 years.
> View attachment 15403099


Thanks for posting.

I've often wonder if dog owners change over time to look more like their dogs.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> These are actually very nice.
> 
> Thanks RJ!!
> 
> ...


Tough to decide between blue and white. I'd go white but that's because I feel too old to wear a blue watch. Just me.

Monta has gotten excellent reviews. Someday he's gonna have to raise his prices to match his quality.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Funny that you should ask. I really wouldn't mind an Aqua Terra to be honest. Just need to choose the dial colour. It's between the blue and white.
> 
> I'm not sold on the hands though.


I actually like the Aqua Terra a lot. I would probably go for the white, since I don't have a white dial watch, but Omega does blue really well, so I don't think you can go wrong either way!

Of the whites, I like the new one with the white dial, black-outlined hands and markers, and orange second hand!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Just saying as long as I don’t lose 10minutes a day with a watch, I’m good. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

What do you know, Chinese characters are displayed properly too


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, let's tag all the people who know and love who aren't posting these days and give them all a big bear hug for a Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15403499


Yo bro Snags! How you been? Still daredevil rescuing?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Yo bro Snags! How you been? Still daredevil rescuing?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Still busy fighting the evil 'rona, though things are slowly getting back to normal, kinda.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Still busy fighting the evil 'rona, though things are slowly getting back to normal, kinda.


You got the Rona?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> You got the Rona?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah, fighting it in my capacity as Healthcare Professional /Angel of Mercy/SAR Love-God ?

Edit - I think the 'rona would reject me anyway!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nah, fighting it in my capacity as Healthcare Professional /Angel of Mercy/SAR Love-God
> 
> Edit - I think the 'rona would reject me anyway!


Good to hear man. Keep up the good work. It might have rejected me also. I'm just waiting to catch it. Kids all back to school knowing none of them are being safe. Wife working in a hospital. Somebody's bound to bring that sucker home to get me.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Good to hear man. Keep up the good work. It might have rejected me also. I'm just waiting to catch it. Kids all back to school knowing none of them are being safe. Wife working in a hospital. Somebody's bound to bring that sucker home to get me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If you get it you'll kick its ass fo' sho'.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Negotiated it for $5500 over the phone. Then he showed me the reduced and later the real Moonwatch. Then tried to tell me I didn't need any new links. It was literally cutting off my circulation. He didn't offer spare links until I asked and then wanted $5800 and denied we spoke on the phone and agreed to $5500.
> 
> Never again.
> 
> ...


Dodgy dealer. Yeah, he probably thought you sounded quite keen so he was going to take you for a ride. Avoid.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15403499


Welcome back Bro Snag. Good to see you're keeping well mate.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Can you imagine the horror when they call you and inform that the watch case, dial, everything is authentic but the entire movement is a fake?
> 
> Best is to stick with reputable sellers and better yet, ADs.


i dont get why a scammer would use an original case, dial and bracelet albeit a fake movement. If i were the scammer, everything would be fake.

and the other scam of buying a watch taking the original movement and replacing it with a fake one. what will one do with a genuine movement without a case? Source a genuine case or replica case elsewhere?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> i dont get why a scammer would use an original case, dial and bracelet albeit a fake movement. If i were the scammer, everything would be fake.
> 
> and the other scam of buying a watch taking the original movement and replacing it with a fake one. what will one do with a genuine movement without a case? Source a genuine case or replica case elsewhere?


Let's put it this way, a genuine case/with full box/papers will lower the guard of buyers, and a genuine case with matching serial on warranty card with original sales receipt achieves just that. How many buyers actually open the caseback to check movement authenticity? Especially when it's a "full set"?

And a genuine movement without a case demands a good sum on the market. Whether they are being used as replacement parts, or add a fake case/parts to create a franken... that's anyone's guess.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I sold the Citizen.
> 
> ...


That's my story as well . Over the years have lost on pieces that were non conventional so I am done w that at any price. Going to actually consolidate the collection to about 5-6. when you see what you can get for your money for the price we pay for a Omega Rolex Tudor whatever then it makes me think twice about adding anything . My brand spanking new very good quality (not top of the top but getting there) HiFi system (amp + speakers) was the price of a decent Tissot ...in my book it puts things in perspective ..,doesn't it . Now I know what's the fun in that. Well, when you can buy a small car for the price of a watch then we crossed the line imho.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nah, fighting it in my capacity as Healthcare Professional /Angel of Mercy/SAR Love-God
> 
> Edit - I think the 'rona would reject me anyway!


Yes the famous SAR love-God low key moniker


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I don't know if it was already ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> The old 8500 blue is one of my "it got away" watches. dumb.


I know where you can get one, wink, wink...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Then I realised that I need another black dial like another dog.


How's Marla (not sure of name...) doing these days?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Bo never caught his... Get it?
> View attachment 15403425


He was such a great-looking dog!

Too bad I couldn't ever visit with him...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Negotiated it for $5500 over the phone. Then he showed me the reduced and later the real Moonwatch. Then tried to tell me I didn't need any new links. It was literally cutting off my circulation. He didn't offer spare links until I asked and then wanted $5800 and denied we spoke on the phone and agreed to $5500.
> 
> Never again.
> 
> ...


What a dbag.

Wait, did someone say that already? ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15403499


Hey, Snags is back! Long time, dude. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Blue skies with fluffy clouds today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Well, when you can buy a small car for the price of a watch then we crossed the line imho.


Yeahbut-yeahbut-yeahbut- when you buy the car it depreciates and in fifteen years it'll start to be worn out unless you keep throwing money into it just to keep it roadworthy and even then you'll never ever make your money back on it and modern cars these days whoo boy they fall apart before you can even consider bequeathing them to your grandkids but if you get a nice watch you can hold onto it and even if it doesn't gain monetary value it'll still work hopefully and then your descendants can decide what to do with it when they find it in your bedroom after you pass away


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Well, when you can buy a small car for the price of a watch then we crossed the line imho.


Or when you can buy a Porsche for the price of a Daytona.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

With working at home fortunately we have Speedy Tuesday to remind us of where we are in the work week, only topped by Seiko Saturday 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Blue skies with fluffy clouds today.
> 
> View attachment 15403811


cute little reptile


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeahbut-yeahbut-yeahbut- when you buy the car it depreciates and in fifteen years it'll start to be worn out unless you keep throwing money into it just to keep it roadworthy and even then you'll never ever make your money back on it and modern cars these days whoo boy they fall apart before you can even consider bequeathing them to your grandkids but if you get a nice watch you can hold onto it and even if it doesn't gain monetary value it'll still work hopefully and then your descendants can decide what to do with it *when they find it in your bedroom after you pass away*


That assumes they know what it is when they find it... 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nothing strange at all.
> 
> It's called tagging, like clipping a portion of an animals ear for future identification. The watchmaker is probably a cowboy and hobby watchmaker.
> 
> ...


It is going back to them very soon. I sent an email yesterday and called this morning. Sent me a return label and another service form.

They said they would have to see the watch again to "investigate", that they take photos of all watches coming in as they receive them and they would compare them to the current state of the strap. A little insulting actually.

If I didn't want to send it back anyway because of the movement issues, I wouldn't have wanted to send it all the way back just so they could look at the strap they damaged. If it was running really well right now, I would've told them to p*ss off.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> You're not the first to say that. I might be wearing a JLC now if I hadn't read too many service threads in the JLC forum.


That's a valid point that makes me pause before spending several thousand dollars on any watch other than Rolex.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Blue skies with fluffy clouds today.
> 
> View attachment 15403811


I am very much YES.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> That's a valid point that makes me pause before spending several thousand dollars on any watch other than Rolex.


You don't mean to say that only Rolex services their watches well?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Marendra said:


> *wakes up*
> 
> huh, did I miss anything?


Usual stuff. I urged Kiwi71 to buy a PAM574 which he did; then I bought a PAM574 same week. Kiwi71 just had his extremely nice JLC return from service that was running fast in the dial up position and is unhappy. Don't blame him.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Well, when you can buy a small car for the price of a watch then we crossed the line imho


 In Singapore, the equation is very different. You pay the price of a platinum ALS datograph + pm daytona for a brand new Japanese car, and 10 years later scrape off or sell off at the price of a Seamaster 😥
I'd rather buy that datograph or daytona.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Funny that you should ask. I really wouldn't mind an Aqua Terra to be honest. Just need to choose the dial colour. It's between the blue and white.
> 
> I'm not sold on the hands though.


Buy an OP39 with white dial. If you get bored with it you won't lose money like you will if you had bought an AT.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> The old 8500 blue is one of my "it got away" watches. dumb.


Thus far my only "it got away" watches have been my Rolex 14060M in pristine condition and the SeaDweller 2000 for which I paid $700 in 1981.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> That's AUD. But I agree it's not a great deal.


A bad dealer is a bad dealer regardless of price.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> That's my story as well . Over the years have lost on pieces that were non conventional so I am done w that at any price. Going to actually consolidate the collection to about 5-6. when you see what you can get for your money for the price we pay for a Omega Rolex Tudor whatever then it makes me think twice about adding anything . My brand spanking new very good quality (not top of the top but getting there) HiFi system (amp + speakers) was the price of a decent Tissot ...in my book it puts things in perspective ..,doesn't it . Now I know what's the fun in that. Well, when you can buy a small car for the price of a watch then we crossed the line imho.


If nothing else, this watch thing has definitely skewed my own perspective on money and not in a good way that I'm proud to admit. ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Or when you can buy a Porsche for the price of a Daytona.


I'd definitely rather have the Porsche. Might even be able to keep that one running for as long as I can still drive.

I'm also increasingly of the opinion that a sporty car needs to be a convertible. Track cars and race cars, give me a roof so I won't die; but for tooling around on a nice Saturday morning, I want a convertible this time. Opening all my Honda's windows and sunroof only goes so far.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> It is going back to them very soon. I sent an email yesterday and called this morning. Sent me a return label and another service form.
> 
> They said they would have to see the watch again to "investigate", that they take photos of all watches coming in as they receive them and they would compare them to the current state of the strap. A little insulting actually.
> 
> If I didn't want to send it back anyway because of the movement issues, I wouldn't have wanted to send it all the way back just so they could look at the strap they damaged. If it was running really well right now, I would've told them to p*ss off.


I'd have sent it back as well. Really strange the dial up reading. If under factory warranty might even be sent back to Switzerland for a new movement.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> You don't mean to say that only Rolex services their watches well?


Any service issues for me are easily handled as I can jump on the DART light rail to Victory Station in Dallas and walk 10 minutes to the Rolex building and hand my Rolex to the friendly attendant at the RSC.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Any metal fans in here?
> 
> I can't get Inter Arma's cover of Neil Young's "Southern Man" out of my mind. This is an absolutely devastating, crushing cover. Man alive. They somehow keep components of the original (mainly left in the guitar solos and the general way the lyrics flow) while just deconstructing it into an absolutely crushing metal track.


I wouldn't recognize a Neil Young song from a hole in the ground, so I dunno what to think about the quality of the cover.

I've also listened to less metal since I've been driving less and don't have a loud car system anymore. It's just not the same as ambient music - it needs to have a physically visceral punch for me to enjoy it, so it has to be LOUD. Probably the last stuff I listened to was Rob Zombie and Metallica.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

r/ShowerThoughts --

Is it possible to ever hear a quartz crystal vibrate? They're tuned to run at a mere 32 KHz in a watch, which is not only within the hearing range of many household pets, but could be recorded and slowed to be played back in human hearing range.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Each of my OoO Brothers will need a little culture.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Each of my OoO Brothers will need a little culture.


Some artists are better enjoyed live


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> cute little reptile


If you see something little, you're looking at the wrong thing...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Each of my OoO Brothers will need a little culture.


This looks very uncomfortable...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

"The Boss" gave consent on my purchase of the "smiling alien watch."

And now I'm probably going to pass on it. Lol. 

I'm reminded of another ancient OoO injunction:

"If it's not a HECK YES...its a no."


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Batman returns.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Or when you can buy a Porsche for the price of a Daytona.


It puts things in perspective


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> It puts things in perspective


"Perspective?? We don't need no steenkin' perspective!"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday, all!

Here's a nice rubber band










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's yer perspective right here.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's yer perspective right here.
> 
> View attachment 15404277


I like slightly smaller perspectives, but I would not despise this one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Batman returns.


The only 40mm Rolex I would buy. Maybe one day I may walk up on one in an AD. Or the gray bubble pops. Hey I can dream. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Each of my OoO Brothers will need a little culture.


Reminds me of a vid of Veronika Zemanova. Except that Ms. Zemanova couldn't play with a shyt.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> The only 40mm Rolex I would buy. Maybe one day I may walk up on one in an AD. Or the gray bubble pops. Hey I can dream. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You're right Bro. Sub no date bored me after a week, and when I go back to Batman, I have a banana on my face every time. Don't hesitate, just hunt him!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I've often wonder if dog owners change over time to look more like their dogs.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I suspect somehow they pick ones that look like themselves.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know where you can get one, wink, wink...


Post a pic... Was the best imo.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> He was such a great-looking dog!
> 
> Too bad I couldn't ever visit with him...


No one could...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> You're right Bro. Sub no date bored me after a week, and when I go back to Batman, I have a banana on my face every time. Don't hesitate, just hunt him!


Didn't you just get that one?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Usual stuff. I urged Kiwi71 to buy a PAM574 which he did; then I bought a PAM574 same week. Kiwi71 just had his extremely nice JLC return from service that was running fast in the dial up position and is unhappy. Don't blame him.


Probably biggest news was Bro Al.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Buy an OP39 with white dial. If you get bored with it you won't lose money like you will if you had bought an AT.


Definitely a true statement unless 39 too small.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> If nothing else, this watch thing has definitely skewed my own perspective on money and not in a good way that I'm proud to admit. 😕


For sure... Finally got around to birthday shopping. Just kept piling stuff up.. Clerk looked at me like wtf.. Finally rang it up.. Less than a Tudor.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't you just get that one?


Are you asking for Sub no date? Yes, I've had it for a week and it's already in the box ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Are you asking for Sub no date? Yes, I've had it for a week and it's already in the box ...


Yes... Wore it on vacation and got bored? Sorry to hear.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Are you asking for Sub no date? Yes, I've had it for a week and it's already in the box ...


Whoa...

Trade you my SKX009 straight up for the Sub.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Yes... Wore it on vacation and got bored? Sorry to hear.


It was a great watch on vacation. I didn't look at the date because I didn't have to. It has great regulations for the hand that swells in the heat. But my vacation is over ...

Unfortunately, I returned to work, and here I need the date on my watch. I stayed with Sub for two days, but from tomorrow I am returning to Batman, with whom I can work calmly and plan a schedule for my employees and partners - there is a date window.

Batman is a bit of a chameleon, it looks different from each side, and therefore I cannot get bored. Sub no date is a captain in a field uniform. He looks like any other soldier from the outside. And my Sub is undated, the holidays are over ... It's hard to travel without a date at work.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Whoa...
> 
> Trade you my SKX009 straight up for the Sub.


Who pays for the shipment?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Who pays for the shipment?


Fawk, I don't think anything's getting shipped outta here...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Unfortunately, I returned to work, and here I need the date on my watch. I stayed with Sub for two days, but from tomorrow I am returning to Batman, with whom I can work calmly and plan a schedule for my employees and partners - there is a date window.


And this right here ^^^ is why I still want a date window on anything besides a dressy or vacation-y watch. I could imagine a ND Sub for vacation just like you said, but man, that's a lot of money to spend on a watch when I don't think I'll be traveling anywhere this year (and I'm not expecting to while away a Saturday in the shops in Georgetown, either).


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Who pays for the shipment?


If you take that deal I'LL pay the shipping for you!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This looks very uncomfortable...
> 
> View attachment 15404145


Mrs Mav wants her shoes.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

ithardin said:


> If you take that deal I'LL pay the shipment for you!


And this SKX009 is a Vacheron? I am asking because I do not know other watches like Rolex.  

I've already been through Seiko, and I don't like this brand. I like only the Grand Seiko in the SGBA211G version.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Post a pic... Was the best imo.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I suspect somehow they pick ones that look like themselves.


true dat...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15404423


Did you have to sweeten the deal with the shirt off your back 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jorgenl said:


> true dat...
> View attachment 15404448
> 
> View attachment 15404449


In this breed, everything went to the head.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's yer perspective right here.
> 
> View attachment 15404277


Hey!... why do you have a picture of Sporty's girlfriend?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> true dat...
> View attachment 15404448
> 
> View attachment 15404449


That face 😍


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And here is an offer for those who care about their watches.








THE COLLECTION


INVISI-SHIELD Watch Protection Film




invisishieldlab.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just bought my first pair of blue suede shoes.

To go with my current fave song:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey!... why do you have a picture of Sporty's girlfriend?


She had enough of his absence...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Probably biggest news was Bro Al.


My bad and should have mentioned Big Al's PAM572 as well. Also BSF bought a couple of nice DJ's.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Are you asking for Sub no date? Yes, I've had it for a week and it's already in the box ...


???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Whoa...
> 
> Trade you my SKX009 straight up for the Sub.


And I'll raise you a SPB087.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> ???


Everything's fine with him. He lies and rests, at work a watch without a date is like me without a hand.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> And I'll raise you a SPB087.


And everyone will be pleased.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> It was a great watch on vacation. I didn't look at the date because I didn't have to. It has great regulations for the hand that swells in the heat. But my vacation is over ...
> 
> Unfortunately, I returned to work, and here I need the date on my watch. I stayed with Sub for two days, but from tomorrow I am returning to Batman, with whom I can work calmly and plan a schedule for my employees and partners - there is a date window.
> 
> Batman is a bit of a chameleon, it looks different from each side, and therefore I cannot get bored. Sub no date is a captain in a field uniform. He looks like any other soldier from the outside. And my Sub is undated, the holidays are over ... It's hard to travel without a date at work.


#neverreadahead. Fortunately I don't need a date function, much less a GMT and especially not a moonphase. Easier to rotate no date watchers.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> #neverreadahead. Fortunately I don't need a date function, much less a GMT and especially not a moonphase. Easier to rotate no date watchers in rotation.


You must be a very happy person.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> You must be a very happy person.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> My bad and should have mentioned Big Al's PAM572 as well. Also BSF bought a couple of nice DJ's.


Ahem...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I was feeling a bit snarky today so I posted this reply.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> And I'll raise you a SPB087.


Dang it. I fold.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> And I'll raise you a SPB087.


I'll STILL pay for shipping (but I get to borrow the sub the week of my birthday)!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just bought my first pair of blue suede shoes.
> 
> To go with my current fave song:













OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> I'll STILL pay for shipping (but I get to borrow the sub the week of my birthday)!


You're on. And I'll pay shipping.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Just bought my first pair of blue suede shoes.
> 
> To go with my current fave song:


Speaking of blue suede shoes and Memphis, did you know that Carl Perkins is the one who wrote and sang the song first?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yep our very own Sappie is THE man.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Fat shaming is not acceptable anywhere, I see.

Restaurant chain in China apologizes for weighing diners to determine how much food they should eat


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of blue suede shoes and Memphis, did you know that Carl Perkins is the one who wrote and sang the song first?


Yep I knew that although Elvis is the one who memorialized the song. First record I bought as a kid was Heartbreak Hotel, IMO his greatest song ever.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> You're on. And I'll pay shipping.


You, sir...are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Just bought my first pair of blue suede shoes.
> 
> To go with my current fave song:











I just got these Ecco ST1s. Most comfortable dress shoe I've ever owned.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of blue suede shoes and Memphis, did you know that Carl Perkins is the one who wrote and sang the song first?


A very different song!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Fat shaming is not acceptable anywhere, I see.
> 
> Restaurant chain in China apologizes for weighing diners to determine how much food they should eat


That is hilarious!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> That is hilarious!


That is pretty funny!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Fawk, I don't think anything's getting shipped outta here...


Serious? Everything around here works normal...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15404423


Yeah that's a winner... What's it worth these days?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> And here is an offer for those who care about their watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I don't care about them.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Does one of the brothers have this watch?









Review: Grand Seiko Elegance GMT Ref. SBGM221 - Worn & Wound


Grand Seiko is a true independent manufacture without an obfuscated history. The line was founded in 1960, and it was the start of Seiko’s efforts to produce high-end watches that could compete against those of the Swiss. In 1962, legendary Seiko designer Taro Tanaka developed a series of rules...




wornandwound.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's yer perspective right here.
> 
> View attachment 15404277


That's Sporty's favourite girl. She accompanies him on his business trips!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I like slightly smaller perspectives, but I would not despise this one.


Did you say smaller?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> The only 40mm Rolex I would buy. Maybe one day I may walk up on one in an AD. Or the gray bubble pops. Hey I can dream. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


At least there's hope.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Does one of the brothers have this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro Mary has it or something very similar. I actually really like that watch!!!

I would get it over a JLC I think.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Bro Mary has it or something very similar. I actually really like that watch!!!


I do too. I'm going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> true dat...
> View attachment 15404448
> 
> View attachment 15404449


So cuuuute


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey!... why do you have a picture of Sporty's girlfriend?


Never read ahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just bought my first pair of blue suede shoes.
> 
> To go with my current fave song:


Nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> #neverreadahead. Fortunately I don't need a date function, much less a GMT and especially not a moonphase. Easier to rotate no date watchers.


I never had a need for date function on watches. I guess it depends on what people are used to.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Fat shaming is not acceptable anywhere, I see.
> 
> Restaurant chain in China apologizes for weighing diners to determine how much food they should eat


How dare they do that? LOL


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15404598
> 
> I just got these Ecco ST1s. Most comfortable dress shoe I've ever owned.


I still have these that I love. Been a long time since I've worn them or any dress shoes.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I still have these that I love. Been a long time since I've worn them or any dress shoes.
> View attachment 15404697


Those are very sharp.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

No date, no second hand, simplicity perfected ....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah that's a winner... What's it worth these days?


At least a big fat NY steak...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> At least a big fat NY steak...
> 
> View attachment 15404793


Next time I'm there... You are on.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> You, sir...are a gentleman and a scholar.


That's me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Jman, you see this?



Betterthere said:


> Next time I'm there... You are on.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> No date, no second hand, simplicity perfected ....
> 
> View attachment 15404786


Agreed. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> At least a big fat NY steak...
> 
> View attachment 15404793


My god that's my kind of p0rn.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> No date, no second hand, simplicity perfected ....
> 
> View attachment 15404786


No argument here.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I just ordered some leather working supplies. I just need material and glue now. I’m excited. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey Jman, you see this?


well it's unlikely until you get a new mayor ... I remember 1980.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Serious? Everything around here works normal...


Same here


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Does one of the brothers have this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Marandra ; ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey Jman, you see this?


I am in


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> well it's unlikely until you get a new mayor ... I remember 1980.


Might as well add a new gov while you are at it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Might as well add a new gov while you are at it


well i was talking about the city. Was quite bad back in 1980 when I lived there.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> @Marandra ; ?


I reckon @Marendra have the Hi-beat one.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> I reckon @Marendra have the Hi-beat one.


Wrong spelling my bad


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> well it's unlikely until you get a new mayor ... I remember 1980.


This pic shows you all you gotta know about the guy.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This pic shows you all you gotta know about the guy.
> 
> View attachment 15404950


Is that a fork pizza eating idiot ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> well i was talking about the city. Was quite bad back in 1980 when I lived there.


So not 1980 now; night and day...

Once we get a vaccine, you gotta see it for yourself!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This pic shows you all you gotta know about the guy.
> 
> View attachment 15404950


yeah I figured this wasn't politics(sorry if anyone took it that way). Just hate to see NYC return to the bad days...I say no more on the subject. I once calculated I spent about 6 months there over 35 years.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Is that a fork pizza eating idiot ?


Your eyes don't lie.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So not 1980 now; night and day...
> 
> Once we get a vaccine, you gotta see it for yourself!


 vaccine not keeping me away. at the moment, i suspect very little to do for tourists.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This pic shows you all you gotta know about the guy.
> 
> View attachment 15404950


That happened in my hood. We hate that guy In Staten Island. As for Cuomo, my Father had a great relationship with Mario. He and Allan Cappeli handled all of Mario's campaigns on Staten Island. Mario never lost Staten Island which is a Republican strong hold. In fact Mario would win SI in landslides.

My father always said that Andrew was a nasty ****. My Father's last job before he passed away in 2013 was in the Patterson administration. As they were gearing up for his re-election Andrew torpedoes the campaign and gets Patterson to step aside.

My Father didn't want to retire. He wanted to keep his position but he wasn't sure what would happen. When he finally saw Andrew at the Columbus Day Parade right before the election he told my Father that he didn't like the way he handled Mario's 1983 Campaign. That he should have won by a bigger margin. My old man knew he was done for..that tells you everything you need to know about Andrew Cuomo.

He did offer my Father a job, but it was in Albany and he wound up retiring and was miserable. He didn't like retirement.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^sorry about your father's passing. Mine died the same year.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> vaccine not keeping me away. at the moment, i suspect very little to do for tourists.


Well, you can get together with Sporty for coffee...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, you can get together with Sporty for coffee...


doubt that...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> That happened in my hood. We hate that guy In Staten Island. As for Cuomo, my Father had a great relationship with Mario. He and Allan Cappeli handled all of Mario's campaigns on Staten Island. Mario never lost Staten Island which is a Republican strong hold. In fact Mario would win SI in landslides.
> 
> My father always said that Andrew was a nasty ****. My Father's last job before he passed away in 2013 was in the Patterson administration. As they were gearing up for his re-election Andrew torpedoes the campaign and gets Patterson to step aside.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. That really sucks.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> doubt that...


Dunno why you'd say that... 🤔 😋


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dunno why you'd say that... 🤔 😋


G


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Uh huh.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Supper


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Supper
> View attachment 15404994


Always take lots of fluids. Good for you.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This pic shows you all you gotta know about the guy.
> 
> View attachment 15404950





jmanlay said:


> Is that a fork pizza eating idiot ?


At home, when I've got the computer nearby, of course I'll use a fork. Gotta keep my keyboard clean.

But if there's even a chance I'd be photographed in public... fawk no, I'm eating it with my hands like God intended.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> At least a big fat NY steak...
> 
> View attachment 15404793





Betterthere said:


> Supper
> View attachment 15404994


Perfect pairing guys! I'm hungry and thirsty now.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> And here is an offer for those who care about their watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a fraction of the price, you could buy a Invisibleshield (or equivalent) film for phone. You get more of the material too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> For a fraction of the price, you could buy a Invisibleshield (or equivalent) film for phone. You get more of the material too.


... and for next to nothing, I got a whole roll of 3M clear vinyl protective film wrap for cars (left overs) which I use on my clasps. Best anti-scratch material made ever.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> That happened in my hood. We hate that guy In Staten Island. As for Cuomo, my Father had a great relationship with Mario. He and Allan Cappeli handled all of Mario's campaigns on Staten Island. Mario never lost Staten Island which is a Republican strong hold. In fact Mario would win SI in landslides.
> 
> My father always said that Andrew was a nasty ****. My Father's last job before he passed away in 2013 was in the Patterson administration. As they were gearing up for his re-election Andrew torpedoes the campaign and gets Patterson to step aside.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear mate. That's terrible treatment.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> For a fraction of the price, you could buy a Invisibleshield (or equivalent) film for phone. You get more of the material too.


Oh, you from Singapore. Nearest major Asian city to me. Happy National Day.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Usual stuff. I urged Kiwi71 to buy a PAM574 which he did; then I bought a PAM574 same week. Kiwi71 just had his extremely nice JLC return from service that was running fast in the dial up position and is unhappy. Don't blame him.


Never did understand PAM (not that there's anything wrong with that).... I do have a JLC (2015) but haven't sent it in for service yet. It's purdy, but it's finicky, so, yep, understood.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Probably biggest news was Bro Al.


Him getting a PAM, or was there something else bigger that happened? I think I was around for that.... very excited for him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Him getting a PAM, or was there something else bigger that happened? I think I was around for that.... very excited for him.


that


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, you from Singapore. Nearest major Asian city to me. Happy National Day.


Hi there! What is it about this thread that makes people (me) keep refreshing to look out new posts? ❤ of Gal watches? Boredom from pandemic? 😄


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Hi there! What is it about this thread that makes people (me) keep refreshing to look out new posts? ❤ of Gal watches? Boredom from pandemic? 😄


nah ... we had that problem long before covid19


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Bro Mary has it or something very similar. I actually really like that watch!!!
> 
> I would get it over a JLC I think.


Not a cream dial, but much better placement of GMT numerals, IMO.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> @Marandra ; ?


Yes?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> I reckon @Marendra have the Hi-beat one.


Winner winner 🐓 🍽


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The Thomas J said:


> That happened in my hood. We hate that guy In Staten Island. As for Cuomo, my Father had a great relationship with Mario. He and Allan Cappeli handled all of Mario's campaigns on Staten Island. Mario never lost Staten Island which is a Republican strong hold. In fact Mario would win SI in landslides.
> 
> My father always said that Andrew was a nasty ****. My Father's last job before he passed away in 2013 was in the Patterson administration. As they were gearing up for his re-election Andrew torpedoes the campaign and gets Patterson to step aside.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this. That's awful. The true measure of a man's character is how he treats others.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just bought my first pair of blue suede shoes.
> 
> To go with my current fave song:


I listened and there's no mention of what watch goes with blue suede shoes. First world conundrum

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She had enough of his absence...


Difficult to split your time between the wife, mistress and the weather girl.

Did I mention Reddit 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A friend of mine just bought this watch:









Club date — NOMOS Glashütte


A blessing for forgetful types, Club date is powered by the reliable caliber DUW 4101 and features the patented NOMOS date mechanism. The stylish red inlaid hands display the time on its white silver-plated dial.




nomos-glashuette.com










He reckons that it is nicer than the Longines I'm waiting to try. Very similar price.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was feeling a bit snarky today so I posted this reply.
> 
> View attachment 15404574


My wife made a New Years resolution 3-4 years ago to drink more champagne. The only one she's ever kept!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Fat shaming is not acceptable anywhere, I see.
> 
> Restaurant chain in China apologizes for weighing diners to determine how much food they should eat


I was once at a university cafeteria and they weighed and took a picture of the food as well as recorded your weight. Never ate their again 

* it was a research project

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Does one of the brothers have this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro Mary has something similar. One of my favourite GMTs.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I listened and there's no mention of what watch goes with blue suede shoes. First world conundrum
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Okay, so it's not the perfect song.

put on blue TT Sub and I boarded the plane..."

Ummm......no


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Bro Mary has it or something very similar. I actually really like that watch!!!
> 
> I would get it over a JLC I think.


#nra

At least part of my memory is still intact.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> No date, no second hand, simplicity perfected ....
> 
> View attachment 15404786


And probably one of your most accurate watches!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> No date, no second hand, simplicity perfected ....
> 
> View attachment 15404786


PS - engineered by Italian masterminds. Who needs to-the-second accuracy when you are arming bombs to blow up a ship 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I just ordered some leather working supplies. I just need material and glue now. I'm excited.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Does the wifey know who you will be making the leather straps for? Don't want her to get over excited.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> G


Just don't mention arm wrestling, at least not before the meet.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> For a fraction of the price, you could buy a Invisibleshield (or equivalent) film for phone. You get more of the material too.


Bubble wrap is even cheaper 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Hi there! What is it about this thread that makes people (me) keep refreshing to look out new posts?  of Gal watches? Boredom from pandemic?


A lot to do about nothing is my guess 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Bubble wrap is even cheaper
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I find bubble wrap to be soothing in times of stress.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> A friend of mine just bought this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lugs on the Nomos look too normal. Fake 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does the wifey know who you will be making the leather straps for? Don't want her to get over excited.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Nah this is something to do when I'm working nights. Usually got a whole lot of extra time on nightshift. If I get decent results, I'll send y'all some straps.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> You're right Bro. Sub no date bored me after a week, and when I go back to Batman, I have a banana on my face every time. Don't hesitate, just hunt him!


Your face? No thanks. 
Otoh...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> The lugs on the Nomos look too normal. Fake
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


It's a nice watch the Nomos but a bit too juvenile for me. Reminds me of a watch you'd buy your son/daughter as a graduation gift.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> It's a nice watch the Nomos but a bit too juvenile for me. Reminds me of a watch you'd buy your son/daughter as a graduation gift.


This x 10000!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's a nice watch the Nomos but a bit too juvenile for me. Reminds me of a watch you'd buy your son/daughter as a graduation gift.


We're on the same page. In fact, at one time I was thinking of buying one for my son.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just bought my first pair of blue suede shoes.
> 
> To go with my current fave song:


These I've recently ordered. Other than sharing the GSAR it looks like we're from different planets.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Would like someone to enlighten me, I am new in this hobby. I am always curious (often more like eyerolled) when minute details of a watch, redline etc, affects the value of a watch considerably.
Take this Air King that had been sitting in my local pawnshop for a while now. It looks 99% like an Explorer, 34mm but wears like 36. Dressier. IMO, looks good. Yet this found no love even though it is around 20+% cheaper. 
How's so? Or as they say, love is irrational? Haha.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're on the same page. In fact, at one time I was thinking of buying one for my son.


Same here. Was considering the Nomos for my daughter..turned out she was eyeing my Grand Seiko.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Guys, have a nice day!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Maybe not a bad idea for a black dial PAM.


I reckon it would look amazing

Here's my Speedy on said strap combo









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> LOL,
> Mate, I already got the card issued by you on my BB58. I would take this for my GMT .


I know a good broker since you need one 

Let him know I sent you and I also get a gift voucher

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> Would like someone to enlighten me, I am new in this hobby. I am always curious (often more like eyerolled) when minute details of a watch, redline etc, affects the value of a watch considerably.
> Take this Air King that had been sitting in my local pawnshop for a while now. It looks 99% like an Explorer, 34mm but wears like 36. Dressier. IMO, looks good. Yet this found no love even though it is around 20+% cheaper.
> How's so? Or as they say, love is irrational? Haha.
> View attachment 15405175
> View attachment 15405176


That particular Air King is an odd ball in itself. You see Air King's always came with either a plain bezel or an engine-turned bezel, only in 2007 it was introduced as reference 114234 with a white gold fluted bezel.

I guess when people think about the Rolex Air King they think non-fluted bezel, which might explain the difficult sell?

Personally, I'd only get a fluted bezel on either a Datejust or the Sky Dweller.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> LOL...    Thanks mate... I will check with them if they can get it in Brisbane... Maybe i can get another Tudor with those savings...


Hahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hope you’re well OoO


Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Hi there! What is it about this thread that makes people (me) keep refreshing to look out new posts?  of Gal watches? Boredom from pandemic?


We were round long before COVID was a thing

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Winner winner


I prefer roast pork









Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Him getting a PAM, or was there *something else bigger *that happened? I think I was around for that.... very excited for him.


What can be bigger?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Hi there! What is it about this thread that makes people (me) keep refreshing to look out new posts?  of Gal watches? Boredom from pandemic?


We are the life of the Rolex thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> nah ... we had that problem long before covid19


Like back in July 2018....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My wife made a New Years resolution 3-4 years ago to drink more champagne. The only one she's ever kept!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I know a good broker since you need one
> 
> Let him know I sent you and I also get a gift voucher
> 
> Brother of OoO


Does he also validate parking


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

A friend is looking for a good rubber for his EX. Can you suggest anything besides RubberB and Everest?
Illustrative photo.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We are the life of WUS.


FIFY


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like back in July 2018....


I remember that time. No COVID, BT losing sleep chasing milestones, I don't know if you discovered OoO Bro Dog?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does he also validate parking












Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> A friend is looking for a good rubber for his EX. Can you suggest anything besides RubberB and Everest?
> Illustrative photo.
> View attachment 15405204


Crafter blue. Don't know whether they make one specific to that model but a couple of guys have the brand for other watches and quite like the quality.

I don't have any experience with the brand but I'd get one if I was looking for an alternative to the other two

Brother of OoO


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> A friend is looking for a good rubber for his EX. Can you suggest anything besides RubberB and Everest?
> Illustrative photo.
> View attachment 15405204


Vulcan Watch Straps Official | Rolex Watch Straps UK | Vulcan Watch Straps Official They have more colors and buckle options. I have no experience with them though.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> A friend is looking for a good rubber for his EX. Can you suggest anything besides RubberB and Everest?
> Illustrative photo.
> View attachment 15405204


Check out my guy at 02straps. 
$40 why not?









Vulcanized Rubber | O2 Straps







www.02straps.com





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Crafter blue. Don't know whether they make one specific to that model but a couple of guys have the brand for other watches and quite like the quality.
> 
> I don't have any experience with the brand but I'd get one if I was looking for an alternative to the other two
> 
> Brother of OoO





wolfhead said:


> Vulcan Watch Straps Official | Rolex Watch Straps UK | Vulcan Watch Straps Official They have more colors and buckle options. I have no experience with them though.


Thanks guys, I gave a buddy these leads.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> Check out my guy at 02straps.
> $40 why not?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


That sounds about right. In fact, if I may add, they'll suggest that I buy a rose gold DJ or a full gold/platinum day-date.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope you're well OoO
> 
> Brother of OoO


Good that you're back if not, I will be forced to tag you for a bear hug


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> A friend is looking for a good rubber for his EX.


I can see why your friend needs good rubber for his ex


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Check out my guy at 02straps.
> $40 why not?


02straps looks good, how is the quality? I am looking out for rubber for my sub, but can't justify paying few hundreds for 2 tiny pieces of rubber.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Marendra said:


> Winner winner 🐓 🍽


Thank you ....

We actually have a restaurant named winner winner hot chicken nearby and their Fried Chicken wings (Nashville mild and Spicy buffalo) and chips are awesome.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> FIFY


Thanks mate


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I remember that time. No COVID, BT losing sleep chasing milestones, I don't know if you discovered OoO Bro Dog?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Nah, I only got into OoO from about August or September after the owl incident.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> A friend of mine just bought this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, another one for your consideration as dress watch...

L4.795.4.58.0


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I know a good broker since you need one
> 
> Let him know I sent you and I also get a gift voucher
> 
> Brother of OoO


Ha ha LOL.. Sure mate


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> A friend is looking for a good rubber for his EX. Can you suggest anything besides RubberB and Everest?
> Illustrative photo.
> View attachment 15405204


Maybe Vanguard, I haven't used them. But heard they are good.

Rolex Explorer I Straps - Rolex Explorer Rubber Straps


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Maybe Vanguard, I haven't used them. But heard they are good.


I used Durex. They are pretty good


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I used Durex. They are pretty good


LOL... 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> A friend is looking for a good rubber for his EX. Can you suggest anything?


If by EX, you mean Explorer, I can suggest RubberB










If by EX you mean ex-girlfriend, I can suggest Skyn


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> If by EX, you mean Explorer, I can suggest RubberB
> 
> View attachment 15405256
> 
> ...


No strawberry flavour?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No strawberry flavour?


Are we talking about the strap or the condom?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are we talking about the strap or the condom?


Umm....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No strawberry flavour?


It's not like you're gonna taste it either way


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> It's now like you're gonna taste it either way


Of course he's not; it's called altruism


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I can see why your friend needs good rubber for his ex


Your watch ... Explorer


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Krish47 said:


> Maybe Vanguard, I haven't used them. But heard they are good.
> 
> Rolex Explorer I Straps - Rolex Explorer Rubber Straps
> 
> View attachment 15405244


It's nice if someone who used this gum spoke up.

I personally bought RubberB for my GMT II and unfortunately nothing worked. And the strap wasn't cheap.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> 02straps looks good, how is the quality? I am looking out for rubber for my sub, but can't justify paying few hundreds for 2 tiny pieces of rubber.


I don't know about their rubber strap. I bought a leather strap for my Seiko and it's well done. Looks like their rubber strap has some type of Velcro type loop instead of a buckle for diving but not sure everything they have available. He's got a message board on his website that he monitors. Very good guy. But it's cheap enough to trash it if it sucks. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Your watch ... Explorer


Ah.... my apologies, don't be angry. Send you some love mate


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are we talking about the strap or the condom?


vanilla is more common with straps


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


Which AD? Because I'd actually like that one.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good that you're back if not, I will be forced to tag you for a bear hug


Lol yep back

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Thank you ....
> 
> We actually have a restaurant named winner winner hot chicken nearby and their Fried Chicken wings (Nashville mild and Spicy buffalo) and chips are awesome.


Now I feel like some friend chicken

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, another one for your consideration as dress watch...
> 
> L4.795.4.58.0
> 
> View attachment 15405242


Longines, much like Omega, has their best stuff from the 50s and 60s

Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The Blanka one is also a TASER!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> It's nice if someone who used this gum spoke up.
> 
> I personally bought RubberB for my GMT II and unfortunately nothing worked. And the strap wasn't cheap.


Really? How did it not work?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Which AD? Because I'd actually like that one.


Well the good news it all of them

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unfor


Krish47 said:


> Thank you ....
> 
> We actually have a restaurant named winner winner hot chicken nearby and their Fried Chicken wings (Nashville mild and Spicy buffalo) and chips are awesome.


Unfortunately, their food is not a winner.... Not when they rank #2399 out of 3332 restaurants in Brisbane.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Now I feel like some *friend* chicken


Hey mate, if you love a good curry, you will have to try this place. Welcome to Sapphire Indian Restaurant - Newcastle only Fine Dining Indian Restaurant

I have eaten there back in 2018 and the food is really good. A gem of a place in a small town.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> vanilla is more common with straps


They do? Vanilla is the most popular flavor😁


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Now I feel like some friend chicken


Clarify please.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> Clarify please.


Hey friend. Welcome back to the new OoO.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

sportura said:


> Clarify please.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> Clarify please.


The leader is back, again


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

sportura said:


> Clarify please.


Welcome back Sporty... from all the fries in the world, we wouldn't have thought that the mention of fried chicken would be the magic word


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> The messiah is back, again


FIFY


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Really? How did it not work?
> 
> Brother of OoO


However, the rubber is quite stiff, strongly contoured at the ears - rather for a smaller wrist - it compresses a little on the thicker sides. The biggest disadvantage is the spacing of the buttonholes - every 8mm. If you do not hit it perfectly, the watch flies on its feet or tightens.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> A friend of mine just bought this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nomos makes a very decent watch although that particular model appears to be a manual winding model with a date. For my purposes I would never buy a manual winding watch with a date function. In any case I much prefer the Longines over the Nomos your friend just bought.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Nah this is something to do when I'm working nights. Usually got a whole lot of extra time on nightshift. If I get decent results, I'll send y'all some straps.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You have really taken our collective hobby to a new level. I'm really impressed as I'm certain most everyone else here is as well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> It's a nice watch the Nomos but a bit too juvenile for me. Reminds me of a watch you'd buy your son/daughter as a graduation gift.


Nope, think I'd buy my son/daughter the Longines over the Nomos. Difficult to describe the artistic flair the Longines has that the Nomos doesn't have. And then there's the date function of the Nomos.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> However, the rubber is quite stiff, strongly contoured at the ears - rather for a smaller wrist - it compresses a little on the thicker sides. The biggest disadvantage is *the spacing of the buttonholes - every 8mm*. If you do not hit it perfectly, the watch flies on its feet or tightens.


That sounds pretty wide. I should check the rubber straps on my watches to compare. I remember that my Garmin's rubber strap was either too loose or too tight, too, and the sheer bulk of the watch made it even worse.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

wolfhead said:


> Would like someone to enlighten me, I am new in this hobby. I am always curious (often more like eyerolled) when minute details of a watch, redline etc, affects the value of a watch considerably.
> Take this Air King that had been sitting in my local pawnshop for a while now. It looks 99% like an Explorer, 34mm but wears like 36. Dressier. IMO, looks good. Yet this found no love even though it is around 20+% cheaper.
> How's so? Or as they say, love is irrational? Haha.
> View attachment 15405175
> View attachment 15405176


I'm just as mystified as you are as to why some models are so popular, expensive and hard to get. Goes back to supply and demand. Plus a rare, popular and difficult to source watch seems to gather appeal. I fully understand what you're asking but simply don't have the answer b


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I reckon it would look amazing
> 
> Here's my Speedy on said strap combo
> 
> ...


Nice strap and black leather jacket as well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Nope, think I'd buy my son/daughter the Longines over the Nomos. Difficult to describe the artistic flair the Longines has that the Nomos doesn't have. And then there's the date function of the Nomos.


There's other Nomoses (Nomosi?) that are auto with date, but they're all 39mm and larger, which is pretty big for being all-dial with long lugs. I've always been unsure about them each time I've seen them. I'd have to recalibrate what I'd want in a watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> The Blanka one is also a TASER!


This explains why they've discontinued the SKX007/9. You'd never see licensed versions of them, but the new 5-oriented line opens them up.

Think they'll do a Cammy model?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

sportura said:


> Clarify please.


LMAO well....

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

wolfhead said:


> 02straps looks good, how is the quality? I am looking out for rubber for my sub, but can't justify paying few hundreds for 2 tiny pieces of rubber.


I have the same dilemma and reason all my Rolexes are on their bracelets.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> However, the rubber is quite stiff, strongly contoured at the ears - rather for a smaller wrist - it compresses a little on the thicker sides. The biggest disadvantage is the spacing of the buttonholes - every 8mm. If you do not hit it perfectly, the watch flies on its feet or tightens.


Interesting. 8mm is quite a large gap

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, I only got into OoO from about August or September after the owl incident.


I think you and I got on OoO about the same time. I had no experience with the owl but think BT and a couple of others here did.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> You have really taken our collective hobby to a new level. I'm really impressed as I'm certain most everyone else here is as well.


I liked him in this









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Nice strap and black leather jacket as well.


Thanks!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I think you and I got on OoO about the same time. I had no experience with the owl but think BT and a couple of others here did.


I was an observer when the Owl was here I joined just after he left / was forced to leave

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting. 8mm is quite a large gap
> 
> Brother of OoO


too easy


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I just noticed first thing this morning that the Savage Guy was banned and instructed by Moderator Mike to post some images of his watches after his ban has been lifted. Bro Dog and I were both on the same page with the guy’s lack of credibility. Hopefully the Savage Guy will stay gone with his endless stupid threads he opens. He would have gone away on his own if everyone had just ignored him.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think you and I got on OoO about the same time. I had no experience with the owl but think BT and a couple of others here did.


lets not wish him back


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting. 8mm is quite a large gap
> 
> Brother of OoO


Which is why my RubberB is in the drawer. The operation of replacing the strap itself is not the easiest - you can scratch your ears, despite the purchase of a decent quality tool from the English site cousinsuk for replacing bracelets. I did it once, and I know that taking the bracelet off my old eyes and my hands trembling with alcohol is quite a challenge.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> Would like someone to enlighten me, I am new in this hobby. I am always curious (often more like eyerolled) when minute details of a watch, redline etc, affects the value of a watch considerably.
> Take this Air King that had been sitting in my local pawnshop for a while now. It looks 99% like an Explorer, 34mm but wears like 36. Dressier. IMO, looks good. Yet this found no love even though it is around 20+% cheaper.
> How's so? Or as they say, love is irrational? Haha.
> View attachment 15405175
> View attachment 15405176


This watch is nice enough in a vacuum but it strikes me as a "neither here nor there." I don't think the fluted bezel goes well with the oyster bracelet. In addition, the fluted bezel makes me think of a DateJust and then I say, "Hey, where's the cyclops and date?" Consumer confusion ensues but that's just me. YMMV.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Which is why my RubberB is in the drawer. The operation of replacing the strap itself is not the easiest - you can scratch your ears, despite the purchase of a decent quality tool from the English site cousinsuk for replacing bracelets. I did it once, and I know that taking the bracelet off my old eyes and my hands trembling with alcohol is quite a challenge.


Try better glasses and better or more alcohol might help. Might I suggest


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like back in July 2018....


At least 2017 I'd say.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> Clarify please.


Dude, welcome back! I've been trying to keep the faith while you were gone.










But I sold my BLRO...


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nope, think I'd buy my son/daughter the Longines over the Nomos. Difficult to describe the artistic flair the Longines has that the Nomos doesn't have. And then there's the date function of the Nomos.


IMO, Nomos movements are very nicely decorated, arguably the best at their price points. But their Bauhaus design language is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> A friend is looking for a good rubber for his EX. Can you suggest anything besides RubberB and Everest?
> Illustrative photo.
> View attachment 15405204


Crafter blue will have some, but not yet.









Custom and Durable Rubber Watch Straps for Rolex Watches


Crafter Blue® makes the world’s best Rolex rubber watch straps and bands. This is the highest-quality curved end rubber ever made for a Rolex watch.




www.crafterblue.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Crafter blue. Don't know whether they make one specific to that model but a couple of guys have the brand for other watches and quite like the quality.
> 
> I don't have any experience with the brand but I'd get one if I was looking for an alternative to the other two
> 
> Brother of OoO


N.R.A.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No strawberry flavour?


Why do you care about flavours?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> It's now like you're gonna taste it either way


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course he's not; it's called altruism


I guess there's that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Now I feel like some friend chicken
> 
> Brother of OoO


Your close associates are poultry?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> Clarify please.


Hi Sport! Good to see you here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting. 8mm is quite a large gap
> 
> Brother of OoO


Gap like this.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Why do you care about flavours?!?


I was being considerate. I want to make sure that it is nice to the receiver and offset the acidity.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> At least 2017 I'd say.


WOW! The thread probably started in 2017 but I joined in 2018.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> WOW! The thread probably started in 2017 but I joined in 2018.


Yup. I was in Australia in late 2017, when I met Roscoe/CaptainCustard in Sydney. So I believe it was early-mid 2017 when I got onto OoO.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's raining again. Abigail is sad...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. I was in Australia in late 2017, when I met Roscoe/CaptainCustard in Sydney. So I believe it was early-mid 2017 when I got onto OoO.


I wonder if he is keeping well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Abigail wants sun!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting. 8mm is quite a large gap
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Abigail wants sun!
> 
> View attachment 15405731


GF.

Dog wants her to gain some weight!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> Try better glasses and better or more alcohol might help. Might I suggest
> 
> View attachment 15405555


I hear this 16 year old Lag is pretty good.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But I sold my BLRO...
> 
> View attachment 15405583


Very bad move, very ...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> N.R.A.


The entrance of the dragon in the middle of the discussion.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Very bad move, very ...


But you forgot about this...










Might have been before you joined us tho...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> The entrance of the dragon in the middle of the discussion.


Never Read Ahead


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Very bad move, very ...


I did the same bad move not long ago. 

It was good for me though.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


>


Now I anticipate the OoO brothers will be posting how long their rubbers are 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But you forgot about this...
> 
> View attachment 15405804
> 
> ...


Steak trumps Pepsi everyday of the week and twice on Sunday, which reserved for roast beef.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But you forgot about this...
> 
> View attachment 15405804
> 
> ...


It looks like a good and expensive dish.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now I anticipate the OoO brothers will be posting how long their rubbers are
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Let them show if they have the courage or let go of their shame.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Apollo went in for his first swim the other day.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> Clarify please.


My brother. Wasup turd? Miss ya

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


Great graphic!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Thank you ....
> 
> We actually have a restaurant named winner winner hot chicken nearby and their Fried Chicken wings (Nashville mild and Spicy buffalo) and chips are awesome.


My favourite chicken places are all Korean style. Very crispy, delicious goodness.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey friend. Welcome back to the new OoO.
> View attachment 15405348


You just reminded me of this...






😂


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Now I feel like some friend chicken
> 
> Brother of OoO


Chickens are friends, not food? They're my favourite animal cuz they taste sooooo goooood.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I liked him in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eugene Levy has been a beast for so long. I remember as a kid watching him on Second City TV. Love that guy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

sportura said:


> Clarify please.


Fried chicken from Mrs. Mav


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> You just reminded me of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

Funny side story with Ted. Flying back from Tokyo, at Narita airport once, there was a store with a bunch of Ted bears for sale. The demo one had a label that stated "press here" so I pressed. The f*ck you thunder song plays, loud and proud. All of the passer by's stare at me and shake their hands, as if saying, "dumb American." 😂


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF.
> 
> Dog wants her to gain some weight!


She will. She has a thick girl face. Only a matter of time.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> She will. She has a thick girl face. Only a matter of time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So she'll grow into her face?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Fried chicken from Mrs. Mav


You gotta stop this man. I'm really falling for Mrs. Mav. She buys you bad arse watches and serves dinner like this. Top it off she's a fox. Don't let her out your sight bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Eugene Levy has been a beast for so long. I remember as a kid watching him on Second City TV. Love that guy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

A small and tasty snack for the evening.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course he's not; it's called altruism


What's your favorite flavor bro PF?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sportura said:


> Clarify please.


I almost missed your comeback!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I almost missed your comeback!


twss


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Doing my best to keep up in the midst of a Closing today (downtime when waiting for signatures and wires and all that jazz).

I'm subscribed to emails from Crown & Caliber and here are their thoughts on top-5 Grail pieces. Thoughts from the masters at OoO? Those definitely are not my top-5 grails...








Top 5 Grail Watches


Video Transcription So today we’re talking about grail watches. Now, we see a lot of watches here and sometimes we kind of forget that a Submariner or a Carrera is a lifelong achievement for a lot of people, it is for me as well. We […]




blog.crownandcaliber.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> A small and tasty snack for the evening.


Perfect photo all around, from the tree, to the watch, to the Asahi.

Just about all I drank (other than hard liquor and "STRONG" canned drinks) when I lived in Japan. Definitely my favorite out of the Asahi - Kirin - Sapporo trio


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Perfect photo all around, from the tree, to the watch, to the Asahi.
> 
> Just about all I drank (other than hard liquor and "STRONG" canned drinks) when I lived in Japan. Definitely my favorite out of the Asahi - Kirin - Sapporo trio


Have you tried Asahi Black?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Doing my best to keep up in the midst of a Closing today (downtime when waiting for signatures and wires and all that jazz).
> 
> I'm subscribed to emails from Crown & Caliber and here are their thoughts on top-5 Grail pieces. Thoughts from the masters at OoO? Those definitely are not my top-5 grails...
> 
> ...


For me, the Datograph might be. I can see why the AP and PP are there (just not for me). Not so much the others.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> You gotta stop this man. I'm really falling for Mrs. Mav. She buys you bad arse watches and serves dinner like this. Top it off she's a fox. Don't let her out your sight bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


She's mine, all mine!

OK, that sounded super creepy! ?

In all seriousness, if we ever get to meet up in person, Mrs Mav would be happy to cook up something good.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Have you tried Asahi Black?


I believe I have. I remember not liking it as much as the simple "super dry"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfor
> 
> Unfortunately, their food is not a winner.... Not when they rank #2399 out of 3332 restaurants in Brisbane.
> 
> View attachment 15405326


Ohoo.. never looked at the ratings.... So you saying there are much better ones around...For me, if this tastes good, then what would be if i taste the better ones...seeshhhh, i need to explore more then...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

sportura said:


> Clarify please.


Wow.. welcome back mate... .

Now we know your call sign...

How you been?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Doing my best to keep up in the midst of a Closing today (downtime when waiting for signatures and wires and all that jazz).
> 
> I'm subscribed to emails from Crown & Caliber and here are their thoughts on top-5 Grail pieces. Thoughts from the masters at OoO? Those definitely are not my top-5 grails...
> 
> ...


I got that email too. That Datograph movement is just fantastic!

I think the same watchmaker may have made my watch too:

Datograph:








Mine:









They share the same hand engraving!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I got that email too. That Datograph movement is just fantastic!
> 
> I think the same watchmaker may have made my watch too:
> 
> ...


It is gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Who of you is watching the Champions League semi-final?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Who of you is watching the Champions League semi-final?


I am. Lyon blew 2 good chances and now have a very steep hill to climb.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> She's mine, all mine!
> 
> OK, that sounded super creepy!
> 
> In all seriousness, if we ever get to meet up in person, Mrs Mav would be happy to cook up something good.


Just for Al? Can I come too?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Who of you is watching the Champions League semi-final?


I'm not ; I'm "working"


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I am. Lyon blew 2 good chances and now have a very steep hill to climb.


And on the other side of Lewandowski, who played for my team at one time - Lech Poznań, where he started his great career!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Just for Al? Can I come too?


Invite is open to all OoO bros!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm not ; I'm "working"


BAY - LYO 2:0


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Doing my best to keep up in the midst of a Closing today (downtime when waiting for signatures and wires and all that jazz).
> 
> I'm subscribed to emails from Crown & Caliber and here are their thoughts on top-5 Grail pieces. Thoughts from the masters at OoO? Those definitely are not my top-5 grails...
> 
> ...


Lange if someone gifted it.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> It's not like you're gonna taste it either way


But if you do it's all good.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Invite is open to all OoO bros!


 Will you put the plane too?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Ohoo.. never looked at the ratings.... So you saying there are much better ones around...For me, if this tastes good, then what would be if i taste the better ones...seeshhhh, i need to explore more then...


I'd hate to see the ratings of many of the restaurants that I've dined at in China. Grubby interior etc but great food.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think you and I got on OoO about the same time. I had no experience with the owl but think BT and a couple of others here did.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'd hate to see the ratings of many of the restaurants that I've dined at in China. Grubby interior etc but great food.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


If the food was tasty, and you didn't have a **** in the evening, it was worth it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> And on the other side of Lewandowski, who played for my team at one time - Lech Poznań, where he started his great career!


He is a great player. However, I tend to pull for the underdog teams or teams who have never won before. I'd just like to see someone new win the cup.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> He is a great player. However, I tend to pull for the underdog teams or teams who have never won before. I'd just like to see someone new win the cup.


You have to cheer on PSG, because Bayern will enter the final 100% ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Just messing... So went to dermotogist for my poison ivy. She prescribed some crazy ass expensive cream... She also said don't put it on my peni$.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> He is a great player. However, I tend to pull for the underdog teams or teams who have never won before. I'd just like to see someone new win the cup.


Godfrey

I was really pulling for Leipzig as they have a US player!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Doing my best to keep up in the midst of a Closing today (downtime when waiting for signatures and wires and all that jazz).
> 
> I'm subscribed to emails from Crown & Caliber and here are their thoughts on top-5 Grail pieces. Thoughts from the masters at OoO? Those definitely are not my top-5 grails...
> 
> ...


Not mine either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hey @jorgenl came across photo of Bo lip bite


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Wow.. welcome back mate... .
> 
> Now we know your call sign...
> 
> How you been?


Personally I think Sporty's account has been hacked. He's never posted so few words before.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Hey @jorgenl came across photo of Bo lip bite
> View attachment 15406271


That must have hurt like hell.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Hey @jorgenl came across photo of Bo lip bite
> View attachment 15406271


Holy shyte!!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I am. Lyon blew 2 good chances and now have a very steep hill to climb.


Unrelated to this post. Fully wind your 574 and time it to the atomic clock to see if it gains 15-20 seconds over the first 20-30 minutes as mine did before then gaining only 2-3 seconds over the next 48 hours.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Just messing... So went to dermotogist for my poison ivy. She prescribed some crazy ass expensive cream... She also said don't put it on my peni$.


What was prescribed?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Unrelated to this post. Fully wind your 574 and time it to the atomic clock to see if it gains 15-20 seconds over the first 20-30 minutes as mine did before then gaining only 2-3 seconds over the next 48 hours.


I'll let you know.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Hey @jorgenl came across photo of Bo lip bite
> View attachment 15406271


It must have been a passionate kiss.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> That must have hurt like hell.


LOL no not really just bled like a mfckr. ER wouldn't sew it up til animal control showed up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> What was prescribed?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lewandowski and 3:0 !!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> It must have been a passionate kiss.


Yep he had some fangs for sure.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Yep he had some fangs for sure.


Yes, I know, I heard that story with your dog.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But you forgot about this...
> 
> View attachment 15405804
> 
> ...


...which you didn't get the taste of till now


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> For me, the Datograph might be. I can see why the AP and PP are there (just not for me). Not so much the others.


This ^


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Fried chicken from Mrs. Mav


Dang Mav, that looks delicious🤤🤤🤤... we already know that BT married into money, now we know that you married into food (can't go wrong with either)


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Doing my best to keep up in the midst of a Closing today (downtime when waiting for signatures and wires and all that jazz).
> 
> I'm subscribed to emails from Crown & Caliber and here are their thoughts on top-5 Grail pieces. Thoughts from the masters at OoO? Those definitely are not my top-5 grails...
> 
> ...


None of these are grails for me. Would def sell each if they somehow came into my possession.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Those Streetfighter Seiko 5s make me wanna hurl chunks. Looks like they've positioned this watch for the under-12 market.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Bro Merv, good to see you!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Marendra said:


> My favourite chicken places are all Korean style. Very crispy, delicious goodness.


Have you tried BonChon?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eww, just googled those Streetfigher Seikos. Really juvenile.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Ohoo.. never looked at the ratings.... So you saying there are much better ones around...For me, if this tastes good, then what would be if i taste the better ones...seeshhhh, i need to explore more then...


You need to get out more often.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> She will. She has a thick girl face. Only a matter of time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm ok with hanging on until then...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'd hate to see the ratings of many of the restaurants that I've dined at in China. Grubby interior etc but great food.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The ratings may be good...

I am fine with grubby interiors but not rats or cockroaches running across the floor. Cockroaches give me the sh*ts.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

My Top 5 grail trees:

Acer Palmatum Sango Kaku (Coral bark maple)
Prunus Kanzan (Cherry blossom)
Pyrus Chanticleer (Ornamental Pear)
Tristaniopsis Laurina Luscious (Water Gum)
Lagerstroemia indica x fauriei 'Sioux' (Crepe Myrtle)

I've recently acquired and planted the first four. Still working on the last one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Just messing... So went to dermotogist for my poison ivy. She prescribed some crazy ass expensive cream... She also said don't put it on my peni$.


Hope you're on the mend.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Personally I think Sporty's account has been hacked. He's never posted so few words before.


Umm... 

You do have a point there


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Trees, Rolex, Tom Jones, Gal Gadot and Nessum Dorma...these are a few of my favourite things.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Hey @jorgenl came across photo of Bo lip bite
> View attachment 15406271


OMG! What was he thinking??


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> My Top 5 grail trees:
> 
> Acer Palmatum Sango Kaku (Coral bark maple)
> Prunus Kanzan (Cherry blossom)
> ...


I got crepe myrtles here coming out the wazoo.
They are impossible to get rid off


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Those Streetfighter Seiko 5s make me wanna hurl chunks. Looks like they've positioned this watch for the under-12 market.


Japanese love cute stuff, "Kawaii" as they call it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Trees, Rolex, Tom Jones, Gal Gadot and Nessum Dorma...these are a few of my favourite things.


Nessum Dorma just phenomenal










And look at that sucker









And finally just got it today


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hope you're on the mend.


Fortunately for BT poison ivy is generally a temporary condition.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

My 9yo boy's dumbass teacher thought he had some nose sniffle yesterday and made us pull him out of class and get a Corona test, with certificate confirming all clear before he can come back. He had nil sniffles, dunno wtf she was thinking. Did the test, got the all clear, I have to go to the doctor to pick up certificate, take him to the school office...blah blah blah. FMD I bought a chainsaw recently for my backyard makeover. I should give the teacher a demo for her efforts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Fortunately for BT poison ivy is generally a temporary condition.


That's good to know.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> My 9yo boy's dumbass teacher thought he had some nose sniffle yesterday and made us pull him out of class and get a Corona test, with certificate confirming all clear before he can come back. He had nil sniffles, dunno wtf she was thinking. Did the test, got the all clear, I have to go to the doctor to pick up certificate, take him to the school office...blah blah blah. FMD I bought a chainsaw recently for my backyard makeover. I should give the teacher a demo for her efforts.


Everyone is scared out of their wits these days. I got to admit that I am concerned if anyone starts coughing or looks sick. There are disgusting people who go out to the shops while they are clearly unwell. The problem is that we don't know if they have got flu or COVID-19


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Nessum Dorma just phenomenal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you've got the first album to test out that amplifier 

You got to be careful there bro, audio as a hobby can be as costly, if not costlier than a watch hobby....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> My Top 5 grail trees:
> 
> Acer Palmatum Sango Kaku (Coral bark maple)
> Prunus Kanzan (Cherry blossom)
> ...


I got a nice little live oak doing well in the front yard. Planted it about 15yrs ago. I think I'm going for a big bamboo cluster next. Always have loved bamboo.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Nessum Dorma just phenomenal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that one of those murder hornets?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Fortunately for BT poison ivy is generally a temporary condition.


Not nearly temporary enough.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Merv said:


> My 9yo boy's dumbass teacher thought he had some nose sniffle yesterday and made us pull him out of class and get a Corona test, with certificate confirming all clear before he can come back. He had nil sniffles, dunno wtf she was thinking. Did the test, got the all clear, I have to go to the doctor to pick up certificate, take him to the school office...blah blah blah. FMD I bought a chainsaw recently for my backyard makeover. I should give the teacher a demo for her efforts.


I had a guy test positive with nothing worse than sniffles. Unfortunately, he lives with his elderly father, whose immune system is compromised by chemotherapy, and the father tested positive, too.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Merv said:


> Trees, Rolex, Tom Jones, Gal Gadot and Nessum Dorma...these are a few of my favourite things.


VINCERO!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Dang Mav, that looks delicious🤤🤤🤤... we already know that BT married into money, now we know that you married into food (can't go wrong with either)


Mrs BT is a hell of a cook who doesn't cook.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT is a hell of a cook who doesn't cook.


Sorry BT, you can't have your cake and eat it too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> My Top 5 grail trees:
> 
> Acer Palmatum Sango Kaku (Coral bark maple)
> Prunus Kanzan (Cherry blossom)
> ...


We have a few crepe myrtles


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hope you're on the mend.


I'm not a happy camper at the moment. But thx. My favorite hand is all bandaged up also.

That would be Mrs BT's right hand.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Is that one of those murder hornets?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah cicada killer


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OMG! What was he thinking??


Not????


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Fortunately for BT poison ivy is generally a temporary condition.


What in the hell does "generally" mean?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I got a nice little live oak doing well in the front yard. Planted it about 15yrs ago. I think I'm going for a big bamboo cluster next. Always have loved bamboo.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Noooo... Bamboo is hell if you ever decide you don't want it. You like kudzu?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you've got the first album to test out that amplifier
> 
> You got to be careful there bro, audio as a hobby can be as costly, if not costlier than a watch hobby....


Chris Cornell will most likely go first tomorrow when I get the speakers . I don't want to use my old speakers to spoil the first song ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Not nearly temporary enough.


Worse is the mental lapse where you think I'll put gloves on and be careful. Like I said my previous bout.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> What in the hell does "generally" mean?


Hehe


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Worse is the mental lapse where you think I'll put gloves on and be careful. Like I said my previous bout.
> View attachment 15406420


My wife got hit hard two weeks ago. Was on prednisone for a while only thing that worked . Me I got nada . Some are allergic some not ...but she scratched herself to death and couldn't sleep . Took oatmeal baths to help sooth ..


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Noooo... Bamboo is hell if you ever decide you don't want it. You like kudzu?


Yeah u don't want bamboo anywhere near your house


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I had a guy test positive with nothing worse than sniffles. Unfortunately, he lives with his elderly father, whose immune system is compromised by chemotherapy, and the father tested positive, too.


Hope they both made it. 
Was in raleigh for doc visit first time in months. Talked to a couple of restaurant owner friends. One at 30%... Other only made so far with gofundme that customers set up. We contributed $100 to pay for the police who meet there every Wednesday. Not much but Mrs BT and I pay for every police meal we can do anon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry BT, you can't have your cake and it it too


Hell I'm so old most of my day is memories ;-)

Right 59?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Nah cicada killer


I don't like that SOB


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> My wife got hit hard two weeks ago. Was on prednisone for a while only thing that worked . Me I got nada . Some are allergic some not ...but she scratched herself to death and couldn't sleep . Took oatmeal baths to help sooth ..


Always heard the more you get it, the easier it is. Seems true in my case.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Stopped by the Chicken Barn on way home to pick up supper. Old sign there "if it ain't fried, it ain't food". 
Thought of y'all sushi. Bet you can guess what I got?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hehe


LOL. That creeping into daily life usage


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

That's right fried chicken. 2 breasts 2 wings 2 biscuits 2 corn on the cob giant tea. $10.71


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Stopped by the Chicken Barn on way home to pick up supper. Old sign there "if it ain't fried, it ain't food".
> Thought of y'all sushi. Bet you can guess what I got?


Fried sushi?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fried sushi?


Godfrey!

Think I am going to try to see if I can flash fry a piece of sushi roll. Wonder how it will come out / taste like


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Think I am going to try to see if I can flash fry a piece of sushi roll. Wonder how it will come out / taste like


Yeah I'm envisioning a chain across the South...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Our first family "casualty" from Covid: my BIL has had to close his burger joint and is filing bankruptcy. 

The tourist town it's based in has completely closed down since April. No one's coming to visit and there isn't enough local population to make up for it.

I'm going to miss it...I've never had a better burger.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I'm envisioning a chain across the South...


I wonder if there's anyone here who is a venture capitalist?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Our first family "casualty" from Covid: my BIL has had to close his burger joint and is filing bankruptcy.
> 
> The tourist town it's based in has completely closed down since April. No one's coming to visit and there isn't enough local population to make up for it.
> 
> I'm going to miss it...I've never had a better burger.


That is sad to hear. I hope that he has other options.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Our first family "casualty" from Covid: my BIL has had to close his burger joint and is filing bankruptcy.
> 
> The tourist town it's based in has completely closed down since April. No one's coming to visit and there isn't enough local population to make up for it.
> 
> I'm going to miss it...I've never had a better burger.


As my uncle used to say "that's a crying shame". 
Sorry to hear Bro... A life's dream lost I imagine. Condolences to him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder if there's anyone here who is a venture capitalist?


Throw a post and you will probably hit one. 
Yeah deep fat fry those suckers like a moon pie at a state fair and it's a winner. 
In my young days, I would invent businesses in my head but too risk adverse. Later, I would see someone start such and think...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My friend's Cane Corso just had THIRTEEN puppies!








Mama's a show winner!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> As my uncle used to say "that's a crying shame".
> Sorry to hear Bro... A life's dream lost I imagine. Condolences to him.


Godfrey

Didn't go to downtown Raleigh today but overheard ladies talking... Said since riots that it's a ghost town especially at night and they didn't feel safe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15406448
> 
> My friend's Cane Corso just had THIRTEEN puppies!
> View attachment 15406452
> ...


Lord that's a litter.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Stopped by the Chicken Barn on way home to pick up supper. Old sign there "if it ain't fried, it ain't food".
> Thought of y'all sushi. Bet you can guess what I got?


Fried sushi


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I had a guy test positive with nothing worse than sniffles. Unfortunately, he lives with his elderly father, whose immune system is compromised by chemotherapy, and the father tested positive, too.


My sister in law had it and is luckily over it now. Had a rough time, was hallucinating at one point.

She caught it while working as a home health aide for an elderly man. She's pretty sure it was a nurse who brought it into the house. He came several days coughing really badly. He wore a mask but apparently that wasn't enough. Within a week my sister in law had it and unfortunately so did the elderly man. He and his wife both died within a few weeks. Very sad. I don't know what happened to the nurse but I'd say those two deaths were his responsibility.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is sad to hear. I hope that he has other options.


Thankfully he saw this coming and built up his mowing sidehustle into some local city contracts.

Another BIL (the mrs is one of 14 children) had 5 resort houses in the same town. They'd rent them out pretty regularly to tourists...and then Covid hit. They were able to sell all 5 houses (and their house in town) and buy 50 acres a few miles north of town. They're building a house out there and he's sitting a chunk of cash to get back into real estate when things return to normal.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Our first family "casualty" from Covid: my BIL has had to close his burger joint and is filing bankruptcy.
> 
> The tourist town it's based in has completely closed down since April. No one's coming to visit and there isn't enough local population to make up for it.
> 
> I'm going to miss it...I've never had a better burger.


I remember the pictures of the joint you posted, it was a nice place, too bad he had to close


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder if there's anyone here who is a venture capitalist?


How about you start experimenting on those fried sushi, and if successful, BSF and I could pass by for a taste?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah u don't want bamboo anywhere near your house


Dunno. I love the stuff. But only the big stalk type.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> My sister in law had it and is luckily over it now. Had a rough time, was hallucinating at one point.
> 
> She caught it while working as a home health aide for an elderly man. She's pretty sure it was a nurse who brought it into the house. He came several days coughing really badly. He wore a mask but apparently that wasn't enough. Within a week my sister in law had it and unfortunately so did the elderly man. He and his wife both died within a few weeks. Very sad. I don't know what happened to the nurse but I'd say those two deaths were his responsibility.


Terrible!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> She will. She has a thick girl face. Only a matter of time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah, she looks really massively thick..










The future Mrs. Dog.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Thankfully he saw this coming and built up his mowing sidehustle into some local city contracts.
> 
> Another BIL (the mrs is one of 14 children) had 5 resort houses in the same town. They'd rent them out pretty regularly to tourists...and then Covid hit. They were able to sell all 5 houses (and their house in town) and buy 50 acres a few miles north of town. They're building a house out there and he's sitting a chunk of cash to get back into real estate when things return to normal.


Lord that's a litter.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno. I love the stuff. But only the big stalk type.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You can use it for TP I hear.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I don't like that SOB
> View attachment 15406422


I really like them. Especially when they are all making their noises late in the afternoon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Worse is the mental lapse where you think I'll put gloves on and be careful. Like I said my previous bout.
> View attachment 15406420


That looks uncomfortable. I had a similar lapse a couple years ago. Saved these photos for posterity.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15406439


Yum. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> That looks uncomfortable. I had a similar lapse a couple years ago. Saved these photos for posterity.


Well a like probably not appropriate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno. I love the stuff. But only the big stalk type.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Too easy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Yum.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You would probably like... They use Texas Pete in their batter.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Chris Cornell will most likely go first tomorrow when I get the speakers . I don't want to use my old speakers to spoil the first song ...


Yeah, you gotta pick the first song with care. It sets the stage for everything that follows...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Well a like probably not appropriate.


Ah, why not? What doesn't kill us makes us stronger!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Chris Cornell will most likely go first tomorrow when I get the speakers . I don't want to use my old speakers to spoil the first song ...


Rusty Cage?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> That's right fried chicken. 2 breasts 2 wings 2 biscuits 2 corn on the cob giant tea. $10.71


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> What in the hell does "generally" mean?


One of my college buddies used to cut brush along the Mississippi for the Corps of Engineers and he prolonged and repeated contact. When he reached his 40's, he had outbreaks in any hot, humid weather. I'm not sure what the physiological basis is for that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I got a nice little live oak doing well in the front yard. Planted it about 15yrs ago. I think I'm going for a big bamboo cluster next. Always have loved bamboo.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Bamboo is basically a giant, malignant weed that will make you wish you'd planted something else. My advice: Don't do it!!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Hope they both made it.
> Was in raleigh for doc visit first time in months. Talked to a couple of restaurant owner friends. One at 30%... Other only made so far with gofundme that customers set up. We contributed $100 to pay for the police who meet there every Wednesday. Not much but Mrs BT and I pay for every police meal we can do anon.


The son never got bad symptoms and was cleared to return to work. I haven't had an update on his dad yet. Thumbs up on keeping things going!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> One of my college buddies used to cut brush along the Mississippi for the Corps of Engineers and he prolonged and repeated contact. When he reached his 40's, he had outbreaks in any hot, humid weather. I'm not sure what the physiological basis is for that.


One of my first jobs as a teenager was cutting brush at Cahokia Mounds ( a native anerican historical site along the mississippi river) and once got poison ivy so bad my eyes swole shut. I had to get a Cortisone shot!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> What in the hell does "generally" mean?


Means you're living in misery rather get now and think it'll never end. But it will. Eventually. Poison ivy is a miserable contact dermatitis.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Noooo... Bamboo is hell if you ever decide you don't want it. You like kudzu?


#neverreadahead


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> One of my first jobs as a teenager was cutting brush at Cahokia Mounds ( a native anerican historical site along the mississippi river) and once got poison ivy so bad my eyes swole shut. I had to get a Cortisone shot!


Cahokia is one of the most fascinating and under-appreciated chapters of American Prehistory.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Worse is the mental lapse where you think I'll put gloves on and be careful. Like I said my previous bout.
> View attachment 15406420


Miserable stuff.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Our first family "casualty" from Covid: my BIL has had to close his burger joint and is filing bankruptcy.
> 
> The tourist town it's based in has completely closed down since April. No one's coming to visit and there isn't enough local population to make up for it.
> 
> I'm going to miss it...I've never had a better burger.


This sucks and this idiotic local polices are killing the small businesses which are the bread and butter of this country. I will stop there ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah u don't want bamboo anywhere near your house


#definitelydonotreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That's right fried chicken. 2 breasts 2 wings 2 biscuits 2 corn on the cob giant tea. $10.71


Not quite a Hillary Clinton chicken basket but close.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> #neverreadahead


59, as you requested, I fully wound my 574 and put it on the timegrapher. It did some weird stuff just for the first 5 minutes and then settled down nicely.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno. I love the stuff. But only the big stalk type.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My great grand parents did that and ended up w Bamboo destroying their house foundations so don't do it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> Our first family "casualty" from Covid: my BIL has had to close his burger joint and is filing bankruptcy.
> 
> The tourist town it's based in has completely closed down since April. No one's coming to visit and there isn't enough local population to make up for it.
> 
> I'm going to miss it...I've never had a better burger.


It's a crying shame what has happened to the fast food and restaurants.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> One of my first jobs as a teenager was cutting brush at Cahokia Mounds ( a native anerican historical site along the mississippi river) and once got poison ivy so bad my eyes swole shut. I had to get a Cortisone shot!


my doc didn't want to go with shot...course she didn't want to see my peni$ either. she does always like to see my melonoma scar. go figure,,, course mrs BT doesnt like to look at the scar so there's that


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Rusty Cage?


Something more low key "like a stone "


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> 59, as you requested, I fully wound my 574 and put it on the timegrapher. It did some weird stuff just for the first 5 minutes and then settled down nicely.


Godfrey.

Realize the amplitude is a bit low. Anyone know the correct lift angle for a P1000?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> 59, as you requested, I fully wound my 574 and put it on the timegrapher. It did some weird stuff just for the first 5 minutes and then settled down nicely.


Maybe something unique about that movement that occurs for just a very few minutes after winding. Next time I'll fully wind and wait 5-10 minutes before setting the time.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Realize the amplitude is a bit low. Anyone know the correct lift angle for a P1000?


50


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, that’s what I had. Saw that in a thread somewhere but never confirmed it. 

Should I be concerned about the 215-17?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> my doc didn't want to go with shot...course she didn't want to see my peni$ either. she does always like to see my melonoma scar. go figure,,, course mrs BT doesnt like to look at the scar so there's that


Shot would have given faster relief but negative aspects to systemic steroids and agree in principle with your treatment. Fortunately you're a tough guy and should be able to weather a little misery. Well, maybe a lot of misery before it goes away.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Our first family "casualty" from Covid: my BIL has had to close his burger joint and is filing bankruptcy.
> 
> The tourist town it's based in has completely closed down since April. No one's coming to visit and there isn't enough local population to make up for it.
> 
> I'm going to miss it...I've never had a better burger.


I am fortunate to own several businesses, and my Chick is in hospitality. She is an event planner in Manhattan. She only does high end functions. Her industry is destroyed. Together we own a Kids gym called We Rock the Spectrum. We were in business 11 months before the shutdown. We were turning the corner, making some money and booked solid through late May for birthday partys and early June for school field trips.

We have been closed for over 5 1/2 months. The PPP money was a joke. A pittance. We were denied the EEIDL loan twice. When I finally got someone on the phone I was told the SBA wasn't considering any small businesses that were in business less than a year, or not profitable.

With no help or real guidance on the horizon, and buried in back rent owed made the tough decision to permanently shut down. It's a tremendous loss for us. However, I can't justify staying put trying to re-open under strict guidelines, not making any money and digging deeper in debt.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The Thomas J said:


> I am fortunate to own several businesses, and my Chick is in hospitality. She is an event planner in Manhattan. She only does high end functions. Her industry is destroyed. Together we own a Kids gym called We Rock the Spectrum. We were in business 11 months before the shutdown. We were turning the corner, making some money and booked solid through late May for birthday partys and early June for school field trips.
> 
> We have been closed for over 5 1/2 months. The PPP money was a joke. A pittance. We were denied the EEIDL loan twice. When I finally got someone on the phone I was told the SBA wasn't considering any small businesses that were in business less than a year, or not profitable.
> 
> ...


Breaks my heart to hear that brother.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I did the mistake to post in the public forum (I know, you warned me) and was confronted to all kind of stupidity, foul language and mob attacks as a Rolex owner. Those people have no possible way of having a having reasoned discussion, they suffer from massive inferiority complexes, and use insults whenever cornered. They even called me a ********* after I posted a Lange picture with the price.

No wonder poor people stay poor all their life, they hate so much rich people that they will do their best to avoid becoming one of "them" _Panerol Forte_


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I did the mistake to post in the public forum (I know, you warned me) and was confronted to all kind of stupidity, foul language and mob attacks as a Rolex owner. Those people have no possible way of having a having reasoned discussion, they suffer from massive inferiority complexes, and use insults whenever cornered. They even called me a *** after I posted a Lange picture with the price.
> 
> No wonder poor people stay poor all their life, they hate so much rich people that they will do their best to avoid becoming one of "them" _Panerol Forte_


I thought you lived in Europe...when did you move to the USA?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

The Thomas J said:


> I am fortunate to own several businesses, and my Chick is in hospitality. She is an event planner in Manhattan. She only does high end functions. Her industry is destroyed. Together we own a Kids gym called We Rock the Spectrum. We were in business 11 months before the shutdown. We were turning the corner, making some money and booked solid through late May for birthday partys and early June for school field trips.
> 
> We have been closed for over 5 1/2 months. The PPP money was a joke. A pittance. We were denied the EEIDL loan twice. When I finally got someone on the phone I was told the SBA wasn't considering any small businesses that were in business less than a year, or not profitable.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that bro. The sickening part is that scammers are cashing big amounts, and those who really need the support are left unattended. Those are some that got caught, imagine how many crooks were successful









Man Buys Lamborghini Huracan With Pandemic Relief Money


Of all the paths one could take to reasonably obtain an exotic like a Lamborghini - winning big at the lottery, building your own empire over several decades, or being Kanye West - illicitly using Covid-19 relief funds isn't the wisest, and it's certainly not the most ethical.




carbuzz.com












Guy Buys Lamborghini Urus With $1.6 Million Of Pandemic Relief Money


Last spring, the US government authorized about $3 trillion of coronavirus relief funding in order to help protect the American economy from imploding due to stay-at-home orders. Not everyone can work from home as millions of small businesses, such as restaurants, retail stores, and hairdressers...




carbuzz.com












Man Buys Dodge Charger, 2 Cadillac Escalades, And Hummer With Stolen Pandemic Relief Money


The Payroll Protection Program offers small businesses that were forced to close during the pandemic a lifeline in the form of a loan. Recently in Detroit, a man abused the PPP program for their own selfish gain.




carbuzz.com


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The Thomas J said:


> I am fortunate to own several businesses, and my Chick is in hospitality. She is an event planner in Manhattan. She only does high end functions. Her industry is destroyed. Together we own a Kids gym called We Rock the Spectrum. We were in business 11 months before the shutdown. We were turning the corner, making some money and booked solid through late May for birthday partys and early June for school field trips.
> 
> We have been closed for over 5 1/2 months. The PPP money was a joke. A pittance. We were denied the EEIDL loan twice. When I finally got someone on the phone I was told the SBA wasn't considering any small businesses that were in business less than a year, or not profitable.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that man. I sincerely hope that things will turn the corner soon.

It might be best to temporarily suspend operations and conserve all available cash for reopening later.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno. I love the stuff. But only the big stalk type.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I was considering bamboo at one stage but went in a different direction. Apparently clumping bamboo is fine and won't spread out of control. The running bamboo is the nightmare one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I did the mistake to post in the public forum (I know, you warned me) and was confronted to all kind of stupidity, foul language and mob attacks as a Rolex owner. Those people have no possible way of having a having reasoned discussion, they suffer from massive inferiority complexes, and use insults whenever cornered. They even called me a *** after I posted a Lange picture with the price.
> 
> No wonder poor people stay poor all their life, they hate so much rich people that they will do their best to avoid becoming one of "them" _Panerol Forte_


lmao ...you got in a food fight with Archer???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> I am fortunate to own several businesses, and my Chick is in hospitality. She is an event planner in Manhattan. She only does high end functions. Her industry is destroyed. Together we own a Kids gym called We Rock the Spectrum. We were in business 11 months before the shutdown. We were turning the corner, making some money and booked solid through late May for birthday partys and early June for school field trips.
> 
> We have been closed for over 5 1/2 months. The PPP money was a joke. A pittance. We were denied the EEIDL loan twice. When I finally got someone on the phone I was told the SBA wasn't considering any small businesses that were in business less than a year, or not profitable.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. You heading out?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> I thought you lived in Europe...when did you move to the USA?


I do... it's the same everywhere


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> lmao ...you got in a food fight with Archer???


Archer was the polite one


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I did the mistake to post in the public forum (I know, you warned me) and was confronted to all kind of stupidity, foul language and mob attacks as a Rolex owner. Those people have no possible way of having a having reasoned discussion, they suffer from massive inferiority complexes, and use insults whenever cornered. They even called me a *** after I posted a Lange picture with the price.
> 
> No wonder poor people stay poor all their life, they hate so much rich people that they will do their best to avoid becoming one of "them" _Panerol Forte_


Which thread? (Not that it matters much, your description of attitudes in f2 sounds pretty much like I remember, which is why I've steered clear for a while).


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> I did the mistake to post in the public forum (I know, you warned me) and was confronted to all kind of stupidity, foul language and mob attacks as a Rolex owner. Those people have no possible way of having a having reasoned discussion, they suffer from massive inferiority complexes, and use insults whenever cornered. They even called me a *** after I posted a Lange picture with the price.
> 
> No wonder poor people stay poor all their life, they hate so much rich people that they will do their best to avoid becoming one of "them" _Panerol Forte_


Your comment (and their behavior) remind me of the following quote:

"...There is, however, a far more common ailment among us-and that is _pride from the bottom looking up._ It is manifest in so many ways, such as faultfinding, gossiping, backbiting, murmuring, living beyond our means, envying, coveting, withholding gratitude and praise that might lift another, and being unforgiving and jealous."

-Ezra Taft Benson, "Beware of Pride."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Archer was the polite one


Besides advice to avoid public forum... Archer one of most well respected here


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks, that's what I had. Saw that in a thread somewhere but never confirmed it.
> 
> Should I be concerned about the 215-17?


It is on the low end . Fully wound 215 hum.
http://en.worldtempus.com/article/w...t-bench-panerai-radiomir-1940-42mm-20772.html

Mentions a higher amplitude ....
How long has it been sitting there ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> I did the mistake to post in the public forum (I know, you warned me) and was confronted to all kind of stupidity, foul language and mob attacks as a Rolex owner. Those people have no possible way of having a having reasoned discussion, they suffer from massive inferiority complexes, and use insults whenever cornered. They even called me a *** after I posted a Lange picture with the price.
> 
> No wonder poor people stay poor all their life, they hate so much rich people that they will do their best to avoid becoming one of "them" _Panerol Forte_


Yup, that stupid thread went pretty much how I thought it would go. Pretty much all of the f2 threads end up a fight between those who have and the have not's or some argument about Rolex. ?

I might have to copy and past your poor people quote there to piss off the poor people even more. LOL


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> Which thread? (Not that it matters much, your description of attitudes in f2 sounds pretty much like I remember, which is why I've steered clear for a while).


The dark underbelly of the watch hobby. It was posted by a troll that posted a thread in here some days ago, and probably in relation with the thread in question. I gave you the title not the link to avoid having any of them dropping by


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> Your comment (and their behavior) remind me of the following quote:
> 
> "...There is, however, a far more common ailment among us-and that is _pride from the bottom looking up._ It is manifest in so many ways, such as faultfinding, gossiping, backbiting, murmuring, living beyond our means, envying, coveting, withholding gratitude and praise that might lift another, and being unforgiving and jealous."
> 
> -Ezra Taft Benson, "Beware of Pride."


That's a great quote. Mind if I borrow it?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Yup, that stupid thread went pretty much how I thought it would go. Pretty much all of the f2 threads end up a fight between those who have and the have not's or some argument about Rolex. 😂
> 
> I might have to copy and past your poor people quote there to piss off the poor people even more. LOL


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Your comment (and their behavior) remind me of the following quote:
> 
> "...There is, however, a far more common ailment among us-and that is _pride from the bottom looking up._ It is manifest in so many ways, such as faultfinding, gossiping, backbiting, murmuring, living beyond our means, envying, coveting, withholding gratitude and praise that might lift another, and being unforgiving and jealous."
> 
> -Ezra Taft Benson, "Beware of Pride."


We call that the tall poppy syndrome in Oz.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> That's a great quote. Mind if I borrow it?


Please do!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

This is my 4,444th post. Wow. Tonight, I celebrate my love for me.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Breaks my heart to hear that brother.


I appreciate that. Our goal when we took over was two fold.
1. To be the cleanest gym in the history of gyms
2. To be the premiere party space for children of all ages and all needs

I know we did everything right. In stead or renting certain things I bought them out rigjt, new lighting, fun equipment etc....

We took a failing business and turned it around in roughly 7 months. We finally assembled a good team of employees. The buzz was 99% positive. Our Google and social media reviews were 98% positive. On March 1st we are planning a 1 year anniversary with a customer appreciation party and 2 weeks later we are done. Shut down for what was supposed to be 2 to 6 weeks to flatten the curve. The state destroyed my business and offered no compensation.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

WTF, I had 4,443 before that ^ post and then it didn't shift to 4,444 after I posted it. I am somewhat discombobulated at present.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> It is on the low end . Fully wound 215 hum.
> http://en.worldtempus.com/article/w...t-bench-panerai-radiomir-1940-42mm-20772.html
> 
> Mentions a higher amplitude ....
> How long has it been sitting there ?


It's doing a better now. I've got it dial down and it's 295 and +3 and 0.0 beat error.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Cahokia is one of the most fascinating and under-appreciated chapters of American Prehistory.


Ok, I should go look it up.

Introduced a coworker to the concept of blood quantum and he might need time to think about it.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry to hear that bro. The sickening part is that scammers are cashing big amounts, and those who really need the support are left unattended. Those are some that got caught, imagine how many crooks were successful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spoke to my accountant about one of those scammers. He believes someone in the bank had to be helping with one of these scams. People suck.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mav said:


> So sorry to hear that man. I sincerely hope that things will turn the corner soon.
> 
> It might be best to temporarily suspend operations and conserve all available cash for reopening later.


At the point we are now with our landlord giving us our release and letting us go it would be cheaper to store as much as we can and start over when things calm down. We are a franchise and we won't abandon the name unless the franchiser wants to buy the rights back.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Ok, I should go look it up.
> 
> Introduced a coworker to the concept of blood quantum and he might need time to think about it.


At its height in AD 1250 it was a mound city of 30,000 people!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry to hear that. You heading out?


Yea....we are done. I rented a storage space and am cleaning the place out. I am ordering a 10 yard dumpster tomorrow for the weekend and get rid of as much as I can. In February we put about $4500 in new floors and mirrors in the party room. Its killing me to leave a brand new vinyl floor behind.

We were very conscious of customer opinion. We were able to use a design tool and over lay different floors over our room. We picked 3 and ran a poll on our social media and let our customers pick. We tried to keep everyone involved in everything we did so they felt like they were part of something good.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mav said:


> Yup, that stupid thread went pretty much how I thought it would go. Pretty much all of the f2 threads end up a fight between those who have and the have not's or some argument about Rolex.
> 
> I might have to copy and past your poor people quote there to piss off the poor people even more. LOL


It's funny how fast the have nots jump over to the other side once they obtain their own Rolex.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Rusty Cage?


Just the entire Badmotorfinger album. Just pure greatness the whole thing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Realize the amplitude is a bit low. Anyone know the correct lift angle for a P1000?


Turn that crap off and go buy a new strap. That thing will drive you crazy. Haven't looked at my watch in a couple days. Haven't lost an minute yet. Wound it up a little more. Satisfied

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I just left them a small gift in f2 to ponder on while I am sleeping 

Good Night Gentlemen


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Turn that crap off and go buy a new strap. That thing will drive you crazy. Haven't looked at my watch in a couple days. Haven't lost an minute yet. Wound it up a little more. Satisfied
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


you are correct, sir.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Throw a post and you will probably hit one.
> Yeah deep fat fry those suckers like a moon pie at a state fair and it's a winner.
> In my young days, I would invent businesses in my head but too risk adverse. Later, I would see someone start such and think...


What I learnt in life that you need to put your thoughts in motion. Story time...

When I was a 17 year old boy doing an electronics engineering course in a polytechnic, I thought of making a robot vacuum cleaner. That was in the early 1980 where all vacuum cleaners had dust bags and a power cord. I hated household chores so I thought about making an automated robotic vacuum cleaner for my final year project and my lecturer/supervisor laughed at me. He said, "What a stupid idea. Who would want to use your product?"

I persisted and made an automated vacuum machine with an actual Hoover sitting on a flat base with wheels, a small programmable computer that senses its surroundings and battery powered. My supervisor laughed at me throughout the whole time and gave me a "D" and the other two peer reviewers also laughed at the idea. Fast forward 30 years and robot vacuum cleaners are everywhere. There are no more corded vacuum cleaners and Dyson invented cyclonic vacuum and the stick.

In the early 2000s, I had the chance to meet some very prominent business man (a very well known inventor) and when I shared that story and he said, "Yes, the problem is you did nothing with your idea."

Yes, what I learnt is that humans are restricted by our understanding of the world and cannot see beyond our own limited understanding of things. Inventors like Thomas Edison are often cited as crazy because they can see things we can't. I can only imagine how different my life would be today if I received funding and commercialised my vacuum cleaner back in the 1980s.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just left them a small gift in f2 to ponder on while I am sleeping
> 
> Good Night Gentlemen


Good night brother PF. Sleep tight. Sweet dreams.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about you start experimenting on those fried sushi, and if successful, BSF and I could pass by for a taste?


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Bamboo is basically a giant, malignant weed that will make you wish you'd planted something else. My advice: Don't do it!!


It is oversized grass.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just left them a small gift in f2 to ponder on while I am sleeping
> 
> Good Night Gentlemen


I wish I had back the 15 minutes I spent reading the thread.... silly shyte


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I appreciate that. Our goal when we took over was two fold.
> 1. To be the cleanest gym in the history of gyms
> 2. To be the premiere party space for children of all ages and all needs
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that bro. There's a lot of people leaving NY and Cali for this reason. But I don't think that type of business would survive anywhere because of Rona.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What I learnt in life that you need to put your thoughts in motion. Story time...
> 
> When I was a 17 year old boy doing an electronics engineering course in a polytechnic, I thought of making a robot vacuum cleaner. That was in the early 1980 where all vacuum cleaners had dust bags and a power cord. I hated household chores so I thought about making an automated robotic vacuum cleaner for my final year project and my lecturer/supervisor laughed at me. He said, "What a stupid idea. Who would want to use your product?"
> 
> ...


Mrs BT still uses the same corded VC her parents gave her when we were married  almost 50 years old. My problem was simple : I was raised to be risk adverse and I made too much money too soon to be hungry. A whore ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Picked up my masterpiece from service. I could have spoken to the watchmaker for hours about his craft. He is a massive fan of Omega. He is biased but thinks they are a better finished product than Rolex. He is also a fan of Tissot. Thinks they are very undervalued and bullet proof. He spoke about vintage Longines and ETA movements in general and why they are so reliable.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I did the mistake to post in the public forum (I know, you warned me) and was confronted to all kind of stupidity, foul language and mob attacks as a Rolex owner. Those people have no possible way of having a having reasoned discussion, they suffer from massive inferiority complexes, and use insults whenever cornered. They even called me a *** after I posted a Lange picture with the price.
> 
> No wonder poor people stay poor all their life, they hate so much rich people that they will do their best to avoid becoming one of "them" _Panerol Forte_


LOL. Hence why I stay away from the Public Forum most of the time. People there got no class at all. In fact, the Rolex/Tudor sub-forum here got infiltrated by a few speedies and one of them low class ones got some timeout recently.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that bro. There's a lot of people leaving NY and Cali for this reason. But I don't think that type of business would survive anywhere because of Rona.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Some similar places like that here are being used for daycare or "schools". In a weird way, it's interesting to see how people try to solve the problems brought on by virtual schools.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I also checked these out.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> I wish I had back the 15 minutes I spent reading the thread.... silly shyte


Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd its locked.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I did the mistake to post in the public forum (I know, you warned me) and was confronted to all kind of stupidity, foul language and mob attacks as a Rolex owner. Those people have no possible way of having a having reasoned discussion, they suffer from massive inferiority complexes, and use insults whenever cornered. They even called me a *** after I posted a Lange picture with the price.
> 
> No wonder poor people stay poor all their life, they hate so much rich people that they will do their best to avoid becoming one of "them" _Panerol Forte_


I don't agree with your last paragraph. Has nothing to do with hate. It's all about opportunity and most of them don't have it. And I'm talking about the truly poor people not the working/middle class that participate in the public forum.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> The dark underbelly of the watch hobby. It was posted by a troll that posted a thread in here some days ago, and probably in relation with the thread in question. I gave you the title not the link to avoid having any of them dropping by


Oh, it's him. He's been on my "avoid this troll" list for at least a year, maybe ever since he joined.

As far as the Rolex haters go, I doubt I'll ever be able to fully rationalize all the internal contradictions in some widespread value systems. A substantial fraction of humanity lacks enlightenment.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Think I am going to try to see if I can flash fry a piece of sushi roll. Wonder how it will come out / taste like


Try aburi style sushi. Pressed and flame torched.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT still uses the same corded VC her parents gave her when we were married  almost 50 years old. My problem was simple : I was raised to be risk adverse and I made too much money too soon to be hungry. A whore ?


LOL. High risk = big returns (and loss too). However, no pain, no gain so I have changed my outlook on life and I take massive risks these days. Win some, loss some but hopefully more wins than losses. My company (or rather the inventor/tinkerer in me) was working on a new breakthrough stand alone energy source. I had a MOU with a small American company to supply me something they invented. They got bought out by good old Elon Musk and they will no longer supply their technology / products to outsiders.  Wasted a lot of engineering time and now back to square one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Our first family "casualty" from Covid: my BIL has had to close his burger joint and is filing bankruptcy.
> 
> The tourist town it's based in has completely closed down since April. No one's coming to visit and there isn't enough local population to make up for it.
> 
> I'm going to miss it...I've never had a better burger.


Crappy news bro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Besides advice to avoid public forum... Archer one of most well respected here


Archer is well behaved.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15406448
> 
> My friend's Cane Corso just had THIRTEEN puppies!
> View attachment 15406452
> ...


Wow, that must be draining!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> The dark underbelly of the watch hobby. It was posted by a troll that posted a thread in here some days ago, and probably in relation with the thread in question. I gave you the title not the link to avoid having any of them dropping by


Yeah, there are a few people we should avoid. I have also learnt a lesson to avoid some person flying the Portuguese flag.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> It's funny how fast the have nots jump over to the other side once they obtain their own Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Yes, yes, the timeline of watch ownership

Before Rolex / After Rolex

BR or AR.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd its locked.


LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. High risk = big returns (and loss too). However, no pain, no gain so I have changed my outlook on life and I take massive risks these days. Win some, loss some but hopefully more wins than losses. My company (or rather the inventor/tinkerer in me) was working on a new breakthrough stand alone energy source. I had a MOU with a small American company to supply me something they invented. They got bought out by good old Elon Musk and they will no longer supply their technology / products to outsiders.  Wasted a lot of engineering time and now back to square one.


Sorry...keep at it... likely I would have billions or nothing by now except (see previous post). Sometimes it's fun to think what would I do with say 10 billion (note : should ask PF) ...you would be surprised I think with my first spend..


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Archer is well behaved.


He's very patient when people come back at him with combined ignorance and arrogance.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Thankfully he saw this coming and built up his mowing sidehustle into some local city contracts.
> 
> Another BIL (the mrs is one of 14 children) had 5 resort houses in the same town. They'd rent them out pretty regularly to tourists...and then Covid hit. They were able to sell all 5 houses (and their house in town) and buy 50 acres a few miles north of town. They're building a house out there and he's sitting a chunk of cash to get back into real estate when things return to normal.


Good to see resilience and resourcefulness.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno. I love the stuff. But only the big stalk type.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Are you part Panda?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry...keep at it... likely I would have billions or nothing by now except (see previous post). Sometimes it's fun to think what would I do with say 10 billion (note : should ask PF) ...you would be surprised I think with my first spend..


A small country? But I did advise getting an 
Akula class gently used didn't I


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> A small country? But I did advise getting an
> Akula class gently used didn't I


lol good guess...I would present Wyoming with enough to cover their deficit. Maybe I would get a statue for that which would be torn down in 20 years ;-)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> I am fortunate to own several businesses, and my Chick is in hospitality. She is an event planner in Manhattan. She only does high end functions. Her industry is destroyed. Together we own a Kids gym called We Rock the Spectrum. We were in business 11 months before the shutdown. We were turning the corner, making some money and booked solid through late May for birthday partys and early June for school field trips.
> 
> We have been closed for over 5 1/2 months. The PPP money was a joke. A pittance. We were denied the EEIDL loan twice. When I finally got someone on the phone I was told the SBA wasn't considering any small businesses that were in business less than a year, or not profitable.
> 
> ...


Not good. Hope you get through it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Some similar places like that here are being used for daycare or "schools". In a weird way, it's interesting to see how people try to solve the problems brought on by virtual schools.


That's a great idea. I'm just hoping my kids are allowed to stay in school the rest of this year. Fingers crossed.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I did the mistake to post in the public forum (I know, you warned me) and was confronted to all kind of stupidity, foul language and mob attacks as a Rolex owner. Those people have no possible way of having a having reasoned discussion, they suffer from massive inferiority complexes, and use insults whenever cornered. They even called me a *** after I posted a Lange picture with the price.
> 
> No wonder poor people stay poor all their life, they hate so much rich people that they will do their best to avoid becoming one of "them" _Panerol Forte_


Give us a link? Want us to come in and circle the wagons?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> We call that the tall poppy syndrome in Oz.


???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a great idea. I'm just hoping my kids are allowed to stay in school the rest of this year. Fingers crossed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


same on my gkids...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd its locked.


About to post PF's and your quote there but was DENIED!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> lol good guess...I would present Wyoming with enough to cover their deficit. Maybe I would get a statue for that which would be torn down in 20 years ;-)


Because someone would find out that you once wore black-face at your kindergarten Halloween party?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Because someone would find out that you once wore black-face at your kindergarten Halloween party?


Tell that to the Virginia gov


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Because someone would find out that you once wore black-face at your kindergarten Halloween party?


No because in time all perspectives change. But interesting in a way
There was no kindergarten when I was 5
We did not celebrate Halloween (partially because the nearest house was a mile away)
I did wear white face once as an adult at Halloween... (I was a lynched cowboy, guess the rope would be frowned on now)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Tell that to the Virginia gov


I thought it was Kimmel..darn missed another one


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You need to get out more often.


Yeah mate, i need to...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Personally I think Sporty's account has been hacked. He's never posted so few words before.


Ooohh...

BTW, Who would dare to do that?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Ooohh...
> 
> BTW, Who would dare to do that?


Not me


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> I appreciate that. Our goal when we took over was two fold.
> 1. To be the cleanest gym in the history of gyms
> 2. To be the premiere party space for children of all ages and all needs
> 
> ...


Really sorry to hear mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry...keep at it... likely I would have billions or nothing by now except (see previous post). Sometimes it's fun to think what would I do with say 10 billion (note : should ask PF) ...you would be surprised I think with my first spend..


Thanks!

How or what would be your first spend? I will actually buy my folks a nicer house and employ a nice maid to look after my dad


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> He's very patient when people come back at him with combined ignorance and arrogance.


Yeah, he is. He is controlled in how he interacts with people in the forum and that is why he is respected by the people here. He shows a level of maturity and restraint.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How or what would be your first spend? I will actually buy my folks a nicer house and employ a nice maid to look after my dad


You probably missed my post? or #nra... all parents long dead... no pay off Wyoming's deficit... then buy a ranch of course


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you part Panda?


Hahaha, panda and bamboo leaves.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, he is. He is controlled in how he interacts with people in the forum and that is why he is respected by the people here. He shows a level of maturity and restraint.


PF seemed to get under his skin a little though...and Mav


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Give us a link? Want us to come in and circle the wagons?


It's locked


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You probably missed my post? or #nra... all parents long dead... no pay off Wyoming's deficit... then buy a ranch of course


#nra.

Saw your post when I got to it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> PF seemed to get under his skin a little though...and Mav


Oh, I skimmed over the posts.

Yeah, Public Forum is not for us. Forum life is like real life. Move in your own social circle.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> The dark underbelly of the watch hobby. It was posted by a troll that posted a thread in here some days ago, and probably in relation with the thread in question. I gave you the title not the link to avoid having any of them dropping by


I had glanced at that thread earlier but could see no merit in spending any time in it. Some of the Rolex/Tudor thread is not much better lately. At least the Savage Guy is gone, at least for now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> It's doing a better now. I've got it dial down and it's 295 and +3 and 0.0 beat error.


Moral here is when in doubt, take a hammer to your timegrapher, not your watch. Maybe Big Al has the right idea.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Turn that crap off and go buy a new strap. That thing will drive you crazy. Haven't looked at my watch in a couple days. Haven't lost an minute yet. Wound it up a little more. Satisfied
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


#neverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Give us a link? Want us to come in and circle the wagons?


Thread is now locked.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Moral here is when in doubt, take a hammer to your timegrapher, not your watch. Maybe Big Al has the right idea.


Yeah, I'm not going to worry about it. It was pretty bad in one or two vertical positions as well, like +12 or something but it all balances out on the wrist.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I had glanced at that thread earlier but could see no merit in spending any time in it. Some of the Rolex/Tudor thread is not much better lately. At least the Savage Guy is gone, at least for now.


You can imagine my happiness... albeit temporarily.....

Let's hope he learns his lesson and simmers down a little.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, I skimmed over the posts.
> 
> Yeah, Public Forum is not for us. Forum life is like real life. Move in your own social circle.


My social circle is more like a point.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

So, Houdini dog snuck outof the backyard tonight. We played hide and seek with the punk for 15 minutes (he only almost got hit by a car once) before the Mrs coaxed him into her truck.

Guess who only going out on a leash for the near future?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> So, Houdini dog snuck outof the backyard tonight. We played hide and seek with the punk for 15 minutes (he only almost got hit by a car once) before the Mrs coaxed him into her truck.
> 
> *Guess who only going out on a leash for the near future?*


The missus?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> My social circle is more like a point.


What's the point?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> My social circle is more like a point.


... and the point is...?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> My social circle is more like a point.


^^ all in jest.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> The missus?


My wife, a.k.a. "The Boss."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> My social circle is more like a point.


how do you social distance from a point?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> So, Houdini dog snuck outof the backyard tonight. We played hide and seek with the punk for 15 minutes (he only almost got hit by a car once) before the Mrs coaxed him into her truck.
> 
> Guess who only going out on a leash for the near future?


reminds me of all those 2 foot rebar i drove in the ground around fence.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Hey @jorgenl came across photo of Bo lip bite
> View attachment 15406271


That must have been one heck of a kiss!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> It must have been a passionate kiss.


#nra


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's the point?


That's what my wife asks. Before too long it will be simply to enjoy myself.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> That's what my wife asks. Before too long it will be simply to enjoy myself.


point well taken


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> That must have been one heck of a kiss!


put me in stitches


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> how do you social distance from a point?


That's where the circle comes in.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> reminds me of all those 2 foot rebar i drove in the ground around fence.


My uncle had a digger once, a husky. That dog could not get tired or be contained. There was no putting him out in the yard, you had to be with him every minute. If you took him for a walk, you had to be gone at least an hour.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> My wife, a.k.a. "The Boss."


Ah, so she's putting the leash on _you..._


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> I am fortunate to own several businesses, and my Chick is in hospitality. She is an event planner in Manhattan. She only does high end functions. Her industry is destroyed. Together we own a Kids gym called We Rock the Spectrum. We were in business 11 months before the shutdown. We were turning the corner, making some money and booked solid through late May for birthday partys and early June for school field trips.
> 
> We have been closed for over 5 1/2 months. The PPP money was a joke. A pittance. We were denied the EEIDL loan twice. When I finally got someone on the phone I was told the SBA wasn't considering any small businesses that were in business less than a year, or not profitable.
> 
> ...


That's terrible. Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, I skimmed over the posts.
> 
> Yeah, Public Forum is not for us. Forum life is like real life. Move in your own social circle.


No joke. I guess I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> No joke. I guess I'm a glutton for punishment.


You say


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

^^ that is what we think, vvv this is reality









* a few fat men tied up


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I do... it's the same everywhere


Yep, it's the same everywhere. The Hong Kong govt handed out billions to large, moneymaking supermarket chains that actually benefited from COVID, while self employed people have trouble making ends meet.









Hong Kong leader Carrie Lam tells major supermarkets ParknShop and Wellcome: if you want Covid-19 cash you must cut your prices


Hong Kong’s leader has said she will demand two of the city’s biggest supermarket chains give discounts to customers in return for financial support from the government.Chief Executive Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor pledged on Tuesday to tie wage subsidies, paid out to ParknShop and Wellcome as part...




sg.news.yahoo.com





TOTALLY stupid move.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Meanwhile here, we have stories like this - https://www.motortrend.com/news/texas-man-uses-ppp-loan-money-buy-lamborghini/

I ended up not qualifying for the PPP loan because we've only been in business since Oct of last year but it took months for the Small Business Admin to tell us. ?‍♂


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Have you tried BonChon?


Is that a chain? In calgary, there are two Korean fried chicken places we frequent.... better of the two is "yum-yum bbq".... which is a weird name since it's fried, not bbq'd.





__





Yum Yum BBQ Chicken (36th St. NE) - Calgary - Korean


If you are in the mood for traditional Korean BBQ dishes, then look no further than Yum Yum BBQ Chicken! We serve a great variety of delicious barbeque chicken plates, combos, specials, and so much more – all prepared with the finest ingredients! If you are in the Calgary area and are looking to...




www.yumyumbbqchicken.com


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Chris Cornell will most likely go first tomorrow when I get the speakers . I don't want to use my old speakers to spoil the first song ...


Song?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, I skimmed over the posts.
> 
> Yeah, Public Forum is not for us. Forum life is like real life. Move in your own social circle.





Betterthere said:


> PF seemed to get under his skin a little though...and Mav


Bro @mav @Panerol Forte it's no coincidence those two threads were started by the same newbie (okay not slow post count newbie more like a reverse snob), an obvious troll best left alone.









The dark underbelly of the watch hobby


There is no such thing as Rolex fanboys I recall having a technical discussion about shock protection on a forum once. Someone suggested that Kif was vastly superior to Incabloc. When I questioned why they thought that way, and what evidence could be presented to support this notion, the...




www.watchuseek.com













A watch you could never wear


Some time ago I met a guy with a Rolex Yacht Master II in platnium and I had an opportunity try it on and wear it for a bit. All I could think while wearing the thing was "NO... there's no way in hell I could wear this thing" The weight was just ridiculous. I just couldn't imagine wearing that...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Not me


You are a gentleman , i know..


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Something more low key "like a stone "


Nice.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. High risk = big returns (and loss too). However, no pain, no gain so I have changed my outlook on life and I take massive risks these days. Win some, loss some but hopefully more wins than losses. My company (or rather the inventor/tinkerer in me) was working on a new breakthrough stand alone energy source. I had a MOU with a small American company to supply me something they invented. They got bought out by good old Elon Musk and they will no longer supply their technology / products to outsiders.  Wasted a lot of engineering time and now back to square one.


Mate, just keep on going, no matter the failures... Be persistent....You will achieve your goal one day..


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> put me in stitches


Can't like for obvious reasons. But I'd by lying if I said I hadn't done anything out of passion and ended up with stitches...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, just keep on going, no matter the failures... Be persistent....You will achieve your goal one day..


Thanks. Oh yeah, resilience is my middle name.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> LOL no not really just bled like a mfckr. ER wouldn't sew it up til animal control showed up.


I thought it was your lip. Why did you bite Bo 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, I got to say that I am very impressed with this new software platform. I allows me to use all the gifs that I could only have dreamt about. 😁


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> My social circle is more like a point.


Not if you count this one 
"You've got friends from all over the world."


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The ratings may be good...
> 
> I am fine with grubby interiors but not rats or cockroaches running across the floor. Cockroaches give me the sh*ts.


A balance between good and bad vermin is the best. Good vermin eats bad vermin until a badder vermin eats good vermin, all the way up the food chain. I consider myself as one bada$$ vermin.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> My Top 5 grail trees:
> 
> Acer Palmatum Sango Kaku (Coral bark maple)
> Prunus Kanzan (Cherry blossom)
> ...


My chainsaw has been more into cutting down lately.

Greta's pleased that you are restoring the cosmic balance.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. Oh yeah, resilience is my middle name.


Dogbert Resilience is fat?
Dogbert is Resiliently fat?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> A small country? But I did advise getting an
> Akula class gently used didn't I


Nope. Based on my time in the early 2000s in Komsomolsk and Sov Govan at Amur Shipbuilding Plant (who built them).... no such thing as gently used.... they went straight to death trap / fixer-upper before they even hit the water.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Marendra said:


> Is that a chain? In calgary, there are two Korean fried chicken places we frequent.... better of the two is "yum-yum bbq".... which is a weird name since it's fried, not bbq'd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Korean fast food chain that I tried some years ago on a trip to the Philippines, they had some amazing triple fried chicken ?









Home | BonChon Chicken Philippines


Korean Style Chicken




bonchon.com.ph





I saw there is a Bonchon in Canada, but I don't know if it's the same


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I had a guy test positive with nothing worse than sniffles. Unfortunately, he lives with his elderly father, whose immune system is compromised by chemotherapy, and the father tested positive, too.


Sorry to hear and hope his dad pulls through ok. Wouldn't want that on my conscience.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT is a hell of a cook who doesn't cook.


Sounds like my wife; she cooks but only 2-3 times a year. But she also one very messy cook so I don't mind not having the clean up. She's also been a vegetarian so I don't even like what she cooks when she cooks.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> We have a few crepe myrtles
> View attachment 15406416


Looks like you have a tourist out front taking a picture. Do you live in a historic house 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> That's where the circle comes in.


Which leads to my question: knowing that a straight line is a circle with an infinite radius, can we consider a point as being a circle with a negative infinite radius? are you getting my point?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> My wife got hit hard two weeks ago. Was on prednisone for a while only thing that worked . Me I got nada . Some are allergic some not ...but she scratched herself to death and couldn't sleep . Took oatmeal baths to help sooth ..


The last part sounds messy. How the h€ll did you get all the oatmeal out of the tub?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I am fortunate to own several businesses, and my Chick is in hospitality. She is an event planner in Manhattan. She only does high end functions. Her industry is destroyed. Together we own a Kids gym called We Rock the Spectrum. We were in business 11 months before the shutdown. We were turning the corner, making some money and booked solid through late May for birthday partys and early June for school field trips.
> 
> We have been closed for over 5 1/2 months. The PPP money was a joke. A pittance. We were denied the EEIDL loan twice. When I finally got someone on the phone I was told the SBA wasn't considering any small businesses that were in business less than a year, or not profitable.
> 
> ...


Geez that's sad. Heard on the news last night that unemployment is up by 50% in my area. With two universities with little or no effects, the majority must be small businesses getting hit hard. Getting through all of this is gonna take time.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Dogbert Resilience is fat?
> Dogbert is Resiliently fat?


LOL. 1st one, the resilience is fat. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which leads to my question: knowing that a straight line is a circle with an infinite radius, can we consider a point as being a circle with a negative infinite radius? are you getting my point?


Huh?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> Those Streetfighter Seiko 5s make me wanna hurl chunks. Looks like they've positioned this watch for the under-12 market.


Just l;ooked them them up, they all look stupid and I'm also a fan of streetfighter. The Ryu one I quite like the colours on it but the backstory turns me off the thing


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Nessum Dorma just phenomenal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - Melbourne

Nice amp!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is oversized grass.


Cross it with weed and you've got something smokeable with a built in bong

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> I don't agree with your last paragraph. Has nothing to do with hate. It's all about opportunity and most of them don't have it. And I'm talking about the truly poor people not the working/middle class that participate in the public forum.


My statement is satirical, of course. I am not mocking the true poor, the victims of circumstances, being by birth or by adversity. I am talking about the middle/lower middle class in general that blame their condition on the rich and see them as a social injustice, instead of blaming themselves for their bad decisions in life and their lack of good judgement. France is the perfect example: they have been fighting all their life to lower the weekly work hours, they want to indulge themselves, they take a whole month of vacations every year (regardless of their income, even those on welfare must do it), they want to lower retirement age, they want all the benefits but don't want to pay for them... and they hate rich people, wouldn't hesitate to key a nice car or bang it multiple times while parking their piece of sh1t. Here on this forum, when I see the behaviour and the rethoric of a vast majority, or even their thought process, I wonder how they manage to put food on the table; ie, they have birds' IQs just based on their generalisations and preconceived ideas: Rolex people are douche (probably fired by a Rolex wearer boss) - billionaires wear cheap watches (with a picture of Bill Gates wearing a Casio) - ADs are morons (I went to an AD wearing flip-flops and was treated like sh1t, how does he know that I am not a millionaire, millionaires wear flip-flops! yeah, on the beach you moron, not while shopping for his Patek) - my watch is more expensive than my car (are you proud of yourself that your car is cheaper than your watch?), cars depreciate, my watch doesn't (meaning you can't afford a car, more reason not to buy a useless watch) - rich people drive Camry (if you want to believe this and feel rich while driving your Camry) - rich people have more money than brains (it takes brains to make money, where does this leave you?) - I bet you the guy with the Lange doesn't even know what an anchor is (of course he doesn't, he was too busy making money while you were studying the inner workings of your Vostok, but he'll have plenty of time to learn more about his watch when he'll retire). This is a small sample of the mindset of the poor people I am talking about, based on posts I read here. I never interacted with this kind of people in real life, I am not going to start doing it now on the interweb, it was a bad experience, against OoO good judgement, I learned my lesson. Now back to our regular meaningful useless discussions


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. High risk = big returns (and loss too). However, no pain, no gain so I have changed my outlook on life and I take massive risks these days. Win some, loss some but hopefully more wins than losses. My company (or rather the inventor/tinkerer in me) was working on a new breakthrough stand alone energy source. I had a MOU with a small American company to supply me something they invented. They got bought out by good old Elon Musk and they will no longer supply their technology / products to outsiders.  Wasted a lot of engineering time and now back to square one.


Heard on the radio yesterday that a Norwegian group is using solar to create H gas and the combing H with CO2 to make methane as fuel. Doesn't sound that energy efficient but it should reduce airplane emissions.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Archer is well behaved.


Polite and very informative posts. One of the best on WUS.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Heard on a recent Fratello podcast that between 1919 and 1971 Omega had 72 world records and 93 first place achievements in the observatory tests. Anyone know how well other watch brands did before Seiko sabotaged the games? The Trinity must have ranked high as well, or?


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry...keep at it... likely I would have billions or nothing by now except (see previous post). Sometimes it's fun to think what would I do with say 10 billion (note : should ask PF) ...you would be surprised I think with my first spend..


A shave?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Polite and very informative posts. One of the best on WUS.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Possibly, I don't know him, but he quickly rallied the mob when he saw that he was dealing with someone that knows more about watches than he thought after I pointed to the invalidity of his statement regarding shock protections. Also, the guy pretends to be an ingeneer, but chose to become a watchmaker, strange choice of career, but again, a diploma is just a piece of paper if the competence is lacking or laziness is predominant (see my previous post)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Heard on a recent Fratello podcast that between 1919 and 1971 Omega had 72 world records and 93 first place achievements in the observatory tests. Anyone know how well other watch brands did before Seiko sabotaged the games? The Trinity must have ranked high as well, or?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I don't know about Omega's achievements, but I remember in my youth (60s-70s) that Omega was considered to be one of the best watches


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Heard on the radio yesterday that a Norwegian group is using solar to create H gas and the combing H with CO2 to make methane as fuel. Doesn't sound that energy efficient but it should reduce airplane emissions.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


People are working on all sorts of solutions towards a common goal.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> My statement is satirical, of course. I am not mocking the true poor, the victims of circumstances, being by birth or by adversity. I am talking about the middle/lower middle class in general that blame their condition on the rich and see them as a social injustice, instead of blaming themselves for their bad decisions in life and their lack of good judgement. France is the perfect example: they have been fighting all their life to lower the weekly work hours, they want to indulge themselves, they take a whole month of vacations every year (regardless of their income, even those on welfare must do it), they want to lower retirement age, they want all the benefits but don't want to pay for them... and they hate rich people, wouldn't hesitate to key a nice car or bang it multiple times while parking their piece of sh1t. Here on this forum, when I see the behaviour and the rethoric of a vast majority, or even their thought process, I wonder how they manage to put food on the table; ie, they have birds' IQs just based on their generalisations and preconceived ideas: Rolex people are douche (probably fired by a Rolex wearer boss) - billionaires wear cheap watches (with a picture of Bill Gates wearing a Casio) - ADs are morons (I went to an AD wearing flip-flops and was treated like sh1t, how does he know that I am not a millionaire, millionaires wear flip-flops! yeah, on the beach you moron, not while shopping for his Patek) - my watch is more expensive than my car (are you proud of yourself that your car is cheaper than your watch?), cars depreciate, my watch doesn't (meaning you can't afford a car, more reason not to buy a useless watch) - rich people drive Camry (if you want to believe this and feel rich while driving your Camry) - rich people have more money than brains (it takes brains to make money, where does this leave you?) - I bet you the guy with the Lange doesn't even know what an anchor is (of course he doesn't, he was too busy making money while you were studying the inner workings of your Vostok, but he'll have plenty of time to learn more about his watch when he'll retire). This is a small sample of the mindset of the poor people I am talking about, based on posts I read here. I never interacted with this kind of people in real life, I am not going to start doing it now on the interweb, it was a bad experience, against OoO good judgement, I learned my lesson. Now back to our regular meaningful useless discussions


An interesting technical meaning to life.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know about Omega's achievements, but I remember in my youth (60s-70s) that Omega was considered to be one of the best watches


Omega's big mistake but totally inline with their mission of achieving highly accurate timepieces was investing heavily in megaquartz. They like many others also made fugly watches back in the 1970s. Not the best decade for fashion but some of us survived.









Omega Megaquartz | A Collectors Guide


This website will assist the avid collector in appreciating what is considered to be the most accurate non-thermocompensated watch in the world, the Omega Megaquartz




www.omegamegaquartz.com





Can you imagine picking a watch to match these clothes!










I did find a picture of BT back then


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> My statement is satirical, of course. I am not mocking the true poor, the victims of circumstances, being by birth or by adversity. I am talking about the middle/lower middle class in general that blame their condition on the rich and see them as a social injustice, instead of blaming themselves for their bad decisions in life and their lack of good judgement. France is the perfect example: they have been fighting all their life to lower the weekly work hours, they want to indulge themselves, they take a whole month of vacations every year (regardless of their income, even those on welfare must do it), they want to lower retirement age, they want all the benefits but don't want to pay for them... and they hate rich people, wouldn't hesitate to key a nice car or bang it multiple times while parking their piece of sh1t. Here on this forum, when I see the behaviour and the rethoric of a vast majority, or even their thought process, I wonder how they manage to put food on the table; ie, they have birds' IQs just based on their generalisations and preconceived ideas: Rolex people are douche (probably fired by a Rolex wearer boss) - billionaires wear cheap watches (with a picture of Bill Gates wearing a Casio) - ADs are morons (I went to an AD wearing flip-flops and was treated like sh1t, how does he know that I am not a millionaire, millionaires wear flip-flops! yeah, on the beach you moron, not while shopping for his Patek) - my watch is more expensive than my car (are you proud of yourself that your car is cheaper than your watch?), cars depreciate, my watch doesn't (meaning you can't afford a car, more reason not to buy a useless watch) - rich people drive Camry (if you want to believe this and feel rich while driving your Camry) - rich people have more money than brains (it takes brains to make money, where does this leave you?) - I bet you the guy with the Lange doesn't even know what an anchor is (of course he doesn't, he was too busy making money while you were studying the inner workings of your Vostok, but he'll have plenty of time to learn more about his watch when he'll retire). This is a small sample of the mindset of the poor people I am talking about, based on posts I read here. I never interacted with this kind of people in real life, I am not going to start doing it now on the interweb, it was a bad experience, against OoO good judgement, I learned my lesson. Now back to our regular meaningful useless discussions


Love the rant PF! 
Bottom line is haters are gonna hate on something. Jealousy based most of the time. Social media makes it worse because now popularity and acceptance is based on likes and online arse kissing. 
This forum and most social media shows the nature of people if you actually study people. Being on the lower end demographically at least in this thread, I can see it pretty clearly. You're not gonna get away from jealous people that are starving for attention online. Car forums are even worse. That's why I always end up gravitating to threads like this. The "let's talk about something else threads". Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> My statement is satirical, of course. I am not mocking the true poor, the victims of circumstances, being by birth or by adversity. I am talking about the middle/lower middle class in general that blame their condition on the rich and see them as a social injustice, instead of blaming themselves for their bad decisions in life and their lack of good judgement. France is the perfect example: they have been fighting all their life to lower the weekly work hours, they want to indulge themselves, they take a whole month of vacations every year (regardless of their income, even those on welfare must do it), they want to lower retirement age, they want all the benefits but don't want to pay for them... and they hate rich people, wouldn't hesitate to key a nice car or bang it multiple times while parking their piece of sh1t. Here on this forum, when I see the behaviour and the rethoric of a vast majority, or even their thought process, I wonder how they manage to put food on the table; ie, they have birds' IQs just based on their generalisations and preconceived ideas: Rolex people are douche (probably fired by a Rolex wearer boss) - billionaires wear cheap watches (with a picture of Bill Gates wearing a Casio) - ADs are morons (I went to an AD wearing flip-flops and was treated like sh1t, how does he know that I am not a millionaire, millionaires wear flip-flops! yeah, on the beach you moron, not while shopping for his Patek) - my watch is more expensive than my car (are you proud of yourself that your car is cheaper than your watch?), cars depreciate, my watch doesn't (meaning you can't afford a car, more reason not to buy a useless watch) - rich people drive Camry (if you want to believe this and feel rich while driving your Camry) - rich people have more money than brains (it takes brains to make money, where does this leave you?) - I bet you the guy with the Lange doesn't even know what an anchor is (of course he doesn't, he was too busy making money while you were studying the inner workings of your Vostok, but he'll have plenty of time to learn more about his watch when he'll retire). This is a small sample of the mindset of the poor people I am talking about, based on posts I read here. I never interacted with this kind of people in real life, I am not going to start doing it now on the interweb, it was a bad experience, against OoO good judgement, I learned my lesson. Now back to our regular meaningful useless discussions


Are you being satirical about the middle/lower class too? I'd argue they are the overwhelming majority on these forums a forum you seem to spend plenty of time on, arguing superficial crap and then roping in other members of this fine thread to argue the most shallow discussions on the most inane topics.

I've dealt with society on all levels from the destitute in state housing to the mega rich and from my experience the working/middle class are the happiest of them all, have no 'condition' and don't blame anyone for anything.

You my friend are making generalisations that lack any substance and it makes you appear like an elitist, lacking any type of empathy.

In Australia you'd be labelled a rich wanker at least by middle class Australians like me who are proud of their working class roots.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Are you being satirical about the middle/lower class too? I'd argue they are the overwhelming majority on these forums a forum you seem to spend plenty of time on, arguing superficial crap and then roping in other members of this fine thread to argue the most shallow discussions on the most inane topics.
> 
> I've dealt with society on all levels from the destitute in state housing to the mega rich and from my experience the working/middle class are the happiest of them all, have no 'condition' and don't blame anyone for anything.
> 
> ...


Again, I think that you misread me. I gave examples of the people I was describing, do you see yourself fitting in any of the descriptions? I don't.

P.S.: I don't have a problem with hard working people that try to move forward in life, I have a problem with whiners that hate on almost everything without trying to do the effort to get there; as I always say, there is nothing as a free lunch, you want something, work for it


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Flaunting wealth is pretty boorish.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rusty427 said:


> Flaunting wealth is pretty boorish.


Which is the main reason why a popular member no longer posts here.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

We finally have a concrete exchange of views, instead of everyday photos of pretty babes, gifs and good food on the table. I am very curious to see how this discussion about social classes will develop and how the individual Brothers OoO will see them.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Nope. Based on my time in the early 2000s in Komsomolsk and Sov Govan at Amur Shipbuilding Plant (who built them).... no such thing as gently used.... they went straight to death trap / fixer-upper before they even hit the water.


TIC brother especially on gently used but far from being bad boats


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Again, I think that you misread me. I gave examples of the people I was describing, do you see yourself fitting in any of the descriptions? I don't.
> 
> P.S.: I don't have a problem with hard working people that try to move forward in life, I have a problem with whiners that hate on almost everything without trying to do the effort to get there; as I always say, there is nothing as a free lunch, you want something, work for it


Well, in 2005 I moved overseas, sold my 1998 Camry, and used the money to buy a 16710... no ragrets!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> The last part sounds messy. How the h€ll did you get all the oatmeal out of the tub?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think it is like a paste type thing not the actual floating oats


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My father used to describe our family as having "caviar taste and a peanut butter pocket book." 

I think it's a difference between "aspire" and " inspire."

Aspire in one hand and take a dump in the other and tell me which hand fills up first.

I do want to thank the brethren for inspiring me. You probably didn't realize it, but you do.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which leads to my question: knowing that a straight line is a circle with an infinite radius, can we consider a point as being a circle with a negative infinite radius?


I would think a zero radius would suffice...



Panerol Forte said:


> are you getting my point?


"Math humor; arh, arh!"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> Well, in 2005 I moved overseas, sold my 1998 Camry, and used the money to buy a 16710... no ragrets!


And that was a good move


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> We finally have a concrete exchange of views, instead of everyday photos of pretty babes, gifs and good food on the table. I am very curious to see how this discussion about social classes will develop and how the individual Brothers OoO will see them.


I'm gonna give the topic a wide berth...


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which leads to my question: knowing that a straight line is a circle with an infinite radius, can we consider a point as being a circle with a negative infinite radius? are you getting my point?


OK I give up. Please just label me a rolex toting dimwit snob fan boy. 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I would think a zero radius would suffice...


GF

On second thought, perhaps a "one divided by infinity" radius would be more in line with the example...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Again, I think that you misread me. I gave examples of the people I was describing, do you see yourself fitting in any of the descriptions? I don't.
> 
> P.S.: I don't have a problem with hard working people that try to move forward in life, I have a problem with whiners that hate on almost everything without trying to do the effort to get there; as I always say, there is nothing as a free lunch, you want something, work for it


The key for me is "hard working" the rest is icing on the cake. There is no free lunch well some do get one but the vast majority of people have to earn it and that is how it should work. You need to have the smarts and the drive to push through and get to where you want to be. Some folks though are stuck . My FIL drove a train his whole life so there wasn't much further to go off the tracks. He did it with pride and has exemplary values . He simply never went past high school education wise but far from an idiot.
I will also say that I work w mostly very educated people so slightly biased in terms of day to day exposure but education isn't a recipe in and in itself for success . It did get them a job simply bcs of the degrees BUT many still can't find their way out of a problem requiring logic and common sense....go figure .


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm gonna give the topic a wide berth...


I sat down comfortably and waited ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> Flaunting wealth is pretty boorish.


Faking wealth through a couple of luxury items is boorish, showing wealth is a reality that can't be hidden; take BSF for instance, no matter how hard he tries to hide it, it still transpires


Galaga said:


> Which is the main reason why a popular member no longer posts here.


And you G, you forgot how you flaunted your new Rolex at the office, and your new BMW? you get to set the limit of what is "shared" and what is "flaunted" on a Rolex subforum?

Anyways, I am really that you feel that way both of you, and really sorry G that you lost that popular member, so, I will follow the advice of my dear friend Big Al in such situations and respectfully tell the three of you to eat a d1ck


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> The key for me is "hard working" the rest is icing on the cake. There is no free lunch well some do get one but the vast majority of people have to earn it and that is how it should work. You need to have the smarts and the drive to push through and get to where you want to be. Some folks though are stuck . My FIL drove a train his whole life so there wasn't much further to go off the tracks. He did it with pride and has exemplary values . He simply never went past high school education wise but *far from an idiot.*


Whenever I hear someone say, "I'm just dumb ol' country boy..." I think, "Ok, pay attention; you're gonna learn something here."



jmanlay said:


> I will also say that I work w mostly very educated people so slightly biased in terms of day to day exposure but education isn't a recipe in and in itself for success . It did get them a job simply bcs of the degrees BUT many still can't find their way out of a problem requiring logic and common sense....go figure .


While not universally true, I've found many examples of where the number of degrees and smarts is inversely related...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> I sat down comfortably and waited ...


Ok, you're in the perfect position for this.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Faking wealth through a couple of luxury items is boorish, showing wealth is a reality that can't be hidden; take BSF for instance, no matter how hard he tries to hide it, it still transpires
> 
> And you G, you forgot how you flaunted your new Rolex at the office, and your new BMW? you get to set the limit of what is "shared" and what is "flaunted" on a Rolex subforum?
> 
> Anyways, I am really that you feel that way both of you, and really sorry G that you lost that popular member, so, I will follow the advice of my dear friend Big Al in such situations and respectfully tell the three of you to eat a d1ck


What is this: d1ck?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I would think a zero radius would suffice


True, but I was having my morning coffee, my mind wasn't clear enough


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF
> 
> On second thought, perhaps a "one divided by infinity" radius would be more in line with the example...


I'll think about it tomorrow morning with my coffee


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> The key for me is "hard working" the rest is icing on the cake. There is no free lunch well some do get one but the vast majority of people have to earn it and that is how it should work. You need to have the smarts and the drive to push through and get to where you want to be. Some folks though are stuck . My FIL drove a train his whole life so there wasn't much further to go off the tracks. He did it with pride and has exemplary values . He simply never went past high school education wise but far from an idiot.
> I will also say that I work w mostly very educated people so slightly biased in terms of day to day exposure but education isn't a recipe in and in itself for success . It did get them a job simply bcs of the degrees BUT many still can't find their way out of a problem requiring logic and common sense....go figure .


I agree with all of the above 1000%


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Faking wealth through a couple of luxury items is boorish, showing wealth is a reality that can't be hidden; take BSF for instance, no matter how hard he tries to hide it, it still transpires


Hey, I'm just a poor ol' country boy. 😇


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, you're in the perfect position for this.
> 
> View attachment 15407194


I was counting on a verbal argument and got a beautiful girl on the wallpaper.

And on the educational topic:
The school itself and the obtained diploma will not make people intelligent. School only helps in broadening its horizons, collides culturally, mentally and intellectually people from different social strata. Some learn from it, others jump over a puddle, just not to help themselves.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> What is this: d1ck?


Replace 1 with i


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, you're in the perfect position for this.
> 
> View attachment 15407194


GF.

I'm wondering how long it will take for someone to observe, "Wow, that's some really nice sand!"


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF.
> 
> I'm wondering how long it will take for someone to observe, "Wow, that's some really nice sand!"


Sorry, what did you say? I was mesmerized by this beautiful heavenly sand


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whenever I hear someone say, "I'm just dumb ol' country boy..." I think, "Ok, pay attention; you're gonna learn something here."
> 
> I will also say that I work w mostly very educated people so slightly biased in terms of day to day exposure but education isn't a recipe in and in itself for success . It did get them a job simply bcs of the degrees BUT many still can't find their way out of a problem requiring logic and common sense....go figure .


While not universally true, I've found many examples of where the number of degrees and smarts is inversely related...[/QUOTE]

True and there are also many judging one person just on how they sound and are from. one of my bro in-law's friend is this guy that sounds like he is from the woods because he is from the woods . Small town and I am talking small town AL, raised dirt poor. 
Anyhow he became a quite renowned neuro surgeon and clearly is doing very well but man if you met the dude and judged him by his accccennnnt then ...
This idea that folks from the south are a bunch of hillbilly redneck idiots is about as dumb as it gets but there isn't a day that goes by ....well he is from the south you know.

So it is a combination of things people passing judgement based on race , based on education , based on accents ....the only part I give a rat's [email protected]@ about are 
A : can YOU solve a problem and can you explain what the problem actually is and show me how you would go about dealing w it ? 
B can YOU actually deliver and not just talk about it? (preferably w valid past experience to demonstrate success or if you are a newbie I need to see that you can.) 
C are you a good fit for this team ? because it matters

Clearly you need the education behind you but if you don't have A and B get the F out . I can settle on C if you kick major ass but if you don't have A and B then C only isn't gonna work either


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> TIC brother especially on gently used but far from being bad boats


Lol, I know... I was slagging more on the people than the boat. When I dealt with ASP, they were incompetent, full stop... Russia was still recovering and ASP, in particular, weren't paying salaries, so anyone who could get another job left. All the ASP bigwigs of the time are all in jail now, I'm told.

In 2003, there were fairly established rumours that there were 2 nuclear subs in the bowels of their Komsomolsk-on-Amur shipyard.... not finished (no money), but with the reactors activated (I'm not a sub expert so probably missing a lot of the finer details). In 2008, 20 or so people were killed during sea trials of K152 (Nerpa).... I think it was an Akula, but not sure. Something about a fire / malfunction of fire suppression, or both. At the time, one of the causes was human error / loss of collective competence at ASP. Not sure if that was the real story or not, but that early report resonated with me. They were hopeless, and not in an endearing way. Hopefully they recovered and now have smart people working for them again.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's yer perspective right here.
> 
> View attachment 15404277


are those porsche bumpers?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Lol, I know... I was slagging more on the people than the boat. When I dealt with ASP, they were incompetent, full stop... Russia was still recovering and ASP, in particular, weren't paying salaries, so anyone who could get another job left. All the ASP bigwigs of the time are all in jail now, I'm told.
> 
> In 2003, there were fairly established rumours that there were 2 nuclear subs in the bowels of their Komsomolsk-on-Amur shipyard.... not finished (no money), but with the reactors activated (I'm not a sub expert so probably missing a lot of the finer details). In 2008, 20 or so people were killed during sea trials of K152 (Nerpa).... I think it was an Akula, but not sure. Something about a fire / malfunction of fire suppression, or both. At the time, one of the causes was human error / loss of collective competence at ASP. Not sure if that was the real story or not, but that early report resonated with me. They were hopeless, and not in an endearing way. Hopefully they recovered and now have smart people working for them again.


The lack of funds their is staggering but at the same time they can get quite ingenious at the detriment of safety but hey it is for mother Russia right 
They had a fire on a Delfin class not too long ago ...human error ; the Kursk (not Akula) also clearly a big problem 
The Nerpa was indeed a Akula now Indian navy also human error ....so really the issues are mostly around lack of training , funds than the built per say ..


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Faking wealth through a couple of luxury items is boorish, showing wealth is a reality that can't be hidden; take BSF for instance, no matter how hard he tries to hide it, it still transpires
> 
> And you G, you forgot how you flaunted your new Rolex at the office, and your new BMW? *you get to set the limit of what is "shared" and what is "flaunted" on a Rolex subforum?*
> 
> Anyways, I am really that you feel that way both of you, and really sorry G that you lost that popular member, so, I will follow the advice of my dear friend Big Al in such situations and respectfully tell the three of you to eat a d1ck


This^.

When I shared the photo of my new car was I flaunting or was I sharing with my OoO brothers? How do we draw the line? Granted it's "only" a reasonably "affordable" ride, so it's hardly flaunting on any sense of the word. After all, this was no Ferrari nor Porsche.

But I think it has as much to do with how that was perceived as much as what my intentions were.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> No date, no second hand, simplicity perfected ....
> 
> View attachment 15404786


PAMs like this are the best. Elegance in simplicity.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF
> 
> On second thought, perhaps a "one divided by infinity" radius would be more in line with the example...


your posts made me think. Maybe zero radius is right. If it's really a point, it extends in no direction. It is just that. A point.

or is it measurable infinitesimally? Like how a paper folded in half should theoretically be folded infinitely? Or that an asymptote will never really touch the line?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I would think a zero radius would suffice...
> 
> "Math humor; arh, arh!"


I don't get it. 



OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whenever I hear someone say, "I'm just dumb ol' country boy..." I think, "Ok, pay attention; you're gonna learn something here."
> 
> While not universally true, I've found many examples of where the number of degrees and smarts is inversely related...


Can't argue with any of this. Dumb old country boy with some know how is dangerous. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> What is this: d1ck?


Tallywacker.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> True and there are also many judging one person just on how they sound and are from. one of my bro in-law's friend is this guy that sounds like he is from the woods because he is from the woods . Small town and I am talking small town AL, raised dirt poor.
> Anyhow he became a quite renowned neuro surgeon and clearly is doing very well but man if you met the dude and judged him by his accccennnnt then ...
> This idea that folks from the south are a bunch of hillbilly redneck idiots is about as dumb as it gets but there isn't a day that goes by ....well he is from the south you know.
> 
> ...


I have and A and B guy in my team.

He is definitely not a C guy and often his own worst enemy.

I have spent the last couple of years coaching him on how to behave in social situations and how to treat others and have come close to fire his arsicle on several occasions.

Problem is - he is damn talented and always over delivers....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> My statement is satirical, of course. I am not mocking the true poor, the victims of circumstances, being by birth or by adversity. I am talking about the middle/lower middle class in general that blame their condition on the rich and see them as a social injustice, instead of blaming themselves for their bad decisions in life and their lack of good judgement. France is the perfect example: they have been fighting all their life to lower the weekly work hours, they want to indulge themselves, they take a whole month of vacations every year (regardless of their income, even those on welfare must do it), they want to lower retirement age, they want all the benefits but don't want to pay for them... and they hate rich people, wouldn't hesitate to key a nice car or bang it multiple times while parking their piece of sh1t. Here on this forum, when I see the behaviour and the rethoric of a vast majority, or even their thought process, I wonder how they manage to put food on the table; ie, they have birds' IQs just based on their generalisations and preconceived ideas: Rolex people are douche (probably fired by a Rolex wearer boss) - billionaires wear cheap watches (with a picture of Bill Gates wearing a Casio) - ADs are morons (I went to an AD wearing flip-flops and was treated like sh1t, how does he know that I am not a millionaire, millionaires wear flip-flops! yeah, on the beach you moron, not while shopping for his Patek) - my watch is more expensive than my car (are you proud of yourself that your car is cheaper than your watch?), cars depreciate, my watch doesn't (meaning you can't afford a car, more reason not to buy a useless watch) - rich people drive Camry (if you want to believe this and feel rich while driving your Camry) - rich people have more money than brains (it takes brains to make money, where does this leave you?) - I bet you the guy with the Lange doesn't even know what an anchor is (of course he doesn't, he was too busy making money while you were studying the inner workings of your Vostok, but he'll have plenty of time to learn more about his watch when he'll retire). This is a small sample of the mindset of the poor people I am talking about, based on posts I read here. I never interacted with this kind of people in real life, I am not going to start doing it now on the interweb, it was a bad experience, against OoO good judgement, I learned my lesson. Now back to our regular meaningful useless discussions


This was a very impressive rant PF!

The problem is all of this neo-Marxist rhetoric of the mainstream media and its influence on millennials which makes this the accepted world view of today (of course it's not just today, it's been going on for a long time- it's just very well accepted today even by very affluent idiots). If you are rich, you must have oppressed others to get where you are. If you are poor, it was because someone has taken advantage of you. And if anyone talks about personal responsibility, they are labeled as a far right-winger.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> your posts made me think. Maybe zero radius is right. If it's really a point, it extends in no direction. It is just that. A point.
> 
> or is it measurable infinitesimally? Like how a paper folded in half should theoretically be folded infinitely? Or that an asymptote will never really touch the line?


If a point is a dot is a circle it should have a radius. But then what's the point of discussing this


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> If a point is a dot is a circle it should have a radius. But then what's the point of discussing this


yes, no point. We just go around in circles.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> While not universally true, I've found many examples of where the number of degrees and smarts is inversely related...


In academia you find many As and Bs that aren't Cs. Many bounce around from post-doc to post-doc. Being a lone wolf doesn't cut it in today's research environment.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> This^.
> 
> When I shared the photo of my new car was I flaunting or was I sharing with my OoO brothers? How do we draw the line? Granted it's "only" a reasonably "affordable" ride, so it's hardly flaunting on any sense of the word. After all, this was no Ferrari nor Porsche.
> 
> But I think it has as much to do with how that was perceived as much as what my intentions were.


I believe the intentions is the issue in some places. Be proud of your stuff and share. It's a "good for you" type of thing. Nothing wrong with that. Sharing and flaunting are two different things.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yes, no point. We just go around in circles.


Chuckle of the day!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> your posts made me think. Maybe zero radius is right. If it's really a point, it extends in no direction. It is just that. A point.
> 
> or is it measurable infinitesimally? Like how a paper folded in half should theoretically be folded infinitely? Or that an asymptote will never really touch the line?


Quick one for you Pongster since you mentioned folding papers: if you take a sheet of paper with a thickness of 0.1mm and fold it 50 times, what thickness will you end up with?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

harry_flashman said:


> Well, in 2005 I moved overseas, sold my 1998 Camry, and used the money to buy a 16710... no ragrets!


You misspelled "rug rats".


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Quick one for you Pongster since you mentioned folding papers: if you take a sheet of paper with a thickness of 0.1mm and fold it 50 times, what thickness will you end up with?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Quick one for you Pongster since you mentioned folding papers: if you take a sheet of paper with a thickness of 0.1mm and fold it 50 times, what thickness will you end up with?


can you even fold a paper that many times in real life? By the fifth or sixth time, might be impossible already.

are the usual coupon bond papers 0.1mm thin?

mathematically and theoretically, the increase in thickness is exponential.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> My uncle had a digger once, a husky. That dog could not get tired or be contained. There was no putting him out in the yard, you had to be with him every minute. If you took him for a walk, you had to be gone at least an hour.


Thus the rebar every few inches. But the effort was sort of wasted. The one time Bo tried to dig out his collar(which he never wore later) got caught under the gate. When we returned home I freed him and he remembered that incident forever. Same happened with shotgun too close.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Future collectables 









Seiko Partners With “Street Fighter” Series For Six Limited-Edition Seiko 5 Models | aBlogtoWatch


The new Seiko 5 Sports Street Fighter V Limited Edition, released in 2020, with expert analysis, specs, photos, and price.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> Tallywacker.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


KPW - now I know.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. Oh yeah, resilience is my middle name.


Really? That's an odd name but I'm not judging.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF.
> 
> I'm wondering how long it will take for someone to observe, "Wow, that's some really nice sand!"


I was just thinking that the poor girl fell and no one was helping her up. And, bless her heart, she still smiling. It would've been funnier if she face planted and had wet sand covering her face.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> My chainsaw has been more into cutting down lately.
> 
> Greta's pleased that you are restoring the cosmic balance.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


She will be happy that I'm back to staying the f away from poison ivy. No condolences required but last night waa miserable.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Future collectables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's a thread here on this. makes me reminisce.









Street Fighter Seiko Fives


I like the Blanca and Zangief but I don’t understand why they couldn’t have at least made the bezels functional with a differentiated 12 pip or something to orient it?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Faking wealth through a couple of luxury items is boorish, showing wealth is a reality that can't be hidden; take BSF for instance, no matter how hard he tries to hide it, it still transpires
> 
> And you G, you forgot how you flaunted your new Rolex at the office, and your new BMW? you get to set the limit of what is "shared" and what is "flaunted" on a Rolex subforum?
> 
> Anyways, I am really that you feel that way both of you, and really sorry G that you lost that popular member, so, I will follow the advice of my dear friend Big Al in such situations and respectfully tell the three of you to eat a d1ck


He doesn't have a BMW


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like you have a tourist out front taking a picture. Do you live in a historic house
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Good catch. Nah that's the rear of the house.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm gonna give the topic a wide berth...


I actually really like the topic however am going to refrain from commenting because it's a discussion that's much better had in person. There's too much that can misinterpreted and it's also a topic that I can see me writing a hell of a lot on.

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not going to start doing it now on the interweb, it was a bad experience, against OoO good judgement, I learned my lesson. Now back to our regular meaningful useless discussions


TBH, you've got awfully thin skin for the broader scope of WUS. You're sheltered here in OoO because we are all comfortable with the fact that we're a collective of idiots fawning over man-jewelry, and we let a lot of things slide.

You're also quick to pass judgment against others who have opinions or experiences contrary to yours, as we saw when you started slinging monkey shyt at Archer, one of the most respected (and patient!) members of WUS. (frankly, the kind of nonsense he has to deflect shows why most watchmakers won't waste their time here) Dealing with trolls and whiners is one thing,*** but disrespecting longtime forum regulars who actually make good contributions isn't cool.

***Trolls and whiners aren't worth getting worked up over, either. My wife doesn't talk back to noisy idiots - not because she's meek, but because she knows they're not worth it, and she's comfortable enough with herself to walk away.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> My statement is satirical, of course. I am not mocking the true poor, the victims of circumstances, being by birth or by adversity. I am talking about the middle/lower middle class in general that blame their condition on the rich and see them as a social injustice, instead of blaming themselves for their bad decisions in life and their lack of good judgement. France is the perfect example: they have been fighting all their life to lower the weekly work hours, they want to indulge themselves, they take a whole month of vacations every year (regardless of their income, even those on welfare must do it), they want to lower retirement age, they want all the benefits but don't want to pay for them... and they hate rich people, wouldn't hesitate to key a nice car or bang it multiple times while parking their piece of sh1t. Here on this forum, when I see the behaviour and the rethoric of a vast majority, or even their thought process, I wonder how they manage to put food on the table; ie, they have birds' IQs just based on their generalisations and preconceived ideas: Rolex people are douche (probably fired by a Rolex wearer boss) - billionaires wear cheap watches (with a picture of Bill Gates wearing a Casio) - ADs are morons (I went to an AD wearing flip-flops and was treated like sh1t, how does he know that I am not a millionaire, millionaires wear flip-flops! yeah, on the beach you moron, not while shopping for his Patek) - my watch is more expensive than my car (are you proud of yourself that your car is cheaper than your watch?), cars depreciate, my watch doesn't (meaning you can't afford a car, more reason not to buy a useless watch) - rich people drive Camry (if you want to believe this and feel rich while driving your Camry) - rich people have more money than brains (it takes brains to make money, where does this leave you?) - I bet you the guy with the Lange doesn't even know what an anchor is (of course he doesn't, he was too busy making money while you were studying the inner workings of your Vostok, but he'll have plenty of time to learn more about his watch when he'll retire). This is a small sample of the mindset of the poor people I am talking about, based on posts I read here. I never interacted with this kind of people in real life, I am not going to start doing it now on the interweb, it was a bad experience, against OoO good judgement, I learned my lesson. Now back to our regular meaningful useless discussions


Bigger question is how did you avoid in real life?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Future collectables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As collectible as that ugly-ass Panda Daytona was forty years ago.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> He doesn't have a BMW


Dude, are some of you guys keeping spreadsheets about us? I'm sure Sporty has (or had) a list of Rolex & Tudor owners so he can pass around those membership cards; and I feel like PF has an entire folder of files dedicated to WUS...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> This^.
> 
> When I shared the photo of my new car was I flaunting or was I sharing with my OoO brothers? How do we draw the line? Granted it's "only" a reasonably "affordable" ride, so it's hardly flaunting on any sense of the word. After all, this was no Ferrari nor Porsche.
> 
> *But I think it has as much to do with how that was perceived as much as what my intentions were.*


This right here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> your posts made me think. Maybe zero radius is right. If it's really a point, it extends in no direction. It is just that. A point.
> 
> or is it measurable infinitesimally? Like how a paper folded in half should theoretically be folded infinitely? Or that an asymptote will never really touch the line?


Sounds like someone was paying attention in class... ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> I have and A and B guy in my team.
> 
> He is definitely not a C guy and often his own worst enemy.
> 
> ...


Def not the worst problem to have as a boss...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> can you even fold a paper that many times in real life? By the fifth or sixth time, might be impossible already.
> 
> are the usual coupon bond papers 0.1mm thin?
> 
> mathematically and theoretically, the increase in thickness is exponential.


True

20 folds will be 0.1mm X 2^20 / 1000mm / 1000m = 0.1 Km
50 folds will be 0.1mm X 2^50 / 1000mm / 1000m = 112,589,991 Km
100 folds will be 0.1mm X 2^100 / 1000mm / 1000m = 126,765,060,000,000,000,000,000 Km


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> can you even fold a paper that many times in real life? By the fifth or sixth time, might be impossible already.
> 
> are the usual coupon bond papers 0.1mm thin?
> 
> mathematically and theoretically, the increase in thickness is exponential.


Anything is always more fun with a hydraulic press:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I believe the intentions is the issue in some places. Be proud of your stuff and share. It's a "good for you" type of thing. Nothing wrong with that. Sharing and flaunting are two different things.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So when someone wears this, is it sharing or flaunting?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> In academia you find many As and Bs that aren't Cs. Many bounce around from post-doc to post-doc. Being a lone wolf doesn't cut it in today's research environment.


in school i learned that one does not learn anything new when he/she pursues a master's degree. But even if no knowledge gained still good to get one for the 3 C's. Credibility. Confidence. Contacts.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So when someone wears this, is it sharing or flaunting?
> 
> View attachment 15407462


can you send her to me so i can answer your question properly. Hard to do so just looking at a picture.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> TBH, you've got awfully thin skin for the broader scope of WUS. You're sheltered here in OoO because we are all comfortable with the fact that we're a collective of idiots fawning over man-jewelry, and we let a lot of things slide.
> 
> You're also quick to pass judgment against others who have opinions or experiences contrary to yours, as we saw when you started slinging monkey shyt at Archer, one of the most respected (and patient!) members of WUS. (frankly, the kind of nonsense he has to deflect shows why most watchmakers won't waste their time here) Dealing with trolls and whiners is one thing,*** but disrespecting longtime forum regulars who actually make good contributions isn't cool.
> 
> ***Trolls and whiners aren't worth getting worked up over, either. My wife doesn't talk back to noisy idiots - not because she's meek, but because she knows they're not worth it, and she's comfortable enough with herself to walk away.


same Archer at OF?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF.
> 
> I'm wondering how long it will take for someone to observe, "Wow, that's some really nice sand!"


Photoshopped sand


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> same Archer at OF?


Yup. And the same guy who posted this thread, which should be required reading for all new members of WUS:









How often to service a watch - a watchmaker's view


As a watchmaker I am am often asked what is the correct interval for service, and my response it always the same - it depends. I have answered this question before in several threads here, but I thought starting a new one might help keep this information where it can be seen, and not buried in...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I believe the intentions is the issue in some places. Be proud of your stuff and share. It's a "good for you" type of thing. Nothing wrong with that. Sharing and flaunting are two different things.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


True. I think (hope) my intentions were clear, it wasn't flaunting.

But if I made the same post with a photo of my new ride in the public forum, what'd you think the responses would be?

If bro PF made one mistake here, it's for him to voice his real opinions on the public forum. "Onlyoneless"* set the trap, and bro PF took a bite despite better judgement...

As for Archer, I don't know him and tbh I couldn't care less about his previous contributions to the forum. To me personally he lost his credentials when he gave his comment on the KIF shock protection.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So when someone wears this, is it sharing or flaunting?
> 
> View attachment 15407462


Chances are that she worked hard (one way or another) to look like that.

So... hmm... maybe...

"Sharing" = "See what I've been able to accomplish"
"Flaunting" = "See what I have to make me better than you"

No, I don't think I got those right... The difference is like a fine line that's drawn using gray fog...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which leads to my question: knowing that a straight line is a circle with an infinite radius, *can we consider a point as being a circle with a negative infinite radius*? are you getting my point?


Of course we can, but we should avoid stepping into it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> He doesn't have a BMW


Well, he said that he wanted to get one back then, most probably under Sporty's influence


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> This^.
> 
> When I shared the photo of my new car was I flaunting or was I sharing with my OoO brothers? How do we draw the line? Granted it's "only" a reasonably "affordable" ride, so it's hardly flaunting on any sense of the word. After all, this was no Ferrari nor Porsche.
> 
> But I think it has as much to do with how that was perceived as much as what my intentions were.


don't think anyone here is flaunting we are sharing meaningless crap whether it being a watch a car a sewing machine . Really doesn't matter. All of it is just material stuff and if we lost it tomorrow it wouldn't matter much . Much bigger things at play these days


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Dude, are some of you guys keeping spreadsheets about us? I'm sure Sporty has (or had) a list of Rolex & Tudor owners so he can pass around those membership cards; and I feel like PF has an entire folder of files dedicated to WUS...


One could call it memory a blessing and a curse


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So when someone wears this, is it sharing or flaunting?
> 
> View attachment 15407462


Definitely flaunting with much appreciation. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which leads to my question: knowing that a straight line is a circle with an infinite radius, can we consider a point as being a circle with a negative infinite radius? are you getting my point?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> She will be happy that I'm back to staying the f away from poison ivy. No condolences required but last night waa miserable.


Didn't you follow the docs instructions and keep the cream off your sensitive parts


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> TBH, you've got awfully thin skin for the broader scope of WUS. You're sheltered here in OoO because we are all comfortable with the fact that we're a collective of idiots fawning over man-jewelry, and we let a lot of things slide.
> 
> You're also quick to pass judgment against others who have opinions or experiences contrary to yours, as we saw when you started slinging monkey shyt at Archer, one of the most respected (and patient!) members of WUS. (frankly, the kind of nonsense he has to deflect shows why most watchmakers won't waste their time here) Dealing with trolls and whiners is one thing,*** but disrespecting longtime forum regulars who actually make good contributions isn't cool.
> 
> ***Trolls and whiners aren't worth getting worked up over, either. My wife doesn't talk back to noisy idiots - not because she's meek, but because she knows they're not worth it, and she's comfortable enough with herself to walk away.


I didn't sling monkey shyt at Archer, I corrected his facts, he answered, politely until this moment, then I said to him that I will gladely continue the discussion with him by PM (the thread wasn't favorable to continue a serious discussion), to which he responded his wish to continue in the open since I came to refute his post; really, I don't even know who he is and he wants to drag me further in this sh1t thread. Listen Barracks, I don't have to justify myself on a forum, and you are talking about my thin skin, but you can believe me that the only places in my life I have been disrespected is in here and on TRF, in real life, nobody would dare do it; if you meet me one day, you will know more about me and it will make sense to you. In the mean time, I prefer to stay with my OoO friends


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> One could call it memory a blessing and a curse


Is that you , BT?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Bigger question is how did you avoid in real life?


That's my secret


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Dude, are some of you guys keeping spreadsheets about us? I'm sure Sporty has (or had) a list of Rolex & Tudor owners so he can pass around those membership cards; and I feel like PF has an entire folder of files dedicated to WUS...


lol... I photoshoped back then a personalised licence plate on an X series he wanted to buy


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> As for Archer, I don't know him and tbh I couldn't care less about his previous contributions to the forum. To me personally he lost his credentials when he gave his comment on the KIF shock protection.


Digging around for more comparison info about Kif vs Incabloc, I'm not finding anything to refute what Archer says. Any anti-shock system is better than none, and maybe there's a difference at high shock loads. But we won't know _how much_ of a difference unless we can find actual engineering papers with test results.

But the most practical differences bear out in how they're serviced (a wash, it seems, as long as the watchmaker knows what they're doing) and whether a manufacturer can hold their own patent on the design (which can be argued to be as much of a marketing move as anything else).

kif vs incabloc


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> This sucks and this idiotic local polices are killing the small businesses which are the *bread and butter* of this country. I will stop there ...


We say: the bread and salt of this land ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> don't think anyone here is flaunting we are sharing meaningless crap whether it being a watch a car a sewing machine . Really doesn't matter. All of it is just material stuff and if we lost it tomorrow it wouldn't matter much . Much bigger things at play these days


Yeah, like my birthday today! ?

And my birthday watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I didn't sling monkey shyt at Archer, I corrected his facts, he answered, politely until this moment, then I said to him that* I will gladely continue the discussion with him by PM (the thread wasn't favorable to continue a serious discussion), to which he responded his wish to continue in the open since I came to refute his post;* really, I don't even know who he is and he wants to drag me further in this sh1t thread. Listen Barracks, I don't have to justify myself on a forum, and you are talking about my thin skin, but you can believe me that the only places in my life I have been disrespected is in here and on TRF, in real life, nobody would dare do it; if you meet me one day, you will know more about me and it will make sense to you. In the mean time, I prefer to stay with my OoO friends


Yeah, I know that thread had too much noise to carry on a good discussion. But saying "can we go to PM" is similar to saying, "Let's take this outside," which comes across as more combative than curious, especially given the argumentative tone of that thread.

Plus, I don't think it's productive for WUS to make such a discussion secret, since there's plenty of people who could use helpful information that it would produce. Try starting a new thread and tag him on it, and ask to be educated (even if you believe you know your facts).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, like my birthday today! 😛
> 
> And my birthday watch.
> 
> View attachment 15407555


Another birthday!

(opens spreadsheet... BSF on Aug 20...)

I'm getting more envious of that watch. Since my wife is saying that we'd only buy brand-new, and since Rolex doesn't make that dial anymore, I'm probably SOL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> One could call it memory a blessing and a curse


I seem to recall BT saying that...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, like my birthday today!
> 
> And my birthday watch.
> 
> View attachment 15407555


Happy Bday BSF! Mine is in a few days.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Is that you , BT?


Great minds...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Another birthday!
> 
> (opens spreadsheet... BSF on Aug 20...)
> 
> I'm getting more envious of that watch. Since my wife is saying that we'd only buy brand-new, and since Rolex doesn't make that dial anymore, I'm probably SOL.


Why only brand new? Sorry if you explained it before and I missed it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> We say: the bread and salt of this land ...


I'd like to think this is the bread and salt of this thread...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Why only brand new? Sorry if you explained it before and I missed it.


Godfrey. Not "GF" because I only see "girlfriend".

I've only bought a few watches brand new. My Bluesy, Exp1, Monaco (bad idea to buy new) and Panerai. All else 2nd hand.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd like to think this is the bread and salt of this thread...


Something for everyone, including Bro Dog!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Another birthday!
> 
> (opens spreadsheet... BSF on Aug 20...)
> 
> I'm getting more envious of that watch. Since my wife is saying that we'd only buy brand-new, and since Rolex doesn't make that dial anymore, I'm probably SOL.


Chrono24 was my friend...


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd like to think this is the bread and salt of this thread...


Salt I see, where is the bread? 
... oh.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Happy Bday BSF! Mine is in a few days.


Another August baby! Happy early bd then.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> Salt I see, where is the bread?
> ... oh.


Yes, this is a dish from a local restaurant...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another August baby! Happy early bd then.


Godfrey.

I suspect Jman may chime in soon...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For you fans of Marvel superhero movies, this is the director of their next movie. Yow!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Why only brand new? Sorry if you explained it before and I missed it.


Same with cars, jewelry, and collectibles in general - she doesn't want to inherit someone else's problems.

There's also the symbolism of getting something that's "all mine" to celebrate a milestone. It feels weird to pick up something that another person maybe had to pawn out of bankruptcy, or they've died, or whatever.

(adding on)
I think it's a good portion of why she doesn't wear her mom's OP, too. It wasn't handed down or anything like that; AFAIK, it was simply left behind when her mom moved back to Korea. It languished with a broken crystal in a box and would have been thrown away if I hadn't gotten a hold of it. She may not have any emotional attachment to it - or worse, it may carry negative emotions for her. I'll probably find out more someday, but I don't press her about it.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

I logged in, saw PF's long post, read it, and now I need to go back and read (calculating...) like 500-750 previous posts. It's been a while.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, like my birthday today! 😛
> 
> And my birthday watch.
> 
> View attachment 15407555


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I logged in, saw PF's long post, read it, and now I need to go back and read (calculating...) like 500-750 previous posts. It's been a while.


No, no, Uncle Turbo, it's in relation with a brawl that happened in the public forum, but the opponents got the sympathy of Galaga and Rusty and some third guy. Don't waste your time on it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> She will be happy that I'm back to staying the f away from poison ivy. No condolences required but last night waa miserable.


My condolences. Tell Greta sometimes the environment is bad for us rather than the reverse.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, like my birthday today!
> 
> And my birthday watch.
> 
> View attachment 15407555


Happy birthday


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So when someone wears this, is it sharing or flaunting?
> 
> View attachment 15407462


Both


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, no, Uncle Turbo, it's in relation with a brawl that happened in the public forum, but the opponents got the sympathy of Galaga and Rusty and some third guy. Don't waste your time on it


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> My statement is satirical, of course. I am not mocking the true poor, the victims of circumstances, being by birth or by adversity. I am talking about the middle/lower middle class in general that blame their condition on the rich and see them as a social injustice, instead of blaming themselves for their bad decisions in life and their lack of good judgement. France is the perfect example: they have been fighting all their life to lower the weekly work hours, they want to indulge themselves, they take a whole month of vacations every year (regardless of their income, even those on welfare must do it), they want to lower retirement age, they want all the benefits but don't want to pay for them... and they hate rich people, wouldn't hesitate to key a nice car or bang it multiple times while parking their piece of sh1t. Here on this forum, when I see the behaviour and the rethoric of a vast majority, or even their thought process, I wonder how they manage to put food on the table; ie, they have birds' IQs just based on their generalisations and preconceived ideas: Rolex people are douche (probably fired by a Rolex wearer boss) - billionaires wear cheap watches (with a picture of Bill Gates wearing a Casio) - ADs are morons (I went to an AD wearing flip-flops and was treated like sh1t, how does he know that I am not a millionaire, millionaires wear flip-flops! yeah, on the beach you moron, not while shopping for his Patek) - my watch is more expensive than my car (are you proud of yourself that your car is cheaper than your watch?), cars depreciate, my watch doesn't (meaning you can't afford a car, more reason not to buy a useless watch) - rich people drive Camry (if you want to believe this and feel rich while driving your Camry) - rich people have more money than brains (it takes brains to make money, where does this leave you?) - I bet you the guy with the Lange doesn't even know what an anchor is (of course he doesn't, he was too busy making money while you were studying the inner workings of your Vostok, but he'll have plenty of time to learn more about his watch when he'll retire). This is a small sample of the mindset of the poor people I am talking about, based on posts I read here. I never interacted with this kind of people in real life, I am not going to start doing it now on the interweb, it was a bad experience, against OoO good judgement, I learned my lesson. Now back to our regular meaningful useless discussions


Some random thoughts while having my morning coffee...

Although there's some generalizations here, I do mostly agree from where you're coming from. Since the Great Recession, there was an emergence and acceleration of reverse snobbery and anti-rich sentiment, at least here in the US. Not sure elsewhere. Suddenly being poor is somehow good and virtuous. So if you're poor due to whatever set of unfortunate circumstances, it's no longer working hard to lift yourself out of poverty but blaming the rich for oppressing them, and now in 2020, it's labeled a social injustice.

I saw a video recently from a conservative friend on on Facebook. It's supposedly of a BLM peaceful protest in Seattle, protesting on front of some houses that supposedly belonged to Amazon employees. They are "demanding" that they turn over their property to them. I say supposedly because I'm not sure how true the video, but if so, it's worrying IMO.

Not to bring politics into this, but to touch on why it worries me is because extreme left wingers of the Democratic Party, like Bernie Sanders and AOC, have and continue to gain influence over the party. Just as trump has gained substantial influence over the GOP and is far from the Reagan/Bush era GOP. Nowadays with politics, you register under a party affiliation, you're told what to believe and when to believe it. There's no more moderates or room for on this issue I lean blue, but on this I lean red, which is how I am and how I think a democracy should work. Hopefully level headed individuals will gain back influence over both parties, try to slowly being things back towards the middle and find common ground.

So with these people who blame the rich for their unfortunate circumstances, where's the personal responsibility? Many young people these days just want things handed to them on a silver platter, without doing the hard work. College interns always ask me for career advice and more specifically how can they get to where I am professionally within a year? Simple answer is love what you do, do it well, become a master at it, and the rest will eventually come. The problem is no one wants to put in the hard work or wait for eventually. It's all about the instant gratification. They want success and the executive title via Amazon Prime.

On WUS, some of this manifests itself as generalizing others based on owning a particular brand, that brand usually being Rolex. We've all heard it by now and probably most of us have been labelled a "snob", "show off", "d-bag", "Rolex fanboy", etc at one point or another. I think it's ridiculous to judge others based on their man jewelry, instead of their words and actions. I'm sure all OoO bros agree. The more they call me a Rolex fanboy, the more I want to shove photos of my Daytona down their throats just to further piss them off.

Why is that though? IMO it all goes back to money and dollar signs. When some of these people see a Rolex, all they see are dollar signs. It's not a cool watch, it's not even something that they dislike due to the design, it's just $$$$$$$$$$ and they oddly hate money. They are allergic to money. Ironically most Rolex SS sport watches retails for less than $10K and aren't haute horology level in terms of pricing. It's guys like 1More, 1-70, cutbert, etc. It's the guys who point out, "But Bill Gates wears a $50 Casio". Give me a damn break. Bill Gates wears a Casio because he isn't into watches. Instead he collects Porsches and lives in a $200M estate. I'm f*cking calling them out. They represent the worst of WUS and watch enthusiasts as a whole. Hell, they aren't watch enthusiasts but whining cry babies constantly complaining about **** that they don't understand. F*ck those guys.

My parents weren't rich and we were a middle class family. My Dad was a butcher and my Mom stayed at home. My Dad did the best he could, sent me to private school and I got a good education fortunately. He always told me to work hard, and make the most money you can because you'll only live once. My Mom told me to give back. My Jesuit education instilled similar values - being a servant leader and a man for others. Though some skill and sheer dumb luck, I've done well, more than what I had imagined when I left college. But now some of these people, in real life, are almost making me apologize for my success. I refuse.

If you need help, I'll gladly help but I won't do it for you. Just don't come crying to me if you're lazy and refuse to put in the hard work.

On Archer, I know he's a long time respected member here; until yesterday I've never really interacted with him. Just solely judging by his interactions with PF and I, he seemed bothered when challenged and a bit close minded. I would too. When I told my GMT story, he was politely dismissive, said he has friends at RSC and maybe implied that I'm lying? Perhaps I'm reading too much into it. Nonetheless, I'm all about second chances.

Anyways that's my TL;DR unhinged rant/meltdown for today. Back to pretty girl pics... 🙂


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For you fans of Marvel superhero movies, this is the director of their next movie. Yow!!!
> 
> View attachment 15407580


And she's married to this guy!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Some random thoughts while having my morning coffee...
> 
> Although there's some generalizations here, I do mostly agree from where you're coming from. Since the Great Recession, there was an emergence and acceleration of reverse snobbery and anti-rich sentiment, at least here in the US. Not sure elsewhere. Suddenly being poor is somehow good and virtuous. So if you're poor due to whatever set of unfortunate circumstances, it's no longer working hard to lift yourself out of poverty but blaming the rich for oppressing them, and now in 2020, it's labeled a social injustice.
> 
> ...


Awesome payoff at the end sir


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Some random thoughts while having my morning coffee...
> 
> Although there's some generalizations here, I do mostly agree from where you're coming from. Since the Great Recession, there was an emergence and acceleration of reverse snobbery and anti-rich sentiment, at least here in the US. Not sure elsewhere. Suddenly being poor is somehow good and virtuous. So if you're poor due to whatever set of unfortunate circumstances, it's no longer working hard to lift yourself out of poverty but blaming the rich for oppressing them, and now in 2020, it's labeled a social injustice.
> 
> ...


A nice well balanced post Mav
Where are the Joe Lieberman?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, like my birthday today! ?
> 
> And my birthday watch.
> 
> View attachment 15407555


Tiffany is upset that you dumped her for the crown. But you get a big split anyway.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Some random thoughts while having my morning coffee...
> 
> Although there's some generalizations here, I do mostly agree from where you're coming from. Since the Great Recession, there was an emergence and acceleration of reverse snobbery and anti-rich sentiment, at least here in the US. Not sure elsewhere. Suddenly being poor is somehow good and virtuous. So if you're poor due to whatever set of unfortunate circumstances, it's no longer working hard to lift yourself out of poverty but blaming the rich for oppressing them, and now in 2020, it's labeled a social injustice.
> 
> ...


Totally agree.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Some random thoughts while having my morning coffee...
> 
> Although there's some generalizations here, I do mostly agree from where you're coming from. Since the Great Recession, there was an emergence and acceleration of reverse snobbery and anti-rich sentiment, at least here in the US. Not sure elsewhere. Suddenly being poor is somehow good and virtuous. So if you're poor due to whatever set of unfortunate circumstances, it's no longer working hard to lift yourself out of poverty but blaming the rich for oppressing them, and now in 2020, it's labeled a social injustice.
> 
> ...


Wow, I agree wholeheartedly with everything in this post, possibly more so than anything else I've seen posted in WUS ... from the (short) political discussion, to the view of WUSers, and of course the pretty girl!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, but I was having my morning coffee, my mind wasn't clear enough


I think your original example was topologically more interesting, though.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> Some random thoughts while having my morning coffee...
> 
> Although there's some generalizations here, I do mostly agree from where you're coming from. Since the Great Recession, there was an emergence and acceleration of reverse snobbery and anti-rich sentiment, at least here in the US. Not sure elsewhere. Suddenly being poor is somehow good and virtuous. So if you're poor due to whatever set of unfortunate circumstances, it's no longer working hard to lift yourself out of poverty but blaming the rich for oppressing them, and now in 2020, it's labeled a social injustice.
> 
> ...


+1*10^6


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Same with cars, jewelry,


On these matters my full consent.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Quick one for you Pongster since you mentioned folding papers: if you take a sheet of paper with a thickness of 0.1mm and fold it 50 times, what thickness will you end up with?


You better start with a really huge piece of paper.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Some random thoughts while having my morning coffee...
> 
> Although there's some generalizations here, I do mostly agree from where you're coming from. Since the Great Recession, there was an emergence and acceleration of reverse snobbery and anti-rich sentiment, at least here in the US. Not sure elsewhere. Suddenly being poor is somehow good and virtuous. So if you're poor due to whatever set of unfortunate circumstances, it's no longer working hard to lift yourself out of poverty but blaming the rich for oppressing them, and now in 2020, it's labeled a social injustice.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Quick one for you Pongster since you mentioned folding papers: if you take a sheet of paper with a thickness of 0.1mm and fold it 50 times, what thickness will you end up with?


If the paper is folded an infinite number of times, at infinity will the paper disappear?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

With my "watch" dogs this morning. - meeting with a client in the auto industry this afternoon so threw on the Racing - only chronograph I have currently.

Don't worry, I'll be in a suit, so my watch choice will likely go unnoticed, but fun for me to know I have my "Racing" watch on underneath 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> And she's married to this guy!


Which means we all have hope!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which means we all have hope!


My dreams were shattered when Billy Joel and Christie Brinkley broke up.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> in school i learned that one does not learn anything new when he/she pursues a master's degree. But even if no knowledge gained still good to get one for the 3 C's. Credibility. Confidence. Contacts.


That may be accurate in some areas, but the technical world differs substantially. For a lot of what we do, an undergraduate degree is mainly a foundation for learning the material that will eventually be their most useful body of knowledge.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, like my birthday today!
> 
> And my birthday watch.
> 
> View attachment 15407555


Happy birthday bro!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Lil' Willy on a Barton strap


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Toothbras said:


> Lil' Willy on a Barton strap


How do you like yours? I'm still waiting on my green one from Topper...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> My dreams were shattered when Billy Joel and Christie Brinkley broke up.


It's called opportunity.

Hello, operator? Christie Brinkley, please.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Another birthday!
> 
> (opens spreadsheet... BSF on Aug 20...)
> 
> I'm getting more envious of that watch. Since my wife is saying that we'd only buy brand-new, and since Rolex doesn't make that dial anymore, I'm probably SOL.


There was a wise guy on another forum who announced his birthday on something like 20 different dates. Some people were tracking all of them, and we celebrated them for years. He was quite a character.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

If our Dem presidential ticket were watches...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, like my birthday today! 😛
> 
> And my birthday watch.
> 
> View attachment 15407555


Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It's called opportunity.
> 
> Hello, operator? Christie Brinkley, please.


It just might work!

I remember the story of some famous actor or journalist (the tale is impossible to find now) who sent a letter in the mail with just the Playboy bunny logo - no address text, no nothin' else to identify where it should go. The letter he wrote said simply,

"Dear sirs, The fact that you have received my letter is proof of your substantial success. Congratulations. Signed, *_*"

Sooooo, _maybe,_ if I just call the phone operator as you suggest....?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Happy Birthday brother!


Ha!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/1u4fl3


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Some random thoughts while having my morning coffee...
> 
> Although there's some generalizations here, I do mostly agree from where you're coming from. Since the Great Recession, there was an emergence and acceleration of reverse snobbery and anti-rich sentiment, at least here in the US. Not sure elsewhere. Suddenly being poor is somehow good and virtuous. So if you're poor due to whatever set of unfortunate circumstances, it's no longer working hard to lift yourself out of poverty but blaming the rich for oppressing them, and now in 2020, it's labeled a social injustice.
> 
> ...


Mav, congratulations on your courage. Not everyone can afford to discover a piece of their life here in the public forum.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Not to bring politics into this, but to touch on why it worries me is because extreme left wingers of the Democratic Party, like Bernie Sanders and AOC, have and continue to gain influence over the party. Just as trump has gained substantial influence over the GOP and is far from the Reagan/Bush era GOP.


Just about this part - by the standards of many other countries' political leanings, Sanders et. al. are rather more centrist than leftist. It's a reflection of how far rightward we've swung (at least on the surface) that the Sanders crowd appears far-left by comparison.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> If our Dem presidential ticket were watches...


Which is which?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> If our Dem presidential ticket were watches...


and for the other guy... ;-)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Some random thoughts while having my morning coffee...
> 
> Although there's some generalizations here, I do mostly agree from where you're coming from. Since the Great Recession, there was an emergence and acceleration of reverse snobbery and anti-rich sentiment, at least here in the US. Not sure elsewhere. Suddenly being poor is somehow good and virtuous. So if you're poor due to whatever set of unfortunate circumstances, it's no longer working hard to lift yourself out of poverty but blaming the rich for oppressing them, and now in 2020, it's labeled a social injustice.
> 
> ...


They are present in ALL societies - as the old Chinese saying goes - "憎人富貴厭人窮"*

*"Hate the rich, loathe the poor"


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Toothbras said:


> Lil' Willy on a Barton strap


And, not to mention, light blue pants!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> They are present in ALL societies - as the old Chinese saying goes - "憎人富貴厭人窮"*
> 
> *"Hate the rich, loathe the poor"


Nothing is more conducive to a wise and matter-of-fact discussion than the atmosphere of money.

Another Mario ... Puzo wrote it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Good afternoon gentlemen. Hopefully some Paneristas are on today. Question of the day is about buckles. I know it's best to buy oem from an AD, and I may still do that, but $200usd is pricey for a tiny buckle. I'd like to educate myself a little more as I view buckles from non-AD sources.

So question is do ALL oem buckles have to have that reference code on the bottom? Is it possible for an oem buckle to not have this code?

My oem buckle:









Ok, shields up! Here is one on eBay from a seller that is selling a ton of Panerai bands and such. Claimed to be authentic obviously:











































Clearly there is no code on the back like my oem one and I feel that the little screw hole looks a little suspect, like it should be better centered.

So is it obvious replica, likely replica, any chance it's authentic??

Thanks as always for your collective wisdom.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, like my birthday today!
> 
> And my birthday watch.
> 
> View attachment 15407555


Happy B-day!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Ha!
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/1u4fl3


Hell, I've used 1200 baud modems!

"When I was your age, I had to walk 5 miles to school in the rain and snow..."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15407804
> 
> 
> Hi.


Hi.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> and for the other guy... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15407795


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I think it is like a paste type thing not the actual floating oats


On a trip to usvi once, I couldn't convince my son to protect from the sun. He spent much of the vacation in oatmeal in the tub.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm gonna give the topic a wide berth...


Same here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> OK I give up. Please just label me a rolex toting dimwit snob fan boy. 😂


I've lost track... Did you post pics?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hell, I've used 1200 baud modems!
> 
> "When I was your age, I had to walk 5 miles to school in the rain and snow..."


The good thing about the old days was that you had time to STOP a download before you got scarred for life.

"Yeah, yeah,... ok, good, that's nice... lower... lo... WHAT THE !!! NO!!" _CLOSE WINDOW_


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whenever I hear someone say, "I'm just dumb ol' country boy..." I think, "Ok, pay attention; you're gonna learn something here."
> 
> While not universally true, I've found many examples of where the number of degrees and smarts is inversely related...


I never used the term but as soon as I spoke, I'm sure assumptions were made. Tended to work in my favor though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> What is this: d1ck?


Ask Richard.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Just about this part - by the standards of many other countries' political leanings, Sanders et. al. are rather more centrist than leftist. It's a reflection of how far rightward we've swung (at least on the surface) that the Sanders crowd appears far-left by comparison.


My response would be so politically incorrect I am going to refrain


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hell, I've used 1200 baud modems!
> 
> "When I was your age, I had to walk 5 miles to school in the rain and snow..."


Were those after the ones you put your phone handset on? I still remember those.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I was counting on a verbal argument and got a beautiful girl on the wallpaper.
> 
> And on the educational topic:
> The school itself and the obtained diploma will not make people intelligent. School only helps in broadening its horizons, collides culturally, mentally and intellectually people from different social strata. Some learn from it, others jump over a puddle, just not to help themselves.


I'm some cases, the degrees just show you are smart and displincined enough to get them. Dedication and work to obtain. Doesn't mean you can't succeed without them. I say don't be proud you got them but also don't be proud you didn't.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> This^.
> 
> When I shared the photo of my new car was I flaunting or was I sharing with my OoO brothers? How do we draw the line? Granted it's "only" a reasonably "affordable" ride, so it's hardly flaunting on any sense of the word. After all, this was no Ferrari nor Porsche.
> 
> But I think it has as much to do with how that was perceived as much as what my intentions were.


I would hope that everyone here is comfortable with posting their toys and not being judged. I don't detect any of us are starving even if there is some definite economic problems going on. For the most part SoOoO is just a made up universe with actual real people looking for some entertainment and sometimes knowledge. No need for anyone to get butt hurt.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I have and A and B guy in my team.
> 
> He is definitely not a C guy and often his own worst enemy.
> 
> ...


Had one once that had to protect due to his ability.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Just about this part - by the standards of many other countries' political leanings, Sanders et. al. are rather more centrist than leftist. It's a reflection of how far rightward we've swung (at least on the surface) that the Sanders crowd appears far-left by comparison.


I love you but you need to get out more.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, like my birthday today! 😛
> 
> And my birthday watch.
> 
> View attachment 15407555


Happy birthday!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I love you but you need to get out more.


Well, the in-laws still ask, "Why the hell don't you have universal healthcare yet over there?"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I seem to recall BT saying that...


I did and didn't finish that story. A "friend" wrote in Mrs BT senior yearbook. It was handed to me before she read it. Me being the arse I was then, marked it out. I thought she had read. Anyway, last month we passed by his old house and Mrs BT brought that up and said I never read it because you marked it out. So using that memory I could almost quote at least the first part where he said "I love you because you are such a beautiful girl and you light up any room you walk into." of course there was more but man did I feel 2 feet tall. No offense to midgets btw.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Were those after the ones you put your phone handset on? I still remember those.


Friend of mine had one of those when we were kids, and was showing how he could chat with another kid in the neighborhood.

Last I heard, he was designing military flight simulators. Meanwhile I made fart noises into metal tubes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, the in-laws still ask, "Why the hell don't you have universal healthcare yet over there?"


Too cheap? Actually the history of how hc evolved here versus other nations (many devastated by wwii or such) is quite interesting if leave emotions out of it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I'm some cases, the degrees just show you are smart and displincined enough to get them. *Dedication and work to obtain.* Doesn't mean you can't succeed without them. I say don't be proud you got them but also don't be proud you didn't.


Can't overstate how proud I am of my wife for getting her associate's. Due to time and money, she couldn't afford to take more than one class per semester, and she kept pushing for nine years to get there.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, let's tag all the people who know and love who aren't posting these days and give them all a big bear hug for a Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sir Dog,

Just completed and submitted the final assessment task for the first unit of my MBA last night.

Apparently, I am now qualified for Leadership, whereas previously I was just blindly misleading all the poor souls who ever worked for me.

Good to know I can spout academic theories at will to make sure they remain submissive and in control. 

The only watch I wear these days is a Casio Multi-timer with multiple alarms and timers so I can keep track of my schedule, as I'm not permitted a smart phone in the secure facility I'm currently working in.

Hope everyone is well and keeping Corona at bay...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I did and didn't finish that story. A "friend" wrote in Mrs BT senior yearbook. It was handed to me before she read it. Me being the arse I was then, marked it out. I thought she had read. Anyway, last month we passed by his old house and Mrs BT brought that up and said I never read it because you marked it out. So using that memory I could almost quote at least the first part where he said "I love you because you are such a beautiful girl and you light up any room you walk into." of course there was more but man did I feel 2 feet tall. *No offense to midgets btw*.


Best not to piss them off....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Too cheap? Actually the history of how hc evolved here versus other nations (many devastated by wwii or such) is quite interesting if leave emotions out of it.


I'd like to spend a weekend or so reading more. Just the stuff about HMOs taking over (and what I still consider to be an unjustifiable divide between dental care and the rest of the body) is painful enough.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen. Hopefully some Paneristas are on today. Question of the day is about buckles. I know it's best to buy oem from an AD, and I may still do that, but $200usd is pricey for a tiny buckle. I'd like to educate myself a little more as I view buckles from non-AD sources.
> 
> So question is do ALL oem buckles have to have that reference code on the bottom? Is it possible for an oem buckle to not have this code?
> 
> ...


I will revert back to my comment about your timeographer. It's doesn't matter bro. If you want your buckle to say Panerai, buy oem or bootleg and it really doesn't matter. Nobody but you is looking at your buckle or the inside of your strap to see if it says Panerai. Cool thing about Panerai is you can mix and match and have fun with it. It doesn't have to be pure like a Rolex. Relax a little and have fun with it. Don't have to be proper with it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> A nice well balanced post Mav
> Where are the Joe Lieberman?


This is actually to @mav...just random reply to your rant.. Well stated feelings... I didn't think of it as political just a statement of your world view. Everyone is raised different and have their own developed world views. Don't know whether would surprise anyone but I've always been registered as an independent and considered different positions. I was more liberal when younger more conservative when older. But to the topic of young folks, I often wonder how the events of 9/11 and subsequent wars affected the kids who grew up in that time.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen. Hopefully some Paneristas are on today. Question of the day is about buckles. I know it's best to buy oem from an AD, and I may still do that, but $200usd is pricey for a tiny buckle. I'd like to educate myself a little more as I view buckles from non-AD sources.
> 
> So question is do ALL oem buckles have to have that reference code on the bottom? Is it possible for an oem buckle to not have this code?
> 
> ...


Fake... even the presence of a code doesn't guaranty authenticity


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd like to spend a weekend or so reading more. Just the stuff about HMOs taking over (and what I still consider to be an unjustifiable divide between dental care and the rest of the body) is painful enough.


Like many subjects just interesting. Dentists are the best capitalists in America lol. Stay under the radar and our of sight.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Friend of mine had one of those when we were kids, and was showing how he could chat with another kid in the neighborhood.
> 
> Last I heard, he was designing military flight simulators. Meanwhile I made fart noises into metal tubes.


Funny the one kid I knew that had one went to Devry Institute of Technology and did something very techy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> My dreams were shattered when Billy Joel and Christie Brinkley broke up.


I emphatized with Billy but you know in the end I think he won.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Best not to piss them off....
> 
> View attachment 15407891


Still waiting for the next damn book. George needs to write faster!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hell, I've used 1200 baud modems!
> 
> "When I was your age, I had to walk 5 miles to school in the rain and snow..."


LOL I remember when 1200 was a giant step up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Funny the one kid I knew that had one went to Devry Institute of Technology and did something very techy.


I would've gone to DeVry if I hadn't gotten into music. I was floundering after high school because academics in general had annoyed the motivation out of me. How did kids get "A"s in English classes when their grammar still sucked?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, like my birthday today! 😛
> 
> And my birthday watch.
> 
> View attachment 15407555


Happy birthday mate..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Caught up so I shut up. 

Enjoying my ice packs.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mav said:


> Some random thoughts while having my morning coffee...
> 
> Although there's some generalizations here, I do mostly agree from where you're coming from. Since the Great Recession, there was an emergence and acceleration of reverse snobbery and anti-rich sentiment, at least here in the US. Not sure elsewhere. Suddenly being poor is somehow good and virtuous. So if you're poor due to whatever set of unfortunate circumstances, it's no longer working hard to lift yourself out of poverty but blaming the rich for oppressing them, and now in 2020, it's labeled a social injustice.
> 
> ...


Nice write up mate.. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Faking wealth through a couple of luxury items is boorish, showing wealth is a reality that can't be hidden; take BSF for instance, no matter how hard he tries to hide it, it still transpires
> 
> And you G, you forgot how you flaunted your new Rolex at the office, and your new BMW? you get to set the limit of what is "shared" and what is "flaunted" on a Rolex subforum?
> 
> Anyways, I am really that you feel that way both of you, and really sorry G that you lost that popular member, so, I will follow the advice of my dear friend Big Al in such situations and respectfully tell the three of you to eat a d1ck


I didn't flaunt it to anyone at work. I just showed you guys here. And it's an Audi not a BMW. Try and keep up mate.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, the in-laws still ask, "Why the hell don't you have universal healthcare yet over there?"


Simple answer: greed.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I didn't flaunt it to anyone at work. I just showed you guys here. And it's an Audi not a BMW. Try and keep up mate.


I was thinking it wasn't a BMW.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> This is actually to @mav...just random reply to your rant.. Well stated feelings... I didn't think of it as political just a statement of your world view. Everyone is raised different and have their own developed world views. Don't know whether would surprise anyone but I've always been registered as an independent and considered different positions. I was more liberal when younger more conservative when older. But to the topic of young folks, I often wonder how the events of 9/11 and subsequent wars affected the kids who grew up in that time.


I was going to stay out of this too as it teeters on politics, but you struck a cord as I am so similar. I grew up with my dad registered Democrat and my mom a registered Republican. I actually saw Reagan in person at a campaign event in 1980. I always hated politics and have also only ever been a registered independent - never voted in a primary. However back in the 90s when I was in college and then law school, I would say I was very liberal, but like the old adage, as I got older and passed 30, then 35, I got more conservative. I'm still left on certain specific issues and right on many others, which is why I could only ever be an independent. In the last election, for the first time in my life I voted for the libertarian as I couldn't stomach voting for Hillary or Trump at the time.

I think the only thing we have to strive to do is be tolerant of others' opinions. Don't call someone a racist just because they don't agree with your left views and don't call someone left radical/anarchist/something worse if they don't agree with your right views. Just too many extremes these days.

I think it's a good tradition to end a serious post with something like this:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Sir Dog,
> 
> Just completed and submitted the final assessment task for the first unit of my MBA last night.
> 
> ...


Glad you're doing good bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I was going to stay out of this too as it teeters on politics, but you struck a cord as I am so similar. I grew up with my dad registered Democrat and my mom a registered Republican. I actually saw Reagan in person at a campaign event in 1980. I always hated politics and have also only ever been a registered independent - never voted in a primary. However back in the 90s when I was in college and then law school, I would say I was very liberal, but like the old adage, as I got older and passed 30, then 35, I got more conservative. I'm still left on certain specific issues and right on many others, which is why I could only ever be an independent. In the last election, for the first time in my life I voted for the libertarian as I couldn't stomach voting for Hillary or Trump at the time.
> 
> I think the only thing we have to strive to do is be tolerant of others' opinions. Don't call someone a racist just because they don't agree with your left views and don't call someone left radical/anarchist/something worse if they don't agree with your right views. Just too many extremes these days.
> 
> I think it's a good tradition to end a serious post with something like this:


My Daddy said all politicians are worthless and he never voted ever. And like it was then my mama thus never voted.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Sir Dog,
> 
> Just completed and submitted the final assessment task for the first unit of my MBA last night.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you mate..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I would've gone to DeVry if I hadn't gotten into music. I was floundering after high school because academics in general had annoyed the motivation out of me. How did kids get "A"s in English classes when their grammar still sucked?


I lost your post... Kudos to your wife for getting that degree.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> This is actually to @mav...just random reply to your rant.. Well stated feelings... I didn't think of it as political just a statement of your world view. Everyone is raised different and have their own developed world views. Don't know whether would surprise anyone but I've always been registered as an independent and considered different positions. I was more liberal when younger more conservative when older. But to the topic of young folks, I often wonder how the events of 9/11 and subsequent wars affected the kids who grew up in that time.


I was red. I was blue. I'm a lot of purple these days on "real" issues. Unfortunately most issues I run across lately are feelings based which I would call less than real. I've always been a F your feelings type of guy. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Were those after the ones you put your phone handset on? I still remember those.


If I'm not mistaken, I believe that's a picture of an acoustic coupler. Not sure how fast they were. The ones I used looked like a plain small box (not much different than what you have pictured but without the fittings for the handset) and had the RJ11 jacks we use today.

Showing my age...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I emphatized with Billy but you know in the end I think he won.


Don't mean to be mean, but I feel a little bad for his daughter. Can you guess which one is Billly's and which is from Christie's 2nd marriage?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe that's a picture of an acoustic coupler. Not sure how fast they were. The ones I used looked like a plain small box (not much different than what you have pictured but without the fittings for the handset) and had the RJ11 jacks we use today.
> 
> Showing my age...


The ones I used like that were 300 baud at best.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I did and didn't finish that story. A "friend" wrote in Mrs BT senior yearbook. It was handed to me before she read it. Me being the arse I was then, marked it out. I thought she had read. Anyway, last month we passed by his old house and Mrs BT brought that up and said I never read it because you marked it out. So using that memory I could almost quote at least the first part where he said "I love you because you are such a beautiful girl and you light up any room you walk into." of course there was more but man did I feel 2 feet tall. No offense to midgets btw.


I'm sure the next line was something about her beautiful eyes and drop-dead gorgeous smile...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I lost your post... Kudos to your wife for getting that degree.


She's taking a sonography program starting this fall. She's persistent as fawk, I'll tell you what.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm sure the next line was something about her beautiful eyes and drop-dead gorgeous smile...


I don't remember every line so I'm trying to decode the rest.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe that's a picture of an acoustic coupler. Not sure how fast they were. The ones I used looked like a plain small box (not much different than what you have pictured but without the fittings for the handset) and had the RJ11 jacks we use today.
> 
> Showing my age...


Lol I have no idea. I just googled telephone handset modem. Though I was a teen during those days. I should've just pulled up a screenshot of WarGames.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> She's taking a sonography program starting this fall. She's persistent as fawk, I'll tell you what.


Tell her hang in... I finished a masters degree with full time job and 2 kids.. Pita


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Biden wears a T-Touch. Enough said  lol


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I will revert back to my comment about your timeographer. It's doesn't matter bro. If you want your buckle to say Panerai, buy oem or bootleg and it really doesn't matter. Nobody but you is looking at your buckle or the inside of your strap to see if it says Panerai. Cool thing about Panerai is you can mix and match and have fun with it. It doesn't have to be pure like a Rolex. Relax a little and have fun with it. Don't have to be proper with it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This^^^^ @kiwi71, you can use any strap or buckle you fancy with your PAM, no rules. Big Clive put some crazy straps with fancy buckles on his PAMs, and they look great


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I was more liberal when younger more conservative when older. But to the topic of young folks, I often wonder how the events of 9/11 and subsequent wars affected the kids who grew up in that time.


One of my favorite teachers in high school had a line that I've never forgotten: "When you're young and you don't vote Democratic, you have no heart; when you're old and don't vote Republican, you have no brain." Loved her!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Sir Dog,
> 
> Just completed and submitted the final assessment task for the first unit of my MBA last night.
> 
> ...


Hey B5, great to hear from you. I am glad you're doing OK and things are going your way. Don't forget to drop by from time to time and keep us posted. Stay safe my friend


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I emphatized with Billy but you know in the end I think he won.


You got more info?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You got more info?


LOL no by that I meant that he got a great slice of pie when it was still fresh.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15407930


Who is that?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I think it's a good tradition to end a serious post with something like this:


She looks pretty liberal to me... ?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I was red. I was blue. I'm a lot of purple these days on "real" issues. Unfortunately most issues I run across lately are feelings based which I would call less than real. *I've always been a F your feelings type of guy. *
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Really? I would never had guessed ;-)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> This^^^^ @kiwi71, you can use any strap or buckle you fancy with your PAM, no rules. Big Clive put some crazy straps with fancy buckles on his PAMs, and they look great


You wouldn't look down on me if I wore that replica PAM buckle?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One of my favorite teachers in high school had a line that I've never forgotten: "When you're young and you don't vote Democratic, you have no heart; when you're old and don't vote Republican, you have no brain." Loved her!


That's the "adage" I was referring to, more or less. I've heard sense instead of brain from time to time!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> LOL no by that I meant that he got a great slice of pie when it was still fresh.


Fresh pie is the best!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Who is that?


Nope, doesn't ring a bell. Lol


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She looks pretty liberal to me...


Well if she wants to work in Hollywood, I'm not sure she has much choice.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Who is that?


It's Joe Biden


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> It's Joe Biden


Oh he looks young must be an old picture. ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

ithardin said:


> It's Joe Biden


Joe who?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> It's Joe Biden


And this is Paulina Porizkova.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Joe who?


GF

Six Pack?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And this is Paulina Porizkova.
> 
> View attachment 15407949


nice pussy


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen. Hopefully some Paneristas are on today. Question of the day is about buckles. I know it's best to buy oem from an AD, and I may still do that, but $200usd is pricey for a tiny buckle. I'd like to educate myself a little more as I view buckles from non-AD sources.
> 
> So question is do ALL oem buckles have to have that reference code on the bottom? Is it possible for an oem buckle to not have this code?
> 
> ...


My input is probably not authentic. Best option is buy a new buckle from an AD or buy an ARD screw-in buckle from Panatime.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, like my birthday today! 😛
> 
> And my birthday watch.


Only happy moments on your birthday!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> You wouldn't look down on me if I wore that replica PAM buckle?


I am facing a Cornelian dilemma; let's compromise, shall we? get a non-OEM of better quality and we have a deal. @5959HH recommended you someone that had good quality buckles, Panatime I think, but i'll let him shime in


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Who is that?


It's Joe Bide


Betterthere said:


> Oh he looks young must be an old picture. ;-)


It's from 2010


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I would hope that everyone here is comfortable with posting their toys and not being judged. I don't detect any of us are starving even if there is some definite economic problems going on. For the most part SoOoO is just a made up universe with actual real people looking for some entertainment and sometimes knowledge. No need for anyone to get butt hurt.


Always going to be someone who has more than you and also less. After all is said and done, it doesn't really matter. Our primary short term objective is to keep PF from posting in the Public Forum. Maybe even the Rolex/Tudor Forum as well. In fact same thing applies to all of us.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> My input is probably not authentic. Best option is buy a new buckle from an AD or buy an ARD screw-in buckle from Panatime.


#NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Oh he looks young must be an old picture. ;-)


His Tissot T-Touch makes him look juvenile.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

ithardin said:


> It's Joe Bide
> 
> It's from 2010


Explains it. He was only 79 then.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, like my birthday today!
> 
> And my birthday watch.
> 
> View attachment 15407555


Happy birthday BSF

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Happy Bday BSF! Mine is in a few days.


Happy birthday for in a few days

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, this is a dish from a local restaurant...
> 
> View attachment 15407578


You eating puree's BSF?

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> This is actually to @mav...just random reply to your rant.. Well stated feelings... I didn't think of it as political just a statement of your world view. Everyone is raised different and have their own developed world views. Don't know whether would surprise anyone but I've always been registered as an independent and considered different positions. I was more liberal when younger more conservative when older. But to the topic of young folks, I often wonder how the events of 9/11 and subsequent wars affected the kids who grew up in that time.


Actually difficult to separate politics from world view.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> I would hope that everyone here is comfortable with posting their toys and not being judged. I don't detect any of us are starving even if there is some definite economic problems going on. For the most part SoOoO is just a made up universe with actual real people looking for some entertainment and sometimes knowledge. No need for anyone to get butt hurt.


To be frank BT, I am not confortable anymore showing toys, and for some time already; remember my last ALS? I only showed the warranty booklet and the papers because the model was mentioned by someone, but not the watch. I also took pictures of a RM unboxing, hesitated to post them for a couple of months, posted the first picture, then deleted it shortly after; more reasons to refrain from now on


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> It's Joe Bide
> 
> It's from 2010


ah that explains it... me in 2010


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen. Hopefully some Paneristas are on today. Question of the day is about buckles. I know it's best to buy oem from an AD, and I may still do that, but $200usd is pricey for a tiny buckle. I'd like to educate myself a little more as I view buckles from non-AD sources.
> 
> So question is do ALL oem buckles have to have that reference code on the bottom? Is it possible for an oem buckle to not have this code?
> 
> ...


Not sure if that one is authentic, although I have my doubts. My PAM112 has similar lettering code to yours.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Fake... even the presence of a code doesn't guaranty authenticity


#neverrreadahead. Exactly. Either buy from an AD or buy a generic screw-in tang buckle from Panatime.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> ah that explains it... me in 2010
> View attachment 15407984


I know you said you were more liberal when young... but Hammer and Sickle..? ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Tell her hang in... I finished a masters degree with full time job and 2 kids.. Pita


She wonders if she's getting too old. I told her about a quote I saw:

"I asked my school advisor if I should really start classes since I'll be turning 50 before I graduate. He said, 'Well, you can be 50 with a degree, or you can just be 50.' I signed the commitment paper right away."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> To be frank BT, I am not confortable anymore showing toys, and for some time already; remember my last ALS? I only showed the warranty booklet and the papers because the model was mentioned by someone, but not the watch. I also took pictures of a RM unboxing, hesitated to post them for a couple of months, posted the first picture, then deleted it shortly after; more reasons to refrain from now on


Sorry to hear but understand. Hmm I missed the RM unboxing , I guess because you deleted. Anyway from my point of view, i'm happy for anyone that has more toys than me and enjoys them. 2020 has taught us all I hope that health and humanity is more important. Remember don't get butt hurt by OoOers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Caught up so I shut up.
> 
> Enjoying my ice packs.


My advice is start scratching like crazy. Not really. The more it itches and burns, the more you scratch. The more you scratch the more it itches. Vicious cycle. Best advice: Avoid poison ivy but DON'T scratch.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy birthday BSF and congrats on your recent DJs...very nice pick-ups.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I know you said you were more liberal when young... but Hammer and Sickle..? ;-)
> View attachment 15407988


lol I don't have that tshirt anymore but it was an inside joke from RESCO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> She wonders if she's getting too old. I told her about a quote I saw:
> 
> "I asked my school advisor if I should really start classes since I'll be turning 50 before I graduate. He said, 'Well, you can be 50 with a degree, or you can just be 50.' I signed the commitment paper right away."


Right. I long to be 19 again but it's not going to happen. Mrs BT is one of those "let's enjoy this day" kind of person.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> My Daddy said all politicians are worthless and he never voted ever. And like it was then my mama thus never voted.


In other words politicians are not made, they're excreted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My advice is start scratching like crazy. Not really. The more it itches and burns, the more you scratch. The more you scratch the more it itches. Vicious cycle. Best advice: Avoid poison ivy but DON'T scratch.


Curious what causes the itch?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Really? I would never had guessed ;-)


Those guys from S Louisiana are mostly like that.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> You wouldn't look down on me if I wore that replica PAM buckle?


Panatime has some great lookin accessories for Pams at great prices. Nice buckles.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> You wouldn't look down on me if I wore that replica PAM buckle?


No one would know but you! Remember Panatime is your friend.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> It's Joe Biden


Joe Biden should be carrying resuscitation paddles carried around his neck everywhere he goes.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> It's Joe Biden


So literal round these parts...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Joe Biden should be carrying resuscitation paddles carried around his neck everywhere he goes.


now now..are you saying you carry paddles???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Explains it. He was only 79 then.


I think you're wrong. Picture taken in 1999. That year he was 79.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My advice is start scratching like crazy. Not really. The more it itches and burns, the more you scratch. The more you scratch the more it itches. Vicious cycle. Best advice: Avoid poison ivy but DON'T scratch.


I've never caught poison ivy thankfully. I'm immune to it. I've given it to my wife twice after cutting trees just because it was on my clothes. Crazy stuff.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I can smell the strong stench of politics. Fortunately, after the election ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I've never caught poison ivy thankfully. I'm immune to it. I've given it to my wife twice after cutting trees just because it was on my clothes. Crazy stuff.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I thought I was too... But the more you are exposed... Only 15% don't get it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I can smell the strong stench of politics. Fortunately, after the election ...


Nah we stay out of that stuff here. All views are welcome.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No one would know but you! Remember Panatime is your friend.


I do kinda like the Panerai etching on there. I sent a text to my AD asking what's the best he can do on those. Still waiting for a response. Bigger discount on two? (20 and 22)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry to hear but understand. Hmm I missed the RM unboxing , I guess because you deleted. Anyway from my point of view, i'm happy for anyone that has more toys than me and enjoys them. 2020 has taught us all I hope that health and humanity is more important. Remember don't get butt hurt by OoOers.


Right. Some will always have more than you, some less. None of that really matters. One's most valuable asset is one's health.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Here's my wruw while itching...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I can smell the strong stench of politics. Fortunately, after the election ...


I enjoy talking politics especially with people who don't agree with my beliefs. I am far from perfect so I appreciate other people's point of views. Can't surround yourself with people just like you all the time. I can accept you as long as you don't think you are 100% correct either.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Right. I long to be 19 again but it's not going to happen. Mrs BT is one of those "let's enjoy this day" kind of person.


Sure, you're same as I am. 29 y/o trapped in an old geezer's body.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Nah we stay out of that stuff here.


Probably not quite so. But I will not continue it, because politics is the same bad.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Curious what causes the itch?


Id reaction


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> now now..are you saying you carry paddles???


Thinking about it but I don't look as old as Joe.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> I enjoy talking politics especially with people who don't agree with my beliefs. I am far from perfect so I appreciate other people's point of views. Can't surround yourself with people just like you all the time. I can accept you as long as you don't think you are 100% correct either.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And I don't like politics at all. More divides as it connects. My country has been bleeding because of it for several years .... there, too much of a word. EOT on this topic.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I've never caught poison ivy thankfully. I'm immune to it. I've given it to my wife twice after cutting trees just because it was on my clothes. Crazy stuff.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Poison ivy causes contact dermatitis in some; others don't react to it at all. Allergic reaction.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I do kinda like the Panerai etching on there. I sent a text to my AD asking what's the best he can do on those. Still waiting for a response. Bigger discount on two? (20 and 22)


Buy both if he'll give you a nice discount. Be sure to save your receipt and Panerai boxes to authenticate in case you ever sell. Lots of fake/counterfeit out there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I enjoy talking politics especially with people who don't agree with my beliefs. I am far from perfect so I appreciate other people's point of views. Can't surround yourself with people just like you all the time. I can accept you as long as you don't think you are 100% correct either.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I am always right. So are you if you agree with me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Sir Dog,
> 
> Just completed and submitted the final assessment task for the first unit of my MBA last night.
> 
> ...


Great to see you here mate. Tagging was surely helpful and we got a few good hits!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Well. Off to our first "how to be a foster parent" class!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I know you said you were more liberal when young... but Hammer and Sickle..? ;-)
> View attachment 15407988


Oops!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oops!


First ones had a Russian mvmt


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Bronzer Thursday


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Which is which?


I heard Biden has a SMP. Might be a bad thing for us OoO'ers since clearly Omega sucks. 🤪


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

PAM Thursday?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> That may be accurate in some areas, but the technical world differs substantially. For a lot of what we do, an undergraduate degree is mainly a foundation for learning the material that will eventually be their most useful body of knowledge.


agreed on the undergraduate (bachelor's) degree. But for post graduate, the best learning is actually through practice and experience.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Some random thoughts while having my morning coffee...
> 
> Although there's some generalizations here, I do mostly agree from where you're coming from. Since the Great Recession, there was an emergence and acceleration of reverse snobbery and anti-rich sentiment, at least here in the US. Not sure elsewhere. Suddenly being poor is somehow good and virtuous. So if you're poor due to whatever set of unfortunate circumstances, it's no longer working hard to lift yourself out of poverty but blaming the rich for oppressing them, and now in 2020, it's labeled a social injustice.
> 
> ...


"pretty girl pics"

i also had a jesuit education. And that was my only takeway from your post. Sorry.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> PAM Thursday?











Wore my 574 earlier today but switched to my JMAN Special with the Hamilton 921 movement.









However today I ordered a Greg Stevens Ultimate Brown strap with black stitching for my 574. He said ~ 3 weeks.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I would hope that everyone here is comfortable with posting their toys and not being judged. I don't detect any of us are starving even if there is some definite economic problems going on. For the most part SoOoO is just a made up universe with actual real people looking for some entertainment and sometimes knowledge. No need for anyone to get butt hurt.


This is something that I've truly enjoyed about this thread and its participants. OoO is a judgement free zone with a diverse groups of guys with similar mindsets.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Well. Off to our first "how to be a foster patent" class!


Woah!

Looks like I missed a lot!

Congratulations are in order?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Wore my 574 earlier today but switched to my JMAN Special with the Hamilton 921 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, testing out the new color!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Wore my 574 earlier today but switched to my JMAN Special with the Hamilton 921 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice brown color.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mav said:


> I heard Biden has a SMP. Might be a bad thing for us OoO'ers since clearly Omega sucks.


He will win for sure now. However if I was the POTUS I'd only wear a Hamilton or Timex.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> He will win for sure now. However if I was the POTUS I'd only wear a Hamilton or Timex.


Too large.

Dude needs an iced out 34 mm Rolex....


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15407930


Wow. that's not even the top level Expert model, and a rubber strap with a president's suit ensemble to boot!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> He will win for sure now. However if I was the POTUS I'd only wear a Hamilton or Timex.


If I was POTUS, I would rock this...










As POTUS, I'm pretty sure I can jump everyone on the waitlist and get OoO bros anything. But it's also the reason why I can never be POTUS. One of you peeps can pick me to be VP or a lowly cabinet member though. ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> If I was POTUS, I would rock this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering that the Chief Justice wears a Patek annual calendar, you'd have to.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I would hope that everyone here is comfortable with posting their toys and not being judged. I don't detect any of us are starving even if there is some definite economic problems going on. For the most part SoOoO is just a made up universe with actual real people looking for some entertainment and sometimes knowledge. No need for anyone to get butt hurt.


If you have an alternative view you shouldn't be asked to eat a d!ck either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> If you have an alternative view you shouldn't be asked to eat a d!ck either.


true ... not that i'm saying there's anything wrong with that


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So two storms headed to the gulf. One projected west of us while the other projected east of us hitting pretty much at the same time. Opposing winds from both and we might be in the middle. This could get interesting. Should make it by Tuesday. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> So two storms headed to the gulf. One projected west of us while the other projected east of us hitting pretty much at the same time. Opposing winds from both and we might be in the middle. This could get interesting. Should make it by Tuesday.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


you sound like my wife.... yes honey sure thing...i'll take a look Monday


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> If you have an alternative view you shouldn't be asked to eat a d!ck either.


You know that you can just type out the word dick right? Not like other words such as
****
****
**** 
*****

Let's see how many make it thru


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> So two storms headed to the gulf. One projected west of us while the other projected east of us hitting pretty much at the same time. Opposing winds from both and we might be in the middle. This could get interesting. Should make it by Tuesday.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We aren't going to see you on the news like this, right?










LOL

Stay safe bro, seriously.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you sound like my wife.... yes honey sure thing...i'll take a look Monday


I'm excited man. Just one storm would be something but caught between two is something special.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm excited man. Just one storm would be something but caught between two is something special.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


 don't be Herman Cain


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm excited man. Just one storm would be something but caught between two is something special.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


me to my wife: one of my triple-O friends is excited that two hurricanes are coming his way next week
mrs mav: your friends are f*cking crazy


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Sir Dog,
> 
> Just completed and submitted the final assessment task for the first unit of my MBA last night.
> 
> ...


So nice to see you here, B5!

By way of welcoming you back (however briefly)...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I am always right. So are you if you agree with me.


My brother has a sign hanging in his apartment: "You can agree with me or you can be wrong."

He's not known for his sense of humor...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I heard Biden has a SMP. Might be a bad thing for us OoO'ers since clearly Omega sucks. 🤪


Wasn't he the guy who said, "Don't hold a grudge"?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Woah!
> 
> Looks like I missed a lot!
> 
> ...


mate. Read carefully. He said he is off to a foster patent class. Whatever that means.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Woah!
> 
> Looks like I missed a lot!
> 
> ...


Yes, you missed a lot. How many more modules do you need to go before you complete the course?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe that's a picture of an acoustic coupler. Not sure how fast they were. The ones I used looked like a plain small box (not much different than what you have pictured but without the fittings for the handset) and had the RJ11 jacks we use today.
> 
> Showing my age...


That's correct. The early ones were 300 baud. They worked up to v34 (28.8k or a little faster for most people) and k56. I spent a lot of time digging through the signal processing source code on those things.

(NRA)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Is that "good night" or "adios"?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> He will win for sure now. However if I was the POTUS I'd only wear a Hamilton or Timex.


He could wear a Ginault? It says "Made in America" on the dial, no?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> If I was POTUS, I would rock this...
> 
> As POTUS, I'm pretty sure I can jump everyone on the waitlist and get OoO bros anything. But it's also the reason why I can never be POTUS. One of you peeps can pick me to be VP or a lowly cabinet member though. 😉


If you are POTUS, Rolex will make a bespoke watch for you and dub it the "President bracelet", wait... there already is a President's watch. 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> He will win for sure now. However if I was the POTUS I'd only wear a Hamilton or Timex.


I hear the Secret Service has their own branded stuff too.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He could wear a Ginault? It says "Made in America" on the dial, no?


Trump should wear one because deep down it's all about 'Chinaaaa'


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I hear the Secret Service has their own branded stuff too.


They actually wear Hamilton.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> You know that you can just type out the word dick right? Not like other words such as
> ****
> ****
> ****
> ...


None?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you are POTUS, Rolex will make a bespoke watch for you and dub it the "President bracelet", wait... there already is a President's watch. 😁


that was Ike I believe... my 2nd president


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you sound like my wife.... yes honey sure thing...i'll take a look Monday


Maybe it is Mrs BT here telling you to log off WUS and go get ready!!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> They actually wear Hamilton.


interesting..which model?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> If I was POTUS, I would rock this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind being Ambassador to Switzerland...!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm excited man. Just one storm would be something but caught between two is something special.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You a storm chaser? I have a picture of me getting to a remote site in right through a cyclone although I can't post it here in the open....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> He will win for sure now. However if I was the POTUS I'd only wear a Hamilton or Timex.


obama used to wear a jorg gray during his incumbency, right.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> interesting..which model?


They have a choice. I've seen them with intramatics, various khaki models and some chronos. The FBI have a similar arrangement.

Great people BTW. 

One of the other reasons why I admire Hamilton watches so much.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> They have a choice. I've seen them with intramatics, various khaki models and some chronos. The FBI have a similar arrangement.
> 
> Great people BTW.
> 
> One of the other reasons why I admire Hamilton watches so much.


I'm without one at the moment and I do miss having one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Trump should wear one because deep down it's all about 'Chinaaaa'


Huh? I am confused. I thought he hates China?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> You know that you can just type out the word dick right? Not like other words such as
> ****
> ****
> ****
> ...


Why am I not surprised Brother Al would be the one to test this out?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> That's correct. The early ones were 300 baud. They worked up to v34 (28.8k or a little faster for most people) and k56. I spent a lot of time digging through the signal processing source code on those things.
> 
> (NRA)


"You can learn anything in this thread."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> They actually wear Hamilton.


Yeah, but is the secret service's watch as cool as this?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "You can learn anything in this thread."


Why I remember one time, i was handed an impromptu mission... nvr mind


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So nice to see you here, B5!
> 
> By way of welcoming you back (however briefly)...
> 
> ...


That is not the proper way to welcome him back. How about you strap her down so that he can get naughty?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, but is the secret service's watch as cool as this?
> 
> View attachment 15408293


I need that shirt, especially since it has French cuffs.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, but is the secret service's watch as cool as this?
> 
> View attachment 15408293


It has the ETA movement too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Anyone of you use desktop with this new interface? I see that my responses are interlaced within the posts and it confuses me as it tells me new messages are posted. When I click on it, it goes to the end and I may have missed some posts.?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> The lack of funds their is staggering but at the same time they can get quite ingenious at the detriment of safety but hey it is for mother Russia right
> They had a fire on a Delfin class not too long ago ...human error ; the Kursk (not Akula) also clearly a big problem
> The Nerpa was indeed a Akula now Indian navy also human error ....so really the issues are mostly around lack of training , funds than the built per say ..


Ok, true story.... Tell me if this meets your definition of creative, but at risk of safety ???

In an ASP shipyard in Sov Gavan.... they took delivery for a new boiler for one of their shops.... they start cutting it in half to fit it through the door.... why you doing that? Just knock out a few concrete blocks out of that block wall.... nope... "welders we have, concrete blocks we don't have".

??????

I didn't walk past that building anymore.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anyone of you use desktop with this new interface? I see that my responses are interlaced within the posts and it confuses me as it tells me new messages are posted. When I click on it, it goes to the end and I may have missed some posts.?


yep it can be confusing


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> She's taking a sonography program starting this fall. She's persistent as fawk, I'll tell you what.


And that is a GOOD thing


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Ok, true story.... Tell me if this meets your definition of creative, but at risk of safety ???
> 
> In an ASP shipyard in Sov Gavan.... they took delivery for a new boiler for one of their shops.... they start cutting it in half to fit it through the door.... why you doing that? Just knock out a few concrete blocks out of that block wall.... nope... "welders we have, concrete blocks we don't have".
> 
> ...


congrats on 5000


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I hear the Secret Service has their own branded stuff too.


Luminox?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> agreed on the undergraduate (bachelor's) degree. But for post graduate, the best learning is actually through practice and experience.


Those things help a lot, and I do hire a lot with just bachelors and subsidize their graduate school. There aren't many people who learn enough math and physics in the workplace to be competitive for my needs.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> They actually wear Hamilton.


Standard issue?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Here's one G... Tried it.. Best finishing I have seen on a Hamilton. Ti too.. But at 42mm and 51 l2l was too big.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I need that shirt, especially since it has French cuffs.


I love french cuffs and have a nice collection of cuff links to go with it but I hardly wear office attire these days. So sad. 😢


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anyone of you use desktop with this new interface? I see that my responses are interlaced within the posts and it confuses me as it tells me new messages are posted. When I click on it, it goes to the end and I may have missed some posts.?


I always reply in a new tab so I don't lose my place.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yep it can be confusing


Okay. Not just me then. I am sorry if I missed anyone who quoted me and I did not respond. It is not done on purpose as I will normally reply to anyone who has quoted my post. It's just this back and forth makes me confused as to what I have and have not read.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I always reply in a new tab so I don't lose my place.


That's a good idea.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I heard Biden has a SMP. Might be a bad thing for us OoO'ers since clearly Omega sucks.


Oof.

#YangGang

What's he wearing?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> LOL no by that I meant that he got a great slice of pie when it was still fresh.


Ahhhh fresh pie ...wait what are we talking about


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She looks pretty liberal to me...


I would not care either way


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Oof.
> 
> #YangGang
> 
> ...


Some Korean watch?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anyone of you use desktop with this new interface? I see that my responses are interlaced within the posts and it confuses me as it tells me new messages are posted. When I click on it, it goes to the end and I may have missed some posts.?


Yeah, it totally confuses me. My workaround is, I just click on the timestamp of the post above the "New posts have been added" bar, or click on the arrow in the quote of my own post to go back to the post I had quoted.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Here's one G... Tried it.. Best finishing I have seen on a Hamilton. Ti too.. But at 42mm and 51 l2l was too big.
> View attachment 15408324


All their 42mm are too big. If the Murph was 40mm I would have bought it a year ago.

And every dress/sports/field should be a min 100m water resistant.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> now now..are you saying you carry paddles???


Only bro Delco does


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, it totally confuses me. My workaround is, I just click on the timestamp of the post above the "New posts have been added" bar, or click on the arrow in the quote of my own post to go back to the post I had quoted.


i do the latter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> All their 42mm are too big. If the Murph was 40mm I would have bought it a year ago.
> 
> And every dress/sports/field should be a min 100m water resistant.


that one was...just too much dial


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Meanwhile, Spiderman was spotted in and around Melbourne. No Pepsi sipping Batman seen anywhere nearby.

Melbourne's jogging 'Spiderman' boosting morale | Sky News Australia


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some Korean watch?


No idea. I should probably post it in the celebrities thread. The only Korea-based brand I know of is homage-y Tissell.

I should ask my in-laws, but Swiss brands are big there, so there'll be few new answers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> obama used to wear a jorg gray during his incumbency, right.


He also had, I think, a Fitbit (or was it a Garmin), which he was wearing when Jerry Seinfeld came over; then moved to a new Cellini by the time he graduated.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey B5, great to hear from you. I am glad you're doing OK and things are going your way. Don't forget to drop by from time to time and keep us posted. Stay safe my friend


Will try to drop in when I can. 
I miss calling out scammers on WUS but get to work with scammers IRL now LOL.

Thanks PF.

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Great to hear from you mate..


Right back at ya.
And always nice to get your texts Krish.

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> No idea. I should probably post it in the celebrities thread. The only Korea-based brand I know of is homage-y Tissell.
> 
> I should ask my in-laws, but Swiss brands are big there, so there'll be few new answers.


Ask your missus. I am sure that I saw many local brands when I was last there for work. Not just Tisell and Mr Oh.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Glad you're doing good bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah. Life has taken a different path because of Covid, but starting to trend upwards again...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> No idea. I should probably post it in the celebrities thread. The only Korea-based brand I know of is homage-y Tissell.
> 
> I should ask my in-laws, but Swiss brands are big there, so there'll be few new answers.


OK. I didn't know he is an American (formerly) running for the election. A quick Google tells me that he wear a Shinola.

Andrew Yang shouts out to watch company during interview with the Des Moines Register


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> OK. I didn't know he is an American (formerly) running for the election. A quick Google tells me that he wear a Shinola.
> 
> Andrew Yang shouts out to watch company during interview with the Des Moines Register











The Real History of Shinola, America's Most Authentic Fake Brand


A mogul from Texas is using the country's least aspirational city as the backdrop for his next global lifestyle company. Shinola, the $225 million experiment in manufactured authenticity.




www.inc.com


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So nice to see you here, B5!
> 
> By way of welcoming you back (however briefly)...
> 
> ...


I reckon I need to make the effort to monitor your posts more frequently BSF if they are going to continue to be of that calibre!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> No idea. I should probably post it in the celebrities thread. The only Korea-based brand I know of is homage-y Tissell.
> 
> I should ask my in-laws, but Swiss brands are big there, so there'll be few new answers.


there's also mornabong. Worn by the kim family based in Pyongyang.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> me to my wife: one of my triple-O friends is excited that two hurricanes are coming his way next week
> mrs mav: your friends are f*cking crazy


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
Check this out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> Check this out.
> View attachment 15408388


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You a storm chaser? I have a picture of me getting to a remote site in right through a cyclone although I can't post it here in the open....


I'm just a weather enthusiast. Everything but snow. You can keep that shyt.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> mate. Read carefully. He said he is off to a foster patent class. Whatever that means.


Taking care of a poor unfortunate patent that has ended up in the system through no fault of it's own to try and help it get back onto a righteous path?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, you missed a lot. How many more modules do you need to go before you complete the course?


11 for the MBA...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Joe who?


16th Prime Minister of Canada, Joe Clark.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Ok, true story.... Tell me if this meets your definition of creative, but at risk of safety
> 
> In an ASP shipyard in Sov Gavan.... they took delivery for a new boiler for one of their shops.... they start cutting it in half to fit it through the door.... why you doing that? Just knock out a few concrete blocks out of that block wall.... nope... "welders we have, concrete blocks we don't have".
> 
> ...


I don't think i would qualify that as ingenious ...more like dumb and well dumb ...but then again they had no concrete blocks and the weather there well blows so got to have walls ....quite the dilemma. Maintenance in those conditions is just horrendous


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I didn't sling monkey shyt at Archer, I corrected his facts, he answered, politely until this moment, then I said to him that I will gladely continue the discussion with him by PM (the thread wasn't favorable to continue a serious discussion), to which he responded his wish to continue in the open since I came to refute his post; really, I don't even know who he is and he wants to drag me further in this sh1t thread. Listen Barracks, I don't have to justify myself on a forum, and you are talking about my thin skin, but you can believe me that the only places in my life I have been disrespected is in here and on TRF, in real life, nobody would dare do it; if you meet me one day, you will know more about me and it will make sense to you. In the mean time, I prefer to stay with my OoO friends


Pretty arrogant statement, like you should be respected more than someone else.

I have been a member here from close to the beginning, this is my second account as some how I lost the first. So I've been around and understand the intent of this forum and Ernies ideas of watch guys having a place to talk about the hobby.
Respect of all members being one of his rules.

You are pretty much a noob here and I have seen your behaviour from the beginning.

You constantly call people out, insult them with your daumenting or what ever you call it. You bring up members posts and scrutinise every word, then make some judgement about it. Belittling members for your own satisfaction.

You come in here and bag other members, garnering support then troll their threads.

You must have a pretty fragile ego as you pretend to be someone important. You are no more important than anyone else on the forum! Do you get that?

As for TRF, they called you out early in piece and banned you.

If you are so important tell us who are.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Nice, testing out the new color!











I was trying to decide between his Horween Coffee Dublin and Ultimate Brown, and he sent me a side by side for comparison. I decided to go with the Ultimate Brown on the right but with black stitching and a single floating keeper. That strap on the right would be too big even for Big Al.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> Pretty arrogant statement, like you should be respected more than someone else.
> 
> I have been a member here from close to the beginning, this is my second account as some how I lost the first. So I've been around and understand the intent of this forum and Ernies ideas of watch guys having a place to talk about the hobby.
> Respect of all members being one of his rules.
> ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> 11 for the MBA...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wow. Still a long way to go....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> me to my wife: one of my triple-O friends is excited that two hurricanes are coming his way next week
> mrs mav: your friends are f*cking crazy


I'm pretty much mentally and emotionally intact but not so sure about the rest of youse guys.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> All their 42mm are too big. If the Murph was 40mm I would have bought it a year ago.
> 
> And every dress/sports/field should be a min 100m water resistant.


I really like this one. I tried it on and it really fits small so it's not an option for me. Really great looking though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I need that shirt, especially since it has French cuffs.


French cuffs will scratch your watch. If you're wearing a watch with French cuffs, make sure it's an Omega.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anyone of you use desktop with this new interface? I see that my responses are interlaced within the posts and it confuses me as it tells me new messages are posted. When I click on it, it goes to the end and I may have missed some posts.?


I'm still mostly using Tapatalk on my iPhone. Old habits are hard to break.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> Check this out.
> View attachment 15408388


That's going to suck for a lot of people.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> congrats on 5000


Lol, it only took 10 years.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Check this out.
> View attachment 15408388


Can't much like that.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I was trying to decide between his Horween Coffee Dublin and Ultimate Brown, and he sent me a side by side for comparison. I decided to go with the Ultimate Brown on the right but with black stitching and a single floating keeper. That strap on the right would be too big even for Big Al.


Thanks for sharing that photo. It actually helps to validate my own choice that the Coffee Dublin is more what I'm looking for right now. The UB is still pretty nice though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm just a weather enthusiast. Everything but snow. You can keep that shyt.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I dislike shoveling snow and driving in it but dislike hurricanes more.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Lol, it only took 10 years.


Congrats on also stumbling onto post #24,000 and doing a 59.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> French cuffs will scratch your watch. If you're wearing a watch with French cuffs, make sure it's an Omega.


LOL. Or a TAG....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Pretty arrogant statement, like you should be respected more than someone else.
> 
> I have been a member here from close to the beginning, this is my second account as some how I lost the first. So I've been around and understand the intent of this forum and Ernies ideas of watch guys having a place to talk about the hobby.
> Respect of all members being one of his rules.
> ...


WO WO WO
Look here Crusty. Don't come and stink up my thread too. Take y'alls spat elsewhere. Go on now. Git


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> The Real History of Shinola, America's Most Authentic Fake Brand
> 
> 
> A mogul from Texas is using the country's least aspirational city as the backdrop for his next global lifestyle company. Shinola, the $225 million experiment in manufactured authenticity.
> ...


I think @mav said he worked for that guy once?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats on also stumbling onto post #24,000 and doing a 59.


Only way to do it....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Well the foster patent class was full, so we switched to a foster PARENT class.

1 down and 9 more to go. It's a new pilot program and we're in the first wave so there's going to be surveys, etc to evaluate the training. Apparently the payoff is like $30 in Amazon gift cards...

If I remember right, Obama's Jorg Grey was a gift from the secret service detail after he had complimented one of them on theirs.

I think the two most well known U.S. President's watches are the Rolex Day-Date and the Vulcain Cricket.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> I heard Biden has a SMP. Might be a bad thing for us OoO'ers since clearly Omega sucks. 🤪


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Now it is officially an old geezer watch!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Lol, it only took 10 years.


and now you 59'ed 24000


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> WO WO WO
> Look here Crusty. Don't come and stink up my thread too. Take y'alls spat elsewhere. Go on now. Git
> View attachment 15408453


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


>


Hope that's what Bo is doing at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> OK. I didn't know he is an American (formerly) running for the election. A quick Google tells me that he wear a Shinola.
> 
> Andrew Yang shouts out to watch company during interview with the Des Moines Register


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow. Still a long way to go....


Yep.
Waiting on approval for some possible exemptions for work already done, but I don't mind learning about newer/updated best practice anyway...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Only way to do it....


Heehee 

Well timed


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Well the foster patent class was full, so we switched to a foster PARENT class.
> 
> 1 down and 9 more to go. It's a new pilot program and we're in the first wave so there's going to be surveys, etc to evaluate the training. Apparently the payoff is like $30 in Amazon gift cards...
> 
> ...


I am disappointed that the American SS wears Jorg Grey. Does it shoot laser and can cut handcuffs?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Now it is officially an old geezer watch!


Thank God! For a while, I thought Rolex was only for old people.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Check this out.
> View attachment 15408388


That's wild. I don't think I've ever seen parallel storm tracks like those. Can't believe they're both expected to hit the coast on the same day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hope that's what Bo is doing at the rainbow bridge.


You mean the one getting the rim job or the one giving it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


>


The gif was for me not knowing he was trying to be selected or for him wearing a Shinola?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> Waiting on approval for some possible exemptions for work already done, but I don't mind learning about newer/updated best practice anyway...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I will check back with you in a few years' time


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The gif was for me not knowing he was trying to be selected or for him wearing a Shinola?


Definitely for him wearing - and _plugging_ - Shinola.

However, he's been continually pushing his ideas about job creation, sounding warnings about automation (warranted) and the need for a universal basic income (warranted especially with CV19), so it would be even stranger if he was wearing a nice Swiss watch. Hamilton doesn't even count as an American watch anymore. Shinola is the only brand that Joe n' Jane Schmoe knows about.

So the watch snob in me will facepalm about Shinola; but the pragmatist in me understands why he's wearing it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That's wild. I don't think I've ever seen parallel storm tracks like those. Can't believe they're both expected to hit the coast on the same day.


It looks like a movie about the Apocalypse.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It looks like a movie about the Apocalypse.


The end is nigh?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The pushers are from Frankenstein's monster but I think the dial is exceptional.









Hamilton Intra-Matic Auto Chrono - Fratello Shop


Hamilton Intra-Matic Auto Chrono in the Fratello Shop, including insured shipping. Price €1995,-. Two years of international warranty.




shop.fratello.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> The pushers are from Frankenstein's monster but I think the dial is exceptional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, that might be the only Hammy I can get on board with. Good looking watch.

I find all other Hams either ugly, plain, or plain ugly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The pushers are from Frankenstein's monster but I think the dial is exceptional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, are you specifically looking for a chrono because of the Speedmaster or you're still shopping around for a watch - just any watch?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15407930


The watch probably kept him occupied in his basement bunker. Luckily he wasn't gifted a Z33 or he'd have never left.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The end is nigh?


In my imagined movie, the threat of the end is at hand, but will the worst come to pass? Can the Gulf Coast be saved? The fate of millions depends on a small team of plucky meteorologists.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mate, are you specifically looking for a chrono because of the Speedmaster or you're still shopping around for a watch - just any watch?


I'm just bored. I'm not buying anything anytime soon.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> In my imagined movie, the threat of the end is at hand, but will the worst come to pass? Can the Gulf Coast be saved? The fate of millions depends on a small team of plucky meteorologists.


Plucky


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I'm just bored. I'm not buying anything anytime soon.


That Hammy ain't bad! Decent value and I imagine it would be easy to get a discount.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think you're wrong. Picture taken in 1999. That year he was 79.


Ok I need help here. I've often been asked why so many American presidents are so old when they are elected?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Too large.
> 
> Dude needs an iced out 34 mm Rolex....


Something like a gold day/date.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I've lost track... Did you post pics?


The omega was delivered last month after 7 months of wait. Enjoying it daily.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice random pic that caught my eye. I wouldn't mind going down this path but can't bothered researching all things vintage and taking a punt on associated risks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm just bored. I'm not buying anything anytime soon.


Window shopping is fun


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm excited man. Just one storm would be something but caught between two is something special.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Just like hookers then.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> The omega was delivered last month after 7 months of wait. Enjoying it daily. [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200821/7b1fdb5b9241e630fde7cff30651e321.jpg[/IMG]


Mate, may I ask & can you tell me where you got that strap from?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> Pretty arrogant statement, like you should be respected more than someone else.
> 
> I have been a member here from close to the beginning, this is my second account as some how I lost the first. So I've been around and understand the intent of this forum and Ernies ideas of watch guys having a place to talk about the hobby.
> Respect of all members being one of his rules.
> ...


I feel some anger here... what was it that triggered it, did I hit a sensitive nerve? was it my comments about the poor? was it the dick thing? both?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


>


Oh... I see you decided to go for the a$$ too; that's what I would call overzealous


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mate, may I ask & can you tell me where you got that strap from?


The rubber on omega? It's OEM.
Erika's MN on Seiko.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> The omega was delivered last month after 7 months of wait. Enjoying it daily.


Nice watches Wolf, the Bluesy is a timeless classic and that Worldtimer is my favorite Omega (here, I said it, there is an Omega that I really like)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> This is something that I've truly enjoyed about this thread and its participants. OoO is a judgement free zone with a diverse groups of guys with similar mindsets.


You are 90ish % right


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Rusty427 said:


> Pretty arrogant statement, like you should be respected more than someone else.
> 
> I have been a member here from close to the beginning, this is my second account as some how I lost the first. So I've been around and understand the intent of this forum and Ernies ideas of watch guys having a place to talk about the hobby.
> Respect of all members being one of his rules.
> ...


Do you think that a long internship in the forum allows you to judge other people?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice watches Wolf, the Bluesy is a timeless classic and that Worldtimer is my favorite Omega (here, I said it, there is an Omega that I really like)


I bought the bracelet version. Bracelet is PCL scratch magnet, so I ordered the spare rubber for daily use. 
I really like the laser ablated titanium disk, I feel is the highlight of the watch. Display caseback is typical of seamasters.
There is one big negative point about the watch. The crown is very slippery, winding and setting time is literally painful because you need to hold it tightly to turn effectively. I don't have many watches, but this one is by far the most difficult to wind.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Definitely for him wearing - and _plugging_ - Shinola.
> 
> However, he's been continually pushing his ideas about job creation, sounding warnings about automation (warranted) and the need for a universal basic income (warranted especially with CV19), so it would be even stranger if he was wearing a nice Swiss watch. Hamilton doesn't even count as an American watch anymore. Shinola is the only brand that Joe n' Jane Schmoe knows about.
> 
> So the watch snob in me will facepalm about Shinola; but the pragmatist in me understands why he's wearing it.


Detroit watch company would have been a better option than Shinola. I got a lot of respect for them and dig their designs. Better swiss movements and nice designs.









Welcome to the Detroit Watch Company


Detroit Watch Company. Detroit's first designed and hand assembled timepieces with Swiss automatic movements.




detroitwatchco.com





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

It's truly the best looking world time at any price point; I've been wanting one for a long time, but never found one that ticks all the boxes untill I discovered the Worldtimer; definitely on my list. In regard of the winding difficulties, why don't you put it on a winder? I magine you must wear it in your rotation, it would spare you having to adjust it every time


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ok I need help here. I've often been asked why so many American presidents are so old when they are elected?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


With age comes wisdom. Allegedly 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> The pushers are from Frankenstein's monster but I think the dial is exceptional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing it in person may change your mind, that thing is thick like a hockey puck...and the straight case side doesn't help.

Tried it on once and it took me the entire 5 seconds to put it back.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Just like hookers then.


Hellz yeah!!! Some sandwich action.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merv said:


> Nice random pic that caught my eye. I wouldn't mind going down this path but can't bothered researching all things vintage and taking a punt on associated risks.


The old Seamaster movements are practically bombproof, not much risk in that regard.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> This is something that I've truly enjoyed about this thread and its participants. OoO is a judgement free zone with a diverse groups of guys with similar mindsets.


Is it though? 

We're doing fine because we chose to steer clear of certain controversial topics and we seem to have struck a nice balance.

At times I do feel I can't really speak my mind out of respect for the brotherhood.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Do you think that a long internship in the forum allows you to judge other people?


You spoke my mind bro.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

On Friday - a day at work relaxed.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> On Friday - a day at work relaxed.


The reflection of your shirt fabric makes it look like textured centre links 🤓


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

As we approach 1 September, it’s interesting that DavidSW now has multiple 114060s listed in the 10.5 - 11K range. It seemed just a week or so ago he had them around 8.5 - 9K.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> The reflection of your shirt fabric makes it look like textured centre links 🤓


In fact, now I noticed it when I enlarged this photo.

Batman, however, is a very fotogenic watch. 😊


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Is it though?
> 
> We're doing fine because we chose to steer clear of certain controversial topics and we seem to have struck a nice balance.
> 
> At times I do feel I can't really speak my mind out of respect for the brotherhood.


Yeah I get that. But of course there are places for that type of thing too. Like Twitter. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> In fact, now I noticed it when I enlarged this photo.
> 
> Batman, however, is a very fotogenic watch.


The batman is my favorite. I wish it was the same size as the exp2 but I would still buy one at 40mm. It's an awesome piece but it will probably be years before there's one for sale in a local AD here.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> The batman is my favorite. I wish it was the same size as the exp2 but I would still buy one at 40mm. It's an awesome piece but it will probably be years before there's one for sale in a local AD here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My second favorite R is the Hulk. It's nice if someone posted photos of a green monster here - one with good resolution.

I was hoping that I would get mine for my 50th birthday (May 2021), but now I'm almost sure that I will have to enter the second half-century with a different watch, because I will wait a long time.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

harry_flashman said:


> As we approach 1 September, it's interesting that DavidSW now has multiple 114060s listed in the 10.5 - 11K range. It seemed just a week or so ago he had them around 8.5 - 9K.


Rolex speculation reached a level of parody; every time I see the prices hicking before an annoucement, this scene comes to my mind


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah I get that. But of course there are places for that type of thing too. Like Twitter.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Couldn't be bothered. I mean, I for one wouldn't discuss politics unless it's with the closest of friends. Not even relatives...

Besides, what's the point? There's no right or wrong, only where we stand.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Rolex speculation reached a level of parody; every time I see the prices hicking before an annoucement, this scene comes to my mind


I dreamed of the day the grey market sellers screamed SELL SELL SELL, then I can finally own that daytona.
Oh what a decadent person I am! 😉 @mav


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Do you think that a long internship in the forum allows you to judge other people?


I'm just generally judgemental. It's one of my flaws.
Would you like me to judge your Ceramic Submariner?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> I bought the bracelet version. Bracelet is PCL scratch magnet, so I ordered the spare rubber for daily use.
> I really like the laser ablated titanium disk, I feel is the highlight of the watch. Display caseback is typical of seamasters.
> There is one big negative point about the watch. The crown is very slippery, winding and setting time is literally painful because you need to hold it tightly to turn effectively. I don't have many watches, but this one is by far the most difficult to wind.
> View attachment 15408706
> ...


Looks great!

One of my favourite ATs. I tried one on a couple of months ago, but a bit too dressy for an everyday and too pricey for just when I put a dress on


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> With age comes wisdom. Allegedly
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And I thought they were just trying to complement their retirement funds


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> I'm just generally judgemental. It's one of my flaws.
> Would you like me to judge your Ceramic Submariner?


Just know that if you decide to argue in this thread, you may have to eat a dick. We don't judge culinary choices here. But we occasionally get served dicks.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ok I need help here. I've often been asked why so many American presidents are so old when they are elected?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


so they are old enough to wear a yellow gold daydate aka the "President".


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rusty427 said:


> You constantly call people out, insult them with your daumenting or what ever you call it. You bring up members posts and scrutinise every word, then make some judgement about it. Belittling members for your own satisfaction.
> 
> You come in here and bag other members, garnering support then troll their threads.
> 
> ...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Rusty427 said:


> I'm just generally judgemental. It's one of my flaws.
> Would you like me to judge your Ceramic Submariner?


Do it if you feel like it. 

Just don't ask me for permission anymore. It is a public forum where everyone has the right to comment on any topic, as long as it does not break the rules and basic moral principles.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Just know that if you decide to argue in this thread, you may have to eat a dick. We don't judge culinary choices here. But we occasionally get served dicks.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I can take it as well as I can dish it. 
So no problem there. 
Not sure about the dick metaphor it sounds a bit rainbow, a simple get f¥€£ed will do


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Do it if you feel like it.
> 
> Just don't ask me for permission anymore. It is a public forum where everyone has the right to comment on any topic, as long as it does not break the rules and basic moral principles.


Only joking, it a great watch and you wear it well.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Rusty427 said:


> Only joking, it a great watch and you wear it well.


Good jokes in the OoO thread are welcome.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I'm just bored. I'm not buying anything anytime soon.


Don't dismiss the power of boredom; trust me, I know.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rusty427 said:


> I'm just generally judgemental. It's one of my flaws.
> Would you like me to judge your Ceramic Submariner?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> As we approach 1 September, it's interesting that DavidSW now has multiple 114060s listed in the 10.5 - 11K range. It seemed just a week or so ago he had them around 8.5 - 9K.


He is banking in the FUD of a new sub dropping in early September, no?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

mui.richard said:


>


Okay you made me laugh.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

https://www.jorggray.com/Product/JG6500/2500036/



You can get your own "watch of #44!"


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

jason10mm said:


> He is banking in the FUD of a new sub dropping in early September, no?


Seems that way, interesting that it is only with the 114060, and not the 116610.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> As we approach 1 September, it's interesting that DavidSW now has multiple 114060s listed in the 10.5 - 11K range. It seemed just a week or so ago he had them around 8.5 - 9K.


Good observation . This whole thing is just getting dumb. Ok it k has been dumb for a while but now it really is getting stupid .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15408765


Nothing like wearing a wetsuit in August ,
The small little pleasures of life


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> He is banking in the FUD of a new sub dropping in early September, no?


Lots of speculation about a SS blue sub. Good luck finding that at your AD. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rusty427 said:


> I'm just generally judgemental. It's one of my flaws.
> Would you like me to judge your Ceramic Submariner?


I say why not, go for it . It is a watch forum for the love of the baby *****. if it hurts someone's feelings bcs one might criticize their watch or character or political affiliation or choice of breakfast then thicker skin is in order.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Nothing like wearing a wetsuit in August ,
> The small little pleasures of life


I enjoyed a good skin-swim yesterday, sea temp 13ºC/55ºFresh. Gotta love 60ºN.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> I say why not, go for it . It is a watch forum for the love of the baby *****. if it hurts someone's feelings bcs one might criticize their watch or character or political affiliation or choice of breakfast then thicker skin is in order.


Looks like you wear it well!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Just like hookers then.


So there's this...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Rolex speculation reached a level of parody; every time I see the prices hicking before an annoucement, this scene comes to my mind


My brother's favorite scene...






In fact, he had t-shirts made with those lines. 😊


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

harry_flashman said:


> Seems that way, interesting that it is only with the 114060, and not the 116610.


Depending on what, if anything, is introduced by Rolex in the way of a possible upgraded no date Submariner next month, there is the possibility that the resale value of the 114060 SubC might climb sharply, as the 14060 has done since it was discontinued. The market might be anticipating that, possibly reflected by DavidSW's sharp rise in pricing on his 114060's.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Couldn't be bothered. I mean, I for one wouldn't discuss politics unless it's with the closest of friends. Not even relatives...
> 
> Besides, what's the point? There's no right or wrong, only where we stand.


I discussed some politics with my cousin's husband on the SS Obesity. I got him so riled, he started sputtering. 😇 😇


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Depending on what, if anything, is introduced by Rolex in the way of a possible upgraded no date Submariner next month, there is the possibility that the resale value of the 114060 SubC might climb sharply, as the 14060 has done since it was discontinued. The market might be anticipating that, possibly reflected by DavidSW's sharp rise in pricing on his 114060's.


That would be nice. Then I can get a new one, sell mine, and make a few bucks for literally no reason.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So there's this...
> 
> View attachment 15408888


That's funny. I don't care who you are. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Couldn't be bothered. I mean, I for one wouldn't discuss politics unless it's with the closest of friends. Not even relatives...
> 
> Besides, what's the point? There's no right or wrong, only where we stand.


Eh, I kinda like to know the politics of my family and other folks so I know who I can cut out of my life if they have certain beliefs. Was the only way I found out some of the overt racism in parts of my family.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> I enjoyed a good skin-swim yesterday, sea temp 13ºC/55ºFresh. Gotta love 60ºN.


I'd be worried about permanent shrinkage...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Nothing like wearing a wetsuit in August ,
> The small little pleasures of life


Thing is Bro Snags is looking in the direction of the Arctic Circle from his vantage point in N Scotland where their summer season is probably less than 2-3 weeks.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

My wife's medication a few days late. Mine now late. The changes made to the USPS have been hitting me for a few months, now. 

Starting to get really pissed since all of this was done for no actual servicing reason.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Lots of speculation about a SS blue sub. Good luck finding that at your AD.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


A Rolex SS blue sub ain't happening as it would compete with their 18K WG blue sub.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15408901


I laughed out loud on that. Good job!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd be worried about permanent shrinkage...


That happened years ago.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> I enjoyed a good skin-swim yesterday, sea temp 13ºC/55ºFresh. Gotta love 60ºN.


#neverreadahead


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I laughed out loud on that. Good job!


I stole it from r/Rolex

It made me laugh out loud as well


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

All this stupid Sub talk has once again made me realise the greatest diver of them all. (Not my pic, but still).


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My brother's favorite scene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love comedies like that. If we add the wonderful Italian language, Russian ... Hehe


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Thing is Bro Snags is looking in the direction of the Arctic Circle from his vantage point in N Scotland where their summer season is probably less than 2-3 weeks.


True but I love how it's so light out for so long during those 2 weeks...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> He is banking in the FUD of a new sub dropping in early September, no?


what's FUD?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> True but I love how it's so light out for so long during those 2 weeks...


Nights are drawing in now. Winter is coming.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd be worried about permanent shrinkage...


Attach a 10cm thread around the head with the other end clued to a ping pong ball. Wall-a it's back 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> A Rolex SS blue sub ain't happening as it would compete with their 18K WG blue sub.


that's what was also said before with the SS Pepsi. I guess making the WG blue and giving the SS a jubilee bracelet would be enough differentiators.

if they made it a no date blue sub in SS, i would even be more pissed as a smurf owner as i prefer my sub with no date.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Eh, I kinda like to know the politics of my family and other folks so I know who I can cut out of my life if they have certain beliefs. Was the only way I found out some of the overt racism in parts of my family.


It's a good thing then that my family shares very similar political views.

They can all go to HELL is what we always say.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what's FUD?


Thanks for asking

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> A Rolex SS blue sub ain't happening as it would compete with their 18K WG blue sub.


But isn't that what most of them said before the SS Pepsi came out?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> that's what was also said before with the SS Pepsi. I guess making the WG blue and giving the SS a jubilee bracelet would be enough differentiators.
> 
> if they made it a no date blue sub in SS, i would even be more pissed as a smurf owner as i prefer my sub with no date.


#nra


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> It's a good thing then that my family shares very similar political views.
> 
> They can all go to HELL is what we always say.


Yeah, mine have extremely diverse views, lol.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen Linda around these parts for a while...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering in the 'hood...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And just because...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Been enamored by this brand recently


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> Looks like you wear it well!


You don't wear a Rolex, it wears you!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


> All this stupid Sub talk has once again made me realise the greatest diver of them all. (Not my pic, but still).


See, THIS is how you do a date wheel!

The rules ain't hard. Color the wheel to match the dial. Put it at 3 or 6 o'clock. If you insist on a 4:30 window then at least align the numbers with 12/6 o'clock.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what's FUD?


Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt

The more scary cousin of FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt
> 
> The more scary cousin of FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out).


thanks. Is that a usual acronym or an OoO lexicon?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering in the 'hood...
> 
> View attachment 15408980
> 
> ...


What part of town is that?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> With age comes wisdom. Allegedly
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I thought that wisdom comes with age


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Seeing it in person may change your mind, that thing is thick like a hockey puck...and the straight case side doesn't help.
> 
> Tried it on once and it took me the entire 5 seconds to put it back.


Yeah, it's too thick


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> that's what was also said before with the SS Pepsi. I guess making the WG blue and giving the SS a jubilee bracelet would be enough differentiators.
> 
> if they made it a no date blue sub in SS, i would even be more pissed as a smurf owner as i prefer my sub with no date.


A blue dial SS sub on a jubilee....

I can hear the internet rage now!

What would we call it? The Smurfette?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Hellz yeah!!! Some sandwich action.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Who's the meat in the sandwich?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Is it though?
> 
> We're doing fine because we chose to steer clear of certain controversial topics and we seem to have struck a nice balance.
> 
> At times I do feel I can't really speak my mind out of respect for the brotherhood.


That floating yin and yang is making me sleepy.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> As we approach 1 September, it's interesting that DavidSW now has multiple 114060s listed in the 10.5 - 11K range. It seemed just a week or so ago he had them around 8.5 - 9K.


I noticed that too!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> thanks. Is that a usual acronym or an OoO lexicon?


I think it is an economics term, actually. I've seen it thrown around whenever the news cycle pushes some trumped up potential disaster and the market responds.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't dismiss the power of boredom; trust me, I know.


Good. That means he is buying a new watch soon


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, it's too thick


And that's TOO easy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> Seems that way, interesting that it is only with the 114060, and not the 116610.


That says a lot. Someone already has the media pack and knows something


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Joey did pretty good last night ... he stayed awake for his entire speech!!! ;-)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought that wisdom comes with age


Nothing is a given.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So there's this...
> 
> View attachment 15408888


I like the name Stormy Daniels. Is the suction power like a tornado?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> What part of town is that?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not NYC. It's actually in Connecticut...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> That would be nice. Then I can get a new one, sell mine, and make a few bucks for literally no reason.


If.... you can get a new one. Yeah, a big I F


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Thing is Bro Snags is looking in the direction of the Arctic Circle from his vantage point in N Scotland where their summer season is probably less than 2-3 weeks.


My Scottish friends walk around in a T shirt and shorts during winter down under because it is like summer back home.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Speaking of stormy. I'm in the projected cone of both storms. Yes I'm in the middle. Right where they both meet. Just gets more interesting.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> My wife's medication a few days late. Mine now late. The changes made to the USPS have been hitting me for a few months, now.
> 
> Starting to get really pissed since all of this was done for no actual servicing reason.


Medicine to keep calm?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> And that's TOO easy


Every guy's dream in high school...

And college.

And then in the workplace.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> A Rolex SS blue sub ain't happening as it would compete with their 18K WG blue sub.


Nothing to stop people making their own concept watches.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Second heat week.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like the name Stormy Daniels. Is the suction power like a tornado?


Dark & Stormy substituting Goslings with Jack Daniels?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Every guy's dream in high school...
> 
> And college.
> 
> And then in the workplace.


Too thick? Or too easy?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Speaking of stormy. I'm in the projected cone of both storms. Yes I'm in the middle. Right where they both meet. Just gets more interesting.
> View attachment 15409064


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> All this stupid Sub talk has once again made me realise the greatest diver of them all. (Not my pic, but still).


We forgot about the Breitling


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> My wife's medication a few days late. Mine now late. The changes made to the USPS have been hitting me for a few months, now.
> 
> Starting to get really pissed since all of this was done for no actual servicing reason.


Texas Tribune has a story from a Postal Union worker this morning. It'll just piss you off more, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what's FUD?


"Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt" - standard procedure in tech gadget news.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks for asking
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No, seriously, what is FUD?

Fvcked Up Darlings?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt
> 
> The more scary cousin of FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out).


Enn Arr Ayy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Nothing is a given.


Some have grown old and die, yet have still not gained any wisdom


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Second heat week.


Don't be a wussy

33.5 degrees centigrade ain't hot.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> "Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt" - standard procedure in tech gadget news.


FUDge, i guess am not a techie and gadget person. Have not encountered FUD before.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't be a wussy
> 
> 33.5 degrees centigrade ain't hot.


yo bro doggy, i see starbuy has the new manta samis, you got yours yet?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

New shoes for me PAM...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> that's what was also said before with the SS Pepsi. I guess making the WG blue and giving the SS a jubilee bracelet would be enough differentiators.
> 
> if they made it a no date blue sub in SS, i would even be more pissed as a smurf owner as i prefer my sub with no date.


Yes, but with the Pepsi, they used a Jubilée and they changed the dial of the WG to blue, and, according to some owners on TRF, they offered the WG owners the possibility to change their black dial to blue; didn't you get this proposal for your WG Pepsi? In regard of the Smurf, there is nothing that you can change with it, especially since it's been on the market for 12 years already, and making a blue SS Sub with a Jubilée can't be done because it's more fragile than the Oyster due to the use of thinner screws and links connectors. If they want to introduce blue in a new Sub, the only possibility would be a blue bezel with a black dial; something like this


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> yo bro doggy, i see starbuy has the new manta samis, you got yours yet?


Mate, I realised I didn't have your mobile so I couldn't call ya.

Yeah, jumped on it and ordered it already. The Manta Ray and the White Snowy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> yo bro doggy, i see starbuy has the new manta samis, you got yours yet?


Godfrey!

The King Turtle is already sold out.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, but with the Pepsi, they used a Jubilée and they changed the dial of the WG to blue, and, according to some owners on TRF, they offered the WG owners the possibility to change their black dial to blue; didn't you get this proposal for your WG Pepsi? In regard of the Smurf, there is nothing that you can change with it, especially since it's been on the market for 12 years already, and making a blue SS Sub with a Jubilée can't be done because it's more fragile than the Oyster due to the use of thinner screws and links connectors. If they want to introduce blue in a new Sub, the only possibility would be a blue bezel with a black dial; something like this
> 
> View attachment 15409094


Don't see that happening either. Wonder when the roll out will occur next month?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, but with the Pepsi, they used a Jubilée and they changed the dial of the WG to blue, and, according to some owners on TRF, they offered the WG owners the possibility to change their black dial to blue; didn't you get this proposal for your WG Pepsi? In regard of the Smurf, there is nothing that you can change with it, especially since it's been on the market for 12 years already, and making a blue SS Sub with a Jubilée can't be done because it's more fragile than the Oyster due to the use of thinner screws and links connectors. If they want to introduce blue in a new Sub, the only possibility would be a blue bezel with a black dial; something like that
> 
> View attachment 15409094


yup. My pepsi got changed to blue. had i known that the WG would be launched in blue that year, i would have held off as that was the reason i vacillated when i was buying the pepsi. it had a black dial. And i was partial to blue. But i couldnt tell the future. And in any case am happy with how things turned out.

well, if rolex does come out with a blue ss sub, it would be annoying at first. But ultimately, i wouldnt care. I just hope they come up with a lapis lazuli dial for the DD40 in the coming years.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anyone of you use desktop with this new interface? I see that my responses are interlaced within the posts and it confuses me as it tells me new messages are posted. When I click on it, it goes to the end and I may have missed some posts.?


 I mostly post from my laptop. I always hit refresh after posting, but sometimes I do miss some posts too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Don't see that happening either. Wonder when the roll out will occur next month?


what i thought first was that they would relaunch the tudor submariner in that colorway or even blue on blue. But they went with the blue dial black bay.

those vintage blue tudor submariners are gorgeous.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Oof.
> 
> #YangGang
> 
> ...


Looks like a Shinola?

Many of my Asian-American friends and I lost much respect for Yang over his "American-ness" op-ed in response to the recent anti-Asian sentiment.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/04/01/andrew-yang-coronavirus-discrimination/


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

A jubilee diver?! 🎠🌈


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> OK. I didn't know he is an American (formerly) running for the election. A quick Google tells me that he wear a Shinola.
> 
> Andrew Yang shouts out to watch company during interview with the Des Moines Register


#NRA 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think @mav said he worked for that guy once?


I worked for his brother, who is far nicer but isn't as business savvy and is running Fossil Group straight into the ground. By the time I came along, thankfully this guy was already gone. Heard he was a psycho.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, but with the Pepsi, they used a Jubilée and they changed the dial of the WG to blue, and, according to some owners on TRF, they offered the WG owners the possibility to change their black dial to blue; didn't you get this proposal for your WG Pepsi? In regard of the Smurf, there is nothing that you can change with it, especially since it's been on the market for 12 years already, and making a blue SS Sub with a Jubilée can't be done because it's more fragile than the Oyster due to the use of thinner screws and links connectors. If they want to introduce blue in a new Sub, the only possibility would be a blue bezel with a black dial; something like this
> 
> View attachment 15409094


That might sell

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't be a wussy
> 
> 33.5 degrees centigrade ain't hot.


I'll be so nice and show such OoOmega.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Depending on what, if anything, is introduced by Rolex in the way of a possible upgraded no date Submariner next month, there is the possibility that the resale value of the 114060 SubC might climb sharply, as the 14060 has done since it was discontinued. The market might be anticipating that, possibly reflected by DavidSW's sharp rise in pricing on his 114060's.


As a marketing person, I just can't imagine them doing something that big for this Sept announcement. But who knows anymore?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Speaking of stormy. I'm in the projected cone of both storms. Yes I'm in the middle. Right where they both meet. Just gets more interesting.
> View attachment 15409064


Send one my way, we need the rain!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Is it though?
> 
> We're doing fine because we chose to steer clear of certain controversial topics and we seem to have struck a nice balance.
> 
> At times I do feel I can't really speak my mind out of respect for the brotherhood.


I agree and after a couple of the recent posts, maybe not so much...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Speaking of stormy. I'm in the projected cone of both storms. Yes I'm in the middle. Right where they both meet. Just gets more interesting.
> View attachment 15409064


Ummm, run?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Seeing it in person may change your mind, that thing is thick like a hockey puck...and the straight case side doesn't help.
> 
> Tried it on once and it took me the entire 5 seconds to put it back.


I suspect G has considerably bigger wrists than you. 

But of course you are right, he should try it first.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> The old Seamaster movements are practically bombproof, not much risk in that regard.


And these watches tend to be cheapish and any watchmaker can work on them.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, but with the Pepsi, they used a Jubilée and they changed the dial of the WG to blue, and, according to some owners on TRF, they offered the WG owners the possibility to change their black dial to blue; didn't you get this proposal for your WG Pepsi? In regard of the Smurf, there is nothing that you can change with it, especially since it's been on the market for 12 years already, and making a blue SS Sub with a Jubilée can't be done because it's more fragile than the Oyster due to the use of thinner screws and links connectors. If they want to introduce blue in a new Sub, the only possibility would be a blue bezel with a black dial; something like this
> 
> View attachment 15409094


The "Cookie Monster"!

Duh:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Looks like a Shinola?
> 
> Many of my Asian-American friends and I lost much respect for Yang over his "American-ness" op-ed in response to the recent anti-Asian sentiment.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't know what to think about that. It's like he wanted to keep up the "model minority" role (which is all kinds of complicated) and didn't want to engage in any conflict by pushing back. I'm all about "taking the high road" as often as possible, but you gotta call things out now and then, too.

I can see for myself when people treat my wife differently than they treat me, including how they treat her before they realize we're a couple. It's been this way for as long as I've known her, not just since CV19 came along. Shoot, now that I think about it, it's been more visible to me since I started making more friends in the AA community (which didn't really happen until I moved out of the Midwest).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> so they are old enough to wear a yellow gold daydate aka the "President".


Here is one president with that watch:


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sons of Anarchy! Basically "Hamlet" set in a biker gang


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I discussed some politics with my cousin's husband on the SS Obesity. I got him so riled, he started sputtering.


Did you cause him to gain weight more than usual on that cruise?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Ummm, run?


Nah. I might send the wife and kids off on a trip north but I'll be home or at work for it. Preferably at work.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Just know that if you decide to argue in this thread, you may have to eat a dick. We don't judge culinary choices here. But we occasionally get served dicks.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In some parts of Asia, they serve up dick soup...










A buddy of mine was tricked into eating it in the Philippines once, along with a burger made from dog.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I mostly post from my laptop. I always hit refresh after posting, but sometimes I do miss some posts too.


Sometimes, it is a blessing to miss some posts


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> My wife's medication a few days late. Mine now late. The changes made to the USPS have been hitting me for a few months, now.
> 
> Starting to get really pissed since all of this was done for no actual servicing reason.


Late medicine is not good. We had some impact, too, although nothing as consequential. Our township shifted the property tax deadline due to COVID. Then they were late sending the invoices because they waited until the last minute to calculate with the 2020 tax rates and get them printed. The mail delayed the invoices, and then it delayed the payment check, so we have to pay late fees and two days of interest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I worked for his brother, who is far nicer but isn't as business savvy and is running Fossil Group straight into the ground. By the time I came along, thankfully this guy was already gone. Heard he was a psycho.


Thanks for clarifying. As you all will know, my memory is like a gold fish


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I'll be so nice and show such OoOmega.


And this is the standard OoO response


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> A blue dial SS sub on a jubilee....
> 
> I can hear the internet rage now!
> 
> What would we call it? The Smurfette?


Hehe,

Jubilee on sub is not going to happen. Or rather, I cannot see it happening.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I suspect G has considerably bigger wrists than you.
> 
> But of course you are right, he should try it first.


He has properly manly man's big wrists but he still won't like to have a watch like a brick sitting on top of his wrist


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Speaking of stormy. I'm in the projected cone of both storms. Yes I'm in the middle. Right where they both meet. Just gets more interesting.
> View attachment 15409064


Oh man, that is not good! I wonder if it's possible for them to maintain their structure and intensity when they get close together like that. Hopefully it will turn into a big rain event and nothing more.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Speaking of stormy. I'm in the projected cone of both storms. Yes I'm in the middle. Right where they both meet. Just gets more interesting.
> View attachment 15409064


Glad you're enjoying the anticipation but be safe bro.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> In some parts of Asia, they serve up dick soup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright that's across the line. Bowl full of dicks is going too far. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> New shoes for me PAM...
> 
> View attachment 15409083


I was considering that Italian military strap! The shipping cost threw me off though. Does it check all the boxes for you?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And this is the standard OoO response


That bowl of dicks is more appealing than that watch. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> what i thought first was that they would relaunch the tudor submariner in that colorway or even blue on blue. But they went with the blue dial black bay.
> 
> those vintage blue tudor submariners are gorgeous.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Oh man, that is not good! I wonder if it's possible for them to maintain their structure and intensity when they get close together like that. Hopefully it will turn into a big rain event and nothing more.


Not sure what happens in this event. The wind directions will be opposing each other. Not even sure if they can predict what happens. Gonna be interesting.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you cause him to gain weight more than usual on that cruise?


Nah, he was so wound up he lost his appetite. Didn't eat breakfast the next day either.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> The "Cookie Monster"!
> 
> Duh:
> View attachment 15409170
> ...


You heard it here first! It gets a nickname before it even exists!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> In some parts of Asia, they serve up dick soup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sometimes, it is a blessing to miss some posts


Cosmic coincidence that these two posts came after one another?? I don't think so.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I don't know what to think about that. It's like he wanted to keep up the "model minority" role (which is all kinds of complicated) and didn't want to engage in any conflict by pushing back. I'm all about "taking the high road" as often as possible, but you gotta call things out now and then, too.
> 
> I can see for myself when people treat my wife differently than they treat me, including how they treat her before they realize we're a couple. It's been this way for as long as I've known her, not just since CV19 came along. Shoot, now that I think about it, it's been more visible to me since I started making more friends in the AA community (which didn't really happen until I moved out of the Midwest).


Personally I was disappointed that he wrote that. I'm not into identity politics anyways and didn't vote for the guy during the primaries. But I know some who did solely based on him being an Asian brother. I get taking the high road, but like you said, you gotta call things out sometimes too.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

By the way, I got my new glasses back. The scratched plastic lenses have been replaced with new ones at a German service center.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Late medicine is not good.


That's the one area I'm with BT. I got nearly a 6-month supply of my meds squirreled away.



BonyWrists said:


> We had some impact, too, although nothing as consequential. Our township shifted the property tax deadline due to COVID. Then they were late sending the invoices because they waited until the last minute to calculate with the 2020 tax rates and get them printed. The mail delayed the invoices, and then it delayed the payment check, so we have to pay late fees and two days of interest.


Isn't there some way to dispute that?? May not be worth your time, but still...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Personally I was disappointed that he wrote that. I'm not into identity politics anyways and didn't vote for the guy during the primaries. But I know some who did solely based on him being an Asian brother. I get taking the high road, but like you said, you gotta call things out sometimes too.


Speaking of calling out, how's about some new pics of the new baby? 😊


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> That bowl of dicks is more appealing than that watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dude, you get a Big Like!










_Anyone know how to make that my sig just in SoOoO?? _With proper attribution, of course.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I was considering that Italian military strap! The shipping cost threw me off though. Does it check all the boxes for you?


It is a pretty good quality strap with rugged looks. I bought mine pre Covid-19 when shipping was free


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

That Hammy might not be bad!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> That Hammy might not be bad!


I think I'd rather have Merv's panda...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think I'd rather have Merv's panda...


Well duh! Of course, but Merv might not want to give it to you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That bowl of dicks is more appealing than that watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You like eating dicks???? I know sucking and slurping but eating... wow, that's another level


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Personally I was disappointed that he wrote that. * I'm not into identity politics anyways *and didn't vote for the guy during the primaries. But I know some who did solely based on him being an Asian brother. I get taking the high road, but like you said, you gotta call things out sometimes too.


The thing that bothers me about identity politics is that it's hard for me to be taken seriously if I try to stand up for anyone who doesn't look like myself. I know, I know, I've never had to be worried about being followed around a store or being pulled over in my car every week, so I don't have that personal experience to talk about. I can't even say "as a parent" because we don't have kids, and "as an uncle" just doesn't have the same panache. And anything that starts with, "I have a friend who..." gets dismissed, too.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The weekend has begun and Sub will be in charge for two days.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Not sure what happens in this event. The wind directions will be opposing each other. Not even sure if they can predict what happens. Gonna be interesting.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Whoever's running the NHC's social media account has got to be thinking, "Man, I hope this won't be as bad as it looks..."

My armchair meteorologist brain has two guesses about what would happen where the storms meet. One, their winds will disrupt each other and they'll knock each other out, kinda like how you never see two whirlpools in the sink remain stable next to each other. Or two, the moisture from one will combine with the upper-level temperatures of the other and stack into something worse.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cosmic coincidence that these two posts came after one another?? I don't think so.


You are right brother @BigSeikoFan

It is a thinly veiled message that some conversations were best left behind.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> By the way, I got my new glasses back. The scratched plastic lenses have been replaced with new ones at a German service center.


Wait a minute.... you're in Poland and you support... Manchester United???!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's the one area I'm with BT. I got nearly a 6-month supply of my meds squirreled away.
> 
> Isn't there some way to dispute that?? May not be worth your time, but still...


I only squirrelled away a stash of nuts...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We forgot about the Breitling


Breitling, which model exactly?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Whoever's running the NHC's social media account has got to be thinking, "Man, I hope this won't be as bad as it looks..."


If history is any guide, I'd batten down the hatches in Alabama...

And if I worked in the NHC, I'd take some vacation next week.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jorgenl said:


> New shoes for me PAM...
> 
> View attachment 15409083


Awesome!!!  Where did you get them?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of the storms, I offered some shelter (and wine) to Tiff but since I haven't heard back, I don't think this was her reaction...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Breitling, which model exactly?


The previous generation SuperOcean II was a good watch. Most hardcore divers will swear by a Submariner, Sea Dweller or SuperOcean II.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of the storms, I offered some shelter (and wine) to Tiff but since I haven't heard back, I don't think this was her reaction...
> 
> View attachment 15409409


Godfrey.

Maybe she took my comment about dick soup the wrong way...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> The thing that bothers me about identity politics is that it's hard for me to be taken seriously if I try to stand up for anyone who doesn't look like myself. I know, I know, I've never had to be worried about being followed around a store or being pulled over in my car every week, so I don't have that personal experience to talk about. I can't even say "as a parent" because we don't have kids, and "as an uncle" just doesn't have the same panache. And anything that starts with, "I have a friend who..." gets dismissed, too.


When you stand up for someone, it's not always identity politics. You are standing up for that one individual.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Maybe she took my comment about dick soup the wrong way...


You're such a sweet guy. I am sure she would gladly have dick soup and swallow big gulps of it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> The weekend has begun and Sub will be in charge for two days.


Me too. Leaving for Whistler for the weekend.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait a minute.... you're in Poland and you support... Manchester United???!


I only love Lech Poznań. And with these glasses, I liked the color of the lenses. Of course I won't take them while I'm planning my trip to London. 

However, I would like to emphasize that I am not an ultras supporter and I like my friends from Warsaw, despite the fact that our clubs have always fought deadly wars in the stands and on their way to matches. However, I do not care about these feuds at all.

Once, when I was in Barcelona for an FC game, I bought myself a company cap in their shop. I traveled all over Europe with her, and no one looked at me askance about it. Maybe spit on me as I turned around, but I didn't feel it on my back.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Me too. Leaving for Whistler for the weekend.


A towel with a skull head - cool!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Awesome!!!  Where did you get them?


CBStraps


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jorgenl said:


> CBStraps


Thank you Bro!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I only love Lech Poznań. And with these glasses, I liked the color of the lenses. Of course I won't take them while I'm planning my trip to London.
> 
> However, I would like to emphasize that I am not an ultras supporter and I like my friends from Warsaw, despite the fact that our clubs have always fought deadly wars in the stands and on their way to matches. However, I do not care about these feuds at all.
> 
> Once, when I was in Barcelona for an FC game, I bought myself a company cap in their shop. I traveled all over Europe with her, and no one looked at me askance about it. Maybe spit on me as I turned around, but I didn't feel it on my back.


Can't speak much for Europe as I don't really know if it's a problem there but team colours can be a problem in parts of the UK as they've made soccer hooliganism a sport in itself.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Flieger Friday (in the crewroom).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ironically this was the watch du jour when we actually went out on some tasking this afternoon.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Flieger Friday (in the crewroom).
> View attachment 15409473
> View attachment 15409474


That's good looking. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> That's good looking.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Luck of the draw I know, but it's as accurate as my Explorer. I fancied a handcranker for a change, and it's my most legible watch at a glance.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't speak much for Europe as I don't really know if it's a problem there but team colours can be a problem in parts of the UK as they've made soccer hooliganism a sport in itself.


Bought a couple Man U jerseys when I was visiting a suburb outside of London way back in 1998. A couple of the locals we were working with saw them and said, "What the... why?" 
"Well, it's because I know the team." 
"That's a dumb reason. It would be like me buying a Dallas Cowboys jersey, but are you a Cowboys fan?" 
"Ah, ok, gotcha."
"Tell you what - do you have a favorite 'soccer' team back in the States?"
"Yeah, we have the Rochester Rhinos, they won the US Open last month."
"Alright. When we come to visit you guys again later this year, you get me a Rhinos jersey, and I'll bring you one from our club, Leicester City."
"Cool, it's a deal."

So now I've got one of the few Leicester City jerseys on the East Coast, and it's got the Walkers chips logo, too.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

It can't be genuine Rolex. What do you think about it?




__





Sea Dweller Error Dial - Page 2 - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


Page 2- Sea Dweller Error Dial Rolex General Discussion



www.rolexforums.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You mean the one getting the rim job or the one giving it?


Either probably good.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> It can't be genuine Rolex. What do you think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it'd make a good target for skeet practice.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait a minute.... you're in Poland and you support... Manchester United???!


That bandwagon travels all the way around the world


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Bought a couple Man U jerseys when I was visiting a suburb outside of London way back in 1998. A couple of the locals we were working with saw them and said, "What the... why?"
> "Well, it's because I know the team."
> "That's a dumb reason. It would be like me buying a Dallas Cowboys jersey, but are you a Cowboys fan?"
> "Ah, ok, gotcha."
> ...


Here ya go.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15409543


(Lisa saying 'meh' gif)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> It can't be genuine Rolex. What do you think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an obvious low quality fake, and these idiots are discussing the possibility that it's a Rolex "error" that may be worth a fortune


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

NFL - I don't understand the sport. Just please don't kick me right away!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's an obvious low quality fake, and these idiots are discussing the possibility that's it's a Rolex "error" that may be worth a fortune


It is exactly as you say. Why does no one dare to say this OP to the face?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't speak much for Europe as I don't really know if it's a problem there but team colours can be a problem in parts of the UK as they've made soccer hooliganism a sport in itself.


I really enjoy European football/soccer but can't get my head around the hooliganism and fanaticism around it. Years ago I started supporting Chelsea but I'm not even sure why. It may have been because a Ukrainian player was playing for them at the time and I'm excited now that they have an American player. Because I support Chelsea, I've always had fun teasing my friends and family who support other teams like Man U. But it's always in fun and no one's ever wanted to knife me for it!

Unlike a European fan, I'll root for other competing teams in certain tournaments and situations. A couple years ago when Leicester City won the EPL, I think I rooted for them against Chelsea because it was such an awesome Cinderella story. I'll also pull for any teams with American players since it's so rare.

But because there's no draft system like in US leagues and money talks, you pretty much have to root for a big wealthy team if you ever want to be a happy fan!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Flieger Friday (in the crewroom).
> View attachment 15409473
> View attachment 15409474


Very nice! I've always really liked Stowa, especially the Fliegers. I finally bought one last year, loved it, but recently sold it. Needed to make some cuts and the IWC MKXV won out.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I really enjoy European football/soccer but can't get my head around the hooliganism and fanaticism around it. Years ago I started supporting Chelsea but I'm not even sure why. It may have been because a Ukrainian player was playing for them at the time and I'm excited now that they have an American player. Because I support Chelsea, I've always had fun teasing my friends and family who support other teams like Man U. But it's always in fun and no one's ever wanted to knife me for it!
> 
> Unlike a European fan, I'll root for other competing teams in certain tournaments and situations. A couple years ago when Leicester City won the EPL, I think I rooted for them against Chelsea because it was such an awesome Cinderella story. I'll also pull for any teams with American players since it's so rare.
> 
> But because there's no draft system like in US leagues and money talks, you pretty much have to root for a big wealthy team if you ever want to be a happy fan!


Is it different in other disciplines? Rich clubs can afford to bring in the best players. The team's result is followed by advertising, which attracts sponsors and TV - providers of money for subsequent transfers and fabulous salaries. The circle is closing ...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Is it different in other disciplines? Rich clubs can afford to bring in the best players. The team's result is followed by advertising, which attracts sponsors and TV - providers of money for subsequent transfers and fabulous salaries. The circle is closing ...


The big sports in the US have drafts, so the absolute worst team will get the best player coming out of college in sports like basketball, baseball, American football and even soccer.

Also there's no such thing as promotion and relegation in American sports. Most Americans don't even know what that is.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> It is exactly as you say. Why does no one dare to say this OP to the face?


Some told him, but the others are still trying to find a logic behind it. Everything is wrong about it, not only the 12 o'clock triangle is more than a mm to the right, the 1 and 2 hours marker are to the right, 4,5,6,7,8 are at the right place, then 9,10,11 are again to the right. A lot of other things are wrong, but no need to go any further, it's a very cheap fake. Oh, and the poster knows it's a fake


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> The big sports in the US have drafts, so the absolute worst team will get the best player coming out of college in sports like basketball, baseball, American football and even soccer.
> 
> Also there's no such thing as promotion and relegation in American sports. Most Americans don't even know what that is.


I do not entirely think that this is a good approach for the weakest team of the season to get the right to choose the best player in the next season. From what I remember, he also has the right to trade / exchange the number in the draft.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oh, and the poster knows it's a fake


How do you know he knows? You think he's smoking stupid?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Wore my 574 earlier today but switched to my JMAN Special with the Hamilton 921 movement.


JMAN Special....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I do not entirely think that this is a good approach for the weakest team of the season to get the right to choose the best player in the next season. From what I remember, he also has the right to trade / exchange the number in the draft.


I don't know if the player has much of a right to do anything. That's why it's a "draft" and not a "recruiting season".

Teams can trade players and draft picks, but at that stage, players are mostly pawns who still have to prove themselves on whichever team they end up playing.

It's also a way to guarantee that teams who've been hurting on the field, and who may not have the revenue to bribe the best talent out of school, at least have a shot at getting some good talent on their roster to turn things around. Otherwise it's just a race for cash.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I do not entirely think that this is a good approach for the weakest team of the season to get the right to choose the best player in the next season. From what I remember, he also has the right to trade / exchange the number in the draft.


I am not an expert in all the details, but in a nutshell, yes, a team can trade their draft pick for various things but often it's for other experienced players, other draft picks, etc. I'm not sure how much the actual players in the draft have to say about it though.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anyone of you use desktop with this new interface? I see that my responses are interlaced within the posts and it confuses me as it tells me new messages are posted. When I click on it, it goes to the end and I may have missed some posts.?


Yeah, i do mate.

I always open up a new tab when i reply, thus i wont miss any posts. What i had seen is , once you reply, it will take you to the reply and you will miss all the posts on the way.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15409543


I'm going to KC Chiefs practice on the 29th with an old boss of mine.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Do any of the brothers have an Oris Artelier Jumping Hour?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> How do you know he knows? You think he's smoking stupid?


Simply because he is insisting that it's real, and that he can tell it is real, and he is insisting that it's an error when others are suggesting it's a fake. The guy obviously don't know that an "error", if it ever happens, it would be in one place, not all over the place. Also, he pretended that he bought it from a certain SD, and apparently he is also lying, someone just checked, go have a look.

Is he stupid? all crooks are stupid, but again, there are people even stupider that fall for their scams; there is a lot of stupid people on TRF


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> So two storms headed to the gulf. One projected west of us while the other projected east of us hitting pretty much at the same time. Opposing winds from both and we might be in the middle. This could get interesting. Should make it by Tuesday.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Mate, are you the one creating it with your big hands?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I always reply in a new tab so I don't lose my place.


Like minds mate...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> OK. I didn't know he is an American (formerly) running for the election. A quick Google tells me that he wear a Shinola.
> 
> Andrew Yang shouts out to watch company during interview with the Des Moines Register


And with a dead battery.... He should move to mechanical then..


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is he stupid? all crooks are stupid, but again, there are people even stupider that fall for their scams; there is a lot of stupid people on TRF


You can run into an ordinary scammer everywhere. I remember the famous HH cheat, reported on all watch forums. However, I do not know how it ended. But I can see that HH has started broadcasting his films back on YT.

Coming back to the merits, I think that, as one user wrote, this watch would have to be assembled by Ray Charles or Steve Wonder not to notice all this **** on the dial.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> 11 for the MBA...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...



Finish it off quick mate and join back the OoO course...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I really like this one. I tried it on and it really fits small so it's not an option for me. Really great looking though.
> View attachment 15408444


Mate, tbh you shouldn't be near any 42's unless its a PAM....

You really wears a Panerai !!!!!!!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Just gave blood.... in case you're wondering, that's the GS under the tape.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The pushers are from Frankenstein's monster but I think the dial is exceptional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, its a great watch and the dial is awesome. Hamilton did let down in the movement category. Once you set the time with hour hand , minute hand and seconds hand properly aligned after some hours , the minute hand won't align correctly with the minute markers once the seconds hand pass the 60 sec mark. i.e. the minute hand is always lagging behind the minute marker. The pic when i had it. Refer to the shadow of the minute hand. As Intramatic is priced above than their other series, the price falls in Longines category, so i thought they could have done this. Mine was running about +8 sec out of the box.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Marendra said:


> Just gave blood.... in case you're wondering, that's the GS under the tape.
> 
> View attachment 15409677


Good Job mate...on both..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That Hammy ain't bad! Decent value and I imagine it would be easy to get a discount.


Hammy isn't available in Australia as no AD here , in my understanding. The discount you get online will be spoiled by the import duties and taxes...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> My second favorite R is the *Hulk*. It's nice if someone posted photos of a green monster here - one with good resolution.
> 
> I was hoping that I would get mine for my 50th birthday (May 2021), but now I'm almost sure that I will have to enter the second half-century with a different watch, because I will wait a long time.


Same here... I actually like the green monster.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Bought a couple Man U jerseys when I was visiting a suburb outside of London way back in 1998. A couple of the locals we were working with saw them and said, "What the... why?"
> "Well, it's because I know the team."
> "That's a dumb reason. It would be like me buying a Dallas Cowboys jersey, but are you a Cowboys fan?"
> "Ah, ok, gotcha."
> ...


Wore a Chargers hat for years .....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Just gave blood.... in case you're wondering, that's the GS under the tape.
> 
> View attachment 15409677


Are they also taking blood from the GS?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, tbh you shouldn't be near any 42's unless its a PAM....
> 
> You really wears a Panerai !!!!!!!


The Explorer2 is a weird one though. It fits great at 42mm. Maybe the lugs are longer. Maybe it's the wider bracelet. So if I see a watch I like at 42mm I try it on and usually am disappointed. Part of it has to do with how flat the watch sits also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

My most hated lesson in all 8 years in music school - piano. But when I listen to this whirlwind, my eyes get glassy. Anyway, listen for yourself, with your eyes closed - just set the sound intensity in your computers / phones / tablets accordingly.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

This has been my favourite video during the lockdown...just love it.

About to head out and coach my kid's under 9 soccer team for their next game. Good vid to pump me up.

Vincero!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Merv said:


> This has been my favourite video during the lockdown...just love it.
> 
> About to head out and coach my kid's under 9 soccer team for their next game. Good vid to pump me up.
> 
> Vincero!


I've listened to this track live many times (unfortunately it wasn't Pavarotti). Ah, what wonderful music to my ears!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Luck of the draw I know, but it's as accurate as my Explorer. *I fancied a handcranker for a change,* and it's my most legible watch at a glance.


I love a good handcrank


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Some straight fire on IG today. So many cool watches I will never buy


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Some straight fire on IG today. So many cool watches I will never buy


The third one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> With age comes wisdom. Allegedly
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Probably same reason old men like young girls.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Is it though?
> 
> We're doing fine because we chose to steer clear of certain controversial topics and we seem to have struck a nice balance.
> 
> At times I do feel I can't really speak my mind out of respect for the brotherhood.


Well if you remember our bar analogy... There are some subjects you just don't do.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Couldn't be bothered. I mean, I for one wouldn't discuss politics unless it's with the closest of friends. Not even relatives...
> 
> Besides, what's the point? There's no right or wrong, only where we stand.


Said that today irl...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Will try and lighten up the discussion with a watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Couldn't be bothered. I mean, I for one wouldn't discuss politics unless it's with the closest of friends. Not even relatives...
> 
> Besides, what's the point? There's no right or wrong, only where we stand.


Also it's like our personal discussion recently. Even if we don't agree, one on one discussion helped us understand each other. Too often these days, just can't do that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> It's a good thing then that my family shares very similar political views.
> 
> They can all go to HELL is what we always say.


Family is family. I don't associate with my sister but it's got nothing to do with politics. Pretty shallow if you can't accept family even with different views imo. If they act on things that's different.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought that wisdom comes with age


For some ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> NFL - I don't understand the sport. Just please don't kick me right away!


I don't either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> A towel with a skull head - cool!


That's a belt.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Same here... I actually like the green monster.











Not sharing but flaunting.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Not sharing but flaunting.


Now I would like a nice and clear photo, so I can feast my eyes!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Usps always a funny subject. My son a mailman for 25 years. He knows the post office not appreciated always critized for deliveries money wasted etc. But try to eliminate one post office or cut costs and suddenly everyone cares.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Not sharing but flaunting.


I'm _green_ with envy, haha

In all seriousness, one of my favorite Rolexes in the current lineup. Tried to get one new for MSRP but my chances were shot since I don't have an extensive purchase history; and I honestly couldn't see myself paying upwards of $17k for a new one or chancing going pre-owned (and _still_ paying over MSRP).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Found some new background music for my workday (only an hour after I logged out).





I'll put it on my rotation among my typical go-tos like this one:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Usps always a funny subject. My son a mailman for 25 years. He knows the post office not appreciated always critized for deliveries money wasted etc. But try to eliminate one post office or cut costs and suddenly everyone cares.


Hell, I'm surprised to learn that 80-hour work weeks were anywhere near normal. Holy moly. Makes me want to bolster the service even more.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Good Job mate...on both..


I'm back to donating after about 20 years of being ineligible.... moved to Calgary just over three years ago... need to be out of malarial areas for 3 years to be eligible. ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Hell, I'm surprised to learn that 80-hour work weeks were anywhere near normal. Holy moly. Makes me want to bolster the service even more.


Didn't read but overtime was always key to making bigger money there. Course like many places the old timers make money but newbies not so much.

Back in the day I averaged 55 to 60 but that was salary so...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

At gkids today... Just realized I don't have much to contribute today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> At gkids today... Just realized I don't have much to contribute today.


Get off of this site and hang out with them. We'll understand.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> Late medicine is not good. We had some impact, too, although nothing as consequential. Our township shifted the property tax deadline due to COVID. Then they were late sending the invoices because they waited until the last minute to calculate with the 2020 tax rates and get them printed. The mail delayed the invoices, and then it delayed the payment check, so we have to pay late fees and two days of interest.


I assume you are getting that late fee credited back???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Get off of this site and hang out with them. We'll understand.


Thanks for that. Gson first day of school today.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone here remember their first watch? This is mine. Dad bought it for me when I was 10. I needed it so I wouldn't be late for school. A wind-up and Swiss. Not my exact watch but this is it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of calling out, how's about some new pics of the new baby? ?


Here you go from earlier today... ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Usps always a funny subject. My son a mailman for 25 years. He knows the post office not appreciated always critized for deliveries money wasted etc. But try to eliminate one post office or cut costs and suddenly everyone cares.


Yeah, just don't try to cut _my_ postman! I've known Marvin for almost 20 years...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks for that. Gson first day of school today.


How did it go? I remember lots of kids started wailing when mom or dad left for the first time...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Anyone here remember their first watch? This is mine. Dad bought it for me when I was 10. I needed it so I wouldn't be late for school. A wind-up and Swiss. Not my exact watch but this is it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF saw this but did not get it for my birthday. Bummed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295811286484365314


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF saw this but did not get it for my birthday. Bummed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295811286484365314


OMG LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> To be frank BT, I am not confortable anymore showing toys, and for some time already; remember my last ALS? I only showed the warranty booklet and the papers because the model was mentioned by someone, but not the watch. I also took pictures of a RM unboxing, hesitated to post them for a couple of months, posted the first picture, then deleted it shortly after; more reasons to refrain from now on


Sorry to hear that you feel like that PF 

I for one really enjoy seeing them but understand why you don't want to post them anymore

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How did it go? I remember lots of kids started wailing when mom or dad left for the first time...


Great... Kindergarten last year.. First grade.. Private school so was in person class size 9 to minimize


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> I know you said you were more liberal when young... but Hammer and Sickle..? ;-)
> View attachment 15407988


Haha well spotted

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Here's my wruw while itching...
> View attachment 15408016


Now there's a topic

WRUW and what's itching

Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The other day I went downstairs to my media room where I have a home theatre set up and I watched at least a season of the Sopranos, random one after the other.

Without doubt one of the greatest shows ever made. Has aged beautifully. This guy (Uncle Junior) was my favourite character.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Wore my 574 earlier today but switched to my JMAN Special with the Hamilton 921 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very nice jman

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> If you have an alternative view you shouldn't be asked to eat a d!ck either.


This is also true

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> You know that you can just type out the word dick right? Not like other words such as
> ****
> ****
> ****
> ...


This post may well just change my life

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dick
Dick
Dick


Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Bought a couple Man U jerseys when I was visiting a suburb outside of London way back in 1998. A couple of the locals we were working with saw them and said, "What the... why?"
> "Well, it's because I know the team."
> "That's a dumb reason. It would be like me buying a Dallas Cowboys jersey, but are you a Cowboys fan?"
> "Ah, ok, gotcha."
> ...


Good story and a better analogy from your friend. Manchester United has grown into a brand and they sell their name all over the world and have many concept stores selling their products. But, they are not that good. Yes, was good under the leadership of Alex Fergusson but no longer.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I'm pretty much mentally and emotionally intact but not so sure about the rest of youse guys.


Nice gif, as always 59

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats on also stumbling onto post #24,000 and doing a 59.


This needs a double like!

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Either probably good.


LOL. Yeah, he'll probably enjoy it either way


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> Nice random pic that caught my eye. I wouldn't mind going down this path but can't bothered researching all things vintage and taking a punt on associated risks.


Vintage Omega are really nice but they are a mine field. The good news is that there's plenty of decent ones

You get what you pay for. I bought a cheap one 10 years ago. I definitely Got what I paid for

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> That bandwagon travels all the way around the world


I never buy any team sports wear as you can't wear it anymore when they are not the champions.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15409543


Nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15409543


Now, show us that you got the Tiffany outfits too


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Great... Kindergarten last year.. First grade.. Private school so was in person class size 9 to minimize


We just picked up my son's school stuff today, virtual 5th grade starts on Wednesday.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> I assume you are getting that late fee credited back???


Of course not. It wasn't enough to argue about.

At least this generation of township government aren't outright crooks like the last one. Some time ago, they billed me for every construction permit ever issued over a 20-year span for work on my house, stuff like replacing water heaters, new roof, new deck, paving the driveway, etc. I asked whether it didn't seem odd that they issued permits without collecting payment. I also asked whether it had anything to do with an assistant township clerk who quietly pled guilty to pocketing construction fees for many years. I asked whether they thought the state attorney general would be interested in the coincidence. They never mentioned it again.

Around the same time, they tried to bill me for two years of garbage collection that were supposedly owed by the previous owners, something like 25 years after the fact. I asked them to show me proof that I had incurred that debt or that they had ever filed a corresponding lien against the previous owner. As with the other issue, they never mentioned it again.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> My second favorite R is the Hulk. It's nice if someone posted photos of a green monster here - one with good resolution.
> 
> I was hoping that I would get mine for my 50th birthday (May 2021), but now I'm almost sure that I will have to enter the second half-century with a different watch, because I will wait a long time.












Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> My most hated lesson in all 8 years in music school - piano. But when I listen to this whirlwind, my eyes get glassy. Anyway, listen for yourself, with your eyes closed - just set the sound intensity in your computers / phones / tablets accordingly.


Makes me wish my oldest was still home playing away on the piano. I need to get one of those players installed in the piano one day so we can just chill and listen to it play itself.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> It is exactly as you say. Why does no one dare to say this OP to the face?


That's because the TRF is made up of a lot of wankers that help each other's Willy Wanker to feel good? So, no one is going to be the one who calls it out.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The other day I went downstairs to my media room where I have a home theatre set up and I watched at least a season of the Sopranos, random one after the other.
> 
> Without doubt one of the greatest shows ever made. Has aged beautifully. This guy (Uncle Junior) was my favourite character.


I never had HBO. Was the show like this?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I really enjoy European football/soccer but can't get my head around the hooliganism and fanaticism around it. Years ago I started supporting Chelsea but I'm not even sure why. It may have been because a Ukrainian player was playing for them at the time and I'm excited now that they have an American player. Because I support Chelsea, I've always had fun teasing my friends and family who support other teams like Man U. But it's always in fun and no one's ever wanted to knife me for it!
> 
> Unlike a European fan, I'll root for other competing teams in certain tournaments and situations. A couple years ago when Leicester City won the EPL, I think I rooted for them against Chelsea because it was such an awesome Cinderella story. I'll also pull for any teams with American players since it's so rare.
> 
> But because there's no draft system like in US leagues and money talks, you pretty much have to root for a big wealthy team if you ever want to be a happy fan!


At the time I was in the UK, it was Chelsea this and that. I even visited the stadium to see the "glory" 

I have British friends here who are diehard, burnt in football fans and they support their hometown club. Liverpool, Arsenal, Manchester City, Queens Park Rangers and Tottenham Hotspurs. Unfortunately, no Manchester United....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Family is family. I don't associate with my sister but it's got nothing to do with politics. Pretty shallow if you can't accept family even with different views imo. If they act on things that's different.


Agreed but doesn't mean I have to enjoy it ...my first cousin is a judge and she leans the opposite way I do so needless to say we don't agree much but at the end we hug and wish each other luck and move on...if she needs a hand I will help .


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> A jubilee diver?!


BLNR on jubilee...

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> The big sports in the US have drafts, so the absolute worst team will get the best player coming out of college in sports like basketball, baseball, American football and even soccer.
> 
> Also there's no such thing as promotion and relegation in American sports. Most Americans don't even know what that is.


Promotion only works because they have a lot of teams. Bad performing team get relegated to 'B' division. I think it works the same in the Italian, Spanish and German leagues too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Some told him, but the others are still trying to find a logic behind it. Everything is wrong about it, not only the 12 o'clock triangle is more than a mm to the right, the 1 and 2 hours marker are to the right, 4,5,6,7,8 are at the right place, then 9,10,11 are again to the right. A lot of other things are wrong, but no need to go any further, it's a very cheap fake. Oh, and the poster knows it's a fake
> 
> View attachment 15409580


Posters know it is fake. He claims it came like this. Of course it did. In a brown package from China....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> I'll be so nice and show such OoOmega.












Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> This has been my favourite video during the lockdown...just love it.
> 
> About to head out and coach my kid's under 9 soccer team for their next game. Good vid to pump me up.
> 
> Vincero!





mario1971 said:


> I've listened to this track live many times (unfortunately it wasn't Pavarotti). Ah, what wonderful music to my ears!


Not my cup of tea. This is my Pavarotti 
Dr. John covering Professor Longhairs Tipitina. So great. Really upset I never got to see this man perform live.






OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> I'll be so nice and show such OoOmega.


Wear it in good health

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And this is the standard OoO response


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I do not entirely think that this is a good approach for the weakest team of the season to get the right to choose the best player in the next season. From what I remember, he also has the right to trade / exchange the number in the draft.


Works like this with Aussie rules football. Weak teams - or we call them the wooden spoon winners - get choice picks


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I'll be so nice and show such OoOmega.


I really like that NATO. want to pick one up for my Spectre!

Need to see this new 007 edition in the metal; hopefully when my local boutique opens again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> That bowl of dicks is more appealing than that watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'll take 10 bowls over said watch

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> How do you know he knows? You think he's smoking stupid?


He's not stupid. He knows what he bought. He is seeking justification.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, i do mate.
> 
> I always open up a new tab when i reply, thus i wont miss any posts. What i had seen is , once you reply, it will take you to the reply and you will miss all the posts on the way.


Thanks @Krish47


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Anyone here remember their first watch? This is mine. Dad bought it for me when I was 10. I needed it so I wouldn't be late for school. A wind-up and Swiss. Not my exact watch but this is it.


The earliest one I remember was a Snoopy watch. He was playing tennis with the ball  on a clear disc as a seconds hand. I'm pretty sure it had a green dial, but I can't find a pic.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> By the way, I got my new glasses back. The scratched plastic lenses have been replaced with new ones at a German service center.


You have Man U sunglasses? I support the team and would never buy something like that.

Mario are you really 49 or 9?

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Will try and lighten up the discussion with a watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is such a cool piece. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> The weekend has begun and Sub will be in charge for two days.


Thanks for posting something nice again

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Me too. Leaving for Whistler for the weekend.


Have a great weekend away Sap

Brother of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Anyone here remember their first watch? This is mine. Dad bought it for me when I was 10. I needed it so I wouldn't be late for school. A wind-up and Swiss. Not my exact watch but this is it.


Hold it , is it a fela...never mind 
My first was , her name was wait we talking watches ... a Mickey Mouse manual wind


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is he stupid? all crooks are stupid, but again, there are people even stupider that fall for their scams; there is a lot of stupid people on TRF


Okay. General statement and stereotyping.

Agree that that guy on TRF is stupid and this shows why arguing with stupid people is a waste of time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Just gave blood.... in case you're wondering, that's the GS under the tape.
> 
> View attachment 15409677


Thanks for giving blood. Respect for blood donors


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, its a great watch and the dial is awesome. Hamilton did let down in the movement category. Once you set the time with hour hand , minute hand and seconds hand properly aligned after some hours , the minute hand won't align correctly with the minute markers once the seconds hand pass the 60 sec mark. i.e. the minute hand is always lagging behind the minute marker. The pic when i had it. Refer to the shadow of the minute hand. As Intramatic is priced above than their other series, the price falls in Longines category, so i thought they could have done this. Mine was running about +8 sec out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 15409693


Hand misalignment is a show stopper for me


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That is such a cool piece.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you!! I love this new strap too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well if you remember our bar analogy... There are some subjects you just don't do.


Many new members here which don't know the rules.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Now I would like a nice and clear photo, so I can feast my eyes!


Have another one









Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Not sharing but flaunting.


Gone upmarket? Not the French fry girl?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> At gkids today... Just realized I don't have much to contribute today.


That doesn't stop me from posting everyday

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Usps always a funny subject. My son a mailman for 25 years. He knows the post office not appreciated always critized for deliveries money wasted etc. But try to eliminate one post office or cut costs and suddenly everyone cares.


LOL. I think it's the same everywhere


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Anyone here remember their first watch? This is mine. Dad bought it for me when I was 10. I needed it so I wouldn't be late for school. A wind-up and Swiss. Not my exact watch but this is it.


I remember it but don't know the brand. The one I first remember getting that I can describe was my Dad's Seiko 5

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Anyone here remember their first watch? This is mine. Dad bought it for me when I was 10. I needed it so I wouldn't be late for school. A wind-up and Swiss. Not my exact watch but this is it.


I know what it looks like but I never found it. It was a late 60s early 70s Seiko automatic from my dad. I have been looking for an example of it online but couldn't find anything that looks like it.  I get sentimental as I grow older.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Usps always a funny subject. My son a mailman for 25 years. He knows the post office not appreciated always critized for deliveries money wasted etc. But try to eliminate one post office or cut costs and suddenly everyone cares.


Like any public good, people actually rely upon it, they just don't want to pay for it. I'm a professor at a public research university.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Dick
> Dick
> Dick
> 
> Brother of OoO


Willy Wanker?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice gif, as always 59
> 
> Brother of OoO


He finds the best ones!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know what it looks like but I never found it. It was a late 60s early 70s Seiko automatic from my dad. I have been looking for an example of it online but couldn't find anything that looks like it.  I get sentimental as I grow older.


I have a Seiko 5 tfrom my grandfather which I think is from '69. It's broken though

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This needs a double like!
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. It was a cheeky twist on "doing a 69"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> NRA
> 
> Brother of OoO


The new members who joined didn't know the old history of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> This has been my favourite video during the lockdown...just love it.
> 
> About to head out and coach my kid's under 9 soccer team for their next game. Good vid to pump me up.
> 
> Vincero!


Just magnificent .
His facial expression hitting all the notes . He just owned that song and the song knew it .


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I never had HBO. Was the show like this?


That's f.......funny


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Tonight is a Clapton and J.J. Cale evening ....no bloody news or TV ...what a joy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Ty sir. Simply gorgeous.

is there a no-date version? Would be perfect for me if there is.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Just magnificent .
> His facial expression hitting all the notes . He just owned that song and the song new it .


Yep spot on. The climax is the finest piece of music ever, anywhere, anytime, anyway, anyhow imo fwiw iirc irl rofl tbh lmao.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Yep spot on. The climax is the finest piece of music ever, anywhere, anytime, anyway, anyhow imo fwiw iirc irl rofl tbh lmao.


True that. I just can't imagine how satisfying it must be but sadly I can't sing worth a shi! nor can i play any instrument so I enjoy it through others ..


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Promotion only works because they have a lot of teams. Bad performing team get relegated to 'B' division. I think it works the same in the Italian, Spanish and German leagues too.


Yeah I think virtually every league in Europe has it. It can be brutal. I remember when the English team Bolton was in the Premier League and had an American player who had a couple of great seasons. Until some d-bag from Man U broke his leg with a really bad tackle and basically ended his career. Bolton just got relegated to the 4th tier. It could take a lifetime to get back to the Premier.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Not my cup of tea. This is my Pavarotti
> Dr. John covering Professor Longhairs Tipitina. So great. Really upset I never got to see this man perform live.
> 
> 
> ...


I was lucky enough to see him half a dozen times, once in a historic hotel that seated less than a hundred people. A handful of excellent transcriptions have become available in the last few years, including some by people who knew him pretty well. I've got hold of most of them and have been gradually learning them. Ditto for James Booker.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> True that. I just can't imagine how satisfying it must be but sadly I can't sing worth a shi! nor can i play any instrument so I enjoy it through others ..


I remember in my early years in high school there was a day where we all had to sing in class, so the teacher could select kids for the school choir. She would lean in to listen to each kid and tap on the shoulder if you were to progress to the next stage. She leaned in to hear me sing....and just kept walking. Still remember the pain....it never leaves me tbh iirc fwiw.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Works like this with *Aussie rules football*. Weak teams - or we call them the wooden spoon winners - get choice picks


They have rules?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Yeah I think virtually every league in Europe has it. It can be brutal. I remember when the English team Bolton was in the Premier League and had an American player who had a couple of great seasons. Until some d-bag from Man U broke his leg with a really bad tackle and basically ended his career. Bolton just got relegated to the 4th tier. It could take a lifetime to get back to the Premier.


Yeah, sounds about right. I don't really follow football or soccer these days. Different sports for the kids seem to steer the interest away from it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> I remember in my early years in high school there was a day where we all had to sing in class, so the teacher could select kids for the school choir. She would lean in to listen to each kid and tap on the shoulder if you were to progress to the next stage. She leaned in to hear me sing....and just kept walking. Still remember the pain....it never leaves me tbh iirc fwiw.


She did you a favour and you became a great cricketer


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> They have rules?


Yes. Get ball, kick ball. 

(Not kick balls, got that Tom?)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I never had HBO. Was the show like this?


Also for anyone wondering, "gabagool" is the Italian cured meat capicola. Not to be confused with "galamaad", which of course is calamari.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She did you a favour and you became a great cricketer


Only thing I know about cricket, which I learned from Slumdog Millionaire, is there is something called a century. And they use some kind of a paddle.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

This is ridiculous, now that troll is asking @mav to prove that the Daytona is his.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Well boys, another day, another Rolex thread in f2. But this one has a little twist, 1More is accusing me of lying about my Daytona.

Fun starts around here:  #162


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Only thing I know about cricket, which I learned from Slumdog Millionaire, is there is something called a century. And they use some kind of a paddle.


The paddle (or cricket bat) has got many good uses


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mleok said:


> This is ridiculous, now that troll is asking @mav to prove that the Daytona is his.


Some of these trolls spoil the enjoyment for the rest of us long timers. I have decided that I will no longer interact or respond to stupid people on WUS. Some of them like Savage was downright rude and aggressive. Pity his ban was only temporary.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The paddle (or cricket bat) has got many good uses


Yep, they're good for handling pests.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mleok said:


> This is ridiculous, now that troll is asking @mav to prove that the Daytona is his.


1More is truly an idiot. I honestly wonder how he, like idiots like him, get through life.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some of these trolls spoil the enjoyment for the rest of us long timers. I have decided that I will no longer interact or respond to stupid people on WUS. Some of them like Savage was downright rude and aggressive. Pity his ban was only temporary.


I don't mind it when people attack a brand, but having your character and intellect insulted solely because of a watch you own is ridiculous. What I find interesting is how they seem to manifest all the negative traits that they unfairly accuse others of. I mean, there's a certain irony to cuthbert accusing me of spreading fake news.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mleok said:


> This is ridiculous, now that troll is asking @mav to prove that the Daytona is his.


And thanks for the backup too!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Yep, they're good for handling pests.


Streakers are just misunderstood. They need help and lots of love from the fans


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Not sharing but flaunting.


Woohhhooo .

Appreciate the pictures mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Yep, they're good for handling pests.


... and home invasions too. My friend woke up one day at quarter to five to find four men ransacking his house. He fought them off with a cricket bat but injured his knee with a torn ACL.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Merv said:


> Yep, they're good for handling pests.


I think that player was reincarnated as Brazilian soccer player Dani Alves.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> 1More is truly an idiot. I honestly wonder how he, like idiots like him, get through life.


Many more of them around. A few found their way into this Rolex forum as well.

Yeah, most get through life by bobbing along with the flow and feeling resentment towards successful people. One of the reasons why I have a car to go shopping with as I find too often someone running the trolley into the side of my car and I have four or five long scratches from front to back. Yeah, there's low mentality people around.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mav said:


> And thanks for the backup too!


No worries, he was being a jerk and deserved to be called out. I don't appreciate his negativity, which I think hurts the forum.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You like eating dicks???? I know sucking and slurping but eating... wow, that's another level


Watch James Corden's Late Late Show. He has a segment: Spill Your Guts or Fill Your Guts (i think that's what's it's called). They eat, among others, ***** and testicles and semen.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mleok said:


> I don't mind it when people attack a brand, but having your character and intellect insulted solely because of a watch you own is ridiculous. What I find interesting is how they seem to manifest all the negative traits that they unfairly accuse others of. I mean, there's a certain irony to cuthbert accusing me of spreading fake news.


That's where I draw the line. We're discussing watches. It's a problem the moment the discussion turns personal


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I think that player was reincarnated as Brazilian soccer player Dani Alves.


OMG! There's more than a striking resemblance!!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> I remember in my early years in high school there was a day where we all had to sing in class, so the teacher could select kids for the school choir. She would lean in to listen to each kid and tap on the shoulder if you were to progress to the next stage. She leaned in to hear me sing....and just kept walking. Still remember the pain....it never leaves me tbh iirc fwiw.


That is one lame teacher ....one told me I will never forget "why bother explaining, you will never understand ".....hum let's see and compare now a&& wipe.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... and home invasions too. My friend woke up one day at quarter to five to find four men ransacking his house. He fought them off with a cricket bat but injured his knee with a torn ACL.


I've had a cricket bat next to my bedside table for 10+ years, in case of home invasions or social occasions that requires me to quickly impress someone with a reverse sweep.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Not sharing but flaunting.


Acceptable here. The Hulk rocks!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The new members who joined didn't know the old history of OoO


Yeah I saw that when I jumped back on after a month off

Brother of OoO


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Usps always a funny subject. My son a mailman for 25 years. He knows the post office not appreciated always critized for deliveries money wasted etc. But try to eliminate one post office or cut costs and suddenly everyone cares.


I've never had a problem with the USPS. Or any local police department. Defund either and we'll have major problems.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mleok said:


> No worries, he was being a jerk and deserved to be called out. I don't appreciate his negativity, which I think hurts the forum.


This is how I imagine he looks like...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, sounds about right. I don't really follow football or soccer these days. Different sports for the kids seem to steer the interest away from it.


I used to follow it religiously like 20 years ago. Then life happened and I lost interest.

Come to think of it I don't actually like watching sports. Live is awesome, doing even better but I don't like watching it. Possibly because I'm not huge on TV

Brother of OoO


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

OK OK, just to show that it wasn't political, here's one of mad Joe to even things up.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Well boys, another day, another Rolex thread in f2. But this one has a little twist, 1More is accusing me of lying about my Daytona.
> 
> Fun starts around here:  #162


Yeah I don't miss this forum at all

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The paddle (or cricket bat) has got many good uses












Brother of OoO


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mav said:


> This is how I imagine he looks like...


I was thinking something similar when cuthbert accused me of speading fake news when I said that Seiko watch sales (in value) was somewhere between Patek and Tissot.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> That is one lame teacher ....one told me I will never forget "why bother explaining, you will never understand ".....hum let's see and compare now a&& wipe.


When my older boy was around 9 we saw something he'd written for school, with teacher's comments provided. She wrote 'you could of used more detail'. I told my boy the teacher could _have_ learned correct grammar. Quality of teaching down under is pretty faaaarking poor imo fwiw tbh. Once I started working it soon dawned on me how many adults have pretty poor literacy. Look what I 'brought' from the shops. Can I 'axe' you a question? How much weight did you 'loose'....it's abysmal.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mleok said:


> I was thinking something similar when cuthbert accused me of speading fake news when I said that Seiko watch sales (in value) was somewhere between Patek and Tissot.


Same thread? I didn't see that one. If so, I had skipped to the last page or so.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I was lucky enough to see him half a dozen times, once in a historic hotel that seated less than a hundred people. A handful of excellent transcriptions have become available in the last few years, including some by people who knew him pretty well. I've got hold of most of them and have been gradually learning them. Ditto for James Booker.


That's fantastic. He used to play on really odd nights in really odd places around town. Just never got around to going see him. Really heartbreaking when he passed. Dude is so New Orleans.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> I remember in my early years in high school there was a day where we all had to sing in class, so the teacher could select kids for the school choir. She would lean in to listen to each kid and tap on the shoulder if you were to progress to the next stage. She leaned in to hear me sing....and just kept walking. Still remember the pain....it never leaves me tbh iirc fwiw.


Well my primary school had singing on a Tuesday morning.

I though it sucked and One day I was being particularly annoying with my mates. 200 kids in a hall and I get in trouble from my principal

His words "you come up the front. That dark boy" pointing at me (I was trying to play innocent).

I got detention and went home told my parents. I got out of my detention and my parents got repeated apologies and meetings with the principal.

Funny part is I didn't really care that he called me dark so much as I didn't want the detention.

Told my parents about 25 years after it happened and they got the sh.ts with me because of how much work I made them miss because of the meetings.

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Agreed but doesn't mean I have to enjoy it ...my first cousin is a judge and she leans the opposite way I do so needless to say we don't agree much but at the end we hug and wish each other luck and move on...if she needs a hand I will help .


Agreed. We can hate someone else's political views but not hate the person.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> When my older boy was around 9 we saw something he'd written for school, with teacher's comments provided. She wrote 'you could of used more detail'. I told my boy the teacher could _have_ learned correct grammar. Quality of teaching down under is pretty faaaarking poor imo fwiw tbh. Once I started working it soon dawned on me how many adults have pretty poor literacy. Look what I 'brought' from the shops. Can I 'axe' you a question? How much weight did you 'loose'....it's abysmal.


Oh man. The quality of grammar here is nothing short of appalling.

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Well boys, another day, another Rolex thread in f2. But this one has a little twist, 1More is accusing me of lying about my Daytona.
> 
> Fun starts around here:  #162


I would pm him a Daytona/dick pic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I would pm him a Daytona/dick pic.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Now that my friend is a good idea! Revenge is best served as dick soup.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> OK OK, just to show that it wasn't political, here's one of mad Joe to even things up.


Thanks saved me having to look for one. He looks so young there.

Back home with magic cream (make up your own joke) and blue ice pads on my knees (make up another joke here). 
Dam 59 thought I would turn the corner today.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh man. The quality of grammar here is nothing short of appalling.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Godfrey for grammatical correctness:

Generally speaking, the residents of Australia have an appalling ability to use grammar correctly.

Brother of OoO


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mav said:


> Same thread? I didn't see that one. If so, I had skipped to the last page or so.


Don't bother looking for it, it's just not worth it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mav said:


> Now that my friend is a good idea! Revenge is best served as dick soup.


Cold dick soup, haha.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Well boys, another day, another Rolex thread in f2. But this one has a little twist, 1More is accusing me of lying about my Daytona.
> 
> Fun starts around here:  #162


That's a great thread.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> True that. I just can't imagine how satisfying it must be but sadly I can't sing worth a shi! nor can i play any instrument so I enjoy it through others ..


My exact situation as well. My first cousin has a PhD in music from Indiana University and my mom was a music major (violin) in college. Unfortunately those genes totally skipped me although I can enjoy a wide range of music.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My exact situation as well. My first cousin has a PhD in music from Indiana University and my mom was a music major (violin) in college. Unfortunately those genes totally skipped me although I can enjoy a wide range of music.


That's OK as you play by ear or rather play with ears.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I don't miss this forum at all
> 
> Brother of OoO


Let me say this again for the brothers of OoO.

For your own good, please stay away from the Public Forum.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey for grammatical correctness:
> 
> Generally speaking, the residents of Australia have an appalling ability to use grammar correctly.
> 
> Brother of OoO


It what is it, is what it is, no point to loosing sleep over it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey for grammatical correctness:
> 
> Generally speaking, the residents of Australia have an appalling ability to use grammar correctly.
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's because we don't care


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> It what is it, is what it is, no point to loosing sleep over it.


I seen that coming.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Music... So in 6th grade if you wanted to join the band, you got tested for musical ability. Music teacher said to me after, here play clarinet as you have no ability except to move keys well. After I saw the movie "Deliverance" I realized the fiddle would have suited me better but too late. Now I own a fiddle but I just like to look at it and imagine what could have been.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Merv said:


> When my older boy was around 9 we saw something he'd written for school, with teacher's comments provided. She wrote 'you could of used more detail'. I told my boy the teacher could _have_ learned correct grammar. Quality of teaching down under is pretty faaaarking poor imo fwiw tbh. Once I started working it soon dawned on me how many adults have pretty poor literacy. Look what I 'brought' from the shops. Can I 'axe' you a question? How much weight did you 'loose'....it's abysmal.


Well at least it's not just the US. It's a dumbing down of society and it's scary. My brother is a public high school teacher and has worked in several states in the US over the last 20 years. It's basically the same everywhere. Schools are more concerned about their stats, ratings and budgets than actually teaching kids at a high level. My brother has told me he literally is not allowed to fail a kid, no matter how bad they perform.

One of the funniest and scariest opening scenes of a movie. Gotta love Mike Judge. Great movie.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Spent much of my day putting together a Lego fire truck my gson got for a gift. I hate the dam things. What good is something that requires 2 booklets of instruction to put together. Would be impossible to do just with pieces dumped out. As y'all know how literal I am...... The instructions showed a piece as gray... Couldn't find it because it was actually black. Who in the hell came up with this crap? Same people who did Ikea?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I seen that coming.


I was saying to my wife the other day that school reports at the primary school level seem to be written with the benefit of legal advice. Whereas my older boy's high school report has useful pragmatic commentary of what's working well, what needs to get fixed etc. the bloody primary school reports for my younger kid say ******** like 'little Johnny is exploring safe concepts that are increasing social boundaries blah blah blah. They don't want to commit and offend...pc vomitus maximus.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Well boys, another day, another Rolex thread in f2. But this one has a little twist, 1More is accusing me of lying about my Daytona.
> 
> Fun starts around here:  #162


Guy has a real problem.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me say this again for the brothers of OoO.
> 
> For your own good, please stay away from the Public Forum.


Well there's a large number of stupid individuals on WUS. Get into an argument with them and they'll drag you down to their level then beat you with experience

I had a quick look through that thread and it appeared to be the same old BS on repeat

There's bigger problems on the planet then a bunch of (mostly) men crying fouls about their luxury goods and brand loyalties

Brother of OoO


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry BT wasn't meant to quote you....I once was lost but now I'm found.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some of these trolls spoil the enjoyment for the rest of us long timers. I have decided that I will no longer interact or respond to stupid people on WUS. Some of them like Savage was downright rude and aggressive. Pity his ban was only temporary.


Hope the guy trolling Mav and others joins Savage in the dunce corner.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> It what is it, is what it is, no point to loosing sleep over it.


I could care less

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Music... So in 6th grade if you wanted to join the band, you got tested for musical ability. Music teacher said to me after, here play clarinet as you have no ability except to move keys well. After I saw the movie "Deliverance" I realized the fiddle would have suited me better but too late. Now I own a fiddle but I just like to look at it and imagine what could have been.


I feel for your Bro BT.

I look at myself when I fiddle with it in the same way.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Spent much of my day putting together a Lego fire truck my gson got for a gift. I hate the dam things. What good is something that requires 2 booklets of instruction to put together. Would be impossible to do just with pieces dumped out. As y'all know how literal I am...... The instructions showed a piece as gray... Couldn't find it because it was actually black. Who in the hell came up with this crap? Same people who did Ikea?


Hahahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> I don't mind it when people attack a brand, but having your character and intellect insulted solely because of a watch you own is ridiculous. What I find interesting is how they seem to manifest all the negative traits that they unfairly accuse others of. I mean, there's a certain irony to cuthbert accusing me of spreading fake news.


Correct. And the other guy you mentioned in your last sentence is bad news too.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Correct. And the other guy you mentioned in your last sentence is bad news too.


Yeah, he's already on my ignore list.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh man. The quality of grammar here is nothing short of appalling.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yep, its unpossible.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> I've had a cricket bat next to my bedside table for 10+ years, in case of home invasions or social occasions that requires me to quickly impress someone with a reverse sweep.


I have another means of protection other than a cricket bat in a drawer at my bedside in case of home invasion.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me say this again for the brothers of OoO.
> 
> For your own good, please stay away from the Public Forum.


I'm still at something like 98% of my posts being OoO. Me no likey the main forums!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mav said:


> Well boys, another day, another Rolex thread in f2. But this one has a little twist, 1More is accusing me of lying about my Daytona.
> 
> Fun starts around here:  #162


That's so unbelievable mate...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I could care less
> 
> Brother of OoO


irregardless.....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That's OK as you play by ear or rather play with ears.


That's the problem. I don't play at all.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I have another means of protection other than a cricket bat in a drawer at my bedside in case of home invasion.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me say this again for the brothers of OoO.
> 
> For your own good, please stay away from the Public Forum.


But sometimes we can't help ourselves.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me say this again for the brothers of OoO.
> 
> For your own good, please stay away from the Public Forum.


Solid advice. This thread could be it's own forum.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> Solid advice. This thread could be it's own forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Could be? No I don't think so it is already established that THIS is the thread . The rest is just noise


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Spent much of my day putting together a Lego fire truck my gson got for a gift. I hate the dam things. What good is something that requires 2 booklets of instruction to put together. Would be impossible to do just with pieces dumped out. As y'all know how literal I am...... The instructions showed a piece as gray... Couldn't find it because it was actually black. Who in the hell came up with this crap? Same people who did Ikea?


Ha ha ha, then stay away from the Star Wars or Batmobile sets. Entire books of light gray, dark grey, dark blue, and black blocks 

At least they like to use brightly colored blocks for interior stuff that won't show once the set is complete.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Hope the guy trolling Mav and others joins Savage in the dunce corner.


I hope so too.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some of these trolls spoil the enjoyment for the rest of us long timers. I have decided that I will no longer interact or respond to stupid people on WUS. Some of them like Savage was downright rude and aggressive. Pity his ban was only temporary.


Hmmmm... Trolls? Long timers? Quite ironic post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I have another means of protection other than a cricket bat in a drawer at my bedside in case of home invasion.


Good to know.

I have the missus. Her bark is greater than her bite


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> But sometimes we can't help ourselves.


I understand


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

raja_3012 said:


> Hmmmm... Trolls? Long timers? Quite ironic post.


Well @raja_3012 ...

You and I have made peace and there is no need to start another war of words. My fight with Savage has got nothing to do with you. He posted something inflammatory against my mother which is childish.

We can argue over watches but it becomes personal when one starts to pull family members into the argument.

You still got a beef with me? I thought we are cool? No?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well @raja_3012 ...
> 
> You and I have made peace and there is no need to start another war of words. My fight with Savage has got nothing to do with you. He posted something inflammatory against my mother which is childish.
> 
> ...


In case some of you missed it, the post from Savage and subsequent ones were deleted by the mods. What was left is me asking him to apologise and it made it look like I was trolling him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In case some of you missed it, the post from Savage and subsequent ones were deleted by the mods. What was left is me asking him to apologise and it made it look like I was trolling him.


Never defend yourself here Bro Dog. We may fight amongst ourselves from time to time but outsiders no.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Yep, its unpossible.


What's a battle?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I have another means of protection other than a cricket bat in a drawer at my bedside in case of home invasion.


Cricket stump?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> irregardless.....


I forgot about that one

Bro of OoO


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well @raja_3012 ...
> 
> You and I have made peace and there is no need to start another war of words. My fight with Savage has got nothing to do with you. He posted something inflammatory against my mother which is childish.
> 
> ...


LOL.. I got no beef with you no more.

After our mini feud over that mistimed thread and few other posts, I wrote a small program to scrape yours (and few others) posts on WUS into a fairly large text file and leveraged a proprietary NLP (Natural Language Processing) tool to classify intent.

Without going into details, I figured for the most part you were a gentleman. I let it go then but that's not applicable for everyone.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> Solid advice. This thread could be it's own forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


I use it as my forum. In the unlikely event I need some serious information I post it in here

Bro of OoO


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Never defend yourself here Bro Dog. We may fight amongst ourselves from time to time but outsiders no.


Outsiders? Who are you referring to?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

raja_3012 said:


> Outsiders? Who are you referring to?


You ...


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> You ...


LOL.. your post reminded me of Kevin Malone from The Office about the "inner circle"

Kevin: Jim only says that because he's in the inner circle. I also say that because I am also in the inner circle. Did you get that, Ma? Your boy, Kevin Malone, is IN the inner circle! Which doesn't exist.

Sure. Pls carry on.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

raja_3012 said:


> After our mini feud over that mistimed thread and few other posts, I wrote a small program to scrape yours (and few others) posts on WUS into a fairly large text file and leveraged a proprietary NLP (Natural Language Processing) tool to classify intent.


Shirley you can't be serious.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Merv said:


> Shirley you can't be serious.


I am serious and don't call me Shirley.



But on a serious note, with proper understanding of concepts and training, it is not that hard to classify the intent in language. Most chatbots of tech companies already have done it sometime back.

Given the line of work I am in, it is not that difficult for me to identify a pattern of bullying, rudeness, mockery etc. Sometimes it can be tad incorrect because facts can construed as being rude and also because emotions cannot be conveyed over text but that's when repetitive patterns come in handy.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Massaman a la Gun:









Brother of OoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

@mav always got your back 

That onemoretime needs onemorea**kicking, although it seems like you all put him in his rightful place already 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Never defend yourself here Bro Dog. We may fight amongst ourselves from time to time but outsiders no.


Thanks mate


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wear it in good health
> 
> Brother of OoO


This is just a try-on!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


Y E S!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You have Man U sunglasses? I support the team and would never buy something like that.
> 
> Mario are you really 49 or 9?
> 
> Brother of OoO


In old age guys are crazy.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> 1More is truly an idiot. I honestly wonder how he, like idiots like him, get through life.


I also often wondered the same thing, and I think the answer is simple: they work for other idiots


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> At gkids today... Just realized I don't have much to contribute today.


Dumbed down by playing with grandkids. Happens even to the best 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I also often wondered the same thing, and I think the answer is simple: they work for other idiots


You know what bro PF that actually explains why my father was so pissed at me when I used to work for him, I was a bloody idiot...not that I'm much better these days


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I would pm him a Daytona/dick pic.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Absolutely not! he will accuse him of sexual harassement


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I never had HBO. Was the show like this?


Same here. Heard a lot about the show but I've never seen it. Game of Thrones is another one. Maybe one day...

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Now that my friend is a good idea! Revenge is best served as dick soup.


That's not revenge, some people may enjoy it and ask for more


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for giving blood. Respect for blood donors


I give to get. They've always got reindeer meat sandwiches in the fridge 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Well at least it's not just the US. It's a dumbing down of society and it's scary. My brother is a public high school teacher and has worked in several states in the US over the last 20 years. It's basically the same everywhere. Schools are more concerned about their stats, ratings and budgets than actually teaching kids at a high level. My brother has told me he literally is not allowed to fail a kid, no matter how bad they perform.
> 
> One of the funniest and scariest opening scenes of a movie. Gotta love Mike Judge. Great movie.


Didn't see this movie, it's seems hilarious, but sadly, it does reflect the reality we're living. Thanks for sharing, I will definitely watch it


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Spent much of my day putting together a Lego fire truck my gson got for a gift. I hate the dam things. What good is something that requires 2 booklets of instruction to put together. Would be impossible to do just with pieces dumped out. As y'all know how literal I am...... The instructions showed a piece as gray... Couldn't find it because it was actually black. Who in the hell came up with this crap? Same people who did Ikea?


Lego, even though whole generations played with it and enjoyed it, has a sad story behind it. The inventor of the game was a British man that patented his plastic bricks game only in England. The Danish founder of Lego stole his concept, made an alteration (those cylinders inside the bricks), and patented worldwide, leading not only to the demise and bankruptcy of the British inventor, but to his suicide by jumping in front of a train. Lego later bought the British patents from the daughter of the original inventor and was able to invade the British market


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> *Never defend yourself here Bro Dog*. We may fight amongst ourselves from time to time but outsiders no.


This^^^ ... 👏👏👏


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You know what bro PF that actually explains why my father was so pissed at me when I used to work for him, I was a bloody idiot...not that I'm much better these days


You can't be an idiot, you're Asian


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Posters know it is fake. He claims it came like this. Of course it did. In a brown package from China....


Now the plot thickens, this exact watch (I checked, 100% same) was listed for sale on August 2018





__





FSOT: Rolex Sea-Dweller 116600 SD4K SD4000 Error Dial - myWatchMart






www.mywatchmart.com





I don't know if that seller is the same as the one they are talking about, but let's wait and see, we might have another Horology House scandal brewing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now the plot thickens, this exact watch (I checked, 100% same) was listed for sale on August 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL brother @Panerol Forte Why bother? The guy is on TRF and he is defending it because he cannot accept the truth. Let it be brother. Let it be.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You can't be an idiot, you're Asian


LOL. That's stereotyping but in a more serious discussion, I can say that I found people fit a normal distribution, whichever race or culture or peoples, there are always those at the top and those at the bottom with a whole lot in between. Hence, I hate only a person but we cannot project that to an entire community.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL brother @Panerol Forte Why bother? The guy is on TRF and he is defending it because he cannot accept the truth. Let it be brother. Let it be.


Of course I don't give a damn about them, but Mario and Pongster seemed interested in the story; anyways, we have plenty of fakes on this forum, if we wanted to out them, we would neglect our OoO duties; let them flaunt their junk between themselves and enjoy it


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That's stereotyping but in a more serious discussion, I can say that I found people fit a normal distribution, whichever race or culture or peoples, there are always those at the top and those at the bottom with a whole lot in between. Hence, I hate only a person but we cannot project that to an entire community.


Are you trying to tell me that Bro Dick wasn't born with his photography skills?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL brother @Panerol Forte Why bother? The guy is on TRF and he is defending it because he cannot accept the truth. Let it be brother. Let it be.


Yeah, agree with Bro Dog 100%. Dont worth the time Bro PF


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> You can't be an idiot, you're Asian


Idiocracy sees no boundaries in nations nor ethnicities. I think, in the last couple decades, it's managed to spread worse than COVID.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you trying to tell me that Bro Dick wasn't born with his photography skills?


Skills are learned, talents are born with. Sadly I only have possess skills, not talent.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course I don't give a damn about them, but Mario and Pongster seemed interested in the story; anyways, we have plenty of fakes on this forum, if we wanted to out them, we would neglect our OoO duties; let them flaunt their junk between themselves and enjoy it


I am watching this thread on TRF all the time.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> My exact situation as well. My first cousin has a PhD in music from Indiana University and my mom was a music major (violin) in college. Unfortunately those genes totally skipped me although I can enjoy a wide range of music.


It is said that the same genes: diseases, talents and weaknesses appear in every second generation.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Skills are learned, talents are born with. Sadly I only have possess skills, not talent.


You just can't get enough compliments, you keep fishing for them; Bro Dick, you are the BEST photographer I know 🙂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> You just can't get enough compliments, you keep fishing for them; Bro Dick, you are the BEST photographer I know


I'm just being honest.

The truly great possess both talent and skills. I'm not trying to be overly humble nor am I saying I don't have the skills, I'm simply saying there are truly talented ones out there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Skills are learned, talents are born with. Sadly I only have possess skills, not talent.


Using the racing car analogy (since we all understand cars), Juan Miguel Fangio, Michael Schumacher, Ayrton Senna and Lewis Hamilton are born with natural talents. Sebastian Vettel, Nico Rosberg, Alain Prost, Fernando Alonso all won through sure hard work.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Using the racing car analogy (since we all understand cars), Juan Miguel Fangio, Michael Schumacher, Ayrton Senna and Lewis Hamilton are born with natural talents. Sebastian Vettel, Nico Rosberg, Alain Prost, Fernando Alonso all won through sure hard work.


It is worth adding that there must be someone else who will notice this talent in this person.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Skills are learned, talents are born with. Sadly I only have possess skills, not talent.


Mate, you got acquired skills, better than a wasted talent. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Music... So in 6th grade if you wanted to join the band, you got tested for musical ability. Music teacher said to me after, here play clarinet as you have no ability except to move keys well. After I saw the movie "Deliverance" I realized the fiddle would have suited me better but too late. Now I own a fiddle but I just like to look at it and imagine what could have been.


I played saxophone in elementary and middle school. I was pretty good. Played guitar a little in high school. I was not good. I would love to learn guitar and buy some guitars but just can't commit time to do it. Very musical family but just don't have the mindset for it. Really hoping my oldest becomes a producer because I would love to sit in on some of that.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> I am watching this thread on TRF all the time.


Mate, I reckon your tolerance band would have multifolded now. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Massaman a la Gun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope it tastes as good as it looks. Pretty food right there. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Absolutely not! he will accuse him of sexual harassement


One of those wrist shots where you didn't realize the dick was visible in the mirror type pics. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's not revenge, some people may enjoy it and ask for more


NTTAWWT

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Didn't see this movie, it's seems hilarious, but sadly, it does reflect the reality we're living. Thanks for sharing, I will definitely watch it


It's a brilliant movie.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That's stereotyping but in a more serious discussion, I can say that I found people fit a normal distribution, whichever race or culture or peoples, there are always those at the top and those at the bottom with a whole lot in between. Hence, I hate only a person but we cannot project that to an entire community.


Can we at least admit that Asian women can't drive?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course I don't give a damn about them, but Mario and Pongster seemed interested in the story; anyways, we have plenty of fakes on this forum, if we wanted to out them, we would neglect our OoO duties; let them flaunt their junk between themselves and enjoy it


i am curious about the Tony referenced in TRF. Why is it 100% authentic if he says so? Is he some kind of Rolex god?

to me, nothing is 100% authentic unless bought brand new from an authorized dealer. But there are trusted sellers where one can be fairly certain it's authentic but i would never say 100% for certain.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lego, even though whole generations played with it and enjoyed it, has a sad story behind it. The inventor of the game was a British man that patented his plastic bricks game only in England. The Danish founder of Lego stole his concept, made an alteration (those cylinders inside the bricks), and patented worldwide, leading not only to the demise and bankruptcy of the British inventor, but to his suicide by jumping in front of a train. Lego later bought the British patents from the daughter of the original inventor and was able to invade the British market


Learn something new everyday


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course I don't give a damn about them, but Mario and Pongster seemed interested in the story; anyways, we have plenty of fakes on this forum, if we wanted to out them, we would neglect our OoO duties; let them flaunt their junk between themselves and enjoy it


wait, just realized. Does it mean, you give a damn about we find interesting? Does it mean we're in the inner circle as well? Hehe.

just curious as well. It's an OoO duty not to out fakes?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> wait, just realized. Does it mean, you give a damn about we find interesting? Does it mean we're in the inner circle as well? Hehe.
> 
> just curious as well. It's an OoO duty not to out fakes?


Of course you are inner circle; all it takes is being welcomed by the elders, BT and 59 (try to guess which one is the oldest)

It's not a duty to out fakes, but as you know, some people react badly if you touch their idols. Another reason is that you get ennemies in the persons that have something to hide and are afraid that you would out them, so they take side with the fakers. Better follow Bro Dog advice and leave them alone


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

FYI, Porsche Design 1919 Globetimer Titanium (msrp $3950). On dropdotcom for $1375


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course you are inner circle; all it takes is being welcomed by the elders, BT and 59 (try to guess which one is the oldest)
> 
> It's not a duty to out fakes, but as you know, some people react badly if you touch their idols. Another reason is that you get ennemies in the persons that have something to hide and are afraid that you would out them, so they take side with the fakers. Better follow Bro Dog advice and leave them alone


And we take care of all matters in our midst ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course you are inner circle; all it takes is being welcomed by the elders, BT and 59 *(try to guess which one is the oldest)*
> 
> It's not a duty to out fakes, but as you know, some people react badly if you touch their idols. Another reason is that you get ennemies in the persons that have something to hide and are afraid that you would out them, so they take side with the fakers. Better follow Bro Dog advice and leave them alone


@Pongster trying to dodge the question, eh? go ahead, answer it, it's part of the initiation rite


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> And we take care of all matters in our midst ...


Sometimes I feel like I'm the Robert Paulson of the group


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Could be? No I don't think so it is already established that THIS is the thread . The rest is just noise


Kid already has Bruce Lee's moves!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Never defend yourself here Bro Dog. We may fight amongst ourselves from time to time but outsiders no.


+a very big number!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I have another means of protection other than a cricket bat in a drawer at my bedside in case of home invasion.


If you're invaded by a bunch of strippers, does your drawer have another means of protection for them too?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Massaman a la Gun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are all the dicks?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> At gkids today... Just realized I don't have much to contribute today.


Whenever you're stuck, you can always go with this...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Pongster trying to dodge the question, eh? go ahead, answer it, it's part of the initiation rite


just between BT and 59? I didnt have time to go thru thousands of pages of OoO, even this OoO 2 to look for clues. So will just hazard a guess.

59 joined WUS earlier so it would make one tend to pick him.

so because of that, i would pick BT.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Pongster trying to dodge the question, eh? go ahead, answer it, it's part of the initiation rite


Where's the good manners OoO: Godfrey?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> At gkids today... Just realized I don't have much to contribute today.


Best reason for that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL brother @Panerol Forte Why bother? The guy is on TRF and he is defending it because he cannot accept the truth. Let it be brother. Let it be.


Everyone needs a hobby...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That's stereotyping but in a more serious discussion, I can say that I found people fit a normal distribution, whichever race or culture or peoples, there are always those at the top and those at the bottom with a whole lot in between. Hence, I hate only a person but we cannot project that to an entire community.


Then again, across several distributions the average may vary widely...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I played saxophone in elementary and middle school. I was pretty good. Played guitar a little in high school. I was not good. I would love to learn guitar and buy some guitars but just can't commit time to do it. Very musical family but just don't have the mindset for it. *Really hoping my oldest becomes a producer *because I would love to sit in on some of that.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


How's that coming along?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Where's the good manners OoO: Godfrey?


i met Godfrey in one of the threads. Forgot which sub forum. Seems he still is active.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15410546
> 
> 
> FYI, Porsche Design 1919 Globetimer Titanium (msrp $3950). On dropdotcom for $1375


No car brand watches. Especially if you drive a Porsche. It's like wearing a corvette watch from the GM parts counter.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today I will be less active. My wife's cousin and the whole family visit us. Years later, she wants to get married and will send us an invitation to the wedding. There will be a lot of beer, and maybe I'll open some new Whisky bottle for the occasion.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course you are inner circle; all it takes is being welcomed by the elders, BT and 59 (try to guess which one is the oldest)
> 
> It's not a duty to out fakes, but as you know, some people react badly if you touch their idols. Another reason is that you get enemies in the persons that have something to hide and are afraid that you would out them, so they take side with the fakers. Better follow Bro Dog advice and leave them alone


Since we've been talking about grammar, this is a test, right?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

raja_3012 said:


> I am serious and don't call me Shirley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez lighten up will you and save your extraordinary skills for you know important things


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> No car brand watches. Especially if you drive a Porsche. It's like wearing a corvette watch from the GM parts counter.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


my understanding of PD is that initially, same company as the car. Somehow split up (like TAG the watch and TAG the aviation company).

but i saw PD having a 911 themed chronograph launched fairly recently. Not sure if these two companies named after herr ferdinand are related again.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since we've been talking about grammar, this is a test, right?


shucks. Panerol got me. Not one of BT and 59 is the oldest. Only one is older. No superlative needed. Argh.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How's that coming along?


He's doing well. Corona is really putting a damper on studio time this semester but he is sticking to it. They are starting back up this coming week so hopefully he can get as much studio time as possible in. Only issue I see so far is there are so many hip hop artists out there trying to get recording sessions that he's kinda less enthusiastic about working on. He really gets excited about bands. Percussion and horns and strings and putting that all together so hopefully more of that comes around.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Today I will be less active. My wife's cousin and the whole family visit us. Years later, she wants to get married and will send us an invitation to the wedding. There will be a lot of beer, and maybe I'll open some new Whisky bottle for the occasion.


is it true it was a long holiday in poland last week? I bought a watch from warsaw. Took them a while to ship. That's their excuse.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> No car brand watches. Especially if you drive a Porsche. It's like wearing a corvette watch from the GM parts counter.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I thought PD was exempt because they've actually been designing and making stuff since the 50s's...not licensing crap with their brand name on it.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> my understanding of PD is that initially, same company as the car. Somehow split up (like TAG the watch and TAG the aviation company).
> 
> but i saw PD having a 911 themed chronograph launched fairly recently. Not sure if these two companies named after herr ferdinand are related again.


Yes, they are connected. F.A.Porsche designed a lot of stuff.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I thought PD was exempt because they've actually been designing and making stuff since the 50s's...not licensing crap with their brand name on it.


You can exempt who you want I suppose. Wear it in good health. 
Not even Panerai gets a pass with that ferrari watch in my book. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> You can exempt who you want I suppose. Wear it in good health.
> Not even Panerai gets a pass with that ferrari watch in my book. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL. The OoO kiss of death from Bro AL.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> You can exempt who you want I suppose. Wear it in good health.
> Not even Panerai gets a pass with that ferrari watch in my book. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Absolutely... nobody wants them even though they are dirt cheap


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> LOL. The OoO kiss of death from Bro AL.


... and the mercy killing from me


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Absolutely... nobody wants them even though they are dirt cheap


This reminds me of a Dennis Miller stand-up routine: "Its the **** we can't get rid of sale! Face it, two of **** is ****. If they really want to screw you they'd give you THREE of them!"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

59 is old enough to be my dad if he started early.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> is it true it was a long holiday in poland last week? I bought a watch from warsaw. Took them a while to ship. That's their excuse.


Not a long vacation, but beautiful weather and everyone was taking a day off. What did you buy?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 59 is old enough to be my dad if he started early.


I could be way off base but I'm picking up on a PF deflection vibe. Whose older BT or 59? Just thinking PF is no spring chicken either. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I could be way off base but I'm picking up on a PF deflection vibe. Whose older BT or 59? Just thinking PF is no spring chicken either.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm betting someone in the group has a sword, a backstory, and has taken some heads in pursuit of "the prize."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> i met Godfrey in one of the threads. Forgot which sub forum. Seems he still is active.


Godfrey visited a while back; seemed like a good dude.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey, back before I went on hiatus...wasn't somebody building a house? How'd that turn out?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> shucks. Panerol got me. Not one of BT and 59 is the oldest. Only one is older. No superlative needed. Argh.


Again, someone was paying attention in class.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Golf morning, gentlemen


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Hey, back before I went on hiatus...wasn't somebody building a house? How'd that turn out?


Well, the future Mrs. PF was designing a new Versailles.

Sadly, we'll never get to see it...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I could be way off base but I'm picking up on a PF deflection vibe. Whose older BT or 59? Just thinking PF is no spring chicken either.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


58 in June, could have been BT's son if he started early, or 59's grandson if they both started early


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i met Godfrey in one of the threads. Forgot which sub forum. Seems he still is active.


Hey, be good to Godfrey. He is a legend around these parts and we have the utmost respect for him. We have even tagged him and he appeared here and posted something hilarious with us. Top guy


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I'm just being honest.
> 
> The truly great possess both talent and skills. I'm not trying to be overly humble nor am I saying I don't have the skills, I'm simply saying there are truly talented ones out there.


Your analysis doesn't hold water. Talents (gifts) always precede skills. Of course there are varying degrees of both. The critical factor is first recognizing one's talents and then doing the hard work to translate that specific talent into a specific skill.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> No car brand watches. Especially if you drive a Porsche. It's like wearing a corvette watch from the GM parts counter.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What about the Hublot Ferrari watch?

Or the IWC clock from a Mercedes?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Not a long vacation, but beautiful weather and everyone was taking a day off. What did you buy?


will post it when it arrives. Dont wanna jinx it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 59 is old enough to be my dad if he started early.


I can call @5959HH him that and in fact, sent him a virtual birthday cake to celebrate his 80th last year. I can call you brother because you are a few years older.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> 58 in June, could have been BT's son if he started early, or 59's grandson if they both started early




OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

PSA for OoO wine geeks:






She might be my new Jenni Elle for the wine world; both have tons of personality.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Golf morning, gentlemen


I think someone started a thread asking if it was okay to wear a watch for golf.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What about the Hublot Ferrari watch?
> 
> Or the IWC clock from a Mercedes?


That hublot ferrari thing is ridiculous. Amazing and dumb at the same time. Lol. 
I'll let the old Cartier clock pass on the old Lincolns. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think someone started a thread asking if it was okay to wear a watch for golf.


I believe it 
Should post this to trigger them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> No car brand watches. Especially if you drive a Porsche. It's like wearing a corvette watch from the GM parts counter.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Since I don't have the Blue Beast anymore, I'm tempted by the PD.

Getting bored again... ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

For some reason I'm unable to post anything on Tapatalk this morning. Anyone else having issues with Tapatalk? I'm using my desktop for this reply.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> That hublot ferrari thing is ridiculous. Amazing and dumb at the same time. Lol.
> I'll let the old Cartier clock pass on the old Lincolns.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I read the other day that JLC made the gauges for the 1930 Bentley Speed Six.









DP


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> For some reason I'm unable to post anything on Tapatalk this morning. Anyone else having issues with Tapatalk? I'm using my desktop for this reply.


Yeah, there's glitching for the last half hour or so. Think I will call it a day. Good night fellas


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Didn't see this movie, it's seems hilarious, but sadly, it does reflect the reality we're living. Thanks for sharing, I will definitely watch it


To add one interesting anecdote from my own life that kind of proves the truth in that clip. My 3 best friends, who were the groomsmen at my wedding, two are in their 50s and one is 49. They are all highly educated and intelligent. Two are lawyers and one is in banking. None of them have kids and likely never will. Two have never married and one was married for 6 months when he was 23 and never again. And no they are not gay (not that there's anything wrong with that). They all have girlfriends but no interest in marriage or kids.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> 59 is old enough to be my dad if he started early.


ooops. I got it wrong.

in one group i joined with an initiation rite, it doesnt matter whether you answer the question correctly or not. You will get an a$$ whooping in any event.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, there's glitching for the last half hour or so. Think I will call it a day. Good night fellas


the new web format is easier for me now. Better than tapatalk. Much better than previous format. That's why ive been more active on WUS than in other fora.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> You can't be an idiot, you're Asian


Idk, I just don't think that kid is trying hard enough.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> I read the other day that JLC made the gauges for the 1930 Bentley Speed Six.
> View attachment 15410810
> 
> 
> DP


You can also have a Brietling Tourbillon as an option on the Bentley Bentayga for something like 120K if my memory serves me right


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> 58 in June, could have been BT's son if he started early, or 59's grandson if they both started early


i will be 44 in December. I could be your son if you started in your very early teens.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> i will be 44 in December. I could be your son if you started in your very early teens.


Well, SM (@SaMaster14) is 30, if I am not mistaken, he could be your son if you started really early; wow, I just realised that we have 5 generations in OoO already


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Kid already has Bruce Lee's moves!


I kinda saw it as a future Dr Evil, or a mini-mini-me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Politics not allowed here right?

including watch politics? 









Introducing: The 50 Greatest Watches of All Time


Our list of the 50 greatest watches will be released day by day this week, 10 at a time.




www.gearpatrol.com





lists are always controversial. And polarizing. Like politics. Not only because of those left out but also who's ranked ahead of whom.

in any event, i like looking at top ten lists. Being a dave letterman fan and all. Here's a top 50.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> will post it when it arrives. Dont wanna jinx it.


Is it round?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Post this on F2?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> i will be 44 in December. I could be your son if you started in your very early teens.


I was 48 recently...well I guess I still am.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I was 48 recently...well I guess I still am.


Is remembering ages of OoO members part of the rite? lol.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I'm betting someone in the group has a sword, a backstory, and has taken some heads in pursuit of "the prize."


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Golf morning, gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice glove


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> Is remembering ages of OoO members part of the rite? lol.


Part of the rite USED to be you had to have read the ENTIRE thread.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What about the Hublot Ferrari watch?
> 
> Or the IWC clock from a Mercedes?


Unless it's permanently attached to the car, no thank you.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> For some reason I'm unable to post anything on Tapatalk this morning. Anyone else having issues with Tapatalk? I'm using my desktop for this reply.


I'm still catching up. I'll see if my replies are there when I catch up to them.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Politics not allowed here right?
> 
> including watch politics?
> 
> ...


Ugh, really? And Apple Watch is #10? Is it even a watch? It's a wrist computer.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> You can't be an idiot, you're Asian





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That's stereotyping but in a more serious discussion, I can say that I found people fit a normal distribution, whichever race or culture or peoples, there are always those at the top and those at the bottom with a whole lot in between. Hence, I hate only a person but we cannot project that to an entire community.


So your saying we are idiots?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm still catching up. I'll see if my replies are there when I catch up to them.


Godfrey
All my Tapatalk replies appear to have made it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15410546
> 
> 
> FYI, Porsche Design 1919 Globetimer Titanium (msrp $3950). On dropdotcom for $1375


The case design fits only a very large wrist.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me say this again for the brothers of OoO.
> 
> For your own good, please stay away from the Public Forum.


I really should listen better. One of my shortcomings, besides being physically short. LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> No car brand watches. Especially if you drive a Porsche. It's like wearing a corvette watch from the GM parts counter.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No, Porsche Design watches are the real deal.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Post this on F2?
> View attachment 15410909


The first part is ok, the second, not so, most of them already have watches more expensive than their cars; how about the "clock cost more than your house"? it's 160K, I just checked; now work this out and have it ready for the offensive


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> So your saying we are idiots?


LMAO ??? I didn't see it coming (TWSS)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mav always got your back
> 
> That onemoretime needs onemorea**kicking, although it seems like you all put him in his rightful place already
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I thought PD was exempt because they've actually been designing and making stuff since the 50s's...not licensing crap with their brand name on it.


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Yes, they are connected. F.A.Porsche designed a lot of stuff.


And Porsche dealers sell the watches too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Using the racing car analogy (since we all understand cars), Juan Miguel Fangio, Michael Schumacher, Ayrton Senna and Lewis Hamilton are born with natural talents. Sebastian Vettel, Nico Rosberg, Alain Prost, Fernando Alonso all won through sure hard work.


Just reminded of a really great but insanely long YouTube video of Hamilton vs Rosberg - 




Those couple of seasons between them were some of the best in modern F1 history IMO.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> my understanding of PD is that initially, same company as the car. Somehow split up (like TAG the watch and TAG the aviation company).
> 
> but i saw PD having a 911 themed chronograph launched fairly recently. Not sure if these two companies named after herr ferdinand are related again.


I wouldn't mind owning one of these from PD.










And it'll be true to my username. 🙂


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What's a battle?
> 
> Bro of OoO


I'm learnding!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> The first part is ok, the second, not so, most of them already have watches more expensive than their cars; how about the "clock cost more than your house"? it's 160K, I just checked; now work this out and have it ready for the offensive


When I get back from buying a new washing machine I'll update the meme


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Can we at least admit that Asian women can't drive?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My Asian wife and I have a game we play.... when we see a driver pull a truly boneheaded or aggressive move, we guess whether it was an Asian driver or a blonde white woman.

Good fun... sometimes one of us is correct, but most of the time it's just a white guy.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Yes, they are connected. F.A.Porsche designed a lot of stuff.


IWC and PD have done many watches

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> My Asian wife and I have a game we play.... when we see a driver pull a truly boneheaded or aggressive move, we guess whether it was an Asian driver or a blonde white woman.


In our house, we generally (there's that word again...) cut the blonde white woman some slack.



Marendra said:


> Good fun... sometimes one of us is correct, but most of the time it's just an old white guy.


FIFY.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Guys, your health!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Your analysis doesn't hold water. Talents (gifts) always precede skills. Of course there are varying degrees of both. The critical factor is first recognizing one's talents and then doing the hard work to translate that specific talent into a specific skill.


I believe the differentiation here is while skill can be taught and learned, talent is pretty much something you're either born with it without.

We touched on singing earlier in the thread and I think it's applicable here - anyone can learn to sing, but you can't train a bass into a tenor...you can learn/train to sing a note or two higher, but it's almost impossible to go a full octave above your vocal ability.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Is remembering ages of OoO members part of the rite? lol.


There used to be a list of questions. Maybe I can find it if you are ready.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Guys, your health!


Na Zdrowie!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> My Asian wife and I have a game we play.... when we see a driver pull a truly boneheaded or aggressive move, we guess whether it was an Asian driver or a blonde white woman.
> 
> Good fun... sometimes one of us is correct, but most of the time it's just a white guy.


I'm pretty accurate on idiot driving stereotyping. Me and my wife laugh about that too. The Asian ladies, old people, and crazy white women all make their own unique ignorant moves. I love studying different peoples tendencies. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> Guys, your health!


I don't drink lighter fluid but cool pic


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, SM (@SaMaster14) is 30, if I am not mistaken, he could be your son if you started really early; wow, I just realised that we have 5 generations in OoO already


Haha, I'm 27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Nice glove


Go Irish, beat golf!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think someone started a thread asking if it was okay to wear a watch for golf.


With this one it's ok










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Na Zdrowie!
> 
> View attachment 15411104


So is that how you spell it? Growing up hearing it, it always sounded to me like Nastrovia.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha, I'm 27
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even better, the 5 generations are well defined now


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Marendra said:


> My Asian wife and I have a game we play.... when we see a driver pull a truly boneheaded or aggressive move, we guess whether it was an Asian driver or a blonde white woman.
> 
> Good fun... sometimes one of us is correct, but most of the time it's just a white guy.


I've found that 50%of the time its someone driving an Audi.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

PF, et al, is this better?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

My Tapatalk Pro is still not allowing me to reply in any way, although I am able to view. Anyone else using Tapatalk Pro having this same issue. I'm using my desktop but more used to replying, including pictures and gif"s on Tapatalk,


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ever start reading an old thread, encounter one of your posts and think wtf was my account hacked? Did I really write that?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> My Asian wife and I have a game we play.... when we see a driver pull a truly boneheaded or aggressive move, we guess whether it was an Asian driver or a blonde white woman.
> 
> Good fun... sometimes one of us is correct, but most of the time it's just a white guy.


My wife and I occasionally play the same game. You'd think that in a country filled with predominantly blondes you'd have a good chance. But even here it's mostly an older white guy driving.

Not that there's anything wrong with that 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Ever start reading an old thread, encounter one of your posts and think wtf was my account hacked? Did I really write that?


No, I don't see anything like that.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Ever start reading an old thread, encounter one of your posts and think wtf was my account hacked? Did I really write that?


Have you seen Fight Club?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Stopped by my AD today. They are now stocking GS!










They also had the new Omega titanium Bond. Very comfortable.

Also some oldies but goodies



















LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Stopped by my AD today. They are now stocking GS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grab the z blue stat


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

mav said:


> How do you like yours? I'm still waiting on my green one from Topper...


I love it! Timekeeping sucks but that's to be expected from a seiko at this.... i mean any... price point


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> So is that how you spell it? Growing up hearing it, it always sounded to me like Nastrovia.


You must have heard Russians say it, they pronounce quickly and it sounds more like nazdarovieh with the eh that almost sounds like an a


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Stopped by my AD today. They are now stocking GS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like the strap on the GS. Rubber YM is always nice to see too.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Marendra said:


> My Asian wife and I have a game we play....


_raises eyebrow_

What are your other wives?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> PF, et al, is this better?
> View attachment 15411151


You are a naughty man IT 😈


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I could be way off base but I'm picking up on a PF deflection vibe. Whose older BT or 59? Just thinking PF is no spring chicken either.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


IIRC PF's lady looks fairly young (from the partial glances he has shown). So regardless of his biological age, I suspect he feels pretty young 

Aaannnndd #NAR


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Daughter had her 4th bday party, tea party themed. My wife grabbed a bunch of random tea sets from goodwill, some of them with this marker. What time frame had "made in occupied Japan"?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> My Tapatalk Pro is still not allowing me to reply in any way, although I am able to view. Anyone else using Tapatalk Pro having this same issue. I'm using my desktop but more used to replying, including pictures and gif"s on Tapatalk,


Mate, I reckon its working for me now.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> Daughter had her 4th bday party, tea party themed. My wife grabbed a bunch of random tea sets from goodwill, some of them with this marker. What time frame had "made in occupied Japan"?


"*Occupied Japan*" refers to the years 1945 through 1951 when western forces *occupied Japan*. ... All goods destined for the U.S. had to be marked "*Occupied Japan*" or "*Made in Occupied Japan*."

Now try to find a Grand Seiko "Made in Occupied Japan" and you'll hit the tea jackpot


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> IIRC PF's lady looks fairly young (from the partial glances he has shown). So regardless of his biological age, I suspect he feels pretty young
> 
> Aaannnndd #NAR


From the one pic, she's a fox.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> From the one pic, she's a fox.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Who is she??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I know who this is...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I know who this is too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Everybody knows who this is...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> From the one pic, she's a fox.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's not Mrs. PF (I don't think...) just a random hot redhead for my #neveraredhead version of #neverreadahead.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I am a glutton for punishment... but a sucker for green chile


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Grab the z blue stat


Still waiting to see the BLNR

The watchmaker let me try on his Hulk. He told me that back in the day they used to just sit around, with no one interested in purchasing them. Everyone wanted the Kermit. I tried his on and it wears much bigger than a 40 mm.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Daughter had her 4th bday party, tea party themed. My wife grabbed a bunch of random tea sets from goodwill, some of them with this marker. What time frame had "made in occupied Japan"?


That was a great idea. Smart wife.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Everybody knows who this is...

View attachment 15411457


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Everybody knows who this is...
> 
> View attachment 15411457


Not as well as I'd like


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You can also have a Brietling Tourbillon as an option on the Bentley Bentayga for something like 120K if my memory serves me right
> 
> View attachment 15410877


That's a good option to have. At least you know the clock will not be affected by the car going over speed bumps and pot holes on the way to the school drop off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Politics not allowed here right?
> 
> including watch politics?
> 
> ...


He must not know shyte if an Apple Watch is in #10. What about other smart watches like Garmin or Samsung which have better features than the Apple Watch? But the same time, I like the list just because I have the watches at #1 and #2.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Post this on F2?
> View attachment 15410909


It's dash clock may cost more than a house too...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Is remembering ages of OoO members part of the rite? lol.


How old are you @wolfhead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Ugh, really? And Apple Watch is #10? Is it even a watch? It's a wrist computer.


The writer doesn't know shyte.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I really should listen better. One of my shortcomings, besides being physically short. LOL











Lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Just reminded of a really great but insanely long YouTube video of Hamilton vs Rosberg -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never had much respect for Rosberg as he was always beaten by Hamilton in junior categories. He is now a track side commentator and tells everyone that the way to beat Hamilton is to play mind games with him as Hamilton is sentimental and mentally weak. So what Rosberg was saying is that he needs to resort to mind games (rather cheating) to win. Yeah, right,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> When I get back from buying a new washing machine I'll update the meme


Did you guys see Gunnar's thread? He started one about Rolex underwear. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I've found that 50%of the time its someone driving an Audi.


School mums driving an oversized SUV are the worst. Blonde, glam, tied up hair, sunglasses, tracksuit, coffee cup in one hand. Perfect 100% stereotype?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My Tapatalk Pro is still not allowing me to reply in any way, although I am able to view. Anyone else using Tapatalk Pro having this same issue. I'm using my desktop but more used to replying, including pictures and gif"s on Tapatalk,


I am on Tapatalk Poor.

Working well for me this morning (Sunday now down under). Maybe they were having system updates yesterday and they haven't fully restored the Pro version?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Ever start reading an old thread, encounter one of your posts and think wtf was my account hacked? Did I really write that?


LOL. Interesting to have read your comments from a few years ago.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> _raises eyebrow_
> 
> What are your other wives?


Sshhh..... that's a secret


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Daughter had her 4th bday party, tea party themed. My wife grabbed a bunch of random tea sets from goodwill, some of them with this marker. What time frame had "made in occupied Japan"?


That must be really old. At least from the early years post World War II


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up. Have a lovely weekend guys


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> That's not Mrs. PF (I don't think...) just a random hot redhead for my #neveraredhead version of #neverreadahead.


No the one pic PF posted of his lady is what I was talking about. Also a red head.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> School mums driving an oversized SUV are the worst. Blonde, glam, tied up hair, sunglasses, tracksuit, coffee cup in one hand. Perfect 100% stereotype?


I'm going to picture this. Please just let me...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

About three days wearing this now (loving it) and the OEM strap has loosened to the point that I've gone from the second to last strap hole to the last hole (too easy?).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm going to picture this. Please just let me...


Spot on


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm pretty accurate on idiot driving stereotyping. Me and my wife laugh about that too. The Asian ladies, old people, and crazy white women all make their own unique ignorant moves. I love studying different peoples tendencies. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Lol, I agree with this.... and it's a fun game to play!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> I am a glutton for punishment... but a sucker for green chile


Have you ever had the green chile burgers at Blake's Lotaburger?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I've found that 50%of the time its someone driving an Audi.


Ouch that hurts. We have two of them. Locally it's the BMW DBs.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Stopped by my AD today. They are now stocking GS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what you need to do. The question is, do you have the strength to do it?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

ithardin said:


> _raises eyebrow_
> 
> What are your other wives?


well hidden?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Have you ever had the green chile burgers at Blake's Lotaburger?


When I am in Albuquerque, EVERY ****ING DAY!!!

Mostly Bob's burgers because it is closer, but I have done Blake's a few times.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Almost done, flipping hate doing this stuff 
I would like to thank my wife for giving me a chore this morning ..thanks babe love u









And this is just the bloody primer


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

There is not nearly enough 5 digit perfection on this forum lately...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15411544


Wish I were there


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> This is just a try-on!


Thank god!

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> There is not nearly enough 5 digit perfection on this forum lately...


Looking good 10mm


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Almost done, flipping hate doing this stuff
> I would like to thank my wife for giving me a chore this morning ..thanks babe love u
> 
> 
> ...


Do you get a new watch as a prize?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Using the racing car analogy (since we all understand cars), Juan Miguel Fangio, Michael Schumacher, Ayrton Senna and Lewis Hamilton are born with natural talents. Sebastian Vettel, Nico Rosberg, Alain Prost, Fernando Alonso all won through sure hard work.


Then there's Maldonado who is proof that money will get you playing with the big boys but not succeeding with them

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you get a new watch as a prize?


Nada not a thing but I did get a cupcake for my bday...was very special


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Hope it tastes as good as it looks. Pretty food right there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you! The meat was much more tender than that pic would suggest

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank god!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Hey @Gunnar_917 your Rolex undies thread is hilarious. It's good to have light hearted threads like that and everyone participates with a funny post. Sure beats a lot of those troll threads we've seen lately.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Nada not a thing but I did get a cupcake for my bday...was very special


As long as she made your day


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Almost done, flipping hate doing this stuff
> I would like to thank my wife for giving me a chore this morning ..thanks babe love u
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf, dude??


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> True that. I just can't imagine how satisfying it must be but sadly I can't sing worth a shi! nor can i play any instrument so I enjoy it through others ..


I can't sing either, but playing-wise on brass, I'm pretty good.

And I'll tell ya, when the group you're playing with is really _on_, it's like nothing else. I've performed literally hundreds of times by now and have only experienced that kind of peak cohesion on maybe five occasions. Probably three.

But every other time, you might get a little taste of it again, so you keep coming back, hoping for one more hit.

I haven't played in a group in a year and a half, which is the longest break I've ever had since fifth grade. And I don't miss it... at least not yet. I feel that to get back into playing, it'll be as easy as finding some community band and showing up. That's what I did right after retirement, and it was okay, although that band is awfully far away now that we've moved out of DC.

But there's a catch, too. I've learned that I'm not satisfied unless the group plays exceptionally well - as in, good enough that I'm proud to show recordings to other people. That first band I played in was kinda shaky once you got past the upper players, and the recording quality was terrible. I played in another group later for a couple concerts, and they're fantastic; but I had to miss out on their studio session when they recorded a CD, and as positions are limited, they've been able to fill the seat with another local pro (tons of us around here).

Am I being a snob? Yeah... if I'm honest with myself, I probably am. It's just hard to put in the effort only to result in a product that I don't care to listen to again. I mean, I enjoy the sound I make, and I enjoy playing with some of the friends I've made (which is really the MAIN reason to make music in the first place). But, man, when it sucks, it's sad.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where are all the dicks?


Eaten ..... duh!

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Then there's Maldonado who is proof that money will get you playing with the big boys but not succeeding with them
> 
> Bro of OoO


At least Maldonado won one race. Stroll will be the new meme for Formula One failures.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wtf, dude??


That primer was about as nasty as it gets . Was getting a headache a few minutes in so had to get the good stuff out.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Well at least it's not just the US. It's a dumbing down of society and it's scary. My brother is a public high school teacher and has worked in several states in the US over the last 20 years. It's basically the same everywhere. Schools are more concerned about their stats, ratings and budgets than actually teaching kids at a high level. My brother has told me he literally is not allowed to fail a kid, no matter how bad they perform.
> 
> One of the funniest and scariest opening scenes of a movie. Gotta love Mike Judge. Great movie.


Mike Judge is one of my favorite writers. People who never "got" _Beavis & Butt-head_ simply weren't able to get past frog baseball.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I can't sing either, but playing-wise on brass, I'm pretty good.
> 
> And I'll tell ya, when the group you're playing with is really _on_, it's like nothing else. I've performed literally hundreds of times by now and have only experienced that kind of peak cohesion on maybe five occasions. Probably three.
> 
> ...


It makes sense to me . Just a bit like sports in a way. I used to play a couple sports competitively but then for various reasons stopped and now if I want to play (and I will still play better than most if I may say) I still suck compared to what I could do and that is nuf for me to say thanks but no thanks .


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15410546
> 
> 
> FYI, Porsche Design 1919 Globetimer Titanium (msrp $3950). On dropdotcom for $1375


I'd want to try some of these out. There's one PD shop in the area that I know of. The last time I was nearby, I was being a movement snob and didn't want to bother with them.

Someone said that they'd need a large wrist, though. Looks like the strap doesn't really pivot where it meets the "lugs", so am I guessing correctly that it would leave a lot of daylight above the wrist?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

My WUS account is OK but my Tapatalk Pro app still is not working at all in that I'm unable to even like someone else's post on that platform. Anyone else unable to use Tapatalk?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Convinced that the turtle only belongs on rubber or nato.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> It makes sense to me . Just a bit like sports in a way. I used to play a couple sports competitively but then for various reasons stopped and now if I want to play (and I will still play better than most if I may say) I still suck compared to what I could do and that is nuf for me to say thanks but no thanks .


Yeah, there's my personal standards for my own playing (I'm happiest if I can practice at least half an hour every day), but then there's also standards I have for the group. My wife came to watch one of the concerts I played with the amateur band post-retirement, and when I asked how it sounded, she said, "You guys in the tubas sounded good, but some of those lower trumpets... oh my god, what was wrong with them?"

So I feel kinda stuck in a no-man's land for music right now. Not good enough anymore to hang with the local pros (premiere military band players are fawking outstanding), but I really want... desire?... to look back and be amazed by my group again.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, there's glitching for the last half hour or so. Think I will call it a day. Good night fellas


FWIW, the new forum software is much more mobile-friendly, and ad-blocking apps like Ghostery help smooth it more. Might toss out Tapaklack at some point myself.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is it round?


yes. with short protrusions on one side.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey, be good to Godfrey. He is a legend around these parts and we have the utmost respect for him. We have even tagged him and he appeared here and posted something hilarious with us. Top guy


ThiS!

Godfrey may not be a regular but he carries all the perks of an OoO card carrying regular

Bro of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> I really should listen better. One of my shortcomings, besides being physically short. LOL


one of my shortcomings is being short in coming.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What about the Hublot Ferrari watch?
> 
> Or the IWC clock from a Mercedes?


Don't forget the Breitling in a Bentley

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I read the other day that JLC made the gauges for the 1930 Bentley Speed Six.
> View attachment 15410810
> 
> 
> DP


Jaeger has made a lot of dials over the years for a ton of manufacturers, not just Bentley

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> You can also have a Brietling Tourbillon as an option on the Bentley Bentayga for something like 120K if my memory serves me right
> 
> View attachment 15410877


NRA

That's the one I was thinking of

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Nice glove


Common, his arm hair is nice too

Bro of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> About three days wearing this now (loving it) and the OEM strap has loosened to the point that I've gone from the second to last strap hole to the last hole (too easy?).


They are really a comfortable watches. Looks great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> My Asian wife and I have a game we play.... when we see a driver pull a truly boneheaded or aggressive move, we guess whether it was an Asian driver or a blonde white woman.
> 
> Good fun... sometimes one of us is correct, but most of the time it's just a white guy.


In Australia the most dangerous on the road is a girl or guy (invariably young) with a provisional licence

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Never had much respect for Rosberg as he was always beaten by Hamilton in junior categories. He is now a track side commentator and tells everyone that the way to beat Hamilton is to play mind games with him as Hamilton is sentimental and mentally weak. So what Rosberg was saying is that he needs to resort to mind games (rather cheating) to win. Yeah, right,


Hey, you do what it takes. At some point, after physical abilities and innate talent are super high across the board, cracks in the emotional armor are what you'd exploit next.

I want to watch that video later, too. Maybe one morning before I log in for work.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Almost done, flipping hate doing this stuff
> I would like to thank my wife for giving me a chore this morning ..thanks babe love u
> 
> 
> ...


I think we (that is, my wife) painted ours with a paint n' primer-in-one. Think it was a good idea? Or will it look like crap later?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I've found that 50%of the time its someone driving an Audi.


Lmao m has an Audi

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Ever start reading an old thread, encounter one of your posts and think wtf was my account hacked? Did I really write that?


Years and years ago I used to be on a model cars forum. I was reading a post about a particular brand and thought this guy really knew his stuff on what was made. Turned out that guy was me...

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Stopped by my AD today. They are now stocking GS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your AD has stock?

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think someone started a thread asking if it was okay to wear a watch for golf.


Jack Nicklaus, who we all know by now has worn his YG D-D exclusively since it was given to him, actually did _not_ wear it while playing golf. He says he put it in a pocket in his golf bag while on course, and then put it back on when he finished the round.

My dad learned to take his watch off when playing tennis, mainly because the Twist-O-Flex® strap let it slide off his wrist and onto the racquet. He was more than happy to get a Spalding-branded LCD digital.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I think we (that is, my wife) painted ours with a paint n' primer-in-one. Think it was a good idea? Or will it look like crap later?


Hard to tell but it is here to stay ...
The primer is white but then she wanted the inside to look like the outside so there was that ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank you! The meat was much more tender than that pic would suggest
> 
> Bro of OoO


So what was it? What's the dish called?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @Gunnar_917 your Rolex undies thread is hilarious. It's good to have light hearted threads like that and everyone participates with a funny post. Sure beats a lot of those troll threads we've seen lately.


I still need to check it to see what's happening in there

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At least Maldonado won one race. Stroll will be the new meme for Formula One failures.


Hahaha sacked by his dad wasn't it?

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Hard to tell but it is here to stay ...
> The primer is white *but then she wanted the inside to look like the outside* so there was that ...


TWSS

So, wait... she wanted the inside of the fireplace to look white? They make high-heat white paint?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> FWIW, the new forum software is much more mobile-friendly, and ad-blocking apps like Ghostery help smooth it more. Might toss out Tapaklack at some point myself.


I am enjoying Tapatalk like never before because it lets me search and post gifs easily. Best of all, it's free.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I can't sing either, but playing-wise on brass, I'm pretty good.
> 
> And I'll tell ya, when the group you're playing with is really _on_, it's like nothing else. I've performed literally hundreds of times by now and have only experienced that kind of peak cohesion on maybe five occasions. Probably three.
> 
> ...


Gotta come to Nola and jump in some Second Lines. I'm sure you remember the recording my boy worked on with the Soul Rebels last year. Lots of jamming brass bands all the time.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> ThiS!
> 
> Godfrey may not be a regular but he carries all the perks of an OoO card carrying regular
> 
> Bro of OoO


The newbies still have a lot to learn. You must not disrespect a Senior especially one that has got a term created in his honour.

Godfrey - to quote oneself
Daument - for oneupmanship
Douschevez - for tricking an AD into thinking you're a high roller
59 - for stumbling onto a milestone

... anyone else I miss out?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> TWSS
> 
> So, wait... she wanted the inside of the fireplace to look white? They make high-heat white paint?


Meant outside of the house color to match the brick on the inside but no ,not painting the inside of the fireplace


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> one of my shortcomings is being short in coming.


Oh... that's a problem.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My WUS account is OK but my Tapatalk Pro app still is not working at all in that I'm unable to even like someone else's post on that platform. Anyone else unable to use Tapatalk?


The cheapskate Free version is fine.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't forget the Breitling in a Bentley
> 
> Bro of OoO


PF posted a Breitling and ithardin was going to troll the Public Forum


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't forget the Breitling in a Bentley
> 
> Bro of OoO


I read somewhere that Breitling may stop its association with Bentley or was it the other way. But not sure how much truth are in these rumours


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Common, his arm hair is nice too
> 
> Bro of OoO


Someone in the PF was ranting about men with ape wrists


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The newbies still have a lot to learn. You must not disrespect a Senior especially one that has got a term created in his honour.
> 
> Godfrey - to quote oneself
> Daument - for oneupmanship
> ...


Daument and Douschevez are usernames?

i Douschevez our two local ADs all the time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> In Australia the most dangerous on the road is a girl or guy (invariably young) with a provisional licence
> 
> Bro of OoO


Or on drugs....

LOL. Speaking of Australia, have you ever noticed that women are driving their men around? It occurred to me that I see a lot of young couples where the wife (or woman) is driving the man and he is slouched half dead looking in the passenger seat


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, you do what it takes. At some point, after physical abilities and innate talent are super high across the board, cracks in the emotional armor are what you'd exploit next.
> 
> I want to watch that video later, too. Maybe one morning before I log in for work.


No honour in that. No different to Ben Johnson taking performance enhancing drugs to win the 100m gold at the Olympics and celebrating his win. Pfft.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao m has an Audi
> 
> Bro of OoO


LOL. That's why I worked out I needed to be careful to not criticise car brands as someone might be offended.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Years and years ago I used to be on a model cars forum. I was reading a post about a particular brand and thought this guy really knew his stuff on what was made. Turned out that guy was me...
> 
> Bro of OoO


You're telling us you are knowledgeable?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Jack Nicklaus, who we all know by now has worn his YG D-D exclusively since it was given to him, actually did _not_ wear it while playing golf. He says he put it in a pocket in his golf bag while on course, and then put it back on when he finished the round.
> 
> My dad learned to take his watch off when playing tennis, mainly because the Twist-O-Flex strap let it slide off his wrist and onto the racquet. He was more than happy to get a Spalding-branded LCD digital.


Roger Federer does that too. I have seen him wear his watch immediately after the game has concluded. Then he flashes his watch to the camera too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha sacked by his dad wasn't it?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Really? I thought they were going to kick Perez out?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Daument and Douschevez are usernames?
> 
> i Douschevez our two local ADs all the time.


That's why the old rule of OoO is important that you need to read from the start.

Yes, they are both usernames and these people became famous (or infamous) for the things they did.

Daument was because someone started a thread asking for a nice but affordable Chrono. Everyone offers suggestions in the $3k range and Daument jumps in with his Daytona and boasts that he has a his & hers. Like I care....

Douschevez is actually DJSteve who got banned recently but he tricked an AD in Aruba into thinking he is a rich tourist and he has dollars to spend and asks for three watches, a Sub and two PM models if I recall correctly. Then when the AD ties it out of the safe, he only buys the Sub. LOL.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The newbies still have a lot to learn. You must not disrespect a Senior especially one that has got a term created in his honour.
> 
> Godfrey - to quote oneself
> Daument - for oneupmanship
> ...


Kiwi? When you trick others into thinking you're from the complete other side of the earth. JK


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's why the old rule of OoO is important that you need to read from the start.
> 
> Yes, they are both usernames and these people became famous (or infamous) for the things they did.
> 
> ...


will find time (pun intended) to read. I have read the first two pages of the original OoO thread already.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> will find time (pun intended) to read. I have read the first two pages of the original OoO thread already.


Kind of like war and peace you have to take your time and not give up . It is a commitment and at the end you just have no idea what you just read ..


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh... that's a problem.


just have to learn to turn lemons into lemonade.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Kiwi? When you trick others into thinking you're from the complete other side of the earth. JK


I am afraid that you have to earn the moniker. Sorry.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Or on drugs....
> 
> LOL. Speaking of Australia, have you ever noticed that women are driving their men around? It occurred to me that I see a lot of young couples where the wife (or woman) is driving the man and he is slouched half dead looking in the passenger seat


Guilty. 
My wife gets incredibly carsick unless she drives. Adversely as a passenger with my wife driving, I get enough anxiety to negatively effect my health. So pretty much I'm riding shotgun till I die early. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> will find time (pun intended) to read. I have read the first two pages of the original OoO thread already.


At this rate, it will take you years.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Guilty.
> My wife gets incredibly carsick unless she drives. Adversely as a passenger with my wife driving, I get enough anxiety to negatively effect my health. So pretty much I'm riding shotgun till I die early.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My wife is so slow that I fall asleep. The children wants me to send them to school because they won't be late for the bell. Yeah, that's how slow she is.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao m has an Audi
> 
> Bro of OoO


Hehehehe, I swear I'm a good driver.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Leather tools came in. Waiting on some material I ordered. Then it’s time to attempt making a strap. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am afraid that you have to earn the moniker. Sorry.


Hence the "" and "JK"=just kidding


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My wife is so slow that I fall asleep. The children wants me to send them to school because they won't be late for the bell. Yeah, that's how slow she is.


That would give me even more anxiety. I hate being late for anything. My wife is always speeding but that's because she refuses to leave a few minutes early. Always racing the clock. Makes me insane also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> PF posted a Breitling and ithardin was going to troll the Public Forum


I've got the meme ready to go!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

80s Music night ...what’s your choice ?

Hall and Oates man memories ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> 80s Music night ...what's your choice ?
> 
> Hall and Oates man memories ...


there was music in the 80s?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> there was music in the 80s?


To some of us yes 
Big fan of earlier music but some cool stuff in the 80s 
Been listening to JJ Cale and Clapton and Journey all day so clearly not just an 80s boy


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Display Caseback
Rubber Strap
Special Limited Edition Hands
...Thought of this while looking in @Gunnar_917's Rolex underwear thread over in the public forum but needed somewhere safe to post it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> 80s Music night ...what's your choice ?
> 
> Hall and Oates man memories ...


Hall and Oates are great, but I was more into the alternative music of the 80s. U2, REM, The Smiths, New Order, The Cure, Violent Femmes, Depeche Mode, and so many more.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Hall and Oates are great, but I was more into the alternative music of the 80s. U2, REM, The Smiths, New Order, The Cure, Violent Femmes, Depeche Mode, and so many more.


Guess I should ask again...there was music in the 80s?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Hall and Oates are great, but I was more into the alternative music of the 80s. U2, REM, The Smiths, New Order, The Cure, Violent Femmes, Depeche Mode, and so many more.


Same here liked some REM of course U2 and Depeche Mode. The Cure was always a tad odd to me but yeah so many more ....
And of course let's not forget Yani no just no


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Guess I should ask again...there was music in the 80s?


Alright BT hit us w some tracks what you like ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Alright BT hit us w some tracks what you like ?


now or then?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> now or then?


Either way


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Same here liked some REM of course U2 and Depeche Mode. The Cure was always a tad odd to me but yeah so many more ....
> And of course let's not forget Yani no just no


Yani LOL! Maybe Yaz...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to _Daument_ Gunnar's Rolex undies thread!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to _Daument_ Gunnar's Rolex undies thread!


There is always commando but may not be appreciated


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Either way


well in the 80s I was too busy to worry about entertainment.... so I just pulled up music I have on my phone these days..

probably not ready for this but artists include

Iris Dement and John Prine, Blues Saraceno, AATW, The Quebec Sisters, Slim Whitman, Michael Buble, Mumford and Sons, Jos Slovick, Gene Autry and some other cowboy music like Riders in the Sky, couple of soundtracks and The Hot Club of Cowtown

Can't say Bo liked any of them much and Mrs BT won't allow them to be played if she is around


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to _Daument_ Gunnar's Rolex undies thread!





ithardin said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to _Daument_ Gunnar's Rolex undies thread!


Maybe


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

or i do have a picture of my hernia operation w/o underwear?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe
> View attachment 15411794


New thread idea: what's "worse"? A Rolex or a Gucci hat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> well in the 80s I was too busy to worry about entertainment.... so I just pulled up music I have on my phone these days..
> 
> probably not ready for this but artists include
> 
> ...


Ok some I have never heard of but do like Mumford and Sons . I can handle Buble the others well I need to listen to because I might know them but can't recognize the names.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Ok some I have never heard of but do like Mumford and Sons . I can handle Buble the others well I need to listen to because I might know them but can't recognize the names.


some say my taste is eclectic? Iris Dement's album of hymns is to die for.... Leaning is to be sung at my funeral by a church member who sounds just like her. Get it? to die for / funeral lol


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Gotta come to Nola and jump in some Second Lines. I'm sure you remember the recording my boy worked on with the Soul Rebels last year. Lots of jamming brass bands all the time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


One of the top guys here regularly plays (pre-CV19) in a bar band that does mostly dixie stuff. That and second-line street bands are genres I'd really like to get into.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No honour in that. No different to Ben Johnson taking performance enhancing drugs to win the 100m gold at the Olympics and celebrating his win. Pfft.


PEDs and trash talking are two whole different realms of competitive advantages, IMO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No honour in that. No different to Ben Johnson taking performance enhancing drugs to win the 100m gold at the Olympics and celebrating his win. Pfft.


Ben Johnson


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Alright BT hit us w some tracks what you like ?


I'll take a wild guess... Perry Como, Papa loves Mambo


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Hence the "" and "JK"=just kidding


I thought that's your initial for Jason Kiwi or something. Can't be sure, too many Jason's on this OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I've got the meme ready to go!


Not trying to encourage or discourage you but do be careful if it's going to hurt people's feelings. Things generally acceptable in OoO or even Rolex/Tudor sub-forum is not acceptable in the other forums.

J-mod had warned the older members here previously and Brother Tooth found out the hard way by serving a temporary ban.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> 80s Music night ...what's your choice ?
> 
> Hall and Oates man memories ...


Yeah, not heard them in a long time


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Display Caseback
> Rubber Strap
> Special Limited Edition Hands
> ...Thought of this while looking in @Gunnar_917's Rolex underwear thread over in the public forum but needed somewhere safe to post it.


Hahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Hall and Oates are great, but I was more into the alternative music of the 80s. U2, REM, The Smiths, New Order, The Cure, Violent Femmes, Depeche Mode, and so many more.


U2, yes!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, not heard them in a long time


I have moved to Otis Redding


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not trying to encourage or discourage you but do be careful if it's going to hurt people's feelings. Things generally acceptable in OoO or even Rolex/Tudor sub-forum is not acceptable in the other forums.
> 
> J-mod had warned the older members here previously and Brother Tooth found out the hard way by serving a temporary ban.


Maybe we'll just keep it here amongst us as another OoO inside joke.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> PEDs and trash talking are two whole different realms of competitive advantages, IMO.


I would rather they do the talking on the race track with some real skills. Some people have a bigger bark than the bite. I remember that Conor MacGregor guy thrash talked Floyd Mayweather but it was Mayweather that thrashed him in the ring....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Maybe we'll just keep it here amongst us as another OoO inside joke.


Umm... I see you have gained WIS-dom


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I would rather they do the talking on the race track with some real skills. Some people have a bigger bark than the bite. I remember that Conor MacGregor guy thrash talked Floyd Mayweather but it was Mayweather that thrashed him in the ring....


Yeah, that's the risk, and of course MacGregor couldn't back it up. Made his loss even funnier.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

So I'm sitting here and I typed "Rolex Swag" into Google and the images that pop up are ladies in tight T-shirts that have "No Rolex, No Sex" printed on them.

A millisecond later the Mrs says "What are you looking at!?" Lol.

This was the best pic i could come up with and avoid sleeping on the couch:


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My Tapatalk Pro is still not allowing me to reply in any way, although I am able to view. Anyone else using Tapatalk Pro having this same issue. I'm using my desktop but more used to replying, including pictures and gif"s on Tapatalk,


Singapore users haven't been able to use Tapatalk to access WUS since last week due to the web security feature here. Tapatalk support informed me that they are looking into it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

My wife spotted this when I was scrolling thru the "50 Greatest Watches" article. She said, "Oh, what's that? Looks nice." She leans very much towards clean designs, and watches like this and many IWCs catch her eye.

Showed her the price of the new reissue at TAG's website - $6450 - and she said, "What? That's ridiculous. It's not Rolex."


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How old are you @wolfhead


I am 45. Is forties the median age here?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

wolfhead said:


> Singapore users haven't been able to use Tapatalk to access WUS since last week due to the web security feature here. Tapatalk support informed me that they are looking into it.


@CMSgt Bo recommended that I delete my Tapatalk app and reinstall it since there might have been an update. So I did as he suggested, and I'm baaaack!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

wolfhead said:


> I am 45. Is forties the median age here?


Age 45 is the equivalent of a child's age when @Betterthere aka BT and I are posting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Age 45 is the equivalent of a child's age when @Betterthere aka BT and I are posting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


45x3+


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Was watching Mike Rowe TV show...he took off his shirt ..he is 58..I turned to Mrs BT and said god you ought to applaud whenever I walk in the room


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Finally got my photos to work. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> So I'm sitting here and I typed "Rolex Swag" into Google and the images that pop up are ladies in tight T-shirts that have "No Rolex, No Sex" printed on them.
> 
> A millisecond later the Mrs says "What are you looking at!?" Lol.
> 
> ...


Always have another browser (not tab) with news or something and switch it quickly when you hear foot steps


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> I am 45. Is forties the median age here?


Possibly. Our youngest is now verified to be 27 and our oldest 81.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My WUS account is OK but my Tapatalk Pro app still is not working at all in that I'm unable to even like someone else's post on that platform. Anyone else unable to use Tapatalk?


Basically if you see this on your browser, current version of Tapatalk won't work.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> @CMSgt Bo recommended that I delete my Tapatalk app and reinstall it since there might have been an update. So I did as he suggested, and I'm baaaack!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Always have another browser (not tab) with news or something and switch it quickly when you hear foot steps


Mac -> separate "Desktop" space -> four-finger-swipe to CSPAN


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Age 45 is the equivalent of a child's age when @Betterthere aka BT and I are posting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He meant he was 4 to 5 years old


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well done


Godfrey!

I think I found my favourite gif


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He meant he was 4 to 5 years old


And I am a five year old with the mental capacity of a three year old


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> One of the top guys here regularly plays (pre-CV19) in a bar band that does mostly dixie stuff. That and second-line street bands are genres I'd really like to get into.


I miss my Dixieland band. Our most recent gig was Mardi Gras this year, and it was sad because our leader died last summer, the drummer moved away, and the clarinet player (the best soloist) was too busy with other things. It was still fun with new subs, but it's weird not being the young guy anymore.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Possibly. Our youngest is now verified to be 27 and our oldest 81.


So 40+ is when a person got bored and starts spending $$$ money on idle devices that inform of his eventual demise? 😅


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> well in the 80s I was too busy to worry about entertainment.... so I just pulled up music I have on my phone these days..
> 
> probably not ready for this but artists include
> 
> ...


OK, that's an interesting way to sample it. This covers only a fraction of my listening spectrum, but here's what I have the most of on my phone:

James Booker, Dr. John, Otis Spann, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Aretha Franklin, Otis Redding, Billy Preston, Freddy King, Magic Sam, Son Seals, Elmore James, Linda Ronstadt, Rolling Stones, Ray Charles, The Meters, Sam and Dave, Samantha Fish, Stevie Wonder, Marvin Gaye.

A lot them are my workout tunes. It entirely leaves out my Country, Jazz, Latin, and more mainstream pop stuff.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> My wife spotted this when I was scrolling thru the "50 Greatest Watches" article. She said, "Oh, what's that? Looks nice." She leans very much towards clean designs, and watches like this and many IWCs catch her eye.
> 
> Showed her the price of the new reissue at TAG's website - $6450 - and she said, "What? That's ridiculous. It's not Rolex."
> 
> View attachment 15411826


One of my guys wears a Carrera, among other things. They look good to me in person.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Age 45 is the equivalent of a child's age when @Betterthere aka BT and I are posting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm between PF and BT. It all went so fast, but now 45 seems like quite a while back.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> OK, that's an interesting way to sample it. This covers only a fraction of my listening spectrum, but here's what I have the most of on my phone:
> 
> James Booker, Dr. John, Otis Spann, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Aretha Franklin, Otis Redding, Billy Preston, Freddy King, Magic Sam, Son Seals, Elmore James, Linda Ronstadt, Rolling Stones, Ray Charles, The Meters, Sam and Dave, Samantha Fish, Stevie Wonder, Marvin Gaye.
> 
> A lot them are my workout tunes. It entirely leaves out my Country, Jazz, Latin, and more mainstream pop stuff.


It does paint a good picture though

OK everybody ante up


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Mac -> separate "Desktop" space -> four-finger-swipe to CSPAN


I was on my phone and sitting right next to her. I basically stepped on a rake.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I was on my phone and sitting right next to her. I basically stepped on a rake.


Always store your tools point down 😢


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Even better, the 5 generations are well defined now


五代同堂！


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> One of my guys wears a Carrera, among other things. They look good to me in person.


Yeah, I completely dig this version. One of the tuba guys here (RDenney on WUS) has the other reissued version with blue minute numerals and I was impressed.

But such is the brand perception of Rolex...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a good option to have. At least you know the clock will not be affected by the car going over speed bumps and pot holes on the way to the school drop off.


And I thought tourbillon are notoriously sensitive to shocks.

The only time a vertically mounted tourbillon will have a certain advantage over a regular balance is when the car's constantly turning under excessive G's...or ROLLED OVER


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I completely dig this version. One of the tuba guys here (RDenney on WUS) has the other reissued version with blue minute numerals and I was impressed.
> 
> But such is the brand perception of Rolex...


I didn't know he was a tuba guy. I only played once with a real tuba. It was different for me because I'm so used to taking the rhythm from the bass after the first four and for me the tuba's fatter notes make that harder to be as precise. It almost made me follow the drums.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> So 40+ is when a person got bored and starts spending $$$ money on idle devices that inform of his eventual demise? 😅


...then spends more $$$ money to make sure the devices don't run too slow


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Work coming up so I will have to catch up later...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> 五代同堂！


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> You know what you need to do. The question is, do you have the strength to do it?


At the moment, my preference is BLNR > GS > AT WorldTimer for a GMT. The Omega is great but probably too flashy for my type of wear, the BLNR might fall into the same category as it's on a Jubilee, so it might end up being the GS. Unfortunately, I didn't try it on as I'd already taken up a lot of the watchmakers time on a busy Saturday. It might wear too small?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Your AD has stock?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Yep. What I like about my AD is that they actually show their stock. Although when I asked about the Bond AT he had to get it from the back as it had been ordered for someone else.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Hard to tell but it is here to stay ...
> The primer is white but then she wanted the inside to look like the outside so there was that ...


Women are always try to change what isn't changeable.

They like a guy for the exterior and then spend the next few decades trying to change the inside.

Oh, you're still talking about the fireplace 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Women are always try to change what isn't changeable.
> 
> They like a guy for the exterior and then spend the next few decades trying to change the inside.
> 
> ...


You get a standing ovation


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Guilty.
> My wife gets incredibly carsick unless she drives. Adversely as a passenger with my wife driving, I get enough anxiety to negatively effect my health. So pretty much I'm riding shotgun till I die early.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


^ this

To combat the anxiety I need to read or do something to distract me from her driving. She wears out break pads and tires like a pro: it's either full gas or full breaking with nothing in between.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> So 40+ is when a person got bored and starts spending $$$ money on idle devices that inform of his eventual demise?


Not everyone. Around the time I turned 40 my wife decided we needed 3 more kids 

Had I'd been smart I would have requested a new watch for each new addition. But then I'd probably be divorced and paying child support. Guess it was a lose, lose either way.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @Gunnar_917 your Rolex undies thread is hilarious. It's good to have light hearted threads like that and everyone participates with a funny post. Sure beats a lot of those troll threads we've seen lately.


I couldn't find the thread. Would someone please post the link. Thanks.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Who can guess the show/actress? (Yes, I know it's blurry...)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Who can guess the show/actress? (Yes, I know it's blurry...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

Another hint ...

_and_ I learned that the date "clicks" right at 12:03am










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I couldn't find the thread. Would someone please post the link. Thanks.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Hope this works









OMG, I Got the Call! Rolex...Incoming!!!!


So excited when I saw this at the AD, in stock and at MSRP Can't wait to start my journey with this new guy: Brother of OoO




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hope this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to read some fun banter for a change!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I've heard of Rolex Kool-aid but when did the start marketing pills 










* Drugs are not only a problem in the suburbs.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Who can guess the show/actress? (Yes, I know it's blurry...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIFY










No, I have no idea what show you're watching... maybe Bro Dog can shime in


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> FIFY
> 
> View attachment 15411988
> 
> ...


Oh, yikes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Saw this in the Chanel boutique recently, the "resident watch guy" (whom I thought was not exactly knowledgeable, but at least better than the bag sales girls) was going on about Chanel watch is not a fashion watch, and that it has serious horology pedigree.
The movement won several GPHG awards over the years and is one of the first to feature full ceramic case + bracelets...
I don't know anything about GPHG, or why J12 movement won the awards. To me, the decoration looks bland, but that's the limited extend of my knowledge anyway.

My question to the bros here is, should this watch be one of the consideration if I wanted to buy a watch for my wife? Or should I stick with a more traditional brand?
Would you buy for your wife/girlfriend/daughter/grand-daughter/mistress?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Saw this in the Chanel boutique recently, the "resident watch guy" (whom I thought was not exactly knowledgeable, but at least better than the bag sales girls) was going on about Chanel watch is not a fashion watch, and that it has serious horology pedigree.
> The movement won several GPHG awards over the years and is one of the first to feature full ceramic case + bracelets...
> I don't know anything about GPHG, or why J12 movement won the awards. To me, the decoration looks bland, but that's the limited extend of my knowledge anyway.
> 
> ...


Not an award winner for nothing. Introducing: The New And Improved Chanel J12 (Live Pics & Pricing) - HODINKEE


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Saw this in the Chanel boutique recently, the "resident watch guy" (whom I thought was not exactly knowledgeable, but at least better than the bag sales girls) was going on about Chanel watch is not a fashion watch, and that it has serious horology pedigree.
> The movement won several GPHG awards over the years and is one of the first to feature full ceramic case + bracelets...
> I don't know anything about GPHG, or why J12 movement won the awards. To me, the decoration looks bland, but that's the limited extend of my knowledge anyway.
> 
> ...


I honestly think that's a pretty ugly watch...

If you're looking for white ceramic with a nice display case back, I don't think you can beat the Omega PO

This is actually my mom's daily watch, which she wears over her Rolex Air King and TT lady date just

Not sure the price of the Chanel, but I believe these Ladies Omegas garner a pretty good discount on the secondary market, with original box and papers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Interesting history of Panerai in the first few minutes of this video


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> Saw this in the Chanel boutique recently, the "resident watch guy" (whom I thought was not exactly knowledgeable, but at least better than the bag sales girls) was going on about Chanel watch is not a fashion watch, and that it has serious horology pedigree.
> The movement won several GPHG awards over the years and is one of the first to feature full ceramic case + bracelets...
> I don't know anything about GPHG, or why J12 movement won the awards. To me, the decoration looks bland, but that's the limited extend of my knowledge anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ok some I have never heard of but do like Mumford and Sons . I can handle Buble the others well I need to listen to because I might know them but can't recognize the names.


Buble just annoys the shyt out of me. Personally if you're gonna perform classic songs of the past, you better add something and make it better. Otherwise leave it alone. I think Harry Connick Jr. is better at this style and adds something to the performance. I love the old Sinatra Martin Rat Pack stuff but those guys were so bad arse at what they did. But that goes for many remakes even to this day. Like Shinedown recording Simple Man. GTFO!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> At the moment, my preference is BLNR > GS > AT WorldTimer for a GMT. The Omega is great but probably too flashy for my type of wear, the BLNR might fall into the same category as it's on a Jubilee, so it might end up being the GS. Unfortunately, I didn't try it on as I'd already taken up a lot of the watchmakers time on a busy Saturday. It might wear too small?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Buying substitutes - replacements for what you really like, misses the point. You'll never be satisfied ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Hall and Oates are great, but I was more into the alternative music of the 80s. U2, REM, The Smiths, New Order, The Cure, Violent Femmes, Depeche Mode, and so many more.


I'm a fan of all those. I went a little farther into punk and metal at that time but those are in the playlist also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> I am 45. Is forties the median age here?


Seems about the right age to start considering a better class of watch. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> Saw this in the Chanel boutique recently, the "resident watch guy" (whom I thought was not exactly knowledgeable, but at least better than the bag sales girls) was going on about Chanel watch is not a fashion watch, and that it has serious horology pedigree.
> The movement won several GPHG awards over the years and is one of the first to feature full ceramic case + bracelets...
> I don't know anything about GPHG, or why J12 movement won the awards. To me, the decoration looks bland, but that's the limited extend of my knowledge anyway.
> 
> ...


got my wife the black with diamond hour markers a few years back.

at that time what they were touting is the use of an AP movement.

chanel owns a portion of FPJ right?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> got my wife the black with diamond hour markers a few years back.
> 
> at that time what they were touting is the use of an AP movement.
> 
> chanel owns a portion of FPJ right?


Yes, 20% in both FPJ and the movement manufacturer Kenissi, allowing them to stake claims that they are serious watch company.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Yesterday evening was tough, a lot of whiskey and beer were poured. Fortunately, my internal ABS turned on and my wife and my cousin, after two empty bottles, said stop. I did bring a third bottle, we both looked at it with blurry eyes and gibbering - enough!

My wife did not want to sleep with me - because the drunkard always stinks and farts at night !!! She slept in the living room.

Do yours act like that too?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> Saw this in the Chanel boutique recently, the "resident watch guy" (whom I thought was not exactly knowledgeable, but at least better than the bag sales girls) was going on about Chanel watch is not a fashion watch, and that it has serious horology pedigree.
> The movement won several GPHG awards over the years and is one of the first to feature full ceramic case + bracelets...
> I don't know anything about GPHG, or why J12 movement won the awards. To me, the decoration looks bland, but that's the limited extend of my knowledge anyway.
> 
> ...


Pedigree? In perfume? 

It wouldn't matter if I bought my ladies that watch it not, as they will choose not to wear it. My daughter is more interested in Grand Seiko and Tiffany, for the Mrs it's Cartier only.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

As part of my penance, I will prepare Sunday lunch today.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> As part of my penance, I will prepare Sunday lunch today.


Only lunch?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> Yes, 20% in both FPJ and the movement manufacturer Kenissi, allowing them to stake claims that they are serious watch company.


Yeah, Kenissi is an anonymous company with a capital of 100,000 CHF with 1000 nominal shares of 100 CHF. It was registered in 2016, and its registered activities are:

"study, research and development in the field of watchmaking and microtechnology; manufacture, purchase, sale, promotion and trade of watchmaking, jewelry, jewelry, luxury items and all products relating to the watchmaking industry and its related activities"

Kenissi manufactures movements for Tudor, Chanel, Breitling, and soon Norquain, basically the same movement with slightly different decoration, just like with ETA. So, no, none of these can call his movements in-house.

Now, through the magic of marketing and media, Chanel, by buying 200 shares in this Kenissi company (Rolex is not a major shareholder, I don't even think they even are shareholders at all) whose major shareholder is a watch parts supplier, claims the title of watch manufacturer; they don't even manufacture the cases. Oh, and the FPJ "venture" is supposed to elevate them into Haute Horlgerie. I am done 🤠


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Only lunch?


In the morning I cleaned everything up, the dishes went to the dishwasher, I fed the dog. I guess that's enough?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> In the morning I cleaned everything up, the dishes went to the dishwasher, I fed the dog. I guess that's enough?


You good man. 

I remember you once posted a picture of Mrs Mario looking very vexed at you taking her picture. So I bet she will be whooping your arse if you were to slack off.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You good man.
> 
> I remember you once posted a picture of Mrs Mario looking very vexed at you taking her picture. So I bet she will be whooping your arse if you were to slack off.


Mrs. Mario is a beautiful, good, but also very firm and fundamental woman. Our children do not dare to joke with her as they do with me. Of course, this has its advantages and disadvantages. But we've been together for 31 years, a long time ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yeah, Kenissi is an anonymous company with a capital of 100,000 CHF with 1000 nominal shares of 100 CHF. It was registered in 2016, and its registered activities are:
> 
> "study, research and development in the field of watchmaking and microtechnology; manufacture, purchase, sale, promotion and trade of watchmaking, jewelry, jewelry, luxury items and all products relating to the watchmaking industry and its related activities"
> 
> ...


Something is peculiar though - Tudor introduced the North Flag, with it's first MT-series movement MT5621, in 2015.

Who made the movements then? Before Kenissi was even registered?

In my mind I always thought Tudor established Kenissi for manufacturing their own movements, went on and looked for investors to recoup some of the investments and share capacity/cost.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So instead of both storms converging on top of us, they will be one day behind the other from different directions. Instead of one full day of whooping, now it’s about a 48hr whooping. Interested to see what master plan work has for us on manning for the storm. Guessing I’ll probably be locked in here for a couple days. Gotta lock down all the projectiles at home and secure the shutters this afternoon. Gonna be an exciting few days. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Something is peculiar though - Tudor introduced the North Flag, with it's first MT-series movement MT5621, in 2015.
> 
> Who made the movements then? Before Kenissi was even registered?
> 
> In my mind I always thought Tudor established Kenissi for manufacturing their own movements, went on and looked for investors to recoup some of the investments and share capacity/cost.


I read that the mysterious major shareholder and founder, whose name is not disclosed, used to supply crystals and parts to a large quantity of manufacturers (could he be Chinese? that would explain the anonymity), so Tudor must be, like Chanel, just a shareholder.

MT5621 could have been the prova run introduced in 2015, manufactured in a different facility, then, when Kenissi was founded, they took over the production. If you want me to dig deeper, I can do it Bro Dick, but blood will be shed, and you'll have to share the responsability for outing Tudor; agreed?

Sign here *___* And here *____* And here *____*


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> So instead of both storms converging on top of us, they will be one day behind the other from different directions. Instead of one full day of whooping, now it's about a 48hr whooping. Interested to see what master plan work has for us on manning for the storm. Guessing I'll probably be locked in here for a couple days. Gotta lock down all the projectiles at home and secure the shutters this afternoon. Gonna be an exciting few days.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Most importantly, secure the PAM!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I read that the mysterious major shareholder and founder, whose name is not disclosed, used to supply crystals and parts to a large quantity of manufacturers (could he be Chinese? that would explain the anonymity), so Tudor must be, like Chanel, just a shareholder.
> 
> MT5621 could have been the prova run introduced in 2015, manufactured in a different facility, then, when Kenissi was founded, they took over the production. If you want me to dig deeper, I can do it Bro Dick, but bloud will be shed, and you'll have to share the responsability for outing Tudor; agreed?
> 
> Sign here * And here And here _*


Consider it signed and 110% cool with that.









Crystal and parts supplier...
Could this be Rolex's supplier of sapphire crystal and hands?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Most importantly, secure the PAM!


and wear the Seiko


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Guess I should ask again...there was music in the 80s?


HEY!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> I am 45. Is forties the median age here?


On paper maybe


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Consider it signed and 110% cool with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Same here liked some REM of course U2 and Depeche Mode. The Cure was always a tad odd to me but yeah so many more ....
> And of course let's not forget Yani no just no


Ditto on U2, REM and DM. I loved me some New Order too.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> OK, that's an interesting way to sample it. This covers only a fraction of my listening spectrum, but here's what I have the most of on my phone:
> 
> James Booker, Dr. John, Otis Spann, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Aretha Franklin, Otis Redding, Billy Preston, Freddy King, Magic Sam, Son Seals, Elmore James, Linda Ronstadt, Rolling Stones, Ray Charles, The Meters, Sam and Dave, Samantha Fish, Stevie Wonder, Marvin Gaye.
> 
> A lot them are my workout tunes. It entirely leaves out my Country, Jazz, Latin, and more mainstream pop stuff.


Very good to have a broad spectrum of styles to listen to. When at the house chilling I don't want to listen to modern crap it just isn't relaxing to me so I pop some of the stuff you mentioned. Was full on JJ Cale Clapton Steve Ray BB King yesterday ...today who knows


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Bro let's rock this joint!

We can start a thread "Forget Tudor... it's now part Swiss part Chinese!" after, and finally put the "my Tudor is just as good as Rolex" bit to rest.

And I believe we've mentioned this before and again - the missing "Swiss Made" engraving on the current Tudor bracelet clasps is fishy to say the least.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Was watching Mike Rowe TV show...he took off his shirt ..he is 58..I turned to Mrs BT and said god you ought to applaud whenever I walk in the room


And what did Mrs. BT say?

Or was it just an eye roll?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I’ve been into California reggae for quite a few years now. Just great groove heavy base line good time music. Lots of blues and jazz influence. Sublime and 311 kinda headed up this style and there’s a lot of great “white boy reggae” out there now. But I like a whole lot of different styles of music I listen to. Just not much country. Couple artists and some really old honky tonk stuff I enjoy though. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Bro let's rock this joint!
> 
> We can start a thread "Forget Tudor... it's now part Swiss part Chinese!" after, and finally put the "my Tudor is just as good as Rolex" bit to rest.
> 
> And I believe we've mentioned this before and again - the missing "Swiss Made" engraving on the current Tudor bracelet clasps is fishy to say the least.


Ok, let's split the work load; I take care of Kinessi and the MT movements, you give me as much informations about anything significant about Tudor for the last twenty year, such as the missing "Swiss Made" on the bracelet, or any significant changes. Also, can you find who supplies the crystals and hands to Rolex? you're theory should be explored


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> So instead of both storms converging on top of us, they will be one day behind the other from different directions. Instead of one full day of whooping, now it's about a 48hr whooping. Interested to see what master plan work has for us on manning for the storm. Guessing I'll probably be locked in here for a couple days. Gotta lock down all the projectiles at home and secure the shutters this afternoon. Gonna be an exciting few days.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Batten the hatches and watch your topknot, brother!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> It does paint a good picture though
> 
> OK everybody ante up


Besides what I said before, Allman Brothers, Stones, every version of Clapton, Stevie Ray, Linda, Adele and others I can't think of now.

And yeah, the Allman Brothers!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

After much scientific study I have determined:

OoO: wake up and have 12-20 pages of posts to read.

Son of OoO: wake up and have 3-4 pages of posts to read.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> ^ this
> 
> To combat the anxiety I need to read or do something to distract me from her driving. She wears out break pads and tires like a pro: it's either full gas or full breaking with nothing in between.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Who can guess the show/actress? (Yes, I know it's blurry...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blake Lively?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Another hint ...
> 
> ...


That looks like Wynona Ryder...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> FIFY
> 
> View attachment 15411988
> 
> ...


Anyone else hear concrete cracking?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, let's split the work load; I take care of Kinessi and the MT movements, you give me as much informations about anything significant about Tudor for the last twenty year, such as the missing "Swiss Made" on the bracelet, or any significant changes. Also, can you find who supplies the crystals and hands to Rolex? you're theory should be explored


I'll do what I can


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This is probably the Chanel watch I would own...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> My question to the bros here is, should this watch be one of the consideration if I wanted to buy a watch for my wife? Or should I stick with a more traditional brand?
> 
> Would you buy for your wife/girlfriend/daughter/grand-daughter/mistress?


You know your wife better than anyone here but away from that, I'd stick with something traditional like a Rolex DJ. Don't think you can go wrong there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Consider it signed and 110% cool with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dogbert says; "Do not ask the question that you don't want the answer to."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> This is probably the Chanel watch I would own...
> View attachment 15412259
> 
> 
> View attachment 15412261


Buy what you fancy and wear what you like


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Forgot the Eagles and Jackson Browne.

Yeah, I'm frozen in time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> Saw this in the Chanel boutique recently, the "resident watch guy" (whom I thought was not exactly knowledgeable, but at least better than the bag sales girls) was going on about Chanel watch is not a fashion watch, and that it has serious horology pedigree.
> The movement won several GPHG awards over the years and is one of the first to feature full ceramic case + bracelets...
> I don't know anything about GPHG, or why J12 movement won the awards. To me, the decoration looks bland, but that's the limited extend of my knowledge anyway.
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I've been into California reggae for quite a few years now. Just great groove heavy base line good time music. Lots of blues and jazz influence. Sublime and 311 kinda headed up this style and there's a lot of great "white boy reggae" out there now. But I like a whole lot of different styles of music I listen to. Just not much country. Couple artists and some really old honky tonk stuff I enjoy though.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I like George Strait the newer modern country crap is a NO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Besides what I said before, Allman Brothers, Stones, every version of Clapton, Stevie Ray, Linda, Adele and others I can't think of now.
> 
> And yeah, the Allman Brothers!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You know your wife better than anyone here but away from that, I'd stick with something traditional like a Rolex DJ. Don't think you can go wrong there.


+1 all those fashion or jewelry related luxury watches are fashion dependent, when the fashion changes, they end up in a drawer, regardless of their price; this applies to Cartier, Bulgary, Hermes, etc... take the Bulgari Serpenti for instance, women would kill for a 30K+ full gold model, but wouldn't dare being seen wearing it when the next model will be out.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


GIF waaay too cool! Talk about perfect...

You gotta get a Big Like!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yeah, Kenissi is an anonymous company with a capital of 100,000 CHF with 1000 nominal shares of 100 CHF. It was registered in 2016, and its registered activities are:
> 
> "study, research and development in the field of watchmaking and microtechnology; manufacture, purchase, sale, promotion and trade of watchmaking, jewelry, jewelry, luxury items and all products relating to the watchmaking industry and its related activities"
> 
> ...


It does, however, elevate them to Haute Hodinkerie.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> So instead of both storms converging on top of us, they will be one day behind the other from different directions. Instead of one full day of whooping, now it's about a 48hr whooping. Interested to see what master plan work has for us on manning for the storm. Guessing I'll probably be locked in here for a couple days. Gotta lock down all the projectiles at home and secure the shutters this afternoon. Gonna be an exciting few days.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I hope there's minimal impact. The rainfall totals predicted on the news last night were not too terrible for two storms, I think it was 8" in the worst places. That's still more than enough.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> I'll do what I can


I opened Pandora's shyt box didn't I!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Another hint ...
> 
> ...


Without reading ahead first one could be Blake Lively and second one Leighton Meester?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd want to try some of these out. There's one PD shop in the area that I know of. The last time I was nearby, I was being a movement snob and didn't want to bother with them.
> 
> Someone said that they'd need a large wrist, though. Looks like the strap doesn't really pivot where it meets the "lugs", so am I guessing correctly that it would leave a lot of daylight above the wrist?


Exactly.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I've been into California reggae for quite a few years now. Just great groove heavy base line good time music. Lots of blues and jazz influence. Sublime and 311 kinda headed up this style and there's a lot of great "white boy reggae" out there now. But I like a whole lot of different styles of music I listen to. Just not much country. Couple artists and some really old honky tonk stuff I enjoy though.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have a good reggae collection on vinyl and CD. It was fun to dust off the albums when my new turntable came early this year.

In the country realm, I really go for classics. My biggest favorites start in the 40s and cut off about 1970, but I enjoy some modern stuff, too.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Besides what I said before, Allman Brothers, Stones, every version of Clapton, Stevie Ray, Linda, Adele and others I can't think of now.
> 
> And yeah, the Allman Brothers!


I have some of the real Allman Brothers on my phone and in vinyl, from when Duane was still alive. I wonder how he would have developed if he hadn't died so young.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I have some of the real Allman Brothers on my phone and in vinyl, from when Duane was still alive. I wonder how he would have developed if he hadn't died so young.


He would have become Derek Trucks!

Just half joking... ?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Forgot the Eagles and Jackson Browne.
> 
> Yeah, I'm frozen in time...


Where do you stand on Joe Walsh? It seems like a lot of Eagles fans think he wrecked the group, but I'm definitely not among them.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> He would have become Derek Trucks!
> 
> Just half joking... 😇


Derek Trucks turned out better than I thought he would. I wonder if Duane could have become something like Stevie Ray, but I don't know if pushed himself as hard. I think Stevie Ray must have practiced obsessively.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a fan of all those. I went a little farther into punk and metal at that time but those are in the playlist also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I never could really get into metal, but the 80s was huge for it. You'd have to be living under a rock not to be aware of Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Black Sabbath. I did like Guns n Roses but not sure if that counts. And my first concert ever was Bon Jovi in 1985 or 86. More Hair Band Rock than metal.

I never got too deep into the punk world either but always liked Social Distortion and The Ramones. Did The Sex Pistols cross into the 80s? I liked Public Image Ltd (Lydon's band after SP) and even saw them live. Friends of mine were into the Dead Kennedys, The Descendants, Black Flag, Misfits, Bad Brains, but I never got into those.

And where do the Pixies or The Replacements fall? Not sure they fit in one genre.

There really was some great music in the 80s outside of the top 40, one hit wonders world.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Good guitarist and seemed to fit in fine. Had his problems with drugs and alcohol, so maybe that's what they're referring to. He got cleaned up and thanked the other
Eagles from killing himself.

That said, there's been lots of reports about tons of drama in the group if your name wasn't Frey or Henley.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, let's split the work load; I take care of Kinessi and the MT movements, you give me as much informations about anything significant about Tudor for the last twenty year, such as the missing "Swiss Made" on the bracelet, or any significant changes. Also, can you find who supplies the crystals and hands to Rolex? you're theory should be explored


Bro PF, according to this Revolution article, Rolex IS involved. The new building is built by the Rolex group.









Kenissi: Who is Chanel's New Manufacture? - Revolution Hong Kong


Chanel announced on January 8, 2019 its new stake in Kenissi. Here's all you need to know about the new Swiss manufacturer of automatic movements.




www.revolution.watch





"What do we know about this new manufacture? Not a lot at this point. The Swiss newspaper Le Temps reports that Kenissi is the industrial arm of Tudor. Kenissi is currently based in Geneva, but will soon move to a new building in Le Locle in 2021. The new building is being built by the Rolex Group and will be divided into two parts, one for Tudor and one for Kenissi. This move by Chanel and Rolex is a critical one and brings two of the biggest independent and most important actors in luxury closer than ever before.

Not much is publicly known of Kenissi's founder at the moment, only that the owner is an industrial supplier of sapphire glass to some of the biggest watchmaking groups. Le Temps also names Jean-Paul Girardin as the incoming person in charge for the new Le Locle factory although this hasn't been confirmed elsewhere."

Could the sapphire supplier be Home

They were established in 1881 and now under the Group IMI? Groupe IMI which specialize in watchmaking technology and components?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Blake Lively?


NRA - my guess too


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I never could really get into metal, but the 80s was huge for it. You'd have to be living under a rock not to be aware of Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Black Sabbath. I did like Guns n Roses but not sure if that counts. And my first concert ever was Bon Jovi in 1985 or 86. More Hair Band Rock than metal.
> 
> I never got too deep into the punk world either but always liked Social Distortion and The Ramones. Did The Sex Pistols cross into the 80s? I liked Public Image Ltd (Lydon's band after SP) and even saw them live. Friends of mine were into the Dead Kennedys, The Descendants, Black Flag, Misfits, Bad Brains, but I never got into those.
> 
> ...


Everything kinda fit into the punk scene. Once the Seattle wave hit early 90's, everything else was abandoned. Seattle for a while just ruled everything.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I like George Strait the newer modern country crap is a NO


How about "Alt-country" like Uncle Tupelo (spin offs Wilco and Son Volt), Old 97s, Jayhawks? Great stuff.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Without reading ahead first one could be Blake Lively and second one Leighton Meester?


Godfrey

Don't want to admit that I know the show they were in together though I swear I never watched it. Initials GG?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Toothbras said:


> I love it! Timekeeping sucks but that's to be expected from a seiko at this.... i mean any... price point


Yeah, no one buys a Seiko for accuracy, at least not out of the box. ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lol


LMAO!!! Pretty much sums it up! 😉


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Never had much respect for Rosberg as he was always beaten by Hamilton in junior categories. He is now a track side commentator and tells everyone that the way to beat Hamilton is to play mind games with him as Hamilton is sentimental and mentally weak. So what Rosberg was saying is that he needs to resort to mind games (rather cheating) to win. Yeah, right,


Agree 100%. I've always felt that Rosberg retired in part due to not wanting to compete with Hamilton any further. He won his championship and he's like "I'm out!" One and done.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Blake Lively?


Yes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That looks like Wynona Ryder...


Leighton Meester haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Without reading ahead first one could be Blake Lively and second one Leighton Meester?


Winner winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

wolfhead said:


> Saw this in the Chanel boutique recently, the "resident watch guy" (whom I thought was not exactly knowledgeable, but at least better than the bag sales girls) was going on about Chanel watch is not a fashion watch, and that it has serious horology pedigree.
> The movement won several GPHG awards over the years and is one of the first to feature full ceramic case + bracelets...
> I don't know anything about GPHG, or why J12 movement won the awards. To me, the decoration looks bland, but that's the limited extend of my knowledge anyway.
> 
> ...


IMO it's probably best to stick with the traditional brands but it depends on the person and what she likes. You know her best and maybe she loves Chanel and this style.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Who can guess the show/actress? (Yes, I know it's blurry...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blake Lively?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

We attempted a hike yesterday and after about 1/2 mile in, we gave up - it was just too freaking hot here. The car read 99 F, felt like 120. Even Apollo wanted to go back, he kept looking back at the parking lot. ?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> Where do you stand on Joe Walsh? It seems like a lot of Eagles fans think he wrecked the group, but I'm definitely not among them.


He's just an ordinary, average guy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Display Caseback
> Rubber Strap
> Special Limited Edition Hands
> ...Thought of this while looking in @Gunnar_917's Rolex underwear thread over in the public forum but needed somewhere safe to post it.


I could look at that all day through the display back.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> Agree 100%. I've always felt that Rosberg retired in part due to not wanting to compete with Hamilton any further. He won his championship and he's like "I'm out!" One and done.
> [/QU


The Hills & the Rosberg's are the only father/son F1 champs, right?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> +1 all those fashion or jewelry related luxury watches are fashion dependent, when the fashion changes, they end up in a drawer, regardless of their price; this applies to Cartier, Bulgary, Hermes, etc... take the Bulgari Serpenti for instance, women would kill for a 30K+ full gold model, but wouldn't dare being seen wearing it when the next model will be out.


I still say the new Bulgari Octo is awesome. There's a couple versions and they are super cool. Don't try them on or it might change your mind. Would have never considered Bulgari but the octo is something special.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Exactly.


Reminds me, then, of a video I saw about Braun watches and how their lug-to-strap transition isn't flexible at all. They behave like they've got a stupid 60mm lug-to-lug or something like that.

(goddamn it's hard to find good videos of these watches)

Finally found a wrist shot - kinda - in this video at 5:44:





Check out that half-inch gap on the 12:00 side:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Saw this in the Chanel boutique recently, the "resident watch guy" (whom I thought was not exactly knowledgeable, but at least better than the bag sales girls) was going on about Chanel watch is not a fashion watch, and that it has serious horology pedigree.
> The movement won several GPHG awards over the years and is one of the first to feature full ceramic case + bracelets...
> I don't know anything about GPHG, or why J12 movement won the awards. To me, the decoration looks bland, but that's the limited extend of my knowledge anyway.
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> The Hills & the Rosberg's are the only father/son F1 champs, right?


I think so? Not 100% sure.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And what did Mrs. BT say?
> 
> Or was it just an eye roll?


She politely said I do just silently.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> +1 all those fashion or jewelry related luxury watches are fashion dependent, when the fashion changes, they end up in a drawer, regardless of their price; this applies to Cartier, Bulgary, Hermes, etc... take the Bulgari Serpenti for instance, women would kill for a 30K+ full gold model, but wouldn't dare being seen wearing it when the next model will be out.


This would explain the remarks I've seen about how the people who buy $50k-and-up watches actually buy more of them, more frequently, than the rest of us in the $5k-15k range. When it's easy to drop that much cash because all your investments are taken care of, it's just as easy to stay on top of fashion trends and show off your status - both financial and "culturally connected" - with items that literally nobody else has.

We could get a far cheaper white ceramic watch at a fraction of the price of that Chanel, and it would serve the exact same role. It, like the Chanel, would also gather dust in a drawer or end up at the Goodwill when she changes her mind about it later.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> This is probably the Chanel watch I would own...
> View attachment 15412259
> 
> 
> View attachment 15412261


Wonder what it smells like?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I like George Strait the newer modern country crap is a NO


I liked him but for whatever reason bugged me he never wrote his own songs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder what it smells like?


Smells like a maxed-out credit card


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I liked him but for whatever reason bugged me he never wrote his own songs.


Agree, with few exceptions like Elvis, I really prefer artists who write their own songs. A classic or traditional cover here and there is fine, but most should be original.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I liked him but for whatever reason bugged me he never wrote his own songs.


Great voice, though. He would have done better if popular trends hadn't turned in another direction.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Went to one of his concerts ...had to take an oxygen tank with me and he was an inch tall...luckily a drunk guy close to us knew all the words to his songs and sang them all...mrs BT wouldn't let me compliment him on his abilities ...never went to a large concert again


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> How about "Alt-country" like Uncle Tupelo (spin offs Wilco and Son Volt), Old 97s, Jayhawks? Great stuff.


Godfrey
My own post got me pulling up some alt-country classics. If you haven't dipped into this genre, it's worth a try.

One of the best songs by Jay Farrar of Son Volt (former co-front man of Uncle Tupelo):


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Great voice, though. He would have done better if *popular trends hadn't turned in another direction*.


you mean the fact there's no country music anymore? the McGraw, Faith, Taylor stuff?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I could look at that all day through the display back.


A thought comes to mind. You know, Georges Kern of Breitling is trying to be the most artsy, progressive watch company these days. Maybe this type of watch art, staged live, could be incorporated into his pop-up boutiques? Oops! I'm afraid that's out of the question considering he began his tenure with a crusade against featuring womens' sexiness in ads.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Smells like a maxed-out credit card


More like a 2nd mortgage for me


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you mean the fact there's no country music anymore? the McGraw, Faith, Taylor stuff?


I'm a Billy Currington fan. Great song writing and voice. One of the very few younger country artists I enjoy listening to. Smooth guy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Speaking of just opened nag


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Bro PF, according to this Revolution article, Rolex IS involved. The new building is built by the Rolex group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, the founder of the company is Philippe Jacques Dalloz, those are the Swiss companies he is currently involved in










Edit: Rolex didn't build the building, they own the land


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> How about "Alt-country" like Uncle Tupelo (spin offs Wilco and Son Volt), Old 97s, Jayhawks? Great stuff.


I knew of Wilco but need to check the others out


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Everything kinda fit into the punk scene. Once the Seattle wave hit early 90's, everything else was abandoned. Seattle for a while just ruled everything.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Right now they can't even rule themselves

Too soon?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Where do you stand on Joe Walsh? It seems like a lot of Eagles fans think he wrecked the group, but I'm definitely not among them.


Heard them last autumn in Stockholm. Great concert and what a contrast to Dylan's concert 6 months earlier.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I still say the new Bulgari Octo is awesome. There's a couple versions and they are super cool. Don't try them on or it might change your mind. Would have never considered Bulgari but the octo is something special.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I admit that the Octo has a very nice design, but I would never buy a watch from a jewelry brand


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I knew of Wilco but need to check the others out


Jeff Tweedy is the lead singer/songwriter of Wilco. He and Jay Farrar (Son Volt) were co-frontmen/songwriters for Uncle Tupelo. The UT albums were basically 50/50 between the two of them and they had a very contentious relationship which ultimately led to the break up of UT and each of them starting their own bands. I don't think they've spoken in 30 years. I always liked Jay's stuff more, it's a lot darker and edgier, but I enjoy Wilco too and think they got better over time.

I'd recommend Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne album, which is great from top to bottom. Then maybe check out Old 97s - Too Far To Care. Also great top to bottom. I saw them a few years ago when they did an anniversary tour for that album. Played it beginning to end in order. Was pretty awesome.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Right now they can't even rule themselves
> 
> Too soon?


Only good thing about the greats from Seattle being dead. I would hate to see their stance right now. I would be terrible to hate on Cobain, Cornell, And Layne Staley.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I admit that the Octo has a very nice design, but I would never buy a watch from a jewelry brand


Try it on. I respect your stance. But. But. But......
Man they hit an impressive home run.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The Champions League final is about to come. Let's see if you know football. We bet on the results.

My tip is BAY - PSG 3:1


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Only good thing about the greats from Seattle being dead. I would hate to see their stance right now. I would be terrible to hate on Cobain, Cornell, And Layne Staley.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You still have to listen to Eddie Vedder though!

Edit: left out "have"


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> You still to listen to Eddie Vedder though!


Eh. He hasn't done anything exciting in 15yrs. Hope he's rich enough to fade away comfortably. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> The Champions League final is about to come. Let's see if you know football. We bet on the results.
> 
> My tip is BAY - PSG 3:1


Come on! Bayern has already won enough. Wouldn't it be nice to see a team who have never won before win it?

Go PSG! BAY - PSG 2:3


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Eh. He hasn't done anything exciting in 15yrs. Hope he's rich enough to fade away comfortably. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Meant to say "have to listen to him" in the context you were talking about.

Pearl Jam was actually my favorite of all the grunge bands. Nirvana a close second. I could never get into Soundgarden or AIC, but have to acknowledge Chris Cornell's voice was the best of all of them. Almost supernatural.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Try it on. I respect your stance. But. But. But......
> Man they hit an impressive home run.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I am agreeing with you Big Al, it has a touch of Art Deco that I really like, but it wouldn't fit my style; nevertheless, I will try it on and give you my ITM impressions


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Come on! Bayern has already won enough. Wouldn't it be nice to see a team who have never won before win it?
> 
> Go PSG! BAY - PSG 2:3


Bayern is a team with traditions, with its own football school: junior footballers, youngsters and eagles. It has many pupils in its composition. And at PSG? Sheikhs shuffle the money, buy a mischievous Neymar who smashes the team inside.

Bayern must win, because Lewandowski plays in it, who has not yet raised this cup.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Eh. He hasn't done anything exciting in 15yrs. Hope he's rich enough to fade away comfortably. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We almost forgot this band from Seattle


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> you mean the fact there's no country music anymore? the McGraw, Faith, Taylor stuff?


My brain hesitates to fully endorse that statement, but my heart does. If I hear "Red Solo Cup" one more time I'm going to wreck the juke box.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Bayern is a team with traditions, with its own football school: junior footballers, youngsters and eagles. It has many pupils in its composition. And at PSG? Sheikhs shuffle the money, buy a mischievous Neymar who smashes the team inside.
> 
> Bayern must win, because Lewandowski plays in it, who has not yet raised this cup.


Traditions of buying the best players from their poorer competition so they continue to win the league every year. Like they did with Lewandowski. It's boring to see the same team win every year.

If Lewandowski had led Dortmund to the Champs League Final, I'd be 100% behind him.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> The Champions League final is about to come. Let's see if you know football. We bet on the results.
> 
> My tip is BAY - PSG 3:1


PSG for the win at 1:0


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I was in high school just up the road from Belleville, IL when Uncle Tupelo got together. They were HUGE locally and the first local band in my age group (they're about 5-6 years older than me) to make it big.

If you love that Seattle sound i would recommend another St. Louis area band that SHOULD have made it big. My band (Tipping Cows) played a couple of shows with them back in the early 90s. 

Google "Judge Nothing" and check them out. Great guys, great music.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Women are always try to change what isn't changeable.
> 
> They like a guy for the exterior and then spend the next few decades trying to change the inside.
> 
> ...


Well put and bears repeating.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You get a standing ovation


#nra


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Traditions of buying the best players from their poorer competition so they continue to win the league every year. Like they did with Lewandowski. It's boring to see the same team win every year.
> 
> If Lewandowski had led Dortmund to the Champs League Final, I'd be 100% behind him.


Godfrey

Also, why I like the English Premier League the best as it's the most competitive. You don't start the season pretty much knowing who will win. Yes there are some favorites but there's far from any safe bet. Seeing Leicester City win a few years ago was pretty awesome.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> ^ this
> 
> To combat the anxiety I need to read or do something to distract me from her driving. She wears out break pads and tires like a pro: it's either full gas or full breaking with nothing in between.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


My wife drives slowly but constantly accelerating or braking resulting in an uneven ride. On the other hand I tend to maximize use of the accelerator and minimize braking. Only time I ever hear my wife using foul language is when she is riding shotgun in the right front seat.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> So 40+ is when a person got bored and starts spending $$$ money on idle devices that inform of his eventual demise? 😅


After that the ageing process is downwards in here....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> ^ this
> 
> To combat the anxiety I need to read or do something to distract me from her driving. She wears out break pads and tires like a pro: it's either full gas or full breaking with nothing in between.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Mate, you lucky ..It's an automatic , right? I have a manual back in India and when i hand over the wheel to misuses she sometimes grind the gear box wheel...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My wife drives slowly but constantly accelerating or braking resulting in an uneven ride. On the other hand I tend to maximize use of the accelerator and minimize braking. Only time I ever hear my wife using foul language is when she is riding shotgun in the right front seat.


knee surgery recovery was fine...riding rather than driving not so much.. luckily mrs BT old school..the man should drive


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I was in high school just up the road from Belleville, IL when Uncle Tupelo got together. They were HUGE locally and the first local band in my age group (they're about 5-6 years older than me) to make it big.
> 
> If you love that Seattle sound i would recommend another St. Louis area band that SHOULD have made it big. My band (Tipping Cows) played a couple of shows with them back in the early 90s.
> 
> Google "Judge Nothing" and check them out. Great guys, great music.


That's cool about Uncle Tupelo. Did you ever see them play back then?

I'll def check out Judge Nothing.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Meant to say "have to listen to him" in the context you were talking about.
> 
> Pearl Jam was actually my favorite of all the grunge bands. Nirvana a close second. I could never get into Soundgarden or AIC, but have to acknowledge Chris Cornell's voice was the best of all of them. Almost supernatural.


Cornell was possibly one of the best ever. A/C was possibly one of the best bands ever. Lol

Big empty space with both of them gone.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> That's cool about Uncle Tupelo. Did you ever see them play back then?
> 
> I'll def check out Judge Nothing.


I didn't see them back in the day. I was still into The Misfits, techno, and The Cure. My best bud was into them big time.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am agreeing with you Big Al, it has a touch of Art Deco that I really like, but it wouldn't fit my style; nevertheless, I will try it on and give you my ITM impressions


Deal. The finissimo in black ceramic is something I completely ignored in the display case but the lady working at the shop insisted on looking at it. Won't make sense till you hold it and wear it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> We almost forgot this band from Seattle


Such a great movie. EPIC soundtrack. Still makes me feel great watching it. Still have the CD.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Boys, just added a cyclops to my Exp1! Thoughts? ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I didn't see them back in the day. I was still into The Misfits, techno, and The Cure. My best bud was into them big time.


The Cure did an anniversary concert earlier this year or late last. Came on TV so we recorded it. They are still great. I followed Danzig thru a bunch of his after projects. Saw him in concert as the evil hulk. Twisted guy but entertaining.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My friend Scott met Danzig in 1988-89ish at a CD signing. He made the mistake of wearing a Misfits t-shirt. Danzig's response to my buddy asking for his autograph?

"I'll usually beat the [fbomb] out of guys in Misfits shirts." LOL


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Boys, just added a cyclops to my Exp1! Thoughts? 😂


That's the much-anticipated *3-*6-9 dial


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> The Cure did an anniversary concert earlier this year or late last. Came on TV so we recorded it. They are still great. I followed Danzig thru a bunch of his after projects. Saw him in concert as the evil hulk. Twisted guy but entertaining.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The Cure was the headline act at an all-day music festival some 15 years ago at RFK stadium here. Most of the crowd had left by the time they came on that night, so it was easy to get down on the field to watch up close. Hot damn, they were good, much better musically than the younger (and more current) bands that played earlier in the day.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I didn't see them back in the day. I was still into The Misfits, techno, and The Cure. My best bud was into them big time.







You got me thinking. This band, Twelve:01 was THE band at my college. They were all students when I was. I knew them pretty well. I was also in a band for about 5 minutes and we opened for them once. They tried to make it for a while but never really did. I always thought the frontman wrote pretty good, catchy tunes.

Another band from my area (New Jersey) and era is the Wrens. Had a little more success than Twelve:01 (they were friends). The Wrens were a bit more experimental and weird, did all their own recording in their basement. Their shows were intense. I think their album The Meadowlands was brilliant. They apparently turned down a big label once as it was bad deal. But maybe they regret it today.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The Cure was the headline act at an all-day music festival some 15 years ago at RFK stadium here. Most of the crowd had left by the time they came on that night, so it was easy to get down on the field to watch up close. Hot damn, they were good, much better musically than the younger (and more current) bands that played earlier in the day.


I think it was 1989 that I saw The Cure, New Order, and PIL together at Giants Stadium. There may have been other bands there that I can't remember.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

This guy is always entertaining. Does a ton of funny videos. Got that thick cajun accent that I don't have but I'm used to hearing it. Lol






OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I think it was 1989 that I saw The Cure, New Order, and PIL together at Giants Stadium. There may have been other bands there that I can't remember.


Fun fact I am quite good friend with Mike Baird drummer for Journey on their raised for radio tour . Good friend w his son which was in the 10th mountain . He is a bit younger than me , his son that is ..


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Fun fact I am quite good friend with Mike Baird drummer for Journey on their raised for radio tour . Good friend w his son which was in the 10th mountain . He is a bit younger than me , his son that is ..


That's pretty cool!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

T


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> This guy is always entertaining. Does a ton of funny videos. Got that thick cajun accent that I don't have but I'm used to hearing it. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss me some Pat O'Brien's Hurricanes.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> That's pretty cool!


Went to his house when we first moved in and he had a bunch of cds on the wall i had No idea who he was . Very humble hard working guy never mentioned Journey once . Actually found that out later on .


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Boys, just added a cyclops to my Exp1! Thoughts? 😂


How about a thread on TRF asking if this would be considered an error, and how much premium can you get for it; you can also ask them how to get out of the swimming pool without jeopardizing the cyclop


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> This guy is always entertaining. Does a ton of funny videos. Got that thick cajun accent that I don't have but I'm used to hearing it. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unusual dialogue for a weather reporter but effective. I definitely recognize the Cajun accent so common in S Louisiana.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> This guy is always entertaining. Does a ton of funny videos. Got that thick cajun accent that I don't have but I'm used to hearing it. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I recognize some of his inflections in how one of my friends talks.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wish me luck. First time making "smoked" on gas grill BBQ beef ribs. I've never ventured into it before. Be honest, my BBQ baby back pork ribs in crock pot finished in the oven broiler are the closest I've came.. so I'm trying this tonight with my Piedmont beef ribs they sent for my quarterly membership. The standing rib roast will be sometime soon as well 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Derek Trucks turned out better than I thought he would. I wonder if Duane could have become something like Stevie Ray, but I don't know if pushed himself as hard. I think Stevie Ray must have practiced obsessively.


Don't think it was practice; his playing came from a very different place...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> A thought comes to mind. You know, Georges Kern of Breitling is trying to be the most artsy, progressive watch company these days. Maybe this type of watch art, staged live, could be incorporated into his pop-up boutiques? Oops! I'm afraid that's out of the question considering he began his tenure with a crusade against featuring womens' sexiness in ads.


Against?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Wish me luck. First time making "smoked" on gas grill BBQ beef ribs. I've never ventured into it before. Be honest, my BBQ baby back pork ribs in crock pot finished in the oven broiler are the closest I've came.. so I'm trying this tonight with my Piedmont beef ribs they sent for my quarterly membership. The standing rib roast will be sometime soon as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck! Post some photos when it's done


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Against?
> 
> View attachment 15412904


Agreed. Just look at all the advertising


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's the much-anticipated *3-*6-9 dial


You know Rolex has hit the bottom of the parts bin barrel when they start slapping DJ crystals on Exp1s and OPs


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Against?
> 
> View attachment 15412904


That chick on the left got to eat a few years worth of meals


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I admit that the Octo has a very nice design, but I would never buy a watch from a jewelry brand


I think Cartier has more than a little cred. They've been in the watch game for a good while and have their own consistent character.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm sure everyone has heard this song before (video has 2.6 BILLION views...) but I still remember hearing it for the first time. It was nice enough until it got to 3:54 when I said, "Holy crap, WTF just happened?!? OMFG..."






I read a bit later that Adele's producer on that song said, "That was pretty good but c'mon, you gotta sing the shyte outta that song!" I guess she listened...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Boys, just added a cyclops to my Exp1! Thoughts? 😂


Dude, you get a Big Like!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> That chick on the left got to hit a few years worth of meals


Big yeah...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Big yeah...


Auto correct is killing it


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Against?
> 
> View attachment 15412904


Good point! I forgot that what one says and what one does are not always the same.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm sure everyone has heard this song before (video has 2.6 BILLION views...) but I still remember hearing it for the first time. It was nice enough until it got to 3:54 when I said, "Holy crap, WTF just happened?!? OMFG..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Southern U's band did a nuclear-powered cover of that song.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I think I killed it ok got to remove the blue tape and someone is coming to pain the ceiling , ain't touching that plus heading out in the am ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> That chick on the left got to eat a few years worth of meals


Agreed. As thin as chopsticks...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I think Cartier has more than a little cred. They've been in the watch game for a good while and have their own consistent character.


Our in house Horology connoisseur says that watches from fashion labels are a no no.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Big yeah...


Thank you for agreeing that under nourished models are not a true reflection of girls in society.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a thread on TRF asking if this would be considered an error, and how much premium can you get for it; you can also ask them how to get out of the swimming pool without jeopardizing the cyclop


I would but I'm afraid that I too might be banned from TRF for asking a noob question once about DavidSW, they deleted my thread and told me to go away. 😂


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank you for agreeing that under nourished models are not a true reflection of girls in society.


It just not attractive and unhealthy and just a poor image for young girls ...all around just terrible


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Our in house Horology connoisseur says that watches from fashion labels are a no no.


I'm not sure if I consider Cartier a fashion label though. Then again I'm not really sure what I would categorize them as, and much of that is influenced by my wife since she's all about Cartier.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I'm not sure if I consider Cartier a fashion label though. Then again I'm not really sure what I would categorize them as, and much of that is influenced by my wife since she's all about Cartier.


Personally I would give Cartier a pass as a fashion watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Personally I would give Cartier a pass as a fashion watch.


is that a vote for or agin?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A house in my local area just sold for a record $7.1m. Old place on large land. Not allowed to be subdivided either. Reserve was $5.25m.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> is that a vote for or agin?


I don't particularly see Cartier as a fashion watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I don't particularly see Cartier as a fashion watch.


got it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> got it


Cartier is not exactly my cup of tea though although I considered buying a Santos at one time until common sense prevailed. I really liked it but not to the extent I might plunk down five grand to buy one.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Been sneezing, had runny nose, sore throat etc so my GP sent me to a corona test facility a few hours ago. It was drive thru...guy sticks a swab down my throat, probes 3 or 4 times deep...I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep. He then immediately transfers the swab into my nostril and probes sharply into that. I pull away instinctively and instantly sneeze.....Fark me dead, the guy violated my head. He offered me a tissue though and I thanked him and drove off. Pretty sure it'll be all good results wise....no severe symptoms related to Corona, so should be a formality.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Been sneezing, had runny nose, sore throat etc so my GP sent me to a corona test facility a few hours ago. It was drive thru...guy sticks a swab down my throat, probes 3 or 4 times deep...I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep. He then immediately transfers the swab into my nostril and probes sharply into that. I pull away instinctively and instantly sneeze.....Fark me dead, the guy violated my head. He offered me a tissue though and I thanked him and drove off. Pretty sure it'll be all good results wise....no severe symptoms related to Corona, so should be a formality.


sounds sexy..... congrats on half way post


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

oh sheeet i just did a 59...didn't notice. Yeah waiting for the bros to latch on to all the twss prompts in my last post.... _I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep_. lol tbh atm fwiw.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> oh sheeet i just did a 59...didn't notice. Yeah waiting for the bros to latch on to all the twss prompts in my last post.... _I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep_. lol tbh atm fwiw.


you should have watched Deep Throat before going. I was avoiding the milepost so good job.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pretty cool









43.5
15.9 thick what
And wait for it

$3500 bucks


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah I was on it until.....


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Merv said:


> Been sneezing, had runny nose, sore throat etc so my GP sent me to a corona test facility a few hours ago. It was drive thru...guy sticks a swab down my throat, probes 3 or 4 times deep...I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep. He then immediately transfers the swab into my nostril and probes sharply into that. I pull away instinctively and instantly sneeze.....Fark me dead, the guy violated my head. He offered me a tissue though and I thanked him and drove off. Pretty sure it'll be all good results wise....no severe symptoms related to Corona, so should be a formality.


Good luck... should be ok. I've been probed a couple of times and it's better than unwittingly giving it to others.

BTW, nice '59.... halfway to grandson of OoO.... maybe daughter of OoO? Or does the new platform have the same limitations?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Good luck... should be ok. I've been probed a couple of times and it's better than unwittingly giving it to others.
> 
> BTW, nice '59.... halfway to grandson of OoO.... maybe daughter of OoO? Or does the new platform have the same limitations?


notice how i tried to trick 59 into it


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Merv said:


> oh sheeet i just did a 59...didn't notice. Yeah waiting for the bros to latch on to all the twss prompts in my last post.... _I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep_. lol tbh atm fwiw.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Personally I would give Cartier a pass as a fashion watch.


Given that an argument can be made that the first "wristwatch" was made by Louis Cartier and that the Santos has been in production since 1911...i think they have enough street cred


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Cartier is not exactly my cup of tea though although I considered buying a Santos at one time until common sense prevailed. I really liked it but not to the extent I might plunk down five grand to buy one.


I have similar views to you. I like the Santos...quirky different look appeals to me, as does the easy adjustability with that bracelet. But from all reports it's a real scratch magnet...particularly the highly polished bezel.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> notice how i tried to trick 59 into it


'59 doing a '59 definitely would hit the sweet spot.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Having a day off work to get over the flu....gonna put my feet up and watch this...










Might pop back later with a review. Au revior and catch youse later homies.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Having a day off work to get over the flu....gonna put my feet up and watch this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seen it


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> oh yeah I was on it until.....


Same response from me, my boss and his boss: oh that looks coo....holy crap! $3500!?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> seen it


Emily Blunt is a treasure. Have loved her in everything I've seen her in.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Having a day off work to get over the flu....gonna put my feet up and watch this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good show , I enjoyed it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> Been sneezing, had runny nose, sore throat etc so my GP sent me to a corona test facility a few hours ago. It was drive thru...guy sticks a swab down my throat, probes 3 or 4 times deep...I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep. He then immediately transfers the swab into my nostril and probes sharply into that. I pull away instinctively and instantly sneeze.....Fark me dead, the guy violated my head. He offered me a tissue though and I thanked him and drove off. Pretty sure it'll be all good results wise....no severe symptoms related to Corona, so should be a formality.


pics or gtfo


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank you for agreeing that under nourished models are not a true reflection of girls in society.


The model on the right looks fine to me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The model on the right looks fine to me.
> 
> View attachment 15413319


You know for sure that she puts out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Our in house Horology connoisseur says that watches from fashion labels are a no no.


We can still disagree with those we respect. That said, he certainly is more the connoisseur than I am.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I'm not sure if I consider Cartier a fashion label though. Then again I'm not really sure what I would categorize them as, and much of that is influenced by my wife since she's all about Cartier.


Cartier is not so much a fashion label - they are known for jewelry as well as watches.

I consider Ralph Lauren, Gucci, Louis Vuitton to be fashion brands.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> Fark me dead, the guy violated my head.


T.W.S.S!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Emily Blunt is a treasure. Have loved her in everything I've seen her in.


Loved her in _The Devil Wears Prada_.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Cartier is not so much a fashion label - they are known for jewelry as well as watches.
> 
> I consider Ralph Lauren, Gucci, Louis Vuitton to be fashion brands.


I would agree.

Although LV apparently has an in-house movement that "rivals" the best now, right? Their watch prices seem to reflect this (where most Gucci watches are like $1500 quartz pieces, LV watches are largely automatic and priced in the $6k+ range, right?). I would agree, still a "fashion" piece.

I like Cartier, and I feel like I don't equate them with the fashion brands such as Gucci, LV, Chanel, Bottega Veneta, Dior, Prada, etc. I also don't equate Cartier with Rolex/Omega/Panerai/etc., maybe closer to Tiffany? Kind of in between. Cartier's Beverly Hills boutique feels more like a fine watch boutique than it does a designer fashion store

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> Been sneezing, had runny nose, sore throat etc so my GP sent me to a corona test facility a few hours ago. It was drive thru...guy sticks a swab down my throat, probes 3 or 4 times deep...I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep. He then immediately transfers the swab into my nostril and probes sharply into that. I pull away instinctively and instantly sneeze.....Fark me dead, the guy violated my head. He offered me a tissue though and I thanked him and drove off. Pretty sure it'll be all good results wise....no severe symptoms related to Corona, so should be a formality.


Feel better, Merv.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Here you go from earlier today...


Hey Bro Mav, I see you have some ink! Care to show us more of it?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF saw this but did not get it for my birthday. Bummed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295811286484365314


Oh no. Probably good you didn't get it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mav said:


> Here you go from earlier today...


This and Sappie's blue dial Zenith are top watches. Love them both.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> Been sneezing, had runny nose, sore throat etc so my GP sent me to a corona test facility a few hours ago. It was drive thru...guy sticks a swab down my throat, probes 3 or 4 times deep...I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep. He then immediately transfers the swab into my nostril and probes sharply into that. I pull away instinctively and instantly sneeze.....Fark me dead, the guy violated my head. He offered me a tissue though and I thanked him and drove off. Pretty sure it'll be all good results wise....no severe symptoms related to Corona, so should be a formality.


That's the problem with some of the gorillas taking samples as they don't know the anatomy of the areas they're sampling. Probably a swab along the floor of your nasal cavity to the nasopharynx shouldn't be that big of a deal. A bit uncomfortable but should stay away from your base of tongue so as not to initiate a gag reflex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Marendra said:


> '59 doing a '59 definitely would hit the sweet spot.


I probably should have tried since my original inadvertent 59 was the 25,000 milestone in the original OoO thread. No particular loss though as I've never been interested in milestones anyhow and glad it went to Merv after his oropharyngeal airway was assaulted by Grendel.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> We can still disagree with those we respect. That said, he certainly is more the connoisseur than I am.


Maybe not Sap; your taste in fine watches is impeccable.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> It just not attractive and unhealthy and just a poor image for young girls ...all around just terrible


Absolutely. I have to face this issue with my daughter and was difficult to deal with it during her teens. Good that a lot of department store adverts and even Dove soup use plus size models that show what normal bodies look like.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I'm not sure if I consider Cartier a fashion label though. Then again I'm not really sure what I would categorize them as, and much of that is influenced by my wife since she's all about Cartier.


They hold fashion shows and target women and fashionable people. Hence, fashion label.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Have a great weekend away Sap
> 
> Brother of OoO


Just got back. Had a fine time. Cycling, canoeing, drinking. I even had sex, and not with myself!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> A house in my local area just sold for a record $7.1m. Old place on large land. Not allowed to be subdivided either. Reserve was $5.25m.


You're sitting on a gold mine?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Just got back. Had a fine time. Cycling, canoeing, drinking. I even had sex, and not with myself!


sounds like a great weekend!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Been sneezing, had runny nose, sore throat etc so my GP sent me to a corona test facility a few hours ago. It was drive thru...guy sticks a swab down my throat, probes 3 or 4 times deep...I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep. He then immediately transfers the swab into my nostril and probes sharply into that. I pull away instinctively and instantly sneeze.....Fark me dead, the guy violated my head. He offered me a tissue though and I thanked him and drove off. Pretty sure it'll be all good results wise....no severe symptoms related to Corona, so should be a formality.


Finger crossed. Hope nothing comes out of it. Keep safe bro.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Ty sir. Simply gorgeous.
> 
> is there a no-date version? Would be perfect for me if there is.


Yup, there is one.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Merv said:


> Been sneezing, had runny nose, sore throat etc so my GP sent me to a corona test facility a few hours ago. It was drive thru...guy sticks a swab down my throat, probes 3 or 4 times deep...I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep. He then immediately transfers the swab into my nostril and probes sharply into that. I pull away instinctively and instantly sneeze.....Fark me dead, the guy violated my head. He offered me a tissue though and I thanked him and drove off. Pretty sure it'll be all good results wise....no severe symptoms related to Corona, so should be a formality.


I hope it comes out negative. Too many of my guys had the test, a few of them as many as four times in two weeks because of necessary travel. Nobody enjoyed it yet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> ...*guy sticks a swab down my throat, 3 or 4 times deep...*I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep....
> 
> He then immediately transfers... into my nostril and probes sharply into that. .....Fark me dead, the guy violated my head....


On the lighter side of things, do we now call you Deep Throat?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> Been sneezing, had runny nose, sore throat etc so my GP sent me to a corona test facility a few hours ago. It was drive thru...guy sticks a swab down my throat, probes 3 or 4 times deep...I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep. He then immediately transfers the swab into my nostril and probes sharply into that. I pull away instinctively and instantly sneeze.....Fark me dead, the guy violated my head. He offered me a tissue though and I thanked him and drove off. Pretty sure it'll be all good results wise....no severe symptoms related to Corona, so should be a formality.


I've had two tests. Work made us as I was working close to the Mexican er I mean Victorian border.

It definitely isn't a pleasant test.

Both negative. Yours will be too.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Turned out great!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> oh sheeet i just did a 59...didn't notice. Yeah waiting for the bros to latch on to all the twss prompts in my last post.... _I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep_. lol tbh atm fwiw.


Now that you did a 59 on a deep throat topic, how about going the distance and give a 69?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you should have watched Deep Throat before going. I was avoiding the milepost so good job.


#nra 

All of us making Deep Throat jokes at his expense.

Sorry @Merv

Hope you are feeling better


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Merv said:


> oh sheeet i just did a 59...didn't notice. Yeah waiting for the bros to latch on to all the twss prompts in my last post.... *I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep*. lol tbh atm fwiw.


I'm afraid that's what I'd do, and then it break off in my head and the broken end would skewer my nostril.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Del ribs look great


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> T.W.S.S!


He has got holes everywhere that you can poke into that I didn't know.....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Given that an argument can be made that the first "wristwatch" was made by Louis Cartier and that the Santos has been in production since 1911...i think they have enough street cred


The proportions of the Santos are off for me, and I don't like the screws. I can't abide the Balon Bleu, either. However, the right size Tank is appealing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just got back. Had a fine time. Cycling, canoeing, drinking. I even had sex, and not with myself!


I am happy for you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Turned out great!


Yummy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup, there is one.


shucks. Now i have to search for one. Ty sir.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I think Cartier has more than a little cred. They've been in the watch game for a good while and have their own consistent character.


True, Cartier has an edge over the others, but is also a victim of trends. Also, watchmaking not being its main or primary activity doesn't allow it to sit its reputation as a watchmaker; in the collective consciousness, people (not WIS) think of jewelry before watches at the mention of Cartier


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> I would but I'm afraid that I too might be banned from TRF for asking a noob question once about DavidSW, they deleted my thread and told me to go away. 😂


Lol, many of us have been banned from TRF where being a moron seems to be the norm. It amuses me how being banned from TRF is considered like a shameful thing by some idiots here who think they have the upper hand by telling you that you have been banned from there as if they were exposing your criminal record 🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> I'm not sure if I consider Cartier a fashion label though. Then again I'm not really sure what I would categorize them as, and much of that is influenced by my wife since she's all about Cartier.


Women have that thing with Cartier; my mother, God bless her soul, only wore Cartier watches


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! not the price, but the watch is definitely a hit


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're sitting on a gold mine?


I wish. Not my street. However it's the best waterfront street in the area. North or North East facing.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> We can still disagree with those we respect. That said, he certainly is more the connoisseur than I am.


The respect is mutual, and we certainly can disagree; at the end of the day, it's our personal views that we are sharing that enrich our knowledge. And no, I am not more connoisseur than you are, my scope of interest being narrower makes me focus more on certain brands


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> #nra
> 
> All of us making Deep Throat jokes at his expense.
> 
> ...


I am not! The man has been violated, for God's sake!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Been sneezing, had runny nose, sore throat etc so my GP sent me to a corona test facility a few hours ago. It was drive thru...guy sticks a swab down my throat, probes 3 or 4 times deep...I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep. He then immediately transfers the swab into my nostril and probes sharply into that. I pull away instinctively and instantly sneeze.....Fark me dead, the guy violated my head. He offered me a tissue though and I thanked him and drove off. Pretty sure it'll be all good results wise....no severe symptoms related to Corona, so should be a formality.


Did they dig deep enough to clean the wax out of your ears?

Thinking I might get two jobs for the price of one 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I don't particularly see Cartier as a fashion watch.


I agree. I'm not into their designs but they've got some history.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, Cartier has an edge over the others, but is also a victim of trends. Also, watchmaking not being its main or peimary activity doesn't allow it to sit its reputation as a watchmaker; in the collective consciousness, people (not WIS) think of jewelry before watches at the mention of Cartier


Just like when you hear the names like Montblanc (pen), Louise Vuitton (luggage) or Chanel (perfume/Haute Couture) you just don't think watches. But in this regard I do think Cartier still has an edge over the other name with respect to watches.

I doubt there's anyone remotely interested in watches who hasn't heard the names Tank, Panthère or Santos.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> You know for sure that she puts out.


Passed tense...

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol, many of us have been banned from TRF where being a moron seems to be the norm. It amuses me how being banned from TRF is considered like a shameful thing by some idiots here who think they have the upper hand by telling you that you have been banned from there as if they were exposing your criminal record 🤣


have not been banned. But several of my threads in TRF have been deleted.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you add a zero by accident to the price? That's what it looks like it should cost...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Women has that thing with Cartier; my mother, God bless her soul, only wore Cartier watches


not just women. I think the previous generation or two revered cartier. My bosses before wear cartier. The top guy himself wears a solid gold cartier santos. And in one business trip he bought a two tone (black and gold) santos at the airport.

i like cartier. Have a few. My wife has several.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> have not been banned. But several of my threads in TRF have been deleted.


But you found your way to wisdom right here in OoO 🙂


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just got back. Had a fine time. Cycling, canoeing, drinking. I even had sex, and not with myself!


Geez where were you able to squeeze it in.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

In these unprecedented times the deep throat jokes just keep coming.

I watched Sicario...actually dozed off after 20 minutes or so....not bad but I was expecting a bit more. Had a hard time getting into it. I found Emily Blunt a bit meh tbh fwiw imo......She just seemed bland to me, like a librarian caught up in Mexican cartel drug war. Del Torro, particularly, and Brolin were cool though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> On the lighter side of things, do we now call you Deep Throat?


If only we had a gif that corresponds to that nickname...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, Cartier has an edge over the others, but is also a victim of trends. Also, watchmaking not being its main or peimary activity doesn't allow it to sit its reputation as a watchmaker; in the collective consciousness, people (not WIS) think of jewelry before watches at the mention of Cartier


Maybe Cartier is on the next level of WIS evolution. Once we actually realise that watches are ONLY jewelry then we've reached watch collecting nirvana.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I wish. Not my street. However it's the best waterfront street in the area. North or North East facing.


Sounds like a great area being so close to the beaches. Do houses on the waterfront own the beaches or are they all public access?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> not just women. I think the previous generation or two revered cartier. My bosses before wear cartier. The top guy himself wears a solid gold cartier santos. And in one business trip he bought a two tone (black and gold) santos at the airport.
> 
> *i like cartier. Have a few*. My wife has several.


Define few; few as in the few Omegas that you have?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> On the lighter side of things, do we now call you Deep Throat?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sounds like a great area being so close to the beaches. Do houses on the waterfront own the beaches or are they all public access?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


You own your pontoon and a certain radius out to the water.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merv said:


>


I actually lol!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> <snip>
> In these unprecedented times the deep throat jokes just keep coming...
> 
> ....not bad but I was expecting a bit more. Had a hard time getting into it.....


That's what she said!

#TWSS


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> If only we had a gif that corresponds to that nickname...


I am sure we can find one, if we look _hard_ enough...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Geez where were you able to squeeze it in.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


So you want details?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure we can find one, if we look _hard_ enough...


Oh I've got something, just don't wanna risk getting locked/banned...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Oh I've got something, just don't wanna risk getting locked/banned...


Yeah, better not. Jason is pretty distracted with work these days so we all know who is policing the Rolex sub-forum. Need to be on the best behaviours y'all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Oh I've got something, just don't wanna risk getting locked/banned...


Oh, also thanks for the kind words in the Laco sub-forum.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Define few; few as in the few Omegas that you have?


fewer. Just three


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Merv said:


> Been sneezing, had runny nose, sore throat etc so my GP sent me to a corona test facility a few hours ago. It was drive thru...guy sticks a swab down my throat, probes 3 or 4 times deep...I start doing a reflex gag it was so deep. He then immediately transfers the swab into my nostril and probes sharply into that. I pull away instinctively and instantly sneeze.....Fark me dead, the guy violated my head. He offered me a tissue though and I thanked him and drove off. Pretty sure it'll be all good results wise....no severe symptoms related to Corona, so should be a formality.


Good luck mate.. You will be alright ...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Just got back. Had a fine time. Cycling, canoeing, drinking. I even had sex, and not with myself!


Great to hear you had a good time mate...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I read somewhere that Breitling may stop its association with Bentley or was it the other way. But not sure how much truth are in these rumours


Nobody wins in a Brietling - Bentley partnership. Carry on I say. Save for Porsche the whole VW group can partner with Breitling

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're telling us you are knowledgeable?


Nah, I said I found myself knowledgeable. That doesn't mean I am though

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Roger Federer does that too. I have seen him wear his watch immediately after the game has concluded. Then he flashes his watch to the camera too.


F1 drovers too. Part of the brand ambassador's clause maybe?

He wore a BLNR when he won the Australian open in 2017

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe
> View attachment 15411794


MSRP?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> My wife spotted this when I was scrolling thru the "50 Greatest Watches" article. She said, "Oh, what's that? Looks nice." She leans very much towards clean designs, and watches like this and many IWCs catch her eye.
> 
> Showed her the price of the new reissue at TAG's website - $6450 - and she said, "What? That's ridiculous. It's not Rolex."
> 
> View attachment 15411826


That is a nice tag and you can probably get it for half that price

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nobody wins in a Brietling - Bentley partnership. Carry on I say. Save for Porsche the whole VW group can partner with Breitling
> 
> Bro of OoO


Yeah, sometimes I forget that VAG owns Bentley. It's like Rolls Royce under BMW ownership. You can buy BMW 7 series which is a thinking man's Rolls Royce.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> F1 drovers too. Part of the brand ambassador's clause maybe?
> 
> He wore a BLNR when he won the Australian open in 2017
> 
> Bro of OoO


You're right. Probably part of the contract as a brand ambassador.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> In these unprecedented times the deep throat jokes just keep coming.
> 
> I watched Sicario...actually dozed off after 20 minutes or so....not bad but I was expecting a bit more. Had a hard time getting into it. *I found Emily Blunt a bit meh tbh fwiw imo......She just seemed bland to me, like a librarian *caught up in Mexican cartel drug war. Del Torro, particularly, and Brolin were cool though.


Yeah, her character seemed like she was there to walk around and do the exposition for the story, and that's all. I saw it in the theater a few years ago and don't remember her doing much of anything.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Just got back. Had a fine time. Cycling, canoeing, drinking. I even had sex, and not with myself!


Did you get her name?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Women has that thing with Cartier; my mother, God bless her soul, only wore Cartier watches


I bought this for my wife a couple of years ago. Semi-vintage. She didn't care about the movement, but I made sure it was an automatic. She loves it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, Cartier has an edge over the others, but is also a victim of trends. Also, watchmaking not being its main or peimary activity doesn't allow it to sit its reputation as a watchmaker; in the collective consciousness, people (not WIS) think of jewelry before watches at the mention of Cartier


Can't argue with what you just said. Although I don't currently have any Cartier watches, I do have more than a couple of Cartier pens in my collection although I much prefer ST DuPont over Cartier pens.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> have not been banned. But several of my threads in TRF have been deleted.


I haven't been banned from TRF either although I have less than 10 innocuous posts over there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> I haven't been banned from TRF either although I have less than 10 innocuous posts over there.


Godfrey: Rather than > 12,000 innocuous post over here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up. Not too bad for a lazy summer morning.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Caught up. Not too bad for a lazy summer morning.


That's what all summers should be like


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Can't argue with what you just said. Although I don't currently have any Cartier watches, I do have more than a couple of Cartier pens in my collection although I much prefer ST DuPont over Cartier pens.


When I hear ST DuPont I think lighters, and that characteristic "dtinnnnng" every time the cover is opened.

Used to own a couple and both were lost/misplaced. Started using Zippos, much much cheaper to lose.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> When I hear ST DuPont I think lighters, and that characteristic "dtinnnnng" every time the cover is opened.
> 
> Used to own a couple and both were lost/misplaced. Started using Zippos, much much cheaper to lose.


If you give up smoking, you won't need a lighter. You can't lose what you don't have.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did you get her name?


Well, it was helpful that she had a tattoo on her lower back saying, "My name is Monica".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> When I hear ST DuPont I think lighters, and that characteristic "dtinnnnng" every time the cover is opened.
> 
> Used to own a couple and both were lost/misplaced. Started using Zippos, much much cheaper to lose.


I'm a Xicar man myself.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, it was helpful that she had a tattoo on her lower back saying, "My name is Monica".


Made me think of this:


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just find the "it's a conversation piece" promo video at Accutron Watches | Official Site hilarious. 
Pretty chick, cigar... 🤣


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


> I just find the "it's a conversation piece" promo video at Accutron Watches | Official Site hilarious.
> Pretty chick, cigar... 🤣
> View attachment 15413978
> 
> View attachment 15413973


Ha!

Come on, Bulova... a guy who's important enough 1) doesn't need a wrist gadget to start conversations, and 2) doesn't have to try so hard to look good _for someone else._


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just got back. Had a fine time. Cycling, canoeing, drinking. I even had sex, and not with myself!


Was it Rolex GMT level sex, decent Subc sex, or "ok, I'll take it but it could have been better" omega level sex? 

Trick question, there is no bad sex for men!!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, it was helpful that she had a tattoo on her lower back saying, "My name is Monica".


So she asked you to flip her over??

Monica is my kind of gal!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

I can see that the marketing dept of Accuwatch is trying very hard to conjure some image, any image of the watch.








(photo from Collections)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol, many of us have been banned from TRF where being a moron seems to be the norm. It amuses me how being banned from TRF is considered like a shameful thing by some idiots here who think they have the upper hand by telling you that you have been banned from there as if they were exposing your criminal record 🤣


Actually I just did a forget your password thing - I can still log into my TRF account and not banned after all.

Some years ago, I started a thread asking about buying from an AD vs DavidSW and how to be sure his watches were legit. This was when I was thinking to finally buy my first Rolex, and didn't know about the concept of trusted sellers yet. Plus I was burned by a grey market seller before having sold me a fake. It was nothing offensive, just simply asking.

Apparently lots of hardcore DSW defenders, got a lot of unhelpful comments, like you're a stupid noob, go google it, etc. I never responded, the mods came, deleted my thread and PM'ed me to search for my answers, my newbie questions aren't welcomed on TRF and go away. Never posted there again. I find them not too nice to newbies, but we were all new to this once upon a time.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

delco714 said:


> Turned out great!


You got Mrs Mav's chef seal of approval!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Was it Rolex GMT level sex, decent Subc sex, or "ok, I'll take it but it could have been better" omega level sex?
> 
> Trick question, there is no bad sex for men!!!!


GMT first night, SubC second. Second night we were a bit lazier.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Bro Mav, I see you have some ink! Care to show us more of it?


I searched through my photo achieve on IG and found this one...

__
http://instagr.am/p/BS_96zZDc04/

Don't really have any closeups of it. LOL


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mav said:


> You got Mrs Mav's chef seal of approval!


 on my first try? Wooot!! I needed to cook them longer honestly, I poorly judged the timing, but there really was no way to know, next time will be better, but it was getting too late. They were still great, but could have been better!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's a funny one of me running the Marvel themed Disney 5K. My son who loves Spiderman asked that I dressed up as Spidey so he brought me a t-shirt a few sizes too small. And to lady to my left (right of the photo) is like ?


__
http://instagr.am/p/BbUsZNAjICG/


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Here's a funny one of me running the Marvel themed Disney 5K. My son who loves Spiderman asked that I dressed up as Spidey so he brought me a t-shirt a few sizes too small. And to lady to my left (right of the photo) is like 😂
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BbUsZNAjICG/


"If you got it, flaunt it."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I got cellar envy...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> on my first try? Wooot!! I needed to cook them longer honestly, I poorly judged the timing, but there really was no way to know, next time will be better, but it was getting too late. They were still great, but could have been better!


Trick is to wrap them after cooking or smoking a while and finish them wrapped. Then let them rest for a bit. Even if you dry them out some, wrapping them up and finishing them on low heat will produce great results. They look great BTW.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Trick is to wrap them after cooking or smoking a while and finish them wrapped. Then let them rest for a bit. Even if you dry them out some, wrapping them up and finishing them on low heat will produce great results. They look great BTW.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I may try that. I thought hand basting was the equivalent of wrapping? Definitely needed 1 more hour to break down the collagen. Your way was definitely thought about as I read that often.

Hear me out, considering everything, I honestly prefer my pork baby back in my crock pot then finished in the broiler. Nail it every time, just doesn't have the smokiness, but for the ease and predictability.. can't beat it. Can fit to racks in my pot too


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today's choice. New Colareb blue strap.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of New Order...






Best song from the 80s!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I got cellar envy...
> 
> View attachment 15414105


Me too.

Once this horse business with barns and fences is finalized, I am building me a cellar. Will be smaller though, circa 700-800 bottles. My Transtherms and Eurocaves will be relegated to the garage to hold another 200-300 everyday bottles.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I may try that. I thought hand basting was the equivalent of wrapping? Definitely needed 1 more hour to break down the collagen. Your way was definitely thought about as I read that often.
> 
> Hear me out, considering everything, I honestly prefer my pork baby back in my crock pot then finished in the broiler. Nail it every time, just doesn't have the smokiness, but for the ease and predictability.. can't beat it. Can fit to racks in my pot too


I use a pellet grill which makes it really easy. Pretty much an oven with smoke. Wrapping makes all the difference. Everything breaks down in the wrapping. I'm due for another brisket soon. That is also very easy on the pellet grill.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of New Order...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that song, and the trailer too. Also the new trailer of the Batman movie looks pretty good, although still not sure about the Twilight actor as Batman. He looked OK in the batsuit but not overly conceiving as playboy billionaire Bruce Wayne.






Also they are redoing Justice League too?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Geez where were you able to squeeze it in.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Hmm how do you know the size of Sap personal parts?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> In these unprecedented times the deep throat jokes just keep coming.
> 
> I watched Sicario...actually dozed off after 20 minutes or so....not bad but I was expecting a bit more. Had a hard time getting into it. I found Emily Blunt a bit meh tbh fwiw imo......She just seemed bland to me, like a librarian caught up in Mexican cartel drug war. Del Torro, particularly, and Brolin were cool though.


Didn't want to ruin it for you but excellent summary. No Country for Old Men next.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> MSRP?
> 
> Bro of OoO


No free


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Me too.
> 
> Once this horse business with barns and fences is finalized, I am building me a cellar. Will be smaller though, circa 700-800 bottles. My Transtherms and Eurocaves will be relegated to the garage to hold another 200-300 everyday bottles.


6 month supply?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

That Timex over Rolex thread just ripe.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

delco714 said:


> I may try that. I thought hand basting was the equivalent of wrapping? Definitely needed 1 more hour to break down the collagen. Your way was definitely thought about as I read that often.
> 
> Hear me out, considering everything, I honestly prefer my pork baby back in my crock pot then finished in the broiler. Nail it every time, just doesn't have the smokiness, but for the ease and predictability.. can't beat it. Can fit to racks in my pot too


Real smoking brings it to another level, but it's hard to beat a slow cooker's convenience.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> Love that song, and the trailer too. Also the new trailer of the Batman movie looks pretty good, although still not sure about the Twilight actor as Batman. He looked OK in the batsuit but not overly conceiving as playboy billionaire Bruce Wayne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the variant covers for the WW 1984 comic book:




__





Redirect Notice






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Real smoking brings it to another level, but it's hard to beat a slow cooker's convenience.


My gas grill with apple wood smoke bomb is perfect for me, a great inbetweener compromise with out any extra equipment. I'm blessed enough to have a very high end Nat gas 6 burner with rotisserie and IR back plate, full coverage for insulation. This worked like a charm with so little effort.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mav said:


> Love that song, and the trailer too. Also the new trailer of the Batman movie looks pretty good, although still not sure about the Twilight actor as Batman. He looked OK in the batsuit but not overly conceiving as playboy billionaire Bruce Wayne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sparkly Batman is a no from me dawg. But I will agree it looked ok as far as trailers go.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't want to ruin it for you but excellent summary. No Country for Old Men next.


That's a pretty intense movie!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> 6 month supply?


+/- a few weeks ;-)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Actually I just did a forget your password thing - I can still log into my TRF account and not banned after all.
> 
> Some years ago, I started a thread asking about buying from an AD vs DavidSW and how to be sure his watches were legit. This was when I was thinking to finally buy my first Rolex, and didn't know about the concept of trusted sellers yet. Plus I was burned by a grey market seller before having sold me a fake. It was nothing offensive, just simply asking.
> 
> Apparently lots of hardcore DSW defenders, got a lot of unhelpful comments, like you're a stupid noob, go google it, etc. I never responded, the mods came, deleted my thread and PM'ed me to search for my answers, my newbie questions aren't welcomed on TRF and go away. Never posted there again. I find them not too nice to newbies, but we were all new to this once upon a time.


What's the story with the attitude towards newbies on those forum? when a newcomer gives an opinion that contradicts the common perception of a subject, he is immediatly hissed by the "old timers", and his opinion dismissed on the base that he is new to the forum; what do they know about the person behind the avatar, it could be a watch expert, or even Journe or Dufour


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Me too.
> 
> Once this horse business with barns and fences is finalized, I am building me a cellar. Will be smaller though, circa 700-800 bottles. My Transtherms and Eurocaves will be relegated to the garage to hold another 200-300 everyday bottles.


A wine buddy once gave me some great advice on building a cellar: "Figure out how much capacity you need and then double it."

Btw, is your garage insulated? I've heard stories of wine fridges being used in hot garages and they ran all the time. They eventually conked out...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> This is one of the variant covers for the WW 1984 comic book:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likes like Dog's dream just came true...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Here's a funny one of me running the Marvel themed Disney 5K. My son who loves Spiderman asked that I dressed up as Spidey so he brought me a t-shirt a few sizes too small. And to lady to my left (right of the photo) is like 😂
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BbUsZNAjICG/


Wow 😍


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> What's the story with the attitude towards newbies on those forum? when a new commer gives an opinion that contradicts the common perception of a subject, he is immediatly hissed by the "old timers", and his opinion dismissed on the base that he is new to the forum; what do they know about the person behind the avatar, it could be a watch expert, or even Journe or Dufour


They are probably banking on the assumption that Journe or Dufour, or any self respecting watchmaker/lover, would give a rat's ass about comments on the TRF?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Panerol Forte I surrender. There's no way I could find any real info on who's actually involved in Kenissi...

Now I'll go to sleep before I pull all my hair out.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A wine buddy once gave me some great advice on building a cellar: "Figure out how much capacity you need and then double it."
> 
> Btw, is your garage insulated? I've heard stories of wine fridges being used in hot garages and they ran all the time. They eventually conked out...


The garage is insulated but the ground floor is not climate controlled. A fridge and a chest freezer seems to have survived just fine for 8 years in that environment.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> The garage is insulated but the ground floor is not climate controlled. A fridge and a chest freezer seems to have survived just fine for 8 years in that environment.


had a small frig fry in my barn office (insulated but only ac when there) in 2 years...2nd one different brand going on 12


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of New Order...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I'm pretty disappointed in that trailer. Looks like a lot of CGI women bouncing around trying to fight each other....boring.

Now if it had THIS kind of gritty combat... I'd be interested!!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

So my son hasn't adapted well to virtual schooling. Too much temptation from iPads, phones, and the switch. So I cobbled together this chest with multiple padlocks and he has to earn all 4 keys (well, only 2 different ones but hopefully he won't figure it out) to get games after school.
















And of course like all of my projects, blood is involved


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> So my son hasn't adapted well to virtual schooling. Too much temptation from iPads, phones, and the switch. So I cobbled together this chest with multiple padlocks and he has to earn all 4 keys (well, only 2 different ones but hopefully he won't figure it out) to get games after school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bloody good idea!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Saw this in the Chanel boutique recently, the "resident watch guy" (whom I thought was not exactly knowledgeable, but at least better than the bag sales girls) was going on about Chanel watch is not a fashion watch, and that it has serious horology pedigree.
> The movement won several GPHG awards over the years and is one of the first to feature full ceramic case + bracelets...
> I don't know anything about GPHG, or why J12 movement won the awards. To me, the decoration looks bland, but that's the limited extend of my knowledge anyway.
> 
> ...


Do you want to get divorce?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a bloody good idea!


Do you ever sleep Bro,a Dog? Isnt it like 4:30am there When this was posted?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> After much scientific study I have determined:
> 
> OoO: wake up and have 12-20 pages of posts to read.
> 
> Son of OoO: wake up and have 3-4 pages of posts to read.


That's becuase a number of us (well two specifically) post a lot less


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Do you ever sleep Bro,a Dog? Isnt it like 4:30am there When this was posted?


You're right. A little after four in the morning ...

I was thinking of you guys


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> +1 all those fashion or jewelry related luxury watches are fashion dependent, when the fashion changes, they end up in a drawer, regardless of their price; this applies to Cartier, Bulgary, Hermes, etc... take the Bulgari Serpenti for instance, women would kill for a 30K+ full gold model, but wouldn't dare being seen wearing it when the next model will be out.


and if she is into 'brands' she'd know Rolex too


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> So my son hasn't adapted well to virtual schooling. Too much temptation from iPads, phones, and the switch. So I cobbled together this chest with multiple padlocks and he has to earn all 4 keys (well, only 2 different ones but hopefully he won't figure it out) to get games after school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately virtual schooling is a solitary event and kids need interaction with each other. Hopefully this COVID19 crisis will be a thing of the past sooner than later.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately virtual schooling is a solitary event and kids need interaction with each other. Hopefully this COVID19 crisis will be a thing of the past sooner than later.


true for sure..... course there are quite a few places it's not virtual.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're right. A little after four in the morning ...
> 
> I was thinking of you guys


Hope you are OK.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's becuase a number of us (well two specifically) post a lot less


Yes, you and Tooth. What happened? It's like you guys lost your mojo after that zoom call. Did you all get zapped by some Hydra mind altering, mind control thing?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Agree 100%. I've always felt that Rosberg retired in part due to not wanting to compete with Hamilton any further. He won his championship and he's like "I'm out!" One and done.


this! I never rated Rosberg as a driver. He, Button and Vettel. Right team at the right team


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Reminds me, then, of a video I saw about Braun watches and how their lug-to-strap transition isn't flexible at all. They behave like they've got a stupid 60mm lug-to-lug or something like that.
> 
> (goddamn it's hard to find good videos of these watches)
> 
> ...


That looks like a kickstarter watch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, you and Tooth. What happened? It's like you guys lost your mojo after that zoom call. Did you all get zapped by some Hydra mind altering, mind control thing?


good point ...sometimes reality works sometimes imagination is better


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't want to ruin it for you but excellent summary. No Country for Old Men next.


I actually thought of that movie as I was watching it....thinking how much better it was. That was a masterclass of edge of the seat suspense....great movie.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> true for sure..... course there are quite a few places it's not virtual.


The school is to start in a week. Local authorities are to decide whether they will be open. My children live like zombies (internet and phones). It would be good for them to step away from computers for a moment. On the other hand, going back to school is potentially opening a Pandora's box. I don't know what to think about all this anymore. And in Poland, disease records are currently breaking ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> this! I never rated Rosberg as a driver. He, Button and Vettel. Right team at the right team


Oh yeah, I forgot about Button and his season in that unsponsored Brawn car that tore through the races. Right time, right team, right car.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Come on! Bayern has already won enough. Wouldn't it be nice to see a team who have never won before win it?
> 
> Go PSG! BAY - PSG 2:3


I was happy with the result largely becuase I don't like seeing teams which spend massively on big players in a short period of time win anything. So pretty much any club that's owned by the Russians or UAE


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I was happy with the result largely becuase I don't like seeing teams which spend massively on big players in a short period of time win anything. So pretty much any club that's owned by the Russians or UAE


+1


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Meant to say "have to listen to him" in the context you were talking about.
> 
> Pearl Jam was actually my favorite of all the grunge bands. Nirvana a close second. I could never get into Soundgarden or AIC, but have to acknowledge Chris Cornell's voice was the best of all of them. Almost supernatural.


The thing is that Cornell's music by and large never suited his voice. Occasional moments but his voice at its best for me was when he was covering stuff


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Bayern is a team with traditions, with its own football school: junior footballers, youngsters and eagles. It has many pupils in its composition. And at PSG? Sheikhs shuffle the money, buy a mischievous Neymar who smashes the team inside.
> 
> Bayern must win, because Lewandowski plays in it, who has not yet raised this cup.


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Also, why I like the English Premier League the best as it's the most competitive. You don't start the season pretty much knowing who will win. Yes there are some favorites but there's far from any safe bet. Seeing Leicester City win a few years ago was pretty awesome.


That season 2015-16 was the season I domt think anyone had an issue with the winner.

im A Man U fan And whilst we think we're in with a chance we ain't winning shyte for a very long time


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I think I killed it ok got to remove the blue tape and someone is coming to pain the ceiling , ain't touching that plus heading out in the am ...


Nice work Jma, definitely get someone to do the ceiling plus I can see the marks on the speckling above the candles ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I think Cartier has more than a little cred. They've been in the watch game for a good while and have their own consistent character.


Whilst this is true Cartier still make some garbage looking watches


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Just got back. Had a fine time. Cycling, canoeing, drinking. I even had sex, and not with myself!


Nice work!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Whilst this is true Cartier still make some garbage looking watches


Waiting for the Cartier fanboys to dogpile you...

... still waiting...

...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That looks like a kickstarter watch


Yeah, it does, now that you mention it.

It's like, let's get together and contact some AliB factory to make some watches... oh, their price list says double the cost for applied indices and textured dial, so, uh, let's pick a font that nobody else is using and just have them print it... Let's do something unique with the lugs and strap, it'll be cool... put the renders in the campaign video... great reactions from our backers!... (gets first fifty prototypes) uh FAWk these lugs suck... but the early backers want them and they keep getting all the comments... well okay let's push for another thousand...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Whilst this is true Cartier still make some garbage looking watches


Any specific example?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, sometimes I forget that VAG owns Bentley. It's like Rolls Royce under BMW ownership. You can buy BMW 7 series which is a thinking man's Rolls Royce.


LOL I'm sure you can show off it and your a Tudor too


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I was happy with the result largely becuase I don't like seeing teams which spend massively on big players in a short period of time win anything. So pretty much any club that's owned by the Russians or UAE


I absolutely agree with you, that leaves a bad taste in the mouth for sure (TWSS). But like I stated in my other post I also don't necessarily like when big teams with old money spend massively to eliminate the competition every year like Bayern.

Also, I kind of respect the talents of some of the PSG players, such as DiMaria, Mbappe, and Silva. I do not like Neymar.

However for me it came down to basically rooting for the underdog.

Oh and like I mentioned to Mario, I do like Lewandowski as a player. He's a huge talent. He should go play for Chelsea!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Made me think of this:


Nobody rocks like you


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nobody rocks like you


"We thought they knew how to rock in Shelbyville!"
"BOOOOOOOO!!!"
"But nobody rocks like... _looks_... Springfield!"
"YAAAAYYYY!!!"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> I searched through my photo achieve on IG and found this one...
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BS_96zZDc04/
> ...


Wouldn't it have been easier to just take a photo of your forearm than search IG for a pic?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

First time adding pics from the phone since the new forum software...see how I go.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I absolutely agree with you, that leaves a bad taste in the mouth for sure (TWSS). But like I stated in my other post I also don't necessarily like when big teams with old money spend massively to eliminate the competition every year like Bayern.
> 
> Also, I kind of respect the talents of some of the PSG players, such as DiMaria, Mbappe, and Silva. I do not like Neymar.
> 
> ...


Lewandowski is old and has to guard his bones. And on the islands they play football terribly brutally. In Bayern he has his "earned retirement" and the respect of fans.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> I may try that. I thought hand basting was the equivalent of wrapping? Definitely needed 1 more hour to break down the collagen. Your way was definitely thought about as I read that often.
> 
> Hear me out, considering everything, I honestly prefer my pork baby back in my crock pot then finished in the broiler. Nail it every time, just doesn't have the smokiness, but for the ease and predictability.. can't beat it. Can fit to racks in my pot too


I like doing mine in the oven. I tired souls viding them Then finishing them in the oven but it still wasn't as nice as start to finish in the oven


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like doing mine in the oven. I tired souls viding them Then finishing them in the oven but it still wasn't as nice as start to finish in the oven


As long as they taste great, then no problemo!! Love ribs pretty much every dang way haha


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

delco714 said:


> As long as they taste great, then no problemo!! Love ribs pretty much every dang way haha


For example with honey.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're right. A little after four in the morning ...
> 
> I was thinking of you guys


Thanks.... I think?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, you and Tooth. What happened? It's like you guys lost your mojo after that zoom call. Did you all get zapped by some Hydra mind altering, mind control thing?





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, you and Tooth. What happened? It's like you guys lost your mojo after that zoom call. Did you all get zapped by some Hydra mind altering, mind control thing?


lol

well for me I realised I was spending too much time on here


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Waiting for the Cartier fanboys to dogpile you...
> 
> ... still waiting...
> 
> ...


You could be waiting a while...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Any specific example?


Pick anything out of their catalogue, it's all garbage


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I absolutely agree with you, that leaves a bad taste in the mouth for sure (TWSS). But like I stated in my other post I also don't necessarily like when big teams with old money spend massively to eliminate the competition every year like Bayern.
> 
> Also, I kind of respect the talents of some of the PSG players, such as DiMaria, Mbappe, and Silva. I do not like Neymar.
> 
> ...


See at Man U we spend money on players and don't win anything

I get the underdog thing but I hate the nouveau Riche clubs more.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Pick anything out of their catalogue, it's all garbage


A truly expert answer.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> As long as they taste great, then no problemo!! Love ribs pretty much every dang way haha


I've really gotten into sous vide during lockdown. pork Belly is by far the nicest thing I've done in there chicken is great too


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I've really gotten into sous vide during lockdown. pork Belly is by far the nicest thing I've done in there chicken is great too


I've been thinking about it for my thicker meat


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I've really gotten into sous vide during lockdown. pork Belly is by far the nicest thing I've done in there chicken is great too


bacon, bacon, bacon


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Got the all clear for CV19.

Pics to celebrate...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Lewandowski is old and has to guard his bones. And on the islands they play football terribly brutally. In Bayern he has his "earned retirement" and the respect of fans.


Or maybe he'll do like some other aging European players and go play in the MLS for a few years, especially if he can get to an LA or NY team. He's got 4 options.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I'm sure you can show off it and your a Tudor too


Along the same vein as this, is buying a BMW X7 a thinking man's Rolls Royce Cullinan???


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> First time adding pics from the phone since the new forum software...see how I go.
> View attachment 15414724
> View attachment 15414725
> View attachment 15414726
> ...


It works!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> lol
> 
> well for me I realised I was spending too much time on here


You should go out more often.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> You know, I'm pretty disappointed in that trailer. Looks like a lot of CGI women bouncing around trying to fight each other....boring.
> 
> Now if it had THIS kind of gritty combat... I'd be interested!!


Here ya go.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> Got the all clear for CV19.
> 
> Pics to celebrate...
> 
> ...


I'll take the Milgauss.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I've been thinking about it for my thicker meat


That's what she said....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Got the all clear for CV19.


Good news! Good to hear that @Merv


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Or maybe he'll do like some other aging European players and go play in the MLS for a few years, especially if he can get to an LA or NY team. He's got 4 options.


I do not think so. He invests the money earned well, and only former celebrities - bankrupts go to the US or Russia to improve their zero bank accounts.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> Got the all clear for CV19.


That calls for a Big Like.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Merv, this just came out over the weekend...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Merv said:


> Got the all clear for CV19.
> 
> Pics to celebrate...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey Merv, this just came out over the weekend...


Parachute pants!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure if this was a time-elapsed shot or not, but lightning strikes have been the main cause of the wild fires in California. Over 1.1 million acres burned!










Not anywhere near the Australian bushfires but still...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One good turn deserves another.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey Merv, this just came out over the weekend...


Those legs, that face, that smile....even if it rated 0% on Rotten Tomatoes I'd still watch it....she's magnificent.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I do not think so. He invests the money earned well, and only former celebrities - bankrupts go to the US or Russia to improve their zero bank accounts.


Ok out of Henry, Beckham, Pirlo, Kaka, Schweinsteiger, David Villa, Zlatan, Rooney, Lampard, Drogba, which ones were bankrupt??


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The thing is that Cornell's music by and large never suited his voice. Occasional moments but his voice at its best for me was when he was covering stuff


Nah. The Badmotorfinger album was a masterpiece. From the first song to the last. Cornell greatness.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier to just take a photo of your forearm than search IG for a pic?


Yes LOL


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

It arrived in the mail today!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice work Jma, definitely get someone to do the ceiling plus I can see the marks on the speckling above the candles ;-)


Yup that is why we need to repaint


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Ok out of Henry, Beckham, Pirlo, Kaka, Schweinsteiger, David Villa, Zlatan, Rooney, Lampard, Drogba, which ones were bankrupt??


Okay, maybe I got it wrong. They wanted to keep their lives high and no European club could live up to their financial expectations.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately virtual schooling is a solitary event and kids need interaction with each other. Hopefully this COVID19 crisis will be a thing of the past sooner than later.


That's one of the big reasons we're sending our grade 4 kid back vs keeping her home (locally, parents have the option either way). Hopefully it works out, or all kids will be sent home again.

High schooler wasn't learning enough at home. That's why he's going back..... he needs the structure. At his age, I was the same.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

ithardin said:


> It arrived in the mail today!
> View attachment 15414908


Interesting cover photo. What's Princess Diana got to do, got to do with it?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Those legs, that face, that smile....even if it rated 0% on Rotten Tomatoes I'd still watch it....she's magnificent.


The more I see her the hotter she gets . Wasn't sold at first but then there is a certain je ne sais quoi . 
I have no doubt the movie will blow. Though the first one was entertaining nuf but of course they have to double down on moooore cgi


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Merv said:


> Those legs, that face, that smile....even if it rated 0% on Rotten Tomatoes I'd still watch it....she's magnificent.


Wonder legs and smile... (on the right!)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Yup that is why we need to repaint


I would also get rid of the candles afterwards...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Okay, maybe I got it wrong. They wanted to keep their lives high and no European club could live up to their financial expectations.


That's all I meant. They go to the US for a few years at the end of their careers. A weaker league where the demands aren't as high, but they can live the high life little longer and make a ton in endorsements.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I would also get rid of the candles afterwards...


Yeah prob will go down


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I bought this for my wife a couple of years ago. Semi-vintage. She didn't care about the movement, but I made sure it was an automatic. She loves it.


I love an automatic but my chick can't be bothered with that. She wants to strap a watch on and go about her day. She barely wears the Tudor I gave her unless I set it 4 her. She wears her Quartz Cartier's and Michelle watches on the regular.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I haven't been banned from TRF either although I have less than 10 innocuous posts over there.


I got banned for an anal sex joke. I was shocked. I text the Admin and was told he wasn't offended but some people who post their are prissy little *****es. I responded that I thought a warning would have surficed, but whatever man.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> I love an automatic but my chick can't be bothered with that. She wants to strap a watch on and go about her day. She barely wears the Tudor I gave her unless I set it 4 her. She wears her Quartz Cartier's and Michelle watches on the regular.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


I actually do have to wind and set it for her. I just bought her her own watch winder so it will stay set and wound for her.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I actually do have to wind and set it for her. I just bought her her own watch winder so it will stay set and wound for her.


You will wear this automatic damn it .

Ok my wife still loves her first watch, a Victorinox MOP dial quartz I bought her a long time ago .... but so sick of changing batteries so bought her a Longines auto which she wears a lot and now the blro .
Of course she asked why she needed a gmt hand I said well to track me of course ....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merv said:


> Got the all clear for CV19.
> 
> Pics to celebrate...
> 
> ...


Now THAT deserves a true "wear them on good health"!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15414774


I prefer more jelly and less bloody.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Do you want to get divorce?


I might ended up with divorce if I buy her a snowflake. Watches works differently in Mars and Venus 😅
She has a TT DJ36, so that part is covered. R works in Venus too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> I love an automatic but my chick can't be bothered with that. She wants to *strap* a watch *on* and go about her day. She barely wears the Tudor I gave her unless I set it 4 her. She wears her Quartz Cartier's and Michelle watches on the regular.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


That's all I saw. 

Seriously you just described Mrs Mui. She just couldn't be bothered unless I set everything for her, and it's not just watches, anything that needs to be set/adjusted applies.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> I love an automatic but my chick can't be bothered with that. She wants to strap a watch on and go about her day. She barely wears the Tudor I gave her unless I set it 4 her. She wears her Quartz Cartier's and Michelle watches on the regular.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


My wife is like this...she calls me her watch b1tch as I do everything for her except wear it. She has no clue about setting, cleaning, adjusting date for months ending 30th...pretty clueless about all of it. I don't mind looking after it for her....even a ladies dj 31 i get pleasure out of handling it, cleaning it etc.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merv said:


> My wife is like this...she calls me her watch b1tch as I do everything for her except wear it. She has no clue about setting, cleaning, adjusting date for days ending 30th...pretty clueless about all of it. I don't mind looking after it for her....even a ladies dj 31 i get pleasure out of handling it, cleaning it etc.


You do realize they are simply claiming they don't know how to do it just so we have to do it for them eh?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Seriously you just described Mrs Mui. She just couldn't be bothered unless I set everything for her, and it's not just watches, anything that needs to be set/adjusted applies.


Same here. I set the DJ (and before that Exp1 36) for my wife, otherwise she'll just wear the quartz skagen.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> Same here. I set the DJ (and before that Exp1 36) for my wife, otherwise she'll just wear the quartz skagen.


My solution - get a winder.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gentlemen

This is the type of look I'm after next. I can only imagine what the VC must be. I've seen Hamilton have something similar in their Spirit of Liberty collection but at 42mm and a 52mm lug to lug I think it's a little too big for my wrist.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^I can only help by saying 42mm and 50 is too big like you say.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I was investigating Junghans Max Bill yesterday....the look without the date really catches the eye imo.

Two downsides however for me. The watch is 38mm which is fine, but the tiny lugs make the L2L only 40mm. Too small for my 7.25 inch wrist I'm sure.

Secondly, the acrylic crystal is a big plus, but apparently they put some special coating on it which renders Polywatch useless in cleaning scratches. They do have an option to pay extra for sapphire, but I'd really love an acrylic crystal watch at some point.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dog, avert your eyes...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still liking this guy...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> I was investigating Junghans Max Bill yesterday....the look without the date really catches the eye imo.
> 
> Two downsides however for me. The watch is 38mm which is fine, but the tiny lugs make the L2L only 40mm. Too small for my 7.25 inch wrist I'm sure.
> 
> Secondly, the acrylic crystal is a big plus, but apparently they put some special coating on it which renders Polywatch useless in cleaning scratches. They do have an option to pay extra for sapphire, but I'd really love an acrylic crystal watch at some point.


I'm a little concerned about the coating, too, but maybe it could be removed if it gets scratched enough.

The short lugs avoid the problem I have with Nomos and their long-ass lugs. But it looks in that photo like the strap ends are curved, which would complicate changing straps later on (if that's part of the plan).

I really like the Max Bill series in general, but MrsBS just shrugs at it. Not sure why, but tbh, I haven't figured out her style when it comes to accessories, either.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Was it Rolex GMT level sex, decent Subc sex, or "ok, I'll take it but it could have been better" omega level sex?
> 
> Trick question, there is no bad sex for men!!!!


i agree. Bad sex is still sex.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still liking this guy...
> 
> View attachment 15415227


What are they worth?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> This is the type of look I'm after next. I can only imagine what the VC must be. I've seen Hamilton have something similar in their Spirit of Liberty collection but at 42mm and a 52mm lug to lug I think it's a little too big for my wrist.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Vintage or new?

If you're ok with vintage an Omega Seamaster may fit the bill for you?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Vintage or new?
> 
> If you're ok with vintage an Omega Seamaster may fit the bill for you?


I usually don't do vintage, Richard. Nice watch though. What's the dimensions?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I can't do vintage, Richard. Nice watch though.


Omega Globemaster maybe? I really liked the one I had EXCEPT for the bracelet fit but also would be nice on the strap.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I usually don't do vintage, Richard. Nice watch though. What's the dimensions?


34.5mm without crown, 40.5 lug to lug. Should be very similar to that VC in terms of dimensions.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> This is the type of look I'm after next. I can only imagine what the VC must be. I've seen Hamilton have something similar in their Spirit of Liberty collection but at 42mm and a 52mm lug to lug I think it's a little too big for my wrist.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Has JLC Master Control been mentioned?
Mont Blanc Heritage also.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cartier have some serious watch history with the Tank and the Santos.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> My wife is like this...she calls me her watch b1tch as I do everything for her except wear it. She has no clue about setting, cleaning, adjusting date for months ending 30th...pretty clueless about all of it. I don't mind looking after it for her....even a ladies dj 31 i get pleasure out of handling it, cleaning it etc.


Same thing with my wife. I bought her a 36mm Shinola Runwell with quartz movement to wear as a beater vacation watch that she prefers over her Rolexes and JLC Reverso that she wears only on rare occasions.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rusty427 said:


> Has JLC Master Control be mentioned?
> Mont Blanc Heritage also.


That's beautiful, Rusty.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> I've been thinking about it for my thicker meat


I actually found a fantastic and healthy way of using it for healthy stir fries. Basically put your meat, herbs and sauces in a bag and cook.

Can't do veggies though because the pectin doesn't break down. However you can steam the veggies and add once everything is done. The meat is very tender and you don't need to use any oil when cooking it either

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> Got the all clear for CV19.
> 
> Pics to celebrate...
> 
> ...


Great you're COVID free!

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Vintage or new?
> 
> If you're ok with vintage an Omega Seamaster may fit the bill for you?


Now we're talking.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Along the same vein as this, is buying a BMW X7 a thinking man's Rolls Royce Cullinan???


Lmao

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Great you're COVID free!
> 
> Brother of OoO


ATM


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> It arrived in the mail today!
> View attachment 15414908


Becoming a Tudor fan boi I see???

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> I got banned for an anal sex joke. I was shocked. I text the Admin and was told he wasn't offended but some people who post their are prissy little *****es. I responded that I thought a warning would have surficed, but whatever man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


You got a response? I got nothing when I was banned from there

Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I do like these 2


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I do like these 2


Godfrey

The GMT version also makes it look that more sporty and versatile. Absolutely love that look.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dog, avert your eyes...
> 
> View attachment 15415201


i was car hunting last month and came across this -










too bad not for sale


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> too bad not for sale


left or right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I got banned for an anal sex joke. I was shocked. I text the Admin and was told he wasn't offended but some people who post their are prissy little *****es. I responded that I thought a warning would have surficed, but whatever man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Good thing. And you found WUS and the wonderful people at OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> My wife is like this...she calls me her watch b1tch as I do everything for her except wear it. She has no clue about setting, cleaning, adjusting date for months ending 30th...pretty clueless about all of it. I don't mind looking after it for her....even a ladies dj 31 i get pleasure out of handling it, cleaning it etc.


I think all men help their wives set their watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You do realize they are simply claiming they don't know how to do it just so we have to do it for them eh?


Not going to argue a fight I will lose.... and then end up sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The GMT version also makes it look that more sporty and versatile. Absolutely love that look.


That is my favourite GS.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> left or right?


take your pick sir. 
Both lovely rides i assume.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think all men help their wives set their watches.


not sure about other men, but i do the same for my wife-boss.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> I got banned for an anal sex joke. I was shocked. I text the Admin and was told he wasn't offended but some people who post their are prissy little *****es. I responded that I thought a warning would have surficed, but whatever man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


at least they explained. Hehe.

when my threads/posts got deleted, i didnt receive any explanation.

best to share that joke here. I trust the brothers of OoO are not anal about their sense of humor.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Rusty427 said:


> Cartier have some serious watch history with the Tank and the Santos.


and the Pasha.

for some reason, the Calibre de Cartier (which supposedly has the in house movement) didnt do as well as hoped.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> i was car hunting last month and came across this -
> 
> View attachment 15415318
> 
> ...


"not for sale" means "you ain't paying enough"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not going to argue a fight I will lose.... and then end up sleeping on the couch.


When I sleep on my coach, I consider that winning.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I do like these 2


Or go with a Longines flagship.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got a response? I got nothing when I was banned from there
> 
> Brother of OoO


maybe the joke was hilarious. So the consolation of informing him.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> When I sleep on my coach, I consider that winning.


for more than a year, i slept on the couch because of my snoring.

now am back on the bed because was able to get a CPAP machine.

the couch does have its perks


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still liking this guy...
> 
> View attachment 15415227


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> at least they explained. Hehe.
> 
> when my threads/posts got deleted, i didnt receive any explanation.
> 
> best to share that joke here. I trust the brothers of OoO are not anal about their sense of humor.


The thread was titled "my wife is better than your wife."

Apparently the OP's wife surprised him with a particular Rolex he wanted as a gift.

My response was along the lines of that's great, she seems like a keeper, but my chick loves anal and that makes her better than your wife.

BANNED 4 LIFE!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Along the same vein as this, is buying a BMW X7 a thinking man's Rolls Royce Cullinan???


That would be the poor man's RR Cullinan


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> The thread was titled "my wife is better than your wife."
> 
> Apparently the OP's wife surprised him with a particular Rolex he wanted as a gift.
> 
> ...


ouch, she says.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

The Thomas J said:


> The thread was titled "my wife is better than your wife."
> 
> Apparently the OP's wife surprised him with a particular Rolex he wanted as a gift.
> 
> ...


Well, here you get an OoO lifetime membership for that


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> This is the type of look I'm after next. I can only imagine what the VC must be. I've seen Hamilton have something similar in their Spirit of Liberty collection but at 42mm and a 52mm lug to lug I think it's a little too big for my wrist.
> 
> Any suggestions?


It looks OK but nothing special in the way of design. It's got a number of vintage (1950s) Omega design cues but could even be a Timex.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Vintage or new?
> 
> If you're ok with vintage an Omega Seamaster may fit the bill for you?


#nra


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> It looks OK but nothing special in the way of design. It's got a number of vintage (1950s) Omega design cues but could even be a Timex.


There are a host of Hamilton Jazzmasters that I like.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> This is the type of look I'm after next. I can only imagine what the VC must be. I've seen Hamilton have something similar in their Spirit of Liberty collection but at 42mm and a 52mm lug to lug I think it's a little too big for my wrist.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I second the vintage Seamaster.

Vintage Tudor Oyster Prince might also fit the bill!

When it comes to dress watches, I like going vintage because you can tell a "story" about the piece. And honestly, a new dress watch _a la_ JLC, Rolex Cellini, PP Calatrava, etc. are too far out of my price range to justify saving up for a watch I'll wear once a month, if that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> at least they explained. Hehe.
> 
> when my threads/posts got deleted, i didnt receive any explanation.
> 
> best to share that joke here. I trust the brothers of OoO are not anal about their sense of humor.


No rump roast please unless you are so inclined.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> When I sleep on my coach, I consider that winning.


Okay, let me print out what you typed and send it to Mrs Mui.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> When I sleep on my coach, I consider that winning.


^^^ doing you a favour.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Or go with a Longines flagship.


I don't know what's the attraction but I keep going back to look at the Longines. I know bro @Galaga didn't like the new releases but it looks damn good in photos and on YouTube.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> for more than a year, i slept on the couch because of my snoring.
> 
> now am back on the bed because was able to get a CPAP machine.
> 
> the couch does have its perks


Why couch? Don't you have another wing to go sleep in? Wife is west wing and you in right wing. Or upstairs/ downstairs. Same.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> The thread was titled "my wife is better than your wife."
> 
> Apparently the OP's wife surprised him with a particular Rolex he wanted as a gift.
> 
> ...


Oh.... that is bad. Tsk, tsk, tsk. How do you know that? Maybe the OP's wife is a multi-adapter and takes it in all the cavities? Like @Merv deep throating yesterday?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> That would be the poor man's RR Cullinan


Hahaha. Same for the Bentley SUV as well, whatever that's called. Same for the Lamborghini U R an As car. I saw the twin the other day, an Audi Q8. The ugliest car I ever laid eyes on. Fast, very, very fast but the ugliness was laid bare for all to see.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, here you get an OoO lifetime membership for that


Where's that cow photo I have been saving for a while now....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where's that cow photo I have been saving for a while now....


Godfrey! This is the cow photo I was referring to. Here we have a cow trying to eat grass on the other side of the fence and finds herself stuck in the fence. An opportunistic fellow comes along.....









The moral of the story is that the grass is not always greener on the other side. ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I second the vintage Seamaster.
> 
> Vintage Tudor Oyster Prince might also fit the bill!
> 
> ...


If there's room for a third, count me in on a vintage piece for when you need to be Kent next to your Barbie.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why couch? Don't you have another wing to go sleep in? Wife is west wing and you in right wing. Or upstairs/ downstairs. Same.


Dont live in a palace sir so not quite a wing. I slept on the couch on other room. sometimes she wants me sleep on the other side of the house, as far as possible as she can still hear my snoring even on the adjacent room. The adjacent room was just a compromise for her so i could be nearby in the event of something. Didnt matter to me.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, let me print out what you typed and send it to Mrs Mui.


Maybe get an extra pillow embroidered with this text


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> The thread was titled "my wife is better than your wife."
> 
> Apparently the OP's wife surprised him with a particular Rolex he wanted as a gift.
> 
> ...


Ok, your wife is better.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, let me print out what you typed and send it to Mrs Mui.


Hogging the bed is kind of her thing so it's cool, no harm no foul eh?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If the one above doesn't sing to me when it finally arrives, I'm going for this GS


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Hogging the bed is kind of her thing so it's cool, no harm no foul eh?


Her arse is on fire? Use a good lube, less friction burns.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

And there will be more watches for sale in my small collection, probably another two Seikos will leave. I’ve discovered there is too much overlap and not enough diversity.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> And there will be more watches for sale in my small collection, probably another two Seikos will leave. I've discovered there is too much overlap and not enough diversity.


Congratulations! I believe that you have level up


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Her arse is on fire? Use a good lube, less friction burns.


Should've used that gif for replying to @The Thomas J


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahaha. Same for the Bentley SUV as well, whatever that's called. Same for the Lamborghini U R an As car. I saw the twin the other day, an Audi Q8. The ugliest car I ever laid eyes on. Fast, very, very fast but the ugliness was laid bare for all to see.


What do you expect from Volkswagen group? They are good at marketing though, they managed to make people believe that the worst pile of sh1tty engineering is actually a real Bugatti; Ettore must be spinning in his grave!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Should've used that gif for replying to @The Thomas J


You can always go back and quote his post


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> What do you expect from Volkswagen group? They are good at marketing though, they managed to make people believe that the worst pile of sh1tty engineering is actually a real Bugatti; Ettore must be spinning in his grave!


LOL. Not only turning in his grave but spinning huh?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> And there will be more watches for sale in my small collection, probably another two Seikos will leave. I've discovered there is too much overlap and not enough diversity.


What's for the chop?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> What's for the chop?


My modded SKX007J. Never missing another watch again. Possibly one of my turtles. It won't be the 775. More likely the PADI.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> What do you expect from Volkswagen group? They are good at marketing though, they managed to make people believe that the worst pile of sh1tty engineering is actually a real Bugatti; Ettore must be spinning in his grave!


Godfrey

Same formula with most watch brands: take a defunct brand that was founded two hundred years ago that ended up in bankruptcy, gather parts from the Swiss (60%) and Chinese (40%) parts bin, post an 18th century portrait painting of the founder, mention the word "heritage" as much as possible, et voilà!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks like we will be getting a new Submariner


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Looks like we will be getting a new Submariner


Can you zoom out for a bit more detail


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Same formula with most watch brands: take a defunct brand that was founded two hundred years ago that ended up in bankruptcy, gather parts from the Swiss (60%) and Chinese (40%) parts bin, post an 18th century portrait painting of the founder, mention the word "heritage" as much as possible, et voilà!


Ball Watch?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ball Watch?


You know we can't talk about that one


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Looks like we will be getting a new Submariner


Time to put that deposit down and start selling all the unwanted watches


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know we can't talk about that one


Why not?

Ball Watch, Ball Watch, Ball Watch


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Looks like we will be getting a new Submariner


Maybe a Rolex redition of the P01


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why not?
> 
> Ball Watch, Ball Watch, Ball Watch


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Or go with a Longines flagship.


Does anybody look at Baume et Mercier? I know nothing about the brand and it's never mentioned here but they look well made and have a lot of pieces along those lines. Confused why this brand is completely snubbed.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> The thread was titled "my wife is better than your wife."
> 
> Apparently the OP's wife surprised him with a particular Rolex he wanted as a gift.
> 
> ...


Great comeback. Messy and stinky but entertaining. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Time to put that deposit down and start selling all the unwanted watches


Count me out; unless there is a killer PM Sport model in the reveal, I won't be getting any new Rolex anytime soon


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey! This is the cow photo I was referring to. Here we have a cow trying to eat grass on the other side of the fence and finds herself stuck in the fence. An opportunistic fellow comes along.....
> View attachment 15415417
> 
> 
> The moral of the story is that the grass is not always greener on the other side.


I got a great joke I posted a long time ago about an incident just like this. Think I used Sporty as the butt of the joke.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Does anybody look at Blume et Mercier? I know nothing about the brand and it's never mentioned here but they look well made and have a lot of pieces along those lines. Confused why this brand is completely snubbed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


i have the clifton complete calendar. Looks nice and reasonably priced.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Great comeback. Messy and stinky but entertaining.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


doesnt have to be that messy and stinky  and entertaining for sure.  you will truly laugh your a$$ off.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 15415433
> 
> If the one above doesn't sing to me when it finally arrives, I'm going for this GS
> View attachment 15415434


Only gripe I have about the GS is they tend to run a bit thick. Great products otherwise.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's my Baume et Mercier. Bought it as i was curious what a complete calendar would feel like wearing. And didnt want to spend much.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Here's my Baume et Mercier. Bought it as i was curious what a complete calendar would feel like wearing. And didnt want to spend much.
> View attachment 15415509


It's a sharp watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Only gripe I have about the GS is they tend to run a bit thick. Great products otherwise.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I hear you. It is a little thick. I'm hoping the Longines blows me away. Will also save me close to $5k.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This teaser video has been up for 3 minutes and already someone "dislikes" it? I mean, how did a watch brand get so controversial? What's on the video that even warrants a "dislike"?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Count me out; unless there is a killer PM Sport model in the reveal, I won't be getting any new Rolex anytime soon


LOL. I am not "ordering" any new watches since I still have three on back order. Mrs Dogbert will kill me if she finds out that I have ordered some more....

That time, I will need to get down on all fours and take a pineapple up the arse.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I got a great joke I posted a long time ago about an incident just like this. Think I used Sporty as the butt of the joke.


This is my favourite shared by @sportura


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I got a great joke I posted a long time ago about an incident just like this. Think I used Sporty as the butt of the joke.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I remember it, though not well enough to quote. Worthy of a retelling.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i was car hunting last month and came across this -
> 
> View attachment 15415318
> 
> ...


Kendall has a 993. That's cool

Bro of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh.... that is bad. Tsk, tsk, tsk. How do you know that? Maybe the OP's wife is a multi-adapter and takes it in all the cavities? Like @Merv deep throating yesterday?


Reminds me of an old Playboy cartoon: A lady of the evening was standing nonchalantly on the street corner with a sign, "Three holes. No waiting."


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahaha. Same for the Bentley SUV as well, whatever that's called. Same for the Lamborghini U R an As car. I saw the twin the other day, an Audi Q8. The ugliest car I ever laid eyes on. Fast, very, very fast but the ugliness was laid bare for all to see.


My GF (who is very much not the car person) and I were talking about how ugly said Lambo is. When I told her the story of the car and it being a performance SUV her response was "that story is lamer than the car looks"

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> What do you expect from Volkswagen group? They are good at marketing though, they managed to make people believe that the worst pile of sh1tty engineering is actually a real Bugatti; Ettore must be spinning in his grave!


I really am at odds with that group. I mean I love Porsche but then there's everything else

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> My modded SKX007J. Never missing another watch again. Possibly one of my turtles. It won't be the 775. More likely the PADI.


Which one is your modded 007?

Bro of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I hear you. It is a little thick. I'm hoping the Longines blows me away. Will also save me close to $5k.


Hate to keep bringing these guys up but they are doing everything right. How sweet is this watch?









39mm 1701 Pontchartrain® Exhibition Classic Big Crown. Men & Women


1701 Pontchartrain® Classic Exhibition Exclusively limited to 50 numbered pieces Polished 39mm case. Automatic self-winding Swiss movement with date window. Crown with black and silver Detroit Fleur-de-Lys. Roman numerals. Calfskin leather band with buckle. Ships next business day...




detroitwatchco.com





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Reminds me of an old Playboy cartoon: A lady of the evening was standing nonchalantly on the street corner with a sign, "Three holes. No waiting."


What if there was a quartet? 

Just wondering....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My GF (who is very much not the car person) and I were talking about how ugly said Lambo is. When I told her the story of the car and it being a performance SUV her response was "that story is lamer than the car looks"
> 
> Bro of OoO


LOL. Sounds like something Mrs Dogbert will say.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Hate to keep bringing these guys up but they are doing everything right. How sweet is this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna disagree looking at the specs you get for 1k.


*Caliber:* Swiss Eta 2824-2. Automatic & Manual winding, 25 Jewels, Glucidur balance, Shock-absorber-Incabloc, Nivarox 2 Hairspring, Date Calendar, 28800 Vibrations Per Hour, 38 hour power reserve. Finition Elabore, Perlage, blued screws, Cote de Geneve finish on rotor


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> I remember it, though not well enough to quote. Worthy of a retelling.


Since sporty still lurks I'll tell it again. Lol

The story goes: Me, Sporty, and another unnamed bro here had a meet up in upstate NY. While driving this somewhat rural area road, Bro Unknown slams brakes and pulls over to the side the road. 
"What are you doing man?" "Look there's a cow with his head stuck in the fence." So we get out too. 
Now I'm thinking he's going help the cow. Nope. He proceeds to drop his pants and have his way with this poor cow.(West Virginia style). 
That's when it started to get weird. As I'm slowly walking backwards to the car Mr. Unknown yells "hey, any of you guys want a piece of this too?" Right away Sporty yells "me me me". So he runs on over there, drops his britches, and sticks his own head in that fence. 
I hitched a ride back to the airport.

I think the zoom get togethers are a much better option than meet ups. JS. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Sounds like something Mrs Dogbert will say.


It Is a bit like Top Gears Cool Wall. If you have to explain the car and justify its existence it's not cool. Makes a lot of sense


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What if there was a quartet?
> 
> Just wondering....


Two hands...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Two hands...


Godfrey.

If @sportura is lurking...

The ex-coach of his favorite football team had a thing for feet...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Since sporty still lurks I'll tell it again. Lol
> 
> The story goes: Me, Sporty, and another unnamed bro here had a meet up in upstate NY. While driving this somewhat rural area road, Bro Unknown slams brakes and pulls over to the side the road.
> "What are you doing man?" "Look there's a cow with his head stuck in the fence." So we get out too.
> ...


no bull?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> ouch, she says.


But only the first time


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> no bull?


 This a freaky bunch in this thread. No judging.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Two hands...


triple p*********n is a logistical hurdle in itself. Plus two hands. That would be the epitome of multi-tasking.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Does anybody look at Baume et Mercier? I know nothing about the brand and it's never mentioned here but they look well made and have a lot of pieces along those lines. Confused why this brand is completely snubbed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I haven't. Not sure why, either. But the local ADs who carry them also carry big guns like Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Patek, Breguet, etc. I'll make a point to check out everything in the cases when it comes time to spend money.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

For Bro G....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> This teaser video has been up for 3 minutes and already someone "dislikes" it? I mean, how did a watch brand get so controversial? What's on the video that even warrants a "dislike"?


Disliked because maybe the page took longer to load than the video played?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What if there was a quartet?
> 
> Just wondering....


Ask Falwell Jr.

#NotTooSoon


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It Is a bit like Top Gears Cool Wall. If you have to explain the car and justify its existence it's not cool. Makes a lot of sense


The Cool Wall was one of my favorite segments of the show. I think I agreed with every assessment they made, too, even if I had liked the car and it ended up in the Uncool side.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Hate to keep bringing these guys up but they are doing everything right. How sweet is this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.

I should get this one just 'cuz my grandpa flew a B24:








44mm B24 Liberator Pilot 1st Edition


B24 Liberator Chronograph Pilot 1st Edition Exclusively limited to 100 numbered pieces Polished and brushed finish 44mm case. Automatic self-winding movement with date window. Aviator crown with embossed Fleur-de-Lys. The B24 Liberator caseback displays the top view of the B24. Calf Leather band...




detroitwatchco.com


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Merv said:


> My wife is like this...she calls me her watch b1tch as I do everything for her except wear it. She has no clue about setting, cleaning, adjusting date for months ending 30th...pretty clueless about all of it. I don't mind looking after it for her....even a ladies dj 31 i get pleasure out of handling it, cleaning it etc.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> My solution - get a winder.


Which is what I did.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i agree. Bad sex is still sex.


Like pizza, even when it's bad, it's pretty good.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Like pizza, even when it's bad, it's pretty good.


cold or hot

on the couch, in bed, on the table, in the kitchen

best with someone. Treat if having it with two or more.

upon waking up, for breakfast, lunch, snack, dinner, before going to bed.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> triple p*********n is a logistical hurdle in itself. Plus two hands. That would be the epitome of multi-tasking.


Like this? Tentacle erotica - Wikipedia


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i was car hunting last month and came across this -
> 
> View attachment 15415318
> 
> ...


Is it wrong that I'm thinking that unless she's a working model or actress, someone else owns that car??


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


>


I like this better than the other one because of the contrast. The other one has almost none and I know I'd have trouble seeing the time!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I should get this one just 'cuz my grandpa flew a B24:
> 
> ...


That one is pretty large though. They also have a smaller pilot non chrono in 39mm. I really want their GMT. The Fluer de lis crowns get me every time.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Disliked because maybe the page took longer to load than the video played?


You need to do something about your internet connection...
But then again, I don't mind myself some slow motion with the right subject matter.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> You need to do something about your internet connection...
> But then again, I don't mind myself some slow motion with the right subject matter.


reinsert gif of 15.5kbps nudies


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> When I sleep on my coach, I consider that winning.


Definitely winning:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Is it wrong that I'm thinking that unless she's a working model or actress, someone else owns that car??


It's unfortunate that that's the first thing that comes to mind, even for me, both because 1. it's such a strong stereotype, and 2. it's got basis in fact - not because attractive women can't be talented and smart (they can), but because people are willing to give such women a free pass at life simply thanks to how they look.

Sorry, being a downer again...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Is it wrong that I'm thinking that unless she's a working model or actress, someone else owns that car??


That's Kendall Jenner. Here's a better shot of her. She's the one on the left.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I like this better than the other one because of the contrast. The other one has almost none and I know I'd have trouble seeing the time!


Here is a small comparison.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Which is what I did.


Does she put it on the winder?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 15415433
> 
> If the one above doesn't sing to me when it finally arrives, I'm going for this GS
> View attachment 15415434


Just do the GS. It is much better!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Here is a small comparison.


I love these pics.

Y'all might remember how I've talked about JLC's hands and the different surface treatments they use - they're half frosted and half polished. In the third pic, the hands are treating the ambient light exactly the same, meaning that the frosted halves appear bright and the polished halves appear dark. On the silver dial, then, the polished parts of the hands give a dark contrast against the dial; and on the black dial, the frosted parts stand out because they're bright.

I think it's a great trick, and I wish Rolex would do something similar instead of going the easier route with full-polished hands that might wash out on any dial color.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know we can't talk about that one


That's OK, it's singular. It's not "Balls" watch.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's Kendall Jenner. Here's a better shot of her. She's the one on the left.
> 
> View attachment 15415830


Oh I know who she is. Very beautiful. My favorite "Kardashian" now that she's all grown up. I just didn't recognize her in that photo. And she definitely owns that car and probably some even more expensive ones.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Here is a small comparison.


The 3rd photo really shows the contrast problem in the white/silver dial.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> It's unfortunate that that's the first thing that comes to mind, even for me, both because 1. it's such a strong stereotype, and 2. it's got basis in fact - not because attractive women can't be talented and smart (they can), but because people are willing to *give such women a free pass at life* simply thanks to how they look.
> 
> Sorry, being a downer again...


I think that's only fair; think of the quality of our lives _without_ them, dude. ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does she put it on the winder?


That's a good one!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Just do the GS. It is much better!


Plus the GS doesn't have fake age spots, either.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> This teaser video has been up for 3 minutes and already someone "dislikes" it? I mean, how did a watch brand get so controversial? What's on the video that even warrants a "dislike"?


There are just people who live to watch the world burn...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> That's OK, *it's singular*. It's not "Balls" watch.


Which, out of consideration for one of our bros, is exactly why we don't talk about them...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My GF (who is very much not the car person) and I were talking about how ugly said Lambo is. When I told her the story of the car and it being a performance SUV her response was "that story is lamer than the car looks"
> 
> Bro of OoO


My wife has always said that a Lambo looks like a cockroach on wheels. ?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> I love these pics.
> 
> Y'all might remember how I've talked about JLC's hands and the different surface treatments they use - they're half frosted and half polished. In the third pic, the hands are treating the ambient light exactly the same, meaning that the frosted halves appear bright and the polished halves appear dark. On the silver dial, then, the polished parts of the hands give a dark contrast against the dial; and on the black dial, the frosted parts stand out because they're bright.
> 
> I think it's a great trick, and I wish Rolex would do something similar instead of going the easier route with full-polished hands that might wash out on any dial color.


Here are some more clear photos. There is also some luma on the hands. Once upon a time I was very ill with the bright dial model.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> Looks like we will be getting a new Submariner


Cry baby "I can't get it" brigade coming in 3... 2... 1...



> Hard to be enthusiastic about something most people will never see, let alone own. The recent hullabaloo in buying new models tarnishes anything with a bit of "who effing cares?"
> 
> So whatever they release, I'm sure the pictures will be very nice. Otherwise, back to real life.


?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Definitely winning:


Never realized typos can be so much fun


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> My wife has always said that a Lambo looks like a cockroach on wheels.


Are you sure she's not talking about the drivers?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> There are just people who live to watch the world burn...


Couldn't like for obvious reasons...sad but true.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you sure she's not talking about the drivers?


Very likely both!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Cry baby "I can't get it" brigade coming in 3... 2... 1...


I seem to remember a couple days ago people saying no way we are getting a blue sub. Dunno

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another shining example of American education...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I seem to remember a couple days ago people saying no way we are getting a blue sub. Dunno
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No way José


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Only gripe I have about the GS is they tend to run a bit thick. Great products otherwise.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You spelled thicc wrong.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

They're part 


BarracksSi said:


> I haven't. Not sure why, either. But the local ADs who carry them also carry big guns like Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Patek, Breguet, etc. I'll make a point to check out everything in the cases when it comes time to spend money.


They're part of Richemont


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> No way José


I wouldn't be so sure brother. Remember when Rolex and Tudor released the Pepsi in the same year? This year we already have the Tudor 58 Blue, who's to say it really wouldn't happen?

Perhaps they will be offering Smurf owners a free update again?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I seem to remember a couple days ago people saying no way we are getting a blue sub. Dunno
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I would like a blue SS Sub but I don't think it'll happen but maybe it's a black dial/blue bezel Sub?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another shining example of American education...
> 
> View attachment 15416038


Befitting...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> I would like a blue SS Sub but I don't think it'll happen but maybe it's a black dial/blue bezel Sub?


I would like that a lot. ... or even the reverse, blue dial/black bezel (although black dials with different colored dials aren't really in Rolex's wheelhouse, right?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That's OK, it's singular. It's not "Balls" watch.


Even tho jshark not here as often, we should watch out for his feelings.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I would like that a lot. ... or even the reverse, blue dial/black bezel (although black dials with different colored dials aren't really in Rolex's wheelhouse, right?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think bro @Panerol Forte made a cool mockup of a blue bezel/black dial Sub that looks really good. Not sure about the inverse, I can't immediately think of one prior colored dial/black bezel example.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More wine "cellar" envy...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Vintage-ish Dynamic Chrono day on distressed Colareb today.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

All this talk about new Rolex watches _in the Rolex subforum_. Preposterous, this is OoO _and_ it's Tuesday

Here's my rubber strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> All this talk about new Rolex watches _in the Rolex subforum_. Preposterous, this is OoO _and_ it's Tuesday
> 
> Here's my rubber strap
> 
> ...


Gonna have to cheat as I forgot it was Tuesday










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I think bro @Panerol Forte made a cool mockup of a blue bezel/black dial Sub that looks really good. Not sure about the inverse, I can't immediately think of one prior colored dial/black bezel example.


The reverse can look pretty good as well, if this Oris is any indication of that color combo.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> The reverse can look pretty good as well, if this Oris is any indication of that color combo.


I sometimes feel I should look at Oris more.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> .
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


+18 sensitive content LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I sometimes feel I should look at Oris more.


Me too.

A friend has the Topper LE 65 and it's really cool.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> There are just people who live to watch the world burn...


I signed up for the queue committee that was set up outside my AD door for the opening of September 1st. I am number 64. But I had to get up at 5:45 this morning, buy a chocolate box and hand it to the writer holding the magic notebook. Earlier, I handed a bottle of whiskey to the security guard who is guarding it against people like me ...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> I signed up for the queue committee that was set up outside my AD door for the opening of September 1st. I am number 64. But I had to get up at 5:45 this morning, buy a chocolate box and hand it to the writer holding the magic notebook. Earlier, I handed a bottle of whiskey to the security guard who is guarding it against people like me ...


I'm G06 in my line...










😂


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> I'm G06 in my line...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A, B, C, D, E, F, G - then you are in the seventh hundred! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> A, B, C, D, E, F, G - then you are in the seventh hundred! Congratulations!!!


I'm so excited!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Me too.
> 
> A friend has the Topper LE 65 and it's really cool.


I'm leaning more towards plainer field watches.. Like this?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I'm leaning more towards plainer field watches.. Like this?
> View attachment 15416342
> View attachment 15416343


I like these too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I like these too.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another shining example of American education...
> 
> View attachment 15416038


That looks more like American Dyslexia


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> That looks more like American Dyslexia


I had a similar thought, that maybe bro Dogg had something to do with it 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I LOVE the Oris Artelier Jumping Hour!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> I had a similar thought, that maybe bro Dogg had something to do with it
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Bro Dog has only a problem with models suffering from Anorexia; Dyslexia is ok with him if paired with a little Hyperphagia


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> That looks more like American Dyslexia





rjohnson56 said:


> I had a similar thought, that maybe bro Dogg had something to do with it
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah, he meant to call himself Bro God.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

First strap change on the new PAM574. While I'm waiting on the custom ones to be made, I went ahead and ordered this non-tapered Forest Green Horween from B&R Bands. I think this shade of green is really great with this watch. I like it!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

better days


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which, out of consideration for one of our bros, is exactly why we don't talk about them...


Ball Watch?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> My wife has always said that a Lambo looks like a cockroach on wheels.


Your wife is smart


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Which one is your modded 007?
> 
> Bro of OoO











One on the right.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you sure she's not talking about the drivers?


She was ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I seem to remember a couple days ago people saying no way we are getting a blue sub. Dunno
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Their heads are a spinning at the moment


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another shining example of American education...
> 
> View attachment 15416038


LOL. It's the intern's fault


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Even tho jshark not here as often, we should watch out for his feelings.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. It's the intern's fault


That's what Bill said.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Thoughts on the NEW Seiko Presage Sharp Edge Series coming out next month?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More wine "cellar" envy...
> 
> View attachment 15416213


Nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> All this talk about new Rolex watches _in the Rolex subforum_. Preposterous, this is OoO _and_ it's Tuesday
> 
> Here's my rubber strap
> 
> ...


Can't show you my rubber ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I sometimes feel I should look at Oris more.


I did, until I saw the integrated bracelet


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I'm so excited!


Good luck


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15416406


These are nice. Not the divers range with the integrated bracelet


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Thoughts on the NEW Seiko Presage Sharp Edge Series coming out next month?


This thread needs pics.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> That looks more like American Dyslexia


Still is AD for short


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I had a similar thought, that maybe bro Dogg had something to do with it
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Hey! Don't make fun of my dyslexia


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dog has only a problem with models suffering from Anorexia; Dyslexia is ok with him if paired with a little Hyperphagia


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, he meant to call himself Bro God.


Godbert?

That's got a nice ring to it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15416521
> better days


I think I see the light....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


Both are nice, but since you already have two black dial Rolexes, the white one would be a better choice


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Thoughts on the NEW Seiko Presage Sharp Edge Series coming out next month?


Thanks for the heads-up. Lots to like here since they're riffing on lots of GS design cues. Also like the fact that they're not priced like a GS either.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what Bill said.


She loves ice cream


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs pics.
> 
> View attachment 15416562


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


Put me down for the Polar. Too many black dial watches out there already; the white one lends something new to the typical collection...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs pics.
> 
> View attachment 15416562


There's a green one too! Not sure if I love it though


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


I like the polar better. A lot of people complain about the black dial as it makes it look like the hands are floating. I don't have that problem though. Just that black dial looks smaller.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


On that watch, I've always preferred the white!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Polar for me too......likely my next watch. Unless AD comes through with a GMT Master II (unlikely).


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I don't want to curse reality, but if everything goes well, I should check in with Polar by the end of the week


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


>


I think I prefer the JLC over the GS although both are nice dress watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I don't want to curse reality, but if everything goes well, I should check in with Polar by the end of the week


Congratulations! My AD had a polar but someone beat me to it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dog, avert your eyes...
> 
> View attachment 15415201


Is she wearing her pants backwards???

And redefining the word "side boob"?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brother Al, batten down those hatches and stay safe out there.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


Tough one but I probably prefer black. IMO it looks slightly better, more eye catching and orange and black seem to blend well together.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I did, until I saw the integrated bracelet


Not all that way


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Does anybody look at Baume et Mercier? I know nothing about the brand and it's never mentioned here but they look well made and have a lot of pieces along those lines. Confused why this brand is completely snubbed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Early on I scoured their offerings along with all the others. They have a few models that almost make it, but it seems like even the ones I like each has a feature that bothers me. I'd rather pay more to get something that's exactly what I want it to be.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh, I just realised that my friend had come back after serving his temporary time out and immediately started a new thread. He is definitely trying to get to 100 posts just by starting threads asking the same question with different watches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey! Don't make fun of my dyslexia


Hyw het ehll otn?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> at least they explained. Hehe.
> 
> when my threads/posts got deleted, i didnt receive any explanation.
> 
> best to share that joke here. I trust the brothers of OoO are not anal about their sense of humor.


Don't overlook though the position our very own SgtMod Big Toe might take and how he might apply his big toe should humor cross the line.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not all that way


That example you posted was like that. There is an AD in my city and I saw the whole range. Not worth the money they are asking for though. I could get better watches for the price. The AD was willing to give a substantial discount just to sell the watch. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hyw hey ehll otn?


****


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ****


^^^ I typed the acronym for French Connection UK and it got censored


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Hyw hey ehll otn?


I seen that coming.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Don't overlook though the position our very own SgtMod Big Toe might take and how he might apply his big toe should humor cross the line.


mike is patrolling these parts in Jason's absence


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> And there will be more watches for sale in my small collection, probably another two Seikos will leave. I've discovered there is too much overlap and not enough diversity.


You don't really need diversity. Just buy what you like.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


I hate the hour hand on the black, it looks stubby because it's not lumed like the white. Polar is the Exp II for me, but the modern Exp II is two big for my wrist.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You don't really need diversity. Just buy what you like.


The problem with diversity is when you keep coming back to the same one.

WTF did I just say?

Was I thinking of Mrs BT when I typed that?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> I seen that coming.


Before I fixed it...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That example you posted was like that. There is an AD in my city and I saw the whole range. Not worth the money they are asking for though. I could get better watches for the price. The AD was willing to give a substantial discount just to sell the watch. LOL


Tags?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


Poznaj?

Italian or Croatian?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> First strap change on the new PAM574. While I'm waiting on the custom ones to be made, I went ahead and ordered this non-tapered Forest Green Horween from B&R Bands. I think this shade of green is really great with this watch. I like it!


Looks great. I almost have all my supplies to try making straps. Not sure if I have the correct leathers to do it right but we will see. It will probably have me at the local Tandy leather store buying all kinds of crap. Waiting on my glue and an edge tool.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


White!








I foresee an equal number of black proponents. They matter too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


I love the black but the polar seems to be the class favorite here. That's the only other pricey watch on my list.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> You don't really need diversity. Just buy what you like.


Diversity is overrated. Just don't tell that to an SJW.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Al, batten down those hatches and stay safe out there.


Well the first storm was a total dud. The next one is strong but projected to land far enough away to only get some rain. But these things have turned at the last minute before.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks great. I almost have all my supplies to try making straps. Not sure if I have the correct leathers to do it right but we will see. It will probably have me at the local Tandy leather store buying all kinds of crap. Waiting on my glue and an edge tool.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I love the black but the polar seems to be the class favorite here. That's the only other pricey watch on my list.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In pics it's difficult but when compared side by side in the flesh the polar is so much nicer.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I recently watched this....outstanding....three thumbs up. Some shady shenanigans going on with this story...amazing.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

For the last 20 minutes, it's been raining in my front yard and dry in my back yard. I'm used to such a sharp edge out west, but it's unusual here at home.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> The problem with diversity is when you keep coming back to the same one.


I think you've just hit on my problem.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

The Polar Exp 2 looks like the boss from Fantasy Island...classy. The black Exp 2 looks like his midget sidekick with the stubby hands.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Lots to like here since they're riffing on lots of GS design cues. Also like the fact that they're not priced like a GS either.
> 
> View attachment 15416566


Yeah, I think pricing is going to be around $1100USD


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, I just realised that my friend had come back after serving his temporary time out and immediately started a new thread. He is definitely trying to get to 100 posts just by starting threads asking the same question with different watches.


HAHA

Meanwhile my new archenemy has been relatively silent after I handed him his a$$ a few times over.

Seriously though, why doesn't WUS just ban people like these? They add no value here.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


Put me down for the Polar as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> In pics it's difficult but when compared side by side in the flesh the polar is so much nicer.


Dunno. The black is all me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno. The black is all me.
> View attachment 15416689


+1. I also prefer black over polar. All about preference.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Well the first storm was a total dud. The next one is strong but projected to land far enough away to only get some rain. But these things have turned at the last minute before.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Looks like the eye will hit the Texas gulf coast near the Louisiana border. Evacuation looks like a nightmare.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Diversity is overrated. Just don't tell that to an SJW.


What's SJW?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> +1. I also prefer black over polar. All about preference.


You're dead to me, 59. Dead.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> What's SJW?


Social Justice Warrior


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> You're dead to me, 59. Dead.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> +1. I also prefer black over polar. All about preference.


Far as white dials go, I REALLY like this watch. I may have to grab one of these eventually. This is the most exciting watch I've seen lately.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15416521
> better days


I raise you


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Far as white dials go, I REALLY like this watch. I may have to grab one of these eventually. This is the most exciting watch I've seen lately.
> View attachment 15416705


Only two things wrong that I can see:
1. White dial
2. Date window

My advice: Buy an Explorer II with black dial.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Only two things wrong that I can see:
> 1. White dial
> 2. Date window
> 
> My advice: Buy an Explorer II with black dial.


The regular Pam white dial I never liked due to the painted dial instead of sandwich. They have taken care of this issue. The date window is a bit odd but I like it. Thinking it would be empty space without it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> The Polar Exp 2 looks like the boss from Fantasy Island...classy. The black Exp 2 looks like his midget sidekick with the stubby hands.


And this is how we do it here , PC only of course


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> HAHA
> 
> Meanwhile my new archenemy has been relatively silent after I handed him his a$$ a few times over.
> 
> Seriously though, why doesn't WUS just ban people like these? They add no value here.


Because it's a wrist shot, ie, a slap on the wrist 

I see it has all to do with their personalities. Some are not scammers or trolls and it would be unjust to ban them outright. Hopefully they will settle down after a while.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno. The black is all me.
> View attachment 15416689


Always bet on black!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Master of gif


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't be so sure brother. Remember when Rolex and Tudor released the Pepsi in the same year? This year we already have the Tudor 58 Blue, who's to say it really wouldn't happen?
> 
> Perhaps they will be offering Smurf owners a free update again?


but update to what? A black dial? A new shade of blue?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Gonna have to cheat as I forgot it was Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omega watches allowed on a Tuesday?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> For the last 20 minutes, it's been raining in my front yard and dry in my back yard. I'm used to such a sharp edge out west, but it's unusual here at home.


That happens at PF's place too but that's because of the size of his place.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Yeah, I think pricing is going to be around $1100USD


Might even be lower than that. This WatchTime article says 440 euros, which is around $525. Yowsa!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs pics.
> 
> View attachment 15416562


i like a lot of the presage models. But for some reason i just dont like seeing "Presage" on the dial. Seiko is fine with me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


Polar for me


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> +1. I also prefer black over polar. All about preference.


Yup, no bad decisions here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Looks like the eye will hit the Texas gulf coast near the Louisiana border. Evacuation looks like a nightmare.


This old article has lots of good info about the good and bad sides of hurricanes and LA is on the bad side...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might even be lower than that. This WatchTime article says 440 euros, which is around $525. Yowsa!











But AED4300 is $1100 USD (which is 990 Euros)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15416765
> 
> But AED4300 is $1100 USD (which is 990 Euros)


It's 860 Pounds in the UK




__





Presage Sharp Edged Series | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store


Introducing an angular style to the Presage collection, visible from the dial pattern to the sharp edges of the case shape. The dial pattern is inspired by a traditional Japanese artistic design of a plant grown in Japan for over 10,000 years - hemp. This ancient pattern has been seen in Japanes ...




www.seikoboutique.co.uk





P.S.: always remember google is your friend


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> I raise you


Call


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm seething a little bit right now. We bought a used Dodge 2500 crew cab pickup a month & a half ago. It crapped out on the mrs yesterday. The mechanic just told her that the engine is basically fried. I've got a $22,000 paperweight. The dealership we bought it from is closed tomorrow so we won't even be able to contact them until Thursday.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> I'm seething a little bit right now. We bought a used Dodge 2500 crew cab pickup a month & a half ago. It crapped out on the mrs yesterday. The mechanic just told her that the engine is basically friend. I've got a $22,000 paperweight. The dealership we bought it from is closed tomorrow so we won't even be able to contact them until Thursday.


That blows


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> but update to what? A black dial? A new shade of blue?


Godfrey: i know it has been said before, but Panerol's rendering (somewhere in this thread) of the black dial sub with blue bezel is a good one. Rolex is getting a free design there. Unless Panerol charges a royalty fee. Per piece sold. 

i would be happy with a SS sub launched like that.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Call


Bet


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey: i know it has been said before, but Panerol's rendering (somewhere in this thread) of the black dial sub with blue bezel is a good one. Rolex is getting a free design there. Unless Panerol charges a royalty fee. Per piece sold.
> 
> i would be happy with a SS sub launched like that.


Lol... I'll make more money if I get paid per whine

How about this one? I dubbed it Deep Blue


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... I'll make more money if I get paid per whine
> 
> How about this one? I dubbed it Deep Blue
> 
> View attachment 15416852


I would be on the waiting list for that in a heartbeat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15416865


Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Good Night Gentlemen


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

/


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> /


Not too long ago


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15416865


I know that Westin


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I know that Westin


bought a rolex there


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... I'll make more money if I get paid per whine
> 
> How about this one? I dubbed it Deep Blue
> 
> View attachment 15416852


That's hot!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> That's hot!


Way over inflated


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Way over inflated


I guess Pam is an alien as well.....no belly button


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> I guess Pam is an alien as well.....no belly button


She's Eve.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> I'm seething a little bit right now. We bought a used Dodge 2500 crew cab pickup a month & a half ago. It crapped out on the mrs yesterday. The mechanic just told her that the engine is basically friend. I've got a $22,000 paperweight. The dealership we bought it from is closed tomorrow so we won't even be able to contact them until Thursday.


Can't like to hear that. The last car to do that to me was years and years ago in the middle of the Arizona desert.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... I'll make more money if I get paid per whine
> 
> How about this one? I dubbed it Deep Blue
> 
> View attachment 15416852


If Rolex were to introduce a blue submariner, they could possibly introduce a no date ceramic submariner with slimmer lugs and call it the 124060LB. Extremely doubtful that might occur but just sayin' ...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Poznaj?
> 
> Italian or Croatian?


Poland.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That happens at PF's place too but that's because of the size of his *palace*.


FIFY


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, no bad decisions here.


With Rolex, there are no bad decisions if you can get hold of any steel model. Even people are buying up the Air King that they hate so much. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I'm seething a little bit right now. We bought a used *Dodge* 2500 crew cab pickup a month & a half ago. It crapped out on the mrs yesterday. The mechanic just told her that the engine is basically friend. I've got a $22,000 paperweight. The dealership we bought it from is closed tomorrow so we won't even be able to contact them until Thursday.


They Dodged the angry ithardin by being closed?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey: i know it has been said before, but Panerol's rendering (somewhere in this thread) of the black dial sub with blue bezel is a good one. Rolex is getting a free design there. Unless Panerol charges a royalty fee. Per piece sold.
> 
> i would be happy with a SS sub launched like that.


How do you know if Panerol Forte is not Mr Rolex himself?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... I'll make more money if I get paid per whine
> 
> How about this one? I dubbed it Deep Blue


Whenever I hear someone say the word deep....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> That's hot!


Bro Dog Approved.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> If Rolex were to introduce a blue submariner, they could possibly introduce a no date ceramic submariner with slimmer lugs and call it the 124060LB. Extremely doubtful that might occur but just sayin' ...


LB = Les Bleus


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> First strap change on the new PAM574. While I'm waiting on the custom ones to be made, I went ahead and ordered this non-tapered Forest Green Horween from B&R Bands. I think this shade of green is really great with this watch. I like it!


That looks really good! The color is a good match


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't show you my rubber ...


Not something that we'd like to see...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


I went with the Polar.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


I was seriously interested in the Exp2 and went back and forth between white and black. But in doing so, I eventually saw too many quirks that bugged me too much. Popularity on WUS and IG seems to lean towards the Polar. It'll be interesting to see if they update it next year with something special for the 50th. Weren't the Kermit and Hulk anniversary models?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> HAHA
> 
> Meanwhile my new archenemy has been relatively silent after I handed him his a$$ a few times over.
> 
> Seriously though, why doesn't WUS just ban people like these? They add no value here.


They are here for our entertainment?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> For the last 20 minutes, it's been raining in my front yard and dry in my back yard. I'm used to such a sharp edge out west, but it's unusual here at home.


Does God have his own satellites for GPS accuracy?

Note to self: ask Rainman

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs pics.
> 
> View attachment 15416562


Yowza!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> The problem with diversity is when you keep coming back to the same one.
> 
> WTF did I just say?
> 
> Was I thinking of Mrs BT when I typed that?


Probability theory strikes again 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BonyWrists said:


> For the last 20 minutes, it's been raining in my front yard and dry in my back yard. I'm used to such a sharp edge out west, but it's unusual here at home.


It started raining 5 minutes ago for me too. And it will rain for at least 4 days. Cool - because the heat was already unbearable.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I raise you


No waves. Shark bait?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I hate the hour hand on the black, it looks stubby because it's not lumed like the white. Polar is the Exp II for me, but the modern Exp II is two big for my wrist.


It's proving what I said about the JLC's hands - if the black ExpII's were brushed or frosted, they'd definitely be easier to see.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

@mui.richard - watching the new season of Lucifer this evening ... sorry the Omega ruins the shot 

And no spoilers!! I'm only on episode 3 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I'm seething a little bit right now. We bought a used Dodge 2500 crew cab pickup a month & a half ago. It crapped out on the mrs yesterday. The mechanic just told her that the engine is basically friend. I've got a $22,000 paperweight. The dealership we bought it from is closed tomorrow so we won't even be able to contact them until Thursday.


Geez that sucks. Hope you get it resolved.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> It started raining 5 minutes ago for me too. And it will rain for at least 4 days. Cool - because the heat was already unbearable.


It's a hard compromise. I like cool weather, but I like to walk outside a lot. I don't know what will happen when winter comes and it's snow instead of rain. Walking on the local streets will be more dangerous.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It's proving what I said about the JLC's hands - if the black ExpII's were brushed or frosted, they'd definitely be easier to see.


I had never noticed that about the JLC until you mentioned it. It's a clever approach to creating contrast.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mui.richard - watching the new season of Lucifer this evening ... sorry the Omega ruins the shot
> 
> And no spoilers!! I'm only on episode 3
> 
> ...


Oh no worries about spoilers, I already finished watching all 8 episodes...
And heck no, I actually once considered picking up that particular Omega. I just didn't need another chronograph.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BonyWrists said:


> It's a hard compromise. I like cool weather, but I like to walk outside a lot. I don't know what will happen when winter comes and it's snow instead of rain. Walking on the local streets will be more dangerous.


I haven't seen snow in my area for two seasons.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Oh no worries about spoilers, I already finished watching all 8 episodes...
> And heck no, I actually once considered picking up that particular Omega. I just didn't need another chronograph.


I actually prefer the 40mm Racing over the Moonwatch (aesthetics of the moonwatch never called to me). Love the color scheme on the Racing and it's extremely comfortable. Part of me wishes it were bigger, but I'd still have it over the new 44mm Racing (I actually compared the two side by side at the boutique)

I'll definitely post when I'm finished with Lucifer; very bummed it's the last season

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually prefer the 40mm Racing over the Moonwatch (aesthetics of the moonwatch never called to me). Love the color scheme on the Racing and it's extremely comfortable. Part of me wishes it were bigger, but I'd still have it over the new 44mm Racing (I actually compared the two side by side at the boutique)
> 
> I'll definitely post when I'm finished with Lucifer; very bummed it's the last season
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, we never know. Besides Season 5 is supposed to have 16 episodes and now only the first 8 is out so there's still something to look forward to.

Kind of like Rolex marketing or Lucifer's charm eh? Milk that desire...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Well, we never know. Besides Season 5 is supposed to have 16 episodes and now only the first 8 is out so there's still something to look forward to.
> 
> Kind of like Rolex marketing or Lucifer's charm eh? Milk that desire...


Very, very true! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> It started raining 5 minutes ago for me too. And it will rain for at least 4 days. Cool - because the heat was already unbearable.


After many nice days, the forecast is also for rain. Daughter getting married on Saturday - not cool ;(


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> After many nice days, the forecast is also for rain. Daughter getting married on Saturday - not cool ;(


Well, congratulations, you will get rid of the problem that will pass on to her husband. 

The wedding party was supposed to be outdoors?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> After many nice days, the forecast is also for rain. Daughter getting married on Saturday - not cool ;(


Congrats though!!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> After many nice days, the forecast is also for rain. Daughter getting married on Saturday - not cool ;(


Aside from not liking the weather forecast, congratulations!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> After many nice days, the forecast is also for rain. Daughter getting married on Saturday - not cool ;(


Congratulations RJ! Hopefully, the weather forecast will be wrong. Time for a new watch?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Daughter getting married on Saturday


Congratulations!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

PF, did you buy this? 😊








Rare Rolex smashes JQ auction record - by selling for same price as 3-bed house


The stainless steel Rolex Military Submariner, used by British Special Forces, was the star lot in Jewellery Quarter firm Fellows' Monday auction




www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> PF, did you buy this? 😊
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God no, I am not rich enough to buy fancy junk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> The Cool Wall was one of my favorite segments of the show. I think I agreed with every assessment they made, too, even if I had liked the car and it ended up in the Uncool side.


Yeah same here. The cool wall is looking at cars from a non-car person point of view which there's more non-car people than car people. A lot of the uncool cars I liked but agree that they were uncool.

The only one I disagree with was Aston Martins. A perception that 'James Bond drives this car' is not cool, I mean you drive a car that's driven by a fictional spy

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's Kendall Jenner. Here's a better shot of her. She's the one on the left.
> 
> View attachment 15415830


I'm glad I wasn't the only one who picked it up. A female millennial, with her money, driving a 993. That is quite cool.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Here is a small comparison.


PF and Sap - you have another one for your shirt club

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> My wife has always said that a Lambo looks like a cockroach on wheels.


Haha your wife is awesome!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Even tho jshark not here as often, we should watch out for his feelings.


Hahaha BT your JS monoball calls are always brilliant

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Vintage-ish Dynamic Chrono day on distressed Colareb today.


Nice garbage bin

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs pics.
> 
> View attachment 15416562


That's quite nice. Not as nice as Tiffany though

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


White in pics, black in the flesh. My money would go on the black one. I very nearly got one a few years ago but it was a bit too big for me (lug to lug on those is massive)

Bro of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> PF and Sap - you have another one for your shirt club
> 
> Bro of OoO


I think I'm at this club already.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Always bet on black!


57!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> bought a rolex there


Aruba?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> After many nice days, the forecast is also for rain. Daughter getting married on Saturday - not cool ;(


Congrats in advance RJ. Hope the weather is decent by then

Bro of OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> PF and Sap - you have another one for your shirt club
> 
> Bro of OoO


That's how Mario ended up in OoO... he posted in the Rolex subforum, I reported him to Sappie as a potential shirt competitor, he was notified that we were talking about him, he dropped by to say hello, and got trapped in the OoO dimension


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I haven't seen snow in my area for two seasons.


I'm doubting the need for snow tires myself. If I didn't have family in Wisconsin (where my then-new snow tires saved our asses a couple winters ago), I might've never bought them. But like I told a friend, 95% of the winter they don't matter - but then when it gets bad, they suddenly matter A LOT.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I think I'm at this club already.


Are you shirt Daumenting?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah same here. The cool wall is looking at cars from a non-car person point of view which there's more non-car people than car people. A lot of the uncool cars I liked but agree that they were uncool.
> 
> The only one I disagree with was Aston Martins. A perception that 'James Bond drives this car' is not cool, I mean you drive a car that's driven by a fictional spy
> 
> Bro of OoO


I watched a compilation yesterday and saw the bit where Jeremy gauged a car based on what would happen if you drove it to pick up the actress Kristin Scott Thomas (who I think he had a crush on). He was judging a Ferrari something-or-other and said, "If you showed up in _this_, you'd look like a burk." (sp??) "But if you show up in this," pointing to a DB9, "she'll leave her husband."


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> After many nice days, the forecast is also for rain. Daughter getting married on Saturday - not cool ;(


Do you often get rain that continues all day? When I've been there, it seemed to rain on many days, but only for an hour or two at a time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Daughter getting married on Saturday


Congrats!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Aruba?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Caymans


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> After many nice days, the forecast is also for rain. Daughter getting married on Saturday - not cool ;(


Congrats, RJ! And if the weathermen over there is anything like ours, expect lots of sunshine...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Do you often get rain that continues all day? When I've been there, it seemed to rain on many days, but only for an hour or two at a time.


Often during summers it's showers, but the forecast for this weekend looks gloomy. Wedding's in a church but with CV19 the after-wedding festivities are planned for outside. It'll be what it'll be.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> black in the flesh. My money would go on the black one....but it was a bit too big for me


That's what he said?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's how Mario ended up in OoO... he posted in the Rolex subforum, I reported him to Sappie as a potential shirt competitor, he was notified that we were talking about him, he dropped by to say hello, and got trapped in the OoO dimension











He's trapped here with us


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you shirt Daumenting?


Daumenting???


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I watched a compilation yesterday and saw the bit where Jeremy gauged a car based on what would happen if you drove it to pick up the actress Kristin Scott Thomas (who I think he had a crush on). He was judging a Ferrari something-or-other and said, "If you showed up in _this_, you'd look like a burk." (sp??) "But if you show up in this," pointing to a DB9, "she'll leave her husband."


I also remember any car you could fit golf clubs in the trunk of was automatically uncool.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Daumenting???


This is OoO specific, please hold on, the explanationwill follow

@Dogbert_is_fat , can you please post the approved OoO lexicon?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

After much sleuthing, bouncing around IP address and other geekish stuff I actually don't understand, I found a fan photo of @mario1971 :


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I also remember any car you could fit golf clubs in the trunk of was automatically uncool.


Did they use that criterium for two-seaters? Because I could totally see it that way, too. You don't drive to the golf course with your dude friend in a two-seat convertible. Unless your wife/girlfriend/nanny also golfs... but isn't it the point of golfing to get away from the ball n' chain and hang out with the guys?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I watched a compilation yesterday and saw the bit where Jeremy gauged a car based on what would happen if you drove it to pick up the actress Kristin Scott Thomas (who I think he had a crush on). He was judging a Ferrari something-or-other and said, "If you showed up in _this_, you'd look like a burk." (sp??) "But if you show up in this," pointing to a DB9, "she'll leave her husband."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Out of curiosity, I will ask which version is better in your opinion?


Neither one is better than the other. All depends on whether one prefers an Explorer II with white or black dial.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> After many nice days, the forecast is also for rain. Daughter getting married on Saturday - not cool ;(











Congratulations


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's trapped here with us


Best post + gif of the day.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Neither one is better than the other. All depends on whether one prefers an Explorer II with white or black dial.


You can kick me for what I did. I sold Suba no date! Next week I'm going to pick up my EXII (he has a date that I really need at work). The seller has both versions (black and white) set aside for me. I will try both and on the spot I will choose / buy the version that I like better.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> This is OoO specific, please hold on, the explanationwill follow
> 
> @Dogbert_is_fat , can you please post the approved OoO lexicon?


We need an OoO table of nomenclature that includes the meaning of Daument, Godfrey, #NRA, etc. What other terms did I omit?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> You can kick me for what I did. I sold Suba no date! Next week I'm going to pick up my EXII (he has a date that I really need at work). The seller has both versions (black and white) set aside for me. I will try both and on the spot I will choose / buy the version that I like better.


My advice: If in doubt, choose the black.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> My advice: If in doubt, choose the black.


I have measured the black one before. White not yet ...sorry for the wrinkled shirt.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> We need an OoO table of nomenclature that includes the meaning of Daument, Godfrey, #NRA, etc. What other terms did I omit?


Doing a '59, of course


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's trapped here with us











Right...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I have measured the black one before. White not yet ...sorry for the wrinkled shirt.


Cool looking watch and shirt. At one time I owned a Polar Explorer II but thought of a big ole white dinner plate every time I looked at my arm.









No doubt one of the reasons I traded this PAM655









For this PAM574


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm doubting the need for snow tires myself. If I didn't have family in Wisconsin (where my then-new snow tires saved our asses a couple winters ago), I might've never bought them. But like I told a friend, 95% of the winter they don't matter - but then when it gets bad, they suddenly matter A LOT.


I haven't had snow tires in 30 years. I'd think differently if I were in a rural area, but all-season tires generally give me good enough go-power and nothing gives me good enough stop-going power to be out in the worst of it any more. A couple years ago I stopped commuting on snow days when I realized there isn't anybody who would complain about it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> We need an OoO table of nomenclature that includes the meaning of Daument, Godfrey, #NRA, etc. What other terms did I omit?


You're kidding, right? An easy-to-access list of lingOoO so that newbies don't have to suffer the way the rest of us have for the past two years? BWAHAHAHAHAHA.

;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I haven't had snow tires in 30 years. I'd think differently if I were in a rural area, but all-season tires generally give me good enough go-power and nothing gives me good enough stop-going power to be out in the worst of it any more. A couple years ago I stopped commuting on snow days when I realized there isn't anybody who would complain about it.


Or you could move to Texas (except the Panhandle) where we've not seen snow for the past 4-5 years, maybe longer. Just have to survive July and August.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Cool looking watch and shirt. At one time I owned a Polar Explorer II but thought of a big ole white dinner plate every time I looked at my arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of these two Pams, I would choose black.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I haven't had snow tires in 30 years. I'd think differently if I were in a rural area, but all-season tires generally give me good enough go-power and nothing gives me good enough stop-going power to be out in the worst of it any more. * A couple years ago I stopped commuting on snow days when I realized there isn't anybody who would complain about it.*


I'll tell ya, now that we've spent five straight months telecommuting, I don't think anybody would complain about staying at home on snow days anymore.

I'll remember how much better my car handled the snow back home than my dad's, though. It was the only way we got around during that Christmas break. Mine would simply walk up our sloped driveway, too, while his needed a running start to get up before it suffered too much wheelspin.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I have measured the black one before. White not yet ...sorry for the wrinkled shirt.


The black one looks really good there, too.

I always go back and forth in my head about it. Trying out different faces on my AW doesn't help, either, because white dial backgrounds make the AW's thinner hands harder to see; but the polar ExpII has got to be one of the most legible combos ever made.

I'm beginning to understand why some ADs have lounge chairs and tables, and sometimes offer refreshments. I would want to take some time with different watches on my wrist to see how I like them when just relaxing and not standing over a display case.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BonyWrists said:


> I haven't had snow tires in 30 years. I'd think differently if I were in a rural area, but all-season tires generally give me good enough go-power and nothing gives me good enough stop-going power to be out in the worst of it any more. A couple years ago I stopped commuting on snow days when I realized there isn't anybody who would complain about it.


I have always changed to winter. It is enough that once in 100 they will be useful, and be or not: my health or my disability. It is not about the snow itself, but also the temperature. And all-season tires are such hmmmm ... I will not finish.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> After many nice days, the forecast is also for rain. Daughter getting married on Saturday - not cool ;(


Isn't bad weather supposed to be good luck? Or am I totally making that up? Haha

In any instance, congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I have always changed to winter. It is enough that once in 100 they will be useful, and be or not: my health or my disability. It is not about the snow itself, but also the temperature. And all-season tires are such hmmmm ... I will not finish.


When I wear out my OEM all-seasons, I'll switch to summer tires, around 300 treadwear if I can. It'll be the same setup that I did with my previous car: winter wheels n' tires, then swap in my driveway when the seasons flip to summer temps. Like you're alluding to, the tires don't matter too much until you have to brake or swerve suddenly, so it's less about flying up highway ramps and more about safety.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Ok, your wife is better.


LOL she is a keeper. Terrible at blowing, but loves, and I mean LOVES anal!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> ouch, she says.


Sometimes

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Isn't bad weather supposed to be good luck? Or am I totally making that up? Haha
> 
> In any instance, congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We were married on a day that exceeded 100F. The skies were clear and sunny, but just at the moment of exchanging vows, there was a loud clap of thunder, but it never did rain. Everyone complained about how hot it was, but I never even noticed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> We need an OoO table of nomenclature that includes the meaning of Daument, Godfrey, #NRA, etc. What other terms did I omit?


Douchestevez, of course!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well this is Opinions on _Omega_ ... and they apparently just released a new no-date Seamaster 300M ("Nekton" edition)

I actually quite like it, a lot.









Seamaster Nekton Edition Watches | OMEGA US®


Technical excellence and elegance beyond compare: Discover the watches of the Diver 300M Nekton Edition Collection on the Official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full OMEGA® experience, browse the entire collection and purchase your favorite Nekton Edition watch online!




www.omegawatches.com





I just wish it wasn't some weird "edition" ... just call it a no-date Seamaster 300M and keep it simple!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> LOL she is a keeper. Terrible at blowing, but loves, and I mean LOVES anal!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



She knows your talking about her, right? And she's okay with it?

That would be weird too BTW.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I am very lucky in life, just like this iguana.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> When I wear out my OEM all-seasons, I'll switch to summer tires, around 300 treadwear if I can. It'll be the same setup that I did with my previous car: winter wheels n' tires, then swap in my driveway when the seasons flip to summer temps. Like you're alluding to, the tires don't matter too much until you have to brake or swerve suddenly, so it's less about flying up highway ramps and more about safety.


Always winter tires for me.... swap our summer/winter rims every 6 months or so.

Rubber compounds in all seasons start to harden around 7C / 45F.... don't need snow on the ground to impact stopping distance. Below example is on snow, but a 50% increase in stopping distance is significant...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well this is Opinions on _Omega_ ...


You're new enough to not remember that the original OoO thread asked Rolex owners what they thought of Omega _owners_. Hence the nearly 200,000 shytposts (and counting) that followed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Classic. Absolutely classic.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I think a "BSF" is also an OoO term.

From memory it meant that when a specific watch was being discussed, BSF unexpectedly pulled it out of the hat (his collection) an posted a pic?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> You're new enough to not remember that the original OoO thread asked Rolex owners what they thought of Omega _owners_. Hence the nearly 200,000 shytposts (and counting) that followed.


I think I actually responded once to the original OoO thread without really reading and posted my opinion on omega and never came back  oh what I've been missing out on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

This one is trying to work it's way into my collection....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well this is Opinions on _Omega_ ... and they apparently just released a new no-date Seamaster 300M ("Nekton" edition)
> 
> I actually quite like it, a lot.
> 
> ...


I like this a lot too!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> This one is trying to work it's way into my collection....
> 
> View attachment 15417731


I still have this one on pre-order from Topper for months now. And some people, well lots of people, whine about not being able to get a Rollie. I can't even get a Seiko! HAHAHA


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> I think a "BSF" is also an OoO term.
> 
> From memory it meant that when a specific watch was being discussed, BSF unexpectedly pulled it out of the hat (his collection) an posted a pic?


"Just trying to help the team, coach."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well this is Opinions on _Omega_ ... and they apparently just released a new no-date Seamaster 300M ("Nekton" edition)
> 
> I actually quite like it, a lot.
> 
> ...


Looks like a YM to me...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well this is Opinions on _Omega_ ... and they apparently just released a new no-date Seamaster 300M ("Nekton" edition)
> 
> I actually quite like it, a lot.
> 
> ...


Would look waaay better without the helium escape crown at 10:00. Unsure why that's such a major turn-off for me but it always has been.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A shot of the future Mrs. Joel...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> She knows your talking about her, right? And she's okay with it?
> 
> That would be weird too BTW.


I think maybe he's giving us too much information.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I am very lucky in life, just like this iguana.


Good that you are lucky. The odds, however, are with the serpents.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> This one is trying to work it's way into my collection....
> 
> View attachment 15417731




















Go with this SLA033 Willard instead. Better materials and assembly plus waaay better 8L35 movement that is basically an undecorated, unregulated GS movement although mine runs +4.8 seconds per day with only minimal positional variation. Right now the going rate is ~$3000 for one in pristine condition. With only 2500 made, it's an absolute bargain. My advice: Avoid Seiko's with MSRP in the $1000 to $1400 with 6Rxx movements.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks like a YM to me...


It does bear superficial resemblance to a YM except the YM has a date but does not have a wart at 10:00 on the side of the case.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> It does bear superficial resemblance to a YM except the YM has a date but does not have a wart at 10:00 on the side of the case.


Yup, YM's wart is at 3:00 ????


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks like a YM to me...











Someone say YM?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A shot of the future Mrs. Joel...
> 
> View attachment 15417759


Was she 12 there?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone say YM?


What's the OoO term when you BSF BSF??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Was she 12 there?


Well, if you're gonna be picky like Godert, try this instead...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's the OoO term when you BSF BSF??


Oxymoron. Only able to Daument BSF which I could do if I weren't too lazy to drop by my safety deposit box at the bank and take a couple of pictures of my Richard Lange Tourbillon in pink gold squirreled away.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks like a YM to me...


I agree, especially with that Bezel. YM is platinum though, right. I think this is steel.

I will say, the Seamaster seems to be priced right, under $6k (and likely a discount available)



5959HH said:


> Would look waaay better without the helium escape crown at 10:00. Unsure why that's such a major turn-off for me but it always has been.


I agree. I've never liked the HE valve. Although, I've only seen it in pictures and I've never actually tried on a SM 300 Diver. From those who own them, I hear the HE valve does kind of disappear and become a non-issue.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Go with this SLA033 Willard instead. Better materials and assembly plus waaay better 8L35 movement that is basically an undecorated, unregulated GS movement although mine runs +4.8 seconds per day with only minimal positional variation. Right now the going rate is ~$3000 for one in pristine condition. With only 2500 made, it's an absolute bargain. My advice: Avoid Seiko's with MSRP in the $1000 to $1400 with 6Rxx movements.


I hear you but don't want to add much more $$$ to my collection right now.

I am also more interested in the olive version, SPB153 since I do not have a green watch in my collection...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone say YM?


nice shirt....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's the OoO term when you BSF BSF??


It's called a "Sap"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Hearing now that Laura is up to Cat 4 with 140-mph winds and potentially a 20-foot surge.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's how Mario ended up in OoO... he posted in the Rolex subforum, I reported him to Sappie as a potential shirt competitor, he was notified that we were talking about him, he dropped by to say hello, and got trapped in the OoO dimension


"You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave..."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> LOL she is a keeper. Terrible at blowing, but loves, and I mean LOVES anal!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


You do realize we require photos on this thread eh?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You do realize we require photos on this thread eh?


U r shyting us right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Hearing now that Laura is up to Cat 4 with 140-mph winds and potentially a 20-foot surge.


Hitting directly in the path of my old stomping grounds. I have often taken the Bolivar ferry from Galveston Island enroute to Lake Charles where the eye of Laura is set to hit. I recall Beaumont and Port Arthur TX before crossing the TX/LA border. Seems like we have been inundated with hurricanes lately that seem to be increasing in frequency and severity.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Just trying to help the team, coach."


Are you quoting from Slapshot?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> U r shyting us right?


.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, if you're gonna be picky like Godert, try this instead...
> 
> View attachment 15417836


Yes, thank you. I was nervous just having that other pic appearing on my devices.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> U r shyting us right?


Thomas should PM the photos to PF or Dick and they can photoshop them strategically, without lessening the impact.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> U r shyting us right?


Agreed. Not a bad idea to apply the brakes and self regulate now before Sgt Big Toe makes a rare OoO appearance and does it for us.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

What do you guys think of this?









IW327010-Pilot’s Watch Mark XVIII Edition “Le Petit Prince”


This thematic special edition of the Mark XVIII with blue dial has a compact case that unites all the functions and style cues of a typical Pilot's Watch.




www.iwc.com


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it a lot. It's a nice blue ITM in my opinion. I've got a Mark XV and prefer the smaller case size, but the Mark XVIII line is really great. My buddy is dying to get that exact watch.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

..


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well this is Opinions on _Omega_ ... and they apparently just released a new no-date Seamaster 300M ("Nekton" edition)
> 
> I actually quite like it, a lot.
> 
> ...


You beat me to the post. I also like the YM type bezel

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> I hear you but don't want to add much more $$$ to my collection right now.
> 
> I am also more interested in the olive version, SPB153 since I do not have a green watch in my collection...


Same reasoning that I opted for the SPB153 too, although the SLA033 is a really good watch. Plus I'm getting mine at a good discount so I can't complain much.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm a big fan of IWC and love this watch. The blue dial is really nice IMO.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I like it a lot. It's a nice blue ITM in my opinion. I've got a Mark XV and prefer the smaller case size, but the Mark XVIII line is really great. My buddy is dying to get that exact watch.


I think I prefer the Mark XV to anything that came after it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hasn't it been out a while? I had the black dial briefly.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Was in Mrs BT jewelry store today. I was selling my gold crown since the tooth it rode is MIA. Mrs BT found an emerald ring like she has often wanted. As I handed my AMEX card to the gentlemen, she said no it's too much. Hmm I said $15k? Salesman said no its 34k. Oh well I offered. 

Later looked at preowned Rolex. 1960 34mm 369 pp... $22500..no idea if good price. Serviced 2 year guarantee.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Well I'm a big fan of IWC and love this watch. The blue dial is really nice IMO.


Yeah. Love the blue. The black is somewhat lacking for me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Hasn't it been out a while? I had the black dial briefly.


Yeah, it's been a long-standing model.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well this is Opinions on _Omega_ ... and they apparently just released a new no-date Seamaster 300M ("Nekton" edition)
> 
> I actually quite like it, a lot.
> 
> ...


Is that based on the 43mm case they used for the Bond (that was a 43mm case, right?). Bezel looks kinda like the platinum yatchmaster as well...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's how Mario ended up in OoO... he posted in the Rolex subforum, I reported him to Sappie as a potential shirt competitor, he was notified that we were talking about him, he dropped by to say hello, and got trapped in the OoO dimension


Hahaha that is a brilliant story for how someone became a regular.

It's probably the best story of the regulars. Godfrey dropping by is my favourite but unfortunately he isn't a regular

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you shirt Daumenting?


I haven't seen a shirt daument

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I watched a compilation yesterday and saw the bit where Jeremy gauged a car based on what would happen if you drove it to pick up the actress Kristin Scott Thomas (who I think he had a crush on). He was judging a Ferrari something-or-other and said, "If you showed up in _this_, you'd look like a burk." (sp??) "But if you show up in this," pointing to a DB9, "she'll leave her husband."


Haha my favourite was the GT3RS comment. If you shoes up in this she'll turn around and ask why do you have scaffolding in the back?

I liked when she was a guest on the show and laughed at the Gallardo convertible when he had one on order

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Caymans


Did you at least trick your guy into selling you one then boast about it on here?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Best post + gif of the day.


A 59 approved gif. Congrats Bro Dog

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> You can kick me for what I did. I sold Suba no date! Next week I'm going to pick up my EXII (he has a date that I really need at work). The seller has both versions (black and white) set aside for me. I will try both and on the spot I will choose / buy the version that I like better.


This is how they looked on me when I tried them. There are a lot of subtleties in the flesh that you don't get in photos and I'm yet to see a photo of the black dial do it justice.

At first glance I liked the white but the longer I looked st them on my wrists I preferred the black version. The longer I looked at the black version the nicer the contrasts the white gold and orange looked on the black dial. The white dial just looked more boring to me when I looked at it.

That being said I like orange and it pops more on the black dial...


















Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think I prefer the Mark XV to anything that came after it.


One of the most legible dials I have. I swear the crystal seems to disappear.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> We need an OoO table of nomenclature that includes the meaning of Daument, Godfrey, #NRA, etc. What other terms did I omit?


The one that's named after you!

That's probably more a testament to your humility though

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Doing a '59, of course


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> You're kidding, right? An easy-to-access list of lingOoO so that newbies don't have to suffer the way the rest of us have for the past two years? BWAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> ;-)


Working it out is part of the initiation right

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well this is Opinions on _Omega_ ... and they apparently just released a new no-date Seamaster 300M ("Nekton" edition)
> 
> I actually quite like it, a lot.
> 
> ...


Omega repressed a yachtmaster knock off?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Always winter tires for me.... swap our summer/winter rims every 6 months or so.
> 
> Rubber compounds in all seasons start to harden around 7C / 45F.... don't need snow on the ground to impact stopping distance. Below example is on snow, but a 50% increase in stopping distance is significant...
> 
> View attachment 15417718


I thought you kept your chains on all year long?









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think I actually responded once to the original OoO thread without really reading and posted my opinion on omega and never came back  oh what I've been missing out on!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well at least OoO taught you to NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> It does bear superficial resemblance to a YM except the YM has a date but does not have a wart at 10:00 on the side of the case.


We can do everything Rolex does

Yep, let's do a yachtmaster

Except we will continue to put on our crappy HEV at 10

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Yup, YM's wart is at 3:00


Hahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Some straps came in from Bulgaria. Overall not bad at all. Maybe a little too thick for the 1940 case but I'll be using them. Really like the red.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> It's called a "Sap"


It's only called a Sap when you sell it 3 minutes after posting the pic

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Hitting directly in the path of my old stomping grounds. I have often taken the Bolivar ferry from Galveston Island enroute to Lake Charles where the eye of Laura is set to hit. I recall Beaumont and Port Arthur TX before crossing the TX/LA border. Seems like we have been *inundated* with hurricanes lately that seem to be increasing in frequency and severity.


Unintended pun, I assume.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boring

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Thomas should PM the photos to PF or Dick and they can photoshop them strategically, without lessening the impact.


I have no Photoshop skills but he should send them to me too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> .


;

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> ..


;;

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I think I prefer the Mark XV to anything that came after it.


That is the nicest Mark.

The 16 and 18 are boring with the latter being uglier. The 17 with its love or hate date wheel (I like it) is too big

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big fan. The original LPP was a touch too large at 43mm but this is perfect. Go for it!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Some straps came in from Bulgaria. Overall not bad at all. Maybe a little too thick for the 1940 case but I'll be using them. Really like the red.
> View attachment 15418178
> View attachment 15418179
> View attachment 15418188
> View attachment 15418199


The straps are a little on the thick style but I think they work from those pics

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did you at least trick your guy into selling you one then boast about it on here?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Trick only works in Aruba.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Some straps came in from Bulgaria. Overall not bad at all. Maybe a little too thick for the 1940 case but I'll be using them. Really like the red.
> View attachment 15418178
> View attachment 15418179
> View attachment 15418188
> View attachment 15418199


Very nice!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> One of the most legible dials I have. I swear the crystal seems to disappear.


Yeah, that's nice! The Mk XVIII is 40mm. This XV is smaller?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The one that's named after you!
> 
> That's probably more a testament to your humility though
> 
> Brother of OoO


Sir Gun has a term?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did you at least trick your guy into selling you one then boast about it on here?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Uh no she was a motorcycling riding chick.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, that's nice! The Mk XVIII is 40mm. This XV is smaller?


38mm from memory. But the Marks wear large because the dials are large

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's only called a Sap when you sell it 3 minutes after posting the pic
> 
> Brother of OoO


Hey, Jman has done it faster!

#twss


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Sir Gun has a term?


DP

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey, Jman has done it faster!
> 
> #twss


Zelos GMT right?

.... if that's the watch BSF has done it slower, glacially slower

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, that's nice! The Mk XVIII is 40mm. This XV is smaller?


38mm


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Zelos GMT right?
> 
> .... if that's the watch BSF has done it slower, glacially slower
> 
> Brother of OoO


Godfrey

Or was it that GMT with Gulf Colours? Can't remember the brand though

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 38mm from memory. But the Marks wear large because the dials are large
> 
> Brother of OoO


NRA


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Daumenting???


Please read from the start of the Son of OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> This is OoO specific, please hold on, the explanationwill follow
> 
> @Dogbert_is_fat , can you please post the approved OoO lexicon?


I think he has to read from the start to understand all the terms. We've created about half a dozen already.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Best post + gif of the day.


Thanks Bro @5959HH


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> We need an OoO table of nomenclature that includes the meaning of Daument, Godfrey, #NRA, etc. What other terms did I omit?


We did that recently. The list includes douschevez and 59,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> We need an OoO table of nomenclature that includes the meaning of Daument, Godfrey, #NRA, etc. What other terms did I omit?


We should also created a new term for to do a "sporty" meaning to rain on one's parade or telling people to buy from grey dealers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My advice: If in doubt, choose the black.


I have seen both. I like the poor but I agree with @Gunnar_917 that the black looks good in person.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I have measured the black one before. White not yet ...sorry for the wrinkled shirt.


It suits you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well this is Opinions on _Omega_ ... and they apparently just released a new no-date Seamaster 300M ("Nekton" edition)
> 
> I actually quite like it, a lot.
> 
> ...


The rule is that we don't really discuss Omega other than to disparage it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> You're new enough to not remember that the original OoO thread asked Rolex owners what they thought of Omega _owners_. Hence the nearly 200,000 shytposts (and counting) that followed.


Never read ahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I think a "BSF" is also an OoO term.
> 
> From memory it meant that when a specific watch was being discussed, BSF unexpectedly pulled it out of the hat (his collection) an posted a pic?


That's true.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> ..


...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have seen both. I like the poor but I agree with @Gunnar_917 that the black looks good in person.


Sporty was the one who summed it up first for me. It went something along the lines of The white is nicer in photos and when you first look at it but it's also the one that gets sold. I can't remember what exactly his words were

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A 59 approved gif. Congrats Bro Dog
> 
> Brother of OoO


It's sad that I only live for Likes


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The rule is that we don't really discuss Omega other than to disparage it


Pfft Omega

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's sad that I only live for Likes


So you're a millennial?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is how they looked on me when I tried them. There are a lot of subtleties in the flesh that you don't get in photos and I'm yet to see a photo of the black dial do it justice.
> 
> At first glance I liked the white but the longer I looked st them on my wrists I preferred the black version. The longer I looked at the black version the nicer the contrasts the white gold and orange looked on the black dial. The white dial just looked more boring to me when I looked at it.
> 
> ...


I agree with your analysis. The black dial looks good on the wrist. The polar gives it the impression of all white and the dial being big. Only a person with manly man's wrist can pull it off.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Uh no she was a motorcycling riding chick.


Better not then...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Working it out is part of the initiation right
> 
> Brother of OoO


Exactly


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I thought you kept your chains on all year long?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only for 11 months of the year...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We can do everything Rolex does
> 
> Yep, let's do a yachtmaster
> 
> ...


I can't get over the giant pimple at the 10 o'clock.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Some straps came in from Bulgaria. Overall not bad at all. Maybe a little too thick for the 1940 case but I'll be using them. Really like the red.
> View attachment 15418178
> View attachment 15418179
> View attachment 15418188
> View attachment 15418199


Nice. You're looking more and more like the Strapmaster(TM)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's only called a Sap when you sell it 3 minutes after posting the pic
> 
> Brother of OoO


I think Hamstur holds the record for watch flipping. He bought a BB58, put it on his wrist after the unboxing and then decided it wasn't for him. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> ;;
> 
> Brother of OoO


:: :: :: :::::::::: ::::::::
:: :: :: :: ::...
:: :: :: :: ::
:: :: :: ::


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So you're a millennial?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Better yet. I am a 5 year old


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So this one won't fit the Seiko. 22mm and thick. Maybe It would work on SaMaster's luminor. Or any other brother that might like it. Free to any taker.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd probably own one if it was 'no date'. Date placement (too close to center), font, background colour.... ruins it for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Or was it that GMT with Gulf Colours? Can't remember the brand though
> 
> Brother of OoO


Oh, the humanity...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I haven't seen a shirt daument
> 
> Brother of OoO


Only Mario, Sappie and PF try to Daument each other with colorful shirts.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I thought you kept your chains on all year long?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's only on the family car.... work truck get snow tires...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I agree with your analysis. The black dial looks good on the wrist. The polar gives it the impression of all white and the dial being big. Only a person with manly man's wrist can pull it off.


So definitely not me then!

Brother of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Zelos GMT right?
> 
> .... if that's the watch BSF has done it slower, glacially slower
> 
> Brother of OoO


My record was the Alpinist blue special thing. Received ,opened box, posted pics sold within 10 mins , shipped out the same day


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We did that recently. The list includes douschevez and 59,


I originally named it "douchetevez" but since the guy was named Steve, "douchestevez" may be a better fit.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> I'd probably own one if it was 'no date'. Date placement (too close to center), font, background colour.... ruins it for me.


Exactly that. The moment someone said that about the mk18 I couldn't unsee it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Oh, the humanity...
> 
> View attachment 15418354


Hahaha good times!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> That's only on the family car.... work truck get snow tires...


Look at that pavement fly!

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We can do everything Rolex does
> 
> Yep, let's do a yachtmaster
> 
> ...











Except this one


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> DP
> 
> Brother of OoO


So who's your wingman?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> My record was the Alpinist blue special thing. Received ,opened box, posted pics sold within 10 mins , shipped out the same day


Hahaha that's right I remember that one, the Hokinkee one.

For a decent profit too wasn't it?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Or was it that GMT with Gulf Colours? Can't remember the brand though
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah, the Zodiac.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> I'd probably own one if it was 'no date'. Date placement (too close to center), font, background colour.... ruins it for me.


True.... but not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

So Bro Delco inspired me to score some beef ribs and fire up the egg.









Mission accomplished!









Positive response from the guests


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, that's nice! The Mk XVIII is 40mm. This XV is smaller?


As I recall the Mark XV is 38mm with 19mm lugs.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha that's right I remember that one, the Hokinkee one.
> 
> For a decent profit too wasn't it?
> 
> Brother of OoO


I think I made 200 bucks which for that thing I should have paid someone 300 to take it from me.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> True.... but not a deal breaker for me.


Former coworker has one. It looks good..... You'll enjoy it while you have it ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 38mm from memory. But the Marks wear large because the dials are large
> 
> Brother of OoO


#nra


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> So this one won't fit the Seiko. 22mm and thick. Maybe It would work on SaMaster's luminor. Or any other brother that might like it. Free to any taker.
> View attachment 15418329


I don't think it will fit the Submersible, but honestly not sure 

Maybe some of the bro's here with the Luminor/Radiomir?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The rule is that we don't really discuss Omega other than to disparage it


Very important rule to remember. Only Omega. Actually I was feeling depressed today and needed to wear the appropriate watch to mirror my level of dsyphoria. So,


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Go for it!


I started to comment to Sappie's post but didn't. I honestly think he'd become terminally bored with that Mark XVIII by the end of the day he bought it. Honestly.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think Hamstur holds the record for watch flipping. He bought a BB58, put it on his wrist after the unboxing and then decided it wasn't for him. LOL


best to do that before you buy


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Marendra said:


> Date placement (too close to center), font, background colour.... ruins it for me.


Those are its good points.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Very important rule to remember. Only Omega. Actually I was feeling depressed today and needed to wear the appropriate watch to mirror my level of dsyphoria. So,


i've hit my limit of orange triangles... traffic cones


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I originally named it "douchetevez" but since the guy was named Steve, "douchestevez" may be a better fit.


Or "Aruba Guy" but any of those monikers are widely recognized by hardcore OoO participants.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The rule is that we don't really discuss Omega other than to disparage it


i disparage this Omega


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> My record was the Alpinist blue special thing. Received ,opened box, posted pics sold within 10 mins , shipped out the same day


I named that one "The Scalpinist!"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> So Bro Delco inspired me to score some beef ribs and fire up the egg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I think I made 200 bucks which for that thing I should have paid someone 300 to take it from me.


Power of hodinkee

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i disparage this Omega
> View attachment 15418417


If that's your wrist have you considered amputation regardless of whether you own the watch?

Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Read today at Bob's his guesses at the new Rolex releases next week:

1. Upgraded sub movement; Hulk discontinued.
2. White dial for Explorer.
3. Everose Rolesor Daytona.
4. White gold pepsi gmt2 discontinued; white gold coke gmt2 released.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Read today at Bob's his guesses at the new Rolex releases next week:
> 
> 1. Upgraded sub movement; Hulk discontinued.
> 2. White dial for Explorer.
> ...


...and anything about a blue stainless steel sub??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I started to comment to Sappie's post but didn't. I honestly think he'd become terminally bored with that Mark XVIII by the end of the day he bought it. Honestly.


Hey, I'm right here you know!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> My record was the Alpinist blue special thing. Received ,opened box, posted pics sold within 10 mins , shipped out the same day


Told you he was quick!

#twss


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i disparage this Omega
> View attachment 15418417


As you should!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> I named that one "The Scalpinist!"


That's a good one . I pulled a "scalpinist"

Then there was the Zodiac Gulf that one lasted a good 3 hours and off it went , made a few bucks on that disaster as well

Then there was something else ,yes , how can I forget the Meteorite that was special @Betterthere

Then I lost all of it on a ChrWard Chris Ward Christopher Ward CW jumping hour where I was massacred on resale ok that happens prior to the 3 so let's say I recouped my losses and broke even.

And many others that were a wash


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

With the prices of Hulks skyrocketing right now, I can't help but think this is a scam. For some reason it always seems like the too good to be true prices end up on that forum.





__





TimeZone : Error Form


the world\'s watch information resource




forums.timezone.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> With the prices of Hulks skyrocketing right now, I can't help but think this is a scam. For some reason it always seems like the too good to be true prices end up on that forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Horology House special ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> A Horology House special ?


Idk, but if I believed it was legit, I might jump on it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Idk, but if I believed it was legit, I might jump on it.


$12450 hum


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> $12450 hum


Yup, can the guy be that clueless? There's a thread on TRF right now talking about how DavidSW just sold one for over $18k and now has one listed at almost $20k.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Yup, can the guy be that clueless? There's a thread on TRF right now talking about how DavidSW just sold one for over $18k and now has one listed at almost $20k.












20k hey . Have people just gone mad ...wait don't answer that


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey, I'm right here you know!


Hey, we all know the probabilities of that being true 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Told you he was quick!
> 
> #twss


And you're a guy who knows a thing about being fast 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


You're first in line?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Yup, can the guy be that clueless? There's a thread on TRF right now talking about how DavidSW just sold one for over $18k and now has one listed at almost $20k.


I paid like $12 for mine in 2018

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And you're a guy who knows a thing about being fast
> 
> Brother of OoO



You are one to talk! Hold on, what are we talking about?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> 20k hey . Have people just gone mad ...wait don't answer that


This is good and goes with my eventual master plan to do a Sap and ditch mine for a car. All I need is for that 997 in manual to depreciate a lot more

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> You are one to talk! Hold on, what are we talking about?


So you haven been speaking to my GF? She doesn't call me Usain for nothing

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is good and goes with my eventual master plan to do a Sap and ditch mine for a car. All I need is for that 997 in manual to depreciate a lot more
> 
> Brother of OoO


I can get behind that one!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You're first in line?
> 
> Brother of OoO


I can guarantee you one thing and one thing only . I am not in line for a CW and never ever will
be again . I don't make the same mistake twice .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I can guarantee you one thing and one thing only . I am not in line for a CW and never ever will
> be again . I don't make the same mistake twice .


i made that mistake about 5 times


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I can get behind that one!


You know Thomas' wife??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So definitely not me then!
> 
> Brother of OoO


No, unfortunately I cannot post a picture of a real life manly man with a Rolex Explorer II in polar dial. But it works if the person has a physique like He-Man or Thor


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I originally named it "douchetevez" but since the guy was named Steve, "douchestevez" may be a better fit.


Okay. let's compile a list of all OoO created terms. I will start and you guys can add on to it.

Terms 
59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
BSF - for pulling a new watch out of the blue
Daument - for showing one up in a d*bag way
Douchestevez - for tricking the AD to get the watch you want
Godfrey - to quote oneself 
Strap master - for a man of straps

Watches
Batgirl - the new BLNR on jubilee
Guinness - the discontinued GMT Master II LN
Wonder Woman - the new BLRO on jubilee
Platona - the Platinum Daytona


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. let's compile a list of all OoO created terms. I will start and you guys can add on to it.
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


need to get mod to add to original post


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Very important rule to remember. Only Omega. Actually I was feeling depressed today and needed to wear the appropriate watch to mirror my level of dsyphoria. So,


I hope that you'll feel better bro. Laughter is the best medicine. Watch some comical movies.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> best to do that before you buy


I think he was taken in by all the hype on the web. I tried one in the store and turned it down.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Or "Aruba Guy" but any of those monikers are widely recognized by hardcore OoO participants.


Yup. We could include the Aruba Guy too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Read today at Bob's his guesses at the new Rolex releases next week:
> 
> 1. Upgraded sub movement; Hulk discontinued.
> 2. White dial for Explorer.
> ...


Someone posted a reworked Kermit. Green bezel with black dial.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Is that from the Alien movie?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You're first in line?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Betcha he is


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> need to get mod to add to original post


Agreed. Let's compile a list and I will send an email to Bo. Or you can do it if you have a good relationship with him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agreed. Let's compile a list and I will send an email to Bo. Or you can do it if you have a good relationship with him.


same one you have lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Revised list 

Terms 
59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
Aruba Guy - referring to that incident on Aruba
BSF - for pulling a new watch out of the blue
Daument - for showing one up in a d*bag way
Douchestevez - for tricking the AD to get the watch you want
Godfrey - to quote oneself 
Strap master - for a man of straps

Watches
Batgirl - the new BLNR on jubilee
Guinness - the discontinued GMT Master II LN
Wonder Woman - the new BLRO on jubilee
Platona - the Platinum Daytona


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Read today at Bob's his guesses at the new Rolex releases next week:
> 
> 1. Upgraded sub movement; Hulk discontinued.
> 2. White dial for Explorer.
> ...


If it's a white dial Explorer then that will be my one and only white dial. I'd actually rather that than the Pepsi GMT.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Revised list
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


I like the Guinness. However I've also heard 'liquorice' referred as the nickname for the GMT LN.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that from the Alien movie?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Yup, can the guy be that clueless? There's a thread on TRF right now talking about how DavidSW just sold one for over $18k and now has one listed at almost $20k.


Strangely enough I suspect the guy is legitimate but simply not greedy. Still making a profit even if he bought his Hulk from an AD a year ago. To me it's just insane to pay $18,000 to $20,000 for a Hulk.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. let's compile a list of all OoO created terms. I will start and you guys can add on to it.
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


Gotta have "pulling a Sap" as in I bought a new watch ....yet again


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I can guarantee you one thing and one thing only . I am not in line for a CW and never ever will
> be again . I don't make the same mistake twice .


A thought just occurred to me: What's faster CW flipping their logo or Sap flipping his watch?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> i made that mistake about 5 times


Hahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Brother of OoO


may have been more


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I hope that you'll feel better bro. Laughter is the best medicine. Watch some comical movies.


I don't need to watch comical movies. I watch OoO.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. let's compile a list of all OoO created terms. I will start and you guys can add on to it.
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


Don't forget DP and NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough I suspect the guy is legitimate but simply not greedy. Still making a profit even if he bought his Hulk from an AD a year ago. To me it's just insane to pay $18,000 to $20,000 for a Hulk.


Shhhh tell people it's undervalued at $20k. You're not helping my Porsche aspirations

Brother of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough I suspect the guy is legitimate but simply not greedy. Still making a profit even if he bought his Hulk from an AD a year ago. To me it's just insane to pay $18,000 to $20,000 for a Hulk.


There are a few out there, problem is these days with Guangzhou specials one never knows and 12k is a lot to test the waters


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I don't need to watch comical movies. I watch OoO.











Fire in the hole


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Revised list
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


+ #NRA = #nra = #neverrradahead


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I don't need to watch comical movies. I watch OoO.


There's these two movies I've seen, Apollo 13 and First Man. I always crack up every time
I see a character look at their watch

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough I suspect the guy is legitimate but simply not greedy. Still making a profit even if he bought his Hulk from an AD a year ago. To me it's just insane to pay $18,000 to $20,000 for a Hulk.


I should jump on it!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. Love the blue. The black is somewhat lacking for me.


Are you thinking of getting one?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Gotta have "pulling a Sap" as in I bought a new watch ....yet again


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I like the Guinness. However I've also heard 'liquorice' referred as the nickname for the GMT LN.


Guinness follows the beverage theme we have had with the Pepsi, Coke, Root beer.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Guinness follows the beverage theme we have had with the Pepsi, Coke, Root beer.


It's such a great piece. So glad I needed up buying it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't forget DP and NRA
> 
> Brother of OoO


We may need to publish a book soon....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's such a great piece. So glad I needed up buying it.


Besides, I think The Guinness sounds so cool for your watch. Better than a lame sounding "I have a liquorice..."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's such a great piece. So glad I needed up buying it.


I am happy for you too mate. I think it wears well on your wrist.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> There are a few out there, problem is these days with Guangzhou specials one never knows and 12k is a lot to test the waters


I concur. Unless I know someone personally I'm not about to risk any significant amount of money unless I'm buying from a brick and mortar store such as Govberg's, Topperjewelers, DavidSW, Timeless, etc.

I know a few people on Timezone but happen not to know that particular person. Unless I could meet the guy in person at an AD who could inspect the watch, including the movement, I'd take a pass regardless how much I wanted a Hulk.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents,
So I discovered that MIDO is making a comeback of sorts and they have signed up a local jewellery chain (Salera) to carry their brand as well and some of the higher end Angus & Coote stores. New release this year, looks the goods. 










What do you guys think? Link to full specs. Men sport watches : Ocean Star GMT M026.629.17.051.00 dive watch | Mido


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> I like the Guinness. However I've also heard 'liquorice' referred as the nickname for the GMT LN.


My cousin has a Guinness that he loves. He was thinking for selling it last year for a Daytona at grey market price, but I convinced him to keep it and the Daytona wasn't worth it, at least not at $25K.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents,
> So I discovered that MIDO is making a comeback of sorts and they have signed up a local jewellery chain (Salera) to carry their brand as well and some of the higher end Angus & Coote stores. New release this year, looks the goods.
> 
> View attachment 15418532
> ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> If it's a white dial Explorer then that will be my one and only white dial. I'd actually rather that than the Pepsi GMT.


I like my Polar better than I liked my Pepsi.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Okay. I got the message.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Gotta have "pulling a Sap" as in I bought a new watch ....yet again


I like Bro Gun's interpretation of the Sap: turning a watch into a car. 

But of course, I acknowledge that I have no say in the decision.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A thought just occurred to me: What's faster CW flipping their logo or Sap flipping his watch?
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I like my Polar better than I liked my Pepsi.


In some photos I can see why the Pepsi is often criticized for getting the colours wrong. When I saw one in the flesh I was a little underwhelmed to be honest especially when I'm honest to myself and realise the bezel of a SKX009 is better executed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I got the message.


ditto i looked at them couple years back


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This would be the ultimate for me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> This would be the ultimate for me.


Even on a jubilee? I think Oyster would be better.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Even on a jubilee? I think Oyster would be better.


to dream the impossible dream


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> In some photos I can see why the Pepsi is often criticized for getting the colours wrong. When I saw one in the flesh I was a little underwhelmed to be honest especially when I'm honest to myself and realise the bezel of a SKX009 is better executed.


I think I'll agree. Half of why I liked the preowned BLRO that a local shop had was because of how comfortable it felt. I also liked the blue-and-red better than the BLNR's colors.

But there's that thing about ceramic that it can't get away from: It looks plasticky. We all know that it's _not_ polystyrene or acrylic or anything you'd find in a Lego box. But it's just not metallic at all, so it doesn't seem as substantial.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We may need to publish a book soon....


Hopefully we can get Godfrey to write the foreword

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hopefully we can get Godfrey to write the foreword
> 
> Brother of OoO


multiple times


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents,
> So I discovered that MIDO is making a comeback of sorts and they have signed up a local jewellery chain (Salera) to carry their brand as well and some of the higher end Angus & Coote stores. New release this year, looks the goods.
> 
> View attachment 15418532
> ...


Looks like a kickstarter GMT

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I like Bro Gun's interpretation of the Sap: turning a watch into a car.
> 
> But of course, I acknowledge that I have no say in the decision.


Maybe you get 2?

a Sap can be flipping a watch and a Sap special is flipping it for a Car

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is good and goes with my eventual master plan to do a Sap and ditch mine for a car. All I need is for that 997 in manual to depreciate a lot more
> 
> Brother of OoO


found a 1997 993 carrera S selling for the equivalent of USD136K here. I think too much. A 2010 997 PDK was selling for a bit less at USD126K. Are the 993s also more expensive than the 997s in the states?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I got the message.


I imagine it's a decent entry level diver.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I don't make the same mistake twice .


Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me twice, strike three.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Time to sign off for the night.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. let's compile a list of all OoO created terms. I will start and you guys can add on to it.
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


Another less frequently used term:

Faaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrkkkkkk - the immediate aftermath in which one has found themselves having narrowly missed a milestone.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

wonder how big Al doing?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents,
> So I discovered that MIDO is making a comeback of sorts and they have signed up a local jewellery chain (Salera) to carry their brand as well and some of the higher end Angus & Coote stores. New release this year, looks the goods.
> 
> View attachment 15418532
> ...


I like it....the blue and the black/orange both look good to me. They overdid it with the size though....44mm too much....42 would've been good.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Let's not forget to add "wear it in good health" the OoO Lexicon. Didn't we used to have a term for when someone sleuthed something out? I vaguely remember someone calling it getting "PF'ed."


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well this is Opinions on _Omega_ ... and they apparently just released a new no-date Seamaster 300M ("Nekton" edition)
> 
> I actually quite like it, a lot.
> 
> ...


I would pick this over the new titanium Bond seamaster with the chicken feet icon on the dial.



Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The rule is that we don't really discuss Omega other than to disparage it


The bezel here is grade 5 titanium. Basically, a poor "homage" to YM  (Troll triggered ?)


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Yup, can the guy be that clueless? There's a thread on TRF right now talking about how DavidSW just sold one for over $18k and now has one listed at almost $20k.


A "clueless" guy who knows how to sell in a watch forum? 
He could have gone with a grey market shop and fetch better price than 12k with less hassle and risks.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> wonder how big Al doing?


Probably working. This is looking like a monstrous hurricane bearing down on Lake Charles. NOLA should get no more than heavy rain. The "dirty" right side of the hurricane is all in Louisiana though. SE Texas could be in some trouble.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents,
> So I discovered that MIDO is making a comeback of sorts and they have signed up a local jewellery chain (Salera) to carry their brand as well and some of the higher end Angus & Coote stores. New release this year, looks the goods.
> 
> View attachment 15418532
> ...


Not bad, apart from being 44 mm. Unless the lugs are 2mm each, it won't work for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Let's not forget to add "wear it in good health" the OoO Lexicon. Didn't we used to have a term for when someone sleuthed something out? I vaguely remember someone calling it getting "PF'ed."


"wear it in good health" started in OoO? Nice to know.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> wonder how big Al doing?


It looks super nasty. I saw a predicted 40 foot storm surge.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> wonder how big Al doing?





5959HH said:


> Probably working. This is looking like a monstrous hurricane bearing down on Lake Charles. NOLA should get no more than heavy rain. The "dirty" right side of the hurricane is all in Louisiana though. SE Texas could be in some trouble.


Doing good so far bro's. We got some light wind and a little rain. Constant tornado warnings but really not very eventful. Should get a bit rougher thru the morning but I'm not expecting much here. Just far enough away to stay safe. I think our only threat here would be a tornado.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

good to hear


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It looks super nasty. I saw a predicted 40 foot storm surge.


I got a buddy that captains a tug boat in lake Charles. Thankfully he's safe at home this week. It's gonna be really rough in lake Charles.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> "wear it in good health" started in OoO? Nice to know.


Welllllllllll...it means something different here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Welllllllllll...it means something different here.


i dont even know what it means elsewhere


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> found a 1997 993 carrera S selling for the equivalent of USD136K here. I think too much. A 2010 997 PDK was selling for a bit less at USD126K. Are the 993s also more expensive than the 997s in the states?


I'm in Australia and yes. 993s have shot up in price because they're air cooled

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> Another less frequently used term:
> 
> Faaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrkkkkkk - the immediate aftermath in which one has found themselves having narrowly missed a milestone.


Hahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> Another less frequently used term:
> 
> Faaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrkkkkkk - the immediate aftermath in which one has found themselves having narrowly missed a milestone.


Merv- doing all the hard work solo to get to the milestone only to miss it.

Generally a precursor to faaaaaaaarrrkkkkkk

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Merv- doing all the hard work solo to get to the milestone only to miss it.
> 
> Generally a precursor to faaaaaaaarrrkkkkkk
> 
> Brother of OoO


Good that he and I teamed up


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Doing good so far bro's. We got some light wind and a little rain. Constant tornado warnings but really not very eventful. Should get a bit rougher thru the morning but I'm not expecting much here. Just far enough away to stay safe. I think our only threat here would be a tornado.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good to hear

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> "wear it in good health" started in OoO? Nice to know.


Depends on what you mean by that

Wear it in good health in OoO terms means I hate everything about that watch but I hope no harm comes to you. General forum it means something different (then again I haven't been on the rest of forum properly in ages)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i dont even know what it means elsewhere


NRA

I think elsewhere it's used as a compliment

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Please read from the start of the Son of OoO.


Friend, you deign to joke.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If that's your wrist have you considered amputation regardless of whether you own the watch?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Cut off both arms, just in case you decide to put an Omega on the another wrist. We call that a 'Wolverine'.

(lol, just a bit or armless fun).


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Revised list
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


How about adding MoR and French Fry Girl (FFG) before some other DSZ tries to TM the terms.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Marendra said:


> How about adding MoR and French Fry Girl (FFG) before some other DSZ tries to TM the terms.


Godfrey... and alt meaning of 'nice strap'.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Guinness follows the beverage theme we have had with the Pepsi, Coke, Root beer.


Big objection here... nicknames are only given to unicorns and rare models; we are not going to start naming the whole Rolex catalog, are we?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Cut off both arms, just in case you decide to put an Omega on the another wrist. We call that a 'Wolverine'.
> 
> (lol, just a bit or armless fun).


Hahaha armless fun. Nice work!

Were you sitting there grinning like an idiot and feeling very proud of yourself after coming up with that? I know I would have been

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Godfrey... and alt meaning of 'nice strap'.


That just opens up a can of worms. I have Sap a 'nice garbage can' earlier today

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big objection here... nicknames are only given to unicorns and rare models; we are not going to start naming the whole Rolex catalog, are we?


Well this is called The Pleb









Brother of OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough I suspect the guy is legitimate but simply not greedy. Still making a profit even if he bought his Hulk from an AD a year ago. To me it's just insane to pay $18,000 to $20,000 for a Hulk.


I have big doubts about this one; the guy chose to list his Hulk 5 days before the announcement of the discontinuation, and at the lowest price on the net, if someone falls for it, he just would deserve it


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha armless fun. Nice work!
> 
> Were you sitting there grinning like an idiot and feeling very proud of yourself after coming up with that? I know I would have been
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That just opens up a can of worms. I have Sap a 'nice garbage can' earlier today
> 
> Brother of OoO


Also acceptable, if no strap in sight. Garbage can optional.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents,
> So I discovered that MIDO is making a comeback of sorts and they have signed up a local jewellery chain (Salera) to carry their brand as well and some of the higher end Angus & Coote stores. New release this year, looks the goods.
> 
> View attachment 15418532
> ...


Looks ok but almost 2k is a lot for a summer beater. Do you know if the movement is based on a modified ETA?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Even on a jubilee? I think Oyster would be better.


Is their a parallel universe where you have a choice.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> wonder how big Al doing?


If the sh1t hits the fan his Pam with the new Bulgarian strap will survive. Dibs

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Let's not forget to add "wear it in good health" the OoO Lexicon. Didn't we used to have a term for when someone sleuthed something out? I vaguely remember someone calling it getting "PF'ed."


Or as our mama's taught us, when you don't have anything nice to say you say Nice Strap.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Also acceptable, if no strap in sight. Garbage can optional.


There was a strap but it was an IEM Omega one

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is their a parallel universe where you have a choice.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Aruba

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So is everybody here ok with the 20mm oyster bracelet. Personally it’s feels like a dinky little bracelet. The larger oyster bracelet on the Explorer2 feels so much more substantial. The larger maxi case should have been fitted with the Exp2 bracelet instead IMO. Doesn’t the sub bracelet taper down to 15mm or something like that? I’m sure I Pretty much stand alone in this one. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hopefully we can get Godfrey to write the foreword
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's a bloody good idea mate!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Marendra said:


> Cut off both arms, just in case you decide to put an Omega on the another wrist. We call that a 'Wolverine'.
> 
> (lol, just a bit or armless fun).


is this what businessmen call an arms length discussion?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Not bad, apart from being 44 mm. Unless the lugs are 2mm each, it won't work for me.


I was sourcing for a largish GMT watch (so 44mm) and I wanted to tag a smaller 22mm watch to it so that I could track two time zones properly, not the stupid GMT Master style jumping hour hand or other ETA based watch which has increments of 24 minutes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big objection here... nicknames are only given to unicorns and rare models; we are not going to start naming the whole Rolex catalog, are we?


Bloodhound Air King....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big objection here... nicknames are only given to unicorns and rare models; we are not going to start naming the whole Rolex catalog, are we?


Any GMT Master is a unicorn


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Pongster said:


> is this what businessmen call an arms length discussion?


Picking on an unarmed man?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Any GMT Master is a unicorn


Based on this assessment, any Rolex is a unicorn


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Marendra said:


> Picking on an unarmed man?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

In case anyone is interested









Philippe Dufour’s journey to becoming a watchmaker


Known as the Godfather of watchmaking, we take a look into the origin of Philippe Dufour's career in horology...




www.acollectedman.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks ok but almost 2k is a lot for a summer beater. Do you know if the movement is based on a modified ETA?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood







__





MIDO® Watches | Automatic Watches for Men and Women | Official Website | MIDO® Watches Australia


Discover the Mido watches for men and women. Innovative Swiss made watches with timeless design and high quality materials. MIDO® Inspired by architecture.




www.midowatches.com





The caliber 80 is a chronometer grade movement with a silicon hairspring scouting to Mido.

Edit: sorry it looks like the chronometer grade movement is only featured in certain models?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

It's still raining now. I can wear my favorite pen again.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents,
> So I discovered that MIDO is making a comeback of sorts and they have signed up a local jewellery chain (Salera) to carry their brand as well and some of the higher end Angus & Coote stores. New release this year, looks the goods.
> 
> View attachment 15418532
> ...


I like it! Especially the hands, not the same old boring hands nor crazy Aquaman Tridents.

The overall package is appealing, and I'll bet the price will be lower than the MSRP once it hits the street.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> It's still raining now. I can wear my favorite pen again.


Please don't take wrist shots while driving with facing traffic on wet roads, you never know what could be coming towards you


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Friend, you deign to joke.


We aren't serious 99% of the time


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> How about adding MoR and French Fry Girl (FFG) before some other DSZ tries to TM the terms.


Wow. The list is growing eh?

Terms
59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
Aruba Guy - referring to that incident on Aruba
BSF - for pulling a new watch out of the blue
Daument - for showing one up in a d*bag way
Douchestevez - for tricking the AD to get the watch you want
DP - Double Posting
faaaaaarrrrrrkkkkkk - to miss out on something
FFG - French Fry Guy
Godfrey - to quote oneself
MOO - Men of Omega, a joke about cows...
MOR - Man of Rolex
#NRA - Never Read Ahead
Sap - to pull a Sap, i.e. to buy another watch before the last one is warm...
Strap master - for a man of straps
#TWSS - That's What She Said

Watches
Batgirl - the new BLNR on jubilee
Guinness - the discontinued GMT Master II LN
Wonder Woman - the new BLRO on jubilee
Platona - the Platinum Daytona


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I like it! Especially the hands, not the same old boring hands nor crazy Aquaman Tridents.
> 
> The overall package is appealing, and I'll bet the price will be lower than the MSRP once it hits the street.


I am going to try one on to see how it fits. It's going to be a waste to buy a Rolex and cut it up, so it's either this, a Steinhart or Squale.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Please don't take wrist shots while driving with facing traffic on wet roads, you never know what could be coming towards you


At least he will have photographic evidence? 😁


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Based on this assessment, any Rolex is a unicorn


Only 4 more sleeps to September 1st.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if it's an integrate or modular movement. Doesn't look too high from the side shot so I'm guessing integrated.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Only 4 more sleeps to September 1st.
> 
> View attachment 15418816


when did you start sleeping


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> when did you start sleeping


Bro Dog never sleeps, he only rests his eyes


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Please don't take wrist shots while driving with facing traffic on wet roads, you never know what could be coming towards you


Photo taken before entering my company. I was passing a truck that was supposed to leave the square for me on the main road and I waited for it to do so ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Even on a jubilee? I think Oyster would be better.


Probably would Sap but I selfishly want it on a jubilee as I would have an awesome and versatile two watch Rolex combo.

Black GMT on oyster and white Explorer on jubilee. Wouldn't say no to oyster though 

Seriously, what a watch!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> when did you start sleeping


Umm... you should ask me when did I last sleep.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dog never sleeps, he only rests his eyes


LOL. #nra


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Probably would Sap but I selfishly want it on a jubilee as I would have an awesome and versatile two watch Rolex combo.
> 
> Black GMT on oyster and white Explorer on jubilee. Wouldn't say no to oyster though
> 
> Seriously, what a watch!!


It's a great looking watch, but it'd be kind of a let down for many if this was the big release and they left the sub unchanged. Does the Explorer have the newest 3235 movement?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's a great looking watch, but it'd be kind of a let down for many if this was the big release and they left the sub unchanged. Does the Explorer have the newest 3235 movement?


No.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents,
> So I discovered that MIDO is making a comeback of sorts and they have signed up a local jewellery chain (Salera) to carry their brand as well and some of the higher end Angus & Coote stores. New release this year, looks the goods.
> 
> View attachment 15418532
> ...


Not bad looking IMHO, but 44mm wide is gonna be too large for me (#TWSS). Not too thick though (#TAWSS). I like the world zones on the back.
Does it have a QS date or jump hour hand though?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I think Marendra just coined a new OoO term:

Wolverine: a watch you dislike so much that you'd rather cut off BOTH arms than wear it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wild swimming.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wild swimming.


Is this Seiko WR 100 with a screwed crown?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> No.


Interesting as this would certainly place it in the pipeline for upgrading.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Is this Seiko WR 100 with a screwed crown?


10 BAR water resistant, no screw down crown, no fecks given.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> How about adding MoR and French Fry Girl (FFG) before some other DSZ tries to TM the terms.


@sportura, this is for you.










This is for the rest of youse.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> 10 BAR water resistant, no screw down crown, no fecks given.
> View attachment 15418966


There was a thread not too long ago discussing water resistance and depth ratings. My take was that the seals are the most important. For example, even a PO with the HeV open is ok to 5 bar.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> There was a thread not too long ago discussing water resistance and depth ratings. My take was that the seals are the most important. For example, even a PO with the HeV open is ok to 5 bar.


"You've blown a seal mate"
"Erm, no... that's just frost on my moustache!"


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> 10 BAR water resistant, no screw down crown, no fecks given.
> View attachment 15418966


So you can swim with a calm frog, but not a dynamic butterfly one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> So is everybody here ok with the 20mm oyster bracelet. Personally it's feels like a dinky little bracelet. The larger oyster bracelet on the Explorer2 feels so much more substantial. The larger maxi case should have been fitted with the Exp2 bracelet instead IMO. Doesn't the sub bracelet taper down to 15mm or something like that? I'm sure I Pretty much stand alone in this one.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The Rolexes I've tried on have made the barely-tapered bracelet on my Citizen (22mm at the lugs; unknown at the clasp) feel unnecessarily clunky. Especially the DJ41 on oyster that was sized just right.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Photo taken before entering my company. I was passing a truck that was supposed to leave the square for me on the main road and I waited for it to do so ...


"Leave the square"?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> So is everybody here ok with the 20mm oyster bracelet. Personally it's feels like a dinky little bracelet. The larger oyster bracelet on the Explorer2 feels so much more substantial. The larger maxi case should have been fitted with the Exp2 bracelet instead IMO. Doesn't the sub bracelet taper down to 15mm or something like that? I'm sure I Pretty much stand alone in this one.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yep - that was my impression when I first got my GMT II.

I think a taper from 20mm to 18mm would have been better and less girly.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Depends on what you mean by that
> 
> Wear it in good health in OoO terms means I hate everything about that watch but I hope no harm comes to you. General forum it means something different (then again I haven't been on the rest of forum properly in ages)
> 
> Brother of OoO


I thought the phrase "thank you for sharing" was the OoO phrase that meant I really hate that watch. As I recall Bro Dog originated that phrase.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Revised list
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


Add "Thank you for sharing." Means I hate your watch or occasionally what you just posted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Not bad looking IMHO, but 44mm wide is gonna be too large for me (#TWSS). Not too thick though (#TAWSS). I like the world zones on the back.
> Does it have a QS date or jump hour hand though?


I think it has quick set date but don't think it's a jumping hour hand ala Rolex GMT however the 24 hour hand is adjustable like standard ETA.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big objection here... nicknames are only given to unicorns and rare models; we are not going to start naming the whole Rolex catalog, are we?


Hopefully not other than highly recognized Hulk, Smurf, Batman and maybe 1-2 others I overlooked.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This list just keeps growing! Updates thanks to Bro @5959HH 

Terms
59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
Aruba Guy - referring to that incident on Aruba
BSF - for pulling a new watch out of the blue
Daument - for showing one up in a d*bag way
Douchestevez - for tricking the AD to get the watch you want
DP - Double Posting
faaaaaarrrrrrkkkkkk - to miss out on something
FFG - French Fry Guy
Godfrey - to quote oneself
MOO - Men of Omega, a joke about cows...
MOR - Man of Rolex
#NRA - Never Read Ahead
Sap - to pull a Sap, i.e. to buy another watch before the last one is warm...
Strap master - for a man of straps
Thanks for sharing - means I hate your watch or what you just posted. 
#TWSS - That's What She Said
Wear it in good health - means I hate everything about that watch but I hope no harm comes to you

Watches
Batgirl - the new BLNR on jubilee
Guinness - the discontinued GMT Master II LN
Wonder Woman - the new BLRO on jubilee
Platona - the Platinum Daytona


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have big doubts about this one; the guy chose to list his Hulk 5 days before the announcement of the discontinuation, and at the lowest price on the net, if someone falls for it, he just would deserve it


My primary concern would be either a stolen or counterfeit watch, although the seller declared he bought from an AD May 2019. As JMAN said earlier no point taking a chance. The dollar amount is just too high. In any case my personal opinion is that the Hulk simply is not worth more than what that particular seller is asking. $18,000 to $20,000 is just obscene; I don't care what current market dictates. Sorry Sporty ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This list just keeps growing! Updates thanks to Bro @5959HH
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


Wasn't thanks for sharing the proper response to something uninteresting or irrelevant?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bloodhound Air King....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow. The list is growing eh?
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


Thank you for sharing. Your very own term as I recall. BTW I'll retract what I said earlier about the Mido until I have the opportunity to see it up close and discern specific aspects of its GMT movement.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...










Getting to the point where it _might_ start to appeal to BT...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Probably would Sap but I selfishly want it on a jubilee as I would have an awesome and versatile two watch Rolex combo.
> 
> Black GMT on oyster and white Explorer on jubilee. Wouldn't say no to oyster though
> 
> Seriously, what a watch!!


IMO each watch we own should stand alone. That one stands alone better on an Oyster bracelet than on a Jubilee.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's a great looking watch, but it'd be kind of a let down for many if this was the big release and they left the sub unchanged. Does the Explorer have the newest 3235 movement?


The 3235 movement has the date feature. If Rolex were to design a redesigned no date, presumably it would maybe be 3231?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wasn't thanks for sharing the proper response to something uninteresting or irrelevant?


Okay. We made jokes about thanks for sharing. I think you're right. Sounds more like something irrelevant. Will update the list.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Yep - that was my impression when I first got my GMT II.
> 
> I think a taper from 20mm to 18mm would have been better and less girly.


I think all Rolex 20mm bracelets taper to 16mm. Maybe a 20mm taper to 18mm might provide better balance on the wrist more than less girly. I gather the Explorer II bracelet has a 21mm taper to 18mm?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Omega is nice but ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This list just keeps growing! Updates thanks to Bro @5959HH
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wasn't thanks for sharing the proper response to something uninteresting or irrelevant?


#neverreadahead


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have big doubts about this one; the guy chose to list his Hulk 5 days before the announcement of the discontinuation, and at the lowest price on the net, if someone falls for it, he just would deserve it


I was looking at it more last night. Could be a case of a hacked account. The guy hasn't posted in 2 years and all his previous posts looked slightly different. They all had a signature line with all his watches. The new one did not. Also, also his previous sales posts had a slightly different format and just said to email him without listing an address, so obviously he meant through the forum. The new Hulk listing has a gmail address in the listing that he's asking you to contact him through. That email address is not in any of his previous posts.

Just saying.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. We made jokes about thanks for sharing. I think you're right. Sounds more like something irrelevant. Will update the list.


Need to save your final OoO nomenclature in a saved file for future review of OoO initiates.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Thank you for sharing. Your very own term as I recall. BTW I'll retract what I said earlier about the Mido until I have the opportunity to see it up close and discern specific aspects of its GMT movement.


What I like about the aspects of the 24 hour dial is that it is not easily confused with the minute markings. Most watches including the Rolex GMT Master II has 60 divisions on the minute track hence each minute represents 24 hours on the 24 hour bezel and there isn't dedicated track for the 24 hours. Ball Watch has "solution" for their Roadmaster which has 72 divisions for the minute track which they claim is useful for reading the 24 hour time in 20 minutes per division but it creates confusion when you are trying to work out what is the minute hand pointing at. The MIDO on the other hand, has a minutes on the inside track where the minute hand is pointing to and an outer track for the 24 hours which the 24 hour hand is pointing to. For me, that is becoming closer to a proper GMT watch. I have done some research on the base ETA (C07) but what is not clear from articles is whether the GMT hand moves in increments of 15 minutes or still the 24 minutes per step which would be the show stopper for me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I was looking at it more last night. Could be a case of a hacked account. The guy hasn't posted in 2 years and all his previous posts looked slightly different. They all had a signature line with all his watches. The new one did not. Also, also his previous sales posts had a slightly different format and just said to email him without listing an address, so obviously he meant through the forum. The new Hulk listing has a gmail address in the listing that he's asking you to contact him through. That email address is not in any of his previous posts.
> 
> Just saying.


I didn't look as closely as you did. Good point! When something sounds too good to be true, it generally is.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. We made jokes about thanks for sharing. I think you're right. Sounds more like something irrelevant. Will update the list.


Thanks for your understanding


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Most current update.

*Terms*
59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
Aruba Guy - referring to that incident on Aruba
BSF - for pulling a new watch out of the blue
Daument - for showing one up in a d*bag way
Douchestevez - for tricking the AD to get the watch you want
DP - Double Posting
faaaaaarrrrrrkkkkkk - to miss out on something
FFG - French Fry Guy
Godfrey - to quote oneself
MOO - Men of Omega, a joke about cows...
MOR - Man of Rolex
#NRA - Never Read Ahead
Sap - to pull a Sap, i.e. to buy another watch before the last one is warm...
Strap master - for a man of straps
Thanks for sharing - is a response to an irrelevant or boring post
#TWSS - That's What She Said
Wear it in good health - means I hate everything about that watch but I hope no harm comes to you

*Watches*
Batgirl - the new BLNR on jubilee
Guinness - the discontinued GMT Master II LN
Wonder Woman - the new BLRO on jubilee
Platona - the Platinum Daytona


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What I like about the aspects of the 24 hour dial is that it is not easily confused with the minute markings. Most watches including the Rolex GMT Master II has 60 divisions on the minute track hence each minute represents 24 hours on the 24 hour bezel and there isn't dedicated track for the 24 hours. Ball Watch has "solution" for their Roadmaster which has 72 divisions for the minute track which they claim is useful for reading the 24 hour time in 20 minutes per division but it creates confusion when you are trying to work out what is the minute hand pointing at. The MIDO on the other hand, has a minutes on the inside track where the minute hand is pointing to and an outer track for the 24 hours which the 24 hour hand is pointing to. For me, that is becoming closer to a proper GMT watch. I have done some research on the base ETA (C07) but what is not clear from articles is whether the GMT hand moves in increments of 15 minutes or still the 24 minutes per step which would be the show stopper for me.


Hence best that you view the watch prior to purchase. For whatever reason I've found I have essentially no use for a GMT watch which creates bias when I see one. In any case the gold standard for me is the current Rolex GMT movement in the Explorer and updated one in the GMT Master II.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

What do y'all think?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Hence best that you view the watch prior to purchase. For whatever reason I've found I have essentially no use for a GMT watch which creates bias when I see one. In any case the gold standard for me is the current Rolex GMT movement in the Explorer and updated one in the GMT Master II.


That's true. I do use GMT time often but that's burned into my sub-conscious, so having one is nice to have for me but not essential. I was just bugged that I had a GMT watch which could not be adjusted for a half hour offset when I needed to do it and that was when my eyes were opened to the defect in the design of all GMT hands.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> What do y'all think?


Me thinks you are secretly a Steinhart fan at heart....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Add "Thank you for sharing." Means I hate your watch or occasionally what you just posted.


"But I'm too polite to say so"?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Most current update.
> 
> *Terms*
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


Looks good to me. Any OoO regulars see anything left out? If not should save that as a final document.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Me thinks you are secretly a Steinhart fan at heart....


Hey. That's where I started! Black gmt. Decent purchase for the money! I had a bronze buhr too..
I had a Hamilton jazz master.. upgraded to the plant ocean.. then the ym from the steinhart!

#glowup


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

delco714 said:


> What do y'all think?


No, just no...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm still pulling to have "Wolverine" added to the list!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Hey. That's where I started! Black gmt. Decent purchase for the money! I had a bronze buhr too..
> I had a Hamilton jazz master.. upgraded to the plant ocean.. then the ym from the steinhart!
> 
> #glowup


LOL. I have come full circle. First watch I ever had was a Seiko when I was 12 years old. Now I find myself looking at Seiko watches again. All thanks to @Cobia and @Galaga.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

delco714 said:


> What do y'all think?


Nice garbage can.

(see G, garbage can is optional)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I'm still pulling to have "Wolverine" added to the list!


We should also have a few wise sayings from the members of OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> "But I'm too polite to say so"?


That's why we obfuscate the true meaning of what we say in saying "thank you for sharing" / "nice strap" / "wear it in good health" and so on. What we are really posting is ...











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I'm still pulling to have "Wolverine" added to the list!


Needs real world use before it can be added to the list.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> I'm still pulling to have "Wolverine" added to the list!


We'd need an OoO vote for that one. My vote ...


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

delco714 said:


> What do y'all think?


root beer gone flat?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wasn't thanks for sharing the proper response to something uninteresting or irrelevant?


Isn't that "nice strap/shoes/etc"?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We should also have a few wise sayings from the members of OoO.


Never do today what you can put off 'till tomorrow or even later.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

delco714 said:


> What do y'all think?


Is that what happens when they try something original and don't just copy an existing Rolex design?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Is that what happens when they try something original and don't just copy an existing Rolex design?


I don't know but I kind of want to buy it just for gags. Maybe people will think I'm part of the blood diamonds crowd


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Isn't that "nice strap/shoes/etc"?


Please refer to Bro Dog's final draft.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone heard from bro @AL9C1? News is saying the hurricane is pretty bad.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Looks good to me. Any OoO regulars see anything left out? If not should save that as a final document.


Looks like there's nothing Wong with that.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

delco714 said:


> What do y'all think?


...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Has anyone heard from bro @AL9C1? News is saying the hurricane is pretty bad.


He's clear. Fortunately hurricane Laura is to the west of his location.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This list just keeps growing! Updates thanks to Bro @5959HH
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


I think we need to add:

"Nice Strap" - meaning, I don't like the watch and the only good thing I can say about it is "Nice strap"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Is that what happens when they try something original and don't just copy an existing Rolex design?


Aren't they though? I thought it resembles the 1675/3 GMT-MASTER...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

whatabout:

#neveraredhead


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> What do y'all think?


Didn't we do this before with sporty?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> I don't know but I kind of want to buy it just for gags. Maybe people will think I'm part of the blood diamonds crowd


Is there an all "gold" version?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Aren't they though? I thought it resembles the 1675/3 GMT-MASTER...


Yup.. that's what they shot for. #inspired #newdawnnewday #watchout


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Is there an all "gold" version?


Hahahaha soon I'm sure. "Gold"


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Possible good news in re the mrs' truck. The Mrs did some research and asked the mechanic to check for hydrostatic lock. Mechanic says she might be right. If it IS that, then it's covered by our automobile policy (according to the mrs).


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Aren't they though? I thought it resembles the 1675/3 GMT-MASTER...


Hmm, well I guess so, but I can't say I like those much either. Or should I say, wear them in good health?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I think we need to add:
> 
> "Nice Strap" - meaning, I don't like the watch and the only good thing I can say about it is "Nice strap"


Good point.

Terms
59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
Aruba Guy - referring to that incident on Aruba
BSF - for pulling a new watch out of the blue
Daument - for showing one up in a d*bag way
Douchestevez - for tricking the AD to get the watch you want
DP - Double Posting
faaaaaarrrrrrkkkkkk - to miss out on something
FFG - French Fry Guy
Godfrey - to quote oneself
MOO - Men of Omega, a joke about cows...
MOR - Man of Rolex
Nice Strap - meaning, I don't like the watch and the only good thing I can say about it is "Nice strap"
#NRA - Never Read Ahead
Sap - to pull a Sap, i.e. to buy another watch before the last one is warm...
Strap master - for a man of straps
Thanks for sharing - means I hate your watch or what you just posted.
#TWSS - That's What She Said
Wear it in good health - means I hate everything about that watch but I hope no harm comes to you

Watches
Batgirl - the new BLNR on jubilee
Guinness - the discontinued GMT Master II LN
Wonder Woman - the new BLRO on jubilee
Platona - the Platinum Daytona


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, well I guess so, but I can't say I like those much either. Or should I say, wear them in good health?


Godfrey

The black dial is the "Rootbeer", right? That one's not terrible but I still don't love it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> What do y'all think?


Looks attractive enough but I wonder how long that gold plating will last.

Can't get over the Steinhart brand either.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks attractive enough but I wonder how long that gold plating will last.
> 
> Can't get over the Steinhart brand either.


9 months of regular use, if that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Possible good news in re the mrs' truck. The Mrs did some research and asked the mechanic to check for hydrostatic lock. Mechanic says she might be right. If it IS that, then it's covered by our automobile policy (according to the mrs).


Dude, your wife rocks!

Please pass this on to her.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

delco714 said:


> What do y'all think?


Wolverine's root beer.
@ithardin 😁


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks attractive enough but I wonder how long that gold plating will last.
> 
> Can't get over the Steinhart brand either.


To me any TT gold plated watch is a turnoff but a TT gold plated Steinhart puts it in a class virtually alone, not in a good way.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We should also have a few wise sayings from the members of OoO.


Tooting my own horn here but not claiming any wisdom...

"You can learn anything in this thread."

"You get a Big Like."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Good point.
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


Transferred the text to a pdf file if anyone wish to download it.
View attachment OoO terminology.pdf


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, well I guess so, but I can't say I like those much either. Or should I say, wear them in good health?


Personally I think the GMT Master II CHNR is my endgame watch. Love that thing to bits.
*Not my photo


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Transferred the text to a pdf file if anyone wish to download it.
> View attachment 15419306


I saved the file as a document on my desktop but not on my iPhone. I think you just became the appointed gate master of the OoO document, of course with the approval of Bro Dog who did virtually all of the work. I suspect at the current time Bro Dog is getting his 3-4 hours of nightly shut eye.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think the GMT Master II CHNR is my endgame watch. Love that thing to bits.
> *Not my photo


That one stands virtually alone as my favorite of all of the Rolex TT watches.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, your wife rocks!
> 
> Please pass this on to her.
> 
> View attachment 15419301


Will do. I married UP. Although she needs to loosen up in re letting me buy watches


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I saved the file as a document on my desktop but not on my iPhone. I think you just became the appointed gate master of the OoO document, of course with the approval of Bro Dog who did virtually all of the work. I suspect at the current time Bro Dog is getting his 3-4 hours of nightly shut eye.


Of course of course, just trying to help, not taking @Dogbert_is_fat 's credit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Of course of course, just trying to help, not taking @Dogbert_is_fat 's credit.


What I had said regarding Bro Dog was said tongue-in-cheek. The OoO list of terms has, in fact, been a collaborative effort although Bro Dog did 90% of the initial legwork putting it all together.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Looks good to me. Any OoO regulars see anything left out? If not should save that as a final document.


I'll hold off on "Cookie Monster" as the watch, a black dial Sub with blue bezel, is still just a figment of our (PF's) imagination.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Possible good news in re the mrs' truck. The Mrs did some research and asked the mechanic to check for hydrostatic lock. Mechanic says she might be right. If it IS that, then it's covered by our automobile policy (according to the mrs).


How would that have happened? Last time I heard any talk about hydrolock was when our riceburners would drive through a deep puddle with a cold air intake behind the bumper.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tooting my own horn here but not claiming any wisdom...
> 
> "You can learn anything in this thread."
> 
> ...


Nice 59


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

He was mentioned recently, and today he is flying with me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> That one stands virtually alone as my favorite of all of the Rolex TT watches.


I've seen one in the metal and I really like it as well! Love the color scheme.

I know people who "collect" a certain species (right word?) of watch, e.g. I have a friend who has 4 or 5 iterations of GMT Master/GMT Master II, but that's basically all he wears (no submariner, Daytona, etc).

I'm more about diversity when it comes to my watch collection, I guess. I couldn't see myself either (1) parting with my LN (or Guinness (I quite like that name)) or (2) purchasing another GMT Master II Rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, well I guess so, but I can't say I like those much either. Or should I say, wear them in good health?


Even the CHNR?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The black dial is the "Rootbeer", right? That one's not terrible but I still don't love it.


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> 9 months of regular use, if that.


But you should wear it as a special occasion watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> To me any TT gold plated watch is a turnoff but a TT gold plated Steinhart puts it in a class virtually alone, not in a good way.


The Tudor BB steel and golds are all plated. For price-point reasons I suppose.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think the GMT Master II CHNR is my endgame watch. Love that thing to bits.
> *Not my photo


Not the all-RG version?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Even the CHNR?


That one just never clicked with me, though I've only ever seen the all gold one in the metal, not the TT.

Then again, my favorite is still the Hulk, which has always been a very divisive model.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll show you two beautiful shots. I leave the best for myself, because censorship would remove them anyway. You know what it is about. Has something to breathe!








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Not the all-RG version?


Nope, full gold is too rich for my blood. No reason for poor old me to sink almost $40k into a watch.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I like it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

We're nearly done with the year's home dressing-up, I think.

Painted the living room, dining room, stairway walls, hallways, and basement a new barely-bluish-white color to replace the weird tan & pinkish beige; painted the kitchen cabinets white and added pull knobs; upgraded bathroom faucets and hardware (towel rods, etc); painted the bathroom vanities; painted the fireplace; painted and polycrylic-stained the stairway's handrail and balusters; changed all the doorknobs; and, lastly, put up almost all the portraits and artwork that's been waiting since we moved out of DC.

One bit that has some extra significance (which I may have mentioned some time ago) is a display box for my Hotwheels cars. A little over ten years ago, while we were still dating, she started talking about my toy cars. I thought she'd say that I should get rid of them, but instead, she said she was thinking of ways to put them up and display them. So after a decade, _finally,_ now that we're not renting and we feel settled down, we ordered a display case online (pretty nice, made of black-painted wood with a flocked background and a door with an acrylic window), loaded it up with some choice cars, put the other hundred in bags for Goodwill, and put the case on the wall. My wife says it was one of her "homework assignments" that she's put off for so long.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Courtesy of Mrs. BSF.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Not the all-RG version?


Probably the best GMT II version.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, full gold is too rich for my blood. No reason for poor old me to sink almost $40k into a watch.


I'm with you on that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> I like it












The bezel is almost identical.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> The bezel is almost identical.


Yes they definitely stole our ym bezel


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> The Tudor BB steel and golds are all plated. For price-point reasons I suppose.


The gold in the watch head is solid, the gold in the bracelet is capped, so, it won't fade


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The Tudor BB steel and golds are all plated. For price-point reasons I suppose.


Electroplating and gold wrapping is actually quite different. While it's quite easy to wear through gold plating (microns in thickness), wrapped gold is quite tough and should last for years.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> The gold in the watch head is solid, the gold in the bracelet is capped, so, it won't fade


Ah, thank you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Electroplating and gold wrapping is actually quite different. While it's quite easy to wear through gold plating (microns in thickness), wrapped gold is quite tough and should last for years.


Thank you too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> The Tudor BB steel and golds are all plated. For price-point reasons I suppose.


Hence I would only buy a Tudor all SS model IF I were buying a Tudor at all.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Blue is all the rage these days.

Apparently it won't happen, but this would pair soooo nicely with a blue bezel/black dial Submariner!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, thank you.





Sappie66 said:


> Thank you too.


You're welcome, welcome


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> That one just never clicked with me, though I've only ever seen the all gold one in the metal, not the TT.
> 
> Then again, my favorite is still the Hulk, which has always been a very divisive model.


The Hulk is not divisive to me. Only thing I can say is it looks much better up close in various lighting scenarios than pictures might indicate. Probably should have bought a Hulk when I was offered one at a discount when it was first introduced. Although the Smurf is my favorite Submariner date watch, the Hulk is a close second. Very close, and at the time I compared both together, the Hulk was IMHO a far better buy at the time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, full gold is too rich for my blood. No reason for poor old me to sink almost $40k into a watch.


Me either unless I were filthy rich which I'm not.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> The gold in the watch head is solid, the gold in the bracelet is capped, so, it won't fade


PF you are the source of a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Electroplating and gold wrapping is actually quite different. While it's quite easy to wear through gold plating (microns in thickness), wrapped gold is quite tough and should last for years.


To think of it, based on your picture, there is almost as much solid gold in BB S&G as in a 5 digits TT Rolex that came with hollow links


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The Hulk is not divisive to me. Only thing I can say is it looks much better up close in various lighting scenarios than pictures might indicate. Probably should have bought a Hulk when I was offered one at a discount when it was first introduced. Although the Smurf is my favorite Submariner date watch, the Hulk is a close second. Very close, and at the time I compared both together, the Hulk was IMHO a far better buy at the time.


I've been able to see, handle and try on both the Hulk and Smurf. Both are phenomenal in person. The Smurf is unfortunately outside of my budget but I still really hope to own a Hulk one day.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I've been able to see, handle and try on both the Hulk and Smurf. Both are phenomenal in person. The Smurf is unfortunately outside of my budget but I still really hope to own a Hulk one day.


If the Hulk is now discontinued, as I suspect it might be, I'm afraid market prices are likely to go higher than I would want to pay, regardless of affordability for me. To that extent I place more emphasis on what I consider true value vs. current market value.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If the Hulk is now discontinued, as I suspect it might be, I'm afraid market prices are likely to go higher than I would want to pay, regardless of affordability for me. To that extent I place more emphasis on what I consider true value vs. current market value.


I agree. I may have to wait 10 years to buy one at a fair price. We shall see.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Cut off both arms, just in case you decide to put an Omega on the another wrist. We call that a 'Wolverine'.
> 
> (lol, just a bit or armless fun).


you know the term coyote ugly?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I think Marendra just coined a new OoO term:
> 
> Wolverine: a watch you dislike so much that you'd rather cut off BOTH arms than wear it.


the term "coyote ugly" already existed in the real world


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's true. I do use GMT time often but that's burned into my sub-conscious, so having one is nice to have for me but not essential. I was just bugged that I had a GMT watch which could not be adjusted for a half hour offset when I needed to do it and that was when my eyes were opened to the defect in the design of all GMT hands.


I always say I can add or subtract easily but my Damasko with 1-12 bezel works for GMT functionality.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> you know the term coyote ugly?


Double coyote ugly - where you gnaw off the other arm too as you know she'll be looking for a one-armed man.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Needs real world use before it can be added to the list.


coyote ugly
A situation encountered after a night of consuming alcohol whereby a person, usually male, wakes the next morning in a strange bed with a sexual partner from the previous evening who is completely physically undesirable (see ugly, nasty, two bagger) and sleeping on the man's arm. The hapless male would rather gnaw off his own arm than wake the woman and have to face the ills of his intoxicated choices the previous evening. Originating from a phenomena whereby a coyote captured in a jaw trap will chew off its own leg to escape certain death.

coyote ugly
As above, the man must gnaw off his arm to avoid waking the sleeping beast that he took home while drunk. I thought I might add what my dad calls "double coyote ugly" where the man gnaws off his other arm because he knows she'll be looking for a one armed man.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> coyote ugly
> A situation encountered after a night of consuming alcohol whereby a person, usually male, wakes the next morning in a strange bed with a sexual partner from the previous evening who is completely physically undesirable (see ugly, nasty, two bagger) and sleeping on the man's arm. The hapless male would rather gnaw off his own arm than wake the woman and have to face the ills of his intoxicated choices the previous evening. Originating from a phenomena whereby a coyote captured in a jaw trap will chew off its own leg to escape certain death.
> 
> coyote ugly
> As above, the man must gnaw off his arm to avoid waking the sleeping beast that he took home while drunk. I thought I might add what my dad calls "double coyote ugly" where the man gnaws off his other arm because he knows she'll be looking for a one armed man.


Lol, when I was in college we used to call it sled dogging.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> How would that have happened? Last time I heard any talk about hydrolock was when our riceburners would drive through a deep puddle with a cold air intake behind the bumper.


Theories include the sprinklers at work shooting water into the air intake/hood scoop.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Blue is all the rage these days.
> 
> Apparently it won't happen, but this would pair soooo nicely with a blue bezel/black dial Submariner!!
> 
> ...


They would only pair well if you wore them at the same time, on the same wrist.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Double coyote ugly - where you gnaw off the other arm too as you know she'll be looking for a one-armed man.


Haha, brilliant.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> coyote ugly
> A situation encountered after a night of consuming alcohol whereby a person, usually male, wakes the next morning in a strange bed with a sexual partner from the previous evening who is completely physically undesirable (see ugly, nasty, two bagger) and sleeping on the man's arm. The hapless male would rather gnaw off his own arm than wake the woman and have to face the ills of his intoxicated choices the previous evening. Originating from a phenomena whereby a coyote captured in a jaw trap will chew off its own leg to escape certain death.
> 
> coyote ugly
> As above, the man must gnaw off his arm to avoid waking the sleeping beast that he took home while drunk. I thought I might add what my dad calls "double coyote ugly" where the man gnaws off his other arm because he knows she'll be looking for a one armed man.


Nra, which is brilliant as well, and doesn't negate the brilliance of the previous poster Snags.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Theories include the sprinklers at work shooting water into the air intake/hood scoop.


Yeah, that would really suck as a one-in-a-thousand piece of bad luck.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been slacking off on photos recently so here's a few...

Today's watch










Mav Jr started 5th grade yesterday via distance learning










And a simple rice and chicken dish that Mrs Mav made


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

This I would buy


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> They would only pair well if you wore them at the same time, on the same wrist.


Gotta go opposite wrists and cross them in an "X" every time you checked the time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wild swimming.
> View attachment 15418912
> View attachment 15418913


Damm you have some nice scenery over there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I've been slacking off on photos recently so here's a few...
> 
> Today's watch
> 
> ...


Kid obviously got his good looks from his mother.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> This I would buy
> 
> View attachment 15419549


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> This I would buy
> 
> View attachment 15419549


First impression: yeah, I can dig it. The TT Bluesy reminds me too much of my high school team colors to take it seriously. I'd still take a TT with black dial & bezel over this green mockup, though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Damm you have some nice scenery over there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He's only a stone's throw from the N pole as you're only a stone's throw from the equator: cold & humid vs. hot & humid.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> This I would buy
> 
> View attachment 15419549


Doesn't look quite right. The text and indices are in yellow gold on the Bluesy, but these are in white. Not sure it would make the watch right, but perhaps better? I think it could work in all yellow gold, but still not sure.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> The 3235 movement has the date feature. If Rolex were to design a redesigned no date, presumably it would maybe be 3231?


 Or 3232.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Kid obviously got his good looks from his mother.


That's for DAMN SURE! LOL


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> the term "coyote ugly" already existed in the real world


Coyote is just ONE arm...WOLVERINE leaves no arms left to wear that shyte watch!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I was looking at it more last night. Could be a case of a hacked account. The guy hasn't posted in 2 years and all his previous posts looked slightly different. They all had a signature line with all his watches. The new one did not. Also, also his previous sales posts had a slightly different format and just said to email him without listing an address, so obviously he meant through the forum. The new Hulk listing has a gmail address in the listing that he's asking you to contact him through. That email address is not in any of his previous posts.
> 
> Just saying.


I think there are quite a few hacked accounts. I'm not interested enough to investigate them, but I might if I see anything blatantly wrong and I'm not too busy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> That's for DAMN SURE! LOL


Levity aside that SM300 "SPECTRE" LE of yours might be my favorite of all Omega watches.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Damm you have some nice scenery over there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You've met my wife I see ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Levity aside that SM300 "SPECTRE" LE of yours might be my favorite of all Omega watches.


Thanks. It's the regular SM300 though, when I purchased it at the time, the LE didn't exist yet. It did fit it on the NATO from the LE with 007 engraved on one of the keepers. I love the subtle nod!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Thanks. It's the regular SM300 though, when I purchased it at the time, the LE didn't exist yet. It did fit it on the NATO from the LE with 007 engraved on one of the keepers. I love the subtle nod!


Okay I just noted the bezel is not numbered like the "SPECTRE" LE version. The SM300 is right up there. Movement has the jumping hour hand that my Railmaster doesn't have. The somewhat long lugs never bothered me. The bezel extends just far enough to cover part of the crown making access slightly difficult but nothing like the level of difficulty using the crown of my SLA033 below.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Levity aside that SM300 "SPECTRE" LE of yours might be my favorite of all Omega watches.





mav said:


> Thanks. It's the regular SM300 though, when I purchased it at the time, the LE didn't exist yet. It did fit it on the NATO from the LE with 007 engraved on one of the keepers. I love the subtle nod!


Did someone say Spectre?! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Okay I just noted the bezel is not numbered like the "SPECTRE" LE version. The SM300 is right up there. Movement has the jumping hour hand that my Railmaster doesn't have. The somewhat long lugs never bothered me. The bezel extends just far enough to cover part of the crown making access slightly difficult but nothing like the level of difficulty using the crown of my SLA033 below.


Compared to the Spectre LE, I prefer the dial of mine because it has the 12, but I prefer the hour bezel of the LE.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Did someone say Spectre?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are nice but am I wrong for preferring the traditional diver's bezel and non-lollipop seconds hand?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Both are nice but am I wrong for preferring the traditional diver's bezel and non-lollipop seconds hand?


I like the lollipop, but I do think I would have liked the traditional diver bezel over the 12-hour GMT type bezel (or at least like them equally)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Compared to the Spectre LE, I prefer the dial of mine because it has the 12, but I prefer the hour bezel of the LE.


I actually don't mind that's it's only 3-6-9.

Apparently they removed the 12 and enlarged the Omega logo for marketing purposes because of the movie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> With the prices of Hulks skyrocketing right now, I can't help but think this is a scam. For some reason it always seems like the too good to be true prices end up on that forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timezone is notorious for having a lot listing with prices that are "too good to be true"

I normally ignore all listings from that forum.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Timezone is notorious for having a lot listing with prices that are "too good to be true"
> 
> I normally ignore all listings from that forum.


For certain I wouldn't bite the hook on that specific listing. At one time I was active on Timezone but not for quite awhile. If buying from an individual, I would need to know that individual personally unless I were buying a small dollar item. Too much fraud and deception out there. All things equal better to buy, sell and trade with a trusted brick and mortar store. Or a trusted OoO brother.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Fun at the AD


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


What did you think of the Worldtimer in the metal? I think it's a spectacular looking watch, but maybe too "niche" to spend almost $10k?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like there's nothing Wong with that.


... and, not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tooting my own horn here but not claiming any wisdom...
> 
> "You can learn anything in this thread."
> 
> ...


Always toot your own horn


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Fun at the AD


If you are seriously considering the LPP and think you may want the bracelet even "someday", I'd get it on the bracelet now as they are really pricey to buy separately. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's more cost effective to get it this way and buy a leather strap separately.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I saved the file as a document on my desktop but not on my iPhone. I think you just became the appointed gate master of the OoO document, of course with the approval of Bro Dog who did virtually all of the work. I suspect at the current time Bro Dog is getting his 3-4 hours of nightly shut eye.


You're right bro @5959HH. I was so absolutely drained yesterday that I crashed right being on my computer till about midnight. Just got up and I was like "wow, that was nearly 6 hours sleep"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Of course of course, just trying to help, not taking @Dogbert_is_fat 's credit.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The Tudor BB steel and golds are all plated. For price-point reasons I suppose.


Tudor Steel & Gold is not played. It is gold capped.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Electroplating and gold wrapping is actually quite different. While it's quite easy to wear through gold plating (microns in thickness), wrapped gold is quite tough and should last for years.


#nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> coyote ugly
> A situation encountered after a night of consuming alcohol whereby a person, usually male, wakes the next morning in a strange bed with a sexual partner from the previous evening who is completely physically undesirable (see ugly, nasty, two bagger) and sleeping on the man's arm. The hapless male would rather gnaw off his own arm than wake the woman and have to face the ills of his intoxicated choices the previous evening. Originating from a phenomena whereby a coyote captured in a jaw trap will chew off its own leg to escape certain death.
> 
> coyote ugly
> As above, the man must gnaw off his arm to avoid waking the sleeping beast that he took home while drunk. I thought I might add what my dad calls "double coyote ugly" where the man gnaws off his other arm because he knows she'll be looking for a one armed man.


Thanks for sharing! Really informative


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> So is everybody here ok with the 20mm oyster bracelet. Personally it's feels like a dinky little bracelet. The larger oyster bracelet on the Explorer2 feels so much more substantial. The larger maxi case should have been fitted with the Exp2 bracelet instead IMO. Doesn't the sub bracelet taper down to 15mm or something like that? I'm sure I Pretty much stand alone in this one.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


On Rolex? I don't think it's that bad as it's at the clasp, for the observable parts of the wrist it sits fine.

I think the taper is maybe 2mm?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Omega is nice but ...


Wear it in good health

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> What do y'all think?


Such a clean and fresh idea. I cannot it believe it took someone so long to design that

Bro of OoO


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Such a clean and fresh idea. I cannot it believe it took someone so long to design that
> 
> Bro of OoO


You should see the Fanboy comments


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I have come full circle. First watch I ever had was a Seiko when I was 12 years old. Now I find myself looking at Seiko watches again. All thanks to @Cobia and @Galaga.


WUS has no influence on me buying expensive watches. Cheap watches however...

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Nice garbage can.
> 
> (see G, garbage can is optional)


Hahahaha

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Needs real world use before it can be added to the list.


And for that we need a volunteer

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Back home , so where is big Al ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

delco714 said:


> What do y'all think?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't we do this before with sporty?


Haha

I also,realised there's a bunch of new regulars who wouldn't get that..... Or the Pepsi bracelet

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> I like it


That is quite nice

Bro of OoO


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like the lollipop, but I do think I would have liked the traditional diver bezel over the 12-hour GMT type bezel (or at least like them equally)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yo, let's swap bezels! Seriously though.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Fun at the AD


I'm really liking the IWC with brown leather on you. Looks good! What did you think of it?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Yo, let's swap bezels! Seriously though.


I would honestly think about it if the Spectre wasn't a LE (and apparently one of the most sought-after LEs from Omega considering some of the prices I've seen online)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I would honestly think about it if the Spectre wasn't a LE (and apparently one of the most sought-after LEs from Omega considering some of the prices I've seen online)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah I get it. I think it's going for $10K to $11K now so it's definitely one of the better Bond LE's, if not the best in terms of value retention. Swapping bezels would de-value it although if you sell, we'll just have to swap back. I'll disappear though and ignore all calls, texts, messages here. LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> What did you think of the Worldtimer in the metal? I think it's a spectacular looking watch, but maybe too "niche" to spend almost $10k?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked it, but disappointed that it was 43mm. That's just uncalled for. 

It's not overly big though. I can pull it off. Just would rather it be 40 or 41 mm.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> If you are seriously considering the LPP and think you may want the bracelet even "someday", I'd get it on the bracelet now as they are really pricey to buy separately. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's more cost effective to get it this way and buy a leather strap separately.


Of course. That is an early lesson all noobs should learn.

Bracelet would cost CAD$1850 separately.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> WUS has no influence on me buying expensive watches. Cheap watches however...
> 
> Bro of OoO


Define cheap please.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Gotta go opposite wrists and cross them in an "X" every time you checked the time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been done...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I'm really liking the IWC with brown leather on you. Looks good! What did you think of it?


I liked both of them a lot.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> I liked both of them a lot.


Godfrey

But not enough to buy new from AD. If a good one comes along used, I'd consider it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Fun at the AD


Def the leather strap version!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... and, not that there's anything wrong with that.


Question is do two Wong's make a right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Question is do two Wong's make a right?


Two Wongs make a White?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tudor Steel & Gold is not plated. It is gold capped.


FIFY. Autocorrect is a pain.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> #nra


No worries. You can't see everything coming.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I'm really liking the IWC with brown leather on you. Looks good! What did you think of it?


We have _way_ too much in common when it comes to watches... 😋


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> WUS has no influence on me buying expensive watches. Cheap watches however...
> 
> Bro of OoO


Both in my case.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Back home , so where is big Al ?


Safe. Laura was to the W of NOLA.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> FIFY. Autocorrect is a pain.


Thanks!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Found this in the hood...










Late bloomer apparently.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I would honestly think about it if the Spectre wasn't a LE (and apparently one of the most sought-after LEs from Omega considering some of the prices I've seen online)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep SPECTRE too expensive for me at market prices.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No worries. You can't see everything coming b


Including the freight train when I thought that I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some things are worth repeating...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We have _way_ too much in common when it comes to watches...


Don't we all the way we enable one another to buy expensive watches we don't need?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Yep SPECTRE too expensive for me at market prices.


Any Omega too expensive at market prices.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Any Omega too expensive at market prices.


Were they offering a discount on that worldtimer?

(it looks HUGE, too #twss)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Any Omega too expensive at market prices.


Can buy a SM300 at decent prices but SPECTRE carries a significant up charge to the extent a regular SM300 with hefty discount maybe preferable.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some things are worth repeating...
> 
> View attachment 15420027


Have you seen Alpha Dog? Good movie, dark movie. But Olivia shares a little of herself with us in it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Were they offering a discount on that worldtimer?
> 
> (it looks HUGE, too #twss)


Was at the O Boutique. So didn't ask.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Fun at the AD


I do like the LPP and the Iwc bracelet is a great one but then on that Watch I would wear it on strap .


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Has anyone heard from bro @AL9C1? News is saying the hurricane is pretty bad.


Doing great brother. No problems in my area. Pretty minimal wind and rain. Just luck which my area has been impossibly lucky for a long time. We are definitely due for a direct hit but I'll count my blessings.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

The latest IWC Mark series....date is too far inwards from dial edge. My eye goes straight for that every time I see it. Otherwise nice watch.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The bezel is almost identical.


There's al lot of people having some creative fun with Seikos.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> The latest IWC Mark series....date is too far inwards from dial edge. My eye goes straight for that every time I see it. Otherwise nice watch.


True which is why it works best on the 36 and then on this 39mm


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> This I would buy
> 
> View attachment 15419549


Thanks for sharing 😆


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Merv said:


> The latest IWC Mark series....date is too far inwards from dial edge. My eye goes straight for that every time I see it. Otherwise nice watch.


That's what happens when they grow the watch without growing the movement.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> That's what happens when they grow the watch without growing the movement.


Are you sayin the watch is big boned ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> True which is why it works best on the 36 and then on this 39mm


Those are nice but they didn't do either the 36 or 39 in blue though, did they?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I couldn't help myself. I had to poke Salvaje on his latest "which to buy" thread.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Thanks for sharing


It just now hit me what it reminds me of. The Fighting Irish colors.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Fun at the AD


I like the blue YM. 👍


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Those are nice but they didn't do either the 36 or 39 in blue though, did they?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I couldn't help myself. I had to poke Salvaje on his latest "which to buy" thread.


But you didn't ask him to post a wrist shot of the DJ36 he claims to own. The Savage guy is now at 80 posts and wondering what he plans to sell. Hopefully he won't present himself on OoO. Ever.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


Big like for the best gif of the week.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> But you didn't ask him to post a wrist shot of the DJ36 he claims to own. The Savage guy is now at 80 posts and wondering what he plans to sell. Hopefully he won't present himself on OoO. Ever.


A white DJ 36 with Roman, flutted and jubilee, of course.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> What did you think of the Worldtimer in the metal? I think it's a spectacular looking watch, but maybe too "niche" to spend almost $10k?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was delivered after 8 months wait due to covid. I bought the bracelet config with spare rubber. Rubber makes it more casual and wear it daily. I think I will only use bracelet occasionally.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Mine was delivered after 8 months wait due to covid. I bought the bracelet config with spare rubber. Rubber makes it more casual and wear it daily. I think I will only use bracelet occasionally.
> View attachment 15420213
> 
> View attachment 15420216


That looks really, _really_ good!

I like the rubber strap as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Have you seen Alpha Dog? Good movie, dark movie. But Olivia shares a little of herself with us in it.


I'll check it out. Looks pretty good.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Doing great brother. No problems in my area. Pretty minimal wind and rain. Just luck which my area has been impossibly lucky for a long time. We are definitely due for a direct hit but I'll count my blessings.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good to hear bro and glad that everything turned out fine for you and your area.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> The latest IWC Mark series....date is too far inwards from dial edge. My eye goes straight for that every time I see it. Otherwise nice watch.


I know what you mean. I can deal with it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Doing great brother. No problems in my area. Pretty minimal wind and rain. Just luck which my area has been impossibly lucky for a long time. We are definitely due for a direct hit but I'll count my blessings.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good news big guy!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> you know the term coyote ugly?


yup, a double coyote ugly is a wolverine!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I know what you mean. I can deal with it.


You already bought it , didn't you? ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> You already bought it , didn't you? ...


I heard he flipped it already


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> you know the term coyote ugly?


yup...

Coyote ugly -> chew off your arm to avoid waking up your beer goggles babe sleeping on it.
Wolverine -> chew off both arms in case you get drunk and pick her up again....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I couldn't help myself. I had to poke Salvaje on his latest "which to buy" thread.


Be careful, he is a savage after all....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> But you didn't ask him to post a wrist shot of the DJ36 he claims to own. The Savage guy is now at 80 posts and wondering what he plans to sell. Hopefully he won't present himself on OoO. Ever.


If he ever turns up here, he is going to get the owl treatment. It is pretty obvious by now that he is starting a new X versus Y thread every two to three days. I would wager that he doesn't have any of those watches he claims to have and all he is doing is to post up to 100 posts to coincide with his three month membership. Then he will start selling away.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If he ever turns up here, he is going to get the owl treatment. It is pretty obvious by now that he is starting a new X versus Y thread every two to three days. I would wager that he doesn't have any of those watches he claims to have and all he is doing is to post up to 100 posts to coincide with his three month membership. Then he will start selling away.


The Owl was before my time although I vaguely recall him posting on OoO but mainly selling stuff. Exactly how was the Owl handled in order to get rid of him?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Did someone say owl?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The Owl was before my time although I vaguely recall him posting on OoO but mainly selling stuff. Exactly how was the Owl handled in order to get rid of him?


Familiar with Amish shunning?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Familiar with Amish shunning?


Yes. Did everyone put the Owl on "ignore" or just simply ignore him? I would tend to have just ignored what he posted rather than to have put him on "ignore".


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Yes. Did everyone put the Owl on "ignore" or just simply ignore him? I would tend to have just ignored what he posted rather than to have put him on "ignore".


ignore..... actually the new WUS software works better than in the past. If you put someone on ignore, you no longer see any posts nor quoted posts of the ignored.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> ignore..... actually the new WUS software works better than in the past. If you put someone on ignore, you no longer see any posts nor quoted posts of the ignored.


So probably just ignore the Savage guy or anyone else who turned out to be a sphincter on this thread likely the best course to take.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> ignore..... actually the new WUS software works better than in the past. If you put someone on ignore, you no longer see any posts nor quoted posts of the ignored.


Hello? Hello? Can anybody hear me?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Hello? Hello? Can anybody hear me?


10-4


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> 10-4


Oh thank God!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I liked it, but disappointed that it was 43mm. That's just uncalled for.
> 
> It's not overly big though. I can pull it off. Just would rather it be 40 or 41 mm.


The font size on the dial is already very small on 43. I don't think my ageing eyes can see on 40mm. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ignore..... actually the new WUS software works better than in the past. If you put someone on ignore, you no longer see any posts nor quoted posts of the ignored.


That's good to know!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Hello? Hello? Can anybody hear me?


You are not on ignore. 😁


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So probably just ignore the Savage guy or anyone else who turned out to be a sphincter on this thread likely the best course to take.


Yeah, hence why I stayed away from his threads. After a while, the threads will drop to page 2 and die off. Who starts a thread asking about Datejust when he already has one? @BonyWrists is right about that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> The font size on the dial is already very small on 43. I don't think my ageing eyes can see on 40mm. 🧐


Did you say small?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, hence why I stayed away from his threads. After a while, the threads will drop to page 2 and die off. Who starts a thread asking about Datejust when he already has one? @BonyWrists is right about that.


Definitely think he's a guy with an agenda. Maybe he'll stop posting nonsense after he reaches 100 posts which shouldn't be much longer. The moderator had instructed him to post pictures when he returned which he hasn't done.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> coyote ugly
> A situation encountered after a night of consuming alcohol whereby a person, usually male, wakes the next morning in a strange bed with a sexual partner from the previous evening who is completely physically undesirable (see ugly, nasty, two bagger) and sleeping on the man's arm. The hapless male would rather gnaw off his own arm than wake the woman and have to face the ills of his intoxicated choices the previous evening. Originating from a phenomena whereby a coyote captured in a jaw trap will chew off its own leg to escape certain death.
> 
> coyote ugly
> As above, the man must gnaw off his arm to avoid waking the sleeping beast that he took home while drunk. I thought I might add what my dad calls "double coyote ugly" where the man gnaws off his other arm because he knows she'll be looking for a one armed man.


Lol, I like my version better. Regional interpretation I guess.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Lol, I like my version better. Regional interpretation I guess.


I've known this term for decades


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I've known this term for decades


lol, I guess I have as well.... maybe not as many decades, but still decades.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Funny how some phrases stick with you.

3rd grade : What's green and yellow and smells like bananas?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Funny how some phrases stick with you.
> 
> 3rd grade : What's green and yellow and smells like bananas?


Not sure, but I'm guessing it's been mixed with mayonnaise.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Not sure, but I'm guessing it's been mixed with mayonnaise.


well my banana sandwich is banana, mayo, peanut butter mashed and mixed.

but the answer to the joke is monkey vomit


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Tudor 1926 two tone is gold filled or solid gold on the links? Bezel appears to be solid. But not fully sure.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> well my banana sandwich is banana, mayo, peanut butter mashed and mixed.
> 
> but the answer to the joke is monkey vomit


But didn't someone also describe that concoction as looking like or smelling like monkey vomit? Must not have been you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> But didn't someone also describe that concoction as looking like or smelling like monkey vomit? Must not have been you.


me


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Incoming! DHL guy just dropped by and a quick photo op. ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Electroplating and gold wrapping is actually quite different. While it's quite easy to wear through gold plating (microns in thickness), wrapped gold is quite tough and should last for years.


Think it also depends on age. Back in the old days they just piled on the gold plating while nowadays, with more precise instruments, they can be more frugal.

Like old fibreglass sailing yachts. Those suckers could withstand the hit of a whale while modern boats will sink if hit by a minnow 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's been done...
> 
> View attachment 15420004


Dang that pic gave me a scare. Thought it was saying NFL cancelled.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Think it also depends on age. Back in the old days they just piled on the gold plating while nowadays, with more precise instruments, they can be more frugal.
> 
> Like old fibreglass sailing yachts. Those suckers could withstand the hit of a whale while modern boats will sink if hit by a minnow
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


And believe it or not I think it all depends on who did the gold electroplating - I have this Seiko quartz Chrono from the year 2000 and the electroplating is still looking astonishingly good for a 20 year old gold plated piece. It no longer works but I kept it anyhow as it reminds me of the good'ol days 









I believe it was under $200 when I bought it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incoming! DHL guy just dropped by and a quick photo op. 😁
> 
> View attachment 15420450


Congrats, nice lugs


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> To think of it, based on your picture, there is almost as much solid gold in BB S&G as in a 5 digits TT Rolex that came with hollow links


Here's a close-up photo of a removed link from my old Rolex rivet bracelet - the metal is perhaps a bit thicker than the gold capping, but like you said not by much. Probably the reason how those old folded-link bracelets in gold stretched so much from daily wear.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incoming! DHL guy just dropped by and a quick photo op.
> 
> View attachment 15420450


Wear THAT in good health?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congrats, nice lugs





mui.richard said:


> Wear THAT in good health?


Thanks. Here is my family of Samurais.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. Here is my family of Samurais.
> 
> View attachment 15420478


Do you have a preference for or against the date magnifier?

My personal preference is without and if Rolexes weren't so expensive I'd consider knocking the cyclops off. Former SD got it right for a dive watch.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> You already bought it , didn't you? ...


Nope


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Do you have a preference for or against the date magnifier?
> 
> My personal preference is without and if Rolexes weren't so expensive I'd consider knocking the cyclops off. Former SD got it right for a dive watch.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Cut it out you show off you! are you trying to insinuate that you can read the date on a watch without magnifier or reading glasses (ALS big date aside)?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Hello? Hello? Can anybody hear me?


No.

Ooops


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> The font size on the dial is already very small on 43. I don't think my ageing eyes can see on 40mm.


There is that I suppose.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Hello? Hello? Can anybody hear me?


Is it me you're looking for?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> And believe it or not I think it all depends on who did the gold electroplating - I have this Seiko quartz Chrono from the year 2000 and the electroplating is still looking astonishingly good for a 20 year old gold plated piece. It no longer works but I kept it anyhow as it reminds me of the good'ol days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bro Dick, Don Johnson is looking for his watch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> And believe it or not I think it all depends on who did the gold electroplating - I have this Seiko quartz Chrono from the year 2000 and the electroplating is still looking astonishingly good for a 20 year old gold plated piece. It no longer works but I kept it anyhow as it reminds me of the good'ol days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Do you have a preference for or against the date magnifier?
> 
> My personal preference is without and if Rolexes weren't so expensive I'd consider knocking the cyclops off. Former SD got it right for a dive watch.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Cyclops is a dealbreaker for me. No. Just no.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. Here is my family of Samurais.
> 
> View attachment 15420478


Is the bezel of the white samurai ceremic? I thought the markings on the photo looked engraved.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> And believe it or not I think it all depends on who did the gold electroplating - I have this Seiko quartz Chrono from the year 2000 and the electroplating is still looking astonishingly good for a 20 year old gold plated piece. It no longer works but I kept it anyhow as it reminds me of the good'ol days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really speaks of the timeless designs of iconic watches like oyster, jubilee, or RO bracelets. They can be 40 years old watches, yet still looks just as good now.

This seiko bracelet and Tag's link series, not so much. 😁


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Marendra said:


> yup, a double coyote ugly is a wolverine!


so now there are synonyms?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> Is the bezel of the white samurai ceremic? I thought the markings on the photo looked engraved.


i believe it is. That's one of the improvements in the king samurai.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. Here is my family of Samurais.
> 
> View attachment 15420478


Nice trio sir.

what version is the blue one? Havent seen that before. Intriguing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Do you have a preference for or against the date magnifier?
> 
> My personal preference is without and if Rolexes weren't so expensive I'd consider knocking the cyclops off. Former SD got it right for a dive watch.


To be honest, I am fine either way but the cyclops bugs me because I know I will be touching it all the time like a pimple or a wart on the skin. It will collect a lot of dirt at the base of the cyclops and I know I will have it cut out before long. To answer your question, yes, I see the benefit of the magnifying effect of the cyclops and I can see the date better - not that I need to know the date....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Nice trio sir.
> 
> what version is the blue one? Havent seen that before. Intriguing.


Cheers mate. The white and blue are the 2020 Seiko Samurai releases.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Do you have a preference for or against the date magnifier?
> 
> My personal preference is without and if Rolexes weren't so expensive I'd consider knocking the cyclops off. Former SD got it right for a dive watch.


I do agree that the old Sea Dweller is the perfect tool watch with a date. I am looking for a reasonably priced used one in good condition.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Is the bezel of the white samurai ceremic? I thought the markings on the photo looked engraved.


Sharp eyes. Yes, the bezel is ceramic. All three in the 202 catalogue, the Manta Ray Blue dial, white dial and then there's the black which I did not buy. I think the quality is reasonable for a circa US$700 watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cheers mate. The white and blue are the 2020 Seiko Samurai releases.
> 
> View attachment 15420541


ah the manta ray STO. Nice king samurai pair sir.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey Bro Dick, Don Johnson is looking for his watch
> 
> View attachment 15420517


I'm keeping his cars though...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> ah the manta ray STO. Nice king samurai pair sir.


I am on a small mission to expand my army of Samurai warriors. Looking to collect all the colours.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> Really speaks of the timeless designs of iconic watches like oyster, jubilee, or RO bracelets. They can be 40 years old watches, yet still looks just as good now.
> 
> This seiko bracelet and Tag's link series, not so much.


While some may call them boring, I think they are timeless.
*Not my photos.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am on a small mission to expand my army of Samurai warriors. Looking to collect all the colours.


Can we enlist?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I'm keeping his cars though...


You're better off with the watch; you are aware that they are both replica, aren't you?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> You're better off with the watch; you are aware that they are both replica, aren't you?


Again...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Again...


Godfrey, yes I'm aware.

And since I won't ever afford the real thing I'm gonna settle for a Ginault*. 

Which reminds me, isn't #Ginault an OoO term?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Can we enlist?
> 
> View attachment 15420553


With an army of Samurai like what you have, I'd say that you're a Shogun. 

By the way, what is that watch you got there with the logo and the 6 and 9 indices? Is that like a special edition?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey, yes I'm aware.
> 
> And since I won't ever afford the real thing I'm gonna settle for a Ginault*.
> 
> Which reminds me, isn't #Ginault an OoO term?


Yes, I do believe that it is to refer to a FOLEX posted by people here. Please update your PDF file then. Thanks.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Levity aside that SM300 "SPECTRE" LE of yours might be my favorite of all Omega watches.





SaMaster14 said:


> Did someone say Spectre?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware that the LE had a different bezel, why? Some added function for Mr Bond?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Really speaks of the timeless designs of iconic watches like oyster, jubilee, or RO bracelets. They can be 40 years old watches, yet still looks just as good now.
> 
> This seiko bracelet and Tag's link series, not so much. 😁


Time has shown that timeless designs work, at least for Rolex. Question is why they are on a geological timescale while everyone else goes with the flow. It'll also be interesting to see if this strategy continues to payoff in the future.

If it's not broke don't fix it comes to mind, but so does let's be frugal in our use of resources from R & D to a few designs (DJs excluded) to using 4 basic movements and a limited number of modular pieces.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am on a small mission to expand my army of Samurai warriors. Looking to collect all the colours.


How many models are there or are you just looking at what's in their current line up?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> With an army of Samurai like what you have, I'd say that you're a Shogun.
> 
> By the way, what is that watch you got there with the logo and the 6 and 9 indices? Is that like a special edition?


did you say Shogun, sir?










that Samurai is not a special edition. Just modded locally (though they got the dials from HK or Japan, not sure) by a fraternity. The sponsors were members of batch 96 and so they had the 9 and 6 indices made instead of the usual markers.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Can we enlist?
> 
> View attachment 15420553


The grey dialled one reminds me of not getting the grey dialled European LE Turtle when I had a chance. I had it in my shopping cart but decided to wait a day or two as I had recently purchased a few watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> The grey dialled one reminds me of not getting the grey dialled European LE Turtle when I had a chance. I had it in my shopping cart but decided to wait a day or two as I had recently purchased a few watches.


yes, sir, that's the dawn grey samurai that was launched together with the dawn grey turtle for the european market. Handsome edition. Just the right mix of grey and orange.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, I do believe that it is to refer to a FOLEX posted by people here. Please update your PDF file then. Thanks.


Added. 

















OoO terminology.pdf







drive.google.com





View attachment 15420657


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> How many models are there or are you just looking at what's in their current line up?


Hi @rjohnson56, no, just the current generation with the arrow hour hands. I was after the Dawn Grey and a few of the limited editions. Basically bidding my time and scouting for good deals.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> did you say Shogun, sir?
> 
> View attachment 15420635
> 
> ...


I think you just did a BSF number on us.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you just did a BSF number on us.


i didnt pull out a new watch out of the blue sir.

i did pull out an old watch out of the blue and red.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i didnt pull out a new watch out of the blue sir.
> 
> i did pull out an old watch out of the blue and red.


You are a funny guy mate. I think you have a future here in OoO.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You are a funny guy mate. I think you have a future here in OoO.


Even if it's a bleak future, still a future.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

For some reason, looking at this watch's marque







reminds me of this thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Even if it's a bleak future, still a future.


How can the future be bleak? OoO is the source of all truths on the internet.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Longines Introduces the Heritage Military Marine Nationale, an Updated Take on Classic Made for the French Navy - Worn & Wound


Introducing the latest installment of the Longines Heritage collection, the Marine Nationale. Modern inside, throwback charm outside.




wornandwound.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> For some reason, looking at this watch's marque
> View attachment 15420674
> reminds me of this thread.


You mean that we remind you of a widely distributed genus of ichneumon wasps that have a compressed abdomen and are parasitoid on the caterpillars of various moths in which they lay a single egg? well thanks!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I do agree that the old Sea Dweller is the perfect tool watch with a date. I am looking for a reasonably priced used one in good condition.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey, yes I'm aware.
> 
> And since I won't ever afford the real thing I'm gonna settle for a Ginault*.
> 
> Which reminds me, isn't #Ginault an OoO term?


How in the hell could we forget #pulling a Ginault


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Longines Introduces the Heritage Military Marine Nationale, an Updated Take on Classic Made for the French Navy - Worn & Wound
> 
> 
> Introducing the latest installment of the Longines Heritage collection, the Marine Nationale. Modern inside, throwback charm outside.
> ...


Isn't the water resistance 30m? Kind of lame for a Navy watch but then again who is going to swim w it on a leather strap ....price is too high


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

2nd foster parent class was last night. We learned about cognitive vs chronological age and loss/grieving. 

I learned a new term. "Ambiguous loss" is a loss foster kids have because they don't know how long their time in foster care will last, or if it will ever end. There is no definite time frame so its that much harder to grieve for.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I have found my next watch


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Can we enlist?
> 
> View attachment 15420553


My lone samurai reporting for duty.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Do you have a preference for or against the date magnifier?
> 
> My personal preference is without and if Rolexes weren't so expensive I'd consider knocking the cyclops off. Former SD got it right for a dive watch.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood











Surprisingly this SD4K wasn't all that popular during its brief three year run.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Cyclops is a dealbreaker for me. No. Just no.


Wouldn't go that far.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To be honest, I am fine either way but the cyclops bugs me because I know I will be touching it all the time like a pimple or a wart on the skin. It will collect a lot of dirt at the base of the cyclops and I know I will have it cut out before long. To answer your question, yes, I see the benefit of the magnifying effect of the cyclops and I can see the date better - not that I need to know the date....


All things equal I'd prefer no cyclops although not a dealbreaker. However for whatever reason the helium escape crown on the Omega divers bugs me no end. No doubt it is functional and nothing wrong with it except it ruins the overall case symmetry to my eye.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am on a small mission to expand my army of Samurai warriors. Looking to collect all the colours.


Less expensive than attempting to collect all colors of the Rolex Submariner 1166xx series.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Can we enlist?
> 
> View attachment 15420553


I think Bro Dog has just been Daumented. BTW nice collection.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, I do believe that it is to refer to a FOLEX posted by people here. Please update your PDF file then. Thanks.


I need to be filled in. What's a Folex?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> You mean that we remind you of a widely distributed genus of ichneumon wasps that have a compressed abdomen and are parasitoid on the caterpillars of various moths in which they lay a single egg? well thanks!


didnt realize there was an ophion wasp. well, am not the sophisticated or learned enough to know of it. Till now. 

i'm like my son now. Learning patterns and letters.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I think Bro Dog has just been Daumented. BTW nice collection.


i beg to disagree. 

Dogbert has two Kings. I have zero. In this game a pair of Kings wins. 

so there was no showing up. And certainly no d-bag way.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Added.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#neverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Even if it's a bleak future, still a future.


Bleak future only if you leave OoO.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I need to be filled in. What's a Folex?


Faux Rolex?

Fake Rolex?

Fool's Rolex?

i actually do not know. Just making guesses.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Some folks going nutso over this


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Some folks going nutso over this


folex?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i beg to disagree.
> 
> Dogbert has two Kings. I have zero. In this game a pair of Kings wins.
> 
> so there was no showing up. And certainly no d-bag way.


Nah I was complimenting your nice collection in an offhand way. It's impressive.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Faux Rolex?
> 
> Fake Rolex?
> 
> ...


Based on a recent post I think Folex = Faux Rolex = #Ginault.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Nah I was complimenting your nice collection in an offhand way. It's impressive.


sir. Didnt feel any negative vibes at all. 

the glossary is just a few posts up so it's clear there was no daumenting.

perhaps if i posted this instead  -


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I noticed things heated up last night with the Savage Guy’s thread as he snapped at several members and even the Moderator. Probably best avoid him altogether.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Based on a recent post I think Folex = Faux Rolex = #Ginault.


wondering if any of the rolex homage brands already has come out with a stainless steel blue dialed diver in the years prior. So they can say (if a blue dialed submariner does come out) that rolex did a #Ginault on them.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> wondering if any of the rolex homage brands already has come out with a stainless steel blue dialed diver in the years prior. So they can say (if a blue dialed submariner does come out) that rolex did a #Ginault on them.


I doubt we'll see a blue Rolex Submariner because of the Smurf.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey Bro Dick, Don Johnson is looking for his watch
> 
> View attachment 15420517


Man, back in the day who would have thought Tubbs would have had the timeless classy look while Sonny aged worse than heavy cream?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I have found my next watch


DO IT!!!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Isn't the water resistance 30m? Kind of lame for a Navy watch but then again who is going to swim w it on a leather strap ....price is too high


Yeah even the 1950s Seamasters were tested to 60-70 in Lake Genève

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Some folks going nutso over this


Where is the cyclop? 🧐


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> DO IT!!!!!


26 grand


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> Where is the cyclop?


No date ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> Where is the cyclop? 🧐


on the king samurai


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> No date ?


There's a date. sept 1


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Charm! Where's the charm in THAT!?









Bring a Loupe: A Paint-Splattered Submariner, A Beautiful Omega Chronomètre, And An 'RCO' Paul Newman Daytona


Our weekly look at vintage watches from around the web.




www.hodinkee.com





"We both know you're already familiar with a little old watch called the Submariner, so let's skip to what makes this piece so incredibly charming."

I'd rather be wearing a #Ginault!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I noticed things heated up last night with the Savage Guy's thread as he snapped at several members and even the Moderator. Probably best avoid him altogether.


Oops, too late...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> wondering if any of the rolex homage brands already has come out with a stainless steel blue dialed diver in the years prior. So they can say (if a blue dialed submariner does come out) that rolex did a #Ginault on them.


What do you know


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> What do you know


nice strap


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Charm! Where's the charm in THAT!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredibly charming?? People will fall for any line of crap...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Incredibly charming?? People will fall for any line of crap...


That's like the finest crap money can buy anywhere!

Surely you can't miss out on something that fine with instant recognition? Folks around you will look at you with envy, knowing you're "in the know".


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Funny how some phrases stick with you.
> 
> 3rd grade : What's green and yellow and smells like bananas?


3rd Grade jokes are the best. I wish I remembered more of them. Stupid, sometimes gross, but still safe for work. I heard somebody say that one of their life goals is to memorize three "clean" jokes, and I can't even think of more than one off the top of my head.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


> Really speaks of the timeless designs of iconic watches like oyster, jubilee, or RO bracelets. They can be 40 years old watches, yet still looks just as good now.
> 
> This seiko bracelet and* Tag's link series, *not so much. 😁


True, and while I like the currently more-angular version of the Link, I feel like it'll get left in the dust years down the road. That's the risk that brands take when they change designs regularly.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To be honest, I am fine either way but the cyclops bugs me because I know I will be touching it all the time like a pimple or a wart on the skin. *It will collect a lot of dirt at the base of the cyclops *and I know I will have it cut out before long. To answer your question, yes, I see the benefit of the magnifying effect of the cyclops and I can see the date better - not that I need to know the date....


What, you don't clean your watches? 

I still haven't lived with a cyclops, but I expect that it'd be useful enough to read the date, which has certainly gotten more difficult the last few years on my other watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

UPDATE OF OOO TERMINOLOGY:

Terms
59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
Aruba Guy - referring to that incident on Aruba
BSF - for pulling a new watch out of the blue
Daument - for showing one up in a d*bag way
Douchestevez - for tricking the AD to get the watch you want
DP - Double Posting
faaaaaarrrrrrkkkkkk - to miss out on something
FFG - French Fry Guy
Folex - Faux Rolex or #Ginault
Godfrey - to quote oneself
MOO - Men of Omega, a joke about cows...
MOR - Man of Rolex
Nice Strap - meaning, I don't like the watch and the only good thing I can say about it is "Nice strap"
#NRA - Never Read Ahead
Sap - to pull a Sap, i.e. to buy another watch before the last one is warm...
Strap master - for a man of straps
Thanks for sharing - means I hate your watch or what you just posted.
#TWSS - That's What She Said
Wear it in good health - means I hate everything about that watch but I hope no harm comes to you

Watches
Batgirl - the new BLNR on jubilee
Guinness - the discontinued GMT Master II LN
Wonder Woman - the new BLRO on jubilee
Platona - the Platinum Daytona


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Charm! Where's the charm in THAT!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they not clean them up at least to remove the 60 years worth of crud ? That is just nasty


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am on a small mission to expand my army of Samurai warriors. Looking to collect all the colours.


Make sure they know what their samurai mission entails, though:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Charm! Where's the charm in THAT!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the love of God, this thing looks as if it was removed from the wrist of a corpse that have been burried in humid grounds in a rotting coffin for three decades


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Time has shown that timeless designs work, at least for Rolex. Question is why they are on a geological timescale while everyone else goes with the flow. It'll also be interesting to see if this strategy continues to payoff in the future.
> 
> If it's not broke don't fix it comes to mind, but so does let's be frugal in our use of resources from R & D to a few designs (DJs excluded) to using 4 basic movements and a limited number of modular pieces.


I think it'll keep paying off as long as the general public still reveres Rolex and keeps it on a pedestal above all the fly-by-day crowdfunded brands.

I also think it's an advantage for them to use only a handful of movements, as when it comes time to service, you'll be less likely to encounter a watchmaker saying, "Well, yes, I've worked on that brand before, but _that_ movement was made for only six months and nobody has had parts in years."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Do they not clean them up at least to remove the 60 years worth of crud ? That is just nasty


What? Clean it? And risk taking off that unique #charm?

NEVER!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Make sure they know their samurai mission entrails:


FIFY.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> For the love of God, this thing looks as if it was removed from the wrist of a corpse that have been burried in humid grounds in a rotting coffin for three decades


Yep!

And Sotheby's estimating $5~7,000 for it. I'm sure it will go for more, after getting that Hodinkee "nod of approval"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Well crap I might need to get that


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

House painting. New Casio - lost the old one


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Well crap I might need to get that


.









Wait till they are 40% off. It's bound to happen a few months from now given Christopher Ward's track record.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> For the love of God, this thing looks as if it was removed from the wrist of a corpse that have been burried in humid grounds in a rotting coffin for three decades


If that were true, then it's UNDERvalued because of the backstory


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't say was gonna get it now


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I wasn't aware that the LE had a different bezel, why? Some added function for Mr Bond?


Of course! Gotta have a bi-directional bezel when he needs to turn it to blow things up!

I guess if Omega were to justify it, he wasn't doing much diving in Spectre, but he was in a suit a lot and traveling, so the "GMT-style" bi-directional bezel was more fitting. Omega also focused on electromagnetism and gauss rating on the watch over its 300m WR and GMT bezel.

In all seriousness, it was probably just to differentiate it more from the standard Seamaster 300MC...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Charm! Where's the charm in THAT!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little bit of wax on, wax off and it'll look like new! 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> A little bit of wax on, wax off and it'll look like new! 😂


New thread after it sells:

"Is paint thinner safe to clean a watch?"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> A little bit of wax on, wax off and it'll look like new!


"Wax on, wax off" all you want, some old things are better left in history, where they belong.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> For the love of God, this thing looks as if it was removed from the wrist of a corpse that have been burried in humid grounds in a rotting coffin for three decades


Incidentally the caseback is engraved with "I LOVE YOU MR BOND, SHARON." Is this the ultimate Bond watch when he was being "ugly coyote'd" 🤣
The muck on the watch, like the Lewinsky dress?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Well crap I might need to get that


DON'T DO IT!!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incoming! DHL guy just dropped by and a quick photo op. 😁
> 
> View attachment 15420450


Looks like omega Seamaster


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> Incidentally the caseback is engraved with "I LOVE YOU MR BOND, SHARON." Is this the ultimate Bond watch when he was being "ugly coyote'd" 🤣
> The muck on the watch, like the Lewinsky dress?


Please, stop it...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> wondering if any of the rolex homage brands already has come out with a stainless steel blue dialed diver in the years prior. So they can say (if a blue dialed submariner does come out) that rolex did a #Ginault on them.


Tudor Black Bay? _snickering_


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> What? Clean it? And risk taking off that unique #charm?
> 
> NEVER!


Charm = Patina 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Well crap I might need to get that


Internal bezel or what's the function of the second crown?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Well crap I might need to get that


The watch itself is kinda cool. But every time I see a CW watch, I think of...










They should seriously do a product placement with Aquaman.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> The watch itself is kinda cool. But every time I see a CW watch, I think of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not the real thing, so it's just cosplaying.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Well crap I might need to get that


semi-GF --

I'll say that I like how different it is from the Longines LLD and other internal-bezel watches. (unless it's cribbing some cues from other watches I'm not aware of) Would be a bargain at 50% off. Wait till next April.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I am loving the tease on thecRolex website. There must be people losing their minds in anticipation here in WUSlandia!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> And believe it or not I think it all depends on who did the gold electroplating - I have this Seiko quartz Chrono from the year 2000 and the electroplating is still looking astonishingly good for a 20 year old gold plated piece. It no longer works but I kept it anyhow as it reminds me of the good'ol days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back in the days of pocket watches, Elgin and perhaps others rated gold-filled cases according to how many years of wear the gold should last. The one my wife's grandmother had was rated for 25 years, if I recall. It still looks great. I've been thinking of having it serviced, but that would cost 3x what it's worth. I still might do it anyway.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incoming! DHL guy just dropped by and a quick photo op. ?
> 
> View attachment 15420450


IWC should have put graph paper like that on the Ingenieur.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Well crap I might need to get that


Crap is right!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

For those bros in Los Angeles (and OoO visitors) gotta recommend Profeta for coffee if you're every in the Westwood village. Great coffee and super reasonable compared to other "specialty" coffee shops. I think it might be less expensive than Peet's

Enjoy the "nice bracelet" too










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> It's not the real thing, so it's just cosplaying.


Is that Deuce Bigelow looking on in the background?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Cut it out you show off you! are you trying to insinuate that you can read the date on a watch without magnifier or reading glasses (ALS big date aside)?


Not long after reading glasses became useful to me, I just decided to get bifocals so I wouldn't have to keep putting them on and off. Then I started wearing bifocal sunglasses so I could read without switching them either.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> For those bros in Los Angeles (and OoO visitors) gotta recommend Profeta for coffee if you're every in the Westwood village. Great coffee and super reasonable compared to other "specialty" coffee shops. I think it might be less expensive than Peet's
> 
> Enjoy the "nice bracelet" too
> 
> ...


Nice bracelet


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I like this, it's a super quartz


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> For some reason, looking at this watch's marque
> View attachment 15420674
> reminds me of this thread.


They got some flack on this thread, but I think they've had some nice designs. Unfortunately, they make only a few designs at a time and they seem to only produce a single run of any design.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, I do believe that it is to refer to a FOLEX posted by people here. Please update your PDF file then. Thanks.


As I recall, Ginault was being used here to refer to unpleasant and unscrupulous people as well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I like this, it's a super quartz
> 
> View attachment 15421193


Looks fun. You gonna buy it?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Incredibly charming?? People will fall for any line of crap...


Hodinkerie at its finest. Do people in general realize that they talk up the patina because selling used watches is a part of their business?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incoming! DHL guy just dropped by and a quick photo op. 😁
> 
> View attachment 15420450


I don't like this company but congratulations on your new purchase.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BonyWrists said:


> Hodinkerie at its finest. Do people in general realize that they talk up the patina because selling used watches is a part of their business?


Speaking of this former watch blog turned dealer, looking at a few of their recent IG posts, people are still making fun of their lame travel clock. It's literally the clock that keeps giving. 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Hodinkerie at its finest. Do people in general realize that they talk up the patina because selling used watches is a part of their business?


Yeah, they lost ALL credibility when they started selling watches. Can we say conflict of interest??

I know they have to pay the bills, but still...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Crap is right!


What is so wrong about it ?
It is well made reasonably priced . I don't get the whole crap part .


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

No surprise, Savage is banned again.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> What is so wrong about it ?
> It is well made reasonably priced . I don't get the whole crap part .


What's the price? I deleted my email.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> What's the price? I deleted my email.


You sound like my Dad


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> What's the price? I deleted my email.


1000 bucks 
41mm case 
Height 13.05mm
Lug-to-Lug 47.12mm


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> You sound like my Dad


Well you know the 60s.....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I like this, it's a super quartz
> 
> View attachment 15421193


Would look better without the numbering and date. C fiber case?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> What is so wrong about it ?
> It is well made reasonably priced . I don't get the whole crap part .


Aquaman jokes aside, I actually like it. It's a cool throwback design.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks fun. You gonna buy it?


I will check it out, I still don't have a quartz watch


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> What is so wrong about it ?
> It is well made reasonably priced . I don't get the whole crap part .


Just pulling your leg. It's not so bad. We've all seen lots worse.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Well you know the 60s.....


"If you remember the 60s, you weren't _there,_ man!"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I don't like this company but congratulations on your new purchase.


Wait you don't like Seiko? I don't think that I've ever heard someone utter those words ! 

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Would look better without the numbering and date. C fiber case?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I don't know what it is, but it must be a polymer of some sort


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> What is so wrong about it ?
> It is well made reasonably priced . I don't get the whole crap part .


Looks interesting. What's the MSRP?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait you don't like Seiko? I don't think that I've ever heard someone utter those words !
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I thought he was talking about DHL.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks interesting. What's the MSRP?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Godfrey

NRA

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Just pulling your leg. It's not so bad. We've all seen lots worse. Well, a bit worse.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> What is so wrong about it ?
> It is well made reasonably priced . I don't get the whole crap part .


Not crap but if you want two crowns, get this. ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> What is so wrong about it ?
> It is well made reasonably priced . I don't get the whole crap part .


Don't listen to them JMan


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought he was talking about DHL.


Ditto. If he's talking about Seiko them's fighting words.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


Something for BT.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not crap but if you want two crowns, get this. 😏
> 
> View attachment 15421293


I still can't take a house brand watch seriously. Not even if it's a Tiffany Rolex.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something for BT.
> 
> View attachment 15421304


So THAT is what my childhood crush looked like "out of uniform"? Yay!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> No surprise, Savage is banned again.


I tried to help him, well...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't listen to them JMan


Do not listen to them!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> I tried to help him, well...


Savage is a rude little turd. LOL


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


I grew up watching the invisible man. You'd think that I would've remembered that scene.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I grew up watching the invisible man. You'd think that I would've remembered that scene.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


There's anime for that now.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe the best one


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> Maybe the best one


It makes an impression.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> It makes an impression.


Not as much as this










Or this










You should see the Bone flying at 500ft


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Maybe the best one


Nah....









Edit.... Oh wait, didn't even notice the date window without the cyclops.

Then I doff my hat to you sir, that is an excellent piece. If I ever go after a sub date it will be that one.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I do like this poolside Seiko cyclops mod though.... Maybe Rolex is on to something


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I do like this poolside Seiko cyclops mod though.... Maybe Rolex is on to something


Even Swatch is trying to appeal to us old geezers:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> 1000 bucks
> 41mm case
> Height 13.05mm
> Lug-to-Lug 47.12mm


Thx but no. 
.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> What is so wrong about it ?
> It is well made reasonably priced . I don't get the whole crap part .


I think some might perceive a visually unappealing appearance although same is frequently said of this one:








I figured it was my money when I bought it and maybe same thing should apply to that CW that you favor.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> No surprise, Savage is banned again.


I'm gonna miss him something terrible.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> You sound like my Dad


He's old enough to be your dad. Maybe even your grandpa.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Just pulling your leg. It's not so bad. We've all seen lots worse.


I love it when you're damning a watch with restrained praise.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> "If you remember the 60s, you weren't _there,_ man!"


Early 60's were relatively tranquil. Late 60's is when everything began to go to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought he was talking about DHL.


So did I. Nobody likes DHL.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Savage is a rude little turd. LOL


I was about to say essentially the same thing. A number of OoO guys were more than kind to him. I promise not to hold it against them.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Maybe the best one


With as many really nice watches that you own, you're allowed to buy an occasional stinker, even that CW.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I was about to say essentially the same thing. A number of OoO guys were more than kind to him. I promise not to hold it against them.


Usually I'm a bee to honey when it comes to people like him but even I stayed away.

I think a few were nice, or trying to be nice at least, but I felt a hint of sarcasm and trolling behind the keyboard. ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Usually I'm a bee to honey when it comes to people like him but even I stayed away.
> 
> I think a few were nice, or trying to be nice at least, but I felt a hint of sarcasm and trolling behind the keyboard.


@Seabee1 probably gave the best assessment of the guy in the last post of the thread just before it was locked. Savage was just crude and obnoxious to the point I too stayed out of his thread this time. Guy's just not right in the head.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So it begins... Blue No-Date Submariner?!

O M G 😂

If nothing else, Rolex is getting good at trolling us.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I was about to say essentially the same thing. A number of OoO guys were more than kind to him. I promise not to hold it against them.


I think the guy was a little unstable


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> So it begins... Blue No-Date Submariner?!
> 
> O M G
> 
> If nothing else, Rolex is getting good at trolling us.


Totally. It's actually going to be a red bezel, champagne dial submariner with two date windows, one with a cyclops one without

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think the guy was a little unstable


We should get Brother Gun to weigh in.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Does this strike anyone as slightly creepy?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> So it begins... Blue No-Date Submariner?!
> 
> O M G
> 
> If nothing else, Rolex is getting good at trolling us.


I think I said a couple of days ago that if Rolex were to introduce a blue dial/bezel Submariner it would be a no date version so as not to be commingled with the Smurf. Just prior to new models, people go nuts with speculation that is invariably wrong.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think the guy was a little unstable


A little unstable???


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does this strike anyone as slightly creepy?
> 
> View attachment 15421581


Yeah, she gives me the chills, she's really creepy


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Maybe the best one


That's the 40mm correct? Sometimes I wish I'd gone with that Instead of the 16610.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> That's the 40mm correct? Sometimes I wish I'd gone with that Instead of the 16610.


Seadweller 16600 so yup 40


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Totally. It's actually going to be a red bezel, champagne dial submariner with two date windows, one with a cyclops one without
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dude, I can almost guarantee that there will be no waiting list for this no bad boy. Almost. ?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Do they not clean them up at least to remove the 60 years worth of crud ? That is just nasty


Ha ha ..that will increase the value mate... 60 year worth of dirt🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does this strike anyone as slightly creepy?
> 
> View attachment 15421581


No, not at all -- it's way more than "slightly". And right when I was starting to like IWCs again, too.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Did anyone watch this movie?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Did anyone watch this movie?


Ok that was weird


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Isn't the water resistance 30m? Kind of lame for a Navy watch but then again who is going to swim w it on a leather strap ....price is too high


30m WR is more than enough for a Naval seaman. He will only need 200m WR if the vessel is sunk, but then, he will have bigger problems to worry about that just WR. Just saying...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 30m WR is more than enough for a Naval seaman. He will only need 200m WR if the vessel is sunk, but then, he will have bigger problems to worry about that just WR. Just saying...


I just never know what they mean . Omega is clear about water resistance but not sure if longines is


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wasup brethren? I just skipped 200 posts. Just no time to catch up. Gonna be a busy couple days this weekend. Did manage to crank out half a strap. I'm can definitely do better but I'm surprised how well on the first try.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 30m WR is more than enough for a Naval seaman. He will only need 200m WR if the vessel is sunk, but then, he will have bigger problems to worry about that just WR. Just saying...


There suck on that


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup brethren? I just skipped 200 posts. Just no time to catch up. Gonna be a busy couple days this weekend. Did manage to crank out half a strap. I'm can definitely do better but I'm surprised how well on the first try.
> View attachment 15421747
> View attachment 15421748
> View attachment 15421749


Ok constructive criticism stitching is too far inland but keep working it


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> There suck on that


According to that you can go swimming with a Speedmaster moonwatch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I have found my next watch


You have to be joking


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I have found my next watch


You having a laugh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> My lone samurai reporting for duty.
> View attachment 15420764


Nice backdrop.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I have found my next watch


Mine says "...and?"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You have to be joking


Would have been better as a BAT or Pangolin or Mad Scientist Releasing it from a ahem lab....
Just pick one animal for 2020


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> According to that you can go swimming with a Speedmaster moonwatch.


You got to go to each brand and determine what can be done . One would think they would align but nooooh


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> All things equal I'd prefer no cyclops although not a dealbreaker. However for whatever reason the helium escape crown on the Omega divers bugs me no end. No doubt it is functional and nothing wrong with it except it ruins the overall case symmetry to my eye.


I will also be twirling my fingers around the helium escape valve too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Less expensive than attempting to collect all colors of the Rolex Submariner 1166xx series.


Absolutely! 1 x Rolex = 20 x Seiko Samurai


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think Bro Dog has just been Daumented. BTW nice collection.


Right so. I think he posted his little Seiko collection in the Seiko sub-forum and everyone went ga-ga


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I need to be filled in. What's a Folex?


FOLEX is Fake Rolex


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Faux Rolex?
> 
> Fake Rolex?
> 
> ...


There's no such thing as a Fake Rolex as the terminology is wrong. It should be said that the counterfeit watch was made to look like a Rolex. Hence why we coined the term, a Folex. This is so we won't taint the name of Rolex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Some folks going nutso over this


It's a Yachtmaster!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Been watching NCIS and for the last season one of the agents has been rocking an everose daytona.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I noticed things heated up last night with the Savage Guy's thread as he snapped at several members and even the Moderator. Probably best avoid him altogether.


He also insulted HiggsBoson in the same way he insulted me last week. This time, he asked Higgs if he had a soft Willy and if he can come and show his wife how hard his is. What a tool.

You're right. Avoiding him and not posting on his thread is the only way to force him to mellow. No adult talks like that the way he does and if he is saying that it's culturally acceptable for Portuguese people, then I am very happy I have not visited Portugal.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ok constructive criticism stitching is too far inland but keep working it


Agreed. I need better punches also. I don't like the slanted stitching holes either.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> wondering if any of the rolex homage brands already has come out with a stainless steel blue dialed diver in the years prior. So they can say (if a blue dialed submariner does come out) that rolex did a #Ginault on them.


Pagani Design? They have the full rainbow spectrum. Blue, Red, green, purple, you name it, they've got it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Where is the cyclop?


It's a no date.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Charm! Where's the charm in THAT!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am reading less of Hodinkee and don't even watch their videos anymore. They are becoming like a sales site and making these garbage reviews to drum up sales of some beat up rust pot.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Oops, too late...


Is he banned yet?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Incredibly charming?? Stupid People will fall for any line of crap...


Fixed it for you


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am reading less of Hodinkee and don't even watch their videos anymore. They are becoming like a sales site and making these garbage reviews to drum up sales of some beat up rust pot.


I thought that watch had growth potential ...get it get it ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> 3rd Grade jokes are the best. I wish I remembered more of them. Stupid, sometimes gross, but still safe for work. I heard somebody say that one of their life goals is to memorize three "clean" jokes, and I can't even think of more than one off the top of my head.


3rd grade jokes are best because that's when we were all innocent and before the age when we are told "hush, that's not appropriate to say"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's a Yachtmaster!


Could be, "out of the blue" meaning out of the water ??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> What, you don't clean your watches?
> 
> I still haven't lived with a cyclops, but I expect that it'd be useful enough to read the date, which has certainly gotten more difficult the last few years on my other watches.


I do clean them and there's a cyclops on my wife's Datejust. I find that a find layer of white coloured dust collects at the edge and it's very hard to remove. Short of using something sharp to dislodge and scrape it off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> UPDATE OF OOO TERMINOLOGY:
> 
> Terms
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Make sure they know what their samurai mission entails, though:


Bushido. The way of the warrior.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> For the love of God, this thing looks as if it was removed from the wrist of a corpse that have been burried in humid grounds in a rotting coffin for three decades


That's the charm! It was stolen by grave robbers from the wrist of a prominent person


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

You guys were active. Have have gone through so many posts and I see that there still over a hundred and twenty more to go.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 3rd grade jokes are best because that's when we were all innocent and before the age when we are told "hush, that's not appropriate to say"


Want to hear something funny my oldest who is now 13 was w my wife a few years back he was around 7 or so were at Target. Well at checkout the cashier happened to be a HeShe so my son asked point blank "so are you a man or a woman ? ....well I am a man ....clearly not content w the answer follow up question so " why do you dress like a girl ?"

Next at school same year "hi JMAN jr I am Tammy" ...ok hi so are you a man or a woman ? I am a girl JMAN Jr ....hm k so why do you sound like a man?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yep!
> 
> And Sotheby's estimating $5~7,000 for it. I'm sure it will go for more, after getting that Hodinkee "nod of approval"


They work in cahoots with appraisers to push up the "value" because they know plenty of stupid rich people around.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Looks like omega Seamaster


At a fifth of the price of a Seamaster.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Charm = Patina
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Gun was going to post pictures of the patina of his Rolex branded underwear. Wonder if Hodinkee is going to find that charming?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> IWC should have put graph paper like that on the Ingenieur.


That white dial Seiko King Samurai is actually very nice in person


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> For those bros in Los Angeles (and OoO visitors) gotta recommend Profeta for coffee if you're every in the Westwood village. Great coffee and super reasonable compared to other "specialty" coffee shops. I think it might be less expensive than Peet's
> 
> Enjoy the "nice bracelet" too
> 
> ...


Is there good coffee in America?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> As I recall, Ginault was being used here to refer to unpleasant and unscrupulous people as well.


Yes. The Thomas Caddell saga...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks fun. You gonna buy it?


It's to time his steak.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I don't like this company but congratulations on your new purchase.


Thanks for the kind words. I bought the watches so that my son can have an automatic after years of quartz and G-shocks. I bought an extra Manta Ray version so the idea is to wear the same watches when we go out.

You don't like DHL as a delivery company?Agreed. Not very good at all but still better than EMS. In my experience of delivery companies, FedEx has been the best so far.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Speaking of this former watch blog turned dealer, looking at a few of their recent IG posts, people are still making fun of their lame travel clock. It's literally the clock that keeps giving.


Did you say clock or cock?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> No surprise, Savage is banned again.


Hahahahaha. I hope that it's permanent now. What a tool.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just pulling your leg. It's not so bad. We've all seen lots worse.


Be careful which leg you're pulling...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So did I. Nobody likes DHL.


Me neither.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> With as many really nice watches that you own, you're allowed to buy an occasional stinker, even that CW.


Amen


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Savage is a rude little turd. LOL


What do you expect? With a name like savage. Do you expect a polished man of distinction or a Neanderthal?

This brings to mind. Someone may come into money and buy the most expensive Rolex out there but he can't buy class.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm gonna miss him something terrible.


He provided entertainment for a while


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> He's old enough to be your dad. Maybe even your grandpa.


Hi Dad.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I was about to say essentially the same thing. A number of OoO guys were more than kind to him. I promise not to hold it against them.


@Panerol Forte was toying with him on watch choices too. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> @Seabee1 probably gave the best assessment of the guy in the last post of the thread just before it was locked. Savage was just crude and obnoxious to the point I too stayed out of his thread this time. Guy's just not right in the head.


He is a scammer for sure.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think the guy was a little unstable


A little? Wow! That's an understatement


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does this strike anyone as slightly creepy?
> 
> View attachment 15421581


Yes. Perv alert


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yeah, she gives me the chills, she's really creepy


I am feeling the power of her hypnotic gaze...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Did anyone watch this movie?


As a general rule, I don't watch chick flicks. Only if it's Wonder Woman...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I just never know what they mean . Omega is clear about water resistance but not sure if longines is


I think it's quite similar across the Swatch Group


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> There suck on that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Mine says "...and?"
> View attachment 15421751


Is Norman now a watch connoisseur?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 30m WR is more than enough for a Naval seaman. He will only need 200m WR if the vessel is sunk, but then, he will have bigger problems to worry about that just WR. Just saying...


30m would fine for taking a shower maybe. Not of being 30m down and thrashing about, as Naval Semen do.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


>


That's whoa that's


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> There suck on that


NRA and not for showering.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Want to hear something funny my oldest who is now 13 was w my wife a few years back he was around 7 or so were at Target. Well at checkout the cashier happened to be a HeShe so my son asked point blank "so are you a man or a woman ? ....well I am a man ....clearly not content w the answer follow up question so " why do you dress like a girl ?"
> 
> Next at school same year "hi JMAN jr I am Tammy" ...ok hi so are you a man or a woman ? I am a girl JMAN Jr ....hm k so why do you sound like a man?


Hahahah. Good one. Yeah, it's the age where adults laugh it off as childhood innocence. Every transgression is forgiven.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is there good coffee in America?


I think so! Better than or equal to what you get in London at Pret, Costa, Café Nero, etc. I'd probably say that Italy and France have tastier coffee, but I've had some really good coffee here in Los Angeles (Blue Bottle, Profeta, coffee Tomo, etc.)

Didn't have much coffee while it was in Australia, but there is a "Ministry of Coffee" here in Los Angeles (which has a sister location in Sydney) and it's pretty good (a bit harsher/more bitter than your typical European or American coffee)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> 30m would fine for taking a shower maybe. Not of being 30m down and thrashing about, as Naval Semen do.


Well played


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think so! Better than or equal to what you get in London at Pret, Costa, Café Nero, etc. I'd probably say that Italy and France have tastier coffee, but I've had some really good coffee here in Los Angeles (Blue Bottle, Profeta, coffee Tomo, etc.)
> 
> Didn't have much coffee while it was in Australia, but there is a "Ministry of Coffee" here in Los Angeles (which has a sister location in Sydney) and it's pretty good (a bit harsher/more bitter than your typical European or American coffee)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not trying to create an inflammatory topic but coffee shops here serve better coffee than America. That is the reason why Starbucks packed up and went home.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up. Have a great weekend guys


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> For those bros in Los Angeles (and OoO visitors) gotta recommend Profeta for coffee if you're every in the Westwood village. Great coffee and super reasonable compared to other "specialty" coffee shops. I think it might be less expensive than Peet's
> 
> Enjoy the "nice bracelet" too
> 
> ...


Good suggestion, I'll have to remember it if I'm out there next time. Thanks bro!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What do you expect? With a name like savage. Do you expect a polished man of distinction or a Neanderthal?
> 
> This brings to mind. Someone may come into money and buy the most expensive Rolex out there but he can't buy class.


Reminds me of one time that I was playing GTA Online. There was some user who called himself savage and he kept picking on the newer, lower ranked players. So being the super nice guy that I am (sarcasm), I kept killing him over and over again. He finally ran away and sent me an in-game text, "stop killing me".

I replied, "but I thought you're savage". He rage quit after that. ?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not trying to create an inflammatory topic but *coffee shops here serve better coffee than America*. That is the reason why Starbucks packed up and went home.


Coffee shops almost anywhere do.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not trying to create an inflammatory topic but coffee shops here serve better coffee than America. That is the reason why Starbucks packed up and went home.


I'm no coffee snob. I'll take your word for it.

Starbucks doesn't make great coffee though, and I stay away from it when I can. Much rather buy local! I wouldn't use Starbucks as a benchmark for American coffee; it would be like using McDonalds or Denny's as a benchmark for American food. There's definitely a spectrum and I would place Starbucks, et al. on the low end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not trying to create an inflammatory topic but coffee shops here serve better coffee than America. That is the reason why Starbucks packed up and went home.


I honestly don't know, do you guys do drip coffee there or is it all/mostly espresso based like Europe?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm no coffee snob. I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Starbucks doesn't make great coffee though, and I stay away from it when I can. Much rather buy local! I wouldn't use Starbucks as a benchmark for American coffee; it would be like using McDonalds or Denny's as a benchmark for American food. There's definitely a spectrum and I would place Starbucks, et al. on the low end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Starbucks is a joke. You can find great local coffee shops in many parts of the US, many roast their own beans and such, but you do have to look for the great spots. They do exist.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm no coffee snob. I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Starbucks doesn't make great coffee though, and I stay away from it when I can. Much rather buy local! I wouldn't use Starbucks as a benchmark for American coffee; it would be like using McDonalds or Denny's as a benchmark for American food. There's definitely a spectrum and I would place Starbucks, et al. on the low end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh and if we're talking just drip coffee, I'd actually drink the McCafe stuff over the Starbucks. Both are exceptionally mediocre!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not trying to create an inflammatory topic but coffee shops here serve better coffee than America. That is the reason why Starbucks packed up and went home.


Most of the coffee I had in Australia was very very very good.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh and if we're talking just drip coffee, I'd actually drink the McCafe stuff over the Starbucks. Both are exceptionally mediocre!


I almost exclusively drink iced americanos, black, or hot espresso drinks.

Or nespresso hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm no coffee snob. I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Starbucks doesn't make great coffee though, and I stay away from it when I can. Much rather buy local! I wouldn't use Starbucks as a benchmark for American coffee; it would be like using McDonalds or Denny's as a benchmark for American food. There's definitely a spectrum and I would place Starbucks, et al. on the low end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Starbucks does suck and I know nothing about coffee. HAHA

Have you tried Groundworks or Blue Bottle? I like those.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I almost exclusively drink iced americanos, black, or hot espresso drinks.
> 
> Or nespresso hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, Nespresso is not bad for a quick home option. I've got one.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Starbucks does suck and I know nothing about coffee. HAHA
> 
> Have you tried Groundworks or Blue Bottle? I like those.


I haven't heard of those. Are they brands or shops?

I lived in Philadelphia for quite a while and La Colombe and Old City Coffee were top notch. Both are shops with several locations and also sell their own beans. Also quite a few great single location shops.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Oops...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh and if we're talking just drip coffee, I'd actually drink the McCafe stuff over the Starbucks. Both are exceptionally mediocre!


I still drip coffee. I buy a couple different whole beans and blend them myself and grind. I really won't drink coffee from anywhere else. Maybe an espresso or latte from Starbucks but not very often. I usually just do one of their refresher or tea drinks.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Reminds me of one time that I was playing GTA Online. There was some user who called himself savage and he kept picking on the newer, lower ranked players. So being the super nice guy that I am (sarcasm), I kept killing him over and over again. He finally ran away and sent me an in-game text, "stop killing me".
> 
> I replied, "but I thought you're savage". He rage quit after that.


Deserves it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I honestly don't know, do you guys do drip coffee there or is it all/mostly espresso based like Europe?


Mostly espresso based.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey, Nespresso is not bad for a quick home option. I've got one.


You're not wrong! I love my nespresso!



mav said:


> Starbucks does suck and I know nothing about coffee. HAHA
> 
> Have you tried Groundworks or Blue Bottle? I like those.


I like Groundworks a lot! Blue Bottle is a bit too bitter for my taste (I like to drink my cold brew/espresso/coffee black usually)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Most of the coffee I had in Australia was very very very good.


That's what Galaga said too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Jamaicans and Cubans produce the best coffee along with the best tobacco. Have any of you tried Jamaican cigars? No not blunts. Jamaican cigars may be better than Cubans. Either way both islands produce the best of both. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> I haven't heard of those. Are they brands or shops?
> 
> I lived in Philadelphia for quite a while and La Colombe and Old City Coffee were top notch. Both are shops with several locations and also sell their own beans. Also quite a few great single location shops.


They are local shops, to California (Blue Bottle) and Los Angeles (Groundworks).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> The Jamaicans and Cubans produce the best coffee along with the best tobacco. Have any of you tried Jamaican cigars? No not blunts. Jamaican cigars may be better than Cubans. Either way both islands produce the best of both.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've tried both coffees, love them. Also coffee from my wife's home country, Nicaragua, is pretty good too. On cigars, I haven't tried Jamaicans yet but have Cubans.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> The Jamaicans and Cubans produce the best coffee along with the best tobacco. Have any of you tried Jamaican cigars? No not blunts. Jamaican cigars may be better than Cubans. Either way both islands produce the best of both.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I lived in Puerto Rico for 3 years and drank a lot of Cuban coffee there. Cafe Bustelo comes to mind. I don't remember if I drank any Jamaica coffee.

Funny thing about countries where drip coffee is rare or nonexistent, espresso drinks are dirt cheap. You could get a cortado or latte in PR for about $1, when in the US they charge ridiculous prices ($5-$6) for the same thing.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> The Jamaicans and Cubans produce the best coffee along with the best tobacco. Have any of you tried Jamaican cigars? No not blunts. Jamaican cigars may be better than Cubans. Either way both islands produce the best of both.
> 
> Dirty south chapter


The best coffee I ever had was every single morning on my honeymoon in Jamaica. That was a long time ago.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> The best coffee I ever had was every single morning on my honeymoon in Jamaica. That was a long time ago.


Godfrey

I still sometimes pick up a pound of Jamaican coffee from McNulty's in Greenwich Village.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> There suck on that


Yeah timex does that well


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> The best coffee I ever had was every single morning on my honeymoon in Jamaica. That was a long time ago.


I order a couple bags of Blue Mountain coffee every once in a while. It's just great. It's a very light roast but fantastic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Define cheap please.


Between $300-$500 AUD

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think so! Better than or equal to what you get in London at Pret, Costa, Café Nero, etc. I'd probably say that Italy and France have tastier coffee, but I've had some really good coffee here in Los Angeles (Blue Bottle, Profeta, coffee Tomo, etc.)
> 
> Didn't have much coffee while it was in Australia, but there is a "Ministry of Coffee" here in Los Angeles (which has a sister location in Sydney) and it's pretty good (a bit harsher/more bitter than your typical European or American coffee)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You missed our greatest secret .... coffee

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey, Nespresso is not bad for a quick home option. I've got one.











Daughter bought this Nesppresso for my wife and me. Wife drinks the coffee but doesn't work for me.









I use this old 4 cup Braun and Peet's Coffee that's better than any other brand I've found.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I still drip coffee. I buy a couple different whole beans and blend them myself and grind. I really won't drink coffee from anywhere else. Maybe an espresso or latte from Starbucks but not very often. I usually just do one of their refresher or tea drinks.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You have some great coffee places in NOLA.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brother of OoO


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> The best coffee I ever had was every single morning on my honeymoon in Jamaica. That was a long time ago.


Another Godfrey

Our honeymoon trip was a gift from my wife's boss at the time. He was a great guy. She worked 32 years for him until he closed up shop, 28 of them off-site by half a continent. We still get together with him whenever we're back in the midwest to visit family. He lost his wife two weeks ago, so he's been on my mind.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is Norman now a watch connoisseur?


Caught him staring at the SKX one time, so, maybe.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You missed our greatest secret .... coffee
> 
> Brother of OoO


Well I always knew I wanted to go back... now I have even more reason to!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


Perfect, time to use this image to troll some peeps.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Back on rubber:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well I always knew I wanted to go back... now I have even more reason to!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah we have really, really good coffee.

It's probably the thing I miss most when I travel

Oddly enough most places I've been to OS who have good coffee are run by Australians

Brother of OoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah we have really, really good coffee.
> 
> It's probably the thing I miss most when I travel
> 
> ...


If you're ever in Los Angeles, "Ministry of Coffee" in West LA is Australian; they have a location in Sydney and then the one in LA





__





Ministry of Coffee | Ministry of Coffee







moc.coffee





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Between $300-$500 AUD
> 
> Brother of OoO


Okay. Most people put that in the "affordable watches" category. Unless of course affordable is also cheap


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Daughter bought this Nesppresso for my wife and me. Wife drinks the coffee but doesn't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I used to have an old Braun exactly like yours


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think the guy was a little unstable


The number of typo errors in his explosive posts seems like some kind of bipolar.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


You can post that meme in all the six thread people have started here on WUS. LOL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I used to have an old Braun exactly like yours


One day it will quit working and then what'll I do?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I used to have an old Braun exactly like yours


Me too.



5959HH said:


> One day it will quit working and then what'll I do?


After my second Braun died, I got a Cuisinart that's pretty similar, but has lasted quite a bit longer. It even outlasted the business that sold it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Me too.
> 
> After my second Braun died, I got a Cuisinart that's pretty similar, but has lasted quite a bit longer. It even outlasted the business that sold it.











I have two of these if/and/or when my Braun finally craps out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> One day it will quit working and then what'll I do?











^^^ this is what you'll be like


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ this is what you'll be like


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

A nice 10:10pm lume shot.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> A nice 10:10pm lume shot.











Nice 10:40 lume shot.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> If you're ever in Los Angeles, "Ministry of Coffee" in West LA is Australian; they have a location in Sydney and then the one in LA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked up there Sydney place, I'll give it a try when I'm next near there and after coffee

..... meaning there's a higher chance of me trying it in LA 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Most people put that in the "affordable watches" category. Unless of course affordable is also cheap


I have a very, very basic way of categorising watches. Cheap (which is actually $300 watches i blight were outliers) and expensive >$3000.

Everything out of that range is too expensive to be cheap and too cheap to be expensive.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can post that meme in all the six thread people have started here on WUS. LOL


Lol well i posted it in one. If I remember to do one post September 1 I'll use it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I have two of these if/and/or when my Braun finally craps out.


Are you like BT of coffee machines/makers?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> A nice 10:10pm lume shot.


Nice pic!

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Are you like BT of coffee machines/makers?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Problem is no one makes 4-5 cup coffee makers any longer.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

So young. RIP 😔








Chadwick Boseman, ‘Black Panther’ Star, Dies at 43


Chadwick Boseman, star of “Black Panther,” died on Friday after a four year battle with colon cancer, his rep confirmed to Variety. He was 43. Before he was cast as the Marvel Studios s…




variety.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Are you like BT of coffee machines/makers?
> 
> Brother of OoO


I always have backup of backups.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Nice 10:40 lume shot.


#Godfrey: For some reason the lume showed blue in the photo but is really green, same as Kiwi71 picture.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> So young. RIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard about his passing this evening. Gone way too early, such a young and bright light. RIP 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey: For some reason the lume showed blue in the photo but is really green, same as Kiwi71 picture.


I was actually going to ask if that was your 574 and why it was a different color than mine.

And thank you for the Alison Brie gif. Love her!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> So young. RIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! So crazy, tragic, and sad. Seems no one had any clue about it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I know! So crazy, tragic, and sad. Seems no one had any clue about it.


I'm sure he kept a tight lid on it to prevent losing any parts.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> A nice 10:10pm lume shot.











Took another picture of my PAM 574 with my wife's iPhone 7. I'll see if it's any different.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm sure he kept a tight lid on it to prevent losing any parts.


I wonder if he filmed any of Black Panther 2? Not sure if they had started it yet.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Took another picture of my PAM 574 with my wife's iPhone 7. I'll see if it's any different.


On my phone, it's a lot closer in color, but still not exact.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> A nice 10:10pm lume shot.


I can do one in about 40 minutes.

If I remember to.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> So young. RIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that earlier. Really sad

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I can do one in about 40 minutes.
> 
> If I remember to.


You have an incoming?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


> So young. RIP 😔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no clue he'd been fighting cancer for four years already. Even while filming Black Panther.

Here he's talking about how kids who were terminally ill said that they were trying to hang on long enough to see his movie.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299546534032412672


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Back on rubber:


Godfrey

Time to get serious


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You have an incoming?
> 
> Brother of OoO


No, silly!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They work in cahoots with appraisers to push up the "value" because they know plenty of stupid rich people around.


Yeah well, they have done such a swell job vintage watch should be called antique watches judging by their prices over the last few years.

Any "vintage watch" stops making any sense once the price goes anywhere near or over $10k unless it's an actually rare model, at least to me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> A nice 10:10pm lume shot.





Sappie66 said:


> I can do one in about 40 minutes.
> 
> If I remember to.





Gunnar_917 said:


> You have an incoming?
> 
> Brother of OoO











Dropped the ball, sorry guys, 12 minutes late.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I like this, it's a super quartz
> 
> View attachment 15421193


Tbh I'm never a fan of Breitling. I have no idea why but I just get a negative vibe from them.

Have you considered a Grand Seiko? Technically a Springdrive is a quartz.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I have a very, very basic way of categorising watches. Cheap (which is actually $300 watches i blight were outliers) and expensive >$3000.
> 
> Everything out of that range is too expensive to be cheap and too cheap to be expensive.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Understood. Thanks for sharing 

My threshold limits are

up to $300 = cheap (& nasty)
$301 to $999 = affordable
$1,000 to $3,000 = expensive
$3,001 to $10,000 = luxury watch
$10,001 to $17,500 = ultra luxury
$17,501 to $30,000 = Uber luxury
> $30,000 = obscene


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol well i posted it in one. If I remember to do one post September 1 I'll use it
> 
> Brother of OoO


Looking forward to it. Oh, I just realised that I haven't got any appointments on Tuesday. Maybe I might find my way down somewhere near my Rolex AD for lunch....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> So young. RIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't like that. RIP black panther


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I always have backup of backups.


Good idea.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah well, they have done such a swell job vintage watch should be called antique watches judging by their prices over the last few years.
> 
> Any "vintage watch" stops making any sense once the price goes anywhere near or over $10k unless it's an actually rare model, at least to me.


I used to find antiques in the $2 shop down the road


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Understood. Thanks for sharing
> 
> My threshold limits are
> 
> ...


Tell us what you have in each category.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Understood. Thanks for sharing
> 
> My threshold limits are
> 
> ...


When does "high end" come in?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I used to find antiques in the $2 shop down the road


Hoping to find something like this?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Understood. Thanks for sharing
> 
> My threshold limits are
> 
> ...


Unless I win the lottery anything over $20k is no go for me. 
It's not like we have money to burn...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looking forward to it. Oh, I just realised that I haven't got any appointments on Tuesday. Maybe I might find my way down somewhere near my Rolex AD for lunch....


This may be a really dumb question, but are Boutiques and/or ADs expected to have some of the new releases available to buy on Tuesday? Is it expected that there will be lines or crowds at these places?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Want to hear something funny my oldest who is now 13 was w my wife a few years back he was around 7 or so were at Target. Well at checkout the cashier happened to be a HeShe so my son asked point blank "so are you a man or a woman ? ....well I am a man ....clearly not content w the answer follow up question so " why do you dress like a girl ?"
> 
> Next at school same year "hi JMAN jr I am Tammy" ...ok hi so are you a man or a woman ? I am a girl JMAN Jr ....hm k so why do you sound like a man?


Out of the mouths of babes...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does this strike anyone as slightly creepy?
> 
> View attachment 15421581


Slightly?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the charm! It was stolen by grave robbers from the wrist of a prominent person


Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


PERFECT!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> When does "high end" come in?


High end and obscene is the same as far as I am concerned.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> This may be a really dumb question, but are Boutiques and/or ADs expected to have some of the new releases available to buy on Tuesday? Is it expected that there will be lines or crowds at these places?


What I know is that they ship some of the pieces out to their major retailers before the launch date because in the recent Black Bay 58, some ADs already had the BB58 Blue for sale in the same week the watch was launched.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Unless I win the lottery anything over $20k is no go for me.
> It's not like we have money to burn...


Umm.... this is the internet. You could be a relative of Li Ka Shing or Stanley Ho. Maybe even Dickson Poon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Hoping to find something like this?


I won't find a Rolex or Omega in the antique shop but you will be surprised what comes up. My aunty makes her rounds at the old shops to see if she can pick anything up of interest. She likes all those old stuff that are sentimental to her childhood.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm.... this is the internet. You could be a relative of Li Ka Shing or Stanley Ho. Maybe even Dickson Poon.


Dick is, of course, related to Dickson...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Tell us what you have in each category.


I have posted a state of the collection some time ago.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Dick is, of course, related to Dickson...


As in really related or you are making it up because of Dick and Dickson (or Dick's Son)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> As in really related or you are making it up because of Dick and Dickson (or Dick's Son)


Nope, not related.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Dropped the ball, sorry guys, 12 minutes late.


So how long before it gets sold?

Looks nice BTW

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looking forward to it. Oh, I just realised that I haven't got any appointments on Tuesday. Maybe I might find my way down somewhere near my Rolex AD for lunch....


And be like my mate who went into an AD the day after batgirl was announced
Can you let me know when one comes in?
No sir sorry we are sold out
Really, it was released yesterday?
Yes and unfortunately we are sold out

In the ADs defense my mate did say the guy had a stupid look on his face when he was saying that knowing how BS the story was but couldn't admit it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have posted a state of the collection some time ago.
> 
> View attachment 15422211


Please don't turn into another Perth member with constant state of the collection threads

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, not related.


There's a BT joke in there

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15422221
> View attachment 15422222


Stunning!

Good to see you pop in Rescue Tooth I miss these pics of yours

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Please don't turn into another Perth member with constant state of the collection threads


Really? Is there another member from Perth? Funny that I have never met anyone of them. Can't help it if our population density if 1.45 square kilometres per person.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's a BT joke in there
> 
> Brother of OoO


Totally unrelated


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I bought the watches so that my son can have an automatic after years of quartz and G-shocks. I bought an extra Manta Ray version so the idea is to wear the same watches when we go out.
> 
> You don't like DHL as a delivery company?Agreed. Not very good at all but still better than EMS. In my experience of delivery companies, FedEx has been the best so far.


When your items don't end up on a deserted island 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And be like my mate who went into an AD the day after batgirl was announced
> Can you let me know when one comes in?
> No sir sorry we are sold out
> Really, it was released yesterday?
> ...


Really? You mean to tell me there's actually no waiting list? Oh my Lord!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

All of this talk of Australia has me missing Sydney and Surfer's Paradise!

Just a few memories at 1am LA time (and a watch, to stay "on topic"

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> All of this talk of Australia has me missing Sydney and Surfer's Paradise!
> 
> Just a few memories at 1am LA time (and a watch, to stay "on topic"
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for sharing, and not in the OoO terminology


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> There suck on that


Archer is extremely patient in trying to explain water resistance whenever someone starts a thread, and then someone posts THE generic table taken from the interwebs. His recommendations is always read what the manufacturer recommends.

It'd be interesting to do a search with the key words: Omega Speedmaster, Moonwatch and swimming.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> All of this talk of Australia has me missing Sydney and Surfer's Paradise!
> 
> Just a few memories at 1am LA time (and a watch, to stay "on topic"
> 
> ...


I long for the day this covid nonsense is over. We originally planned to travel to Osaka in November. I heard it is like heaven of preowned market ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for sharing, and not in the OoO terminology


Haha of course! I have a ton of photos (it's a fault of mine - over photographing wherever I go), so I'm sure I'll find some more favorites and share!

I picked a _few_ more!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I lived in Puerto Rico for 3 years and drank a lot of Cuban coffee there. Cafe Bustelo comes to mind. I don't remember if I drank any Jamaica coffee.
> 
> Funny thing about countries where drip coffee is rare or nonexistent, espresso drinks are dirt cheap. You could get a cortado or latte in PR for about $1, when in the US they charge ridiculous prices ($5-$6) for the same thing.


I couldn't afford US prices as I usually like to order a triple expresso

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> The best coffee I ever had was every single morning on my honeymoon in Jamaica. That was a long time ago.


Everything tastes better on a honeymoon 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> I long for the day this covid nonsense is over. We originally planned to travel to Osaka in November. I heard it is like heaven of preowned market


I didn't know that! I have heard Osaka is beautiful. Disappointed I couldn't make it there when I studied abroad in Japan/Tokyo in undergrad. There and Hokkaido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Back on rubber:


Looking good and like me it looks like you rinse your rubbers before reusing 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> One day it will quit working and then what'll I do?


Moccamaster !

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looking forward to it. Oh, I just realised that I haven't got any appointments on Tuesday. Maybe I might find my way down somewhere near my Rolex AD for lunch....


Unfortunately I've been booked into 2 meetings until 12:00. I was planning on being there when they opened 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looking forward to it. Oh, I just realised that I haven't got any appointments on Tuesday. Maybe I might find my way down somewhere near my Rolex AD for lunch....


Walk in with a queue number, walk out with a TT DJ? ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> As a general rule, I don't watch chick flicks. Only if it's Wonder Woman...


Me neither... but it seems that Youtube AI algorythm had a peek at my OoO browsing, noticed BSF cheerleaders and how respectfuly we always mention balls, put one and one together, and suggested Girls with Balls (not that there is anything wrong with that)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


>


Funny thing about this picture is that at first glance, it looks as if you were on a roof top


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> I long for the day this covid nonsense is over. We originally planned to travel to Osaka in November. I heard it is like heaven of preowned market


Yes it's a watch haven especially with vintage Rolexes. The prices though, not so much.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You have an incoming?
> 
> Brother of OoO


He had an incoming when he was on his cycling/canoing trip


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Tbh I'm never a fan of Breitling. I have no idea why but I just get a negative vibe from them.
> 
> Have you considered a Grand Seiko? Technically a Springdrive is a quartz.


Same here, but since I would like to have high accuracy quartz, I decided to be more open minded, but this is where I draw the line. I would prefer a spring drive, only if it was in a different brand, as I am not a Seiko fan. I tried recently the FPJ Elegante, but they didn't have it in black (short supply due to COV), so, waiting on one to see it in the metal


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You have some great coffee places in NOLA.


Yeah we have a few. But no way I'm driving there to get coffee. Lol. I'm about 40miles from there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> When does "high end" come in?


High end seems to be in the eye of the beholder; go have a look in the High End subforum and you will see what I mean


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Funny thing about this picture is that at first glance, it looks as if you were on a roof top


Especially when the label on his cigar is Psyko....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yes it's a watch haven especially with vintage Rolexes. The prices though, not so much.


There is a price for being in watch haven


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Same here, but since I would like to have high accuracy quartz, I decided to be more open minded, but this is where I draw the line. I would prefer a spring drive, only if it was in a different brand, as I am not a Seiko fan. I tried recently the FPJ Elegante, but they didn't have it in black (short supply due to COV), so, waiting on one to see it in the metal
> 
> View attachment 15422293


That's a very cool piece. I watched a couple videos about that one. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> High end seems to be in the eye of the beholder; go have a look in the High End subforum and you will see what I mean


that's why ask. The definition seems all over the place. or better yet, no accepted definition.

and is it just me or it seems for most other things (cars, clothes, bags, resorts,liquor, etc) high end and luxury are synonymous. But for watches they seem not to be. An accepted luxury watch is not necessarily a high end one.

anyway, i only ask precisely because there is a high end subforum.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> that's why ask. The definition seems all over the place. or better yet, no accepted definition.
> 
> and is it just me or it seems for most other things (cars, clothes, bags, resorts,liquor, etc) high end and luxury are synonymous. But for watches they seem not to be. An accepted luxury watch is not necessarily a high end one.
> 
> anyway, i only ask precisely because there is a high end subforum.


Maybe, just maybe, a Rolex is high end since an old beat up Daytona sold for $17.1M?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe, just maybe, a Rolex is high end since an old beat up Daytona sold for $17.1M?


in one of the threads in the high end sub forum, i put forward that argument. And one member said being high end is not about the price. And not even the complication. It's supposedly about the finishing of the movement (not just the case). So even PN's PN wont qualify. 

anyway, to me it's a semantic debate engendered by the fact that there is such a sub forum. Same for affordables. When is a watch an affordable and when is it not.

that's why sir your watch taxonomy brackets a few posts up is helpful.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Same here, but since I would like to have high accuracy quartz, I decided to be more open minded, but this is where I draw the line. I would prefer a spring drive, only if it was in a different brand, as I am not a Seiko fan. I tried recently the FPJ Elegante, but they didn't have it in black (short supply due to COV), so, waiting on one to see it in the metal
> 
> View attachment 15422293


That looks really good on you and I'll even say that's perhaps the only high-end quartz that belongs in your wrist. 

Are you sure you want a black dial and not something else though? For a piece like that I'd probably want it to speak "a little louder but in an elegant way".


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> That looks really good on you and I'll even say that's perhaps the only high-end quartz that belongs in your wrist.
> 
> Are you sure you want a black dial and not something else though? For a piece like that I'd probably want it to speak "a little louder but in an elegant way".


I just want to be able to compare beforehand, but wasn't it you that preferred the black one when the subject came first? or maybe was it Gun?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sunny Seiko Saturday


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just want to be able to compare beforehand, but wasn't it you that preferred the black one when the subject came first? or maybe was it Gun?


I believe I posted this photo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> in one of the threads in the high end sub forum, i put forward that argument. And one member said being high end is not about the price. And not even the complication. It's supposedly about the finishing of the movement (not just the case). So even PN's PN wont qualify.
> 
> anyway, to me it's a semantic debate engendered by the fact that there is such a sub forum. Same for affordables. When is a watch an affordable and when is it not.
> 
> that's why sir your watch taxonomy brackets a few posts up is helpful.


If only the people from OoO were to propagate this to the wider community... then it will become the truth.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> that's why ask. The definition seems all over the place. or better yet, no accepted definition.
> 
> and is it just me or it seems for most other things (cars, clothes, bags, resorts,liquor, etc) high end and luxury are synonymous. But for watches they seem not to be. An accepted luxury watch is not necessarily a high end one.
> 
> anyway, i only ask precisely because there is a high end subforum.


The watch world if full of incoherences that are specific to the watch world, and justified by extrapolations with other goods, but forgetting that each form of collecting, and the value related is specific to the object in question. I'll give you some examples:

Errors, such as printing error, command a premium. The only hobbies in which an error boosts the value is Philately and Numismatics, and the reason is simple, those items are produced in the millions/billions, so rarety comes only from mistakes. Also, the value is directly related to the rating of the item, and a high quality Item that is worth $100K can drop to a mere $100 for a bad quality one; we don't see this in the watch world, the difference between pristine and eww is almost negligible.

Defects, or defect due to the use of bad quality materials, such was the case with the Sub's dials Spider and Star dust, command a premium. If I buy a Ferrari, or a painting, and the paint starts to crack, freckle, or peel, not only I would want reparation, I'll sue their a$$es if they don't make it up to me; have you ever seen a car, painting, stamp, collectors' furniture, handbag (Hermes), or any form of art where degradation command a premium?

Paul Newman Daytona: all the superstars had cars, I've never seen a car's price sky rocket just because it was owned by a celebrity; there are famous movie cars, such as Bond's Aston, and the Bullit Mustang, that commanded high prices, but none of the Bond actors or Steve McQueen regular cars sold for a premium just because they owned them.

The list is long, but you get the idea


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I believe I posted this photo.


True, that's the one, which is by far better than the pictures on their website, it was my motivation to go check it; if I buy it, you will be the one to blame


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

WOW. That FPJ is very cool. Most impressed with the "sleep" function that conserves battery life. I love that they did an exhibition caseback with that movement-rose gold battery cover!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> I long for the day this covid nonsense is over. We originally planned to travel to Osaka in November. I heard it is like heaven of preowned market


Been there , very cool town .









The street I took this is where it is at . All the used watch stores are there. prices weren't that great at the time but a LOT of choices


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Yes it's a watch haven especially with vintage Rolexes. The prices though, not so much.


NRA


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sunny Seiko Saturday
> View attachment 15422398
> View attachment 15422400
> View attachment 15422402


Nice strap


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> High end and obscene is the same as far as I am concerned.


Most luxury items purchased by disposable income is relative, I suppose, dependent on the degree of disposable income one has to spend. To my way of thinking spending $20,000 for a Hulk or $30,000 for a SS Daytona is obscene, whereas spending $30,000 for a PM Lange is high end. All depends on one's perception of the intrinsic value of a specific item.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15422221
> View attachment 15422222


Spectacular!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, that's the one, which is by far better than the pictures on their website, it was my motivation to go check it; if I buy it, you will be the one to blame


Blame me all you want


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Most luxury items purchased by disposable income is relative, I suppose, dependent on the degree of disposable income one has to spend. To my way of thinking spending $20,000 for a Hulk or $30,000 for a SS Daytona is obscene, whereas spending $30,000 for a PM Lange is high end. All depends on one's perception of the intrinsic value of a specific item.


I agree w 59 the amount isn't what makes it obscene per say it is what it is spent on. A 17 mil Daytona is obscene a 17 mil Ferrari Daytona (no idea of the prices) is obscene but the latter I understand somewhat the former is just dumb. A 30k Lange sure why not a 20k hulk dumb at least to me

Here

Rose gold case brand new 8900 bucks


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dinner at my mom's.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> High end seems to be in the eye of the beholder; go have a look in the High End subforum and you will see what I mean


#nra


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I agree w 59 the amount isn't what makes it obscene per say it is what it is spent on. A 17 mil Daytona is obscene a 17 mil Ferrari Daytona (no idea of the prices) is obscene but the latter I understand somewhat the former is just dumb. A 30k Lange sure why not a 20k hulk dumb at least to me
> 
> Here
> 
> Rose gold case brand new 8900 bucks


Nice strap.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Blame me all you want


You can blame me for this.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I believe I posted this photo.


Ordinarily I prefer a black dial when given a choice, but that specific model might be an exception for me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, that's the one, which is by far better than the pictures on their website, it was my motivation to go check it; if I buy it, you will be the one to blame


I suspect for that specific model, better contrast is offered with the white dial that gives it an elegant, understated look. On the other hand my concern is a black dial might actually clash with everything else. Just an impression from my very limited artistic perspective.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another very musical lady.










You're welcome, BT.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

A little nap after lunch in a hammock.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I suspect for that specific model, better contrast is offered with the white dial that gives it an elegant, understated look. On the other hand my concern is a black dial might actually clash with everything else. Just an impression from my very limited artistic perspective.


I meant a black case, or more precisely darl grey; you see, the case is in Titanium, and you can have it silver, as the one I tried, or in dark grey, like the one posted by Bro Dick, both come with a white dial


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Took a walk with bluesy. We don't have nice scenery in the neighborhood unlike the bros here, got to make do with bricks as background 😶








The SS bracelet is 3rd party, I am too anal with scratches on the OEM gold PCLs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Dinner at my mom's.


Funny how flowers look like onions and peppers after they're cooked.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice strap.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have posted a state of the collection some time ago.
> 
> View attachment 15422211


How often do you wear your Calvin Klein watch?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> Took a walk with bluesy. We don't have nice scenery in the neighborhood unlike the bros here, got to make do with bricks as background
> View attachment 15422634
> 
> The SS bracelet is 3rd party, I am too anal with scratches on the OEM gold PCLs.


I think the root beer or whatever it is called the bluest look best in a full SS bracelet . Too much gold too much shine w the PCL


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> Took a walk with bluesy. We don't have nice scenery in the neighborhood unlike the bros here, got to make do with bricks as background
> View attachment 15422634
> 
> The SS bracelet is 3rd party, I am too anal with scratches on the OEM gold PCLs.


I think the root beer or whatever it is called the bluesy look best with a SS bracelet . Too much gold and too much shine w the PCL bracelets


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So how long before it gets sold?
> 
> Looks nice BTW
> 
> Brother of OoO


I've had it for a while actually. And it is not on the block.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another very musical lady.
> 
> View attachment 15422623
> 
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I meant a black case, or more precisely darl grey; you see, the case is in Titanium, and you can have it silver, as the one I tried, or in dark grey, like the one posted by Bro Dick, both come with a white dial


Ah thanks. Obviously I didn't look at the situation closely enough.









This on you tried on vs.









This one by Bro Dick.

Based simply on the above pictures, I would tend to go with the one you tried on with the silver case. Regardless of your preference after viewing the latter one on your wrist, both appear to have nice artistic flair, perhaps the silver model a tad less busy in appearance from the pictures.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I've had it for a while actually. And it is not on the block.


Your PAM 005 is a classic. Plus I prefer a solid caseback as I don't need to view a Unitas 6497 movement for what I consider as basically a tool watch.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe, just maybe, a Rolex is high end since an old beat up Daytona sold for $17.1M?


I've spent a little time over in the high end sub-forum and it seems, at least for the purposes of that sub-forum, they want to be decidedly non-Rolex. I think part of it is that Rolex is just so huge and has TRF and it's own forum on WUS and part of it is on the "merits" such as movement finishing and such.

Either way, over there they'll give Rolex a:


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I've spent a little time over in the high end sub-forum and it seems, at least for the purposes of that sub-forum, they want to be decidedly non-Rolex. I think part of it is that Rolex is just so huge and has TRF and it's own forum on WUS and prt of it is on the "merits" such as movement finishing and such.
> 
> Either way, over there they'll give Rolex a:


But they cool w dat









Did I say it is over 25k?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> But they cool w dat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk, I'd have to see the movement


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> Took a walk with bluesy. We don't have nice scenery in the neighborhood unlike the bros here, got to make do with bricks as background 😶
> View attachment 15422634
> 
> The SS bracelet is 3rd party, I am too anal with scratches on the OEM gold PCLs.


Fwiw, I think it looks better with a SS bracelet. Too much gold, otherwise...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Ah thanks. Obviously I didn't look at the situation closely enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw where the darker case is due to an anti-scratch coating applied to the titanium. The more I look at this watch the more I dig it.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I think the root beer or whatever it is called the bluesy look best with a SS bracelet . Too much gold and too much shine w the PCL bracelets


I literally have people who don't know about watches told me "nice watch", and people who know watches told me "erm, nice strap?" 

Who knows, maybe 1 Sep will validate my bracelet choice?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Idk, I'd have to see the movement


It is a pretty heavily modified Vaucher


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> It is a pretty heavily modified Vaucher


Interesting conversation piece if nothing else.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

It's rich man's mickey mouse watch.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Idk, I'd have to see the movement


Konstantin Chaykin is without a doubt a very talented watchmaker, but there is something missing in his watches, maybe a certain finesse; I need to see one in real life, I may change my mind though


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> It is a pretty heavily modified Vaucher


I was really just kidding. I'm not going to pretend to pass judgment on anyone's watch (except in fun on here). It is a cool looking movement though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> Took a walk with bluesy. We don't have nice scenery in the neighborhood unlike the bros here, got to make do with bricks as background
> View attachment 15422634
> 
> The SS bracelet is 3rd party, I am too anal with scratches on the OEM gold PCLs.


Are you keeping it for resale?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> I think the root beer or whatever it is called the bluest look best in a full SS bracelet . Too much gold too much shine w the PCL


I find it looks a little off.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you keeping it for resale?


He doesn't actually own it, he's merely looking after it for the next generation


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Your PAM 005 is a classic. Plus I prefer a solid caseback as I don't need to view a Unitas 6497 movement for what I consider as basically a tool watch.


Yup, and like I always say, since Pam's all look alike, why not get the cheapest one. 

I know, I know. Everyone has a different opinion. And I love the micro rotor on big Al's. #twss


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I've spent a little time over in the high end sub-forum and it seems, at least for the purposes of that sub-forum, they want to be decidedly non-Rolex. I think part of it is that Rolex is just so huge and has TRF and it's own forum on WUS and part of it is on the "merits" such as movement finishing and such.
> 
> Either way, over there they'll give Rolex a:


Rolex has always been way over rated by the general public but under rated by PP-wearing WIS.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> It is a pretty heavily modified Vaucher


Mouse King indeed.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you keeping it for resale?





Panerol Forte said:


> He doesn't actually own it, he's merely looking after it for the next generation


^^^ This. Don't want to pass down a badly scratched bracelet to my son 
I am no artist selling dirty watch at auction house.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Interesting conversation piece if nothing else.


Conversations that you don't really want to have.

"So, what made you buy that POS?"

"That is one really stupid looking watch. What are you? 5 years old?"

"Please, please tell me, you lost a bet and had to wear that for a day!"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Konstantin Chaykin is without a doubt a very talented watchmaker, but there is something missing in his watches, maybe a certain finesse; I need to see one in real life, I may change my mind though


It's missing more than just a little finesse.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Konstantin Chaykin is without a doubt a very talented watchmaker, but there is something missing in his watches, maybe a certain finesse; I need to see one in real life, I may change my mind though


Even if it wasn't missing anything, there is no way I would ever wear such an abomination. No matter how high-quality.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I was really just kidding. I'm not going to pretend to pass judgment on anyone's watch (except in fun on here). It is a cool looking movement though.


As you can tell, I have no problem passing judgment on it!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I was really just kidding. I'm not going to pretend to pass judgment on anyone's watch (except in fun on here). It is a cool looking movement though.


Don't worry I am not getting the rat watch


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Swatch makes a more tasteful mouse/rat watch.

Apparently the lunar calendar says 2020 is the Year Of The Rat.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup, and like I always say, since Pam's all look alike, why not get the cheapest one.
> 
> I know, I know. Everyone has a different opinion. And I love the micro rotor on big Al's. #twss


I've been really enjoying this watch, honestly even more than I thought I would. And it would certainly get a few eye rolls over in the high end forum.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Konstantin can HEAR you!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...





































RIP, Mr. Bozeman.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just because...
> 
> View attachment 15422750
> 
> ...


Unbelievable how hard he was working while sick, too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah we have a few. But no way I'm driving there to get coffee. Lol. I'm about 40miles from there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Need I say...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Conversations that you don't really want to have.
> 
> "So, what made you buy that POS?"
> 
> ...


I was trying to be cordial. I might accept it I were offered it as a gift and if the owner paid the shipping costs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Even if it wasn't missing anything, there is no way I would ever wear such an abomination. No matter how high-quality.


Maybe around the house with a long sleeve shirt covering the watch so others in the household wouldn't see what I was wearing. Actually I do that with all my watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Don't worry I am not getting the rat watch


As the result of OoO shaming?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just because...
> 
> View attachment 15422750
> 
> ...


 Pretty shocked over this sad news. RIP Chadwick.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Unbelievable how hard he was working while sick, too.


I've always admired his choice of roles; they all had historical significance or gravitas. You couldn't help but be inspired.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I've been really enjoying this watch, honestly even more than I thought I would. And it would certainly get a few eye rolls over in the high end forum.


Mine too. After attempting to influence your decision, I influenced myself to follow suit.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Dick is, of course, related to Dickson...


He's your son?

(#NRA)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15422221
> View attachment 15422222


I live for the day when I can see these sights again in person.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I've always admired his choice of roles; they all had historical significance or gravitas. You couldn't help but be inspired.


Interesting. I never heard of him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I live for the day when I can see these sights again in person.


I live for fall in MT and WY... Be there in about 10 days.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting. I never heard of him.


You're in for a treat if you watch "42" or "Marshall."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I live for fall in MT and WY... Be there in about 10 days.


They have streaming in MT and WY too...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They have streaming in MT and WY too...


Last thing I will do there. Unless you mean trout streams.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Last thing I will do there. Unless you mean trout streams.


Godfrey..

Horses, hot springs, art, good eating, bars and breweries, white water rafting etc and old friends.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Last year I'm in that picture on their website


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Checked in with my AD today. He claims they will not have any new Rolex releases on Tuesday. I’m not sure if I believe him. He claims Rolex does not send them in advance. Hmm.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Checked in with my AD today. He claims they will not have any new Rolex releases on Tuesday. I'm not sure if I believe him. He claims Rolex does not send them in advance. Hmm.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I couldn't afford US prices as I usually like to order a triple expresso
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Sweden seems to have good coffee almost everywhere.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Mine too. After attempting to influence your decision, I influenced myself to follow suit.


That's what is called a switcheroo


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sunny Seiko Saturday
> View attachment 15422398
> View attachment 15422400
> View attachment 15422402


I've always liked that Seiko 5. I don't know how many times I almost bought one in the black or cream dial. I think I'll do so when my Hamilton goes in for service.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Maybe around the house with a long sleeve shirt covering the watch so others in the household wouldn't see what I was wearing. Actually I do that with all my watches.


Why? are you living in a tough household?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Why? are you living in a tough household?


I was imagining a staff of around 15. Housekeepers, butlers, chefs, drivers, gardeners, pool boy!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Checked in with my AD today. He claims they will not have any new Rolex releases on Tuesday. I'm not sure if I believe him. He claims Rolex does not send them in advance. Hmm.


I don't believe Rolex would send, or even tell their ADs anything about the new models before the official announcement; they never did, and I don't see a reason why it would change


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


Didn't want to come right out and call him one. Who knows? Maybe they don't get any in advance, but if they do get a few, I'm definitely not on the high roller list that's going to get one.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't believe Rolex would send, or even tell their ADs anything about the new models before the official announcement; they never did, and I don't see a reason why it would change


The less you show or say in advance the lesser the chance of a leak so u prob right ....prob are ready to ship as soon as the announcement is made.
@BigSeikoFan get on that phone  sep 1 stat


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't believe Rolex would send, or even tell their ADs anything about the new models before the official announcement; they never did, and I don't see a reason why it would change


I had read somewhere that they do, maybe over on TRF. I imagined something along the lines of with threat of losing their AD status forever, they cannot open the box until 9/1.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I had to do it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wear way too much...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I had to do it.
> View attachment 15422968


What the heck time is it? 12:58ish?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


>


Maury Povich has really let himself go in this lockdown.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I had read somewhere that they do, maybe over on TRF. I imagined something along the lines of with threat of losing their AD status forever, they cannot open the box until 9/1.


Not true. New models are tradionally announced at Basel in March, and they never reach customers before June, so why would they send them before the announcement? people like to tell stuff to appear in the knowing, forum members, and salespeople alike


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Not true. New models are tradionally announced at Basel in March, and they never reach customers before June, so why would they send them before the announcement? people like to tell stuff to appear in the knowing, forum members, and salespeople alike


I believe you. I would think there'd be more confirmed leaks if they did, despite any threats of loss of status.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> What the heck time is it? 12:58ish?


I just noticed that the letters on the bezel spell "MOUSE KING"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Checked in with my AD today. He claims they will not have any new Rolex releases on Tuesday. I'm not sure if I believe him. He claims Rolex does not send them in advance. Hmm.


We'll know one way or the other in less than three days.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> We'll know one way or the other in less than three days.


I don't know if I can take three more days of anticipation threads. The next month of reaction threads is going to suck as well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I was imagining a staff of around 15. Housekeepers, butlers, chefs, drivers, gardeners, pool boy!


I wish.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I believe you. I would think there'd be more confirmed leaks if they did, despite any threats of loss of status.


A leak never happened, Rolex have been surprising everybody with their new releases, and all the guessing games on the forums and youtube were miserable fails


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> I had to do it.
> View attachment 15422968











I suspect shortly that Hulk wait lists all over the world will meet this fate.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> A leak never happened, Rolex have been surprising everybody with their new releases, and all the guessing games on the forums and youtube were miserable fails











That's a fact Jack.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I suspect shortly that Hulk wait lists all over the world will meet this fate.


My new plan may have to be get my hands on that blue no date and trade that for a Hulk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I've always liked that Seiko 5. I don't know how many times I almost bought one in the black or cream dial. I think I'll do so when my Hamilton goes in for service.


I've got the black too, great fun little beaters.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I just noticed that the letters on the bezel spell "MOUSE KING"


Ah, that's what that says. I gleaned a mouse theme from another post but thought at first that it was supposed to be a cat. I should've noticed that the ears were round and not pointy.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup, and like I always say, since Pam's all look alike, why not get the cheapest one.
> 
> I know, I know. Everyone has a different opinion. And I love the micro rotor on big Al's. #twss


Although you have to take the watch off to see the rotor, I like the fact that you can feel it doing it's job while wearing it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I've been really enjoying this watch, honestly even more than I thought I would. And it would certainly get a few eye rolls over in the high end forum.


It's just a clean comfortable piece. The straps make it versatile and fun.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok guys, I figured it out, there is no blue Submariner. Well, the Rolex teaser says "out of the blue", and everybody took blue as being the color of the new Sub; where is the teasing in here if it's so obvious? it's an insult to Rolex's intelligence! The key of the enigma is not the word blue, but "out". Now, if we associate the word out with color, we get Color Out, and if we google color out, we get Color Out of Space, the movie. The movie is all about a meteorite that lands in some dude's front yard, and yadi yadi yada, the new Sub is a METEORITE SUB!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Need I say...


You can. NOLA sucks. And the alternative is going to Baton Rouge which also sucks in a completely different way. Everything in Baton Rouge has to be classed down. There is no style or class in BR. Lots of money but they don't spend any of it on class. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting. I never heard of him.


Personally I hate to see anyone die young but you haven't missed much as far as his movies go. I wasn't a fan. But RIP

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, that's what that says. I gleaned a mouse theme from another post but thought at first that it was supposed to be a cat. I should've noticed that the ears were round and not pointy.


And the crown is on top and is the mouse king's "crown."


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't know if I can take three more days of anticipation threads. The next month of reaction threads is going to suck as well.


Wake me when there's pics.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, I figured it out, there is no blue Submariner. Well, the Rolex teaser says "out of the blue", and everybody took blue as being the color of the new Sub; where is the teasing in here if it's so obvious? it's an insult to Rolex's intelligence! The key of the enigma is not the word blue, but "out". Now, if we associate the word out with color, we get Color Out, and if we google color out, we get Color Out of Space, the movie. The movie is all about a meteorite that lands in some dude's front yard, and yadi yadi yada, the new Sub is a METEORITE SUB!


Out of the blue, if not literally referring to the color blue, should at the very least refer to something unexpected. If it's just a black no date with a new movement, it would be a huge disappointment.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Nice 10:40 lume shot.


Nice lume shot mate. 

Bro 59, I reckon you and Kiwi have the same model , right? PAM 574.

why lume colour looks different.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ this is what you'll be like


??LOL


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey: For some reason the lume showed blue in the photo but is really green, same as Kiwi71 picture.


Gotcha bro....

#NRA


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Took another picture of my PAM 574 with my wife's iPhone 7. I'll see if it's any different.


No mate, its still BLUE........

#NRA


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, I figured it out, there is no blue Submariner. Well, the Rolex teaser says "out of the blue", and everybody took blue as being the color of the new Sub; where is the teasing in here if it's so obvious? it's an insult to Rolex's intelligence! The key of the enigma is not the word blue, but "out". Now, if we associate the word out with color, we get Color Out, and if we google color out, we get Color Out of Space, the movie. The movie is all about a meteorite that lands in some dude's front yard, and yadi yadi yada, the new Sub is a METEORITE SUB!


Or it could be something else entirely. Sound reasoning PF but sound reasoning has not solved Rolex teasers in the past.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Nice lume shot mate.
> 
> Bro 59, I reckon you and Kiwi have the same model , right? PAM 574.
> 
> why lume colour looks different.


Kiwi71 and I both have a PAM 574 but camera shots suggests different lume. Scroll down as the lume on mine is definitely more green than blue.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Ah thanks. Obviously I didn't look at the situation closely enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shirt.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Nice shirt.


PF doesn't have a quartz and I think that particular one might have his name on it. I suspect the quartz movement in that watch is very sophisticated. I'm not into quartz but would likely consider the one he's wearing if I were.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Kiwi71 and I both have a PAM 574 but camera shots suggests different lume. Scroll down as the lume on mine is definitely more green than blue.


Yeah understood mate..   .


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Took another picture of my PAM 574 with my wife's iPhone 7. I'll see if it's any different.


PAM lume? Green _and_ blue!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Nice shirt.


I agree


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My cycling watch. Just finished a ride.

Gonna have a beer in the shower now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I was imagining a staff of around 15. Housekeepers, butlers, chefs, drivers, gardeners, pool boy!


Be careful who you hire...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I've been really enjoying this watch, honestly even more than I thought I would. And it would certainly get a few eye rolls over in the high end forum.


That's a beauty!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Gonna have a beer in the shower now.


Thanks for the visual...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Last year I'm in that picture on their website
> View attachment 15422917


White cowboy hat?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> My cycling watch. Just finished a ride.
> 
> Gonna have a beer in the shower now.


A shower beer is _never_ a bad idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Maury Povich has really let himself go in this lockdown.


Definitely in need of a shave.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I just noticed that the letters on the bezel spell "MOUSE KING"


Says so on the back and engraved on the rotor.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Did anyone watch this movie?


I saw it. It was ok. It really needed a lot of gratuitous nudity and more gore. It didn't really have a point or lingering sense of horror either.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I saw it. It was ok. It really needed a lot of gratuitous nudity and more gore. It didn't really have a point or lingering sense of horror either.


Got your lingering sense of horror right here.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looking forward to it. Oh, I just realised that I haven't got any appointments on Tuesday. Maybe I might find my way down somewhere near my Rolex AD for lunch....


Just don't go there alone because you know ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Kiwi71 and I both have a PAM 574 but camera shots suggests different lume. Scroll down as the lume on mine is definitely more green than blue.


@mui.richard Is there a good way in iOS to do proper color correction? Or are we stuck with just eyeballing it if we really want to go thru the hassle?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really? Is there another member from Perth? Funny that I have never met anyone of them. Can't help it if our population density if 1.45 square kilometres per person.


There's two that I know of

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> [


Don't tell anyone this was taken from a train station 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Me neither... but it seems that Youtube AI algorythm had a peek at my OoO browsing, noticed BSF cheerleaders and how respectfuly we always mention balls, put one and one together, and suggested Girls with Balls (not that there is anything wrong with that)


Don't forget we have a guy here who specializes in balls too

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Same here, but since I would like to have high accuracy quartz, I decided to be more open minded, but this is where I draw the line. I would prefer a spring drive, only if it was in a different brand, as I am not a Seiko fan. I tried recently the FPJ Elegante, but they didn't have it in black (short supply due to COV), so, waiting on one to see it in the metal
> 
> View attachment 15422293


Nice shirt

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> High end seems to be in the eye of the beholder; go have a look in the High End subforum and you will see what I mean


Even funnier when you say Rolex in that sub forum

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just want to be able to compare beforehand, but wasn't it you that preferred the black one when the subject came first? or maybe was it Gun?


Definitely not me. Said brand is my brand of absolute despise

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> The watch world if full of incoherences that are specific to the watch world, and justified by extrapolations with other goods, but forgetting that each form of collecting, and the value related is specific to the object in question. I'll give you some examples:
> 
> Errors, such as printing error, command a premium. The only hobbies in which an error boosts the value is Philately and Numismatics, and the reason is simple, those items are produced in the millions/billions, so rarety comes only from mistakes. Also, the value is directly related to the rating of the item, and a high quality Item that is worth $100K can drop to a mere $100 for a bad quality one; we don't see this in the watch world, the difference between pristine and eww is almost negligible.
> 
> ...


Then there's the other chestnut of Star Wars figures where fakes are worth more than the real thing

Brother of OoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't tell anyone this was taken from a train station
> 
> Brother of OoO


From a boat, actually. Did one of those "cruises" around the bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Here
> 
> Rose gold case brand new 8900 bucks


Daniel Wellington is making meteorite dials?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I've had it for a while actually. And it is not on the block.


You okay bro??

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You okay bro??
> 
> Brother of OoO


Don't worry, others might be on the block soon. All good here!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I live for fall in MT and WY... Be there in about 10 days.


Post pics of trees changing colours

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't believe Rolex would send, or even tell their ADs anything about the new models before the official announcement; they never did, and I don't see a reason why it would change


This! Pretty sure no dealership gets this from them in advance

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I had read somewhere that they do, maybe over on TRF. I imagined something along the lines of with threat of losing their AD status forever, they cannot open the box until 9/1.


That sounds like BS to me. No way in the world that wouldn't leak from some AD (especially one of the smaller ones who are about to give up their AS status anyway)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> A leak never happened, Rolex have been surprising everybody with their new releases, and all the guessing games on the forums and youtube were miserable fails


I LOVE seeing this. Internet speculation... then disappointment

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, I figured it out, there is no blue Submariner. Well, the Rolex teaser says "out of the blue", and everybody took blue as being the color of the new Sub; where is the teasing in here if it's so obvious? it's an insult to Rolex's intelligence! The key of the enigma is not the word blue, but "out". Now, if we associate the word out with color, we get Color Out, and if we google color out, we get Color Out of Space, the movie. The movie is all about a meteorite that lands in some dude's front yard, and yadi yadi yada, the new Sub is a METEORITE SUB!


No idea about the latter but agree with your reasoning on the former. I'm predicting no blue either

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> @mui.richard ; Is there a good way in iOS to do proper color correction? Or are we stuck with just eyeballing it if we really want to go thru the hassle?


I could definitely use a tutorial by someone knowledgeable with the three cameras in the iPhone 11 Pro Max. I've barely scratched the surface. Still don't know how to get decent lume shots in dark or semi darkness.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks for the visual...


Look at least he hasn't given us a pic of him on the can

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I LOVE seeing this. Internet speculation... then disappointment
> 
> Brother of OoO


You are exhibiting an unrealistic degree of skepticism. If it's reported on the internet, it's not speculation but factual information. Especially when posted by a friend of a friend of someone who received the hot tip from an AD.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> You are exhibiting an unrealistic degree of skepticism. If it's reported on the internet, it's not speculation but factual information. Especially when posted by a friend of a friend of someone who received the hot tip from an AD.


I recently called an A.D. in Aruba (posing as the Sultan of Brunei) and the A.D, assured me that the speculation is 100% on target.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You are exhibiting an unrealistic degree of skepticism. If it's reported on the internet, it's not speculation but factual information. Especially when posted by a friend of a friend of someone who received the hot tip from an AD.


Borrowed these from a thread over on TRF, which borrowed from Instagram. Supposed leak.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I think that 50% of the threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum are speculating what Rolex is going to roll out next Tuesday. And I think one guy got a hot tip from his AD that nothing is coming out. Ah the suspense.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Most luxury items purchased by disposable income is relative, I suppose, dependent on the degree of disposable income one has to spend. To my way of thinking spending $20,000 for a Hulk or $30,000 for a SS Daytona is obscene, whereas spending $30,000 for a PM Lange is high end. All depends on one's perception of the intrinsic value of a specific item.


Thanks for the comments bro @5959HH. I have a mental barrier / limit on my spendings and while I may be able to afford some of those trinkets, I feel that it becomes obscene beyond a price range. There are many people struggling to get by and the thought that my watch costs more than what they have to live on bothers me.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Borrowed these from a thread over on TRF, which borrowed from Instagram. Supposed leak.


41mm and looks somewhat legit


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Dinner at my mom's.


Nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another very musical lady.
> 
> View attachment 15422623
> 
> ...


Thankfully, she is not a walking skeleton.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> How often do you wear your Calvin Klein watch?


Never.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> How often do you wear your Calvin Klein watch?


^^^ correction. I think I wore it when I first bought it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I think the root beer or whatever it is called the bluest look best in a full SS bracelet . Too much gold too much shine w the PCL


A double post?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I've spent a little time over in the high end sub-forum and it seems, at least for the purposes of that sub-forum, they want to be decidedly non-Rolex. I think part of it is that Rolex is just so huge and has TRF and it's own forum on WUS and part of it is on the "merits" such as movement finishing and such.
> 
> Either way, over there they'll give Rolex a:


Ah... I see. No wonder I don't hang out in the "high end" watch forum


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> 41mm and looks somewhat legit


41 would be moving outside of my comfort zone for a diver. Updated plan may be to buy the Kermit II or Cookie Monster at retail and trade for the newest Hulk I can find!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> It's rich man's mickey mouse watch.
> View attachment 15422709


That's right! They still remember when it was fun being 5 years old and wearing a Mickey Mouse watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Borrowed these from a thread over on TRF, which borrowed from Instagram. Supposed leak.











Of the four in the picture above, this one is the least likely since it's so close in appearance to the Smurf. Remove the date though and maybe a possibility. However anything's possible, even nothing introduced.

People speculating is one thing, but the hot tips from an AD seem to be 100%. 100% wrong every year.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> He doesn't actually own it, he's merely looking after it for the next generation


Sounds like the Patek advertisement


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I LOVE seeing this. Internet speculation... then disappointment
> 
> Brother of OoO


Would you be so gleeful if they were lying on your couch, Sigmund?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I want a potential Cookie Monster to be no date...50% to get "in line" for one and 50% just to read the meltdowns.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Look at least he hasn't given us a pic of him on the can
> 
> Brother of OoO


I would NEVER do that!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Rolex has always been way over rated by the general public but under rated by PP-wearing WIS.


Can't blame the targeted advertising of Rolex. In Australia, Rolex takes up the inside cover page of the Qantas in flight magazine, advertise in luxury cars members' quarterly magazines and major sporting events. Can't go anywhere with middle to upper class people without seeing a Rolex advertisement. Hence why the general public (rather non-WIS) think a Rolex is a symbol of achievement. PP? Hardly see any advertisement out there save for the odd occasion they advertised. I would say that PP has not spent their marketing budget well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


>


Geez, why does everyone find nice watches just lying around, except me?!?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Swatch makes a more tasteful mouse/rat watch.
> 
> Apparently the lunar calendar says 2020 is the Year Of The Rat.
> 
> ...


Nice watch. This is where we say the famous OoO phrase "wear in good health"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15422746
> 
> Konstantin can HEAR you!


Why? Has he hacked into our computers and meddled in the OoO?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Never.


Good answer.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ correction. I think I wore it when I first bought it


Oh, you bought it yourself.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just because...
> 
> View attachment 15422750
> 
> ...


So sad huh? A life cut short.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Geez, why does everyone find nice watches just lying around, except me?!?


My father in law and Lady Galaga made that bench from scratch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> 41 would be moving outside of my comfort zone for a diver. Updated plan may be to buy the Kermit II or Cookie Monster at retail and trade for the newest Hulk I can find!


41 but slim lugs. I think you'll be OK.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Of the four in the picture above, this one is the least likely since it's so close in appearance to the Smurf. Remove the date though and maybe a possibility. However anything's possible, even nothing introduced.
> 
> People speculating is one thing, but the hot tips from an AD seem to be 100%. 100% wrong every year.


Dial is a different color and the lugs are slim. And SS. I don't think it would cannibalize the Smurf.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I had read somewhere that they do, maybe over on TRF. I imagined something along the lines of with threat of losing their AD status forever, they cannot open the box until 9/1.


That right because one year, Rolex Passion Report broke the media embargo and put up on their social media what the new Tudor POS was. A few days later, Revolution watches (a very big watch magazine company) made a mention that they lost out of "readership" because of "some people" breaking the embargo.

So I asked my wife who used to work for a TV channel, and she confirmed that marketing departments usually send out press kits with full details in advance so that the reporters simply cut & paste into their articles. If you think about it, how on earth does a reporter attend an event and still find the time to write all that crap and upload the news articles all on the day itself?

Same happens with news conferences too. There's always a press kit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I had to do it.
> View attachment 15422968


The mouse frightened the Hulk?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Wear way too much...
> View attachment 15422969


Is that your favourite watch there brother @Betterthere?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok guys, I figured it out, there is no blue Submariner. Well, the Rolex teaser says "out of the blue", and everybody took blue as being the color of the new Sub; where is the teasing in here if it's so obvious? it's an insult to Rolex's intelligence! The key of the enigma is not the word blue, but "out". Now, if we associate the word out with color, we get Color Out, and if we google color out, we get Color Out of Space, the movie. The movie is all about a meteorite that lands in some dude's front yard, and yadi yadi yada, the new Sub is a METEORITE SUB!


LOL. Is this what you, as a Rolex designer did or is this a breadcrumb for us to carry on guessing (gassing)?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> PAM lume? Green _and_ blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the one with an error appreciate in value for a collector?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got your lingering sense of horror right here.
> 
> View attachment 15423258


Oh yuck!

I like curves but not pumpkins!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I could definitely use a tutorial by someone knowledgeable with the three cameras in the iPhone 11 Pro Max. I've barely scratched the surface. Still don't know how to get decent lume shots in dark or semi darkness.


The only things I can think of off the top of my head are to tap the long-exposure number when it's dark and manually increase it (max I've seen is 10 seconds), or use an app like ProCam or Slow Shutter to take even longer exposures.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Just don't go there alone because you know ...


I will be sure to wear my Freddy Krueger claws ....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The mouse frightened the Hulk?


I was just feeling "meme-y" this morning. Actually there's only going to be 7 Mouse Kings made so even if it wasn't a total & complete niche piece (and an eyesore to most of us)...it will be nigh impossible to get.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's two that I know of
> 
> Brother of OoO


PM me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't forget we have a guy here who specializes in balls too
> 
> Brother of OoO


Don't all of us play balls? We are all specialists.

If you haven't, please check your balls (or ball) sporadically to make sure that you don't find any unusual lumps or inconsistencies in texture


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Then there's the other chestnut of Star Wars figures where fakes are worth more than the real thing
> 
> Brother of OoO


Ooooo-Kay..... do you think a FOLEX may be worth more than a ROLEX in time to come?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I recently called an A.D. in Aruba (posing as the Sultan of Brunei) and the A.D, assured me that the speculation is 100% on target.


You might as well said you are the King of Jordan. I think he is a Man of Rolex.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Of the four in the picture above, this one is the least likely since it's so close in appearance to the Smurf. Remove the date though and maybe a possibility. However anything's possible, even nothing introduced.
> 
> People speculating is one thing, but the hot tips from an AD seem to be 100%. 100% wrong every year.


The only reason everyone is excited is because they are copying my watch


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice watch. This is where we say the famous OoO phrase "wear in good health"


"Wear it in good health! Hope the rat doesn't give you the PLAGUE! LOLOLOLO"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think that 50% of the threads on the Rolex/Tudor Forum are speculating what Rolex is going to roll out next Tuesday. And I think one guy got a hot tip from his AD that nothing is coming out. Ah the suspense.


All that suspense is killing me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> White cowboy hat?


No dark Stetson black coat.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Geez, why does everyone find nice watches just lying around, except me?!?


You need to get out more often?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, you bought it yourself.....


It originally came with a bund strap and was pretty cool to wear with street wear. That was when I was 20 something years old...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Post pics of trees changing colours
> 
> Brother of OoO


Will do... Except aspens so really only yellow... And did you know that all aspens in a grove are connected and change color at same time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I was just feeling "meme-y" this morning. Actually there's only going to be 7 Mouse Kings made so even if it wasn't a total & complete niche piece (and an eyesore to most of us)...it will be nigh impossible to get.


There's only seven because that's all the buyers he can find. As you would know, the number of Uber rich gets less the higher you go up. And because there's less Uber rich, there's also less dumb rich people. Seven was all he could find.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up! Happy Sunday!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that your favourite watch there brother @Betterthere?


It really is the easiest to wear. I switch between canvas and Erika's straps. Just less effort than either Rolex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It really is the easiest to wear. I switch between canvas and Erika's straps. Just less effort than either Rolex.


Yes, I think you have a point there. This reminded me why I bought a Tissot and not a Rolex or Tudor back then when it was cheap as chips. The comfort factor.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's only seven because that's all the buyers he can find. As you would know, the number of Uber rich gets less the higher you go up. And because there's less Uber rich, there's also less dumb rich people. Seven was all he could find.


I'd have to get to where the purchase price is only pocket change before I took the plunge. Even so, I'm glad somebody makes something lighthearted and fanciful.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

_stolen from the internet_

Q: If you gained the power of invisibility, what's the first thing you would do?
A: I'd beat up a mime. The applause he'd receive would be amazing!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> _stolen from the internet_
> 
> Q: If you gained the power of invisibility, what's the first thing you would do?
> A: I'd beat up a mime. The applause he'd receive would be amazing!


I did think of an answer to that when I was a younger man....

Censored. Can't put in the internet


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> You are exhibiting an unrealistic degree of skepticism. If it's reported on the internet, it's not speculation but factual information. Especially when posted by a friend of a friend of someone who received the hot tip from an AD.


And the AD heard it from a mule

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I did think of an answer to that when I was a younger man....
> 
> Censored. Can't put in the internet


There are plenty of places on the internet to actually watch that. So I've heard.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Does the one with an error appreciate in value for a collector?


I think the two-color lume is on purpose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And the AD heard it from a mule
> 
> Brother of OoO


Mules are hard to come by


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Never.


You got a like for this

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ correction. I think I wore it when I first bought it


You did not get a like for this. I'm tempted of taking away the like I gave you

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Of the four in the picture above, this one is the least likely since it's so close in appearance to the Smurf. Remove the date though and maybe a possibility. However anything's possible, even nothing introduced.
> 
> People speculating is one thing, but the hot tips from an AD seem to be 100%. 100% wrong every year.


AD tips. 100% of the time they're wrong EVERY-time

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Would you be so gleeful if they were lying on your couch, Sigmund?


That's what buys me Rolexes

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I would NEVER do that!


And certainly not with an Apple Watch

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Geez, why does everyone find nice watches just lying around, except me?!?


Maybe if you sold less...

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


>


You got that back?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ooooo-Kay..... do you think a FOLEX may be worth more than a ROLEX in time to come?


Dunno. Maybe I should buy up Horology House's stock

Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got that back?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yes and running at plus 2 seconds. On a Hexad strapcode


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Checked in with my AD today. He claims they will not have any new Rolex releases on Tuesday. I'm not sure if I believe him. He claims Rolex does not send them in advance. Hmm.


Similar to what my AD told me last year. Said they usually receive new products at least 6 months after announcement. I didn't probe further, not sure if he meant even for new DJs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Similar to what my AD told me last year. Said they usually receive new products at least 6 months after announcement.* I didn't probe further*, not sure if he meant even for new DJs.


Twhs?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Color Out of Space, the movie


To appreciate this meteorite sub, watch the trailer of this Nic Cage horror movie.




Quite a few useful soundbites to predict the actual watch 😁


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> @mui.richard Is there a good way in iOS to do proper color correction? Or are we stuck with just eyeballing it if we really want to go thru the hassle?











SpyderX: Our Best Monitor Calibration Tool Ever | Datacolor


SpyderX is the best monitor color calibration tool ever created by Datacolor. It's our fastest, most accurate and easiest to use screen calibrator ever.




spyderx.datacolor.com





I use this on my Windows-based workstation, and they have a version for MAC. But if you mean something for you phone, I'm not sure if there's one.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thankfully, she is not a walking skeleton.


She has other good qualities too...


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Of the four in the picture above, this one is the least likely since it's so close in appearance to the Smurf. Remove the date though and maybe a possibility. However anything's possible, even nothing introduced.
> 
> People speculating is one thing, but the hot tips from an AD seem to be 100%. 100% wrong every year.


I like how the thinned down lugs look on these renderings.
Agree a blue no date would be interesting.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> 41 but slim lugs. I think you'll be OK.


Yeah I doubt it would be noticeable bigger, especially when Rolex lie about their numbers. 
Proportions probably better.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still liking this guy...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> There are plenty of places on the internet to actually watch that. So I've heard.


Not Farrah Fawcett, Jessica Alba or Alicia Silverstone. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the two-color lume is on purpose


Really? I would have returned the watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Dunno. Maybe I should buy up Horology House's stock


Sorry. Not doubting you but you won't have the money. He is selling them all at inflated prices.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She has other good qualities too...
> 
> View attachment 15423578


I have just discovered Nita Strauss. Pretty awesome guitarist. Real rocker!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still liking this guy...


That's okay. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really? I would have returned the watch.


Yup 









My Omega Seamaster is the same - blue lume all around and the hour hand is green lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> I like how the thinned down lugs look on these renderings.
> Agree a blue no date would be interesting.


Thinned down lugs might be simply wishful thinking although we'll know in just a couple more days.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Even funnier when you say Rolex in that sub forum
> 
> Brother of OoO


Even funnier is that the guys that point out that Rolex is not high end are guys from the public forum that like to stick around the high end forum


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That right because one year, Rolex Passion Report broke the media embargo and put up on their social media what the new Tudor POS was. A few days later, Revolution watches (a very big watch magazine company) made a mention that they lost out of "readership" because of "some people" breaking the embargo.
> 
> So I asked my wife who used to work for a TV channel, and she confirmed that marketing departments usually send out press kits with full details in advance so that the reporters simply cut & paste into their articles. If you think about it, how on earth does a reporter attend an event and still find the time to write all that crap and upload the news articles all on the day itself?
> 
> Same happens with news conferences too. There's always a press kit.


Yup your wife is spot on. Usually the PR person from the marketing team sends out a full press kit, containing the write up plus the product photography, including renders and lifestyle photos. Journalists and blogs take that and simply copy and paste it. Something like this has an embargo time as well so that this new product announcement is released at a particular time, but not a second before. My guess is that for those of us in the US, we could potentially see this as early as Monday night.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Then there's the other chestnut of Star Wars figures where fakes are worth more than the real thing
> 
> Brother of OoO


When you see those things, you can be sure that it's the junk Rolex collectors that collect them; I am sure they will go for Ginault when patinaed samples will start to appear in auction houses


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Borrowed these from a thread over on TRF, which borrowed from Instagram. Supposed leak.


So 41mm and thinner lugs is today's speculation? I might be in the minority but if this is truly real, I prefer my 114060. BTW, OoO should give the possible outgoing Sub generation a nickname like fat boy for the maxi case and lugs. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Yup your wife is spot on. Usually the PR person from the marketing team sends out a full press kit, containing the write up plus the product photography, including renders and lifestyle photos. Journalists and blogs take that and simply copy and paste it. Something like this has an embargo time as well so that this new product announcement is released at a particular time, but not a second before. My guess is that for those of us in the US, we could potentially see this as early as Monday night.


Thanks. I wouldn't doubt Mrs Dog as she knows her media stuff. I think you guys will be "lucky" as you'll see it on Monday night since it will already be about noon time Tuesday in Geneva. For us, we will only see the release closer to the end of the day on Tuesday which means that my trip to my AD will be wasted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> So 41mm and thinner lugs is today's speculation? I might be in the minority but if this is truly real, I prefer my 114060. BTW, OoO should give the possible outgoing Sub generation a nickname like fat boy for the maxi case and lugs. ?


Fat Boy. Yeah, I like that term. Well done mate. We should add that to the OoO dicktionary.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> You are exhibiting an unrealistic degree of skepticism. If it's reported on the internet, it's not speculation but factual information. Especially when posted by a friend of a friend of someone who received the hot tip from an AD.


Just go have a look at the Mythical VIP thread and all the fantasies about VIP customers; there is even a poster that posted for the first time there that pretend to be a VVIP and has been on a one on one discussion with another supposed VIP; the best part is when he said that he lent his Porsche to the Rolex saleseman for the weekend ? ? ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Borrowed these from a thread over on TRF, which borrowed from Instagram. Supposed leak.


Paul Thorpe made a video about that one; he probably already ordered stock from China


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> So 41mm and thinner lugs is today's speculation? I might be in the minority but if this is truly real, I prefer my 114060. BTW, OoO should give the possible outgoing Sub generation a nickname like fat boy for the maxi case and lugs. ?


Credited to you brother.









Submariner Owners Club


Happy sub Saturday Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fat Boy. Yeah, I like that term. Well done mate. We should add that to the OoO dicktionary.
> 
> View attachment 15423699


Awesome! I've always loosely referred to the maxi-case Subs as the fat boy Subs!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Just go have a look at the Mythical VIP thread and all the fantasies about VIP customers; there is even a poster that posted for the first time there that pretend to be a VVIP and has been on a one on one discussion with another supposed VIP; the best part is when he said that he lent his Porsche to the Rolex saleseman for the weekend 🤣 🤣 🤣


Oh Lordy. Yeah that thread has a lot of weird flexing in there. Might be time for a McLaren, PM Rollie combo photo, brother.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Credited to you brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gonna cry, I'm so happy. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Oh Lordy. Yeah that thread has a lot of weird flexing in there. Might be time for a McLaren, PM Rollie combo photo, brother.


Oh, better not. There's some very fragile people here.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow. Dogbert just realised that he has exceeded 21,000 posts!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That right because one year, Rolex Passion Report broke the media embargo and put up on their social media what the new Tudor POS was. A few days later, Revolution watches (a very big watch magazine company) made a mention that they lost out of "readership" because of "some people" breaking the embargo.
> 
> So I asked my wife who used to work for a TV channel, and she confirmed that marketing departments usually send out press kits with full details in advance so that the reporters simply cut & paste into their articles. If you think about it, how on earth does a reporter attend an event and still find the time to write all that crap and upload the news articles all on the day itself?
> 
> Same happens with news conferences too. There's always a press kit.


True, this is very common practice, and leaks are inevitable, but when a company is adamant about secrecy, they don't trust no one. Rolex is the best example, followed by Ferrari and McLaren that make private viewing for their clients and ADs of certain models (usually limited editions), but with restrictions on the phone use and stickers on the phone cameras


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't blame the targeted advertising of Rolex. In Australia, Rolex takes up the inside cover page of the Qantas in flight magazine, advertise in luxury cars members' quarterly magazines and major sporting events. Can't go anywhere with middle to upper class people without seeing a Rolex advertisement. Hence why the general public (rather non-WIS) think a Rolex is a symbol of achievement. PP? Hardly see any advertisement out there save for the odd occasion they advertised. I would say that PP has not spent their marketing budget well.


Even though I dislike PP brand, the non conventional marketing strategies used by the Stern family was pivotal in keeping the popular interest in high end watches still existing and going strong


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Is this what you, as a Rolex designer did or is this a breadcrumb for us to carry on guessing (gassing)?


Some months ago, I posted in this thread the details of the new Sub, I will dig it up after the reveal


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the two-color lume is on purpose
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a TIC comment


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> It was a TIC comment


I couldn't tell, but I had a feeling! It's tough to discern text sometimes 

The submariner only has a single color lume, correct? I know my GMT Master and Speedmaster both have single color lume, so I thought the two-color was a dive watch function (but again, the Sub only has one color)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Dinner at my mom's.


Wait is you mom Mrs BSF? 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Oh Lordy. Yeah that thread has a lot of weird flexing in there. Might be time for a McLaren, PM Rollie combo photo, brother.


Careful Mav, we don't want to offend our soup eating virtue signalling friends


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, better not. There's some very fragile people here.....


#NRA


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> How often do you wear your Calvin Klein watch?


If their was a CK watch in the box it must belong to his estranged brother 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

@mav - planning on driving up to Malibu with my buddy for the car show tomorrow!

Apologize for the photographers blocking the shot, but spotted the new Ferrari SP2 while heading to dinner this evening in BH!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I couldn't tell, but I had a feeling! It's tough to discern text sometimes
> 
> The submariner only has a single color lume, correct? I know my GMT Master and Speedmaster both have single color lume, so I thought the two-color was a dive watch function (but again, the Sub only has one color)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a very smart implementation by Panerai that allows you to focus on the two most important things while diving: the minutes hand and the 0 marker on the bezel


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> But they cool w dat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First battery change is included in the price to sweeten the deal 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mav - planning on driving up to Malibu with my buddy for the car show tomorrow!
> 
> Apologize for the photographers blocking the shot, but spotted the new Ferrari SP2 while heading to dinner this evening in BH!
> 
> ...


What's with the way people dress over there? what's the point of driving $$$$ cars and be dressed like a hobo?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> What's with the way people dress over there? what's the point of driving $$$$ cars and be dressed like a hobo?


I'm not sure if the cars are theirs, or if they're car photogs (they're all over Beverly Hills "car spotting")

But you're right, especially with COVID, "California casual" has taken on a new meaning...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting. I never heard of him.


That makes two of us.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Last year I'm in that picture on their website
> View attachment 15422917


Nice hat

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I couldn't tell, but I had a feeling! It's tough to discern text sometimes
> 
> The submariner only has a single color lume, correct? I know my GMT Master and Speedmaster both have single color lume, so I thought the two-color was a dive watch function (but again, the Sub only has one color)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very doubtful. Especially when green and blue line is used. The color difference is too subtle to notice at a glance, especially in underwater conditions.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's a very smart implementation by Panerai that allows you to focus on the two most important things while diving: the minutes hand and the 0 marker on the bezel


#nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mav - planning on driving up to Malibu with my buddy for the car show tomorrow!
> 
> Apologize for the photographers blocking the shot, but spotted the new Ferrari SP2 while heading to dinner this evening in BH!
> 
> ...


Those people are so fat. Can they squeeze into the car?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's a very smart implementation by Panerai that allows you to focus on the two most important things while diving: the minutes hand and the 0 marker on the bezel


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> What's with the way people dress over there? what's the point of driving $$$$ cars and be dressed like a hobo?


That's the whole idea? Wait... Aussies dress like that too. If you ever come here for a holiday, T-shirt, shorts and thongs is the way to blend in


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> That makes two of us.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Now three of us


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the whole idea? Wait... Aussies dress like that too. If you ever come here for a holiday, T-shirt, shorts and thongs is the way to blend in


With all the insects/reptiles/birds/animals that try to kill you over there, the only thing that I'll wear is this


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mav - planning on driving up to Malibu with my buddy for the car show tomorrow!
> 
> Apologize for the photographers blocking the shot, but spotted the new Ferrari SP2 while heading to dinner this evening in BH!
> 
> ...


Doubt I'll see one in Singapore. It's hot sun or rain here, no good for batmobile.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Doubt I'll see one in Singapore. It's hot sun or rain here, no good for batmobile.


That's fair. Pretty rare and totally roofless. Great for Southern California, but not many other places

Glad it's at least on the road and being driven and not in someone's mansion on display like a piece of artwork

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

About time for bed 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mav - planning on driving up to Malibu with my buddy for the car show tomorrow!
> 
> Apologize for the photographers blocking the shot, but spotted the new Ferrari SP2 while heading to dinner this evening in BH!
> 
> ...


When you floor 0-100kmh in 2.9s in open cockpit


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Thoughts?


















Ematelier Enamel Dials For Rolex Watches | aBlogtoWatch


The enamel dials made by Rolex in the mid-20th century are among the rarest and most valuable in the world — and also the most unattainable. Until now. Ematelier, a modern master of the enamel arts, has developed a way to pay homage to these masterpieces.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> Doubt I'll see one in Singapore. It's hot sun or rain here, no good for batmobile.


With the high number of "I'm afraid to wear my Rolex " threads around these parts I believe the point of owning such an automobile and actually driving it are two different concepts.

Haven't heard of the term "safe queens"?

Bedsides, if the cabin fills with water all you gotta do is open the doors...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> I had to do it.
> View attachment 15422968


the Joker is in my order of battle in the coming years. I think Chaykin made a great watch with the first Joker.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15423762
> 
> ...


Very cool conversation piece. High-end?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15423762
> 
> ...


Put this image on the dial and bro @Merv will be first in line 

Jokes aside, I checked out their website and they are definitely works of art, I'm just not sure about having the Rolex branding on the dial.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> Very cool conversation piece. High-end?
> View attachment 15423767


I am not sure about the watch, but that dial is definitely high end, or better, a work of art, as stated by Bro Dick.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Doubt I'll see one in Singapore. It's hot sun or rain here, no good for batmobile.


Its like Dubai. You get to everywhere in air-conditioned comfort in Singapore. Even the malls are covered like in Bugis Street.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's fair. Pretty rare and totally roofless. Great for Southern California, but not many other places
> 
> Glad it's at least on the road and being driven and not in someone's mansion on display like a piece of artwork


Can you use it in Vegas? I remember that brother @delco714 had a Jaguar F-type.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> About time for bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that Panerai, only french fry girl for you tonight.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> When you floor 0-100kmh in 2.9s in open cockpit
> View attachment 15423757


Only if you are driving a KTM X-bow or BAC Mono. Everything else has a windscreen.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> .... I checked out their website and they are definitely works of art....


^^^ Now, that's a work of art. God's masterpiece.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry. Not doubting you but you won't have the money. He is selling them all at inflated prices.




Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Just go have a look at the Mythical VIP thread and all the fantasies about VIP customers; there is even a poster that posted for the first time there that pretend to be a VVIP and has been on a one on one discussion with another supposed VIP; the best part is when he said that he lent his Porsche to the Rolex saleseman for the weekend


Hahahahaha I haven't bothered with that thread except for my crappy posts but this is hilarious

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow. Dogbert just realised that he has exceeded 21,000 posts!
> 
> View attachment 15423702


Congrats

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Never.


how about your calvin klein briefs?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Brother of OoO


... and you're closing in on 30,000 posts. How are you going to celebrate 30k?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Just go have a look at the Mythical VIP thread and all the fantasies about VIP customers; there is even a poster that posted for the first time there that pretend to be a VVIP and has been on a one on one discussion with another supposed VIP; the best part is when he said that he lent his Porsche to the Rolex saleseman for the weekend ? ? ?


what's wrong with lending a porsche, sir? I thought it was ingenious. Hehe.

maybe because of that, the salesman delivers the watches to the poster's home.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can you use it in Vegas? I remember that brother @delco714 had a Jaguar F-type.


"It's a dry heat..."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> With that Panerai, only french fry girl for you tonight.


We should all be that lucky...!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can you use it in Vegas? I remember that brother @delco714 had a Jaguar F-type.


I'm sure. Just might get a bit hot in the summers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm sure. Just might get a bit hot in the summers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


115 ain't nothing but a thang 

After about 102 the top is going back up until sundown.

Man I miss that car.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15423762
> 
> ...


So that's where all the DJ41s went!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

delco714 said:


> 115 ain't nothing but a thang
> 
> After about 102 the top is going back up until sundown.
> 
> Man I miss that car.


The V6 S was one of the most balanced sports cars on the road, and the V8 R one of the best sounding!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Meeting spot before heading up to Malibu! I'll post a few car pics after the morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> The V6 S was one of the most balanced sports cars on the road, and the V8 R one of the best sounding!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would venture to say the R (AWD) has it all, but I'm biased. I don't think the v6 should exist :|

I test drove a V8 rwd for 2 days and I almost spun it out a few times haha


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

delco714 said:


> I would venture to say the R (AWD) has it all, but I'm biased. I don't think the v6 should exist :|
> 
> I test drove a V8 rwd for 2 days and I almost spun it out a few times haha


I believe it! I actually didn't know they had an AWD option for the V8 - sounds like the best package

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I believe it! I actually didn't know they had an AWD option for the V8 - sounds like the best package
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2016 and up, everything changed. Standard AWD for all V8 (R , svr). Then the what, half dozen (?) V6s have AWD vs rwd options.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15423762
> 
> ...


At first glance:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> how about your calvin klein briefs?


Well-patinated.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> At first glance:
> 
> View attachment 15424217


GF

This one looks like a Klimt. One of my sister's favorite artists.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15423762
> 
> ...


Before I saw the crown I thought that it was an Omega. Nuff said.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15423762
> 
> ...


The illustration has artistic merit, though not to my taste. The indices could arguably be in thematic harmony with them, but the illustration should really be granted more of the surface area IMO. I'd rather look at an illustrated Ulysse Nardin.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Meeting spot before heading up to Malibu! I'll post a few car pics after the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of these days I will wake up on time. LOL. Have fun!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can you use it in Vegas? I remember that brother @delco714 had a Jaguar F-type.


Most of the time. When it does rain there, being out in any kind of vehicle is chancy. It's like driving on snow in Georgia.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dragon!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mav - planning on driving up to Malibu with my buddy for the car show tomorrow!
> 
> Apologize for the photographers blocking the shot, but spotted the new Ferrari SP2 while heading to dinner this evening in BH!
> 
> ...


Such a sick car... One of these days, we'll meet up at the Sunday car GTG in Malibu.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, better not. There's some very fragile people here.....


That's exactly the reason to do it. ?

Haven't seen someone get mad here in a week or so...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Most of the time. When it does rain there, being out in any kind of vehicle is chancy. It's like driving on snow in Georgia.


It's like Mario kart


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> That's exactly the reason to do it. 😂
> 
> Haven't seen someone get mad here in a week or so...


Along those lines I keep thinking about a WUS version of this shirt:


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Yesterday...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Didn't have to lend anyone my BMW or hot wheels Porsche for the weekend to get this one...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> SpyderX: Our Best Monitor Calibration Tool Ever | Datacolor
> 
> 
> SpyderX is the best monitor color calibration tool ever created by Datacolor. It's our fastest, most accurate and easiest to use screen calibrator ever.
> ...


Yeah, I'm trying to think of how to have a standard color plate, either virtual or physical, and then use it to adjust photos. I'll bet a virtual one wouldn't work at all. And simply adjusting color cast by choosing a gray point gives inconsistent results for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fat Boy. Yeah, I like that term. Well done mate. We should add that to the OoO dicktionary.
> 
> View attachment 15423699


Without looking it up, wasn't that the nickname of the hydrogen bomb dropped on Nagasaki? 
Might want to rethink that.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Been thinking (dangerous, I know). Just a fun hypothetical question.

With the rumors of the Hulk discontinuation, we know the prices have been soaring. However, if the new rumor is true that there is an updated Kermit (Kermit II? Kermit 2.0?), then there will still be an LV sub available new at retail and I would imagine many people will prefer it over the Hulk with the slimmer lugs and 41mm case (again, hypothetically if true). And if true, there will certainly be long wait lists for the Kermit 2.0. There will always be those who want the newest thing rather than the old.

So what are your thoughts on price points for the Hulk vs Kermit 2.0? Will Hulk prices immediately drop if K2 is announced on Tuesday? Will gray prices for the Kermit 2.0 be higher or lower than the Hulk?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Yup your wife is spot on. Usually the PR person from the marketing team sends out a full press kit, containing the write up plus the product photography, including renders and lifestyle photos. Journalists and blogs take that and simply copy and paste it. Something like this has an embargo time as well so that this new product announcement is released at a particular time, but not a second before. My guess is that for those of us in the US, we could potentially see this as early as Monday night.


Nobody has to distribute anything anymore, though. "Press kits" are dead. The PR department can post up a folder of images and some specs n' info on the minute of the announcement.

I guess that there are things that they'd want hands-on reviews ready to go, which is pretty common in the tech world - they'd hand out finalized working units to selected journalists a week or two in advance of release. But that's not necessary to do for watches. ("Yes, it's actually blue this time, and... uh... well, it's a watch")


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Without looking it up, wasn't that the nickname of the hydrogen bomb dropped on Nagasaki?
> Might want to rethink that.


It was Fat Man, Little Boy was the one dropped on Hiroshima


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> It was Fat Man, Little Boy was the one dropped on Hiroshima


Thanks I conflated the 2....

I often called Bo little boy...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Without looking it up, wasn't that the nickname of the hydrogen bomb dropped on Nagasaki?
> Might want to rethink that.


The bombs were nicknamed "Fat Man" and "Little Boy."


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> The bombs were nicknamed "Fat Man" and "Little Boy."


Godfrey:
#NRA


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Been thinking (dangerous, I know). Just a fun hypothetical question.
> 
> With the rumors of the Hulk discontinuation, we know the prices have been soaring. However, if the new rumor is true that there is an updated Kermit (Kermit II? Kermit 2.0?), then there will still be an LV sub available new at retail and I would imagine many people will prefer it over the Hulk with the slimmer lugs and 41mm case (again, hypothetically if true). And if true, there will certainly be long wait lists for the Kermit 2.0. There will always be those who want the newest thing rather than the old.
> 
> So what are your thoughts on price points for the Hulk vs Kermit 2.0? Will Hulk prices immediately drop if K2 is announced on Tuesday? Will gray prices for the Kermit 2.0 be higher or lower than the Hulk?


Personally I don't care since I don't like green. But even more I don't care as our local ADs won't have anything in the display cases. In 1 1/2yrs I've spotted an explorer2 black, a bluesy, and a Deep Sea. That's about it for sport models. "The List" must be long here.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks I conflated the 2....
> 
> I often called Bo little boy...


A good thing no OoO were involved in naming those bombs, it would have been "Fat Little Manboy" and "Oh Boy, look at the Little Fat Man"


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to think of how to have a standard color plate, either virtual or physical, and then use it to adjust photos. I'll bet a virtual one wouldn't work at all. And simply adjusting color cast by choosing a gray point gives inconsistent results for me.


I've been through that too many times, trying to get my wife's monitor tweaked to match her printers and, more importantly to publication printing. It's a lost cause. The combination of ink and paper just doesn't translate well enough to the screen for them to be indistinguishable to her.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Personally I don't care since I don't like green. But even more I don't care as our local ADs won't have anything in the display cases. In 1 1/2yrs I've spotted an explorer2 black, a bluesy, and a Deep Sea. That's about it for sport models. "The List" must be long here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I do like green and would've loved a new LV with the green dial and slimmer lugs, but oh well. Like you, in the last just over a year or so I've only seen an Explorer I, a couple of Bluesies, a couple of Milgauss, and an Air King. And that's out of 3 ADs and a Boutique. It's very annoying. The Boutique near me actually has a display only case now, which is even more annoying.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Such a sick car... One of these days, we'll meet up at the Sunday car GTG in Malibu.


Bruce Meyer stole the show with his Bugatti!










And some other fun things!


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whenever I see an 80s style Countach I cant help but think of the Cannonball Run ladies.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Whenever I see an 80s style Countach I cant help but think of the Cannonball Run ladies.


And wolf of Wall Street!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to think of how to have a standard color plate, either virtual or physical, and then use it to adjust photos. I'll bet a virtual one wouldn't work at all. And simply adjusting color cast by choosing a gray point gives inconsistent results for me.


Choosing a grey point is only a start, but it's almost always better than the auto white balance especially when dealing with a phone.

Regardless, under low light conditions (e.g. lume shots) mobile phone photo sensors have notoriously bad color balance/shift so unless you're willing to go with a DSLR and work with raw files there's little you can do.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> With all the insects/reptiles/birds/animals that try to kill you over there, the only thing that I'll wear is this
> 
> View attachment 15423748


You have a chastity belt to go with that outfit?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I've been through that too many times, trying to get my wife's monitor tweaked to match her printers and, more importantly to publication printing. It's a lost cause. The combination of ink and paper just doesn't translate well enough to the screen for them to be indistinguishable to her.


As far as I can tell, Apple's ColorSync works fine, although I hesitate to say that the newer TruTone displays are any good for color management.

I haven't had any luck tuning colors to my tastes on the Win10 or Ubuntu machines I've used for work, but they don't matter since my job has nothing to do with images. Matching RGBA values is all I need.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Without looking it up, wasn't that the nickname of the hydrogen bomb dropped on Nagasaki?
> Might want to rethink that.


It's "Fat Man".


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You have a chastity belt to go with that outfit?


Look closer


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> It was Fat Man, Little Boy was the one dropped on Hiroshima


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> I've been through that too many times, trying to get my wife's monitor tweaked to match her printers and, more importantly to publication printing. It's a lost cause. The combination of ink and paper just doesn't translate well enough to the screen for them to be indistinguishable to her.


It's almost impossible to match a screen to a printed output, one being additive and the other being subtractive color representation.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Look closer


Oh is that the lock? I thought...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15423762
> 
> ...


Remind me, too - what's the difference between Bamford and the other company who redialed-and-Franken'd Rolexes and then lost their counterfeiting case to Rolex?

I feel like this shop could get into trouble, too, just on technicalities and leaving out artistic merit.

As far as whether I think it's acceptable or not, well, why not? If it's out of warranty, you can do what you want, and it's on you to find someone that'll service it without chewing you out about the mods.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Remind me, too - what's the difference between Bamford and the other company who redialed-and-Franken'd Rolexes and then lost their counterfeiting case to Rolex?
> 
> I feel like this shop could get into trouble, too, just on technicalities and leaving out artistic merit.
> 
> As far as whether I think it's acceptable or not, well, why not? If it's out of warranty, you can do what you want, and it's on you to find someone that'll service it without chewing you out about the mods.


This is pure art modding, just like engraving. They are not using aftermarket parts, nor offering watches for sale, and not limited to Rolex. Every dial is made to order and one of a kind. Lastly, they are not modding watches to make them look like more expensive existing models.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I do like green and would've loved a new LV with the green dial and slimmer lugs, but oh well. Like you, in the last just over a year or so I've only seen an Explorer I, a couple of Bluesies, a couple of Milgauss, and an Air King. And that's out of 3 ADs and a Boutique. It's very annoying. The Boutique near me actually has a display only case now, which is even more annoying.


Nashville doesn't even have a Rolex AD anymore . Talk about screwed up. 'My' AD was dumped so a new one was supposed to come to town but the Rona slowed things down so @BigSeikoFan you are my defacto AD


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Nashville doesn't even have a Rolex AD anymore . Talk about screwed up. 'My' AD was dumped so a new one was supposed to come to town but the Rona slowed things down so @BigSeikoFan you are my defacto AD


What? Don't all those country stars need their Rolexes too?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> What? Don't all those country stars need their Rolexes too?


Well they aren't getting them here ....
There is one small AD in Chattanooga and one in Knoxville but I am not driving 2 hour or 3.5 hours 1 way for empty cases and putting my name on some imaginary list ....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Well they aren't getting them here ....
> There is one small AD in Chattanooga and one in Knoxville but I am not driving 2 hour or 3.5 hours 1 way for empty cases and putting my name on some imaginary list ....


How about becoming an AD since there is a void in your area? you can then create a real list with OoO members constantly at the top of it


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about becoming an AD since there is a void in your area? you can then create a real list with OoO members constantly at the top of it


He doesn't answer because he's already cleaning up ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Nashville doesn't even have a Rolex AD anymore . Talk about screwed up. 'My' AD was dumped so a new one was supposed to come to town but the Rona slowed things down so @BigSeikoFan you are my defacto AD


That's crazy. But I don't recall seeing any watch shops the last trip there. Shyt ton of boot stores though. So you got that going for you. 
I do love it there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And I'm going on September 1st under my AD. Today were the first attempts.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> What? Don't all those country stars need their Rolexes too?


Bunch of broke musicians. Country stars get big record deals and move away. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about becoming an AD since there is a void in your area? you can then create a real list with OoO members constantly at the top of it


Godfrey

Then, BT can make a list for the new OoO applicants


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about becoming an AD since there is a void in your area? you can then create a real list with OoO members constantly at the top of it


You think Rolex makes enough watches to supply another dealer? If it wasn't for engagement rings and other ladies Jewellery, all our ADs would be closed. Hell one of our ADs even sells home decor. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Choosing a grey point is only a start, but it's almost always better than the auto white balance especially when dealing with a phone.
> 
> Regardless, under low light conditions (e.g. lume shots) mobile phone photo sensors have notoriously bad color balance/shift so unless you're willing to go with a DSLR and work with raw files there's little you can do.


Some of the apps I have can save in raw, and they can also do preset white balance. So not full Lightroom capabilities (although I'd use it if it were my profession) but at least there's options.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Some of the apps I have can save in raw, and they can also do preset white balance. So not full Lightroom capabilities (although I'd use it if it were my profession) but at least there's options.


In that case what you "can" do is get a grey target and use that as a reference on Lightroom. At least you'll get the grey balance spot on and work from there. This is the cheapest way I know of.

The cube is good as it can be easily pointed to the primary light source and get the best balance. And it's small and cheap enough.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Be prepared.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Bunch of broke musicians. Country stars get big record deals and move away. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah they are all around here . Country stars don't enjoy the SoCal crap they enjoy privacy and non paparazzi


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Whenever I see an 80s style Countach I cant help but think of the Cannonball Run ladies.


Adrienne Barbeau!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Look closer


Ummm.....unfortunately no chastity belt.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

We took the dogs down to the Missouri River today and let them romp around. They're all tuckered out.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> A good thing no OoO were involved in naming those bombs, it would have been "Fat Little Manboy" and "Oh Boy, look at the Little Fat Man"


BT was probably a member of the Manhattan Project ;-)


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> BT was probably a member of the Manhattan Project ;-)


Probably had a front row seat as well


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Probably had a front row seat as well


i still think it should have been fat boy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

so if this is it Blue No-Date Submariner?!
how much will davidsw ask?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> so if this is it Blue No-Date Submariner?!
> how much will davidsw ask?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> BT was probably a member of the Manhattan Project ;-)


BT confided to me that he was an aircrew member on one of the two bombing missions but don't recall which one. My only combat experience was the Battle of San Juan Hill during the Spanish-American War.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> so if this is it Blue No-Date Submariner?!
> how much will davidsw ask?


No it's not, I just killed it









Blue No-Date Submariner?!


A Tudor powered no date Sub on a rubber strap for $5,800 RRP. Available with six different bezel, four dial, and five strap color options. And in 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43 and 44mm sizes, and steel or titanium. Also with chrono and GMT options. The internet will break, take my money, etc. zzz.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Didn't have to lend anyone my BMW or hot wheels Porsche for the weekend to get this one...


Nice Fat Boy!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Without looking it up, wasn't that the nickname of the hydrogen bomb dropped on Nagasaki?
> Might want to rethink that.


Well, that is true too....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It was Fat Man, Little Boy was the one dropped on Hiroshima


#nra

Thanks! And thanks to @mav, Fat Boy it is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> A good thing no OoO were involved in naming those bombs, it would have been "Fat Little Manboy" and "Oh Boy, look at the Little Fat Man"


Big Arse?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice Fat Boy!


Hey! Mav is not fat


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Nashville doesn't even have a Rolex AD anymore . Talk about screwed up. 'My' AD was dumped so a new one was supposed to come to town but the Rona slowed things down so @BigSeikoFan you are my defacto AD


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Whenever I see an 80s style Countach I cant help but think of the Cannonball Run ladies.


Those well inflated ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> And I'm going on September 1st under my AD. Today were the first attempts.


Are you going commando?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> No it's not, I just killed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks PF. You just made me pine for the Hulk even more


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> No it's not, I just killed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thread just got PF'd!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

If OoO had named the bombs they'd have been called: "Nice Strap" and "Wear it in good health!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you going commando?


Isn't there a thread for that? "What do you wear to the AD?"


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks PF. You just made me pine for the Hulk even more


Godfrey

And also deflated my hopes that there might still be an LV.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> No it's not, I just killed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Below are pictures I took of my Rolex book. As far as I can determine a 126610 LV should be a new and upgraded Hulk.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No love lost?









Thanksgiving must be fun...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Isn't there a thread for that? "What do you wear to the AD?"


"Boxers, briefs or nothing? What do you wear to the AD?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen this young lady in a while...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Below are pictures I took of my Rolex book. As far as I can determine a 126610 LV should be a new and upgraded Hulk.


but PF said no space


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is on iTunes right now...










Amazing, amazing voice...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Below are pictures I took of my Rolex book. As far as I can determine a 126610 LV should be a new and upgraded Hulk.


Looks like they do have a space between the numbers and the letters


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks PF. You just made me pine for the Hulk even more


I suspect you well might get your chance for a Hulk. Bet you're glad now you didn't buy a $20,000 116610 LV Hulk!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Looks like they do have a space between the numbers and the letters


I see spaces too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> This one looks like a Klimt. One of my sister's favorite artists.
> View attachment 15424277


The Kiss?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> If OoO had named the bombs they'd have been called: "Nice Strap" and "Wear it in good health!"


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> The Kiss?


No, this one's different. Two women instead of a woman and a guy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> but PF said no space


There's a space in my Rolex book.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> There's a space in my Rolex book.


it's a fake


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Y’all need to chill with the space no space hyphen no hyphen . Wait till Tuesday it is getting old


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> No, this one's different. Two women instead of a woman and a guy.


GF

It's Klimt's Water Serpents II:





__





Serpents by Gustav Klimt







www.gustav-klimt.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Without looking it up, wasn't that the nickname of the hydrogen bomb dropped on Nagasaki?
> Might want to rethink that.


looked it up. Bomb names were fat man and little boy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Y'all need to chill with the space no space hyphen no hyphen . Wait till Tuesday it is getting old


lmao ...what else do we have?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I suspect you well might get your chance for a Hulk. Bet you're glad now you didn't buy a $20,000 116610 LV Hulk!!


Oh of course. But I've always preferred the green dial of the Hulk to the black dial of the Kermit. If I am able to get a new black dial LV I will have to think really hard about looking for a trade for the Hulk. This thinking is what prompted my earlier question about whether the Hulk prices would immediately drop if a new LV is released (even with a black dial). Will the market price of a Hulk be less than a new LV?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> It was Fat Man, Little Boy was the one dropped on Hiroshima


my bad

#nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> looked it up. Bomb names were fat man and little boy.


odd today that would be non PC ...but I guess Enola made up for that somewhat


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> it's a fake


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> my bad
> 
> #nra


well you were correct.... w/o looking it up which was uranium?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> odd today that would be non PC ...but I guess Enola made up for that somewhat


GF

Enola Gay that is ;-)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> lmao ...what else do we have?


Where else to chat and speculate about this stuff but a watch forum? It's fun!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> No, this one's different. Two women instead of a woman and a guy.


two women kissing?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Y'all need to chill with the space no space hyphen no hyphen . Wait till Tuesday it is getting old


It's a lazy, slow Sunday afternoon. What better to do than post utter drivel and nonsense. Actually I don't care much one way or the other what Rolex presents day after tomorrow. Just trying to talk myself into joining the hysteria.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> It's a lazy, slow Sunday afternoon. What better to do than post utter drivel and nonsense. Actually I don't care much one way or the other what Rolex presents day after tomorrow. Just trying to talk myself into joining the hysteria.


yeah I'm hoping davidsw gets one Tuesday so I can get delivery on wednesday


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> It's a lazy, slow Sunday afternoon. What better to do than post utter drivel and nonsense. Actually I don't care much one way or the other what Rolex presents day after tomorrow. Just trying to talk myself into joining the hysteria.


Started project to clean out and reorg my closet. A 100 USB cables ...gotta be kidding...upopened samsung 5 carrying cases... travel brochures... stuff not discussed here.. still haven't unloaded whole thing yet... still have mrs BT and I's clothing from 1969-1971...di I ever mention I have hoarder tendencies


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> well you were correct.... w/o looking it up which was uranium?


i guess i have a 50:50 chance. unless it's a trick question. And either both are uranium. Or none used uranium. What other materials are used? Hydrogen? Plutonium? Unobtanium?

am going with Fat Boy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i guess i have a 50:50 chance. unless it's a trick question. And either both are uranium. Or none used uranium. What other materials are used? Hydrogen? Plutonium? Unobtanium?
> 
> am going with Fat Boy.


good guess...1 U 1 Hydrogen


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh of course. But I've always preferred the green dial of the Hulk to the black dial of the Kermit. If I am able to get a new black dial LV I will have to think really hard about looking for a trade for the Hulk. This thinking is what prompted my earlier question about whether the Hulk prices would immediately drop if a new LV is released (even with a black dial). Will the market price of a Hulk be less than a new LV?


At this point we don't know whether a possible new and improved Hulk 2 might have a black or green dial. Actually a black dial and ceramic green bezel might look way better than the Kermit which I never liked either. In any case I don't see the market price of a 116610 LV Hulk as more than that of an updated 126610 LV Hulk 2.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Started project to clean out and reorg my closet. A 100 USB cables ...gotta be kidding...upopened samsung 5 carrying cases... travel brochures... stuff not discussed here.. still haven't unloaded whole thing yet... still have mrs BT and I's clothing from 1969-1971...di I ever mention I have hoarder tendencies


Hoarding is an age related thing. And at a time when we should be doing the opposite.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> GF
> 
> Enola Gay that is ;-)


Trivia: Enola Gay was the name of the mother of the pilot of the plane, Paul Tibbets, who went to school at Western Military Academy in my hometown of Alton, IL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Hoarding is an age related thing. And at a time when we should be doing the opposite.


Mne is genetic.... had 100s of comic books etc... I try to keep numbers down...as I hate for my kids to think ill of me one day but unlikely... barn is filling up as I move things out of here... 3.5 floppy drive who knows when one might need?

i of every version of Kindle which I no longer use. Is 20 pair of sunglasses enough?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Trivia: Enola Gay was the name of the mother of the pilot of the plane, Paul Tibbets, who went to school at Western Military Academy in my hometown of Alton, IL.


And he was a hell of a pilot.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> And he was a hell of a pilot.


He was also a helluva leader too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Mne is genetic.... had 100s of comic books etc... I try to keep numbers down...as I hate for my kids to think ill of me one day but unlikely... barn is filling up as I move things out of here... 3.5 floppy drive who knows when one might need?
> 
> i of every version of Kindle which I no longer use. Is 20 pair of sunglasses enough?


Darn a 59


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Mne is genetic.... had 100s of comic books etc... I try to keep numbers down...as I hate for my kids to think ill of me one day but unlikely... barn is filling up as I move things out of here... 3.5 floppy drive who knows when one might need?
> 
> i of every version of Kindle which I no longer use. Is 20 pair of sunglasses enough?


A floppy might come in handy one day .....yeah no 
Destroy floppy . Ok I have a few of those too wonder what's on them.... even have a few palm pilot remember these ....also about 10 work blackberries I think they said to return those ...prob should one day .

I hoard sunglasses but I lose about three a year so the hoarding is kept under control.
I hoard winter gear because when I have to go up north and be outside I freeze my bits off so need gear .
Used to hoard cardboard boxes thinking hell I am not paying 2.99 at ups for a new box but the wife put a stop to that.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Picking up this Laco Aleutian diver as a true beater. I ended up getting it for $350 BNIB with warranty. They retailed at $990, so decent deal.

I quite like the gradient dial. Miyota 821, so it should be able to take a beating.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> A floppy might come in handy one day .....yeah no
> Destroy floppy . Ok I have a few of those too wonder what's on them.... even have a few palm pilot remember these ....also about 10 work blackberries I think they said to return those ...prob should one day .
> 
> I hoard sunglasses but I lose about three a year so the hoarding is kept under control.
> ...


have a palm pilot case I just tossed... prob 20 mobile phones... you wouldn't believe the winter gear i have because of being out everyday with Bo (not needed now) ... USPS free boxes so there's that plus cockroaches love the glue


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

So, beginning the process of converting our giant attic into a master suite + bathroom. I had originally budgeted $30,000 for the project. After speaking with two contractors, we are looking at near $50,000, apparently. The bathroom apparently will run $20,000 itself. The wife will pay for half and I will pay for half. But I do not feel like dumping my ENTIRE bonus next year into the damn attic. I like to put some into savings and some into enjoyment of life. And we will be buying a new (certified or used) SUV as well (eying a 2019 or 2020 Wrangler Sahara, now, since the wife wants the open roof again after we got rid of our 2017).

That was a bit of a reality check for me. The house is 1,900 square feet (I am simply unsure how big the attic is, but it is roughly 1/3 of the house I guess).

I think we are just going to take a HELOC out at this point. I may try to borrow from my parents to avoid the interest (they have the cash to spare without batting an eye), though. I also had no clue that HELOCs were so "out of style" right now. Hard to find a bank doing them. We have about $120K in equity in the house right now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> So, beginning the process of converting our giant attic into a master suite + bathroom. I had originally budgeted $30,000 for the project. After speaking with two contractors, we are looking at near $50,000, apparently. The bathroom apparently will run $20,000 itself. The wife will pay for half and I will pay for half. But I do not feel like dumping my ENTIRE bonus next year into the damn attic. I like to put some into savings and some into enjoyment of life. And we will be buying a new (certified or used) SUV as well (eying a 2019 or 2020 Wrangler Sahara, now, since the wife wants the open roof again after we got rid of our 2017).
> 
> That was a bit of a reality check for me. The house is 1,900 square feet (I am simply unsure how big the attic is, but it is roughly 1/3 of the house I guess).
> 
> I think we are just going to take a HELOC out at this point. *I may try to borrow from my parents to avoid the interest* (they have the cash to spare without batting an eye), though. I also had no clue that HELOCs were so "out of style" right now. Hard to find a bank doing them. We have about $120K in equity in the house right now.


Better parents than us.... we could do same but we won't .... 
Mortgages so cheap might be better to just buy another house sell current


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> So, beginning the process of converting our giant attic into a master suite + bathroom. I had originally budgeted $30,000 for the project. After speaking with two contractors, we are looking at near $50,000, apparently. The bathroom apparently will run $20,000 itself. The wife will pay for half and I will pay for half. But I do not feel like dumping my ENTIRE bonus next year into the damn attic. I like to put some into savings and some into enjoyment of life. And we will be buying a new (certified or used) SUV as well (eying a 2019 or 2020 Wrangler Sahara, now, since the wife wants the open roof again after we got rid of our 2017).
> 
> That was a bit of a reality check for me. The house is 1,900 square feet (I am simply unsure how big the attic is, but it is roughly 1/3 of the house I guess).
> 
> I think we are just going to take a HELOC out at this point. I may try to borrow from my parents to avoid the interest (they have the cash to spare without batting an eye), though. I also had no clue that HELOCs were so "out of style" right now. Hard to find a bank doing them. We have about $120K in equity in the house right now.


There's a show on HGTV called "Bargain Mansions." One episode they did just that: put a KILLER master suite in a 1600sq ft attic (total sect of house was 5000 before the master suite). The Mrs and I have been talking about doing that to our modest 11'x33' attic


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> No, this one's different. Two women instead of a woman and a guy.


That's fun too!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

ithardin said:


> There's a show on HGTV called "Bargain Mansions." One episode they did just that: put a KILLER master suite in a 1600sq ft attic (total sect of house was 5000 before the master suite). The Mrs and I have been talking about doing that to our modest 11'x33' attic


I bet that looks incredible. I can't even fathom a 1600 sq ft attic. Our attic is huge as-is compared to what I am used to.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Better parents than us.... we could do same but we won't ....
> Mortgages so cheap might be better to just buy another house sell current


The mortgage rates are insane. We refinanced to a 3.125 and I am already considering when we refinance again. Absurd rates right now.

Put it this way re: my parents. I am an only child and they have no debt at all plus two houses on the beach. It's not like they are rich (upper middle class in NJ), but zero debt, no mortgage, etc. I would likely have them fully repaid within 3 years max. So they'd rather see me not take a hit on interest which I appreciate.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh of course. But I've always preferred the green dial of the Hulk to the black dial of the Kermit. If I am able to get a new black dial LV I will have to think really hard about looking for a trade for the Hulk. This thinking is what prompted my earlier question about whether the Hulk prices would immediately drop if a new LV is released (even with a black dial). Will the market price of a Hulk be less than a new LV?


I love the sunray dial of the Hulk. Black dial will have less presence.

Also, remember when Batgirl came along after the latest Pepsi? Batgirl did not transplant the Pepsi or BLNR as the latest must have - or to no great extent anyway.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> The mortgage rates are insane. We refinanced to a 3.125 and I am already considering when we refinance again. Absurd rates right now.
> 
> Put it this way re: my parents. I am an only child and they have no debt at all plus two houses on the beach. It's not like they are rich (upper middle class in NJ), but zero debt, no mortgage, etc. I would likely have them fully repaid within 3 years max. So they'd rather see me not take a hit on interest which I appreciate.


Yeah smart thing to do on interest rates.

I repeat I'm not that parent. None of that either but I nor Mrs BT are going to a nursing home! never give up control of you money. Plus Mrs BT family is known for their thriftiness.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> odd today that would be non PC ...but I guess Enola made up for that somewhat


Wasn't it the "Enola Gay"? PC?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah smart thing to do on interest rates.
> 
> I repeat I'm not that parent. None of that either but I nor Mrs BT are going to a nursing home! never give up control of you money. Plus Mrs BT family is known for their thriftiness.


Well, put it this way. Since my parents treat us so well, they both know that they are never destined for that kind of life. I'd build a small addition for them before I did anything like that. My wife's parents are also awesome (less well off but still very much solid middle class). We both have the same idea.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> GF
> 
> Enola Gay that is ;-)


NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Started project to clean out and reorg my closet. A 100 USB cables ...gotta be kidding...upopened samsung 5 carrying cases... travel brochures... stuff not discussed here.. still haven't unloaded whole thing yet... still have mrs BT and I's clothing from 1969-1971...di I ever mention I have hoarder tendencies


You could probably sell some of that stuff and make a fortune..... collectibles!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Well, put it this way. Since my parents treat us so well, they both know that they are never destined for that kind of life. I'd build a small addition for them before I did anything like that. My wife's parents are also awesome (less well off but still very much solid middle class). We both have the same idea.


appears you are good son and son-in-law .... don't get me wrong my kids the same, it's just that we have always believed best way to help them is to be sure never a burden. our son-in-law always jokes he will buy us house next door.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Speaking of housing.

There is like nothing on the market in my town. I am SO glad we bought 2 years ago. The prices have gone up a good 10-20%, here. Suburb of NYC and everyone is trying to leave NYC. It's wild how much competition is.

House across the street from us is pretty much a fixer-upper. The only advantage it has over our house is a standing garage. Ours was in excellent condition when we bought.

House is smaller as well.

It sold for $50,000 more than what we paid for ours. I bet it needs $100,000 in work.

😯


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Speaking of housing.
> 
> There is like nothing on the market in my town. I am SO glad we bought 2 years ago. The prices have gone up a good 10-20%, here. Suburb of NYC and everyone is trying to leave NYC. It's wild how much competition is.
> 
> ...


Yeah big cities just not the place to be. Like I've said before even out in MT WY etc the rush is on.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> appears you are good son and son-in-law .... don't get me wrong my kids the same, it's just that we have always believed best way to help them is to be sure never a burden. our son-in-law always jokes he will buy us house next door.


I really want my parents to buy up near us. Sell one beach house and use the other as an Air B&B. Then they can retire close to us and we can end the AB&B whenever or save certain weeks for themselves. I think they could sell their main house, buy a smaller one up here, and pocket the $350,000 or so difference.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah big cities just not the place to be. Like I've said before even out in MT WY etc the rush is on.


I am generally curious how my office handles re-opening. They are targeting September but that's horsesh*t at this point. I think January at the earliest. I know I will not be doing a heavy commute any time soon (I currently go: train -> train -> subway).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> it's just that we have always believed best way to help them is to be sure never a burden.


^this , that is my goal to never be a burden


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

What is the scheduled time of announcement on 1 Sep? There is no mention in the teaser video. For a watch company that created the most well-known GMT watch in the world, lack of timezone in the promo seems like an oversight, or not. ("we are not launching a GMT this year, hence no timezone" 😅) 

And what should the new green sub be called? Kermit 2.0 doesn't cut it. Fat Kermit? Leap 🐸? Pepe? Will the learned OoO bros please lead the way 👍


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> So, beginning the process of converting our giant attic into a master suite + bathroom. I had originally budgeted $30,000 for the project. After speaking with two contractors, we are looking at near $50,000, apparently. The bathroom apparently will run $20,000 itself. The wife will pay for half and I will pay for half. But I do not feel like dumping my ENTIRE bonus next year into the damn attic. I like to put some into savings and some into enjoyment of life. And we will be buying a new (certified or used) SUV as well (eying a 2019 or 2020 Wrangler Sahara, now, since the wife wants the open roof again after we got rid of our 2017).
> 
> That was a bit of a reality check for me. The house is 1,900 square feet (I am simply unsure how big the attic is, but it is roughly 1/3 of the house I guess).
> 
> I think we are just going to take a HELOC out at this point. I may try to borrow from my parents to avoid the interest (they have the cash to spare without batting an eye), though. I also had no clue that HELOCs were so "out of style" right now. Hard to find a bank doing them. We have about $120K in equity in the house right now.


JFC. I'm trying to not judge, but I don't see that being a good use of that much money. But I'm also thinking that "attic" means slanted ceilings that are basically the underside of the roof, though - is yours actually a livable space?

We had our bathroom redone in our DC condo for way less than $10k, and turned down estimates that were running $18k and higher. One contractor wanted to add a steam sauna to the bath/shower. You've gotta be kidding.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This was that attic master suite I was talking about. Its at :39 of the video



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1092419511118092


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> This was that attic master suite I was talking about. Its at :39 of the video
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1092419511118092


impressive


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> What is the scheduled time of announcement on 1 Sep? There is no mention in the teaser video. For a watch company that created the most well-known GMT watch in the world, lack of timezone in the promo seems like an oversight, or not. ("we are not launching a GMT this year, hence no timezone" )
> 
> And what should the new green sub be called? Kermit 2.0 doesn't cut it. Fat Kermit? Leap ? Pepe? Will the learned OoO bros please lead the way


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> impressive


And if I remember right she's all in (cost of house & remodel) under $600K.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> JFC. I'm trying to not judge, but I don't see that being a good use of that much money. But I'm also thinking that "attic" means slanted ceilings that are basically the underside of the roof, though - is yours actually a livable space?
> 
> We had our bathroom redone in our DC condo for way less than $10k, and turned down estimates that were running $18k and higher. One contractor wanted to add a steam sauna to the bath/shower. You've gotta be kidding.


We have a huge attic. It's as big as our first floor and is almost all livable space. The main ceiling is like 15-20 feet high and slants down. In the main living area of the attic, the ceiling isn't lower than 8 feet.

Going to get a few estimates, though.

I don't even want to go crazy or anything. I was shocked by the initial pricing discussion.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> And what should the new green sub be called? Kermit 2.0 doesn't cut it. Fat Kermit? Leap 🐸? Pepe? Will the learned OoO bros please lead the way 👍


Green Lantern? _snickering_


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> And what should the new green sub be called?


Godfrey

Swamp Thing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Mne is genetic.... had *100s of comic books* etc... I try to keep numbers down...as I hate for my kids to think ill of me one day but unlikely... barn is filling up as I move things out of here... 3.5 floppy drive who knows when one might need?
> 
> i of every version of Kindle which I no longer use. Is 20 pair of sunglasses enough?


100s?? That's _one_ long box. Talk to me when you have 100 long boxes...

?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 100s?? That's _one_ long box. Talk to me when you have 100 long boxes...
> 
> ?


had is key word there ... i suspected comics would decline in value except for a few ...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 100s?? That's _one_ long box. Talk to me when you have 100 long boxes...
> 
> ?


Now I'm waiting for the comic book _daument_ to happen where someone drops a pic of their Detective Comics #27 or Action Comics #1. LOL


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> have a palm pilot case I just tossed... prob 20 mobile phones... you wouldn't believe the winter gear i have because of being out everyday with Bo (not needed now) ... USPS free boxes so there's that plus cockroaches love the glue


I finally pitched all my Palm stuff, too. I popped it open and ripped out the memory first. I'm still hanging onto a handful of old phones until I feel like doing the same.

I have a working computers with a floppy drive, and I also have USB adapters for just about any kind of hard drive, so I haven't lost any data that I cared about in 30 years.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> I am generally curious how my office handles re-opening. They are targeting September but that's horsesh*t at this point. I think January at the earliest. I know I *will not be doing a heavy commute any time soon* (I currently go: train -> train -> subway).


Rock on, dude! Do the hard pass.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I love the sunray dial of the Hulk. Black dial will have less presence.
> 
> Also, remember when Batgirl came along after the latest Pepsi? *Batgirl did not transplant the Pepsi or BLNR as the latest must have* - or to no great extent anyway.


HEY!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Now I'm waiting for the comic book _daument_ to happen where someone drops a pic of their Detective Comics #27 or Action Comics #1. LOL


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah big cities just not the place to be. Like I've said before even out in MT WY etc the rush is on.


Homes are selling like hotcakes in my neighborhood, since it's within commuting distance of NYC. We had been totally bypassed by the post-financial crisis recovery because nobody wanted old houses while they were filling farmland with new fields of McMansions. It started changing last year. The deep-pocketed investors who scooped up foreclosures and held them for 10 years have been scoring huge with rehabs. I don't even have to worry about keeping up my house anymore because it will be gutted and rebuilt no matter what.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> had is key word there ... i suspected comics would decline in value except for a few ...


I don't have your memory but I seem to remember you kept a few...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Picking up this Laco Aleutian diver as a true beater. I ended up getting it for $350 BNIB with warranty. They retailed at $990, so decent deal.
> 
> I quite like the gradient dial. Miyota 821, so it should be able to take a beating.


Where from? That is a bloody good deal!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Homes are selling like hotcakes in my neighborhood, since it's within commuting distance of NYC. We had been totally bypassed by the post-financial crisis recovery because nobody wanted old houses while they were filling farmland with new fields of McMansions. It started changing last year. The deep-pocketed investors who scooped up foreclosures and held them for 10 years have been scoring huge with rehabs. I don't even have to worry about keeping up my house anymore because it will be gutted and rebuilt no matter what.


life is strange for sure... who would want to live in nyc w/o theater restaurants etc then add crime rising. Seinfeld on wrong side of that argument


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> <snip>
> ...And what should the new green sub be called? Kermit 2.0 doesn't cut it. Fat Kermit? Leap 🐸? Pepe? Will the learned OoO bros please lead the way 👍


If it's bigger and uglier, we'll call it *Toad*.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't have your memory but I seem to remember you kept a few...


see above


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't have your memory but I seem to remember you kept a few...


It's good I have the memory of a goldfish. I forgive people easily.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's good I have the memory of a goldfish. I forgive people easily.


do goldfish go down counter clockwise there?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where from? That is a bloody good deal!!!


I just saw one sell for $400 NIB on ebay and I thought THAT was a deal until I saw this  Same seller has a Malawi for $450.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Here's why you can't trust the internet!

















_facepalm_


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> What is the scheduled time of announcement on 1 Sep? There is no mention in the teaser video. For a watch company that created the most well-known GMT watch in the world, lack of timezone in the promo seems like an oversight, or not. ("we are not launching a GMT this year, hence no timezone" )
> 
> And what should the new green sub be called? Kermit 2.0 doesn't cut it. Fat Kermit? Leap ? Pepe? Will the learned OoO bros please lead the way


The Crocodile. Something green with a little more bite.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Here's why you can't trust the internet!
> View attachment 15425249
> 
> View attachment 15425251
> ...


Except OoO that is.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Green Lantern? _snickering_


Ah, in keeping with the superhero theme.....

The Green Goblin - a Spider-Man villain.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, in keeping with the superhero theme.....
> 
> The Green Goblin - a Spider-Man villain.


Like


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Except OoO that is.


I'm reminded of Conan's father:

"Fire and wind come from the sky, from the gods of the sky, but OoO is your god. OoO, and it lives on WUS... and the secret of OoO has always carried with it a mystery. You must learn its riddle, Conan, you must learn its discipline. For no one, no one in this world can you trust. Not men, not women, not A.D.s...this you can trust. [_points to OoO_]"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> HEY!!


?!? Am I wrong?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jimmy Smits as Nero Padilla in Sons of Anarchy:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> The Crocodile. Something green with a little more bite.


Or the Iguana (crocodile maybe too much bite).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Or the Iguana (crocodile maybe too much bite).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> do goldfish go down counter clockwise there?


I can't remember


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15425286


Why is there a green dick head on my screen?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> do goldfish go down counter clockwise there?


In Hong Kong they do, counterclockwise.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you going commando?


Sometimes life forces us to do so.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Why is there a green dick head on my screen?


meanest dick head you've ever seen... still have a scar on my left hand


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> but PF said no space


59 just killed my kill! but, I am still convinced it's a doctored image; who could have done it? could it be 59?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> it's a fake


Just spit my coffe 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Y'all need to chill with the space no space hyphen no hyphen . Wait till Tuesday it is getting old


Don't you understand JMan that time is of the essence?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... and you're closing in on 30,000 posts. How are you going to celebrate 30k?


Probably with a 59. This is good need I'm closing on 30k

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15423940


Nice water

....Okay nice watch too

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> 115 ain't nothing but a thang
> 
> After about 102 the top is going back up until sundown.
> 
> Man I miss that car.


What sticker did you have on the bonnet?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> The V6 S was one of the most balanced sports cars on the road, and the V8 R one of the best sounding!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reading that I'm beginning to think owners who call their cars 'Balanced' are like Tudor owners

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> 2016 and up, everything changed. Standard AWD for all V8 (R , svr). Then the what, half dozen (?) V6s have AWD vs rwd options.


Aside from The Grand Tour did anyone buy the V6?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Well-patinated.


That's what I'm aiming for with my Rolex

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Without looking it up, wasn't that the nickname of the hydrogen bomb dropped on Nagasaki?
> Might want to rethink that.


Lol

Brother of OoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Reading that I'm beginning to think owners who call their cars 'Balanced' are like Tudor owners
> 
> Brother of OoO


I'm not really sure if that's a fair comparison... there are people who argue their $30k Subaru BRZ is "balanced" and therefore better than anything else (sure, maybe these are like Tudor owners?) and then there are balanced cars like the GT2RS and Porsche Cayman GT4

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> lmao ...what else do we have?


Discussing hanging chads or dimples could fill up the next 16 h, or maybe not 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bruce Meyer stole the show with his Bugatti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just burst out laughing at the 86 parked next to the GT3RS

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about becoming an AD since there is a void in your area? you can then create a real list with OoO members constantly at the top of it


Lol and jman's list can be prioritized by who has bought jman specials first

Brother of OoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I just burst out laughing at the 86 parked next to the GT3RS
> 
> Brother of OoO


The FRS/BRZ/86 groups were out in FORCE today. Sadly, those are usually the ones with fart-can exhausts and who do burnouts out of the lot that get everyone in trouble and events closed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about becoming an AD since there is a void in your area? you can then create a real list with OoO members constantly at the top of it


Actually that will also mean we will have a lot of newbies wanting to get into OoO

Brother of OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> What is the scheduled time of announcement on 1 Sep? There is no mention in the teaser video. For a watch company that created the most well-known GMT watch in the world, lack of timezone in the promo seems like an oversight, or not. ("we are not launching a GMT this year, hence no timezone" 😅)
> 
> And what should the new green sub be called? Kermit 2.0 doesn't cut it. Fat Kermit? Leap 🐸? Pepe? Will the learned OoO bros please lead the way 👍


The internet already called it Shrek


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Then, BT can make a list for the new OoO applicants


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> BT was probably a member of the Manhattan Project ;-)


Lmao I can imagine this 

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> A floppy might come in handy one day .....yeah no
> Destroy floppy . Ok I have a few of those too wonder what's on them.... even have a few palm pilot remember these ....also about 10 work blackberries I think they said to return those ...prob should one day .
> 
> I hoard sunglasses but I lose about three a year so the hoarding is kept under control.
> ...


My worst hoarding is old clothes. Always thinking they'll come in handy for working outside. Fortunately, I don't buy many clothes either. Other hoarding, books and old computer equipment.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> What is the scheduled time of announcement on 1 Sep? There is no mention in the teaser video. For a watch company that created the most well-known GMT watch in the world, lack of timezone in the promo seems like an oversight, or not. ("we are not launching a GMT this year, hence no timezone" )
> 
> And what should the new green sub be called? Kermit 2.0 doesn't cut it. Fat Kermit? Leap ? Pepe? Will the learned OoO bros please lead the way







__





Welcome to RolexMagazine.com...Home of Jake's Rolex World Magazine..Optimized for iPad and iPhone


The Rolex Magazine




www.rolexmagazine.com


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> A good thing no OoO were involved in naming those bombs, it would have been "Fat Little Manboy" and "Oh Boy, look at the Little Fat Man"


I thought it would have been Daument and Daument 2

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> "Boxers, briefs or nothing? What do you wear to the AD?"


Hahaha you should do a thread on that September 1st

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rolex magazine. Seriously?!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Seiko Alpinist homage anyone?









MICRO MONDAYS: The Mitch Mason Chronicle - Time and Tide Watches


Vintage field watches can be a minefield, full of mechanical issues, aftermarket parts, or just a victim of horrendous overvaluing on the likes of eBay. All of this seems to go against their original ethos, which was to be legible, reliable and able to take a beating in the outside world. Of...




timeandtidewatches.com





Looking at them they actually don't look half bad. Better than the actually Alpinists I think.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Y'all need to chill with the space no space hyphen no hyphen . Wait till Tuesday it is getting old


But I want to be disappointed now!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> looked it up. Bomb names were fat man and little boy.


Shouldn't you be posting pics of that flooring?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh of course. But I've always preferred the green dial of the Hulk to the black dial of the Kermit. If I am able to get a new black dial LV I will have to think really hard about looking for a trade for the Hulk. This thinking is what prompted my earlier question about whether the Hulk prices would immediately drop if a new LV is released (even with a black dial). Will the market price of a Hulk be less than a new LV?


I'll trade you mine for a manual 911

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Shouldn't you be posting pics of that flooring?
> 
> Brother of OoO


different place.









are you floored?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> yeah I'm hoping davidsw gets one Tuesday so I can get delivery on wednesday


Not just Wednesday but 10am Wednesday

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Darn a 59


Congrats. Is that your first milestone in the new thread?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> So, beginning the process of converting our giant attic into a master suite + bathroom. I had originally budgeted $30,000 for the project. After speaking with two contractors, we are looking at near $50,000, apparently. The bathroom apparently will run $20,000 itself. The wife will pay for half and I will pay for half. But I do not feel like dumping my ENTIRE bonus next year into the damn attic. I like to put some into savings and some into enjoyment of life. And we will be buying a new (certified or used) SUV as well (eying a 2019 or 2020 Wrangler Sahara, now, since the wife wants the open roof again after we got rid of our 2017).
> 
> That was a bit of a reality check for me. The house is 1,900 square feet (I am simply unsure how big the attic is, but it is roughly 1/3 of the house I guess).
> 
> I think we are just going to take a HELOC out at this point. I may try to borrow from my parents to avoid the interest (they have the cash to spare without batting an eye), though. I also had no clue that HELOCs were so "out of style" right now. Hard to find a bank doing them. We have about $120K in equity in the house right now.


Keep some cash up your sleeve. That's some major modifications to your house and one of them involves significant plumbing work which basically means expensive.

In Australia a bathroom modification would run you about $20k AUD.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Wasn't it the "Enola Gay"? PC?


It was changed in 2019 by a Hipster to "Enola Love is Love"

Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Seiko Alpinist homage anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hour hand looks like a mosque


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> The mortgage rates are insane. We refinanced to a 3.125 and I am already considering when we refinance again. Absurd rates right now.
> 
> Put it this way re: my parents. I am an only child and they have no debt at all plus two houses on the beach. It's not like they are rich (upper middle class in NJ), but zero debt, no mortgage, etc. I would likely have them fully repaid within 3 years max. So they'd rather see me not take a hit on interest which I appreciate.


That's something my parents would do for me

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> I am generally curious how my office handles re-opening. They are targeting September but that's horsesh*t at this point. I think January at the earliest. I know I will not be doing a heavy commute any time soon (I currently go: train -> train -> subway).


And the problem is stuff like offices as well.

Thankfully we are flagged for a while yet, possibly next year

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The hour hand looks like a mosque


to rival Cathedral Hands


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> What is the scheduled time of announcement on 1 Sep? There is no mention in the teaser video. For a watch company that created the most well-known GMT watch in the world, lack of timezone in the promo seems like an oversight, or not. ("we are not launching a GMT this year, hence no timezone" )
> 
> And what should the new green sub be called? Kermit 2.0 doesn't cut it. Fat Kermit? Leap ? Pepe? Will the learned OoO bros please lead the way


God stop stressing about it, it's a f.king watch reveal not a cure for COVID FFS

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It was changed in 2019 by a Hipster to "Enola Love is Love"
> 
> Brother of OoO


No no, it's now "Enola Gender-Fluid"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> The hour hand looks like a mosque


As opposed to cathedral. I like what you did there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> to rival Cathedral Hands


NRA again!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15425226












Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Here's why you can't trust the internet!
> View attachment 15425249
> 
> View attachment 15425251
> ...


Lmao.

The rule I learnt from the 1655 is never trust any 'history' of watches from the 50s-80s

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> NRA again!


we think alike? 

hopefully that's not considered a religious post.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm not really sure if that's a fair comparison... there are people who argue their $30k Subaru BRZ is "balanced" and therefore better than anything else (sure, maybe these are like Tudor owners?) and then there are balanced cars like the GT2RS and Porsche Cayman GT4
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have heard of balanced get used on boxters and Caymans but not on a GT2/3RS

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> No no, it's now "Enola Gender-Fluid"


or the plane Enola LGBTQ+ dropped the bomb Vertically Challenged Child on Hiroshima


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> The FRS/BRZ/86 groups were out in FORCE today. Sadly, those are usually the ones with fart-can exhausts and who do burnouts out of the lot that get everyone in trouble and events closed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




86's are nice cars but the thing with the fans of them they are painfully passionate. But like a Ferrari F1 fan

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> different place.
> 
> View attachment 15425334
> 
> are you floored?


I'm not a fan of GO abut I do like your sneakers.

The flooring needs better light

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> or the plane Enola LGBTQ+ dropped the bomb Vertically Challenged Child on Hiroshima


Hahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm not a fan of GO abut I do like your sneakers.
> 
> The flooring needs better light
> 
> Brother of OoO


If the watch aint nice, say nice strap. If even the strap is no good, compliment the shoes or the flooring. Do i understand the rule?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I just got sent this hahaha









Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I thought it would have been Daument and Daument 2
> 
> Brother of OoO


You do know that they named the atomic bombs after Winston Churchill, no? Fat Man & Little Boy. You can figure out which is which.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha you should do a thread on that September 1st
> 
> Brother of OoO


Mario is going commando....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> But I want to be disappointed now!
> 
> Brother of OoO


You can talk to Higgs. He knows all about being disappointed


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Shouldn't you be posting pics of that flooring?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Just make sure that he wears something. I could see his inner thighs and I dread to think what we might see if it was more in focus.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The hour hand looks like a mosque


Hahahaha. Wait. Are we even allowed to make such jokes these days?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I have heard of balanced get used on boxters and Caymans but not on a GT2/3RS
> 
> Brother of OoO


I actually read that statement as "balanced get used on boxers."

I was going to say that boxers are very airy....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 86's are nice cars but the thing with the fans of them they are painfully passionate. But like a Ferrari F1 fan
> 
> Brother of OoO


How's Ferrari doing in F1?

Oh, they got 12th and 13th in Spa last night. LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just make sure that he wears something. I could see his inner thighs and I dread to think what we might see if it was more in focus.


inner thighs?

in another thread, someone asked if it was a camel toe in the picture i just posted. I thought i inadvertently posted my camel toe. Hehe.

he was referring it turns out to the 12 o clock marker seiko uses for the sumo. Also resembles a sumo wrestler's garment hence the nickname.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How's Ferrari doing in F1?
> 
> Oh, they got 12th and 13th in Spa last night. LOL.


Oh but they, much like the England soccer fan, remain optimistic that they have a solid chance

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> The hour hand looks like a mosque


Damn now I can't unsee it...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh but they, much like the England soccer fan, remain optimistic that they have a solid chance
> 
> Brother of OoO


Just like a 2nd marriage, the triumph of hope over experience.

Full disclosure - both I and the Fragrant One had a practice marriage before this one.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The hour hand looks like a mosque


The hour hand reminds me of a child's watch with a hand and finger.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Just like a 2nd marriage, the triumph of hope over experience.
> 
> Full disclosure - both I and the Fragrant One had a practice marriage before this one.


Good, I'm really glad you two are not singing "it's coming home" 

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> inner thighs?
> 
> in another thread, someone asked if it was a camel toe in the picture i just posted. I thought i inadvertently posted my camel toe. Hehe.
> 
> he was referring it turns out to the 12 o clock marker seiko uses for the sumo. Also resembles a sumo wrestler's garment hence the nickname.


You have a camel toe?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good, I'm really glad you two are not singing "it's coming home"
> 
> Brother of OoO


I don't follow Association Football, a.k.a. soccer, it bores the bejeezus out of me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You have a camel toe?
> 
> View attachment 15425483


actually, only my watches have.

that's why i was first taken aback by the comment. 

but if i had, wanna see it?

i miss cameltoe spotting.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> actually, only my watches have.
> 
> that's why i was first taken aback by the comment.
> 
> ...


Look at what another brand has on their dial









Brother of OoO


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> actually, only my watches have.
> 
> that's why i was first taken aback by the comment.
> 
> ...


It's only a surgical procedure away...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

And have another cameltoe









Brother of OoO


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Last night's sunset.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Look at what another brand has on their dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i regret the day this was told me. Couldnt unsee.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i regret the day this was told me. Couldnt unsee.


Do you have one? Now imagine what I see every time I put mine on

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Do you have one? Now imagine what I see every time I put mine on
> 
> Brother of OoO


why? Wanna see it?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Do you have one? Now imagine what I see every time I put mine on
> 
> Brother of OoO





Pongster said:


> why? Wanna see it?


Get a room you two ;-)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ quasi godfrey

Here it is


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Do you have one? Now imagine what I see every time I put mine on





Pongster said:


> why? Wanna see it?


I can sense some man love going on.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Get a room you two ;-)


where's the rOoOm?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Charlie's Angels...all sporting Lady DateJusts!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> We have a huge attic. It's as big as our first floor and is almost all livable space. The main ceiling is like 15-20 feet high and slants down. In the main living area of the attic, the ceiling isn't lower than 8 feet.
> 
> Going to get a few estimates, though.
> 
> I don't even want to go crazy or anything. I was shocked by the initial pricing discussion.


Yeah, keep asking around. I forget which website we used, but it was like you'd post up the kind of job you wanted done, then various contractors would see your listing and contact you. We got a guy who kept us from going crazy with materials and options, and made sure we'd focus on the important parts (doesn't matter how nice your tile is when you need to break it because the shower valve is crap and needs to get replaced in five years). We went back to him to renovate the rest of the condo to sell it.

And like what's been said, the plumbing is gonna cost a shytload, along with the electrical work and everything you won't be able to see. And at least it'll be done up to code, too, I'm sure. Changing the bathroom lights in our townhome got me a look at what _did not_ get done correctly behind the walls.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> My worst hoarding is old clothes. Always thinking they'll come in handy for working outside. Fortunately, I don't buy many clothes either. Other hoarding, books and old computer equipment.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I used to keep a lot more old clothes for yardwork, etc, but finally forced myself to just two pairs for that use. My big weakness is wool outerwear. My wool coats don't all fit into one closet.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> In Hong Kong they do, counterclockwise.


I've heard the sun rises in the west and sets in the east in HK as well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> My worst hoarding is old clothes. Always thinking they'll come in handy for working outside. Fortunately, I don't buy many clothes either. Other hoarding, books and old computer equipment.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I've got a problem with too many commemorative T-shirts. They're in a box in the basement and are already down to about half as many as before we moved out of DC. Mom and Dad used to send shirts connected to some football game or community band event, and I end up not wearing them because I either wear polos to go out or just lounge around at home in sleeveless athletic shirts. So, I've got a 50-gallon bin that has nothing but these shirts with "Turkey Trot 2009" and whatnot silkscreened onto them. _shrug_


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> 59 just killed my kill! but, I am still convinced it's a doctored image; who could have done it? could it be 59?


Not my intention but the Rolex books in my possession show a space between numbers and the two letters designating variations of specific models. I suspect that new divers will be rolled in less than 24 hours, and until then we can only speculate. There does appear unsubstantiated data that one might be a green submariner, but with green bezel with green dial ((Hulk) or green bezel with black dial (Kermit)?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't you understand JMan that time is of the essence?


Even I have gotten in the spirit of speculation, and I don't even much care what Rolex rolls out tomorrow. Actually more interesting to me to see what might be discontinued and not replaced.

Every year for as long as I can remember Rolex has at least one surprise out of left field. What will Rolex do, if anything, about the Explorers, Milgauss/AK, OP's? New GMT Master II with black dial and bezel they discontinued last year? Appears that at least two updated submariners although not even that is a given.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I've got a problem with too many commemorative T-shirts. They're in a box in the basement and are already down to about half as many as before we moved out of DC. Mom and Dad used to send shirts connected to some football game or community band event, and I end up not wearing them because I either wear polos to go out or just lounge around at home in sleeveless athletic shirts. So, I've got a 50-gallon bin that has nothing but these shirts with "Turkey Trot 2009" and whatnot silkscreened onto them. _shrug_


Yeah, I used to have race t-shirts. I weeded them down to races where I had PRs, and then to only two or three.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> The internet already called it Shrek











Shrek probably as good as anything else.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got nuthin' but this today.










Not my dog and not my hottie, but still...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not your typical cat video...










I believe they're named Melania and Ivanka...

Too soon?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too soon?


Not soon enough.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Galaga said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7+ hours to out of the blue.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I end up not wearing them because I either wear polos to go out or just lounge around at home in sleeveless athletic shirts._shrug_


So you usually wear "wife beaters"?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, keep asking around. I forget which website we used, but it was like you'd post up the kind of job you wanted done, then various contractors would see your listing and contact you. We got a guy who kept us from going crazy with materials and options, and made sure we'd focus on the important parts (doesn't matter how nice your tile is when you need to break it because the shower valve is crap and needs to get replaced in five years). We went back to him to renovate the rest of the condo to sell it.
> 
> And like what's been said, the plumbing is gonna cost a shytload, along with the electrical work and everything you won't be able to see. And at least it'll be done up to code, too, I'm sure. Changing the bathroom lights in our townhome got me a look at what _did not_ get done correctly behind the walls.


I think you're referring to the same site we used, actually. I went on there to post this and we had a few folks contact us. I am hoping that we can come in around $35,000. That is what I had budgeted for the job. TBH, I am willing to spend $50,000 since I do think it is worth it in the long run (we'd recoup upon selling, IMO) and we plan to stay here for 20+ years.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Keep some cash up your sleeve. That's some major modifications to your house and one of them involves significant plumbing work which basically means expensive.
> 
> In Australia a bathroom modification would run you about $20k AUD.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah, it doesn't sound like the $50K was THAT far off. That was just a very rough estimate.

We are reaching out to two architects that the other contractor we first contacted recommends as well for an initial consult.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not your typical cat video...
> 
> View attachment 15425763
> 
> ...


And these guys I believe are named Joe and Hunter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And the problem is stuff like offices as well.
> 
> Thankfully we are flagged for a while yet, possibly next year
> 
> Brother of OoO


We just got notice that our office will be doing a soft opening at the end of September. This is fully optional and only for truly local people who just need to get out of the house. I will not go back in until there is a vaccine, period.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's something my parents would do for me
> 
> Brother of OoO


My wife's parents are also willing to chip in which is great. They are going to be a bit flush with cash since they are selling one of their three houses (two houses in Detroit and one in KY). With that said, it's shocking how cheap houses in Detroit sell for. Gorgeous house they have and selling for under $100K.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> My wife's parents are also willing to chip in which is great. They are going to be a bit flush with cash since they are selling one of their three houses (two houses in Detroit and one in KY). With that said, it's shocking how cheap houses in Detroit sell for. Gorgeous house they have and selling for under $100K.


The last time I looked, Zillow's price on my childhood house in Detroit was $3,500. There's no zero missing. Four bedrooms, two baths, two kitchens.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> We just got notice that our office will be doing a soft opening at the end of September. This is fully optional and only for truly local people who just need to get out of the house. I will not go back in until there is a vaccine, period.


We're staying on restricted access until further notice, which is likely not until there's a proven vaccine. About 1/3 of our people are working in the office, generally people doing production and the hands-on aspects of R&D.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So you usually wear "wife beaters"?


Not nearly as well as he does.

Being super-specific, the sleeve holes on mine are smaller; and at least mine look "sporty" and not "lazy" so that when I go get the mail I don't look like I just rolled off the couch.

But because MrsBS likes to keep the thermostat near 80F, sleeveless is _de rigeur_ these days. I'll go back to hoodies in a few months.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Not nearly as well as he does.
> 
> Being super-specific, the sleeve holes on mine are smaller; and at least mine look "sporty" and not "lazy" so that when I go get the mail I don't look like I just rolled off the couch.
> 
> But because MrsBS likes to keep the thermostat near 80F, sleeveless is _de rigeur_ these days. I'll go back to hoodies in a few months.


Ahh, thermostat wars with the wife. I know it well.

My wife was born in Mexico and lived in the Southwest since she was around 12. I grew up in the Northeast and have Eastern European blood. 80 is perfect for her and miserable for me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I think you're referring to the same site we used, actually. I went on there to post this and we had a few folks contact us. I am hoping that we can come in around $35,000. That is what I had budgeted for the job. TBH, I am willing to spend $50,000 since I do think it is worth it in the long run (we'd recoup upon selling, IMO) and we plan to stay here for 20+ years.


Are the estimates so far talking about custom cabinet work, like for vanities and stuff like that? That was one of the big cost-inflating items our contractor steered us away from, suggesting off-the-shelf kitchen cabinets and appliances instead of having to custom-build all the cabinets and finding rare mini-sized appliances.

Colors and lighting go a long ways towards making a space look good, and IMO, spending three times as much on items like fancy stone for tiles and vanity tops is a waste.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> We just got notice that our office will be doing a soft opening at the end of September. This is fully optional and only for truly local people who just need to get out of the house. I will not go back in until there is a vaccine, period.


We haven't gotten an official everyone-back-into-the-office plan yet, but it looks like we're able to let people onto their necessary systems as needed without getting anywhere close to the occupancy cap. So I'm on the same page as you - not wanting to go at all until I can get vaccinated. One of my coworker's wives was told about two months ago to stay out of her office until at least the end of the year.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> The last time I looked, Zillow's price on my childhood the house in Detroit was $3,500. There's no zero missing. Four bedrooms, two baths, two kitchens.


I didn't realize you were a Detroit guy. Yeah, my wife was born and raised in Detroit. Public school kid as well.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Are the estimates so far talking about custom cabinet work, like for vanities and stuff like that? That was one of the big cost-inflating items our contractor steered us away from, suggesting off-the-shelf kitchen cabinets and appliances instead of having to custom-build all the cabinets and finding rare mini-sized appliances.
> 
> Colors and lighting go a long ways towards making a space look good, and IMO, spending three times as much on items like fancy stone for tiles and vanity tops is a waste.


It's unclear but I think that they are building some of that into the price. It's very rough right now.

We have a really cool area of the house that is in one of the rounded areas that I want to do all Edison lights in. It's too cool of an area not to make unique.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Ahh, thermostat wars with the wife. I know it well.
> 
> My wife was born in Mexico and lived in the Southwest since she was around 12. I grew up in the Northeast and have Eastern European blood. 80 is perfect for her and miserable for me.


Okay okay, you have a hot Latina wife. Show-off!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay okay, you have a hot Latina wife. Show-off!


Lol, was only trying to explain the source of our particular differences in heat tolerance. But she is quite beautiful!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> The last time I looked, Zillow's price on my childhood the house in Detroit was $3,500. There's no zero missing. Four bedrooms, two baths, two kitchens.


Wow. Does it still have a roof?

My childhood home (my parents still live there), 3BR/1B, is worth a little below half of what we sold my DC studio condo for (0BR/1B/425 sqft). Surprised, actually, because the last time I looked a few months ago, realtor-dot-com was guessing it was $20k lower; and eight years ago, it was down to half of that (less than a quarter of the condo). Lots of speculation pushing prices up since the city isn't tanked.

Around here, our realtor friend says it's very much still a seller's market. Low interest rates and people with cash are trying to take advantage of them. Although it also means that if you _don't_ have the cash and ability to buy anything, you're SOL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15425593
> 
> 
> Charlie's Angels...all sporting Lady DateJusts!


Not a Lady DJ...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Wow. Does it still have a roof?
> 
> My childhood home (my parents still live there), 3BR/1B, is worth a little below half of what we sold my DC studio condo for (0BR/1B/425 sqft). Surprised, actually, because the last time I looked a few months ago, realtor-dot-com was guessing it was $20k lower; and eight years ago, it was down to half of that (less than a quarter of the condo). Lots of speculation pushing prices up since the city isn't tanked.
> 
> Around here, our realtor friend says it's very much still a seller's market. Low interest rates and people with cash are trying to take advantage of them. Although it also means that if you _don't_ have the cash and ability to buy anything, you're SOL.


It actually doesn't look that bad, it's just in a really tough neighborhood. It was a really tough neighborhood back then, too.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15425891


I'm wearing something similar today, though it's the wrong color for the OoO crowd. But with all this Hulk talk, I needed a green fix!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> It's unclear but I think that they are building some of that into the price. It's very rough right now.
> 
> *We have a really cool area of the house that is in one of the rounded areas that I want to do all Edison lights in.* It's too cool of an area not to make unique.


That can be easy, I think. All the new LED lighting styles make it easy to do cool lighting that won't blast your electric bill, too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol, was only trying to explain the source of our particular differences in heat tolerance. But she is quite beautiful!


Glad to hear it and very happy for you!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm wearing something similar today, though it's the wrong color for the OoO crowd. But with all this Hulk talk, I needed a green fix!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I've heard the sun rises in the west and sets in the east in HK as well.


Well, the Earth IS round.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


>











I thought we only disparaged this brand ^^^^^^


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I thought we only disparaged this brand ^^^^^^


You're right. @Sappie66 , remember that the Al****st isn't even worth the attention.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That can be easy, I think. All the new LED lighting styles make it easy to do cool lighting that won't blast your electric bill, too.


Yeah, I am replacing all burned out bulbs with Hue LED lighting so I can control them all with the app in the main areas and areas that are low use are just plain old LED lights. I only have a few bulbs to replace, now. Even my basement is all LED lighting. I think only the kitchen, attic, office, and tiny front BR (that we are actually going to remove as a BR and just turn it into a closet since it can fit at most a crib - will save about $1,000-$2,000 on property taxes by doing that after we do the attic) are remaining. Even my outdoor lights are LED (front are HUE and get triggered to turn on when motion is detected outside with our cameras).


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I thought we only disparaged this brand ^^^^^^


No, we also all hate the Seiko Allpenis.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BonyWrists said:


> The last time I looked, Zillow's price on my childhood house in Detroit was $3,500. There's no zero missing. Four bedrooms, two baths, two kitchens.


That's insane and it makes me sad at the same time. $350K can't buy you much here in LA LA Land, let alone $3500.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> My worst hoarding is old clothes. Always thinking they'll come in handy for working outside. Fortunately, I don't buy many clothes either. Other hoarding, books and old computer equipment.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Still have stuff from 1955


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Congrats. Is that your first milestone in the new thread?
> 
> Brother of OoO


No fraid not


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm wearing something similar today, though it's the wrong color for the OoO crowd. But with all this Hulk talk, I needed a green fix!


I've got the cream dial 035 inbound to keep the 033 company.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


It's ok, I still feel like this about my Alpinist:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> No, we also all hate the Seiko Allpenis.


Not _all_. Apparently.


kiwi71 said:


> It's ok, I still feel like this about my Alpinist:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> We just got notice that our office will be doing a soft opening at the end of September. This is fully optional and only for truly local people who just need to get out of the house. I will not go back in until there is a vaccine, period.


Except that may or may not...be effective.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Yeah, I am replacing all burned out bulbs with Hue LED lighting so I can control them all with the app in the main areas and areas that are low use are just plain old LED lights. I only have a few bulbs to replace, now. Even my basement is all LED lighting. I think only the kitchen, attic, office, and tiny front BR (that we are actually going to remove as a BR and just turn it into a closet since it can fit at most a crib - will save about $1,000-$2,000 on property taxes by doing that after we do the attic) are remaining. Even my outdoor lights are LED (front are HUE and get triggered to turn on when motion is detected outside with our cameras).


I counted up the light fixtures and wattage of each as LED and realized that we can light up the whole house for the same power draw as one three-way incandescent. But then we only light up the floor and/or room that we're in, so the power usage is crazy low. Apart from the refrigerator and laundry, I think my laptop is the highest-current device we have.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Except that may or may not...


Eh, the studies are looking very, very good. Obviously a chance that it either doesn't work or you need it every 6 months, but I am pretty confident that they will nail down a vaccine.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I counted up the light fixtures and wattage of each as LED and realized that we can light up the whole house for the same power draw as one three-way incandescent. But then we only light up the floor and/or room that we're in, so the power usage is crazy low. Apart from the refrigerator and laundry, I think my laptop is the highest-current device we have.


This makes perfect sense to me. I have noticed our electricity bill going down as we replace lights and appliances with more efficient ones. Our new Bosch dishwasher is phenomenal. Low water use, low electricity use and it FAR outpaces what it replaced. I always laugh at certain politicians who harp on water usage in dishwashers - it's clear that they have never used a dishwasher themselves since many of the modern ones are freaking fantastic.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I've got the cream dial 035 inbound to keep the 033 company.


Nice, did you find a new one? I know a couple of the Japanese sellers are still showing them in stock.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Nice, did you find a new one? I know a couple of the Japanese sellers are still showing them in stock.


New from Amazon US. Price dropped since I ordered. Mufugga!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Except that may or may not...


I'm very much on the hopeful side of things with vaccines despite my usual doom-and-gloom about CV19. I still think that we've got a lot of tools that simply didn't exist not too long ago, like I run [email protected] to try to contribute _something_ to research. And I'm getting the vibe that as far as mutation cycles go, it's far closer to influenza than, say, HIV.

The hurdle I see is how differently people respond, or don't respond, with their antibodies. The guy in HK who fought off his second infection is a bright spot of great news, but my friend back home still feels like shyt after five months (like what's being called "long-haulers"). I'm hoping that a vaccine, since it doesn't replicate on its own, would give me the needed antibodies without blasting random systems in my body.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> New from Amazon US. Price dropped since I ordered. Mufugga!
> View attachment 15426032


Very nice. I'm seeing $391 usd on mine. I know we shouldn't think of watches as investments, but that isn't a bad one. The Japanese sellers are mostly around $600 and up. The "other sellers" on Amazon are all over $700.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> My wife's parents are also willing to chip in which is great. They are going to be a bit flush with cash since they are selling one of their three houses (two houses in Detroit and one in KY). With that said, it's shocking how cheap houses in Detroit sell for. Gorgeous house they have and selling for under $100K.


Detroit is a disaster not like when my uncle lived there after wwii.

I would hate to own real estate in any big city atm.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm very much on the hopeful side of things with vaccines despite my usual doom-and-gloom about CV19. I still think that we've got a lot of tools that simply didn't exist not too long ago, like I run [email protected] to try to contribute _something_ to research. And I'm getting the vibe that as far as mutation cycles go, it's far closer to influenza than, say, HIV.
> 
> The hurdle I see is how differently people respond, or don't respond, with their antibodies. The guy in HK who fought off his second infection is a bright spot of great news, but my friend back home still feels like shyt after five months (like what's being called "long-haulers"). I'm hoping that a vaccine, since it doesn't replicate on its own, would give me the needed antibodies without blasting random systems in my body.


I remember when Dr Fauci first talked highly of the vaccine but later started talking on efficacy hoping > 50% then you have what % will take but hey I will be first in line.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> New from Amazon US. Price dropped since I ordered. Mufugga!
> View attachment 15426032


I always liked the cream dial. I regretted not picking up the SARB013 cream dial Alpinist back in 2011 when I bought the 017. I know they released the new Prospex versions with a similar dial but I don't like the cyclops on them.

Not my photo (SARB013):


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I always liked the cream dial. I regretted not picking up the SARB013 cream dial Alpinist back in 2011 when I bought the 017. I know they released the new Prospex versions with a similar dial but I don't like the cyclops on them.
> 
> Not my photo (SARB013):


What about the new non-compass bezel variant?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> That's insane and it makes me sad at the same time. $350K can't buy you much here in LA LA Land, let alone $3500.


So you can buy a house in Detroit for the price of a mid-range Breitling.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I remember when Dr Fauci first talked highly of the vaccine but later started talking on efficacy hoping > 50% then you have what % will take but hey I will be first in line.


Was the 50% figure from him saying that it'd be the bare minimum needed to be vaccinated to keep the infection rate down? Kinda-sorta related to vaccine efficacy, I suppose, but it sounds different than phrasing it as "the vaccine may produce responses in only 50% of recipients".


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So you can buy a house in Detroit for the price of a mid-range Breitling.


Could _buy_ it, but I don't think you could _trade_ a Breitling for it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> So you can buy a house in Detroit for the price of a mid-range Breitling.


Great context bro Sap, and that makes it even more crazy!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Great context bro Sap, and that makes it even more crazy!!!


What made it really crazy was the fact that I used Breitling as the example.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Monday!










Some news to share...

Bad news first - Mrs Mav was teaching cooking classes for a cookware store (Sur La Table). She did it for fun part time. She was furloughed since March. Since then the company declared bankruptcy, was sold and brought. The new parent company was planning to close all LA stores, except the one that my wife was working in since it was considered the LA flagship store. But they couldn't renegotiate the leasing contract so they've decided to close it down too. My wifey is pretty bummed. 

Good news - Couple of weeks ago I went to the Dr for my annual check up. All is good, minus my cholesterol, which is borderline but just need to continuing running/exercising more. And tested negative for the COVID-19 antibody.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tudor Sub on Colareb. Beats the heck out of the beercan bracelet.

I love shirts with contracting inner cuffs.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> What about the new non-compass bezel variant?


I don't think I've seen it in the cream dial yet, only the darker colored dials.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Tudor Sub on Colareb. Beats the heck out of the beercan bracelet.
> 
> I love shirts with contracting inner cuffs.


Oh wait a sec... I didn't know you have a blue snowflake!!! WOW 😳 And it looks very minty!

Pretty cool that some of us share similar tastes in watches and own similar or same ones.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad to hear about the loss of Ms Mav's side-hobby. Not surprised that she would be teaching cooking to foodies though!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> And these guys I believe are named Joe and Hunter


This deserves a Big Like!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Oh wait a sec... I didn't know you have a blue snowflake!!! WOW  And it looks very minty!
> 
> Pretty cool that some of us share similar tastes in watches and own similar or same ones.


It looks minty because it has a service dial, hands and bezel insert. If all original, it would be worth a lot more. It's fun though.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just enjoyed grill leftovers for lunch with the lbs for lbs best watch value under $300


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15426146
> View attachment 15426147
> 
> Just enjoyed grill leftovers for lunch with the lbs for lbs best watch value under $300


That's a hearty meal!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Was the 50% figure from him saying that it'd be the bare minimum needed to be vaccinated to keep the infection rate down? Kinda-sorta related to vaccine efficacy, I suppose, but it sounds different than phrasing it as "*the vaccine may produce responses in only 50% of recipients".*


I believe this is what he meant. It's the standard 40-60% efficacy rate that the FDA needs to see before they approve a vaccine...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> That's a hearty meal!


I'm a hearty boy!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I'm a hearty boy!


I know! I remember that video you showed us!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Annnnnd I mostly took the watch pic to show off my lavender shirt. I aspire to Sap, PF, and Mario's shirt game!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My friend just asked me on FB to help him find an inexpensive Movado museum Classic.
_unfriends_
_deletes FB_
_throws mobile phone in the canal_


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about her business going bust. Maybe allow her to wear the VC for a day to put a smile back on her face 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liked for the good news, but sorry to hear about your wife's situation. I like wandering around in Sur La Table and I haven't seen which locations are affected. The one I visited most often was probably at Fashion Square Mall in Scottsdale. The one in Paramus has been temporarily closed for quite a while.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> Some news to share...
> 
> ...


Daaang. My wife and I went to Sur La Table for a knife class once and had a good time. I guess now it makes sense that the chain would take a big hit despite people cooking at home more often as they've seemed pricey (and I'm sure the classes helped bolster revenue).

I've been expecting other companies to buy into chains like these and take them over (like what happened to Hostess snacks a couple years ago) but I know they'll be hard to revive, too. So many businesses out there are based solely on having people show up and take things from shelves.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> My friend just asked me on FB to help him find an inexpensive Movado museum Classic.
> _unfriends
> deletes FB
> throws mobile phone in the canal_


Advise him to look for a vintage Movado. He'll get the name on the dial but a much better watch.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry to hear about her business going bust. Maybe allow her to wear the VC for a day to put a smile back on her face
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Oh no, it's her part time gig. Her/our food business is still going and things have been picking up again recently, almost back to pre-shutdown levels. ?

On the watch side, she loves green. I actually got her a Hulk a year or two ago, but it was too green so it got flipped. LOL She likes the colors of old Kermit but not the bracelet, so I'm eyeing the possibility of the Kermit II or Shrek release.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the bad news, I hope that another door will open after this one closed. Glad to hear you're COV free


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Oh no, it's her part time gig. Her/our food business is still going and things have been picking up again recently, almost back to pre-shutdown levels. 🙂
> 
> On the watch side, she loves green. I actually got her a Hulk a year or two ago, but it was too green so it got flipped. LOL She likes the colors of old Kermit but not the bracelet, so I'm eyeing the possibility of the Kermit II or Shrek release.


#NRA well, great news then 

Edit: see? I told you so


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Daaang. My wife and I went to Sur La Table for a knife class once and had a good time. I guess now it makes sense that the chain would take a big hit despite people cooking at home more often as they've seemed pricey (and I'm sure the classes helped bolster revenue).
> 
> I've been expecting other companies to buy into chains like these and take them over (like what happened to Hostess snacks a couple years ago) but I know they'll be hard to revive, too. So many businesses out there are based solely on having people show up and take things from shelves.


Coincidentally, one of my former employees went there to head up their e-commerce a few years ago but it was a mess, he couldn't really get things going, so he left.

It's hard for them to turn things around since they rely on in-person shopping. They thought of doing online classes through zoom that's subscription based but with the sheer volume of good content out there on YouTube for free, it'll be a tough sell.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bruce Meyer stole the show with his Bugatti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh but that Countach... ?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Aside from The Grand Tour did anyone buy the V6?
> 
> Brother of OoO


No one worth mentioning or talking to


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What sticker did you have on the bonnet?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Something I got shamed for in the ski forums on Teton gravity research.
Deathly hallows symbol from Harry Potter. Funny enough, it was a magnet for hot nerdy chicks


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

two new rubber straps came in today.

First a genuine Seiko strap for my SRPA21 PADI Turtle. This is the strap that comes with the SRPC95 Nemo Turtle, which I owned and hence knew that the strap is super comfortable. I had a hard time find it without repurchasing the Nemo, but I finally did. For the Bro's who own a PADI Turtle I highly recommend this Strap.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Something I got shamed for in the ski forums on Teton gravity research.
> Deathly hallows symbol from Harry Potter. Funny enough, it was a magnet for hot nerdy chicks


That's what I thought it, was but didn't want to say anything, haha. It actually looks good on the car. Would be obvious "IYKYK," but I would think people who didn't know wouldn't give it a second look.



mav said:


> Oh but that Countach...


Such an impractical car, but gorgeous! The red one here was in immaculate condition, too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Second strap: Olive Green rubber for my PAM 914. Color should be perfect for fall and go well with a Barbour coat ;-)


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's what I thought it, was but didn't want to say anything, haha. It actually looks good on the car. Would be obvious "IYKYK," but I would think people who didn't know wouldn't give it a second look.
> 
> Such an impractical car, but gorgeous! The red one here was in immaculate condition, too!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thought it looked pretty slick tbh, so I went with it. What I actually wanted to do, is promote that nerds and less serious personalities can own 100k cars too. Having said that, I don't think I would do it again


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Daaang. My wife and I went to Sur La Table for a knife class once and had a good time.


Was it a self-defense knife class? Long blades or short? Protective gear so your can thrust and stab?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Something I got shamed for in the ski forums on Teton gravity research.
> Deathly hallows symbol from Harry Potter. Funny enough, it was a magnet for hot nerdy chicks











Hot and nerdy is very good.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, as it happens, I will have an incoming tomorrow.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> two new rubber straps came in today.
> 
> First a genuine Seiko strap for my SRPA21 PADI Turtle. This is the strap that comes with the SRPC95 Nemo Turtle, which I owned and hence knew that the strap is super comfortable. I had a hard time find it without repurchasing the Nemo, but I finally did. For the Bro's who own a PADI Turtle I highly recommend this Strap.
> 
> ...


Love me some Turtle.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Second strap: Olive Green rubber for my PAM 914. Color should be perfect for fall and go well with a Barbour coat ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15426402
> 
> ...


That strap looks the business on that 914 but look at some of the Filson outerwear over that hoity toity Barbour! Also look at a special Micah Dirksen has on his Vintager straps. Specifically look at his Fine Leather straps. I've ordered a couple already and am not done yet.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, as it happens, I will have an incoming tomorrow.


That's unusual... ;-)


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Hot and nerdy is very good.


I am a huge fan


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the side-view of the acrylic.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It's official. Now it's 41mm.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Kermit



https://assets.rolex.com/watches/submariner/m126610lv-0002.pdf


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

No date



https://assets.rolex.com/watches/submariner/m124060-0001.pdf


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Kermit
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets.rolex.com/watches/submariner/m126610lv-0002.pdf


So is this really, really, really real this time?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's official. Now it's 41mm.


Guess we'll still wait to hear if it's a true 41mm or if it's a Datejust "41mm but really 39.something"


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

https://assets.rolex.com/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0005.pdf



Green dial OP 41 is awesome.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Whoa, OP now coming with EasyLink, too.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

https://assets.rolex.com/fr/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0006.pdf



Tiffany OP is interesting


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> https://assets.rolex.com/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0005.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Green dial OP 41 is awesome.


Cool, I'm a fan of the double batons for 3-6-9. 41mm is BIG for the OP, though. I already felt that 39mm was pushing it.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

The new blue OP 41 makes me consider buying it over the blue DJ 41. Now that it has EasyLink, I quite like the no date dial and the savings that will be had with it.



https://assets.rolex.com/fr/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0003.pdf


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Blueeee

https://assets.rolex.com/watches/submariner/m126619lb-0003.pdf

But white gold


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Blueeee
> 
> https://assets.rolex.com/watches/submariner/m126619lb-0003.pdf
> 
> But white gold


COOKIE


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok I am going to go and say it the releases from Frolex aren’t very impressive . Here for you, a green bezel and yeah 41mm and slightly thinner lugs gimme a flippin break


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Any changes to the GMTs?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

OP41 in silver-ish dial with gold markers. "Yellow Snow" model. 


https://assets.rolex.com/fr/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0001.pdf


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Just showed Mrs Mav the new Kermit/Shrek/whatever it's called LOL. She likes! Found her what will either be her Christmas or Birthday gift.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Blueeee
> 
> https://assets.rolex.com/watches/submariner/m126619lb-0003.pdf
> 
> But white gold


Is PF breathing a sigh of relief that the leaked photo, while apparently legit, was white gold all along?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Ok I am going to go and say it the releases from Frolex aren't very impressive . Here for you, a green bezel and yeah 41mm and slightly thinner lugs gimme a flippin break


I see what you mean, but I also don't want a Rolex to not look like a Rolex anymore. It's like how I want the 911 to always look like a 911. Omega and TAG can do wild updates if they want.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Interesting that they decided to update the old 50th anniversary Kermit. I wonder how it will affect the very inflated old Kermit prices.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I think the 41 mm Sub with thinner lugs has much better proportions than the Fat Boy.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Just showed Mrs Mav the new Kermit/Shrek/whatever it's called LOL. She likes! Found her what will either be her Christmas or Birthday gift.


I may have to give my AD a call and put my name on a list for this new Shrek piece too...

Do we assume Hulk will now be totally discontinued?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Cool, I'm a fan of the double batons for 3-6-9. 41mm is BIG for the OP, though. I already felt that 39mm was pushing it.


Green one looks awesome, but yeah, 39 is as big as I'd go (TWSS) with the OP.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, this one is just trolling. Emergency Yellow, I guess?


https://assets.rolex.com/fr/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0004.pdf


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> Just showed Mrs Mav the new Kermit/Shrek/whatever it's called LOL. She likes! Found her what will either be her Christmas or Birthday gift.


Godfrey... she might like the green or Tiffany OP more... Hold up!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️


https://assets.rolex.com/fr/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0007.pdf


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I see what you mean, but I also don't want a Rolex to not look like a Rolex anymore. It's like how I want the 911 to always look like a 911. Omega and TAG can do wild updates if they want.


I get it and I don't need them to go nuts but a green bezel and 41 isn't particularly imaginative. Maybe more will come out like a coke gmt or something cool but the way I see it , there is no reason whatsoever for me to change up what I have for a "new version" . Gimme a reason Rolex to do something but a green ceramic bezel is hardly adventurous but I know they don't care .


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting that they decided to update the old 50th anniversary Kermit. I wonder how it will affect the very inflated old Kermit prices.


And the Hulk prices? On another thread they are predicting an even greater spike, but I'm still hoping that the recent spike was only due to the belief there would be no LV at all.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> https://assets.rolex.com/fr/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0007.pdf
> 
> 
> View attachment 15426621


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I mean... okay.. yeah, I get it... I've said myself that the OP series is great for collecting a bunch of different colors and keeping them on top of your dresser so you can pick the best one to go with your weekend casual outfit. But goddamn, guys...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, and don't these colors look like what that one shop was doing with redialing and repainting Rolexes?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> Godfrey... she might like the green or Tiffany OP more... Hold up!


Godfrey again! She LOVES the green OP so that's the winner!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I will stick with old boy (not fat boy) here


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> The new blue OP 41 makes me consider buying it over the blue DJ 41. Now that it has EasyLink, I quite like the no date dial and the savings that will be had with it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets.rolex.com/fr/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0003.pdf


This looks like THE OP41 to get. At least among the WUS crowd. Gotta see what Mrs Mav prefers, though.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I see what you mean, but I also don't want a Rolex to not look like a Rolex anymore. It's like how I want the 911 to always look like a 911. Omega and TAG can do wild updates if they want.


Precisely why I like the Tiffany OP 41.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> This looks like THE OP41 to get. At least among the WUS crowd. Gotta see what Mrs Mav prefers, though.


It has officially replaced the DJ 41 as my want in the line-up from a simple perspective. This is an easy decision. No cyclops (I do not HATE the cyclops but I am a sucker for a clean dial). No PCLs. And a big price savings.

Win - win - win.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> https://assets.rolex.com/fr/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0007.pdf
> 
> 
> View attachment 15426621


Where is the NO button


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Ok I am going to go and say it the releases from Frolex aren't very impressive . Here for you, a green bezel and yeah 41mm and slightly thinner lugs gimme a flippin break


Same here brother... I'm indifferent to the very slight aesthetics changes but I'm sure some will go nuts in a good way over the slightly thinner lugs (they shaved 1mm or less?) while some will go nuts in a bad way over the 1mm increase in size.

More interesting are the 32xx movements with 70 hour PR but everyone knew that was coming.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Godfrey again! She LOVES the green OP so that's the winner!


The green one will look BANGING with a green Everest strap (remember - the Everest strap incorporates the EasyLink).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Precisely why I like the Tiffany OP 41.


I like the Tiffany color thanks to MrsBSi, and I kinda wonder if I could pull it off. I also wonder now if they've added any of these colors to the smaller references.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> Godfrey again! She LOVES the green OP so that's the winner!


Surprisingly she didn't like the Tiffany OP. I thought she would...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Same here brother... I'm indifferent to the very slight aesthetics changes but I'm sure some will go nuts in a good way over the slightly thinner lugs (they shaved 1mm or less?) while some will go nuts in a bad way over the 1mm increase in size.
> 
> More interesting are the 32xx movements with 70 hour PR but everyone knew that was coming.


Next question will be can I get a OEM green bezel to swap w my fat boy black bezel


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I sent off an email last night to my NJ AD about the new Kermit. No response today, but now that it is official I hope that they put me on their list for it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Next question will be can I get a OEM green bezel to swap w my fat boy black bezel


I guess is probably not, not 100% sure though.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I will stick with old boy (not fat boy) here


Old Boy looks good


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I like the Tiffany color thanks to MrsBSi, and I kinda wonder if I could pull it off. I also wonder now if they've added any of these colors to the smaller references.


GF
It's close - I think Rolex's is lighter (check Tiffany's nav bar at the top of their window) - but it's enough to make people do a second take. I'd like to get one from one of the shops at Tyson's and then walk next door to Tiffany to see their reaction.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Whoa, OP now coming with EasyLink, too.


Only thing that bugged me about the previous OPs...great move adding the EasyLink....sales should get a nice boost I imagine.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Old Boy looks good


"Old Boy" --


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> Only thing that bugged me about the previous OPs...great move adding the EasyLink....*demand should outstrip supply even further* I imagine.


FIFY


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe the new ones can be called Fat Boy Slim. LOL

edit: credit bro @jmanlay for this, he posted it here. Great minds...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> https://assets.rolex.com/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0005.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Green dial OP 41 is awesome.


Another green dial to consider as a next purchase (after my 126710 and my Grand Seiko GMT land, ha). I've been missing the oyster bracelet; think this one is a leading contender.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> Same here brother... I'm indifferent to the very slight aesthetics changes but I'm sure some will go nuts in a good way over the slightly thinner lugs (they shaved 1mm or less?) *while some will go nuts in a bad way over the 1mm increase in size.*
> 
> More interesting are the 32xx movements with 70 hour PR but everyone knew that was coming.


Yeah, I don't need watches to get any bigger. My sweet spot is 38mm, and pickings are slim there. Most 40mm are OK, but only a handful of 42s look OK on my wrist, mostly those with integrated lugs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

DJ31 got changed, too. Don't ask me what the differences are.

I think the website is just now switching over to the new pages. Some of them didn't load correctly for me starting from a couple minutes ago. (edit -- no, I think there's some overlay that's not playing nice with my ad blocker)



https://content.rolex.com/dam/new-watches-2020/media/brochures/new-datejust-31/Brochure_Datejust_31_en.pdf


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've heard the sun rises in the west and sets in the east in HK as well.


Where I live, the sun rises in the north east and sets in the north west


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Merv said:


> Only thing that bugged me about the previous OPs...great move adding the EasyLink....sales should get a nice boost I imagine.


As I have said in a few places, I do wonder how it cannibalizes DJ 41 sales, though. I cannot imagine that I am the only one who prefers the OP 41 to the DJ 41.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Maybe the new ones can be called Fat Boy Slim. LOL
> 
> edit: credit bro @jmanlay for this, he posted it here. Great minds...


Ahaha that's funny same timing


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> I think the 41 mm Sub with thinner lugs has much better proportions than the Fat Boy.


The fat boy will lose value. Sell it Jman.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Not my intention but the Rolex books in my possession show a space between numbers and the two letters designating variations of specific models. I suspect that new divers will be rolled in less than 24 hours, and until then we can only speculate. There does appear unsubstantiated data that one might be a green submariner, but with green bezel with green dial ((Hulk) or green bezel with black dial (Kermit)?


I am already on the "list"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

"New" for DJ, OP, SkyDweller, and Sub. Others look unchanged.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow, so it appears that the OP 39 is officially dead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not your typical cat video...
> 
> View attachment 15425763
> 
> ...


Umm... 

Those names sound vaguely familiar


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

What a missed opportunity to update the explorer.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> The fat boy will lose value.


Really doubt fat boy will lose value especially since new fat boy slim is now 9550 w a date and 8100 without but what do I know and the old modes aren't losing a dime either ...but either way doesn't matter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> DJ31 got changed, too. Don't ask me what the differences are.
> 
> I think the website is just now switching over to the new pages. Some of them didn't load correctly for me starting from a couple minutes ago. * (edit -- no, I think there's some overlay that's not playing nice with my ad blocker)*
> 
> ...


GF
Edit2: Turned off the ad blocker and reloaded, and some pages are still borked. Hope they're still just changing over the URLs.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Galaga said:


> What a missed opportunity to update the explorer.


Assuming next year with the Explorer II anniversary, no?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> The fat boy will lose value. Sell it Jman.


When has a Rolex submariner ever lost value?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> "New" for DJ, OP, SkyDweller, and Sub. Others look unchanged.


Correct. The other models are unchanged.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> Assuming next year with the Explorer II anniversary, no?


That's what I'm hoping for. A updated Explorer, preferably with a white dial is the only 'next Rolex' I'd consider.

The new blue OP however is beautiful.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

So Milgauss and Air-King still available and unchanged?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> When has a Rolex submariner ever lost value?


I'm serious when I say that this may be the first one. The fat lugs on the Sub was constantly criticized and I can't see anyone that wouldn't swap it for this new version with slimmer lugs and increased power reserve.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm wearing something similar today, though it's the wrong color for the OoO crowd. But with all this Hulk talk, I needed a green fix!


Nice floors

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I thought we only disparaged this brand ^^^^^^


Not brand, just one of their singular models

Bro of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

All those OP dial choices!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> I've got the cream dial 035 inbound to keep the 033 company.


Ummmm... nice grammar?

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> So Milgauss and Air-King still available and unchanged?


So far, yup.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> New from Amazon US. Price dropped since I ordered. Mufugga!
> View attachment 15426032


Ohh you meant this 035. Yes that's a great watch. The 35 is an awesome watch. Although they have shot up in price the last couple of years

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Very nice. I'm seeing $391 usd on mine. I know we shouldn't think of watches as investments, but that isn't a bad one. The Japanese sellers are mostly around $600 and up. The "other sellers" on Amazon are all over $700.


Christ I think I paid like $350 (AUD) for mine maybe a few years ago?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I always liked the cream dial. I regretted not picking up the SARB013 cream dial Alpinist back in 2011 when I bought the 017. I know they released the new Prospex versions with a similar dial but I don't like the cyclops on them.
> 
> Not my photo (SARB013):


I'd like to say you didn't miss anything not getting this one but you also did buy the green one...

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I'm serious when I say that this may be the first one. The fat lugs on the Sub was constantly criticized and I can't see anyone that wouldn't swap it for this new version with slimmer lugs and increased power reserve.


I wouldn't say that the outgoing fat model would lose value, but it may not keep pace like it used to, and it might even stagnate (which is as good as "losing value", I suppose). There's nothing about it that's any better than the newest model, apart from maybe justifying the older movement as easier to service without resorting to remove-and-replace for the mainspring and oscillating weight.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Oh wait a sec... I didn't know you have a blue snowflake!!! WOW  And it looks very minty!
> 
> Pretty cool that some of us share similar tastes in watches and own similar or same ones.


He's had that for ages

Bro of OoO


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> I'm serious when I say that this may be the first one. The fat lugs on the Sub was constantly criticized and I can't see anyone that wouldn't swap it for this new version with slimmer lugs and increased power reserve.


I have the Fat Boy and have no plans to swap it. Sentimental value aside, I actually prefer the more muscular look.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your wife not being able to do that

Great news on your health though!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Something I got shamed for in the ski forums on Teton gravity research.
> Deathly hallows symbol from Harry Potter. Funny enough, it was a magnet for hot nerdy chicks


LOL

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> I thought it looked pretty slick tbh, so I went with it. What I actually wanted to do, is promote that nerds and less serious personalities can own 100k cars too. Having said that, I don't think I would do it again


That's probably wise...

Bro of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I LOVE that there is a new BLUE Submariner...its just that its STILL the white gold! Cookie Monster replaces Smurf!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I wouldn't say that the outgoing fat model would lose value, but it may not keep pace like it used to, and it might even stagnate (which is as good as "losing value", I suppose). There's nothing about it that's any better than the newest model, apart from maybe justifying the older movement as easier to service without resorting to remove-and-replace for the mainspring and oscillating weight.


Are the Hulk prices dropping yet??


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Ok I am going to go and say it the releases from Frolex aren't very impressive . Here for you, a green bezel and yeah 41mm and slightly thinner lugs gimme a flippin break


I like the sunburst dial of my green sub. I don't like the extra case size but do like the slimmed lugs

All in all rather yawn worthy on the Sub front. This is great news for me

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting that they decided to update the old 50th anniversary Kermit. I wonder how it will affect the very inflated old Kermit prices.


I think I like the old one better. The green on the older one is much nicer

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I will stick with old boy (not fat boy) here


That still is my pick of the one Watch to own and nothing else. There's nicer 'in a collection' but the 16600 is the nicest one watch

Bro of OoO


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Rolex are kidding right?
Blue bezel Sub in WG only.
Nothing special about the dial.
The ultimate troll.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Yeah, I'm guessing Hulk prices are here to stay...and may even get more ridiculous. I think the 3125 subs make take a little hit price-wise as all the "Yay, thinner lugs and 20 more hours of power" folk try to swap their current ones for the new model. Kermit may take a little hit too now that Kermit2 is here. I'm REALLY digging the "light blue" OP 41


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> I have the Fat Boy and have no plans to swap it. Sentimental value aside, I actually prefer the more muscular look.


Fat boy all da way


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Are the Hulk prices dropping yet??


Does he have the time written on his sleeve?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So Milgauss and Air-King still available and unchanged?


Oh crap. Thought they would retire the model.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> https://assets.rolex.com/fr/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0006.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany OP is interesting


Been there, done that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh crap. Thought they would retire the model.


Next year


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> Rolex are kidding right?
> Blue bezel Sub in WG only.
> Nothing special about the dial.
> The ultimate troll.


How many guys do you think are planning on modding a new SS Sub date with a blue cerachrom bezel?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like the sunburst dial of my green sub. I don't like the extra case size but do like the slimmed lugs
> 
> All in all rather yawn worthy on the Sub front. This is great news for me
> 
> Bro of OoO


That's where I am at . Just like @mav ; i wouldn't swap fat boy for fat boy slim no bloody point AND if I may add on a no date sub the PR is of no relevance since unscrew , set , go.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I like the Tiffany color thanks to MrsBSi, and I kinda wonder if I could pull it off. I also wonder now if they've added any of these colors to the smaller references.


Yes, you can pull it off.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Does he have the time written on his sleeve?


His lack of a watch represents my lack of a green Sub...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> His lack of a watch represents my lack of a green Sub...


Ah, so it's to help us identify with him


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The whole friggin' OP lineup got the new colors.

Oh wait -- does this mean the blue OP36 with 3-6-9 is gone?? Dammit dammit dammit... That was one of my favorites.



https://assets.rolex.com/watches/oyster-perpetual/m126000-0003.pdf


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Yeah, this is my new favorite. The Mrs quote: "I don't even want to know how much that is." LOL I don't have the heart to tell her its one of the least pricey models.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15426733
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is my new favorite. The Mrs quote: "I don't even want to know how much that is." LOL I don't have the heart to tell her its one of the least pricey models.


And available in 36 and 31 for the gals!


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

No OP39s. I wonder if these new OP41s now have an Easy Link?
I'm liking the silver dial.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Fat boy all da way


I'm unsure that an increased PR of 70 hours is all that relevant with a no date watch. Plus the 3130 movement should be easier to service than the 3230. Finally the beefier lugs of the 114060 was never of any concern whatsoever while I owned mine that I would still own if not for my SD4K.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Wow, so it appears that the OP 39 is officially dead.


If so, I bought at a good time. The OP39W was the perfect configuration for me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm waiting for the configurator to start working again, but I think the OP34 and OP28 are gone, too.

If so, then it would be an interesting _contraction_ of the lineup. Rolex doesn't usually make watches disappear, do they? Well, wait, aside from whittling down their Air-* series, and abolishing the rectangular Cellini Prince, etc...

But the OP is, to me, the _core_ Rolex as it's been around since Mercedes's swim across the English Channel, and is a great casual accessory watch that should remain available in multiple sizes. But I suppose having five sizes in 39-36-34-31-28 was simply getting out of hand, too


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Nikrnic said:


> No OP39s. I wonder if these new OP41s now have an Easy Link?


Yessir, they've gained the EasyLink. One more didn't-think-about-it-but-must-have-it-now feature that I'm happy for.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Fat boy all da way


Long live the Fat Boys!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> How many guys do you think are planning on modding a new SS Sub date with a blue cerachrom bezel?


Probably few if any due to the issue of sourcing any OEM cerachrom bezel that is tightly controlled by Rolex.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> The whole friggin' OP lineup got the new colors.
> 
> Oh wait -- does this mean the blue OP36 with 3-6-9 is gone?? Dammit dammit dammit... That was one of my favorites.
> 
> ...


I was never really a fan of the double batons, though I must admit it hind of brings a balance to the OP41 that perhaps was missing on the previous generation 39OP.
The blue one looks pretty good!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> That's where I am at . Just like @mav ; i wouldn't swap fat boy for fat boy slim no bloody point AND if I may add on a no date sub the PR is of no relevance since unscrew , set , go.


#neverreadahead.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

```
https://www.rolex.com/watches/configure.html#/oyster-perpetual/{{rmc}}
```
Guys, although I respect Rolex's web team for making a great site that loads fast and presents equally well on mobile and desktop, this changeover to new content is going s-l-o-o-o-w-w-w-w. I shouldn't be seeing handlebars in a URL like this has here.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rusty427 said:


> I was never really a fan of the double batons, though I must admit it hind of brings a balance to the OP41 that perhaps was missing on the previous generation 39OP.
> The blue one looks pretty good!


Yeah, I think the previous colorful OP39s were a miss thanks to the polished non-lumed batons. They'd disappear too easily and leave the white 3-6-9 markers sticking out.

I like the added legibility of the double batons (starting to repeat myself; need to stop posting for a while).


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

And so it begins...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> His lack of a watch represents my lack of a green Sub...


I have a feeling you'll have either a Hulk or ceramic Kermit sooner than later.

Just switched my 574 to a tan crocodile 22/20 custom strap that had been in my strap drawer for awhile.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

ithardin said:


> How many guys do you think are planning on modding a new SS Sub date with a blue cerachrom bezel?


I imagine it won't be long.
Kinda disappointed they didn't spec the dial up on the blue and the Kermit II.
I was quietly hoping for a black sunburst dial on the Kermit II.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think I like the old one better. The green on the older one is much nicer
> 
> Bro of OoO


I tend to agree, much more interesting dial, which separates it from the the standard Sub. Now it just black sub with a bezel change.
I imagine your one is a keeper.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Rusty427 said:


> I imagine it won't be long.
> Kinda disappointed they didn't spec the dial up on the blue and the Kermit II.
> I was quietly hoping for a black sunburst dial on the Kermit II.


Black sunburst on said watch would be amazing addition. Maybe in 2023 as a 60th anniversary thingy?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15426754
> 
> 
> And so it begins...


Well let's hope the buyers willing to pay that dry up quickly.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> His lack of a watch represents my lack of a green Sub...


;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15426733
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is my new favorite. The Mrs quote: "I don't even want to know how much that is." LOL I don't have the heart to tell her its one of the least pricey models.


I do like that one


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey I just went past 30k posts! And by just I mean it happened 32 posts ago


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

A mate sent me this. It's in AUD but honestly, who the hell would pay that?









Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Was the 50% figure from him saying that it'd be the bare minimum needed to be vaccinated to keep the infection rate down? Kinda-sorta related to vaccine efficacy, I suppose, but it sounds different than phrasing it as "the vaccine may produce responses in only 50% of recipients".


no he was talking about % it worked in not % of population that took it. he said needed higher than that but with vaccines you know how it is... hoping for 70-75 but might be as low as 50% . I'm sure you know the annual flu vaccine is often 45%. Course I would guess if 100% took it then...

#nra I bet 59 has chimed in. I had to go to Raleigh today as a filling had fallen out.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I think the previous colorful OP39s were a miss thanks to the polished non-lumed batons. They'd disappear too easily and leave the white 3-6-9 markers sticking out.
> 
> I like the added legibility of the double batons (starting to repeat myself; need to stop posting for a while).


I wonder if they have the new blue lume?
Definitely makes it more sports oriented. The new blue is going to be a hot/cool choice I reckon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like on the good news no like on bad news


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> no he was talking about % it worked in not % of population that took it. he said needed higher than that but with vaccines you know how it is... hoping for 70-75 but might be as low as 50% . I'm sure you know the annual flu vaccine is often 45%. Course I would guess if 100% took it then...
> 
> #nra I bet 59 has chimed in. I had to go to Raleigh today as a filling had fallen out.


That's how I recall it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe this is what he meant. It's the standard 40-60% efficacy rate that the FDA needs to see before they approve a vaccine...


#nra


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A mate sent me this. It's in AUD but honestly, who the hell would pay that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An idiot would


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I'm a hearty boy!


send that to mav he's working on cholesterol.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Daaang. My wife and I went to Sur La Table for a knife class once and had a good time. I guess now it makes sense that the chain would take a big hit despite people cooking at home more often as they've seemed pricey (and I'm sure the classes helped bolster revenue).
> 
> I've been expecting other companies to buy into chains like these and take them over (like what happened to Hostess snacks a couple years ago) but I know they'll be hard to revive, too. So many businesses out there are based solely on having people show up and take things from shelves.


like today after Dentist visit...stopped into Orvis store (sorry Bro Jorg no Barbour) ... known the manager many years...no one there..I spent most of the time sympathising (sic) as she told me about her husband's death last Dec. Bought nothing though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, as it happens, I will have an incoming tomorrow.


of course you do


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> send that to mav he's working on cholesterol.


_sending my bratwurst to Bro Mav_


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gonna be honest again this is quite ugly









Crayola to the rescue


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> https://assets.rolex.com/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0005.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Green dial OP 41 is awesome.


Will look at the blue if they fixed it...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> The new blue OP 41 makes me consider buying it over the blue DJ 41. Now that it has EasyLink, I quite like the no date dial and the savings that will be had with it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets.rolex.com/fr/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0003.pdf


Thx I'm glad y'all have been researching today


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Ok I am going to go and say it the releases from Frolex aren't very impressive . Here for you, a green bezel and yeah 41mm and slightly thinner lugs gimme a flippin break


forgot the mvmt?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh, and don't these colors look like what that one shop was doing with redialing and repainting Rolexes?


Maybe they learned from them and Tudor ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> forgot the mvmt?


Nah does not do much for me


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Gonna be honest again this is quite ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that pic it looks fake


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> In that pic it looks fake


But it is real


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Will look at the blue if they fixed it...


What's to fix? It's the pick for me.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I have a feeling you'll have either a Hulk or ceramic Kermit sooner than later.
> 
> Just switched my 574 to a tan crocodile 22/20 custom strap that had been in my strap drawer for awhile.


I like. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> But it is real


Underwhelming Rolex releases are quite frankly fantastic as there's less temptation to spend. The watch I like most is the Tiffany coloured OP which happens to be the cheapest. They were pretty uninspiring last year (except for the meteorite GMT) and this year is even more boring.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey I just went past 30k posts! And by just I mean it happened 32 posts ago


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> What's to fix? It's the pick for me.


i mean compared told op39 non lumed markers


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> no he was talking about % it worked in not % of population that took it. he said needed higher than that but with vaccines you know how it is... hoping for 70-75 but might be as low as 50% . I'm sure you know the annual flu vaccine is often 45%. Course I would guess if 100% took it then...
> 
> #nra I bet 59 has chimed in. I had to go to Raleigh today as a filling had fallen out.


I hope you don't lose another tooth.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Underwhelming Rolex releases are quite frankly fantastic as there's less temptation to spend. The watch I like most is the Tiffany coloured OP which happens to be the cheapest. They were pretty uninspiring last year (except for the meteorite GMT) and this year is even more boring.


You just stole Bro BSi Debbie Downer title


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I hope you don't lose another tooth.


Well I told him let's do the simplest... don't want any problems in next week... last filing there lasted 2 years... I said good enough who knows what 2 years will bring.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> like today after Dentist visit...stopped into Orvis store (sorry Bro Jorg no Barbour) ... known the manager many years...no one there..I spent most of the time sympathising (sic) as she told me about her husband's death last Dec. Bought nothing though.


So tooth is now okay?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I was on FB and someone said "why buy the OP41 at $5900 when you can get an Aqua Terra for $5400 and it has better WR and a date complication?" Channeling my OoO brethren I responded: "Who pays MSRP for Omega?" He he he.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I like.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks! Lots of strap options with the Radiomir 1940 w/ black dial.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> _sending my bratwurst to Bro Mav_


Ohhhh ahhhhhh! Wurstkushe in LA has the best!










Now I want it for dinner!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I was on FB and someone said "why buy the OP41 at $5900 when you can get an Aqua Terra for $5400 and it has better WR and a date complication?" Channeling my OoO brethren I responded: "Who pays MSRP for Omega?" He he he.


i'm with G that would be the one I would consider.... david doesn't have 1 yet


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ithardin said:


> I was on FB and someone said "why buy the OP41 at $5900 when you can get an Aqua Terra for $5400 and it has better WR and a date complication?" Channeling my OoO brethren I responded: "Who pays MSRP for Omega?" He he he.


The OP is probably the softest of all Rolex Sports models. Even grey dealers charge only a slight markup if any.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So tooth is now okay?


well technically the tooth is worse than 2 years ago but the leak is plugged ATM


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well I told him let's do the simplest... don't want any problems in next week... last filing there lasted 2 years... I said good enough who knows what 2 years will bring.


Consider replacing fillings with crowns that surround and support teeth and make cracking of teeth less likely. A cracked tooth that extends into the root results in loss of tooth.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well I told him let's do the simplest... don't want any problems in next week... last filing there lasted 2 years... I said good enough who knows what 2 years will bring.


Getting my filling fixed tomorrow it is cracked


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Consider replacing fillings with crowns that surround and support teeth and make cracking of teeth less likely. A cracked tooth that extends into the root results in loss of tooth.


yeah coming attraction for that one... lower left below canine


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay okay, you have a hot Latina wife. Show-off!


wife daumenting?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey I’m back


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’ll be eagerly awaiting for the Milgauss, Air King and Explorer models to be updated before making any decisions on the ‘next Rolex’, if any.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hey I'm back


where u been?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hey I'm back


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

s


jmanlay said:


>


she was excellent in that part


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


Nice watch and background

See Alpinist users, you get a 'nice watch' when you don't wear an alpinist


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I was on FB and someone said "why buy the OP41 at $5900 when you can get an Aqua Terra for $5400 and it has better WR and a date complication?" Channeling my OoO brethren I responded: "Who pays MSRP for Omega?" He he he.


The same guy who would buy that Green sub at $46k


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Consider replacing fillings with crowns that surround and support teeth and make cracking of teeth less likely. A cracked tooth that extends into the root *results in loss of tooth.*


yes we haven't seen @Toothbras in a while


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> yes we haven't seen @Toothbras in a while


and it wouldn't be the first tooth i've lost.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hey I'm back


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> yes we haven't seen @Toothbras in a while


Toothy is sort of in and out. Young guy is probably busy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice watch and background
> 
> See Alpinist users, you get a 'nice watch' when you don't wear an alpinist


i like my alpinists. not allowed here?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I'll be eagerly awaiting for the Milgauss, Air King and Explorer models to be updated before making any decisions on the 'next Rolex', if any.


If the last two years are anything to go by I think 'if any' is likely to be what will happen


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK I might be in for a OP41Bl ...wonder what David will charge?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i like my alpinists. not allowed here?
> 
> View attachment 15426860
> View attachment 15426862


I was looking at an Oris but that style hour hand killed it for me


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> where u been?


Space:


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> where u been?


10 day mountain stay turned into 2+ month philosophical separation from society with wife and kiddo.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> 10 day mountain stay turned into 2+ month philosophical separation from society with wife and kiddo.


cool which mountain?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


I too enjoy being drawn naked by strangers


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Toothy is sort of in and out. Young guy is probably busy.


He's doing fine; I message him so all good on the 'is tooth okay' front


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He's doing fine; I message him so all good on the 'is tooth okay' front


Have you caught him yet?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i like my alpinists. not allowed here?
> 
> View attachment 15426860
> View attachment 15426862


I think I just threw up in my mouth; just as well I didn't get any on those nice floors of yours


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I'll be eagerly awaiting for the Milgauss, Air King and Explorer models to be updated before making any decisions on the 'next Rolex', if any.


I still haven't ruled out a current Explorer II with black dial as a companion to my Explorer I, although my Rolex collection might well be at 100%.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I still haven't ruled out a current Explorer II with black dial as a companion to my Explorer I, although my Rolex collection might well be at 100%.


nah...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> cool which mountain?


Blue Ridge, Linville NC. Fake mountains to the westerners, but real enough for the east.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Blue Ridge, Linville NC. Fake mountains to the westerners, but real enough for the east.


yeah ...we honeymooned through there. Usually go every fall but boring compared to MT/WY


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I even remember when NC mountains were inhabited by NCers not Floridians.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Space:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> OP41 in silver-ish dial with gold markers. "Yellow Snow" model.
> 
> 
> https://assets.rolex.com/fr/watches/oyster-perpetual/m124300-0001.pdf
> ...


Yellow snow?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> yeah ...we honeymooned through there. Usually go every fall but boring compared to MT/WY


Oh WY is the place to be. Love Jenny Lake.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Oh WY is the place to be. Love Jenny Lake.


next week


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i like my alpinists. not allowed here?
> 
> View attachment 15426860
> View attachment 15426862


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> next week


Seriously?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Seriously?


yeah go every fall... be there most of september


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

"Out of the blue"








Shrek









And the WG Cookie Monster


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

you do read the thread in catch up mode?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> you do read the thread in catch up mode?


I read the last 40-50 posts. PF once told me not to bother catching up. Wise words.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I read the last 40-50 posts. PF once told me not to bother catching up. Wise words.


not you...wolfhead....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

36mm blue OP kind of interesting ... age driving me to smaller ...twss


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out what all the OP clown colors say about Rolex's marketing strategy. Are they likely to be popular in Asia? Are they trying to make this watch fit an entirely different niche? Are they trying to weaken demand for a bit while they build sensible colors for 2021?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> That's where I am at . Just like @mav ; i wouldn't swap fat boy for fat boy slim no bloody point AND if I may add on a no date sub the PR is of no relevance since unscrew , set , go.


Me too!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm trying to figure out what all the OP clown colors on the say about Rolex's marketing strategy. Are they likely to be popular in Asia? Are they trying to make this watch fit an entirely different niche? Are they trying to weaken demand for a bit while they build sensible colors for 2021?


the Tudor way


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Well, at least the white gold sub might actually be on display so I can at least try it on. Probably the only way I'll ever see one of these new models at an AD. Still never seen a SS GMT or sub at an AD.

Wife likes the Tiffany, that available in a DJ 31?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I'm unsure that an increased PR of 70 hours is all that relevant with a no date watch. Plus the 3130 movement should be easier to service than the 3230. Finally the beefier lugs of the 114060 was never of any concern whatsoever while I owned mine that I would still own if not for my SD4K.


To my way of thinking, and rotating my watches, the increased PR simply doesn't matter. I change watches every day.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> 10 day mountain stay turned into 2+ month philosophical separation from society with wife and kiddo.


That's awesome. Wish we could do the same, me and wife and cat.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That's awesome. Wish we could do the same, me and wife and cat.


DO IT


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm trying to figure out what all the OP clown colors say about Rolex's marketing strategy. Are they likely to be popular in Asia? Are they trying to make this watch fit an entirely different niche? Are they trying to weaken demand for a bit while they build sensible colors for 2021?


Asia or patronizing women.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think the bigger news is that Rolex quietly discontinued the crazy popular blue-face Skydweller and released new Skydwellers on their rubber strap

(Sorry if this has been mentioned, I’ve been at work and having trouble catching up!) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> That's awesome. Wish we could do the same, me and wife and cat.


It was great man. In laws helped with our daughter so we could work. Such a relief. Then we hiked and just relaxed in our spare time. Eliminated tech and news as much as we could.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the bigger news is that Rolex quietly discontinued the crazy popular blue-face Skydweller and released new Skydwellers on their rubber strap
> 
> (Sorry if this has been mentioned, I've been at work and having trouble catching up!)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And they look awful


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And they look awful


just as you came down from the mountain


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> just as you came down from the mountain


I'm going back. Maybe we'll get something good.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you do read the thread in catch up mode?


No. I read back the last 3 pages, wondered why no one posted pics on the new Rs and went ahead to post them 😅

Sort of like TENET.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And they look awful


I actually agree

I think Rolex hit it out of the park with the blue-face, and it was clearly the most popular ... wonder what they're thinking with the new Skydwellers.

I also don't think a rubber strap is the right choice for the watch... it was perfect on the Oyster bracelet and leather...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Well, at least the white gold sub might actually be on display so I can at least try it on. Probably the only way I'll ever see one of these new models at an AD. Still never seen a SS GMT or sub at an AD.
> 
> Wife likes the Tiffany, that available in a DJ 31?


Nope, the Tiphony blue is in the OP31 but not the DJ31, at least on the website.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> No. I read back the last 3 pages, wondered why no one posted pics on the new Rs and went ahead to post them 😅
> 
> Sort of like TENET.


uh go back 10 pages ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Interesting that Davidsw has no OP39W up...think adjusting price?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the bigger news is that Rolex quietly *discontinued the crazy popular blue-face Skydweller* and released new Skydwellers on their rubber strap


Blue Skydweller is still around Rolex Sky-Dweller Watch: White Rolesor - combination of Oystersteel and 18 ct white gold - m326934-0003


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> DO IT


: Shia Leboof gif :

I've only got 40-something hours saved up for PTO. I guess it'd be okay if I had wifi during the day. It wouldn't be that much different from us staying at home, though.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Yeah, the blue skydweller is still here, just only available in oystersteel with a bracelet.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It was great man. In laws helped with our daughter so we could work. Such a relief. Then we hiked and just relaxed in our spare time. *Eliminated tech and news as much as we could.*


Staying off of FB feels like it got me most of the way there all by itself. Monetizing outrage is a terrible way to take advantage of a population.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> : Shia Leboof gif :
> 
> I've only got 40-something hours saved up for PTO. I guess it'd be okay if I had wifi during the day. It wouldn't be that much different from us staying at home, though.


Back in the day when we were working remote...I headed out to the North Rim rented cabin and worked the week from there. Only 1 person besides Mrs BT knew where I was. worked EST so knocked off early for out there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Staying off of FB feels like it got me most of the way there all by itself. Monetizing outrage is a terrible way to take advantage of a population.


I solved that problem by never getting on social media except for here that is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Whatever Rolex did to their site, it's busted on Safari now. I'll go find Firefox as a temporary fix (haaaaate Chrome for anything but dev tools).


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Staying off of FB feels like it got me most of the way there all by itself. Monetizing outrage is a terrible way to take advantage of a population.


Totally agree with you. SoOoO and LinkedIn are the only social media I can tolerate. The rest is BS.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I also don't think a rubber strap is the right choice for the watch... it was perfect on the Oyster bracelet and leather...


Agree. The rubber strap looks weird on the Skydweller. Makes it look very top heavy IMO.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting that Davidsw has no OP39W up...think adjusting price?


Don't do it and go back


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> To my way of thinking, and rotating my watches, the increased PR simply doesn't matter. I change watches every day.


Wait until you retire when you'll change watches sometimes 2-3 times per day.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting that Davidsw has no OP39W up...think adjusting price?


Wondering if he's out of supply? With only a two-year run for the black and white OP39's, both models might become scarce sooner than later. Look what's happened with the 116600 SD4K that wasn't even popular during its brief less than three-year run.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15426733
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is my new favorite. The Mrs quote: "I don't even want to know how much that is." LOL I don't have the heart to tell her its one of the least pricey models.


If she is against expensive watches, then you can tell her that it's the cheapest Rolex in the range, only a couple of grand....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> And available in 36 and 31 for the gals!


That's the his & hers watch there for me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Don't do it and go back


I won't but maybe should not have.... after reading lots of stuff....i'm with you new subc not worth a change


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Nikrnic said:


> No OP39s. I wonder if these new OP41s now have an Easy Link?
> I'm liking the silver dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Don't know why they skipped the OP39. They have the micro sized 28mm, mini 31mm, 34, 36, (deleted 39mm) and jumped to 41mm????


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Oui ou non?










Thinking oui.

Thinner lugs are pulling me in...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm unsure that an increased PR of 70 hours is all that relevant with a no date watch. Plus the 3130 movement should be easier to service than the 3230. Finally the beefier lugs of the 114060 was never of any concern whatsoever while I owned mine that I would still own if not for my SD4K.


No issues for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yessir, they've gained the EasyLink. One more didn't-think-about-it-but-must-have-it-now feature that I'm happy for.


About time to upgrade the clasps.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Probably few if any due to the issue of sourcing any OEM cerachrom bezel that is tightly controlled by Rolex.


Ah... that is easy. Do you want a keracrom bezel?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Oui ou non?
> 
> View attachment 15426950
> 
> ...


Check out the real pic I posted earlier


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15426754
> 
> 
> And so it begins...


I think the 50th anniversary Kermit is going to shoot through the roof! Not many people can pull off a bigger case. We already have people complaining about the maxi case.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey I just went past 30k posts! And by just I mean it happened 32 posts ago


Congratulations! No watch giveaway?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A mate sent me this. It's in AUD but honestly, who the hell would pay that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid people?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Oui ou non?
> 
> View attachment 15426950
> 
> ...


Only negative might be premature osteoarthritis in you left wrist from the weight of the 18K WG.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> An idiot would


#nra


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Blue Skydweller is still around Rolex Sky-Dweller Watch: White Rolesor - combination of Oystersteel and 18 ct white gold - m326934-0003


Ahh, good! I must have been on the page that only listed the new 2020 models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Gonna be honest again this is quite ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think they'll switch to an all blue (dial & bezel) stainless steel model in the next two years?

Considering that they switched out the WG model to a black dial and blue bezel?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> In that pic it looks fake


Some video I watched says that the watches are made in China....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Golf day?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The OP is probably the softest of all Rolex Sports models. Even grey dealers charge only a slight markup if any.


Did you say soft?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Golf day?


back yard


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Toothy is sort of in and out. Young guy is probably busy.


I got a message from Krish that he was pretty busy too. So, I think we have a few that's reducing their time on OoO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I got a message from Krish that he was pretty busy too. So, I think we have a few that's reducing their time on OoO.


nobby?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the bigger news is that Rolex quietly discontinued the crazy popular blue-face Skydweller and released new Skydwellers on their rubber strap
> 
> (Sorry if this has been mentioned, I've been at work and having trouble catching up!)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I saw that buried in the thread about the sub changes. I didn't verify yet, but somebody said the eliminated the SS Skydweller already.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting that Davidsw has no OP39W up...think adjusting price?


Probably.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm waiting for the configurator to start working again, but I think the OP34 and OP28 are gone, too.
> 
> If so, then it would be an interesting _contraction_ of the lineup. Rolex doesn't usually make watches disappear, do they? Well, wait, aside from whittling down their Air-* series, and abolishing the rectangular Cellini Prince, etc...
> 
> But the OP is, to me, the _core_ Rolex as it's been around since Mercedes's swim across the English Channel, and is a great casual accessory watch that should remain available in multiple sizes. But I suppose having five sizes in 39-36-34-31-28 was simply getting out of hand, too


Seems like the 34 and 28 would be the slow movers. Women liking bigger watches, 41mm DJs selling well, etc.

But I do believe that the oyster/smooth DJ41 will be compromised.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> If so, I bought at a good time. The OP39W was the perfect configuration for me.


Me too! Glad I have mine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> back yard


He can add some fairways and a green somewhere about 300 yards away.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting that Davidsw has no OP39W up...think adjusting price?


I'll trade mine for a 40mm GMT and nothing less.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> nobby?


Yes, he joins the list of people who have seen in a while.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, he joins the list of people who have seen in a while.


huh?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> nobby?


Good question. Where's Nobby?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15426754
> 
> 
> And so it begins...


If I could get USD$22000 for mine, I'd be tempted.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A mate sent me this. It's in AUD but honestly, who the hell would pay that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> No. I read back the last 3 pages, wondered why no one posted pics on the new Rs and went ahead to post them ?
> 
> Sort of like TENET.


i heard it's a great film


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> If I could get USD$22000 for mine, I'd be tempted.


If I had a Hulk and were offered $22,000 it would be gone at the speed of light in a vacuum. And I really, really like the now discontinued Hulk. However I don't place a value anywhere close to $22K.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Gonna be honest again this is quite ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'd much rather the Smurf.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Totally agree with you. SoOoO and LinkedIn are the only social media I can tolerate. The rest is BS.


i agree. I dont have social media. And i browse the web just for watches and sports.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Just realized that all the SubC now comes with the new 41mm case.
Will GMT Master II get the same treatment next year? 








Rolex Submariner - The Reference Among Divers' Watches


Discover the Submariner, the benchmark for all divers' watches. It embodies the ties between Rolex and the underwater world.




www.rolex.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. I'd much rather the Smurf.


rolex designers should read OoO. The renditions here were much better.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Underwhelming Rolex releases are quite frankly fantastic as there's less temptation to spend. The watch I like most is the Tiffany coloured OP which happens to be the cheapest. They were pretty uninspiring last year (except for the meteorite GMT) and this year is even more boring.


Well, change to the case and movement of the sub, and intro of a few dif colourways; deletion of the OP39 in favour of the OP41, along with several new colours - I think these are major changes and a revamp to an entire staple line.

Last year was not so great because they added single new watches to dif lines - one Bigger WG YM, a TT Seadweller, ummm what else? Not notable enough for me to remember.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow.


Yeah right? What a bargain!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> rolex designers should read OoO. The renditions here were much better.


The same guys in charge of the 911 design subs now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


>


That's pretty heavy rough you are in. And nowhere near the hole. You gonna lay up?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i heard it's a great film


TENET .
My favorite Nolan is still Memento.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Golf day?


Nah walking


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hey Bony I see you can go out to eat this Friday!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. I'd much rather the Smurf.


Saw the blue sub (can't call it smurf) on many occasions at ADs it seemed to sit there like a dud. Too heavy imho and I don't see the point of a watch that wears like an anchor ...Heavier , dings easily and wayyyyy toooo much blueeeeee. 
Hard pass and too expensive anyways .


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> To my way of thinking, and rotating my watches, the increased PR simply doesn't matter. I change watches every day.


The OP41 blue or the Zenith that you own. What do you prefer ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> 10 day mountain stay turned into 2+ month philosophical separation from society with wife and kiddo.


Welcome back!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Galaga said:


> The OP41 blue or the Zenith that you own. What do you prefer ?


Just saw pictures of the OP41 blue dial on their site. Mighty good looking. Love the simplicity and brushed links.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Staying off of FB feels like it got me most of the way there all by itself. Monetizing outrage is a terrible way to take advantage of a population.


FB is the worst, especially during an election cycle.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> huh?


Sorry. Auto correct problem.

I meant to say that he joins the list of people whom we have not seen in a while.

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> *FB is the worst*


FIFY


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> The OP41 blue or the Zenith that you own. What do you prefer ?


you thinking of chasing one?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> rolex designers should read OoO. The renditions here were much better.


I am sure they do. After all, how did nicknames like Batgirl get picked up in social media? And the renders of the black dial and green bezel?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Oui ou non?
> 
> View attachment 15426950
> 
> ...


"Oui ou non"??

More like "NOM NOM NOM  "


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That's pretty heavy rough you are in. And nowhere near the hole. You gonna lay up?


Twss

NotReadingAhead


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> FB is the worst, especially during an election cycle.


I'd posit that Twitter is worse than FB, especially during an election cycle. I can't even log onto my Twitter. I refuse


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Our new mission should be to disseminate the nickname "Cookie Monster" throughout the interwebz!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> : Shia Leboof gif :
> 
> I've only got 40-something hours saved up for PTO. I guess it'd be okay if I had wifi during the day. It wouldn't be that much different from us staying at home, though.


I wish I could get away. I have 343 hours, but they keep thinking of ways to keep me from taking any.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

i love this post A Bigger Rolex Dive Watch?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Wait until you retire when you'll change watches sometimes 2-3 times per day.


I used to try to keep two watches going by switching for a few hours in the evening. It wasn't worth the trouble.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Hey Bony I see you can go out to eat this Friday!


Quite so! And the wife says absolutely not going to do it, at least not for a while. My cooking spoiled her. The only things she misses are good salad greens.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I too enjoy being drawn naked by strangers





Sappie66 said:


> To my way of thinking, and rotating my watches, the increased PR simply doesn't matter. I change watches every day.


Exactly this! If my watch is going to be off my wrist for longer than 24 hours it's going to be off for a lot longer


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> you thinking of chasing one?


I'll be honest with you BT. I'm thinking that if I ever get another Rolex my preference would be with baton hands. Yeah I'd like a white dial explorer but that will never happen. Don't need another cyclops with Mercedes hands so it narrows it down a bit and there is one that I have always admired even before I was into Rolex as a brand. It always caught my eye and our brother Jman has plenty to answer for.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Just saw pictures of the OP41 blue dial on their site. Mighty good looking. Love the simplicity and brushed links.


The blue looks like the pick of the litter.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> rolex designers should read OoO. The renditions here were much better.


Godfrey

just learned that the sexy case was done years ago by a fellow countryman.





__





De-maxi cased GMTIIC with Pics - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


De-maxi cased GMTIIC with Pics Rolex General Discussion



www.rolexforums.com


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Totally agree with you. SoOoO and LinkedIn are the only social media I can tolerate. The rest is BS.


Ditto. Someone was trying to tell me about what someone else had on their FB page the other day, I responded with "If I gave a sh.t I would have FB"


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Check out the real pic I posted earlier


I'd prefer if it were more like the BLNR blue. This blue seems garish.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Agree. The rubber strap looks weird on the Skydweller. Makes it look very top heavy IMO.
> View attachment 15426940


Oh YUCK


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Quite so! And the wife says absolutely not going to do it, at least not for a while. My cooking spoiled her. The only things she misses are good salad greens.


We've been eating out here for months.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations! No watch giveaway?





Sappie66 said:


> Me too! Glad I have mine.


for now...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I'll be honest with you BT. I'm thinking that if I ever get another Rolex my preference would be with baton hands. Yeah I'd like a white dial explorer but that will never happen. Don't need another cyclops with Mercedes hands so it narrows it down a bit and there is one that I have always admired even before I was into Rolex as a brand. It always caught my eye and our brother Jman has plenty to answer for.


I hear you...I screwed up by dumping the OP39W... I would like to see the OP41 in blue and maybe even that silver dial with yellow gold. suspect hard to come by but hey will be near an AD next week so...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> If I had a Hulk and were offered $22,000 it would be gone at the speed of light in a vacuum. And I really, really like the now discontinued Hulk. However I don't place a value anywhere close to $22K.


My dream to 'Do a Sap' might well come sooner than I thought possible. Thank you Rolex.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Just realized that all the SubC now comes with the new 41mm case.
> Will GMT Master II get the same treatment next year?
> 
> 
> ...


Doubt it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, change to the case and movement of the sub, and intro of a few dif colourways; deletion of the OP39 in favour of the OP41, along with several new colours - I think these are major changes and a revamp to an entire staple line.
> 
> Last year was not so great because they added single new watches to dif lines - one Bigger WG YM, a TT Seadweller, ummm what else? Not notable enough for me to remember.


That still doesn't make them less boring


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My dream to 'Do a Sap' might well come sooner than I thought possible. Thank you Rolex.


Godfrey

I shouldn't be bagging out the Rolex; they've done me massive favours by screwing up the BLNR and Green Sub in subsequent years.

@Sappie66 and @Panerol Forte what say you?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I shouldn't be bagging out the Rolex; they've done me massive favours by screwing up the BLNR and Green Sub in subsequent years.
> 
> @Sappie66 and @Panerol Forte what say you?


Hang on, what about my LN? In Australia it doubled in value.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Consider replacing fillings with crowns that surround and support teeth and make cracking of teeth less likely. A cracked tooth that extends into the root results in loss of tooth.


His teeth appear to have a DNR in place.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> His teeth appear to have a DNR in place.


And did you know here you can only sell a gold crown from a live person?

I did it so another off the bucket list.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Hang on, what about my LN? In Australia it doubled in value.


Can't beat that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Wait until you retire when you'll change watches sometimes 2-3 times per day.


Actually I do that. I just didn't want to appear insane.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually I do that. I just didn't want to appear insane.


you don't "appear" , you are.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Oui ou non?
> 
> View attachment 15426950
> 
> ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

New Sub has a 21mm lug width and the outside of the bezel is almost parallel to the case. My Tudor is getting prettier by the minute.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I'm unsure that an increased PR of 70 hours is all that relevant with a no date watch. Plus the 3130 movement should be easier to service than the 3230. Finally the beefier lugs of the 114060 was never of any concern whatsoever while I owned mine that I would still own if not for my SD4K.


Actually this might just be the Submariner i like. Tried the 116610 on multiple times and the square shoulders in the case was the only thing that bothered me. As was the case with the BLNR.

Now that they have slimmed the lugs I just might want one, if I could ever get one.

The differences may be subtle, but I think the new case "frames" the bezel/dial better.

New one's on the left.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Saw the blue sub (can't call it smurf) on many occasions at ADs it seemed to sit there like a dud. Too heavy imho and I don't see the point of a watch that wears like an anchor ...Heavier , dings easily and wayyyyy toooo much blueeeeee.
> Hard pass and too expensive anyways .


That's fair. And it looks like steel. if your are going to wear gold, go all out! If a YG Bluesy sub was given to me. I'd wear it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> i like my alpinists. not allowed here?
> 
> View attachment 15426860
> View attachment 15426862


Well, wear them in good health


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> The OP41 blue or the Zenith that you own. What do you prefer ?


You mean DJ41. That went away on a trade way back.

Between the two? DJ41.

"So Sap, why did you trade it away?"

Glad you asked! Simple, it went towards a Daytona that I wanted more at the time. Alas, the Daytona was traded away as well.

If you meant the new OP41, probably I'd like the OP41 better, because it is almost just like the DJ41. But better with the all-brushed bracelet.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Actually this might just be the Submariner i like. Tried the 116610 on multiple times and the square shoulders in the case was the only thing that bothered me. As was the case with the BLNR.
> 
> Now that they have slimmed the lugs I just might want one, if I could ever get one.
> 
> ...


It'll be interesting to see how this plays out. If the lug width is now 21mm, then have the lugs been shaved on the outside or the inside. Might be just as beefy as before.... maybe more beefy with a wider bracelet (at least at the end links).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> I'd posit that Twitter is worse than FB, especially during an election cycle. I can't even log onto my Twitter. I refuse


I refuse to tweet. LOL

FB is bad because it's people that I went to high school, college with, colleagues, friends and family. And seeing some of their posts, I'm like "ohhh, I didn't know that guy is a racist" or my favorite was my wife's aunt posting some anti-Asian BS conspiracy over COVID, and I'm like "hey your niece married an Asian you b!tch" ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My dream to 'Do a Sap' might well come sooner than I thought possible. Thank you Rolex.











Or


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Hang on, what about my LN? In Australia it doubled in value.


Doubled?

After the discontinuation, the LN in Canada was selling for $13000-14000, and still is, while MSRP was under $10000 (don't quite recall exactly).

So it hasn't skyrocketed here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> you don't "appear" , you are.


So long as I don't appear to be, I'm okay. 

Don't want people to call for the guys in white coats every time they see me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> New Sub has a 21mm lug width and the outside of the bezel is almost parallel to the case. My Tudor is getting prettier by the minute.


21mm lugs. Geez. Why?!?!?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Marendra said:


> It'll be interesting to see how this plays out. If the lug width is now 21mm, then have the lugs been shaved on the outside or the inside. Might be just as beefy as before.... maybe more beefy with a wider bracelet (at least at the end links).


The lug treatment they have given the new Sub is more or less the same as what they did to the GMT Master II - the measurement at the lugs' end may be the same but visually it's more curved than they previous straight case side from the lug tip to the crown guards.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You mean DJ41. That went away on a trade way back.
> 
> Between the two? DJ41.
> 
> ...


Cheers Sap. I agree and a relative bargain here at AUD$8300.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Doubled?
> 
> After the discontinuation, the LN in Canada was selling for $13000-14000, and still is, while MSRP was under $10000 (don't quite recall exactly).
> 
> So it hasn't skyrocketed here.











Rolex 116710ln | Timekeeper Boutique | Sydney Watch Seller


The Rolex 116710In is distinctive masterpiece that provides the owner with a stunning adornment enabling them to keep track of time with a simple glance.




timekeeperboutique.com.au


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> 21mm lugs. Geez. Why?!?!?


Because they nearly copied my Tudor at 22mm.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Rolex 116710ln | Timekeeper Boutique | Sydney Watch Seller
> 
> 
> The Rolex 116710In is distinctive masterpiece that provides the owner with a stunning adornment enabling them to keep track of time with a simple glance.
> ...


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Daytona was traded away as well


Whatever you traded the Daytona with, I hope you _wear in good health_.

(That's just the envious me talking  )


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Rolex 116710ln | Timekeeper Boutique | Sydney Watch Seller
> 
> 
> The Rolex 116710In is distinctive masterpiece that provides the owner with a stunning adornment enabling them to keep track of time with a simple glance.
> ...


We could possibly do a nice arbitrage trade by buying in SG and selling in AU.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, as it happens, I will have an incoming tomorrow.


We're talking about a watch, right?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Next question will be can I get a OEM green bezel to swap w my fat boy black bezel


Of course you can. I know a guy in the Rolex subforum that can get you one from his AD in China


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you think they'll switch to an all blue (dial & bezel) stainless steel model in the next two years?
> 
> Considering that they switched out the WG model to a black dial and blue bezel?


That's a WG model


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Personally I think they did right with the new Submariner, but discontinuing the OP 39 is a mistake.

And these colors!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> We're talking about a watch, right?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Marendra said:


> It'll be interesting to see how this plays out. If the lug width is now 21mm, then have the lugs been shaved on the outside or the inside. Might be just as beefy as before.... maybe more beefy with a wider bracelet (at least at the end links).


The 1mm shaving on the inside of the lugs is just 0.5mm on each side, bearly noticeable; a lot of shaving happened on the outer lugs


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> The 1mm shaving on the inside of the lugs is just 0.5mm on each side, bearly noticeable; a lot of shaving happened on the outer lugs


You always have good eyes bro


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think they did right with the new Submariner, but discontinuing the OP 39 is a mistake.
> 
> And these colors!


These are not for uncles like us. They are trying to position for the Gen Z 富二代.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

*My Sub predictions from 8 months ago*

"If a new Sub is presented at Basel, it will be a 41mm (mark my words). The lugs will be a tad slimmer, but will appear to be slimmer because of the increased size of the watch. The demand will be so high, that it will match that of the BLRO at launch, and the price of the actual Sub C will go up on the used market, as the actual owners like their Subs and don't find them too beefy, as you say, otherwise, they wouldn't have bought them in the first place. The Hulk and the Smurf will be forever discontinued, and their prices will skyrocket."









What if 2020 brings a slimmer sub?


I'm thinking of getting a sub-c, but here's my thinking. It's pure speculation, so no one needs to remind me of that. But what I'm afraid of is: 1. I buy a sub-c at a pretty penny. 2. At Basel, Rolex releases a weight-watchers sub-c: slimmer lugs, toned case, wears smaller, otherwise the same...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> These are not for uncles like us. They are trying to position for the Gen Z 富二代.


The 富二代 kids aren't shopping in that price bracket so what's the point?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> *My Sub predictions from 8 months ago*
> 
> "If a new Sub is presented at Basel, it will be a 41mm (mark my words). The lugs will be a tad slimmer, but will appear to be slimmer because of the increased size of the watch. The demand will be so high, that it will match that of the BLRO at launch, and the price of the actual Sub C will go up on the used market, as the actual owners like their Subs and don't find them too beefy, as you say, otherwise, they wouldn't have bought them in the first place. The Hulk and the Smurf will be forever discontinued, and their prices will skyrocket."
> 
> ...


The Oracle of OoO!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> The lug treatment they have given the new Sub is more or less the same as what they did to the GMT Master II - the measurement at the lugs' end may be the same but visually it's more curved than they previous straight case side from the lug tip to the crown guards.


21mm lug width is silly.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> 21mm lug width is silly.


Perhaps. But it never bothered me on the Explorer II.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> *My Sub predictions from 8 months ago*
> 
> "If a new Sub is presented at Basel, it will be a 41mm (mark my words). The lugs will be a tad slimmer, but will appear to be slimmer because of the increased size of the watch. The demand will be so high, that it will match that of the BLRO at launch, and the price of the actual Sub C will go up on the used market, as the actual owners like their Subs and don't find them too beefy, as you say, otherwise, they wouldn't have bought them in the first place. The Hulk and the Smurf will be forever discontinued, and their prices will skyrocket."
> 
> ...


Well done. What's your prediction for the Explorer, Explorer 2, Air King and Milgauss for next year ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps. But it never bothered me on the Explorer II.


Are they 21mm?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think they did right with the new Submariner, but discontinuing the OP 39 is a mistake.
> 
> And these colors!


It's the Swatch of the well-to-do.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Are they 21mm?


Correct, 21mm lug width on the 42mm Explorer II.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think they did right with the new Submariner, but discontinuing the OP 39 is a mistake.
> 
> And these colors!


Looks like a Benetton advertisement from the 80's.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Is PF breathing a sigh of relief that the leaked photo, while apparently legit, was white gold all along?


Nah, I was never worried, only royalty have blue blood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Are the Hulk prices dropping yet??


At this time, they are averaging 25K, won't be long before they reach 30K

A Hulk prediction from more than a year ago

"I, personally, am sure that the Hulk will be discontinued next year at Basel; the Subs are overdue for their movement upgrade.

What to do with regards to the AD? there is nothing you can do except buying the DD in order to get the Hulk,which seems a fair deal to me. Otherwise, you have to pay the $15K to get your grail. But bare in mind that this watch will pass the $30K bar when discontinued. Good luck with your decision making."









The Hulk Grail Debacle


So I really want a Hulk. It is truly one of my grails. I’ve seen one, held one, tried it on at my local AD. Wanted to purchase it and was told it was being held for another customer. I asked if he’d paid for it already. The answer was no. A couple months later I inquired again about the same...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I shouldn't be bagging out the Rolex; they've done me massive favours by screwing up the BLNR and Green Sub in subsequent years.
> 
> @Sappie66 and @Panerol Forte what say you?


See my previous post


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> And the Hulk prices? On another thread they are predicting an even greater spike, but I'm still hoping that the recent spike was only due to the belief there would be no LV at all.


The beauty of the Hulk comes from its sunburst green dial, not from its bezel; there is no comparison with the new LV; prices will go up


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie will be selling another watch soon and now be buying a yacht. 

Make sure you name it, Hulk66


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Since OOO knows everything, I thought someone might know: does Alain Delon have an accent in Italian? He sounds just a bit off to me at times, but I don't know Italian regional accents at all. (I'm watching L'Eclisse).


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

There's another thread that talks about the new bluesy.
I am guessing the crown is WG rather than SS. Looks strange to me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> i love this post A Bigger Rolex Dive Watch?


Looks like his prayers have been answered 

We now have a 41mm Submariner


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks like his prayers have been answered
> 
> We now have a 41mm Submariner


And it's only been 13 years. Sounds about right. Another 13 years on the wait list...

Perhaps I should get in line for one now? It will be the perfect birth year watch for my unborn grandson so he'll get it when he graduates from college.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Underwhelming Rolex releases are quite frankly fantastic as there's less temptation to spend. The watch I like most is the Tiffany coloured OP which happens to be the cheapest. They were pretty uninspiring last year (except for the meteorite GMT) and this year is even more boring.


I'll be interesting to see if they go three for three next year


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think they did right with the new Submariner, but discontinuing the OP 39 is a mistake.
> 
> And these colors!


Looks like after winning the Calif. case they decided, Hey those funky dials they were making were not too bad.

Big Noooooooo


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> 21mm lug width is silly.


Agree. This is one page that they could have left in Omega's playbook.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I won't buy Hulk anymore, I have to enjoy what I have.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

My thoughts about the new releases

1- Disappointment: I was looking forward to the release of a new non-ceramic WG Daytona, but the massive release of Subs apparently prevented it from happening, so I guess I'll have to wait untill next year

2- Submariner: I personally prefer the Fat Boy which is the watch that revived my interest in Rolex after I drifted away from the brand in favor of AP (the 5 digits looked like tin watches compared to the Offshores back then). I find the new Sub more "conventional", but no cigar. In regard of the new Kermit (?) and the new Cookie Monster, they simply elevated the Hulk and Smurf to true Unicorn status as they both lack the spectacular dials of the latters. Nevertheless, I already ordered both of them for the sake of the collection

3- Air-King and Milgauss: I expected the discontinuation of both since they share the same case/movement, the first being no more associated with the Bloodhound project, the second due to lack of present desirability, both bad sellers, but obviously, the launch of multiple Subs must have postponed the launch of the new Air-King and Milgauss (new case for both, rotating bezel, no crown guard; remember this prediction )


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Hang on, what about my LN? In Australia it doubled in value.


Really? I thought they dropped back in price? Nice work!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Actually this might just be the Submariner i like. Tried the 116610 on multiple times and the square shoulders in the case was the only thing that bothered me. As was the case with the BLNR.
> 
> Now that they have slimmed the lugs I just might want one, if I could ever get one.
> 
> ...


Interesting photo. I definitely prefer the one on the right. It seems to have a bit more presence than the updated one

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> You mean DJ41. That went away on a trade way back.
> 
> Between the two? DJ41.
> 
> ...


Daytona gone for something much, much nicer

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course you can. I know a guy in the Rolex subforum that can get you one from his AD in China


There's an AD in Perth who can do you the same...

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> The 1mm shaving on the inside of the lugs is just 0.5mm on each side, bearly noticeable; a lot of shaving happened on the outer lugs


From a measurement I did on the BLNR and Green sub 0.5mm either side is the difference in the lug width

Bro of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

After trying on the Hulk last week I’m also a fan of the older case with thicker lugs. At least it fit nicely on my 19cm wrist. But it’s good that they finally upgraded the movement. Not a deal breaker if it’s in rotation or doesn’t have a date, but still an expected move and one they had to make to keep up with the competition.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's an AD in Perth who can do you the same...
> 
> Bro of OoO


You mean the one that has an horology house?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Tuesday










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> You mean the one that has an horology house?


Yep that one

Bro of OoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I don't dare going out of OoO to check the whining; did it start yet?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> That's where I am at . Just like @mav ; i wouldn't swap fat boy for fat boy slim no bloody point AND if I may add on a no date sub the PR is of no relevance since unscrew , set , go.


Same with me...happy for whoever gets one of the new Subs but I loved my fat boy before and nothing about that changes just because a new release came out. It's a big deal for me to acquire a new Rolex and I don't toss that aside easily....keep em for life.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't dare going out of OoO to check the whining; did it start yet?


It's worse than ever...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> It's worse than ever...


Great, just let me know when it's the right time for OoOs to douse the fire with some Jet A1 kerosene


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's a WG model


Yes, the old WG is blue dial, blue bezel. With this new release, the WG is now black dial, blue bezel.

I was wondering if they will eventually release a blue dial, blue bezel like what they did with the Hulk that was green dial, green bezel.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> The 1mm shaving on the inside of the lugs is just 0.5mm on each side, bearly noticeable; a lot of shaving happened on the outer lugs


If you shave your legs, you can go faster on a bicycle too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> These are not for uncles like us. They are trying to position for the Gen Z 富二代.


Who's your uncle?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> *My Sub predictions from 8 months ago*
> 
> "If a new Sub is presented at Basel, it will be a 41mm (mark my words). The lugs will be a tad slimmer, but will appear to be slimmer because of the increased size of the watch. The demand will be so high, that it will match that of the BLRO at launch, and the price of the actual Sub C will go up on the used market, as the actual owners like their Subs and don't find them too beefy, as you say, otherwise, they wouldn't have bought them in the first place. The Hulk and the Smurf will be forever discontinued, and their prices will skyrocket."
> 
> ...


I knew it! You are Mr Rolex himself.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> The Oracle of OoO!


OoO stands for the Oracle of O'truths.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps. But it never bothered me on the Explorer II.


It will limit the choices of straps that you can buy though...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who's your uncle?


Bob?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Well done. What's your prediction for the Explorer, Explorer 2, Air King and Milgauss for next year ?


Sshhh... 

Give him time to smoke some weed and then look into the crystal ball


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Looks like a Benetton advertisement from the 80's.


My favourite clothing brand when I was younger


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nah, I was never worried, only royalty have blue blood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It will limit the choices of straps that you can buy though...


True. But by ordering custom made straps negates that issue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like after winning the Calif. case they decided, Hey those funky dials they were making we're too bad.
> 
> Big Noooooooo


Maybe they had already made those dials and realised that a small modding company was already making them. So they stopped La California before La California can sue them for stealing their idea...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I won't buy Hulk anymore, I have to enjoy what I have.


Nice shirt.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

How the hell did they get their hands on new Submariner examples so quickly if ADs didn't have them?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> My thoughts about the new releases
> 
> 1- Disappointment: I was looking forward to the release of a new non-ceramic WG Daytona, but the massive release of Subs apparently prevented it from happening, so I guess I'll have to wait untill next year
> 
> ...


I think that the Air King will rum the full course of the product life cycle of 8 or 9 years.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Really? I thought they dropped back in price? Nice work!
> 
> Bro of OoO


That stupid LN has almost hit $20G


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's an AD in Perth who can do you the same...
> 
> Bro of OoO


Umm... 

I think he lost his AD status and is now on the run...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You mean the one that has an horology house?


Never read ahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't dare going out of OoO to check the whining; did it start yet?


It's everywhere. Just mayhem


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> How the hell did they get their hands on new Submariner examples so quickly if ADs didn't have them?


Okay, I talked about pre-shipment and press kits earlier right? No one believes me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> How the hell did they get their hands on new Submariner examples so quickly if ADs didn't have them?


Godfrey!

We could also deduce that perhaps they got them straight from the production line in Guangzhou....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, I talked about pre-shipment and press kits earlier right? No one believes me.


It's okay, no hard feelings


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> We could also deduce that perhaps they got them straight from the production line in Guangzhou....


I doubt that. Esquire is a legit magazine. Decent publication? Perhaps not. But I seriously doubt they will cover a fake watch.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, the old WG is blue dial, blue bezel. With this new release, the WG is now black dial, blue bezel.
> 
> I was wondering if they will eventually release a blue dial, blue bezel like what they did with the Hulk that was green dial, green bezel.


No, I don't think so, those are the Blue and Green for this life cycle


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you shave your legs, you can go faster on a bicycle too


I don't know, only Sappie can tell if he shaves his legs for performance or vanity


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Great, just let me know when it's the right time for OoOs to douse the fire with some Jet A1 kerosene


When you post wrist shots of Shrek/Kermit2 and cookie monster 😁


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, I talked about pre-shipment and press kits earlier right? No one believes me.


It's a first for Rolex, that would explain the leaks


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who's your uncle?


Lee Kah.... Nay, no one of importance. ?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Actually this might just be the Submariner i like. Tried the 116610 on multiple times and the square shoulders in the case was the only thing that bothered me. As was the case with the BLNR.
> 
> Now that they have slimmed the lugs I just might want one, if I could ever get one.
> 
> ...


Looking at the new sub by itself without further knowledge and it's great. But knowing that it's 41mm just makes me think of Tudor.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you shave your legs, you can go faster on a bicycle too


Gravel rash.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Looking at the new sub by itself without further knowledge and it's great. But knowing that it's 41mm just makes me think of Tudor.


Well, the Black Bay's case is a lot thicker than the Sub so they will still wear very differently, despite the 1mm increase in the Sub's case size.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> There's another thread that talks about the new bluesy.
> I am guessing the crown is WG rather than SS. Looks strange to me.
> 
> View attachment 15427146


Someone else mentioned that picture and that it's most likely an error. Shows as YG on Rolex site.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Well, the Black Bay's case is a lot thicker than the Sub so they will still wear very differently, despite the 1mm increase in the Sub's case size.


Oh there are definitely a lot more differences than 41mm, but psychologically I shudder.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I just looked at the Swedish prices, comparing the Batgirl with the new Kermit. There's only about 100USD difference between a GMT and Sub with a green bezel.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Looking at the new sub by itself without further knowledge and it's great. But knowing that it's 41mm just makes me think of Tudor.


What's wrong with that? I reckon the new Submariner (no date) is now perfect.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think they did right with the new Submariner, but discontinuing the OP 39 is a mistake.
> 
> And these colors!


Who's leading, who's following


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Well, the Black Bay's case is a lot thicker than the Sub so they will still wear very differently, despite the 1mm increase in the Sub's case size.


What the difference in thickness between the ETA Tudor black bay which 12.7mm and the new Sub?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> That's fair. And it looks like steel. if your are going to wear gold, go all out! If a YG Bluesy sub was given to me. I'd wear it.


Yes I would wear it but on SS bracelet . I am not a gold person .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting photo. I definitely prefer the one on the right. It seems to have a bit more presence than the updated one
> 
> Bro of OoO


So you saying you like em thick


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Galaga said:


> What the difference in thickness between the ETA Tudor black bay which 12.7mm and the new Sub?


BB case sides stay the same thickness as the rest of the case. Sub case sides are shaved.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Rolex 116710ln | Timekeeper Boutique | Sydney Watch Seller
> 
> 
> The Rolex 116710In is distinctive masterpiece that provides the owner with a stunning adornment enabling them to keep track of time with a simple glance.
> ...


What the fawk...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> It's the Swatch of the well-to-do.


Yup, that's what I've been saying for a while.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> What the fawk...


Admittedly that one is brand new but pre owned examples still under warranty are fetching at least AUD$20k.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Funny now everyone loves green , Kermit this Kermit that , green sub galore yet two years ago people couldn’t be seen dead in green . Green Seiko how awful , on a watch no less. Doesn’t fit clothes doesn’t fit lifestyle but now Rolex has done it folks w the green sub everyone was waiting on ...not .
The Hulk used to sit at ADs unsold but the only reason it became successful is due to speculators so any chance we can get back to reality and act normal ....ok maybe not normal but less weird


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> yes we haven't seen @Toothbras in a while


My ears are burning.

Probably because I lit a q-tip and tried to see inside.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> and it wouldn't be the first tooth i've lost.


Would a nice barton pic cheer you up?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Geez guys that was a hell of a night. Almost 400 posts is a whole lot of skipping thru. Like a Playboy magazine I only paused for the pics.lol

Anybody know if the new sub bracelet is still the standard 20mm? ND sub im digging.Bluesy looks good too. OP41 is a much better size to differentiate from being a girl watch. now i believe it identifies as a man watch.🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Funny now everyone loves green , Kermit this Kermit that , green sub galore yet two years ago people couldn't be seen dead in green . Green Seiko how awful , on a watch no less. Doesn't fit clothes doesn't fit lifestyle but now Rolex has done it folks w the green sub everyone was waiting on ...not .
> The Hulk used to sit at ADs unsold but the only reason it became successful is due to speculators so any chance we can get back to reality and act normal ....ok maybe not normal but less weird


I reckon the only colour that Rolex does on ceramic that looks the correct shade is black and blue. And I'm talking the blue on the Batman. The rest look all like aftermarket mods especially this current ceramic Kermit.

I've learnt to accept the dial of the Hulk to some extent but that ceramic bezel insert is the weakest part of the watch. On the new Kermit it is emphasised even more because it is contrasted against the black dial. It's a pastel type of green that looks like that Zodiac tangerine and vomit green GMT that was released a few years ago.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Geez guys that was a hell of a night. Almost 400 posts is a whole lot of skipping thru. Like a Playboy magazine I only paused for the pics.lol
> 
> Anybody know if the new sub bracelet is still the standard 20mm? ND sub im digging.Bluesy looks good too. OP41 is a much better size to differentiate from being a girl watch. now i believe it identifies as a man watch.🤣🤣🤣🤣


It's 21mm


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Geez guys that was a hell of a night. Almost 400 posts is a whole lot of skipping thru. Like a Playboy magazine I only paused for the pics.lol
> 
> Anybody know if the new sub bracelet is still the standard 20mm? ND sub im digging.Bluesy looks good too. OP41 is a much better size to differentiate from being a girl watch. now i believe it identifies as a man watch.


It's 21mm now


----------



## sosa_dos (May 29, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Funny now everyone loves green , Kermit this Kermit that , green sub galore yet two years ago people couldn't be seen dead in green . Green Seiko how awful , on a watch no less. Doesn't fit clothes doesn't fit lifestyle but now Rolex has done it folks w the green sub everyone was waiting on ...not .
> The Hulk used to sit at ADs unsold but the only reason it became successful is due to speculators so any chance we can get back to reality and act normal ....ok maybe not normal but less weird


I always liked green, back when the hulk sat unsold in ADs I couldnt afford it at the time as I was still in college. Should of sold my college books for the Hulk. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's 21mm


Nice! ND sub may be worth checking out then.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Geez guys that was a hell of a night. Almost 400 posts is a whole lot of skipping thru. Like a Playboy magazine I only paused for the pics.lol
> 
> Anybody know if the new sub bracelet is still the standard 20mm? ND sub im digging.Bluesy looks good too. OP41 is a much better size to differentiate from being a girl watch. now i believe it identifies as a man watch.


Says 20 here

https://www.lesrhabilleurs.com/2020/09/rolex-nouveautes-2020/#optin-modal


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I reckon the only colour that Rolex does on ceramic that looks the correct shade is black and blue. And I'm talking the blue on the Batman. The rest look all like aftermarket mods especially this current ceramic Kermit.
> 
> I've learnt to accept the dial of the Hulk to some extent but that ceramic bezel insert is the weakest part of the watch. On the new Kermit it is emphasised even more because it is contrasted against the black dial. It's a pastel type of green that looks like that Zodiac tangerine and vomit green GMT that was released a few years ago.


I would agree I think it stands out too much funny how some will say Rolex might attract unwanted attention but totally cool w a bright blue and green bezel you know to lessen the attention


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Nice! ND sub may be worth checking out then.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No no no have you seen your lumberjack wrists my good Al .


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Toothy is sort of in and out. Young guy is probably busy.


Actually I just had my 40th bday this weekend. My wife was thoughtful and threw it with a Simpsons theme!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's a first for Rolex, that would explain the leaks


That's because there's no Baselworld and throngs of media representatives to go all ga-ga over their watches. They needed social media and YouTubers to help them get the message out there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Actually I just had my 40th bday this weekend. My wife was thoughtful and threw it with a Simpsons theme!


She's a keeper. Happy 40th Birthday brother @Toothbras


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sosa_dos said:


> I always liked green, back when the hulk sat unsold in ADs I couldnt afford it at the time as I was still in college. Should of sold my college books for the Hulk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Wasup new guy? 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Actually I just had my 40th bday this weekend. My wife was thoughtful and threw it with a Simpsons theme!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Well done. What's your prediction for the Explorer, Explorer 2, Air King and Milgauss for next year ?


I'd rather he weigh in on Tesla's stock... ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Lee Kah.... Nay, no one of importance. 😶


I only know of Lee Kwan Yew.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> No no no have you seen your lumberjack wrists my good Al .


Fk it then. I'm buying another Panerai. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd rather he weigh in on Tesla's stock...


It goes up and up and up even as cash flow is negative


----------



## sosa_dos (May 29, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup new guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's because there's no Baselworld and throngs of media representatives to go all ga-ga over their watches. They needed social media and YouTubers to help them get the message out there.


That explains Rolex's change of behaviour


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> How the hell did they get their hands on new Submariner examples so quickly if ADs didn't have them?


Only thing I understood in that video was "Submariner" and "mm." Always wondered how people handled things like that in a different language...

"You can learn anything in this thread."


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Fk it then. I'm buying another Panerai.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


May I suggest? PAM1305, Titanium, 47mm, caliber P.9010, 3 Days PR, 300m WR










Edit: videos always give a better perspective than pictures


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Great, just let me know when it's the right time for OoOs to douse the fire with some Jet A1 kerosene


This is certainly the best thread going on WUS in regards to discussing the new releases. (there will probably be a FIFY from someone in the above)

As for your predictive abilities, knowledge and overall success:


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> At this time, they are averaging 25K, won't be long before they reach 30K
> 
> A Hulk prediction from more than a year ago
> 
> ...


Can't like this. I hope you're wrong, or at least the demand for the Kermit Dos equals that of the Hulk.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good morning guys. Do you like my latest addition? I acquired it this past weekend. Kinda unexpected, but don't let a gift from above slip away if it falls in you lap.......


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Honest question I have no idea about. When these new model releases by Rolex happen, is there still normally a final trickling out of discontinued models to ADs? Or are they truly ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

omeglycine said:


> This is certainly the best thread going on WUS in regards to discussing the new releases. (there will probably be a FIFY from someone in the above)
> 
> As for your predictive abilities, knowledge and overall success:
> 
> View attachment 15427454


Welcome to the dark side of WUS, the source of all truth and wisdom. If you decide to join us, always remember that all the knowledge that you acquire here must only be used for the good of mankind


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Honest question I have no idea about. When these new model releases by Rolex happen, is there still normally a final trickling out of discontinued models to ADs? Or are they truly ?


They usely interrupt supplies before the launch; remember, people were suspecting a new OP because the 39mm disappeared from ADs


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Geez guys that was a hell of a night. Almost 400 posts is a whole lot of skipping thru. Like a Playboy magazine I only paused for the pics.lol
> 
> Anybody know if the new sub bracelet is still the standard 20mm? ND sub im digging.Bluesy looks good too. OP41 is a much better size to differentiate from being a girl watch. now i believe it identifies as a man watch.🤣🤣🤣🤣


it's 21mm


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's 21mm


#ennArrAyy


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's 21mm now


#EnnnnArrrrrrAyyyyy^2


----------



## Z'ha'dum (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice stuff here


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Honest question I have no idea about. When these new model releases by Rolex happen, is there still normally a final trickling out of discontinued models to ADs? Or are they truly ?


The old ones seem done. Over in the OP Club thread, people looking for then-current models were coming away from ADs empty-handed and being told that no more were being delivered.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> They usely interrupt supplies before the launch; remember, people were suspecting a new OP because the 39mm disappeared from ADs


#NeverReadingAhead


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sosa_dos said:


> I always liked green, back when the hulk sat unsold in ADs I couldnt afford it at the time as I was still in college. Should of sold my college books for the Hulk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Could pay off your student loans with the Hulk now


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> They usely interrupt supplies before the launch; remember, people were suspecting a new OP because the 39mm disappeared from ADs


Makes sense. And regarding the Hulk, my AD claims they haven't received any in 2020.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> Good morning guys. Do you like my latest addition? I acquired it this past weekend. Kinda unexpected, but don't let a gift from above slip away if it falls in you lap.......


Nice watch Jason... great catch. How is the situation at the hospital, still overwhelmed with work?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It goes up and up and up even as cash flow is negative


Zoom is more fitting for the gif


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I had a Hulk in my hands back in February at DavidSWs shop. I think it was around $13k then? 

Coulda, shoulda, woulda!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> The old ones seem done. Over in the OP Club thread, people looking for then-current models were coming away from ADs empty-handed and being told that no more were being delivered.


It's true. However, in years past previous models might sit at ADs for even a couple years as NOS. I remember when the 16570 EXP II was discontinued, a member found one NOS in a small mom-n-pop AD a couple years after the discontinuation was announced.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> May I suggest? PAM1305, Titanium, 47mm, caliber P.9010, 3 Days PR, 300m WR
> 
> View attachment 15427435
> 
> ...


not my style. the bezels just doesnt look natural to me. That new white luminor marina is still calling my name.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Good morning guys. Do you like my latest addition? I acquired it this past weekend. Kinda unexpected, but don't let a gift from above slip away if it falls in you lap.......


Fantastic!!!!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> not my style. the bezels just doesnt look natural to me. That new white luminor marina is still calling my name.


You and me both.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> It's true. However, in years past previous models might sit at ADs for even a couple years as NOS. I remember when the 16570 EXP II was discontinued, a member found one NOS in a small mom-n-pop AD a couple years after the discontinuation was announced.


I'd hope to find a blue 3-6-9 OP36, then, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I like all the OP41s better than the OP39s (size on wrist TBD) so that's fine. I want to hold out for Explorer-Milgauss-AK updates, though.

I hope the new OP colors aren't a bust. I can imagine some speculators snapping them up while saying, "These SUCK and will only be around for a year, so they'll jump in value later!" but I'm not convinced that the typical person walking into a Rolex shop is already looking for bright yellow watches.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason71 said:


> Good morning guys. Do you like my latest addition? I acquired it this past weekend. Kinda unexpected, but don't let a gift from above slip away if it falls in you lap.......


Congrats!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know, only Sappie can tell if he shaves his legs for performance or vanity


Higher evolution, people. Higher. Evolution.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Someone else mentioned that picture and that it's most likely an error. Shows as YG on Rolex site.


Indeed, rolex.com is replacing pictures with SS crowns to YG crown.
The pdf brochures was still showing SS crown a few hours ago, now is back to YG.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's 21mm


Not that there's anything wrong with 21 mm.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Yes I would wear it but on SS bracelet . I am not a gold person .


Gold case with SS bracelet? That would be weird.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Toothbras said:


> Would a nice barton pic cheer you up?


Hospital bracelet? You okay bro?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Who's leading, who's following
> 
> View attachment 15427352


At least with the Nomosii, they'll be hard to get for good reason (22 made of each) and money from their sales goes to The Trevor Project, a suicide prevention organization.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think they did right with the new Submariner, but discontinuing the OP 39 is a mistake.
> 
> And these colors!


How can you not like that green, though?

Wife is in love with the yellow. I think the yellow will sell well for women for sure.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Toothbras said:


> Actually I just had my 40th bday this weekend. My wife was thoughtful and threw it with a Simpsons theme!


Happy b-day Tooth!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Gold case with SS bracelet? That would be weird.


Nah only the non full gold like gold bezel and crown and SS bracelet . I would NOT do a SS on a rose gold yellow gold watch head , no sir


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Good morning guys. Do you like my latest addition? I acquired it this past weekend. Kinda unexpected, but don't let a gift from above slip away if it falls in you lap.......


Wow. Mind sharing your cookie receipt?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Gold case with SS bracelet? That would be weird.


Probably not as weird as this


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wow. Mind sharing your cookie receipt?


Sorry. Cookie receipt? Don't follow. It was acquired in a roundabout way from an AD for list price.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Good morning guys. Do you like my latest addition? I acquired it this past weekend. Kinda unexpected, but don't let a gift from above slip away if it falls in you lap.......


Look at the fat lugs on that beast , hideous must dump it stat . the Rolex experts have spoken fat is out fat boy slim is in . Didn't you get the memo?

Congrats


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> Probably not as weird as this
> View attachment 15427568


Everyone at Everest and RubberB going "aww man that was our job"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Sorry. Cookie receipt? Don't follow. It was acquired in a roundabout way from an AD for list price.


My AD let me try on his Hulk last weekend while we discussed the elusive Batgirl. I was thinking that baking him a batch of chocolate chip cookies might hurry the process


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Everyone at Everest and RubberB going "aww man that was our job"


Prob already on the phone with shangzhen to get the new "Swiss made " 21mm beauties made


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> Probably not as weird as this
> View attachment 15427568


That's not bad strap-watch-wise. Just dislike the Skydweller generally.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Everyone at Everest and RubberB going "aww man that was our job"


That's Rolex for you. Always trying to cut the modders out of the equation


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

After the Hulk, only a memory remains. So I'll try to catch Shrek. I have already taken the first step.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Probably not as weird as this
> View attachment 15427568


straps nice


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice watch Jason... great catch. How is the situation at the hospital, still overwhelmed with work?


I'm working a great deal of the time now. 50-60hrs per week. Covid19 is definitely here for a while, but it definitely seems to be evolving. Maybe it's just that I'm seeing a younger population infected. For instance, I did the anesthesia this past Friday on a Covid19 positive patient for a C-section. You would have never known that she had it except she had been tested pre-operatively. After she tested positive, she did admit to loss of taste in the last few days before testing. Otherwise, asymptomatic.

It kinda sucked being in the OR with her for nearly 3 hours in close proximity. She was a large lady and it made it difficult to do the anesthesia and surgery. I don't have any symptoms yet, so hopefully I'll keep from getting it. We are starting to run low on N95 masks. Mine is probably more like an N75 now since it has been worn so much.

Thanks for asking. I sometimes feel all alone in all this.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> After the Hulk, only a memory remains. So I'll try to catch Shrek. I have already taken the first step.


Rolex envelope? Is that where they stash the cash for "priority waiting lists?"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> I'm working a great deal of the time now. 50-60hrs per week. Covid19 is definitely here for a while, but it definitely seems to be evolving. Maybe it's just that I'm seeing a younger population infected. For instance, I did the anesthesia this past Friday on a Covid19 positive patient for a C-section. You would have never known that she had it except she had been tested pre-operatively. After she tested positive, she did admit to loss of taste in the last few days before testing. Otherwise, asymptomatic.
> 
> It kinda sucked being in the OR with her for nearly 3 hours in close proximity. She was a large lady and it made it difficult to do the anesthesia and surgery. I don't have any symptoms yet, so hopefully I'll keep from getting it. We are starting to run low on N95 masks. Mine is probably more like an N75 now since it has been worn so much.
> 
> Thanks for asking. I sometimes feel all alone in all this.


Sheesh. And I feel kinda petty for going in to get my right ear checked; they also had me do a CV19 swab beforehand as a precaution (must've been negative since they haven't called me about the results).


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Hospital bracelet? You okay bro?


Lol yeah I was in the OR for work and that just proves I don't have Covid


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Happy b-day Tooth!


Thanks!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason71 said:


> I'm working a great deal of the time now. 50-60hrs per week. Covid19 is definitely here for a while, but it definitely seems to be evolving. Maybe it's just that I'm seeing a younger population infected. For instance, I did the anesthesia this past Friday on a Covid19 positive patient for a C-section. You would have never known that she had it except she had been tested pre-operatively. After she tested positive, she did admit to loss of taste in the last few days before testing. Otherwise, asymptomatic.
> 
> It kinda sucked being in the OR with her for nearly 3 hours in close proximity. She was a large lady and it made it difficult to do the anesthesia and surgery. I don't have any symptoms yet, so hopefully I'll keep from getting it. We are starting to run low on N95 masks. Mine is probably more like an N75 now since it has been worn so much.
> 
> Thanks for asking. I sometimes feel all alone in all this.


We're all pulling for you and other members who are Drs and first responders. You're doing God's work.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> After the Hulk, only a memory remains. So I'll try to catch Shrek. I have already taken the first step.


What's in there? Deed to your house? Left pinky finger? Contract for the rights to your first born grandchild?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> I'm working a great deal of the time now. 50-60hrs per week. Covid19 is definitely here for a while, but it definitely seems to be evolving. Maybe it's just that I'm seeing a younger population infected. For instance, I did the anesthesia this past Friday on a Covid19 positive patient for a C-section. You would have never known that she had it except she had been tested pre-operatively. After she tested positive, she did admit to loss of taste in the last few days before testing. Otherwise, asymptomatic.
> 
> It kinda sucked being in the OR with her for nearly 3 hours in close proximity. She was a large lady and it made it difficult to do the anesthesia and surgery. I don't have any symptoms yet, so hopefully I'll keep from getting it. We are starting to run low on N95 masks. Mine is probably more like an N75 now since it has been worn so much.
> 
> Thanks for asking. I sometimes feel all alone in all this.


That's bad news Jason, especially since you are not seing signs of improvements, and more younger infected; I am starting to believe that this virus is engineered since it's not following the same patterns as the previous ones. Kudos for your efforts at the front lines, but I am uppalled to know that you still don't have supplies of fresh N95 masks, I mean, come on, how hard is it to mass produce those low tech but vital masks? we did go to the moon, didn't we?

Stay safe Bro, and log in whenever you need some company, OoO is 24/7 active (thanks to Sleepless in Perth, Bro Dog that is)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mav said:


> We're all pulling for you and other members who are Drs and first responders. You're doing God's work.


Interesting. Isn't the 'rona virus God's work too?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Interesting. Isn't the 'rona virus God's work too?
> 
> Asking for a friend...
> 
> View attachment 15427598


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Jason71 said:


> Good morning guys. Do you like my latest addition? I acquired it this past weekend. Kinda unexpected, but don't let a gift from above slip away if it falls in you lap.......


Beautiful lady. 

Congratulations and let it wear well!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Rolex envelope? Is that where they stash the cash for "priority waiting lists?"


Signed purchase declaration plus advance invoice. I did not notice the queues in the boutique. I was the only customer in the afternoon.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> I'm working a great deal of the time now. 50-60hrs per week. Covid19 is definitely here for a while, but it definitely seems to be evolving. Maybe it's just that I'm seeing a younger population infected. For instance, I did the anesthesia this past Friday on a Covid19 positive patient for a C-section. You would have never known that she had it except she had been tested pre-operatively. After she tested positive, she did admit to loss of taste in the last few days before testing. Otherwise, asymptomatic.
> 
> It kinda sucked being in the OR with her for nearly 3 hours in close proximity. She was a large lady and it made it difficult to do the anesthesia and surgery. I don't have any symptoms yet, so hopefully I'll keep from getting it. We are starting to run low on N95 masks. Mine is probably more like an N75 now since it has been worn so much.
> 
> Thanks for asking. I sometimes feel all alone in all this.


Jason, you are NEVER alone in this. You gotta remember that...

Congrats on the Batgirl btw.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Interesting. Isn't the 'rona virus God's work too?
> 
> Asking for a friend...
> 
> View attachment 15427598


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> What's in there? Deed to your house? Left pinky finger? Contract for the rights to your first born grandchild?


Hair remnants from my head that I had torn out when I got the information that two years of waiting for the Hulk had gone to the toilet. The staff did not let me leave them on the floor in the living room ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Since we love our car analogies...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> How the hell did they get their hands on new Submariner examples so quickly if ADs didn't have them?


Somebody else posted a shot from Wei Koh's Instragram that showed him wearing the new Kermit.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Hair remnants from my head that I had torn out when I got the information that two years of waiting for the Hulk had gone to the toilet. The staff did not let me leave them on the floor in the living room ...


Shouldn't they just use the same waiting for the new Sub LV?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> How the hell did they get their hands on new Submariner examples so quickly if ADs didn't have them?


Rolex probably sent samples, maybe non-working samples, to the big name journalists.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Shouldn't they just use the same waiting for the new Sub LV?


Only after September 10 will all declarations be verified. Then I will receive information whether the old Hulk subscriptions will be transferred to Shrek or not. I preferred to sign up for the new model, because it can only be done until this Friday - all lists will be closed later.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


>


Well, you might not like it, but doesn't The Big Guy do everything?

Not to start a touchy convo or anything.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am starting to believe that this virus is engineered since it's not following the same patterns as the previous ones.


You can shut the fawk up right there about "engineered". I do not respect conspiracy theories.

_Of course_ it's "not following the same patterns" because we humans haven't experienced it before. There's a million viruses out there that we haven't gotten sick with yet, too. We get lucky with a lot of them and fight them off successfully, but once in a while - and increasingly as we push further into the once-undisturbed natural world - we'll catch something that we're not ready to defend against. Happened with HIV, happened with the Spanish Kansas flu, happened with Ebola, and it'll happen again. You can bet your Lange on it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, you might not like it, but doesn't The Big Guy do everything?
> 
> Not to start a touchy convo or anything.


Yes, but that's not why I disliked it. Just trying to say a nice word to our good resident Dr and mod is all.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's another analogy...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Interesting. Isn't the 'rona virus God's work too?
> 
> Asking for a friend...
> 
> View attachment 15427598


I remember a comment that "Mother Nature is very good at putting carbon back into the ground," even if it means killing off most life on the surface (as has happened in the past). So, yeah, 'Rona is going Her work. 

On the bright side for us, the waitlists will get real short real quick!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Rolexes releases a few new watches and we forget its Tuesday?!










In all seriousness, I don't think I'll be chasing any of the new Submariners. I think I might like the Shrek, but I have to _love_ a watch like that to spend that kind of money. I have a black dial on my GMT LN and I don't think I need another black dial + cyclops watch in my collection. Maybe if I see it in the metal? Plus I just purchased my Submersible.

A bit disappointed with the releases and kicking myself a bit for not ponying up for a Hulk at grey prices 3-4 months ago. (But I really love my PAM). I think I was chasing the Hulk because it was the watch to chase and not necessarily because I loved the green.

Let's see what 2021 brings! I'm young in my career and should likely be saving and investing (esp. with covid and uncertainty). Plenty of years ahead to lust and chase Rollies and beyond!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> You can shut the fawk up right there about "engineered". I do not respect conspiracy theories.
> 
> _Of course_ it's "not following the same patterns" because we humans haven't experienced it before. There's a million viruses out there that we haven't gotten sick with yet, too. We get lucky with a lot of them and fight them off successfully, but once in a while - and increasingly as we push further into the once-undisturbed natural world - we'll catch something that we're not ready to defend against. Happened with HIV, happened with the Spanish Kansas flu, happened with Ebola, and it'll happen again. You can bet your Lange on it.


Hmm... the Spanish flu was a 100 years ago, different circumstances (war, tranches), different means. HIV is a retrovirus, only transmissible by sex or blood contamination, the only one of its kind we had to deal with. Ebola came and went without spreading accross the globe. Covid is not a first of a kind, it's a well known virus that existed and has been known for a certain time. Nature knows how to deal with threats, but Covid 19 is out of control; yes, in my books, it's not the work of nature. Last but not least, there is a lot of evil in the world we are living in, don't you think that labeling any attempt to see it under conspiray theory is playing the evil game?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Only thing I understood in that video was "Submariner" and "mm." Always wondered how people handled things like that in a different language...
> 
> "You can learn anything in this thread."


I am going to search for a video in Indian or Farsi. Just for kicks


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hmm... the Spanish flu was a 100 years ago, different circumstances (war, tranches), different means. HIV is a retrovirus, only transmissible by sex or blood contamination, the only one of its kind we had to deal with. Ebola came and went without spreading accross the globe. Covid is not a first of a kind, it's a well known virus that existed and has been known for a certain time. Nature knows how to deal with threats, but Covid 19 is out of control; yes, in my books, it's not the work of nature. Last but not least, there is a lot of evil in the world we are living in, don't you think that labeling any attempt to see it under conspiray theory is playing the evil game?


How can I downvote your horseshit?

The Spanish _Kansas_ flu was a bird-borne flu, dropped by migratory birds and picked up by US troops doing basic training in Kansas. Yes, it was easily spread like CV19 is today; and yes, intercontinental travel - this time with suitcases instead of guns - helped it along. Just because airport passengers aren't shooting at each other doesn't make CV19 any less pathogenic.

Ebola went away because it's not easily transmitted over the air. The worst localized outbreaks were from the deceased victims' family members kissing the body at their funerals. We also erred on the side of overreacting rather than inaction (the US's CV19 response has been "do nothing and wait").

HIV is also still, after forty years, _incurable_ and only manageable at best. It mutates far too quickly to vaccinate against. Only strict social measures were able to slow it down, and again, unlike CV19, it's not airborne, which made it manageable. It would've been a devastating disaster if it weren't.

The genomic history of CV19 - the amount of change that differentiates it from known coronaviruses - is too different to have been engineered by hand even in the best laboratory conditions. _Even if we tried,_ we couldn't breed any viruses into what CV19 is.

As far as I care, you can take your conspiracy ******** and shove it. You need to get back to reality real quick.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think I was chasing the Hulk because it was the watch to chase and not necessarily because I loved the green.


And that is exactly the reason why not to get something. You gotta love it!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Good morning guys. Do you like my latest addition? I acquired it this past weekend. Kinda unexpected, but don't let a gift from above slip away if it falls in you lap.......


If it's a gift from above, we always say Amen.

That's a beautiful watch brother @Jason71

Good catch mate. Also good to know you are all okay and can be here to post. Hope the crazy workload is light being up for you and you can settle into some normalcy soon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Welcome to the dark side of WUS, the source of all truth and wisdom. If you decide to join us, always remember that all the knowledge that you acquire here must only be used for the good of mankind


LOL. And your nose grows as you said that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> They usely interrupt supplies before the launch; remember, people were suspecting a new OP because the 39mm disappeared from ADs


Yup and the old 36mm with the 3,6,9 dial because I couldn't get one and my local ADs all said stocks have dried up and they haven't seen one in ages.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I had a Hulk in my hands back in February at DavidSWs shop. I think it was around $13k then?
> 
> Coulda, shoulda, woulda!


In business, never hesitate. You snooze, you lose.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Higher evolution, people. Higher. Evolution.


Okay. I might try that. I got to admit that running my fingers on someone's smooth legs is quite _ahem_


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Indeed, rolex.com is replacing pictures with SS crowns to YG crown.
> The pdf brochures was still showing SS crown a few hours ago, now is back to YG.


Why do I care?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In business, never hesitate. You snooze, you lose.


Holy truth. You win once and lose three times until you finally learn to make the right decisions.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> I'm working a great deal of the time now. 50-60hrs per week. Covid19 is definitely here for a while, but it definitely seems to be evolving. Maybe it's just that I'm seeing a younger population infected. For instance, I did the anesthesia this past Friday on a Covid19 positive patient for a C-section. You would have never known that she had it except she had been tested pre-operatively. After she tested positive, she did admit to loss of taste in the last few days before testing. Otherwise, asymptomatic.
> 
> It kinda sucked being in the OR with her for nearly 3 hours in close proximity. She was a large lady and it made it difficult to do the anesthesia and surgery. I don't have any symptoms yet, so hopefully I'll keep from getting it. We are starting to run low on N95 masks. Mine is probably more like an N75 now since it has been worn so much.
> 
> Thanks for asking. I sometimes feel all alone in all this.


Although we are not physically there with you but you know you can come here and de-stress or unwind. Someone is always here 24/7 so there'll be one of us to interact with. Meanwhile, Stay safe bro!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Rolex envelope? Is that where they stash the cash for "priority waiting lists?"


Damn. He must slip in a blank cheque. Now I know what I am doing wrong. I go with a box of cash and they look so embarrassed accepting it in front of other customers. Must be more discrete like bother Mario here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's bad news Jason, especially since you are not seing signs of improvements, and more younger infected; I am starting to believe that this virus is engineered since it's not following the same patterns as the previous ones. Kudos for your efforts at the front lines, but I am uppalled to know that you still don't have supplies of fresh N95 masks, I mean, come on, how hard is it to mass produce those low tech but vital masks? we did go to the moon, didn't we?
> 
> Stay safe Bro, and log in whenever you need some company, OoO is 24/7 active (thanks to Sleepless in Perth, Bro Dog that is)


#nra

LOL


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Only after September 10 will all declarations be verified. Then I will receive information whether the old Hulk subscriptions will be transferred to Shrek or not. I preferred to sign up for the new model, because it can only be done until this Friday - all lists will be closed later.


My AD doesn't do anything quite that official. They just take your name, number, and email and say we'll let you know...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jason, you are NEVER alone in this. You gotta remember that...
> 
> Congrats on the Batgirl btw.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I might try that. I got to admit that running my fingers on someone's smooth legs is quite _ahem_


Whoa, down boy!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Whoa, down boy!


LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I might try that. I got to admit that running my fingers on someone's smooth legs is quite _ahem_


Oh, and if there is ever an OoO GTG, I'm not sitting next to you.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> My AD doesn't do anything quite that official. They just take your name, number, and email and say we'll let you know...


We have a declaration to be filled out. Name, surname, date and signature plus an advance payment of 10% of the price tag. Then, after September 10, there will be a verification. What it will look like - I do not know. I am supposed to be called later with further instructions on whether or not you have been accepted on the list. Sick situation, ****ty regulations, I'm already disgusted with all this shell.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Whoa, down boy!


I meant my wife's smooth legs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, and if there is ever an OoO GTG, I'm not sitting next to you.


I will stroke your smooth thighs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> We have a declaration to be filled out. Name, surname, date and signature plus an advance payment of 10% of the price tag. Then, after September 10, there will be a verification. What it will look like - I do not know. I am supposed to be called later with further instructions on whether or not you have been accepted on the list. Sick situation, ****ty regulations, I'm already disgusted with all this shell.


It's not that hard in Australia. We register our interest with our own favourite AD and they call you when your name is next. No stress if you turn them down as the list is so long that they have enough customers for ten years (as I am told). One very large chain AD here told me that they have 1,000 expression of interest for the BLRO when I last enquired. At the rate of Rolex sending it out like two to three a year, it will take 300 years to clear the people on the list!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will stroke your smooth thighs


Thanks for the visual...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's not that hard in Australia. We register our interest with our own favourite AD and they call you when your name is next. No stress if you turn them down as the list is so long that they have enough customers for ten years (as I am told). One very large chain AD here told me that they have 1,000 expression of interest for the BLRO when I last enquired. At the rate of Rolex sending it out like two to three a year, it will take 300 years to clear the people on the list!!!


In 300 years, the average temperature in Australia will be around 45C, and the continent will be inhabited only by intelligent amphibians and reptiles.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks for the visual...


You're welcome. It's all about the experience


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> In 300 years, the average temperature in Australia will be around 45C, and the continent will be inhabited only by intelligent amphibians and reptiles.


All the better reason to own a mechanical watch over quartz!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> In 300 years, the average temperature in Australia will be around 45C, and the continent will be inhabited only by intelligent amphibians and reptiles.


LOL. That's true too. Too many crocodiles here.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will stroke your smooth thighs


Stroke worthy thighs...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks for the visual...


I found a better gif for you brother BSF...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In business, never hesitate. You snooze, you lose.


Absolutely, but I did still have hopes of getting one a retail at that point.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> *You can shut the fawk up right there* about "engineered". I do not respect conspiracy theories.
> 
> _Of course_ it's "not following the same patterns" because we humans haven't experienced it before. There's a million viruses out there that we haven't gotten sick with yet, too. We get lucky with a lot of them and fight them off successfully, but once in a while - and increasingly as we push further into the once-undisturbed natural world - we'll catch something that we're not ready to defend against. Happened with HIV, happened with the Spanish Kansas flu, happened with Ebola, and it'll happen again. You can bet your Lange on it.





BarracksSi said:


> *How can I downvote your horseshit?*
> 
> The Spanish _Kansas_ flu was a bird-borne flu, dropped by migratory birds and picked up by US troops doing basic training in Kansas. Yes, it was easily spread like CV19 is today; and yes, intercontinental travel - this time with suitcases instead of guns - helped it along. Just because airport passengers aren't shooting at each other doesn't make CV19 any less pathogenic.
> 
> ...


First of all BS, mind your language. This is not the first time you misbehave with me; you can disagree with me, but do it politely, otherwise you will be served a good dose of soup. Second, get your facts right, there is a lot of things that are awfully wrong in those statements you made. Third, I'll give you a French saying to ponder on: "la culture, c'est comme la confiture, moins on en a, plus on l'étale"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> First of all BS, mind your language. This is not the first time you misbehave with me; you can disagree with me, but do it politely, otherwise you will be served a good dose of soup. Second, get your facts right, there is a lot of things that are awfully wrong in those statements you made. Third, I'll give you a French saying to ponder on: "la culture, c'est comme la confiture, moins on en a, plus on l'étale"


I have no patience for willful idiocy. None whatsoever. Get your history and your facts straight, otherwise you can go back into your hole in the ground.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Guys, please take this offline.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bite your tongue three times before spitting the word on your brother OoO. And when you have to, do it on a private message. EOT.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I'll be honest with you BT. I'm thinking that if I ever get another Rolex my preference would be with baton hands. Yeah I'd like a white dial explorer but that will never happen. Don't need another cyclops with Mercedes hands so it narrows it down a bit and there is one that I have always admired even before I was into Rolex as a brand. It always caught my eye and our brother Jman has plenty to answer for.


I like the Z Blue but too close to my Air-King for me to consider.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

On a happier note...






Better, right?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Back to pretty girl and watch talk...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I found a better gif for you brother BSF...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I hear you...I screwed up by dumping the OP39W... I would like to see the OP41 in blue and maybe even that silver dial with yellow gold. suspect hard to come by but hey will be near an AD next week so...


I think the OP39W and OP39B will be two that are most likely to hold value, if not appreciate over time. Especially the OP39W and probably should have bought yours, but at my age just as well I didn't.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I like the Z Blue but too close to my Air-King for me to consider.


I like the Z Blue as well! However, a friend has one and the bezel is a complete scratch magnet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I have no patience for willful idiocy. None whatsoever. Get your history and your facts straight, otherwise you can go back into your hole in the ground.


We all learn from friendly discourse here on OoO. We might not always agree but let's keep the tone respectful.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> View attachment 15427932


"Those legs aren't the only reason I'm marrying you honey, but they go a long way towards it." ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Bite your tongue three times before spitting the word on your brother OoO. And when you have to, do it on a private message. EOT.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

A little light reading at lunch today. I don't think this book realizes that ALL jogging/running I do is SLOW.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> How can I downvote your horseshit?
> 
> The Spanish _Kansas_ flu was a bird-borne flu, dropped by migratory birds and picked up by US troops doing basic training in Kansas. Yes, it was easily spread like CV19 is today; and yes, intercontinental travel - this time with suitcases instead of guns - helped it along. Just because airport passengers aren't shooting at each other doesn't make CV19 any less pathogenic.
> 
> ...


I think you need to settle down


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I have no patience for willful idiocy. None whatsoever. Get your history and your facts straight, otherwise you can go back into your hole in the ground.


FO!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> "Those legs aren't the only reason I'm marrying you honey, but they go a long way towards it." ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Back to pretty girl and watch talk...


I second that! I have moved on to the next phase


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually I do that. I just didn't want to appear insane.


Insanity is a prerequisite for OoO brotherhood.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> In 300 years, the average temperature in Australia will be around 45C, and the continent will be inhabited only by intelligent amphibians and reptiles.


In other words - no change? ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I think you need to settle down


There's opinions, which don't matter much; and then there's willful misrepresentation of facts, which we know gets people hurt. The latter should be called out and dispensed with every time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Insanity is a prerequisite for OoO brotherhood.


Plus 1000 posts.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> you don't "appear" , you are.


We all are.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15427944


Godfrey.

Some things are worth godfreying...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> First of all BS, mind your language. This is not the first time you misbehave with me; you can disagree with me, but do it politely, otherwise you will be served a good dose of soup. Second, get your facts right, there is a lot of things that are awfully wrong in those statements you made. Third, I'll give you a French saying to ponder on: "la culture, c'est comme la confiture, moins on en a, plus on l'étale"


It is a good saying if I may say myself


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> You mean DJ41. That went away on a trade way back.
> 
> Between the two? DJ41.
> 
> ...


Sound reasoning Sap.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15427940
> 
> A little light reading at lunch today. I don't think this book realizes that ALL jogging/running I do is SLOW.


So, how many kilos did you loose after reading the book?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

These are really nice legs if I may say so myself.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> You always have good eyes bro


You noticed that too. PF sees things that I flat a$$ miss altogether.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> 21mm lug width is silly.


How so?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps. But it never bothered me on the Explorer II.


The 21mm lug width might actually be the only benefit of the newest submariners due to possible better balance on the wrist than their predecessors. When I owned my Explorer II Polar, I recall it wore incredibly well on my scrawny flat wrist.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Are they 21mm?


Yes


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Correct, 21mm lug width on the 42mm Explorer II.


#NRA


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15427944


Did that come out of a bottle

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Back to pretty girl and watch talk...


Ah. Now it's no secret what's underneath 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> There's opinions, which don't matter much; and then there's willful misrepresentation of facts, which we know gets people hurt. The latter should be called out and dispensed with every time.


Or there's known knowns, known unknowns and unknown unknowns 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't dare going out of OoO to check the whining; did it start yet?


Whiners (whingers) are always out there. For the most part I've gradually learned to tune them out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> My ears are burning.
> 
> Probably because I lit a q-tip and tried to see inside.


Bet 59 recommended that. Watch out for little red's cousin.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> I'm working a great deal of the time now. 50-60hrs per week. Covid19 is definitely here for a while, but it definitely seems to be evolving. Maybe it's just that I'm seeing a younger population infected. For instance, I did the anesthesia this past Friday on a Covid19 positive patient for a C-section. You would have never known that she had it except she had been tested pre-operatively. After she tested positive, she did admit to loss of taste in the last few days before testing. Otherwise, asymptomatic.
> 
> It kinda sucked being in the OR with her for nearly 3 hours in close proximity. She was a large lady and it made it difficult to do the anesthesia and surgery. I don't have any symptoms yet, so hopefully I'll keep from getting it. We are starting to run low on N95 masks. Mine is probably more like an N75 now since it has been worn so much.
> 
> Thanks for asking. I sometimes feel all alone in all this.


I hope you continue to stay well. My understanding is there are outliers of both false positive and false negative COVID19 tests. Really great to hear from you and congratulations in your acquisition of a BLNR.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Caught up. Interesting reads.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Local pharma has flu shots in... Was thinking of getting but pharmacist suggested waiting couple more weeks. @59 what say you? 
Can check with doc...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Back to pretty girl and watch talk...


Speaking of pretty...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Local pharma has flu shots in... Was thinking of getting but pharmacist suggested waiting couple more weeks. @59 what say you?
> Can check with doc...


I had planned to go in next week or the week after. For sure this month. Get the high dose vaccine.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I hope you continue to stay well. My understanding is there are outliers of both false positive and false negative COVID19 tests. Really great to hear from you and congratulations in your acquisition of a BLNR.


Yeah if I happened to be in an AD and was offered any SS in demand at this point I would just buy it to hoard.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I had planned to go in next week or the week after. For sure this month. Get the high dose vaccine.


This pharmacist said 2 weeks to build up if works and then few months coverage. Only thought about since MT/WY next week. Course with all the masks guess no flu this year.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^don't ask about the table


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> There's opinions, which don't matter much; and then there's willful misrepresentation of facts, which we know gets people hurt. The latter should be called out and dispensed with every time.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, how many kilos did you loose after reading the book?


At least half of one...excreted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> At least half of one...excreted.


That counts too...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> This pharmacist said 2 weeks to build up if works and then few months coverage. Only thought about since MT/WY next week. Course with all the masks guess no flu this year.


Don't count on masks preventing flu this winter. If you're going to leave for MT/WY next week, my advice would be get flu shots for you and Mrs. BT Thursday or Friday of this week.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

And i think the 2nd half of it will be joining it VERY soon!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Don't count on masks preventing flu this winter. If you're going to leave for MT/WY next week, my advice would be get flu shots for you and Mrs. BT Thursday or Friday of this week.


TIC on masks.

But if 2 weeks to be effective?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will stroke your smooth thighs


You Dog you!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like the Z Blue as well! However, a friend has one and the bezel is a complete scratch magnet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aren't all smooth polished bezels? I'd still do it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15427944


O.M.Geez!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I second that! I have moved on to the next phase


You peeping thru a keyhole Dog?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> In other words - no change? ;-)


No no, he said "intelligent"!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Some things are worth godfreying...
> 
> View attachment 15427949


I'd like this twice if I could.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

In case y'all are bored with the new releases, you can still save money and go with Hewblow:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> How so?


I guess it would be far less silly if aftermarket strap makers make more 21 mm.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> How can you not like that green, though?
> 
> Wife is in love with the yellow. I think the yellow will sell well for women for sure.


Loves the now discontinued 34mm green dial. The new one? Not so much.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> In case y'all are bored with the new releases, you can still save money and go with Hewblow:
> 
> View attachment 15428109


Looks like something a teenybopper might wear.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah if I happened to be in an AD and was offered any SS in demand at this point I would just buy it to hoard.


Just heading to an AD now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Rolex probably sent samples, maybe non-working samples, to the big name journalists.


It's possible. All the videos uploaded thus far have the hands frozen at the standard 10:10:31 exactly. Perhaps they ARE really non-working demos.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> TIC on masks.
> 
> But if 2 weeks to be effective?


Go ahead a get flu shots this week and don't worry about onset of effectiveness. Actually masks well might help moderate flu season this year. Enjoy your upcoming trip.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I guess it would be far less silly if aftermarket strap makers make more 21 mm.


Sooner than later Everest and RubberB will come out with stuff to fit the latest 21mm Submariners. Plain aftermarket straps don't work all that well on six digit subs.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And I have my thoughts on Rolex and queues - the real ones, or the more imaginary ones. In fact, we are like these guys, staring at the empty TV (Rolex) ...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> In case y'all are bored with the new releases, you can still save money and go with Hewblow:
> 
> View attachment 15428109


I don't play European football. Am I allowed to buy it?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> How can I downvote your horseshit?
> 
> The Spanish _Kansas_ flu was a bird-borne flu, dropped by migratory birds and picked up by US troops doing basic training in Kansas. Yes, it was easily spread like CV19 is today; and yes, intercontinental travel - this time with suitcases instead of guns - helped it along. Just because airport passengers aren't shooting at each other doesn't make CV19 any less pathogenic.
> 
> ...


Why the anger and vitriol? PF is entitled to his opinion even if you feel it is utter nonsense.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Why the anger and vitriol? PF is entitled to his opinion even if you feel it is utter nonsense.


Without diving down a rabbit hole, that conspiracy nonsense is how we got the "Covid" the "Kung Flu" and all of that other racist drivel. The constant need to blame an entity versus the simple realization that nature can create some pretty potent viruses.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Put the Sub on some fabric, today. Crown & Buckle Chevron strap. They are very nice quality for the price.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> You can shut the fawk up right there about "engineered". I do not respect conspiracy theories.
> 
> _Of course_ it's "not following the same patterns" because we humans haven't experienced it before. There's a million viruses out there that we haven't gotten sick with yet, too. We get lucky with a lot of them and fight them off successfully, but once in a while - and increasingly as we push further into the once-undisturbed natural world - we'll catch something that we're not ready to defend against. Happened with HIV, happened with the Spanish Kansas flu, happened with Ebola, and it'll happen again. You can bet your Lange on it.


I'll bet you this virus has a patent. JS

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> ^don't ask about the table


Oh, I want to ask. Did you build it!?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Oh, I want to ask. Did you build it!?


Finger check on my phone... Sigh


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> How can I downvote your horseshit?
> 
> The Spanish _Kansas_ flu was a bird-borne flu, dropped by migratory birds and picked up by US troops doing basic training in Kansas. Yes, it was easily spread like CV19 is today; and yes, intercontinental travel - this time with suitcases instead of guns - helped it along. Just because airport passengers aren't shooting at each other doesn't make CV19 any less pathogenic.
> 
> ...


So you're saying it didn't originate from a lab in China?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> What the difference in thickness between the ETA Tudor black bay which 12.7mm and the new Sub?


If the 116610 is any indication at all it's about 13mm. So actually slightly thicker than the Black Bay ETA. BUT, the Submariner's case hides it's thickness so well (by using a more convex caseback) it wears a lot thinner on wrist.

Same case with my Datejust and Explorer/Explorer II.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Without diving down a rabbit hole, that conspiracy nonsense is how we got the "Covid" the "Kung Flu" and all of that other racist drivel. The constant need to blame an entity versus the simple realization that nature can create some pretty potent viruses.


Did OJ do it?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Why the anger and vitriol? PF is entitled to his opinion even if you feel it is utter nonsense.


There's "opinion" and then there's flat-out ignorance and denial. It's like the difference between saying "I don't like green" and "that color isn't green." He's proven before that he chooses to ignore facts and then come up with his own garbage theories, and perpetuating this conspiracy crap is not at all helpful to anyone here. He can freely wonder "what if?" but that's the absolute limit.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> So you're saying it didn't originate from a lab in China?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yup.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> At least half of one...excreted.


Now there's a visual.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Admittedly that one is brand new but pre owned examples still under warranty are fetching at least AUD$20k.





BarracksSi said:


> What the fawk...


Stupid price tag for stupid buyers.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Just heading to an AD now.


Godfrey

Absolutely nothing! Won't let me get on a list. Won't take a deposit.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Actually I just had my 40th bday this weekend. My wife was thoughtful and threw it with a Simpsons theme!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Absolutely nothing! Won't let me get on a list. Won't take a deposit.


A like for the info.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Put the Sub on some fabric, today. Crown & Buckle Chevron strap. They are very nice quality for the price.


I like that. What makes the Chevron strap that much better than a normal nato?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> At least half of one...excreted.


pics or gtfo


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ooops, forgot I've been wearing this for the last hour:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> pics or gtfo


GF

Not sure why I thought of it now, but "pics or gtfo" reminded me of the line a roommate used to copy-paste into AOL chatroom PMs:

"Hi, are you female and do you have a pic?"

It worked more often than I'm willing to admit.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I like that. What makes the Chevron strap that much better than a normal nato?


Adjustable size and a lack of a bunch of ugly fabric hanging all over the place. It has an actual buckle on the underside and the fabric tucks under as well.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Did OJ do it?


Pfft, I blame trump. For everything. 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Good morning guys. Do you like my latest addition? I acquired it this past weekend. Kinda unexpected, but don't let a gift from above slip away if it falls in you lap.......


That's a sassy Batgirl, congrats!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Pfft, I blame trump. For everything. 😂


I never trust a person who knows everything with certainty. Even myself.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd hope to find a blue 3-6-9 OP36, then, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I like all the OP41s better than the OP39s (size on wrist TBD) so that's fine. I want to hold out for Explorer-Milgauss-AK updates, though.
> 
> I hope the new OP colors aren't a bust. I can imagine some speculators snapping them up while saying, "These SUCK and will only be around for a year, so they'll jump in value later!" but I'm not convinced that the typical person walking into a Rolex shop is already looking for bright yellow watches.


Not difficult to find at all. $5,100 and it's yours.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> There's "opinion" and then there's flat-out ignorance and denial. It's like the difference between saying "I don't like green" and "that color isn't green." He's proven before that he chooses to ignore facts and then come up with his own garbage theories, and perpetuating this conspiracy crap is not at all helpful to anyone here. He can freely wonder "what if?" but that's the absolute limit.


Yes, I get what you're saying. That said, if 2020 has taught me one thing is that two people can look at the same set of facts and factual data to back those facts up, but come away with two vastly different conclusions. Just saying brother...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Yes, I get what you're saying. That said, if 2020 has taught me one thing is that two people can look at the same set of facts and factual data to back those facts up, but come away with two vastly different conclusions. Just saying brother...


But alternative facts really aren't facts. And opinions aren't facts, either, as much as some people try to pass them off as such.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will stroke your smooth thighs


Get a room you two


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> It's possible. All the videos uploaded thus far have the hands frozen at the standard 10:10:31 exactly. Perhaps they ARE really non-working demos.


You are right! Excellent observation, they are indeed non-working demos; I just checked multiple videos, they are all frozen at the same time and date (28), and with all the handling with the crown in, they are not moving; surely they don't even have movements, Rolex wouldn't trust them with all those watches. Now to think of it, the Blue bezel ones must be SS, they are not going to send WG to youtubers and journalists


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> So you're saying it didn't originate from a lab in China?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Are you saying it originated from a lab in China?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Yes, I get what you're saying. That said, if 2020 has taught me one thing is that two people can look at the same set of facts and factual data to back those facts up, but come away with two vastly different conclusions. Just saying brother...





yngrshr said:


> But alternative facts really aren't facts. And opinions aren't facts, either, as much as some people try to pass them off as such.


+1 to yngrshr --

There's a cartoon out there that had a "9" painted on the ground and two people looking at it from opposite sides, so that one says, "It's a nine," and the other says, "No, it's a six." The original cartoon suggested that one's opinion depends on their perspective.

But there was a followup some time afterwards that said, No, one of those people is correct and the other is wrong, because someone else painted the "9" with a specific intent and meaning in the first place. So if it was originally a "9", it's still a "9", and the person who thinks it's a "6" is factually incorrect.

I have a similarly short fuse when it comes to other whackos like flat-earthers and Moon landing denialists. It can be fun to game out what if the Earth was actually flat or how hard it would've been to fake the Moon landing, but they'd still never stand up to more than five minutes of scrutiny - which means that the people who honestly believe the BS theories are incapable of actual reasoning.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> There's "opinion" and then there's flat-out ignorance and denial. It's like the difference between saying "I don't like green" and "that color isn't green." He's proven before that he chooses to ignore facts and then come up with his own garbage theories, and perpetuating this conspiracy crap is not at all helpful to anyone here. He can freely wonder "what if?" but that's the absolute limit.


Still that's no reason for that tone brother. We're friends here aren't we?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Are you saying it originated from a lab in China?


Aren't you not saying that it didn't not originate not from China?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Still that's no reason for that tone brother. We're friends here aren't we?


Maybe I'm flashing back to the locker room at the Barracks.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Still that's no reason for that tone brother. We're friends here aren't we?


I think we are until someone says some dangerous sh*t, which I believe that comment being referred to was.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Aren't you not saying that it didn't not originate not from China?


I'm not saying where it's from so there's that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Are*n't* you *not* saying that it did*n't* *not* originate *not* from China?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Not sure why I thought of it now, but "pics or gtfo" reminded me of the line a roommate used to copy-paste into AOL chatroom PMs:
> 
> ...


You saying that's how you met Mrs. BSi?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Pfft, I blame Rolex. For everything. 😂


FIFY.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> I think we are until someone says some dangerous sh*t, which I believe that comment being referred to was.


Let's agree to disagree. No one person has the ability to infuse the hostility we're seeing everyday everywhere. Not Trump, not Xi.

If we can't keep a cool head and treat others with respect, we're walking right into the traps WILLINGLY.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I think we are until someone says some dangerous sh*t, which I believe that comment being referred to was.


Yeah, that's true. We're going on eight months of this crap here in the States and we've still got people who'd rather shoot their neighbors than even try to contribute to public health.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> In case y'all are bored with the new releases, you can still save money and go with Hewblow:
> 
> View attachment 15428109


Nice glove


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Finally caught up


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

yngrshr said:


> But alternative facts really aren't facts. And opinions aren't facts, either, as much as some people try to pass them off as such.


I get that and agree 100%. Not suggesting anything different other than two people can look at the facts, but come away with different opinions.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You saying that's how you met Mrs. BSi?


Nah, that was my roommate using that line. Only walked in on him a couple times (we didn't use the ol' "sock-on-the-door" signal).

Met someone else myself, but she turned out to be batting for the other team. And no, she wouldn't share.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> There's "opinion" and then there's flat-out ignorance and denial. It's like the difference between saying "I don't like green" and "that color isn't green." He's proven before that he chooses to ignore facts and then come up with his own garbage theories, and perpetuating this conspiracy crap is not at all helpful to anyone here. He can freely wonder "what if?" but that's the absolute limit.


You're talking about ignorance? you're a trumpet boy for God's sake, you're not a scientist! You are judging me you looser? by the time you learned to blow your trumpet, I was already retired. Who the F you think you are?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Keep your cool brothers and have a good one


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Pfft, I blame trump. For everything. 😂


Not to point fingers, but have you ever tried his wine?? What crap!

Btw, we need a term for when you reply a second time to a post...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I never trust a person who knows everything with certainty. Even myself.


After death and taxes, I'm out.

Not even sure about the sun coming up in the east: If you're at the North Pole, isn't every direction South?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> Without diving down a rabbit hole, that conspiracy nonsense is how we got the "Covid" the "Kung Flu" and all of that other racist drivel. The constant need to blame an entity versus the simple realization that nature can create some pretty potent viruses.


And you kiddo, do you have a dog in this fight? don't even think to pull the racist card here! don't you have a Rolex to sell to repair a toilet or something?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I never trust a person who knows everything with certainty. Even myself.


Wait, I know for a fact this is a beautiful woman.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> You're talking about ignorance? you're a trumpet boy for God's sake, you're not a scientist! You are judging me you looser? by the time you learned to blow your trumpet, I was already retired. Who the F you think you are?


lulz

Music was a side gig for me. I was in the wrong place at the wrong time to make a software tool and get bought up by some inve$tors, but science and nerdy shyt were always hobbies of mine. Got a lot of family in various fields who know what's up, including genomics.

What you've been spouting about "engineered virus" is flat-out garbage. Nothing from the CDC or WHO, nothing published in the Lancet, nothing at NEJM, nothing at any other reputable source of research even hints that it's "engineered." It's not "opinion", and it's dangerous. You need to put that idea in the shredder and never consider it again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Aren't you not saying that it didn't not originate not from China?


Not really.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> I get that and agree 100%. Not suggesting anything different other than two people can look at the facts, but come away with different opinions.


Totally agree with that, but in this situation there is no fact whatsoever that would enable someone to come away with that opinion unless they were relying on conspiracy theory nonsense and made up crap. The actual facts point the opposite way.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I'm not saying where it's from so there's that.


Omega says it came from the Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> And you kiddo, do you have a dog in this fight? don't even think to pull the racist card here! don't you have a Rolex to sell to repair a toilet or something?


What the hell is your problem? I didn't call you a racist. I said that discussing this in this light (i.e. this Chinese lab-engineered virus conspiracy garbage) is what has unfortunately allowed for some racism to bloom (we've seen assaults on Asian Americans *skyrocket* due to this crap).

And, seriously - Screw you for that garbage elitist comment, though. Pathetic retort when you were too ignorant at the outset to even interpret my comment correctly.

I guess money can't buy reading comprehension.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Let's all take a breather and go to our corners for a short time out here.....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> What the hell is your problem? I didn't call you a racist. I said that discussing this in this light (i.e. this Chinese lab-engineered virus conspiracy garbage) is what has unfortunately allowed for some racism to bloom (we've seen assaults on Asian Americans *skyrocket* due to this crap).
> 
> And, seriously - Screw you for that garbage elitist comment, though. Pathetic retort when you were too ignorant at the outset to even interpret my comment correctly.
> 
> I guess money can't buy reading comprehension.


FO kiddo, you are with grown ups here


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Let's all take a breather and go to our corners for a short time out here.....


Eh, that's not going to happen with some buffoon slinging around school-yard insults about someone being poorer than them. Not sure you can put true colors back in a box like that, Mav.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Now there's a visual.


I AM a hearty boy! What else can I say but...YOU'RE WELCOME!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> FO kiddo, you are with grown ups here


Says the guy who was too ignorant to actually read the comment correctly.

Re-read and try again. I have faith that you'll be able to get it if you try hard enough.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Says the *snowflake* who was too ignorant to actually read the comment correctly.
> 
> Re-read and try again. I have faith that you'll be able to get it if you try hard enough.


FIFY


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Finally caught up


400 posts today and counting.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I AM a hearty boy! What else can I say but...YOU'RE WELCOME!


_checks timestamps of ithardin's posts_
_checks clock_

Holy fu.... You ok?!?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> FIFY


Eh, I avoid personal insults (it's a way to show that you're losing an argument generally). I think PF's utterly hilarious misreading of my comment speaks for itself. And his insults after-the-fact add even more. I tend to like it when people bury themselves.

Less work for me.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> pics or gtfo


Pics would violate the TOS...I hope.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Pics would violate the TOS...I hope.


Only one way to find out


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> 400 posts today and counting.


I like that dog.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Nah, that was my roommate using that line. Only walked in on him a couple times (we didn't use the ol' "sock-on-the-door" signal).
> 
> *Met someone else myself, but she turned out to be batting for the other team. And no, she wouldn't share.*


No biggie. You can always offer to stand off to the side and just watch. I hear that's very popular...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> I get that and agree 100%. Not suggesting anything different other than two people can look at the facts, but come away with different opinions.


Right, and "alternative facts" are often the version one doesn't agree with.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No biggie. You can always offer to stand off to the side and just watch. I hear that's very popular...


#NeverTooSoon


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> FO kiddo, you are with grown ups here


mostly, as it appears.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Right, and "alternative facts" are often the version one doesn't agree with.


More referring to literal alternative facts like anything that would support this thing being lab made. I feel like a new article confirming this has to be published every month to deal with the derp.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Without diving down a rabbit hole, that conspiracy nonsense is how we got the "Covid" the "Kung Flu" and all of that other racist drivel. The constant need to blame an entity versus the simple realization that nature can create some pretty potent viruses.


We probably need to curb the discussion here. Frankly, I think the word "racist" gets thrown around WAY TOO MUCH lately. Since it doesn't appear that we can have a sensible discussion without open minds. I guess the discussion touching on politics and the virus needs to cease.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't wanna go to sleep, come back and find OoO locked...So here's a little something to help cheer everyone up


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> More referring to literal alternative facts like anything that would support this thing being lab made. I feel like a new article confirming this has to be published every month to deal with the derp.


I was speaking in general to Mav's point. I was not at all commenting on the scientific debate at issue. Definitely not my field.

Just out of curiosity though, a google search came up with this:









Did the coronavirus escape from a Chinese lab? Here's what we know


Experts say animal-to-human transmission is far more likely, but some circumstantial evidence suggests it's possible it was accidentally released by a lab.




www.nbcnews.com





NBC news, nothing fringe. Doesn't completely rule out that it escaped from one of two Wuhan labs that study corona viruses, but indicates any such virus would have been a naturally occurring one.

I'm just ready for this thing to be gone.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> We probably need to curb the discussion here. Frankly, I think the word "racist" gets thrown around WAY TOO MUCH lately. Since it doesn't appear that we can have a sensible discussion without open minds. I guess the discussion touching on politics and the virus needs to cease.


Well, of course it does. And then you have people like PF that fly off the handle since they can't read and think they are being called a racist. That conspiracy stuff directly led to those remarks which unfortunately led to this stuff:









2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic


Groups that track the incidents related to the coronavirus report physical and verbal assaults, harassment and discrimination.




www.cbsnews.com





It's like a gross cycle. But it all starts with the conspiracy, unfortunately.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Don't wanna go to sleep, come back and find OoO locked...So here's a little something to help cheer everyone up


Now we're back on track!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Don't wanna go to sleep, come back and find OoO locked...So here's a little something to help cheer everyone up


Well that's nice.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I was speaking in general to Mav's point. I was not at all commenting on the scientific debate at issue. Definitely not my field.
> 
> Just out of curiosity though, a google search came up with this:
> 
> ...


Right; but articles like that are why the scientific community keeps having to respond:









Here's How Scientists Know Coronavirus Wasn't Made in a Lab


One of the conspiracy theories that has plagued attempts to keep people informed during the pandemic is the idea that the coronavirus was created in a laboratory. But the vast majority of scientists who have studied the virus agree that it evolved na




www.sciencealert.com





There was an article a few months back about how annoying scientists find this and I laughed a bit when I read it. I think it came out back in late April or early May. Every now and then something pops up _again_ and a response is then needed. It's kind of amusing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> FO kiddo, you are with grown ups here


Ok, look -

Maybe I'm being unfair and taking out my frustrations in this thread. I get that there's a lot of BS floating around and literally being weaponized to generate revenue (FB's and YT's entire models are based on outrage-creates-revenue), and saying "just Google it" leads to rabbit holes of *dis*information that will make you think Jimmy Hoffa created CV19 in an Illuminati lab.

But come on, man, it's been way too long to be so uninformed about this.

* I say *dis*information because there are entities who are actively creating lies and publishing them for ....God-knows-why.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Ok, look -
> 
> Maybe I'm being unfair and taking out my frustrations in this thread. I get that there's a lot of BS floating around and literally being weaponized to generate revenue (FB's and YT's entire models are based on outrage-creates-revenue), *and saying "just Google it" leads to rabbit holes of disinformation that will make you think Jimmy Hoffa created CV19 in an Illuminati lab*.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Google would probably bring up Plandemic or something at this point.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

We need to move-on guys. I’d hate to lock it


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Are you saying it originated from a lab in China?


Dunno. That was the information given. I don't KNOW shyt. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> We need to move-on guys. I'd hate to lock it


Acknowledged.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> +1 to yngrshr --
> 
> There's a cartoon out there that had a "9" painted on the ground and two people looking at it from opposite sides, so that one says, "It's a nine," and the other says, "No, it's a six." The original cartoon suggested that one's opinion depends on their perspective.
> 
> ...


We never landed on the moon!!! 
Eat a dick. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> We need to move-on guys. I'd hate to lock it


Testing JMod's patience:


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> We never landed on the moon!!!
> Eat a dick.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Have you seen the video of Buzz Aldrin punching the moon landing conspiracy theorist in the face?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Testing JMod's patience:
> 
> View attachment 15428288


BANNED.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> We never landed on the moon!!!
> Eat a dick.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well, you're correct - "we" as in "SoOoO'ers" didn't land on the Moon ?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

A small rat eating a goldfish to change the subject.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> A small rat eating a goldfish to change the subject.


That squirrel never landed on the moon.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

How about some cars?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> That squirrel never landed on the moon.


Yea, but I thought they sent a squirrel into space to make sure it was safe for humans?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> We need to move-on guys. I'd hate to lock it


Jason, we have a group that have a lot of affinties and that like to victimise themselves after lauching unsolicited personal attacks. Everything is written black on white.

@BarracksSi 
@yngrshr 
@Snaggletooth 
@Rusty427

The rest of us are all on the same page enjoying our time here, how about giving them a thread of their own were they can flourish and make friends of their own?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Just another day down under......









Snakes on a plate: Australian man shocked after massive serpents crash through kitchen ceiling


Snake catcher says two male snakes ‘some of the biggest and fattest’ he had seen, and appeared to be fighting over a female




www.theguardian.com


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Jason, we have a group that have a lot of affinties and that like to victimise themselves after lauching unsolicited personal attacks. Everything is written black on white.
> 
> @BarracksSi
> @yngrshr
> ...


Holy projection.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Merv said:


> Just another day down under......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of Down Under.

What is GM doing with Holden? Is it now just a parts shop that they are rebranding as GM Special Vehicles?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Yea, but I thought they sent a squirrel into space to make sure it was safe for humans?


Wasn't that MENKESs!?

I think my dad sent a squirrel to space once on a bottle rocket, though . . . .


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Jason, we have a group that have a lot of affinties and that like to victimise themselves after lauching unsolicited personal attacks. Everything is written black on white.
> 
> @BarracksSi
> @yngrshr
> ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Yea, but I thought they sent a squirrel into space to make sure it was safe for humans?


I'm surprised they sent humans at all after what happened to the squirrel...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Man alive. I have had a pretty annoying cough for about 12 days, now. Wife is COVID-tested pretty often so it's not that. Thinking a sinus issue. Just frustrating since when I walk around with my mask on and cough, people think I am trying to commit a chemical attack or something.

On a few meds, now, and I think I've downed about 4 bottles of cough syrup since it started.

With that said, I cannot wait for the long weekend. Extending mine from Thursday until Tuesday rather than Friday to Monday.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> With that said, I cannot wait for the long weekend. Extending mine from Thursday until Tuesday rather than Friday to Monday.


Oh yeah, it's Labor Day coming up, isn't it? This summer has blasted past at top speed...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

*Ok guys, I am out of OoO, I won't stay one more minute in a place where such people are tolerated.*


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Jason, we have a group that have a lot of affinties and that like to victimise themselves after lauching unsolicited personal attacks. Everything is written black on white.
> 
> @BarracksSi
> @yngrshr
> ...


We can't always agree with each other brother. We don't know what's behind any nerves stricken. But I'm all for accepting everybody's opinions without emotion. Civil debates would be a better option.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh yeah, it's Labor Day coming up, isn't it? This summer has blasted past at top speed...


I think we are all going to consider 2020 a "stolen summer", unfortunately. Explaining this to kids in the future will be interesting.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> How about some cars?


Both great colors too. I notice one side of the garage is decorated but not the other..

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Jason, we have a group that have a lot of affinties and that like to victimise themselves after lauching unsolicited personal attacks. Everything is written black on white.
> 
> @BarracksSi
> @yngrshr
> ...


Come on PF, grow a pair mate. Your contributions and knowledge of Rolex are great to read but you need to have a thicker skin. You seem to be able to dish it out and invite others to contribute to your passive aggressive confrontations on other threads yet when you are challenged here you become a shrinking violet.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Ok guys, I am out of OoO, I won't stay one more minute in a place where such people are tolerated.*


Hahahah, don't let the curtain stroke your ego too hard on the way out.

Goodbye mate.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> How about some cars?


Every time I look at C7 prices I think of buying one. Every time I look at my lack of car payment I back off.

Gorgeous.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Ok guys, I am out of OoO, I won't stay one more minute in a place where such people are tolerated.*


Nah man. This isn't the way.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Is anyone else as stupid as me and also thinks that these in-line ads are actually posts from people?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I think we are all going to consider 2020 a "stolen summer", unfortunately. Explaining this to kids in the future will be interesting.


I'm comparing it to the two years - _years!_ - that were taken away from schools and universities during the Plague and thinking that we're getting it easy. But I'm also bothered beyond belief about how disparate the outcomes have been among different countries.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Is anyone else as stupid as me and also thinks that these in-line ads are actually posts from people?


That's the point of the ads.

(psst: Magic Lasso if you're on a Mac)


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That's the point of the ads.
> 
> (psst: Magic Lasso if you're on a Mac)


The ads are just getting better and better, tho.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> The ads are just getting better and better, tho.


The last thing I want, though, is for random ads to reflect my browser history.

_turns_ Oh hi, Mrs BSi!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> The last thing I want, though, is for random ads to reflect my browser history.
> 
> _turns_ Oh hi, Mrs BSi!


Tracking ads are a recipe for divorce.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Is anyone else as stupid as me and also thinks that these in-line ads are actually posts from people?


Browsers don't seem to treat them the same. Sometimes Firefox renders them on top of posts, but with ads blocked they're just white spots that blank out the page.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> Browsers don't seem to treat them the same. Sometimes Firefox renders them on top of posts, but with ads blocked they're just white spots that blank out the page.


Hah! With Chrome, they are perfectly in-line. I use a dark mode, too, and even the ads are dark. It's pretty damn impressive even if annoying.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah if I happened to be in an AD and was offered any SS in demand at this point I would just buy it to hoard.


^^^ that, is some wise decisions only made by a wise man


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You Dog you!


That's what all dogs do


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Browsers don't seem to treat them the same. Sometimes Firefox renders them on top of posts, but with ads blocked they're just white spots that blank out the page.


I'm still trying to figure out why rolex.com is messed up on Safari. Watching the network timeline and adding breakpoints just shows me stuff that I don't understand (yet) (#GrowthMindset).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Y’all done w the dikk measuring contest ?
I mean we know we have high caliber bioengineers and virologist here right that KNOW for sure what’s up .......no k, didn’t think so so here you all eat some of that dikk soup . Taste good right?

Lancet has published plenty of **** lately so does Nature and even the reputed NEJM it tends to happen when you rush to judgment and because China yes China that is where it came from is as open as a can of tuna then we don’t know for sure k. They were so generous in providing the genomic sequence so fast though ...odd , must be out of the goodness of their heart.

So you can read up on google and connect with Joe and Jane Blow, it doesn’t make anyone an expert that isn’t in the field and NO NBC and CNN don’t count and FOX doesn’t either .

So take your chill pill and if you want to pursue the discussion then go to school for a long flippin time and do some SERIOUS lab time then come back and lay it all out ...until then STFU because the royal We doesn’t have a bloody clue if true or not .


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You peeping thru a keyhole Dog?


Oh... you caught me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Let's agree to disagree. No one person has the ability to infuse the hostility we're seeing everyday everywhere. Not Trump, not Xi.
> 
> If we can't keep a cool head and treat others with respect, we're walking right into the traps WILLINGLY.


And those plants only grow naturally here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, that's true. We're going on eight months of this crap here in the States and we've still got people who'd rather shoot their neighbors than even try to contribute to public health.


Or not riot or loot?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Or not riot or loot?


Or burn ?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Or not riot or loot?


I think the outside agitators on both sides are to blame for quite a bit. But I don't think this is a rabbit hole we should dive down.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> Good morning guys. Do you like my latest addition? I acquired it this past weekend. Kinda unexpected, but don't let a gift from above slip away if it falls in you lap.......


Nice work Jase

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> #NeverReadingAhead


@Jason71 hope you're well!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nikrnic said:


> Both great colors too. I notice one side of the garage is decorated but not the other..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That's due to the fact that momma owns one side of the garage and I have the privilege of being allowed to park in the other. This is the first time the C7 and C6Z have been parked together in the garage.........and it's only because the long-haired General was at work today.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> It's true. However, in years past previous models might sit at ADs for even a couple years as NOS. I remember when the 16570 EXP II was discontinued, a member found one NOS in a small mom-n-pop AD a couple years after the discontinuation was announced.


In April 2017 I found a black dial 16570 in Bombay. Also saw two green subs and three BLNRs there at the same time. Amongst a whole other bunch of other SS watches. I'd been to said shop in August 2016 and they had one green sub and two blnrs

Unfortunately I had my BLNR and didn't want the sub at the time.

I went back in November 2018 when I wanted said Sub and not a single SS one in stock. It was at that moment where I decided to go grey market

Brother of OoO


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> That's due to the fact that momma owns one side of the garage and I have the privilege of being allowed to park in the other. This is the first time the C7 and C6Z have been parked together in the garage.........and it's only because the long-haired General was at work today.


Guessing the Bluesy gets more of the garage duty???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I think the outside agitators on both sides are to blame for quite a bit. But I don't think this is a rabbit hole we should dive down.


Definitely not.... Glad I was away this afternoon and missed the excitement. Thanks to jmod for being the adult in the room. I used to try and keep peace some here but it flares up now and then. I don't think anyone knows the whole truth(except maybe a select few in govt) and maybe we never will. But as I said earlier IMHO anyone who thinks they know probably do not. Done with that and hope none of us get it esp jmod.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> I'm working a great deal of the time now. 50-60hrs per week. Covid19 is definitely here for a while, but it definitely seems to be evolving. Maybe it's just that I'm seeing a younger population infected. For instance, I did the anesthesia this past Friday on a Covid19 positive patient for a C-section. You would have never known that she had it except she had been tested pre-operatively. After she tested positive, she did admit to loss of taste in the last few days before testing. Otherwise, asymptomatic.
> 
> It kinda sucked being in the OR with her for nearly 3 hours in close proximity. She was a large lady and it made it difficult to do the anesthesia and surgery. I don't have any symptoms yet, so hopefully I'll keep from getting it. We are starting to run low on N95 masks. Mine is probably more like an N75 now since it has been worn so much.
> 
> Thanks for asking. I sometimes feel all alone in all this.


Sorry to hear this Jason.

That's one of the bigger parts with younger people getting infected. Given the chances of them presenting as asymptotic there's a chance it will be a Typhoid Mary situation.

It's a double edged sword for her and everyone involved in her care. She has to deliver the baby and those involved need to work with her.

Sorry to hear this and hope you don't get it!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Lol yeah I was in the OR for work and that just proves I don't have Covid


Sometime ago when visiting a mental health ward they caught me on OoO and I got the (arguably) wrong stamp given to me:









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Interesting. Isn't the 'rona virus God's work too?
> 
> Asking for a friend...
> 
> View attachment 15427598


How are you guys managing with COVID? You've got a pretty screwed up situation in the event you're doing a rescue

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Don't wanna go to sleep, come back and find OoO locked...So here's a little something to help cheer everyone up


Who the hell is #?!1? Pretty close to being a Stepford but too gorgeous for me to care...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Right, and "alternative facts" are often the version one doesn't agree with.


Agreed. IMO, "alternative facts" is BS anyways since it's all made up. Facts are black and white - it's either a fact or it's not. Alternative facts is non-sense.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Testing JMod's patience:
> 
> View attachment 15428288


Never a good idea. He lets a lot of stuff slide, but we've been warned.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Put the Sub on some fabric, today. Crown & Buckle Chevron strap. They are very nice quality for the price.


Just realized that the strap is the wrong size. It needs to be at least two millimeters too narrow to be a true Bond strap.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> Have you seen the video of Buzz Aldrin punching the moon landing conspiracy theorist in the face?


Buzz Aldrin wears THREE Omegas.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


>


Mmmm

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15427940
> 
> A little light reading at lunch today. I don't think this book realizes that ALL jogging/running I do is SLOW.


Lmao what a name for a book

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never a good idea. He lets a lot of stuff slide, but we've been warned.


Poking the bear


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never a good idea. He lets a lot of stuff slide, but we've been warned.


Haha glad it was jmod and not the sarge.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Man alive. I have had a pretty annoying cough for about 12 days, now. Wife is COVID-tested pretty often so it's not that. Thinking a sinus issue. Just frustrating since when I walk around with my mask on and cough, people think I am trying to commit a chemical attack or something.
> 
> On a few meds, now, and I think I've downed about 4 bottles of cough syrup since it started.
> 
> With that said, I cannot wait for the long weekend. Extending mine from Thursday until Tuesday rather than Friday to Monday.


A famous line from Maggie Smith on _Downton Abbey_: "What's a weekend??"

Ask BT or 59 if you need more color...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Buzz Aldrin wears THREE Omegas.


Oh God.... What a 59!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of pretty...


Who is that?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of pretty...


Kinda looks like a younger, prettier Julia Louis Dreyfus

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Who is that?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Started to ask who the creepy guy on the right was but thought better of it.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Agreed. IMO, "alternative facts" is BS anyways since it's all made up. Facts are black and white - it's either a fact or it's not. Alternative facts is non-sense.


That was kind of my initial point, lol.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> Is anyone else as stupid as me and also thinks that these in-line ads are actually posts from people?


_guilty_ especially on my phone!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

OK then, missed a lot when I was in meetings for the past couple of hours


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Guessing the Bluesy gets more of the garage duty???


I have an offsite storage garage for a Corvette that the opposite lives in. Honestly, the blue one is the "weekend" car and I try to drive the Z06 daily. The blue C7 lives offsite most of the time.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm comparing it to the two years - _years!_ - that were taken away from schools and universities during the Plague and thinking that we're getting it easy. But I'm also bothered beyond belief about how disparate the outcomes have been among different countries.


Didn't Newton develop his theory of gravity during a pandemic?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not really.


Now I'm confused.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why rolex.com is messed up on Safari. Watching the network timeline and adding breakpoints just shows me stuff that I don't understand (yet) (#GrowthMindset).


Safari=Apple=want you to buy an Apple watch so won't let you see other watches


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


Yeah, in the event a vaccine is developed for COVID wait till there's a shortage. That will be your proof for this

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> OK then, missed a lot when I was in meetings for the past couple of hours


I discovered this during a pandemic.










I think this is equally momentous.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not to point fingers, but have you ever tried his wine?? What crap!
> 
> Btw, we need a term for when you reply a second time to a post...


I don't think I need to try his wine to tell you that...

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Now I'm confused.


Then it worked!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Who is that?
> 
> Brother of OoO


The future Mrs. BSF.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe I'm flashing back to the locker room at the Barracks.


Hmm, another great visual..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The future Mrs. BSF.


Hmmm


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Nikrnic said:


> Both great colors too. I notice one side of the garage is decorated but not the other..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


C4 4 LIFE!
Since my BMW 6 Series may not be rejoing the fray I have been seriously considering picking up one of the following.

C4 40th anniversary edition, convertible
C6 convertible.

I'm not a fan of the C5
My shoulders don't fit in the C7
I don't like the interior of the C6, but it's something I can live with.










Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Didn't Newton develop his theory of gravity during a pandemic?


Oy, I replied to the wrong quote...

"I discovered this during a pandemic.










I think this is equally momentous."

Some things demand repeating...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


>


I don't need an excuse to bump this photo, do I?

You're welcome.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Ok guys, I am out of OoO, I won't stay one more minute in a place where such people are tolerated.*


Seriously bro?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jason71 said:


> Yea, but I thought they sent a squirrel into space to make sure it was safe for humans?


I don't think I can throw a squirrel that far up. Maybe someone can.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Oy, I replied to the wrong quote...
> 
> "I discovered this during a pandemic.
> 
> ...


Gravity works! Those look heavy...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The future Mrs. BSF.


GF (because both meanings are appropriate here...)

This young lady might be a goddess.










But this is still the future Mrs. BSF.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Oh God.... What a 59!












And TWO of them share a custom band!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Man alive. I have had a pretty annoying cough for about 12 days, now. Wife is COVID-tested pretty often so it's not that. Thinking a sinus issue. Just frustrating since when I walk around with my mask on and cough, people think I am trying to commit a chemical attack or something.
> 
> On a few meds, now, and I think I've downed about 4 bottles of cough syrup since it started.
> 
> With that said, I cannot wait for the long weekend. Extending mine from Thursday until Tuesday rather than Friday to Monday.


I have a long-standing cough too. Other than that, I feel 100%. Allergies?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't think I can throw a squirrel that far up. Maybe someone can.


I tried


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jason71 said:


> That's due to the fact that momma owns one side of the garage and I have the privilege of being allowed to park in the other. This is the first time the C7 and C6Z have been parked together in the garage.........and it's only because the long-haired General was at work today.


So how do you choose which one to drive?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't think I can throw a squirrel that far up. Maybe someone can.


Mrs BT world has an interesting inbred family of squirrels


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The future Mrs. BSF.


Polygamous are we? Polygamy is underrated.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This may be the new mantra!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT world has an interesting inbred family of squirrels
> View attachment 15428473


Inbred? Alabama squirrels?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> So how do you choose which one to drive?


You don't , it chooses you


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> C4 4 LIFE!
> Since my BMW 6 Series may not be rejoing the fray I have been seriously considering picking up one of the following.
> 
> C4 40th anniversary edition, convertible
> ...


Splurge and get the C6 427 Anniversary Edition.









Used Cars for Sale – CARFAX


Start your search with CARFAX Used Car Listings. Every car comes with a FREE CARFAX Report!




www.carfax.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hmm, another great visual..


Oh god no it's not


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT world has an interesting inbred family of squirrels
> View attachment 15428473


Half skunk half squirrel ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Splurge and get the C6 427 Anniversary Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold on 37k that is it ? Seriously ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Inbred? Alabama squirrels?


NC bucklesberry squirrels


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Half skunk half squirrel ?


That's what I'm thinking... They are bigger than your average squirrel.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Hold on 37k that is it ? Seriously ?


80K miles


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I have a long-standing cough too. Other than that, I feel 100%. Allergies?


I have a bit of pressure in my upper cheeks so I think mine is sinus. Not an infection yet, though.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> So how do you choose which one to drive?


It's tough really. When I first got the C6Z, I thought they were fairly comparable.......455hp vs 505hp. Honestly, the C6Z is much more of a monster in cornering and acceleration. i love them both, but drive the C6 more.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> 80K miles


I didn't read the fine prints


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I have a bit of *pressure in my upper cheeks* so I think mine is sinus. Not an infection yet, though.


Ew


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Wife officially confirmed to me that she decided we are getting a Wrangler next year. I do miss mine and she really does. So that's fine with me. I was all over the map and had largely decided on either a GX 460 or a Yukon Denali. But she wants something a bit more fun and misses the open top.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Ew


It also comes with a leak as well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I have a bit of *pressure in my upper cheeks* so I think mine is sinus. Not an infection yet, though.





yngrshr said:


> It also comes with a leak as well.


Double ew


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Now Mrs Mav is telling me that she might want the Tiffany OP, instead of the green. Quite the pickle!

At least I likely won't have an issue getting one from the AD once she decides. Shouldn't be a unicorn, right?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Agreed. IMO, "alternative facts" is BS anyways since it's all made up. Facts are black and white - it's either a fact or it's not. Alternative facts is non-sense.


The problem is, and I think this is what you were saying, that some people believe very strongly that certain facts are "black and white", while another sometimes equally large group believe the exact opposite of those facts are "black and white".

Again I'm not referring to any specific issue, just that this phenomenon seems to generally be happening with greater and greater frequency.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF (because both meanings are appropriate here...)
> 
> This young lady might be a goddess.
> 
> ...


Wasn't she one of Wonder Woman's training partners?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Wife officially confirmed to me that she decided we are getting a Wrangler next year. I do miss mine and she really does. So that's fine with me. I was all over the map and had largely decided on either a GX 460 or a Yukon Denali. But she wants something a bit more fun and misses the open top.


What about the new Bronco? I'm really digging them.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I discovered this during a pandemic.
> 
> View attachment 15428424
> 
> ...


Yep this is pretty incredible.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

almost two week old Cain Corso pup! My friend's dog just had 13 puppies!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Now Mrs Mav is telling me that she might want the Tiffany OP, instead of the green. Quite the pickle!
> 
> At least I likely won't have an issue getting one from the AD once she decides. Shouldn't be a unicorn, right?


Be careful there. She might end up buying the whole colour spectrum!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Be careful there. She might end up buying the whole colour spectrum!


That would be QUITE THE PICKLE indeed!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's possible. All the videos uploaded thus far have the hands frozen at the standard 10:10:31 exactly. Perhaps they ARE really non-working demos.


I always knew there was a reason for all the movements in ebay!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Any love for these ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> The problem is, and I think this is what you were saying, that some people believe very strongly that certain facts are "black and white", while another sometimes equally large group believe the exact opposite of those facts are "black and white".
> 
> Again I'm not referring to any specific issue, just that this phenomenon seems to generally be happening with greater and greater frequency.


There are "facts" and there are "opinions" and the trick is recognizing the difference between the two. Plus not overreacting to someone else's opinion with which we disagree.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Any love for these ?


I don't know if the brotherhood will hate it as much as my SARB017, but I like them, especially the green one!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> There are "facts" and there are "opinions" and the trick is recognizing the difference between the two. Plus not overreacting to someone else's opinion with which we disagree.


OK, OK, I stand corrected. _In my opinion, _this is the world's most beautiful woman. Otoh, it's pretty damn close to being a stone cold fact. Just saying.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, OK, I stand corrected. _In my opinion, _this is the world's most beautiful woman. Otoh, it's pretty damn close to being a stone cold fact. Just saying.
> 
> View attachment 15428599


That's not an opinion; that's a fact!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, OK, I stand corrected. _In my opinion, _this is the world's most beautiful woman. Otoh, it's pretty damn close to being a stone cold fact. Just saying.
> 
> View attachment 15428599


Well in my opinion it's Mrs BT first followed closely by


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, OK, I stand corrected. _In my opinion, _this is the world's most beautiful woman. Otoh, it's pretty damn close to being a stone cold fact. Just saying.
> 
> View attachment 15428599


I'm sure I'll know when I hear it, but who is that?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I don't know if the brotherhood will hate it as much as my SARB017, but I like them, especially the green one!


The other two are questionable because the lume on the hands doesn't match the lume on the dial.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> The problem is, and I think this is what you were saying, that some people believe very strongly that certain facts are "black and white", while another sometimes equally large group believe the exact opposite of those facts are "black and white".
> 
> Again I'm not referring to any specific issue, just that this phenomenon seems to generally be happening with greater and greater frequency.


That's exactly what I meant. For instance, the wearing of masks. There are lots of science, factual data and recommendations from medical professionals to wear a mask. And many do but yet, there are 18% of Americans who rarely or never wear a mask.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> The other two are questionable because the lume on the hands doesn't match the lume on the dial.


I didn't notice that but of course now that I see it, I can't unsee it.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Hold on 37k that is it ? Seriously ?


80k miles though. Personally, I would like to buy it, build it, and drive the sh*t outta it. It's a great foundation to make a world-class car. $50k total in this and you have a helluva car.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Well in my opinion it's Mrs BT first followed closely by
> View attachment 15428608


Wow, that's _high_ praise!

Gotta get a Big Like for that...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Any love for these ?


I'm not a fan but these are a much much of an improvement from the alpinist with the tumor at 4:30

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> That's exactly what I meant. For instance, the wearing of masks. There are lots of science, factual data and recommendations from medical professionals to wear a mask. And many do but yet, there are 18% of Americans who rarely or never wear a mask.


I never wear one at home, in our cars or on our farm.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm sure I'll know when I hear it, but who is that?


Paulina Porizkova.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> 80k miles though. Personally, I would like to buy it, build it, and drive the sh*t outta it. It's a great foundation to make a world-class car. $50k total in this and you have a helluva car.


Depending on what you're doing with the build they have great, strong platforms

The engine is a great big chunk of iron. Yes it's heavy but it means the potential for power is also good because it's strong

80k miles, as long as it's been well looked after and previous owners have mechanical sympathy when driving it (even when driving the sh.t out of it) will be okay

AL probably can talk about this better than anyone on here

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm not a fan but these are a much much of an improvement from the alpinist with the tumor at 4:30
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Paulina Porizkova.


Really!? Well I'm sure it was the intention of the photo, but she really looked like an actress from the 40s or 50s.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Depending on what you're doing with the build they have great, strong platforms
> 
> The engine is a great big chunk of iron. Yes it's heavy but it means the potential for power is also good because it's strong
> 
> ...


They really are built to last. My neighbor uses his Vette every day. He puts entirely too many miles on them but that's what they are made for. Engine is good for 300k if maintained and not completely abused.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> What about the new Bronco? I'm really digging them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


She doesn't want to buy new. They won't even be released until mid-late 2021. I like the Bronco a lot too. With how little value the Wrangler loses after the initial loss, I can theoretically "rent" one and sell it and buy the Bronco if it ends up being as good as it seems.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> They really are built to last. My neighbor uses his Vette every day. He puts entirely too many miles on them but that's what they are made for. Engine is good for 300k if maintained and not completely abused.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The LS engines are the best performance engines on the planet for that reason alone, IMO (not the most power, but great power and amazing reliability with a ton of customization). And then they double as amazing daily engines as well.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Any love for these ?


NO.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I never wear one at home, in our cars or on our farm.


The people that wear masks in cars (unless there are people not from their home in the car with them) . . . Oh man. That grinds my gears.

And for no real reason other than it's dumb.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> The people that wear masks in cars (unless there are people not from their home in the car with them) . . . Oh man. That grinds my gears.
> 
> And for no real reason other than it's dumb.


OTH sometimes it's a woman who I figured out had enough trouble with her hair and such to put it on at home and doesn't want to tackle again and again out and about.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


>


You got a like for the gif, then I took it away for the watch

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> She doesn't want to buy new. They won't even be released until mid-late 2021. I like the Bronco a lot too. With how little value the Wrangler loses after the initial loss, I can theoretically "rent" one and sell it and buy the Bronco if it ends up being as good as it seems.


Landcruiser...

I have no interest in 4WDing but for whatever reason I want one

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> The people that wear masks in cars (unless there are people not from their home in the car with them) . . . Oh man. That grinds my gears.
> 
> And for no real reason other than it's dumb.


Lmao yeah. I saw someone in a convertible, top down, doing that

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Is it my imagination or have the SubC (fat boy) prices just leaped on Davidsw?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I never wear one at home, in our cars or on our farm.


I don't wear a mask inside my house except when visitors come over, and then everyone wears one. I don't wear a mask when I'm driving or outside as long as I maintain 10' of distance from others. Of course for years and years I wore a mask when in operating rooms to protect patients on the table from my germs. When in a room with patients with infectious diseases, I wore PPE, including a respirator, to protect me.

If I am around you, especially in a closed environment with recirculated air, I wear a mask to protect you, and you wear a mask to protect me. In public places it is rude and inconsiderate not to wear a mask given the certain state of affairs. How effective masks really are is open to debate. Of course these are my opinions, not facts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I don't wear a mask inside my house except when visitors come over, and then everyone wears one. I don't wear a mask when I'm driving or outside as long as I maintain 10' of distance from others. Of course for years and years I wore a mask when in operating rooms to protect patients on the table from my germs. When in a room with patients with infectious diseases, I wore PPE, including a respirator, to protect me.
> 
> If I am around you, especially in a closed environment with recirculated air, I wear a mask to protect you, and you wear a mask to protect me. In public places it is rude and inconsiderate not to wear a mask given the certain state of affairs. How effective masks really are is open to debate. Of course these are my opinions, not facts.


Mostly TIC on my part... open to debate lol....One thing I have learned is that urban folks don't understand the rural areas (including low income) . visit to the dentists in Raleigh reminded me of that this week.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Mostly TIC on my part... open to debate lol....


I knew your comments were TIC, but I often see people in cars by themselves and people walking outside with no one else nearby wearing masks. Totally unnecessary.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I never wear one at home, in our cars or on our farm.


I know your comment was mostly TIC, but I have seen people wear masks in their cars. LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Is it my imagination or have the SubC (fat boy) prices just leaped on Davidsw?


Fat Boy No-Date is now $11.2K and Fat Boy Date is $13.2K... Insanity. I wonder how much the fat boy slims will be? $15K?

And to think that I purchased my 114060 for $6500 out the door just 4 years ago.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Fat Boy No-Date is now $11.2K and Fat Boy Date is $13.2K... Insanity. I wonder how much the fat boy slims will be? $15K?
> 
> And to think that I purchased my 114060 for $6500 out the door just 4 years ago.


Thanks ...and that one not even new? Thought I was crazy....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Fat Boy No-Date is now $11.2K and Fat Boy Date is $13.2K... Insanity. I wonder how much the fat boy slims will be? $15K?
> 
> And to think that I purchased my 114060 for $6500 out the door just 4 years ago.


Christ. I paid $12 for my green one in December 2018

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

This is an interesting pic. Based on where the new on is on the wrist it looks like it's grown quite a lot. I mean it looks okay so far up then forearm but when it's down near the bony bit of the wrist it would look huge?










Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is an interesting pic. Based on where the new on is on the wrist it looks like it's grown quite a lot. I mean it looks okay so far up then forearm but when it's down near the bony bit of the wrist it would look huge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shaved lugs give it the appearance that it's slimmer, but next to the 116610 it looks massive.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is an interesting pic. Based on where the new on is on the wrist it looks like it's grown quite a lot. I mean it looks okay so far up then forearm but when it's down near the bony bit of the wrist it would look huge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang. From this photo, it doesn't seem that the new ones are going to wear smaller as I first thought, but quite the opposite. And it might just be me but the bezel seems to be just a hair thinner while the dial has grown out a bit.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Dang. From this photo, it doesn't seem that the new ones are going to wear smaller as I first thought, but quite the opposite. And it might just be me but the bezel seems to be just a hair thinner while the dial has grown out a bit.


I don't see the thinner bezel, but yeah to get that extra 1mm you need the larger dial, right?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Christ. I paid $12 for my green one in December 2018
> 
> Brother of OoO


Which is already a LOTTA coin


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

The article is interesting. From the photos it looks like a step backwards but the article says something else. Then again I don't really trust stuff like this because if they were to give a scathing review they wouldn't get access to future releases

Link
https://swisswatches-magazine.com/b...mariner-date-and-nodate-41-mm-2020-novelties/

Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Well at least there's ONE late model Sub that's close to MSRP


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Which is already a LOTTA coin


And then problem now is that it and my BLNR are hitting values where I really think twice when I wear them. Not for anything serious but more dings and scratches. It's annoying because I bought them to wear

Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And then problem now is that it and my BLNR are hitting values where I really think twice when I wear them. Not for anything serious but more dings and scratches. It's annoying because I bought them to wear
> 
> Brother of OoO


Bubblewrap your wrist?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And then problem now is that it and my BLNR are hitting values where I really think twice when I wear them. Not for anything serious but more dings and scratches. It's annoying because I bought them to wear
> 
> Brother of OoO


Ehh after a while you think hey, I have added 50-60-70%. Do I really like the watch more than that? I have thought that about the sub nd. Not there yet with value, but i this trend continues who knows.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

From some dude on TRF

















Like @Galaga said I think the hulk w the green dial help balance the not so pretty ceramic bezel but w a black dial that not so pretty ceramic bezel is way too overpowering

Wanna do green that's how


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And then problem now is that it and my BLNR are hitting values where I really think twice when I wear them. Not for anything serious but more dings and scratches. It's annoying because I bought them to wear
> 
> Brother of OoO


Then









No point in worrying about it unless you make them safe queens and then yank them out to go buy that 911


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This is a MUCH better picture of cookie monster than the one posted last night. Who just bought that Laco Aleutian?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> From some dude on TRF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, liking the green on green much better. This looks harsh.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15428766
> 
> 
> This is a MUCH better picture of cookie monster than the one posted last night. Who just bought that Laco Aleutian?


And $40k usd for that? Just doesn't look "special" to me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The shaved lugs give it the appearance that it's slimmer, but next to the 116610 it looks massive.


It might be the position of the camera lens and an optical illusion. The difference between 40mm and 41mm shouldn't make all that much difference. The proportions of the 124060 might be a slight improvement. Or maybe not.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And $40k usd for that? Just doesn't look "special" to me.


I agree. It looks too much like the SS model, so much so that sooo many were convinced it WAS a new SS model. I'm sure in person, in-the-metal you could tell the difference...but is it "stealth" that the buyer of a WG Sub is looking for? I'd think if you're dropping 40K on a watch you want it to say "HEY! I'M EXPENSIVE!"


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> The people that wear masks in cars (unless there are people not from their home in the car with them) . . . Oh man. That grinds my gears.
> 
> And for no real reason other than it's dumb.


Well, I suppose these types do need protection from themselves...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And then problem now is that it and my BLNR are hitting values where I really think twice when I wear them. Not for anything serious but more dings and scratches. It's annoying because I bought them to wear
> 
> Brother of OoO


I recommend you surround your arm with bubble wrap. Wouldn't want any scratches or dings on those expensive watches.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> It might be the position of the camera lens and an optical illusion. The difference between 40mm and 41mm shouldn't make all that much difference. The proportions of the 124060 might be a slight improvement. Or maybe not.


Agree, in that picture angle has a lot to do with it. The shape may even be more "classic" now, so why am I still disappointed?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I agree. It looks too much like the SS model, so much so that sooo many were convinced it WAS a new SS model. I'm sure in person, in-the-metal you could tell the difference...but is it "stealth" that the buyer of a WG Sub is looking for? I'd think if you're dropping 40K on a watch you want it to say "HEY! I'M EXPENSIVE!"


It used to be this:

Black sub of any kind = normal
Colored sub of any kind = special

Now it's hard to tell unless you look at the center links


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> From some dude on TRF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Helluva lot less expensive too. I've seen that one up close. It looks more understated than pictures might suggest. Really a nice iteration of the MM300.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Agree, in that picture angle has a lot to do with it. The shape may even be more "classic" now, so why am I still disappointed?


Have to see it up close before making a decent judgement.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Have to see it up close before making a decent judgement.


And hands on I bet I will say "I see no real difference here"


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Helluva lot less expensive too. I've seen that one up close. It looks more understated than pictures might suggest. Really a nice iteration of the MM300.


So, hypothetically:
Hulk is discontinued and you're not willing (or able) to pay 3XMSRP for it;
Kermit...same thing;
Kermit 2 isn't doing it for you...and you're not willing to wait and hope.

What are some options like the green MM posted above that will scratch that verdant itch? Sumo? Gralpinist? LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly the watches aren't a direct swap. I think I've put enough money in the 'toy' funds so anything that comes in will mean something's have to go.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rusty427 said:


> Nice new watches guys
> @Jason71 and @Sappie66
> 
> New to me 5513 circa 1966
> ...


Great score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> From some dude on TRF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely right on those fronts. The harsh ceramic green doesn't go well with the black dial. The aluminum green worked well with black dial.

It really is missing its sunburst dial

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Now Mrs Mav is telling me that she might want the Tiffany OP, instead of the green. Quite the pickle!
> 
> At least I likely won't have an issue getting one from the AD once she decides. Shouldn't be a unicorn, right?


Wrong!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sadly the watches aren't a direct swap. I think I've put enough money in the 'toy' funds so anything that comes in will mean something's have to go.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yep watch in, watch out. Good rule of thumb.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Any love for these ?


Very alpinistic.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> There are "facts" and there are "opinions" and the trick is recognizing the difference between the two. Plus not overreacting to someone else's opinion with which we disagree.


Someone could say something is black. Another could say it is dark gray. Both are statements of fact. Or is it opinion?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Yep watch in, watch out. Good rule of thumb.


Time comes for it I will ask the master @Sappie66

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> That's exactly what I meant. For instance, the wearing of masks. There are lots of science, factual data and recommendations from medical professionals to wear a mask. And many do but yet, there are 18% of Americans who rarely or never wear a mask.


That is not a fact versus opinion situation.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone could say something is black. Another could say it is dark gray. Both are statements of fact. Or is it opinion?


You're not allowed to ask me a question for which I don't have the answer.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Landcruiser...
> 
> I have no interest in 4WDing but for whatever reason I want one
> 
> Brother of OoO


I've always wanted a pick up truck. Maybe a crew cab Toyota Tacoma. But really, I don't need one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao yeah. I saw someone in a convertible, top down, doing that
> 
> Brother of OoO


Wasn't me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone could say something is black. Another could say it is dark gray. Both are statements of fact. Or is it opinion?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

This time for real. Spending way too much time on OoO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That is not a fact versus opinion situation.


people don't always tell the truth when asked a question


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15428762
> 
> 
> Well at least there's ONE late model Sub that's close to MSRP


Grab it now!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And then problem now is that it and my BLNR are hitting values where I really think twice when I wear them. Not for anything serious but more dings and scratches. It's annoying because I bought them to wear
> 
> Brother of OoO


Even though I'm a flipper, I can be bothered to baby my watches. Just have to wear them. Or else I can't enjoy them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I agree. It looks too much like the SS model, so much so that sooo many were convinced it WAS a new SS model. I'm sure in person, in-the-metal you could tell the difference...but is it "stealth" that the buyer of a WG Sub is looking for? I'd think if you're dropping 40K on a watch you want it to say "HEY! I'M EXPENSIVE!"


Yup


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I've always wanted a pick up truck. Maybe a crew cab Toyota Tacoma. But really, I don't need one.


In the grand scheme of life I don't think any of us here need anything thankfully (save for good health across the board).

.... except Bro Dog. He needs more sleep

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Wasn't me.


Nah it wasn't a Mazda, I think maybe a Merc?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Fat Boy No-Date is now $11.2K and Fat Boy Date is $13.2K... Insanity. I wonder how much the fat boy slims will be? $15K?
> 
> And to think that I purchased my 114060 for $6500 out the door just 4 years ago.


don't see that no date anymore


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> don't see that no date anymore


Either a sucka brought it or they pulled it so they can reprice it higher in a few days.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Either a sucka brought it or they pulled it so they can reprice it higher in a few days.


using watchrecon looks like the grays may be adjusting


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I agree. It looks too much like the SS model, so much so that sooo many were convinced it WAS a new SS model. I'm sure in person, in-the-metal you could tell the difference...but is it "stealth" that the buyer of a WG Sub is looking for? I'd think if you're dropping 40K on a watch you want it to say "HEY! I'M EXPENSIVE!"


Agree. If I am going to drop 40k on a sub, might as well be this


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Actually I just had my 40th bday this weekend. My wife was thoughtful and threw it with a Simpsons theme!


Lil bit of Simpsons role play?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


Hahaha #nra.... nice.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Could pay off your student loans with the Hulk now


Or get a faster miata.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Or get a faster miata.


Catching up might not be fun as it was not a good day for OoO IMO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Fat Boy No-Date is now $11.2K and Fat Boy Date is $13.2K... Insanity. I wonder how much the fat boy slims will be? $15K?
> 
> And to think that I purchased my 114060 for $6500 out the door just 4 years ago.


That Fat Boy is worth it's weight eh? It's really an investment.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT Master II LN for ~$14k on DavidSW, used









Rolex 116710LN GMT Master II


M Serial Warranty Dated May 2009 Very Good Condition




davidsw.com





The GMT was a gift from my parents and that actually is, if I remember correctly, more than double what they paid in 2011 (when the watch was easily available, as was the Sub, and even the Hulk, at a _discount_)

Edit: closer to $10/$11k elsewhere, like Crown and Caliber, but still a 50% premium for a used watch over purchase price brand new

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Hahaha #nra.... nice.


You should see Tooth's computer

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The Hulk Dream Is Dead, But Batman Is Alive!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> Agree. If I am going to drop 40k on a sub, might as well be this
> View attachment 15428850


I'm with you there!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> The problem is, and I think this is what you were saying, that some people believe very strongly that certain facts are "black and white", while another sometimes equally large group believe the exact opposite of those facts are "black and white".
> 
> Again I'm not referring to any specific issue, just that this phenomenon seems to generally be happening with greater and greater frequency.


And both people, while feeling strongly about their version of "facts" and chewing each other's skin off...

Neither have first hand facts.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Catching up might not be fun as it was not a good day for OoO IMO.


Yup.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> OTH sometimes it's a woman who I figured out had enough trouble with her hair and such to put it on at home and doesn't want to tackle again and again out and about.


There's always another side to a story right brother?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> That's exactly what I meant. For instance, the wearing of masks. There are lots of science, factual data and recommendations from medical professionals to wear a mask. And many do but yet, there are 18% of Americans who rarely or never wear a mask.


Still no recommendation to wear masks here. According to the authorities there's not enough conclusive evidence for wearing but only a lot of opinion. A few lecturers are asking if it's ok to wear one but the university is still waiting on the health authorities to decide.

Last time I checked at my auto parts store they were out of masks, so I'm in a pickle 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> The Hulk Dream Is Dead, But Batman Is Alive!


Sucks man, could be worse though; you don't have a Nissan Pulsar for a work car:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Yup.


Here's something to make catching up more fun for you


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sucks man, could be worse though; you don't have a Nissan Pulsar for a work car:
> View attachment 15428875


Work car? The company provided it to you? Low man on the totem pole eh?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sucks man, could be worse though; you don't have a Nissan Pulsar for a work car:
> View attachment 15428875


Don't kick the lying one!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Saw in the other thread about the long queue at Rolex AD in Zürich. I mean, really?

But not calling the kettle black, in SG we have our fair share of craziness where people queue up overnight outside MacDonald's to buy Hello Kitty merchandise 🤣


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Work car? The company provided it to you? Low man on the totem pole eh?


Oh it's not even mine, the dam thing is a pool car. My boss is the french fry guy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Saw in the other thread about the long queue at Rolex AD in Zürich. I mean, really?
> 
> But not calling the kettle black, in SG we have our fair share of craziness where people queue up overnight outside MacDonald's to buy Hello Kitty merchandise 🤣


Was there pics of said AD or just someone thinking they could just say BS?

I mean B5 we haven't heard from because he was sleeping out the front of the Melbourne AD in anticipation of the launch.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Here's something to make catching up more fun for you


Godfrey

I just realised this bee is lacking two legs


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh it's not even mine, the dam thing is a pool car. My boss is the french fry guy


Godfrey

Speaking of which I see our original MOR has his bracelet on:
MOR Instagram


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How are you guys managing with COVID? You've got a pretty screwed up situation in the event you're doing a rescue
> 
> Brother of OoO


PPE & universal precautions work fine for routine medevacs where we can land-on. Winching operations are where we _really_ start pi$$ing into the wind - ain't no PPE gonna cope with that. Fortunately our level of exposure is much less than that of the true heroes in the hospitals, and we can normally hand our patient over to the next party after a few hours, not be surrounded by them in a busy dept for a whole shift. I take my hat off to the hospital staff working with that shoite for long hours, day in day out. We've got it easy.

Stay well folks.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> PPE & universal precautions work fine for routine medevacs where we can land-on. Winching operations are where we _really_ start pi$$ing into the wind - ain't no PPE gonna cope with that. Fortunately our level of exposure is much less than that of the true heroes in the hospitals, and we can normally hand our patient over to the next party after a few hours, not be surrounded by them in a busy dept for a whole shift. I take my hat off to the hospital staff working with that shoite for long hours, day in day out. We've got it easy.
> 
> Stay well folks.
> 
> View attachment 15428940


Good to hear. The land-on stuff would be okay but it was the winching/ jumps into the water stuff which would have nothing that you could do about.

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh it's not even mine, the dam thing is a pool car. My boss is the french fry guy


This is what my 21 year old son drives as a company car. He's also had his license yanked twice in the last 18 mo!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> And both people, while feeling strongly about their version of "facts" and chewing each other's skin off...
> 
> Neither have first hand facts.


"The truth is out there" - Mulder & Scully, The X-files.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sucks man, could be worse though; you don't have a Nissan Pulsar for a work car:
> View attachment 15428875


You spent all your money on watches?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Any love for these ?


I want to like them as they address the deal-breaker on the original Alp for me... but it's a "No" I'm afraid.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I don't wear a mask inside my house except when visitors come over, and then everyone wears one. I don't wear a mask when I'm driving or outside as long as I maintain 10' of distance from others. Of course for years and years I wore a mask when in operating rooms to protect patients on the table from my germs. When in a room with patients with infectious diseases, I wore PPE, including a respirator, to protect me.
> 
> If I am around you, especially in a closed environment with recirculated air, I wear a mask to protect you, and you wear a mask to protect me. In public places it is rude and inconsiderate not to wear a mask given the certain state of affairs. How effective masks really are is open to debate. Of course these are my opinions, not facts.


I don't disagree 59, and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to determine that even though there isn't irrefutable evidence for masks.....it just makes sense. Wearing a mask can't "hurt". I've seen some people argue that they can't breathe with a mask. My response is that you should see how hard it is for some of these poor souls to breathe on a ventilator.

This rudimentary test was fairly compelling IMHO.

A microbiologist used a germ-filled petri dish to show how a mask catches droplets that spray from your mouth when you talk, cough, sing, and sneeze


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Was there pics of said AD or just someone thinking they could just say BS?
> 
> I mean B5 we haven't heard from because he was sleeping out the front of the Melbourne AD in anticipation of the launch.


Queuing for: 
1. Hello Kitty
2. iPhone
3. Fat boy slim/Kermit2/Shrek/Cookie Monster
4. Swatch OP
5. None of the above








The original post here

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/ikrurz


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> I want to like them as they address the deal-breaker on the original Alp for me... but it's a "No" I'm afraid.


Me too, buddy. I'm waiting for Hamilton to introduce the Murph or similar in 40mm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still no recommendation to wear masks here. According to the authorities there's not enough conclusive evidence for wearing but only a lot of opinion. A few lecturers are asking if it's ok to wear one but the university is still waiting on the health authorities to decide.
> 
> Last time I checked at my auto parts store they were out of masks, so I'm in a pickle
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


here both a face mask and a face shield are required when going outside the house. Even when alone in the car (i think).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> I don't disagree 59, and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to determine that even though there isn't irrefutable evidence for masks.....it just makes sense. Wearing a mask can't "hurt". I've seen some people argue that they can't breathe with a mask. My response is that you should see how hard it is for some of these poor souls to breathe on a ventilator.
> 
> This rudimentary test was fairly compelling IMHO.
> 
> A microbiologist used a germ-filled petri dish to show how a mask catches droplets that spray from your mouth when you talk, cough, sing, and sneeze


It's like insurance - No one likes paying for it, but when something happens you'd be glad you have it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I will divert the watch funds to pick up some more Seiko Samurai. I had a grandiose vision of building the ultimate Seven Samurai collection


Im loving what im hearing bro Doggy.
Id pick up a few of the last generation like the padi because you can get em cheap now.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Im loving what im hearing bro Doggy.
> Id pick up a few of the last generation like the padi because you can get em cheap now.


I still fancy an orange Sammy, but just bought a SARB035 so it'll have to wait.

This today;


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


>


Nice work car you got there...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Crappy day here today, so gotta brighten things up...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> Agree. If I am going to drop 40k on a sub, might as well be this
> View attachment 15428850


Good news I will never ever drop 40k on a watch so no worries here


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> GMT Master II LN for ~$14k on DavidSW, used
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, the best I ever got from my folks was a pen ...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> It's like insurance - No one likes paying for it, but when something happens you'd be glad you have it.


Amen to that! Our claim on the truck is in and the adjuster is coming this week. Fingers crossed! I am soo glad we got the gap insurance just in case they just total the truck!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I will divert the watch funds to pick up some more Seiko Samurai. I had a grandiose vision of building the ultimate Seven Samurai collection


kurosawa fan?

No doubt you would get to seven easily. But good luck at stopping at seven sir.

that's what i also said when i got my seven samurai with a shogun


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I just realised this bee is lacking two legs


And foaming at the mouth a rabid bee?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> Queuing for:
> 1. Hello Kitty
> 2. iPhone
> 3. Fat boy slim/Kermit2/Shrek/Cookie Monster
> ...


Sad


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> here both a face mask and a face shield are required when going outside the house. Even when alone in the car (i think).
> View attachment 15428963


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Sad


I hate to be the skeptic...but can we see them at the door or is this just a line going along the sidewalk in front of a Rolex boutique? I mean they could be in line for a really popular eatery next door to the Rolex boutique.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> GMT Master II LN for ~$14k on DavidSW, used
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's still over $20K Aussie and with taxes $22K once you get it here. That's big money.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> I hate to be the skeptic...but can we see them at the door or is this just a line going along the sidewalk in front of a Rolex boutique? I mean they could be in line for a really popular eatery next door to the Rolex boutique.


I hope they are in line for the beet burger in town


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Im loving what im hearing bro Doggy.
> Id pick up a few of the last generation like the padi because you can get em cheap now.


Thanks mate. I don't regret for once buying that orange Samurai you told us about. Started me on a different tangent in my Horology journey


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> kurosawa fan?
> 
> No doubt you would get to seven easily. But good luck at stopping at seven sir.
> 
> ...


Not a Kurosawa fan but a man trained in the art of bushido


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I've always wanted a pick up truck. Maybe a crew cab Toyota Tacoma. But really, I don't need one.


But when you need one it sucks not having it. Tacoma is really a great truck.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> here both a face mask and a face shield are required when going outside the house. Even when alone in the car (i think).
> View attachment 15428963


Not sure where you are from but that sounds like some dumb shyt to me.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> But when you need one it sucks not having it. Tacoma is really a great truck.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Every man needs a truck, especially a Southern man.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Not sure where you are from but that sounds like some dumb shyt to me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And this is why THIS is the best place on the internet . Direct and to the point , no snowflake no apologies just a "well this looks flippin dumb" and voila .
big Al , THANK YOU


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Crappy day here today, so gotta brighten things up...
> 
> View attachment 15429093


Man, no blue skies, no blue dial, no nuthin' today.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> And this is why THIS is the best place on the internet . Direct and to the point , no snowflake no apologies just a "well this looks flippin dumb" and voila .
> big Al , THANK YOU


Jman, you wanna borrow this?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is also brightening my day...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Amen to that! Our claim on the truck is in and the adjuster is coming this week. Fingers crossed! I am soo glad we got the gap insurance just in case they just total the truck!


Can't like obviously for something like that


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> That is not a fact versus opinion situation.


How about this?

Fact: We landed on the Moon.

Opinion: He thinks the Moon landings were a big hoax.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> here both a face mask and a face shield are required when going outside the house. Even when alone in the car (i think).
> View attachment 15428963


That's overkill!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mav said:


> That's overkill!


This is Overkill








RIP Lemmy.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> How about this?
> 
> Fact: We landed on the Moon.
> 
> Opinion: He thinks the Moon landings were a big hoax.


Second comes right after first


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> I still fancy an orange Sammy, but just bought a SARB035 so it'll have to wait.
> 
> This today;
> View attachment 15429067


Very nice bro S, its a killer design and watch, ive got the 019.
Just wish it was quartz or auto, the kinetics fine till you let it run flat and leave it for months, its hard to get the charge back up.
Im going to convert mine to quartz by removing the rotor and doing a bit of a mod, theres a thread here about doing it, apparently its easy.
The case is one of seikos best ever and very underrated, looks great on you mate, congrats..
Get the orange sami too mate, its a killer watch with a perfect shade of orange.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Not sure where you are from but that sounds like some dumb shyt to me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


from the Far East

which one is dumb? The face shield or having both even inside the car? Or both


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks mate. I don't regret for once buying that orange Samurai you told us about. Started me on a different tangent in my Horology journey


That was a ripper deal, i wear mine more than any other watch because of the colour, design and the way it sits on the wrist, its an all round great watch.
I understand you wanting a few more.
Ive got 5 turtles because i love the design so much and they were so cheap, got to experiment with a lot of different colours for a few hundred each, i love em all, dont regret getting 5 at all.
Seiko is a lot of fun without the guilt factor.
Im happy youre happy bro, happy days, good alignment i noticed too


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> This is Overkill
> View attachment 15429199
> 
> RIP Lemmy.


Legend! Rock n roll never got better than Motorhead.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Second comes right after first


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lady Popplington


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> from the Far East
> 
> which one is dumb? The face shield or having both even inside the car? Or both


All of the above? ?

Then again I've seen a lot of Asian ladies in LA running around with tinted face shields and masks. Tinted face shield so they don't get tan and masks for COVID.

Still think it's overkill, especially if you're alone in the car.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Very nice bro S, its a killer design and watch, ive got the 019.
> Just wish it was quartz or auto, the kinetics fine till you let it run flat and leave it for months, its hard to get the charge back up.
> Im going to convert mine to quartz by removing the rotor and doing a bit of a mod, theres a thread here about doing it, apparently its easy.
> The case is one of seikos best ever and very underrated, looks great on you mate, congrats..
> Get the orange sami too mate, its a killer watch with a perfect shade of orange.


Yes, it doesn't do to let these mufuggas run out of juice, fuchs the capacitor or whatever. I love hearing that big rotor swinging, I'd miss that. Seiko nailed the orange on the Sami - one day my prince will come!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Live now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> All of the above? ?
> 
> Then again I've seen a lot of Asian ladies in LA running around with tinted face shields and masks. Tinted face shield so they don't get tan and masks for COVID.
> 
> Still think it's overkill, especially if you're alone in the car.


actually am not sure about the car. But the rule is when outside of residence. So when the car pulls out of the driveway, youre outside the residemce.

unless you live on ypur car. Hmmm.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sometime ago when visiting a mental health ward they caught me on OoO and I got the (arguably) wrong stamp given to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But didn't you get to meet the king of pop?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Lil bit of Simpsons role play?


So edgy it won't even let me open the link!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Help me understand why I should use the center rear view mirror in my car anymore. The only thing it does for me out here in the 'burbs is show me who's tailgating.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> There's always another side to a story right brother?


Correct my brother ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


now I feel like some Golden Grahams


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> But didn't you get to meet the king of pop?


Even managed to mooch a song out of him


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Help me understand why I should use the center rear view mirror in my car anymore. The only thing it does for me out here in the 'burbs is show me who's tailgating.


It's for hanging the mask on!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> I hope they are in line for the beet burger in town


I'd never ever line up for a beet burger.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> It's for hanging the mask on!


Ha! I tried that but the mask blows around from the AC vents.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Every man needs a truck, especially a Southern man.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> from the Far East
> 
> which one is dumb? The face shield or having both even inside the car? Or both


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Man, no blue skies, no blue dial, no nuthin' today.
> 
> View attachment 15429153


grey as the weather here


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is an interesting pic. Based on where the new on is on the wrist it looks like it's grown quite a lot. I mean it looks okay so far up then forearm but when it's down near the bony bit of the wrist it would look huge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at this again, I can't help but notice how noticeably wider the bracelet seems. I know/think the 114060 tapers from 20mm at the lug to 16mm at the clasp. I read that the new one is 21mm at the lug tapering to 19mm at the clasp. I wonder how that will impact comfort, if at all?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Even managed to mooch a song out of him


'To mooch'. Care to enlighten us? I'm having dark thoughts...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> How about this?
> 
> Fact: We landed on the Moon.
> 
> Opinion: He thinks the Moon landings were a big hoax.


Hope he even got in a second punch


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> grey as the weather here


Carolina Blue here


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> Looking at this again, I can't help but notice how noticeably wider the bracelet seems. I know/think the 114060 tapers from 20mm at the lug to 16mm at the clasp. I read that the new one is 21mm at the lug tapering to 19mm at the clasp. I wonder how that will impact comfort, if at all?


It will look less dainty and more manly, for sure


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I really like the 41 mm Sub.

Let's see what David wants for the No Date ones he gets his hands on one....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> How about this?
> 
> Fact: We landed on the Moon.
> 
> Opinion: He thinks the Moon landings were a big hoax.


To take it further, a person who was never on the moon (most of us) could only have an opinion that the moon landing was real.

Our information on the moon landing is all from the same place - media, government agencies, etc. Only those who have been on the moon or related to the program could state fact.

For the record, I believe the moon landing happened.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> I really like the 41 mm Sub.
> 
> Let's see what David wants for the No Date ones he gets his hands on one....


My initial guess is $12,150, a 50% markup.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I'd never ever line up for a beet burger.


Who doesn't love beet


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Help me understand why I should use the center rear view mirror in my car anymore. The only thing it does for me out here in the 'burbs is show me who's tailgating.


Well, if you find a BRG Ferrari menacingly approaching you at dangerously high speed, you'll appreciate it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Looking at this again, I can't help but notice how noticeably wider the bracelet seems. I know/think the 114060 tapers from 20mm at the lug to 16mm at the clasp. I read that the new one is 21mm at the lug tapering to 19mm at the clasp. I wonder how that will impact comfort, if at all?


A little more girth never hurts


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> To take it further, a person who was never on the moon (most of us) could only have an opinion that the moon landing was real.
> 
> Our information on the moon landing is all from the same place - media, government agencies, etc. Only those who have been on the moon or related to the program could state fact.
> 
> For the record, I believe the moon landing happened.


Oh, brain twister... I like it.

To take it even further, one could argue that only the dozen or so human beings who have actually walked on the Moon can factually state that occurred, along with the several flying above them in the CM. Everyone else saw it on a TV screen or monitor.

BTW, I'm a believer.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> For the record, I believe the moon landing*s* happened.


FIFY


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> That's still over $20K Aussie and with taxes $22K once you get it here. That's big money.


And arguably unwarranted. According to my AD, Rolex will *never* introduce another all black bezel GMT since it looks too much like the Sub, but as confident as he was in his statement, it's always speculation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> A little more girth never hurts


Around the waist though? 😬


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got yer Carolina Blue right here.






You're welcome.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> A little more girth never hurts


Dog, is that you?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Around the waist though? 😬


Dog says, "Yes!!"


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> All of the above?
> 
> Then again I've seen a lot of Asian ladies in LA running around with tinted face shields and masks. Tinted face shield so they don't get tan and masks for COVID.
> 
> Still think it's overkill, especially if you're alone in the car.


I could see if it were multiple people in a car who are not members of the same household. But if it's one person alone in the car, that's just dumb.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Oh, brain twister... I like it.
> 
> To take it even further, one could argue that only the dozen or so human beings who have actually walked on the Moon can factually state that occurred, along with the several flying above them in the CM. Everyone else saw it on a TV screen or monitor.
> 
> BTW, I'm a believer.


I agree. I actually was going to take it that far, but refrained.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> FIFY


Thank you for that!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


> Live now.


That was the longest I've kept on the same webpage outside of Netflix.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> My initial guess is $12,150, a 50% markup.


Probably Ball Park Finger (re Becky from Dublin ;-))

Becky


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, if you find a BRG Ferrari menacingly approaching you at dangerously high speed, you'll appreciate it.


Every time I see a car with front end damage, I laugh and think, "Ha, your insurance doesn't like you"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Every time I see a car with front end damage, I laugh and think, "Ha, your insurance doesn't like you"


Methinks you didn't get what I was saying. I think you should watch your back for next little while re Ferraris or maybe Alfa suvs.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Probably Ball Park Finger (re Becky from Dublin ;-))
> 
> Becky


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Methinks you didn't get what I was saying. I think you should watch your back for next little while re Ferraris or maybe Alfa suvs.


Yeah I know, and I'm still saying that it'd be stupid for such a hypothetical Ferrari or Alfa to get hurt


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I could see if it were multiple people in a car who are not members of the same household. But if it's one person alone in the car, that's just dumb.


I agree. My car is my reprieve from having to wear a mask when I'm out.

I don't wear one at home, but always have one on outside, even when just walking in the neighborhood or parks or getting coffee, etc.

Our firm has a strict mask policy, so the one or two times I'm in during the week, I have to wear my mask throughout the building and at all times on our floor, unless I'm in my personal office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Me too, buddy. I'm waiting for Hamilton to introduce the Murph or similar in 40mm.


Or the Ti version.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> here both a face mask and a face shield are required when going outside the house. Even when alone in the car (i think).
> View attachment 15428963


That's funny... Shields out here. Dog collar cone version in.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I agree. My car is my reprieve from having to wear a mask when I'm out.
> 
> I don't wear one at home, but always have one on outside, even when just walking in the neighborhood or parks or getting coffee, etc.
> 
> ...


Definitely wear where makes sense elsewhere not so much. I'm actually surprised at the lack of probability models.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Ok guys, I am out of OoO, I won't stay one more minute in a place where such people are tolerated.*


@Panerol Forte 
IMO you should rethink this. Toleration should be important for all of us here (unless it's an owl situation). Some of us have had spats in the past yet got past them. Your knowledge of watches and cars have contributed quite a bit to the thread. Some subjects just have to avoided because we are not capable of non emotion. At work long ago, I realized that to be successful, I had to work with people I didn't like or even respect. But if they could do the work... 
Anyway my 2 cents.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I still fancy an orange Sammy, but just bought a SARB035 so it'll have to wait.
> 
> This today;
> View attachment 15429067


Erika or?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Good news I will never ever drop 40k on a watch so no worries here


Never say never.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I hope they are in line for the beet burger in town


Haven't had a beet burger in a while.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> How about this?
> 
> Fact: We landed on the Moon.
> 
> Opinion: He thinks the Moon landings were a big hoax.


Love that... Good old days.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> from the Far East
> 
> which one is dumb? The face shield or having both even inside the car? Or both


Yes


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> It will look less dainty and more manly, for sure


I would like to try one some day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> To take it further, a person who was never on the moon (most of us) could only have an opinion that the moon landing was real.
> 
> Our information on the moon landing is all from the same place - media, government agencies, etc. Only those who have been on the moon or related to the program could state fact.
> 
> For the record, I believe the moon landing happened.


How about if it didn't happen, my whole science career was based on a lie.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> My initial guess is $12,150, a 50% markup.


You are low at worst. I mean look at the subc prices now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I could see if it were multiple people in a car who are not members of the same household. But if it's one person alone in the car, that's just dumb.


Mrs BT and I ride together without masks.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Caught up again... Finally poison ivy under control and almost gone. NEXT..


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Caught up again... Finally poison ivy under control and almost gone. *NEXT..*


Whatcha feel game for? I'm sure we can hire a stripper deliveryperson to send it your way.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT and I ride together without masks.


You guys are rebels!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> You are low at worst. I mean look at the subc prices now.


I'm more interested in how soon he gets one in.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Whatcha feel game for? I'm sure we can hire a stripper deliveryperson to send it your way.


Thanks... maybe to my barn... course my comment was related to 2020 ...what a year.

"Nbor" at local grill asked Mrs BT where was our dog today? I luckily missed out on conversation. Suspect she was secretly happy because Bo once chased her down the road


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> You guys are rebels!


Living on the edge!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I'm more interested in how soon he gets one in.


True course you have connections right?

*ROLEX*
*SUBMARINER*
*Rolex 116610LN Submariner*
$13,175


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I really like the 41 mm Sub.
> 
> Let's see what David wants for the No Date ones he gets his hands on one....


How long do you think that will be? I'd imagine Rolex would be pretty perturbed to see one get flipped in a matter of hours/days/weeks. But the temptation for anyone who scores one at an AD would be overwhelming because I imagine it would have a 100% markup at least through Xmas.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Whatcha feel game for? I'm sure we can hire a stripper deliveryperson to send it your way.


That's gonna cause another itch!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> @Panerol Forte
> IMO you should rethink this. Toleration should be important for all of us here (unless it's an owl situation). Some of us have had spats in the past yet got past them. Your knowledge of watches and cars have contributed quite a bit to the thread. Some subjects just have to avoided because we are not capable of non emotion. At work long ago, I realized that to be successful, I had to work with people I didn't like or even respect. But if they could do the work...
> Anyway my 2 cents.


This ^ especially the work part


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Never say never.


I am pretty sure on this one unless I hit the mother load #TWSS


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> True course you have connections right?
> 
> *ROLEX*
> *SUBMARINER*
> ...


Not too sure about that. I'll see if I can score a Tiffany or Green OP.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Love that... Good old days.


Refreshing isn't it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> @Panerol Forte
> IMO you should rethink this. Toleration should be important for all of us here (unless it's an owl situation). Some of us have had spats in the past yet got past them. Your knowledge of watches and cars have contributed quite a bit to the thread. Some subjects just have to avoided because we are not capable of non emotion. At work long ago, I realized that to be successful, I had to work with people I didn't like or even respect. But if they could do the work...
> Anyway my 2 cents.


I couldn't agree more that @Panerol Forte hopefully will reconsider leaving OoO and return. My thought on the matter is shouting someone down and ridiculing anyone on a forum such as this one for an opinion that might or might not be accurate is incredibly rude and inappropriate. And that is all I have to say about the matter.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Never say never.


I will never drop $40K on a watch.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Caught up again... Finally poison ivy under control and almost gone. NEXT..


Glad to hear. Steroid cream helpful. Maybe Benadryl at night too?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I will never drop $40K on a watch.


I might drop 40K AUD, probably what Fat Boy Slim will cost.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> How long do you think that will be? I'd imagine Rolex would be pretty perturbed to see one get flipped in a matter of hours/days/weeks. But the temptation for anyone who scores one at an AD would be overwhelming because I imagine it would have a 100% markup at least through Xmas.


Less than 1 week after the AD's get them


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15429716


Unlike 2019 for sure.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks... maybe to my barn... course my comment was related to 2020 ...what a year.
> 
> "Nbor" at local grill asked Mrs BT where was our dog today? I luckily missed out on conversation. Suspect she was secretly happy because Bo once chased her down the road


Maybe I should incorporate a pole dancing device when I finally build out my Irish Pub in the barn?

Lagetha would be mightily impressed ;-)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Caught up again... Finally poison ivy under control and almost gone. NEXT..


Good to hear


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

So not "new," just "retro" return of lacquered Stella dials from the 1970s...that just happened to coincide with that lil lawsuit thingy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15429734
> 
> So not "new," just "retro" return of lacquered Stella dials from the 1970s...that just happened to coincide with that lil lawsuit thingy.


Dang -- they came from the factory like that? #LearnSomethingEveryDay


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I couldn't agree more that @Panerol Forte hopefully will reconsider leaving OoO and return. My thought on the matter is shouting someone down and ridiculing anyone on a forum such as this one for an opinion that might or might not be accurate is incredibly rude and inappropriate. And that is all I have to say about the matter.


He'll feel comfortable coming back when he can take as much as he _regularly_ dished out on these forums.

I've let him slide a lot since he came on board, but I guess I finally lost my patience.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> He'll feel comfortable coming back when he can take as much as he _regularly_ dished out on these forums.
> 
> I've let him slide a lot since he came on board, but I guess I finally lost my patience.


I thought OoO was different from the rest of the forum, where we treat others with respect like friends...

Guess I was wrong.

Did you think I wasn't offended when he brought up the COVID being engineered point? I maybe a Canadian by nationality, but I'm still a Chinese in ethnicity for crying out loud. If anyone should be offended it's probably me.

So I chose to ignore related comments.

Personally I think the both of you could have handled the situation a lot better.

Given the current situation out there we're all stressed. And I honestly believe that's exactly why OoO is like a safe haven for us to unwind a little and needs to be treasured.

@BarracksSi 
@Panerol Forte

It takes two to tangle #一隻手掌拍唔響


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Not too sure about that. I'll see if I can score a Tiffany or Green OP.


I'm starting to think that OP silver with yellow gold might be a winner.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Erika or?


Erika.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15429716


that is fing great...i'm saving that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Erika.


Still love them I do...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Glad to hear. Steroid cream helpful. Maybe Benadryl at night too?


yep that and the big B when it itched and kept me awake. Anyone needs advice I'm here for you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I might drop 40K AUD, probably what Fat Boy Slim will cost.


Saw DW has meteorite dial for $52k


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Saw DW has meteorite dial for $52k


That's about 100K AUD ;-)


----------



## capitalEU (May 3, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Dang -- they came from the factory like that? #LearnSomethingEveryDay


Yessir


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Less than 1 week after the AD's get them


At Billings AD next week...lol...if I see OP41 in blue or silver and of course a sub ..i will just buy them.. yes already cleared with Mrs BT

matter of fact for fun will try to get on THE list


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Project of the day: cleaning out and repacking my den closet....would be embarrassed to say how many backup shoes I have of my favorite camo sketchers...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> At Billings AD next week...lol...if I see OP41 in blue or silver and of course a sub ..i will just buy them.. yes already cleared with Mrs BT
> 
> matter of fact for fun will try to get on THE list


So did the Blue OP 41 win you over?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Caught up again... Finally poison ivy under control and almost gone. NEXT..


Did you rent a goat?!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> So did the Blue OP 41 win you over?


wellllllll....if I ever get a chance to try one on, I'm thinking I might give it a go. Question asked elsewhere is the case the same as DJ41? if so, it's not 41 at all.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

The dirt-cheap Laco came today. Quite a nice watch for $350. Poor guy had it on eBay for a while at around $600.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Did you rent a goat?!


No I would probably end up eating it. My Gson loves hearing about my trio of pet goats I had when I was a child. They didn't last long tho.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> wellllllll....if I ever get a chance to try one on, I'm thinking I might give it a go. Question asked elsewhere is the case the same as DJ41? if so, it's not 41 at all.


What is the lug width on the OP 41?

I told my AD that I'd buy an OP 41 from them in the spring after the bonus comes out. I am pretty much sold on the blue but the green could always take over that spot.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> No I would probably end up eating it. My Gson loves hearing about my trio of pet goats I had when I was a child. They didn't last long tho.


LOL. That's terrible.

One thing I have always found interesting out here in NJ is the use of goats on poison ivy. It was wild seeing a bunch of goats on the beach.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I thought OoO was different from the rest of the forum, where we treat others with respect like friends...
> 
> Guess I was wrong.
> 
> ...


Richard I consider you a model of decorum and representative of the gold standard of behavior and contribution for this thread and beyond. To place culpability for this pandemic on ethnic Chinese people wherever they live is simply abominable, thinking how @mav was treated by some bozo where he lives.

Anyhow I appreciate your comments and concur with what you just said regarding treating people with proper respect, and simply ignore comments from those with which we disagree. Life's too short to do otherwise.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> @Panerol Forte
> IMO you should rethink this. Toleration should be important for all of us here (unless it's an owl situation). Some of us have had spats in the past yet got past them. Your knowledge of watches and cars have contributed quite a bit to the thread. Some subjects just have to avoided because we are not capable of non emotion. At work long ago, I realized that to be successful, I had to work with people I didn't like or even respect. But if they could do the work...
> Anyway my 2 cents.





5959HH said:


> I couldn't agree more that @Panerol Forte hopefully will reconsider leaving OoO and return. My thought on the matter is shouting someone down and ridiculing anyone on a forum such as this one for an opinion that might or might not be accurate is incredibly rude and inappropriate. And that is all I have to say about the matter.





mui.richard said:


> I thought OoO was different from the rest of the forum, where we treat others with respect like friends...
> 
> Guess I was wrong.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%.

I often think that WUS is a reflection of what's going on in the world today with all of the hate flying around but OOO is smaller, different subset of friends with shared interests. It's very much a microcosm of what can and should be.

@mui.richard, you're not wrong but perhaps this is a sign that we all can do better and work harder, including myself, to find that respectful camaraderie once again.

We all come from different backgrounds, different parts of the world, different upbringings, etc so there will be differences of opinions on various topics. If we all can agree to at least respect that and keep that in mind, I think it's a good first step.

@BarracksSi @Panerol Forte I sincerely hope you guys can reach out to each other, find some common ground, and work it out.

@Panerol Forte I hope you reconsider your position.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Richard I consider you a model of decorum and representative of the gold standard of behavior and contribution for this thread and beyond. To place culpability for this pandemic on ethnic Chinese people wherever they live is simply abominable, thinking how @mav was treated by some bozo where he lives.
> 
> Anyhow I appreciate your comments and concur with what you just said regarding treating people with proper respect, and simply ignore comments from those with which we disagree. Life's too short to do otherwise.


Appreciate it and now I'm sweating.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Project of the day: cleaning out and repacking my den closet....would be embarrassed to say how many backup shoes I have of my favorite camo sketchers...


You and I are birds of same feather.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I thought OoO was different from the rest of the forum, where we treat others with respect like *friends*...
> 
> Guess I was wrong.


Just on the above excerpt -

I've started to notice what others have said about OoO, that we tend to act like a gang of bullies when we venture outside of this thread into the other forums. It gets worse when we're in here and someone says, "Check out what so-and-so said to me in this other thread," and then everyone goes there to shout it out.

Did I partake? Yeah, errr, um... I dunno, I thought I stayed neutral enough to not get blinded by loyalty, and would push back when an OoO'er would get out of line. At least I _hope_ I did.

It's one thing to let one's group run roughshod over outsiders. But I don't think the group is healthy unless we police ourselves, either. *Friends* are able to call out each other on their BS and fix their own behavior.

Yeah, I blew up yesterday. I probably should've not held my tongue so often, too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Appreciate it and now I'm sweating.


No pressure!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Appreciate it and now I'm sweating.


As you should be... like our discussion better offline and resolved... As to Chinese people or Chinese Americans , I retired in blue collar America and have not heard one person say anything bad nor blaming Chinese people for anything regarding CV19. It's also a fact that I would speak up quickly on such and call BS. Nuff said.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Ok guys, I am out of OoO, I won't stay one more minute in a place where such people are tolerated.*


Try to be smarter than others, but don't tell them that (Philip Chesterfield).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Richard I consider you a model of decorum and representative of the gold standard of behavior and contribution for this thread and beyond. To place culpability for this pandemic on ethnic Chinese people wherever they live is simply abominable, thinking how @mav was treated by some bozo where he lives.
> 
> Anyhow I appreciate your comments and concur with what you just said regarding treating people with proper respect, and simply ignore comments from those with which we disagree. Life's too short to do otherwise.





Betterthere said:


> As you should be... like our discussion better offline and resolved... As to Chinese people or Chinese Americans , I retired in blue collar America and have not heard one person say anything bad nor blaming Chinese people for anything regarding CV19. It's also a fact that I would speak up quickly on such and call BS. Nuff said.


I truly appreciate you guys for saying this. Thank you. ?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> I will never drop $40K on a watch.


Never say never! Do you know something to say?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT and I ride together without masks.


Are you living in separate households? 

I made that distinction. I was thinking of a scenario like 4 co-workers carpooling in the same vehicle, each with their own separate homes and families.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I truly appreciate you guys for saying this. Thank you.


Recall your earlier encounter with that goblin in your neighborhood that made me want to see reinstatement of public flogging. Dealing with people that mean, ignorant and stupid is a challenge as you don't know exactly what they're about to do.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Just on the above excerpt -
> 
> I've started to notice what others have said about OoO, that we tend to act like a gang of bullies *when we venture outside of this thread into the other forums.* It gets worse when we're in here and someone says, "Check out what so-and-so said to me in this other thread," and then everyone goes there to shout it out.
> 
> ...


Agree - not pouring fuel on the fire - I did/do find that field trip stuff tiresome, especially when experiencing push back in in outside threads and coming back to OoO whining about it.

As Uncle Chopper said, sometimes a small dose of HTFU is in order.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Are you living in separate households?
> 
> I made that distinction. I was thinking of a scenario like 4 co-workers carpooling in the same vehicle, each with their own separate homes and families.


I think BT was just making a wisea$$ comment.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jorgenl said:


> Agree - not pouring fuel on the fire - I did/do find that field trip stuff tiresome, especially when experiencing push back in in outside threads and coming back to OoO whining about it.
> 
> As Uncle Chopper said, sometimes a small dose of HTFU is in order.


What are these HTFU?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> What are these HTFU?


A spoof of an Aussie ex-con:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> A spoof of an Aussie ex-con:


GF

Also Rule #5:




__





Velominati – Keepers of the Cog







www.velominati.com


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> He'll feel comfortable coming back when he can take as much as he _regularly_ dished out on these forums.
> 
> I've let him slide a lot since he came on board, but I guess I finally lost my patience.


Hell, I didn't even _really_ get into it until he tried to insult my social status or wealth or whatever after completely misreading my comment and then doubling down on it. Oddest insult I've ever been subjected to, TBH, and one of those "true character" things in my view.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think BT was just making a wisea$$ comment.


Hell I am exposed to Kevin Bacon the way I figure it.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I'm starting to think that OP silver with yellow gold might be a winner.


I really like that one.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think BT was just making a wisea$$ comment.


Just wanted to make sure he didn't misread my meaning and think I actually believed that people should be wearing masks In a car even if they're members of the same family.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> A spoof of an Aussie ex-con:


And all clear.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Hell, I didn't even _really_ get into it until he tried to insult my social status or wealth or whatever after completely misreading my comment and then doubling down on it. Oddest insult I've ever been subjected to, TBH, and one of those "true character" things in my view.


Not a serious comment just to be sure you know that ...
but wealth and social status or any other HS (horseshyt) measurement has no place in OoO.... we are all clearly dickheads here


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Just wanted to make sure he didn't misread my meaning and think I actually believed that people should be wearing masks In a car even if they're members of the same family.


it was TIC... I don't wear a mask often but when I do, I wear a dos equis or whatever...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Not a serious comment just to be sure you know that ...
> but wealth and social status or any other HS (horseshyt) measurement has no place in OoO.... we are all clearly dickheads here
> View attachment 15429929


Absolutely! I was so perplexed when I saw that yesterday, LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Agree - not pouring fuel on the fire - I did/do find that field trip stuff tiresome, especially when experiencing push back in in outside threads and coming back to OoO whining about it.
> 
> As Uncle Chopper said, sometimes a small dose of HTFU is in order.


and we already ended milestone chasing...field trips might be OK but field trip reports not needed...
god reminds me of the early days when not only an expense report had to be filed but a trip report had to be written.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Maybe I should incorporate a pole dancing device when I finally build out my Irish Pub in the barn?
> 
> Lagetha would be mightily impressed ;-)


There are agencies that could supply you with a constant source of entertainers.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> As you should be... like our discussion better offline and resolved... As to Chinese people or Chinese Americans , I retired in blue collar America and have not heard one person say anything bad nor blaming Chinese people for anything regarding CV19. It's also a fact that I would speak up quickly on such and call BS. Nuff said.


Completely agree with everything above, being located in "flyover country" 

Not sure it is required, but in defense of some, I think one can hold suspicions about a country's government without holding any suspicions of its people.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Absolutely! I was so perplexed when I saw that yesterday, LOL.


The problem is humans have not reached this level


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Project of the day: cleaning out and repacking my den closet....would be embarrassed to say how many backup shoes I have of my favorite camo sketchers...


More than a 6-month supply?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

just because


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> More than a 6-month supply?


gulp...a 10 year supply


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Recall your earlier encounter with that goblin in your neighborhood that made me want to see reinstatement of public flogging. Dealing with people that mean, ignorant and stupid is a challenge as you don't know exactly what they're about to do.


And unfortunately, these encounters have continued. Including the one or two that I described here, there have been five total this year. There was one just this past Sunday. I'm sadly resigned to the fact that it'll continue but better days are ahead.

I think people are simply losing it these days.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

We missed Gordon Ramsay yesterday during this verbal brawl.





But nothing, the OoO carousel spins on. Someone will fall out of the chair again and again, because the pace here can be dizzying. It is important to be able to get up, brush off and come back after a fall.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> And unfortunately, these encounters have continued. Including the one or two that I described here, there have been five total this year. There was one just this past Sunday. I'm sadly resigned to the fact that it'll continue but better days are ahead.
> 
> I think people are simply losing it these days.


This is why my wife hasn't wanted to leave the house by herself since March.

She also asked me a few days ago if they sell guns at the PX. I don't know exactly why because I didn't press her for her reasons, and I do _not_ want a gun in the house. But I'm going to wonder if her fear is why she asked.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Appreciate it and now I'm sweating.


Thanks for the visual...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> We missed Gordon Ramsay yesterday during this verbal brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Just on the above excerpt -
> 
> I've started to notice what others have said about OoO, that we tend to act like a gang of bullies when we venture outside of this thread into the other forums. It gets worse when we're in here and someone says, "Check out what so-and-so said to me in this other thread," and then everyone goes there to shout it out.
> 
> ...


This right here!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

omeglycine said:


> Not sure it is required, but in defense of some, I think one can hold suspicions about a country's government without holding any suspicions of its people.


Yup. I have little respect for the regime in China. I am half Chinese.

I have little respect the the regime in Russia, but Russian girls can be very hot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> As you should be... like our discussion better offline and resolved... As to Chinese people or Chinese Americans , *I retired in blue collar America and have not heard one person say anything bad nor blaming Chinese people for anything regarding CV19.* It's also a fact that I would speak up quickly on such and call BS. Nuff said.


Might have to give NC a closer look then.

Not that it'll get me any closer to her...










But that's ok.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> This is why my wife hasn't wanted to leave the house by herself since March.
> 
> She also asked me a few days ago if they sell guns at the PX. I don't know exactly why because I didn't press her for her reasons, and I do _not_ want a gun in the house. But I'm going to wonder if her fear is why she asked.


Might be worth exploring further...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might have to give NC a closer look then.
> 
> Not that it'll get me any closer to her...
> 
> ...


Absolutely nothing at all wrong with redneck country. People there tend to be more polite than some other places. For good reason.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can I get an "Amen!" here?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might have to give NC a closer look then.
> 
> Not that it'll get me any closer to her...
> 
> ...


Her dress is confusing me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Her dress is confusing me.


They all look the same lumped on the floor.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Switch up to a blue distressed Colareb.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> The dirt-cheap Laco came today. Quite a nice watch for $350. Poor guy had it on eBay for a while at around $600.


That's the Aleutian, right?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm watching US Open on TV right now. What do you think these athletes feel, playing in front of completely empty stands?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> And unfortunately, these encounters have continued. Including the one or two that I described here, there have been five total this year. There was one just this past Sunday. I'm sadly resigned to the fact that it'll continue but better days are ahead.
> 
> I think people are simply losing it these days.


That makes me sad. Living in the Midwest for most of my life I just never really saw that kind of ethnic division/derision. Denver was a little wacky, but that was even a "grew up in Colorado vs. Moved there" kind of thing.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Switch up to a blue distressed Colareb.


I still see this big bag in your photos. What are you carrying in it?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

ithardin said:


> That's the Aleutian, right?


Here it is. Has a pseudo-James Cameron blue-to-black fade. I love it. It's a Miyota 821. But unlike the old 821s, it thankfully has hacking seconds.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> Here it is. Has a pseudo-James Cameron blue-to-black fade. I love it. It's a Miyota 821. But unlike the old 821s, it thankfully has hacking seconds.
> 
> View attachment 15429990


I've been looking at a Malawi. But that is sharp and you can't beat that price!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Switch up to a blue distressed Colareb.


Nice floor...

Only joking - beautiful watch!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might be worth exploring further...


I want to receive at least month's worth of instruction about the legalities of using a firearm before handling one ever again. Shooting's the easy part; it's the _when_ and _why_ that gets complicated.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> Here it is. Has a pseudo-James Cameron blue-to-black fade. I love it. It's a Miyota 821. But unlike the old 821s, it thankfully has hacking seconds.
> 
> View attachment 15429990


Nice lawn... ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They all look the same lumped on the floor.


I was gonna say "on the floor of the car"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I'm watching US Open on TV right now. What do you think these athletes feel, playing in front of completely empty stands?


"Wow, there's a lot of echo when I hit the ball!"


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

My U50 has been packed for shipment today and will leave Sweden to Poland tomorrow! 😊


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Switch up to a blue distressed Colareb.


I really thought I hadn't read ahead, but did you pick up that LPP and I missed the announcement somehow??


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> "Wow, there's a lot of echo when I hit the ball!"


Echoes and groans as they hit the ball. The champions in this regard are Sharapova and Azarenka.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Echoes and groans as they hit the ball. The champions in this regard are Sharapova and Azarenka.


I always thought the screams might be a strategic weakness. I imagine that if I were competing and I heard them struggling - like whimpering "uhhehhhh" instead of yelling "RAAAGGHHH" - I'd know that I had them on the ropes (twss) and would push harder to make them struggle.

That's assuming that I was anywhere near their athletic level. As it stands, I'd get my ass handed to me.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I want to receive at least month's worth of instruction about the legalities of using a firearm before handling one ever again. Shooting's the easy part; it's the _when_ and _why_ that gets complicated.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Just on the above excerpt -
> 
> I've started to notice what others have said about OoO, that we tend to act like a gang of bullies when we venture outside of this thread into the other forums. It gets worse when we're in here and someone says, "Check out what so-and-so said to me in this other thread," and *then everyone goes there to shout it out.*
> 
> ...


Do we? Usually when I see someone mentioned this I'll check out the thread, but I don't always comment. Reasoning is simple - I may or may not share the same pov in those particular arguments. And I think we're all mature enough to decide that for ourselves.

And regarding calling each other out I think Bro 59 coined it perfectly - I think it fine if you wanna do it but we need to show each other respect. If there's any issue talk it out in PM like bro BT and I did. I'm quite sure that's how friendship grows, on the internet or in real life. Don't you agree?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I still see this big bag in your photos. What are you carrying in it?


Legal stuff. Mostly for intimidation.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Here it is. Has a pseudo-James Cameron blue-to-black fade. I love it. It's a Miyota 821. But unlike the old 821s, it thankfully has hacking seconds.
> 
> View attachment 15429990


What's with the feet in these pics?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> As you should be... like our discussion better offline and resolved... As to Chinese people or Chinese Americans , I retired in blue collar America and have not heard one person say anything bad nor blaming Chinese people for anything regarding CV19. It's also a fact that I would speak up quickly on such and call BS. Nuff said.


#nra

Appreciate it brother. A lot of Hong Kong people are holding a grudge against Americans because of late events, I always try to explain to them not all Americans are like that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I really thought I hadn't read ahead, but did you pick up that LPP and I missed the announcement somehow??


Yup. But it's not like I played it up or anything.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I always thought the screams might be a strategic weakness. I imagine that if I were competing and I heard them struggling - like whimpering "uhhehhhh" instead of yelling "RAAAGGHHH" - I'd know that I had them on the ropes (twss) and would push harder to make them struggle.
> 
> That's assuming that I was anywhere near their athletic level. As it stands, I'd get my ass handed to me.


Well, I suppose for some, it is like the kiaii shout in Karate. Adds power.

But in Sharapova's case, I hope it's something that can be replicated during post-match, post-shower quiet time.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Hell, I didn't even _really_ get into it until he tried to insult my social status or wealth or whatever after completely misreading my comment and then doubling down on it. Oddest insult I've ever been subjected to, TBH, and one of those "true character" things in my view.


By adding fuel to a fire one risks getting burned himself no?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> That makes me sad. Living in the Midwest for most of my life I just never really saw that kind of ethnic division/derision. Denver was a little wacky, but that was even a "grew up in Colorado vs. Moved there" kind of thing.


Yeah and I'm in LA of all places. There's just a lot of negative rhetoric floating around from all sides, people are on edge, slowly going crazy...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> 'To mooch'. Care to enlighten us? I'm having dark thoughts...
> View attachment 15429347


ask for or obtain (something) without paying for it


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. But it's not like I played it up or anything.


Well congrats! Looks great!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> @Panerol Forte
> IMO you should rethink this. Toleration should be important for all of us here (unless it's an owl situation). Some of us have had spats in the past yet got past them. Your knowledge of watches and cars have contributed quite a bit to the thread. Some subjects just have to avoided because we are not capable of non emotion. At work long ago, I realized that to be successful, I had to work with people I didn't like or even respect. But if they could do the work...
> Anyway my 2 cents.


Well put BT, in life, be it for work or,play, you'll always have to put up with people you don't like. Chances are, the more passionate you are about something the more you're likely to find someone who will annoy you


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. I have little respect for the regime in China. I am half Chinese.
> 
> I have little respect the the regime in Russia, but Russian girls can be very hot.


My favorite Russian...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> I might drop 40K AUD, probably what Fat Boy Slim will cost.


So about 6 bucks USD?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Saw DW has meteorite dial for $52k


Yeah I saw that as well, there's also a green sub for $20k


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> My favorite Russian...


Kurnikova?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> My favorite Russian...


My favorite Russian


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Appreciate it and now I'm sweating.


Awwww


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. I have little respect for the regime in China. I am half Chinese.
> 
> I have little respect the the regime in Russia, but Russian girls can be very hot.


While I don't agree with everything the Chinese govt is doing nor "respect" them, what they have done, especially how they turned things around for the poor deserves some credit.

I visited the mainland (Shenzhen) the first time in 1991. The minute my father and I got out of the train station, obviously malnourished children came running... begging for money. I remember that scene vividly even today as I was brought up in decent living standards and that experience was really shocking to me.

Today, Shenzhen is perhaps one of the smaller cities in China with the worst traffic jams.

No government is gonna do everything right, at least they aren't doing everything wrong.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Just on the above excerpt -
> 
> I've started to notice what others have said about OoO, that we tend to act like a gang of bullies when we venture outside of this thread into the other forums. It gets worse when we're in here and someone says, "Check out what so-and-so said to me in this other thread," and then everyone goes there to shout it out.


that behaviour here, as well as the witch hunts and what not is also one of the reasons why I took time off here. It seemed to have improved in that time.

I got tired of seeing it over and over again. I know I was guilty of it in the past but my aim is to not contribute to it. Feel free to call me out on it if you see e doing it again


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, it's almost 6:00 in the morning I better get some shut eye.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Kurnikova?


Yes sir! I think she was an Omega celeb...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I'm starting to think that OP silver with yellow gold might be a winner.


It is among the more attractive options, along with the blue and the 36mm black. I'm still taken aback by how completely they turned away from traditional colors.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Yes sir! I think she was an Omega celeb...


someone who never won anything. The perfect omega brand ambassador


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> someone who never won anything. The perfect omega brand ambassador


LOL Right?! Match made in heaven...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> someone who never won anything. The perfect omega brand ambassador


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> someone who never won anything. The perfect omega brand ambassador


She won AO twice in doubles!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

ithardin said:


> I've been looking at a Malawi. But that is sharp and you can't beat that price!


Are you looking at the one on eBay? He'll probably take $350-ish for it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> While I don't agree with everything the Chinese govt is doing nor "respect" them, what they have done, especially how they turned things around for the poor deserves some credit.
> 
> I visited the mainland (Shenzhen) the first time in 1991. The minute my father and I got out of the train station, obviously malnourished children came running... begging for money. I remember that scene vividly even today as I was brought up in decent living standards and that experience was really shocking to me.
> 
> ...


Ends justify means?

Nevermind. Let's not go there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Yes sir! I think she was an Omega celeb...


She's sliding off the chair!

Photographer: "Okay, now just start sliding down....lower....lower..."

Anna: "Umm....my dress is riding up a bit.... er... you sure this is looking good?"

Photog: "Trust me.... keep going....."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> someone who never won anything. The perfect omega brand ambassador





mav said:


> LOL Right?! Match made in heaven...


That's okay. I can overlook that. And I'll be there to comfort her and boost her self-esteem.

Anna: "I don't want to go out tonight. Someone might recognize me as the pro who didn't belong on the court."

Me: "I'm sure no one will think that. Just put on this Steffi Graf wig I just bought for you."


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> someone who never won anything. The perfect omega brand ambassador


Oh but when she used to retrieve the spare ball for a second serve...she wins life!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> Are you looking at the one on eBay? He'll probably take $350-ish for it.


There's one in Georgia at $489 and there's one in AZ at $650. Both have o.b.o. The cheaper one has a "wonky pic"









But then it also has this pic in the listing.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

ithardin said:


> There's one in Georgia at $489 and there's one in AZ at $650. Both have o.b.o. The cheaper one has a "wonky pic"
> View attachment 15430116
> 
> 
> ...


The Georgia guy is who I bought mine from. Super fast shipping (2 days). BNIB with a warranty card (undated).

Offer him $300 and see if he'll take $350.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> The Georgia guy is who I bought mine from. Super fast shipping (2 days). BNIB with a warranty card (undated).
> 
> Offer him $300 and see if he'll take $350.


LOL! I was watching the watch you bought! I remember when I went to check on it and it said "this item is no longer available!" #smallworld


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

ithardin said:


> LOL! I was watching the watch you bought! I remember when I went to check on it and it said "this item is no longer available!" #smallworld


He just kept lowering the prices! He said his wife is having him sell off a bunch of stuff.

I like the green one as well, but it is definitely used.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> She won AO twice in doubles!


That's right. I'm pretty sure Hingis did all the work in that (she was No 1 at the time wasn't she?)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That's okay. I can overlook that. And I'll be there to comfort her and boost her self-esteem.
> 
> Anna: "I don't want to go out tonight. Someone might recognize me as the pro who didn't belong on the court."
> 
> Me: "I'm sure no one will think that. Just put on this Steffi Graf wig I just bought for you."


hahahahaha

Funny part is I never rated Kournikova's looks, even when I was a teenager


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> While I don't agree with everything the Chinese govt is doing nor "respect" them, what they have done, especially how they turned things around for the poor deserves some credit.
> 
> I visited the mainland (Shenzhen) the first time in 1991. The minute my father and I got out of the train station, obviously malnourished children came running... begging for money. I remember that scene vividly even today as I was brought up in decent living standards and that experience was really shocking to me.
> 
> ...


I spent 3 months travelling around China in 1988. It was a 3rd world country back then. Now expat engineers make more money, much more, in shanghai than in Murica


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> As you should be... like our discussion better offline and resolved... As to Chinese people or Chinese Americans , I retired in blue collar America and have not heard one person say anything bad nor blaming Chinese people for anything regarding CV19. It's also a fact that I would speak up quickly on such and call BS. Nuff said.


Unfortunately, there's some of it my hillbilly corner of NJ. There have been a couple assaults in stores and smaller scale unpleasantness. Many people are not their best selves at the moment.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I suppose for some, it is like the kiaii shout in Karate. Adds power.
> 
> But in Sharapova's case, I hope it's something that can be replicated during post-match, post-shower quiet time.


I'd be more interested about during-shower time....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> My favorite Russian...


I'll see your Russian and raise you another Russian.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd be more interested about during-shower time....


To they have shower attendants to soap them up? They are pretty tired after a match I suppose.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> I'm watching US Open on TV right now. What do you think these athletes feel, playing in front of completely empty stands?


It's probably less distracting.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't mind this either but a bit too unisex in my opinion


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Don't mind this either but a bit too unisex in my opinion


That looks good! I don't think it looks unisex at all. If it's on a man, it would look masculine. If it's on a woman, it would look hot.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Is it weird for me to want a Tour de France King of the Mountains Covid mask?










Ignore the shorts.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That looks good! I don't think it looks unisex at all. If it's on a man, it would look masculine. If it's on a woman, it would look hot.


That's, like, the definition of unisex, isn't it?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That looks good! I don't think it looks unisex at all. If it's on a man, it would look masculine. If it's on a woman, it would look hot.


Doesn't that mean unisex ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Is it weird for me to want a Tour de France King of the Mountains Covid mask?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - it would certainly go with your shirts


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> That's, like, the definition of unisex, isn't it?


Well, maybe. But I do like men's watches on women.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Doesn't that mean unisex ?


Okay okay!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might have to give NC a closer look then.
> 
> Not that it'll get me any closer to her...
> 
> ...


I saw her just the other day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I'm watching US Open on TV right now. What do you think these athletes feel, playing in front of completely empty stands?


Money?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Here it is. Has a pseudo-James Cameron blue-to-black fade. I love it. It's a Miyota 821. But unlike the old 821s, it thankfully has hacking seconds.
> 
> View attachment 15429990


Looks pretty good... slippers mot so much


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I want to receive at least month's worth of instruction about the legalities of using a firearm before handling one ever again. Shooting's the easy part; it's the _when_ and _why_ that gets complicated.


and depends a lot on where you live FWIW


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Is it weird for me to want a Tour de France King of the Mountains Covid mask?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might have to give NC a closer look then.
> 
> Not that it'll get me any closer to her...
> 
> ...


we're full,,,, but if you bring her we'll make an exception ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Yeah and I'm in LA of all places. There's just a lot of negative rhetoric floating around from all sides, people are on edge, slowly going crazy...


Wasn't going to comment again (2nd response or such) but does seem weird to be like that out there. Not that this here is heaven on earth but atm seems good. maybe because we all burned out on race stuff back when? when I was young, all black and white now hispanics added but just seems ok. course that could be my white showing? Mrs BT and I ate at KFC tonight african-american stranger came over and we talked some, mostly religion. I don't know anything but maybe here it's just people so busy trying to make a living they don't waste their time? Even our confederate monument , folks had a meeting , discussed it and then moved it to local battlefield. That was it not a big deal.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It is among the more attractive options, along with the blue and the 36mm black. I'm still taken aback by how completely they turned away from traditional colors.


yeah some IMO cheapen the model.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Wasn't going to comment again (2nd response or such) but does seem weird to be like that out there. Not that this here is heaven on earth but atm seems good. maybe because we all burned out on race stuff back when? when I was young, all black and white now hispanics added but just seems ok. course that could be my white showing? Mrs BT and I ate at KFC tonight african-american stranger came over and we talked some, mostly religion. I don't know anything but maybe here it's just people so busy trying to make a living they don't waste their time? Even our confederate monument , folks had a meeting , discussed it and then moved it to local battlefield. That was it not a big deal.


That's why I love Dollar General. Its the great discount melting pot. I love just shooting the breeze with whoever else is in line hunting cheap candy & dog food


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

She don't look 54...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Unfortunately, there's some of it my hillbilly corner of NJ. There have been a couple assaults in stores and smaller scale unpleasantness. Many people are not their best selves at the moment.


I know you agree no excuse.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL - it would certainly go with your shirts


I, in fact (not opinion), do have a similar jersey. Bought it in Paris during the final stage of the Tour de France in 2007.

I don't wear it while cycling though. Only when watching a bike race.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Don't mind this either but a bit too unisex in my opinion


I kind of like it...course at my age I sometimes forget my sex. All kidding aside I suspect if I saw one I would buy. it's the new white.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Wasn't going to comment again (2nd response or such) but does seem weird to be like that out there. Not that this here is heaven on earth but atm seems good. maybe because we all burned out on race stuff back when? when I was young, all black and white now hispanics added but just seems ok. course that could be my white showing? Mrs BT and I ate at KFC tonight african-american stranger came over and we talked some, mostly religion. I don't know anything but maybe here it's just people so busy trying to make a living they don't waste their time? Even our confederate monument , folks had a meeting , discussed it and then moved it to local battlefield. That was it not a big deal.


Thank you for that story and perspective. All we hear about the south is the racial conflict, Confederates vs the black population, disputed statues, etc. I guess they (mainstream media) have to keep up the narrative and agenda.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> She don't look 54...
> 
> View attachment 15430212


OMG! We're the same age! And I'm available!

Did I ever tell you guys about me and Salma?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Well man , i feel like there is a therapy session going on
May I suggest a cat


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> She don't look 54...
> 
> View attachment 15430212


Some serious muffins


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I kind of like it...course at my age I sometimes forget my sex. All kidding aside I suspect if I saw one I would buy. it's the new white.


You forget your sex?

BT: "Hey Honey, do you think this dress would look good on me?"

Mrs.BT: "Hey, your a man, remember?"

BT: *clears throat, lowers voice - "Um yeah, I need some ammo - gotta go huntin' "


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> and depends a lot on where you live FWIW


"Noise complaint, Jimmy?"

"Yeah, noise complaint John."


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Money?


Round of 64 gets you paid. That's the motivation.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Well man , i feel like there is a therapy in session going on
> May I suggest a cat


There is always a place for pussy.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Unfortunately, there's some of it my hillbilly corner of NJ. There have been a couple assaults in stores and smaller scale unpleasantness. Many people are not their best selves at the moment.


Did we talk about this? I think so. I'm from NJ originally.

I feel like we did. This year man.....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Thank you for that story and perspective. All we hear about the south is the racial conflict, Confederates vs the black population, disputed statues, etc. I guess they (mainstream media) have to keep up the narrative and agenda.


well the good thing about OoO is we get to hear about other parts of the world. lol my nickname when i went to UNC at 16 would say a lot about me and my accent(Reb). I'm not saying I didn't hate statues being torn down (instead of rational conversation) even Grant's statue but honestly us older Southerners saw (and were) the bad side of racism and it just was a waste of time. Raised our kids to not be that way and they turned out great IMO. Holding my breath but seems few of the police incidents have been in the South so far this year.

OK I promise that's it unless there are questions in the class.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> OMG! We're the same age! And I'm available!
> 
> Did I ever tell you guys about me and Salma?


The other weekend???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You forget your sex?
> 
> BT: "Hey Honey, do you think this dress would look good on me?"
> 
> ...


Here's an actual from tonight... driving to KFC I look over and say "you look beautiful just like when 19"
Mrs BT : "you are full of it"
Me: no serious, I will be 19 again one day
Mrs BT : when
me: when I get alzheimer's

lol that actually was tonite and gives you an idea of the BS I shoot


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I, in fact (not opinion), do have a similar jersey. Bought it in Paris during the final stage of the Tour de France in 2007.
> 
> I don't wear it while cycling though. Only when watching a bike race.


lmao How about we go on a bike ride sometime, preferably in july. You wear that and I'll wear a yellow jersey.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> well the good thing about OoO is we get to hear about other parts of the world. lol my nickname when i went to UNC at 16 would say a lot about me and my accent(Reb). I'm not saying I didn't hate statues being torn down (instead of rational conversation) even Grant's statue but honestly us older Southerners saw (and were) the bad side of racism and it just was a waste of time. Raised our kids to not be that way and they turned out great IMO. Holding my breath but seems few of the police incidents have been in the South so far this year.
> 
> OK I promise that's it unless there are questions in the class.


Ok since we are on topic of the south and race I have yet to encounter any racial anything here .. some will say well you are white . Ok sure I am even though I was called a very bad word once in Atlantan GA (I can get very very dark in the summer ) people in the south actually get on together very well. Sure there are exceptions, sure there are issues at times but because of the past and because it is so religious in nature (I truly believe this) there is a lot more tolerance here towards each other but as usual it comes down to each individual. Treat each other w respect and most likely it will come back to you in a good way. Everyone that I meet that isn't white whether Black Hispanic Asian etc as been courteous and friendly . Seems to me it is in the other states where one has to deliberately make a point to show x y z where **** hits the fan. Do you see morons defacing the Elvis signature wall Yes do you see white trash yes do you see evil at times yes do you see differences yes BUT overall people just go along and work w each other and you take 5 black dudes from TN and 5 white dudes from TN and they will all bash the outside invaders , you know folks from Cali  so there is that .


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> OMG! We're the same age! And I'm available!
> 
> Did I ever tell you guys about me and Salma?


The restraining order? Just as well you're a lawyer ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Here's an actual from tonight... driving to KFC I look over and say "you look beautiful just like when 19"
> Mrs BT : "you are full of it"
> Me: no serious, I will be 19 again one day
> Mrs BT : when
> ...


Hahahahahaha


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I tell people "I love my wife. Not only does she know the signs of a stroke-she's strong enough to fireman carry me to the car to take me to the hospital!"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Wasn't going to comment again (2nd response or such) but does seem weird to be like that out there. Not that this here is heaven on earth but atm seems good. maybe because we all burned out on race stuff back when? when I was young, all black and white now hispanics added but just seems ok. course that could be my white showing? Mrs BT and I ate at KFC tonight african-american stranger came over and we talked some, mostly religion. I don't know anything but maybe here it's just people so busy trying to make a living they don't waste their time? Even our confederate monument , folks had a meeting , discussed it and then moved it to local battlefield. That was it not a big deal.


I wish I knew the answer but I'm truly not sure. Like I've been saying, I think some people have lost it.

My 10 y/o son recently said to us, "I don't understand what's wrong with some people. It doesn't matter what our skin color is, we'll human beings and the same."

Thanks for sharing your story. I think much of that rural niceness and hospitality is lost in our major urban cities, where it's more of an every man for themselves attitude.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> lmao How about we go on a bike ride sometime, preferably in july. You wear that and I'll wear a yellow jersey.


And if you don't have your own yellow jersey, I have one for you. Bought it at the same time as the polka dot one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The restraining order? Just as well you're a lawyer


Hehehe.... actually I had to get one against her. When I told her it was over last year.

But I'm willing to put that behind us and try anew.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> I think much of that rural niceness and hospitality is lost in our major urban cities, where it's more of an every man for themselves attitude.


This x 100000000000


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

here's an off the wall story that i hope you enjoy..
last week at our local meat and 3... older man (think 59 age) in front of me in line (yes we both had masks on) was leaning in talking to the young 22ish pregnant female employee there..couldn't hear what he was saying but could tell she was taken aback some.... when I stepped up she was clearly flustered and I asked are you OK? she said yes but he was asking for my phone number. WTF? (so much for nice)...i said well that is just weird as she is due in December (maybe he was being nice? nah).... I said what did you say? she told him she didn't own a phone... I broke out laughing just too good...
anyway i pointed him out to mrs BT and said don't start a conversation with him pls.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> And if you don't have your own yellow jersey, I have one for you. Bought it at the same time as the polka dot one.


You're in luck, I don't have a jersey ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> I wish I knew the answer but I'm truly not sure. Like I've been saying, I think some people have lost it.
> 
> My 10 y/o son recently said to us, "I don't understand what's wrong with some people. It doesn't matter what our skin color is, we'll human beings and the same."
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story. I think much of that rural niceness and hospitality is lost in our major urban cities, where it's more of an every man for themselves attitude.


Mav it's great that your son has a better understanding of humanity than most adults do


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Thank you for that story and perspective. All we hear about the south is the racial conflict, Confederates vs the black population, disputed statues, etc. I guess they (mainstream media) have to keep up the narrative and agenda.


When I went to college in New Orleans, Tulane, I had a good experience and zero racial issues. There's always a couple of knuckleheads but that's everywhere.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> here's an off the wall story that i hope you enjoy..
> last week at our local meat and 3... older man (think 59 age) in front of me in line (yes we both had masks on) was leaning in talking to the young 22ish pregnant female employee there..couldn't hear what he was saying but could tell she was taken aback some.... when I stepped up she was clearly flustered and I asked are you OK? she said yes but he was asking for my phone number. WTF? (so much for nice)...i said well that is just weird as she is due in December (maybe he was being nice? nah).... I said what did you say? she told him she didn't own a phone... I broke out laughing just too good...
> anyway i pointed him out to mrs BT and said don't start a conversation with him pls.


Man some guys are just f..kin sleazy; glad you checked in with her


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Did we talk about this? I think so. I'm from NJ originally.
> 
> I feel like we did. This year man.....


I think we did, probably not as long ago as it seems to me right now.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Here's an actual from tonight... driving to KFC I look over and say "you look beautiful just like when 19"
> Mrs BT : "you are full of it"
> Me: no serious, I will be 19 again one day
> Mrs BT : when
> ...


Mrs. BW hasn't had her hair colored since Feb. I keep telling her she's turning blonde.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Looked at Bijou review of Rolex releases....He said his clients so far not ordering the 41mm but trying to get current 40mm. He mentioned the quick rise in value on the 40mm.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Mrs. BW hasn't had her hair colored since Feb. I keep telling her she's turning blonde.


 Salons opened here few months back...Mrs BT did a smart move she used the opp to go blended ie not totally getting rid of the gray anymore. Personally I think it's hot.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I reckon the lack of any white dial OP gives more weight to my dream watch being introduced in 2021. 

A white dial 39mm Explorer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Thank you for that story and perspective. All we hear about the south is the racial conflict, Confederates vs the black population, disputed statues, etc. I guess they (mainstream media) have to keep up the narrative and agenda.


I only spent a week in Jackson, MS, and no amount of money will get me back there again.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Well man , i feel like there is a therapy session going on
> May I suggest a cat


My cubicle partner.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Some serious muffins


Homemade


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Salons opened here few months back...Mrs BT did a smart move she used the opp to go blended ie not totally getting rid of the gray anymore. Personally I think it's hot.


When I met my Mrs she had purple hair (we met playing lazer tag). She colors it frequently. It is currently the color of the Rolex ice blue platinum dials


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I reckon the lack of any white dial OP gives more weight to my dream watch being introduced in 2021.
> 
> A white dial 39mm Explorer.


probably go to 41mm


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> probably go to 41mm


There is a criticism that the 39mm has too much dead space on the dial and is out of proportion. I can't see that happening.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I reckon the lack of any white dial OP gives more weight to my dream watch being introduced in 2021.
> 
> A white dial 39mm Explorer.


Doubt we'll ever see a white Explorer I although anything's possible.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Doubt we'll ever see a white Explorer I although anything's possible.


maybe coral?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> probably go to 41mm


Glad I have my 39mm and imagine you're glad you have yours too. Might be a run on what's left of the 39mm's this year in anticipation of probable 41mm in a few months, maybe as early as March 2021.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Doubt we'll ever see a white Explorer I although anything's possible.


I mean yeah, just when you think Omega is done releasing speedy limited editions - BAM - here's a new one.

Anything is possible.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> maybe coral?


Black


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Glad I have my 39mm and imagine you're glad you have yours too. Might be a run on what's left of the 39mm's this year in anticipation of probable 41mm in a few months, maybe as early as March 2021.


lesson learned on white


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Black


too ez


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> My cubicle partner.
> 
> View attachment 15430378


I thought you turned your cubicle into a you-bible?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

A Chewy shipment means NEW BOXES to play with!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Here's something to make catching up more fun for you


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Glad I have my 39mm and imagine you're glad you have yours too. Might be a run on what's left of the 39mm's this year in anticipation of probable 41mm in a few months, maybe as early as March 2021.


It's already happening, based on the posts in the forum. Chrono24 prices don't seem to be moving real fast, but they did take a big jump right off the bat.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I just realised this bee is lacking two legs


Are most of your favourite cartoons anatomically correct?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> lesson learned on white


That OP39W might well turn out to be one of the more sought after of all of the OP39's due to relative scarcity with its brief run, and the OP39B not far behind.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> But didn't you get to meet the king of pop?


Not anymore.... that's the only episode you can't watch on Disney+ .... King of Pop not welcome anymore.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> That OP39W might well turn out to be one of the more sought after of all of the OP39's due to relative scarcity with its brief run, and the OP39B not far behind.


That's true. It came late to the OP39 line, and now OP39 is no more. Glad I got another one after I released my first one.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I'm watching US Open on TV right now. What do you think these athletes feel, playing in front of completely empty stands?


They should take a page from the Seoul FC's book


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


> They should take a page from the Seoul FC's book
> View attachment 15430489


Wow lol

Just wait until a stray ball comes flying their way.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> That's true. It came late to the OP39 line, and now OP39 is no more. Glad I got another one after I released my first one.


That's right. As I recall you have an OP39W. Correct?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> That's right. As I recall you have an OP39W. Correct?











Yup

Had the same watch before but it went away on a trade.

Had a blue one which went towards the YM.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup
> 
> Had the same watch before but it went away on a trade.
> 
> Had a blue one which went towards the YM.


aaarrrggghhhh


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> aaarrrggghhhh


Ooops, didn't mean to hit a nerve.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Ends justify means?


I think a lot of Chinese who came out of poverty or the gen-z who never experience poverty will answer yes.

I remember in the 80s, a very distant relative (my grandpa's cousin or something) came to Singapore for holiday. In those days, it was not easy for them to come out and it was the first time he traveled. And he was so shocked to see money came out from the wall. He had never seen an ATM machine in his life. 

Not here to discuss politics, just saying that lives of millions had improved tremendously.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Woah, GS just announced their tourbillon movement.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> I think a lot of Chinese who came out of poverty or the gen-z who never experience poverty will answer yes.
> 
> I remember in the 80s, a very distant relative (my grandpa's cousin or something) came to Singapore for holiday. In those days, it was not easy for them to come out and it was the first time he traveled. And he was so shocked to see money came out from the wall. He had never seen an ATM machine in his life.
> 
> Not here to discuss politics, just saying that lives of millions had improved tremendously.


I certainly would not deny the widespread benefits of economic growth and the erosion of certain aspects of government or centralized ownership. Life definitely is better there than it was. I would say it happened in spite of the regime, not because of it.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.ca


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Woah, GS just announced their tourbillon movement.


Looked like carbon fiber for a moment there. Wow.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Are most of your favourite cartoons anatomically correct?


No 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Woah, GS just announced their tourbillon movement.


It looks like a transformer

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Okay back to drummer girls.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Okay back to drummer girls.


Not a Naruto fan? She plays Michael Jackson, too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Okay back to drummer girls.


i thought you promised me a stripper not a drummer


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> No
> 
> Brother of OoO


your emoji didn't show up properly.... I'm gonna assume it was a Pinocchio ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> i thought you promised me a stripper not a drummer


She's got fast hands and good rhythm.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

This bike mechanic would probably fit right in here.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> your emoji didn't show up properly.... I'm gonna assume it was a Pinocchio


It was a sad face :-(

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> This bike mechanic would probably fit right in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hambini !!!!!

Very vulgar but he knows what he's talking about. I kinda like him.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It was a sad face :-(
> 
> Brother of OoO


Lol, I like my version better!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> This bike mechanic would probably fit right in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao

I think the 'fat tyres' one needs to move down the left

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> This bike mechanic would probably fit right in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he ain't no bike mechanic. He is an engineer and Ph.D in aerodynamics.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> And he ain't no bike mechanic. He is an engineer and Ph.D in aerodynamics.


My first time seeing any of his vids. He knows his stuff, doesn't he? And I'm glad that my BMC went together as easy as LEGO.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> My first time seeing any of his vids. He knows his stuff, doesn't he? And I'm glad that my BMC went together as easy as LEGO.


And he thinks Cervelo and Cannondale are "c...tish sh..bags". I had two Cervelos and currently have a Cannondale. . I agree with him too.

The bottom bracket tolerances are stupidly big on Cervelo, which is why they all creak. Both of mine did.

My Cannondale System Six Evo Hi-Mod seems fine though. Lucked out and got a decent one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Did a rotation tonight.

Son moved back to the frat house tonight. Daughter out with friends.

Me alone with doggie. Gonna have my Drew Estates Liga Privada and some whisky.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This will do.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> This will do.


I'll join you!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Did a rotation tonight.
> 
> Son moved back to the frat house tonight. Daughter out with friends.
> 
> Me alone with doggie. Gonna have my Drew Estates Liga Privada and some whisky.


Your dog is saying 'don't smoke' ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> This will do.


Nice Tupperware


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice Tupperware


Godfrey

Whiskies are decent but I just wanted to give you a nice tupperware, just because


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'll join you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

Right before the line "Nice watch, Rolex?" "No, _Omeeguh_" "Beautiful"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Your dog is saying 'don't smoke' ;-)


Nah, he's not happy because I didn't light one up for him.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice Tupperware


Humidor too small. Tupperdor works fine, lined with Spanish Cedar.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I'm watching US Open on TV right now. What do you think these athletes feel, playing in front of completely empty stands?


I'm still waiting on NFL

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I still see this big bag in your photos. What are you carrying in it?


It's colloquially referred to as the football. Sapp's secret life.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Here it is. Has a pseudo-James Cameron blue-to-black fade. I love it. It's a Miyota 821. But unlike the old 821s, it thankfully has hacking seconds.
> 
> View attachment 15429990


Nice pick up and for a decent price!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Whiskies are decent but I just wanted to give you a nice tupperware, just because


I knew you were being somewhat ironical. . Especially with those particular whiskies in the frame.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Right before the line "Nice watch, Rolex?" "No, _Omeeguh_" "Beautiful"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She gets nekkid lots in other movies.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's colloquially referred to as the football. Sapp's secret life.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Hehehe......


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> She gets nekkid lots in other movies.


Yes, yes she does. A great actress and definitely near the top of my celebrity crush list...

As a brunette










And as a blonde










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> #nra
> 
> Appreciate it brother. A lot of Hong Kong people are holding a grudge against Americans because of late events, I always try to explain to them not all Americans are like that.


It looks like I need to read up on some of the CV19 gossip. I recall accusations months ago, but after the blow up here on OoO I'm beginning guess that there's more.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yes, yes she does. A great actress and definitely near the top of my celebrity crush list...
> 
> As a brunette
> 
> ...


She was great in that 300 sequel.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh but when she used to retrieve the spare ball for a second serve...she wins life!


She's got balls ... who would have guessed.

Nonsense post but I like the pic 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Yes sir! I think she was an Omega celeb...


How do Rolex's woman ambassadors compare to Omega's? Reaching for straws here but it's desperate times for a MOO 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> To they have shower attendants to soap them up? They are pretty tired after a match I suppose.


Those must be the guys on WUS worried about the water resistance of their Speedmasters 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Don't mind this either but a bit too unisex in my opinion


I have to get used to the 3, 6, 9 markers.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> How do Rolex's woman ambassadors compare to Omega's? Reaching for straws here but it's desperate times for a MOO
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Mermaid?
*







*


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Those must be the guys on WUS worried about the water resistance of their Speedmasters
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Well, if the prereq was that I'd have to wear a Speedy, I would. And I would not be worried about WR.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Ends justify means?
> 
> Nevermind. Let's not go there.


You get a big like for "let's not go there"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> I spent 3 months travelling around China in 1988. It was a 3rd world country back then. Now expat engineers make more money, much more, in shanghai than in Murica


I think it's not just money, but more importantly the basic infrastructures like roads, electricity, schools, hospitals and such.

When my father first opened up a garment factory there they couldn't get a landline phone.

Now they have a hundred million 5G users...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Money?


This very large suitcase is for money.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

capitalEU said:


> Yessir


am praying that on or before 2026, rolex brings back stone dials. Hopefully a lapis dial on a DD40.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Switch up to a blue distressed Colareb.


nice flooring


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Nice floor...
> 
> Only joking - beautiful watch!


nra

i also like the watch. Just wanted to say nice flooring myself. Wanted to dish it out since been on the receiving end before.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Is it weird for me to want a Tour de France King of the Mountains Covid mask?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I certainly would not deny the widespread benefits of economic growth and the erosion of certain aspects of government or centralized ownership. Life definitely is better there than it was. I would say it happened in spite of the regime, not because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not claiming to be an expert in China but having worked in Shenzhen for 3 years gives me a little insight as to what's going on in the mainland. Capitalism definitely played a major role in improving livelihood, but without the improvements of their government itself, capitalism wouldn't have thrived the way it did.

Without water a plant won't grow, yet too much water can drown it. I think they are still learning as they go to strike a balance.

Again, not saying it's good or bad, just saying it like I see it.

And perhaps it's a good time to call it quits on this particular topic before it turns into another shyt show brother?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SARB arrived. Now packaged for return. Mufugga.








Love the watch - hand misalignment not so much. Thank you Seiko. Not.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> It looks like I need to read up on some of the CV19 gossip. I recall accusations months ago, but after the blow up here on OoO I'm beginning guess that there's more.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


There's a lot more going on than just COVID between the US, China and Hong Kong.
But really, let's not go there.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> here's an off the wall story that i hope you enjoy..
> last week at our local meat and 3... older man (think 59 age) in front of me in line (yes we both had masks on) was leaning in talking to the young 22ish pregnant female employee there..couldn't hear what he was saying but could tell she was taken aback some.... when I stepped up she was clearly flustered and I asked are you OK? she said yes but he was asking for my phone number. WTF? (so much for nice)...i said well that is just weird as she is due in December (maybe he was being nice? nah).... I said what did you say? she told him she didn't own a phone... I broke out laughing just too good...
> anyway i pointed him out to mrs BT and said don't start a conversation with him pls.


did you ask for her number? 

my uncle told me sex with a pregnant woman is one hell of an experience. Of course my knowledge is not first hand.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> There's a lot more going on than just COVID between the US, China and Hong Kong.
> But really, let's not go there.


Aiming for a big like as well?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Aiming for a big like as well?


Actually I have a HUGE dislike in what's going on, but I honestly believe some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Okay back to drummer girls.


Nothing like starting the day off with a bang


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nothing like starting the day off with a bang


Or playing with two sticks...
#DP


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I have a HUGE dislike in what's going on, but I honestly believe some things are better left unsaid.


i meant for "let's not go there". 

i purposely ignored the "discussion". To each his own.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> i meant for "let's not go there".
> 
> i purposely ignored the "discussion". To each his own.


Oh I know exactly what your were saying, I was simply taking advantage of your reply and expressed my dislike of the situation.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This looks amazing


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

On the road...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> My cubicle partner.
> 
> View attachment 15430378


How's Norman liking having you around full-time?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15430439
> 
> A Chewy shipment means NEW BOXES to play with!


Wow, great looking guys! Littermates?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> They should take a page from the Seoul FC's book
> View attachment 15430489


Not homemade.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Humidor too small. Tupperdor works fine, lined with Spanish Cedar.


Gotta burp the humidor!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, great looking guys! Littermates?


The orange boys are Thor (white throat) and Loki. We adopted them together. They were playing together so adorably we decided we couldn't part them. They're 2ish. The grey is "Gigi Pu-Pu Meow-meow." I adopted her as a found stray back in 2011. She's the princess of the house.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> The orange boys are Thor (white throat) and Loki. We adopted them together. They were playing together so adorably we decided we couldn't part them. They're 2ish. The grey is "Gigi Pu-Pu Meow-meow." I adopted her as a found stray back in 2011. She's the princess of the house.


I have no doubt she's the princess, but I think you meant she adopted you... 😄 😄


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Switch up to a blue distressed Colareb.


Nice European carry all

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

It was supposed to be Polar, but it did not fit my hand at all. So it is black


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> This looks amazing


Bro dog showed me his one and I want one. The blue dial and the ceramic bezel look amazing

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll see your cat(s) and raise you one.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> It was supposed to be Polar, but it did not fit my hand at all. So it is black


Nice work, black looks so much nicer

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Is she adorable or what??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice work, black looks so much nicer
> 
> Brother of OoO


Love me the Polar but you ain't wrong!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> It was supposed to be Polar, but it did not fit my hand at all. So it is black


Never noticed the difference in the hour hands before. The Polar has a bit of extra length. Nice (#TWSS).


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I have no doubt she's the princess, but I think you meant she adopted you... 😄 😄


Correct. The Mrs always gives me crap about how I pamper "the princess."


----------



## Mito144 (Feb 28, 2020)

im back..


----------



## Mito144 (Feb 28, 2020)

the prodigal son has returned..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Correct. The Mrs always gives me crap about how I pamper "the princess."


Mrs. BSF always says, "I have no doubt where I stand in the pecking order."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mito144 said:


> im back..


And you are...?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mito144 said:


> the prodigal son has returned..


Please state your business here.


----------



## Mito144 (Feb 28, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Please state your business here.


I am The Architect


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mito144 said:


> I am The Architect


the great and noble architect of the universe?


----------



## Mito144 (Feb 28, 2020)

Pongster said:


> the great and noble architect of the universe?


Of OoO, ive been banned by the mods. but risen from the ashes. Now im back. Whatsups playas?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mito144 said:


> I am The Architect


Pleased to meet you. I am The Curator.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mito144 said:


> Of OoO, ive been banned by the mods. but risen from the ashes. Now im back. Whatsups playas?


phoenix?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mito144 said:


> Of OoO, ive been banned by the mods. but risen from the ashes. Now im back. Whatsups playas?


Banned in under ten posts? Or new account?


----------



## Mito144 (Feb 28, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Please to meet you. I am The Curator.


its an honor. Too say I am shocked to see what has came from my original post would be an understatement.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15430439
> 
> A Chewy shipment means NEW BOXES to play with!


FWIW Chewy has the best customer service of any company I have ever worked with (pre and post acquisition).


----------



## Mito144 (Feb 28, 2020)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Banned in under ten posts? Or new account?


Had to start a new account. I got locked out of my original account where I originally started this thread


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mito144 said:


> its an honor. Too say I am shocked to see what has came from my original post would be an understatement.


so what is your opinion of omega?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mito144 said:


> its an honor. Too say I am shocked to see what has came from my original post would be an understatement.


Meetz1444 as was? Sir, the honour is all mine.

Welcome. You truly spawned a monster, of that there can be no doubt.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> And he thinks Cervelo and Cannondale are "c...tish sh..bags". I had two Cervelos and currently have a Cannondale. . I agree with him too.
> 
> The bottom bracket tolerances are stupidly big on Cervelo, which is why they all creak. Both of mine did.
> 
> My Cannondale System Six Evo Hi-Mod seems fine though. Lucked out and got a decent one.


I don't think I'd want a press-fit bottom bracket because of all that. The BMC took a regular screw-in Shimano BB. I might not have a choice for my next bike, though.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mito144 said:


> Had to start a new account. I got locked out of my original account where I originally started this thread


Ahh, the Oracle of OoO. I heard the myths, but never thought I would see this moment.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm still waiting on NFL
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Kournikova is playing NFL now?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mito144 said:


> im back..


welcome back


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> How do Rolex's woman ambassadors compare to Omega's? Reaching for straws here but it's desperate times for a MOO
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Ha!

Well, they're athletes, artists, musicians, etc; Rolex supports environmental and social initiatives (like I'm sure a lot of companies do). Recycling unrecyclable plastic waste - Rolex Awards

Skimming through here I don't see any fashion models: Every Rolex Tells a Story


----------



## Mito144 (Feb 28, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Meetz1444 as was? Sir, the honour is all mine.
> 
> Welcome. You truly spawned a monster, of that there can be no doubt.


Hello my good man, I am glad to see my child is still alive and well. I shall keep this short since the mods will probably ban me again shortly.

Alittle background. I created this post when I was in college and was getting ready to purchase my first timepiece. After going thru some of the initial responses to my original question I did end up buying a Omega Speedmaster.

This watch had served me well for many years, however due to starting a new business I had to sell my watch. Since then I have moved towards buying Rolex and now have a small collection of a Submariner No Date and a DJ41.

I am glad to see that everyone here is having fun and keeping this thread alive. Onward and Upwards!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How's Norman liking having you around full-time?


It's kinda funny. He's so undemanding - he's the most considerate cat I've known - so he mostly keeps to himself in the bedroom or plays with his toys. My wife is on her computer all day studying, too, and sometimes he goes to hang out with her.

What I want to find out is if he gets anxious when we leave the house. I should set up my phone to record video when we go out. I've recorded timelapse video of him, but it doesn't have sound, so I'm not sure if he whines while he wanders around.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mito144 said:


> Hello my good man, I am glad to see my child is still alive and well. I shall keep this short since the mods will probably ban me again shortly.
> 
> Alittle background. I created this post when I was in college and was getting ready to purchase my first timepiece. After going thru some of the initial responses to my original question I did end up buying a Omega Speedmaster.
> 
> ...


That DJ41 you have is one of the better combos. Love that dial.


----------



## Mito144 (Feb 28, 2020)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That DJ41 you have is one of the better combos. Love that dial.


Thank you! The hobby has really put a dent on my wallet. I am looking to get another Speedmaster in 2021. Omega is a hell of a brand.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> SARB arrived. Now packaged for return. Mufugga.
> View attachment 15430737
> 
> Love the watch - hand misalignment not so much. Thank you Seiko. Not.


Dang, I've never tried that on any of my watches. Ignorance is bliss


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF always says, "I have no doubt where I stand in the pecking order."


With five kids and a dog, both the dog and I knew my place in the pecking order.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

We've moved on to another galaxy far far away.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang, I've never tried that on any of my watches. Ignorance is bliss
> 
> View attachment 15431157


Don't. Do. It.

That way madness lies.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF always says, "I have no doubt where I stand in the pecking order."


Rule 11: Velominati - Keepers of the Cog


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mito144 said:


> Thank you! The hobby has really put a dent on my wallet. I am looking to get another Speedmaster in 2021. Omega is a hell of a brand.


i agree. Heaven for me.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mito144 said:


> Omega is a hell of a brand.


Oh no....it's starting again


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> With five kids and a dog, both the dog and I knew my place in the pecking order.


It's true. our order goes kid, wife, dog, wine collection, coffee machine, several articles of jewelry and clothing.....me


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> How do Rolex's woman ambassadors compare to Omega's? Reaching for straws here but it's desperate times for a MOO
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Godfrey

Rolex










Omega










NUFF SAID


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Rolex
> 
> ...


Rolex has James May and Richard Hammond.

Omega has Clarkson.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Rolex
> 
> ...


if it were to be based on the ambassador, then -









Hublot: Bar Refaeli becomes first female watch ambassador


The supermodel has joined the ranks of Hublot's celebrity-studded clique of brand ambassadors, including Usain Bolt, PelÃ©, Dwyane Wade and Jay Z.




us.fashionnetwork.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Not claiming to be an expert in China but having worked in Shenzhen for 3 years gives me a little insight as to what's going on in the mainland. Capitalism definitely played a major role in improving livelihood, but without the improvements of their government itself, capitalism wouldn't have thrived the way it did.
> 
> Without water a plant won't grow, yet too much water can drown it. I think they are still learning as they go to strike a balance.
> 
> ...


I don't for see it becoming a ****e show between you and me, however it has been political. So I agree, let's call it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> if it were to be based on the ambassador, then -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_looks at calendar_

And they still only chose a pretty face?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> On the road...


Where to?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not homemade.


I heard that they're rarely home made in Korea.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> It was supposed to be Polar, but it did not fit my hand at all. So it is black


NRA - all roads lead to Rolex.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mito144 said:


> im back..


Didn't know you left.

Didn't know you were ever here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And you are...?


NRA


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It's true. our order goes kid, wife, dog, wine collection, coffee machine, several articles of jewelry and clothing.....me


Good spot for the wine collection. Sounds about right but sometimes the wife makes you glad you have wine handy... 😇


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think I'd want a press-fit bottom bracket because of all that. The BMC took a regular screw-in Shimano BB. I might not have a choice for my next bike, though.


Threaded BBs are the way to go.


----------



## Mito144 (Feb 28, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't know you left.
> 
> Didn't know you were ever here.


Some say I never left


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> It was supposed to be Polar, but it did not fit my hand at all. So it is black


Great choice. Looks fantastic. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> Great choice. Looks fantastic.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks! If they put the orange paint a little more carefully, there would already be honey and raspberry!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wow I missed a lot. Actually I skipped a lot. Couple days off and there's just no time for forum fun. I did do a little more leather work. Far from perfection but I'm learning and getting comfortable with it. Alls I need is time.

































OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> NRA - all roads lead to Rolex.


Exactly!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Wow I missed a lot. Actually I skipped a lot. Couple days off and there's just no time for forum fun. I did do a little more leather work. Far from perfection but I'm learning and getting comfortable with it. Alls I need is time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've become a master in no time.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> How do Rolex's woman ambassadors compare to Omega's? Reaching for straws here but it's desperate times for a MOO
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Not sure about an ambassador but here's this one...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'll see your Russian and raise you another Russian.
> 
> View attachment 15430158


She's got legs...










She's also over 6 feet tall.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mito144 said:


> Hello my good man, I am glad to see my child is still alive and well. I shall keep this short since the mods will probably ban me again shortly.
> 
> Alittle background. I created this post when I was in college and was getting ready to purchase my first timepiece. After going thru some of the initial responses to my original question I did end up buying a Omega Speedmaster.
> 
> ...


So you saw the light, found the proverbial pot of Rolex hot stainless steel at of the Omega rainbow. You have come full circle. Congrats!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> She's got legs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's also a big Porsche fan


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Pleased to meet you. I am The Curator.


School or court probation?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Really like the new submariner!

And too bad they aren't going to make this in 41


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mav said:


> Not sure about an ambassador but here's this one...


Alessandra ambrosio


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hard at work


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Really like the new submariner!
> 
> And too bad they aren't going to make this in 41


Prob my fav , reminds me of this


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Where to?


It's like my tradition to buy a brand new Rolex watch. Road theme and so on ... ?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> i agree. Heaven for me.
> 
> View attachment 15431165


I see hell OoO in these boxes. Lots of smoke and hellfire


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Really like the new submariner!
> 
> And too bad they aren't going to make this in 41


Hm? Yeah, the "not-officially-Tiffany-blue" will be in the 41 as well as the 36 and 31. Just not the 34 and 28 (yet).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Hm? Yeah, the "not-officially-Tiffany-blue" will be in the 41 as well as the 36 and 31. Just not the 34 and 28 (yet).
> 
> View attachment 15431455


And the best price all around for a R


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mito144 said:


> I am The Architect


The dude who created the Matrix but only had under 10 minutes of screen time in a 2hr 18 min movie?

Sounds about right.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Hm? Yeah, the "not-officially-Tiffany-blue" will be in the 41 as well as the 36 and 31. Just not the 34 and 28 (yet).
> 
> View attachment 15431455


It's good, but it's the second best blue option they offer.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Rolex
> 
> ...


Funny, Omega pays them to wear Omega but some of them wear Rolex privately. Alessandra has a Daytona. ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Wow I missed a lot. Actually I skipped a lot. Couple days off and there's just no time for forum fun. I did do a little more leather work. Far from perfection but I'm learning and getting comfortable with it. Alls I need is time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty darn good


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Hm? Yeah, the "not-officially-Tiffany-blue" will be in the 41 as well as the 36 and 31. Just not the 34 and 28 (yet).
> 
> View attachment 15431455


Whaaaatttr.. they have such a strange website. It should say available in xyz.
Sweet!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It's good, but it's the second best blue option they offer.


Already have #1 

Or.. are we talking about the platinum baby blue


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> It was supposed to be Polar, but it did not fit my hand at all. So it is black


Looks fantastic!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> It's possible. All the videos uploaded thus far have the hands frozen at the standard 10:10:31 exactly. Perhaps they ARE really non-working demos.


#godfrey






Looks like they already have stock on the new releases, other than the dummy watches sent out to the media for coverage.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thanks Mav!

I know I have let everyone down. It was supposed to be Polar and I was going with this attitude. When I tried both of them, after a few seconds I knew that Polar is not for me, that black looks much better.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Guess who CAN wear a P01? This guy. 

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Thanks Mav!
> 
> I know I have let everyone down. It was supposed to be Polar and I was going with this attitude. When I tried both of them, after a few seconds I knew that Polar is not for me, that black looks much better.


Polar or Phantom they are both great watches and our opinions be damned. 
Looks good on you bro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Guess who CAN wear a P01? This guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks AWESOME on you! 
Damn I need to put some meat on my wrist...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Already have #1
> 
> Or.. are we talking about the platinum baby blue


Oh I was talking OP and DJ dials. Ice blue DD is something else.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> She's also a big Porsche fan


She and I have lots in common. I like her legs and Porsches too. Hope Salma won't be too jealous. I'm sure Salma would like her too.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Guess who CAN wear a P01? This guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Guess who CAN wear a P01? This guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it! I knew it! Yay!!!!!

It actually looks good on you!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Whaaaatttr.. they have such a strange website. It should say available in xyz.
> Sweet!


I think their site is one of the easiest to navigate (Omega's is terrible, tbh) but the color choices are the last thing in their configurator.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> That looks AWESOME on you!
> Damn I need to put some meat on my wrist...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Guess who CAN wear a P01? This guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Al,

How wide is your wrist? Flat?

You got me interested in the P01 ....

My wrist is about 7.75" but fairly round and about 67-70mm or so across.

Might have to visit an AD....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Guess who CAN wear a P01? This guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are an animal  it actually fits


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Funny, Omega pays them to wear Omega but some of them wear Rolex privately. Alessandra has a Daytona. 😁


Cue Daniel Craig


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Second espresso of the day already










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's crazy how the new Sub looks smaller to my eyes until I remember that it's (supposedly) wider. Splitting hairs, "Princess And The Pea" syndrome, etc.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Big Al,
> 
> How wide is your wrist? Flat?
> 
> ...


This represents a big change in attitude towards the "POS1". The influence of Bro Dick is pervasive! Even if there is no way in hell he could ever wear it, unless around his ankie.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> This represents a big change in attitude towards the "POS1". The influence of Bro Dick is pervasive!


I have always been heavily influenced by my dick


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> I have always been heavily influenced by my dick


Whats a good watch size for that? The POS1? If so, well, all we can do is bow to your greatness!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> I have always been heavily influenced by my dick


Like being chained to a maniac ;-)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Rolex
> 
> ...


I thought Clooney was Omega at some point. Did he switch sides?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


>


Very nice collection but if you keep showing that OP39W you're going to be responsible for an exacerbation of BT's PTSD from his having sold his.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Thanks Mav!
> 
> I know I have let everyone down. It was supposed to be Polar and I was going with this attitude. When I tried both of them, after a few seconds I knew that Polar is not for me, that black looks much better.


I think you made the right choice. The black looks better on your wrist my man!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Guess who CAN wear a P01? This guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, it actually looks pretty f*cking good on you. You're a miracle worker, you've managed to make the P01 actually look good! All that's left now is...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I think you made the right choice. The black looks better on your wrist my man!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Damn, it actually looks pretty f*cking good on you. You're a miracle worker, you've managed to make the P01 actually look good! All that's left now is...


Yup! Because it fits. And fits on pretty much no one else!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


>


And the polar looks better on your wrist than the black one IMO. Good choice too.

Now you two have me looking at Exp2. Damn you!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Cue Daniel Craig


Now I can't cue the 007 theme song out of my head... Thanks 997! HAHA.

PS - a new trailer for the Bond movie dropped today...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Wow I missed a lot. Actually I skipped a lot. Couple days off and there's just no time for forum fun. I did do a little more leather work. Far from perfection but I'm learning and getting comfortable with it. Alls I need is time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good show Big Al. I think you'll find a single floating keeper 17mm wide work's best rathe than one fixed and one floating.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I knew it! I knew it! Yay!!!!!
> 
> It actually looks good on you!


He is worthy...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I knew it! I knew it! Yay!!!!!
> 
> It actually looks good on you!


It's actually a cool watch. The only thing I can say negative about it is the strap is narrow but very cool at the same time.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Guess who CAN wear a P01? This guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. PO1 fits you just fine but still not my cup of tea. Looked fine until I saw the side shot.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> That looks AWESOME on you!
> Damn I need to put some meat on my wrist...


Looks better on his wrist than yours (or mine).


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Big Al,
> 
> How wide is your wrist? Flat?
> 
> ...


I've got an 8" wrist but it is also round. It really might fit you. The lugs are of course really long but I believe it fits about like a 47mm radiomir. The P01 has a nice curve to the case so it might work out. Tag was only $4k. Didn't even ask about a discount. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Damn, it actually looks pretty f*cking good on you. You're a miracle worker, you've managed to make the P01 actually look good! All that's left now is...


You know I never would have considered it before. The fact that I am one of the few that can, might be worth going for it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


>


We know you beat your meat, no need to show us...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just got an email Panatime has a 25% off Labor Day sale site wide.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> This represents a big change in attitude towards the "POS1". The influence of Bro Dick is pervasive! Even if there is no way in hell he could ever wear it, unless around his ankie.


...

I still think it's one hell of a tool watch, even though there's no way in hell I can wear it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Now I can't cue the 007 theme song out of my head... Thanks 997! HAHA.
> 
> PS - a new trailer for the Bond movie dropped today...


Omeeguh at 2:05!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

While waiting on my other GMT, just picked this one up. I don't use winders and like the idea of a nicer grab and go.



















I know, nice concrete


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Now I can't cue the 007 theme song out of my head... Thanks 997! HAHA.
> 
> PS - a new trailer for the Bond movie dropped today...


Awesome! I'm need to watch that later. Huge fan of his, I think he's the best and "darkest" of the Bonds.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Omeeguh at 2:05!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would almost think modern Bond movies are just elaborate advertising vehicles for Omega, Aston Martin, Heineken, etc.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

omeglycine said:


> While waiting on my other GMT, just picked this one up. I don't use winders and like the idea of a nicer grab and go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably the only GMT I would buy right now to pair with my sub. I like how those look on straps.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Probably the only GMT I would buy right now to pair with my sub. I like how those look on straps.


They do pair very nicely with straps as well. And drilled lugs as a bonus.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Omeeguh at 2:05!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rolex? OHMEEEGUUUHHHHH


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Stopped in at the AD during my lunch hour. New models should be "in" mid-November.

AD: would you like to see our discounted Rolex?

_eyeroll_ Me: well...alright.

AD: This has been in the display cabinet for 5 years. It's available at 33% off.








Me: There's a couple of reasons you've had it five years _smiles_


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Rolex? OHMEEEGUUUHHHHH


It was nicely how they subtly slipped that into the dialogue.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Rolex? OHMEEEGUUUHHHHH


I was watching the movie last night - posted some pics with a watch and some whisky to this thread last night 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Stopped in at the AD during my lunch hour. New models should be "in" mid-November.
> 
> AD: would you like to see our discounted Rolex?
> 
> ...


I'm happy that MrsBSi doesn't fall for the "It was on sale so it was cheap!" trick.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It was nicely how they subtly slipped that into the dialogue.


Yup, I would have fumbled the "OHMEEEGUUUHHHHH" line personally.

me as 007: OOO - BLAHAHAHAHA - MEEE - BLAHAHAHAHAHA - GUH!
Cut!
Yo, director, give me my Fat Boy Sub instead, this OMMEGAH is bullish!t


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Just got an email Panatime has a 25% off Labor Day sale site wide.


I used one of their 25% offers but then got reamed on import and handling charges. Never again.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was watching the movie last night - posted some pics with a watch and some whisky to this thread last night
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh missed that, need to back track a bit more. I'm gonna have to binge watch all of DC's Bond movies before watching this one. Hopefully they will really show it in the theaters. Watching movies is actually something I really miss...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

omeglycine said:


> While waiting on my other GMT, just picked this one up. I don't use winders and like the idea of a nicer grab and go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice place holder. GS makes some of the best GMTs.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Oh missed that, need to back track a bit more. I'm gonna have to binge watch all of DC's Bond movies before watching this one. Hopefully they will really show it in the theaters. Watching movies is actually something I really miss...


I agree for sure!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> ...
> 
> I still think it's one hell of a tool watch, even though there's no way in hell I can wear it.


I already said it would be a fine ankle watch for you. but if that doesn't work, you can wear it like a necklace. I think I can pull it off as an ankle watch myself.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

omeglycine said:


> While waiting on my other GMT, just picked this one up. I don't use winders and like the idea of a nicer grab and go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No concrete, it's beautiful Grand Seiko. Congratulations!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

This is a pretty cool new release from G-Shock / Bamford for the UK bros...


















Bamford Teams Up With Casio For Limited Edition G-Shock 5610 | aBlogtoWatch


Much of the trend surrounding Bamford since its inception has been the democratization of its signature style. From its early days hand-customizing Rolex watches on commission, to working as an in-house customization service for brands like Zenith, to creating its own line of more affordable...



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> They do pair very nicely with straps as well. And drilled lugs as a bonus.


Nice 
And I think that particular GMT would look better paired to a nice strap.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Nice
> And I think that particular GMT would look better paired to a nice strap.


You are probably right, but I'm a bracelet fan. Heck, I wear a Dornblüth on a bracelet.?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Stopped in at the AD during my lunch hour. New models should be "in" mid-November.
> 
> AD: would you like to see our discounted Rolex?
> 
> ...


Nice hairs on your wrist?!? Not that I'm into that sort of thing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Haha, just now a POS1 was posted for sale in Canada. Guy wants CAN$4300 for it.

Don’t need an ankle bracelet personally.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I saw one of these today also and must say it's a really sharp watch.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice hairs on your wrist?!? Not that I'm into that sort of thing.


I haven't full body shaved for triathlon in about 3 years


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I haven't full body shaved for triathlon in about 3 years


Hehe....


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

What about the pam 914


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


So clean. Watch and arm


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I saw one of these today also and must say it's a really sharp watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BB41? Not bad.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I saw one of these today also and must say it's a really sharp watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. The AD was flush with Tudor. That matte blue Pelagos!?!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> What about the pam 914


It looks great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> It looks great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I want it.. don't think I will tho.. on sale joma sub 5kUSD..


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> True. The AD was flush with Tudor. That matte blue Pelagos!?!


Yep tried on the blue Pelagos. Too thick for my taste but very nice.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Whats a good watch size for that? The POS1? If so, well, all we can do is bow to your greatness!


We have a new word in Swedish: "storkukslugn" .

Bro RJ can translate....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

delco714 said:


> What about the pam 914


I like it.... ;-)


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> I like it.... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15431841
> 
> View attachment 15431842


 you have one!!! I love it. Dang why did you have to do that? 914 is new school old style. It's perfect (hand wound panerai 🤌)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> We have a new word in Swedish: "storkukslugn" .
> 
> Bro RJ can translate....


"Coagulum" is what Google Translate gives me.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Just bought a small daysailer.

Point Jude 15.

Designed by Edson I. Schock and built by Holby Marine starting in 1946.

Mine is from 1987.

1,200 boats were built

Should be perfect for lake sailing in NC

Picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

delco714 said:


> you have one!!! I love it. Dang why did you have to do that? 914 is new school old style. It's perfect (hand wound panerai 🤌)


Got it in the end of July.

Love it.

Old school but thinner by about 1.5-2 mm compered to its ancestors PAM111/112


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> "Coagulum" is what Google Translate gives me.


google: storkukslugn swedish

Not that it applies to me ;-)


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> Just bought a small daysailer.
> 
> Point Jude 15.
> 
> ...


Quit playing with your dinghy!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> google: storkukslugn swedish
> 
> Not that it applies to me ;-)


From Google:

"in sweden we call it "storkukslugn" it translates to "big dick calmness?" which pretty much means that men with big dicks are calm and chill whereas you can tell when a dude has a small pee pee bc he's loud and annoying and insecure! the louder the car the smaller the dick"

Is that why I have a Porsche? 
With a 3.4 liter throaty flat six? 

What's really funny is that there is a single word for it in Swedish.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> This represents a big change in attitude towards the "POS1". The influence of Bro Dick is pervasive! Even if there is no way in hell he could ever wear it, unless around his ankie.


It's definitely an ankle watch for me. There's probably even room in it for the transmitter.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Stopped in at the AD during my lunch hour. New models should be "in" mid-November.
> 
> AD: would you like to see our discounted Rolex?
> 
> ...


Hmm, oxford cloth weave structure.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


It looks like you're using _all _the links.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> From Google:
> 
> "in sweden we call it "storkukslugn" it translates to "big dick calmness?" which pretty much means that men with big dicks are calm and chill whereas you can tell when a dude has a small pee pee bc he's loud and annoying and insecure! the louder the car the smaller the dick"
> 
> ...


Makes sense. It explains the "SDT" (Small Dick Truck).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> did you ask for her number?
> 
> my uncle told me sex with a pregnant woman is one hell of an experience. Of course my knowledge is not first hand.


I have first hand knowledge.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mito144 said:


> Had to start a new account. I got locked out of my original account where I originally started this thread


If this is you me and the 18k odd posts I've accumulated on here thank you


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Wow I missed a lot. Actually I skipped a lot. Couple days off and there's just no time for forum fun. I did do a little more leather work. Far from perfection but I'm learning and getting comfortable with it. Alls I need is time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look nice; I'd love to be useful o make something lie that but I'd probably end up with something like I made in my Yr 8 leatherwork class


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The green on the lot one works much, much better. The contrast of light and dark is so much nicer


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Just bought a small daysailer.
> 
> Point Jude 15.
> 
> ...











Well done but couldn't resist this gif.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> They look nice; I'd love to be useful o make something lie that but I'd probably end up with something like I made in my Yr 8 leatherwork class


Thinking same thing for myself.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> I like it.... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15431841
> 
> View attachment 15431842


i tried this one some time ago; really liked it but it was also a touch too big for me and I knew I'd hardly use it


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't know you left.
> 
> Didn't know you were ever here.


Now you do!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> From Google:
> 
> "in sweden we call it "storkukslugn" it translates to "big dick calmness?" which pretty much means that men with big dicks are calm and chill whereas you can tell when a dude has a small pee pee bc he's loud and annoying and insecure! the louder the car the smaller the dick"
> 
> ...


What is it when you are calm and chilled but are lacking in the trouser department?

....asking for a friend


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What is it when you are calm and chilled but are lacking in the trouser department?
> 
> ....asking for a friend


Horny?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What is it when you are calm and chilled but are lacking in the trouser department?
> 
> ....asking for a friend


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Suck on that FRolex


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> This looks amazing


Real life photos here. Time to get yours mate. 

The dial is like an oil painting and the texture makes it look like the ripples on the sea catching the sparkles of sun light. Definitely not a childish looking watch. Pink and baby blue dial on an Oyster Perpetual is definitely childish.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What is it when you are calm and chilled but are lacking in the trouser department?
> 
> ....asking for a friend


Drive a Lamborghini


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Not anymore.... that's the only episode you can't watch on Disney+ .... King of Pop not welcome anymore.


Jeez, you diddle a few dozen kids and all of the sudden you aren't welcome on a network for children? What's this world coming to


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> It looks like you're using _all _the links.


I never use all the links.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Makes sense. It explains the "SDT" (Small Dick Truck).
> 
> View attachment 15431920


That's way bigger than mine! Vehicle I mean.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Look at how loose that bracelet is. You are already flipping it, aren't yah???


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> did you ask for her number?
> 
> my uncle told me sex with a pregnant woman is one hell of an experience. Of course my knowledge is not first hand.


It's.....interesting


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Now I can't cue the 007 theme song out of my head... Thanks 997! HAHA.
> 
> PS - a new trailer for the Bond movie dropped today...


@SaMaster14 @mav guys i just watched the trailer. really, really disappointed. feels forced to fully explain the history of bond and blofeld/oberhauser and then the unknown woman agent "i have been a double 0 for two years" - why not just give away the next bond?

ugh


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> @SaMaster14 @mav guys i just watched the trailer. really, really disappointed. feels forced to fully explain the history of bond and blofeld/oberhauser and then the unknown woman agent "i have been a double 0 for two years" - why not just give away the next bond?
> 
> ugh


I'm going to enjoy it as an action movie. I do feel as though parts of the story line were definitely "forced"

I feel like Spectre was a good ending for Craig and, if I'm not mistaken, he really didn't want to do another one, but they had trouble finding anyone else that "fit" so they forced a 5th movie for Craig and will introduce a new female Bond.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Look at how loose that bracelet is. You are already flipping it, aren't yah???


It's not loose!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm going to enjoy it as an action movie. I do feel as though parts of the story line were definitely "forced"
> 
> I feel like Spectre was a good ending for Craig and, if I'm not mistaken, he really didn't want to do another one, but they had trouble finding anyone else that "fit" so they forced a 5th movie for Craig and will introduce a new female Bond.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That and I think $75M or something ridiculous to star in the 5th movie. But you're absolutely right, Spectre should have been it for him. Nice ending to it. Oh and Blofeld is alive? SO many loose ends already.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That and I think $75M or something ridiculous to star in the 5th movie. But you're absolutely right, Spectre should have been it for him. Nice ending to it. Oh and Blofeld is alive? SO many loose ends already.


You're not expecting a Bond movie to make sense are you?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> did you ask for her number?
> 
> my uncle told me sex with a pregnant woman is one hell of an experience. Of course my knowledge is not first hand.


Your uncle is correct. In fact you might never look at a pregnant woman the same way again. About 50% lust and the other 50% guilt because some other guys child is in there. Given the opportunity, I could get over the guilt. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That and I think $75M or something ridiculous to star in the 5th movie. But you're absolutely right, Spectre should have been it for him. Nice ending to it. Oh and Blofeld is alive? SO many loose ends already.


Exactly.

With low story expectations, at least I can enjoy the attractive women, scenery/cinematography, and gun fights, I guess haha

Oh, and have a laugh about wearing my "Omeeguh"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> They look nice; I'd love to be useful o make something lie that but I'd probably end up with something like I made in my Yr 8 leatherwork class


A couple more and I should be able to get the results I want.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Your uncle is correct. In fact you might never look at a pregnant woman the same way again. About 50% lust and the other 50% guilt because some other guys child is in there. Given the opportunity, I could get over the guilt. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


which month/trimester is best?

at least youre tunnel buddies with the child.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> which month/trimester is best?
> 
> at least youre tunnel buddies with the child.


Let's say about months 2-7 are as good as it gets. Before that it's still kinda normal. After 7 it gets a little odd. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That and I think $75M or something ridiculous to star in the 5th movie. But you're absolutely right, Spectre should have been it for him. Nice ending to it. Oh and Blofeld is alive? SO many loose ends already.


He's alive.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gentlemen I tried today I really did and members like @sportura have stated it clearly and we are all victims of it. It's all about what's written on the dial and your perceptions.

I tried a Tissot Gentlemen today. It was a top watch for the price. Very comfortable. But I just couldn't get past the name on the dial. It's horrible. There are several microbrand watches that makes nice watches too but I just can't get past the name on the dial. Monta, Zelos to name a few.

And it doesn't have to be Rolex. It can be Seiko as they have enormous credibility and history.

So too does Omega and Tudor. I'd even go Hamilton before Tissot. Still like that brand and I blame you Yanks for making me like it. I just couldn't do it with Tissot. It actually felt good to walk away.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Real life photos here. Time to get yours mate.
> 
> The dial is like an oil painting and the texture makes it look like the ripples on the sea catching the sparkles of sun light. Definitely not a childish looking watch. Pink and baby blue dial on an Oyster Perpetual is definitely childish.
> 
> View attachment 15432023


Bottom left photo gives the impression you're looking down at the sea, with softly shimmering waves gently concealing what lies below. Ain't life grand?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dawg, just realised you said what I said before I said it. Carry on bro, let's move past this awkward moment.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Jeez, you diddle a few dozen kids and all of the sudden you aren't welcome on a network for children? What's this world coming to


Not coming to Neverland Ranch, that's for sure.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Not coming to Neverland Ranch, that's for sure.


Not to Toothy's Ranch anyways.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I never use all the links.


Twss


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I tried today I really did and members like @sportura have stated it clearly and we are all victims of it. It's all about what's written on the dial and your perceptions.
> 
> I tried a Tissot Gentlemen today. It was a top watch for the price. Very comfortable. But I just couldn't get past the name on the dial. It's horrible. There are several microbrand watches that makes nice watches too but I just can't get past the name on the dial. Monta, Zelos to name a few.
> 
> ...


it's the NBA official watch. Get that and a Kia and live like an NBA star.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mito didn't stay long


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


Hahahahahaha I have the tone of voice from the scene in me head

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Real life photos here. Time to get yours mate.
> 
> The dial is like an oil painting and the texture makes it look like the ripples on the sea catching the sparkles of sun light. Definitely not a childish looking watch. Pink and baby blue dial on an Oyster Perpetual is definitely childish.
> 
> View attachment 15432023


Dammit Dog, that watch looks better every time I see it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Jeez, you diddle a few dozen kids and all of the sudden you aren't welcome on a network for children? What's this world coming to


What ever happened to all The gains we made in 2019

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I tried today I really did and members like @sportura have stated it clearly and we are all victims of it. It's all about what's written on the dial and your perceptions.
> 
> I tried a Tissot Gentlemen today. It was a top watch for the price. Very comfortable. But I just couldn't get past the name on the dial. It's horrible. There are several microbrand watches that makes nice watches too but I just can't get past the name on the dial. Monta, Zelos to name a few.
> 
> ...


Mate it's a luxury industry. Branding is subjective but it matters more than any rational argument is.

Branding in the luxury goods industry is a bit like trash and treasure market

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Not coming to Neverland Ranch, that's for sure.


You're too old to get in anyway

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Not to Toothy's Ranch anyways.


Springfield?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Mito didn't stay long


A lower profile would have been advisable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Hm? Yeah, the "not-officially-Tiffany-blue" will be in the 41 as well as the 36 and 31. Just not the 34 and 28 (yet).
> 
> View attachment 15431455


I got yer Tiffany blue right here.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice bikini line


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> Nice bikini line


Why thank you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> A lower profile would have been advisable.


he was banned again?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> he was banned again?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> he was banned again?





BigSeikoFan said:


>


Excuse the ignorance, but what did he do? Banned in under 24 hours? 

Also, even more ignorant on my part, but what is that gif from/who is it of? One of my favorites that gets thrown around OoO...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Excuse the ignorance, but what did he do? Banned in under 24 hours?
> 
> Also, even more ignorant on my part, but what is that gif from/who is it of? One of my favorites that gets thrown around OoO...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Jenna Coleman


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> From Google:
> 
> "in sweden we call it "storkukslugn" it translates to "big dick calmness?" which pretty much means that men with big dicks are calm and chill whereas you can tell when a dude has a small pee pee bc he's loud and annoying and insecure! the louder the car the smaller the dick"
> 
> ...


The Swedish vocabulary is parsimonious compared to English, so we save our words for clarity and impact.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Well done but couldn't resist this gif.


Geez. It's no wonder that bro Dick sticks to baby pics.

Hope the guy/gal behind the lens walked away.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What is it when you are calm and chilled but are lacking in the trouser department?
> 
> ....asking for a friend


Future Botox recipient?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> google: storkukslugn swedish
> 
> Not that it applies to me ;-)


That got me _wide-cock furnace. 😳_


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


>


You got a like for Jenna

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> A lower profile would have been advisable.


Lol well probably not wise to come on saying "hey I've been banned and now I'm back"

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The green on the lot one works much, much better. The contrast of light and dark is so much nicer


Personally I was never a fan of the kermit nor the hulk. Too flashy.

And under certain lighting the Cerachrome bezel's color looks like plastic...which in turn makes the watch looks "cheap'.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Excuse the ignorance, but what did he do? Banned in under 24 hours?
> 
> Also, even more ignorant on my part, but what is that gif from/who is it of? One of my favorites that gets thrown around OoO...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Perhaps this will provide a little context









OP39+ Cash for a DJ41


Hello Everyone! I am considering selling my OP39 and adding cash for a brand new Datejust 41. Specifically a fluted bezel with a jubilee bracelet. I like my OP, however I kind of fell out of love with it. I have had the watch for over a year but cannot stop thinking about the Datejust 41. What...




www.watchuseek.com













Selling Oyster Perpetual 39 for a Datejust 41


Hello Everyone! I am considering selling my OP39 and adding cash for a brand new Datejust 41. Specifically a fluted bezel with a jubilee bracelet. I like my OP, however I kind of fell out of love with it. I have had the watch for over a year but cannot stop thinking about the Datejust 41. What...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> did you ask for her number?
> 
> my uncle told me sex with a pregnant woman is one hell of an experience. Of course my knowledge is not first hand.


Without going into too many details. In my experience there's an increased itch that needs to be scratched ... often.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol well probably not wise to come on saying "hey I've been banned and now I'm back"
> 
> Brother of OoO


So Mito is actually Metz?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So Mito is actually Metz?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> This looks amazing


Totally amazing, im all over this when prices come down bro G.
You getting one?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Real life photos here. Time to get yours mate.
> 
> The dial is like an oil painting and the texture makes it look like the ripples on the sea catching the sparkles of sun light. Definitely not a childish looking watch. Pink and baby blue dial on an Oyster Perpetual is definitely childish.
> 
> View attachment 15432023


The more i see the more i like, bezel looks great too, dials freaking amazing bro Doggy.
big congrats.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Totally amazing, im all over this when prices come down bro G.
> You getting one?


Gnomon has the J for $70 more and I'm a wanker.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Gnomon has the J for $70 more and I'm a wanker.


I went with the local supplier because of the warranty as it is a more costly piece. Good thing that I bought locally as well because one of the watches was DOA. JDM models got to go back to Japan which is a hassle.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> View attachment 15432533


I don't understand. I mean, if Mito had signed up a new account and gone undetected for 3 months, why would he out himself to declare that he is Metz? That's dumb. I am sorry to say that.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Gnomon has the J for $70 more and I'm a wanker.


lol, its exactly the same watch  you wanker


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I went with the local supplier because of the warranty as it is a more costly piece. Good thing that I bought locally as well because one of the watches was DOA. JDM models got to go back to Japan which is a hassle.


Exactly right and the movts are made in the same place, overseas seiko factories.its not like they are making the jdm movts in Japan, no way, regardless of what seiko say.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't understand. I mean, if Mito had signed up a new account and gone undetected for 3 months, why would he out himself to declare that he is Metz? That's dumb. I am sorry to say that.


it's not truly the perfect crime unless you get caught.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking at a long Zoom call today, so I will leave you with this.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like Rolex unofficially adopted the nickname "Kermit".

Personally I think it's more like a "Goblin" but who am I to argue with Rolex right?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like Rolex unofficially adopted the nickname "Kermit".
> 
> Personally I think it's more like a "Goblin" but who am I to argue with Rolex right?


Needs to look more plasticky:


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like Rolex unofficially adopted the nickname "Kermit".
> 
> Personally I think it's more like a "Goblin" but who am I to argue with Rolex right?


Has Rolex adopted nicknames in the past or is this their attempt at trying to be hip for the hipsters and rappers?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Foster parent class #3 was last night. It was about how to recognize & respond to behaviors of the children (meltdowns, etc). Very good insight & info that is useful in EVERYDAY life. Be present, Be patient, Be persistent. 

In sadder news we found out that the man the mrs considers her "2nd dad" has died from complications from Covid. He was an amazing, kind, gentle and loving titan in our world and an example of who I want to be as a person. There is a void and he will be missed.

In re OoO...holy cow that Save The Ocean ray dial! Now I want one too! Thanks for showing the dial in all its intricate beauty! Now the tough decision is full price for the ray dial OR like $300 cheaper for the Great White from last year 

I have the day off so I think I may go to the BIG jeweler in KC (Meirotto) and kick some tires! Anything you want me to keep an eye out for? LOL


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Foster parent class #3 was last night. It was about how to recognize & respond to behaviors of the children (meltdowns, etc). Very good insight & info that is useful in *OoO*. Be present, Be patient, Be persistent.


FIFY


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> From Google:
> 
> "in sweden we call it "storkukslugn" it translates to "big dick calmness?" which pretty much means that men with big dicks are calm and chill whereas you can tell when a dude has a small pee pee bc he's loud and annoying and insecure! the louder the car the smaller the dick"
> 
> ...


I think Porsche is OK.

More worried about the lowered Honda Civics with big loud muffler, funky wheels and purple down lighting.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looking at a long Zoom call today, so I will leave you with this.
> 
> View attachment 15432625


Are you zooming with that chic?

Please send an invite!

;-)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> He's alive.


Yeah, I forgot about that bridge scene.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> You're not expecting a Bond movie to make sense are you?


I am expecting a good time, but my mind still wants some reality.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> FIFY


Amen to that brutha! One of the video clips we watched was a doctor explaining that the two most useless words to say to someone who is angry/upset/acting out is "calm down." Has that ever worked? he joked.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I am expecting a good time, but my mind still wants some reality.


This is why I hate CGI & green screen car chase effects! I love me some ACTUAL, REAL car chase scenes!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> I think Porsche is OK.
> 
> More worried about the lowered Honda Civics with big loud muffler, funky wheels and purple down lighting.


Mine didn't have down lighting, so I think I'm still good to go.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I didn't even realize it until I read it yesterday...but zoom and Covid have basically rendered the "snow day" as we know it a thing of the past. I await the "Remember snow days?" nostalgia memes coming in 2030.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Happy Friday! At the beach this weekend until Tuesday night.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol, Hulk for $24.5k on TRF





__





FSOT: BNIB 2020 Rolex Submariner Date Hulk New Card 116610lv - Complete - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


FSOT: BNIB 2020 Rolex Submariner Date Hulk New Card 116610lv - Complete For Sale: ROLEX (brand) watches



www.rolexforums.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Lol, Hulk for $24.5k on TRF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might as well make if 50 grand these prices are just absurd


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Mito didn't stay long


He didn't stay long the first time either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I was never a fan of the kermit nor the hulk. Too flashy.
> 
> And under certain lighting the Cerachrome bezel's color looks like plastic...which in turn makes the watch looks "cheap'.


I never liked the Kermit and always thought the green bezel and black dial clashed, unlike the Hulk that worked at least to my eye. All a matter though of personal preference.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Might as well make if 50 grand these prices are just absurd


It's an investment 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Has Rolex adopted nicknames in the past or is this their attempt at trying to be hip for the hipsters and rappers?


Honestly I have no idea. Was never really keen on having nicknames for watches unless it's a Grand Seiko as their references have no discernable meaning.

How hard is it to remember 116610LN? Or 126710BLRO?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I never liked the Kermit and always thought the green bezel and black dial clashed, unlike the Hulk that worked at least to my eye. All a matter though of personal preference.


I do think this works though, the muted green aluminum bezel looks good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I went with the local supplier because of the warranty as it is a more costly piece. Good thing that I bought locally as well because one of the watches was DOA. JDM models got to go back to Japan which is a hassle.


All things equal better to buy locally, then nationally and last globally.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like Rolex unofficially adopted the nickname "Kermit".
> 
> Personally I think it's more like a "Goblin" but who am I to argue with Rolex right?


Kermit II would be less confusing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't understand. I mean, if Mito had signed up a new account and gone undetected for 3 months, why would he out himself to declare that he is Metz? That's dumb. I am sorry to say that.


You're insinuating Mito/Metz is not the brightest bulb in the WUS light socket?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Tremendous news! The insurance adjuster just called and the new engine for our Dodge 2500 (that we've owned less than 2 months) is COVERED by the policy and they'll be cutting us a check for the amount (less our $500 deductible). I just saved the cost of an OP41 on that bad boy (not that I had it...lol)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> He didn't stay long the first time either.


twss

"They keep coming and going, and going and coming, .. and always too soon" - _Lily Von Shtupp_


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> @SaMaster14 @mav guys i just watched the trailer. really, really disappointed. feels forced to fully explain the history of bond and blofeld/oberhauser and then the unknown woman agent "i have been a double 0 for two years" - why not just give away the next bond?
> 
> ugh





SaMaster14 said:


> I'm going to enjoy it as an action movie. I do feel as though parts of the story line were definitely "forced"
> 
> I feel like Spectre was a good ending for Craig and, if I'm not mistaken, he really didn't want to do another one, but they had trouble finding anyone else that "fit" so they forced a 5th movie for Craig and will introduce a new female Bond.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agree - not a good trailer at all. Other than it's more Bond vs Blofeld, who's now arisen, it was more similar to a Michael Bay explosion filled flick than a 007 movie. That said, if it truly comes out in the theaters, I'll go see it. Still a big if.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> You're insinuating Mito/Metz is not the brightest bulb in the WUS light socket?


Anyone knows what he got banned for anyways?

edit - I mean the first time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Agree - not a good trailer at all. Other than it's more Bond vs Blofeld, who's now arisen, it was more similar to a Michael Bay explosion filled flick than a 007 movie. That said, if it truly comes out in the theaters, I'll go see it. Still a big if.


Remember when Casino Royale was getting panned because it didn't have enough action?

Plus, I don't know if it's because it's been so long since the last one, or because I haven't rewatched the films enough, but I didn't recognize anyone besides Hans Landa, so it didn't occur to me that anyone came back from the dead.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Anyone knows what he got banned for anyways?
> 
> edit - I mean the first time.


Duplicate WUS accounts, which is verboten per WUS rules, as I recall. He might have lasted a little longer if he'd stayed out of SoOoO but couldn't help himself and got busted by the OP/Mod of this thread, our very own Sgt Moderator, Big Toe.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Remember when Casino Royale was getting panned because it didn't have enough action?
> 
> Plus, I don't know if it's because it's been so long since the last one, or because I haven't rewatched the films enough, but I didn't recognize anyone besides Hans Landa, so it didn't occur to me that anyone came back from the dead.


GF

I'm also waiting to confirm that Q is really wearing a Swatch:


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Remember when Casino Royale was getting panned because it didn't have enough action?
> 
> Plus, I don't know if it's because it's been so long since the last one, or because I haven't rewatched the films enough, but I didn't recognize anyone besides Hans Landa, so it didn't occur to me that anyone came back from the dead.


Q, M, and Moneypenny are all back.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Duplicate WUS accounts, which is verboten per WUS rules, as I recall. He might have lasted a little longer if he'd stayed out of SoOoO but couldn't help himself and got busted by the OP/Mod of this thread, our very own Sgt Moderator, Big Toe.


So was he posted normal stuff in one account and outrageous/stupid stuff from the other?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Remember when Casino Royale was getting panned because it didn't have enough action?
> 
> Plus, I don't know if it's because it's been so long since the last one, or because I haven't rewatched the films enough, but I didn't recognize anyone besides Hans Landa, so it didn't occur to me that anyone came back from the dead.


I actually don't. I remember QoS getting bad reviews but that was mostly due to the writer's strike and shaky cameras everywhere.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> I think Porsche is OK.
> 
> More worried about the lowered Honda Civics with big loud muffler, funky wheels and purple down lighting.


My car purrs like a kitten.

Yet i dont have a big dick.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> twss
> 
> "They keep coming and going, and going and coming, .. and always too soon" - _Lily Von Shtupp_


i wonder why my wife wants me to get a foudroyante


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> I actually don't. I remember QoS getting bad reviews but that was mostly due to the writer's strike and shaky cameras everywhere.


QoS wasn't great, but I don't think it deserved the level of bashing it received.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

@mario1971 - I see Poland is playing Netherlands today. Good luck!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

What's the consensus on the best Daniel Craig Bong film? Toss up between Casino Royale and Skyfall. Tricky one.....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like Rolex unofficially adopted the nickname "Kermit".
> 
> Personally I think it's more like a "Goblin" but who am I to argue with Rolex right?


i think the website recognizes batman and pepsi and hulk and smurf.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> I think Porsche is OK.
> 
> *More worried about the lowered Honda Civics with big loud muffler, funky wheels and purple down lighting.*


I was once _that guy kid_.

I have to dig up photos of my riced out Eclipse with a double wing. Fast & Furious had nothing on me! 😂

Fortunately I eventually grew up into adulthood around the time I turned 30 or so.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What's the consensus on the best Daniel Craig Bong film? Toss up between Casino Royale and Skyfall. Tricky one.....











Tricky indeed


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> QoS wasn't great, but I don't think it deserved the level of bashing it received.


Yeah I agree. It was OK but not nearly as bad as the critics made it out to be.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What's the consensus on the best Daniel Craig Bong film? Toss up between Casino Royale and Skyfall. Tricky one.....


I have enjoyed all of them very much. I really like QOS the most.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What's the consensus on the best Daniel Craig Bong film? Toss up between Casino Royale and Skyfall. Tricky one.....


It's a toss up between those two for me. If I absolutely had to pick, I would say Casino Royale by a hair. I enjoyed seeing that origin story, or as close to an origin story so far in the whole series. I thought Spectre was pretty good too, probably a close third after Casino Royale and Skyfall.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> @mario1971 - I see Poland is playing Netherlands today. Good luck!


It will be a very difficult game for us. The last time we beat them was about 40 years ago.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> i think the website recognizes batman and pepsi and hulk and smurf.


Yes, but curiously this is referred to as the Smurf. I thought this is usually called a Bluesy?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol well probably not wise to come on saying "hey I've been banned and now I'm back"
> 
> Brother of OoO


Will someone explain to me why he got this ban?

Or maybe this is a taboo subject and you shouldn't ask about such things?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, but curiously this is referred to as the Smurf. I thought this is usually called a Bluesy?


wow. I didnt check myself. Just heard anecdotally that the website recognizes the popular nicknames.

i guess their website administrator does not know the difference between a bluesy and a smurf. or maybe because no more smurf since discontinued in favor of the cookie monster?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> It's a toss up between those two for me. If I absolutely had to pick, I would say Casino Royale by a hair. I enjoyed seeing that origin story, or as close to an origin story so far in the whole series. I thought Spectre was pretty good too, probably a close third after Casino Royale and Skyfall.


For my it's Eva Green over Léa Seydoux, so Casino Royale for me


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Will someone explain to me why he got this ban?
> 
> Or maybe this is a taboo subject and you shouldn't ask about such things?


maybe bam is per person and not per username/account. By admitting that he had been previously banned, he signed his own death warrant.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> It's a toss up between those two for me. If I absolutely had to pick, I would say Casino Royale by a hair. I enjoyed seeing that origin story, or as close to an origin story so far in the whole series. I thought Spectre was pretty good too, probably a close third after Casino Royale and Skyfall.


My rankings exactly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> wow. I didnt check myself. Just heard anecdotally that the website recognizes the popular nicknames.
> 
> i guess their website administrator does not know the difference between a bluesy and a smurf. or maybe because no more smurf since discontinued in favor of the cookie monster?


I would guess the latter...
"Cookie Monster" yielded no search results


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> For my it's Eva Green over Léa Seydoux, so Casino Royale for me


that's the green i will hunt. Not the green rolex.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> For my it's Eva Green over Léa Seydoux, so Casino Royale for me


Yes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I would guess the latter...
> "Cookie Monster" yielded no search results


have to email the website admin then


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't understand. I mean, if Mito had signed up a new account and gone undetected for 3 months, why would he out himself to declare that he is Metz? That's dumb. I am sorry to say that.


And who was this Metz?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> And who was this Metz?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

ithardin said:


> Tremendous news! The insurance adjuster just called and the new engine for our Dodge 2500 (that we've owned less than 2 months) is COVERED by the policy and they'll be cutting us a check for the amount (less our $500 deductible). I just saved the cost of an OP41 on that bad boy (not that I had it...lol)


So what watch will you buy yourself on this occasion as an extra bonus?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> And who was this Metz?


Apparently he's the Oracle of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> And who was this Metz?


Meetz144 was the creator of the OoO thread. I'm going to put #NRA already because I know as I'm typing this someone has already posted this information


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> So what watch will you buy yourself on this occasion as an extra bonus?


Just made a deal on this about 5 minutes ago 









Laco Squad Malawi


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Spectre all the way for me kids


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15433039


Thank you Bro. I'm reading. 😊


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> For my it's Eva Green over Léa Seydoux, so Casino Royale for me


But she prefers Omiega to Rolex?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

ithardin said:


> Just made a deal on this about 5 minutes ago
> View attachment 15433045
> 
> 
> Laco Squad Malawi


It does not cost 5k, or maybe I'm wrong?

If possible, go for the full amount saved


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Spectre all the way for me kids


Mr Hinx on the train! LOL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Will someone explain to me why he got this ban?
> 
> Or maybe this is a taboo subject and you shouldn't ask about such things?


I'm pretty sure he was banned for having multiple accounts which is a major violation of WUS rules. Our Moderators are very adept at ferreting out flagrant violators and escorting them out the door.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> It does not cost 5k, or maybe I'm wrong?
> 
> If possible, go for the full amount saved


That's just the thing...we didn't have the $$$ to pay for a replacement engine for the truck so we've had clenched buttocks most of the week waiting for a decision from the claims adjuster. Brother Yngrshr and I both got Laco Squads from this same seller (#OoODoubleTeam).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> maybe bam is per person and not per username/account. By admitting that he had been previously banned, he signed his own death warrant.


As I said earlier our Big Toe is very adept at ferreting out such people but best we not discuss how he is able to do so lest we possibly tip off such people how they might beat the system.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Just made a deal on this about 5 minutes ago
> View attachment 15433045
> 
> 
> Laco Squad Malawi


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> And who was this Metz?


Metz was the OP of the original OoO thread. Part 2 aka SoOoO OP is @CMSgt Bo (Brad). Both the original OoO and SoOoO threads have been distinguished as graveyards for trolls, speedposters, duplicate account holders and other assorted bad actors.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> And who was this Metz?


En-arr-eh?





Opinions on Omega


Owners of rolex, What is your general opinion on omega watches and their owners? I think it is safe to assume that the majority of people in this forum are watch connoisseurs with knowledge regarding brands that extend past rolex’s. And I also don't think that I am the only one whose eyes...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15433039


Yep and he was the OP of the original thread with the express purpose of trolling although trolling was not the reason he was banned.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> Meetz144 was the creator of the OoO thread. I'm going to put #NRA already because I know as I'm typing this someone has already posted this information


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Metz was the OP of the original OoO thread. Part 2 aka SoOoO OP is @CMSgt Bo (Brad). Both the original OoO and SoOoO threads have been distinguished as graveyards for trolls, speedposters, duplicate account holders and other assorted bad actors.


What are we going to call the NEXT one? Grandson of OoO? Return of the Son of OoO? OoO Strikes Back?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> What are we going to call the NEXT one? Grandson of OoO? Return of the Son of OoO? OoO Strikes Back?


Quantum of SOoOlace


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> What are we going to call the NEXT one? Grandson of OoO? Return of the Son of OoO? OoO Strikes Back?


Since Brad named this thread, I imagine he would be the one to name subsequent iterations that he said, as I recall, will occur every 50,000 posts.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> It will be a very difficult game for us. The last time we beat them was about 40 years ago.


Well, we'll see. Netherlands aren't as good as they used to be and you guys have Lewa!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Since Brad named this thread, I imagine he would be the one to name subsequent iterations that he said, as I recall, will occur every 50,000 posts.


I saw we gently suggest Quantum of SOoOlace...its a 3-fer!
OoO
Omega 
Bond


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> The Swedish vocabulary is parsimonious compared to English, so we save our words for clarity and impact.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I like that!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Future Botox recipient?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That's gonna take a lot of Botox.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> For my it's Eva Green over Léa Seydoux, so Casino Royale for me


Check out The Dreamers of you'd like to see more of her


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I was never a fan of the kermit nor the hulk. Too flashy.
> 
> And under certain lighting the Cerachrome bezel's color looks like plastic...which in turn makes the watch looks "cheap'.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Without going into too many details. In my experience there's an increased itch that needs to be scratched ... often.


You can get ointment for that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


>


Agreed. That Omega does look "cheap" ...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Apparently he's the Oracle of OoO


I think Architect Is more apt if we're referencing the Matrix. I would think the Oracle would be one of the all-knowing current members. But who is the Frenchman or Agent Smith?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, we'll see. Netherlands aren't as good as they used to be and you guys have Lewa!


Lewandowski has a day off and will not play in this match.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Just made a deal on this about 5 minutes ago
> View attachment 15433045
> 
> 
> Laco Squad Malawi


I like it but that has to be the tiniest date window I've ever seen (TWSS?).


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


>


Why do you let Hulk draw the side of this Omega's envelope? Until my eyes hurt!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Spectre all the way for me kids


I'm going with Goldmember...wait?

































And for Mario before today's match:









Just too many to choose just one!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Since Brad named this thread, I imagine he would be the one to name subsequent iterations that he said, as I recall, will occur every 50,000 posts.


So one day, Mav Jr might be posting his non-sense in the great grandson of OoO. HAHA


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Will someone explain to me why he got this ban?
> 
> Or maybe this is a taboo subject and you shouldn't ask about such things?


Creating a new account to get around a ban is not allowed.

#NRA


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Quantum of SOoOlace


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> But she prefers Omiega to Rolex?


I do own an Omeeegga


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Lewandowski has a day off and will not play in this match.


Unless he's injured, I really dislike when top players skip international games that are not friendlies. Although I don't know what the current standings are and if Poland needs a good result?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Lewandowski has a day off and will not play in this match.


I'm a few glasses of sangria deep and I read this as Lebowski.

I mean, come on, dude!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Unless he's injured, I really dislike when top players skip international games that are not friendlies. Although I don't know what the current standings are and if Poland needs a good result?


This is only the first game in the League of Nations.

Lewandowski had an exhausting season and got a coach free - he went on vacation.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


That's what I meant. In some lighting it looks good, in others....
Here're two photos from Time & Tide, then there's this. I can live with that last one, the first two? Not so much.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My car purrs like a kitten.
> 
> Yet i dont have a big dick.


#Toomuchinformation


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> I'm a few glasses of sangria deep and I read this as Lebowski.
> 
> I mean, come on, dude!


The Dude abides...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Dude abides...
> View attachment 15433178


Looks like he's on his way to pick up his new Kermit from his AD.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Looks like he's on his way to pick up his new Kermit from his AD.


Somewhere someone wrote, and someone else sent it on, that a lot more people are signing up for a new black Sub with a date for Kermit.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Looks like he's on his way to pick up his new Kermit from his AD.


No, he's trying to align the hands on his new Seiko!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> I'm a few glasses of sangria deep and I read this as Lebowski.
> 
> I mean, come on, dude!


Lebowski really ties the team together.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Wearing my non-Skyfall, Pre-Skyfall AT2503.8 today.










Gave you plenty of options for compliments. Plant, floor, strap...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Lebowski really brings the team together.


Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> That's what I meant. In some lighting it looks good, in others....
> Here're two photos from Time & Tide, then there's this. I can live with that last one, the first two? Not so much.


#Godfrey

Same thing with the BLRO and the BLNR. What I like vs what I don't.
That bright blue in the last photo is what turns me off the most.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> I think Porsche is OK.
> 
> More worried about the lowered Honda Civics with big loud muffler, funky wheels and purple down lighting.


Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> 
> Same thing with the BLRO and the BLNR. What I like vs what I don't.
> That bright blue in the last photo is what turns me off the most.


In real life at least for the blro it isn't bright blue


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Somewhere someone wrote, and someone else sent it on, that a lot more people are signing up for a new black Sub with a date for Kermit.


That makes sense. A Sub date is classic and now that they've slimmed it down, I can see a lot of people lining up for it. Just about everyone loves a black Sub. I've got a 16610. The green Sub has always been a bit more of an acquired taste. I've read threads for years with people that just don't like it or the "BLRO vs Hulk" threads, which usually tip well for the BLRO. Even here in OoO we have our never-green'ers. I think the recent craze and run-up on the Hulk was mostly because of its imminent discontinuation. Of course you and I were on the list for the "right" reason! I'm annoyed by it because green really has always been my favorite color and I truly love the Hulk. So if less people want the Kermit 2.0 then that's great for me. Hopefully I'll get one sooner rather than later. I may still try to trade it for a Hulk if the prices come back to earth, but if not, I'm pretty sure I'll still enjoy it greatly!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> In real life at least for the blro it isn't bright blue


Check this out.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Will someone explain to me why he got this ban?
> 
> Or maybe this is a taboo subject and you shouldn't ask about such things?


Yeah. I don't think we're supposed to talk about how a member got banned.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

On reflection I'm keeping the SARB.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> On reflection I'm keeping the SARB.
> View attachment 15433267


Why's that? Your dog likes it?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Why's that? Your dog likes it?


The voices in my head said to keep it...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Ok guys, I am out of OoO, I won't stay one more minute in a place where such people are tolerated.*





kiwi71 said:


> I think Architect Is more apt if we're referencing the Matrix. *I would think the Oracle would be one of the all-knowing current members*. But who is the Frenchman or Agent Smith?


The Oracle @Panerol Forte is taking a timeout.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15433266


Awesome shot!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> In real life at least for the blro it isn't bright blue


Yes I think the Mk III bezel looks really good and they have really improved the blue, no more purplish tone of the Mk I.
But that wasn't the case when I tried on the BLNR 5 years ago against the Polar.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Awesome shot!
> View attachment 15433279


Thank you.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> The Oracle @Panerol Forte is taking a timeout.


I was thinking @Panerol Forte is Merovingian aka the Frenchman - no information/knowledge escapes him and with style to boot.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Good night brothers


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

And for some reason I've been inspired to watch "Casino Royale." Chris Cornell's "You Know My Name" is probably my favorite Bond theme.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> On reflection I'm keeping the SARB.
> View attachment 15433267


I can fix that seconds hand in 8mins flat


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> he was banned again?


Yes #nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't understand. I mean, if Mito had signed up a new account and gone undetected for 3 months, why would he out himself to declare that he is Metz? That's dumb. I am sorry to say that.


It's a dumb thread.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looking at a long Zoom call today, so I will leave you with this.
> 
> View attachment 15432625


Finally had to get on zoom.. Boy that sucks our software was better in 1992. Hope she sucks also.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Man. I needed this vacation.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Anyone knows what he got banned for anyways?
> 
> edit - I mean the first time.


Yes... Had 2 accts at the same time and used them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What's the consensus on the best Daniel Craig Bong film? Toss up between Casino Royale and Skyfall. Tricky one.....


Skyfall


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Will someone explain to me why he got this ban?
> 
> Or maybe this is a taboo subject and you shouldn't ask about such things?


Simple once you are banned for life you are banned.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> And for some reason I've been inspired to watch "Casino Royale." Chris Cornell's "You Know My Name" is probably my favorite Bond theme.


I finally watched the new trailer. I didn't realize Ana de Armas is in it too. Love her! She looks pretty bad ass.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> What are we going to call the NEXT one? Grandson of OoO? Return of the Son of OoO? OoO Strikes Back?


Gotta be pc so likely granddaughter?


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Skyfall


Agreed. Skyfall is so good it almost makes me want to buy an Omega.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Good night brothers





ithardin said:


> And for some reason I've been inspired to watch "Casino Royale." Chris Cornell's "You Know My Name" is probably my favorite Bond theme.


The pic has inspired me to watch "You Only Live Twice"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You can get ointment for that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

omeglycine said:


> Agreed. Skyfall is so good it almost makes me want to buy an Omega.


I bought several.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Gotta be pc so likely granddaughter?


Come on BT! It's grandchild of no specific orientation.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I bought several.


Haven't we all ....

A small montage


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Q, M, and Moneypenny are all back.


Hope MoneyP has more than a negligible role. Former field agent turned receptionist?!?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Caterina Murino...holee molee


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I can fix that seconds hand in 8mins flat


Minute & hour hand misaligned, and I'll bet you could. I have neither the skill nor equipment. Seiko said they'll look at it under warranty - 8-10 weeks turnaround FFS! I can get it done at my expense, 3 week turnaround. Probably will.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Guys, so what’s the consensus on the OP39s right now. Would these be considered a smart buy now if one could be found at an AD at retail? Only certain colors like the white?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Guys, so what's the consensus on the OP39s right now. Would these be considered a smart buy now if one could be found at an AD at retail? Only certain colors like the white?


White


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Guys, so what's the consensus on the OP39s right now. Would these be considered a smart buy now if one could be found at an AD at retail? Only certain colors like the white?


Buy the white and then flip it for silver-n-gold and use the profits for Dyson vacuums for each floor of your house. Or just keep it.

I dunno; there's nothing "wrong" with any of them, I guess. But I'm pretty flexible when it comes to buying things, too.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15433039


Even though the OP was a tool that started the original thread to troll his legacy will live on forever as long as the brother hood of the OoO remains. Like so many other absentee fathers Everytime he signs on under a new handle he will never be able to come out of the shadows to lead the thread he fathered for fear of yet another permanent ban. That's not a life I would want to live.

OoO baby!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

ithardin said:


> What are we going to call the NEXT one? Grandson of OoO? Return of the Son of OoO? OoO Strikes Back?


The OoO Strikes back
Return of the OoO
OoOformers
24 hours of OoO
To OoO and Back
OoO Watch
OoO My God, volumes 1 & 2
The OoO
Beverly Hills 9021OoO
OoO Boys 4 Life

OoO Baby!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> What are we going to call the NEXT one? Grandson of OoO? Return of the Son of OoO? OoO Strikes Back?


The Big LebOoOwski


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> White


My AD may have one at another location.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Off to grab some lunch!










Thinking about that new Kermit again... hopefully my AD has one I can see in the metal; won't be making any moves until at least 2021 anyways, so no rush!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Guys, so what's the consensus on the OP39s right now. Would these be considered a smart buy now if one could be found at an AD at retail? Only certain colors like the white?


How can you take it!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> My AD may have one at another location.


I don't have an AD but


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The Thomas J said:


> Even though the OP was a tool that started the original thread to troll his legacy will live on forever as long as the brother hood of the OoO remains. Like so many other absentee fathers Everytime he signs on under a new handle he will never be able to come out of the shadows to lead the thread he fathered for fear of yet another permanent ban. That's not a life I would want to live.
> 
> OoO baby!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Nicely putting things into perspective!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mav said:


> Nicely putting things into perspective!


Thank you Brother. I try my best.

OoO baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Quick question since we are talking about Bond movies. I keel seeing ads for the 36mm 300m quartz Sea Master at wildly different price points. Starting at $800 USD to $2500 USD.
Why such a wide range of pricing?

OoO baby!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I was once _that guy kid_.
> 
> I have to dig up photos of my riced out Eclipse with a double wing. Fast & Furious had nothing on me!
> 
> Fortunately I eventually grew up into adulthood around the time I turned 30 or so.


Rice rocket man! That affliction seemed to have skipped me.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> The voices in my head said to keep it...


always listen to them voices....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> Quick question since we are talking about Bond movies. I keel seeing ads for the 36mm 300m quartz Sea Master at wildly different price points. Starting at $800 USD to $2500 USD.
> Why such a wide range of pricing?
> 
> OoO baby!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> I have enjoyed all of them very much. I really like QOS the most.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Did you buy the PO LE with the etching?!?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> always listen to them voices....


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> That's what I meant. In some lighting it looks good, in others....
> Here're two photos from Time & Tide, then there's this. I can live with that last one, the first two? Not so much.


The Omega is just so busy. The dial, bezel, bracelet. Sensory overload.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> How can you take it!


Are you buying one?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Foster parent class #3 was last night. It was about how to recognize & respond to behaviors of the children (meltdowns, etc). Very good insight & info that is useful in EVERYDAY life. Be present, Be patient, Be persistent.
> 
> In sadder news we found out that the man the mrs considers her "2nd dad" has died from complications from Covid. He was an amazing, kind, gentle and loving titan in our world and an example of who I want to be as a person. There is a void and he will be missed.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your loss

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> I think Porsche is OK.
> 
> More worried about the lowered Honda Civics with big loud muffler, funky wheels and purple down lighting.


Don't forget Venetian blinds









Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I don't have an AD but


I don't really "have" an AD, but this is "the" AD that I bought my PAM from and who's supposedly trying to get me an LV. If he's got the white OP39, it may be a good investment or at the least a good collectible piece and should help further my chances for the LV.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> How can you take it!


Also....sell!sell!sell!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I didn't even realize it until I read it yesterday...but zoom and Covid have basically rendered the "snow day" as we know it a thing of the past. I await the "Remember snow days?" nostalgia memes coming in 2030.


Sucks, I passed the 4th grade courtesy of snow day









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Honestly I have no idea. Was never really keen on having nicknames for watches unless it's a Grand Seiko as their references have no discernable meaning.
> 
> How hard is it to remember 116610LN? Or 126710BLRO?


Watch nicknames are dumb to begin with and then you have the different types of nicknames

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> My AD may have one at another location.


Godfrey

False alarm. AD got my hopes up for nothing but they do have one in purple, or is it grape?

Would that one be a yes, maybe, or hell no? Looks like they're around $7k on Chrono24.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What's the consensus on the best Daniel Craig Bong film? Toss up between Casino Royale and Skyfall. Tricky one.....


Skyfall for me, also happens to be one of my favourite Bonds

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> I was once _that guy kid_.
> 
> I have to dig up photos of my riced out Eclipse with a double wing. Fast & Furious had nothing on me!
> 
> Fortunately I eventually grew up into adulthood around the time I turned 30 or so.




Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> I was once _that guy kid_.
> 
> I have to dig up photos of my riced out Eclipse with a double wing. Fast & Furious had nothing on me!
> 
> Fortunately I eventually grew up into adulthood around the time I turned 30 or so.


Did you have a motec exhaust?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15433011
> 
> Tricky indeed


Nice tray

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> For my it's Eva Green over Léa Seydoux, so Casino Royale for me


This is also true

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Are you buying one?


This is a photo from one and a half years ago, when this model was still available in AD showrooms. The only OP 39 that I really liked.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I would guess the latter...
> "Cookie Monster" yielded no search results


[Video] 



[/Video]

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> And who was this Metz?


He started the original OoO. You wouldn't be here if it wasn't for him

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Meetz144 was the creator of the OoO thread. I'm going to put #NRA already because I know as I'm typing this someone has already posted this information


And I'll NRA for this one

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> But she prefers Omiega to Rolex?


Well she does assume Rolex before Omega CR so maybe not?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Metz was the OP of the original OoO thread. Part 2 aka SoOoO OP is @CMSgt Bo (Brad). Both the original OoO and SoOoO threads have been distinguished as graveyards for trolls, speedposters, duplicate account holders and other assorted bad actors.


Which is hilarious because these are threads designed for speedposters.

I find it brilliant that I've gotten more than 100 posts in here on a LOT of occasions but someone comes in with 0 posts and gets banned after 10

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> So one day, Mav Jr might be posting his non-sense in the great grandson of OoO. HAHA


You're planning on getting him into the forums in 3 months?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Wearing my non-Skyfall, Pre-Skyfall AT2503.8 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice arm hair

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Wearing my non-Skyfall, Pre-Skyfall AT2503.8 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS you got a like for the last comment, not the watch

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


He said Porsche not Mazda

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice arm hair
> 
> Brother of OoO


Do you like fetish?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> That makes sense. A Sub date is classic and now that they've slimmed it down, I can see a lot of people lining up for it. Just about everyone loves a black Sub. I've got a 16610. The green Sub has always been a bit more of an acquired taste. I've read threads for years with people that just don't like it or the "BLRO vs Hulk" threads, which usually tip well for the BLRO. Even here in OoO we have our never-green'ers. I think the recent craze and run-up on the Hulk was mostly because of its imminent discontinuation. Of course you and I were on the list for the "right" reason! I'm annoyed by it because green really has always been my favorite color and I truly love the Hulk. So if less people want the Kermit 2.0 then that's great for me. Hopefully I'll get one sooner rather than later. I may still try to trade it for a Hulk if the prices come back to earth, but if not, I'm pretty sure I'll still enjoy it greatly!


The thing with it isn't the bezel, it's the green dial that makes the watch

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> On reflection I'm keeping the SARB.
> View attachment 15433267


Wise choice I think

Brother of OoO


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He said Porsche not Mazda
> 
> Brother of OoO


Mazda handles better

OoO baby!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The thing with it isn't the bezel, it's the green dial that makes the watch
> 
> Brother of OoO


Oh yeah, I get that and fully agree. But I do think there were plenty of people that just didn't like it. And some of those people still began to buy them up just for the collectibility when the discontinuation rumors started.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> [Video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spent eighty seconds wondering what the bald guy was looking for.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well she does assume Rolex before Omega CR so maybe not?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Or maybe she said, "Beautiful," just to be polite.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm soured a bit in DC as bond. His public distain for the role as well as his perpetual fatigue as Bond, seems like every film except the first was "old man bond about to quit". Even old ass Connery or Moore had more youthful energy.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Besides, Cruise in the mission impossible films has totally stolen the crazy stunt bond mantle. I'd much rather watch one of those quite frankly.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

All that said, do still love this though


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Once again the Netherlands made our ass bad. I must drink. Cheers guys!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BTW, Cobra Kai on Netflix.... FANTASTIC!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> The OoO Strikes back
> Return of the OoO
> OoOformers
> 24 hours of OoO
> ...


GOoOdfather I/II/III


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss
> 
> Brother of OoO


Thanks brother. Wayne was one of the most genuine dudes around. And man could he rock a pair of overalls! #bibs4ever


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> For my it's Eva Green over Léa Seydoux, so Casino Royale for me


That's as good a reason as any.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> So what watch will you buy yourself on this occasion as an extra bonus?


Good question!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Apparently he's the Oracle of OoO


No. He was the troll who started this thread with a very trollish first post. And we took the bait!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Meetz144 was the creator of the OoO thread. I'm going to put #NRA already because I know as I'm typing this someone has already posted this information


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Thank you Bro. I'm reading.


That will take you a while.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well she does assume Rolex before Omega CR so maybe not?
> 
> Brother of OoO


"And that makes perfect sense! Since MI6 looks for maladjusted young men, who give little thought to sacrificing others in order to protect Queen and country. You know... former SAS types with easy smiles and expensive watches. Rolex?"

Doesn't sound like she's much of a fan of nice watches in general


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> But she prefers Omiega to Rolex?


Oh no. She was expecting Rolex but was just being polite, or maybe sarcastic, when she responded "very nice" and "Omeeegah".


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> No. He was the troll who started this thread with a very trollish first post. And we took the bait!


A good troll always comes back because that's his job.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Yep and he was the OP of the original thread with the express purpose of trolling although trolling was not the reason he was banned.


NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> What are we going to call the NEXT one? Grandson of OoO? Return of the Son of OoO? OoO Strikes Back?


B*st*rd of OoO.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Quantum of SOoOlace


I read "Quantum of Shoelace"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> All that said, do still love this though


Nice pens


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Check out The Dreamers of you'd like to see more of her


A LOT more of her.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm going with Goldmember...wait?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should actually do a reimagined Austin Powers universe with Tom Cruise as Austin, and Christophe Walz as Dr. Evil. Daniel Craig as Goldmember. I know that Mike Myers did all three, but Cruise is not as versatile as Myers.

I'd rather have Alan Rickman as Dr. Evil, but that is sadly impossible now.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Grape OP39 anyone? At retail worth considering?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> I'm a few glasses of sangria deep and I read this as Lebowski.
> 
> I mean, come on, dude!


Sangria?!? I hope it's a very hot day and you have equally hot women around you.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Christoph Waltz in Inglourious Basterds is brilliant!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> "And that makes perfect sense! Since MI6 looks for maladjusted young men, who give little thought to sacrificing others in order to protect Queen and country. You know... former SAS types with easy smiles and expensive watches. Rolex?"
> 
> Doesn't sound like she's much of a fan of nice watches in general


I forgot all about that line. That's hilarious.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> They should actually do a reimagined Austin Powers universe with Tom Cruise as Austin, and Christophe Walz as Dr. Evil. Daniel Craig as Goldmember. I know that Mike Myers did all three, but Cruise is not as versatile as Myers.
> 
> I'd rather have Alan Rickman as Dr. Evil, but that is sadly impossible now.


That's brilliant but Mike Meyers would have to have a role or three also. Maybe as Austin Powers' less accomplished brother, Nigel Powers? And reprising BFB.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> 
> Same thing with the BLRO and the BLNR. What I like vs what I don't.
> That bright blue in the last photo is what turns me off the most.


I really don't mind any of those pictures actually. And I liked the BLRO in pictures better than in real life.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> The voices in my head said to keep it...


I have too many voices in my head so I just don't listen.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> The Oracle @Panerol Forte is taking a timeout.


He'll be back. @Panerol Forte likes the rest of us too much.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> I have too many voices in my head so I just don't listen.


Give them whiskey time and time again and they will talk in one voice.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I was thinking @Panerol Forte is Merovingian aka the Frenchman - no information/knowledge escapes him and with style to boot.


The Frenchman's wife was hot in the Matrix. Monica Bellucci - one of my faves! And a recent Bond girl too.










And she likes to show a lot of herself in movies too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Good night brothers


If she's the captain of a sub, I'll go down, if she orders me.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sangria?!? I hope it's a very hot day and you have equally hot women around you.


I've got to defend Yngrshr here. Sangria is really good stuff and if it's made right, it's got a lot more kick than plain red wine. I've made it with vodka, rum, you name it. Imho, it's best with any inexpensive, very dry Spanish red table wine!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Finally had to get on zoom.. Boy that sucks our software was better in 1992. Hope she sucks also.


She would suck if she didn't suck.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Gotta be pc so likely granddaughter?


Grandperson. Sex is a non-exhaustive and ever-changing specification.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

omeglycine said:


> Agreed. Skyfall is so good it almost makes me want to buy an Omega.


Almost. That's high praise.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Come on BT! It's grandchild of no specific orientation.


NRA. The word "grandchild" eluded me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Haven't we all ....
> 
> A small montage


A read "a small mortgage". But given that you can always get Omegas at deep discounts, that would not make sense.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Guys, so what's the consensus on the OP39s right now. Would these be considered a smart buy now if one could be found at an AD at retail? Only certain colors like the white?


I would think so! Right @Betterthere?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Exactly right and the movts are made in the same place, overseas seiko factories.its not like they are making the jdm movts in Japan, no way, regardless of what seiko say.


You always fail to mention the Japanese supervisor with the white gloves in charge of the J versions.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Does Zoom herald the impending obsolescence of the "snow day?"


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did you have a motec exhaust?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Don't recall, maybe it was a Greedy. It was a long time ago but it sounded like a bad dying lawnmower. LOL


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Totally amazing, im all over this when prices come down bro G.
> You getting one?


I'll be honest. I like it but the blue manta ray dial reminds me of one of those cheesy Chinese electric blue ocean paintings with the inbuilt back light, 3D effect and fake ocean sound.

I may go for the white waffle as I think the cyclops goes well with it and I don't have a white dial watch in the collection.

The white waffle dial reminds me of the wall tiles in the old Burdekin Hotel in East Sydney. LOL.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I would think so! Right @Betterthere?


Turns out the white OP was a 34mm and the only OP39 they have left in 3 stores and 2 boutiques is the Grape.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> Quick question since we are talking about Bond movies. I keel seeing ads for the 36mm 300m quartz Sea Master at wildly different price points. Starting at $800 USD to $2500 USD.
> Why such a wide range of pricing?
> 
> OoO baby!


Greed + Ignorance.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Be yourself...but be your BEST self


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> False alarm. AD got my hopes up for nothing but they do have one in purple, or is it grape?
> 
> Would that one be a yes, maybe, or hell no? Looks like they're around $7k on Chrono24.


You buying it for "investment" purposes?

I'd say if you like the grape and will wear it, get one. But not just because it is a discontinued OP39. And that one is definitely a niche piece.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I was once _that guy kid_.
> 
> I have to dig up photos of my riced out Eclipse with a double wing. Fast & Furious had nothing on me!
> 
> Fortunately I eventually grew up into adulthood around the time I turned 30 or so.


I actually wanted the Eagle Talon, which was the sister car to the Eclipse. That was back in 1996. I would have kept it stock though.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got to defend Yngrshr here. Sangria is really good stuff and if it's made right, it's got a lot more kick than plain red wine. I've made it with vodka, rum, you name it. Imho, it's best with any inexpensive, very dry Spanish red table wine!


Mrs Mav makes an insanely good version of sangria.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Creating a new account to get around a ban is not allowed.
> 
> #NRA


Nope and our Big Toe agrees.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> That's what I meant. In some lighting it looks good, in others....
> Here're two photos from Time & Tide, then there's this. I can live with that last one, the first two? Not so much.


All about the lighting as to how the Hulk appears.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> False alarm. AD got my hopes up for nothing but they do have one in purple, or is it grape?
> 
> Would that one be a yes, maybe, or hell no? Looks like they're around $7k on Chrono24.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Skyfall for me, also happens to be one of my favourite Bonds
> 
> Brother of OoO


Agree and agree. Craig is my favorite as well. I like that he looks like a secret agent of that makes sense. The others were mostly party boys. Connery as second best.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Wearing my non-Skyfall, Pre-Skyfall AT2503.8 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of those early AT's were really good looking watches. If not for the 2500 movements ...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You buying it for "investment" purposes?
> 
> I'd say if you like the grape and will wear it, get one. But not just because it is a discontinued OP39. And that one is definitely a niche piece.


Well, the OP39s and Explorer I are the perfect size for my wrist. For some reason the DJ 36 and 41 have always just felt wrong and I strongly suspect the new OP41 will feel too large as well (TWSS).

But tbh, they really weren't on my radar until the recent announcement that the OP39 was discontinued, and now I am pondering whether I'd be missing the opportunity to get one at retail if the prices do increase from here on out. I hate using the "investment" word with watches and know they shouldn't be treated as such, but yeah, I would be hoping it would increase in value and be worth more than I'd be paying.

Funny, my two young kids saw me looking at the grape OP on my laptop and went crazy for it. Might be a good one to pass to my daughter.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Which is hilarious because these are threads designed for speedposters.
> 
> I find it brilliant that I've gotten more than 100 posts in here on a LOT of occasions but someone comes in with 0 posts and gets banned after 10
> 
> Brother of OoO


It's because none of those ten posts are about the Simpsons or good cars.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I'm soured a bit in DC as bond. His public distain for the role as well as his perpetual fatigue as Bond, seems like every film except the first was "old man bond about to quit". Even old ass Connery or Moore had more youthful energy.


Yeah, but maybe that was intentional. "This is Craig's last Bond film!" That gets lots of butts in seats.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> All that said, do still love this though


Glad they brought back the wave. It looks great on the new blue and grey models.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Most of those early AT's were really good looking watches. If not for the 2500 movements ...


My 2500 is actually my most accurate watch right now. It runs between +1 to +3 in every position. I can't complain.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> No. He was the troll who started this thread with a very trollish first post. And we took the bait!


Haha good point. I just wanted to type Oracle of OoO.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Christoph Waltz in Inglourious Basterds is brilliant!


His opening scene is excellent.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Guys, so what's the consensus on the OP39s right now. Would these be considered a smart buy now if one could be found at an AD at retail? Only certain colors like the white?


OP39W and OP39B. Not so much the others IMHO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> The OoO Strikes back
> Return of the OoO
> OoOformers
> 24 hours of OoO
> ...


I doubt Brad will canvas us for input for the next installment.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Once again the Netherlands made our ass bad. I must drink. Cheers guys!


Gentlemen Jack is not bad bourbon distilled in Lynchburg TN just a few miles W of where I grew up. Good stuff.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> A good troll always comes back because that's his job.


Just can't help himself.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Grape OP39 anyone? At retail worth considering?


I wouldn't but YMMV.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got to defend Yngrshr here. Sangria is really good stuff and if it's made right, it's got a lot more kick than plain red wine. I've made it with vodka, rum, you name it. Imho, it's best with any inexpensive, very dry Spanish red table wine!


Sangria also causes internal bleeding.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I read "Quantum of Shoelace"


That's how Sean Connery would say it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> BTW, Cobra Kai on Netflix.... FANTASTIC!


I saw that on Netflix. I've seen season 1 but need to see season 3. Loved season 1

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> GOoOdfather I/II/III


That means GOoOdfather 3 will never end

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> No. He was the troll who started this thread with a very trollish first post. And we took the bait!


Still taking it too

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> "And that makes perfect sense! Since MI6 looks for maladjusted young men, who give little thought to sacrificing others in order to protect Queen and country. You know... former SAS types with easy smiles and expensive watches. Rolex?"
> 
> Doesn't sound like she's much of a fan of nice watches in general


Since you put it that way I'm all for Bond wearing Omega. You should definitely post it in Bond threads

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> All things equal better to buy locally, then nationally and last globally.


Thanks @5959HH

I think so too. I seldom go the grey or parallel import route anyway because I treasure the warranty. Had many things needing warranty work over my lifetime and it proves that having a warranty as peace of mind is important.

Can't believe how many people come to WUS and post about them getting a new watch cheaper by 20% from Jomashop without manufacturers warranty and they want to know if it's okay.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> They should actually do a reimagined Austin Powers universe with Tom Cruise as Austin, and Christophe Walz as Dr. Evil. Daniel Craig as Goldmember. I know that Mike Myers did all three, but *Cruise is not as versatile as Myers.*
> 
> I'd rather have Alan Rickman as Dr. Evil, but that is sadly impossible now.


Cruise is not as versatile as anyone. He's a half notch below Keanu Reeves. Rickman and Walz are great choices, though.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> B*st*rd of OoO.


How about one in the Omega forum called 'lil b!tch of OoO"?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You're insinuating Mito/Metz is not the brightest bulb in the WUS light socket?


I think he delighted in telling us that his creation spawn the monster of OoO and now has a son.

I don't think he is a bad guy, he was just trying to fit in here on WUS and got on the bad side of things.

^^^ I must be getting soft eh?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> A read "a small mortgage". But given that you can always get Omegas at deep discounts, that would not make sense.


Maybe in Detroit ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> They should actually do a reimagined Austin Powers universe with Tom Cruise as Austin, and Christophe Walz as Dr. Evil. Daniel Craig as Goldmember. I know that Mike Myers did all three, but Cruise is not as versatile as Myers.
> 
> I'd rather have Alan Rickman as Dr. Evil, but that is sadly impossible now.


Haha Rickman would have made a brilliant Dr Evil (with dumber minions) OR a No. 2 with Myers as Dr Evil

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Grape OP39 anyone? At retail worth considering?


I liked that grape dial one

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> And who was this Metz?


He started the original Opinion on Omega thread, the father of Son of Opinion on Omega.

Except that Metz was a bad father. Now for the SoOoO, we have a better father.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Well, the OP39s and Explorer I are the perfect size for my wrist. For some reason the DJ 36 and 41 have always just felt wrong and I strongly suspect the new OP41 will feel too large as well (TWSS).
> 
> But tbh, they really weren't on my radar until the recent announcement that the OP39 was discontinued, and now I am pondering whether I'd be missing the opportunity to get one at retail if the prices do increase from here on out. I hate using the "investment" word with watches and know they shouldn't be treated as such, but yeah, I would be hoping it would increase in value and be worth more than I'd be paying.
> 
> Funny, my two young kids saw me looking at the grape OP on my laptop and went crazy for it. Might be a good one to pass to my daughter.


I was able to try on an OP39 and a DJ41 when I was looking. The DJ41 was too big. The OP39 was on the edge, but not too big.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got to defend Yngrshr here. Sangria is really good stuff and if it's made right, it's got a lot more kick than plain red wine. I've made it with vodka, rum, you name it. Imho, it's best with any inexpensive, very dry Spanish red table wine!


Totally agree with that. I've made it with some heavy reds, spirits, sugar then threw it in the fridge overnight with fruit. Sounds like crap but you'd be surprised for how good the overnight in the fridge makes it work

Brother of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Grape OP39 anyone? At retail worth considering?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Just made a deal on this about 5 minutes ago
> View attachment 15433045
> 
> 
> Laco Squad Malawi


Did you coordinate with @yngshr? He has one too.

Where is this deal you all are buying from?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got to defend Yngrshr here. Sangria is really good stuff and if it's made right, it's got a lot more kick than plain red wine. I've made it with vodka, rum, you name it. Imho, it's best with any inexpensive, very dry Spanish red table wine!


Agreed and I have had my fair share in Spain ...and France and well you get the idea


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Thank you Bro. I'm reading.


From the beginning of time I hope...

Like from Genesis Chapter 1


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Since Brad named this thread, I imagine he would be the one to name subsequent iterations that he said, as I recall, will occur every 50,000 posts.


We might be able to get to 100k posts actually. I have noticed that this new platform is more stable and I have encountered it on another forum that I am on as well. Pretty good software.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I passed up a great opportunity a little while ago. Going for my evening walk around the lake, I saw a Porsche sitting in the middle of the intersection. It was unoccupied, but still running. Whoever put it there wasn't anywhere nearby.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Agree and agree. Craig is my favorite as well. I like that he looks like a secret agent of that makes sense. The others were mostly party boys. Connery as second best.


The older I've gotten the lamer I think Bond is. Funnily enough I like Pierce if only because he was Bond when I was a teenager.

Now I chuckle when I see stuff about James Bond and bind related products and what not. You know Top Gear's cool wall? Something may be cool but when you tell the back story it's incredibly lame? That's how I feel like anything James Bond

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's a dumb thread.


LOL. And we are all posting in it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Man. I needed this vacation.


Aren't you already on vacation? You posted a watch shot on the beach?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It's because none of those ten posts are about the Simpsons or good cars.


Speed posters in OoO









Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> The OoO Strikes back
> Return of the OoO
> OoOformers
> 24 hours of OoO
> ...


All of the abOoOve?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks @5959HH
> 
> I think so too. I seldom go the grey or parallel import route anyway because I treasure the warranty. Had many things needing warranty work over my lifetime and it proves that having a warranty as peace of mind is important.
> 
> Can't believe how many people come to WUS and post about them getting a new watch cheaper by 20% from Jomashop without manufacturers warranty and they want to know if it's okay.


I never get those posts. Hey guys I just bought this, is it real?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The older I've gotten the lamer I think Bond is. Funnily enough I like Pierce if only because he was Bond when I was a teenager.
> 
> Now I chuckle when I see stuff about James Bond and bind related products and what not. You know Top Gear's cool wall? Something may be cool but when you tell the back story it's incredibly lame? That's how I feel like anything James Bond
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's a really good analogy with TG. Makes sense. I hate the Bond peripherals - clothing, branding, etc. I think it was The Kingsman that absolutely thrashed every TV station with ads and every piece of clothing with their branding. It was nauseating.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How about one in the Omega forum called 'lil b!tch of OoO"?
> 
> Brother of OoO


The thread in the Omega forum would be "Reactions Regarding Rolex," a.k.a. RrR


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> Mazda handles better
> 
> OoO baby!


Actually, in the case of the Rx8 that I used to have, that argument could be made.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You buying it for "investment" purposes?
> 
> I'd say if you like the grape and will wear it, get one. But not just because it is a discontinued OP39. And that one is definitely a niche piece.


Agree


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you coordinate with @yngshr? He has one too.
> 
> Where is this deal you all are buying from?


We actually did buy from the same guy. When he bought his I messaged I'd been looking at that same model but someone had bought it and we figured out it was HIM. The seller had the Malawi as well and so after some strategizing with Bro @yngshr I was able to get the Malawi for almost the same price (I paid $10 more).

It seemed like the seller was having to reduce his collection on the orders of his wife. Looks like he's still got a Kilamanjaro model of this same watch (white dial/blue bezel) and a Yema chronograph for sale.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he delighted in telling us that his creation spawn the monster of OoO and now has a son.
> 
> I don't think he is a bad guy, he was just trying to fit in here on WUS and got on the bad side of things.
> 
> ^^^ I must be getting soft eh?


No but your memory is short.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> GOoOdfather I/II/III


^this!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Thanks brother. Wayne was one of the most genuine dudes around. And man could he rock a pair of overalls! #bibs4ever


. He was in your life. You were in his.

Still sucks when the good ones go early.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Grape OP39 anyone? At retail worth considering?


I like it. I would wear it. But, it would probably flipped quick. But that's just me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> That's brilliant but Mike Meyers would have to have a role or three also. Maybe as Austin Powers' less accomplished brother, Nigel Powers? And reprising BFB.


That's true. All original characters make cameos.

Maybe as Austin's father instead.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got to defend Yngrshr here. Sangria is really good stuff and if it's made right, it's got a lot more kick than plain red wine. I've made it with vodka, rum, you name it. Imho, it's best with any inexpensive, very dry Spanish red table wine!


Wasn't attacking the drink. I was more hoping that he was surrounded by hot women.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav makes an insanely good version of sangria.


Of course she does!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I never get those posts. Hey guys I just bought this, is it real?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Whenever I see such posts I always disregard them but feel like shoveling my favorite gif of the day their way:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually, in the case of the Rx8 that I used to have, that argument could be made.


They were a very balanced* car straight out of the box

*handles well, lacking straight line speed and general power ergo you can drive it with the foot down all day long but easy to throttle steer on

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Whenever I see such posts I always disregard them but feel like shoveling my favorite gif of the day their way:


Hahaha you should definitely do it!

I can start a thread with something real and ask the question. Post it and I'd love to see how many say 'it's fake'

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I like it. I would wear it. But, it would probably flipped quick. But that's just me.


Ahh, but the question is, if you were to flip it quick, would you lose money, make money, or break even?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I like it. I would wear it. But, it would probably flipped quick. But that's just me.


The actual OP39 Grape looks better than the pictures but not much better. Sap if you bought that watch you would be making plans to rid yourself of it the day it arrived. That's happened to me more than on one occasion and is the reason I rarely buy a watch these days if I've never seen one like it before.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Wasn't attacking the drink. I was more hoping that he was surrounded by hot women.


This was my read on your post as well

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I like it. I would wear it. But, it would probably flipped quick. But that's just me.


So it's just like a Daytona then?

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha you should definitely do it!
> 
> I can start a thread with something real and ask the question. Post it and I'd love to see how many say 'it's fake'
> 
> Brother of OoO


I'd like to find an appropriate thread on TRF and shovel that gif someone's way since I've not been banned there as yet.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> The actual OP39 Grape looks better than the pictures but not much better. Sap if you bought that watch you would be making plans to rid yourself of it the day it arrived. That's happened to me more than on one occasion and is the reason I rarely buy a watch these days if I've never seen one like it before.


The color looks nice in person, but I'd prefer uniform indices.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Ahh, but the question is, if you were to flip it quick, would you lose money, make money, or break even?


$6875 on dw


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh no. She was expecting Rolex but was just being polite, or maybe sarcastic, when she responded "very nice" and "Omeeegah".


***** be like this guy must be gay wearing an Omega around me.

OoO baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Nice pens




OoO baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Christoph Waltz in Inglourious Basterds is brilliant!


Dude is brilliant in everything.

OoO baby!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> The color looks nice in person, but I'd prefer uniform indices.


Uniform indices is what makes the OP39 black and white dial versions stand alone. The others are asymmetric and too busy IMO.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> *** be like this guy must be gay wearing an Omega around me.
> 
> OoO baby!


Pretty much. Ever worn an Omega to a gay bar?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Pretty much. Ever worn an Omega to a gay bar?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Godfrey

59 here's a thread for you to start on TRF to get that banning you so want. Probably also on here 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Pretty much. Ever worn an Omega to a gay bar?
> 
> Brother of OoO


How would I know?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> No but your memory is short.


That is true too. 😁


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The older I've gotten the lamer I think Bond is. Funnily enough I like Pierce if only because he was Bond when I was a teenager.
> 
> Now I chuckle when I see stuff about James Bond and bind related products and what not. You know Top Gear's cool wall? Something may be cool but when you tell the back story it's incredibly lame? That's how I feel like anything James Bond
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah - I feel like the DC series of Bond films are just one four-episode (or is it five?) miniseries drawn out over too many years. Different villains but one big storyline like a soap opera.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> 59 here's a thread for you to start on TRF to get that banning you so want. Probably also on here
> 
> Brother of OoO


NO, on TRF, you should ask if you would stand a better chance of picking someone up in a gay bar if you wore on of those new 2020 pink dial OP36. Instant ban. Guaranteed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> 59 here's a thread for you to start on TRF to get that banning you so want. Probably also on here
> 
> Brother of OoO


I have no point of reference to initiate such a thread.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> $6875 on dw


Well that's a bit more than I could get it for!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Well that's a bit more than I could get it for!


then you have to sell it


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> $6875 on dw


Interesting that it's priced the same as the blue dial with papers, but the blue dial without papers is $1300 less. Those are some expensive papers!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> NO, on TRF, you should ask if you would stand a better chance of picking someone up in a gay bar if you wore on of those new 2020 pink dial OP36. Instant ban. Guaranteed.


LOL I wonder what would happen if you did a post like that. I'm gay and want to know what's the best watch to impress other men?

I mean if lame straight guys can do it on here about trying to impress women (or even being sleaze bags to female sales assistants) why not?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Interesting that it's priced the same as the blue dial with papers, but the blue dial without papers is $1300 less. Those are some expensive papers!


very important


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Uniform indices is what makes the OP39 black and white dial versions stand alone. The others are asymmetric and too busy IMO.


You're referring to the 3, 6, 9 being thicker I guess? That doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Pretty much. Ever worn an Omega to a gay bar?
> 
> Brother of OoO


No. A Movado.

OoO baby!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

OoO is working! Major concession from "the boss" earlier today. As she's sitting next to me (while I'm looking at watches) she says: "If we ever get to the point where you can afford one of those you can get it...but I get a piece of jewelry worth the same amount!" 

My jaw dropped.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't forget Venetian blinds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the gen Honda Civic as my very first car, minus the Venetian blinds. ?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sucks, I passed the 4th grade courtesy of snow day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you go skiing instead?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I wonder what would happen if you did a post like that. I'm gay and want to know what's the best watch to impress other men?
> 
> I mean if lame straight guys can do it on here about trying to impress women (or even being sleaze bags to female sales assistants) why not?
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I had the gen Honda Civic as my very first car, minus the Venetian blinds. 😂


I had the one right before that as my first car. Forever smelled like pizzas because that's how I paid for it (pizza delivery). I kept wanting to upgrade to a newer Civic hatch but I couldn't justify the expense and the ol' girl kept running like a top.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> OoO is working! Major concession from "the boss" earlier today. As she's sitting next to me (while I'm looking at watches) she says: "If we ever get to the point where you can afford one of those you can get it...but I get a piece of jewelry worth the same amount!"
> 
> My jaw dropped.


That's how a $10k watch costs $20,000. My wife has suggested the same deal.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I had the one right before that as my first car. Forever smelled like pizzas because that's how I paid for it (pizza delivery). I kept wanting to upgrade to a newer Civic hatch but I couldn't justify the expense and the ol' girl kept running like a top.


1977 for me was first


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Speed posters in OoO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More my speed....


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Pretty much. Ever worn an Omega to a gay bar?
> 
> Brother of OoO


More of a steel mill watch, right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> You're referring to the 3, 6, 9 being thicker I guess? That doesn't bother me too much.


All about our own personal preferences.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> More my speed....
> View attachment 15433862


Bananas?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> OoO is working! Major concession from "the boss" earlier today. As she's sitting next to me (while I'm looking at watches) she says: "If we ever get to the point where you can afford one of those you can get it...but I get a piece of jewelry worth the same amount!"
> 
> My jaw dropped.


that's fair.

my boss gets far more (jewelry, bags, shoes and even watches) in money value compared to what i have. But i dont care. The psychic value i get is far greater.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> that's fair.
> 
> my boss gets far more (jewelry, bags, shoes and even watches) in money value compared to what i have. But i dont care. The psychic value i get is far greater.


What's your buying of watches got to do with your boss? Aren't you the boss? You're Captain of Industry


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's your buying of watches got to do with your boss? Aren't you the boss? You're Captain of Industry


one thing i know. I am not the boss. 

and that knowledge has kept me alive.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I really don't mind any of those pictures actually. And I liked the BLRO in pictures better than in real life.


Then I don't need to own it...I'll just surf the net and look at the beautiful pictures


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> If she's the captain of a sub, I'll go down, if she orders me.


Just a thought, but I'm guessing you'll go down even when she orders you to go up...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> All about the lighting as to how the Hulk appears.


How would I put it - it's both a blessing and a curse? Like immorality?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Gotta be pc so likely granddaughter?


Grandchildren?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I read "Quantum of Shoelace"


That's how Connery would say it.

#NRA


BonyWrists said:


> That's how Sean Connery would say it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I have too many voices in my head so I just don't listen.


They just talk louder & I don't like shouting.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I read "Quantum of Shoelace"





Sappie66 said:


> A read "a small mortgage".


Eye-test, or less single malt?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bananas?


Thank you!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15433639
> 
> 
> Be yourself...but be your BEST self


Funny. The past couple of weeks, I've been interviewing people for a couple of open positions. Pretty good candidates but ran into a few bad ones... Real names have been replaced with generic candidate to protect the innocent.

me: So earlier you said that you have experience in the food tech industry, what do you know about it?
candidate: I'm an expert, I like to eat and I watch the Gordon Ramsay shows.
me: uhh, ok.

me: If you were able to have one super power, what would that be and why?
candidate: X-ray vision so I can see what the ladies are wearing underneath. So when do I get to meet your co-founder, the chef lady?
me: The chef lady is also my wife, you perv.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Pretty much. Ever worn an Omega to a gay bar?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Guessing @sportura could tell a story or two before he morphed into a MOR

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> No. A Movado.
> 
> OoO baby!


Vintage Movado might work if you like wrinkles

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's how a $10k watch costs $20,000. My wife has suggested the same deal.


Now that's just stupid. Who in their right mind would spend 10k on jewellery!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My first Ohmeega









had a high Opinion of Omega then (well, even now that i have Sons).

And i also thought i couldnt afford a Rolex.

been pining for a Speedmaster then but my wife bought me a Datejust instead. Some years later she surprised me with an Omega box. I thought a Speedmaster was inside. Instead it was this Double Eagle Constellation. Slightly disappointed but learned to fell in love with it eventually. My first Omega.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> one thing i know. I am not the boss.
> 
> and that knowledge has kept me alive.


I've seen many depictions of cavemen dragging a woman by the hair into a cave, never to see the caveman again. Their can be only one boss.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> My first Ohmeega
> View attachment 15434054
> 
> 
> ...


Nice stool ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Pretty much. Ever worn an Omega to a gay bar?
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> OoO is working! Major concession from "the boss" earlier today. As she's sitting next to me (while I'm looking at watches) she says: "If we ever get to the point where you can afford one of those you can get it...but I get a piece of jewelry worth the same amount!"
> 
> My jaw dropped.


That's how I got the SARB035. #cheapskate ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My first Ohmeega
> View attachment 15434054
> 
> 
> ...


I'm more a 1950s Piepan guy but the Constellations have come a long way since their 1952 start. The latest pieces look nice with the retro, but unfortunately non functional, bezel claws.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm more a 1950s Piepan guy but the Constellations have come a long way since their 1952 start. The latest pieces look nice with the retro, but unfortunately non functional, bezel claws.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


am hoping to get an onyx piepan in the coming years as well.

not sure. But were the manhattan's bezel claws originally designed to clamp the bezel to the case?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I really don't mind any of those pictures actually. And I liked the BLRO in pictures better than in real life.


I agree. In the flesh it looks a little off to me.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Grape OP39 anyone? At retail worth considering?


Yuck. Come on dude, that's so terrible and quite feminine.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> The Oracle @Panerol Forte is taking a timeout.


He needs some time to take the sand out of his vagina.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Haha Rickman would have made a brilliant Dr Evil (with dumber minions) OR a No. 2 with Myers as Dr Evil
> 
> Brother of OoO


Oh, and how could I forget! Mini-me! Peter Dinklage? Rachel Dratch?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> He needs some time to take the sand out of his vagina.


sex on the beach is only for movies. In real life, difficult and inconvenient for the woman.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Pretty much. Ever worn an Omega to a gay bar?
> 
> Brother of OoO


No, you?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> am hoping to get an onyx piepan in the coming years as well.
> 
> not sure. But were the manhattan's bezel claws originally designed to clamp the bezel to the case?


Yes, they were screwed in from the back and I guess held the bezel and crystal down. Function before form became form no function 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> He needs some time to take the sand out of his vagina.


When I was younger my parents were given an ashtray from my uncle. Two small feet pointed up and two large feet pointed down, with the text "dam sand gets into everything ". Took me a while to figure it out 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Eye-test, or less single malt?


Never "less single malt".


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Packaging the SARB today for its journey to the repairers, but still felt the urge for a cream dial. How about this li'l cheapie for Seiko Saturday?








Off work/exercise with a crook knee at the moment, which is making me feel blue, so the day/date seemed appropriate too.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Off work/exercise with a crook knee at the moment, which is making me feel blue, so the day/date seemed appropriate too.


#Godfrey.

Also means I'm on WUS & OoO more than usual, so thanks for *tolerating* me folks.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> The actual OP39 Grape looks better than the pictures but not much better. Sap if you bought that watch you would be making plans to rid yourself of it the day it arrived. That's happened to me more than on one occasion and is the reason I rarely buy a watch these days if I've never seen one like it before.


You can watch the grape and admire it on other people's wrists. This is a typical goat trap that, after the first ohh and ahh, will end up in the box and never see the sunlight again.
To sum up - to watch but not to wear.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm gay and want to know what's the best watch to impress other men?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Will you introduce your husband to us?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Will you introduce your husband to us?


Maybe he's from the Netherlands...



mario1971 said:


> Once again the Netherlands made our ass bad. I must drink. Cheers guys!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm more a 1950s Piepan guy but the Constellations have come a long way since their 1952 start. The latest pieces look nice with the retro, but unfortunately non functional, bezel claws.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The Constellation is the perfect watch for a woman if she has at least a touch of gold. This is what my wife got for the 30th anniversary of the first kiss.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Gentlemen Jack is not bad bourbon distilled in Lynchburg TN just a few miles W of where I grew up. Good stuff.


It's an awesome tour. I've lived in that general area my entire life and finally went through the distillery 4 or 5 years ago. Highly recommended.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My first Ohmeega
> View attachment 15434054
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> The Constellation is the perfect watch for a woman if she has at least a touch of gold. This is what my wife got for the 30th anniversary of the first kiss.


Reminds me of this gif 
Seriously though that two tone Constellation looks good on a lady. 
On a dude...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Also....sell!sell!sell!!


The prices are starting to get ridiculous. Three cheapest one is at HKD59,124, roughly $7,630.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Reminds me of this gif
> Seriously though that two tone Constellation looks good on a lady.
> On a dude...


My wife prefers to carry the Polar A370 on a battery anyway.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> The Constellation is the perfect watch for a woman if she has at least a touch of gold. This is what my wife got for the 30th anniversary of the first kiss.


constellation with a touch of gold?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Apparently, in TRF, there’s already incomings for the new OP and the new SubC.

but my spider sense is tingling.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> The Constellation is the perfect watch for a woman if she has at least a touch of gold. This is what my wife got for the 30th anniversary of the first kiss.


Must have been some kiss 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Funny. The past couple of weeks, I've been interviewing people for a couple of open positions. Pretty good candidates but ran into a few bad ones... Real names have been replaced with generic candidate to protect the innocent.
> 
> me: So earlier you said that you have experience in the food tech industry, what do you know about it?
> candidate: I'm an expert, I like to eat and I watch the Gordon Ramsay shows.
> ...


This is.....I mean this is a joke, right?

Omg


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> Funny. The past couple of weeks, I've been interviewing people for a couple of open positions. Pretty good candidates but ran into a few bad ones... Real names have been replaced with generic candidate to protect the innocent.
> 
> me: So earlier you said that you have experience in the food tech industry, what do you know about it?
> candidate: I'm an expert, I like to eat and I watch the Gordon Ramsay shows.
> ...


I miss Mitch Hederg. I would commend him HIGHLY to any of the brethren who haven't heard his brilliant comedy. One of my favorites:


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> sex on the beach is only for movies. In real life, difficult and inconvenient for the woman.


What is your point?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Pongster said:


> sex on the beach is only for movies. In real life, difficult and inconvenient for the woman.


This is not necessarily the case. I remember a time in Cozumel seven or eight years ago......deserted beach, middle of the day.......I still can't believe I talked her into that.......staying sand-free is a challenge, but it's definitely doable.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hulk on a budget


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Morning gents


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Morning gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crack of dawn for Golf.....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> This is not necessarily the case. I remember a time in Cozumel seven or eight years ago......deserted beach, middle of the day.......I still can't believe I talked her into that.......staying sand-free is a challenge, but it's definitely doable.


yes. There's a position where it is very feasible.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> What is your point?


no point.  just pointed upwards.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Then I don't need to own it...I'll just surf the net and look at the beautiful pictures


Viewing too many pictures is unhealthy and will lower your sales resistance to actually buying a watch, sometimes from a gray dealer for MSRP + a ridiculous sum of money extra.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> This is not necessarily the case. I remember a time in Cozumel seven or eight years ago......deserted beach, middle of the day.......I still can't believe I talked her into that.......staying sand-free is a challenge, but it's definitely doable.


I enjoyed a similar experience with the Fragrant One in our early days. Had to be very subtle to avoid detection as the beach was not deserted. Made for a great result; positively tantric, definitely mind-blowing. Happy days ??


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Viewing too many pictures is unhealthy and will lower your sales resistance to actually buying a watch, sometimes from a gray dealer for MSRP + a ridiculous sum of money extra.


For me it's actually a slightly different version of the same story - liked the Pepsi when it first came out, and then the more photos emerge the more I see the purple/red bezel. Subsequently the different shade versions came out (more like Rolex is trying to fine-tune the bezel color AFTER the fact if you ask me ) and the rest is history.

My "desire" to own the Pepsi subsided as time went by...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Crack of dawn for Golf.....


With my 94 year old godfather... he likes to be first tee time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> You can watch the grape and admire it on other people's wrists. This is a typical goat trap that, after the first ohh and ahh, will end up in the box and never see the sunlight again.
> To sum up - to watch but not to wear.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Happy Seiko Saturday










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Happy Seiko Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erika?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> that's fair.
> 
> my boss gets far more (jewelry, bags, shoes and even watches) in money value compared to what i have. But i dont care. The psychic value i get is far greater.


The mrs is learning. The 1st watch she bought me was a couple weeks into our marriage. It was wooden and I think she found it on wish. The 2nd was our first Christmas. She bought me an Invicta Speedway. The 3rd watch she got me was for "Attempted Father'sDay." It was an Invicta Pro Diver (Smurf rip-off). Then for Christmas 2019 she got me a Casio Duro. Christmas this year...who knows!? #babysteps


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Yuck. Come on dude, that's so terrible and quite feminine.


That's what you said about the Polar. , and all white dials.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Packaging the SARB today for its journey to the repairers, but still felt the urge for a cream dial. How about this li'l cheapie for Seiko Saturday?
> 
> View attachment 15434113
> Off work/exercise with a crook knee at the moment, which is making me feel blue, so the day/date seemed appropriate too.


My son wanted that watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> You can watch the grape and admire it on other people's wrists. This is a typical goat trap that, after the first ohh and ahh, will end up in the box and never see the sunlight again.
> To sum up - to watch but not to wear.


That could be true.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now that's just stupid. Who in their right mind would spend 10k on jewellery!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yeah!

I'll say, though, we'd either go to our usual Tiffany and walk out with a bag of baubles, or we'd need to find someplace expensiver.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> That's how I got the SARB035. #cheapskate


That's another good plan. I see some Swatches that I like.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Yuck. Come on dude, that's so terrible and quite feminine.


It's the new "power watch", like wearing a brightly colored tie.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Hulk on a budget


I thought you got rid of that.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Yuck. Come on dude, that's so terrible and quite feminine.


I'm comfortable with my sexuality.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> She would suck if she didn't suck.


I am willing to make an exception in this case.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Seiko Saturday someone say? Cycling.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I am willing to make an exception in this case.
> 
> View attachment 15434457


Really? How would she compensate for that deficiency?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought you got rid of that.


Been trying to .....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


>


I guess rubber makes more sense for a traveler/vacation watch since it's more waterproof than leather. And adding Glidelock is cool, too, even if it's bulkier than EasyLink.

Why tf did they stick THIS in the video, though??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Really? How would she compensate for that deficiency?


Godfrey

How could she?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> It runs between +1 to +3 in every position. I can't complain.


#TWSS


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I guess rubber makes more sense for a traveler/vacation watch since it's more waterproof than leather. And adding Glidelock is cool, too, even if it's bulkier than EasyLink.
> 
> Why tf did they stick THIS in the video, though??
> View attachment 15434484


Because they're Asian.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Apparently, in TRF, there's already incomings for the new OP and the new SubC.
> 
> but my spider sense is tingling.


I saw one of those threads. The only photo the guy posted was of a clearly non-working display model but he claimed he was offered and purchased the real thing. At the point I was reading he was promising the real photos but was out of town or something??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I enjoyed a similar experience with the Fragrant One in our early days. Had to be very subtle to avoid detection as the beach was not deserted. Made for a great result; positively tantric, definitely mind-blowing. Happy days


Many, many years ago (before the wife) in Hawaii and the lady did complain about sand everywhere, so I guess there is a right way and a wrong way!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


Or maybe enjoy it for a few months and then sell it at a small profit having further improved your chances of getting that Kermit II from the AD?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> The mrs is learning. The 1st watch she bought me was a couple weeks into our marriage. It was wooden and I think she found it on wish. The 2nd was our first Christmas. She bought me an Invicta Speedway. The 3rd watch she got me was for "Attempted Father'sDay." It was an Invicta Pro Diver (Smurf rip-off). Then for Christmas 2019 she got me a Casio Duro. Christmas this year...who knows!? #babysteps


You had wood?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It's the new "power watch", like wearing a brightly colored tie.


Like I said, I'm secure in my sexuality. I've got a couple of pink shirts it would probably go great with!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Why tf did they stick THIS in the video, though??


In that particular segment, he was saying that Oyster Flex was first used in YM and Daytona.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Many, many years ago (before the wife) in Hawaii and the lady did complain about sand everywhere, so I guess there is a right way and a wrong way!


Lady on top, wearing a flowing skirt, no knickers, IMHO.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> This is.....I mean this is a joke, right?
> 
> Omg


Yes meant to be a funny for you guys but really happened. Crazy what some say...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> In that particular segment, he was saying that Oyster Flex was first used in YM and Daytona.


But they CHOSE to put that particular Daytona on there.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Erika?


Nope. A pirate copy by CheapNatos. Works but the keeper is much larger.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Or maybe enjoy it for a few months and then sell it at a small profit having further improved your chances of getting that Kermit II from the AD?


Always the possibility of asking RSC do a change to either black or white dial at the time of service. The grape dial does look better up close than it does in pictures but not enough better that I would want to buy one. I disagree though with Galaga that the grape dial is particularly feminine in appearance when I saw one at my AD store awhile back.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> The mrs is learning. The 1st watch she bought me was a couple weeks into our marriage. It was wooden and I think she found it on wish. The 2nd was our first Christmas. She bought me an Invicta Speedway. The 3rd watch she got me was for "Attempted Father'sDay." It was an Invicta Pro Diver (Smurf rip-off). Then for Christmas 2019 she got me a Casio Duro. Christmas this year...who knows!? #babysteps


My first was a Scubapro and then 20 years later a Seiko chronograph with silver dial and hands. The thought was good but unless I was standing in bright sunlight (a few weeks per year) impossible to see the time.

My 30th and 50th birthdays. Hoping my interest in watches has broken the pattern 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought you got rid of that.


It's his talisman. Keeps coming back.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Always the possibility of asking RSC do a change to either black or white dial at the time of service.


Is that possible? Would they actually do that? I can't see it happening.

Could you also ask for a green dial and bezel insert for your regular sub?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Lady on top, wearing a flowing skirt, no knickers, IMHO.


I think our problem was not having a large enough.....blanket.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

It's gonna be a hot one today and tomorrow for us LA bros...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> You had wood?


I had wood...on my wrist. Though I ever had it sized. _smirking_


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> You had wood?


It was a 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I think our problem was not having a large enough.....blanket.


Size matters.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Always the possibility of asking RSC do a change to either black or white dial at the time of service. The grape dial does look better up close than it does in pictures but not enough better that I would want to buy one. I disagree though with Galaga that the grape dial is particularly feminine in appearance when I saw one at my AD store awhile back.


Another question occurred to me, particularly with respect to the white and black OP39s, which were only produced for around 2 years I believe. What does Rolex do to plan for services for the next 50 or more years? Do they do some calculation by the total number made and produce a certain number of white and black (and the other colors obviously) dials and hope that the demand for the replacements over the years won't outpace the supply?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that possible? Would they actually do that? I can't see it happening.
> 
> Could you also ask for a green dial and bezel insert for your regular sub?


I read previously on TRF that RSC would be willing to swap dials and bezel inserts between the same reference within the same model year of your watch. RSC supposedly keeps the originals.

So if this is true, I can see them doing it with the OP, even the SS Daytona, but not the Sub (LN vs LV reference).

I could be wrong, I have no experience personally aside from what I read, and the original owner of my GMT 16710 had RSC swap the original coke bezel for the pepsi.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that possible? Would they actually do that? I can't see it happening.
> 
> Could you also ask for a green dial and bezel insert for your regular sub?


No RSC wouldn't do anything nonstandard. Since the reference numbers are the same for all of the OP39 series watches, I see no reason why Rolex would not effect a dial change if one were available. However the reference numbers are different between "regular" subs (LN) and "green" subs (LV) so any such change would have to occur offline.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mav said:


> It's gonna be a hot one today and tomorrow for us LA bros...
> 
> View attachment 15434556


Not so much for the Northern Chapter 🌊💨💦🌧🤣😎


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> It's gonna be a hot one today and tomorrow for us LA bros...
> 
> View attachment 15434556


Seasonable in Big D these days, finally.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that possible? Would they actually do that? I can't see it happening.
> 
> Could you also ask for a green dial and bezel insert for your regular sub?


But the OPs don't have a color designation in their reference like the subs do with LN or LV. They are just 114300 no? Would this make it different?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Not so much for the Northern Chapter
> View attachment 15434564


Yep three seasons where you live: July, August, and Winter.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> But the OPs don't have a color designation in their reference like the subs do with LN or LV. They are just 114300 no? Would this make it different?


I would think so.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No RSC wouldn't do anything nonstandard. Since the reference numbers are the same for all of the OP39 series watches, I see no reason why Rolex would not effect a dial change if one were available. However the reference numbers are different between "regular" subs (LN) and "green" subs (LV) so any such change would have to occur offline.


NRA


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


nice mug


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No RSC wouldn't do anything nonstandard. Since the reference numbers are the same for all of the OP39 series watches, I see no reason why Rolex would not effect a dial change if one were available. However the reference numbers are different between "regular" subs (LN) and "green" subs (LV) so any such change would have to occur offline.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Yep three seasons where you live: July, August, and Winter.


Yes, but I like the neighbours here.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BIG rain this morning, but the sun is out now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The older I've gotten the lamer I think Bond is. Funnily enough I like Pierce if only because he was Bond when I was a teenager.
> 
> Now I chuckle when I see stuff about James Bond and bind related products and what not. You know Top Gear's cool wall? Something may be cool but when you tell the back story it's incredibly lame? *That's how I feel like anything James Bond*
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> sex on the beach is only for movies. In real life, difficult and inconvenient for the woman.


It was the damn crabs that got in my way.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> It was the damn crabs that got in my way.


you have to specify which crabs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> you have to specify which crabs.


Blanket spread... Reasonably dark... Everything going good... What's that sound? Nothing trying... No I hear something... Flashlight on.. Surrounded by fing crabs... End of that... I hate crabs...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I received this purchase offer. I don't know what to do.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Blanket spread... Reasonably dark... Everything going good... What's that sound? Nothing trying... No I hear something... Flashlight on.. Surrounded by fing crabs... End of that... I hate crabs...


That's like a horror movie!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> I received this purchase offer. I don't know what to do.


16710? Do it, you'll love it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> I received this purchase offer. I don't know what to do.


W a brand new after market or real jubilee bracelet ?

And let me help you


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> 16710? Do it, you'll love it.


Is it the angle? Why do the crown guards look like the new larger ones to me?

Looks great through.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I received this purchase offer. I don't know what to do.


Looks like a nice set.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Is it the angle? Why do the crown guards look like the new larger ones to me?
> 
> Looks great through.


I think it's just the angle of the photo. Here's mine for comparison.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Speaking of GMT...I was talking to an law school buddy who is retired Navy about watches and he reminded me of his GMT master he bought new when he was in the service for a mere pittance compared to today's prices:








Its too bad he has a son (the same name as me) or I would angle towards inheritance. lol. He's actually pretty damn tough. He survived an aortic dissection a few years ago.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> W a brand new after market or real jubilee bracelet ?
> 
> And let me help you


Ohhh nice brother Jman. I knew you had one too but just noticed the drilled lugs!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> Speaking of GMT...I was talking to an law school buddy who is retired Navy about watches and he reminded me of his GMT master *he bought new when he was in the service for a mere pittance compared to today's prices*:
> View attachment 15434714
> 
> Its too bad he has a son (the same name as me) or I would angle towards inheritance. lol. He's actually pretty damn tough. He survived an aortic dissection a few years ago.


No joke. A 16710 is going for almost $18K on Watchbox: Rolex GMT-Master II "Pepsi" 16710

I got mine for just a bit more than 1/3 of that price just a few years ago.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> 16710? Do it, you'll love it.


The watch is from 2000, serviced by Rolex with a two-year warranty. The Oyster case and bracelet were professionally refurbished. The Jubilee bracelet is added to the set - completely new. The seller wants to sell the entire set. The price is exorbitant.

I measured my friend's 16710 before, he wears better than Batman. However, I would have to sacrifice something, maybe a completely new EXII and pay a lot more. Is it worth packing in a 20-year-old watch that costs above the price of the new Sub?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> The watch is from 2000, serviced by Rolex with a two-year warranty. The oystee case and bracelet were professionally refurbished. The Jubilee bracelet is added to the set - completely new. The seller wants to sell the entire set. The price is exorbitant.
> 
> I measured my friend's 16710 before, he wears better than Batman. However, I would have to sacrifice something, maybe a completely new EXII and pay a lot more. Is it worth packing in a 20-year-old watch that costs above the price of the new Sub?


OK I might have misread you. If the price is decent, then I say go for it. But if the price is something near or even over the example I found on Watchbox (you don't have to say), I would pass and go for a new ExpII instead.

For the GMT's, I personally prefer the 16710 models over the new ceramic ones. I passed on a new Batman to get mine.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> The watch is from 2000, serviced by Rolex with a two-year warranty. The oystee case and bracelet were professionally refurbished. The Jubilee bracelet is added to the set - completely new. The seller wants to sell the entire set. The price is exorbitant.
> 
> I measured my friend's 16710 before, he wears better than Batman. However, I would have to sacrifice something, maybe a completely new EXII and pay a lot more. Is it worth packing in a 20-year-old watch that costs above the price of the new Sub?


I would say NO not at that price


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> I would say NO not at that price


Unfortunately, 16710 with papers are very high now. One more picture.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> Unfortunately, 16710 with papers are very high now. One more picture.


Look it is a great watch but like Mav said at 15 18 grand nope noway . The newer models are made so much better there is no comparison in the precision of the manufacturing. Let's not even go there w the bracelet . Ultimately do as you see fit but I would not ...


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

mav said:


> No joke. A 16710 is going for almost $18K on Watchbox: Rolex GMT-Master II "Pepsi" 16710
> 
> I got mine for just a bit more than 1/3 of that price just a few years ago.


Yea......I got my 16700 for significantly less than that......


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> Yea......I got my 16700 for significantly less than that......


Wow! The good old days!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have recently purchased ADHD and I need to get a little bit of control.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Yea......I got my 16700 for significantly less than that......


And deep down when you think about it still is a lot of coin


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason71 said:


> Yea......I got my 16700 for significantly less than that......


The good old days...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Another question occurred to me, particularly with respect to the white and black OP39s, which were only produced for around 2 years I believe. What does Rolex do to plan for services for the next 50 or more years? *Do they do some calculation by the total number made and produce a certain number of white and black (and the other colors obviously) dials and hope that the demand for the replacements over the years won't outpace the supply?*


That's what most production operations do. In some cases there is enough demand to keep or resume parts production (or outsource it), but that usually only happens in higher-volume operations with wear-susceptible components or when products have been intentionally designed for commonality of frequently-replaced parts.

Rolex probably has very good data from which to estimate. It will be even better in 10-20 years now that they've locked down parts, but that improvement won't benefit OP39 owners.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The older I've gotten the lamer I think Bond is. *Funnily enough I like Pierce if only because he was Bond when I was a teenager.*
> 
> Now I chuckle when I see stuff about James Bond and bind related products and what not. You know Top Gear's cool wall? Something may be cool but when you tell the back story it's incredibly lame? That's how I feel like anything James Bond
> 
> Brother of OoO


He had a nice part in The Long Good Friday. (A lot less comic than Bond).


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> That's what most production operations do. In some cases there is enough demand to keep or resume parts production (or outsource it), but that usually only happens in higher-volume operations with wear-susceptible components or when products have been intentionally designed for commonality of frequently-replaced parts.
> 
> Rolex probably has very good data from which to estimate. It will be even better in 10-20 years now that they've locked down parts, but that improvement won't benefit OP39 owners.


I wonder if they are also factoring in all the "never change it" collectors who insist on keeping everything original.

I'm already dreading my own decisions when I finally service my M Serial 16610. I had RSC evalúate it for me when I first got it. They confirmed it was authentic AND al original though it seems an independent did a movement service at some point. They were actually recommending a service at that point with new hands, new bezel, new case back. It's still running +3 so I passed.

I'm still not sure if I'm one of the keep it all original guys or keep it looking brand new guys.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> He had a nice part in The Long Good Friday. (A lot less comic than Bond).


He had the worst voice of the cast in Mama Mia. (It's my wife's favorite movie)


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> He had the worst voice of the cast in Mama Mia. (It's my wife's favorite movie)


I loved Remington Steele and I thought he was pretty good in The Thomas Crown remake (original is sooo much better though). Of the Bond actors he probably most closely resembles physically what Ian Fleming described.








Fleming's sketch of Bond.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

So, I forget if I have said anything on here. I do a bunch of selling on eBay (I buy and sell vinyl that way as well as just random crap from our house). 

The USPS had slowed down REALLY badly from about July until a few weeks ago. Like, awful, noticeable slowdowns. Priority was taking at least a full day extra and Media Mail was taking about 5-7 days extra. First Class about 1-2 days. It got really bad on eBay with people wondering where the hell their stuff was. All of the ridiculous, unnecessary changes really hurt shipping. 

I've noticed it has gotten a LOT better as of late. Ever since the changes were sort of backed off, I now see mail getting delivered at a much faster clip in terms of packages. First Class mail still seems really slow, but Media Mail has been excellent lately and Priority Mail has been right on time. 

I'm really glad to see this. As someone that relies on this for my side hobby, it was really concerning for a while.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Really? How would she compensate for that deficiency?





Snaggletooth said:


> Lady on top, wearing a flowing skirt, no knickers, IMHO.


Brother Snags has the answer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> That's like a horror movie!


Right... 1968... Replayed in my brain 1000s of times


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> So, I forget if I have said anything on here. I do a bunch of selling on eBay (I buy and sell vinyl that way as well as just random crap from our house).
> 
> The USPS had slowed down REALLY badly from about July until a few weeks ago. Like, awful, noticeable slowdowns. Priority was taking at least a full day extra and Media Mail was taking about 5-7 days extra. First Class about 1-2 days. It got really bad on eBay with people wondering where the hell their stuff was. All of the ridiculous, unnecessary changes really hurt shipping.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my sister owns/runs a mailorder business for these sweet babycarriers she designed and the USPS being out of whack had driven them nuts answering customer service emails. She had to suspend selling/shipping outside CONUS because of the hassle.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Be


ithardin said:


> Yeah, my sister owns/runs a mailorder business for these sweet babycarriers she designed and the USPS being out of whack had driven them nuts answering customer service emails. She had to suspend selling/shipping outside CONUS because of the hassle.


Be glad the postal employees aren't teachers.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Well Watchbox just listed a white OP39 on their site for $6950. Actually seems pretty fair considering the prices on Chrono24.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Well Watchbox just listed a white OP39 on their site for $6950. Actually seems pretty fair considering the prices on Chrono24.


Yeah I can imagine it bring in demand would be surprised if hits 9000...but what do I know... Nothing obviously


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I think our problem was not having a large enough.....blanket.


Yeah, you've got to fill it up so no sand gets in.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Not so much for the Northern Chapter
> View attachment 15434564


Chapters of Sons of OoO. . Like chapters of the Sons of Anarchy.

So for the Canadian chapter of the Sons, I guess it's me and Bro Mary. So how we gonna earn, @Marendra ? Running guns? a p0rn studio? what?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> nice mug


Yup, just what I expected. You guys are getting predictable.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Blanket spread... Reasonably dark... Everything going good... What's that sound? Nothing trying... No I hear something... Flashlight on.. Surrounded by fing crabs... End of that... I hate crabs...


Catch them for a post-coital crab boil!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I received this purchase offer. I don't know what to do.


Buy it!

Ooops. Saw the price. Too much.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Catch then for a post-coital crab boil!


Would've been pre not post...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I received this purchase offer. I don't know what to do.


Do it!

I wish I had gone for a 16710 a few years back instead of the 14060m and 16570 as the GMT definitely spiked in price compared to the other 2. At this point I might be out of Rolex entirely as they are just ballooning in price with no end in sight. Even a global pandemic didn't slow them down!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> He had a nice part in The Long Good Friday. (A lot less comic than Bond).


I thought he was great in The Matador.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> I passed on a new Batman to get mine.


Did you really sell your new Batman to buy 16710?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I received this purchase offer. I don't know what to do.


Assuming it's legit, I'd jump on that if I could. Handled a GMT I a few years back and still frustrated that MrsBSi said no flippin' way.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Buy it!
> 
> Ooops. Saw the price. Too much.


The whole set for $ 13k. This is crazy. I prefer to add and buy Lange 1815.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I can imagine it bring in demand would be surprised if hits 9000...but what do I know... Nothing obviously


But considering I can get the grape OP39 from my AD for around $5300 usd I think it may be worth it. I can look into a dial swap as 59 mentioned or just enjoy the grape and sell if I tire of it.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Assuming it's legit, I'd jump on that if I could. Handled a GMT I a few years back and still frustrated that MrsBSi said no flippin' way.


Because women should only have power in bed, over children and in the kitchen!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Assuming it's legit, I'd jump on that if I could. Handled a GMT I a few years back and still frustrated that MrsBSi said no flippin' way.


GF

Now that I've heard the price, nah, I wouldn't do it. That's now a collector's package, not a watch to wear.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Rolex are coming across as confused puppies with their OP line...no coherent evolution in recent years. They introduced the OP39 with colourful pips outside the indices, before that they had double batons on many of the range. Then they go cleaner black, white dials with no pips....now back to double batons with no pips...in 41mm which I suspect will really be 39.5....and in a bubble gum range of colours. WTF. Added easylink too which is a great move. For a brand that evolves slowly they are all over the shop with their OP line. WGAF TBH FWIW IMO.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Did you really sell your new Batman to buy 16710?


I think he means passed on as in chose not to buy it at all rather than passed on to someone else in a sale.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> But considering I can get the grape OP39 from my AD for around $5300 usd I think it may be worth it. I can look into a dial swap as 59 mentioned or just enjoy the grape and sell if I tire of it.


If it's part of a collection, I'd say it's cool to have it in a wild color. The OP is Rolex's "second watch".


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Father's Day to me and the other bros. Best and most important job I've had.....absolute pleasure doing it too.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jason10mm said:


> Do it!
> 
> I wish I had gone for a 16710 a few years back instead of the 14060m and 16570 as the GMT definitely spiked in price compared to the other 2. At this point I might be out of Rolex entirely as they are just ballooning in price with no end in sight. Even a global pandemic didn't slow them down!


Every balloon has to land sometime.💣💣💣 And what is happening with the older SS models is a complete setback. A year ago, I could buy the same model with documents for almost $ 3k cheaper. Then I let go ...

I think that only direct purchases remain from AD, and when these will be impossible (many years of queues), you will actually have to look for other alternative brands.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Well Watchbox just listed a white OP39 on their site for $6950. Actually seems pretty fair considering the prices on Chrono24.


WatchBox of course is Govberg's and their watchmaker verifies all of their preowned watches. IMO one can buy from them with confidence.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> If it's part of a collection, I'd say it's cool to have it in a wild color. The OP is Rolex's "second watch".


I think my collection is pretty diverse but it's definitely heavier on the black dials. OP would be my 2nd Rolex, with first being a black Sub Date 16610. As I mentioned before, I do think the purchase may help further my chances of getting a Kermit 2 from this AD. If so, then either the OP or the other Sub may have to go.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup, just what I expected. You guys are getting predictable.


The newer guys are filling in nicely and actually outshining us old timers.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I saw a few bajillion posts back a few comments about the kermit and jarring colour contrast with black/green. One of the more recent vids someone posted made it look pretty dammed good though. If I was in the market for a new sub, which I'm not, think I'd go for that one.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> WatchBox of course is Govberg's and their watchmaker verifies all of their preowned watches. IMO one can buy from them with confidence.


They also negotiate so usually watches can be had for a little less than advertised. Before I bought my Lange, I was also talking to them about a couple they had for sale. They came down a bit on those watches, I just ultimately decided to go with rose gold rather than the white gold models they had.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> Happy Father's Day to me and the other bros. Best and most important job I've had.....absolute pleasure doing it too.


Me and the kid watching TV


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> WatchBox of course is Govberg's and their watchmaker verifies all of their preowned watches. IMO one can buy from them with confidence.


When I used to live in Philadelphia, I would go into their brick and mortar shop on Walnut Street from time to time. I never actually bought anything from them but their sales associates were always extremely friendly and willing to talk watches and let me have a look at whatever I wanted to. Even if I went in dressed like a bum


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> Happy Father's Day to me and the other bros. Best and most important job I've had.....absolute pleasure doing it too.


Is it Father's Day in Aus? Great!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Every balloon has to land sometime. And what is happening with the older SS models is a complete setback. A year ago, I could buy the same model with documents for almost $ 3k cheaper. Then I let go ...
> 
> I think that only direct purchases remain from AD, and when these will be impossible (many years of queues), you will actually have to look for other alternative brands.


I keep thinking of the tulip mania in Holland way back when, with the subsequent crash. To my way of thinking best always look at intrinsic value in anything of that nature before buying. It's the main reason I haven't bought another 14060M nor would I pay $20,000 for a Hulk.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I think my collection is pretty diverse but it's definitely heavier on the black dials. OP would be my 2nd Rolex, with first being a black Sub Date 16610. As I mentioned before, I do think the purchase may help further my chances of getting a Kermit 2 from this AD. If so, then either the OP or the other Sub may have to go.


Yeah, I think the black Sub would be a primary all-arounder, and a black or white OP would be too plain to be interesting.

Of course, I'm the guy here with a trio of Rados, a thirty-year-old Swatch, and an Apple Watch, so take my fashion sense with a brick of salt...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> They also negotiate so usually watches can be had for a little less than advertised. Before I bought my Lange, I was also talking to them about a couple they had for sale. They came down a bit on those watches, I just ultimately decided to go with rose gold rather than the white gold models they had.


I think their prices are linked to their eBay listings; so if you buy direct from them they always come down from their listed prices. I am always uneasy buying from or selling to individuals for significant money unless I know the guys, like OoO guys.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> When I used to live in Philadelphia, I would go into their brick and mortar shop on Walnut Street from time to time. I never actually bought anything from them but their sales associates were always extremely friendly and willing to talk watches and let me have a look at whatever I wanted to. Even if I went in dressed like a bum


They seem like super nice people on the telephone.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


>


Gal?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> I keep thinking of the tulip mania in Holland way back when, with the subsequent crash. To my way of thinking best always look at intrinsic value in anything of that nature before buying. It's the main reason I haven't bought another 14060M nor would I pay $20,000 for a Hulk.


Remember BroOo, there is also something like a blood rush - a sudden spike of pressure into the brain that puts pressure on the myelin, which in turn causes irrational reflexes, including hyperactivity to go shopping. It can happen to anyone, even the most composed.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Gal?


Affirmative.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Remember BroOo, there is also something like a blood rush - a sudden spike of pressure into the brain that puts pressure on the myelin, which in turn causes irrational reflexes, including hyperactivity to go shopping. It can happen to anyone, even the most composed.


Even you???


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Anyone know when Bro PF is back?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I think the black Sub would be a primary all-arounder, and a black or white OP would be too plain to be interesting.
> 
> Of course, I'm the guy here with a trio of Rados, a thirty-year-old Swatch, and an Apple Watch, so take my fashion sense with a brick of salt...


Don't worry, we already do.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> They seem like super nice people on the telephone.


Because they can't see you wearing your swatch on the phone.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Even you???


The chance of going to the store for bread and only going out with bread is like three billion to one (Erma Bombeck).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Anyone know when Bro PF is back?


He said he's not coming back. He might even leave WUS. To each his own. We all respond the way we do.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I dare say, even being as old as I am, I've learned a bit from OoO on how to deal with people - both online and off. Some ways are better than others.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Some people learn from their experiences, some don't. C'est la vie.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> The chance of going to the store for bread and only going out with bread is like three billion to one (Erma Bombeck).


Whenever I go to the grocery store I always leave with more groceries if I'm hungry at the time I'm there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> He said he's not coming back. He might even leave WUS. To each his own. We all respond the way we do.


It was always interesting having PF around. His knowledge base is impressive.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> It was always interesting having PF around. His knowledge base is impressive.


True dat. He added something to the table. Like it or not.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I dare say, even being as old as I am, I've learned a bit from OoO on how to deal with people - both online and off. Some ways are better than others.


Disparaging someone's watch will rarely cause ill will but disparaging someone's character is another matter.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Disparaging someone's watch will rarely cause ill will but disparaging someone's character is another matter.


Yes. But I knew that before OoO. . But still, not every does!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Anyone know when Bro PF is back?


I think when he "takes his skirt off, cancels his manicure and grows a mustache and HTFU...."


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

^ Bit of gunk between the bracelet links....need to wash my DJ.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

OoO brothers...Watch Gang's "Grail Wheel" is sooo tempting. Basically pay WG $1000USD, pick 8 watches from the list with an MSRP of at least that much (which means that most of them are probably actually worth half that). "Spin the wheel" hoping for that Rolex or Panerai you picked and wind up with the Armand Nicolet, Delma, or Zodiac you get stuck with. But soooooo tempting! #Ineedhelp


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> View attachment 15435107


Dang! This to me is the OP39 white to BT.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> OoO brothers...Watch Gang's "Grail Wheel" is sooo tempting. Basically pay WG $1000USD, pick 8 watches from the list with an MSRP of at least that much (which means that most of them are probably actually worth half that). "Spin the wheel" hoping for that Rolex or Panerai you picked and wind up with the Armand Nicolet, Delma, or Zodiac you get stuck with. But soooooo tempting! #Ineedhelp


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Whenever I go to the grocery store I always leave with more groceries if I'm hungry at the time I'm there.


Never shop hungry!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Never shop hungry!


That means I need a Lange or a top-spec DJ or whatever to wear to the AD. "Whaddya got that's better than this?"

Wearing my AW like I do these days makes me look like a sucker. Yet I still try the "got any help for military retirees?" card.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> OoO brothers...Watch Gang's "Grail Wheel" is sooo tempting. Basically pay WG $1000USD, pick 8 watches from the list with an MSRP of at least that much (which means that most of them are probably actually worth half that). "Spin the wheel" hoping for that Rolex or Panerai you picked and wind up with the Armand Nicolet, Delma, or Zodiac you get stuck with. But soooooo tempting! #Ineedhelp


I haven't heard of that but those Reddit auctions are a Gambler's bottomless pit! I actually sold a watch through one of the auctions though.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


>


But one of the choices is a BLRO! lol


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Didn't you go skiing instead?


My new tights felt like I was wearing nothing at all

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Funny. The past couple of weeks, I've been interviewing people for a couple of open positions. Pretty good candidates but ran into a few bad ones... Real names have been replaced with generic candidate to protect the innocent.
> 
> me: So earlier you said that you have experience in the food tech industry, what do you know about it?
> candidate: I'm an expert, I like to eat and I watch the Gordon Ramsay shows.
> ...


You should feel honoured that he still thinks your wife is hot


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Guessing @sportura could tell a story or two before he morphed into a MOR
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Umm... 

We won't judge


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Guessing @sportura could tell a story or two before he morphed into a MOR
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Couldn't help it. The story about him morphed from MOO to MOR makes me think of the Madam Butterfly story


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> More of a steel mill watch, right?


Especially when smoking a slim cigarette

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bananas?


Great, I'm going to have the song in my head to replace the current 'everybody dance now' from 2 minutes ago

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My first Ohmeega
> View attachment 15434054
> 
> 
> ...


This calls for screaming Homer


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> that's fair.
> 
> my boss gets far more (jewelry, bags, shoes and even watches) in money value compared to what i have. But i dont care. The psychic value i get is far greater.


Your value predicts the future?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My first Ohmeega
> View attachment 15434054
> 
> 
> ...


In fact, double screaming Homer


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I haven't heard of that but those Reddit auctions are a Gambler's bottomless pit! I actually sold a watch through one of the auctions though.











So you pick three from a level 1 list, two from a level 2 list, one from a level 3 list, one from a level 4 list, and one from a grail list. The level 1 & 2 lists are all watches that are watches advertised MSRP at least $1000, but you can find for half that. Level 3 has Oris 65s and the like. Level 4 has Tudor, Grand Seiko, & some Panerai. Grail level has Rolex, Panerai, Tag, Grand Seiko, Zenith, etc.

So 5 of your choices are total losses for you, 1 is basically a break even, and 2 are miracles.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> sex on the beach is only for movies. In real life, difficult and inconvenient for the woman.


And you know it... how?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> You can watch the grape and admire it on other people's wrists. This is a typical goat trap that, after the first ohh and ahh, will end up in the box and never see the sunlight again.
> To sum up - to watch but not to wear.


I stick to traditional colours for a watch dial. Blue and orange are my latest tippy toe foray into colours but I am still conservative in colours for my watch dials. I may get one of those funky OP just for kicks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Will you introduce your husband to us?


Okay.... this is where it gets interesting. For gay or lesbian couples, one plays the husband and the other plays the wife.

Are you saying that brother Gun plays the role of the wife?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Reminds me of this gif
> Seriously though that two tone Constellation looks good on a lady.
> On a dude...


I think we just created a new nickname for the Omega Constellation. The Cleopatra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Apparently, in TRF, there's already incomings for the new OP and the new SubC.
> 
> but my spider sense is tingling.


Incoming from.... China?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Must have been some kiss
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


This kind of kiss


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> With my 94 year old godfather... he likes to be first tee time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He will also be the first for tea.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> "got any help for military retirees?".


"Ummmm.......thank you for your service?"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> "Ummmm.......thank you for your service?"


My grandpa, retired USAF, supposedly use to do the "retired minister" bit when checking in at hotels and whatnot. The clerk would always say, "Of course, sir," as Grandma rolled her eyes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Another question occurred to me, particularly with respect to the white and black OP39s, which were only produced for around 2 years I believe. What does Rolex do to plan for services for the next 50 or more years? Do they do some calculation by the total number made and produce a certain number of white and black (and the other colors obviously) dials and hope that the demand for the replacements over the years won't outpace the supply?


@kiwi71

I suspect that over the years, they have amassed a great deal of data on how many watches come back needing a new dial lot service parts. So, I would suggest that they would already have made a provision % of dials and parts for their movements. Works exactly like cars or equipment manufacturers and they will stock spares for say, 30 years. By which time, hopefully you will see the light and upgrade to a new model.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No RSC wouldn't do anything nonstandard. Since the reference numbers are the same for all of the OP39 series watches, I see no reason why Rolex would not effect a dial change if one were available. However the reference numbers are different between "regular" subs (LN) and "green" subs (LV) so any such change would have to occur offline.


No problem. Plenty of third party people selling Rolex branded dials, bezels and cases.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It was the damn crabs that got in my way.


Did the crab claws reach for those dangly bits?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Blanket spread... Reasonably dark... Everything going good... What's that sound? Nothing trying... No I hear something... Flashlight on.. Surrounded by fing crabs... End of that... I hate crabs...


Not edible?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I received this purchase offer. I don't know what to do.


Sell?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I have recently purchased ADHD and I need to get a little bit of control.


Can you buy ADHD?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No problem. Plenty of third party people selling Rolex branded dials, bezels and cases.


Even if you swapped say a grape for white (legit at RSC), I'd think you better disclose that if you ever sell. I'd imagine Rolex could still inform the new owner that the watch was "born" a grape by the serial number. Hard core collectors would likely avoid watches with dials swapped to white or wouldn't pay the same price as one born with a white dial. So changing it it would really just be for you not necessarily for better value.

Please correct me if I'm wrong on this.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Rolex are coming across as confused puppies with their OP line...no coherent evolution in recent years. They introduced the OP39 with colourful pips outside the indices, before that they had double batons on many of the range. Then they go cleaner black, white dials with no pips....now back to double batons with no pips...in 41mm which I suspect will really be 39.5....and in a bubble gum range of colours. WTF. Added easylink too which is a great move. For a brand that evolves slowly they are all over the shop with their OP line. WGAF TBH FWIW IMO.


The new OP line is made with the young in mind. Fun loving, late teens to early 20- somethings. Then they step up to an Explorer and a Sub on their thirties.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


>











She's waiting for you...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


>


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


>


My eyeballs almost popped out straining hard to look at that gif


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Disparaging someone's watch will rarely cause ill will but disparaging someone's character is another matter.


^^^ that.

That's where we must all draw the line.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> ^ Bit of gunk between the bracelet links....need to wash my DJ.


That's not a bit...,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> OoO brothers...Watch Gang's "Grail Wheel" is sooo tempting. Basically pay WG $1000USD, pick 8 watches from the list with an MSRP of at least that much (which means that most of them are probably actually worth half that). "Spin the wheel" hoping for that Rolex or Panerai you picked and wind up with the Armand Nicolet, Delma, or Zodiac you get stuck with. But soooooo tempting! #Ineedhelp


Nah... but you gave me an idea for a new thread


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> My first Ohmeega
> View attachment 15434054
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. You and @Black5 can have an ugly-chrono-off

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


I don't have to learn how to resist. Because there's no stock in my local ADs, they are really helping me to overcome this desire to buy a new watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Rolex are coming across as confused puppies with their OP line...no coherent evolution in recent years. They introduced the OP39 with colourful pips outside the indices, before that they had double batons on many of the range. Then they go cleaner black, white dials with no pips....now back to double batons with no pips...in 41mm which I suspect will really be 39.5....and in a bubble gum range of colours. WTF. Added easylink too which is a great move. For a brand that evolves slowly they are all over the shop with their OP line. WGAF TBH FWIW IMO.


Don't forget new mvmt. Saw a measurement in another thread and it was 41.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice stool ;-)


When you say stool are you referring to what's in the background or the watch?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15434057


I now have a new song on my head

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My new tights felt like I was wearing nothing at all
> 
> Brother of OoO


You wear tights? Next thing you're going to tell me you wear stockings too?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I think my collection is pretty diverse but it's definitely heavier on the black dials. OP would be my 2nd Rolex, with first being a black Sub Date 16610. As I mentioned before, I do think the purchase may help further my chances of getting a Kermit 2 from this AD. If so, then either the OP or the other Sub may have to go.


Better decide before it's too late.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> No, you?


Lol just remembered, didn't the guy who tried to pick up G in Nyc wearing an Omega?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Remember BroOo, there is also something like a blood rush - a sudden spike of pressure into the brain that puts pressure on the myelin, which in turn causes irrational reflexes, including hyperactivity to go shopping. It can happen to anyone, even the most composed.


Think your are talking to


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice mug

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang! This to me is the OP39 white to BT.


I had one of those too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> nice mug


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> It was the damn crabs that got in my way.


Ummmmmm

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> I received this purchase offer. I don't know what to do.


Do it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He will also be the first for tea.


And the first to pee


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Even if you swapped say a grape for white (legit at RSC), I'd think you better disclose that if you ever sell. I'd imagine Rolex could still inform the new owner that the watch was "born" a grape by the serial number. Hard core collectors would likely avoid watches with dials swapped to white or wouldn't pay the same price as one born with a white dial. So changing it it would really just be for you not necessarily for better value.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong on this.


Yes, but you don't need to give them the original warranty card because the original warranty card would state the dial colour. Just give them the service card that says white dial 

It would not occur to anyone to enquire with Rolex if the watch was originally born a grape dial. It's like a sex change for the watch. New papers, new look.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did the crab claws reach for those dangly bits?


No they scared the shyte out of future Mrs BT and they all looked like they were staring.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wow. You and @Black5 can have an ugly-chrono-off
> 
> Brother of OoO


Say, wonder how @Black5 is holding up with their extended lockdown in Melbourne? I thought he can't go out and so he might come here to muse himself


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol just remembered, didn't the guy who tried to pick up G in Nyc wearing an Omega?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Sure did. But that is because brother G looks like a manly man and that guy wanted to feel him....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Even if you swapped say a grape for white (legit at RSC), I'd think you better disclose that if you ever sell. I'd imagine Rolex could still inform the new owner that the watch was "born" a grape by the serial number. Hard core collectors would likely avoid watches with dials swapped to white or wouldn't pay the same price as one born with a white dial. So changing it it would really just be for you not necessarily for better value.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong on this.


If a grape dial were replaced with a white one at RSC, I don't think it would make a great deal of difference if supporting documents from RSC verifying authenticity accompanied the watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Back in the day, I would never miss opening day. Still hasn't changed much, sounds like a battle around here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And the first to pee


I water the plants along the way


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If a grape dial were replaced with a white one at RSC, I don't think it would make a great deal of difference if supporting documents from RSC verifying authenticity accompanied the watch.


Especially if they become a unicorn.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> No they scared the shyte out of future Mrs BT and they all looked like they were staring.


I understand. Those beady eyes.

But mud crabs will run for the hills if they encounter me as I will catch them and bring them home to cook


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I water the plants along the way


I watered the asphalt drive Thursday night. When we were backing out of the garage today, Mrs BT said wonder what discolored that spot? To lie or not? I confessed...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, but you don't need to give them the original warranty card because the original warranty card would state the dial colour. Just give them the service card that says white dial
> 
> It would not occur to anyone to enquire with Rolex if the watch was originally born a grape dial. It's like a sex change for the watch. New papers, new look.


Better to save all documents with full disclosure of everything pertaining to the watch. Otherwise the buyer could accuse the seller of being deceptive.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Better decide before it's too late.


AD put it aside for me. I'll check it out on Monday.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Especially if they become a unicorn.


I doubt any OP will become a unicorn but no doubt white and black dial OP39's will be most sought after, especially white. Sorry BT, not trying to rub salt into an open wound.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Say, wonder how @Black5 is holding up with their extended lockdown in Melbourne? I thought he can't go out and so he might come here to muse himself


Last time I chatted with him he was up to his neck in school work.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, but you don't need to give them the original warranty card because the original warranty card would state the dial colour. Just give them the service card that says white dial
> 
> It would not occur to anyone to enquire with Rolex if the watch was originally born a grape dial. It's like a sex change for the watch. New papers, new look.


My watch identifies as.....oh wait, that doesn't sound good.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> The watch is from 2000, serviced by Rolex with a two-year warranty. The Oyster case and bracelet were professionally refurbished. The Jubilee bracelet is added to the set - completely new. The seller wants to sell the entire set. The price is exorbitant.
> 
> I measured my friend's 16710 before, he wears better than Batman. However, I would have to sacrifice something, maybe a completely new EXII and pay a lot more. Is it worth packing in a 20-year-old watch that costs above the price of the new Sub?


I'd move the Exp II for that GMT and bracelet combo

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And you know it... how?


my uncle told me


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Your value predicts the future?
> 
> Brother of OoO


yes


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Like I said, I'm secure in my sexuality. I've got a couple of pink shirts it would probably go great with!


You just had to mention pink shirts. 
It's not about being comfortable with your sexuality or even being a Don Johnson fan. It's more about reserving one thing other than popping out babies for the ladies. Let the ladies have the color pink. Don't be a dick and take that from them too. Don't wear pink. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup, just what I expected. You guys are getting predictable.


nice period


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Anyone know when Bro PF is back?


I don't think he's coming back

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> It was always interesting having PF around. His knowledge base is impressive.


Yeah I enjoyed his posts because, on most things, he brought a different perspective to the table. Whether or not I agreed with the perspective I enjoyed seeing a different perspective

Brother of OoO


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Chapters of Sons of OoO. . Like chapters of the Sons of Anarchy.
> 
> So for the Canadian chapter of the Sons, I guess it's me and Bro Mary. So how we gonna earn, @Marendra ? Running guns? a p0rn studio? what?


Need to work to our strengths.... Lawyer and engineer (lol, "project manager", not no longer much of an engineer...).

Definitely white collar.... maybe we'll bring Bro M Dick in for muscle?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Disparaging someone's watch will rarely cause ill will but disparaging someone's character is another matter.


Sadly there's too many people on here, not OoO, who interpret disparaging their watch, or worse still their brand of choice, as being disparaging their character 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can you buy ADHD?


Speed, cocaine. Won't get you the diagnosis but will buy you the experience. Bit like those rent a car/watch clubs

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> You just had to mention pink shirts.
> It's not about being comfortable with your sexuality or even being a Don Johnson fan. It's more about reserving one thing other than popping out babies for the ladies. Let the ladies have the color pink. Don't be a dick and take that from them too. Don't wear pink.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm not going to go grab that history thing where pink for girls is a fairly recent thing. I bet 59 remembers when it was reversed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I don't think he's coming back
> 
> Brother of OoO


You and I have left before.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Say, wonder how @Black5 is holding up with their extended lockdown in Melbourne? I thought he can't go out and so he might come here to muse himself


Hope he's doing well but even in lockdown doing a masters/PhD will keep you busy

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I enjoyed his posts because, on most things, he brought a different perspective to the table. Whether or not I agreed with the perspective I enjoyed seeing a different perspective
> 
> Brother of OoO


Our diverse backgrounds helps keep OoO alive and interesting. Hopefully @Panerol Forte will reconsider and return. IMHO we are diminished by his departure.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure did. But that is because brother G looks like a manly man and that guy wanted to feel him....


Haha the guy was a Queenslander right?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I enjoyed his posts because, on most things, he brought a different perspective to the table. Whether or not I agreed with the perspective I enjoyed seeing a different perspective
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah if I didn't talk to people who don't believe the moon landing occurred, I might end up on the internet on wus talking to anonymous people on OoO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Our diverse backgrounds helps keep OoO alive and interesting. Hopefully @Panerol Forte will reconsider and return. IMHO we are diminished by his departure.


And I still want to know if OJ did it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I'm not going to go grab that history thing where pink for girls is a fairly recent thing. I bet 59 remembers when it was reversed.


Long time since I wore a pink shirt. For many decades I've worn almost exclusively shades of solid blue and solid brown shirts. White occasionally.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Especially when smoking a slim cigarette
> 
> Brother of OoO


Do Laramie Jrs come in slim?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Long time since I wore a pink shirt. For many decades I've worn almost exclusively shades of solid blue and solid brown shirts. White occasionally.


Has the U.S. *always* used colors to signify boys or *girls*? The short answer is no. Pastel colors for baby clothing-including blue and *pink*-were introduced in the mid-19th century, and they didn't become sex-specific colors until the 20th century.








When Did Girls Start Wearing Pink?


Every generation brings a new definition of masculinity and femininity that manifests itself in children’s dress




www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah if I didn't talk to people who don't believe the moon landing occurred, I might end up on the internet on wus talking to anonymous people on OoO.


I disagree with PF's position that the moon landing never occurred but respect his viewpoint nonetheless. Most things are not worth getting feathers ruffled over.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Guess who? Not me btw altho...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I disagree with PF's position that the moon landing never occurred but respect his viewpoint nonetheless. Most things are not worth getting feathers ruffled over.


LOL that wasn't the one... But as you know 1 shooter or more never gets resolved?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> And I still want to know if OJ did it.


I'm pretty certain he did but can't say 100% since I was not a witness to the crime. Same for the moon landing. Wasn't there either.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol just remembered, didn't the guy who tried to pick up G in Nyc wearing an Omega?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Plot twist.... it was Sporty.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> You just had to mention pink shirts.
> It's not about being comfortable with your sexuality or even being a Don Johnson fan. It's more about reserving one thing other than popping out babies for the ladies. Let the ladies have the color pink. Don't be a dick and take that from them too. Don't wear pink.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hmm, well at least I don't wear pink shorts, socks or any other articles of clothing except the 2 shirts! I'm not quite ready to retire the shirts yet, which are actually plaid with a mix of colors which include pink, so agree to disagree, but I'll try not to bring it up anymore.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You and I have left before.


Everyone needs to leave for 3 or 4 weeks figure out whether they want to be here or not.... take a break, cleanse the palate.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sadly there's too many people on here, not OoO, who interpret disparaging their watch, or worse still their brand of choice, as being disparaging their character
> 
> Brother of OoO


What about their shirts?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah if I didn't talk to people who don't believe the moon landing occurred, I might end up on the internet on wus talking to anonymous people on OoO.


That's a huge part of life. There's a lot of stuff that gets posted on OoO which I don't agree with. Sometimes agree with at all. Doesn't mean I don't like reading the different perspective.

I'm not getting into the moon landing thing as this is not about the moon landing but I really don't like reading anything that's based on correlation and anecdotal evidence. Doesn't mean that I don't enjoy listening to the other perspective

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I disagree with PF's position that the moon landing never occurred but respect his viewpoint nonetheless. Most things are not worth getting feathers ruffled over.


Great life advice for everyone on anything. I'll just add to it that the more passionate you are about something the more likely you'll get your feathers ruffled over it. Part of life that happens to anyone

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's a huge part of life. There's a lot of stuff that gets posted on OoO which I don't agree with. Sometimes agree with at all. Doesn't mean I don't like reading the different perspective.
> 
> I'm not getting into the moon landing thing as this is not about the moon landing but I really don't like reading anything that's based on correlation and anecdotal evidence. Doesn't mean that I don't enjoy listening to the other perspective
> 
> Brother of OoO


And mostly that's all we have available to us.
There's a reason I watch maverick have gun will travel, track down, death valley days and such night after night.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK guess who?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Plot twist.... it was Sporty.


Hmmm I wonder if A deep frying basket was offered???

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Has the U.S. *always* used colors to signify boys or *girls*? The short answer is no. Pastel colors for baby clothing-including blue and *pink*-were introduced in the mid-19th century, and they didn't become sex-specific colors until the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I'm pretty certain he did but can't say 100% since I was not a witness to the crime. Same for the moon landing. Wasn't there either.


but there was a moon watch?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> but there was a moon watch?


I've owned a meteorite dial!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Tapatalk kinda skipped over a couple hundred posts. Took a break for a couple days. Had to catch up at home and was strap making last night. I'm quite pleased with the latest couple. Still gotta make the keepers maybe tonight. The black is for the Pam. I stripped the black leather from an old pair worn out work boots.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah if I didn't talk to people who don't believe the moon landing occurred, I might end up on the internet on wus talking to anonymous people on OoO.


Even if we did land on the moon(highly doubtful lol); the conspiracy theories are just so entertaining. Love that stuff. The Q-anon stuff is wild and fun too. I mean why not? Fact or fiction it's still entertaining. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Has the U.S. *always* used colors to signify boys or *girls*? The short answer is no. Pastel colors for baby clothing-including blue and *pink*-were introduced in the mid-19th century, and they didn't become sex-specific colors until the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New World Order takeover. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I've owned a meteorite dial!


so meteor showers are real?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> so meteor showers are real?


Yeah but meteorite dials are fake. I'm mean how the hell do you demagnetize a meteorite? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

You too can become royalty!








Become a part of Sealand's family - discover what your Duke or Duchess title pack include.


Become a part of Sealand's family - discover what your Duke or Duchess title pack include.




sealandgov.org


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah but meteorite dials are fake. I'm mean how the hell do you demagnetize a meteorite?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


magnetism is real?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah but meteorite dials are fake. I'm mean how the hell do you demagnetize a meteorite?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> You too can become royalty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf?! Are the people of Sealand Semen?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

opinions on ophion?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15435316
> 
> 
> opinions on ophion?


Unsure. Pretty loud for an otherwise classic presentation. Looks fun, though.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15435316
> 
> 
> opinions on ophion?


Right next to the lotion. You must really like that watch. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Even if we did land on the moon(highly doubtful lol); the conspiracy theories are just so entertaining. Love that stuff. *The Q-anon stuff is wild and fun too. I mean why not? Fact or fiction it's still entertaining. *
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The owners of Comet Ping-Pong pizzeria (the one that got shot up by a "Pizzagate" believer) would prefer the whole delusional QAnon crowd to go fawk itself.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Right next to the lotion. You must really like that watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


it's "rubbing" alcohol actually


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15435316
> 
> 
> opinions on ophion?


Wasn't expecting 3,000euro price tag. I like my hands to match.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Wtf?! Are the people of Sealand Semen?


just the men perhaps. 

but Wikipedia says: sealander.









Principality of Sealand - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





it seems to have no military. Am planning a takeover. Maybe declare war on sealand first?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The owners of Comet Ping-Pong pizzeria (the one that got shot up by a "Pizzagate" believer) would prefer the whole delusional QAnon crowd to go fawk itself.


Well crazy thing is behind every conspiracy theory, there is a hint of truth in there. Just like the moon lading stuff; somewhere in all that, there's some tom foolery which may or may not have occurred.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> just the men perhaps.
> 
> but Wikipedia says: sealander.
> 
> ...


You can join that too!








Buy a Title of Sir or Dame | How To Become A Knight


How would you like to be addressed as Sir or Dame amongst your peers? This is now possible by buying a sir or dame title from Sealand with absolute ease.




sealandgov.org




"The Knights of the Sovereign Military Order of Sealand was established to defend the Principality should it come under threat or attack. It was originally formed by Prince Roy and Prince Michael of Sealand after the invasion of 1978. The Order was made up of a group of select individuals that could be called upon to defend our sovereign nation should such a situation arise again. With the passing of Prince Roy in October 2012 we have decided to open the Order to members of the Public. We aim to bring together supporters of the Principality of Sealand with a common goal of defending the Principality and raising the quality of life of others throughout the world."


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15435316
> 
> 
> opinions on ophion?


Good for the price. Their site has some attractive dials. Looks like a Kari Voutilainen piece. Cue the masses from our travel clock club about how unsightly it is as a result.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

We should all become Knights of the Sovereign Military Order of Sealand and then petition the royal family to sponsor the thread.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Well crazy thing is behind every conspiracy theory, there is a hint of truth in there. Just like the moon lading stuff; somewhere in all that, there's some tom foolery which may or may not have occurred.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Normally I'd say "lol nope", but when the likes of Prince Andrew are caught up with Epstein, there's plenty of tomfoolery to go around (and get bastardized into untrue bullshyt as well).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, well at least I don't wear pink shorts, socks or any other articles of clothing except the 2 shirts! I'm not quite ready to retire the shirts yet, which are actually plaid with a mix of colors which include pink, so agree to disagree, but I'll try not to bring it up anymore.


Bring it up all you want. OoO members are broad minded if nothing else. Even feel free to post pictures. And we promise not to make light of your pink shirts. Well maybe Big Al ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Bring it up all you want. OoO members are broad minded if nothing else. Even feel free to post pictures. And we promise not to make light of your pink shirts. Well maybe Big Al ...


miss that guy


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Bring it up all you want. OoO members are broad minded if nothing else. Even feel free to post pictures. And we promise not to make light of your pink shirts. Well maybe Big Al ...


Here's a glimpse of my controversial shirts:


















Oh the horror!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Here's a glimpse of my controversial shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

And what I keep forgetting to mention is my wife is the one who bought them for me, fwiw.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I heard BT was packing this outfit for the wild west trip coming up:


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Long time since I wore a pink shirt. For many decades I've worn almost exclusively shades of solid blue and solid brown shirts. White occasionally.


Back when everyone in my building wore a suit to work every day, most people had a pink shirt or two. It was the first color people got after white and blue. Most people never went beyond the third color.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I heard BT was packing this outfit for the wild west trip coming up:
> View attachment 15435387


dammum you are good...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> OK guess who?
> View attachment 15435299


Easter? Before or after church?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> I heard BT was packing this outfit for the wild west trip coming up:
> View attachment 15435387


Hum yeah


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> dammum you are good...


btw, I would totally rock that shirt. And so will you!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15435316
> 
> 
> opinions on ophion?


I think I commented on this before. They did one that I really liked, but that one hasn't come back. I don't recall them making a second batch of any model.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Here's a glimpse of my controversial shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not exactly a pink shirt but several contrasting colors. Overall effect is pretty good to the extent it gives Sappie and PF a run for the money competing with their colorful shirts.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This one has Sappie & PF written all over it!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Easter? Before or after church?


Easter... 1957 before the hunt


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Easter... 1957


I wasn't even a bad idea yet, but not too far off.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> We should all become Knights of the Sovereign Military Order of Sealand and then petition the royal family to sponsor the thread.


Do I get to hang out with princess Kate?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> miss that guy


Me too. He was maybe America's first token gay guy that you just couldn't hate. Dude was just nothing but fun.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Here's a glimpse of my controversial shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice watches


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> That's not exactly a pink shirt but several contrasting colors. Overall effect is pretty good to the extent it gives Sappie and PF a run for the money competing with their colorful shirts.


I was thinking either would go nicely with the grape OP39!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@mav OK fess up...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Happy Father's Day to all my Aussie brothers. My family went above and beyond and nearly made me cry.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Happy Father's Day to all my Aussie brothers. My family went above and beyond and nearly made me cry.


Very nice! I wonder if I can convince my wife that we need to be celebrating at least two fathers days per year??


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

And some respect, Rolex wankers!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Oh boy, they are already starting to appear!

126610LN for $21,500





__





Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


Rolex forum - Rolex discussion forum, Rolex news, Rolex features, Rolex gallery, Rolex resources, Rolex reviews, Rolex watches,Rolex sales,Tudor,Panerai,Omega



www.rolexforums.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> And some respect, Rolex wankers!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh boy, they are already starting to appear!
> 
> 126610LN for $21,500
> 
> ...


Just saw that , utterly stupid


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


>


Is that the one you are keeping warm for me ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Just saw that , utterly stupid


If that's $21,500, what will the K2 be?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Is that the one you are keeping warm for me ?


Pretty much just get your a&& over to the US of A


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Regarding PF's post on future Smurf prices, what are the chances that any of those complaining about excess increase would even have bought one at MSRP?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh boy, they are already starting to appear!
> 
> 126610LN for $21,500
> 
> ...


and OP41 for $9900


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> If that $21,500, what will the K2 be?


I don't know but it is just dumb at this point .
I can argue 6/7 ok 10k which is already plenty nuts for a piece of SS but 20 30k is just about on another level of dumbassness I can't even wrap my head around it .


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh boy, they are already starting to appear!
> 
> 126610LN for $21,500
> 
> ...


IF there was ever an appropriate use of online shaming...perhaps its now.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty much just get your a&& over to the US of A


I will my man. I'm hanging to get back and the wives can go shopping. Keep yours. Never sell it. We will drink like there is no tomorrow and I'll find one whilst I'm there. By then our dollar should surpass your American peso.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Woohoo! I found a source for blue corn flour. The brand I normally buy in AZ in UT isn't available in quantities less than 60 lbs, but there's some in consumer quantities from NM. I hope it's as good as what I've been using.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK guess who?
> View attachment 15435299


Nice picnic basket.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm comfortable with my sexuality.


Hell to the yeah!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Look it is a great watch but like Mav said at 15 18 grand nope noway . The newer models are made so much better there is no comparison in the precision of the manufacturing. Let's not even go there w the bracelet . Ultimately do as you see fit but I would not ...


Agreed. It looks like a pristine example but that price is nuts.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dang, almost 300 posts to catch up...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Any of the brethren own a Smurf and a Pelagos?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Straps complete. This will probably be a permanent strap on the Seiko. Hoping the black one works well on the Pam. Very satisfied with end products. Now I need some new leathers.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, you've got to fill it up so no sand gets in.


Too, too easy.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, you've got to fill it up so no sand gets in.


#TDWSS
Definitely

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I think our problem was not having a large enough.....blanket gasket.


FIFY


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Because women should only have power in bed, over children and in the kitchen!


Two of three ain't bad for the weaker sex.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Rolex are coming across as confused puppies with their OP line...no coherent evolution in recent years. They introduced the OP39 with colourful pips outside the indices, before that they had double batons on many of the range. Then they go cleaner black, white dials with no pips....now back to double batons with no pips...in 41mm which I suspect will really be 39.5....and in a bubble gum range of colours. WTF. Added easylink too which is a great move. For a brand that evolves slowly they are all over the shop with their OP line. WGAF TBH FWIW IMO.


I still think that they were coloured by the California lawsuit 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Regarding PF's post on future Smurf prices, what are the chances that any of those complaining about excess increase would even have bought one at MSRP?


I think people who complain about excess increases, or whine about not being able to buy sports models at the ADs, are not the same group who can comfortably drop 100k on a watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Happy Father's Day to me and the other bros. Best and most important job I've had.....absolute pleasure doing it too.


Had the clan here last night to celebrate my 21 year olds recent promotion (he's now in charge of 160 persons). With 10 adults and two grandkids around the table and another grandkid in the oven it's getting cosy around the table, not to mention the amount of food and cleaning up. But, yeah, raising kids has been fun most of the time.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can you buy ADHD?


I meant ADHD when I was shopping.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I think the black Sub would be a primary all-arounder, and a black or white OP would be too plain to be interesting.
> 
> Of course, I'm the guy here with a trio of Rados, a thirty-year-old Swatch, and an Apple Watch, so take my fashion sense with a brick of salt...


Your fashion sense reminds me of the seemingly random fashion of the 1960s . In many ways preferable to today's regimented fashion dictated by influencers on IG.

Long live flower power and drugs 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My grandpa, retired USAF, supposedly use to do the "retired minister" bit when checking in at hotels and whatnot. The clerk would always say, "Of course, sir," as Grandma rolled her eyes.


Probably a line he learned from his covert AF operations.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did the crab claws reach for those dangly bits?


BT was young and in love. Nothing was dangly!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can you buy ADHD?





mario1971 said:


> I meant ADHD when I was shopping.


FWIW, from some of the kids I went to high school and college with, you definitely can _buy_ ADHD (or at least buy off a doctor to prescribe adderall or Ritalin for supposed "ADHD") lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I watered the asphalt drive Thursday night. When we were backing out of the garage today, Mrs BT said wonder what discolored that spot? To lie or not? I confessed...


Ever noticed in movies how the asphalt is usually wet but not the cars. Lots of watering going on there.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> You just had to mention pink shirts.
> It's not about being comfortable with your sexuality or even being a Don Johnson fan. It's more about reserving one thing other than popping out babies for the ladies. Let the ladies have the color pink. Don't be a dick and take that from them too. Don't wear pink.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Unless you're playing golf or walking the streets of Mumbai.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I've owned a meteorite dial!


It spent more time in re-entry* than it did on your wrist.

*technically 'entry' as it only entered the atmosphere once, but that didn't sound right


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Evening (well, a bit later than "evening") drink + Netflix + Omega 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Everyone needs to leave for 3 or 4 weeks figure out whether they want to be here or not.... take a break, cleanse the palate.


Like being interned in the Public forum. That'll cleanse the palate!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's a huge part of life. There's a lot of stuff that gets posted on OoO which I don't agree with. Sometimes agree with at all. Doesn't mean I don't like reading the different perspective.
> 
> I'm not getting into the moon landing thing as this is not about the moon landing but I really don't like reading anything that's based on correlation and anecdotal evidence. Doesn't mean that I don't enjoy listening to the other perspective
> 
> Brother of OoO


How can you be a head doc if you don't rely on correlation 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> You too can become royalty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to your kingdom, you're welcome to it!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Do you like looking at old photos?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah but meteorite dials are fake. I'm mean how the hell do you demagnetize a meteorite?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


For a nickel (Ni) I'll give you the answer 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I watered the asphalt drive Thursday night. When we were backing out of the garage today, Mrs BT said wonder what discolored that spot? To lie or not? I confessed...


Ah, you good man


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Very nice! I wonder if I can convince my wife that we need to be celebrating at least two fathers days per year??


I get two: Swedish in November and American in June. But looking at how Sir @Galaga cleaned house, I might try for a third citizenship.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Better to save all documents with full disclosure of everything pertaining to the watch. Otherwise the buyer could accuse the seller of being deceptive.


Hence the term "buyer beware".

I once bought a lemon of a car and learnt my lesson never to buy anything used.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Last time I chatted with him he was up to his neck in school work.


School? What is school? That was a distant memory


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My eyeballs almost popped out straining hard to look at that gif


She wasn't exactly doing a Basic Instinct.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> And some respect, Rolex wankers!


Geez, what's the world coming to when one of the richest men on earth has to settle for second best 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> My watch identifies as.....oh wait, that doesn't sound good.


Ah... don't ask, don't tell


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> my uncle told me


Sure of course.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I will my man. I'm hanging to get back and the wives can go shopping. Keep yours. Never sell it. We will drink like there is no tomorrow and I'll find one whilst I'm there. By then our dollar should surpass your American peso.


If Mr T gets re-elected your dollar might surpass the American "ruble"

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> You just had to mention pink shirts.
> It's not about being comfortable with your sexuality or even being a Don Johnson fan. It's more about reserving one thing other than popping out babies for the ladies. Let the ladies have the color pink. Don't be a dick and take that from them too. Don't wear pink.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Only if they stopped wearing pant suits. Women in pant suit make me shiver in fear. If they promise to wear pastel colours and short skirts, yeah sure, I will give up pink.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I had one of those too.


Ah yes, I remember now. It was the de facto OoO watch at the time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> nice period


Who is having a period?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I don't think he's coming back
> 
> Brother of OoO


Now own up. Who fobbed him off?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice mug
> 
> Brother of OoO


What did I say about predictable?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sadly there's too many people on here, not OoO, who interpret disparaging their watch, or worse still their brand of choice, as being disparaging their character
> 
> Brother of OoO


That.

Never use the words "you" in a post and you'll be fine mate


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Speed, cocaine. Won't get you the diagnosis but will buy you the experience. Bit like those rent a car/watch clubs
> 
> Brother of OoO


Ah.... weed is noice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You and I have left before.


We never leave the brotherhood of OoO. It's merely a vacation


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Woohoo! I found a source for blue corn flour. The brand I normally buy in AZ in UT isn't available in quantities less than 60 lbs, but there's some in consumer quantities from NM. I hope it's as good as what I've been using.


I've never smoked corn flower. I'll PM you for your connection 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope he's doing well but even in lockdown doing a masters/PhD will keep you busy
> 
> Brother of OoO


Me too.

I would like to *Master* the art of longer lasting sex and avoid *P*ermanent *h*ead *D*amage, aka PhD.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Haha the guy was a Queenslander right?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Banana benders.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I disagree with PF's position that the moon landing never occurred but respect his viewpoint nonetheless. Most things are not worth getting feathers ruffled over.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> You too can become royalty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Principality of Sealand. Hahahaha. The guy must be dreaming that I will pay nearly £500 for a piece of paper I can print with my laser printer.

There are indeed a few places on the Australian main land that are not under government control. One is the Principality of Hutt River a few thousand kilometres from where I live but still in my state and Arnhem Land which is ruled by the Aboriginals.

Oh, we used to provide aid to Cocoa Island )my favourite nature destination) and I have met the King of Cocos. He even invited me to a BBQ and drinks by the beach. 

Fun fact, I have also met Queen Elizabeth and a few of her off spring. No, she refused me a knighthood as I wasn't old enough and didn't give enough money to the Tories.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> magnetism is real?


Umm... I think you're a bit late. The Chinese discovered magnetism a few centuries ago. Marco Polo took it back to Europe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Wtf?! Are the people of Sealand Semen?


Nope. Don't start that joke about being covered in Boo-ka-Kay...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Normally I'd say "lol nope", but when the likes of Prince Andrew are caught up with Epstein, there's plenty of tomfoolery to go around (and get bastardized into untrue bullshyt as well).


Believe it or not, I have met Andrew. He isn't the brightest spark in the room. Thankfully, he was only interested in underaged girls so I went home safely that night.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I heard BT was packing this outfit for the wild west trip coming up:
> View attachment 15435387


Trip to Brokeback Mountain?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Back when everyone in my building wore a suit to work every day, most people had a pink shirt or two. It was the first color people got after white and blue. Most people never went beyond the third color.


That's boring. When I used to work in an office environment, I had pink, yellow, pastel blue, prints, stripes... you get the idea.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> This one has Sappie & PF written all over it!
> View attachment 15435400


We're close to Indonesia and that pattern is batik.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Do I get to hang out with princess Kate?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Too late.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Happy Father's Day to all my Aussie brothers. My family went above and beyond and nearly made me cry.


Congrats! Now there's no excuse to not shave


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh boy, they are already starting to appear!
> 
> 126610LN for $21,500
> 
> ...


There's no stock. Some YouTuber is saying that there's a five year waitlist for the new Submariner.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Show off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> If that's $21,500, what will the K2 be?


$2 because nobody wants it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I meant ADHD when I was shopping.


I was just pulling your leg brother @mario1971


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She wasn't exactly doing a Basic Instinct.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is having a period?


.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Principality of Sealand. Hahahaha. The guy must be dreaming that I will pay nearly £500 for a piece of paper I can print with my laser printer.
> 
> There are indeed a few places on the Australian main land that are not under government control. One is the Principality of Hutt River a few thousand kilometres from where I live but still in my state and Arnhem Land which is ruled by the Aboriginals.
> 
> ...


This it what a MOO prefers









Established Titles | Become a Lord Today


Become a Scottish Lord or Lady today for as little as $49.95. Title packs include dedicated land and a personalized certificate, ready in 24 hours. Become a Lord or Lady now. Personalised Certificates. A great last minute gift. Buy a plot in Scotland.




establishedtitles.com





PS - Come to think of it my German brother-in-law is a Scottish lord


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


>


And Sunday morning was going so well, until...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Evening (well, a bit later than "evening") drink + Netflix + Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With luck they might "fix" the bezel and seconds hand during the next service


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fun fact, I have also met Queen Elizabeth and a few of her off spring. No, she refused me a knighthood as I wasn't old enough and didn't give enough money to the Tories.


Me too - she said she'd watched me out of the window at Buck House polishing my chopper.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Evening (well, a bit later than "evening") drink + Netflix + Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice lollipop ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is having a period?


6.9


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure of course.


father side third degree twice removed


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Speaking of excess liquidity... 








Graff Hallucination Watch


Graff Hallucination Watch The Graff Hallucination jewellery watch, presented in 2014, takes the cake with its $55 million price tag.




www.hushhush.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Two of three ain't bad for the weaker sex.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Speaking of excess liquidity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the new owner on Youtube


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


>


Some guys will say [sing] anything to get laid


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Stowa Sunday.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> And Sunday morning was going so well, until...


I think @Sappie66 was yearning for Basic Instinct? I typed in the gif finder and found this.

Oh, wait a minute... I think I typed Basic Inside.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> father side third degree twice removed


Okay. Just call uncle. Too hard for my small brain.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That.
> 
> Never use the words "you" in a post and you'll be fine mate


I will admit sometimes its hard to separate my watch from my person. Most of these purchases are very personal to me and it is very easy (especially I'm assuming for those big $$$ buys) to take it personal.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Evening (well, a bit later than "evening") drink + Netflix + Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice glass, like I mentioned in the other thread 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What did I say about predictable?


I do actually like that mug though

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Banana benders.


In said guys case that would have been a verb

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hope all you dads celebrating Father’s Day today are having/ had a great day 


Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I will admit sometimes its hard to separate my watch from my person. Most of these purchases are very personal to me and it is very easy (especially I'm assuming for those big $$$ buys) to take it personal.


Not me... I long ago adopted "don't love anything that can't love you back"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Straps complete. This will probably be a permanent strap on the Seiko. Hoping the black one works well on the Pam. Very satisfied with end products. Now I need some new leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Did my good deed of the day already
.. Yes I am still a scout at heart... Green snake in garage. Even with Mrs BT yelling kill it, picked it up and carried it to a corn field and turned it loose. 
Yesterday we anonymously paid for 4 highway patrol men's supper on labor day weekend. 
Sometimes hard to come up with something but suggest try. 
Used to be easy but now sometimes holding a door for a woman doesn't work. Older women you are safe.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Not me... I long ago adopted "don't love anything that can't love you back"


Its not that I love them or are too sentimentally attached, its more a reflection of aesthetic, of decision-making.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up. Not too bad this morning. Long Labor Day weekend here in the Colonies.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was just pulling your leg brother @mario1971


Explain it more to me.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Speaking of excess liquidity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how much they actually got for it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Your fashion sense reminds me of the seemingly random fashion of the 1960s . In many ways preferable to today's regimented fashion dictated by influencers on IG.
> 
> Long live flower power and drugs
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


SOTC (probably didn't show it here in a while, not since the old Swatch came back).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Evening (well, a bit later than "evening") drink + Netflix + Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rug


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now own up. Who fobbed him off?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Yeah, my sister owns/runs a mailorder business for these sweet babycarriers she designed and the USPS being out of whack had driven them nuts answering customer service emails. She had to suspend selling/shipping outside CONUS because of the hassle.


I think the Congressional pressure helped. Media Mail from NJ to Georgia took 4 days. Absolutely fantastic. Normally would be roughly 6-8 days. If this was July, it would've been 20-24 days (Media Mail is considered *least* priority).

So, thankfully I can at least use the USPS again. Was super pissed for a while.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> @mav OK fess up...


Fess up to?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Everyone needs to leave for 3 or 4 weeks figure out whether they want to be here or not.... take a break, cleanse the palate.


I left too, for a bit.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Magnificent . Now Rejoice ...Rejoice


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's a huge part of life. There's a lot of stuff that gets posted on OoO which I don't agree with. Sometimes agree with at all. Doesn't mean I don't like reading the different perspective.
> 
> I'm not getting into the moon landing thing as this is not about the moon landing but I really don't like reading anything that's based on correlation and anecdotal evidence. Doesn't mean that I don't enjoy listening to the other perspective
> 
> Brother of OoO


Any flat-earthers here?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I've owned a meteorite dial!


I've never seen a meteorite dial, so I don't believe you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> so meteor showers are real?


Only if you are in space and need a bath.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15435316
> 
> 
> opinions on ophion?


What's the bottle of Vaseline for? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Right next to the lotion. You must really like that watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nra


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Any flat-earthers here?


The dial is flat. Proves conclusively that the earth is flat.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Magnificent . Now Rejoice ...Rejoice


Germany, Switzerland...they're practically the same country, right?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Only if you are in space and need a bath.


Speaking of space, I actually re-watched Gravity last night. Such an amazing movie.

Also reminded me of a joke I think Tina Fey told at the Golden Globes, "Gravity - which taught us that George Clooney would rather float off into space and die than spend one more minute with a woman his own age."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> The owners of Comet Ping-Pong pizzeria (the one that got shot up by a "Pizzagate" believer) would prefer the whole delusional QAnon crowd to go fawk itself.


Sometimes it's not all fun. That's true.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> The dial is flat. Proves conclusively that the earth is flat.
> View attachment 15436064


True. If the Earth was a sphere all the kangbangers would fall off. Obvs.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> just the men perhaps.
> 
> but Wikipedia says: sealander.
> 
> ...


OoO is like a country without a place. Perhaps we should conquer Sealand.

We have a military. Big Al and Jorgen.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I heard BT was packing this outfit for the wild west trip coming up:
> View attachment 15435387


Geez. I would NOT wear that.

Not that BT shouldn't.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Back when everyone in my building wore a suit to work every day, most people had a pink shirt or two. It was the first color people got after white and blue. Most people never went beyond the third color.


How bout stripes or patterns?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> btw, I would totally rock that shirt. And so will you!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> That's not exactly a pink shirt but several contrasting colors. Overall effect is pretty good to the extent it gives Sappie and PF a run for the money competing with their colorful shirts.


No, but I'd give it a "nice try" or a "thanks for coming" (twss).

Can't give it a "nice watch" though. For one of them anyway.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> This one has Sappie & PF written all over it!
> View attachment 15435400


Only @Panerol Forte could pull that off. I don't have the cajones.

I would do a dark blue or gray version of it though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Do I get to hang out with princess Kate?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That would be a "no".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Geez, what's the world coming to when one of the richest men on earth has to settle for second best
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


"Second"? Feeling generous?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That.
> 
> Never use the words "you" in a post and you'll be fine mate


I agree. Instead of "you", we should use, "We, and when I say 'we', I mean not-me."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We're close to Indonesia and that pattern is batik.


Isn't that paisley?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


>


He really should wear a bra.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I do actually like that mug though
> 
> Brother of OoO


It's my fave mug.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> How bout stripes or patterns?


Heavens no! OK, maybe blue stripes. Patterns were for weekends. I used to have to wear a tie in a lab. Guys often got them caught in the electrostatic data plotters, which worse for the plotter head than it was for the tie. They were also bad for reworking underfloor cabling. I don't know how many times my tie got in the way when I was replacing one of those heavy floor tiles.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Fess up to?


You got one of the OP41s didn't you?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Any flat-earthers here?


Well if you have studied topology much...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Magnificent . Now Rejoice ...Rejoice


Ewww. It has long lugs like the Seamaster 300.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's no stock. Some YouTuber is saying that there's a five year waitlist for the new Submariner.


Checked with ad in Billings... No wait list.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> The dial is flat. Proves conclusively that the earth is flat.
> View attachment 15436064


Omega is the keeper of all knowledge.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Sometimes it's not all fun. That's true.


It's why I don't even like to joke about "theories" (or, more properly, "delusions") like those.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> OoO is like a country without a place. Perhaps we should conquer Sealand.
> 
> We have a military. Big Al and Jorgen.


Godfrey

And Barracks too. Deploy the Tuba!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Any flat-earthers here?


Building my rocket as we speak 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> The dial is flat. Proves conclusively that the earth is flat.
> View attachment 15436064


Is the Southern Hemisphere on the backside where it belongs 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Heavens no! OK, maybe blue stripes. Patterns were for weekends. I used to have to wear a tie in a lab. Guys often got them caught in the electrostatic data plotters, which worse for the plotter head than it was for the tie. They were also bad for reworking underfloor cabling. I don't know how many times my tie got in the way when I was replacing one of those heavy floor tiles.


Love the "no tie" symbol on office shredders.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Heavens no! OK, maybe blue stripes. Patterns were for weekends. I used to have to wear a tie in a lab. Guys often got them caught in the electrostatic data plotters, which worse for the plotter head than it was for the tie. They were also bad for reworking underfloor cabling. I don't know how many times my tie got in the way when I was replacing one of those heavy floor tiles.


One of my uncles, who recently retired as a doctor, refused to wear ties in his hospital. To him, they were yet another item that could carry pathogens and would need to be disinfected regularly.

I also had a boss recently who didn't like wearing ties. We were on our way to a presentation for a software tool we were making, and he wore a jacket but no tie. He explained it and said, "For some reason, a shirt-and-tie is more dressed up than jacket-without-tie. If I don't wear a tie, everyone else seems a lot more relaxed and they talk more freely."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> It's why I don't even like to joke about "theories" (or, more properly, "delusions") like those.


I get where you are coming from, and I agree that certain conspiracy theories are dangerous. And that particular theory puts people at risk re anti-Asian racism and actions - see Mav. But you should have handled it better. That's all.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And Barracks too. Deploy the Tuba!


(seeing if a gif from tenor works)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> OoO is like a country without a place. Perhaps we should conquer Sealand.
> 
> We have a military. Big Al and Jorgen.


And Jörgen has a new boat so we can attack from sea 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And Barracks too. Deploy the Tuba!


"Ahem"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

And since conquering Sealand was my idea, I’ll be first on the throne.

“Sappie I, by the grace of God, of the Kingdom of Sealand, and his other Realms and Territories, Defender of the Faith....”


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> "Ahem"
> View attachment 15436208


****e. And Snags too! There's a helipad with his name on it.

Sorry Bro.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I get where you are coming from, and I agree that certain conspiracy theories are dangerous. And that particular theory puts people at risk re anti-Asian racism and actions - see Mav.* But you should have handled it better. That's all.*


Yeah, I probably should've. I don't know why it bugged the fawk out of me that time. I'm just getting sick of the disinformation that keeps getting planted out there first for the purpose of generating mistrust, then perpetuated thanks to the lack of critical thinking. (Moon landing conspiracies are rooted in both mistrust of the government and disbelief in human ingenuity, IMO.)

Scientific research is messy at its core, and it doesn't settle well with 24/7 news cycles that consist of tweets and 5-second soundbites. Jumping to outlandish conclusions, especially when they imply evil conspiratorial intent, do more harm than good - which is probably why I have so little patience for such conclusions and people who peddle them.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> ****e. And Snags too! There's a helipad with his name on it.
> 
> Sorry Bro.


'S OK. I wasn't always a yellow-hatted war-dodging bed-wetting SAR Buoy you know ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I probably should've. I don't know why it bugged the fawk out of me that time. I'm just getting sick of the disinformation that keeps getting planted out there first for the purpose of generating mistrust, then perpetuated thanks to the lack of critical thinking. (Moon landing conspiracies are rooted in both mistrust of the government and disbelief in human ingenuity, IMO.)
> 
> Scientific research is messy at its core, and it doesn't settle well with 24/7 news cycles that consist of tweets and 5-second soundbites. Jumping to outlandish conclusions, especially when they imply evil conspiratorial intent, do more harm than good - which is probably why I have so little patience for such conclusions and people who peddle them.


Haven't said much and will regret it but best to not appoint oneself as the bearer of truth because you will likely be disappointed down the road.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I probably should've. I don't know why it bugged the fawk out of me that time. I'm just getting sick of the disinformation that keeps getting planted out there first for the purpose of generating mistrust, then perpetuated thanks to the lack of critical thinking. (Moon landing conspiracies are rooted in both mistrust of the government and disbelief in human ingenuity, IMO.)
> 
> Scientific research is messy at its core, and it doesn't settle well with 24/7 news cycles that consist of tweets and 5-second soundbites. Jumping to outlandish conclusions,* especially when they imply evil conspiratorial intent,* do more harm than good - which is probably why I have so little patience for such conclusions and people who peddle them.


GF

Despite my tone, I'm still an optimist, in the sense that I don't believe most of humanity wants to do terrible things to each other. People get involved in government usually because they think they can help their neighbors and communities. It's like that in our HOA, it's why so many of my family have been in some level of public service (got a relative in the House right now), it's why I've got a friend who's planning to run for local public office himself.

So, yeah, that's why I take these veiled threats to our institutions seriously, because I believe we're _better_ than that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

TBH I haven't trusted govt since 1970.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Haven't said much and will regret it but best to not appoint oneself as the bearer of truth because you will likely be disappointed down the road.


There's a line between outright lies and "best of what we know so far". I don't entertain lies.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Despite my tone, I'm still an optimist, in the sense that I don't believe most of humanity wants to do terrible things to each other. People get involved in government usually because they think they can help their neighbors and communities. It's like that in our HOA, it's why so many of my family have been in some level of public service (got a relative in the House right now), it's why I've got a friend who's planning to run for local public office himself.
> 
> So, yeah, that's why I take these veiled threats to our institutions seriously, because I believe we're _better_ than that.


Good to see you upbeat as I sometimes worry about you ;-) 
Hope you saw my post where I saved green snake. I told him not to waste this opportunity.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Speaking of space, I actually re-watched Gravity last night. Such an amazing movie.


I think I saw Gravity in 3D IMAX (if not IMAX, it was at least 3D). Just stupendous to watch in that setting. I loved how long the director spent between camera cuts a lot of the time, too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> 'S OK. I wasn't always a yellow-hatted war-dodging bed-wetting SAR Buoy you know


And if Jaguarshark comes back, there's room in the ship for him too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Good to see you upbeat as I sometimes worry about you ;-)
> Hope you saw my post where I saved green snake. I told him not to waste this opportunity.


Took me a minute to realize what you're talking about because I thought "green snake" was a forum member in some other thread.   Yeah, a good part of the time we try to release insects outdoors if we can (especially if they're not mosquitoes or hornets... thankfully we've only had one hornet get into the house). And I think we've successfully evicted a mouse through repellents instead of poison.

It's things like this exercise/demonstration/*moment* from Bobby McFerrin that help me imagine that there's some thread of positivity that connects everyone on the planet. He says near the end that every audience "gets it" no matter where he travels. I think that sometimes we lose our connection to that thread, but it's still there.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We're close to Indonesia and that pattern is batik.


Did someone say Batik?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> And if Jaguarshark comes back, there's room in the ship for him too.


Well of course... Never know when you might need a ceramic ball.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Did someone say Batik?
> View attachment 15436255


What is that on your arm?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> TBH I haven't trusted govt since 1970.


Nixon man are you? 

Too political?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I left too, for a bit.


Glad you're here, but we all need a break sometimes.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> And if Jaguarshark comes back, there's room in the ship for him too.


Yes, especially as he takes up a little less room now since... Erm, nevermind ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nixon man are you?
> 
> Too political?


Maybe touchy dunno
Could have become a Canadian I suppose.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Checked with ad in Billings... No wait list.


And.....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> And.....


The end.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Good to see you upbeat as I sometimes worry about you ;-)
> Hope you saw my post where I saved green snake. I told him not to waste this opportunity.


" Time to be the best green snake you can be."


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Took me a minute to realize what you're talking about because I thought "green snake" was a forum member in some other thread.   Yeah, a good part of the time we try to release insects outdoors if we can (especially if they're not mosquitoes or hornets... thankfully we've only had one hornet get into the house). And I think we've successfully evicted a mouse through repellents instead of poison.
> 
> It's things like this exercise/demonstration/*moment* from Bobby McFerrin that help me imagine that there's some thread of positivity that connects everyone on the planet. He says near the end that every audience "gets it" no matter where he travels. I think that sometimes we lose our connection to that thread, but it's still there.


Pentatonic scale - there's a cream for that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> "Ahem"
> View attachment 15436208


He said Tuba not Puma


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> What is that on your arm?


Hand painted, silk batik shirt. Necessarily for everything from casual Friday to formal events in Indonesia.

Batik, the Traditional Fabric of Indonesia


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Hand painted, silk batik shirt. Necessarily for everything from casual Friday to formal events in Indonesia.
> 
> Batik, the Traditional Fabric of Indonesia


No the watch...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe touchy dunno
> Could have become a Canadian I suppose.


We're just a bigger version of Montana..... with fewer firearms.... But you won't be happy with our Prime Minister, so there's that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> What is that on your arm?


Looks like a boot ???


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Did someone say Batik?
> View attachment 15436255


Whoa, Bro Mary just shirt-Daumented! Need backup.

Calling Bro @Panerol Forte , we have a situation!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK time to fess up.. 
Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up? 

For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Glad you're here, but we all need a break sometimes.


Thanks bro.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Yes, especially as he takes up a little less room now since... Erm, nevermind
> View attachment 15436274


Haha, thought it was holding a replacement ball and not a cupcake.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> OK time to fess up..
> Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up?
> 
> For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


Aqua or yellow

And I am watching Skyfall pretty good show


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> We're just a bigger version of Montana..... with fewer firearms.... But you won't be happy with our Prime Minister, so there's that.


Apparently you all are no longer happy with your first one either. 
Oh I don't have anything against pc sissies.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Aqua or yellow
> 
> And I am watching Skyfall pretty good show


Not sure on yellow or red... Might get tired of quickly?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I'm thinking probably wrong that the champagne might be the most stunning.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> We're just a bigger version of Montana..... with fewer firearms.... But you won't be happy with our Prime Minister, so there's that.


That's an understatement re the PM.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> We're just a bigger version of Montana..... with fewer firearms.... But you won't be happy with our Prime Minister, so there's that.


Best option might be a ranch that spans the border?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> You got one of the OP41s didn't you?


Oh... that's a big no! This guy I know got one -

__
http://instagr.am/p/CExcPHNnJPn/


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Oh... that's a big no! This guy I know got one -
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CExcPHNnJPn/


POP
Are you going to see irl? 
Wonder what wrist size?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Galaga said:


> And some respect, Rolex wankers!


Q: Who's the greatest investor in the world?
A: Warren Buffet

Q: Who's the second greatest investor in the world?
A: MacKenzie Scott 










That's a heck of a return on 26 years.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> OK time to fess up..
> Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up?
> 
> For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


OP41 or 36 in Tif-faux-ny blue, then we'll go next door to Tiffany and get some baubles for MrsBSi while ignoring the Sellita-driven watches they have.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> OK time to fess up..
> Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up?
> 
> For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


Any sub(s) - for non-honourable reasons.

The OP41 blue - for honourable reasons.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Q: Who's the greatest investor in the world?
> A: Warren Buffet
> 
> Q: Who's the second greatest investor in the world?
> ...


Supposedly she did as much hands-on work as he did, so IMO, she's getting everything she deserved.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> OP41 or 36 in Tif-faux-ny blue, then we'll go next door to Tiffany and get some baubles for MrsBSi while ignoring the Sellita-driven watches they have.


That's a do it!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Any sub(s) - for non-honourable reasons.
> 
> The OP41 blue - for honourable reasons.


Yeah the blue is going to be a winner imo.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> No the watch...


Oooo, the Grand Seiko? I've posted it quite a few times.... SBGJ-217.... GMT, High Beat, 39mm.... best GS out there IMO.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I probably should've. I don't know why it bugged the fawk out of me that time. I'm just getting sick of the disinformation that keeps getting planted out there first for the purpose of generating mistrust, then perpetuated thanks to the lack of critical thinking. (Moon landing conspiracies are rooted in both mistrust of the government and disbelief in human ingenuity, IMO.)
> 
> Scientific research is messy at its core, and it doesn't settle well with 24/7 news cycles that consist of tweets and 5-second soundbites. Jumping to outlandish conclusions, especially when they imply evil conspiratorial intent, do more harm than good - which is probably why I have so little patience for such conclusions and people who peddle them.


Just really important, and I find it hard to do myself sometimes, is to apply these principles and expectations equally to both sides of the "proverbial" aisle, as we know so many of these "factual" debates are highly politicized. I try to read or watch news equally between CNN and Fox, among the others, but both CNN and Fox have drifted so far from journalism these days I feel like I'm watching 24/7 campaign ads on both channels. "Jumping to outlandish conclusions, especially when they imply evil conspiratorial intent" seems to be a favorite tactic of both sides these days.

I'm just talking in general about factual debates that have some gray area.

I've mentioned before that I consider myself an independent (and am registered as such) though I do lean a bit right, but I think you and I agree when it comes to the Vid (can i call it that?) issue.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> POP
> Are you going to see irl?
> Wonder what wrist size?


It's a 41mm on that guy. No idea on his wrist size.

I probably will at some point, I do know the Tiffany 41mm is the most in demand. Mrs Mav is still trying to figure out which color she likes most - right now she loves them all! 😂 Planning to get her the 36mm.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Not sure on yellow or red... Might get tired of quickly?


Which is why prob should go w aqua can share w the wife


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Apparently you all are no longer happy with your first one either.
> Oh I don't have anything against pc sissies.


That's not my issue with him.... but lets stop there ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> OK time to fess up..
> Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up?
> 
> For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


I'm hoping for the Kermit 2.0.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Best option might be a ranch that spans the border?


Triple O Ranch?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha, thought it was holding a replacement ball and not a cupcake.


It's a Womble... ?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Looks like a boot ???


High fashion in SE Asia. You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm hoping for the Kermit 2.0.


Godfrey

If I were to consider a new OP it would be the green as you may or not know by now I am a fan of green, but I just don't think the 36 or 42 will feel right. Wishing they'd kept the 39.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> OK time to fess up..
> Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up?
> 
> For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


Those two are the most attractive to me, but I'm sized out. If I get another Rolex, it would be a YM or older GMT, something at 40mm or below.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm hoping for the Kermit 2.0.


Cool if I got the chance I probably would.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> That's not my issue with him.... but lets stop there ?


Yes let's do.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Those two are the most attractive to me, but I'm sized out. If I get another Rolex, it would be a YM or older GMT, something at 40mm or below.


Would the 36mm work?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Going to see how long it'll take before I try to check the weather on this archaic bundle of machinery.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> If I were to consider a new OP it would be the green as you may or not know by now I am a fan of green, but I just don't think the 36 or 42 will feel right. Wishing they'd kept the 39.


I will probably be wrong but I'm thinking the 41 won't feel too different than 39 on the wrist? And if you love green would seem to be the one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I will probably be wrong but I'm thinking the 41 won't feel too different than 39 on the wrist? And if you love green would seem to be the one.


The DJ41 felt great to me when I got to see a preowned one that happened to be sized for me. But so did an OP36, too. Comfort-wise, they're both fine; and compared to my other watches, they're both within the outer ranges (my widest is a 43mm Citizen; narrowest are an Omega and Swatch both at 34mm; bulkiest is the SKX009). In my case, I'll likely just defer to whatever my wife says looks best.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, and I'm already starting to doubt whether the DJ41's owner-reported measurement at 39.5-ish millimeters is accurate, as I've seen someone else photograph the OP41 right at 41mm on a vernier gauge.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The DJ41 felt great to me when I got to see a preowned one that happened to be sized for me. But so did an OP36, too. Comfort-wise, they're both fine; and compared to my other watches, they're both within the outer ranges (my widest is a 43mm Citizen; narrowest are an Omega and Swatch both at 34mm; bulkiest is the SKX009). In my case, I'll likely just defer to whatever my wife says looks best.


Hoping that the dj41 was thicker as I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought. Course if the wife weighs in you are good. Wrist size?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I will probably be wrong but I'm thinking the 41 won't feel too different than 39 on the wrist? And if you love green would seem to be the one.


Someone posted (maybe TRF) that the OP41 wears a lot like the DJ41, which I know is closer to 39 but for some reason always wore big on me. And I've tried on the Explorer 1 which looked and felt great on me compared to the DJ41. Sometimes I wish I bought it, this was July 2019 and it's the only time I've seen one since then at my AD. So I think the OP39 will feel the same, but I will definitely try in the 41 if or when I get the chance.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Despite my tone, *I'm still an optimist, in the sense that I don't believe most of humanity wants to do terrible things to each other. People get involved in government usually because they think they can help their neighbors and communities.* It's like that in our HOA, it's why so many of my family have been in some level of public service (got a relative in the House right now), it's why I've got a friend who's planning to run for local public office himself.
> 
> So, yeah, that's why I take these veiled threats to our institutions seriously, because I believe we're _better_ than that.


Get out much? 

I wish what you believe were true...
Not that there aren't any of those, just that there probably aren't many of those.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh, and I'm already starting to doubt whether the DJ41's owner-reported measurement at 39.5-ish millimeters is accurate, as I've seen someone else photograph the OP41 right at 41mm on a vernier gauge.


Yes saw that also so I'm going to assume it's really 41mm.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Supposedly she did as much hands-on work as he did, so IMO, she's getting everything she deserved.


Oh I'm not doubting or casting aspersions on her own individual badass-ness.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Someone posted (maybe TRF) that the OP41 wears a lot like the DJ41, which I know is closer to 39 but for some reason always wore big on me. And I've tried on the Explorer 1 which looked and felt great on me compared to the DJ41. Sometimes I wish I bought it, this was July 2019 and it's the only time I've seen one since then at my AD. So I think the OP39 will feel the same, but I will definitely try in the 41 if or when I get the chance.


Godfrey

Ok based on Barrack's comment, maybe DJ41 is not that close to 39??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Ok based on Barrack's comment, maybe DJ41 is not that close to 39??


Repeat... But if OP41 a little thinner and spread out might wear better. Hoping..


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Marendra said:


> High fashion in SE Asia. You don't know what you're missing.


Clearly


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Marendra said:


> Did someone say Batik?
> View attachment 15436255


What kind of shirt is this with such a wide cuff?

And by the way - a nice pattern.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Any flat-earthers here?


Even I can't entertain the theory. I have my limits.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Would the 36mm work?


36 is OK, but I didn't like the indices and I'm not really interested in another OP or a DJ. My main interests now are a GMT or Worldtimer. There's a lot of variety out there at 42 and above, and some 42s fit OK (e.g. Hamilton Pan Europ), but Rolex-length lugs don't help.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> We're just a bigger version of Montana..... with fewer firearms.... But you won't be happy with our Prime Minister, so there's that.


Hey I got firearms.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK time to fess up..
> Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up?
> 
> For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


I'm dying to test fit the new sub. Probably still won't feel right but I'm optimistic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> With luck they might "fix" the bezel and seconds hand during the next service





wolfhead said:


> nice lollipop





Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice glass, like I mentioned in the other thread
> 
> Brother of OoO





BarracksSi said:


> Nice rug


A nice glass, rug, and lollipop. I have some nice things  but apparently a broken watch that needs fixing 



Betterthere said:


> OK time to fess up..
> Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up?
> 
> For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


I actually don't have a Submariner, so I'm very interested to try and see the Kermit II in the metal. 41mm would not be too large.

I definitely want to see some of the colorful new OPs, but not a watch I'm currently entertaining to purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> 36 is OK, but I didn't like the indices and I'm not really interested in another OP or a DJ. My main interests now are a GMT or Worldtimer. There's a lot of variety out there at 42 and above, and some 42s fit OK (e.g. Hamilton Pan Europ), but Rolex-length lugs don't help.


Tudor PO1 is allegedly only 42mm also. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm dying to test fit the new sub. Probably still won't feel right but I'm optimistic.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm sure you must've discussed this before, but how is the fit of the 43mm Sea Dweller for you?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Does anyone know the lug to lug measurements of the new OP and Sub? That’s more important until you start creeping on 44mm cases. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> True. If the Earth was a sphere all the kangbangers would fall off. Obvs.
> View attachment 15436092


So would the citizens of N Scotland just a stone's throw S of Iceland and the Arctic Circle.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> No, but I'd give it a "nice try" or a "thanks for coming" (twss).
> 
> Can't give it a "nice watch" though. For one of them anyway.


Why did he show pictures of a popular Rolex and that immensely unpopular Seiko in the same post?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm sure you must've discussed this before, but how is the fit of the 43mm Sea Dweller for you?


Never got a chance to see the SD43 in the flesh. Really would like to but not sure if I love it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Ewww. It has long lugs like the Seamaster 300.


I recently tried on again a SM300 and now understand what BT has said earlier, although the loooong lugs are contained within the confines of my wrist but just barely. Anyone with a smallish round wrist would be unable to wear a SM300.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So would the citizens of N Scotland just a stone's throw S of Iceland and the Arctic Circle.











OoO finally in complete agreement, the earth is not flat!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I recently tried on again a SM300 and now understand what BT has said earlier, although the loooong lugs are contained within the confines of my wrist but just barely. Anyone with a smallish round wrist would be unable to wear a SM300.


What?????


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Haven't said much and will regret it but best to not appoint oneself as the bearer of truth because you will likely be disappointed down the road.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> OoO finally in complete agreement, the earth is not flat!!!


Well mathematically a sphere and a disc are essentially the same. Same as a coffee cup and a donut are the same.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> TBH I haven't trusted govt since 1970.


How about since 1916 when Woodrow Wilson ran with the slogan "He kept us out of The War!"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> How about since 1916 when Woodrow Wilson ran with the slogan "He kept us out of The War!"


You've got me on age there.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Tudor PO1 is allegedly only 42mm also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


42 milli-miles?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> OK time to fess up..
> Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up?
> 
> For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


OP41 Black would be the only one I would consider.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Get out much?
> 
> I wish what you believe were true...
> Not that there aren't any of those, just that there probably aren't many of those.


I think the noisiest ones are the biggest jackholes, and that more people are decent than not.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> OP41 Black would be the only one I would consider.


Yeah saw you post that. Black will be a good looking watch I think.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Best option might be a ranch that spans the border?


I remember going into Canada from Montana and stopped by a Canadian constable for speeding and trying to explain to him I saw no difference between mph and kph!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Hoping that the dj41 was thicker as I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought. Course if the wife weighs in you are good. Wrist size?


My wrist size is maybe 175-180. Not really sure. Laying my AW and its strap on a ruler, it sits at 180, if I remember correctly.

I don't actually like how wide my 43mm Citizen is, though. I got my 38mm Rado after that and I grew to appreciate how more unobtrusive it is; then the little Diastar came along and I liked it even more. My go-to these days, when my AW is on the charger, is the Swatch.

I'd probably want the 36mm sizes of DJ/OP/etc. A non-diver above 40mm feels more like a Fossil, Guess, or Diesel type of watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I remember going into Canada from Montana and stopped by a Canadian constable for speeding and trying to explain to him I saw no difference between mph and kph!


Those were the days.... 2020 first you might have to go through Blackfeet reservation, then you would get turned back at the border.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> My wrist size is maybe 175-180. Not really sure. Laying my AW and its strap on a ruler, it sits at 180, if I remember correctly.
> 
> I don't actually like how wide my 43mm Citizen is, though. I got my 38mm Rado after that and I grew to appreciate how more unobtrusive it is; then the little Diastar came along and I liked it even more. My go-to these days, when my AW is on the charger, is the Swatch.
> 
> I'd probably want the 36mm sizes of DJ/OP/etc. A non-diver above 40mm feels more like a Fossil, Guess, or Diesel type of watch.


7 inch probably either would work.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Tudor PO1 is allegedly only 42mm also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Going to see how long it'll take before I try to check the weather on this archaic bundle of machinery.
> 
> View attachment 15436375


GF

In less than an hour, I wanted to see if it had gotten warm enough outside to close the windows.

Amazing how ingrained it's become to check my wrist for extra info besides just the time of day.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Laying my AW and its strap on a ruler, it sits at 180, if I remember correctly.


Good European average. There is no reason to be ashamed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I think the noisiest ones are the biggest jackholes, and that more people are decent than not.


I sincerely hope you're right.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Tudor PO1 is allegedly only 42mm also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What sets the PO1 from every other watch is what is present on each side of the case. Some will say a marvel of modern engineering but others will say #%*+€£


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Good European average. There is no reason to be ashamed.


Growing up on a farm, I got to exercise my wrist early and often. ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> What?????


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I remember going into Canada from Montana and stopped by a Canadian constable for speeding and trying to explain to him I saw no difference between mph and kph!


Lol, probably worked if you gave him your best doe-eyed look. Lol. He'll then give you a bit of an eye roll and tell you to have a nice day and promise not to speed. Lol.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I sincerely hope you're right.


I always remember that book "Don't sweat the small stuff, it's all small stuff" 
Everybody you know and see today will be dead in 100 years. Whole new set of people.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Growing up on a farm, I got to exercise my wrist early and often. ;-)


Secretly wishing I grew up on a farm...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You've got me on age there.


I rode right alongside Teddy at the charge at San Juan Hill.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Lol, probably worked if you gave him your best doe-eyed look. Lol. He'll then give you a bit of an eye roll and tell you to have a nice day and promise not to speed. Lol.


Worked for me once in Poughkeepsie.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

My favorite Canadian border crossing is in Minnesota, between the Boundary Waters and Quetico, which is accessible only by human-powered boat. I could hardly keep a straight face when the customs agent was interrogating us about contraband. We were on an 11-day canoe trip in shoulder season with several portages every day and probably had 12 oz of alcohol between the four of us. If he really wanted to give us a tough time he should have asked to see our fishing licenses (he would have been disappointed there, too).


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Growing up on a farm, I got to exercise my wrist early and often. ;-)


Good day for hay?

Edit: that was odd.... didn't quote correctly the first time. Prob pbuak error


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Secretly wishing I grew up on a farm...


And milking a cow was just great.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I rode right alongside Teddy at the charge at San Juan Hill.


Thought Theodore was the only one mounted.
And he didn't like name Teddy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I always remember that book "Don't sweat the small stuff, it's all small stuff"
> Everybody you know and see today will be dead in 100 years. Whole new set of people.


Dang you scared me for a second there bro, thought you're gonna write "No more people!" in that last sentence...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Dang you scared me for a second there bro, thought you're gonna write "No more people!" in that last sentence...


Well guess could be true.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Marendra said:


> Lol, probably worked if you gave him your best doe-eyed look. Lol. He'll then give you a bit of an eye roll and tell you to have a nice day and promise not to speed. Lol.


Pretty much what happened. He told me I would get a written warning but the other guy behind me he also stopped was Canadian and wouldn't get off so easily.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Thought Theodore was the only one mounted.
> And he didn't like name Teddy.


Well that's what I called him and heard no complaints from him at the time.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Will you wear this?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Will you wear this?


No unless it's free.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> No unless it's free.


Same thought here.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Does anyone know the lug to lug measurements of the new OP and Sub? That's more important until you start creeping on 44mm cases.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


47.8


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> 47.8


OP or sub


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Never got a chance to see the SD43 in the flesh. Really would like to but not sure if I love it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter











How it wears on me


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Will you wear this?


It is really really yellow


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> It is really really yellow


Turq better?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> OP or sub


SubaroOo


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Turq better?


Me think so


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Will you wear this?


Salma would.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Will you wear this?


In a heartbeat...with a rolled up sleeve-BOOYAH!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Magnificent . Now Rejoice ...Rejoice


Nice jubilee bracelet and those slim lugs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What's the bottle of Vaseline for? Huh? Huh?


Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Isn't that paisley?


Someone stole someone's design lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> He really should wear a bra.


I agree. His man boobs are bigger than some women's


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Checked with ad in Billings... No wait list.


You getting one?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Will you wear this?


Maybe a Swatch but that one - NO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> No unless it's free.


#nra


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Growing up on a farm, I got to exercise my wrist early and often. ;-)


Unfortunately mine came from years of turning wrenches, swinging hammers, and impacts. Which consequently also means that there's gonna be some serious arthritis eventually. Grip is pretty weak already just due to knuckle pain. Time is a B.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK time to fess up..
> Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up?
> 
> For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


I am considering an OP in black dial though. Kind of torn between getting a new Sub or that...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Will you wear this?


Not on that strap. But the yellow dial I dig.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> It's a 41mm on that guy. No idea on his wrist size.
> 
> I probably will at some point, I do know the Tiffany 41mm is the most in demand. Mrs Mav is still trying to figure out which color she likes most - right now she loves them all!  Planning to get her the 36mm.


I think Rolex nailed it with those funky colours. It appeals to a whole new market segment that had been largely ignored. Mrs @mav liking it is a sign that they're doing things right.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OP or sub


Thinking they are probably about the same. Probably milled from the same initial die before shaping. Just thinking production streamlining.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> How it wears on me


Looks like a good fit for you. Something off with the proportions of it. Thicker bezel to compensate or something like that.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> OP41 Black would be the only one I would consider.


LOL. That was my pick too!

#nra


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I agree. His man boobs are bigger than some women's


I believe that's Tim Dillon. Dude is hilarious.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am considering an OP in black dial though. Kind of torn between getting a new Sub or that...


Get both an OP41 black and a no date Sub41. Perfect for two watch rotation. Both with the new 3230 movement.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Will you wear this?


Yeah, why not? I had a Tissot Touch in bright orange. Pretty good as a sports watch. I think that I can do yellow too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Will you wear this?


Wait a minute.. that watch isn't at 10 past 10. Does it mean that it's an actual working watch and not a display unit?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Get both an OP41 black and a no date Sub41. Perfect for two watch rotation. Both with the new 3230 movement.


There's the problem of the Fat Boy Sub.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Look at this high quality advertisement


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You getting one?


I won't pass one up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Look at this high quality advertisement


What "high quality" advertisement? I see a cheap POS and some squib in the throes of the Big Green Weenie.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> What "high quality" advertisement? I see a cheap POS and some squib in the throes of the Big Green Weenie.


To be fair, I do like luminox's like this, but that face repprting for duty is HILARIOUS


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Those two are the most attractive to me, but I'm sized out. If I get another Rolex, it would be a YM or older GMT, something at 40mm or below.


The DJ41 was more like 39-40. I imagine the OP41 would be similar.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh, and I'm already starting to doubt whether the DJ41's owner-reported measurement at 39.5-ish millimeters is accurate, as I've seen someone else photograph the OP41 right at 41mm on a vernier gauge.


I don't know much, except my DJ41 fit me really well. 6.5" wrist here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Get out much?
> 
> I wish what you believe were true...
> Not that there aren't any of those, just that there probably aren't many of those.


I think public service is a thankless job. I do believe most run for office for proper reasons. Maybe many turn a bit while there.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Look at this high quality advertisement


I really wish Luminox would start using some eta movements. Their new diver is a really good looking watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I really wish Luminox would start using some eta movements. Their new diver is a really good looking watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They do have some nice ones. Swiss rhonda quartz, even a miyota 9015 would be decent for automatic.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> To be fair, I do like luminox's like this, but that face repprting for duty is HILARIOUS


It is hilarious. Looks like he's waiting for the finish prize. Lol. 
I do really like Luminox.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Waiting on my new battery. Haven't worn this in like 2 years


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Waiting on my new battery. Haven't worn this in like 2 years


That's an ultimate beater watch. Those things are bulletproof.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> That's an ultimate beater watch. Those things are bulletproof.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Minus the time I cracked the crystal hiking and the little tritium 12oclock market. Besides that, the case itself, 100%


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> OK time to fess up..
> Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up?
> 
> For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


None.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I remember going into Canada from Montana and stopped by a Canadian constable for speeding and trying to explain to him I saw no difference between mph and kph!


I was visiting Canadian Rockies in 2001 with my wife and got pulled over for speeding by a female cop. Told her I was from Oz on holidays and she was pretty chilled and let me off with a warning.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> The dial is flat. Proves conclusively that the earth is flat.
> View attachment 15436064


Dial is omega, proves conclusively that opinions are not to be trusted

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> OoO is like a country without a place. Perhaps we should conquer Sealand.
> 
> We have a military. Big Al and Jorgen.


We also have 2 hulks

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> And if Jaguarshark comes back, there's room in the ship for him too.


He's our brawler

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Triple O Ranch?


Rancho Relaxo?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> How about since 1916 when Woodrow Wilson ran with the slogan "He kept us out of The War!"


He dated M's school teacher too

Bro of OoO


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Merv said:


> I was visiting Canadian Rockies in 2001 with my wife and got pulled over for speeding by a female cop. Told her I was from Oz on holidays and she was pretty chilled and let me off with a warning.


Lots of cops and low speed limits in the National Parks in the Rockies. PITA combination.

I wonder, as an Aussie, what would happen if you didn't pay a Canadian fine? In the USA I heard they can send it to collections to force foreigners to pay (not 100% sure if that's same in all states), but I don't thing we do that here.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Rancho Relaxo?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Already got one, lol.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He dated M's school teacher too
> 
> Bro of OoO


Best romance I had in grade 4.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> The DJ41 was more like 39-40. I imagine the OP41 would be similar.


Not according to pic posted elsewhere


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> What's the bottle of Vaseline for? Huh? Huh?


it's actually rubbing alcohol.  dont worry, no rubbing of any kind happened.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> ... Yeah, a good part of the time we try to release insects outdoors if we can (especially if they're not mosquitoes or hornets... thankfully we've only had one hornet get into the house). And I think we've successfully evicted a mouse through repellents instead of poison.


You get a Big Like for that.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> And I think we've successfully evicted a mouse through repellents instead of poison.


I just found a mouse homicide in the basement from last night. Don't know which one of the boys it was, but my guess is Thor. He got a baby garden snake last year and is better than his brother at catching "sky raisins."


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The DJ41 was more like 39-40. I imagine the OP41 would be similar.


In another thread, a guy showed one in calipers at exactly 41mm.

#NRA


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Oooo, the Grand Seiko? I've posted it quite a few times.... SBGJ-217.... GMT, High Beat, 39mm.... Second best GS out there IMO.


FIFY.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Whoops!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Secretly wishing I grew up on a farm...


Charles got nuthin' on Kaley...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Will you wear this?


Those colors clash...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Neat story. Too late for my kids, lol.

Son sells 28 years of birthday whisky to buy house


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


Not bad for a quartz!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> OK time to fess up..
> Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up?
> 
> For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


Lady Galaga likes the champagne dial for her in 36mm. I don't take the 41mm in blue but I need to see it first.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


Your real name is Tim?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


Your real name is Tim?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Will you wear this?


That photo in particular shows too much dead space on the dial. Is that a 41mm?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread needs more pics.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs more pics.
> 
> View attachment 15436853


Pink shirt alert!! Big Al close your eyes!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> That photo in particular shows too much dead space on the dial. Is that a 41mm?


Hard to unsee that now thanks


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


The new Chinese limited GS in baby blue with rose gold seconds hand may have this beat.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Speaking of OPs, I bought this OP26 last year for the wife. She loves vintage'ey stuff so this was perfect for her. Small by today's standards, but she loves it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Hard to unsee that now thanks


And I've been wearing my Omega PO more than any other watch lately. Recently serviced and running at plus 0.5 second.

It's a masterpiece.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Funny, I'm watching the 1995 flick Congo and virtually every actor is wearing some kind of interesting watch. I really don't recognize any but I notice Ernie Hudson is wearing something that looks like it has a Pepsi dial. I went to movie's IMDB page and this is Ernie's current profile photo:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Funny, I'm watching the 1995 flick Congo and virtually every actor is wearing some kind of interesting watch. I really don't recognize any but I notice Ernie Hudson is wearing something that looks like it has a Pepsi dial. I went to movie's IMDB page and this is Ernie's current profile photo:


Nice chair


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Nice chair


Not a fan of the Pepsi?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Not a fan of the Pepsi?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Whoops!


Those little lapses in self-control can really bite back.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15436935


You should post that in the meme thread.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> You should post that in the meme thread.


Done!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

All hail his Royal Highness, Sappie...the first of his name!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> The new Chinese limited GS in baby blue with rose gold seconds hand may have this beat.


Ref #?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

5959HH said:


> If a grape dial were replaced with a white one at RSC, I don't think it would make a great deal of difference if supporting documents from RSC verifying authenticity accompanied the watch.


Would the RSC actually do that swap for you?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Secretly wishing I grew up on a farm...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We also have 2 hulks
> 
> Bro of OoO


Used to have 3


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Lots of cops and low speed limits in the National Parks in the Rockies. PITA combination.
> 
> I wonder, as an Aussie, what would happen if you didn't pay a Canadian fine? In the USA I heard they can send it to collections to force foreigners to pay (not 100% sure if that's same in all states), but I don't thing we do that here.


Recently received a letter from a Canadian collection agency regarding an unpaid parking ticket in Pisa Italy from 3-4 years back 

I actually did pay it through the post office because they were an agent for the municipality regarding fines. I kept all the documentation.

Emailed them copies of the documents along with an explanation. They said they would assess the situation and get back to me. They never got back to me. I guess I'll keep the documentation just in case they try again.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Not a fan of the Pepsi?


Nope. Just a fan of chairs.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

In this pic, the Hulk and the new Starbucks Sub look amazing


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Pink shirt alert!! Big Al close your eyes!!


I had noticed the pink shirt too. Almost said something but didn't.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Waiting on my new battery. Haven't worn this in like 2 years


Do you still want it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We also have 2 hulks
> 
> Bro of OoO


Ordinarily, you only need just the one real Hulk.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> Would the RSC actually do that swap for you?


You're not supposed to ask me a question for which I don't have a definitive answer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> In this pic, the Hulk and the new Starbucks Sub look amazing


Yuck. Now, this is really pushing it. This is a juxtaposition of colours on the dial and bezel. I think they couldn't do worse but they did on this one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You're not supposed to ask me a question for which I don't have a definitive answer.


You're the all knowing and all seeing wise one?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Whoops!


That was a good dive. The line umpire learnt a thing or two from European football.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're the all knowing and all seeing wise one?


I wish.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Your real name is Tim?


Possibly....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> View attachment 15437027


^^^ That, is very disturbing


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yuck. Now, this is really pushing it. This is a juxtaposition of colours on the dial and bezel. I think they couldn't do worse but they did on this one.


Probably need to reserve judgment on the Hulk II until actually seen up close in various lighting situations to see how the black dial and green bezel contrast (or clash) together.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

OMG!

Our ex- Rolex sub-forum "new" member Savage has been let out again and he is now posting in the Public Forum. And he is now under the watchful eyes of none other than Mike. Mike's responses to him is just gold, simply gold. LOL. 

Have a read chaps;










and another....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> In this pic, the Hulk and the new Starbucks Sub look amazing


Give me K2 any day of the week!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Every time he's booted I think his 15 minutes has expired but he keeps coming back.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I keep coming back with this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I keep coming back with this.
> 
> View attachment 15437090


And this too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Might look better in B&W...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of B&W...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> In this pic, the Hulk and the new Starbucks Sub look amazing


LMAO Starbucks Sub. I'm going to use that one; that watch is to Subs as what Starbusks is to coffee


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yuck. Now, this is really pushing it. This is a juxtaposition of colours on the dial and bezel. I think they couldn't do worse but they did on this one.


Hence the aptly named Starbucks


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yuck. Now, this is really pushing it. This is a juxtaposition of colours on the dial and bezel. I think they couldn't do worse but they did on this one.


On the Hulk or Starbucks?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well of course... Never know when you might need a ceramic ball.


When he walks I hope his doesn't sound like ones in the 3235 movement 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Nixon man are you?
> 
> Too political?


There's known lies and unknown lies and ..... you get the idea.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK time to fess up..
> Which one of the new Rolex releases (ignore availability) do you plan to pick up?
> 
> For me, the first would be OP41 champagne or blue.


None of the Subs are interesting and I don't need an OP, so I'll wait until my BLNR ship docks to see if I like the fit and finish.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Best option might be a ranch that spans the border?


Is that even possible?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> OMG!
> 
> Our ex- Rolex sub-forum "new" member Savage has been let out again and he is now posting in the Public Forum. And he is now under the watchful eyes of none other than Mike. Mike's responses to him is just gold, simply gold. LOL.
> 
> ...


Here's a choice poke at the bear. This isn't proper trolling. I think he's got some wires crossed.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Growing up on a farm, I got to exercise my wrist early and often. ;-)


I'm guessing you didn't have sheep.... baaahhhh!

Woody Allen made me say it 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Will you wear this?


It's now understandable why Rolex went after the California company and their revamped DJs. They had these in the pipeline!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think Rolex nailed it with those funky colours. It appeals to a whole new market segment that had been largely ignored. Mrs @mav liking it is a sign that they're doing things right.


Ah but the wrath of an angry woman when the AD talks about a waiting list!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hence the aptly named Starbucks


I see what you did there 🤣


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> On the Hulk or Starbucks?


Knowing Bro Dog's love of green - probably both


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Here's a choice poke at the bear. This isn't proper trolling. I think he's got some wires crossed.
> 
> View attachment 15437115


He is a WIS....

......just minus the Savant part


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is that even possible?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Can't have a ranch that spans across the border as a "single" parcel of land, but pretty sure there have been single ranches in the past with adjacent sections north and south of the border. Not like there's a fence or anything.... the actual border is clear cut 20ft wide (In forested areas) and has a marker every few hundred meters or so.

Here's a marker at the Montana border.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


>


Making it 41 when most of their sports line is 40 just don't compute to me. Aside from that, the dial colour looks not too shabby there. I haven't warmed to any photos of that particular new variant, but it looks good in that photo imo.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Incoming. My first perpetual chrono.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> What "high quality" advertisement? I see a cheap POS and some squib in the throes of the Big Green Weenie.


It looks like he's enjoying some 'special time' to me.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Look at this high quality advertisement


I have similar. 
This is it after service, fresh bezel, crystal & trigalights. Like new.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO Starbucks Sub. I'm going to use that one; that watch is to Subs as what Starbusks is to coffee


Ouch


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I think public service is a thankless job. I do believe most run for office for proper reasons. Maybe many turn a bit while there.


That's very true, in general we do tend to overlook the importance of those who serve our society, especially those in lower level societal services. Can you imagine if no one wants to take a job in sanitations?

But you know what the crazy thing is bro Sap? When we look at low level public servants we almost always try to see the good they are doing for our society; whereas when we look at higher ranking officials we tend to see their faults more than anything else.

Bias seem to be the norm when it comes to "judgement". And at times I think we almost "want" to do this because we want to see it's true that "power corrupts". This is what I've tried to avoid doing.

But the media seem hell-bent to prove otherwise.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Can't have a ranch that spans across the border as a "single" parcel of land, but pretty sure there have been single ranches in the past with adjacent sections north and south of the border. Not like there's a fence or anything.... the actual border is clear cut 20ft wide (In forested areas) and has a marker every few hundred meters or so.
> 
> Here's a marker at the Montana border.
> 
> View attachment 15437141


Does the marker say Canada on the other side or is there some sort of DMZ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Incoming. My first perpetual chrono.
> View attachment 15437158


Warming up your winder in anticipation?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Warming up your winder in anticipation?


unfortunately it's a manual wind


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> Making it 41 when most of their sports line is 40 just don't compute to me. Aside from that, the dial colour looks not too shabby there. I haven't warmed to any photos of that particular new variant, but it looks good in that photo imo.


They are channeling the Halios seaforth here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> On the Hulk or Starbucks?


Both mate. The aluminium bezel of the old Kermit was subtle. I can imagine the light green or leaf green colour of the new ceramic bezel against the black dial. Nah, not for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Here's a choice poke at the bear. This isn't proper trolling. I think he's got some wires crossed.
> 
> View attachment 15437115


I select the option for "Wires Crossed"

Something wrong about the way the guy responds to people. Besides, nobody talks to the Moderator that way and gets away with it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm guessing you didn't have sheep.... baaahhhh!
> 
> Woody Allen made me say it
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Was it hard wood?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does the marker say Canada on the other side or is there some sort of DMZ?


Says Canada on the other side. No buffer zone.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's now understandable why Rolex went after the California company and their revamped DJs. They had these in the pipeline!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Makes sense


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> That photo in particular shows too much dead space on the dial. Is that a 41mm?


I believe so.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ah but the wrath of an angry woman when the AD talks about a waiting list!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think the waiting list will be shorter for the OP. They churn them out by the thousands.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Knowing Bro Dog's love of green - probably both


Lack of...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He is a WIS....
> 
> ......just minus the Savant part


In his case, WIS stands for Watch Idiots, Stupid.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> View attachment 15437027


I've heard about gagging but that...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Incoming. My first perpetual chrono.
> View attachment 15437158


Congratulations. Wear in good health


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> That's very true, in general we do tend to overlook the importance of those who serve our society, especially those in lower level societal services. Can you imagine if no one wants to take a job in sanitations?
> 
> But you know what the crazy thing is bro Sap? When we look at low level public servants we almost always try to see the good they are doing for our society; whereas when we look at higher ranking officials we tend to see their faults more than anything else.
> 
> ...


The Fragrant One & I are watching House of Cards - that doesn't help.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And my winder is full


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might look better in B&W...
> 
> View attachment 15437094


Those hands look spooky! Like they're not attached ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations. Wear in good health


Not even nice strap?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's now understandable why Rolex went after the California company and their revamped DJs. They had these in the pipeline!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Exactly.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is that even possible?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


In Northern Ireland during The Troubles there was a farm owned by 'Slabs' Murphy (don't ask ?) which straddled the border. Made for a lucrative sideline in smuggling. 




__





Thomas Murphy (Irish republican) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Fragrant One & I are watching House of Cards - that doesn't help.


That's certainly not helping.
Politics (see gif)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ That, is very disturbing


Where can I get one?!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's very true, in general we do tend to overlook the importance of those who serve our society...
> ::
> Can you imagine if no one wants to take a job in sanitations?
> .


Sure. We would be swimming in crap.

But jokes aside, plumbers are one of the highest earners in society. They are the quiet achievers. Everyone focus on doctors, dentists, lawyers, bankers but... plumbers are overlooked.

In the event of a blockage, the lady of the house calls a plumber. He rocks up, sees an expensive car in driveway, hot missus, then he gives her a wink and says, "leave her with me and she'll be alright ma'am. Now, you need to leave the kitchen because it can get nasty."

After she is gone, he gets down on his knees under the sink in to clear the blockage. Meanwhile flashes his hairy bum crack and makes a bloody mess. Sits around for 1.5 hours and puts the bottle trap back and says "oh, that was a tough one. That'll be $200 ma'am and we give you a 90 day warranty on the workmanship."

Five jobs like this a day and he banks $1,000 daily. LOL. I know how they earn their keep


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Says Canada on the other side. No buffer zone.


Otherwise you could tip toe and stand on the line and you're in no man's land


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I've heard about gagging but that...


You'll gaggle too if you go too deep


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's certainly not helping.
> Politics (see gif)


Don't choke....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure. We would be swimming in crap.
> 
> But jokes aside, plumbers are one of the highest earners in society. They are the quiet achievers. Everyone focus on doctors, dentists, lawyers, bankers but... plumbers are overlooked.
> 
> ...


My conversation to my son will go like this -

Me: "Son, forget architecture. Plumbing is the way to go. Not only do you take in more money, the lady in need will probably offer you a lemonade and more after you're done unclogging the sink, with more "unclogging" to do..." 

Son: "......."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You'll gaggle too if you go too deep


I'm always on the receiving end so absolutely no danger of that...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> I'm always on the receiving end so absolutely no danger of that...


#Godfrey

Wait, that didn't come out right...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My conversation to my son will go like this -
> 
> Me: "Son, forget architecture. Plumbing is the way to go. Not only do you take in more money, the lady in need will probably offer you a lemonade and more after you're done unclogging the sink, with more "unclogging" to do..."
> 
> Son: "......."


The only reason people don't do it is because you go home smelling like crap. Occasionally, I worked on sewerage treatment plants and I can confirm that the stench is terrible. Even dogs avoid you when you are walking on the street. The smell is in your clothes, skin and hair. Even in the nose hair and you smell it for a week after that. Forget dinner the first two days. However, riches await the brave.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> 
> Wait, that didn't come out right...


TWSS


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Savage banned.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The only reason people don't do it is because you go home smelling like crap. Occasionally, I worked on sewerage treatment plants and I can confirm that the stench is terrible. Even dogs avoid you when you are walking on the street. The smell is in your clothes, skin and hair. Even in the nose hair and you smell it for a week after that. Forget dinner the first two days. However, riches await the brave.


So what you're saying is buy a plumbing business and just manage it?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> 
> Wait, that didn't come out right...


at least it came


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So what you're saying is buy a plumbing business and just manage it?
> 
> Brother of OoO


When I was building my house we visited a few plumbing supply stores with all the fancy Fixtures and setups. Wife had her heart set on a kitchen sink that was about $800. Took a pic and the brand name. Found it in a special order catalog at Home Depot for a little over $200. You could just sell plumbing supplies and make a killing. The whole thing is a mark up racket.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New SARB's older sibling.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> That photo in particular shows too much dead space on the dial. Is that a 41mm?


The colour is worse than the dead space.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> at least it came


Right


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Right


right, left or center, even obliquely. Doesnt matter to me. Right?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> View attachment 15437027


Ball-gag strap snapped?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The colour is worse than the dead space.


I agree. The colour sucks massive arse.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> right, left or center, even obliquely. Doesnt matter to me. Right?


Yeah baby yeah


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure. We would be swimming in crap.
> 
> But jokes aside, plumbers are one of the highest earners in society. They are the quiet achievers. Everyone focus on doctors, dentists, lawyers, bankers but... plumbers are overlooked.
> 
> ...


I had a semi blocked bathroom drain over the weekend. I couldn't find the normal stuff that I buy so I bought some green alternative - which didn't work. Eventually, I found Mr Muscle and problem solved. The green stuff also said that it was best to add a cap full every now and then to keep blocks from happening - even in toilets. Yeah, right a small cap full is going to do anything in a toilet. What a scam!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure. We would be swimming in crap.
> 
> But jokes aside, plumbers are one of the highest earners in society. They are the quiet achievers. Everyone focus on doctors, dentists, lawyers, bankers but... plumbers are overlooked.
> 
> ...


That would explain all the plumbers walking around with Richard Mille LE Plumber's watch


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> at least *I* came


FIFY

#TWSS


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> When I was building my house we visited a few plumbing supply stores with all the fancy Fixtures and setups. Wife had her heart set on a kitchen sink that was about $800. Took a pic and the brand name. Found it in a special order catalog at Home Depot for a little over $200. You could just sell plumbing supplies and make a killing. *The whole thing is a mark up racket.*
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hmmmm


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> New SARB's older sibling.
> View attachment 15437211


The dial would look so much cleaner without the number of jewels. Does anyone care nowadays?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> The dial would look so much cleaner without the number of jewels. Does anyone care nowadays?


True, but a good watch for the price.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> When I was building my house we visited a few plumbing supply stores with all the fancy Fixtures and setups. Wife had her heart set on a kitchen sink that was about $800. Took a pic and the brand name. Found it in a special order catalog at Home Depot for a little over $200. You could just sell plumbing supplies and make a killing. The whole thing is a mark up racket.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah exactly. It's like the cost of returning a bathroom, imagine how much it would be if you did it as a DIY. I don't have the skills to do it but it would be awesome if I could

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> FIFY
> 
> #TWSS


how'd you know? 

But that's not what she said. She said thanks for letting her arrive first.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah exactly. It's like the cost of returning a bathroom, imagine how much it would be if you did it as a DIY. I don't have the skills to do it but it would be awesome if I could
> 
> Brother of OoO


Returning a whole bathroom could be technically difficult _and_ pricey, even if they agreed to accept it ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Returning a whole bathroom could be technically difficult _and_ pricey, even if they agreed to accept it 🤓


how do you return a bathroom?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> how do you return a bathroom?


No idea, ask Bro Gun.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> And my winder is full
> View attachment 15437188


Well you need this


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Where can I get one?!


There you go








Amazon.com : MTG Facial Fitness Pao Three Models Black Muscles Training : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : MTG Facial Fitness Pao Three Models Black Muscles Training : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Fragrant One & I are watching House of Cards - that doesn't help.


In my home state of Illinois one man has been Speaker of the Illinois House since I was in high school..in 1986. HE is really the Governor of Illinois.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

In re plumbing and the trades:

1.The welding program at the local community college fills up immediately every semester.
2. Of my 8 BILs, the ones who are the most comfortable are electricians. One owns a solar panel install company and the other builds/flips/rents houses. 

If I were doing it again...I would definitely consider the building trades.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> how do you return a bathroom?


Costco

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Well you need this
> View attachment 15437339


That looks hideous

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Savage banned.


Totally wild! Totally savage!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So what you're saying is buy a plumbing business and just manage it?
> 
> Brother of OoO


But you don't get to meet the pretty chicks


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> When I was building my house we visited a few plumbing supply stores with all the fancy Fixtures and setups. Wife had her heart set on a kitchen sink that was about $800. Took a pic and the brand name. Found it in a special order catalog at Home Depot for a little over $200. You could just sell plumbing supplies and make a killing. The whole thing is a mark up racket.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sshh... 

We don't want the whole world to know that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> That would explain all the plumbers walking around with Richard Mille LE Plumber's watch


That also explains that money don't buy class


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah exactly. It's like the cost of returning a bathroom, imagine how much it would be if you did it as a DIY. I don't have the skills to do it but it would be awesome if I could
> 
> Brother of OoO


The hardest part is not breaking it or chipping in. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> In re plumbing and the trades:
> 
> 1.The welding program at the local community college fills up immediately every semester.
> 2. Of my 8 BILs, the ones who are the most comfortable are electricians. One owns a solar panel install company and the other builds/flips/rents houses.
> ...


Never go out of fashion.

As much as people get sick and they need a doctor, everybody needs a home to live in. So building trades never go out of fashion. Yeah, my mum steered me that way.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Give me K2 any day of the week!


Alright alright your mission if you choose to accept it since K1 was a fail is to obtain K2


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You're not supposed to ask me a question for which I don't have a definitive answer.


Someone's gotta have "a guy" at RSC they could ask off the record, no?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO Starbucks Sub. I'm going to use that one; that watch is to Subs as what Starbusks is to coffee


Nah, that watch is to Subs what Kermit is to the Muppets!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I keep coming back with this.
> 
> View attachment 15437090


#Godfrey. I just saw the Savage Guy has been banned again. How many times now, 3 or 4? Has his luck finally run out? Really strange situations when he returns with even stranger threads he initiates.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO Starbucks Sub. I'm going to use that one; that watch is to Subs as what Starbusks is to coffee


And you think that's a good thing??


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He is a WIS....
> 
> ......just minus the Savant part


A WI ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> unfortunately it's a manual wind


That gets a


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Here's a choice poke at the bear. This isn't proper trolling. I think he's got some wires crossed.
> 
> View attachment 15437115


I saw that too. Tell the Moderator how you really feel and the truth will set you free! Guy is allowed back but on double secret probation, and he blows it again. Not the first time he'd dissed Moderator Mike though. Guy's definitely several slices of bread short of a loaf.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> Well you need this
> View attachment 15437339


connected to Wolf?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Our bedroom floor


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> In my home state of Illinois one man has been Speaker of the Illinois House since I was in high school..in 1986. HE is really the Governor of Illinois.


Trying to avoid the P, but is there anyone who really thinks term limits are a bad thing besides the legislators themselves? The founders intended for people from the community to serve their country in those positions for a few years and then get the heck out and back to their regular careers. But nowadays they do everything they can to dig their grimy claws in and never let go. And how does a Congressperson who makes $170k a year become filthy rich?

End rant, good talk, felt good...


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> connected to Wolf?


Nope. Orient Crown. No experience with them.
Safe Box Watch Winder


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> In re plumbing and the trades:
> 
> 1.The welding program at the local community college fills up immediately every semester.
> 2. Of my 8 BILs, the ones who are the most comfortable are electricians. One owns a solar panel install company and the other builds/flips/rents houses.
> ...


I've got a cousin who does commercial electrical work. Does well for himself.

Someone told me once, if you try to do your own plumbing and screw up, you get wet, but if you try to do your own electrical and screw up, you get dead!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> But you don't get to meet the pretty chicks


Are you saying pretty chicks don't need plumbing?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of pretty chicks, this young lady checks all the boxes.










On second thought, she might need help in one area but I'm willing to help with that...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna checks all the boxes too.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Our bedroom floor
> View attachment 15437537


By the power of Greyskull - WTF _is_ that?!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Our bedroom floor
> View attachment 15437537


What in the world is this thing ??


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> By the power of Greyskull - WTF _is_ that?!
> View attachment 15437561


#nra


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey. I just saw the Savage Guy has been banned again. How many times now, 3 or 4? Has his luck finally run out? Really strange situations when he returns with even stranger threads he initiates.


Doesn't banned mean banned and not simply a timeout?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Watching jaws w fat one


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Trying to avoid the P, but is there anyone who really thinks term limits are a bad thing besides the legislators themselves? The founders intended for people from the community to serve their country in those positions for a few years and then get the heck out and back to their regular careers. But nowadays they do everything they can to dig their grimy claws in and never let go. And how does a Congressperson who makes $170k a year become filthy rich?
> 
> End rant, good talk, felt good...


Moonlighting as a plumber on weekends, of course. Next question 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Watching jaws w fat one


Well at least your left wrist is safe. Kind of makes me wonder if those old Rolexes found rusting in the ocean were leftovers from a shark attack. Oh the provenance. I can see the auction headlines and €€€

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

OoO Northern Chapter enjoying some late afternoon sunshine and infrapatellar bursitis 🤕


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Northern Chapter enjoying some late afternoon sunshine and infrapatellar bursitis.
> View attachment 15437611


What are those strange symbols on the left, right, and bottom? All this talk of OPs lately, I got confused for a second


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Trying to avoid the P, but is there anyone who really thinks term limits are a bad thing besides the legislators themselves? The founders intended for people from the community to serve their country in those positions for a few years and then get the heck out and back to their regular careers. But nowadays they do everything they can to dig their grimy claws in and never let go. And how does a Congressperson who makes $170k a year become filthy rich?
> 
> End rant, good talk, felt good...


That's why someone commented politicians are not made, they're excreted! End of political discussion ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got a cousin who does commercial electrical work. Does well for himself.
> 
> Someone told me once, if you try to do your own plumbing and screw up, you get wet, but if you try to do your own electrical and screw up, you get dead!


Question: What's black and charred, and hangs from a chandelier?

Answer: An Aggie (Texas A&M) electrician.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> how do you return a bathroom?


Wasn't too hard...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Fragrant One & I are watching House of Cards - that doesn't help.


I keep seeing "flagrant".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> But you don't get to meet the pretty chicks


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Watching jaws w fat one


Nice TV


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Otherwise you could tip toe and stand on the line and you're in no man's land


lol, done that ? one foot on either side.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Incoming. My first perpetual chrono.
> View attachment 15437158


Are those dual subdials? I don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> unfortunately it's a manual wind


Ouch! I hope it's easy to set.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Been busy with a new female for a bit. She like watches.
Right now she has my OP39 white.
















Never considered these Calibre de Cartier models but this is actually really really nice.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Hope all the Brethren are having a safe & enjoyable Labor Day! I had a couple buddies come over the morning and we cleared some brush that had gotten out of hand and then we chowed down on a breakfast baconator from Wendy's! Now just relaxing and binging Hawaii 5-0 as the mrs paints her latest.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Been busy with a new female for a bit. She like watches.
> Right now she has my OP39 white.
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

She's the one that had a Silver Snoopy too, which is her fave. She wants the other Speedy Snoopy and the grape OP39 too.
















That's my wrist (obviously). On her, it's quite loose because she's tiny.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Been busy with a new female for a bit. She like watches.
> Right now she has my OP39 white.
> 
> 
> ...


She must be schmokin hawt AND trustworthy for you to entrust the OP39 to her!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Trying to avoid the P, but is there anyone who really thinks term limits are a bad thing besides the legislators themselves? The founders intended for people from the community to serve their country in those positions for a few years and then get the heck out and back to their regular careers. But nowadays they do everything they can to dig their grimy claws in and never let go. And how does a Congressperson who makes $170k a year become filthy rich?
> 
> End rant, good talk, felt good...


I think term limits are a bad thing in legislative bodies. Missouri's legislature has already proven it by now being filled with rookies who know nothing about state operations - and are therefore even more vulnerable to the influences of lobbyists and big-wigs who can't be voted out of office.

The truth is, every incumbent is in danger of losing their job every time they go up for re-election. I don't understand this idea that just because somebody is in office once that they'll remain in office indefinitely. No public position, at least outside the Supreme Court, is a lifetime appointment in this country.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got a cousin who does commercial electrical work. Does well for himself.
> 
> Someone told me once, if you try to do your own plumbing and screw up, you get wet, but if you try to do your own electrical and screw up, you get dead!


Ask your cousin if he knows this subreddit:









r/conduitporn


r/conduitporn: Conduit **** is dedicated to showcasing The Art of Tidy Conduits. Electrical conduit, plumbing pipes, and gas pipes are all welcome.




www.reddit.com






```
https://www.reddit.com/r/conduitporn
```


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Savage banned.


Hopefully for good this time. Aside from being absurdly provocative toward the mods, what really stuck out about him was how his "this or that" threads usually involved dissimilar watches. There was no way of telling what he was really after, apart from something expensive. Even his description of what he thought was dressy and what he thought was casual didn't make sense.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


Saw a pair of shorts like those at the grocery store today.

Not saying what they were covering.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I think Norman has more toys than I do.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

How many more posts do we have to go?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> That would explain all the plumbers walking around with Richard Mille LE Plumber's watch


For most of my life I couldn't bear the thought of paying someone to do anything I could do myself. Plumbing was at the top of that list and for the most part it still is. I'll pay them to install a new hot water heater or use a torch in an enclosed space.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey. I just saw the Savage Guy has been banned again. How many times now, 3 or 4? Has his luck finally run out? Really strange situations when he returns with even stranger threads he initiates.


This is his third. The events leading to the second warranted a permaban, and he did almost exactly the same thing. Strange guy.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> She's the one that had a Silver Snoopy too, which is her fave. She wants the other Speedy Snoopy and the grape OP39 too.
> 
> ...


She's at least got good taste in watches 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> She must be schmokin hawt AND trustworthy for you to entrust the OP39 to her!


Read the next post. He's holding her Snoopy!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> She's at least got good taste in watches
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Sappie must have told he he was soon to be the King of Sealand.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Doesn't banned mean banned and not simply a timeout?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Even a timeout gets a "banned" label, so I don't think you can tell. I like the versions of forum software where the timeouts show cumulatively under your avatar.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is that even possible?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Bet it would cost a fortune... Maybe 2 ranches that share the border.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> OoO Northern Chapter enjoying some late afternoon sunshine and infrapatellar bursitis 🤕
> View attachment 15437611


Did you increase your mileage too much? Kept wearing old shoes too long?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm guessing you didn't have sheep.... baaahhhh!
> 
> Woody Allen made me say it
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I wished....
Ever wonder why sheep balk if you try to load them on a sailing vessel?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think Rolex nailed it with those funky colours. It appeals to a whole new market segment that had been largely ignored. Mrs @mav liking it is a sign that they're doing things right.


I agree completely. It's a good homage to the fun Stella dial watches that Rolex used to offer. I have a terrible suspicion that I'm going to end up buying my wifey a few of these colors. Damn you Rolex! Damn you. ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Been busy with a new female for a bit. She like watches.
> Right now she has my OP39 white.


Unless you're absolutely certain she is a keeper I strongly recommend your giving her a loaner Omega rather than a Rolex.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Incoming. My first perpetual chrono.
> View attachment 15437158


Order a decent strap. This one is narrow.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> For most of my life I couldn't bear the thought of paying someone to do anything I could do myself. Plumbing was at the top of that list and for the most part it still is. I'll pay them to install a new hot water heater or use a torch in an enclosed space.


A true clueless 59


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> This is his third. The events leading to the second warranted a permaban, and he did almost exactly the same thing. Strange guy.


Will Rogers never met Savage Guy. •Will Rogers was a humorist who said "I never met a man I didn't like."•


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I agree completely. It's a good homage to the fun Stella dial watches that Rolex used to offer. I have a terrible suspicion that I'm going to end up buying my wifey a few of these colors. Damn you Rolex! Damn you. 😂


Still haven't checked yet to see if can actually order one. Have you? 
Blue is starting to be the one I'm most interested in.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Will Rogers never met Savage Guy. •Will Rogers was a humorist who said "I never met a man I didn't like."•


It's possible that Will Rogers was just lucky.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> And how does a Congressperson who makes $170k a year become filthy rich?
> 
> End rant, good talk, felt good...


To answer the first question yes term limits should be in place ,look at the creep now dead Kennedy no not the president one the other one Ted a senator for over 4 decades and then some like Robert Byrd triple K member and senator for over 5 decades ...

To question 2 that is my man called "influence" aka bought and paid for ...reality is ,these folks care about one thing and one thing only , POWER and w power comes money (it works the other way around too).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dang it, I got like 1 1/2 days of posts to catch up on...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> A true clueless 59


I hadn't even noticed a 30,000 milestone.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Dang it, I got like 1 1/2 days of posts to catch up on...


Only need to look at my posts.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Still haven't checked yet to see if can actually order one. Have you?
> Blue is starting to be the one I'm most interested in.


Black


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Did you increase your mileage too much? Kept wearing old shoes too long?


Too many years spent in the service of the Crown now taking its toll on my knees, aggravated by kneeling & ladder climbing while painting the Ponderosa. Not shoe related as I run barefoot most of the time.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Still haven't checked yet to see if can actually order one. Have you?
> Blue is starting to be the one I'm most interested in.


I've spoken to my AD and he told me that it shouldn't be an issue to get me any of the 36mm's once my wife decides on the color. She's going between Tiffany blue, green and yellow. According to him, there's already a long list for the new Sub (no surprise there) and the 41mm Tiffany Blue OP is the most in demand of the new OP's.

Interestingly since he sells pre-owned as well, he asked about my Fat Boy Sub and wanted to see if I wanted to sell it to him, and upgrade to the new one. Straight trade, no additional cash. I declined. Long live the Fat Boy!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> For most of my life I couldn't bear the thought of paying someone to do anything I could do myself. Plumbing was at the top of that list and for the most part it still is. I'll pay them to install a new hot water heater or use a torch in an enclosed space.


Had a neighbor from the condo down the hall knock on our door in a panic because he broke the handle off his bathroom faucet and didn't know how to stop it. He didn't even have pliers or a wrench. ??‍♂ What kind of man doesn't at least have five basic hand tools?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Even a timeout gets a "banned" label, so I don't think you can tell. I like the versions of forum software where the timeouts show cumulatively under your avatar.


Like badges of honor 😄


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> To answer the first question yes term limits should be in place ,look at the creep now dead Kennedy no not the president one the other one Ted a senator for over 4 decades and then some like Robert Byrd triple K member and senator for over 5 decades ...
> 
> To question 2 that is my man called "influence" aka bought and paid for ...reality is ,these folks care about one thing and one thing only , POWER and w power comes money (it works the other way around too).


You get a Top Gun High Five my man! Woah!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> She's the one that had a Silver Snoopy too, which is her fave. She wants the other Speedy Snoopy and the grape OP39 too.
> 
> ...


Just tried on the grape OP39. It's pretty cool, I do like it, but the AD is going to hold it for me so I can think on it for a couple more days.


















They also had the new white Luminor a couple guys seem to like.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Had a neighbor from the condo down the hall knock on our door in a panic because he broke the handle off his bathroom faucet and didn't know how to stop it. He didn't even have pliers or a wrench. ??‍♂ What kind of man doesn't at least have five basic hand tools?


When I got a real job, the first thing I spent big money on was tools (or what seemed like big money at the time). They've paid for themselves a few hundred times over, and that's no exaggeration.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> In re plumbing and the trades:
> 
> 1.The welding program at the local community college fills up immediately every semester.
> 2. Of my 8 BILs, the ones who are the most comfortable are electricians. One owns a solar panel install company and the other builds/flips/rents houses.
> ...


I love welding. Or let's say I really respect it because I can't weld for shyt. I took a night class many years ago because I always wanted to learn and it was a block away from the house. So much fun. Technically I can stick weld some. Would love to do a few more classes to really learn some proper techniques.

Building wise, the general contractors here are killing it. It's very hard to sub a house yourself nowadays unless you have some good connections. The general contractors have been steady driving the prices up since hurricane Katrina out here. Nothing for those guys to profit $150k per house.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Our bedroom floor
> View attachment 15437537


Don't know what the hell that is but I'm a sucker for gold chinese dragons.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I think term limits are a bad thing in legislative bodies. Missouri's legislature has already proven it by now being filled with rookies who know nothing about state operations - and are therefore even more vulnerable to the influences of lobbyists and big-wigs who can't be voted out of office.
> 
> The truth is, every incumbent is in danger of losing their job every time they go up for re-election. I don't understand this idea that just because somebody is in office once that they'll remain in office indefinitely. No public position, at least outside the Supreme Court, is a lifetime appointment in this country.


Respectfully disagree. Theoretically every incumbent is in danger of losing their job, but we all know there are many for whom that chance is minuscule. If we're talking Federal, two 6 year terms (12 years) is more than enough. This 40-50 year stuff is ridiculous.

I'll take my chances with some rookies. I have a great solution for your concern about these rookies without experience, let's write into the term limit law, that the outgoing legislator will stay on for one additional year (say a 7th or 13th) to provide on the job training and mentorship to their replacement. How's that for a public service? I'll start writing it up


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of pretty chicks, this young lady checks all the boxes.
> 
> View attachment 15437542
> 
> ...


Old buddy I used to work with would say "she got everything but me". 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> To answer the first question yes term limits should be in place ,look at the creep now dead Kennedy no not the president one the other one Ted a senator for over 4 decades and then some like Robert Byrd triple K member and senator for over 5 decades ...
> 
> To question 2 that is my man called "influence" aka bought and paid for ...reality is ,these folks care about one thing and one thing only , POWER and w power comes money (it works the other way around too).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Ask your cousin if he knows this subreddit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP!! We got some effing artists there!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Saw a pair of shorts like those at the grocery store today.
> 
> Not saying what they were covering.


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I think Norman has more toys than I do.
> View attachment 15437787


As it should be.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Read the next post. He's holding her Snoopy!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Huh, never heard it called that before...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's possible that Will Rogers was just lucky.


I believe he may have been calling guys he didn't like less than men. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Had a neighbor from the condo down the hall knock on our door in a panic because he broke the handle off his bathroom faucet and didn't know how to stop it. He didn't even have pliers or a wrench. ??‍♂ What kind of man doesn't at least have five basic hand tools?


I think we call them non-binary or something like that...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Just tried on the grape OP39. It's pretty cool, I do like it, but the AD is going to hold it for me so I can think on it for a couple more days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my watch!!! The white Pam is my favorite new watch I've seen lately.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think term limits are a bad thing in legislative bodies. Missouri's legislature has already proven it by now being filled with rookies who know nothing about state operations - and are therefore even more vulnerable to the influences of lobbyists and big-wigs who can't be voted out of office.
> 
> The truth is, every incumbent is in danger of losing their job every time they go up for re-election. I don't understand this idea that just because somebody is in office once that they'll remain in office indefinitely. No public position, at least outside the Supreme Court, is a lifetime appointment in this country.


This is a good point. The term needs to be long enough for someone to actually accomplish something.

I miss the days when a politician had a platform with specific goals and voting them in was a referendum to GET 'ER DUN!

Though I gotta say, if Trump is serious about a permanent mooon base I'd love to see that


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That's my watch!!! The white Pam is my favorite new watch I've seen lately.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I didn't have him take it out of the case, but it's definitely got some presence!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Read the next post. He's holding her Snoopy!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Ooohh, I like that as code for when one of us gets laid..."yeah, had a good time with the wife last night, got to hold her snoopy!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A couple of trusted seller greys getting the new Kermits in another week or so. Think $25k or so.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> This is a good point. The term needs to be long enough for someone to actually accomplish something.
> 
> I miss the days when a politician had a platform with specific goals and voting them in was a referendum to GET 'ER DUN!
> 
> Though I gotta say, if Trump is serious about a permanent mooon base I'd love to see that


Like I said above, 12 years seems plenty long enough to me (so 2 terms for Senators and 6 terms for House members, right?). I'd love to see, and I'll keep it fair here, Nancy Pelosi and Mitch McConnell have to go out and find a real job!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A couple of trusted seller greys getting the new Kermits in another week or so. Think $25k or so.
> 
> View attachment 15437909


Ugh


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> For most of my life I couldn't bear the thought of paying someone to do anything I could do myself. Plumbing was at the top of that list and for the most part it still is. I'll pay them to install a new hot water heater or use a torch in an enclosed space.


Same here. I usually only draw the line at major electrical jobs.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Same here. I usually only draw the line at major electrical jobs.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I start with Problem A. In trying to address this I cause Problems B & C. Having failed to fix Problem A I call the Tradesman to come and put it all to rights!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brother BSi, since you mentioned it, this is for you.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A couple of trusted seller greys getting the new Kermits in another week or so. Think $25k or so.
> 
> View attachment 15437909


Welcome to the next level of Rolex insanity and probably more hatred.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Same here. I usually only draw the line at major electrical jobs.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Fortunately I have good experience there. 35 years ago my mom built her dream house in the country and I did pretty much all of the electrical work with some help from her boyfriend, who did almost all the carpentry and plumbing. He didn't last, but the house is doing well.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Like I said above, 12 years seems plenty long enough to me (so 2 terms for Senators and 6 terms for House members, right?). I'd love to see, and I'll keep it fair here, Nancy Pelosi and Mitch McConnell have to go out and find a real job!


I actually did some scholastic research on term limits back in the day and it IMHO the only legit arguments against them were the danger of an un-elected kingmaker/machine just selecting/running their own pawns in office and the rise in power of the staffer/bureaucrat who would basically take a new legislator and "train" them for good or ill.

I have A LOT more to say in re opinions on electoral/legislative reforms...but this is probably not the place for my musings on the subject


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Just tried on the grape OP39. It's pretty cool, I do like it, but the AD is going to hold it for me so I can think on it for a couple more days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The white dial is pretty neat but that date looks hum how do I says this in ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> This is a good point. The term needs to be long enough for someone to actually accomplish something.
> 
> I miss the days when a politician had a platform with specific goals and voting them in was a referendum to GET 'ER DUN!
> 
> Though I gotta say, if Trump is serious about a permanent mooon base I'd love to see that


I hear I am on the first shuttle


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A couple of trusted seller greys getting the new Kermits in another week or so. Think $25k or so.
> 
> View attachment 15437909


Yeah huh NO 
Translation in PF language


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Like I said above, 12 years seems plenty long enough to me (so 2 terms for Senators and 6 terms for House members, right?). I'd love to see, and I'll keep it fair here, Nancy Pelosi and Mitch McConnell have to go out and find a real job!


A real job ....they would not even know where to look


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Sappie must have told he he was soon to be the King of Sealand.


Told her I'd give her a good job at the palace.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Unless you're absolutely certain she is a keeper I strongly recommend your giving her a loaner Omega rather than a Rolex.


I'm not thinking straight right now. Obviously you are right.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Just tried on the grape OP39. It's pretty cool, I do like it, but the AD is going to hold it for me so I can think on it for a couple more days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do the grape!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Ooohh, I like that as code for when one of us gets laid..."yeah, had a good time with the wife last night, got to hold her snoopy!"


I'll probably hold her Snoopy later this afternoon.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Do the grape!


I think I just might. Definitely leaning towards getting it.

Just for the heck of it, I tried on a white OP34. I know some guys are cool with the "classic" sizes, but it's too small for my tastes (TWSS)! Also tried on the white DJ41. I'm not sure if these are considered hard to find, but they actually had both the fluted and smooth bezel in white. Both were on the Oyster so maybe that's why. Bottom line DJ41 still just doesn't feel like the best fit for me.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Why do some people feel the need to insist that a Spring Drive is mechanical just because it is powered by a mainspring? And, if it is, why does Grand Seiko still offer mechanical calibres like the 9S65 and 9S85, or develop new mechanical calibres like the 9SA5, and the proof of concept remontoir tourbillon?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> The white dial is pretty neat but that date looks hum how do I says this in ...


I like the little date window although I would prefer to just see the 3 right there. I am hoping this is the new phase of their white dial designs. But I'm loving that watch. Didn't want to get a black luminor since the one I have is kind of a mix anyways. This one is pretty close to the luminor I need in my life. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I didn't have him take it out of the case, but it's definitely got some presence!


That PAM w/ white dial is a distraction, nothing more. If buying an OP39 grape will help you attain a Hulk, by all means go for it but only if you really like the watch. Since it is now a discontinued watch and not an immensely popular dial, ask for a nominal discount.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I wish I was this relaxed!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15438136
> 
> I wish I was this relaxed!


No **** sapiens is that relaxed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> Why do some people feel the need to insist that a Spring Drive is mechanical just because it is powered by a mainspring? And, if it is, why does Grand Seiko still offer mechanical calibres like the 9S65 and 9S85, or develop new mechanical calibres like the 9SA5, and the proof of concept remontoir tourbillon?


I've been trying to warm up to the spring drive but am not quite there yet.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> And you think that's a good thing??


Oh god no. Is much rather go without coffee than drink Starbucks. Much like said watch.

Thankfully in Australia Starbucks is very few and far between, much like said watch will be

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Last week I traded my SPB087 that was gaining at least 25 seconds per day for this SPB151:









The initial timegrapher information:

















However when timed to the atomic clock when worn, it seems to run +10 seconds per day. I haven't attempted to size the SS OEM bracelet as yet.









I put it on a custom 20/18 strap and timed it in this position over 24 hours: +5 seconds. So positional variation is +5 to +10 seconds per day compared to the now gone SPB087 that was all over the board.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> OoO Northern Chapter enjoying some late afternoon sunshine and infrapatellar bursitis
> View attachment 15437611


That bursitis sounds painful! How long you out for?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Nice TV


What about the wall? Jman put a lot of effort into that wall

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Been busy with a new female for a bit. She like watches.
> Right now she has my OP39 white.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice beer!

Hope you're having a great time with the new lady

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Respectfully disagree. Theoretically every incumbent is in danger of losing their job, but we all know there are many for whom that chance is minuscule. If we're talking Federal, two 6 year terms (12 years) is more than enough. This 40-50 year stuff is ridiculous.
> 
> I'll take my chances with some rookies. I have a great solution for your concern about these rookies without experience, let's write into the term limit law, that the outgoing legislator will stay on for one additional year (say a 7th or 13th) to provide on the job training and mentorship to their replacement. How's that for a public service? I'll start writing it up


I think the problem isn't how longtime officeholders might be out of touch (setting aside how some of them can't discern between Google and Facebook), it's how anonymized money has become an oversized influence (see Citizens United). So I think the proposed solution of regularly kicking people out - _regardless_ of talent and expertise - is not addressing the problem, and would even make the problem get worse. Each new batch of legislators have to learn the ropes, and if the institutional knowledge disappears, then outside influencers gain more power. Some of the newest members of Congress have spoken out about being coerced into "welcome breakfasts" hosted by corporate lobbyists, so imagine how much worse it would be if there were no senior leadership who could tell the newbies who the dirty players are.

It even works like this at very low levels like neighborhood organizations. I did some time on my condo association board, and if it weren't for the knowledge of other board members who had lived there for twenty or thirty years already, we would've been lost in the sauce for sure. (for example: "The last time we replaced the roof membrane was fifteen years ago, and the recommendation was to inspect and possibly replace it at twenty years, so we need to get it into the budget soon")


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


I have standards, bruh.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What about the wall? Jman put a lot of effort into that wall
> 
> Bro of OoO


Forget the wall, HOW ABOUT THAT VASE!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> She's the one that had a Silver Snoopy too, which is her fave. She wants the other Speedy Snoopy and the grape OP39 too.
> 
> ...


After seeing that omega did you tell her that 'things are not working out'? 

Bro of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I wanted to nickname the black dial/green bezel sub "John Stewart" after the African-American Green Lantern


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I've been trying to warm up to the spring drive but am not quite there yet.


I'm not fundamentally opposed to getting a Spring Drive, it's an interesting concept, but it appeals at an intellectual but not emotional level, so the price that Grand Seiko is asking doesn't quite do it for me. I would consider the entry-level SBGA283/285, but for that ugly printed power reserve subdial. But, every time I consider one, there's this a voice at the back of my head saying that if I'm going to get a quartz regulated movement, I should get a 9F HAQ instead, as the cost to service a Spring Drive 9R movement is even higher than for their mechanical 9S movements.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> *This is a good point. The term needs to be long enough for someone to actually accomplish something.*
> 
> I miss the days when a politician had a platform with specific goals and voting them in was a referendum to GET 'ER DUN!
> 
> Though I gotta say, if Trump is serious about a permanent mooon base I'd love to see that


Right, like how you'll never see senior leadership in the military (E-9 and O-4 and up) with less than about 18-20 years of experience. It takes most of them at least six years to learn how to handle just a platoon, and that's small potatoes compared to being, say, a county commissioner.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I actually did some scholastic research on term limits back in the day and it IMHO the only legit arguments against them were the danger of an un-elected kingmaker/machine just selecting/running their own pawns in office and the rise in power of the staffer/bureaucrat who would basically take a new legislator and "train" them for good or ill.
> 
> I have A LOT more to say in re opinions on electoral/legislative reforms...but this is probably not the place for my musings on the subject


IMO, I _suspect_ that those dangers are pretty significant on their own. I'd like to know how to prevent them from happening.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mleok said:


> Why do some people feel the need to insist that a Spring Drive is mechanical just because it is powered by a mainspring? And, if it is, why does Grand Seiko still offer mechanical calibres like the 9S65 and 9S85, or develop new mechanical calibres like the 9SA5, and the proof of concept remontoir tourbillon?


Hahahaha I like how you come in here to say this, nice work!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Last week I traded my SPB087 that was gaining at least 25 seconds per day for this SPB151:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks much better on the strap,you have it on than said bracelet

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahaha I like how you come in here to say this, nice work!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Godfrey

Mleok it's reading stupid arguments like that why I more or less stopped venturing out of here

Bro of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> IMO, I _suspect_ that those dangers are pretty significant on their own. *I'd like to know how to prevent them from happening.*


Me TOO, brother. I've spent many a night pondering that very thing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think it looks much better on the strap,you have it on than said bracelet
> 
> Bro of OoO


Thanks. This particular Seiko bracelet isn't bad but mostly have only my Rolexes exclusively on bracelets.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Me TOO, brother. I've spent many a night pondering that very thing.


I also think that $170k/yr isn't a lot when you might be SOL within just a few more years and have to find a new job after everyone knows who you are and half of 'em hate you. Every election cycle in DC is moving season in the Capitol Hill neighborhood.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Of all the Seiko's left, this SLA037 is the only one left that really piques my interest but am hard pressed to think about spending $6300 when









I could possibly pick up this one for only an additional $2500 more.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Of all the Seiko's left, this SLA037 is the only one left that really piques my interest but am hard pressed to think about spending $6300 when
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. You'd have to _really like_ Seikos. At half the price, yeah okay, but then we're also having to use "great value for money" which I don't think is a valid indicator of whether you'd actually love the watch.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> I hear I am on the first shuttle


Nah bro, Speedmaster owners are on the first shuttle. 😉


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Not too brag, but I have a prime rib standing roast in the oven! My first ever


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Our bedroom floor
> View attachment 15437537


I'm not sure what to think of that watch since the pic is so bad. What is it? Doing a search for "dragon pearl tourbillon" gives me a lot of red herrings (including a link to a K-Drama called "Legend Of The Dragon Pearl").


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Not too brag, but I have a prime rib standing roast in the oven! My first ever


Dude, you're gonna love it.

im cooking a bison prime rib roast this coming weekend


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Dude, you're gonna love it.
> 
> im cooking a bison prime rib roast this coming weekend


The only other thing, is the GE oven has the themometer probe, so I'm setting it to 120° and focusing on the side dishes! I'm so excited! Bison prime rib? Sign me up. Hell yeah!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I've spoken to my AD and he told me that it shouldn't be an issue to get me any of the 36mm's once my wife decides on the color. She's going between Tiffany blue, green and yellow. According to him, there's already a long list for the new Sub (no surprise there) and the 41mm Tiffany Blue OP is the most in demand of the new OP's.
> 
> Interestingly since he sells pre-owned as well, he asked about my Fat Boy Sub and wanted to see if I wanted to sell it to him, and upgrade to the new one. Straight trade, no additional cash. I declined. Long live the Fat Boy!


Very interesting.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Had a neighbor from the condo down the hall knock on our door in a panic because he broke the handle off his bathroom faucet and didn't know how to stop it. He didn't even have pliers or a wrench. ??‍♂ What kind of man doesn't at least have five basic hand tools?


Too easy...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I also think that $170k/yr isn't a lot when you might be SOL within just a few more years and have to find a new job after everyone knows who you are and half of 'em hate you. Every election cycle in DC is moving season in the Capitol Hill neighborhood.


One of my thoughts/ideas was that members of Congress spend most of their time IN their districts with office hours. With the advancements in technology they can have virtual committee meetings, etc. When they do have to be in D.C. they would stay in government provided housing (so no need for lavish D.C. home).

If they stay/work in their district the majority of the time then transitioning back to regular life post public-service will be easier. Also by staying in their district it makes it harder for all the K-street lobbyists to schmooze them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> When I got a real job, the first thing I spent big money on was tools (or what seemed like big money at the time). They've paid for themselves a few hundred times over, and that's no exaggeration.


Besides the obvious, my oldest tool is now 50. Not counting the ones from the 1800s hand me downs.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's a couple of watch photos from the long weekend...



















Passed by Cartier to pick up a blue alligator strap for my Santos. Looks better than the bracelet IMO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Dude, you're gonna love it.
> 
> im cooking a bison prime rib roast this coming weekend


And I'm going to where it's on the menu!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mleok said:


> Why do some people feel the need to insist that a Spring Drive is mechanical just because it is powered by a mainspring? And, if it is, why does Grand Seiko still offer mechanical calibres like the 9S65 and 9S85, or develop new mechanical calibres like the 9SA5, and the proof of concept remontoir tourbillon?


Need PF about now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Finished cutting my acres of grass...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Finished cutting my acres of grass...


Acres of grass is a foreign concept to me. HAHA

Apollo is probably jealous.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey. I just saw the Savage Guy has been banned again. How many times now, 3 or 4? Has his luck finally run out? Really strange situations when he returns with even stranger threads he initiates.


I stayed out of all his threads as I know it wasn't going to end well. True enough, Mike has his eyes on him and he crossed swords with Mike who is no nonsense. Bam!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I saw that too. Tell the Moderator how you really feel and the truth will set you free! Guy is allowed back but on double secret probation, and he blows it again. Not the first time he'd dissed Moderator Mike though. Guy's definitely several slices of bread short of a loaf.


After a while, you could see the pattern of his threads. He only starts Watch X vs Watch Y threads - what you think? Then everyone jumps on and he response to it. I'd say he had an innovative way to speed post without being caught. Except, Mike is too smart for him. Savage.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> And I'm going to where it's on the menu!


You coming over? Bring Mrs BT


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got a cousin who does commercial electrical work. Does well for himself.
> 
> Someone told me once, if you try to do your own plumbing and screw up, you get wet, but if you try to do your own electrical and screw up, you get dead!


Electrical power - Live for ON, Dead for isolated. In this case dead is dead.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Here's a couple of watch photos from the long weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Are you saying pretty chicks don't need plumbing?


No, I was responding to AL that suggested to buy a plumbing business and managing it. But being the manager also means you don't go out to the field or do house calls.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Watching jaws w fat one


Isn't that like diving from the comfort of your couch?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Acres of grass is a foreign concept to me. HAHA
> 
> Apollo is probably jealous.


Everyone is picking corn. Here's my front yard... Those woods in the distance are Mrs BT s.















Traffic is tough this time of day. 10 year old cousin of Mrs BT driving.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. This particular Seiko bracelet isn't bad but mostly have only my Rolexes exclusively on bracelets.


Rolexes work well on bracelets, pretty much every other watch I own I prefer the strap


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> lol, done that  one foot on either side.











Like this?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> She's the one that had a Silver Snoopy too, which is her fave. She wants the other Speedy Snoopy and the grape OP39 too.
> 
> ...


Noice


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Everyone is picking corn. Here's my front yard... Those woods in the distance are Mrs BT s.
> View attachment 15438334
> View attachment 15438336
> 
> ...


Lawn is looking well-manicured!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> One of my thoughts/ideas was that members of Congress spend most of their time IN their districts with office hours. With the advancements in technology they can have virtual committee meetings, etc. When they do have to be in D.C. they would stay in government provided housing (so no need for lavish D.C. home).
> 
> If they stay/work in their district the majority of the time then transitioning back to regular life post public-service will be easier. Also by staying in their district it makes it harder for all the K-street lobbyists to schmooze them.


I can say that homes in the neighborhood are expensive af (3br townhomes were $1.2mil last I looked; our 425 sqft studio sold for over $300k) and small apartments are good enough for temporary housing.

And I think it's funny when people complain that members of Congress are not spending every day at the Capitol working in their offices - because they still need to spend a lot of time talking with their constituents at home _and_ travel abroad on occasion. Because, after all, domestic policies have international repercussions, so our cousin's husband in the House traveled with a group to SE Asia to talk about agriculture economics.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

delco714 said:


> The only other thing, is the GE oven has the themometer probe, so I'm setting it to 120° and focusing on the side dishes! I'm so excited! Bison prime rib? Sign me up. Hell yeah!


Are you reverse roasting (low 200-250F, rest , finish high 450F) or traditional (opposite)?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Saw a pair of shorts like those at the grocery store today.
> 
> Not saying what they were covering.


Okay, there are some people who must not wear those shorts.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Are you reverse roasting (low 200-250F, rest , finish high 450F) or traditional (opposite)?


High start, low finish, rest.
Convection roast


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Read the next post. He's holding her Snoopy!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


He may soon hold more than just Snoopy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I agree completely. It's a good homage to the fun Stella dial watches that Rolex used to offer. I have a terrible suspicion that I'm going to end up buying my wifey a few of these colors. Damn you Rolex! Damn you.


Good thing is that my wife is quite conservative with watch colours. She has decided that she wants.... black.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Unless you're absolutely certain she is a keeper I strongly recommend your giving her a loaner Omega rather than a Rolex.


She's letting hold her favourite Snoopy. What do ya think?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Are you reverse roasting (low 200-250F, rest , finish high 450F) or traditional (opposite)?


Godfrey

and i like all the garlic, rosemary (do I spot thyme as well) that you put on it! Looks fantastic !!!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mleok said:


> Why do some people feel the need to insist that a Spring Drive is mechanical just because it is powered by a mainspring? And, if it is, why does Grand Seiko still offer mechanical calibres like the 9S65 and 9S85, or develop new mechanical calibres like the 9SA5, and the proof of concept remontoir tourbillon?


Spring drive is electro- mechanical. It's a hybrid with both electronics and mechanical parts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15438136
> 
> I wish I was this relaxed!


Aw... so cute


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've been trying to warm up to the spring drive but am not quite there yet.


My AD which also sells Grand Seiko has been trying to get me to buy them. She said "why do you need another Sub? Buy this, it's very good"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh god no. Is much rather go without coffee than drink Starbucks. Much like said watch.
> 
> Thankfully in Australia Starbucks is very few and far between, much like said watch will be
> 
> Bro of OoO


Is there even a Starbucks in Sydney?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> After seeing that omega did you tell her that 'things are not working out'?
> 
> Bro of OoO


At least she won't go after his Rolex watches


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Really putting my diver through its paces on this lazy (and warm!) Labor Day in the states


















I know, I know: "nice water"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Not too brag, but I have a prime rib standing roast in the oven! My first ever


Next time do a yorkshire pudding underneath. Absolutely divine!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm not sure what to think of that watch since the pic is so bad. What is it? Doing a search for "dragon pearl tourbillon" gives me a lot of red herrings (including a link to a K-Drama called "Legend Of The Dragon Pearl").


There's some really nice watches if you venture over to the Chinese watch sub-forum


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mleok said:


> Why do some people feel the need to insist that a Spring Drive is mechanical just because it is powered by a mainspring? And, if it is, why does Grand Seiko still offer mechanical calibres like the 9S65 and 9S85, or develop new mechanical calibres like the 9SA5, and the proof of concept remontoir tourbillon?


The fact that the capacitor is powered by mechanical means instead of a battery is enough for me. No battery = mechanical movement. They just need to thin it down a smidge and get the right dial/handset and I'm sold.

The snowflake is damn close, the GMT version is even better.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I've spoken to my AD and he told me that it shouldn't be an issue to get me any of the 36mm's once my wife decides on the color. She's going between Tiffany blue, green and yellow. According to him, there's already a long list for the new Sub (no surprise there) and the 41mm Tiffany Blue OP is the most in demand of the new OP's.
> 
> Interestingly since he sells pre-owned as well, he asked about my Fat Boy Sub and wanted to see if I wanted to sell it to him, and upgrade to the new one. Straight trade, no additional cash. I declined. Long live the Fat Boy!


I think the 114060 SubC will be one of the hotter items on the preowned market, even though people made disparaging remarks about the fat lugs, remarks that I always thought were unwarranted. Am I sorry I sold my SubC? No, not really since I can continue to enjoy it vicariously since I sold it to a good friend for what I paid for it. I can only keep so much and already have more than I should.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> The fact that* the capacitor* is powered by mechanical means instead of a battery is enough for me. No battery = mechanical movement. They just need to thin it down a smidge and get the right dial/handset and I'm sold.
> 
> The snowflake is damn close, the GMT version is even better.


There's no capacitor in a Spring Drive. All the energy that the watch uses comes from the mainspring. When it's done unwinding, the watch stops completely.

A Seiko Kinetic has no spring, and stores the energy from its rotor through a generator into a rechargeable cell. (maybe that's what you were thinking of?)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Here's a couple of watch photos from the long weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I particularly like that VC. Classic, elegant and understated.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> And I'm going to where it's on the menu!


Antelope outnumber people where you're going.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> There's no capacitor in a Spring Drive. All the energy that the watch uses comes from the mainspring. When it's done unwinding, the watch stops completely.


Is that really true, most electrical circuits have some sort of capacitor in it, even if it's not the primary means of storing energy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Need PF about now.


Definitely and PF's absence touches a raw nerve with me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I stayed out of all his threads as I know it wasn't going to end well. True enough, Mike has his eyes on him and he crossed swords with Mike who is no nonsense. Bam!


Savage Guy's just not right in the head. Almost painful to read his posts. Maybe he'll stay gone this time.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> The fact that the capacitor is powered by mechanical means instead of a battery is enough for me. No battery = mechanical movement.


Sigh...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mleok said:


> Is that really true, most electrical circuits have some sort of capacitor in it, even if it's not the primary means of storing energy.


If it's only serving a similar role as a transistor, or buffering the current from the glide wheel, it's really not the same thing as storing energy to run the watch when the mainspring is run down. It doesn't have a "sleep mode", it can't keep time for weeks like a Kinetic supposedly could, etc. It _has to have some wound-up energy_ in its mainspring, otherwise it's as dead as any unwound mechanical watch.

Okay, to be pedantic, sure, Spring Drive surely has a capacitor in its rectifier circuit. But it doesn't do what we expect a capacitor to do for a wristwatch - it doesn't store power for off-wrist timekeeping.









The Amazing History & Functionality Of The Seiko Spring Drive Movement | aBlogtoWatch


An in-depth look at the Seiko Spring Drive movement technology and the history of its development.



www.ablogtowatch.com












Rectifier - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My AD which also sells Grand Seiko has been trying to get me to buy them. She said "why do you need another Sub? Buy this, it's very good"


I think JMAN and BSF will both agree. I've seen a number of GS and Seiko spring drive models at Timeless in Plano TX.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> If it's only serving a similar role as a transistor, or buffering the current from the glide wheel, it's really not the same thing as storing energy to run the watch when the mainspring is run down. It doesn't have a "sleep mode", it can't keep time for weeks like a Kinetic supposedly could, etc. It _has to have some wound-up energy_ in its mainspring, otherwise it's as dead as any unwound mechanical watch.


Sure, I'm just referring to the statment that a Spring Drive has no capacitors. In any case, one could certainly imagine having a mainspring generating power on a "just in time" manner to power a traditional quartz movement, that would not make it a "mechanical" watch, just because it did not store its power using a battery.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Everyone is picking corn. Here's my front yard... Those woods in the distance are Mrs BT s.
> View attachment 15438334
> View attachment 15438336
> 
> ...


You are truly living the good life BT!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like this?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Any flat-earthers here?


United Nations are flat-earthers apparently.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mleok said:


> Sure, I'm just referring to the statment that a Spring Drive has no capacitors. In any case, one could certainly imagine having a mainspring generating power on a "just in time" manner to power a traditional quartz movement, that would not make it a "mechanical" watch, just because it did not store its power using a battery.


So your complaint about Spring Drive is that it's regulated by a quartz crystal, then?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> So your complaint about Spring Drive is that it's regulated by a quartz crystal, then?


Not a complaint per se, just an observation. A quartz regulated watch is at its essence a "quartz" watch.

The power source is a red herring, and was never the critical difference between a mechanical and a quartz watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mleok said:


> Not a complaint per se, just an observation. A quartz regulated watch is at its essence a "quartz" watch.


Just so we're on the same page about the difference between power and regulation.

Weren't some watches in the old days mechanically regulated - balance wheel, pallet fork, and all - but driven by a motor powered by a battery?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm not sure what to think of that watch since the pic is so bad. What is it? Doing a search for "dragon pearl tourbillon" gives me a lot of red herrings (including a link to a K-Drama called "Legend Of The Dragon Pearl").


why focusing on the watch? It was a picture of the floor.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Just so we're on the same page about the difference between power and regulation.
> 
> Weren't some watches in the old days mechanically regulated - balance wheel, pallet fork, and all - but driven by a motor powered by a battery?


Are you referring to the Hamilton Electric?









Hamilton Electric: the Race to Create the World’s First Battery-Powered Watch - Worn & Wound


From time to time, we open Worn & Wound up to fellow enthusiasts, collectors, and niche specialists who want to write about a watch or subject we have yet to cover. Today, we’re featuring a guest post from Jarret Harkness, who’s going to tell us all about Hamilton’s important, and often...




wornandwound.com





But, yes, I think one needs to distinguish between power storage, power generation, and regulation.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't know what the hell that is but I'm a sucker for gold chinese dragons.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The Harmony of Dragon and Phoenix by Memorigin of HK. They exclusively produce tourbillon watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Order a decent strap. This one is narrow.


yup. Will do. Unfortunately, our AD cant get any orders through until after pandemic ends.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Ouch! I hope it's easy to set.


oddly enough, very easy to do so. I was pleasantly surprised.

I also thought i would need to wind regularly so no need to to set. But might treat it like my other calendars and moonphase and just set when i will use it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mleok said:


> Why do some people feel the need to insist that a Spring Drive is mechanical just because it is powered by a mainspring? And, if it is, why does Grand Seiko still offer mechanical calibres like the 9S65 and 9S85, or develop new mechanical calibres like the 9SA5, and the proof of concept remontoir tourbillon?


To demonstrate their technical competency in a ton of areas and to appeal to as many diff WISes as possible?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Are those dual subdials? I don't think I've seen that before.


yes sir. Subdials. 3 for chronograph and leap year. 6 for moonphase and date. 9 for seconds and 24 hour indicator.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I wanted to nickname the black dial/green bezel sub "John Stewart" after the African-American Green Lantern


Another comics geek!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mleok said:


> I'm not fundamentally opposed to getting a Spring Drive, it's an interesting concept, but it appeals at an intellectual but not emotional level, so the price that Grand Seiko is asking doesn't quite do it for me. I would consider the entry-level SBGA283/285, but for that ugly printed power reserve subdial. But, every time I consider one, there's this a voice at the back of my head saying that if I'm going to get a quartz regulated movement, I should get a 9F HAQ instead, as the cost to service a Spring Drive 9R movement is even higher than for their mechanical 9S movements.


All very true but there is something to be said for the uniqueness of SD, which makes it worth it to me.

And then there's the mesmerizing seconds sweep...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Rusty427 said:


> United Nations are flat-earthers apparently.


But they have access to really big wheat.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All very true but there is something to be said for the uniqueness of SD, which makes it worth it to me.
> 
> And then there's the mesmerizing seconds sweep...


All these statements are true without it being a purely mechanical watch. Indeed, it's precisely because it's a hybrid between a mechanical and a quartz watch which makes it unique.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> The Harmony of Dragon and Phoenix by Memorigin of HK. They exclusively produce tourbillon watches.
> View attachment 15438418


I'm both attracted and repelled. I'd love to see it running.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Besides the obvious, my oldest tool is now 50. Not counting the ones from the 1800s hand me downs.


I made Mrs. BW get her own tools so she wouldn't the order of the universe. That's worked out pretty well. She even copied my trick of keeping a few tools dedicated for use in specific places.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I think JMAN and BSF will both agree. I've seen a number of GS and Seiko spring drive models at Timeless in Plano TX.


And the accuracy of this LE SD (SBGA105) is uneffingbelievable! Wore it for 8 straight months and it gained a total of 5 seconds during that time! Nk. I was stunned.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> why focusing on the watch? It was a picture of the floor.
> View attachment 15438416


And every time you wear it gives you the finger ???


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mleok said:


> All these statements are true without it being a purely mechanical watch. Indeed, it's precisely because it's a hybrid between a mechanical and a quartz watch which makes it unique.


Yeah, I never weigh in on the mech vs. quartz debate; sorta like arguing how many angels can dance on the head of a pin.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> And every time you wear it gives you the finger ???


or the tail? 

nice catch. Never saw that before. Now i cant unsee it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm both attracted and repelled. I'd love to see it running.


dragons fly









View topic - The Harmony of Dragon and Phoenix


Shucks. If i need FB, IG, Youtube or Vimeo (none of which i have) to post a video, wont be able to. Viber me your Video , I’ll put it u...




www.philippinewatchclub.org


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I never weigh in on the mech vs. quartz debate; sorta like arguing how many angels can dance on the head of a pin.


I would have no argument with someone referring to Spring Drive as a mechanically powered, quartz regulated movement, but somehow some people seem to deny that the accuracy of Spring Drive is a direct consequence of the accuracy of its quartz reference signal, which is just denial of the facts.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> dragons fly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like this?


Sort of.... I like it better when the trucks are going forward, not reverse. Must be a northern hemisphere thing. 🤣


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

guess who

Enlisting in 19xx, he served for two years in the United States Marine Corps. He played the tuba and horn in the Marine Corps Band, and he was also skilled at playing the sousaphone and percussion.[5]


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> guess who
> 
> Enlisting in 19xx, he served for two years in the United States Marine Corps. He played the tuba and horn in the Marine Corps Band, and he was also skilled at playing the sousaphone and percussion.[5]


I can tell y'all that this would _not_ have been John Philip Sousa.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Next time do a yorkshire pudding underneath. Absolutely divine!


Rocked it!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I can tell y'all that this would _not_ have been John Philip Sousa.


I stumbled across it...hint 194x


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Are you reverse roasting (low 200-250F, rest , finish high 450F) or traditional (opposite)?


I'm a big fan of a reverse roast


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Rocked it!


Looks good altho I prefer mine a little more cooked... hate to ask what that is behind the meat in pic 2


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Looks good altho I prefer mine a little more cooked... hate to ask what that is behind the meat in pic 2


Haha sweet potatoes.
I would agree. I actually let it go a little longer than the recipes said (118 to 120), I think if I ever do it again, 125. Then rest. The probe system worked really well


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> The Harmony of Dragon and Phoenix by Memorigin of HK. They exclusively produce tourbillon watches.
> View attachment 15438418


Nice strap


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Haha sweet potatoes.
> I would agree. I actually let it go a little longer than the recipes said (118 to 120), I think if I ever do it again, 125. Then rest. The probe system worked really well


whew...thought it was something you brought home from work ;-) have you started new job yet?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Rocked it!


Looks great!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At least she won't go after his Rolex watches


She still has my OP39.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> whew...thought it was something you brought home from work ;-) have you started new job yet?


10/26. I was on call this 3 day weekend. Can't wait for some of that to change (better balance)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

check this out... wish I had stayed out..can we spell 2 active accounts?









Rolex Pyramid Dial - Added Value?


I own a 1993 Rolex 16233 Datejust that has the pyramid dial. Is this dial uncommon? Does it add more value to the watch? Or was it simply one of many dial choices when the watch was ordered new? (I am no the original owner)




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I stumbled across it...hint 194x


Hmm. Not Glenn Miller...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Hmm. Not Glenn Miller...


1946


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rode a horse


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Been debating it on and off for nearly a year, now.

Finally pulled the trigger on a JS Watch Co Sit NART 1948 (blue with Milanese strap). I have always loved what this brand has done and always respected the tiny nature of them. ETA movement (well, Soprod) on this one but the high level finished nature of the dial is pretty awesome.

Will post some pics once it comes in a few weeks. I went with the black date window, FYI. Not white date window.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

By the way, not sure who has read the Hodinkee piece on them . . .









Dispatches: A Visit To JS Watch Company In Reykjavik, Iceland


Ben Stiller, Viggo Mortensen, and Tobey Maguire have all visited Iceland's most famous watchmaker.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> check this out... wish I had stayed out..can we spell 2 active accounts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should start a bidding war.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Rode a horse


Its not Steve McQueen...he enlisted in the Marines in 1947. He's famous for being demoted 7 times.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Rocked it!


While I'm not a prime rib fan whatsoever, I love pretty food. Looks great man. Only PR I ever cared for was a place in Nola that would slice it and season both sides and put a fast very hot sear on both sides.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mleok said:


> Not a complaint per se, just an observation. A quartz regulated watch is at its essence a "quartz" watch.
> 
> The power source is a red herring, and was never the critical difference between a mechanical and a quartz watch.


Well put @mleok

I see the spring drive as a quartz watch. At best, it is electro-mechanical but is definitely not 100% a mechanical watch.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> why focusing on the watch? It was a picture of the floor.
> View attachment 15438416


Nice toe


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> why focusing on the watch? It was a picture of the floor.
> View attachment 15438416


What make & model is that @Pongster?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> The Harmony of Dragon and Phoenix by Memorigin of HK. They exclusively produce tourbillon watches.
> View attachment 15438418


#nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Its not Steve McQueen...he enlisted in the Marines in 1947. He's famous for being demoted 7 times.


Pernell Roberts...father figure to BSi


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> 1946





Betterthere said:


> Rode a horse


Ya got me. I'd have to look him up and even that's not guaranteeing success.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Ya got me. I'd have to look him up and even that's not guaranteeing success.


lol look up


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Hmm. Not Glenn Miller...


I used to play in a Big Band with a guy who was in the Army then, but he was a trombone player. He died a few years ago at 97. He played in multiple bands right up to the end. We played in a Dixieland Band, too.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She still has my OP39.


Holding your 🍇 while you hold her snoopy?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


Hey that looks like that green snake Mrs BT wanted me to kill.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Been debating it on and off for nearly a year, now.
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger on a JS Watch Co Sit NART 1948 (blue with Milanese strap). I have always loved what this brand has done and always respected the tiny nature of them. ETA movement (well, Soprod) on this one but the high level finished nature of the dial is pretty awesome.
> 
> Will post some pics once it comes in a few weeks. I went with the black date window, FYI. Not white date window.


Not a fan of the date window location regardless of color. Otherwise, it looks great.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Pernell Roberts...father figure to BSi


Yeah, certainly before my time. Looking at his bio, I guess I would've seen him in bit parts on Love Boat and stuff like that, but I don't think I ever watched Bonanza or Trapper John, MD (his biggest TV shows, maybe?).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, certainly before my time. Looking at his bio, I guess I would've seen him in bit parts on Love Boat and stuff like that, but I don't think I ever watched Bonanza or Trapper John, MD (his biggest TV shows, maybe?).


i watched Bonanza not enough violence to be my fave tho..trapper john didn't watch... I was watching episode of Death Valley Days and I thought he looked short which is why I looked him up.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Of all the Seiko's left, this SLA037 is the only one left that really piques my interest but am hard pressed to think about spending $6300 when
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be okay dropping that much on a Seiko, but at that price it needs to have a very finely-tuned movement, and a great bracelet with easy micro-adjust. And unfortunately, those are two things that Seiko just seems unwilling to do.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Pernell Roberts...father figure to BSi


I knew him as the 2nd Trapper John!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> I'd be okay dropping that much on a Seiko, but at that price it needs to have a very finely-tuned movement, and a great bracelet with easy mirco-adjust. And unfortunately, those are two things that Seiko just seems unwilling to do.


^this


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> ^this


you all are going to rile our Seiko fan boys


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Been debating it on and off for nearly a year, now.
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger on a JS Watch Co Sit NART 1948 (blue with Milanese strap). I have always loved what this brand has done and always respected the tiny nature of them. ETA movement (well, Soprod) on this one but the high level finished nature of the dial is pretty awesome.
> 
> Will post some pics once it comes in a few weeks. I went with the black date window, FYI. Not white date window.


I like how the main image on their site has the slogan, "_Probably_ the World's Smallest Watch Manufacturer".

I keep forgetting about them, but I should pay more attention as they're good-looking watches with a nice backstory. Plus I'll guarantee that I'd be the only one on my block with one (spotted a DJ in the parking lot today - nice, of course, but do I want the same watch as any other guy?).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What make & model is that @Pongster?


memorigin the harmony of dragon and phoenix automatic tourbillon


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> check this out... wish I had stayed out..can we spell 2 active accounts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


appears to have ended well...weird


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Finally getting to try the new strap out. I'm really digging this for a really casual black strap. I need to find some more old work boots to strip leather from. Can't mimic old worn leather.

























I'm low on material now.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Finally getting to try the new strap out. I'm really digging this for a really casual black strap. I need to find some more old work boots to strip leather from. Can't mimic old worn leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Stumbled onto this vid (helpfully including English subtitles). He talks about how brands are a way for us commoners to express our philosophies through our possessions (whereas the very rich can afford to choose specific art objects).

First line he says about Rolex is, "If someone wears a Submariner with a suit, it says 'New Money'"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

GregoryD said:


> I'd be okay dropping that much on a Seiko, but at that price it needs to have a very finely-tuned movement, and a great bracelet with easy micro-adjust. And unfortunately, those are two things that Seiko just seems unwilling to do.


Agreed and is why I'm not sure I see the value at that price point.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> you all are going to rile our Seiko fan boys


Although that model has great appeal, I think a large number of Seiko fan boys are going to concur that $6300 might be a bridge too far.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Rocked it!


Ya nailed it mate! What a beauty


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Although that model has great appeal, I think a large number of Seiko fan boys are going to concur that $6300 might be a bridge too far.


rolex territory


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice strap


Did you say strap?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She still has my OP39.


I can see where this is going


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Nice toe


You got a feet fetish?

Sporty, is that you?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> memorigin the harmony of dragon and phoenix automatic tourbillon


Thanks. I saw that in a later post. Cheers


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> She still has my OP39.


Whoa!!!!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

G'nite brethren...holiday weekend is over. back to work tomorrow.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Stumbled onto this vid (helpfully including English subtitles). He talks about how brands are a way for us commoners to express our philosophies through our possessions (whereas the very rich can afford to choose specific art objects).
> 
> First line he says about Rolex is, "If someone wears a Submariner with a suit, it says 'New Money'"


One day we really gotta define the term "new money". There's a definite class aspect along with a sense of style that you just can't buy. Old money will always be able to sniff them out. Of course I'm in the no money classification but I can different new and old money. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm both attracted and repelled. I'd love to see it running.


Like a trainwreck?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Stumbled onto this vid (helpfully including English subtitles). He talks about how brands are a way for us commoners to express our philosophies through our possessions (whereas the very rich can afford to choose specific art objects).
> 
> First line he says about Rolex is, "If someone wears a Submariner with a suit, it says 'New Money'"


GF

The episode of Treasure Hunters he's talking about includes this segment about a 1970 DJ. No subtitles, so I'm guessing about what they're saying. Seung-yeon (the guy in the other vid) comes in to talk about the history and appeal of Rolex, and then an expert takes over to authenticate the watch, giving it a market value near $3k-3500.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> One day we really gotta define the term "new money". There's a definite class aspect along with a sense of style that you just can't buy. Old money will always be able to sniff them out. Of course I'm in the no money classification but I can different new and old money. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think - who knows if I'm right - that "new money" talks about how they got there, and "old money" might talk about who they are.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> memorigin the harmony of dragon and phoenix automatic tourbillon


That's a mouthful for a dragon watch 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> That's a mouthful for a dragon watch 😅


and phoenix in a harmonious dance


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got a feet fetish?


Can't find Gal's toe pic 😭


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. I saw that in a later post. Cheers


yup that's why i added "automatic" as it was not in that post.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> One day we really gotta define the term "new money". There's a definite class aspect along with a sense of style that you just can't buy. Old money will always be able to sniff them out. Of course I'm in the no money classification but I can different new and old money. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Money is money. Either money, mo' money or no money.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> G'nite brethren...holiday weekend is over. back to work tomorrow.


Sleep tight. Don't let the Omega bugs bite.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Can't find Gal's toe pic 😭


Would you suck it?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> One day we really gotta define the term "new money". There's a definite class aspect along with a sense of style that you just can't buy. Old money will always be able to sniff them out. Of course I'm in the no money classification but I can different new and old money. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In Crazy Rich Asians, old money is wealth inherited and accumulated over a few generations. New money is wealth you earn yourself by your own merits.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Would you suck it?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And the accuracy of this LE SD (SBGA105) is uneffingbelievable! Wore it for 8 straight months and it gained a total of 5 seconds during that time! Nk. I was stunned.
> 
> View attachment 15438466


Not a bad looking watch my friend.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> yup that's why i added "automatic" as it was not in that post.


here's a manual wind. A carp becoming a dragon. From memorigin's zodiac series.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Finally getting to try the new strap out. I'm really digging this for a really casual black strap. I need to find some more old work boots to strip leather from. Can't mimic old worn leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> here's a manual wind. A carp becoming a dragon. From memorigin's zodiac series.
> View attachment 15438644


I don't know how the designers imagine this but it looks like the dragon trying to eat the carp..... Just saying.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I think - who knows if I'm right - that "new money" talks about how they got there, and "old money" might talk about who they are.


I talk about who I am but I don't have any money

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I talk about who I am but I don't have any money
> 
> Brother of OoO


Who are you again?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> here's a manual wind. A carp becoming a dragon. From memorigin's zodiac series.
> View attachment 15438644


Nice feet

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who are you again?


An Omega owner

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> An Omega owner
> 
> Brother of OoO


Left your Omega at home when you wore this?

(was gonna say "He said he's Batman" but the joke kinda changed while I went image searching)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Like a trainwreck?


It's definitely more appealing in focus.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Left your Omega at home when you wore this?
> 
> (was gonna say "He said he's Batman" but the joke kinda changed while I went image searching)


That's the kind of Batman an Omega owner would be

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Like this James Bond, bet he owns an Omega









Brother of OoO


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Left your Omega at home when you wore this?
> 
> (was gonna say "He said he's Batman" but the joke kinda changed while I went image searching)


You mean this?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> check this out... wish I had stayed out..can we spell 2 active accounts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah! That's not gonna end well.... the double account holder doesn't seem to even realize what's going on. Agree best to stay away.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I think - who knows if I'm right - that "new money" talks about how they got there, and "old money" might talk about who they are.


New money wants everyone too see that they have money.... they want you to see it. Big, flashy, in your face.

I'm nowhere near anyone with old money.... no idea how they think, lol.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That bursitis sounds painful! How long you out for?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Last time I suffered this problem, two years ago, I was off work for three weeks. Looking like a similar rate of recovery this time, I'm nearly two weeks in now. It just takes time, too much time it feels like for an impatient bugger like me. I never appreciate what a wonderful thing the human body is as much as when a part of it doesn't work as advertised.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll probably hold her Snoopy later this afternoon.


Let us know if Snoopy has a wet nose.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What about the wall? Jman put a lot of effort into that wall
> 
> Bro of OoO


Did the Mexicans pay for it?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> The Harmony of Dragon and Phoenix by Memorigin of HK. They exclusively produce *terrible* watches.
> View attachment 15438418


FIFY


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mleok said:


> Why do some people feel the need to insist that a Spring Drive is mechanical just because it is powered by a mainspring? And, if it is, why does Grand Seiko still offer mechanical calibres like the 9S65 and 9S85, or develop new mechanical calibres like the 9SA5, and the proof of concept remontoir tourbillon?


Interesting question. My guess is that it has a lot to do with pride in their R&D teams and less about maximising profits. It's like they are trying to keep up and even surpass Swiss and German watchmakers on their own playing fields, whilst at the same time going their own way with the Spring Drive. When they start using Silicon in their more traditional mechanical calibres they are likely going to jump in accuracy and precision.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Acres of grass is a foreign concept to me. HAHA
> 
> Apollo is probably jealous.


When I lived in Northern California you could find acres of grass if you looked.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My AD which also sells Grand Seiko has been trying to get me to buy them. She said "why do you need another Sub? Buy this, it's very good"


I pestered my AD about getting GS and now that they have I almost feel obligated to pick up one - really like their GMTs but waiting to compare them against the BLNR.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> The fact that the capacitor is powered by mechanical means instead of a battery is enough for me. No battery = mechanical movement. They just need to thin it down a smidge and get the right dial/handset and I'm sold.
> 
> The snowflake is damn close, the GMT version is even better.


Also quartz is a big part of their heritage. So, that might be another reason for Seiko to take pride in further developing quartz technology (like growing and fine turning their own crystals) and developing hybrids like the Spring Drive.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think the 114060 SubC will be one of the hotter items on the preowned market, even though people made disparaging remarks about the fat lugs, remarks that I always thought were unwarranted. Am I sorry I sold my SubC? No, not really since I can continue to enjoy it vicariously since I sold it to a good friend for what I paid for it. I can only keep so much and already have more than I should.


"will be"

Have you been deployed on a Sub with our one-balled friend for the last few years? Welcome to the surface 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> There's no capacitor in a Spring Drive. All the energy that the watch uses comes from the mainspring. When it's done unwinding, the watch stops completely.
> 
> A Seiko Kinetic has no spring, and stores the energy from its rotor through a generator into a rechargeable cell. (maybe that's what you were thinking of?)


Sure? I thought that there was some sort of capacitor to run the Spring Drive breaking system, aka electronic escapement.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mleok said:


> Is that really true, most electrical circuits have some sort of capacitor in it, even if it's not the primary means of storing energy.


#nra

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Don't worry, even the best snakes need to rest.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> FIFY


but if you like dragons. 

they also do custom modifications. Like what seiko does.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I made Mrs. BW get her own tools so she wouldn't the order of the universe. That's worked out pretty well. She even copied my trick of keeping a few tools dedicated for use in specific places.


I'm very particular about who uses my tool.

Interesting that Mrs BW keeps her tools in different places; most seem to simply prefer their nightstand.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I never weigh in on the mech vs. quartz debate; sorta like arguing how many angels can dance on the head of a pin.


Sounds like an interesting topic for the Rolex forum 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mleok said:


> Why do some people feel the need to insist that a Spring Drive is mechanical just because it is powered by a mainspring? And, if it is, why does Grand Seiko still offer mechanical calibres like the 9S65 and 9S85, or develop new mechanical calibres like the 9SA5, and the proof of concept remontoir tourbillon?


The word you're looking for is * idiots *.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Finally getting to try the new strap out. I'm really digging this for a really casual black strap. I need to find some more old work boots to strip leather from. Can't mimic old worn leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wow. You and @Black5 can have an ugly-chrono-off
> 
> Brother of OoO


He wins...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Say, wonder how @Black5 is holding up with their extended lockdown in Melbourne? I thought he can't go out and so he might come here to muse himself


I have a travel exemption - Gov contractor.
Between travel for work and study, not much free time remaining.

I heard something about some new Rolexes though haven't had a chance to watch the videos yet. Sub and DJ in 41?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Last time I chatted with him he was up to his neck in school work.


Yep.
Marketing unit now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope he's doing well but even in lockdown doing a masters/PhD will keep you busy
> 
> Brother of OoO


True dat...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah. You'd have to _really like_ Seikos. At half the price, yeah okay, but then we're also having to use "great value for money" which I don't think is a valid indicator of whether you'd actually love the watch.


It's not so much the price, but what you're getting FOR that price. I wouldn't mind paying the same price for a nicely designed/executed Seiko, as long as it gives me enough substance.

The simple fact that they still can't/won't guarantee any of their mechanical movements with a +/-2s or similar accuracy spec (the new 9SA5 is still rated at +5/-3) means I have no need to further look at any Seikos over $1,500. It just ain't worth it if they don't have the guts to go with that pretty face.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Guys, have a nice day!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> The fact that the capacitor is powered by mechanical means instead of a battery is enough for me. *No battery = mechanical movement*. They just need to thin it down a smidge and get the right dial/handset and I'm sold.
> 
> The snowflake is damn close, the GMT version is even better.


So a Solar-powered watch is a mechanical to you?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

GregoryD said:


> I'd be okay dropping that much on a Seiko, but at that price it needs to have a very finely-tuned movement, and a great bracelet with easy micro-adjust. And unfortunately, those are two things that Seiko just seems unwilling to do.


The movements are fairly easy and usually inexpensive to regulate but I agree that Seiko could do this before allowing them to leave the factory. Kind of makes me wonder if they bother regulating their less expensive movements at all, or if they just drop in off the shelf, robot made movements. Bracelets need improvement as my impressions is that many buyers simply replace the stock bracelet with a non OEM one (like Strapcode).


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> The movements are fairly easy and usually inexpensive to regulate but I agree that Seiko could do this before allowing them to leave the factory. Kind of makes me wonder if they bother regulating their less expensive movements at all, or if they just drop in off the shelf, robot made movements. Bracelets need improvement as my impressions is that many buyers simply replace the stock bracelet with a non OEM one (like Strapcode).


Regulation doesn't address positional variance and poor isochronism.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Everyone is picking corn. Here's my front yard... Those woods in the distance are Mrs BT s.
> View attachment 15438334
> View attachment 15438336
> 
> ...


Is that a front yard? I call that a field...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mleok said:


> Sigh...


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Just so we're on the same page about the difference between power and regulation.
> 
> Weren't some watches in the old days mechanically regulated - balance wheel, pallet fork, and all - but driven by a motor powered by a battery?


The word "hybrid" comes to mind.

For what it's worth, if the accuracy of the timing device (the primary function) rely on quartz regulation, it's not a mechanical watch to me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mleok said:


> Are you referring to the Hamilton Electric?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, #nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Rocked it!


Nicely done


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So a Solar-powered watch is a mechanical to you?


Yes. The gears and stepper motors driving the hands are mechanical in nature


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Last time I suffered this problem, two years ago, I was off work for three weeks. Looking like a similar rate of recovery this time, I'm nearly two weeks in now. It just takes time, too much time it feels like for an impatient bugger like me. I never appreciate what a wonderful thing the human body is as much as when a part of it doesn't work as advertised.


That's decent that the healing time Isn't so long. I had it in my hip at the start of the year and was not allowed to run for a couple of months which was annoying.

So true. It's amazing how much you take for granted with your health until something goes wrong

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I have a travel exemption - Gov contractor.
> Between travel for work and study, not much free time remaining.
> 
> I heard something about some new Rolexes though haven't had a chance to watch the videos yet. Sub and DJ in 41?
> ...


Good to hear you're well!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Are you reverse roasting (low 200-250F, rest , finish high 450F) or traditional (opposite)?


This was my last time Doing a reverse sear roast









Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Favorite photo from my archive.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mleok said:


> Regulation doesn't address positional variance and poor isochronism.


You took the words right out of my mouth there bro.

I am fairly confident in regulating a watch well, but I wouldn't attempt adjusting a movement..

Last month I mentioned I accidentally dropped my Tudor 79270 onto the marble flooring and it was running slow.

Regulated it a couple times since then and now it's timing nicely. It's gained 10.7s over the last 9 days so I'm happy. Looks like no substantial damage was done to the movement from that drop other than the flat spot on the case where it hit.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes. The gears and stepper motors driving the hands are mechanical in nature


You mean I've been driving an electric car (it's got a battery!!!!) all along without realizing it? 
Oh the horror!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mleok said:


> Regulation doesn't address positional variance and poor isochronism.


That's true. One of my Omegas in now running in the minus (ca. -0.5 spd) and as the newer movements have very little positional variance or isochronism it's basically impossible to self regulate. It's still under warranty so eventually I'll have to send it back to Omega. Just hoping it comes back closer to +1 spd than +5 spd.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Rocked it!


Perfect the first time!!!! Uniform color, no grey .... impressed!!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's true. One of my Omegas in now running in the minus (ca. -0.5 spd) and as the newer movements have very little positional variance or isochronism it's basically impossible to self regulate. It's still under warranty so eventually I'll have to send it back to Omega. Just hoping it comes back closer to +1 spd than +5 spd.


Personally if a watch is running consistently at around -0.5s a day I wouldn't regulate it. Yes I understand the desire to have it gaining rather than losing time but you're talking about an extremely small deviation.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Personally if a watch is running consistently at around -0.5s a day I wouldn't regulate it. Yes I understand the desire to have it gaining rather than losing time but you're talking about an extremely small deviation.


I know but it bugs me to have a watch running in the minus. One of the things I appreciate about Omega's specs. I still have a couple of years before I need to make a decision. I'm also waiting for a Weishi 1900 to see if I can possibly find some resting position in the plus.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Before kinetic and spring drive, seiko made this


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Did the Mexicans pay for it?


Ola como estas?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Before kinetic and spring drive, seiko made this
> View attachment 15438973


Totally unfamiliar to me -- what is it?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

One final beach day before the vacation is over.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Ola como estas?










Estoy muy bien, gracias


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> The word "hybrid" comes to mind.
> 
> For what it's worth, if the accuracy of the timing device (the primary function) rely on quartz regulation, it's not a mechanical watch to me.


That's why SD is so interesting to me, then - a hybrid that, IMO, is better than their Kinetic watches. Within my first couple months on WUS, before I even knew about SD, I wondered aloud if it would be possible to get rid of the battery while achieving quartz-like timekeeping consistency. Voilá - somebody pointed me to SD.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> ... Voilá - somebody pointed me to SD.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That's why SD is so interesting to me, then - a hybrid that, IMO, is better than their Kinetic watches. Within my first couple months on WUS, before I even knew about SD, I wondered aloud if it would be possible to get rid of the battery while achieving quartz-like timekeeping consistency. Voilá - somebody pointed me to SD.


The reason I prefer a 100% mechanical watch is simple - while it is true that Springdrive and quartz are no doubt technological advancements, their appearance on the watch scene took the watchmaking out of watchmaking.

It's like the auto-clutch manual transmissions - skill is no longer required for beautiful driving.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> One final beach day before the vacation is over.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> The reason I prefer a 100% mechanical watch is simple - while it is true that Springdrive and quartz are no doubt technological advancements, their appearance on the watch scene took the watchmaking out of watchmaking.
> 
> It's like the auto-clutch manual transmissions - skill is no longer required for beautiful driving.


That's true, too. There isn't any adjustment to be made to a SD to make it run great after assembly since all the hard engineering was done during R&D.

I'm also the guy who'd like to have both a Snowflake SD and a JLC True Seconds in my collection.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So a Solar-powered watch is a mechanical to you?


I dunno, maybe it is a translation error on the Seiko website, does "rechargeable battery" mean "you might be an idiot?" in your language? Besides, if the solar energy was directly driving the movement (kinda like the JLC Atmos, in a sense) then I might think of it more like a mechanical movement.









Mechanism and Recharging | FAQs | Customer Service | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This was my last time Doing a reverse sear roast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfection


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Perfection


Thanks

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sure? I thought that there was some sort of capacitor to run the Spring Drive breaking system, aka electronic escapement.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


In the rectifier circuit, apparently there's a capacitor (or three or four), but that's to convert the current from the glide-wheel-and-induction-coil combo into power that the IC can use. They're not there to store energy to drive the hands.

Although they _might_ amplify power as needed to apply the electromagnetic brake to the glide wheel. But I haven't seen a full wiring diagram (not that I'd be able to read it well enough anyway).

#nra etc

In any case, no, there isn't any electronic current that's used to _push_ the hands in a Spring Drive - the current is instead used to hold them back. If you start a SD from an empty unwind, the hands will spin fast for about a quarter-revolution of the dial while the glide wheel generates enough electricity to boot up the electronics board (quartz timekeeping circuit, braking controller, etc). Once the circuit is running and detects the speed of the glide wheel, _then_ it'll start to apply braking, _then_ the hands settle into the correct speed for displaying the time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Totally unfamiliar to me -- what is it?


automatic generating system. Pre cursor to the kinetic. I suppose the science is the same. Just didnt have the branding yet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey by my favorite designer, Genta


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I think the 114060 SubC will be one of the hotter items on the preowned market, even though people made disparaging remarks about the fat lugs, remarks that I always thought were unwarranted. Am I sorry I sold my SubC? No, not really since I can continue to enjoy it vicariously since I sold it to a good friend for what I paid for it. I can only keep so much and already have more than I should.


Yeah I agree. I continue to think that the way the 14060 went serves as a good template for how the 114060 will likely go trend-wise.

Thinking about my AD's offer in more detail, it makes sense. I think the new Sub is $8K and change, right? He takes in my 114060 as an even trade for the new one, polishes it up to make it look new again, and sells it for $13K or whatever the market rate is. He'll probably make around $11K on the whole deal.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I particularly like that VC. Classic, elegant and understated.


Thanks 59!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> So a Solar-powered watch is a mechanical to you?


Hmmm my outside solar lights have a battery... Are you saying that solar powered watches don't work at night? 
#nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Is that a front yard? I call that a field...


It's both.. Should show you our backyard.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> And every time you wear it gives you the finger ???


This goes under one of those things that is rarely seen but once you do, cannot be unseen. #foreverruined


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I dunno, maybe it is a translation error on the Seiko website, does "rechargeable battery" mean "you might be an idiot?" in your language? Besides, if the solar energy was directly driving the movement (kinda like the JLC Atmos, in a sense) then I might think of it more like a mechanical movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come now... We should reserve idiot for non OoO members. Besides we know we are all idiots here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Yeah I agree. I continue to think that the way the 14060 went serves as a good template for how the 114060 will likely go trend-wise.
> 
> Thinking about my AD's offer in more detail, it makes sense. I think the new Sub is $8K and change, right? He takes in my 114060 as an even trade for the new one, polishes it up to make it look new again, and sells it for $13K or whatever the market rate is. He'll probably make around $11K on the whole deal.


You are good with math.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Yeah I agree. I continue to think that the way the 14060 went serves as a good template for how the 114060 will likely go trend-wise.
> 
> Thinking about my AD's offer in more detail, it makes sense. I think the new Sub is $8K and change, right? He takes in my 114060 as an even trade for the new one, polishes it up to make it look new again, and sells it for $13K or whatever the market rate is. He'll probably make around $11K on the whole deal.


I don't think your AD would make anything close to $11,000 on that deal. Actually I might be tempted to accept the AD's offer if I were you (although I'm obviously not you) since you'd be getting a new 124060 with a calibre 3230 movement and a new five-year warranty. To me the case size / lug configuration is a nonissue. However I would not hand over a 114060 until the 124060 was in hand.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> why focusing on the watch? It was a picture of the floor.
> View attachment 15438416


@Pongster Now that I got to see this better on desktop, is the dial behind the hands actually etched and not simply printed?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> When I lived in Northern California you could find acres of grass if you looked.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


For sure. There's a lot of land outside of the major urban areas, mostly SF and LA. At least in LA, many of the newer houses are taking up the entire lot size and building vertically to increase the square footage.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I don't think your AD would make anything close to $11,000 on that deal. Actually I might be tempted to accept the AD's offer if I were you (although I'm obviously not you) since you'd be getting a new 124060 with a calibre 3230 movement and a new five-year warranty. To me the case size / lug configuration is a nonissue. However I would not hand over a 114060 until the 124060 was in hand.


That's a good series of points. IMO, the only _practical_ reason to keep the Fat Boy would be to keep the easier-to-service-independently older movement. But otherwise, plus the fresh warranty, it would be hard for me to pass it up. Unless I wanted to make the cash by selling the watch myself.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I don't think your AD would make anything close to $11,000 on that deal. Actually I might be tempted to accept the AD's offer if I were you (although I'm obviously not you) since you'd be getting a new 124060 with a calibre 3230 movement and a new five-year warranty. To me the case size / lug configuration is a nonissue. However I would not hand over a 114060 until the 124060 was in hand.


I declined it mostly because my 114060 has lots of sentimental value (first Rolex, and it marked a career milestone) and I really do prefer the fat lugs. My AD did say that he was calling every prior customer that he had ever sold a prior Fat Boy Sub to and making the same offer.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I don't think your AD would make anything close to $11,000 on that deal. Actually I might be tempted to accept the AD's offer if I were you (although I'm obviously not you) since you'd be getting a new 124060 with a calibre 3230 movement and a new five-year warranty. To me the case size / lug configuration is a nonissue. However I would not hand over a 114060 until the 124060 was in hand.


And you're right. I think the AD will make about $7K, not $11K. Assuming a 35% margin for the 124060, the AD makes $2,835. Assuming he sells the 114060 for $13K, the AD would make $4,400, $8100 in trade value plus $500 service cost. So the total is $7,235.

I had assumed a $5K trade in value prior. Oops. Still having my morning coffee...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth there bro.
> 
> I am fairly confident in regulating a watch well, but I wouldn't attempt adjusting a movement..
> 
> ...


Auuu, it must have hurt.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> For sure. There's a lot of land outside of the major urban areas, mostly SF and LA. At least in LA, many of the newer houses are taking up the entire lot size and building vertically to increase the square footage.


I'd want to build a Korean _hanok_ style house, with the rooms surrounding a central courtyard:



















Wow!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So was at Target on Sat for some shopping. Witnessed their security approaching a family of four without masks.

security: Sorry but masks are required inside our store.
father: Our religion forbids us from wearing a mask.
security: OK. (walks away)

Mrs Mav said if someone said that to her while picking up food, she would reply...










😂


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This was my last time Doing a reverse sear roast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect color, I could lick the screen!?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> You are good with math.


Me too, and yet I sold my 114060. Because I'm a watch lover, not a trader.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Auuu, it must have hurt.


Not as much as you'd think, it's only a watch after all.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I declined it mostly because my 114060 has lots of sentimental value (first Rolex, and it marked a career milestone) and I really do prefer the fat lugs. My AD did say that he was calling every prior customer that he had ever sold a prior Fat Boy Sub to and making the same offer.


The problem with your AD making such an offer might be does the AD immediately take possession of one's 114060 and hand over a 124060 at a later time? That would definitely be a no deal for me since the promised 124060 might never be handed over.

The AD could lose his Rolex contract like the AD that took a significant deposit from JMAN for a BLRO that was never delivered and left a very bad and lasting impression for JMAN against that business. In any case the deal is a nonstarter for you for the reasons you just gave.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Hmmm my outside solar lights have a battery... Are you saying that solar powered watches don't work at night?
> #nra


Old joke about a space ship exploring our solar system...

Captain: On this mission, we will be exploring the sun at super-close range.
First Officer: Captain, won't we get burned to a crisp?
Captain: We'll go at night, you moron!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> For sure. There's a lot of land outside of the major urban areas, mostly SF and LA. At least in LA, many of the newer houses are taking up the entire lot size and building vertically to increase the square footage.


All true but I was referring to growing another sort of grass in N Calif. 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I don't think your AD would make anything close to $11,000 on that deal. Actually I might be tempted to accept the AD's offer if I were you (although I'm obviously not you) since you'd be getting a new 124060 with a calibre 3230 movement and a new five-year warranty. To me the case size / lug configuration is a nonissue. However I would not hand over a 114060 until the 124060 was in hand.


Yeah, I'd do that trade in a heartbeat.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> Yeah I agree. I continue to think that the way the 14060 went serves as a good template for how the 114060 will likely go trend-wise.
> 
> Thinking about my AD's offer in more detail, it makes sense. I think the new Sub is $8K and change, right? He takes in my 114060 as an even trade for the new one, polishes it up to make it look new again, and sells it for $13K or whatever the market rate is. He'll probably make around $11K on the whole deal.


Oh yeah, he's gonna club the next guy over the head with the trade-in


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a good series of points. IMO, the only _practical_ reason to keep the Fat Boy would be to keep the easier-to-service-independently older movement. But otherwise, plus the fresh warranty, it would be hard for me to pass it up. Unless I wanted to make the cash by selling the watch myself.


Then the AD probably wouldn't sell you the new Sub...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Oh yeah, he's gonna club the next guy over the head with the trade-in


If fact....trade it in then YOU sell the new Sub for ridiculous grey price THEN you buy back your old Sub from the A.D. at $13K and you've made $$$ AND kept the Sub you love. Meahahaha!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> ...
> 
> The AD could lose his Rolex contract like the AD that took a significant deposit form JMAN for a BLRO that was never delivered and left a very bad and lasting impression for JMAN against that business.


59, are you saying I should have gotten the steak upfront??


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 59, are you saying I should have gotten the steak upfront??


ALWAYS insist on the steak upfront.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's yet another example egregious income inequality where women only make _*65%*_ of what men make.

Jeff Bezos is worth $200 billion while his ex-wife Mackenzie is only worth $68 billion. This is a fawking outrage!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> The problem with your AD making such an offer might be does the AD immediately take possession of one's 114060 and hand over a 124060 at a later time? That would definitely be a no deal for me since the promised 124060 might never be handed over.
> 
> The AD could lose his Rolex contract like the AD that took a significant deposit from JMAN for a BLRO that was never delivered and left a very bad and lasting impression for JMAN against that business. In any case the deal is a nonstarter for you for the reasons you just gave.


And to this day i shall never ever purchase anything from them again ...ever


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I'd do that trade in a heartbeat.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday, gentlemen










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's yet another example egregious income inequality where women only make _*65%*_ of what men make.
> 
> Jeff Bezos is worth $200 billion while his ex-wife Mackenzie is only worth $68 billion. This is a fawking outrage!!


No idea how she makes ends meat


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> No idea how she makes ends meat


Too easy.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I know but it bugs me to have a watch running in the minus. One of the things I appreciate about Omega's specs. I still have a couple of years before I need to make a decision. I'm also waiting for a Weishi 1900 to see if I can possibly find some resting position in the plus.


Just set it one minute fast, and adjust it when it reaches the correct time. It's not really any different than setting your watch to the correct time and adjusting it whenever it becomes more than a minute fast.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Tuesday, gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell give us some warning before showing this


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> All true but I was referring to growing another sort of grass in N Calif.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Ahhh. My cousin "specializes" in that sort of grass and was contemplating a move from Miami to Cali to "expand his operations".

My other cousin, from SF, and I told him to stay his ass in Miami. ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too easy.


On purpose


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I declined it mostly because my 114060 has lots of sentimental value (first Rolex, and it marked a career milestone) and I really do prefer the fat lugs. My AD did say that he was calling every prior customer that he had ever sold a prior Fat Boy Sub to and making the same offer.


But when does he expect to have the 124060 in hand?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> The problem with your AD making such an offer might be does the AD immediately take possession of one's 114060 and hand over a 124060 at a later time? That would definitely be a no deal for me since the promised 124060 might never be handed over.
> 
> The AD could lose his Rolex contract like the AD that took a significant deposit from JMAN for a BLRO that was never delivered and left a very bad and lasting impression for JMAN against that business. In any case the deal is a nonstarter for you for the reasons you just gave.


I can't say for certain since we never talked about the details of a trade but it seemed like in the future tense. I don't recall the exact words, but it was similar to, "If you're interested in selling your Submariner, I can put you on the list for the new one and you'll trade yours in with no additional cost. And I'll put you in the next shipment we get."

And I agree, even if I wanted to, that scenario is a non-starter. I would never pay an AD a deposit, hand over a watch before, sign a contract, let them withhold my warranty card, or any of the shenanigans some ADs are pulling these days. I think I mentioned here before that the AD, a different one, that I brought my Daytona from tried to hold my warranty card and that was a deal breaker. They relented as I held my ground on that one.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> But when does he expect to have the 124060 in hand?


Not sure, he said I would get one from his next shipment. I didn't ask.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd want to build a Korean _hanok_ style house, with the rooms surrounding a central courtyard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last one is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> If fact....trade it in then YOU sell the new Sub for ridiculous grey price THEN you buy back your old Sub from the A.D. at $13K and you've made $$$ AND kept the Sub you love. Meahahaha!


I like your thinking! It's starting to remind me of when we were kids trading baseball cards, you trade away from most prized card for another better one and somehow finagle your way back to the original one. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Stepped into raleigh ad to talk to Mgr. No idea when new will arrive. So no orders taken for OP41 or others. Yeah he filled out info in what I'm interested in.. Course may have tossed when I left. Yes I have purchased there before.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Tuesday, gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang it's Tuesday already










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang it's Tuesday already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow already Tuesday! Can't say I'm angry, since it feels like a Monday haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15439491


Perfect fit.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Love the Turtle.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Fall is coming, time for shopping.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

So my lady friend is texting me photos of MY watch on her. Should I be worried?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Fall is coming, time for shopping.



They should be at the front of each hat.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> They should be at the front of each hat.


No, anyone could say it to your face. And so he will do it behind your back.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> No, anyone could say it to your face. And so he will do it behind your back.


Good one


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

My Sinn should leave Sweden tonight ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So my lady friend is texting me photos of MY watch on her. Should I be worried?


Yeah... I think she's liking the Rolex more than the Omega.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah... I think she's liking the Rolex more than the Omega.


Well, if she wants to trade the Silver Snoopy, is do it. But that may cause other difficulties.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Fall is coming, time for shopping.


Taking orders. Choose your size.








One on the right is a poor seller for some reason. Not sure why, I swear it's 6" long ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> So my lady friend is texting me photos of MY watch on her. Should I be worried?


That OP39W is waaay too big on her wrist and advise you to reclaim it and give her an Omega in its place. We SoOoO members are here for you Sap.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Taking orders. Choose your size.
> View attachment 15439679
> 
> One on the right is a poor seller for some reason. Not sure why, I swear it's 6" long


Hahahahahaaaaaa! Very good!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Taking orders. Choose your size.
> View attachment 15439679
> 
> One on the right is a poor seller for some reason. Not sure why, I swear it's 6" long ?


That one's Costanza's


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> That OP39W is waaay too big I n her wrist and advise you to reclaim it and give her an Omega in its place. We SoOoO members are here for you Sap.


What is right is right.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

A real shock and disbelief ...




__





Sad... Nautilus sent to Switzerland - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


Sad... Nautilus sent to Switzerland Patek Philippe Discussion Forum



www.rolexforums.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So my lady friend is texting me photos of MY watch on her. Should I be worried?


I hope you are sending her pics of

Snoopy

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Fall is coming, time for shopping.


Gives new meaning to the words "back to back"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I hope you are sending her pics of
> 
> Snoopy
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Better than Woodstock


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> A real shock and disbelief ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The justification that I can imagine for the service center to basically throw up their hands and send it to Switzerland would be to make sure the Patek mothership sees it for themselves. Hell, maybe they'll track down the poor sap who made the bracelet, or at least narrow down the batch of Chinese "in-house"  steel that it would've come from.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> A real shock and disbelief ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard of a stainless steel watch rusting, let alone one from Patek. WOW!

PS - I know it can obviously happen but nonetheless...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> I've never heard of a stainless steel watch rusting, let alone one from Patek. WOW!
> 
> PS - I know it can obviously happen but nonetheless...


Somewhere someone wrote that he had a similar adventure with Patek.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Incoming in about an hour!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Somewhere someone wrote that he had a similar adventure with Patek.


I Googled "Patek rust" and came across this one: Deteriorating Patek quality, need ideas to stop my brand new blue 5711 from rusting - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So my lady friend is texting me photos of MY watch on her. Should I be worried?


Her hand looks great!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> That last one is INCREDIBLE!


Ain't it, tho?

We've been watching a couple different shows lately about house styles. One of them is something like "Incredible Homes" (or whatever) on Netflix that has a couple British presenters visiting various fabulous multimillion-dollar architectural masterpieces all over the world. Half the time, my wife says "Wow!", but she also often says, "...what a waste of space...", especially as the house could cover a quarter-acre on its own and it's just a retired couple's holiday home.

The other one is a Korean program (go figure) that features two teams of celebrities hunting down apartments or houses for a different family each week. Almost all of them are in urban areas, and a good portion are simply multi-story apartments. Unlike the middle-of-nowhere deserted vistas in the other program, they're all jammed close to other buildings. They all try to make use of every square meter of space, too, so the winning choice often is the one that's the least awkward.

What's interesting is how much more enthusiasm my wife shows for the good homes in the second program. We watch it every week, while we've basically stopped watching the Netflix one. I think she sees the larger homes as just being too much to maintain, physically and financially.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So my lady friend is texting me photos of MY watch on her. Should I be worried?


I clicked "like" but I'm a little worried that she coordinated her sweater with the USB stick.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Ain't it, tho?
> 
> We've been watching a couple different shows lately about house styles. One of them is something like "Incredible Homes" (or whatever) on Netflix that has a couple British presenters visiting various fabulous multimillion-dollar architectural masterpieces all over the world. Half the time, my wife says "Wow!", but she also often says, "...what a waste of space...", especially as the house could cover a quarter-acre on its own and it's just a retired couple's holiday home.
> 
> ...


What do you think is a big house and what, say, a standard?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> What do you think is a big house and what, say, a standard?


A standard is one I paid cash for a big one requires a mortgage. 
Lmao.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> A standard is one I paid cash for a big one requires a mortgage.
> Lmao.


Oh, I think I have a big house


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Oh, I think I have a big house


In case you didn't read the original OoO thread, 59 and I are the old retired codgers. BSF retired but not old.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15439491


Boom ...fat boy


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Her hand looks great!


It does!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> In case you didn't read the original OoO thread, 59 and I are the old retired codgers. BSF retired but not old.


How do I understand the word: codgers?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Perfect color, I could lick the screen!


Thansk

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Her hand looks great!


Agreed nice hand


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I clicked "like" but I'm a little worried that she coordinated her sweater with the USB stick.


Oooh. Didn't see that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> It does!


Godfrey

And it feels good too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Ahhh. My cousin "specializes" in that sort of grass and was contemplating a move from Miami to Cali to "expand his operations".
> 
> My other cousin, from SF, and I told him to stay his ass in Miami.


Careful with posts like this, it wouldn't be too hard to figure out who this cousin is as you've got your Instagram handle on display

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

#nicetrash


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Careful with posts like this, it wouldn't be too hard to figure out who this cousin is as you've got your Instagram handle on display
> 
> Bro of OoO


You already put your order in , didn't you


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd want to build a Korean _hanok_ style house, with the rooms surrounding a central courtyard:


My aunt and uncle had a layout like this in the house where my cousins grew up, although the rooms were swapped around a bit. It was a great setup.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> So my lady friend is texting me photos of MY watch on her. Should I be worried?


Does she still let you hold her Snoopy?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> What do you think is a big house and what, say, a standard?


It's changed each time we've moved.

Right now, I think "big house" is relative to how many people live in it - and how rarely some rooms get used.

I mean, we made do with a 400-ish sqft studio, but having two tubas and a bicycle made it super tight even though we got rid of the couch. Moved to a 1BR and we mostly used the dining area as storage; later, in a 2BR/2BA, we finally had space for our cousin to visit for a week or so.

Now we're in a 3br/2.5ba, three stories tall, and some of the space almost never gets used. The third bedroom has spent 100 of the last 104 weeks just holding our stuff.

I think back to going with our cousin to scope out a house he was getting ready to sell. It had so many rooms that I ran out of purposes for them before getting to the second floor. What next - set aside a bedroom-bathroom-office-workout-storage for our in-laws to use every two years?

So I suppose my line is drawn where we have rooms that hold boxes of things that I've forgotten about. Or when we have more rooms that fall under "nice to have" rather than "need".

To answer your question as what I think is too big for us, I don't see us going any bigger than where we are now with three bedrooms. We've already shopped around to go back into a 2-bedroom like before (and would probably have done it months ago if it made more financial sense).


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> I can't say for certain since we never talked about the details of a trade but it seemed like in the future tense. I don't recall the exact words, but it was similar to, "If you're interested in selling your Submariner, I can put you on the list for the new one and you'll trade yours in with no additional cost. And I'll put you in the next shipment we get."
> 
> And I agree, even if I wanted to, that scenario is a non-starter. I would never pay an AD a deposit, hand over a watch before, sign a contract, let them withhold my warranty card, or any of the shenanigans some ADs are pulling these days. I think I mentioned here before that the AD, a different one, that I brought my Daytona from tried to hold my warranty card and that was a deal breaker. They relented as I held my ground on that one.


Man you guys have some weird consumer laws in the the US. ADs could try that here but watch how quickly they'd get in trouble here for breaches in consumer law if they tried any of the stuff that I've read on here.

Bro of OoO


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> So was at Target on Sat for some shopping. Witnessed their security approaching a family of four without masks.
> 
> security: Sorry but masks are required inside our store.
> father: Our religion forbids us from wearing a mask.
> ...


Unfortunately, the way it works at Lowes and Home Depot here is that people wear a mask to get past the guard, but then take it off in the store.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> That last one is INCREDIBLE!


Tru dat

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> How do I understand the word: codgers?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Ain't it, tho?
> 
> We've been watching a couple different shows lately about house styles. One of them is something like "Incredible Homes" (or whatever) on Netflix that has a couple British presenters visiting various fabulous multimillion-dollar architectural masterpieces all over the world. Half the time, my wife says "Wow!", but she also often says, "...what a waste of space...", especially as the house could cover a quarter-acre on its own and it's just a retired couple's holiday home.
> 
> ...


I think Mrs BSi and Mrs Mav would agree 100% on the opinion of larger homes as just being too much to maintain, physically and financially. When we looked for a place, she didn't want something huge. Not only due to the unaffordable prices, but more cleaning, more maintenance, just more of everything. She just wanted a good kitchen, but not a big one but one with lots of cabinets for storage. She has A LOT of kitchenware. Honestly over half of the stuff in our kitchen, I'm totally clueless what it is or does. ?

I'm a bit more picky. I like mid-century modern design, lots of windows for natural lighting, etc. I love those case study houses.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> My aunt and uncle had a layout like this in the house where my cousins grew up, although the rooms were swapped around a bit. It was a great setup.


I think it'd be pretty cool. Now imagine it on a lot with maybe 10' of space between the exterior walls to the neighboring lots.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So my lady friend is texting me photos of MY watch on her. Should I be worried?


It's too big on her, hurry and get it back!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> In case you didn't read the original OoO thread, 59 and I are the old retired codgers. BSF retired but not old.


One out of two is not bad; 0.500 will get you into Cooperstown.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


>


Was going to look it up but BSi did it better. Thx.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> A real shock and disbelief ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh those watches are hideous

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@BigSeikoFan ;

Blue dial alert


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I hope you are sending her pics of
> 
> Snoopy
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I thought Sap called his Woodstock?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Unfortunately, the way it works at Lowes and Home Depot here is that people wear a mask to get past the guard, but then take it off in the store.


LOL who's going to enforce it!? Police?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mleok said:


> Just set it one minute fast, and adjust it when it reaches the correct time. It's not really any different than setting your watch to the correct time and adjusting it whenever it becomes more than a minute fast.


That's what I do. I'm minus 26 seconds since March 8, when DST started. If last year is any indication, it will speed up a bit in the cool weather. Even if it doesn't, I still won't get to a whole minute by the next DST change.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Better than Woodstock


NRA(ish)

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> That OP39W is waaay too big on her wrist and advise you to reclaim it and give her an Omega in its place. We SoOoO members are here for you Sap.


NRA!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does she still let you hold her Snoopy?


So far, yes. Only a matter of time because she is only starting to get to know me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I think it'd be pretty cool. Now imagine it on a lot with maybe 10' of space between the exterior walls to the neighboring lots.


Uh big no thanks... A mile is too close.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> I've never heard of a stainless steel watch rusting, let alone one from Patek. WOW!
> 
> PS - I know it can obviously happen but nonetheless...


Maybe Patek has been bought out by British Leyland?

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> My aunt and uncle had a layout like this in the house where my cousins grew up, although the rooms were swapped around a bit. It was a great setup.


Yeah bloody no I am not having my in-laws or parents in my house that is a no. If they are in, I am out to become a monk somewhere in the mountains


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I think Mrs BSi and Mrs Mav would agree 100% on the opinion of larger homes as just being too much to maintain, physically and financially. When we looked for a place, she didn't want something huge. Not only due to the unaffordable prices, but more cleaning, more maintenance, just more of everything. She just wanted a good kitchen, but not a big one but one with lots of cabinets for storage. She has A LOT of kitchenware. Honestly over half of the stuff in our kitchen, I'm totally clueless what it is or does. 😂
> 
> I'm a bit more picky. I like mid-century modern design, lots of windows for natural lighting, etc. I love those case study houses.


Left on my own (God forbid!), I'd go right back to a studio in the city. Either that or drop everything and look into a Buddhist monastery. I miss having a simple space.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> How do I understand the word: codgers?


Google

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

See 


jmanlay said:


> Yeah bloody no I am not having my in-laws or parents in my house that is a no. If they are in, I am out to become a monk somewhere in the mountains


See as I said earlier best thing a parent can do for their children is to save money and keep it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah bloody no I am not having my in-laws or parents in my house that is a no. If they are in,* I am out to become a monk somewhere in the mountains*





BarracksSi said:


> Left on my own (God forbid!), I'd go right back to a studio in the city. Either that or *drop everything and look into a Buddhist monastery.* I miss having a simple space.


BWAHAHAHA


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

What's with all the monk desire?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> It's too big on her, hurry and get it back!


All her watches are too big for her. She doesn't like ladies watches.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And it feels good too.


Hahaha

I can't wait for someone to come back to OoO with "what have I missed" I'm going to say "nothing apart from Sappie has been having regular sex"

Bro of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> @BigSeikoFan ;
> 
> Blue dial alert


Has the hallmarks of a watch that I would like, but it somehow misses the mark.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I can't wait for someone to come back to OoO with "what have I missed" I'm going to say "nothing apart from Sappie has been having regular sex"
> 
> Bro of OoO


Hope Bro Sap didn't give a link to OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I thought Sap called his Woodstock?
> 
> Bro of OoO


The little birdie packs a punch.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


>


BT has a John Deere too

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> What's with all the monk desire?


For me it's a big dollop of "fawk this noise"

Gimme one watch and my cat and some robes.

And this chair... and this remote.. and this lamp...

and this paddle game...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> BT has a John Deere too
> 
> Bro of OoO


That's true. How did you know?







and


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> How do I understand the word: codgers?


Old people, usually in a mildly negative sense or half-humorously.

#NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I can't wait for someone to come back to OoO with "what have I missed" I'm going to say "nothing apart from Sappie has been having regular sex"
> 
> Bro of OoO


Actually that's not true. This is a new female friend. We've been getting close though.

The woman with whom I spent a weekend in Whistler was someone else.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> I think Mrs BSi and Mrs Mav would agree 100% on the opinion of larger homes as just being too much to maintain, physically and financially. When we looked for a place, she didn't want something huge. Not only due to the unaffordable prices, but more cleaning, more maintenance, just more of everything. She just wanted a good kitchen, but not a big one but one with lots of cabinets for storage. She has A LOT of kitchenware. Honestly over half of the stuff in our kitchen, I'm totally clueless what it is or does.
> 
> I'm a bit more picky. I like mid-century modern design, lots of windows for natural lighting, etc. I love those case study houses.


So true. And the trend is that newer homes, here anyway, are bigger on the inside at the space of land.

"Big houses are great."

"Clean one yourself then we'll talk"

I love an Art Deco or modernest home with loads of natural light and modern kitchen and bathroom

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> What's with all the monk desire?


Not just any kind of monk a Monk DJ


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Hope Bro Sap didn't give a link to OoO


Nope. This will be a one way street. I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I know better than that!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> LOL who's going to enforce it!? Police?


Of course they're counting on the people inside being unwilling to enforce, just as they accept that denying entry at the door is easier from a practical and psychological standpoint (hence they have a mask that they're willing to pretend to wear).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually that's not true. This is a new female friend. We've been getting close though.
> 
> The woman with whom I spent a weekend in Whistler was someone else.


That's a lot to digest.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I can't wait for someone to come back to OoO with "what have I missed" I'm going to say "nothing apart from Sappie has been having regular sex"
> 
> Bro of OoO


Godfrey.

In fact that is more newsworthy than most things that happen here

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Of course they're counting on the people inside being unwilling to enforce, just as they accept that denying entry at the door is easier from a practical and psychological standpoint (hence they have a mask that they're willing to pretend to wear).


Reminds me of a bear story.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Hope Bro Sap didn't give a link to OoO


That's when you know she's a keeper

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And saw a furry body beside road near house.. Sad a 5 or 6 month old cub.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually that's not true. This is a new female friend. We've been getting close though.
> 
> The woman with whom I spent a weekend in Whistler was someone else.


Oh sh.t news got even better

My news is now upgraded to "Sap's being a ho" 

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> I've never heard of a stainless steel watch rusting, let alone one from Patek. WOW!
> 
> PS - I know it can obviously happen but nonetheless...


Maybe the OP is really a mole from one of the competing companies, planting the seeds of doubt...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> I Googled "Patek rust" and came across this one: Deteriorating Patek quality, need ideas to stop my brand new blue 5711 from rusting - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


If that is true, it's completely unacceptable.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually that's not true. This is a new female friend. We've been getting close though.
> 
> The woman with whom I spent a weekend in Whistler was someone else.


Also I just took new female friend to mean that there was something going on..... or will be soon enough 

Bro of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh sh.t news got even better
> 
> My news is now upgraded to "Sap's being a ho"
> 
> Bro of OoO


Well, I'm clearly not doing it right. No one is paying me.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> That's a lot to digest.


Too easy

Bro of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I can't wait for someone to come back to OoO with "what have I missed" I'm going to say "nothing apart from Sappie has been having regular sex"
> 
> Bro of OoO


Whereas all his sex used to be Irregular


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> And saw a furry body beside road near house.. Sad a 5 or 6 month old cub.




Bro of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Also I just took new female friend to mean that there was something going on..... or will be soon enough
> 
> Bro of OoO


Will be soon. Should be soon. Might be soon. Hopefully soon.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Post #17 in that second Patek thread says the rust looks like where the permanent pins got welded into place during normal assembly:




__





Deteriorating Patek quality, need ideas to stop my brand new blue 5711 from rusting - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


Deteriorating Patek quality, need ideas to stop my brand new blue 5711 from rusting Patek Philippe Discussion Forum



www.rolexforums.com







Mbbgysam said:


> Take a look at this Royal Oak bracelet video, which I'm assuming is very similar to a Nautilus bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Will be soon. Should be soon. Might be soon. Hopefully soon.


Go slow you never know...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I'm clearly not doing it right. No one is paying me.


You got a silver snoopy...... in my version of events

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> And saw a furry body beside road near house.. Sad a 5 or 6 month old cub.


 Dangit..


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Whereas all his sex used to be Irregular


Well yeah, you've seen his videos right? We don't call him the flip master becuase he's always trading watches

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Will be soon. Should be soon. Might be soon. Hopefully soon.


Nice, here's hoping on the soon bit!

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> And saw a furry body beside road near house.. Sad a 5 or 6 month old cub.


My bro in law hit a full size one in FL , car was done for and so was


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Reminds me of a bear story.


Bear stories are always good, except while they're happening.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> And saw a furry body beside road near house.. Sad a 5 or 6 month old cub.


We don't get a lot bear roadkill. I think they're mostly too smart. A couple years ago a motorcycle hit one on the Interstate. That wasn't good for either party.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> We don't get a lot bear roadkill. I think they're mostly too smart. A couple years ago a motorcycle hit one on the Interstate. That wasn't good for either party.


Got a lot of bears? We have quite a few... More bears more roadkill... Still hate to see. In the wild, about 50% survival rate first year.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Go slow you never know...


Yeah. That is the plan actually. This one happens to check more boxes than the other women that have been drawing my attention. So this one is to be cultivated.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. That is the plan actually. This one happens to check more boxes than the other women that have been drawing my attention. So this one is to be cultivated.


So you cultivate that one while you are cuuuultivating the other ones ...got it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got a silver snoopy...... in my version of events
> 
> Bro of OoO


Oh no. We just switched for the evening - she has my OP and I have her Calibre de Cartier Diver, but we forgot to switch back.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So true. And the trend is that newer homes, here anyway, are bigger on the inside at the space of land.
> 
> ...
> Bro of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Incoming!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

It's weird this Patek topic came up today. One of my best friends who I've known for 30 years now, single, successful, about to turn 50. He just bought himself a Ferrari and last night he asked me to help him buy a pre-owned Patek.

Budget it $20k. He wants white gold, white dial and no smaller than 38mm.

He's never been into watches and resale of it is not even on his radar, so box and papers isn't really necessary. Unfortunately, Patek is one of the brands I probably know the least about. Don't know much at all about their movements. At least he's not looking for anything with a bracelet  I've given him the usual advise to buy the seller and ask them a lot of questions. I recommended a display case back because that's what I'd want.

He did not like this:








But he did like these:


















I searched the usual spots, Chrono24, WatchRecon for ideas. There doesn't seem to be all that much variety of options within his criteria (budget, colors).

Any advise from the brethren would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> How do I understand the word: codgers?


A crude way of referring to elderly people.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thansk
> 
> Bro of OoO


Thanks for ..........?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh no. We just switched for the evening - she has my OP and I have her Calibre de Cartier Diver, but we forgot to switch back.


Reminds me of one time in high school marching band, we were getting on the bus to go to the game and one of the drummer girls calls over to one of the trombones, "Bill, I think you have my pants!"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Maybe Patek has been bought out by British Leyland?
> 
> Bro of OoO


LOL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> It's weird this Patek topic came up today. One of my best friends who I've known for 30 years now, single, successful, about to turn 50. He just bought himself a Ferrari and last night he asked me to help him buy a pre-owned Patek.
> 
> Budget it $20k. He wants white gold, white dial and no smaller than 38mm.
> 
> ...


All I know is that I really like the sector dial. The one with the hobnail bezel would look FAR better in person rather than a studio lightbox, though.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> BWAHAHAHA











Welcoming party at the monastery


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's when you know she's a keeper
> 
> Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. That is the plan actually. This one happens to check more boxes than the other women that have been drawing my attention. So this one is to be cultivated.


I think she is going to reverse Google that image to see where it pops up on the net. Then she is going to read everything we say about the meeting you've had.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Incoming!
> View attachment 15439944


Nice


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Welcoming party at the monastery


I was imagining this as a welcoming party:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think she is going to reverse Google that image to see where it pops up on the net. Then she is going to read everything we say about the meeting you've had.


One can do that?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> BT has a John Deere too
> 
> Bro of OoO


A Southern man need at least on John Deere product


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Welcoming party at the monastery


I'm wondering where that's from because it looks sloppy as shyt. Are the two rows on the left all rookies?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I was imagining this as a welcoming party:


You wished. 

There'll be wax on, wax off for 10 years first


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm wondering where that's from because it looks sloppy as shyt. Are the two rows on the left all rookies?


Don't know. Just what came up on gif


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually that's not true. This is a new female friend. We've been getting close though.
> 
> The woman with whom I spent a weekend in Whistler was someone else.


Sooner than later you might have more gf's than watches. If and when that happens alert me and I'll send you this:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. That is the plan actually. This one happens to check more boxes than the other women that have been drawing my attention. So this one is to be cultivated.


I did that with my current GF for those reasons and so far so good


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh no. We just switched for the evening - she has my OP and I have her Calibre de Cartier Diver, but we forgot to switch back.


Oh you got screwed in that one.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I was imagining this as a welcoming party:


But would be welcomed by


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh no. We just switched for the evening - she has my OP and I have her Calibre de Cartier Diver, but we forgot to switch back.


Switch back ASAP!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A crude way of referring to elderly people.


Old geezers better terminology.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Switch back ASAP!!


Too late. She's not letting go of that OP39W, now that it's discontinued


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Old geezers better terminology.


I am trying to be polite on the internet


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> Incoming!
> View attachment 15439927
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats dude! Looks great!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Are out tonight and saw this car at the restaurant. Thought of PF. Come back @Panerol Forte


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

And this one parked next to the McLaren


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. That is the plan actually. This one happens to check more boxes than the other women that have been drawing my attention. So this one is to be cultivated.


Wait, somebody said Jenna checks all the boxes too.










You're dating Jenna?!?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> @Pongster Now that I got to see this better on desktop, is the dial behind the hands actually etched and not simply printed?


yes sir. Like a mini sculpture. 3D.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Got a lot of bears? We have quite a few... More bears more roadkill... Still hate to see. In the wild, about 50% survival rate first year.


We used to have an absurd number. The population density reached almost four bears per square mile in a roughly four-county area defined by the state, whereas a geographically comparable area across the Delaware in PA was one bear per three square miles. Resumption of hunting has brought it back down a few notches. Plentiful human food sources are a big part of the problem. The normal number of cubs went up to three and as many as five have been spotted.

They're also getting big. They've bagged quite a few in the 600+ pound range and several over 700 pounds and at least one over 800 pounds.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm wondering where that's from because it looks sloppy as shyt. Are the two rows on the left all rookies?


Exactly what I thought!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You wished.
> 
> There'll be wax on, wax off for 10 years first


They can polish me!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Sooner than later you might have more gf's than watches. If and when that happens alert me and I'll send you this:


That would definitely dry up my prospects.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I did that with my current GF for those reasons and so far so good


Good to hear, my friend!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh you got screwed in that one.


And not in a good way!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wait, somebody said Jenna checks all the boxes too.
> 
> View attachment 15440004
> 
> ...


Well, aside from being a bit young for me, I heard she doesn't suck.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Are out tonight and saw this car at the restaurant. Thought of PF. Come back @Panerol Forte





5959HH said:


> And this one parked next to the McLaren


My conclusion? Drivers of expensive cars don't know how to park their cars.

Here's a video on how to park those cars. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wait, somebody said Jenna checks all the boxes too.
> 
> You're dating Jenna?!?


I thought I read Jenna's cheeks....

and my mind wondered into wild imagination.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> They can polish me!


Not sure if you want them to apply the Boo-ka-ke polishing cream on your face too....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My conclusion? Drivers of expensive cars don't know how to park their cars.
> 
> Here's a video on how to park those cars.


Both of those exotic sports cars were parked in exclusive slots in front of the restaurant reserved for special, very important patrons.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Both of those exotic sports cars were parked in exclusive slots in front of the restaurant reserved for special, very important patrons.


Yes, doesn't change the fact that they didn't know how to park their car. I think it is a proverbial problem around the world. I have worked in different cities and countries and everywhere upmarket place that I have visited, I see exotic cars parked like these two.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, doesn't change the fact that they didn't know how to park their car. I think it is a proverbial problem around the world. I have worked in different cities and countries and everywhere upmarket place that I have visited, I see exotic cars parked like these two.


It looks like they were parked by valet?

I would agree with the overall analysis though, haha - see it all too often. Sometimes I see cars taking up two spots to keep another person from parking close (although this usually backfires and I lol) or really just idiots not knowing how to park...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> It looks like they were parked by valet?
> 
> I would agree with the overall analysis though, haha - see it all too often. Sometimes I see cars taking up two spots to keep another person from parking close (although this usually backfires and I lol) or really just idiots not knowing how to park...


Maybe. That's even worse. The valet should be fired.

Funny & true story time. When I was a young lad, I worked as a bell boy in a hotel during the holidays to earn some spare cash. One of the valet took a Ferrari 308 (that's going back a while) and took it for a spin - Ferris Bueller style and crashed the car while drifting the car round a right hand turn. He had to walk back to the hotel and the owner was driven home in the hotel's limo that night. Oh, he got fired and the hotel had to settle the big insurance bill.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not sure if you want them to apply the Boo-ka-ke polishing cream on your face too....




No no no. The girls would do the "wax-on wax-off" routine on me, until the job was done, as it were.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Both of those exotic sports cars were parked in exclusive slots in front of the restaurant reserved for special, very important patrons.


where was yours? and what restaurant is it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> It looks like they were parked by valet?
> 
> I would agree with the overall analysis though, haha - see it all too often. Sometimes I see cars taking up two spots to keep another person from parking close (although this usually backfires and I lol) or really just idiots not knowing how to park...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


glad i wasn't valet...I would have probably spaced them out also


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe. That's even worse. The valet should be fired.
> 
> Funny & true story time. When I was a young lad, I worked as a bell boy in a hotel during the holidays to earn some spare cash. One of the valet took a Ferrari 308 (that's going back a while) and took it for a spin - Ferris Bueller style and crashed the car while drifting the car round a right hand turn. He had to walk back to the hotel and the owner was driven home in the hotel's limo that night. Oh, he got fired and the hotel had to settle the big insurance bill.


Agreed!

And I know all too many stories like that; and not only valet, one of my friends left a dash cam in his car and caught the service center taking his C63 AMG (I think it was that car) for one he** of a joyride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Fall is coming, time for shopping.


Brainfuck. Hackers I suppose.

(Brainfuck is an obscure programming language nobody uses)


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> #nicetrash


Oscar is that you?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> Oscar is that you?


But he is green


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I was imagining this as a welcoming party:


Fat hope. Monastery you say? 😁


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My conclusion? Drivers of expensive cars don't know how to park their cars.
> 
> Here's a video on how to park those cars.


Ditto


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


> Fat hope. Monastery you say?
> View attachment 15440194


Castle Anthrax


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

If I were to ever get a gold f*ck you watch, it'll be this new one from my fav brand...










It's gorgeous!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> If I were to ever get a gold f*ck you watch, it'll be this new one from my fav brand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blue dial? white or black might be better.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> If I were to ever get a gold f*ck you watch, it'll be this new one from my fav brand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a gooooooood looking piece! Love how a darkish blue dial looks on gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> It looks like they were parked by valet?
> 
> I would agree with the overall analysis though, haha - see it all too often. Sometimes I see cars taking up two spots to keep another person from parking close (although this usually backfires and I lol) or really just idiots not knowing how to park...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, not sure if your M4 is stick or DCT. If it's DCT, don't ever let the valets park it. Mine is DCT.

Once with my old M4, also DCT, a valet didn't know how to put it in park right (easy), left it in neutral and didn't pull up the parking brake. The car started to roll. Mrs Mav was walking back to the car to get something, saw it start move from about 50 feet away, sprinted in her heels, jumped in and pulled the brake up. Otherwise it would have rolled into a ditch. She saved the day and the car, valet got yelled at.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> blue dial? white or black might be better.


Hmm, I'll have to disagree bro BT but blue is my favorite color and it looks so good with the pink gold.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Hmm, I'll have to disagree bro BT but blue is my favorite color and it looks so good with the pink gold.


I would have to defer to you not having seen one irl.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Bro, not sure if your M4 is stick or DCT. If it's DCT, don't ever let the valets park it. Mine is DCT.
> 
> Once with my old M4, also DCT, a valet didn't know how to put it in park right (easy), left it in neutral and didn't pull up the parking brake. The car started to roll. Mrs Mav was walking back to the car to get something, saw it start move from about 50 feet away, sprinted in her heels, jumped in and pulled the brake up. Otherwise it would have rolled into a ditch. She saved the day and the car, valet got yelled at.


DCT - I've had that issue. I feel weird explaining it, especially at places where valets have parked much more expensive cars, but I _always_ do. Overall, I try and park my car myself if I can

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Brainfuck. Hackers I suppose.
> 
> (Brainfuck is an obscure programming language nobody uses)


I am surprised that the word brainfuck doesn't get censored by the WUS software


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> And I know all too many stories like that; and not only valet, one of my friends left a dash cam in his car and caught the service center taking his C63 AMG (I think it was that car) for one he** of a joyride
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. We (mainly the Mrs) has caught the dealership doing - actually not doing what they billed us for. They denied it and we whipped out the video footage. Nowadays, they disabled our dash cam and once deleted footage from our dash cam. Bloody unhappy with them how they can be so dishonest and we have people here on WUS complaining about the 5 year service intervals. LOL.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I would have to defer to you not having seen one irl.


The black dial Overseas are pretty nice too. It's similar to a deep piano black lacquer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Fat hope. Monastery you say?
> View attachment 15440194


I think brother Sappie has curled up into a cocoon at the thought of being surrounded by a bunch of hairy old fat men.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. We (mainly the Mrs) has caught the dealership doing - actually not doing what they billed us for. They denied it and we whipped out the video footage. Nowadays, they disabled our dash cam and once deleted footage from our dash cam. Bloody unhappy with them how they can be so dishonest and we have people here on WUS complaining about the 5 year service intervals. LOL.


I never cease to be amazed at how shady you Aussies say automotive places are there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> The black dial Overseas are pretty nice too. It's similar to a deep piano black lacquer.


Stunning


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> The black dial Overseas are pretty nice too. It's similar to a deep piano black lacquer.


That's the watch, yeah.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Too late. She's not letting go of that OP39W, now that it's discontinued


Hopefully she creates an account on WUS and comes into OoO to speed post 100 posts


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I never cease to be amazed at how shady you Aussies say automotive places are there.


The incident with them deleting my video footage was when they took the car out for a test drive after a service and some stone chip hit the windscreen and cracked it. They even had the audacity to call us and suggest changing the windscreen because they found a small crack. They even swore that we gave them the car they way. Yeah right. F off was my answer but in the end we went elsewhere and got insurance to pay for it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hopefully she creates an account on WUS and comes into OoO to speed post 100 posts


And get banned?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Good to hear, my friend!


And you lot are referred to as "your Rolex friends from the internet"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My conclusion? Drivers of expensive cars don't know how to park their cars.
> 
> Here's a video on how to park those cars. 😁


Are you saying PF can't park? He strikes me as being the person who parks as far away as possible from stuff so no one comes near the car. Like I do ... just with a crappier car, a MUCH crappier car


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not sure if you want them to apply the Boo-ka-ke polishing cream on your face too....


You got a like for bukake .... but that probably raises more questions than answers


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, doesn't change the fact that they didn't know how to park their car. I think it is a proverbial problem around the world. I have worked in different cities and countries and everywhere upmarket place that I have visited, I see exotic cars parked like these two.


Probably a way of saying 'don't park next to me'; do that in a cheap car and it says 'stolen'


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> blue dial? white or black might be better.


He did say it was a 'f..k you' watch. Blue on that watch fits perfectly. Green would be even better


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And get banned?


Nah we'll let her do it, if only for @Sappie66 ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah we'll let her do it, if only for @Sappie66 ;-)


how else will she sell that OP39W?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Are you saying PF can't park? He strikes me as being the person who parks as far away as possible from stuff so no one comes near the car. Like I do ... just with a crappier car, a MUCH crappier car


We will let him answer that himself. 

I know he drives his Alfa Romeo Stelvio QF to the shops. He did once complain about how jealous poor people knifed his car.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

There needs to be a new forum for *x vs y* threads where Sappie had exchanged watches with.

_His OP39W vs Her Snoopy_
🥶


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Ditto
> 
> View attachment 15440198


Oops!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

FWIW


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> If I were to ever get a gold f*ck you watch, it'll be this new one from my fav brand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> blue dial? white or black might be better.


BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hopefully she creates an account on WUS and comes into OoO to speed post 100 posts


I liked this post with mixed feelings.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah we'll let her do it, if only for @Sappie66 ;-)


Again, very mixed feelings.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> There needs to be a new forum for *x vs y* threads where Sappie had exchanged watches with.
> 
> _His OP39W vs Her Snoopy_


It's called Craig's List, Facebook, etc.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> FWIW


Saw that too. Not sure how they could get the watch so quickly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Again, very mixed feelings.


Don't. Remember what happened the last time Sporty invited his girlfriend from TRF here? She was like Two-Face and you didn't know of who you were talking to. Suddenly, she goes all berserk and got banned. Nah, keep personal life out of WUS.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't. Remember what happened the last time Sporty invited his girlfriend from TRF here? She was like Two-Face and you didn't know of who you were talking to. Suddenly, she goes all berserk and got banned. Nah, keep personal life out of WUS.


Don't worry, 0o0 would be the last place I want her to be.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> #nicetrash


Been a while

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So my lady friend is texting me photos of MY watch on her. Should I be worried?


Hmmmm. A hairless arm (which you have) wearing an OP (that you own) and a pink sweater (a colour you've admitted to wearing). We don't need @Panerolforte to solve this one Watson! Fess up its actually your arm 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> All her watches are too big for her. She doesn't like ladies watches.


Always good to meet a woman who prefers large watches, i.e. a proper fit doesn't matter 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't worry, 0o0 would be the last place I want her to be.


Look it could work out really well to get it over and done with

"These losers, this is who I am" if she is fine, or better yet, thinks it's funny and lame all good.

If she thinks your weird you've gotten that out of the way 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Always good to meet a woman who prefers large watches, i.e. a proper fit doesn't matter
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Remember proper fit goes both running and large and small

..... posting for a friend

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Look it could work out really well to get it over and done with
> 
> "These losers, this is who I am" if she is fine, or better yet, thinks it's funny and lame all good.
> 
> ...


Godfrey

Or, more likely, she'll be super impressed by you being held in such high esteem by an international collection of captain of industry

I mean they even have two of their signature moves named after you 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't. Remember what happened the last time Sporty invited his girlfriend from TRF here? She was like Two-Face and you didn't know of who you were talking to. Suddenly, she goes all berserk and got banned. Nah, keep personal life out of WUS.


Hahaha Sporty's GF. She was great but her partner was quite the Ginault

Brother of OoO


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I can't wait for someone to come back to OoO with "what have I missed" I'm going to say "nothing apart from Sappie has been having regular sex"
> 
> Bro of OoO


Sappie has been having regular sex since way back. Just by himself is all ✊??


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sappie has been having regular sex since way back. Just by himself is all ✊??


Irregular?!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Are out tonight and saw this car at the restaurant. Thought of PF. Come back @Panerol Forte


Is PF's parking _that_ bad?

NRA. Obvs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't worry, 0o0 would be the last place I want her to be.


Smart man you are.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha Sporty's GF. She was great but her partner was quite the Ginault
> 
> Brother of OoO


Okay. To set the record straight and to be fair to him, someone here said something inflammatory which blew up the OoO. A few of you guys ganged up against Two-Face and Two-Face got banned.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


You need to clean the crumbs from your cup holders....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You need to clean the crumbs from your cup holders....


Ok, see below


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. To set the record straight and to be fair to him, *someone here said something inflammatory which blew up the OoO. A few of you guys ganged up against Two-Face and Two-Face got banned.*


I don't remember this part but that certainly sounds like something we'd do


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You need to clean the crumbs from your cup holders....


Done


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't mind this


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Great dial!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Great dial!


RJ in 2009 I chose it over a Sub because I wanted a date and hated the cyclops. I did however look at a Sea Dweller but they were too expensive.

Now I wear it more than any other watch and have gone full circle.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Don't mind this


One of the best GADA watches currently on the market with roots from the early 1950s


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> RJ in 2009 I chose it over a Sub because I wanted a date and hate the cyclops. I did however look at a Sea Dweller but they were too expensive.
> 
> Now I wear it more than any other watch and have gone full circle.


I made a similar decision in 2017 when I bought my PO. At the time, I was offered a Sub with 20% discount but liked the fit (larger than 40mm), dial and hands better; also not a fan of the cyclops. The 2500 is the first and best of the POs.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> One of the best GADA watches currently on the market with roots from the early 1950s
> 
> View attachment 15440394


If a dress/sports watch has to have a date I prefer it at 6 then at 3.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Turtle & one of the hounds.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Are you saying PF can't park? He strikes me as being the person who parks as far away as possible from stuff so no one comes near the car. Like I do ... just with a crappier car, a MUCH crappier car


Dunno. I'm taking PF as a guy who just parks that car without a care. Although he probably gets the special spots anyways.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. To set the record straight and to be fair to him, someone here said something inflammatory which blew up the OoO. A few of you guys ganged up against Two-Face and Two-Face got banned.


Don't think I was involved but she was quite annoying. Glad that's over.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't think I was involved but she was quite annoying. Glad that's over.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Janice & Fred? It was very strange.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Janice & Fred? It was very strange.


That's the one. I briefly tried to remember their names before losing interest

Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

So I've had the Laco a whole 13 hours...and now I kind of want to Sappie it to fund a step closer to MOR status. LOL


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

And by "Sappie it" I mean shave my arms and pretend to trade it with a mystery woman that is actually me in drag.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My sore knee (LMF) has improved enough for me to take the hounds for a short walk. The rains stopped, the clouds parted and the sun showed itself. Happy days!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> So I've had the Laco a whole 13 hours...and now I kind of want to Sappie it to fund a step closer to MOR status. LOL


I get it. For budget divers you would have a much better time building a custom Seiko.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SmOoOth...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Been a while
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Strap watch so summer too hot and I wore it for a month in dec/Jan so had to give it a rest


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's the one. I briefly tried to remember their names before losing interest
> 
> Brother of OoO


The lesson is, never try.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I've already watched this three times









The “Homage to F. A. Lange” anniversary edition - Watches & Wonders


The latest releases, trends in design, expert analyses, informative content: watchesandwonders.com reports on watchmaking as well as the bigger picture, with news on business trends, innovation, learning opportunities, sustainable development, and more. As a place to share ideas and experiences...




www.watchesandwonders.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok better pics but for less than 10k in house perpetual calendar not a bad offering but hey you buy it you keep it for life kind of like a Saab


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> SmOoOth...


That your watch in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Ok better pics but for less than 10k in house perpetual calendar not a bad offering but hey you buy it you keep it for life kind of like a Saab


I like it, tbh. The dial proportions look better than their existing perpetual calendar. There's an AD down the road; wonder if they'll carry it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> That your watch in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me?


New thread: "What watch do I put in my pocket to impress chicks?"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Me likey.
















Introducing: Seiko Presage Sharp Edged Series


Despite being a little more under-the-radar than their painfully cool Prospex collection, the Presage is nonetheless a serious contender to more classical Swiss timepieces. Now they’ve taken what they’ve learned with their limited edition Prospex drops and capsule collections and applied it...




oracleoftime.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Janice & Fred? It was very strange.


janice & fred was part of OoO?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> janice & fred was part of OoO?
> 
> View attachment 15440686


Sorta. It was like, "Check out our swinging neighbors"


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Are you saying PF can't park? He strikes me as being the person who parks as far away as possible from stuff so no one comes near the car. Like I do ... just with a crappier car, a MUCH crappier car


As if Bro PF EVER uses valet. He just calls and they run over and build the restaurant he wants on his estate so he can walk out his front door and straight to his seat


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> That your watch in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me?


No wonder those massive Panerais became so popular


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, aside from being a bit young for me, I heard she doesn't suck.


Too young?? Dude, she's almost 30...!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> New thread: "What watch do I put in my pocket to impress chicks?"


DSSD!

Next question


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Louis pulls out of Tiff









LVMH Pulls Out of Tiffany Takeover


The luxury-goods giant said it was backing out of its $16.2 billion takeover of Tiffany, in a sign of how trade tensions and the coronavirus pandemic have taken the air out of the highflying luxury industry.




 www.wsj.com


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Disclaimer: this is staged. The bracelet still has all the links so i can't "wear" it yet...but i did want to show it off at the office


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15440853
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: this is staged. The bracelet still has all the links so i can't "wear" it yet...but i did want to show it off at the office


nice paper clip


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Louis pulls out of Tiff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"When in doubt"

Hoping and not hoping that Tiffany has to liquidate everything.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Or, more likely, she'll be super impressed by you being held in such high esteem by an international collection of captain of industry
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ready for bed


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> "When in doubt"
> 
> Hoping and not hoping that Tiffany has to liquidate everything.


GF

What stupid reasons for the deal to go sour.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't think I was involved but she was quite annoying. Glad that's over.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Don't remember details but I thought she was edgy but okay, and Fred was uptight and douchy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't remember details but I thought she was edgy but okay, and Fred was uptight and douchy.


We might've also given her some extra slack for appearing to be a party girl.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> And by "Sappie it" I mean shave my arms and pretend to trade it with a mystery woman that is actually me in drag.


Even if you photograph only your watch arm, you have to buy in all the way, even down to the knickers, to ensure the right feel and a convincing photo.

This is what I've heard anyway.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> We might've also given her some extra slack for appearing to be a party girl.


It's funny the things you can get away with when you're female.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> We might've also given her some extra slack for appearing to be a party girl.


janice had a separate account from fred?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Bros,

I am thinking of adding a green dial/bezel watch to the collection.

It will be an occasional wear watch <$1,500 so no need to Daument with Hulks or Kermits etc ;-) but OoO suggestions are very welcome (no Alpinist, please).

The current candidates are (borrowed pics):

1. Cap'n Willard SPB153 ($1,100)









2. Sumo SPBJ103J1 ($750.00)










3. Oris Aquis Green 43.5mm (around $1,000 pre-owned)










Comparison:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> janice had a separate account from fred?


No, it was weird -- they shared the same account.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Bros,
> 
> I am thinking of adding a green dial/bezel watch to the collection.
> 
> ...


Aquis or Sumo. Don't like the shade of green on the other one.

I have the green Sumo, latest model. I'd say Aquis before Sumo.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15440853
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: this is staged. The bracelet still has all the links so i can't "wear" it yet...but i did want to show it off at the office


Nice. Sharp.
Typo, I mean nice Sharpie.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Bros,
> 
> I am thinking of adding a green dial/bezel watch to the collection.
> 
> ...


IMO the Willard. Still waiting on mine from Topper. It's becoming harder to get than a Rollie! HAHA


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> IMO the Willard. Still waiting on mine from Topper. It's becoming harder to get than a Rollie! HAHA


I am leaning towards the Willard since the green is more olive and subdued


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Bros,
> 
> I am thinking of adding a green dial/bezel watch to the collection.
> 
> ...


No Samurai love? SBDY043


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Bros,
> 
> I am thinking of adding a green dial/bezel watch to the collection.
> 
> ...


Willard.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, aside from being a bit young for me, *I heard she doesn't suck*.


I wouldn't be so sure about that. Just saying.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> No Samurai love? SBDY043
> View attachment 15440973


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> No Samurai love? SBDY043
> View attachment 15440973


looks like teal color?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> looks like teal color?


Godfrey,

I am also thinking of a Sumo SBDC069 coral blue (in addition to green dial watch)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

This old thread popped up (mav and guns are in it, too) and I'd say my "perfect aspirational collection" hasn't changed in five years.








Your perfect "aspirational" collection


Cartier Santos 100 Large Baume et Mercier Capeland Flyback (black-bronze or white-blue or both lol; or the limited edition one) Montblanc Nicolas Rieussec Chrono (black dial) Zenith El Primero Chronomaster (silver dial) Nomos Club Automat Datum Dunkel (white Dial) Omega Planet Ocean (blue with...




www.watchuseek.com







BarracksSi said:


> I'll keep it simple for myself and pick a set of Rolexes.
> View attachment 6065394
> 
> View attachment 6065402
> ...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Me likey.
> View attachment 15440658
> 
> 
> ...


I like the dial. Those look a bit like the Credor hands.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> Bros,
> 
> I am thinking of adding a green dial/bezel watch to the collection.
> 
> ...


There is a green dial/green bezel Laco Squad like the one I just got in blue. It's called Daintree and you could probably find one for $500 or lower.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> This old thread popped up (mav and guns are in it, too) and I'd say my "perfect aspirational collection" hasn't changed in five years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah... back when I was a MOO before discovering Rolex. 😂


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Bros,
> 
> I am thinking of adding a green dial/bezel watch to the collection.
> 
> ...


I like the Sumo and the Oris, but the Sumo is just too big for me (TWSS), and suspect it may be for you as well. Oris looks a good size, doesn't look like a 43.5 in that photo.

I'm sure you've seen them, but there's at least two threads dedicated to green dials that may spark some other ideas. I recently saw a Mühle-Glahütte with a green dial that was pretty nice, but are you only looking for a diver?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I like the Sumo and the Oris, but the Sumo is just too big for me (TWSS), and suspect it may be for you as well. Oris looks a good size, doesn't look like a 43.5 in that photo.
> 
> I'm sure you've seen them, but there's at least two threads dedicated to green dials that may spark some other ideas. I recently saw a Mühle-Glahütte with a green dial that was pretty nice, but are you only looking for a diver?


I think I will be OK with the Sumo (7.75" or so wrist).

I will go look for the green dial threads...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Bros,
> 
> I am thinking of adding a green dial/bezel watch to the collection.
> 
> ...


This one:








40mm, I think it's around $1000.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I am leaning towards the Willard since the green is more olive and subdued


Then maybe you won't like the Mühle.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Bros,
> 
> I am thinking of adding a green dial/bezel watch to the collection.
> 
> ...


Heard a lot of positive reviews of Oris so I'd give the Aquis a try.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I am leaning towards the Willard since the green is more olive and subdued


There's always this:










Edit: just wanted to mention not my photo


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I think I will be OK with the Sumo (7.75" or so wrist).
> 
> I will go look for the green dial threads...


Ok, weird, is the comparison photo not your arm? To me, the Sumo looked big in that photo.

Maybe the angle?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Woah... back when I was a MOO before discovering Rolex.


There's even a term for it - devolution 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I like the Sumo and the Oris, but the Sumo is just too big for me (TWSS), and suspect it may be for you as well. Oris looks a good size, doesn't look like a 43.5 in that photo.
> 
> I'm sure you've seen them, but there's at least two threads dedicated to green dials that may spark some other ideas. I recently saw a Mühle-Glahütte with a green dial that was pretty nice, but are you only looking for a diver?


Sumo is a fine size. Short lugs and curvy.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Ok, weird, is the comparison photo not your arm? To me, the Sumo looked big in that photo.
> 
> Maybe the angle?


not my arm in comparison photo.

for reference - my arm and 46 mm Oris (since left the stable...)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@jorgenl There's also this Oris that they're using to promote an environmental program in Korea:

(edit: ah, but lists for US$2600)





__





Hangang Limited Edition


Oris's mission to bring Change for the Better continues through a new partnership with Seoul KFEM, part of the Korean Federation for Environmental Movements. The watch shares a performance profile with the Oris Aquis diver's watch and supports Seoul KFEM's pioneering project to clean up the...




www.oris.ch


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> There's always this:


That is actually very nice, maybe a bit dressy and would be >$1,500.00?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't worry, 0o0 would be the last place I want her to be.


She may have already been here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Don't mind this


Me either but I'm going for the blue OP41


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> not my arm in comparison photo.
> 
> for reference - my arm and 46 mm Oris (since left the stable...)
> 
> View attachment 15441128


Ok, I actually laughed out loud! That's quite difference! I'm on Team Sumo then! Though it may be too small (TWSS)!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I made a similar decision in 2017 when I bought my PO. At the time, I was offered a Sub with 20% discount but liked the fit (larger than 40mm), dial and hands better; also not a fan of the cyclops. The 2500 is the first and best of the POs.


Made a similar "mistake" in 1991. Thought about that this morning. Chose SM over Submariner.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> New thread: "What watch do I put in my pocket to impress chicks?"


My smart phone...too easy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Bros,
> 
> I am thinking of adding a green dial/bezel watch to the collection.
> 
> ...


Did I mention that Mrs BT weighed in on the green? Rare for her to speak on such (other than to say only Rolexes for you from now on) but she said green is ugly for a watch and don't think about it for minute. Oops!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> My smart phone...too easy


Talk about "form follows function"!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> There's always this:


Wouldn't be my first choice but I can live with that green.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> That is actually very nice, maybe a bit dressy and would be >$1,500.00?


Yeah, it's a pretty new model so they're still over $4k I think.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Did I mention that Mrs BT weighed in on the green? Rare for her to speak on such (other than to say only Rolexes for you from now on) but she said green is ugly for a watch and don't think about it for minute. Oops!


Yeah but gotta have a green watch for Paddy's day... ;-)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Yeah but gotta have a green watch for Paddy's day... ;-)


For me it's the Seiko of which we do not speak or this:









Or until one day if I ever get a Hulk or Kermit.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> not my arm in comparison photo.
> 
> for reference - my arm and 46 mm Oris (since left the stable...)
> 
> View attachment 15441128


You need a P01.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> You need a P01.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I know....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Yeah but gotta have a green watch for Paddy's day... ;-)


SPB155J1









SPB169


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Yeah but gotta have a green watch for Paddy's day... ;-)


No Irish blood here.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Ready for bed
> View attachment 15440893


Bezel standard does not center with the index on twelfth, is it just a matter of a shot?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

PAM and pups!









When it comes to green, I get away with the small amount of green on my LN (Guinness? I quite like that) for st paddy's day.

As I've said before, I felt the hulk was too green for me (even if it was the watch to chase...), but I keep getting an itch in the back of my brain to go after the Kermit II - gotta see that bezel juxtaposed on the black dial in different lights and in person, though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> No Irish blood here.


Do I have to say it?

EIIOSPD


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> There's always this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The watch is very decent, it fits well on the hand. However, this color - I would call it a forest one, is intriguing, but it did not convince me completely. In natural lighting, however, it could benefit.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another blue watch. Yawn...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> not my arm in comparison photo.
> 
> for reference - my arm and 46 mm Oris (since left the stable...)
> 
> View attachment 15441128


Now that's a forearm, King Ragnar!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

This is probably such a noob question, but why does the 34mm reference 114200 have so many very different looking versions. I've seen some that are actually Air Kings and some have 3, 6, 9 on the dial. I was researching a bit because my AD has the white dial OP34 that is the same as the sought after OP39, but searching by reference number or OP34 comes up with so many very different results.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Bezel standard does not center with the index on twelfth, is it just a matter of a shot?


That's how you know it's a genuine Seiko - misalignment is their stock-in-trade ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> This is probably such a noob question, but why does the 34mm reference 114200 have so many very different looking versions. I've seen some that are actually Air Kings and some have 3, 6, 9 on the dial. I was researching a bit because my AD has the white dial OP34 that is the same as the sought after OP39, but searching by reference number or OP34 comes up with so many very different results.


Why not? 34mm was (and still is, IMO) a reasonable men's size, but it's also a good women's size, too. Might as well have a lot of variations for a lot of individual tastes.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> That's how you know it's a genuine Seiko - misalignment is their stock-in-trade ?


Feikos would have perfect alignment and run a consistent +2 s/d


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the lightning bolt second hand?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Why not? 34mm was (and still is, IMO) a reasonable men's size, but it's also a good women's size, too. Might as well have a lot of variations for a lot of individual tastes.


I guess I was wondering why the different versions, in particular the 34mm Air King, doesn't have rheir own reference numbers.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Did anyone see DavidSW's latest additions?

New Kermit = $27.6k
Three new OP 41's (black, blue, silver) = $8375 each


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I guess I was wondering why the different versions, in particular the 34mm Air King, doesn't have rheir own reference numbers.


Ahh, gotcha. I've got no answer for that, not even a guess. I think all the OPs are like that.

I also thought it was silly to make the old Air King as just an OP with "Air King" on the dial and zero other differences. At least the new one has its own character. And as I'm typing, now I wonder if they'll bring back the other Air __ models.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Did anyone see DavidSW's latest additions?
> 
> New Kermit = $27.6k
> Three new OP 41's (black, blue, silver) = $8375 each


_snort_ lol

For less than the Kermit I'd rather get the ROO chrono that's on the same page plus, I dunno, a new tuba. KAPOW, gotta have some more panache for five figures.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Did anyone see DavidSW's latest additions?
> 
> New Kermit = $27.6k
> Three new OP 41's (black, blue, silver) = $8375 each












Instead of the new Kermit at about the same price, I would get one of these instead...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Did anyone see DavidSW's latest additions?
> 
> *New Kermit = $27.6k*
> Three new OP 41's (black, blue, silver) = $8375 each


only about 300% of MSRP.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> only about 300% of MSRP.


Yeah intense dislike at that. But I'm sure it will be gone in a few hours.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Instead of the new Kermit at about the same price, I would get one of these instead...


Would easily take either of those over a green sub.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> _snort_ lol
> 
> For less than the Kermit I'd rather get the ROO chrono that's on the same page plus, I dunno, a new tuba. KAPOW, gotta have some more panache for five figures.


That ROO chrono is pretty nice


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> only about 300% of MSRP.


That makes the Daytona that our old friend, @sportura, brought at $17K or whatever a bargain buy. 😂


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't worry, 0o0 would be the last place I want her to be.


Alert us when that OP39W is back on your wrist and an Omega on hers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Look it could work out really well to get it over and done with
> 
> "These losers, this is who I am" if she is fine, or better yet, thinks it's funny and lame all good.
> 
> ...


We're all weird on OoO. It's a prerequisite for membership.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha Sporty's GF. She was great but her partner was quite the Ginault
> 
> Brother of OoO


Her partner actually got into it with J71. He was not amused.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Janice & Fred? It was very strange.


Janice was OK but Fred ...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Bros,
> 
> I am thinking of adding a green dial/bezel watch to the collection.
> 
> ...


Sumo. The Willard looks nicer on the black and I'm not a fan of Oris

Be warned though the sumo is a thick watch

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> This old thread popped up (mav and guns are in it, too) and I'd say my "perfect aspirational collection" hasn't changed in five years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God my post was dumb. To be honest I'd still go with what I put in plus the GMT and green sub.

.....probably take out the omegas and iwc mark though.

Bro of OoO


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sumo. The Willard looks nicer on the black and I'm not a fan of Oris
> 
> *Be warned though the sumo is a thick watch*
> 
> Bro of OoO


From what I can read the SPB103J1 is only 12.5 mm? (as per Hodinkee, some others have it at 13 mm)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Her partner actually got into it with J71. He was not amused.


He's not missed either

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> From what I can read the SPB103J1 is only 12.5 mm? (as per Hodinkee, some others have it at 13 mm)





jorgenl said:


> From what I can read the SPB103J1 is only 12.5 mm?


Don't have a decent side on pic of mine but I've got the previous Gen Sumo and it seems a lot bigger than that.

Bro of OoO


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't have a decent side on pic of mine but I've got the previous Gen Sumo and it seems a lot bigger than that.
> 
> Bro of OoO


I think they slimmed down the latest generation....possible due to the new movement...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> The watch is very decent, it fits well on the hand. However, this color - I would call it a forest one, is intriguing, but it did not convince me completely. In natural lighting, however, it could benefit.


That hour hand bugs the [email protected] out of me


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Did anyone see DavidSW's latest additions?
> 
> New Kermit = $27.6k
> Three new OP 41's (black, blue, silver) = $8375 each


#DUMB


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> "When in doubt"
> 
> Hoping and not hoping that Tiffany has to liquidate everything.


Everything half price soon. Gentlemen, check your wallets.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Bros,
> 
> I am thinking of adding a green dial/bezel watch to the collection.
> 
> ...


No.2 Seiko Sumo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> No Samurai love? SBDY043
> View attachment 15440973


That's a limited edition but I have some mental issues to overcome over green colours....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15440991


BSF has done it again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> There is a green dial/green bezel Laco Squad like the one I just got in blue. It's called Daintree and you could probably find one for $500 or lower.
> View attachment 15441071


Where do you find these Laco Squad? They're all discontinued models? I don't see them on the Laco website.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Heard a lot of positive reviews of Oris so I'd give the Aquis a try.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Not me. Our local Oris AD confessed that they have had a lot of people bringing the Oris Aquila back for warranty work.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Sumo is a fine size. Short lugs and curvy.


Someone said curvy!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> She may have already been here.


Exactly. Just to check him out. Like a pre-employment background check on social media etc.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Me either but I'm going for the blue OP41


I can't get over the Seamaster having skinny small hour hand but a large arrow head minute hand. I am always expecting to see a more substantial hour hand.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Did I mention that Mrs BT weighed in on the green? Rare for her to speak on such (other than to say only Rolexes for you from now on) but she said green is ugly for a watch and don't think about it for minute. Oops!


She got that right!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Talk about "form follows function"!


One of the many uses for a banana...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Everything half price soon. Gentlemen, check your wallets.


Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where do you find these Laco Squad? They're all discontinued models? I don't see them on the Laco website.


There is a couple on ebay. One just sold the other day for $250. I see two Daintree, one at msrp obo, the other at $699 obo. Both in USA.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> This is probably such a noob question, but why does the 34mm reference 114200 have so many very different looking versions. I've seen some that are actually Air Kings and some have 3, 6, 9 on the dial. I was researching a bit because my AD has the white dial OP34 that is the same as the sought after OP39, but searching by reference number or OP34 comes up with so many very different results.


That's a left over artefact from the old days. It won't happen anymore. The old OP34 was a bit all over the place and no consistency at all. Same as the Date 34mm which I realised hasn't been updated although the 31mm, 36mm and 41mm Datejust had.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I guess I was wondering why the different versions, in particular the 34mm Air King, doesn't have rheir own reference numbers.


The older Rolex watch's just had dial variations for the same reference numbers. The dial type was annotated on the warranty card.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Did anyone see DavidSW's latest additions?
> 
> New Kermit = $27.6k
> Three new OP 41's (black, blue, silver) = $8375 each


Crazy. The sharks are circling around the Rolex enthusiasts. I really feel sorry for the true watch enthusiasts being ripped off by the scalpers who send these watches to the grey dealers.

On another note, my AD did confirm with me that there is a concerted push to prevent serial flippers and they want to make sure that ect has a chance at owning a Rolex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Ahh, gotcha. I've got no answer for that, not even a guess. I think all the OPs are like that.
> 
> I also thought it was silly to make the old Air King as just an OP with "Air King" on the dial and zero other differences. At least the new one has its own character. And as I'm typing, now I wonder if they'll bring back the other Air __ models.


It was this way since the 1950s....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Instead of the new Kermit at about the same price, I would get one of these instead...


Now, that is an ugly watch


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Bezel standard does not center with the index on twelfth, is it just a matter of a shot?


the bezel got moved. It should align. Not perfectly. But it should.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> That makes the Daytona that our old friend, @sportura, brought at $17K or whatever a bargain buy.


Rolex pays him to wear a watch, remember?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> We're all weird on OoO. It's a prerequisite for membership.


I thought that the pre-requisite was that we all behaved like 5 year olds?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Her partner actually got into it with J71. He was not amused.


I said to you that to be fair, someone here triggered the whole thing and he got off scot free. Someone crossed the line and Fred was just defending his wife. It was unfair that they got a permanent ban.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He's not missed either
> 
> Bro of OoO


The only one missed is Purple Hayz who hasn't signed into WUS for a very long time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't have a decent side on pic of mine but I've got the previous Gen Sumo and it seems a lot bigger than that.
> 
> Bro of OoO


For your sparrow leg like wrists....

But not for Jorge.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Just in time for Christmas!


No Tiffany here in Perth. We got no high end boutiques here, no, nothing here. Oh, forgot, there's Prada.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Did anyone see DavidSW's latest additions?
> 
> New Kermit = $27.6k
> Three new OP 41's (black, blue, silver) = $8375 each


Dude's on crack.

But I'm sure he'll sell some at those prices. They're on crack too. 😛


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> There is a couple on ebay. One just sold the other day for $250. I see two Daintree, one at msrp obo, the other at $699 obo. Both in USA.


Understood. Yeah, all discontinued models which is why I thought your blue one was a steal!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> the bezel got moved. It should align. Not perfectly. But it should.
> View attachment 15441557


Chapter ring looks misaligned?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Forum sponsor DavidSW with a new Kermit 126610LV sighting... only $27K.

While there is precedent for the very very first of a new model to spike high and then settle at a GM price (thinking of the 126710BLNR), I don't think we've seen a scenario where a hot new SS model was on the market so close to its announcement.









Rolex 126610LV Submariner 41mm (2020-New Model) - David SW







davidsw.com


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Understood. Yeah, all discontinued models which is why I thought your blue one was a steal!


I KNEW I should have bid on that green one. Would've hooked you up!


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude's on crack.
> 
> But I'm sure he'll sell some at those prices. They're on crack too.


He's always one of the first to set a hot pace. Someone usually bites banking on his reputation. He's only $ 18, 175.00 over msrp here..

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Chapter ring looks misaligned?


not perfectly aligned. But good enough for a seiko 5.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now, that is an ugly watch


Is this the official screaming homer for gents designed watches??

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For your sparrow leg like wrists....
> 
> But not for Jorge.


I think my wrist is about the size of Bro Jorg's pinky

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No Tiffany here in Perth. We got no high end boutiques here, no, nothing here. Oh, forgot, there's Prada.


Selling speed dealer sunglasses???

Brother of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude's on crack.
> 
> But I'm sure he'll sell some at those prices. They're on crack too.


^this . Either one has more dollars than sense or money doesn't matter anymore and 27k is the same as 27 cents and you don't want to wait but even if I had the means I still don't think I would


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nikrnic said:


> He's always one of the first to set a hot pace. Someone usually bites banking on his reputation. He's *only $ 18, 175.00 over msrp* here..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Sounds like a @sportura bargain! 😄


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

harry_flashman said:


> Forum sponsor DavidSW with a new Kermit 126610LV sighting... only $27K.
> 
> While there is precedent for the very very first of a new model to spike high and then settle at a GM price (thinking of the 126710BLNR), I don't think we've seen a scenario where a hot new SS model was on the market so close to its announcement.
> 
> ...


As stupidly expensive as that is I find it odd that's still available

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> not perfectly aligned. But good enough for a seiko 5.


That means it's a real Seiko

Brother of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> Forum sponsor DavidSW with a new Kermit 126610LV sighting... only $27K.
> 
> While there is precedent for the very very first of a new model to spike high and then settle at a GM price (thinking of the 126710BLNR), I don't think we've seen a scenario where a hot new SS model was on the market so close to its announcement.
> 
> ...


Just nuts


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

If DavidSW is asking$27K, how much do you think "he" paid for it?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

harry_flashman said:


> Forum sponsor DavidSW with a new Kermit 126610LV sighting... only $27K.
> 
> While there is precedent for the very very first of a new model to spike high and then settle at a GM price (thinking of the 126710BLNR), I don't think we've seen a scenario where a hot new SS model was on the market so close to its announcement.
> 
> ...


Beat ya


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Someone said curvy!


lugs or jugs?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Did anyone see DavidSW's latest additions?
> 
> New Kermit = $27.6k
> Three new OP 41's (black, blue, silver) = $8375 each


Yeah tried to buy the blue but little too high


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Put this on leather and love the green and brown combo but the strap is a bit thin on the watch









Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah tried to buy the blue but little too high


Whenever I look at those inflated prices I'm so glad I bought my sub when I did in 2014.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bro Jorg, here's my sumo vs 16600 for thickness comparison. It is quite a top heavy watch but in your wrists it would be fine



















Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Crazy. The sharks are circling around the Rolex enthusiasts. I really feel sorry for the true watch enthusiasts being ripped off by the scalpers who send these watches to the grey dealers.
> 
> On another note, my AD did confirm with me that there is a concerted push to prevent serial flippers and they want to make sure that ect has a chance at owning a Rolex.


Talked to other location of ad without mentioning yesterday conversation. I was nice but thinking bullsyhte. I'd rather pay dw than put up with crap.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Whenever I look at those inflated prices I'm so glad I bought my sub when I did in 2014.


A mate of mine wanted a green sub in 2015 and was telling him to bite the bullet then but he was umming and ahhing about the price. He wishes it was 2015 again

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude's on crack.
> 
> But I'm sure he'll sell some at those prices. They're on crack too. 😛


See my latest post.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude's on crack.
> 
> But I'm sure he'll sell some at those prices. They're on crack too.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Beat ya


He read ahead...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Talked to other location of ad without mentioning yesterday conversation. I was nice but thinking bullsyhte. I'd rather pay dw than put up with crap.


Yeah but not at 27k


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> See my latest post.


Whats the MSRP on the OP41?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Whats the MSRP on the OP41?


GF

never mind $5,900


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nobody is mentioning the green dial OP41 ... It’s actually growing on me over any of the other colors...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Look at this so discreet understated


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah but not at 27k


Right not that one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Whats the MSRP on the OP41?


5900


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

#nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> GF
> 
> never mind $5,900


I will have one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nobody is mentioning the green dial OP41 ... It's actually growing on me over any of the other colors...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's green...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Wanna go green


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> It's green...


It is green... but I kinda like it

Screenshot from this video showcasing them all (what look to be the dummy versions, but still)















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> It is green... but I kinda like it
> 
> Screenshot from this video showcasing them all (what look to be the dummy versions, but still)
> 
> ...


It's green.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So let's put things in perspective Armin Strom essentially hand made for 18 grand vs 27 for a Hulk 
Think on that for a bit


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> Forum sponsor DavidSW with a new Kermit 126610LV sighting... only $27K.
> 
> While there is precedent for the very very first of a new model to spike high and then settle at a GM price (thinking of the 126710BLNR), I don't think we've seen a scenario where a hot new SS model was on the market so close to its announcement.


I suspect that scalpers are buying those watches ans selling them straight to grey dealers. The reason why it is so expensive is because DavidSW probably pays his contact a $1k commission for his "troubles" and then he slaps on his profit on top of it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So let's put things in perspective Armin Strom essentially hand made for 18 grand vs 27 for a Hulk
> Think on that for a bit


Uh.. Sorry I dozed off for a minute.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I KNEW I should have bid on that green one. Would've hooked you up!


No worries mate. I am not hot about green coloured watches. You could have bought them yourself. Laco only makes a small batch of dials and once they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I suspect that scalpers are buying those watches ans selling them straight to grey dealers. The reason why it is so expensive is because DavidSW probably pays his contact a $1k commission for his "troubles" and then he slaps on his profit on top of it.


Yep which on the op not as bad but still too much. Oth I'd rather see his employees get paid than dufus I talked to at ad today.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Uh.. Sorry I dozed off for a minute.


Come on this is a beauty I get it not for everyone but price wise it shows how nuts a Rolex really is right this moment


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sooooooooooooo...








If you were getting this dial engraved...what would you put there?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I suspect that scalpers are buying those watches ans selling them straight to grey dealers. The reason why it is so expensive is because DavidSW probably pays his contact a $1k commission for his "troubles" and then he slaps on his profit on top of it.


Still comes down to scalpers showing up at ADs and bundle buying stock . So bottom line ADs are full of sh$t .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Sooooooooooooo...
> View attachment 15441682
> 
> If you were getting this dial engraved...what would you put there?


"Master of the house " 
Or


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

They would never do it but how great would it be if Rolex launched an initiative where they started buying some of these gray watches like the one at DavidSW, and immediately confronted the AD where it came from? The warranty card would have to have the AD right? Maybe put them on double secret probation or something. Idk, just wishful thinking that there might be something they could do to confront this issue.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Still comes down to scalpers showing up at ADs and bundle buying stock . So bottom line ADs are full of sh$t .


When I was at the AD last week he said new models would arrive in November...but I saw boxes being unpacked back in the Rolex section of the store by two employees while the salesman was showing me the discounted Rolex towards the front of the store.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> They would never do it but how great would it be if Rolex launched an initiative where they started buying some of these gray watches like the one at DavidSW, and immediately confronted the AD where it came from? The warranty card would have to have the AD right? Maybe put them on double secret probation or something. Idk, just wishful thinking that there might be something they could do to confront this issue.


I believe that is why dsw doesn't allow pics of the watches in his store


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Alert us when that OP39W is back on your wrist and an Omega on hers.


She never let me have the Snoopy. I still have her Cartier.

But yes, I'll report back.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Sooooooooooooo...
> View attachment 15441682
> 
> If you were getting this dial engraved...what would you put there?


Betterthere like this


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I believe that is why dsw doesn't allow pics of the watches in his store


Yeah it would have to be an undercover operation where they actually bought the watch online. Rolex is allegedly some kind of a "non-profit" right? After they buy a gray market watch and do their thing to bust the AD, they could auction it off and give the proceeds to charity


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Sooooooooooooo...
> View attachment 15441682
> 
> If you were getting this dial engraved...what would you put there?


How about "OoO" or "2XMSRP?"


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I believe that is why dsw doesn't allow pics of the watches in his store


I was actually in the store once. I didn't even think of taking a picture but I did think it odd that the display cases are literally all empty and all the stock is in the back. They bring out just what you ask to see.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I said to you that to be fair, someone here triggered the whole thing and he got off scot free. Someone crossed the line and Fred was just defending his wife. It was unfair that they got a permanent ban.


What was said about his wife? I don't remember that.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I've been incredibly busy lately so not much going on my way. I did find this really old thick tool belt that is becoming a strap or two. Not sure why the finished product will look like yet but it's a really nice worn piece of leather.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Yeah it would have to be an undercover operation where they actually bought the watch online. Rolex is allegedly some kind of a "non-profit" right? After they buy a gray market watch and do their thing to bust the AD, they could auction it off and give the proceeds to charity


That would be something or they could just sell online and call it a day but hey it is all about the "AD experience " right


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I am leaning towards the Willard since the green is more olive and subdued











I just bought a SPB151 on the left, and the SPB153 on the right might be even nicer but was not available when I traded in my SPB087. I have yet to size the SS bracelet and think I'll likely keep it on straps, although the SS bracelet is very nice for a Seiko.

































On an Uncle Seiko GL831.









On a custom Greg Stevens Design 20/18 strap that I've had in a strap drawer past 2-3 years. I should receive a Micah Dirksen Vintager 20/20 "Midnight Mahogany" strap in the next few days that has more thickness and substance to match that of this watch that is 42.7mm in diameter and 13.2mm in thickness. Decent accuracy +5 to +10 seconds per day depending on position.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> lugs or jugs?


legs....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> So let's put things in perspective Armin Strom essentially hand made for 18 grand vs 27 for a Hulk
> Think on that for a bit


No doubt a horological marvel but don't think I'd sink 18 grand in that or 27 grand in a Hulk.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Talked to other location of ad without mentioning yesterday conversation. I was nice but thinking bullsyhte. I'd rather pay dw than put up with crap.


... and DSW knows that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Still comes down to scalpers showing up at ADs and bundle buying stock . So bottom line ADs are full of sh$t .


Exactly. They buy all the unwanted models and the in demand ones at the same time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> Sooooooooooooo...
> View attachment 15441682
> 
> If you were getting this dial engraved...what would you put there?


"JMAN"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What was said about his wife? I don't remember that.


Not going there. Not going to open old wounds mate. Just, let it go and put it to bed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Still comes down to scalpers showing up at ADs and bundle buying stock . So bottom line ADs are full of sh$t .


Especially one specific store in Nashville.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... and DSW knows that.


I only have good things to say about DSW. Don't want them don't buy them.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> No doubt a horological marvel but don't think I'd sink 18 grand in that or 27 grand in a Hulk.


Given the option of spending $18k on one or $27k on the other I would rather eat the money.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Given the option of spending $18k on one or $27k on the other I would rather eat the money.


It's green.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's green.


Spinach is green too....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I only have good things to say about DSW. Don't want them don't buy them.


I've not bought from DavidSW as yet but have heard nothing but good reports from multiple sources. I wouldn't hesitate though should the occasion arise.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I've not bought from DavidSW as yet but have heard nothing but good reports from multiple sources. I wouldn't hesitate though should the occasion arise.


Bought several sold him some like OP39W sigh... I think of him as a watch rental business.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've not bought from DavidSW as yet but have heard nothing but good reports from multiple sources. I wouldn't hesitate though should the occasion arise.


I will definitely buy once the exchange rate comes back to parity. For a while, it was acceptable to buy from a US store because our currency was stronger. Then it all went south and everything from the US costs nearly double of what it used to.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I sometimes am concerned that I have misrepresented myself here. I hope I haven't come across as laid back.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will definitely buy once the exchange rate comes back to parity. For a while, it was acceptable to buy from a US store because our currency was stronger. Then it all went south and everything from the US costs nearly double of what it used to.


I dunno. All things equal I think we're all better off buying and selling within the borders of our own countries.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> No doubt a horological marvel but don't think I'd sink 18 grand in that or 27 grand in a Hulk.


Me neither but a good comparison for price nuttiness


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I've not bought from DavidSW as yet but have heard nothing but good reports from multiple sources. I wouldn't hesitate though should the occasion arise.


Only interaction/purchase I had with him was flawless. Would do it again when back in the market.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I dunno. All things equal I think we're all better off buying and selling within the borders of our own countries.


Rolexes aren't made here though


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I dunno. All things equal I think we're all better off buying and selling within the borders of our own countries.


Yes, I agree except that the stupid GD here benchmark their prices to the US listings on Chrono24 so it is not helpful at all. I am happier to buy it from Hong Kong or Japan where the prices are more competitive.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Me neither but a good comparison for price nuttiness


This has usually been my "When I hit the lottery" first watch purchase:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I sometimes am concerned that I have misrepresented myself here. I hope I haven't come across as laid back.


What??? You laid back!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> This has usually been my "When I hit the lottery" first watch purchase:
> View attachment 15441748


How much is that beautiful piece of art?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> This has usually been my "When I hit the lottery" first watch purchase:
> View attachment 15441748


Hold on, is that a chicken bone


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> What??? You laid back!!!


That's more like it.... Since I retired, I have worked hard to contain what you show. In the old days if I really was determined to get an OP41 blue, I would've flown to Orlando plunked down the cash and walked out with it. Now I try to be rational.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've not bought from DavidSW as yet but have heard nothing but good reports from multiple sources. I wouldn't hesitate though should the occasion arise.


They sold me my Pam. Can't say anything negative about my experience. Their prices always seem to be very fair also. I would buy from them again.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will definitely buy once the exchange rate comes back to parity. For a while, it was acceptable to buy from a US store because our currency was stronger. Then it all went south and everything from the US costs nearly double of what it used to.


So should I be buying watches from Australia?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Hold on, is that a chicken bone


That's a thanksgiving turkey wishbone.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> This has usually been my "When I hit the lottery" first watch purchase:
> View attachment 15441748


Nice pawn


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Sooooooooooooo...
> View attachment 15441682
> 
> If you were getting this dial engraved...what would you put there?


OoO

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

@Betterthere - just curious since you sold to DSW what king of margin is there between what he gave you and what he sold it for?

And speaking of white OPs I know you said go for the OP39W when I thought the AD had it, but what are your (and anyone else that wants to opine) thoughts on the OP34W as a (dreaded) investment? It's also discontinued. Do you think I'd be pretty safe if I ended up selling it in 6 months to a year? I could get it for around $5k.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> They would never do it but how great would it be if Rolex launched an initiative where they started buying some of these gray watches like the one at DavidSW, and immediately confronted the AD where it came from? The warranty card would have to have the AD right? Maybe put them on double secret probation or something. Idk, just wishful thinking that there might be something they could do to confront this issue.


The thing is these practices help Rolex make their brand more desirable so I can't see them doing anything on the issue.

We are talking about the luxury goods industry where fair play and all that other stuff doesn't matter

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> How about "OoO" or "2XMSRP?"


NRA and LMAO

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> @Betterthere - just curious since you sold to DSW what king of margin is there between what he gave you and what he sold it for?
> 
> And speaking of white OPs I know you said go for the OP39W when I thought the AD had it, but what are your (and anyone else that wants to opine) was bought on the OP34W as a (dreaded) investment? It's also discontinued. Do you think I'd be pretty safe if I ended up selling it in 6 months to a year? I could get it for around $5k.


Can't help you on the 34... Personally I would shy away. 
Not hard or fast but rule of thumb is 80%. Say he's selling something for $10000 figure you might get $8000. Ball Park number.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I've been incredibly busy lately so not much going on my way. I did find this really old thick tool belt that is becoming a strap or two. Not sure why the finished product will look like yet but it's a really nice worn piece of leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throw on some red, blue, green or yellow stretching and it would look great!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The thing is these practices help Rolex make their brand more desirable so I can't see them doing anything on the issue.
> 
> We are talking about the luxury goods industry where fair play and all that other stuff doesn't matter
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah you know Rolex well aware but why bother.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Spinach is green too....


I'll trade you 20 bags of baby spinach for your sub.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I've not bought from DavidSW as yet but have heard nothing but good reports from multiple sources. I wouldn't hesitate though should the occasion arise.


I'll say the same thing for DavidSW, great experience

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Bought several sold him some like OP39W sigh... I think of him as a watch rental business.


That's what's Sap's AD says about him

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> This has usually been my "When I hit the lottery" first watch purchase:
> View attachment 15441748


I can't even give that a nice strap

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's what's Sap's AD says about him
> 
> Brother of OoO


If you think about it, we are all renting time.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> So should I be buying watches from Australia?


Yes. With the exchange rate plus being able to get GST back of you can find a Rolex in stock you're laughing.

Australia also does good discounts on non Rolex. We are a small market but the downside of a small market is supply

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah you know Rolex well aware but why bother.


Exactly. A bunch of brands do that with clothing and, relative to their cost price, their mark ups seem like a bargain

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> If you think about it, we are all renting time.


That's profound BT

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

From Bro Dog thread 





Is it just me an old codger or do others wonder what her butt looks like?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Can't help you on the 34... Personally I would shy away.
> Not hard or fast but rule of thumb is 80%. Say he's selling something for $10000 figure you might get $8000. Ball Park number.


Thanks, I guess I was hoping with the OP34, I'd found something pretty rare that might be worth something. I have seen a couple threads where people have been looking for them, as well as the 39s.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My smart phone...too easy


This?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yes. With the exchange rate plus being able to get GST back of you can find a Rolex in stock you're laughing.
> 
> Australia also does good discounts on non Rolex. We are a small market but the downside of a small market is supply
> 
> Brother of OoO


Small island = small market.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> @Betterthere - just curious since you sold to DSW what king of margin is there between what he gave you and what he sold it for?
> 
> And speaking of white OPs I know you said go for the OP39W when I thought the AD had it, but what are your (and anyone else that wants to opine) thoughts on the OP34W as a (dreaded) investment? It's also discontinued. Do you think I'd be pretty safe if I ended up selling it in 6 months to a year? I could get it for around $5k.


At a minimum you would break even. Less demand for 34, but still a steel Rolex.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Can't help you on the 34... Personally I would shy away.
> Not hard or fast but rule of thumb is 80%. Say he's selling something for $10000 figure you might get $8000. Ball Park number.


And that's the trouble with selling and flipping only to want another Rolex. Secondary prices keep rising. Average Joes are always behind the curve.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks, I guess I was hoping with the OP34, I'd found something pretty rare that might be worth something. I have seen a couple threads where people have been looking for them, as well as the 39s.


Unless you're looking for an OP34 for Mrs. kiwi71, I would follow BT's way-too-subtle advice and take a hard pass.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The thing is these practices help Rolex make their brand more desirable so I can't see them doing anything on the issue.
> 
> We are talking about the luxury goods industry where fair play and all that other stuff doesn't matter
> 
> Brother of OoO


Fair play









Wait I thought you meant foreplay


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'll trade you 20 bags of baby spinach for your sub.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Give me five bees for a quarter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> From Bro Dog thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well some care about that some care about the front and some care about both . Both camp here


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Hold on, is that a chicken bone


A gold-plated chicken bone, thank you very much!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And that's the trouble with selling and flipping only to want another Rolex. Secondary prices keep rising. Average Joes are always behind the curve.


True... Used explorer 7875 so 80% you get 6300..not bad rental for a year and half but...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And that's the trouble with selling and flipping only to want another Rolex. Secondary prices keep rising. Average Joes are always behind the curve.


Yeah but have you see this crew. THIS isn't average


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Well some care about that some care about the front and some care about both . Both camp here


Well we can see from waist up. Just wonder what's hiding under the desk... I remember once...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well we can see from waist up. Just wonder what's hiding under the desk... I remember once...


I think and I can only speculate you would be disappointed


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> How much is that beautiful piece of art?


$167,000USD.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I've been incredibly busy lately so not much going on my way. I did find this really old thick tool belt that is becoming a strap or two. Not sure why the finished product will look like yet but it's a really nice worn piece of leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do something with old baseball gloves.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> From Bro Dog thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's cute but prob just bc she's "on tv".

So new Sub LV only .3mm wider than the Hulk and most other measurements the same besides bracelet, hmm. And she's calling it the Cermit with an "S"sound...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not going there. Not going to open old wounds mate. Just, let it go and put it to bed.


Oh, alright.

He's not here anymore!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Do something with old baseball gloves.


Ew


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> 167,000 smakaroos .


Are we talking actually US dollars here or Swaziland Lilangeni


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Nikrnic said:


> He's always one of the first to set a hot pace. Someone usually bites banking on his reputation. He's only $ 18, 175.00 over msrp here..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


This has gotta be a fishing trip, right? Like he doesn't have the watch, he just knows a guy who would be willing to sell if there was a sucker desperate enough to drop 27k?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> This has usually been my "When I hit the lottery" first watch purchase:
> View attachment 15441748


Why?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> She's cute but prob just bc she's "on tv".
> 
> So new Sub LV only .3mm wider than the Hulk and most other measurements the same besides bracelet, hmm. And she's calling it the Cermit with an "S"sound...


German chicks are kind of odd just saying . Don't ask me why


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> This has gotta be a fishing trip, right? Like he doesn't have the watch, he just knows a guy who would be willing to sell if there was a sucker desperate enough to drop 27k?


Bet you could have it Friday morning.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> German chicks are kind of odd just saying . Don't ask me why


She's German?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> She's German?


Can't you tell zzzz accccent


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Can't you tell zzzz accccent


Nope really spent my time watching her mouth move.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I swear masks make me hard of hearing.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Can't you tell zzzz accccent


Could be Swiss or Austrian too, no?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Could be Swiss or Austrian too, no?


Nein


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Could be Swiss or Austrian too, no?


Looks like Germany wins


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> So should I be buying watches from Australia?


No, because the GDs here benchmark the prices to the listings found on Chrono24.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> From Bro Dog thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm... now, that you asked.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Sooooooooooooo...
> View attachment 15441682
> 
> If you were getting this dial engraved...what would you put there?


A cat: ᓚᘏᗢ

Or: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> And speaking of white OPs I know you said go for the OP39W when I thought the AD had it, but what are your (and anyone else that wants to opine) thoughts on the OP34W as a (dreaded) investment? It's also discontinued. Do you think I'd be pretty safe if I ended up selling it in 6 months to a year? I could get it for around $5k.


Whoa, I didn't realize that the 34 white was discontinued as well. Hmm. I think it would at least hold value.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Give me five bees for a quarter


Look, it was the style at the time

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Bet you could have it Friday morning.


By 10am

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


> This?
> View attachment 15441803


The word "Caviar" is the only thing more tasteless than the rest of that thing.

And _never_ set it down on a wireless charger, either.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Whoa, I didn't realize that the 34 white was discontinued as well. Hmm. I think it would at least hold value.


Yeah, only 31, 36, and 41 now and pretty sure no white dial for any of those.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> German chicks are kind of odd just saying . Don't ask me why


They cute?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This says it all


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Yeah, only 31, 36, and 41 now and pretty sure no white dial for any of those.


The 34 and 28 are still being made, but they've got fewer colors.

(and the 28mm DJ is still there, but on Rolex's site it's been broken out into the Lady Datejust section, so it won't be seen in the regular Datejust configurator)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> This says it all


Man. That's the one I should get, too.

I'm starting to side with y'all about not wanting to jump through hoops just for a watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> From Bro Dog thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I wonder about that with every woman's butt.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> *I will definitely buy once the exchange rate comes back to parity. * For a while, it was acceptable to buy from a US store because our currency was stronger. Then it all went south and everything from the US costs nearly double of what it used to.


So you're an eternal optimist? Canadian loonie was last at USD parity in 2011 or so.... before that, 1976 or so... and before that in 1961? Need another resource boom for both Aus and Canada before we get there.... so maybe 2030?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> So you're an eternal optimist? Canadian loonie was last at USD parity in 2011 or so.... before that, 1976 or so... and before that in 1961? Need another resource boom for both Aus and Canada before we get there.... so maybe 2030?


Those were the days - 2012 for me was my first trip to the US where we were trading at AUD$1.10 (ish) (currently it's at 73 cents).


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Give me five bees for a quarter


Only if you trade me for that onion on your belt.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> This says it all


LOL that in Martin Place?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Man. That's the one I should get, too.
> 
> I'm starting to side with y'all about not wanting to jump through hoops just for a watch.


You want a dummy watch?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Only if you trade me for that onion on your belt.


I'll trade you for some turnip juice


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Those were the days - 2012 for me was my first trip to the US where we were trading at AUD$1.10 (ish) (currently it's at 73 cents).


Yeayyyyy, we're at 76 cents. #winning


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Yeayyyyy, we're at 76 cents. #winning


:-(


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I swear masks make me hard of hearing.


Old geezers all have a high frequency sensorineural hearing loss called presbycusis. We look at people's lips for visual cues to pick up high frequency consonant sounds. When someone is wearing a mask we miss the visual cues. Makes communication far more difficult.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'll trade you for some turnip juice


Thanks but I prefer lemonade.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not hard or fast but rule of thumb is 80%. Say he's selling something for $10000 figure you might get $8000. Ball Park number.


"Not a cute German chick" answers the question.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> So you're an eternal optimist? Canadian loonie was last at USD parity in 2011 or so.... before that, 1976 or so... and before that in 1961? Need another resource boom for both Aus and Canada before we get there.... so maybe 2030?


I will be well into my seventies. So that's fine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> "Not a cute German chick" answers the question.


That man is banned on OoO.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You want a dummy watch?


Ha! Best I can tell is that one could be a runner, judging by how its hands aren't at 10:10.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, I wonder about that with every woman's butt.


Oh yeah! Nice! High Five bro!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL that in Martin Place?


Yes.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

In that German vid the Hulk schitz over the new one imo.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not me. Our local Oris AD confessed that they have had a lot of people bringing the Oris Aquila back for warranty work.


I was referring to podcaster reviews not real life experience 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

The coral red OP....faaarrrrk....worse one by a mile. Makes me want to horizontal vomit.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I can't get over the Seamaster having skinny small hour hand but a large arrow head minute hand. I am always expecting to see a more substantial hour hand.


You have to penny up for the PO if you want two arrow heads.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The only one missed is Purple Hayz who hasn't signed into WUS for a very long time.


Miss him and his data

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The only one missed is Purple Hayz who hasn't signed into WUS for a very long time.


He got into a buying spree and I've always wondered if he simply decided to go cold turkey on watches.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> Forum sponsor DavidSW with a new Kermit 126610LV sighting... only $27K.
> 
> While there is precedent for the very very first of a new model to spike high and then settle at a GM price (thinking of the 126710BLNR), I don't think we've seen a scenario where a hot new SS model was on the market so close to its announcement.
> 
> ...


I bet Rolex is very interested in finding out the case number and AD but probably not enough to pay the asking price.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sounds like a @sportura bargain!


Anyone know of @sportura has moved onto greener pastures, e.g. trinity pieces?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> lugs or jugs?


Let's not discuss semantics 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> He got into a buying spree and I've always wondered if he simply decided to go cold turkey on watches.


The only way to save money is to close your WUS account and stop looking at "incomings" and stop walking down that alley where all the watch shops are.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> You have to penny up for the PO if you want two arrow heads.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's okay. I am not a Man of Omega so I don't have to worry about that arrowhead.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She never let me have the Snoopy. I still have her Cartier.
> 
> But yes, I'll report back.


Let me get this straight. She took your OP and left you with her Cartier. Wait 24 h and then put out a missing persons claim. Next time get the Snoopy!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Yes.


Well it only took us a year but we've got Rolex dummy watches in stock.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Anyone know of @sportura has moved onto greener pastures, e.g. trinity pieces?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Didn't sporty describe himself as being 'king of the rest' or something to that effect?

Brother of OoO


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That man is banned on OoO.


🤐


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well we can see from waist up. Just wonder what's hiding under the desk... I remember once...


Wait. Are you thinking what I'm thinking 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

A price difference of almost hkd100k ($12,900) between the Cermit and the CHNR. 
Count me out.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I just bought a SPB151 on the left, and the SPB153 on the right might be even nicer but was not available when I traded in my SPB087. I have yet to size the SS bracelet and think I'll likely keep it on straps, although the SS bracelet is very nice for a Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seiko bracelets. Hmmm. Swapped a link on my Turtle OEM bracelet yesterday. It went OK, but what a PITA having the friction collar in the outer hole of the bracelet. What braniac dreamt that up? As I pushed the first pin out I heard a tiny 'tink' as, unseen, the collar popped out and rolled off the desk. Thankfully I found it and after I'd reacquainted myself with the fecked up system this bracelet uses all went well.

Winner, winner, meal of chicken.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Old geezers all have a high frequency sensorineural hearing loss called presbycusis. We look at people's lips for visual cues to pick up high frequency consonant sounds. When someone is wearing a mask we miss the visual cues. Makes communication far more difficult.


At what age is old geezerdom conferred?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> the bezel got moved. It should align. Not perfectly. But it should.
> View attachment 15441557


Said Seiko owners the world over!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> A price difference of almost hkd100k ($12,900) between the Cermit and the CHNR.
> Count me out.


I think I can buy two older 5 digit Subs and keep one in the safe and wear the feck out of the other one. LOL.

Edit.
At HKD$250k, that is like $50K Aussie. I can buy a Daytona and still have left over change for a 6 digit Sub Date and the odd Explorer. Double LOL.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> At what age is old geezerdom conferred?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


38 hopefully


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 38 hopefully


Speak for yourself. You old ****.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I can buy two older 5 digit Subs and keep one in the safe and wear the feck out of the other one. LOL.
> 
> Edit.
> At HKD$250k, that is like $50K Aussie. I can buy a Daytona and still have left over change for a 6 digit Sub Date and the odd Explorer. Double LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Speak for yourself. You old ****.


Oopf. Didn't realise that the software even censors a mildly crude word. Was a different four letter word starting with a "t" and ends with a "t"


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I don't know if it was already there, but Jenni Elle can be watched all day long. Her radiant smile does all the work here.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Throw on some red, blue, green or yellow stretching and it would look great!
> 
> Brother of OoO


This one is getting minimal stitching since it's a single thick layer of leather. So just stitches at the springbars but it will probably be the most comfortable strap I have. If I keep doing straps I believe they will be mostly reclaimed leather.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Do something with old baseball gloves.


That would be fun.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> I don't know if it was already there, but Jenni Elle can be watched all day long. Her radiant smile does all the work here.


Does she have an 'only fans' site?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

OoO Brothers, the first German in my collection has just entered


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The 34 and 28 are still being made, but they've got fewer colors.
> 
> (and the 28mm DJ is still there, but on Rolex's site it's been broken out into the Lady Datejust section, so it won't be seen in the regular Datejust configurator)


Hey, thanks for pointing that out so I don't spew more bad information. I really had to dig to find those 34s. But it does seem that indeed the white dial is gone, so probably the last chance to get it at retail. Anniversary with Mrs Kiwi is next month so...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, I wonder about that with every woman's butt.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Marendra said:


> So you're an eternal optimist? Canadian loonie was last at USD parity in 2011 or so.... before that, 1976 or so... and before that in 1961? Need another resource boom for both Aus and Canada before we get there.... so maybe 2030?


Back in the 80s and 90s I would always order my hockey equipment from Canada as it was so much cheaper than buying it in the US.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Why?


So I can build a "relationship" with an AD so I can get a Sub at msrp.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> OoO Brothers, the first German in my collection has just entered


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I don't know if it was already there, but Jenni Elle can be watched all day long. Her radiant smile does all the work here.


My imagination runs wild when I watch Jenni Elle....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> OoO Brothers, the first German in my collection has just entered


Noice. 

Won't be the last I bet ya.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I loved the Owen Feltham quote Jenni dropped:

"By *gaming we lose both our time and treasure*: *two* things most precious to the life of man."


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> This one is getting minimal stitching since it's a single thick layer of leather. So just stitches at the springbars but it will probably be the most comfortable strap I have. If I keep doing straps I believe they will be mostly reclaimed leather.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah that would look nice. I actually meant it that way. Just straight leather and a bit of stitching for contrast near the springbars

Bro of OoO


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Was there an error in that Elli video about the width at the ends of the lugs? She says that the Cermit is a mm thinner than the hulk but the posted measurements in the video say otherwise.










In other threads Bro PF(rip) has said the new lugs are thinner internally due to the wider endlinks and externally from being shaved down (it certainly looks that way to me visually) but others say it is all an optical illusion and the case is the same other than the wider endlinks.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15442196


So that's why Seiko will never get their bezels and indices align!? 💡😂


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah but have you see this crew. THIS isn't average


Well I mean average as in not DavidSW, not a scalper, and not a regular customer spending > $50k a year.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> OoO Brothers, the first German in my collection has just entered


Nice piece. Also impressed with your compulsiveness. That's more than a watch a week. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Man. That's the one I should get, too.
> 
> I'm starting to side with y'all about not wanting to jump through hoops just for a watch.


DSW is waiting for you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Old geezers all have a high frequency sensorineural hearing loss called presbycusis. We look at people's lips for visual cues to pick up high frequency consonant sounds. When someone is wearing a mask we miss the visual cues. Makes communication far more difficult.


Thanks I'm going to save that. And in these times, you can't say will you move the mask so I can understand you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> A price difference of almost hkd100k ($12,900) between the Cermit and the CHNR.
> Count me out.


NFW!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks I'm going to save that. And in these times, you can't say will you move the mask so I can understand you.


And try speaking a 2nd language that one is still learning across two masks (same as on the phone actually). It's a PITA.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> ^this . Either one has more dollars than sense or money doesn't matter anymore and 27k is the same as 27 cents and you don't want to wait but even if I had the means I still don't think I would


I say the same yet as clock ticks if I really wanted it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> At what age is old geezerdom conferred?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


Geezerdom conferred at your current age minus one year.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Was there an error in that Elli video about the width at the ends of the lugs? She says that the Cermit is a mm thinner than the hulk but the posted measurements in the video say otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even Jenni got confused as the two watches looked alike. She labelled them wrongly. Check out the thread I made called 2020 Submariner Size Comparison. That was labelled correctly.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks I'm going to save that. And in these times, you can't say will you move the mask so I can understand you.


Probably speaking slowly and carefully enunciating words helps. If you can't understand what the other person is saying, nod and smile. They'll never know the difference.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> NFW!


At the moment I think the greys are just throwing the prices out and see what sticks.

This is what they are saying to themselves - "Since there ARE enough idiots out there who have more money than sense I'm sure some will be sold at or near that price."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Back in the 80s and 90s I would always order my hockey equipment from Canada as it was so much cheaper than buying it in the US.


Sherwood PMP?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm not sure who all remembers a previous post of mine about my Jaeger LeCoultre sector dial that was running super fast dial up and dial down (+400 s/d). I sent it to JLC in Ft Worth, TX and when I received it back my strap had a notch cut into it. I took photos as I was unboxing it and here is a photo of it inside the heat sealed plastic bag they sent it in:









In hindsight I should never have even opened this bag and broke the seal, but I never in a million years would have expected them to doubt I was telling the truth.

They said I had to send it back for an investigation about the strap, which I never would have done except that it was still running terribly. They hadn't even fixed the mechanical issues correctly. It was still running more than +20s/d dial up. So I sent it back for that reason.

I followed up on this this morning and this is what I received back:

"Our Service Center have reviewed photos and have determined the timepiece did not arrive or leave with any damage to the strap during your initial repair..."

I'm furious. I'm insulted. They are basically calling me a liar and implying I'm a scammer. For me, it's just the principle of it. Admit you did it! Thank God it was a pretty inexpensive strap.

So I want to go on the record of officially saying and hopefully this is found in google searches:

DO NOT EVER BUY A Jaeger-LeCoultre WATCH!

Jaeger-LeCoultre IS THE WORST WATCH COMPANY!

Supposedly it's in its way back to me mechanically repaired but I'm not optimistic. I'm not even sure what recourse I'd have if it's still not working right. I had requested that they consider a movement swap but they obviously ignored that as well.

I called and asked to speak to a manager but apparently I have to wait 24-48 hours for one to call me back.

I will probably post this same rant over in the JLC thread just to get the word out.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sherwood PMP?


That is spooky bro. I think it was the 5030. I'd buy them by the dozen. Skates were the best deal in Canada. Bauer or CCM, almost half the price of the US.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> At what age is old geezerdom conferred?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


I felt first onset at 60 so I quickly retired so I could enjoy it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> A price difference of almost hkd100k ($12,900) between the Cermit and the CHNR.
> Count me out.


With you here Bro dick.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> OoO Brothers, the first German in my collection has just entered


Like it.. Looks good


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Well I mean average as in not DavidSW, not a scalper, and not a regular customer spending > $50k a year.


Wait we have members here who don't spend 50k?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> At the moment I think the greys are just throwing the prices out and see what sticks.
> 
> This is what they are saying to themselves - "Since there ARE enough idiots out there who have more money than sense I'm sure some will be sold at or near that price."


One sold already.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> One sold already.


One born every minute eh?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure who all remembers a previous post of mine about my Jaeger LeCoultre sector dial that was running super fast dial up and dial down (+400 s/d). I sent it to JLC in Ft Worth, TX and when I received it back my strap had a notch cut into it. I took photos as I was unboxing it and here is a photo of it inside the heat sealed plastic bag they sent it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And some say RSC is bad...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> One born every minute eh?


LOL wasn't me I offered less...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure who all remembers a previous post of mine about my Jaeger LeCoultre sector dial that was running super fast dial up and dial down (+400 s/d). I sent it to JLC in Ft Worth, TX and when I received it back my strap had a notch cut into it. I took photos as I was unboxing it and here is a photo of it inside the heat sealed plastic bag they sent it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awful to hear, I am really sorry about this. For all of that money and time you would think they would give you white glove service. But this? This is unacceptable. I had always wondered about JLC and thought about a Reverso, but with the timing issue and this service issue I think I am convinced to move on.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Wait we have members here who don't spend 50k?


Damn it. Guess I am the poor one


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good news - OPwhite back in hand.









Bad news - GO Panomaticlunar on her wrist.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> This is awful to hear, I am really sorry about this. For all of that money and time you would think they would give you white glove service. But this? This is unacceptable. I had always wondered about JLC and thought about a Reverso, but with the timing issue and this service issue I think I am convinced to move on.


And they can't seem to be able to repair their own movements. And a basic one at that. I know I'm a bit angry right now, but feel like if I can dissuade a few people from giving them business, then I've done some good(serenity now)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure who all remembers a previous post of mine about my Jaeger LeCoultre sector dial that was running super fast dial up and dial down (+400 s/d). I sent it to JLC in Ft Worth, TX and when I received it back my strap had a notch cut into it. I took photos as I was unboxing it and here is a photo of it inside the heat sealed plastic bag they sent it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit the last black strap I made, I had a brain fart and cut a slot like that for the buckle tang on both sides of the strap. Lmao. Had to remake that part of the strap again. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Hoodwinkee just announced they will be offering watch insurance. I wonder if that will have elite pricing as well.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Good news - OPwhite back in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't let her near the Pepsi, batman, or hulk.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't let her near the Pepsi, batman, or hulk.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Pepsi is safe only because I sold it.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> And they can't seem to be able to repair their own movements. And a basic one at that. I know I'm a bit angry right now, but feel like if I can dissuade a few people from giving them business, then I've done some good(serenity now)


No no, you have done a great service here. They are off of my "itch" list. Reverso and Master Control were on my mind heavily.

Sounds like they could use some customer service consulting.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Hoodwinkee just announced they will be offering watch insurance. I wonder if that will have elite pricing as well.


The elites will not buy that. They have coverage with real insurers that have experience with this. They are aiming at people with no other assets other than watches that consider them investments. 'Dink hopes to get a few bucks out of them each month for life.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Hoodwinkee just announced they will be offering watch insurance. I wonder if that will have elite pricing as well.


I first thought, "what a joke."

Just got a quote, and it's substantially less than what I'm paying right now with Jewelers Mutual. I'm wondering what's the catch?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> I first thought, "what a joke."
> 
> Just got a quote, and it's substantially less than what I'm paying right now with Jewelers Mutual. I'm wondering what's the catch?


Maybe they only cover certain watches or limits? Maybe they are hoping for bulk sales to drive coverage? Insurance really is just a ponzi scheme. If we all put in claims at the same time the system goes bust.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

She sent me a photo this morning.

Again, her wrist, not mine.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> I first thought, "what a joke."
> 
> Just got a quote, and it's substantially less than what I'm paying right now with Jewelers Mutual. I'm wondering what's the catch?


That they'll find a reason to deny every claim?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure who all remembers a previous post of mine about my Jaeger LeCoultre sector dial that was running super fast dial up and dial down (+400 s/d). I sent it to JLC in Ft Worth, TX and when I received it back my strap had a notch cut into it. I took photos as I was unboxing it and here is a photo of it inside the heat sealed plastic bag they sent it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A similar thing happened to me with the Swatch Group service center a long time ago when I had them service my old Bond Seamaster. They destroyed my bezel and clasp. When I received the watch back, I called it out immediately and was told that the watch arrived that way, implying that I'm lying. Eventually through lots of back and forth with the boutique, they agreed to replace the bezel and clasp.

I'll still buy an Omega but will never have them service a watch ever again. And that's my official opinion on Omega to keep the topic relevant.

@kiwi71, really sorry this is happening to you. Hope you get it all sorted out in a good way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> I first thought, "what a joke."
> 
> Just got a quote, and it's substantially less than what I'm paying right now with Jewelers Mutual. I'm wondering what's the catch?


Or instead of replacing the watch you lost, they will offer you this fine travel clock.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I first thought, "what a joke."
> 
> Just got a quote, and it's substantially less than what I'm paying right now with Jewelers Mutual. I'm wondering what's the catch?


Insurance is always good, until you need to file a claim.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Maybe they only cover certain watches or limits? Maybe they are hoping for bulk sales to drive coverage? Insurance really is just a ponzi scheme. If we all put in claims at the same time the system goes bust.


Well, there's got to be a catch since if it's too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> She sent me a photo this morning.
> 
> Again, her wrist, not mine.


Looks like she drives a Mini? I'm sure Mrs Mav will approve since she's a follow Mini owner.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Or instead of replacing the watch you lost, they will offer you this fine travel clock.












Thanks for making me spit out my coffee. ?

Really good one! Long live the Hodwinkee travel clock jokes!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure who all remembers a previous post of mine about my Jaeger LeCoultre sector dial that was running super fast dial up and dial down (+400 s/d). I sent it to JLC in Ft Worth, TX and when I received it back my strap had a notch cut into it. I took photos as I was unboxing it and here is a photo of it inside the heat sealed plastic bag they sent it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like the cut off is for the little metal pin thing for the buckle ? Are you sure they sure didn't just put it back the wrong way?
Is it still running poorly ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Or instead of replacing the watch you lost, they will offer you this fine travel clock.


Gorgeous , the book that is


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> It looks like the cut off is for the little metal pin thing for the buckle ? Are you sure they sure didn't just put it back the wrong way?
> Is it still running poorly ?


Nope. Stitching and spring bar both on that side.

Waiting for it to come back the 2nd time. First time it was still running +21s/d dial up.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I’ve never purchased a Rolex from an AD before (and may be soon) so what parts of the “set” am I entitled to and what parts are discretionary?

The AD already said per Rolex, they have to remove the stickers, although I see listings all the time that still have stickers. I think he also said they cannot give me the white rectangular plastic hang tag either. Only the green round one.

Do I need to be diligent about which box I get? Thx.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Nope. Stitching and spring bar both on that side.
> 
> Waiting for it to come back the 2nd time. First time it was still running +21s/d dial up.


Yikes stick with


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Yikes stick with


I've got a Speedy Reduced II and like it a lot, but I really love the sector dial of my JLC. But maybe I should have just splurged and got this one instead:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> And they can't seem to be able to repair their own movements. And a basic one at that. I know I'm a bit angry right now, but feel like if I can dissuade a few people from giving them business, then I've done some good(serenity now)


Right now, then, JLC < Longines:


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> *She sent me a photo this morning.*
> 
> Again, her wrist, not mine.


Thanks for the clarification! ;-)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I was inspired to go green today.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Looks like she drives a Mini? I'm sure Mrs Mav will approve since she's a follow Mini owner.


She has a electric Mini, an X5 and a 991 coupe.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The elites will not buy that. They have coverage with real insurers that have experience with this. They are aiming at people with no other assets other than watches that consider them investments. 'Dink hopes to get a few bucks out of them each month for life.


versus...


mav said:


> I first thought, "what a joke."
> 
> Just got a quote, and it's substantially less than what I'm paying right now with Jewelers Mutual. I'm wondering what's the catch?


: popcorn gif:


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> She sent me a photo this morning.
> 
> Again, her wrist, not mine.


True. Her miata appears to be yellow.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> I've never purchased a Rolex from an AD before (and may be soon) so what parts of the "set" am I entitled to and what parts are discretionary?
> 
> The AD already said per Rolex, they have to remove the stickers, although I see listings all the time that still have stickers. I think he also said they cannot give me the white rectangular plastic hang tag either. Only the green round one.
> 
> Do I need to be diligent about which box I get? Thx.


I feel that a lot of this stuff is coming from the ADs, not Rolex itself. My Sub and Exp1 were purchased in 2016 and 2017 respectively, from the same AD. Both came with everything, all tags, all stickers, full set. I found out much later that my Exp1 box is not period correct from a generation old. Never made a big deal about it.

My Daytona, purchased from a different AD in 2019, arrived with partial stickers, green round tag, but the rectangular one removed. Also got the wrong box, from the generation prior. After I called them about it, they sent me a new box but it was the XL one that's supposed to be for PM models. Whatever. They also tried to hold back my warranty card but relented after I got pissed at them.

From what I understand the boxes are not serialized nor matched up to each individual watch so the ADs just give you whatever they have, usually grabbing the first one they see. You should also watch out for them trying to hold your warranty card, or even forcing you to sign some unenforceable contract promising that you won't sell your watch. To me, removing the stickers or tag aren't a big deal so long as you see it with those things on and it's removed in front of you.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Maybe they only cover certain watches or limits? Maybe they are hoping for bulk sales to drive coverage? Insurance really is just a ponzi scheme. If we all put in claims at the same time the system goes bust.


Insurance works like gambling. That's how my mom describes it; she hates the idea of insurance even though she knows it's sometimes necessary.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

A few more shots for the undecided.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> I feel that a lot of this stuff is coming from the ADs, not Rolex itself. My Sub and Exp1 were purchased in 2016 and 2017 respectively, from the same AD. Both came with everything, all tags, all stickers, full set. I found out much later that my Exp1 box is not period correct from a generation old. Never made a big deal about it.
> 
> My Daytona, purchased from a different AD in 2019, arrived with partial stickers, green round tag, but the rectangular one removed. Also got the wrong box, from the generation prior. After I called them about it, they sent me a new box but it was the XL one that's supposed to be for PM models. Whatever. They also tried to hold back my warranty card but relented after I got pissed at them.
> 
> From what I understand the boxes are not serialized nor matched up to each individual watch so the ADs just give you whatever they have, usually grabbing the first one they see. You should also watch out for them trying to hold your warranty card, or even forcing you to sign some unenforceable contract promising that you won't sell your watch. To me, the sticker or tag aren't a big deal so long as you see it with those things on and it's removed in front of you.


Thanks for the response. This is the same AD I recently bought the Panerai from and they weren't going to give me the outer cardboard box. I don't think the guy even knew about it and it's a good think I did. They were able to locate it and give it to me.

Doesn't the white plastic tag indicate the size of the box it is supposed to get?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> She has a electric Mini, an X5 and a 991 coupe.


Does she at least know about us? Have you told her about your rowdy group of watch friends?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks for the response. This is the same AD I recently bought the Panerai from and they weren't going to give me the outer cardboard box. I don't think the guy even knew about it and it's a good think I did. They were able to locate it and give it to me.
> 
> Doesn't the white plastic tag indicate the size of the box it is supposed to get?


I'm not 100% sure.

I know the small boxes are for the sport watches, XL boxes for the PM models and I think the medium sized box for the rest.

Bros @Jason71 or @Panerol Forte probably knows more.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> A few more shots for the undecided.


I had the U1 twice. Great watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Does she at least know about us? Have you told her about your rowdy group of watch friends?


Not yet. Might be never! 

My wife sorta knew.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> I know the small boxes are for the sport watches, XL boxes for the PM models and I think the medium sized box for the rest.
> 
> Bros @Jason71 or @Panerol Forte probably knows more.


The box sucks anyway so doesn't really matter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Discontinued watch day.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> The box sucks anyway so doesn't really matter


Yup, they do suck. LOL. I like the new Omega wood boxes much more.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Not yet. Might be never!
> 
> My wife sorta knew.


_sad mode engaged_


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Discontinued watch day.


It is very green


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure who all remembers a previous post of mine about my Jaeger LeCoultre sector dial that was running super fast dial up and dial down (+400 s/d). I sent it to JLC in Ft Worth, TX and when I received it back my strap had a notch cut into it. I took photos as I was unboxing it and here is a photo of it inside the heat sealed plastic bag they sent it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really bizarre and difficult to process, particularly their response. Almost as if the person who worked on your watch was attempting to sabotage his workplace.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Good news - OPwhite back in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> She sent me a photo this morning.
> 
> Again, her wrist, not mine.


New GF might be a candidate for junior OoO membership.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> That is really bizarre and difficult to process, particularly their response. Almost as if the person who worked on your watch was attempting to sabotage his workplace.


Right, totally bizarre. Even their response to me came across curt and almost smug. Like "no, wasn't us. Bye bye."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Right, totally bizarre. Even their response to me came across curt and almost smug. Like "no, wasn't us. Bye bye."


Curious to see what the manager has to say.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Curious to see what the manager has to say.


Based on what's happened so far, I'm really not expecting to come away happy from that conversation. But who knows? Miracles do happen!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> versus...
> 
> : popcorn gif:


No popcorn, I'm already out...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Discontinued watch day.


Mine isn't nearly as cool (or as green), but I'll play!

Stopped at a red light at the perfect time - regular photo be portrait mode shot


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> A few more shots for the undecided.


Case looks great and I think no one here has any doubt about Sinn. The only thing I'm not sure is the syringe hands with the red accent.

In other words, wear it in good health


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> _sad mode engaged_


Oh, alright, I'll tell her. But later, after I've achieved enough "equity" in the relationship.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> I first thought, "what a joke."
> 
> Just got a quote, and it's substantially less than what I'm paying right now with Jewelers Mutual. I'm wondering what's the catch?


One of those you find out first when you file a claim. My watches are insured as part of my home insurance.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> New GF might be a candidate for junior OoO membership.


No, she'll read all my previous posts!!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Based on what's happened so far, I'm really not expecting to come away happy from that conversation. But who knows? Miracles do happen!


At least you got to bag a 59. Waiting for someone; just didn't want to purposely bag a milestone named for me.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She sent me a photo this morning.
> 
> Again, her wrist, not mine.


Nice to have a hobby you can both share.

Taking wrist shots in cars 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Mine isn't nearly as cool (or as green), but I'll play!
> 
> Stopped at a red light at the perfect time - regular photo be portrait mode shot
> 
> ...


That's plenty cool my man!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Mine isn't nearly as cool (or as green), but I'll play!
> 
> Stopped at a red light at the perfect time - regular photo be portrait mode shot
> 
> ...


Personally I prefer the GMT Master II and I think it's a dang cool watch, if a little understated.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> At least you got to bag a 59. Waiting for someone; just didn't want to purposely bag a milestone named for me.


Didn't notice but now I see this post count is rising as high as the price of a Cermit!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That's plenty cool my man!





mui.richard said:


> Personally I prefer the GMT Master II and I think it's a dang cool watch, if a little understated.


Thanks guys!

I'm actually happy I went for the LN, since it's so versatile (and may be the last all black bezel GMT Rolex makes).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I prefer the GMT Master II and I think it's a dang cool watch, if a little understated.


If it was going to be an only-Rolex, I would definitely agree. I have a SubND, Batman, etc. So the Hulk has its place.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> At least you got to bag a 59. Waiting for someone; just didn't want to purposely bag a milestone named for me.


Just noticed the initials of the bank.

For my own entertainment, when I'm testing an app, I try to use names with those same initials. "Bob Springer", "Betty Smith", "Bill Schmuck", etc.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She has a electric Mini, an X5 and a 991 coupe.


Dang you need to explain to her what Daument means because you've been daumented by her Snoopy and her fleet of cars 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang you need to explain to her what Daument means because you've been daumented by her Snoopy and her fleet of cars
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


She also Dauments me with real estate.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

More bad news. She texted me saying "I really like your Glashutte! Now don't like the Rolex anymore."


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Not yet. Might be never!
> 
> My wife sorta knew.


How do you know she isn't already active on WUS: scary thought 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> If it was going to be an only-Rolex, I would definitely agree. I have a SubND, Batman, etc. So the Hulk has its place.


Oh I agree, it's just a little too green for me is all


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> Nice piece. Also impressed with your compulsiveness. That's more than a watch a week.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Honestly, I have already calmed down a bit after this purchase. In a few days / weeks, I am starting the renovation of my son's room (he is finally in high school - he needs new furniture), so I have to give up new watches for a few weeks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> How do you know she isn't already active on WUS: scary thought
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


She wouldn't know I was sappie66. I'll tell her I was the savage guy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Oh I agree, it's just a little too green got me is all


Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Honestly, I have already calmed down a bit after this purchase. In a few days / weeks, I am starting the renovation of my son's room (he is finally in high school - he needs new furniture), so I have to give up new watches for a few weeks.


".... for a few weeks."


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Pepsi is safe only because I sold it.


Pretty wives don't sell. The old tactic says give back the ugliest, and Pepsi is the third prettiest GMT II ceramic, right after Batman and Rootbeer 😁


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> She sent me a photo this morning.
> 
> Again, her wrist, not mine.


At least it is clear who is in charge of your home!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> I had the U1 twice. Great watch.


And this is his smaller and slimmer brother.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Case looks great and I think no one here has any doubt about Sinn. The only thing I'm not sure is the syringe hands with the red accent.
> 
> In other words, wear it in good health


Thanks Bro! The only thing that annoys me about it is the shimmering red varnish on the hands. But it has such a discreet date window that my friend didn't even notice it at first. The size is almost perfect, he could have 1-2mm more on the case, but he is very skinny, and the larger U1 is a real fat man.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


which part of "stand here" did you not understand? ;-)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> which part of "stand here" did you not understand? ;-)


I purposely did not stand there, because they told me to stand there.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I purposely did not stand there, because they told me to stand there.


sure you're not 'Murican? ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> No, she'll read all my previous posts!!!!


We can't have her reading any of our previous posts.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, alright, I'll tell her. But later, after I've achieved enough "equity" in the relationship.


_joy_


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Well my JLC just arrived, which is really just a weird coincidence that I reached out to them this morning. They don't actually notify you that the watch is on its way back to you.

Luckily there was no additional damage this time. It's definitely running better this time, but dial up and dial down still seem to be the positions that it wants to run faster in. Every other position it is really tight at around 0 to +3 s/d. Dial up it's around +4 to +5 and now dial down seems to be the worst position at around +6 to +9.

They got the beat error down to 0 in most positions and no more than .1 in others. Amplitude is good in the high 200s.

The paper that accompanied it is so vague, just we serviced your movement and put it back together. Nothing about what may have been causing the problems. Nothing about timing information like Omega sends after a service. And there was nothing at all about my damaged strap.

I guess one plus in all this so far is I now have two of these nifty JLC service box / travel cases.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> More bad news. She texted me saying "I really like your Glashutte! Now don't like the Rolex anymore."


That's a good thing. Only better thing if she likes one of your Omega's, or do you even have an Omega left?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Anyone going to the Redbar Virtual Global Meet up this weekend?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Oh I agree, it's just a little too green for me is all


With appropriate lighting the Hulk is very dark green, almost black. Curious to compare the Hulk and Cermit, not that I'd buy either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> She wouldn't know I was sappie66. I'll tell her I was the savage guy.


No one wants to claim Savage Guy's persona. Tell her you're BSF so she'll be impressed with all the pictures of righteous babes he's posted.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Pretty wives don't sell. The old tactic says give back the ugliest, and Pepsi is the third prettiest GMT II ceramic, right after Batman and Rootbeer


Open to debate.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> She sent me a photo this morning.
> 
> Again, her wrist, not mine.


Actually that GO looks very good on her wrist. I vote she keeps it.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure who all remembers a previous post of mine about my Jaeger LeCoultre sector dial that was running super fast dial up and dial down (+400 s/d). I sent it to JLC in Ft Worth, TX and when I received it back my strap had a notch cut into it. I took photos as I was unboxing it and here is a photo of it inside the heat sealed plastic bag they sent it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, for a company with a supposedly good rep this is pretty shocking. I sometimes gave them some thought in terms of potential future purchase (quite like the Reverso) but this really makes me want to steer clear. Pathetic. Sorry you've been stuffed around like this bro...not cool.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> ".... for a few weeks."


Well there's definitely a direct correlation between the amount of time I spend on WUS, and OoO in particular, and how much I spend on watches.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> So that's why Seiko will never get their bezels and indices align!?


Wabi-sabi, that's the Japanese way.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


>


Whatever you do tell your GF that Hulk is a man's watch and your insurance company said your policy is null and void should anything happen to it outside your possession.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> That's a good thing. Only better thing if she likes one of your Omega's, or do you even have an Omega left?


She does like my D300M....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Actually that GO looks very good on her wrist. I vote she keeps it.


Speaking of GO Panos, have you guys since this one yet:









(Not my pic)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Well my JLC just arrived, which is really just a weird coincidence that I reached out to them this morning. They don't actually notify you that the watch is on its way back to you.
> 
> Luckily there was no additional damage this time. It's definitely running better this time, but dial up and dial down still seem to be the positions that it wants to run faster in. Every other position it is really tight at around 0 to +3 s/d. Dial up it's around +4 to +5 and now dial down seems to be the worst position at around +6 to +9.
> 
> ...


So all's well that ends well. Accuracy is good enough. Keep in mind it's not a Rolex. Sell one of the travel cases and you can buy two straps to replace the one with the notch. Actually you can wear the notched strap and tell everyone who asked the JLC service did that.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Open to debate.


Do you have other types?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So all's well that ends well. Accuracy is good enough. Keep in mind it's not a Rolex. Sell one of the travel cases and you can buy two straps to replace the one with the notch. Actually you can wear the notched strap and tell everyone who asked the JLC service did that.


Lol! Yes, the strap is officially a one of a kind custom by JLC!

Wonder what I can get for the travel case? I gotta do some research.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> Wabi-sabi, that's the Japanese way.


I've said before that a misaligned chapter ring is proof positive that a Seiko is not counterfeit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> She does like my D300M....


Put it on her wrist immediately.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So all's well that ends well. Accuracy is good enough. Keep in mind it's not a Rolex. Sell one of the travel cases and you can buy two straps to replace the one with the notch. Actually you can wear the notched strap and tell everyone who asked the JLC service did that.


Or I can reach out the strap maker ask "how much for half a strap?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> She has a electric Mini, an X5 and a 991 coupe.


What's her sister look like?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Speaking of GO Panos, have you guys since this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very classy...I like it, but moonphase thing...meh.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> No one wants to claim Savage Guy's persona. Tell her you're BSF so she'll be impressed with all the pictures of righteous babes he's posted.


Not sure that's going to go over that well...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Actually that GO looks very good on her wrist. I vote she keeps it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15443033


Maybe Sap has a JLC he can gift her instead.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> No one wants to claim Savage Guy's persona. Tell her you're BSF so she'll be impressed with all the pictures of righteous babes he's posted.


If she still likes me after that, it gives me free reign to do whatever I want!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Actually that GO looks very good on her wrist. I vote she keeps it.


Cannot like that Bro!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Actually that GO looks very good on her wrist. I vote she keeps it.


Anything looks pretty good on her, at this stage anyway.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Speaking of GO Panos, have you guys since this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figure it's exactly like mine but green.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Cannot like that Bro!


Well at least it's not a Rolex. I personally think you've painted yourself into a corner and now can only engage in limiting damage incurred.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I figure it's exactly like mine but green.


Too busy.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I figure it's exactly like mine but green.


I like it. Months ago I had contacted a dealer about the GO Sixties in green, which he did not have. Well about 2 weeks ago I received an email with an unknown number of other people BCC'd offering one of the green Panos to the first person who replied (for just under $10k). I did not respond.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure that's going to go over that well...


Godfrey

But she might surprise us; ask her what she thinks about this.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Well my JLC just arrived, which is really just a weird coincidence that I reached out to them this morning. They don't actually notify you that the watch is on its way back to you.
> 
> Luckily there was no additional damage this time. It's definitely running better this time, but dial up and dial down still seem to be the positions that it wants to run faster in. Every other position it is really tight at around 0 to +3 s/d. Dial up it's around +4 to +5 and now dial down seems to be the worst position at around +6 to +9.
> 
> ...


I'll trade ya straight across for a Citizen. Zero timing issues whatsoever and 200m WR. Just make sure it gets some daylight every couple months or so.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Speaking of GO Panos, have you guys since this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, is green the new blue? And hasn't someone made the observation earlier in the past six months or so?

Which also makes me ask, when did blue become the main non-neutral color (not white/silver/gold/black)? Probably before I got interested in watches, I'll bet.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll trade ya straight across for a Citizen. Zero timing issues whatsoever and 200m WR. Just make sure it gets some daylight every couple months or so.


I'll have to pass for now, but I'll keep thinking about it


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Anything looks pretty good on her, at this stage anyway.


Just remember...somewhere there's someone who got tired of her crap.  she may also be a black widow. She mates, and then kills doodz for their watches!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> A few more shots for the undecided.


Das ist gut!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Godfrey
> 
> But she might surprise us; ask her what she thinks about this.
> 
> ...


Adriana Lima?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Thanks Bro! The only thing that annoys me about it is the shimmering red varnish on the hands. But it has such a discreet date window that my friend didn't even notice it at first. The size is almost perfect, he could have 1-2mm more on the case, but he is very skinny, and the larger U1 is a real fat man.


Good thing we're on the same page with the hands


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The elites will not buy that. They have coverage with real insurers that have experience with this. They are aiming at people with no other assets other than watches that consider them investments. 'Dink hopes to get a few bucks out of them each month for life.


So 3/4 of WUS members?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I'll have to pass for now, but I'll keep thinking about it


PMs are open


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Good thing we're on the same page with the hands


Instead of red, the hands could be black, and only the square second end could remain red. Then it would be perfect.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> So all's well that ends well. Accuracy is good enough. Keep in mind it's not a Rolex. Sell one of the travel cases and you can buy two straps to replace the one with the notch. *Actually you can wear the notched strap and tell everyone who asked the JLC service did that*.


And whenever anyone complains on WUS with anything bad with RSC/TSC or how they don't tell you what's fixed, he has a story to tell.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Yikes stick with


Nice plant

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got a Speedy Reduced II and like it a lot, but I really love the sector dial of my JLC. But maybe I should have just splurged and got this one instead:


Nice glove

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> A few more shots for the undecided.


Nice grass

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> No, she'll read all my previous posts!!!!


But then we could be your hype men

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Didn't notice but now I see this post count is rising as high as the price of a Cermit!


OoO will do that to you

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> She also Dauments me with real estate.


So what I'm hearing is you're going to be a trophy boyfriend?

Nice work!

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got a Speedy Reduced II and like it a lot, but I really love the sector dial of my JLC. But maybe I should have just splurged and got this one instead:


JLC x 5 price is enough?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> She wouldn't know I was sappie66. I'll tell her I was the savage guy.


Well girls reading this, that Sappie, he's funny and hella ripped too

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Stand on the spot you idiot

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> which part of "stand here" did you not understand? ;-)


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I purposely did not stand there, because they told me to stand there.


To girls reading this part 2

That Sappie, he's such a bad ass

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> sure you're not 'Murican? ;-)


Well he's not a queenslander, he could read it 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Whatever you do tell your GF that Hulk is a man's watch and your insurance company said your policy is null and void should anything happen to it outside your possession.


She'll probably ask if it's Hodinkee insurance

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Just remember...somewhere there's someone who got tired of her crap.  she may also be a black widow. She mates, and then kills doodz for their watches!


That's always a possibility. I'll keep my back against the wall, unless I have her against a wall.....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure who all remembers a previous post of mine about my Jaeger LeCoultre sector dial that was running super fast dial up and dial down (+400 s/d). I sent it to JLC in Ft Worth, TX and when I received it back my strap had a notch cut into it. I took photos as I was unboxing it and here is a photo of it inside the heat sealed plastic bag they sent it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really sucks. I'm glad I read the JLC forum regularly for half a year before deciding what to buy. There are too many complaints about workmanship and service.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Hoodwinkee just announced they will be offering watch insurance. I wonder if that will have elite pricing as well.


Yeah, will the premium for an OP be $5900?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> I first thought, "what a joke."
> 
> Just got a quote, and it's substantially less than what I'm paying right now with Jewelers Mutual. *I'm wondering what's the catch*?


How well-capitalized are they? How much do you trust their actuarial skills? How much do you trust them to treat claims fairly? That's three checks in the "no" column for me.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well he's not a queenslander, he could read it
> 
> Brother of OoO


F off cockroach ;-)

QLDER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> F off cockroach ;-)
> 
> QLDER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> That really sucks. I'm glad I read the JLC forum regularly for half a year before deciding what to buy. There are too many complaints about workmanship and service.


Same here. The "word on the street" counts for a lot towards what I think of a brand.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> JLC x 5 price is enough?


JLC x 3 or 4 depending on condition!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Adriana Lima?


None other.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> How well-capitalized are they? How much do you trust their actuarial skills? How much do you trust them to treat claims fairly? That's three checks in the "no" column for me.


And what are the deductibles? That may be part of "the catch".


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't let her near the Pepsi, batman, or hulk.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Until


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> She has a electric Mini, an X5 and a 991 coupe.


Why so many? Or should I not ask.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Insurance is always good, until you need to file a claim.


I don't like insurance much. Medical Im OK with. Mrs BT won't let me drop house insurance. I will lower my umbrella some since Bo the wonder dog no longer a risk.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I had the U1 twice. Great watch.


#nra
This is the mini u1 I think.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> She also Dauments me with real estate.


Answers my previous q


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No one wants to claim Savage Guy's persona. Tell her you're BSF so she'll be impressed with all the pictures of righteous babes he's posted.


Or Jane and Fred


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Speaking of GO Panos, have you guys since this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's green.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Why so many? Or should I not ask.


I don't know.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> #nra
> This is the mini u1 I think.


Yes I know. But still....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Just remember...somewhere there's someone who got tired of her crap.  she may also be a black widow. She mates, and then kills doodz for their watches!


Buzz kill


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Why so many? Or should I not ask.


Just to Daument me at every turn. Her BMW is better than mine. Her Mini is better than mine. And her Porsche is def better than mine.

Only now this occurred to me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Started to post in a thread about all the GD whining but decided against it and retreated here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure who all remembers a previous post of mine about my Jaeger LeCoultre sector dial that was running super fast dial up and dial down (+400 s/d). I sent it to JLC in Ft Worth, TX and when I received it back my strap had a notch cut into it. I took photos as I was unboxing it and here is a photo of it inside the heat sealed plastic bag they sent it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaeger LeCoultre is a lousy watch company and a lousy watch too.

Quick, sell it away and you can advertise it as "recently serviced" and "never worn since last service".


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Just to Daument me at every turn. Her BMW is better than mine. Her Mini is better than mine. And her Porsche is def better than mine.
> 
> Only now this occurred to me.


Reminds of when Seinfeld dates someone too much like himself!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> And some say RSC is bad...


After joining WUS and venturing into the other sub-forums and reading their complaints, I can categorically say that Rolex Service Centre provides world class service.

Of course, accompanied by world class pricing but nothing as bad as some other companies like Patek.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre is a lousy watch company and a lousy watch too.
> 
> Quick, sell it away and you can advertise it as "recently serviced" and "never worn since last service".


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Good news - OPwhite back in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Is she treating you as watch club membership?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> And they can't seem to be able to repair their own movements. And a basic one at that. I know I'm a bit angry right now, but feel like if I can dissuade a few people from giving them business, then I've done some good(serenity now)


Sell, sell, sell!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't let her near the Pepsi, batman, or hulk.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Too late. I am sure she's been stalking him on WUS and she knows what he's got.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Just to Daument me at every turn. Her BMW is better than mine. Her Mini is better than mine. And her Porsche is def better than mine.
> 
> Only now this occurred to me.


In other words you're now with someone waaaay above your station?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> No no, you have done a great service here. They are off of my "itch" list. Reverso and Master Control were on my mind heavily.
> 
> Sounds like they could use some customer service consulting.


You learn a lot from OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She sent me a photo this morning.
> 
> Again, her wrist, not mine.


Is she in a yellow mini?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That's what I was thinking.


Problem is selling a JLC is almost as difficult as selling an Omega.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre is a lousy watch company and a lousy watch too.
> 
> Quick, sell it away and you can advertise it as "recently serviced" and "never worn since last service".


I actually still really like the watch, I just hate their customer service. It's running well now so hopefully I won't need their service again. When I get beyond the warranty period, I think I'll find a good independent.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Looks like she drives a Mini? I'm sure Mrs Mav will approve since she's a follow Mini owner.


LOL. I practically asked the same question. 

#nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Nope. Stitching and spring bar both on that side.
> 
> Waiting for it to come back the 2nd time. First time it was still running +21s/d dial up.


400 seconds fast, then 21 seconds fast...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I actually still really like the watch, I just hate their customer service. It's running well now so hopefully I won't need their service again. When I get beyond the warranty period, I think I'll find a good independent.


Godfrey

Maybe I'm experiencing Stockholm Syndrome?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 400 seconds fast, then 21 seconds fast...


Much better now. Worst position now is dial down at +6 to +9. All others very good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She has a electric Mini, an X5 and a 991 coupe.


Noice selection there she got. 

Good tastes.

I hope to pick up an electric mini as a runabout for the missus too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I actually still really like the watch, I just hate their customer service. It's running well now so hopefully I won't need their service again. When I get beyond the warranty period, I think I'll find a good independent.


Should accuracy fall off the grid again, just sell it to Big Al. As long as a watch is accurate to within 5 minutes per day, he's happy as a clam.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I feel that a lot of this stuff is coming from the ADs, not Rolex itself. My Sub and Exp1 were purchased in 2016 and 2017 respectively, from the same AD. Both came with everything, all tags, all stickers, full set. I found out much later that my Exp1 box is not period correct from a generation old. Never made a big deal about it.
> 
> My Daytona, purchased from a different AD in 2019, arrived with partial stickers, green round tag, but the rectangular one removed. Also got the wrong box, from the generation prior. After I called them about it, they sent me a new box but it was the XL one that's supposed to be for PM models. Whatever. They also tried to hold back my warranty card but relented after I got pissed at them.
> 
> From what I understand the boxes are not serialized nor matched up to each individual watch so the ADs just give you whatever they have, usually grabbing the first one they see. You should also watch out for them trying to hold your warranty card, or even forcing you to sign some unenforceable contract promising that you won't sell your watch. To me, removing the stickers or tag aren't a big deal so long as you see it with those things on and it's removed in front of you.


Rolex only sends the watch in the plastic coffins together with the warranty card and tags.

The AD assembles the box, booklet etc. so it won't come as a surprise to me if people sometimes get the wrong box.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> The box sucks anyway so doesn't really matter


I have put mine on the attic. Will be a challenge to match them up now that they are all mixed up. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Based on what's happened so far, I'm really not expecting to come away happy from that conversation. But who knows? Miracles do happen!


LOL. You just pulled a 59. Well done


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> A few more shots for the undecided.


I love the look of those Sinn H-link bracelets. I haven't worn one yet, though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Much better now. Worst position now is dial down at +6 to +9. All others very good.



















So now you're only left with the laceration on your strap to deal with. Levity aside, that is really bizarre and wondering if the original person to work on your watch might have been having some kind of mental breakdown. Did the manager ever call you back?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well he's not a queenslander, he could read it
> 
> Brother of OoO


Speaking of Queenslanders, ain't seen brother @Kris47 in a while. Hope he is all a okay


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Started to post in a thread about all the GD whining but decided against it and retreated here.


Smart move.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> In other words you're now with someone waaaay above your station?


Way, way above his station.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure who all remembers a previous post of mine about my Jaeger LeCoultre sector dial that was running super fast dial up and dial down (+400 s/d). I sent it to JLC in Ft Worth, TX and when I received it back my strap had a notch cut into it. I took photos as I was unboxing it and here is a photo of it inside the heat sealed plastic bag they sent it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had a somewhat similar but not exactly the same issue with baume et mercier. I bought a clifton brand new. Then after a few days the loop on the alligator strap broke. AD says only watch head covered by warranty. The strap not included. It soured my view of baume.

that said, my experience with JLC has been superb so far. A friend even got enamored with the MUT i was wearing yesterday and ordered one for himself. I empathize with you though.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So now you're only left with the laceration on your strap to deal with. Levity aside, that is really bizarre and wondering if the original person to work on your watch might have been having some kind of mental breakdown. Did the manager ever call you back?


Not yet, they said it takes 24-48 hours for a manager call back.

I'm really lucky it wasn't the OEM or a Greg Stevens strap! It's a cheap Etsy, less than $40. Like I mentioned before, I never would've sent it back just for them to "investigate" the strap issue. I only sent it due to the mechanical issues.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Wait we have members here who don't spend 50k?


the membership requirements here are tough. First (some posts back), one is required to be weird. Now, you have to spend 50K. Only?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> She wouldn't know I was sappie66. I'll tell her I was the savage guy.


now she knows.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Why so many? Or should I not ask.


one for (from) each ex-boyfriend?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> That's what I was thinking.


* 3 dump the sucker assuming it is running ok if not back to Jaaageeer


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> In other words you're now with someone waaaay above your station?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 400 seconds fast, then 21 seconds fast...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Not yet, they said it takes 24-48 hours for a manager call back.
> 
> I'm really lucky it wasn't the OEM or a Greg Stevens strap! It's a cheap Etsy, less than $40. Like I mentioned before, I never would've sent it back just for them to "investigate" the strap issue. I only sent it due to the mechanical issues.


I thought I'd read earlier the strap was a relatively inexpensive one. Whenever I send in a watch with strap, I always make sure it's a cheap, beater strap although nothing like that has ever happened to me before.

PM me should you decide to unload one of your JLC travel cases as I have a Reverso. Fortunately it has a manual winding movement that I should be able to have serviced locally in Dallas without having to send it to the service center that I think is near DFW Airport.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


Big LIKE for that gif.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> now she knows.


What?!?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I don't like insurance much. Medical Im OK with. Mrs BT won't let me drop house insurance. I will lower my umbrella some since Bo the wonder dog no longer a risk.


I'm fine with insuring house and car (really just for the liability), but I'll take my chances on almost any possession.

Tangents ahead.

When I refinanced about 20 years ago, I discovered that the insurance agent for my homeowners had been pocketing the premiums for 12 years and I was actually uninsured. I requested documentation from the original mortgage company so I could go after him, but they suddenly realized it was the same company, so they clammed up. (The insurance premium was part of the mortgage payment, and the money was going monthly from their mortgage division to the agent.)

I also profoundly dislike life insurance salesmen. A guy insisted on showing me a printout on tractor-feed paper of my projected lifetime winnings and asserted that coming from a computer made it indisputable. I underscored the ridiculous assumptions in the underlying model, replaced them with more sensible assumptions, and did the math for him then and there. He left sputtering and insulted.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Started to post in a thread about all the GD whining but decided against it and retreated here.


It really bothers me. I'm still convinced that 3/4 of the whiners wouldn't even pay MSRP for a Rolex if the opportunity arose, they just want to complain.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Flirted with getting Bamford Rolex a couple of years ago. But decided against it. Cant justify mutilating a Rolex. And the price premium is just too much for me.

so got a bamford watch instead.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm fine with insuring house and car (really just for the liability), but I'll take my chances on almost any possession.
> 
> Tangents ahead.
> 
> ...


Wait a second. What!? That is insane! Did you report them to the state??? I hope that they lost their license. Unreal.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> It really bothers me. I'm still convinced that 3/4 of the whiners wouldn't even pay MSRP for a Rolex if the opportunity arose, they just want to complain.


Typically the case with folks who whine, IMO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It really bothers me. I'm still convinced that 3/4 of the whiners wouldn't even pay MSRP for a Rolex if the opportunity arose, they just want to complain.


Agree and I forgot car insurance... Don't care about covering car but protection from lawsuits main goal.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure who all remembers a previous post of mine about my Jaeger LeCoultre sector dial that was running super fast dial up and dial down (+400 s/d). I sent it to JLC in Ft Worth, TX and when I received it back my strap had a notch cut into it. I took photos as I was unboxing it and here is a photo of it inside the heat sealed plastic bag they sent it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disgraceful customer service. Wow.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Agree and I forgot car insurance... Don't care about covering car but *protection from lawsuits main goal*.


Agreed. I carry comp and collision, but I am also very risk-averse (I work in insurance, so . . . . . . ). We carry $3M in umbrella right now. I always debate if we should increase but I don't see the need after I run the math.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My imagination runs wild when I watch Jenni Elle....


Her accent reminds me of my SA at Wempe.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno. I'm taking PF as a guy who just parks that car without a care. Although he probably gets the special spots anyways.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No need to park when you have a driver...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Anything looks pretty good on her, at this stage anyway.


Are you saying this is her mom and aunt?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We need more Adriana.










Dog, you have my apologies.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno. I'm taking PF as a guy who just parks that car without a care. Although he probably gets the special spots anyways.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I assumed he parked between two spots.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More Adri...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Maybe I'm experiencing Stockholm Syndrome?


Sounds like it to me, too. Get out of abusive relationships.

"If you're looking through rose-colored glasses, red flags  just look like flags."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Are you saying this is her mom and aunt?
> 
> View attachment 15443468


Heck no.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Much better now. Worst position now is dial down at +6 to +9. All others very good.


Whenever I hear someone call something the "Something maker's something maker" like JLC is the "Watchmaker's watchmaker" I always get a bit wary.

I still want a JLC, but that kind of talk always makes me wary.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm fine with insuring house and car (really just for the liability), but I'll take my chances on almost any possession.
> 
> Tangents ahead.
> 
> ...


Far out! That is freaking insane, like to the nth degree!!! I don't know how lucky you had been not ever needing the insurance in those years you weren't covered.

As for life insurance people, lol, I put them in the same basket as used car salesman. Pond scum.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Her accent reminds me of my SA at Wempe.


I was thinking of something else....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Agreed. I carry comp and collision, but I am also very risk-averse (I work in insurance, so . . . . . . ). We carry $3M in umbrella right now. I always debate if we should increase but I don't see the need after I run the math.


I always had more than my worth... Course a good lawyer will figure that in ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need more Adriana.
> 
> View attachment 15443470
> 
> ...


Poor thing can't afford new jeans.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Just to Daument me at every turn. Her BMW is better than mine. Her Mini is better than mine. And her Porsche is def better than mine.
> 
> Only now this occurred to me.


Daument her with your social circle - there is no topping the United Nations of Captains of Industry of whom you are a part of

..... or a bunch of (mostly) middle aged men who talk about men's jewellery ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

114060 warranty 2020 $12,175


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> How well-capitalized are they? How much do you trust their actuarial skills? How much do you trust them to treat claims fairly? That's three checks in the "no" column for me.


The insurance is underwritten by Chubb. Hodinki is just a reseller for them.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> The insurance is underwritten by Chubb. Hodinki is just a reseller for them.


So my Hodinkee insurance would be great in the event of fire damage?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> She wouldn't know I was sappie66. I'll tell her I was the savage guy.


You'll need to pretend to be someone with similarly "evolved" hairless arms.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


Such a rebel, not standing where you're told....


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So my Hodinkee insurance would be great in the event of fire damage?


Seems to me the claims will be filed with chubb directly. Is chubb any good in your country? My company uses chubb for some corporate policies, I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> which part of "stand here" did you not understand? ;-)


#nra ... lol... the very next post.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I purposely did not stand there, because they told me to stand there.


#rebel


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Merv said:


> Very classy...I like it, but moonphase thing...meh.


Wimp


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Just remember...somewhere there's someone who got tired of her crap.  she may also be a black widow. She mates, and then kills doodz for their watches!


Danger danger!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just to Daument me at every turn. Her BMW is better than mine. Her Mini is better than mine. And her Porsche is def better than mine.





5959HH said:


> In other words you're now with someone waaaay above your station?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Just to Daument me at every turn. Her BMW is better than mine. Her Mini is better than mine. And her Porsche is def better than mine.
> 
> Only now this occurred to me.


No worries.... she's you, but better. ?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Wait a second. What!? That is insane! Did you report them to the state??? I hope that they lost their license. Unreal.


I was planning to report it, but they closed ranks once they figured out it was their own guy and never provided me any documentation of non-payment. Since I didn't have any claims I didn't much of a position. I never did business with them again in either area.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> The insurance is underwritten by Chubb. Hodinki is just a reseller for them.


At least there are professionals involved.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Nice lotus


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Nice lotus
> View attachment 15443585


What about the White Lotus Society?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents. You know that we discussed about Rolex pre- shipping the watches to their ADs? I think there really is some truth to it judging from the number of people who have managed to buy the new 2020 models so soon. In fact, I was surprised to see grey dealers already flaunting their collections. What you think?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Should accuracy fall off the grid again, just sell it to Big Al. As long as a watch is accurate to within 5 minutes per day, he's happy as a clam.


Or my son. He's been wearing a broken watch for just over two years 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Seems to me the claims will be filed with chubb directly. Is chubb any good in your country? My company uses chubb for some corporate policies, I have no personal experience with them.


No idea


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have put mine on the attic. Will be a challenge to match them up now that they are all mixed up. LOL.


My Omega boxes are also up in the attic. They're so heavy that I've often wondered if I should reinforce the ceiling 

Next time I might ask if I can just go home with the plastic coffin.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> No worries.... she's you, but better. ?


As MORs only the best will do; sorry Sap you've been replaced


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> As MORs only the best will do; sorry Sap you've been replaced


But she doesn't have a Rolex!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Flirted with getting Bamford Rolex a couple of years ago. But decided against it. Cant justify mutilating a Rolex. And the price premium is just too much for me.
> 
> so got a bamford watch instead.
> 
> View attachment 15443411


Is the second crown at 22:00 for the GMT hand? Type of movement?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is the second crown at 22:00 for the GMT hand? Type of movement?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


no. For the internal bezel. So you can track three time zones










gmt hand controlled by crown. Like other gmt watches without independent hour hands.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Poor thing can't afford new jeans.


I've given up asking my kids if they have enough money for food.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> But she doesn't have a Rolex!!!


Oh wow. No Rolex? Not even a crappy DJ with diamonds, never mind a unicorn? Plus she has an Omega?

I think it's time to break out the "sorry this isn't working out, it's not me it's you"

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> But she doesn't have a Rolex!!!


Also you're back in

Brother of OoO


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents. You know that we discussed about Rolex pre- shipping the watches to their ADs? I think there really is some truth to it judging from the number of people who have managed to buy the new 2020 models so soon. In fact, I was surprised to see grey dealers already flaunting their collections. What you think?


It's hard to say. I'd have no doubt if people reported buying in the first couple days. On the other hand, some well-placed people (such as Wei Koh) had them that soon, so it's a definite maybe.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Guys, have a nice day!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents. You know that we discussed about Rolex pre- shipping the watches to their ADs? I think there really is some truth to it judging from the number of people who have managed to buy the new 2020 models so soon. In fact, I was surprised to see grey dealers already flaunting their collections. What you think?


I've thought of paying my AD a visit to check but not interested enough to make the 10 min bike ride. More interested in the new D-300m Nekton and Snoopy 2 due in October.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I don't like insurance much. Medical Im OK with. Mrs BT won't let me drop house insurance. I will lower my umbrella some since Bo the wonder dog no longer a risk.


Same here. I'm ok with some medical coverage but item than auto insurance which is required by law, I just don't buy it.

While give my money to others to invest and benefit from it when I should be doing it myself is the question I asked Mrs Mui when she wanted to take out a life insurance policy on me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> After joining WUS and venturing into the other sub-forums and reading their complaints, I can categorically say that Rolex Service Centre provides world class service.
> 
> Of course, accompanied by world class pricing but nothing as bad as some other companies like Patek.


When I had my Explorer serviced earlier this year it costed me $500, $400 for the movement overhaul and $100 for a crown replacement. I believe it's like double that for doing the same overhaul in the US?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My Omega boxes are also up in the attic. They're so heavy that I've often wondered if I should reinforce the ceiling
> 
> Next time I might ask if I can just go home with the plastic coffin.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


LOL. Better idea, just wear it on your wrist


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents. You know that we discussed about Rolex pre- shipping the watches to their ADs? I think there really is some truth to it judging from the number of people who have managed to buy the new 2020 models so soon. In fact, I was surprised to see grey dealers already flaunting their collections. What you think?


No freaking way they didn't pre-ship the watches to ADs around the world and already have stock worldwide before the launch, ESPECIALLY since under COVID flights are limited as it is.

Personally, this is how it should have been all along. Whether this new practice is here to stay after COVID of course is yet to be seen.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> How well-capitalized are they? How much do you trust their actuarial skills? How much do you trust them to treat claims fairly? That's three checks in the "no" column for me.


I'd presume they are offering this policy with an established insurance company? No way they are offering this insurance coverage on their own.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> The insurance is underwritten by Chubb. Hodinki is just a reseller for them.


#nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've thought of paying my AD a visit to check but not interested enough to make the 10 min bike ride. More interested in the new D-300m Nekton and Snoopy 2 due in October.


What's this Snoopy 2?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

October 5th 2020 - Snoopy Celebration


My Instagram feed has just had an update from Omega stating that they will be celebrating the 50th anniversary of being awarded the Silver Snoopy by...




omegaforums.net


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What's this Snoopy 2?


oops, see above


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Interesting link





__





Gmail






mail.google.com





Which when I click on I get this


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

_"He Who Must Not Be Named"_ _PT _posted a youtube about Rolex planning to end the waiting list system for a "Preferred Client" system.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So now you're only left with the laceration on your strap to deal with. Levity aside, that is really bizarre and wondering if the original person to work on your watch might have been having some kind of mental breakdown. Did the manager ever call you back?


It actually looks like the cutout for the buckle tang. Are we sure they didn't put the strap back on backwards without the buckle? Dunno

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> View attachment 15443728
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SS sports Rolex May be easier to obtain

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> It actually looks like the cutout for the buckle tang. Are we sure they didn't put the strap back on backwards without the buckle? Dunno
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice guess but his strap now has two cutouts. A unique, rare and very collectible strap modified by JLC


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> SS sports Rolex May be easier to obtain
> 
> Brother of OoO


True but this might be the ONE to end it all


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice guess but his strap now has two cutouts. A unique, rare and very collectible strap modified by JLC


I have one like that too. Self inflicted stupidity. Lol. Still learning lessons making straps. Having fun with it and it's only costing me a little time so far.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I was planning to report it, but they closed ranks once they figured out it was their own guy and never provided me any documentation of non-payment. Since I didn't have any claims I didn't much of a position. I never did business with them again in either area.


Did you report them to your state insurance board? Companies like that generally don't like a light shined on them although state insurance boards tend to protect their own.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> I was planning to report it, but they closed ranks once they figured out it was their own guy and never provided me any documentation of non-payment. Since I didn't have any claims I didn't much of a position. I never did business with them again in either area.


Definitely report them next time. The state would've absolutely hammered them. The state almost invariably takes the side of the insured in cases like this.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> My Omega boxes are also up in the attic. They're so heavy that I've often wondered if I should reinforce the ceiling
> 
> Next time I might ask if I can just go home with the plastic coffin.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Panerai, GO, JLC, Omega all have heavy wooden boxes. Seiko boxes are the cheapest. Rolex boxes probably hit the magic middle.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> The insurance is underwritten by Chubb. Hodinki is just a reseller for them.


I was comparing Dink's pricing with that WAX Insurance (thread on the public forum) and WAX had them beat. Paper is basically identical with WAX on AxaXL paper.

I actually prefer WAX since I despise Chubb as an entity.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> But she doesn't have a Rolex!!!


Sap you definitely need to make sure she never discovers and ventures into OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> When I had my Explorer serviced earlier this year it costed me $500, $400 for the movement overhaul and $100 for a crown replacement. I believe it's like double that for doing the same overhaul in the US?


At least double.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Did you report them to your state insurance board? Companies like that generally don't like a light shined on them although state insurance boards tend to protect their own.


Insurance boards take protecting consumers and insureds very seriously, all things considered. Especially when you have laymen involved.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> It actually looks like the cutout for the buckle tang. Are we sure they didn't put the strap back on backwards without the buckle? Dunno
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's a mystery.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> At least double.







__





service costs by model - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


service costs by model Rolex General Discussion



www.rolexforums.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Panerai, GO, JLC, Omega all have heavy wooden boxes. Seiko boxes are the cheapest. Rolex boxes probably hit the magic middle.


like the watches, seiko boxes span the entire spectrum. Have these three boxes that came with three of my seiko divers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> like the watches, seiko boxes span the entire spectrum. Have these three boxes that came with three of my seiko divers.
> View attachment 15444041


Nice wardrobe


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've thought of paying my AD a visit to check but not interested enough to make* the 10 min bike ride. *More interested in the new D-300m Nekton and Snoopy 2 due in October.


I miss being able to bike and shop...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

I would rather have a nicer watch and "mehh" box e.g. Rolex. 

Never understood the pomp and circumstance around the trunk you get from Ohhmeeeguhh


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I saw a post earlier about the difference in Rolex box sizes for steel, PM, and the rest. 

We bought our house in April of this year and the guy had a six digit sub with date. He left the outer box in the closet and it was definitely the PM size. Maybe he has another somewhere in the rotation, not sure, but I have only ever seen him wear that one sub. 

He said I could keep the box. Now I have two outer boxes, which means my sub no date is worth at least $30k, right?


----------



## chinguelmike (Feb 20, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> This deserves a Tuesday 2pm beer.


👍


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

chinguelmike said:


> 👍


Always appreciate a three month old bump


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> like the watches, seiko boxes span the entire spectrum. Have these three boxes that came with three of my seiko divers.
> View attachment 15444041


Nice sub!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> It actually looks like the cutout for the buckle tang. Are we sure they didn't put the strap back on backwards without the buckle? Dunno
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So someone else suggested this and I initially dismissed it as I believed that there was only accent stitching on one side and I hadn't received the watch back yet from JLC. Now that I have the watch back, I checked again and ... you are correct, it was installed backwards.  (but there is still damage, I'll get to that)










So I feel really, really dumb for not noticing this before. I take responsibility for that.

However, isn't JLC even more dumb for A. Installing the strap backwards in the first place and B. Apparently also not realizing this or correcting it when it was just back with them for weeks for the 2nd service and while they were supposed to actually be investigating the reported damage to my strap??

If they really investigated, they should have noticed this and called me and explained what had happened? And if they did investigate and still didn't notice what happened, doesn't that just make them incompetent? Aren't these experienced master watchmakers??

BUT, guess what? After all this, the strap is actually damaged after all:


















These indentations are pretty deep. We'll see if they can be lessened with some oil.

Then there's the fact that after the first service, my watch was still running badly.

Not sure what else to say, this whole experience has just been bizarre.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice guess but his strap now has two cutouts. A unique, rare and very collectible strap modified by JLC


See my post, he's right but the other side Is now likely permanently marked for life.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> So someone else suggested this and I initially dismissed it as I believed that there was only accent stitching on one side and I hadn't received the watch back yet from JLC. Now that I have the watch back, I checked again and ... you are correct, it was installed backwards.  (but there is still damage, I'll get to that)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dangit! Ya know, I started wondering the same thing a couple days ago, but wasn't sure if it was the case - and I also wondered why they would've disassembled the strap at all. And I still want to put blame on them for not reassembling the strap correctly AND for not rectifying it the second time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Speaking of presentation boxes and all their goodies...

Does it look cheap (or maybe lazy) to anyone else when they include items in ziploc baggies? Protective film for the watch I can understand, but there's something haphazard about how other stuff gets plopped in there for a multi-thousand-dollar luxury purchase.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Dangit! Ya know, I started wondering the same thing a couple days ago, but wasn't sure if it was the case - and I also wondered why they would've disassembled the strap at all. And I still want to put blame on them for not reassembling the strap correctly AND for not rectifying it the second time.


That's what I'm saying. I'm still basically an amateur and they are supposed to be the master watchmakers. The "watchmakers watchmaker". And their communication is just so poor. I'm still waiting for a call back from a manager.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> So someone else suggested this and I initially dismissed it as I believed that there was only accent stitching on one side and I hadn't received the watch back yet from JLC. Now that I have the watch back, I checked again and ... you are correct, it was installed backwards.  (but there is still damage, I'll get to that)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really happy for you that this is resolved. It happens - we all miss things ad you are taking accountability, which is great. We learn and move on!

The trouble I have is still with the movement and "fix" of theirs. Is it still running unacceptably fast?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of presentation boxes and all their goodies...
> 
> Does it look cheap (or maybe lazy) to anyone else when they include items in ziploc baggies? Protective film for the watch I can understand, but there's something haphazard about how other stuff gets plopped in there for a multi-thousand-dollar luxury purchase.


Agreed. Their are other methods and ways to display this. I'm all about service and "the experience" when it comes to big purchases like this. Example - most service waiting areas for cars are mediocre. Audi's is actually very nice, with reliable wifi and better than expected coffee. I like that and it didn't cost them much to build.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> So someone else suggested this and I initially dismissed it as I believed that there was only accent stitching on one side and I hadn't received the watch back yet from JLC. Now that I have the watch back, I checked again and ... you are correct, it was installed backwards.
> 
> ....
> 
> So I feel really, really dumb for not noticing this before. I take responsibility for that.


Easy to overlook. I agree that JLC was more dumb. Not that you were.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents. You know that we discussed about Rolex pre- shipping the watches to their ADs? I think there really is some truth to it judging from the number of people who have managed to buy the new 2020 models so soon. In fact, I was surprised to see grey dealers already flaunting their collections. What you think?


I stopped being interested in new Rolexes. In fact, they have nothing interesting, and the hype is like giving five cents gold one dollar bills.

Looking at the current catalog, the only watches I am interested in are:

DJ41 rhodium









and GMT II Rootbeer


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I'm really happy for you that this is resolved. It happens - we all miss things ad you are taking accountability, which is great. We learn and move on!
> 
> The trouble I have is still with the movement and "fix" of theirs. Is it still running unacceptably fast?


It's running a lot better. It is very good, 0 to +3 in every position except dial up and dial, which were the problem areas. Dial up is around +3 to +5 and dial down was +6 to +9.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> So someone else suggested this and I initially dismissed it as I believed that there was only accent stitching on one side and I hadn't received the watch back yet from JLC. Now that I have the watch back, I checked again and ... you are correct, it was installed backwards.  (but there is still damage, I'll get to that)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told ya


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> See my post, he's right but the other side Is now likely permanently marked for life.


Well, that sucks. Sorry it happened.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I miss being able to bike and shop...


One of the advantages of living in a university town. Another many blonde and beautiful bike riders to stalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I stopped being interested in new Rolexes. In fact, they have nothing interesting, and the hype is like giving five cents gold one dollar bills.
> 
> Looking at the current catalog, the only watches I am interested in are:
> 
> ...


IMO, you're simply refining your tastes, and that's a good thing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> One of the advantages of living in a university town. Another many blonde and beautiful bike riders to stalk


I used to bike to EVERYTHING when I lived in downtown DC. Movies, dinner, some shopping, sightseeing, work, sometimes even to doctor's appointments. My car would get dusty in the garage at my workplace.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I used to bike to EVERYTHING when I lived in downtown DC. Movies, dinner, some shopping, sightseeing, work, sometimes even to doctor's appointments. My car would get dusty in the garage at my workplace.


Last I had to drive my Jeep I had to recharge the battery. Fortunately, my wife drives the Volvo a few times during the week.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> I stopped being interested in new Rolexes. In fact, they have nothing interesting, and the hype is like giving five cents gold one dollar bills.
> 
> Looking at the current catalog, the only watches I am interested in are:
> 
> ...


That is a very attractive two-some.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Told ya


Was that you? Duly noted. So hard to keep track of who said what.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, that sucks. Sorry it happened.


Flipped it around. Not too bad, but it's there.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Flipped it around. Not too bad, but it's there.


I'd feel lucky that it wasn't a typical tang buckle, which might have made the repairperson try to cut a new slot for the tang/pin/whatever-it's-called.

Well, then again, maybe they would've realized their mistake right away...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yet more Adri...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Did you report them to your state insurance board? Companies like that generally don't like a light shined on them although state insurance boards tend to protect their own.


I would have if I had anything on paper to show. Everything took place in phone calls. They initially promised to give me something in writing, but mortgage half of the company reneged when they saw the agent was in their insurance arm.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

JS Watch Co. SiF NART arrived. Quick shipping. Did a full set of unboxing photos. Will post the highlights, here.

If you told me that this was an Omega or something of the sort based on fit and finish, I'd nod my head. Outstanding quality.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> I would have if I had anything on paper to show. Everything took place in phone calls. They initially promised to give me something in writing, but mortgage half of the company reneged when they saw the agent was in their insurance arm.


I actually think that's even worse for them, IMO. If they failed to document, they would be screwed.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> JS Watch Co. SiF NART arrived. Quick shipping. Did a full set of unboxing photos. Will post the highlights, here.
> 
> If you told me that this was an Omega or something of the sort based on fit and finish, I'd nod my head. Outstanding quality.


Nice, but the date spoils it for me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Brother @Merv for a mere hk$15 you can take her home...!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> JS Watch Co. SiF NART arrived. Quick shipping. Did a full set of unboxing photos. Will post the highlights, here.
> 
> If you told me that this was an Omega or something of the sort based on fit and finish, I'd nod my head. Outstanding quality.


Did you know Gordon Ramsay bought the same watch on a tan strap?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice, but the date spoils it for me.


Would normally prefer no date, but the black date blends it in enough for me.

Thing is built like a damn tank and somehow not overly thick. 1000 meter range and only 13.5" thick.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Did you know Gordon Ramsay bought the same watch on a tan strap?


Hah, yeah. They have his picture on the site.

This was probably the friendliest experience I've ever had buying a watch. I worked with the owner's son and he was an absolute pleasure.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> So someone else suggested this and I initially dismissed it as I believed that there was only accent stitching on one side and I hadn't received the watch back yet from JLC. Now that I have the watch back, I checked again and ... you are correct, it was installed backwards.  (but there is still damage, I'll get to that)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really strange that the people who reinstalled the strap didn't notice that. I suspect that part was likely handled by a novice technician rather than the watchmaker. Whoever performed the function was not at all intuitive. Kudos for Big Al being the one to pick up on the error. For future reference best to send any watch in with an old beater strap with tang buckle, or simply to send in only the watch head. Bizarre incident nonetheless.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I would have if I had anything on paper to show. Everything took place in phone calls. They initially promised to give me something in writing, but mortgage half of the company reneged when they saw the agent was in their insurance arm.


Might have been worthwhile contacting the FBI as mail fraud might have occurred as it appears funds were misappropriated.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Did you know Gordon Ramsay bought the same watch on a tan strap?


Very clean dial but think I might have preferred a no date version if one was made. Might look even better on strap? What movement was used?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Might have been worthwhile contacting the FBI as mail fraud might have occurred as it appears funds were misappropriated.


Wow, never mind the state's insurance dept, sic the FBI on them!

I hear gonads shriveling as we speak...

Bony, give it a shot. I can only imagine the panic...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Might have been worthwhile contacting the FBI as mail fraud might have occurred as it appears funds were misappropriated.


This ^^^

@BonyWrists , how long ago was this? I don't know anything about statutes of limitations; but I'm sure the company screwed over other customers, too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Neither of them work for the insurance dept but I sure do feel better now...
.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, never mind the state's insurance dept, sic the FBI on them!
> 
> I hear gonads shriveling as we speak...
> 
> Bony, give it a shot. I can only imagine the panic...


As I recall 13 years of someone pocketing premiums supposedly for insurance coverage would be slightly more than pocket change. We're talking serious money over a long time with what appears theft of Bony's hard earned money.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

(OOOps)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> This ^^^
> 
> @BonyWrists , how long ago was this? I don't know anything about statutes of limitations; but I'm sure the company screwed over other customers, too.


It was about 20 years ago. I'm sure it wasn't an isolated case.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Nice wardrobe


Poor Pongster. Everyone, myself included, gives him a nice x whenever he posts a watch

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I would rather have a nicer watch and "mehh" box e.g. Rolex.
> 
> Never understood the pomp and circumstance around the trunk you get from Ohhmeeeguhh


Like when they last changed the Speedie here in 2014ish. They gave you a stupid box that's a b.tch to store and here charged like $1500-2000 more. Can't remember what they did to the watch but it was insignificant

Brother of OoO


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Brother @Merv for a mere hk$15 you can take her home...!


Doritos, beer and Gal....that would be heaven bro.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Poor Pongster. Everyone, myself included, gives him a nice x whenever he posts a watch
> 
> Brother of OoO


He has enough great picks to overlook a few outliers. Besides, I'm glad that somebody posts a wild card now and then that I wouldn't otherwise get to see.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Neither of them work for the insurance dept but I sure do feel better now...
> .
> View attachment 15444793


Look at the butt curve on the blonde. That demands caressing and finessing.....ooo yeah.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Very clean dial but think I might have preferred a no date version if one was made. Might look even better on strap? What movement was used?


Soprod A10. Agreed on the date as it's the only negative on the entire watch IMO. I'd love for them to come out with a no-date version.

Also, I'll be putting this on a mix of straps and the bracelet. Already reached out to the son of the owner on some more links for the bracelet and they are going to send them free of charge.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Neither of them work for the insurance dept but I sure do feel better now...
> .
> View attachment 15444793


Blonde


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Leave it to our guy DavidSW to have the first sub I have seen on the market. 

His price for the new date version 126610?

$17.5k


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Agreed. Their are other methods and ways to display this. I'm all about service and "the experience" when it comes to big purchases like this. Example - most service waiting areas for cars are mediocre. Audi's is actually very nice, with reliable wifi and better than expected coffee. I like that and it didn't cost them much to build.


You go into the dealership to service your car? Are you Tudor poor? 

What happened to them picking up the car from your place and leaving you a loan car?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> JS Watch Co. SiF NART arrived. Quick shipping. Did a full set of unboxing photos. Will post the highlights, here.
> 
> If you told me that this was an Omega or something of the sort based on fit and finish, I'd nod my head. Outstanding quality.


Nice fence

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Did you know Gordon Ramsay bought the same watch on a tan strap?


For Sale: yngster's Icelandic Watch

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

yngrshr said:


> JS Watch Co. SiF NART arrived. Quick shipping. Did a full set of unboxing photos. Will post the highlights, here.
> 
> If you told me that this was an Omega or something of the sort based on fit and finish, I'd nod my head. Outstanding quality.


Nice box.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Like when they hanged the Soeesie here. They gave you a stupid box that's a b.tch to store and here charged like $1500-2000 more. Can't remember what they did to the watch but it was insignificant
> 
> Brother of OoO


Godfrey

WTF is with my typos? Fixed

Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You go into the dealership to service your car? Are you Tudor poor?
> 
> What happened to them picking up the car from your place and leaving you a loan car?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Hahaha. I take it there when it's covered by Audi Care. The A3 I bought in 2016 came with three years of it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Like when they last changed the Speedie here in 2014ish. They gave you a stupid box that's a b.tch to store and here charged like $1500-2000 more. Can't remember what they did to the watch but it was insignificant
> 
> Brother of OoO


A while back, at the Vancouver O Boutique, I was trying on watches and I mentioned that I had the Speedy moonwatch (prior to my son getting it). They graciously offered to sell me the suitcase kit thing that the new ones came with, for $1000!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> A while back, at the Vancouver O Boutique, I was trying on watches and I mentioned that I had the Speedy moonwatch (prior to my son getting it). They graciously offered to sell me the suitcase kit thing that the new ones came with, for $1000!


Hahaha you'd be doing then a favour taking that monstrosity

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

One More for discontinued watch day 









Brother of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One More for discontinued watch day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me join in celebrating FatBoy #ILIKEMTHICK watches that is


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Let me join in celebrating FatBoy #ILIKEMTHICK watches that is


I like them thin and Tiffany blue.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Let me join in celebrating FatBoy #ILIKEMTHICK watches that is


This PITA meets the discontinued criteria as well!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> This PITA meets the discontinued criteria as well!


Unfortunately you had a less than exemplary JLC service experience. HOWEVER that JLC Master Control is a nice watch and hopefully you'll have a few years of trouble free use.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I like them thin and Tiffany blue.
> 
> View attachment 15445016


Wrong date


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Wrong date


Busted!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll play


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> For Sale: yngster's Icelandic Watch
> 
> Brother of OoO


I'd throw some curses in here and emulate Ramsey.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All this JLC talk made me wear mine again today


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This is for sale at https://www.coolvintagewatches.com/very-cool/vc44 for $3500








Very cool vintage watch store here in Kansas City.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents. You know that we discussed about Rolex pre- shipping the watches to their ADs? I think there really is some truth to it judging from the number of people who have managed to buy the new 2020 models so soon. In fact, I was surprised to see grey dealers already flaunting their collections. What you think?


The ones I have checked say no of course they could be lying to my face.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> One More for discontinued watch day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats with end links not matching the case/lugs very well?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've thought of paying my AD a visit to check but not interested enough to make the 10 min bike ride. More interested in the new D-300m Nekton and Snoopy 2 due in October.


Riding a bike to check on a Rolex. There's a funny fable in there somewhere.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Same here. I'm ok with some medical coverage but item than auto insurance which is required by law, I just don't buy it.
> 
> While give my money to others to invest and benefit from it when I should be doing it myself is the question I asked Mrs Mui when she wanted to take out a life insurance policy on me.


I remember when Mrs BT did that in addition to all we had. Course was hard to argue when I came close twice that year.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll play


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> No freaking way they didn't pre-ship the watches to ADs around the world and already have stock worldwide before the launch, ESPECIALLY since under COVID flights are limited as it is.
> 
> Personally, this is how it should have been all along. Whether this new practice is here to stay after COVID of course is yet to be seen.


Exactly how do you think DSW got them so fast.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> All this JLC talk made me wear mine again today
> View attachment 15445192


Is that the yellow gold version of the Dr Strange? Beautiful.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Is that the yellow gold version of the Dr Strange? Beautiful.


rose gold sir. Thanks.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> The ones I have checked say no of course they could be lying to my face.


My AD says they should be getting a shipment of new stuff next Thursday.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> rose gold sir. Thanks.


edit: Godfrey (thanks for heads up, kiwi)

dr strange had the white gold version and solid caseback.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> rose gold sir. Thanks.


My apologies. Guess the eyes ain't what they used to be.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> dr strange had the white gold version and solid caseback.
> View attachment 15445213


Godfrey!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> My apologies. Guess the eyes ain't what they used to be.


no need to apologize. Here's a side by side with a yellow gold perpetual. Even eye couldnt tell the difference.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> This is for sale at https://www.coolvintagewatches.com/very-cool/vc44 for $3500
> View attachment 15445197
> 
> Very cool vintage watch store here in Kansas City.


Mmmmm, Memovox.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> The ones I have checked say no of course they could be lying to my face.


ADs lying ......no way


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> ADs lying ......no way


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I'll be glad when today is over. Always tough to deal with. Another 40 minutes and it'll be the 12th.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> I'll be glad when today is over. Always tough to deal with. Another 40 minutes and it'll be the 12th.


Indeed


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I'll be glad when today is over. Always tough to deal with. Another 40 minutes and it'll be the 12th.





jmanlay said:


> Indeed


Can't give a "like"

#NeverForget

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

It is odd not being in the City today and spending this day with my coworkers. This is the first and only time I have truly missed work as we never really did anything on this day and just remembered.

Also odd not seeing my dad today for the same reason.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Just drove around the block. Realized I hadn't actually viewed this tonight. Strange day.

A few people just pulled up. Busy street tonight.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> I'll be glad when today is over. Always tough to deal with. Another 40 minutes and it'll be the 12th.


It's also my mom's birthday! she's 79 today!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> All this JLC talk made me wear mine again today
> View attachment 15445192


godfrey

my JLC pair


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I remember when Mrs BT did that in addition to all we had. Course was hard to argue when I came close twice that year.


a spouse taking out insurance on the other spouse. hmmm. In crime novels, they call that motive. 

but am glad sir BT that youre still here.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I remember when Mrs BT did that in addition to all we had. Course was hard to argue when I came close twice that year.


That's damning evidence to the contrary.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Exactly how do you think DSW got them so fast.


They are perhaps on the VIP list of many ADs out there. I mean, considering how much a regular VIP spends on jewelry and watches a year we can't possibly compete with a major grey seller in terms of turnover.

I'll bet they get first dip before ANY Rolex comes in.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> a spouse taking out insurance on the other spouse. hmmm. In crime novels, they call that motive.
> 
> but am glad sir BT that youre still here.


Mrs. BW was insulted at first when I said getting life insurance for her was a waste of money. Then I pointed out that the savings would also shorten my list of motives. She did get worried when I signed a release allowing my employer to buy insurance on my life. She had the motive thing down pat by then.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Mrs. BW was insulted at first when I said getting life insurance for her was a waste of money. Then I pointed out that the savings would also shorten my list of motives. She did get worried when I signed a release allowing my employer to buy insurance on my life. She had the motive thing down pat by then.


my wife took out a hefty insurance on my life when we were building a house financed by bank mortgage. If i died, the insurance company would pay off the mortgage.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> a spouse taking out insurance on the other spouse. hmmm. In crime novels, they call that motive.
> 
> but am glad sir BT that youre still here.


And safe because all my life insurance lapsed when I retired... Course there is the will... Hmm


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> my wife took out a hefty insurance on my life when we were building a house financed by bank mortgage. If i died, the insurance company would pay off the mortgage.


There are definitely valid reasons for term policies. I have never dealt with an agent a la independent individual. Just a company. 
About 10 years ago when we started getting into Mrs BT daddy finances (mama was already dead).... I was asked to look at a whatever you call nursing home policy. After reading it, I asked for some time alone with the agent. After I ripped his ass out for what was essentially a hand over a bunch of money and after you pay x amount, we will start paying back the money you gave us. But there's a limit so we won't lose a dime. When Mrs BT and sis reentered the room they were amazed at how friendly he had become and was so willing to refund all monies. 
Sorry to anyone here but it's a fing racket. Anyone who has the money he did, doesn't need any long term care policy. That's what they are called..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> They are perhaps on the VIP list of many ADs out there. I mean, considering how much a regular VIP spends on jewelry and watches a year we can't possibly compete with a major grey seller in terms of turnover.
> 
> I'll bet they get first dip before ANY Rolex comes in.


True.. Just think DSW had them in hand even if they had shipped from Europe.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> There are definitely valid reasons for term policies. I have never dealt with an agent a la independent individual. Just a company.
> About 10 years ago when we started getting into Mrs BT daddy finances (mama was already dead).... I was asked to look at a whatever you call nursing home policy. After reading it, I asked for some time alone with the agent. After I ripped his ass out for what was essentially a hand over a bunch of money and after you pay x amount, we will start paying back the money you gave us. But there's a limit so we won't lose a dime. When Mrs BT and sis reentered the room they were amazed at how friendly he had become and was so willing to refund all monies.
> Sorry to anyone here but it's a fing racket. Anyone who has the money he did, doesn't need any long term care policy. That's what they are called..


Long term care policies are ridiculously expensive. If you don't lock something in before you're 40 (or maybe even younger), they are unaffordable (at least for me they are).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> True.. Just think DSW had them in hand even if they had shipped from Europe.


Besides, after what happened with the Tudor BB58 Blue's experience (Tudor ADs already had watches on the day it was announced) I'm sure greys like DSW were already on the look out and in touch with their "affiliated ADs" right after Rolex teased about new models launching.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You go into the dealership to service your car? Are you Tudor poor?
> 
> What happened to them picking up the car from your place and leaving you a .... limo and driver?
> 
> Brother of OoO


FIFY

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Long term care policies are ridiculously expensive. If you don't lock something in before you're 40 (or maybe even younger), they are unaffordable (at least for me they are).


I looked at them long ago about that age and concluded they were worthless. IMO btw. I or we decided better to save to have enough that we couldn't out live our money no matter what. I don't know if that is feasible anymore. Mortgage interest rates were very high but so was savings rates.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> There are definitely valid reasons for term policies. I have never dealt with an agent a la independent individual. Just a company.
> About 10 years ago when we started getting into Mrs BT daddy finances (mama was already dead).... I was asked to look at a whatever you call nursing home policy. After reading it, I asked for some time alone with the agent. After I ripped his ass out for what was essentially a hand over a bunch of money and after you pay x amount, we will start paying back the money you gave us. But there's a limit so we won't lose a dime. When Mrs BT and sis reentered the room they were amazed at how friendly he had become and was so willing to refund all monies.
> Sorry to anyone here but it's a fing racket. *Anyone who has the money he did, doesn't need any long term care policy*. That's what they are called..


This^


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> And safe because all my life insurance lapsed when I retired... Course there is the will... Hmm


here if you kill your spouse, you are disqualified from inheriting even if youre in the will.

that is, if you get caught.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> here if you kill your spouse, you are disqualified from inheriting even if youre in the will.
> 
> that is, if you get caught.


LOL that's funny in a weird way. Guess will is applied as if spouse preceded you in death.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> here if you kill your spouse, you are disqualified from inheriting even if youre in the will.
> 
> that is, if you get caught.


That's the same in most US jurisdictions. It's called the "Slayer Rule" and generally the slayer is treated as pre-deceasing the decedent. Jurisdictions differ as to whether relatives or descendants of the slayer also can't inherit (lapse and anti-lapse rules). Trusts and Estates was one of my favorite/best classes in law school 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> LOL that's funny in a weird way. Guess will is applied as if spouse preceded you in death.


#nra haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Whats with end links not matching the case/lugs very well?


Now why did you have to go and point that out. The no cyclops SD has always been my favourite.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's the same in most US jurisdictions. It's called the "Slayer Rule" and generally the slayer is treated as pre-deceasing the decedent. Jurisdictions differ as to whether relatives or descendants of the slayer also can't inherit (lapse and anti-lapse rules). Trusts and Estates was one of my favorite/best classes in law school
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well let's hope that doesn't happen in my case because my will clearly says none of my relatives ie not descendants can get a dime. All descendants are mine and Mrs BT s. So if true guess the state would get it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's the same in most US jurisdictions. It's called the "Slayer Rule" and generally the slayer is treated as pre-deceasing the decedent. Jurisdictions differ as to whether relatives or descendants of the slayer also can't inherit (lapse and anti-lapse rules). Trusts and Estates was one of my favorite/best classes in law school
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i taught wills and successions for a couple of semesters. Now, i dont remember much.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Well let's hope that doesn't happen in my case because my will clearly says none of my relatives ie not descendants can get a dime. All descendants are mine and Mrs BT s. So if true guess the state would get it.


you can definitely affirmatively write anyone out of your will and the estate should escheat.

So, yes, hope it doesn't happen 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i taught wills and successions for a couple of semesters. Now, i dont remember much.


A like for teaching, not for forgetting, haha

I've had a few bad teachers/professors, but consider myself extremely lucky through my educational career

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i taught wills and successions for a couple of semesters. Now, i dont remember much.


Lawyer said my daddy's will would make a great case study. That was after researching to see if "breakable". I said f it and let go of the rope. Told the lawyer he was welcome to use it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And that was like many other of my educational experiences, I learned a lot used it and then let it go.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> And that was like many other of my educational experiences, I learned a lot used it and then let it go.


Learn & dump. Been doing it all my life.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Good evening gentlemen

Anyone watch the series "The Boys" on Amazon Prime?










A nice strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Good evening gentlemen
> 
> Anyone watch the series "The Boys" on Amazon Prime?
> 
> ...


me. Waiting for second season. Supposedly this month.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> me. Waiting for second season. Supposedly this month.


The first 3 episodes are out on Amazon Prime! (At least in the states). New episodes every Friday

I'm on the last episode of season 1 right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> here if you kill your spouse, you are disqualified from inheriting even if youre in the will.
> 
> that is, if you get caught.


That's convenient! So if the spouse is the only beneficiary in the will, the money goes to the state?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> That's convenient! So if the spouse is the only beneficiary in the will, the money goes to the state?


It's usually treated as if you died without a will (intestate), so the estate will be inherited per stirpes or by representation (or per stirpes by representation), but there are rare occasions where there are totally no descendants and the estate will escheat to the state

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> The first 3 episodes are out on Amazon Prime! (At least in the states). New episodes every Friday
> 
> I'm on the last episode of season 1 right now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good. Will check it later. Checked first of september, just the trailer. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> JS Watch Co. SiF NART arrived. Quick shipping. Did a full set of unboxing photos. Will post the highlights, here.
> 
> If you told me that this was an Omega or something of the sort based on fit and finish, I'd nod my head. Outstanding quality.


Interesting watchmaker. They even claim to pay import fees which makes their watches very competitive for non EU members.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Learn & dump. Been doing it all my life.


A surprising number of students practice taking a dump without first learning.

#IHATEEXAMS

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy limbering up for this morning's walk, lurcher style.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's usually treated as if you died without a will (intestate), so the estate will be inherited per stirpes or by representation (or per stirpes by representation), but there are rare occasions where there are totally no descendants and the estate will escheat to the state
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Over here the government gets your money before you die. Problem solved 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy limbering up for this morning's walk, lurcher style.
> View attachment 15445552


The pillow looks like ones my wife likes to buy @ 200 dollars.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

After the first two days, I can say that my SW300-1 is well adjusted. On the hands it goes to zero, and in the box with the glass up it accelerates + 3s a day. Average + 1.7s is a result that positively surprised me. Almost like a Rolex


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> The pillow looks like ones my wife likes to buy @ 200 dollars.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


My wife bought it, reminds her of me ?. Did not cost 200 dollars - at least not that she told me ?.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> My wife bought it, reminds her of me . Did not cost 200 dollars - at least not that she told me .


My wife buys a lot from Svenskt Tenn





__





Svenskt Tenn | Home


Svenskt Tenn is an interior design company with a webshop and a store located on Strandvägen in Stockholm. It was founded in 1924 by Estrid Ericson.




www.svenskttenn.se





LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> My wife buys a lot from Svenskt Tenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pass that on, thanks.

Edit - housework has taken place while I was out with the hounds. I've been usurped by a monkey in a necktie. Maybe that reminds her of me too.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'll pass that on, thanks.
> 
> Edit - housework has taken place while I was out with the hounds. I've been usurped by a monkey in a necktie. Maybe that reminds her of me too.
> View attachment 15445686


Godfrey.

Don't take this wrong @AL9C1, but this reminds me of your avatar ?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now why did you have to go and point that out. The no cyclops SD has always been my favourite.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I thought it was maybe the angle...


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I thought it was maybe the angle...


Ref 16600?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> good. Will check it later. Checked first of september, just the trailer. Thanks for the heads up.


godfrey, watching S2E1 now


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Funny article.

A sample...


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> godfrey, watching S2E1 now


I like season 1. Waiting for season 2 to complete to binge watch.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Watching a webinar with the Chief Techical Officer from FC at the Redbar Virtual Global Meetup about this:








A perpetual calendar for under $10K A COSC for under $2K


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Watching a webinar with the Chief Techical Officer from FC at the Redbar Virtual Global Meetup about this:
> View attachment 15446043
> 
> A perpetual calendar for under $10K A COSC for under $2K
> View attachment 15446048


Makes me wonder where they're getting their parts from. How cheap are able-fingered Swiss elves these days?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Watching a webinar with the Chief Techical Officer from FC at the Redbar Virtual Global Meetup about this:
> View attachment 15446043
> 
> A perpetual calendar for under $10K A COSC for under $2K
> View attachment 15446048


Not sure I like the "basketball" motif on the second one.

I know it's supposed to be a globe.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Not sure I like the "basketball" motif on the second one.
> 
> I know it's supposed to be a globe.


Its not as "basketball-ish" on the other dial colors...I just love me some blue dials


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My very first mechanical watch. Gift from my father when i was back in college. And today he will celebrate his 73rd birthday.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> My very first mechanical watch. Gift from my father when i was back in college. And today he will celebrate his 73rd birthday.
> View attachment 15446088


Maligayang kaarawan Papa-Pongster 🥳


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> My very first mechanical watch. Gift from my father when i was back in college. And today he will celebrate his 73rd birthday.
> View attachment 15446088


HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAPA PONGSTER.

Nice son


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Its not as "basketball-ish" on the other dial colors...I just love me some blue dials


You know I'm with you on the blue dials:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> My very first mechanical watch. Gift from my father when i was back in college. And today he will celebrate his 73rd birthday.
> View attachment 15446088


All the best to you and your father.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Wife came in the room last night.

"Oh shocker, you're looking at blue dialed watches" _smirk_


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Watching a webinar with the Chief Techical Officer from FC at the Redbar Virtual Global Meetup about this:
> View attachment 15446043
> 
> A perpetual calendar for under $10K A COSC for under $2K
> View attachment 15446048


I've actually been intrigued by FC for a while. I saw their worldtimer in the metal when I was in France, in Montpellier, at a boutique back in 2018. It's a really good looking watch in person!

Also always been drawn to their heartbeat line, for a dress watch. Just haven't ever pulled the trigger. Maybe just me being a snob about the "name" and history?









Highlife Heart Beat


Discover the Highlife Heart Beat Frederique Constant watches. Buy online. ✅ Official Website ✅ International Guarantee ✅ Safe Shipping




frederiqueconstant.com














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've actually been intrigued by FC for a while. I saw their worldtimer in the metal when I was in France, in Montpellier, at a boutique back in 2018. It's a really good looking watch in person!
> 
> Also always been drawn to their heartbeat line, for a dress watch. Just haven't ever pulled the trigger. Maybe just me being a snob about the "name" and history?
> 
> ...


That FC Worldtimer is marvy. I would consider that. It's blue too!

Not with you on those heartbeat things.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That FC Worldtimer is marvy. I would consider that. It's blue too!
> 
> Not with you on those heartbeat things.


I think I'm crazy, and there is _a lot_ going on here... but I do really like this moonphase-heartbeat-date combo 









The worldtimer is gorgeous. I think I prefer the new Omega one, but the FC is a fraction of the cost...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Got a whole day's plus of posts to catch up on. Yesterday was a super busy day work-wise.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Makes me wonder where they're getting their parts from. How cheap are able-fingered Swiss elves these days?


I think it must be how the watches are made, and that the company outsources a bit. From their "history" page:

"Frederique Constant was established in its current form in 1988. Aletta Bax and Peter Stas launched their first collection in 1992, comprising six models fitted with Swiss movements and assembled by a watchmaker in Geneva. Frederique Constant is involved in all the stages of watch production, from initial design to final assembly. Watches manufactured under its trademark are either designed by Frederique Constant_ or by independent designers contracted for a specific series of models_. Strong emphasis is placed on watch design to keep abreast of trends and customer preferences. *Frédérique Constant uses cutting-edge computer software, principally computer aided design software, to assist in the watch design and development process*."


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

How are you cleaning your watches?

Wearing mine and noticed that the end links near the case are dirty. Thinking I should take off the bracelet and wash it. How do you guys do it and what do you use?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think it must be how the watches are made, and that the company outsources a bit. From their "history" page:
> 
> "Frederique Constant was established in its current form in 1988. Aletta Bax and Peter Stas launched their first collection in 1992, comprising six models fitted with Swiss movements and assembled by a watchmaker in Geneva. Frederique Constant is involved in all the stages of watch production, from initial design to final assembly. Watches manufactured under its trademark are either designed by Frederique Constant_ or by independent designers contracted for a specific series of models_. Strong emphasis is placed on watch design to keep abreast of trends and customer preferences. *Frédérique Constant uses cutting-edge computer software, principally computer aided design software, to assist in the watch design and development process*."


So, really, they're a modern day version of bygone days of Swiss watchmaking.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> How are you cleaning your watches?
> 
> Wearing mine and noticed that the end links near the case are dirty. Thinking I should take off the bracelet and wash it. How do you guys do it and what do you use?


I rinse mine off in the shower. I might not necessarily soap them up, but I'll at least run them under water and work the bracelet around. Sometimes I'll use the sink instead.

If the watch can't be trusted to be waterproof, I guess I'd either take off the bracelet and clean it, or just wipe it with a damp tissue. But the non-waterproof watches I have don't get worn enough anyway.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Good evening gentlemen
> 
> Anyone watch the series "The Boys" on Amazon Prime?
> 
> ...


Season 2 has been a riot so far. Curious if they follow the comics more or not. I like how different it is to an extent.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> How are you cleaning your watches?
> 
> Wearing mine and noticed that the end links near the case are dirty. Thinking I should take off the bracelet and wash it. How do you guys do it and what do you use?


Nailbrush, soap & water.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I just unscrew the crown and throw the whole watch into my wife's ultrasonic cleaner. Works great!

Note, do not do this!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting watchmaker. They even claim to pay import fees which makes their watches very competitive for non EU members.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


They paid the import fees for me. Well, they add it onto the cost of the watch. But they handled all of customs.

I import from Europe now and then so I really did appreciate someone else handling it for once.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That FC Worldtimer is marvy. I would consider that. It's blue too!
> 
> Not with you on those heartbeat things.


Agreed. Not a fan of open heart watches unless Zenith.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> So, really, they're a modern day version of bygone days of Swiss watchmaking.


Seems like it. For their prices, I'm not sure if that's a bad thing, though. They seem to make a dang good looking watch (I can't comment on accuracy of the movement, though).



yngrshr said:


> Season 2 has been a riot so far. Curious if they follow the comics more or not. I like how different it is to an extent.


I haven't read the comics, but I've heard the comics were too graphic to be aired on TV (and the show is decently graphic as it is). Very excited to start S2 later this afternoon.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nailbrush, soap & water.


Thanks!

Nailbrush?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I just unscrew the crown and throw the whole watch into my wife's ultrasonic cleaner. Works great!
> 
> Note, do not do this!


I want to see what really happens, but I've never seen anyone sacrifice their watch for our entertainment.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Got a whole day's plus of posts to catch up on. Yesterday was a super busy day work-wise.


Get on w it


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> How are you cleaning your watches?
> 
> Wearing mine and noticed that the end links near the case are dirty. Thinking I should take off the bracelet and wash it. How do you guys do it and what do you use?


You should watch the video of the guy cleaning all of his ROWLECKS watches in the dishwasher.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Seems like it. For their prices, I'm not sure if that's a bad thing, though. They seem to make a dang good looking watch (I can't comment on accuracy of the movement, though).
> 
> I haven't read the comics, but I've heard the comics were too graphic to be aired on TV (and the show is decently graphic as it is). Very excited to start S2 later this afternoon.


The comics are insane. Must read if you can. Get the first omnibus for free on Amazon Kindle if you're Prime right now.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Nailbrush?


Nailbrush.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> So, really, they're a modern day version of bygone days of Swiss watchmaking.


FC is owned by Citizen but a while back FC came up w their in house movement much earlier than many other brands .
I had this one a LONG time ago









Had this Alpina /FC they made 50 and I sold it


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I rinse mine off in the shower. I might not necessarily soap them up, but I'll at least run them under water and work the bracelet around. Sometimes I'll use the sink instead.
> 
> If the watch can't be trusted to be waterproof, I guess I'd either take off the bracelet and clean it, or just wipe it with a damp tissue. But the non-waterproof watches I have don't get worn enough anyway.


Yeah I'm thinking take off the bracelet just because I have literally never cleaned it before or let it touch water. Some life, ehh? One of the great sports watches and it's still dry.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> You should watch the video of the guy cleaning all of his ROWLECKS watches in the dishwasher.


Sounds like it, um, might work?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nailbrush.
> View attachment 15446209


That's a bingo


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sounds like it, um, might work?


If I recall, the guy said it worked quite well actually. No heat cycle at the end tho.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've actually been intrigued by FC for a while. I saw their worldtimer in the metal when I was in France, in Montpellier, at a boutique back in 2018. It's a really good looking watch in person!
> 
> Also always been drawn to their heartbeat line, for a dress watch. Just haven't ever pulled the trigger. Maybe just me being a snob about the "name" and history?
> 
> ...


Isn't he the second cousin once removed of Vacheron?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Isn't he the second cousin once removed of Vacheron?


Yes, and they cut the "in" off the name 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> How are you cleaning your watches?
> 
> Wearing mine and noticed that the end links near the case are dirty. Thinking I should take off the bracelet and wash it. How do you guys do it and what do you use?


Old toothbrush, tiny bit of soap and warm water (if water resistant of course)


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think I'm crazy, and there is _a lot_ going on here... but I do really like this moonphase-heartbeat-date combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Who likes Cristina, specifically a five-octave voice?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Who likes Cristina, specifically a five-octave voice?


I liked her better back in the day...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I liked her better back in the day...


So you like the naughty girl style


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I want to see what really happens, but I've never seen anyone sacrifice their watch for our entertainment.


Personally I doubt it would hurt the watch or let water in, but neither do I want to be the one to find out. Anyone got an Alpinist to sacrifice to science??


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Wonderful!
> View attachment 15446304


I like FC watches a lot. Tried on their slim line years ago. Feels very well made, especially for the price.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I like FC watches a lot. Tried on their slim line years ago. Feels very well made, especially for the price.


Price vs quality, here FC looks very good.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> So you like the naughty girl style


I like them all, but that era was when Christina was at her hottest. She's basically gone from hot, sexy pop star to curvy diva.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> So you like the naughty girl style


P.S. but unlike many other hot young pop stars (Spears for example), Christina's voice truly is the real deal. She's got actual, real talent. I actually think Miley's voice is legit too, but she's a little too off the rails for me!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Get on w it


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> How are you cleaning your watches?
> 
> Wearing mine and noticed that the end links near the case are dirty. Thinking I should take off the bracelet and wash it. How do you guys do it and what do you use?


Personally I rarely clean mine except for washing it off after being in the pool or ocean.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

For those American bros, who's excited for the return of football? Go 49ers!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> I like them all, but that era was when Christina was at her hottest. She's basically gone from hot, sexy pop star to curvy diva.


But the same cool voice, and maybe even better now.
And this is my favorite song performed by her.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just got the bracelet sized on the Laco at a small A.D. here in Independence. Here's the Rolex display:








They did have a blue DJ36








Plenty of TAG, Tissot & Shinola though


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> For those American bros, who's excited for the return of football? Go 49ers!


Not me never cared for it... Did attend pbr event in Billings MT last night. Great seats but still trying to find out if the rider injured died. Brutal. 
Had a great tribute to 911 and anthem. No one kneeled


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

College football is back! (For the most part)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Update he is recovering.. Concussion scalp lacerations etc


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In other news, there's still a ton of ash and soot in the air across California ... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

[Q


Betterthere said:


> Update he is recovering.. Concussion scalp lacerations etc


Good to hear. Those guys are tough SOBs. I worked with a former bull/bronco rider... not sure if he was ever 'big time' or not, but he'd tell me about all of his broken bone, shattered shoulders etc. Wild.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I was exploring the Gunny Straps site. They have some really nice stuff but this one gets a WHAT?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> [Q
> 
> Good to hear. Those guys are tough SOBs. I worked with a former bull/bronco rider... not sure if he was ever 'big time' or not, but he'd tell me about all of his broken bone, shattered shoulders etc. Wild.


Here's official report... He didn't move when he hit ground.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'll pass that on, thanks.
> 
> Edit - housework has taken place while I was out with the hounds. I've been usurped by a monkey in a necktie. Maybe that reminds her of me too.
> View attachment 15445686


That is a bizarro cushion.....not sure I could relax with that thing around.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Questionable after being stepped on? So he MIGHT be able to compete in round 2?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Meanwhile just 2 miles away from my house...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Just got the bracelet sized on the Laco at a small A.D. here in Independence. Here's the Rolex display:
> View attachment 15446434
> 
> They did have a blue DJ36
> ...


TBH, among what looks like five DJ36es, and a decent stash of Lady DJs, my wife and I could come away with a perfectly good his-n-her set.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> How are you cleaning your watches?
> 
> Wearing mine and noticed that the end links near the case are dirty. Thinking I should take off the bracelet and wash it. How do you guys do it and what do you use?


Old tootbrush, soft bristles, normal handsoap from the squirty bottle, warm water. I don't apply the toothbrush on the crystal, although prob would be fine...I just put a bit of soap on my finger and rub on the crystal. Rinse and dry with towel...always looks terrific after that 2 minutes of effort.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I was exploring the Gunny Straps site. They have some really nice stuff but this one gets a WHAT?


Kill it with fire.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> TBH, among what looks like five DJ36es, and a decent stash of Lady DJs, my wife and I could come away with a perfectly good his-n-her set.


Wire me the $$$ and I'll go pick them up for you & the mrs!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Meanwhile just 2 miles away from my house...
> View attachment 15446499


Good thing you have police to respond.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Think this works pretty well


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> How are you cleaning your watches?
> 
> Wearing mine and noticed that the end links near the case are dirty. Thinking I should take off the bracelet and wash it. How do you guys do it and what do you use?


Remove the bracelet and put it in an inexpensive ultrasound but NOT with the watch attached as it separates the oils from the movement. Or use a toothbrush with soft bristles under warm water.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nvr mind


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Old toothbrush, tiny bit of soap and warm water (if water resistant of course)


#neverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Nvr mind


After commenting I saw that was in 2009.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Who likes Cristina, specifically a five-octave voice?


She's definitely has the range but better yet, she's a real singer. Whitney, Mariah and Celine all have great voices but not sure they're great singers... Aretha and Adele are great singers.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Who likes Cristina, specifically a five-octave voice?


She has one annoying habit though; extending those fingers on her mike is def distracting.

She should save that for when she's not holding a mike!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> For those American bros, who's excited for the return of football? Go 49ers!


Bring it on!!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Visited one of my local ADs for my monthly dose of punishment. Naturally no new subs on display, not even a demo model (they probably didn't rate one anyway) and no colorful OPs either. The cases were full of diamond encrusted ladies watches, some PM stuff, and 2 YMs and a YMII. Just pathetic for selling anyone male and under 65 on the virtues of Rolex.

I wonder if my wife and I went in there "shopping for engagement rings" and she mentioned wanting a GMT for the soon to be hubby if anything would magically appear from the back. 

I'm kinda cool with the "you gotta by X to get Y" ploy as I understand it is a business and selling a rando a new sub is literally handing them 10k at least, but at least have some stuff out to try on and get interested in!!! I think I've seen 1 batman and maybe 2 subcs in the real world.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> Old tootbrush, soft bristles, normal handsoap from the squirty bottle, warm water. I don't apply the toothbrush on the crystal, although prob would be fine...I just put a bit of soap on my finger and rub on the crystal. Rinse and dry with towel...always looks terrific after that 2 minutes of effort.


If the crystal can't handle an old toothbrush and some handsoap, I'd be really worried. Just saying...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


Alternatively, forget about the toothbrush and take a dunk in the pool. Seems to work for Jman.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Guess what the weather was like today...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

R. I. P., Diana.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Just got the bracelet sized on the Laco at a small A.D. here in Independence. Here's the Rolex display:
> View attachment 15446434
> 
> They did have a blue DJ36
> ...


Grab the blue!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


The bezel always seems greyish or washed out. Is it just the lighting or is it not glossy black?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> After commenting I saw that was in 2009.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If the crystal can't handle an old toothbrush and some handsoap, I'd be really worried. Just saying...


I just like to rub it...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> All this JLC talk made me wear mine again today
> View attachment 15445192


Nice glass

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> This is for sale at https://www.coolvintagewatches.com/very-cool/vc44 for $3500
> View attachment 15445197
> 
> Very cool vintage watch store here in Kansas City.


Those Memovoxes are awesome

Although I love the Futurematics but getting one in decent condition can be hard and they are very hard to get parts for (apparently)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Whats with end links not matching the case/lugs very well?


FAKE!

Or angle / I was tying to quickly take that photo so that I wouldn't get busted taking a 'wristie'

Brother of OoO


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Daaaamn, I like this one...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> no need to apologize. Here's a side by side with a yellow gold perpetual. Even eye couldnt tell the difference.
> View attachment 15445220


Nice skin

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> my JLC pair
> 
> View attachment 15445420


Nice rug

Brother of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Alternatively, forget about the toothbrush and take a dunk in the pool. Seems to work for Jman.


Do it all the time


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> The bezel always seems greyish or washed out. Is it just the lighting or is it not glossy black?


It is sapphire so lighting changes its look constantly but glossy black


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bring it on!!
> 
> View attachment 15446578


December 20th, 49ers vs Cowboys - it's on!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> R. I. P., Diana.
> 
> View attachment 15446596


R.I.P. Emma Peel from the Avengers I watched on the tube in black and white years ago.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Welcome to the club.


Club of which you are the charter member.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello from Iceland via NJ.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> December 20th, 49ers vs Cowboys - it's on!


Cowboys Cheerleaders wins hands down but the football team's another story.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Daaaamn, I like this one...


Ooooh. Model?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> The bezel always seems greyish or washed out. Is it just the lighting or is it not glossy black?


It's sapphire. That's why it's called "The Shadow".


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Just got the bracelet sized on the Laco at a small A.D. here in Independence. Here's the Rolex display:
> View attachment 15446434
> 
> They did have a blue DJ36
> ...


How do you like the Laco???


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Grab the blue!


Can I borrow $6K?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> How do you like the Laco???


I like it, my boss (who is also a watch nerd) was impressed. Of course he's owned a SMP 300 for like 20 years soooo.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Visited one of my local ADs for my monthly dose of punishment. Naturally no new subs on display, not even a demo model (they probably didn't rate one anyway) and no colorful OPs either. The cases were full of diamond encrusted ladies watches, some PM stuff, and 2 YMs and a YMII. Just pathetic for selling anyone male and under 65 on the virtues of Rolex.
> 
> I wonder if my wife and I went in there "shopping for engagement rings" and she mentioned wanting a GMT for the soon to be hubby if anything would magically appear from the back.
> 
> I'm kinda cool with the "you gotta by X to get Y" ploy as I understand it is a business and selling a rando a new sub is literally handing them 10k at least, but at least have some stuff out to try on and get interested in!!! I think I've seen 1 batman and maybe 2 subcs in the real world.


I know I mentioned my AD had a grape OP39 and a white OP34. They also had a champagne OP36 and two SS white DJ41s, one smooth and one fluted. They had one Sub date, a full yellow gold Bluesy. Nice looking watch.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> December 20th, 49ers vs Cowboys - it's on!


You know how with some sports they have different options for camera angles online, like 360 cams and stuff? Have they ever tried having a "cheerleader cam"? One camera that just stays on the cheerleaders the whole game. If they haven't, I think it would be a great idea! Have that streaming on the iPad while you've got the game on the big screen, or vice versa of course.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Remove the bracelet and put it in an inexpensive ultrasound but NOT with the watch attached as it separates the oils from the movement. Or use a toothbrush with soft bristles under warm water.


The post is timely because I just ordered a cheap ultrasound cleaner. I have never used one before. 
You say the watch head is not supposed to be cleaned in the ultrasound cleaner?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I always liked Yosemite Sam


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> You know how with some sports they have different options for camera angles online, like 360 cams and stuff? Have they ever tried having a "cheerleader cam"? One camera that just stays on the cheerleaders the whole game. I'd they haven't, I think it would be a great idea! Have that streaming on the iPad while you've got the game on the big screen, or vice versa of course.


Good idea. A body cam mounted at their eye level and you see what they see. Charge $2 per game and it is live the whole game from change room to change room. I bet that will be the biggest money making initiative for the teams


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Yes that's my reflection so don't get excited.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> The post is timely because I just ordered a cheap ultrasound cleaner. I have never used one before.
> You say the watch head is not supposed to be cleaned in the ultrasound cleaner?


Not unless you want to splatter the oils everywhere within the watch case but on the jewels?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I always liked Yosemite Sam
> View attachment 15446670


Ditto.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Yes that's my reflection so don't get excited.


Your watch is hidden behind a bat wing.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

ithardin said:


> I like it, my boss (who is also a watch nerd) was impressed. Of course he's owned a SMP 300 for like 20 years soooo.


I mean for $350 you can't beat it!!!!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I always liked Yosemite Sam
> View attachment 15446670


Wait. Is he parodying the Sacha Baron Cohen gag song????


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Yes that's my reflection so don't get excited.


Do I see a mustache???


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Not sure I like the "basketball" motif on the second one.


Basketball motif reminds me of the brown dial aquanaut on orange straps.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I always liked Yosemite Sam
> View attachment 15446670


"Wubat Flu" seems like an uncomfortable term.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Do I see a mustache???


Bro BT has the coolest moustache in the WUS world.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Maybe?










yngrshr said:


> Do I see a mustache???


Actually 2


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> "Wubat Flu" seems like an uncomfortable term.


Grow up.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Don't take this wrong @AL9C1, but this reminds me of your avatar
> View attachment 15445689


Lmao

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Ref 16600?
> View attachment 15445944


Yep, an early style 16600 too as it has the drilled lugs

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> My very first mechanical watch. Gift from my father when i was back in college. And today he will celebrate his 73rd birthday.
> View attachment 15446088


I have an Henri Sandoz somewhere. One of my grandfathers watches dating back to 1947

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> You know I'm with you on the blue dials:


Nice rims, rugs, dash, garbage bin and dog

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> My very first mechanical watch. Gift from my father when i was back in college. And today he will celebrate his 73rd birthday.
> View attachment 15446088


Also happy birthday to your dad!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> I just unscrew the crown and throw the whole watch into my wife's ultrasonic cleaner. Works great!
> 
> Note, only do this to your Omegas and Alpinists!


FIFY

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Think this works pretty well


Haven't seem that one in a long
Time

Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> FIFY
> 
> Brother of OoO


Can we change the Steinhart website to add this suggestion?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Grow up.


All good.

Are you in NC or out west?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> P.S. but unlike many other hot young pop stars (Spears for example), Christina's voice truly is the real deal. She's got actual, real talent. I actually think Miley's voice is legit too, but she's a little too off the rails for me!


She was just on Rogan last week. Yes off the rails but more in control of it than you would think. I think a lot of her antics are very calculated.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> For those American bros, who's excited for the return of football? Go 49ers!


Me me me me. Although I could do without the virtue signaling and political statements. You being in Cali I'm guessing that's par for the course.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> All good.
> 
> Are you in NC or out west?


Wyoming!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Wyoming!


Redundant thought, but it's the greatest state.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Redundant thought, but it's the greatest state.


Especially at the moment. I do stuff like check my temperature each morning cause I don't want to cause locals any problems.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She's definitely has the range but better yet, she's a real singer. Whitney, Mariah and Celine all have great voices but not sure they're great singers... Aretha and Adele are great singers.


I'm a big fan of Nora Jones. Don't listen to many women singers but Nora is superb.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> I mean for $350 you can't beat it!!!!


True dat. I was telling the mrs. today at lunch that this step was the $1K msrp watch for more than half off and that NEXT is a $2K msrp watch for $1K or less


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

wolfhead said:


> The post is timely because I just ordered a cheap ultrasound cleaner. I have never used one before.
> You say the watch head is not supposed to be cleaned in the ultrasound cleaner?


No. If a watch head is immersed in an ultrasound cleaner, I was told by a watchmaker that the lubricants will separate requiring a complete service.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yes that's my reflection so don't get excited.


Didn't notice your reflection until you pointed it out.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bro BT has the coolest moustache in the WUS world.











I aspire to mustache greatness


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

ithardin said:


> True dat. I was telling the mrs. today at lunch that this step was the $1K msrp watch for more than half off and that NEXT is a $2K msrp watch for $1K or less


No, go for a $20K watch for $15K!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She's definitely has the range but better yet, she's a real singer. Whitney, Mariah and Celine all have great voices but not sure they're great singers... Aretha and Adele are great singers.


Lauren Daigle > Adele imho


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Visited one of my local ADs for my monthly dose of punishment. Naturally no new subs on display, not even a demo model (they probably didn't rate one anyway) and no colorful OPs either. The cases were full of diamond encrusted ladies watches, some PM stuff, and 2 YMs and a YMII. Just pathetic for selling anyone male and under 65 on the virtues of Rolex.
> 
> I wonder if my wife and I went in there "shopping for engagement rings" and she mentioned wanting a GMT for the soon to be hubby if anything would magically appear from the back.
> 
> I'm kinda cool with the "you gotta by X to get Y" ploy as I understand it is a business and selling a rando a new sub is literally handing them 10k at least, but at least have some stuff out to try on and get interested in!!! I think I've seen 1 batman and maybe 2 subcs in the real world.


Should have done it and we could call you Aruba Jason 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I always liked Yosemite Sam
> View attachment 15446670


Nice hat BT

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yes that's my reflection so don't get excited.


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Wyoming!


Jackson? Cody? I assume somewhere in NW Wyoming.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can we change the Steinhart website to add this suggestion?


Hahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> No, go for a $20K watch for $15K!!


_places add on WUS_
FTO: 2013 Honda CRV AWD for Vacheron Constantin Overseas!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Jackson? Cody? I assume somewhere in NW Wyoming.


I only know of Jackson Hole there

Is BT a closet ski bum?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

ithardin said:


> _places add on WUS_
> FTO: 2013 Honda CRV AWD for Vacheron Constantin Overseas!


More like Honda + cash for VC


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a big fan of Nora Jones. Don't listen to many women singers but Nora is superb.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yep she can put you to sleep. Like that duer she did with Willie.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> True dat. I was telling the mrs. today at lunch that this step was the $1K msrp watch for more than half off and that NEXT is a $2K msrp watch for $1K or less


While the Cermit is a $10k msrp watch for $27k.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No. If a watch head is immersed in an ultrasound cleaner, I was told by a watchmaker that the lubricants will separate requiring a complete service.


Thanks! You just saved me an expensive lesson 😅


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Btw, the last few days I’ve been seeing more Hulks on WatchRecon dropping back below $20k. Hopefully a good sign.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice hat BT
> 
> Brother of OoO


It's a stupid baseball cap but I have a mask on the bill attached via jeans buttons to cap. So I can easily pull down.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Jackson? Cody? I assume somewhere in NW Wyoming.


Cody atm.. Back in Yellowstone tomorrow. Have to stay away from tourists as they are the danger lol.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't think I've ever really looked at Epos before, but I find this to be quite attractive:


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> I don't think I've ever really looked at Epos before, but I find this to be quite attractive:


I think that date setup, with the date pointer around the outside of the dial, is the best form of date display.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I think that date setup, with the date pointer around the outside of the dial, is the best form of date display.


I like pointer dates a lot. I also like how the moon and stars are lumed on this:


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> It's a stupid baseball cap but I have a mask on the bill attached via jeans buttons to cap. So I can easily pull down.
> View attachment 15446890


You get a bold *LIKE *for your ingenuity!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I like their diver with the blue ceramic bezel:


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> I like their diver with the blue ceramic bezel:


I like this ....










I know I know


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15446824
> 
> I aspire to mustache greatness


That's not a man mo. This is.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's not a man mo. This is.
> 
> View attachment 15446998


No solo mustache...but this is probably the manliest my facial hair has been...circa 2016 calendar photo shoot


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> You get a bold *LIKE *for your ingenuity!


Thx... I actually came up with it before they showed up on etsy. 
Helps with big ears like mine(correlates you know) as there's no pull on the ears.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I like this ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That rubberised bezel looks really awful once it's worn down.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I like this ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like how it shouts BREITLING on that strap, but other than that yeah it's not bad.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That rubberised bezel looks really awful once it's worn down.


Blue rubber strap is a dime a dozen .
Solid watch for the price especially grey but nah don't need it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I don't like how it shouts BREITLING on that strap, but other than that yeah it's not bad.


Besides, those over sized numerical indices are comical.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Besides, those over sized numerical indices are comical.


I just noticed the bezel triangle at 12. It doesn't fit, so the triangle completes on the chapter ring. That would drive me nuts.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> I like this ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those Breitlings but not for the price difference between it and the Epos. But I also have a thing for those single color ceramic bezels . . .


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

ithardin said:


> No solo mustache...but this is probably the manliest my facial hair has been...circa 2016 calendar photo shoot
> View attachment 15447000


That looks like what I looked like in law school (but I had less gray at the time - at 34, my beard is now very gray).


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

That Epos diver is only $1350. Not too bad. I like it more than the Oris Aquis as a competitor.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Btw, the last few days I've been seeing more Hulks on WatchRecon dropping back below $20k. Hopefully a good sign.


I suspect the time for getting a Hulk for a reasonable price has come and gone. If you have a good relationship with an AD consider acquisition of a Cermit that arguably has better proportions, upgraded movement but black dial rather than green, which might not be a bad thing. The combination of green bezel and black dial might be aesthetically very pleasing, perhaps more so than green/green. You won't actually know though until seen up close. I suspect the pictures are close to worthless in making a determination.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Cody atm.. Back in Yellowstone tomorrow. Have to stay away from tourists as they are the danger lol.
> View attachment 15446893


Yellowstone stands virtually alone as my favorite park in the world. Did you go through the Buffalo Bill Museum again?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BTW, if we are discussing rubber bracelet Breitlings, this is my tops for a blue one:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> I don't think I've ever really looked at Epos before, but I find this to be quite attractive:


Nice bracelet


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I suspect the time for getting a Hulk for a reasonable price has come and gone. If you have a good relationship with an AD consider acquisition of a Cermit that arguably has better proportions, upgraded movement but black dial rather than green, which might not be a bad thing. The combination of green bezel and black dial might be aesthetically very pleasing, perhaps more so than green/green. You won't actually know though until seen up close. I suspect the pictures are close to worthless in making a determination.


I prefer the black and green look. The green on green is something I could personally never pull off. If it was a khaki green or something like that, different story. Or an enamel green. The sunburst green is just not something that would look good on me.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Nice bracelet


I dig everything about it since there is something about a modern take on a moon phase that I find intriguing. I feel like everyone else tries to rip off the JLC MUT.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Yellowstone stands virtually alone as my favorite park in the world. Did you go through the Buffalo Bill Museum again?


Interestingly enough I sweet talked an older woman to let me in free because I only wanted huckleberry ice cream that they sell there...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> I like their diver with the blue ceramic bezel:


Better


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's not a man mo. This is.
> 
> View attachment 15446998


BT might not appreciate your posting his picture on OoO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Interestingly enough I sweet talked an older woman to let me in free because I only wanted huckleberry ice cream that they sell there...


Godfrey

I've been through so many times I can see it in my sleep. Although if you haven't been in a while, the revamped firearm wing is spectacular.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> That looks like what I looked like in law school (but I had less gray at the time - at 34, my beard is now very gray).


We've got quite few lawyers on here, huh? I just recently gathered that SaMaster and maybe Pongster are, and now you. Is it Sappie or BSF that are also, so hard to keep track. Did you happen to go to Rutgers?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I think that date setup, with the date pointer around the outside of the dial, is the best form of date display.


Do they typically snap to the next date at midnight or just gradually move around the dial?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> I prefer the black and green look. The green on green is something I could personally never pull off. If it was a khaki green or something like that, different story. Or an enamel green. The sunburst green is just not something that would look good on me.


The watch should look as good on you as anything else. It's all about preference and what is aesthetically pleasing to you. It would be interesting to compare a Hulk and Cermit up close and suspect we'd all have different opinions. I do think the Cermit might be more subdued.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> BT might not appreciate your posting his picture on OoO.











In my later years.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> I dig everything about it since there is something about a modern take on a moon phase that I find intriguing. I feel like everyone else tries to rip off the JLC MUT.


As I said different strokes ...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I suspect the time for getting a Hulk for a reasonable price has come and gone. If you have a good relationship with an AD consider acquisition of a Cermit that arguably has better proportions, upgraded movement but black dial rather than green, which might not be a bad thing. The combination of green bezel and black dial might be aesthetically very pleasing, perhaps more so than green/green. You won't actually know though until seen up close. I suspect the pictures are close to worthless in making a determination.


Working on it and fingers crossed. Latest from the AD is he thinks he should have one for me within 6 months, but maybe sooner. We shall see.

I guess I might as well announce, I bought the grape OP39. I had to make a decision and decided to go for it. However, I still haven't decided whether to just start wearing it in regular rotation or make her a safe queen for now. I'm a little ashamed that I'm playing the AD game, but I'd be lying if I said part of my reason for buying it wasn't to ultimately get a Cermit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> We've got quite few lawyers on here, huh? I just recently gathered that SaMaster and maybe Pongster are, and now you. Is it Sappie or BSF that are also, so hard to keep track. Did you happen to go to Rutgers?


Sappie is a divorce lawyer or so I'm told. I think BSF plays the piano in a cat house.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15447033
> 
> In my later years.


So you're older than I am then?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> We've got quite few lawyers on here, huh? I just recently gathered that SaMaster and maybe Pongster are, and now you. Is it Sappie or BSF that are also, so hard to keep track. Did you happen to go to Rutgers?


Def not a lawyer...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Interestingly enough I sweet talked an older woman to let me in free because I only wanted huckleberry ice cream that they sell there...


Val says









One of the best movies!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Sappie is a divorce lawyer or so I'm told. I think BSF plays the piano in a cat house.


Lol


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Def not a lawyer...


Do you know what you call 1000 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Val says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Working on it and fingers crossed. Latest from the AD is he thinks he should have one for me within 6 months, but maybe sooner. We shall see.
> 
> I guess I might as well announce, I bought the grape OP39. I had to make a decision and decided to go for it. However, I still haven't decided whether to just start wearing it in regular rotation or make her a safe queen for now. I'm a little ashamed that I'm playing the AD game, but I'd be lying if I said part of my reason for buying it wasn't to ultimately get a Cermit.


No shame whatsoever if it will get a Cermit on your wrist. I might have a tendency to put the OP39G in a a safety deposit box as all OP39's are now history but doubt it'll lose significant value, if any at all, even if you wear it IF no scratches or dings.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> We've got quite few lawyers on here, huh? I just recently gathered that SaMaster and maybe Pongster are, and now you. Is it Sappie or BSF that are also, so hard to keep track. Did you happen to go to Rutgers?


I went to a school in DC. I am in the insurance world these days, so I'd rather not name it since I think I am pretty easy to ID. I enjoy not practicing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Especially at the moment. I do stuff like check my temperature each morning cause I don't want to cause locals any problems.


me, i make sure i smell something in the morning.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Def not a lawyer...


Kidding aside, I think I recall your saying you're retired and are now a gentleman of leisure as I currently am?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snapped this pic in Bridger WY as I was checking out Bridger fur co


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Then I noticed a pelt I was interested in and blew it up


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

That white one on the right.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No shame whatsoever if it will get a Cermit on your wrist. I might have a tendency to put the OP39G in a a safety deposit box as all OP39's are now history but doubt it'll lose significant value, if any at all, even if you wear it IF no scratches or dings.












Got this too!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Me me me me. Although I could do without the virtue signaling and political statements. You being in Cali I'm guessing that's par for the course.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm just happy to watch something new. That's my answer and maneuvering around making any political statements. ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Got this too!


CONGRATS!!! The grape looks specutular!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I went to a school in DC. I am in the insurance world these days, so I'd rather not name it since I think I am pretty easy to ID. I enjoy not practicing.


Cool. I did go to Rutgers and don't practice anymore either. No regrets but I keep everything active though just in case.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Got this too!


Guess they printed label on mine wrong.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And let's be honest.. Besides a Rolex sponsored sporting event where would you wear it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

A PBR event? Be better to wear a cap that says pls beat the shyte out of me.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I watched a horrible movie today...just because Claire Forlani was in it. What a totally age-appropriate babe for me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I watched a horrible movie today...just because Claire Forlani was in it. What a totally age-appropriate babe for me


Like older women? Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Got this too!


Godfrey

Oh, so they did remove the stickers and they kept the white hang tag, but I got the warranty card dated, without my name and they did not ask me to sign any no resale contract. Pleasant experience. Only thing I missed out on due to Covid and mask requirements was sipping some whiskey or Tequila during the process.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Guess they printed label on mine wrong.
> View attachment 15447074


I like that better. More subtle.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wonder how Mickey really feels 








Purchasing from David SW


Considering purchasing a new Explorer from David SW. Anybody here purchased from them and have feedback on whether it was a positive or negative experience? Anything notable to be aware of? Thanks!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Cool. I did go to Rutgers and don't practice anymore either. No regrets but I keep everything active though just in case.


I practiced for about a decade (immigration law), then I was an actor (I have an IMDB page-lol), then some hardhat/steel toe boot stuff, and now I'm in Financial Operations. I guess I'll be applying to medical school in a couple years.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I like that better. More subtle.


On ebay can get $125ish


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I practiced for about a decade (immigration law), then I was an actor (I have an IMDB page-lol), then some hardhat/steel toe boot stuff, and now I'm in Financial Operations. I guess I'll be applying to medical school in a couple years.


Do it!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Like older women? Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Claire and I are both late forties


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder how Mickey really feels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed out loud.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I practiced for about a decade (immigration law), then I was an actor (I have an IMDB page-lol), then some hardhat/steel toe boot stuff, and now I'm in Financial Operations. I guess I'll be applying to medical school in a couple years.


Why not an astronaut? Maybe you can be the first man on the moon?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Guess they printed label on mine wrong.
> View attachment 15447074


Obviously yours is a now discontinued Rolex baseball cap. I still have a Bremont cap that one of the owners of Bremont gave me when I was in Bermuda not too long ago.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> On ebay can get $125ish


Funny, my AD actually put the hat on an invoice at $0 and had me sign it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> I practiced for about a decade (immigration law), then I was an actor (I have an IMDB page-lol), then some hardhat/steel toe boot stuff, and now I'm in Financial Operations. I guess I'll be applying to medical school in a couple years.


i tell my kids that (a) i was in a musical play (with singing lines), (b) i ramp modeled for a german mens wear and (c) i played basketball in college. none of kids wont believe me. hehe. I guess none of you would as well.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Why not an astronaut? Maybe you can be the first man on the moon?


If I am, I will wear FOUR Omegas! #doubledoublewristing #onemorethanaldrin


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> We've got quite few lawyers on here, huh? I just recently gathered that SaMaster and maybe Pongster are, and now you. Is it Sappie or BSF that are also, so hard to keep track. Did you happen to go to Rutgers?


Me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Funny, my AD actually put the hat on an invoice at $0 and had me sign it.


Me too..


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Working on it and fingers crossed. Latest from the AD is he thinks he should have one for me within 6 months, but maybe sooner. We shall see.
> 
> I guess I might as well announce, I bought the grape OP39. I had to make a decision and decided to go for it. However, I still haven't decided whether to just start wearing it in regular rotation or make her a safe queen for now. I'm a little ashamed that I'm playing the AD game, but I'd be lying if I said part of my reason for buying it wasn't to ultimately get a Cermit.


Wear it!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Claire and I are both late forties


I thought of you as younger.. Course bout my son's age.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> (a) i was in a musical play (with singing lines), (b) i ramp modeled for a german mens wear and (c) i played basketball in college. none of kids wont believe me. hehe. I guess none of you would as well.


Q: What show were you in?
Q: Was it Hugo Boss?
Q: Did you start?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> I thought of you as younger.. Course bout my son's age.


_my wife from the other room_ 
"They just think that because you act so immature!"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I practiced for about a decade (immigration law), then I was an actor (I have an IMDB page-lol), then some hardhat/steel toe boot stuff, and now I'm in Financial Operations. I guess I'll be applying to medical school in a couple years.


Well, are you getting much acting work, after being type-cast as a singing thug?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I practiced for about a decade (immigration law), then I was an actor (I have an IMDB page-lol), then some hardhat/steel toe boot stuff, and now I'm in Financial Operations. I guess I'll be applying to medical school in a couple years.


My wife actually has this "plan" for us that she wants me to retire from my current career in the next few years, move to Arizona (where her family is), and open an immigration law practice. I'm licensed in NJ and PA and I keep telling her that my current work will likely not qualify for waiving into AZ and there's no way in hell I'm ever taking the bar exam again!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> My wife actually has this "plan" for us that she wants me to retire from my current career in the next few years, move to Arizona (where her family is), and open an immigration law practice. I'm licensed in NJ and PA and I keep telling her that my current work will likely not qualify for waiving into AZ and there's no way in hell I'm ever taking the bar exam again!


Immigration law is Federal...you can practice in ANY of the 50 states as long as you're licensed in one of them. I was IL licensed and practiced in CO & WY & MO.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> *My wife actually has this "plan" for us that she wants me to retire from my current career in the next few years, move to Arizona (where her family is),* and open an immigration law practice. I'm licensed in NJ and PA and I keep telling her that my current work will likely not qualify for waiving into AZ and there's no way in hell I'm ever taking the bar exam again!


Same here. I probably would have done it this year, but this didn't seem like a good year for it. This will probably be the first time in at least 18 years that I won't cook Thanksgiving dinner in AZ.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Watching Ocean's 12...do I spy a platinum day-date on Rusty's wrist?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Immigration law is Federal...you can practice in ANY of the 50 states as long as you're licensed in one of them. I was IL licensed and practiced in CO & WY & MO.


Hmm, I guess I hadn't thought of it like that. But I thought to hang a shingle and hold yourself out as an attorney in a state and have an office there, you'd have to be licensed there.

Well here's a tricky question for you then (or maybe not tricky at all), say I'm working as an immigration attorney in AZ and one of my immigration clients gets into a car accident and he calls me (because I'm his attorney), can I collect a referral fee if I refer him to an AZ attorney who can handle the case?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Same here. I probably would have done it this year, but this didn't seem like a good year for it. This will probably be the first time in at least 18 years that I won't cook Thanksgiving dinner in AZ.


Do it!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Same here. I probably would have done it this year, but this didn't seem like a good year for it. This will probably be the first time in at least 18 years that I won't cook Thanksgiving dinner in AZ.


For a second I thought you meant the immigration law part too. Was gonna say "partners"?


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, I guess I hadn't thought of it like that. But I thought to hang a shingle and hold yourself out as an attorney in a state and have an office there, you'd have to be licensed there.
> 
> Well here's a tricky question for you then (or maybe not tricky at all), say I'm working as an immigration attorney in AZ and one of my immigration clients gets into a car accident and he calls me (because I'm his attorney), can I collect a referral fee if I refer him to an AZ attorney who can handle the case?


Yes. Pro hac vice. 
-An AZ Attorney.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

abd26 said:


> Yes. Pro hac vice.
> -An AZ Attorney.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I thought pro hac vice was when an out of state attorney gets vouched for/sponsored by an in state attorney so that the out of state attorney can work a specific state level case? With federal cases would you still need a vouching for?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I thought pro hac vice was when an out of state attorney gets vouched for/sponsored by an in state attorney so that the out of state attorney can work a specific state level case? With federal cases would you still need a vouching for?


here, pro hac vice means "one-off" roughly. Can apply to an appearance, a pleading/motion or something else. Latin means "for this time" (if i remember correctly).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

There's a town in WY named Belfry.. Drove in and saw school. Wanna guess team name?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> here, pro hac vice means "one-off" roughly. Can apply to an appearance, a pleading/motion or something else. Latin means "for this time" (if i remember correctly).


godfrey

wikipedia says: Pro hac vice, Latin: "for this occasion" or "for this event", is a legal term usually referring to a practice in common law jurisdictions, whereby a lawyer who has not been admitted to practice in a certain jurisdiction is allowed to participate in a particular case in that jurisdiction


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> There's a town in WY named Belfry.. Drove in and saw school. Wanna guess team name?


Bats? Google is my friend


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Bats? Google is my friend


Pretty cool huh? Should have taken pic of the building... Had bats on it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> wikipedia says: Pro hac vice, Latin: "for this occasion" or "for this event", is a legal term usually referring to a practice in common law jurisdictions, whereby a lawyer who has not been admitted to practice in a certain jurisdiction is allowed to participate in a particular case in that jurisdiction


Right, that's what I was saying, for federal matters in the US I don't think it apply.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Pretty cool huh? Should have taken pic of the building... Had bats on it.


You can buy your own apparel.









Belfry Public School Bats Apparel Store | Prep Sportswear


Shop your Belfry Public School Bats Apparel Store for the latest selection of Bats fan gear! Prep Sportswear has your school’s t-shirts, sweatshirts, jerseys, and hats!




www.prepsportswear.com





Just because I love this:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Right, that's what I was saying, for federal matters in the US I don't think it apply.


if it's a one-time thing only and the judge allows?

i had a similar experience. I just passed the bar but I have not yet taken my oath and signed the roll. But the judge allowed me to conduct the trial when the partner supervising my case asked permission for me to do the direct examination of our witness. Judge allowed even if technically i am not yet allowed to practice law.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> You can buy your own apparel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess red lodge MT will have to change theirs.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I thought pro hac vice was when an out of state attorney gets vouched for/sponsored by an in state attorney so that the out of state attorney can work a specific state level case? With federal cases would you still need a vouching for?


I'm referring to your injury case hypothetical for a referral fee. In AZ, you'd have to do joint representation for fee sharing, and pro hac vice is a vehicle to do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

abd26 said:


> I'm referring to your injury case hypothetical for a referral fee. In AZ, you'd have to do joint representation for fee sharing, and pro hac vice is a vehicle to do so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ahh, gotcha


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Do it!


I can't get her to travel this year, but next year for sure.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> For a second I thought you meant the immigration law part too. Was gonna say "partners"?


That would be quite a shift for me. Once I get there I hope to forego gainful employment entirely.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> There's a town in WY named Belfry.. Drove in and saw school. Wanna guess team name?


They were probably going to get called that regardless, so they might as well embrace it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I just noticed the bezel triangle at 12. It doesn't fit, so the triangle completes on the chapter ring. That would drive me nuts.


To me, Breitling as a brand is dead. They have lost their direction and it won't be long when it will become like an expensive TAG.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> And let's be honest.. Besides a Rolex sponsored sporting event where would you wear it?


If your PF he wears his Rolex hat to a car event (although pretty sure it was sponsored by Rolex)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Got this too!


Nice work

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To me, Breitling as a brand is dead. They have lost their direction and it won't be long when it will become like an expensive TAG.


Aren't they that already?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Discontinued watch day again









Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> For those American bros, who's excited for the return of football? Go 49ers!


Watched the game on Friday morning. They are off to a good start. I need to replace my camera guy; no shots of the cheerleaders 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Do they typically snap to the next date at midnight or just gradually move around the dial?


I think it depends on the movement. Some are instant, others are gradual.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> You know how with some sports they have different options for camera angles online, like 360 cams and stuff? Have they ever tried having a "cheerleader cam"? One camera that just stays on the cheerleaders the whole game. If they haven't, I think it would be a great idea! Have that streaming on the iPad while you've got the game on the big screen, or vice versa of course.


Great idea. That's what replays are for, right 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> True dat. I was telling the mrs. today at lunch that this step was the $1K msrp watch for more than half off and that NEXT is a $2K msrp watch for $1K or less


Or a 9k watch for 18k. Getting her to think like a MOR takes patience.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No. If a watch head is immersed in an ultrasound cleaner, I was told by a watchmaker that the lubricants will separate requiring a complete service.


True. Lubricants do disperse after prolonged vibration. Some quicker than others 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I like pointer dates a lot. I also like how the moon and stars are lumed on this:


Have you tried the luminous plastic ones that you stick on your bedroom ceiling 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> How are you cleaning your watches?
> 
> Wearing mine and noticed that the end links near the case are dirty. Thinking I should take off the bracelet and wash it. How do you guys do it and what do you use?


After a hot day I always wash my watch whilst I wash my hands when I get home, so soap and a running water tap. And of course I remove the leather strap before washing the watch itself if I happen to be wearing it on a strap that day.

Every once in a while I'll even wash the leather strap in the same way but only if it's a well-tanned calf/horsehide strap. And yes despite popular believe you can wash leather with water and soap. Follow-up with a good leather conditioner after the strap is allowed to air dry is all that's needed. Do not get alligator/exotic leathers wet.

And because of this practice there isn't a chance for dirt to ever accumulate enough for me to see on my watches.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> You should watch the video of the guy cleaning all of his ROWLECKS watches in the dishwasher.







Here's how I do it


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Do they typically snap to the next date at midnight or just gradually move around the dial?


Was Oris the first?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Aren't they that already?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yes. That's why I said they're dead as a brand to me. There is just no horological significance anymore with the name. It's just another fashion brand. I am sure they'll do well for the time being but I fear the future for them will be bleak. There's no depth and no uniqueness in their product offering anymore.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Here's how I do it


Really?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Yes that's my reflection so don't get excited.


I thought you were the one holding the pea-shooters.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Discontinued watch day again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really?


Really.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Immigration law is Federal...you can practice in ANY of the 50 states as long as you're licensed in one of them. I was IL licensed and practiced in CO & WY & MO.


You're not reading between the lines.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> There's a town in WY named Belfry.. Drove in and saw school. Wanna guess team name?


Belfry Cougars?

I was way off 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That would be quite a shift for me. Once I get there I hope to forego gainful employment entirely.


Plan to spend your time picking up older gals in Sun City? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> There's a town in WY named Belfry.. Drove in and saw school. Wanna guess team name?


The Bats?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Bats? Google is my friend


Nra, but didn't use Google.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I laughed out loud.


It's been deleted - what was the gist?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> True. Lubricants do disperse after prolonged vibration. Some quicker than others
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Just keep the lube bottle on the nightstand, you'll be fine.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To me, Breitling as a brand is dead. They have lost their direction and it won't be long when it will become like an expensive TAG.


They get a lot of flak on the interwebs but it'll be interesting to see where the new leadership leads.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> They get a lot of flak on the interwebs but it'll be interesting to see where the new leadership leads.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That's the point brother @rjohnson56 the new "leadership" isn't steering the ship. No one is at the wheel...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Got this too!


Please accept my congratulations. For me, the prettiest OP is white, and the grape is the most celebrity color of all.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To me, Breitling as a brand is dead. They have lost their direction and it won't be long when it will become like an expensive TAG.


Hell have you priced Tag lately? Breitling is priced less than Tag already. They actually seem like a bargain right now.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Hell have you priced Tag lately? Breitling is priced less than Tag already. They actually seem like a bargain right now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Okay. Breitling is a cut price TAG


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> godfrey, watching S2E1 now


double godfrey, finished the four episodes.

at this point, i still think season 1 was better. Let's see how this unfolds, boys.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Please accept my congratulations. For me, the prettiest OP is white, and the *grape* is the most celebrity color of all.


Colour of haemorrhoids. Just sayin'.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Breitling is a cut price TAG


I still really like the now discontinued Transocean Day Date. It's a great piece.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just keep the lube bottle on the nightstand, you'll be fine.


While _it_ goes ultrasonic? I just learnt the lub will splatter everywhere. Ewwww. 
?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> While _it_ goes ultrasonic? I just learnt the lub will splatter everywhere. Ewwww.


Going ultrasonic? Lube is NOT the only thing that splatters everywhere!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Going ultrasonic? Lube is NOT the only thing that splatters everywhere!


#Godfrey

Something to help you go ultrasonic...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Or a 9k watch for 18k. Getting her to think like a MOR takes patience.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


If I'm using her math then its $36K for a $9K watch (she gets jewelry to match) Why pay double MSRP when you can pay quadruple!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Please accept my congratulations. For me, the prettiest OP is white, and the grape is the most celebrity color of all.


Just say "wear it in good health", much more succinct 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Going ultrasonic? Lube is NOT the only thing that splatters everywhere!


And she'd know a lot about splattering fluids .... cleaning them too

Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes. That's why I said they're dead as a brand to me. There is just no horological significance anymore with the name. It's just another fashion brand. I am sure they'll do well for the time being but I fear the future for them will be bleak. There's no depth and no uniqueness in their product offering anymore.


True. There's really only ONE Breitling I ever notice on someone's wrist...Navitimer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a big fan of Nora Jones. Don't listen to many women singers but Nora is superb.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My wife would get jealous if I listened to Norah as much as I want to.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I think it depends on the movement. Some are instant, others are gradual.


Way too easy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> True. Lubricants do disperse after prolonged vibration. Some quicker than others
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Also way too easy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I like pointer dates a lot. I also like how the moon and stars are lumed on this:


Whaaaa???

Ok, putting this back on my list. Because I'm not sure if the one I've seen pictures of before had a moonphase and lume like this.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> You're not reading between the lines.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Oh I got it. I've used the same type of excuse before (preparing for & taking the Bar Exam sucks. Do it ONCE, do it RIGHT, NEVER do it again).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I was too distracted by the young lady in the center but the one on the left looks a lot like an ex-gf's daughter. And she lives in the Bay Area. Hmm...










If that's her, I wonder if she can introduce me to her friend in the center... 😄


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Here's a picture of the Kansas City Chiefs Cheerl...oh wait...its just Patrick Mahomes (Rolex owner) and the Championship trophy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was too distracted by the young lady in the center but the one on the left looks a lot like an ex-gf's daughter. And she lives in the Bay Area. Hmm...
> 
> View attachment 15447565
> 
> ...


Gf.

I've just been informed that's not her but she does have the same body. Woof.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was too distracted by the young lady in the center but the one on the left looks a lot like an ex-gf's daughter. And she lives in the Bay Area. Hmm...
> 
> View attachment 15447565
> 
> ...


In the front row? She's cuter, IMO, nice cheeks and a small nose. LMK.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> I've just been informed that's not her but she does have the same body. Woof.


ENNARRAYY


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Only lawyers can have an extended discussion about a simple "can I call a local lawyer to help out a client? " question and STILL not have a definitive answer 

But you can bill for it either way!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To me, Breitling as a brand is dead. They have lost their direction and it won't be long when it will become like an expensive TAG.











Maybe but either way I still like this


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> It's been deleted - what was the gist?


It was a clever and comedically worded critique of DSW's pricing and methods with Rolex watches. It was funny and made me laugh but really wasn't constructive towards the OP's question.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Rubber trimmed. Unfortunately, I made a novice's mistake - I cut it to the butt and after half an hour I started to feel it. Well, I'll buy a second ... red one


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just listened to a FANTASTIC webinar with Vasu & the gang at Wax Insurance. They've got some great ideas. They're looking at developing the app so policy holders can buy & sell between themselves. The idea is that you've already been vetted to become a policy holder so greatly reduced chance of getting scammed by some rando.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Only lawyers can have an extended discussion about a simple "can I call a local lawyer to help out a client? " question and STILL not have a definitive answer
> 
> But you can bill for it either way!


No kidding and also how do I get paid for a referral .....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Only lawyers can have an extended discussion about a simple "can I call a local lawyer to help out a client? " question and STILL not have a definitive answer
> 
> But you can bill for it either way!


am reminded of quip: in a discussion among ten lawyers, there will be at least eleven versions of the truth.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> Here's a picture of the Kansas City Chiefs Cheerl...oh wait...its just Patrick Mahomes (Rolex owner) and the Championship trophy.
> View attachment 15447578


That loss still stings! 😢


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> That loss still stings! 😢


I know...my mrs (and most of her family) are huge 49ers fans. I've received several punches to the arm from my beloved


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> True. There's really only ONE Breitling I ever notice on someone's wrist...Navitimer.


And on someone else's wrist is where it belongs.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Way too easy.





BigSeikoFan said:


> Also way too easy.


Bro BSF has it occurred to you that you're synonymous with "way too easy"...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was too distracted by the young lady in the center but the one on the left looks a lot like an ex-gf's daughter. And she lives in the Bay Area. Hmm...
> 
> View attachment 15447565
> 
> ...


Your ex-gf's daughter's friend?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Plan to spend your time picking up older gals in Sun City?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


There certainly are a lot of them. My mother-in-law spent her last 20 years. What struck me most about that place is that it used the cheapest construction I've ever seen on such a large scale.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Finally can see a bit of a sun and normal sky today instead of that orange haze that we've had in LA for the past several days.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To me, Breitling as a brand is dead. They have lost their direction and it won't be long when it will become like an expensive TAG.


I've only known one guy for whom Breitling was a grail. He talked too loud and too much and wasn't nearly as important or as effective as he thought. He was really into flash. I thought his choice was fitting, but couldn't understand why he didn't aim higher.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15447606


According to my uncle, who raced for 30 years and is a huge F1 freak, a typical F1 car produces enough downforce to drive inverted around 80 mph. I never checked to see whether that's true, but he's a stickler for accuracy.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder how Mickey really feels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that and figured it would generate at least a warning. That and posting the fakes from Etsy or Ebay or wherever it was.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the point brother @rjohnson56 the new "leadership" isn't steering the ship. No one is at the wheel...


Yeah, I know what you mean. Brietling used to have a very clear identity. Chronomats were Chronomats. Navitimers were clearly Navitimers. Now they are all over the place. In fact, the new Navitimer line includes a watch that's just three hands and a date, with no circular slide rule.

Even though I like these:
















They could be from any other watch brand.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I've only known one guy for whom Breitling was a grail. He talked too loud and too much and wasn't nearly as important or as effective as he thought. He was really into flash. I thought his choice was fitting, but couldn't understand why he didn't aim higher.


I've only been really into watches since around 2011 and in all that time I've never really had any interest in Breitling. I was aware of their existence since the beginning of this hobby, but they just immediately struck me as too chunky and too busy. One of my good friends has one, I believe it's either a Navitimer or one of those Bentley models. I've seen it on his wrist and have always felt just "meh" about it. To each their own though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> True. There's really only ONE Breitling I ever notice on someone's wrist...Navitimer.


Yup


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Maybe but either way I still like this


Well, they are bringing back their old traditional bullet bracelet.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. Brietling used to have a very clear identity. Chronomats were Chronomats. Navitimers were clearly Navitimers. Now they are all over the place. In fact, the new Navitimer line includes a watch that's just three hands and a date, with no circular slide rule.
> 
> Even though I like these:
> 
> ...


I just took a quick look through a few pages of Breitlings and I think the only one that looks ok to me is the simple 38mm Transocean, but like you just said, it could be from any other brand and in this style, there are many better options.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My wife would get jealous if I listened to Norah as much as I want to.


Her music is so classic and her voice is dead sexy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, they are bringing back their old traditional bullet bracelet.


I think it is a cool watch . Whether or not I need it is another story


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Your ex-gf's daughter's friend?


If you're talking about her, your standards are impossibly high.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Only lawyers can have an extended discussion about a simple "can I call a local lawyer to help out a client? " question and STILL not have a definitive answer
> 
> But you can bill for it either way!


I'll give 'em slack for it because the opposition's job is to ALWAYS look for the tiniest crack in their argument. And that's necessary to prevent abuse of the judicial system through bamboozlin' and bogus charges, especially when perpetuated by the state itself.

But, man, what a racket...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you're talking about her, your standards are impossibly high.
> 
> View attachment 15447791


I don't think her looks are the issue ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> I know...my mrs (and most of her family) are huge 49ers fans. I've received several punches to the arm from my beloved


Ask Mrs ithardin to give you a good punch for me. 😛


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

This was from earlier this week, a photo from my wife's cousin's place in NorCal, in wine country.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And on a happier note...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just an FYI...but doesn't "Mad Max" takes place in 2021?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> This was from earlier this week, a photo from my wife's cousin's place in NorCal, in wine country.
> 
> View attachment 15447799


Liked for the cool photo not the situation.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> I don't think her looks are the issue ?


Well, she might be a couple of years too old, but I'm willing to make an exception.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you're talking about her, your standards are impossibly high.
> 
> View attachment 15447791


I have no problem with the looks of any one of those fine, young ladies.

Age difference aside, I'm worried that I'll break my back trying to keep up...slow speed is more enjoyable at my age


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, they are bringing back their old traditional bullet bracelet.


It's like the rollers that feed the baggage screening xray machines at the airport. I worry about getting a hand caught in those.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> This was from earlier this week, a photo from my wife's cousin's place in NorCal, in wine country.
> 
> View attachment 15447799


Can't "like" for the fires, but that is a very, very cool photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I have no problem with the looks of any one of those fine, young ladies.
> 
> Age difference aside, I'm worried that I'll break my back trying to keep up...slow speed is more enjoyable at my age


I def agree. Another ex-gf recognized my advanced years and made sure to go slow and easy, exactly like Jennifer...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I def agree. Another ex-gf recognized my advanced years and made sure to go slow and easy, exactly like Jennifer...


Well, it's not a race


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I've only known one guy for whom Breitling was a grail. He talked too loud and too much and wasn't nearly as important or as effective as he thought. He was really into flash. I thought his choice was fitting, but couldn't understand why he didn't aim higher.


The one guy at the office who I've seen with a Breitling also wears a suit jacket and trousers that are way too short, like he bought them halfway thru puberty and never got a new set after that. The sleeves stop at least an inch before his wristbones, and the trouser cuffs are 3-4" above his shoes. He looks like a potato.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Looking for rocks for gson. This one looked oddly familiar.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Me & my best bud!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't get her to travel this year, but next year for sure.


Never know


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> After a hot day I always wash my watch whilst I wash my hands when I get home, so soap and a running water tap. And of course I remove the leather strap before washing the watch itself if I happen to be wearing it on a strap that day.
> 
> Every once in a while I'll even wash the leather strap in the same way but only if it's a well-tanned calf/horsehide strap. And yes despite popular believe you can wash leather with water and soap. Follow-up with a good leather conditioner after the strap is allowed to air dry is all that's needed. Do not get alligator/exotic leathers wet.
> 
> And because of this practice there isn't a chance for dirt to ever accumulate enough for me to see on my watches.


Did I mention that I saw a guy 2 days ago washing his hands thoroughly? 
Guess makes sense. 
@59 did you used to scrub your hands while wearing latex gloves?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I wore a Breitling pretty well. Don't have any now though.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15447912
> 
> Me & my best bud!


Me and mine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Yeah sometimes I wake up dreaming I'm being licked by a hot tongue. I think Bo's back. Then I realize it's just Mrs BT.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Guess who's back from the dead AGAIN?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> There's a town in WY named Belfry.. Drove in and saw school. Wanna guess team name?


Bats?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Bats? Google is my friend


I didn't even need Google for that one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Pretty cool huh? Should have taken pic of the building... Had bats on it.


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Guess red lodge MT will have to change theirs.


So you drove over Beartooth Pass?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I notice a lot of interesting things. I've come to WY and MT this time of year for 10 years or more. So what am I seeing more of than ever? 
No not wildlife. School age children. There have always been the ones from year round schools but this is many more. 
I'm thinking virtual schools and maybe not caring as much because of that?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So you drove over Beartooth Pass?


Hell no too much snow already.

The Red Lodge team name is Redskins.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah sometimes I wake up dreaming I'm being licked by a hot tongue. I think Bo's back. Then I realize it's just Mrs BT.


Romance is alive!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Guess who's back from the dead AGAIN?


Who?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Discontinued watch day again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno. Those big fat lugs are a bit off putting don't you think?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Romance is alive!
> 
> View attachment 15448007


Well actually that's a dream too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Anyway stories from the road. Think of me as Charles kuralt minus the mistress in MT. He was from NC too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Same!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So big fat lugs on one and lugs longer than a freight train on the other.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So big fat lugs on one and lugs longer than a freight train on the other.


Do you think the shadow of those lugs would look like this?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Did I mention that I saw a guy 2 days ago washing his hands thoroughly?
> Guess makes sense.
> @59 did you used to scrub your hands while wearing latex gloves?


Yes. Always. Extra protection for patient on the table in case glove inadvertently torn.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I wore a Breitling pretty well. Don't have any now though.


I owned a Breitling Super Ocean years ago but long gone.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Who?


Savage Guy DJ 36 vs. 41.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Anyway stories from the road. Think of me as Charles kuralt minus the mistress in MT. He was from NC too.


My sister's ex-husband lives in a historic farmhouse previously owned by Charles Kuralt.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

This could be Savage's buddy. First post and it doesn't seem like it will end well.

Why do you all put up with Rolex








Why do you all put up with Rolex


Hello everyone, This is my first post after lurking around here for the last few months since lockdown. Looking at some of the threads I have made some observations. Just referring to my own experience after reaching a certain milestone and experiencing a life threatening health condition and...




r.tapatalk.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Another storm headed our way. Looking to be a pretty direct hit this time. Bring it on. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Another storm headed our way. Looking to be a pretty direct hit this time. Bring it on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ugh! Keep your head down bro.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Another storm headed our way. Looking to be a pretty direct hit this time. Bring it on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Wow, you just can't take a hint can you?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Another storm headed our way. Looking to be a pretty direct hit this time. Bring it on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Another storm headed our way. Looking to be a pretty direct hit this time. Bring it on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I can't like that but saw it before on the news. Always concerned about the levees failing in NOLA at times like this.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> This could be Savage's buddy. First post and it doesn't seem like it will end well.
> 
> Why do you all put up with Rolex
> 
> ...


edit - Read this from that OP:



> I don't have time to wait for the Rolex because of health issues unfortunately.


If he's being truthful, then...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Another storm headed our way. Looking to be a pretty direct hit this time. Bring it on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Stay safe as always storm chaser. ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> edit - Read this from that OP:
> 
> If he's being truthful, then...


Yeah, I swear I read his original post as he was celebrating an age milestone and the survival of a live threatening issue. His more recent post suggests it's something he's still dealing with. I just posted an acknowledgement of that and wishing him well.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

He's back !!!








Datejust 36 Vs 41


Hello WIS friends. I'm wondering, for a 16 cm wrist or 6.29 inches, Which size is the best option? I went for the 36 and I love it. It's so low key, 41 seems like I'm trying to show off . Whats your opinion, WIS friends?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Another storm headed our way. Looking to be a pretty direct hit this time. Bring it on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dude, yours must be brass!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, yours must be brass!


Or ceramic.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Less than four hours to the kickoff !!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One of the best days of the year...










Except Thanksgiving, of course.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

About 5 years ago I was all set on getting a new Breitling....can't remember if it was the Colt or the Avenger GMT, but it was white/silver dial and from all my online research I was keen on pulling the trigger. I went to the AD, handled the watch, and wasn't thrilled with the way the 12 o'clock marker didn't line up with the bezel pip. Looked off to me. I tried a second Breitling, different model, and got the same misalignment. I looked around the AD and tried the Tudor Black Bay red and immediately thought it looked way more refined, better styling, better quality, better everything. I bought the BB red, and dismissed Brietling from my mind. The End.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Scarlet Honeyeater


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Less than four hours to the kickoff !!
> 
> View attachment 15448246


Who's playing?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Who's playing?


Cowboys vs LA Rams on Sunday Night Football


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So you are standing in line accidentally fart, everyone looks at you. Just announce you are doing a Covid test and anyone who can't smell it has to leave immediately cause next is the taste test.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I've only been really into watches since around 2011 and in all that time I've never really had any interest in Breitling. I was aware of their existence since the beginning of this hobby, but they just immediately struck me as too chunky and too busy. One of my good friends has one, I believe it's either a Navitimer or one of those Bentley models. I've seen it on his wrist and have always felt just "meh" about it. To each their own though.


I once had a Brietling owner compliment my Rolex. All I could give back was a thanks.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder how Mickey really feels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you wondering that @Betterthere ? Ask me I'll tell you!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> So you are standing in line accidentally fart, everyone looks at you. Just announce you are doing a Covid test and anyone who can't smell it has to leave immediately cause next is the taste test.


You are a sick man BT.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Cowboys vs LA Rams on Sunday Night Football


GRG!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Guess who's back from the dead AGAIN?


Oh... that's


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Savage Guy DJ 36 vs. 41.


LOL. He practically stated the exact same thread!!! I just stayed out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> He's back !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heeheehee...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> About 5 years ago I was all set on getting a new Breitling....can't remember if it was the Colt or the Avenger GMT, but it was white/silver dial and from all my online research I was keen on pulling the trigger. I went to the AD, handled the watch, and wasn't thrilled with the way the 12 o'clock marker didn't line up with the bezel pip. Looked off to me. I tried a second Breitling, different model, and got the same misalignment. I looked around the AD and tried the Tudor Black Bay red and immediately thought it looked way more refined, better styling, better quality, better everything. I bought the BB red, and dismissed Brietling from my mind. The End.


Smart man. Or you'll be selling your Breitling for 10% of what you paid for it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Was


BonyWrists said:


> My sister's ex-husband lives in a historic farmhouse previously owned by Charles Kuralt.


 Was she his mistress?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Well neither


mav said:


> edit - Read this from that OP:
> 
> If he's being truthful, then...


 Well neither do I or 59.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Why you wondering that @Betterthere ? Ask me I'll tell you!


Uh I don't care. And that @ crap doesn't work with me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You are a sick man BT.


 Well I was standing in line when it came to me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

What's for supper? Bison chocolate chip.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Heeheehee...


No point interacting with the Savage Guy. No idea at all what his end game is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No point interacting with the Savage Guy. No idea at all what his end game is.


We've ascertained previously that he is not full bottle up there. Definitely no point in interacting. I mean, he's asked that very same question before and he's got the answer. All his threads are X versus Y and it like he is trolling all the owners. If you recall, he claims to already own a Datejust 36mm and an Explorer. So, how can someone who already owns a DJ36 is wondering whether the 36 or 41 fits better????


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We've ascertained previously that he is not full bottle up there. Definitely no point in interacting. I mean, he's asked that very same question before and he's got the answer. All his threads are X versus Y and it like he is trolling all the owners. If you recall, he claims to already own a Datejust 36mm and an Explorer. So, how can someone who already owns a DJ36 is wondering whether the 36 or 41 fits better????


Godfrey!

Just read Super Star! I think he writes like Sportura....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> What's for supper? Bison chocolate chip.
> View attachment 15448408


Nice lump of


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Why you wondering that @Betterthere ? Ask me I'll tell you!


People have been banned for disparaging forum sponsors, in case you haven't already been warned.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Was someone asking about my moustache?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> No point interacting with the Savage Guy. No idea at all what his end game is.


t

Maybe he is to moderators as a fake grenade is to TSA agents.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Was someone asking about my moustache?
> View attachment 15448449


Nobody doubts your manly mo.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Uh I don't care. And that @ crap doesn't work with me.


@Betterthere ok thanks. @Betterthere have a good one.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> People have been banned for disparaging forum sponsors, in case you haven't already been warned.


Thanks. LOL.

I don't remember doing that but I also don't remember not doing it!

I didn't know DavidSW was a sponsor...thanks for the heads up.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, yours must be brass!


Lmao. I love weather. Concerned about power outages but should be ok otherwise. I'll be at work so not a whole lot to fear there. Concerned a little about the wife and kids but they are pros at this too.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> No point interacting with the Savage Guy. No idea at all what his end game is.


Trolling? Hard to say but will now try to ignore him.

Oops #Godfrey


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

You know, not to disparage DSW, but I went to his website and looked around. If the theory is that he buys up shelf toads in bundles with hot watches, well, where are they? He doesn't have reams of dead weight rolex watches, just some TT or PM that he still sells near retail. Ge has almost no ladies models either. 

So what is he buying to afford whale status? Seems to me he is kicking back some of that SS sport markup to the AD rather than just buying excess inventory because he just doesn't seem to have a lot of junk (or he doesn't list it all at once).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> t
> 
> Maybe he is to moderators as a fake grenade is to TSA agents.


Yep he's definitely shooting blanks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> You know, not to disparage DSW, but I went to his website and looked around. If the theory is that he buys up shelf toads in bundles with hot watches, well, where are they? He doesn't have reams of dead weight rolex watches, just some TT or PM that he still sells near retail. Ge has almost no ladies models either.
> 
> So what is he buying to afford whale status? Seems to me he is kicking back some of that SS sport markup to the AD rather than just buying excess inventory because he just doesn't seem to have a lot of junk (or he doesn't list it all at once).


Or.... he sells them off to some 3rd rate wannabe watch dealer at cost.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Maybe he's a savant? Trolling? Retarded? Hard to say but will now try to ignore him.


I think you just Godfrey'd yourself back there....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> You know, not to disparage DSW, but I went to his website and looked around. If the theory is that he buys up shelf toads in bundles with hot watches, well, where are they? He doesn't have reams of dead weight rolex watches, just some TT or PM that he still sells near retail. Ge has almost no ladies models either.
> 
> So what is he buying to afford whale status? Seems to me he is kicking back some of that SS sport markup to the AD rather than just buying excess inventory because he just doesn't seem to have a lot of junk (or he doesn't list it all at once).





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Or.... he sells them off to some 3rd rate wannabe watch dealer at cost.


+1 to what Dog says, or at least that's my best guess, too. Either that or he runs another storefront with a different name.

I'm not even convinced that he does all the purchasing of new models himself.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you just Godfrey'd yourself back there....


I'm not playing with a full deck tonight.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> You know, not to disparage DSW, but I went to his website and looked around. If the theory is that he buys up shelf toads in bundles with hot watches, well, where are they? He doesn't have reams of dead weight rolex watches, just some TT or PM that he still sells near retail. Ge has almost no ladies models either.
> 
> So what is he buying to afford whale status? Seems to me he is kicking back some of that SS sport markup to the AD rather than just buying excess inventory because he just doesn't seem to have a lot of junk (or he doesn't list it all at once).


Indeed

My theory DSW does NOT deal w ADs direct I think he himself said so on a video and said he dealt w BROKERS. The way I see it , brokers have ADs and buy all of it from them , crap and good stuff at a good profit on sport stuff and discount on average stuff . ADs are happy they just get to sell all of their stuff at once so happy day for them. DSW gets to pick the top dogs by paying top dollars to the broker on hard to get pieces and the other greys think Joma Prestigetime Authenticewatches Gemnation get all the other crap from the broker at a decent deal and maybe here and there a sprinkle of a good thing .


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Indeed
> 
> My theory DSW does NOT deal w ADs direct* I think he himself said so on a video and said he dealt w BROKERS.* The way I see it , brokers have ADs and buy all of it from them , crap and good stuff at a good profit on sport stuff and discount on average stuff . ADs are happy they just get to sell all of their stuff at once so happy day for them. DSW gets to pick the top dogs by paying top dollars to the broker on hard to get pieces and the other greys think Joma Prestigetime Authenticewatches Gemnation get all the other crap from the broker at a decent deal and maybe here and there a sprinkle of a good thing .


Oh yeah, I think I remember that part, too.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Maybe instead of med school my next career could be Watch Broker!?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Maybe instead of med school my next career could be Watch Broker!?


The career is only as good as the market that supports it.....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The career is only as good as the market that supports it.....


I'm glad I didn't stake my livelihood on cassette tapes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I m


Mickey® said:


> @Betterthere ok thanks. @Betterthere have a good one.


I mean it doesn't work because I always use browser... Wasn't aimed at you just informing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> You know, not to disparage DSW, but I went to his website and looked around. If the theory is that he buys up shelf toads in bundles with hot watches, well, where are they? He doesn't have reams of dead weight rolex watches, just some TT or PM that he still sells near retail. Ge has almost no ladies models either.
> 
> So what is he buying to afford whale status? Seems to me he is kicking back some of that SS sport markup to the AD rather than just buying excess inventory because he just doesn't seem to have a lot of junk (or he doesn't list it all at once).


I do know a few days ago he had mulitple blue OP41s but only listed one. FWIW


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> You know, not to disparage DSW, but I went to his website and looked around. If the theory is that he buys up shelf toads in bundles with hot watches, well, where are they? He doesn't have reams of dead weight rolex watches, just some TT or PM that he still sells near retail. Ge has almost no ladies models either.
> 
> So what is he buying to afford whale status? Seems to me he is kicking back some of that SS sport markup to the AD rather than just buying excess inventory because he just doesn't seem to have a lot of junk (or he doesn't list it all at once).


I do know a few days ago he had mulitple blue OP41s but only listed one. FWIW


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> You know, not to disparage DSW, but I went to his website and looked around. If the theory is that he buys up shelf toads in bundles with hot watches, well, where are they? He doesn't have reams of dead weight rolex watches, just some TT or PM that he still sells near retail. Ge has almost no ladies models either.
> 
> So what is he buying to afford whale status? Seems to me he is kicking back some of that SS sport markup to the AD rather than just buying excess inventory because he just doesn't seem to have a lot of junk (or he doesn't list it all at once).


I do know a few days ago he had mulitple blue OP41s but only listed one. FWIW


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My God I need a lottery ticket... I did a genuine triple post. Beat that Gun.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Indeed
> 
> My theory DSW does NOT deal w ADs direct I think he himself said so on a video and said he dealt w BROKERS. The way I see it , brokers have ADs and buy all of it from them , crap and good stuff at a good profit on sport stuff and discount on average stuff . ADs are happy they just get to sell all of their stuff at once so happy day for them. DSW gets to pick the top dogs by paying top dollars to the broker on hard to get pieces and the other greys think Joma Prestigetime Authenticewatches Gemnation get all the other crap from the broker at a decent deal and maybe here and there a sprinkle of a good thing .


Sounds plausible JMAN. Damn shame we can't buy whatever we want at MSRP from a friendly AD like we could a couple of years ago, but it is what it is.

No question in my mind that DavidSW pays hyper-inflated prices himself for unicorns and then lists for a nominal markup. Govberg's (WatchBox) does the same thing. The unknown factors are the middlemen and exactly how they come by the unicorns. All we can do is speculate. In any case always safest to buy from a well established company like those two unless a specific individual is well known to you. Too much risk otherwise.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I do know a few days ago he had mulitple blue OP41s but only listed one. FWIW


I was just looking at his 41's...he does have the watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I do know a few days ago he had mulitple blue OP41s but only listed one. FWIW


I wouldn't be too surprised to see some of the OP39's rise since they are no more, particularly the OP39W and Black, but also the Grape kiwi71 bought. IMO not at all a bad move on his part whether he wears it or not.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> I was just looking at his 41's...he does have the watches.


Might be interesting to compare the newly introduced OP41 case size/configuration with that of the DJ41 case.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bony I drink this one to you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Might be interesting to compare the newly introduced OP41 case size/configuration with that of the DJ41 case.


From what I've seen posted, it's not the same.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Bony I drink this one to you.
> View attachment 15448634


Godfrey took me longer to upload it than it did to drink it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> From what I've seen posted, it's not the same.


I wouldn't have thought they'd be the same but curious how different. Figured the DJ would have a thicker case. Between the two I'd be hard pressed to buy a DJ41 with polished bezel and oyster bracelet over an OP41.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I was just looking at his 41's...he does have the watches.
> View attachment 15448627
> 
> View attachment 15448629


Oh he's got them. When I was in his store back in February they were bringing out unicorn after unicorn for customers. I saw the Pepsi, Hulk, Batman, and even the John Mayer Daytona.

Actually, I'm sure this isn't how he gets most of his stock, but when I was there a guy came in with a brand new Hulk looking to sell it. I didn't hear the conversation he had with David's staff, but they obviously didn't reach a deal as the guy left with it. Apparently he wanted too much.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> My God I need a lottery ticket... I did a genuine triple post. Beat that Gun.


You get big, bold, italic, & underlined *LIKE* for that triple post!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I wouldn't have thought they'd be the same but curious how different. Figured the DJ would have a thicker case. Between the two I'd be hard pressed to buy a DJ41 with polished bezel and oyster bracelet over an OP41.


Remember the DJ41 was like 39.5? But someone measured this at 41? Unless you wanted a date I c as BT imagine why.

BTW you need to reread Woke memo 2011.1.5


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh he's got them. When I was in his store back in February they were bringing out unicorn after unicorn for customers. I saw the Pepsi, Hulk, Batman, and even the John Mayer Daytona.
> 
> Actually, I'm sure this isn't how he gets most of his stock, but when I was there a guy came in with a brand new Hulk looking to sell it. I didn't hear the conversation he had with David's staff, but they obviously didn't reach a deal as the guy left with it. Apparently he wanted too much.


Often when I buy from him the warranty is to some dude in fganistan


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Remember the DJ41 was like 39.5? But someone measured this at 41? Unless you wanted a date I c as BT imagine why.
> 
> BTW you need to reread Woke memo 2011.1.5


Rolex should start listing their sizes like the lumber industry...LOL
"Hey is that the new Submariner 47mm Nominal????


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My God I need a lottery ticket... I did a genuine triple post. Beat that Gun.


Mind blowing. Simply mind blowing


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ OK no Google... Notice the 3-7-77 on the skull? Of course I knew what it was... Trivia except sports is my thing as my brain is cluttered with more shyte... 
So no Google what is it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I kniw


Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mind blowing. Simply mind blowing


 I know we have tried since the beginning. Here I sit in a cabin in Yellowstone drinking a Moose drool and bam.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> ^ OK no Google... Notice the 3-7-77 on the skull? Of course I knew what it was... Trivia except sports is my thing as my brain is cluttered with more shyte...
> So no Google what is it


If its what I think...its an interesting story. Ok now I'm going to Google to confirm...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> If its what I think...its an interesting story. Ok now I'm going to Google to confirm...


you are suppose to throw it out here first


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> you are suppose to throw it out here first


Naw I was 90% sure and I was right...figured it would've ruined it or who'd believe! LOL


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Notice the 3-7-77 on the skull? Of course I knew what it was...


Its not Little Big Horn, that was June of 1876


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I 


Mickey® said:


> I was just looking at his 41's...he does have the watches.
> View attachment 15448627
> 
> View attachment 15448629


Yeah I tried to buy one...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hint it has sone


ithardin said:


> Its not Little Big Horn, that was June of 1876


It does have something to do with montana.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm skeptical of the frequent assertion that anyone is sitting on large numbers of unworn unicorns. In most businesses, the finance guys hate inventory and consider it a planning failure and a waste of money. And our finance guys are teddy bears compared to retail finance guys. Not many businesses are well enough capitalized with good enough cash flow to bet too much on price appreciation. Even fewer have the resources to think they can actually manipulate prices by postponing today's sales until some months or years hence. In most places they'd show you the door for proposing that as a strategy. Pushing sales into the next quarter, or into the first quarter of the next fiscal year is the farthest I've seen anyone go in truly viable business.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Was sitting behind a couple at bar in WY. Ball cap had Arizona Ranger on it. He didn't look like a dude to f with. A lady asked him what kind of ranger was he... Lmao. They hate that because only thing they can say it's like a Texas ranger just AZ. 
I leaned forward and said AZ rangers didn't last so long the first time did they? When did they crank back up? He kinda gave me that stare and said 1957... How in the hell did you know about first time? 

LOL see above. I could not figure out how to pay his bar tab anon. 

Next morning someone paid for my breakfast. I don't deserve it I just look like a retired cop.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Hint it has sone
> 
> It does have something to do with montana.


It even has a Wikipedia entry.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> BTW you need to reread Woke memo 2011.1.5


Not sure what you're saying here???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm skeptical of the frequent assertion that anyone is sitting on large numbers of unworn unicorns. In most businesses, the finance guys hate inventory and consider it a planning failure and a waste of money. And our finance guys are teddy bears compared to retail finance guys. Not many businesses are well enough capitalized with good enough cash flow to bet too much on price appreciation. Even fewer have the resources to think they can actually manipulate prices by postponing today's sales until some months or years hence. In most places they'd show you the door for proposing that as a strategy. Pushing sales into the next quarter, or into the first quarter of the next fiscal year is the farthest I've seen anyone go in truly viable business.


Sorry with this beer I missed your point. Who is sitting on unicorns? And that's got to hurt big time.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Hint it has sone
> 
> It does have something to do with montana.


Total guess: Montana admitted to the union?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Not sure what you're saying here???


It clearly states that retard no longer exists as a word and you have to substitute a phrase.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Total guess: Montana admitted to the union?


Before battery dues





3-7-77 - Association of Montana Troopers


Vigilantes are an often revered part of Montana’s history. From Absarokee to Zurich, tales are told to elementary, middle-school, and...read more




www.montanatrooper.com


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry with this beer I missed your point. Who is sitting on unicorns? And that's got to hurt big time.


A few posts here and there repeated the assertion that speculators (and even some ADs) have massive hoards of unworn unicorns that they won't sell because they expect prices to go up. I think that's unlikely.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

First state to give women the vote and first female governor?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

First state to give women the vote and first female governor?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

First state to give women the vote and first female governor?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I agree 


BonyWrists said:


> A few posts here and there repeated the assertion that speculators (and even some ADs) have massive hoards of unworn unicorns that they won't sell because they expect prices to go up. I think that's unlikely.


I agree... Hell DSW sold 114060 just before announce.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dang Dog another triple... Gotta grab another beer.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I do know a few days ago he had mulitple blue OP41s but only listed one. FWIW


Congrats on the triple post @Betterthere


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> My God I need a lottery ticket... I did a genuine triple post. Beat that Gun.


NRA, also amazing achievement. This is something worth bragging about, none of this Rolex at MSRP garbage


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Godfrey took me longer to upload it than it did to drink it


haha nice work


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I kniw
> 
> I know we have tried since the beginning. Here I sit in a cabin in Yellowstone drinking a Moose drool and bam.


September 13 I dub thee triple post day


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> First state to give women the vote and first female governor?


New Zealand (for both) I think.

In Australia South Australia had the first female voters and western australia first premier

All of these off the top of my head so I'd be fact-checking them


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> First state to give women the vote and first female governor?


Another triple post - BT you're killing it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Dang Dog another triple... Gotta grab another beer.


Note to self-drink BT's beer


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> September 13 I dub thee triple post day


One day people will ask what does 09-13-333 mean...but we'll now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And that state erected this statue in their honor


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

A double trying to reuse a dumb joke. But I'm keeping that rock. I will rub it for good luck.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> He's back !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Savage bought a reverso. No wrist shot. Countdown to meltdown, again.








My brand new Reverso.


What do you Wis friends think about it?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

A double trying to reuse a dumb joke. But I'm keeping that rock. I will rub it for good luck.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Savage bought a reverso. No wrist shot. Countdown to meltdown, again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mario1971 said:


> He's back !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we keep these witch-hunts out of OoO? They're childish and annoying; if you want to call him out for lying about his jewellery that's fine but keep it to PM or something that doesn't involve b.tching about it like 15YOs in OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> A double trying to reuse a dumb joke. But I'm keeping that rock. I will rub it for good luck.


Where exactly will you rub it?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Can we keep these witch-hunts out of OoO? They're childish and annoying; if he wants to lie about his jewellery, let him


How about one last "test" for him...find out after all.
"Ordeal by water was associated with *the witch* hunts of *the* 16th and 17th centuries: *an* accused who sank was considered innocent, while *floating* indicated *witchcraft*. Some argued *that witches* floated because they had renounced baptism *when *entering *the* Devil's service."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My connection is so bad. 
Anyway when I see this I get so confused, I just pile my trash on the desk. I figure they can sort it out I can't.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Savage bought a reverso. No wrist shot. Countdown to meltdown, again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless he shows proof to the contrary, I say he bought a Reverso like I bought an 1815 Up Down


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I wouldn't have thought they'd be the same but curious how different. Figured the DJ would have a thicker case. Between the two I'd be hard pressed to buy a DJ41 with polished bezel and oyster bracelet over an OP41.


It would come down to when I'd wear them. I still need the date on my wrist for a daily watch; otherwise, not worrying about the date would be convenient.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Before I give up... Wyoming was the answer.

And those triple posts pushed me over 26000.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> A few posts here and there repeated the assertion that speculators (and even some ADs) have massive hoards of unworn unicorns that they won't sell because they expect prices to go up. I think that's unlikely.


Hmm 

Well, if they control the supply...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> How about one last "test" for him...find out after all.
> "Ordeal by water was associated with *the witch* hunts of *the* 16th and 17th centuries: *an* accused who sank was considered innocent, while *floating* indicated *witchcraft*. Some argued *that witches* floated because they had renounced baptism *when *entering *the* Devil's service."


BOoOgus

Witches are made of wood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> One day people will ask what does 09-13-333 mean...but we'll now.


I'm in cabin d13 too


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Hmm
> 
> Well, if they control the supply...


It only works if there are few enough of them. And also if the finance guys don't mind substituting the promise of future revenue for revenue today. I never met one like that. They prefer the bird in the hand.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It only works if there are few enough of them. And also if the finance guys don't mind substituting the promise of future revenue for revenue today. I never met one like that. They prefer the bird in the hand.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Much like a sports referee, the sign of a great forum moderator is that you don’t notice their great work. That’s coz they know how to operate with great skill in the background, without needing to hog the limelight. 

With that in mind, let’s all raise a glass to Strela. Love your work bro. Rolex forum wouldn’t be the same without you.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Before I give up... Wyoming was the answer.
> 
> And those triple posts pushed me over 26000.


What a day for you BT!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Less than four hours to the kickoff !!
> 
> View attachment 15448246


I'm looking forward to a Tuesday to see how the Steelers do against NY. Last year was a right off without a quarterback.

I'll try a watch a few games today while working. One of the perks of being at home.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> GRG!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rams won a close one and the 49ers lost a close one. Lots of missed opportunities today but it's just one game.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Rams won a close one and the 49ers lost a close one. Lots of missed opportunities today but it's just one game.


I didn't see the 49ers game, but I like what I saw from the Rams. Close game, but many were banking on the Dallas offense to run over the Rams and our defense stepped up big and our offense seemed to have their way. I feel like the game wasn't as close as the score reflected.

Also a Ravens fan (went to undergrad in Baltimore and saw them win it all in 2012, against the 49ers ). Lamar still looking like the MVP!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Before battery dues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting story. Too much does drain batteries 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I didn't see the 49ers game, but I like what I saw from the Rams. Close game, but many were banking on the Dallas offense to run over the Rams and our defense stepped up big and our offense seemed to have their way. I feel like the game wasn't as close as the score reflected.
> 
> Also a Ravens fan (went to undergrad in Baltimore and saw them win it all in 2012, against the 49ers ). Lamar still looking like the MVP!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't remind me. To this day, I think they would have scored if Kap wouldn't have committed that delay of game penalty at the end. They lined up in the pistol formation, probably the QB run option was coming.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And that state erected this statue in their honor
> View attachment 15448730


Fossilised camel toe 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> What's for supper? Bison chocolate chip.
> View attachment 15448408


That ain't from Pillsbury....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15448768
> 
> My connection is so bad.
> Anyway when I see this I get so confused, I just pile my trash on the desk. I figure they can sort it out I can't.


Pretty much the same here. For years I've been throwing envelopes in the trash can in my office because I can't figure out what bin to place them in. Now they are removing the bins from our offices. Guess I'll be throwing them away at home.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Felt so good returning the Seiko Samurai and receiving a refund. I'm really off the new Seikos. The misaligned chapter ring made me so angry and it's not acceptable for a watch retailing close to $1k.

And it was running at plus 45 seconds.










#junk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I started a new thread, hoping it will remain civil or is that wishful thinking?









Rolex "scarcity" - a result of Rolex...


That, friends, is a rhetorical question. Very often we see new threads discussing whether the so called SS Sports models shortage is a deliberate attempt by Rolex to drive up prices. Yet, the just released 41mm Submariner Date starts at an MSRP of $9,150, from $8,550 when the 116610 was...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Pretty much the same here. For years I've been throwing envelopes in the trash can in my office because I can't figure out what bin to place them in. Now they are removing the bins from our offices. Guess I'll be throwing them away at home.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


How about if you put them into a large pile outside your office and set it alight?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I started a new thread, hoping it will remain civil or is that wishful thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contributed my thoughts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Felt so good returning the Seiko Samurai and receiving a refund. I'm really off the new Seikos. The misaligned chapter ring made me so angry and it's not acceptable for a watch retailing close to $1k.
> 
> And it was running at plus 45 seconds.
> 
> ...


I am afraid that you're right brother G. My latest issue with Seiko has left a sour after taste. It's only Swiss or German made for me now. I knew that Japanese crap wouldn't cut it for me. Whether it's cars or watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> So you are standing in line accidentally fart, everyone looks at you. Just announce you are doing a Covid test and anyone who can't smell it has to leave immediately cause next is the taste test.


these days, farting is more socially acceptable than sneezing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am afraid that you're right brother G. My latest issue with Seiko has left a sour after taste. It's only Swiss or German made for me now. I knew that Japanese crap wouldn't cut it for me. Whether it's cars or watches.


I love Seiko as a brand but only when it was about $300-$500. They've gone to an upper tier now and there is no quality control. Even my Marinemaster had to be regulated and I changed the bracelet because the OEM is crap.

Unless they come way down again on price I'm not playing. They had plenty of character when they were cheaper but when they went to ceramic bezels and sapphire they lost plenty of charm.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Felt so good returning the Seiko Samurai and receiving a refund. I'm really off the new Seikos. The misaligned chapter ring made me so angry and it's not acceptable for a watch retailing close to $1k.
> 
> And it was running at plus 45 seconds.
> 
> ...


How do you feel about Island watches and their Seiko homages?





__





Islander Watches | Island Watch


Islander watches are developed by Island Watch delivering a greater value than many of the comparative options available in the marketplace. Islander Dive Watches are backward compatible with SKX parts.




www.longislandwatch.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> How do you feel about Island watches and their Seiko homages?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as I do about any homage.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Contributed my thoughts.


Gonna have my birthday dinner (tomorrow is my birthday) with a few of my friends and the Mrs of course, I'll come back after dinner


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Felt so good returning the Seiko Samurai and receiving a refund. I'm really off the new Seikos. The misaligned chapter ring made me so angry and it's not acceptable for a watch retailing close to $1k.
> 
> And it was running at plus 45 seconds.
> 
> ...


Is that a cyclops on it?

Also nice sanitizer 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I love Seiko as a brand but only when it was about $300-$500. They've gone to an upper tier now and there is no quality control. Even my Marinemaster had to be regulated and I changed the bracelet because the OEM is crap.
> 
> Unless they come way down again on price I'm not playing. They had plenty of character when they were cheaper but when they went to ceramic bezels and sapphire they lost plenty of charm.


That's a very interesting point there about Seiko. They've gone upmarket in their pricing but no change to the quality of product.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Gonna have my birthday dinner (tomorrow is my birthday) with a few of my friends and the Mrs of course, I'll come back after dinner


Happy birthday for tomorrow

Brother of OoO


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Gonna have my birthday dinner (tomorrow is my birthday) with a few of my friends and the Mrs of course, I'll come back after dinner


生日快乐


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I love Seiko as a brand but only when it was about $300-$500. They've gone to an upper tier now and there is no quality control. Even my Marinemaster had to be regulated and I changed the bracelet because the OEM is crap.
> 
> Unless they come way down again on price I'm not playing. They had plenty of character when they were cheaper but when they went to ceramic bezels and sapphire they lost plenty of charm.


Same here done w them . I was going to get the new SPB in the 1000 bucks range but once you said it fell flat and boring w a crap movement then I let it go ..,saved me some dough .
That and losing coin on resale is just not the right timing . The reason i say I don't gamble "because I don't make nuf to waste it " well the same could be said about watches ....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Gonna have my birthday dinner (tomorrow is my birthday) with a few of my friends and the Mrs of course, I'll come back after dinner


Happy Birthday Richo


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's a very interesting point there about Seiko. They've gone upmarket in their pricing but no change to the quality of product.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Which leads to ...hell no .
They have done a few things :

Go upmarket without getting any better movement wise especially w timing accuracy
Bracelets on the reg Seiko models suck and the clasp on the MM300 while effective is rather inelegant and feels cheap and at the price it is not ok
made their cool watches even bigger thicker and more expensive and overlap w GS in price which confuses the crap out of me and therefore means I am not playing

Conclusion:

i see no reason to buy any Seiko . One could focus on GS BUT only in the lower price bracket of GS and get a discount . Mine was the price of a discounted seamaster so I think the price was fair ....more I would not have played ball


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> It only works if there are few enough of them. And also if the finance guys don't mind substituting the promise of future revenue for revenue today. I never met one like that. They prefer the bird in the hand.


Who said that watch collectors were sensible?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Felt so good returning the Seiko Samurai and receiving a refund. I'm really off the new Seikos. The misaligned chapter ring made me so angry and it's not acceptable for a watch retailing close to $1k.
> 
> And it was running at plus 45 seconds.
> 
> ...


You're totally right. The combination of misalignment, +45 s/d, and $1k shouldn't even exist, regardless of pedigree or aesthetics.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> You're totally right. The combination of misalignment, +45 s/d, and $1k shouldn't even exist, regardless of pedigree or aesthetics.


+45 is nuts.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I started a new thread, hoping it will remain civil or is that wishful thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wishful thinking

(Edit: unfortunately, that is. A mature discussion about this could be interesting. Too many people can't be trusted to have a mature discussion).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Rams won a close one and the 49ers lost a close one. Lots of missed opportunities today but it's just one game.


Tiffany's not happy this morning...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I didn't see the 49ers game, but I like what I saw from the Rams. Close game, but many were banking on the Dallas offense to run over the Rams and our defense stepped up big and our offense seemed to have their way. I feel like the game wasn't as close as the score reflected.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that Rams cornerback should get an Academy Award for his acting on that offensive pass interference call. The Boys were robbed but very heady play by that guy though...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Gonna have my birthday dinner (tomorrow is my birthday) with a few of my friends and the Mrs of course, I'll come back after dinner


Happy birthday, big guy!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Gonna have my birthday dinner (tomorrow is my birthday) with a few of my friends and the Mrs of course, I'll come back after dinner


Thanks all for the birthday wishes bros!
And of course some photos of the enjoyable food and the venue.

#HongKongParkviewClub


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15448768
> 
> My connection is so bad.
> Anyway when I see this I get so confused, I just pile my trash on the desk. I figure they can sort it out I can't.


Just landfill it all and let Mother Nature sort out the useless stuff. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Gonna have my birthday dinner (tomorrow is my birthday) with a few of my friends and the Mrs of course, I'll come back after dinner


Happy birthday bro!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I started a new thread, hoping it will remain civil or is that wishful thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm contribute my thoughts but it's wishful thinking. Too many jealous haters and envious jerk offs.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Savage banned again, didn‘t take long. 🙄


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Gonna have my birthday dinner (tomorrow is my birthday) with a few of my friends and the Mrs of course, I'll come back after dinner


Happy birthday bro!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I'll just leave this here - trash community

Guy's FITH.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> You know, not to disparage DSW, but I went to his website and looked around. If the theory is that he buys up shelf toads in bundles with hot watches, well, where are they? He doesn't have reams of dead weight rolex watches, just some TT or PM that he still sells near retail. Ge has almost no ladies models either.
> 
> So what is he buying to afford whale status? Seems to me he is kicking back some of that SS sport markup to the AD rather than just buying excess inventory because he just doesn't seem to have a lot of junk (or he doesn't list it all at once).


i actually tried to look for his brick and mortar store in Orlando last June 2019. Couldnt find it. Just saw a bunch of restaurants in the area. Well it was night. So he might have closed shop.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Happy birthday bro!


Damn you got me to give a HUGE.....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'll just leave this here - trash community


Epic meltdown!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'll just leave this here - trash community
> 
> Guy's FITH.


Yes...that is a good reminder.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> A few posts here and there repeated the assertion that speculators (and even some ADs) have massive hoards of unworn unicorns that they won't sell because they expect prices to go up. I think that's unlikely.


it would hurt to sit on unicorns. It would even be excruciatingly painful. Except unicorns are not real.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> New Zealand (for both) I think.
> 
> In Australia South Australia had the first female voters and western australia first premier
> 
> All of these off the top of my head so I'd be fact-checking them


is Philippines the first to have a female President? If not, i think we are the first to have had two female Presidents.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Thanks all for the birthday wishes bros!
> And of course some photos of the enjoyable food and the venue.
> 
> #HongKongParkviewClub


Cool looking place and pretty food. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> You know, not to disparage DSW, but I went to his website and looked around. If the theory is that he buys up shelf toads in bundles with hot watches, well, where are they? He doesn't have reams of dead weight rolex watches, just some TT or PM that he still sells near retail. Ge has almost no ladies models either.
> 
> So what is he buying to afford whale status? *Seems to me he is kicking back some of that SS sport markup to the AD rather than just buying excess inventory because he just doesn't seem to have a lot of junk (or he doesn't list it all at once).*


That's exactly what it is. The AD usually sells to a grey dealer, like DSW, at MSRP plus some markup/kick back. So it's to their financial benefit to continue to supply the grey market whether then selling to real customers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's a very interesting point there about Seiko. They've gone upmarket in their pricing but no change to the quality of product.
> 
> Brother of OoO


which came first? Seiko going upmarket or proliferation of seiko homages. Am thinking there is a correlation. Not just sure if there is a cause/effect relationship.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Savage banned again, didn't take long. ?


Just as he reached the sales threshold. I wonder if it's a permaban this time. I didn't see what happened in F2, but it must have been more contentious than the responses here, which were pretty tame considering his history.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> it would hurt to sit on unicorns. It would even be excruciatingly painful. Except unicorns are not real.


Why would you be sitting on its head?!? Drew the short straw?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And that Rams cornerback should get an Academy Award for his acting on that offensive pass interference call. The Boys were robbed but very heady play by that guy though...


Apparently there was a blatant no call on Dallas earlier in the game, though?

I honestly wasn't able to watch the entire game, but CBS, ESPN, NBC, etc. all gave the Rams an A+ and made it seem like they controlled the game the entire way while Dallas' coaching miscues lost it for them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Why would you be sitting on its head?!? Drew the short straw?


Perhaps he likes to play cowgirl?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Apparently there was a blatant no call on Dallas earlier in the game, though?
> 
> I honestly wasn't able to watch the entire game, but CBS, ESPN, NBC, etc. all gave the Rams an A+ and made it seem like they controlled the game the entire way while Dallas' coaching miscues lost it for them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Rams have a "talent" for getting PI calls or no-calls to go their way. Remember that NFC conference game vs the Saints a couple of years ago? My wife's cousin, who is a devoted Saints fan is still butt hurt over it.

I like to remind him every time the 49ers play the Saints. ?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I have to say that the more I look at the dial, the more I wish Rolex made the Explorer I in blue. 

Love this watch so far.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> I have to say that the more I look at the dial, the more I wish Rolex made the Explorer I in blue.
> 
> Love this watch so far.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> The Rams have a "talent" for getting PI calls or no-calls to go their way. Remember that NFC conference game vs the Saints a couple of years ago? My wife's cousin, who is a devoted Saints fan is still butt hurt over it.
> 
> I like to remind him every time the 49ers play the Saints.


I do remember that... it was pretty bad 

Apparently the no-call was on Dallas last night, so the score would have been Rams by 7 or 10, instead of 3. And Dallas made some pretty bad calls down the stretch when they could have tied it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


>


Nice uuuummmm um um. 
Let's see. Yard has brown spots. Possible Biden sign in the yard. There's a watch and a strap. There's an ok looking wrist. 
Um
Nice wrist bro. Great complexion. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Homemade chilli, cauliflower rice & chiss. Ambrosia.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Savage banned again, didn't take long. ?


At what point does a ban become less of a comma, and more of a full stop?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Buick said:


> At what point does a ban become less of a comma, and more of a full stop?


Good Q., been wondering myself. Fuctifino.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Good Q., been wondering myself. Fuctifino.


It's not that I won't miss Sausage Puppy.

Actually, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Homemade chilli, cauliflower rice & chiss. Ambrosia.
> View attachment 15449696


Is that the recipe they used in Zack & Miri?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Homemade chilli, cauliflower rice & chiss. Ambrosia.
> View attachment 15449696


Looks yummy but who has to wash the pot


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks yummy but who has to wash the pot


I have four hounds remember 🤭


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that the recipe they used in Zack & Miri?


Not familiar with Z&M 🥴


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Homemade chilli, cauliflower rice & chiss. Ambrosia.
> View attachment 15449696


I'll never forget the day I was working in the uni library and my boss brought me a bowl of homemade chilli. I thanked her by saying it tasted just like the canned chilli I was used to eating. So much for trying to give a sincere complement


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'll just leave this here - trash community
> 
> Guy's FITH.


Did he ever show a wrist shot of his DJ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> I have four hounds remember 🤭


Well if I were to give my dog chilli there would be consequences. I'd wash the pot


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Well if I were to give my dog chilli there would be consequences. I'd wash the pot


Good point, will do.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Nice uuuummmm um um.
> Let's see. Yard has brown spots. Possible Biden sign in the yard. There's a watch and a strap. There's an ok looking wrist.
> Um
> Nice wrist bro. Great complexion.
> ...


Oh, definitely a Biden sign. First time I have ever felt the need to put a political sign out anywhere I've lived. 

Also, yard has Nimbleweed (which basically every yard does around here). It's finally dying off so I can remove it all and refinish those areas.

Just installed my above ground automatic sprinkler system as well!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> I have to say that the more I look at the dial, *the more I wish Rolex made the Explorer I in blue. *
> 
> Love this watch so far.


Sorry, as pretty as that blue dial may be to you I love my Explorer on al it's black dial. The versatility is what makes the Explorer such a great watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Not familiar with Z&M


Only S&M then?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Sorry, as pretty as that blue dial may be to you I love my Explorer on al it's black dial. The versatility is what makes the Explorer such a great watch.


This.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> This.
> View attachment 15449784


Exactly!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Homemade chilli, cauliflower rice & chiss. Ambrosia.
> View attachment 15449696


Is that food? For humans that is ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Is that food? For humans that is ?


Yes. Before digestion.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Sorry, as pretty as that blue dial may be to you I love my Explorer on al it's black dial. The versatility is what makes the Explorer such a great watch.


Oh, agreed! But as a lover of the 3-6-9 OP, I would absolutely, 100% buy a blue Explorer to go along with my black. I'd want both! 

Not at all saying I'd prefer a blue one. I just would love to have the ability to have both in the same 39mm case!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i actually tried to look for his brick and mortar store in Orlando last June 2019. Couldnt find it. Just saw a bunch of restaurants in the area. Well it was night. So he might have closed shop.


Funny I had some trouble finding it. My GPS took me to the back of the building to a nondescript door with a keypad next to it. There are a lot of watch dealers in Philadelphia that are actually just small offices and all the watches are in safes so I thought maybe that's how he operated. But it turned out on the other side was an actual storefront. I've mentioned earlier that all the display cases are empty and all the stock is in the back. I can't remember what it was but the storefront had some other name, not DavidSW, but when I just looked it up now, I found this and it looks like the location has changed slightly.









This is not the place I went. I think he may have upgraded.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Not familiar with Z&M 🥴


Ah, if you saw it, you would know THAT scene.

One word: shytcannon


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> There are a lot of watch dealers in Philadelphia that are actually just small offices and all the watches are in safes so I thought maybe that's how he operated.


Yeah, I have noticed this. But aren't a lot of these small shops somehow related to Govberg/Watchbox?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Yes...that is a good reminder.
> View attachment 15449475


Sometimes I do wish I was still single and living with my parents. Oh the good old days!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone take a look at the Atlantic Ocean storms right now? *****. This year is going to be nuts in terms of activity. Everything we thought and more. Hoping that most of these stay off shore as fish storms, though. All of a sudden very nervous about Sally. Have a $10M location right in the projected path right now. Built up quite a bit but that area is just so prone for issues.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


>


What model is that again?









Just messing with you bro.

In all seriousness, that shade of blue is really nice but I'm unsure about the date. I think it would be better at 4 1/2 kinda like the BP.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Before I give up... Wyoming was the answer.
> 
> And those triple posts pushed me over 26000.


You're 10,000 ahead of me.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Yeah, I have noticed this. But aren't a lot of these small shops somehow related to Govberg/Watchbox?


It possible but there are definitely some independents. I used to stop in and visit this guy:





__





Sansom Watches, Rolex, Breitling, Omega, and more | Philadelphia's PreOwned Rolex, Breitling & fine Swiss Watch Dealer BUY SELL TRADE REPAIR







sansomwatches.com





He's got exactly what I described. A small office on the 6th floor of this building:










A couple of desks and a handful of safes filled with watches.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> What model is that again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!

I actually would prefer no-date entirely, but I barely notice it at this point on the watch.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Great news boys and girls! Just got in touch with Topper and my Seiko Willard has FINALLY arrived! Getting it hopefully by tomorrow... 😁


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Savage banned again, didn't take long.


I guess he's stuck in a revolving door that never stops. Comical. Almost.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

This is what I like the most!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> This is what I like the most!


That, my friend, is a REALLY NICE wrist shot


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I guess he's stuck in a revolving door that never stops. Comical. Almost.


Would be comical if it wasn't annoying.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> This is what I like the most!


Nice bracelet!

But actually though, and not in a facetious OoO way; as I far prefer the Oyster bracelet on the Batman than the jublilee on the batgirl.

Great photo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Anyone take a look at the Atlantic Ocean storms right now? *****. This year is going to be nuts in terms of activity. Everything we thought and more. Hoping that most of these stay off shore as fish storms, though. All of a sudden very nervous about Sally. Have a $10M location right in the projected path right now. Built up quite a bit but that area is just so prone for issues.


This is the problem. Gulf coast and SE atlantic coast is supposed to have cheap ramshackle houses, not big commercial properties and mcmansions. Stuff that can be swept away and rebuilt out of driftwood 

Hope your stuff survives. Nature does not care about us.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> It possible but there are definitely some independents. I used to stop in and visit this guy:


I've been to swisswatchexpo in Atlanta a few years back. Stuffed WALL TO WALL with watches. They had 3 dudes on the phones nonstop selling and buying. I was leaning against a glass case with stacks of Omegas, probably a quarter million dollars worth at least. They had dozens of other cases similarly stuff with stuff. Crazy...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> Would be comical if it wasn't annoying.


Hard to know exactly the nature of his problem. Regardless though best stay out of his threads, assuming he returns again. He's either a major troll or someone having a psychiatric breakdown. Need to give him wide berth whichever the case.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nice bracelet!
> 
> But actually though, and not in a facetious OoO way; as I far prefer the Oyster bracelet on the Batman than the jublilee on the batgirl.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro OoO!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> That, my friend, is a REALLY NICE wrist shot


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll never forget the day I was working in the uni library and my boss brought me a bowl of homemade chilli. I thanked her by saying it tasted just like the canned chilli I was used to eating. So much for trying to give a sincere complement


If my family experience is any indication, strong spices aren't very popular in Sweden. I find it strange for people who will eat something like surströmming.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> If my family experience is any indication, strong spices aren't very popular in Sweden. I find it strange for people who will eat something like surströmming.


Fermented-anything is an acquired taste if you didn't grow up with it, IMO. Took me a long time to get accustomed to kimchi, and even now, I probably couldn't tell good kimchi from bad (although maybe it's because my wife doesn't keep bad kimchi in the house). And lutefisk - Norway's equivalent to surströmming, I suppose - I had to go outside and play basketball when they started making it at Grandma's house.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Preowned DJ or used Miata?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I've been to swisswatchexpo in Atlanta a few years back. Stuffed WALL TO WALL with watches. They had 3 dudes on the phones nonstop selling and buying. I was leaning against a glass case with stacks of Omegas, probably a quarter million dollars worth at least. They had dozens of other cases similarly stuff with stuff. Crazy...


Yes Sir...
I posted about them couple weeks ago with a bunch of photos...still there, bigger than years ago and getting ready to move to a bigger building.









Brick and Mortar Report for SwissWatchExpo.com


Didn't see anything in the rules against so here it goes... Not really a report just a lot of photos… Amazing selection and everything on the website is waiting for you to see in person. Ask for Michael Cash he's who I dealt with initially and he was willing to go into the safe and pull...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Preowned DJ or used Miata?


My head would stick out over the windshield so DJ. Unless you want to get a used Z3 3.0...then Z3.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Well the JLC service manager finally called me back. I've got to give her an A+. She had done her homework and gotten up to speed on the whole saga to date. She apologized for how it had been handled so far and she offered to send me a new strap. She's also going to speak to the watchmaker and see if she can get a little more insight into what may have been causing my watch to run so much faster dial up/down. I think the pendulum of my feelings for JLC has swung back into positive territory.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> My head would stick out over the windshield so DJ. Unless you want to get a used Z3 3.0...then Z3.


See, what I keep trying to explain to my wife, and I've mentioned it here on WUS before too, is that having two good all-arounder cars, like a midsize SUV and midsize sedan, starts to feel like wasted redundancy. We have a CR-V and a Civic hatchback at the moment, and it feels like the only real differences are that the Civic is lower and has maybe five fewer cubic feet of cargo space.

So the question becomes, why have both? Why not have a fun runabout car for short errands and weekends?

We're probably going to _give_ the CR-V to our parents back home, after which we'd get yet another, possibly smaller, mini-SUV or "crossover" (whatever tf they are).

Guess I'm getting antsy about my midlife crisis and not putting one of these in the driveway.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> See, what I keep trying to explain to my wife, and I've mentioned it here on WUS before too, is that having two good all-arounder cars, like a midsize SUV and midsize sedan, starts to feel like wasted redundancy. We have a CR-V and a Civic hatchback at the moment, and it feels like the only real differences are that the Civic is lower and has maybe five fewer cubic feet of cargo space.
> 
> So the question becomes, why have both? Why not have a fun runabout car for short errands and weekends?
> 
> ...


If you haven't seen it, watch Community Season 6 Episode 7. I think you'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> See, what I keep trying to explain to my wife, and I've mentioned it here on WUS before too, is that having two good all-arounder cars, like a midsize SUV and midsize sedan, starts to feel like wasted redundancy. We have a CR-V and a Civic hatchback at the moment, and it feels like the only real differences are that the Civic is lower and has maybe five fewer cubic feet of cargo space.
> 
> So the question becomes, why have both? Why not have a fun runabout car for short errands and weekends?
> 
> ...


Oh and don't feel bad, you're not alone. One of my best friends who's my age and single just bought a Ferrari, and my wife is talking about having another baby. I'll be waiting for my end-life crisis for that luxury sports car!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> If you haven't seen it, watch Community Season 6 Episode 7. I think you'll get a kick out of it.


Around 9:00?? LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Well the JLC service manager finally called me back. I've got to give her an A+. She had done her homework and gotten up to speed on the whole saga to date. She apologized for how it had been handled so far and she offered to send me a new strap. She's also going to speak to the watchmaker and see if she can get a little more insight into what may have been causing my watch to run so much faster dial up/down. I think the pendulum of my feelings for JLC has swung back into positive territory.


Oh that's awesome news bro.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Around 9:00?? LOL


I actually forgot how great the opening is. Britta's explanation of prison vs jail and Chang's PowerPoint. Classic!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> Would be comical if it wasn't annoying.


it would be nice if he got un-banned again


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Well the JLC service manager finally called me back. I've got to give her an A+. She had done her homework and gotten up to speed on the whole saga to date. She apologized for how it had been handled so far and she offered to send me a new strap. She's also going to speak to the watchmaker and see if she can get a little more insight into what may have been causing my watch to run so much faster dial up/down. I think the pendulum of my feelings for JLC has swung back into positive territory.


Thanks for the update and glad to hear the service manager handled the situation the way she did, as to do otherwise would have been very bad for JLC's business. Be sure to let her know you're a major contributor on WUS and that you've already posted her exemplary handling of the situation. However don't tell her the strap was an el cheapo. Personally I think that JLC of yours would looks the business on a black alligator strap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh and don't feel bad, you're not alone. One of my best friends who's my age and single just bought a Ferrari, and my wife is talking about having another baby. I'll be waiting for my end-life crisis for that luxury sports car!


Just remember that life begins when all the kiddos leave home and the dog dies, which in your case will be a looong time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Funny I had some trouble finding it. My GPS took me to the back of the building to a nondescript door with a keypad next to it. There are a lot of watch dealers in Philadelphia that are actually just small offices and all the watches are in safes so I thought maybe that's how he operated. But it turned out on the other side was an actual storefront. I've mentioned earlier that all the display cases are empty and all the stock is in the back. I can't remember what it was but the storefront had some other name, not DavidSW, but when I just looked it up now, I found this and it looks like the location has changed slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely did not see that. I also followed waze. Turkey something road if i remember correctly. But i remember seeing only restaurants where waze led me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> If you haven't seen it, watch Community Season 6 Episode 7. I think you'll get a kick out of it.


Are we all "Level 7 Susceptibles"?

(new thread idea   )


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Thanks for the update and glad to hear the service manager handled the situation the way she did, as to do otherwise would have been very bad for JLC's business. Be sure to let her know you're a major contributor on WUS and that you've already posted her exemplary handling of the situation. However don't tell her the strap was an el cheapo. Personally I think that JLC of yours would looks the business on a black alligator strap.


I'll keep that in mind. She's supposed to send me an email with strap options.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I definitely did not see that. I also followed waze. Turkey something road if i remember correctly. But i remember seeing only restaurants where waze led me.


Yes, I believe that's the one I went to. The picture I posted is a different address. His business is growing and I guess he moved to a bigger space.

I just searched it and his store was called "Select". I knew it was something weird. You probably looked right past it. This is what it looked like inside but there were zero watches in the cases.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Are we all "Level 7 Susceptibles"?
> 
> (new thread idea   )


I'm at least a 6 on my way to a 7!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did he ever show a wrist shot of his DJ?


DJ Yes. Reverso no.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, I believe that's the one I went to. The picture I posted is a different address. His business is growing and I guess he moved to a bigger space.
> 
> I just searched it and his store was called "Select". I knew it was something weird. You probably looked right past it. This is what it looked like inside but there were zero watches in the cases.


I think you're right. I was looking for a davidsw signage of some sort.

and i actually cant find davidsw on waze at that time. It's the turkey address that i put in.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, I posted this elsewhere but I thought that it is also good to share with the OoO brethren, As an old member of the fraternity of the OoO, I hereby create a new word to add to our dicktionary referring to such questionable behaviour as exhibited by recently banned WUS member and in his honour the following words:

"savagepap" as a noun

"savagepapping" as a verb


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> See, what I keep trying to explain to my wife, and I've mentioned it here on WUS before too, is that having two good all-arounder cars, like a midsize SUV and midsize sedan, starts to feel like wasted redundancy. We have a CR-V and a Civic hatchback at the moment, and it feels like the only real differences are that the Civic is lower and has maybe five fewer cubic feet of cargo space.
> 
> So the question becomes, why have both? Why not have a fun runabout car for short errands and weekends?
> 
> ...


Don't ruminate on the mid-life crisis, just have a doozie of one!

Drive one home, with leather pants, purple shirt unbuttoned to the navel and a big medallion around your neck.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, I posted this elsewhere but I thought that it is also good to share with the OoO brethren, As an old member of the fraternity of the OoO, I hereby create a new word to add to our dicktionary referring to such questionable behaviour as exhibited by recently banned WUS member and in his honour the following words:
> 
> "savagepap" as a noun
> 
> "savagepapping" as a verb


*So let it be WRITTEN, so let it be DONE!*


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh and don't feel bad, you're not alone. One of my best friends who's my age and single just bought a Ferrari, and my wife is talking about having another baby. I'll be waiting for my end-life crisis for that luxury sports car!


It's called a crisis because it just happens! Let it happen!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I got nothing today so there


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't ruminate on the mid-life crisis, just have a doozie of one!
> 
> Drive one home, with leather pants, purple shirt unbuttoned to the navel and a big medallion around your neck.


What I should do is either cajole a salesman (or saleswoman?) into bringing home a loaner and then go, "Honey, guess what?! Surprise!"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I got nothing today so there











Backatcha


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, I posted this elsewhere but I thought that it is also good to share with the OoO brethren, As an old member of the fraternity of the OoO, I hereby create a new word to add to our dicktionary referring to such questionable behaviour as exhibited by recently banned WUS member and in his honour the following words:
> 
> "savagepap" as a noun
> 
> "savagepapping" as a verb


i was amused by his ability to get banned and un-banned and banned.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i was amused by his ability to get banned and un-banned and banned.


Oh, don't be. He has the power of coming back from the dead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Updated the OoO dicktionary

*Terms*
59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
Aruba Guy - referring to that incident on Aruba
BSF - for pulling a new watch out of the blue
Daument - for showing one up in a d*bag way
Douchestevez - for tricking the AD to get the watch you want
DP - Double Posting
faaaaaarrrrrrkkkkkk - to miss out on something
FFG - French Fry Guy
Godfrey - to quote oneself
MOO - Men of Omega, a joke about cows...
MOR - Man of Rolex
Nice Strap - meaning, I don't like the watch and the only good thing I can say about it is "Nice strap"
#NRA - Never Read Ahead
Sap - to pull a Sap, i.e. to buy another watch before the last one is warm...
Savagepap - a person who behaves in a manner unbecoming of an adult (savagepapping being the verb)
Strap master - for a man of straps
Thanks for sharing - means I hate your watch or what you just posted.
#TWSS - That's What She Said
Wear it in good health - means I hate everything about that watch but I hope no harm comes to you

*Watches*
Batgirl - the new BLNR on jubilee
Fat Boy - the new discontinued 114060 and 116610 fat lugs Submariner
Guinness - the discontinued GMT Master II LN
Platona - the Platinum Daytona
Wonder Woman - the new BLRO on jubilee


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Updated the OoO dicktionary
> 
> *Terms*
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


What about the other meaning of Sap?

To trade-in a watch for (or towards) a sports car.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> This is the problem. Gulf coast and SE atlantic coast is supposed to have cheap ramshackle houses, not big commercial properties and mcmansions. Stuff that can be swept away and rebuilt out of driftwood
> 
> Hope your stuff survives. Nature does not care about us.


Well much of the problem is tmi. I don't really need to know about potential storms forming off Africa. Course I'm not in the business anymore either. I ignore stuff like that til it's a hurricane coming up the east coast. Course truthfully I still don't pay attention to it because let's all say it together I have 6 month supply.

Not gonna post much tonite and give y'all a break. I saved a 60 year old woman today and then had a bison tenderloin for supper.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Just remember that life begins when all the kiddos leave home and the dog dies, which in your case will be a looong time.


Ouch that hurt.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

On the bright side, I just picked up an Erika's.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What about the other meaning of Sap?
> 
> To trade-in a watch for (or towards) a sports car.


Thanks. I will include that too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I saved a 60 year old woman today and then had a bison tenderloin for supper.


Well done


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> On the bright side, I just picked up an Erika's.


Noice 

Didn't know you have an Explorer II


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Noice
> 
> Didn't know you have an Explorer II


Very clever grab... A true 59 or???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I love Seiko as a brand but only when it was about $300-$500. They've gone to an upper tier now and there is no quality control. Even my Marinemaster had to be regulated and I changed the bracelet because the OEM is crap.
> 
> Unless they come way down again on price I'm not playing. They had plenty of character when they were cheaper but when they went to ceramic bezels and sapphire they lost plenty of charm.


i love seiko also. And i feel sorry that you didnt have the pleasurable experiences i have had with the brand. But for reasons completely different, i hope i stop my seiko buying this year. But not the seiko wearing.

wearing one now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Very clever grab... A true 59 or???


Do I get any residual credit for the milestone, given that I was quoted?!?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i love seiko also. And i feel sorry that you didnt have the pleasurable experiences i have had with the brand. But for reasons completely different, i hope i stop my seiko buying this year. But not the seiko wearing.
> 
> wearing one now.
> 
> View attachment 15450756


I've had plenty but it has stopped at 6. Soon to be 5.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well much of the problem is tmi. I don't really need to know about potential storms forming off Africa. Course I'm not in the business anymore either. I ignore stuff like that til it's a hurricane coming up the east coast. Course truthfully I still don't pay attention to it because let's all say it together I have 6 month supply.
> 
> Not gonna post much tonite and give y'all a break. I saved a 60 year old woman today and then had a bison tenderloin for supper.
> View attachment 15450745


Wow that's fantastic looking. And glad you saved a woman. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> On the bright side, I just picked up an Erika's.


Looks tops.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

#BWOAH! This popped up in my YouTube feed.

Yuck. Looking at all that heart stopping food. Totally revolting.

I think I want to go vegetarian for a few days after watching this.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Very clever grab... A true 59 or???


Just happened that I was responding to the posts and I saw - wow! A milestone. Nice 

Was there for the taking.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

So that new thread about ADs just got locked.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Wow that's fantastic looking. And glad you saved a woman.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Since no one asked... She and her friends were clearly drunk in Chico Hot Springs. Yes they thought me and my accent were just adorable. She couldn't swim and in water deeper than 5 ft she would be in trouble. She was going to walk straight across the pool. Lol I pointed out she better go to the shallow end because if she went straight across it was 6 ft in the middle. Still a boy scout in my heart.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Since no one asked... She and her friends were clearly drunk in Chico Hot Springs. Yes they thought me and my accent were just adorable. She couldn't swim and in water deeper than 5 ft she would be in trouble. She was going to walk straight across the pool. Lol I pointed out she better go to the shallow end because if she went straight across it was 6 ft in the middle. Still a boy scout in my heart.


We were polite and didn't want to probe too much. Good deed you did there mate.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Fermented-anything is an acquired taste if you didn't grow up with it, IMO. Took me a long time to get accustomed to kimchi, and even now, I probably couldn't tell good kimchi from bad (although maybe it's because my wife doesn't keep bad kimchi in the house). And lutefisk - Norway's equivalent to surströmming, I suppose - I had to go outside and play basketball when they started making it at Grandma's house.


I used to tell my in-laws that for the price that they were paying for old smelly fish I could buy a nice steak 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Updated the OoO dicktionary
> 
> *Terms*
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


You forgot the other Sap where you trade your watch for a Porsche

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What about the other meaning of Sap?
> 
> To trade-in a watch for (or towards) a sports car.


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Noice
> 
> Didn't know you have an Explorer II


Nice 59

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You forgot the other Sap where you trade your watch for an MX5 / Miata
> 
> Brother of OoO


Godfrey

FIFY

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh and don't feel bad, you're not alone. One of my best friends who's my age and single just bought a Ferrari, and my wife is talking about having another baby. I'll be waiting for my end-life crisis for that luxury sports car!


I liked the making of babies part more than the raising of babies part 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Re-post by popular demand....

*Terms*
59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
Aruba Guy - referring to that incident on Aruba
BSF - for pulling a new watch out of the blue
Daument - for showing one up in a d*bag way
Douchestevez - for tricking the AD to get the watch you want
DP - Double Posting
faaaaaarrrrrrkkkkkk - to miss out on something
FFG - French Fry Guy
Godfrey - to quote oneself
MOO - Men of Omega, a joke about cows...
MOR - Man of Rolex
Nice Strap - meaning, I don't like the watch and the only good thing I can say about it is "Nice strap"
#NRA - Never Read Ahead
Sap - to pull a Sap, i.e. to buy another watch before the last one is warm...
(alt. meaning) to trade in your watch for a sports car.
Savagepap - a person who behaves in a manner unbecoming of an adult (savagepapping being the verb)
Strap master - for a man of straps
Thanks for sharing - means I hate your watch or what you just posted.
#TWSS - That's What She Said
Wear it in good health - means I hate everything about that watch but I hope no harm comes to you

*Watches*
Batgirl - the new BLNR on jubilee
Fat Boy - the new discontinued 114060 and 116610 fat lugs Submariner
Guinness - the discontinued GMT Master II LN
Platona - the Platinum Daytona
Wonder Woman - the new BLRO on jubilee


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I saved a 60 year old woman today and then had a bison tenderloin for supper.
> View attachment 15450745


Saved her for later?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So that new thread about ADs just got locked.


I don't get the attacks on Greetings. He was merely retelling what he actually saw, of something that I see a lot of members were speculating about but no proof. And for that he got all the sarcastic remarks? The minefield is kinda hard to navigate sometimes.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I've had plenty but it has stopped at 6. Soon to be 5.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> I don't get the attacks on Greetings. He was merely retelling what he actually saw, of something that I see a lot of members were speculating about but no proof. And for that he got all the sarcastic remarks? The minefield is kinda hard to navigate sometimes.


I agree. I didn't post in the thread, but I definitely understood where the OP was coming from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Since no one asked... She and her friends were clearly drunk in Chico Hot Springs. Yes they thought me and my accent were just adorable. She couldn't swim and in water deeper than 5 ft she would be in trouble. She was going to walk straight across the pool. Lol I pointed out she better go to the shallow end because if she went straight across it was 6 ft in the middle. Still a boy scout in my heart.


A bird in the hand is better than two in the pool


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, I posted this elsewhere but I thought that it is also good to share with the OoO brethren, As an old member of the fraternity of the OoO, I hereby create a new word to add to our dicktionary referring to such questionable behaviour as exhibited by recently banned WUS member and in his honour the following words:
> 
> "savagepap" as a noun
> 
> "savagepapping" as a verb


Done.
View attachment OoO terminology.pdf


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Happy birthday gift from the heavens today


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Happy birthday gift from the heavens today


A flat tyre?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Happy birthday gift from the heavens today


I see that you also scrubbed your wheels against the kerb...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> A bird in the hand is better than two in the pool


In this case, he got his hands full


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> I don't get the attacks on Greetings. He was merely retelling what he actually saw, of something that I see a lot of members were speculating about but no proof. And for that he got all the sarcastic remarks? The minefield is kinda hard to navigate sometimes.


Tough crowd here on WUS. Thankfully, I think we averted a major disaster between him and some of the others. Pity the thread got locked too soon.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Happy birthday gift from the heavens today


:-(

But I do note you've got a lot of wax on that car!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I see that you also scrubbed your wheels against the kerb...


All four wheels look like that on my car. Mrs Mui don't care about hitting the kurb with my wheels apparently...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A flat tyre?


Hit a pothole, a minute later the tire was totally flat against the rim.
Managed to drive another 5 minutes to a nearby tire service center, 20 minutes and $142 later good to go again.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> :-(
> 
> But I do note you've got a lot of wax on that car!


Just went through a car detailing session yesterday


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Hit a pothole, a minute later the tire was totally flat against the rim.
> Managed to drive another 5 minutes to a nearby tire service center, 20 minutes and $142 later good to go again.


That's like US$10?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Just went through a car detailing session yesterday


Car detailing - up here that's called hosing the mud/salt off ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's like US$10?


That's US$142. HKD1,100.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Hit a pothole, a minute later the tire was totally flat against the rim.
> Managed to drive another 5 minutes to a nearby tire service center, 20 minutes and $142 later good to go again.


Potholes eh? Just like roads here. Tyre killers and I don't know why German car makers keep persisting with run flats.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's US$142. HKD1,100.


LOL. Expensive outing.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Potholes eh? Just like roads here. Tyre killers and I don't know why German car makers keep persisting with run flats.


Oh I haven't used runflats in years. I've been using Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics since the first gen came out.

No point using runflats when road conditions are less than optimal. Just an expensive tire that's noisy, bumpy and can't be fixed anyways.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Expensive outing.


Look at the bright side it's a good thing I wasn't driving the Mercedes today...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Car detailing - up here that's called hosing the mud/salt off


That I do twice a week. 
Every half year or so I send my car for detailing. Too lazy to do the work myself.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Oh I haven't used runflats in years. I've been using Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics since the first gen came out.
> 
> No point using runflats when road conditions are less than optimal. Just an expensive tire that's noisy, bumpy and can't be fixed anyways.


Righty-o. So you replace the OEM tyres with standard ones? Most tyre shops here wouldn't do it because they claim it "affects safety" and "we will not do it as it didn't come from the manufacturer like this". Like what????

Wife's most recent two cars were run flats and they're useless. I had to go bail her out two times when the tyre got a puncture. No spare to drive on so we had to abandon the car and get the tow truck to go pick it up. Dumb design. Worse scenario now that most big German tourers are all shod in run flats too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Look at the bright side it's a good thing I wasn't driving the Mercedes today...


Isn't that on run flat too?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Righty-o. So you replace the OEM tyres with standard ones? Most tyre shops here wouldn't do it because they claim it "affects safety" and "we will not do it as it didn't come from the manufacturer like this". Like what????
> 
> Wife's most recent two cars were run flats and they're useless. I had to go bail her out two times when the tyre got a puncture. No spare to drive on so we had to abandon the car and get the tow truck to go pick it up. Dumb design. Worse scenario now that most big German tourers are all shod in run flats too.


Yes, same runflats setup on my new E class. Stupid.
Effects safety? How the hell are regular tires "less safe"?

Did we drive on donuts before runflats came along?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Isn't that on run flat too?


Yes. But you see I will replace all four tires to regulars when the runflats are reasonably used. If I had been driving the E today I'd be replacing all 4 tires instead of one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, same runflats setup on my new E class. Stupid.
> Effects safety? How the hell are regular tires "less safe"?
> 
> Did we drive on donuts before runflats came along?


Problem is that none of the tyre shops will do it. There is no scientific evidence to what they said other than they haven't got the balls to do it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Problem is that none of the tyre shops will do it. There is no scientific evidence to what they said other than they haven't got the balls to do it.


Has it got anything to do with insurance clauses there? Here it's not an issue - as long as there's good tread on the tires and passes traffic regulations, no one gives a fudk.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All this talk if Rolex ADs made me want to wear one









it's not an AD though. Just a watch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Potholes eh? Just like roads here. Tyre killers and I don't know why German car makers keep persisting with run flats.


Especially w no spare in the trunk ....
Wife hit a big one (a pot hole that is ) slashed the tire . I was here that week so she called me to come change the tire ...babe you have no spare ...what ...can you come inflate it ....hum ok ....show up (me think I posted it here) and notice the tire cut in half ...well babe this dog won't hunt anymore ...call the tow truck


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Oh I haven't used runflats in years. I've been using Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics since the first gen came out.
> 
> No point using runflats when road conditions are less than optimal. Just an expensive tire that's noisy, bumpy and can't be fixed anyways.


Same here I replaced the runflats on mine with regulars ....just no point. I did buy a compressor and the green stuff you squeeze in the tire but well you know if the tire is damaged nuf you can squirt all day and won't matter...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Righty-o. So you replace the OEM tyres with standard ones? Most tyre shops here wouldn't do it because they claim it "affects safety" and "we will not do it as it didn't come from the manufacturer like this". Like what????
> 
> Wife's most recent two cars were run flats and they're useless. I had to go bail her out two times when the tyre got a puncture. No spare to drive on so we had to abandon the car and get the tow truck to go pick it up. Dumb design. Worse scenario now that most big German tourers are all shod in run flats too.


NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Problem is that none of the tyre shops will do it. There is no scientific evidence to what they said other than they haven't got the balls to do it.


Got to have balls eh


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I used to tell my in-laws that for the price that they were paying for old smelly fish I could buy a nice steak
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Jman, you are not getting out of the big fat steak; no smelly fish, dude.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> I don't get the attacks on Greetings. He was merely retelling what he actually saw, of something that I see a lot of members were speculating about but no proof. And for that he got all the sarcastic remarks? The minefield is kinda hard to navigate sometimes.


Wolfie, stay here where you'll be safe and among friends.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Hit a pothole, a minute later the tire was totally flat against the rim.
> Managed to drive another 5 minutes to a nearby tire service center, 20 minutes and $142 later good to go again.


142 bucks for a BMW tire? You got off easy...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman, you are not getting out of the big fat steak; no smelly fish, dude.


Fish no good ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Fish no good ?


Fish good; smelly fish not so good.

Too easy.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Potholes eh? Just like roads here. Tyre killers and I don't know why German car makers keep persisting with run flats.


Audi don't use them.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Potholes eh? Just like roads here. Tyre killers and I don't know why German car makers keep persisting with run flats.


Audi don't use them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Has it got anything to do with insurance clauses there? Here it's not an issue - as long as there's good tread on the tires and passes traffic regulations, no one gives a fudk.


Probably, because businesses are so scared of being blamed for fitting non- factory standard tyres. The line they take is that the car has been designed and tested with these tyres so we cannot deviate from manufacturer's recommendations.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Especially w no spare in the trunk ....
> Wife hit a big one (a pot hole that is ) slashed the tire . I was here that week so she called me to come change the tire ...babe you have no spare ...what ...can you come inflate it ....hum ok ....show up (me think I posted it here) and notice the tire cut in half ...well babe this dog won't hunt anymore ...call the tow truck


After the last episode, I now keep a 5th tyre of my wife's car in the garage. I will throw it on the back of my truck and go out there to "save" her if it ever happens again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Got to have balls eh


Ball Watch


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well much of the problem is tmi. I don't really need to know about potential storms forming off Africa. Course I'm not in the business anymore either. I ignore stuff like that til it's a hurricane coming up the east coast. Course truthfully I still don't pay attention to it because let's all say it together I have 6 month supply.
> 
> Not gonna post much tonite and give y'all a break. I saved a 60 year old woman today and then had a bison tenderloin for supper.
> View attachment 15450745


Saved a 60 y/o woman? How?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Preowned DJ or used Miata?


I'll take the Miata


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Well the JLC service manager finally called me back. I've got to give her an A+. She had done her homework and gotten up to speed on the whole saga to date. She apologized for how it had been handled so far and she offered to send me a new strap. She's also going to speak to the watchmaker and see if she can get a little more insight into what may have been causing my watch to run so much faster dial up/down. I think the pendulum of my feelings for JLC has swung back into positive territory.


That's great news! And a new JLC strap? That's a big win.

So what you're saying is now I do need that Reverso.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Since no one asked... She and her friends were clearly drunk in Chico Hot Springs. Yes they thought me and my accent were just adorable. She couldn't swim and in water deeper than 5 ft she would be in trouble. She was going to walk straight across the pool. Lol I pointed out she better go to the shallow end because if she went straight across it was 6 ft in the middle. Still a boy scout in my heart.


#NRA


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh and don't feel bad, you're not alone. One of my best friends who's my age and single just bought a Ferrari, and my wife is talking about having another baby. I'll be waiting for my end-life crisis for that luxury sports car!


Babies are the real reason men are living longer. They're expensive, so we need to save more for that mid life crisis.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I got nothing today so there


Nice Unitas


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Happy birthday gift from the heavens today


More like Badyear


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> All this talk if Rolex ADs made me want to wear one
> View attachment 15451029
> 
> 
> it's not an AD though. Just a watch.


Whoa, and that's the real deal WG. Love that blue dial.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 142 bucks for a BMW tire? You got off easy...


Tires are getting cheaper compared to say 10 years ago. For a decent 225/40 ZR18 it would have been at least $100 more back then.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Morning update from NOAA. This is insane. Thank GOD that most of these are looking to be fish storms. As the years go on, this is going to be more and more common, I'm afraid.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15451287
> 
> 
> Morning update from NOAA. This is insane. Thank GOD that most of these are looking to be fish storms. As the years go on, this is going to be more and more common, I'm afraid.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Happy birthday gift from the heavens today


Oh no!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15451287
> 
> 
> Morning update from NOAA. This is insane. Thank GOD that most of these are looking to be fish storms. As the years go on, this is going to be more and more common, I'm afraid.


Fires here in CA, hurricanes in the south and east, pandemic, racial and civil unrest plus an election still to go... I think 2020 is trying to kill us.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pick of the day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Happy birthday gift from the heavens today


At first I thought someone gave you a new Bimmer. But then I looked more closely, and thought that someone treated you to a car wash. But then I looked more closely....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Fires here in CA, hurricanes in the south and east, pandemic, racial and civil unrest plus an election still to go... I think 2020 is trying to kill us.


It's got a good start on us.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Pick of the day.


Noice. I like the peerie flags Erika does, not got any on mine yet, but kinda cool 😎


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Fires here in CA, hurricanes in the south and east, pandemic, racial and civil unrest plus an election still to go... I think 2020 is trying to kill us.


Sis in law and her husband live in SF. She is 40 weeks pregnant and about to burst. They have had to keep windows closed due to the fires and they have no AC. She's miserable.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Screw Speedy Tuesday! ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sis in law and her husband live in SF. She is 40 weeks pregnant and about to burst. They have had to keep windows closed due to the fires and they have no AC. She's miserable.


That's terrible. It is starting to clear out so hopefully it'll get better for her soon.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Screw Speedy Tuesday!


Ouch!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sis in law and her husband live in SF. She is 40 weeks pregnant and about to burst. They have had to keep windows closed due to the fires and they have no AC. She's miserable.


Sounds like hell.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sis in law and her husband live in SF. She is 40 weeks pregnant and about to burst. They have had to keep windows closed due to the fires and they have no AC. She's miserable.


We recently bought a new bed (Tempur) and they included an AC with the purchase. Probably have many in stock as I can't imagine that they are a big seller in this part of the world


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Happy birthday gift from the heavens today


At first I thought you were talking about the rain, but then I read down and looked closer; sucks about the flat tire, but seemed like an easy enough fix!

Thankfully BMW has been moving away from runflats, at least on M cars we specifically her performance *non*runflats (the build your own website specifies)

I've had no trouble changing from the OEM tire though, as long as it fits the car. Had to get all-seasons and winter tires when I had my old M3 (rwd) in south bend for law school and I kept the Michelin PSS for summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Updated the OoO dicktionary
> 
> *Terms*
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


As for me, a lot of these cult sayings. How they are to be timeless, they have to be memorable, and for that to be the case, there cannot be too many of them!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Screw Speedy Tuesday! ?


Dang Tuesday already and I've been wearing a PO all day!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> FIFY
> 
> Brother of OoO


I don't remember if I already asked about that: "FIFY"?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Happy birthday gift from the heavens today


Better than a scratched car body! 

Happy birthday Bro!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15451287
> 
> 
> Morning update from NOAA. This is insane. Thank GOD that most of these are looking to be fish storms. As the years go on, this is going to be more and more common, I'm afraid.


Saw Paulette in a satellite view and wondered, holy fawk, where did THAT come from? Didn't hear about it because it wasn't headed for the Gulf, but it's a pretty big storm.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I don't remember if I already asked about that: "FIFY"?


"FIFY" = Figure It out For Yourself


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Same here I replaced the runflats on mine with regulars ....just no point. I did buy a compressor and the green stuff you squeeze in the tire but well you know *if the tire is damaged nuf you can squirt all day and won't matter...*


talking about tire here?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's great news! And a new JLC strap? That's a big win.
> 
> So what you're saying is now I do need that Reverso.


Maybe Savage will sell you his?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Lol 


yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15451287
> 
> 
> Morning update from NOAA. This is insane. Thank GOD that most of these are looking to be fish storms. As the years go on, this is going to be more and more common, I'm afraid.


lol you missed my earlier point that in 1950s could have been happening but Noone knew. Technology brings good and bad. And don't get upset with me it's just an opinion from someone who has lived with them since Hazel. Course as Jason said lots more people now and much more expensive dwellings than long ago. 
I've lost track since I don't pay attn, how many have made landfall in usa this year?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sis in law and her husband live in SF. She is 40 weeks pregnant and about to burst. They have had to keep windows closed due to the fires and they have no AC. She's miserable.


These are phenomenal air filters. Won't help with the temperature, but will really help with air quality.





__





Shop - Welcome to Austin Air Systems. Clinically Proven Air Purifiers.


Austin Air Purifiers. The Only Clinically Proven Medical Grade Air Purifier . Learn More Now.



austinair.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Fires here in CA, hurricanes in the south and east, pandemic, racial and civil unrest plus an election still to go... I think 2020 is trying to kill us.


That's an understmt... Course you left out Bo the biggest loss so far. 
It's hazy in MT from the fires. Messes up view of stars (just kidding as I know it's serious).

I didn't reserve a horse ahead... If you are wondering where everyone is, it's Montana.

Yes the 60 year old girls invited me to their cookout. I politely declined. The one I saved was into witch craft so maybe she would've been OK? Sometimes I figure y'all think I make this shyte up but honest I never do. 
Life and people are interesting.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Pick of the day.


Erika is the best.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sis in law and her husband live in SF. She is 40 weeks pregnant and about to burst. They have had to keep windows closed due to the fires and they have no AC. She's miserable.


No AC? that's not good. Slight smell of smoke here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Well had late breakfast off to enjoy day... This pic might show the haze here.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dreich weather, but the hounds don't GAF.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Screw Speedy Tuesday!


Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

These lemon poppy seed scones were so good. I absconded with 3 for lunch


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> That's an understmt... Course you left out Bo the biggest loss so far.
> It's hazy in MT from the fires. Messes up view of stars (just kidding as I know it's serious).
> 
> I didn't reserve a horse ahead... If you are wondering where everyone is, it's Montana.
> ...


Good thing you didn't go. You may have found yourself boiling in a cauldron.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Don't know if y'all recall I was helping my buddy pick out a Patek. Well he wasn't loving what he was seeing within his $20k budget, so he more than doubled it and pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys:


















I'm happy for him but yeah, a little jealous.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

For me it's this today:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Respect.

Gunfight over Westminster-The Spitfire Luck of Skeets Ogilvie > Vintage Wings of Canada


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> These are phenomenal air filters. Won't help with the temperature, but will really help with air quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one my wife wants to get. Damned thing is four feet tall when the fan is tilted up:









LG PuriCare™ 360 Dual Filter Air Purifier with Clean Booster (AS560DWR0) | LG USA


Shop LG AS560DWR0 on the official LG.com website for the most up to date information. Buy online for delivery or in-store pick-up.




www.lg.com


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> This is the one my wife wants to get. Damned thing is four feet tall when the fan is tilted up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, I thought the Austin's were pricey. The Austin is only 2 feet high but it weighs a ton. The filters are huge, rated for 5 years.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang, I thought the Austin's were pricey. The Austin is only 2 feet high but it weighs a ton. The filters are huge, rated for 5 years.


The Koreans take their air purification seriously. I never knew filter machines came in so many shapes and sizes. Most of them are dead silent, too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't know if y'all recall I was helping my buddy pick out a Patek. Well he wasn't loving what he was seeing within his $20k budget, so he more than doubled it and pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go big or go home.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all I've got today


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Last night my wife broke...and then fixed the shower. She had mentioned the shower wasn't getting hot (insert jokes here). I checked that the other faucets in the house had hot water. I told her it must be the cartridge in the shower handle wearing out.

10 minutes late she comes running out of the bathroom. "It won't turn off!" She shut the water off in the basement and removed the shower handle. The cartridge looked a little beat up, so we went to Lowe's and bought a new one.

She carefully removed some tile and green board so she could get to the screws holding the old cartridge in and replaced it. She put everything back together and it works like a charm.

I love that my wife kicks butt like that


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Last night my wife broke...and then fixed the shower. She had mentioned the shower wasn't getting hot (insert jokes here). I checked that the other faucets in the house had hot water. I told her it must be the cartridge in the shower handle wearing out.
> 
> 10 minutes late she comes running out of the bathroom. "It won't turn off!" She shut the water of in the basement and removed the shower handle. The cartridge looked a little beat up, so we went to Lowe's and bought a new one.
> 
> ...


So you've got me wondering -- is it safe to change a shower valve from a push-pull type to a turn-the-handle type without cutting and re-welding pipes?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Last night my wife broke...and then fixed the shower. She had mentioned the shower wasn't getting hot (insert jokes here). I checked that the other faucets in the house had hot water. I told her it must be the cartridge in the shower handle wearing out.
> 
> 10 minutes late she comes running out of the bathroom. "It won't turn off!" She shut the water off in the basement and removed the shower handle. The cartridge looked a little beat up, so we went to Lowe's and bought a new one.
> 
> ...


So your wife does all the DIY stuff around the house? Cool...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> talking about tire here?


Bro Sap is daumenting us - few of us can *squirt all day!*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Bro Sap is daumenting us - few of us can *squirt all day!*


Who is squirting all day?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> So you've got me wondering -- is it safe to change a shower valve from a push-pull type to a turn-the-handle type without cutting and re-welding pipes?


For that, you need the hairy arsed plumber to come out to your house. 

You could join pipes without welding if you do it right.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So your wife does all the DIY stuff around the house? Cool...


Well she's the one with the truck  We do stuff together often, she is just five times as motivated at times. And by "at times" I mean about 90% of the time


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For that, you need the hairy arsed plumber to come out to your house.
> 
> You could join pipes without welding if you do it right.


Yeah, this isn't something I want to experiment with, not if I can't find a way to shut off water to each individual shower.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For that, you need the hairy arsed plumber to come out to your house.
> 
> You could join pipes without welding if you do it right.


In other words - a DP (double-pipping)!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Last night my wife broke...and then fixed the shower. She had mentioned the shower wasn't getting hot (insert jokes here). I checked that the other faucets in the house had hot water. I told her it must be the cartridge in the shower handle wearing out.
> 
> 10 minutes late she comes running out of the bathroom. "It won't turn off!" She shut the water off in the basement and removed the shower handle. The cartridge looked a little beat up, so we went to Lowe's and bought a new one.
> 
> ...


You gotta give Mrs. IT a Big Like for that!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, this isn't something I want to experiment with, not if I can't find a way to shut off water to each individual shower.


Yeah, you got to know what you're doing or else you're going to flood your house. Sometimes it is cheaper to pay $200 to a licensed plumber to come do the job.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, you got to know what you're doing or else you're going to flood your house. Sometimes it is cheaper to pay $200 to a licensed plumber to come do the job.


Electricians, too. Having gotten a look at the definitely-not-up-to-code wiring installs behind the bathroom light fixtures, I don't want to touch anything else involving pipes or wires.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Electricians, too. Having gotten a look at the definitely-not-up-to-code wiring installs behind the bathroom light fixtures, I don't want to touch anything else involving pipes or wires.


Especially electrical work. There have been horror stories of cables with worn out insulation touching copper water pipes and people getting electrocuted by touching their shower taps.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Bro Sap is daumenting us - few of us can *squirt all day!*


Huh?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The green Willard has arrived!










And in typical Seiko fashion, the bezel is slightly misaligned, and it's running 30 sec fast according to my watch tuner app. ? I'm glad I got a healthy discount on this because at $1100, these things are lame.

Jokes aside, I like it. Having gone through many Seiko's, let's see if this one sticks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> The green Willard has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty straight. Is the bezel in between clicks now here?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Probably, because businesses are so scared of being blamed for fitting non- factory standard tyres. The line they take is that the car has been designed and tested with these tyres so we cannot deviate from manufacturer's recommendations.


Yep a lot of tire companies decided it's a liability issue. Oem size and type only. Some won't even put a lower/higher speed rating tire on your car. I blame the insurance companies.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn this is just not my day. Flat tire in the afternoon, come home after dinner with my folks and my TV is dead...

Looks like I've got a legitimate reason to replace the 4-year old 55" Sony flat screen. 

Just checked the current prices and I think I'll go with a 65" this time. And no I don't want an OLED as I still think the color rendition on LEDs are more natural...

Any thoughts to share gentlemen?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> The green Willard has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it but you're right I wouldn't pay $1,100 for it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Tires are getting cheaper compared to say 10 years ago. For a decent 225/40 ZR18 it would have been at least $100 more back then.


Yes they have. Years back 17-24in tires weren't commonly oem sizes. Now they are and are mass produced to keep up. More brand options so they got cheaper. 20in goodyears used to be over $200 now they are around $150. I remember spending over $200 for 16" tires that are now under $100.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep a lot of tire companies decided it's a liability issue. Oem size and type only. Some won't even put a lower/higher speed rating tire on your car. I blame the insurance companies.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Which I think is totally ridiculous. A tire is a tire is a tire. And with today's high performance tires there's absolutely no reason why a ZR rated tire poses any issues at all at or slightly above legal highway speeds.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Just went through a car detailing session yesterday


Did the do the rims? Dirt aside there's a lot of brake dust on there that wouldn't be from a weeks worth of use

Maybe the pic doesn't do it justice?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> That I do twice a week.
> Every half year or so I send my car for detailing. Too lazy to do the work myself.


I love detailing my car, find it very relaxing.

I just use wash>claybar>wax

Done that since new and never needed to polish the thing.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Righty-o. So you replace the OEM tyres with standard ones? Most tyre shops here wouldn't do it because they claim it "affects safety" and "we will not do it as it didn't come from the manufacturer like this". Like what????
> 
> Wife's most recent two cars were run flats and they're useless. I had to go bail her out two times when the tyre got a puncture. No spare to drive on so we had to abandon the car and get the tow truck to go pick it up. Dumb design. Worse scenario now that most big German tourers are all shod in run flats too.


I miss having a full size spare, nevermind the space saver

Brother of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> talking about tire here?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Probably, because businesses are so scared of being blamed for fitting non- factory standard tyres. The line they take is that the car has been designed and tested with these tyres so we cannot deviate from manufacturer's recommendations.


I don't get how you got this response? I mean bob Jane will gladly flog off terrible rims they sell and increase the size of them to whatever size you want. Compound that most tyre shops couldn't do a wheel alignment to save their life as they generally have NFI about suspension geometry deviating from OEM specs (or what to do when geometry is drastically out).

This is far worse than replacing run flats with normal tyres.

I just hate dealing with tyre shops, it's even worse when you have hard to find tyre sizes

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15451287
> 
> 
> Morning update from NOAA. This is insane. Thank GOD that most of these are looking to be fish storms. As the years go on, this is going to be more and more common, I'm afraid.


If you go into some climate change BS I'm gonna puke. I've been in the hurricane target my entire life. Odd this many turned up all at once but in my 46yrs this is expected. I'm just really pleased with the tracking and prediction technology which is pretty reliable the last 20yrs or so.

Looks like we dodged the bullet with this last one once again. We are so due for a direct hit. It's expected and a normal occurrence.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


You got the house that love built last hurricane

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Pick of the day.


Nice desk

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Fires here in CA, hurricanes in the south and east, pandemic, racial and civil unrest plus an election still to go... I think 2020 is trying to kill us.


It ain't boring.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Screw Speedy Tuesday!


Daument speedy Tuesday threads with that pic and something along the lines of 'poverty Tuesday'

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

We've been smoky for the last few days too.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> If you go into some climate change BS I'm gonna puke. I've been in the hurricane target my entire life. Odd this many turned up all at once but in my 46yrs this is expected. I'm just really pleased with the tracking and prediction technology which is pretty reliable the last 20yrs or so.
> 
> Looks like we dodged the bullet with this last one once again. We are so due for a direct hit. It's expected and a normal occurrence.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it is most definitely climate change causing this. The two points below are just simple facts (not really opinions at this point):

1. Increased temperatures = more heat energy = more tropical cyclones.

2. Increased temperatures = increased ability for air to hold water = increased rainfall.

I think the one area that there is heavy debate is whether climate change is impacting the rapid formation of storms or if that is being driven by something else unrelated. I think that there are certainly other things that are definitely debatable about this type of thing, but those two simple facts above are undeniable at this point.

So not only are the storms more rapid than in the past, but they are dumping more rain (which increases the danger for flooding, storm surges, and falling trees).

This is just an objective, scientific view of this. We in the insurance industry are absolutely insuring climate change at this point and we simply understand and live with it. It is what it is. Most of the insurers are hedging stuff like this as much as they can and many are jacking up NatCat deductibles and sometimes completely excluding NatCat events on smaller accounts. It sucks for them, but the insurers can't keep eating extreme losses.

But as you put it, though, the tracking has improved exponentially. I am doing real-time tracking and analysis for my clients on a micro-level, now, which was unheard of even 5 years ago. All thanks to the tracking capabilities out there that are now made available to schlubs like me! 

So, on my end, I can get out loss control information well in advance of a storm and it actually lets the insured start taking precautions well in advance. We can combine that kind of information with tailored evacuation plans, etc. for the clients. All kind of depends on what the need is on the ground at any given time.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So that new thread about ADs just got locked.


As well it should. I'm surprised it didn't happen sooner, especially since it started off referring directly to Rolex instead of the ADs.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't know if y'all recall I was helping my buddy pick out a Patek. Well he wasn't loving what he was seeing within his $20k budget, so he more than doubled it and pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell him I said nice white background and to wear it in good health

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> For me it's this today:


Christ that's the little one. That's not even poverty Tuesday.

What's worse than poverty?

Nevermind, you have an Omega, you're already there

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Go big or go home.


So his mate should Have bought an Invicta?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> I don't get the attacks on Greetings. He was merely retelling what he actually saw, of something that I see a lot of members were speculating about but no proof. And for that he got all the sarcastic remarks? The minefield is kinda hard to navigate sometimes.


He started with troll posts right from the beginning. He backed off a little and maybe he'll settle in, but he's got a strong pot-stirring streak.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Tell him I said nice white background and to wear it in good health
> 
> Brother of OoO


Damn, tough crowd.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sis in law and her husband live in SF. She is 40 weeks pregnant and about to burst. They have had to keep windows closed due to the fires and they have no AC. She's miserable.


It's really uncomfortable when it gets hot enough for AC in SF. Still not as bad as August in VA, but pregnancy could put it over the edge.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Fires here in CA, hurricanes in the south and east, pandemic, racial and civil unrest plus an election still to go... I think 2020 is trying to kill us.


Seems that way doesn't it?!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Seems that way doesn't it?!


2020 is a hell of a year. LOL.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Sis in law and her husband live in SF. She is 40 weeks pregnant and about to burst. They have had to keep windows closed due to the fires and they have no AC. She's miserable.


Can't like to hear that.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, you got to know what you're doing or else you're going to flood your house. Sometimes it is cheaper to pay $200 to a licensed plumber to come do the job.


Around here it costs $250 just for the plumber to park a truck in your driveway. Actually doing something is going to cost more.

Once when I was out backpacking, my called the plumber because a faucet started dripping. $250 to come to the house and $100 for 15 minutes to replace a washer. I told her the next time that happens, just let it drip until I get home.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> Around here it costs $250 just for the plumber to park a truck in your driveway. Actually doing something is going to cost more.
> 
> Once when I was out backpacking, my called the plumber because a faucet started dripping. $250 to come to the house and $100 for 15 minutes to replace a washer. I told her the next time that happens, just let it drip until I get home.


Yep. Plumber costs in NJ are pretty insane. I mean, good for them. Can be a very tough job sometimes.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Damn this is just not my day. Flat tire in the afternoon, come home after dinner with my folks and my TV is dead...
> 
> Looks like I've got a legitimate reason to replace the 4-year old 55" Sony flat screen.
> 
> ...


That looks like Antelope Canyon.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Updated the OoO dicktionary
> 
> *Terms*
> 59 - for accidental milestone or to describe a fluke
> ...


Maybe use "savagepap" as a noun and a verb since "savagepapping" is technically an adjective.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> As for me, a lot of these cult sayings. How they are to be timeless, they have to be memorable, and for that to be the case, there cannot be too many of them!


They were designed mainly for newer OoO members so they wouldn't be confused by our nonsensical terminology.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> "FIFY" = Figure It out For Yourself


Thought FIFY was Fixed it for You.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> They were designed mainly for newer OoO members so they wouldn't be confused by our nonsensical terminology.


I mean, we are all MOR on here.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> We recently bought a new bed (Tempur) and they included an AC with the purchase. Probably have many in stock as I can't imagine that they are a big seller in this part of the world


We have the heat/cooling layer from sleep number. Thing is amazing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Christ that's the little one. That's not even poverty Tuesday.
> 
> What's worse than poverty?
> 
> ...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> We have the heat/cooling layer from sleep number. Thing is amazing.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


OK. Real talk. Is it worth the price? When my wife and I re-do our attic, I really want to add in some form of cooling to the mattress. I am basically a space heater.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't know if y'all recall I was helping my buddy pick out a Patek. Well he wasn't loving what he was seeing within his $20k budget, so he more than doubled it and pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That's an understmt... Course you left out Bo the biggest loss so far.
> It's hazy in MT from the fires. Messes up view of stars (just kidding as I know it's serious).
> 
> I didn't reserve a horse ahead... If you are wondering where everyone is, it's Montana.
> ...


Bo the Wonder Dog. 
Never forget.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Nice strap


Shots fired.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Nice strap


Really? No love for Patek or just this particular model? I'll never own one unless I hit the lottery but I think it's pretty nice. The movement is beautiful.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't know if y'all recall I was helping my buddy pick out a Patek. Well he wasn't loving what he was seeing within his $20k budget, so he more than doubled it and pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose but would have opted for a Cellini instead. But of course I'm anti PP so there's that.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't know if y'all recall I was helping my buddy pick out a Patek. Well he wasn't loving what he was seeing within his $20k budget, so he more than doubled it and pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, must be nice to double the budget.

Btw the 5170 is very underrated. Great choice


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> So you've got me wondering -- is it safe to change a shower valve from a push-pull type to a turn-the-handle type without cutting and re-welding pipes?


A lot of them you can change the valve internal without having to change the valve body itself now.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I suppose but would have opted for a Cellini instead. But of course I'm anti PP so there's that.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Lange 1815 Flyback for me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> The green Willard has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dropped by Timeless in Plano TX this afternoon and looked at the green Willard and compared it to my SLA033. 
















The Green Willard is a nice looking watch, not quite as big as my SLA033 Willard. I really liked the strap on the Green Willard compared to my Uncle Seiko Tropic rubber strap. The green color is very understated and like it.

I also looked at a SLA037 that was really nice but at $6300 will probably pass on.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Damn this is just not my day. Flat tire in the afternoon, come home after dinner with my folks and my TV is dead...
> 
> Looks like I've got a legitimate reason to replace the 4-year old 55" Sony flat screen.
> 
> ...


No input from my end other than see if a TV repair service can fix your Sony for a reasonable price.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep a lot of tire companies decided it's a liability issue. Oem size and type only. Some won't even put a lower/higher speed rating tire on your car. I blame the insurance companies.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I actually blame the drivers who did it, had an accident and told the insurance companies that they didn't know that this would happen and proceed to sue for a $6M compensation. Makes every insurer jittery.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Electricians, too. Having gotten a look at the definitely-not-up-to-code wiring installs behind the bathroom light fixtures, I don't want to touch anything else involving pipes or wires.


I won't do electrical. Unless it's 12v on cars and boats and stuff like that.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I suppose but would have opted for a Cellini instead. But of course I'm anti PP so there's that.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My buddy is not a WIS at all. I was just happy he was finally ready to spend some of his money on a nice watch. I tried to nudge him toward Lange, which he was aware of to his credit, but his mind was pretty much set on Patek as the ultimate prestige watch.

Speaking of fine Swiss timepieces, my son's birthday was last week and I got him this:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I don't get how you got this response? I mean bob Jane will gladly flog off terrible rims they sell and increase the size of them to whatever size you want. Compound that most tyre shops couldn't do a wheel alignment to save their life as they generally have NFI about suspension geometry deviating from OEM specs (or what to do when geometry is drastically out).
> 
> This is far worse than replacing run flats with normal tyres.
> 
> ...


Factory spec run flats = $400
Standard tyres = $135

Simples.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Damn this is just not my day. Flat tire in the afternoon, come home after dinner with my folks and my TV is dead...
> 
> Looks like I've got a legitimate reason to replace the 4-year old 55" Sony flat screen.
> 
> ...


I think Samsung has it in the bag as far as total package. They all have some takeaways but Samsung seems to be better of the big 3 at least.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Around here it costs $250 just for the plumber to park a truck in your driveway. Actually doing something is going to cost more.
> 
> Once when I was out backpacking, my called the plumber because a faucet started dripping. $250 to come to the house and $100 for 15 minutes to replace a washer. I told her the next time that happens, just let it drip until I get home.


On the other hand plumbers gotta eat too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> I mean, we are all MOR on here.


Not all are.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Lol, must be nice to double the budget.
> 
> Btw the 5170 is very underrated. Great choice


I know. He's worked his butt off and as I mentioned earlier, never married or had kids, so it's all his!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Really? No love for Patek or just this particular model? I'll never own one unless I hit the lottery but I think it's pretty nice. The movement is beautiful.


I'm not particularly a fan of PP although that movement is nice.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I love detailing my car, find it very relaxing.
> 
> I just use wash>claybar>wax
> 
> ...


My caprice is just a DD beater and I rarely even wash it. It's fantastic and liberating having a car that doesn't have to stay shiny. All my other cars before were getting shined up every week and eating up my time. Less than perfect vehicles are just freedom. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Unfortunately, it is most definitely climate change causing this. The two points below are just simple facts (not really opinions at this point):
> 
> 1. Increased temperatures = more heat energy = more tropical cyclones.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Now you guys need to give up all that climate destroying V8 cars and downsize to 1.0 litres 3 cylinder engines, drive electric cars and give up coal fired power stations.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agreed. Now you guys need to give up all that climate destroying V8 cars and downsize to 1.0 litres 3 cylinder engines, drive electric cars and give up coal fired power stations.


I mean, I'm going to keep my GTO that gets 4 MPG.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I don't get how you got this response? I mean bob Jane will gladly flog off terrible rims they sell and increase the size of them to whatever size you want. Compound that most tyre shops couldn't do a wheel alignment to save their life as they generally have NFI about suspension geometry deviating from OEM specs (or what to do when geometry is drastically out).
> 
> This is far worse than replacing run flats with normal tyres.
> 
> ...


Having a best friend that owns a tire shop and me knowing way too much about alignments is a big plus. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Around here it costs $250 just for the plumber to park a truck in your driveway. Actually doing something is going to cost more.
> 
> Once when I was out backpacking, my called the plumber because a faucet started dripping. $250 to come to the house and $100 for 15 minutes to replace a washer. I told her the next time that happens, just let it drip until I get home.


In your case, yes but not for Barracks and he would run the risk of flooding his house which would translate to a more expensive repair bill.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Maybe use "savagepap" as a noun and a verb since "savagepapping" is technically an adjective.


You're right.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> They were designed mainly for newer OoO members so they wouldn't be confused by our nonsensical terminology.


Then he proceeds to ask what is FIFY....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I mean, we are all MOR on here.


Nope. There are a few non Rolex owners here. We welcome them still


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> He started with troll posts right from the beginning. He backed off a little and maybe he'll settle in, but he's got a strong pot-stirring streak.


Maybe the Europeans have this combative streak in their DNA. Savage was from Portugal and this guy got very heated very quickly. Then there is now Thomas with that hate a Rolex thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> 2020 is a hell of a year. LOL.


Well, at least we can look back next year and say "hindsight was 2020 vision"


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nope. There are a few non Rolex owners here. We welcome them still


I was more making a joke


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, at least we can look back next year and say "hindsight was 2020 vision"


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!!! Ugh!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Damn this is just not my day. Flat tire in the afternoon, come home after dinner with my folks and my TV is dead...
> 
> Looks like I've got a legitimate reason to replace the 4-year old 55" Sony flat screen.
> 
> ...


The main thing that matters to me in a TV is the number of inputs. I've still got several game consoles (including my N64.. Zelda OOT FTMFW), and I think it's nicer to switch between them via the TV instead of some third-party switching box.

Picture quality, IMO, is a wash across the board -- they all look fabulous these days.

"Smart TV" features... eh, I'd rather disable all that shyt entirely. I want to be able to run the TV without ever connecting it to the internet. I can stream any of our gadgets to the TV anyway.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nope. There are a few non Rolex owners here. We welcome them still


Originally some OoO members HATED Rolex until we showed them the light. Even Galaga. No self respecting OoO can hang here for long without buying one.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks pretty straight. Is the bezel in between clicks now here?


Yup, in between clicks. LOL

And funny someone in the Seiko forum commented that this is better quality than their Sub. 😂


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I mean, I'm going to keep my GTO that gets 4 MPG.


Okay. Enjoy climate change


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Yup, in between clicks. LOL
> 
> And funny someone in the Seiko forum commented that this is better quality than their Sub. 😂


How is the bezel alignment?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Thought FIFY was Fixed it for You.


SSHHHHHHHH


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Enjoy climate change


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Unfortunately, it is most definitely climate change causing this. The two points below are just simple facts (not really opinions at this point):
> 
> 1. Increased temperatures = more heat energy = more tropical cyclones.
> 
> ...


At first it was called "global warming" but then the winters started getting brutal also so they changed it to "climate change". All just political jargon BS to justify agendas. A few years ago I remember satellites were watching super storms on Mars. Definitely wasn't because of pollution or any other avoidable issue. Let's call this Mother Earth doing her thing. Solar power electric cars and wind turbines aren't gonna keep hurricanes and forest fires from happening. As I sit here on the porch watching these outer bands pass by.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> A lot of them you can change the valve internal without having to change the valve body itself now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I can hope so. I think the fixtures are original from 1991, so who knows; and judging by what they are, they were the cheapest available way back then. And if I screw it up and break it, because I don't think we have bathroom-specific water valves, we'd be SOL* until the nearest plumber gets to us.

* or "SOW" -- Shyt Outta Water?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> At first it was called "global warming" but then the winters started getting brutal also so they changed it to "climate change". All just political jargon BS to justify agendas. A few years ago I remember satellites were watching super storms on Mars. Definitely wasn't because of pollution or any other avoidable issue. Let's call this Mother Earth doing her thing. Solar power electric cars and wind turbines aren't gonna keep hurricanes and forest fires from happening. As I sit here on the porch watching these outer bands pass by.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The main man behind the campaign against the term has now completely changed his view.









Luntz: ‘I was wrong’ on climate change


Luntz urged Democrats to "personalize, individualize and humanize" the impacts of climate change




www.politico.com





Didn't intend to discuss the politics on this, but I have zero agenda, here, since I like fun and fast cars and **** that is bad for the environment. The idea isn't to "stop all hurricanes and fires", but we need to recognize the impact that society has on the environment and ways in which we can reduce it. Don't see why this is controversial, but YMMV.

As said, not trying to debate politics. But I know what I see in the weather since we literally need to accurately price this kind of thing in order for clients to not overpay and for carriers to not go insolvent. There are billions and billions and billions of dollars on the line just in the insurance industry alone.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Lange 1815 Flyback for me.


I actually sent a photo of that watch to my buddy. It has a lot of similarities to the watch he bought.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

yngrshr said:


> How is the bezel alignment?


It's off a bit to the left of center. But bezel misalignment is a feature of all Seiko's so I'm fine with it. At least I know it ain't fake. HAHA


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The main thing that matters to me in a TV is the number of inputs. I've still got several game consoles (including my N64.. Zelda OOT FTMFW), and I think it's nicer to switch between them via the TV instead of some third-party switching box.
> 
> Picture quality, IMO, is a wash across the board -- they all look fabulous these days.
> 
> "Smart TV" features... eh, I'd rather disable all that shyt entirely. I want to be able to run the TV without ever connecting it to the internet. I can stream any of our gadgets to the TV anyway.


Any more than 3 inputs would just be weird.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> OK. Real talk. Is it worth the price? When my wife and I re-do our attic, I really want to add in some form of cooling to the mattress. I am basically a space heater.


Worth every penny. The wife was having those mature lady issues and had the A/C at sub zero every night. I've been waking up sweating for as long as I can remember. Since day one I haven't woke up sweating since we bought it. I have woken up freezing a few times though. This thing is fantastic. Highly recommend.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand plumbers gotta eat too.


Just hope they wash their hands first. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Worth every penny. The wife was having those mature lady issues and had the A/C at sub zero every night. I've been waking up sweating for as long as I can remember. Since day one I haven't woke up sweating since we bought it. I have woken up freezing a few times though. This thing is fantastic. Highly recommend.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


How much did it add to the price? Hope you don't mind me asking. Do they negotiate at all on price?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Any more than 3 inputs would just be weird.


twss

I think my last TV had up to 7 or 8. Composite, RGB, antenna, HDMIx2 (or was it three?), VGA, S-Video, and a USB socket. I also had a ton of stuff that I plugged into almost everything: N64, GameCube, PS2, PS3, VHS/DVD combo (used S-Video out), and a cable to plug my laptop into the VGA port. Oh, and I think I also had an old iPod dock that used the front inputs of the VHS player.

It was a Sony LCD, with old-generation screen tech that didn't even do 60Hz when that was the new trick. But it had all the inputs I ever needed and was on sale for Thanksgiving. A few weeks ago, when I was poking around Costco, it looked like the brand that had the most inputs was - again - Sony.

I think I'm the only guy who shops for a TV by looking at the back panel.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> How much did it add to the price? Hope you don't mind me asking. Do they negotiate at all on price?


We got rid of the sleep number bed but you can buy the cooling layers separately. I don't like sleep number mattresses. It pretty much sucked. Their cooling layer can be added to any mattress. Just check the website for prices. Our layer hit us for about $1200 but I believe they changed it up a little and of course charge a little more for it now. Lol. But if I didn't believe in it totally I would never recommend it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agreed. Now you guys need to give up all that climate destroying V8 cars and downsize to 1.0 litres 3 cylinder engines, *drive electric cars and give up coal fired power stations.*


TBH, the highlighted part is 100% what I would go for. I've wanted to disconnect from the grid as much as possible.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well had late breakfast off to enjoy day... This pic might show the haze here.
> View attachment 15451602


Love it , zero humans


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> twss
> 
> I think my last TV had up to 7 or 8. Composite, RGB, antenna, HDMIx2 (or was it three?), VGA, S-Video, and a USB socket. I also had a ton of stuff that I plugged into almost everything: N64, GameCube, PS2, PS3, VHS/DVD combo (used S-Video out), and a cable to plug my laptop into the VGA port. Oh, and I think I also had an old iPod dock that used the front inputs of the VHS player.
> 
> ...


Oh you were talking about TVs. I thought you were talking about...oh never mind.

Actually for my main TV, I run everything through an Onkyo A/V receiver so really do only have one HDMI cable going to the TV.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I won't do electrical. Unless it's 12v on cars and boats and stuff like that.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yup, much less hidden stuff, much more likely to be done to a good safety standard.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't know if y'all recall I was helping my buddy pick out a Patek. Well he wasn't loving what he was seeing within his $20k budget, so he more than doubled it and pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to be honest









I don't like it it is B O R I N G


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I know. He's worked his butt off and as I mentioned earlier, never married or had kids, so it's all his!


Gotta like that. Work hard, play hard. Congrats to your friend!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh you were talking about TVs. I thought you were talking about...oh never mind.
> 
> Actually for my main TV, I run everything through an *Onkyo A/V receiver *so really do only have one HDMI cable going to the TV.


That would have been another option, but I already had a super-basic home theater audio system (I called it a "home theater-in-a-box", a Sony kit for something like $199) and wouldn't have been able to take advantage of a new system anyway. So in my case, the TV became the "hub", and I sent its optical audio output to the audio receiver.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I'm not particularly a fan of PP although that movement is nice.


I don't like most PP's, but the simplicity of the 5170 is attractive.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh you were talking about TVs. I thought you were talking about...oh never mind.


Televisions! Not, ya know,..


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agreed. Now you guys need to give up all that climate destroying V8 cars and downsize to 1.0 litres 3 cylinder engines, drive electric cars and give up coal fired power stations.


But what about


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> At first it was called "global warming" but then the winters started getting brutal also so they changed it to "climate change". All just political jargon BS to justify agendas. A few years ago I remember satellites were watching super storms on Mars. Definitely wasn't because of pollution or any other avoidable issue. Let's call this Mother Earth doing her thing. Solar power electric cars and wind turbines aren't gonna keep hurricanes and forest fires from happening. As I sit here on the porch watching these outer bands pass by.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I put this up a while back but I thought it might be fun to revisit:


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> We got rid of the sleep number bed but you can buy the cooling layers separately. I don't like sleep number mattresses. It pretty much sucked. Their cooling layer can be added to any mattress. Just check the website for prices. Our layer hit us for about $1200 but I believe they changed it up a little and of course charge a little more for it now. Lol. But if I didn't believe in it totally I would never recommend it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Wow I had no idea you could use the cooling layer on another mattress . . . .

Does it work on both coil and foam ones????


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I put this up a while back but I thought it might be fun to revisit:


Didn't he nearly kill himself by eating the diet that his daughter made for him, though?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Happy Vortic won vs Hamilton . Nice to see the little guy sticking it to Swiss a&& holes









Like vortic by using old pocket watch movements refurbishing them and putting them into new cases to show the heritage was bad for Hamilton .
Bunch of losers the Swiss Hami people and bcs of this i shall not purchase a Hami


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Wow I had no idea you could use the cooling layer on another mattress . . . .
> 
> Does it work on both coil and foam ones????


It will work on a sheet of plywood. Lol. Only thing I've noticed is you need breathable sheets to work correctly.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand plumbers gotta eat too.


I don't fault them on the rates. I just prefer to use them more judiciously.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Climate change is definitely a real thing. I'm all for saving our planet. That being said, where are my keys to my gas guzzling M4? Gonna take a drive down PCH. BRB.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> We got rid of the sleep number bed but you can buy the cooling layers separately. I don't like sleep number mattresses. It pretty much sucked. Their cooling layer can be added to any mattress. Just check the website for prices. Our layer hit us for about $1200 but I believe they changed it up a little and of course charge a little more for it now. Lol. But if I didn't believe in it totally I would never recommend it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This is *fantastic*.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Climate change is definitely a real thing. I'm all for saving our planet. That being said, where are my keys to my gas guzzling M4? Gonna take a drive down PCH. BRB.


Kinda my POV. I try and offset my carbon use on my car (which I drive MAYBE 1,500 miles a year tops) throughout other areas of my life.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Didn't he nearly kill himself by eating the diet that his daughter made for him, though?


Was it the diet or depression and addictions to anti-anxiety meds while he was worried about his wife having cancer? I think that was it.

But yeah, his diet was unusual.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In your case, yes but not for Barracks and he would run the risk of flooding his house which would translate to a more expensive repair bill.


She was afraid it would do something like. In 33 years, we've had three major plumbing events that probably traumatized her.

1. The main froze where it comes out of the ground and into the garage, exploding the cutoff valve. It happened while we were on vacation, so when we got home, our garage floor was a skating rink and our very steep driveway were 1/2" thick slope of ice.

2. A hot and cold water pipe above the laundry room had been left touching each other in the initial construction back in the 70's. Thermal cycling eventually wore a tiny pinhole in one of them, which caused drywall damage on three walls.

3. A plumber-installed supply line on a toilet failed, causing instant, massive flooding on the second floor, but ultimately only causing drywall damage in one wall and the garage ceiling.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Was it the diet or depression and addictions to anti-anxiety meds while he was worried about his wife having cancer? I think that was it.
> 
> But yeah, his diet was unusual.


I think his daughter said the diet was basically a cure-all. She's a nut (and a complete grifter) and I cannot believe he was stupid enough to follow what she said. I would bet it was a combo of the addiction and the idiotic decision to eat an all red meat diet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> I think his daughter said the diet was basically a cure-all. She's a nut (and a complete grifter) and I cannot believe he was stupid enough to follow what she said. I would bet it was a combo of the addiction and the idiotic decision to eat an all red meat diet.


Well, he did go to rehab, which was related to the drug. Not sure his diet was an issue. Could be wrong. I hadn't heard re diet.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Climate change is definitely a real thing. I'm all for saving our planet. That being said, where are my keys to my gas guzzling M4? Gonna take a drive down PCH. BRB.


Agreed.  
But is it natural or man made? I'm against deforestation and polluting waterways. Not sure if I can buy off fossil fuel usage and it's effect on the climate. Sounds a lot more like a fight between people who have oil money vs people who don't. If we are gonna use "climate change" as a political talking point then I'm out. Knowing first hand about how clean refineries operate and how clean vehicles now operate, and the continuous restrictions and monitoring on both. Everything ran dirty back in the 60-90s. We've done so much better since and still haven't lost a step. Yet the agenda is to still shut it down regardless of the data. It's an internal power power battle.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, he did go to rehab, which was related to the drug. Not sure his diet was an issue. Could be wrong. I hadn't heard re diet.


Yeah, do a bit of searching out there on his grifting daughter's diet. It's nuts and it's worth a look. She's a REALLLLL piece of work. JP was promoting it and said he lived on the diet for a long time himself. Then he went MIA about a year after and no one knows if he continued the diet or not (the diet was nothing but beef, salt, and water).


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> This is *fantastic*.


Just in case you couldn't find it.






DualTemp™ Individual Layer | Sleep Number Site


Sleep Number's DualTemp Individual layer helps adjust your sides temperature allowing for the blissful night's sleep you deserve.




www.sleepnumber.com





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Damn, tough crowd.


Not a Patek fan. There's two models I like but for the most they're a bit meh

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Nice strap


I didn't even like that

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> She was afraid it would do something like. In 33 years, we've had three major plumbing events that probably traumatized her.
> 
> 1. The main froze where it comes out of the ground and into the garage, exploding the cutoff valve. It happened while we were on vacation, so when we got home, our garage floor was a skating rink and our very steep driveway were 1/2" thick slope of ice.
> 
> ...


Can't blame your wife for being traumatised.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Really? No love for Patek or just this particular model? I'll never own one unless I hit the lottery but I think it's pretty nice. The movement is beautiful.


OoO are by and large not Patek fans

Even watches with nicely decorated movements are nice but the dam thing just sits on your wrist and I certainly wouldn't spend my time staring at it when I take it off

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> OoO are by and large not Patek fans
> 
> Even watches with nicely decorated movements are nice but the dam thing just sits on your wrist and I certainly wouldn't spend my time staring at it when I take it off


Patek fans are in the high end forum. They don't come down from their ivory tower to mingle with the people from the lower social circles.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> My buddy is not a WIS at all. I was just happy he was finally ready to spend some of his money on a nice watch. I tried to nudge him toward Lange, which he was aware of to his credit, but his mind was pretty much set on Patek as the ultimate prestige watch.
> 
> Speaking of fine Swiss timepieces, my son's birthday was last week and I got him this:


Happy birthday to your son

He fared far better than your mate with the Patek in my books

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Factory spec run flats = $400
> Standard tyres = $135
> 
> Simples.


Makes sense. My last line about hating dealing with tyre shops...

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> My caprice is just a DD beater and I rarely even wash it. It's fantastic and liberating having a car that doesn't have to stay shiny. All my other cars before were getting shined up every week and eating up my time. Less than perfect vehicles are just freedom. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My Nissan gets this treatment (even though I love the thing more than the Lexus) and totally agree with you on this. Plus when you go places it doesn't matter where or how you park it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agreed. Now you guys need to give up all that climate destroying V8 cars and downsize to 1.0 litres 3 cylinder engines, drive electric cars and give up coal fired power stations.


LOL

I think I posted earlier about telling smug Tesla fans that their 'green' cars are currently powered by coal. More often than not it's a harsh crash to earth.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> I mean, I'm going to keep my GTO that gets 4 MPG.


4 MPG - you hippie

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I put this up a while back but I thought it might be fun to revisit:


Just perfect. I've never watched this one before but have heard him speak a couple times. Thinking like this will destroy most narratives and agendas that plague us and this type of thinking and reasoning could bring us all together. But of course the powers that be will fight this type of thinking till they die.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Having a best friend that owns a tire shop and me knowing way too much about alignments is a big plus.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice! Very nice!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> twss
> 
> I think my last TV had up to 7 or 8. Composite, RGB, antenna, HDMIx2 (or was it three?), VGA, S-Video, and a USB socket. I also had a ton of stuff that I plugged into almost everything: N64, GameCube, PS2, PS3, VHS/DVD combo (used S-Video out), and a cable to plug my laptop into the VGA port. Oh, and I think I also had an old iPod dock that used the front inputs of the VHS player.
> 
> ...


You got a like because I do that last bit as well

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My Nissan gets this treatment (even though I love the thing more than the Lexus) and totally agree with you on this. Plus when you go places it doesn't matter where or how you park it
> 
> Brother of OoO


It feels so good to not worry about the shine or a scratch. Mechanically I keep it top notch and it's still powerful and fun to drive. Just a great car. But it's a very bland design from the start so who cares if it's clean? Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> But what about












Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Happy Vortic won vs Hamilton . Nice to see the little guy sticking it to Swiss a&& holes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Well anything against Swiss watch makers is pretty nice, even if I like Swiss watches

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Patek fans are in the high end forum. They don't come down from their ivory tower to mingle with the people from the lower social circles.


Public forum also have Patek fans, just not owners

Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


Well I can't give you the car, Krusty, but I can let you have this little number for practically nothing: only $38,000.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> It feels so good to not worry about the shine or a scratch. Mechanically I keep it top notch and it's still powerful and fun to drive. Just a great car. But it's a very bland design from the start so who cares if it's clean? Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yep. It's great parking it somewhere and if you're too close to something (but still within the lines) well it's their problem really

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Damn this is just not my day. Flat tire in the afternoon, come home after dinner with my folks and my TV is dead...
> 
> Looks like I've got a legitimate reason to replace the 4-year old 55" Sony flat screen.
> 
> ...


Glad you've already decided against OLED. I had an LG OLED and it got a bad case of burn-in/image retention. Not sure if they've solved the problem but I would stay far away.

I have a 65" Samsung QLED and couldn't be happier. You might want to check them out too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Maybe use "savagepap" as a noun and a verb since "savagepapping" is technically an adjective.


I think there are a lot of members, not just banned ones, who could be used to replace savagepapp

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice! Very nice!
> 
> Brother of OoO


When they built their shop I had a lot of input and consulting with them because I was in the business for so long. Helped them pick out the right alignment equipment and trained my buddy how to do alignments. He's probably one of the best alignment techs around now. Since I'm not doing them anymore. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Which I think is totally ridiculous. A tire is a tire is a tire. And with today's high performance tires there's absolutely no reason why a ZR rated tire poses any issues at all at or slightly above legal highway speeds.


Yeah, I'm a big fan of driving _slightly above_ legal highway speeds. 😇

Wish I still had the Blue Beast...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice. Well anything against Swiss watch makers is pretty nice, even if I like Swiss watches
> 
> Brother of OoO


Alright full transparency I can't stand the Swiss and their smug attitude . Go to Switzerland see how welcoming they are ....NOT. Can't wait to gtfo every time I am there and been there many times . Worse part is Geneva full of themselves thinking they invented gun powder because you know the Swiss all mighty nut sack of a country . Italian Swiss nice German Swiss ok but the others no bloody way .
Yeah I don't like them sorry


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> ...
> 
> Looks like we dodged the bullet with this last one once again. We are so due for a direct hit. It's expected and a normal occurrence.
> 
> ...


OY...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Yeah, do a bit of searching out there on his grifting daughter's diet. It's nuts and it's worth a look. She's a REALLLLL piece of work. JP was promoting it and said he lived on the diet for a long time himself. Then he went MIA about a year after and no one knows if he continued the diet or not (the diet was nothing but beef, salt, and water).


Yeah, I know about that diet. I agree with much of what JP says (not all), but I certainly will not be taking advice on diet and health.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> It's really uncomfortable when it gets hot enough for AC in SF. Still not as bad as August in VA, but pregnancy could put it over the edge.


Yeah, given the normal temps in SF, not many people have A/C...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> OK. Real talk. Is it worth the price? When my wife and I re-do our attic, I really want to add in some form of cooling to the mattress. I am basically a space heater.


We did a cooling mattress cover when we bought our last bed. It keeps the bed a good 10 degrees Fahrenheit cooler than normal. It was beyond worth the price.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> OoO are by and large not Patek fans
> 
> Even watches with nicely decorated movements are nice but the dam thing just sits on your wrist and I certainly wouldn't spend my time staring at it when I take it off
> 
> Brother of OoO


I don't mind that PP pilot watch, but I would never get it when Zenith makes one just as nice (or nice enough for me).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I put this up a while back but I thought it might be fun to revisit:


Did I just watch that guy whine for six and a half minutes and say, "I give up, someone else do something"? What a sad piece of shyt.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> No input from my end other than see if a TV repair service can fix your Sony for a reasonable price.


59, you don't understand the problem. It's not that the 55" TV is dead; it's that Brother Dick _needs_ a new 65" TV...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> It's really uncomfortable when it gets hot enough for AC in SF. Still not as bad as August in VA, but pregnancy could put it over the edge.


She's ready to rip that cord herself. Practically sleeping in a tub full of ice.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't mind that PP pilot watch, but I would never get it when Zenith makes one just as nice (or nice enough for me).


GO has something that looks remarkably similar.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, given the normal temps in SF, not many people have A/C...


And then to open the windows on a day like today and be chocked by fire smoke?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Patek fans are in the high end forum. They don't come down from their ivory tower to mingle with the people from the lower social circles.


When I was at Wempe in NYC, I overheard a conversation between a prospective customer and the SA in the PP section. It was pretty humorous. The discussion was about women buying Rolexes because they couldn't get their hands on an appropriately-sized PP. They agreed it was sad anyone had to stoop a wearing such a pedestrian watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Agreed.
> But is it natural or man made? I'm against deforestation and polluting waterways. Not sure if I can buy off fossil fuel usage and it's effect on the climate. *Sounds a lot more like a fight between people who have oil money vs people who don't.* If we are gonna use "climate change" as a political talking point then I'm out. Knowing first hand about how clean refineries operate and how clean vehicles now operate, and the continuous restrictions and monitoring on both. Everything ran dirty back in the 60-90s. We've done so much better since and still haven't lost a step. Yet the agenda is to still shut it down regardless of the data. It's an internal power power battle.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You're right - it _is_ coming down to who has oil to sell and who doesn't. Every economy whose existence is contingent upon continuously selling oil is going to fight to keep it that way regardless of what it does in the long term.

The rest of us will suffer, that's for sure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agreed. Now you guys need to give up all that climate destroying V8 cars and downsize to 1.0 litres 3 cylinder engines, drive electric cars and give up coal fired power stations.


You forgot to mention the loss of polar ice, which is not good for our white furry friends up there. They can dog-paddle for only so long...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> I mean, I'm going to keep my GTO that gets 4 MPG.


We need pics!!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> OoO are by and large not Patek fans
> 
> Even watches with nicely decorated movements are nice but the dam thing just sits on your wrist and I certainly wouldn't spend my time staring at it when I take it off
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah I never understood the display back hysteria. It's cool to see the movement, but that's not functionally reasonable most of the time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah I never understood the display back hysteria. It's cool to see the movement, but that's not functionally reasonable most of the time.


It's great for showing your friends, "Hey, my watch doesn't need a battery!"

And for killing time while you sit on the can.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I can hope so. I think the fixtures are original from 1991, so who knows; and judging by what they are, they were the cheapest available way back then. And if I screw it up and break it, because I don't think we have bathroom-specific water valves, we'd be SOL* until the nearest plumber gets to us.
> 
> * or "SOW" -- *Shyt Outta Water?*


Nah, being _outta _water is not gonna be your problem. 😄


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL
> 
> I think I posted earlier about telling smug Tesla fans that their 'green' cars are currently powered by coal. More often than not it's a harsh crash to earth.
> 
> Brother of OoO


There's plenty of renewable energy power source in the US. Duke Energy is one of the largest producers in the US.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 4 MPG - you hippie
> 
> Brother of OoO


Tsk, tsk, tsk. Don't encourage him.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> It's great for showing your friends, "Hey, my watch doesn't need a battery!"
> 
> And for killing time while you sit on the can.


Rotor goes up, rotor goes down, rotor goes up, rotor goes down.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Public forum also have Patek fans, just not owners
> 
> Brother of OoO


Right. My apologies. Patek owners don't mingle with people from the lower social class.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Alright full transparency I can't stand the Swiss and their smug attitude . Go to Switzerland see how welcoming they are ....NOT. Can't wait to gtfo every time I am there and been there many times . Worse part is Geneva full of themselves thinking they invented gun powder because you know the Swiss all mighty nut sack of a country . Italian Swiss nice German Swiss ok but the others no bloody way .
> Yeah I don't like them sorry


The Swiss invented gun powder?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> When I was at Wempe in NYC, I overheard a conversation between a prospective customer and the SA in the PP section. It was pretty humorous. The discussion was about women buying Rolexes because they couldn't get their hands on an appropriately-sized PP. They agreed it was sad anyone had to stoop a wearing such a pedestrian watch.


Sounds like the conversation sporty had with his favourite grey dealer about people buying Tudors....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You forgot to mention the loss of polar ice, which is not good for our white furry friends up there. They can dog-paddle for only so long...


That's okay. When the climate change hits the trigger point, the ice age will come and there will be ice again. Good for the polar bears.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Agreed.
> But is it natural or man made? I'm against deforestation and polluting waterways. Not sure if I can buy off fossil fuel usage and it's effect on the climate. Sounds a lot more like a fight between people who have oil money vs people who don't. If we are gonna use "climate change" as a political talking point then I'm out. Knowing first hand about how clean refineries operate and how clean vehicles now operate, and the continuous restrictions and monitoring on both. Everything ran dirty back in the 60-90s. We've done so much better since and still haven't lost a step. Yet the agenda is to still shut it down regardless of the data. It's an internal power power battle.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My prior comment was more TIC. I admit, I'm not educated enough about the issue of fossil fuels to make an intelligent comment or argument for or against it. I try to be environmentally conscious but am I going to run out and install solar panels on my house and trade my M4 in for a Tesla? Hell no. I think it's a balancing act, you know?

And I agree with you on the political side of it. Sadly everything is so political these days and IMO it's f*cking stupid, incredibly stupid.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL
> 
> I think I posted earlier about telling smug Tesla fans that their 'green' cars are currently powered by coal. More often than not it's a harsh crash to earth.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Next let them know where the materials for the batteries come from. They won't like that either. IF someone REALLY wants to reduce their footprint and drive an eco-conscious car then they should get old civics, corollas, etc and refurb them.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Rotor goes up, rotor goes down, rotor goes up, rotor goes down.....


Aww come on, a beautifully decorated movement can be a work of art. I've got plenty of solid case backs too (Sub, IWC, Speedy Reduced), but it's cool when you can see the movement.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Swiss invented gun powder?


No they did not , read again


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Aww come on, a beautifully decorated movement can be a work of art. I've got plenty of solid case backs too (Sub, IWC, Speedy Reduced), but it's cool when you can see the movement.


No no, I do agree about that. I had a Stowa chrono with a highly decorated 7750 that was really nice to look at. Lange has some of the best eye candy.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't mind that PP pilot watch, but I would never get it when Zenith makes one just as nice (or nice enough for me).


I really like the Patek pilot watch too in large part due to the fact that it's the least Patek looking watch in their entire catalog.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> No no, I do agree about that. I had a Stowa chrono with a highly decorated 7750 that was really nice to look at. Lange has some of the best eye candy.


Oh ok, cool. I don't own a PP and don't really know much about them, which is why I asked for any advise when my buddy asked me for help. I'm aware that some believe they are overrated and maybe rest a little too much on their laurels. One thing I have noticed about them that annoyed me is not enough of their watches have display case backs. I feel like if you're considered one of the "holy trinity" and "haute horology" and going to charge those kinds of prices for watches, you'd better have a highly decorated movement and show it off, like what Lange does. IMHO.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Right. My apologies. Patek owners don't mingle with people from the lower social class.


Yes they do, they're called servants

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Swiss invented gun powder?


Yeah I thought it was the Arabic nations, Chinese or Indians who invented it

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> No they did not , read again


That's exactly what you said, no?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh ok, cool. I don't own a PP and don't really know much about them, which is why I asked for any advise when my buddy asked me for help. I'm aware that some believe they are overrated and maybe rest a little too much on their laurels. One thing I have noticed about them that annoyed me is not enough of their watches have display case backs. I feel like if you're considered one of the "holy trinity" and "haute horology" and going to charge those kinds of prices for watches, you'd better have a highly decorated movement and show it off, like what Lange does. IMHO.


I read something about solid case backs among the elite manufacturers years ago. Turns out that PP, Cartier, etc. watchmakers would get loads of requests to engrave the back, so they made it solid.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh ok, cool. I don't own a PP and don't really know much about them, which is why I asked for any advise when my buddy asked me for help. I'm aware that some believe they are overrated and maybe rest a little too much on their laurels. One thing I have noticed about them that annoyed me is not enough of their watches have display case backs. I feel like if you're considered one of the "holy trinity" and "haute horology" and going to charge those kinds of prices for watches, you'd better have a highly decorated movement and show it off, like what Lange does. IMHO.


Patek are as over rated as Rolex are. I think it would be hypocritical to call one and not the other rated.

I don't like The whole old money nature of their branding. I also think terms like 'haute horology' are incredibly pretentious and basically make you sound like a complete and utter wanker.

I think there's a part of me with watches I like to 'look nice and be functional to live through anything', not something that needs to be handled with care

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I read something about solid case backs among the elite manufacturers years ago. Turns out that PP, Cartier, etc. watchmakers would get loads of requests to engrave the back, so they made it solid.


I guess I'm forgetting who the real clientele are. Definitely not us WIS who care about the movements.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I guess I'm forgetting who the real clientele are. Definitely not us WIS who care about the movements.


Right? It started with watch companies Thinking no one would want to see the gears. Then clients said put an engraving on the back. Only in the last 3-4 decades has the demand grown to see the movement.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's exactly what you said, no?


Alright folks I never said the Swiss invented gun powder the Chinese did , I said the Swiss "think they invented" key word THINK meaning when you talk to them they act so smug they make it sound the world revolves around them ..even though everyone knows it does not ...

Original text 
"Worse part is Geneva full of themselves thinking they invented gun powder"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Patek are as over rated as Rolex are. I think it would be hypocritical to call one and not the other rated.
> 
> I don't like The whole old money nature of their branding. I also think terms like 'haute horology' are incredibly pretentious and basically make you sound like a complete and utter wanker.
> 
> ...


GUN so glad you came out , I mean about time someone says it and I could not agree more w you . PP is overrated with all this talk of handing out to the next generation crap and hand polishing by Swiss elves (somehow they polish better than German elves I think not ) and then you see the work of ALS or independents and you go yeah ok PP I don't think so.

I have handled a few PP at my AD and none of them did anything for me. The case aren't intricate, the polish is just that polished and imho none better than other high end manufacturer and the movements are nothing too special to stare at and many look to be more machine made than human handled (some exceptions of course ) . The famous nautilus and the other one w the basketball net dial ate hideous and all of other grandpa looking models scream of yeah OLD. Some hand polishing chamfering and all that jazz but honestly not impressed overall . Laurent Ferrier any day of the week and twice on Sunday


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> GUN so glad you came out , I mean about time someone says it and I could not agree more w you . PP is overrated with all this talk of handing out to the next generation crap and hand polishing by Swiss elves (somehow they polish better than German elves I think not ) and then you see the work of ALS or independents and you go yeah ok PP I don't think so.
> 
> I have handled a few PP at my AD and none of them did anything for me. The case aren't intricate, the polish is just that polished and imho none better than other high end manufacturer and the movements are nothing too special to stare at and many look to be more machine made than human handled (some exceptions of course ) . The famous nautilus and the other one w the basketball net dial ate hideous and all of other grandpa looking models scream of yeah OLD. Some hand polishing chamfering and all that jazz but honestly not impressed overall . Laurent Ferrier any day of the week and twice on Sunday


Ya know, as coarse as it sounds, you're right. I like how the Nautilus looks... or at least I _think_ I do... but I wonder how much I "like" it just because of the name on the dial.

So it's the well-worn question again: should we like the watch any less if it were branded by Invicta?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I don't like the Nautilus or the Aquanaut. A plain YG Calatrava would be nice, but across their product lines, I see a lot more to like in ALS.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Ya know, as coarse as it sounds, you're right. I like how the Nautilus looks... or at least I _think_ I do... but I wonder how much I "like" it just because of the name on the dial.
> 
> So it's the well-worn question again: should we like the watch any less if it were branded by Invicta?


Well my story the other day is five ft away the Invicta sub looked good to me so there is that . I have seen the Nautilus in the metal and my first impression was "man this looks flimsy" . Wasn't my look either . Maybe need to spend more time w one but for the ridiculous price they command ...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh ok, cool. I don't own a PP and don't really know much about them, which is why I asked for any advise when my buddy asked me for help. I'm aware that some believe they are overrated and maybe rest a little too much on their laurels. One thing I have noticed about them that annoyed me is not enough of their watches have display case backs. I feel like if you're considered one of the "holy trinity" and "haute horology" and going to charge those kinds of prices for watches, you'd better have a highly decorated movement and show it off, like what Lange does. IMHO.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Well my story the other day is five ft away the Invicta sub looked good to me so there is that . I have seen the Nautilus in the metal and my first impression was "man this looks flimsy" . Wasn't my look either . Maybe need to spend more time w one but for the ridiculous price they command ...


That's always the issue, right? You feel forced to like something just because it's expensive or popular or "important." I look at the Aquanaut and think no way, not attractive, hate the dial/strap continuity with that grid design. Same with the classic hobnail bezel Calatrava. It's a classic, but not for me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> GUN so glad you came out , I mean about time someone says it and I could not agree more w you . PP is overrated with all this talk of handing out to the next generation crap and hand polishing by Swiss elves (somehow they polish better than German elves I think not ) and then you see the work of ALS or independents and you go yeah ok PP I don't think so.
> 
> I have handled a few PP at my AD and none of them did anything for me. The case aren't intricate, the polish is just that polished and imho none better than other high end manufacturer and the movements are nothing too special to stare at and many look to be more machine made than human handled (some exceptions of course ) . The famous nautilus and the other one w the basketball net dial ate hideous and all of other grandpa looking models scream of yeah OLD. Some hand polishing chamfering and all that jazz but honestly not impressed overall . Laurent Ferrier any day of the week and twice on Sunday


I would prefer this Lange over a Patek personally...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's always the issue, right? You feel forced to like something just because it's expensive or popular or "important." I look at the Aquanaut and think no way, not attractive, hate the dial/strap continuity with that grid design. Same with the classic hobnail bezel Calatrava. It's a classic, but not for me.


That is the reality I suppose we all get influenced from the sub to the speedy to the Nautilus to the RO it is all about forum favorites but realistically if we erased everyone's memory and laid out 50 watches and said pick 5 I sure doubt 50 people would have similar choices and must say it prob would make this hobby a lot more fun


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> If you go into some climate change BS I'm gonna puke. I've been in the hurricane target my entire life. Odd this many turned up all at once but in my 46yrs this is expected. I'm just really pleased with the tracking and prediction technology which is pretty reliable the last 20yrs or so.
> 
> Looks like we dodged the bullet with this last one once again. We are so due for a direct hit. It's expected and a normal occurrence.
> 
> ...


What I said. Just with more years.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I'll admit it. I don't like brown. No brown belts, no brown shoes, no brown wallets, no brown watch straps. Khaki is as close as I'll get with pants. 

The only brown piece of clothing I own is a Kakadu hat.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


>


I'm so glad I bought a Lange, and without knowing how the brotherhood here felt about PP. A PP on me would be very inaccurate indeed!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Enjoy climate change


I've lived long enough to see what people believe is absolutely true being wrong. Biggest problem with cc is no one really going to do anything.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I'll admit it. I don't like brown. No brown belts, no brown shoes, no brown wallets, no brown watch straps. Khaki is as close as I'll get with pants.
> 
> The only brown piece of clothing I own is a Kakadu hat.


Camo then black then brown then army drab.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> I would prefer this Lange over a Patek personally...


I'm an absolute sucker for an outsize date...which means AL&S will always be in my top choices


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Camo then black then brown then army drab.


I have a pair of camo shorts the mrs got me for my birthday. They're blue digi camo  #nobrownstufflol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> The main man behind the campaign against the term has now completely changed his view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It ain't politics it's science which requires honest investigation. Debate has no value. I am currently reading "apolcolypse never". Have not finished but its written by shellenburger.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> That is the reality I suppose we all get influenced from the sub to the speedy to the Nautilus to the RO it is all about forum favorites but realistically if we erased everyone's memory and laid out 50 watches and said pick 5 I sure doubt 50 people would have similar choices and must say it prob would make this hobby a lot more fun


Well I think it's a bit of herd mentality, what gets the most likes on instaface (lol) and people like me, in marketing, do for a living. Get people to buy shyt they don't need. ?

Despite really wanting the RO 15202, I'm so glad I got this instead...










Don't get me wrong, I still like the RO but I've learned to like it without having to ever own it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> TBH, the highlighted part is 100% what I would go for. I've wanted to disconnect from the grid as much as possible.


Electric cars require the grid color me confused.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Made my point. I often say I did my time long ago with no AC etc. It's you young people who can take a turn. 


mav said:


> Climate change is definitely a real thing. I'm all for saving our planet. That being said, where are my keys to my gas guzzling M4? Gonna take a drive down PCH. BRB.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Kinda my POV. I try and offset my carbon use on my car (which I drive MAYBE 1,500 miles a year tops) throughout other areas of my life.


LOL and you have only 1 watch right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You forgot to mention the loss of polar ice, which is not good for our white furry friends up there. They can dog-paddle for only so long...


I've never seen a polar bear except in a zoo.

Ok that was just me kidding.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Electric cars require the grid color me confused.


No grid no electric car 
No big [email protected]@ mining no batteries 
No big [email protected]@ shipping across continents no electric car 
......> No batteries no electric cars


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> It ain't politics it's science which requires honest investigation. Debate has no value. I am currently reading "apolcolypse never". Have not finished but its written by shellenburger.


That is correct it isn't a view it isn't politics it is science end of story.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's plenty of renewable energy power source in the US. Duke Energy is one of the largest producers in the US.


Not close to enough.. And most here know my per peeve of seeing productive land being covered with solar farms. If you gotta do it, put in deserts.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Alright full transparency I can't stand the Swiss and their smug attitude . Go to Switzerland see how welcoming they are ....NOT. Can't wait to gtfo every time I am there and been there many times . Worse part is Geneva full of themselves thinking they invented gun powder because you know the Swiss all mighty nut sack of a country . Italian Swiss nice German Swiss ok but the others no bloody way .
> Yeah I don't like them sorry


Umm..... what about the chocolate?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> That is correct it isn't a view it isn't politics it is science end of story.


LOL and I would never quote dunz I mean lunx about anything.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Umm..... what about the chocolate?


Ok ok I will give them chocolate


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Not close to enough.. And most here know my per peeve of seeing productive land being covered with solar farms. If you gotta do it, put in deserts.


My house is directly across the street from a golf course that closed and half of which was then turned into a solar farm.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Did I just watch that guy whine for six and a half minutes and say, "I give up, someone else do something"? What a sad piece of shyt.


No, he was not whining. Watch it again without the blinders. He was asked a question. He answered it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> No, he was not whining. Watch it again without the blinders. He was asked a question. He answered it.


Godfrey

Greta is the whiner.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> My house is directly across the street from a golf course that closed and half of which was then turned into a solar farm.


LOL I'm OK with that one.. Productive land that may be needed to feed people.

Remember golf courses never closed in NC during lockdowns. Too many rich contributors.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gotta love OoO... Polar bears, insurance, cc, Patek Hurricanes etc.. But for most part it works.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> LOL and I would never quote dunz I mean lunx about anything.


Let's not go into statistics maybe the experts here can tell me a little more about regression analysis and parametric analysis but hey what do I l know .....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Greta is the whiner.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15452414


And she seems so friendly
Feel sorry for her actually being used 
I mean go camping ,hiking go make some s'mores go do stupid crap teenagers do but what a sad life


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> No, he was not whining. Watch it again without the blinders. He was asked a question. He answered it.


He answered it by saying "why bother trying so let's do nothing." Defeatist thinking that gets us nowhere.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15452420


Nice looking cut. Guessing beef, but where you are it could be bison?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Think about all the effort that went into giving me a 4 oz filet with crab meat... 

Anyone ever seen the blades of a wind turbine up close. Saw a set of 3 loaded on semis couple days ago. They are fing huge.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Well I think it's a bit of herd mentality, what gets the most likes on instaface (lol) and people like me, in marketing, do for a living. Get people to buy shyt they don't need.
> 
> Despite really wanting the RO 15202, I'm so glad I got this instead...
> 
> ...


The VC is worlds prettier than the RO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Love it , zero humans


Agreed


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> LOL and you have only 1 watch right?


I can indulge in some hobbies if I offset in others. I don't think anyone is saying you can't enjoy life. Not like everything has to be extreme.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> No grid no electric car
> No big [email protected]@ mining no batteries
> No big [email protected]@ shipping across continents no electric car
> ......> No batteries no electric cars


It's a lot more complex than that. There was a good article posted about the difference in emissions from cradle to grave of an EV vs a typical car. Roughly 20% better from mining to recycling (different stages are better or worse from each vehicle). And variable for location, too.









Climate explained: the environmental footprint of electric versus fossil cars


In New Zealand, where more than 80% of electricity is renewable, the carbon footprint of electric cars is 62% lower than that of fossil cars. But their lithium battery has other environmental impacts.




www.google.com





As battery recycling gets better and greener manufacturing develops, this will only improve.

There are other downsides to lithium mining, though. So it's a mixed bag. Once they can move on from LiOn batteries, you'll have the next game changer.

Problem is that none of this tech gets developed if people don't buy the cars. So while current EVs are not perfect re: green nature, it's fueling (pun intended) the development of better and cleaner tech. It's like trying to get an omelette without a chicken. Gotta get the eggs first.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I put this up a while back but I thought it might be fun to revisit:


Interesting video even the second time around but not supposed to confuse Greta with factual rationale.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't fault them on the rates. I just prefer to use them more judiciously.


I use them every time something leaks or quits working.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Gotta love OoO... Polar bears, insurance, cc, Patek Hurricanes etc.. But for most part it works.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15452420


So you smell that funny smell after eating asparagus?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Agreed.
> But is it natural or man made? I'm against deforestation and polluting waterways. Not sure if I can buy off fossil fuel usage and it's effect on the climate. Sounds a lot more like a fight between people who have oil money vs people who don't. If we are gonna use "climate change" as a political talking point then I'm out. Knowing first hand about how clean refineries operate and how clean vehicles now operate, and the continuous restrictions and monitoring on both. Everything ran dirty back in the 60-90s. We've done so much better since and still haven't lost a step. Yet the agenda is to still shut it down regardless of the data. It's an internal power power battle.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> It's a lot more complex than that. There was a good article posted about the difference in emissions from cradle to grave of an EV vs a typical car. Roughly 20% better from mining to recycling (different stages are better or worse from each vehicle). And variable for location, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of which, I hear backyard chickens are blowing up in NJ (not kidding).


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


>


Neither is McKayla!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> It's a lot more complex than that. There was a good article posted about the difference in emissions from cradle to grave of an EV vs a typical car. Roughly 20% better from mining to recycling (different stages are better or worse from each vehicle). And variable for location, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah cool super complex and you got to feed the electric cars .......with what , trade mills ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Swiss invented gun powder?


China as I recall?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Who else is excited for Mando and Baby Yoda?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nice looking cut. Guessing beef, but where you are it could be bison?


Beef tonite bison last night.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> No input from my end other than see if a TV repair service can fix your Sony for a reasonable price.


Unfortunately tv repair is quite expensive in Hong Kong. Just for them to come and check the darn thing would cost me $100 out the gate. Then the parts and labour for the actually repair itself...

Not sure if I wanna go that route. We'll see.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Speaking of which, I hear backyard chickens are blowing up in NJ (not kidding).


Backyard chickens are a huge topic in my township. A neighbor who used to play on my volleyball team is on the Township Council and has pursued a couple vendettas. The first was against construction of a new municipal building (the existing one is a 40+ year old temporary structure that's falling apart), and the second is against backyard chickens. The latter isn't really consistent with his other anti-regulatory positions, but for whatever reason he's taking it all the way and has gotten himself censured for poorly-chosen comments. A number of people rallied against the censure, crying out against the heavy-handed response to him, apparently unconcerned about the heavy-handed treatment of people who want to keep chickens.

It's comical. We have turkeys and pheasants all over the place. Not many people are actually going to chickens.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Greta is the whiner.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> China as I recall?


What was it like when it happened?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Who else is excited for Mando and Baby Yoda?


Very excited, I am.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Who else is excited for Mando and Baby Yoda?





kiwi71 said:


> Very excited, I am.


Very excited!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


>


Big LIKE for gif of the week.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Backyard chickens are a huge topic in my township. A neighbor who used to play on my volleyball team is on the Township Council and has pursued a couple vendettas. The first was against construction of a new municipal building (the existing one is a 40+ year old temporary structure that's falling apart), and the second is against backyard chickens. The latter isn't really consistent with his other anti-regulatory positions, but for whatever reason he's taking it all the way and has gotten himself censured for poorly-chosen comments. A number of people rallied against the censure, crying out against the heavy-handed response to him, apparently unconcerned about the heavy-handed treatment of people who want to keep chickens.
> 
> It's comical. We have turkeys and pheasants all over the place. Not many people are actually going to chickens.


My buddy lives in Cherry Hill. Sent me this from nearby Haddonfield.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Speaking of which, I hear backyard chickens are blowing up in NJ (not kidding).


I just picked up a dozen eggs from a friend's backyard coop here in Independence! We'd have chickens (and a goat) if we didn't think Rocket would chase them around! LOL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Beef tonite bison last night.


Leaner. Healthier.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> The main thing that matters to me in a TV is the number of inputs. I've still got several game consoles (including my N64.. Zelda OOT FTMFW), and I think it's nicer to switch between them via the TV instead of some third-party switching box.
> 
> Picture quality, IMO, is a wash across the board -- they all look fabulous these days.
> 
> "Smart TV" features... eh, I'd rather disable all that shyt entirely. I want to be able to run the TV without ever connecting it to the internet. I can stream any of our gadgets to the TV anyway.


I use the home theater amplifier as a switcher so I only need 1 HDMI input at the TV's end.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I just picked up a dozen eggs from a friend's backyard coop here in Independence! We'd have chickens (and a goat) if we didn't think Rocket would chase them around! LOL


There are quite a few farmstands around here, including some where you just take the eggs and leave the money. That's a lot easier than taking care of the chickens.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I just picked up a dozen eggs from a friend's backyard coop here in Independence! We'd have chickens (and a goat) if we didn't think Rocket would chase them around! LOL


My cousins live in NW rural NJ. They've had chickens for years. Whenever we visit, we get to enjoy those tasty thangs!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> There are quite a few farmstands around here, including some where you just take the eggs and leave the money. That's a lot easier than taking care of the chickens.


Our backup is a BIL with chickens, ducks, & goats an hour away. Go visit, spoil the nieces, and score some eggs.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Kinda my POV. I try and offset my carbon use on my car (which I drive MAYBE 1,500 miles a year tops) throughout other areas of my life.


I fly in my private jet and say the hell with my carbon footprint while blaming the minions and peasants for destroying the world with their pursuit of capitalism and fossil fuel production. This earth was put here for me, not for the poor and less prosperous.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mav said:


> It's off a bit to the left of center. But bezel misalignment is a feature of all Seiko's so I'm fine with it. At least I know it ain't fake. HAHA


Wabi sabi. Learnt here. 😁


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> I fly in my private jet and say the hell with my carbon footprint while blaming the minions and peasants for destroying the world with their pursuit of capitalism and fossil fuel production. This earth was put here for me, not for the poor and less prosperous.


This is exactly the response I wanted to see.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah cool super complex and you got to feed the electric cars .......with what , trade mills ?


That's taken into account in that math.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I love detailing my car, find it very relaxing.
> 
> I just use wash>claybar>wax
> 
> ...


Does claybar mean take a beer break. Seriously what's claybar mean? I just wash and wax.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> We've been smoky for the last few days too.


Looks like too many cigar smokers have emigrated to Canada.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Yep. Plumber costs in NJ are pretty insane. I mean, good for them. Can be a very tough job sometimes.


Having done most of my plumbing work either I've been very lucky or most jobs are routine fix or switch.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> We have the heat/cooling layer from sleep number. Thing is amazing.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Back in the day we used to call them water beds 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't know if y'all recall I was helping my buddy pick out a Patek. Well he wasn't loving what he was seeing within his $20k budget, so he more than doubled it and pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this an older model? Wondering because they seem to be using a balance cock and not a bridge. I thought bridges and free sprung balance wheels were the current trends in haute horology 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Just saying










#perfection


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Bo the Wonder Dog.
> Never forget.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He's somewhere being mischievous.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> He answered it by saying "why bother trying so let's do nothing." Defeatist thinking that gets us nowhere.


You didn't hear everything he said.

But we'll leave it at that.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Think about all the effort that went into giving me a 4 oz filet with crab meat...
> 
> Anyone ever seen the blades of a wind turbine up close. Saw a set of 3 loaded on semis couple days ago. They are fing huge.


I drove thru Illinois years back and saw the fields. Gotta say it's an amazing sight. Not sure if they are much more than a spectacle but impressive anyways.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I think Samsung has it in the bag as far as total package. They all have some takeaways but Samsung seems to be better of the big 3 at least.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good to know. My 7-8 year 200 USD, no idea about the size, is still going strong. Although around X-MAS time when the kids are home they often complain that I need higher resolution. No thanks, I reply. Who needs to see the boogers up someone's nose 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is this an older model? Wondering because they seem to be using a balance cock and not a bridge. I thought bridges and free sprung balance wheels were the current trends in haute horology
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


All I know is that apparently this 5107G was introduced in 2013 and I think the movement was introduced in 2010, so no, I don't think it very old.









Three On Three: Comparing The Patek Philippe 5170G, The Vacheron Constantin Harmony Chronograph, And The A. Lange & Söhne Datograph Up/Down (VIDEO)


There is something truly special about a hand-finished, manually-wound, in-house chronograph. Today we will compare three of the very best available in the world today.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

If any of you guys use twitter check out our presidents retweet from a couple hours ago. OMG you have to appreciate that guy if anything just for entertainment purposes. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> My caprice is just a DD beater and I rarely even wash it. It's fantastic and liberating having a car that doesn't have to stay shiny. All my other cars before were getting shined up every week and eating up my time. Less than perfect vehicles are just freedom. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My man!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mav said:


> It's off a bit to the left of center. But bezel misalignment is a feature of all Seiko's so I'm fine with it. At least I know it ain't fake. HAHA


If the _hands_ are aligned on a Seiko you're winning.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

The new bluesy is nice








Keep or sell?


I bought a SD43 in 2017 at my local AD.. Intention was to wear it, but strangely enough I never felt like it. Just sold a YM and I'm currently wearing a new 126613 Bluesy 24/7, that's all the Rolex I want. I have other non-Rolex divers I enjoy wearing. The unworn SD43 is a fully stickered...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> It feels so good to not worry about the shine or a scratch. Mechanically I keep it top notch and it's still powerful and fun to drive. Just a great car. But it's a very bland design from the start so who cares if it's clean? Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ditto. I buy it, drive it, service it, fix it if it breaks, then scrap it when it eventually dies. No worries about resale, scratches, cosmetic blemishes, etc., etc. For me it's a tool.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> We did a cooling mattress cover when we bought our last bed. It keeps the bed a good 10 degrees Fahrenheit cooler than normal. It was beyond worth the price.


Anyone have experience of a Tempur bed. Wife bought one (waiting for delivery). We recently tried out a number of beds. I thought our current bed (Dux) was too soft but trying out other beds I realised that our's relatively hard. Due to muscle and neck problems the wife wanted to try Tempur (she's been using their pillows for years). Interested to see if this one works for both of us (I like them hard).


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's great for showing your friends, "Hey, my watch doesn't need a battery!"
> 
> And for killing time while you sit on the can.


And for outing a fake. Although even with the new visible Omega movements fakes are finding their way onto WUS. I hate to think of the number of fake Rolexes currently on the market.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> She's ready to rip that cord herself. Practically sleeping in a tub full of ice.


Years ago friends of ours got tired of waiting. A bit of sex and bam off to the maternity ward. Talk about going out or would it be coming in with a bang


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's okay. When the climate change hits the trigger point, the ice age will come and there will be ice again. Good for the polar bears.


Probably right but neither the polar bears nor we will be here to experience the next ice age in a few thousand years


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Anyone have experience of a Tempur bed. Wife bought one (waiting for delivery). We recently tried out a number of beds. I thought our current bed (Dux) was too soft but trying out other beds I realised that our's relatively hard. Due to muscle and neck problems the wife wanted to try Tempur (she's been using their pillows for years). Interested to see if this one works for both of us (I like them hard).


Haven't tried them but the few I've laid on feel pretty good. We got a new mattress on the way too. Wife picked it out which means I'll probably wake up in pain every morning. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Learnt something new today in WUS, that Seiko was a Bond watch too 😅


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> GUN so glad you came out , I mean about time someone says it and I could not agree more w you . PP is overrated with all this talk of handing out to the next generation crap and hand polishing by Swiss elves (somehow they polish better than German elves I think not ) and then you see the work of ALS or independents and you go yeah ok PP I don't think so.
> 
> I have handled a few PP at my AD and none of them did anything for me. The case aren't intricate, the polish is just that polished and imho none better than other high end manufacturer and the movements are nothing too special to stare at and many look to be more machine made than human handled (some exceptions of course ) . The famous nautilus and the other one w the basketball net dial ate hideous and all of other grandpa looking models scream of yeah OLD. Some hand polishing chamfering and all that jazz but honestly not impressed overall . Laurent Ferrier any day of the week and twice on Sunday


I really, really dislike the Nautilus and Aquanaut (well all genta designed watches although the RO can be okay). But the Nautilus is just vile.

There's a thing around with PP about well you 'need' to like it. I don't. The two references I like are the 5970 with a salmon dial and the breguet dial 5196. That's it. Similar or you, handled them in the flesh and whilst they are nice I also think 'meh'. Their marketing also doesn't win any points from me, in fact it sends things backwards with the whole 'hold onto the next generation'.

The dress watch I love is a VC Patrimony with small seconds.

You're a fan of the lonely island if I remember correctly? The people in the song 'boombox' is what I think of when I think of Patek owners.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Ya know, as coarse as it sounds, you're right. I like how the Nautilus looks... or at least I _think_ I do... but I wonder how much I "like" it just because of the name on the dial.
> 
> So it's the well-worn question again: should we like the watch any less if it were branded by Invicta?


I think what you've put in that paragraph is a test on any watch 'would I love it if it said Invicta (or any other brand you dislike) on the dial'. Well put

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I'll admit it. I don't like brown. No brown belts, no brown shoes, no brown wallets, no brown watch straps. Khaki is as close as I'll get with pants.
> 
> The only brown piece of clothing I own is a Kakadu hat.


Haha I feel that way about black shoes. I don't own a black suit anymore because it means I would have to wear black shoes

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Well I think it's a bit of herd mentality, what gets the most likes on instaface (lol) and people like me, in marketing, do for a living. Get people to buy shyt they don't need.
> 
> Despite really wanting the RO 15202, I'm so glad I got this instead...
> 
> ...


Funny part is I really, really hate social media. Put it bluntly it promotes what's popular, not what is correct; popularity can change in the blink of an eye

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Umm..... what about the chocolate?


Belgian is way, way better. Sadly the good stuff you have to buy from there.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> We recently bought a new bed (Tempur) and they included an AC with the purchase. Probably have many in stock as I can't imagine that they are a big seller in this part of the world


tempur. the way to sleep properly and comfortably.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Gotta love OoO... Polar bears, insurance, cc, Patek Hurricanes etc.. But for most part it works.


Personally I liked OoO a lot more during our goat era

Bro of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Funny part is I really, really hate social media. Put it bluntly it promotes what's popular, not what is correct; popularity can change in the blink of an eye
> 
> Bro of OoO


that's why i am not on social media, among other reasons.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does claybar mean take a beer break. Seriously what's claybar mean? I just wash and wax.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Clay bar removes very fine particles of dirt after washing. Run your hands through waxed paint after it's claybarred and it is amazing

My favourite is wearing active wear and after clay bar and wax you can literally slide off the car

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Just saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't it your PO last week? 

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> If the _hands_ are aligned on a Seiko you're winning.


Really? Anything aligned on a Seiko = fake

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Anyone have experience of a Tempur bed. Wife bought one (waiting for delivery). We recently tried out a number of beds. I thought our current bed (Dux) was too soft but trying out other beds I realised that our's relatively hard. Due to muscle and neck problems the wife wanted to try Tempur (she's been using their pillows for years). Interested to see if this one works for both of us (I like them hard).


I tried one and thought they were quite comfortable. I didn't buy one because it didn't have the springy sensation when you're getting busy

I do find memory foam great for my neck injury though

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> that's why i am not on social media, among other reasons.


Me either although I have to organise my cousins bucks which means my FB account is going to be activated after 8 years. Sigh.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Anyone have experience of a Tempur bed. Wife bought one (waiting for delivery). We recently tried out a number of beds. I thought our current bed (Dux) was too soft but trying out other beds I realised that our's relatively hard. Due to muscle and neck problems the wife wanted to try Tempur (she's been using their pillows for years). Interested to see if this one works for both of us (I like them hard).


TWSS

re tempur, so far best mattress we have tried. So the boss bought all other tempur stuff. Pillows (different sizes), something for the legs, for the back, etc. Tempur even has waterproof bedsheets. So our kids can sleep with us and we dont have to worry about peeing in the bed (happened again just last night).


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I really, really dislike the Nautilus and Aquanaut (well all genta designed watches although the RO can be okay). But the Nautilus is just vile.
> 
> There's a thing around with PP about well you 'need' to like it. I don't. The two references I like are the 5970 with a salmon dial and the breguet dial 5196. That's it. Similar or you, handled them in the flesh and whilst they are nice I also think 'meh'. Their marketing also doesn't win any points from me, in fact it sends things backwards with the whole 'hold onto the next generation'.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with you. PP really does nothing for me. While I really like looking at their movements, their watch designs are dated and just garbage. I get that they are grossly overpriced so of course those who have the means will jump on the higher priced brands for some type status but there are so much better options at PP price levels. And way better options priced less that PP. I'm just not a fan.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Clay bar removes very fine particles of dirt after washing. Run your hands through waxed paint after it's claybarred and it is amazing
> 
> My favourite is wearing active wear and after clay bar and wax you can literally slide off the car
> 
> Bro of OoO


The visual is just violating. Well done. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The wife surprised me with some kind of Bean Box thing. Bean Box could have a twisted meaning. Lol.

Anyways it's some kind of coffee subscription type thing. Three small bags from different coffee companies. Only tried one so far but this stuff is pretty amazing. I'm probably going to order more of this.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pre-work dip & dog walk.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> The visual is just violating. Well done.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Really violating...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Electric cars require the grid color me confused.


Or you can create your own grid like my buddy. He has an array of solar panels feeding a bank of batteries. And if that fails him, he has generator with two 1000 gal propane tanks. Not sure if that's a 6-month supply tho...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Let's not go into statistics maybe the experts here can tell me a little more about regression analysis and parametric analysis but hey what do I l know .....


All you have to do is plug in your data set and hit "go," right? Seems simple enough...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> And she seems so friendly
> Feel sorry for her actually being used
> I mean go camping ,hiking go make some s'mores go do stupid crap teenagers do but what a sad life


Yeah, she admits to being on the autistic spectrum, so there's that...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15452420


NO calories in that entree!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:

"Well I think it's a bit of herd mentality..."

Hey, you sound just like our president!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> The VC is worlds prettier than the RO.


HEY!!

Not saying you're wrong but still...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Went to get a new tv today and happened to catch an amazing sunset


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does claybar mean take a beer break. Seriously what's claybar mean? I just wash and wax.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Dude, you don't know what you're missing. Or more accurately, your car. After rubbing it down with claybar, it's like your car got a new paint job!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Belgian is way, way better. Sadly the good stuff you have to buy from there.
> 
> Bro of OoO


True they have good chocolate


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Me either although I have to organise my cousins bucks which means my FB account is going to be activated after 8 years. Sigh.
> 
> Bro of OoO


What is FB?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you don't know what you're missing. Or more accurately, your car. After rubbing it down with claybar, it's like your car got a new paint job!


Can someone else do the rubbing ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you don't know what you're missing. Or more accurately, your car. After rubbing it down with claybar, it's like your car got a new paint job!


Claybar rhymes with gaybar - I'm out*.









*Not that there's anything wrong with that of course.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Claybar rhymes with gaybar - I'm out*.
> View attachment 15452928
> 
> 
> *Not that there's anything wrong with that of course.


Wait until u see this


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Wait until u see this


Superlube has its place...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Pre-work dip & dog walk.
> View attachment 15452797
> View attachment 15452799
> View attachment 15452801


Did you give Sappie lessons on straps??

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> What is FB?


Facebook (and not f..k buddy as I thought when I first saw FB)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Claybar rhymes with gaybar - I'm out*.
> View attachment 15452928
> 
> 
> *Not that there's anything wrong with that of course.


You,

I've got something to put in you

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dammit rescue tooth I have that song in my head


Brother of OoO


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> If any of you guys use twitter check out our presidents retweet from a couple hours ago. OMG you have to appreciate that guy if anything just for entertainment purposes.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And he did it while bringing peace to the middle east!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Superlube has its place...
> View attachment 15452937


They both seem happy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> What is FB?


a FB is nice to have


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Facebook (and not f..k buddy as I thought when I first saw FB)
> 
> Brother of OoO


Nra


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok topic switch


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Went to get a new tv today and happened to catch an amazing sunset


See? I told you Dick wanted a new TV...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Facebook (and not f..k buddy as I thought when I first saw FB)
> 
> Brother of OoO


It was TIC


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Years ago friends of ours got tired of waiting. A bit of sex and bam off to the maternity ward. Talk about going out or would it be coming in with a bang


Hahaha


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Also, who runs the numbers on OoO and SoOoO posts? I want to see if I'm "in" yet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Pre-work dip & dog walk.
> View attachment 15452797
> View attachment 15452799
> View attachment 15452801


Enough with the feet already!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Enough with the feet already!


The dogs' or mine? They're eight to my two.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> The dogs' or mine? They're eight to my two.


The dogs are OK.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ok ok I will give them chocolate


I thought Swedes (Marabou) made the best chocolate


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Let's not go into statistics maybe the experts here can tell me a little more about regression analysis and parametric analysis but hey what do I l know .....


When I teach multivariate stats I always tell my students to keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> It's a lot more complex than that. There was a good article posted about the difference in emissions from cradle to grave of an EV vs a typical car. Roughly 20% better from mining to recycling (different stages are better or worse from each vehicle). And variable for location, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Current discussion in Sweden is classifying the Volvo XC60 Hybrid (Sweden had to deviate from EU standards - clearly no lobbying affected their decision). OK if the driver is using battery power but once they switch over to petrol it's a guzzler.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Electric cars require the grid color me confused.


The thing is, electricity isn't a power _source_ - it's a means of _transmission_. Like how the wheels of diesel locomotives aren't actually driven by diesel fuel, they're driven by electric motors, so you can replace the diesel-fueled electric generators with some other kind of generator.

Like Bro Al was saying, it's in the oil (and coal) companies' best interest to keep feeding us oil, so they're the ones lobbying the hardest to keep us from trying other sources. We should instead work on building smaller, more-distributed electric generator centers (solar, water, wind, modular nuclear, whatever) rather than the large (and vulnerable) multi-state grids we have now. Military bases are already trying their hardest to be self-sustaining (the airbase in Yuma, AZ, has more solar panels in one location than I've seen anywhere else). And when utility companies start to understand that they're in the business of selling energy and not oil-n-coal, this kind of change should happen faster.

We've had large-scale change before, of course. How long has it been since we used horses in New York City? Remember when we didn't have a gas station on every corner, and freeways didn't exist? I dunno about anyone else, but I think it'd be great to walk to my car and it always has "a full tank of gas", except that this time it's a fully-charged battery or fuel cell tank. Hell, I'd switch to owning only an electric car and either rent a gas car or take a train if I want to visit the family on vacation (whenever _that_ happens again).

I still think that if the Rockefellers and their kind hadn't fought so hard for their self-interests, pushing their oil monopoly over everything else, electric vehicle development would be a lot farther along by now, including infrastructure and battery chemistry.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


>


and no balance cock!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> China as I recall?


Correct. Your prize, a box of fireworks, is in the mail


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Unfortunately tv repair is quite expensive in Hong Kong. Just for them to come and check the darn thing would cost me $100 out the gate. Then the parts and labour for the actually repair itself...
> 
> Not sure if I wanna go that route. We'll see.


Because of how inexpensive it is to simply replace and our recycling facilities filling up, a few years ago our government decided to subsidise repairs of washing machines, stoves, etc. Not sure if TVs were on their list


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> As battery recycling gets better and greener manufacturing develops, this will only improve.
> 
> *There are other downsides to lithium mining, though. So it's a mixed bag. Once they can move on from LiOn batteries, you'll have the next game changer.*
> 
> Problem is that none of this tech gets developed if people don't buy the cars. So while current EVs are not perfect re: green nature, it's fueling (pun intended) the development of better and cleaner tech. It's like trying to get an omelette without a chicken. Gotta get the eggs first.


Yup. Remember when car batteries were only lead-acid? And then nickel-cadmium batteries came along as the more power-dense alternative (even though they're used for motive power and not so much storage)? We could technically run a Tesla off a bank of lead-acid batteries even if it's just once around the block; it was the improvement in battery chemistry that made longer ranges and higher speeds feasible.

Comparatively speaking, battery tech is still barely into the stage where internal combustion engines were a hundred and fifty years ago. It _should_ be farther along, yeah, but I think it'll move more quickly now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> See? I told you Dick wanted a new TV...


Considered the repair route but it was quickly dismissed. Called up Sony Hong Kong and they gave me an estimate of US$200-$800 depending on what parts are needed.

Since that's easily up to almost 25% of a new TV Mrs Mui agreed it's better to go with a new one.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> mav said:
> 
> "Well I think it's a bit of herd mentality..."
> 
> Hey, you sound just like our president!


I hope not, if so, come to LA and slap me silly.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Unfortunately tv repair is quite expensive in Hong Kong. Just for them to come and check the darn thing would cost me $100 out the gate. Then the parts and labour for the actually repair itself...
> 
> Not sure if I wanna go that route. We'll see.


Oh yeah --

@mui.richard Are there any guides here that would apply to your TV?


https://www.ifixit.com/Search?query=sony%20tv


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> I fly in my private jet and say the hell with my carbon footprint while blaming the minions and peasants for destroying the world with their pursuit of capitalism and fossil fuel production. This earth was put here for me, not for the poor and less prosperous.


@sportura hacked JMod's account


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Who else is excited for Mando and Baby Yoda?


Never heard of it ;(


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does claybar mean take a beer break. Seriously what's claybar mean? I just wash and wax.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Rub a bar of clay on the paint surface and it'll pick up dust particles and keep them in the clay itself. Kinda like how you can use Silly Putty to grab dust out of small crevices. You'd spray a lubricant (twss) so the clay can glide freely (twss) but the dust itself should lift off straight into the clay rather than be dragged across the paint.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought Swedes (Marabou) made the best chocolate
> 
> View attachment 15453174


About as good as Caribou


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


> Learnt something new today in WUS, that Seiko was a Bond watch too 😅
> View attachment 15452698


YKYAWISW* you see this gif during breakfast and it's the funniest thing you've seen online so far that day

*You Know You're A WIS When


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. Remember when car batteries were only lead-acid? And then nickel-cadmium batteries came along as the more power-dense alternative (even though they're used for motive power and not so much storage)? We could technically run a Tesla off a bank of lead-acid batteries even if it's just once around the block; it was the improvement in battery chemistry that made longer ranges and higher speeds feasible.
> 
> Comparatively speaking, battery tech is still barely into the stage where internal combustion engines were a hundred and fifty years ago. It _should_ be farther along, yeah, but I think it'll move more quickly now.


Right. So everyone kind of crapping on EVs since they aren't 100% green or whatever are sort of out to lunch right now. It's a pretty poor argument since the tech is very, very new and hasn't had any chance to mature in comparison to ICEs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> You didn't hear everything he said.
> 
> But we'll leave it at that.


If his intent was to say that no, "humanity" won't get along well enough to fight climate change because humanity itself is too stubborn and selfish to do it, and that our current global economy is too reliant on perpetuating the fossil fuel status quo and isn't ready for such a huge change, then yeah, I guess that's also the answer he gave.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Clay bar removes very fine particles of dirt after washing. Run your hands through waxed paint after it's claybarred and it is amazing
> 
> My favourite is wearing active wear and after clay bar and wax you can literally slide off the car
> 
> Bro of OoO


N
R
A
(I'll do this a lot, I'm sure)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> About as good as Caribou


Just not as gamey.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I tried one and thought they were quite comfortable. I didn't buy one because it didn't have the springy sensation when you're getting busy
> 
> I do find memory foam great for my neck injury though
> 
> Bro of OoO


You mean you don't thoroughly test mattresses in the store?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you don't know what you're missing. Or more accurately, your car. After rubbing it down with claybar, it's like your car got a new paint job!


Googled and found a kit at my local parts store. I need to give the cars a once over before winter so the advice was timely.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Superlube has its place...
> View attachment 15452937


That bear has more of a smile than the girl.

We've been told that when a grizzly attacks you are supposed to lie down and pretend you're dead. No way do I plan to be violated by a bear!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> You mean you don't thoroughly test mattresses in the store?


GF
The "director" in this other skit is wearing a white DJ36: (@ 1:35)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Enough with the feet already!


Yeah. Don't feed @sportura fetish


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> The wife surprised me with some kind of Bean Box thing. Bean Box could have a twisted meaning. Lol.
> 
> Anyways it's some kind of coffee subscription type thing. Three small bags from different coffee companies. Only tried one so far but this stuff is pretty amazing. I'm probably going to order more of this.
> 
> ...


How much for the subscription? Too lazy to Google.. lol

We have two full bags of ground coffee from Costco in the pantry, but I'm starting to think it would just plain taste better if we had fresher coffee. I'm probably just too lazy to grind up beans every morning.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, she admits to being on the autistic spectrum, so there's that...


You say "admits" as it she did something wrong to be autistic.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Ok topic switch


"topic switch"

Dude, I'm still eating... c'mon, man...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh yeah --
> 
> @mui.richard Are there any guides here that would apply to your TV?
> 
> ...


Zero result returned from search. You can try searching, the model is KD-55X9300D. I tried seaching with different key words but still nothing...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Considered the repair route but it was quickly dismissed. Called up Sony Hong Kong and they gave me an estimate of US$200-$800 depending on what parts are needed.
> 
> Since that's easily up to almost 25% of a new TV Mrs Mui agreed it's better to go with a new one.


en ar ay

Gotta go with the boss


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> If his intent was to say that no, "humanity" won't get along well enough to fight climate change because humanity itself is too stubborn and selfish to do it, and that our current global economy is too reliant on perpetuating the fossil fuel status quo and isn't ready for such a huge change, then yeah, I guess that's also the answer he gave.


You are way off. He was being realistic about what can be done about climate change (in absolute terms and in the context of political circumstances) and did say that the best use of resources (as opposed to bleating about global warming while having no solution) would be to deal with poverty and early childhood nutrition worldwide. It is the lack of child nutrition that prevents brains from developing to their greatest potential. He cited Dr. Bjorn Lomberg's works, including "How to improve the world with $75 billion".

Ok, to break it down more, he criticizes those like Greta and her ilk for not having a plan, and for ignoring all of the other problems that this world has, And for virtue signaling.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> You are way off. He was being realistic about what can be done about climate change (in absolute terms and in the context of political circumstances) and did say that the best use of resources (as opposed to bleating about global warming while having no solution) would be to deal with poverty and early childhood nutrition worldwide. It is the lack of child nutrition that prevents brains from developing to their greatest potential. He cited Dr. Bjorn Lomberg's works, including "How to improve the world with $75 billion".
> 
> Ok, to break it down more, he criticizes those like Greta and her ilk* for not having a plan*, and for ignoring all of the other problems that this world has, And for virtue signaling.


"Not having a plan" is where he's incredibly mistaken and shows that he has already given up.

Childhood nutrition and eliminating poverty, _yes,_ that's part of the solution, too. (edit: except for the caveat that putting this kind of responsibility on a historically underserved population is yet another way to kick the can down the road)

But what bugs me most about his *****ing is that it sounds like he wants a single organization, or even a single individual, to hold the single key to everything, and he's upset that it can't be done by just one of anyone. That's just not going to get anywhere, because it _will_ require a lot of paths to be taken.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> The thing is, electricity isn't a power _source_ - it's a means of _transmission_. Like how the wheels of diesel locomotives aren't actually driven by diesel fuel, they're driven by electric motors, so you can replace the diesel-fueled electric generators with some other kind of generator.
> 
> Like Bro Al was saying, it's in the oil (and coal) companies' best interest to keep feeding us oil, so they're the ones lobbying the hardest to keep us from trying other sources. We should instead work on building smaller, more-distributed electric generator centers (solar, water, wind, modular nuclear, whatever) rather than the large (and vulnerable) multi-state grids we have now. Military bases are already trying their hardest to be self-sustaining (the airbase in Yuma, AZ, has more solar panels in one location than I've seen anywhere else). And when utility companies start to understand that they're in the business of selling energy and not oil-n-coal, this kind of change should happen faster.
> 
> ...


Really?

You mean is it ain't for the Rockefellers etc Elon wouldn't have spent the money he poured into his space program and used that to develop new battery tech instead?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So Mrs Mav is volunteering for the Biden campaign on their spamming texting team.

One guy replies to her, "You sound hot. I'll vote for Biden if you show me your pic."

She sends him a link to this...










The guy... "I'M VOTING FOR JOE" 😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

We grind this up fresh for breakfast and after dinner. 







I don't mind grinding my own beans, but sometimes it's nice to get SWMBO to do it.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

mav said:


> Who else is excited for Mando and Baby Yoda?


Nerd Alert!!

p.s. My son and I can't wait. Let's skip September and October.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

****, 20 pages to catch.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> The green Willard has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wooden jars. 😁


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> So Mrs Mav is volunteering for the Biden campaign on their spamming texting team.
> 
> One guy replies to her, "You sound hot. I'll vote for Biden if you show me your pic."
> 
> ...


I actually find it quite annoying when both sides are texting me wanting to know if I support their candidate.

I responded to the democrat texter with this:










Now I have to find a good emoji of Joey to send to the GOP texters...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> We *grind this up fresh for breakfast and after dinner*.
> View attachment 15453376
> 
> I don't mind grinding my own beans, but sometimes it's nice to get SWMBO to do it.


yep, me too


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> For me it's this today:


This is the original bracelet from this set?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> "Not having a plan" is where he's incredibly mistaken and shows that he has already given up.
> 
> Childhood nutrition and eliminating poverty, _yes,_ that's part of the solution, too. (edit: except for the caveat that putting this kind of responsibility on a historically underserved population is yet another way to kick the can down the road)
> 
> But what bugs me most about his *****ing is that it sounds like he wants a single organization, or even a single individual, to hold the single key to everything, and he's upset that it can't be done by just one of anyone. That's just not going to get anywhere, because it _will_ require a lot of paths to be taken.


We disagree, and that's cool.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> So Mrs Mav is volunteering for the Biden campaign on their spamming texting team.
> 
> One guy replies to her, "You sound hot. I'll vote for Biden if you show me your pic."
> 
> ...


This was the conversation I had with a spam/texter. I was kind of hoping she'd try a little harder. Even if I'm not voting for Joe, doesn't mean I'm decided on voting for Trump...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> I actually find it quite annoying when both sides are texting me wanting to know if I support their candidate.
> 
> I responded to the democrat texter with this:
> 
> ...


It is super annoying, especially if you live in a swing state.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Really?
> 
> You mean is it ain't for the Rockefellers etc Elon wouldn't have spent the money he poured into his space program and used that to develop new battery tech instead?


Somebody before Elon (and his ill-gotten emerald mine money); and on top of that, who knows if a lot of armed conflicts would've been avoided entirely since countries wouldn't have been fighting over oil...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> This is the original bracelet from this set?


Yes, it's the 2nd gen Speedy Reduced 3539.50.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Anyone have experience of a Tempur bed. Wife bought one (waiting for delivery). We recently tried out a number of beds. I thought our current bed (Dux) was too soft but trying out other beds I realised that our's relatively hard. Due to muscle and neck problems the wife wanted to try Tempur (she's been using their pillows for years). Interested to see if this one works for both of us (I like them hard).


I've had a temper-pedic brand bed for years. Absolutely love it - no complaints, but to be fair, I haven't used much else like the new sleep number beds, etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't like the Nautilus or the Aquanaut. A plain YG Calatrava would be nice, but across their product lines, I see a lot more to like in ALS.


Nautilus is a cool design, Aquanaut very clear and neat watch. However, I look more and more towards Lange. The 1815 series is gorgeous.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> This was the conversation I had with a spam/texter. I was kind of hoping she'd try a little harder. Even if I'm not voting for Joe, doesn't mean I'm decided on voting for Trump...


Typical.

They are told not to be combative, be nice, courteous, compassionate, empathic, blah blah blah. F that noise. Stop being a bunch of sissies. I volunteer too but for obvious reasons I have no direct contact with voters. ? But if you see a TV ad, you can think of me.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> China as I recall?


You're right. And the creator and co-founder of Patek Philippe is a Pole - Antoni Patek.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

ithardin said:


> I just picked up a dozen eggs from a friend's backyard coop here in Independence! We'd have chickens (and a goat) if we didn't think Rocket would chase them around! LOL


I believe that every guy of working age should have a goat ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Somebody before Elon (and his ill-gotten emerald mine money); and on top of that, who knows if a lot of armed conflicts would've been avoided entirely since countries wouldn't have been fighting over oil...


Haven't countries been fighting way BEFORE the discovery of oil? Before the industrial revolution? 
Countries are like kids and oil is the candy, they will always fight. 
5G ring any bells?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Never heard of it ;(


same here


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> You say "admits" as it she did something wrong to be autistic.


Well said Bsi I shall give you a


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


> True they have good chocolate


I have lived in Belgium for a while, the chocolate is delicious there!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought Swedes (Marabou) made the best chocolate
> 
> View attachment 15453174


Swedes produce the cheapest furniture.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> We grind this up fresh for breakfast and after dinner.
> View attachment 15453376
> 
> I don't mind grinding my own beans, but sometimes it's nice to get SWMBO to do it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Well said Bsi I shall give you a


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Haven't countries been fighting way BEFORE the discovery of oil? Before the industrial revolution?
> Countries are like kids and oil is the candy, they will always fight.
> 5G ring any bells?


Yup. If they weren't fighting about oil, they'd be fighting over cobalt mines (needed for batteries), or anything else. They'll find something.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> ****, 20 pages to catch.


Alert us after you've caught up and BT will administer the quiz to test your comprehension of important stuff posted.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> The green Willard has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at Timeless yesterday and took a couple of pictures of the Green Willard you bought compared to my SLA033.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I actually find it quite annoying when both sides are texting me wanting to know if I support their candidate.
> 
> I responded to the democrat texter with this:
> 
> ...


Every time I get a political text no matter which party, I've found it helpful to text back "STOP" that seems to be working this season.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> We disagree, and that's cool.


But I think our side is more subtle than theirs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> This was the conversation I had with a spam/texter. I was kind of hoping she'd try a little harder. Even if I'm not voting for Joe, doesn't mean I'm decided on voting for Trump...











Always a third party candidate.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I was at Timeless yesterday and took a couple of pictures of the Green Willard you bought compared to my SLA033.


The SLA033 looks so good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> You're right. And the creator and co-founder of Patek Philippe is a Pole - Antoni Patek.


Didn't know that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> This was the conversation I had with a spam/texter. I was kind of hoping she'd try a little harder. Even if I'm not voting for Joe, doesn't mean I'm decided on voting for Trump...


You should have texted back: "Is that all you got?" "I would really like you to change my mind"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I believe that every guy of working age should have a goat ...


In fact a goat is the official OoO mascot.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> The SLA033 looks so good.


It's been a real sleeper and one of my favorites. I think only 2500 made and not a bad idea to grab one as they're undervalued right now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> In fact a goat is the official OoO mascot.


The dog's going, "Are you hearing this shyt??"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> It's been a real sleeper and one of my favorites. I think only 2500 made and not a bad idea to grab one as they're undervalued right now.


I agree. I thought of getting one instead of the SPB153, but I really like the green and I already had too many other black watches.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> In fact a goat is the official OoO mascot.


Zohan loved goats very much. 😛


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> This was the conversation I had with a spam/texter. I was kind of hoping she'd try a little harder. Even if I'm not voting for Joe, doesn't mean I'm decided on voting for Trump...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I agree. I thought of getting one instead of the SPB153, but I really like the green and I already had too many other black watches.


The SPB153 almost looks black in certain lighting and is very subtle in texture. The primary difference between the Seiko 8Lxx and 6Rxx movements is I think Seiko goes to greater lengths to regulate their 8L movements, or at least that's been my limited experience.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> How much for the subscription? Too lazy to Google.. lol
> 
> We have two full bags of ground coffee from Costco in the pantry, but I'm starting to think it would just plain taste better if we had fresher coffee. I'm probably just too lazy to grind up beans every morning.


Not sure but looks like maybe $25/mo depending on how much you order. I usually grind a few days worth at a time.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Home on a wed afternoon.. odd

I can't say much about it.
But I'm home the next 6 weeks until my next job.. a 6 week paid vacation if you will 

In any event.. Unrelated.. my last patient was an intubated hiv+ guy in ICU who ran out of propofol and was coughing on the vent as I worked on getting a catheter in him (which I did successfully, mind you).
5 days ago, so hopefully with all the protections... I'll be fine.

Currently exercising longer and day / swing trading stocks for extra income and to pass the time.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> The SPB153 almost looks black in certain lighting and is very subtle in texture. The primary difference between the Seiko 8Lxx and 6Rxx movements is I think Seiko goes to greater lengths to regulate their 8L movements, or at least that's been my limited experience.


Yeah I didn't notice until this morning when I was out walking my dog that it had a bit of a sunburst texture, that's very subtle, and only noticeable under the bright sun. And I think you're correct about the movements and regulation. Mine is a bit better today, at +13 sec. At least it's running within spec and that's all I really care about.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> In any event.. Unrelated.. my last patient was an intubated hiv+ guy in ICU who ran out of propofol and was coughing on the vent as I worked on getting a catheter in him (which I did successfully, mind you).
> 5 days ago, so hopefully with all the protections... I'll be fine.


pics or gtfo

But seriously, damn, hope you stay okay.

Add hot sauce to your menu as a symptom checker.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Not sure but looks like maybe $25/mo depending on how much you order. I usually grind a few days worth at a time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think the bagged coffee we get is $13 per 40 ounces, and maybe we get one bag per month (I'll try to pay better attention next time we go to the store). It'll be hard to get my CFO to sign off on the subscription idea.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> pics or gtfo
> 
> But seriously, damn, hope you stay okay.
> 
> Add hot sauce to your menu as a symptom checker.


Always got my Sriracha!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Always got my Sriracha!


The day I can't taste my hot sauce is the day I'm calling the ER.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Also, who runs the numbers on OoO and SoOoO posts? I want to see if I'm "in" yet.


The numbers stoped with the new format as you can't see posts per thread 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Current discussion in Sweden is classifying the Volvo XC60 Hybrid (Sweden had to deviate from EU standards - clearly no lobbying affected their decision). OK if the driver is using battery power but once they switch over to petrol it's a guzzler.
> 
> View attachment 15453196


That's a bit like turbos. They're more efficient when you drive normally but shove the foot to the floor and turbos still love a drink

Brother of OoO


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> The day I can't taste my hot sauce is the day I'm calling the ER.


I almost put the hot sauce on my lunch


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> The thing is, electricity isn't a power _source_ - it's a means of _transmission_. Like how the wheels of diesel locomotives aren't actually driven by diesel fuel, they're driven by electric motors, so you can replace the diesel-fueled electric generators with some other kind of generator.
> 
> Like Bro Al was saying, it's in the oil (and coal) companies' best interest to keep feeding us oil, so they're the ones lobbying the hardest to keep us from trying other sources. We should instead work on building smaller, more-distributed electric generator centers (solar, water, wind, modular nuclear, whatever) rather than the large (and vulnerable) multi-state grids we have now. Military bases are already trying their hardest to be self-sustaining (the airbase in Yuma, AZ, has more solar panels in one location than I've seen anywhere else). And when utility companies start to understand that they're in the business of selling energy and not oil-n-coal, this kind of change should happen faster.
> 
> ...


This! Well put and it's the sad truth

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think the bagged coffee we get is $13 per 40 ounces, and maybe we get one bag per month (I'll try to pay better attention next time we go to the store). It'll be hard to get my CFO to sign off on the subscription idea.


Yeah I really don't have much info on what she ordered. There's some little assortment bags and if you find one you really like, you can order a larger bag. I am pretty particular about my coffee so not sure how long this will go on for. It's taken me years to find my everyday coffee that the wife and I both agree on.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

delco714 said:


> I almost put the hot sauce on my lunch


I'm not seeing much meat there....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Mine is a bit better today, at +13 sec. At least it's running .


fify


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

delco714 said:


> I almost put the hot sauce on my lunch


Mashed potatoes on top ...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Merv said:


> I'm not seeing much meat there....


Bro, there's 1.5lb of chicken under the fruit and veggies 

Since I'm not actually "working", I've increased my workouts 30-60 minutes longer than the 65-75m they already were. I plan to get in even better shape by next month! To add to that, I do eat about 160-200g of protein a day!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> This was the conversation I had with a spam/texter. I was kind of hoping she'd try a little harder. Even if I'm not voting for Joe, doesn't mean I'm decided on voting for Trump...












Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Nautilus is a cool design, Aquanaut very clear and neat watch.


You lose a lot of OoO cred for this statement

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah I really don't have much info on what she ordered. There's some little assortment bags and if you find one you really like, you can order a larger bag. I am pretty particular about my coffee so not sure how long this will go on for. It's taken me years to find my everyday coffee that the wife and I both agree on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Maybe we can give it a shot anyway. $25/mo doesn't seem too bad in terms of our food spending, and maybe she can start to enjoy coffee, too.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Mashed potatoes on top ...


Homemade tzatziki (green yogurt sauce).I use it as dressing

Non fat greek yogurt (large container)
2tbsp Olive oil
Salt, pepper
Pulped and strained cucumber
Fresh dill
Fresh garlic
Half a fresh squeezed lemon

You can use as much as you want!! Super healthy, high in protein


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> I almost put the hot sauce on my lunch


This is real close to the lunches I built for myself at the chow hall. Throw some red onions, banana peppers, and jalapenos in there for some zing.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Home on a wed afternoon.. odd
> 
> I can't say much about it.
> But I'm home the next 6 weeks until my next job.. a 6 week paid vacation if you will
> ...


Hope you'll be okay!

Brother of OoO


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You lose a lot of OoO cred for this statement
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Homemade tzatziki (green yogurt sauce).I use it as dressing
> 
> Non fat greek yogurt (large container)
> 2tbsp Olive oil
> ...


And if you dump a lot of dill in it, super tasty

Brother of OoO


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> fify


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> This is real close to the lunches I built for myself at the chow hall. Throw some red onions, banana peppers, and jalapenos in there for some zing.


Ohh well arent you fancy 

My salad:
4 handfuls of mixed spring mix and baby spinach
Half a cucumber, halved and sliced thinly
5 or 6 quartered strawberries
5 quartered cherry tomatoes
1 diced clementine orange
Two hard-boiled eggs
Half hass avocado
About 1/4c of my yogurt sauce
1-2 cups of diced grilled chicken breast
Sometimes - walnuts

I **** you not, you will feel amazing after you eat this.. After fasting since dinner last night, and a huge workout, this lunch is everything you could ask for!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe we can give it a shot anyway. $25/mo doesn't seem too bad in terms of our food spending, and maybe she can start to enjoy coffee, too.


GF

Looking at their site, maybe I'd be spending $40 or 80/mo if I switch to it full-time. I brew a small "5-cup" pot each morning, so maybe that'd count as 30 cups per week.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Bro, there's 1.5lb of chicken under the fruit and veggies
> 
> Since I'm not actually "working", I've increased my workouts 30-60 minutes longer than the 65-75m they already were. I plan to get in even better shape by next month! To add to that, I do eat about 160-200g of protein a day!


Good stuff bro. Give us a summary of your workout philosophy. What aesthetic vibe are you going for? The lean and mean Usain Bolt kind of appearance, or the brute manly muscular force of a Serena Williams?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And if you dump a lot of dill in it, super tasty
> 
> Brother of OoO


The whole bundle hahaha.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Merv said:


> Good stuff bro. Give us a summary of your workout philosophy. What aesthetic vibe are you going for? The lean and mean Usain Bolt kind of appearance, or the brute manly muscular force of a Serena Williams?


I almost spit out my chia açai smoothy 

Think, rocky IV final fight


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Ohh well arent you fancy
> 
> My salad:
> 4 handfuls of mixed spring mix and baby spinach
> ...


Yeah, the closest I ever got to seeing a six-pack was when this was most of my lunch. Little bit of everything, all clean eatin'.

And I very much miss spending just five bucks for all-you-can-eat, too.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Merv said:


> Good stuff bro. Give us a summary of your workout philosophy. What aesthetic vibe are you going for? The lean and mean Usain Bolt kind of appearance, or the brute manly muscular force of a Serena Williams?


Usain's legs, Serena's chest, the face of ... young Alain Delon.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Homemade tzatziki (green yogurt sauce).I use it as dressing
> 
> Non fat greek yogurt (large container)
> 2tbsp Olive oil
> ...


I got two kids don't have time to pulp a cucumber (#twss) but it looks good


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Good stuff bro. Give us a summary of your workout philosophy. What aesthetic vibe are you going for? The lean and mean Usain Bolt kind of appearance, or the brute manly muscular force of a Serena Williams?












Or


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Brethren, 

I’m looking to make a deal between a Rolex explorer II ref 16570 or a Panerai Pam01312. Do you have a recommendation? It’s old vs new. Classic v. Contemporary. No need for lengthy analysis. Just looking for general thoughts. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I got two kids don't have time to pulp a cucumber (#twss) but it looks good


Peel, seed, rough chop, small blender/smoothie maker, then put the stuff in a nut bag (you HEARD me right), and squeeze the juices out of the nut bag.

Then you can place the pulp in the yogurt


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

From the Omega Boutique


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Looking at their site, maybe I'd be spending $40 or 80/mo if I switch to it full-time. I brew a small "5-cup" pot each morning, so maybe that'd count as 30 cups per week.


Dunno. Looks like I'll get two pots out of each taster bag. I think it's worth a couple taster boxes maybe. The one I posted is a great coffee though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Look at this delicate little flower. So petite, so enchanting.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

abd26 said:


> Brethren,
> 
> I'm looking to make a deal between a Rolex explorer II ref 16570 or a Panerai Pam01312. Do you have a recommendation? It's old vs new. Classic v. Contemporary. No need for lengthy analysis. Just looking for general thoughts. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oof. Pam01312 is my choice (if I didn't prefer hand wound Pam, especially). Not an explorer 2 guy, personally, but these are way different and very nice pieces.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> From the Omega Boutique


It's a trap
Spelt "their" wrong
They better hit that one out of the park tho. That's a big anniversary


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

abd26 said:


> Brethren,
> 
> I'm looking to make a deal between a Rolex explorer II ref 16570 or a Panerai Pam01312. Do you have a recommendation? It's old vs new. Classic v. Contemporary. No need for lengthy analysis. Just looking for general thoughts. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


As for everyday use of a discreet Rolex watch. If, however, to show off, because you can see him on his paws from a distance - Panerai. These are two completely different watches.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


>


Pussy pumping?

I'll get my coat...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Hang on, those annoying political texts are sent by REAL HUMANS?!?! AND UNPAID ones to boot? WTF, there guys are dropping like a BILLION dollars each on this campaign and folks are willing to slave for free doing the job of a spam bot???

I'm totally gonna red pill the next texter that hits me up. Shouldn't be too hard to flip a supporter of either candidate


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Hang on, those annoying political texts are sent by REAL HUMANS?!?! AND UNPAID ones to boot? WTF, there guys are dropping like a BILLION dollars each on this campaign and folks are willing to slave for free doing the job of a spam bot???
> 
> I'm totally gonna red pill the next texter that hits me up. Shouldn't be too hard to flip a supporter of either candidate


Here's a Text to me from today. I thought he'd get the message with my Kanye picture. He didn't.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> I'm not seeing much meat there....


I'm sure there's a medium rare tenderloin under all that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Bro, there's 1.5lb of chicken under the fruit and veggies
> 
> Since I'm not actually "working", I've increased my workouts 30-60 minutes longer than the 65-75m they already were. I plan to get in even better shape by next month! To add to that, I do eat about 160-200g of protein a day!


Nra


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

delco714 said:


> It's a trap
> Spelt "their" wrong
> They better hit that one out of the park tho. That's a big anniversary


It was actually from the on-site watchmaker at that boutique so not a corporate generated email.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> It was actually from the on-site watchmaker at that boutique so not a corporate generated email.


I know. I was being facetious lol


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Just saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur! #Guinness


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You lose a lot of OoO cred for this statement
> 
> Brother of OoO


One prefers what one prefers. We all spend way too much money on wrist jewelry. Basically we're debating which of us make the fewest marginal choices.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


>


#nra


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> From the Omega Boutique


at least it is refundable


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

abd26 said:


> Brethren,
> 
> I'm looking to make a deal between a Rolex explorer II ref 16570 or a Panerai Pam01312. Do you have a recommendation? It's old vs new. Classic v. Contemporary. No need for lengthy analysis. Just looking for general thoughts. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Need some Pics man


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> From the Omega Boutique


Just came back from the Vancouver O Boutique. These guys know nothing. They have no information on when they would get it. All their information is just from the states. No one has told them anything.

The reason I checked into this was because my lady friend really wants the new snoopy. Whatever it is.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Pussy pumping?
> 
> I'll get my coat...


The best kind of pumping so I am told


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Man, my internet bubble has gotten depressingly small lately. I'll skim through here, then hit Reddit, then maybe Twitter (I appreciate the fact that I don't have to see any relatives acting like idiots there, unlike FB), check a blog or two, do some work stuff, then do the cycle again.

It's like owning cable TV, but worse. Just channel-flipping through no more than I can count on one hand even though there's literally billions of web pages out there.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> From the Omega Boutique


One more thing 3861 10 grand nah man no . I know snoopy people go nuts over it but when one can get a regular speedy w the 861 for 3500 bucks seems to be paying 10k for some cartoon thing (I know nasa blah blah ) seems nuts to me only if you want to keep it and make some cash but amazon stock is a better bet for that


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Hang on, those annoying political texts are sent by REAL HUMANS?!?! AND UNPAID ones to boot? WTF, there guys are dropping like a BILLION dollars each on this campaign and folks are willing to slave for free doing the job of a spam bot???
> 
> I'm totally gonna red pill the next texter that hits me up. Shouldn't be too hard to flip a supporter of either candidate


Easiest just to text back STOP


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Look at this delicate little flower. So petite, so enchanting.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> From the Omega Boutique


I heard about this one, supposedly dubbed the Snoopy 2.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Um...today's lesson is on proper (lack of) spacing with your hashtags.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Haha I feel that way about black shoes. I don't own a black suit anymore because it means I would have to wear black shoes
> 
> Bro of OoO


I'm down to just one pair of black shoes, which I keep to wear with my black suit (the one I wear least often) or sometimes with grey pants. It's brown shoes for me the rest of the time.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm down to just one pair of black shoes, which I keep to wear with my black suit (the one I wear least often) or sometimes with grey pants. It's brown shoes for me the rest of the time.


Yup, I prefer brown shoes and belt these days, and usually brown leather watch straps as well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's plenty of renewable energy power source in the US. Duke Energy is one of the largest producers in the US.


Thought i should quantify this but it's hard to find the data. Duke biomass solar and wind makes up 10% of their total. That's concentrated effort for years. Nuclear is still a big part of their production.

Haven't had any connectivity all day so hope I'm not too behind. Considering the speed here I may have to forfeit catching up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Same here... 1 pair for funerals. 


BonyWrists said:


> I'm down to just one pair of black shoes, which I keep to wear with my black suit (the one I wear least often) or sometimes with grey pants. It's brown shoes for me the rest of the time.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought Swedes (Marabou) made the best chocolate
> 
> View attachment 15453174


I don't like it as much as Belgian, but Swedish chocolate is up there with the best IMO. Sweden has a lot of good (and somewhat unusual) candy. Sockerbit in NYC is my almost-local source, but it's less dazzling than the candy section of a Swedish grocery store.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Unfortunately tv repair is quite expensive in Hong Kong. Just for them to come and check the darn thing would cost me $100 out the gate. Then the parts and labour for the actually repair itself...
> 
> Not sure if I wanna go that route. We'll see.


TV repair is pretty much a thing of the past, unfortunately. Diagnosis is too expensive.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Home on a wed afternoon.. odd
> 
> I can't say much about it.
> But I'm home the next 6 weeks until my next job.. a 6 week paid vacation if you will
> ...


Damn! I hope everything works out OK.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> You're right. And the creator and co-founder of Patek Philippe is a Pole - Antoni Patek.


also his fellow founder, Czapek. Your compatriots?


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Need some Pics man


Here you go. My bad. Preference?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

abd26 said:


> Here you go. My bad. Preference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Panerai for the win.
Never been a fan of the old version explorer and for the money I would much rather go new w a DISCOUNT  
So pick up that phone DSW and boom Pam on your doorstep 
I have on many occasions almost bought the 42mm yeah small wrist syndrome ....not as bad as TDS but still


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

abd26 said:


> Here you go. My bad. Preference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That iteration of black EXP II is my favorite. It beats the Panerai for me.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow, it's tough going out there. I'll have to take a break from the Rolex-bashing threads for a while.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> .The reason I checked into this was because my lady friend really wants the new snoopy. Whatever it is.


She's gonna let someone else hold her snoopy? Awe man....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BonyWrists said:


> Wow, it's tough going out there. I'll have to take a break from the Rolex-bashing threads for a while.


Just ignore it or post sarcastic replies for some good laughs...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Also, who runs the numbers on OoO and SoOoO posts? I want to see if I'm "in" yet.


Numbers not there but you are in.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Just came back from the Vancouver O Boutique. These guys know nothing. They have no information on when they would get it. All their information is just from the states. No one has told them anything.
> 
> The reason I checked into this was because my lady friend really wants the new snoopy. Whatever it is.


Mrs Mav wanted the OG Snoopy but missed out. She wants to see what this is.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> I fly in my private jet and say the hell with my carbon footprint while blaming the minions and peasants for destroying the world with their pursuit of capitalism and fossil fuel production. This earth was put here for me, not for the poor and less prosperous.


Al Al is that you?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The numbers stoped with the new format as you can't see posts per thread
> 
> Brother of OoO


NOOOOOO. THAT WAS ALL I HAD.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Numbers not there but you are in.


I promise to increase my Simpsons nonsense 10x.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Funny part is I really, really hate social media. Put it bluntly it promotes what's popular, not what is correct; popularity can change in the blink of an eye
> 
> Bro of OoO


Well imo it's much worse than that. Back in the day, I read books and books took classes and more classes. I learned to investigate stuff and not speak on subjects I know little about. But today, every idiot will post some crap they got from fb and such like they really know the subject. Sometimes I regret the small part I played in the internet. Course it brought us OoO.
Speaking of old people and gf... Yellowstone is packed.. I stood in line to order some elk bolognese. A worker was in charge of 6 ft spacing. A limited menu was posted every 6 feet. So when your turn should be able to order in say a minute like I did but Noooo. Old people were slow to step up then a zillion questions on the menu etc... Then of course there were the gf questions. I wanted to scream you are supposed to be worried about covid19.
Sorry for my rant. 35 minutes in line, a minute to order and food in 5 minutes.
While on the subject... Eating at bar in WY. Couple seated 6 feet away. Exchange niceties... I'm from NC and y'all? Ohio... All good. Lady said first time in WY heading to ID and MT. no I come here often. She explains they left Ohio which sucks due to cv and came out here because numbers so low. Of course, I know that.. Then she starts complaining about the locals and masks. STFU why didn't you stay in Ohio then.
My second rant... Sorry again.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The thing is, electricity isn't a power _source_ - it's a means of _transmission_. Like how the wheels of diesel locomotives aren't actually driven by diesel fuel, they're driven by electric motors, so you can replace the diesel-fueled electric generators with some other kind of generator.
> 
> Like Bro Al was saying, it's in the oil (and coal) companies' best interest to keep feeding us oil, so they're the ones lobbying the hardest to keep us from trying other sources. We should instead work on building smaller, more-distributed electric generator centers (solar, water, wind, modular nuclear, whatever) rather than the large (and vulnerable) multi-state grids we have now. Military bases are already trying their hardest to be self-sustaining (the airbase in Yuma, AZ, has more solar panels in one location than I've seen anywhere else). And when utility companies start to understand that they're in the business of selling energy and not oil-n-coal, this kind of change should happen faster.
> 
> ...


Am I in the 3rd grade again?

Human life and history looking back just meanders its way. There is no master plan well unless you are in a communist country . If machinery had been better in 1600s sir Issac Newton would have built a computer not just designed it. Electric cars were making a run but. batteries not so much very slow improvement
. 
Why I remember back in the day when we needed a battery to power a device 10 hours. With all the money and push it was close . As I tell my son in law, you want to change the world, make a ton of money first.

I'm sure utility companies know what they are selling. Oil and gas is just the method to produce.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I actually find it quite annoying when both sides are texting me wanting to know if I support their candidate.
> 
> I responded to the democrat texter with this:
> 
> ...


I'm finding something odd.. In NC registered gop are receiving how to apply for absentee. In NC registered dems are receiving how to apply for absentee. 
Now the fun part, I'm registered independent and get nothing but flyers...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Haven't countries been fighting way BEFORE the discovery of oil? Before the industrial revolution?
> Countries are like kids and oil is the candy, they will always fight.
> 5G ring any bells?


Who were those brothers again?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I found out today that I may get to vote at ARROWHEAD STADIUM as my polling place


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Always a third party candidate.


Nephew always votes for some idiot other than the 2 running. This year I think I convinced him to vote for lessor of 2 evils whichever that is to him. I mean 2 daughters and no attempt? All the BS arguing and such is silly, go cast your 1 vote and stfu.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Good stuff bro. Give us a summary of your workout philosophy. What aesthetic vibe are you going for? The lean and mean Usain Bolt kind of appearance, or the brute manly muscular force of a Serena Williams?


Merv, I'm sure you were in great shape back when and probably even now. Sometimes, I regret all the workouts and weight lifting I did for so many years. It was time away from the family you know? Now here I am approaching 70 and no one gives me any old man sympathy. I'm 192 lbs wear size 33 jeans a 17 size shirt. Wouldn't I be better off now to be out of shape?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> Just ignore it or post sarcastic replies for some good laughs...


As a comparison, I used to sometimes check in the now-departed Kobold forum. Even when people were getting ripped off left and right, discussion about their business practices typically resulted in a locked thread and there were quite a few violations handed out.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I found out today that I may get to vote at ARROWHEAD STADIUM as my polling place


Do you have to wear colors to get in?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thx for the entertainment. 

Might be able to finish book "The Apache Wars" by Paul Hutton tonight. Very good reading.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> Do you have to wear colors to get in?


I'll be wearing my "hey, he kind of looks like Andy Reid" costume.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well imo it's much worse than that. Back in the day, I read books and books took classes and more classes. I learned to investigate stuff and not speak on subjects I know little about. But today, every idiot will post some crap they got from fb and such like they really know the subject. Sometimes I regret the small part I played in the internet. Course it brought us OoO.
> Speaking of old people and gf... Yellowstone is packed.. I stood in line to order some elk bolognese. A worker was in charge of 6 ft spacing. A limited menu was posted every 6 feet. So when your turn should be able to order in say a minute like I did but Noooo. Old people were slow to step up then a zillion questions on the menu etc... Then of course there were the gf questions. I wanted to scream you are supposed to be worried about covid19.
> Sorry for my rant. 35 minutes in line, a minute to order and food in 5 minutes.
> While on the subject... Eating at bar in WY. Couple seated 6 feet away. Exchange niceties... I'm from NC and y'all? Ohio... All good. Lady said first time in WY heading to ID and MT. no I come here often. She explains they left Ohio which sucks due to cv and came out here because numbers so low. Of course, I know that.. Then she starts complaining about the locals and masks. STFU why didn't you stay in Ohio then.
> My second rant... Sorry again.


Food looks good.
Asked my kid's teacher the other day where is the bloody science and math book you know where the lessons are at so he can flip through , refresh his memory , relook at examples ....no sir we don't do books anymore ....yeah well that's dumb so get him a book will you , but sir we don't do books , yeah heard u the first time , get him
a book anyway or at the very least tell me the horse **** you are teaching so i can go get him a book so I can then fix it at home .

Funny thing about the internet is you can learn some stuff and it is a quick fix but a lot of time requiring much digging to really get a clue but to go find some random Jo x y z and then bam look at that here comes some "facts" isn't knowledge.
My cousin the non judge one is a meteorologist the real kind not the crap you see on tv studied at ncar whatever bottom line I don't know **** about clouds so even though I can say cumulonimbus or cumulostratus I still don't know **** about clouds .

Long story short I agree w u.

One MORe thing, you need to study something in depth , let's call it X , nothing and I mean nothing will replace knowledge and experience w or without the Google fu.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> I found out today that I may get to vote at ARROWHEAD STADIUM as my polling place


No idea what that is


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Merv, I'm sure you were in great shape back when and probably even now. Sometimes, I regret all the workouts and weight lifting I did for so many years. It was time away from the family you know? Now here I am approaching 70 and no one gives me any old man sympathy. I'm 192 lbs wear size 33 jeans a 17 size shirt. *Wouldn't I be better off now to be out of shape?*


Certainly not! I'll forego the old man sympathy for as long as I can maintain capability. My main pandemic regret after missing travel is how much muscle mass I've lost. I do a lot better in the gym than at home. I need to reprioritize some time to reverse course.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I'll be wearing my "hey, he kind of looks like Andy Reid" costume.


Not a good costume to wear around here.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> No idea what that is











Home of the reigning NFL Champions, The Kansas City Chiefs.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15454401
> 
> Home of the reigning NFL Champions, The Kansas City Chiefs.


Hum i will take your word for it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I promise to increase my Simpsons nonsense 10x.


Yeah well scooby doo can doo doo but jimmy carter is smarter

Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Hum i will take your word for it


Thanks for your trust brother...It warms my soul.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Who were those brothers again?


Dulles?

There's probably a bunch of others.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Nephew always votes for some idiot other than the 2 running. This year I think I convinced him to vote for lessor of 2 evils whichever that is to him. I mean 2 daughters and no attempt? All the BS arguing and such is silly, go cast your 1 vote and stfu.


I've voted for the lesser of two evils for as long as I can remember.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Certainly not! I'll forego the old man sympathy for as long as I can maintain capability. My main pandemic regret after missing travel is how much muscle mass I've lost. I do a lot better in the gym than at home. I need to reprioritize some time to reverse course.


Preach!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Am I in the 3rd grade again?
> 
> Human life and history looking back just meanders its way. There is no master plan well unless you are in a communist country . If machinery had been better in 1600s sir Issac Newton would have built a computer not just designed it. Electric cars were making a run but. batteries not so much very slow improvement
> .
> ...


It's what I feel gets ignored when people equate oil (or, usually, gasoline) with electric power and talk about them as if they're the same thing. Like, I definitely can't have an oil refinery in my house and top off my car's gas tank whenever I want; but there's ways of getting electricity that don't require gallons of oil.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> It's what I feel gets ignored when people equate oil (or, usually, gasoline) with electric power and talk about them as if they're the same thing. Like, I definitely can't have an oil refinery in my house and top off my car's gas tank whenever I want; but there's ways of getting electricity that don't require gallons of oil.


I did an internship at a Phillips refinery (in one of the distillation units) and then about 18 months at an ethanol research plant...so I've heard soooo many different opinions on energy production. My question was always "we've been using diesel/electric motors in trains forever...why are all (or almost all) the hybrid cars gas/electric?"


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok.

What happened to the prices of AP????!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Ok.
> 
> What happened to the prices of AP????!


Are they going up, or down? Totally haven't been paying attention.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Are they going up, or down? Totally haven't been paying attention.


Royal oak $38500usd new 41mm jumbo in steel/blue (at minimum, up to 41500)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> She's gonna let someone else hold her snoopy? Awe man....


Oh no. If she gets one, I'll be holding both of her snoopies at the same time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Royal oak $38500usd new 41mm jumbo in steel/blue (at minimum, up to 41500)


Grey market, right? Just for steel? Maybe because they're easier to get than a Cermit?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15454116
> 
> 
> Um...today's lesson is on proper (lack of) spacing with your hashtags.


Like this?









It's Anak Malaysia, which means child of Malaysia


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> also his fellow founder, Czapek. Your compatriots?


That's right, they're both Poles.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

delco714 said:


> Royal oak $38500usd new 41mm jumbo in steel/blue (at minimum, up to 41500)


They've been on a steady raise for a couple of years now. 15202 is past $45K, almost $50K now.

In kinda related news, I also heard from my buddy at the VC boutique, the Overseas is getting a 10% increase this Friday.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just came back from the Vancouver O Boutique. These guys know nothing. They have no information on when they would get it. All their information is just from the states. No one has told them anything.
> 
> The reason I checked into this was because my lady friend really wants the new snoopy. Whatever it is.


You can't handle the truth!

Trade those Rolexes while you still can.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't like it as much as Belgian, but Swedish chocolate is up there with the best IMO. Sweden has a lot of good (and somewhat unusual) candy. Sockerbit in NYC is my almost-local source, but it's less dazzling than the candy section of a Swedish grocery store.


Have you ever tried the salted licorice?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

abd26 said:


> Here you go. My bad. Preference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PAM for sure; classic design and they got the date wheel colour right (don't understand why so many brands don't add the extra cost and match the dial). I'd wait until next year before deciding on the Exp2.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Wow, it's tough going out there. I'll have to take a break from the Rolex-bashing threads for a while.


Yeah, the frequency of bashing threads seems to have increased with old diehards defending their choice of jewellery to the biter end.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15454401
> 
> Home of the reigning NFL Champions, The Kansas City Chiefs.


Sir, I've seen an arrow head and that's not one 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Who were those brothers again?


Cain and Abel?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

abd26 said:


> Brethren,
> 
> I'm looking to make a deal between a Rolex explorer II ref 16570 or a Panerai Pam01312. Do you have a recommendation? It's old vs new. Classic v. Contemporary. No need for lengthy analysis. Just looking for general thoughts. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The official OoO answer is BOTH.
Not a Panerai fan here so it will be the Explorer II for me.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Dulles?
> 
> There's probably a bunch of others.


Damn, that was good for the oil tie-in. They understood the importance of oil and made the control of overseas reserves a primary (if unstated) policy aim for generations before the general public gave it much thought.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Have you ever tried the salted licorice?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yes, the first bite is weird and I don't quite understand why I want more, but I do. I also get a kick out of the various kola-flavored things.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

On the way to work.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Cain and Abel?


When I was about five, I wondered why nobody ever talked about why the root cause of the first murder was that even God likes meat more than vegetables. I never stopped wondering.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> That's right, they're both Poles.


that's why i dont mind my Nautilus getting a little polish.

on a slightly different note, what is the proper term to refer to people from Poland: Pole or Polish?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> On the way to work.


That's a sweet photo!

(Oh, and nice pen!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> that's why i dont mind my Nautilus getting a little polish.
> 
> on a slightly different note, what is the proper term to refer to people from Poland: Pole or Polish?


@mario1971 is a Pole, he is Polish; his watch and cars enjoy a regular polish, he never dances the pole.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> that's why i dont mind my Nautilus getting a little polish.
> 
> on a slightly different note, what is the proper term to refer to people from Poland: Pole or Polish?


 Noun - Pole/Polander.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bros, you'll never believe it...

Got a Kermit II, platinum Daytona, _AND_ upgraded to a Pepsi all in one day...!!!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Merv, I'm sure you were in great shape back when and probably even now. Sometimes, I regret all the workouts and weight lifting I did for so many years. It was time away from the family you know? Now here I am approaching 70 and no one gives me any old man sympathy. I'm 192 lbs wear size 33 jeans a 17 size shirt. Wouldn't I be better off now to be out of shape?


At your age you'd likely blow a hip cartilage if you farted at the wrong angle. Be happy that you're a magnificent specimen. That's how I approach life bro.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> When I was about five, I wondered why nobody ever talked about why the root cause of the first murder was that even God likes meat more than vegetables. I never stopped wondering.


Men always assume we know what others want...God included.

Most obvious when we choose to buy our women watches because we THINK that's what they want.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Noun - Pole/Polander.


polish is an adjective?

i ask because apparently there's an issue with the Philippines.

noun is Filipin*o* for male and Filipin*a* for female. Apparently there are moves from non-Filipinos to make it gender-neutral by making it Filipin*x*


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> @mario1971 is a Pole, he is Polish; his watch and cars enjoy a regular polish, he never dances the pole.


am reminded of the polish remover joke


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> polish is an adjective?
> 
> i ask because apparently there's an issue with the Philippines.
> 
> noun is Filipin*o* for male and Filipin*a* for female. Apparently there are moves from non-Filipinos to make it gender-neutral by making it FilIpin*x*


They are trying to do that with "latino/a" as well. The word "latin-x" sounds absolutely retarded. It is the epitome of virtue signalling. Not a single native spanish speaker is asking for this, it is 100% english speaking academics pushing it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's what I feel gets ignored when people equate oil (or, usually, gasoline) with electric power and talk about them as if they're the same thing. Like, I definitely can't have an oil refinery in my house and top off my car's gas tank whenever I want; but there's ways of getting electricity that don't require gallons of oil.


Bingo! I don't know of any gasoline power plants. Maybe a few personal gas or diesel generators but power plants don't run off petroleum products. Mostly natural gas or nucular which are really just steam powered.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I did an internship at a Phillips refinery (in one of the distillation units) and then about 18 months at an ethanol research plant...so I've heard soooo many different opinions on energy production. My question was always "we've been using diesel/electric motors in trains forever...why are all (or almost all) the hybrid cars gas/electric?"


Diesel engines and generators are heavy. Don't ever see that being put in a car or truck.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Royal oak $38500usd new 41mm jumbo in steel/blue (at minimum, up to 41500)


Good. Even less people will buy those fugly watches. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> polish is an adjective?
> 
> i ask because apparently there's an issue with the Philippines.
> 
> noun is Filipin*o* for male and Filipin*a* for female. Apparently there are moves from non-Filipinos to make it gender-neutral by making it FilIpin*x*


Yes, Polish is an adjective.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> am reminded of the polish remover joke


What's this joke? Wal go ahead!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Have you ever tried the salted licorice?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I just gagged a little


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Not a single native spanish speaker is asking for this, it is 100% english speaking academics pushing it.


Shocking the academics.. no offense Bro Sweden


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> polish is an adjective?
> 
> i ask because apparently there's an issue with the Philippines.
> 
> noun is Filipin*o* for male and Filipin*a* for female. Apparently there are moves from non-Filipinos to make it gender-neutral by making it FilIpin*x*


Sounds like Sweden and it's new pronoun: he (han), she (hon) and "it" (hen).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Damn, that was good for the oil tie-in. They understood the importance of oil and made the control of overseas reserves a primary (if unstated) policy aim for generations before the general public gave it much thought.


A lot of innocent people have died because of those two psychopaths.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> *Diesel engines* and generators are heavy. Don't ever see that being put *in a car *or truck.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'll tell my Volvo XC70


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I just gagged a little


Sounds like the response I got when I sent a box to my nephews in Phoenix


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bros, you'll never believe it...
> 
> Got a Kermit II, platinum Daytona, _AND_ upgraded to a Pepsi all in one day...!!!
> 
> ...


So how do the timing and GMT bezels work? Can you manipulate them directly?

I'll probably wait until the weekend to update mine.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Shocking the academics.. no offense Bro Sweden


No offence taken. I spent the morning offending a person conducting a survey about the need of a communications person in my department. Short answer: WTFF.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll tell my Volvo XC70












OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> What's this joke? Wal go ahead!


havent heard of it?






He Wanted A Divorce From His Wife. This Conversation With His Lawyer Is Priceless


A Polish man moved to the United States and married an American girl. Although his English was far from perfect, they got along very well until one day he rushed into a lawyers office and asked him if he could arrange a div




www.sunnyskyz.com


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I've voted for the lesser of two evils for as long as I can remember.


And the really scary thing is that way too many people think they are voting for the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> havent heard of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This joke a bit numb ... 

Do you know this?
From the American Press: During the last hurricane in Oklahoma, a hen at John Brown's farm with his back to the wind laid the same egg six times.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Yes, Polish is an adjective.


Kind of like Pollock? Haha


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Kind of like Pollock? Haha


Pollock?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

delco714 said:


> Kind of like Pollock? Haha


Okay, a joke about surprised Americans with a punch line on the perception of Poles:
An American enters a bar in Poland and says:
- I heard that you Poles are terrible drunkards. I bet $ 500 neither of you will drink a liter of vodka in one gulp!
Silence in the bar. Everyone is afraid to make a bet. One guy even left.
A few minutes pass, the same guy comes back, he comes back to the American and says:

Is your bet still valid?
Yes. Waiter! Give me a liter of vodka!
Guy took a deep breath and floo ... a liter of vodka left an empty bottle.

The American stands dead, pays $ 500 and says:
If you didn't mind: I might have known where you left a few minutes earlier?
Oh, I went to the bar next door to see if I could ...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Okay, a joke about surprised Americans with a punch line on the perception of Poles:
> An American enters a bar in Poland and says:
> - I heard that you Poles are terrible drunkards. I bet $ 500 neither of you will drink a liter of vodka in one gulp!
> Silence in the bar. Everyone is afraid to make a bet. One guy even left.
> ...


Hahaha kind of love it.
I'm like 10% Polish, but I can't drink much .


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

delco714 said:


> Hahaha kind of love it.
> I'm like 10% Polish, but I can't drink much .


In 10%? How is that possible, it is not divisible by generations ...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> In 10%? How is that possible, it is not divisible by generations ...


It's arbitrary and lazy since ancestry.com keeps changing what it knows about me.
Plus, if I'm a descendant of mixed breeds, I suppose 10% is possible somewhere.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> In 10%? How is that possible, it is not divisible by generations ...


i am ~10% chinese. It's possible when an ancestor is just 75% (child of a 100% and 50%).


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I got a notification: *Addicted! *1000 posts have appeared on my account. For this I got a 20% discount on the purchase of a Rolex for use within the next 3 months !!!

Can you help me choose something?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Bingo! I don't know of any gasoline power plants. Maybe a few personal gas or diesel generators* but power plants don't run off petroleum products.* Mostly natural gas or nucular which are really just steam powered.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Oil-burning power plants are pretty common, which kinda blows my mind - they just fuel a fire under a boiler (like how most surviving steam locomotives have been converted to run on oil instead of coal).

I guess they could switch to ethanol-type plant-based fuels, but those just change the fuel source and not the exhaust byproducts.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I got a notification: *Addicted! *1000 posts have appeared on my account. For this I got a 20% discount on the purchase of a Rolex for use *within the next 3 months !!!*
> 
> Can you help me choose something?


Within the next 3 months? If that means you have to find one that can be delivered within the next three months, then... shyt, I dunno... Gold YMII?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bros, you'll never believe it...
> 
> Got a Kermit II, platinum Daytona, _AND_ upgraded to a Pepsi all in one day...!!!
> 
> ...


Oh, and where's the button to start the stopwatch? The old chronograph face had a dedicated start button in the top right corner that would start the stopwatch in one tap.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> You can't handle the truth!
> 
> Trade those Rolexes while you still can.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> Like this?
> 
> It's Anak Malaysia, which means child of Malaysia
> View attachment 15454446


I sooo didn't recognize it as a k...!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> They've been on a steady raise for a couple of years now. 15202 is past $45K, almost $50K now.
> 
> In kinda related news, I also heard from my buddy at the VC boutique, the Overseas is getting a 10% increase this Friday.


Argh.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> A lot of innocent people have died because of those two psychopaths.


At least one person managed to return the favor.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> And the really scary thing is that way too many people think they are voting for the greatest thing since sliced bread.


Why is sliced bread the standard of great things?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sad day in Viking land. After dropping off a little blood I dropped by my AD. No GMT for me










but as a consolation prize they did let me try on two of the new Subs. They had all three as demo pieces so I regret not trying on the ND. But after seeing them in the metal they didn't "do" anything; which is good because I'm also not interested in the 2-year wait.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> And the really scary thing is that way too many people think they are voting for the greatest thing since sliced bread.


You must have met my brother...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sad day in Viking land. After dropping off a little blood I dropped by my AD. No GMT for me
> 
> View attachment 15455075
> 
> ...


Yeah, that Cermit seems to be lacking.

You on the top of the list for a GMT?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Why is sliced bread the standard of great things?


And when sliced bread was invented, what did they compare it to?

"Wow, sliced bread! This is the best thing since *__*!"


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Why is sliced bread the standard of great things?


Probably because so many people don't know how to sharpen a knife.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, that Cermit seems to be lacking.
> 
> You on the top of the list for a GMT?


I wish. I went there to enquire about the Apollo 13 release. They were oblivious and the salesperson asked me a lot of questions. Also regret no asking to put me on the list if/when they are notified. Maybe I should try and give another pint tomorrow so that I have a reason to make the 10-15 min bike ride.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Why is sliced bread the standard of great things?


Idk, I guess at one point it was.

The greatest thing since iOS 14?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You must have met my brother...


Maybe, ya ever know...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> And when sliced bread was invented, what did they compare it to?
> 
> "Wow, sliced bread! This is the best thing since *__*!"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> So how do the timing and GMT bezels work? Can you manipulate them directly?
> 
> I'll probably wait until the weekend to update mine.


Yes, they work.

If you tap the bezel on the timing face, it automatically sets to the minute hand. If you press "start" a timer begins automatically

For the gmt bezel, the gmt hand is set to your home time (I actually don't know how to change this, since right now the regular hour hand and the gmt hand point to the same time). The bezel works. If you tap it, you can "scroll" around the face, and select the position

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh, and where's the button to start the stopwatch? The old chronograph face had a dedicated start button in the top right corner that would start the stopwatch in one tap.


You have to first tap the middle of the face/the bezel. Then a new screen pops up and you can start timing! (Honestly not as intuitive as the old face, unless I'm missing something)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bros, you'll never believe it...
> 
> Got a Kermit II, platinum Daytona, _AND_ upgraded to a Pepsi all in one day...!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I sooo didn't recognize it as a k...!


theyre not anal about it


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Why is sliced bread the standard of great things?


in out country, sliced bread is called pan americano. An ode to our 50 years as an American territory.

the pan harks to our 300 years as a Spanish territory.

As a result, the Philippines' history has been described as 300 years in a convent and 50 years in hollywood.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yes, they work.
> 
> If you tap the bezel on the timing face, it automatically sets to the minute hand. If you press "start" a timer begins automatically
> 
> ...





SaMaster14 said:


> You have to first tap the middle of the face/the bezel. Then a new screen pops up and you can start timing! (Honestly not as intuitive as the old face, unless I'm missing something)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I gotcha. Kinda a bummer about the chronograph face needing an extra step, but then again, I sometimes triggered mine by accident, too. And I think I've seen a clip of the GMT face showing time zones by cities while adjusting the bezel, which is more helpful than a regular watch's 24hr bezel.

Can you set the timing bezel ahead of the current minute? That's how I usually use a dive bezel - I set the pip ahead to whatever time I want to remember, like when the laundry should be done or when my parking meter runs out. It's much easier for me to have a visual bookmark rather than remembering "45 minutes after the pip".


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sad day in Viking land. After dropping off a little blood I dropped by my AD. No GMT for me
> 
> View attachment 15455075
> 
> ...


From that photo, I actually really like how the Kermit II looks ?️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Ok, I gotcha. Kinda a bummer about the chronograph face needing an extra step, but then again, I sometimes triggered mine by accident, too. And I think I've seen a clip of the GMT face showing time zones by cities while adjusting the bezel, which is more helpful than a regular watch's 24hr bezel.
> 
> Can you set the timing bezel ahead of the current minute? That's how I usually use a dive bezel - I set the pip ahead to whatever time I want to remember, like when the laundry should be done or when my parking meter runs out.


Sadly I don't think you can. I tried last night and it seems to auto set to the current minute hand, but I'm going to play a bit more with the faces this weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just had a great experience with a SA at Shreve the other day. Mrs. BSF was looking some jewelry and I noticed the blue Bell & Ross BR05. It had always caught my eye but never tried one on...









I asked the SA to try it on and her immediate reaction was, "I don't want to lose a sale but it's not going to look right on you. It overhangs your wrist too much..." Never heard such honesty from a SA! Just called her back to see if she can get me something else I've been thinking about.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Sadly I don't think you can. I tried last night and it seems to auto set to the current minute hand, but I'm going to play a bit more with the faces this weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot. I was hoping otherwise. Although it's pretty easy (but not stealthy) to just tell the watch, "Set a timer for 45 minutes"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just had a great experience with a SA at Shreve the other day. Mrs. BSF was looking some jewelry and I noticed the blue Bell & Ross BR05. It had always caught my eye but never tried one on...
> 
> View attachment 15455304
> 
> ...


When I first saw this release, I thought to myself, "Damn, this is kind of what the new Ingy should have been!"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Shoot. I was hoping otherwise. Although it's pretty easy (but not stealthy) to just tell the watch, "Set a timer for 45 minutes"


Very true! I will definitely be playing with the faces a bit more. I have to say I really like the GMT face with the four spaces for complications at the four corners + the date. Very aesthetically pleasing face.

I do find it funny (if I'm remembering correctly) that the "default" colors for the GMT face are the Pepsi bezel and the default for the timing face is green. Almost like they're trying to copy a brand we know and love...

I'll never forget, when I went to purchase my Series 4 in an Apple Store (I was in Indiana, it was during law school, and not Los Angeles, so the story makes more sense), I was wearing my GMT Master II and I was speaking with the Apple "genius" person who was really nice and excited about the new watch. I was deciding between steel and aluminum, and when I went for steel, he was so excited (he had a steel one) and remarked how cool it is to be able to walk around knowing you have an $800 watch on your hand and that others might know it too. I smiled and nodded.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mrs Mav ordered yet another set of masks, these are supposedly the Rolex of masks... Ordered back in March.



















Actually they are pretty good, and can breathe pretty normally with them on even while running.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Very true! I will definitely be playing with the faces a bit more. I have to say I really like the GMT face with the four spaces for complications at the four corners + the date. Very aesthetically pleasing face.
> 
> I do find it funny (if I'm remembering correctly) that the "default" colors for the GMT face are the Pepsi bezel and the default for the timing face is green. Almost like they're trying to copy a brand we know and love...
> 
> ...


Ha! Yeah, see, nobody knows how expensive Rolexes really are.

One time I was in the store at the AW table and there was an older couple checking out the straps for the wife's AW. Her husband was wearing a Breguet, one of the Tradition models with the exposed balance wheel and geartrain ($30k+, I think). I don't think the Apple rep commented on it. I asked, Are you _really_ looking to change from your Breguet?? "Nooo, no no no not at all!" he said, laughing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15455304
> 
> I asked the SA to try it on and her immediate reaction was, "I don't want to lose a sale but it's not going to look right on you. It overhangs your wrist too much..." Never heard such honesty from a SA!


What? You wear APs! So you didn't try it on?!?

I could understand if Tyrion Lannister walked in and asked to try it on. But I don't think The Imp would take that kinda shyt.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mav said:


> Actually they are pretty good, and can breathe pretty normally with them on even while running.


Vigilante-mode engaged! You look like you're off to right a few wrongs my friend! Good work fella ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Didn't he nearly kill himself by eating the diet that his daughter made for him, though?


Had to go look it up. Damn, that's a stupid thing to do. Definitely a psychologist and not a physiologist.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav ordered yet another set of masks, these are supposedly the Rolex of masks... Ordered back in March.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can the filters on these masks be cleaned and reused? Or you have to replace them completely?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Had to go look it up. Damn, that's a stupid thing to do. Definitely a psychologist and not a physiologist.


Yeah, I mean, I feel really bad about saying this about someone in his mental state, but he's an idiot.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Had to go look it up. Damn, that's a stupid thing to do. Definitely a psychologist and not a physiologist.





yngrshr said:


> Yeah, I mean, I feel really bad about saying this about someone in his mental state, but he's an idiot.


I don't think it is as simple as that.

Forgive me but these two quoted posts sound like the anonymous comments you see at the bottom of web articles.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> And the really scary thing is that way too many people think they are voting for the greatest thing since sliced bread.


They are voting for the best thing since sliced bread. At least in their minds. This is a diverse country filled with lots of sheep on both sides. Having difficult conversations and being open minded is something the establishments try and keep us away from.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In other news... actually in the "office" for work today!


















Yes, this is the same shirt I wore a week and a half ago with my Speedy Racing. First time in the office since then... don't wear dress shirts when I'm WFH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> In other news... actually in the "office" for work today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool Bro!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is me today.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Last night with my lady friend. Switching watches for a bit.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav ordered yet another set of masks, these are supposedly the Rolex of masks... Ordered back in March.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mav what do you exercise or eat with a bull like neck?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't think it is as simple as that.
> 
> Forgive me but these two quoted posts sound like the anonymous comments you see at the bottom of web articles.


Sometimes it really is that simple. Seeing as he went on board with a diet of just meat, salt, and water, when any basic nutrition course will tell him how our body's systems use other foods like plant matter and flavanoids for its benefit... it says to me that he didn't even try to do his research.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> In other news... actually in the "office" for work today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You pissed me off with that shirt!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> This is me today.


And another Adonis shirt ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> You pissed me off with that shirt!


Someone has to step up and take @Panerol Forte 's place.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Mav what do you exercise or eat with a bull like neck?


A kid at work said one time, "It's easy, just google 'how do I build my lats' and you'll find everything you need to know."

He got hyooge during the time I was there. Easy to do when you live upstairs from the gym. I kinda doubt he worked on stretching and flexibility, though, because his back started getting all out of whack.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Oil-burning power plants are pretty common, which kinda blows my mind - they just fuel a fire under a boiler (like how most surviving steam locomotives have been converted to run on oil instead of coal).
> 
> I guess they could switch to ethanol-type plant-based fuels, but those just change the fuel source and not the exhaust byproducts.


I had to google it. Wouldn't really call this common but I'm amazed any of these are still in operation. Whoever is still running this garbage should be ashamed of themselves. No way this is efficient, clean, economical or should be still running. I can't believe coal is still being used. I'm nowhere close to an environmentalist either but I do believe we need to try and do better. There are better ways to make electricity.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> This is me today.


Love it!



mario1971 said:


> You pissed me off with that shirt!


But, why?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Why is sliced bread the standard of great things?


Because before this people would have to try and slice it themselves. Slicing bread is fairly difficult. I for one do not take sliced bread for granted. I like sammiches.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> This is me today.


I happen to be wearing this today. No cool shirt though. WFH with a ratty old t-shirt.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> in out country, sliced bread is called pan americano. An ode to our 50 years as an American territory.
> 
> the pan harks to our 300 years as a Spanish territory.
> 
> As a result, the Philippines' history has been described as 300 years in a convent and 50 years in hollywood.


I have no idea what you just typed.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't think it is as simple as that.
> 
> Forgive me but these two quoted posts sound like the anonymous comments you see at the bottom of web articles.


I think promoting that diet alone puts him in that category for me, Sappie. Just being honest.









The Jordan Peterson All-Meat Diet


The famous psychologist and his daughter swear by a regimen of eating only beef. Restriction can provide a sense of order in a world of chaos—but at what point does restriction become a disorder?




www.theatlantic.com





He went out there and peddled his grifting daughter's insane diet on Rogan's podcast and elsewhere.



> Yet in a July appearance on the comedian Joe Rogan's podcast, Jordan Peterson explained how Mikhaila's experience had convinced him to eliminate everything but meat and leafy greens from his diet, and that in the last two months he had gone full meat and eliminated vegetables. Since he changed his diet, his laundry list of maladies has disappeared, he told Rogan. His lifelong depression, anxiety, gastric reflux (and associated snoring), inability to wake up in the mornings, psoriasis, gingivitis, floaters in his right eye, numbness on the sides of his legs, problems with mood regulation-all of it is gone, and he attributes it to the diet.
> 
> "I'm certainly intellectually at my best," he said. "I'm stronger, I can swim better, and my gum disease is gone. It's like, what the hell?"
> 
> ...


This is bananas, dude. I doubt it was this moronic diet alone that did him in, but read the final paragraph in the quote I posted. He went completely off the rails apparently just by drinking apple cider. So, I am going to guess that his other issues were exacerbated by this diet which then really caused a massive health issue with him down the road.

I completely wrote Peterson off after all of this came out back in 2018. I am very saddened to learn what happened to him not that long after this, but I cannot imagine anyone doing this and thinking it was going to lead to a positive result.

The main issue I see, though, is allowing his daughter to grift off of his name with all of the endorsements he gave her and everything else.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I had to google it. Wouldn't really call this common but I'm amazed any of these are still in operation. Whoever is still running this garbage should be ashamed of themselves. No way this is efficient, clean, economical or should be still running. I can't believe coal is still being used. I'm nowhere close to an environmentalist either but I do believe we need to try and do better. There are better ways to make electricity.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


A couple figures:

Solar panels needed to power the Lower 48 in terms of total size: 21,250 square miles (give or take);
Amount of land leased to oil and gas industries (as of 2018 according to Bureau of Land Management)): just over 40,000 square miles;
Corn set aside to use just for ethanol: 30,000 square miles;
Adding rooftop solar, which could generate 34% or better of electricity needs, would reduce the additional solar land area significantly, possibly as low as 10,000 square miles using more-efficient modern panels (less than is used now for coal surface mining).









How much solar would it take to power the U.S.?


Critics claim that there simply isn’t enough land in the U.S. to power the country with solar. We dig through the numbers to reveal an answer that might surprise you.




www.freeingenergy.com












Programs: Energy and Minerals: Oil and Gas: Oil and Gas Statistics | Bureau of Land Management







www.blm.gov






https://www.nrel.gov/docs/fy16osti/65298.pdf


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Love it!
> 
> But, why??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because I don't have one. Jealousy is bad ...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone has to step up and take @Panerol Forte 's place.


King is dead long live the king!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Already bragging about new pants for my Sinn?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> In other news... actually in the "office" for work today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that you PF?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> A couple figures:
> 
> Solar panels needed to power the Lower 48 in terms of total size: 21,250 square miles (give or take);
> Amount of land leased to oil and gas industries (as of 2018 according to Bureau of Land Management)): just over 40,000 square miles.
> ...


I don't like solar. Quite a few different reasons but solar is not the answer. At least not solar as we know it at the present time.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just had a great experience with a SA at Shreve the other day. Mrs. BSF was looking some jewelry and I noticed the blue Bell & Ross BR05. It had always caught my eye but never tried one on...
> 
> View attachment 15455304
> 
> ...


You in SF?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't like solar. Quite a few different reasons but solar is not the answer. At least not solar as we know it at the present time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


IMO, solar is a better answer than pretty much any non-renewables, including natural gas (all the fracking being done in the Great Plains, which is risking contaminating the Ogalalla Aquifer and the millions of acres of farmland it supports, is a pretty terrible solution).


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Got my bloodwork/tests back from the endocrinologist. A1C is still below 7  liver & cholesterol #s are good, vitamin D is "fantastic," and no aberrant protein in the urine. But I did put some weight back on


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sad day in Viking land. After dropping off a little blood I dropped by my AD. No GMT for me
> 
> View attachment 15455075
> 
> ...


Thanks for illustrating those pictures. Any impression regarding the black dial on the Cermit vs. the green dial on the Hulk? What about the way a slightly wider bracelet wears?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Vigilante-mode engaged! You look like you're off to right a few wrongs my friend! Good work fella ?


Now I just need a Batman Rolex and Batmobile to complete the look! ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Now I just need a Batman Rolex and Batmobile to complete the look! 😂


Or a Bane Rolex since your mouth is covered?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Last night with my lady friend. Switching watches for a bit.


Definitely loan that Omega to her for as long as she wants.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Already bragging about new pants for my Sinn?


Just keep in mind you can always make that strap shorter but not longer.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Love that IWC.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Is that you PF?


I wish. We need to do something to lure PF back. OoO is not the same now.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Ok Panerai for the win.
> Never been a fan of the old version explorer and for the money I would much rather go new w a DISCOUNT
> So pick up that phone DSW and boom Pam on your doorstep
> I have on many occasions almost bought the 42mm yeah small wrist syndrome ....not as bad as TDS but still












Incoming! Thanks for recommendations. I dig. Pam1312.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Thanks for illustrating those pictures. Any impression regarding the black dial on the Cermit vs. the green dial on the Hulk? What about the way a slightly wider bracelet wears?


What I like most about the new subs are the 21 mm endlinks making the transition to the bracelet more fluid. Colour-wise neither dial looked that great but then I'm used to the black ceramic deep dial on my PO. The colour of the bezel on the Cermit was kind of meh but that's more a positive than negative IMO.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

abd26 said:


> Incoming! Thanks for recommendations. I dig. Pam1312.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Your next mission will be planning extra straps. Lots of choices with the 24mm lugs.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Forgot to mention that my AD has been informed by Rolex to keep demo models, like the 3 Subs that I saw today. Their idea is to rotate so that customers can try on their favourite watches. Nice idea but what’s the point if the buyer has to wait several years. I can’t imagine Anders walking in off the street and seeing the watch he’s interesting in buying for his milestone, and then being told he needs to wait ... there’s gonna be many unhappy campers. 


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Definitely loan that Omega to her for as long as she wants.


That Omega has been climbing close to 50 k. I'll take one for the team so just send it over the pond.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

abd26 said:


> Incoming! Thanks for recommendations. I dig. Pam1312.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


From the number of watch posts and shirts this has turned into a special Panerai Thursday.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Forgot to mention that my AD has been informed by Rolex to keep demo models, like the 3 Subs that I saw today. Their idea is to rotate so that customers can try on their favourite watches. Nice idea but what's the point if the buyer has to wait several years. I can't imagine Anders walking in off the street and seeing the watch he's interesting in buying for his milestone, and then being told he needs to wait ... there's gonna be many unhappy campers.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


On balance, it kinda makes sense to me to keep physical watches on hand as demos. If I put myself in the shoes of someone who's put down a deposit sight-unseen and waited a year for a watch that I end up hating once it's on my wrist (it's happened pretty often as I keep "kicking tires"), I think I'd be more upset.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> What I like most about the new subs are the 21 mm endlinks making the transition to the bracelet more fluid. Colour-wise neither dial looked that great but then I'm used to the black ceramic deep dial on my PO. The colour of the bezel on the Cermit was kind of meh but that's more a positive than negative IMO.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


From looking at reviews and pictures I had a feeling that the 21mm tapered lugs might be the biggest change, and even that not too great. I'm uncertain the movement upgrade is terribly significant when compared to the 3135 rugged, highly accurate workhorse that the 3235 replaced.

Given what you and others have posted, I suspect I might prefer the Cermit over the Hulk but not to the degree that I'd update to a Cermit if I already owned a Hulk.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> On balance, it kinda makes sense to me to keep physical watches on hand as demos. If I put myself in the shoes of someone who's put down a deposit sight-unseen and waited a year for a watch that I end up hating once it's on my wrist (it's happened pretty often as I keep "kicking tires"), I think I'd be more upset.


I agree. I'd like to get a GMT next and at the moment it's between the BLNR and GS. The GS is sitting in the case but it's becoming a long wait for the BLNR that I might not like.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> From the number of watch posts and shirts this has turned into a special Panerai Thursday.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Might as well join in Thursday PAM day.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Couple more of the PAM 574


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> From the number of watch posts and shirts this has turned into a special Panerai Thursday.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood







__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





Here's as close as I can get!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

abd26 said:


> Incoming! Thanks for recommendations. I dig. Pam1312.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great!! Love the touch of blue on the small second hand and the dial-color matched date!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I happen to be wearing this today. No cool shirt though. WFH with a ratty old t-shirt.


Well, at least your wrist will look good.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> I think promoting that diet alone puts him in that category for me, Sappie. Just being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you write off everything he says on other things because of his diet? OK.

I just won't take health advice from him that's all.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Definitely loan that Omega to her for as long as she wants.


its hers!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> At your age you'd likely blow a hip cartilage if you farted at the wrong angle. Be happy that you're a magnificent specimen. That's how I approach life bro.


LOL was TIC.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I'd like to publicly thank John d Rockefeller. 

First because of him I had a car I could drive to see Mrs BT. 

And second for using his money to secretly buy up all the land and then give to govt to make grand Teton national park. 

That's what I mean when I say get rich then do good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> LOL was TIC.


Last time I could wear 33 jeans was when I was 18 years old. On a good day I could squeeze into a 36 but wear 38 for the past umpteen years.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I'd like to publicly thank John d Rockefeller.
> 
> First because of him I had a car I could drive to see Mrs BT.
> 
> ...


All of this climate change discussion is doing in my head. I don't particularly want to freeze in my house during January or burn up in August. Hopefully I'll have a toe tag attached before AOC's Green New Deal comes to fruition.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> And when sliced bread was invented, what did they compare it to?
> 
> "Wow, sliced bread! This is the best thing since *__*!"


I actually don't like my bread pre-sliced and prefer to do it myself which makes the saying really annoying

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I actually don't like my bread pre-sliced and prefer to do it myself which makes the saying really annoying
> 
> Bro of OoO


Probably need to change the saying to "best thing since the invention of the internal combustion engine."


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just had a great experience with a SA at Shreve the other day. Mrs. BSF was looking some jewelry and I noticed the blue Bell & Ross BR05. It had always caught my eye but never tried one on...
> 
> View attachment 15455304
> 
> ...


Nice service assistant. I absolutely love honesty like that. Had a similar experience many years ago where a service asssitant told me to buy a vintage carerra and not the reissue and another one where I asked to look at some early co-ax omega and he said "don't buy it, the movement is sh.t".

PS just as well you had a good story, I was getting ready to give you a 'nice grammar'

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I do find it funny (if I'm remembering correctly) that the "default" colors for the GMT face are the Pepsi bezel and the default for the timing face is green. Almost like they're trying to copy a brand we know and love...


I really hate it how everybody copies Steinhart

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav ordered yet another set of masks, these are supposedly the Rolex of masks... Ordered back in March.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You pay 2x msrp?

Bro of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I'd like to publicly thank John d Rockefeller.
> 
> First because of him I had a car I could drive to see Mrs BT.
> 
> ...


I call that whitewashing your reputation. Worked for the Sacklers, too (at least for a long time).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice service assistant. I absolutely love honesty like that. Had a similar experience many years ago where a service asssitant told me to buy a vintage carerra and not the reissue and another one where I asked to look at some early co-ax omega and he said "don't buy it, the movement is sh.t".
> 
> PS just as well you had a good story, I was getting ready to give you a 'nice grammar'
> 
> Bro of OoO


Heh!

"That looks like a Rolex, dude"

"That's where you're wrong, it's like a Steinhart"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> From looking at reviews and pictures I had a feeling that the 21mm tapered lugs might be the biggest change, and even that not too great. I'm uncertain the movement upgrade is terribly significant when compared to the 3135 rugged, highly accurate workhorse that the 3235 replaced.
> 
> Given what you and others have posted, I suspect I might prefer the Cermit over the Hulk but not to the degree that I'd update to a Cermit if I already owned a Hulk.


Interesting. My favourite part of my sub is its dial

Bro of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

abd26 said:


> Incoming! Thanks for recommendations. I dig. Pam1312.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks fantastic. I want that new white one badly.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Probably need to change the saying to "best thing since the invention of the internal combustion engine."


I actually think my favourite invention is clean drinking water, the one where you can just go to the tap and drink what comes out. It's something we take for granted until you live in a place what doesn't have tap water that's safe to drink

Bro of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm in.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

And big blue has been getting lonely. Really is a great piece on a strap.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I actually think my favourite invention is clean drinking water, the one where you can just go to the tap and drink what comes out. It's something we take for granted until you live in a place what doesn't have tap water that's safe to drink
> 
> Bro of OoO


We watched the new zombie movie _#Alive_ and one of the things I thought about was, if it looked like shyt was really gonna hit the fan, I'd take every container in the house and fill them with water. Tupperware, bathtub, cereal and pasta containers, it doesn't matter -- dry goods are going into fresh trash bags and ALL hard containers will get filled with water.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I really hate it how everybody copies Steinhart
> 
> Bro of OoO


I was thinking Tudor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

abd26 said:


> Incoming! Thanks for recommendations. I dig. Pam1312.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice work, congrats


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Probably need to change the saying to "best thing since the invention of the internal combustion engine."


Never thought I'd spark such a debate by using that old idiom.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks fantastic. I want that new white one badly.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My AD still has it!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Mrs Mav ordered yet another set of masks, these are supposedly the Rolex of masks... Ordered back in March.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Valve masks are banned where I work, they let too much air out apparently.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Valve masks are banned where I work, they let too much air out apparently.


This works wonders


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting. My favourite part of my sub is its dial
> 
> Bro of OoO


You're not the only one I've heard say the Hulk dial is their favorite aspect. I think I recall PF posting the same thing about his.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks fantastic. I want that new white one badly.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dollars to donuts you'd become bored with the white dial. For whatever reason I never tire looking at the dials of the two watches below:


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mav said:


> They've been on a steady raise for a couple of years now. 15202 is past $45K, almost $50K now.
> 
> In kinda related news, I also heard from my buddy at the VC boutique, the Overseas is getting a 10% increase this Friday.


I really really feel like you could pick one up for less than 25k just last year


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I actually think my favourite invention is clean drinking water, the one where you can just go to the tap and drink what comes out. It's something we take for granted until you live in a place what doesn't have tap water that's safe to drink
> 
> Bro of OoO


Gun that's true for any number of things we take for granted: electricity for central heating & air conditioning, gasoline for our cars (in very short supply 1973-1974), running tap water as you mentioned, as well as other things too numerous to mention. Incredible the number of inventions over the past century. I suspect BT could live off the land in a crisis but I would be in a heap of trouble if not for those little inventions.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15455826


Me wants. It's still in my browser in my cart haha. We'll see how my stocks do the next few weeks. I'm in some SPACs merging this and next month at pretty basement levels, lots of room for growth


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> My AD still has it!


Looks great. Maybe I'm the only one here to have white dial watches lose their shine sooner than later.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15455826


I like that specific PAM strap that I rotate on mine too. One of the best aspects of Panerais is changing straps.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

delco714 said:


> I really really feel like you could pick one up for less than 25k just last year


Maybe early last year? I remember looking last summer, and the grey market had it for 30-something.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You pay 2x msrp?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Nah, got them for MSRP but had to join a waitlist. ?

(I blame mrs mav)


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Looks great. Maybe I'm the only one here to have white dial watches lose their shine sooner than later.


I LOVE WHITE Panerai.. having said that I never had one.

I well tell you what doesn't lose shine.
Does this count even though it has a like platinum luster razzle dazzle


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> Me wants. It's still in my browser in my cart haha. We'll see how my stocks do the next few weeks. I'm in some SPACs merging this and next month at pretty basement levels, lots of room for growth


That PAM Luninor's of jorgenl's and Sap's 005 are a couple that are 10/10 in my book.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Mav what do you exercise or eat with a bull like neck?


LOL I used to do weights every other day, and cardio on the other ones. Now it's just cardio 5 days per week.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Can the filters on these masks be cleaned and reused? Or you have to replace them completely?


They can be cleaned by wiping it down and reused, but they cannot be washed. The filters have about a 100-hour life span, I think? My wife purchased a few replacement filters too.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

5959HH said:


> That PAM Luninor's of jorgenl's and Sap's 005 are a couple that are 10/10 in my book.


PAM00914

antique dial markers, sandwich dial, no subdials so it is symmetric. See through case back, 8 day handwound in-house mvt.

My only knock, personally, is I would prefer the brushed case but polished bezel. I know they have some, but not without sacrificing other things. Not having a second hand would get some getting used to, but I love this watch


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> I LOVE WHITE Panerai.. having said that I never had one.
> 
> I well tell you what doesn't lose shine.
> Does this count even though it has a like platinum luster razzle dazzle


No, the YM is in a class by itself with the Plutonium bezel and dial and never loses its shine.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

5959HH said:


> No, the YM is in a class by itself with the Plutonium bezel and dial and never loses its shine.


Im so flattered I'm opening an expensive pinot tonight

Haha doing it anyway. 2 year dating anniversary (guess that's a thing), so I'm making very high end piedmont prime 8oz filet mignon and I bought and arranged the flowers myself, bundle by bundle. Cheers


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> PAM00914
> 
> antique dial markers, sandwich dial, no subdials so it is symmetric. See through case back, 8 day handwound in-house mvt.
> 
> My only knock, personally, is I would prefer the brushed case but polished bezel. I know they have some, but not without sacrificing other things. Not having a second hand would get some getting used to, but I love this watch


For me the decision would be between a 000 and 914, leaning towards the 914 with its 8 day manual winding movement.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> Im so flattered I'm opening an expensive pinot tonight
> 
> Haha doing it anyway. 2 year dating anniversary (guess that's a thing), so I'm making very high end piedmont prime 8oz filet mignon and I bought and arranged the flowers myself, bundle by bundle. Cheers











Opening this Cabernet Sauvignon Saturday to go with choice filet mignon steaks Saturday night. I'm just your basic meat and potatoes guy.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Im so flattered I'm opening an expensive pinot tonight
> 
> Haha doing it anyway. 2 year dating anniversary (guess that's a thing), so I'm making very high end piedmont prime 8oz filet mignon and I bought and arranged the flowers myself, bundle by bundle. Cheers


Dating, I thought you two got hitched?

Once you tie the knot all that dating anniversary crap is OVER!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Opening this Cabernet Sauvignon Saturday to go with choice filet mignon steaks Saturday night. I'm just your basic meat and potatoes guy.


I would buy that just for the label haha.
I have a quarterly meat club, so the prices are amazing for what you get, from grass to butcher to me!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Dating, I thought you two got hitched?
> 
> Once you tie the knot all that dating anniversary crap is OVER!


Care if I share this notion? .
I guess an extra reason for a slightly more special Thursday night is not a bad thing. I have nothing to do right now anyway, and was cooking something tasty regardless


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> For me the decision would be between a 000 and 914, leaning towards the 914 with its 8 day manual winding movement.


#Godfrey: I wish I were even a fraction as ornate as you are Delco. Your culinary and photographic skills are exceptional.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> I would buy that just for the label haha.
> I have a quarterly meat club, so the prices are amazing for what you get, from grass to butcher to me!


For me it's either prime or choice filet mignon's at Central Market in Plano TX where I also buy fish. I try to eat more fish than beef these days but as I said earlier I'm basically a meat and potatoes man. Their organic potatoes at Central Market are exceptional.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> All of this climate change discussion is doing in my head. I don't particularly want to freeze in my house during January or burn up in August. Hopefully I'll have a toe tag attached before AOC's Green New Deal comes to fruition.


Don't worry about it. I worked with a genius engineer once who said "reality happens". Meaning physics etc makes dumb ideas futile. Try that for 4 years and no one will like it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Last time I could wear 33 jeans was when I was 18 years old. On a good day I could squeeze into a 36 but wear 38 for the past umpteen years.


Well I do wear 33s.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I actually think my favourite invention is clean drinking water, the one where you can just go to the tap and drink what comes out. It's something we take for granted until you live in a place what doesn't have tap water that's safe to drink
> 
> Bro of OoO


Right the plan is to bring that here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Valve masks are banned where I work, they let too much air out apparently.


Butt plugs required?

I have couple valves on masks but they aren't real I realized.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well I do wear 33s.


Must be nice although I can live with my 42" chest and 37" waist. Hopefully those numbers won't become reversed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Gun that's true for any number of things we take for granted: electricity for central heating & air conditioning, gasoline for our cars (in very short supply 1973-1974), running tap water as you mentioned, as well as other things too numerous to mention. Incredible the number of inventions over the past century. I suspect BT could live off the land in a crisis but I would be in a heap of trouble if not for those little inventions.


Yes I could not that I want to. Til I was 18 water was pumped from the well... There was no AC period. Heat was wood then coal then oil
I lol when I hear young people talking bs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Must be nice although I can live with my 42" chest and 37" waist. Hopefully those numbers won't become reversed.


Guess I shouldn't tell you my chest is 46? It shrunk some after retiring along with other stuff. Course remember I grew up on a farm.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Dating, I thought you two got hitched?
> 
> Once you tie the knot all that dating anniversary crap is OVER!


I beg to differ Nov 21, 1965


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> I LOVE WHITE Panerai.. having said that I never had one.
> 
> I well tell you what doesn't lose shine.
> Does this count even though it has a like platinum luster razzle dazzle


nice throw pillow


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yes I could not that I want to. Til I was 18 water was pumped from the well... There was no AC period. Heat was wood then coal then oil
> I lol when I hear young people talking bs.


I recall our having a coal furnace in our basement when I was a child. Then large oil drums buried in our backyard for oil heating. Of course no air conditioning during those years. Then parents had a window a/c unit and I had an attic fan for my upstairs bedroom. Until I was an adult living in Texas, none of my cars had air conditioning.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Right the plan is to bring that here.


I don't touch tap w a ten foot pole here . It is for the cats and they don't like it either they much prefer rain water


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> That PAM Luninor's of jorgenl's and Sap's 005 are a couple that are 10/10 in my book.


I want a luminor next. Maybe white dial.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Kind of curious as to OoO's thoughts on the Parm Tonda. I won't say my thoughts but the wife was a fan.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Kind of curious as to OoO's thoughts on the Parm Tonda. I won't say my thoughts but the wife was a fan.


Price?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Price?


You can get the Tonda Metros for anywhere from $6-8K.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> You can get the Tonda Metros for anywhere from $6-8K.


For me that's too close to you know where territory.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> For me that's too close to you know where territory.


Yeah, MSRP is around $12K or so. So there's some massive depreciation but they seem to level off. More or less just curious as to the thoughts on the looks. I find them to be intriguing and I am surprised my wife liked them since she's not normally a fan of more interesting styles like that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Under the category of back to normal:

Sitting at million dollar cowboy bar, drinking a beer and listening to band... 

I had feeling not going to end well.. Table of 7 drunk ******** (my kind of people so I can talk about them)... Woman gets seated table nearby.. She smiles at me so I'm thinking pro. 
2 guys go over and she joins them. 
Soon the bar Mgr over with words but he not big enough... I started easing my way out as I suspected fight coming.. Bar Mgr calls police (no defunding nonsense here) 5 uniforms show up and soon all removed. 
God dont you just miss stuff like that?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Yeah, MSRP is around $12K or so. So there's some massive depreciation but they seem to level off. More or less just curious as to the thoughts on the looks. I find them to be intriguing and I am surprised my wife liked them since she's not normally a fan of more interesting styles like that.


I like the look.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I like the look.


The lugs look huge


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> You can get the Tonda Metros for anywhere from $6-8K.


Might be very difficult to sell or trade without losing 70% of the price you might pay. My impression would be to take a hard pass but YMMV ...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> The lugs look huge


They are. Really just meant for a bracelet, IMO. I don't like them on strap at all.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Did somebody say MEAT and POTATOES?!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Might be very difficult to sell or trade without losing 70% of the price you might pay. My impression would be to take a hard pass but YMMV ...


Oh, yeah. Not interested in buying. Just was browsing randomly and the wife came up and said: "Oh, I like that." Threw me for a loop.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Price?


No go. To me looks like a pulsar


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> Oh, yeah. Not interested in buying. Just was browsing randomly and the wife came up and said: "Oh, I like that." Threw me for a loop.


I think your better half might have a greater appreciation for some trinket with diamonds from Tiffany's.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Last time I could wear 33 jeans was when I was 18 years old. On a good day I could squeeze into a 36 but wear 38 for the past umpteen years.


Tell me about it. I used to be a 28 for the longest time. I've been 30 for the last 20 years!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> So go. To me looks like a pulsar


I try to be least somewhat diplomatic when I think a Bro might actually buy a watch but agree with you it looks like a POS.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Tell me about it. I used to be a 28 for the longest time. I've been 30 for the last 20 years!!!


Sure, you're a 30 y/o trapped in a 50 y/o body. You get no empathy from either me or BT, but BT and I both fully understand what you're saying.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> My AD still has it!


I generally prefer watches with a date function but I'm yet to see a Panerai I like that has a date function

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> You're not the only one I've heard say the Hulk dial is their favorite aspect. I think I recall PF posting the same thing about his.


Yeah pretty sure he did. Sunburst dials, they're amazing I'm pretty much any watch

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Looks great. Maybe I'm the only one here to have white dial watches lose their shine sooner than later.


Nope, I'm in that camp as well. The only white dial watches I prefer to their black counterparts are white dialed speedies

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I wish. We need to do something to lure PF back. OoO is not the same now.


Agree 100% OoO is not the same without @Panerol Forte


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I try to be least somewhat diplomatic when I think a Bro might actually buy a watch but agree with you it looks like a POS.


Hey. Diplomacy hasn't gotten me very far. I can't get behind that watch. Normally, I'm a little softer, but I'm hot from the grill and, wine.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> You in SF?


Nah, Greenwich. Gonna be a while before I get on a plane again...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I beg to differ Nov 21, 1965


This I like! Good on you. You and Ms BT have what everyone wants.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Tell me about it. I used to be a 28 for the longest time. I've been 30 for the last 20 years!!!


Oh, the humanity!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Kind of curious as to OoO's thoughts on the Parm Tonda. I won't say my thoughts but the wife was a fan.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Did somebody say MEAT and POTATOES?!


I guess the flowers are the vegetables in this meal?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Sure, you're a 30 y/o trapped in a 50 y/o body. You get no empathy from either me or BT, but BT and I both fully understand what you're saying.


I've gone backwards.

I was a 34 in my early 20s, then a 36 for my mid to late 20s and in my 30s have come down from a 36-34-32 and now 30 or 32 depending on the fabric and fit.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I know it's a B, but what d'y'all think?

Did it get the apostrophes right?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I guess the flowers are the vegetables in this meal?


Karen doesn't eat veggies (jk almost)

And I had a YUUUGE salad again for lunch. Having said that, I had not realized that we ran out of sweet potatoes, and had to settle for the russet . Usually I add asparagus or honey sriracha brussel sprouts to this type of thing, but I'm also cutting calories... Minus the herb butter I made this morning and the celebratory weekend we have coming up at the venetian this weekend!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I generally prefer watches with a date function but I'm yet to see a Panerai I like that has a date function
> 
> Brother of OoO


To me the epitome of a Panerai is a manual winding watch that looks best as a two hander although I also like the small seconds at the 9:00 position. Just my own preference.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Agree 100% OoO is not the same without @Panerol Forte


No and I encourage @Panerol Forte to return ASAP. Like immediately.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Kind of curious as to OoO's thoughts on the Parm Tonda. I won't say my thoughts but the wife was a fan.


Somehow it looks more like a bangle than a watch, so no.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> Hey. Diplomacy hasn't gotten me very far. I can't get behind that watch. Normally, I'm a little softer, but I'm hot from the grill and, wine.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Kind of curious as to OoO's thoughts on the Parm Tonda. I won't say my thoughts but the wife was a fan.


Cool shape and bracelet. No need for it to be a chronograph but the layout is ok. Would probably better as a 3 hander. Not bad.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just had a great experience with a SA at Shreve the other day. Mrs. BSF was looking some jewelry and I noticed the blue Bell & Ross BR05. It had always caught my eye but never tried one on...
> 
> View attachment 15455304
> 
> ...


Almost bought this" nauti-oak" last year. Mrs Wolf stopped me just in time 👍


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I know it's a B, but what d'y'all think?
> 
> Did it get the apostrophes right?


Are you thinking of buying that Breitling, currently own it or thinking of selling?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Under the category of back to normal:
> 
> Sitting at million dollar cowboy bar, drinking a beer and listening to band...
> 
> ...


I love the feeling. Even if you're not paying attention you can still feel it in the air. You can feel the hostility and tension building. I truly believe it's chemical kinda like pheromones. I wonder if most people pick up on it or just certain people. Either way yeah I miss that. Walking around Nola at night always feels like that. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Did somebody say MEAT and POTATOES?!


Excellent bro! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I generally prefer watches with a date function but I'm yet to see a Panerai I like that has a date function
> 
> Brother of OoO


I'm really hoping this is what Panerai will be doing with all their white dials. White sandwich dial is just awesome. Would prefer no date but it's not a deal breaker for me.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I think your better half might have a greater appreciation for some trinket with diamonds from Tiffany's.


Actually? No. Believe it or not. She didn't even want an engagement ring. This wasn't a "I don't want one (but I really do)" deal, either. She was actually kind of pissed when she found out what I spent (and I spent under $5K and well under the typical salary equation deal thing). For the wedding ring, hers is less expensive than mine as well (just a very thin sort of matching ring with pave diamonds).

She's the opposite of materialistic so my watch hobby can make her roll her eyes. ?

It's a very endearing quality of hers. She has very few possessions that are expensive other than her musical instruments (but she uses them for work).

I am very lucky. I have offered to buy her a Rolex DateJust or OP 34/36 a few times, now, and she just refuses and wants to stick with her Tissot.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I know it's a B, but what d'y'all think?
> 
> Did it get the apostrophes right?


Those are really nice for the price. I think Breitling is starting to become a bargain.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Karen doesn't eat veggies (jk almost)
> 
> And I had a YUUUGE salad again for lunch. Having said that, I had not realized that we ran out of sweet potatoes, and had to settle for the russet . Usually I add asparagus or honey sriracha brussel sprouts to this type of thing, but I'm also cutting calories... Minus the herb butter I made this morning and the celebratory weekend we have coming up at the venetian this weekend!


That italian restaurant in the middle of that casino was fantastic. Have fun

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> That italian restaurant in the middle of that casino was fantastic. Have fun
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We have settled on Chica tomorrow, and Wolfgang's CUT Saturday. Lots of great option indeed


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Under the category of back to normal:
> 
> Sitting at million dollar cowboy bar, drinking a beer and listening to band...
> 
> ...


I've quietly ducked out a time or two when trouble was brewing. I rarely feel like I'm in the wrong place, but now and then a place suddenly turns wrong.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Foster parent class #5...we're halfway done! Tonight was about attachment & handling intrusive questions. So I'm ready to face ANY A.D. out there! Lol


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Shoot. I was hoping otherwise. Although it's pretty easy (but not stealthy) to just tell the watch, "Set a timer for 45 minutes"


Update! You can manipulate the timing bezel. When you tap it, it snaps to the minute hand, but you can then use the crown to scroll up/down and set how/where you want the bezel to be!

Very intuitive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I know it's a B, but what d'y'all think?
> 
> Did it get the apostrophes right?


I like that one; super ocean right? Although I don't like the bracelet but it would look good on a leather strap


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Are you thinking of buying that Breitling, currently own it or thinking of selling?


It's Sap we are talking about 59, those are not mutually exclusive terms and all three can happen in the one day


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, Greenwich. Gonna be a while before I get on a plane again...


Just follow my advice. Not a problem.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> This I like! Good on you. You and Ms BT have what everyone wants.


I've been lucky.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I've gone backwards.
> 
> I was a 34 in my early 20s, then a 36 for my mid to late 20s and in my 30s have come down from a 36-34-32 and now 30 or 32 depending on the fabric and fit.
> 
> Brother of OoO


I do wash mine or rather Mrs BT does.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I love the feeling. Even if you're not paying attention you can still feel it in the air. You can feel the hostility and tension building. I truly believe it's chemical kinda like pheromones. I wonder if most people pick up on it or just certain people. Either way yeah I miss that. Walking around Nola at night always feels like that. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think just certain people. It was the electricity as you say. I knew to pick up my beer and move. Course they disarm you going in so unlikely gun play. 
Did I ever tell you about the time they made me hand my knife over before they let me in?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Considering I have this...










...is it dumb to add this?










Jenna might be right...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One of Tiffany's teammates back in the day...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of back in the day. any guesses on who the young lady is on the right?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of back in the day. any guesses on who the young lady is on the right?
> 
> View attachment 15456214


no guesses needed...that is smoking hot Helen Mirren


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Gnomon's got the new Seiko sharp edge blue dial for $890USD


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like that one; super ocean right? Although I don't like the bracelet but it would look good on a leather strap


Superocean Heritage 42.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Considering I have this...
> 
> View attachment 15456209
> 
> ...


If I had the chance, I would add the VC and dump the DJ.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> If I had the chance, I would add the VC and dump the DJ.


You mean, pull a Sap?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean, pull a Sap?


Well......yeah!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Well......yeah!


Hell yeah!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Kind of curious as to OoO's thoughts on the Parm Tonda. I won't say my thoughts but the wife was a fan.


Looks like a Citizen. Any better pics?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Update! You can manipulate the timing bezel. When you tap it, it snaps to the minute hand, but you can then use the crown to scroll up/down and set how/where you want the bezel to be!
> 
> Very intuitive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Considering I have this...
> 
> View attachment 15456209
> 
> ...


You've got 3000 blue watches bro. Mav or someone else posted a black version of that VC and it looked superb. Go forth in that direction brosef.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

This might've been the pic from memory. Pretty sharp imo.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Saw this in seiko boutique, my eye rolled at the prices (SGD, >6.6k USD). Trolls complaining about Rolex can buy these and tell me how "great" they are.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I really hate it how everybody copies Steinhart
> 
> Bro of OoO


I bet more than one Steinhart owner has uttered that phrase 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I actually think my favourite invention is clean drinking water, the one where you can just go to the tap and drink what comes out. It's something we take for granted until you live in a place what doesn't have tap water that's safe to drink
> 
> Bro of OoO


It's a toss up between water from the faucet and the ability to flush.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Im so flattered I'm opening an expensive pinot tonight
> 
> Haha doing it anyway. 2 year dating anniversary (guess that's a thing), so I'm making very high end piedmont prime 8oz filet mignon and I bought and arranged the flowers myself, bundle by bundle. Cheers


Sounds like my wife and celebrating. Three-four years ago she made a New Years resolution to drink more champagne. With so many kids, partners, grandkids, promotions we should have champion tap 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Care if I share this notion? .
> I guess an extra reason for a slightly more special Thursday night is not a bad thing. I have nothing to do right now anyway, and was cooking something tasty regardless


Share only if you don't care. It's comments like that that might cause her to walk out the door. Remember men and women speak different languages 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> For me it's either prime or choice filet mignon's at Central Market in Plano TX where I also buy fish. I try to eat more fish than beef these days but as I said earlier I'm basically a meat and potatoes man. Their organic potatoes at Central Market are exceptional.


I thought all potatoes were organic. What am I missing

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Kind of curious as to OoO's thoughts on the Parm Tonda. I won't say my thoughts but the wife was a fan.


If it's a Parm Tonda you want there are better looking versions. 
That one with that particular dial...is a heck no.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, Greenwich. Gonna be a while before I get on a plane again...


Haha. I read that as Greenland and thought WTF is he doing there 

Note to self: Check out if Greenland has a Rolex AD.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I know it's a B, but what d'y'all think?
> 
> Did it get the apostrophes right?


Too small

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Kind of curious as to OoO's thoughts on the Parm Tonda. I won't say my thoughts but the wife was a fan.


My first thought was, I need to find out what type of drug the watch designer is using.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Are you thinking of buying that Breitling, currently own it or thinking of selling?


You left out, or do you regret selling it 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> If it's a Parm Tonda you want there are better looking versions.
> That one with that particular dial...is a heck no.


#Godfrey

It almost looks like the Tonda Metrographe was inspired by the Tudor POS. Check out those endlinks...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Considering I have this...
> 
> View attachment 15456209
> 
> ...


Do it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's a toss up between water from the faucet and the ability to flush.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Actually you're right. Ability to flush is a better invention

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like that one; super ocean right? Although I don't like the bracelet but it would look good on a leather strap


Those bracelets are incredibly comfortable and good looking. Only problem is they are heavy and feel really strange because the watch case is usually a lot lighter than the bracelet. Not uncomfortable but just odd compared to the way most watches feel since the weight is reversed.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I think just certain people. It was the electricity as you say. I knew to pick up my beer and move. Course they disarm you going in so unlikely gun play.
> Did I ever tell you about the time they made me hand my knife over before they let me in?


No please share. I screwed up going in a concert a few years ago. Waited in line with my boy for an hour or so and forgot about metal detectors at the gate. Switchblade was in my pocket. Kinda panicked because I wasn't going back to the car. Took my hat off and put the knife at the bottom then put my wallet keys watch and my boys stuff all on top. Luckily I passed the hat across the table and they really didn't search it. Thought for sure one of the security guards was gonna get a cool new knife. Didn't forget it on purpose I'm just so used to having it in my pocket now that it's normal. It's just about time for a new one while I'm thinking about it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Considering I have this...
> 
> View attachment 15456209
> 
> ...


I understand but I would really have to consider both and let one go. Would be a hell of a decision.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's a toss up between water from the faucet and the ability to flush.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Our water comes from the Mississippi via treatment plants to fill the towers. After knowing what is dumped in one of the longest rivers in the nation, I buy bottled water.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> You've got 3000 blue watches bro. Mav or someone else posted a black version of that VC and it looked superb. Go forth in that direction brosef.


or brown


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Our water comes from the Mississippi via treatment plants to fill the towers. After knowing what is dumped in one of the longest rivers in the nation, I buy bottled water.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I live just north of Stockholm, so they drink my piss


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> To me the epitome of a Panerai is a manual winding watch that looks best as a two hander although I also like the small seconds at the 9:00 position. Just my own preference.


late to the panerai party


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> or brown


Brown VC?

Had to google


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> late to the panerai party
> View attachment 15456466


Late or are we now on day 2 of Panerai madness?

The unofficial watch of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Brown VC?
> 
> Had to google
> 
> View attachment 15456470


Yes. Brown Dial VC Overseas. They make a good brown dial.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15456210


May have to disagree with Jenna on this issue. That VC is special watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> If I had the chance, I would add the VC and dump the DJ.


#neverreadahead and +1


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

wolfhead said:


> Saw this in seiko boutique, my eye rolled at the prices (SGD, >6.6k USD). Trolls complaining about Rolex can buy these and tell me how "great" they are.
> View attachment 15456267


I really like that SLA037 on the far left but not at $6300.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's a toss up between water from the faucet and the ability to flush.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yep, I recall briefly living in a house with a septic tank growing up and think my grandparents had outhouses. Maybe even my parents growing up as well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought all potatoes were organic. What am I missing
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


No synthetic fertilizers or pesticides. Organic potatoes mostly taste better to me. Others mileages might vary.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Haha. I read that as Greenland and thought WTF is he doing there
> 
> Note to self: Check out if Greenland has a Rolex AD.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Interesting viewing Greenland from the air. It should be called Whiteland and Iceland called Greenland. As I recall Greenland was originally called that by the Vikings to entice others to venture there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Our water comes from the Mississippi via treatment plants to fill the towers. After knowing what is dumped in one of the longest rivers in the nation, I buy bottled water.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Late or are we now on day 2 of Panerai madness?
> 
> The unofficial watch of OoO


We gave Pongster a one-time-only exemption.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yep, I recall briefly living in a house with a septic tank growing up and think my grandparents had outhouses. Maybe even my parents growing up as well.


I think my grandparents had to 2 or 3 seater outhouse. They knew how to party back in the day


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up. Not too bad. Be interesting to see if BSF buys that VC Overseas that’s on another level from any DJ.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Inorganic potato(e) = a rock 

Independence, MO is very proud of its tap water. Its award-winning!


https://www.kansascity.com/news/local/article233659217.html


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Inorganic potato(e) = a rock
> 
> Independence, MO is very proud of its tap water. Its award-winning!
> 
> ...


Several years ago they banned the sale of large bottles of water. No need; unless you live in Stockholm and don't like drinking my piss


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Considering I have this...
> 
> View attachment 15456209
> 
> ...


NO , I say do it


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Several years ago they banned the sale of large bottles of water. No need; *unless you live in Stockholm and don't like drinking my piss *


"bottled at the source!"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> Saw this in seiko boutique, my eye rolled at the prices (SGD, >6.6k USD). Trolls complaining about Rolex can buy these and tell me how "great" they are.
> View attachment 15456267


But it is hi-beat


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Pongster said:


> late to the panerai party
> View attachment 15456466


Mine says hi! ;-)

Do you guys notice a subtle difference?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yep, I recall briefly living in a house with a septic tank growing up and think my grandparents had outhouses. Maybe even my parents growing up as well.


My grandmothers house still has an old septic tank and a ditch for the run off. Pretty gross. But there's a huge rose bush next to the ditch that has massive white roses blooming year round. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Mine says hi! ;-)
> 
> Do you guys notice a subtle difference?
> 
> View attachment 15456534


Placement of the black seal logo.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Mine says hi! ;-)
> 
> Do you guys notice a subtle difference?
> 
> View attachment 15456534


Yes, locations of Black Seal and Panerai are different on the two dials. Significance?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> My grandmothers house still has an old septic tank and a ditch for the run off. Pretty gross. But there's a huge rose bush next to the ditch that has massive white roses blooming year round. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Even septic tank run off wouldn't help in the DFW area with our clay soil.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> This might've been the pic from memory. Pretty sharp imo.


Dammit that's a great pic. Gotta save my pennies.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Yes. Brown Dial VC Overseas. They make a good brown dial.
> View attachment 15456473


Wait -- more awful pic than the one Merv found. Hmm. Maybe I should keep my pennies.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Placement of the black seal logo.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Bingo!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Yes, locations of Black Seal and Panerai are different on the two dials. Significance?


Yep.

They only produced the 183 with the BLACK SEAL logo at 6 o'clock for a few years. It also has the "Paneari" decorated movement.

Mine is a G series (2004)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Mine says hi! ;-)
> 
> Do you guys notice a subtle difference?
> 
> View attachment 15456534


6:24pm and 6:54am?

different floor?

black hair vs white hair?

brown vs black strap?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought all potatoes were organic. What am I missing
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think it means pesticides weren't used and other similar "organic" steps.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> This might've been the pic from memory. Pretty sharp imo.


Wow, that is really sharp! Might have to give that some serious thought...

Thanks!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Yep.
> 
> They only produced the 183 with the BLACK SEAL logo at 6 o'clock for a few years. It also has the "Paneari" decorated movement.
> 
> ...


I really like the "Panerai" decorated movements that are definitely worthy of display casebacks. I think the earlier 111/112's also had that same feature and maybe others too. If @Panerol Forte were still posting here, he could no doubt give us a detailed synopsis.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I really like the "Panerai" decorated movements that are definitely worthy of display casebacks. *I think the earlier 111/112's also had that same feature* and maybe others too. If @Panerol Forte were still posting here, he could no doubt give us a detailed synopsis.


Yes - they did.

Around the same era (G-series).

From memory that series did not have sandwich dials on the 111/112.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jman, what does Mrs. Jman think of this? Asking for a friend.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman, what does Mrs. Jman think of this? Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 15456762


Hold please


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Hold please


GF

She said "it would look good on you " as in not her . She like the aqua one


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Considering I have this...
> 
> View attachment 15456209
> 
> ...


I feel that they are both very two different watches, despite sharing a similar color dial. Nothing wrong with having a collection of blue watches. A friend of mine only buys blue and he has one of the best collections I know.

IMO, the Overseas is very much a 1970's integrated bracelet sports watch in the Gerald Genta-esque design, even though it's not a Genta watch. Finishing is top notch and a level above Rolex, Geneva seal, movement is beautiful to look at and oh that dial. Dial is nothing short of spectacular.

The DJ is more of a classic dress watch. that can be worn casually or more formally. Your configuration seems more casual to me, since it's on the oyster bracelet and smooth bezel.

I think a few valid questions to ask yourself is how do you think you'll use them, how will they compete for your wrist time and how do you see yourself wearing one but not the other and vice versa?

Maybe consider black? Although there's something special about that blue. And I think the brown one is discontinued.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Only $199! The must-have pandemic accessory!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Yes - they did.
> 
> Around the same era (G-series).
> 
> From memory that series did not have sandwich dials on the 111/112.


At one time I had a PAM 190 with 8 day JLC manual winding movement and sandwich didd Sr l that was very nice. For whatever reason I couldn't warm up to the wire lugs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> No please share. I screwed up going in a concert a few years ago. Waited in line with my boy for an hour or so and forgot about metal detectors at the gate. Switchblade was in my pocket. Kinda panicked because I wasn't going back to the car. Took my hat off and put the knife at the bottom then put my wallet keys watch and my boys stuff all on top. Luckily I passed the hat across the table and they really didn't search it. Thought for sure one of the security guards was gonna get a cool new knife. Didn't forget it on purpose I'm just so used to having it in my pocket now that it's normal. It's just about time for a new one while I'm thinking about it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Just one of my custom made knives.. I was much younger didn't go much of anywhere without one. Me and my redneck friends had been in tents for a week. Was in no mood to surrender.. Oh well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Yep, I recall briefly living in a house with a septic tank growing up and think my grandparents had outhouses. Maybe even my parents growing up as well.


Uh my house has septic tank.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Uh my house has septic tank.


mine too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Yep, I recall briefly living in a house with a septic tank growing up and think my grandparents had outhouses. Maybe even my parents growing up as well.


And you might remember story my grandmother broke her hip going to outhouse just before Hazel arrived.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

New strap custom made by Dan Barr @ RedRockStraps ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think my grandparents had to 2 or 3 seater outhouse. They knew how to party back in the day


And my Daddy s penile encounter with black widow spider.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Been swimming with seals today.















Cue my favourite joke.
"You've blown a seal."
"No, that's frost on my moustache." ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> mine too.


Me three


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Uh my house has septic tank.


Septic tanks are still common in rural areas. It's all a trade off with more than enough disadvantages living in the big city. The way things are going now, not-too-distant generations might be living in caves again.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> And you might remember story my grandmother broke her hip going to outhouse just before Hazel arrived.


No my memory is not what yours is. What was her outcome?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> New strap custom made by Dan Barr @ RedRockStraps ...
> 
> View attachment 15456910


Nice strap!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Me three


Me four.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


Dude, you'd look great with a blue DJ41. Just saying.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you'd look great with a blue DJ41. Just saying.


I don't have a single blue watch , we need to address that


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Compare the U50 with Batman.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jmanlay said:


>


Are you swimming with it or just posing for a photo?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you'd look great with a blue DJ41. Just saying.


In which combination (bezel, bracelet)?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jorgenl said:


> New strap custom made by Dan Barr @ RedRockStraps ...
> 
> View attachment 15456910


Extra!


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

5959HH said:


> At one time I had a PAM 190 with 8 day JLC manual winding movement and sandwich didd Sr l that was very nice. For whatever reason I couldn't warm up to the wire lugs.


I've always struggled with wire lugs too. As a design, I love them. But the watch is so robust, I felt the wire lugs didn't blend well and that the strap security was compromised.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


Love the shot, but Speedy near water stresses me out. You're a rebel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Compare the U50 with Batman.


Really liking that Sinn.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

abd26 said:


> I've always struggled with wire lugs too. As a design, I love them. But the watch is so robust, I felt the wire lugs didn't blend well and that the strap security was compromised.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think it's mostly a matter of personal preference. I will say my preference for strap security and overall design are the Panerai screw-in bars followed by Panerai drilled lugs and spring bars.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Wifey ordered me an IWC Pilot in blue for anniversary (her gift since I had gotten her an engagement ring). Apparently she was in a watch shopping mood the other day when she caught me browsing. I had the IWC open on my screen and she had commented. I guess she already had it in mind.

Great minds, something, something.

I like that the person who is the opposite of "possessions" person indulges my hobby . . . . .


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Tough day at the office.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Wifey ordered me an IWC Pilot in blue for anniversary (her gift since I had gotten her an engagement ring). Apparently she was in a watch shopping mood the other day when she caught me browsing. I had the IWC open on my screen and she had commented. I guess she already had it in mind.
> 
> Great minds, something, something.
> 
> *I like that the person who is the opposite of "possessions" person indulges my hobby . . . . .*


It means she'll be extra-choosy when it comes to buying something, so she won't waste time and money getting piles of junk.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> It means she'll be extra-choosy when it comes to buying something, so she won't waste time and money getting piles of junk.


Yep - I appreciate the "do it once, do it right" kind of attitude she has, too. We match perfectly in that regard. Doing the attic we both want to make sure we don't end up regretting anything . . .


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Wifey ordered me an IWC Pilot in blue for anniversary (her gift since I had gotten her an engagement ring). Apparently she was in a watch shopping mood the other day when she caught me browsing. I had the IWC open on my screen and she had commented. I guess she already had it in mind.
> 
> Great minds, something, something.
> 
> I like that the person who is the opposite of "possessions" person indulges my hobby . . . . .


Nice! Which one?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice! Which one?


Blue on bracelet.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

TGIF bros!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> Are you swimming with it or just posing for a photo?


No swimming


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Here you go mid day change


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Here you go mid day change


Definitely don't get that Omega wet. Even water vapor might harm it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Uh my house has septic tank.


A pretty good chunk of NJ residential property uses septic tanks, particularly in suburban areas. I know exactly where mine is because I had to dig it up once by hand to snake out the switch between the two tanks. I added access ports before filling it back in. I should have bought a Rolex then with the money I saved.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> And my Daddy s penile encounter with black widow spider.


Black widows love outhouses. I always bring a stick for the pre-use inspection and clearance.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Tough day at the office.
> 
> View attachment 15457068


"Tough day at the office" is my euphemism for premature death. My sister-in-law uses "Made a hard decision" for getting divorced. So my wife knows what I mean when I say that I if don't make a hard decision I might have a tough day at the office. (Fortunately, I never had to make a hard decision of that nature, or had that tough a day at the office).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> A pretty good chunk of NJ residential property uses septic tanks, particularly in suburban areas. I know exactly where mine is because I had to dig it up once by hand to snake out the switch between the two tanks. I added added access ports before filling it back in. I should have bought a Rolex then with the money I saved.


I don't do crap


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> TGIF bros!


Dang Dude, I might just have to get me one of them!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I don't do crap


Almost no crap involved, fortunately. I just had to dig through topsoil and clay down to the lid and get the lid off. Two half-days of digging/filling saved me $10k.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Dang Dude, I might just have to get me one of them!



















Same watch on the right compared to my SLA033. Nice value.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Almost no crap involved, fortunately. I just had to dig through topsoil and clay down to the lid and get the lid off. Two half-days of digging/filling saved me $10k.


What happened when the lid was off?
mine is somewhere in the front yard but not sure exactly where never had an issue so far


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I wonder if it's worth it ...?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I wonder if it's worth it ...?
> View attachment 15457299


It matches the avocados that I had in my lunch. So it's healthy, right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> What happened when the lid was off?
> mine is somewhere in the front yard but not sure exactly where never had an issue so far


Watching you guys discuss your septic tanks gives me a whole new perspective and appreciation for my sewer line. I even carry sewer line insurance but no problems thus far in all of the years I've lived in my home.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to say I'm a big fan of the AW GMT face, as far as apple watches go










But, back to my Omeeeguh









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> In which combination (bezel, bracelet)?


Smooth and oyster, of course. 😇


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> It matches the avocados that I had in my lunch. So it's healthy, right?


The color of the pea soup.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I wonder if it's worth it ...?
> View attachment 15457299


Maybe if it were black dial and black strap. Then I could say "nice strap."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have to say I'm a big fan of the AW GMT face, as far as apple watches go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually nice combination.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> We gave Pongster a one-time-only exemption.


He had to dig through his vault to find it. I think he owns every watch ever made


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Smooth and oyster, of course. 😇


I do not know...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I wonder if it's worth it ...?
> View attachment 15457299


They say green is the new blue. I've never been fond of blue.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Może gdyby to była czarna tarcza i czarny pasek. Wtedy mógłbym powiedzieć "ładny pasek".





5959HH said:


> Maybe if it were black dial and black strap. Then I could say "nice strap."


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I wonder if it's worth it ...?
> View attachment 15457299


Well with the Hulk gone, we need some other green dial options, right?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Why it's good to be a rock star....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


>


On a more serious note that F.P. Journe is an exceptionally nice timepiece although that green model doesn't appeal to me. 
















This one in Platinum listed on DavidSW's website ain't bad though.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Well with the Hulk gone, we need some other green dial options, right?


Green has been my favorite color since childhood. Some nice color watch would be handy.

But this one is beyond my pain threshold.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> On a more serious note that F.P. Journe is an exceptionally nice timepiece although that green model doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're partial to platinum, any love for this?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Definitely don't get that Omega wet. Even water vapor might harm it.


Actually that one is 330ft water resistant so there is that


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you're partial to platinum, any love for this?
> 
> View attachment 15457365


That's an affirmative.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No my memory is not what yours is. What was her outcome?


Lived 4 more years never walked again.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Blue on bracelet.


Attaboy!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Septic tanks are still common in rural areas. It's all a trade off with more than enough disadvantages living in the big city. The way things are going now, not-too-distant generations might be living in caves again.


Hard to keep you straight 
Woke manual 2010.66.89
Only future Europeans lived in caves


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I was just thinking that if this VC were available for sale, I could stay with one watch. I would even sell my favorite Batman.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Compare the U50 with Batman.


There is no comparison


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Dang Dude, I might just have to get me one of them!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> It matches the avocados that I had in my lunch. So it's healthy, right?


Matches a baby's poop after he's eaten a load of blueberries.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Lived 4 more years never walked again.


I was afraid of that. High percentage of elderly women with fractured hip not only never walk again but are dead in less than a year. Terrible injury.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> What happened when the lid was off?
> mine is somewhere in the front yard but not sure exactly where never had an issue so far


Look for greenest grass


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I was afraid of that. High percentage of elderly women with fractured hip not only never walk again but are dead in less than a year. Terrible injury.


Doesn't go well after having 11 children


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why it's good to be a rock star....
> 
> View attachment 15457328


Didn't know George's wife had such melons!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Matches a baby's poop after he's eaten a load of blueberries.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> That's an affirmative.


Speaking of melons...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Huckleberry in short supply


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Found my newest painting this morning. 

Got to meet artist also.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Found my newest painting this morning.
> 
> Got to meet artist also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gotta wait til it's mine..


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Look for greenest grass


Figured this much I have a pretty good idea


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> I was just thinking that if this VC were available for sale, I could stay with one watch. I would even sell my favorite Batman.
> View attachment 15457384


Many hate this model but I dig it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

abd26 said:


> Love the shot, but Speedy near water stresses me out. You're a rebel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You know these things are meant to be used and not babied like everyone on the forum says?

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I know people crap on tag but this is a nice watch although a bit bland


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I don't do crap


Dude, you just posted two omegas

Bro of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

As I was leaving the office one of the financial advisors walked up and with a frown held out his Breguet chrono.

"I was taking it off before a CAT scan at the doc's this week and dropped it and it stopped working. I was cussing up a blue streak and the nurse couldn't understand why i was so upset. I'm taking it to my jeweler to see if he can fix it." 

When he said "dropped it" I felt a sharp pain in my nether region.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> I wonder if it's worth it ...?
> View attachment 15457299


My most despised brand...

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Got hungry all of a sudden


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My most despised brand...
> 
> Bro of OoO


Tell us more


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have to say I'm a big fan of the AW GMT face, as far as apple watches go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got a like for getting rid of the taste from that gross green watch posted earlier

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you're partial to platinum, any love for this?
> 
> View attachment 15457365


Patrimony small seconds, big like!

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Dude, you just posted two omegas
> 
> Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> I was just thinking that if this VC were available for sale, I could stay with one watch. I would even sell my favorite Batman.
> View attachment 15457384


That is a nice strap. Hmmm I could get a custom one for my aquatimer....

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Matches a baby's poop after he's eaten a load of blueberries.


I still think this would look more appealing than said watch

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I know people crap on tag but this is a nice watch although a bit bland


Tag makes some nice looking watches. There I said it.

I'd probably own a,tag if it didn't feel cheap in my hands

Bro of OoO


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Tag makes some nice looking watches. There I said it.
> 
> I'd probably own a,tag if it didn't feel cheap in my hands
> 
> Bro of OoO


New Tags are awesome. I love what the brand has done the last 2-3 years


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Tell us more





jmanlay said:


> Tell us more


I get they're a decent watch maker, finishing is good and all of that but the whole thing with the 'he invented it' or whatever it is on the dial. And Latin no less. It's just so pretentious.

I can't remember what exactly it is about the watches/brand but I recall reading something about the guy that made me think he wasn't a particularly nice human. Arrogant from memory (which explains the he invented it branding. I actually just went to look it up but couldn't find the thing.

Then the aesthetics of the watches as well, they do nothing for me. They're just so boring. Whilst I appreciate a decorated movement I wouldn't buy (or not buy) a watch because of this. The dial is where it's at for me, and the dials of the watches are also just quite dull in their design.

I know it's small and petty but hey it's luxury goods; small and petty reasons are complete deal breakers.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> New Tags are awesome. I love what the brand has done the last 2-3 years


Interesting, I haven't looked at a tag in maybe 5+ years. The least ones I looked at felt really cheap from a tactile sense, especially the strap.

Bro of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you're partial to platinum, any love for this?
> 
> View attachment 15457365


Not to veer too far off topic, but those are beautiful, virtually all the color variations. I was looking seriously at the rose gold/white dial version before I decided on the Lange.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I was afraid of that. High percentage of elderly women with fractured hip not only never walk again but are dead in less than a year. Terrible injury.


That's what did my grandmother in. Fell at home, broke her hip and shoulder, and she died a few weeks later.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Tag makes some nice looking watches. There I said it.
> 
> I'd probably own a,tag if it didn't feel cheap in my hands
> 
> Bro of OoO


Be careful with that thought.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting, I haven't looked at a tag in maybe 5+ years. The least ones I looked at felt really cheap from a tactile sense, especially the strap.
> 
> Bro of OoO


Yeah, 5+ years ago they were total crap in my view.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> What happened when the lid was off?
> mine is somewhere in the front yard but not sure exactly where never had an issue so far


The lid was a good bit uphill from the business end, so apart from being mildly odiferous it was no big deal (it was more of a sickly sweet smell than an outhouse odor). I let the septic guy snake it out, which took 10 minutes at negligible cost. Before refilling, I added a big fiberglass neck to bring the main lid up 3 feet to a couple inches below ground level and a similar PVC line down to the smaller access port. When he gave the original quote, the septic guy explained in careful detail what I needed to do to. It was easy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

OK, guys. I took the plunge. Looking like early next year. Fingers crossed.

Had to give them a 100% deposit though. Yikes.

Net, net, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I think the Montreal edition is gorgeous.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, guys. I took the plunge. Looking like early next year. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Had to give them a 100% deposit though. Yikes.
> 
> ...


VC Overseas blue?

Sorry, tough time keeping up today.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Also like.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I know people crap on tag but this is a nice watch although a bit bland


I'm not a TAG fan, but there are some nice Carreras.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Got hungry all of a sudden


Turkeys are interesting creatures. I love coming across huge flocks in the fall woods. Suddenly what I thought was a carpet of leaves on the forest floor starts moving and in an instant they're gone.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I know this isn't for everyone, but I also think Tag did great on this.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Not to veer too far off topic, but those are beautiful, virtually all the color variations. I was looking seriously at the rose gold/white dial version before I decided on the Lange.


That's the one I want. The boutique version dial is also very nice, arguable nicer...









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Be careful with that thought.


I'll stand by it. It was the carerra from the early 2000s that made me want to own a nice watch. I'd probably not get one now but it still holds a special place for me because of what it did.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Patrimony small seconds, big like!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Is patrimony like alimony?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> I think the Montreal edition is gorgeous.


A non-macro shot would be great but that looks very nice

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Also like.


Yuck

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> I know this isn't for everyone, but I also think Tag did great on this.












Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's the one I want. The boutique version dial is also very nice, arguable nicer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Sells for quite a bit more though.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Is patrimony like alimony?


Asking if it's an investment? 

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Many hate this model but I dig it


Too busy. Too much going on. Once again though it's all about personal preference and what is aesthetically pleasing to one's eye. Opportune that we don't all like the same thing whatever it is.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, guys. I took the plunge. Looking like early next year. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Had to give them a 100% deposit though. Yikes.
> 
> ...


She cost what?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Got home and this Tervis tumbler was in the mail. The company had a "quaran-team" photo contest and apparently I was last week's winner!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I agree. Sells for quite a bit more though.


I can't justify owning the base level one so one can dream

I'd like a really nice dress watch but I'd honestly use it 1-2 times per year. This gets used as my dress watch









Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I know people crap on tag but this is a nice watch although a bit bland


NGL, I swung by TAG's site this afternoon right after IWC and thought, shoot, these new chronographs look nice and clean. It's just what happens when they try everything - sometimes they whiff big, but sometimes they hit it just right, too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'll stand by it. It was the carerra from the early 2000s that made me want to own a nice watch. I'd probably not get one now but it still holds a special place for me because of what it did.
> 
> Brother of OoO


I meant cheap things in your hand


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> On a more serious note that F.P. Journe is an exceptionally nice timepiece although that green model doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That green is pretty nice and I don't like green. I would love to see it on a strap that's not green also but it's a great looking piece.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> That's what did my grandmother in. Fell at home, broke her hip and shoulder, and she died a few weeks later.


Can't like to hear about that post. Elderly women are prone to osteoporosis and a fall can be disastrous. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I know people crap on tag but this is a nice watch although a bit bland


I'm a fan of the Autavia Isograph. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Be careful with that thought.


Tag's have never been on my radar and decided not to comment one way or the other. Probably a decent entry level watch but just never had an interest.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, guys. I took the plunge. Looking like early next year. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Had to give them a 100% deposit though. Yikes.
> 
> ...


On what did you place a deposit? The VC? If so resend the picture along with specifications. No need to reveal the amount of the 100% deposit though.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Here's another shot of that Montreal LE


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> VC Overseas blue?
> 
> Sorry, tough time keeping up today.


Me and thee but also was thinking VC Overseas with Navy dial. Much higher level than the DJ he also showed that he currently owns. DJ is a nice watch but not in the same class as the VCO.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> VC Overseas blue?
> 
> Sorry, tough time keeping up today.


Yup.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> Also like.


Nice strap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's the one I want. The boutique version dial is also very nice, arguable nicer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'll stand by it. It was the carerra from the early 2000s that made me want to own a nice watch. I'd probably not get one now but it still holds a special place for me because of what it did.
> 
> Brother of OoO


That being the case to get a pass but just this one time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Can't like to hear about that post. Elderly women are prone to osteoporosis and a fall can be disastrous. My condolences for your loss.


Mrs BT on edge... Looks like a shot coming.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I really like the look of this...but $1500 for an NH36 movement is just too pricey. But I love the look of vintage chronos.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yuck
> 
> Brother of OoO


That was completely inconsiderate of you to say that. The least you could do is say "nice strap" as I did.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


You get a big LIKE for the gif if nothing else.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Asking if it's an investment?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Not like your Hulk has been.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> She cost what?


Don't think BSF is going to let that cat out of the bag.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup.


That will be one of your flagship purchases.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT on edge... Looks like a shot coming.


Say again???


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I can't justify owning the base level one so one can dream
> 
> I'd like a really nice dress watch but I'd honestly use it 1-2 times per year. This gets used as my dress watch
> 
> ...


That's a nice JLC. I think the the VC can be worn dressed down though. With a casual, non-tapering distressed leather band, it would look great.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15457563
> 
> 
> I really like the look of this...but $1500 for an NH36 movement is just too pricey. But I love the look of vintage chronos.


Doubt Yema would ever have designed that watch if they didn't think at least one person (you) might actually like it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> That's what did my grandmother in. Fell at home, broke her hip and shoulder, and she died a few weeks later.


Sorry to hear about this (sorry I missed it earlier)

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Can't like to hear about that post. Elderly women are prone to osteoporosis and a fall can be disastrous. My condolences for your loss.


Thanks, it was almost 10 years ago. She was almost 90 so lived a good life, but have to wonder without the fall, how much longer she might have had.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Me and thee but also was thinking VC Overseas with Navy dial. Much higher level than the DJ he also showed that he currently owns. DJ is a nice watch but not in the same class as the VCO.


I agree. I think he should sell the DJ and either let the VC replace it or replace the DJ with something that doesn't compete with the VC color/style wise.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup.


Congrats!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Here's another shot of that Montreal LE
> View attachment 15457559


I quite like that. Not a 'one' watch but it nice in a collection. I like the colours

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup.


Nice!!

Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Doubt Yema would ever have designed that watch if they didn't think at least one person (you) might actually like it.


I need some Aloe for that burn you just gave me...LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> That being the case to get a pass but just this one time.


Haha well tastes can change but don't diss what got you into something to begin with.

Glenfiddich 12YO. Not a fan of it now but it was the whisky that got me into whiskies so it holds a place.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> That was completely inconsiderate of you to say that. The least you could do is say "nice strap" as I did.


But I don't like the strap

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Not like your Hulk has been.


and that was why I bought it 

Maybe I should do a thread "now that your hulk has appreciated so much how will you celebrate your investment returns?"

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> That's a nice JLC. I think the the VC can be worn dressed down though. With a casual, non-tapering distressed leather band, it would look great.


Thanks! Yeah most can but I've got other watches for dressing down and at the moment I barely use any of mine

Brother of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, guys. I took the plunge. Looking like early next year. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Had to give them a 100% deposit though. Yikes.
> 
> ...


What what VC?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Say again???


LOL not a Bo shot...still stings.. 
Whatever that bone density thing ie is..


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A non-macro shot would be great but that looks very nice
> 
> Brother of OoO


That one is way too thick #twss


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I was afraid of that. High percentage of elderly women with fractured hip not only never walk again but are dead in less than a year. Terrible injury.


What's the reason for the high mortality rate being specific to women?

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

RBG just passed away - RIP. I may not agree with her often these days, but much respect.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What's the reason for the high mortality rate being specific to women?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Hey let me try... More women have brittle bones due to having childten

But the good news is in these days when you can choose gender won't be an issue

#toomanyidioticpeople


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> RBG just passed away - RIP. I may not agree with her often these days, but much respect.


Who?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Who?


Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> I need some Aloe for that burn you just gave me...LOL


All good natured finger in the ribs I wouldn't have done if I thought seriously you might actually buy it. Actually I've bought way too many watches for which the shine wore off and I sold or traded at significant loss. Fortunately with Rolex loses are almost without exception kept to a minimum.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> No please share. I screwed up going in a concert a few years ago. Waited in line with my boy for an hour or so and forgot about metal detectors at the gate. Switchblade was in my pocket. Kinda panicked because I wasn't going back to the car. Took my hat off and put the knife at the bottom then put my wallet keys watch and my boys stuff all on top. Luckily I passed the hat across the table and they really didn't search it. Thought for sure one of the security guards was gonna get a cool new knife. Didn't forget it on purpose I'm just so used to having it in my pocket now that it's normal. It's just about time for a new one while I'm thinking about it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Been there done that. Knife in the shoe works well too.

America......


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg


These next four months are going to be bonkers batshyt insane crazy.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> RBG just passed away - RIP. I may not agree with her often these days, but much respect.


I predict the fastest naming of a SCOTUS nominee in U.S. history.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Haha well tastes can change but don't diss what got you into something to begin with.
> 
> Glenfiddich 12YO. Not a fan of it now but it was the whisky that got me into whiskies so it holds a place.
> 
> Brother of OoO


For me it was Glenlivet 12 but now is Ardbeg 10 and Ardbeg AN OA. Interesting how tastes change with alcohol and watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> But I don't like the strap
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's irrelevant.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> and that was why I bought it
> 
> Maybe I should do a thread "now that your hulk has appreciated so much how will you celebrate your investment returns?"
> 
> Brother of OoO


Good feeling to have acquired a watch that actually appreciates like that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What's the reason for the high mortality rate being specific to women?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Reduced bone density women vs. men.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Late or are we now on day 2 of Panerai madness?
> 
> The unofficial watch of OoO


day 2?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What's the reason for the high mortality rate being specific to women?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Much like Bro BT said, women of that age usually have osteoporosis due to diet, genetics, and low amounts of weight bearing exercise. Plus the men are usually dead of heart attacks or strokes by the time they become susceptible.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg


Will be interesting December.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Well hello there Mr. Coupon!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I predict the fastest naming of a SCOTUS nominee in U.S. history.


Well, I think they have done it in a week before, doubt they will that fast this time. But Trump stands to make a very interesting delimma for the democrats depending on his nominee.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Much like Bro BT said, women of that age usually have osteoporosis due to diet, genetics, and low amounts of weight bearing exercise. Plus the men are usually dead of heart attacks or strokes by the time they become susceptible.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm not a TAG fan, but there are some nice Carreras.


I agree


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> RBG just passed away - RIP. I may not agree with her often these days, but much respect.


ginsburg?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> Well, I think they have done it in a week before, doubt they will that fast this time. But Trump stands to make a very interesting delimma for the democrats depending on his nominee.


Here's your frontrunner:








Judge Amy Coney Barrett, (7th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals). She is a former Notre Dame law professor who had clerked for Justice Antonin Scalia. She's 48 and the mother of 7 (2 adopted from Haiti).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> For me it was Glenlivet 12 but now is Ardbeg 10 and Ardbeg AN OA. Interesting how tastes change with alcohol and watches.


it was the fiddich for me also until i got to lagavulin 16


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> ginsburg?


godfrey

there would be another vacancy that trump could fill in?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Will be interesting December.


Has been an "interesting" 2020 that has escalated throughout the year. Doubt that December will be anticlimactic.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15457551


It wasn't me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15457563
> 
> 
> I really like the look of this...but $1500 for an NH36 movement is just too pricey. But I love the look of vintage chronos.


yema is nice. Recently got a bunch. Here's three of them (including the Speedgraf you like) -


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg


NRA


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> I agree
> View attachment 15457666


Ok so let's get this out of the way. How many watches do you own ???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> it was the fiddich for me also until i got to lagavulin 16


Lagavulin 16 is the gold standard for Islay's but costs 2 1/2 times more than Ardbeg 10 where I live.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup.


Almost bought one at Wempe when was there the last time which is when we met


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Ok so let's get this out of the way. How many watch's do you own ???


just enough minus 1


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> yema is nice. Recently got a bunch. Here's three of them (including the Speedgraf you like) -
> 
> View attachment 15457678


Did you think the Speedgraf is/was worth the msrp? Nice BSF, btw


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Well, I think they have done it in a week before, doubt they will that fast this time. But Trump stands to make a very interesting delimma for the democrats depending on his nominee.


Won't happen. 2 words - Merrick Garland. Time for Dem retribution. 
p.s. Just an observation. I'm not advocating either way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Lagavulin 16 is the gold standard for Islay's but costs 2 1/2 times more than Ardbeg 10 where I live.


if trying to save, i make do with laphroaig 10.

though nowadays, i also like the japanese and taiwanese.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> there would be another vacancy that trump could fill in?


Yes, if they choose to try.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Ok so let's get this out of the way. How many watches do you own ???


And is the total value?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> just enough minus 1


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

abd26 said:


> Won't happen. 2 words - Merrick Garland. Time for Dem retribution.
> p.s. Just an observation. I'm not advocating either way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dems didn't have the Senate though.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Trying to take you all away from politics since I don't come here for it


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

abd26 said:


> Won't happen. 2 words - Merrick Garland. Time for Dem retribution.
> p.s. Just an observation. I'm not advocating either way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The "nuance" I foresee being employed would be that with Garland you had a lame duck POTUS in an election year vs. a POTUS up for re-election. POTUS will almost certainly nominate someone...and then let the gamesmanship begin!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

And that's enough poli-sci out of me tonight!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Did you think the Speedgraf is/was worth the msrp? Nice BSF, btw


i got it at a discount I think. I received an email from yema offering their watches at a discount. That's why I somehow ended up with a bunch of them.

it looks nice though.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Dems didn't have the Senate though.


True. Fair point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> NGL, I swung by TAG's site this afternoon right after IWC and thought, shoot, these new chronographs look nice and clean. It's just what happens when they try everything - sometimes they whiff big, but sometimes they hit it just right, too.


Trouble with that is lots of brands have a clean simple chrono. Nice looking, but rather generic. Could be a Breitling or a Hamilton.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> She cost what?


.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> On what did you place a deposit? The VC? If so resend the picture along with specifications. No need to reveal the amount of the 100% deposit though.


Blue VC Overseas.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Trying to take you all away from politics since I don't come here for it


I couldn't agree more and hopefully there will be no political discussion here about who might follow RBG on the Supreme Court and when. Like JMAN I don't come here for political discussions either.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Trying to take you all away from politics since I don't come here for it


He doesn't give as flip about politics, which is why he doesn't have a care in the world.

Good job!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> there would be another vacancy that trump could fill in?


Potentially. McConnell stonewalled Merrick Garland's nomination because, since his nomination was submitted in March, it was "too close to the next election." But it's now a month and a half to _this_ election.

(edit - and he's released a statement with two paragraphs: the first about the passing of RGB, and the second about promising that T's nominee will receive a vote in the Senate... dude, her body is still warm, dammit...)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> just enough minus 1


That's like how a Bentley's engine used to be rated "adequate".


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, guys. I took the plunge. Looking like early next year. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Had to give them a 100% deposit though. Yikes.
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> .


:>)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Trouble with that is lots of brands have a clean simple chrono. Nice looking, but rather generic. Could be a Breitling or a Hamilton.


Yeah, that's true, too. I'm not sure if I'm just recalibrating my sights, but there's so many others that are more available than Rolex and should be fine for occasional wear. As usual, MrsBSi has final say, and she likes clean-and-simple designs, too. If/when we go shopping for real, and assuming WUS still has my interest, you guys will see what we get, regardless of what it is.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Lagavulin 16 is the gold standard for Islay's but costs 2 1/2 times more than Ardbeg 10 where I live.


Move...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Move...


Where?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

RBG, thank you for your service; you will be missed.

RIP.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Here's your frontrunner:
> View attachment 15457671
> 
> Judge Amy Coney Barrett, (7th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals). She is a former Notre Dame law professor who had clerked for Justice Antonin Scalia. She's 48 and the mother of 7 (2 adopted from Haiti).


She taught me Civil Procedure at ND Law!!! I will not comment on her politics, but she was a wonderful professor, and is a kind person and brilliant woman!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Lagavulin 16 is the gold standard for Islay's but costs 2 1/2 times more than Ardbeg 10 where I live.


not sure if i remember right. But i think the lagavulin is priced around same price as a blue label here.

nowadays, my whiskeys/whiskies are gifts from family, friends and clients.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Where?


Several places in NY have it for $65-70 but that's not a good enough reason to move here...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> And is the total value?


just enough without my kids having to starve

on a related note, i used the watch collection feature of chrono24. I inputted the details of about 1/3 of my stash and their collective value is 2/3 of the entire stash. my own watch pareto principle.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> She taught me Civil Procedure at ND Law!!! I will not comment on her politics, but she was a wonderful professor, a kind person, and definitely brilliant
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i know how you feel somehow.

my first year constitutional law professor as well as my litigation mentor when i first joined a law office are now both in our nation's supreme court.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i know how you feel somehow.
> 
> my first year constitutional law professor as well as my litigation mentor when i first joined a law office are now both in our nation's supreme court.


Wow, that's an impressive pedigree! Talk about great mentors!

I did very well in law school, but my two lowest grades (both a "B+") were in Professor Barrett's Civ Pro class and in my Constitutional Law class 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, guys. I took the plunge. Looking like early next year. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Had to give them a 100% deposit though. Yikes.
> 
> ...


You kept the blue R ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> And that's enough poli-sci out of me tonight!
> View attachment 15457740


I heard it from a friend who, heard it from a friend who heard it from another...

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15457563
> 
> 
> I really like the look of this...but $1500 for an NH36 movement is just too pricey. But I love the look of vintage chronos.


NH35 for that price?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Haha well tastes can change but don't diss what got you into something to begin with.
> 
> Glenfiddich 12YO. Not a fan of it now but it was the whisky that got me into whiskies so it holds a place.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Glenfiddich 12 did that for most guys, me included.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I predict the fastest naming of a SCOTUS nominee in U.S. history.


They stopped Obama from doing it in 2016, and he had much more lead time. They'd be hypocrites if they tried it. Not that that would stop them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Here's your frontrunner:
> View attachment 15457671
> 
> Judge Amy Coney Barrett, (7th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals). She is a former Notre Dame law professor who had clerked for Justice Antonin Scalia. She's 48 and the mother of 7 (2 adopted from Haiti).


And she's kinda hot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> You kept the blue R ?


It never came up in the conversation. I guess I can trade it in when the VC arrives but I'll cross that bridge when we come to it.

Just in case you're curious, here's what it looks like underwater... 😄


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

New coffee from the bean box to try in the morning. The description of this one sounds kinda scary but I'll give it a shot. These little taster bags are pretty cool.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> And she's kinda hot.


This is a public forum and I will refrain from any commentary aside from you're not wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Ok so let's get this out of the way. How many watches do you own ???


I think Pongster is out BSFing BSF.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> just enough minus 1


You a cyclist too? That is a formula cyclists use about the proper number of bicycles one must own.

N+1, or S-1.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

abd26 said:


> Won't happen. 2 words - Merrick Garland. Time for Dem retribution.
> p.s. Just an observation. I'm not advocating either way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Wow, that's an impressive pedigree! Talk about great mentors!
> 
> I did very well in law school, but my two lowest grades (both a "B+") were in Professor Barrett's Civ Pro class and in my Constitutional Law class
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


would you want to appear before her litigating a case?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You a cyclist too? That is a formula cyclists use about the proper number of bicycles one must own.
> 
> N+1, or S-1.


nope. I just cycle my watches and try to wear them all


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> would you want to appear before her litigating a case?


godfrey

my remaining "grail" in litigation is to appear before our supreme court to orally argue a case. Done a few times before several divisions of our court of appeals. But none yet before the highest court of the land.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> would you want to appear before her litigating a case?


Yes, because I know she's fair; no because I'd be intimidated (although I do love a challenge)

Nevertheless, I went the transactional/regulatory route, so I won't likely be litigating at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It never came up in the conversation. I guess I can trade it in when the VC arrives but I'll cross that bridge when we come to it.
> 
> Just in case you're curious, here's what it looks like underwater...
> 
> View attachment 15457784


Hum 

Ok ok let me sleep on it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I think Pongster is out BSFing BSF.


and THAT is hard to do


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Anybody else think this thing looks great? For some reason I think it's really well done. Maybe just a great picture. Dunno.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Won't happen. 2 words - Merrick Garland. Time for Dem retribution.
> p.s. Just an observation. I'm not advocating either way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Had my answer typed when battery died. She was a tough old bird shame she won't know how election goes.

Got word Mrs BT cousin finally escaped this world.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I couldn't agree more and hopefully there will be no political discussion here about who might follow RBG on the Supreme Court and when. Like JMAN I don't come here for political discussions either.


I come for the watch education.

Sitting in front of Mark twain as old man. 2 young guys came by one said I looked like him. I said thanks.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Had my answer typed when battery died. She was a tough old bird shame she won't know how election goes.
> 
> Got word Mrs BT cousin finally escaped this world.


Sorry to hear brother. Give the mrs our love.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> RBG, thank you for your service; you will be missed.
> 
> RIP.


I would put up my Tombstone bye but probably be misunderstood.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> She taught me Civil Procedure at ND Law!!! I will not comment on her politics, but she was a wonderful professor, and is a kind person and brilliant woman!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great tribute.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I think Pongster is out BSFing BSF.


i dont think so


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> They stopped Obama from doing it in 2016, and he had much more lead time. They'd be hypocrites if they tried it. Not that that would stop them.


No politics but of course they will who wouldn't?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Had my answer typed when battery died. She was a tough old bird shame she won't know how election goes.
> 
> Got word Mrs BT cousin finally escaped this world.


My condolences to you and Mrs BT

And I concur, I feel that regardless of political affiliation, it cannot be denied that RBG was a legend and an inspiration to men and women alike, myself included, especially as a student of the law

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> They stopped Obama from doing it in 2016, and he had much more lead time. They'd be hypocrites if they tried it. *Not that that would stop them.*


"You can put that in 3-inch headlines." - Jimmy Johnson, Dallas Cowboys head coach


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Sorry to hear brother. Give the mrs our love.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah he had a decent run... Waa gonna be with me if he beat cancer which he did. Infection got him instead. Moral if any is don't wait in life to travel.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> New coffee from the bean box to try in the morning. The description of this one sounds kinda scary but I'll give it a shot. These little taster bags are pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno kum coffee doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@bsf gotta sign tomorrow


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Had my answer typed when battery died. She was a tough old bird shame she won't know how election goes.
> 
> Got word Mrs BT cousin finally escaped this world.


My condolences to Mrs. BT. Also to family of RBG.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i dont think so


godfrey

I certainly am not pulling out new watches out of the blue

wish i could


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> My condolences to Mrs. BT. Also to family of RBG.


plus one


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody else think this thing looks great? For some reason I think it's really well done. Maybe just a great picture. Dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be a great picture but it might be a great watch. I'm leaning to the latter.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i got it at a discount I think. I received an email from yema offering their watches at a discount. That's why I somehow ended up with a bunch of them.
> 
> it looks nice though.


But do they get any wrist time?!?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Love some of the cute cv stuff. Hotel I'm at.. You can do coffee just like old days.. Fondle the lids etc. But the keys you have to drop them yourself into what looks like a jar of pee. Get real please.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Had my answer typed when battery died. She was a tough old bird shame she won't know how election goes.
> 
> Got word Mrs BT cousin finally escaped this world.


Oh, I'm pretty sure she'll know.

Sorry to hear about Mrs. BT's cousin.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Had my answer typed when battery died. She was a tough old bird shame she won't know how election goes.
> 
> Got word Mrs BT cousin finally escaped this world.


Sucks to hear this BT .
We are all getting older so there is that for wisdom on this Friday night


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Love some of the cute cv stuff. Hotel I'm at.. You can do coffee just like old days.. Fondle the lids etc. But the keys you have to drop them yourself into what looks like a jar of pee. Get real please.


Sounds like a classy joint


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I heard it from a friend who, heard it from a friend who heard it from another...
> 
> Brother of OoO


This is an REO Speedwagen-free zone.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> But do they get any wrist time?!?


yes they do. All my watches do. Except the quartz watches that i have semi-retired. As i have been burned many times with battery leaks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> would you want to appear before her litigating a case?


I've appeared before a couple of my ex-law professors who are now judges. One gave my a slight nod of recognition, the other did not.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> yes they do. All my watches do. Except the quartz watches that i have semi-retired. As i have been burned many times with battery leaks.


Get out of here. Batteries are gifts from God or so I hear.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> my remaining "grail" in litigation is to appear before our supreme court to orally argue a case. Done a few times before several divisions of our court of appeals. But none yet before the highest court of the land.


Yeah, me too. Done numerous trials. A number of appeals. But never called up to the big table.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Sounds like a classy joint


It's great.. Everytime I cough the dog next door barks. I've been driving them crazy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody else think this thing looks great? For some reason I think it's really well done. Maybe just a great picture. Dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A watch named after the giant spider in Harry Potter.....sort of.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Had my answer typed when battery died. She was a tough old bird shame she won't know how election goes.
> 
> Got word Mrs BT cousin finally escaped this world.


I hope it was a peaceful end. My condolences to the family.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I hope it was a peaceful end. My condolences to the family.


TBH it was ****ty... Weeks to die last 2 hospice at home. Last I saw him since I've been out here a while, he told me how hard it was to get out of fing nursing home to get home. He advised me never get trapped. And money was not the issue. So I'm happy he made it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> A watch named after the giant spider in Harry Potter.....sort of.


I was thinking Lord of the Rings. Aragorn.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I was thinking Lord of the Rings. Aragorn.


the thought that came to me was ferdinand and isabella


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> It's great.. Everytime I cough the dog next door barks. I've been driving them crazy.


The more territorial dogs in my neighborhood totally lose their minds when I walk by. My favorites are three dogs a couple doors down. After barking at me, they always start fighting each other. My wife thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Also like.


Very nice white background.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It might be a great picture but it might be a great watch. I'm leaning to the latter.


That company makes cheap watches that are built like tanks. Thing has sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, screw down crown, NH36. $140. I mean if I wanted another just cheap cool piece, it's hard to beat. Really hate to say I like it. But I do.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody else think this thing looks great? For some reason I think it's really well done. Maybe just a great picture. Dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 11 yr old would love it. Orange is his favorite color. BUT the bezel is too wide and not sure I need to know the day of week ...Aragon hum, I could get past the name...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Had my answer typed when battery died. She was a tough old bird shame she won't know how election goes.
> 
> Got word Mrs BT cousin finally escaped this world.


Sorry to hear bt, hope you guys are doing okay. You've had a lot of losses this year 

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> This is an REO Speedwagen-free zone.


[Video] 



[/Video]

Bro of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> Very nice white background.


You noticed that too!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> My 11 yr old would love it. Orange is his favorite color. BUT the bezel is too wide and not sure I need to know the day of week ...Aragon hum, I could get past the name...


Maybe a custom Seiko with this color scheme would be better. Dunno.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> That company makes cheap watches that are built like tanks. Thing has sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, screw down crown, NH36. $140. I mean if I wanted another just cheap cool piece, it's hard to beat. Really hate to say I like it. But I do.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


But you can get the same movement in a watch that costs $1500 or something. The Yema?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> The more territorial dogs in my neighborhood totally lose their minds when I walk by. My favorites are three dogs a couple doors down. After barking at me, they always start fighting each other. My wife thinks it's hilarious.


My love of Bo is legend here but I never took him travelling. Of course he would have bitten people so there's that. But here in Jackson WY you can't take a step w/o stepping on one. And those fake service animal vests are so cute. Tried all day to get one to bite me figured I could pick up some money. 
Seriously people board these animals. They had rather spend all day smelling another's dogs butt than pretending to be humans. 
I love the aw what a cute pooch as they squat to pet. By that point Bo the wonder dog would probably have severed their carotid artery.

Rant off.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> New coffee from the bean box to try in the morning. The description of this one sounds kinda scary but I'll give it a shot. These little taster bags are pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much does that bag make?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

abd26 said:


> Won't happen. 2 words - Merrick Garland. Time for Dem retribution.
> p.s. Just an observation. I'm not advocating either way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


But they can't stop it. All the senate needs is 51 votes and they have that to spare.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Saw ad for new Rolex Submariner on TV at bar. Seemed odd in a way.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Kinda like it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> New coffee from the bean box to try in the morning. The description of this one sounds kinda scary but I'll give it a shot. These little taster bags are pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, these guys just opened up down the street from me!

Minor trigger warning for our non american friends :,p


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15457871
> 
> Kinda like it.


You'd have to like scrounging for parts.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Saw ad for new Rolex Submariner on TV at bar. Seemed odd in a way.


Why would they bother advertising it? Do they need to generate more customers who can't buy the watch?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yes they do. All my watches do. Except the quartz watches that i have semi-retired. As i have been burned many times with battery leaks.


How long does it take you to cycle through all the watches?

In ancient China, not all concubines get to see the emperor.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Hah, these guys just opened up down the street from me!
> 
> Minor trigger warning for our non american friends :,p


"Trigger" warning, hehe, I got it!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> How long does it take you to cycle through all the watches?
> 
> In ancient China, not all concubines get to see the emperor.


i change watches two to three times a day.

i guess that's what the emperor should have done.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Trying something new:
























Single malt, no age spec. Cognac cask. A little different.

Fruity, but not sweet. Pretty good.

Gonna fire up a Psyko to go with it.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Hah, these guys just opened up down the street from me!
> 
> Minor trigger warning for our non american friends :,p


I met the dude that owns this company at guitar center in Scottsdale. He could shred. Mat Best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i change watches two to three times a day.
> 
> i guess that's what the emperor should have done.


Emperor has some stamina. Must be the Chinese herbs.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

abd26 said:


> I met the dude that owns this company at guitar center in Scottsdale. He could shred.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gotta respect that!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Trying something new:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, I can see an ex cognac cask working quite well with maturation

You tried Nectar d'or? It's ex-Sauternes cask (and been around for YEARS)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting, I can see an ex cognac cask working quite well with maturation
> 
> You tried Nectar d'or? It's ex-Sauternes cask (and been around for YEARS)
> 
> Brother of OoO


Strangely enough I have not.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Trying something new:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no age spec means below 10 years?

For blended whiskeys, it means they added young whiskeys to the blend. Not sure what it means for single malts.

nice cigar and single malt. enticing


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> no age spec means below 10 years?
> 
> For blended whiskeys, it means they added young whiskeys to the blend. Not sure what it means for single malts.
> 
> nice cigar and single malt. enticing


No age statement whiskies means they meet criteria for being called whisky which is at minimum 3 years (note spelling because I'm referring to Scottish whiskies). This is the case for both malt and grain whiskies.

The age statement of a whisky - any whisky - must be a minimum of the youngest whisky in the bottle. For example if a single Malt whisky is made from 12YO, 18YO and 21YO whiskies it can only be labeled a 12YO whisky*

Blends can be anything really because they can use a base spirit to cut the blend, just depends on what the brand itself is doing with the whisky.

* I'm taking a guess this may be news to you pongster so a single malt is whisky only from one distiller. If you want everything that's the one age then it's single cask that you want.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> There is no comparison


Yup, that Sinn is stunning.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here you go for anyone who wants to read a bit more about age statements on whiskies (it's only short):

https://www.whiskyinvestdirect.com/about-whisky/whisky-age-statement

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> No age statement whiskies means they meet criteria for being called whisky which is at minimum 3 years (note spelling because I'm referring to Scottish whiskies). This is the case for both malt and grain whiskies.
> 
> The age statement of a whisky - any whisky - must be a minimum of the youngest whisky in the bottle. For example if a single Malt whisky is made from 12YO, 18YO and 21YO whiskies it can only be labeled a 12YO whisky*
> 
> ...


Thanks.

so single malts are still blended. But just by the same distillery? What if two distilleries are owned by the same person, can you blend from both and still call it single malt?

i think i read about something that you wrote. In a way, distilleries "cheating" us with this no age thing as they use a younger whiskey/whisky to achieve a certain flavor.

anyway, am not a connoisseur. For as long as it tastes great, fine with me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> No age statement whiskies means they meet criteria for being called whisky which is at minimum 3 years (note spelling because I'm referring to Scottish whiskies). This is the case for both malt and grain whiskies.
> 
> The age statement of a whisky - any whisky - must be a minimum of the youngest whisky in the bottle. For example if a single Malt whisky is made from 12YO, 18YO and 21YO whiskies it can only be labeled a 12YO whisky*
> 
> ...


You should know.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Thanks.
> 
> so single malts are still blended. But just by the same distillery? What if two distilleries are owned by the same person, can you blend from both and still call it single malt?
> 
> ...


Most people just enjoy it. Knowing a bit about what you're drinking helps elevate the level of enjoyment to the next level up.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's the one I want. The boutique version dial is also very nice, arguable nicer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch but in the end too costly as I'd have to buy a new suit with all the trimmings. Oh, and get a new job. Too much effort for a watch.

It's not a SS Rolex so there are limits to what I'm willing to do to fill my watch box 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Is patrimony like alimony?


Different sides of the divorce papers ?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I can't justify owning the base level one so one can dream
> 
> I'd like a really nice dress watch but I'd honestly use it 1-2 times per year. This gets used as my dress watch
> 
> ...


And it chimes so you'll know when to leave the banquet before your carriage (insert super car of preference) turns into a pumpkin (insert Volvo XC70).

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Is patrimony like alimony?


an alimony would wipe out one's patrimony


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ok so let's get this out of the way. How many watches do you own ???


I seem to recall seeing his vast Seiko and Omega collections on other threads.

He might have to learn R programming to figure out the number and rate of acquisition over time and any seasonal variance. PurpleHayz could help.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15457551


Dark roast - cool.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15457871
> 
> Kinda like it.


I've seen custom vehicles sprayed up with a 'patina paintjob' to look just like that oxidising mufugga. No accounting for taste.*

*hence Omega


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i change watches two to three times a day.
> 
> i guess that's what the emperor should have done.


Emperors need to be kept occupied. They are often referred to as the Big Emperor for a reason.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I seem to recall seeing his vast Seiko and Omega collections on other threads.
> 
> He might have to learn R programming to figure out the number and rate of acquisition over time and any seasonal variance. PurpleHayz could help.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


vast is such a big four letter word.

i have some (a better four letter word) watches and i enjoy them all.

no idea about R programing. Grade school arithmetic would suffice for my stash.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> No age statement whiskies means they meet criteria for being called whisky which is at minimum 3 years (note spelling because I'm referring to Scottish whiskies). This is the case for both malt and grain whiskies.
> 
> The age statement of a whisky - any whisky - must be a minimum of the youngest whisky in the bottle. For example if a single Malt whisky is made from 12YO, 18YO and 21YO whiskies it can only be labeled a 12YO whisky*
> 
> ...


But I've learned size matters, of the cask, that is.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Thanks.
> 
> so single malts are still blended. But just by the same distillery? What if two distilleries are owned by the same person, can you blend from both and still call it single malt?
> 
> ...


Yeah same distillery to be classified as a single malt (and made from barley). Doesn't matter if it's the same parent company it needs to be from the same distillery.

Yeah the NAS stuff came in because demand for whisky sky rocketed in the last 10-15 years so to keep with demand they switched to NAS whiskies then changed the marketing that 'ages doesn't matter'.

NAS is true to a point, until you develop a palette for it. For me my sweet spot is 15-25 years, cask strength whiskies. This generally means I have to go independent. Older can taste too oaky and is also too expensive. Young whiskies can (and are) fantastic but I've found a lot of the newer ones a bit too harsh and need more cask time.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Most people just enjoy it. Knowing a bit about what you're drinking helps elevate the level of enjoyment to the next level up.


The downside is the costs associated with it.

It's like watches. There is a certain point where the 'truth' is valid and the rest becomes wank

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> I've seen custom vehicles sprayed up with a 'patina paintjob' to look just like that oxidising mufugga. No accounting for taste.*
> 
> *hence Omega


How's the bursa?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> But I've learned size matters, of the cask, that is.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


True, what also matters is how many times fluid has gone into it before .... cask that is

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The downside is the costs associated with it.
> 
> It's like watches. There is a certain point where the 'truth' is valid and the rest becomes wank
> 
> Bro of OoO


We're all wankers mate.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How's the bursa?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Finally getting back to normal thanks. No change for weeks, then over a couple of days a massive improvement. Gentle swim this morning, mit seals, natch, I'll start running again next week. Gently.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> How much does that bag make?


I can get two 8 cup pots out of it. This particular one as I expected was not impressive. Not bad but definitely not as good as the last one from Broadcast Coffee.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My love of Bo is legend here but I never took him travelling. Of course he would have bitten people so there's that. But here in Jackson WY you can't take a step w/o stepping on one. And those fake service animal vests are so cute. Tried all day to get one to bite me figured I could pick up some money.
> Seriously people board these animals. They had rather spend all day smelling another's dogs butt than pretending to be humans.
> I love the aw what a cute pooch as they squat to pet. By that point Bo the wonder dog would probably have severed their carotid artery.
> 
> Rant off.


I want to slap the shyt out of people with these emotional support dogs everywhere. They bring those bastards in disney world when we go. Just a loophole to not board your dog when going on vacation. And they are quick to tell a kid please don't pet the dog that obviously wants some attention. I love dogs but certain spaces I don't wanna share with your f'n animal. Why the hell you need emotional support in the happiest place on earth? Take a f'n pill or stay home you hippie. 
End of my rant.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We're all wankers mate.


When all you're getting is a puff of dust it's time to cut back a little ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Hah, these guys just opened up down the street from me!
> 
> Minor trigger warning for our non american friends :,p


I still haven't tried them. I love their company for who they are. As a coffee critic I would hate to be disappointed if they aren't up to my standards. Guess I'll order some one day. Or just order a few tshirts to support them.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Interesting Saturday morning find while hiking










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I want to slap the shyt out of people with these emotional support dogs everywhere. They bring those bastards in disney world when we go. Just a loophole to not board your dog when going on vacation. And they are quick to tell a kid please don't pet the dog that obviously wants some attention. I love dogs but certain spaces I don't wanna share with your f'n animal. Why the hell you need emotional support in the happiest place on earth? Take a f'n pill or stay home you hippie.
> End of my rant.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The next time I board any American planes, I am going to bring along my support animal, a chicken.....


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The next time I board any American planes, I am going to bring along my support animal, a chicken.....


Didn't a girl flushed her support hamster down the toilet because it was denied the flight? A 🐔 will be challenging.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i change watches two to three times a day.
> 
> i guess that's what the emperor should have done.


What is the watch equivalent of viagra? Do you use lotion to prevent chafing?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> What is the watch equivalent of viagra? Do you use lotion to prevent chafing?


i do not know. I have no idea what that blue pill is.

no i dont. My skin is naturally silky.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15457871
> 
> Kinda like it.


Rugged


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Hah, these guys just opened up down the street from me!
> 
> Minor trigger warning for our non american friends :,p


I hear they make good coffee


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I seem to recall seeing his vast Seiko and Omega collections on other threads.
> 
> He might have to learn R programming to figure out the number and rate of acquisition over time and any seasonal variance. PurpleHayz could help.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Never under estimate seasonal variance.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I want to slap the shyt out of people with these emotional support dogs everywhere. They bring those bastards in disney world when we go. Just a loophole to not board your dog when going on vacation. And they are quick to tell a kid please don't pet the dog that obviously wants some attention. I love dogs but certain spaces I don't wanna share with your f'n animal. Why the hell you need emotional support in the happiest place on earth? Take a f'n pill or stay home you hippie.
> End of my rant.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So Al how do you feel about support animals? Do they make you happy do they make you sad or simply angry


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The next time I board any American planes, I am going to bring along my support animal, a chicken.....


I say go for the rooster and go balls out


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Maybe a custom Seiko with this color scheme would be better. Dunno.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah I think you could customize the Aragon actually .
I have been wanting to do a mod so pic a movement where dials are plentiful nh35
2824 not a 2892 big date w gmt sub second  and go from there.
I am trying to do a meteorite diver type thing so vintage Rolex like case maybe a 2836 meteorite dial and sword hands . Don't know want to do something fun that doesn't cost much .


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> want to do something fun that doesn't cost much .


TWHS


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Nah I think you could customize the Aragon actually .
> I have been wanting to do a mod so pic a movement where dials are plentiful nh35
> 2824 *not a 2892 big date w gmt sub second*  and go from there.
> I am trying to do a meteorite diver type thing so vintage Rolex like case maybe a 2836 meteorite dial and sword hands . Don't know want to do something fun that doesn't cost much .


_looks away innocently_


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

That's right it is an HoMeGa


----------



## migcuareyes (Jun 23, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> That's right it is an HoMeGa


This one has a really nice color contrast. Amazing piece!

Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> _looks away innocently_


Still have not given up though


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice looking watch but in the end too costly as I'd have to buy a new suit with all the trimmings. Oh, and get a new job. Too much effort for a watch.
> 
> It's not a SS Rolex so there are limits to what I'm willing to do to fill my watch box
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'm of the same mindset although we can admire a VC or ALS in PM as well as ascertain which specific models we prefer.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Still have not given up though


I actually made a tiny stock buy the other day to help fund the quest (just 20 shares of a $25ish stock). It closed up $1.92 on day one...and then lost most of that on day 2...LOL.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Dark roast - cool.


Nice aspect at least for me is less caffeine jolt from dark roasts as the coffee beans are roasted for a longer period of time than with lighter roasts.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

One more


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I want to slap the shyt out of people with these emotional support dogs everywhere. They bring those bastards in disney world when we go. Just a loophole to not board your dog when going on vacation. And they are quick to tell a kid please don't pet the dog that obviously wants some attention. I love dogs but certain spaces I don't wanna share with your f'n animal. Why the hell you need emotional support in the happiest place on earth? Take a f'n pill or stay home you hippie.
> End of my rant.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Snowflake culture of ours ain't getting any better is it? Whole new curriculums on how not to commit micro aggressions against certain groups of people who might be offended by some random offhand remark made.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I still haven't tried them. I love their company for who they are. As a coffee critic I would hate to be disappointed if they aren't up to my standards. Guess I'll order some one day. Or just order a few tshirts to support them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter











My poison is pretty good with less perceived caffeine jolt than with some of the lighter blends.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The next time I board any American planes, I am going to bring along my support animal, a chicken.....


Bring a kangaroo that can take the middle seat between us.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So they did put AR on the inside of the new sub welcome to 2020 Rolex

From Rolex.com 

“Le traitement antireflet appliqué au dos de la glace saphir sur la nouvelle génération de la Submariner et de la Submariner Date....”


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> One more


What's that doobrie on the side of the case @ 10:00?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> That's right it is an HoMeGa


That's such a cool watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We're all wankers mate.


Of course. That's why we're here.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Snowflake culture of ours ain't getting any better is it? Whole new curriculums on how not to commit micro aggressions against certain groups of people who might be offended by some random offhand remark made.


My solution is to hand out these flyers as and when necessary.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> So they did put AR on the inside of the new sub welcome to 2020 Rolex
> 
> From Rolex.com
> 
> "Le traitement antireflet appliqué au dos de la glace saphir sur la nouvelle génération de la Submariner et de la Submariner Date...."


Putting AR even on the inside of a crystal would be a major paradigm shift for Rolex.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> That's such a cool watch.


Thanks Mav I don't wear it much but it is a cool piece


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Bring a kangaroo that can take the middle seat between us.


That's an excellent idea!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Snowflake culture of ours ain't getting any better is it? Whole new curriculums on how not to commit micro aggressions against certain groups of people who might be offended by some random offhand remark made.


I will admit there have been moments I have bristled during our foster parent training on how to react to behaviors, etc. Then I realize this is for children who have actually undergone trauma, not properly regulated children.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

They've been playing a lot of Rolex commercials during the U.S. Open golf tournament this weekend.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> What's that doobrie on the side of the case @ 10:00?


It is the magic water ingress zone aka quick date changing zone


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> It is the magic water ingress zone aka quick date changing zone


Forgive my ignorance, but how does that work?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I want to slap the shyt out of people with these emotional support dogs everywhere. They bring those bastards in disney world when we go. Just a loophole to not board your dog when going on vacation. And they are quick to tell a kid please don't pet the dog that obviously wants some attention. I love dogs but certain spaces I don't wanna share with your f'n animal. Why the hell you need emotional support in the happiest place on earth? Take a f'n pill or stay home you hippie.
> End of my rant.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I agree 100%. Story time...

Once at Downtown Disney, we stopped to have breakfast. In line behind us was a lady with her emotional support dog, looked like a Corgi to me. My son, then about 7, asked to pet it. She snapped back saying, "no, it's a working dog, you can't pet working dogs." The dog itself was a bit out of control. Kept barking, pulling and yanking on the leash, jumping on the glass. Owner didn't seemed to care and did nothing to calm the dog down or bring it under control.

Mrs Mav orders. I threw in an order for a croissant. We get our food, I ask my wife to please find a table and we'll BRB. I took off a little piece of the croissant and dropped it on the floor by the door. I kept doing that creating a trail to the exit of the sitting area, out and around. A few minutes later the dog comes running over, off the leash, and we lured it to us with a last piece of the bread. The owner comes, I said "I found your dog." She was very thankful but looked like a mess. Maybe she spilled coffee on herself? Anyways my son got to pet it. Cute dog, bad owner.

The end.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Porsche back in the garage until next spring. Back on the trickle charger.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Somebody asked about the Yema Speedgraf Heritage earlier


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but how does that work?


Well you take a tooth pic and then go at it and with each poke the date changes ....magic


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah same distillery to be classified as a single malt (and made from barley). Doesn't matter if it's the same parent company it needs to be from the same distillery.
> 
> Yeah the NAS stuff came in because demand for whisky sky rocketed in the last 10-15 years so to keep with demand they switched to NAS whiskies then changed the marketing that 'ages doesn't matter'.
> 
> ...


am happy with 18.

25 might be too old. 15 might be too young. 12 is way too young.

So sticking to 18.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> That's such a cool watch.


i agree.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I seem to recall seeing his vast Seiko and Omega collections on other threads.
> 
> He might have to learn R programming to figure out the number and rate of acquisition over time and any seasonal variance. PurpleHayz could help.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


If you haven't seen his trinity pieces and Lange collection, you're missing out.. He's been pretty humble over in these parts.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> am happy with 18.
> 
> 25 might be too old. 15 might be too young. 12 is way too young.
> 
> So sticking to 18.


I've had 8 and 10 which i thought was pretty good. 12s seem to be the usual for me. 15 and 18 of course are good. Never had older.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Somebody asked about the Yema Speedgraf Heritage earlier
> View attachment 15458531


Good looking watch. Bro Dick has a Yema too I believe. Bronze and LE dial.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I've had 8 and 10 which i thought was pretty good. 12s seem to be the usual for me. 15 and 18 of course are good. Never had older.


have had 25s before. Smooth and mature. Especially when they go down your throat. Love the feistiness of 18s and how they electrify the mouth and other parts of your body.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> I've had 8 and 10 which i thought was pretty good. 12s seem to be the usual for me. 15 and 18 of course are good. Never had older.


Godfrey

Ardbeg 10, Glendronach 8, Lagavulin 8 (prefer 16 and 12), Macallan 10 (prefer 12 and others). These weren't bad.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> have had 25s before. Smooth and mature. Love the feistiness of 18s.


You've a better palate than me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> If you haven't seen his trinity pieces and Lange collection, you're missing out.. He's been pretty humble over in these parts.


thanks. I know i am pretty. My mom says so.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Ardbeg 10, Glendronach 8, Lagavulin 8 (prefer 16 and 12), Macallan 10 (prefer 12 and others). These weren't bad.


try japanese and taiwanese also, sir.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Well you take a tooth pic and then go at it and with each poke the date changes ....magic


William Heath Robinson would be so proud.

Edit - I only say that as I'm so used to setting the date via the crown, which is just as Heath Robinson, if not more so ?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> So Al how do you feel about support animals? Do they make you happy do they make you sad or simply angry


This kind of support animal makes me feel funny down there


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> try japanese and taiwanese also, sir.


godfrey

for the japanese though, if i recall, i have had only yamazaki for 18. Hibiki (technically not single malt) and taketsuru (not sure if single malt) were both 17. Opened a hibiki 17 a few days ago after finishing a hakushu 12.

for the taiwanese, i think i have only tried a kavalan 12 and their version of cask strength. Forgot what it's called.

in any event, i dont mind the asians younger to the europeans. Fun to be with.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I've had 8 and 10 which i thought was pretty good. 12s seem to be the usual for me. 15 and 18 of course are good. Never had older.


A little mileage can be ok. Sometimes the best vintages are the ones that spent some time in another cask


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> This kind of support animal makes me feel funny down there


Especially when she's in this position...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> This kind of support animal makes me feel funny down there


Cat Scratch Fever.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> A little mileage can be ok. Sometimes the best vintages are the ones that spent some time in another cask


i agree.

but what i have learned more, better to stick to one (instead of tasting many). You get to appreciate all the nuances of that one through the years.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Most people just enjoy it. Knowing a bit about what you're drinking helps elevate the level of enjoyment to the next level up.


Guy at art gallery last night asked can I pour you anything? I said sure pour anything. 
I have no taste for wine and no its not CV19.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I want to slap the shyt out of people with these emotional support dogs everywhere. They bring those bastards in disney world when we go. Just a loophole to not board your dog when going on vacation. And they are quick to tell a kid please don't pet the dog that obviously wants some attention. I love dogs but certain spaces I don't wanna share with your f'n animal. Why the hell you need emotional support in the happiest place on earth? Take a f'n pill or stay home you hippie.
> End of my rant.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Even the dogs are embarrassed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The next time I board any American planes, I am going to bring along my support animal, a chicken.....


And you may need to eat it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Guy at art gallery last night asked can I pour you anything? I said sure pour anything.
> I have no taste for wine and no its not CV19.


Pour anything? Even Vodka?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Snowflake culture of ours ain't getting any better is it? Whole new curriculums on how not to commit micro aggressions against certain groups of people who might be offended by some random offhand remark made.


Big Al and I both know our accents are our secret weapon. Either they don't understand what you are saying or they feel sorry for you because of your raising.

Entrance to restaurant I rest my case


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And you may need to eat it.


Might be messy...

Wring neck, pluck feathers, eat meat.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Pour anything? Even Vodka?


It was a bunch of wine. Just different colors to me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Ardbeg 10, Glendronach 8, Lagavulin 8 (prefer 16 and 12), Macallan 10 (prefer 12 and others). These weren't bad.


How does Ardbeg 10 compare to Lagavulin 8? Interesting how various cost threshold vary among us. Whenever I drink Lagavulin 16 or JW Blue I feel as though I'm drinking liquid gold.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I will admit there have been moments I have bristled during our foster parent training on how to react to behaviors, etc. Then I realize this is for children who have actually undergone trauma, not properly regulated children.


In my day properly regulated meant pick your own switch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I agree 100%. Story time...
> 
> Once at Downtown Disney, we stopped to have breakfast. In line behind us was a lady with her emotional support dog, looked like a Corgi to me. My son, then about 7, asked to pet it. She snapped back saying, "no, it's a working dog, you can't pet working dogs." The dog itself was a bit out of control. Kept barking, pulling and yanking on the leash, jumping on the glass. Owner didn't seemed to care and did nothing to calm the dog down or bring it under control.
> 
> ...


Good story.. Yes that man paraded right in with that dog. No mask.. Wait til they find out they are asymptomatic carriers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> How does Ardbeg 10 compare to Lagavulin 8? Interesting how various cost threshold vary among us. Whenever I drink Lagavulin 16 or JW Blue I feel as though I'm drinking liquid gold.


there's a store in HK named Liquid Gold. And it sells whiskey and whisky if i remember correctly.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15458294


Along those lines, I think Mrs. BW is acceding to my request that she keep letting her hair go natural (and longer). She got a slight trim last month, but she didn't get any color. It helps that her friends like the natural color.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> I agree 100%. Story time...
> 
> Once at Downtown Disney, we stopped to have breakfast. In line behind us was a lady with her emotional support dog, looked like a Corgi to me. My son, then about 7, asked to pet it. She snapped back saying, "no, it's a working dog, you can't pet working dogs." The dog itself was a bit out of control. Kept barking, pulling and yanking on the leash, jumping on the glass. Owner didn't seemed to care and did nothing to calm the dog down or bring it under control.
> 
> ...


This is great. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i got it at a discount I think. I received an email from yema offering their watches at a discount. That's why I somehow ended up with a bunch of them.
> 
> it looks nice though.


godfrey

what i like about the speedgraf is its countdown bezel and telemeter scale.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> So they did put AR on the inside of the new sub welcome to 2020 Rolex
> 
> From Rolex.com
> 
> "Le traitement antireflet appliqué au dos de la glace saphir sur la nouvelle génération de la Submariner et de la Submariner Date...."


That's interesting. I have no objection to AR coating on the inside, as long as it doesn't degrade over time. Exterior coating is just a scratch waiting to happen for me. I have two dress watches with exterior coating that remain unscathed because they get worn so little. Every AR-coated watch that I wore daily ]got scratched within a year or two.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Big Al and I both know our accents are our secret weapon. Either they don't understand what you are saying or they feel sorry for you because of your raising.
> 
> Entrance to restaurant I rest my case
> View attachment 15458665


Geez I hate this. Pretty pup though. And yes he looks ashamed of his people. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> William Heath Robinson would be so proud.
> 
> Edit - I only say that as I'm so used to setting the date via the crown, which is just as Heath Robinson, if not more so


The date change mechanism works as such


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> In my day properly regulated meant pick your own switch.


My wife says that all the time ...her dad called her "sugar" so "sugar go pick a switch ...."


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Well you take a tooth pic and then go at it and with each poke the date changes ....magic


Does the helium come out when you do that?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Does the helium come out when you do that?


Huh  it is a HoMeGa speedmaster for the moon man not a dive watch for bell divers


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Somebody asked about the Yema Speedgraf Heritage earlier
> View attachment 15458531


That was me. That price is a deal-killer though, especially when they have a mecaquartz chrono for only $350


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i agree.
> 
> but what i have learned more, better to stick to one (instead of tasting many). You get to appreciate all the nuances of that one through the years.


Very true, after a period of tasting all the different flavors and varieties just so you know what you like and can spend the rest of your life with. You can even make some custom single barrel bottlings at that point under your own label


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Ardbeg 10, Glendronach 8, Lagavulin 8 (prefer 16 and 12), Macallan 10 (prefer 12 and others). These weren't bad.


Macallan is the most overrated Whiskey I've ever had - it's so sexless, completely tasteless. Only Highland Park is worse - the worst I've ever had.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Along those lines, I think Mrs. BW is acceding to my request that she keep letting her hair go natural (and longer). She got a slight trim last month, but she didn't get any color. It helps that her friends like the natural color.


What is it with these ladies? Mine looks her most beautiful in the bath, hair wet & slicked back, and all that make up shyte washed off her face, and I tell her so. She's beautiful, naturally, without any masking/enhancing warpaint. But still she won't step out the door without applying the greasepaint. It's no biggy, but she don't need it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Big Al and I both know our accents are our secret weapon. Either they don't understand what you are saying or they feel sorry for you because of your raising.
> 
> Entrance to restaurant I rest my case
> View attachment 15458665


We have the four dogs and we love them dearly; I spend most of my off-duty time with them. But if we're eating out those hounds ain't invited. Restaurant ain't no place for pets.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> What is it with these ladies? Mine looks her most beautiful in the bath, hair wet & slicked back, and all that make up shyte washed off her face, and I tell her so. She's beautiful, naturally, without any masking/enhancing warpaint. But still she won't step out the door without applying the greasepaint. It's no biggy, but she don't need it.


Fortunately we've been on the same page from Day 1 on that. Mrs. BW almost never wears makeup, which is just fine with me. On the hair, she had been waiting for me to go grey before she stopped coloring, but it may be a while yet. My grandfather never did go entirely grey. I'm already a couple years older than when my dad started.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Big Al and I both know our accents are our secret weapon. Either they don't understand what you are saying or they feel sorry for you because of your raising.
> 
> Entrance to restaurant I rest my case
> View attachment 15458665


We've seen dogs inside restaurants under the excuse of "emotional support animal". What a joke. If Mrs Mav ever opens her restaurant, she'll only allow for legit service dogs.

The only thing worse are little dogs in strollers. Have any of you seen that? Once I saw a dog in a stroller and the kid, a toddler, on a leash. No joke.

Similar to this but the same adult or what I thought was an adult. ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mav said:


> We've seen dogs inside restaurants under the excuse of "emotional support animal". What a joke. If Mrs Mav ever opens her restaurant, she'll only allow for legit service dogs.
> 
> The only thing worse are little dogs in strollers. Have any of you seen that? Once I saw a dog in a stroller and the kid, a toddler, on a leash. No joke.
> 
> Similar to this but the same adult or what I thought was an adult. 😂


🤮

As it should be;


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> We've seen dogs inside restaurants under the excuse of "emotional support animal". What a joke. If Mrs Mav ever opens her restaurant, she'll only allow for legit service dogs.
> 
> The only thing worse are little dogs in strollers. Have any of you seen that? Once I saw a dog in a stroller and the kid, a toddler, on a leash. No joke.
> 
> Similar to this but the same adult or what I thought was an adult. ?


Yes I have just crazy stuff. Like I said, I dare anyone to say I could've loved Bo more but...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> We've seen dogs inside restaurants under the excuse of "emotional support animal". What a joke. If Mrs Mav ever opens her restaurant, she'll only allow for legit service dogs.
> 
> The only thing worse are little dogs in strollers. Have any of you seen that? Once I saw a dog in a stroller and the kid, a toddler, on a leash. No joke.
> 
> Similar to this but the same adult or what I thought was an adult.


So hold on a human on a leash and a dog in a stroller .
People are hopeless


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> What is it with these ladies? Mine looks her most beautiful in the bath, hair wet & slicked back, and all that make up shyte washed off her face, and I tell her so. She's beautiful, naturally, without any masking/enhancing warpaint. But still she won't step out the door without applying the greasepaint. It's no biggy, but she don't need it.


But its's only her perception of the situation that matters to her, and yours is irrelevant.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We're all wankers mate.


True.

Are you a MOR?

Yes?

Okay...wanker

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Finally getting back to normal thanks. No change for weeks, then over a couple of days a massive improvement. Gentle swim this morning, mit seals, natch, I'll start running again next week. Gently.


Great to hear it's progressing in the right direction!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Ardbeg 10, Glendronach 8, Lagavulin 8 (prefer 16 and 12), Macallan 10 (prefer 12 and others). These weren't bad.


Glendronach 15YO, grab a bottle when you next see it

Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm seeing rumors that Tom Hardy has been cast as Daniel Craig's replacement as 007


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> I'm seeing rumors that Tom Hardy has been cast as Daniel Craig's replacement as 007


Maybe he can get his teeth fixed 
Saw a movie of his the other day and could not unsee that ...nasty


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Macallan is the most overrated Whiskey I've ever had - it's so sexless, completely tasteless. Only Highland Park is worse - the worst I've ever had.


Highland Park is one of my favorites 

You gonna bag on Talisker now??


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> We've seen dogs inside restaurants under the excuse of "emotional support animal". What a joke. If Mrs Mav ever opens her restaurant, she'll only allow for legit service dogs.]


Problem is that in some states you can't ask if it is a true service animal or not. I just look at the dog. The more patches and tactical gear it has, the less likely it is a real service animal in my experience.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I'm seeing rumors that Tom Hardy has been cast as Daniel Craig's replacement as 007


I thought they were going forward with the woman as the new double-0 who is introduced alongside Bond in NTTD?

I like Tom Hardy as an actor, I think he could pull it off!

I wanted Idris Elba to take the roll after Spectre, but he's too old now :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yes I have just crazy stuff. Like I said, I dare anyone to say I could've loved Bo more but...


Dogs allowed seems pretty common in some smaller western towns. More so bars than straight-up restaurants, but bars that serve food seem to get a pass.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I'm seeing rumors that Tom Hardy has been cast as Daniel Craig's replacement as 007


Tom Hardy would be great. He'd bring some of the same seriousness as Craig, but he might have more of a buried comic streak.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jason10mm said:


> Highland Park is one of my favorites
> 
> You gonna bag on Talisker now??


My favorite is the Balvenie 12Y.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> That was me. That price is a deal-killer though, especially when they have a mecaquartz chrono for only $350
> View attachment 15458757


the automatic chronograph looks better for me


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Very true, after a period of tasting all the different flavors and varieties just so you know what you like and can spend the rest of your life with. You can even make some custom single barrel bottlings at that point under your own label


or you can have apple juice daily and single malt on the side.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> the automatic chronograph looks better for me
> View attachment 15458928


That's like the rescue dog of watches right there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I thought they were going forward with the woman as the new double-0 who is introduced alongside Bond in NTTD?
> 
> I like Tom Hardy as an actor, I think he could pull it off!
> 
> ...


Idris just turned 48 this month. Roger Moore was the oldest to start the role at 46. I would think Idris is in much better shape than Roger was at the same age. I had forgotten that Craig is 52. No wonder he's hanging it up.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Good Whisky, nice watch, wife visiting her sister, what more could you ask for?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Macallan is the most overrated Whiskey I've ever had - it's so sexless, completely tasteless. Only Highland Park is worse - the worst I've ever had.


You mean like Rolex? 
It's a matter of taste. I happen to like Macallan 12 & 15.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i do not know. I have no idea what that blue pill is.
> 
> no i dont. My skin is naturally silky.


... we didn't tell you the color of the pill...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> You mean like Rolex?
> It's a matter of taste. I happen to like Macallan 12 & 15.


Right now I am sipping in peace on good old Aberlour 12Y.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I want to slap the shyt out of people with these emotional support dogs everywhere. They bring those bastards in disney world when we go. Just a loophole to not board your dog when going on vacation. And they are quick to tell a kid please don't pet the dog that obviously wants some attention. I love dogs but certain spaces I don't wanna share with your f'n animal. Why the hell you need emotional support in the happiest place on earth? Take a f'n pill or stay home you hippie.
> End of my rant.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's such a case-by-case basis, and I feel like a lot of pet owners are taking advantage of it as a backdoor way to take their animals everywhere. One of my colleagues was basically prescribed an emotional support dog, which helped him get through to a medical retirement and repair his relationship with his wife and kids.

But outlier cases like the infamous "emotional support peacock"? YGBSM. Cheapens the whole thing into a joke.

Mrs BSi and I would like to take Norman on our travels, but not only do we not know if he could tolerate it (we'd have to practice with him a lot), it would be more for _his_ benefit than ours. We once boarded him at a PetSmart where he ended up not eating for four days; and later, when we had him stay at home for three weeks and had a friend stop by daily to check his food and litter, his fur was all nappy and he lost weight again. And I _know_ we won't be able to take him overseas without a whole lot of administrative rigamarole like quarantining and extra shots.

Of course that's all moot since we're not traveling again anytime soon, but it's a new adjustment to our plans for us.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Good Whisky, nice watch, wife visiting her sister, what more could you ask for?


BJs

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> So they did put AR on the inside of the new sub welcome to 2020 Rolex
> 
> From Rolex.com
> 
> "Le traitement antireflet appliqué au dos de la glace saphir sur la nouvelle génération de la Submariner et de la Submariner Date...."


Oh shizzzzzz!!

Hey, do we know of any rundown of which Rolexii have AR coatings and whether they're one- or two-sided? I know I've seen a chart that matches the different variations of the laser-etched crown and what they mean.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I thought they were going forward with the woman as the new double-0 who is introduced alongside Bond in NTTD?
> 
> I like Tom Hardy as an actor, I think he could pull it off!
> 
> ...


He would be 070


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> BJs
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


BJs?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's such a case-by-case basis, and I feel like a lot of pet owners are taking advantage of it as a backdoor way to take their animals everywhere. One of my colleagues was basically prescribed an emotional support dog, which helped him get through to a medical retirement and repair his relationship with his wife and kids.
> 
> But outlier cases like the infamous "emotional support peacock"? YGBSM. Cheapens the whole thing into a joke.
> 
> ...


We usually have friends or family drop by to check on them. There's a local girl that does boarding we've used and she's great. Far as this new stupid cat, might just let his arse explore the world for a week. The outside cat can definitely hunt for her own dinner.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> BJs?


What more can a man ask for?

A BJ

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> What more can a man ask for?
> 
> A BJ
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro. Uncle Google confirmed your words.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Guy at art gallery last night asked can I pour you anything? I said sure pour anything.
> I have no taste for wine and no its not CV19.


You, me, and Ned here would have a good time in Napa Valley.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Idris just turned 48 this month. Roger Moore was the oldest to start the role at 46. I would think Idris is in much better shape than Roger was at the same age. I had forgotten that Craig is 52. No wonder he's hanging it up.


Somebody pointed out a couple years back that Tom Cruise, while filming Mission Impossible number-whatever, is the same age that Wilford Brimley was in Cocoon.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I agree 100%. Story time...
> 
> Once at Downtown Disney, we stopped to have breakfast. In line behind us was a lady with her emotional support dog, looked like a Corgi to me. My son, then about 7, asked to pet it. She snapped back saying, "no, it's a working dog, you can't pet working dogs." *The dog itself was a bit out of control. Kept barking, pulling and yanking on the leash, jumping on the glass. *Owner didn't seemed to care and did nothing to calm the dog down or bring it under control.
> 
> ...


That lying POS... that dog was absolutely NOT a "working dog" with that lack of self-discipline.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Go Irish

Happy Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I will admit there have been moments I have bristled during our foster parent training on how to react to behaviors, etc. Then I realize this is for children who have actually undergone trauma, not properly regulated children.


Regulated children only exist in an alternative universe.

Teenagers have major issues with isochronism and positional variance. Both combined means that they are impossible to regulate.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Somebody pointed out a couple years back that Tom Cruise, while filming Mission Impossible number-whatever, is the same age that Wilford Brimley was in Cocoon.


Yeah, Mr Cruise...is an android.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> try japanese and taiwanese also, sir.


Haha








































Have to get to the Taiwanese stuff soon. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> This kind of support animal makes me feel funny down there


Stroke that kitty.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> in any event, i dont mind the asians younger to the europeans. Fun to be with.


As long as their parents don't find out.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> As long as their parents don't find out.


Jonny Kim is every Asian kid's worst nightmare.

"Why can't you be like Jonny Kim! He was a Navy SEAL, then a Harvard doctor, and now an astronaut! And you don't want to do piano lessons?!"


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Idris just turned 48 this month. Roger Moore was the oldest to start the role at 46. I would think Idris is in much better shape than Roger was at the same age. I had forgotten that Craig is 52. No wonder he's hanging it up.


Hardy is 43 now...would be close to Moore's oldest title by time his first movie hits the screens. Craig was 38 when Casino Royale came out. Overall, pretty good choice I reckon...I'm a fan of Tom Hardy...loved him as Bane.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Tom Hardy is 5 ft 9.....sheet we need some height for a Bond. I'm sure they'll cover that up well though.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I'm seeing rumors that Tom Hardy has been cast as Daniel Craig's replacement as 007


The Tom Hardy's been dead for a very long time. Read all his books many years ago and then became depressed that there's no more to come.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> Tom Hardy is 5 ft 9.....sheet we need some height for a Bond. I'm sure they'll cover that up well though.


They covered it up fine for being Bane. I thought Bane was huge.

The Bond casting staff might need to pick shorter women to pair him with. That's okay, too, as shorter girls tend to be curvier.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

These little Zinfandels are the only alcohol we have in the house. I don't even remember when we bought them.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Go Irish
> 
> Happy Saturday!
> 
> ...


I thought college football had been cancelled?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought college football had been cancelled?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think it depends on the conference (sorta-kinda-divided regionally), but yeah, some are playing.

My home state of Nebraska has been holding onto the longest stadium sellout streak (375 games since 1962) and although I'm positive they won't fill the seats this year, I'd be cool with putting an asterisk on 2020 and "resume" the streak next year.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> am happy with 18.
> 
> 25 might be too old. 15 might be too young. 12 is way too young.
> 
> So sticking to 18.


If only Jeffery Epstein listened to you...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought college football had been cancelled?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Certain schools/conferences decided to play while others, like the PAC-12 here in the west, decided to cancel their seasons (but many of the conferences who aren't playing are contemplating starting a shortened season or having some games). So far, things have apparently been safe and mostly Covid-free.

ND is in the ACC this year (they've been "independent" for the last 130 years or so. Definitely a weird season, but happy to see them play!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> How does Ardbeg 10 compare to Lagavulin 8? Interesting how various cost threshold vary among us. Whenever I drink Lagavulin 16 or JW Blue I feel as though I'm drinking liquid gold.


Never did the side by side.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I just got a letter from the IL secretary of state (addressed to my address here in K.C., not forwarded from IL) asking about whether i wanted a mail-in ballot. 

I haven't lived in IL in almost two years and have a MO drivers license and have voted here.

IL must really want me back


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Macallan is the most overrated Whiskey I've ever had - it's so sexless, completely tasteless. Only Highland Park is worse - the worst I've ever had.


Au contraire, mon frere. HP 25 and 30 are exquisite, especially the older ones.

But yes, Macs have gotten completely out of hand; they're the tulips of the single malt world...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> These little Zinfandels are the only alcohol we have in the house. I don't even remember when we bought them.
> 
> View attachment 15459074


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I just got a letter from the IL secretary of state (addressed to my address here in K.C., not forwarded from IL) asking about whether i wanted a mail-in ballot.
> 
> I haven't lived in IL in almost two years and have a MO drivers license and have voted here.
> 
> IL must really want me back


I'll take it if you don't want it...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sad day in Viking land. After dropping off a little blood I dropped by my AD. No GMT for me
> 
> View attachment 15455075
> 
> ...


The green bezel insert in ceramic looks off to me. It was somewhat hidden on the hulk with the sunburst green dial but against black it looks awful. Almost like a Japanese green that was used for doors and architraves in early 1990's offices.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ithardin said:


> I'm seeing rumors that Tom Hardy has been cast as Daniel Craig's replacement as 007


Sanity prevails.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> The green bezel insert in ceramic looks off to me. It was somewhat hidden on the hulk with the sunburst green dial but against black it looks awful. Almost like a Japanese green that was used for doors and architraves in early 1990's offices.


Tell us how you really feel


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Tell us how you really feel


Still think the Pepsi bezel in ceramic isn't as it should be either. The Batman and the all black is executed the best.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Still think the Pepsi bezel in ceramic isn't as it should be either. The Batman and the all black is executed the best.


nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> nooooooooooooooooo


Looks a little crimson to me. Still a nice watch though and I reckon by the time I'm 71 the AD will call me and we will all be celebrating 59's 100th birthday.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> These little Zinfandels are the only alcohol we have in the house. I don't even remember when we bought them.
> 
> View attachment 15459074


Hopefully this won't get my brotherhood revoked...but I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Looks a little crimson to me. Still a nice watch though and I reckon by the time I'm 71 the AD will call me and we will all be celebrating 59's 100th birthday.


outside pic










It is a little crimson yes


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Somebody pointed out a couple years back that Tom Cruise, while filming Mission Impossible number-whatever, is the same age that Wilford Brimley was in Cocoon.


Wilford Brimley looked 60 when he was 35.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> True.
> 
> Are you a MOR?
> 
> ...


I think I will update my signature bar to insert Sporty's Man of Rolex card.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Wilford Brimley looked 60 when he was 35.


Diabeetus


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Jonny Kim is every Asian kid's worst nightmare.
> 
> "Why can't you be like Jonny Kim! He was a Navy SEAL, then a Harvard doctor, and now an astronaut! And you don't want to do piano lessons?!"


You must study hard and be like Jonny Kim!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just used my dive bezel...to time the wild rice I was cooking! #nailedit


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You must study hard and be like Jonny Kim!


I love that show "Fresh Off the Boat!"


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That lying POS... that dog was absolutely NOT a "working dog" with that lack of self-discipline.


With the Seeing Eye Institute in Morristown, northern NJ is big area for support dog training. The Seeing Eye dogs spend their youth with trained people throughout the region until they're old enough for reliable behavioral screening to qualify for the official training. Some of my neighbors participate and a lot of people end up keeping the rejects, which are still mostly very well-behaved dogs.

One of my hiking buddies and a colleague at work both have dogs that they were somehow able to bring back from Afghanistan. I've never heard a sound out of either one, or any need to direct them in any way. They always know what's going on and how to fit into it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Merv said:


> Tom Hardy is 5 ft 9.....sheet we need some height for a Bond. I'm sure they'll cover that up well though.


Tom Cruise wishes he were 5 ft 9.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Never did the side by side.


From your incredible memory are you able to recall a significant difference between Lagavulin 12 & 8?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought college football had been cancelled?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The Big 10 changed their mind. They might have to change it again due to all the campus outbreaks.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> Hopefully this won't get my brotherhood revoked...but I don't drink alcohol.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Hopefully this won't get my brotherhood revoked...but I don't drink alcohol.


I don't drink much if any ...
Glass of wine here and there a beer here and there but that is it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Macallan is the most overrated Whiskey I've ever had - it's so sexless, completely tasteless. Only Highland Park is worse - the worst I've ever had.


Really? Sexless? Interesting.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Glendronach 15YO, grab a bottle when you next see it
> 
> Brother of OoO


I will!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Tom Cruise wishes he were 5 ft 9.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Tom Cruise wishes he were 5 ft 9.


Tom's 6' 4" if he stands on his wallet...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Certain schools/conferences decided to play while others, like the PAC-12 here in the west, decided to cancel their seasons (but many of the conferences who aren't playing are contemplating starting a shortened season or having some games). So far, things have apparently been safe and mostly Covid-free.
> 
> ND is in the ACC this year (they've been "independent" for the last 130 years or so. Definitely a weird season, but happy to see them play!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


big 10 and pac 12 decided to start in the spring. but now i think they will resume in the fall seeing as how the others (including the NFL) are doing fine.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If only Jeffery Epstein listened to you...


is he famous for being an alcoholic?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> The Big 10 changed their mind. They might have to change it again due to all the campus outbreaks.


nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> is he famous for being an alcoholic?


He's infamous for liking very young girls...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> He's infamous for liking very young girls...


there was an infamous advertisement here before. Just a phrase: "Nakatikim ka na ba ng kinse anyos?" (Translated: Have you ever tasted a 15 year old?).

the outcry and backlash was so huge. Couldnt understand why. It was just a simple liquor advertisement.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I love that show "Fresh Off the Boat!"


Shagggyyyy

Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Shagggyyyy
> 
> Brother of OoO


I love me some Jessica Huang!








12 'Fresh Off The Boat' Quotes That Show Off Constance Wu’s Hilarious Take On Jessica


While ABC’s newish comedy show Fresh Off The Boat , revolves around the life of pre-teen Eddie Huang. But, it didn’t take long for viewers to figure out who the real star of the show is: Eddie’s hilarious mom Jessica Huang, played by Constance Wu.…




www.bustle.com


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Yeah, Mr Cruise...is an android.


Agree


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I'm seeing rumors that Tom Hardy has been cast as Daniel Craig's replacement as 007


I miss seeing the Hardy Boys


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I love me some Jessica Huang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#4


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

[/QUOTE]ha tell that to my arse 
. The problem today is unregulated parents
Signed the old codger


rjohnson56 said:


> Regulated children only exist in an alternative universe.
> 
> Teenagers have major issues with isochronism and positional variance. Both combined means that they are impossible to regulate.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Tom Hardy is 5 ft 9.....sheet we need some height for a Bond. I'm sure they'll cover that up well though.


Alan Ladd in Shane


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I just got a letter from the IL secretary of state (addressed to my address here in K.C., not forwarded from IL) asking about whether i wanted a mail-in ballot.
> 
> I haven't lived in IL in almost two years and have a MO drivers license and have voted here.
> 
> IL must really want me back


What's your answer?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Hopefully this won't get my brotherhood revoked...but I don't drink alcohol.


I have so many thoughts but none I should type.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Wilford Brimley looked 60 when he was 35.


Hey I've had people say I look like him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15459208
> 
> Just used my dive bezel...to time the wild rice I was cooking! #nailedit


I bet you already knew wild rice is not rice.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> With the Seeing Eye Institute in Morristown, northern NJ is big area for support dog training. The Seeing Eye dogs spend their youth with trained people throughout the region until they're old enough for reliable behavioral screening to qualify for the official training. Some of my neighbors participate and a lot of people end up keeping the rejects, which are still mostly very well-behaved dogs.
> 
> One of my hiking buddies and a colleague at work both have dogs that they were somehow able to bring back from Afghanistan. I've never heard a sound out of either one, or any need to direct them in any way. They always know what's going on and how to fit into it.


I bet when shooting starts they dive under tables.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I don't drink much if any ...
> Glass of wine here and there a beer here and there but that is it


Same here glass of wine when given to me free. A beer here there and everywhere.

Took me forever to reach cabin tonight snowing like a mfckr.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Hey I've had people say I look like him.


Just from the chin up, I think.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Same here glass of wine when given to me free. A beer here there and everywhere.
> 
> Took me forever to reach cabin tonight snowing like a mfckr.


Man today was just a gorgeous day 50s then low 70s all day just spectacular , weren't it for the neighbor's sign


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Same here glass of wine when given to me free. A beer here there and everywhere.
> 
> Took me forever to reach cabin tonight snowing like a mfckr.


Can't like that. We had a frost warning last night, but snow is a way off yet. I mowed today.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Can't like that. We had a frost warning last night, but snow is a way off yet. I mowed today.


Mowed here too I actually enjoy mowing no one bugs the crap out of me when I am mowing


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Just from the chin up, I think.


True minus 120 lbs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Can't like that. We had a frost warning last night, but snow is a way off yet. I mowed today.


Sucked driving but you would have loved it.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Wonderful day at Sandy Hook, today. Had the pups there while wife and I were spending a weekend at the shore. Did some hiking with pups as well. Our boy loves to go swimming! So he went out in the ocean a bit.

Since his belly barely hovers above the ground, he doesn't go very far (short legs). But he had some fun riding waves in. They had a blast digging as well.




























I love Sandy Hook since you get some incredible NYC skyline views (on a clear day like today you can also see Long Island all the way down to the middle or so of it).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Sucked driving but you would have loved it.


I love snow just not when driving


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> I miss seeing the Hardy Boys


We're you Team Cassidy or Team Stevenson?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

In honor of our buddy Sporty.
Cut by wolfgang was fantastic. Better than del frisco's as far as steak goes


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I just got a new strap for my Mark XV. I decided to try out a Gunny strap. I like it. Very soft and comfortable leather.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> I bet you already knew wild rice is not rice.


Well saying "timing my north american aquatic grass" didn't sound as exciting.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> I have so many thoughts but none I should type.


You can PM me if you need to unleash your fury


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Smoke clearing








Autumn coming








Wildlife little scarce








I dunno hot or not?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Same here glass of wine when given to me free. A beer here there and everywhere.
> 
> Took me forever to reach cabin tonight snowing like a mfckr.


i thought i read you were snowing like a ....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Smoke clearing
> View attachment 15459430
> 
> Autumn coming
> ...


Looks good from here. Sweaters ftw.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Real men wear pink, and some blue too. ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Real men wear pink, and some blue too. 😂


nice bracelet

OT: i think i have yet to see a watch with a pink dial


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> You can PM me if you need to unleash your fury


No more like 
Are you Amish?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I forgot I was still wearing my OP today when I started using an axe. I got in about 20 good licks before I remembered and took it off. Nothing seems to have happened to the watch. The axe could use sharpening, though.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I love that show "Fresh Off the Boat!"


That lady, what's her name - was in Crazy Rich Asians too. She was funny as the mum playing the stereotypical Asian Tiger mum. "Must study hard" LOL.

That guy Eddie Huang is very funny. I think he has a restaurant or something.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> One of my hiking buddies and a colleague at work both have dogs that they were somehow able to bring back from Afghanistan. I've never heard a sound out of either one, or any need to direct them in any way. They always know what's going on and how to fit into it.


Your buddy got a MWD? They have some serious PTSD issues. I am surprised if he's got a MWD.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> nice bracelet
> 
> OT: i think i have yet to see a watch with a pink dial


One of my best friends, a girl, has a Rolex with a pink dial. I can't recall with it's a DJ or OP, but it had a smooth bezel and oyster bracelet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Tom Cruise wishes he were 5 ft 9.


Tom Cruise stands on a soap box for filming because everyone else is taller than him. LOL.

But I saw some bio and many famous Hollywood men are not very tall. Was looking at the avengers stars and that Hawkeye guy isn't tall too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> From your incredible memory are you able to recall a significant difference between Lagavulin 12 & 8?


I have moved on to Vodka. Do the Russian dance as well


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Hopefully this won't get my brotherhood revoked...but I don't drink alcohol.


Maybe that's for the better mate.

My liver is ready to pack it in....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> One of my best friends, a girl, has a Rolex with a pink dial. I can't recall with it's a DJ or OP, but it had a smooth bezel and oyster bracelet.


is best friend a euphemism for ...?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tom's 6' 4" if he stands on his wallet...


LOL. In his acting contract, it stipulates that all the leading actresses have to be no more than 5' 4".

Tina Turner and Paula Abdul makes him look like the tallest man in the world.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> He's infamous for liking very young girls...


So is his blue blooded Royal friend ....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> there was an infamous advertisement here before. Just a phrase: "Nakatikim ka na ba ng kinse anyos?" (Translated: Have you ever tasted a 15 year old?).
> 
> the outcry and backlash was so huge. Couldnt understand why. It was just a simple liquor advertisement.


Imagine if the advertisement was "a three year old is the best"....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I love me some Jessica Huang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's her name!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Same here glass of wine when given to me free. A beer here there and everywhere.
> 
> Took me forever to reach cabin tonight snowing like a mfckr.


Keep warm, brother


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Man today was just a gorgeous day 50s then low 70s all day just spectacular , weren't it for the neighbor's sign


How about The Far Side?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Real men wear pink, and some blue too.


Real men wear skirts too...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Your buddy got a MWD? They have some serious PTSD issues. I am surprised if he's got a MWD.


I'm pretty sure he got it home by unapproved means. Knowing the right people and being the right people still makes a difference once in a while.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have moved on to Vodka. Do the Russian dance as well


That's kind of hard on the knees.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


First time I noticed the inside SS ring on the bezel. One of the features that I like best about then PO 2500.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> outside pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing worse than a limp spent pistil.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Smoke clearing
> View attachment 15459430
> 
> Autumn coming
> ...


Really like the first one.

Last one on her knees is too easy 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> From your incredible memory are you able to recall a significant difference between Lagavulin 12 & 8?


My memory is not great. Can't say.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My memory is not great. Can't say.


might have to relive it sir


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Hopefully this won't get my brotherhood revoked...but I don't drink alcohol.


Me neither. After a misspent youth that lasted into my late 40s I kicked it into touch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Hey I've had people say I look like him.


You Sir, look like this.








In my head anyway.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So is his blue blooded Royal friend ....


BEADWINDOW05


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mav said:


> Real men wear pink, and some blue too. 😂


Nice watch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A real pea-souper out there today so we'll leave them in the shed.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Mowed here too I actually enjoy mowing no one bugs the crap out of me when I am mowing


Me too. The wife always asks why I don't show my son how to cut the grass. I just enjoy my ZTR mower with my headphones and no distractions.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> In honor of our buddy Sporty.
> Cut by wolfgang was fantastic. Better than del frisco's as far as steak goes


Looks great. Have y'all tried Emeril's Table 10? We had a great steak there once.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> No more like
> Are you Amish?


Lol! I'm LDS...but I buy pies from the Amish! Of course this means that OoO always has a designated driver at meet ups. Maybe get to drive Sappie's miata one day!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Real men wear pink, and some blue too.


Give Mrs Mav her tshirt back. Pink is camouflage for real men in California so they can fit in. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Real men wear skirts too...


You gotta have some manly legs with hair on them to wear a kilt. Skinny or shaved legs and it's called a skirt.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> A real pea-souper out there today so we'll leave them in the shed.
> View attachment 15459630
> View attachment 15459689


Those choppers are so bad arse!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> You gotta have some manly legs with hair on them to wear a kilt. Skinny or shaved legs and it's called a skirt.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Just watched a show called "the strongest men in history." 4 of the current world strongest men travel the U.S. & Europe attempting historic feats of strength. One episode they go to Scotland and compete in full kit.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I wear a kilt on occasion. Lots of fun and always gets female attention. They require careful fitting however, as there is a very specific way to wear them and not look weird.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sunday morning meeting of the household animals (3/5ths constitutes a quorum). I wonder what they're talking about?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> First time I noticed the inside SS ring on the bezel. One of the features that I like best about then PO 2500.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Agreed it is a nice touch . If only the watch was 2-4mm smaller in diameter.... LTL is 50
so quite comfortable to wear and it isn't that thick and on strap not heavy at all.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Smoke clearing
> View attachment 15459430
> 
> Autumn coming
> ...


Strong potential on that last pic


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about The Far Side?


It is far out there alright


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> A real pea-souper out there today so we'll leave them in the shed.
> View attachment 15459630
> View attachment 15459689


Someone has been polishing the shyte out of them


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I dunno hot or not?
> View attachment 15459455


Very likely hot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Otoh, this is definitely hot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> A real pea-souper out there today so we'll leave them in the shed.
> View attachment 15459630
> View attachment 15459689


Good to see that you're back at work.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Good to see that you're back at work.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Thanks. It feels good to be fully functioning again.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Someone has been polishing the shyte out of them


Too easy.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks great. Have y'all tried Emeril's Table 10? We had a great steak there once.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I haven't. Always down to try more beef!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

delco714 said:


> I haven't. Always down to try more beef!












Got nothin to do w meat but either way it is weird gif day


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm pretty sure he got it home by unapproved means. Knowing the right people and being the right people still makes a difference once in a while.


I'd wager that if they were the dogs' handlers, then the dogs would trust them the most, and might have issues if adopted by anyone else. So I'd bet that they were approved because they were the right people.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Too easy.











Usually more like this


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Usually more like this


That a test of the fire suppression system? Or the beginnings of a really cool bubble rave party?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> That a test of the fire suppression system? Or the beginnings of a really cool bubble rave party?


Fire suppression gone wrong which then led to a really cool rave party


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Usually more like this


Ooops. There goes someone's career.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Usually more like this


"But sir, you told me to wash the choppers..."


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Usually more like this


That must have been hell to clean up.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Usually more like this


Get to the Choppa!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

FB has got me banging my head against the wall. I need some OoO silliness. Quick, someone tell me how Tudor is just Rolex for dooodz who are smart with their money!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Got to say it is a bizatchin chrono


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

For some reason BT I could see you rock this 88grand piece of gold


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I love snow just not when driving


Or shoveling it off the sidewalk and driveway.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15459892


EXCITING win from Dallas today! Absolutely loved seeing the Rams rout Philadelphia too!

Now let's see what the Ravens and Chargers can do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> You gotta have some manly legs with hair on them to wear a kilt. Skinny or shaved legs and it's called a skirt.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al always there to keep things in perspective, tell us how it is.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Big Al always there to keep things in perspective, tell us how it is.


Yep, good thing I'm not Scottish.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> EXCITING win from Dallas today! Absolutely loved seeing the Rams rout Philadelphia too!
> 
> Now let's see what the Ravens and Chargers can do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tiffany is thrilled!!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Just saw Tenet in IMAX. Pretty good, more like Inception than Interstellar fortunately. It is not nearly as complex as some folks are saying (since it is basically a spin off of Primer) but it is pretty cool and VERY well shot. Every damned dollar is on screen and it has none of the video gamey CGI crap superhero films have these days. Looks like a wave of new films is coming in November.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Spending this weekend moving offices.
Old view vs new:


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> is best friend a euphemism for ...?


No comment. 😁 She is the one who introduced Mrs Mav and I and my son's godmother so I'm eternally grateful.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Give Mrs Mav her tshirt back. Pink is camouflage for real men in California so they can fit in.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Mrs Mav thinks I look sexy in pink. Who am I to argue?! Happy wife, happy life!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany is thrilled!!
> 
> View attachment 15460572


49ers won too but it feels like we lost, big time. Injuries to Jimmy G, Bosa, Thomas, Mostert and Coleman might make this a lost season. Sigh.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

From Malibu Cars and Coffee this morning...

New Ford GT










One of my favorite color E46 M3's in Laguna Seca Blue. Had one of these bad boys back in the day.










2002's










Going back to the future with this DeLorean










McLaren a la PF










Bronco twinning










Porsche Carrera GT










Ferrari-ing



















Just too cool for school...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And I need a Porsche in my life...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And watch/car of the day


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> And watch/car of the day


Nice turnout at C & C! I didn't make it this morning haha

Awesome watch and car shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Used my dive bezel again! Timed the pizza in the oven to perfection!

Thanks Lieutenant Commander P.V.H. Weems, U.S. Navy!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ppl


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Ppl


See? SEE?!

It's pics like this that make me want to just get a Speedy and call it done.

(well, plus its heritage, too; I mean, hell, I've got a little NASA Pathfinder displayed with my Hotwheels cars)


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Just saw Tenet in IMAX. Pretty good, more like Inception than Interstellar fortunately. It is not nearly as complex as some folks are saying (since it is basically a spin off of Primer) but it is pretty cool and VERY well shot. Every damned dollar is on screen and it has none of the video gamey CGI crap superhero films have these days. Looks like a wave of new films is coming in November.


It was either sound editing or the theater I was at, but I couldn't understand 1/3 of the dialogue. I've become covid accustomed to close captioning. Good movie nonetheless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Lol! I'm LDS...but I buy pies from the Amish! Of course this means that OoO always has a designated driver at meet ups. Maybe get to drive Sappie's miata one day!


That's great! The gallery I mostly buy from in Jackson is owned founded by Mormon family. Felt kind of stupid when eatly on I asked if open on Sunday. But all good friends for sure.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Lol! I'm LDS...but I buy pies from the Amish! Of course this means that OoO always has a designated driver at meet ups. Maybe get to drive Sappie's miata one day!


Methodist more or less here. The church I attended was built by my great grandaddy or great great if you take other branch. As my Daddy always said best thing about being a Methodist : if you can sober up enough to make it to church on Sunday all forgiven.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15459892





BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15459892


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

abd26 said:


> It was either sound editing or the theater I was at, but I couldn't understand 1/3 of the dialogue. I've become covid accustomed to close captioning. Good movie nonetheless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree, the dialogue sound wasn't the best. Half of it in a thick Russian or indian accent didn't help either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Got nothin to do w meat but either way it is weird gif day


Squirrels are tasty best stewed.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nice turnout at C & C! I didn't make it this morning haha
> 
> Awesome watch and car shot!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it was definitely a really good turnout. That new Ford GT was quite a sight. But I really enjoyed seeing the older Porsches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bet something you haven't seen in a while... 2 unattached people dancing


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I swear some of the constant threads... Can't see how PF is surviving out there.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I swear some of the constant threads... Can't see how PF is surviving out there.


Yeah, butt hurt is selling for a nickel a barrel these days. It seems like mostly people who wouldn't or shouldn't be Rolex buyers in the first place. Just imagine if the BLRO had a defect like the BB GMT.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Yeah, butt hurt is selling for a nickel a barrel these days. It seems like mostly people who wouldn't or shouldn't be Rolex buyers in the first place. Just imagine if the BLRO had a defect like the BB GMT.


A revolution it would be


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Based on pics on DSW of 36mm silver with gold, I'm going to say no go for me on that config.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, now she's taking pics like this. Should I be worried?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, now she's taking pics like this. Should I be worried?


No tell her another hobby you have.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, now she's taking pics like this. Should I be worried?


Sounds like good times with your new lady friend. ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> No tell her another hobby you have.


GF

You do have another hobby?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, now she's taking pics like this. Should I be worried?


It's just a Cartier, nothing to worry about


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> GF
> 
> You do have another hobby?


Nooooo, not the bicycle?! It'd kill him!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> Nooooo, not the bicycle?! It'd kill him!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@mav just love that compliment you received on another thread.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Nooooo, not the bicycle?! It'd kill him!


My thoughts are not pure. I'm sorry.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Asked family at next table about their school aged kids. Duh home schooled so that's why they are in WY rather than home in NC. 

The thing I keep forgetting is preppersare so much more prepared for pandemic junk.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, now she's taking pics like this. Should I be worried?


Nice superstars

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> @mav just love that compliment you received on another thread.


GF 
Then I feel a need to post...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BonyWrists said:


> Yeah, butt hurt is selling for a nickel a barrel these days. It seems like mostly people who wouldn't or shouldn't be Rolex buyers in the first place. Just imagine if the BLRO had a defect like the BB GMT.


Yeah lots of butt hurt and crying going on these days. But I do feel sincerely bad for those new watch guys and girls trying to get their first Rolex and can't.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> @mav just love that compliment you received on another thread.


My "fanbase" is still strong. ?


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> Yeah, butt hurt is selling for a nickel a barrel these days. It seems like mostly people who wouldn't or shouldn't be Rolex buyers in the first place. Just imagine if the BLRO had a defect like the BB GMT.


What defect? Mine is fine.

Your Timex hands don't line up with the indices. You can freak out now.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Used my dive bezel again! Timed the pizza in the oven to perfection!
> 
> Thanks Lieutenant Commander P.V.H. Weems, U.S. Navy!


Trivia alert - the Weems bezel was designed to synch the second hand with a time signal on a non-hacking movement, rather than as a dive timer. Makes no odds as it looks identical and serves the same purpose, but as OoO is the font of all knowledge, this.

Edit - pizza pics or GTFO!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Got nothin to do w meat but either way it is weird gif day


Wagyu squirrel.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, now she's taking pics like this. Should I be worried?


Small hands, that's good. Accentuates the size of your Johnson watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Got to say it is a bizatchin chrono


The Speedy didn't climb Everest like Rolex questionably did - interestingly Rolex has never publicly [explicitly] stated that one of their watches made it to the submit, and had an OP made it to the summit we can be pretty sure that Wilsdorf would have put a Rolex flag on the top 

But the Speedmaster did make it into space and beyond, and there's a flag to prove it - albeit not an Omega flag. They're saving the Omega flag for Mars as the red/orange is more of an Omega colour.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15460889
> View attachment 15460890


Man that place hits a nostalgic spot in me. We had a place almost just like that with a restaurant attached. My grandpa used to play guitar and sing a couple nights a week there. Bunch of stuffed animals and walls were full of trinkets too. Place was open for over 50yrs and this younger generation of grandkids wanted nothing to do with running it. Sold the place to some industrial developers. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, now she's taking pics like this. Should I be worried?


You too shave each other's arms? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Yeah, butt hurt is selling for a nickel a barrel these days. It seems like mostly people who wouldn't or shouldn't be Rolex buyers in the first place. Just imagine if the BLRO had a defect like the BB GMT.


Problem is people can't have a civil disagreement without getting emotional. We don't have to agree. Beliefs and truths are two different things. I can just about sell anything if allowed to get my point out. Doesn't mean I even believe it to be true. The world let's others do their fact checking for them. Unfortunately we trust "experts" to tell us the "truth". Everybody has an angle.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15460951


Wow, cowgirl pin up art.... Who'da think it? Gonna put that on the nose of your tractor?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Rolex vs. Smiths: Which Watch Summited Everest in 1953? Putting a Controversy to Rest







www.outdoorjournal.com


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, now she's taking pics like this. Should I be worried?


Looks to me like she is extensively documenting the watches ownership for when she makes an insurance claim after the fire


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> Nooooo, not the bicycle?! It'd kill him!


If she's been to his house...she knows about the bicycles. They're nigh impossible to hide.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Trivia alert - the Weems bezel was designed to synch the second hand with a time signal on a non-hacking movement, rather than as a dive timer. Makes no odds as it looks identical and serves the same purpose, but as OoO is the font of all knowledge, this.
> 
> Edit - pizza pics or GTFO!


I've already eaten AND excreted it...so I guess I'll be gtfo'ing


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> I've already eaten AND excreted it...so I guess I'll be gtfo'ing


Too much info Bro.








You get a pass this time.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Rolex vs. Smiths: Which Watch Summited Everest in 1953? Putting a Controversy to Rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice read .
Cliff notes: Rolex is FOS . Not sure how much has actually changed


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> You too shave each other's arms?
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You're close...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I've already eaten AND excreted it...so I guess I'll be gtfo'ing


TMI.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Too much info Bro.
> View attachment 15461328
> 
> You get a pass this time.


#nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Post-win glow...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Post-win glow...
> 
> View attachment 15461434


I need sunglasses


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Anniversary gift arrived!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Too much info Bro.
> View attachment 15461328
> 
> You get a pass this time.


what did he pass?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Anniversary gift arrived!
> 
> View attachment 15461570
> 
> View attachment 15461571


Happy Anniversary


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy Anniversary


Thanks! Was perfect timing since today is our anniversary date. One year already!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Thanks! Was perfect timing since today is our anniversary date. One year already!


Congrats bro!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Thanks! Was perfect timing since today is our anniversary date. *One year already!*


lol noob


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

yngrshr said:


> Anniversary gift arrived!
> 
> View attachment 15461570
> 
> View attachment 15461571


Congrats! It looks really good.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> lol noob


Hopefully many more to go!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Congrats bro!


Thanks Sap!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Congrats! It looks really good.


Quite like the blue and quite like the bracelet. The quick-adjust system that IWC has is fantastic.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Quite like the blue and quite like the bracelet. The quick-adjust system that IWC has is fantastic.


Quick-adjust? I didn't know about it; I thought they were just doing quick-release. How does it work? Comparable to EasyLink?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Rolex vs. Smiths: Which Watch Summited Everest in 1953? Putting a Controversy to Rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interested read. I was aware that the Explorer isn't really the Explorer that Rolex ads make it out to be, but it was an early OP and Smiths was on Everest too. However if Rolex never made it the trek, it's almost akin to false advertising. Almost since Rolex offers enough ambiguity to claim that they are marketing an idea, not something factual. Does put a bad taste in my mouth through, if true.

Curious as to why Hodinkee didn't write about this? Oh wait, they were too busy putting on the finishing touches of their travel clock. Nevermind I asked. 😂


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Really nice read .
> Cliff notes: Rolex is FOS . Not sure how much has actually changed


I also enjoyed the read. A lot of interesting info about Rolex then and probably even now in how they often tend to stretch the truth. Maybe it was Rolex and not Hans Christian Andersen who wrote "The Emperor's New Clothes". Say what you will but their advertising is top notch, and fortunately they've got the watches to back up the myth(s).

I also still chuckle when I think that in the early days Rolex named their chronograph the Cosmograph - hoping that it would make it into space?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Quick-adjust? I didn't know about it; I thought they were just doing quick-release. How does it work? Comparable to EasyLink?


Didn't know either, something similar to the old Ingy's?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Quick-adjust? I didn't know about it; I thought they were just doing quick-release. How does it work? Comparable to EasyLink?


Yeah, they have a wonderful quick adjust system on the clasp. Their quick adjust system is just not advertised. Why? No clue. IWC is pretty foolish for not advertising it since it is similar to Glashutte Original's system on the Seventies clasp. GO's is gorgeous and completely hidden in the logo. The IWC bracelet itself is also pretty great in how you change out links since there are no actual screws present.

Basically, you press the IWC logo on the clasp and you have around 10mm of play (seems to be around that much). It's actually better than EasyLink since you can do it while the watch is on your wrist. It's more like GlideLock since it's a similar system but much nicer in implementation (implemented into the logo as said).


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Thanks! Was perfect timing since today is our anniversary date. One year already!


Hope there are many more anniversaries to come. Have you picked out a large watch box to handle the deluge?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> Anniversary gift arrived!
> 
> View attachment 15461570
> 
> View attachment 15461571


Congrats Bro!!!!!

Nice pavers by the way ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, now she's taking pics like this. Should I be worried?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Yeah, they have a wonderful quick adjust system on the clasp. Their quick adjust system is just not advertised. Why? No clue. IWC is pretty foolish for not advertising it since it is similar to Glashutte Original's system on the Seventies clasp. GO's is gorgeous and completely hidden in the logo. The IWC bracelet itself is also pretty great in how you change out links since there are no actual screws present.
> 
> Basically, you press the IWC logo on the clasp and you have around 10mm of play (seems to be around that much). It's actually better than EasyLink since you can do it while the watch is on your wrist. It's more like GlideLock since it's a similar system but much nicer in implementation (implemented into the logo as said).


Okay, now I want to swing by an IWC AD the next change we get.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I also enjoyed the read. A lot of interesting info about Rolex then and probably even now in how they often tend to stretch the truth. Maybe it was Rolex and not Hans Christian Andersen who wrote "The Emperor's New Clothes". Say what you will but their advertising is top notch, and fortunately they've got the watches to back up the myth(s).
> 
> I also still chuckle when I think that in the early days Rolex named their chronograph the Cosmograph - hoping that it would make it into space?
> 
> View attachment 15461609


So close it was until it burned


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hope there are many more anniversaries to come. Have you picked out a large watch box to handle the deluge?


Haha! I think that my gifts will decrease quite a bit as time goes on until we hit another "milestone" LOL.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> Yeah, they have a wonderful quick adjust system on the clasp. Their quick adjust system is just not advertised. Why? No clue. IWC is pretty foolish for not advertising it since it is similar to Glashutte Original's system on the Seventies clasp. GO's is gorgeous and completely hidden in the logo. The IWC bracelet itself is also pretty great in how you change out links since there are no actual screws present.
> 
> Basically, you press the IWC logo on the clasp and you have around 10mm of play (seems to be around that much). It's actually better than EasyLink since you can do it while the watch is on your wrist. It's more like GlideLock since it's a similar system but much nicer in implementation (implemented into the logo as said).


IWC bracelets are great, especially the latest with the quick adjustment and can size one with a couple of toothpicks.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Okay, now I want to swing by an IWC AD the next change we get.


Yeah, the bracelet on their Pilot watches is fantastic. Super easy to change with no screws and then the addition of a wonderful micro-adjust clasp? Heck of a job, IWC.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> IWC bracelets are great, especially the latest with the quick adjustment and can size one with a couple of toothpicks.


Yep. That and the quick adjust clasp make it a killer bracelet. It's the main reason that the bracelet commands such a premium over the straps when you buy from an AD. They actually engineered it.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Haha! I think that my gifts will decrease quite a bit as time goes on until we hit another "milestone" LOL.


Wait till your first kid.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> IWC bracelets are great, especially the latest with the quick adjustment and can size one with a couple of toothpicks.





yngrshr said:


> Yep. That and the quick adjust clasp make it a killer bracelet. It's the main reason that the bracelet commands such a premium over the straps when you buy from an AD. They actually engineered it.


Is there a how-to somewhere? IWC's own Youtube channel has one that shows how to adjust their milanese mesh, but I don't see any vids for the other bracelets.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Is there a how-to somewhere? IWC's own Youtube channel has one that shows how to adjust their milanese mesh, but I don't see any vids for the other bracelets.


There is. YoureTerrific (a newer and now maybe my favorite YouTube watch v-blogger) bought one a few months ago and highlights it.






Go to 6 minutes in to the video.

And HIGHLY recommend his channel and to watch the full video.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

@mav - Not sure if you ever watched YoureTerriffic's VC video . . .


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

The bracelet right now is just a touch too tight. Need to get a link or two from IWC. Hopefully not a problem.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> There is. YoureTerrific (a newer and now maybe my favorite YouTube watch v-blogger) bought one a few months ago and highlights it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks. And I just now got around to seeing Govberg's video, too (and, holy hell, he uses so many syllables to dress up his prose, it's getting annoying):


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Cool, thanks. And I just now got around to seeing Govberg's video, too (and, holy hell, he uses so many syllables to dress up his prose, it's getting annoying):


Dare I say that IWC's implementation of its quick adjust is superior to Rolex's and looks much nicer. The integrated button in the clasp is *outstanding*.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> *Dare I say* that IWC's implementation of its quick adjust is superior to Rolex's and looks much nicer. The integrated button in the clasp is *outstanding*.


No. You'll need to start an Opinions on Rolex. Sorry, but we need to think of our subscribers and their feelings


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> @mav - Not sure if you ever watched YoureTerriffic's VC video . . .


Helluva compelling video.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

@mario1971

Dealership in North Vancouver
















This might interest your friend.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

yngrshr said:


> @mav - Not sure if you ever watched YoureTerriffic's VC video . . .


Yup, I've seen it and it's a great vid!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

OK bros, need your advice...

Since getting the Overseas, I've barely worn my Ingy. Don't get me wrong, I love the watch but it's just too similar to the VC. I'm the type of person that if it's just sitting there unused, I would prefer to sell it to a better home.

I've always also kinda wanted a Panerai just not sure which one. In my own ignorance, they all sort of look the same to me. I know, don't hate me. I saw this PAM424 on DSW: Panerai PAM 424 Radiomir California 3 Days - David SW. Love the California dial, it's different in a good way to me.

So should I sell my Ingy for this 424?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> OK bros, need your advice...
> 
> Since getting the Overseas, I've barely worn my Ingy. Don't get me wrong, I love the watch but it's just too similar to the VC. I'm the type of person that if it's just sitting there unused, I would prefer to sell it to a better home.
> 
> ...


47mm is huge. I don't care if it's "correct" for a Panerai, it's just huge.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> OK bros, need your advice...
> 
> Since getting the Overseas, I've barely worn my Ingy. Don't get me wrong, I love the watch but it's just too similar to the VC. I'm the type of person that if it's just sitting there unused, I would prefer to sell it to a better home.
> 
> ...


YES!!!!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> 47mm is huge. I don't care if it's "correct" for a Panerai, it's just huge.


I know, it's big but I also have a 46mm Big Pilot. I've tried a friend's 372 (?) and it's huge and bulky. I think the 424 is a bit slimmer? Trying to learn more about the movement too.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> I know, it's big but I also have a 46mm Big Pilot. I've tried a friend's 572 (?) and it's huge and bulky. I think the 424 is a bit slimmer? Trying to learn more about the movement too.


424 should wear smaller but it is quite thick from memory (16 mm I think)

My PAM 183 is 45 mm and I think it wears like 43 or so due to short lug to lug and the thin lugs themselves.
It is also relatively thin at 13mm


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mav, which ref Ingy do you have? 3227?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Mav, which ref Ingy do you have? 3227?


It's the 3239-09 in blue.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> OK bros, need your advice...
> 
> Since getting the Overseas, I've barely worn my Ingy. Don't get me wrong, I love the watch but it's just too similar to the VC. I'm the type of person that if it's just sitting there unused, I would prefer to sell it to a better home.
> 
> ...


That's a really large watch man. Great watch but it's big. I have an homage and it's big on me.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> OK bros, need your advice...
> 
> Since getting the Overseas, I've barely worn my Ingy. Don't get me wrong, I love the watch but it's just too similar to the VC. I'm the type of person that if it's just sitting there unused, I would prefer to sell it to a better home.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't do it. Not a fan of the mix of Arabics and Romans. Not a fan of wire lugs either...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wouldn't do it. Not a fan of the *mix of Arabics and Romans. *Not a fan of wire lugs either...


We could call it the "Mediterranean dial" 

That's probably the only thing I'd like about it. And my comments about its size are based more on its specs, as I still haven't tried on any Panerai models (they just don't do it for me in the display cases).


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a really large watch man. Great watch but it's big. I have an homage and it's big on me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah if it were 42 or 44, then sure. Buy it. But it is MASSIVE and it wears as large as you'd think it would wear.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I know, it's big but I also have a 46mm Big Pilot. I've tried a friend's 372 (?) and it's huge and bulky. I think the 424 is a bit slimmer? Trying to learn more about the movement too.


The wire lugs helps in reduction of the 47mm size BUT my problem was with the wire lugs when I owned my PAM 190. Also consider a 44mm PAM with a manual winding movement. I am partial to the 000 and 005, the latter is the one Sappie has. The 111 and 112 are OK too although I prefer a solid caseback for a Unitas 6497 movement. DavidSW had a clean 005 very recently but after mulling over buying it myself for a few hours, poof it was sold.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wouldn't do it. Not a fan of the mix of Arabics and Romans. Not a fan of wire lugs either...


Me either, especially wire lugs.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> 47mm is huge. I don't care if it's "correct" for a Panerai, it's just huge.


You're forgetting our bro @mav is BUFF to the brim.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> OK bros, need your advice...
> 
> Since getting the Overseas, I've barely worn my Ingy. Don't get me wrong, I love the watch but it's just too similar to the VC. I'm the type of person that if it's just sitting there unused, I would prefer to sell it to a better home.
> 
> ...


If you like it, why not? 
#bunchofenablers


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

mav said:


> I've always also kinda wanted a Panerai just not sure which one. In my own ignorance, they all sort of look the same to me. I know, don't hate me. I saw this PAM424 on DSW: Panerai PAM 424 Radiomir California 3 Days - David SW. Love the California dial, it's different in a good way to me.
> 
> So should I sell my Ingy for this 424?


It seems like you've seen that watch in some random browsing and ready to pull the trigger asap. I'd spend a little more time deciding which Panerai tickles your testes the most and hunt that one down. Maybe go for a sandwich dial, 44mm Luminor.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Yeah if it were 42 or 44, then sure. Buy it. But it is MASSIVE and it wears as large as you'd think it would wear.


It's big.









On the flip side, the 47mm radiomir 1940 wears much smaller. Even the luminor 47mm wears smaller. The wire lugs don't really sit flat on the wrist so they stick out a bit more.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> There is. YoureTerrific (a newer and now maybe my favorite YouTube watch v-blogger) bought one a few months ago and highlights it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice vid but I think he overdoes the pausing. Opposite problem of that Tim dude from Govberg who is so non-stop with his tone that it's irritating. That IWC bracelet is sensational...congrats bro.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

@mav ; Panerai did one model luminor with the California dial but it has a black case. In 44mm and pretty sharp. You got a black watch yet?









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> It's big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah. That's pretty big. And I'm certain my wrist is smaller than yours (6.75") so it'll probably look like a dinner plate on me. Thanks for the pic Al, this is very helpful.

OK guys, thanks for the advice. I think I'm gonna pass on the 424.

@5959HH I do really like the 000 or the 005. I local dealer that I've dealt with in the past has a 005.

@mui.richard LOL, not THAT buff!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> Nice vid but I think he overdoes the pausing. Opposite problem of that Tim dude from Govberg who is so non-stop with his tone that it's irritating. That IWC bracelet is sensational...congrats bro.


Yeah, I couldn't decide whether he wrote commas into his script or added the pauses in editing.

And Tim is an expert in word saladry.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> @mav ; Panerai did one model luminor with the California dial but it has a black case. In 44mm and pretty sharp. You got a black watch yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, double woah again. ?

You've got my attention. That looks pretty sweet. I already have a black ceramic watch in my IWC Top Gun, of course. I mean I can't be "Mav" without my Top Gun watch right? HAHA


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> OK bros, need your advice...
> 
> Since getting the Overseas, I've barely worn my Ingy. Don't get me wrong, I love the watch but it's just too similar to the VC. I'm the type of person that if it's just sitting there unused, I would prefer to sell it to a better home.
> 
> ...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

There is a discussion on the Polish thread as to whether the new Batman for Jubilee is better or the older version for Oyster. Or maybe the ceramic Pepsi ...?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> There is a discussion on the Polish thread as to whether the new Batman for Jubilee is better or the older version for Oyster. Or maybe the ceramic Pepsi ...?


I prefer the oyster, although I don't seriously dislike the jubilee.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Woah. That's pretty big. And I'm certain my wrist is smaller than yours (6.75") so it'll probably look like a dinner plate on me. Thanks for the pic Al, this is very helpful.
> 
> OK guys, thanks for the advice. I think I'm gonna pass on the 424.
> 
> ...


Good move Mav passing on the 424. If your local dealer has a 005 with box and papers for under $4000 and/or offers a decent trade in on your Inge, it might be worthwhile thinking about that. I will say everything in my collection pales next to your VC Overseas.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> OK, double woah again.
> 
> You've got my attention. That looks pretty sweet. I already have a black ceramic watch in my IWC Top Gun, of course. I mean I can't be "Mav" without my Top Gun watch right? HAHA


Not so sure I'd buy a Panerai ceramic either.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Not so sure I'd buy a Panerai ceramic either.


How about if it was titanium DLC? My only worry with Ti is that it might feel too light, I do prefer a bit of weight.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> How about if it was titanium DLC? My only worry with Ti is that it might feel too light, I do prefer a bit of weight.


I think titanium can be a scratch magnet. Probably the secret to buying a PAM is to buy something that is easily sold if you don't like iit. The thing about a 000 or 005 is both are affordable and popular watches with Unitas 6497 movement any competent watchmaker can service. Honestly said they're not too many PAM's out there I'd consider buying. Kiwi71 and I both bought a 574 the same week that is 42mm and fits my 6.75" scrawny sparrow wrist well.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

PAM01314 is still the tops to me. White sandwich dial heaven.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I know, it's big but I also have a 46mm Big Pilot. I've tried a friend's 372 (?) and it's huge and bulky. I think the 424 is a bit slimmer? Trying to learn more about the movement too.


I'd go 44mm if I were you. but if you like the cali dial, then there is that.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> OK, double woah again.
> 
> You've got my attention. That looks pretty sweet. I already have a black ceramic watch in my IWC Top Gun, of course. I mean I can't be "Mav" without my Top Gun watch right? HAHA


DSW got one of those too. Trade in?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> It's the 3239-09 in blue.


I like that watch a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> It seems like you've seen that watch in some random browsing and ready to pull the trigger asap. I'd spend a little more time deciding which Panerai tickles your testes the most and hunt that one down. Maybe go for a sandwich dial, 44mm Luminor.


Now I am looking at PAMs yet again


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Not so sure I'd buy a Panerai ceramic either.


That model is not ceramic. DLC coating on stainless.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> PAM01314 is still the tops to me. White sandwich dial heaven.


Agreed. I'm hoping they carry that white sandwich dial over to a couple other models.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I prefer the oyster, although I don't seriously dislike the jubilee.


From the rare times I have put on the jubilee (total time maybe 30 minutes ) it is supremely comfortable but a very different look than oyster to say the least


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Now I am looking at PAMs yet again


Are we enablers here or what?!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> That model is not ceramic. DLC coating on stainless.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't care if people don't like HoMeGah
But man do I love this one .
Really this is what this hobby is all about to not give a rat's if others don't like it because I DO and yeah it is orange and it is fun and quirky and I need it since gonna be gone for a few weeks 
So Mav get that fat [email protected]@ PAM if you want it w a Cali dial in 47 w wire lugs and in ceramic because who gives a crap IT IS FOR U


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Don't care if people don't like HoMeGah
> But man do I love this one .
> Really this is what this hobby is all about to not give a rat's if others don't like it because I DO and yeah it is orange and it is fun and quirky and I need it since gonna be gone for a few weeks
> So Mav get that fat [email protected]@ PAM if you want it w a Cali dial in 47 w wire lugs and in ceramic because who gives a crap IT IS FOR U


Thats a good watch. Glad you like it. I used to have the original one from 1969. Got rid of it. I think this reissue would have more staying power for me -- well, slightly more anyway.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Thats a good watch. Glad you like it. I used to have the original one from 1969. Got rid of it. I think this reissue would have more staying power for me -- well, slightly more anyway.


I had both sold the old one . No comparison built wise the bracelet on this one is fantastic it isn't thick as all the other 500 pounds Omega bracelets . Very well made the claps rocks . Just like it other may disagree but do not give a flip


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This time I remembered pics of my dive bezel as meat timer


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> From the rare times I have put on the jubilee (total time maybe 30 minutes ) it is supremely comfortable but a very different look than oyster to say the least


The bigger issue for me is size. The older 40 mm version is more likely to work for me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15462328
> 
> 
> This time I remembered pics of my dive bezel as meat timer


Only good use for a dive bezel for guys like me that don't dive is for timing steaks.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Lot of watch talk..


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Hyvee had Kansas City strip steaks (8 ounce) for $3.90. I just got 32 ounces of steak for $16  I also scored some yummy pineapple brats for $1 apiece. With the temps cooling off this week it's going to grill-grill-grill while the Mrs cans peaches!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15462354
> Lot of watch talk..


How is the buffalo snot ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> DSW got one of those too. Trade in?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thinking about it...









Panerai PAM 779 Luminor California 8 Days


U Series Warranty Dated April 2019 Excellent Condition




davidsw.com


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Don't care if people don't like HoMeGah
> But man do I love this one .
> Really this is what this hobby is all about to not give a rat's if others don't like it because I DO and yeah it is orange and it is fun and quirky and I need it since gonna be gone for a few weeks
> So Mav get that fat [email protected]@ PAM if you want it w a Cali dial in 47 w wire lugs and in ceramic because who gives a crap IT IS FOR U


Love your Omega bro! Such a cool watch.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

New piece of leather for straps. Yes I have a lot of extra.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> How is the buffalo snot ?


Dam good altho my intestines are saying enuff old man


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> New piece of leather for straps. Yes I have a lot of extra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright get crankin


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Hyvee had Kansas City strip steaks (8 ounce) for $3.90. I just got 32 ounces of steak for $16  I also scored some yummy pineapple brats for $1 apiece. With the temps cooling off this week it's going to grill-grill-grill while the Mrs cans peaches!


I didn't know HyVee went that far south. Do they still have a helpful smile in every aisle?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Love is in the air


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15462479
> 
> Love is in the air


Is he interested or she!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

@mav

If we are talking PAMs that DSW has in stock, what about the 674? Gorgeous, smaller (45mm), sandwich dial, micro rotor.

Also like the 1312 and 422 he has.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> Love your Omega bro! Such a cool watch.


I love jman's Omega more the more I see it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

@mav

If you like the California dial (which I do), the Luminor 779 that DSW has looks awesome! I prefer it to the Radiomir









Panerai PAM 779 Luminor California 8 Days


U Series Warranty Dated April 2019 Excellent Condition




davidsw.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Thinking about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a better choice than Radiomir with wire lugs.








Prefer DavidSW strap over the bund in that picture.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15462479
> 
> Love is in the air


Hopefully you gave him couple sugar cubes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Hopefully you gave him couple sugar cubes.


They love urine more.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> They love urine more.


Think I'd go with 2nd best them.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> They love urine more.


I won't judge


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Here's your electricity on its way to you















Yep that's 2 of 3 I saw in 20 minutes. More than 100 cars in each.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Here's your electricity on its way to you
> View attachment 15462619
> View attachment 15462620
> 
> Yep that's 2 of 3 I saw in 20 minutes. More than 100 cars in each.


Good to know, Without that, no electricity, no internet. Yikes!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Think I'd go with 2nd best them.


Bison like salt too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

When buff don't move nobody does


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And if you can't beat them, eat them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hey back off it's got an electric motor


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mumbling to self... Don't make an arse of yourself


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures BT.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hope he likes my lunch better than I did


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> And if you can't beat them, eat them.
> View attachment 15462644


They make great watch straps as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Covid don't worry about it... We clean and disinfect your room twice.








Wait my moustache hair isn't that long...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

This is the best of about a dozen I took. Buffalo chips are so artistic.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I almost cried


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

What?








Huh?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Maybe a better choice than Radiomir with wire lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watches without seconds hand looks incomplete to me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

They'll love me forever


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> What?
> View attachment 15462669


Ravens fascinate me. Once I was backpacking in the Galiuros, doing a long dayhike out from my basecamp (from Powers Garden to the Shootout Cabin / Mine and back), a raven followed me the whole day. Now and then it would go off and do something else for a few minutes, but it would come right back.

If you really want go down a rabbit hole, the history of those places is interesting. People still feel strongly enough about it that it's not a safe topic for conversation in some places.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

yngrshr said:


> @mav
> 
> If we are talking PAMs that DSW has in stock, what about the 674? Gorgeous, smaller (45mm), sandwich dial, micro rotor.
> 
> Also like the 1312 and 422 he has.


I'm oddly really attracted to the Cali dials so not sure about the others.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mav
> 
> If you like the California dial (which I do), the Luminor 779 that DSW has looks awesome! I prefer it to the Radiomir
> 
> ...





5959HH said:


> Maybe a better choice than Radiomir with wire lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked my wifey for her thoughts on the 779 and unsolicited, she picked out the 424 because it reminds her of a big bowl. She's always thinking of food. ?

I'll probably pass by the Panerai boutique and take a look before deciding.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> I asked my wifey for her thoughts on the 779 and unsolicited, she picked out the 424 because it reminds her of a big bowl. She's always thinking of food.
> 
> I'll probably pass by the Panerai boutique and take a look before deciding.


The one on Rodeo is open! It's not a huge boutique, but it has a nice selection of watches and straps! Great customer service too! Didn't see a California dialed watch when I was there to pick up that PET strap, however (but wasn't specifically looking for one, either)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> The one on Rodeo is open! It's not a huge boutique, but it has a nice selection of watches and straps! Great customer service too! Didn't see a California dialed watch when I was there to pick up that PET strap, however (but wasn't specifically looking for one, either)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I was there a few weeks back when I got a PAM rubber strap for my Aquatimer. Cool place.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15462328
> 
> 
> This time I remembered pics of my dive bezel as meat timer


I grilled steaks on Sunday and used the Speedy as I need the seconds resolution for the perfect rare steak 

#lovingmytwowebers

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Hyvee had Kansas City strip steaks (8 ounce) for $3.90. I just got 32 ounces of steak for $16  I also scored some yummy pineapple brats for $1 apiece. With the temps cooling off this week it's going to grill-grill-grill while the Mrs cans peaches!


Don't do ounces but my son and I split 1.4 k of steaks on Sunday.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Dam good altho my intestines are saying enuff old man
> View attachment 15462364


Looks like the morning coffee I'm drinking before taking the dog for his sniff, pee & poo walk.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15462474


NC dance?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15462478


Democratic dance?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> When buff don't move nobody does
> View attachment 15462642


Replace buffalo with reindeer and that's our problem

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And if you can't beat them, eat them.
> View attachment 15462644


Let me guess. Buffalo paddy rare lifted right off the road.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> I love jman's Omega more the more I see it.


me too. I think it's even better than the Japan Racing Speedmaster.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> Watches without seconds hand looks incomplete to me.


that was also my feeling before. But now i appreciate the simplicity of two handers.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Not having date or second functions is like wearing a dress [insert kilt] on a summer day without knickers. Free, free set them free.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not having date or second functions is like wearing a dress [insert kilt] on a summer day without knickers. Free, free set them free.


what's wrong with that?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry I re-read my post and it's too vague. What I meant was not having a date or seconds hand makes life less complicated. The older I get the less complicated life I want.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry I re-read my post and it's too vague. What I meant was not having a date or seconds hand makes life less complicated. The older I get the less complicated life I want.


it wasnt vague. I perfectly envisioned that summer day.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Hey back off it's got an electric motor
> View attachment 15462645


That's the battery he's towing right?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

For our Zelos fans, Jman, BT, BSF


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I almost cried
> View attachment 15462665
> View attachment 15462667


Every Australian man's wet dream


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

^^^ I meant to wet the whistle


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> That's the battery he's towing right?


That's the diesel-powered generator.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't do ounces but my son and I split 1.4 k of steaks on Sunday.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> That's the battery he's towing right?


But he is off the grid


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> For our Zelos fans, Jman, BT, BSF
> 
> View attachment 15462855


Not bad but these micros I don't know there is always something just not quite right


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

wolfhead said:


> Watches without seconds hand looks incomplete to me.


My preference is a PAM with small seconds at 9:00 too such as the 005 or 011. Others prefer the clean dial without small seconds at 9:00 like the 000 or 112.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I asked my wifey for her thoughts on the 779 and unsolicited, she picked out the 424 because it reminds her of a big bowl. She's always thinking of food.
> 
> I'll probably pass by the Panerai boutique and take a look before deciding.


We have a Panerai boutique in Dallas too. Unfortunate that the boutiques don't discount like regular AD's that now give significant discounts on Panerai's.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Mumbling to self... Don't make an arse of yourself
> View attachment 15462647


What a jackass!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Not bad but these micros I don't know there is always something just not quite right


Like crown too small?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> I'm oddly really attracted to the Cali dials so not sure about the others.


I'm with you on Cali dials. There's a lot of homage type brands doing Cali dials also. If Pam did a 45mm radiomir with a Cali dial I would get it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> What a jackass!


Worker here wearing Ball cap with Bad then face of a donkey. Kinda worked for him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Time to go home... Running out of stuff.. Figured out why hair in the sink
Shower not working...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My preference is a PAM with small seconds at 9:00 too such as the 005 or 011. Others prefer the clean dial without small seconds at 9:00 like the 000 or 112.


Honestly in believe the 721 is the ultimate Panerai. Wouldn't buy one because of size and plexiglass crystal but it's simple and amazing to look at.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> We have a Panerai boutique in Dallas too. Unfortunate that the boutiques don't discount like regular AD's that now give significant discounts on Panerai's.


We don't have a Panerai dealer in the whole state. At least according to the Panerai website. Sucks but kinda glad. I could own a few of them.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Like crown too small?


Crown too small and wobbly and bezel action is pretty poor


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't do ounces but my son and I split 1.4 k of steaks on Sunday.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That's a lot of meat.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.

Why?

1. The 40mm feels a little smallish, especially with the heavy taper of the bracelet
2. It is a bit blingy for my liking, especially the PCL's

The Sea Dweller:

1. Seems like a "real" tool watch 
2. 43 mm more my size
3. 22 mm brushed bracelet with glidelock clasp.
4. Negative is thickness of 15.3 mm .... but my PAM 914 and Doxa 1500 are thick and it does not bother me.

DSW will give me a decent trade in deal against a new 126600 (basically valuing my 116710LN for more than I paid him 2 years ago)

So what says the BrOoOs?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Go for it. I'd offer to buy yours myself but I'm not in the market yet anyway, and I couldn't (wouldn't?) match whatever DSW is offering.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That's a lot of meat.


It was ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


So how much outta pocket for you?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Won't you miss having your Guinness on GMT+1 time 

Sizewise, I think that the SD will be a good fit on your wrist and I doubt that the height will be a problem. Personally, I'd probably take a closer look at the 16600 as I'm not a fan of the cyclops.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Good plan. The bling and smallness will continue to bug you if you don't.

Only thing: you can sell it for more than DSW trade value. I imagine way more. It has reach unicorn status after all.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


I love my LN, and it has sentimental value, so I'd never part with it, but the SD is one h*ll of a watch (idk what words are censored here, haha). I think it might be a bit too large for me, but I understand the appeal and seeing some of your wrist shots, it should look great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In other news, it's Tuesday and I just realized I have some dirt on my cuff...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> (idk what words are censored here, haha)


Let's find out!

goddamn
****
piss
motherfucker
tits
kangbanger
goatfawker
Omega


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> So how much outta pocket for you?


about 4.5K before any negotiations....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Let's find out!
> 
> goddamn
> ****
> ...


"Omega" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> about 4.5K before any negotiations....


Being a MOR means quibbling about money is beneath your dignity, but with that price you seem to be getting the shaft.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

US Customs seize $2.5 million worth of 'super fake' Rolex watches that were shipped from China - Luxurylaunches


The counterfeit culture is eroding the markets at breakneck speed. There have been consignments carrying million worth of fake Air Jordans, Yeezy’s, and




luxurylaunches.com





Silly forgers...you should be replicating watches that are actually in demand!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Good plan. The bling and smallness will continue to bug you if you don't.
> 
> Only thing: *you can sell it for more than DSW trade value*. I imagine way more. It has reach unicorn status after all.


I think I could get 11K if I sold it privately....DSW valued it at 10K.

If I bought and sold privately I could probably save a couple of grand total but dealing with DSW provides a level of comfort....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Let's find out!
> 
> goddamn
> ****
> ...


surprised Omega snuck thru the filter.....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> about 4.5K before any negotiations....


Hell NO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Being a MOR means quibbling about money is beneath your dignity, but with that price you seem to be getting the shaft.


NRA


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Being a MOR means* quibbling about money is beneath your dignity*, but with that price you seem to be getting the shaft.


Maybe....but I am frugal ;-)

the 126600 is $11,700 MSRP + NC Tax of about 7% = $12,5K .... if one could find one at an AD....

2K premium to have it at 10:00 am tomorrow.

Anyway - I am still just thinking about it....I do not want to add value to my collection so would have to sell a couple of watches and the problem is that I like them all....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Can't disagree with this. Go for it. I have yet to get a chance to try one on.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> about 4.5K before any negotiations....


Might as well throw it up here and see what happens. A quick browse of watchrecon shows the 116710LNs in the 11-12k range and 126600s in the 12-14k range so 4.5K extra seems a bit much IMHO, especially since DSW himself has a LN listed at the same price for his SD43s, the LN is NIB though. Wonder if you could get a better deal with one of the other high volume forum sellers. Then again, what is a grand or 2 for a new(?) Rolex from one of the most trusted GMs? Piece of mind might be worth it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Let's find out!
> 
> goddamn
> ****
> ...


Don't forget dick.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> That's a lot of meat.


Tweasy.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Being a MOR means quibbling about money is beneath your dignity, but with that price you seem to be getting the shaft.


The difference in price is a planet ocean . Let's put that in perspective


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> surprised Omega snuck thru the filter.....


I have to admit I was "punching down"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> The difference in price is a planet ocean . Let's put that in perspective


So... tree fiddy?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> So... tree fiddy?


Is that you, Loch Ness Monster!!?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


You have offered sufficient rationale for me to give you permission to proceed with acquisition of a 126600 SD43, which no doubt I would acquire for myself if not for my scrawny sparrow wrists. So I'll have to be content with my 40mm 116600 SD4K.

On a different note, do you still like your PAM 914? I continue to favor a 44mm Luminor with a manual winding movement, 22mm lugs with screw-in bars and 300m water resistance. Great watch to buy straps for. And Big Al is now making his own straps.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Crown too small and wobbly and bezel action is pretty poor


"But other than that, how did you enjoy the play, Mrs. Lincoln?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> That's a lot of meat.


Way 2 ez.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


If you're ok with the thickness, go for it!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Let's find out!
> 
> goddamn
> ****
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "But other than that, how did you enjoy the play, Mrs. Lincoln?"


I liked the dial


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> about 4.5K before any negotiations....


I was thinking 3.5K difference although David has to make a profit both on the SD43 he sells to you as well as a profit on the watch you trade in. You might PM BT for his input since I think that he's had numerous transactions with David. There are so many pitfalls selling a watch I'll accept that amount of boot to avoid selling privately myself. I imagine David emails you a shipping label for the watch you'd be trading in?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I think I could get 11K if I sold it privately....DSW valued it at 10K.
> 
> If I bought and sold privately I could probably save a couple of grand total but dealing with DSW provides a level of comfort....


#neverreadahead


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You have offered sufficient rationale for me to give you permission to proceed with acquisition of a 126600 SD43, which no doubt I would acquire for myself if not for my scrawny sparrow wrists. So I'll have to be content with my 40mm 116600 SD4K.
> 
> On a different note, do you still like your PAM 914? I continue to favor a 44mm Luminor with a manual winding movement, 22mm lugs with screw-in bars and 300m water resistance. Great watch to buy straps for. And Big Al is now making his own straps.


Starting to dial in the type of straps I enjoy building. I'll probably try a couple tomorrow night at work. Then probably make a few for the BrOoO's.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Haven't worn this in a while. Still a cool piece. Thinking about a dial swap maybe if I can find a good one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Starting to dial in the type of straps I enjoy building. I'll probably try a couple tomorrow night at work. Then probably make a few for the BrOoO's.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Greg Stevens is a big hand fisted guy from Utah that could never find straps big enough for his wrists. So he started to make his own, and then for others. He has an interesting website to cruise through.









G R E G S T E V E N S D E S I G N


Watch straps, custom leather goods, watch accessories, slim wallets, pilot watches, nylon straps, nato straps,



www.gregstevensdesign.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> I think I could get 11K if I sold it privately....DSW valued it at 10K.
> 
> If I bought and sold privately I could probably save a couple of grand total but dealing with DSW provides a level of comfort....


I would think the differential would be more. Comfort is a good thing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Deed is already done in the head. Go forth!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I think I could get 11K if I sold it privately....DSW valued it at 10K.
> 
> If I bought and sold privately I could probably save a couple of grand total but dealing with DSW provides a level of comfort....


Agree hardly worth it...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I was thinking 3.5K difference although David has to make a profit both on the SD43 he sells to you as well as a profit on the watch you trade in. You might PM BT for his input since I think that he's had numerous transactions with David. There are so many pitfalls selling a watch I'll accept that amount of boot to avoid selling privately myself. I imagine David emails you a shipping label for the watch you'd be trading in?


He handles shipping so there's that. Plus I no longer want to hassle with buyers here OoO excepted so there's that. I've generally lost some money with DSW but in some ways I just look at it as watch rental. We were too far apart on OP41 blue so I'll just wait a bit.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Greg Stevens is a big hand fisted guy from Utah that could never find straps big enough for his wrists. So he started to make his own, and then for others. He has an interesting website to cruise through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You promoting this guys great straps kinda inspired me to try making them myself. If I can get close to professional results I would be pretty satisfied.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

FWIW all I've worn travelling for last 2 weeks is the Damasko on erika. Rarely took it off for a shower. I use the 12 hour bezel for back home. I also have the road id tag on the band. Honestly it could be my one watch.








And this is twice this has happened as I pull up in rental car return.. Soln?
That's right drink it before entering terminal.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Time to go home... Running out of stuff.. Figured out why hair in the sink
> Shower not working...


Thanks for the visual...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


If you don't feel regret...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> about 4.5K before any negotiations....


No ****ing way!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> FWIW all I've worn travelling for last 2 weeks is the Damasko on erika. Rarely took it off for a shower. I use the 12 hour bezel for back home. I also have the road id tag on the band. Honestly it could be my one watch.
> View attachment 15463717
> 
> And this is twice this has happened as I pull up in rental car return.. Soln?
> ...


Going home ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Thanks for the visual...


Well in my old age I try to be nice but I did get the shower fixed and 20% credit on cabin.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Going home ?


Yep.... Rapid city SD terminal... Masks recommended not required ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Educational effort of mine... What's this?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

South Dakota America's Sweden.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Educational effort of mine... What's this?
> View attachment 15463752


Looks like quicksand next to a football field. And a big pile of poop.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks like quicksand next to a football field. And a big pile of poop.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Close... Think on the poop...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Close... Think on the poop...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Educational effort of mine... What's this?
> View attachment 15463752


Looks like it was a tree.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Yep.... Rapid city SD terminal... Masks recommended not required ;-)


My turn tomorrow


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Educational effort of mine... What's this?
> View attachment 15463752


It looks like a wallow. I don't know offhand who uses it, but I'm guessing equine.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> It looks like a wallow. I don't know offhand who uses it, but I'm guessing equine.


Godfrey

Could be elk or deer. Maybe even bison, but I'd expect bigger for them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It looks like a wallow. I don't know offhand who uses it, but I'm guessing equine.


Bison wallow good guess


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> You promoting this guys great straps kinda inspired me to try making them myself. If I can get close to professional results I would be pretty satisfied.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Another guy that also makes great straps is Micah Dirksen Vintager Straps in Napa CA.









Vintager Straps by Micah, custom leather watch straps for all brands


Handmade custom leather, ammo, canvas, shark and vintage watch straps for Panerai, Rolex, Bell and Ross, JLC and all fine watches.




www.vintagerstraps.com





















19/18 Vintager "Sahara" on my SLA033


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well in my old age I try to be nice but I did get the shower fixed and 20% credit on cabin.


Too many nasty, rude and disrespectful people out there these days. Glad you're not one of them.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yep.... Rapid city SD terminal... Masks recommended not required ;-)


Airports good places to use N-95 masks, maybe even a respirator if you can find one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Airports good places to use N-95 masks, maybe even a respirator if you can find one.


Best I got kn95...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Best I got kn95...


What you're using is good enough. Be sure yours and Mrs. BT's air vents are open when you're on the airplane. Safe travels home.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Might as well throw it up here and see what happens. A quick browse of watchrecon shows the 116710LNs in the 11-12k range and 126600s in the 12-14k range so 4.5K extra seems a bit much IMHO, especially since DSW himself has a LN listed at the same price for his SD43s, the LN is NIB though. Wonder if you could get a better deal with one of the other high volume forum sellers. Then again, what is a grand or 2 for a new(?) Rolex from one of the most trusted GMs? Piece of mind might be worth it.


I am going to mull over it for a bit.

Just spent MSRP for an OP41 on grading, french drains, gravel and chapel hill grits for the bar.

Fencing guy comes next week to finish up. He wants equivalent of MSRP for a Sea Dweller.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Proceed.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I am going to mull over it for a bit.
> 
> Just spent MSRP for an OP41 on grading, french drains, gravel and chapel hill grits for the bar.
> 
> ...


Looks like a long walk from bar to house.

Best put in some cots in case the OoO barwarming party gets out of hand


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> *Looks like a long walk from bar to house*.
> 
> Best put in some cots in case the OoO barwarming party gets out of hand


John Deere Gator....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Another guy that also makes great straps is Micah Dirksen Vintager Straps in Napa CA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just looked them up rolled canvas strap 175 bucks yeah I don't think so


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Just looked them up rolled canvas strap 175 bucks yeah I don't think so


I paid about $100 for my custom made canvas strap from RedRockStraps - seems very good quality so far....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Just looked them up rolled canvas strap 175 bucks yeah I don't think so


His straps are handmade and works of art though. Nice guy that can make you a custom strap to your specifications. He and Greg Stevens are both highly regarded for what they do.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> I paid about $100 for my custom made canvas strap from RedRockStraps - seems very good quality so far....


Red rock on GS


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> His straps are handmade and works of art though. Nice guy that can make you a custom strap to your specifications. He and Greg Stevens are both highly regarded for what they do.


I have no doubt but noway in hell I am paying 175 for some canvas


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BT you know you want it










Or


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> BT you know you want it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I paid about $100 for my custom made canvas strap from RedRockStraps - seems very good quality so far....


I tried to check out the shop. Apparently he's closed down while relocating. Supposed to reopen this month.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just because...
> 
> View attachment 15464138


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


Tough life...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> His straps are handmade and works of art though. Nice guy that can make you a custom strap to your specifications. He and Greg Stevens are both highly regarded for what they do.


I just finished this one up today. Have put in on the watch yet. Will try a little later. Actually have another one completed also haven't put on either. Just not enough time lately.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tough life...


Yes very much so the stress is unbearable


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I am going to mull over it for a bit.
> 
> Just spent MSRP for an OP41 on grading, french drains, gravel and chapel hill grits for the bar.
> 
> ...


You got my attention. What's going to be on the inside? 😁


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So the first one is a solid piece of thick leather from that old belt I found. This was a difficult build with not all the right tools but looks pretty great. Second one I used some pigskin I believe for the inner liner from some work gloves. I think I like this liner.









































OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The Panerai Boutique has both the 424 and 779 for me to try. Both wore really big. The 779 seemed a bit more chunky than the 424. The 424 seemed to ft on my wrist better. Weird. I did like the Cali dials a lot. For now, I'm going to pass but will think about it some more. Thanks for listening and the feedback!

In other news, I got a new flat link bracelet from Forstner for my Speedmaster. It's a total PITA to resize but it's look pretty good once it's done.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Not sure what this cactus thing is called but it's so cool. We bought a couple clippings from a guy at a festival a few years back. It's really getting bigger and bigger.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> The Panerai Boutique has both the 424 and 779 for me to try. Both wore really big. The 779 seemed a bit more chunky than the 424. The 424 seemed to ft on my wrist better. Weird. I did like the Cali dials a lot. For now, I'm going to pass but will think about it some more. Thanks for listening and the feedback!
> 
> In other news, I got a new flat link bracelet from Forstner for my Speedmaster. It's a total PITA to resize but it's look pretty good once it's done.


The Cali dial is fantastic but I'm a sucker for the sandwich dials.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Not sure what this cactus thing is called but it's so cool. We bought a couple clippings from a guy at a festival a few years back. It's really getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's one of the zillion varieties of Prickly Pear. It looks like one of those bred for minimal spines. The glochids can still be unpleasant, though (those little fuzzy spines that don't feel so fuzzy when they're buried in your skin).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Not sure what this cactus thing is called but it's so cool. We bought a couple clippings from a guy at a festival a few years back. It's really getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a prickly pear. Is that fruit I see?





__





StackPath






www.gardeningknowhow.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got my attention. What's going to be on the inside? 😁


Make sure there's enough distance between the beer taps and the stripper poles.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> The Panerai Boutique has both the 424 and 779 for me to try. Both wore really big. The 779 seemed a bit more chunky than the 424. The 424 seemed to ft on my wrist better. Weird. I did like the Cali dials a lot. For now, I'm going to pass but will think about it some more. Thanks for listening and the feedback!
> 
> In other news, I got a new flat link bracelet from Forstner for my Speedmaster. It's a total PITA to resize but it's look pretty good once it's done.


GF

Forgot to mention - was gonna take some pics for you peeps of the 424 and 779 on my wrist. But there was some celeb there and his entourage wouldn't allow photos. I said "Really? Who is this clown?" LOL Didn't even know who he was; the guy had sunglasses, cap and mask on. Lame. Anyways that's life sometimes in LA LA Land.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It's one of the zillion varieties of Prickly Pear. It looks like one of those bred for minimal spines. The glochids can still be unpleasant, though (those little fuzzy spines that don't feel so fuzzy when they're buried in your skin).


You literally posted at the same time I did. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Make sure there's enough distance between the beer taps and the stripper poles.


Yeah, how else are we going to organise fantastic events like this?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks like a prickly pear. Is that fruit I see?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe so. We never picked them.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> So the first one is a solid piece of thick leather from that old belt I found. This was a difficult build with not all the right tools but looks pretty great. Second one I used some pigskin I believe for the inner liner from some work gloves. I think I like this liner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fab dude


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Maybe so. We never picked them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Click on the link. I included a link to a website describing the care of the plant and the fruits.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> GF
> 
> Forgot to mention - was gonna take some pics for you peeps of the 424 and 779 on my wrist. But there was some celeb there and his entourage wouldn't allow photos. I said "Really? Who is this clown?" LOL Didn't even know who he was; the guy had sunglasses, cap and mask on. Lame. Anyways that's life sometimes in LA LA Land.


Wow, something about that really pisses me off. Some random civilians can tell you that you can't take a photo of a watch on your own wrist??! F them. I would've done it anyway and hoped they'd put hands on me. Then you sue the celeb and you've got yourself a handful of Rolexes on him.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Maybe so. We never picked them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The pads (nopales) are edible, too.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Wow, something about that really pisses me off. Some random civilians can tell you that you can't take a photo of a watch on your own wrist??! F them. I would've done it anyway and hoped they'd put hands on me. Then you sue the celeb and you've got yourself a handful of Rolexes on him.


I am w Kiwi F em I would even go as far as saying ....so let me get this straight I can't take a pic of a watch on my wrist because of some loser ? So here is me telling you this, forget me ever buying anything here . They may not care but plenty of other places to go buy stuff at .


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> GF
> 
> Forgot to mention - was gonna take some pics for you peeps of the 424 and 779 on my wrist. But there was some celeb there and his entourage wouldn't allow photos. I said "Really? Who is this clown?" LOL Didn't even know who he was; the guy had sunglasses, cap and mask on. Lame. Anyways that's life sometimes in LA LA Land.


Last year I was escorted out of the pawn shop in the Cosmopolitan in Las Vegas to make way for some high roller. I never got a chance to see what watches they had. It pissed me off because of how rude they were. They didn't apologize or anything and were giving me a hard time about interrupting a private event.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I am w Kiwi F em I would even go as far as saying ....so let me get this straight I can't take a pic of a watch on my wrist because of some loser ? So here is me telling you this, forget me ever buying anything here . They may not care but plenty of other places to go buy stuff at .


Well it sounds like it was the celeb's entourage that told Mav he couldn't take the photo, not the employees of the store. If it were the employees, I'd have a little more tolerance for that (but not much). But this was other customers telling another customer he couldn't take photos because their friend is a celebrity? Hell no.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


I'll see your stressed cat...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Well it sounds like it was the celeb's entourage that told Mav he couldn't take the photo, not the employees of the store. If it were the employees, I'd have a little more tolerance for that (but not much). But this was other customers telling another customer he couldn't take photos because their friend is a celebrity? Hell no.


Even worse would have told them to F off


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Home made on home made


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Well it sounds like it was the celeb's entourage that told Mav he couldn't take the photo, not the employees of the store. If it were the employees, I'd have a little more tolerance for that (but not much). But this was other customers telling another customer he couldn't take photos because their friend is a celebrity? Hell no.


I just said "Really? Who is this clown?" The friend didn't say anything, the supposed celeb looks at me then away and the sales guy tried to immediately diffuse the situation, apologized repeatedly. I felt bad for the employees so I didn't push it further.

But as a result, no pics.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I just said "Really? Who is this clown?" The friend didn't say anything, the supposed celeb looks at me then away and the sales guy tried to immediately diffuse the situation, apologized repeatedly. I felt bad for the employees so I didn't push it further.
> 
> But as a result, no pics.


I liked what you said! Very well done. But what was there to diffuse? We're they getting upset with you? I don't think I would have felt too sorry for the employees. It's not their job to apologize for you - you who have nothing to apologize for!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I just said "Really? Who is this clown?" The friend didn't say anything, the supposed celeb looks at me then away and the sales guy tried to immediately diffuse the situation, apologized repeatedly. I felt bad for the employees so I didn't push it further.
> 
> But as a result, no pics.


That's sad. You know that wrist shots are mandatory in WUS right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I liked what you said! Very well done. But what was there to diffuse? We're they getting upset with you? I don't think I would have felt too sorry for the employees. It's not their job to apologize for you - you who have nothing to apologize for!


They are upset with him because the "celebrity" was dishonoured lol


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I liked what you said! Very well done. But what was there to diffuse? We're they getting upset with you? I don't think I would have felt too sorry for the employees. It's not their job to apologize for you - you who have nothing to apologize for!


Oh no, the Panerai sales guy was apologizing to me about what the celeb's friend said. The sales guy said of course I can take all the photos I want but asked me to please wait until these other people left the boutique because they didn't want to start an argument. He kept apologizing and was nice about it so I didn't push the issue and said it's fine, no worries.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Rodeo/Beverly Hills has had some issues lately. Haven't heard of celebs, but I have heard of hordes of people coming with fraudulent or stolen debit/credit cards that they spend thousands on and then cancel (or that were stolen in the first place). On weekends it looks like a madhouse...









EDD Debit Card Fraud On The Rise, 44 Arrested In Beverly Hills This Month


Throughout September, levels of Employment Development Department (EDD) unemployment fraud through debit cards reached new highs, with dozens of arrests




californiaglobe.com













Luxury stores say customers using stolen unemployment debit cards


Beverly Hills Police Department issued a warning last week about people using stolen unemployment benefit cards to buy items, DailyMail.com has learned.




www.google.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Rodeo/Beverly Hills has had some issues lately. Haven't heard of celebs, but I have heard of hordes of people coming with fraudulent or stolen debit/credit cards that they spend thousands on and then cancel (or that were stolen in the first place). On weekends it looks like a madhouse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that Nike sales spiked due to the extra $600 per week giveaway.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Oh no, the Panerai sales guy was apologizing to me about what the celeb's friend said. The sales guy said of course I can take all the photos I want but asked me to please wait until these other people left the boutique because they didn't want to start an argument. He kept apologizing and was nice about it so I didn't push the issue and said it's fine, no worries.


I misunderstood. I thought those sales people were apologizing to the celeb. I feel a little better about the employees now. Though they should've told the celebrity to respect their clients.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> So the first one is a solid piece of thick leather from that old belt I found. This was a difficult build with not all the right tools but looks pretty great. Second one I used some pigskin I believe for the inner liner from some work gloves. I think I like this liner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang your straps are looking good.

But come winter when your family is looking for their gloves and you pass them a strap, I foresee a conflict brewing.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang your straps are looking good.
> 
> But come winter when your family is looking for their gloves and you pass them a strap, I foresee a conflict brewing.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Godfrey

Guessing your family might look like this in a few months - Dang it, who took our leather gloves, belts and boots!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> I have no doubt but noway in hell I am paying 175 for some canvas


Totally agree. While they claim they canvas is "vintage" stock from the Vietnam war era, personally I don't see how that benefits the strap itself.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

64 so getting close to retirement age but not planning on retiring any time soon.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BSF sitting in the front row with a black baseball cap


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> GF
> 
> Forgot to mention - was gonna take some pics for you peeps of the 424 and 779 on my wrist. But there was some celeb there and his entourage wouldn't allow photos. I said "Really? Who is this clown?" LOL Didn't even know who he was; the guy had sunglasses, cap and mask on. Lame. Anyways that's life sometimes in LA LA Land.


maybe they were referring to you as the celeb.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> maybe they were referring to you as the celeb.


Can't be. Don't let the avatar fool you. He is taller than Tom Cruise.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They are upset with him because the "celebrity" was dishonoured lol


A funny retort would've been "wow, if you were half the baller you think you are they'd have brought the store to you."


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> I heard that Nike sales spiked due to the extra $600 per week giveaway.


Nike announced EPS twice what they were anticipating. After close of the market yesterday Nike stock popped like 10%


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> BSF sitting in the front row with a black baseball cap
> 
> View attachment 15464885


You get the Big Like for this!










And this for good measure...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Yeah, just checked. Nike is up about $15 (12.66%). GoodRX IPO today...could be a runner!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Too bad I'm not allowed to buy IPOs...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> 64 so getting close to retirement age but not planning on retiring any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as you're productive and can continue to contribute, my advice is to not retire anytime soon. You'll know when it's time to ride into the sunset.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> A funny retort would've been "wow, if you were half the baller you think you are they'd have brought the store to you."


Good comeback line


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> As long as you're productive and can continue to contribute, my advice is to not retire anytime soon. You'll know when it's time to ride into the sunset.


Good advice. I will never retire. Will work till my body can't take it no more.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> As long as you're productive and can continue to contribute, my advice is to not retire anytime soon. You'll know when it's time to ride into the sunset.


On the contrary


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good advice. I will never retire. Will work till my body can't take it no more.


Been retired almost 9 years now... Best of times...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Been retired almost 9 years now... Best of times...


That's what I'm talking about. Grind it out 40yrs just to keep going. Nah. I'm looking for a couple good investments that will allow me to retire about 10yrs early. 
The news really has me understanding some jacked up mentality lately. Politicians dying in their 80's while still holding a seat. WTH is wrong with these people that believe they still need to be there? Gtfo and enjoy something for a change. Live it up BT. Good for you man. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Been retired almost 9 years now... Best of times...


That's called the golden years.  Followed by the declining years.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> A funny retort would've been "wow, if you were half the baller you think you are they'd have brought the store to you."


I was thinking something similar.

"What's he doing looking at _those_ cheapies?"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> 64 so getting close to retirement age but not planning on retiring any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep chugging away if you can. My dad said in a speech while accepting an award that he wasn't retiring anytime soon. Maybe just two years later, the paper basically voluntold him and one of his best buds to retire. Completely NOT part of the plan at all, but at least he's getting the full pension that he earned.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

INCOMING


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> INCOMING


Whoa! Getting prolific there!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Bros - let me introduce to you - SPB153 Cap'n Willard....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Bros - let me introduce to you - SPB153 Cap'n Willard....


Congratulations and exceptionally nice iteration of the Willard. To my eye the green is more of a flat olive rather than emerald green and is very understated. Well done.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Congratulations and exceptionally nice iteration of the Willard. To my eye the green is more of a flat olive rather than emerald green and is very understated. Well done.


Thank you - agree on olive and understated - that's what made me buy it.

Will go good with Barbour coat (BT - get a Willard!)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Been retired almost 9 years now... Best of times...


Big yup. 7 and counting here.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good advice. I will never retire. Will work till my body can't take it no more.





Betterthere said:


> On the contrary


I'm walking a fine line. I want start to living happily ever with as many physically capable years left as possible. I could have done it sooner but got stuck with an organizational problem that I couldn't walk away from. Now I'm just accumulating safety margin. As risk-averse as I am, I'm past my risk/reward threshold and the extra margin doesn't hold much appeal. I see the off-ramp and I'm about to engage the turn signal.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Need the help of our tech-savvy bros to explain something...

Was thinking about the US's threat to ban TikTok unless it was sold to some US entity. (India had already banned them.) How do they enforce that ban exactly??

I can see where govts can stop Google's Play Store from carrying TikTok and prevent _new_ downloads but how can they prevent current users from _continuing_ to use TikTok? Do they block access to the servers or do something else?

TIA.

Here's a little thank you for your trouble...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'll see your stressed cat...
> 
> View attachment 15464403


Godfrey

... and raise you another one.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Bros - let me introduce to you - SPB153 Cap'n Willard....


Nice! Did it scratch that itch for a SD43?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> I am seriously think of moving my GMTII Guinness 116710LN and replacing it with a 126600 Sea Dweller.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Just catching up from yesterday... I think the SD a lot and it seems like bigger watches are your thing so go for it. I would say that you can get more for your 116710LN pretty easily selling it yourself than what DSW might be offering. (I think someone else mentioned that already).

Other than that it's a good trade IMO.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Nice! Did it scratch that itch for a SD43?


No - different level.

I will think about the SD43 a bit more....

My friend with the Aquanaut: _You only buy divers...._

Me: _Say what? I have a GMT II, two Panerai, a Speedy, a Flieger, some G-shocks....... and about 10 Divers ;-)_


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't be. Don't let the avatar fool you. He is taller than Tom Cruise.


LOL I'm about the same height or slightly shorter even. I know it's sad.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Bros - let me introduce to you - SPB153 Cap'n Willard....
> 
> View attachment 15465530
> 
> View attachment 15465531


Congrats and welcome the official OoO green Willard club! We are its inaugural members! HA


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> Congrats and welcome the official OoO green Willard club! We are its inaugural members! HA


Thanks Mav, you inspired me


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need the help of our tech-savvy bros to explain something...
> 
> Was thinking about the US's threat to ban TikTok unless it was sold to some US entity. (India had already banned them.) How do they enforce that ban exactly??
> 
> ...


I'll take a stab at it. There's probably several options...


removing TikTok and WeChat from the app stores will prevent new users from downloading it (step numero uno, followed by one or all of these...)
force all ISP's to block access to their servers rendering the app unusable, probably can get around this via a VPN (the path of least resistance but the most work since there are thousands of ISPs)
force Apple and Google to block any new updates so eventually the apps will die off over months/years (slow death method)
and lastly, force Apple and Google to blacklist the app and forcibly delete it from all user devices (I can see the current admin going this route, thereby starting a confrontation with Apple/Google since they will likely resist, users will probably join some class action lawsuit)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> Thanks Mav, you inspired me


Happy to have helped a little bit, brother!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Been retired almost 9 years now... Best of times...


Whenever I grow up, I want to be like you BT. 😎


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Classic Belichick facing the media or is it a homeless body double?... ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need the help of our tech-savvy bros to explain something...
> 
> Was thinking about the US's threat to ban TikTok unless it was sold to some US entity. (India had already banned them.) How do they enforce that ban exactly??
> 
> ...


That's a great question. I'm guessing they would have to collaborate with Apple and android and wondering if those two will even comply.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's what I'm talking about. Grind it out 40yrs just to keep going. Nah. I'm looking for a couple good investments that will allow me to retire about 10yrs early.
> The news really has me understanding some jacked up mentality lately. Politicians dying in their 80's while still holding a seat. WTH is wrong with these people that believe they still need to be there? Gtfo and enjoy something for a change. Live it up BT. Good for you man.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My take on this is yes, people in full time roles should step aside so that others have a chance. In the case of the politician or an executive position, one needs to recognise that one can step back and there is no need to be working well into their 80s. There is a radio host in Australia that is past 80 and still hangs on to the mike and spewing his hate and ideals from last century. However, in my case, when I talk about working to my body can't handle anymore, I was thinking more in terms of remaining active and doing something in a part time / casual / volunteer role just to keep the mind occupied and sane.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> That's called the golden years.  Followed by the declining years.


Let's hope the declining period is measured in weeks or months, not years.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I was thinking something similar.
> 
> "What's he doing looking at _those_ cheapies?"


He should be in Jacob & Co or somewhere selling watches that are measured in $0.2M and above.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm walking a fine line. I want start to living happily ever with as many physically capable years left as possible. I could have done it sooner but got stuck with an organizational problem that I couldn't walk away from. Now I'm just accumulating safety margin. As risk-averse as I am, I'm past my risk/reward threshold and the extra margin doesn't hold much appeal. I see the off-ramp and I'm about to engage the turn signal.


All of us have a target. Mine was at 55, then I revised it to 60, then I removed the end date and told myself that I could still be useful in other roles like provide consulting work back to my industry, volunteer at my local business association or do church work as long as my body allows me too.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All of us have a target. Mine was at 55, then I revised it to 60, then I removed the end date and told myself that I could still be useful in other roles like provide consulting work back to my industry, volunteer at my local business association or do church work as long as my body allows me too.


 I've thought some about the options beyond working as I am now. I'd consider a consulting job if it were small enough, but I dread having the same headaches for much less income. I'd rather do something voluntary with fewer strings attached.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need the help of our tech-savvy bros to explain something...
> 
> Was thinking about the US's threat to ban TikTok unless it was sold to some US entity. (India had already banned them.) How do they enforce that ban exactly??
> 
> ...


This is the funny part. TikTok is not allowed because it can spy on Americans (although not proven) but it will be okay once it's sold to an American company and the NSA can spy on Americans. Gotcha.

Now back to your question. They just put it on their all powerful blacklist "entity list" that have sanctions on them so that American companies must comply and cannot trade with. Even Australia signs up to that ridiculous list and it is an offence for us to send technology or anything on that list to countries or even organisations from countries that are on "the list".

How it works is like what China is doing to some of the American apps and software and works like a firewall which cuts the software off from the server. They will deplatform it on Apple App Store and Google Android Play store so that there won't be anymore updates.

People who have downloaded the apps still have them but it is useless because you can't share anything anymore and that's what TikTok is.

Companies like Apple which control their iOS very tightly may even write a sub-routine that erases TikTok in the next update to comply with the entity list.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> LOL I'm about the same height or slightly shorter even. I know it's sad.


Tsk, tsk, tsk. That's okay. I read somewhere that average height in America is 5' 9".


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I'll take a stab at it. There's probably several options...
> 
> 
> removing TikTok and WeChat from the app stores will prevent new users from downloading it (step numero uno, followed by one or all of these...)
> ...


LOL. You answered the question too.

#nra


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I'd like to step back in about 10 years time, hire a President and become a part time working CEO/COB....

We'll see how that goes - thanks COVID19 ;-)

Actually - things seem to be picking up again, and if it keeps going I'll be back in expansion/hiring mode within weeks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a great question. I'm guessing they would have to collaborate with Apple and android and wondering if those two will even comply.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


There is no need to collaborate. America has this trade sanction entity list that they simply update. The law is already in place and has been for a long time. Even Australian businesses need to be mindful of the list as every now and then some company gets into trouble for doing business with a banned entity - and no one knows it's banned. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I've thought some about the options beyond working as I am now. I'd consider a consulting job if it were small enough, but I dread having the same headaches for much less income. I'd rather do something voluntary with fewer strings attached.


As it is, I already do volunteer work at my national engineering body. Eventually, I will take up a position in the committee - all unpaid and why youngsters won't do - and be useful.

Church work is also something I was seriously thinking about and going to helping less well off communities with soup kitchens and running a shelter is what I had in mind.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

In car news, BMW formally announced their new M3/4's...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My take on this is yes, people in full time roles should step aside so that others have a chance. In the case of the politician or an executive position, one needs to recognise that one can step back and there is no need to be working well into their 80s. There is a radio host in Australia that is past 80 and still hangs on to the mike and spewing his hate and ideals from last century. However, in my case, when I talk about working to my body can't handle anymore, I was thinking more in terms of remaining active and doing something in a part time / casual / volunteer role just to keep the mind occupied and sane.


Yep this makes all kinds of sense. I just hate to see people work till they die or just lose the ability to actually do the job anymore. A lot of people fear leaving a long time career because they don't have a plan when work ends. Hell just flip watches and spend all day on forums. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> In car news, BMW formally announced their new M3/4's...


Yuck. Those nostrils....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep this makes all kinds of sense. I just hate to see people work till they die or just lose the ability to actually do the job anymore. A lot of people fear leaving a long time career because they don't have a plan when work ends. Hell just flip watches and spend all day on forums.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I already spend too much time on forums. Was really busy last couple of weeks and my post count dropped. I am back to maintain my 1000+ per month record


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> In car news, BMW formally announced their new M3/4's...


I actually think the grills don't look that bad ... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Thanks Mav, you inspired me












































How about the black Willard club???


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep this makes all kinds of sense. I just hate to see people work till they die or just lose the ability to actually do the job anymore. *A lot of people fear leaving a long time career because they don't have a plan when work ends.* Hell just flip watches and spend all day on forums.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's me. I'm in my mid-40's, in the peak in my career right now and have literally no clue what life will be like when I eventually retire. Honestly, it kinda scares me. I thought of maybe teaching and/or doing volunteer when it's all said and done. Or maybe I'm just be a beach bum.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> That's me. I'm in my mid-40's, in the peak in my career right now and have literally no clue what life will be like when I eventually retire. Honestly, it kinda scares me. I thought of maybe teaching and/or doing volunteer when it's all said and done. Or maybe I'm just be a beach bum.


Come to think of it, it's pretty weird eh? We spend a third of our life studying to set us up for adulthood which is the 2nd third of our life. Then we spend that time 2nd third to set us up for the last third of our life. All pointless. Might as well not be born.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> A lot of people fear leaving a long time career because they don't have a plan when work ends. Hell just flip watches and spend all day on forums.
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually think the grills don't look that bad ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If we ever meet up in person, remind me to smack some sense into you. LOL I'm joking bro!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Come to think of it, it's pretty weird eh? We spend a third of our life studying to set us up for adulthood which is the 2nd third of our life. Then we spend that time 2nd third to set us up for the last third of our life. All pointless. Might as well not be born.


Well I'm not sure if I'll take it that far. I like being around. HAHA. Anyways I do see your point, but it's too philosophical for me to wrap my mind around right now since I'm playing with financial projections on my other screen.

Your comment does oddly remind me of this quote...










Corny but I like it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> How about the black Willard club???


Oops, sorry man. 3 members of the OOO Willard club!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> If we ever meet up in person, remind me to smack some sense into you. LOL I'm joking bro!


Lol! I need to see the car in person, but I think the front lines are aggressive enough that they detract from the oversized grilles (unlike on the regular new 4 series)

The new race track version or whatever looks INSANE (but have a feeling it will cost a fortune)





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com





(As seen at the end of the video)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerai day today rather than Willard.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How it works is like what China is doing to some of the American apps and software and works like a firewall which cuts the software off from the server. They will deplatform it on Apple App Store and Google Android Play store so that there won't be anymore updates.
> 
> People who have downloaded the apps still have them but it is useless because you can't share anything anymore and that's what TikTok is.
> 
> Companies like Apple which control their iOS very tightly may even write a sub-routine that erases TikTok in the next update to comply with the entity list.


This and what @mav said --

Don't forget, though, that the WH _also_ wanted to ban WeChat and block its operations outright this past weekend until a court injunction came down (sued by WeChat users in the US, a great number of whom are Chinese; and the finding was that the proposed ban was highly discriminatory and lacking sufficient evidence of security-related wrongdoing). And that the TikTok issue was going to be pushed beyond Election Day since Larry Ellison, Oracle's owner and now a holder of over 12% of TikTok, is a big T supporter.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lol! I need to see the car in person, but I think the front lines are aggressive enough that they detract from the oversized grilles (unlike on the regular new 4 series)
> 
> The new race track version or whatever looks INSANE (but have a feeling it will cost a fortune)
> 
> ...


I don't know, all I see are the grills!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually think the grills don't look that bad ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just have to get used to them, like the lugs on a six-digit sub.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too bad I'm not allowed to buy IPOs...


Me either. Those who got allocated at $33 did OK. It didn't take off like they were hoping.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lol! I need to see the car in person, but I think the front lines are aggressive enough that they detract from the oversized grilles (unlike on the regular new 4 series)
> 
> The new race track version or whatever looks INSANE (but have a feeling it will cost a fortune)
> 
> ...


You can't unsee it when you see those nostrils


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

New views.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I'd like to think about retiring one day...but I basically didn't get my crap together until I was 45...so I'm playing MAJOR league catch-up.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey, any of the OoO brothers watch "Forged in Fire?"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Thank you - agree on olive and understated - that's what made me buy it.
> 
> Will go good with Barbour coat (BT - get a Willard!)


LOL thx... I kinda have done the Seiko thing..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm walking a fine line. I want start to living happily ever with as many physically capable years left as possible. I could have done it sooner but got stuck with an organizational problem that I couldn't walk away from. Now I'm just accumulating safety margin. As risk-averse as I am, I'm past my risk/reward threshold and the extra margin doesn't hold much appeal. I see the off-ramp and I'm about to engage the turn signal.


Yep I actually worked 5 years longer than originally planned. Didn't want to desert my buddies etc... I used those years to build up more reserves and then asked buddy to throw me in front of the bus for hold hold it... A 6 month of salary get the hell out of here bye...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I'd like to think about retiring one day...but I basically didn't get my crap together until I was 45...so I'm playing MAJOR league catch-up.


Well think about the money you save on beer... That will gain you a couple years..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Hey, any of the OoO brothers watch "Forged in Fire?"


Always...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> LOL I'm about the same height or slightly shorter even. I know it's sad.


Not to be too serious but I think it's fine. Only get 1 life live it like you are doing with what you got. Hell I have big ears not evel level, a weak chin, and 2 different colored eyes...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Thank you - agree on olive and understated - that's what made me buy it.
> 
> Will go good with Barbour coat (BT - get a Willard!)



















Happen to have my Barbour on today. Was raining hard here today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Come to think of it, it's pretty weird eh? We spend a third of our life studying to set us up for adulthood which is the 2nd third of our life. Then we spend that time 2nd third to set us up for the last third of our life. All pointless. *Might as well not be born.*


Let's don't discuss cc...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So today first day back time to cut grass... Turns out a 11 year old cousin of Mrs BT noticed our grass was higher than we normally let it be. So he didn't ask or tell anyone just got his tractor (yes his grandfather gave him one) and his bushhog and came over and cut our grass. Gotta love it.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> How about the black Willard club???


you have both the SLA and the SPB?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Just have to get used to them, like the lugs on a six-digit sub.


I haven't a clue why so many had an issue with far lugs on six-digit Submariners. Or grills on BMW's either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> LOL thx... I kinda have done the Seiko thing..


If you were to buy a Willard, only 2500 SLA's were made, and they're now selling for $3000 and slightly less. I don't see the prices going lower and will sooner than later climb up as the SLA017's have done. For me it turned into a sleeper much like the 40mm Air-King did. After all is said and done though ultimately it's what appeals to each of us that turns a specific watch into a keeper.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Happen to have my Barbour on today. Was raining hard here today.


Baume & Mercier????


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> New views.


Nice views


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yep I actually worked 5 years longer than originally planned. Didn't want to desert my buddies etc... I used those years to build up more reserves and then asked buddy to throw me in front of the bus for hold hold it... A 6 month of salary get the hell out of here bye...


Great strategy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Let's don't discuss cc...


Okay.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> you have both the SLA and the SPB?


Yep. Although both are Willard's they're different enough for me for at least the time being. To me the 8L35 movement in the SLA033 sets it apart from the SPB051. Both are very comfortable on my scrawny flat wrist although the SLA033 case is a bit larger.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> I don't know, all I see are the grills!


Even my wife (who doesn't care about cars) laughed at this.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay.


You did get my joke right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You did get my joke right?


I got your joke however subtle.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Happen to have my Barbour on today. Was raining hard here today.


Nice coat (and nice hat too)! Love my Barbour jacket!

We need some rain here in SoCal...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yep I actually worked 5 years longer than originally planned. Didn't want to desert my buddies etc... I used those years to build up more reserves and then asked buddy to throw me in front of the bus for hold hold it... A 6 month of salary get the hell out of here bye...


I'm in a similar situation now. I won't get six months this time around, but I would have if they had nailed me when they pushed out my predecessor.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@mav see Tom heading to space?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> New views.


Nice Dyson


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Well I'm not sure if I'll take it that far. I like being around. HAHA. Anyways I do see your point, but it's too philosophical for me to wrap my mind around right now since I'm playing with financial projections on my other screen.
> 
> Your comment does oddly remind me of this quote...
> 
> ...


If I recall correctly Riker responded "Not me Sir, I plan on living forever."


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> @mav see Tom heading to space?


Yup. The man is half insane / half balls of steel.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> @mav see Tom heading to space?


Arrived at destination 
Looks like he will be going .


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

All this retirement talk got tapatalk to feed me this ad...she's pretty cute for an octagenarian, might have to hit her up on bingo and pudding night


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> If I recall correctly Riker responded "Not me Sir, I plan on living forever."


And right you are!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Yup. The man is half insane / half balls of steel.


I think the craziness to balls ratio is off


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just won a $100 Amazon gift card from work. I was looking at table-top icemakers (the one in our fridge sucks). Any ideas from the brethren? I could get this for $5 (its the K, the J one would be $50)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Baume & Mercier????


Well, guy at an AD gave it to me. But I didn't buy a B&M. He gave me an Oris cap too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice Dyson


Good eye


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> If I recall correctly Riker responded "Not me Sir, I plan on living forever."


I'll give it my best shot, but I've always disliked Riker.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> I think the craziness to balls ratio is off


Probably 99% crazy / 1% balls 😂


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, guy at an AD gave it to me. But I didn't buy a B&M. He gave me an Oris cap too.


Bro Jorgenl would agree the cap just not up to the coat. You heard the term a gimme cap?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I'll give it my best shot, but I've always disliked Riker.


Me too. I think it was a combo of weak writing, bad character development and bad acting.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Bro Jorgenl would agree the cap just not up to the coat. You heard the term a gimme cap?


Yeah, I agree. Had to wear something.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Prices shooting up on Hulk and Batman here on my preferred Canadian watch website. Hulk listed for $27000. Batman listed at $20000. CDN$

Maybe it’s the time to realize on my investments..... could snag a 997 Carrera S coupe for that!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Prices shooting up on Hulk and Batman here on my preferred Canadian watch website. Hulk listed for $27000. Batman listed at $20000. CDN$
> 
> Maybe it's the time to realize on my investments..... could snag a 997 Carrera S coupe for that!


I see a thread being started.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG, a flat-4 Kermit was listed yesterday for CDN$32,975 and was sold just now. Don't know what the sale price was, but still.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> In car news, BMW formally announced their new M3/4's...


Do they collaborate with Rolex on colours (thinking new OPs here) or is this just evolutionary convergence, either way not interested.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Prices shooting up on Hulk and Batman here on my preferred Canadian watch website. Hulk listed for $27000. Batman listed at $20000. CDN$
> 
> Maybe it's the time to realize on my investments..... could snag a 997 Carrera S coupe for that!


Two rolex watches for one porsche car?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Arrived at destination
> Looks like he will be going .


Are you there for watch watching?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Two rolex watches for one porsche car?


Yeah. I did one Rolex for one porsche already!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. I did one Rolex for one porsche already!


damn, a porsche costs at least 15 daytonas (GM price) where I am from.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> OMG, a flat-4 Kermit was listed yesterday for CDN$32,975 and was sold just now. Don't know what the sale price was, but still.


The flat four is the one with the value. I cannot see how the normal Kermit is keeping its value up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> damn, a porsche costs at least 15 daytonas (GM price) where I am from.


Where you're from, even a Toyota Corolla is the price of ten Submariners. LOL.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In watch news... broke out the leather NATO - leather works really well with this piece!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. I did one Rolex for one porsche already!


is that what a Sappie means? 

curious which rolex and which porsche.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My daughter's ballet floor. I know, nice floor.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> damn, a porsche costs at least 15 daytonas (GM price) where I am from.


2001 996 Carrera 2 Cabriolet for a ceramic Daytona.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> 2001 996 Carrera 2 Cabriolet for a ceramic Daytona.


my 2001 996 costs cheaper than three of my watches. But more than each of my rolex pieces.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> 2001 996 Carrera 2 Cabriolet for a ceramic Daytona.


Do you think the Daytonas have kinda lost their luster with the stainless sport watch craze? People don't gawk at the Daytona's the way they used to. For 20-30k I believe there are much better watch options. It's a definite collection piece for the serious collector but I don't see many people flashing them like other cheaper models.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> my 2001 996 costs cheaper than three of my watches. But more than each of my rolex pieces.


So you're saying you have too many watches and not enough Porsche's right? 
You've posted quite a few that should be traded for a Porsche. JS

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Two rolex watches for one porsche car?





wolfhead said:


> damn, a porsche costs at least 15 daytonas (GM price) where I am from.


Porsche's and Corvettes. There's one available at almost any price range if you must have one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> So you're saying you have too many watches and not enough Porsche's right?
> You've posted quite a few that should be traded for a Porsche. JS
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


but i dont have a big enough garage for several porsches.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where you're from, even a Toyota Corolla is the price of ten Submariners. LOL.


That's a hell of a corolla.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Do you think the Daytonas have kinda lost their luster with the stainless sport watch craze? People don't gawk at the Daytona's the way they used to. For 20-30k I believe there are much better watch options. It's a definite collection piece for the serious collector but I don't see many people flashing them like other cheaper models.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


one of the better options?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> In watch news... broke out the leather NATO - leather works really well with this piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may be one of the only omegas that don't get picked on here.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> That may be one of the only omegas that don't get picked on here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


the OoO gives a favorable opinion to the SM300?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> the OoO gives a favorable opinion to the SM300?


I do believe that to be the case. Never heard a negative here about that one. Wish it were larger in my case.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Do you think the Daytonas have kinda lost their luster with the stainless sport watch craze? People don't gawk at the Daytona's the way they used to. For 20-30k I believe there are much better watch options. It's a definite collection piece for the serious collector but I don't see many people flashing them like other cheaper models.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I don't know. Maybe. I know I don't intend on going back to one. I would much rather have a VC Overseas like Mav's.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> my 2001 996 costs cheaper than three of my watches. But more than each of my rolex pieces.


Pic please!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> That may be one of the only omegas that don't get picked on here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Lugs are too long!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I do believe that to be the case. Never heard a negative here about that one. Wish it were larger in my case.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


this is my only SM300. Not quite the same as SaMaster's. Didnt realize it had a countdown bezel. Just now.








i like it also. But prefer the railmaster.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Pic please!


of which one, sir?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> That may be one of the only omegas that don't get picked on here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


2nd hand lollipop ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> 2nd hand lollipop ?


that's a nice touch. Mine doesnt have it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a hell of a corolla.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Brother Wolf can elaborate but from what o recall, in Singapore, you need to bid for a permit to buy a car. Such a permit would cost anywhere from $45k to $80k. The car is really only $30k+


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> that's a nice touch. Mine doesnt have it.


Doesn't work for me, prefer it without.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brother Wolf can elaborate but from what o recall, in Singapore, you need to bid for a permit to buy a car. Such a permit would cost anywhere from $45k to $80k. The car is really only $30k+


i heard similar stories as well. That's why most privately owned cars in singapore are supercars. The privilege of owning one plus the parking space come at a cost that doesnt make financial sense to spend on entry level and mid level cars.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Doesn't work for me, prefer it without.


so you prefer my SM300?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Lugs are too long!


Not with a hefty leather strap though. Original bracelet is pretty nice too.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brother Wolf can elaborate but from what o recall, in Singapore, you need to bid for a permit to buy a car. Such a permit would cost anywhere from $45k to $80k. The car is really only $30k+


That's insane. And I thought a parking space and owning a car in Manhattan was crazy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> 2001 996 Carrera 2 Cabriolet for a ceramic Daytona.


Ceramic daytona buys me a 10 year old honda freaking jazz


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> Ceramic daytona buys me a 10 year old honda freaking jazz


similar here. SRP of SS Daytona might be only good enough for a Hyundai Accent. Market price could probably be good for a Hyundai Tucson.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The flat four is the one with the value. I cannot see how the normal Kermit is keeping its value up.


I've got tulips to sell ...

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. I did one Rolex for one porsche already!


What do you think you could get with those two Rolex AND the miat...I mean the Porsche?

In other vehicle news...we should have the truck back tomorrow. They had to order the engine from FL.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> so you prefer my SM300?


2nd hand yes, bezel no.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Me too. I think it was a combo of weak writing, bad character development and bad acting.


"But aside from that, how did you enjoy the play, Mrs. Lincoln?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Two rolex watches for one porsche car?


GOOD trade!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Blue Willard being mooted elsewhere.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Blue Willard being mooted elsewhere.
> View attachment 15466722


Oh yes!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"A life well-lived."










Apologies if you just ate...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Oh yes!!


Gold cloured 2nd hand & 'DIVER'S 200m' apparently.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "A life well-lived."
> 
> View attachment 15466727
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Picked this up to scratch a white dial itch while the SARB languishes in Seiko UK HQ. For the bargain basement price there is much to like.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That may be one of the only omegas that don't get picked on here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Say what you will but Omega made some quality and well fitting watches in the mid 1950s before pumping them full of steroids.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Looks like the case was made by GS


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> 2nd hand lollipop ?


and funky bezel  *

Bracelets ok 

* jealousy knows no bounds


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> What do you think you could get with those two Rolex AND the miat...I mean the Porsche?
> 
> In other vehicle news...we should have the truck back tomorrow. They had to order the engine from FL.


So that makes three things:

oranges
dead retirerees
engines


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Picked this up to scratch a white dial itch while the SARB languishes in Seiko UK HQ. For the bargain basement price there is much to like.
> View attachment 15466757
> View attachment 15466760


I like how clean the design is

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Some watches look interesting but then you take another look


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> of which one, sir?


Porsche


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Porsche


here it is. i also recently acquired a matching watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> What do you think you could get with those two Rolex AND the miat...I mean the Porsche?
> 
> In other vehicle news...we should have the truck back tomorrow. They had to order the engine from FL.


Prob a 996 Turbo.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> here it is. i also recently acquired a matching watch.
> View attachment 15466907
> View attachment 15466908
> View attachment 15466909
> View attachment 15466910


Beauty!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Some watches look interesting but then you take another look
> 
> View attachment 15466841
> 
> ...


Damn, you're right. That first pic is, ok, that's pretty good. The second... wtf is that crown guard screwed into the side like a door handle plate? It's not even part of the lug?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Beauty!


thanks. which carrera?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Picked this up to scratch a white dial itch while the SARB languishes in Seiko UK HQ. For the bargain basement price there is much to like.
> View attachment 15466757
> View attachment 15466760


Looks like they've stamped out their own GS-esque hour markers. Not that that's a bad thing - that's a handsome watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Just won a $100 Amazon gift card from work. I was looking at table-top icemakers (the one in our fridge sucks). Any ideas from the brethren? I could get this (Seiko 5) for $5 (its the K, the J one would be $50)


Plenty of Swatches for less than $100; they still have the Sistem Bau, too, which is sold out at swatch.com. Or are you able to get a tabletop icemaker plus the Seiko 5 for less than $100? Hey, might as well; got the space for the icemaker?

We don't use ice very often, so we have ice trays that actually have lids. I think we got them at a Korean home goods store; I've never noticed them at a typical American store. Amazon lists a "IKICH Ice Cube Trays with Locking Lids", which isn't too different from what we got.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> thanks. which carrera?


Both!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> That may be one of the only omegas that don't get picked on here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That spectre is my favorite of all of the Omega's. Even the slightly elongated lugs don't bother me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> the OoO gives a favorable opinion to the SM300?


I think some like it and others don't but is my favorite of all of the Omega's.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> That may be one of the only omegas that don't get picked on here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Gave you a like for 59 milestone.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> this is my only SM300. Not quite the same as SaMaster's. Didnt realize it had a countdown bezel. Just now.
> View attachment 15466575
> 
> i like it also. But prefer the railmaster.


And I like the Railmaster but prefer the SM300.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I bit my tongue so hard it's bleeding...see I can learn!

*First Look: The UNDONE Batman Quantum








Sponsored - First Look: The UNDONE Batman Quantum


Building on the success of their DC Universe collaborations, it seems the Dark Knight has risen again at UNDONE, this time in the form of the beefy and bold Batman Quantum. Rather than going the vintage route, this new model is a clear play on more modern iterations of the famed franchise. The...




www.watchuseek.com




*


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> And I like the Railmaster but prefer the SM300.


#Godfrey: As the weather begins to turn cooler in N Texas, it's almost time to switch from OEM SS bracelet to my Greg Stevens Crazy Horse II custom strap.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> I bit my tongue so hard it's bleeding...see I can learn!
> 
> *First Look: The UNDONE Batman Quantum
> 
> ...


Bruce Wayne doesn't have tattoos.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brother Wolf can elaborate but from what o recall, in Singapore, you need to bid for a permit to buy a car. Such a permit would cost anywhere from $45k to $80k. The car is really only $30k+


It's called the Certificate of Entitlement (COE) which you need in order to own a car in Singapore. They are limited by quota. The way to buy them is via a type of reverse auction system. 
Say this month the government releases 1000 permits, so you place your bid. At the close of the auction, the top 1000 highest bidders will get the permit, everyone will pay the same price which is near the highest 1000th bid price.

This month, the latest prices of COE are between SGD 38-40k (~USD 27k - 30k)

Each COE is good for 10 years. After 10 years if you want to keep the car, you have to buy the COE again, that's why you don't really see old cars in Singapore.
It's a "brilliant" way to earn tax income really ?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

A new Porsche 911 (prices SGD before COE)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> That's insane. And I thought a parking space and owning a car in Manhattan was crazy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


A parking space in the same building at my parent's condo in Hong Kong was just sold for approx USD620K....
Manhatten is comparatively "cheap"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> here it is. i also recently acquired a matching watch.
> View attachment 15466907
> View attachment 15466908
> View attachment 15466909
> View attachment 15466910


Nice! Although many Porsche purists don't like the 996, I like them. And here in the US, they can be found for almost the price of a new GMT Master at retail.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Prob a 996 Turbo.


I was thinking something more like a Hemi


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> A new Porsche 911 (prices SGD before COE)
> View attachment 15467071


I always assumed it's cheapest to own a Porsche in Canada or the States, the price difference is nuts.
The Canadian MSRP is equivalent to about HKD386,000...40% of the Hong Kong list price.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> A parking space in the same building at my parent's condo in Hong Kong was just sold for approx USD620K....
> Manhatten is comparatively "cheap"


Dang for one single space? That's almost how much I paid for my loft in LA back in 2009, and I was complaining because our two parking spaces were an additional $20K for both.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Dang for one single space? That's almost how much I paid for my loft in LA back in 2009, and I was complaining because our two parking spaces were an additional $20K for both.


Yes that's for ONE parking space. US$20k for two parking space? A bloody bargain


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mickey® said:


> I bit my tongue so hard it's bleeding...see I can learn!
> 
> *First Look: The UNDONE Batman Quantum
> 
> ...


I would prefer to have any of these over that lame Undone.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Yes that's for ONE parking space. US$20k for two parking space? A bloody bargain


And Mrs Mav and I were at the time - WTF? $20K for parking spaces! Shouldn't they be FREE?!?!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

To me the Reverso is a well engineered, horological work of art, mine being a base, entry level Reverso.

























Nothing inscribed on the back of mine though.

Note: I meant to quote Mav specifically referencing this one:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> To me the Reverso is a well engineered, horological work of art, mine being a base, entry level Reverso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, a blank canvas!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Nice! Although many Porsche purists don't like the 996, I like them. And here in the US, they can be found for almost the price of a new GMT Master at retail.


Yep. Porsche purists who hate the 996 allow me to have a brilliant sports car for cheap. Especially once the IMS bearing is replaced (an overly-hyped "problem" anyway).

Mechanically simple, parts readily available, most mechanics comfortable, relatively reliable.

300hp, 0-60 in 5, cabrios tend to have lower mileage, what's not to love?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> I bit my tongue so hard it's bleeding...see I can learn!
> 
> *First Look: The UNDONE Batman Quantum
> 
> ...












And that's being kind.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I always assumed it's cheapest to own a Porsche in Canada or the States, the price difference is nuts.
> The Canadian MSRP is equivalent to about HKD386,000...40% of the Hong Kong list price.


So why haven't you returned? My offer of beer still stands.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> A new Porsche 911 (prices SGD before COE)
> View attachment 15467071


Manly men don't have PDKs.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Nice! Although many Porsche *purists don't like the 996*, I like them. And here in the US, they can be found for almost the price of a new GMT Master at retail.


The headlights are reason enough to really dislike the 996.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The headlights are reason enough to really dislike the 996.


That is true. Saving grace is that I don't see them while driving.


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Yep. Porsche purists who hate the 996 allow me to have a brilliant sports car for cheap. Especially once the IMS bearing is replaced (an overly-hyped "problem" anyway).
> 
> Mechanically simple, parts readily available, most mechanics comfortable, relatively reliable.
> 
> 300hp, 0-60 in 5, cabrios tend to have lower mileage, what's not to love?


Completely uneducated observation here but that doesn't seem particularly fast. Is it a perfectly balanced car that handles well? Right now my personal needs are for a 4x4 but I do love a project car. My son has gotten heavily into older BMWs and after driving his 1992 4 banger I'm considering that as a fun project but the inline six and I'll have the speed shop install a turbo and other upgrades. I do love diamond in the rough cars. I'll research this 996.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> this is my only SM300. Not quite the same as SaMaster's. Didnt realize it had a countdown bezel. Just now.
> View attachment 15466575
> 
> i like it also. But prefer the railmaster.


The Spectre model (LE tied to the Bond film, the watch Craig wore in the movie) has the 12-hour GMT hand, the lollipop second hand, and 3-6-9 numbering. The normal Seamaster 300MC has a diving/timing bezel, regular arrow second hand, and 3-6-9-12 numbering). I really like my Spectre and I've always preferred the GMT function (although now that I've picked up my Panerai Submersible, I do find myself using (or at least finding ways to ya) the timing bezel, haha)

Spectre 









Regular 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> So why haven't you returned? My offer of beer still stands.


My parents are in Hong Kong, and at the moment they need more care than my kids so...
My retirement will need to wait a few more years and the second round's on me


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mg512 said:


> Completely uneducated observation here but that doesn't seem particularly fast. Is it a perfectly balanced car that handles well? Right now my personal needs are for a 4x4 but I do love a project car. My son has gotten heavily into older BMWs and after driving his 1992 4 banger I'm considering that as a fun project but the inline six and I'll have the speed shop install a turbo and other upgrades. I do love diamond in the rough cars. I'll research this 996.


300hp and 0-60 in five seconds? Sheeeeeeeit, I remember when that was exclusively supercar territory...


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> 300hp and 0-60 in five seconds? Sheeeeeeeit, I remember when that was exclusively supercar territory...


Yeah cars seem to have made huuuge improvements recently.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mg512 said:


> Completely uneducated observation here but that doesn't seem particularly fast. Is it a perfectly balanced car that handles well? Right now my personal needs are for a 4x4 but I do love a project car. My son has gotten heavily into older BMWs and after driving his 1992 4 banger I'm considering that as a fun project but the inline six and I'll have the speed shop install a turbo and other upgrades. I do love diamond in the rough cars. I'll research this 996.


Well, maybe not particularly fast, but it is fast enough for me to have lots of fun with. It is relatively modern performance for less-than-modern car. Handles well - not as balanced as a Cayman, but that's okay for my purposes. All for less than the price of a new Camry. I think my Mazda RX8 handled better though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> 300hp and 0-60 in five seconds? Sheeeeeeeit, I remember when that was exclusively supercar territory...


Yeah, in the early-mid 80's, the Ferrari 308 GTS (Magnum PI) was 0-60 in 7 or so. It was only the Countach and Porsche Turbo that reached the 5-sec mark.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It was a big shift when Japanese cars like the 300ZX, RX7 and Supra Turbo reached 5 sec. 89-92 I believe.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mg512 said:


> Yeah cars seem to have made huuuge improvements recently.


Four wheels bad, two wheels better.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Four wheels bad, two wheels better.




















I agree.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree.


Too much chafing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Too much chafing.


Chamois Butt'r!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Chamois Butt'r!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That may be one of the only omegas that don't get picked on here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice 59.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> the OoO gives a favorable opinion to the SM300?


Only 59... I sold mine long ago... Say it all together now... Lugs too long.
#nra

The spectre model the one to have tho.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mrs BT's corn bring picked today and put in her corn bin. Not sure you can find a joke there. Bo used to sit and watch them use the equipment. Quiet day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mg512 said:


> Yeah cars seem to have made huuuge improvements recently.


Past 3 months and making the push.


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, maybe not particularly fast, but it is fast enough for me to have lots of fun with. It is relatively modern performance for less-than-modern car. Handles well - not as balanced as a Cayman, but that's okay for my purposes. All for less than the price of a new Camry. I think my Mazda RX8 handled better though.


That's the kicker though. You get a fun car for less than a Camry. Apparently the newer Honda Accords do 0-60 in 5.7 with a turbo. Crazy stuff that mid priced sensible sedans are posting these numbers. I remember when I bought my first fast car (Infiniti g37). I think that one did 5.7 seconds. Don't even remember the year that came out but it was fast amongst its peers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree.


That's six wheels.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT's corn bring picked today and put in her corn bin. Not sure you can find a joke there. Bo used to sit and watch them use the equipment. Quiet day.


A few years ago I rode with an old buddy during harvest. The only parts he does by himself are little odd bits near the channel and the woods. We had a good talk because he really didn't have to do anything. It remembered where all the rows were from planting and figured out the best route to get everything. Speaking of corn bins, exposed augers still make me nervous.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> A few years ago I rode with an old buddy during harvest. The only parts he does by himself are little odd bits near the channel and the woods. We had a good talk because he really didn't have to do anything. It remembered where all the rows were from planting and figured out the best route to get everything. Speaking of corn bins, *exposed augers* still make me nervous.


Wanna see one? one of the workers was telling mrs BT the other day how he lost tips of 2 of his fingers this year on the tobacco harvester.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I remember when I got my Corvette C5 in year 2000 - 345 hp!!!!!!! 

It felt superfast.

My recently departed Hyundai Genesis with 5.0 L V8 had 429 hp and supposedly beat the Mustang over the 1/4 mile....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> I remember when I got my Corvette C5 in year 2000 - 345 hp!!!!!!!
> 
> It felt superfast.
> 
> My recently departed Hyundai Genesis with 5.0 L V8 had 429 hp and supposedly beat the Mustang over the 1/4 mile....


I had a 1985 380SL that had a V8 with 155hp and an 85mph speedo. 

Remember the "Energy Crisis"?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today's entry from the "Department of Gross and Ewww."


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Wanna see one? one of the workers was telling mrs BT the other day how he lost tips of 2 of his fingers this year on the tobacco harvester.


Ouch! There are too many ways to get hurt in that business, and it can happen so fast.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I had a 1985 380SL that had a V8 with 155hp and an 85mph speedo.
> 
> Remember the "Energy Crisis"?


A V8?? My 1984 944 came with a 4-banger that produced around 170hp. I guess MB engineers never had beers with their Porsche counterparts... ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

@SaMaster14 Check out this link, it has sounds from the new M4 several slides in...


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFe0OdopFXs/

Maybe it's just me, but ours sound better, more throaty and aggressive. 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today's entry from the "Department of Yankee Ingenuity."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still loving this baby.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still loving this baby.
> 
> View attachment 15467556


?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> ?


Caught me in mid-edit...

Here you go.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Caught me in mid-edit...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 15467570


Godfrey.

Just realized I have a "flat 4." Is it worth a million bucks now??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Caught me in mid-edit...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 15467570


Ah nice... Looks like I'm just going to have to be patient (not my best quality) on OP41 blue.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Ah nice... Looks like I'm just going to have to be patient (not my best quality) on OP41 blue.


I know where you can get a DJ41 again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Ah nice... Looks like I'm just going to have to be patient (not my best quality) on OP41 blue.


Have you considered the Tiffany OP41? Hehe...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A V8?? My 1984 944 came with a 4-banger that produced around 170hp. I guess MB engineers never had beers with their Porsche counterparts... 😄


No kidding.
I understand that they purposely detuned engines to meet fuel efficiency standards of the day. Sad era indeed. Your 944 was a more efficient car to start with.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Just realized I have a "flat 4." Is it worth a million bucks now??


Worth more than a flat six these days!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know where you can get a DJ41 again.


LOL me too just didn't care for it after a while... Like most watches

Course if you stumble across an OP41 blue....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> No kidding.
> I understand that they purposely detuned engines to meet fuel efficiency standards of the day. Sad era indeed. Your 944 was a more efficient car to start with.


_Loved _the balance!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, in the early-mid 80's, the Ferrari 308 GTS (Magnum PI) was 0-60 in 7 or so. It was only the Countach and Porsche Turbo that reached the 5-sec mark.


People really harp on 0-60 times along with 1/4mi times to base what's fast. Problem is this is all hole shot straight line performance. When I drove the Ferrari F430 I was unimpressed with the power initially but it didn't take long to understand how impressive this vehicle was. Unless you actually race, pin you to the seat power is a waste. This car was impressively fast powerful and handled like a race car. But was dangerous, obnoxious, and completely unpractical. But fun for a couple hours at a time.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Crazy times like this you need a tshirt to represent it.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Today's entry from the "Department of Gross and Ewww."


At least they are cleaned.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> At least they are cleaned.


As long as they pass the smell test


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> At least they are cleaned.


I'm just wondering what brothel has that much business to be able to stockpile like this. Vietnam gotta have that business streamlined over there. Or maybe there's recycling bins at every home. Paper, plastic, rubber. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm just wondering what brothel has that much business to be able to stockpile like this. Vietnam gotta have that business streamlined over there. Or maybe there's recycling bins at every home. Paper, plastic, rubber.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hmm. Ya know, our county doesn't recycle latex... Vietnam stepping up their recycling game.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> @SaMaster14 Check out this link, it has sounds from the new M4 several slides in...
> 
> 
> __
> ...


The link doesn't work on my end  maybe since I'm on Tapatalk?

I haven't heard the exhaust sound yet. A lot of people gave the F8x M3/4 hate because of its exhaust (coming from that amazing NA V8 in the E9x), but I think BMW did a decent job "fixing" it from the 2015 M3/4 to the competition models, and even more so the CS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> The link doesn't work on my end  maybe since I'm on Tapatalk?
> 
> I haven't heard the exhaust sound yet. A lot of people gave the F8x M3/4 hate because of its exhaust (coming from that amazing NA V8 in the E9x), but I think BMW did a decent job "fixing" it from the 2015 M3/4 to the competition models, and even more so the CS!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe? Try looking up @carnewsnetwork on your IG app. Yeah I agree. The CS is pretty aggressive and some amount of metallic raspiness from the prior E46.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A V8?? My 1984 944 came with a 4-banger that produced around 170hp. I guess MB engineers never had beers with their Porsche counterparts... 😄


But they did back then; look up w124 500e ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merc at their over-engineering best. In the flesh this car has a wonderful subtly aggressive stance, the way performance sedans should look:
1990 Mercedes-Benz 500E: retro series

Mercedes-Benz 500 E - Wikipedia

Mercedes-Benz W124 500E/E500: The first true four-door Porsche was actually a Mercedes-Benz. | Turtle Garage


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Merc at their over-engineering best. In the flesh this car has a wonderful subtly aggressive stance, the way performance sedans should look:
> 1990 Mercedes-Benz 500E: retro series
> 
> Mercedes-Benz 500 E - Wikipedia
> ...


That was indeed the two-line Sub of Mercedeses.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> It's called the Certificate of Entitlement (COE) which you need in order to own a car in Singapore. They are limited by quota. The way to buy them is via a type of reverse auction system.
> Say this month the government releases 1000 permits, so you place your bid. At the close of the auction, the top 1000 highest bidders will get the permit, everyone will pay the same price which is near the highest 1000th bid price.
> 
> This month, the latest prices of COE are between SGD 38-40k (~USD 27k - 30k)
> ...


Thanks for elaborating on this. Plenty of exotic cars get imported into Australia and New Zealand because we drive in the same side of the road. Very low mileage, in good condition, well looked after and much cheaper than the used cars here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> A new Porsche 911 (prices SGD before COE)
> View attachment 15467071


Those prices are just crazy. Forget about selling two Rolex for a Porsche. At those prices, you have to sell two houses to buy a Porsche in Singapore....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> A parking space in the same building at my parent's condo in Hong Kong was just sold for approx USD620K....
> Manhatten is comparatively "cheap"


I think a business magazine voted Singapore as the world's most expensive place to live - the one with the highest cost of living, followed by Hong Kong. Manhattan probably made it to top ten but not the top three because there is Tokyo and Geneva as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Nice! Although many Porsche purists don't like the 996, I like them. And here in the US, they can be found for almost the price of a new GMT Master at retail.


It's those lights....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Today's entry from the "Department of Gross and Ewww."


Can't like reading that article. Great way to possibly spread HIV and hepatitis C.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was thinking something more like a Hemi
> View attachment 15467100


Pull a hemmy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Nice! Although many Porsche purists don't like the 996, I like them. And here in the US, they can be found for almost the price of a new GMT Master at retail.


yup. Read as much when i was researching. It's the first water cooled and it didnt help that it had new chassis, suspension and even headlights plus the engine bearing issue. But i decided it was a good one to start with get my feet wet in porsche waters. eventually planning to upggrade to either a PDK 997.2 or a manual 993.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yes that's for ONE parking space. US$20k for two parking space? A bloody bargain


You can buy 1 sq.ft for US$20k LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> To me the Reverso is a well engineered, horological work of art, mine being a base, entry level Reverso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. 

I watched an interview given by the CEO of JLC to an Australian journo from Time + Tide. She was presenting the new 2020 collection and the alarm feature of the watch. I could watch her all day explaining about the watch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Manly men don't have PDKs.


Doubt you can get shifters these days. Most car manufacturers- Porsche included, don't supply cars in manual anymore. Not sure about overseas, but you won't be able to order a manual option here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The headlights are reason enough to really dislike the 996.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That is true. Saving grace is that I don't see them while driving.


Bit pedestrians will see it and puke all over your bonnet


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My parents are in Hong Kong, and at the moment they need more care than my kids so...
> My retirement will need to wait a few more years and the second round's on me


Can you bring your parents to Canada?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> 300hp and 0-60 in five seconds? Sheeeeeeeit, I remember when that was exclusively supercar territory...


Even run off the mill Volkswagen cars do that as well. Wait a minute.... a Porsche is a Volkswagen too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, maybe not particularly fast, but it is fast enough for me to have lots of fun with. It is relatively modern performance for less-than-modern car. Handles well - not as balanced as a Cayman, but that's okay for my purposes. All for less than the price of a new Camry. I think my Mazda RX8 handled better though.


I remember a time when Galaga wanted to buy a Subaru BRZ the twin of the Toyota 86....

Good handling but slow. The new Supra is out though. Drives as well as a BMW. Wait... it is a BMW


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mg512 said:


> That's the kicker though. You get a fun car for less than a Camry. Apparently the newer Honda Accords do 0-60 in 5.7 with a turbo. Crazy stuff that mid priced sensible sedans are posting these numbers. I remember when I bought my first fast car (Infiniti g37). I think that one did 5.7 seconds. Don't even remember the year that came out but it was fast amongst its peers.


If all you want is fast, demon and hellcats are the ones.

But I value ride and handling as well, so, won't accept raw power.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> @SaMaster14 Check out this link, it has sounds from the new M4 several slides in...
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Mate, lower emissions targets and environmental regulations make new cars sound like whims. Most new cars now have rev limiters so you can't ram the revs up to 8,000 while stationery. Stupid, stupid, I say.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still loving this baby.
> 
> View attachment 15467568


I like the other one better BSF


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Just realized I have a "flat 4." Is it worth a million bucks now??


Really? Never seen that.

I think you just BSF'd us again


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> People really harp on 0-60 times along with 1/4mi times to base what's fast. Problem is this is all hole shot straight line performance. When I drove the Ferrari F430 I was unimpressed with the power initially but it didn't take long to understand how impressive this vehicle was. Unless you actually race, pin you to the seat power is a waste. This car was impressively fast powerful and handled like a race car. But was dangerous, obnoxious, and completely unpractical. But fun for a couple hours at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a picture of a mustang? Where's the F430?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mate, lower emissions targets and environmental regulations make new cars sound like whims. Most new cars now have rev limiters so you can't ram the revs up to 8,000 while stationery. Stupid, stupid, I say.


I agree it is pretty stupid. And in Cali, the Governor announced yesterday the banning of new gasoline powered cars by 2035.









California Governor Signs Order Banning Sales Of New Gasoline Cars By 2035


Gov. Gavin Newsom signed an executive order Wednesday that amounts to the most aggressive clean-car policy in the U.S. and would end the sale of new gas vehicles in the state in 15 years.




www.npr.org





Won't dive into the political details of it, but let's just say that I *strongly* disagree. ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Posted on Cafe but I like you folks better.....LOVE THIS.
To see him push that M4...almost made me want to go for a drive this evening.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's a fun drive I did through some of the easier canyons in LA recently:






I need to get a proper video up on Stunt / Latino / Tuna / Old Topangq canyons one weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I agree it is pretty stupid. And in Cali, the Governor announced yesterday the banning of new gasoline powered cars by 2035.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not politics to say I feel sorry for poor people in Cali.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Even run off the mill Volkswagen cars do that as well. Wait a minute.... a Porsche is a Volkswagen too


Porsches are brilliant!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> not politics to say I feel sorry for poor people in Cali.


+1 such a beautiful place and weather...we live there a couple months a year but could never commit. 
So F'd up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> not politics to say I feel sorry for poor people in Cali.


NGL, the cost of entry for good electric transportation (and, collectively, expansion of public transit) is still pretty damned high.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mav said:


> I agree it is pretty stupid. And in Cali, the Governor announced yesterday the banning of new gasoline powered cars by 2035.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There will be a revolt by then...EVEN in California.

OH AND where do they think "electricity" comes from???? ? ? ?

*Electricity* is created in power plants using various forms of energy. In the United States, most *electricity* is created by burning fossil fuels (coal, natural gas, oil) and then converting the thermal energy into *electricity*. In Missouri, about 82% of our power comes from coal (source)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> There will be a revolt by then...EVEN in California.
> 
> OH AND where do they think "electricity" comes from???? 😂 🤯 😂
> 
> *Electricity* is created in power plants using various forms of energy. In the United States, most *electricity* is created by burning fossil fuels (coal, natural gas, oil) and then converting the thermal energy into *electricity*. In Missouri, about 82% of our power comes from coal (source)


no politics tho pls


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> I agree it is pretty stupid. And in Cali, the Governor announced yesterday the banning of new gasoline powered cars by 2035.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure Mr Musk has something to do with that.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> no politics tho pls


It's not it's science. It's only "politics" in peoples minds.





__





Where does our electricity come from? - World Nuclear Association


Electricity is essential for modern life, yet almost one billion people live without access to it. Challenges such as climate change, pollution and environmental destruction require that we change the way we generate electricity.




www.world-nuclear.org


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> It's not it's science. It's only "politics" in peoples minds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mickey® said:


> It's not it's science. It's only "politics" in peoples minds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


revolt in your post is why I said that...OoO works hard to stay out of the ditch ...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Mickey® said:


> Posted on Cafe but I like you folks better.....LOVE THIS.
> To see him push that M4...almost made me want to go for a drive this evening.


GAS POWERED!

It's cool just not the same. They are listening to music...on the M4 I was listening to the sound (music) of the engine.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> There will be a revolt by then...EVEN in California.
> 
> OH AND where do they think "electricity" comes from???? 😂 🤯 😂
> 
> *Electricity* is created in power plants using various forms of energy. In the United States, most *electricity* is created by burning fossil fuels (coal, natural gas, oil) and then converting the thermal energy into *electricity*. In Missouri, about 82% of our power comes from coal (source)


Announced earlier this week:








GE to stop producing coal-fired power plants


General Electric, one of the world’s largest manufacturers of coal-fired power plants, announced Monday it would no longer build such facilities.




thehill.com


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think a business magazine voted Singapore as the world's most expensive place to live - the one with the highest cost of living, followed by Hong Kong. Manhattan probably made it to top ten but not the top three because there is Tokyo and Geneva as well.


Yes, that was pretty recent. NYC is expensive, but there are plenty of places worse.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Yes, that was pretty recent. NYC is expensive, but there are plenty of places worse.


and thank goodness plenty of places much cheaper


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I remember a time when Galaga wanted to buy a Subaru BRZ the twin of the Toyota 86....
> 
> Good handling but slow. The new Supra is out though. Drives as well as a BMW. Wait... it is a BMW


That was G's son though, not for him


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Announced earlier this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The plants they have will last for 50 years or more?...you don't have to build more to maintain.

"General Electric, one of the world's largest manufacturers of coal-fired power plants, announced Monday it would no longer build such facilities."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can you bring your parents to Canada?


Should've been that simple right?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is a picture of a mustang? Where's the F430?


I think I got one as a gift from the exotic driving experience. Don't have it in my phone. That was my ferrari killing mustang. Lol
It's was a red F430 Scuderia. Just a great little car that did everything so well.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Announced earlier this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realize they were still making coal fired plants. Cogeneration nat gas and nuclear are just better options. Anxiously waiting for arc reactors.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> The plants they have will last for 50 years or more?...you don't have to build more to maintain.
> 
> "General Electric, one of the world's largest manufacturers of coal-fired power plants, announced Monday it would no longer build such facilities."


GE is such a beast of a company. We have two GE Cogen units. When they show up for rebuilds it amazing to see those guys work.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Here's a fun drive I did through some of the easier canyons in LA recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got to 18 seconds or whatever....what's with the music?? People watching that aren't doing Molly they are interested in cars..want to HEAR your car. : (


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I got to 18 seconds or whatever....what's with the music?? People watching that aren't doing Molly they are interested in cars..want to HEAR your car. : (


The GoPro doesn't pick up the sound well at all. Without the music it's straight wind noise and I'm not competent enough to go out and get a pro mic and sync it with the video.

If you want exhaust bliss, I did make this, though!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> The GoPro doesn't pick up the sound well at all. Without the music it's straight wind noise and I'm not competent enough to go out and get a pro mic and sync it with the video.
> 
> If you want exhaust bliss, I did make this, though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WIND noise better than that music. Just one friend's opinion. Unwatchable.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> WIND noise better than that music. Just one friend's opinion. Unwatchable.


That's fair. It's definitely not for everyone - tried to pick/mix in top hits that would appeal to "most"

The second video is straight exhaust noise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> The GoPro doesn't pick up the sound well at all. Without the music it's straight wind noise and I'm not competent enough to go out and get a pro mic and sync it with the video.
> 
> If you want exhaust bliss, I did make this, though!
> 
> ...


Sigh, I remember when M series cars made proper noise - induction noise - not something that sounds like wet farts.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> yup. Read as much when i was researching. It's the first water cooled and it didnt help that it had new chassis, suspension and even headlights plus the engine bearing issue. But i decided it was a good one to start with get my feet wet in porsche waters. eventually planning to upggrade to either a PDK 997.2 or a manual 993.


One vote for the 997.2 but with a manual.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sigh, I remember when M series cars made proper noise - induction noise - not something that sounds like wet farts.


Seems like that's what all cars are sounding like these days with turbos and all.

It definitely doesn't make the prettiest sound, but I can live with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Doubt you can get shifters these days. Most car manufacturers- Porsche included, don't supply cars in manual anymore. Not sure about overseas, but you won't be able to order a manual option here.


You can def order one in the US; finding one in the preowned market will be tough...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One vote for the 997.2 but with a manual.


let's see next year sir. Though what is available now for sale locally is just the PDK.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Mickey® said:


> Posted on Cafe but I like you folks better.....LOVE THIS.
> To see him push that M4...almost made me want to go for a drive this evening.


Anyone have one?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> and thank goodness plenty of places much cheaper


Amen to that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That was G's son though, not for him


Do you not think for a second he won't drive it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I think I got one as a gift from the exotic driving experience. Don't have it in my phone. That was my ferrari killing mustang. Lol
> It's was a red F430 Scuderia. Just a great little car that did everything so well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Only if you launch your mustang straight at the F430.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I got to 18 seconds or whatever....what's with the music?? People watching that aren't doing Molly they are interested in cars..want to HEAR your car. : (


Yup. Agreed. Hate those car reviews that is all talk and bloody background music.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sigh, I remember when M series cars made proper noise - induction noise - not something that sounds like wet farts.


Hahaha 

Brutal.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Only if you launch your mustang straight at the F430.


I so want to follow these two kids through life...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I so want to follow these two kids through life...


LOL. One will be Sportura and the other AL.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. One will be Sportura and the other AL.


I really miss that POS.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I really miss that POS.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I miss @Black5. This is for you, B5.










Hope you've been well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

An oldie and goodie.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I miss @Black5. This is for you, B5.
> 
> View attachment 15468035
> 
> ...


I miss him too but he is studying hard. How hard I hear you ask?

Hard. Very, very hard.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

More?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Is this a "safe" word?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Naughty, naughty


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> More?


"Ball crusher", there's a safe word.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> "Ball crusher", there's a safe word.


Very exotic looking woman but that contraption...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> At least they are cleaned.


And resized to fit the American market. A free condum with your supersized meal 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's those lights....


Easy fix. You look at the rear end.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> I agree it is pretty stupid. And in Cali, the Governor announced yesterday the banning of new gasoline powered cars by 2035.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that we have a similar goal. But it ain't gonna happen just like the decision to stop all nuclear power. People voted on it in 1980 and now we're discussing new power plants.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


>


Easy pick.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Very exotic looking woman but that contraption...


Slowly does it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Easy fix. You look at the rear end.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood











You're right. Always focus on the rear end


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're right. Always focus on the rear end


On closer inspection, they looked like the headlights


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> On closer inspection, they looked like the headlights


Look harder


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Look harder


I suspected you were the creepy guy in the background


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I suspected you were the creepy guy in the background


Maybe the one that MeiXiang bumped into.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I suspected you were the creepy guy in the background


Yeah boy


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah boy


I like women who confess what they're good at.

I also like women who say what they're not good at. There was a woman at the next table last night who said she wasn't good at BJs. Seemed pretty proud of it... Good to know.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I had a 1985 380SL that had a V8 with 155hp and an 85mph speedo.
> 
> Remember the "Energy Crisis"?


My first car was an eagle summit that pushed MAYBE 115hp. I remember having to turn off the A/C to be able to accelerate uphill 

Had a wicked cool spoiler on the trunk though!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't remember who said they liked this one better, but here ya go.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Friday and Saturday, everyone.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And since you don't drink, IT, this is for you then.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I like women who confess what they're good at.
> 
> I also like women who say what they're not good at. There was a woman at the next table last night who said she wasn't good at BJs. Seemed pretty proud of it... Good to know.


BlackJack?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I miss @Black5. This is for you, B5.
> 
> View attachment 15468035
> 
> ...


Thanks BSF,
I'm fine, and for the record, I miss you guys, (and the girls of OoO) too.

I can't afford to get drawn back in to regular posting though as I'm already struggling to fit in the 20+ hours per week the course demands and with my addictive personality I can see myself quickly spending that amount of time on OoO instead of MMGT8002, (my current unit of study).
At least the course material here is a little more stimulating.










Hope this will keep you busy for a little while...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I miss him too but he is studying hard. How hard I hear you ask?
> 
> Hard. Very, very hard.


Lol Sir Dog,

You are awful, but I like you...










@BigSeikoFan : Did you ever pick up that sporty little Italian?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> BlackJack?


Not quite..


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Morning gentlemen. Off to grab some coffee before work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not quite..


Berry Juice?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mickey® said:


> Posted on Cafe but I like you folks better.....LOVE THIS.
> To see him push that M4...almost made me want to go for a drive this evening.


All I can say is *WOW*! And it's even a great achievement that Kubica can still drive at the highest levels given his accident years ago.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Here's a fun drive I did through some of the easier canyons in LA recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! If you need a chase car, hit me up. I got a GoPro. I filmed a bit during my experience at Thermal a couple of years ago. So much fun!

The hot lap starts at 1:20...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mickey® said:


> WIND noise better than that music. Just one friend's opinion. Unwatchable.


Well we all gotta start somewhere, right? Let's take it easy.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sigh, I remember when M series cars made proper noise - induction noise - not something that sounds like wet farts.


It ain't that bad, actually pretty good to my ears but I also have the CS model with the performance exhaust stock. The best sounding M3's were the E46 IMO. Loved the metallic rasp.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mav said:


> Well we all gotta start somewhere, right? Let's take it easy.


Yes. I didn't use a filter there...great driving video.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

@Black5 welcome back. It's been awhile.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mickey® said:


> Yes. I didn't use a filter there...great driving video.


Not saying to use a filter, just that not everyone is an expert videographer.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I like women who confess what they're good at.
> 
> I also like women who say what they're not good at. There was a woman at the next table last night who said she wasn't good at BJs. Seemed pretty proud of it... Good to know.


I really don't know if it's something they get better at with experience or genetic disposition since I've never stayed around if they are not good at it. Is there hope for women with BJ skill deficiency? Maybe a great personality and kitchen skills. Dunno. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The "Why do you all put up with Rolex" thread is still going strong. When @Maiden ;thanked the OP for his condescending lecture in his first post, the OP thanked Maiden for his condescending reply etc. Wish Maiden had responded with my favorite gif and thought of doing it for him but ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I like women who confess what they're good at.
> 
> I also like women who say what they're not good at. There was a woman at the next table last night who said she wasn't good at BJs. Seemed pretty proud of it... Good to know.


Ah... she was setting the expectations from the start. By declaring she is not good at BJs, she has just lowered the expectations down from a 10/10 to a 1/10. Smart move. Very smart.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't remember who said they liked this one better, but here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15468539


Was me. Thanks @BigSeikoFan


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy Friday and Saturday, everyone.
> 
> View attachment 15468607


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> BlackJack?











Guess again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The "Why do you all put up with Rolex" thread is still going strong. When @Maiden ;thanked the OP for his condescending lecture in his first post, the OP thanked Maiden for his condescending reply etc. Wish Maiden had responded with my favorite gif and thought of doing it for him but ...


That thread has just taken in a life of its own. LOL


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That thread has just taken in a life of its own. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Guess again.


Wonder if she ever worries about a potassium overdose?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


>


Every troll poster's dream thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder if she ever worries about a potassium overdose?


Don't think so. She didn't swallow it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't think so. She didn't swallow it.


So she spits? Shame, otherwise she'd be my type


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So she spits? Shame, otherwise she'd be my type


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Here's a video from for our BMW brothers @SaMaster14 and @mav

175mph on the Autobahn






You can enjoy this too brother @mui.richard 

Incidentally, Shmee spots a Rolex DaytonaC white dial in this video. Enjoy


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The "Why do you all put up with Rolex" thread is still going strong. When @Maiden ;thanked the OP for his condescending lecture in his first post, the OP thanked Maiden for his condescending reply etc. Wish Maiden had responded with my favorite gif and thought of doing it for him but ...


I called that thread out when it had only 3 or 4 posts. I knew it had the potential for disaster! I'm surprised it made it this long without being shut down.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I really don't know if it's something they get better at with experience or genetic disposition since I've never stayed around if they are not good at it. Is there hope for women with BJ skill deficiency? Maybe a great personality and kitchen skills. Dunno.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


There's something to be said for being understanding and providing opportunities for more training.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are you there for watch watching?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Negative


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Seems like that's what all cars are sounding like these days with turbos and all.
> 
> It definitely doesn't make the prettiest sound, but I can live with it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the missions targets which cause it. Go back to the 90s and turbos had induction noise

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> Anyone have one?


M4? No

Gotten driving lessons from an F1 driver? Yes

Driven an 8 minute lap on the ring? Yes

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It was? How did we know that? Do the server logs get filled up with the timeouts? Never had an issue on my machines (only going back to an eight-year-old Mac).


Funnily enough it was my mobile devices which sucked when viewing the old thread. My 10YO MAC was fine handling OoO

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> All I can say is *WOW*! And it's even a great achievement that Kubica can still drive at the highest levels given his accident years ago.


The fact he survived it is incredible. From memory he's in endurance racing now isn't he?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Funnily enough it was my mobile devices which sucked when viewing the old thread. My 10YO MAC was fine handling OoO
> 
> Brother of OoO


Did you just go back and answer a post from post #14?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Nice! If you need a chase car, hit me up. I got a GoPro. I filmed a bit during my experience at Thermal a couple of years ago. So much fun!
> 
> The hot lap starts at 1:20...


Interesting that they held you back so much on that lap; it's to get your lines right though

Was that in your car or BMW's?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The fact he survived it is incredible. From memory he's in endurance racing now isn't he?
> 
> Brother of OoO


At the moment, he is driving a BMW in DTM for ART and a reserve driver with his former team (Sauber) now Alfa Romeo.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> It ain't that bad, actually pretty good to my ears but I also have the CS model with the performance exhaust stock. The best sounding M3's were the E46 IMO. Loved the metallic rasp.


In CSL guise with the titanium exhaust was to die for!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here's a video from for our BMW brothers @SaMaster14 and @mav
> 
> 175mph on the Autobahn
> 
> ...


I couldn't watch it. That guy's voice is annoying as hell

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Funnily enough it was my mobile devices which sucked when viewing the old thread. My 10YO MAC was fine handling OoO
> 
> Brother of OoO


Godfrey. Stupid tap a talk. Don't know what happened but it took me back to the start of the thread

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you just go back and answer a post from post #14?


+1ing post count

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At the moment, he is driving a BMW in DTM for ART and a reserve driver with his former team (Sauber) now Alfa Romeo.


Thanks

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I couldn't watch it. That guy's voice is annoying as hell
> 
> Brother of OoO


I only watched it for the V8 AMG growl. Shmee has got a rubber band tied around his balls which explains his high pitched voice. Besides, @Panerol Forte can't stand him.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> +1ing post count
> 
> Brother of OoO


If you go back and answer all the post from post #1, you might add post count and hit 60,000 by the end of the week....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I only watched it for the V8 AMG growl. Shmee has got a rubber band tied around his balls which explains his high pitched voice. Besides, @Panerol Forte can't stand him.


Godfrey. I also watched it because he is a Man of Rolex


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I only watched it for the V8 AMG growl. Shmee has got a rubber band tied around his balls which explains his high pitched voice. Besides, @Panerol Forte can't stand him.


You mean to tell me even if you suffer thorough the voice the content is terrible?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Guess again.


Banana Juice?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I only watched it for the V8 AMG growl. Shmee has got a rubber band tied around his balls which explains his high pitched voice. Besides, @Panerol Forte can't stand him.


Shmee needs to pass away in a fiery downhill incident in a hyper car. JS

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's the missions targets which cause it. Go back to the 90s and turbos had induction noise
> 
> Brother of OoO


Indeed, on my car with a turbo and some sort of closed-system emissions controls, people who add aftermarket blow-off valves (they want that "psshhhh" noise) are running into problems because of how the resulting air/fuel mix isn't jiving with what the ECU is programmed to do.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I couldn't watch it. That guy's voice is annoying as hell
> 
> Brother of OoO


I love Shmee!  his voice is definitely an acquired taste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I love Shmee!  his voice is definitely an acquired taste
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shmee SUCKS Probably a lot of things he shouldn't. That may explain the voice. 
Demuro is also painful to listen to.

I do enjoy Alejandro Salomon's videos. I could hang out with that guy and his buddies.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Shmee SUCKS Probably a lot of things he shouldn't. That may explain the voice.
> Demuro is also painful to listen to.
> 
> I do enjoy Alejandro Salomon's videos. I could hang out with that guy and his buddies.
> ...


Solomondrin? I've heard some (supposedly extremely) shady things about him pop up around the LA car community years ago, but I don't know the guy personally so it's all hearsay. Kinda stopped watching his videos after that, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Solomondrin? I've heard some (supposedly extremely) shady things about him pop up around the LA car community years ago, but I don't know the guy personally so it's all hearsay. Kinda stopped watching his videos after that, though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but he's got a normal human voice and doesn't look like a carnival worker. Whatever he does is much more tolerable.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah but he's got a normal human voice and doesn't look like a carnival worker. Whatever he does is much more tolerable.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Haha that's fair!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Banana Juice?


Sort of.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

There are watches for pilots, doctors, engineers, divers, racers, soldiers, among others. Was just wondering if there is a watch designed for lawyers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You mean to tell me even if you suffer thorough the voice the content is terrible?
> 
> Brother of OoO


He doesn't talk so much in the video when he's on the autobahn. There's also a German guy who modified his C63 to remove the speed limiter so he can go even faster. I will look for that video and text you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Banana Juice?











Will you swallow it if it's Banana Juice?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I love Shmee!  his voice is definitely an acquired taste
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











This is how Shmee got his voice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> There are watches for pilots, doctors, engineers, divers, racers, soldiers, among others. Was just wondering if there is a watch designed for lawyers.


Patek Philippe?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Indeed, on my car with a turbo and some sort of closed-system emissions controls, people who add aftermarket blow-off valves (they want that "psshhhh" noise) are running into problems because of how the resulting air/fuel mix isn't jiving with what the ECU is programmed to do.


Lol I never got the point of said BOV. Like I know what they did but the ones who added the massive aftermarket ones to get the bigger pssshhtt sound. Even funnier we're the ones who had the amplified turbo flutter sound. Bye turbo

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Patek Philippe?


OUCH Hahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Back on the waffle:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Will you swallow it if it's Banana Juice?


i have never been asked if i spit or swallow. the thought never crossed my mind.

i actually dont like bananas except the saba that we locally fry with sugar to make banana-cue or "turon" (you might have seen one with your Filipino friends).


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I love Shmee!  his voice is definitely an acquired taste
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't Schmee Luke Skywalker's Aunt?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Isn't Schmee Luke Skywalker's Aunt?


Haha, yes, you're right! Spelled differently though, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> There are watches for pilots, doctors, engineers, divers, racers, soldiers, among others. Was just wondering if there is a watch designed for lawyers.


Maybe this one?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Patek Philippe?


a pilot's watch is either one with big numbers/indices, big crown and anti-magnetic OR one with GMT function OR one with a slide rule.

a diver's watch has lumed indices and hands, unidirectional bezel, water resistance and a helium escape valve for some.

a doctor's watch has a pulsometer chronograph.

a racer's watch has a tachymeter chronograph.

an engineer's watch is anti-magnetic (and maybe with an engineer bracelet).

a soldier's watch has a legible dial and some even have telemeters.

what does a patek philippe have that can be of use to lawyers while practicing their craft?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> a pilot's watch is either one with big numbers/indices, big crown and anti-magnetic OR one with GMT function OR one with a slide rule.
> 
> a diver's watch has lumed indices and hands, unidirectional bezel, water resistance and a helium escape valve for some.
> 
> ...


Reminding them of all the money they've made?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> a pilot's watch is either one with big numbers/indices, big crown and anti-magnetic OR one with GMT function OR one with a slide rule.
> 
> a diver's watch has lumed indices and hands, unidirectional bezel, water resistance and a helium escape valve for some.
> 
> ...


delatio hereditatis

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Maybe this one?


That's for the lawyer to use on his/her partner at night where to extract a confession


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Reminding them of all the money they've made?


Well said


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> There are watches for pilots, doctors, engineers, divers, racers, soldiers, among others. Was just wondering if there is a watch designed for lawyers.


Instead of two time zones, it has two rates. The normal rate for off hours, and three times as fast for when the client is talking.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> delatio hereditatis
> 
> Brother of OoO


During a cursory glance, I thought you typed fellatio here it is. Got me excited for a short while there. Pfft.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> There are watches for pilots, doctors, engineers, divers, racers, soldiers, among others. Was just wondering if there is a watch designed for lawyers.


A bezel with 6 minute increments could be useful.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> A bezel with 6 minute increments could be useful.


I felt this in my soul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's for the lawyer to use on his/her partner at night where to extract a confession


sometimes, no need for a confession. Just some other extraction.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> A bezel with 6 minute increments could be useful.


that's an idea. Patent it quickly.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I saw something new this week: a squirrel swimming. It was in the lake, apparently coming from a very small wooded island toward the shore, about 150 yards. At first I thought it was a beaver, because the tail was fluffed out and bouyant, disturbing the water somewhat like a beaver's tail. (There used to be beavers, but they're gone). My second guess was muskrat. I was surprised when it got close enough to positively identify.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

my first watch as a married lawyer


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mav said:


> Nice! If you need a chase car, hit me up. I got a GoPro. I filmed a bit during my experience at Thermal a couple of years ago. So much fun!
> 
> The hot lap starts at 1:20...


After watching the Kubica video, all other videos seemed slow like 🐌


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I saw something new this week: a squirrel swimming. It was in the lake, apparently coming from a very small wooded island toward the shore, about 150 yards. At first I thought it was a beaver, because the tail was fluffed out and bouyant, disturbing the water somewhat like a beaver's tail. (There used to be beavers, but they're gone). My second guess was muskrat. I was surprised when it got close enough to positively identify.


Ever see a flying squirrel?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I saw something new this week: a squirrel swimming. It was in the lake, apparently coming from a very small wooded island toward the shore, about 150 yards. At first I thought it was a beaver, because the tail was fluffed out and bouyant, disturbing the water somewhat like a beaver's tail. (There used to be beavers, but they're gone). My second guess was muskrat. I was surprised when it got close enough to positively identify.


Umm. Interesting to know. They are in the same family group aren't they?

I have also seen Kangaroos swimming. Now, you don't see that everyday.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> that's an idea. Patent it quickly.


Yup. They bill in blocks of 0.1 of an hour. You can make a bezel insert for the Sub / GMT Master charging $200 a piece. Imagine all the lawyers lining up to buy them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Ever see a flying squirrel?


Yes. Someone in the old OoO posted flying pigs too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes. Someone in the old OoO posted flying pigs too.











Southern flying squirrel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. They bill in blocks of 0.1 of an hour. You can make a bezel insert for the Sub / GMT Master charging $200 a piece. Imagine all the lawyers lining up to buy them.


your post brought me back to my associate days where we had to accomplish billing sheets daily. 

Sometimes, in six minutes, i can bill up to 60 minutes. Hehe. Just ten "point 1" charges for ten different clients.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> There are watches for pilots, doctors, engineers, divers, racers, soldiers, among others. Was just wondering if there is a watch designed for lawyers.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> your post brought me back to my associate days where we had to accomplish billing sheets daily.
> 
> Sometimes, in six minutes, i can bill up to 60 minutes. Hehe. Just ten "point 1" charges for ten different clients.


Now it's hourly requirements per year. Definitely the one aspect of practice I haven't come to enjoy

I'm at a mid-size national firm, so it's not as bad as "big law" in the states, but it's still a grind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> There are watches for pilots, doctors, engineers, divers, racers, soldiers, among others. Was just wondering if there is a watch designed for lawyers.


I don't know about lawyers in general but for attorney-generals we have the Hamilton TwoFace - made famous by my Harvey Two-Face 










And for divorce lawyers may I suggest this: the watch is literally saying you better have a prenup otherwise everything you own will be half mine.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

@Pongster are there any watches that you like but remain elusive to you?
Seriously impressed by your collection 👍


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Ever see a flying squirrel?


I've never seen the kind that glide aided by skin flaps. I've seen regular squirrels jump absurd distances from trees, though.

My other squirrel pandemic story starts with a woodpecker, which made a hole under my eaves last year and nested in there. It was in a hard place to reach safely, so I didn't bother it, but this year a squirrel found the hole and started nesting in the insulation. I had to crawl on my belly in the attic to get near it, but I trapped it on the second try. We took it to a park several miles away and let it out in a field. It took 10 seconds to realize it could escape and it shot out like a rocket. I never saw a squirrel go so far in a straight line. It went straight up the first tree it came to.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Southern flying squirrel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, haven't seen one of those in their natural habitat.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know about lawyers in general but for attorney-generals we have the Hamilton TwoFace - made famous by my Harvey Two-Face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Two-Face is the weirdest thing in the Hamilton catalog. I couldn't believe my eyes when I stumbled across it long ago.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> The Two-Face is the weirdest thing in the Hamilton catalog. I couldn't believe my eyes when I stumbled across it long ago.


Well, obviously the Hamilton designer had Batman in mind when designing the Harvey Two-Face. Otherwise how do you explain the weird design and the colourway?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> @Pongster are there any watches that you like but remain elusive to you?
> Seriously impressed by your collection 👍


a lot, sir, like -

1. the Omega Moonshine Gold Apollo XI 50th anniversary for one. Had a falling out with my local Onega AD on this.

2. A konstantin chaykin joker

3. A singer reimagined track 1

4. An FP Journe Centrigraphe

5. a Cartier Tank Francaise

6. The Seiko Credor Locomotive

7. The gronefeld remontoire

just to name some.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Well, obviously the Hamilton designer had Batman in mind when designing the Harvey Two-Face. Otherwise how do you explain the weird design and the colourway?


so it doesnt mean all lawyers are two-faced?

if all lawyers are two-faced, maybe the JLC reverso would also work.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> a lot, sir, like -
> 
> 1. the Omega Moonshine Gold Apollo XI 50th anniversary for one. Had a falling out with my local Onega AD on this.
> 
> ...


The Chaykin Joker? Seriously?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> so it doesnt mean all lawyers are two-faced?
> 
> if all lawyers are two-faced, maybe the JLC reverso would also work.


I actually really like the reverso and want one in my collection down the line


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

New Tudor. Like the blue


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The Chaykin Joker? Seriously?


I'd love to see one in person.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually really like the reverso and want one in my collection down the line


Me too, especially one of the Duoface Reversos.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The Chaykin Joker? Seriously?


no joke


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm. Interesting to know. They are in the same family group aren't they?
> 
> I have also seen Kangaroos swimming. Now, you don't see that everyday.


Around here that would be pretty much like seeing the Loch Ness monster.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> New Tudor. Like the blue
> View attachment 15469856
> 
> View attachment 15469858


GF

Seems like not getting much love over at another thread. lol.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> your post brought me back to my associate days where we had to accomplish billing sheets daily.
> 
> Sometimes, in six minutes, i can bill up to 60 minutes. Hehe. Just ten "point 1" charges for ten different clients.


Are you telling us that you are a lawyer?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I've never seen the kind that glide aided by skin flaps.


You just haven't met the right girl yet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know about lawyers in general but for attorney-generals we have the Hamilton TwoFace - made famous by my Harvey Two-Face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two-Face. Very appropriately named....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

One of the WUS news editors just posted a review of the OP. Not sure if I read it correctly, but the lug width of the 36mm and 41mm OP are now 21mm.









2020 Rolex Oyster Perpetual Review, a Comparison With...


The dust has settled, and everyone seems to have gotten their two second soundbite out of their systems about what they love or hate or disagree with in regards to the 2020 Rolex releases. It's always an interesting time when legacy brands make any sort of change to a longstanding model, and if...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> New Tudor. Like the blue


Yuck!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> GF
> 
> Seems like not getting much love over at another thread. lol.


You got that right!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> New Tudor. Like the blue
> View attachment 15469856
> 
> View attachment 15469858


Blue is nice. Shame about the rest of it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you telling us that you are a lawyer?


oh i thought i already mentioned that a number of posts back.

well anyway, i'm sort of semi-retired now.  full time dad and part-time watch addict


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> a pilot's watch is either one with big numbers/indices, big crown and anti-magnetic OR one with GMT function OR one with a slide rule.
> 
> a diver's watch has lumed indices and hands, unidirectional bezel, water resistance and a helium escape valve for some.
> 
> ...


It's all about intimidating the opposing counsel and bonding with the judge 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I saw something new this week: a squirrel swimming. It was in the lake, apparently coming from a very small wooded island toward the shore, about 150 yards. At first I thought it was a beaver, because the tail was fluffed out and bouyant, disturbing the water somewhat like a beaver's tail. (There used to be beavers, but they're gone). My second guess was muskrat. I was surprised when it got close enough to positively identify.


Moose?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Just rented a trailer to take a bed up to our summer place and noted that the guy working at the gas station was wearing a Hublot. He complained that it cost almost 1k for a service. Gotta pay to play or put another way, pump a lot of gas to play


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> oh i thought i already mentioned that a number of posts back.
> 
> well anyway, i'm sort of semi-retired now.  full time dad and part-time watch addict


I probably missed it. I was off WUS over the last couple of weeks hence why my monthly post count dropped below 1,000.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you telling us that you are a lawyer?


Are engineers so slow 

He's dropped many clues and watches but unlike another OoO lawyer seems to holdem instead of flipem.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just rented a trailer to take a bed up to our summer place and noted that the guy working at the gas station was wearing a Hublot. He complained that it cost almost 1k for a service. Gotta pay to play or put another way, pump a lot of gas to play
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Since I joined WUS, I realised that I have become more observant about the watches people wear on their wrists. Just yesterday, I talked to a guy who was wearing a Squale 60 atmos. First time seeing one in the wild.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> *Are engineers so slow*
> 
> He's dropped many clues and watches but unlike another OoO lawyer seems to holdem instead of flipem.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes. It's not in the manual. ?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes. It's not in the manual. 😁


RTFM


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I probably missed it. I was off WUS over the last couple of weeks hence why my monthly post count dropped below 1,000.


how could you let your monthly post count drop? Plans on making it up?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's all about intimidating the opposing counsel and bonding with the judge
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


so need to out-patek the opposing counsel. That's clear.

what's the suggested approach for the judge?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gotta be up at 5:15am for golf ... all I'm thinking is how to get a picture of this dial #wannarace










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I wonder what profession is perfect for this watch?









Meet The $373,000 Erotic Watch: Ulysse Nardin's NSFW Classic Voyeur


Find out why the $373,000 Ulysse Nardin Classic Voyeur watch was behind closed doors during SIHH 2018: NSFW




www.forbes.com





this joke says maybe good for lawyers also -

A lawyer married a woman who had divorced eight husbands. On their wedding night, she told her new husband, "Please be gentle with me, I'm still a virgin."

"What?" said the puzzled groom. "How can that be, you have been married eight times?"

"Well, husband #1 was a Politician, he kept telling me how great it would be. Husband #2 was a Salesman, never tried it but told others how great it is. Husband #3 was an Engineer, he understood the process but wanted a few years to study possible methods of implementing the process. Husband #4 was in Management, he thought he knew how, was told by others how to do it, was tutored, and even seen video clips on how, but was never able to deliver. Husband #5 was a Mama's boy, she would not let him do it. Husband #6 was a Psychologist, all he did was talk about it. Husband #7 was a Gynecologist, all he wanted to do was look at it. Husband #8 was a stamp collector, all he wanted to do is lick it... GOD I miss him! But now that I married you, I am really excited!"

"Good," said the new husband, "but why?"

"Because," said the new bride. "You're a Lawyer, I know I'm gonna get screwed!"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I wonder what profession is perfect for this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am 1000% going to use this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> RTFM


How can I RTFM when it's not in the manual in the first place???


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> how could you let your monthly post count drop? Plans on making it up?


"Get in there, Dogbert"

Time to get off my arse and get the post counts up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I wonder what profession is perfect for this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha. Good one. Worth quoting and repeating. LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I am 1000% going to use this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the watch or the joke?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> this joke says maybe good for lawyers also -
> 
> A lawyer married a woman who had divorced eight husbands. On their wedding night, she told her new husband, "Please be gentle with me, I'm still a virgin."
> 
> ...


I am a software engineer, my first son came 5 years after marriage. Algo algo algo....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> so need to out-patek the opposing counsel. That's clear.
> 
> what's the suggested approach for the judge?


Make sure your PP is on a lower tier!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> I am a software engineer, my first son came 5 years after marriage. Algo algo algo....


I'm a biologist and it took me 10 years. But once I figured it out I couldn't stop until kid number five, a dog, a rabbit and two hamsters 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Make sure your PP is on a lower tier!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


situation: Judge is wearing a YG 5196. Opposing counsel is wearing a SS Nautilus.

what do you wear?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm a biologist and it took me 10 years. But once I figured it out I couldn't stop until kid number five, a dog, a rabbit and two hamsters
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Scientific method?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> situation: Judge is wearing a YG 5196. Opposing counsel is wearing a SS Nautilus.
> 
> what do you wear?


Obvious an Omega so that they'll feel sorry for your personal failure in life. Sometimes you've got to play the sympathy card to win 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Obvious an Omega so that they'll feel sorry for your personal failure in life. Sometimes you've got to play the sympathy card to win
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


but how do i do this -



rjohnson56 said:


> It's all about intimidating the opposing counsel and bonding with the judge
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


and this -



rjohnson56 said:


> Make sure your PP is on a lower tier!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> the watch or the joke?


The joke, haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

So this girl who plays clarinet in band was telling her friend about the other guys in the band she's dated.

"Soooo, what were they like?" her friend asked.

"Well, first I dated the trumpet player. He was very confident and outgoing, but his kisses were pretty dry and stiff. Then I dated the tuba player -- nice guy, kinda big, but his kisses were loose and sloppy. Then I dated the French horn player..."

"...And?"

"His kisses were okay. But I _loved_ the way he held me!"

(btw: searching for "sexy French horn" is pretty fruitless!)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Driven an 8 minute lap on the ring? Yes
> 
> Brother of OoO


You gotta get a Big Like for that!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> GF
> 
> Seems like not getting much love over at another thread. lol.


That means 20 years from now they will skyrocket in value!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> situation: Judge is wearing a YG 5196. Opposing counsel is wearing a SS Nautilus.
> 
> what do you wear?







__





Spotted – Chief Justice Roberts Wearing Patek Philippe Annual Calendar at Senate Impeachment Trial | OnTheDash


The definitive guide to vintage Heuer timepieces.




www.onthedash.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually really like the reverso and want one in my collection down the line




























Although I have just the basic Reverso with no artwork on the back, and don't wear it very often, it is a rather unique timepiece.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> a lot, sir, like -
> 
> 1. the Omega Moonshine Gold Apollo XI 50th anniversary for one. Had a falling out with my local Onega AD on this.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Although I have just the basic Reverso with no artwork on the back, and don't wear it very often, it is a rather unique timepiece.


That is a great looking piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> You just haven't met the right girl yet.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm a biologist and it took me 10 years. But once I figured it out I couldn't stop until kid number five,* a dog, a rabbit and two hamsters*
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's illegal in most states! You friends with Richard Gere?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> That is a great looking piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too easy but what the heck.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too easy but what the heck.
> 
> View attachment 15470377


That's a better looking piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> That is a great looking piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another example...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Blue is nice. Shame about the rest of it
> 
> Brother of OoO


It's a "Butterface"?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I wonder what profession is perfect for this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, this might be the only good lawyer joke around.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> OK, this might be the only good lawyer joke around.


the question is: is there any good lawyer around?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> the question is: is there any good lawyer around?


Yes. There're several. All on OoO.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> It's a "Butterface"?





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Will you swallow it if it's Banana Juice?


Pretty much...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> situation: Judge is wearing a YG 5196. Opposing counsel is wearing a SS Nautilus.
> 
> what do you wear?


Platinum Lange Datograph. Looks SS to the judge, opposing counsel knows it's platinum.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The fact he survived it is incredible. From memory he's in endurance racing now isn't he?
> 
> Brother of OoO


I recall that I was racing F1 again last season and maybe a reserve driver this one?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's been too long...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting that they held you back so much on that lap; it's to get your lines right though
> 
> Was that in your car or BMW's?
> 
> Brother of OoO


They were all BMW's. And I think they held back because we had some slow ones in the back. As I recall towards the end of that session, we had to end prematurely because someone was feeling sick.

Last year was a bit better, without the lead instructor and had a momentary off road excursion and recovery. ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Platinum Lange Datograph. Looks SS to the judge, opposing counsel knows it's platinum.


Good choice except that:

1. is the Lange a lawyer's watch? Maybe it's only a Rechtsanwalt's watch. 

2. What if the judge is a member of WUS? Worse/better, he is a brother of OoO. 

lawyer or not, the datograph is also a watch I am pining for. And it's actually in my watch order of battle.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here's a video from for our BMW brothers @SaMaster14 and @mav
> 
> 175mph on the Autobahn
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing bro Dog! Great video from Shmee.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

wolfhead said:


> After watching the Kubica video, all other videos seemed slow like 🐌


Oh hell yes. After Kubica's video, I went for a slow ass Sunday drive with Miss Daisy in the rear seat. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Yesterday was a good day folks. Hung out with my cousin and his family. Played in the pool with the kids. Sadly this is the first time that my son has been able to play with another kid he knows since March. We had so much fun.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Yesterday was a good day folks. Hung out with my cousin and his family. Played in the pool with the kids. Sadly this is the first time that my son has been able to play with another kid he knows since March. We had so much fun.
> 
> View attachment 15470543


Very different depending on location. My gson back in school 4 days a week, birthday parties, t ball, tennis lessons, ukulele lessons etc...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Very different depending on location. My gson back in school 4 days a week, birthday parties, t ball, tennis lessons, ukulele lessons etc...


Agree'd....kids never stopped playing with each other here and school, sports, restaurants, bars, etc are open. Except for those that were run out of business sadly...gonna stop there but if you look for "similarities" between states open/doing good and those closed/doing "bad" - well very interesting.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Very different depending on location. My gson back in school 4 days a week, birthday parties, t ball, tennis lessons, ukulele lessons etc...


Don't even get me started... LOL

All of our friends refuse to meet up, even if it's just getting the kids together at the park and wave hi to each other from 20 feet away. Virtual schooling, which is a joke and his teacher sends 50 emails to us per day. I'm beginning to doubt if we should continue with his private zoom school or pull him out, hire a private tutor, and have him repeat the grade next year since this year is wasted anyways. No birthday parties, activities, sports, aside from karate in the park.

My cousin lives in SF, they have the same experience.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Golfin'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Moose?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Definitely not around here. I should make a list of where I've seen moose on land and water. The ones that come readily to mind are Minnesota, Colorado, Maine, Canada, and Sweden. Minnesota was the first place I saw one swimming. I've seen the most in Colorado, and a couple years ago accidentally got close enough there to get stomped. Fortunately I just got the stand up straight, puff out your chest display.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Don't even get me started... LOL
> 
> All of our friends refuse to meet up, even if it's just getting the kids together at the park and wave hi to each other from 20 feet away. Virtual schooling, which is a joke and his teacher sends 50 emails to us per day. I'm beginning to doubt if we should continue with his private zoom school or pull him out, hire a private tutor, and have him repeat the grade next year since this year is wasted anyways. No birthday parties, activities, sports, aside from karate in the park.
> 
> My cousin lives in SF, they have the same experience.


Meanwhile in texas 

It's nice to live in a semi-covid fear free zone.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Oops, forgot the best part


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Golfin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your handicap? Apart from the Panerai I mean.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Meanwhile in texas
> 
> It's nice to live in a semi-covid fear free zone.


Izzat your purse bro?!?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

My daughter turns 18 today and I am serving as a chauffeur and security guard.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's all about intimidating the opposing counsel and bonding with the judge
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


And swaying juries. A friend of mine who is a trial attorney and is single told me that he sometimes wears a ring on the 3rd finger during trials as some juries are more receptive to a "married" man.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Izzat your purse bro?!?


If it is one of those new colorful Rolex OP's will go nicely...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> My daughter turns 18 today and I am serving as a chauffeur and security guard.


Happy birthday to your daughter! Mine is 18 too.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter! Mine is 18 too.


And not so long ago I was changing her diapers ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Definitely not around here. I should make a list of where I've seen moose on land and water. The ones that come readily to mind are Minnesota, Colorado, Maine, Canada, and Sweden. Minnesota was the first place I saw one swimming. I've seen the most in Colorado, and a couple years ago accidentally got close enough there to get stomped. Fortunately I just got the stand up straight, puff out your chest display.


First one I saw in wild was twilight middle fork of the flathead Montana. Loved seeing them every since. The new painting I bought is pretty much like that encounter 31 years ago.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> What's your handicap? Apart from the Panerai I mean.


Haha, good one

Honestly, I just started back up not to long ago, so I don't really have a handicap yet. I usually play "scramble" with friends for fun, but some Saturday mornings I go out with my Godfather (who is 94) and his buddies and play "for real"

Shot a 96 on a par 64 today. Not bad for me, with little to no real practice or training

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Don't even get me started... LOL
> 
> All of our friends refuse to meet up, even if it's just getting the kids together at the park and wave hi to each other from 20 feet away. Virtual schooling, which is a joke and his teacher sends 50 emails to us per day. I'm beginning to doubt if we should continue with his private zoom school or pull him out, hire a private tutor, and have him repeat the grade next year since this year is wasted anyways. No birthday parties, activities, sports, aside from karate in the park.
> 
> My cousin lives in SF, they have the same experience.


Someone sent this to me. Pretty much how I feel.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Don't even get me started... LOL
> 
> <snip>


 not good for the kids imo... I'm not saying don't be careful or not to limit the number of potentials. But kids need interaction. On private schools.. Here in NC they are in the classrooms a few limitations here and there but I'm with you why pay what you are paying for virtual? Hire the tutor. BTW your Cali compatriots are in WY and MT.

If anyone tries to make thus political, it's on you. I feel sure Mav and I can talk about stuff.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha, good one
> 
> Honestly, I just started back up not to long ago, so I don't really have a handicap yet. I usually play "scramble" with friends for fun, but some Saturday mornings I go out with my Godfather (who is 94) and his buddies and play "for real"
> 
> ...


Well......as long as you're having fun.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Izzat your purse bro?!?


That is my daughter's ipad.

Nice case


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Finally time to relax a bit...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Before I left earlier this week I finished my last build

















See you all in about two weeks


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

As if getting married isn't already a bad enough decision


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

My neighbor just keeping it cool.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Before I left earlier this week I finished my last build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember you we're talking about that black movement. That's really sharp. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> My daughter turns 18 today and I am serving as a chauffeur and security guard.


Happy Birthday to your daughter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> And not so long ago I was changing her diapers ...


Yeah, they sure grow up fast


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> My neighbor just keeping it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you neighbours with J71?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, they sure grow up fast


Half an hour ago I was seeing them having fun (an intimate party in a nearby hotel for 20 people (only young people). So far it's ok.
One boy let go of the peacock, two more fell asleep on the benches in the garden. In one hour (local 2 am) I will be closing the party.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Before I left earlier this week I finished my last build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd totally rock a watch like that.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Yes. There're several. All on OoO.


Suck up 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's been too long...
> 
> View attachment 15470517


Thank you all that Patek talk was making me nauseous

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> And swaying juries. A friend of mine who is a trial attorney and is single told me that he sometimes wears a ring on the 3rd finger during trials as some juries are more receptive to a "married" man.


He hides the ring on a date, yes?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank you all that Patek talk was making me nauseous
> 
> Brother of OoO


true


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> They were all BMW's. And I think they held back because we had some slow ones in the back. As I recall towards the end of that session, we had to end prematurely because someone was feeling sick.
> 
> Last year was a bit better, without the lead instructor and had a momentary off road excursion and recovery.


Lol I heard that on the video. Was hilarious

Makes sense about holding you back. Lotus, if you're ever in the UK, is fantastic because they let you go to your true ability, not something miles below it.

You tracked your personal car?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Oops, forgot the best part


Nice straw. Plastic too!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice straw. Plastic too!
> 
> Brother of OoO


Remember those fun days when straws mattered?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Half an hour ago I was seeing them having fun (an intimate party in a nearby hotel for 20 people (only young people). So far it's ok.
> One boy let go of the peacock, two more fell asleep on the benches in the garden. In one hour (local 2 am) I will be closing the party.


"Let go of the peacock"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Before I left earlier this week I finished my last build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This I like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Before I left earlier this week I finished my last build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last or latest?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This has been bugging me for weeks. What actress does she look like??










Very cute but has the voice of a 16-year old...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> As if getting married isn't already a bad enough decision


Nothing says divorce/affair quicker than wearing an Omega

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This has been bugging me for weeks. What actress does she look like??
> 
> View attachment 15471148
> 
> ...


the actress on Little House on the Prairie?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Melissa Gilbert!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Melissa Gilbert!
> 
> View attachment 15471160


I win?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I win?


You'll get a shot at a blue OP41 if my AD comes through...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You'll get a shot at a blue OP41 if my AD comes through...


 a shot?... I'll take it. Have put my feelers out to 3 ADs... nothing so far. Might call Kirkman Freeport ...store is closed but I would think they are receiving supply while closed for covid19.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Suck up
> 
> Brother of OoO


They really are good guys. At least for lawyers.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you neighbours with J71?


Possibly. He's got at least 1 sub.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> They really are good guys. At least for lawyers.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Last or latest?


Latest but could be last


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This has been bugging me for weeks. What actress does she look like??
> 
> View attachment 15471148
> 
> ...


She looks like the infamous Amanda Knox.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You'll get a shot at a blue OP41 if my AD comes through...


That is one busy AD through OoO ....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> They really are good guys. At least for lawyers.


Ummm....thanks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Latest but could be last


Could you make just one more?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Could you make just one more?


Yes


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Yes


Let's talk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Possibly. He's got at least 1 sub.


You do know how J71 looks like right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nothing says divorce/affair quicker than wearing an Omega


There is always brother Sappie.... ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Let's talk


PM sent


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> That is one busy AD through OoO ....


Not nearly busy enough!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not nearly busy enough!


Godfrey


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen her in a while either...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This has been bugging me for weeks. What actress does she look like??
> 
> Very cute but has the voice of a 16-year old...











Proud of my fellow Catholic!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Yes


You are becoming the official watchmaker of OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> View attachment 15471414
> 
> Proud of my fellow Catholic!


ACB came off very well in her nomination acceptance speech earlier today.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For those who like your guitarists young, hot and blonde...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> View attachment 15471414
> 
> Proud of my fellow Catholic!


I'm Jewish, but I went to ND for law school. ACB taught me civil procedure my 1L year in 2016. All things considered, she was by far Trump's best choice, she is undoubtably a brilliant jurist, and I argue she will be a wonderful Justice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm Jewish, but I went to ND for law school. ABC taught me civil procedure my 1L year in 2016. All things considered, she was by far Trump's best choice, she is undoubtably a brilliant jurist, and I argue she will be a wonderful Justice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear. Americas best friend is Israel.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Good to hear. Americas best friend is Israel.


i thought it was AUS


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> i thought it was AUS


i thought it was the Philippines. As kids, we even celebrate July 4 as Philippine-American friendship day.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i thought it was the Philippines. As kids, we even celebrate July 4 as Philippine-American friendship day.


The Philippines definitely supplied more than its share of people to the US Armed Forces.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Wicked


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Wicked
> View attachment 15471513


Koenigsegg Agera? Or is that the Regera?

They make such an incredible looking car!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Koenigsegg Agera? Or is that the Regera?
> 
> They make such an incredible looking car!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agera ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Good to hear. Americas best friend is Israel.


I thought it was Sweden with Olof Palme cementing the bilateral relationship 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought it was Sweden with Olof Palme cementing the bilateral relationship
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I thought it was Canada, well, pre-you -know-who anyway.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought it was Canada, well, pre-you -know-who anyway.


I thought it was the UK, with the oh so 'special' relationship. 



Maybe in 1945, now not so much ?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Morning to friends in the West








(Don't mind the flinger  ) The Koenigsegg I posted was supposed to be her old car, converted to RHD.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> Morning to friends in the West
> View attachment 15471686
> 
> (Don't mind the flinger  ) The Koenigsegg I posted was supposed to be her old car, converted to RHD.


Who she?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Morning to friends in the West
> View attachment 15471686
> 
> (Don't mind the flinger  ) The Koenigsegg I posted was supposed to be her old car, converted to RHD.


Matching dress and brakes, she must be a new influencer 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> Morning to friends in the West
> View attachment 15471686
> 
> (Don't mind the flinger  ) The Koenigsegg I posted was supposed to be her old car, converted to RHD.


I certainly wouldn't mind fingering...


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Who she?


Carina Lima. Portuguese racer, influencer, hyper cars collector, whatever.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

I was not aware of her before today, but she sure has very nice Instagram😘. This are the least interesting...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> I thought it was the UK, with the oh so 'special' relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in 1945, now not so much


Yes it is, you got some F35 didn't you ...so be happy now  you just need to get a navy back to where it was and that is a LONG way away ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> Morning to friends in the West
> View attachment 15471686
> 
> (Don't mind the flinger  ) The Koenigsegg I posted was supposed to be her old car, converted to RHD.


Who the hell is that weirdo?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> Carina Lima. Portuguese racer, influencer, hyper cars collector, whatever.


Got it so I have a word for that I think it starts with M middle R ends w ON


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> I thought it was the UK, with the oh so 'special' relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in 1945, now not so much ?


if we call July 4, Fil-Am friendship day, what do Brits call it?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Waiting for kickoff...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> if we call July 4, Fil-Am friendship day, what do Brits call it?


I think we give it a stiff ignoring old chap, pretend it didn't happen, for the best don't'cha know, what what. Chin chin...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> I think we give it a stiff ignoring old chap, pretend it didn't happen, for the best don't'cha know, what what. Chin chin...
> View attachment 15471969


traumatic day?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> traumatic day?


Had better.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Just read everyone's USA "friends" comments...LOL. I guess my perception re Israel is weighted slightly due to "the Middle East" but agree with everyone's comments.

This is pretty spot on "all things considered" and personally for this Republican +/-

















Which Country Is America’s Strongest Ally? For Republicans, It’s Australia (Published 2017)


A new online survey from YouGov details which countries Americans consider to be allies. Australia tops that list for Republicans.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just wasted a bunch of time looking through Carina Lima's instagram. Time I will never get back. 

She's hot though. And for a relatively obscure and unsuccessful race car driver, how did she get so much money?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15471796


Here Sunday football occurs on Monday 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Just wasted a bunch of time looking through Carina Lima's instagram. Time I will never get back.
> 
> She's hot though. And for a relatively obscure and unsuccessful race car driver, how did she get so much money?


There are worst things to have wasted it on! LOL Years ago I was into women's tennis...but only when an equally "unsuccessful" tennis player was on. ? "the most famous tennis player to have never won a singles title"

Best Pics...Anna Kournikova  I could scroll through those for days....damn you Enrique Iglesias!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Just read everyone's USA "friends" comments...LOL. I guess my perception re Israel is weighted slightly due to "the Middle East" but agree with everyone's comments.
> 
> This is pretty spot on "all things considered" and personally for this Republican +/-
> View attachment 15471985
> ...


Philippines is just 41st? What??? 

Italy, Germany and Japan ranked higher as allies?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Philippines is just 41st? What???
> 
> Italy, Germany and Japan ranked higher as allies?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Philippines is just 41st? What???
> 
> Italy, Germany and Japan ranked higher as allies?


Singapore wasn't even on the list 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> There are worst things to have wasted it on! LOL Years ago I was into women's tennis...but only when an equally "unsuccessful" tennis player was on.  "the most famous tennis player to have never won a singles title"
> 
> Best Pics...Anna Kournikova  I could scroll through those for days....damn you Enrique Iglesias!!!
> 
> ...


I went through Anna Kournikova's Instagram page and she has some glam pics of herself but also of many other aspects of her life and what's important to her. Contrast that with Carina Lima's. Lima seems shallow. But maybe I'm jealous of her cars.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I went through Anna Kournikova's Instagram page and she has some glam pics of herself but also of many other aspects of her life and what's important to her. Contrast that with Carina Lima's. Lima seems shallow. But maybe I'm jealous of her cars.


Yeah...Anna is all grown up and a mom. She seems pretty happy...current net worth is about 50 million so I guess no reason to be too sad.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not nearly busy enough!


True where are we at man


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Got it so I have a word for that I think it starts with M middle R ends w ON


You leave the Mormons out of this, buddy!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> You leave the Mormons out of this, buddy!


Ahaha. Well I seriously doubt she is a Mormon lol so we are still good .
Still looking at big date but a huge PITA .


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Ahaha. Well I seriously doubt she is a Mormon lol so we are still good .
> Still looking at big date but a huge PITA .


Thanks brutha. I thought if you ever do a 6497 with a sandwich dial you could call it a "Jmanerai."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> You leave the Mormons out of this, buddy!


Now that's funny.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

We still have option of drive up/in church. So my excuse this week is I've been traveling so don't want to take chance for other people's sake ;-) 
So I can catch up on OoO and such. Wearing this...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

wolfhead said:


> Wicked
> View attachment 15471513


Right on but wouldn't parallel park a fancy car like that.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree 100%. Kids need to be kids. There has to be some common sense and balance, not total isolation but not being careless either.

Rumor is LAUSD plans to restart in-person classes in Nov; private schools will follow is my guess. We'll see.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Before I left earlier this week I finished my last build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one. Has strong IWC Big Pilot Rodeo Dr edition vibes - good job!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I agree 100%. Kids need to be kids. There has to be some common sense and balance, not total isolation but not being careless either.
> 
> Rumor is LAUSD plans to restart in-person classes in Nov; private schools will follow is my guess. We'll see.


Good luck, hope it happens.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol I heard that on the video. Was hilarious
> 
> Makes sense about holding you back. Lotus, if you're ever in the UK, is fantastic because they let you go to your true ability, not something miles below it.
> 
> ...


This one I've had since last June, so I've only autocrossed it once. No events since March here. My last one I've autocrossed and tracked it.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Now that's funny.


I have my moments


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm Jewish, but I went to ND for law school. ACB taught me civil procedure my 1L year in 2016. All things considered, she was by far Trump's best choice, she is undoubtably a brilliant jurist, and I argue she will be a wonderful Justice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure she's well qualified but unfortunately hypocrisy (_cough_ Merrick Garland _cough_) and extreme partisan politics will overshadow her historic nomination and cloud her term.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I'm sure she's well qualified but unfortunately hypocrisy (_cough_ Merrick Garland _cough_) and extreme partisan politics will overshadow her historic nomination and cloud her term.


Nah... Just my opinion but I doubt much of the stuff will fall on her. Will more likely go towards the coughing part.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Took a Google search even though I read her bio book. Sandra Day O'Connor.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I'm sure she's well qualified but unfortunately hypocrisy (_cough_ Merrick Garland _cough_) and extreme partisan politics will overshadow her historic nomination and cloud her term.


Isn't there supposed to be an overriding concept of judicial independence?

Guess I'm a naive Canadian.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Isn't there supposed to be an overriding concept of judicial independence?
> 
> Guess I'm a naive Canadian.


Some education for me... How is Canada organized with courts?

USA its been political since Bork.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Isn't there supposed to be an overriding concept of judicial independence?
> 
> Guess I'm a naive Canadian.


There is in theory but it's been political for some time and highly charged right now with both sides deeply entrenched.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Nah... Just my opinion but I doubt much of the stuff will fall on her. Will more likely go towards the coughing part.


What I meant is that she'll be pulled into it unnecessarily and unfortunately. I read yesterday that left extremists have attacked her adopted children.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I think we give it a stiff ignoring old chap, pretend it didn't happen, for the best don't'cha know, what what. Chin chin...
> View attachment 15471969


There's a particularly twisted South Park episode on this topic, but I won't go there


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Some education for me... How is Canada organized with courts?
> 
> USA its been political since Bork.


Federal Gov appoints judges to all superior and federal court positions in all provinces, from names put forth by each province.

Provincial Govs appoint judges to the inferior courts (Provincial Court and lower).

No judges are ever elected or endorsed (overtly) by political parties. I never hear any talk or controversy of judges ruling in certain ways because they were appointed by the Liberals or the Conservatives, or whatever. Once judges are appointed, there seems to be no political talk. Or so it seems to me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> What I meant is that she'll be pulled into it unnecessarily and unfortunately. I read yesterday that left extremists have attacked her adopted children.


Yes I saw that and that is unfortunate and way out of line imo. She must be a much better person than me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Federal Gov appoints judges to all superior and federal court positions in all provinces, from names put forth by each province.
> 
> Provincial Govs appoint judges to the inferior courts (Provincial Court and lower).
> 
> No judges are ever elected or endorsed (overtly) by political parties. I never hear any talk or controversy of judges ruling in certain ways because they were appointed by the Liberals or the Conservatives, or whatever. Once judges are appointed, there seems to be no political talk. Or so it seems to me.


Is there an equivalent of SCOTUS?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> There is in theory but it's been political for some time and highly charged right now with both sides deeply entrenched.


That runs contrary to the ideals of justice. It kinda sickens me.

Politics aside, and dealing with elected judges and DAs - but still on the issue of judicial independence - imagine a judge running for election on a platform of a "99% criminal conviction rate". Pressure to convict those who have not been proven guilty beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> What I meant is that she'll be pulled into it unnecessarily and unfortunately. I read yesterday that left extremists have attacked her adopted children.


That is sick too.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Just read everyone's USA "friends" comments...LOL. I guess my perception re Israel is weighted slightly due to "the Middle East" but agree with everyone's comments.
> 
> This is pretty spot on "all things considered" and personally for this Republican +/-
> View attachment 15471985
> ...


Maybe all future meetings between Republicans and Democrats should take place in Canada or Switzerland. Might be the only thing they agree on. And what's up with Independents and Switzerland? Isn't Switzerland like "THE Independent" of all countries?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Is there an equivalent of SCOTUS?


Of course. Supreme Court of Canada. Federally appointed. 9 Justices. All dressed as Santa Claus.



https://www.scc-csc.ca/judges-juges/App/images/official-court-photo-officielle-cour-hr.jpg


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Of course. Supreme Court of Canada. Federally appointed. 9 Justices. All dressed as Santa Claus.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.scc-csc.ca/judges-juges/App/images/official-court-photo-officielle-cour-hr.jpg


I don't see an obvious first Canadian on there? Is there one?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Of course. Supreme Court of Canada. Federally appointed. 9 Justices. All dressed as Santa Claus.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.scc-csc.ca/judges-juges/App/images/official-court-photo-officielle-cour-hr.jpg


That's about right... 😂


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Maybe all future meetings between Republicans and Democrats should take place in Canada or Switzerland. Might be the only thing they agree on. And what's up with Independents and Switzerland? Isn't Switzerland like "THE Independent" of all countries?


Canada or Switzerland?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Reading... I find this to be an amazing picture of the Earps


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I don't see an obvious first Canadian on there? Is there one?


"First Canadian" as in an Indigenous person? No.

The guy in the middle front is Chief Justice of Canada Richard Wagner.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> That's about right...
> View attachment 15472208


They all kind of scare me


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That runs contrary to the ideals of justice. It kinda sickens me.
> 
> Politics aside, and dealing with elected judges and DAs - but still on the issue of judicial independence - imagine a judge running for election on a platform of a "99% criminal conviction rate". Pressure to convict those who have not been proven guilty beyond a reasonable doubt.


Or places like Philadelphia where it's the exact opposite of that. The DA and municipal judges are all elected. The current DA is a former defense attorney who is the most liberal DA the city has ever seen and every judge that's elected is a liberal Democrat.

One quick example and case study. Police receive a tip about an individual arriving on a train with a large amount of drugs. They locate the individual and initiate a conversation. There's a duffle bag above him that he acknowledges is his and agrees to let a drug K9 sniff it. The dog hits on the bag and the guy then consents to a search of the bag. Inside the bag is 2 pounds of meth and about $5000 in cash. The cash is wrapped in dryer sheets and stuffed deep inside a sneaker. The guy claims he is Puerto Rican but further investigation reveals he is Dominican illegally in the US and using a stolen identity of an actual Puerto Rican. He admits the money is his but claims he got it by selling a horse in Puerto Rico (where he's not actually from) but denies knowing anything about the drugs. At the preliminary hearing, he continues to deny he knew about the drugs and states that he fell asleep on the train and someone must have put the drugs in his bag when he was sleeping. The judge finds no probable cause and releases him on the spot. No PC to let the case move forward? That's a very low standard. I won't even get into the sanctuary city issue and not holding him for immigration officials. But this is one example out of thousands. It's a nightmare to be a police officer in a city like Philadelphia.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Or places like Philadelphia where it's the exact opposite of that. The DA and municipal judges are all elected. The current DA is a former defense attorney who is the most liberal DA the city has ever seen and every judge that's elected is a liberal Democrat.
> 
> One quick example and case study. Police receive a tip about an individual arriving on a train with a large amount of drugs. They locate the individual and initiate a conversation. There's a duffle bag above him that he acknowledges is his and agrees to let a drug K9 sniff it. The dog hits on the bag and the guy then consents to a search of the bag. Inside the bag is 2 pounds of meth and about $5000 in cash. The cash is wrapped in dryer sheets and stuffed deep inside a sneaker. The guy claims he is Puerto Rican but further investigation reveals he is Dominican illegally in the US and using a stolen identity of an actual Puerto Rican. He admits the money is his but claims he got it by selling a horse in Puerto Rico (where he's not actually from) but denies knowing anything about the drugs. At the preliminary hearing, he continues to deny he knew about the drugs and states that he fell asleep on the train and someone must have out the drugs in his bag when he was sleeping. The judge finds no probable cause and releases him on the spot. No PC to let the case move forward? That's a very low standard. I won't even get into the sanctuary city issue and not holding him for immigration officials. But this is one example out of thousands. It's a nightmare to be a police officer in a city like Philadelphia.


And then there is that. . I agree that sucks.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Or places like Philadelphia where it's the exact opposite of that. The DA and municipal judges are all elected. The current DA is a former defense attorney who is the most liberal DA the city has ever seen and every judge that's elected is a liberal Democrat.
> 
> One quick example and case study. Police receive a tip about an individual arriving on a train with a large amount of drugs. They locate the individual and initiate a conversation. There's a duffle bag above him that he acknowledges is his and agrees to let a drug K9 sniff it. The dog hits on the bag and the guy then consents to a search of the bag. Inside the bag is 2 pounds of meth and about $5000 in cash. The cash is wrapped in dryer sheets and stuffed deep inside a sneaker. The guy claims he is Puerto Rican but further investigation reveals he is Dominican illegally in the US and using a stolen identity of an actual Puerto Rican. He admits the money is his but claims he got it by selling a horse in Puerto Rico (where he's not actually from) but denies knowing anything about the drugs. At the preliminary hearing, he continues to deny he knew about the drugs and states that he fell asleep on the train and someone must have out the drugs in his bag when he was sleeping. The judge finds no probable cause and releases him on the spot. No PC to let the case move forward? That's a very low standard. I won't even get into the sanctuary city issue and not holding him for immigration officials. But this is one example out of thousands. It's a nightmare to be a police officer in a city like Philadelphia.


Thats Crazy...
When you honestly compare cities with crime and other "issues" and look at who has been running them for 40-50 years (Liberal Dems) it makes you wonder why the people put up with it. The mainstream media pretends it doesn't exist and I guess most people are sheep.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> True where are we at man


Crickets.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Philippines is just 41st? What???
> 
> Italy, Germany and Japan ranked higher as allies?


Shows how incomplete our history education curriculum really is.

(sidebar: I hope more people will understand that Israel-as-a-government is different from Judaism-as-a-religion)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> And then there is that. . I agree that sucks.


And don't get me wrong, a truly innocent person convicted is worse than a guilty one released, but extremes to either side really isn't justice.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yes I saw that and that is unfortunate and way out of line imo. She must be a much better person than me.


Well, she is cuter...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> And don't get me wrong, a truly innocent person convicted is worse than a guilty one released, but extremes to either side really isn't justice.


Yep. ^this


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, she is cuter...


There is that saving grace.

I liked when Gorsuch ruled in a way that Mr T did not expect. Shows character.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> What I meant is that she'll be pulled into it unnecessarily and unfortunately. I read yesterday that left extremists have attacked her adopted children.


There's enough about her to pick on (voting rights being one of them) that nobody needs to bring her family into the discussion.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> There is that saving grace.
> 
> I liked when Gorsuch ruled in a way that Mr T did not expect. Shows character.


We're starting to walk that line here, but you will see this more with a strict constructionist judge who is actually sticking to what the constitution actually says, not what they wish it said. Justice Scalia used to side with the liberal Justices often on 4th amendment issues in particular, even if it meant the bad guy went free, because he respected what the constitution actually says and what was intended by those who wrote it.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I blame Abe Fortas. How do you go from being the hero in _Gideon v. Wainwright_ to resigning from SCOTUS?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Just read everyone's USA "friends" comments...LOL. I guess my perception re Israel is weighted slightly due to "the Middle East" but agree with everyone's comments.
> 
> This is pretty spot on "all things considered" and personally for this Republican +/-
> View attachment 15471985
> ...


Australia is America's best friend?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just wasted a bunch of time looking through Carina Lima's instagram. Time I will never get back.
> 
> She's hot though. And for a relatively obscure and unsuccessful race car driver, how did she get so much money?


By fleshing herself?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> There are worst things to have wasted it on! LOL Years ago I was into women's tennis...but only when an equally "unsuccessful" tennis player was on.  "the most famous tennis player to have never won a singles title"
> 
> Best Pics...Anna Kournikova  I could scroll through those for days....damn you Enrique Iglesias!!!
> 
> ...


Australia has Daria Gavrilova who likes it from behind.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Australia is America's best friend?


For sure. They have those big beer cans.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> There is that saving grace.
> 
> I liked when Gorsuch ruled in a way that Mr T did not expect. Shows character.


Also Roberts. He's sided on the left wing of the SC on a few recent rulings.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I blame Abe Fortas. How do you go from being the hero in _Gideon v. Wainwright_ to resigning from SCOTUS?


I had to look that up. What a mess. I guess things really never do change and the stuff we see today is nothing new.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> I'm sure she's well qualified but unfortunately hypocrisy (_cough_ Merrick Garland _cough_) and extreme partisan politics will overshadow her historic nomination and cloud her term.


I agree, sadly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Philippines is just 41st? What???
> 
> Italy, Germany and Japan ranked higher as allies?


LOL. Luckily for Philippines at 41st. They built a wall to keep out the people from the country on the 42nd position....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Singapore wasn't even on the list


Small red dot.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I went through Anna Kournikova's Instagram page and she has some glam pics of herself but also of many other aspects of her life and what's important to her. Contrast that with Carina Lima's. Lima seems shallow. But maybe I'm jealous of her cars.


You have your own Canadian tennis sweetheart and should be looking at that girl Eugenie.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yeah...Anna is all grown up and a mom. She seems pretty happy...current net worth is about 50 million so I guess no reason to be too sad.


... plus she gets to spend her husband's money.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Nah... Just my opinion but I doubt much of the stuff will fall on her. Will more likely go towards the coughing part.


Plus ACB was incredibly effective and gracious in her acceptance of the nomination to the Supreme Court. Regarding anything at all falling on her after her confirmation, I suspect we'll hear only crickets.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> And don't get me wrong, a truly innocent person convicted is worse than a guilty one released, but extremes to either side really isn't justice.


We've got plenty of cases of wrongful conviction here in Australia. I wonder what happens in countries with the death penalty? Can they bring the person back to life after they've shot him?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, she is cuter...


Define cute.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> For sure. They have those big beer cans.


We don't drink the Fosters. We export it all to our friends overseas


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Isn't there supposed to be an overriding concept of judicial independence?
> 
> Guess I'm a naive Canadian.


Yes, it's called separation of powers to keep excessive power from falling into the hands of any one branch of US government. Brilliant plan devised by our founding fathers.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We don't drink the Fosters. We export it all to our friends overseas


Ah...As long as you don't pee it like they do the export Corona.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Some education for me... How is Canada organized with courts?
> 
> USA its been political since Bork.


Our government is no better than the people running it, whichever branch. Right now we are at a crossroad that could go either way.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I blame Abe Fortas. How do you go from being the hero in _Gideon v. Wainwright_ to resigning from SCOTUS?


Reading up on that now.

Fortas's argument, "...if a lawyer as prominent as (longtime criminal attorney) Darrow needed an attorney to represent him in criminal proceedings, then a man without a legal education or any education for that matter needed a lawyer just the same," is so awesomely obvious that I couldn't imagine anyone responding with a "nope".

His scandal and resignation... wow, I'm surprised that a retainer could be paid "for life" even if the lawyer becomes a judge. It should be a conflict of interest at least on the level of a politician owning a business that takes in tax dollars.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Federal Gov appoints judges to all superior and federal court positions in all provinces, from names put forth by each province.
> 
> Provincial Govs appoint judges to the inferior courts (Provincial Court and lower).
> 
> No judges are ever elected or endorsed (overtly) by political parties. I never hear any talk or controversy of judges ruling in certain ways because they were appointed by the Liberals or the Conservatives, or whatever. Once judges are appointed, there seems to be no political talk. Or so it seems to me.


Sap I suspect at least in part Canadian government differs from US government because at the time of origin, the US fought a war against the most powerful army on the planet at the time to obtain our independence, whereas Canada obtained her independence peacefully at a later time. Same ethnic backgrounds for both entities but different times and circumstances.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Australia is America's best friend?


I thought so ... oh well


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Reading... I find this to be an amazing picture of the Earps
> 
> View attachment 15472215


Interesting and didn't realize that much resemblance existed between the three brothers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Australia is America's best friend?


Whether true or not, you Bro Dog are definitely our best friend.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Also Roberts. He's sided on the left wing of the SC on a few recent rulings.


Definitely on a couple of the "knee jerk" decisions.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Ah...As long as you don't pee it like they do the export Corona.


No, we don't send you our piss. We're too kind. We send you those from our Kangaroos


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I thought so ... oh well


Yes of course. Australia sees America as a good friend. I have encountered plenty of good American people in my time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Whether true or not, you Bro Dog are definitely our best friend.


Gif master as usual


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Definitely on a couple of the "knee jerk" decisions.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Definitely on a couple of the "knee jerk" decisions.


I'm more fully convinced that cameras create stupidity.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gif master as usual


Thanks. My feeble attempts to express my states of mind at the times.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I agree, sadly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree that there is definitely hypocrisy going on. Politicians are always so short sighted. The Republicans in 2016 should have just been honest and said "Sorry Mr President, we control the Senate and we're not going to allow a vote until the election". But instead they tried to justify it and are now making themselves look silly with the reversal. There's apparently plenty of precedent for election year appointments when the President and Senate are of the SAME party and they should have just made that distinction in 2016 as well. If anyone thinks that if the President was Hillary and the Democrats controlled the Senate that they would be so gracious as to wait until the election to "let the people decide", I've got a bridge for sale in Brooklyn.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm more fully convinced that cameras create stupidity.


Cameras don't create stupidity; cameras merely illustrate stupidity.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Definitely on a couple of the "knee jerk" decisions.


I hope he zipped all the way up


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Cameras don't create stupidity; cameras merely illustrate stupidity.


I think it's tangential to famous last phrases such as "hold my beer" and "watch this"


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes of course. Australia sees America as a good friend. I have encountered plenty of good American people in my time.


It's worth noting that the Five Eyes are Australia, Canada, UK, NZ, and US. That agreement is a good measure of who our most trusted allies are.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I think it's tangential to famous last phrases such as "hold my beer" and "watch this"


GF

There's a whole subreddit that's a variant of "hold my beer". It's called "hold my cosmo" (as in cosmopolitan cocktail)








r/holdmycosmo


r/holdmycosmo: Girls failing at life in funny ways, usually drunk. Hold my cosmo aka HMC.




www.reddit.com


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I agree that there is definitely hypocrisy going on. Politicians are always so short sighted. The Republicans in 2016 should have just been honest and said "Sorry Mr President, we control the Senate and we're not going to allow a vote until the election". But instead they tried to justify it and are now making themselves look silly with the reversal. There's apparently plenty of precedent for election year appointments when the President and Senate are of the SAME party and they should have just made that distinction in 2016 as well. If anyone thinks that if the President was Hillary and the Democrats controlled the Senate that they would be so gracious as to wait until the election to "let the people decide", I've got a bridge for sale in Brooklyn.


If they had just given Garland a vote (which he would've lost anyway) then a lot of this rigamarole would be avoided. But they just HAD to thumb their nose at President Obama. Score...don't spike.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> If they had just given Garland a vote (which he would've lost anyway) then a lot of this rigamarole would be avoided. But they just HAD to thumb their nose at President Obama. Score...don't spike.


I agree with you. Like I said, simple honesty would've been the best policy but politicians have trouble with that concept. I imagine they probably had very high level meetings where they determined that no vote at all was less damaging than a vote where they had to vote against an otherwise qualified candidate.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Definitely on a couple of the "knee jerk" decisions.


#Godfrey: I used the term "knee jerk" decisions within the context of the friendship that existed between Supreme Court Justices Ginsberg and Scalia who were well known to be good friends, each liking and admiring the other even though each had different world views. Justice Scalia made the comment when both were being interviewed together at the same time that both he and Justice Ginsberg agreed on most cases but differed primarily "on the knee jerk opinions!" Both smiled at each other when said, and it was apparent to me from the facial expressions of both that they had mutual respect and affection for one another. IMHO WE COULD ALL LEARN FROM THEIR EXAMPLE!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I blame Abe Fortas. How do you go from being the hero in _Gideon v. Wainwright_ to resigning from SCOTUS?


If I remember right from Woodward's _The Brethren, _Fortas embarrassed himself when he appeared before the court in a couple of cases after he resigned...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Australia has Daria Gavrilova who likes it from behind.


Which is great since you won't have to look at her face either. Win-win!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Plus ACB was* incredibly effective and gracious* in her acceptance of the nomination to the Supreme Court. Regarding anything at all falling on her after her confirmation, I suspect we'll hear only crickets.


This.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Define cute.


She didn't stand trial for murdering her roommate.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I agree that there is definitely hypocrisy going on. Politicians are always so short sighted. The Republicans in 2016 should have just been honest and said "Sorry Mr President, we control the Senate and we're not going to allow a vote until the election". But instead they tried to justify it and are now making themselves look silly with the reversal. There's apparently plenty of precedent for election year appointments when the President and Senate are of the SAME party and they should have just made that distinction in 2016 as well. If anyone thinks that if the President was Hillary and the Democrats controlled the Senate that they would be so gracious as to wait until the election to "let the people decide", I've got a bridge for sale in Brooklyn.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I agree that there is definitely hypocrisy going on. Politicians are always so short sighted. The Republicans in 2016 should have just been honest and said "Sorry Mr President, we control the Senate and we're not going to allow a vote until the election". But instead they tried to justify it and are now making themselves look silly with the reversal. There's apparently plenty of precedent for election year appointments when the President and Senate are of the SAME party and they should have just made that distinction in 2016 as well. If anyone thinks that if the President was Hillary and the Democrats controlled the Senate that they would be so gracious as to wait until the election to "let the people decide", I've got a bridge for sale in Brooklyn.


I've already sold it. Was it to you??


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sometimes they aren't too bright...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Almost kickoff!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Almost kickoff!
> 
> View attachment 15472475


I haven't watched a minute of the NFL this season yet...and it feels good.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I agree with you. Like I said, simple honesty would've been the best policy but politicians have trouble with that concept. I imagine they probably had very high level meetings where they determined that no vote at all was less damaging than a vote where they had to vote against an otherwise qualified candidate.


It also seemed that prior to Bork (most of the time) the Senate confirmation was more a matter of form. The President usually got their way (heck even RBG was confirmed 96-3....and was even suggested as a nominee by Senator Orrin Hatch of Utah.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I've already sold it. Was it to you??


It seemed like such a good deal!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Time to get back to watches. Wearing this the last couple days:


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Time to get back to watches. Wearing this the last couple days:


Agreed&#8230; I haven't been able to take this one off. It's so damn light and comfortable.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Just read everyone's USA "friends" comments...LOL. I guess my perception re Israel is weighted slightly due to "the Middle East" but agree with everyone's comments.
> 
> This is pretty spot on "all things considered" and personally for this Republican +/-
> View attachment 15471985
> ...


Wait, was this "hottest non-american chicks"? 'Cause I agree, the aussies got the best (non-american)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Wait, was this "hottest non-american chicks"? 'Cause I agree, the aussies got the best (non-american)


Yes!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Getting a much needed hand wash










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which is great since you won't have to look at her face either. Win-win!


That's sad since she is pretty


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She didn't stand trial for murdering her roommate.
> 
> View attachment 15472447


Okay. What's new? Good looking people get away with murder.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Getting a much needed hand wash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and shiny


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Yes, it's called separation of powers to keep excessive power from falling into the hands of any one branch of US government. Brilliant plan devised by our founding fathers.


Brilliant indeed. If only the parties understood it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Sap I suspect at least in part Canadian government differs from US government because at the time of origin, the US fought a war against the most powerful army on the planet at the time to obtain our independence, whereas Canada obtained her independence peacefully at a later time. Same ethnic backgrounds for both entities but different times and circumstances.


Which is why we embraced British Common Law and the Parliamentary gov. System.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Brilliant indeed. If only the parties understood it.


The parties involved understand well the separation of powers and potential ways of subverting the process. I will say no more.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You'll get a shot at a blue OP41 if my AD comes through...


Speaking of which... What is your AD saying about supply of these?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Corn always* has an *even number of rows* on each *ear*. A *corn ear* is actually an inflorescence that produces nearly 1,000 female flowers. These flowers, or potential kernels, are arranged in an *even number of rows* (usually from 8 to about 22 *rows*). ... The average *ear of corn* has 800 kernels, arranged in 16 *rows*.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mrs BT's corn still being picked. Looks like a bumper crop.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Which is why we embraced British Common Law and the Parliamentary gov. System.


Yep, a major difference in our democratic forms of government. Remember the US rebelled against the crown; Canada didn't. Our head of state is elected by the people of each state through an electoral college whereas your head of state is chosen by parliament. US founding fathers were concerned of excessive power concentrated in the hands of too few. Hence our three branches of government with system of checks and balances.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Found this somewhat interesting altho no pic. Our nearby town very poor so only a doc or 2 own a tesla. A new Smithfield's restaurant (think BBQ and chicken) just opened. Lot of traffic passes through from raleigh to coast. The interesting part is they also included about 6 recharge stations clearly visible from highway.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> *Corn always* has an *even number of rows* on each *ear*. A *corn ear* is actually an inflorescence that produces nearly 1,000 female flowers. These flowers, or potential kernels, are arranged in an *even number of rows* (usually from 8 to about 22 *rows*). ... The average *ear of corn* has 800 kernels, arranged in 16 *rows*.


I should go back to my archaeology resources and see what the numbers were in pre-history. Eight or ten rows was pretty common for the thumb-sized ears. They had as few as 6-8 kernels per row.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes!


Yeah but can she play guitar??






She sorta has that Margot Robbie vibe going...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I was reading a book about seeds (and another about Apples & Pumpkins) to my 4.75 yr old niece yesterday and I kept asking her questions about the illustrations. She lives on about 50 acres with corn fields along one property boundary and they have chickens, ducks and goats...she KNOWS what corn is.

Me: _pointing to corn kernel_ Lydia, what's this?
Lydia: I don't know.
Me: Lydia, it comes on cobs and you eat it with your hands. You heat it up and it pops white & fluffy and you eat it while watching a movie.
Lydia: I don't know.
Me: There's a field of it growing right outside the house.
Lydia: Uncle ____, I don't want to answer questions...I just want you to read.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Found this somewhat interesting altho no pic. Our nearby town very poor so only a doc or 2 own a tesla. A new Smithfield's restaurant (think BBQ and chicken) just opened. Lot of traffic passes through from raleigh to coast. *The interesting part is they also included about 6 recharge stations clearly visible from highway.*


Just like how I would only pull off the highway to get gas and then probably grab a bite to eat, it makes sense to pull off for a 30-minute charge plus some food or shopping. High-power electric charging points are the new gas stations.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Just like how I would only pull off the highway to get gas and then probably grab a bite to eat, it makes sense to pull off for a 30-minute charge plus some food or shopping. High-power electric charging points are the new gas stations.


Course didn't have windshield cleaner.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of which... What is your AD saying about supply of these?


They haven't seen any blue or Tiffany OPs. Ditto the Kermit 2. Bummed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They haven't seen any blue or Tiffany OPs. Ditto the Kermit 2. Bummed.


Any Ops? That ugly mustard color seems to be turning up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Course didn't have windshield cleaner.


At some point within the past ten years, window squeegees have turned into absolute shyt. There must be some new supplier that makes them with this cheap-ass fake rubber that somehow smears water around the window instead of pushing it off the glass. I got so pissed off at one of them that I broke it in half and tossed it in the garbage can. It seems technically impossible to design a rubber flap that utterly fails to skim water off of glass, but that's what they did.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> At some point within the past ten years, window squeegees have turned into absolute shyt. There must be some new supplier that makes them with this cheap-ass fake rubber that somehow smears water around the window instead of pushing it off the glass. I got so pissed off at one of them that I broke it in half and tossed it in the garbage can. It seems technically impossible to design a rubber flap that utterly fails to skim water off of glass, but that's what they did.


Lmao


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Yep, a major difference in our democratic forms of government. Remember the US rebelled against the crown; Canada didn't. Our head of state is elected by the people of each state through an electoral college whereas your head of state is chosen by parliament. US founding fathers were concerned of excessive power concentrated in the hands of too few. Hence our three branches of government with system of checks and balances.


We've got three also: Executive, Legislative and Judiciary. Same idea - checks and balances.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah but can she play guitar??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> We've got three also: Executive, Legislative and Judiciary. Same idea - checks and balances.


You have a cute flag too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Any Ops? That ugly mustard color seems to be turning up.


Only OP41 that might get my attention is the black dial. But then the only watches I like these days are ones with black dials.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Only OP41 that might get my attention is the black dial. But then the only watches I like these days are ones with black dials.


Interesting.... Blue is all I'm interested in atm.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting.... Blue is all I'm interested in atm.


I've never been able to warm up to blue dial watches. My runner up color is white dial, specifically that lovely OP39W you rid yourself of awhile back.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I've never been able to warm up to blue dial watches. My runner up color is white dial, specifically that lovely OP39W you rid yourself of awhile back.


That's funny... Not


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> That's funny... Not


Gf

How do you like the theory that white being held for new explorer?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Should be here in a couple days.


Bet you keep that gif handy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Guesses?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Guesses?


OP41 blue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The parties involved understand well the separation of powers and potential ways of subverting the process. I will say no more.


Yup. No politics. WUS rule #7.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> *Corn always* has an *even number of rows* on each *ear*. A *corn ear* is actually an inflorescence that produces nearly 1,000 female flowers. These flowers, or potential kernels, are arranged in an *even number of rows* (usually from 8 to about 22 *rows*). ... The average *ear of corn* has 800 kernels, arranged in 16 *rows*.


Thanks. You learn something in OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That's funny... Not


Weren't meant to be funny. Interestingly enough I've never laid eyes on an OP39W. If so I might have bought one. I have waaay less sales resistance when I have the opportunity to actually handle a specific watch in which I have an interest.

Interestingly enough the only watch I think I've ever owned that has appreciated significantly over a brief period of time is my 116600 SD4K that I bought preowned during the second year of its brief less than 3 year run. Yesterday DavidSW had two listed for slightly under $15K and today only one is left standing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> How do you like the theory that white being held for new explorer?


You think white Explorer I next year? That I just might have to go for.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> It seemed like such a good deal!


Didn't you flip it at 2x msrp?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wasup bro's? Just dropping in to say hey. Had a good day gathered with the inlaws. Her sisters and husbands not her parents so it really was a good day. Lol. No wrist shot but snapped this before I put it on. Such a cool view.








And maybe one more of the neighbors vette.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah but can she play guitar??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know about her. But these girls are badass.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Should be here in a couple days.


Any hint forthcoming?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I was reading a book about seeds to my 4.5 yr old niece yesterday and I kept asking her questions about the illustrations. She lives on about 50 acres with corn fields along one property boundary and they have chickens, ducks and goats...she KNOWS what corn is.
> 
> Me: _pointing to corn kernwl_ Lydia, what's this?
> Lydia: I don't know.
> ...


Yup. Sounds like what a 5 year old would say.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You think white Explorer I next year? That I just might have to go for.


That idea has been floated on other thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Just like how I would only pull off the highway to get gas and then probably grab a bite to eat, it makes sense to pull off for a 30-minute charge plus some food or shopping. High-power electric charging points are the new gas stations.


So, if everyone were to go electric, the queue for the charging station will go round the block? Assuming that everyone takes 30 minutes, someone who arrived at lunch time may have to stay in the town if there's 20 cars ahead of him.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Any Ops? That ugly mustard color seems to be turning up.


A couple of black ones.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> At some point within the past ten years, window squeegees have turned into absolute shyt. There must be some new supplier that makes them with this cheap-ass fake rubber that somehow smears water around the window instead of pushing it off the glass. I got so pissed off at one of them that I broke it in half and tossed it in the garbage can. It seems technically impossible to design a rubber flap that utterly fails to skim water off of glass, but that's what they did.


There are less and less rubber trees giving up the raw material to make rubber?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You have a cute flag too.


If Australia did away with the union jack, we would probably have a boomerang in the flag. 😁


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, if everyone were to go electric, the queue for the charging station will go round the block? Assuming that everyone takes 30 minutes, someone who arrived at lunch time may have to stay in the town if there's 20 cars ahead of him.


Nah you just put a trailer hitch on your vehicle. Put generator and gas in containers on trailer. Pull off start generator and recharge.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting.... Blue is all I'm interested in atm.


Good answer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> How do you like the theory that white being held for new explorer?


That's possible. There was an old version of the Air King known as the reverse Explorer. It had a white dial, 3, 6, 9 indices.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup bro's? Just dropping in to say hey. Had a good day gathered with the inlaws. Her sisters and husbands not her parents so it really was a good day. Lol. No wrist shot but snapped this before I put it on. Such a cool view. [/IMG]
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al you might want to consider photoshopping out the serial number of that 572 or edit out the entire picture.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Nah you just put a trailer hitch on your vehicle. Put generator and gas in containers on trailer. Pull off start generator and recharge.


Trust you to come up with all the smart ideas.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A couple of black ones.


@59 there you go...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Should be here in a couple days.


Congrats! My "incoming" from a guy I bought a watch from in LA is still stuck in Sydney. It is probably serving a 14 day quarantine.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If Australia did away with the union jack, we would probably have a boomerang in the flag.


Or kangaroo.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> OP41 blue.


In the future, but no.

There was a hint in earlier posts....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Trust you to come up with all the smart ideas.


LOL... In my day I was known for solving problems differently. I spent a lot of time alone in the forest growing up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Or kangaroo.


This was the most popular alternative flag to the current union jack + southern cross.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats! My "incoming" from a guy I bought a watch from in LA is still stuck in Sydney. It is probably serving a 14 day quarantine.


14 day quarantines are so yesterday.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This was the most popular alternative flag to the current union jack + southern cross.
> 
> View attachment 15472920


What is that walk about?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> In the future, but no.
> 
> There was a hint in earlier posts....


Jman special.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If Australia did away with the union jack, we would probably have a boomerang in the flag.


Cool! Yeah, we got rid of the Red Ensign eons ago. Maybe a 'roo on the flag?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Big Al you might want to consider photoshopping out the serial number of that 572 or edit out the entire picture.


[/QUOTE]

I'm not sweating it man. I got the watch and all the original paperwork. Let the fakers fake away. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats! My "incoming" from a guy I bought a watch from in LA is still stuck in Sydney. It is probably serving a 14 day quarantine.


Ah......


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Or kangaroo.


NRA


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I'm not sweating it man. I got the watch and all the original paperwork. Let the fakers fake away. Lol

OoO Bro
Dirty south chapter
[/QUOTE]
Think he means like wearing a mask. More about protecting others?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not sweating it man. I got the watch and all the original paperwork. Let the fakers fake away. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter[/QUOTE]

I've been told for years not a good idea to post pictures of one's watch with serial number showing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> What is that walk about?


Oooo... we are not allowed to say that phrase "walk about". It is used as a derogatory term on the Aboriginals and they don't like it.

Traditionally, it meant a journey on foot taken by an Australian Aboriginal in order to live in the traditional manner. You sometimes find them wondering around in the bushes. It's a coming of age thing for them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My Batman on her wrist. She went home with it tonight.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oooo... we are not allowed to say that phrase "walk about". It is used as a derogatory term on the Aboriginals and they don't like it.
> 
> Traditionally, it meant a journey on foot taken by an Australian Aboriginal in order to live in the traditional manner. You sometimes find them wondering around in the bushes. It's a coming of age thing for them.


What do you call it now? Walking in the bushes?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

She said she didn't like Rolexes so much. She's changed her mind and it's her fave.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> What do you call it now? Walking in the bushes?


It's called "Walking away with someone else's BLNR".


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool! Yeah, we got rid of the Red Ensign eons ago. Maybe a 'roo on the flag?


Yeah, but I just realised that your coat of arms still got the crown atop of it. If we did away with the union jack, I would like the southern cross to remain but simplify the flag to be like what you guys have done.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, but I just realised that your coat of arms still got the crown atop of it. If we did away with the union jack, I would like the southern cross to remain but simplify the flag to be like what you guys have done.
> 
> View attachment 15472949


Nah, how about a big ol' 'Roo in the middle? Or a koala!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, how about a big ol' 'Roo in the middle? Or a koala!


Godfrey

Or a cassowary?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My Batman on her wrist. She went home with it tonight.


She crossed the line. Not the batman.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> What do you call it now? Walking in the bushes?


I don't even know. If I come across them in the wild, I will just refer to it as them going on a spirit walk.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My Batman on her wrist. She went home with it tonight.


Honestly, the watch is too big for her. Her wrist must be like 5.5"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, how about a big ol' 'Roo in the middle? Or a koala!


That's the RAAF rondel.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't even know. If I come across them in the wild, I will just refer to it as them going on a spirit walk.


I saw a girl in Billings MT doing a walk about. Think she was out of her mind on drugs. Circling every tree with her lips on the tree was a hint.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the RAAF rondel.
> 
> View attachment 15472962


Target?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, but I just realised that your coat of arms still got the crown atop of it. If we did away with the union jack, I would like the southern cross to remain but simplify the flag to be like what you guys have done.
> 
> View attachment 15472949


What's the red cogs?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Honestly, the watch is too big for her. Her wrist must be like 5.5"


All her watches are too big for her. That's how she likes it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> All her watches are too big for her. That's how she likes it.


Not touching that one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So is the new OP41 the same case as the BB41? Either way I really dig the BB41. Only thing I see wrong with it is the snowflake hand. The BB41 is a great piece imo. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> So is the new OP41 the same case as the BB41? Either way I really dig the BB41. Only thing I see wrong with it is the snowflake hand. The BB41 is a great piece imo.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


God let's hope not. Bb41 too thick.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> So is the new OP41 the same case as the BB41? Either way I really dig the BB41. Only thing I see wrong with it is the snowflake hand. The BB41 is a great piece imo.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Won't be the same case. Similar diameter only, if Rolex actually goes 41, but that's it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All this talk of countries, politics and allies reminded me of this -


A female CNN journalist heard about a very old Jewish man who had been going to the Western Wall to pray, twice a day, every day, for a long, long time.
So she went to check it out. She went to the Western Wall and there he was, walking slowly up to the holy site.
She watched him pray and after about 45 minutes, when he turned to leave, using a cane and moving very slowly, she approached him for an interview.
"Pardon me, sir, I'm Rebecca Smith from CNN. What's your name?
"Morris Feinberg," he replied.
"Sir, how long have you been coming to the Western Wall and praying?"
"For about 60 years."
"60 years! That's amazing! What do you pray for?"
"I pray for peace between the Christians, Jews and the Muslims."
"I pray for all the wars and all the hatred to stop."
"I pray for all our children to grow up safely as responsible adults and to love their fellow men."
"I pray that politicians tell us the truth and put the interests of the people ahead of their own interests."
"How do you feel after doing this for 60 years?"
"Like I'm talking to a wall”
🌈


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My Batman on her wrist. She went home with it tonight.


Nice white bedsheet 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> My Batman on her wrist. She went home with it tonight.


Not the Batman!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Target?


Oh, that would be the British.










Told them it was a bad idea but they wouldn't listen....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> My Batman on her wrist. She went home with it tonight.


Too big for her wrist. Looks better on yours.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> What's the red cogs?


Southern Cross. The constellation of stars visible from the southern hemisphere and commonly used by sea farers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Honestly, the watch is too big for her. Her wrist must be like 5.5"


#neverreadahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> All her watches are too big for her. That's how she likes it.


I get the feeling that she likes them big.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I saw a girl in Billings MT doing a walk about. Think she was out of her mind on drugs. Circling every tree with her lips on the tree was a hint.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, that would be the British.
> 
> View attachment 15472983
> 
> ...


Had that board game as a kid loved it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> All this talk of countries, politics and allies reminded me of this -
> 
> A female CNN journalist heard about a very old Jewish man who had been going to the Western Wall to pray, twice a day, every day, for a long, long time.
> So she went to check it out. She went to the Western Wall and there he was, walking slowly up to the holy site.
> ...


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Had that board game as a kid loved it
> View attachment 15472987


The Luftwaffe was no better. They had cross hairs for their insignia markings....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> All this talk of countries, politics and allies reminded me of this -
> 
> 🌈


Trivia fact and not sure if you guys are aware of this. The King of Jordan is a direct descendant of Prophet Mohammed and their family have been trying to keep the peace between all sides for centuries.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> My Batman on her wrist. She went home with it tonight.


Holy sleepover, Batman!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There are less and less rubber trees giving up the raw material to make rubber?


I wonder what really happened. They're definitely cheaper, and I think they're just molded as one single piece all the way from the handle to the wiper blade itself. Horrid, 100%. And cleaning my windshield at every gas stop became a habit during college in Farmsburg, USA.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Had that board game as a kid loved it
> View attachment 15472987


I remember that game! It was among my uncles' stuff at Grandma's house. The planes were on little plastic stands, right?

(edit) Ah, no, I must've been thinking of 144-scale model kits they made - but I also remember the board game plus the little simple planes it used for game pieces.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I wonder what really happened. They're definitely cheaper, and I think they're just molded as one single piece all the way from the handle to the wiper blade itself. Horrid, 100%. And cleaning my windshield at every gas stop became a habit during college in Farmsburg, USA.


It sure seems that way. The premium wipers last longer, but not in proportion to their cost.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I wonder what really happened. They're definitely cheaper, and I think they're just molded as one single piece all the way from the handle to the wiper blade itself. Horrid, 100%. And cleaning my windshield at every gas stop became a habit during college in Farmsburg, USA.


That's my observation as well. I had an old one for years and has only recently disintegrated. So I bought a new one and it's like some plasticised rubber. Scratches the glass....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She didn't stand trial for murdering her roommate.
> 
> View attachment 15472447


Twice

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Found this somewhat interesting altho no pic. Our nearby town very poor so only a doc or 2 own a tesla. A new Smithfield's restaurant (think BBQ and chicken) just opened. Lot of traffic passes through from raleigh to coast. The interesting part is they also included about 6 recharge stations clearly visible from highway.


Who paid for the recharge stations, the poor tax payers or the restaurant chain?

On the plus side, now the inhabitants will know where to find their docs 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. Sounds like what a 5 year old would say.


Or like asking your young kids what they did in school today?

I don't know.

Well, what did you have for lunch?

Spissgetti!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There are less and less rubber trees giving up the raw material to make rubber?


I've heard that Vietnam is stockpiling rubber 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Our government is no better than the people running it, whichever branch. Right now we are at a crossroad that could go either way.


NO system is better than the people running it. Since there's no perfect peoples anywhere, there's no perfect system.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If Australia did away with the union jack, we would probably have a boomerang in the flag.


What did the Kiwi's finally decide upon?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Big Al you might want to consider photoshopping out the serial number of that 572 or edit out the entire picture.


[/QUOTE]

Too late, I've already reported to Interpol that my new Panerai was stolen 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> LOL... In my day I was known for solving problems differently. I spent a lot of time alone in the forest growing up.


That would explain the kernel counting 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This was the most popular alternative flag to the current union jack + southern cross.
> 
> View attachment 15472920


Looks like something an African country might choose.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oooo... we are not allowed to say that phrase "walk about". It is used as a derogatory term on the Aboriginals and they don't like it.
> 
> Traditionally, it meant a journey on foot taken by an Australian Aboriginal in order to live in the traditional manner. You sometimes find them wondering around in the bushes. It's a coming of age thing for them.


What do they say nowadays? Drive about in a rusty truck?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> What did the Kiwi's finally decide upon?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


They decided to keep the Union Jack. Their flag looks like ours is except they don't have the six sided star on the bottom left below the Union Jack and their southern cross is red. In fact, most of the pacific island nations have similar looking flags and one needs to carefully observe the insignia on the bottom right.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like something an African country might choose.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


It depends on who designed it


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My Batman on her wrist. She went home with it tonight.


Sorry to hear about the breakup.

What, you haven't been told 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She said she didn't like Rolexes so much. She's changed her mind and it's her fave.


She and Mrs Jman would make an interesting pair.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> What do they say nowadays? Drive about in a rusty truck?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> All her watches are too big for her. That's how she likes it.


Waaay toooo easy

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not touching that one.


nra

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Recently I have more work and a little less time for you Brothers OoO. I wish you a nice day!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

May your work fly swiftly that you may return to your brethren!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Recently I have more work and a little less time for you Brothers OoO. I wish you a nice day!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tiffany (neither one) is not happy today, so going with this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany (neither one) is not happy today, so going with this.
> 
> View attachment 15473505


Godfrey.

On second thought, this might be more appropriate...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This should cheer me up...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany (neither one) is not happy today, so going with this.
> 
> View attachment 15473505


i would want one of those


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This should cheer me up...
> 
> View attachment 15473525


i would also like one of those


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> On second thought, this might be more appropriate...
> 
> View attachment 15473517


i wouldnt want one of those


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mom found this old thing at the back of the dresser drawer - belongs to my father. He wants me to fix it and gift it to my son.

Ran for a bit after winding so I suppose a full movement service should suffice.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> I agree that there is definitely hypocrisy going on. Politicians are always so short sighted. The Republicans in 2016 should have just been honest and said "Sorry Mr President, we control the Senate and we're not going to allow a vote until the election". But instead they tried to justify it and are now making themselves look silly with the reversal. There's apparently plenty of precedent for election year appointments when the President and Senate are of the SAME party and they should have just made that distinction in 2016 as well. If anyone thinks that if the President was Hillary and the Democrats controlled the Senate that they would be so gracious as to wait until the election to "let the people decide", I've got a bridge for sale in Brooklyn.


Well said!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This should cheer me up...
> 
> View attachment 15473525


Would you believe that I still haven't seen that movie?

Yet I still believe that this single scene is what kicked her career into full speed.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Would you believe that I still haven't seen that movie?
> 
> Yet I still believe that this single scene is what kicked her career into full speed.


Did she become a jockey?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Did she become a jockey?


No, but she went skinny dipping not long afterwards.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> No, but she went skinny dipping not long afterwards.


That's not very jockey-like.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That's not very jockey-like.


Maybe not in Canuckistan!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I need a recommendation from my OoO bros.

I had to pay more than $750 in income taxes last year.

I had to pay income taxes every year for the last 18 years.

I never got a $74 million tax refund.

I need a new accountant.

Anyone?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Who paid for the recharge stations, the poor tax payers or the restaurant chain?
> 
> On the plus side, now the inhabitants will know where to find their docs
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The restaurant chain... All private.. Course remember I don't live in Cali yet.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I need a recommendation from my OoO bros.
> 
> I had to pay more than $750 in income taxes last year.
> 
> ...


You might need a new job.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I need a recommendation from my OoO bros.
> 
> I had to pay more than $750 in income taxes last year.
> 
> ...


There's a job up for grabs 3rd of November.

Just apply for the job as an Independent


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You might need a new job.


Would I have to actually work at the new job?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> There's a job up for grabs 3rd of November.
> 
> Just apply for the job as an Independent


Other than having a chef on call 24/7 and never having to deal with traffic jams, not much upside with that gig.

Although I have seen tons of cute interns...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of cute...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> You might need a new job.


Hopefully we will put someone out of his job on Nov 3rd.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Other than having a chef on call 24/7 and never having to deal with traffic jams, not much upside with that gig.
> 
> Although I have seen tons of cute interns...


Sure lots of upside. Half the country will love you. The other half, well not so much but let's focus on the positives.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

A LA friend of mine just got his Tiffany OP... looks so good!


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFr80AknOpm/


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would I have to actually work at the new job?


No


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I'm voting against current Governor of NC. Unlikely but I have hope.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Hopefully we will put someone out of his job on Nov 3rd.


LOL your vote doesn't even count.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Any of my American friends have a recommendation on a book about the writing of the constitution? 
I've read plenty of history including the revolution but realizing how great the constitution was I've read very little about the event and the men.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

For you 59


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Other than having a chef on call 24/7 and never having to deal with traffic jams, not much upside with that gig.
> 
> Although I have seen tons of cute interns...


You get your own helicopter and airplane .... and get to grab the interns by the puzkit....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> You get your own helicopter and airplane .... and get to grab the interns by the puzkit....


Or maybe a BJ


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Or maybe a BJ


or a combination thereof... ;-)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> No, but she went skinny dipping not long afterwards.


Different movies I think.

Career Opportunities 
The Hot Spot


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I need a recommendation from my OoO bros.
> 
> I had to pay more than $750 in income taxes last year.
> 
> ...


And I never made $83,000 per month working for a Ukrainian oil company with zero experience. I must need a more important dad.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Any of my American friends have a recommendation on a book about the writing of the constitution?
> I've read plenty of history including the revolution but realizing how great the constitution was I've read very little about the event and the men.


The Federalist Papers?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> For you 59
> View attachment 15473793











Wearing this one today instead of my Explorer I.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

@kiwi71 my Greg Stevens Design Ultimate Brown 22/22 120/70 custom strap just arrived in today's mail. Perfect for a black dial Panerai watch. Pictures do not come close to doing justice to the leather used. Have you received yours yet?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> @kiwi71 my Greg Stevens Design Ultimate Brown 22/22 120/70 custom strap just arrived in today's mail. Perfect for a black dial Panerai watch. Pictures do not come close to doing justice to the leather used. Have you received yours yet?


Very nice! I have not received mine yet. Hopefully soon. Maybe he gave you the repeat customer VIP treatment?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Very nice! I have not received mine yet. Hopefully soon. Maybe he gave you the repeat customer VIP treatment?


Thanks. Greg doesn't announce when he sends. We placed our orders same time. Yours might be hung up in transit.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> LOL your vote doesn't even count.


That's unfortunately true. LOL Should have kept my residency in FL and make my impact!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> That's unfortunately true. LOL Should have kept my residency in FL and make my impact!


Makes you feel any better...my Daddy never voted in his life. Was never a need for him. Passed in 2013.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany (neither one) is not happy today, so going with this.
> 
> View attachment 15473505


BSF, BSFing

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> And I never made $83,000 per month working for a Ukrainian oil company with zero experience. I must need a more important dad.


I once got $10 for coming second in a beauty pageant. I can help you out

Bro of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had coffee with my lady friend today. She still has it. Wouldn't give it back "just yet".


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> For you 59
> View attachment 15473793


And for you bro BT 
Obviously it's still night time here...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Hopefully we will put someone out of his job on Nov 3rd.


Keep hope alive. At least another 4 years.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Any of my American friends have a recommendation on a book about the writing of the constitution?
> I've read plenty of history including the revolution but realizing how great the constitution was I've read very little about the event and the men.


No recommendations but that would be interesting. Truly a collaborative effort of some brilliant minds.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> And I never made $83,000 per month working for a Ukrainian oil company with zero experience. I must need a more important dad.


That's a touché response. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Any of my American friends have a recommendation on a book about the writing of the constitution?
> I've read plenty of history including the revolution but realizing how great the constitution was I've read very little about the event and the men.


Can't make any specific recs but I would imagine some good info would be in any bio of James Madison.

More generally, I stand in awe of what our Founding Fathers was able to put into one document. The prescience, the contemplation of potential issues, the fact that it's still relevant after all these years, etc. You can get all the legislators from the last 50 years together and they'd be lucky to come up with the title...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> You get your own helicopter and airplane .... and get to grab the interns by the puzkit....


Just make sure no one has any tape running...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Or maybe a BJ


Ok, the job's looking much better.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. *Greg doesn't announce when he sends.* We placed our orders same time. Yours might be hung up in transit.


Sounds exactly like the Rolex model...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> BSF, BSFing
> 
> Bro of OoO


I'm small fires compared to Brother Pongster.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I once got $10 for coming second in a beauty pageant. I can help you out
> 
> Bro of OoO


Congratulations, that truly is a special accomplishment. And 1st place must've been quite a looker.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't make any specific recs but I would imagine some good info would be in any bio of James Madison.
> 
> More generally, I stand in awe of what our Founding Fathers was able to put into one document. The prescience, the contemplation of potential issues, the fact that it's still relevant after all these years, etc. You can get all the legislators from the last 50 years together and they'd be lucky to come up with the title...


interested in all of them... my son in laws ancestor was a signer but doubt involved in writing

agree on last 50 years or maybe more ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Keep hope alive. At least another 4 years.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hope?? I got yer Hope right here.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't make any specific recs but I would imagine some good info would be in any bio of James Madison.
> 
> More generally, I stand in awe of what our Founding Fathers was able to put into one document. *The prescience, the contemplation of potential issues, the fact that it's still relevant after all these years, etc*. You can get all the legislators from the last 50 years together and they'd be lucky to come up with the title...


I've got a coworker that I have occasional political discussions with. Sometimes he asks, "Why can't we do this? Why can't we do that?" I explain why we never could do so-and-so since 1787, or which amendment since then covered it, and what would happen if we _did_ do it. Every time, he thinks about it some more and realizes, "Yeah, it would be pretty awful..."


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Keep hope alive. At least another 4 years.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well on the bright side, donnie is guaranteed NOT to be President any more no matter what happens on January 20, 2025; 1,575 days from now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> interested in all of them... my son in laws dad was a signer but doubt involved in writing


FIFY.

You met Alexander Hamilton?? 😋


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Makes you feel any better...my Daddy never voted in his life. Was never a need for him. Passed in 2013.


My Dad was passionate about politics and voted in every election, big and small. He passed in 2002.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Congratulations, that truly is a special accomplishment. And 1st place must've been quite a looker.


That's her after she win the comp and after she lost half her weight.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm small fires compared to Brother Pongster.
> 
> View attachment 15474173


That would make the rest of us cannon fodder

Although Pongster does have a nice collection of straps 

Brother of OoO


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hope?? I got yer Hope right here.
> 
> View attachment 15474176












Hottest press secretary ever! (credit where credit is due)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> My Dad was passionate about politics and voted in every election, big and small. He passed in 2002.


Mine was too in a negative way...but NC was solid Democrat before civil rights and solid Republican Nixon on until current times when it's purple. So he saw no need to bother.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Mine was too in a negative way...but NC was solid Democrat before civil rights and solid Republican Nixon on until current times when it's purple. So he saw no need to bother.


My Dad was born/raised in Cuba, left when Castro came to power but like most Cubans of that older generation, absolutely hated Dems. He voted straight R's up and down the ballot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Hottest press secretary ever! (credit where credit is due)


Yeah, but can she play guitar??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> ...
> Hottest press secretary ever! (credit where credit is due)


Not a fan of Ari?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> My Dad was born/raised in Cuba, left when Castro came to power but like most Cubans of that older generation, absolutely hated Dems. He voted straight R's up and down the ballot.


How old was he when he passed away?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Had coffee with my lady friend today. She still has it. Wouldn't give it back "just yet".


That BLNR looks grotesque on her wrist. Almost as bad as the POS1 looked on Dick Mui's wrist. You must get it back ASAP. If she is intent on a Rolex, I recommend an OP34.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Congratulations, that truly is a special accomplishment. And 1st place must've been quite a looker.











Third place?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Mine was too in a negative way...but NC was solid Democrat before civil rights and solid Republican Nixon on until current times when it's purple. So he saw no need to bother.


Solid South ... until it wasn't.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just make sure no one has any tape running...


Actually that doesn't matter. There was a tape.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> My Dad was born/raised in Cuba, left when Castro came to power but like most Cubans of that older generation, absolutely hated Dems. He voted straight R's up and down the ballot.


We've got this amazing Cuban man in our congregation who had me bawling like an infant hearing the struggles he went through to escape. His father & brother were both killed and he just evaded capture by being warned they were coming for him too. Love me some Bro Lopez.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Congratulations, that truly is a special accomplishment. And 1st place must've been quite a looker.


Yeah, she had more teeth than Bro Gun.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

NEW crush!








CNBC markets reporter Kate Rooney.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Well on the bright side, donnie is guaranteed NOT to be President any more no matter what happens on January 20, 2025; 1,575 days from now.


Didn't Trumpy lament that he could be president for potentially only 2 terms? He might try to change the Constitution before his 2nd term is up.... if he gets in again.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> That BLNR looks grotesque on her wrist. Almost as bad as the POS1 looked on Dick Mui's wrist. You must get it back ASAP. If she is intent on a Rolex, I recommend an OP34.


I must agree.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't Trumpy lament that he could be president for potentially only 2 terms? He might try to change the Constitution before his 2nd term is up.... if he gets in again.


I try not to say much but that's silly talk...it's not very easy to pass a constitutional amendment

The Twenty-second *Amendment* (*Amendment* XXII) to the United States Constitution limits to *two* the number of times a person is eligible for election to the office of President of the United States, and also sets additional eligibility conditions for presidents who succeed to the unexpired *terms* of their predecessors.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

In re books about the writing of the Constitution...I can't believe that I didn't have any auto-recommendations other than the Federalist Papers (but that really isn't about the writing). A quick internet search results in a book called "Summer of 1787: the Men who invented the Constitution." I also saw this:










One of the most interesting facts about the U.S. Constitution? Most people (before "Hamilton" of course) didn't realize that Jefferson wasn't there. He was in France. He did write back & forth with Madison quite a bit though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I try not to say much but that's silly talk...it's not very easy to pass a constitutional amendment
> 
> The Twenty-second *Amendment* (*Amendment* XXII) to the United States Constitution limits to *two* the number of times a person is eligible for election to the office of President of the United States, and also sets additional eligibility conditions for presidents who succeed to the unexpired *terms* of their predecessors.


Of course it's silly talk!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> In re books about the writing of the Constitution...I can't believe that I didn't have any auto-recommendations other than the Federalist Papers (but that really isn't about the writing). A quick internet search results in a book called "Summer of 1787: the Men who invented the Constitution." I also saw this:
> 
> View attachment 15474295
> 
> ...


Thanks will look at those...did find one on Amazon that might be interesting too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Of course it's silly talk!


 repeating silly talk is silly... course considering the age of these yahoos (no offense 59) , fill in the *__*.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Hottest press secretary ever! (credit where credit is due)


And she is incredibly sharp. Pretty blonde that sharp is a unicorn. But she may be a natural brunette.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> And she is incredibly sharp. Pretty blonde that sharp is a unicorn. But she may be a natural brunette.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm not sure about the nose.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't Trumpy lament that he could be president for potentially only 2 terms? He might try to change the Constitution before his 2nd term is up.... if he gets in again.


The genius of this guy is he trolls the media and the Dems on purpose. If things calm down, he will throw haymakers like that just to choke them up again. Is it a good strategy? We will see I suppose.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm not sure about the nose.


I can't get past that. I mean she's a press secretary not an Instagram model. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> repeating silly talk is silly... course considering the age of these yahoos (no offense 59) , fill in the *__*.


If we didn't repeat silly talk, OoO would only have a few pages and there would be no SoOoO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> If we didn't repeat silly talk, OoO would only have a few pages and there would be no SoOoO.


good point


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> The genius of this guy is he trolls the media and the Dems on purpose. If things calm down, he will throw haymakers like that just to choke them up again. Is it a good strategy? We will see I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ummmmm......... nevermind.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Would you believe that I still haven't seen that movie?
> 
> Yet I still believe that this single scene is what kicked her career into full speed.


which movie is this? And who is this actress?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't make any specific recs but I would imagine some good info would be in any bio of James Madison.
> 
> More generally, I stand in awe of what our Founding Fathers was able to put into one document. The prescience, the contemplation of potential issues, the fact that it's still relevant after all these years, etc. You can get all the legislators from the last 50 years together and they'd be lucky to come up with the title...


what i like about the American Constitution is the foresight that they knew they were not creating a perfect document and allowed the possibility of amendments/revision. That makes it perfect for me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually that doesn't matter. There was a tape.


Oh Lordy....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> And she is incredibly sharp. Pretty blonde that sharp is a unicorn. But she may be a natural brunette.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


only one way to find out


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> And she is incredibly sharp.* Pretty blonde that sharp is a unicorn.* But she may be a natural brunette.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Probably a dude


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> which movie is this? And who is this actress?


Jennifer Connelly, _Career Opportunities_ (1991, I think)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> only one way to find out


Not necessarily, I dated a girl many years ago who dyed her hair red, and not just on her head.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Jennifer Connelly, _Career Opportunities_ (1991, I think)


She'll be 50 in December.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Jennifer Connelly, _Career Opportunities_ (1991, I think)


that's Jennifer Connelly? Didnt recognize her. Was just watching her in Snow Piercer. Still lovely.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a fan of Ari?
> 
> View attachment 15474220


Let's just say he had an easier job than poor Kayleigh.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> How old was he when he passed away?


He was 83


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't Trumpy lament that he could be president for potentially only 2 terms? He might try to change the Constitution before his 2nd term is up.... if he gets in again.


Getting an amendment passed is nearly impossible in the best of times. During these deeply divided times, it's not happening.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Not necessarily, I dated a girl many years ago who dyed her hair red, and not just on her head.


How did you know that? Did it stain your face?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> The genius of this guy is he trolls the media and the Dems on purpose. If things calm down, he will throw haymakers like that just to choke them up again. Is it a good strategy? We will see I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Speaking of geniuses...










OK, OK and a Biden gaffe meme too...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> Getting an amendment passed is nearly impossible in the best of times. During these deeply divided times, it's not happening.


Which is why there is such hyper-contention over SCOTUS. It has the power to do the things the legislators can't/won't/are too chicken to do. Lose a vote over an issue you feel strongly about? Find a test case with standing and GO FOR IT!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> How did you know that? Did it stain your face?


Lol, watched her do it actually.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol, watched her do it actually.


And you didn't offer to help?!?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> She'll be 50 in December.


My age!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol, watched her do it actually.


Bet that was on your bucket list!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Bet that was on your bucket list!


Was in my late 20s, wasn't really thinking of bucket lists at the time. She was a lot of fun while it lasted. Tried a few new things with her. She actually appeared in one of those Playboy college editions they used to do.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Holy crap. New Apple store just opened up in Singapore. I need to go buy some earphones or something.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Ummmmm......... nevermind.


I've been following his tweets for almost 4yrs now and then watching CNN for the reactions. I really don't like the guy but admire his tactics and antics. I try not to let feelings corrupt my decisions.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Probably a dude
> 
> View attachment 15474348


I thought about that exact chart as I was typing. Lol

If she came out as trans would be a kingpin move for her boss.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> that's Jennifer Connelly? Didnt recognize her. Was just watching her in Snow Piercer. Still lovely.


godfrey

i suppose that movie was the opportunity that launched her career


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Not necessarily, I dated a girl many years ago who dyed her hair red, and not just on her head.


but wouldnt one's true colors still show 

i never dyed so i have no idea


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

First time to watch MNF in a while. Chris Berman has grown old since i saw him last. Wow.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Have to admit - been wearing the IWC LPP almost daily since I got it. Pretty smitten.

Just had my AD order some links for me.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I'm not sure about the nose.


I just assumed it grew larger every time she lied.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I just assumed it grew larger every time she lied.


Just imagine humans had evolved with that trait .... lol


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Just imagine humans had evolved with that trait .... lol


It'd honestly be hilarious.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey, anyone do any hiking? The wife and I are starting to hike more again now that the weather has gotten better for it. I've noticed that my ankles kinda suck but I also don't want to wear full hiking boots. I did a good amount of research (about 3 hours or so) over the last two days trying to figure out what type of boot to work out.

I have wide feet so I ended up buying 2 pairs of Oboz Bridger mid rise hiking shoes to find my size (11.5W and 12W). I probably should've asked OoO first, but I am assuming that a mid rise hiking shoe is a better option to a boot for someone that isn't heavy backpacking or doing any insane hikes, right?

I rolled my ankle with my trail running shoes the last couple of hikes and I really can't end up hurting myself early and missing out on much of the season again. Last year we didn't hike much with the wedding and the honeymoon but the year before, I really f'd up my ankle and had to lay off of it most of the fall.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> but wouldnt one's true colors still show
> 
> i never dyed so i have no idea


Eventually


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, anyone do any hiking? The wife and I are starting to hike more again now that the weather has gotten better for it. I've noticed that my ankles kinda suck but I also don't want to wear full hiking boots. I did a good amount of research (about 3 hours or so) over the last two days trying to figure out what type of boot to work out.
> 
> I have wide feet so I ended up buying 2 pairs of Oboz Bridger mid rise hiking shoes to find my size (11.5W and 12W). I probably should've asked OoO first, but I am assuming that a mid rise hiking shoe is a better option to a boot for someone that isn't heavy backpacking or doing any insane hikes, right?
> 
> I rolled my ankle with my trail running shoes the last couple of hikes and I really can't end up hurting myself early and missing out on much of the season again. Last year we didn't hike much with the wedding and the honeymoon but the year before, I really f'd up my ankle and had to lay off of it most of the fall.


Here! We've been hiking a lot more on the weekends with all this free time. I've been using these...










It offers good traction and comfort, which were my priorities. The little I know is that a hiking shoe is usually better for normal hikes since they are generally lighter, offers more flex, more comfortable and more breathable than a boot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> How did you know that? Did it stain your face?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, anyone do any hiking? The wife and I are starting to hike more again now that the weather has gotten better for it. I've noticed that my ankles kinda suck but I also don't want to wear full hiking boots. I did a good amount of research (about 3 hours or so) over the last two days trying to figure out what type of boot to work out.
> 
> I have wide feet so I ended up buying 2 pairs of Oboz Bridger mid rise hiking shoes to find my size (11.5W and 12W). I probably should've asked OoO first, but I am assuming that a mid rise hiking shoe is a better option to a boot for someone that isn't heavy backpacking or doing any insane hikes, right?
> 
> I rolled my ankle with my trail running shoes the last couple of hikes and I really can't end up hurting myself early and missing out on much of the season again. Last year we didn't hike much with the wedding and the honeymoon but the year before, I really f'd up my ankle and had to lay off of it most of the fall.


It's been killing me not to go backpacking this year. Regardless of the travel problem, I'm pinned down by work. Anyway, I'm lucky to be in hilly neighborhood, so I go for 500-1500 feet of elevation gain every day (most days 500-750, 1000 or more 2-3 times per week). I always recommend going for the lightest shoe you can tolerate. I used to wear mid-rise, but haven't worn anything but have worn mostly lows in the last 7-8 years, even for carrying heavy weights. Fit is everything, and feet your size are tough, so go with anything that fits. Quite a few Oboz models are good for a wide forefoot. With a history of ankle problems, trekking poles could come in handy for reducing wear and tear and self arrest if you start losing stability.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I've been following his tweets for almost 4yrs now and then watching CNN for the reactions. I really don't like the guy but admire his tactics and antics. I try not to let feelings corrupt my decisions.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not sure if they are tactics. But the dems do go nuts easily over his ****e so I can see him goading them.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I need a recommendation from my OoO bros.
> 
> I had to pay more than $750 in income taxes last year.
> 
> ...


Or you can park your money in "not even on the friend/enemy list" Singapore. I heard it's a great tax haven 😉


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mav said:


> A LA friend of mine just got his Tiffany OP... looks so good!
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFr80AknOpm/


Tiffany doesn't go well with hairy wrist 😅


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> or a combination thereof... ;-)


Does the job allows taking golden showers on the bed?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I've been sitting here seeing the absolute madness on FB in re SCOTUS/Upcoming election and here are my non-political, bi-partisan conclusions:

1. Elections DO have consequences;
2. If you're in a body that can essentially change its own rules...be VERY careful how & when you decide to do it;
3. Always. Always remember that "playing hardball" will always come back to kick you in the butt. It might not even be while you're still in office...but it WILL come back to kick someone's butt.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

People seem to forget that the US survived the war of 1812, the war between the states, ww1, ww2, and a host of other real threats to survival. A Catholic judge nominee (of which 4-5 sitting judges are of that faith already, big whoop), a showman president, and twitter madness ain't nothing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> People seem to forget that the US survived the war of 1812, the war between the states, ww1, ww2, and a host of other real threats to survival. A Catholic judge nominee (of which 4-5 sitting judges are of that faith already, big whoop), a showman president, and twitter madness ain't nothing.


Thanks for putting it all in perspective. No doubt your country will survive many more challenges.

When you say "twitter madness" though, I don't think we can diminish the advent of the internet/social media/instant-consequence-shame phenomenon as just another as just another little hiccup in the social fabric. Not that WW1 or WW2 were little hiccups. Well, you know what I mean.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks for putting it all in perspective. No doubt your country will survive many more challenges.
> 
> When you say "twitter madness" though, I don't think we can diminish the advent of the internet/social media/instant-consequence-shame phenomenon as just another as just another little hiccup in the social fabric. Not that WW1 or WW2 were little hiccups. Well, you know what I mean.


Don't remind me...I've come to regret what little I had to do with it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey guys, look who dropped by?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey guys, look who dropped by?
> 
> View attachment 15474552


He's still lurking but still not engaging.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> He's still lurking but still not engaging.


c'mon sport, c'mon @sportura, be a sport and join in!

You know you're always welcomed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> c'mon sport, c'mon @sportura, be a sport and join in!
> 
> You know you're always welcomed.


Godfrey. I am running on desktop at the moment and I just realised that I am closing in on 22,000 posts!!! This is crazy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> He's still lurking but still not engaging.


Umm... I think I may have just found a new word to describe someone lurking around the forums but not participating....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, anyone do any hiking? The wife and I are starting to hike more again now that the weather has gotten better for it. I've noticed that my ankles kinda suck but I also don't want to wear full hiking boots. I did a good amount of research (about 3 hours or so) over the last two days trying to figure out what type of boot to work out.
> 
> I have wide feet so I ended up buying 2 pairs of Oboz Bridger mid rise hiking shoes to find my size (11.5W and 12W). I probably should've asked OoO first, but I am assuming that a mid rise hiking shoe is a better option to a boot for someone that isn't heavy backpacking or doing any insane hikes, right?
> 
> I rolled my ankle with my trail running shoes the last couple of hikes and I really can't end up hurting myself early and missing out on much of the season again. Last year we didn't hike much with the wedding and the honeymoon but the year before, I really f'd up my ankle and had to lay off of it most of the fall.


+1 to what BW said.

But I'll add a caveat that a boot will help avoid rolling your ankle again. My sister hikes for her job, basically, and boots n' poles are part of her standard gear.

Like you found out, going fast can increase the chances of getting hurt, so just keep it steady and always watch your footing.

I'd also say to get stiff soles. I've got both trail shoes and boots (Saucony and Eddie Bauer, iirc) and their common feature is super-stiff sole plates. I think my military boots have steel shanks, too. Looks like your new Oboz have a similar idea, so they should be okay.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I agree on the stiff soles. Sole plates help on rocky and uneven terrain, and carrying more weight calls for more stiffness.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Don't remind me...I've come to regret what little I had to do with it.


Yeah. Thanks a lot.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> *I once got $10 for coming second in a beauty pageant.* I can help you out
> 
> Bro of OoO


Way too easy


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Mom found this old thing at the back of the dresser drawer - belongs to my father. He wants me to fix it and gift it to my son.
> 
> Ran for a bit after winding so I suppose a full movement service should suffice.


711 movement?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Way too easy


...just like your _cherished female of your relation_


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Hopefully we will put someone out of his job on Nov 3rd.


But think of all of the unfortunate people working for him that will have to explain a four year gap on their resumes with no job listed.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> ...just like your _cherished female of your relation_


LOL









12 Signs That You're in a Highly Cherished Relationship


How much support and affection are you getting in your relationship? Discover 12 signs that will show if you are really in a highly cherished relationship.




www.lifehack.org


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't Trumpy lament that he could be president for potentially only 2 terms? He might try to change the Constitution before his 2nd term is up.... if he gets in again.


If his buddy Putin can ... just say, yes you can.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> And she is incredibly sharp. Pretty blonde that sharp is a unicorn. But she may be a natural brunette.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Do tell?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I've been following his tweets for almost 4yrs now and then watching CNN for the reactions. I really don't like the guy but admire his tactics and antics. I try not to let feelings corrupt my decisions.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not sure if he has tactics or strategy behind what's he tweets or does, other than entertaining his base, enraging his haters and providing material for CNN and late night comedians. It's more like this...










?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I've been f*ollowing his tweets for almost 4yrs* now and then watching CNN for the reactions. I really don't like the guy but admire his tactics and antics. I try not to let feelings corrupt my decisions.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dang, when do you have the time


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> 711 movement?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Omega caliber 1481. I believe it's the same as the caliber 2481 used by Tissot as well, but the Omega version looks better finished.









Tissot Navigator Automatic ref. 44646-3X – 52Mondayz, week #38


Tissot Navigator Automatic reference 44646-3X dating from 1974 with the 21 jewels caliber 2481 – 52Mondayz, week #38




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, anyone do any hiking? The wife and I are starting to hike more again now that the weather has gotten better for it. I've noticed that my ankles kinda suck but I also don't want to wear full hiking boots. I did a good amount of research (about 3 hours or so) over the last two days trying to figure out what type of boot to work out.
> 
> I have wide feet so I ended up buying 2 pairs of Oboz Bridger mid rise hiking shoes to find my size (11.5W and 12W). I probably should've asked OoO first, but I am assuming that a mid rise hiking shoe is a better option to a boot for someone that isn't heavy backpacking or doing any insane hikes, right?
> 
> I rolled my ankle with my trail running shoes the last couple of hikes and I really can't end up hurting myself early and missing out on much of the season again. Last year we didn't hike much with the wedding and the honeymoon but the year before, I really f'd up my ankle and had to lay off of it most of the fall.


I like to wear Hanwag boots for hiking









Hanwag Home


Here you’ll find a wide range of trekking and mountaineering shoes made to last. Hanwag carries on the proud tradition of Bavarian craftsmanship since 1921.




www.hanwag.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Omega caliber 1481. I believe it's the same as the caliber 2481 used by Tissot as well, but the Omega version looks better finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked because the case looks like my De Ville from 1969 with the 711 movement. Supposedly one of (if not the) thinnest movements at the time. Mine needs to be serviced.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I asked because the case looks like my De Ville from 1969 with the 711 movement. Supposedly one of (if not the) thinnest movements at the time. Mine needs to be serviced.
> 
> View attachment 15474704
> View attachment 15474707


Mine is definitely thick compared to yours 
#twhs


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, anyone do any hiking? The wife and I are starting to hike more again now that the weather has gotten better for it. I've noticed that my ankles kinda suck but I also don't want to wear full hiking boots. I did a good amount of research (about 3 hours or so) over the last two days trying to figure out what type of boot to work out.
> 
> I have wide feet so I ended up buying 2 pairs of Oboz Bridger mid rise hiking shoes to find my size (11.5W and 12W). I probably should've asked OoO first, but I am assuming that a mid rise hiking shoe is a better option to a boot for someone that isn't heavy backpacking or doing any insane hikes, right?
> 
> I rolled my ankle with my trail running shoes the last couple of hikes and I really can't end up hurting myself early and missing out on much of the season again. Last year we didn't hike much with the wedding and the honeymoon but the year before, I really f'd up my ankle and had to lay off of it most of the fall.


Vivobarefoot. Might take some getting used to as there is little/no drop, i.e. the heel isn't raised as much as in mainstream shoes. They have a wide toe-box and are designed not to constrict the foot. Check out some reviews. I have these and other barefoot brands and Vivo are the most versatile & practical.
















Primus Trail FG Mens


Primus Trail FG is a versatile off-road shoe, designed to let you get back to nature with grippy, low-profile lugs for maximum performance and movement. Designed to be breathable, robust and flexible so you can head off the beaten track with natural barefoot freedom.



www.vivobarefoot.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Tuesday is here


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I agree on the stiff soles.





rjohnson56 said:


> I like to wear Hanwag boots for hiking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the 70s never went away.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... I think I may have just found a new word to describe someone lurking around the forums but not participating....


I suspect there're a number of lurkers on OoO who don't participate but doubt we need to add the term "lurking" or "lurkers" to OoO terminology since the terms appear obvious.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like to wear Hanwag boots for hiking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 

I love a good pair of boots.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Mine is definitely thick compared to yours
> #twhs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I suspect there're a number of lurkers on OoO who don't participate but doubt we need to add the term "lurking" or "lurkers" to OoO terminology since the terms appear obvious.


How about Sporting?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... I think I may have just found a new word to describe someone lurking around the forums but not participating....


is lurking a sport?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about Sporting?


nra


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, anyone do any hiking? The wife and I are starting to hike more again now that the weather has gotten better for it. I've noticed that my ankles kinda suck but I also don't want to wear full hiking boots. I did a good amount of research (about 3 hours or so) over the last two days trying to figure out what type of boot to work out.
> 
> I have wide feet so I ended up buying 2 pairs of Oboz Bridger mid rise hiking shoes to find my size (11.5W and 12W). I probably should've asked OoO first, but I am assuming that a mid rise hiking shoe is a better option to a boot for someone that isn't heavy backpacking or doing any insane hikes, right?
> 
> I rolled my ankle with my trail running shoes the last couple of hikes and I really can't end up hurting myself early and missing out on much of the season again. Last year we didn't hike much with the wedding and the honeymoon but the year before, I really f'd up my ankle and had to lay off of it most of the fall.


Redback boots. The best boots I've found period. Longest lasting most comfortable and are definitely wide enough. I have wide feet too and it's usually a problem. They are listed in UK sizes. Trust me on this one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> c'mon sport, c'mon @sportura, be a sport and join in!
> 
> You know you're always welcomed.


His pussy still hurting. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Not sure if he has tactics or strategy behind what's he tweets or does, other than entertaining his base, enraging his haters and providing material for CNN and late night comedians. It's more like this...


I initially thought that myself for a couple years but I'm pretty convinced he's trolling. I don't think it's helped him add to his base but I don't think it deterred anybody either. Probably will be just as close this time either way.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> His pussy still hurting.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


what happened?

is it related to the thickness challenge a number of posts up.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

UPS is on it’s way!

Guess I’ll go to work without a watch on. Feels weird.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what happened?
> 
> is it related to the thickness challenge a number of posts up.


He got a time out.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I initially thought that myself for a couple years but I'm pretty convinced he's trolling. I don't think it's helped him add to his base but I don't think it deterred anybody either. Probably will be just as close this time either way.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You might be right, he might be trolling, but there is a reason that no Pres in history has ever done that before - it is crass, undignified and unbecoming of his high office. He has no respect for the Office of the President. T talks in public like Tricky Dicky did in private.

That's not talking politics, is it?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> is lurking a sport?


Well, this guy definitely likes watching...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I initially thought that myself for a couple years but I'm pretty convinced he's trolling. I don't think it's helped him add to his base but I don't think it deterred anybody either. Probably will be just as close this time either way.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He said long ago that he was trolling. He told Leslie Stahl as much, saying that he does it to discredit the press. I believe it, too, because the administration has made some very specific moves behind the scenes to target certain people and institutions (the DoJ moving to decertify the Union of immigration judges? Was that on anyone's bingo card?) which make me think there's a lot less chaos than we're being shown on the surface.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So long


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I got myself a cool olive and black Bond NATO strap for the Willard and also purchased a pre-owned mint condition bracelet:


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Hasta La Vista!


DavidSW HQ? ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Suck my hairy love-pump Jman 🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> DavidSW HQ? ;-)


Nah, at DSW, his banner reads "WE GOT YOUR ROLLIE UNICORNS RIGHT HERE BIATCHES" 😁


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> WHAT WATCH DO THEY HAVE?


It's UPS HQ. they have mine!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone watching this?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Vivobarefoot. Might take some getting used to as there is little/no drop, i.e. the heel isn't raised as much as in mainstream shoes. They have a wide toe-box and are designed not to constrict the foot. Check out some reviews. I have these and other barefoot brands and Vivo are the most versatile & practical.
> View attachment 15474710
> 
> 
> ...


That's a strange coincidence. One of my Arizona/Colorado hiking buddies who is also a helicopter pilot used to wear Vibram Five Fingers. He had to stop for a while after getting bad frostbite on a winter hike.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Tuesday is here
> 
> View attachment 15474712


Happy Tuesday! (Is saying "from my wrist to yours" a bit too weird/creepy? Haha)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> That's a strange coincidence. One of my Arizona/Colorado hiking buddies who is also a helicopter pilot used to wear Vibram Five Fingers. He had to stop for a while after getting bad frostbite on a winter hike.


I have some Fivefingers, wouldn't be my first choice for long winter hikes. Vivo do some waterproof walking boots which are toasty warm, that's what I'd wear in the winter. Tracker FG Mens


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Is saying "from my wrist to yours" a bit too weird/creepy?


Yes


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


>


Indentation of your dislodged BLNR?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

It's Tuesday! Got new shoes for my Panda Speedmaster...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I got myself a cool olive and black Bond NATO strap for the Willard and also purchased a pre-owned mint condition bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 15475369
> 
> View attachment 15475373


How do you like the OEM bracelet? I have still not even sized mine as yet. I have sort of a mental block of sizing any Seiko bracelet. Only bracelets I've ever sized where compression collars have disappeared into thin air.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> It's Tuesday! Got new shoes for my Panda Speedmaster...


Nice strap


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Nice strap


Thanks 59!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Thanks 59!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> It's Tuesday! Got new shoes for my Panda Speedmaster...


Nice watch. The strap...not so much. 
I think these will be better.









Vachetta Tan - 20mm Watch Strap and Band


Our VACHETTA collection is designed for people who are raw material lovers. Vachetta is an untreated or naturally treated cowhide leather ; keeping it in a natural state makes it susceptible to natural external factors like air, water, UV, etc. This allows vachetta to age naturally and create...



www.anziano-ztore.com





Vachetta leather is the same Italian veg-tanned leather used by LV on their signature luggage. They age beautifully.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes


That's what I thought 



mav said:


> It's Tuesday! Got new shoes for my Panda Speedmaster...


The beige leather looks great with the white dial!

I may need to look into a proper leather strap for my Seamaster Spectre (as opposed to the leather NATO I have; which is great, but the leather is a bit thin)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Nice strap


I was gonna say "nice floor"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Nice watch. The strap...not so much.
> I think these will be better.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check them out!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I was gonna say "nice floor"


LOL, that's my table.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's what I thought
> 
> The beige leather looks great with the white dial!
> 
> ...


I have my same Omega leather NATO and had it on my vintage Speedmaster but it doesn't look right on my Panda. I like the new strap but not 100% convinced about the combo.

And Bulang and Sons has some good stuff, same source as the Hodinkee straps but for a semi-decent price. The one that bro @mui.richard suggested looks cool too.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> How do you like the OEM bracelet? I have still not even sized mine as yet. I have sort of a mental block of sizing any Seiko bracelet. Only bracelets I've ever sized where compression collars have disappeared into thin air.


I like it better than any other Seiko bracelet that have worn.

Sizing it was a piece of cake, there is a short yousetoob video on how to do it: sizing

I removed one link, took about 5 minutes.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> LOL, that's my table.


Oh, ok. Well. um. Nice strap


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's what I thought
> 
> The beige leather looks great with the white dial!
> 
> ...











I just got this 22/22 Greg Stevens Design strap for my Panerai 574. This is his newest leather called "Ultimate Brown" that contrasts especially well with black dial watches and would look great with your SM Spectre. Since I think your Spectre has 21mm lugs, you would order a 21/20 strap with black stitching in length according to your wrist size with a brushed finish thumbnail buckle.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I like it better than any other Seiko bracelet that have worn.
> 
> Sizing it was a piece of cake, there is a short yousetoob video on how to do it: sizing
> 
> I removed one link, took about 5 minutes.


Of all the Seiko bracelets I've seen thus far, this one seems to be the highest quality. If you had to remove only one link, I would probably have to remove at least two on each side. How do you like the strap that came with your Willard? I was thinking of buying one for my 151 Willard.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Indentation of your dislodged BLNR?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh, ok. Well. um. Nice strap


😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I just got this 22/22 Greg Stevens Design strap for my Panerai 574. This is his newest leather called "Ultimate Brown" that contrasts especially well with black dial watches and would look great with your SM Spectre. Since I think your Spectre has 21mm lugs, you would order a 21/20 strap with black stitching in length according to your wrist size with a brushed finish thumbnail buckle.


I like that a lot, will definitely have to look into them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I have my same Omega leather NATO and had it on my vintage Speedmaster but it doesn't look right on my Panda. I like the new strap but not 100% convinced about the combo.
> 
> And Bulang and Sons has some good stuff, same source as the Hodinkee straps but for a semi-decent price. The one that bro @mui.richard suggested looks cool too.







__





Natural vegetable tanned handmade leather watch strap. Bas and Lokes


Natural vegetable tanned handmade leather watch strap




www.basandlokes.com





Bas and Lokes from down under makes some very nice straps, more money than Bulang & Son's but very, very well made. The leather used is waxy and VERY refined and the hand saddle-stitching is top notch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It's 1130am.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> I have my same Omega leather NATO and had it on my vintage Speedmaster but it doesn't look right on my Panda. I like the new strap but not 100% convinced about the combo.
> 
> And Bulang and Sons has some good stuff, same source as the Hodinkee straps but for a semi-decent price. The one that bro @mui.richard suggested looks cool too.


I actually think the leather NATO looks great, it's just a bit thin.

My only gripe is that removing the spring bars to change from NATO to bracelet on the Seamaster is a pain! Even with the Omega tool, it's difficult to remove and re-insert quickly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually think the leather NATO looks great, it's just a bit thin.
> 
> My only gripe is that removing the spring bars to change from NATO to bracelet on the Seamaster is a pain! Even with the Omega tool, *it's difficult to remove and re-insert quickly *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WAY too easy!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> It's 1130am.


I would delete that ups tracking number..course jman may not care.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like that a lot, will definitely have to look into them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've bought several straps from Greg over the years. At the time I bought my latest, @kiwi71 bought, I think, a couple from Greg but think kiwi's might be held up in the mail. In addition to Ultimate Black, another couple that look great are his Durango Gold and Horween Natural Dublin.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My version of Speedie Tuesday.






"You can't even _listen_ that fast."


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps I should have consulted the OoO brethren before buying that new strap. ?

Lesson learned for next time!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I would delete that ups tracking number..course jman may not care.


Yeah, maybe I'm too trusting...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's 1130am.


Wow, what an amazing watch! Only a fool couldn't appreciate the artistry and style that beautiful price says about he who wears it!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I've bought several straps from Greg over the years. At the time I bought my latest, @kiwi71 bought, I think, a couple from Greg but think kiwi's might be held up in the mail. In addition to Ultimate Black, another couple that look great are his Durango Gold and Horween Natural Dublin.


GSD does make some good straps. If I had a Panerai, I would have a small collection of his straps for sure.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually think the leather NATO looks great, it's just a bit thin.
> 
> My only gripe is that removing the spring bars to change from NATO to bracelet on the Seamaster is a pain! Even with the Omega tool, it's difficult to remove and re-insert quickly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably a good idea to drop by your Beverly Center Omega Boutique and ask for a couple of sets of extra 21mm spring bars. I've done that at the Omega Boutique in Northpark Center in Dallas and gotten a couple of sets of complimentary spring bars. Just make sure you're wearing your Spectre when you go in.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Plan to drop by the O Boutique on Oct 5, just in case.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> GSD does make some good straps. If I had a Panerai, I would have a small collection of his straps for sure.




























This is Greg's Crazy Horse II 20/20 strap I wear on my Railmaster when its not on bracelet. The black tones in the leather and black stitching contrast nicely with the black dial, and the beige contrasts nicely with the markers.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, camo pants for you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, maybe I'm too trusting...


Thought you were a lawyer... Lol

Course I already know his name and address ... Yours no...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, camo pants for you.
> 
> View attachment 15475599


She definitely has fashion sense..


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Of all the Seiko bracelets I've seen thus far, this one seems to be the highest quality. If you had to remove only one link, I would probably have to remove at least two on each side. How do you like the strap that came with your Willard? I was thinking of buying one for my 151 Willard.


The strap is pretty good quality and comfortable, but for my wrist the proportional lengths of the 6 and 12 o-clock straps are wrong, with that I mean that the buckle does not center well under my wrist , it is offset towards the "6 o'clock" side due to short 6 o-clock side strap if that makes any sense.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about Sporting?


LOoOrking


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You might be right, he might be trolling, but there is a reason that no Pres in history has ever done that before - it is crass, undignified and unbecoming of his high office. He has no respect for the Office of the President. T talks in public like Tricky Dicky did in private.
> 
> That's not talking politics, is it?


Are you equally bothered when Biden challenges old men who ask a question he doesn't like to a push up contest or calls them a dog face liar (or something like that)? If not, it's politics.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> The strap is pretty good quality and comfortable, but for my wrist the proportional lengths of the 6 and 12 o-clock straps are wrong, with that I mean that the buckle does not center well under my wrist , it is offset towards the "6 o'clock" side due to short 6 o-clock side strap if that makes any sense.


Are you saying the strap section with buckle that attaches to the lugs at the 12:00 side of the watch is too long or too short?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You might be right, he might be trolling, but there is a reason that no Pres in history has ever done that before - it is crass, undignified and unbecoming of his high office. He has no respect for the Office of the President. T talks in public like Tricky Dicky did in private.
> 
> That's not talking politics, is it?


Not everyone will pick up on what he's doing. The guy is not about feelings. His base is not about feelings. If this country was feelings first, we would be in big trouble. Economy business security. Everybody feels good that wants to feel good once those are taken care of. Like I said before I don't like the guy. He could definitely be more professional and welcoming. Corona aside or 6 months ago, everything was pretty good except for the feelings cat fights and career politicians losing fat side paydays. 
Follow the money. Greedy politicians were getting smacked around on their under table deals with foreign governments. Pissed off dirty politicians spreading hate thru media outlets trying to get everyone on board to get him out. Not because the reasons they accuse but because they losing money. Politicians lose money with peace treaties. No regime wars that fatten elitist pockets. 
F the feelings bro. F the elitist greed. F the congressmen making millions thru shady deals.

Just my take on the issues.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Suck my hairy love-pump Jman


I will get right to it


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Are you saying the strap section with buckle that attaches to the lugs at the 12:00 side of the watch is too long or too short?


Yes - the strap section with buckle that attached to the 12:00 side it too short.

In my description o the "problem", I mixed up 6:00 and 12:00 - long day of excel and other shyte....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Are you equally bothered when Biden challenges old men who ask a question he doesn't like to a push up contest or calls them a dog face liar (or something like that)? If not, it's politics.


I think we'll see lots of these insults and physical challenges from BOTH candidates tonight.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I've bought several straps from Greg over the years. At the time I bought my latest, @kiwi71 bought, I think, a couple from Greg but think kiwi's might be held up in the mail. In addition to Ultimate Black, another couple that look great are his Durango Gold and Horween Natural Dublin.


Still waiting


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's 1130am.


She's on a walk about. Oops, that's no longer PC according to our Southern Star friends. She's dumped you for Batman - is that PC?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, camo pants for you.
> 
> View attachment 15475599


Tricked me with that play button!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Still waiting


Looks like me during a long medevac when the BLADDER caption is illuminated 💦 🤭


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Plan to drop by the O Boutique on Oct 5, just in case.


You've been listening to Omega whispers

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Still waiting


As I said yesterday your strap might be hung up in transit. Since I live in a large metroplex, I've noticed my mail seems to move more quickly than that of others who are from more remote areas which might or might not be the case in your situation. Be sure to post pictures on arrival.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> He said long ago that he was trolling. He told Leslie Stahl as much, saying that he does it to discredit the press. I believe it, too, because the administration has made some very specific moves behind the scenes to target certain people and institutions (the DoJ moving to decertify the Union of immigration judges? Was that on anyone's bingo card?) which make me think there's a lot less chaos than we're being shown on the surface.


The swamp is very deep. Maybe deeper than even he imagined. The Dems have a pretty brilliant tactic though. Attack character and drive social issues. There's a majority that vote on feelings. None of their warnings and hypothetical threats have came true but they keep preaching it. It's truly divided the country and blame it on T the entire time. It's brilliant. I give them that.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> I think we'll see lots of these insults and physical challenges from BOTH candidates tonight.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

We all miss the times when political rivals could challenge someone to a duel? 

That's how my son in law ancestor signer of the constitution met his end. Not good to be a bad shot.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Not everyone will pick up on what he's doing. The guy is not about feelings. His base is not about feelings. If this country was feelings first, we would be in big trouble. Economy business security. Everybody feels good that wants to feel good once those are taken care of. Like I said before I don't like the guy. He could definitely be more professional and welcoming. Corona aside or 6 months ago, everything was pretty good except for the feelings cat fights and career politicians losing fat side paydays.
> Follow the money. Greedy politicians were getting smacked around on their under table deals with foreign governments. Pissed off dirty politicians spreading hate thru media outlets trying to get everyone on board to get him out. Not because the reasons they accuse but because they losing money. Politicians lose money with peace treaties. No regime wars that fatten elitist pockets.
> F the feelings bro. F the elitist greed. F the congressmen making millions thru shady deals.
> 
> ...


Very true, all politicians are shady, just different levels of shadiness. No one is clean IMO.

If I'm being honest with you guys, I just cannot put up the race baiting, especially since it has effected me personally. Now you can say F my feelings, grow up and that's fine. But it's hard when my kid starts asking the difficult questions. It's the sole reason why I donated, volunteering my time. Anyways that's my excuse! ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Are you equally bothered when Biden challenges old men who ask a question he doesn't like to a push up contest or calls them a dog face liar (or something like that)? If not, it's politics.


I must admit that I am not familiar with such behavior of Biden's. If that's the case, I agree that it is not so good. But does that characterize everything he does though?

Not to excuse such behavior though, but is it appropriate to equate the two? Is it to the same degree? I don't know. If so, it would bother me too. But I don't think it is the same thing.

Mr T, with his behavior, has made your great country (the most important democracy in the world) a laughing stock. That is not right and your country and it's citizens deserve more.

Ford, Reagan, Bush Sr., and Bush Jr. did not do that. They were all fit for office, whether or not you agreed with their politics.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Time to agree to disagree.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Not everyone will pick up on what he's doing. The guy is not about feelings. His base is not about feelings. If this country was feelings first, we would be in big trouble. Economy business security. Everybody feels good that wants to feel good once those are taken care of. Like I said before I don't like the guy. He could definitely be more professional and welcoming. Corona aside or 6 months ago, everything was pretty good except for the feelings cat fights and career politicians losing fat side paydays.
> Follow the money. Greedy politicians were getting smacked around on their under table deals with foreign governments. Pissed off dirty politicians spreading hate thru media outlets trying to get everyone on board to get him out. Not because the reasons they accuse but because they losing money. Politicians lose money with peace treaties. No regime wars that fatten elitist pockets.
> F the feelings bro. F the elitist greed. F the congressmen making millions thru shady deals.
> 
> ...


Can't disagree with you there. And I'm not talking about feelings at all.

The lefties have too many feelings that get hurt too easily. Tired of their ****e.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Yes - the strap section with buckle that attached to the 12:00 side it too short.
> 
> In my description o the "problem", I mixed up 6:00 and 12:00 - long day of excel and other shyte....


Then what you just said makes perfect sense and is the reason the green (olive) Willard seemed to fit me OK when I tried it on at Timeless a few days ago. With my scrawny bird wrist a 70-75mm buckle strap is my sweet spot for the buckle to center on my wrist whereas with your >8" wrist you probably need at least 85mm, maybe more.

BTW @jorgenl PM me should you decide to unload your OEM strap.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> She's on a walk about. Oops, that's no longer PC according to our Southern Star friends. She's dumped you for Batman - is that PC?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Screw PC! She texted we, wishing me a "nice day". She's just taunting me.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Very true, all politicians are shady, just different levels of shadiness. No one is clean IMO.
> 
> If I'm being honest with you guys, I just cannot put up the race baiting, especially since it has effected me personally. Now you can say F my feelings, grow up and that's fine. But it's hard when my kid starts asking the difficult questions. It's the sole reason why I donated, volunteering my time. Anyways that's my excuse!


Will never fault anyone for their belief. End of the day political influences should never get in the way of people respecting each other and personal relationships. Certain powers don't want us to all get along. Gonna take a lot more for me personally than what I see on the news.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I must admit that I am it familiar with such behavior of Biden's. If that's the case, I agree that it is not so good. But does that characterize everything he does though?
> 
> Not to excuse such behavior though, but is it appropriate to equate the two? Is it to the same degree? I don't know. If so, it would bother me too. But I don't think it is the same thing.
> 
> ...


Guess I should clarify that I've had no use for Biden since 1984. And I have voted for several democrats after that time.

Bush Jr.. History I'm afraid is going to judge him harshly for Iraq.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Can't disagree with you there. And I'm not talking about feelings at all.
> 
> The lefties have too many feelings that get hurt too easily. Tired of their ****e.


That word got edited...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Will never fault anyone for their belief. End of the day political influences should never get in the way of people respecting each other and personal relationships. Certain powers don't want us to all get along. Gonna take a lot more for me personally than what I see on the news.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


True I think we often "hear" different things based on our background experiences etc so not for me to say someone else is wrong. Just my thoughts.

Now I would love to see both just say f it and charge to middle of stage and just brawl. Lmao just imaging... Both are too damn old (sorry 59)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Guess I should clarify that I've had no use for Biden since 1984. And I have voted for several democrats after that time.
> 
> Bush Jr.. History I'm afraid is going to judge him harshly for Iraq.


I don't know much about Biden's history.

True about Bush Jr.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Time to agree to disagree.


And time too to rein in political comments on OoO as we in the US have an election coming up shortly. Very touchy subject matter best not discussed here. Even peripherally.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ that... No more from me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Back to watches...
Haven't wanted one in a while compared to the OP41 blue.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> I think we'll see lots of these insults and *physical challenges* from BOTH candidates tonight.


I think it would be hilarious if Joey made good on his one time promise to take T out the back of the gym and give him a hiding.

Two old feckers going about it - it would probably be like that fight in Bridget Jones (not that I have seen the movie ;-) ) i.e. pretty harmless....

If it happened, i would put $5 on Joey due to size of hands advantage.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Great minds


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I must admit that I am not familiar with such behavior of Biden's. If that's the case, I agree that it is not so good. But does that characterize everything he does though?
> 
> Not to excuse such behavior though, but is it appropriate to equate the two? Is it to the same degree? I don't know. If so, it would bother me too. But I don't think it is the same thing.
> 
> ...


Don't believe what you see on TV brother. Media makes it look really bad. 4 cities do not make up the country. Before the pandemic, the country was doing well everywhere that the camera crews weren't.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I must admit that I am not familiar with such behavior of Biden's. If that's the case, I agree that it is not so good. But does that characterize everything he does though?
> 
> Not to excuse such behavior though, but is it appropriate to equate the two? Is it to the same degree? I don't know. If so, it would bother me too. But I don't think it is the same thing.
> 
> ...


Like BT said, agree to disagree for the most part. But if you are unfamiliar with such behavior of Biden's it's probably because you're getting your new from left leaning media sources (ie. CNN, MSNBC, etc.). I make a point to watch and read all sources. I watch/read CNN, MSNBC, and Fox and it's pretty amazing what certain sources, right and left, refuse to report on.

I'm not a "yooj" fan of Mr T. I actually didn't vote for him in 2016 (I didn't vote for Ms C either and I DID vote). Some of the stuff he's said has made me cringe and other things are frankly refreshing because he's not a polished, practiced, rehearsed career politician. I mean "How do you know when a politician is lying? Their lips are moving"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Like BT said, agree to disagree for the most part. But if you are unfamiliar with such behavior of Biden's it's probably because you're getting your new from left leaning media sources (ie. CNN, MSNBC, etc.). I make a point to watch and read all sources. I watch/read CNN, MSNBC, and Fox and it's pretty amazing what certain sources, right and left, refuse to report on.
> 
> I'm not a "yooj" fan of Mr T. I actually didn't vote for him in 2016 (I didn't vote for Ms C either and I DID vote). Some of the stuff he's said has made me cringe and other things are frankly refreshing because he's not a polished, practiced, rehearsed career politician. I mean "How do you know when a politician is lying? Their lips are moving"


Yeah, I try to watch and read dif sources too, including Fox. I dislike Fox and CNN and MSNBC. There is nothing neutral or centrist anymore.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Back to watches...
> Haven't wanted one in a while compared to the OP41 blue.


Yes, back to watches.

I rued the day I traded my DJ41 Blue away, but now with the OP41, I would much rather get that than replace it with the DJ41. OP41 is one which, if I happened to be at an AD which had one in the case, I would slap the card down and grab it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> And time too to rein in political comments on OoO as we in the US have an election coming up shortly. Very touchy subject matter best not discussed here. Even peripherally.











Done


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I recommend watching videos from (The Hill). Crystal and Saagar analyze both sides very well. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Heading into tonight's debate, I wanted to toss to you guys a big-picture, multi-part question from a family friend (a retired one-star) on the news of the USS Nimitz heading through the Strait of Hormuz, off the coast of Iran, a couple weeks ago. I told him that you could base an entire debate on this, and that a worthwhile response should take an hour to explain.

I'm NOT expecting an answer from SoOoO, but I think this level of awareness needs to be kept in mind if you're going to watch the broadcast.



> It will be very interesting to see the Iranian reaction. I'm glad my cruise on NIMITZ was in 1976 and not now!
> 
> Check this "potential" simultaneous scenario:
> 
> ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Heading into tonight's debate, I wanted to toss to you guys a big-picture, multi-part question from a family friend (a retired one-star) on the news of the USS Nimitz heading through the Strait of Hormuz, off the coast of Iran, a couple weeks ago. I told him that you could base an entire debate on this, and that a worthwhile response should take an hour to explain.
> 
> I'm NOT expecting an answer from SoOoO, but I think this level of awareness needs to be kept in mind if you're going to watch the broadcast.


Ok no politics. Let's talk UFO's. Does your friend have video of the tic tac crafts? That is the ship that encountered the crafts.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Back to watches...
> Haven't wanted one in a while compared to the OP41 blue.


I don't imagine you'll have much problem laying hands on one sooner than later. A few days ago I was tempted to buy a SLA037 that was offered to me but decided that $6300 was more than I wanted to pay. Right now I'd be hard pressed to sink significant money in any watch other than a Rolex but have to wonder if even that bubble will burst. Keep thinking of the tulips in the Holland.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I recommend watching videos from (The Hill). Crystal and Saagar analyze both sides very well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I recommend watching Sophie's videos.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Like BT said, agree to disagree for the most part. But if you are unfamiliar with such behavior of Biden's it's probably because you're getting your new from left leaning media sources (ie. CNN, MSNBC, etc.). I make a point to watch and read all sources. I watch/read CNN, MSNBC, and Fox and it's pretty amazing what certain sources, right and left, refuse to report on.
> 
> I'm not a "yooj" fan of Mr T. I actually didn't vote for him in 2016 (I didn't vote for Ms C either and I DID vote). Some of the stuff he's said has made me cringe and other things are frankly refreshing because he's not a polished, practiced, rehearsed career politician. I mean "How do you know when a politician is lying? Their lips are moving"











One time I actually did vote for Alfred as a write in candidate but don't recall when that was.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Ok no politics. Let's talk UFO's. Does your friend have video of the tic tac crafts? That is the ship that encountered the crafts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ha! If he did, he'd probably take it to his grave. He's got colleagues buried at Arlington due to events nobody will ever hear about.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Like BT said, agree to disagree for the most part. But if you are unfamiliar with such behavior of Biden's it's probably because you're getting your new from left leaning media sources (ie. CNN, MSNBC, etc.). *I make a point to watch and read all sources. I watch/read CNN, MSNBC, and Fox and it's pretty amazing what certain sources, right and left, refuse to report on.*
> 
> I'm not a "yooj" fan of Mr T. I actually didn't vote for him in 2016 (I didn't vote for Ms C either and I DID vote). Some of the stuff he's said has made me cringe and other things are frankly refreshing because he's not a polished, practiced, rehearsed career politician. I mean "How do you know when a politician is lying? Their lips are moving"


+1

I do exactly the same and it is quite amusing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, I try to watch and read dif sources too, including Fox. I dislike Fox and CNN and MSNBC. There is nothing neutral or centrist anymore.


Probably like you, I prefer news over commentary. Too little of the former, too much of the latter.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just because...
> 
> View attachment 15475745


Well aside from donkeys and elephants, animals are about as apolitical as you can get!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I recommend watching Sophie's videos.


It's really impressive how precise and relaxed she is.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Will never fault anyone for their belief. End of the day political influences should never get in the way of people respecting each other and personal relationships. Certain powers don't want us to all get along. Gonna take a lot more for me personally than what I see on the news.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's absolutely right. I think finding common ground, having respect for each other are keys to maintaining strong personal relationships despite having differences in particular beliefs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, back to watches.
> 
> I rued the day I traded my DJ41 Blue away, but now with the OP41, I would much rather get that than replace it with the DJ41. OP41 is one which, if I happened to be at an AD which had one in the case, I would slap the card down and grab it.


for sure


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Guess I should clarify that I've had no use for Biden since 1984. And I have voted for several democrats after that time.
> 
> Bush Jr.. History I'm afraid is going to judge him harshly for Iraq.


I actually think Bush Jr will do OK in the eyes of history. As time goes on, people will forgive/forget. I voted for him when I lived in FL, might be all my fault! 😛


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Eating a late lunch, well this was dinner last night from Mrs Mav. Having leftovers.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I actually think Bush Jr will do OK in the eyes of history. As time goes on, people will forgive/forget. I voted for him when I lived in FL, might be all my fault! 😛


You were the hanging chad? I mean Mav


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

We ate tonight at the place with all the Tesla recharge stations. Think I would have preferred to spend the time hanging out around them. yuck on the food.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> I actually think Bush Jr will do OK in the eyes of history. As time goes on, people will forgive/forget. I voted for him when I lived in FL, might be all my fault!


And I actually voted for Gore in 2000, so yeah, it was your fault


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sap didn’t you say you had an incoming ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Sap didn't you say you had an incoming ?


Ummmm....yeah?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Ummmm....yeah?


Where the hell is it ???


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> And I actually voted for Gore in 2000, so yeah, it was your fault


Bless your heart


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Where the hell is it ???


"In transit"! I expected to be bare-wristed for just a couple hours, not most of the day! I will post pics, don't worry!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> "In transit"! I expected to be bare-wristed for just a couple hours, not most of the day! I will post pics, don't worry!


Bare wristed should be outlawed


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Bare wristed should be outlawed


Saw someone wearing their mask on their forearm today.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Bless your heart


I was still under 30 and you know the saying...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Have this mask ordered


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

DSW has another blue... Still too much imo


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> DSW has another blue... Still too much imo


Almost $8.5k? You should be able to score one at an AD easily.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Almost $8.5k? You should be able to score one at an AD easily.


trying....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> We ate tonight at the place with all the Tesla recharge stations. Think I would have preferred to spend the time hanging out around them. yuck on the food.


I think the electro-magnetic waves emanating from those chargers affected the quality of food. An interesting topic to investigate....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think the electro-magnetic waves emanating from those chargers affected the quality of food. An interesting topic to investigate....


Don't forget that nasty 5G. I don't even want to read about those claims because if there's any truth to them, I know there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Last week was Apollo's 1 YO birthday


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Last week was Apollo's 1 YO birthday


Enjoy that handsome boy.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

surprise dinner in the works tonight.
I overnighted lobsters and extra claw meat, and have a nice rosé champagne for dinner! Company called Hyliion went public this week via reverse merger.. I've been in it's SPAC since June. Fruit! Kind of proud of myself for not screwing it up haha.

I'm also on vacay for 6 weeks until my next job starts. I'm loving it!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't forget that nasty 5G. I don't even want to read about those claims because if there's any truth to them, I know there's nothing I can do about it.


LOL. AMPS, CDMA, WCDMA, GSM, GSM+, 2G, 2.5G, 3G, 4G, now 5G.

What's the diff? It's merely a progression of technology for the next phase. Don't understand all the angst people have over 5G and the conspiracy theorist. If people are so worried, they should sell everything, move to an island and live off the land. No tech, no nothing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> surprise dinner in the works tonight.
> I overnighted lobsters and extra claw meat, and have a nice rosé champagne for dinner! Company called Hyliion went public this week via reverse merger.. I've been in it's SPAC since June. Fruit! Kind of proud of myself for not screwing it up haha.
> 
> I'm also on vacay for 6 weeks until my next job starts. I'm loving it!


Looks good. You going to eat them fresh?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. AMPS, CDMA, WCDMA, GSM, GSM+, 2G, 2.5G, 3G, 4G, now 5G.
> 
> What's the diff? It's merely a progression of technology for the next phase. Don't understand all the angst people have over 5G and the conspiracy theorist. If people are so worried, they should sell everything, move to an island and live off the land. No tech, no nothing.


AUS?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Eating a late lunch, well this was dinner last night from Mrs Mav. Having leftovers.


I love me some Mrs. Mav. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Saw someone wearing their mask on their forearm today.


That counts.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That counts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


3 posts and you hit 6000


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 3 posts and you hit 6000


Well let me get it going.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That counts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> "In transit"! I expected to be bare-wristed for just a couple hours, not most of the day! I will post pics, don't worry!












I probably showed this before but thought of your profession when I was deleting stuff earlier today and kept this thread one :


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Well let me get it going.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


1 more


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter





AL9C1 said:


> That counts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's right a double Godfrey for my 6k. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That's right a double Godfrey for my 6k.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


you also took 35000


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. AMPS, CDMA, WCDMA, GSM, GSM+, 2G, 2.5G, 3G, 4G, now 5G.
> 
> What's the diff? It's merely a progression of technology for the next phase. Don't understand all the angst people have over 5G and the conspiracy theorist. If people are so worried, they should sell everything, move to an island and live off the land. No tech, no nothing.


I thought you already lived on an island???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> AUS?


#nevereverreadahead


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> That's right a double Godfrey for my 6k.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Congrats on 6K bro!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Congrats on 6K bro!!!


you soon...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you also took 35000


With a blank Godfrey. It was an accidental one but I like it. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Well aside from donkeys and elephants, animals are about as apolitical as you can get!


Got yer apolitical right here.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I am ready


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Might need a double dose...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I am ready


I wonder if Biden will kneel for the anthem? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And just to be safe...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I wonder if Biden will kneel for the anthem?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Does he remember the anthem ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Does he remember the anthem ?


Oh you know The thing. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

It's about that time. Let's get it on!!









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Was reading my current Wild West mag


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Tuned in for one of our favorite shows! Real estate!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks good. You going to eat them fresh?


Lobster sashimi?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

What a [email protected] show


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

It’s so great already. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Brethren, tonight I got to pass on wisdom to a young father that he will be able to use the rest of his life. I showed him that by coming in at an angle with the weed trimmer you can get much better results in less time. It was like I was a magician showing the audience the prestige.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> What a [email protected] show


Caught a snippet. Chris Wallace is failing to keep the train on the tracks.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't forget the Crumbl cookies!! What a dinner lol. So much effort but fun and delicious


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Caught a snippet. Chris Wallace is failing to keep the train on the tracks.


GF

Remember when this was the joke?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Don't forget the Crumbl cookies!! What a dinner lol. So much effort but fun and delicious


One: I had never heard of lobster rolls until we walked to a lobster roll shop in downtown DC on a whim. Tasty AF, although expensive for the size.

Two: My wife is the only thing standing between that box and me finishing it in ten minutes.

Three: Swear to god that we have that exact same blue-on-white stoneware back home.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> One: I had never heard of lobster rolls until we walked to a lobster roll shop in downtown DC on a whim. Tasty AF, although expensive for the size.
> 
> Two: My wife is the only thing standing between that box and me finishing it in ten minutes.
> 
> Three: Swear to god that we have that exact same blue-on-white stoneware back home.


Lol why do you think I bought 2 boxes 

I'll be honest. Fresh overnight from south portland maine, 6 1.25lb lobsters (one was 1.5) and 1lb claw and knuckle meat, free shipping $155..

I clarified my butter and bought brioche hot dog buns. Well worth it to me!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Caught a snippet. Chris Wallace is failing to keep the train on the tracks.


I really feel bad for Chris Wallace having to deal with two angry old guys. 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I really feel bad for Chris Wallace having to deal with two angry old guys.


Fawking Boomers, man.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

If I were the moderator I would want the same mic cutoff button that radio hosts get.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> If I were the moderator I would want the same mic cutoff button that radio hosts get.


They could do that if they wanted to, but ratings man, ratings!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> What a [email protected] show


I'm still wondering why they cancelled her...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm still wondering why they cancelled her...
> 
> View attachment 15476003


No politics I had my fill in a bad way


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> If I were the moderator I would want the same mic cutoff button that radio hosts get.


What he said.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> I really feel bad for Chris Wallace having to deal with two angry old guys.


One won't remember and the other one doesn't care


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> If I were the moderator I would want the same mic cutoff button that radio hosts get.


Right now, Chris Wallace is slamming a few down at the nearest bar...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I will leave this here but 300 million people and this is the best we can do .... fml


Sophie said it best.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow man, that was a cringe worthy 1.5 hours that I would like to have back. What an epic shyt show.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Wow man, that was a cringe worthy 1.5 hours that I would like to have back.  What an epic shyt show.


I'm going to try and only make one post. Thanks I agree with you and what you said.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Wow man, that was a cringe worthy 1.5 hours that I would like to have back. What an epic shyt show.


And they have TWO more of these scheduled! Why even bother??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rest well brother


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Do you have a plan?
I have a plan. 
What’s your plan? 

Uh uh uh 

You don’t have a plan. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> AUS?


I already live on an island. You're welcome to join us here but we got 5G everywhere. I am looking for an even smaller island....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Weirdest thing... Reading my mag and come across a photo of me


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I love me some Mrs. Mav.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Umm 

You want to have some of Mrs mav?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That counts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's still wearing a mask?

How about this?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 3 posts and you hit 6000


Congratulations. A watch giveaway soon?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I thought you already lived on an island???


We do. Until someone thought it was a good idea to erect some cell phone towers and put a huge arse satellite dish to connect to the outside world.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> trying....


Called my AD last week about a 36mm Datejust and he said no, not even Datejusts are in stock...in fact they aren't getting any watches, not even Datejusts.

He has no idea WTH is going on with Rolex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Lobster sashimi?


Exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> I love me some Mrs. Mav.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Mrs Mav said hmm, need a pic.

?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Weirdest thing... Reading my mag and come across a photo of me
> View attachment 15476041


Is that an older Wyatt Earp, maybe in his California years?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Is that an older Wyatt Earp, maybe in his California years?


yes good eye... last summer 1929 about 81...i showed it to mrs BT and she said omg


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Do you have a plan?
> I have a plan.
> What's your plan?
> 
> ...


I have a plan too. It's called joining bro @Sappie66 in Canada. HAHAHA


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> yes good eye... last summer 1929 about 81...i showed it to mrs BT and she said omg


As I recall Wyatt Earp died in 1929. Sometimes difficult to separate the real man from the myth.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> As I recall Wyatt Earp died in 1929. Sometimes *difficult to separate the real man from the myth*.


thats what mrs BT said


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm
> 
> You want to have some of Mrs mav?


Remember my wifey has got this huge ring and she ain't afraid to use it.










(not really her ring or hand)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I have a plan too. It's called joining bro @Sappie66 in Canada. HAHAHA



Bring Mrs Mav too! 

I'll buy the first round.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> And I actually voted for Gore in 2000, so yeah, it was your fault


The last time I voted was against Reagan in 1980. But for many he turned out to be a well liked president, and he was supposedly entertaining during formal dinners.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Have this mask ordered
> View attachment 15475842


It might have been more entertaining to choose a picture of Bo the (threatening) wonder dog that most visitors saw when entering your property 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. AMPS, CDMA, WCDMA, GSM, GSM+, 2G, 2.5G, 3G, 4G, now 5G.
> 
> What's the diff? It's merely a progression of technology for the next phase. Don't understand all the angst people have over 5G and the conspiracy theorist. If people are so worried, they should sell everything, move to an island and live off the land. No tech, no nothing.


Are you saying that OZ is opening it's doors to 5G refugees? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Looking forward to catching a few snippets of last nights debate on the evening news. In the meantime, the Stockholm paper painted it as being pretty raw. Any interesting independents on the ballot?


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like my incoming will be tomorrow. Good night.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks like my incoming will be tomorrow. Good night.


so going to sleep bare?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mav said:


> Remember my wifey has got this huge ring and she ain't afraid to use it.


Not going there... 🤐


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Remember my wifey has got this huge ring and she ain't afraid to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a patch on the missus. She has these....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> The last time I voted was against Reagan in 1980. But for many he turned out to be a well liked president, and he was supposedly entertaining during formal dinners.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Not taking part in discussion on politics but maybe his hosts were star struck seeing The Ronald Reagan! They probably got him to recite some memorable lines from his movies.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are you saying that OZ is opening it's doors to 5G refugees?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Sure. We take in all bona fide refugees.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks like my incoming will be tomorrow. Good night.


Mines here after serving its 14 day quarantine. Need to find time to drop by the post office.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> I have a plan too. It's called joining bro @Sappie66 in Canada. HAHAHA


May not be a bad plan ....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> May not be a bad plan ....


Thinking same thing BUT it's cold in most places up there, and I've always lived in the Deep South except for a couple of years in Kansas City. Even KC was too cold for me 4-5 months out of the year.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Thinking same thing BUT it's cold in most places up there, and I've always lived in the Deep South except for a couple of years in Kansas City. Even KC was too cold for me 4-5 months out of the year.


Vancouver's a good bet but you will never confuse it with Dallas. Mrs. BSF and I may wind there...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Thinking same thing BUT it's cold in most places up there, and I've always lived in the Deep South except for a couple of years in Kansas City. Even KC was too cold for me 4-5 months out of the year.


Ok, I'll have a hot drink ready for you Bro 59. The rest of us will have beer.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Oh FFS.
Paramedic jet suit could be 'game-changer'


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Vancouver's a good bet but you will never confuse it with Dallas. Mrs. BSF and I may wind there...


Let me know bro!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Vancouver's a good bet but you will never confuse it with Dallas. Mrs. BSF and I may wind there...


Climate wise I doubt there's much difference between Seattle and Vancouver. Right now probably better (and safer) to live in Vancouver. It's been awhile since I visited there but was impressed with the city.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

It's been a minute for me too, but I remember visiting Vancouver as a child. Beautiful city; one thing I do remember is that there were like 3 Starbucks' per block 

I've been acclimated to the cold, so I think I could live in Toronto, too. I really want to visit, I hear it's a very cool city - NY vibes (kind of?) but cleaner and less expensive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Oh FFS.
> Paramedic jet suit could be 'game-changer'
> View attachment 15476617


Yeah, there might be some issues with practicality.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Oh FFS.
> Paramedic jet suit could be 'game-changer'
> View attachment 15476617


You can get to a patient really fast just like super man


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's been a minute for me too, but I remember visiting Vancouver as a child. Beautiful city; one thing I do remember is that there were like 3 Starbucks' per block
> 
> I've been acclimated to the cold, so I think I could live in Toronto, too. I really want to visit, I hear it's a very cool city - NY vibes (kind of?) but cleaner and less expensive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Three Starbucks per block? when you were a child? I guess you are a young guy. 

Toronto is a cool city.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can get to a patient really fast just like super man


Pretty soon you are the patient!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

OK, it is apparently out for delivery!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A day without Jenna is not a good day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A day without Jenna is not a good day.
> 
> View attachment 15476761


Okay, it's past midnight now, bedtime for me. I will be dreaming of Jenna now. Good night guys.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Vancouver's a good bet but you will never confuse it with Dallas. Mrs. BSF and I may wind there...


We went to Vancouver for the World's Fair back in '86. Pretty cool, and way better than the one down in New Orleans in '84.





__





ExpoMuseum / Expo '86, Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada







www.expomuseum.com





Vancouver also appeared in a more recent pop culture reference:


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Bring Mrs Mav too!
> 
> I'll buy the first round.


For sure brother! Mrs Mav loved Canada when she visited, I think she went to Vancouver. I haven't been yet, but want to go.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My JMan Special! Thank you Bro JMan!

Dang, should have brought a strap with me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> My JMan Special! Thank you Bro JMan!
> 
> Dang, should have brought a strap with me.


A strong rubber band should work.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Three Starbucks per block? when you were a child? I guess you are a young guy.
> 
> Toronto is a cool city.


27 haha I went when I was 10 or 11 (I think)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My JMan Special! Thank you Bro JMan!
> 
> Dang, should have brought a strap with me.


Nice strap... oh wait....

Looks great!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In the office today!










Have a client in London, so putting that 12-hour GMT bezel to work making sure I'm not emailing them at 3am when it's the afternoon here (or I could just do the math in my head...)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> My JMan Special! Thank you Bro JMan!
> 
> Dang, should have brought a strap with me.


A strap is in order


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Ok, I'll have a hot drink ready for you Bro 59. The rest of us will have beer.


We'll have to have an OoO meet up in Van when I get back


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> A strong rubber band should work.


Or just a rubber would work in a pinch too


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> My JMan Special! Thank you Bro JMan!
> 
> Dang, should have brought a strap with me.


Dang that's NICE!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> My JMan Special! Thank you Bro JMan!
> 
> Dang, should have brought a strap with me.


WOW, looks amazing!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Or just a rubber would work in a pinch too


Great for avoiding scratches.

And a convo starter, to be sure.

Probably not in your presence though...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

To wash away last night's debacle, let's turn our focus to more pleasant matters.










_Much_ more pleasant.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Dang that's NICE!


I usually don't like all black watches, but when I saw Jman's pic, it changed my mind. And now that I have it, it looks even better!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> To wash away last night's debacle, let's turn our focus to more pleasant matters.
> 
> View attachment 15476934
> 
> ...


I like those two matters!

Looks both firm and pleasant!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> My JMan Special! Thank you Bro JMan!
> 
> Dang, should have brought a strap with me.


and it actually works.........


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> We'll have to have an OoO meet up in Van when I get back


And when might we expect you back?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Picked up a Hirsch Liberty. They come with quick release spring bars now!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Picked up a Hirsch Liberty. They come with quick release spring bars now!


Wow - that looks incredible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Picked up a Hirsch Liberty. They come with quick release spring bars now!


That's looks effing amazing. Wear it in the best of health. (Not the OoO version.)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> And when might we expect you back?


I wouldn't hold my breath...
I do plan to visit the kids once it's safer to fly, whenever that might be.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Picked up a Hirsch Liberty. They come with quick release spring bars now!


A biaching combo


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Picked up a Hirsch Liberty. They come with quick release spring bars now!


Looks really good! It's a true independent, one off piece!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> The last time I voted was against Reagan in 1980. But for many he turned out to be a well liked president, and he was supposedly entertaining during formal dinners.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I saw Reagan at a campaign rally that year. I was 9. My mom was a Republican, my dad a Democrat. Probably why I've only ever registered as Independent. Still the only President I've seen in person.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Three Starbucks per block? when you were a child? I guess you are a young guy.
> 
> Toronto is a cool city.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

@5959HH So the Greg Stevens straps finally arrived today! Here is the Horween Coffee Dublin that's for my PAM 574. Very nice.










Now I hate to be a Debbie Downer here but the second mystery strap I ordered was a Horween Natural Dublin 20/20 with blue stitching intended to replace my damaged JLC strap. I have to say I'm not as pleased with this one. Can you guess why?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> To wash away last night's debacle, let's turn our focus to more pleasant matters.
> 
> View attachment 15476934
> 
> ...


I love it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I saw Reagan at a campaign rally that year. I was 9. My mom was a Republican, my dad a Democrat. Probably why I've only ever registered as Independent. Still the only President I've seen in person.


Somewhere around that time, probably during the '84 campaign, my dad took me to see Jesse Jackson at an event. I would've been 12 or 13 and was suitably impressed. My dad, being outwardly neutral as a member of the press (although not reporting on the event, simply taking me to observe), said, "He sure knows how to give a good speech."


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> @5959HH So the Greg Stevens straps finally arrived today! Here is the Horween Coffee Dublin that's for my PAM 574. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not many holes in both straps - only 4??

stitching is off on the second one


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Not many holes in both straps - only 4??
> 
> stitching is off on the second one


The clearly crooked stitching on the second one is the problem I have with it. They are custom built to the size of my wrist so I don't have an issue with less holes.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Picked up a Hirsch Liberty. They come with quick release spring bars now!


I like it


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> I like it


It's no 2892 w/a Big Date.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> My JMan Special! Thank you Bro JMan!
> 
> Dang, should have brought a strap with me.


Sap looks really great. We should declare JMAN the official OoO watchmaker.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> @5959HH So the Greg Stevens straps finally arrived today! Here is the Horween Coffee Dublin that's for my PAM 574. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I can see the crooked box stitching at the top. Might email Greg and ask if he will correct or remake the long section of the strap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath...
> I do plan to visit the kids once it's safer to fly, whenever that might be.


Yesterday.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Sap looks really great. We should declare JMAN the official OoO watchmaker.


He is.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Yep I can see the crooked box stitching at the top. Might email Greg and ask if he will correct or remake the long section of the strap.


I sent him an email with that photo. Hoping he'll make it right.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I sent him an email with that photo. Hoping he'll make it right.


Godfrey

He says he will remake the strap. Sucks to have to wait again, but I'd say that's a quick response and good customer service.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> He says he will remake the strap. Sucks to have to wait again, but I'd say that's a quick response and good customer service.


I was certain he would make it right. Stand up guy!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I was certain he would make it right. Stand up guy!


Never dealt with him but kind of surprising it saw the light of day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Really enjoying it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I almost hit a little bear tonight on my way home from a walk in the woods. It was running across the highway, not quite fast enough to make it without some help from the brakes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I almost hit a little bear tonight on my way home from a walk in the woods. It was running across the highway, not quite fast enough to make it without some help from the brakes.


You are a fine man Bony.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Really enjoying it.


More than all your other watches? 

Just asking.... you know many brothers in OoO may be waiting for any of the watches you want to of load


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I almost hit a little bear tonight on my way home from a walk in the woods. It was running across the highway, not quite fast enough to make it without some help from the brakes.


Why do you need brakes when you're walking? Good shoes by the way


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why do you need brakes when you're walking? Good shoes by the way


I wish I had enough time to walk to my starting point, which is actually possible from my house almost entirely on trails. Ironically, the bear was about two miles from home.

The place I walked today is the remains of a village that started as an iron mining and smelting center before and during the Revolutionary War and was later a hub on the Morris Canal, a portion of which survives there. It also has the remains of one of the first inclined planes used on a canal in the US.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> More than all your other watches?
> 
> Just asking.... you know many brothers in OoO may be waiting for any of the watches you want to of load


Let's all remain calm....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JMan Special lume shots


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I wish I had enough time to walk to my starting point, which is actually possible from my house almost entirely on trails. Ironically, the bear was about two miles from home.
> 
> The place I walked today is the remains of a village that started as an iron mining and smelting center before and during the Revolutionary War and was later a hub on the Morris Canal, a portion of which survives there. It also has the remains of one of the first inclined planes used on a canal in the US.


LOL. I know wat you meant. Just pulling your leg.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Let's all remain calm....


Oh, can't contain the excitement. Some watch is getting flipped soon.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, can't contain the excitement. Some watch is getting flipped soon.


Can the bros here have the right of first refusal on Sappie's watches?  
Wait, he "lost" the BLNR. Next.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> Can the bros here have the right of first refusal on Sappie's watches?
> Wait, he "lost" the BLNR. Next.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are the last ransom photos she sent:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Can the bros here have the right of first refusal on Sappie's watches?
> Wait, he "lost" the BLNR. Next.


Exactly! Let's line up before he loses anymore of them watches.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Here are the last ransom photos she sent:


Gal agrees.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Here are the last ransom photos she sent:


Nice piano. Got class.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Gal agrees.
> View attachment 15477699


Ooo... my knees are going soft....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

How is it the bracelet fits?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice piano. Got class.


That's her crappy one. She has a Steinway grand and a Petrof grand. Geez! She is a performer and teacher.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That's her crappy one. She has a Steinway grand and a Petrof grand. Geez! She is a performer and teacher.


Yamaha is the beginner's model. It's the Seiko of pianos.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Yamaha is the beginner's model. It's the Seiko of pianos.


GF

Speaking of pianists, I thought of my favorite one, Victor Borge. Link to some quotes here:




__





Victor Borge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







taggedwiki.zubiaga.org


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I know wat you meant. Just pulling your leg.


I long for the times when I had to worry mostly about whether there was enough daylight left to get where I'm going. I was totally made to cover ground, on any kind of terrain in any kind of weather. I love thinking in terms of how many mountains I have to pass or how many streams I have to cross to the next stop. After a long day on the trail, after I've eaten and everything is put away and it seems too early to turn in, I shake off the fatigue with a little walk that might turn into a couple more miles.

Sorry to wander about on the page, as it were. I have to wander mostly in the mind for a while yet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Full moon tomorrow


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

As Dwight Schrute (the Office) says "Nostalgia is truly one of the great human weaknesses. Second only to the neck."









Seiko 5 Sports meets NARUTO & BORUTO. | News | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> @5959HH So the Greg Stevens straps finally arrived today! Here is the Horween Coffee Dublin that's for my PAM 574. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With some leather artisans the term "mystery box" or whatever usually refers to discounted items that are slightly blemished in the leather or "off in workmanship that doesn't effect longevity".

Was this mystery strap purchased with any discount? The stitching is definitely off at the springbar end of the long strap.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> Not many holes in both straps - only 4??
> 
> stitching is off on the second one


Custom made or bespoke straps need only 2~4 holes as the strap length is supposed to fit without many holes.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> The clearly crooked stitching on the second one is the problem I have with it. They are custom built to the size of my wrist so I don't have an issue with less holes.


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Never dealt with him but kind of surprising it saw the light of day.


Oh well...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That's her crappy one. She has a Steinway grand and a Petrof grand. Geez! She is a performer and teacher.


Exactly. Got class.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yamaha is the beginner's model. It's the Seiko of pianos.


LOL. Then Hailun or Young Chang is like Parnis and Tisell.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I long for the times when I had to worry mostly about whether there was enough daylight left to get where I'm going. I was totally made to cover ground, on any kind of terrain in any kind of weather. I love thinking in terms of how many mountains I have to pass or how many streams I have to cross to the next stop. After a long day on the trail, after I've eaten and everything is put away and it seems too early to turn in, I shake off the fatigue with a little walk that might turn into a couple more miles.
> 
> Sorry to wander about on the page, as it were. I have to wander mostly in the mind for a while yet.


That's okay. My mind wanders around all the time too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Happy Mid-Autumn festival everyone 









@Panerol Forte it's about time you make a come back


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Blue Willard.
















SPB183J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


Prospex Sea | SPB183J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Incoming seiko


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Here are the last ransom photos she sent:


what did you "get" in "exchange"?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Incoming seiko
> View attachment 15477832


That Credor is really pretty, too bad I'm not into dress watches.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> My JMan Special! Thank you Bro JMan!
> 
> Dang, should have brought a strap with me.


Nice work Jman and Sap!

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> He says he will remake the strap. Sucks to have to wait again, but I'd say that's a quick response and good customer service.





5959HH said:


> I was certain he would make it right. Stand up guy!


Glad he's taking care of it. And it's an easy mistake. Trust me I've done it a few times even though it looks straight until you finally stitch it. I really gotta make a trip to the leather store for supplies.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Really enjoying it.


It's killer. Reminds me of my Luminox. I gotta make a new strap for it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That's her crappy one. She has a Steinway grand and a Petrof grand. Geez! She is a performer and teacher.


Wow that's awesome. We only have the crappy one. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> With some leather artisans the term "mystery box" or whatever usually refers to discounted items that are slightly blemished in the leather or "off in workmanship that doesn't effect longevity".
> 
> Was this mystery strap purchased with any discount? The stitching is definitely off at the springbar end of the long strap.


No, it was only a mystery in the sense that I didn't reveal here on OoO what the second strap that I ordered was or for which watch it was intended.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Happy Mid-Autumn festival everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy mid autumn festival to you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Incoming seiko
> View attachment 15477832


Nice


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Three guesses about today's weather...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> No, it was only a mystery in the sense that I didn't reveal here on OoO what the second strap that I ordered was or for which watch it was intended.


JLC Master Control? Don't remember though whether or not the JLC had a blue dial or not.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Three guesses about today's weather...
> 
> View attachment 15478176


Sunny?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice


does this mean "nice thumb"?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Totally nothing to do with the weather...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> JLC Master Control? Don't remember though whether or not the JLC had a blue dial or not.












It has blue accents and date font.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not this either.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> does this mean "nice thumb"?


Try again...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> It has blue accents and date font.


Now I remember and think I recall that the damaged strap that returned with it from service had blue stitching near the lugs? So I'm guessing the GSD strap with blue stitching ordered for your JLC?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay. Time for bed. Goodnight gents.

Love you guys. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Try again...


put your yellow thumb up my nice ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She's definitely not thinking about the weather.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Now I remember and think I recall that the damaged strap that returned with it from service had blue stitching near the lugs? So I'm guessing the GSD strap with blue stitching ordered for your JLC?


Yes, exactly. Before the infamous damage:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Any one into one handers? Anyone into 24 hour watches?
How about a one hand 24 hour watch?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Any one into one handers? Anyone into 24 hour watches?
> How about a one hand 24 hour watch?
> View attachment 15478322


Interesting watch but never know exactly what time it is, only approximate time of day.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Incoming seiko
> View attachment 15477832


Nice for a Seiko! ?

Congrats seriously


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Interesting watch but never know exactly what time it is, only approximate time of day.


yes sir. But why quibble about a few minutes. No one's in a rush.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, exactly. Before the infamous damage:


the blue stitch is perfect for the watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Any one into one handers? Anyone into 24 hour watches?
> How about a one hand 24 hour watch?
> View attachment 15478322


I like that the 12 is at the top of the dial rather than the 24. Seems more intuitive to me as the hand follows the track of the sun, n'est pas?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> I like that the 12 is at the top of the dial rather than the 24. Seems more intuitive to me as the hand follows the track of the sun, n'est pas?


Oui, ça l'est


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, exactly. Before the infamous damage:


The blue stitching on the GSD should contrast nicely. Do you have a side shot of the JLC on your wrist? Maybe similar to this:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> I like that the 12 is at the top of the dial rather than the 24. Seems more intuitive to me as the hand follows the track of the sun, n'est pas?


So most of the time only the top half of the watch is used and it's got half the number of hands of even the most minimalist designs...

Can I ask for a 50% discount?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The blue stitching on the GSD should contrast nicely. Do you have a side shot of the JLC on your wrist? Maybe similar to this:


Not quite as thin as the UTs but still pretty darn thin.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Not quite as thin as the UTs but still pretty darn thin.


Probably thick enough though for the GSD strap as long as the strap doesn't overwhelm the watch case.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

God I’m bored! Zoom course on Mediation-Arbitration. 2 full f-ing days!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jman Spec to keep me company.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I long for the times when I had to worry mostly about whether there was enough daylight left to get where I'm going. I was totally made to cover ground, on any kind of terrain in any kind of weather. I love thinking in terms of how many mountains I have to pass or how many streams I have to cross to the next stop. After a long day on the trail, after I've eaten and everything is put away and it seems too early to turn in, I shake off the fatigue with a little walk that might turn into a couple more miles.
> 
> Sorry to wander about on the page, as it were. I have to wander mostly in the mind for a while yet.


"The mountains are calling and I must go."


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Probably thick enough though for the GSD strap as long as the strap doesn't overwhelm the watch case.


Actually I just emailed him about that exact thing. I had told him it was for my JLC and we had specifically discussed him building it as thin as he could, which he thought would be around 2.75mm, but I was just measuring and it seems to be closer to 2.5mm and it fits my JLC deployant perfectly. Now I'm even more bummed about the stitching issue because it's perfect in every other way. I hope he can achieve the same magic with the thickness.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> God I'm bored! Zoom course on Mediation-Arbitration. 2 full f-ing days!


Sounds exciting.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Happy Mid-Autumn festival everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Chuseok (Korean version)!

Our Korean half of the family went to the cemetery to pay their respects and went out for dessert afterwards.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Incoming seiko
> View attachment 15477832


ygtbfkm

dammit

I need a new job


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My JMan Special! Thank you Bro JMan!
> 
> Dang, should have brought a strap with me.


Purdy

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Picked up a Hirsch Liberty. They come with quick release spring bars now!


As often as you flip a quick release should come in handy 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> @5959HH So the Greg Stevens straps finally arrived today! Here is the Horween Coffee Dublin that's for my PAM 574. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, more than three holes is unnecessary?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I almost hit a little bear tonight on my way home from a walk in the woods. It was running across the highway, not quite fast enough to make it without some help from the brakes.


A missed opportunity for having bear steak for Thanksgiving 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15478577


Gf
The funny thing about timex 40mm expeditions is the dimensions are close to perfect. Makes u wonder. Lugs crown erc


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> More than all your other watches?
> 
> Just asking.... you know many brothers in OoO may be waiting for any of the watches you want to of load


With Batman no longer in the Batcave he's one short.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> With Batman no longer in the Batcave he's one short.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


HE'S GOT A SLOT IN THE BOX TO FILL


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Not quite as thin as the UTs but still pretty darn thin.


Godfrey

I put the strap all the way on just to see how it looks. Pretty good I think.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I put the strap all the way on just to see how it looks. Pretty good I think.


I like the shade of the leather, it matches the watch well. Undecided on the blue stitchings...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Sounds exciting.


So far it has been abso f-ing lutely useless. Except to get CPD credits.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> With Batman no longer in the Batcave he's one short.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood




I'm running out of tears. Gotta drink more water.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm running out of tears. Gotta drink more water.


Running out of tears? Be sure to drink more water, and that you're not losing too much bodily fluids elsewhere...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I put the strap all the way on just to see how it looks. Pretty good I think.


Could have went this way with the stitching. Quite possibly my best one yet.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Yamaha is the beginner's model. It's the Seiko of pianos.


They vary so much from one to the next. I've played a lot of Yamahas that I prefer to a lot of Steinways, even setting aside all the old, dilapidated Steinways out there. I also don't need a piano that can ensonify a whole concert hall filled with sound-absorbing people, which changes the equation somewhat. I could be pretty happy with a Yamaha CF or CX.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Incoming seiko
> View attachment 15477832


I love the Credor enamel dials.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Could have went this way with the stitching. Quite possibly my best one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's nice!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I’d be happy with Yamaha. I have a no-name upright my parents bought when I was 6. It’s out of tune.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> HE'S GOT A SLOT IN THE BOX TO FILL


I think Saps has more a walk in watch closet than watch box.

Otherwise, Batman out Jman in 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Any one into one handers? Anyone into 24 hour watches?
> How about a one hand 24 hour watch?
> View attachment 15478322


It's the watch for people who aren't in a hurry. I don't think I could get used to a traditional one-hander. I could see wearing one with a novel complication, though. It would be a multi-layer dial with some pushers that displayed daylight hours as a function of date and latitude.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> God I'm bored! Zoom course on Mediation-Arbitration. 2 full f-ing days!


Isn't that the fundamental tactic of Arbitration? Escalate the pain of not agreeing until neither party can take it anymore. The trick is that the arbitrator must be able to outlast everyone else, hence the awful training.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I'd be happy with Yamaha. I have a no-name upright my parents bought when I was 6. It's out of tune.


Unfortunately this one doesn't get much playing time since my boy is off to college. Really hoping baby girl plays one day.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ah, more than three holes is unnecessary?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


It depends where they're located.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think Saps has more a walk in watch closet than watch box.
> 
> Otherwise, Batman out Jman in
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


It has a built in fedex pick up window built in. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> A missed opportunity for having bear steak for Thanksgiving
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Bear is tasty, I must say.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I put the strap all the way on just to see how it looks. Pretty good I think.


The strap does seem to go well with the JLC but would be more inclined to wear the strap on a tang buckle rather than deployant. That stitching issue is less noticeable on the wrist.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Could have went this way with the stitching. Quite possibly my best one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think Saps has more a walk in watch closet than watch box.
> 
> Otherwise, Batman out Jman in
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


No, I meant ... oh nevermind


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> It's the watch for people who aren't in a hurry. I don't think I could get used to a traditional one-hander. I could see wearing one with a novel complication, though. It would be a multi-layer dial with some pushers that displayed daylight hours as a function of date and latitude.


I think I'd like to try a one-hander. I try to be stupid early to events anyway. Too many things can go wrong in the "journey" to get there, even if it's just a Skype call, so holding off till the last minute makes me nervous as fawk.

Wonder if I can fab up a one-hand complication to use as a pseudo-AW dial.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> With Batman no longer in the Batcave he's one short.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think Saps has more a walk in watch closet than watch box.
> 
> Otherwise, Batman out Jman in
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That would be Pongman or PF or BSF!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> It depends where they're located.


They come with more than 3 holes?!?

Sorry.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Bear is tasty, I must say.


It's spelled b e e r !


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> God I'm bored! Zoom course on Mediation-Arbitration. 2 full f-ing days!


Get your girl to send you pics.....

... then share them with your married online totally anonymous friends


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ah, more than three holes is unnecessary?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Three holes is EXACTLY correct. Any more or any less and I begin to question my judgement and how much I've had to drink


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I'd like to try a one-hander. I try to be stupid early to events anyway. Too many things can go wrong in the "journey" to get there, even if it's just a Skype call, so holding off till the last minute makes me nervous as fawk.
> 
> Wonder if I can fab up a one-hand complication to use as a pseudo-AW dial.


I feel like a one hander like that needs an internal and external bezel linked to chimes so you can easily set daily alarms.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The strap does seem to go well with the JLC but would be more inclined to wear the strap on a tang buckle rather than deployant. That stitching issue is less noticeable on the wrist.


Not this angle


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> That would be Pongman or PF or BSF!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Not this angle


The strap screams custom handmade and pricey too match 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Still bored


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"BSF, what did you work on today?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Still bored


3 screens?? You da man!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> put your yellow thumb up my nice ...


Whoa, whoa, hold it mate. Not into that kinky stuff.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Any one into one handers? Anyone into 24 hour watches?
> How about a one hand 24 hour watch?
> View attachment 15478322


Wear in good health!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yes sir. But why quibble about a few minutes. No one's in a rush.


Important to know those few minutes if you bill people by the minute. No wonder my lawyer's bill is always astronomical. Her watch is so tiny and I am sure she estimates the start and end time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> God I'm bored! Zoom course on Mediation-Arbitration. 2 full f-ing days!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> As often as you flip a quick release should come in handy
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Touché


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> With Batman no longer in the Batcave he's one short.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Short... umm...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So far it has been abso f-ing lutely useless. Except to get CPD credits.


Yes, I find myself doing that too. Sign up for courses just to get CPD points. Unfortunately, multiple registrations for me over different trades mean a hell of a lot of workshops, seminars and courses to attend over a year.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Switched that ostrich strap to my Weiss and ordered the one that bro @mui.richard suggested, plus a racing one for the Panda Speedy.

I think the brown color works better with the blue dial.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Super annoying day dealing with school BS...

My kid made an innocent comment via text message to his friends that some parents saw, took out of context and reported him to school. Spent two hours of my afternoon on a Zoom meeting with his teacher and school counselor. Lame.

I miss the days when the kids who had an issue met up after school and fought it out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Super annoying day dealing with school BS...
> 
> My kid made an innocent comment via text message to his friends that some parents saw, took out of context and reported him to school. Spent two hours of my afternoon on a Zoom meeting with his teacher and school counselor. Lame.
> 
> I miss the days when the kids who had an issue met up after school and fought it out.


Okay... that depends if your kid will win the fight...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Super annoying day dealing with school BS...
> 
> My kid made an innocent comment via text message to his friends that some parents saw, took out of context and reported him to school. Spent two hours of my afternoon on a Zoom meeting with his teacher and school counselor. Lame.
> 
> I miss the days when the kids who had an issue met up after school and fought it out.


That sucks


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> That sucks


That's what I hear.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Super annoying day dealing with school BS...
> 
> My kid made an innocent comment via text message to his friends that some parents saw, took out of context and reported him to school. Spent two hours of my afternoon on a Zoom meeting with his teacher and school counselor. Lame.
> 
> I miss the days when the kids who had an issue met up after school and fought it out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


Problem is they have to social distance. So contact is out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Super annoying day dealing with school BS...
> 
> My kid made an innocent comment via text message to his friends that some parents saw, took out of context and reported him to school. Spent two hours of my afternoon on a Zoom meeting with his teacher and school counselor. Lame.
> 
> I miss the days when the kids who had an issue met up after school and fought it out.


Did someone get "offended"?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Problem is they have to social distance. So contact is out.


If I recall correctly, that would not have stopped @sportura... 😇


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wear in good health!


not even a nice strap?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> It has blue accents and date font.


That's the first time I've seen that watch and liked it

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> not even a nice strap?


No. Single handed watches are an oddity in life and that brand just rubs me the wrong way. Sorry mate. Personal preference at work here.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's the first time I've seen that watch and liked it
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Switched that ostrich strap to my Weiss and ordered the one that bro @mui.richard suggested, plus a racing one for the Panda Speedy.
> 
> I think the brown color works better with the blue dial.


The Vachetta leather from Anziano or the one from Bas & Loake?

Regardless, please update when it's here


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. Single handed watches are an oddity in life and that brand just rubs me the wrong way. Sorry mate. Personal preference at work here.


how'd you like to be rubbed?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So far it has been abso f-ing lutely useless. Except to get CPD credits.


Refresher course for the 0.00001% chance the BLNR wasn't coming home? 😅


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Did someone get "offended"?


A couple of the snowflake parents...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Problem is they have to social distance. So contact is out.


May I suggest... social distancing achieved.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> The Vachetta leather from Anziano or the one from Bas & Loake?
> 
> Regardless, please update when it's here


The Vachetta one that you recommended and a black racing one from Bulang. The latter will be here tomorrow, the other one probably next week.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> how'd you like to be rubbed?


Very much thanks


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> May I suggest... social distancing achieved.


All you can!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Why is the guy to the far left getting BJ in the middle of the fight?

Never mind it’s a rhetorical query 


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

So Mr T and Ms M have Covid19. Will the next debate be via Zoom?


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> Refresher course for the 0.00001% chance the BLNR wasn't coming home?


You guys are killing me


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Why is the guy to the far left getting BJ in the middle of the fight?
> 
> Never mind it's a rhetorical query
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The answer, of course, is "Why not?"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Why is the guy to the far left getting BJ in the middle of the fight?
> 
> Never mind it's a rhetorical query
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Sometimes, pieces of gold nuggets can be found in games. I guess the programmer was a little bored and decided to spice it up a bit.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Why is the guy to the far left getting BJ in the middle of the fight?
> 
> Never mind it's a rhetorical query
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Priorities, man. Priorities.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of BJs...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> So Mr T and Ms M have Covid19. Will the next debate be via Zoom?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Well zoom it is and to refresh memories since the media is of course always in a panic and of course always there to blame T.
while your state shuts down everything here is the reality .

CDC recently updated estimated infection fatality rates for COVID. Here are the updated survival rates by age group:

0-19: 99.997%
20-49: 99.98%
50-69: 99.5% 
70+: 94.6%

Glad to live where common sense prevails and you can keep the north east and many other places in the US where freedom is no longer an option. Can't worship but you can burn loot and demonstrate violently but enjoy being told what to do by your local government . If that is truly the kind of world you want to live in then that is just sad.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of BJs...
> 
> View attachment 15479559


It also just dawned on me that BJ is short for Billie Jean....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Well zoom it is and to refresh memories since the media is of course always in a panic and of course always there to blame T.
> while your state shuts down everything here is the reality .
> 
> CDC recently updated estimated infection fatality rates for COVID. Here are the updated survival rates by age group:
> ...


lol

Check the news again this morning.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> lol
> 
> Check the news again this morning.


No idea what that even means check the news for what ? New numbers from the cdc ? or that the president is + which doesn't equate to a life sentence but either way , I don't really give a toss what the news media says.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=333342424662430


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> So Mr T and Ms M have Covid19. Will the next debate be via Zoom?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Sending thoughts and prayers to Donald and his family. Also sending out Cholorox for treatment.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Switched that ostrich strap to my Weiss and ordered the one that bro @mui.richard suggested, plus a racing one for the Panda Speedy.
> 
> I think the brown color works better with the blue dial.


Whoa, you have a weiss? How do you like it? I've given it serious thought, I'm just hoping he can do a date in that 38mm size.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of BJs...
> 
> View attachment 15479559


Is there a video or something that this poor girl did to get all this BJ attention?

Can you share it? ;P


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=333342424662430


Damn, the person filming couldnt give him a han...... Er, help him out?

Serious commitment though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Glad to live where common sense prevails and *you can keep the north east *and many other places in the US where freedom is no longer an option. Can't worship but you can burn loot and demonstrate violently but enjoy being told what to do by your local government . If that is truly the kind of world you want to live in then that is just sad.


HEY!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Is there a video or something that this poor girl did to get all this BJ attention?
> 
> Can you share it? ;P


More wishful thinking than anything else.










Although I do have a good imagination...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Although I do have a good imagination...


Us married men usually do


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Us married men usually do


Hehe


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> HEY!!


I love NY!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> Whoa, you have a weiss? How do you like it? I've given it serious thought, I'm just hoping he can do a date in that 38mm size.


Love the story behind it, the founder is a super nice, humble, very knowledgeable. The watch itself is pretty small, light. I enjoy the design. Negatives are non hacking seconds, glass lacks anti-reflective coating so photos are hard sometimes. Mine was a gift from a close friend.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers to Donald and his family. Also sending out Cholorox for treatment.


The Reddit megathread is _ruthless_:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/j3oozc/_/g7ddii3


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

As far as Trump goes... my thoughts and prayers are with the virus.





Edit - it's just a joke Bro's, I mean The Donald no harm. As for Mrs T, marks out of 10? I'd give her one, with extreme prejudice!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

New Safari security features let us know that Facebook code snippets are following us EVERYwhere. This dropdown appeared when I clicked "play" on Sap's video.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> New Safari security features let us know that Facebook code snippets are following us EVERYwhere. This dropdown appeared when I clicked "play" on Sap's video.
> 
> View attachment 15479952


GF

And FB is whining that giving us web users the ability to block their BS will ruin their business model. Boo fawking hoo. Maybe if you did a better job policing violent content on your fawking platform you might get some fawking respect.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers to Donald and his family. Also sending out


Mav I think when you rethink that post you will change it.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> As far as Trump goes... my thoughts and prayers are with the virus.


The Virus better just "stand back and stand by" ;-)


----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

mav said:


> Love the story behind it, the founder is a super nice, humble, very knowledgeable. The watch itself is pretty small, light. I enjoy the design. Negatives are non hacking seconds, glass lacks anti-reflective coating so photos are hard sometimes. Mine was a gift from a close friend.


I recently got a 38mm standard that I love and agree with what Mav posted. The corners of the lugs on mine, especially on the strap side, are sharp and it scratched my GF's arm the other night. I definitely need to get a thicker strap for it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

97Type-R said:


> I recently got a 38mm standard that I love and agree with what Mav posted. The corners of the lugs on mine, especially on the strap side, are sharp and it scratched my GF's arm the other night. I definitely need to get a thicker strap for it.


Maybe take a nail file set to the lug corners and smooth them down?

(might be worth sending feedback to Weiss, too)


----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe take a nail file set to the lug corners and smooth them down?
> 
> (might be worth sending feedback to Weiss, too)


It's about 2 week old so not ready to for that yet. I'll send him some feedback thought.
My GF has been wearing it a lot since that happened, either looking for revenge or may have lost it to her.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers to Donald and his family. Also sending out Cholorox for treatment.


As a mouth rinse?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Is there a video or something that this poor girl did to get all this BJ attention?
> 
> Can you share it? ;P


Okay. I want to know what is the attraction of BJs? You fellas seem so excited about it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Mav I think when you rethink that post you will change it.


No regrets. I was joking. I do sincerely hope him, Melania, Hope Hicks and whoever else may have been infected within his inner circle recovers well and fully.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Us married men usually do


Does the imagination get better the older one gets?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Does the imagination get better the older one gets?


It has to.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I want to know what is the attraction of BJs? You fellas seem so excited about it.


Seems like something old dudes drink.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Back to it 

Seeing her tonight so hoping to exchange this for my precious....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Back to it
> 
> Seeing her tonight so hoping to exchange this for my precious....


Cartier + $$$ to secure the return I reckon.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Back to it
> 
> Seeing her tonight so hoping to exchange this for my precious....


Tell her you just finished the arbitration and mediation course 🤓


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I want to know what is the attraction of BJs? You fellas seem so excited about it.


Uuuuuuh. I think this is the first time a man has ever asked this question. Is this like a Seinfeld spoof question? What's the deal with BJs? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Back to it
> 
> Seeing her tonight so hoping to exchange this for my precious....


Do you need an arbitrator?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Do you need an arbitrator?


No. I need an experienced thief.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> HEY!!


Ok you can come south


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> No. I need an experienced thief.


Sap you're waaay more generous than I am. I won't even allow an immediate family member wear one of my watches. Well maybe my G-Shock. I've given watches to family members but never loaned one out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Sap you're waaay more generous than I am. I won't even allow an immediate family member wear one of my watches. Well maybe my G-Shock. I've given watches to family members but never loaned one out.


Should have made her sign an agreement. My judgment was clouded.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Sap you're waaay more generous than I am. I won't even allow an immediate family member wear one of my watches. Well maybe my G-Shock. I've given watches to family members but never loaned one out.


Last week Mrs. BW made an effigy of me, laying in bed reading a cookbook. It was even wearing a watch. I asked her why she chose the Orient with a Hamilton and Seiko right next to them. She said she didn't think it mattered, as long as it was a watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Last week Mrs. BW made an effigy of me, laying in bed reading a cookbook. It was even wearing a watch. I asked her why she chose the Orient with a Hamilton and Seiko right next to them. She said she didn't think it mattered, as long as it was a watch.


She is wise. Stay with her.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Got one of the new straps for the Panda, this one is the racing one from Bulang. Looks better IMO...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

97Type-R said:


> I recently got a 38mm standard that I love and agree with what Mav posted. The corners of the lugs on mine, especially on the strap side, are sharp and it scratched my GF's arm the other night. I definitely need to get a thicker strap for it.


How do you like it? Feel solid in the hand? Worth the 1000k? How is the accuracy?

I've only seen the 42mm in the metal. There is a weiss distributor in austin that I will hit up at some point.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In the office today, too. Memos on memos on a Friday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I don't know how well it shows up in pictures but I'm sitting in my garage enjoying a pipe and an oktoberfest while a butterfly swarm is passing by


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

The dog is unimpressed


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> The dog is unimpressed


Is he alive?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> I don't know how well it shows up in pictures but I'm sitting in my garage enjoying a pipe and an oktoberfest while a butterfly swarm is passing by


Where are the butterflies?


----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

jason10mm said:


> How do you like it? Feel solid in the hand? Worth the 1000k? How is the accuracy?
> 
> I've only seen the 42mm in the metal. There is a weiss distributor in austin that I will hit up at some point.


Really like it a lot, I have a small flat wrist so it sits very well on it. Wanted a small second watch and mainly buy from smaller brands and US companies. I like Cameron's story and mission. It's solid but light, very noticeable when changing from a different watch. I feel it's quality and would buy another and probably will in the future. It's non-hacking but running about +4/5spd. I don't really obsess over the accuracy with it as much as I do with other watches.
I'd love a 42mm LE with the cal 1003 but it's probably a bit to big for my wrist.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Anyone else a fan of Frank Lloyd Wright?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15480676
> 
> 
> Anyone else a fan of Frank Lloyd Wright?


I am (not an avid follower, but have liked whatever I've seen so far). My sister put a house on her shortlist that was very Wright-esque; Dad talked her out of it because, as he put it, "Its style is so strong and unique that any furniture you get would _have to match,_ otherwise it would look terrible."

The series looks pretty cool. Wonder if my wife would like one.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Where are the butterflies?


It is a blue swarm


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15480676
> 
> 
> Anyone else a fan of Frank Lloyd Wright?


Yes


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

97Type-R said:


> It's about 2 week old so not ready to for that yet. I'll send him some feedback thought.
> My GF has been wearing it a lot since that happened, either looking for revenge or may have lost it to her.


I'm more interested in the DC2 your name implies

Edit - or EK

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Priorities, man. Priorities.


what's a priority higher than a BJ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm more interested in the DC2 your name implies
> 
> Edit - or EK
> 
> Brother of OoO


My money's on the DC2 since we never for the EK R in the States


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what's a priority higher than a BJ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My _faux _world timer


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


>


if that doesnt include a BJ ...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> My money's on the DC2 since we never for the EK R in the States


Yeah we didn't get the EK either. At least I don't think we did

Can't remember if I told you B but someone I know bought a DC2 type r MANY years ago (maybe 8) which had 20k km on the clock. He bought it as a keeper so if it has more than 22k on it now I'm be stunned.

Thing was immaculate

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Us married men usually do


the challenge is actualizing what we imagine


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I am (not an avid follower, but have liked whatever I've seen so far). My sister put a house on her shortlist that was very Wright-esque; Dad talked her out of it because, as he put it, "Its style is so strong and unique that any furniture you get would _have to match,_ otherwise it would look terrible."
> 
> The series looks pretty cool. Wonder if my wife would like one.


I definitely love the "Usonian" style.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I love the idea of a house being almost closed off on the side facing the street with the opposite side open and glassy and flowing into the backyard.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It has to.


Mines reasonably good at the moment. I imagine that I am woody the woodworker


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Back to it
> 
> Seeing her tonight so hoping to exchange this for my precious....


2nd person on top row looks bored.

Last person on right on second row looks like he's asleep....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Uuuuuuh. I think this is the first time a man has ever asked this question. Is this like a Seinfeld spoof question? What's the deal with BJs?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's for me to know and for you to find out


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> No. I need an experienced thief.


Send Norman the ninja cat


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Should have made her sign an agreement. My judgment was clouded.


You were thinking with the other head?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I want to know what is the attraction of BJs? You fellas seem so excited about it.


sir, have you ever woken up to one?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> if that doesnt include a BJ ...


BJ and RJ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah we didn't get the EK either. At least I don't think we did
> 
> Can't remember if I told you B but someone I know bought a DC2 type r MANY years ago (maybe 8) which had 20k km on the clock. He bought it as a keeper so if it has more than 22k on it now I'm be stunned.
> 
> ...


What's a DC2? I only know of DC9...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15480752
> 
> I love the idea of a house being almost closed off on the side facing the street with the opposite side open and glassy and flowing into the backyard.


Nice house. Now you need a big pool and beautiful ladies in them


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> sir, have you ever woken up to one?


That was a long long time ago....

Hence why Einstein suggested that imagination is more important than knowledge.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That was a long long time ago....
> 
> Hence why Einstein suggested that imagination is more important than knowledge.


there's your answer.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> BJ and RJ?


unemployed can look for jobs there?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> unemployed can look for jobs there?


It's still a job. Someone has to do it!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Send Norman the ninja cat


Swear to god, I zoomed in on this gif to make it fill the screen, showed it to Norman, and he stared right at it and his eye started twitching.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's a DC2? I only know of DC9...












An example on video here:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> unemployed can look for jobs there?


Sure. Only if you provide an RJ and accept Greek style roast rump


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Swear to god, I zoomed in on this gif to make it fill the screen, showed it to Norman, and he stared right at it and his eye started twitching.


Norman thinking "hey, I can do that!"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> An example on video here:


Nice. I like the bubble shaped one better. Is it the EK series from the early 1990s?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure. Only if you provide an RJ and accept Greek style roast rump


not trained for that sir


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> not trained for that sir


No training required. Just bend over....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Been watcbing the NBA playoffs and a lot of great games in the bubble.

and just saw Commissioner Silver being interviewed and he alluded to a possible reason why.

no BJs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Norman thinking "hey, I can do that!"


I hope not


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. I like the bubble shaped one better. Is it the EK series from the early 1990s?


EK Civics were late 90s; EF were 88-91 and EG were 92-95. I got my first Civic, a used '86 EA-T, in 1990 and became a huge fan overnight. I wanted to upgrade to any of the newer ones but couldn't justify doing so since mine was running like a top.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I hope not


You'll be surprised what goes through a cat's mind....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> EK Civics were late 90s; EF were 88-91 and EG were 92-95. I got my first Civic, a used '86 EA-T, in 1990 and became a huge fan overnight. I wanted to upgrade to any of the newer ones but couldn't justify doing so since mine was running like a top.


Okay, just went to look up the model years and EK was the one I am referring to. Saw a few of those done up by the boy racers.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

This will make some happy

Read on

https://phys.org/news/2020-10-physicists-circuit-limitless-power-graphene.html


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Should have made her sign an agreement. My judgment was clouded.


Tell her that you checked with your insurance policy that doesn't include loss or damage if in possession of a third party.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Been watcbing the NBA playoffs and a lot of great games in the bubble.
> 
> and just saw Commissioner Silver being interviewed and he alluded to a possible reason why.
> 
> no BJs.


Love seeing my Lakers play the way they have been in the bubble! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Tell her that you checked with your insurance policy that doesn't include loss or damage if in possession of a third party.


That might give her ideas and ask for marriage.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That was a long long time ago....
> 
> Hence why Einstein suggested that imagination is more important than knowledge.


Very much like psychologists telling us that creativity is separate from intelligence and likely more important.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> there's your answer.


#nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Love seeing my Lakers play the way they have been in the bubble!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lakers with AD and L*BJ*


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> That might give her ideas and ask for marriage.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Tell her that you checked with your insurance policy that doesn't include loss or damage if in possession of a third party.


I read the post and then looked at the gif.

Simple gold. 

Aw, 59, you've done it again.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You'll be surprised what goes through a cat's mind....


I used to want to be able to read Norman's mind and see what he sees. Then I realized that he watches me poop. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Very much like psychologists telling us that creativity is separate from intelligence and likely more important.


Anything to make their patients feel better.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I read the post and then looked at the gif.
> 
> Simple gold.
> 
> Aw, 59, you've done it again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> lakers with AD and L*BJ*


No RJ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I used to want to be able to read Norman's mind and see what he sees. Then I realized that he watches me poop.


Norman; "ah... so, this is how a human does it. I had been wondering why they haven't got an arsehole."


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> lakers with AD and L*BJ*


I see what you did there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Norman; "ah... so, this is how a human does it. I had been wondering why they haven't got an arsehole."


Sometimes I think he watches us in the kitchen and wishes that he could have opposable thumbs, or when we do Zumba in the basement he wishes he could dance. Other times I think he looks at us with contempt.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I used to want to be able to read Norman's mind and see what he sees. Then I realized that he watches me poop. 💩


Why do cats do that?? I have one who makes herself scarce until I sit down...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No RJ?


just JR Smith


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why do cats do that?? I have one who makes herself scarce until I sit down...


MrsBS asks me if Norman's quirks are normal, and I just say, "No cat is 'normal', they all do their own things."

Earlier today, Norman was bothering MrsBS while she was studying upstairs, so she told him to "go away and find Daddy." At that moment, I was in the bathroom on the main floor. He came downstairs, pushed the door open, "said" something as if to say hi (he rarely meows, just more often trills instead), got some pets on the head for a minute, then walked out.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Vigilante mode on! Need a hair cut soon too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Fawking shaggy there, Mav


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> just JR Smith


godfrey

there's *R*a*J*on Rondo


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Vigilante mode on! Need a hair cut soon too.
> 
> View attachment 15480906


Nice hair


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Vigilante mode on! Need a hair cut soon too.
> 
> View attachment 15480906


Nice hair.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Nice hair


He probably has more hair than you and me combined, and that's just on the sides and back of the scalp.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

She was reluctant, but I put my foot down!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She was reluctant, but I put my foot down!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> She was reluctant, but I put my foot down!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She was reluctant, but I put my foot down!


For now....

Just you wait.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> She was reluctant, but I put my foot down!


That is a very eclectic menu

Brother of OoO


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Been watcbing the NBA playoffs and a lot of great games in the bubble.
> 
> and just saw Commissioner Silver being interviewed and he alluded to a possible reason why.
> 
> no BJs.


BJ Armstrong had a pretty good career.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For now....
> 
> Just you wait.


Oooh baby!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> She was reluctant, but I put my foot down!


What were the terms of the settlement?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Negotiations on hold....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Negotiations on hold....


STAND STRONG! Your brothers are with you! Don't let her ply you with her feminine wiles!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> STAND STRONG! Your brothers are with you! *Don't let her ply you with her feminine wiles!*


I disagree. Anyone motivated to deploy feminine wiles deserves a fair hearing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Negotiations on hold....


Sap if nothing else you've added a bit of OoO drama to an otherwise drab week.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Ok, I'll have a hot drink ready for you Bro 59. The rest of us will have beer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Oooh baby!


I am sure that you'll be enjoying it. 

You like it rough eh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> STAND STRONG! Your brothers are with you! Don't let her ply you with her feminine wiles!


Wot? She's already twirling him round her fingers.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


>


 [MEDIA=youtube]ptrmW51ed58[/MEDIA]


Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wot? She's already twirling him round her fingers.


Sappie...OoO trophy boy-toy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I disagree. Anyone motivated to deploy feminine wiles deserves a fair hearing.


who can resist the power of the V


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Oooh baby!





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure that you'll be enjoying it.
> 
> You like it rough eh?


My emoji was selected carefully to express just the right amount of sarcasm.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My emoji was selected carefully to express just the right amount of sarcasm.


I was just kidding mate


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> This will make some happy
> 
> Read on
> 
> https://phys.org/news/2020-10-physicists-circuit-limitless-power-graphene.html


Scaling up might be an issue, but cool study nonetheless.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She was reluctant, but I put my foot down!


A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. Now get a hold of her a Snoopy ASAP

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Enjoying my new acquisition. Introducing the Brotherhood of Submariner Homage (BSH) watch. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enjoying my new acquisition. Introducing the Brotherhood of Submariner Homage (BSH) watch. 😁
> 
> View attachment 15481155


Godfrey!

A lume shot.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enjoying my new acquisition. Introducing the Brotherhood of Submariner Homage (BSH) watch. ?
> 
> View attachment 15481155


Didn't someone once take a genuine Sub & put a BSH dial on it? Or am I misremembering...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enjoying my new acquisition. Introducing the Brotherhood of Submariner Homage (BSH) watch.
> 
> View attachment 15481155


Cool. Is that one of the NTH built ones or a BSH custom? Those guys are pretty great but I can't keep up with them.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Didn't someone once take a genuine Sub & put a BSH dial on it? Or am I misremembering...


Pretty sure that also happened. That's some dedication right there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enjoying my new acquisition. Introducing the Brotherhood of Submariner Homage (BSH) watch. 😁
> 
> View attachment 15481155


there are BSH watches for sale?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hottest Covid patient.










Too soon?

Hoping she makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hottest Covid patient.
> 
> View attachment 15481466
> 
> ...


Hot? I'll say. I'd like to confirm that with my special probe though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> there are BSF watches for sale?


FIFY.

Yes, yes there are. Many, in fact.

But you'd be the last person to want any of them...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hot? I'll say. I'd like to confirm that with my special probe though.
> View attachment 15481474


Nice pic.

As Brother Dick well knows, flashes improve many pics...

That said, her resting biatch face is tough to take.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Must be nice to be young...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Didn't someone once take a genuine Sub & put a BSH dial on it? Or am I misremembering...


Yeah, goyrur or something was his name. A watchmaker from the Philippines. Respectable member on the affordable forum. Not seen him around these days though


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Brethren, thoughts on this watch: Its listed at $989 at a used jewelry store I used to walk by every day when I was Scandinavian Santa. My brother knows the guy and says his ebay prices are usually way over what he'll sell for. Thoughts?








I'ts definitely pre-owned. I'm trying to decide if that is just lighting bounce off the crown or damage. He's got the boxes and papers.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Must be nice to be young...


Trouble is, youth is wasted on them.


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hot? I'll say. I'd like to confirm that with my special probe though.
> View attachment 15481474


Incredible. Just incredible.

Why didn't Barbara Bush wear anything like this?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Brethren, thoughts on this watch: Its listed at $989 at a used jewelry store I used to walk by every day when I was Scandinavian Santa. My brother knows the guy and says his ebay prices are usually way over what he'll sell for. Thoughts?
> View attachment 15481514
> 
> I'ts definitely pre-owned. I'm trying to decide if that is just lighting bounce off the crown or damage. He's got the boxes and papers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Cool. Is that one of the NTH built ones or a BSH custom? Those guys are pretty great but I can't keep up with them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No, mine was built starting with a Ticino using the NH35 movement, yobokies hands and of course the BSH dial. The dial was something I wanted for a while now since I first saw it and thought it pretty cool to have one of those forum project watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Pretty sure that also happened. That's some dedication right there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yes, that did happen.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> there are BSH watches for sale?


Yes. Hang around the affordable forum and keep a watch in the sales section. There's a few people who assemble them and sell it unused.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hot? I'll say. I'd like to confirm that with my special probe though.
> View attachment 15481474


Her eyes... they bother me


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Brethren, thoughts on this watch: Its listed at $989 at a used jewelry store I used to walk by every day when I was Scandinavian Santa. My brother knows the guy and says his ebay prices are usually way over what he'll sell for. Thoughts?
> View attachment 15481514
> 
> I'ts definitely pre-owned. I'm trying to decide if that is just lighting bounce off the crown or damage. He's got the boxes and papers.


No a Maurice Lacroix


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was just kidding mate


I took no offense.

And do I like it rough? Well.... variety is always good!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RollieMoly said:


> Incredible. Just incredible.
> 
> Why didn't Barbara Bush wear anything like this?


Why would you want that?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Her eyes... they bother me


Too picky. 37ºC & female will do for me 🤓


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I took no offense.
> 
> And do I like it rough? Well.... variety is always good!


The part where you're been tied up or the spanking part?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay... this is weird. Advertisements lately appearing in my Tapatalk is for an Indian TV channel called ZeeTV. Used to see Ferrari, Porsche and mature dating sites. I don't know how the Ad Sense software works.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. Now get a hold of her a Snoopy ASAP
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


She lets me stroke her snoopy quite a bit. Wait a sec... what are we talking about?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice pic.
> 
> As Brother Dick well knows, flashes improve many pics...
> 
> That said, her resting biatch face is tough to take.


Flashes can be a pita, especially when you DON'T want something to show through...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> She lets me stroke her snoopy quite a bit. Wait a sec... what are we talking about?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Brethren, thoughts on this watch: Its listed at $989 at a used jewelry store I used to walk by every day when I was Scandinavian Santa. My brother knows the guy and says his ebay prices are usually way over what he'll sell for. Thoughts?
> View attachment 15481514
> 
> I'ts definitely pre-owned. I'm trying to decide if that is just lighting bounce off the crown or damage. He's got the boxes and papers.


I have no knowledge of this watch, but it looks good. And the price makes it almost a no brainer.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Her eyes... they bother me


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The part where you're been tied up or the spanking part?


I am not gonna get more specific...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Her eyes... they bother me


Yeah, I think people call them "dead eyes."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Idle hands...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Morning gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta show Linda some love...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Idle hands...
> 
> View attachment 15481573


The guy in the blue sweater....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Cant figure out the color of the strap. Seems to be a mix of brown and green.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Cant figure out the color of the strap. Seems to be a mix of brown and green.
> View attachment 15481630


💩&🤮?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I think people call them "dead eyes."


Reminds of poor Melania during the inauguration...










😂


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I have no knowledge of this watch, but it looks good. And the price makes it almost a no brainer.


ML masterpiece grand guichet 58789. Circa 2000-2009. ETA 2892-A2


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hottest Covid patient.
> 
> View attachment 15481466
> 
> ...


Classy gal


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Back home for 3 days yeah then gone


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

HAGW guys.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> HAGW guys.


The dial almost looks matte in that photo - very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I think people call them "dead eyes."


Guessing she's had a lot of practice at her current job.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Back home for 3 days yeah then gone


Tuesday already?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Tuesday already?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


In my head it is


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I gotta say, while I definitely prefer conferences in person, there are advantages to attending them virtually


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, mine was built starting with a Ticino using the NH35 movement, yobokies hands and of course the BSH dial. The dial was something I wanted for a while now since I first saw it and thought it pretty cool to have one of those forum project watches.


Yeah I really like what those guys are doing too.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

One of my neighbors got a new toy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow. Slow day yesterday huh? Only got a dozen posts since I went to bed. Have a good weekend guys 

Need to get that BBQ going


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

We can talk shyt all we want about Swatch Group and Omega marketing tie-ins with Bond, but I'll tell ya, I think this "Q" edition is one of the best-looking Swatch models I've ever seen.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Didn't someone once take a genuine Sub & put a BSH dial on it? Or am I misremembering...


That would be a pretty cool screw you to Rolex

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Brethren, thoughts on this watch: Its listed at $989 at a used jewelry store I used to walk by every day when I was Scandinavian Santa. My brother knows the guy and says his ebay prices are usually way over what he'll sell for. Thoughts?
> View attachment 15481514
> 
> I'ts definitely pre-owned. I'm trying to decide if that is just lighting bounce off the crown or damage. He's got the boxes and papers.


Nice looking watch but too expensive for what it is

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Too picky. 37ºC & female will do for me


37 degrees optional?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay... this is weird. Advertisements lately appearing in my Tapatalk is for an Indian TV channel called ZeeTV. Used to see Ferrari, Porsche and mature dating sites. I don't know how the Ad Sense software works.


So what your telling us is your internet search history is for old, rich Indian people?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> We can talk shyt all we want about Swatch Group and Omega marketing tie-ins with Bond, but I'll tell ya, I think this "Q" edition is one of the best-looking Swatch models I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 15482297


That is quite good looking. Design wise not something I should like but I really like it

Brother of OoO


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

One of the F.A.s from the office had a "hootnanny" out at his farm today. I just liked the view and all the trees changing for autumn.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 37 degrees optional?
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just watch the first 35 seconds....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Too soon?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Been working a little last night and this afternoon.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Been working a little last night and this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good ....improving fast


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Been working a little last night and this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a JMan-Al collaboration in the making.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too soon?
> 
> View attachment 15482384


maybe... course I wouldn't listen to him either...Birx yeah

proper response

He noted that we are in the midst of a chaotic political battle and offered a reminder that we would all be smart to heed, especially as political division and hate rage: "While there's a lot at stake, let's remember that we're all Americans. We're all human beings. And we want everyone to be healthy, no matter our party."


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I see a JMan-Al collaboration in the making.


Now there MUST be a Jmanerai!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too soon?
> 
> View attachment 15482384


Even if this was in April it wouldn't have been too soon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The Drive has discovered a patent filed by Ford that describes a generator that can be installed in the bed of an electric pickup to provide extended range capability when the main battery runs out of charge.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Quote of the day 

Thomas Jefferson 

“To take from one, because it is thought that his own industry and that of his fathers has acquired too much, in order to spare to others, who, or whose fathers have not exercised equal industry and skill, is to violate arbitrarily the first principle of association, — the guarantee to every one of a free exercise of his industry, & the fruits acquired by it.

Forgot History is bad all of it must be erased except 8 years of you know who cuz he was so awesome i just wanted more


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I am not gonna get more specific...


Like Aristotle, I see 🤓


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> The Drive has discovered a patent filed by Ford that describes a generator that can be installed in the bed of an electric pickup to provide extended range capability when the main battery runs out of charge.


A coal burning generator ...love
It


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> A coal burning generator ...love
> It


the link to the drive describes it well....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> A coal burning generator ...love
> It


as a friend of mine used to say you gotta love it.... course just bypass that and buy a gas powered F150


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> as a friend of mine used to say you gotta love it.... course just bypass that and buy a gas powered F150


Do they make a V12 F150 now that would be something


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Do they make a V12 F150 now that would be something


Diesel F350 might work...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Looking forward to electric combines


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Looking forward to electric combines


https://www.farmshow.com/a_article.php?aid=25749


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Our governor went to phase 3 yesterday.....exciting to see the bingo parlors and sweepstakes places back open...
One that I see coming back from gkids had a sign..open with social distancing ....interesting considering the parking lot was full just like in December...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> FARM SHOW Magazine - The BEST stories about Made-It-Myself Shop Inventions, Farming and Gardening Tips, Time-saving Tricks & the Best Farm Shop Hacks, DIY Farm Projects, Tips on Boosting your farm income, time-saving farming advice, farming tractors and Agriculture equipment reviews


well just damn...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> The Drive has discovered a patent filed by Ford that describes a generator that can be installed in the bed of an electric pickup to provide extended range capability when the main battery runs out of charge.


My idea was with Tesla's multiple motor vehicles; why can't one of the motors reverse polarity to generate some extra power to extend range? There can't be that much extra drag and should extend a bit.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Our governor went to phase 3 yesterday.....exciting to see the bingo parlors and sweepstakes places back open...
> One that I see coming back from gkids had a sign..open with social distancing ....interesting considering the parking lot was full just like in December...


are they wearing masks


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> My idea was with Tesla's multiple motor vehicles; why can't one of the motors reverse polarity to generate some extra power to extend range? There can't be that much extra drag and should extend a bit.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Just get a bigger gas tank ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Haven't had a real good slice of pizza and a beer in a minute!

Not NY pizza, but Upper Crust in BH makes a great BBQ Chicken pie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> are they wearing masks


I dunno..I could stop in but probably would not be welcomed


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Just get a bigger gas tank ?


All my vehicles have V8s. I buy gas and don't mind. I'm just saying it's an idea. My golf cart has a dual position starter motor/generator. The starter motor starts the motor and then reverses to the second pole and operates as a generator while it's running.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haven't had a real good slice of pizza and a beer in a minute!
> 
> Not NY pizza, but Upper Crust in BH makes a great BBQ Chicken pie
> 
> ...


Don't worry soon that beer and a pizza in SoCal will be 55 bucks 
You can't make this crap up

On income over 1 mil which in SoCal is like 25k

"California 13.3% Tax Rate May Be Raised To 16.8%...Retroactively"

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...x-rate-may-be-raised-to-168retroactively/amp/

Enjoy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> All my vehicles have V8s. I buy gas and don't mind. I'm just saying it's an idea. My golf cart has a dual position starter motor/generator. The starter motor starts the motor and then reverses to the second pole and operates as a generator while it's running.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I had an electric golf cart modded for off road...after I burned out the 3rd controller...I bought a gas one and no more problems.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> All my vehicles have V8s. I buy gas and don't mind. I'm just saying it's an idea. My golf cart has a dual position starter motor/generator. The starter motor starts the motor and then reverses to the second pole and operates as a generator while it's running.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


A V8 does sound so goooood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> We can talk shyt all we want about Swatch Group and Omega marketing tie-ins with Bond, but I'll tell ya, I think this "Q" edition is one of the best-looking Swatch models I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 15482297


You bought?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Don't worry soon that beer and a pizza in SoCal will be 55 bucks
> You can't make this crap up
> 
> On income over 1 mil which in SoCal is like 25k
> ...


We are well aware a lot of dinner table talks about that with my larger immediate family. Tbh, not sure how long I'll stay in CA with the current (state) administration as I continue to grow my career

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So what your telling us is your internet search history is for old, rich Indian people?
> 
> Brother of OoO


No, there was a time you guys were talking about Ferrari cars.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> We can talk shyt all we want about Swatch Group and Omega marketing tie-ins with Bond, but I'll tell ya, I think this "Q" edition is one of the best-looking Swatch models I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 15482297


That is actually really well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Don't worry soon that beer and a pizza in SoCal will be 55 bucks
> You can't make this crap up
> 
> On income over 1 mil which in SoCal is like 25k
> ...


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haven't had a real good slice of pizza and a beer in a minute!
> 
> Not NY pizza, but Upper Crust in BH makes a great BBQ Chicken pie
> 
> ...


Haven't been able to go out and get good pizza around here for obvious reasons.. but a great alternative if you like Chicago style is Lou Malnati's deep dish pizza. His restaurant even sells through Amazon. We are beer snobs here in Colorado so like most, brew my own.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> We are well aware a lot of dinner table talks about that with my larger immediate family. Tbh, not sure how long I'll stay in CA with the current (state) administration as I continue to grow my career
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go East young man go East.

Or at least towards Dakotas.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

geckobros said:


> Haven't been able to go out and get good pizza around here for obvious reasons.. but a great alternative if you like Chicago style is Lou Malnati's deep dish pizza. His restaurant even sells through Amazon. We are beer snobs here in Colorado so like most, brew my own.


Colorado has no good pizza?


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Colorado has no good pizza?


We do, but the best place to go is about an hour from where I live and I believe they are still curb side only, no fun.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

geckobros said:


> We do, but the best place to go is about an hour from where I live and I believe they are still curb side only, no fun.


right that would suck unless you could do picnic table... our best place 45 minutes away but indoor dining


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> We are well aware a lot of dinner table talks about that with my larger immediate family. Tbh, not sure how long I'll stay in CA with the current (state) administration as I continue to grow my career
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok ok you can come here too but that is it .


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> right that would suck unless you could do picnic table... our best place 45 minutes away but indoor dining


I wish they could do picnic tables. It's in one of those locations where the businesses are packed in so inside dining only.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Colorado has no good pizza?


Colorado you say huh sounds familiar


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

geckobros said:


> Haven't been able to go out and get good pizza around here for obvious reasons.. but a great alternative if you like Chicago style is Lou Malnati's deep dish pizza. His restaurant even sells through Amazon. We are beer snobs here in Colorado so like most, brew my own.


I'm actually more of a thin crust person  and totally get that regarding beer! I definitely don't brew my own, but I try and buy local when I can! Had a tasty Santa Monica Hefeweizen with the pizza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

geckobros said:


> I wish they could do picnic tables. It's in one of those locations where the businesses are packed in so inside dining only.


guessing CO no inside dining?


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm actually more of a thin crust person  and totally get that regarding beer! I definitely don't brew my own, but I try and buy local when I can! Had a tasty Santa Monica Hefeweizen with the pizza
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love a good hefeweizen and have gotten decent at brewing them.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Talking about Colorado ... South Park pandemic special is on!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> guessing CO no inside dining?


It depends on the county. If the governor deems a county is trending upwards they have to adhere to a different "phase". The pizza place we love is in a different county. We have like 5 phases if memory serves? My county is in the "safer at home" phase and we have indoor dining and movie theaters are open, we have been trending downward for some time now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

geckobros said:


> It depends on the county. If the governor deems a county is trending upwards they have to adhere to a different "phase". The pizza place we love is in a different county. We have like 5 phases if memory serves? My county is in the "safer at home" phase and we have indoor dining and movie theaters are open, we have been trending downward for some time now.


Haven't been to CO in probably 3 years.... Figure next year


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Been working a little last night and this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You bought?


Put it on my wish list. If MrsBS gives the go-ahead I hope I can get in on it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> My idea was with Tesla's multiple motor vehicles; why can't one of the motors reverse polarity to generate some extra power to extend range? There can't be that much extra drag and should extend a bit.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Laws of thermodynamics and basic entropy would keep it from making a huge-huge improvement. But that's what regenerative braking does already, which switches the motors into acting as generators, and uses the car's momentum to feed energy back into the battery.

I think every EV uses regenerative braking to some degree before friction braking is needed. Tesla (and maybe other brands, too) adds what they call "one-foot driving" where if you let off the gas pedal, the system figures you want to slow down, so it uses regenerative braking to slow the car.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This thermodynamics talk reminded me of this -


The following is supposedly an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The answer by one student was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well.

Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic (absorbs heat)?

Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law (gas cools when it expands and heats when it is compressed) or some variant.

One student, however, wrote the following:

First, we need to know how the mass of Hell is changing in time. So we need to know the rate at which souls are moving into Hell and the rate at which they are leaving. I think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets to Hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are leaving.

As for how many souls are entering Hell, let's look at the different religions that exist in the world today. Most of these religions state that if you are not a member of their religion, you will go to Hell. Since there is more than one of these religions and since people do not belong to more than one religion, we can project that all souls go to Hell.

With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect the number of souls in Hell to increase exponentially. Now, we look at the rate of change of the volume in Hell because Boyle's Law states that in order for the temperature and pressure in Hell to stay the same, the volume of Hell has to expand proportionately as souls are added.

This gives two possibilities:

1. If Hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls enter Hell, then the temperature and pressure in Hell will increase until all Hell breaks loose.

2. If Hell is expanding at a rate faster than the increase of souls in Hell, then the temperature and pressure will drop until Hell freezes over. 

So which is it?

If we accept the postulate given to me by Teresa during my Freshman year that, "it will be a cold day in Hell before I go out with you", and take into account the fact that I went out with her last night, then number 2 must be true, and thus I am sure that Hell is exothermic and has already frozen over. 

The corollary of this theory is that since Hell has frozen over, it follows that it is not accepting any more souls and is therefore extinct . . . leaving only Heaven, thereby proving the existence of a divine being, which explains why last night Teresa kept shouting "Oh, my God!"

THIS STUDENT RECEIVED THE ONLY "A".


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm actually more of a thin crust person  and totally get that regarding beer! I definitely don't brew my own, but I try and buy local when I can! Had a tasty Santa Monica Hefeweizen with the pizza
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My brother in law runs Loma Brewing in Los Gatos. Give them a try if you ever around there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Laws of thermodynamics and basic entropy would keep it from making a huge-huge improvement. But that's what regenerative braking does already, which switches the motors into acting as generators, and uses the car's momentum to feed energy back into the battery.
> 
> I think every EV uses regenerative braking to some degree before friction braking is needed. Tesla (and maybe other brands, too) adds what they call "one-foot driving" where if you let off the gas pedal, the system figures you want to slow down, so it uses regenerative braking to slow the car.


So how much extra mileage on the hwy could this help though? Extra 100 miles out of a full charge would be worth it I suppose. But then again people with EVs don't really take 500mi road trips. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> My brother in law runs Loma Brewing in Los Gatos. Give them a try if you ever around there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Will do! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> So how much extra mileage on the hwy could this help though? Extra 100 miles out of a full charge would be worth it I suppose. But then again people with EVs don't really take 500mi road trips. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not because they don't want to, but due to the fear their vehicle might run out of juice.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> This thermodynamics talk reminded me of this -
> 
> The following is supposedly an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The answer by one student was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well.
> 
> ...


Since this "answer" started circulating over a decade ago, we can assume we're all going to heaven regardless!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Go East young man go East.
> 
> Or at least towards Dakotas.


Stop when you get to the Dakotas... it gets a lot more expensive than CA once you cross the 49th parallel.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 37 degrees optional?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Nope, a pulse is optional.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok you know you're in Louisiana when; you find a dead little snake behind the door. How did this thing get back here and how long has this been back here?









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 37 degrees optional?
> 
> Brother of OoO





Snaggletooth said:


> Nope, a pulse is optional.


So the ones without a pulse you keep on a warming rack?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Don't worry soon that beer and a pizza in SoCal will be 55 bucks
> You can't make this crap up
> 
> On income over 1 mil which in SoCal is like 25k
> ...


Soon more Californians will be emigrating to Sweden 

We've got the coastline and long summer days, so what would they miss? Well, maybe long commutes and traffic. Might be fixed if more emigrated and brought along their V8s 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> This thermodynamics talk reminded me of this -
> 
> The following is supposedly an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The answer by one student was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I had a good chuckle so I reposted it on my families chat.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> This thermodynamics talk reminded me of this -
> 
> The following is supposedly an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The answer by one student was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well.
> 
> ...


Yippee. 72 virgins for everyone, or was that raisins? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Don't worry soon that beer and a pizza in SoCal will be 55 bucks
> You can't make this crap up
> 
> On income over 1 mil which in SoCal is like 25k
> ...


Holy crap!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Ok ok you can come here too but that is it .


First!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> This thermodynamics talk reminded me of this -
> 
> The following is supposedly an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The answer by one student was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well.
> 
> ...


This def deserves a Big Like.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I wanna bring this baby out to the next CA wildfire(s).










Maybe I can get a permanent income tax exemption...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wanna bring this baby out to the next CA wildfire(s).
> 
> View attachment 15482782
> 
> ...


The Donald might be interested in that project, no stranger to highly localised showers 🤭


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> We are well aware a lot of dinner table talks about that with my larger immediate family. Tbh, not sure how long I'll stay in CA with the current (state) administration as I continue to grow my career
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, if you evac to Texas just remember the whole reason why you left Cali in the first place and don't start voting in the same sorts of bums that ruined that state 'cause they will ruin it here.

It's ok to just walk past a guy smoking on the street. Despite what prop61 or whatever says, it won' actually kill you. Some folks will have guns, it's ok. Chances are for every one you see there are 20 others, including on the person of the nice little old lady sitting next to you. This is how we like it and we'd kindly appreciate it if you would come in, settle down, and try to blend in with us instead of bringing your problems with you.

However we do all agree that you should get rid of that tapatalk banner


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> First!


Noticed the "too"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Well, if you evac to Texas just remember the whole reason why you left Cali in the first place and don't start voting in the same sorts of bums that ruined that state 'cause they will ruin it here.
> 
> It's ok to just walk past a guy smoking on the street. Despite what prop61 or whatever says, it won' actually kill you. Some folks will have guns, it's ok. Chances are for every one you see there are 20 others, including on the person of the nice little old lady sitting next to you. This is how we like it and we'd kindly appreciate it if you would come in, settle down, and try to blend in with us instead of bringing your problems with you.
> 
> However we do all agree that you should get rid of that tapatalk banner


Funny , we say the exact same thing here . If you are leaving there , there is for a reason and now that you are moving here don't try to make here like there because you left there for a reason . So respect here while leaving there behind and it will be ok.

Edited because someone will get butt hurt


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Noticed the "too"


Yup, noticed it.










"For the avoidance of doubt..."


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Weird ad of the day


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Weird ad of the day
> View attachment 15482947
> 
> View attachment 15482950


Bet somebody thought let's don't let the model take away from the car but being stark white does. A model the same color as car might have made sense.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So the ones without a pulse you keep on a warming rack?


The ones without a pulse are blow up rubber dolls....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> So how much extra mileage on the hwy could this help though? Extra 100 miles out of a full charge would be worth it I suppose. But then again people with EVs don't really take 500mi road trips. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm not sure, but it's part of why EVs and hybrids get better mileage in-town compared to on the highway.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Ok you know you're in Louisiana when; you find a dead little snake behind the door. How did this thing get back here and how long has this been back here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks thirsty.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Soon more Californians will be emigrating to Sweden
> 
> We've got the coastline and long summer days, so what would they miss? Well, maybe long commutes and traffic. Might be fixed if more emigrated and brought along their V8s
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


There are some pronounced cultural differences, though.

I think I could adjust to living Sweden, but I'd be forever haunted by an uneasy feeling that people were secretly offended or angry with me.

(Added) I did notice how popular big, old American cars are there. One of my Swedish cousins drives a '72 Ford LTD, which is absolutely gigantic.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Soon more Californians will be emigrating to Sweden
> 
> We've got the coastline and long summer days, so what would they miss? Well, maybe long commutes and traffic. Might be fixed if more emigrated and brought along their V8s
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


LOL. I love California...hate 60% of it's people. Let them go....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Watched this last night. Interesting. 
















The Social Dilemma - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Is it still "gaslighting" if the person really IS crazy?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> There are some pronounced cultural differences, though.
> 
> I think I could adjust to living Sweden, but I'd be forever haunted by an uneasy feeling that people were secretly offended or angry with me.
> 
> (Added) I did notice how popular big, old American cars are there. One of my Swedish cousins drives a '72 Ford LTD, which is absolutely gigantic.


Classic Car week in Rättvik. He's probably been there.

So much traffic, albeit 99% vintage, that instead of drivning 2km for groceries we have to drive 20 km. Luckily it's only for one week and then they move on.






LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I spent a week in Sweden back in 2001. I visited a friend and his family in Ornsholdsvik (sp?). It was only a week...but I loved it. I did get laughed at when I asked why nobody was driving a convertible.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I spent a week in Sweden back in 2001. I visited a friend and his family in Ornsholdsvik (sp?). It was only a week...but I loved it. I did get laughed at when I asked why nobody was driving a convertible.


Once international travel starts again....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Once international travel starts again....


True DAT! I still kick myself for not going to visit my buddy when he & his family lived in Dublin before they moved back to Sweden a couple of years ago. International travel might be the only way we ever get to see @Panerol Forte .


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I spent a week in Sweden back in 2001. I visited a friend and his family in Ornsholdsvik (sp?). It was only a week...but I loved it. I did get laughed at when I asked why nobody was driving a convertible.


Chuckled reading your convertible comment. Back in the day, I would have liked to have a Saab Aero convertible, but not very practical. I settled for a Saab with a sunroof.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dive-bezel-timed some bacon/cheddar & some pineapple brats this afternoon. 

Oh wait, I didn't take pics so according to OoO rules it didn't happen. LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Dive-bezel-timed some bacon/cheddar & some pineapple brats this afternoon.
> 
> Oh wait, I didn't take pics so according to OoO rules it didn't happen. LOL


I, for one, definitely believe that no such thing happened.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Let’s not get S’OoO shut down please.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Classic Car week in Rättvik. He's probably been there.
> 
> So much traffic, albeit 99% vintage, that instead of drivning 2km for groceries we have to drive 20 km. Luckily it's only for one week and then they move on.
> 
> ...


My college buddy who lived in Sweden for a while had one of those in the early 80s. My family had the station wagon version when they were brand new, but only for six months before it got totaled by drunk driver who nearly killed us all.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I, for one, definitely believe that no such thing happened.


I have a picture of the remaining brats. I have a picture of the watch & bezel. I have a picture of the grill. But I do NOT have a picture of them ON the grill cooking while the bezel is adjusted to time them. Does that mean I never really ate them? Is that why I'm hungry?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Dive-bezel-timed some bacon/cheddar & some pineapple brats this afternoon.
> 
> Oh wait, I didn't take pics so according to OoO rules it didn't happen. LOL


Correct!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I have a picture of the remaining brats. I have a picture of the watch & bezel. I have a picture of the grill. But I do NOT have a picture of them ON the grill cooking while the bezel is adjusted to time them. Does that mean I never really ate them? Is that why I'm hungry?


Yes. 

Do it all again (or for the first time since we don't believe you), take pics.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do it all again (or for the first time since we don't believe you), take pics.


Agreed! Reenact that wrist shot!!!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey guys! Just grilled some brats with my dive bezel as timer! Note the time and date on watch as proof this is not recycled or stock image


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15483318
> 
> Hey guys! Just grilled some brats with my dive bezel as timer! Note the time and date on watch as proof this is not recycled or stock image


Alright. It happened. Looks good too!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Was planning to wear this to meet my lady friend for lunch. Figure it was safe from her grabbing it.

But now she's coming over to my place. She'll want to look at my watch box again.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> My college buddy who lived in Sweden for a while had one of those in the early 80s. My family had the station wagon version when they were brand new, but only for six months before it got totaled by drunk driver who nearly killed us all.


Geez. Can't like that but good to know that no one was killed.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Was planning to wear this to meet my lady friend for lunch. Figure it was safe from her grabbing it.
> 
> But now she's coming over to my place. She'll want to look at my watch box again.


Sap make a list of Omega's you have so I might suggest one for you have on when your lady friend arrives. HOWEVER I suggest not having on that PAM 005 since she's already proven an affinity for large watches.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie! Keep her lovely hands out of your box!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do it all again (or for the first time since we don't believe you), take pics.


Agreed. And drink fewer beers this time so you'll remember to take the watch/brat pics 

PS - I always thought the neighbour's kids were brats but not my own, at least not as often.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Sappie! Keep her lovely hands out of your box!


Then she might keep me out of her box.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Classic Car week in Rättvik. He's probably been there.
> 
> So much traffic, albeit 99% vintage, that instead of drivning 2km for groceries we have to drive 20 km. Luckily it's only for one week and then they move on.
> 
> ...


That's happening in Biloxi this week for us. Trying to decide when I'm headed that way for a couple days.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Malibu car show this morning! I know that @mav was there, but sadly we missed each other - definitely next time!

While there was a Senna and an Agera present, Bruce Meyers' Ferrari stole the show!!

Here are some of my favorites:










































































I have a TON more, so give me a shout if you want more of the Senna and Agera, and/or more from: BMW, Mercedes, Porsche, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Aston, and McLaren!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I swear to God it took me 5 takes to confirm that wasn't your arm hair....  
Ok maybe 3 takes...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> And let me remind you: Biden is not the President. Pelosi is not the President. Neither of them can invoke the Defense Production act; neither of them are in charge of the CDC. This is all on T's desk (or not on his desk at all, seeing those recent photos).


And how convenient. They can speak in fictional hypotheticals about how much better they would have done if they were President. And guess what, here's another hypothetical, if either of them were President, things would be just as bad. This is an international pandemic. Most counties are struggling and we happen to be one of the most free (for now) and populous countries In the world. We were bound to have a pretty high infection rate regardless of who was in power.

And here another hypothetical and see if you can be really honest with yourself. If Hilary were President right now and the infection and death rates were exactly the same, would you be defending her on public forums against conservatives who would surely be doing plenty of criticizing or would you be criticizing her?

Just sayin'


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Malibu car show this morning! I know that @mav was there, but sadly we missed each other - definitely next time!
> 
> While there was a Senna and an Agera present, Bruce Meyers' Ferrari stole the show!!
> 
> ...


Those were interesting pictures. Years and years ago I lived in Malibu for one year during a period of fellowship training. Pretty good year although I lived in a subdivision called Sunset Mesa as I recall. Half of the subdivision was in Malibu and half in Pacific Palisades but frequently drove into downtown Malibu up Pacific Coast Highway. Great climate (58-73 year round) and no smog. Met some interesting people too during the year I was there.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I noticed you don't comment on the unemployment rate or housing ownership...hell not to mention the stock market which helps the average American who has a 401k.
> 
> Wait just wait till everyone loses those 401k "gains" and the Sleepy takes the tax cuts back...LOL either way Trump will be right...if he gets in again and the economy continues to soar or Biden gets in and the economy tanks.
> 
> Either way...you'll be proven wrong.


Let's be honest here. Speaking from facts and not hypotheticals. We know what T has done so far but have no idea what would happen with a Biden presidency. T's numbers have been very positive while also maintaining entirely too much civil discourse driven by the opposition. What will happen after the election is completely hypothetical. 
You've popped in here preaching what the alternative to T would be like a fortune teller. We all know the senate and congress have most of the control in the grand scheme of things. We must stop preaching hypotheticals as facts. Welcome to the OoO and don't get eaten alive your first day. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Grand daughters here today.. Nice visit... Hope everyone doing well.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Was planning to wear this to meet my lady friend for lunch. Figure it was safe from her grabbing it.
> 
> But now she's coming over to my place. She'll want to look at my watch box again.


If you show yours she should show you hers. Quid pro quo counsellor, quid pro quo.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Grand daughters here today.. Nice visit... Hope everyone doing well.


We've had our share of drama here today.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

My hot take of the day. We have brothers here on both sides of the fence. We are all entitled to our beliefs. Both sides are biased, corrupt, and imperfect. Inability to have civil conversations about opposite beliefs is the reason we have so much civil discourse in this country. It’s apparent that neither side wants everybody to start dialog and find common ground/solutions. I’m disappointed with T’s lack of dealing with social issues. I’m completely disappointed with the left’s strategy driving social issues. Also I’m disappointed with brothers getting in their feelings and being closed off from civil conversations. 

Be better Bro’s. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> ...
> But now she's coming over to my place. She'll want to look at my watch box again.


Is that like holding her Snoopy?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> If you show yours she should show you hers. Quid pro quo counsellor, quid pro quo.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'll say nothing else regarding Bro Sap's situation other than recommending he lock up his most prized watches in his safe and conveniently forget the combination.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I have a picture of the remaining brats. I have a picture of the watch & bezel. I have a picture of the grill. But I do NOT have a picture of them ON the grill cooking while the bezel is adjusted to time them. Does that mean I never really ate them? Is that why I'm hungry?


Schrödinger's Brats?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'll say nothing else regarding Bro Sap's situation other than recommending he lock up his most prized watches in his safe and conveniently forget the combination.


This is why high quality fakes are necessary. Sap should have had a fake batman to let her wear. Girls can't tell the difference. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> And how convenient. They can speak in fictional hypotheticals about how much better they would have done if they were President. And guess what, here's another hypothetical, if either of them were President, things would be just as bad. This is an international pandemic. Most counties are struggling and we happen to be one of the most free (for now) and populous countries In the world. We were bound to have a pretty high infection rate regardless of who was in power.
> 
> And here another hypothetical and see if you can be really honest with yourself. If Hilary were President right now and the infection and death rates were exactly the same, would you be defending her on public forums against conservatives who would surely be doing plenty of criticizing or would you be criticizing her?
> 
> Just sayin'


If Hillary were president, she wouldn't have disbanded the pandemic response team in the first place, which is half of why we're in such a stupid mess to begin with.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> My hot take of the day. We have brothers here on both sides of the fence. We are all entitled to our beliefs. Both sides are biased, corrupt, and imperfect. Inability to have civil conversations about opposite beliefs is the reason we have so much civil discourse in this country. It's apparent that neither side wants everybody to start dialog and find common ground/solutions. I'm disappointed with T's lack of dealing with social issues. I'm completely disappointed with the left's strategy driving social issues. Also I'm disappointed with brothers getting in their feelings and being closed off from civil conversations.
> 
> Be better Bro's.
> 
> ...


Yep and personal attacks and rants against another member is not going to cut it. We've already lost @Panerol Forte as the result of just that and am concerned he ain't coming back. And that sure as hell is our loss.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I'll say nothing else regarding Bro Sap's situation other than recommending he lock up his most prized watches in his safe and conveniently forget the combination.


I will always hear Muttley's laugh when I see this gif


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Guys, posts are being deleted by the mods, quite rightly, left, right and Chelsea. Give the politics a rest FFS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> My hot take of the day. We have brothers here on both sides of the fence. We are all entitled to our beliefs. Both sides are biased, corrupt, and imperfect. Inability to have civil conversations about opposite beliefs is the reason we have so much civil discourse in this country. It's apparent that neither side wants everybody to start dialog and find common ground/solutions. I'm disappointed with T's lack of dealing with social issues. I'm completely disappointed with the left's strategy driving social issues. Also I'm disappointed with brothers getting in their feelings and being closed off from civil conversations.
> 
> Be better Bro's.
> 
> ...


Interesting... Not sure I feel need to catch up.

Big Al somehow I always knew you would become the statesman of OoO. Congrats.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tiffany is not happy today...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Guys, posts are being deleted by the mods, quite rightly, left, right and Chelsea. Give the politics a rest FFS.


What's Chelsea?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Guys, posts are being deleted by the mods, quite rightly, left, right and Chelsea. Give the politics a rest FFS.


And for a segue:

Chelsea had a very nice win yesterday, and American Christian Pulisic back from injury came in as a late sub wearing the coveted number 10 shirt!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> If Hillary were president, she wouldn't have disbanded the pandemic response team in the first place, which is half of why we're in such a stupid mess to begin with.


With all due respect you seem to have presented yourself as a lightening rod for political dissent which we are not allowed to discuss in the first place. If Hillary were President one might only speculate what she might or might not have done differently. It is irrelevant in any case.

I recommend in the strongest terms possible that you rein in your remarks so we can go back to discussion of watches. This after all is a watch forum, NOT a political forum.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> With all due respect you seem to have presented yourself as a lightening rod for political dissent which we are not allowed to discuss in the first place. If Hillary were President one might only speculate what she might or might not have done differently. It is irrelevant in any case.
> 
> I recommend in the strongest terms possible that you rein in your remarks so we can go back to discussion of watches. This after all is a watch forum, NOT a political forum.


A watch forum with benefits...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> With all due respect you seem to have presented yourself as a lightening rod for political dissent which we are not allowed to discuss in the first place. If Hillary were President one might only speculate what she might or might not have done differently. It is irrelevant in any case.
> 
> I recommend in the strongest terms possible that you rein in your remarks so we can go back to discussion of watches. This after all is a watch forum, NOT a political forum.


Seconded.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Watching _Norsemen_ tonight. I'm liking this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Seconded.


And all in favor, say "Aye."

The "Ayes" have it.

Motion carried.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Watching _Norsemen_ tonight. I'm liking this.
> View attachment 15483499


New version of Vikings?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And all in favor, say "Aye."
> 
> The "Ayes" have it.
> 
> Motion carried.


Whatever it is, I'm for it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> New version of Vikings?


More comedic.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> More comedic.


If you want comedy, watch the Cowboys play.

If you want tragedy, same answer.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> More comedic.


Froya's necklace of trophies...makes me wince. A LOT.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you want comedy, watch the Cowboys play.
> 
> If you want tragedy, same answer.


Stealers haven't screwed up yet. Knock on wood.

Watched the Jets game this evening. I wondered how @sportura is feeling, or maybe he's become immune to their losses 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Stealers haven't screwed up yet. Knock on wood.
> 
> Watched the Jets game this evening. I wondered how @sportura is feeling, or *maybe he's become immune to their losses*
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


"I'll have what she's having."


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15483318
> 
> Hey guys! Just grilled some brats with my dive bezel as timer! Note the time and date on watch as proof this is not recycled or stock image


Nice sausage , wait, that came out wrong


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A watch forum with benefits...
> 
> View attachment 15483492


Definitely.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Stealers haven't screwed up yet. Knock on wood.
> 
> Watched the Jets game this evening. I wondered how @sportura is feeling, or maybe he's become immune to their losses
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


And true to form the Cowboys lost again today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15483505


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> And true to form the Cowboys lost again today.


Beginning to think the last few years have not been Jason Garrett's fault...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Beginning to think the last few years have not been Jason Garrett's fault...


How about Jerry Jones? Made a ton of money with only a mediocre franchise at best? At least the Cowboys Cheerleaders are top notch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

On to happier topics...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Then she might keep me out of her box.


If she withholds the sex because you withhold the watches, is she some sort of watchistute?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Was planning to wear this to meet my lady friend for lunch. Figure it was safe from her grabbing it.
> 
> But now she's coming over to my place. She'll want to look at my watch box again.


Quick, hide the watch box


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> With all due respect you seem to have presented yourself as a lightening rod for political dissent which we are not allowed to discuss in the first place. If Hillary were President one might only speculate what she might or might not have done differently. It is irrelevant in any case.
> 
> I recommend in the strongest terms possible that you rein in your remarks so we can go back to discussion of watches. This after all is a watch forum, NOT a political forum.


_shrug_. Ok, no sweat.

"I've been chewed out before." - Brad Pitt (literally the ONLY thing he and I have in common)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Guys, posts are being deleted by the mods, quite rightly, left, right and Chelsea. Give the politics a rest FFS.


^^^ this.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yep and personal attacks and rants against another member is not going to cut it. We've already lost @Panerol Forte as the result of just that and am concerned he ain't coming back. And that sure as hell is our loss.


Well said and I am so sick of it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting... Not sure I feel need to catch up.
> 
> Big Al somehow I always knew you would become the statesman of OoO. Congrats.


As an expert bullshytter, I have the natural ability to see thru bullshyt. We have all been fed tons of bullshyt for almost 8yrs consistently harder than ever before. Everything I hear that I would like to believe, I search for sources. For the most part all of this we are going thru can be summed up by following the money.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> <snip>


Canine virtual learning?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On to happier topics...
> 
> View attachment 15483526


She was the reason of many a wet dreams when I was a kid.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> As an expert bullshytter, I have the natural ability to see thru bullshyt. We have all been fed tons of bullshyt for almost 8yrs consistently harder than ever before. Everything I hear that I would like to believe, I search for sources. For the most part all of this we are going thru can be summed up by following the money.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You sound oddly like my son.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Canine virtual learning?


Yes. Animals are evolving with higher intelligence


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> More comedic.


I haven't seen it yet, but my buddies in the UK love it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You sound oddly like my son.


Smart guy. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes. Animals are evolving with higher intelligence


And you should send an OoO invite to that one at the computer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Smart guy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He is mailman Ala cliff on cheers.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Biggest news of day : youngest grand daughter announced needed to pee and pulled out the potty.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She was the reason of many a wet dreams when I was a kid.


Those were the days... Or nights I guess.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

It's a TWO-fer!

Burgers w/special secret seasoning from BIL's restaurant and chicken burgers with jalepeno & pepper jack cheese!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And you should send an OoO invite to that one at the computer.


Maybe he's already on OoO as Dogbert?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Yeah he strikes me as a '37 degrees optional' kind of guy.

.... there's a body temperature joke in there too

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe he's already on OoO as Dogbert?


And one is just a little smarter than the other.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> If you show yours she should show you hers. Quid pro quo counsellor, quid pro quo.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> _shrug_. Ok, no sweat.
> 
> "I've been chewed out before." - Brad Pitt (literally the ONLY thing he and I have in common)


My understanding is that screaming banshee Angelina took chewing out to a whole new level.

The make-up sex must have been extraordinary...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> My hot take of the day. We have brothers here on both sides of the fence. We are all entitled to our beliefs. Both sides are biased, corrupt, and imperfect. Inability to have civil conversations about opposite beliefs is the reason we have so much civil discourse in this country. It's apparent that neither side wants everybody to start dialog and find common ground/solutions. I'm disappointed with T's lack of dealing with social issues. I'm completely disappointed with the left's strategy driving social issues. Also I'm disappointed with brothers getting in their feelings and being closed off from civil conversations.
> 
> Be better Bro's.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you said. Well, almost everything. It's "civil discord".


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> As an expert bullshytter, I have the natural ability to see thru bullshyt. We have all been fed tons of bullshyt for almost 8yrs consistently harder than ever before. Everything I hear that I would like to believe, I search for sources. For the most part all of this we are going thru can be summed up by following the money.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Deutsche Bank, anyone?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Canine virtual learning?


Continuing ed credits in mediation and negotiation.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> What's Chelsea?


Not Man U, but not Wigan either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Not Man U, but not Wigan either.


that helped..... not


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> New version of Vikings?


You could say that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On to happier topics...
> 
> View attachment 15483526


Blinded by the high beams...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> If she withholds the sex because you withhold the watches, is she some sort of watchistute?


Very good.... I'll call her that next time.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Not Man U, but not Wigan either.


Right, better than both


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Malibu car show this morning! I know that @mav was there, but sadly we missed each other - definitely next time!
> 
> While there was a Senna and an Agera present, Bruce Meyers' Ferrari stole the show!!
> 
> ...


Great pics bro. I'll post mine up shortly. That Senna was amazing! Loved your buddy's matte black M2. I think I spotted a titanium exhaust on yours? Sadly was only there for a bit, left early to meet with up with some friends so let's meet up at the next one!

Catching up on OoO first.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> He is mailman Ala cliff on cheers.


The eyes and ears of the community. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Agree with everything you said. Well, almost everything. It's "civil discord".


Tomato tomahto. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Great pics bro. I'll post mine up shortly. That Senna was amazing! Loved your buddy's matte black M2. I think I spotted a titanium exhaust on yours? Sadly was only there for a bit, left early to meet with up with some friends so let's meet up at the next one!
> 
> Catching up on OoO first.


Let me know if there's a car you want more pics of, took a bunch with my Nikon!

No titanium exhaust, they're just tips from Burger Motorsport (slipped off the OEM and slipped the aftermarket ones on) the OEM ones felt a bit too small 

My buddy's M2 is awesome - perfect spec imo. And wrapped satin black. He's getting some satin carbon parts soon.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So Luminox has a new automatic diver. SW200 could have done a little better but still pretty well executed. I'm a Luminox fan.









Automatic Sport Timer 0924


Automatic Sport Timer 0924 Blue Dial Watch with stainless steel silver metal bracelet, featuring sapphire crystal and water resistant up to 200 meters




luminox.com





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sunday Night Football...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Blinded by the high beams...


+1


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

In other news, luxury brand Gucci is selling a GBP1,700 man-dress to combat the toxic masculinity. Cheaper than a Rolex. Any takers?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In other news, luxury brand Gucci is selling a GBP1,700 man-dress to combat the toxic masculinity. Cheaper than a Rolex. Any takers?
> 
> View attachment 15483717


End of wet dreams?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> End of wet dreams?


Yes. I was dreaming of Cheryl Ladd until I saw some news feed pop up on my phone. My excitement fizzled out rather quickly. Fashion companies are not really practical at all. Not sure what is a man-dress for?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In other news, luxury brand Gucci is selling a GBP1,700 man-dress to combat the toxic masculinity. Cheaper than a Rolex. Any takers?
> 
> View attachment 15483717


Just plain sad


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes. I was dreaming of Cheryl Ladd until I saw some news feed pop up on my phone. My excitement fizzled out rather quickly. Fashion companies are not really practical at all. Not sure what is a man-dress for?


Easier to reach your ____?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Easier to reach your ____?


arse?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Just plain sad


It is mate. I weep for the new generation of young people.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

As 59 pointed out, this is the only good part of the Cowboys...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Very good.... I'll call her that next time.


Whatever you do, make sure she's never aware of OoO, and even worse make sure she never reads anything here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In other news, luxury brand Gucci is selling a GBP1,700 man-dress to combat the toxic masculinity. Cheaper than a Rolex. Any takers?
> 
> View attachment 15483717


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are my photos from Malibu C&C this morning...

Part of @SaMaster14's M4 and his friend's M2, so good










Mrs Mav LOVED this beetle. Her Dad used to own one.










A blue CS with my CS in the background










Shelby










Lambo










Beautiful 911 Targa










A pair of McLaren's


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^had a 1965 Beetle back in the day before my Austin-Healey


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Speaking of McLaren, the Senna ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

My favorite is this baby blue 911 930 (?)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Here are my photos from Malibu C&C this morning...
> 
> Part of @SaMaster14's M4 and his friend's M2, so good
> 
> ...


Mav, keep these great pics coming! Gotta love SoCal for all those amazing cars!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Speaking of McLaren, the Senna 😱


OMG...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> My favorite is this baby blue 911 930 (?)


Didn't all 930s come with whale tails?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Then met up with some friends and their kids for a beach day. 2nd weekend in a row that my son got to see some of his friends, he was so happy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Then met up with some friends and their kids for a beach day. 2nd weekend in a row that my son got to see some of his friends, he was so happy.
> 
> Untitled by Tommy, on Flickr


Way to go.....I'm happy for him too!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Didn't all 930s come with whale tails?


Not sure, could be a 964 or something else? I'm obviously not a Porsche expert, at least not yet. I'm learning/reading up.

And yesterday at the park with the Overseas. When are you getting yours again? Also I found a small trick to the non-hacking seconds hand. Turn the crown very lightly counter-clockwise will stop it. It's similar to the Speedmaster trick if you're familiar with that.

Oh I remember bro Sap asked about my tat some time ago, so here it is!


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> As an expert bullshytter, I have the natural ability to see thru bullshyt. We have all been fed tons of bullshyt for almost 8yrs consistently harder than ever before. Everything I hear that I would like to believe, I search for sources. For the most part all of this we are going thru can be summed up by following the money.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Preach!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Not sure, could be a 964 or something else? I'm obviously not a Porsche expert, at least not yet. I'm learning/reading up.


Not an expert either. Just remember having a poster of a red 930 on my wall when I was a kid...



mav said:


> And yesterday at the park with the Overseas. When are you getting yours again? Also I found a small trick to the non-hacking seconds hand. Turn the crown very lightly counter-clockwise will stop it. It's similar to the Speedmaster trick if you're familiar with that.


Sometime in the first quarter or so they tell me...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Senna and Agera RS were amazing to see! And the Ferrari won the day!










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Deutsche Bank, anyone?


You'd think the Panama Papers would've been enough on their own.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> As 59 pointed out, this is the only good part of the Cowboys...
> 
> View attachment 15483732


Two parts


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> ^had a 1965 Beetle back in the day before my Austin-Healey


My uncle used to race a Sprite. That was a sporty little car.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Whatever you do, make sure she's never aware of OoO, and even worse make sure she never reads anything here.


She'll think that bro Sap is hanging out with a bunch of creepy old men


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She'll think that bro Sap is hanging out with a bunch of creepy old men


There's that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Here are my photos from Malibu C&C this morning...
> 
> Part of @SaMaster14's M4 and his friend's M2, so good
> 
> ...


All the fancy cars. It's October and most of the local car clubs are doing German car days.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In other news, luxury brand Gucci is selling a GBP1,700 man-dress to combat the toxic masculinity. Cheaper than a Rolex. Any takers?
> 
> View attachment 15483717


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ^had a 1965 Beetle back in the day before my Austin-Healey


Love classic cars. They've got character


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Love classic cars. They've got character


Godfrey!

This was our local cars & coffee over the weekend. The Mercedes-Benz Club is organising a scenic drive down south later this month to celebrate Oktoberfest.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In other news, luxury brand Gucci is selling a GBP1,700 man-dress to combat the toxic masculinity. Cheaper than a Rolex. Any takers?
> 
> View attachment 15483717


Can you die from toxic masculinity? I mean how toxic is it really? Either way that's a pretty violating looking guy in that pic. Kids should be afraid of that guy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Can you die from toxic masculinity? I mean how toxic is it really? Either way that's a pretty violating looking guy in that pic. Kids should be afraid of that guy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You and @Cobia will be great pals


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Theres nothing toxic about masculinity, if masculinity is toxic, call me a nuclear waste dump.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Just plain sad


^this


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Then met up with some friends and their kids for a beach day. 2nd weekend in a row that my son got to see some of his friends, he was so happy.


And you dug up a buried a Rolex!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Not sure, could be a 964 or something else? I'm obviously not a Porsche expert, at least not yet. I'm learning/reading up.
> 
> And yesterday at the park with the Overseas. When are you getting yours again? Also I found a small trick to the non-hacking seconds hand. Turn the crown very lightly counter-clockwise will stop it. It's similar to the Speedmaster trick if you're familiar with that.
> 
> Oh I remember bro Sap asked about my tat some time ago, so here it is!


Cool!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She'll think that bro Sap is hanging out with a bunch of creepy old men


Aren't I?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Aren't I?


Umm... 

Well, that's true too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...
> 
> Well, that's true too.


speaking of...where have all the Aussies gone?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Fairly worthless random post...I've been using the forum's "dark mode" forever. Just switched it back to "light mode". Wow so much cleaner and easier to read IMO. Night fellas.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> speaking of...where have all the Aussies gone?


Just coming into spring here after a long winter, everybody is out and about.
Hope youve been well bro BT, hope all my 000 bros are doing well.
Im going fine, just havnt been on the internet as much or following forums as much.
Hadnt even been on my footy forum for the last few moths doing the most important part of the season.
Nothing personal at all lads, just taking some time away.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Just coming into spring here after a long winter, everybody is out and about.
> Hope youve been well bro BT, hope all my 000 bros are doing well.
> Im going fine, just havnt been on the internet as much or following forums as much.
> Hadnt even been on my footy forum for the last few moths doing the most important part of the season.
> Nothing personal at all lads, just taking some time away.


I have thank you. Weren't you chasing counterfeit star wars characters?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Theres nothing toxic about masculinity, if masculinity is toxic, call me a nuclear waste dump.


It's funny when people tell me they were afraid of me until they got to know me. I think I'm intimidating. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is very interesting (bad) news:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Just coming into spring here after a long winter, everybody is out and about.
> Hope youve been well bro BT, hope all my 000 bros are doing well.
> Im going fine, just havnt been on the internet as much or following forums as much.
> Hadnt even been on my footy forum for the last few moths doing the most important part of the season.
> Nothing personal at all lads, just taking some time away.


We are just creeping out of summer. Cold front just came thru and it's high 50's at night. It's been pretty incredible for down here. Too bad this will only last a couple weeks. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> And you dug up a buried a Rolex!


And looks almost like new! Amazing! 🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> Sunday Night Football...


Nick f'ing Mullens! And the Lakers lost. Not a good sports day for Cali fans.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Nick f'ing Mullens! And the Lakers lost. Not a good sports day for Cali fans.


Not at all... 

At least the Rams won, but even that game was underwhelming...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's something new! Shinobu. Cool label. Fruity. Easy. Finish very short, disappears quickly. Makes you want to take less time between sips.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> This is very interesting (bad) news:


Is that a legit story? Or is it like how "Bond always wore Omegas"?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sometime in the first quarter or so they tell me...


Awesome my man. Really excited for you, and can't to see your incoming post in the very near future! ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that a legit story? Or is it like how "Bond always wore Omegas"?


I have absolutely no idea. And my comment about it being bad news was TIC, lest anyone get "offended"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> speaking of...where have all the Aussies gone?


Not sure. Definitely dropped off in postings as well. I have been really busy with work.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Fairly worthless random post...I've been using the forum's "dark mode" forever. Just switched it back to "light mode". Wow so much cleaner and easier to read IMO. Night fellas.


Welcome. Glad you saw the light


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Fairly worthless random post...I've been using the forum's "dark mode" forever. Just switched it back to "light mode". Wow so much cleaner and easier to read IMO. Night fellas.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I have thank you. Weren't you chasing counterfeit star wars characters?


Yes bro and ive got some killer Mexican bootlegs of late.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And all in favor, say "Aye."
> 
> The "Ayes" have it.
> 
> Motion carried.


Aye


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Haven't worn this guy for a while now. It's been running well within +/-2 ever since it was serviced by RSC in Dec last year.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Was getting rid of some old stuff and these old photos popped up - I started with a pair of B&W DM17s, replaced them with a pair of Matrix 804, then the Matrix 803 (the 804s became my rear channel speakers). Finally the Matrix 801 series 3 came into the picture and I never replaced them since...

Talk about boys with toys eh 😂




























And damn that TV was THICK!
The current X950h is very, very good. It will not challenge OLED in contrast obviously but the color is vibrant, life-like out of the box and for the much cheaper price compared to OLED it's a no brainer.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NFL: Odell Beckham Jr, Lamar Jackson & Dak Prescott star in plays of the week 








NFL plays of the week: Beckham Jr back to his best


Odell Beckham Jr Lamar Jackson and Dak Prescott all make an appearance in the best plays of week four of the NFL.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Is Tapatalk acting up again? Couldn't refresh anything at all...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Nick f'ing Mullens! And the Lakers lost. Not a good sports day for Cali fans.


He had_ at least_ two throws that would have been easy TDs. Deserved to be yanked.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> He had_ at least_ two throws that would have been easy TDs. *Deserved to be yanked.*


That's what I keep telling SWMBO ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Is Tapatalk acting up again? Couldn't refresh anything at all...


For me its spinning a lot more than usual before anything opens...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15484045


Beautiful. 
What's that water temperature? I'm thinking kinda chilly!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey® said:


> For me its spinning a lot more than usual before anything opens...


Same thing here. Has been using the browser version, takes forever for Tapatalk to load.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Beautiful.
> What's that water temperature? I'm thinking kinda chilly!


11ºC/52ºF(resh) 😯


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Nice sausage , wait, that came out wrong


could be wurst


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> 11ºC/52ºF(resh) 😯


I would have gotten my big toe in and ran...LOL. Too many days in the Florida Keys have spoiled me. In the summer it's almost NOT refreshing except for it's so damn hot anyway.

Today is just a little bit different than yours....
Florida Keys, FL ocean water temperature today. United States


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New strap just arrived - Lunar Pertexo. Noice.








Lunar Watch Straps


Premium Nato straps. Single Pass Nylon Watch Straps. Watch Bands. Perlon Watch Straps. Genuine Italian Leather. Watch Travel Pouches. The personal touch from start to finish.



lunarwatchstraps.com




















So yes, nice strap Bro's, liderally ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Fairly worthless random post...I've been using the forum's "dark mode" forever. Just switched it back to "light mode". Wow so much cleaner and easier to read IMO. Night fellas.


I should try editing the custom CSS file I'm using and see if I can fix the obnoxious contrast in "dark mode". I've suggested it as a fix in the feedback thread but I doubt they'd take it up.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> I would have gotten my big toe in and ran...LOL. Too many days in the Florida Keys have spoiled me. In the summer it's almost NOT refreshing except for it's so damn hot anyway.
> 
> Today is just a little bit different than yours....
> Florida Keys, FL ocean water temperature today. United States
> ...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


>


Pretty much!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Is Tapatalk acting up again? Couldn't refresh anything at all...


Do you have Tapatalk Pro? IMO works much better than regular and is cheap. If all else fails, uninstall and the reinstall which is what I had to do not too long ago.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Beautiful.
> What's that water temperature? I'm thinking kinda chilly!


He's in N Scotland not too far from Iceland.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> 11ºC/52ºF(resh)


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Do you have Tapatalk Pro? IMO works much better than regular and is cheap. If all else fails, uninstall and the reinstall which is what I had to do not too long ago.


Yes, I'm using Pro here....more like Tapastuck.🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> New strap just arrived - Lunar Pertexo. Noice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig it. ??
It would be perfect if it actually fit the watch. Looks like it's a 20mm strap on 19mm lug width?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I dig it. 👍🏻
> It would be perfect if it actually fit the watch. Looks like it's a 20mm strap on 19mm lug width?


Strap and lug width is, like my vision, 20:20.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Strap and lug width is, like my vision, 20:20.


Odd, I'd swear the strap looks slightly wide...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So sons of OoO, what's your opinion on this latest Omega?



























Speedmaster Anniversary Series “Silver Snoopy Award” - 310.32.42.50.02.001 | OMEGA®


Discover the Speedmaster Anniversary Series “Silver Snoopy Award” Watch - 310.32.42.50.02.001!




www.omegawatches.com





Surprisingly it's a non-LE and it'll retail for $9,600 USD.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> So sons of OoO, what's your opinion on this latest Omega?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOT OVER 90 FTMFW

The back side looks like it'd be fun, with both Snoopy and the Earth being animated (Snoopy when the chronograph is running, and the Earth connected to the running seconds).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Was getting rid of some old stuff and these old photos popped up - I started with a pair of B&W DM17s, replaced them with a pair of Matrix 804, then the Matrix 803 (the 804s became my rear channel speakers). Finally the Matrix 801 series 3 came into the picture and I never replaced them since...
> 
> Talk about boys with toys eh 😂
> 
> ...


Oh boy look at that tube TV! I have to dig up a photo of my parents' TV from the mid/late 1970's. It was a wood monstrosity with rabbit ears on top. But it had a remote - me! My Dad, "Son, go change the channel." "Up the sound." 😂


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mav said:


> So sons of OoO, what's your opinion on this latest Omega?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's interesting to consider that price in light of what people are saying in the latest Rolex price thread. I like the colors, but the Snoopy aspect doesn't excite me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It's interesting to consider that price in light of what people are saying in the latest Rolex price thread. I like the colors, but the Snoopy aspect doesn't excite me.


I feel the same way! I actually really like the color scheme, but I have no connection to the Snoopy aspect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Odd, I'd swear the strap looks slightly wide...


Maybe because it's brand spanking new, fresh out of the wrapper.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, I'm using Pro here....more like Tapastuck.


Just running slow then and hopefully temporary. When I had to uninstall and then reinstall my Tapatalk Pro, I was unable to even post.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


>


Are those eggs? Course I say aigs with 2 syllables.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I feel the same way! I actually really like the color scheme, but I have no connection to the Snoopy aspect
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Moon is too big.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Incoming.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^kidding.... Book on constitution and fdr arriving today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

(racing to see who can be the first to type in that URL)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> (racing to see who can be the first to type in that URL)


Don't think I would... I didn't click on it either...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My name isn't David.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> My name isn't David.


twss


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

So either it's spam or David is out there wondering if he's gonna die or not.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> So sons of OoO, what's your opinion on this latest Omega?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it will end up in shops retailing around $8k. Sounds reasonable and not an unattractive watch. The color combo looks good, perfect for a playful summer watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Oh boy look at that tube TV! I have to dig up a photo of my parents' TV from the mid/late 1970's. It was a wood monstrosity with rabbit ears on top. But it had a remote - me! My Dad, "Son, go change the channel." "Up the sound." 😂


Yes I remember my father telling me to "turn up the volume and shut the feck up" so he could watch the news...🤣😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> So either it's spam or David is out there wondering if he's gonna die or not.


Poor David... He may never know...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Poor David... He may never know...


I'm also wondering if BT's phone number is just a digit or two away from some Secret Service member's.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> ^kidding.... Book on constitution and fdr arriving today.


Definitely counts as incoming.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Finally got around to installing the Greg Stevens Ultimate Brown strap I received last week on my 574. @kiwi71 this is a fantastic leather that should contrast well with just about any black dial watch. Just sayin'


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Are those eggs? Course I say aigs with 2 syllables.


Some of my grandmother's recipes specify hen eggs. It actually makes sense when you consider what other eggs might have been available, because the size determines how much flour, etc, is called for.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mav said:


> Oh boy look at that tube TV! I have to dig up a photo of my parents' TV from the mid/late 1970's. It was a wood monstrosity with rabbit ears on top. But it had a remote - me! My Dad, "Son, go change the channel." "Up the sound."


My mom still calls the remote "the clicker". Remember those old early generation remotes that used sound?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Finally got around to installing the Greg Stevens Ultimate Brown strap I received last week on my 574. @kiwi71 this is a fantastic leather that should contrast well with just about any black dial watch. Just sayin'


Look really great!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Look really great!


Thanks. At one time I only wore black straps with black dial watches. Then I veered to solid brown but lately prefer tones of black within a mid brown strap and generally black stitching to contrast with a black dial. Also need to consider the dial markers and hands.

Below is another of Greg's straps called the Crazy Horse II that is unfortunately now discontinued. The closest he has to that color is his Horween Natural Dublin that you just ordered for your JLC.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> NFL: Odell Beckham Jr, Lamar Jackson & Dak Prescott star in plays of the week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really liked the Jarvis to Odell pass this weekend.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> So sons of OoO, what's your opinion on this latest Omega?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't have a big call for chronos but I can see myself getting one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> So sons of OoO, what's your opinion on this latest Omega?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's great I can't lie. With great hostility; Well done Omega. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> My mom still calls the remote "the clicker". Remember those old early generation remotes that used sound?


My wife does, too. We never had a remote control (or even color television) growing up. I got my first color TV at 29.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Poor David... He may never know...


Because of you... I sent the info to their support email.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> My wife does, too. We never had a remote control (or even color television) growing up. I got my first color TV at 29.


We got our first B&W when I was 10.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello brotherhood.

How you all doing?

I know I have been out of the forum for some time.. No excuse...I know. 

I was actually shopping house (in my kiddo's words) . Still haven't fixed it yet, but will decide probably this week. And will update the brotherhood..


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Finally got around to installing the Greg Stevens Ultimate Brown strap I received last week on my 574. @kiwi71 this is a fantastic leather that should contrast well with just about any black dial watch. Just sayin'


Looks great. What do you think about this red? Might have to chuck one across state lines to you.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So I'm starting to understand what I'm doing. Materials and techniques. I need to head to the leather shop and start hand picking materials but I'm running out of room. Gonna eventually have to start hooking up the BrOoO's.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks great. What do you think about this red? Might have to chuck one across state lines to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. You have covered an incredible skill in a short period of time. Again, very impressive!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> So I'm starting to understand what I'm doing. Materials and techniques. I need to head to the leather shop and start hand picking materials but I'm running out of room. Gonna eventually have to start hooking up the BrOoO's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow man, that's impressive work in a short amount of time! Looking very good.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Out in the back yard with the dogs. Ruby loves all the sticks. Rocket wouldn't slow down long enough to get a non-fuzzy pic!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> So sons of OoO, what's your opinion on this latest Omega?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't the WOW I was waiting for. The longer I look at it, the less positive I notice. The iconic werk closed with a funny lid ala Cartoon Network. I do not know...

Perhaps it will be better live.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Incoming book! Anybody else into The Dresden Files?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Looks fantastic. You have covered an incredible skill in a short period of time. Again, very impressive!!


X2


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The more I look, the more I like...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF is planning some leaf peeping and this is Charlie's idea of helping with the itinerary...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Let's go CHIEFS! 4-0 for 4 years in a row!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The more I look, the more I like...


Just showed Mrs Mav this watch and video and she loves it! She really wanted the original but we missed out. So it's this or the new OP? Which one?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The more I look, the more I like...


I really liked it from the first look. It's even better after the video. Everything about it is fantastic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> ^kidding.... Book on constitution and fdr arriving today.





Betterthere said:


> ^kidding.... Book on constitution and fdr arriving today.





Betterthere said:


> ^kidding.... Book on constitution and fdr arriving today.





AL9C1 said:


> I really liked it from the first look. It's even better after the video. Everything about it is fantastic.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I am no snoop freak but it is a cool watch and the packaging is very well done . There is a invisible hand in the back that moves the rocket . Gimmicky but neat nonetheless and the new movt seems nice .
Problem though almost 10k a tough sell imho and maybe not a first speedy but more like an ad on


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


>


Hum nice huevos


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> ^kidding.... Book on constitution and fdr arriving today.


read then recommend . Heading out in the am could have handled a new book


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, I'm using Pro here....more like Tapastuck.??‍♂


Same here crapatalk doesn't even let me log in


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Just showed Mrs Mav this watch and video and she loves it! She really wanted the original but we missed out. So it's this or the new OP? Which one?


This will probably be fairly limited. Would definitely jump on this before the OP.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> read then recommend . Heading out in the am could have handled a new book


Not stating pro or con but if you are interested in climate change: just finished "Apocalypse Never" by Michael Shellenberger. His environmental creds are impeccable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15485293
> 
> Let's go CHIEFS! 4-0 for 4 years in a row!


And the Chiefs sack the QB to end the first half!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks great. What do you think about this red? Might have to chuck one across state lines to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you hand stitch ?
Looks real nice


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Not stating pro or con but if you are interested in climate change: just finished "Apocalypse Never" by Michael Shellenberger. His environmental creds are impeccable.


Already ordered based on prior discussions


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF is planning some leaf peeping and this is Charlie's idea of helping with the itinerary...
> 
> View attachment 15485285


Anywhere fun ?
Heading out to FL in the am and heading towards crap weather


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Puppy cuteness overload!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Anywhere fun ?
> Heading out to FL in the am and heading towards crap weather


MA, RI and maybe southern VT.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15485377
> 
> Puppy cuteness overload!


Breed?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Do you hand stitch ?
> Looks real nice


Yes but I just picked up a new set of thread hole punches that do much better because they are a straight row of hollow round pins instead of the zag pattern blades. They also make a little larger clean hole so no fighting the thread anymore. Can't wait to finally make it to the Tandy store.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Just showed Mrs Mav this watch and video and she loves it! She really wanted the original but we missed out. So it's this or the new OP? Which one?


Let me spell it out for you mate. R O L E X O y s t e r P e r p e t u a l

Here is the price trend for the last Speedmaster 50th Anniversary gold watch with buzz's butt.









Now, here is the Oyster Perpetual for the same time period.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Just showed Mrs Mav this watch and video and she loves it! She really wanted the original but we missed out. So it's this or the new OP? Which one?


New OP 4 sure


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me spell it out for you mate. R O L E X O y s t e r P e r p e t u a l
> 
> Here is the price trend for the last Speedmaster 50th Anniversary gold watch with buzz's butt.
> View attachment 15485411
> ...


I see Nessy in the second pic . I need a holiday


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Not stating pro or con but if you are interested in climate change: just finished "Apocalypse Never" by Michael Shellenberger. His environmental creds are impeccable.


Going to check it out too, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jorgenl said:


> Breed?











Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff). These are those puppy's mom & dad. She had 13 puppies. The breeder is a high school friend of mine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15485422
> 
> Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff). These are those puppy's mom & dad. She had 13 puppies. The breeder is a high school friend of mine.


What did you name it?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me spell it out for you mate. R O L E X O y s t e r P e r p e t u a l
> 
> Here is the price trend for the last Speedmaster 50th Anniversary gold watch with buzz's butt.
> View attachment 15485411
> ...


Well it is the Buttmaster so it's a bit of an unfair comparison. 😛


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Well it is the Buttmaster so it's a bit of an unfair comparison. 😛


Buttmaster is in GOLD
Snoopy is in SILVER

Maybe, like stainless steel which is skyrocketing, a cheaper material like silver will appreciate? not.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> What did you name it?


Oh its not mine. That's the pick of the litter and my friend is keeping her. Them puppies is $2500.00 I'm strictly a "like/love" pictures with her dogs.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Nothing better than a puppy...except when they become your sidekick. 


ithardin said:


> View attachment 15485377
> 
> Puppy cuteness overload!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Nothing better than a puppy...except when they become your sidekick.
> 
> View attachment 15485434
> 
> ...


Best years


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15485422
> 
> Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff). These are those puppy's mom & dad. She had 13 puppies. The breeder is a high school friend of mine.


How big do they get?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> How big do they get?


24"-28" at the shoulder. 90-110lbs


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Same here crapatalk doesn't even let me log in


If you're having problems with Tapatalk, uninstall and then reinstall.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Chiefs win!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay... new member who posted three Rolex for $32k just got called out and he admitted that he was thinking of buying to flip. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Chiefs win!
> 
> View attachment 15485512


You got a Like  because of Jenna and that's all.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay... new member who posted three Rolex for $32k just got called out and he admitted that he was thinking of buying to flip. LOL.


"I thought there was room for sone profit but doesn't seem like it."

?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay... new member who posted three Rolex for $32k just got called out and he admitted that he was thinking of buying to flip. LOL.


It smelled bad from the start. Combined with his other threads it was downright fetid.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15485422
> 
> Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff). These are those puppy's mom & dad. She had 13 puppies. The breeder is a high school friend of mine.


Those things are massive but such wonderful animals.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> 24"-28" at the shoulder. 90-110lbs


And then they eat you ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> If you're having problems with Tapatalk, uninstall and then reinstall.


Tried but no cigar


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Tried but no cigar


Use the website. Tapatalk wasn't working for me since a month ago. They were aware of the reason, but haven't/couldn't fix the issue.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Now you might think I'm trying to insinuate something but nope I picked these out the garden this afternoon and cooked them up.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mav said:


> So sons of OoO, what's your opinion on this latest Omega?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be a long wait according to my SA.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> It will be a long wait according to my SA.


Yeah, heard the same thing here...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not good news from Disney.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


> It will be a long wait according to my SA.


I read "SA" and thought of this episode:


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Although I realize you all don't know me that well (yet)...I thought I'd share...

My son is a freshman and is starting his first College baseball game tomorrow. Just inter-squad as its very early in the NCAA season but it seems like just yesterday he was 4 or 5 and we were "trying to playing catch" with a whiffle ball...now over 6'3" 210lbs and filling out...playing baseball at a pretty high level. So damn proud.

Thanks. Hope that wasn't too weird. Night fellas.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Tried but no cigar


That's bizarre. Free Tapatalk or Pro? Maybe PM our OP/Mod CMSgt Bo to see if he has any ideas.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Now you might think I'm trying to insinuate something but nope I picked these out the garden this afternoon and cooked them up.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Might result in esophageal rupture assuming they even got that far down.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

5959HH said:


> That's bizarre. Free Tapatalk or Pro? Maybe PM our OP/Mod CMSgt Bo to see if he has any ideas.


Not really something that WUS can fix though. It due to the website protection system used here that caused Tapatalk to hiccup in some scenarios. Tapatalk needs to find ways to be compatible.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Although I realize you all don't know me that well (yet)...I thought I'd share...
> 
> My son is a freshman and is starting his first College baseball game tomorrow. Just inter-squad as its very early in the NCAA season but it seems like just yesterday he was 4 or 5 and we were "trying to playing catch" with a whiffle ball...now over 6'3" 210lbs and filling out...playing baseball at a pretty high level. So damn proud.
> 
> Thanks. Hope that wasn't too weird. Night fellas.


No good to hear.... Time does move fast.. Hope he does well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> "I thought there was room for sone profit but doesn't seem like it."
> 
> ?


Sarge was sarcastic and posted his response that $32k was a good deal... for the seller. LOL. Brutal.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It smelled bad from the start. Combined with his other threads it was downright fetid.


Yeah, could almost always predict with certainty which are the genuine members of WUS signing up to participate and which ones are here to pull a fast one. There is a pattern in how they all approach the forums.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> *Those things are massive* but such wonderful animals.


Yes, yes..... umm...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Now you might think I'm trying to insinuate something but nope I picked these out the garden this afternoon and cooked them up.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They are very shapely.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not good news from Disney.
> View attachment 15485570


Sad.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sad.


Had saw that chairman resigned from Cali gov business restart couple days ago. Guess we know why now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

wolfhead said:


> Not really something that WUS can fix though. It due to the website protection system used here that caused Tapatalk to hiccup in some scenarios. Tapatalk needs to find ways to be compatible.


I knew it was a Tapatalk problem but in the past I've found CMSgt Bo able to talk me off the cliff since I mostly access WUS through Tapatalk.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> It will be a long wait according to my SA.


Made a deposit on two of them today. One for me. One for my lady friend.

Don't worry, she's paying for hers.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, heard the same thing here...


I heard end of October.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a deposit on two of them today. One for me. One for my lady friend.
> 
> Don't worry, she's paying for hers.


Niceeee. 
The AD here doesn't want to collect deposits. Waitlist only.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I heard end of October.


Really? I heard like 6-12 months. Can't wait to see yours, and hers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15485293
> 
> Let's go CHIEFS! 4-0 for 4 years in a row!


would newton have made a difference?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a deposit on two of them today. One for me. One for my lady friend.
> 
> Don't worry, she's paying for hers.


That's what they all say.... we'll see if you'll melt like butter when she cosy up to you. ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Had saw that chairman resigned from Cali gov business restart couple days ago. Guess we know why now.


My guess is that Disneyland here in Cali won't be reopening until next spring/summer at the earliest. Was really looking forward to Star Wars Land this year... not happening.

On a brighter note, my son's baseball league is reopening for fall ball. Practices only, no games, but it's something. Kid is excited to play again and I'm looking forward to coaching again. 😁


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mickey® said:


> "I thought there was room for sone profit but doesn't seem like it."
> 
> ?


Can't make this shyt up...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I knew it was a Tapatalk problem but in the past I've found CMSgt Bo able to talk me off the cliff since I mostly access WUS through Tapatalk.


Tapatalk has been working for me, but things have been loading _very_ slowly since last night


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Same here crapatalk doesn't even let me log in


Finally it's working again.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The more I look, the more I like...


Looks like it's a lot thicker than the regular Speedmaster Pro?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> Not really something that WUS can fix though. It due to the website protection system used here that caused Tapatalk to hiccup in some scenarios. Tapatalk needs to find ways to be compatible.


Mine is working perfectly fine now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's what they all say.... we'll see if you'll melt like butter when she cosy up to you.


CDN $13,100. It'll take a lot more than a little cozying!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The more I look, the more I like...


Aside from the high price, this speedy has a lot going for it:
- ceramic bezel insert, great colours (blue and white/silver), anti-mag and metas, innovative caseback with the rotating earth disc and traveling Snoopy ship.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Just showed Mrs Mav this watch and video and she loves it! She really wanted the original but we missed out. So it's this or the new OP? Which one?


This. The OP will be around when she feels the need for another watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like it's a lot thicker than the regular Speedmaster Pro?


I imagine it is, given the caseback complications.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like it's a lot thicker than the regular Speedmaster Pro?


Yeah, does look thick doesn't it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> CDN $13,100. It'll take a lot more than a little cozying!


Okay...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Aside from the high price, this speedy has a lot going for it:
> - ceramic bezel insert, great colours (blue and white/silver), anti-mag and metas, innovative caseback with the rotating earth disc and traveling Snoopy ship.


You forgot, and thick!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> CDN $13,100. It'll take a lot more than a little cozying!


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wolfhead said:


> View attachment 15485714


Safe word "Snoopy"?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> View attachment 15485714


He would like that "spa" treatment


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Nothing better than a puppy...except when they become your sidekick.
> 
> View attachment 15485434
> 
> ...


Floyd.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Charles. He passed in my arms last week. 💔


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charles. He passed in my arms last week. 💔


Having recently suffered the loss of my first dog, you have my deepest sympathy


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Buick said:


> Having recently suffered the loss of my first dog, you have my deepest sympathy


Right back at you Buick, so sorry to hear of your loss. It never gets any easier.








The Power Of The Dog By Rudyard Kipling, Famous Friendship Poem


Rudyard Kipling (1865-1936) had a special bond with his dogs. In this poem, he shares that a dog’s loyalty and devotion brings a man much joy, but a dog also has the power to break a man’s heart when its life comes to an end. There is a strong sense of structure with the varying repetition of...




www.familyfriendpoems.com


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Puppy and grown up (4 years old).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Puppy and grown up (4 years old).


Was there a difference?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charles. He passed in my arms last week.
> View attachment 15485855
> View attachment 15485856
> View attachment 15485857


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL. I just dropped a bomb in this thread ?









Could a homage be as good as a luxury brand watch


For example, a Rolex Submariner is about £10k, and that's if you can get one. I was wondering if a homage could be made that matches the quality, but for a fraction of the price, and I dont mean a fake. A well regulated ETA movement will be as accurate and as reliable as an in house movement...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I just dropped a bomb in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG...LOL


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Was there a difference?


Difference in ...?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Difference in ...?


Puppy and 4 years old. Still looks like a small dog. Hasn't grown up?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Not good news from Disney.
> View attachment 15485570


I would say something but then it would get erased so you all know what I am thinking


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Finally it's working again.


Looks like it works again. Odd


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Puppy and 4 years old. Still looks like a small dog. Hasn't grown up?


This is Chihuahua.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> This is Chihuahua.


Ah! Okay. That figures. Not seen one in real life.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Still have this lady. 7 years old and 155 pounds


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Although I realize you all don't know me that well (yet)...I thought I'd share...
> 
> My son is a freshman and is starting his first College baseball game tomorrow. Just inter-squad as its very early in the NCAA season but it seems like just yesterday he was 4 or 5 and we were "trying to playing catch" with a whiffle ball...now over 6'3" 210lbs and filling out...playing baseball at a pretty high level. So damn proud.
> 
> Thanks. Hope that wasn't too weird. Night fellas.


Being a proud parent is always cool.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a deposit on two of them today. One for me. One for my lady friend.
> 
> Don't worry, she's paying for hers.


My AD said they already have 15 orders with deposits.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I heard end of October.


Sounds right. I heard Nov but my AD tends to underpromise and overdeliver.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charles. He passed in my arms last week. 💔
> View attachment 15485855
> View attachment 15485856
> View attachment 15485857


Can't like but my deepest condolences.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Catching up after lifting our boat onto terra firma yesterday and then having guard duty from 21:00 to 06:00. During the long night I read the "political debate" but refrained from participating. Each knows best even though their best doesn't agree with my best 

Just saw that there is now an OOO watch


















Hands-On: Out Of Order Swiss Automatico Watch | aBlogtoWatch


The new Out of Order Swiss Automatico pre-distressed watch, released in 2020, with expert analysis, original photos, specs, and price.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charles. He passed in my arms last week. 💔
> View attachment 15485855
> View attachment 15485856
> View attachment 15485857











Every time we get a dog we know they are going to break our hearts...but the joy and the memories are worth it. Hopefully for them too...

That face!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> My guess is that Disneyland here in Cali won't be reopening until next spring/summer at the earliest. Was really looking forward to Star Wars Land this year... not happening.
> 
> On a brighter note, my son's baseball league is reopening for fall ball. Practices only, no games, but it's something. Kid is excited to play again and I'm looking forward to coaching again. 😁


That's good news.. The 2nd part.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charles. He passed in my arms last week. 💔
> View attachment 15485855
> View attachment 15485856
> View attachment 15485857


Sorry to hear that. Been 3+ months and I'm still not over it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Puppy and grown up (4 years old).


Name? Cute for sure. Funny how dogs never really know their size just the heart they have.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Right back at you Buick, so sorry to hear of your loss. It never gets any easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go with this one









The Rainbow Bridge Poem


A loving poem of the journey a pet and their guradian takes to Rainbow Bridge after this life Petloss grief support




www.rainbowsbridge.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> My guess is that Disneyland here in Cali won't be reopening until next spring/summer at the earliest. Was really looking forward to Star Wars Land this year... not happening.
> 
> On a brighter note, my son's baseball league is reopening for fall ball. Practices only, no games, but it's something. Kid is excited to play again and I'm looking forward to coaching again.


Yeah I can't believe they shut it completely down. Star Wars land is awesome at least in orlando. One day we will fly out to Cali for the Disneyland experience. We do orlando at least once a year.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Aside from the high price, this speedy has a lot going for it:
> - ceramic bezel insert, great colours (blue and white/silver), anti-mag and metas, innovative caseback with the rotating earth disc and traveling Snoopy ship.


I believe the majority believes they hit a home run with this one. Just hope somebody ends up getting one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charles. He passed in my arms last week.
> View attachment 15485855
> View attachment 15485856
> View attachment 15485857


Sorry brother that's always tough.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I go with this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that BT. Damn, must've got a bit of grit or dust in my eyes...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah I can't believe they shut it completely down. Star Wars land is awesome at least in orlando. One day we will fly out to Cali for the Disneyland experience. We do orlando at least once a year.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not sure it will be there when you get there.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry to hear that. Been 3+ months and I'm still not over it.
> View attachment 15486274


i had two dogs die (years ago).

Frank (a pug) i buried in our front yard myself. He died because of the heat wave that hit our country then.

Choc-nut (a lab) i had to ask the vet to put down as he got some deadly worms that would have led to a painful death. He was lonely and not moving in the hospital for weeks (as we tried to kill the worm). But when I visited for the last time, he tried to stand and greet me. Told him to stay and rest.

No dogs since.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Catching up after lifting our boat onto terra firma yesterday and then having guard duty from 21:00 to 06:00. During the long night I read the "political debate" but refrained from participating. Each knows best even though their best doesn't agree with my best
> 
> Just saw that there is now an OOO watch
> 
> ...


"Do not cook spaghetti for more than eight minutes"


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry to hear that. Been 3+ months and I'm still not over it.
> View attachment 15486274


We grieve with you brother BT. And with Bro. Sneggie. I still think of my childhood best pal, Maggoo.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not sure it will be there when you get there.


It will. Let's you put into perspective how large that corporation is being able to shut down a massive theme park like that and not miss a step. Florida is like screw it open it all up. Newsom should be mob dragged out his office and tossed in the ocean. Can't believe the citizens of California are that weak to put up with this. New Orleans mayor is about to get her arse dragged out. She just opened bars again because they were about to turn her house into one. 
I'm not going any further on the subject. I'm just hurting a bit watching this unfold. Wanna reason to protest your government? Demand reopening. JS

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i had two dogs die (years ago).
> 
> Frank (a pug) i buried in our front yard myself. He died because of the heat wave that hit our country then.
> 
> ...


I'm working on a whole pet cemetery next to the fence myself. Couple dogs couple cats couple rabbits. Not sure what else might be back there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Tapatalk has been working for me, but things have been loading _very_ slowly since last night


Tapatalk seems to be working ok for me today. JMAN's problem is a mystery. As I recall JMAN is traveling today.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Name? Cute for sure. Funny how dogs never really know their size just the heart they have.


Long-haired Chihuahua - 3kg named Emico. The guardian of women's handbags.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charles. He passed in my arms last week.
> View attachment 15485855
> View attachment 15485856
> View attachment 15485857


Even when they live for 12-16 years, the time quickly comes and goes. I have been without a dog since Nalco passed 5 years ago.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Looks like it works again. Odd


I thought you were traveling today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sounds right. I heard Nov but my AD tends to underpromise and overdeliver.


And my Rolex AD just the opposite. JMAN's Rolex AD too.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I thought you were traveling today.











Yes


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And this is my beloved pooch - already in the land of great hunting.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

My Omega AD just contacted me about the new Speedy waitlist. Dang, I'll take this Omega over the BLNR every day of the week and twice on Sunday. But with my luck both ships will come in at the same time and I'll be needing bro Sapps counseling 

Also just realized that it's Tuesday










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sounds right. I heard Nov but my AD tends to underpromise and overdeliver.


Better than the other way around


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Even when they live for 12-16 years, the time quickly comes and goes. I have been without a dog since Nalco passed 5 years ago.


Beautiful. I posted earlier that I can't imagine being without a dog...but I'm going to try. Hurts too damn much. And I felt guilty not posting our little (fat) fella earlier so...these two are hilarious together.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Yes


At least your Tapatalk is operational again so you can open WUS during your travel. Obviously some software glitch with Tapatalk rather than WUS.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charles. He passed in my arms last week. 💔
> View attachment 15485855
> View attachment 15485856
> View attachment 15485857


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

On vacation this week. Wanted to hit up the annual car show week in Biloxi but now it looks like another hurricane heading over to ruin that. Gonna be a sucky vacation. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah I can't believe they shut it completely down. Star Wars land is awesome at least in orlando. One day we will fly out to Cali for the Disneyland experience. We do orlando at least once a year.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We were holding out to go to SW Land after the second ride opened and was planning to go in May, for my kid's birthday. Kinda kicking myself for not going sooner. If you ever come out here, let me know. We can meet up!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> On vacation this week. Wanted to hit up the annual car show week in Biloxi but now it looks like another hurricane heading over to ruin that. Gonna be a sucky vacation.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We once stayed at a beachside hotel in Biloxi. It was fun walking out in the water a hundred yards and it was still only waist-deep - but then at a hundred-and-one yards I remember the sand turning into foot-sucking muck that scared the shyt outta me. This was back in 1984 so I wonder if the little hotel is still there.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> My Omega AD just contacted me about the new Speedy waitlist. Dang, I'll take this Omega over the BLNR every day of the week and twice on Sunday. But with my luck both ships will come in at the same time and I'll be needing bro Sapps counseling
> 
> Also just realized that it's Tuesday
> 
> ...


You only live once. I ordered!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

If you had 24 hours of being able to talk with your pet...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/j5xvbi


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A bit late to the pup pics! Here is Snow (9) and Bear (3). Snow is the white lab, and he has an "English" face, and Bear the chocolate, and the "American" variant of lab

They are both total doofuses



































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> A bit late to the pup pics! Here is Snow (9) and Bear (3). Snow is the white lab, and he has an "English" face, and Bear the chocolate, and the "American" variant of lab
> 
> They are both total doofuses
> 
> ...


Doofuses . I love my Milo, but he's as dumb as they come! But so good-natured.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like it's a lot thicker than the regular Speedmaster Pro?





Sappie66 said:


> I imagine it is, given the caseback complications.


Not too bad according to Hands-On: Omega Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award 50th Review


> Speedmaster Apollo XI 50th anniversary measures 13.2mm, the Ultraman (ST2) 14.3mm, Speedmaster Calibre 321 13.8mm, and the Silver Snoopy Award 45th anniversary 14.8mm. The new Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award 50th anniversary measures *14.47mm*


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> We once stayed at a beachside hotel in Biloxi. It was fun walking out in the water a hundred yards and it was still only waist-deep - but then at a hundred-and-one yards I remember the sand turning into foot-sucking muck that scared the shyt outta me. This was back in 1984 so I wonder if the little hotel is still there.


It's a beautiful area. Katrina beat the piss out of it but it's doing pretty well now. The beaches are pristine but the water is always ugly so swimming in it is not recommended. Since the water sucks for swimming it's usually a very chill place to just relax. This week should have a few thousand classic car cruisers hanging out. Covid and the storm is choking it up a bit. Usually has over 10k cruisers this week.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> A bit late to the pup pics! Here is Snow (9) and Bear (3). Snow is the white lab, and he has an "English" face, and Bear the chocolate, and the "American" variant of lab
> 
> They are both total doofuses
> 
> ...


Beautiful ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> We were holding out to go to SW Land after the second ride opened and was planning to go in May, for my kid's birthday. Kinda kicking myself for not going sooner. If you ever come out here, let me know. We can meet up!


Will do bro. Gotta make that trip one of these years.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sweetest girl ever. She's getting pretty old now but still holding up well. Ellie Mae. 

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Doofuses . I love my Milo, but he's as dumb as they come! But so good-natured.


I feel like I value emotional intelligence in dogs over "book smarts" haha

Your Milo is cute!



Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful


Thank you! I will give them each a treat from OoO


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Sweetest girl ever. She's getting pretty old now but still holding up well. Ellie Mae.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those eyes! Lovely.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie's wondering why there's all this brouhaha about dogs...

"They do nothing but slobber over their humans, which is so undignified. Cats? Now, they're DIGNIFIED!"










I don't have the heart to tell Charlie but he's a bit of a doofus too...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Puppy Apollo at around 9 weeks old last Nov.










Apollo at 1 year old but still acting like a crazed puppy a few weeks ago. He loves the beach. He's too smart for his own good. For example, he'll wait until I'm in a meeting, and runs around the house, grabbing stuff - pillows, shoes, etc. Bad dog! LOL


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Courtesy of Mrs. BSF on her leaf trek...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Puppy Apollo at around 9 weeks old last Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big, major "awww" for puppy Apollo!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Is this OoO? I thought I stumbled into the animal kingdom or something...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Is this OoO? I thought I stumbled into the animal kingdom or something...


It's animal kingdom day on OoO!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Courtesy of Mrs. BSF on her leaf trek...
> 
> View attachment 15486851


A leaf trek is a thing? I never knew. Of course you'd be on a hiding to nothing on this archipelago, a good looking woman behind every tree apparently ?

Spoiler - we have no trees.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15486915


What the HECK is that!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> A leaf trek is a thing? I never knew. Of course you'd be on a hiding to nothing on this archipelago, a good looking woman behind every tree apparently ?
> 
> Spoiler - we have no trees.


Yeah big money in some areas... The wooly worm festival was cancelled tho this year.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> It's animal kingdom day on OoO!


So I need to put up a photo of myself?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> What the HECK is that!


We call them stink bugs...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> A leaf trek is a thing? I never knew. Of course you'd be on a hiding to nothing on this archipelago, a good looking woman behind every tree apparently ?
> 
> Spoiler - we have no trees.


Smoky mountains most species anywhere in world if I remember correctly.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> We call them stink bugs...


So do we. Stinky little suckers.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> We call them stink bugs...


Good thing our technology in sharing over the web doesn't include smell just yet.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> So I need to put up a photo of myself?


Save that for tomorrow - photo reveal Wednesday on OoO! (I think I've already posted mine)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lerwick this arvo.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Good work.
NYC workers rescued after scaffolding collapse


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Lerwick this arvo.
> View attachment 15486928


I didn't see the entire photo at first while scrolling, so at a glance, I thought it would make for the awesomest commuter rollercoaster ever:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I didn't see the entire photo at first while scrolling, so at a glance, I thought it would make for the awesomest commuter rollercoaster ever:
> View attachment 15486966


After you Sir. No, no, I insist!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> After you Sir. No, no, I insist!


I thought it would've been GREAT for about five seconds, then I saw how the railings weren't exactly, uh, glassy-smooth.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought it would've been GREAT for about five seconds, then I saw how the railings weren't exactly, uh, glassy-smooth.


Plus the abrupt stop at the bottom could spoil your whole day.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Plus the abrupt stop at the bottom could spoil your whole day.


I saw that only after scrolling further. Welp, there goes the coffee.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday to go with the theme


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Lerwick this arvo.
> View attachment 15486928


I've been to Lerwick before but can remember little about it. I've been on so many cruises the destinations seem to run together.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I've been to Lerwick before but can remember little about it. I've been on so many cruises the destinations seem to run together.


Saw that the business of scrapping cruise ships in Turkey was booming.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Holy cow eBay seller!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Saw that the business of scrapping cruise ships in Turkey was booming.


Thinking the entire cruise ship industry is on life support.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Holy cow eBay seller!


That dial looks remarkably similar to BSF's GS Tiffany.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Holy cow eBay seller!


Can't these be picked up at certain ADs for MSRP with minimal wait time?

I honestly may need to check in with my AD and see if he has any of the new OP41s (need to get on the path to pick up a special sub sometime down the road...)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Can't these be picked up at certain ADs for MSRP with minimal wait time?
> 
> I honestly may need to check in with my AD and see if he has any of the new OP41s (need to get on the path to pick up a special sub sometime down the road...)


He's got the "make an offer" option so you'd be crazy to pay that asking price, but I wonder what he's willing to accept.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

New book I'm reading... Have read about half today... Wasn't sure bret baier would write a good one but he has from my pov. I didn't know that FDR early in 2nd term tried to pack SCOTUS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Can't these be picked up at certain ADs for MSRP with minimal wait time?
> 
> I honestly may need to check in with my AD and see if he has any of the new OP41s (need to get on the path to pick up a special sub sometime down the road...)


So far no luck on my part


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> He's got the "make an offer" option so you'd be crazy to pay that asking price, but I wonder what he's willing to accept.


Maybe 8375 like DSW?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> He's got the "make an offer" option so you'd be crazy to pay that asking price, but I wonder what he's willing to accept.


Very true



Betterthere said:


> So far no luck on my part


And dang, I didn't know that! I'll have to see what my AD says... (even though I don't think I'm planing on purchasing - maybe holidays time)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> That dial looks remarkably similar to BSI's GS Tiffany.


Similar, sure but look at the texture!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> That dial looks remarkably similar to BSI's GS Tiffany.


Assume you meant BSF


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Very true
> 
> And dang, I didn't know that! I'll have to see what my AD says... (even though I don't think I'm planing on purchasing - maybe holidays time)


Buy it I'll take it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> He's got the "make an offer" option so you'd be crazy to pay that asking price, but I wonder what he's willing to accept.


Assuming he paid MSRP or slightly below, he couldn't go too much lower because of eBay and PP fees. I personally would never buy an expensive watch on eBay.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Similar, sure but look at the texture!
> 
> View attachment 15487212


Apples/oranges but similar Tiffany colors though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Assume you meant BSF


Thanks and I did mean BSF. Egregious typo error.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Thanks and I did mean BSF. Egregious typo error.


Dammit!...

It's favorite GS, too...


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful


Here's Scout. Died in my arms naturally a month ago due to old age. 13 years together. Best dog with the kids. Total doofus. We're not ready to get a new puppy yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

abd26 said:


> Here's Scout. Died in my arms naturally a month ago due to old age. 13 years together. Best dog with the kids. Total doofus. We're not ready to get a new puppy yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss - a beautiful pup and I can even see the doofus-ness in the photo


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> If you had 24 hours of being able to talk with your pet...
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/j5xvbi


Ugh, he would say "I had to lick my weiner everyday to clean myself, what was your excuse? "

I'm on lifetime dog number 3. My mom has had a rotating collection of 2-3 pretty constantly since I was a kid. Must had 8-10 or more by now. I don't know how she does it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Marla has now settled down and is part of the family and taught me to be more patient. She also doesn't mind rap music.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Ugh, he would say "I had to lick my weiner everyday to clean myself, what was your excuse? "
> 
> I'm on lifetime dog number 3. My mom has had a rotating collection of 2-3 pretty constantly since I was a kid. Must had 8-10 or more by now. I don't know how she does it.


Ugh. We're on our third in 3 years. My first dog died in 2017 at 11, then got a new pup who was tragically hit by a car a year later. Now on our third, he's a great guy and praying we can keep him for a looooong time. Here he is enjoying a walk in the woods this week.

Very sorry for your loss samaster14, pets are the best thing ever and it's never easy to lose one


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Ugh. We're on our third in 3 years. My first dog died in 2017 at 11, then got a new pup who was tragically hit by a car a year later. Now on our third, he's a great guy and praying we can keep him for a looooong time. Here he is enjoying a walk in the woods this week.
> 
> Very sorry for your loss samaster14, pets are the best thing ever and it's never easy to lose one


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Oops quoted myself I haven’t done this in awhile lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Oops quoted myself I haven't done this in awhile lol


You're supposed to say "Godfrey!"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Oops quoted myself I haven't done this in awhile lol


Welcome back brother Tooth. Hope all is well with you and fam.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Tooth, good to see you here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Marla has now settled down and is part of the family and taught me to be more patient. She also doesn't mind rap music.


Good looking.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Marla has now settled down and is part of the family and taught me to be more patient. She also doesn't mind rap music.


I'm glad y'all are getting along now. I remember you were catching hell with her as a new pup.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL. The robber thread got locked. Some guy posted his gun in that thread. People just don't read the forum rules.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. The robber thread got locked. Some guy posted his gun in that thread. People just don't read the forum rules.


Guess he lives by the words "Rules are made to be broken"?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Light play.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have a lot of work. Have a nice day guys!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> My Omega AD just contacted me about the new Speedy waitlist. Dang, I'll take this Omega over the BLNR every day of the week and twice on Sunday. But with my luck both ships will come in at the same time and I'll be needing bro Sapps counseling
> 
> Also just realized that it's Tuesday
> 
> ...


aside from the blue, doesnt appeal to me much. I guess am not a snoopy fan. I guess good for me. Good luck with your purchase*s*

still salivating for the apollo xi moonshine gold though.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I hope everyone is well.

Jessy and I thought we would just drop in a quick hello and leave some flowers for y'all before I get stuck into another assignment.

Stay safe and take care.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Guess he lives by the words "Rules are made to be broken"?


I believe that too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> aside from the blue, doesnt appeal to me much. I guess am not a snoopy fan. I guess good for me. Good luck with your purchase*s*
> 
> still salivating for the apollo xi moonshine gold though.


I am calling it the Speedy Butt.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I hope everyone is well.
> 
> ...


Who is Jesse?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is Jesse?


And I don't know
How I knew it
But I knew it somehow
You're the answer to the question
No one has answered 'til now
And I don't know what you see
What you see in me
But girl it's nothing to
What I see in you


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is Jesse?


I'll let BSF take this one...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is Jesse?





Black5 said:


> I'll let BSF take this one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


On it, sir.




























Any other questions, Dog?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I think Eddie would have approved...






RIP, Eddie.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On it, sir.
> 
> View attachment 15488023
> 
> ...


Might I compliment this post with my new french crush Alizée.
















And of course the reason I started crushing.






OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Might I compliment this post with my new french crush Alizée.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throwback Wednesday!

I remember when this was the hottest gif for a while:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Throwback Wednesday!
> 
> I remember when this was the hottest gif for a while:


She kept popping up on YouTube and I wasn't clicking on that little girl. Peer pressure made me do it. Lol. Then google told me she was in her 30's. Game on!!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Women, Watches and Whiskey.

What Will be the World Without.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Women, Watches and Whiskey.
> 
> What Will be the World Without.


Woefully Worse.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> She kept popping up on YouTube and I wasn't clicking on that little girl. Peer pressure made me do it. Lol. Then google told me* she was in her 30's.* Game on!!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Just think how good she looked in her 20s!! ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just think how good she looked in her 20s!! 😄


GF

For example, Sophie is in her 20s.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just think how good she looked in her 20s!!


No. She would have looked like a 10-year-old. 

Even now her 40-year-old boyfriend should always wear a T-shirt saying, " She's in her 30s, I am not a pedophile."


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> No. She would have looked like a 10-year-old.
> 
> Even now her 40-year-old boyfriend should always wear a T-shirt saying, " She's in her 30s, I am not a pedophile."


Question is if she's a freak of nature or do the French hold up better? PF?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Question is if she's a freak of nature or do the French hold up better? PF?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm taking the latter.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Women, Watches and Whiskey.
> 
> What Will be the World Without.


I won't be there to find out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On it, sir.
> 
> View attachment 15488023
> 
> ...


I like a good doggy....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Women, Watches and Whiskey.
> 
> What Will be the World Without.





Snaggletooth said:


> Woefully Worse.


What's With Woeful Ws?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On it, sir.
> 
> View attachment 15488023
> 
> ...


I knew I could count on you BSF.

I play along with the charade
There doesn't seem to be a reason to change
You know, I feel so dirty when they start talking cute
I wanna tell her that I love her
But the point is probably moot
'Cause she's watching him with those eyes
And she's loving him with that body, I just know it
And he's holding her in his arms late, late at night
You know I wish that I had Jessy girl...

[With apologies to Mr. Springthorpe.]

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I knew I could count on you BSF.
> 
> I play along with the charade
> There doesn't seem to be a reason to change
> ...


How about apologies to us for making us sit through that?!?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Finished that book.. Worth a read.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like a good doggy....


You've come to the right place...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

3Ws. NC Covid motto


Not that I can remember them


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 3Ws. NC Covid motto
> 
> Not that I can remember them


3Ws?

Wank -> Wipe -> Wash


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On it, sir.
> 
> View attachment 15488023
> 
> ...


I wonder what the catch is with her. Does she sound like a squeaky 10 year old girl? Or a 70 year old chain smoking hag? Maybe she is a total airhead (or the German equivalent). In my experience girls that look that good always have some fatal flaw.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Might I compliment this post with my new french crush Alizée.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You a gaffer?

She doesn't really look like that now, still good though.

Or is that too pic her now? Sorry, got my eyes dilated this morning, the phone is still a mostly blurry mess


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> You a gaffer?
> 
> She doesn't really look like that now, still good though.
> 
> Or is that too pic her now? Sorry, got my eyes dilated this morning, the phone is still a mostly blurry mess


I think she still looks this good. Every recent pic still just as great. Here she is rocking a Daytona. Like she wasn't hot enough.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm more interested in the DC2 your name implies
> 
> Edit - or EK
> 
> Brother of OoO





BarracksSi said:


> My money's on the DC2 since we never for the EK R in the States


This board moves fast and is really interesting! Yes, DC2, almost had one 10 or so years ago but living in Texas AC is kinda important. Ended up saving about 15k by getting a white 97 GSR instead. Nice car but no where near the same.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

At it again!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15489121
> 
> At it again!


You focused on the meat...Are you on the wrong forum? 😂

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

He finally slowed down so I could get a picture! He's been outside playing with Ruby and is sacked out


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^exhausted


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I wonder what the catch is with her. Does she sound like a squeaky 10 year old girl? Or a 70 year old chain smoking hag? Maybe she is a total airhead (or the German equivalent). In my experience girls that look that good always have some fatal flaw.


Sadly... that is true.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> You focused on the meat...Are you on the wrong forum?
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com
> View attachment 15489172


Give me some meat!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Give me some meat!


You know a Rolex Owners Meat Forum wouldn't be bad...unless it already exists. 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like a good doggy....


who doesnt?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> who doesnt?


Not everyone. Seems that most members here like pussy more.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not everyone. Seems that most members here like pussy more.


Best is doggy with a pussy


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Best is doggy with a pussy


Can't argue with that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not everyone. Seems that most members here like pussy more.





Pongster said:


> who doesnt?


Works in this order too!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This works, period.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Best is doggy with a pussy


Then, what we get is a dogsy?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Then, what we get is a dogsy?


that's not what i get though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread needs more pics.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Less is not more.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More is more.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When more is really more!










You're welcome, Dog.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When more is really more!
> 
> View attachment 15489452
> 
> ...


I really like more sometimes. Not ashamed to say that looks like a really fun ride.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I really like more sometimes. Not ashamed to say that looks like a really fun ride.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Only if you're on top; if you're on the bottom, God help you.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Light play.
> View attachment 15487815
> View attachment 15487817


Will this watch fit my massive 7.25 inch Balkan wrist?

I quite like it and Amazon has a special on.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Only if you're on top; if you're on the bottom, God help you.


I can handle it. Or die trying. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When more is really more!
> 
> View attachment 15489452
> 
> ...


Hey! How did you know?

I like some curves.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Will this watch fit my massive 7.25 inch Balkan wrist?
> 
> I quite like it and Amazon has a special on.


I think it'll be too small. My wrist is circa 6.75".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Only if you're on top; if you're on the bottom, God help you.


depends on the position.

In a certain position, it's Thank You God.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Beauty and grace reigns once again.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Seen on Reddit -- looks like a SoOoO endgame house, especially with the record player.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If this pic doesn't give you any ideas, you're either gay or Brother Dog.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If this pic doesn't give you any ideas, you're either gay or Brother Dog.
> 
> View attachment 15490004


I just know at that time women didn't shave. All I'm imagining is a massive wasp nest blocking everything. Lmao

Kinda like the old 80's Demi Moore spread. Just search Demi Moore bush and you will realize how terrible the 70's and 80's really were.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I just know at that time women didn't shave. All I'm imagining is a massive wasp nest blocking everything. Lmao
> 
> Kinda like the old 80's Demi Moore *spread*. Just search Demi Moore bush and you will realize how terrible the 70's and 80's really were.
> 
> ...


I see what you did there.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Still practicing making mushroom soup for when the OoO gang shows up wearing the precious Rolexes 



















#BYOBB

Being your own body bags

And whiskey

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF's hiking trail...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF's hiking trail...
> 
> View attachment 15490350


Central Park?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Central Park?


Nope, Lenox, MA.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And this is Tiffany with more contrasty light...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And this is Tiffany with more contrasty light...
> 
> View attachment 15490520


That dial really is stunning!

Excuse my ignorance, but was there actually a GS-Tiffany partnership, or is it just called the "Tiffany"?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> That dial really is stunning!
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but was there actually a GS-Tiffany partnership, or is it just called the "Tiffany"?


Nah, it was something we came up with in the original OoO thread. Its color suggested a natural nickname...

This was the other Tiffany...










It's a toss-up which one is hotter...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, it was something we came up with in the original OoO thread. Its color suggested a natural nickname...
> 
> This was the other Tiffany...
> 
> ...


Makes sense ... and I'm not a Cowboys fan in general, but I do enjoy Tiffany


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If this pic doesn't give you any ideas, you're either gay or Brother Dog.
> 
> View attachment 15490004


Guess I'm gay


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Shocked to see OP41 coral red at DSW for almost 2x msrp


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Shocked to see OP41 coral red at DSW for almost 2x msrp


Does he have some kind of insider info that that color will be less available or something? The exact same one in green is thousands less. The green is so much nicer too, imho.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

In the spirit of the other day's dog/pet posts...










Wonder what he's thinking? "Why do you keep taking pics of your wrist, you weirdo?!" ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Does he have some kind of insider info that that color will be less available or something? The exact same one in green is thousands less. The green is so much nicer too, imho.


Too bad the OP41 is not available in white. Shame BT attached a rocket to his OP39 with white dial. Also shame I trade out of my last year model 14060M no date submariner in pristine condition way back when.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Does he have some kind of insider info that that color will be less available or something? The exact same one in green is thousands less. The green is so much nicer too, imho.


I know... Weird huh..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Too bad the OP41 is not available in white. Shame BT attached a rocket to his OP39 with white dial. Also shame I trade out of my last year model 14060M no date submariner in pristine condition way back when.


Hindsight... The silver with gold could be big winner.. Course that would require seeing one.. OTH 36mm might be fine too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Guess I'm gay


That's alright.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, it was something we came up with in the original OoO thread. Its color suggested a natural nickname...
> 
> This was the other Tiffany...
> 
> ...


Raise you


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.... Masks make girls waaayyyy more attractive. Or rather, it hides what could be an unattractive lower face, leaving just the eyes. Saw a girl today...rocking body, tight clothes, cute hair and eyes. She could a had buck teeth and a hairlip, don't care 

Wonder if ladies think guys look better with masks. This might just become a fashion trends instead of a health one!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again.... Masks make girls waaayyyy more attractive. Or rather, it hides what could be an unattractive lower face, leaving just the eyes. Saw a girl today...rocking body, tight clothes, cute hair and eyes. She could a had buck teeth and a hairlip, don't care
> 
> Wonder if ladies think guys look better with masks. This might just become a fashion trends instead of a health one!


well i once thought scruffy beards wouldn't last long


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Rolex 116613LN Submariner 18K/SS


Warranty Dated August 2015 Excellent Condition




davidsw.com





Are people seriously paying this for a 116613LN?

There is still one at my AD. Been sitting in case for weeks. Covered in fingerprints but stickers all still on.

Tempted to buy it and try to flip, but I just can't see these selling for more than MSRP.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Long time no posting, by the way. Been insanely busy. Corporate email was out for a while and I had been just swamped with work. Ended up buying something fun:










Specialized Vado SL 4.0. Peddle assist e-bike. Road it just a bit so far (charging cable wasn't included by accident so had to go and pick up the cable this morning). What a freaking blast. Can't wait to get some miles on this bad boy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Rolex 116613LN Submariner 18K/SS
> 
> 
> Warranty Dated August 2015 Excellent Condition
> ...


What's the MRSP on the older ones? I'd rock it (if MrsBS says okay; likely beyond our agreed budget, though).


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> What's the MRSP on the older ones? I'd rock it (if MrsBS says okay; likely beyond our agreed budget, though).


$13 and change.

If you're interested, I can PM you the AD details. They are super great people and I really love their store.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Long time no posting, by the way. Been insanely busy. Corporate email was out for a while and I had been just swamped with work. Ended up buying something fun:
> 
> View attachment 15490935
> 
> ...


I want to get MrsBS an e-bike like this. It'd ensure that she would keep up with me on the local trails. She wants a folding bike, though, and so far, she hasn't listened to me saying how much heavier they are (and I know that e-bikes are heavy in their own way, too).


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I want to get MrsBS an e-bike like this. It'd ensure that she would keep up with me on the local trails. She wants a folding bike, though, and so far, she hasn't listened to me saying how much heavier they are (and I know that e-bikes are heavy in their own way, too).


So, I traded in a Specialized Roll Elite for this. The reason being? This weighs roughly the same as the Roll Elite.

The Specialized SL (super light) e-bikes are unreal in terms of weight. Keep in mind you only get 2x you power, but who cares? That's all you need unless you're commuting via the bike every day.

The SL bikes are about $1K more than the non-SL bikes but weigh 20 pounds less.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Rolex 116613LN Submariner 18K/SS
> 
> 
> Warranty Dated August 2015 Excellent Condition
> ...


Even up to last year, preowned two tone sports models were selling consistently below msrp. Last month, I saw that the preowned bluesy were selling $1 to 2k above msrp at the GMs.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm really liking this watch and called Grand Seiko in Sydney to organise one to view. Apparently they cannot keep up with demand and are consistently out of stock. Good price, extremely accurate (it's a quartz) and I like the look. I've never liked any GS on a steel bracelet as it looks a bit cheesy to me. This one is super cool.









Hands-On: The Grand Seiko Sport Collection SBGV245, With Quartz Caliber 9F82


Clean, lean, and Grand Seiko through and through.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

They are very lovely in person. The GS Boutique in NYC always had them in stock.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> They are very lovely in person. The GS Boutique in NYC always had them in stock.


And minimal gap between case and strap. I don't like when there is a large gap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm really liking this watch and called Grand Seiko in Sydney to organise one to view. Apparently they cannot keep up with demand and are consistently out of stock. Good price, extremely accurate (it's a quartz) and I like the look. I've never liked any GS on a steel bracelet as it looks a bit cheesy to me. This one is super cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BWOAH! I would wear that.

You buying that mate?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Finally got an extra link so I can wear the bracelet on the IWC.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> BWOAH! I would wear that.
> 
> You buying that mate?


It's between this, the 40mm Longines Spirit (blue dial) which I didn't like at first but now I do or the blue Seiko Willard.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's between this, the 40mm Longines Spirit (blue dial) which I didn't like at first but now I do or the blue Seiko Willard.


I am just two minds about that Longines. It looks really good in the promotional materials but looks normal in the metal. Can't decide to buy it or not. I am focusing my attention on trying to get hold of the new Silver Snoopy Speedmaster.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Shocked to see OP41 coral red at DSW for almost 2x msrp


On the bright side it's not 4x MSRP like the new Snoopy not even released!

I hope the "investors" move on to green pastures soon. Anyone got a new Beanie Baby idea to lure them away?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> In the spirit of the other day's dog/pet posts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get the same feeling taking a picture with a mushroom in the background. I can almost hear the mushroom thinking, so this is what evolution looks like 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's between this, the 40mm Longines Spirit (blue dial) which I didn't like at first but now I do or the blue Seiko Willard.


I'd scratch the Seiko directly from your list unless you really need another diver. Between the GS and Longines it's a tough call.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'd scratch the Seiko directly from your list unless you really need another diver. Between the GS and Longines it's a tough call.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Just realised GS has two things I dislike: frame around the date window and date wheel and dial colors that don't match. Longines wins this round with a knockout on the Seiko diver and a technicality on the GS.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just realised GS has two things I dislike: frame around the date window and date wheel and dial colors that don't match. Longines wins this round with a knockout on the Seiko diver and a technicality on the GS.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The GS uses the high end 9F Quartz that is accurate to +-10 sec per year. That's freakin amazing. Power reserve/change of battery is every 3 years.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I'm really liking this watch and called Grand Seiko in Sydney to organise one to view. Apparently they cannot keep up with demand and are consistently out of stock. Good price, extremely accurate (it's a quartz) and I like the look. I've never liked any GS on a steel bracelet as it looks a bit cheesy to me. This one is super cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered one of these.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again.... Masks make girls waaayyyy more attractive. Or rather, it hides what could be an unattractive lower face, leaving just the eyes. Saw a girl today...rocking body, tight clothes, cute hair and eyes. She could a had buck teeth and a hairlip, don't care
> 
> Wonder if ladies think guys look better with masks. This might just become a fashion trends instead of a health one!


Careful what you wish for your genie could send you this










or this


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If this pic doesn't give you any ideas, you're either gay or Brother Dog.
> 
> View attachment 15490004


what kind of ideas?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> It's between this, the 40mm Longines Spirit (blue dial) which I didn't like at first but now I do or the blue Seiko Willard.


Among those three the GS gets my vote.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Long time no posting, by the way. Been insanely busy. Corporate email was out for a while and I had been just swamped with work. Ended up buying something fun:
> 
> View attachment 15490935
> 
> ...


Took her out on the first real ride today. Just a quick 4.5 miles down to the park (and up and down the park a few times) and back. Holy smokes is this thing a blast. My knees weren't aching after going up hills! I still burned around 350 active calories or so (per Apple Watch - wear it on right hand as a fitness tracker ) all in. I didn't use the assist much at all on flat land and then cranked it to the top assist for hills.

This thing is going to change the way I view biking. I am already planning a 40-mile ride with the wife. Never could've even considered that before.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Just dropping in to say, greetings and salutations. I hope each of you are safe and healthy...the same goes for your friends and families.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Eisenhammer said:


> Just dropping in to say, greetings and salutations. I hope each of you are safe and healthy...the same goes for your friends and families.


Hey stranger. How's everything on your end?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

All things considered, life is good in my three foot world. I'm an executive in the healthcare industry, so as you can imagine, the past eight months have been an absolute goat rodeo. But I'm healthy, my parents and friends are healthy, so I'm fortunate. It's easy to lose sight that so many are struggling. I think about it everyday.

How are things in NOLA? Still in one piece after all of the storms?



AL9C1 said:


> Hey stranger. How's everything on your end?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Eisenhammer said:


> All things considered, life is good in my three foot world. I'm an executive in the healthcare industry, so as you can imagine, the past eight months have been an absolute goat rodeo. But I'm healthy, my parents and friends are healthy, so I'm fortunate. It's easy to lose sight that so many are struggling. I think about it everyday.
> 
> How are things in NOLA? Still in one piece after all of the storms?


The threats just don't stop. First the constant covid threat. Then like 4 major storms threatening but all being just far enough away to stay safe. It's enough to desensitize you to the threats and just ignore it all.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Among those three the GS gets my vote.


+1. I would have to go with the GS over the others too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Took her out on the first real ride today. Just a quick 4.5 miles down to the park (and up and down the park a few times) and back. Holy smokes is this thing a blast. My knees weren't aching after going up hills! I still burned around 350 active calories or so (per Apple Watch - wear it on right hand as a fitness tracker ) all in. I didn't use the assist much at all on flat land and then cranked it to the top assist for hills.
> 
> This thing is going to change the way I view biking. I am already planning a 40-mile ride with the wife. Never could've even considered that before.


You forgot Godfrey... Course if you not superstitious


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Eisenhammer said:


> Just dropping in to say, greetings and salutations. I hope each of you are safe and healthy...the same goes for your friends and families.


Thanks - we've been extraordinarily lucky in BSi-land. We're either retired, in school (including MrsBS), or in career fields that have been nearly untouched (knock on wood). My biggest problem is that I'm getting tired of looking at my dining room during the workday, which is a stupidly small problem that I'm sure most people wish they would have.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> The threats just don't stop. First the constant covid threat. Then like 4 major storms threatening but all being just far enough away to stay safe. It's enough to desensitize you to the threats and just ignore it all.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dude, stay safe over the next couple of days!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The one, the only, the original Tiffany!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, stay safe over the next couple of days!


Hell another one just far enough to not be a threat. It screwed up my vacation car show plans this year but we will probably drive out there tomorrow and spend the day. Wife and kids parked out by the beach watching hot rods go by.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The one, the only, the original Tiffany!
> 
> View attachment 15491653


You really are a 1 watch guy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Kinda ticked supposed to be at gkids with Mrs BT but trapped here waiting on ups


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Has become my visit gkids watch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> It's between this, the 40mm Longines Spirit (blue dial) which I didn't like at first but now I do or the blue Seiko Willard.


Go GS for a change imo. Msrp?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You really are a 1 watch guy


Thinking his Tiffany Snowflake is his one and only beater watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Go GS for a change imo. Msrp?


Topperjewelers has that same watch less than a year old listed in near mint preowned condition for $2749 minus a 10% discount that I had actually thought about earlier.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Has become my visit gkids watch
> View attachment 15491699


Do they ever look at the date (year) on the dial and ask, just how old are you grandpa? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Lunch while Mrs. BSF is away...










Life is good.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another reason why life is good.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Do they ever look at the date (year) on the dial and ask, just how old are you grandpa?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Showed gson pic back when I had hair like his... He refused to believe it was me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lunch while Mrs. BSF is away...
> 
> View attachment 15492008
> 
> ...


Does look good...was stuck waiting on ups... Grabbed a mcd fish sandwich on way to gkids. Covid19 has revived some interesting dishes for me.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> was stuck waiting on ups


Incoming? Spill the beans bro...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Go GS for a change imo. Msrp?


$3k USD.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Topperjewelers has that same watch less than a year old listed in near mint preowned condition for $2749 minus a 10% discount that I had actually thought about earlier.


So it's about $2500 USD?


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I think gratitude helps keep all of that in perspective and prevents you from becoming numb to all that's going on. I'm glad you're safe and still kicking ass.



AL9C1 said:


> The threats just don't stop. First the constant covid threat. Then like 4 major storms threatening but all being just far enough away to stay safe. It's enough to desensitize you to the threats and just ignore it all.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Glad you're well, my man. I understand the lack of scenery. What's worked for me is just exploring my little corner of the globe...and I really mean driving or walking down streets blocks from my house that I've never been on. If anything, the madness has made me appreciate the VERY small things even more.



BarracksSi said:


> Thanks - we've been extraordinarily lucky in BSi-land. We're either retired, in school (including MrsBS), or in career fields that have been nearly untouched (knock on wood). My biggest problem is that I'm getting tired of looking at my dining room during the workday, which is a stupidly small problem that I'm sure most people wish they would have.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> So it's about $2500 USD?


A brand-new one is available from Japan at around $2,350 on Chrono24.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> So it's about $2500 USD?


$2475 USD but unsure about shipping costs to Australia and duty you'd have to pay. Rob Caplan is a great guy with whom I've done a number of transactions. Great staff there.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ended early today so....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Ended early today so....


Definitely not the Gulf of Mexico today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Eisenhammer said:


> Glad you're well, my man. I understand the lack of scenery. What's worked for me is just exploring my little corner of the globe...and I really mean driving or walking down streets blocks from my house that I've never been on. If anything, the madness has made me appreciate the VERY small things even more.


We already like going for walks, but the convenience of staying inside our neighborhood rather than driving to a park meant that we've done a lot more exploring like you've done. Found some homes we'd move to if we could afford it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Ended early today so....


Finally, some water!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I know this _looks_ political but it really isn't; I've wanted Taylor's cookies for _years_!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

T-shirt sighting from Mrs. BSF.

"A day without wine is like... 

Just kidding, I have no idea."


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Showed gson pic back when I had hair like his... He refused to believe it was me.


My wife put a couple of pictures of us on the fridge a few weeks ago. Kids can't believe my beard and long hair.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ended early today so....


Scenery looks familiar

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Showed gson pic back when I had hair like his... He refused to believe it was me.


Tell your gson it's "male pattern baldness" that is INHERITED.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> So it's about $2500 USD?


I like it.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know this _looks_ political but it really isn't; I've wanted Taylor's cookies for _years_!
> 
> View attachment 15492231


I hear ya...
I can't make up my mind if I want it to be ski season in breck or if I want to lay on the beach...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Incoming? Spill the beans bro...


A painting it is


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I hear ya...
> I can't make up my mind if I want it to be ski season in breck or if I want to lay on the beach...
> 
> View attachment 15492270
> ...


Indecision can be good... Chilled psy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I'm going to try this again... An actual nature shot


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know this _looks_ political but it really isn't; I've wanted Taylor's cookies for _years_!
> 
> View attachment 15492231


The square ones look appropriate


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I hear ya...
> I can't make up my mind if I want it to be ski season in breck or if I want to lay on the beach...
> 
> View attachment 15492270
> ...


I approve this message


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Watched the first two episodes of "The Right Stuff" on Disney+ tonight. HIGHLY RECOMMEND it. Definitely need to get a Corvette one of these days


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Started "The Haunting of Bly Manor" on netflix. Followup to the generally excellent Haunting of Hill House. Looks to be a rough adaptation of Turn of the Screw. Pretty creepy so far, hope they can maintain it and stick the landing.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Ended early today so....


Nice track


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know this _looks_ political but it really isn't; I've wanted Taylor's cookies for _years_!
> 
> View attachment 15492231


FIFY


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> I hear ya...
> I can't make up my mind if I want it to be ski season in breck or if I want to lay on the beach...
> 
> View attachment 15492270
> ...


I'm just gonna have to "shoot" the messenger...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm going to try this again... An actual nature shot
> View attachment 15492288


Not clear. Is there a better photo?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Watched the first two episodes of "The Right Stuff" on Disney+ tonight. HIGHLY RECOMMEND it. Definitely need to get a Corvette one of these days


After guys have finished with The Hardy Boys they move on to The Right Stuff 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know this _looks_ political but it really isn't; I've wanted Taylor's cookies for _years_!
> 
> View attachment 15492231


Not sure who Taylor is but I thought most here were into muffins not cookies. Could be wrong, though.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not sure who Taylor is but I thought most here were into muffins not cookies. Could be wrong, though.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Taylor Swift. Some famous American singer.

Incidentally, Queen attained #1 album for 2020. Yeah baby!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Taylor Swift. Some famous American singer.
> 
> Incidentally, Queen attained #1 album for 2020. Yeah baby!


Googled TS. I'll have to YouTube one of her songs.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Googled TS. I'll have to YouTube one of her songs.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Enjoy


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enjoy


Listened to 5-6 songs and recognised only one


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Taylor Swift. Some famous American singer.
> 
> Incidentally, Queen attained #1 album for 2020. Yeah baby!


Mid 1980's my bedroom.  I was in early and stayed. But shortly after this the world of Bauhaus, The Cure, The WaterBoys, The Pogues etc etc changed everything.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Uh, I find this to be absolutely gorgeous. Wow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Listened to 5-6 songs and recognised only one


my girls love her


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15493137
> 
> 
> View attachment 15493138
> ...


It pushes a lot of buttons for me too...I love chronos. Although its unlikely I'd spend $2800 for one b/c I know it would never get worn...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Mid 1980's my bedroom.  I was in early and stayed. But shortly after this the world of Bauhaus, The Cure, The WaterBoys, The Pogues etc etc changed everything.


No... that's impossible to find another Queen fan


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No... that's impossible to find another Queen fan


I am unable to determine the level of sarcasm within your response... ?
Lot of bandwagon fans now...back then it was tough fighting for Freddie!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> I am unable to determine the level of sarcasm within your response...
> Lot of bandwagon fans now...back then it was tough fighting for Freddie!







IMO their best song by far.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> IMO their best song by far.


Noice


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> my girls love her


That says a lot - thanks


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> IMO their best song by far.


Oh, I also wanted to say that the song "Another One Bites the Dust" is the perfect song to play when another scammer gets banned.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Mid 1980's my bedroom.  I was in early and stayed. But shortly after this the world of Bauhaus, The Cure, The WaterBoys, The Pogues etc etc changed everything.


Speaking of teen pop stars and 80s alt music, Mandy Moore did a decent cover of Whole of the Moon a while ago. I wonder if she independently knew of the song or if her 40-something year old producer brought it to her attention.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Speaking of teen pop stars and 80s alt music, Mandy Moore did a decent cover of Whole of the Moon a while ago. I wonder if she independently knew of the song or if her 40-something year old producer brought it to her attention.


She "Might" be better looking now than when she was young...might.
'


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> IMO their best song by far.


I had to look up the year, but I would've been 13 when the video for "I want to break free" came out (no pun intended Freddie). I just remember thinking wtf is this about? And then they banned it. America wasn't quite ready for that. Good song though.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I had to look up the year, but I would've been 13 when the video for "I want to break free" came out (no pun intended Freddie). I just remember thinking wtf is this about? And then they banned it. America wasn't quite ready for that. Good song though.


Godfrey

Sting. Sting would be another person who's a hero. The music he's created over the years, I don't really listen to it, but the fact that he's making it, I respect that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Thoughts

Really dig it , it is unique , it is a bit pricey but LJP column wheel isn't cheap and always liked the vintage model
Seiko like case 40mm 50 ltl 14 and some change thick


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Sting. Sting would be another person who's a hero. The music he's created over the years, I don't really listen to it, but the fact that he's making it, I respect that.


Sting. Now we're talking. Watched him perform a couple of years ago in an old quarry.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> She "Might" be better looking now than when she was young...might.
> '
> View attachment 15493254
> View attachment 15493255


Nice to age well. Some who were starlets in their 20's are not and now working 8-5 jobs.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know this _looks_ political but it really isn't; I've wanted Taylor's cookies for _years_!
> 
> View attachment 15492231


Mrs Mav and I approve of her cookies!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts
> 
> Really dig it , it is unique , it is a bit pricey but LJP column wheel isn't cheap and always liked the vintage model
> Seiko like case 40mm 50 ltl 14 and some change thick


I really like the overall vintage inspired design. It's a pretty faithful re-edition of the original IMO.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> Watched the first two episodes of "The Right Stuff" on Disney+ tonight. HIGHLY RECOMMEND it. Definitely need to get a Corvette one of these days


I watched them too - really good. I've always enjoyed all of the shows and films based on the space program.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts
> 
> Really dig it , it is unique , it is a bit pricey but LJP column wheel isn't cheap and always liked the vintage model
> Seiko like case 40mm 50 ltl 14 and some change thick


I like the vintage inspired design, but that thickness... I'm not sure.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> but that thickness... I'm not sure.


TWSS


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Googled TS. I'll have to YouTube one of her songs.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Start and end here:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, I also wanted to say that the song "Another One Bites the Dust" is the perfect song to play when another scammer gets banned.


That song was a hit on the radio when I was in fourth grade...

...which was my worst grade, being bused with other rowdy kids including 5th graders (and maybe 6th?) to what I think was the roughest school of my elementary-middle school years. My memories of the song, then, are clouded by seeing other kids fighting after school as we drove home.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

One set of gkids christening tomorrow. My daughter not particularly religious but as Mrs BT and I said better to have a religion than waiting for them to choose.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mounted


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Watchbuys located in NC is having a major sales event. For those of you who live in the Colonies check it out.





__





German Watch Brands - WatchBuys







www.watchbuys.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Mounted
> View attachment 15493367


That's when I'm happiest.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts
> 
> Really dig it , it is unique , it is a bit pricey but LJP column wheel isn't cheap and always liked the vintage model
> Seiko like case 40mm 50 ltl 14 and some change thick


Gimme this instead.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not sure who Taylor is but I thought most here were into muffins not cookies. Could be wrong, though.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think this picture illustrates the difference between muffins and cookies.










Not a problem for me tho...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Because it becomes this.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Start and end here:


OK, that one I've heard on the radio.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, I also wanted to say that the song "Another One Bites the Dust" is the perfect song to play when another scammer gets banned.


"Another one bites the dust" is what I say when we've managed to slip another paper by referees and editors for publication.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I like the vintage inspired design, but that thickness... I'm not sure.


When it comes to size pictures can be deceiving 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

We have a Roland Garros champion !!! Bravo Iga!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well given Omega has the purality in my collection I'd say I like them. My collection is really heavy on Speedmasters though. It's less that I like Omega and more I like Speedmasters. Probably the closest brand I can say I'm really into as a brand is probably Minase or NOMOS, and I have less of both combined than just Speedmasters. I suspect Omega has its detractors like any large brand, and I get the dislike of all the limited editions, but it's not like they have a monopoly and are forcing to buy or focus on them.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m now on the waitlist for the BLNR and the new Snoopy Silver 50th. Arrival of the BLNR is uncertain, whilst I’ve been told the Speedy will be arriving early next year.

Curious, if given the choice of choosing only one, which would you guys choose. I like the BLNR but I’m not a fan of it one a Jubilee. The new Speedy looks interesting and has a lot going for it in design and technology. The only downside is that I’m not a fan of blue watches. 


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm now on the waitlist for the BLNR and the new Snoopy Silver 50th. Arrival of the BLNR is uncertain, whilst I've been told the Speedy will be arriving early next year.
> 
> Curious, if given the choice of choosing only one, which would you guys choose. I like the BLNR but I'm not a fan of it one a Jubilee. The new Speedy looks interesting and has a lot going for it in design and technology. The only downside is that I'm not a fan of blue watches.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


As much as I like Omegas, I have grown tired of losing money on them while Rolex just rolls along. I know that watches are not investments but still.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> As much as I like Omegas, I have grown tired of losing money on them while Rolex just rolls along. I know that watches are not investments but still.


Yep. Have never bought an Omega new from an AD..... until the new Snoop - and that hasn't happened yet, only the deposit. Not for investment, but the fact of the rise and demand for the older silver Snoopy was a factor.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm now on the waitlist for the BLNR and the new Snoopy Silver 50th. Arrival of the BLNR is uncertain, whilst I've been told the Speedy will be arriving early next year.
> 
> Curious, if given the choice of choosing only one, which would you guys choose. I like the BLNR but I'm not a fan of it one a Jubilee. The new Speedy looks interesting and has a lot going for it in design and technology. The only downside is that I'm not a fan of blue watches.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


So why are you considering either?

And I'm glad I don't have to choose. It would be a very tough choice for me.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm now on the waitlist for the BLNR and the new Snoopy Silver 50th. Arrival of the BLNR is uncertain, whilst I've been told the Speedy will be arriving early next year.
> 
> Curious, if given the choice of choosing only one, which would you guys choose. I like the BLNR but I'm not a fan of it one a Jubilee. The new Speedy looks interesting and has a lot going for it in design and technology. The only downside is that I'm not a fan of blue watches.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The only drawback of this Omega is that it does not have a bracelet. After all, I signed up for it too. But if I had to choose one of the watches, it would be Batman anyway, despite the fact that it has a ladies bracelet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> The only drawback of this Omega is that it does not have a bracelet. After all, I signed up for it too. But if I had to choose one of the watches, it would be Batman anyway, despite the fact that it has a ladies bracelet.


I have the manly one:








And the Manley one:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the Speedy bracelet of my son’s watch — he’s more of a strap man. Maybe it will fit on the new Snoop Dog.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> I have the manly one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real Batman only on Oyster.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So why are you considering either?
> 
> And I'm glad I don't have to choose. It would be a very tough choice for me.


Of all the Rolexes in their lineup I only really like the BLNR. Just worried that the bracelet will be too much bling.

The Snoopy is kind of funky and not too much in your face, until you flip her over. I also like the PiePan-like silver dial and that it's on a strap. My Speedy Pro bracelet is still wrapped in the plastic packaging and up in the attic.

I've never sold a watch so depreciation has never been considered when buying watches.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

But Sinn also has a nice H-module bracelet.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So why are you considering either?
> 
> And I'm glad I don't have to choose. It would be a very tough choice for me.


It's not that I have to choose one or the other; I can afford both if I live on peanut butter for a month or so 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> The only drawback of this Omega is that it does not have a bracelet. After all, I signed up for it too. But if I had to choose one of the watches, it would be Batman anyway, despite the fact that it has a ladies bracelet.


I prefer a good strap over a bracelet, at least on Speedies.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Worked most of the day, so time to relax










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> I prefer a good strap over a bracelet, at least on Speedies.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Speedy is unique in this respect and he wears stripes very well.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Sting. Sting would be another person who's a hero. The music he's created over the years, I don't really listen to it, but the fact that he's making it, I respect that.


That Hansel is so hot right now!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> That Hansel is so hot right now!


Thank you, I was giving up on someone catching that.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I prefer a good strap over a bracelet, at least on Speedies.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I've had my current speedie since 2012 and I've never worn the bracelet except for a total of maybe 7 days in 8 years and two of them was a couple months ago I tired it again. Just too heavy and bulky for that beautiful, light watch head in my opinion.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Thank you, I was giving up on someone catching that.


I got you bro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gimme this instead.
> 
> View attachment 15493376


Not exactly the same price


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I've had my current speedie since 2012 and I've never worn the bracelet except for a total of maybe 7 days in 8 years and two of them was a couple months ago I tired it again. Just too heavy and bulky for that beautiful, light watch head in my opinion.


I bought the Speedy in January, never planning to use the bracelet. The WUS influencers convinced me that it was a good strap whore and I haven't been disappointed.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I bought the Speedy in January, never planning to use the bracelet. The WUS influencers convinced me that it was a good strap whore and I haven't been disappointed.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


If and when you decide to sell your Speedy, it's probably at least slightly easier to sell if the bracelet's never been sized.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm now on the waitlist for the BLNR and the new Snoopy Silver 50th. Arrival of the BLNR is uncertain, *whilst I've been told the Speedy will be arriving early next year.*
> 
> Curious, if given the choice of choosing only one, which would you guys choose. I like the BLNR but I'm not a fan of it one a Jubilee. The new Speedy looks interesting and has a lot going for it in design and technology. The only downside is that I'm not a fan of blue watches.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Never ever presume Omega can supply a watch when they said they can. They will eventually, but in my experience whether a watch is limited or not they are always WAY behind schedule. Examples include Silver Snoopy 45th, Apollo 8 DSotM, every single Bond watch, FOIS, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc. I'm waiting for the Snoopy 50th and would love to get it in 2020, but if I get it around this time 2021 I wouldn't be surprised. Despite being first in line for every Omega I've ordered from my AD (and sometimes getting the only one they ever get), it's always anywhere from 4-13 months. Unless you're a highroller at the boutique in Dubai, London, NYC, or Hong kong.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Unless you're a highroller at the boutique in Dubai, London, NYC, or Hong kong.


Well, there is also a city like Poznań


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> She "Might" be better looking now than when she was young...might.
> '
> View attachment 15493254
> View attachment 15493255


Not might, she is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I had to look up the year, but I would've been 13 when the video for "I want to break free" came out (no pun intended Freddie). I just remember thinking wtf is this about? And then they banned it. America wasn't quite ready for that. Good song though.


Nice song. Like you, I had the WTF moment??? But yeah, Freddie was way ahead of his time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Sting. Sting would be another person who's a hero. The music he's created over the years, I don't really listen to it, but the fact that he's making it, I respect that.


Oh crap. Now you got me searching him and I just watched Radio Ga Ga. its playing on repeat in my head now.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nice to age well. Some who were starlets in their 20's are not and now working 8-5 jobs.


Just like that hot chick from Top Gun, Kelly McGillis. Not so hot now.... in fact, yuck.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That song was a hit on the radio when I was in fourth grade...
> 
> ...which was my worst grade, being bused with other rowdy kids including 5th graders (and maybe 6th?) to what I think was the roughest school of my elementary-middle school years. My memories of the song, then, are clouded by seeing other kids fighting after school as we drove home.


Sorry to hear that. Elementary and middle school should be the happiest days of our lives


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Mounted
> View attachment 15493367


I like it! Looks great!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> One set of gkids christening tomorrow. My daughter not particularly religious but as Mrs BT and I said better to have a religion than waiting for them to choose.


Absolutely and if brought up well, guided into the path of light


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mounted
> View attachment 15493367


Looks good


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Watchbuys located in NC is having a major sales event. For those of you who live in the Colonies check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That Dornbluth is a steal!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> That's when I'm happiest.


Umm...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gimme this instead.
> 
> View attachment 15493376


I think the opportunity to own one at MSRP is slipping away...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because it becomes this.
> 
> View attachment 15493384


Make up. Makes all the difference.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> We have a Roland Garros champion !!! Bravo Iga!


Covid-19 has made all sporting events go crazy and it is strange for the French Open to be held so late in the year.

Good tournament though and congrats to her.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think the opportunity to own one at MSRP is slipping away...


If you want one, I can bundle it with a barely-used blue DJ41...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> As much as I like Omegas, I have grown tired of losing money on them while Rolex just rolls along. I know that watches are not investments but still.


I found the classic Speedmaster watches do appreciate. The last Snoopy has gone up and this will probably too. Funny that Buzz's butt took a nose dive after release.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Covid-19 has made all sporting events go crazy and it is strange for the French Open to be held so late in the year.
> 
> Good tournament though and congrats to her.


Is she the one who likes to come from behind?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> The only drawback of this Omega is that it does not have a bracelet. After all, I signed up for it too. But if I had to choose one of the watches, it would be Batman anyway, despite the fact that it has a ladies bracelet.


I wonder if the new Speedy Snoopy case accepts the normal Speedmaster bracelet? The case is a little thicker but not sure if the mid case and lug profiles are exactly the same? However, I think that a Speedmaster wears best on anything except a bracelet. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Of all the Rolexes in their lineup I only really like the BLNR. Just worried that the bracelet will be too much bling.
> 
> The Snoopy is kind of funky and not too much *in your face*, until you *flip her over*. I also like the PiePan-like silver dial and that it's on a strap. My Speedy Pro bracelet is still wrapped in the plastic packaging and up in the attic.
> 
> ...


I only saw the words "in your face" and "flip her over" in that post...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Covid-19 has made all sporting events go crazy and it is strange for the French Open to be held so late in the year.
> 
> Good tournament though and congrats to her.


Yeah interesting to see pbr finals and national finals rodeo moved to TX rather than Las Vegas...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I prefer a good strap over a bracelet, at least on Speedies.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I get a good strapping in my Speedos too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Will be rooting for the Giants tomorrow. We need a high draft pick, who will still turn out to be a big bust because the Joneses will still be in charge. Argh.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I've had my current speedie since 2012 and I've never worn the bracelet except for a total of maybe 7 days in 8 years and two of them was a couple months ago I tired it again. Just too heavy and bulky for that beautiful, light watch head in my opinion.


I switched out the bracelet the very day o took it home. Mine has been on either a NATO strap or racing straps.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I bought the Speedy in January, never planning to use the bracelet. The WUS influencers convinced me that it was a good strap whore and I haven't been disappointed.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Good to know.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Never ever presume Omega can supply a watch when they said they can. They will eventually, but in my experience whether a watch is limited or not they are always WAY behind schedule. Examples include Silver Snoopy 45th, Apollo 8 DSotM, every single Bond watch, FOIS, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc. I'm waiting for the Snoopy 50th and would love to get it in 2020, but if I get it around this time 2021 I wouldn't be surprised. Despite being first in line for every Omega I've ordered from my AD (and sometimes getting the only one they ever get), it's always anywhere from 4-13 months. Unless you're a highroller at the boutique in Dubai, London, NYC, or Hong kong.


High rollers probably not but regulars of this thread are Captains of Industry


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh crap. Now you got me searching him and I just watched Radio Ga Ga. its playing on repeat in my head now.....


The Sting thing is a quote from Zoolander, but I just went on a drive and in the last hour I've heard The Police and Queen on the same station.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Well, there is also a city like Poznań


Do you need a special keyboard to make accented characters?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry to hear that. Elementary and middle school should be the happiest days of our lives


It didn't help that they were testing me for learning disabilities. Turned out that I entered first grade already reading at a fifth-grade level and was simply bored as fawk.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is she the one who likes to come from behind?


No. This new winner of the French Open is Iga Swiatek, Polish girl. Come in from behind is Daria Gavrilova - ex Russian, now playing under the Australian flag.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> The Sting thing is a quote from Zoolander, but I just went on a drive and in the last hour I've heard The Police and Queen on the same station.


Ah! Missed that reference.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder if the new Speedy Snoopy case accepts the normal Speedmaster bracelet? The case is a little thicker but not sure if the mid case and lug profiles are exactly the same? However, I think that a Speedmaster wears best on anything except a bracelet. LOL


A film for the undecided.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you need a special keyboard to make accented characters?


I never figured it out on Windows, but on iOS, you'd hold a letter key and a bunch of accent options pop up; and on Mac, the Option key (and Option-shift) is how to get into the accents and other special characters.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you need a special keyboard to make accented characters?


And which ones are the accented ones?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> A film for the undecided.


Thanks for sharing! I have decided but unfortunately none of the ADs locally that I have reached out to have responded. There's no Omega boutique here and I may have to drive around to the two shops here that sell them to talk to the store manager as I emailed them and couldn't get past the sales assistant when I called.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I never figured it out on Windows, but on iOS, you'd hold a letter key and a bunch of accent options pop up; and on Mac, the Option key (and Option-shift) is how to get into the accents and other special characters.
> 
> View attachment 15493756
> 
> ...


The third picture on your post is the accented characters.

Let's try it here. Ah! You're right. Hold the key down long enough and it pops up.

Now I can do words like Glashütte


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you need a special keyboard to make accented characters?


Accented characters?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I never figured it out on Windows, but on iOS, you'd hold a letter key and a bunch of accent options pop up; and on Mac, the Option key (and Option-shift) is how to get into the accents and other special characters.
> 
> View attachment 15493756
> 
> ...


I think you have to switch keyboards on your Windows OS. I have an icon on my bottom right of the screen and I can switch keyboards but it stuffs up your report. I can't remember what I did wrong but my windows doesn't recognise double quotation " " marks now and I have to type two apostrophes to do it like so '' ''


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Accented characters?


Hey brother Tooth. Nice of you to drop by. Hope all is good with you and you're having a great weekend.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Took Rocket to see one of his littermates today. It's hard to tell but he's almost twice her size! They haven't seen each other since before we got him over a year ago.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The third picture on your post is the accented characters.
> 
> Let's try it here. Ah! You're right. Hold the key down long enough and it pops up.
> 
> Now I can do words like Glashütte


For Mac, the second pic -- Option key, plus the orange highlighted keys of tilde/tick `, e, u, i, and n -- bring up a small space with the accent attached like this: ¨ and then you'd type the letter you want accented. So, typing option-u, then the letter u, puts an umlaut on the u like this: ü. Or if you need the umlaut over the o, you type option-u, then type o, to get ö.

Outlier cases like the "n-umlaut" in the logo for the band Spinal Tap don't work with this keystroke, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The third picture on your post is the accented characters.
> 
> Let's try it here. Ah! You're right. Hold the key down long enough and it pops up.
> 
> Now I can do words like Glashütte


GF
(what do we call replying a second time to the same post?)

Oh, you mean like this?










Yeah, that's new, and they brought it over from iOS. Pretty slick way to get to the same result.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey brother Tooth. Nice of you to drop by. Hope all is good with you and you're having a great weekend.


I am!! Hope you are too bro!! Wife is with friends tonight so I'm prepping for a wild game of sorry. Throw in some some vodka/Gatorade to take the edge off


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> I am!! Hope you are too bro!! Wife is with friends tonight so I'm prepping for a wild game of sorry. Throw in some some vodka/Gatorade to take the edge off


Noice. 

Nothing like family time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey brother Tooth. Nice of you to drop by. Hope all is good with you and you're having a great weekend.


X2


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> X2


Gf

Tooth looks like I will soon pass you.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Watchbuys located in NC is having a major sales event. For those of you who live in the Colonies check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I was quickly scanning down the sale and saw "$900" and thought that was the sale price. LOL. I had my card half-way out of my wallet and was already starting to explain to the Mrs. the DEAL this was when I realized I hadn't looked close enough. LOL


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

It's been a while. Hope you gents are swell! Early pumpkin carving.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Watchfiend12 said:


> It's been a while. Hope you gents are swell! Early pumpkin carving.


You really increased the resale value of that pumpkin.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Tooth looks like I will soon pass you.


Go for it!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15493943
> 
> I was quickly scanning down the sale and saw "$900" and thought that was the sale price. LOL. I had my card half-way out of my wallet and was already starting to explain to the Mrs. the DEAL this was when I realized I hadn't looked close enough. LOL


This is interesting...for $795


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Watchfiend12 said:


> It's been a while. Hope you gents are swell! Early pumpkin carving.


There might be a queue of people lining up outside your house asking for some unicorn Rolex models


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There might be a queue of people lining up outside your house asking for some unicorn Rolex models


Makes you wonder if safe to place outside your house.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Mounted
> View attachment 15493367


Looks perfect brother


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> When it comes to size pictures can be deceiving
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Unless it's the difference between muffins and cookies.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm now on the waitlist for the BLNR and the new Snoopy Silver 50th. Arrival of the BLNR is uncertain, whilst I've been told the Speedy will be arriving early next year.
> 
> Curious, if given the choice of choosing only one, which would you guys choose. I like the BLNR but I'm not a fan of it one a Jubilee. The new Speedy looks interesting and has a lot going for it in design and technology. The only downside is that I'm not a fan of blue watches.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Snoopy.

Sorry Rolex.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Looks perfect brother


Thanks. This has now become the centerpiece. 2ft x 3ft so little bigger than most. I did get to meet the artist and wife in last trip. He's 74 now has had health issues but I think his work just getting better.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> A film for the undecided.


Wonder what that service will cost. LOL


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> I am!! Hope you are too bro!! Wife is with friends tonight so I'm prepping for a wild game of sorry. Throw in some some vodka/Gatorade to take the edge off


Nice! Family time is the best


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> This is interesting...for $795
> View attachment 15493997


Is there a dislike button...?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Is there a dislike button...?


If there was there would be a lot of "negativity" around here.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> If there was there would be a lot of "negativity" around here.


Lol


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Breitling Navitimer vs. Sinn 903 vs. Hamilton Khaki Aviation Converter.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Makes you wonder if safe to place outside your house.


Definitely not. It almost akin to hanging a sign outside one's house advertising Rolex. Whether a house invader can click that image or not is a different story


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> We have a Roland Garros champion !!! Bravo Iga!


Gratulacje

Nadal vs Djokovic later


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is she the one who likes to come from behind?


who doesnt want to come from behind once in a while?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think the opportunity to own one at MSRP is slipping away...


Don't give up! It is not limited edition. Omega boutique told me I will get it if I am patient, they just have to fulfill the vvips first. 😑


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> And which ones are the accented ones?


No idea. On my Mac (with a Swedish keyboard) I simply hit the accent key and then the letter to be accented. Easy peasssy.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for sharing! I have decided but unfortunately none of the ADs locally that I have reached out to have responded. There's no Omega boutique here and I may have to drive around to the two shops here that sell them to talk to the store manager as I emailed them and couldn't get past the sales assistant when I called.


Interesting that the Speedy Silver Snoopy 50th is also popular in OZ. On the caseback the Earth is above the Moon, for the Southern Hemisphere it should be down under 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You really increased the resale value of that pumpkin.


There's a long waiting list, of course 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There might be a queue of people lining up outside your house asking for some unicorn Rolex models


Thieves don't ask 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> Don't give up! It is not limited edition. Omega boutique told me I will get it if I am patient, they just have to fulfill the vvips first. 😑


patience is a virtue


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mounted
> View attachment 15493367


Can't help seeing the next picture. The moose with a big hole in its side, and the antlers hung above your fireplace 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Wonder what that service will cost. LOL


Service? It's a NASA watch!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> I am!! Hope you are too bro!! Wife is with friends tonight so I'm prepping for a wild game of sorry. Throw in some some vodka/Gatorade to take the edge off


Where were you when I was at home with five kids?!

Ever consider writing a "father's advice column" for a newspaper?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> Don't give up! It is not limited edition. Omega boutique told me I will get it if I am patient, they just have to fulfill the vvips first.


Thanks wolf!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> patience is a virtue


Not when you're coming from behind!

Wait. We're still talking about tennis, aren't we 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting that the Speedy Silver Snoopy 50th is also popular in OZ. On the caseback the Earth is above the Moon, for the Southern Hemisphere it should be down under
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Umm... 

I fear for your students....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's a long waiting list, of course
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Not if the worms devoured it first


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not when you're coming from behind!
> 
> Wait. We're still talking about tennis, aren't we
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not when you're coming from behind!
> 
> Wait. We're still talking about tennis, aren't we
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


intestinal fortitude is the virtue needed for coming from behind


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Vitamin Sea.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Where were you when I was at home with five kids?!
> 
> Ever consider writing a "father's advice column" for a newspaper?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Well, seeing as the vodka was to shut my kids up and not for me, they probably wouldn't like my advice


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sunday! Not as psyched as usual...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

House painting this arvo. Apparently I also got some on the woodwork.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Watchfiend12 said:


> It's been a while. Hope you gents are swell! Early pumpkin carving.


Oh, stealth viral marketing of the new sub color... Orange bezel


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sunday! Not as psyched as usual...
> 
> View attachment 15494418


If that particular CowGirl ever goes missing...I'm pretty sure the FBI will be talking to some on this forum just based on their monitoring of internet traffic. 😂


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Definitely not. It almost akin to hanging a sign outside one's house advertising Rolex. Whether a house invader can click that image or not is a different story


Eggggzactly. Just a fun project with extra pumpkin. Absolutely no way would put this outside house, although wonder how many people would even recognize what it is...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Watchfiend12 said:


> Eggggzactly. Just a fun project with extra pumpkin. Absolutely no way would put this outside house, although wonder how many people would even recognize what it is...


Good point. I'm taking the under...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Watchfiend12 said:


> It's been a while. Hope you gents are swell! Early pumpkin carving.


Nice! Are you planning to sell that for a 300% premium?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5-0...here we go! Let's Go Chiefs!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sunday! Not as psyched as usual...
> 
> View attachment 15494418


There's always next year

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> 5-0...here we go! Let's Go Chiefs!


I avoid OoO on Mondays to avoid hearing Sunday scores. Usually spend much of the week watching the games. Unless it's a game I'm really interested in watching (like the Steelers) I watch the 40 min trimmed down game.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I avoid OoO on Mondays to avoid hearing Sunday scores. Usually spend much of the week watching the games. Unless it's a game I'm really interested in watching (like the Steelers) I watch the 40 min trimmed down game.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm free this weekend! The Packers are off...next Sunday Tom Brady and the Bucs!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Can't help seeing the next picture. The moose with a big hole in its side, and the antlers hung above your fireplace
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Nah...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Vitamin Sea.
> View attachment 15494322


He does make good stuff.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Travelled a bit south today not sure why but whatever


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Travelled a bit south today not sure why but whatever


Nice to see the sun and water. In a short 6 months the sun will be back here as well 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Travelled a bit south today not sure why but whatever


Envious...I'm losing my "color"...time to book make a trip.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice to see the sun and water. In a short 6 months the sun will be back here as well
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Went swimming too , even though theoretically forbidden due to double red flag but whatever .
Also saw a bald eagle  trying to catch a seagull


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Envious...I'm losing my "color"...time to book make a trip.


I make many trips down here so I am always brown


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Went swimming too , even though theoretically forbidden due to double red flag but whatever .
> Also saw a bald eagle  trying to catch a seagull


Guessing the water was warmer than in January. That short swim gave a new meaning to blueballs 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Guessing the water was warmer than in January. That short swim gave a new meaning to blueballs
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


78 right this moment


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> I make many trips down here so I am always brown


The mrs tans nicely but my Northern European heritage does me no favors in the sun.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Travelled a bit south today not sure why but whatever


Still in FL?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Went swimming too , even though theoretically forbidden due to double red flag but whatever .
> Also saw a bald eagle  trying to catch a seagull


Didn't get chance to take a pic but saw a great blue heron standing in an eagles nest today. Wondered what would happen on eagles return.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I make many trips down here so I am always brown


Where did y'all go? 
We spent a few hours in Mississippi on the beach. Beach is always lovely. Water is always gross. Baby girl loved it so I call it a success.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Still in FL?


Yup few more days of work so no point heading up to come back down


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Where did y'all go?
> We spent a few hours in Mississippi on the beach. Beach is always lovely. Water is always gross. Baby girl loved it so I call it a success.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Right by Eglin


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Right by Eglin


Been there. Great area. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Right by Eglin


Nice white sand beaches in that part of the Florida panhandle.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nice white sand beaches in that part of the Florida panhandle.


I like the added perk of F-22s flying overhead. Makes me feel safe!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I like the added perk of F-22s flying overhead. Makes me feel safe!


Same here whatever they are.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I like the added perk of F-22s flying overhead. Makes me feel safe!


Pretty much get it all around here aircraft wise


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cowboys win but lose their QB. 😩


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Just put her in already...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cowboys win but lose their QB. 😩


Ankle injury?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Just put her in already...
> 
> View attachment 15495225


Mate, I just noticed something. Yes, this has been posted many times but I just saw it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mate, I just noticed something. Yes, this has been posted many times but I just saw it.
> 
> View attachment 15495256


Godfrey!

Now I can't un-see it. My eyes will be drawn down there all the time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Still loving this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Ankle injury?


Compound fracture. Ouch.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mate, I just noticed something. Yes, this has been posted many times but I just saw it.
> 
> View attachment 15495256


She's gotta wear some "drawers" under those shorts! LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Compound fracture. Ouch.


Will he be able to kneel next game?

Too soon? Lol


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Any of the OoO brethren have a slide rule bezel pilot watch that they know how to use the bezel? I'm interested in learning how to do it (because I need another anachronistic skill). LOL


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Compound fracture. Ouch.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Speaking of gruesome football injuries, Alex Smith returned to the field today after two years from his injury. If any of you guys have been following his recovery, it’s a miracle he can even walk let alone still play professional football. Was really happy for him.

Also his former team, the 49ers... what a mess of a game and season. Got smashed by the lowly Dolphins at home.

And the Lakers smashed the the Heat and is bringing home the championship! So glad we‘re in the westside. Our neighbor in our downtown apartment building texted me that the celebrating has turned into rioting against the LAPD. Never understood why when winning a championship, the people run out to celebrate by burning down the city. Sigh.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Speaking of gruesome football injuries, Alex Smith returned to the field today after two years from his injury. If any of you guys have been following his recovery, it's a miracle he can even walk let alone still play professional football. Was really happy for him.
> 
> Also his former team, the 49ers... what a mess of a game and season. Got smashed by the lowly Dolphins at home.
> 
> And the Lakers smashed the the Heat and is bringing home the championship! So glad we're in the westside. Our neighbor in our downtown apartment building texted me that the celebrating has turned into rioting against the LAPD. Never understood why when winning a championship, the people run out to celebrate by burning down the city. Sigh.


I saw the footage of the celebration earlier, didn't know it turned into a riot  disappointing.

Ecstatic about the Laker win though! #ForKobe


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Any of the OoO brethren have a slide rule bezel pilot watch that they know how to use the bezel? I'm interested in learning how to do it (because I need another anachronistic skill). LOL


Still use a whizz-wheel at work to double check the FMS when it comes to endurance, speed-time-distance, fuel burn, etc. The software does it all, but the old-school way is to always double check. Then check again. Better that than running out of go-juice ?

Never used one on a watch I think the old peepers would struggle with the tiny size. YouToob has instructional content which will slake your thirst for knowledge.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cowboys win but lose their QB. ?


that was painful to watch. I suppose he's done for the season. Would it affect his contract negotiations?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Ankle injury?


nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Now I can't un-see it. My eyes will be drawn down there all the time.


what is it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15495358


nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Any of the OoO brethren have a slide rule bezel pilot watch that they know how to use the bezel? I'm interested in learning how to do it (because I need another anachronistic skill). LOL


i have a navitimer. I only know how to use it for multiplication and division. Sometimes faster to compute in my head. Hehe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Will he be able to kneel next game?
> 
> Too soon? Lol


too soon


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> She's gotta wear some "drawers" under those shorts! LOL


Why? Not like anything will roll out....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Any of the OoO brethren have a slide rule bezel pilot watch that they know how to use the bezel? I'm interested in learning how to do it (because I need another anachronistic skill). LOL


Google?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Google?


Brethren, I am well aware of google & youtube resources and have an open window just a-waiting  My question was more of a wondering who had one (wow, Pongster has a Navitimer...there's a shocker-LOL) and if they used them. I have a law school buddy who cryptically responded to a post on FB I made that has me thinking he's gifting me his old Seiko Flightmaster.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Brethren, I am well aware of google & youtube resources and have an open window just a-waiting  My question was more of a wondering who had one (wow, Pongster has a Navitimer...there's a shocker-LOL) and if they used them. I have a law school buddy who cryptically responded to a post on FB I made that has me thinking he's gifting me his old Seiko Flightmaster.


i also have the seiko 6138 slide rule. But the bezel is not legible anymore.

in any case, come on over and will teach you how to use one.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> i also have the seiko 6138 slide rule. But the bezel is not legible anymore.
> 
> in any case, come on over and will teach you how to use one.


Sweet! Its a two-fer! Vacation AND learning!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> She's gotta wear some "drawers" under those shorts! LOL


Nah, it's all good.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Will he be able to kneel next game?
> 
> Too soon? Lol


Yeah, too soon.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> that was painful to watch. I suppose he's done for the season. Would it affect his contract negotiations?


Yeah, very likely. Until we have a better idea on how his recovery is going, I doubt Jerry will make a long-term commitment to Dak. Maybe he hits hime with the franchise tag again? Dunno.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A rainy day, so we need this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This helps too.










At least to me... 😇


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

While I was never a fan of Jason Garrett as head coach of the Cowboys, there was no doubt he was a good guy. Example: he was the first coach (from either team) to get to Dak after his injury. Very classy and _much _respect.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> While I was never a fan of Jason Garrett as head coach of the Cowboys, there was no doubt he was a good guy. Example: he was the first coach (from either team) to get to Dak after his injury. Very classy and _much _respect.
> 
> View attachment 15495746


Just making sure he was "out" of the game to adjust their own game plan. 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> i have a navitimer. I only know how to use it for multiplication and division. Sometimes faster to compute in my head. Hehe.


How's this for a Navitimer?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Brethren, I am well aware of google & youtube resources and have an open window just a-waiting  My question was more of a wondering who had one (wow, Pongster has a Navitimer...there's a shocker-LOL) and if they used them. I have a law school buddy who cryptically responded to a post on FB I made that has me thinking he's gifting me his old Seiko Flightmaster.


Right. Thanks for clarifying. I tell you this is as how I read your post;



ithardin said:


> Any of the OoO brethren have a slide rule bezel pilot watch that they *know how to use the bezel*? I'm interested in *learning how to *do it (because I need another anachronistic skill). LOL


So, it sounded like you wanted someone to explain it to you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Speaking of gruesome football injuries, Alex Smith returned to the field today after two years from his injury. If any of you guys have been following his recovery, it's a miracle he can even walk let alone still play professional football. Was really happy for him.
> 
> Also his former team, the 49ers... what a mess of a game and season. Got smashed by the lowly Dolphins at home.
> 
> And the Lakers smashed the the Heat and is bringing home the championship! So glad we're in the westside. Our neighbor in our downtown apartment building texted me that the celebrating has turned into rioting against the LAPD. Never understood why when winning a championship, the people run out to celebrate by burning down the city. Sigh.


It's LA?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i also have the seiko 6138 slide rule. But the bezel is not legible anymore.
> 
> in any case, come on over and will teach you how to use one.


I actually still have my slide rule circa 1969. I has the holes slightly drilled bigger so I could operate faster. How's that for nerd alert.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This helps too.
> 
> View attachment 15495715
> 
> ...


She is a cute child.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, it sounded like you wanted someone to explain it to you.


twss


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> How's this for a Navitimer?


When the new Kern-helmed Breitling Navitimers came out that didn't have a chronograph (no "timer") and some didn't even have a slide rule bezel (no "navi") I thought they were stupid. A year or two later now, and I still think they're stupid.

But that's a nice-looking Hamilton, though. Every once in a while they do something right.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> She is a cute child.


Ok, here you go then.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Alternatively, there's this.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, here you go then.
> 
> View attachment 15496146


Point taken...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Free day!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Free day!
> 
> View attachment 15496177
> 
> ...


Happy 4 u. Would take gum(you know what I mean) to my head to do.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Point taken...


Yeah, not everyone is lucky enough to be married to Mrs. BT...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> While I was never a fan of Jason Garrett as head coach of the Cowboys, there was no doubt he was a good guy. Example: he was the first coach (from either team) to get to Dak after his injury. Very classy and _much _respect.
> 
> View attachment 15495746


I'm not so sure that Jason Garrett was ever the real problem with the Cowboys mediocre seasons. I think Jerry Jones focus was more on making money than winning Super Bowl championships after Jimmy Johnson left.


----------



## Platogsd (Aug 27, 2020)

I am fully confused what the overall consistent theme is for this thread lol!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> I'm not so sure that Jason Garrett was ever the real problem with the Cowboys mediocre seasons. I think Jerry Jones focus was more on making money than winning Super Bowl championships after Jimmy Johnson left.


#Godfrey: It's unknown to me the extent of the injury since it was an open ankle dislocation, compound fracture likely involving bone, joint, ligaments, soft tissue and blood vessels. I've witnessed such an injury on only one occasion while I was moonlighting in an emergency room during my surgical residency years ago. Truly a gruesome injury that will no doubt take 2-3 years for complete healing to occur. Hopefully Dak won't have an infection since it was an open wound.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Platogsd said:


> I am fully confused what the overall consistent theme is for this thread lol!


Thanks for noticing and also thanks for sharing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Platogsd said:


> I am fully confused what the overall consistent theme is for this thread lol!


Start with post #1 of this thread and read all 36,000 posts, and then you might be un-confused. Or maybe not. BTW welcome to WUS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, not everyone is lucky enough to be married to Mrs. BT...


True... Soon to turn 70.. Little bummed at getting a crown on same tooth that had her only cavity. Skin on her hand has recovered. Tough to age.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Platogsd said:


> I am fully confused what the overall consistent theme is for this thread lol!


It's purpose is to attract fine new members like yourself.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey: It's unknown to me the extent of the injury since it was an open ankle dislocation, compound fracture likely involving bone, joint, ligaments, soft tissue and blood vessels. I've witnessed such an injury on only one occasion while I was moonlighting in an emergency room during my surgical residency years ago. Truly a gruesome injury that will no doubt take 2-3 years for complete healing to occur. Hopefully Dak won't have an infection since it was an open wound.


Bull riders usually get over those in a month.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Start with post #1 of this thread and read all 36,000 posts, and then you might be un-confused. Or maybe not. BTW welcome to WUS.


Probably have to read old thread too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Probably have to read old thread too.


OoO probably not the best thread for newbies to wander into. It takes a seasoned, mature member to tolerate all of the drivel and bs here.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Free day!
> 
> View attachment 15496177
> 
> ...


Fun one! I have that same Lego model in my home office. Built it last year with Mav Jr.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> It's LA?


Yup.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> OoO probably not the best thread for newbies to wander into. It takes a seasoned, mature member to tolerate all of the drivel and bs here.


Sometimes even that doesn't help. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> OoO probably not the best thread for newbies to wander into. It takes a seasoned, mature *member* to tolerate all of the drivel and bs here.


Heh... you said "member"...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Sometimes even that doesn't help. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> How's this for a Navitimer?


They also make a chrono of the model (Hamilton Khaki Aviation Converter Auto Chrono). $2K USD.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

The "is there a Simpsons fan reading this" test


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Finished another book..lots of reading these days... Washington's Immortals


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Noticed the red dial OP41 disappeared from DSW.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Free day!
> 
> View attachment 15496177
> 
> ...


I got that In my closet for a rainy day. Just ordered the ISS with double VIP.

That's about the only VIP treatment I get


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Platogsd said:


> I am fully confused what the overall consistent theme is for this thread lol!


consistency? theme?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't get chance to take a pic but saw a great blue heron standing in an eagles nest today. Wondered what would happen on eagles return.


 I figure the eagle wins that one, even without the long beak, as long as it comes in airborne. The heron would have the advantage in a terrestrial standoff.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> They also make a chrono of the model (Hamilton Khaki Aviation Converter Auto Chrono). $2K USD.


The retail on the GMT is only about $1,785 and given that the usual discount on Hamiltons are usually somewhere near 15-20% off, that comes out to about $1.5, $1.6k. VERY reasonable if you ask me.

Too bad it's a 44mm so it's probably not for me. 

Btw, the Chrono version come with the H-21-Si - which I believe is the revised H-21 with a Silicon hairspring. Given it's a 7750 based movement I'll bet the accuracy will be respectable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> consistency? theme?


Yup, that was his first mistake.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sup OoO everyone behaving ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Sup OoO everyone behaving ?


All quiet here. There was a kerfuffel over on the other thread the other day but the mods have cleaned house.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Was watching the Senate hearings on the Supreme Court nominee and she still sounds like a 16 year old. Very cute tho.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


>


Are these the lifelike spy drones I've heard about?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Sup OoO everyone behaving ?


_kicks over a chair and starts swearing...like a lot. And not those sissy ones either...like TV-MA type swearing_ lol


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> The retail on the GMT is only about $1,785 and given that the usual discount on Hamiltons are usually somewhere near 15-20% off, that comes out to about $1.5, $1.6k. VERY reasonable if you ask me.
> 
> Too bad it's a 44mm so it's probably not for me.
> 
> Btw, the Chrono version come with the H-21-Si - which I believe is the revised H-21 with a Silicon hairspring. Given it's a 7750 based movement I'll bet the accuracy will be respectable.


Yeah. With the Navitimer and Sinn 103 being $2.5-$3K-ish, a discounted Hammy converter might be the choice for scratching that slide rule bezel itch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Are these the lifelike spy drones I've heard about?


No, those are some big a&& pelicans, not very stealthy


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> _kicks over a chair and starts swearing...like a lot. And not those sissy ones either...like TV-MA type swearing_ lol


So all good then


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

How come no one took Linda aside before she got onstage?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How come no one took Linda aside before she got onstage?
> 
> View attachment 15496722


?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Yeah. With the Navitimer and Sinn 103 being $2.5-$3K-ish, a discounted Hammy converter might be the choice for scratching that slide rule bezel itch.


Besides, I think I like the detail on the Hamilton's bracelet better. The midlinks are bevelled and gives the bracelet a premium feeling without the premium pricing.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> So all good then


Yeah...just my usual reaction when searching for ETA-2892 Soprod TT651 parts.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Want to hear something funny so here I was this weekend looking at ski gear even though it is hot as a mother here but anyhow . Ended up buying a Peak Performance jacket which is a Swedish brand (don’t worry I am sure they love trees , low carbon footprint , the whales and of course pelicans ) but anyhow after I bought it , I tried to go back and locate more gear from them . Let’s just say if you type Peak Performance for men jackets isn’t what comes up . It is ED galore . Great choice ...
I may have to return it when it shows


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> ?


Reminds me of Seinfeld's puffy shirt.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Want to hear something funny so here I was this weekend looking at ski gear even though it is hot as a mother here but anyhow . Ended up buying a Peak Performance jacket which is a Swedish brand (don't worry I am sure they love trees , low carbon footprint , the whales and of course pelicans ) but anyhow after I bought it , I tried to go back and locate more gear from them . Let's just say if you type Peak Performance for men jackets isn't what comes up . It is ED galore . Great choice ...
> I may have to return it when it shows


If it shows, the blood is in the right place.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

So I was looking on ebay for the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Converter Chrono and saw one for $1700.00 The only photo they had was a stock one so I asked the seller for some more pics and got this response:










Hmmm.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> So I was looking on ebay for the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Converter Chrono and saw one for $1700.00 The only photo they had was a stock one so I asked the seller for some more pics and got this response:
> 
> View attachment 15496790
> 
> ...


hmmm f that


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> hmmm f that


Exactly.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> So I was looking on ebay for the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Converter Chrono and saw one for $1700.00 The only photo they had was a stock one so I asked the seller for some more pics and got this response:
> 
> View attachment 15496790
> 
> ...


Yikes


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I got that In my closet for a rainy day. Just ordered the ISS with double VIP.
> 
> That's about the only VIP treatment I get


MrsBS took the box off the shelf yesterday afternoon and said, "Build it"

Aye aye, ma'am


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> hmmm f that


Can't say it any better than that.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I like the added perk of F-22s flying overhead. Makes me feel safe!


Roger that. Growing up by bases I feel something in my core when a fighter does a flyby.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cowboys win but lose their QB.


Watched the game last night. You need to cheer for the other teams cheerleaders more often 

Hope Prescott isn't too seriously injured.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Just put her in already...
> 
> View attachment 15495225


If she's put in to play center there's gonna be a loooong waitlist for quarterbacks, and Sapp is gonna have a lot of business from angry wives.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15495358


I saw him holding his calf but ouch that looks painful.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Any of the OoO brethren have a slide rule bezel pilot watch that they know how to use the bezel? I'm interested in learning how to do it (because I need another anachronistic skill). LOL


I used my father's pilot's slide rule in school and I don't recall that it was much different from a straight slide rule.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> The "is there a Simpsons fan reading this" test


Over my head

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Are these the lifelike spy drones I've heard about?


The drone is in middle of the flock. Stealth at its best.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Caught up and no one around, so time to feed the dog and take a walk before settling in, in front of my Mac for a day of zooming.


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Caught up and no one around, so time to feed the dog and take a walk before settling in, in front of my Mac for a day of zooming.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


This thread needs @Gunnar_917, @Marendra and @Toothbras to get the pulse going again. It's been boring discussing politics in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Need to increase my post count.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Need to increase my post count.
> 
> View attachment 15497262


Anything. Just to keep it up.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This thread needs @Gunnar_917, @Marendra and @Toothbras to get the pulse going again. It's been boring discussing politics in the last couple of weeks.


Need a change of scenery? No problemo!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anything. Just to keep it up.


Too easy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Need to increase my post count.
> 
> View attachment 15497262


how can you see that list?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was watching the Senate hearings on the Supreme Court nominee and she still sounds like a 16 year old. Very cute tho.


she was SaMaster's professor. I wonder what she was like then?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This does not get old.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Neither does this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

There's something about this too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All quiet here. There was a kerfuffel over on the other thread the other day but the mods have cleaned house.


maybe your device on mute?

i am reminded of this quip:

i watched "the silence of the lambs" since everybody was raving about it. But when i saw the movie, i couldnt hear the lambs.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> If she's put in to play center there's gonna be a loooong waitlist for quarterbacks, and Sapp is gonna have a lot of business from angry wives.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


and no QB would want the shotgun formation.

or better yet, shotgun would have a different meaning altogether.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Neither does this.
> 
> View attachment 15497486


she will get old.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Need a change of scenery? No problemo!


Now we're talking.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> she will get old.


Dorian Gray.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> she was SaMaster's professor. I wonder what she was like then?


She was like this.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> she was SaMaster's professor. I wonder what she was like then?


Fall 2016, so not too long ago. She honestly looks the same!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now we're talking.


Time for bed. But before I go...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> The "is there a Simpsons fan reading this" test


You stupid monkeys!

Did anyone pass the test?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Fall 2016, so not too long ago. She honestly looks the same!


Glued to the TV today watching the nomination proceedings. Have always been a Supreme Court junkie, so this is "can't-miss" stuff.

Btw, she comes across really smart. I mean, _really_ smart.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Fall 2016, so not too long ago. She honestly looks the same!


How was she as a prof? What did she teach?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This thread needs @Gunnar_917, @Marendra and @Toothbras to get the pulse going again. It's been boring discussing politics in the last couple of weeks.


Cartoon politics are not only acceptable, but encouraged.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Cartoon politics are not only acceptable, but encouraged.


Don't got any of those; this is all I got.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't got any of those; this is all I got.
> 
> View attachment 15497764


Let me bridge both worlds.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Glued to the TV today watching the nomination proceedings. Have always been a Supreme Court junkie, so this is "can't-miss" stuff.
> 
> Btw, she comes across really smart. I mean, _really_ smart.
> 
> View attachment 15497720


More interesting than iPhone launch, that's for sure.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> You stupid monkeys!
> 
> Did anyone pass the test?


Haha yeah a few, it warms my soul


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Haha yeah a few, it warms my soul


How's the brain poking business? Are things still slow or have surgeries started to catch up yet?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How was she as a prof? What did she teach?


She taught me civil procedure, but she also taught constitutional law and was available to teach any of the 6 1L classes. She also teaches a seminar on statutory interpretation.

She was brilliant as a professor and never once brought politics or religion into the classroom. She did give me a B+ (my worst grade in law school, _I know, right?_) and after winter break I was able to sit down with her and she went over every question on the exam and explained what I was missing. Her mind really is on a different level (and really not intending to brag, I did finish top 10% of my class, maybe better, and I could easily tell she was on a different plane of thinking from even the top student)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


> More interesting than iPhone launch, that's for sure.


I dunno, I rilly rilly rilly rilly rilly want the iPhone Mini. Half the reason I got my 11 Pro was because it was the smallest one they were making at the time. (the steel case and triple camera were nice bonuses) But, _finally_, they've brought back my preferred size that's small enough to stay out of my way when I'm out of the house. And when I'm at home, my phone might be my least-used device since I'm always on my laptop or iPad anyway.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I dunno, I rilly rilly rilly rilly rilly want the iPhone Mini. Half the reason I got my 11 Pro was because it was the smallest one they were making at the time. (the steel case and triple camera were nice bonuses) But, _finally_, they've brought back my preferred size that's small enough to stay out of my way when I'm out of the house. And when I'm at home, my phone might be my least-used device since I'm always on my laptop or iPad anyway.


I'm most likely going to pre-order the 12 Pro on Friday.

I'm just not sure _how_ much "better" the camera on the Pro Max is (extra .5 zoom and enhanced optical image stabilization on the wide angle lens). Otherwise, it's basically the same phone as the 12 Pro (minus the size).

I have the 11 Pro now, and I think the 12 Pro (at 6.1" in the same size body as the 5.8" 11 Pro) will be plenty large for me (I know, I know #twss). I feel like the 6.7" will be unwieldy and make me change how I use the phone (making it necessary to use two hands (again, I know, "too easy")).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm most likely going to pre-order the 12 Pro on Friday.
> 
> I'm just not sure _how_ much "better" the camera on the Pro Max is (extra .5 zoom and enhanced optical image stabilization on the wide angle lens). Otherwise, it's basically the same phone as the 12 Pro (minus the size).
> 
> ...


The new iPhone Pros have LIDAR, right, like the iPad Pros do now?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The new iPhone Pros have LIDAR, right, like the iPad Pros do now?


Yup. Both Pro models have LIDAR

Which is why, for me, the extra zoom capability of Pro Max (which is really the only main difference aside from the size bump, which is more of a con for me) isn't enough for me to get it. I think I'll be pre-ordering the 12 Pro in Pacific Blue this Friday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Speedy Tuesday.....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So bro's I'm reaching out for some critiques and ideas. Going back to this project. Can't use the sandwich dial normally but found an option. This is a quick idea with textured foil backing. Not quite the effect I was hoping but got the wheels turning. Maybe a smooth foil backing? Maybe just a flat or gloss white backing? Maybe some other color. Dunno. Really do like the blue sandwich dial in this case.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Speedy Tuesday.....
> 
> View attachment 15497969
> 
> View attachment 15497970


Happy Tuesday!

Nice strap (and not in the OoO way, I really like that strap on the Speedy Pro!)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Time for bed. But before I go...


Thanks. A nice way to end the day


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Most boring and offensive news of the day.... (slow day)

None of the Canadian iPhone 12 models will support mmWave 5G, whereas all of the USA models will (and cost less as well).

I was offended until I remembered that Canada doesn’t have any mmWave networks installed yet.... I think they aren’t even auctioning off the frequencies etc until next year some time.

But I’m still offended 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hopefully soon I will be able participate on Speedy Tuesdays.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Hopefully soon I will be able participate on Speedy Tuesdays.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

By proxy


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup. Both Pro models have LIDAR
> 
> Which is why, for me, the extra zoom capability of Pro Max (which is really the only main difference aside from the size bump, which is more of a con for me) isn't enough for me to get it. I think I'll be pre-ordering the 12 Pro in Pacific Blue this Friday!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


@mui.richard I'm also finding out that the Pro models have the option to shoot photos in "ProRAW" and video in Dolby Vision HDR. Apps like Halide have been able to shoot photos in RAW already, and I don't really know the difference.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> @mui.richard I'm also finding out that the Pro models have the option to shoot photos in "ProRAW" and video in Dolby Vision HDR. Apps like Halide have been able to shoot photos in RAW already, and I don't really know the difference.


I think the advantage may be the ability to edit directly on the phone and without a third party app or program? I'm honestly not so sure.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the advantage may be the ability to edit directly on the phone and without a third party app or program? I'm honestly not so sure.


The "high-level summary", so to speak, is that RAW doesn't permanently bake colors and other data into the image, so it can be edited more thoroughly later.

The A14 chip in the Pros is what gives them the ability to edit HDR video on-device, including color and filters.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Anybody buy anything fun on Prime Day?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Anybody buy anything fun on Prime Day?


No. Didn't see anything that interest me.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

No politics. This pure comedy T posted. Just appreciate the comedy of it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> @mui.richard I'm also finding out that the Pro models have the option to shoot photos in "ProRAW" and video in Dolby Vision HDR. Apps like Halide have been able to shoot photos in RAW already, and I don't really know the difference.


Short answer - not a particularly useful function to the casual photo shooter.

RAW retains most of the highlight and shadow details, in both luminance (brightness) and chroma (color) but only when the photographer used care to setup the photo when shooting. A photo with severely blown highlights will still have blown highlights.

The better camera sensors are capable of capturing 14.8 f-stops in a frame capture. In the iPhone 11 (can't seem to be able to find this info on the web for the iPhone 12 yet) the dynamic range is limited to about 10 f-stops and HDR was synthesised, not hardware-based.

The human eye has a dynamic range of about 20 f-stops.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Short answer - not a particularly useful function to the casual photo shooter.
> 
> RAW retains most of the highlight and shadow details, in both luminance (brightness) and chroma (color) but only when the photographer used care to setup the photo when shooting. A photo with severely blown highlights will still have blown highlights.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you might be trying to say the camera in my iPhone 11 Pro Max might be good enough for my purposes without needing to think of upgrading to an iPhone 12.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Sounds like you might be trying to say the camera in my iPhone 11 Pro Max might be good enough for my purposes without needing to think of upgrading to an iPhone 12.


My phone upgrading cycle has changed from yearly to bi-yearly, to now potentially tri-yearly (is there such a word?). The miminal feature increments doesn't made it worthwhile to upgrade.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Sounds like you might be trying to say the camera in my iPhone 11 Pro Max might be good enough for my purposes without needing to think of upgrading to an iPhone 12.


Haven't we all been saying "it's all marketing"? 









How Are Medium Format Cameras Different Than Regular Cameras?


If you’ve always shot with a smaller format camera, like an APS-C, you might have spent a lot of time daydreaming about shooting with a full-frame camera; and for obvious reasons. But full-frame cameras aren’t the last word in photography. Medium format cameras are what many professional...




www.picturecorrect.com




.

Remember we touched on the topic of medium format cameras with bro PF? A medium format camera sensor is capable of capturing 14 f-stops MORE than even the best "full frame 35mm" sensors. Which makes ALL the difference in the world.

In simpler terms, at least in the world of camera sensors, SIZE MATTERS.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> The "high-level summary", so to speak, is that RAW doesn't permanently bake colors and other data into the image, so it can be edited more thoroughly later.
> 
> The A14 chip in the Pros is what gives them the ability to edit HDR video on-device, including color and filters.


Google Sony PMW-F55 CineAlta camera and you'll get a glimpse of what's needed to capture true HDR video.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Haven't we all been saying "it's all marketing"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing it's only re camera sensors, right?

...
Right?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Good thing it's only re camera sensors, right?
> 
> ...
> Right?


Let's just say skill is still a requirement, and size always helps


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> My phone upgrading cycle has changed from yearly to bi-yearly, to now potentially tri-yearly (is there such a word?). The miminal feature increments doesn't made it worthwhile to upgrade.


I kept my last phone for five years. Neither the ringer or the regular speakers worked, the audio jack was trashed, and I could only use wireless charging. It would turn off when the processor was really cranking and the current draw got too high. I finally upgraded in July. I would have switched sooner, but I was waiting for a 5G phone to come out that I could expect to have a similar lifespan.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> I kept my last phone for five years. Neither the ringer or the regular speakers worked, the audio jack was trashed, and I could only use wireless charging. It would turn off when the processor was really cranking and the current draw got too high. I finally upgraded in July. I would have switched sooner, but I was waiting for a 5G phone to come out that I could expect to have a similar lifespan.


And I thought my 2 year old phone is old. 
Expecting a phone to last 5 years these days is somewhat unrealistic. Yes it will still function, but only barely.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> By proxy


She must be a very good friend with benefits to allow you to hold her Snoopy.

Do you know if she's going to try and get the 1st Snoopy to round out her collection?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> She must be a very good friend with benefits to allow you to hold her Snoopy.
> 
> Do you know if she's going to try and get the 1st Snoopy to round out her collection?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yes, she's been after one for a while.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Speedy Wednesday.










Put the PO back on the bracelet a week ago and it's so comfortable that I forgot it was Tuesday.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Just dropping in to say hello... I hope everybody is OK. I try but I can't keep up... Loved the pics of Linda....

We all get old... 









I got this one a long time ago....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Sounds like you might be trying to say the camera in my iPhone 11 Pro Max might be good enough for my purposes without needing to think of upgrading to an iPhone 12.


You said the same thing in less words. Well done.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> My phone upgrading cycle has changed from yearly to bi-yearly, to now potentially tri-yearly (is there such a word?). The miminal feature increments doesn't made it worthwhile to upgrade.


I want to go back to my old Nokia brick phone


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Haven't we all been saying "it's all marketing"?
> 
> In simpler terms, SIZE MATTERS.


That's what she said!
.
.
.
.
After she discovered I over marketed myself only too well


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I want to go back to my old Nokia brick phone


Take your pick bro!
Too bad I no longer have the first gen Motorola 8000x.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

A much needed and well earned coffee break 
















Now THAT'S a burger


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Take your pick bro!
> Too bad I no longer have the first gen Motorola 8000x.


I used to have one of those old 大哥大 phones.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> A much needed and well earned coffee break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noice 

Looks yummy bro.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I used to have one of those old 大哥大 phones.


Believe it or not I used to be able to fit that 大哥大 into my baggy jeans' front pocket...crazy!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Noice
> 
> Looks yummy bro.


It's not bad, a whole piece of nicely grilled checked thigh with lots of lettuce and tomatoes - simple, satisfying and yet not as heavy as beef.

Perfect for coffee break


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Believe it or not I used to be able to fit that 大哥大 into my baggy jeans' front pocket...crazy!


You got some deep pockets


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got some deep pockets


Apparently not as deep as some...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Apparently not as deep as some...


LOL


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Gal Gadot cast as Cleopatra in upcoming biopic


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I just heard that the new iphone won't come with a charger.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Believe it or not I used to be able to fit that 大哥大 *into my baggy jeans' front pocket*...crazy!


Were your dates ever disappointed 

Oops, forgot your earlier comment: size follows technique!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I just heard that the new iphone won't come with a charger.


iPhones are soo cutting edge


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Believe it or not I used to be able to fit that 大哥大 into my baggy jeans' front pocket...crazy!


And all this time I just thought you were happy to see me!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I just heard that the new iphone won't come with a charger.


Thought that was silly, then I remembered that I have close to a dozen chargers sitting around (plus a few pairs of earphones that haven't even been unwrapped yet)... plus Apple says that not including them in the package equates to taking nearly a half-million cars off the road in terms of resources and emissions. Which seems insane until you remember the sheer volume of smartphone gadget sales worldwide.

Honestly, if my new phone comes with yet another charger, it would just sit in the box until I lose all my other chargers.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> And all this time I just thought you were happy to see me!


I set myself up for that one didn't I!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I just heard that the new iphone won't come with a charger.


They're chalking it up to removing their carbon footprint - so no charging block or earphones, however it will come with a lightning to usb-C cable.

Basically they are cutting costs. Plus, unless you bought an iPad Pro, you would have the usbc charging block! So you're going to have to buy one


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> How's the brain poking business? Are things still slow or have surgeries started to catch up yet?


Lol yeah it's picked back up, last month was our busiest month ever. It's nice to be back working again instead of just sitting around waiting for Professor Pigskin to make me money on sundays


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Gal Gadot cast as Cleopatra in upcoming biopic


And controversial...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Lol yeah it's picked back up, last month was our busiest month ever. It's nice to be back working again instead of just sitting around waiting for Professor Pigskin to make me money on sundays


Good to hear. Btw did you end up paying for that subscription? I hope prof pigskin is calling for GB to beat TB this coming week (#1 in power rankings this week... ya baby)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> I just heard that the new iphone won't come with a charger.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT Master II with lunch today, gents!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Thought that was silly, then I remembered that I have close to a dozen chargers sitting around (plus a few pairs of earphones that haven't even been unwrapped yet)... plus Apple says that not including them in the package equates to taking nearly a half-million cars off the road in terms of resources and emissions. Which seems insane until you remember the sheer volume of smartphone gadget sales worldwide.
> 
> Honestly, if my new phone comes with yet another charger, it would just sit in the box until I lose all my other chargers.


The cord that comes with it plugs into a USB-C charger. Are the ones you have in your drawer USB-C or USB-A like the previous Apple chargers?

(I only have old apple chargers, but maybe you have other brands that might use USB-C?)

good news though.... you may need to buy one, but they'll sell it to you at a discounted price, lol ($19 vs. $29).

May be a bit jaded, but don't think their move had anything to do with the environment.

I'm ok with not including the headphones... never used the ones in the box... better to leave them out.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> The cord that comes with it plugs into a USB-C charger. Are the ones you have in your drawer USB-C or USB-A like the previous Apple chargers?
> 
> (I only have old apple chargers, but maybe you have other brands that might use USB-C?)


I've got all of the above now. USB-C-to-USB-C, USB-C-to-Lightning, USB-A-to-Lightning, USB-A-to-30-pin, and a pile of others going to mini-USB and micro-USB. Got a bunch of Apple chargers ranging from the newest USB-C to old FireWire. I also have a couple extra 120V-outlet-to-laptop-charger cords that have never been used. My cords started changing real quick to USB-C when I got an iPad Pro and a 16" MB Pro over the past year.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> The cord that comes with it plugs into a USB-C charger. Are the ones you have in your drawer USB-C or USB-A like the previous Apple chargers?
> 
> (I only have old apple chargers, but maybe you have other brands that might use USB-C?)
> 
> ...


Apple isn't alone. Samsung S20+ doesn't provide a charger either, just a USB-C cable. Since the USB port has the shortest lifespan of anything on the phone, I don't plan to use it anyway. I'm sticking to wireless charging and wireless headphones.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Gal Gadot cast as Cleopatra in upcoming biopic


Gal's got bigger boobs than Cleo


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I just heard that the new iphone won't come with a charger.


Yup. Sign of the times. You get charged more for less.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Thought that was silly, then I remembered that I have close to a dozen chargers sitting around (plus a few pairs of earphones that haven't even been unwrapped yet)... plus Apple says that not including them in the package equates to taking nearly a half-million cars off the road in terms of resources and emissions. Which seems insane until you remember the sheer volume of smartphone gadget sales worldwide.
> 
> Honestly, if my new phone comes with yet another charger, it would just sit in the box until I lose all my other chargers.


I have shot many white coloured chargers sitting round the house and they're all Apple. Some work with the iPads and some don't. Most work with the iPhones but not the other way around. Then it occurred to me they changed the charging connector and the power rating for different models. So, the charger wastage is more a problem caused by Apple then by us. So with inductive chargers, now we need to go out and buy a new charger right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> And all this time I just thought you were happy to see me!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> The cord that comes with it plugs into a USB-C charger. Are the ones you have in your drawer USB-C or USB-A like the previous Apple chargers?
> 
> (I only have old apple chargers, but maybe you have other brands that might use USB-C?)
> 
> ...












LOL. I used to work for a big multinational and the lies and angle they take to fit the narrative and "corporate responsibility". My toes could laugh.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This time I remembered what was most important for the picture


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have shot many white coloured chargers sitting round the house and they're all Apple. Some work with the iPads and some don't. Most work with the iPhones but not the other way around. Then it occurred to me they changed the charging connector and the power rating for different models. So, the charger wastage is more a problem caused by Apple then by us. So with inductive chargers, now we need to go out and buy a new charger right?


No, you don't "need" to go out and buy inductive anything.

I'll say, though, that I'll choose MagSafe-type inductive chargers if we get any for the home in the future. The only one we have right now is a normal Qi type built into the base of a desk lamp, and it's picky enough about positioning that it's kinda annoying.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I just messaged a local Hamilton AD:

Me: "Will you be carrying the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Converter Auto Chrono?"

David: "The Khaki Aviation converter Auto is not a piece that we would usually stock. We would be happy to special order for you if you would like."

...

Really, you'll special order it for me? Well Holy [email protected] I feel special now! LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> No, you don't "need" to go out and buy inductive anything.
> 
> I'll say, though, that I'll choose MagSafe-type inductive chargers if we get any for the home in the future. The only one we have right now is a normal Qi type built into the base of a desk lamp, and it's picky enough about positioning that it's kinda annoying.


Told my wife that my next phone is going to be a candy bar phone.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Check out the fake busters section. Our legendary honorary member Godfrey posted there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Check out the fake busters section. Our legendary honorary member Godfrey posted there.


Godfrey!

here is the link. Rolex Cellini - Real or Fake?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

She has my IWC again.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> She has my IWC again.


Sapman, thats love that is ❤


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> She has my IWC again.


She seems to stick you with that Cartier a lot.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> She seems to stick you with that Cartier a lot.


Beer always helps. Had one of my gold crowns removed due to cavity under edge today. Went with in-house material. Will sell the gold. Good since you can't remove gold teeth from dead person here .

One of those days, the numbing shots just couldn't kill the feeling in part of the tooth. I had to deal with the pain. I confessed to everything I've never done.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Soooo...I'm going to brag on the mrs. We heard a grinding in the rear passenger wheel coming home from work today (yes, we're STILL waiting for her truck to be done so she has been driving the CRV and taking me to work). I have a Goodyear credit card just for car stuff and was getting ready to make an appointment for a brake job. The mrs calls the mechanic who used to work on her previous car and hangs up after asking how much it would cost.

"They want like $150 for labor. I can do this." So we went to AutoZone, bought some new ceramic pads, she watched a couple of youtube videos and changed those dang brake pads. 

"Do you want my help?"
"Nope, I got it."

She's getting some make-out tonight.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Soooo...I'm going to brag on the mrs. We heard a grinding in the rear passenger wheel coming home from work today (yes, we're STILL waiting for her truck to be done so she has been driving the CRV and taking me to work). I have a Goodyear credit card just for car stuff and was getting ready to make an appointment for a brake job. The mrs calls the mechanic who used to work on her previous car and hangs up after asking how much it would cost.
> 
> "They want like $150 for labor. I can do this." So we went to AutoZone, bought some new ceramic pads, she watched a couple of youtube videos and changed those dang brake pads.
> 
> ...


you are a winner


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gonna miss this


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gal's got bigger boobs than Cleo


how'd you know sir?

i need to verify this very serious assertion. Can you book me an appointment with Gal? Two minutes would suffice.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> She has my IWC again.


she's sayng: I Want C_ _ _


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Gonna miss this


Guess we will see opposite next week... heading up to NC mountains


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> how'd you know sir?
> 
> i need to verify this very serious assertion. Can you book me an appointment with Gal? Two minutes would suffice.


Mummified?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Soooo...I'm going to brag on the mrs. We heard a grinding in the rear passenger wheel coming home from work today (yes, we're STILL waiting for her truck to be done so she has been driving the CRV and taking me to work). I have a Goodyear credit card just for car stuff and was getting ready to make an appointment for a brake job. The mrs calls the mechanic who used to work on her previous car and hangs up after asking how much it would cost.
> 
> "They want like $150 for labor. I can do this." So we went to AutoZone, bought some new ceramic pads, she watched a couple of youtube videos and changed those dang brake pads.
> 
> ...


Love it!!! And that's coming from an ex-mechanic. Your wife rocks dude.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Soooo...I'm going to brag on the mrs. We heard a grinding in the rear passenger wheel coming home from work today (yes, we're STILL waiting for her truck to be done so she has been driving the CRV and taking me to work). I have a Goodyear credit card just for car stuff and was getting ready to make an appointment for a brake job. The mrs calls the mechanic who used to work on her previous car and hangs up after asking how much it would cost.
> 
> "They want like $150 for labor. I can do this." So we went to AutoZone, bought some new ceramic pads, she watched a couple of youtube videos and changed those dang brake pads.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> how'd you know sir?
> 
> i need to verify this very serious assertion. Can you book me an appointment with Gal? Two minutes would suffice.


I think I'd last 3 myself. Not wanting to brag or anything.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Mummified?


i trust Dogbert re cleopatra. She's a historical figure anyway. But the lawyer in me finds the imperative need to verify when it comes to Gal.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> she's sayng: I Want C_ _ _


?????????????


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I'd last 3 myself. Not wanting to brag or anything.


ok. I can do it in 4.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Guess we will see opposite next week... heading up to NC mountains


Whereabouts?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Whereabouts?


Blowing rock area


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Blowing rock area


Been there nice place


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gal's got bigger boobs than Cleo


pics or gtfo


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> pics or gtfo


You dare doubt that Gal Gadot has bigger and sexier boobs? She is patron superhero of the Brotherhood of OoO and you consider yourself a member? Tsk tsk tsk

Here,


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You dare doubt that Gal Gadot has bigger and sexier boobs? She is patron superhero of the Brotherhood of OoO and you consider yourself a member? Tsk tsk tsk
> 
> Here,


She is beautiful but as a fully fledged heterosexual man I think I can also state that our own Chris Hemsworth is one handsome rooster.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Galaga said:


> She is beautiful but as a fully fledged heterosexual man I think I can also state that our own *Chris Hemsworth is one handsome rooster.*


"It's Like A Pirate And An Angel Had A Baby"


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> "It's Like A Pirate And An Angel Had A Baby"


I am Groot.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I am Groot.


Watch that language...the mods might read that!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> She is beautiful but as a fully fledged heterosexual man I think I can also state that our own Chris Hemsworth is one handsome rooster.


Just for you Brother G.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You dare doubt that Gal Gadot has bigger and sexier boobs? She is patron superhero of the Brotherhood of OoO and you consider yourself a member? Tsk tsk tsk
> 
> Here,


Can never have too much Gal, nor could we see too much of her...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Can never have too much Gal, nor could we see too much of her...


I tried to search on the internet and i actually found a lot of pervs who have uploaded photos of her. However, not sure if some of them are her body or it was photoshopped. Pretty scary stuff.

Here is an official one from the movie Keeping up with the Joneses.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I tried to search on the internet and i actually found a lot of pervs who have uploaded photos of her. However, not sure if some of them are her body or it was photoshopped. Pretty scary stuff.
> 
> Here is an official one from the movie Keeping up with the Joneses.
> 
> View attachment 15500467


Right!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Right!


Be still my heart


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Right!


B


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Right!


Now you make me want to go watch that movie again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> B


cup?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> B


J


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Y'all aren't convincing me. Need more pics and gifs.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Y'all aren't convincing me. Need more pics and gifs.


If this won't convince you, you're gay just like BT.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Where is everybody? Not a lot of posts lately...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My contributions.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A day without Tiffany is a day without sunshine. Oh wait...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody? Not a lot of posts lately...
> 
> View attachment 15500935


My guess is that a few are lying low until after the election.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody? Not a lot of posts lately...
> 
> View attachment 15500935


Been very busy with work - doing a lot of lurking and "liking," but haven't had much to post


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My contributions.
> 
> View attachment 15500937
> 
> ...


Love me some Adrinana....










And Alessandra too...










And whoever this is...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

How about some starlight for our "The Boys" fans? (Please ignore Stormfront's out of context caption...)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody? Not a lot of posts lately...
> 
> View attachment 15500935


Suspect you know


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> My guess is that a few are lying low until after the election.


Or at least til vote...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Or at least til vote...


Hoping the loser takes it like a gentleman.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hoping the loser takes it like a gentleman.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Well doubt that since neither are gentlemen. As my friend said, "likely to be a landslide ; some will be under it and some will be on top".


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Or at least til vote...


Voting tomorrow....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Well doubt that since neither are gentlemen. As my friend said, "likely to be a landslide ; some will be under it and some will be on top".


Their politics aside.... I do actually think that one of them is more gentlemanly than the other....not saying which one ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Final inspection of horse barn today = passed.

Fencing is 99% done. Horses coming home late Oct / early Nov.

Then serious work on Irish Pub commences.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Or at least til vote...


Voted a week and a half ago. Checked the county election commissioner's site for dropbox locations, picked a nearby one, dropped off our ballots, then checked the site again a couple days later and saw that they've confirmed receipt. All good.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Their politics aside.... I do actually think that one of them is more gentlemanly than the other....not saying which one ;-)


Politics aside... The one that worked for a living?... Not saying which one ;-)

Ok enough kidding b4 trouble.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Voting tomorrow....


Again politics aside... But like Al I find some things funny..

Outside dentist yesterday getting all the Covid checks done to go in.. Man little older than me found out he was retired doctor) had 2 urine bags strapped to his legs so probably not in good shape. Was wearing a trump cap and a trump mask. So I asked have you made up your mind yet who you are voting for? Lol.. (early voting starts here today). He said if I can live til tomorrow and can crawl to the voting station, I think I know.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Voted a week and a half ago. Checked the county election commissioner's site for dropbox locations, picked a nearby one, dropped off our ballots, then checked the site again a couple days later and saw that they've confirmed receipt. All good.


Good job DC there to cancel out WY vote.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Good job DC there to cancel out WY vote.


DC is about as blue as you can possibly imagine, like cobalt glass blue. No voting representation in Congress, though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Voted a week and a half ago. Checked the county election commissioner's site for dropbox locations, picked a nearby one, dropped off our ballots, then checked the site again a couple days later and saw that they've confirmed receipt. All good.


Good job DC there to cancel out WY vote


BarracksSi said:


> DC is about as blue as you can possibly imagine, like cobalt glass blue. No voting representation in Congress, though.


Right and DC electoral votes are equal to the least populous state currently WY. For those that don't know.
This year when I was in Buffalo WY I mentioned that the county there voted 98% for trump. Local lady looked at me and corrected me. It was 99%. Lol I said yes ma'am.

Ruby red.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Final inspection of horse barn today = passed.
> 
> Fencing is 99% done. Horses coming home late Oct / early Nov.
> 
> Then serious work on Irish Pub commences.


Saw a clip on news last night... A local horse farm has lost 4 horses 5 more sick. No expert has been able to figure it out yet. Sad.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Politics aside... The one that worked for a living?... Not saying which one ;-)
> 
> Ok enough kidding b4 trouble.


Did any of them do actual real work for a living ? ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Saw a clip on news last night... A local horse farm has lost 4 horses 5 more sick. No expert has been able to figure it out yet. Sad.


Horse COVID?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Horse COVID?


They supposedly tested for that but no. Not known what yet.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


Whose is that?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Whose is that?


Haha, I've had it for a while now. I'm just hoping I still have it with me after lunch because I am meeting up with her again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Suspect you know


They're watching the Amy Coney Barrett nomination hearings too? I think I'm on hour 9 of the Day 2 of her testimony, which is like going to law school with a class on civics tossed in.

She's also much cuter than any of the previous nominees.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Voting tomorrow....


Voted yesterday. Have video of me signing, sealing and dropping off the envelope at the official ballot box at Town Hall with close-ups of the ballot barcode at each step.

"Paranoid much, BSF?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Final inspection of horse barn today = passed.
> 
> Fencing is 99% done. Horses coming home late Oct / early Nov.
> 
> Then serious work on Irish Pub commences.


Let us know when you tap the first keg.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha, I've had it for a while now. I'm just hoping I still have it with me after lunch because I am meeting up with her again.


Another hotel room service rendezvous? ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another hotel room service rendezvous?


No, nothing so exciting.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Did you guys see the new Oris In House caliber 
120 hours of PR
10 year service interval
COSC verified 
30 anti magnetic component 
Silicium escape wheel and palet fork 
New watches on Oct 29









Rather impressive


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dog, Brother Mav posted this in the other thread. She's probably curvy enough for you, right?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Did you guys see the new Oris In House caliber
> 120 hours of PR
> 10 year service interval
> COSC verified
> ...


That is cool and an in house movement is exactly what Oris needs.

Looking forward to see the new watches.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Did you guys see the new Oris In House caliber
> 120 hours of PR
> 10 year service interval
> COSC verified
> ...


WOW - All very impressive stats! Looking forward to seeing the watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Did you guys see the new Oris In House caliber
> 120 hours of PR
> 10 year service interval
> COSC verified
> ...


Cool. Now to figure out which watch it'll be put into.

I thought it was funny to read that they got rid of the ball bearings for the rotor to increase longevity (which is the opposite of what Rolex has done going from 31xx to 32xx).



> One of Oris's fundamental ambitions with Calibre 400 was to eliminate problems before they occur. Oris's engineers identified that one of the most frequent issues with automatic mechanical movements concerns the ball-bearing system that allows the free-spinning oscillating weight (or rotor) to rotate. This is a critical element of an automatic watch - as the rotor spins, it generates power that's stored in the mainspring, which is housed in the barrel. *So we removed the ball bearing altogether and replaced it with a low-friction slide bearing system, in which a metal stud runs through a lubricated sleeve. *This is much less complex, highly efficient, and involves far less wear and tear, making it less prone to breakdowns.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Did you guys see the new Oris In House caliber
> 120 hours of PR
> 10 year service interval
> COSC verified
> ...


Yeah... I need to see which watches will have

Told a friend this is how capitalism works. ETA restricts supply and magic happens


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dog, Brother Mav posted this in the other thread. She's probably curvy enough for you, right?
> 
> View attachment 15501437


See you answered your earlier question.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Cool. Now to figure out which watch it'll be put into.
> 
> I thought it was funny to read that they got rid of the ball bearings for the rotor to increase longevity (which is the opposite of what Rolex has done going from 31xx to 32xx).


Yeah that is a bit odd but maybe there is more to it . I don't know but w a 10 year service free movement I would be willing to give them a shot . Question is how long does it on average take the Rolex 31 movements to mess up the rotor axle thingy? I am sure user usage of the watch would have an impact but on a average what is that timeline ? I know it is their Achilles heel but is it that big of a deal where you just swap for a new one.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Good to hear. Btw did you end up paying for that subscription? I hope prof pigskin is calling for GB to beat TB this coming week (#1 in power rankings this week... ya baby)


Let's just say I am 100% confident the raiders will make me a bunch of money this weekend


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> J


That'll be like watermelons!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Y'all aren't convincing me. Need more pics and gifs.


No, no, no. Not risking getting banned posting raunchy pictures


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If this won't convince you, you're gay just like BT.
> 
> View attachment 15500934


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody? Not a lot of posts lately...
> 
> View attachment 15500935


Everyone is at the other thread


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A day without Tiffany is a day without sunshine. Oh wait...
> 
> View attachment 15500947


You want to sell your Rolex collection?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Final inspection of horse barn today = passed.
> 
> Fencing is 99% done. Horses coming home late Oct / early Nov.
> 
> Then serious work on Irish Pub commences.


Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dog, Brother Mav posted this in the other thread. She's probably curvy enough for you, right?
> 
> View attachment 15501437


Absolutely! I was referring to curvy as fat but certainly not wanting chopsticks girl


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You want to sell your Rolex collection?


I might. Getting tired of the Polar, Explorer Mk II and the DJ 41. Waiting to see if I can get the new Kermit... 😏

But gonna keep this plus her blue brother.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of which...

Jman, you want a side of blue DJ41 with your Kermit?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Everyone is at the other thread


There's another thread?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Cool. Now to figure out which watch it'll be put into.
> 
> I thought it was funny to read that they got rid of the ball bearings for the rotor to increase longevity (which is the opposite of what Rolex has done going from 31xx to 32xx).


Based on my limited understanding, the axle/sleeve combo has less friction, but the ball bearing system is less prone to damage/dislodgement from shock. Akin to ball bearing mounts of tonearms on turntables, the trick for a ball-bearing system to work at it's best lies in the quality of the bearings - they need to be perfectly round and of identical sizes to yield maximum benefits without the drawbacks.

So for what it's worth the Rolex 32xx's rotor system should be more robust, if the bearings are manufactured to the tightest tolerance.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is not raunchy, right?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If you got it, flaunt it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'm bored.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I'm bored.
> 
> View attachment 15501773


Where's you get that shirt?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

on way home. right on zeit.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, no, no. Not risking getting banned posting raunchy pictures


i was curious what Mickey posted a few days ago. I missed it. He didnt get banned.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is not raunchy, right?
> 
> View attachment 15501757


Who is that? She's hot! Please forgive me for being old


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> There's another thread?


there's lots of threads


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If someone has a WG Daytona blue dial (116509) and wants to trade it with a Platona (116506), how much additional cash is fair? Both pre-owned full sets and assuming both in similar condition.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> If someone has a WG Daytona blue dial (116509) and wants to trade it with a Platona (116506), how much additional cash is fair? Both pre-owned full sets and assuming both in similar condition.


That is a PF question or J71


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is not raunchy, right?
> 
> View attachment 15501757


Don't think our Big Toe will take you to the woodshed for that one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> That is a PF question or J71


#nra but this time I did. Thinking same thing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> That is a PF question or J71


so PF has to come back to this thread if J71 wont provide an answer?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Let's just say I am 100% confident the raiders will make me a bunch of money this weekend


Lets hope that life doesn't imitate "art" and they all catch the "flu" by game time. But I'm sure if you lose, you can "hammer out" a payment plan.

BTW, where's @Gunnar_917?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> on way home. right on zeit.
> View attachment 15501798


Would you consider adopting a middle-aged son?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Le'Veon Bell signs a 1 year deal with the Chiefs!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> so PF has to come back to this thread if J71 wont provide an answer?


Yes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> There's another thread?


The one in the premium section


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you got it, flaunt it.
> 
> View attachment 15501761


Lucky man. I am sure it gives the old ticker a work out


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> If someone has a WG Daytona blue dial (116509) and wants to trade it with a Platona (116506), how much additional cash is fair? Both pre-owned full sets and assuming both in similar condition.


You could check prices on Chrono24?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Lets hope that life doesn't imitate "art" and they all catch the "flu" by game time. But I'm sure if you lose, you can "hammer out" a payment plan.
> 
> BTW, where's @Gunnar_917?


Time off


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you got it, flaunt it.
> 
> View attachment 15501761


Ralph Lauren?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Would you consider adopting a middle-aged son?


willing to do chores?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> willing to do chores?


Of course...DAD!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Where's you get that shirt?


Scotland


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Ralph Lauren?


Robert Kraft, owner of the Patriots.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Robert Kraft, owner of the Patriots.












Ole Ralph


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You could check prices on Chrono24?


maybe i should ask my adopted son to do this chore?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> DC is about as blue as you can possibly imagine, like cobalt glass blue. No voting representation in Congress, though.


Your blues and reds are confusing as our party colours are just the opposite 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sort of like your surface water markers. Here starboard green, there red. It’s almost like the US is the country down under. 


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Robert Kraft, owner of the Patriots.


Well she must be very happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Rejected by Ms Snoopy?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Based on my limited understanding, the axle/sleeve combo has less friction, but the ball bearing system is less prone to damage/dislodgement from shock. Akin to ball bearing mounts of tonearms on turntables, the trick for a ball-bearing system to work at it's best lies in the quality of the bearings - they need to be perfectly round and of identical sizes to yield maximum benefits without the drawbacks.
> 
> So for what it's worth the Rolex 32xx's rotor system should be more robust, if the bearings are manufactured to the tightest tolerance.


Something about reading balls and tighter tolerances hurts

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I'm bored.
> 
> View attachment 15501773


Your pussy is still eyeing your AP.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Le'Veon Bell signs a 1 year deal with the Chiefs!


That's great news. He needs to move to a better team. @sportura 's mogo isn't working for the Jets.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Of course...DAD!


Heard that line many times until work came a long and they did their usual vanishing act.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> *So we removed the ball bearing altogether and replaced it with a low-friction slide bearing system, in which a metal stud runs through a lubricated sleeve.*


So no balls, but plenty of lube. Brilliant solution! 
But won't the lube dries up?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> So no balls, but plenty of lube. Brilliant solution!
> But won't the lube dries up?


Balls and lube?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Balls and lube?


Right in the...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Right in the...


Ouch! Now we need to look after the head and polish it well.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ouch! Now we need to look after the head and polish it well.


Lol


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> maybe i should ask my adopted son to do this chore?


Pop, the real answer to your question is which one do you have (WG or the Platona, and who initiated the deal?)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sort of like your surface water markers. Here starboard green, there red. It's almost like the US is the country down under.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


When I was little, I learned from books that starboard is green (or blue) and port is red.

It's so ingrained that when I use my custom earplugs, which are marked to be red = right ear and blue = left, I instinctively want to put them in the wrong ears.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Grey rainy day, so we need this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This can't hurt either...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And Erin for good measure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice, no?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Grey rainy day, so we need this.
> 
> View attachment 15502313


Thanks for sharing! You got a Like just for that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This can't hurt either...
> 
> View attachment 15502318
> 
> ...


No, certainly not


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And Erin for good measure.
> 
> View attachment 15502329
> 
> ...


She can measure this...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice, no?
> 
> View attachment 15502340


Noice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gal approves


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice, no?
> 
> View attachment 15502340


Can't decide so I'll take both please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What to wear when the skies aren't blue...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Time off


time off soothes the soul.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What to wear when the skies aren't blue...
> 
> View attachment 15502523


Might be my favourite IWC.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What to wear when the skies aren't blue...
> 
> View attachment 15502523


I agree. Blue sky, temp 6C and mowed the lawn for the last time this year. All in all a good PO Friday.

And now to find our dog who is longer here 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Pop, the real answer to your question is which one do you have (WG or the Platona, and who initiated the deal?)


son, if you were paying attention during dinner, i lamented on how not buying the platona was one of my regrets. So am thinking: instead of giving you the WG blue, why not swap it (plus cash) for the platinum?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> son, if you were paying attention during dinner, i lamented on how not buying the platona was one of my regrets. So am thinking: instead of giving you the WG blue, why not swap it (plus cash) for the platinum?


Still a lot of words. Do I have this right? ---

Pongster has the WG Daytona now, and wants to swap it plus cash for a Platona.

Man, I'm torn. I like the blue dial you have now, and more or less admire the Platona for being crazy platinum... but I don't know if I actually _like_ the Platona's appearance better.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> son, if you were paying attention during dinner, i lamented on how not buying the platona was one of my regrets. So am thinking: instead of giving you the WG blue, why not swap it (plus cash) for the platinum?


Offer him an even swap, I mean it's YOU were talking about, pop...and you got Charisma!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Offer him an even swap, I mean it's YOU were talking about, pop...and you got Charisma!


i see you got your smarts from your mother. thank you son.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Still a lot of words. Do I have this right? ---
> 
> Pongster has the WG Daytona now, and wants to swap it plus cash for a Platona.
> 
> Man, I'm torn. I like the blue dial you have now, and more or less admire the Platona for being crazy platinum... but I don't know if I actually _like_ the Platona's appearance better.


not sure if it's a case of grass is greener on other side but when i saw a client with a platona, it awakened something in me.

i do prefer the blue and the bezel of the WG. But i guess the heft of the platinum is something else.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> not sure if it's a case of grass is greener on other side but when i saw a client with a platona, it awakened something in me.
> 
> i do prefer the blue and the bezel of the WG. *But i guess the heft of the platinum is something else.*


It's heavier than a Big Mac, if that's what you want.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> not sure if it's a case of grass is greener on other side but when i saw a client with a platona, it awakened something in me.
> 
> i do prefer the blue and the bezel of the WG. But i guess the heft of the platinum is something else.


GF

Is it because the Platona is platinum, or because you like its shade of blue (and chocolate bezel) better?

This kinda goes into "does the logo on the dial make a watch more attractive?"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Is it because the Platona is platinum, or because you like its shade of blue (and chocolate bezel) better?
> 
> This kinda goes into "does the logo on the dial make a watch more attractive?"


i dont think the logo thing is apt since both have same logo.

that said, the dial of the platona looks green to me. Inside the store.

but when i saw it outside on somebody else's wrist, i see why it's called icy blue. And the brown was not so brown.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> *i dont think the logo thing is apt since both have same logo.*
> 
> that said, the dial of the platona looks green to me. Inside the store.
> 
> but when i saw it outside on somebody else's wrist, i see why it's called icy blue. And the brown was not so brown.


Right, that's why I said "kinda", as in this case I was wondering if the blue-on-brown seemed "better" because it was on platinum; and would the colors be as nice if they were on gold or steel instead.

And I'm saying this as I believe I would 100% go for an ice blue dial on a platinum Rolex, partly because I like it and partly because I want to differentiate the watch from gold and steel.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Have only seen the Platona on a couple clients' wrists twice and it's no doubt a very nice watch. But I'd be kidding myself to even comment on the darn thing as that kind of money on a Rolex is WAY out of my league.

Spending that on a car is one thing but a watch needs to be way better than a Daytona for me to even consider spending that sort of money.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I’ve seen the Platona in person, on the wrist (i.e., not in a boutique, but “in the wild”) up close and it is a gorgeous watch. The colors work so well together. Definitely a grail piece and not a watch that I think could be worn daily or for all occasions.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> not sure if it's a case of grass is greener on other side but when i saw a client with a platona, it awakened something in me.
> 
> i do prefer the blue and the bezel of the WG. But i guess the heft of the platinum is something else.


If she was good looking the "awakening" might not have been due to her watch 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> If she was good looking the "awakening" might not have been due to her watch
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Tea bag?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally got to Day 3 of the Barrett hearings and I gotta admit I got a lot of Senator Ben Sasse's exchange with ACB. He basically held a graduate seminar on the underlying assumptions of the Constitution and framework of the First Amendment. Great stuff!

I think he would gotten an easy "A" from her if he was in her class. (Sorry, SaMaster.)

In fact, I think she would have done him on the floor of the Senate if she had the chance...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Finally got to Day 3 of the Barrett hearings and I gotta admit I got a lot of Senator Ben Sasse's exchange with ACB. He basically held a graduate seminar on the underlying assumptions of the Constitution and framework of the First Amendment. Great stuff!
> 
> I think he would gotten an easy A from her if he was in her class. (Sorry, SaMaster.)
> 
> ...


No offense taken, he is a senator and I was a first semester law student haha


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> But I'd be kidding myself to even comment on the darn thing as that kind of money on a Rolex is WAY out of my league.


I'll comment on ANYthing no matter if I'll ever buy it or not. Closest thing to a Platona I've been able to handle was a platinum D-D and that thing was silly heavy. But, hey, it would match my wedding ring.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Lets hope that life doesn't imitate "art" and they all catch the "flu" by game time. But I'm sure if you lose, you can "hammer out" a payment plan.
> 
> BTW, where's @Gunnar_917?


He's on a road trip, made him promise to visit the sun sphere


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Can I borrow a feeling?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Annnd leaving for work this morning the car sounded LOUD. 








Someone tried swiping our catalytic converter. Apparently there has been a rash of thefts in my city (over 40).

So the CRV is at the mechanic...a different one because the guy putting the new engine in the truck isn't returning phone calls.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Can I borrow a feeling?


Just in time for the holidays.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Got our old peoples flu **** yesterday if I didn't mention.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll comment on ANYthing no matter if I'll ever buy it or not. Closest thing to a Platona I've been able to handle was a platinum D-D and that thing was silly heavy. But, hey, it would match my wedding ring.


You know when I first got the Black Bay I thought it was bigger than my wrist could carry, but after living with it for a few years the heft is no longer felt. Now it feels substantial and not in an overwhelming way.

First hand experience counts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^I apparently type shyte so much it's my autocorrect for shot.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You know when I first got the Black Bay I thought it was bigger than my wrist could carry, but after living with it for a few years the heft is no longer felt. Now it feels substantial and not in an overwhelming way.
> 
> First hand experience counts.


Or your wrist and hand are numb now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> ^I apparently type shyte so much it's my autocorrect for shot.


Shyt is no longer on autocorrect list on my phone.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Or your wrist and hand are numb now.


Hand is numb from something else...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Hand is numb from something else...


Godfrey

On that note...time for bed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My days work while wearing timex


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Got our old peoples flu **** yesterday if I didn't mention.


going to get my not so old flu shot next week.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Voted today. 

Smooth experience, not very long lines , no one tried to intimidate me ;-)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"If we stay away from each other, do you think people will suspect anything?"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Voted today.
> 
> Smooth experience, not very long lines , no one tried to intimidate me ;-)


Only 5 in front of us yesterday. A Democrat running for office handed me a vote for him card clearly in violation as I was in the bldg close to machines. I felt intimidated so I voted for his opponent. 

Flu shot paperwork took almost as long. Our ballots were completely old school. Fill in the circles no Russians anywhere.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "If we stay away from each other, do you think people will suspect anything?"
> 
> View attachment 15502931


Is that Greta? A Nobel peace prize nominee meeting?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Just in time for the holidays.
> View attachment 15502847


This cd is a family album. Maybe single people listen to it, I don't know. And frankly I don't want to know, it's a market I can do without


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> This cd is a family album. Maybe single people listen to it, I don't know. And frankly I don't want to know, it's a market I can do without


Lol, that's how the cracker crumbles.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Lol, that's how the cracker crumbles.


Godfrey.

All this computer hacking is making me thirsty.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "If we stay away from each other, do you think people will suspect anything?"
> 
> View attachment 15502931


Was that the day of ACB's ceremony? I'm wondering if I read about that pastor/priest/imam next to Sasse. If it's who I think it is, he also tested positive.








Greg Laurie Tests Positive for COVID-19


The pastor and evangelical adviser says he doesn’t know if he was infected at last week’s event.




www.christianitytoday.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> On that note...time for bed.


Looks like you're turning in early.

Ah, never mind. Those were the days, literally.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My days work while wearing timex
> View attachment 15502913


Do you save the innards for pumpkin pie?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> My days work while wearing timex
> View attachment 15502913


Magnificent


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SBGE201 for sale 
SLA019 for sale 
Wife has put the foot down can only get Rs going forward or maybe Omega at a severe discount


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Is that Greta? A Nobel peace prize nominee meeting?


Yes. Yes, it is.

And that's the King of Sweden in the middle there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Was that the day of ACB's ceremony? I'm wondering if I read about that pastor/priest/imam next to Sasse. If it's who I think it is, he also tested positive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, that's John Jenkins, the president of Notre Dame, but yes, he did catch CV there...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> SBGE201 for sale
> SLA019 for sale
> Wife has put the foot down can only get Rs going forward or maybe Omega at a severe discount


Yeah, that's easy for her to say; she's already got hers...

Hey, wait a minute. You want an Explorer, Polar or blue DJ41? Bundled discounts apply...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Idle hands...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, that's easy for her to say; she's already got hers...
> 
> Hey, wait a minute. You want an Explorer, Polar or blue DJ41? Bundled discounts apply...


If I brought in three I would get shot and I already have the polar


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> time off soothes the soul.


Yeah, agreed


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Annnd leaving for work this morning the car sounded LOUD.
> View attachment 15502841
> 
> Someone tried swiping our catalytic converter. Apparently there has been a rash of thefts in my city (over 40).
> ...


That's crap. Happens here in Australia too. They can only sell these things for $100 or so but cause $1,500 in repair bills. Scum.

Mate. I feel your pain.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Have only seen the Platona on a couple clients' wrists twice and it's no doubt a very nice watch. But I'd be kidding myself to even comment on the darn thing as that kind of money on a Rolex is WAY out of my league.
> 
> Spending that on a car is one thing but a watch needs to be way better than a Daytona for me to even consider spending that sort of money.


I have handled a platona with the baguette dial in my AD. It's a nice watch, very heavy and beautiful but not for me. Yes, way too expensive for me to justify the spend but I didn't think it was practical at all. Can't see the time and the dial was just too busy. If I wanted a man jewellery, I would have just bought a $10k gold chain.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> snip..
> 
> In fact, I think she would have done him on the floor of the Senate if she had the chance...
> 
> View attachment 15502739


She's looking at him with those lovingly eyes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> He's on a road trip, made him promise to visit the sun sphere


Big road trip?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nope, that's John Jenkins, the president of Notre Dame, but yes, he did catch CV there...


Ah, ok. Yeah, they all look alike. Hope he ends up okay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Hand is numb from something else...


Wife pinched your arm for saying something wrong during dinner?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> On that note...time for bed.


I want to smack those bon bons


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My days work while wearing timex
> View attachment 15502913


No Rolex pumpkin?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Idle hands...
> 
> View attachment 15503256


I hate it when people lean forward to talk. I have a 1m invisible space and feel uncomfortable if someone steps into my exclusion zone. I step backwards and pray they don't step forward, which they always do.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> SBGE201 for sale
> SLA019 for sale
> Wife has put the foot down can only get Rs going forward or maybe Omega at a severe discount


Smart wife.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I hate it when people lean forward to talk. I have a 1m invisible space and feel uncomfortable if someone steps into my exclusion zone.


Especially if they're COVID-positive, which he was (is)...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still bored...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's see if this helps...










Yeah, it does.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

So does this!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Which one of you bought these out??? I've been saving up... 
*Ultimate Rolex Daytona*
Regular price$4,350









Ultimate Rolex Daytona


Please note: This item will ship int 2-3 weeks. Our Take Pucci Papaleo can be considered one of, if not the, most influential man in the world of vintage Daytonas. Decades of study and scholarship amongst the finest Rolex collectors in the world have given Papaleo a wealth of knowledge...




shop.hodinkee.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Or your wrist and hand are numb now.



What's he been doing?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Hand is numb from something else...


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> SBGE201 for sale
> SLA019 for sale
> Wife has put the foot down can only get Rs going forward or maybe Omega at a severe discount


Poor you!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Which one of you bought these out??? I've been saving up...
> *Ultimate Rolex Daytona*
> Regular price$4,350
> 
> ...


Hold on , 4350 bucks for a book?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Poor you!


Got to be honest I am tired of big a&& watches too and the sla019 is too thick and heavy as hell on bracelet.
The GS is awesome but the shiny hard to read sapphire bezel in the sun bugs me . Lovey watch though and uber comfortable to wear .

I know no one asked why but whatev


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Only 5 in front of us yesterday. A Democrat running for office handed me a vote for him card clearly in violation as I was in the bldg close to machines. I felt intimidated so I voted for his opponent.
> 
> Flu shot paperwork took almost as long. Our ballots were completely old school. Fill in the circles no Russians anywhere.


Bet you were real intimidated 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Got to be honest I am tired of big a&& watches too and the sla019 is too thick and heavy as hell on bracelet.
> The GS is awesome but the shiny hard to read sapphire bezel in the sun bugs me . Lovey watch though and uber comfortable to wear .
> 
> I know no one asked why but whatev


Yeah, much as I liked my Sla017, I just couldn't wear it day to day. And the bracelet bugged me. My big watch that I can wear comfortably is my Pam 005, so it's my only big watch now.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I really like this piece for a cheap beater. Specs for the price is pretty unheard of.
















ARAGON Divemaster Automatic NH36


ARAGON Divemaster Automatic NH36



www.aragonwatch.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Especially if they're COVID-positive, which he was (is)...


Damn


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So does this!
> 
> View attachment 15503421


Anytime


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I really like this piece for a cheap beater. Specs for the price is pretty unheard of.
> View attachment 15503516
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they make good watches. Value for money


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, they make good watches. Value for money


It's pretty much a customized Seiko for less than a Seiko. Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, 200meters, NH36.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I really like this piece for a cheap beater. Specs for the price is pretty unheard of.
> View attachment 15503516
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Do you save the innards for pumpkin pie?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Well my gson saves all the seeds for him and his daddy. These are not really cooking pumpkins. But a tradition has developed where the gson saves the innards referred to as goo and chases Mrs BT around the yard and tosses them on her. They both get so tickled they have to stop. He now considers this one of the best days of the year. Mrs BT dresses for the occasion. They now refer to this as national goo day. I stay above the fray by being the carver.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> SBGE201 for sale
> SLA019 for sale
> Wife has put the foot down can only get Rs going forward or maybe Omega at a severe discount


Define severe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, that's easy for her to say; she's already got hers...
> 
> Hey, wait a minute. You want an Explorer, Polar or blue DJ41? Bundled discounts apply...


Just curious as I have one... What's explorer worth?

I'm weakening on my 114060 but I think everyone here has one already.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Idle hands...
> 
> View attachment 15503256


Or please just one kiss.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, ok. Yeah, they all look alike. Hope he ends up okay.


Not very pc.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No Rolex pumpkin?


All I could manage free hand. My gson spec was


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Bet you were real intimidated 😉


Horrified... I mean there might have been CV19 on that card.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Horrified... I mean there might have been CV19 on that card.


He thought you were a friendly because you were wearing a mask.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Hold on , 4350 bucks for a book?


Yeahbut it's got box n papers


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> He thought you were a friendly because you were wearing a mask.


Funny... We all had to wear a mask but hey no picture Id required anyway.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Right, that's why I said "kinda", as in this case I was wondering if the blue-on-brown seemed "better" because it was on platinum; and would the colors be as nice if they were on gold or steel instead.
> 
> And I'm saying this as I believe I would 100% go for an ice blue dial on a platinum Rolex, partly because I like it and partly because I want to differentiate the watch from gold and steel.


when i tried it on a few years back and passed on it









the premise really is, i want to have and wear a platinum rolex with bracelet.

options among current collection are the platona and the DD you like.

the DD is nice but i prefer my DD in YG and with a fluted bezel. Just quintessential rolex for me.

hence i keep going back to the platona. No other choice. But two things hold me back. I have the WG already (easy solution, trade for it) and i dont want two Daytonas in my stash. And i cant get over the fact that i could have gotten it cheaper (discount off MSRP) if i didnt pass on it years ago.

anyway, first world problems (even if i am in the third world). Have a few years to sort it out. Who knows, maybe rolex comes up with another platinum watch that's much better.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Define severe.


40% or better


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Big road trip?


Yes, he's headed to the world's fair to get a wig. It's very important


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> 40% or better


Pretty severe course you will lose money on resale.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeahbut it's got box n papers


Yeah I don't even know what to say but 4350 dollars seems simply insane to me but hey if you can I guess ....makes the travel clock a bargain.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Pretty severe course you will lose money on resale.


So here are my thoughts of the day

Tired of losing cash on watches . I don't buy to make $ but I sure as hell don't like to lose money . Another reason I don't gamble
Tired of anything >42mm (use to say I could handle 45 well I can't )
Tired of heavy as hell watches
Tired of crap bracelet (looking at you Marine Master)
Tired of a lot of things


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^pondering on that


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Le'Veon Bell signs a 1 year deal with the Chiefs!


Good luck with that! I hope they made the Jets pay his salary.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Annnd leaving for work this morning the car sounded LOUD.
> View attachment 15502841
> 
> Someone tried swiping our catalytic converter. Apparently there has been a rash of thefts in my city (over 40).
> ...


Wow, that really sucks.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "If we stay away from each other, do you think people will suspect anything?"
> 
> View attachment 15502931


Chris Christie said today that he was in intensive care for seven days. He got Remdesivir and the Eli Lilly monoclonal antibody cocktail.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> when i tried it on a few years back and passed on it
> View attachment 15503651
> 
> 
> ...


To me it seems like the most readable iteration of Daytona, not to mention the best-looking.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> To me it seems like the most readable iteration of Daytona, not to mention the best-looking.


they say the dial color resembled PN's eye color and the bezel color his hair.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Yes, he's headed to the world's fair to get a wig. It's very important


I hear they have some NOS models from the 1982 Worlds Fair. They can prob drop by JMans house too. Does he live in Knoxville?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This is a message from our patron super hero.






I think she looks more beautiful now than ever. I could watch her all day and that laughter is so infectious.

Afa Alech 

This is for you brother @Merv


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is a message from our patron super hero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've been Waiting for Gadot


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Along way from my birth place and Eglin's white sands. At 60N winters coming soon (snow forecasted for Tuesday)










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes. Yes, it is.
> 
> And that's the King of Sweden in the middle there.


King of Sweden. Funny 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i've been Waiting for Gadot


See? I learnt a few new words today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> See? I learnt a few new words today.


and looks like i will be waiting forever


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BonyWrists said:


> Wow, that really sucks.


We were able to get it welded back together (the mechanic said it was amazing how clean the cut was) for $270 (they also beefed up the attempted cuts in front of the CC).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> We were able to get it welded back together (the mechanic said it was amazing how clean the cut was) for $270 (they also beefed up the attempted cuts in front of the CC).


The thieves must have been spooked otherwise these thefts take less than 5 mins. The use an electric saw or axe grinder to cut the fore and aft of the catalytic converter and make off with the unit.

Scumbags. Now it costs you $270 for some idiots greed. I hope you will now park your car somewhere safer as they'll be back once they realise how easy it was to make the cut on your car.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok they sound like a condom brand but decent looking w Nautilus look


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The thieves must have been spooked otherwise these thefts take less than 5 mins. The use an electric saw or axe grinder to cut the fore and aft of the catalytic converter and make off with the unit.
> 
> Scumbags. Now it costs you $270 for some idiots greed. I hope you will now park your car somewhere safer as they'll be back once they realise how easy it was to make the cut on your car.


I think it was our dogs barking that spooked them-that and we do live on a busy street. We will park farther up the drive way between the retaining walls making it harder to get under the car, and where our cameras will have better coverage.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's gorgeous here today. Let's do a little happy dance.


----------



## sappie66Fiancé (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey boys! I'm new here but not new to watches! Has anyone seen my lover boy @Sappie66 around????
Hey... @Panerol Forte!!! I've heard a lot about you!!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

sappie66Fiancé said:


> Hey boys! I'm new here but not new to watches! Has anyone seen my lover boy @Sappie66 around????
> Hey... @Panerol Forte!!! I've heard a lot about you!!!


Hum 

Is this a trap


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Hum
> 
> Is this a trap


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sappie66Fiancé said:


> Hey boys! I'm new here but not new to watches! Has anyone seen my lover boy @Sappie66 around????
> Hey... @Panerol Forte!!! I've heard a lot about you!!!


Umm.... hi honey...


----------



## sappie66Fiancé (Oct 17, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Umm.... hi honey...


🥰 hi honey...did you know they have rings too?! I thought just watches!!!!





__





Engagement Rings | Tiffany & Co.


The superlative beauty of Tiffany engagement rings is the result of our exacting standards and obsession with creating the world's most beautiful diamonds.




www.tiffany.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Bro Sap you ought to be freaked out now!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's gorgeous here today. Let's do a little happy dance.
> 
> View attachment 15504326


Noice. 

I like happy dance


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Hum
> 
> Is this a trap


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sappie66Fiancé said:


> Hey boys! I'm new here but not new to watches! Has anyone seen my lover boy @Sappie66 around????
> Hey... @Panerol Forte!!! I've heard a lot about you!!!


Sporty? Is that you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Bro Sap you ought to be freaked out now!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Bro Sap you ought to be freaked out now!


Oh, believe me, I am!


----------



## sappie66Fiancé (Oct 17, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, believe me, I am!


Your so siIlly one of the things I love about you and why I want to spend the rest of my life with you. My mom always said "marry a guy that makes you laugh"....hey it's gong to be 12° lets go for a bike ride!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Bro Sap you ought to be freaked out now!


Now this is an interesting turn of events...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> I hear they have some NOS models from the 1982 Worlds Fair. They can prob drop by JMans house too. Does he live in Knoxville?


Yes I'm sending a courier there now


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sappie66Fiancé said:


> Your so siIlly one of the things I love about you and why I want to spend the rest of my life with you. My mom always said "marry a guy that makes you laugh"....hey it's gong to be 12° lets go for a bike ride!


You has me sweating for a bit there, but you have exposed yourself as an imposter! Haha.

*whew! 

So now that we got that out of the way, tell me about yourself? . Got any bikini pics?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sappie66Fiancé said:


> Hey boys! I'm new here but not new to watches! Has anyone seen my lover boy @Sappie66 around????
> Hey... @Panerol Forte!!! I've heard a lot about you!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You has me sweating for a bit there, but you have exposed yourself as an imposter! Haha.
> 
> *whew!
> 
> So now that we got that out of the way, tell me about yourself? . Got any bikini pics?


It's probably @Pongster


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's probably @Pongster


Should we start calling him Jokester?


----------



## sappie66Fiancé (Oct 17, 2020)

@Sappie66 I need a Premium membership please honey!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The thieves must have been spooked otherwise these thefts take less than 5 mins. The use an electric saw or axe grinder to cut the fore and aft of the catalytic converter and make off with the unit.
> 
> Scumbags. Now it costs you $270 for some idiots greed. I hope you will now park your car somewhere safer as they'll be back once they realise how easy it was to make the cut on your car.


Reason I like garages.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's probably @Pongster


cant take credit for somebody else's superb work


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You has me sweating for a bit there, but you have exposed yourself as an imposter! Haha.
> 
> *whew!
> 
> So now that we got that out of the way, tell me about yourself? . Got any bikini pics?


Well I was going to suggest you 2 go to other thread and get a room. But now I'm curious. We can't discuss banning but...


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> You has me sweating for a bit there, but you have exposed yourself as an imposter! Haha.
> 
> *whew!
> 
> So now that we got that out of the way, tell me about yourself? . Got any bikini pics?


I have a feeling you'll regret that request.

As a reminder folks, from our rules: _1. Members must limit their registration to one account. Multiple accounts can be removed without notice._

And from our Terms of Use: _You may not: Use the Web Site to impersonate any person or entity, or falsely state or otherwise misrepresent your affiliation with a person or entity._


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Well I was going to suggest you 2 go to other thread and get a room. But now I'm curious. We can't discuss banning but...


Gf

CMSgt Bo kinda eliminated my curiosity but I hope both accounts banned.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> CMSgt Bo kinda eliminated my curiosity but I hope both accounts banned.


there are two sappiefiance accounts?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Good luck with that! I hope they made the Jets pay his salary.


Looking forward to seeing play behind a good offense line.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ok they sound like a condom brand but decent looking w Nautilus look


I thought the Ms said stand back and stand by when it comes to non Rolexes.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sappie66Fiancé said:


> Hey boys! I'm new here but not new to watches! Has anyone seen my lover boy @Sappie66 around????
> Hey... @Panerol Forte!!! I've heard a lot about you!!!


Soon she'll be posting one of your Rolexes 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Umm.... hi honey...


Oh boy


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Still POing










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

sappie66Fiancé said:


> hi honey...did you know they have rings too?! I thought just watches!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice that is like my wife's ring


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought the Ms said stand back and stand by when it comes to non Rolexes.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Trust me I ain't buying it and I even returned the jacket I had bought


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok what just happened?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Hum
> 
> Is this a trap


Whoever it is, they learned how to type acçèñtß


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Ok what just happened?


I'm thinking it was a lighthearted joke by someone who wasn't aware of the 2 account rule. And no, it was not me.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm thinking it was a lighthearted joke by someone who wasn't aware of the 2 account rule. And no, it was not me.


So couldn't one have the same IP address w two in a household or more digging watches ???


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm thinking it was a* lighthearted joke *by someone who wasn't aware of the 2 account rule. And no, it was not me.


This ^ 2.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> So couldn't one have the same IP address w two in a household or more digging watches ???


Yeah, that's how Mrs. Jman wound up with a BLRO.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So couldn't one have the same IP address w two in a household or more digging watches ???


I'm sure if that happened, it could be explained to and vetted by the mods and I'm sure it would be ok. This was clearly someone messing around, and was pretty funny. I just find it hard to believe that one of our ranks would risk a ban doing something they knew was wrong just for a laugh. So my belief is they were unaware of the rule.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still bored.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Why it's good to be a rock star.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm sure if that happened, it could be explained to and vetted by the mods and I'm sure it would be ok. This was clearly someone messing around, and was pretty funny. I just find it hard to believe that one of our ranks would risk a ban doing something they knew was wrong just for a laugh. So my belief is they were unaware of the rule.


Most likely


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why it's good to be a rock star.
> 
> View attachment 15504669


It is called MONEY


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm sure if that happened, it could be explained to and vetted by the mods and I'm sure it would be ok.


No! No! I've already told Mrs. BSF that there can be only one member per IP address/family and the site has super-sophisticated verification procedures.

Sheesh, whaddaya trying to do here, dude?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No! No! I've already told Mrs. BSF that there can be only one member per IP address/family and the site has super-sophisticated verification procedures.
> 
> Sheesh, whaddaya trying to do here, dude?


Sorry, I never explored the full ramifications of that statement...extremely reckless of me!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> It is called MONEY


I think they've been married for over 35 yrs...

She must have great genes.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

It's Seiko Saturday at SeaWorld!










P. S. I don't like it that these big-ass smart mammals gotta do this show but while they do we will show the kids.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think they've been married for over 35 yrs...
> 
> She must have great genes.


Yeah ans it was MONEY 35 years ago


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> It's Seiko Saturday at SeaWorld!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This right here!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sappie66Fiancé said:


> @Sappie66 I need a Premium membership please honey!


To send bikini pics? I don't think so!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I have a feeling you'll regret that request.
> 
> As a reminder folks, from our rules: _1. Members must limit their registration to one account. Multiple accounts can be removed without notice._
> 
> And from our Terms of Use: _You may not: Use the Web Site to impersonate any person or entity, or falsely state or otherwise misrepresent your affiliation with a person or entity._


I was wondering when you'd weigh in posting exactly what you just did. Nothing like an OoO jokester. Might you bend the rules for the offending party just this one time, or no exceptions to the rules? Glad it ain't me but really funny event nonetheless.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why it's good to be a rock star.
> 
> View attachment 15504669


Looks like he's holding on to her to stop from falling over.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm thinking it was a lighthearted joke by someone who wasn't aware of the 2 account rule. And no, it was not me.


Is it a lighthearted joke when it has really messed with my head?!?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Ok what just happened?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Man, the e-bike thing has just completely changed my view on biking. I no longer want to end the ride. I got up to 14 miles today and was considering doing another 14. But the wife and I are going tomorrow to NY to ride a rail trail (I think around 30 miles we are planning to do) so I wanted to save my butt for that.

There was a bunch of wind this morning and it was cold. But a set of gloves and the e-assist got me having a blast.

What a revelation. This is a heavily trafficked bike trail in North Jersey. I live around 25 minutes from it or so depending and I highly recommend it to anyone that rides in the area.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This ^ 2.


@CMSgt Bo I confess. BSF is the culprit.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> P. S. *I don't like it *that these big-ass smart mammals gotta do this show but while they do we will show the kids.


Me neither, but as my sister explained to her daughter (who once asked at the zoo, "...why are they all in cages?"), if being able to experience these animals firsthand helps the kids to appreciate them better, then it's basically necessary.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> It's Seiko Saturday at SeaWorld!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Years ago when our kids were young we took them to an aquarium in Seattle or Vancouver. We were so impressed to see two Killer whales mating, until the guide told everyone that it was two males. The room emptied in less than a minute 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Is it a lighthearted joke when it has really messed with my head?!?


Stands alone as the funniest thing I've seen on any forum. Ever.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I was wondering when you'd weigh in posting exactly what you just did. Nothing like an OoO jokester. Might you bend the rules for the offending party just this one time, or no exceptions to the rules? Glad it ain't me but really funny event nonetheless.


Was it someone we know?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Was it someone we know?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Whoever is the guilty party is deserving of a lifetime Premium Membership. Funniest gag I've seen in a long time. Maybe the only one not rolling over on the floor laughing might be our boy Bro Sap.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Years ago when our kids were young we took them to an aquarium in Seattle or Vancouver. We were so impressed to see two Killer whales mating, until the guide told everyone that it was two males. The room emptied in less than a minute
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Are you surprised? Both Seattle and Vancouver have large communities of homosexuals. NTTAWWT


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Years ago when our kids were young we took them to an aquarium in Seattle or Vancouver. We were so impressed to see two Killer whales mating, until the guide told everyone that it was two males. The room emptied in less than a minute
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Reminds me of the time we saw a gorilla at the zoo in Portland OR. The gorilla was all majestic-like, holding court in a large enclosure with other lesser primates. As it sat there, it defecated into its hand then ate it. Cleared the room in less than a minute too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Whoever is the guilty party is deserving of a lifetime Premium Membership. Funniest gag I've seen in a long time. Maybe the only one not rolling over on the floor laughing might be our boy Bro Sap.


Oh no, I had a tremendous laugh, after I ran out of tears.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh no, I had a tremendous laugh, after I ran out of tears.


Actually took me awhile to realize it was a gag and not your lady friend who's partial to your BLNR. I suspect even our Big Toe appreciated the humor.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is a message from our patron super hero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro Dawg...what a smile mate...she is just perfecto.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

In lieu of a Tiffauxny blue OP, I got this today.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> CMSgt Bo kinda eliminated my curiosity but I hope both accounts banned.


LOL. Nigerian scammer? Hahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why it's good to be a rock star.
> 
> View attachment 15504669


Absolutely!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you surprised? Both Seattle and Vancouver have large communities of homosexuals. NTTAWWT


So, if I move to Seattle or Vancouver, I will be able to find lots and lots of single, sexually frustrated women who need a man??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, if I move to Seattle or Vancouver, I will be able to find lots and lots of single, sexually frustrated women who need a man??


Um...sure. Let's go drinking, I'll be your wingman.

We good Dog?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wait a minute!!!

I think it was Mickey. His account has also been banned.

Crap.

Nice knowing you Mickey. Take care ol' pal.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Was it someone we know?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


^^^ see my post


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Whoever is the guilty party is deserving of a lifetime Premium Membership. Funniest gag I've seen in a long time. Maybe the only one not rolling over on the floor laughing might be our boy Bro Sap.


I think it was Mickey. He was banned as well.

Fact that Sarge came here to warn us is that it was one of the regulars. Otherwise he would have just banned that person like any Nigerian prince that opens an account


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Um...sure. Let's go drinking, I'll be your wingman.
> 
> We good Dog?


It might become limp from too much action


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> CMSgt Bo kinda eliminated my curiosity but I hope both accounts banned.


Yup. Sappie66fiancée and Mickey got banned last night when I went to bed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think it was Mickey. He was banned as well.
> 
> Fact that Sarge came here to warn us is that it was one of the regulars. Otherwise he would have just banned that person like any Nigerian prince that opens an account


Uh oh. Rules are rules but hate to hear that anyhow. That gag really had me going for awhile. Sap too.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait a minute!!!
> 
> I think it was Mickey. His account has also been banned.
> 
> ...


Well that blows 
Mickey ......


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Gentlemen!
I am thankful to report that I got a second chance for which I am and grateful! @Sappie66 I meant no harm!
I promise...I have now read the rules. Finally Thank You to the Mods...

Sorry guys! I should have waited until everyone finished my eulogies...but too happy to report the good news.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Gentlemen!
> I am thankful to report that I got a second chance for which I am and grateful! @Sappie66 I meant to harm!
> I promise...I have now read the rules. Finally Thank You to the Mods...
> 
> Sorry guys! I should have waited until everyone finished my eulogies...but too happy to report the good news.


Wisely, you must use your second chance.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Gentlemen!
> I am thankful to report that I got a second chance for which I am and grateful! @Sappie66 I meant to harm!
> I promise...I have now read the rules. Finally Thank You to the Mods...
> 
> Sorry guys! I should have waited until everyone finished my eulogies...but too happy to report the good news.


Glad all's well that ends well! You're only OoO guy to get caned/canned and awarded metal of funniest gag all same afternoon.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wisely, you must use your second chance.
> 
> View attachment 15505040


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Gentlemen!
> I am thankful to report that I got a second chance for which I am and grateful! @Sappie66 I meant no harm!
> I promise...I have now read the rules. Finally Thank You to the Mods...
> 
> Sorry guys! I should have waited until everyone finished my eulogies...but too happy to report the good news.


For the record, I was never fooled!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> For the record, I was never fooled!


Honestly I figured you of all people weren't...LOL Sorry!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> For the record, I was never fooled!


And here I was wondering who you'd be naming prominently in your suicide note? Or homicide note?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


>


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Honestly I figured you of all people weren't...LOL Sorry!!!


Haha, I appreciate you risking a ban for such good humor!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Is it a lighthearted joke when it has really messed with my head?!?


No that would graduate into a great joke. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Watched an old school tractor/belt driven saw mill today. Pretty sweet.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Btw, any of our Aussie bros got an opal hook-up? Saw sooo many beautiful ones today and the seller at the stall said 95% of the world's opals come from Australia. The Mrs dropped several hints in re Christmas.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15505048
> 
> 
> Watched an old school tractor/belt driven saw mill today. Pretty sweet.


MY GOD MAN. That is scary...I thought that only existed so Batman could be tied to it on the 1970's tv show! LOL


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Gentlemen!
> I am thankful to report that I got a second chance for which I am and grateful! @Sappie66 I meant no harm!
> I promise...I have now read the rules. Finally Thank You to the Mods...
> 
> Sorry guys! I should have waited until everyone finished my eulogies...but too happy to report the good news.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Me neither, but as my sister explained to her daughter (who once asked at the zoo, "...why are they all in cages?"), if being able to experience these animals firsthand helps the kids to appreciate them better, then it's basically necessary.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Btw, any of our Aussie bros got an opal hook-up? Saw sooo many beautiful ones today and the seller at the stall said 95% of the world's opals come from Australia. The Mrs dropped several hints in re Christmas.


Yes, you're right. But the best persons to tell you that would be bro @Krish47 since he lives in Queensland and they have a big Opal industry there. We're all about gold, iron and diamonds here.

Here's a link about Australian Opals Opal | Geoscience Australia


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> Thanks Bro Dawg...what a smile mate...she is just perfecto.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, if I move to Seattle or Vancouver, I will be able to find lots and lots of single, sexually frustrated women who need a man??


Didn't work for me in San Francisco. 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15505048
> 
> 
> Watched an old school tractor/belt driven saw mill today. Pretty sweet.


Was Mrs. IT operating that too?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Didn't work for me in San Francisco.


That's because all the women moved out and you're left with lots of single, sexually frustrated men....


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

I've been away for awhile. What ever happened to that guy sportura? A bit of a JO but so entertaining  loved his posts


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pharm_D said:


> I've been away for awhile. What ever happened to that guy sportura? A bit of a JO but so entertaining  loved his posts











He left OoO for greener pastures


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

5959HH said:


> He left OoO for greener pastures


Ah makes sense. Retired on top.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Didn't work for me in San Francisco.


Don't go to the gay bars.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pharm_D said:


> Ah makes sense. Retired on top.


That's what we let him think.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pharm_D said:


> Ah makes sense. Retired on top.


Open to interpretation. I'm told he still lurks but never posts.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

To our Aussie Brothers: You guys have any idea as to when you'll be open to tourists again? Mrs. BSF wants to spend a ton of time there.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> That's what we let him think.




It was all in good fun, imo. I remember when OOO first started it was pretty aggressive around here but I think everyone lightened up a bit


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Open to interpretation. I'm told he still lurks but never posts.


Like a snake in the grass, keep the lawn cut


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pharm_D said:


> It was all in good fun, imo. I remember when OOO first started it was pretty aggressive around here but I think everyone lightened up a bit


As long as we stay out of politics.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> As long as we stay out of politics.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


>


Nice pants


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Forgot to mention that I was about 5 seconds away from stepping on this Tuesday


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Forgot to mention that I was about 5 seconds away from stepping on this Tuesday


YIKES!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


Thanks! Once I got banned I felt like McConaughey in Interstellar...did anyone see their Hamilton act weird or their books move???

I cleared my cache and watched but couldn't post...it was so scary! LOL

Second photo was me watching @5959HH posting this...with tears streaming down my face.... 😂 
















*







*


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was Mrs. IT operating that too?


Nope, she was with two of our lil nieces (4 & 2) petting cows & draft horses. Although when we got hime she changed out a GFI electrical outlet. I made her spaghetti


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Thanks! Once I got banned I felt like McConaughey in Interstellar...did anyone see their Hamilton act weird or their books move???
> 
> I cleared my cache and watched but couldn't post...it was so scary! LOL
> 
> ...


Well it was funny  but not so much for you. 
Anyhow glad common sense prevailed .


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Forgot to mention that I was about 5 seconds away from stepping on this Tuesday


I hate those bastards. Evil species.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> To our Aussie Brothers: You guys have any idea as to when you'll be open to tourists again? Mrs. BSF wants to spend a ton of time there.


Probably after our election and when they've locked in another term.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Nice pants


Someone said he has a nice behind


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> It's Seiko Saturday at SeaWorld!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than being food... That's why you don't see many pig circuses.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> As long as we stay out of politics.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Thanks! Once I got banned I felt like McConaughey in Interstellar...did anyone see their Hamilton act weird or their books move???
> 
> I cleared my cache and watched but couldn't post...it was so scary! LOL
> 
> ...


I dunno Mickey. You get an A+++ for humor for that antic with Sap for an otherwise dull, uneventful Saturday afternoon. I strongly suspect even our own Big Toe appreciated the humor. Sometimes the mods will ban in order to make a point and then quickly reverse a decision. I recall when Toothbras was banned briefly for some random nasty joke but quickly reinstated. I laugh every time I think of the joke you made at Sap's expense.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm sure if that happened, it could be explained to and vetted by the mods and I'm sure it would be ok. This was clearly someone messing around, and was pretty funny. I just find it hard to believe that one of our ranks would risk a ban doing something they knew was wrong just for a laugh. So my belief is they were unaware of the rule.


Being unaware is like breaking a law you aren't aware of. It's called guilty.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Gentlemen!
> I am thankful to report that I got a second chance for which I am and grateful! @Sappie66 I meant no harm!
> I promise...I have now read the rules. Finally Thank You to the Mods...
> 
> Sorry guys! I should have waited until everyone finished my eulogies...but too happy to report the good news.


Try to remember the little green snake Mrs BT wanted me to kill. I picked it up and let it go in cornfield. I quoted from the movie Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Thanks! Once I got banned I felt like McConaughey in Interstellar...did anyone see their Hamilton act weird or their books move???
> 
> I cleared my cache and watched but couldn't post...it was so scary! LOL
> 
> ...


I'm curious. How did you get reinstated, was groveling and begging involved? Whatever was involved I'm grateful the ban was only temporary.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Try to remember the little green snake Mrs BT wanted me to kill. I picked it up and let it go in cornfield. I quoted from the movie Saving Private Ryan.


Reminds me of the best meal I ever had. A rattlesnake sautéed over an open fire on a three-day survival training exercise in N Florida when I was in the US Navy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


Politics is messy like sex but missing all the fun.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Nice pants


With a pretend Rolex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm sure if that happened, it could be explained to and vetted by the mods and I'm sure it would be ok. This was clearly someone messing around, and was pretty funny. I just find it hard to believe that one of our ranks would risk a ban doing something they knew was wrong just for a laugh. So my belief is they were unaware of the rule.


Actually I think our boy Mickey was completely aware of the situation but just couldn't help himself. Can't really say as I blame him at all. The joke was well worth the exposure to certain torching by CM Sgt Bo.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Actually I think our boy Mickey was completely aware of the situation but just couldn't help himself. Can't really say as I blame him at all. The joke was well worth the exposure to certain torching by CM Sgt Bo.


There are no rules in love, war, and comedy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Nice pants


Not a bad shirt either.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Nope, she was with two of our lil nieces (4 & 2) petting cows & draft horses. Although when we got hime she changed out a GFI electrical outlet. I made her spaghetti


"From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I'm curious. How did you get reinstated, was groveling and begging involved?


It rarely worked on my ex-fiancee, which is the reason she's my ex-fiancee...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It rarely worked on my ex-fiancee, which is the reason she's my ex-fiancee...


But a woman, particularly an ex- fiancée, doesn't think logically as our esteemed Moderator does. Unfortunately @sappie66fiancee is now banned which is a shame as she's one of the more interesting characters on WUS.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

S66F..."she" will live on in our hearts forever.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, you're right. But the best persons to tell you that would be bro @Krish47 since he lives in Queensland and they have a big Opal industry there. We're all about gold, iron and diamonds here.
> 
> Here's a link about Australian Opals Opal | Geoscience Australia


Sir DiF, I actually really don't know much about Opal. If bro ithardin can give me a bit of more inputs, I can explore more for him.

And as per the Google search, it looks like there are lot of opal jewellers nearby my place . Pls let me know.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> To our Aussie Brothers: You guys have any idea as to when you'll be open to tourists again? Mrs. BSF wants to spend a ton of time there.


Mate, looks like end of 2021 considering a covid vaccine is out by that time

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, looks like end of 2021 considering a covid vaccine is out by that time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


How's AUS version coming?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Sir DiF, I actually really don't know much about Opal. If bro ithardin can give me a bit of more inputs, I can explore more for him.
> 
> And as per the Google search, it looks like there are lot of opal jewellers nearby my place . Pls let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


It's this kind of response and willingness to help a fellow Bro is what I find so cool about OoO.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, looks like end of 2021 considering a covid vaccine is out by that time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks but yikes!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> With a pretend Rolex.


Yea that too


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Krish47 said:


> Sir DiF, I actually really don't know much about Opal. If bro ithardin can give me a bit of more inputs, I can explore more for him.
> 
> And as per the Google search, it looks like there are lot of opal jewellers nearby my place . Pls let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks my brother. I'll get you some info in the next couple of days. OoO is the forum of heroes!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You has me sweating for a bit there, but you have exposed yourself as an imposter! Haha.
> 
> *whew!
> 
> So now that we got that out of the way, tell me about yourself? . Got any bikini pics?


so mickey, have you sent those bikini picks to sappie yet?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> so mickey, have you sent those bikini picks to sappie yet?


Unfortunately @Sappie66Fiancee is now banned and not allowed to post pictures.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately @Sappie66Fiancee is now banned and not allowed to post pictures.


but mickey got reinstated.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> but mickey got reinstated.


Mickey was reinstated but not @Sappie66Fiancee.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still POing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There must be a specific color of paint called "Swedish church". It probably doesn't sell as well as "Swedish red house" or even "Swedish yellow house".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Mickey was reinstated but not @Sappie66Fiancee.


when sappie asked for the bikini pics, he already knew it wasnt his "fiance".


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15505048
> 
> 
> Watched an old school tractor/belt driven saw mill today. Pretty sweet.


I've taken some walks near a millstream-powered sawmill lately, but unfortunately it's out of operation until further notice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Sir DiF, I actually really don't know much about Opal. If bro ithardin can give me a bit of more inputs, I can explore more for him.
> 
> And as per the Google search, it looks like there are lot of opal jewellers nearby my place . Pls let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sorry for putting you on the spot but there's where all the Opals are. We hardly got any shops here selling opals but plenty of pink diamonds. Argyle Diamonds.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> How's AUS version coming?


I reckon they have started human trials.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> It's this kind of response and willingness to help a fellow Bro is what I find so cool about OoO.


Happy to help brother 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Thanks my brother. I'll get you some info in the next couple of days. OoO is the forum of heroes!


No worries mate. Pls pm me.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry for putting you on the spot but there's where all the Opals are. We hardly got any shops here selling opals but plenty of pink diamonds. Argyle Diamonds.


No worries at all mate. 

Still finalising on lot of things with the home .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> No worries at all mate.
> 
> Still finalising on lot of things with the home .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Good to know. I guess you can bargain hard since business is slow with most builders.

Go for double glaze glass, high R value roof and a mother of all A/C unit. You'll thank me for it during those 45 degree days.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, if I move to Seattle or Vancouver, I will be able to find lots and lots of single, sexually frustrated women who need a man??


Or female killer whales 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Um...sure. Let's go drinking, I'll be your wingman.
> 
> We good Dog?


Pair him up with another woman with a Snoopy and he's probably good to go 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Gentlemen!
> I am thankful to report that I got a second chance for which I am and grateful! @Sappie66 I meant no harm!
> I promise...I have now read the rules. Finally Thank You to the Mods...
> 
> Sorry guys! I should have waited until everyone finished my eulogies...but too happy to report the good news.


There's a well known Swedish song, hey Mickey Mickey hey! Probably doesn't translate too well without the notes in your head. Also one that once you've thought of it's hard to erase, damn.

Glad you've been given a 2nd change!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Open to interpretation. I'm told he still lurks but never posts.


I think the Ms has him on tight surveillance since she found out about his watch collection, OoO membership and late-night infatuation with weather girls.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Someone said he has a nice behind


He hasn't been back to NY since 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Reminds me of the best meal I ever had. A rattlesnake sautéed over an open fire on a three-day survival training exercise in N Florida when I was in the US Navy.


Also on a survival weekend mine was fried, but if you're hungry enough any meat tastes like chicken

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Politics is messy like sex but missing all the fun.


Thus far none of my sexual partners have voted afterwards, or is that what's referred to as anticlimax.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> But a woman, particularly an ex- fiancée, doesn't think logically as our esteemed Moderator does. Unfortunately @sappie66fiancee is now banned which is a shame as she's one of the more interesting characters on WUS.


So I guess will be adding sappie66fiancee or some derivative to our vocabulary?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

5959HH said:


> But a woman, particularly an ex- fiancée, doesn't think logically as our esteemed Moderator does. Unfortunately @sappie66fiancee is now banned which is a shame as she's one of the more interesting characters on WUS.


If you like interesting characters you'll enjoy this thread: Female members?

You can jump to post 175 for context, then start reading from the beginning. In all this multi account serial-Troll had at least 13 accounts, posing as a World Record holding female Free Diver, an Aussie War Correspondent, a struggling female musician, a rich female celebrity, an Aussie Sapper, and a young Bartender among other things, all apparently living in the same Melbourne Flat using the same computer.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good to know. I guess you can bargain hard since business is slow with most builders.
> 
> Go for double glaze glass, high R value roof and a mother of all A/C unit. You'll thank me for it during those 45 degree days.


Thanks mate. 

Now added double glaze glass to the list. 

In QLD, most of the builders are currently overloaded and can't even guarantee start the build in 3 months time. Thanks to the home builders grant. So the builders currently are in top here.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate those bastards. Evil species.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Our brown snakes are worse. Don't look as scary. Small head and quite unassuming. 
You have about an hour at most to get to the hospital or it's certain death.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Mickey was reinstated but not @Sappie66Fiancee.


#Sappie66Fiancee should be added to OoO vocabulary.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> #Sappie66Fiancee should be added to OoO vocabulary.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Or female killer whales
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood











Don't frighten me!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Or female killer whales
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Okay, okay. As long as they're not walruses


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's a well known Swedish song, hey Mickey Mickey hey! Probably doesn't translate too well without the notes in your head. Also one that once you've thought of it's hard to erase, damn.
> 
> Glad you've been given a 2nd change!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


When I think of Hey Mickey! I only think of this cheerleader song...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> If you like interesting characters you'll enjoy this thread: Female members?
> 
> You can jump to post 175 for context, then start reading from the beginning. In all this multi account serial-Troll had at least 13 accounts, posing as a World Record holding female Free Diver, an Aussie War Correspondent, a struggling female musician, a rich female celebrity, an Aussie Sapper, and a young Bartender among other things, all apparently living in the same Melbourne Flat using the same computer.


Sigh. Melbournians. What can I say?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Our brown snakes are worse. Don't look as scary. Small head and quite unassuming.
> You have about an hour at most to get to the hospital or it's certain death.


Brown snakes, taipan, tiger snakes, like wtf? All the poisonous snakes are found here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> So I guess will be adding sappie66fiancee or some derivative to our vocabulary?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


or doing a mickey


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, okay. As long as they're not walruses


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> or doing a mickey


At a glance I read "doing a donkey"!!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Our brown snakes are worse. Don't look as scary. Small head and quite unassuming.
> You have about an hour at most to get to the hospital or it's certain death.


Dang. Problem with cottonmouths is they are aggressive. Like they will actually come at you. Most snakes will go the other way. Some of these guys you have to fight. I've killed many of them since we have a lot down here. Had quite a few of them headed towards me when I was a kid playing in the woods and swamps. Rule was always have a gun or big stick when heading out there. Have quite a few friends that were bitten. They doo some serious damage if not treated fairly quickly but most survive.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


>


Especially for you....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My son is doing his final high school exams called the HSC which starts on Tuesday. 

To our relief he has already been accepted at a good University close to our home. It’s called the early entry scheme. Showed his results so far and had to sit for an interview. He obviously accepted and to a large extent the pressure is off. He still however wants to do well. I’m so proud of him. 

Anyway his intention in his middle or final year depending upon this COVID crisis is to study for a year in the US. The University here has affiliates with Berkeley and UCLA. He intends to also play College Soccer and possibly have a crack in the MLS. He has been playing representative soccer here for the past 4 years. 

We are all very excited for him.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good to know. I guess you can bargain hard since business is slow with most builders.
> 
> Go for double glaze glass, high R value roof and a mother of all A/C unit. You'll thank me for it during those 45 degree days.


If you really want to splurge, go for triple glazed glass filled with inert gas. Woof.

Go big or go home.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

CMSgt Bo said:


> If you like interesting characters you'll enjoy this thread: Female members?
> 
> You can jump to post 175 for context, then start reading from the beginning. In all this multi account serial-Troll had at least 13 accounts, posing as a World Record holding female Free Diver, an Aussie War Correspondent, a struggling female musician, a rich female celebrity, an Aussie Sapper, and a young Bartender among other things, all apparently living in the same Melbourne Flat using the same computer.


Off-topic but thanks for giving Mickey a second chance.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, okay. As long as they're not walruses


Talent show on the USS Obesity?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> My son is doing his final high school exams called the HSC which starts on Tuesday.
> 
> To our relief he has already been accepted at a good University close to our home. It's called the early entry scheme. Showed his results so far and had to sit for an interview. He obviously accepted and to a large extent the pressure is off. He still however wants to do well. I'm so proud of him.
> 
> ...


You must be very proud and rightfully so! 

Btw, one _big_ vote for Berkeley, being an alum and all... But the women are way prettier at UCLA. Just saying.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!










But the Boys are playing tmrw, so expect another visit from Tiffany...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

In the meantime, here's Linda.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> My son is doing his final high school exams called the HSC which starts on Tuesday.
> 
> To our relief he has already been accepted at a good University close to our home. It's called the early entry scheme. Showed his results so far and had to sit for an interview. He obviously accepted and to a large extent the pressure is off. He still however wants to do well. I'm so proud of him.
> 
> ...


That post sounds like a proud father talking. Well done and certainly well deserved


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you really want to splurge, go for triple glazed glass filled with inert gas. Woof.
> 
> Go big or go home.


It ain't so advanced here yet. We've just started having double glazed with an air gap. Not yet triple.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It ain't so advanced here yet. We've just started having double glazed with an air gap. Not yet triple.


So you're telling me you're stuck with hot houses and critters that will kill you?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When I think of Hey Mickey! I only think of this cheerleader song...


That song...you don't need that song coming out when your a high school sophomore. Almost ruined me


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Galaga said:


> My son is doing his final high school exams called the HSC which starts on Tuesday.
> 
> To our relief he has already been accepted at a good University close to our home. It's called the early entry scheme. Showed his results so far and had to sit for an interview. He obviously accepted and to a large extent the pressure is off. He still however wants to do well. I'm so proud of him.
> 
> ...


If he gets into the MLS I'll make sure to see him when he plays at Kansas City or St. Louis


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> or doing a mickey


Finally a 2nd meaning to the phrase "slipping a Mickey!"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> If you like interesting characters you'll enjoy this thread: Female members?
> 
> You can jump to post 175 for context, then start reading from the beginning. In all this multi account serial-Troll had at least 13 accounts, posing as a World Record holding female Free Diver, an Aussie War Correspondent, a struggling female musician, a rich female celebrity, an Aussie Sapper, and a young Bartender among other things, all apparently living in the same Melbourne Flat using the same computer.


Impressive resume


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Our brown snakes are worse. Don't look as scary. Small head and quite unassuming.
> You have about an hour at most to get to the hospital or it's certain death.


Tell you what I don't want to find out, water moccasins are a pretty nasty beast. Almost stepped on a rattle a few times too and while I am sure there are more venomous snakes out there, i am not going to try to compete on this one.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> #Sappie66Fiancee should be added to OoO vocabulary.


I concur


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Dang. Problem with cottonmouths is they are aggressive. Like they will actually come at you. Most snakes will go the other way. Some of these guys you have to fight. I've killed many of them since we have a lot down here. Had quite a few of them headed towards me when I was a kid playing in the woods and swamps. Rule was always have a gun or big stick when heading out there. Have quite a few friends that were bitten. They doo some serious damage if not treated fairly quickly but most survive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


^this and they reproduce like crazy roughly 20 per litter or whatever it is called for nasty snakes . Funny thing is here I will help rat snakes they are good to have around but cottonmouth yeah aggressive a-holes . Better get your a&& to the ER stat


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you really want to splurge, go for triple glazed glass filled with inert gas. Woof.
> 
> Go big or go home.


Love those when you close the door you get the big swoosh . Air sucked out or in not sure on that


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Reminds me of the best meal I ever had. A rattlesnake sautéed over an open fire on a three-day survival training exercise in N Florida when I was in the US Navy.


Rattlesnake roadkill or did you guys hunt it down?

I've had one of those


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sappie66Fiancé said:


> 🥰 hi honey...did you know they have rings too?! I thought just watches!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


speaking of tiffany, had a minor tussle with the boss yesterday.

she wanted new wedding bands for our 15th anniversary next year.

i said no need. But told her up to her.

then she made me choose what metal. I chose (something different from what we had during our wedding) what she didnt like. And to prevent any fight, i said OK with what she liked.

she ended up choosing what i chose since she doesnt want me to have ammunition on her. Now she says she has ammunition on me.

oh well. I know i will never really win. Just sharing what big troubles tiffany can bring.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Dang. Problem with cottonmouths is they are aggressive. Like they will actually come at you. Most snakes will go the other way. Some of these guys you have to fight. I've killed many of them since we have a lot down here. Had quite a few of them headed towards me when I was a kid playing in the woods and swamps. Rule was always have a gun or big stick when heading out there. Have quite a few friends that were bitten. They doo some serious damage if not treated fairly quickly but most survive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Same here Al. I always has semi 22 and my knife you've seen. Once I had 1 "charge" my younger cousin Buckshot up the bank of ditch. Had bout 3 seconds.. Shot from hip. Those were the days.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> If you like interesting characters you'll enjoy this thread: Female members?
> 
> You can jump to post 175 for context, then start reading from the beginning. In all this multi account serial-Troll had at least 13 accounts, posing as a World Record holding female Free Diver, an Aussie War Correspondent, a struggling female musician, a rich female celebrity, an Aussie Sapper, and a young Bartender among other things, all apparently living in the same Melbourne Flat using the same computer.


Very interesting. Surprised sometimes that OoO has survived so many screw up attempts.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> If you like interesting characters you'll enjoy this thread: Female members?
> 
> You can jump to post 175 for context, then start reading from the beginning. In all this multi account serial-Troll had at least 13 accounts, posing as a World Record holding female Free Diver, an Aussie War Correspondent, a struggling female musician, a rich female celebrity, an Aussie Sapper, and a young Bartender among other things, all apparently living in the same Melbourne Flat using the same computer.


As you suggested I went from post to the end and then speed read from the beginning. I'm puzzled why someone would go to such extreme effort to troll what to me was a fluff thread to begin with? At least @Sappie66Fiancée, now banned, gave us a couple of chuckles for creative effort if nothing else.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> speaking of tiffany, had a minor tussle with the boss yesterday.
> 
> she wanted new wedding bands for our 15th anniversary next year.
> 
> ...


I have several bands from Amazon. Mostly wear Ti. The original is under glass after me convincingly saying I was bound to lose it with all the crazy adventure travel I was doing. Try that.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> speaking of tiffany, had a minor tussle with the boss yesterday.
> 
> she wanted new wedding bands for our 15th anniversary next year.
> 
> ...


MOM & DAD! Quit fighting! Its tearing our little family apart!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> Finally a 2nd meaning to the phrase "slipping a Mickey!"


I like!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> My son is doing his final high school exams called the HSC which starts on Tuesday.
> 
> To our relief he has already been accepted at a good University close to our home. It's called the early entry scheme. Showed his results so far and had to sit for an interview. He obviously accepted and to a large extent the pressure is off. He still however wants to do well. I'm so proud of him.
> 
> ...


That's great to hear G. I hope that covid19 doesn't affect his plans much in the future.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I could bore everyone silly with snake stories from my youth... Mocs copperhead and rattlesnakes were what we dealt with. My cousin Buckshot and I were avid hunters. I also had dogs same breed as Bo as helpers.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> As you suggested I went from post to the end and then speed read from the beginning. I'm puzzled why someone would go to such extreme effort to troll what to me was a fluff thread to begin with? At least @Sappie66Fiancée, now banned, gave us a couple of chuckles for creative effort if nothing else.


And that poor poor girl only lasted like 4 posts. Clearly our Moderator is in the CIA or the MI6!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> MOM & DAD! Quit fighting! Its tearing our little family apart!


if we split up, you get your inheritance sooner, son.

i remember our conversation last night:

ithardin: Dad, can you tell me what a solar eclipse is?

pongster: No son.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So Mrs Mav was making this lovely steak for dinner last night. I was upstairs on the phone with a friend. Mav Jr was playing a video game with his friends in his room. Mrs Mav went to our garage to get something, asked her Mom, who is visiting to watch the streak. My mom-in-law walks away, Mrs Mav comes back eventually and the steak is gone! She looks over and Apollo is laid out on his bed, on his back, licking his mouth with a guilty frown. She yelled “APOLLO!!!”

Last night will be forever known as the night Apollo ate our dinner. Bad dog, Apollo, bad dog. HAHAHA


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> if we split up, you get your inheritance sooner, son.
> 
> i remember our conversation last night:
> 
> ...


What a moral dilemma...I think I'll wait until we...I mean YOU...get the Platona.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

So this commercialization of James Bond was not a recent phenomenon...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Especially for you....


That image CHANGED MY LIFE!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> speaking of tiffany, had a minor tussle with the boss yesterday.
> 
> she wanted new wedding bands for our 15th anniversary next year.
> 
> ...


Winning?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I have several bands from Amazon. Mostly wear Ti. The original is under glass after me convincingly saying I was bound to lose it with all the crazy adventure travel I was doing. Try that.


The only way to win with women - don't try.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> The only way to win with women - don't try.


But act like you're trying so they feel that their winning is worth it.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> The only way to win with women - don't try.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Woke up to Apollo staring at me. He looks full still from last night's steak treat.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Woke up to Apollo staring at me. He looks full still from last night's steak treat.
> 
> View attachment 15506037


Smart dog.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

One of the Mrs. rose bushes just put out a HUGE bloom.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Just saved a bird from these aholes cats . 
Few weeks backs a chipmunk was saved .
Now that cotton mouth I would have shot


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

All the money wasted&#8230;I'm done with Rolex. Why couldn't I have found this sooner???









Ex PRO-LEX SUBPRO COMEX 1st Generation 500 Limited Submariner Milgauss Complete | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ex PRO-LEX SUBPRO COMEX 1st Generation 500 Limited Submariner Milgauss Complete at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> All the money wasted&#8230;I'm done with Rolex. Why couldn't I have found this sooner???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course the Prolex ...just magnificent


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> All the money wasted&#8230;I'm done with Rolex. Why couldn't I have found this sooner???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this. A "limited edition"


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Mickey® said:


> All the money wasted&#8230;I'm done with Rolex. Why couldn't I have found this sooner???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean what an abomination...big crown, 3,6,9, Milgauss Lightning bolt second hand, Comex Sub dial...what the hell is that "6" bezel???

I'd buy one for the whole family if only they would have done Meters first...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Of course the Prolex ...just magnificent


Where'd you get the meal worms for it? I just had to "deal" with 6 baby mice in my shed...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> So Mrs Mav was making this lovely steak for dinner last night. I was upstairs on the phone with a friend. Mav Jr was playing a video game with his friends in his room. Mrs Mav went to our garage to get something, asked her Mom, who is visiting to watch the streak. My mom-in-law walks away, Mrs Mav comes back eventually and the steak is gone! She looks over and Apollo is laid out on his bed, on his back, licking his mouth with a guilty frown. She yelled "APOLLO!!!"
> 
> Last night will be forever known as the night Apollo ate our dinner. Bad dog, Apollo, bad dog. HAHAHA


That's just awesome!!! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Where'd you get the meal worms for it? I just had to "deal" with 6 baby mice in my shed...


Wife got them but unfortunately Mr Bird just died . Internally bleeding .


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Wife got them but unfortunately Mr Bird just died . Internally bleeding .


Well you tried.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That post sounds like a proud father talking. Well done and certainly well deserved


Thanks mate. I am. University of Wollongong by the way.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just an FYI...

If you run a company and decide to change your timesheet system provider, and you screw up the rollout so that even two weeks in you still don't have working accounts for all the personnel on the payroll, don't be upset if you can't get a hold of them during dinnertime on a Sunday to fix their new timesheets.

#ThingsYouLearnAsAnUnderling


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Just an FYI...
> 
> If you run a company and decide to change your timesheet system provider, and you screw up the rollout so that even two weeks in you still don't have working accounts for all the personnel on the payroll, don't be upset if you can't get a hold of them during dinnertime on a Sunday to fix their new timesheets.
> 
> #ThingsYouLearnAsAnUnderling


Bro my company has done this quite a few times. Always rolling something out especially with timekeeping that is not ready and working correctly. Apparently somebody's deadline is more important than everybody else's paychecks. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Just an FYI...
> 
> If you run a company and decide to change your timesheet system provider, and you screw up the rollout so that even two weeks in you still don't have working accounts for all the personnel on the payroll, don't be upset if you can't get a hold of them during dinnertime on a Sunday to fix their new timesheets.
> 
> #ThingsYouLearnAsAnUnderling


As a business owner, I threw my hands up in the air and said fark it. You turn up for work, I pay you, we all happy.

Those companies that sell such systems can't get their act together and it makes the company implementing them look stupid.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Some Sunday pics

The self-proclaimed Master and my little padawan










Reflecting while waiting for my Shake Shack order


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Some Sunday pics
> 
> The self-proclaimed Master and my little padawan
> 
> ...


Nice watches


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Of course the Prolex ...just magnificent


for Pros only


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

49ers FTW baby against the hometown Rams!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> So Mrs Mav was making this lovely steak for dinner last night. I was upstairs on the phone with a friend. Mav Jr was playing a video game with his friends in his room. Mrs Mav went to our garage to get something, asked her Mom, who is visiting to watch the streak. My mom-in-law walks away, Mrs Mav comes back eventually and the steak is gone! She looks over and Apollo is laid out on his bed, on his back, licking his mouth with a guilty frown. She yelled "APOLLO!!!"
> 
> Last night will be forever known as the night Apollo ate our dinner. Bad dog, Apollo, bad dog. HAHAHA







LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> 49ers FTW baby against the hometown Rams!


Nice rack, quite literally.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Nice rack, quite literally.


Almost delicious


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i said no need


Big mistake 😅


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Nice rack, quite literally.


We're talking cookies and not muffins...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Monday!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Monday!
> 
> View attachment 15507195


Yum yum


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it.









Any Rolex owners who switched to Omega and are happy?


Hey folks, I owned a few Rolex watches in my life but always ended up flipping and selling. I never had an Omega and always used to be a fan from a far. I preferred not to deal with Omega since I am at a pretty initial stage in my life of making money and things are not stable (thanks to Covid)...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And someone just called out this thread as PROOF that Rolex Owners are more concerned with Omega than Omega owners are concerned about Rolex. Talk about projecting a "chip on your shoulder".... 😂


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Let's cheer you guys up


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

If I never return to post in WUS, you guys will know that my wife has caught me ogling at cheerleaders videos.

I blame BSF


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Labs really love food, almost any food but we might have found his favorite. Apollo has some good tastes! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Monday!
> 
> View attachment 15507195


49ers are gonna cheer for their Cowboys rival! BTW any updates on Dak? That was a brutal injury, hoping that he fully recovers for next season.


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

yngrshr said:


> Man, the e-bike thing has just completely changed my view on biking. I no longer want to end the ride. I got up to 14 miles today and was considering doing another 14. But the wife and I are going tomorrow to NY to ride a rail trail (I think around 30 miles we are planning to do) so I wanted to save my butt for that.
> 
> There was a bunch of wind this morning and it was cold. But a set of gloves and the e-assist got me having a blast.
> 
> What a revelation. This is a heavily trafficked bike trail in North Jersey. I live around 25 minutes from it or so depending and I highly recommend it to anyone that rides in the area.


is that the saddle river bike trail? what is the rail trail you are doing in ny?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Bugs the crap out of me day 2


Selling a watch here is a pita...

Me: Yes the watch is still for sale 
Buyer: Will you take x dollars 
Me: How about y which is splitting the pie between the offer and current sales price
Then crickets 
Is common courtesy just gone when people don’t say thanks or ok or F off or something ?

Bugs me to no end


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Bugs the crap out of me day 2
> 
> Selling a watch here is a pita...
> 
> ...


I feel ya. I see you're selling a GS, that's gonna be a pita. If you were selling a Rolex, AP, or Patek it'd be a walk in the park and possibly a walk to the bank lol


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If I never return to post in WUS, you guys will know that my wife has caught me ogling at cheerleaders videos.
> 
> I blame BSF


My wife would probably join me in the ogling


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pharm_D said:


> My wife would probably join me in the ogling


I envy you.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I envy you.


Haha, isn't your fiancé on here somewhere? I saw a member sappie66fiance. Pretty cool you got her into watches, I envy you!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pharm_D said:


> Haha, isn't your fiancé on here somewhere? I saw a member sappie66fiance. Pretty cool you got her into watches, I envy you!




It was an ingenious and elaborate joke which raised Mickey's status to that of SOoO Legend.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Bugs the crap out of me day 2
> 
> Selling a watch here is a pita...
> 
> ...


Common courtesy died a long time ago my friend.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We're talking cookies and not muffins...


When you're horngry*, ANYTHING taste good!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Bugs the crap out of me day 2
> 
> Selling a watch here is a pita...
> 
> ...


Courtesy is a lost art.

My potential clients are the same. Very often I'll get a text asking "how much?" That's it, no "hi", no thank you. Not even a word on what service they are inquiring about...

Sometimes I'm so tempted to just answer "For what? One night? You? Not for a million dollars!!"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Common courtesy died a long time ago my friend.


Seems like it


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> 49ers are gonna cheer for their Cowboys rival! BTW any updates on Dak? That was a brutal injury, hoping that he fully recovers for next season.


They said surgery went well and that he should be ready to participate in their Spring training. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

OP day


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Courtesy is a lost art.
> 
> My potential clients are the same. Very often I'll get a text asking "how much?" That's it, no "hi", no thank you. Not even a word on what service they are inquiring about...
> 
> Sometimes I'm so tempted to just answer "For what? One night? You? Not for a million dollars!!"


So how much bro Dick? Asking for a friend... 😉


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Seems like it


This is why sometimes, I prefer taking a bit of a loss and selling it to a dealer then dealing with idiots. Not sure what you're selling but just an idea if you want to avoid the hassle. Good luck with your sale Jman!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, just to relate a little story. I've had this annoying dry cough for the last 4 months. Comes and goes. Always wore a mask indoors and around people. Last week the office manager on my floor takes me aside and says that people are nervous about me. 

So last Thursday I took a Covid test. If positive, I would get a telephone call in 24-48 hours. No call.

Got online, result is officially negative. So they can all sleep sound tonight.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, just to relate a little story. I've had this annoying dry cough for the last 4 months. Comes and goes. Always wore a mask indoors and around people. Last week the office manager on my floor takes me aside and says that people are nervous about me.
> 
> So last Thursday I took a Covid test. If positive, I would get a telephone call in 24-48 hours. No call.
> 
> Got online, result is officially negative. So they can all sleep sound tonight.


Good news Sap. I'm relieved for your office mates and your lady friend. Oh and of course, you too! ?

PS - I think when it's all said and done, COVID might make everyone hypochondriacs


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, just to relate a little story. I've had this annoying dry cough for the last 4 months. Comes and goes. Always wore a mask indoors and around people. Last week the office manager on my floor takes me aside and says that people are nervous about me.
> 
> So last Thursday I took a Covid test. If positive, I would get a telephone call in 24-48 hours. No call.
> 
> Got online, result is officially negative. So they can all sleep sound tonight.


Hope you remember my fart story.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Good news Sap. I'm relieved for your office mates and your lady friend. Oh and of course, you too! 😋
> 
> PS - I think when it's all said and done, COVID might make everyone hypochondriacs


LOL... Not me... Hmm maybe I was already one..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nice in NC mountains... Man came along to sit on next bench more than 8 ft away. Thought odd he was going ask if I minded but he extended it to taking a smoke. I said fine hell sometimes tobacco grown on our farm. Hmm that may lead into next story.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Waiting for great nc food... Mrs BT is in this picture.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Nice in NC mountains... Man came along to sit on next bench more than 8 ft away. Thought odd he was going ask if I minded but he extended it to taking a smoke. I said fine hell sometimes tobacco grown on our farm. Hmm that may lead into next story.


And then you farted in his general direction?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Bugs the crap out of me day 2
> 
> Selling a watch here is a pita...
> 
> ...


 Can't say I didn't say it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> And then you farted in his general direction?


Of course but I smelled smoke so guess didn't work.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So those than have known me for a while... Know that when my daddy died.. The will my crazy sister had devised led me to say f it and I did a quit claim on my inheritance. Haven't seen or spoken to siblings in 7 years. 
Except for OoO I am invisible to the world. My nephew tracked daughter down and asked her to have me call. Well was a call I figured would come. My brother 75 who has smoked since 14 has cancer in lungs spine liver etc. My nephew asked me to visit so later this week. Told him make sure sister not around.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> So those than have known me for a while... Know that when my daddy died.. The will my crazy sister had devised led me to say f it and I did a quit claim on my inheritance. Haven't seen or spoken to siblings in 7 years.
> Except for OoO I am invisible to the world. My nephew tracked daughter down and asked her to have me call. Well was a call I figured would come. My brother 75 who has smoked since 14 has cancer in lungs spine liver etc. My nephew asked me to visit so later this week. Told him make sure sister not around.


Family is usually is a giant pita .
Sorry to hear nonetheless about your brother .


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> So those than have known me for a while... Know that when my daddy died.. The will my crazy sister had devised led me to say f it and I did a quit claim on my inheritance. Haven't seen or spoken to siblings in 7 years.
> Except for OoO I am invisible to the world. My nephew tracked daughter down and asked her to have me call. Well was a call I figured would come. My brother 75 who has smoked since 14 has cancer in lungs spine liver etc. My nephew asked me to visit so later this week. Told him make sure sister not around.


That sucks. In many ways -- all bad. sorry to hear Bro. Hope things might get "better there".


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mav said:


> Good news Sap. I'm relieved for your office mates and your lady friend. Oh and of course, you too!
> 
> PS - I think when it's all said and done, COVID might make everyone hypochondriacs


I won't lie I think being a pseudo-hypochondriac has helped me avoid. I never have put my phone in the seat back pocket of a plane, I've been using a paper towel to open a public restroom door for 10 years and well handwashing I could be a heart surgeon.

Hopefully this rubs off on others - I agree. How many times have we all been standing at a urinal and a jack ass leaves the stall and walks right out of the restroom...animals.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Waiting for great nc food... Mrs BT is in this picture.
> View attachment 15507918


If you don't mind me asking - which restaurant?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> So those than have known me for a while... Know that when my daddy died.. The will my crazy sister had devised led me to say f it and I did a quit claim on my inheritance. Haven't seen or spoken to siblings in 7 years.
> Except for OoO I am invisible to the world. My nephew tracked daughter down and asked her to have me call. Well was a call I figured would come. My brother 75 who has smoked since 14 has cancer in lungs spine liver etc. My nephew asked me to visit so later this week. Told him make sure sister not around.


Wow, that's two bad deals in one. I hope you get the most out of the time with your brother, and so does he.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> So those than have known me for a while... Know that when my daddy died.. The will my crazy sister had devised led me to say f it and I did a quit claim on my inheritance. Haven't seen or spoken to siblings in 7 years.
> Except for OoO I am invisible to the world. My nephew tracked daughter down and asked her to have me call. Well was a call I figured would come. My brother 75 who has smoked since 14 has cancer in lungs spine liver etc. My nephew asked me to visit so later this week. Told him make sure sister not around.


Can't like on so many levels.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> So those than have known me for a while... Know that when my daddy died.. The will my crazy sister had devised led me to say f it and I did a quit claim on my inheritance. Haven't seen or spoken to siblings in 7 years.
> Except for OoO I am invisible to the world. My nephew tracked daughter down and asked her to have me call. Well was a call I figured would come. My brother 75 who has smoked since 14 has cancer in lungs spine liver etc. My nephew asked me to visit so later this week. Told him make sure sister not around.


Sorry to hear brother. Hope something positive can come out of this. We love ya bro.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> If you don't mind me asking - which restaurant?


Daniel Boone inn.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I won't lie I think being a pseudo-hypochondriac has helped me avoid. I never have put my phone in the seat back pocket of a plane, I've been using a paper towel to open a public restroom door for 10 years and well handwashing I could be a heart surgeon.
> 
> Hopefully this rubs off on others - I agree. How many times have we all been standing at a urinal and a jack ass leaves the stall and walks right out of the restroom...animals.


My peni$ does not have covid19


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey® said:


> I won't lie I think being a pseudo-hypochondriac has helped me avoid. I never have put my phone in the seat back pocket of a plane, I've been using a paper towel to open a public restroom door for 10 years and well handwashing I could be a heart surgeon.
> 
> Hopefully this rubs off on others - I agree. How many times have we all been standing at a urinal and a jack ass leaves the stall and walks right out of the restroom...animals.


There is a lot of grossness in the world and a lot of unhygienic people around, and it is smart to always consider your surroundings. That said, the human body is a very resilient and amazing piece of machinery, able to fight off all sorts of crap life throws at us, but viruses and bacteria are resilient too. If we disinfect the crap out of everything, more and more superbugs will develop.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> My peni$ does not have covid19


 I thought You were in the stall taking a dump...not pleasuring yourself. My apologies.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> There is a lot of grossness in the world and a lot of unhygienic people around, and it is smart to always consider your surroundings. That said, the human body is a very resilient and amazing piece of machinery, able to fight off all sorts of crap life throws at us, but viruses and bacteria are resilient too. If we disinfect the crap out of everything, more and more superbugs will develop.


Then 2021 will be the year of the superbugs.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pharm_D said:


> I feel ya. I see you're selling a GS, that's gonna be a pita. If you were selling a Rolex, AP, or Patek it'd be a walk in the park and possibly a walk to the bank lol


Indeed a GS and a Seiko good luck to me


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> There is a lot of grossness in the world and a lot of unhygienic people around, and it is smart to always consider your surroundings. That said, the human body is a very resilient and amazing piece of machinery, able to fight off all sorts of crap life throws at us, but viruses and bacteria are resilient too. If we disinfect the crap out of everything, more and more superbugs will develop.


No doubt. Believe me I know. Before all this crap&#8230; I was on flights 35 weeks a year... I've seen it all.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I thought You were in the stall taking a dump...not pleasuring yourself. My apologies.


I did misread your post. Leave stall do wash hands... Only touch my own peni$ I'm walking out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Indeed a GS and a Seiko good luck to me


That seiko looks like it ain't going anywhere. Bummer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> So those than have known me for a while... Know that when my daddy died.. The will my crazy sister had devised led me to say f it and I did a quit claim on my inheritance. Haven't seen or spoken to siblings in 7 years.
> Except for OoO I am invisible to the world. My nephew tracked daughter down and asked her to have me call. Well was a call I figured would come. My brother 75 who has smoked since 14 has cancer in lungs spine liver etc. My nephew asked me to visit so later this week. Told him make sure sister not around.


Sorry to hear that about your brother. Smoking no doubt the worst health hazard that I can think of.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> That seiko looks like it ain't going anywhere. Bummer.


Some guy offered 2500


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Some guy offered 2500


Take it quick!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@mav ;

Here is the deal. Mav and I disagree politically and that is ok. We both love watches and can actually talk politics without belittling the other. That is how I like to keep it .
So Mav, thanks

Now do you want to buy a GS and a Seiko


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I want to buy a GS. However, I'm saving up for an ETA 2892 w/SOPROD TT651 module! LOL


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> I want to buy a GS. However, I'm saving up for an ETA 2892 w/SOPROD TT651 module! LOL


Ahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pharm_D said:


> My wife would probably join me in the ogling


LOL. I am still around so it means I haven't been caught


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Bugs the crap out of me day 2
> 
> Selling a watch here is a pita...
> 
> ...


Crickets? How long? I want to say that sometimes a buyer is off at work for a couple of days and not contactable. It has happened to me. When I am in the office or at home, I can respond almost immediately but when I am out on site, I don't have any network connection so I can't see if I got a PM much less responding to it.

If the guy has gone silent for a week or so, then you send him a PM asking if he is still interested or you'll be seeking it to the next guy in the queue.

The reverse has also happened to me when a seller suddenly stopped communicating with me because he found someone else to sell it to. That guy was a dooch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Courtesy is a lost art.
> 
> My potential clients are the same. Very often I'll get a text asking "how much?" That's it, no "hi", no thank you. Not even a word on what service they are inquiring about...
> 
> Sometimes I'm so tempted to just answer "For what? *One night? You? Not for a million dollars!!" *


Umm... umm...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> PS - I think when it's all said and done, COVID might make everyone hypochondriacs


Now is the time to invest in health supplements manufacturing?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I did misread your post. Leave stall do wash hands... Only touch my own peni$ I'm walking out.


Let's just do an elbow bump when we all get together...ok?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Waiting for great nc food... Mrs BT is in this picture.
> View attachment 15507918


All I see are ferns?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I won't lie I think being a pseudo-hypochondriac has helped me avoid. I never have put my phone in the seat back pocket of a plane, I've been using a paper towel to open a public restroom door for 10 years and well handwashing I could be a heart surgeon.
> 
> Hopefully this rubs off on others - I agree. How many times have we all been standing at a urinal and a jack ass leaves the stall and walks right out of the restroom...animals.


Two things I hate about toilet behaviour.

People who think they have a long one and piss all over the floor and I have to step on their piss, and those who don't wash their hands.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Hope you remember my fart story.


OK, you might have to retell your fart story for me. Always love a good fart story. HAHA


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Two things I hate about toilet behaviour.
> 
> People who think they have a long one and piss all over the floor and I have to step on their piss, and those who don't wash their hands.


How about a and b combined ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Let's just do an elbow bump when we all get together...ok?


I said my peni$ doesn't have Covid... Don't know about my elbow.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Crickets? How long? I want to say that sometimes a buyer is off at work for a couple of days and not contactable. It has happened to me. When I am in the office or at home, I can respond almost immediately but when I am out on site, I don't have any network connection so I can't see if I got a PM much less responding to it.
> 
> If the guy has gone silent for a week or so, then you send him a PM asking if he is still interested or you'll be seeking it to the next guy in the queue.
> 
> The reverse has also happened to me when a seller suddenly stopped communicating with me because he found someone else to sell it to. That guy was a dooch


Never chase a buyer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All I see are ferns?


Hint she's behind one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Two things I hate about toilet behaviour.
> 
> People who think they have a long one and piss all over the floor and I have to step on their piss, and those who don't wash their hands.


Well I'm only guilty of 1 of those.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> So those than have known me for a while... Know that when my daddy died.. The will my crazy sister had devised led me to say f it and I did a quit claim on my inheritance. Haven't seen or spoken to siblings in 7 years.
> Except for OoO I am invisible to the world. My nephew tracked daughter down and asked her to have me call. Well was a call I figured would come. My brother 75 who has smoked since 14 has cancer in lungs spine liver etc. My nephew asked me to visit so later this week. Told him make sure sister not around.


Sorry to hear about your brother BT.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> OK, you might have to retell your fart story for me. Always love a good fart story. HAHA


On last trip I said if you are standing in line and accidentally fart just announce its a covid19 smell test and the next is a taste test.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> @mav ;
> 
> Here is the deal. Mav and I disagree politically and that is ok. We both love watches and can actually talk politics without belittling the other. That is how I like to keep it .
> So Mav, thanks
> ...


Just wish more people could hold conversations without getting combative and emotional. End of the day as a democracy, the majority will determine the outcome and the rest will have to make the best not winning this time. Or just raise hell 4 more years.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mickey® said:


> I won't lie I think being a pseudo-hypochondriac has helped me avoid. I never have put my phone in the seat back pocket of a plane, I've been using a paper towel to open a public restroom door for 10 years and well handwashing I could be a heart surgeon.
> 
> Hopefully this rubs off on others - I agree. How many times have we all been standing at a urinal and a jack ass leaves the stall and walks right out of the restroom...animals.


Just yesterday I witnessed some lady cough several times, after she removed her mask. ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother BT.


Thanks everyone. I don't tend to regret decisions and look back. So I'm OK with that but still be tough after 7 years. Son said he had lost 40lbs down to 210.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mav said:


> Just yesterday I witnessed some lady cough several times, after she removed her mask. 🤯


🤯🤯🤯


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Just wish more people could hold conversations without getting combative and emotional. End of the day as a democracy, the majority will determine the outcome and the rest will have to make the best not winning this time. Or just raise hell 4 more years.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well it's a republic (remember we have international bros here) and the majority does not decide. 270 electoral votes decide.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Just yesterday I witnessed some lady cough several times, after she removed her mask. 🤯


Was she hotter before or after?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> @mav ;
> 
> Here is the deal. Mav and I disagree politically and that is ok. We both love watches and can actually talk politics without belittling the other. That is how I like to keep it .
> So Mav, thanks
> ...


Love ya too brother Jman! You too Mickey, although I may have stepped over the line a bit with Mickey so apologies if any feelings got hurt.

Do you have a link to your GS and Seiko? I'm all tapped out on watches this year but I have a friend who likes Seiko and GS so I'll pass it to him.

edit - Nevermind on the links, found them via your profile. I'll send them to my buddy.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Two things I hate about toilet behaviour.
> 
> People who think they have a long one and piss all over the floor and I have to step on their piss, and those who don't wash their hands.


We got a guy at work who's belly sticks out at least a foot. We are figuring he's got about a 3" pecker. Logistically he can't be over the urinal without his belly touching the backsplash. There's always puddle. Usually I just piss out back in the bushes.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now is the time to invest in health supplements manufacturing?


Not sure, maybe'? I brought some stocks in Pfizer early last week and they subsequently announced some good news so it popped a bit.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Love ya too brother Jman! You too Mickey!
> 
> Do you have a link to your GS and Seiko? I'm all tapped out on watches this year but I have a friend who likes Seiko and GS so I'll pass it to him.


Let me see

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/seiko-marine-master-sla019-green-limited-edition.5182273/

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/for-sale-no-trade-grand-seiko-sbge201-4000.5245689/


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Was she hotter before or after?


LOL This weekend our waitress had the most amazing eyes/face...I thought or should I say imagined. Leaving I saw her near the front door w/out a mask  . I would have married the masked girl and divorced the un-masked the next morning...😅


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> LOL This weekend our waitress had the most amazing eyes/face...I thought or should I say imagined. Leaving I saw her near the front door w/out a mask  . I would have married the masked girl and divorced the un-masked the next morning...?


It is interesting times. Mrs BT remains hot even masked. We have a tradition or habit of kissing once elevator doors close. Mask to mask not quite the same but still...

@jorgenl at Daniel Boone inn waitress asked if we had been there before. I said a few times.. First time was on honeymoon almost 50 years ago.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Was she hotter before or after?


She's probably hitting the scales at almost 200lbs at 5' tall so that's a BIG negative ghostrider.

Side story time - when I was in line at Shake Shack with Mav Jr yesterday, this same lady gets in line behind me. She and her two kids were a foot from us, not standing in those social distancing line circles. Whatever, everyone is wearing masks, ours are the fancy N95 ones so fine.

Mrs Mav calls me to let me know that she found a table. While on the phone, the people in front move up, wasn't looking. The lady immediately asks me loudly, "hey, are you moving forward?" I reply, "Yeah when you move back in your little circle." She retorts, "Don't worry, we don't have it." I said, "But I might." She stepped back and pulled her kids back with her. ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Let me see
> 
> Seiko marine master SLA019 Green Limited Edition
> 
> For sale no trade Grand Seiko SBGE201 $4000


Thanks, will pass them to my friend.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mav said:


> Love ya too brother Jman! You too Mickey, although I may have stepped over the line a bit with Mickey so apologies if any feelings got hurt.
> 
> Do you have a link to your GS and Seiko? I'm all tapped out on watches this year but I have a friend who likes Seiko and GS so I'll pass it to him.
> 
> edit - Nevermind on the links, found them via your profile. I'll send them to my buddy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> She's probably hitting the scales at almost 200lbs at 5' tall so that's a BIG negative ghostrider.
> 
> Side story time - when I was in line at Shake Shack with Mav Jr yesterday, this same lady gets in line behind me. She and her two kids were a foot from us, not standing in those social distancing line circles. Whatever, everyone is wearing masks, ours are the fancy N95 ones so fine.
> 
> Mrs Mav calls me to let me know that she found a table. While on the phone, the people in front move up, wasn't looking. The lady immediately asks me loudly, "hey, are you moving forward?" I reply, "Yeah when you move back in your little circle." She retorts, "Don't worry, we don't have it." I said, "But I might." She stepped back and pulled her kids back with her. ?


Lmao. There are some great stories for the future gkids someday. As everyone knows here, I have travelled done my thing BUT I try not to do completely stupid stuff. Mrs BT and I tend to eat in restaurants but off the schedule.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not political comment here but I don't think Toobin should be punished. Who among us would throw the first stone?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Not political comment here but I don't think Toobin should be punished. Who among us would throw the first stone?


For wacking off on zoom? Hum don't think that would fly no pun intended but I would be so ashamed I would quit


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> For wacking off on zoom? Hum don't think that would fly no pun intended but I would be so ashamed I would quit


But but it was OK before zoom... If video not rolling...

I'm having trouble getting up from the floor I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> No doubt. Believe me I know. Before all this crap&#8230; I was on flights 35 weeks a year... I've seen it all.


I've seen people changing diapers on tray tables. I've also found a dirty diaper jammed into the seat pocket in front of me. I've carried a small hand sanitizer on planes for years.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> But but it was OK before zoom... If video not rolling...
> 
> I'm having trouble getting up from the floor I'm laughing so hard.


My wife is hysterically laughing right this moment


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> My wife is hysterically laughing right this moment


Bo was on conference calls with me for 5 years... His manners were not the best.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... umm...


Why? You're tempted? There ARE things more important than money you know


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Bo was on conference calls with me for 5 years... His manners were not the best.


Yeah that gets annoying


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> So those than have known me for a while... Know that when my daddy died.. The will my crazy sister had devised led me to say f it and I did a quit claim on my inheritance. Haven't seen or spoken to siblings in 7 years.
> Except for OoO I am invisible to the world. My nephew tracked daughter down and asked her to have me call. Well was a call I figured would come. My brother 75 who has smoked since 14 has cancer in lungs spine liver etc. My nephew asked me to visit so later this week. Told him make sure sister not around.


That just blows, man.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Two things I hate about toilet behaviour.
> 
> People who think they have a long one and piss all over the floor and I have to step on their piss, and those who don't wash their hands.


If it's long enough, use the kiddie urinal.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> For wacking off on zoom? Hum don't think that would fly no pun intended but I would be so ashamed I would quit


This is why I deny access to my camera. They don't need to see a macro shot of my pussy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Not political comment here but I don't think Toobin should be punished. Who among us would throw the first stone?


I'm with jman on it, at least -- it's such a stupid, inappropriate thing to do that I would die of embarrassment and simply quit.

But it also makes me wonder what he does off-camera. It's a little like what I told a friend what would happen if I saw an employee caught on social media being a horrible a-hole: they'd come to work the next day and find all their stuff dumped into a cardboard box. I'd lose trust in what kind of person they are on the clock, how they treat the clients behind my back. "Honor" includes doing the right thing when you think nobody's watching.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm with jman on it, at least -- it's such a stupid, inappropriate thing to do that I would die of embarrassment and simply quit.
> 
> But it also makes me wonder what he does off-camera. It's a little like what I told a friend what would happen if I saw an employee caught on social media being a horrible a-hole: they'd come to work the next day and find all their stuff dumped into a cardboard box. I'd lose trust in what kind of person they are on the clock, how they treat the clients behind my back. "Honor" includes doing the right thing when you think nobody's watching.


I suspect he masturbates off camera?

It's just gold


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm with jman on it, at least -- it's such a stupid, inappropriate thing to do that I would die of embarrassment and simply quit.
> 
> But it also makes me wonder what he does off-camera. It's a little like what I told a friend what would happen if I saw an employee caught on social media being a horrible a-hole: they'd come to work the next day and find all their stuff dumped into a cardboard box. I'd lose trust in what kind of person they are on the clock, how they treat the clients behind my back. "Honor" includes doing the right thing when you think nobody's watching.


GF

I remember a guy joining our team and being pretty congenial in the office. Saw him on and off for about a week, maybe two, while he was onboarding. Then I didn't see him for a couple days, which was pretty normal as most of us teleworked a lot.

Then one of my PMs said, "Well, he didn't last long." I asked what happened. "They found him browsing **** on his work laptop."

What a dumbass. Those laptops VPN right into the agency. Nope -- can't trust him to keep our data secure.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> This is why I deny access to my camera. They don't need to see a macro shot of my pussy.
> 
> View attachment 15508313


It is rather furry


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I've seen people changing diapers on tray tables. I've also found a dirty diaper jammed into the seat pocket in front of me. I've carried a small hand sanitizer on planes for years.


Yep. Airplanes are really gross. Hotel rooms too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I suspect he masturbates off camera?
> 
> It's just gold


That's why Zuck tapes over his camera


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm with jman on it, at least -- it's such a stupid, inappropriate thing to do that I would die of embarrassment and simply quit.
> 
> But it also makes me wonder what he does off-camera. It's a little like what I told a friend what would happen if I saw an employee caught on social media being a horrible a-hole: they'd come to work the next day and find all their stuff dumped into a cardboard box. I'd lose trust in what kind of person they are on the clock, how they treat the clients behind my back. "Honor" includes doing the right thing when you think nobody's watching.


He was honoring himself


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> It is rather furry


Lockdown beard


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yep. Airplanes are really gross. Hotel rooms too.


WHAT THE F?

I'm in one with Mrs BT ATM. Should we leave?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That's why Zuck tapes over his camera


I've always taped over mine. Software locks can be hacked.

Oops did I just admit to that?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Best headline of the day


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Best headline of the day
> View attachment 15508334


(George Costanza "shrinkage" gif)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> She's probably hitting the scales at almost 200lbs at 5' tall so that's a BIG negative ghostrider.
> 
> Side story time - when I was in line at Shake Shack with Mav Jr yesterday, this same lady gets in line behind me. She and her two kids were a foot from us, not standing in those social distancing line circles. Whatever, everyone is wearing masks, ours are the fancy N95 ones so fine.
> 
> Mrs Mav calls me to let me know that she found a table. While on the phone, the people in front move up, wasn't looking. The lady immediately asks me loudly, "hey, are you moving forward?" I reply, "Yeah when you move back in your little circle." She retorts, "Don't worry, we don't have it." I said, "But I might." She stepped back and pulled her kids back with her.


See that's my problem with people in general out there brother. There's no fear of arse whoopings anymore. Pretty much from Texas to Florida, if you say something derogatory to someone else, you have taken a calculated risk. Keeps everyone civil unless they are looking for a problem. I've seen women popped across the chops because they were certain that guy would never hit a woman. Lol. Moral to this story is people lose respect for one another when there's no repercussions for being rude. Southern hospitality and manners probably has a lot to do with generations justified arse whoopings. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^a lesson I learned well as a teenager


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mrs BT unbeknownst to me used my Benchmade to cut a thread. She couldn't close it. Thus followed my lecture on how a finger could be lost.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT unbeknownst to me used my Benchmade to cut a thread. She couldn't close it. Thus followed my lecture on how a finger could be lost.


Sometimes a butterfly knife makes more sense.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Sometimes a butterfly knife makes more sense.


Scissors


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Yep. Airplanes are really gross. Hotel rooms too.


Planes right this moment have never been this clean and I still wipe the crap out of the seat , tray , seatbelt buckle, armrests . Seats of choice 1a board last or last row board last since humans are well sheeples they will all still congregate at the front leaving 12 rows empty in the back.
Got to love humans


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Planes right this moment have never been this clean and I still wipe the crap out of the seat , tray , seatbelt buckle, armrests . Seats of choice 1a board last or last row board last since humans are well sheeples they will all still congregate at the front leaving 12 rows empty in the back.
> Got to love humans


1A is mine! See that DoD study?

Best time to fly.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> WHAT THE F?
> 
> I'm in one with Mrs BT ATM. Should we leave?


Nah, you're fine. Just don't use your ultraviolet flashlight.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, you're fine. Just don't use your ultraviolet flashlight.


You mean after?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> 1A is mine! See that DoD study?
> 
> Best time to fly.


Yes sir


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> See that's my problem with people in general out there brother. There's no fear of arse whoopings anymore. Pretty much from Texas to Florida, if you say something derogatory to someone else, you have taken a calculated risk. Keeps everyone civil unless they are looking for a problem. I've seen women popped across the chops because they were certain that guy would never hit a woman. Lol. Moral to this story is people lose respect for one another when there's no repercussions for being rude. Southern hospitality and manners probably has a lot to do with generations justified arse whoopings. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I believe that's true. That's one reason that men may be more civil with each other - there's always an underlying understanding or threat of physical confrontation.

That's why some women don't feel the need to be civil to men in certain social situations. They think that men would never hit them. And generally that is the case.

I guess those were the good ole days.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> You mean after?


No


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I believe that's true. That's one reason that men may be more civil with each other - there's always an underlying understanding or threat of physical confrontation.
> 
> That's why some women don't feel the need to be civil to men in certain social situations. They think that men would never hit them. And generally that is the case.
> 
> I guess those were the good ole days.


Don't think I could hit a woman if I tried...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> How about a and b combined ?


Hate times two


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Never chase a buyer.


Don't know. As a matter of courtesy I would drop them an email and say that if I don't hear from them, I would assume that they aren't interested anymore. The guy I wanted to buy the watch didn't even have the courtesy to tell me he had sold it. I kept chasing him and in the end I wrote that I was calling it off.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Don't think I could hit a woman if I tried...


I elbowed a women on the dance floor once. By accident. 

So the trick is, don't try.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hint she's behind one.


I see many people behind those ferns


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well I'm only guilty of 1 of those.


Umm...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Love ya too brother Jman! You too Mickey, although I may have stepped over the line a bit with Mickey so apologies if any feelings got hurt..


I sense some man love there


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> We got a guy at work who's belly sticks out at least a foot. We are figuring he's got about a 3" pecker. Logistically he can't be over the urinal without his belly touching the backsplash. There's always puddle. Usually I just piss out back in the bushes.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks for describing that....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> LOL This weekend our waitress had the most amazing eyes/face...I thought or should I say imagined. Leaving I saw her near the front door w/out a mask  . I would have married the masked girl and divorced the un-masked the next morning...


It's like looking at a woman with and without make up.

I will leave it at there....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Why? You're tempted? There ARE things more important than money you know


Live on fresh air and love?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> See that's my problem with people in general out there brother. There's no fear of arse whoopings anymore. Pretty much from Texas to Florida, if you say something derogatory to someone else, you have taken a calculated risk. Keeps everyone civil unless they are looking for a problem. I've seen women popped across the chops because they were certain that guy would never hit a woman. Lol. Moral to this story is people lose respect for one another when there's no repercussions for being rude. Southern hospitality and manners probably has a lot to do with generations justified arse whoopings. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Seriously man. Then again, if you guys would have seen her... She was about my wife's height, 5 feet tall, but 80lbs heavier. Even with my above average Asian man biceps (LOL), my punch would have bounced off her. ? ? ? ?

Story time again... Years ago on Black Friday, Mrs Mav dragged me to the some outlet mall. Really did not want to go but fine. Of course, the place is packed full of crazies.

One crazy guy bumped into me, he turns to me and yells, "watch where you're going!"

Paraphrasing the next exchange of words...

me - you bumped into me so chill

crazy - don't tell me to f'ing chill

me - ummm ok and laugh

crazy - apologize to me

me - get the f away from me, I grab Mrs Mav and said let's go.

As we leave, I'm explaining to her what happened. Suddenly his lady comes from behind, grabs my arm, and starts yelling all sorts of obscenities at me.

Mrs Mav grabs her by her ponytail and said don't touch my husband b!tch or I'm gonna f you up, throws her down on the ground and kicks her in the stomach with her pointy heel. Her man ran off.

Me afterwards...










I love my wife. ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Seriously man. Then again, if you guys would have seen her... She was about my wife's height, 5 feet tall, but 80lbs heavier. Even with my above average Asian man biceps (LOL), my punch would have bounced off her. ? ? ? ?
> 
> Story time again... Years ago on Black Friday, Mrs Mav dragged me to the some outlet mall. Really did not want to go but fine. Of course, the place is packed full of crazies.
> 
> ...


Definitely a keeper...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> WHAT THE F?
> 
> I'm in one with Mrs BT ATM. Should we leave?


was about to crack an ATM joke but ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Oops I liked the post then thought better of that.


BLAHAHAHAHAHA I just choked on my ice cream


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> was about to crack an ATM joke but ...


Are automatic teller machines funny things in the Philippines?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> See that's my problem with people in general out there brother. There's no fear of arse whoopings anymore. Pretty much from Texas to Florida, if you say something derogatory to someone else, you have taken a calculated risk. Keeps everyone civil unless they are looking for a problem. I've seen women popped across the chops because they were certain that guy would never hit a woman. Lol. Moral to this story is people lose respect for one another when there's no repercussions for being rude. Southern hospitality and manners probably has a lot to do with generations justified arse whoopings. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I grew up with a father and consequences, my kids did not - even tapping your kids on the rear end is VERY much against the law here. We've all seemed to have turned out ok, so there's probably other determining factors. Starts with being courteous.

Or when in Texas, pack a big smile and an even bigger gun 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's like looking at a woman with and without make up.
> 
> I will leave it at there....


Never liked all the make up some women feel the need to plaster on themselves. Never considered that it was a type of mask. Sad.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Seriously man. Then again, if you guys would have seen her... She was about my wife's height, 5 feet tall, but 80lbs heavier. Even with my above average Asian man biceps (LOL), my punch would have bounced off her.
> 
> Story time again... Years ago on Black Friday, Mrs Mav dragged me to the some outlet mall. Really did not want to go but fine. Of course, the place is packed full of crazies.
> 
> ...


Don't EVER try and flip your VC - consequences.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

@BT Hope you find some closure with your older brother. Sucks.


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And you've never recovered.


Never. still suffering from PSTD.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Godfrey

Recommended reading










In Latin and English on alternating pages.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Seriously man. Then again, if you guys would have seen her... She was about my wife's height, 5 feet tall, but 80lbs heavier. Even with my above average Asian man biceps (LOL), my punch would have bounced off her.
> 
> Story time again... Years ago on Black Friday, Mrs Mav dragged me to the some outlet mall. Really did not want to go but fine. Of course, the place is packed full of crazies.
> 
> ...


your wife her?










Or her?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Yeah I agree. This is why I beat off in my downstairs guest bathroom. No windows or cameras around. Wait, did I say that out loud? Nevermind.


Sshhhh...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> ****'s getting weird in here. LOL


I can see man love when I see it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Recommended reading
> 
> ...


This is my idea of old age









And get invited to dinners


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Are automatic teller machines funny things in the Philippines?


not that i know of

Not sure if proper to comment if Mr and Mrs BT did an ATM.  does sappiefiance like ATM?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Live on fresh air and love?


I prefer sax, substance and indulgence.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> Seriously man. Then again, if you guys would have seen her... She was about my wife's height, 5 feet tall, but 80lbs heavier. Even with my above average Asian man biceps (LOL), my punch would have bounced off her. ? ? ? ?
> 
> Story time again... Years ago on Black Friday, Mrs Mav dragged me to the some outlet mall. Really did not want to go but fine. Of course, the place is packed full of crazies.
> 
> ...


My mrs has a heavy bag in the basement and has taken Krav Maga lessons. And she grew up in the middle of 13 siblings so I'm pretty sure she knows how to fight. LOL


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Seriously man. Then again, if you guys would have seen her... She was about my wife's height, 5 feet tall, but 80lbs heavier. Even with my above average Asian man biceps (LOL), my punch would have bounced off her.
> 
> Story time again... Years ago on Black Friday, Mrs Mav dragged me to the some outlet mall. Really did not want to go but fine. Of course, the place is packed full of crazies.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I suspect he masturbates off camera?
> 
> It's just gold


Even in a boring physical meeting? 😅


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Don't think I could hit a woman if I tried...


Me neither. BUT. Not all men are mentally strong enough to hold back. 
In the immortal words of Chris Rock:"I'm not saying OJ did it. But I understand". 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Seriously man. Then again, if you guys would have seen her... She was about my wife's height, 5 feet tall, but 80lbs heavier. Even with my above average Asian man biceps (LOL), my punch would have bounced off her.
> 
> Story time again... Years ago on Black Friday, Mrs Mav dragged me to the some outlet mall. Really did not want to go but fine. Of course, the place is packed full of crazies.
> 
> ...


Mrs Mav is my favorite here. I'm sure all brothers are doing well but you win buddy. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, and it's sure to offend her/him/zhim/them. Which should really make you want to punch her/him/zhim/them.


Would this work? "Your Honor I don't see gender". 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Mrs Mav is my favorite here. I'm sure all brothers are doing well but you win buddy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Fights for her man and cooks. We're all jealous.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I grew up with a father and consequences, my kids did not - even tapping your kids on the rear end is VERY much against the law here. We've all seemed to have turned out ok, so there's probably other determining factors. Starts with being courteous.
> 
> Or when in Texas, pack a big smile and an even bigger gun
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


When you think about it; bullying has been controlling the world for a long time. We used to keep other countries at bay by flexing our muscle. The last few years we found out we could financially bully countries also without even threatening force. Now do we call this bullying or discipline?

But I agree that we could all do better.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, just to relate a little story. I've had this annoying dry cough for the last 4 months. Comes and goes. Always wore a mask indoors and around people. Last week the office manager on my floor takes me aside and says that people are nervous about me.
> 
> So last Thursday I took a Covid test. If positive, I would get a telephone call in 24-48 hours. No call.
> 
> Got online, result is officially negative. So they can all sleep sound tonight.


I just got quarantined as well. Runny nose, post-nasal drip type cough x 2 days. Negative covid test (and WOW does that hurt when you are congested!!) but 10 days work from home anyway.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

OK. This is quite nice from Seiko.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I just got quarantined as well. Runny nose, post-nasal drip type cough x 2 days. Negative covid test (and WOW does that hurt when you are congested!!) but 10 days work from home anyway.


Good to hear that the COVID test came back negative. Flu and cold season are upon us here (-5C this morning).


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> OK. This is quite nice from Seiko.


Using 59's test it must be a fake as the bezel, rehaut and dial align 

edit: wish they had skipped the magnifier over the date


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Using 59's test it must be a fake as the bezel, rehaut and dial align


Hah!

I love all three of the new divers from Seiko (save for the silly polar explorer history stuff they associate), but this blue one is my favorite.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> not that i know of
> 
> Not sure if proper to comment if Mr and Mrs BT did an ATM.  does sappiefiance like ATM?


OK tell us please.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> OK tell us please.


You don't wanna know....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> not that i know of
> 
> Not sure if proper to comment if Mr and Mrs BT did an ATM.  does sappiefiance like ATM?


Don't know. And it would be awkward to ask.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


>


That's a disturbing Gif, but not because of the violence.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> OK. This is quite nice from Seiko.


Im picturing a 350 lb sumo wrestler named Tiffany! .


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> I just got quarantined as well. Runny nose, post-nasal drip type cough x 2 days. Negative covid test (and WOW does that hurt when you are congested!!) but 10 days work from home anyway.


Glad you are OK, but that test is unpleasant to say the least.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> You don't wanna know....


OK I looked lol that's a nogo


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Hah!
> 
> I love all three of the new divers from Seiko (save for the silly polar explorer history stuff they associate), but this blue one is my favorite.


I've been thinking of a grey Seiko diver ever since I procrastinated and missed buying the LE a few years ago.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

I can totally see cards getting lost with the MagSafe card holder


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> I can totally see cards getting lost with the MagSafe card holder
> View attachment 15509157


Don't even have to snatch the card, just need to pop off the case!

Also, wondering if you can wirelessly charge while that "case" is on and a credit card or two are inside...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> You don't wanna know....


Don't you mean, you can't handle the truth.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK I looked lol that's a nogo


Share? I'm feeling my age when it comes to cryptic messages.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Don't even have to snatch the card, just need to pop off the case!
> 
> Also, wondering if you can wirelessly charge while that "case" is on and a credit card or two are inside...


FWIW, I think it would be easier since you can pop the wallet-thing off, unlike the previous ones that glued on with adhesive. (which I used to have and eventually got rid of)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Seriously man. Then again, if you guys would have seen her... She was about my wife's height, 5 feet tall, but 80lbs heavier. Even with my above average Asian man biceps (LOL), my punch would have bounced off her.
> 
> Story time again... Years ago on Black Friday, Mrs Mav dragged me to the some outlet mall. Really did not want to go but fine. Of course, the place is packed full of crazies.
> 
> ...


This is for Mrs Mav


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> OK. This is quite nice from Seiko.


Nice backdrop?

Seriously man, just looks like another Seiko.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That's a disturbing Gif, but not because of the violence.


Sucked for both?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Just watched the Cowboys and Arizona. Two seconds of cheerleaders up on the stands (no complaints from the spectators), but BSF’s Cowboys got Murrayed. 


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't EVER try and flip your VC - consequences.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


If you guys ever see me sell my VC and I go missing afterwards, you'll know what happened... lol


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> your wife her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely more like Gal.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


>


More like this...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> More like this...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


>


The Donald should return to WWE in his post-presidency. Imagine the ratings in a match against The Rock. 😂


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> If you guys ever see me sell my VC and I go missing afterwards, you'll know what happened... lol


Ever considered hiring someone to taste your food? Forgot you've got Apollo ;(

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Don't even have to snatch the card, just need to pop off the case!
> 
> Also, wondering if you can wirelessly charge while that "case" is on and a credit card or two are inside...


Doesn't seems to be able to charge through the card holder. See 9:10 of this video


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Sucked for both?


Interesting choice of word, Bro Dick!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ever considered hiring someone to taste your food? Forgot you've got Apollo ;(
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'm not sure if Apollo approves of your comment, you might have pissed him off...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


>







2:53


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just watched the Cowboys and Arizona. Two seconds of cheerleaders up on the stands (no complaints from the spectators), but BSF's Cowboys got Murrayed.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'm thinking the Boys might win 6 games all season. If they're lucky.

I miss the good ol' days when we count on getting several shots of the cheerleaders each game. And not just 2 seconds either. PC sucks.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> Doesn't seems to be able to charge through the card holder. See 9:10 of this video


Those were my thoughts.

I don't use wallet cases; I'll likely start off with a nice clear case (probably the Apple one to start) and will look for a nice 3rd party leather case once mag safe is incorporated.

I've had understated Louis Vuitton or Bottega Veneta cases on my iPhones since my iPhone X, but it takes for ever for them to adapt to new sizes and tech (like MagSafe) plus it's a frivolous expense.

I've used Vaja before and they have premium leather cases for a fraction of the price and received an email that they will be incorporating MagSafe ASAP


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wolfhead said:


> Doesn't seems to be able to charge through the card holder. See 9:10 of this video


Non-issue, IMO:


BarracksSi said:


> FWIW, I think it would be easier since you can pop the wallet-thing off, unlike the previous ones that glued on with adhesive. (which I used to have and eventually got rid of)


Plus, I don't think it's a good idea to have credit cards and whatnot stuck in between a magnetic charger and a magnetic phone during an inductive power transfer.

(speaking of which: the magnetic wallet attachment apparently has a metal backing to protect your cards against the magnets)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Don't think I could hit a woman if I tried...


Me either. Sometimes a smile and a nod goes a long way toward defusing confrontation. Exception though when dealing with bullies but verbal response only when dealing with a female bully.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@mav it's your job to tell me this article is not true... Ignore headline









California Just Declared War On Thanksgiving, Imposes INSANE Orwellian Restrictions On Families | News Pushed


If you live in California please get out, move to a state where you can enjoy some freedom because the state just declared war on the holidays. Governor Gavin Newsom just announcement more coronavirus restrictions just in time for the holidays. According to his new decree, no more than three…




newspushed.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I grew up with a father and consequences, my kids did not - even tapping your kids on the rear end is VERY much against the law here. We've all seemed to have turned out ok, so there's probably other determining factors. Starts with being courteous.
> 
> Or when in Texas, pack a big smile and an even bigger gun
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


In Texas definitely smile and nod, especially in this day and time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> When you think about it; bullying has been controlling the world for a long time. We used to keep other countries at bay by flexing our muscle. The last few years we found out we could financially bully countries also without even threatening force. Now do we call this bullying or discipline?
> 
> But I agree that we could all do better.
> 
> ...


Only way to keep the peace is to prepare for war.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Using 59's test it must be a fake as the bezel, rehaut and dial align
> 
> edit: wish they had skipped the magnifier over the date


Any Seiko is definitely a fake if the dial, rehaut and bezel all align.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just watched the Cowboys and Arizona. Two seconds of cheerleaders up on the stands (no complaints from the spectators), but BSF's Cowboys got Murrayed.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


At least the Cowboys are no longer just mediocre.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> @mav it's your job to tell me this article is not true... Ignore headline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Where'd you get that "article"?

It doesn't quote a source. It doesn't link to a government announcement or "decree". It hyperventilates about "terminating Christmas" as if California will become an ISIS caliphate.

Here's the CDPH's page:




__





CDPH Guidance for the Prevention of COVID-19 Transmission for Gatherings 10 09







www.cdph.ca.gov





TBH, with nearly 40 states seeing cases on the rise (again) and hospitals filling up (again), plus testing being mostly unavailable (still) and a growing list of CV19 "superspreader events" being linked to family gatherings (still), it makes less and less sense to stuff your house full of people.

I remember the holidays serving as family reunions with seven pairs of aunts n' uncles, plus all their kids, flying in from all over the country to celebrate at Grandma's house. No way I'd do anything like that these days. All it'd take would be some random asymptomatic jagoff in a plane to spread it to one of them, then since we all spend time singing around the piano, we're done.

Gonna get a link to a Zoom session for my uncle's memorial service this afternoon. We're obviously not there in person.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Those were my thoughts.
> 
> I don't use wallet cases; I'll likely start off with a nice clear case (probably the Apple one to start) and will look for a nice 3rd party leather case once mag safe is incorporated.
> 
> ...


The best iPhone cases are made by Turtleback, nothing else I've seen even close. 
www.turtlebackcase.com


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Let me see
> 
> Seiko marine master SLA019 Green Limited Edition
> 
> For sale no trade Grand Seiko SBGE201 $4000


For that GS thread I'd be putting the bracelet back on and posting a few pics. In general for both watches I'd post a few more pics. Try and get some nice ones with the light catching the watch in just the right way, to get potential buyers juices flowing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The best iPhone cases are made by Turtleback, nothing else I've seen even close.
> www.turtlebackcase.com


I'll take a look!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Only way to keep the peace is to prepare for war.


Only way to settle is to be fully committed to going to trial.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'll take a look!



















Unlike the cheap junk sold on eBay these cases are high quality and made in the USA. The case on the top is nylon and leather on the bottom.









Several attachments to the belt with QD, but the one on the bottom works best for me. I prefer the horizontal belt attachment but have one vertical I've not used thus far for my iPhone 11 Pro Max.


















You can order to fit only the iPhone alone, or in my case I ordered mine to fit with the Otterbox Defender attached to my iPhone for a perfect custom fit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Only way to settle is to be fully committed to going to trial.


Same principle. Only clear cut winners are the attorneys on both sides.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> For that GS thread I'd be putting the bracelet back on and posting a few pics. In general for both watches I'd post a few more pics. Try and get some nice ones with the light catching the watch in just the right way, to get potential buyers juices flowing.


That's a great point as other than the green dial & bezel there is no difference between the SLA019 and the SLA021, the latter version of the MM300 selling for $2200 to $2500 on the preowned market, sometimes even less.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Wow. Where'd you get that "article"?
> 
> It doesn't quote a source. It doesn't link to a government announcement or "decree". It hyperventilates about "terminating Christmas" as if California will become an ISIS caliphate.
> 
> ...


Didn't mean for you to get concerned and get worried. You have to do you. The question is to Mav so I can determine if article is true. Curiosity.
Yeah looks like your link confirms the info.

Here's earlier article https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...rules-now-allow-for-3-households-to-socialize


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Well rinse my mouth. 








Lowering the transmission and spread of human coronavirus


The emergence of the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 pandemic has created an unprecedented healthcare, social, and economic disaster. Wearing of masks and social distancing can signif...




onlinelibrary.wiley.com


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> @jorgenl at Daniel Boone inn waitress asked if we had been there before. I said a few times.. First time was on honeymoon almost 50 years ago.


@*Betterthere* you up here for the Fall foliage? This was the best weekend for it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> @*Betterthere* you up here for the Fall foliage? This was the best weekend for it.


Yes I am... Enjoying color and all of it.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

We stayed home to avoid the crowds. We face Grandfather from our back deck, so we didn't miss a thing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A different take on a GMT. Quite innovative with the dial.

"Introducing - Seiko Prospex LX Line Limited Edition SNR049J1 (Live Pics & Price)" via @watchville Seiko Prospex LX Line Limited Edition SNR049J1 - Hands-on, Price


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> For that GS thread I'd be putting the bracelet back on and posting a few pics. In general for both watches I'd post a few more pics. Try and get some nice ones with the light catching the watch in just the right way, to get potential buyers juices flowing.


Done


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> A different take on a GMT. Quite innovative with the dial.
> 
> "Introducing - Seiko Prospex LX Line Limited Edition SNR049J1 (Live Pics & Price)" via @watchville Seiko Prospex LX Line Limited Edition SNR049J1 - Hands-on, Price


But huge


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> @*Betterthere* you up here for the Fall foliage? This was the best weekend for it.


This would be a great week to make the drive from Gatlinburg through the Great Smoky Mountain National Park to Cherokee, and then back. My old stomping grounds way back when.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We stayed home to avoid the crowds. We face Grandfather from our back deck, so we didn't miss a thing.


Awesome area especially w the foliage change


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> But huge


Expensive too. I saw one awhile back and was not all that impressed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yes I am... Enjoying color and all of it.


BT as I think I recall, you are to the NE of Cherokee, maybe by close to 150 miles?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> BT as I think I recall, you are to the NE of Cherokee, maybe by close to 150 miles?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Great book


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> But huge


It's titanium.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Well rinse my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense. I went to boot camp from Thanksgiving into the beginning of March. At some point in the cycle, just before lights out, we all got a spritz of Listerine. There's a certain kind of "recruit cough" 😷 that everyone got eventually just from all the yelling we did, and the Listerine was an attempt to keep anyone from actually getting sick. I'm assuming it worked.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> A different take on a GMT. Quite innovative with the dial.
> 
> "Introducing - Seiko Prospex LX Line Limited Edition SNR049J1 (Live Pics & Price)" via @watchville Seiko Prospex LX Line Limited Edition SNR049J1 - Hands-on, Price


I would wear that. Nice watch but at $10k....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't mean for you to get concerned and get worried. You have to do you. The question is to Mav so I can determine if article is true. Curiosity.
> Yeah looks like your link confirms the info.
> 
> Here's earlier article https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...rules-now-allow-for-3-households-to-socialize


That one's context helps, too:


> Three households can gather so long as they wear masks and follow other safety precautions designed to stem the spread of the virus, under the new guidelines from the California Department of Public Health. *State health officials previously discouraged gatherings outside of a single household.*


So the first FUD-ly op-ed made it sound totally disastrous, but this makes it sound sensible.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> It's titanium.


Doesn't make it any less huge except of course for Serbian decent thickly wristed Manley man


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Too soon?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

5959HH said:


> This would be a great week to make the drive from Gatlinburg through the Great Smoky Mountain National Park to Cherokee, and then back. My old stomping grounds way back when.


We really like the Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg area but haven't been back since the fire in 2016. We have friends who moved from here to there to open a restaurant. They said the area was making a strong comeback, then 2020 happened.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

jmanlay said:


> Awesome area especially w the foliage change


We're truly blessed to call the High Country home.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We're truly blessed to call the High Country home.


Definitely God's Country!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Doesn't make it any less huge except of course for Serbian decent thickly wristed Manley man


Imagine how this well look. Can't wait. It will be my second most expensive Seiko. I don't mind the bottom two Shoguns due for release soon either.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Imagine how this well look. Can't wait. It will be my second most expensive Seiko. I don't mind the bottom two Shoguns due for release soon either.


Do like that brownish shogun


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Too soon?


Reminds me of a tweet (I mentioned it earlier) --

"Is it just me or is hand sanitizer just gooey vodka? I mean, I was in a sorority, and the smell makes me think of low-cut jeans and bad decisions"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> But huge


And thicckk.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That one's context helps, too:
> 
> So the first FUD-ly op-ed made it sound totally disastrous, but this makes it sound sensible.


Which proves something because both f'ed up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We really like the Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg area but haven't been back since the fire in 2016. We have friends who moved from here to there to open a restaurant. They said the area was making a strong comeback, then 2020 happened.


Have 2 pieces of pottery from the pigeon forge pottery circa 1971 honeymoon. That's all that was there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Definitely God's Country!!


Uh uh no that's MT WY.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

One Seiko gone


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> One Seiko gone


Which


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Which


Doesn't matter.

It's like the joke:

Q: Drop a saxophone, a clarinet, and a flute from the top of a five-story building. Which one hits the ground first?

A: Doesn't matter as long as they all hit REALLY HARD.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> One Seiko gone


Which one ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Which


Green one


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Which one ?


The sla019 
Wife told me to cut it down and she is right , I have way too many so Seiko gone , next GS and then a couple more 
Then I can get a Cermit or turquoise OP


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Uh uh no that's MT WY.


MT, WY and ID too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And thicckk.


That's what she said!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> One Seiko gone


Celebrations


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> The sla019
> Wife told me to cut it down and she is right , I have way too many so Seiko gone , next GS and then a couple more
> Then I can get a Cermit or turquoise OP


I really liked the SLA019 when I saw and tried on one at Timeless awhile back. If only it wasn't so top heavy. Reason I sold my SLA021. That and the crummy bracelet. Good luck selling the GS GMT.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I really liked the SLA019 when I saw and tried on one at Timeless awhile back. If only it wasn't so top heavy. Reason I sold my SLA021. That and the crummy bracelet. Good luck selling the GS GMT.


Too heavy 
Too thick
For me at least but a great watch it will be missed


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> MT, WY and ID too.


Well SD too


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Too heavy
> Too thick
> For me at least but a great watch it will be missed


Top heavy like I said but nice watch otherwise.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well SD too


Definitely parts of SD although Yellowstone pretty much stands alone as my favorite destination on the planet.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Definitely parts of SD although Yellowstone pretty much stands alone as my favorite destination on the planet.


True plus Glacier national park and grand tetons and many other locations. But possibly even greater are the people and their way of life.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15510201


There is something nice and serene to look into the yonder and see trees, mountain and clouds. ?

I used to live next to the beach and the sound of the ocean is like music. Now I live near the hills and while I see the hills, I don't get such a beautiful landscape like this above.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey, friends of OoO, what do you guys think of this? Annual calendar for price of an affordable watch? Automatic movement.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15510201


Nice. 
This time of the year, we were usually preparing for year-end holidays








(Mt Yōtei in Hokkaido, taken in 2017 trip)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well rinse my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn missed the ship on investing in mouth wash 

Maybe BSF is onboard?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> A different take on a GMT. Quite innovative with the dial.
> 
> "Introducing - Seiko Prospex LX Line Limited Edition SNR049J1 (Live Pics & Price)" via @watchville Seiko Prospex LX Line Limited Edition SNR049J1 - Hands-on, Price


I've seen the Earth recently on the back of the Silver Snoopy. That my lad is not the Earth 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15509927


Now that's a trooper with a sense of humour. Not many drug dealers in his town 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey, friends of OoO, what do you guys think of this? Annual calendar for price of an affordable watch? Automatic movement.
> 
> View attachment 15510255


Have you seen them in person? In the pictures they look nice, and the multi layer dial gave it good depth, but when I handled them, the white ceramic dial material looked plasticky.

The blue or black looked less plasticky.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Have you seen them in person? In the pictures they look nice, and the multi layer dial gave it good depth, but when I handled them, the white ceramic dial material looked plasticky.
> 
> The blue or black looked less plasticky.


Thanks for the feedback. The owner of Melbourne Watch Co. responded on a post I made in the Affordable Forum that it's a triple calendar and how may stars they got in reviews. I was after information from owners and your comment is as good as it gets. Probably a pass for me if it looks plasticky.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The owner of Melbourne Watch Co. responded on a post I made in the Affordable Forum that it's a triple calendar and how may stars they got in reviews. I was after information from owners and your comment is as good as it gets. Probably a pass for me if it looks plasticky.


Yeah, I actually went in looking to get a white dial. As soon as I saw it, it was a hard pass.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, I actually went in looking to get a white dial. As soon as I saw it, it was a hard pass.


Good to know because we can't see the real thing from photos and reviews.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Go there ans enjoy the comments

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/massena-lab-uni-racer-panda-and-reverse-panda-introducing


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Go there ans enjoy the comments
> 
> Introducing: The Massena LAB Uni-Racer - HODINKEE


I jumped right to the comments. Probably a much more interesting to read than their review of another over priced mediocre watch. Their inability to decide on whether it has a sapphire or acrylic crystal deflates any confidence in their review.

"The Massena LAB Uni-Racer "Panda" and "Reverse Panda," UR-001 & UR-002. Stainless steel case measuring 39mm x 13mm (including 4mm domed *sapphire crystal *with 20mm lug width). Water resistant to 50 meters. *Acrylic crystal* with scratch-resistant coating. Black or white dial with contrasting subdials and Super-LumiNova. Manually wound *Sellita SW 510M* chronograph movement vibrating at 28,800 vph and running in 23 jewels. Straps: UR-001 (Panda), "Bleu de France" saffiano strap; UR-002 (Reverse Panda), cement gray textured leather strap. *Price: $3,495.* *Available exclusively from Massena LAB and the HODINKEE Shop*. (read no-one else will touch this one)"

*Hodinkee needs to rethink if they want to sell watches or objectively review watches - at the moment there's too much of a conflict of interest.*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I jumped right to the comments. Probably a much more interesting to read than their review of another over priced mediocre watch. Their inability to decide on whether it has a sapphire or acrylic crystal deflates any confidence in their review.
> 
> "The Massena LAB Uni-Racer "Panda" and "Reverse Panda," UR-001 & UR-002. Stainless steel case measuring 39mm x 13mm (including 4mm domed *sapphire crystal *with 20mm lug width). Water resistant to 50 meters. *Acrylic crystal* with scratch-resistant coating. Black or white dial with contrasting subdials and Super-LumiNova. Manually wound *Sellita SW 510M* chronograph movement vibrating at 28,800 vph and running in 23 jewels. Straps: UR-001 (Panda), "Bleu de France" saffiano strap; UR-002 (Reverse Panda), cement gray textured leather strap. *Price: $3,495.* *Available exclusively from Massena LAB and the HODINKEE Shop*. (read no-one else will touch this one)"
> 
> *Hodinkee needs to rethink if they want to sell watches or objectively review watches - at the moment there's too much of a conflict of interest.*


Not only that it is a copy of a Universal Genève . Even the logo branding thing is almost identical to UG. 
Goes to show, money talks.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> *Hodinkee needs to rethink if they want to sell watches or objectively review watches - at the moment there's too much of a conflict of interest.*


Just about the only thing they're good for is the pictures. At least Playboy had articles of substance.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I am finishing the market week - the most busy throughout the year. Just a few more days and I'll be able to take it easy. I replenish my supplies - this is what UPS has delivered today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I am finishing the market week - the most busy throughout the year. Just a few more days and I'll be able to take it easy. I replenish my supplies - this is what UPS has delivered today.


Missing: Something with a little "bite" such as an Islay like Lagavulin 16 or even Ardbeg 10.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I am finishing the market week - the most busy throughout the year. Just a few more days and I'll be able to take it easy. I replenish my supplies - this is what UPS has delivered today.


Interesting how just seeing those bottles gave be the taste of a good single malt 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I am finishing the market week - the most busy throughout the year. Just a few more days and I'll be able to take it easy. I replenish my supplies - this is what UPS has delivered today.


Ooooh! Balvenie Triple! Never tried that!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I am finishing the market week - the most busy throughout the year. Just a few more days and I'll be able to take it easy. I replenish my supplies - this is what UPS has delivered today.


Green label FTW from JW!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Missing: Something with a little "bite" such as an Islay like Lagavulin 16 or even Ardbeg 10.


I bought the Ardbeg last weekend, it's half empty


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Ooooh! Balvenie Triple! Never tried that!


I will also try it for the first time.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Green label FTW from JW!


Malt mixed from three different barrels.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Might as well just write "It tastes like sh1t!"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Darn missed the ship on investing in mouth wash
> 
> Maybe BSF is onboard?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


6 month supply here... i advised local pharmacy on nasal rinse few months back...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I am finishing the market week - the most busy throughout the year. Just a few more days and I'll be able to take it easy. I replenish my supplies - this is what UPS has delivered today.


can't post my last couple of UPS deliveries ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

For fun stopped by a couple of ADs while driving home from mountains. I did manage to get past the BS and not a flipper to make it to their effort to add me to their phone numbers. Barter worked in one case. Only watch I saw was a silver/white DJ41 with roman numerals.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Just about the only thing they're good for is the pictures. At least Playboy had articles of substance.


They did??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> I bought the Ardbeg last weekend, it's half empty


You really should check the fill level before you leave the store...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They did??


I remember reading one about cockfighting . I got over halfway through constantly wondering why it was talking about roosters.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> can't post my last couple of UPS deliveries ;-)


You got a cake too?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Damn, like this one. Might have to comission(?) or build one sometime.


----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

jason10mm said:


> Damn, like this one. Might have to comission(?) or build one sometime.


I didn't know Seiko had lightsaber tech available.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

So here's the 22/22 strap sent to me by @AL9C1 aka Big Al just installed on my JMAN Special.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

That completes the Bro OoO Watch! Nice!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

97Type-R said:


> I didn't know Seiko had lightsaber tech available.


Yeah, Seiko's lume is bright but not _that_ bright...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today's entry from the Department of Vanity.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And since we haven't had a Stepfordbot in a while...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So here's the 22/22 strap sent to me by @AL9C1 aka Big Al just installed on my JMAN Special.


Coooool. It made it out there fast. Hope you enjoy it. It's an old tough worn piece of leather. I'm hoping to find some more old weathered pieces.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That completes the Bro OoO Watch! Nice!


I might need to find some OoO stamps and make some official thread straps.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I finally sent that one I promised Gunnar a while back too. Although I didn’t make that one. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I might need to find some OoO stamps and make some official thread straps.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I read it as OoO tramps ...
I need a vacation


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> For fun stopped by a couple of ADs while driving home from mountains. I did manage to get past the BS and not a flipper to make it to their effort to add me to their phone numbers. Barter worked in one case. Only watch I saw was a silver/white DJ41 with roman numerals.


I need to hit the Nashville AD but I know what I will see is










so I keep pushing it out


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Favorite pic from this summer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Favorite GIF from this summer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My second favorite wristshot of this summer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My favorite wristshot from this summer.










?????


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

She's got my OP tonight.








Got the Snoop Dog.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Might as well just write "It tastes like sh1t!"


Que the Rolex toilet paper 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You really should check the fill level before you leave the store...


Maybe like youngsters he likes to open and sip before reaching the cashier 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You got a cake too?


Couldn't sign in due to my age 

My father turned 90 yesterday, maybe I should forward him the link 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Today's entry from the Department of Vanity.
> 
> View attachment 15511631


With three daughters I've seen my share of selfies 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She's got my OP tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn, she's on a roll. When she gets the Silver Snoopy she'll probably be able to daumant your whole collection 

How's it feel to be the underdog, pun intended 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Darn, she's on a roll. When she gets the Silver Snoopy she'll probably be able to daumant your whole collection
> 
> How's it feel to be the underdog, pun intended
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Unless I'm wearing mine...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I never paid much attention to these one handlers but this is a cool way to do it. Only thing keeping me away from this watch is 20mm lugs on a 43mm case. Band is too narrow for a big watch. Kinda like the P01 was cool until the narrow band. Either way this is a cool watch that just missed the mark on narrow lugs.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I never paid much attention to these one handlers but this is a cool way to do it. Only thing keeping me away from this watch is 20mm lugs on a 43mm case. Band is too narrow for a big watch. Kinda like the P01 was cool until the narrow band. Either way this is a cool watch that just missed the mark on narrow lugs.
> View attachment 15511976


It'd take some getting used to; my first priority in buying a watch is seeing the time at a glance.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Unless I'm wearing mine...


A pair of Silver Snoopy's would get a big like and probably a lot of angry messages about cornering the Omega market 

You would have achieved whale status!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

So I have a question for the medical professionals amongst the brotherhood. Can anyone tell me how long a cracked rib would take to heal?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> A pair of Silver Snoopy's would get a big like and probably a lot of angry messages about cornering the Omega market
> 
> You'd achieve whale status!!


Whale status okay. Look like whales? Not okay.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So I have a question for the medical professionals amongst the brotherhood. Can anyone tell me how long a cracked rib would take to heal?


And when they've responded to your rib maybe they could say how long the little piggy toe needs to heal. After a couple of months, I'm beginning to feel that my tape job wasn't the best. No wuckers as the other nine piggies are still working 

My experience with cracked ribs was that it takes a long time. It didn't help that someone kept hitting me in the ribs (playing football is not the best doctor).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> And when they've responded to your rib maybe they could say how long the little piggy toe needs to heal. After a couple of months, I'm beginning to feel that my tape job wasn't the best. No wuckers as the other nine piggies are still working
> 
> My experience with cracked ribs was that it takes a long time. It didn't help that someone kept hitting me in the ribs (playing football is not the best doctor).


Broke that before too. LOL


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Starting my journey to get my CPCU today (chartered property casualty underwriter). Hopefully can bang it out before June 2021. Will have to figure out what kinds of letters I want after my name once all is said and done! LOL!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> It'd take some getting used to; my first priority in buying a watch is seeing the time at a glance.


I dunno, I think that one is incredibly easy to read. It's a jump-hour. So you have the hour at 12.

Most Meisters are annoying to read, though.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

IWC update - The IWC bracelet has made this watch the most comfortable watch I own, officially. I hate to admit that in OoO . . . But . . .


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> IWC update - The IWC bracelet has made this watch the most comfortable watch I own, officially. I hate to admit that in OoO . . . But . . .


That's heretical. It's punishable by banishment to the yonder.....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That completes the Bro OoO Watch! Nice!


there's an OoO watch? Sign me up.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's heretical. It's punishable by banishment to the yonder.....


Hence the apology!!! The fine link + quick adjust (that I can do without taking the watch off) is just too wonderful to NOT love, though!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> there's an OoO watch? Sign me up.


Hey @Pongster, what's the go with your BSH watch? Did you get allocated one? Or do you go into the waitlist?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @Pongster, what's the go with your BSH watch? Did you get allocated one? Or do you go into the waitlist?


got it in.

(Or TWSS)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> IWC update - The IWC bracelet has made this watch the most comfortable watch I own, officially. I hate to admit that in OoO . . . But . . .


Pic or IDNH


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> got it in.
> 
> (Or TWSS)


Nice one


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My second favorite wristshot of this summer.
> 
> View attachment 15511880


Thanks BSF! I'll never forget that magical day - 6/21/2020. 🙂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie playing _Where's Waldo._..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice, no?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just because...
> 
> View attachment 15512381


Was she surprised to see her picture handing inside your home?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Was she surprised to see her picture handing inside your home?


A bit. She knows I reserve most of my wall space for Paulina...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I might have to start watching _The Bachelorette._..










On second thought, nah.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Very nice, no?
> 
> View attachment 15512405


if i didnt have the snowflake already when this was launched, might have gone for this.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I might have to start watching _The Bachelorette._..
> 
> View attachment 15512416
> 
> ...


For some warped reason when I look at "large" woman I picture what they'll look like in 20-30 years and think no. Warped, I know.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> She's got my OP tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Stick a fork in you Sap. You're cooked.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I never paid much attention to these one handlers but this is a cool way to do it. Only thing keeping me away from this watch is 20mm lugs on a 43mm case. Band is too narrow for a big watch. Kinda like the P01 was cool until the narrow band. Either way this is a cool watch that just missed the mark on narrow lugs.
> View attachment 15511976


With one handers you never know the exact time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So I have a question for the medical professionals amongst the brotherhood. Can anyone tell me how long a cracked rib would take to heal?


Too looong.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Stick a fork in you Sap. You're cooked.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Pic or IDNH


Here is the front. This is the blue dial model, obviously. I went with the version with the partially polished center links (you can also get fully brushed, but I like the contrast a lot more).










Here is the inside of the clasp. You can see the ratchet system. It gives what I think is almost a link and a half of extendability. I normally wear it not extended and then extend it if I am doing some work.










You operate extender with the polished IWC logo. It's a hidden extender and you simply depress the button and the watch extends. Much like Glashutte Original.










Wrist shot.










And I think it was BrOoO @Dogbert_is_fat ;who pointed out how brown my lawn had gotten. It was bad when I had some die-off due to some issues. I went out and built an above ground sprinkler system and did a ton of work on it. Overseeding, top dressing with peat, a lot of fertilizing, etc. It has really rebounded nicely and is one of the best looking lawns on our block once again.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

By the way, excuse the red hose on the right. That'll be hidden under the mulch next year. I just wanted to get it all through beta testing this year before it goes into the basement during winter.

You can see the color difference of my yard versus my neighbor's on the left, though. It's pretty damn apparent.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Here is the front. This is the blue dial model, obviously. I went with the version with the partially polished center links (you can also get fully brushed, but I like the contrast a lot more).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice n' hairy lawn


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> And I think it was BrOoO @Dogbert_is_fat ;who pointed out how brown my lawn had gotten. It was bad when I had some die-off due to some issues. I went out and built an above ground sprinkler system and did a ton of work on it. Overseeding, top dressing with peat, a lot of fertilizing, etc. It has really rebounded nicely and is one of the best looking lawns on our block once again.


Wait... did you dig up your lawn because a BrOoO said so?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Wait... did you dig up your lawn because a BrOoO said so?


No, no. No digging whatsoever. It was really looking haggard and I had invested a TON in it over the last two years. So it was pretty depressing overall, lol.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Here is the front. This is the blue dial model, obviously. I went with the version with the partially polished center links (you can also get fully brushed, but I like the contrast a lot more).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bracelet looks great and it's adjustable!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> The bracelet looks great and it's adjustable!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


It's absurdly comfortable.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

By the way, since I hate outer AR coating, I removed it with a Dremel and some polishing tips.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> It's absurdly comfortable.


Here's a tangent...

What bugs the hell out of me is that it looks like a great feature and IWC SAYS NOTHING ABOUT IT on their website.

And I think it's because this push for "mobile-friendly Web development" makes Web designers and content managers remove information for the sake of clean, unified, so-called "white space". There's no room anymore to talk about extra details because the data fields just aren't there.

Oh, sure, we can learn about it if we decide to download the PDF manual and just happen to see where it's mentioned on PAGE TWENTY-SEVEN... but whose gonna do that?

/rant


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Here's a tangent...
> 
> What bugs the hell out of me is that it looks like a great feature and IWC SAYS NOTHING ABOUT IT on their website.
> 
> ...


Oh for sure. IWC really screwed up the marketing.






Check out his video. YoureTerrific mentions that IWC has completely failed to advertise this feature for no apparent reason at all. It's a tremendous feature that I had no clue existed until a lot of digging. Especially since the bracelet seems to be a lot less popular than the leather straps (again, likely due to people not realizing how amazing it is).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK do not get political on me... If you remember my story of the other day asking the old guy with trump stuff had he made up his mind and yngstr lawn sign, I am curious... 
Is there any one of the OoO bros who have not made up their mind? 
Don't respond with who or anything like that, just curious.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Oh for sure. IWC really screwed up the marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And to maybe explain why it bugs me so much:

When we've been window-shopping, almost every time, MrsBS says that she likes what she sees in the IWC display. She likes clean, simple design, and IWC's pilot watches are all about simplicity. (she really likes JLC's MUT Small Seconds, too) I kept dismissing them as "meh", thinking that they used ETA movements (kinda-but-not-really, I've since learned) and never twice looking for any other cool features they might have.

Later, I got a hold of a preowned DJ41 that happened to fit my wrist, and I finally got to see how cool the EasyLink really is. "Man," I thought, "this would be so neat to have on other watches, it's not as fat as a dive clasp and it gives just the right amount to adjust for the seasons." So I ignored IWC even more after that because I didn't think that they had any tool-free, on-the-fly microadjustment.

So now, thanks to y'all, I'm looking at this handsome blue IWC that's comfortably within our budget with a cool-ass pushbutton microadjust, and I'm just hoping that they have them on hand when we go shopping someday.

Friggin' enablers, the lot of you.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone else watching The Right Stuff on Disney+? I find myself really enjoying it so far. It is a partnership with National Geographic, I believe. So it's a more serious and less comic look at the space race.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> And to maybe explain why it bugs me so much:
> 
> When we've been window-shopping, almost every time, MrsBS says that she likes what she sees in the IWC display. She likes clean, simple design, and IWC's pilot watches are all about simplicity. (she really likes JLC's MUT Small Seconds, too) I kept dismissing them as "meh", thinking that they used ETA movements (kinda-but-not-really, I've since learned) and never twice looking for any other cool features they might have.
> 
> ...


Just FYI, I picked mine up pseudo-gray ("used" but not really with a fully stamped 2020 warranty card) for $4,200. So if you're interested, just be sure to try and deal. Jomashop is $4,500 and full gray (no warranty) but there can be some deals out there.

And, yeah. I love the darn watch. The blue Chrono is also fantastic and has the same bracelet adjust. But the simplicity of the pilot really won me over.

https://www.watchexchangecompany.com/shop/iwc-pilot-mark-xviii-petit-prince-iw327016 This is literally the watch I bought since they take individual pictures of all of their pieces.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Here's a tangent...
> 
> What bugs the hell out of me is that it looks like a great feature and IWC SAYS NOTHING ABOUT IT on their website.
> 
> ...


The multi link bracelet works like a jubilee and so wears like one. It will be comfortable, same as those made by Breitling


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Feel like I owe OoO update. My nephew called to say my brother was already in hospital and to be transferred to hospice today. Hospital a strange place these days but I sweet talked the receptionist into letting Mrs BT and I up against rules. Visit was OK. My brother hid his cancer from his boys as long as possible. Doubt he will last more than a few days. Intense pain. At least he got closure from me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Feel like I owe OoO update. My nephew called to say my brother was already in hospital and to be transferred to hospice today. Hospital a strange place these days but I sweet talked the receptionist into letting Mrs BT and I up against rules. Visit was OK. My brother hid his cancer from his boys as long as possible. Doubt he will last more than a few days. Intense pain. At least he got closure from me.


Glad you both got closure. 

Sorry about your brother. Bad way to go.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> OK do not get political on me... If you remember my story of the other day asking the old guy with trump stuff had he made up his mind and yngstr lawn sign, I am curious...
> Is there any one of the OoO bros who have not made up their mind?
> Don't respond with who or anything like that, just curious.


Well in my previous postings and volunteerism, it's clear who I'm voting for. I've made up my mind a long time ago, since around Nov 2016. 🙂


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Well in my previous postings and volunteerism, it's clear who I'm voting for. I've made up my mind a long time ago, since around Nov 2016. 🙂


All good... Don't care who just curious if any undecided here. Doubt it TBH.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> All good... Don't care who just curious if any undecided here. Doubt it TBH.


Honestly, I'll be shocked if there was any undecided here as well.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> OK do not get political on me... If you remember my story of the other day asking the old guy with trump stuff had he made up his mind and yngstr lawn sign, I am curious...
> Is there any one of the OoO bros who have not made up their mind?
> Don't respond with who or anything like that, just curious.


My mind is 100% made up.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Here's a tangent...
> 
> What bugs the hell out of me is that it looks like a great feature and IWC SAYS NOTHING ABOUT IT on their website.
> 
> ...


you did


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> OK do not get political on me... If you remember my story of the other day asking the old guy with trump stuff had he made up his mind and yngstr lawn sign, I am curious...
> Is there any one of the OoO bros who have not made up their mind?
> Don't respond with who or anything like that, just curious.


i have.

but wait. Am not a qualified voter.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jeez... I am a prolific poster. I just realised that I would hit 23,000 posts in a little over 70 posts!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Jeez... I am a prolific poster. I just realised that I would hit 23,000 posts in a little over 70 posts!!!


You've picked up speed... 2 threads to go crazy in


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Jeez... I am a prolific poster. I just realised that I would hit 23,000 posts in a little over 70 posts!!!


what else are you prolific at?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> what else are you prolific at?


Toobin is that you?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You've picked up speed... 2 threads to go crazy in


1 thread should be plenty ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Jeez... I am a prolific poster. I just realised that I would hit 23,000 posts in a little over 70 posts!!!


I will soon pass tooth and gun is sitting still.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Toobin is that you?


who's toobin?

handsome fella?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> who's toobin?
> 
> handsome fella?


Yeah... America inside joke...

Dude who got caught masturbating on zoom call.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You've picked up speed... 2 threads to go crazy in


Three actually. I am also starting to ramp up on the Brotherhood of Submariner Homages after having secured myself membership. 😁


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Three actually. I am also starting to ramp up on the Brotherhood of Submariner Homages after having secured myself membership. 😁


I hope you pass me soon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I will soon pass tooth and gun is sitting still.


I looked at the top 20 and I realised that four of them there are not moving and they haven't logged in for a while. They're just sitting ducks. You'll overtake Tooth easily as he has slowed down and Gun is away on a big road trip - but be aware that he will unleash his pent up posting frustration when he is back just like when he returned from Kathmandu.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> OK do not get political on me... If you remember my story of the other day asking the old guy with trump stuff had he made up his mind and yngstr lawn sign, I am curious...
> Is there any one of the OoO bros who have not made up their mind?
> Don't respond with who or anything like that, just curious.


That's a good question. There are like 2% of people who are undecided. Never seen this small amount before.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I hope you pass me soon.


No, why? I am still far away. I want you to get to #1.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah... America inside joke...
> 
> Dude who got caught masturbating on zoom call.


Little kids have better videoconference etiquette than he did.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, why? I am still far away. I want you to get to #1.


I am ashamed of such a high count


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I am ashamed of such a high count


Don't be. Never be ashamed of something normal. I am sure everyone does what Toobin does too. LOL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Feel like I owe OoO update. My nephew called to say my brother was already in hospital and to be transferred to hospice today. Hospital a strange place these days but I sweet talked the receptionist into letting Mrs BT and I up against rules. Visit was OK. My brother hid his cancer from his boys as long as possible. Doubt he will last more than a few days. Intense pain. At least he got closure from me.


So sorry to hear that. Glad you were able to say some things and get them straightened out. Nothing really matters besides that.

Our best to you, him and his family.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> i have.
> 
> but wait. Am not a qualified voter.


Neither are _a lot_ of people but that's another topic.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Toobin is that you?


Which brings up something that came to me the other day...

If you're on a mega-boring video call, you should call for a "Toobin Time-out."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So sorry to hear that. Glad you were able to say some things and get them straightened out. Nothing really matters besides that.
> 
> Our best to you, him and his family.


Thanks BSF


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah... America inside joke...
> 
> Dude who got caught masturbating on zoom call.


ah. The news guy. And everybody proceeded with call without the guy realizing everybody saw him. He shouldnt have multi-tasked.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which brings up something that came to me the other day...
> 
> If you're on a mega-boring video call, you should call for a "Toobin Time-out."


You just created a new internet meme phrase.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> ah. The news guy. And everybody proceeded with call without the guy realizing everybody saw him. He shouldnt have multi-tasked.


He only needs his mouth for a video call. So what does he do with his hands and his eyes? Open another dialogue box and pleasures himself. LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He only needs his mouth for a video call. So what does he do with his hands and his eyes? Open another dialogue box and pleasures himself. LOL.


ive heard of this behavior. But those i have heard dont forget to mute as well as turn off video.

i think he was confused by the breakout room function. He thought he was muted and out of video already. Hehe.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Feel like I owe OoO update. My nephew called to say my brother was already in hospital and to be transferred to hospice today. Hospital a strange place these days but I sweet talked the receptionist into letting Mrs BT and I up against rules. Visit was OK. My brother hid his cancer from his boys as long as possible. Doubt he will last more than a few days. Intense pain. At least he got closure from me.


Love ya brother.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> All good... Don't care who just curious if any undecided here. Doubt it TBH.


I was decided after the DNC made a decision on a candidate. But not before this.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Love ya brother.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


thanks Bro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Feel like I owe OoO update. My nephew called to say my brother was already in hospital and to be transferred to hospice today. Hospital a strange place these days but I sweet talked the receptionist into letting Mrs BT and I up against rules. Visit was OK. My brother hid his cancer from his boys as long as possible. Doubt he will last more than a few days. Intense pain. At least he got closure from me.


My condolences and deepest sympathy. Lately OxyContin has come under tremendous scrutiny. This is one specific instance in which it is fully warranted. It's such a pity that Purdue Pharma subverted a drug that in certain instances is extremely useful.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Feel like I owe OoO update. My nephew called to say my brother was already in hospital and to be transferred to hospice today. Hospital a strange place these days but I sweet talked the receptionist into letting Mrs BT and I up against rules. Visit was OK. My brother hid his cancer from his boys as long as possible. Doubt he will last more than a few days. Intense pain. At least he got closure from me.


My condolences BT - my thoughts are with you and your family. Glad you were able to get closure and give closure to your brother.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

They said they were gonna hold a presidential debate tonight and OMG, a debate broke out!

Very happy that was the last debate tho. Let's do a little happy dance.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He only needs his mouth for a video call. So what does he do with his hands and his eyes? Open another dialogue box and pleasures himself. LOL.


Was there someone else on the call that was hot??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was there someone else on the call that was hot??


Imagination is your friend.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They said they were gonna hold a presidential debate tonight and OMG, a debate broke out!
> 
> Very happy that was the last debate tho. Let's do a little happy dance.
> 
> View attachment 15513274


like this imagination


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Imagination is your friend.


A buddy called it "Teeing up the parade."


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Feel like I owe OoO update. My nephew called to say my brother was already in hospital and to be transferred to hospice today. Hospital a strange place these days but I sweet talked the receptionist into letting Mrs BT and I up against rules. Visit was OK. My brother hid his cancer from his boys as long as possible. Doubt he will last more than a few days. Intense pain. At least he got closure from me.


I'm glad you and he capitalized on the chance in such a limited window of opportunity.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was there someone else on the call that was hot??


Don't know. I just skim over head lines these days. Too much bad news these days.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> like this imagination


A certain smart man once said;

"Imagination is more important than knowledge. For knowledge is limited to all we now know and understand, while imagination embraces the entire world, and all there ever will be to know and understand."

Quotes from Albert Einstein


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Seems like a long time ago now


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sad news BT. All strength to you bro.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> By the way, since I hate outer AR coating, I removed it with a Dremel and some polishing tips.


I was going to comment on how VC-blue the dial looks; without the AR top coat that's even more impressive.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK do not get political on me... If you remember my story of the other day asking the old guy with trump stuff had he made up his mind and yngstr lawn sign, I am curious...
> Is there any one of the OoO bros who have not made up their mind?
> Don't respond with who or anything like that, just curious.


I haven't voted in an American election since 1980; I no longer live there so I feel it's best to let others decide. Besides after the Florida Bush & Gore debacle we now know that foreign votes are not included until weeks after the election.

Anyway, while emailing with my family on my father's 90th birthday earlier this week it's clear they've all made up their minds.

That's six votes for you know who.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah... America inside joke...
> 
> Dude who got caught masturbating on zoom call.


Seriously?

Wonder whom he was zooming with 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> View attachment 15513401
> View attachment 15513402


It's been awhile, still waiting for OS to happen? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Productive couple nights at work. Still learning but enjoying. This red one needs a new home.















same red as this one.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Productive couple nights at work. Still learning but enjoying. This red one needs a new home.
> View attachment 15513421
> View attachment 15513422
> 
> ...


Geez you've gotten good at making straps! Did you have to purchase many tools?


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

Merv said:


> View attachment 15513401
> View attachment 15513402


_Drooldrool_  I can't rule out the possibility of ever buying that divine Speedy.


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

To put something on-topic... who _cannot _feel at least a little warm inside when looking at these Omega underwater babies  Come on guys and gals, we all know we like a little bit of that ceramic sugar


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Geez you've gotten good at making straps! Did you have to purchase many tools?


Basic kit from amazon. Couple extra tools once you get started to make it easier. Materials matter more. Finding leather that works well is not easy unless you're near a leather shop. I'm just basically guessing by descriptions and pics on amazon. I've got a few pieces of leather coming next week to try out. I watched a bunch of videos but really just gotta figure it all out yourself.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Feel like I owe OoO update. My nephew called to say my brother was already in hospital and to be transferred to hospice today. Hospital a strange place these days but I sweet talked the receptionist into letting Mrs BT and I up against rules. Visit was OK. My brother hid his cancer from his boys as long as possible. Doubt he will last more than a few days. Intense pain. At least he got closure from me.


I liked it for the closure.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Basic kit from amazon. Couple extra tools once you get started to make it easier. Materials matter more. Finding leather that works well is not easy unless you're near a leather shop. I'm just basically guessing by descriptions and pics on amazon. I've got a few pieces of leather coming next week to try out. I watched a bunch of videos but really just gotta figure it all out yourself.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You using that little roller wheel thing to get the spacing and then hand sewing them?

I have the kit for making leather pouches and stuff, I'll have to see how close stitching I can get.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Tried to catch the deer but they are quick

Probably scared of the Omega


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Tried to catch the deer but they are quick
> 
> Probably scared of the Omega


I've heard you have to use lead not steel to catch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I've heard you have to use lead not steel to catch.


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Tried to catch the deer but they are quick
> 
> Probably scared of the Omega


Faster than a speeding bullet?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Larsjeee said:


> To put something on-topic... who _cannot _feel at least a little warm inside when looking at these Omega underwater babies  Come on guys and gals, we all know we like a little bit of that ceramic sugar
> 
> View attachment 15513445


so what's your Opinions on Omega?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I haven't voted in an American election since 1980; I no longer live there so I feel it's best to let others decide. Besides after the Florida Bush & Gore debacle we now know that foreign votes are not included until weeks after the election.
> 
> Anyway, while emailing with my family on my father's 90th birthday earlier this week it's clear they've all made up their minds.
> 
> ...


Voldemort?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahhh...


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I was able to get my mitts on this beauty at my local AD yesterday. First time seeing the SS/blue dial combo in person. Absolutely stunning piece. Also, it wasn't for sale... otherwise Christmas would have arrived in October.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Voldemort?


shhhh.... don't say that name!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> shhhh.... don't say that name!


Turn off his mike


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> You using that little roller wheel thing to get the spacing and then hand sewing them?
> 
> I have the kit for making leather pouches and stuff, I'll have to see how close stitching I can get.


No I'm not using the roller. I'm just using an old drafters compass just as a wing divider to lightly score a guide line. I'm still just eyeing the distance from the edge up. It doesn't take long to get the hang of it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> No I'm not using the roller. I'm just using an old drafters compass just as a wing divider to lightly score a guide line. I'm still just eyeing the distance from the edge up. It doesn't take long to get the hang of it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Dunno bro. I've seen your straps. I'm still trying to catch up. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Tried to catch the deer but they are quick
> 
> Probably scared of the Omega


I find myself looking at the Mark II online quite a bit.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

@mav









A Closer Look At The New Frederique Constant Highlife Collection | aBlogtoWatch


The new generation of watches in the Frederique Constant Highlife series, released in 2020, with expert analysis, original photos, specs, and prices.



www.ablogtowatch.com





You ever see the Freddy Constant version of your VC? I can't help but think there is a . . . bit of an homage going on, here. Not that it's bad looking or anything (and cheap as hell in comparison).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> I find myself looking at the Mark II online quite a bit.


For sure not an everyday watch but fun especially if bought used


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> For sure not an everyday watch but fun especially if bought used


Looks like they can be had for around $4K new on the gray as well. Would make me think down the road.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Looks like they can be had for around $4K new on the gray as well. Would make me think down the road.


It is quite compact on the wrist so it wears well. The watch is the most accurate I have and by a long shot . 0.5s/d and been that way for 4 years and for a chrono even better ....
The bracelet is imho the best omega makes, it is thinner that tapers and the adjustment clasp is very good . Aside from being a ding magnet it rocks


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> It is quite compact on the wrist so it wears well. The watch is the most accurate I have and by a long shot . 0.5s/d and been that way for 4 years and for a chrono even better ....
> The bracelet is imho the best omega makes, it is thinner that tapers and the adjustment clasp is very good . Aside from being a ding magnet it rocks


I am not likely buying anything until the new Jeep 4xe comes out since that's our next SUV. Wife and I decided officially. We were so ready to dive into a 3-row larger SUV but we always loved our Wranglers. The 4xe being a plug-in hybrid means I'd probably never use gas on my commute and then we'd have a lot of fun on trips with it. Plus the $7,500 tax credit that I'd qualify fully for sort of gives a nice, big old help, there.

Dealer I am working with is ready to go to 6 or 7% below invoice once pricing is released in Q1.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> @mav
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They actually look good. Better in real photos than FC's own renders.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Is this where I may show my new (to me) Omega?😉 I've been lurking a bit lately, and hope you guys are well. BT, my prayers include you and your brother.

My latest Omega. The first pic is a photo of the actual watch from the seller I bought it from (used). The second one is mine. And the last one is of my dinner that made it in by mistake but I left it anyway.😅


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Is this where I may show my new (to me) Omega?😉 I've been lurking a bit lately, and hope you guys are well. BT, my prayers include you and your brother.
> 
> My latest Omega. The first pic is a photo of the actual watch from the seller I bought it from (used). The second one is mine. And the last one is of my dinner that made it in by mistake but I left it anyway.😅
> 
> ...


Thanks for the prayers and even the Omega.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Is this where I may show my new (to me) Omega? I've been lurking a bit lately, and hope you guys are well. BT, my prayers include you and your brother.
> 
> My latest Omega. The first pic is a photo of the actual watch from the seller I bought it from (used). The second one is mine. And the last one is of my dinner that made it in by mistake but I left it anyway.
> 
> ...


Welcome @qa_ii to the OoO. Photos of dinners are always welcomed


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For you football geeks out there in this unusual season...

https://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-explained-crowd-noise-in-2020


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's make some noise for this!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

You know, I think that cardboard cutout replacement fans would be totally acceptable this season. I mean, they DID have those replacement players in 1987.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> You know, I think that cardboard cutout replacement fans would be totally acceptable this season. I mean, they DID have those replacement players in 1987.


Cardboard cutouts suffer debilitating injuries, too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287174485523591168
(and they sent him the bat! 
24-year-old fan gets Dodgers memento after his cardboard cutout was struck during game 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288920899479941121 )


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had some insane fois gras sushi last night!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Is this where I may show my new (to me) Omega? I've been lurking a bit lately, and hope you guys are well. BT, my prayers include you and your brother.
> 
> My latest Omega. The first pic is a photo of the actual watch from the seller I bought it from (used). The second one is mine. And the last one is of my dinner that made it in by mistake but I left it anyway.
> 
> ...


Nice carrots


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I've heard you have to use lead not steel to catch.


Around here you can catch them with your bare hands. They're generally not afraid of people, unless they think you're going to step on their hooves.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Had some insane fois gras sushi last night!


Never would have thought of that. I am a huge foie gras whore almost as much as a GMT whore.
Is there something on the foie gras like a sauce ?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Eisenhammer said:


> I was able to get my mitts on this beauty at my local AD yesterday. First time seeing the SS/blue dial combo in person. Absolutely stunning piece. Also, it wasn't for sale... otherwise Christmas would have arrived in October.


Unfortunately way too big for my wrist, but a joy to behold in person.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Had some insane fois gras sushi last night!


Wow that's got my attention. I'm in love with that. Pretty much any kind of foie gras will do honestly. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

.

nevermind.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Cardboard cutouts suffer debilitating injuries, too.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287174485523591168
> (and they sent him the bat!
> ...


BS, you gotta share this Big Like with Will Smith. Pretty cool!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Yay!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Is this where I may show my new (to me) Omega?? I've been lurking a bit lately, and hope you guys are well. BT, my prayers include you and your brother.
> 
> My latest Omega. The first pic is a photo of the actual watch from the seller I bought it from (used). The second one is mine. And the last one is of my dinner that made it in by mistake but I left it anyway.?
> 
> ...


so what's your Opinions on Omega?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerai submersible ... as photographed on my equally blue new iPhone 12 Pro!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For you football geeks out there in this unusual season...
> 
> https://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-explained-crowd-noise-in-2020


Not accessible in Europe. It's been interesting/weird watching games without spectators but hearing the crowd noises. But I like that they've added the sound effects. For the players it must feel like playing football in church on Sunday.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Is this where I may show my new (to me) Omega? I've been lurking a bit lately, and hope you guys are well. BT, my prayers include you and your brother.
> 
> My latest Omega. The first pic is a photo of the actual watch from the seller I bought it from (used). The second one is mine. And the last one is of my dinner that made it in by mistake but I left it anyway.
> 
> ...


Interesting design elements considering that's it's part of the De Ville line. I'd never seen this piece so I appreciate your posting.

I'm more steak and potatoes but living with a vegetarian for 40+ years, my dinners, unfortunately, often look like yours 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Never would have thought of that. I am a huge foie gras whore almost as much as a GMT whore.
> Is there something on the foie gras like a sauce ?


A bit of sauce yes. Fatty rich goodness!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Eisenhammer said:


> I was able to get my mitts on this beauty at my local AD yesterday. First time seeing the SS/blue dial combo in person. Absolutely stunning piece. Also, it wasn't for sale... otherwise Christmas would have arrived in October.


Fancy but too much bling for my tastes. I seem to recall seeing this watch many times at ADs, but maybe it wasn't the blue dial(?).

I recently looked at the Omega World Time, a similar looking watch with interesting complications, but also too much for my style of living.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> .
> 
> nevermind.


:

Neverminded 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Back on the steel or stealing a pic 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting design elements considering that's it's part of the De Ville line. I'd never seen this piece so I appreciate your posting.
> 
> I'm more steak and potatoes but living with a vegetarian for 40+ years, my dinners, unfortunately, often look like yours
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Pic borrowed from @CFR's post here.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Back on the steel or stealing a pic
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Both.  That pic is Mui territory.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Pic borrowed from @CFR's post here.


Nice. Of the three, I'd also pick the white dial.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Both.  That pic is Mui territory.


I like switching between rubber and bracelet on the PO but nothing beats the on-the-go adjustable clasp for getting the best fit.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice. Of the three, I'd also pick the white dial.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Agreed. Rose gold & white / silvertone dial for a dress watch is the way I went.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Still such an interesting watch









A Prototype in Series: Reviewing the Tudor Black Bay P01


Based on a prototype from the late 1960s, the Tudor Black Bay P01 reveals a little-known aspect of the brand’s history. In this feature from the WatchTime archives, we tested the current serial model. The Tudor Black Bay P01 is shown at right; the "Commando" prototype from the 1950s at left. H




www.watchtime.com





LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey guys! This is my 23,000th post! Woo hoo.
..
For posterity.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Real talk that's a great looking piece. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Pic borrowed from @CFR's post here.





qa_ii said:


> Agreed. Rose gold & white / silvertone dial for a dress watch is the way I went.





rjohnson56 said:


> Nice. Of the three, I'd also pick the white dial.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


White dial for me as well. The most elegant choice.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey guys! This is my 23,000th post! Woo hoo.
> ..
> For posterity.
> 
> View attachment 15515409


Yippee!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got nuthin' today, so here's a future Stepfordbot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Argh, I hate myself. Let me make amends.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm really really sorry.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Never waste a dp.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok so went to both Nashville Rolex ad and the other fancy jewelry store and they had NOTHING

Asked about the OP in turquoise nothing not even able to be put on the mythical list .
Kind of wondering how they even earn money so you don’t take orders and you have nothing to sell ...k then


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

They did have this really cool piece


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

It's definitely eye-catching, but once it's onthe wrist, it's more subtle than one might expect. It's a unique piece, to be sure.



rjohnson56 said:


> Fancy but too much bling for my tastes. I seem to recall seeing this watch many times at ADs, but maybe it wasn't the blue dial(?).
> 
> I recently looked at the Omega World Time, a similar looking watch with interesting complications, but also too much for my style of living.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

*Voted.*


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> They did have this really cool piece


Was just reading about that one today, interesting and a very wearable 37mm case.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

They also have Moser now just sublime


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ok so went to both Nashville Rolex ad and the other fancy jewelry store and they had NOTHING
> 
> Asked about the OP in turquoise nothing not even able to be put on the mythical list .
> Kind of wondering how they even earn money so you don't take orders and you have nothing to sell ...k then


Everything presold to the grays? Dunno. The markup on other stuff must be crazy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> *Voted.*
> 
> View attachment 15515933


I went this morning also. Didn't get a cool sticker this time though. Upsetting.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> They also have Moser now just sublime


Moser 2020 Green.

Did you try it on? It's supposedly very comfy.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Moser 2020 Green.
> 
> Did you try it on? It's supposedly very comfy.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Moser needs to do something about their logo. Great watches. Cheap looking logo.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Moser 2020 Green.
> 
> Did you try it on? It's supposedly very comfy.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I did , the fumée dial is awesome but loved this one even more yet way out of my price range









In the metal it is spectacular


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I’ve listened to a few podcasts about the new Moser. Too dressy for my tastes and probably too small for my wrist, but for many this could the everyday watch. 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I went this morning also. Didn't get a cool sticker this time though. Upsetting.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


OK, see if this helps then.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I did , the fumée dial is awesome but loved this one even more yet way out of my price range
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even sure how to see the time!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not even sure how to see the time!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Godfrey.

Looked again. Guessing 08:20 but could be 20:20 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> I did , the fumée dial is awesome but loved this one even more yet way out of my price range
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope so!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not even sure how to see the time!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I didn't either but then you see it and you go k got it , took 5 seconds to figure it out


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

hey @Dogbert_is_fat can you eat 'em?  









Incredible Red Crab Migration on Australia’s Christmas Island - Videos from The Weather Channel


Each year, Australia’s Christmas Island looks more like an island of crabs, as millions of red crabs migrate to the coast. - Videos from The Weather Channel | weather.com




weather.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The "kids" are no more...proud of them.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Hope so!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Guess what I can't wait to get...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Guess what I can't wait to get...
> 
> View attachment 15516284


You place a deposit? When did they say it will come in?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> hey @Dogbert_is_fat can you eat 'em?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, not these small ones. Those are very small. The carapace is only about an inch.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, not these small ones. Those are very small. The carapace is only about an inch.


Ah...like all the close up watch shots...never the same in person! LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Guess what I can't wait to get...
> 
> View attachment 15516284


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> You place a deposit? When did they say it will come in?


Yes, I did. They said they expect to start getting them in Nov but there are 14 guys ahead of me...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, I did. They said they expect to start getting them in Nov but there are 14 guys ahead of me...


How many are they making? Or is it not LE?
Maybe see if BigSnoopieFan user name is available?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Ah...like all the close up watch shots...never the same in person! LOL


I have seen them in person. It feels yucky when you see so many. Here's a link from Wikipedia.









Christmas Island red crab - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have seen them in person. It feels yucky when you see so many. Here's a link from Wikipedia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...yucky is a word that comes to mind...LOL
Kinda cute babies...I guess.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> How many are they making? Or is it not LE?
> Maybe see if BigSnoopieFan user name is available?


They're not limited. So, I suspect that the price will soften eventually and be like Buzz' Butt where it'll drop in the second hand market.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They're not limited. So, I suspect that the price will soften eventually and be like Buzz' Butt where it'll drop in the second hand market.


Ah I was wondering the odds being 15th in line....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, I did. They said they expect to start getting them in Nov but there are 14 guys ahead of me...


GF

There are at least 14 guys ahead of me on this too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> How many are they making? Or is it not LE?
> Maybe see if BigSnoopieFan user name is available?


Not a limited edition but dunno how fast Omega will crank these out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Ah I was wondering the odds being 15th in line....


Give it a year or so and prices will probably soften once demand drops off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a limited edition but dunno how fast Omega will crank these out.


There's still plenty of silver in the world so I don't think it will be a scarce commodity. I am sure that they will ramp up production to meet demand and match the orders from their ADs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@mav


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF
> 
> There are at least 14 guys ahead of me on this too.
> 
> View attachment 15516311


Well okay, I'll say it, being 15th is pretty gross I imagine.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a limited edition but dunno how fast Omega will crank these out.


I should be okay. I'm 2nd and 3rd I believe. But who knows what shenanigans might happen.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Well okay, I'll say it, being 15th is pretty gross I imagine.


Just think of the old west where miners stood in line and may have been 40th.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Just think of the old west where miners stood in line and may have been 40th.


...... *speechless


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> ...... *speechless


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


>


Where in the line was Fozzie?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF
> 
> There are at least 14 guys ahead of me on this too.
> 
> View attachment 15516311


I'll take sloppy 15ths. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Well okay, I'll say it, being 15th is pretty gross I imagine.


NRA

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Working a little OT tonight so decided to finish these two straps. I really don't care for either of these materials but they really look good. Not sure they will hold up long. I got 5 more leathers coming in Monday. I'm never gonna use all these straps. Having more fun making them than using them. Lol. Need a luminor next.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Working a little OT tonight so decided to finish these two straps. I really don't care for either of these materials but they really look good. Not sure they will hold up long. I got 5 more leathers coming in Monday. I'm never gonna use all these straps. Having more fun making them than using them. Lol. Need a luminor next.
> View attachment 15516467


You've certainly developed your skill fast.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Where in the line was Fozzie?











Always first

Now








Fozzie isn't hitting the top 20


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You've certainly developed your skill fast.


I think after I get these next leathers in and make my own out of each piece, I'm gonna start hooking up all you bro's. I already sent 59 a cool piece and hope to have Sap something cool coming also. I need to get a OoO stamp for these. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I think after I get these next leathers in and make my own out of each piece, I'm gonna start hooking up all you bro's. I already sent 59 a cool piece and hope to have Sap something cool coming also. I need to get a OoO stamp for these. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al Strapworks Inc.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> They did have this really cool piece


A384 Reissue!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> hey @Dogbert_is_fat can you eat 'em?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like they're already cooked.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @mav
> View attachment 15516394


I am sure @mav is on to it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> They look like they're already cooked.


LOL they are called red crabs.

I have some photos on my computer somewhere


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I think after I get these next leathers in and make my own out of each piece, I'm gonna start hooking up all you bro's. I already sent 59 a cool piece and hope to have Sap something cool coming also. I need to get a OoO stamp for these. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I will send you one you send me one


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> A384 Reissue!


It really was a nice watch really nice .
I almost did would need to get a great price but maybe just maybe


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I will send you one you send me one


Sounds great. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> It really was a nice watch really nice .
> I almost did would need to get a great price but maybe just maybe


I will eventually get one of those, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My GF said something yesterday that made me smile. I parked my car next to a beautiful silver 992 Carrera 4S, and said, "oooh, this is nice!"

She said, "why do you like the 4? It's harder to drift!"

Methinks she's a better driver than I am.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> My GF said something yesterday that made me smile. I parked my car next to a beautiful silver 992 Carrera 4S, and said, "oooh, this is nice!"
> 
> She said, "why do you like the 4? It's harder to drift!"
> 
> Methinks she's a better driver than I am.


That's a keeper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Guess what I can't wait to get...
> 
> View attachment 15516284


I'm looking forward to the silver dial. On another thread there's been a discussion of if it's off white (Fratello mentioned this in their article but the revised the wording) or silver. Someone wrote that silver looks off white the way it absorbs light.

Hope my AD comes through Q1 as they've indicated. I'm beginning to think that I'll like it more than the BLNR or GS GMT at this time.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Just changed to winter time. With Covid19 I at least get to enjoy the independent hour hand twice a year 


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, not these small ones. Those are very small. The carapace is only about an inch.


Protein's protein. If they can eat bugs in Thailand you guys can get itty bitty craps. Bon appetit

#gretahasspoken

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF
> 
> There are at least 14 guys ahead of me on this too.
> 
> View attachment 15516311


But if she's looking at 15 guys and only one is wearing a Silver Snoopy odds are she's gonna talk to Snoopy Guy.

Although there's always the risk that @sportura is there double wristing with Rolex and Snoopy 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Just think of the old west where miners stood in line and may have been 40th.


Working with dynamite they probably had short fuses.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Working a little OT tonight so decided to finish these two straps. I really don't care for either of these materials but they really look good. Not sure they will hold up long. I got 5 more leathers coming in Monday. I'm never gonna use all these straps. Having more fun making them than using them. Lol. Need a luminor next.
> View attachment 15516467


I was gonna ask with your production if you are even wearing them. Maybe time to open shop and start selling?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I will send you one you send me one


Is that another way of saying, I'll show you mine if you show me yours 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My GF said something yesterday that made me smile. I parked my car next to a beautiful silver 992 Carrera 4S, and said, "oooh, this is nice!"
> 
> She said, "why do you like the 4? It's harder to drift!"
> 
> Methinks she's a better driver than I am.


is she the same person who wants your BLNR?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!

View attachment 15516837


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is that another way of saying, I'll show you mine if you show me yours
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Hum yes but with big Al, I don't think I can compete strap length wise


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> @mav
> View attachment 15516394


Oh my jacket and Julia's heels! LOL


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Oh my jacket and Julia's heels! LOL


And you can wear them at the same time


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, I did. They said they expect to start getting them in Nov but there are 14 guys ahead of me...


Then when you are bored w it send it my way


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Working with dynamite they probably had short fuses.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Least no small talk.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.

To better days :


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.


Sorry BT , this just sucks . Prayers with you and your family . At the very least you were able to have some closure .


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.


So sorry brother BT. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.
> 
> To better days :
> View attachment 15517060


Sorry to hear that @Betterthere. Good that you got the chance to clear things with him.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.
> 
> To better days :
> View attachment 15517060


Guessing he's sitting proud on the pony.

Sorry to hear of his passing but glad that you were able to meet with him. Memories are all that any of us leave behind, it's what makes us who we were.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.
> 
> To better days :
> View attachment 15517060


So sorry to hear that, BT. You have all our deepest condolences.

Maybe it's time to hoist a beer in his honor.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> is she the same person who wants your BLNR?


Indeed she is.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.
> 
> To better days :
> View attachment 15517060


So sorry Bro BT.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Then when you are bored w it send it my way


Sure, np. In the meantime, wanna think about the blue DJ41 again? 😄


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.
> 
> To better days :
> View attachment 15517060


my condolences. At this time of extreme grief, i pray that your family find comfort in the faith that he is now in a better place.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sure, np. In the meantime, wanna think about the blue DJ41 again?


Ahaha nah I am good on that one.
Doubt you would have any issue selling it though ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Ahaha nah I am good on that one.
> Doubt you would have any issue selling it though ?


I'm sure you're right but would be much easier to sell it to a OoO bro...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Pretty amazing ride this morning, gents. Wife and I did about 21.5 miles on the Hudson Greenway. Hell of a ride with some amazing visuals. We left around 8:30 this morning and door-to-door to the Port Authority parking garage is only 15 minutes with the lack of traffic.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> My GF said something yesterday that made me smile. I parked my car next to a beautiful silver 992 Carrera 4S, and said, "oooh, this is nice!"
> 
> She said, "why do you like the 4? It's harder to drift!"
> 
> Methinks she's a better driver than I am.


I like the 4 better because I live in the Midwest and you never know when you'll need all 4


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Pretty amazing ride this morning, gents. Wife and I did about 21.5 miles on the Hudson Greenway. Hell of a ride with some amazing visuals. We left around 8:30 this morning and door-to-door to the Port Authority parking garage is only 15 minutes with the lack of traffic.
> 
> View attachment 15517255
> 
> ...


Great pics


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Great pics


Thanks jman! I got a nice panorama of the Brooklyn Bridge as well, but too big to post on here.

New iPhone 12. Didn't get the Pro - just the regular. Got rid of the SE since Verizon gave me $450 for it. Was a no-brainer, basically, at that point. SE was good but I wanted something a bit bigger but not gigantic.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.
> 
> To better days :
> View attachment 15517060


So sorry to hear that. Condolences.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> My GF said something yesterday that made me smile. I parked my car next to a beautiful silver 992 Carrera 4S, and said, "oooh, this is nice!"
> 
> She said, "why do you like the 4? It's harder to drift!"
> 
> Methinks she's a better driver than I am.


Sap methinks you've met you match.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15516837


Lowly Cowboys play lowly Redskins. Battle of the piss ants.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.
> 
> To better days :
> View attachment 15517060


Sorry to hear that. Is your brother the one on the horse?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I like the 4 better because I live in the Midwest and you never know when you'll need all 4


That's my thinking too. But GF has other ideas apparently.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Pretty amazing ride this morning, gents. Wife and I did about 21.5 miles on the Hudson Greenway. Hell of a ride with some amazing visuals. We left around 8:30 this morning and door-to-door to the Port Authority parking garage is only 15 minutes with the lack of traffic.
> 
> View attachment 15517255
> 
> ...


Looks like you had great weather for a Sunday ride. I have a colleague that bikes the same distance twice a day, to and from work, while seeing nothing but pine and fur trees 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Sap methinks you've met you match.


If he's able to pick up the Silver Snoopy and she doesn't get one he'll have some leverage, otherwise I feel that he's a goner.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.
> 
> To better days :
> View attachment 15517060


Sorry bro.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Lowly Cowboys play lowly Redskins. Battle of the piss ants.


Probably more interesting to have the Cowboy and ******* cheerleaders have it out at mid field.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.
> 
> To better days :
> View attachment 15517060


My condolences BT. Happy you were at least able to get some closure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> If he's able to pick up the Silver Snoopy and she doesn't get one he'll have some leverage, otherwise I feel that he's a goner.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Actually I think I'd be a goner if I did not let her have the first one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Hum yes but with big Al, I don't think I can compete strap length wise


You seen my wrists. I gots girth for days. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.
> 
> To better days :
> View attachment 15517060


Sorry brother. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably more interesting to have the Cowboy and ******* cheerleaders have it out at mid field.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Oh no, they'd just rip each other's outfits off. What's so interesting about that?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Sorry to hear that. Is your brother the one on the horse?


Yes her name was Patsy the horse that is. I learned to ride on her although technically not mine. I'm the one in the interesting outfit. 
Much like my Mama, he avoided doctors so by the time his sons could force him to go it was way too late. An unreconstructed Southerner.

Thanks everyone. Looks like Mrs BT and I will have to attend the service so that could be interesting. His boys love us a lot... My brother did not embrace religion nor politics. He didn't go to church nor did he ever vote. But as I think BSF said, hoist a beer for him as he loved beer, cigarettes, good whiskey and steamed oysters.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Brother died this morning. Least it wasn't Covid.
> 
> To better days :
> View attachment 15517060


I'm sorry he didn't get more time.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yes her name was Patsy the horse that is. I learned to ride on her although technically not mine. I'm the one in the interesting outfit.
> *Much like my Mama, he avoided doctors so by the time his sons could force him to go it was way too late.* An unreconstructed Southerner.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Looks like Mrs BT and I will have to attend the service so that could be interesting. His boys love us a lot... My brother did not embrace religion nor politics. He didn't go to church nor did he ever vote. But as I think BSF said, hoist a beer for him as he loved beer, cigarettes, good whiskey and steamed oysters.


 My Mom is doing the same thing. It's hard to tell what will happen, but it won't be good. Her Dad lived to 100, independently until the last year. Her Mom had many small health challenges but was ultimately done in by series of mini-strokes that started a few years older than Mom is now. Physically she's more like her Mom, and she's been more sedentary for decades.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> My Mom is doing the same thing. It's hard to tell what will happen, but it won't be good. Her Dad lived to 100, independently until the last year. Her Mom had many small health challenges but was ultimately done in by series of mini-strokes that started a few years older than Mom is now. Physically she's more like her Mom, and she's been more sedentary for decades.


Only advice I can give is to force her to go. My Mama outsmarted me... anytime I showed up, she would be sitting up smiling etc... little did I know the moment I left, she laid back down in pain. Like my brother, by the time got her to doctor, the cancer was out of control. Her Daddy died fairly young and she always believed the doctor killed him with treatment.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Only advice I can give is to force her to go. My Mama outsmarted me... anytime I showed up, she would be sitting up smiling etc... little did I know the moment I left, she laid back down in pain. Like my brother, by the time got her to doctor, the cancer was out of control. Her Daddy died fairly young and she always believed the doctor killed him with treatment.


Geez. The war against science has been going on for a long long time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably more interesting to have the Cowboy and ******* cheerleaders have it out at mid field.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Cowboys cheerleaders win hands down. No contest. However both football teams are losers. Only difference is degrees of ineptitude.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yes her name was Patsy the horse that is. I learned to ride on her although technically not mine. I'm the one in the interesting outfit.
> Much like my Mama, he avoided doctors so by the time his sons could force him to go it was way too late. An unreconstructed Southerner.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Looks like Mrs BT and I will have to attend the service so that could be interesting. His boys love us a lot... My brother did not embrace religion nor politics. He didn't go to church nor did he ever vote. But as I think BSF said, hoist a beer for him as he loved beer, cigarettes, good whiskey and steamed oysters.


Very sad time for you right now. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Geez. The war against science has been going on for a long long time.


 there were lots of doctors here with my last name. This is/was tobacco country.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Since i spent my life in science, I should point out that science should have proof and vigorous debate. Just accepting what someone says at face value does not mean you are following the science. There are many issues these days that I am waiting to see what the truth/proof is before accepting. But I've always been that way, it's now new.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Very sad time for you right now. My deepest condolences.


Thanks. No I'm good not sad. 75 years well lived is a good life.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. No I'm good not sad. 75 years well lived is a good life.


Well put.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Since i spent my life in science, I should point out that science should have proof and vigorous debate. Just accepting what someone says at face value does not mean you are following the science. There are many issues these days that I am waiting to see what the truth/proof is before accepting. But I've always been that way, it's now new.


Well said. By definition science is established by the scientific method, and a hypothesis is either proven or not proven in that manner. Obvious case in point is the origin and control of COVID19 that unfortunately has been highly politicized, including on this very thread.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Well said. By definition science is established by the scientific method, and a hypothesis is either proven or not proven in that manner. Obvious case in point is the origin and control of COVID19 that unfortunately has been highly politicized, including on this very thread.


I don't recall proving any hypotheses but I've managed to disprove a number of null hypothesis 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I don't recall proving any hypotheses but I've managed to disprove a number of null hypothesis
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That too. However I believe the earth is really flat, so please don't confuse me with facts.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Speaking of Covid it’s really picking up here in Europe. Spain is shutting down. My daughter, partner and grandson got back from two weeks of R&R in Portugal last night. Glad to have them home again and think it’s better that they spend the rest of their vacation at our summer - friggen cold this time of the year - place. 


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of Covid it's really picking up here in Europe. Spain is shutting down. My daughter, partner and grandson got back from two weeks of R&R in Portugal last night. Glad to have them home again and think it's better that they spend the rest of their vacation at our summer - friggen cold this time of the year - place.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


How's Sweden doing?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Snowy day in Denver for the Chiefs game!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Since i spent my life in science, I should point out that science should have proof and vigorous debate. Just accepting what someone says at face value does not mean you are following the science. There are many issues these days that I am waiting to see what the truth/proof is before accepting. But I've always been that way, it's now new.


Yep


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yep


"Did OJ do it?" is one of the mysteries I would like solved before I go.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> "Did OJ do it?" is one of the mysteries I would like solved before I go.


"Most probably" is the only answer I could give.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> "Most probably" is the only answer I could give.


ATM but OJ may want to come clean at the end.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> How's Sweden doing?


Wondering same thing as Sweden didn't shut down their economy as most others did. At this point my personal take is the devastation from shut downs might actually be worse than results of the virus itself.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> "Did OJ do it?" is one of the mysteries I would like solved before I go.


Not all that much mystery. The Akita said OJ did it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Wondering same thing as Sweden didn't shut down their economy as most others did. At this point my personal take is the devastation from shut downs might actually be worse than results of the virus itself.


Well I didn't see them report today, yesterday or 2 days ago at worldometer so curious. Speaking of shyte... Mrs BT getting a colonoscopy tomorrow. It's about time for her to start drinking the fluid. Least doc will get to see a pretty butt huh?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> ATM but OJ may want to come clean at the end.


That would be the only way we'll know for sure. If he wants to reserve a seat on the ol' Ark up above!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Not all that much mystery. The Akita said OJ did it.


Is that ;like the old saying "lay down with dogs and you will get up with fleas"?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well I didn't see them report today, yesterday or 2 days ago at worldometer so curious. Speaking of shyte... Mrs BT getting a colonoscopy tomorrow. It's about time for her to start drinking the fluid. Least doc will get to see a pretty butt huh?


Tell Mrs. BT the prep is the worst part. With Versed she won't remember a thing about the procedure. Propanol or Fentanyl?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

My condolences BT. Glad he lived a good life.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Is that ;like the old saying "lay down with dogs and you will get up with fleas"?


Keep in mind the Akita was the family pet, and if anyone other than OJ attacked them, the attacker would have had to have first neutralized the Akita.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So looks like George isn't going to make it past this year.
He can't walk or stand , his hips are given out . He doesn't eat anything ..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> So looks like George isn't going to make it past this year.
> He can't walk or stand , his hips are given out . He doesn't eat anything ..


Don't wait too long before putting him down from his miserable quality of life.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> So looks like George isn't going to make it past this year.
> He can't walk or stand , his hips are given out . He doesn't eat anything ..


Sorry to hear that but I'm sure he's getting lots of love and attention.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Don't wait too long before putting him down from his miserable quality of life.


Yup will call tomorrow to see what they say


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorry to hear that but I'm sure he's getting lots of love and attention.


He sure is. Been around longer than my kids so he has had a good life but doesn't make any easier ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> He sure is. Been around longer than my kids so he has had a good life but doesn't make any easier ...


It never is.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Yup will call tomorrow to see what they say


I've yet to look back and think I wish I'd waited a bit longer before euthanizing a beloved animal. Always waiting longer than I should have. Vets have a tendency to continue to treat longer than is in the best interest of the animals living in misery.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Tell Mrs. BT the prep is the worst part. With Versed she won't remember a thing about the procedure. Propanol or Fentanyl?


she knows... think this 4th?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Tell Mrs. BT the prep is the worst part. With Versed she won't remember a thing about the procedure. Propanol or Fentanyl?


is there such a thing as emphatic pooping?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Keep in mind the Akita was the family pet, and if anyone other than OJ attacked them, the attacker would have had to have first neutralized the Akita.


we all have an off night


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> My condolences BT. Glad he lived a good life.


thx merv.. the best is his kids and gkids he left behind...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I've yet to look back and think I wish I'd waited a bit longer before euthanizing a beloved animal. Always waiting longer than I should have. Vets have a tendency to continue to treat longer than is in the best interest of the animals living in misery.


i haven't yet forgiven myself... still wonder if I had consulted the vet school at NCSU...the logical part of my brain says woyld not have helped


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> So looks like George isn't going to make it past this year.
> He can't walk or stand , his hips are given out . He doesn't eat anything ..


Poor old guy. Should try some CBD oil for him. Hear it really helps animals.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. No I'm good not sad. 75 years well lived is a good life.


Sorry I'm in late but you have my condolences as well.

Sounds like your brother had a "life well-lived" by his own "rules"...many should envy him.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> So looks like George isn't going to make it past this year.
> He can't walk or stand , his hips are given out . He doesn't eat anything ..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> i haven't yet forgiven myself... still wonder if I had consulted the vet school at NCSU...the logical part of my brain says woyld not have helped


My take is be glad you didn't subject Bo to additional misery, especially vet school at NCSU. He would not have wanted to go there.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Well...not the weather I was preparing for last week. Time to zip in the wool jacket liner into the Filson...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok...which on of you wrote this letter....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Ok...which on of you wrote this letter....


Haha, none of us here I'm sure!

Such wusses. Buy the watch, wear the watch. End of discussion.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Funny? I recorded a miniseries America back in July just getting around to watching. Imagine my surprise when it starts in 1620 with the Pilgrims. WTF my ancestors had already been here a decade plus.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha, none of us here I'm sure!
> 
> Such wusses. Buy the watch, wear the watch. End of discussion.


Bloody right and here is why people can't make a decision to save their life ....should I , should I not , what will happen if , maybe I should , maybe not, maybe it will help with the ladies ,maybe, maybe ,maybe it will lose value maybe pigs will fly . So tired of wusses just buy the watch Ukrainian style , wear the watch sell the watch and shut the hell up ....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Ok...which on of you wrote this letter....


Painful watching that video. I recommend intensive psychotherapy for the guy but think he might need electroshock therapy as well. Maybe even a prefrontal lobotomy.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Bloody right and here is why people can't make a decision to save their life ....should I , should I not , what will happen if , maybe I should , maybe not, maybe it will help with the ladies ,maybe, maybe ,maybe it will lose value maybe pigs will fly . So tired of wusses just buy the watch Ukrainian style , wear the watch sell the watch and shut the hell up ....


It was so obvious he went 20 years buying "substitutes" and they will never replace the real thing...Rolex or another.
I think there are many many folks "fooling" themselves. I only hope that they all don't realize it...the internet can't handle all that drama!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Well...not the weather I was preparing for last week. Time to zip in the wool jacket liner into the Filson...
> View attachment 15517717


I've lost count of all of the Filson gear I currently own. Really good all weather stuff that holds up well. Really love their flagship store in Seattle.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I've lost count of all of the Filson gear I currently own. Really good all weather stuff that holds up well. Really love their flagship store in Seattle.


You rocking a Filson watch?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I've lost count of all of the Filson gear I currently own. Really good all weather stuff that holds up well. Really love their flagship store in Seattle.


Like their stuff yet never owned any . I get the catalog (dear God forgive me for I have sinned getting a PAPER catalog, that one was for u Greta).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> You rocking a Filson watch?


Nope I could have bought one very recently their most recent sale for pennies on the dollar but didn't see the point. Last thing I need is another inexpensive watch I'll never wear.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Like their stuff yet never owned any . I get the catalog (dear God forgive me for I have sinned getting a PAPER catalog, that one was for u Greta).


I get a paper Filson catalog every couple of months or so. There's a small Filson store in Plano TX but nothing like the Seattle store.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Love spending my Sunday building crap









Note to all teachers out there, for parents that work we don't have time for this crap  and we don't want to spend our Sundays doing this...3D bs .

If your kid is into theater then have at it but make it an elective class but for the love of the Rolex submariner stop .
As you can tell art is something we excel at ....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I've lost count of all of the Filson gear I currently own. Really good all weather stuff that holds up well. Really love their flagship store in Seattle.


To me Filson is like a good Rolex...great quality, timeless and if you do screw it up they can return it to almost new.

I have a couple Tin Cloth for true "outdoor" and in 2018 I bought this Cover Cloth Mile Marker...love the pockets, storage and hand warmer and secure zippered on the inside. Very thought out design....and you better hope its below 20F if you zip in that wool liner...like an oven. Just quality.










I only have one Barbour the Classic Bedale that I almost like more...almost. I won't be running with a "Barbour" crew this week. LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I get a paper Filson catalog every couple of months or so. There's a small Filson store in Plano TX but nothing like the Seattle store.


Plano TX! Lance Armstrong's home town!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Love spending my Sunday building crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stage, dance floor, disco ball, lots of shimmery shyte? - the assignment was to build a drag-queen cabaret?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Stage, dance floor, disco ball, lots of shimmery shyte? - the assignment was to build a drag-queen cabaret?


You damn right it is . Some 70s theme thing and then you had to create a set . I was like it needs a bar and studio 56 hanging down . So my wife said a bar for a middle schooler I am like hell yeah we are putting a bar it is my Sunday ,I am putting a bar in OoO style


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I get a paper Filson catalog every couple of months or so. There's a small Filson store in Plano TX but nothing like the Seattle store.


Nice but unlikely I will ever be in Seattle again.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> To me Filson is like a good Rolex...great quality, timeless and if you do screw it up they can return it to almost new.
> 
> I have a couple Tin Cloth for true "outdoor" and in 2018 I bought this Cover Cloth Mile Marker...love the pockets, storage and hand warmer and secure zippered on the inside. Very thought out design....and you better hope its below 20F if you zip in that wool liner...like an oven. Just quality.
> 
> ...


shhh @jorgenl will hear you.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Plano TX! Lance Armstrong's home town!


Are u a Lance fan? There was none other bigger than me when he was racing. Obviously "the troubles"...were a shame.

Through a friend I met him a couple times. I had 6 of these posters signed in person but still sent off to be certified/registered. Gave them away to friends and family...it was a big deal at the time. LOL

They were almost priceless at one point...now just a good memory...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Plano TX! Lance Armstrong's home town!


I didn't know that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK Zenith owners ..I've set the ball now spike with your pics









I've lost that loving feeling


This is a test for a true love :) On more serious note, I think it is Rolex who is contributing to the GM prices as high as they are. There are 2 aspects to it: 1. Production volume - this in theory could be limited by an executive corporate decision or by manufacturing capacity. 2. Rolex...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Are u a Lance fan? There was none other bigger than me when he was racing. Obviously "the troubles"...were a shame.
> 
> Through a friend I met him a couple times. I had 6 of these signed in person but still sent off to be certified/registered. Gave them away to friends and family.
> 
> They were almost priceless at one point...now just a good memory...


I always figured jagshark was really lance


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Nice but unlikely I will ever be in Seattle again.


Probably me either but beautiful area.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Nice but unlikely I will ever be in Seattle again.


I use to "need" to go there 4 or 5 times a year for work...sadly not looking as forward to it lately.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I use to "need" to go there 4 or 5 times a year for work...sadly not looking as forward to it lately.


Went there often for work.. some vacations too.. no desire now


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> You damn right it is . Some 70s theme thing and then you had to create a set . I was like it needs a bar and studio 56 hanging down . So my wife said a bar for a middle schooler I am like hell yeah we are putting a bar it is my Sunday ,I am putting a bar in OoO style


I'd live there.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Love spending my Sunday building crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean I would party there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I mean I would party there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I said live b/c I bet the bedroom he designs has mirrors on the ceiling and stuff...
Just a hunch...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I always figured jagshark was really lance


Where is @Jaguarshark ;


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Where is @Jaguarshark ;


Just being a baller....

too soon?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Where is @Jaguarshark ;


I'm guessing he's currently deployed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'm guessing he's currently deployed.


any opinion on ear wax removal kits?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Nice but unlikely I will ever be in Seattle again.


If the border ever opens up again, I'll go down there and take some pictures for you.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

No, have ear wax removed by an ENT as an office procedure. It’s what I did earlier this month. You can buy an irrigation kit at the pharmacy but might actually make things worse. Do NOT try to remove ear wax with a Q-tip that is likely to push wax against the eardrum creating a really uncomfortable ear blockage.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> If the border ever opens up again, I'll go down there and take some pictures for you.


I have plenty of pictures but would like some pics of the homeless and their camps.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No, have ear wax removed by an ENT as an office procedure. It's what I did earlier this month. You can buy an irrigation kit at the pharmacy but might actually make things worse. Do NOT try to remove ear wax with a Q-tip that is likely to push wax against the eardrum creating a really uncomfortable ear blockage.


Thanks I looked at some tonight but didn't like what I was reading. When Little Red vacated my right ear I should have had left flushed. I will add to my physical .


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Are u a Lance fan? There was none other bigger than me when he was racing. Obviously "the troubles"...were a shame.
> 
> Through a friend I met him a couple times. I had 6 of these posters signed in person but still sent off to be certified/registered. Gave them away to friends and family...it was a big deal at the time. LOL
> 
> They were almost priceless at one point...now just a good memory...


Cool! Never a Lance fan but was a big fan of pro-cycling throughout his era (and still am). Like him better now actually. He was the biggest DB throughout his active cycling career - disliked him not because of the doping because everyone was doing it - but because he was a DB about it.

But I still want to hear what he has to say about stuff. He was and still is a intriguing character.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I'm guessing he's currently deployed.


Yup the Wizards must be busy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool! Never a Lance fan but was a big fan of pro-cycling throughout his era (and still am). Like him better now actually. He was the biggest DB throughout his active cycling career - disliked him not because of the doping because everyone was doing it - but because he was a DB about it.
> 
> But I still want to hear what he has to say about stuff. I was and still is a intriguing character.


Think a cyclist would be more competitive if had both balls removed?

too soon?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool! Never a Lance fan but was a big fan of pro-cycling throughout his era (and still am). Like him better now actually. He was the biggest DB throughout his active cycling career - disliked him not because of the doping because everyone was doing it - but because he was a DB about it.
> 
> But I still want to hear what he has to say about stuff. I was and still is a intriguing character.


Godfrey!

He had good taste in beer though. His fave, Shiner Bock, is very good!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool! Never a Lance fan but was a big fan of pro-cycling throughout his era (and still am). Like him better now actually. He was the biggest DB throughout his active cycling career - disliked him not because of the doping because everyone was doing it - but because he was a DB about it.
> 
> But I still want to hear what he has to say about stuff. I was and still is a intriguing character.


I was a big fan of it was great for the sport here in the US when he was "winning" that all those Tours. Your right everyone pretty much had some kind of a "program". He got caught and a legacy wasted. I am sure he still lays in bed wondering "what if".

Personally I felt he was a very nice guy to have a beer with. I am sure his racing persona was a dinkhead.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> OK Zenith owners ..I've set the ball now spike with your pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spiked!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Spiked!


good hope others do...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Just being a baller....
> 
> too soon?


Touché. Good one


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> I said live b/c I bet the bedroom he designs has mirrors on the ceiling and stuff...
> Just a hunch...


He agreed when I called it a drag queen cabaret, so the bedrooms might come with a surprise.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I have plenty of pictures but would like some pics of the homeless and their camps.


Ah... if I remember to do it, sure!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> He agreed when I called it a drag queen cabaret, so the bedrooms might come with a surprise.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm guessing he's currently deployed.


Probably as he goes silent for a few months. Shout out to people like him keeping the free world free.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No, have ear wax removed by an ENT as an office procedure. It's what I did earlier this month. You can buy an irrigation kit at the pharmacy but might actually make things worse. Do NOT try to remove ear wax with a Q-tip that is likely to push wax against the eardrum creating a really uncomfortable ear blockage.


Yup. My daughter thought it was a good idea and part of the cotton came loose and was left in the ear. Had to go to the doctor to get it out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah... if I remember to do it, sure!


Had an idea for a new book "The Pedestal". A book of pictures of the pedestals left where all the statues have been torn down.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Think a cyclist would be more competitive if had both balls removed?
> 
> too soon?


Now we're talking. Say, I heard that the balls can be retracted into the body cavity. Is that true @5959HH?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. My daughter thought it was a good idea and part of the cotton came loose and was left in the ear. Had to go to the doctor to get it out.


Spiders are better they can crawl out on their own power.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> I was a big fan of it was great for the sport here in the US when he was "winning" that all those Tours. Your right everyone pretty much had some kind of a "program". He got caught and a legacy wasted. I am sure he still lays in bed wondering "what if".
> 
> Personally I felt he was a very nice guy to have a beer with. I am sure his racing persona was a dinkhead.


His legacy would still be intact if he didn't try his comeback of 2009, or if he only gave Floyd Landis a spot on his team in 2009/10.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Had an idea for a new book "The Pedestal". A book of pictures of the pedestals left where all the statues have been torn down.


NO the Pedestals must be smashed too...they were the thing holding up the statue in honor!!!
My book will be call "Smashed Pedestals...now go and repeat history".


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> His legacy would still be intact if he didn't try his comeback of 2009, or if he only gave Floyd Landis a spot on his team in 2009/10.


THIS is what he lays in bed staring at the ceiling...yes this☝☝☝


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. No I'm good not sad. 75 years well lived is a good life.











Why I Hope to Die at 75


An argument that society and families—and you—will be better off if nature takes its course swiftly and promptly




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

*A 97-Year-Old Philosopher Ponders Life and Death: 'What Is the Point?'*
*Jan 14, 2020 *
In his 1996 book about death, Herbert Fingarette argued that fearing one's own demise was irrational. When you die, he wrote, "there is nothing." Why should we fear the absence of being when we won't be there ourselves to suffer it?

Twenty years later, facing his own mortality, the philosopher realized that he'd been wrong. Death began to frighten him, and he couldn't think himself out of it....









A 97-Year-Old Philosopher Ponders Life and Death: 'What Is the Point?'


Herbert Fingarette once argued that there was no reason to fear death. At 97, his own mortality began to haunt him.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Why I Hope to Die at 75
> 
> 
> An argument that society and families—and you—will be better off if nature takes its course swiftly and promptly
> ...


Lol thx BSi that is a very funny article. Sometimes idiots can write funnier stuff than comedians.

My brother didn't think that way at all. Just lived and enjoyed what he did ; totally different than me in what he enjoyed.

@5959HH you have to read that article but you better be quick.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Had an idea for a new book "The Pedestal". A book of pictures of the pedestals left where all the statues have been torn down.


The Robert E Lee one in New Orleans really upset me a bit. People just getting played in the name of social justice and the only thing it improves is politician bank accounts. Those bloodsuckers will do anything for that power.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> The Robert E Lee one in New Orleans really upset me a bit. People just getting played in the name of social justice and the only thing it improves is politician bank accounts. Those bloodsuckers will do anything for that power.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I was thinking of the recent ones in Portland , Abe and Teddy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> No, have ear wax removed by an ENT as an office procedure. It's what I did earlier this month. You can buy an irrigation kit at the pharmacy but might actually make things worse. Do NOT try to remove ear wax with a Q-tip that is likely to push wax against the eardrum creating a really uncomfortable ear blockage.





Betterthere said:


> Thanks I looked at some tonight but didn't like what I was reading. When Little Red vacated my right ear I should have had left flushed. I will add to my physical .


+1 for what 59 said. I was at the ENT clinic just this week and asked the doc to corroborate what my uncle (himself a GP) told me: The people he saw who were fastidious about cleaning their ears were the ones who had problems (infections, etc); but the people who didn't give a shyt had healthy ears. The doc last week said it was spot-on. The wax is the ear canal's natural protection, and it's supposed to slough off eventually. Maybe a rinse in the shower is all you really need.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> +1 for what 59 said. I was at the ENT clinic just this week and asked the doc to corroborate what my uncle (himself a GP) told me: The people he saw who were fastidious about cleaning their ears were the ones who had problems (infections, etc); but the people who didn't give a shyt had healthy ears. The doc last week said it was spot-on. The wax is the ear canal's natural protection, and it's supposed to slough off eventually. Maybe a rinse in the shower is all you really need.


Probably the first one I had years ago was needed as a plug was removed from 1 ear. But i was young with lots of ...
2nd one was with Little Red and i should have said do other ear while doing. But my mind was on Araneae


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I lit a candle for Mrs BT ;-)


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> +1 for what 59 said. I was at the ENT clinic just this week and asked the doc to corroborate what my uncle (himself a GP) told me: The people he saw who were fastidious about cleaning their ears were the ones who had problems (infections, etc); but the people who didn't give a shyt had healthy ears. The doc last week said it was spot-on. The wax is the ear canal's natural protection, and it's supposed to slough off eventually. Maybe a rinse in the shower is all you really need.


I've never thought about it but my doc has looked in my ears plenty and has never said anything so I go by that...I got enough to do. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I've never thought about it but my doc has looked in my ears plenty and has never said anything so I go by that...I got enough to do. LOL


Ever think about how often docs like to look into orifices?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Ever think about how often docs like to look into orifices?


Not until now!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Not until now!


All 7


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you guys bring more than one watch on a trip? Just wondering as I ponder what I'm strapping on tomorrow.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Lol thx BSi that is a very funny article. Sometimes idiots can write funnier stuff than comedians.
> 
> My brother didn't think that way at all. Just lived and enjoyed what he did ; totally different than me in what he enjoyed.
> 
> @5959HH you have to read that article but you better be quick.


Reading that little article brings to mind a poem I thought was amusing 25 years ago, less amusing nowadays:

The Golden Years Have Come At Last
I cannot see 
I cannot pee.
I chew
I cannot screw.
My memory shrinks
my hearing stinks.
No sense of smell
I look like hell.
My bodies drooping
I got trouble pooping.
The Golden Years Have Come At Last.
The Golden Years Can Kiss My A$$


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Do you guys bring more than one watch on a trip? Just wondering as I ponder what I'm strapping on tomorrow.


I used to take a couple but lately I've stuck to one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Reading that little article brings to mind a poem I thought was amusing 25 years ago, less amusing nowadays:
> 
> The Golden Years Have Come At Last
> I cannot see
> ...


lol a good one... like that ...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I used to take a couple but lately I've stuck to one.


Yeah me too...especially if I am having to "suit it". This trip will be all jeans so I'm thinking I'm just a fashionista if I take more than one. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Yeah me too...especially if I am having to "suit it". This trip will be all jeans so I'm thinking I'm just a fashionista if I take more than one. LOL


Was it Seattle you said? Do like I do when go to Carribean, take one you can leave behind,


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Do you guys bring more than one watch on a trip? Just wondering as I ponder what I'm strapping on tomorrow.


I did last time I won't next week


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Was it Seattle you said? Do like I do when go to Carribean, take one you can leave behind,


Seattle came up in convo but flying into Denver, Colorado Springs for a day, Breckenridge for 2 and Boulder for one...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Seattle came up in convo but flying into Denver, Colorado Springs for a day, Breckenridge for 2 and Boulder for one...


Better.... do some smoking in Denver...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

What could go wrong....









Real-life ‘Iron Man’ flies using a jetpack


Robert Downey Jr. had better watch out. The “Iron Man” movie star has real-life competition in British inventor Richard Browning, 41. Watch him take the impressive Daedalus Mark jet sui…




nypost.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Night guys...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Reading that little article brings to mind a poem I thought was amusing 25 years ago, less amusing nowadays:
> 
> The Golden Years Have Come At Last
> I cannot see
> ...


Reminds me of a Christmas note I saw from Phyllis Diller:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Night guys...
> View attachment 15517945


safe travel


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Ever think about how often docs like to look into orifices?


I remember thinking how funny it would be to wear a T-shirt that said "Amateur Gynecologist"

Then I realized that the one person who has to see the worst of a woman's problems is... guess who...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bioethics and why I hope to live beyond age 75 attaining wisdom!: A rebuttal to Dr. Ezekiel Emanuel's 75 age limit


American bioethicists have been providing persuasive arguments for rationing medical care via the theory of the necessary “rational allocation of finite health care resources.” Anticipating the need for the drastic rationing of medical ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Night guys...
> View attachment 15517945


Good night.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Bioethics and why I hope to live beyond age 75 attaining wisdom!: A rebuttal to Dr. Ezekiel Emanuel's 75 age limit
> 
> 
> American bioethicists have been providing persuasive arguments for rationing medical care via the theory of the necessary “rational allocation of finite health care resources.” Anticipating the need for the drastic rationing of medical ...
> ...


And my phone randomly played this track for me and my wife when we were out shopping. (needless to say, the language surprised her)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tiffany, do the Cowboys suck??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, is Tiffany right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Anybody watched the movie Greyhound yet?


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

qa_ii said:


> Pic borrowed from @CFR's post here.


For those who said they prefer the silver/white dial ... that's my Frankenwatch! Sort of. That watch has a platinum case, so it originally came with a copper/salmon-colored dial (below). But I really disliked the salmon dial because it was too brown, so I got a second dial -- the silver/white dial that came standard with the WG cases -- back when Omega sold parts more freely. Then I had my watchmaker swap dials (bottom pic is result). I kept the original copper/salmon dial, of course. But the silver/white one is far nicer I think.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody watched the movie Greyhound yet?


The Tom Hanks one? No, not yet. Just Googled it and it's on Apple TV. Love a war movie but don't have Apple TV so won't be watching it anytime soon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Tom Hanks one? No, not yet. Just Googled it and it's on Apple TV. Love a war movie but don't have Apple TV so won't be watching it anytime soon.


I'm checking on watching on laptop....

*HOW TO WATCH APPLE TV PLUS:*
Besides the obvious (iPhone, iPad, or Apple TV 4K/Apple TV HD), you can stream Apple TV+ on a smart TV that supports the Apple TV app (Roku, Amazon Fire TV, Samsung Smart TVs). You can also watch Apple TV+ on your web browser (Safari, Firefox, or Chrome ) at tv.apple.com.

*HOW CAN I WATCH APPLE TV PLUS FOR FREE?*
If you're interested in sampling the service before committing, Apple is offering a seven-day free trial of Apple TV+. One word of warning: Your free preview will auto-renew into a monthly subscription if you don't cancel before the free trial concludes.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Watched the Borat movie. Not bad but once you’ve seen his MO before it loses its punch second time around. The female lead was good though. Rudy Giuliani seemed to think so too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> I was a big fan of it was great for the sport here in the US when he was "winning" that all those Tours. Your right everyone pretty much had some kind of a "program". He got caught and a legacy wasted. I am sure he still lays in bed wondering "what if".
> 
> Personally I felt he was a very nice guy to have a beer with. I am sure his racing persona was a dinkhead.


i would have thought the cycling body would treat the way MLB treated the steroids era and just put an asterisk on it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Do you guys bring more than one watch on a trip? Just wondering as I ponder what I'm strapping on tomorrow.


yup


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm checking on watching on laptop....
> 
> *HOW TO WATCH APPLE TV PLUS:*
> Besides the obvious (iPhone, iPad, or Apple TV 4K/Apple TV HD), you can stream Apple TV+ on a smart TV that supports the Apple TV app (Roku, Amazon Fire TV, Samsung Smart TVs). You can also watch Apple TV+ on your web browser (Safari, Firefox, or Chrome ) at tv.apple.com.
> ...


Thanks. I can live without Apple TV.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Wondering same thing as Sweden didn't shut down their economy as most others did. At this point my personal take is the devastation from shut downs might actually be worse than results of the virus itself.


Depends though right? To those who's lost someone to the virus the answer would probably be different.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> So looks like George isn't going to make it past this year.
> He can't walk or stand , his hips are given out . He doesn't eat anything ..


Sorry bro.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> He sure is. Been around longer than my kids so he has had a good life but doesn't make any easier ...


It's never easy to lose someone.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Watched the Borat movie. Not bad but once you've seen his MO before it loses its punch second time around. The female lead was good though. Rudy Giuliani seemed to think so too.


Watched a couple of his Borat themed slap stick movies. He thinks he is funny. You're right, it probably lost its punch after the first one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody watched the movie Greyhound yet?


Not yet. Our sister did and said it was awesome, though.

Mrs BS spends almost all her time studying for school these days, and only watches tv by bringing her laptop to the dinner table. So we're kinda behind on watching any movies together, but I admire her dedication.

We got this today for my half of the anniversary gifts. She got some Pandora goodies.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I lit a candle for Mrs BT ;-)




It wasn't made of ear wax, was it?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Do you guys bring more than one watch on a trip? Just wondering as I ponder what I'm strapping on tomorrow.


Don't say the words "strap" and "on" together.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> Dawg let's see if we can get Ernie to join the OoO clan. If we can do that, then find a Bert, shheeet.... we'll have nirvana then.


Who's gonna be big bird?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Did someone say strap on?

Pic deleted by mod, infraction to follow.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Do you guys bring more than one watch on a trip? Just wondering as I ponder what I'm strapping on tomorrow.


Two is my limit, and even then only if I'm going backpacking. An Ironman is fine on the trail or in the gym, but I like something more attractive for everything else.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> How's Sweden doing?


I live a town with two universities. We're spiking so they've recommended being very careful, although, oddly, at the same time, two student nightclubs want to open, with social distancing - right!

My life has been pretty much the same since this started, i.e. working/zooming from home. But we still celebrate occasions with kids and grandkids, so I'm not complaining.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> "Did OJ do it?" is one of the mysteries I would like solved before I go.


Same here. Where's PF and his detective work when you need him most 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Wondering same thing as Sweden didn't shut down their economy as most others did. At this point my personal take is the devastation from shut downs might actually be worse than results of the virus itself.


We have a word for it "lagom" which is difficult to translate but basically means we do everything in moderation. There is also a high level of trust for science and expertise in this country, so when the experts say avoid crowds, etc, most listen.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did someone say strap on?
> 
> View attachment 15518034


are those what are called deployant straps?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> So looks like George isn't going to make it past this year.
> He can't walk or stand , his hips are given out . He doesn't eat anything ..


Sad. You've had a bad year or two with your cats.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Funny? I recorded a miniseries America back in July just getting around to watching. Imagine my surprise when it starts in 1620 with the Pilgrims. WTF my ancestors had already been here a decade plus.


Stuff on the box is always true, so I guess that your family started as illegal immigrants 

Wait. You're having difficulties getting the blue OP. Hmmm. There's a latter emerging. Back of the bus, Mr BT  

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Bloody right and here is why people can't make a decision to save their life ....should I , should I not , what will happen if , maybe I should , maybe not, maybe it will help with the ladies ,maybe, maybe ,maybe it will lose value maybe pigs will fly . So tired of wusses just buy the watch Ukrainian style , wear the watch sell the watch and shut the hell up ....


Most objects we buy deprecate as soon as we leave the store or drive off the lot. What's feeding this new expectation: sneakers, Rolex/other watches ... ?

Anyone care to chime into as why buyers expect an object to be worth more than the manufacturer's asking price?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Like their stuff yet never owned any . I get the catalog (dear God forgive me for I have sinned getting a PAPER catalog, that one was for u Greta).


The Stockholm paper has invited her to act as Editor-in-chief for a whole day to increase readers awareness of climate change, not to mention to increase their number of subscribers.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Watched a couple of his Borat themed slap stick movies. He thinks he is funny. You're right, it probably lost its punch after the first one.


Borat, Ali G, etc. All the same schtick. I liked him best in Talledega Nights and the Brothers Grimsby.

Oh, and he was brilliant in The Spy. I was impressed by him there.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> To me Filson is like a good Rolex...great quality, timeless and if you do screw it up they can return it to almost new.
> 
> I have a couple Tin Cloth for true "outdoor" and in 2018 I bought this Cover Cloth Mile Marker...love the pockets, storage and hand warmer and secure zippered on the inside. Very thought out design....and you better hope its below 20F if you zip in that wool liner...like an oven. Just quality.
> 
> ...


Wife wore a new raincoat on Saturday. When she was leaving the house I made some comment that it didn't look like her style. She showed me the name "Barbour" - my reply was it's still fugly.

She has other Barbour's that look fine but even the best screw up sometimes.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Borat, Ali G, etc. All the same schtick. I liked him best in Talledega Nights and the Brothers Grimsby.
> 
> Oh, and he was brilliant in The Spy. I was impressed by him there.


Most of his movies were forgettable (to me of course).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Most of his movies were forgettable (to me of course).


Have you seen The Spy? It was a limited TV series on Netflix. A serious role! He played the Israeli spy Eli Cohen, who infiltrated Syria in the '60s. He was very good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Have you seen The Spy? It was a limited TV series on Netflix. A serious role! He played the Israeli spy Eli Cohen, who infiltrated Syria in the '60s. He was very good.


Sorry, no, I did not. I am not very big into TV and spend very little time watching TV. LOL.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JMan Special on dark navy Blushark Nato. At first I wasn't sure about the steel keepers with the black case, but it's okay.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Where is @Jaguarshark ;


OoO's one and only one-nut traveler is probably seeing the world from the inside of a sub.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> I was a big fan of it was great for the sport here in the US when he was "winning" that all those Tours. Your right everyone pretty much had some kind of a "program". He got caught and a legacy wasted. I am sure he still lays in bed wondering "what if".
> 
> Personally I felt he was a very nice guy to have a beer with. I am sure his racing persona was a dinkhead.


Speaking of dinkheads, guessing Bret Favre is doing the same.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Had an idea for a new book "The Pedestal". A book of pictures of the pedestals left where all the statues have been torn down.


I'm still waiting for someone to write Trumps presidential biography using only his tweets.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Probably the first one I had years ago was needed as a plug was removed from 1 ear. But i was young with lots of ...
> 2nd one was with Little Red and i should have said do other ear while doing. But my mind was on Araneae


According to Woody Allen "they come in pairs". Best you check the other ear for a spider nest


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Do you guys bring more than one watch on a trip? Just wondering as I ponder what I'm strapping on tomorrow.


usually


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> OoO's one and only one-nut traveler is probably seeing the world from the inside of a sub.


Doubt so. He will be staring at someone's arse all day.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Doubt so. He will be staring at someone's arse all day.


I was thinking he's using a periscope not endoscope 

But if you're hunting a rare Rolex an endoscope might be your best bet. Thinking of all the threads from Rolex owners/or wannabes and wearing their watches in public.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was thinking he's using a periscope not endoscope
> 
> But if you're hunting a rare Rolex an endoscope might be your best bet. Thinking of all the threads from Rolex owners/or wannabes and wearing their watches in public.
> 
> View attachment 15518094


You missed the joke we make about sailors. Never mind.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

All the jokes spawned the Marines to take care of the jokesters.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> JMan Special on dark navy Blushark Nato. At first I wasn't sure about the steel keepers with the black case, but it's okay.


where can one buy/order a JMan special? PM @jmanlay?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to write Trumps presidential biography using only his tweets.


Somebody has to be saving all of them for a book. That would be ridiculous.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> where can one buy/order a JMan special? PM @jmanlay?


That's the place


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Somebody has to be saving all of them for a book. That would be ridiculous.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It would be the best book , the greatest book . The book to beat all books


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> OoO's one and only one-nut traveler is probably seeing the world from the inside of a sub.


He chases subs , does not ride them


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Do you guys bring more than one watch on a trip? Just wondering as I ponder what I'm strapping on tomorrow.


I usually take my AW and a backup.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> It would be the best book , the greatest book . The book to beat all books


It would be a big, beautiful book. The best ever.

And Mexico will pay for it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Stuff on the box is always true, so I guess that your family started as illegal immigrants
> 
> Wait. You're having difficulties getting the blue OP. Hmmm. There's a latter emerging. Back of the bus, Mr BT
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


They were... Jamestown 1610

I prefer the back of the bus fwiw


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> where can one buy/order a JMan special? PM @jmanlay?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> It would be the best book , the greatest book . The book to beat all books


It would Uuuuuuuuge, big league! (or biggly?)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> They were... Jamestown 1610
> 
> I prefer the back of the bus fwiw


Gf

I'm getting better at it but I'm one of those learn from wild Bill hickcock kind of guys.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

My wife got me a barbour jacket for my b-day a while back. One of the ones made in vietnam. The shell is a blend of cotton and nylon I think (though it is surprisingly difficult to get info on these things). Still, it fits well, has a nice hood and thick liner, so should work if it ever gets cold here.

I'm still looking for an english one with 100% waxed cotton shell, less lining and a more militaristic/hunting look though since it so rarely drops below 50 here and I have a nice pea coat for when it gets really nasty.

In other news, just a week away from life either exploding into absolute chaos or returning to the "new" normal. This election is gonna go down in the books for sure. Just f'ing bananas, every damned day is something new.

I long for the days we just talked rolex


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mrs BT butt check went well .... I wore my fat boy sub just in case today. strange week... funeral tomorrow...and I brushed out a filling this morning... ever feel like the docs/dentists are making up for lost time? Mrs BT going for a deep throat (endoscopy) in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hoping mike the mod gets info on the Damasko A26 mvmt this week...fingers crossed


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Happy Monday.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Hoping mike the mod gets info on the Damasko A26 mvmt this week...fingers crossed


???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> ???











Damasko‘s answer to the limited availability of ETA...


Really exited to hear about new possible models. I did not know that in addition to the new in-house movement there were also new models coming out at the same time (unless I misunderstood something).




www.watchuseek.com





Truth be told, I probably prefer Damasko over all others.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Taking a break and listening to this guy tell his story of getting out of the rat race. Grew up on a farm in NC, went into the medical field, made plenty of money. Says he started taking a "reckoning" at the end of each day: "How much of my day improved me spiritually, and how much financially?"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Taking a break and listening to this guy tell his story of getting out of the rat race. Grew up on a farm in NC, went into the medical field, made plenty of money. Says he started taking a "reckoning" at the end of each day: "How much of my day improved me spiritually, and how much financially?"


I've actually heard of him before.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Damasko‘s answer to the limited availability of ETA...
> 
> 
> Really exited to hear about new possible models. I did not know that in addition to the new in-house movement there were also new models coming out at the same time (unless I misunderstood something).
> ...


Damasko has always made nice watches. At one time I owned a DA36 and probably should have held onto it. Makes a fantastic travel watch on a cruise ship, especially when there's a tendency to lose track of the day of the week as well as the date. It will be interesting to see their replacement of the ETA 2836 movement.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Always liked the movie
Quest for Fire
In the prehistoric world, a Cro-Magnon tribe depends on an ever-burning source of fire, which eventually extinguishes. Lacking the knowledge to start a new fire, the tribe sends three warriors (Everett McGill, Ron Perlman, Nameer El-Kadi) on a quest for more. With the tribe's future at stake, the warriors make their way across a treacherous landscape full of hostile tribes and monstrous beasts. On their journey, they encounter Ika (Rae Dawn Chong), a woman who has the knowledge they seek.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

OOOps, it looks like the (fake) Rainbow Daytona thread is gone.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Package came in today! This should be a lot of fun. They all look pretty great. Pretty excited. Got some nice liner material on the way too. 
Sapman I think this really dark one might work out well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tom, did you see yesterday's game and do you remember how Jerry Jones fired you??


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Happy 73rd birthday Hilary Clinton! For your birthday the U.S.Senate is voting to confirm ACB to SCOTUS. #ouch


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tex, what do you think of today's Dallas Cowboys?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Damasko has always made nice watches. At one time I owned a DA36 and probably should have held onto it. Makes a fantastic travel watch on a cruise ship, especially when there's a tendency to lose track of the day of the week as well as the date. It will be interesting to see their replacement of the ETA 2836 movement.


I just shipped my 1 year old Damasko off to a new owner earlier this month, and I'm already wondering if I should choose another.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I just shipped my 1 year old Damasko off to a new owner earlier this month, and I'm already wondering if I should choose another.


Depends on which one, supply is low at the moment


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> I just shipped my 1 year old Damasko off to a new owner earlier this month, and I'm already wondering if I should choose another.


Maybe a DA37?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Maybe a DA37?


da43 if you can find one


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Maybe a DA37?


Great suggestion, but...Just sold a DA43, so probably not another full lume dial. It was great to experience, but that itch has been scratched.😬 Now that I'm trying to curb the flipping and rounnd out a collection of keepers, it may take some thought to choose the right one. I'd consider a countdown bezel if offered.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My boss has a DA46. Its so sweet.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Great suggestion, but...Just sold a DA43, so probably not another full lume dial. It was great to experience, but that itch has been scratched. Now that I'm trying to curb the flipping and rounnd out a collection of keepers, it may take some thought to choose the right one. I'd consider a countdown bezel if offered.


Curb the flipping , you have come to right place ........

NOT


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Great suggestion, but...Just sold a DA43, so probably not another full lume dial. It was great to experience, but that itch has been scratched. Now that I'm trying to curb the flipping and rounnd out a collection of keepers, it may take some thought to choose the right one. I'd consider a countdown bezel if offered.


Any one specifically with countdown bezel? Picture?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Curb the flipping , you have come to right place ........
> 
> NOT


What??? We're not enablers here!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> da43 if you can find one











DC86 me likey


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> My boss has a DA46. Its so sweet.


mines a da42 black...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15519553
> View attachment 15519555


I was looking for one with 1-12 ... bracelets now in short supply..


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Want to wake up after dinner...brrrr
Walk back to the hotel!!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Any one specifically with countdown bezel? Picture?


The countdown bezel is like the standard bezel in reverse and works well for timing certain activities like grilling food and the like.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> DC86 me likey


Definitely interesting.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry, no, I did not. I am not very big into TV and spend very little time watching TV. LOL.


I guess if one is to rake up 20k posts, one has no time for TV 😁
The Spy is very nice.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> It would be the best book , the greatest book . The book to beat all books


The Beautiful Book


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> The countdown bezel is like the standard bezel in reverse and works well for timing certain activities like grilling food and the like.


So somebody remind me...

Why are dive bezels normally "count-up"?

What makes sense to me is that you set the pip at the time that you need to resurface. It's easier to see the glowing pip in the dark than it is to see an unlumed numeral.

A count-down bezel seems like how dive bezels should be numbered. If you know your tanks have, say, 40 minutes of air, you turn it so the "40" is at the minutes hand, and that's it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

If I had a timing bezel, I'd prefer countdown.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

So whats new with all of you?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> My wife got me a barbour jacket for my b-day a while back. One of the ones made in vietnam. The shell is a blend of cotton and nylon I think (though it is surprisingly difficult to get info on these things). Still, it fits well, has a nice hood and thick liner, so should work if it ever gets cold here.
> 
> I'm still looking for an english one with 100% waxed cotton shell, less lining and a more militaristic/hunting look though since it so rarely drops below 50 here and I have a nice pea coat for when it gets really nasty.
> 
> ...


but the thread title is about Opinions on Omega?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> So whats new with all of you?


Good morning

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> So whats new with all of you?


At the moment we've evolved/devolved to Damasko. You'll need to revisit your sock drawer 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> At the moment we've evolved/devolved to Damasko. You'll need to revisit your sock drawer
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I do find damaskos intriguing


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> So somebody remind me...
> 
> Why are dive bezels normally "count-up"?
> 
> ...


When used for timing, say a dive for example, a "countdown" bezel indicates remaining time and a "count up" bezel indicates elapsed time. I can't profess to be correct, but I imagine that the "count up" bezel was likely favored by watch manufactures for its ability to also help indicate the time in minutes by elaborating with the correct number of minutes past the hour, which the countdown variety doesn't really do. Then in addition to time telling, it can also help divers by indicating elapsed time, allowing the diver to use that measurement to easily figure the remaining time. I can't say there's any truth to this reasoning, its just one possibity.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mandatory Tuesday pic between Zooms










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> So whats new with all of you?


Here is the Wizard about time


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Want to wake up after dinner...brrrr
> Walk back to the hotel!!!


Not that bad because it is dry there really dry


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> When used for timing, say a dive for example, a "countdown" bezel indicates remaining time and a "count up" bezel indicates elapsed time. I can't profess to be correct, but I imagine that the "count up" bezel was likely favored by watch manufactures for its ability to also help indicate the time in minutes by elaborating with the correct number of minutes past the hour, which the countdown variety doesn't really do. Then in addition to time telling, it can also help divers by indicating elapsed time, allowing the diver to use that measurement to easily figure the remaining time. I can't say there's any truth to this reasoning, its just one possibity.


Yeah, that kinda makes sense too, and it would help explain why the first 10-20 minutes past the pip are often marked differently (as an "overtime" indicator, I guess?). And since I don't dive, I'm mostly guessing about how it would be used underwater. The most I've used it for is to keep track of laundry or a parking meter, and I need to math it out to make sure it's right (45 minutes? Turn it to "15"...).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got absolutely nuthin' today, other 2 days of prep for a zoom call. I'll leave you with this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wait, I got this too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jaguarshark said:


> So whats new with all of you?


Welcome back. We figured you were deployed somewhere.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Not that bad because it is dry there really dry


But cold is cold no matter where you're located.  It's actually unseasonably cold and humid this week in Big D.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Not that bad because it is dry there really dry


Ok. If you say so. Morning.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> But cold is cold no matter where you're located.  It's actually unseasonably cold and humid this week in Big D.


Don't agree w that wet cold is awful dry cold at the same temp is much more manageable . But yea 5 degrees is 5 degrees regardless of location


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Ok. If you say so. Morning.


Get on with it start scrubbing


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Ok. If you say so. Morning.


Just toss a bucket of hot water on the windshield, that'll fix the ice issue.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just toss a bucket of hot water on the windshield, that'll fix the ice issue.


I grew up in Pennsylvania...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> But cold is cold no matter where you're located.  It's actually unseasonably cold and humid this week in Big D.


Yeah that front is headed our way thursday. But tomorrow we have a hurricane pushing thru us. Wanna talk about some weird weather.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I grew up in Pennsylvania...


My grandparents had a farm close to Berwick and I remember the cold.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> I think I'll wait for the Apple Watch version to be released.


I got this for now:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> So whats new with all of you?


Well look who surfaced.... How does it go?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> At the moment we've evolved/devolved to Damasko. You'll need to revisit your sock drawer
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Well it looks like the stars may have aligned... as I mentioned to qa_ii ... I was after a DA47 (ETA mvmt) with 1-12 bezel and a bracelet. It looks like Watchmann may be getting the last of the DA47s.... I asked for one so if I like, my DA43 black will leave.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got absolutely nuthin' today, other 2 days of prep for a zoom call. I'll leave you with this.
> 
> View attachment 15520137


Better than Mrs BT's prep....

FWIW brother's funeral went OK today..Buried in the family graveyard... Does anyone else own a church? My nephew bought this one founded by my great great grandfather or maybe he was my great great great uncle. That's right he was both.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Finally starting to feel a bit like fall here in SoCal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

That new H-dinkee Grand Seiko GMT!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> That new H-dinkee Grand Seiko GMT!!!


Dammit. Looks great. Making the GMT hand in grey fixes the dial.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Always liked the movie
> Quest for Fire
> In the prehistoric world, a Cro-Magnon tribe depends on an ever-burning source of fire, which eventually extinguishes. Lacking the knowledge to start a new fire, the tribe sends three warriors (Everett McGill, Ron Perlman, Nameer El-Kadi) on a quest for more. With the tribe's future at stake, the warriors make their way across a treacherous landscape full of hostile tribes and monstrous beasts. On their journey, they encounter Ika (Rae Dawn Chong), a woman who has the knowledge they seek.


IIRC it's not just knowledge she offers in that film.

Might be confusing it with Clan of the Cave Bear though.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> but the thread title is about Opinions on Omega?


In the early days I think mentioning omega here was a bannable offense


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> In the early days I think mentioning omega here was a bannable offense


And still is


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Better than Mrs BT's prep....
> 
> FWIW brother's funeral went OK today..Buried in the family graveyard... Does anyone else own a church? My nephew bought this one founded by my great great grandfather or maybe he was my great great great uncle. That's right he was both.


Does it still have burn marks from the witch trials?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I got this for now:
> 
> View attachment 15520669


GF

"What's a 'gibbous'?"

nyuk nyuk nyuk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> "What's a 'gibbous'?"
> 
> nyuk nyuk nyuk


a monkey


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> And still is


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well look who surfaced.... How does it go?


It goes, nice to be back on land.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie thinks it's too early for flannel...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> In the early days I think mentioning omega here was a bannable offense


maybe even up to now.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> It goes, nice to be back on land.


Noooooo you got to go back


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I know it is weird but I dig it


















Sarpaneva does some cool stuff


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^what is the animal? is that the lume colors?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> ^what is the animal? is that the lume colors?


Apparently some sort of mythical creature 
Yes the lume is what you see


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Apparently some sort of mythical creature
> Yes the lume is what you see


cheap?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> cheap?


Not really 5k but they do really good work . The whole dial is done by hand and case work is pretty darn good but alas sold out


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BT you might like this


















This is the one I wanted but sold out long ago


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Mühle-Glashütte*


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Apparently some sort of mythical creature
> Yes the lume is what you see


I think its moomin


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Apparently some sort of mythical creature
> Yes the lume is what you see


Very Finnish dial. My kids grew up with us reading Moomin books, and whenever I traveled to Finland they expected Moomin candy 

They'd probably appreciate me getting this more than the Silver Snoopy.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Very Finnish dial. My kids grew up with us reading Moomin books, and whenever I traveled to Finland they expected Moomin candy
> 
> They'd probably appreciate me getting this more than the Silver Snoopy.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The Moomin's have a special dialect; there was also a children's cartoon program on TV. I chuckle whenever I run into a Finn with that dialect as it's hard not to think of a Moomin. Half the time I have to ask them to repeat what they just said 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> BT you might like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool looking watches. But $2.5k for a Soprod A10 powered watch I don't know. My Tudor Ranger sounds like a real bargain by comparison. They are now brand-new for only ~$2.3k with bracelet or strap.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> I know it is weird but I dig it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig it, but not $5k dig it. The Defy Classic blue is much more appealing in that price range.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> I think its moomin


Wtf is a moomin??


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Wtf is a moomin??











Meet the Moomin characters - Moomin







www.moomin.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> *Mühle-Glashütte*


Tell us more


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Bremont has some new bronze models. Really good looking.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Bremont has some new bronze models. Really good looking.
> View attachment 15521784


Problem with Bremont might be service availability as I think Bremont watches are serviced in the UK. IMO good idea to think about service before spending significant $$$ on any watch these days and is one of the primary reasons Rolex remains my go to brand since Rolex Service Center is located in a Dallas.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Bremont has some new bronze models. Really good looking.
> View attachment 15521784


Several of the Bremont watches look ok but IMO a tad over priced.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Problem with Bremont might be service availability as I think Bremont watches are serviced in the UK. IMO good idea to think about service before spending significant $$$ on any watch these days and is one of the primary reasons Rolex remains my go to brand since Rolex Service Center is located in a Dallas.


I seem to recall some noise about Bremont moving to in-house movements, but many of their watches in the past (and probably in their current line up) have used ETA or Valjoux 7750, so easy to service.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jman, you're a Breitling fan, maybe if you get the Mrs this piece she'll let you borrow her BLNR


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman, you're a Breitling fan, maybe if you get the Mrs this piece she'll let you borrow her BLNR
> 
> View attachment 15521972


She might actually like this one


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I seem to recall some noise about Bremont moving to in-house movements, but many of their watches in the past (and probably in their current line up) have used ETA or Valjoux 7750, so easy to service.


A couple of years ago I was in Hamilton, Bermuda at a Bremont flagship store and met one of the owners, Giles as I recall, and think I remember him telling me that the central part of the case was replaced at the time of service although I could have misunderstood exactly what he said at the time. At one time I owned a Bremont but decided to bail while the watch was still working.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Several of the Bremont watches look ok but IMO a tad over priced.


Just a tad?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Is this too cool or what?

Kate Mulgrew of 'Star Trek: Voyager' crashes Captain Janeway statue celebration via Zoom

Although I think that "crashes" is not a great choice of words regarding a ship's captain...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is this too cool or what?
> 
> Kate Mulgrew of 'Star Trek: Voyager' crashes Captain Janeway statue celebration via Zoom
> 
> Although I think that "crashes" is not a great choice of words regarding a ship's captain...


That's really cool, yeah. My wife says Voyager was her favorite Trek series partially because the captain was a woman (for her, representation matters) and partly for the crazy diversity of its crew.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Day off today. Storm coming thru this afternoon. So I’m cooking today because I’m working a 4 night weekend. Spaghetti and meatballs. Braised short ribs. Gonna be a great night to be stormed in. Lol


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today's entry from the Department of Royal Screw-Ups.

If you're gonna bus truckloads of people from a parking lot to a rally venue a few miles away, it would be _a really great idea_ if you have the buses around to take people _back_ to their cars afterwards.

Especially if the temperature is sub-zero... Just saying.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Day off today. Storm coming thru this afternoon. So I'm cooking today because I'm working a 4 night weekend. Spaghetti and meatballs. Braised short ribs. Gonna be a great night to be stormed in. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You made enuff for all of us?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You made enuff for all of us?


There's always leftovers here. I cook more than we need because wifey might cook 5 times a year or so. Kids will starve without leftovers. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Today's entry from the Department of Royal Screw-Ups.
> 
> If you're gonna bus truckloads of people from a parking lot to a rally venue a few miles away, it would be _a really great idea_ if you have the buses around to take people _back_ to their cars afterwards.
> 
> Especially if the temperature is sub-zero... Just saying.


My hometown making themselves proud. LOL

The bus company did what any company would do. Client refuses to pay? Quit.

Feel bad for the people who went to the hospital for hypothermia, though. Just a handful of them, but their night was fxx0red.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Day off today. Storm coming thru this afternoon. So I'm cooking today because I'm working a 4 night weekend. Spaghetti and meatballs. Braised short ribs. Gonna be a great night to be stormed in. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Very glad to have you here in the OoO post-apocalyptic bunker!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Today's entry from the Department of Royal Screw-Ups.
> 
> If you're gonna bus truckloads of people from a parking lot to a rally venue a few miles away, it would be _a really great idea_ if you have the buses around to take people _back_ to their cars afterwards.
> 
> Especially if the temperature is sub-zero... Just saying.


Wow. Do you think it might change their voting behavior?

Prob not.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow. Do you think it might change their voting behavior?
> 
> Prob not.


You're right, it won't. Comments I've seen so far say things like, "Well, the ones who can't handle the cold probably shouldn't have been with us anyway". Very few of them understand the logistics of an event like that, too, so they wouldn't think of who was supposed to pay for the buses (ahem.. it's not the city, and it's not the airport, either).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Look , it is a book about nothing


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Look , it is a book about nothing


Ghost stories just in time for Halloween


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Tell us more


It was encouraging you...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Several of the Bremont watches look ok but IMO a tad over priced.


I like them including the ones I had but not so much fun losing money on resale.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Look , it is a book about nothing


I saw several of those today at jewelry store where I was selling one of my gold crowns.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Today's entry from the Department of Royal Screw-Ups.
> 
> If you're gonna bus truckloads of people from a parking lot to a rally venue a few miles away, it would be _a really great idea_ if you have the buses around to take people _back_ to their cars afterwards.
> 
> Especially if the temperature is sub-zero... Just saying.


Did you attend?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> You're right, it won't. Comments I've seen so far say things like, "Well, the ones who can't handle the cold probably shouldn't have been with us anyway". Very few of them understand the logistics of an event like that, too, so they wouldn't think of who was supposed to pay for the buses (ahem.. it's not the city, and it's not the airport, either).


I'm assuming it must have been trump rally. If so, a little cold and hypothermia ain't gonna hurt. Most work outside to make a living.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I'm assuming it must have been trump rally. If so, a little cold and hypothermia ain't gonna hurt. Most work outside to make a living.


Godfrey...

I know of many who sit in a cold deer stand much of the day for a good shot.

Hell we don't even have basements here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Speaking of which... Had a filling fall out Monday.. Drive to dentist in raleigh.. Had only been 6 weeks since this 2nd filling. Dentist asked if I wanted it numbed... I said hell no I'm no pussy like youngsters these days ... So he did his thing and said no charge.. I was shocked.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of which... Had a filling fall out Monday.. Drive to dentist in raleigh.. Had only been 6 weeks since this 2nd filling. Dentist asked if I wanted it numbed... I said hell no I'm no pussy like youngsters these days ... So he did his thing and said no charge.. I was shocked.


Funny they fixed a filling for me a few weeks back and I said I have a call later for work must be able to speak so no numbing ...alright sir your call ...guess what ....not an issue


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Funny they fixed a filling for me a few weeks back and I said I have a call later for work must be able to speak so no numbing ...alright sir your call ...guess what ....not an issue


the meteorite bros are tough


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I'm assuming it must have been trump rally. If so, a little cold and hypothermia ain't gonna hurt. Most work outside to make a living.


it is true that a Biden rally or somewhere near his basement would require a small van to carry them in and out ....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> the meteorite bros are tough


I believe they over inject this crap now if they hit a nerve you will hit the ceiling but the nerve isn't close to the top so I took my chances


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I believe they over inject this crap now if they hit a nerve you will hit the ceiling but the nerve isn't close to the top so I took my chances


couple weeks ago he was redoing a crown of mine... ton of injection but didn't numb... i "gritted" my teeth lol


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Trusty grill timer works...even when it's raining  the Mrs went to go workout & tan so why not feet around in tbe back yard with the dogs grilling some brats!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15522598
> 
> Trusty grill timer works...even when it's raining  the Mrs went to go workout & tan so why not feet around in tbe back yard with the dogs grilling some brats!


Grill it like you stole it


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Check out watchesbysjx impressive pics for the B&R

Impressive case work I must say


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Check out watchesbysjx impressive pics for the B&R
> 
> Impressive case work I must say


I prefer the non chrono version of the BR05 but yeah they did a really good job with that one. I'm thinking just a tad overpriced but still great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

very interested 








Saw the new Damasko in-house movement A26 in the flesh


Hiy guys, Today I spent four entertaining hours with the Damasko familiy (Petra and Konrad Damasko, Isabella Morell and Christoph Damasko) to talk about the new in-house movement A26, future prospects and projects, new watches which will materialize very soon and new watches of which I've only...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow. Do you think it might change their voting behavior?
> 
> Prob not.


Did you know the NYC Rolex Boutique is on 5th Avenue?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm over Rolex, Gentlemen. I still have the GMT and wear it often but I don't yearn for another. If I get the call up for the BLRO I think I'll be flipping it unworn. It's my way of getting back at the wankerism.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Ghost stories just in time for Halloween


Ah. Now I know why I was given one in a gift bag and all. In fact, the AD even put a chapstik with the store name on it inside the bag. I suppose that's to send the message that it'll take alot of arse kissing to land most models.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Check out watchesbysjx impressive pics for the B&R
> 
> Impressive case work I must say


Too bad it looked like a coaster on my wrist...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did you know the NYC Rolex Boutique is on 5th Avenue?


didn't think it was rolex boutique...run by Wempes?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Did you attend?


Mrs. BSF's leash is not that long...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I'm over Rolex, Gentlemen. I still have the GMT and wear it often but I don't yearn for another. If I get the call up for the BLRO I think I'll be flipping it unworn. It's my way of getting back at the wankerism.


G stick to your guns there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of which... Had a filling fall out Monday.. Drive to dentist in raleigh.. Had only been 6 weeks since this 2nd filling. Dentist asked if I wanted it numbed... I said hell no I'm no pussy like youngsters these days ... So he did his thing and said no charge.. I was shocked.


Hey, you gave him a great story to tell his other clients.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, you gave him a great story to tell his other clients.


I impressed the hell out of the young female dental assistant.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> it is true that a Biden rally or somewhere near his basement would require a small van to carry them in and out ....


No need for vans for a Biden rally; they all drive themselves there and stay in their cars!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I believe they over inject this crap now if they hit a nerve you will hit the ceiling but the nerve isn't close to the top so I took my chances


_"Is it safe?"_


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No need for vans for a Biden rally; they all drive themselves there and stay in their cars!


lol I thought it was chalk circles?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15522598
> 
> Trusty grill timer works...even when it's raining  the Mrs went to go workout & tan so why not feet around in tbe back yard with the dogs grilling some brats!


Do your dogs clean the grill afterwards?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I'm over Rolex, Gentlemen. I still have the GMT and wear it often but I don't yearn for another. If I get the call up for the BLRO I think I'll be flipping it unworn. It's my way of getting back at the wankerism.


Make sure you call Jman first.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _"Is it safe?"_


probably not....the more I get, the older I am


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dentist visits for me this week as well...three hours of deep cleaning at the periodontist's office. I guess that being the first time in nearly 60 years I can't complain.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> didn't think it was rolex boutique...run by Wempes?


It was a joke. Wait a minute and you'll get it.

Maybe I should have said, "Just to be safe, maybe you should avoid 5th Avenue until after the election..."


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I'm over Rolex, Gentlemen. I still have the GMT and wear it often but I don't yearn for another. If I get the call up for the BLRO I think I'll be flipping it unworn. It's my way of getting back at the wankerism.


My favorite Rolex. My pics of mine are usually butt though...but I think we've already discussed that months ago.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No need for vans for a Biden rally; they all drive themselves there and stay in their cars!


The two of them ?but do they drive together


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

One for the wanker in all of us!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It was a joke. Wait a minute and you'll get it.
> 
> Maybe I should have said, "Just to be safe, maybe you should avoid 5th Avenue until after the election..."


I knew that part.... My prepper supplies are complete to hunker down after...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Dentist visits for me this week as well...three hours of deep cleaning at the periodontist's office. I guess that being the first time in nearly 60 years I can't complain.


hmmm maybe have to explain deep cleaning...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> My favorite Rolex. My pics of mine are usually butt though...but I think we've already discussed that months ago.


then it's time to discuss again!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> then it's time to discuss again!


Ok, so I commented that 116710LN didn't photograph well because my pictures of it are just plain "flat" and @Galaga showed me his nice pics to straighten me out.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> hmmm maybe have to explain deep cleaning...


Maybe you should have gotten that young female dental assistant to explain her idea of deep cleaning...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Ok, so I commented that 116710LN didn't photograph well because my pictures of it are just plain "flat" and @Galaga showed me his nice pics to straighten me out.


see that didn't hurt


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> hmmm maybe have to explain deep cleaning...


That's what they called the below the gum line cleaning. Maybe it's a regional thing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Maybe you should have gotten that young female dental assistant to explain her idea of deep cleaning...


i have to admit she was cute even wearing a mask.... she even listened when she told me she had hoped to travel to Montana last month but chickened out. I said I had travelled there couple times this year and offered my help in her planning.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> That's what they called the below the gum line cleaning. Maybe it's a regional thing.


maybe.... course once I started going to a dentist..my teeth were cleaned every 6 months so maybe not needed? OTH I only have about 9 crowns now some on 2nd iteration so what do I know.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> That's what they called the below the gum line cleaning. Maybe it's a regional thing.


Had a hygienist at the Navy Yard who claimed that they kicked her out of dental duty Gitmo because she was too harsh on the prisoners. We all believed her.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> i have to admit she was cute even wearing a mask.... she even listened when she told me she had hoped to travel to Montana last month but chickened out. I said I had travelled there couple times this year and offered my help in her planning.


Seats 1A and 1B?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I have to get a dental implant. Is it safe ? Any complications ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Check out watchesbysjx impressive pics for the B&R
> 
> Impressive case work I must say


B&R did a good job dressing up their instrument panel motif. Royal Oak-ish or not, I actually like what they're doing now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Seats 1A and 1B?


Would only work if I paid for both... hmmm mrs BT won't fly yet...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I have to get a dental implant. Is it safe ? Any complications ?


You could get infected and die a quick horrible death, sure, but other than that, just the usual complications. My sister's halfway thru the process of getting a dental implant, too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I have to get a dental implant. Is it safe ? Any complications ?


haven't had to do that yet... only had 1 tooth completely pulled and didn't replace it...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Would only work if I paid for both... hmmm mrs BT won't fly yet...


Tell Mrs. BT she's your new art consultant and she's going to check something out for you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tell Mrs. BT she's your new art consultant and she's going to check something out for you.


 it's great to be old and have a good imagination..... course she also told me about her grandfather's funeral last week. I asked how old. Gulp he was 73 .. i'm sure I reminded her of him. 
Mrs BT said she was cute too.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> B&R did a good job dressing up their instrument panel motif. Royal Oak-ish or not, I actually like what they're doing now.


If it could be had at a great discount then it would not be a bad choice


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> You could get infected and die a quick horrible death, sure, but other than that, just the usual complications. My sister's halfway thru the process of getting a dental implant, too.


GF

I hope to hell that I didn't jinx my sister.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been a while...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Where's J71 lately? Still swamped at work?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been a while...
> 
> View attachment 15522707


Imagine seeing that for a blind date.

Shoot, it'd take me ten minutes to work up the courage and ask, "Do you have a friend by the name of...?"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> I hope to hell that I didn't jinx my sister.


Might want to delete it?

when they pulled my tooth they did something in the gum in case I ever wanted an implant... god reminds me I got to get this CV weight off before I grow breasts ...i mean big ones...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where's J71 lately? Still swamped at work?


you could always summon him


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I have to get a dental implant. Is it safe ? Any complications ?


I haven't been down that road either.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Had a hygienist at the Navy Yard who claimed that they kicked her out of dental duty Gitmo because she was too harsh on the prisoners. We all believed her.


Too harsh for Gitmo, that's sayin' a lot. The only relaxing thing I remember was fishing for red and yellow snapper.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tell Mrs. BT she's your new art consultant and she's going to check something out for you.


reminds me saw my brother's daughter (ie my niece) for first time in a while at his funeral. I said you haven't aged hardly. She said I'm turning 40 next week. Then I remembered she was a stripper for a while back when. 
life is strange huh?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Too harsh for Gitmo, that's sayin' a lot. The only relaxing thing I remember was fishing for red and yellow snapper.


you were in Gitmo?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where's J71 lately? Still swamped at work?


Godfrey.

Hey @Jason71. All's well?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Too harsh for Gitmo, that's sayin' a lot. The only relaxing thing I remember was fishing for red and yellow snapper.


Godfrey

Something tells me I better clarify...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> you were in Gitmo?


Yes. Twice.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Yes. Twice.


let me think on that a second


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I'm over Rolex, Gentlemen. I still have the GMT and wear it often but I don't yearn for another. If I get the call up for the BLRO I think I'll be flipping it unworn. It's my way of getting back at the wankerism.


Hum


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> let me think on that a second


Okay, but not in the brig at Gitmo. That was also where ships go after being in the shipyard and for certain refresher training.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> very interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Damasko and will be interesting to see what is introduced.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I like Damasko and will be interesting to see what is introduced.


All i can see from the pics is looks like lugs a little longer and thicker .. #twss


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where's J71 lately? Still swamped at work?


I think working long, difficult hours as a first responder.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _"Is it safe?"_


Die Weisser Engel!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I have to get a dental implant. Is it safe ? Any complications ?


Had a problem with mine. Molar. The anchor part loosened up from the bone. Got it removed and haven't gotten it reworked yet. Kinda miserable but it was good before it loosened up.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So storm is passed us. It was pretty rough for maybe an hour. We were 20-30mi from the western eye wall. Lots of rain. People across the street out of power. We all good. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Dogbert_is_fat watching movie greyhound like I mentioned... Few minutes in looks good altho Tom hanks past his prime


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think working long, difficult hours as a first responder.


Glad u out of it?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of which... Had a filling fall out Monday.. Drive to dentist in raleigh.. Had only been 6 weeks since this 2nd filling. Dentist asked if I wanted it numbed... I said hell no I'm no pussy like youngsters these days ... So he did his thing and said no charge.. I was shocked.


I'm glad it went well. I broke a cusp off a molar a while back and it needs to get fixed soon. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Something tells me I better clarify...


Thanks. I was imagining something else.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> didn't think it was rolex boutique...run by Wempes?


Torneau is also just around the corner.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm glad it went well. I broke a cusp off a molar a while back and it needs to get fixed soon. I'm not looking forward to it.


Don't wait too long...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Glad u out of it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


Good timing on retirement


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Good timing on retirement


A friend of mine recently retired from the El Paso, TX health department...talk about timing!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


>


Like I call my first retirement: "I graduated just in time"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> A friend of mine recently retired from the El Paso, TX health department...talk about timing!


LOL I was trying to get 59 to do a 59...


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Wtf is a moomin??


Thats what I said when I saw a whole store at the mall. Apparently my wife thought I was crazy that I had never heard of it


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Don't wait too long...


I really can't, I just found out my dentist is retiring at the end of the year.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> LOL I was trying to get 59 to do a 59...


I was completely unaware of the milestone until you just pointed it out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I was completely unaware of the milestone until you just pointed it out.


lol I was timing my posts ....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I really can't, I just found out my dentist is retiring at the end of the year.


ouch... my original dentist circa 1977 died a few years ago(he was my age)...his son took over...always best if your doctors and such are younger than yourself


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Dogbert_is_fat Greyhound was good... I can see why Tom Hanks is pissed it appeared on Apple TV and not the big screen


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> lol I was timing my posts ....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> ouch... my original dentist circa 1977 died a few years ago(he was my age)...his son took over...always best if your doctors and such are younger than yourself


Well, they were young when I picked them, but that was 33 years ago. The great thing about my dentist (aside from being very skilled and detail-oriented) is that his hands are really small.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Well, they were young when I picked them, but that was 33 years ago. The great thing about my dentist (aside from being very skilled and detail-oriented) is that his hands are really small.


mine too... my dental asst today (not my usual) wasn't as skilled as usual ...she said sorry when the suction attached to my outer lip...I said no problem as long as the moustache stays


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Today's entry from the Department of Royal Screw-Ups.
> 
> If you're gonna bus truckloads of people from a parking lot to a rally venue a few miles away, it would be _a really great idea_ if you have the buses around to take people _back_ to their cars afterwards.
> 
> Especially if the temperature is sub-zero... Just saying.


Never heard of a one-way ticket? 

Sub zero temps - ouch.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of which... Had a filling fall out Monday.. Drive to dentist in raleigh.. Had only been 6 weeks since this 2nd filling. Dentist asked if I wanted it numbed... I said hell no I'm no pussy like youngsters these days ... So he did his thing and said no charge.. I was shocked.


Same thing here: last week and no shot. The only time I've had a shot in recent times is when they've dug into the roots.

Amazing how kids today (at least my kids) have no cavities.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> the meteorite bros are tough


NRA

I'll leave you two to your meteorite

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got a Zoom call today; I'll leave you with this.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a Zoom call today; I'll leave you with this.
> 
> View attachment 15523152


I spend a large part of my work day on Zoom, but you seem to have more interesting contacts. Wanna trade?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Today's entry from the Department of Royal Screw-Ups.
> 
> If you're gonna bus truckloads of people from a parking lot to a rally venue a few miles away, it would be _a really great idea_ if you have the buses around to take people _back_ to their cars afterwards.
> 
> Especially if the temperature is sub-zero... Just saying.


Isn't it a great problem to have TOO MANY fans/supporters though?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> couple weeks ago he was redoing a crown of mine... ton of injection but didn't numb... i "gritted" my teeth lol


I don't need numbing medicine for dental stuff, just ear plugs. It's the SCREECH grinding noise that sets me on edge.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Check out watchesbysjx impressive pics for the B&R
> 
> Impressive case work I must say


Nice screw slot alignment. They use a nut on the bottom or just lucky with that one watch?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Nice screw slot alignment. They use a nut on the bottom or just lucky with that one watch?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a Zoom call today; I'll leave you with this.
> 
> View attachment 15523152


Someone here gave us this..


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> One for the wanker in all of us!


Wank it like you stole it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Someone here gave us this..
> View attachment 15523351


Something wrong w those rubber duckies . Flipping bouncy balls , don't get that


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Something wrong w those rubber duckies . Flipping bouncy balls , don't get that


Your comment "forced" me to take another look, or two, or three....


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Something wrong w those rubber duckies . Flipping bouncy balls , don't get that


Been there a few times, so long as there is at least a little padding, it's all good. When you can feel the edges of the implant though... no bueno.

But I got over it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Always in fashion


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Always in fashion
> View attachment 15523572


Have you lost your Sub in the back of your sock drawer: it's been awhile.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

INCOMING ... from Nespresso










I have to say the pumpkin coffee is pretty good! Not sweet like the Starbucks crap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> INCOMING ... from Nespresso
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WTF is wrong with me

I'm sitting here, getting my eyes away from javascript for a bit, and I think, "Ya know, it would be nice to have a decent leather-strap watch that's not old and small like my dad's Omega, and I could wear it regularly."

Since TAG is easy to get at some of the PXes in the area, I went to their site and hovered over the Carrera dropdown. And this image came up, and I actually said out loud, "Holy shyt, I want that."


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> WTF is wrong with me
> 
> I'm sitting here, getting my eyes away from javascript for a bit, and I think, "Ya know, it would be nice to have a decent leather-strap watch that's not old and small like my dad's Omega, and I could wear it regularly."
> 
> ...


I posted it here before , it is a nice watch, there I said it


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> WTF is wrong with me
> 
> I'm sitting here, getting my eyes away from javascript for a bit, and I think, "Ya know, it would be nice to have a decent leather-strap watch that's not old and small like my dad's Omega, and I could wear it regularly."
> 
> ...


That's a great looking Tag!

I actually think Tag makes good looking watches in general. I've had a bad taste in my mouth with Tag for a while now, though. I have a Tag Link Auto Chronograph from about 2009/2010. It was gifted to me new, but from a grey dealer. After about a year, the watch was losing some 10 minutes a day, fully wound. Warranty was up from the grey dealer and took it to a local watch shop that couldn't find the issue.

Watch still looks great, but quality control is poor and I just feel like the materials aren't on par with Omega, Rolex, etc

My 2¢

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I posted it here before , it is a nice watch, there I said it


MrsBS gave me the go-ahead a couple years ago to pick up a sportier Carrera chrono on bracelet that the PX had on clearance. I just didn't dig it enough as it seemed bulky and awkward, so I told her no, maybe something else later.

I dunno... we'll see.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Have you lost your Sub in the back of your sock drawer: it's been awhile.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


TBH I've mostly lost interest


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> WTF is wrong with me
> 
> I'm sitting here, getting my eyes away from javascript for a bit, and I think, "Ya know, it would be nice to have a decent leather-strap watch that's not old and small like my dad's Omega, and I could wear it regularly."
> 
> ...


Nice watch... Get it and enjoy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> TBH I've mostly lost interest


Gf

Fat boy subc is a great watch but I don't dive nor need a heavier watch. If I could get money out of it without hassle of selling I would probably do so. So probably will stay in the sock drawer for someone to discover. My nephews said as much this week with my brother's demise. Mrs BT always sighs when I mention my 100 knives. She says sell so won't have to deal with it. I always say too much effort.

OTH I do have an incoming Monday.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's a great looking Tag!
> 
> I actually think Tag makes good looking watches in general. I've had a bad taste in my mouth with Tag for a while now, though. I have a Tag Link Auto Chronograph from about 2009/2010. It was gifted to me new, but from a grey dealer. After about a year, the watch was losing some 10 minutes a day, fully wound. Warranty was up from the grey dealer and took it to a local watch shop that couldn't find the issue.
> 
> ...


Probably magnetized go on amazon get you some cheap demagnetizer and bam try that


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Probably magnetized go on amazon get you some cheap demagnetizer and bam try that


I thought magnetized watches for really fast, not slow.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No on the nespresso. I did get some Ugandan stuff the other day. Not bad at all.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> No on the nespresso. I did get some Ugandan stuff the other day. Not bad at all.
> View attachment 15523850


It is my wife I don't use it . Have my own machine and it is not even comparable but for a quick on the go cup the nespresso does the trick


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> WTF is wrong with me
> 
> I'm sitting here, getting my eyes away from javascript for a bit, and I think, "Ya know, it would be nice to have a decent leather-strap watch that's not old and small like my dad's Omega, and I could wear it regularly."
> 
> ...


I think Tag gets bad press here. I mean how clean is that watch? Tag has always made very nice looking watches. Movements are reliable. Fit and finish always on point. Go for it. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> WTF is wrong with me
> 
> I'm sitting here, getting my eyes away from javascript for a bit, and I think, "Ya know, it would be nice to have a decent leather-strap watch that's not old and small like my dad's Omega, and I could wear it regularly."
> 
> ...


Looks almost too good; photoshopped?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I think Tag gets bad press here. I mean how clean is that watch? Tag has always made very nice looking watches. Movements are reliable. Fit and finish always on point. Go for it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Like my Monaco!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> TBH I've mostly lost interest


Now I understand your interest in a blue DJ or is it the OP? Wait, didn't you already have a blue OP about a year ago when it was the OoO watch? But then you've probably had multiples of each 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Fat boy subc is a great watch but I don't dive nor need a heavier watch. If I could get money out of it without hassle of selling I would probably do so. So probably will stay in the sock drawer for someone to discover. My nephews said as much this week with my brother's demise. Mrs BT always sighs when I mention my 100 knives. She says sell so won't have to deal with it. I always say too much effort.
> 
> OTH I do have an incoming Monday.


Damasko?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Like my Monaco!


I always think of Dick Tracy when I see a Monaco 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now I understand your interest in a blue DJ or is it the OP? Wait, didn't you already have a blue OP about a year ago when it was the OoO watch? But then you've probably had multiples of each
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


LOL yes I'm bad on multiples.. Blue DJ41 I had... Don't miss... Also had OP39W which I do miss. 
I'm not turning on Rolex but truthfully I'm more of a blue collar guy when it comes to lifestyle. Jeans that cost $50, lands end polos , sketchers, etc 
As @jorgenl knows I'm not a Barbour guy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Damasko?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yeah how did you know? 
I was conversing with Greg at watchmann about the new mvmt (which I'm still interested in) and he had managed to get 3 da47s, still had bracelets and was willing to change bezel to 1-11 so... 
Although will lose money if I sell, it was opportunity to get one I had wanted. Now that's my style.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks almost too good; photoshopped?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Probably, or at least Adobe Creative Suite'ed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is better than a Silver Snoopy but I got a better shot at Snoopy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Zoom report: No one pulled a Toobin Time-Out but there was a young blonde associate that should have... 😉


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought magnetized watches for really fast, not slow.


goes both ways but worth the 15 bucks to try .


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I always think of Dick Tracy when I see a Monaco
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


"This is Dick Tracy calling Joe Jitsu, this is a Dick Tracy calling Joe Jitsu, come in!"


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> LOL yes I'm bad on multiples.. Blue DJ41 I had... Don't miss... Also had OP39W which I do miss.
> I'm not turning on Rolex but truthfully I'm more of a blue collar guy when it comes to lifestyle. Jeans that cost $50, lands end polos , sketchers, etc
> *As @jorgenl knows I'm not a Barbour guy.*


Still in denial?

;-)


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Someone here gave us this..
> View attachment 15523351


Hey wait a minute... how come yours can giggle but mine swaying gets the boot!?

_
View attachment 15524136
_


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Hey wait a minute... how come yours can giggle but mine swaying gets the boot!?
> 
> View attachment 15524136


Four words:
Ar
e
o
las


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> INCOMING ... from Nespresso
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Starbucks doesn't hold a candle to thiy


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Starbucks doesn't hold a candle to thiy


We had a Peet's in the neighborhood, basically across the street from my office building, but it closed due to COVID  definitely prefer their espresso over Starbucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Fat boy subc is a great watch but I don't dive nor need a heavier watch. If I could get money out of it without hassle of selling I would probably do so. So probably will stay in the sock drawer for someone to discover. My nephews said as much this week with my brother's demise. Mrs BT always sighs when I mention my 100 knives. She says sell so won't have to deal with it. I always say too much effort.
> 
> OTH I do have an incoming Monday.


Fully understand the problem with selling excess goods. Especially after retirement.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Like my Monaco!


Nice table and chair set.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I always think of Dick Tracy when I see a Monaco
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yep two way wrist radio. I well remember.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15524156


Nice keyboard


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah how did you know?
> I was conversing with Greg at watchmann about the new mvmt (which I'm still interested in) and he had managed to get 3 da47s, still had bracelets and was willing to change bezel to 1-11 so...
> Although will lose money if I sell, it was opportunity to get one I had wanted. Now that's my style.


It's only money and at your age, why not?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Still in denial?
> 
> ;-)


Actually I like Barbour but none work with my looong arms. Right now I'm thinking of a Filson Cover Cloth Mile Marker in Large Long to replace a Filson that has finally worn out with use.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Actually I like Barbour but none work with my looong arms. Right now I'm thinking of a Filson Cover Cloth Mile Marker in Large Long to replace a Filson that has finally worn out with use.


I have had some Filson in the past tho none now. I consider it to be a superior product and American too.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Like my Monaco!











I like mine too


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Nice watch... Get it and enjoy.


Alright fat sub for sale , come get your fat sub 
I will give you a generous 8k


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Starbucks doesn't hold a candle to thiy












I miss it so much when I travel and have to get Starbucks...although I was pleased to find Peet's coffee shops this week in Colorado!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Alright fat sub for sale , come get your fat sub
> I will give you a generous 8k


dsw offered 8500


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Hey wait a minute... how come yours can giggle but mine swaying gets the boot!?
> 
> _
> View attachment 15524136
> _


Is that a robot ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> dsw offered 8500


I wasn't far off


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I wasn't far off


dsw pays for shipping and does wire transfer


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> I like mine too


Must say I like the new one w the new movement 
No idea if the size changed though
39mm?










But my wrist size doesn't allow such watch


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> dsw pays for shipping and does wire transfer


Ok I do wire transfer and pay for shipping


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Ok I do wire transfer and pay for shipping


I'm waiting for the moment.... a wealth tax is hard to place on some things ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ buried stuff you know ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So today it came out and I showed them to my wife and her reaction was YESSYESYES

No it isn't what you think, would have been nice but not that

She liked this










And this even more










I think they look good


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So today it came out and I showed them to my wife and her reaction was YESSYESYES
> 
> No it isn't what you think, would have been nice but not that
> 
> ...


a little on the feminine side but you could probably pull it off


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15524234


Too big 43.5
Pass


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Too big 43.5
> Pass


maybe they add the 40 size later... too heavy for me i'm sure but still a lot of watch for Tudor money


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> maybe they add the 40 size later... too heavy for me i'm sure but still a lot of watch for Tudor money


One could argue better ...than the Tudor w the specs


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Fwiw, I hear that Topper may be listing a pre-owned Damasko DA43 full lume dial, 5-55 bezel, on a bracelet tomorrow.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Fwiw, I hear that Topper may be listing a pre-owned Damasko DA43 full lume dial, 5-55 bezel, on a bracelet tomorrow.


Yours?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yours?


Formerly.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Formerly.


5-55 bezel i dont like... but fixable... what did you get?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> 5-55 bezel i dont like... but fixable... what did you get?


Still choosing at this point, but I had to get the ball rolling with some of my "dead weight" pieces.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Still choosing at this point, but I had to get the ball rolling with some of my "dead weight" pieces.


Godfrey

I like a few Grand Seikos, but I'm not well schooled on them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> So today it came out and I showed them to my wife and her reaction was YESSYESYES
> 
> No it isn't what you think, would have been nice but not that
> 
> ...


Tell her you'll swap either one for a BLRO straight up.

If she drives a hard bargain, tell her she can have both.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I like a few Grand Seikos, but I'm not well schooled on them.


You could school yourself w the one I have for sale


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tell her you'll swap either one for a BLRO straight up.
> 
> If she drives a hard bargain, tell her she can have both.


Ahaha both green and gold . I must say they look really well made


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> You could school yourself w the one I have for sale


Which model?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Which model?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


SBGE253 maybe? It's nice, but I'm probably not heading for a GMT. I'll ponder it though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> So today it came out and I showed them to my wife and her reaction was YESSYESYES
> 
> No it isn't what you think, would have been nice but not that
> 
> ...


Women do love diamonds don't they?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> a little on the feminine side but you could probably pull it off


You really think Neanderthal JMAN could pull it off???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Fwiw, I hear that Topper may be listing a pre-owned Damasko DA43 full lume dial, 5-55 bezel, on a bracelet tomorrow.


BT will probably buy it from Rob.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I like a few Grand Seikos, but I'm not well schooled on them.


Probably save yourself lots of grief if you wait until you're well schooled. I speak from experience.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> SBGE253 maybe? It's nice, but I'm probably not heading for a GMT. I'll ponder it though.


This is not a GMT but not for sale either...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> SBGE253 maybe? It's nice, but I'm probably not heading for a GMT. I'll ponder it though.


If you need a nearly-brand new blue DJ41, I know a guy...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Probably save yourself lots of grief if you wait until you're well schooled. I speak from experience.


Agreed. I've come to the stage where liking and owning are two entirely different things.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you need a nearly-brand new blue DJ41, I know a guy...


I quit blue watches a few years back.😂


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> BT will probably buy it from Rob.


Already committed to Greg....it's on it's way. Oddly altho I have a da43black I prefer no orange second hand on the da47


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I quit blue watches a few years back.😂


interesting any particular reason?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is not a GMT but not for sale either...
> 
> View attachment 15524331


Very nice!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> I quit blue watches a few years back.😂


If there weren't blue watches, I wouldn't have any watches at all.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> interesting any particular reason?


Love 'em.
Buy 'em.
Wear 'em.
Get tired of 'em and they're not versatile enough for the long haul.
Sell 'em.
Sometimes lose your @ss.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> SBGE253 maybe? It's nice, but I'm probably not heading for a GMT. I'll ponder it though.


Ponder ponder


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If there weren't blue watches, I wouldn't have any watches at all.


I understand.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Probably save yourself lots of grief if you wait until you're well schooled. I speak from experience.


I see a lot of nearly new ones offered for sale. It makes me curious as to why.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Women do love diamonds don't they?


It sprinkles so that is it ...the end


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15524347
> View attachment 15524349
> View attachment 15524351


The AT looks good


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> The AT looks good


One of my mistakes... Mrs BT bought it for me... I let it go for no reason


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> It sprinkles so that is it ...the end


freudian slip?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Love 'em.
> Buy 'em.
> Wear 'em.
> Get tired of 'em and they're not versatile enough for the long haul.
> ...


This is why it becomes so delicate when the collection I mean the hoarding is better curated , to add becomes a dicey game .
I like the 

shadow Zenith but
Zenith groot but
bell and Ross chrono square thing but
the tag heuer BSI posted but
the Damasko chrono black but
the GS LE timeless edition but
iwc spitfire chrono in house human size but
the Hodinkee travel clock
Chopard alpine eagle but

And on and on and on


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Fully understand the problem with selling excess goods. Especially after retirement.


My mom and dad have been clearing out their clutter post-retirement. I think he's been out for two years already. I would also guess that they're maybe a third of the way done.

They're 74 now, so that means at this rate, they'll still be schlepping junk to the Goodwill when they're 80. Remember how a couple of us here were talking about blowing this scene and living like monks? Yeah.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Must say I like the new one w the new movement
> No idea if the size changed though
> 39mm?
> 
> ...


Yea 39mm


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Don't wait too long...


Update: I made the appointment for a week from today. My dentist is retiring three weeks afterward. This is his last chance to scold me for not having my wisdom teeth removed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Update: I made the appointment for a week from today. My dentist is retiring three weeks afterward. This is his last chance to scold me for not having my wisdom teeth removed.


Plus in these covid times...who knows when stuff shut down

Think I read somewhere that more kids being born without them


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Star Trek III .....a horrible movie


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> WTF is wrong with me
> 
> I'm sitting here, getting my eyes away from javascript for a bit, and I think, "Ya know, it would be nice to have a decent leather-strap watch that's not old and small like my dad's Omega, and I could wear it regularly."
> 
> ...


There are some nice Carreras and that's one of them.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Like my Monaco!


It would be hard to get used to winding it. Does it wind clockwise or counterclockwise?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Is that a robot ?


Poorly synchronised kiss and palm blow. Too much daylight between these two actions. Massive turn off.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Star Trek III .....a horrible movie


GF

I was being kind...it's worse than horrible.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> One of my mistakes... Mrs BT bought it for me... I let it go for no reason


I know a guy who has that exact AT who can be persuaded to let it go.... 😇


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I had that AT as well....awesome watch....but couldn't get on with the size....41.5mm too big eventually....bought the 38.5mm and very quickly thought it was too small. 

I've never had any doubts about how the DJ41 (actually 39.5) fits on my wrist. If the AT was same size I'd prob still own it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> So today it came out and I showed them to my wife and her reaction was YESSYESYES
> 
> No it isn't what you think, would have been nice but not that
> 
> ...


I was looking at those as well but recall an early post with the Mrs wearing your Speedy; thinking she's well grounded. I guess she's been tainted by the BLRO magic and she's now morphed into a diamond girl. But whatever works that allows you to occasionally touch the BLRO.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15524234


A 10 year warranty is at least something. Just hope there's not too many bugs or that warranty could be Oris' downfall.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My mom and dad have been clearing out their clutter post-retirement. I think he's been out for two years already. I would also guess that they're maybe a third of the way done.
> 
> They're 74 now, so that means at this rate, they'll still be schlepping junk to the Goodwill when they're 80. Remember how a couple of us here were talking about blowing this scene and living like monks? Yeah.


My wife is currently in purge mode. She cleaned out a closet a couple of days ago and two Pioneer speakers from 1982 disappeared. Fortunately, I had placed all the other stereo gear out of sight but the speakers were too large. She also had her hands on my guitar amp but I managed to salvage that. Why is it when women clean their stuff are safe queens and ours are lowly pawns ? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Star Trek III .....a horrible movie


I've never watched any of them, but I did watch the series on the box back in the day.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> I had that AT as well....awesome watch....but couldn't get on with the size....41.5mm too big eventually....bought the 38.5mm and very quickly thought it was too small.
> 
> I've never had any doubts about how the DJ41 (actually 39.5) fits on my wrist. If the AT was same size I'd prob still own it.


I used to think that I had small wrists until I logged onto WUS. The @sportura axiom of MORs being further evolved is gaining traction 

I need to get my DNA tested. BT's ancestors arrived on the Mayflower, while my great...granddad was probably still holed up in a cave with a blonde non-Neanderthal woman.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> My wife is currently in purge mode. She cleaned out a closet a couple of days ago and two Pioneer speakers from 1982 disappeared. Fortunately, I had placed all the other stereo gear out of sight but the speakers were too large. She also had her hands on my guitar amp but I managed to salvage that. Why is it when women clean their stuff are safe queens and ours are lowly pawns ?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Four words:
> Ar
> e
> o
> las


Did I miss something that shouldn't have?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jaguarshark said:


> I like mine too


I like that one!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If there weren't blue watches, I wouldn't have any watches at all.


That's a line from an Albert King song!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> Poorly synchronised kiss and palm blow. Too much daylight between these two actions. Massive turn off.


You'd think she'd have a lot of practice blowing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Hey wait a minute... how come yours can giggle but mine swaying gets the boot!?
> 
> _
> View attachment 15524136
> _


repost it sir and i will let my parents judge.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Too big 43.5
> Pass


Twss

but she didnt pass


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> I had that AT as well....awesome watch....but couldn't get on with the size....41.5mm too big eventually....bought the 38.5mm and very quickly thought it was too small.
> 
> I've never had any doubts about how the DJ41 (actually 39.5) fits on my wrist. If the AT was same size I'd prob still own it.


Long time ago I owned an AT 38.5 but thought it was not only too small but clunky and unbalanced as well. Although I didn't buy a DJ41, when I tried on one I thought it was a good fit even on my scrawny flat wrist.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Did I miss something that shouldn't have?


The gif that Mickey posted (and Pongster quoted) -->


Pongster said:


> repost it sir and i will let my parents judge.


You'd have to squint and zoom in, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> It would be hard to get used to winding it. Does it wind clockwise or counterclockwise?


Wind it like I do -- spin the crown back & forth like you're rolling a booger.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was looking at those as well but recall an early post with the Mrs wearing your Speedy; thinking she's well grounded. I guess she's been tainted by the BLRO magic and she's now morphed into a diamond girl. But whatever works that allows you to occasionally touch the BLRO.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Is that the same as holding her Snoopy?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know a guy who has that exact AT who can be persuaded to let it go.... 😇


LOL who...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> I had that AT as well....awesome watch....but couldn't get on with the size....41.5mm too big eventually....bought the 38.5mm and very quickly thought it was too small.
> 
> I've never had any doubts about how the DJ41 (actually 39.5) fits on my wrist. If the AT was same size I'd prob still own it.


Funny cause I never got comfy with dj41 course been years since I wore the AT


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Wind it like I do -- spin the crown back & forth like you're rolling a booger.


Speaking from experience... Reminds me of 6th grade Sue Gower.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I used to think that I had small wrists until I logged onto WUS. The @sportura axiom of MORs being further evolved is gaining traction
> 
> I need to get my DNA tested. BT's ancestors arrived on the Mayflower, while my great...granddad was probably still holed up in a cave with a blonde non-Neanderthal woman.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Uh uh no... Had nothing to do with those wooses... 
Jamestown my man..


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15524234


Read about it and like everything about it except the size. 43.5mm is too big for me unfortunately.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Too big 43.5
> Pass


#NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> One could argue better ...than the Tudor w the specs


Longer power reserve yes, but with a balance cock one could argue the Tudor MT movements, with a transverse balance bridge, will be more robust when it comes to shock.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Longer power reserve yes, but with a balance cock one could argue the Tudor MT movements, with a transverse balance bridge, will be more robust when it comes to shock.


Soo a balance bridge is sort of like the jockstrap of watch cocks


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Soo a balance bridge is sort of like the jockstrap of watch cocks


Exactly!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Is Melania the first First Lady with store-bought muffins?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I just ate a Burger King Whopper for lunch. I can't remember the last time I had one. It hit the spot. Sometimes one just has to indulge.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Longer power reserve yes, but with a balance cock one could argue the Tudor MT movements, with a transverse balance bridge, will be more robust when it comes to shock.


That's what they say but honestly no idea if in real life it makes much of an impact except maybe in extreme situations ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is Melania the first First Lady with store-bought muffins?
> 
> View attachment 15525158


It's quite possible in this case. Store bought muffins are usually found on the second (,third, fourth, etc.) ladies though.

Edited


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So my father is hunting for his first watch of value that he would have my mother buy for him ..(other one came from me) ....he said “I like the sub a lot”...hum k but ...”what do you mean I can’t get one” ....you can try ....”F it I am not pandering to these shop owners”....k...want a used one I know a guy ...,.

So BT maybe I will get yours for him


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Remember how we've said that "Influencer" is a stupid job?

Would you believe that their "job" is being automated, too?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322131162026881025


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Remember how we've said that "Influencer" is a stupid job?
> 
> Would you believe that their "job" is being automated, too?
> 
> ...


Oy...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Oy...


I'll bet there's already way more virtual "bots" living as web code than there are physical robots.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is Melania the first First Lady with store-bought muffins?
> 
> View attachment 15525158


There's probably a tweet. Doesn't Trump eat cheeseburgers for breakfast and muffins for dinner 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's probably a tweet. Doesn't Trump eat cheeseburgers for breakfast and muffins for dinner
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I don't think he ever gets to taste those muffins anymore.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't think he ever gets to taste those muffins anymore.


Time to call Stormy again?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Time to call Stormy again?


Nah, just walk down the halls of the WH and grab a puss.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is Melania the first First Lady with store-bought muffins?
> 
> View attachment 15525158


Sounds like an investigation but considering her birth country could be real?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

But then again what other first lady would we care to know? Jackie?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> But then again what other first lady would we care to know? Jackie?


Yep. Definitely Jackie.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So my father is hunting for his first watch of value that he would have my mother buy for him ..(other one came from me) ....he said "I like the sub a lot"...hum k but ..."what do you mean I can't get one" ....you can try ...."F it I am not pandering to these shop owners"....k...want a used one I know a guy ...,.
> 
> So BT maybe I will get yours for him


I stand ready... Honestly for you 9k and done.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's probably a tweet. Doesn't Trump eat cheeseburgers for breakfast and muffins for dinner
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Check on that... I need his energy level.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, just walk down the halls of the WH and grab a puss.


I thought Bill was out of the WH?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So bro @Sappie66 ; nobody asked "the question" yet and I'm a dick enough to ask. 

You found yourself a wealthy Asian watch fan fox in Canada. Please tell me she was your client first and you got her kickass settlement. I'm happy for you regardless but a YES would would elevate your status to boss in my book. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, just walk down the halls of the WH and grab a puss.


Who this guy?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Who this guy?
> 
> View attachment 15525597


Did T grab that PUSS? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> So bro @Sappie66 ; nobody asked "the question" yet and I'm a dick enough to ask.
> 
> You found yourself a wealthy Asian watch fan fox in Canada. Please tell me she was your client first and you got her kickass settlement. I'm happy for you regardless but a YES would would elevate your status to boss in my book.
> 
> ...


Actually, that is exactly the case, so YES. 

It's all completely ethical because we only started seeing each other after she was no longer my client.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Did T grab that PUSS?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


 good one!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Check on that... I need his energy level.


I must say it is impressive . He is no spring chicken but compare the half dead candidate and him on stamina it is night and day

The old one just said he was running against George for the record so his bloody mind is gone


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Did T grab that PUSS?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yes


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep. Definitely Jackie.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What he said.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually, that is exactly the case, so YES.
> 
> It's all completely ethical because we only started seeing each other after she was no longer my client.


You are my hero bro!!!

You THE BOSS!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually, that is exactly the case, so YES.
> 
> It's all completely ethical because we only started seeing each other after she was no longer my client.


You don't see many lawyers firing their clients but in this case, I understand completely.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Walking Milo with a Cuban friend, Jose Piedra.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Walking Milo with a Cuban friend, Jose Piedra.


Noice. Did you have one yet? One of my favorites.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sooooo I'm looking on ePrey and did a search for "Sinn 103" 55 results...at least 45 of them were from Japan?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I just imagined that Sappie was dating Dichen Lachman


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Man it is nice to be home


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Sooooo I'm looking on ePrey and did a search for "Sinn 103" 55 results...at least 45 of them were from Japan?


I have bought a couple of times from JP and every time it was stellar , fast shipping watch as described no BS.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Noice. Did you have one yet? One of my favorites.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yep. Nothing at all wrong with Jose!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I just imagined that Sappie was dating Dichen Lachman


Why her? She was quite a 8itch in Altered Carbon.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Why her? She was quite a 8itch in Altered Carbon.


You don't like a challenge  ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Sooooo I'm looking on ePrey and did a search for "Sinn 103" 55 results...at least 45 of them were from Japan?


I love Sinn and have owned 2 103's over the last 7 or 8 years bought from Watchbuys. I always sold b/c I just never could give it wrist time.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Man it is nice to be home


WOW...those hour markers/lume. Sweet. Is that battery operated?  
Not sure why I never bought one...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> WOW...those hour markers/lume. Sweet. Is that battery operated?
> Not sure why I never bought one...


It is a Timega


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> I have bought a couple of times from JP and every time it was stellar , fast shipping watch as described no BS.


Do Sinn sell REALLY well in Japan and not well in the USA?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, since I showed my lunch today, I'll also show my dinner...soup in the bowl my late grandmother made for me back in 1984. I really, really pity anyone who ever damages this bowl.😠😉😠


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Why her? She was quite a 8itch in Altered Carbon.


When you showed the masked pic of you both that's just who first came to mind. She seems like the kind of woman who drives a Porsche and has cool watches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Well, since I showed my lunch today, I'll also show my dinner...soup in the bowl my late grandmother made for me back in 1984. I really, really pity anyone who ever damages this bowl.😠😉😠
> View attachment 15525759


For a second thought it was 36 year old soup


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Do Sinn sell REALLY well in Japan and not well in the USA?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> For a second thought it was 36 year old soup


That's in the survival kit. 😬


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> That's in the survival kit. 😬


Yeah Mrs BT prep for colonoscopy... Broke out some prepper supplies


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

While picking up some online supplies, bought another Case knife.. Oops


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15525778


It is a great looking watch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

DSW another preowned OP41 blue $7850


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> DSW another preowned OP41 blue $7850


The mustard one 11 grand


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> The mustard one 11 grand


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Man it is nice to be home


Very cool fireplace. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dublin brown. Me likes a lot. Can't wait to put this one on the 572.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Very cool fireplace.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That sucker will keep you warm a LONG time .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> View attachment 15525837


She a little chunky there 
And I hope she is giving the bird to O


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Dublin brown. Me likes a lot. Can't wait to put this one on the 572.
> View attachment 15525842


Ok now I got to make you one damn it 
What size and lug width ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> She a little chunky there
> And I hope she is giving the bird to O


Well I guess I like 'em a little chunky. I almost didn't realize who it was...
Yep Double Birds for O


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

In case anyone interested

https://www.aeroasset.com/sikorsky-s76b.html

Provenance is guaranteed


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ok now I got to make you one damn it
> What size and lug width ?


24mm straight. I don't really measure the length. I pretty much just go standard length. 125ish X 75ish. 
You want a Dublin brown one like this? I have extra leather.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> In case anyone interested
> 
> https://www.aeroasset.com/sikorsky-s76b.html
> 
> Provenance is guaranteed


I was making offer until I saw this...

Cabin Doors in Ecru/Almond leather with African Mahogany Panelling and Gold Fittings
GOLD!? What no Palladium??????????

They can keep it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> She a little chunky there
> And I hope she is giving the bird to O


Hey, you're dissing Dog's new gf!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Well I guess I like 'em a little chunky. I almost didn't realize who it was...
> Yep Double Birds for O


Who is it?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who is it?


Jessica Biel


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Jessica Biel


YES! The main reason I wish I was Justin Timberlake. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> That sucker will keep you warm a LONG time .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I was making offer until I saw this...
> 
> Cabin Doors in Ecru/Almond leather with African Mahogany Panelling and Gold Fittings
> GOLD!? What no Palladium??????????
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Well I guess I like 'em a little chunky. I almost didn't realize who it was...
> Yep Double Birds for O


Don't gimme wrong she is on the right side of chunky.
Did you ski ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I was the last person on our floor today...

Spooky










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think I was the last person on our floor today...
> 
> Spooky
> 
> ...


It is called Friday


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> 24mm straight. I don't really measure the length. I pretty much just go standard length. 125ish X 75ish.
> You want a Dublin brown one like this? I have extra leather.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Remind me what you got color wise ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Don't gimme wrong she is on the right side of chunky.
> Did you ski ?


No there was a lot of snow but opening day is 11/13...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> She a little chunky there
> And I hope she is giving the bird to O


She ain't chunky. She looks good!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> It is called Friday


Yup. Sadly not in the vocabulary of an associate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Remind me what you got color wise ?


I believe this is what I have right now. 
top to bottom Dublin brown, tan, oxblood, dark khaki, dark(guessing dark brown but the description just says dark lol) 

















coffee bean chrome tanned stuff and some kind of reptile. Lol









and this red which I have a lot of. 
















I think this is it for now. Some dude just turned me on to possibly stingray in the future.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


WHY do I know if I posted that someone would have given me lecture on how it's "culturally insensitive and offensive and bla bla bla".


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I believe this is what I have right now.
> top to bottom Dublin brown, tan, oxblood, dark khaki, dark(guessing dark brown but the description just says dark lol)
> View attachment 15525977
> 
> ...


That lizard stuff looks fun 
I am small wristed twss so 110/70 yeah i know


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> WHY do I know if I posted that someone would have given me lecture on how it's "culturally insensitive and offensive and bla bla bla".


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> WHY do I know if I posted that someone would have given me lecture on how it's "culturally insensitive and offensive and bla bla bla".


I find her rather attractive


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup. Sadly not in the vocabulary of an associate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to pay for that M3 mate


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


The only question would it have been a Brit or a Canadian???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> WHY do I know if I posted that someone would have given me lecture on how it's "culturally insensitive and offensive and bla bla bla".


Did someone?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Did someone?


I called out a particular virus that originated in China and got a talking to... 
It affected me so much 
I must have BIGLY lifetime immunity now!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I called out a particular virus that originated in China and got a talking to...
> It affected me so much
> I must have BIGLY lifetime immunity now!!!


Sad story for sure...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I posted on my Milgauss War & Peace thread but what do ya'll think about this? RSC said they "cleaned the dial" and didn't really think much of it b/c the crystal got replace so I figured something on the dial.

What'd they clean it with a Brillo pad? It was so weird for the first 3 days I never noticed.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> That lizard stuff looks fun
> I am small wristed twss so 110/70 yeah i know


Lug width? Thread color? And I hope you don't mind straight instead of tapered. The one in the pic is tapered but I really don't enjoy doing the tapered. But I would.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> I find her rather attractive


She might love you short time, there's always that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> She might love you short time, there's always that.


I am ok w that


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Lug width? Thread color? And I hope you don't mind straight instead of tapered. The one in the pic is tapered but I really don't enjoy doing the tapered. But I would.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


20 mm thread color just like the one in your pic 
Tapered is a pita unless you have all the cutting molds and go at it from there but to measure and cut sucks.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I posted on my Milgauss War & Peace thread but what do ya'll think about this? RSC said they "cleaned the dial" and didn't really think much of it b/c the crystal got replace so I figured something on the dial.
> 
> What'd they clean it with a Brillo pad? It was so weird for the first 3 days I never noticed.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look too good.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I posted on my Milgauss War & Peace thread but what do ya'll think about this? RSC said they "cleaned the dial" and didn't really think much of it b/c the crystal got replace so I figured something on the dial.
> 
> What'd they clean it with a Brillo pad? It was so weird for the first 3 days I never noticed.
> 
> ...


Most likely they used rodico and when you drag it on a dial like a moron it leaves a streak . It can be removed without changing the dial but a pain


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Most likely they used rodico and when you drag it on a dial like a moron it leaves a streak . It can be removed without changing the dial but a pain


Ah I'll have to Google that one... I am not too concerned about not having an "original" dial on this...
AM I?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> 20 mm thread color just like the one in your pic
> Tapered is a pita unless you have all the cutting molds and go at it from there but to measure and cut sucks.


It does suck. I need patterns next. Plus if you're already starting with 20mm lugs tapering gets really thin. 
I got some cool Zermatt liner on the way too. I'm waiting on that stuff to hook up Sapman too.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Ah I'll have to Google that one... I am not too concerned about not having an "original" dial on this...
> AM I?


I get it people here are all about taking a microscope to clean a brass dial with a brush made of angel nugget fuzz but one could use a gentle cleaner w warm water w a soft brush and then dry it and it would look like new after 2 mins unless they rubbed it like idiots and removed a layer of coating .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> It does suck. I need patterns next. Plus if you're already starting with 20mm lugs tapering gets really thin.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Patterns are key and I don't have any but every time I try some fancy tapering shape I kind of f it up


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Patterns are key and I don't have any but every time I try some fancy tapering shape I kind of f it up


Yep. I watched a video from Dangerous Threads and he's got those cool stamps that just punch out the pattern. So cool. This reptile one is tapered but is pretty tight at the buckle.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Two Tudors I have never seen or even heard of in the first 4 minutes of this...huh.
Broken second wheel...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Got to pay for that M3 mate


Exaaaactly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@qa_ii see your damasko..price not great but extra 10% off would make it attractive.. probably would have gone for it from you if I had known... did you just sell it to them?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Not political.
Just amazing how things have changed. WOW.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> While picking up some online supplies, bought another Case knife.. Oops


I've managed to stop myself from buying any more knives. I've decided to entertain myself by keeping the ones I use really sharp.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just put in a late order for some french fries...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


>


For the record, not too chunky for me.😅 Simply the difference between regular hot (in this pic) and celebrity hot that we're used to seeing (in many other pics).🤔


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I've managed to stop myself from buying any more knives. I've decided to entertain myself by keeping the ones I use really sharp.


My switchblade is finally worn out. It makes a lot of noise and rattles in my pocket now. Still operates but it's about shot. Think I'm gonna pay too much for a microtech next.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> For the record, not too chunky for me. Simply the difference between regular hot (in this pic) and celebrity hot that we're used to seeing (in many other picss).


She's not even close to too chunky in that pic. She's pretty just right in that pic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> @qa_ii see your damasko... did you just sell it to them?


No. Part of a multi-piece deal to disposition my inactive pieces and add what I'd like to keep for the long haul.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie might be happier with a bigger bed...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Did T grab that PUSS?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I don't recall a tweet, so probably all talk no action 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Well, since I showed my lunch today, I'll also show my dinner...soup in the bowl my late grandmother made for me back in 1984. I really, really pity anyone who ever damages this bowl.
> View attachment 15525759


My grandma used to make steaks that had probably been in her freeze for decades. An Orwellian aged soup, hmmm, I'll pass.

Nice bowl.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> For a second thought it was 36 year old soup


NRA 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Looks like Xi has taken a page out of Trump’s playbook, Made in China, what’s next?


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15525778


Are you and Jman now sharing watch straps? Cute

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> While picking up some online supplies, bought another Case knife.. Oops


I miss being able to carry a pocket knife.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> My grandma used to make steaks that had probably been in her freeze for decades. An Orwellian aged soup, hmmm, I'll pass.
> 
> Nice bowl.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Maybe I worded it poorly...Homemade soup made by me yesterday. The bowl made by Grandma 36 years ago.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Maybe I worded it poorly...Homemade soup made by me yesterday. The bowl made by Grandma 36 years ago.


Probably worded ok, more like my mind is looking for something funny. I love steak but eating my grandmother's freezer dried meat was a challenge, but then again also a fond memory.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably worded ok, more like my mind is looking for something funny. I love steak but eating my grandmother's freezer dried meat was a challenge, but then again also a fond memory.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I did have appreciation for the Orwellian mention.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> My switchblade is finally worn out. It makes a lot of noise and rattles in my pocket now. Still operates but it's about shot. Think I'm gonna pay too much for a microtech next.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Check Benchmade before buying. Almost all made in America. All kinds of opening options and sizes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are you and Jman now sharing watch straps? Cute
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yeah we been doing that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I miss being able to carry a pocket knife.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Probably miss being able to carry period.

I miss old days when ok on a plane. Buy when you land ship home adds to the pile you know.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I miss being able to carry a pocket knife.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


We can all chip in and get you this one if it would help?










microtech-marfione-custom-knives-utx-85-otf-tactical-beard-comb-3125-fine-tooth-blade-aluminum-handles-nylon-pouch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> We can all chip in and get you this one if it would help?
> 
> View attachment 15526632
> 
> ...


Remember it's Sweden likely pocket combs are illegal too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Got a super nice set of chopsticks with meal the other day. Mrs BT too. I added them to my 6 month cache. Possibilities endless.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Remember it's Sweden likely pocket combs are illegal too.


I actually laughed out loud...as I was slipping my .45cal inside my belt.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> No. Part of a multi-piece deal to disposition my inactive pieces and add what I'd like to keep for the long haul.


You live out there?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

What's everyone's thoughts on Halloween and TrickorTreaters? As one who never really "shut down" and am 100% back to work and flying around I find myself torn and I don't know why. I mean if the parents don't care why should we?










Also not sure why my wife doesn't want me answering the door this year. Be honest does this watch make me look fat? Be honest.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

RIP Sean Connery


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> RIP Sean Connery
> View attachment 15526690


The best.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on Halloween and TrickorTreaters? As one who never really "shut down" and am 100% back to work and flying around I find myself torn and I don't know why. I mean if the parents don't care why should we?
> 
> View attachment 15526645
> 
> ...


I never really gave a rat's about Halloween but we are doing it here. Life goes on


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wolfhead said:


> RIP Sean Connery
> View attachment 15526690


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, maybe you should try decaffeinated...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfhead said:


> RIP Sean Connery
> View attachment 15526690


What?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> What?


was surprised as well. But at 90, he must have lived a full life.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup. Sadly not in the vocabulary of an associate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it when brand new lawyers in job interviews rate "work-life balance" as a priority.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> You live out there?


Nope, live in Southwestern Pennsylvania.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> The best.


Was perfectly cast as James Bond. He will be missed.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Love it when brand new lawyers in job interviews rate "work-life balance" as a priority.


ever since i have been hiring (about 2006), that has always been the case. Totally different from how i was trained.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on Halloween and TrickorTreaters? As one who never really "shut down" and am 100% back to work and flying around I find myself torn and I don't know why. I mean if the parents don't care why should we?
> 
> View attachment 15526645
> 
> ...


had a nice discussion with my kids over dinner about halloween and its pagan origins.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Probably miss being able to carry period.
> 
> I miss old days when ok on a plane. Buy when you land ship home adds to the pile you know.


Hell, I remember bringing deer rifles to grade school for show and tell. Also for deer hunting after school in 6th grade. Then things changed.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> ever since i have been hiring (about 2006), that has always been the case. Totally different from how i was trained.


I think it's more political correctness and/or millennial entitled-ness than training.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> had a nice discussion with my kids over dinner about halloween and its pagan origins.


LOL I remember every year the Nuns (went to 13 years of Catholic School) would yell and preach to us about its origins.
But then we'd have a Halloween Parade and they'd want all our BitOHoney, Carmels and Mary Jane...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Hell, I remember bringing deer rifles to grade school for show and tell. Also for deer hunting after school in 6th grade. Then things changed.


Godfrey

Haha, remember the movie called The Deer Hunter? That was set in PA.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Love it when brand new lawyers in job interviews rate "work-life balance" as a priority.


I'm not in the law arena, but I'm 100% with you on that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I never really gave a rat's about Halloween but we are doing it here. Life goes on


Daughters fave holiday... She is doing best she can..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Haha, remember the movie called The Deer Hunter? That was set in PA.


Remember deliverance?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Hell, I remember bringing deer rifles to grade school for show and tell. Also for deer hunting after school in 6th grade. Then things changed.


My first semi... Xmas I was 10.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Remember deliverance?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Remember deliverance?


Yep. I hope they paid Ned Beatty enough.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

wolfhead said:


> RIP Sean Connery
> View attachment 15526690


2020 can Eff right off.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Hell, I remember bringing deer rifles to grade school for show and tell. Also for deer hunting after school in 6th grade. Then things changed.


The earliest picture of qa_ii we have...


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Mickey said:


> The earliest picture of qa_ii we have...
> 
> View attachment 15526829


Oh we can post guns now?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> My first semi... Xmas I was 10.


We are talking semi ....ok never mind


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> We are taking semi ....ok never mind


Yeah, I think I was older than that.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Have a good day all time to go something....


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> The earliest picture of qa_ii we have...
> 
> View attachment 15526829


It is 'merica as it once was. Notice all boys. The girls were probably in another room for kitchen appliance (electric knife and mixer) safety. Just sayin'


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Oh we can post guns now?


Only the big guns


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Jaguarshark said:


> Oh we can post guns now?


You might get away with that one for today. 🤔


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Love it when brand new lawyers in job interviews rate "work-life balance" as a priority.


I've been in appellate brief hell for last 2 weeks. Deadline is Monday. I've forgotten my kids' names. Work-life balance?? Bahaha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pongster said:


> ever since i have been hiring (about 2006), that has always been the case. Totally different from how i was trained.


At my first firm as an associate, if there was a Saturday I didn't work, I sometimes still left my car at the parking lot so the partners would think I was there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

abd26 said:


> I've been in appellate brief hell for last 2 weeks. Deadline is Monday. I've forgotten my kids' names. Work-life balance?? Bahaha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


that's what associates are for.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was perfectly cast as James Bond. He will be missed.


Yep, best James Bond ever. That said, I really preferred his performance in "The Rock".


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pongster said:


> that's what associates are for.


No kidding. But then I had the great idea of leaving my firm and partners 3 years ago to become (outside) general counsel, so now I do everything as we grow. Bigger upside with bigger headaches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

abd26 said:


> No kidding. But then I had the great idea of leaving my firm and partners 3 years ago to become (outside) general counsel, so now I do everything as we grow. Bigger upside with bigger headaches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


hopefully you get to build your legal staff soon.

was general counsel for about 10 years. Convinced my boss that best if we have our own "law firm" fully dedicated to him and his companies (including at least 8 listed firms). He agreed. Good for me.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Only the big guns


An Archangel from above to smite thy enemies.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pongster said:


> hopefully you get to build your legal staff soon.
> 
> was general counsel for about 10 years. Convinced my boss that best if we have our own "law firm" fully dedicated to him and his companies (including at least 8 listed firms). He agreed. Good for me.


That's exactly the plan and direction we're headed. I'm Joseph to my client's Pharaoh. We've got 7 businesses and growing. Legal staff next year. Glad to see (like yourself) others who've blazed the same trail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

abd26 said:


> That's exactly the plan and direction we're headed. I'm Joseph to my client's Pharaoh. We've got 7 businesses and growing. Legal staff next year. Glad to see (like yourself) others who've blazed the same trail.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


good luck joseph. May you successfully build your technicolor dreamcoat. And may Pharaoh not drive your descendants away.

after 10 years, got tired. Retired as general counsel and formed my own office. Right now we have four associates. When i was general counsel, i think i had about 10 lawyers in my staff.

but my goal is just to practice sparingly and just do consulting work and sit on boards. Hehe.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on Halloween and TrickorTreaters? As one who never really "shut down" and am 100% back to work and flying around I find myself torn and I don't know why. I mean if the parents don't care why should we?
> 
> View attachment 15526645
> 
> ...


We celebrate by placing candles on graves. Not my picture but most graveyards will look like this: a beautiful site on dark, cold evening.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> What?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, best James Bond ever. That said, I really preferred his performance in "The Rock".


The best Connery film in my book is "The Hill".









The Hill (1965) - IMDb


The Hill: Directed by Sidney Lumet. With Sean Connery, Harry Andrews, Ian Bannen, Alfred Lynch. In a North African military prison during World War II, five new prisoners struggle to survive in the face of brutal punishment and sadistic guards.




www.imdb.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> An Archangel from above to smite thy enemies.


.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


>


My brother was missing couple front teeth at the end.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Yep. I hope they paid Ned Beatty enough.


I felt sorry for the mounter rather than the mountee.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> Oh we can post guns now?


Context is everything.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> We are talking semi ....ok never mind


Yeah the first I used was an over under 22/410 my grandad which I still have. I was about 8.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Took old George to the vet ....so he is old , k thanks doc tell us something we don't know , he is weak ..hum ok , what else you got ...he won't be around much longer but he is not in pain ...ok good .
> So what do we do...take him home ..alright then .
> 
> So here we are G is going to be w us until he is no longer.


Better deal I think. Meaning Bo was in pain and all vet could offer was pain pills.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Even as he entered his seventh decade, Connery's star power remained so strong that he was constantly in demand and handsomely remunerated. In 1999 he was selected People magazine's Sexiest Man of the Century, and from his 007 days to "Entrapment" (1999), opposite the much-younger Catherine Zeta-Jones, his screen roles more than justified the choice. *Age seemed only to intensify his sex appeal and virility.*

Wish the same could be said of me at 90.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Quiet day


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Took old George to the vet ....so he is old , k thanks doc tell us something we don't know , he is weak ..hum ok , what else you got ...he won't be around much longer but he is not in pain ...ok good .
> So what do we do...take him home ..alright then .
> 
> So here we are G is going to be w us until he is no longer.


I love cats&#8230; grew up with a dozen barn cats on the farm they slept with the horses and ate the mice.

But can't be within 30 feet of them unless I want to have a runny nose and red eyes&#8230; But he's beautiful - pet him for me. If he's not in pain that's what he wants.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I love cats&#8230; grew up with a dozen barn cats on the farm they slept with the horses and ate the mice.
> 
> But can't be within 30 feet of them unless I want to have a runny nose and red eyes&#8230; But he's beautiful - pet him for me. If he's not in pain that's what he wants.


Sardines are always good


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah the first I used was an over under 22/410 my grandad which I still have. I was about 8.


Don't think I've ever seen that combination. That's a cool little combination especially for kids just starting out.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't think I've ever seen that combination. That's a cool little combination especially for kids just starting out.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Stevens arms if I remember correctly.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I love cats&#8230; grew up with a dozen barn cats on the farm they slept with the horses and ate the mice.
> 
> But can't be within 30 feet of them unless I want to have a runny nose and red eyes&#8230; But he's beautiful - pet him for me. If he's not in pain that's what he wants.


Thanks Mickey
He just seems confused roaming endlessly in search of who knows what ..we have had him before our kids so he is essentially a long term family member . He is now considered 85 years old so I suppose he had a full life


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Only the big guns


Where do you keep yours?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, best James Bond ever. That said, I really preferred his performance in "The Rock".


If I remember correctly, Connery said The Rock was one of his favorite roles; it allowed him to be Bond without being Bond.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> good luck joseph. May you successfully build your technicolor dreamcoat. And may Pharaoh not drive your descendants away.
> 
> after 10 years, got tired. Retired as general counsel and formed my own office. Right now we have four associates. When i was general counsel, i think i had about 10 lawyers in my staff.
> 
> but my goal is just to practice sparingly and just do consulting work and sit on boards. Hehe.


Being on a board is a _great_ gig!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Thanks Mickey
> He just seems confused roaming endlessly in search of who knows what ..we have had him before our kids so he is essentially a long term family member . He is now considered 85 years old so I suppose he had a full life


Hey, I think it's pretty cool that he still has the faculties to be curious and the wherewithal to roam around. Give him a big belly rub after you're done with Mickey's.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Clancy (long gone) says that it's not so bad being older.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Clancy (long gone) says that it's not so bad being older.
> 
> View attachment 15527179


Gf

Especially if you have a sweet young thing (Lucy) to play with.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

You guys are getting out of hand with all these pussy posts.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I felt sorry for the mounter rather than the mountee.


It was a lose / lose situation.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> You guys are getting out of hand with all these pussy posts.











Better ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Thanks Mickey
> He just seems confused roaming endlessly in search of who knows what ..we have had him before our kids so he is essentially a long term family member . He is now considered 85 years old so I suppose he had a full life


They say dogs end up looking like their owner or is it vice versa...maybe cats turn into theirs?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

M


Mickey® said:


> They say dogs end up looking like their owner or is it. vice versa...maybe cats turn into theirs?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My wife is currently in purge mode. She cleaned out a closet a couple of days ago and two Pioneer speakers from 1982 disappeared. Fortunately, I had placed all the other stereo gear out of sight but the speakers were too large. She also had her hands on my guitar amp but I managed to salvage that. Why is it when women clean their stuff are safe queens and ours are lowly pawns ?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Mine does that when she is pregnant and nesting....better check


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> It's quite possible in this case. Store bought muffins are usually found on the second (,third, fourth, etc.) ladies though.
> 
> Edited


I mean, it's not like you can't do a safesearch off bing search and find out for yourself.

She is an eastern european fashion model after all


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually, that is exactly the case, so YES.
> 
> It's all completely ethical because we only started seeing each other after she was no longer my client.


You dirty dog you! She got a sister? Asking for a single friend


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Why her? She was quite a 8itch in Altered Carbon.


That last big fight scene in that show was sooooo shocking. After all those years watching her on TV never thought she would do a scene like that. Had to watch it over and over.....damn shame that the second season was so tonally different.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> My wife is currently in purge mode. She cleaned out a closet a couple of days ago and two Pioneer speakers from 1982 disappeared. Fortunately, I had placed all the other stereo gear out of sight but the speakers were too large. She also had her hands on my guitar amp but I managed to salvage that. Why is it when women clean their stuff are safe queens and ours are lowly pawns ?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That drives me nuts my wife does that to me as well. I would be gone for a week or two then come home look for something then ask babe where is my stuff ....what stuff...you know my stuff ....hum I don't know ...
I then ask the boys guys where did it go....mom threw it away ....
Awesome thanks


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Not political.
> Just amazing how things have changed. WOW.


We'll get back there, someday. Though I'm kinda convinced social media has forced candidates to be a particular type of firebrand, just like TV forced them to a certain level of photogenics and screen presence and radio to a higher level of speaking caliber.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> was surprised as well. But at 90, he must have lived a full life.


I'm heartbroken, I loved that guy in virtually everything he did.

This is his best performance ever. TRIGGERING!!!





__





connery barbara interview smack woman - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I remember correctly, Connery said The Rock was one of his favorite roles; it allowed him to be Bond without being Bond.


Wasn't that "Never say Never Again"?

LOVE that film. It was my first bond film and I saw it with my dad.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

No reason...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Called the local Rolex again today and asked for OP answer we don’t take orders but let me take your name ok sure how nice is it that you are grabbing my name.....
Then figured what the heck asked for the sub too yeah that’s a no sir ....
Strange world we live in


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> that's what associates are for.


^this!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

abd26 said:


> No kidding. But then I had the great idea of leaving my firm and partners 3 years ago to become (outside) general counsel, so now I do everything as we grow. Bigger upside with bigger headaches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


^this also.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Wasn't that "Never say Never Again"?
> 
> LOVE that film. It was my first bond film and I saw it with my dad.


Nope, it was The Rock for sure. Connery liked doing the stuff that Bond would have done but didn't have to have all the baggage that came with Bond.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> that's what associates are for.





Sappie66 said:


> ^this!


On Wall St. they call them analysts.

Butt boy, by any other name... ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

This is pretty hilarious for our international community...when it gets to the "history of the world" part.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On Wall St. they call them analysts.
> 
> Butt boy, by any other name...


Wasn't that movie just awful ?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Terrible news about Connery....loved that guy....first watched Bond movies as a kid in the 70s and he was my hero in those early days. Legend.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Terrible news about Connery....loved that guy....first watched Bond movies as a kid in the 70s and he was my hero in those early days. Legend.


Sometimes I think he was the last macho man actor... I mean he had chest hair..


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Sometimes I think he was the last macho man actor... I mean he had chest hair..


He was the Tom Jones of the acting world...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> He was the Tom Jones of the acting world...


You gotta love how the camera went up to the shoulders when Tom's hips stater gyrating😲...different times for sure.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> You gotta love how the camera went up to the shoulders when Tom's hips stater gyrating😲...different times for sure.


His singing was on point as usual, but that wasn't his finest work in terms of dancing. Couple of bizarre reflex jerks....looked like someone tasered him. He's still the man though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not an artist whose works I buy but did meet her.... Sad she died in a head on truck crash last week in WY. RIP


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> good luck joseph. May you successfully build your technicolor dreamcoat. And may Pharaoh not drive your descendants away.
> 
> after 10 years, got tired. Retired as general counsel and formed my own office. Right now we have four associates. When i was general counsel, i think i had about 10 lawyers in my staff.
> 
> but my goal is just to practice sparingly and just do consulting work and sit on boards. Hehe.


My plan is to hire 2 more associates and pare down my work considerably. Let them do all the trial work, even though it's fun sometimes.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Sardines are always good
> View attachment 15527088


Oh, I thought you meant sardines as pets.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My plan is to hire 2 more associates and pare down my work considerably. Let them do all the trial work, even though it's fun sometimes.


i love trial work as well (arguing before a judge and cross examination). But am still hoping to get a case for oral argument before our Supreme Court. Have not even sniffed this one. All my SC cases resolved through pleadings.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Clancy (long gone) says that it's not so bad being older.
> 
> View attachment 15527179


Whew, thought that was a rocking chair!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> You dirty dog you! She got a sister? Asking for a single friend


I'd be happy to call you Bro-in-law!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> That last big fight scene in that show was sooooo shocking. After all those years watching her on TV never thought she would do a scene like that. Had to watch it over and over.....damn shame that the second season was so tonally different.


Yeah. And she is one gal who doesn't need to do nude scenes, just saying.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Halloween, all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> You guys are getting out of hand with all these pussy posts.


Norman and I looking out for the neighbors


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> No reason...


I gotta save this one for when MrsBS needs a study break.

She's putting together a presentation on public health for a class assignment. She chose MERS.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

DJ


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> DJ
> 
> View attachment 15527588
> 
> ...


Good to see you back here bro Merv! Everything good with you?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Nice perks


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Good to see you back here bro Merv! Everything good with you?


All good in the hood bro.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

How adorable is she??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How adorable is she??
> 
> View attachment 15527765


She seems to have a medical problem. Some sort of twitch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> I just imagined that Sappie was dating Dichen Lachman


Interesting face, needs muffins.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sunday brunch with the Mrs on her birthday


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This came home with me tonight:









My YM spending the night elsewhere.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Whoa! Def not your regular Speedy!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

So what have I missed? 

I’ll be revealing a new watch tomorrow. My second most expensive Seiko.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> So what have I missed?
> 
> I'll be revealing a new watch tomorrow. My second most expensive Seiko.


congrats in advance.

curious on what's the most expensive.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> congrats in advance.
> 
> curious on what's the most expensive.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Whoa! Def not your regular Speedy!


Beautiful watch Sap


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


>


nice.

now looking forward to the second most expensive.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> This came home with me tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apart from exchange of watches, what else did you exchange today?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Beautiful watch Sap


Thanks. Not mine! Belongs to my lady friend.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks. Not mine! Belongs to my lady friend.


Good for you


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My plan is to hire 2 more associates and pare down my work considerably. Let them do all the trial work, even though it's fun sometimes.


I think I missed my calling. I'm a union thug or maybe just a committeeman but I'm pretty great at arguing a point that I know is dead wrong. Lol. I'm gonna give it another 5-10yrs before I transition to the chairman of the local. Just don't have the time to commit yet. I should have tried law school. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Whoa! Def not your regular Speedy!


That's a great piece. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


I like that a lot.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

13hr shift so had extra time to hook up a couple bro's. Starting to impress myself. ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> This came home with me tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to think about changing your identity to keep the Snoop.

She's gonna have a great trilogy if/when she picks up the Silver Snoopy. I'm looking forward to her (your) pics of all three as an early x-mas present.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> This came home with me tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Snoopy came...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks. Not mine! Belongs to my lady friend.


Okay correction: your lady friend's Snoopy came.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So Snoopy came...


Prematurely ?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Prematurely ?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Why? Did he come early?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

NFL vacuum. Finished watching last weeks games and no new game for several hours.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Why? Did he come early?


Probably premature but kind of interested in who's gonna have the longest prenup watch list 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> 13hr shift so had extra time to hook up a couple bro's. Starting to impress myself.
> View attachment 15527890
> View attachment 15527892


I will need to start soon


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Sunday brunch with the Mrs on her birthday


Happy birthday to her!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I think I missed my calling. I'm a union thug or maybe just a committeeman but I'm pretty great at arguing a point that I know is dead wrong. Lol. I'm gonna give it another 5-10yrs before I transition to the chairman of the local. Just don't have the time to commit yet. I should have tried law school. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Or politics?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> So what have I missed?
> 
> I'll be revealing a new watch tomorrow. My second most expensive Seiko.


Reveal already let me guess some shogun thing ?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy happy Sunday, gents


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Happy happy Sunday, gents


Mind the gap

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15528178


Been watching yesterday's NFL program. Looking forward to watching the Steelers and Ravens tomorrow evening. Many interesting games this week.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Happy birthday to her!


Thank you. Yeah she's had a great day playing mahjong all day long...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

No one appreciates some good old Simpsons humor I guess


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> No one appreciates some good old Simpsons humor I guess


Lol.... incorrect marge, two perfectly good jackets.

(Not starter jackets, finisher jackets)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Happy happy Sunday, gents


So I was trying to decide where to look, watch or cupcakes. Then I realized that if I encountered thia situation in real life that I could look at the watch and still see the reflection of the cupcakes. Yes, I know; sometimes I'm not right.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nice to see some of the old OoO ers back. Hope all doing well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> So I was trying to decide where to look, watch or cupcakes. Then I realized that if I encountered thia situation in real life that I could look at the watch and still see the reflection of the cupcakes. Yes, I know; semetimes I'm not right.


Kissing a watch not nearly as much fun.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> So I was trying to decide where to look, watch or cupcakes. Then I realized that if I encountered thia situation in real life that I could look at the watch and still see the reflection of the cupcakes. Yes, I know; semetimes I'm not right.


Breast thing about it!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

There is an entire internet out there. Just sayin'.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

How come these guys can do it so cheaply and Rolex can't? It's even a Pro Diver Automatic.

















Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 8929OB Pro Diver Analog Display Japanese Automatic Gold Watch : Invicta: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Invicta Men's 8929OB Pro Diver Analog Display Japanese Automatic Gold Watch and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> How come these guys can do it so cheaply and Rolex can't? It's even a Pro Diver Automatic.
> View attachment 15528593
> 
> 
> ...


It's practically a Steinhart, yet those are selling at €340...

At least one could argue they bought the Rolex for the name on the dial you know.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> It's practically a Steinhart, yet those are selling at €340...
> 
> At least one could argue they bought the Rolex for the name on the dial you know.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Go Chiefs! Fake punt and a long TD pass from Mahomes!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I will need to start soon


Take your time man. I have a lot of straps currently. Lol. I didn't punch holes in yours since you can do them yourself. Hate to poke a bunch of unnecessary holes in it. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My daughter's dog looks like


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15528868
> View attachment 15528871


Any food w it ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Any food w it ?


Think there was pizza but I am dieting.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I can smell the glorious pot of chili the mrs. is making.  I wonder if she'll need my Laco to time the cooking?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Kissing a watch not nearly as much fun.


Which is better, kissing a new watch hello or kissing an old watch goodbye? Joy vs. relief...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

What's left in the watchbox to stay as a major shakeup occurs. The gold Omega is a recent pickup, and 11 others have been evicted. The purge is complete with more additions to come. I aspire for this to stabilize things and cut way down on flipping. We'll see.🤔


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Which is better, kissing a new watch hello or kissing an old watch goodbye? Joy vs. relief...


That is the definition of a conundrum


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Where is dog?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That is the definition of a conundrum


Or an enigma, or both.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Upcoming Lecture: Kodō: The Beating Heart of Grand Seiko — Horological Society of New York


Join HSNY on Monday, November 2, 2020 for a virtual lecture on Kodō, the beating heart of Grand Seiko, presented by Joseph Kirk, Brand Curator and National Training Manager, Grand Seiko Corporation of America . With special guests Akio Naito, Chairman and CEO of Grand Seiko Corporation of America,




hs-ny.org





Join HSNY on Monday, November 2, 2020 for a virtual lecture on Kodō, the beating heart of Grand Seiko, presented by Joseph Kirk, Brand Curator and National Training Manager, Grand Seiko Corporation of America. With special guests Akio Naito, Chairman and CEO of Grand Seiko Corporation of America, and Takuma Kawauchiya, Product Development Department of Seiko Watch Corporation.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Btw, it's free


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> That's a link to a zoom webinar from the NY Horological Society.


Planning a Toobin?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Planning a Toobin?


The time-out that refreshes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Almost time for the Cowboys, so I'll leave you with this.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

My reproduction IWC buckle from Latvia arrived today after a 15 day stay at the Post Office. 

Mail has gotten ultra-slow once again, unfortunately. With that said, the buckle is super nice (16mm) and really well made for a repro.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

B


BigSeikoFan said:


> Almost time for the Cowboys, so I'll leave you with this.
> 
> View attachment 15529260


contemplation


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> B
> 
> contemplation


thought of you yesterday,,,,a barbour coat at tjmaxx...$149


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> He's on a road trip, made him promise to visit the sun sphere


The Wod Fir was great

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Lets hope that life doesn't imitate "art" and they all catch the "flu" by game time. But I'm sure if you lose, you can "hammer out" a payment plan.
> 
> BTW, where's @Gunnar_917?












Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The Wod Fir was great
> 
> Brother of OoO


welcome back


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This thread needs @Gunnar_917, @Marendra and @Toothbras to get the pulse going again. It's been boring discussing politics in the last couple of weeks.


Got the call!

...no not one from an AD but one from OoO

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> welcome back


Thanks. GF and I did a road trip to visit her family. They live about 1500km away (roughly 1000 miles). Was a lot of fun going through our red centre (which wasn't so red because of recent rain)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


They don't call me Tannen. And to be clear they don't call me colonel cuz I'm some dumb army guy.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> They don't call me Tannen. And to be clear they don't call me colonel cuz I'm some dumb army guy.
> 
> View attachment 15529618


Oh M you are as smart as you are handsome

Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Reveal already let me guess some shogun thing ?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh M you are as smart as you are handsome
> 
> Brother of OoO


Hey!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks. GF and I did a road trip to visit her family. They live about 1500km away (roughly 1000 miles). Was a lot of fun going through our red centre (which wasn't so red because of recent rain)
> 
> Brother of OoO


You drove through the middle?!? 

Good to have you back!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


>


SPB183?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> SPB183?


Yes. It's a nice piece. Not sure if it's a keeper yet. More comfortable than a turtle. Sits much nicer on the wrist.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Yes. It's a nice piece. Not sure if it's a keeper yet. More comfortable than a turtle. Sits much nicer on the wrist.


My Prospex dealer is trying to sell me the black one. I've been on the fence.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> My Prospex dealer is trying to sell me the black one. I've been on the fence.


I reckon the black one is the nicest of the lot.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> You drove through the middle?!?
> 
> Good to have you back!


Yes and came back with a lot of wine and a want of a Landcruiser

Brother of OoO


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> thought of you yesterday,,,,a barbour coat at tjmaxx...$149


Good price! - hope you bought it!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

qa_ii said:


> What's left in the watchbox to stay as a major shakeup occurs. The gold Omega is a recent pickup, and 11 others have been evicted. The purge is complete with more additions to come. I aspire for this to stabilize things and cut way down on flipping. We'll see.🤔
> 
> View attachment 15529086


Nice watchbox, I have the same exact one. 👍


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, are the Cowboys gonna win another game this season?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> thought of you yesterday,,,,a barbour coat at tjmaxx...$149


Over the weekend just ordered this Filson Cover Cloth Mile Marker Coat to replace an older Filson cover cloth coat that is finally showing it's age and wearing out. Sort of like me. Fortunately the zip in liner is in great shape and can be used for the newer Filson.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Good price! - hope you bought it!


I resisted... Easily because wrong size.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Over the weekend just ordered this Filson Cover Cloth Mile Marker Coat to replace an older Filson cover cloth coat that is finally showing it's age and wearing out. Sort of like me. Fortunately the zip in liner is in great shape and can be used for the newer Filson.


Nice jacket although you may have to travel to find somewhere cold enough to wear.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


>


Congratulations. Does it keep good time? If so, how good?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Nice jacket although you may have to travel to find somewhere cold enough to wear.


Actually cover cloth is relatively light weight and should work well for our generally mild winters in N Texas. The zip in liner is great when the mercury drops below 50F. Decent water resistance too since it's waxed cotton.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I resisted... Easily because wrong size.


Speaking of sizes, I should look to see if Barbour/Filson/etc are available around here. Almost every jacket I have now is Eddie Bauer (not a problem since they're good anyway) mainly because they have Tall sizes. Normal sizes now feel awkward to me, as if I stole the jacket from somebody's kid.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of sizes, I should look to see if Barbour/Filson/etc are available around here. Almost every jacket I have now is Eddie Bauer (not a problem since they're good anyway) mainly because they have Tall sizes. Normal sizes now feel awkward to me, as if I stole the jacket from somebody's kid.


Filson has Tall sizes which they call Extra Long. The Filson Mile Marker coat I just bought is a Large, Extra Long (Tall). In my case I need tall sizes primarily because of my looong arms, shirt size 16.5 X 37. Barbour doesn't come in tall sizes, and all Barbour's I've ever tried on give me the "stork arms" look. Although there's a Filson store 5-6 miles from my home, I still have to order Extra Long goods online since most Filson stores don't carry shirts and jackets for tall people.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna, are the Cowboys gonna win another game this season?
> 
> View attachment 15530063


Hate to say this but you guys might have a decent chance against the 49ers depending on who's not hurt and still playing. LOL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Hate to say this but you guys might have a decent chance against the 49ers depending on who's not hurt and still playing. LOL


Best scenario for the Cowboys would be to lose the reminder of their games this season and maybe p/u 3-4 decent draft choices. That, and _ahem_ fire the owner.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Best scenario for the Cowboys would be to lose the reminder of their games this season and maybe p/u 3-4 decent draft choices. That, and _ahem_ fire the owner.


#Godfrey: @mav I think BSF and I have a far greater appreciation for the Cowboys Cheerleaders than the Cowboys football team.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thinking good t-shirt for me and 59


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Best scenario for the Cowboys would be to lose the reminder of their games this season and maybe p/u 3-4 decent draft choices. That, and _ahem_ fire the owner.


I've been asking Santa for that last item for the last 20 yrs; I guess I've been bad...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Thinking good t-shirt for me and 59
> View attachment 15530369


Count me in!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey: @mav I think BSF and I have a far greater appreciation for the Cowboys Cheerleaders than the Cowboys football team.


Totally get it!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> Totally get it!


Looks like body jewelry is not permitted in uniform. Anywhere.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Looks like body jewelry is not permitted in uniform. Anywhere.


Ah you see the hole also?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Ah you see the hole also?


Yep.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Good eyes


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Since we were discussing clothing earlier, one best kept secret I discovered is regarding belts. A couple or three years ago I discovered Hanks Belts that are made in the USA, I think in NY. I've gradually acquired several of their belts and even a couple of their wallets as well. They have a generous return policy and really make quality leather goods to the extent my Allen Edmonds and Alden belts have been stuffed into a drawer and no longer used. Their belts are far better than Filson's.

Hanks makes several very thick, heavy belts mostly designed for firearm carry that I really don't need. After some trial and error, I finally settled on their 1.5" Tuscan belts and bought both colors. For dress and even casual use I bought their 1.25" Esquire belts in all three colors. The only very heavy, thick belt I bought was their Montana Bison but only in brown. If your waist size is 36", you'd buy a size 38 Hanks belt, although for their very heavy, thick Montana Bison you might want to go up to a size 40 Hanks belt. Big Al might want one of Hank's 1.5" steel core belts if he's carrying heavy equipment on his belt, but not me. Below is their website for dress belts:









Dress Belts


When you need a classic looking belt that looks good with everything from jeans to dress pants these USA Made dress belts will complement any outfit.




www.hanksbelts.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Since we were discussing clothing earlier, one best kept secret I discovered is regarding belts.


I was laughing with my wife just yesterday about how my belt cost like $9 at the PX.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I was laughing with my wife just yesterday about how my belt cost like $9 at the PX.


No doubt gets the job done but at so does an inexpensive quartz watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I was laughing with my wife just yesterday about how my belt cost like $9 at the PX.


GF

Hey, these are more my speed:








Bare Bones Belts


Hanks Bare Bones USA Made belt collection offers solid full and top grain leather belts at prices that rival cheap imported processed leather belts.




www.hanksbelts.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> No doubt gets the job done but at so does an inexpensive quartz watch.


Teleworking means I almost forget WHERE my belts are.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Since we were discussing clothing earlier, one best kept secret I discovered is regarding belts. A couple or three years ago I discovered Hanks Belts that are made in the USA, I think in NY. I've gradually acquired several of their belts and even a couple of their wallets as well. They have a generous return policy and really make quality leather goods to the extent my Allen Edmonds and Alden belts have been stuffed into a drawer and no longer used. Their belts are far better than Filson's.
> 
> Hanks makes several very thick, heavy belts mostly designed for firearm carry that I really don't need. After some trial and error, I finally settled on their 1.5" Tuscan belts and bought both colors. For dress and even casual use I bought their 1.25" Esquire belts in all three colors. The only very heavy, thick belt I bought was their Montana Bison but only in brown. If your waist size is 36", you'd buy a size 38 Hanks belt, although for their very heavy, thick Montana Bison you might want to go up to a size 40 Hanks belt. Big Al might want one of Hank's 1.5" steel core belts if he's carrying heavy equipment on his belt, but not me. Below is their website for dress belts:
> 
> ...


Went through a period of collecting hand tooled western belts a while back.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Went through a period of collecting hand tooled western belts a while back.


Hand tooled designs can get quite expensive as they are labor intensive, basically artwork wrapped around you waist, or in the case of hand tooled boots, artwork wrapped around your feet.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

It's just about time for a new belt. I usually don't put a hell of a lot of effort into belts though. Been using the same one for work about 4-5yrs now. Of course when I get a new one, I'm gonna turn the old one into watch straps. 

We got a Wilson leather store near work and I just grab a cheap one from there. I do need a nice brown one for slacks but haven't needed one since February. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> ^ Good eyes


Sight is slowly and continually getting better after significant issues occured 1.5 yeara ago. It's scary stuff when everything goes black all of a sudden (when one is home alone and knows he needs help). Honestly, I never thoughr it would ever be this good again🙂👍, but it's getting pretty damn close to fully restored these days.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Getting to the point where I need a storage box for straps and then realize that no way I'm gonna ever use all these straps. At least two of these are going to the bro's. Gonna get to the point where I'm gonna have to start hooking up more bro's and eventually selling some. Enjoying making them more than needing a strap. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Hand tooled designs can get quite expensive as they are labor intensive, basically artwork wrapped around you waist, or in the case of hand tooled boots, artwork wrapped around your feet.


I had a couple of really cool belt buckles that I wish I still had. One was a hand made silver and copper buckle from Mexico. My Grandfather was a truck driver and used to drive from PA to Mexico at times, and he got that one there in the early 1950's. The other was from the 1970's, and it was an actual numbered Salvatore Dali piece.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Getting to the point where I need a storage box for straps and then realize that no way I'm gonna ever use all these straps. At least two of these are going to the bro's. Gonna get to the point where I'm gonna have to start hooking up more bro's and eventually selling some. Enjoying making them more than needing a strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Begs the question when does a hobby become an obsession? Greg Stevens started to make straps initially for his oversized wrists and than began selling. I'm not sure but think it's now his full time occupation.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> I had a couple of really cool belt buckles that I wish I still had. One was a hand made silver and copper buckle from Mexico. My Grandfather was a truck driver and used to drive from PA to Mexico at times, and he got that one there in the early 1950's. The other was from the 1970's, and it was an actual numbered Salvatore Dali piece.


I'll bet you do wish you still had those buckles. I wish that I still had my grandfather's WG pocket watch that was destroyed in a house fire years ago.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I'll bet you do wish you still had those buckles. I wish that I still had my grandfather's WG pocket watch that was destroyed in a house fire years ago.


The buckles got lost during a move back around 2003.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Looks like body jewelry is not permitted in uniform. Anywhere.


It's _under_ the uniform...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone want a BB58 blue on nato ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's _under_ the uniform...


I don't know. I thought it may be there too, but it doesn't seem so.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> I don't know. I thought it may be there too, but it doesn't seem so.


Line to double check forms behind me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Line to double check forms behind me.


Sounds good. You can never be too sure you know.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Begs the question when does a hobby become an obsession? Greg Stevens started to make straps initially for his oversized wrists and than began selling. I'm not sure but think it's now his full time occupation.


Well I'm still working on my skills and leather selection. But getting fairly proficient with cranking them out. A normal slow night shift at work I can usually get two done with time to spare. I can see myself slowly turning this into a side hustle eventually. Until then it's just kind of a semi healthy obsession. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Hand tooled designs can get quite expensive as they are labor intensive, basically artwork wrapped around you waist, or in the case of hand tooled boots, artwork wrapped around your feet.


I bet.. $300 belts in my past..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Sight is slowly and continually getting better after significant issues occured 1.5 yeara ago. It's scary stuff when everything goes black all of a sudden (when one is home alone and knows he needs help). Honestly, I never thoughr it would ever be this good again🙂👍, but it's getting pretty damn close to fully restored these days.


Care to share what happened?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Getting to the point where I need a storage box for straps and then realize that no way I'm gonna ever use all these straps. At least two of these are going to the bro's. Gonna get to the point where I'm gonna have to start hooking up more bro's and eventually selling some. Enjoying making them more than needing a strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would normally be begging for one but I'm trying to get to mostly bracelets... Course a thin one for my timex...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I had a couple of really cool belt buckles that I wish I still had. One was a hand made silver and copper buckle from Mexico. My Grandfather was a truck driver and used to drive from PA to Mexico at times, and he got that one there in the early 1950's. The other was from the 1970's, and it was an actual numbered Salvatore Dali piece.


LOL my belt buckle collection wish you hadn't reminded me... Course less than 30 so not bad. I used to dress more cowboy but now it's more of a Lady Gaga style.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Went through a period of collecting hand tooled western belts a while back.


I have two western belts, but they're both somewhat low-key. One is plain bison with a rolled edge, and the other has is built up with couple fancy hand-cut layers. Both have simple ranger buckles, but I've been toying with getting a fancy precious stone buckle.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Arrived today... Wasn't getting good fit on bracelet.. Asked Greg for help.. He offered more long end links. I sheepishly asked if that was package in box. He said yes and there were even instructions. Duh.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Arrived today... Wasn't getting good fit on bracelet.. Asked Greg for help.. He offered more long end links. I sheepishly asked if that was package in box. He said yes and there were even instructions. Duh.
> View attachment 15530935
> View attachment 15530937


Is that the one where the whole dial glows in the dark ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Is that the one where the whole dial glows in the dark ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Care to share what happened?



Massive stroke in brain stem
Got clot-buster medicine
Doing quite well now; docs originally thought I'd be permanently bedridden and possibly blind
Dominant right hand has limited strength and dexterity
Biggest issue now is lymph edema
It's a helluva feeling to receive the clot buster medicine and then when the docs tell one that he can rest he makes peace with God and lets go and sleeps. That's when not being a stranger to God really pays off
On the plus side, I think I'll be at peace in my final moments


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Massive stroke in brain stem
> Got clot-buster medicine
> Doing quite well now; docs originally thought I'd be permanently bedridden and possibly blind
> Dominant right hand has limited strength and dexterity
> ...


Quite a miracle i would say... seems I remember now your right hand part you told.. Hope continued improvement


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Arrived today... Wasn't getting good fit on bracelet.. Asked Greg for help.. He offered more long end links. I sheepishly asked if that was package in box. He said yes and there were even instructions. Duh.
> View attachment 15530935
> View attachment 15530937


Those bracelets are very well made, but really a treat to size up.😬


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Those bracelets are very well made, but really a treat to size up.😬


well engineered ... if I had read instructions first...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Those bracelets are very well made, but really a treat to size up.😬


Not.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> well engineered ... if I had read instructions first...


Did you need the extended link? That's fun to add too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Did you need the extended link? That's fun to add too.


needed 2 of them.. elegant but simple solution


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Anyone want a BB58 blue on nato ?


Funny, an AD called me today to offer me a BB58 black on nato.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Just be glad you don't live with laser dog...


qa_ii said:


> Massive stroke in brain stem
> Got clot-buster medicine
> Doing quite well now; docs originally thought I'd be permanently bedridden and possibly blind
> Dominant right hand has limited strength and dexterity
> ...


Wow. Glad you're here.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey...you guys know everything. I believe they changed the Lume on Milgauss'. My V is green except for 3,6,9 which are blue? anyway I read something about them all being one color now.

What do you think will happen when they replace the dial...which will I get? I am going to call the RSC tomorrow and ask but I figured I'd ask ya'll.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Just be glad you don't live with laser dog...
> 
> Wow. Glad you're here.


Thanks.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Two thousand


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Two thousand


Six hundred posts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Two thousand


?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Thanks.


LOL sorry about the laser dog line...I must have started to type something last night and then said meh....and went to bed and it was still here today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> LOL sorry about the laser dog line...I must have started to type something last night and then said meh....and went to bed and it was still here today.


yeah it's happened to me too


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15530954


So I suppose that's a yes to JMAN's question?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> LOL sorry about the laser dog line...I must have started to type something last night and then said meh....and went to bed and it was still here today.


Not a problem.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So I suppose that's a yes to JMAN's question?


reminds me of indiglo


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> yeah it's happened to me too


I think I was replying to you...LOL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Massive stroke in brain stem
> Got clot-buster medicine
> Doing quite well now; docs originally thought I'd be permanently bedridden and possibly blind
> Dominant right hand has limited strength and dexterity
> ...


That's not a small thing to survive a brain stem event that carries an extremely high rate and of mortality. Glad you're still with us.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Funny, an AD called me today to offer me a BB58 black on nato.


Did you respond yay or nay? A BB58 on bracelet might be a yes for me. Maybe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Did you respond yay or nay? A BB58 on bracelet might be a yes for me. Maybe.


or jmans call?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> or jmans call?


I gotta stop buying watches. Maybe an age related thing but augmented by OoO enablers.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Funny, an AD called me today to offer me a BB58 black on nato.


Want a blue one lol !


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15530954


SWEEEEEEEEET!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Hey...you guys know everything. I believe they changed the Lume on Milgauss'. My V is green except for 3,6,9 which are blue? anyway I read something about them all being one color now.
> 
> What do you think will happen when they replace the dial...which will I get? I am going to call the RSC tomorrow and ask but I figured I'd ask ya'll.


Hum I should check mine when back


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I think I was replying to you...LOL
> View attachment 15530980


Nice lume


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Hum I should check mine when back


Found this but it's old.





__





Milgauss Lume Question [Archive] - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


[Archive] Milgauss Lume Question Rolex General Discussion



www.rolexforums.com





Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Adriana would def make me go Gaga...


Gf.

So would Jenna but you guys knew that already.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


>


I'm keeping it.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Still a lot of work after the fair. Greetings to you guys!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna, are the Cowboys gonna win another game this season?
> 
> View attachment 15530063


dinucci just needs more reps under center


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> dinucci just needs more reps under center


With that offensive line of his, he's more likely to be under some _defensive _player. 😆


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I would normally be begging for one but I'm trying to get to mostly bracelets... Course a thin one for my timex...


Probably could make that happen. Maybe one for a damasko too. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm running out of options. Lol 
Finished two up this morning.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

So relieved the site is back up. Let's celebrate!


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wearing pretty well... Can't say it's not heavy tho. @qa_ii I see yours at Toppers already sold.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm running out of options. Lol
> Finished two up this morning.
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing work. Talent... Ready to start canvas?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Wearing pretty well... Can't say it's not heavy tho. @qa_ii I see yours at Toppers already sold.
> View attachment 15531774


Sounds like a goner to me


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Amazing work. Talent... Ready to start canvas?


Lol. Baby steps.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dinner. Because AMERICA !!!!!









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


>


congrats on 2000


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> congrats on 2000


WOW That is just a bonus!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> WOW That is just a bonus!!!


winning


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Fox News Bill Hemmer and his damn Daytona.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

...so quiet


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


>


Where'd you get a gif of me bro?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just being glad with what we have.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> .


Why removed the photo BT? It's a very nice Damasko.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

my new Made in the USA case pocketknife arrived... I put it in the unopened drawer along with all the rest.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Picked up an Evant diver on eBay. Micro brand. ETA movement inside. Nice watch for the price. Gnomon was selling them for about $575 and I ended up grabbing it for around $475.

Really love the color on the dial.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> .


Ok, here ya go.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> my new Made in the USA case pocketknife arrived... I put it in the unopened drawer along with all the rest.


Another "drawer queen?"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Picked up an Evant diver on eBay. Micro brand. ETA movement inside. Nice watch for the price. Gnomon was selling them for about $575 and I ended up grabbing it for around $475.
> 
> Really love the color on the dial.
> View attachment 15533106


That's an awesome dial.

Interesting stuff that they make, too. I'll happily appreciate visual bang-for-the-buck.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That's an awesome dial.
> 
> Interesting stuff that they make, too. I'll happily appreciate visual bang-for-the-buck.


Yeah, I really enjoyed it. For under $500, it spoke to me. I was going to pull the trigger on Gnomon but found this one.

Oh, the best part?? I got Serial #001, which is really neat.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> What I said... let's be honest here...i'm almost 70 and that's too damn old. These characters are jokes although T does have the energy level.


I used to think I could work forever but I'm convinced the retirement age in Australia of 65 is the right age.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I used to think I could work forever but I'm convinced the retirement age in Australia of 65 is the right age.


60 for me.,,, never looked back


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

The Horween strap on this Evant is seriously freaking nice. I love that they went with a green strap as well.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I used to think I could work forever but I'm convinced the retirement age in Australia of 65 is the right age.


55 that's a good age


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> 55 that's a good age


my original plan then got greedy.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> 55 that's a good age


That's still too young.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> That's still too young.


I will let you know when I get there


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> my original plan then got greedy.


Most likely the same will happen , retirement ...pile it up so I can be safe and secure and not a burden to anyone


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I will let you know when I get there


Me 2.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Picked up an Evant diver on eBay. Micro brand. ETA movement inside. Nice watch for the price. Gnomon was selling them for about $575 and I ended up grabbing it for around $475.
> 
> Really love the color on the dial.
> View attachment 15533106


Nice autumn leaves!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice autumn leaves!


Dog park.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> 55 that's a good age


That's next year for me. Not retiring. Got more tuitions to pay.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I used to think I could work forever but I'm convinced the retirement age in Australia of 65 is the right age.


Not for me. I was in my prime at 65 but to each his own.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> 55 that's a good age


Just keep in mind that the biggest killer of old geezers is retirement.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Most likely the same will happen , retirement ...pile it up so I can be safe and secure and not a burden to anyone


Nah that's how you get even with your kiddos. Live a long time and be a burden.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Just keep in mind that the biggest killer of old geezers is retirement.


 I beg to differ.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Just keep in mind that the biggest killer of old geezers is retirement.


In a non covid world where one could easily travel for fun then I would be ok w that (retiring at 55 that is ) problems are 
a / college for kids but I think plumbing is a better move these days 
b/ we can't go anywhere but surely hope this won't last 
c/ I like nice things but since both my wife and I grew up w not a whole lot then prob could easily get back to simple because frankly there is something there about a simple life ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> In a non covid world where one could easily travel for fun then I would be ok w that (retiring at 55 that is ) problems are
> a / college for kids but I think plumbing is a better move these days
> b/ we can't go anywhere but surely hope this won't last
> c/ I like nice things but since both my wife and I grew up w not a whole lot then prob could easily get back to simple because frankly there is something there about a simple life ...


I volunteer to be your mentor.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> 55 that's a good age


That depends.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Not for me. I was in my prime at 65 but to each his own.


Mrs. 59 was just being nice...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That depends.
> 
> View attachment 15533366


she's hot


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. 59 was just being nice...


Glad you said that... I was kinda sad for 59 if that was when he was in his prime.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> course praying not bad


I am thinking MT looks good right this moment away from well everything


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I am thinking MT looks good right this moment away from well everything


WY better


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just heard that a former colleague and his wife got CV19. She needs some extra luck as I think she said a few months ago that she's immuno-compromised. She's hopeful enough that she's saying she "can't wait to donate platelets."

So of course that's worth a cheap meme that I made for her timeline:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I never liked milk, but..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Weather report:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> In other news, ya'll hear that Oregon decriminalized all drugs including COCAINE, HEROIN, and METH?? I nominate whatever is left of Portland for the next OoO meet up, if only to watch the fun


Also mushrooms and other hallucinogenics.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Thinking of updating my LinkedIn to put SK as a top priority location. Although I should probably hold off and wait till Mom passes; she can't walk like she used to and she doesn't like spicy fermented food at all.


Saskatchewan?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Saskatchewan?


South Korea.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> South Korea.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

In this case, NA is not North America.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Saskatchewan?


Hehehe...

Well, ya know.... hmm...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Glad you said that... I was kinda sad for 59 if that was when he was in his prime.


My prime had a looong flat curve that extended for at least 40 years, beginning around age 30.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> never seen her


I've seen her only briefly while channel surfing but didn't stay to visit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> WY is a no tax state for income, including retirement. I'd love to retire there, I've got a buddy who lives in Casper, but too cold for the wife. Probably going to end up in TX. My wife's family is in AZ, but it's not the best tax wise, and then there's the fact it's turning blue


Georgetown TX is not a bad retirement location. Climate wise South Padre Island (or Harlingen).


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

What happened to no politics


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Better ?


That is one ineffectual plumber. But she can work on my pipes anytime.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> What happened to no politics


Armchair quarterbacking after Game Day


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

As punishment for talking politics im posting omegas!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaguarshark said:


> As punishment for talking politics im posting omegas!


Homer screaming gif

For my reference, which bracelet is that on the Speedy?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> As punishment for talking politics im posting omegas!


The horror!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, I'll play. Got blue on again.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Homer screaming gif
> 
> For my reference, which bracelet is that on the Speedy?


Standard one it comes with now. I did add the adjustable clasp however.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, what happened to the reply with quotes?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ok anyone want to buy trade for a SBGE201
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having wet dreams about her Snoopy?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Having wet dreams about her Snoopy?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I think Jman is a happily married man...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Welcome back people.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Welcome back people.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Welcome back people.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

LOL and I had NOTHING to do with it.
I bet Ned Flanders owns a Black Bay Watch. 
Tsk Tsk...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What happened? Did i miss anything?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> What happened? Did i miss anything?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> What happened? Did i miss anything?


Prob best not to talk about


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Prob best not to talk about


Let me guess the P word?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> What happened? Did i miss anything?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Let me guess the P word?


P-E-


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> P-E-


Oh no ***** AGAIN!?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> P-E-











P-E can be tough


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Let me guess the P word?


Yes the p word


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Oh no *** AGAIN!?


Me and a drummer in college used to play that game (take turns speaking the word but each time it has to be louder or you lose). We'd go straight to shouting it and just quit.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> P-E can be tough


Needs to be posted in r/bettereveryloop


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just finished season 1 of Star Trek: Picard. Am I a prude or does anyone else think dropping f-bombs in Star Trek diminishes it?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Just finished season 1 of Star Trek: Picard. Am I a prude or does anyone else think dropping f-bombs in Star Trek diminishes it?


Haven't watched but imho the constant cursing in TV shows movies adds zero value and actually pushes me away


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Just finished season 1 of Star Trek: Picard. Am I a prude or does anyone else think dropping f-bombs in Star Trek diminishes it?





jmanlay said:


> Haven't watched but imho the constant cursing in TV shows movies adds zero value and actually pushes me away


Kinda the same with me, too. Haven't seen Picard yet, but in other stuff I've watched from American producers*, it seems so unnecessary. And my friends and I used to tell awful jokes in band, too.

* if there's cursing in the Korean programs we watch, I usually have ZERO clue that it's even there


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Let me guess the P word?


peni$?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> peni$?


gf

have I ever mentioned I spent a lot of time in HS in the principal's office?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> have I ever mentioned I spent a lot of time in HS in the principal's office?


x2 gf

and he refused to let any teacher give me an academic award ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

my WUS friend "friendharry" is doing his periodic selloff of his watches if anything catches your eye.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> have I ever mentioned I spent a lot of time in HS in the principal's office?


why does that not surprise me?

me2 ;-)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Just finished season 1 of Star Trek: Picard. Am I a prude or does anyone else think dropping f-bombs in Star Trek diminishes it?





jmanlay said:


> Haven't watched but imho the constant cursing in TV shows movies adds zero value and actually pushes me away





BarracksSi said:


> Kinda the same with me, too. Haven't seen Picard yet, but in other stuff I've watched from American producers*, it seems so unnecessary. And my friends and I used to tell awful jokes in band, too.
> 
> * if there's cursing in the Korean programs we watch, I usually have ZERO clue that it's even there


I agree that it adds nothing, but I do like it when profanity is used by those of which it is completely out of character.

Like when Commander Data says "Oh ****!"

Yes, I am decidedly low-brow.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I went to the dentist today to get a molar fixed (two cusps broke off in the last couple months). It was weird to see people together in a small space, but I was sure grateful to get it started. Today he ground it down and put on a temporary crown. When I come back on 11/20 for the final crown, it will be the last working day of his 50-year career.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Rado Unveils True Square Designer Collection | aBlogtoWatch


Design has always been a cornerstone of great watchmaking. As technology marches on and mechanical timekeeping becomes less of a cutting edge science than an expression of traditional craftsmanship in a world of perfectly accurate clocks in everything from phones to dishwashers, the mechanical...



www.ablogtowatch.com





I know that these funky square pieces aren't for everyone, but I think Rado knocked it out of the park with the yellow and the black.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I went to the dentist today to get a molar fixed (two cusps broke off in the last couple months). It was weird to see people together in a small space, but I was sure grateful to get it started. Today he ground it down and put on a temporary crown. When I come back on 11/20 for the final crown, it will be the last working day of his 50-year career.


Glad you went Bony... my dentist has tight control of patients coming and going... 
wow that is old school a temporary crown... unless you are doing gold crown these days most dental offices have machines that make the final crown in less than 2 hours.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Rado Unveils True Square Designer Collection | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> Design has always been a cornerstone of great watchmaking. As technology marches on and mechanical timekeeping becomes less of a cutting edge science than an expression of traditional craftsmanship in a world of perfectly accurate clocks in everything from phones to dishwashers, the mechanical...
> ...


cute reminds me of an Apple watch


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Rado Unveils True Square Designer Collection | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> Design has always been a cornerstone of great watchmaking. As technology marches on and mechanical timekeeping becomes less of a cutting edge science than an expression of traditional craftsmanship in a world of perfectly accurate clocks in everything from phones to dishwashers, the mechanical...
> ...


As a burgeoning Rado fan - recruited into it by my aero-engineer godfather - those are pretty damned cool. I wish there was a better selection of them around here.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> cute reminds me of an Apple watch


I see that in the yellow a bit. The black just looks awesome, IMO.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> As a burgeoning Rado fan - recruited into it by my aero-engineer godfather - those are pretty damned cool. I wish there was a better selection of them around here.


I'd love to try the black one on.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> have I ever mentioned I spent a lot of time in HS in the principal's office?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> P-E can be tough


GF

Geeze laweeze the audition committee has to be _on point_ to separate these girls. It's taken me a dozen or more loops to notice that the one in purple shorts is late with her right arm.

edit - twenty more reps in and I see that she's also doing something weird with her left arm at the end of the gif that the other four aren't. And the pink-on-black on the left seems rigid with her left shoulder. The black girl on the right probably moves the best, but I'm not 100% sold on her right foot placement.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Glad you went Bony... my dentist has tight control of patients coming and going...
> wow that is old school a temporary crown... unless you are doing gold crown these days most dental offices have machines that make the final crown in less than 2 hours.


I wonder how he picks what to invest in. They have mostly the latest equipment, but it's not a very big practice so volume matters.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I wonder how he picks what to invest in. They have mostly the latest equipment, but it's not a very big practice so volume matters.


my dentist is the son of my original dentist... they have all the latest stuff...but even the local dentists here in podunkville have at least one of the crown making machines...i suspect the age and retirement of yours is the reason


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I went to the dentist today to get a molar fixed (two cusps broke off in the last couple months). It was weird to see people together in a small space, but I was sure grateful to get it started. Today he ground it down and put on a temporary crown. When I come back on 11/20 for the final crown, it will be the last working day of his 50-year career.


So you'll be his life-time crowning achievement!

Make sure you get a ballon and lollipop 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> cute reminds me of an Apple watch


Agreed. A fugly Apple Watch.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> So you'll be his life-time crowning achievement!
> 
> Make sure you get a ballon and lollipop
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Unfortunately I'll probably get a toothbrush. I'll really miss him, too. He's such a nice guy and loved to talk about backpacking.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> my dentist is the son of my original dentist... they have all the latest stuff...but even the local dentists here in podunkville have at least one of the crown making machines...i suspect the age and retirement of yours is the reason


I'll have to ask when I interview new dentists, although I hope I'm done getting crowns.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'll have to ask when I interview new dentists, although I hope I'm done getting crowns.


it never ends...they don't last forever. I have 2 in the 2nd generation already.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We're back! So's Paulina.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Geeze laweeze the audition committee has to be _on point_ to separate these girls. It's taken me a dozen or more loops to notice that the one in purple shorts is late with her right arm.
> 
> edit - twenty more reps in and I see that she's also doing something weird with her left arm at the end of the gif that the other four aren't. And the pink-on-black on the left seems rigid with her left shoulder. The black girl on the right probably moves the best, but I'm not 100% sold on her right foot placement.


Good good...keep watching


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Good good...keep watching


roger roger


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Three more posts gone...if certain members can't exercise a little more self control I can give them a hand.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen her in a while...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Three more posts gone...if certain members can't exercise a little more self control I can give them a hand.


We do so many shytposts I can't even keep track of which ones you get rid of.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry, I thought the humor in my last one would offset the content. My bad!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> We do so many shytposts I can't even keep track of which ones you get rid of.


lol me too except for mine I haven't seen most before gone.. just as well...I'm going to cut grass today with no connections.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pic my lady sent me. That's her Batman. Mine is safe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Pic my lady sent me. That's her Batman. Mine is safe.


need more leg in pic pls


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I've got a bachelor Saturday! Going to Innsbrook (Missouri, not Austria) to announce a half-marathon tomorrow. I'm driving there tonight. The Mrs is staying in KC and painting our living room & master bedroom! Have I mentioned how awesome the mrs is?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Omega Friday? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Omega Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says hi!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> need more leg in pic pls


Definitely more leg!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The new Seiko competes well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> need more leg in pic pls


That's what I told her!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

@Sappie66 ; @jmanlay ; 
Sap and Jman straps are in the mail bros.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Definitely more leg!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> @Sappie66 ; @jmanlay ;
> Sap and Jman straps are in the mail bros.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I better get going ....just landed


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Pic my lady sent me. That's her Batman. Mine is safe.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Alright more sh*t news 
Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven

2020 can just go F itself


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


So sorry


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


Sorry to hear that Jman


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


Awe man that sucks. Sorry bro.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


Couldn't like it... Hope Bo and G meet up.
2020 just sucks.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Never thought cutting grass for a few hours could be so peaceful.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Never thought cutting grass for a few hours could be so peaceful.


Looking forward to doing that tomorrow


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


Liking for cat 🐱 heaven. He'll wait.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


Can't like to hear that news. My condolences. 2020 has definitely been an unusual year.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Couldn't like it... Hope Bo and G meet up.
> 2020 just sucks.


^^^This. It's never easy to lose a loyal pet.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


sucks, sorry.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


So sorry to hear that Jman  that's a wonderful photo and memory, though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

That sux, Jman.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


2020 blows.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you all . It was time for him to go and what better time to go away than now ....

So from now on only hot chicks


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


Sorry to hear of it @jmanlay

I am sure G has gone to cat heaven. If he could tell you how thankful he is, he would.

Take care


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


Sorry to hear that JMan.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Never thought cutting grass for a few hours could be so peaceful.


I did that earlier today. I put on my headphones with some good tunes and really enjoy doing laps around the house.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


sorry for your loss


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Actually went to dinner tonight. Italian then went next door to an amazing gelato shop. Yeah it's a big deal that we went to dinner. Haven't gotten out much this year. Even wore a watch. Lol.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^we eat out every day....lucky so far... county count still low here


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> ^we eat out every day....lucky so far... county count still low here


Nice these days to live out in the sticks; not so nice these days to live in the big city.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Nice these days to live out in the sticks; not so nice these days to live in the big city.


county of 52000... 200 cases added since i returned from wy in september


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ^we eat out every day....lucky so far... county count still low here


I wish. My little town only has a few restaurants and they close early. Pretty much I cook quite a few times a week and live off leftovers the days I don't cook.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Mmmmmm. Delicious. I'd call this a very good "only one tonight" beer, especially at 11%


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The new Seiko competes well.


So it's a keeper, for now?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


Sorry to hear. I've always developed stronger attachments to cats than dogs. Don't know why.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Actually went to dinner tonight. Italian then went next door to an amazing gelato shop. Yeah it's a big deal that we went to dinner. Haven't gotten out much this year. Even wore a watch. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sharp my man!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Never thought cutting grass for a few hours could be so peaceful.


I can only imagine what it must be like being in the US now and being bombarded just about every minute of the day with news that's not news. Hope this form of purgatory ends soon.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Actually went to dinner tonight. Italian then went next door to an amazing gelato shop. Yeah it's a big deal that we went to dinner. Haven't gotten out much this year. Even wore a watch. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matching strap and shoes. You've really fallen down the rabbit hole 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> So it's a keeper, for now?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yes, it's grown on me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Alright more sh*t news
> Wife had to take G to the vet and he is now in cat heaven
> 
> 2020 can just go F itself


So very sorry, Jman. Here's hoping he runs into Lucy in cat heaven.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today's weather rocks! Gonna be 70 here in the northeast in Nov!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Matching strap and shoes. You've really fallen down the rabbit hole
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I have better matching straps but I like this one more. Call it close enough. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Toothbras said:


>


My first memory of having a McDs burger was in Florida in the early 1960s. Shortly afterwards we visited my grandma on a farm close to Bloomsburg Penn. One day she asked what we like for lunch and we said hamburgers! She made burgers with ham 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have I mentioned what the weather is like today?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


>


What county had aurora boreal is contained completely within your kitchen?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

So an ad for cat food just showed up in my AP news app. You think I’m being spied on?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> So an ad for cat food just showed up in my AP news app. You think I'm being spied on?


GF

Not sure if I can say this, but AP just called the election.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jman, tell George Lucy's on the lookout for him.










She's gonna skip her naps for a couple of days too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> So an ad for cat food just showed up in my AP news app. You think I'm being spied on?


For whatever reason my brain filters out ads. That said, if this COVID-19 pandemic doesn't end soon, we might all be eating cat food. ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

No today though. Just about to fire up the pellet grill and do some ribs and sausage today. Gonna be a good day anyways. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> For whatever reason my brain filters out ads. That said, if this COVID-19 pandemic doesn't end soon, we might all be eating cat food.


Geez I hope not, but I think I could survive on peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. If I retire early like I'm thinking about doing, that may be part of the regular menu!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> For whatever reason my brain filters out ads. That said, if this COVID-19 pandemic doesn't end soon, we might all be eating cat food. 🤣


Cat food requires the same infrastructure as human food so I wouldn't count on that. My 6 month supply of dry prepper foods can be augmented with fresh meat.

Probably too soon for jman.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Geez I hope not, but I think I could survive on peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. If I retire early like I'm thinking about doing, that may be part of the regular menu!


Nabs do well. I still have 1 pack from 1978 that should be good to go.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Saturday Seamaster ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> No today though. Just about to fire up the pellet grill and do some ribs and sausage today. Gonna be a good day anyways.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thought about you when I ate that great hamburger at the local joint today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Saturday Seamaster ?


I never remember you have that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Didn't attend but the neighborhood erected a monument to Mrs BT direct ancestor who fought in the nc militia in the revolution. Big turnout.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The son had a swab on Thursday and was in quarantine. Fortunately, the result was negative. On this occasion, I opened a bottle from a new delivery.

*Tomatin 18Y Oloroso Sherry Casks:*

smell - right after opening, very pleasant, consistent, fruity. Cherries in liqueur, apricots, apples, a hint of vanilla, grass with lemon
taste - not too spicy, fruit mix with a predominance of cherry, vanilla and buckwheat honey. Brilliant taste!
finish - rather short (edit: not so short, it holds all the time ...), warms the throat nicely. A phenomenal fragrance, you can inhale it and enjoy the garden of pleasure
To sum up, a very pleasant and delicate single malt with a wonderful smell. No alcohol smell at all, just a pleasant fruit garden with a predominance of cherries in a liqueur with vanilla. This smell blew me away, and the aftertaste a few minutes after consumption is a real poetry 

I recommend it to all those who want to convince their more beautiful halves to the water of life.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> Saturday Seamaster


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't attend but the neighborhood erected a monument to Mrs BT direct ancestor who fought in the nc militia in the revolution. Big turnout.


Our nearest cemetery with Revolutionary graves was restored ~15 years ago and has been tended very little since. You can't find the oldest veterans' graves unless you know where to look. The church is gone, but the parson's house is still occupied and there's a stone tavern (now a home) with this historical marker:

"In 1735, Royal Governor Jonathan Belcher ordered Sussex County's Government and Courts to be moved from Log Gaol to the tavern - house of Thomas Woolverton (1717-1760). Justice of the Peace and Tax Collector, until a permanent Courthouse was erected in Newton in 1765. This move arose from disputes between County Freeholders and Jonathan Petit, a surveyor and land-speculator, who attempted to secure personal and economic benefit from locating the County Seat on his lands. Due to ongoing hostilities between frontier settlers and Indians during the French and Indian War, the court sessions were suspended 1756-1757."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Our nearest cemetery with Revolutionary graves was restored ~15 years ago and has been tended very little since. You can't find the oldest veterans' graves unless you know where to look. The church is gone, but the parson's house is still occupied and there's a stone tavern (now a home) with this historical marker:
> 
> "In 1735, Royal Governor Jonathan Belcher ordered Sussex County's Government and Courts to be moved from Log Gaol to the tavern - house of Thomas Woolverton (1717-1760). Justice of the Peace and Tax Collector, until a permanent Courthouse was erected in Newton in 1765. This move arose from disputes between County Freeholders and Jonathan Petit, a surveyor and land-speculator, who attempted to secure personal and economic benefit from locating the County Seat on his lands. Due to ongoing hostilities between frontier settlers and Indians during the French and Indian War, the court sessions were suspended 1756-1757."


My direct ancestor in NC militia(probably fought alongside hers lol) with Mrs BT ancestor is buried like hers on family land. That's where monument was erected and dedicated today.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> So an ad for cat food just showed up in my AP news app. You think I'm being spied on?


I got spray tan for my ad feed....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> For whatever reason my brain filters out ads. That said, if this COVID-19 pandemic doesn't end soon, we might all be eating cat food.


I wonder if it's tasty.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> My direct ancestor in NC militia(probably fought alongside hers lol) with Mrs BT ancestor is buried like hers on family land. That's where monument was erected and dedicated today.


Monuments are a nice representation of what happened in the distant past that helped form our present culture.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder if it's tasty.


Cat food would be very tasty if you were hungry enough. Years ago when I was involved in a three-day US Naval survival exercise with nothing to eat but prickly pear, cat food would have been very tasty by the evening of the second day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Cat food would be very tasty if you were hungry enough. Years ago when I was involved in a three-day US Naval survival exercise with nothing to eat but prickly pear, cat food would have been very tasty by the evening of the second day.


Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I got spray tan for my ad feed....


I hope you didn't order a case of it in your opiode haze.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Saturday Seamaster











Happens to be my choice for today too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> The son had a swab on Thursday and was in quarantine. Fortunately, the result was negative. On this occasion, I opened a bottle from a new delivery.
> 
> *Tomatin 18Y Oloroso Sherry Casks:*
> 
> ...


Alright, that's enough, I'm gonna look for it! Love getting a good tip on a whisky I haven't tried.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

This looks not too shabby imo.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> This looks not too shabby imo.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


>


I remember your journey with the blue I think it was...loose internal bezel iirc. Read some similar comments about this latest release, plus misalignment issues....but damn look at that second pic...looks purdy.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Big Al


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> I remember your journey with the blue I think it was...loose internal bezel iirc. Read some similar comments about this latest release, plus misalignment issues....but damn look at that second pic...looks purdy.


Remember , looks are deceiving


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Merv said:


> I remember your journey with the blue I think it was...loose internal bezel iirc. Read some similar comments about this latest release, plus misalignment issues....but damn look at that second pic...looks purdy.











I've got your back. Still love mine. Never noticed any issues with it so please don't tell me if you see anything! I think the cream/white dial versions look great.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got your back. Still love mine. Never noticed any issues with it so please don't tell me if you see anything! I think the cream/white dial versions look great.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Figured we could use a laugh 
Actual eBay sale









Appreciate the work of art in the back


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Figured we could use a laugh
> Actual eBay sale
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Figured we could use a laugh
> Actual eBay sale
> 
> 
> ...


The finishing is breathtaking, the ultimate in refinement. Just think how good it would look with hands.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!


GF

I just just realized how ridiculously funny it is that the seller actually posted a wrist shot!

Not too long ago someone posted a thread in the ALS forum asking for advice on the authenticity of one that was actually worse. Everyone was pretty kind about it as it seemed like the OP may have been genuinely unsure about it


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Big Al


Hellz yeah that looks sweet!!! I gotta find me some distressed leather next. Killer bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Figured we could use a laugh
> Actual eBay sale
> 
> 
> ...


I will call him Winky. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Hellz yeah that looks sweet!!! I gotta find me some distressed leather next. Killer bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Rather out of practice I need to make another one just in case .
Also ordered some canvas


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Rather out of practice I need to make another one just in case .
> Also ordered some canvas


I don't know anything about canvas. I'll stick to leather for now. Lol. 
This Dublin brown stuff here might be my favorite so far.







.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't know anything about canvas. I'll stick to leather for now. Lol.
> This Dublin brown stuff here might be my favorite so far.
> 
> 
> ...


may have to buy a watch just so i can try one ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't know anything about canvas. I'll stick to leather for now. Lol.
> This Dublin brown stuff here might be my favorite so far.
> 
> 
> ...


have you figured out how to do sewn in keeper?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> may have to buy a watch just so i can try one ;-)


We can strap one of those Damascos.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> We can strap one of those Damascos.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Have to fess up...lost interest in new one..returned... in mean time my other one I had placed FS got a good price so I let it go.... with help from my "friends" I am heading towards a Jman, a Gshock, couple of Timexes, and my Rolex Explorer.

From time to time, I get tired of stuff and "dehoard"

But I may buy something we could strap one on (twss)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> have you figured out how to do sewn in keeper?


I can but I just don't like them. It just looks cleaner to me. The single wide keeper just does it's job so much better. Imo

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I can but I just don't like them. It just looks cleaner to me. The single wide keeper just does it's job so much better. Imo
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've always been big on the fixed :-(


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Have to fess up...lost interest in new one..returned... in mean time my other one I had placed FS got a good price so I let it go.... with help from my "friends" I am heading towards a Jman, a Gshock, couple of Timexes, and my Rolex Explorer.
> 
> From time to time, I get tired of stuff and "dehoard"
> 
> But I may buy something we could strap one on (twss)


How often have you "dehoarded" your watches? Or are you like me and hoard for a while in one hobby, cull the stash, then move to a different hobby?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> How often have you "dehoarded" your watches? Or are you like me and hoard for a while in one hobby, cull the stash, then move to a different hobby?


lol probably less than 10 times.... I've done it in different hobbies but it has become a PITA in knives for example. Leather coats, cowboy boots, custom leather belts, even had some early Starbucks stuff, comic books to name a few. Oh lord I forgot hats ...too many to remember


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Even have a couple of pieces of art on consignment in Jackson WY...I always worry a little that the art store owner or I will die and no one will remember. Course it's on my "death roadmap". Reminds me I need to probably put a map on there for the buried stuff. Original Oui mag collection there too...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Have to fess up...lost interest in new one..returned... in mean time my other one I had placed FS got a good price so I let it go.... with help from my "friends" I am heading towards a Jman, a Gshock, couple of Timexes, and my Rolex Explorer.
> 
> From time to time, I get tired of stuff and "dehoard"
> 
> But I may buy something we could strap one on (twss)


I think I'm gonna pick up one more Panerai. Just a basic luminor. Other than that I want to find a nice diver my size. Haven't found a great one yet.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I think I'm gonna pick up one more Panerai. Just a basic luminor. Other than that I want to find a nice diver my size. Haven't found a great one yet.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I liked the couple of Tudor Pelagos I had...course they disappeared in other dehoardings..


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> lol probably less than 10 times.... I've done it in different hobbies but it has become a PITA in knives for example. Leather coats, cowboy boots, custom leather belts, even had some early Starbucks stuff, comic books to name a few. Oh lord I forgot hats ...too many to remember


That's funny I don't really collect anything. One or two usable pieces in any category and that covers it. If I wasn't making my own straps, I would have two. Lol. Of course tools don't count.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That's funny I don't really collect anything. One or two usable pieces in any category and that covers it. If I wasn't making my own straps, I would have two. Lol. Of course tools don't count.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Tools... I have lots of very old ones from ancestors then most of rest I found on roads. just added a lost screwdiver


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I liked the couple of Tudor Pelagos I had...course they disappeared in other dehoardings..


I tried one. Really wanted to like it. Was too thick for my taste and didn't sit flat. Just like the BBB. I love it and totally sucked on the wrist.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> lol probably less than 10 times.... I've done it in different hobbies but it has become a PITA in knives for example. Leather coats, cowboy boots, custom leather belts, even had some early Starbucks stuff, comic books to name a few. Oh lord I forgot hats ...too many to remember


I've still got maybe 15 different kites. Had 7 bicycles at one time because I wanted to try them all, and now have just one. I had four different intakes for my last car (and ended up going back to stock because it was the easiest to maintain and had good power & response). Video games, CDs, etc. I've probably owned nine different tuba mouthpieces.

I think it helps that I never had enough room to store a lot of junk. I needed to get rid of the bicycles once MrsBS-to-be started moving in. Seven bikes plus two people in a 425-sq-ft studio apartment... nope, it didn't work.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I've still got maybe 15 different kites. Had 7 bicycles at one time because I wanted to try them all, and now have just one. I had four different intakes for my last car (and ended up going back to stock because it was the easiest to maintain and had good power & response). Video games, CDs, etc. I've probably owned nine different tuba mouthpieces.
> 
> I think it helps that I never had enough room to store a lot of junk. I needed to get rid of the bicycles once MrsBS-to-be started moving in. Seven bikes plus two people in a 425-sq-ft studio apartment... nope, it didn't work.


I hear you...multiple buildings and acreage just makes it worse. best to choose Mrs BS over bikes!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't know anything about canvas. I'll stick to leather for now. Lol.
> This Dublin brown stuff here might be my favorite so far.
> 
> 
> ...


Very tasty


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Even have a couple of pieces of art on consignment in Jackson WY...I always worry a little that the art store owner or I will die and no one will remember. Course it's on my "death roadmap". Reminds me I need to probably put a map on there for the buried stuff. Original Oui mag collection there too...


Wow, Oui Magazine. That's old!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow, Oui Magazine. That's old!


hey watch it! I was young then. No shaving back then.

made me go look at prices...I may have to dig them up.. looks like I may have a $1000 buried there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Need to downsize, house too big. Pool, pond and foliage just too much and too expensive to deal with.

Last week, did a deal on a preconstruction townhouse. Completion December 2021. So, have a year to declutter and get rid of junk.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> hey watch it! I was young then. No shaving back then.
> 
> made me go look at prices...I may have to dig them up.. looks like I may have a $1000 buried there.


I was really young then! Still remember them though!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Need to downsize, house too big. Pool, pond and foliage just too much and too expensive to deal with.
> 
> Last week, did a deal on a preconstruction townhouse. Completion December 2021. So, have a year to declutter and get rid of junk.
> 
> Looking forward to it!


good plan...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I was really young then! Still remember them though!


And not as exciting but except for #1 I have all the Cowboy&Indians mags... have become a PITA because I can;t get #1 and there's nothing to do with them yet another is added every month or so.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> hey watch it! I was young then. No shaving back then.
> 
> made me go look at prices...I may have to dig them up..* looks like I may have a $1000 buried there.*


New thread topic:

"What watch should I buy after selling a thousand dollars' worth of pr0n?"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Last week, did a deal on a preconstruction townhouse. Completion December 2021. So, have a year to declutter and get rid of junk.


Odds are we'll shop in a 55-and-up development the next time we move. 🧓👵


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> New thread topic:
> 
> "What watch should I buy after selling a thousand dollars' worth of pr0n?"


funny... I started burying stuff that I figured didn't matter . I know where it's at but didn't want mrs BT to have to deal with stuff if I well you know. like some of my 6 month supply stuff.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Odds are we'll shop in a 55-and-up development the next time we move. 🧓👵


be careful ..being around old people sucks.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> New thread topic:
> 
> "What watch should I buy after selling a thousand dollars' worth of pr0n?"


Probably a right handed one. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Tools... I have lots of very old ones from ancestors then most of rest I found on roads. just added a lost screwdiver


Funny you say that I got a wrench some super nice cutting knife bunch of screwdrivers found on the road


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Funny you say that I got a wrench some super nice cutting knife bunch of screwdrivers found on the road


There was also a time when IBMers could give each other attaboy (not pc term) awards... you can imagine how that went..got about 8 tool kits. every car and kid got one.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Original Oui mag collection there too...


Oh God, you just took me back to furtively scouring flea markets on weekends in South Florida as a young teenager c.1979.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CFR said:


> Oh God, you just took me back to furtively scouring flea markets on weekends in South Florida as a young teenager c.1979.


$1000 bucks and you could be young again ;-)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> lol probably less than 10 times.... I've done it in different hobbies but it has become a PITA in knives for example. Leather coats, cowboy boots, custom leather belts, even had some early Starbucks stuff, comic books to name a few. Oh lord I forgot hats ...too many to remember


My only real problem is Pendleton shirts. I was up over 40 for a while but passed along a handful that I didn't wear. I still have more than 30, but they all get worn. Some are for cold weather only, some I only wear after work or with more casual clothes.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> $1000 bucks and you could be young again ;-)


Lol, now that I think about it, I may be covered already! This is reminding me that I still have a stash of ancient Playboys in Florida, on the top shelf of a closet in an old paper bag, next to a bunch of Batman comics and Topps baseball cards. I think I only saved the December issues, since I recall those being thicker than all the other months and possibly having some sort of "year in review" section that I liked. But I have no idea if I'm misremembering that.

I'll check it out once I feel comfortable getting on an airplane again -- though I'd imagine everyone will start satisfying their pent-up travel frustrations all at the same time, so I may not be able to get a plane ticket for like 2 years, and even then it may cost a fortune. I think the travel and hospitality industries will do really, really, really well for quite a while after there's a decent vaccine or therapeutics.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Need to downsize, house too big. Pool, pond and foliage just too much and too expensive to deal with.
> 
> Last week, did a deal on a preconstruction townhouse. Completion December 2021. So, have a year to declutter and get rid of junk.
> 
> Looking forward to it!


Still in Tsawwassen?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Figured we could use a laugh
> Actual eBay sale
> 
> 
> ...


In times of a pandemic we should all support small businesses.

If we all chip and have Jman mount some hands we'll have a real OoO watch. An investment piece!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Even have a couple of pieces of art on consignment in Jackson WY...I always worry a little that the art store owner or I will die and no one will remember. Course it's on my "death roadmap". Reminds me I need to probably put a map on there for the buried stuff. Original Oui mag collection there too...


".... roadmap.... buried stuff..."

You've done a lot, but serial killer, seriously? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> be careful ..being around old people sucks.


I'm wagering that eventually the old people will be more like us and grew up on Nintendo instead of Davey Crockett (or something like that)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> In times of a pandemic we should all support small businesses.
> 
> If we all chip and have Jman mount some hands we'll have a real OoO watch. An investment piece!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


And for 150 bucks you are clearly taking very little risk.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

So this is how we managed a half marathon in the time of Covid. One person per blue dot, and starting two people every ten seconds, etc. It meant we had finishers before we ran out of starters 

Weather was beautiful, venue was gorgeous, runners were in good spirits.

After the race I drove an additional hour and said hello to my mom from 6ft away. Haven't seen here since March. I grabbed the last item out of her old house before it sells on Tuesday (my grandma's cedar chest).

All-in-all a busy Saturday. Up at 5:30am abd back home in K.C. by 9pm.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!










Tiffany is taking a mental health day; she's overwhelmed by all the losing...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15538564
> 
> ...


Life could be worse; my son's a Giants fan and I like the Steelers. One of us is happy and the other doesn't seem to appreciate the losing jokes.

Father's Day today so I gave him a double dose and look forward to the Redskins skinning the Giants this evening.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I can but I just don't like them. It just looks cleaner to me. The single wide keeper just does it's job so much better. Imo
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I too prefer the single wide keeper on custom straps that Greg Stevens has done so well over the years.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15538523
> 
> 
> So this is how we managed a half marathon in the time of Covid. One person per blue dot, and starting two people every ten seconds, etc. It meant we had finishers before we ran out of starters
> ...


Why not simply divide the group and run in opposite directions 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> lol probably less than 10 times.... I've done it in different hobbies but it has become a PITA in knives for example. Leather coats, cowboy boots, custom leather belts, even had some early Starbucks stuff, comic books to name a few. Oh lord I forgot hats ...too many to remember


I've gradually learned to my undoing it is far better to dehoard than to hoard.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Life could be worse; my son's a Giants fan and I like the Steelers. One of us is happy and the other doesn't seem to appreciate the losing jokes.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Since the Boys are playing the Steelers today, I imagine you will stay happy tonight.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CFR said:


> Lol, now that I think about it, I may be covered already! This is reminding me that I still have a stash of ancient Playboys in Florida, on the top shelf of a closet in an old paper bag, next to a bunch of Batman comics and Topps baseball cards. I think I only saved the December issues, since I recall those being thicker than all the other months and possibly having some sort of "year in review" section that I liked. But I have no idea if I'm misremembering that.
> 
> I'll check it out once I feel comfortable getting on an airplane again -- though I'd imagine everyone will start satisfying their pent-up travel frustrations all at the same time, so I may not be able to get a plane ticket for like 2 years, and even then it may cost a fortune. I think the travel and hospitality industries will do really, really, really well for quite a while after there's a decent vaccine or therapeutics.


LOL probably worth flying for. May have a fortune in those cards. 
I've flown twice thus year and felt it was safer than most other places. Jman probably flown the most of us.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm wagering that eventually the old people will be more like us and grew up on Nintendo instead of Davey Crockett (or something like that)


I do think of that. My heroes were David and Daniel.

But I don't want to be around only people like me.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> LOL probably worth flying for. May have a fortune in those cards.
> I've flown twice thus year and felt it was safer than most other places. Jman probably flown the most of us.


There was a time I was able to fly in the jump seat ...now that was fun from push back all the way to landing ....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Still in Tsawwassen?


Yeah. My friends who have the most impact on my day to day life live there.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Last evening around 22:30 I was watching TV and suddenly the sky lit up. Read in the paper this morning that it was a super meteorite (a few people even managed to get a picture).

BT and Jman did you guys feel a connection? 









Kraftigt ljussken över Uppsala län – kan ha rört sig om rymdsten


Ett starkt ljus lyste upp himlen i delar av Sverige – däribland Uppsala län – under lördagsskvällen. Med stor sannolikhet rörde det sig om en bolid.




www.google.se





LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Spontaneous block party in my neighborhood yesterday. We moved the party to the beach, played football with the neighborhood kids and was all-time QB. Reminded me how out of shape I am. 😂 

First time my kid got to play with the other neighborhood kids since March so he was elated.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Why not simply divide the group and run in opposite directions
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Then they would have to run in each other's trash. I've NEVER seen a bigger mess than after a big marathon.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Damn, I wish there was a Sinn dealer near me, these look pretty cool. Nice combo timer and poor man's GMT bezel.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Last evening around 22:30 I was watching TV and suddenly the sky lit up. Read in the paper this morning that it was a super meteorite (a few people even managed to get a picture).
> 
> BT and Jman did you guys feel a connection?
> 
> ...


I knew something was up


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Damn, I wish there was a Sinn dealer near me, these look pretty cool. Nice combo timer and poor man's GMT bezel.


Vertical date


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Last evening around 22:30 I was watching TV and suddenly the sky lit up. Read in the paper this morning that it was a super meteorite (a few people even managed to get a picture).
> 
> BT and Jman did you guys feel a connection?
> 
> ...


Always


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I like it. Ultimate dial symmetry. Maybe they can stack a month wheel on top as well 

I really want that dual use bezel on a 104 though, that would be dope. Might have to poke around and see if I can mod an skx that way or something, especially with those full lume bezels they have.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Spontaneous block party in my neighborhood yesterday. We moved the party to the beach, played football with the neighborhood kids and was all-time QB. Reminded me how out of shape I am. ?
> 
> First time my kid got to play with the other neighborhood kids since March so he was elated.


So we are good to go?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I knew something was up


Ewww


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Ewww


Lol yeah not that way


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Then they would have to run in each other's trash. I've NEVER seen a bigger mess than after a big marathon.


Sort of like that dark parking lot close to a HS, aka where the rubber meets the road?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> What county had aurora boreal is contained completely within your kitchen?


You're an odd guy marendra but you steam a good ham


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I miss the old days when SNL was funny.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

For fun I placed an order with deposit on a product with estimated ship Nov 2026. Engraved. I figure a nice surprise for Mrs BT when they ask for the balance. 

Meantime I ordered similar non engraved from gray market.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I miss the old days when SNL was funny.


I was a young man then.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

jason10mm said:


> Damn, I wish there was a Sinn dealer near me, these look pretty cool. Nice combo timer and poor man's GMT bezel.


The vertical choice will be polarizing, but I like that Sinn took a bit of a risk... or, that they are lurking on Rolex forums and just jumped on fantasy "new" Explorer II designs... Still, I applaud their efforts -- sort of like Sinn meets Autodromo.

Fortunately, I had too much free time last week, and just because, burned through my watch budget earlier in the week, joining Jman in the double Pepsi club, with a no-holes 16710 to pair with my 126710.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

_sad mode engaged_ 2020 claims another.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15538998
> 
> 
> _sad mode engaged_ 2020 claims another.


I saw that...I bet he had a great 80 years...all those groupies and all!
RIP Alex.

I'll take 
Who is the greatest game show host in Heaven - for $800


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> The vertical choice will be polarizing, but I like that Sinn took a bit of a risk... or, that they are lurking on Rolex forums and just jumped on fantasy "new" Explorer II designs... Still, I applaud their efforts -- sort of like Sinn meets Autodromo.
> 
> Fortunately, I had too much free time last week, and just because, burned through my watch budget earlier in the week, joining Jman in the double Pepsi club, with a no-holes 16710 to pair with my 126710.
> 
> ...


Noice that's how it is done .
Congrats


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I saw that...I bet he had a great 80 years...all those groupies and all!
> RIP Alex.
> 
> I'll take
> Who is the greatest game show host in Heaven - for $800


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> The vertical choice will be polarizing, but I like that Sinn took a bit of a risk... or, that they are lurking on Rolex forums and just jumped on fantasy "new" Explorer II designs... Still, I applaud their efforts -- sort of like Sinn meets Autodromo.
> 
> Fortunately, I had too much free time last week, and just because, burned through my watch budget earlier in the week, joining Jman in the double Pepsi club, with a no-holes 16710 to pair with my 126710.
> 
> ...


Didn't you have a 16710 already? I really really really need to a cratch that itch...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Show me some 36 mm on a 7" + wrist paleeese!

I honestly don't know why I'm not picking a couple of these up what a relative steal at $4900?

What's a couple millimeters! Many of you guys are wearing watches too big for your wrist - I can wear one that's a little too small! Right?!! : )









Rolex Datejust 36 Steel Yellow Gold Vintage Mens Watch 16013 Box Papers


Shop for Premier watches at SwissWatchExpo. Great prices and large selection. Choose your favorite. ID theft protection. 100% safe shopping.




www.swisswatchexpo.com


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Show me some 36 mm on a 7" + wrist paleeese!
> 
> I honestly don't know why I'm not picking a couple of these up what a relative steal at $4900?
> 
> ...


Been wanting to do that one in 37










On my very robust 6.5 inch gorilla wrist


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Show me some 36 mm on a 7" + wrist paleeese!
> 
> I honestly don't know why I'm not picking a couple of these up what a relative steal at $4900?
> 
> ...


You know the saying: Buy the watch, not the deal.

But I also think that if there's any modern watch that looks appropriate in a classic size on a guy, it's a Datejust.

36mm on my probably-spot-on-7-inch wrist:


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

There are so many I'd pick up....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Been wanting to do that one in 37
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I must have missed something recently. A member, although not banned, has a post count reduced to zero. I don't recall seeing that before.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I must have missed something recently. A member, although not banned, has a post count reduced to zero. I don't recall seeing that before.


Scout-something-or-other? Probably dormant for a while and suddenly a pile of shytposts. He stood out in the smartwatch/AW subforum like a sore thumb: Apple watch as necklace or pocket watch


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Romee must have watched the Cowboys game...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Scout-something-or-other? Probably dormant for a while and suddenly a pile of shytposts. He stood out in the smartwatch/AW subforum like a sore thumb: Apple watch as necklace or pocket watch


We should all stick out then because this thread is shytpost galore


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> So nice!


Bead blasted Ti light as a feather cool as shyt but then 6500 pesos on dsw and I might get tired of it quick .
Got to think LOOOOONG term now .


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15538998
> 
> 
> _sad mode engaged_ 2020 claims another.


What?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Romee must have watched the Cowboys game...
> 
> View attachment 15539243


I can't tell which ending was worse... the Cowboys or the Chargers.

Well, ND knocked off Clemson in double OT last night, so needless to say I'm thrilled and will be watching replays of that game for a while!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15538998
> 
> 
> _sad mode engaged_ 2020 claims another.





Sappie66 said:


> What?


Alex Trebek has passed. It's a pre-Jeopardy photo. It's not Ron Burgundy (of the movie Anchorman).


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Damn, I wish there was a Sinn dealer near me, these look pretty cool. Nice combo timer and poor man's GMT bezel.


_hard_ pass 😅


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

wolfhead said:


> _hard_ pass 😅
> View attachment 15539363


like the bezel design


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> What?


Alex Trebek died.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Alex Trebek died.


What?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> What?


Two year battle with Pancreatic cancer. He was 80.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Two year battle with Pancreatic cancer. He was 80.


lol I was kidding. yep long fight. RIP


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Chiefs win a game with seriously some of the best pass-catching I've seen in a LONG time!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> What?


You're only supposed to say that when somebody asks if you're deaf.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> You're only supposed to say that when somebody asks if you're deaf.


if I'm deaf, I wouldn't hear them asking so why would I say *What?*


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> You're only supposed to say that when somebody asks if you're deaf.


When my mother-in-law talks about her hearing aids, I gradually lower the volume of my voice as we converse until I'm just mouthing words.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> You're an odd guy marendra but you steam a good ham


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> if I'm deaf, I wouldn't hear them asking so why would I say *What?*


Exactly. I just stare at them and then that person taps me on the shoulder and I would say "oh? You were talking to me?"


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> if I'm deaf, I wouldn't hear them asking so why would I say *What?*


But nearly everyone who is asked if they're deaf actually isn't. When we were kids, we used to say that Dad wasn't hard of hearing, he was just hard of listening.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> But nearly everyone who is asked if they're deaf actually isn't. When we were kids, we used to say that Dad wasn't hard of hearing, he was just hard of listening.


That's me. I got tired of being shouted at from 4 rooms away and just started ignoring anyone not looking and speaking directly at me.

My audiology exam shows I do have selective frequency hearing loss, what pitch is a shrill nagging female voice??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> But nearly everyone who is asked if they're deaf actually isn't. When we were kids, we used to say that Dad wasn't hard of hearing, he was just hard of listening.


I learned quite a bit from my father in law. He knew that most did not care what he thought so he stayed quiet and pretended he couldn't hear well. Just like this year with Covid and politics, I have used that methodology often.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> That's me. I got tired of being shouted at from 4 rooms away and just started ignoring anyone not looking and speaking directly at me.
> 
> My audiology exam shows I do have selective frequency hearing loss, what pitch is a shrill nagging female voice??


I had same results more than 20 years ago.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Watch of the day... Lol notice a Ford and a Timex... The real me.








Finishing my ham biscuit from Bojangles.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Watch of the day... Lol notice a Ford and a Timex... The real me.
> View attachment 15539688
> 
> Finishing my ham biscuit from Bojangles.
> View attachment 15539690


Ford and a timex. I'll give you a hell yeah. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I had same results more than 20 years ago.


I refuse to believe Mrs. BT has a shrill nagging voice!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Since the Boys played pretty well yesterday, I'll leave you with this.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I refuse to believe Mrs. BT has a shrill nagging voice!


LOL she does not but many do. Mrs BT has a soft southern accent.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> ...what pitch is a shrill nagging female voice??


That's a B-flat.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> That's me. I got tired of being shouted at from 4 rooms away and just started ignoring anyone not looking and speaking directly at me.
> 
> My audiology exam shows I do have selective frequency hearing loss, what pitch is a shrill nagging female voice??


It's part of the male DNA (found on the Y chromosome)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since the Boys played pretty well yesterday, I'll leave you with this.
> 
> View attachment 15539802


Started watching the game during my lunch break. They are play ok so far, but I hope the trend turns by the end.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> That's a B-flat.


In other words, wives sound like a black hole 

"Astronomers say they have heard the sound of a black hole singing. And what it is singing, and perhaps has been singing for more than two billion years, they say, is B flat -- a B flat 57 octaves lower than middle C."









Music of the Heavens Turns Out to Sound a Lot Like a B Flat (Published 2003)


Dr Andrew Fabian, Cambridge University Institute for Astronomy x-ray astronomer, finds supermassive Perseus galaxy black hole is emitting cosmic hum in b-flat; structural issues regarding black holes and their ability to churn their own energy are debated; new sound structure data, announced at...




www.nytimes.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> That's a B-flat.


Bb in bandspeak


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> So we are good to go?


Still got a ways to go depending on our usually risk adverse neighbors but we'll see. And still stuck in lame virtual school aka online babysitting.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gonna be 74 degrees today!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Still got a ways to go depending on our usually risk adverse neighbors but we'll see. And still stuck in lame virtual school aka online babysitting.


LOL pulling your chain somewhat ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gonna be 74 degrees today!
> 
> View attachment 15540159


She better get that growth in her armpit checked.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Don't remember if I mentioned but Mrs BT endoscopy went well this morning.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since the Boys played pretty well yesterday, I'll leave you with this.


Hopefully the Boys will continue to lose but play well so they can at least get some high draft picks. Too many injuries this year for them to be competitive. New coaching staff as well. Unfortunately same owner.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Don't remember if I mentioned but Mrs BT endoscopy went well this morning.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The sky wasn't quite this blue today but it was close...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Hopefully the Boys will continue to lose but play well so they can at least get some high draft picks. Too many injuries this year for them to be competitive. New coaching staff as well. Unfortunately same owner.


I'm ok with the owner but I think the GM sucks.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The sky wasn't quite this blue today but it was close...
> 
> View attachment 15540523


Is it always a red day when you wear that watch? 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is it always a red day when you wear that watch?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I think they called that a "red letter day." Something got lost in the translation...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is very possibly the best picture ever taken of her!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is very possibly the best picture ever taken of her!
> 
> View attachment 15541090


Gotta be some nudes somewhere


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Gotta be some nudes somewhere


There are but just use your imagination.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Stepford-bot-in-training.










This thing with long fake lashes has gotten way out of hand...

"Lady, you got a centipede on your face!"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

First date 2007


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> First date 2007
> View attachment 15541170


To think that little sleepy eyed pup turned into Bo The Wonder Dog. Loved by one and feared by all 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What the hell? ONE post overnight??

Did someone turn off the internet?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What the hell? ONE post overnight??
> 
> Did someone turn off the internet?


Sorry, I've run out of aussie jokes


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Since our Aussie brothers are falling down on the job, here are pics of two new marsupial species just discovered in Australia.



















They don't look especially lethal...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is also Australian...










I imagine she could hurt you too.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is also Australian...
> 
> View attachment 15541631
> 
> ...


It hurts every time I look at her. In a good way.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> It hurts every time I look at her. In a good way.


Your pants are way too tight.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday y'all.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Your pants are way too tight.


Damn skinny jeans!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is also Australian...
> 
> View attachment 15541631
> 
> ...


Comes down to how good Sapp is at protecting your wallet when the Mrs finds out.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

@BSF

Finished watching the Cowboys and Steelers.

Gilbert did good.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

It's not a cheerleader but...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since our Aussie brothers are falling down on the job, here are pics of two new marsupial species just discovered in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 15541625
> 
> ...


Just don't feed them at night...

They may turn in Mo Gwai


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is also Australian...
> 
> View attachment 15541631
> 
> ...


All she'll do is break my heart


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> It's not a cheerleader but...


Nice 

I like a good pizza. Looked them up and I see they got lots of good reviews from food writers. Looks like they are just missing the crown from the World Pizza Championship.









World Pizza Championship - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Walking the doggos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Comes down to how good Sapp is at protecting your wallet when the Mrs finds out.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I can protect your wallet to a degree, but from the Mrs. from a physical standpoint? You're on your own.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@5959HH get your new Filson catalog?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> @5959HH get your new Filson catalog?
> View attachment 15542689


It's really something. The photography is incredible.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It's really something. The photography is incredible.


Stories too

Ever see Denali?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Stories too
> 
> Ever see Denali?
> View attachment 15542731


Only from the air. I've been waiting to get back to Alaska forever. When I was younger I spent a good bit of time working in the Aleutians, but only had an afternoon off here and there to explore.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Only from the air. I've been waiting to get back to Alaska forever. When I was younger I spent a good bit of time working in the Aleutians, but only had an afternoon off here and there to explore.


Took that pic from boat..the Mahay mentioned in the catalog. Only been once, was the 50th state I went to. Always figured on going back.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pass.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> @5959HH get your new Filson catalog?
> View attachment 15542689











Affirmative


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Took that pic from boat..the Mahay mentioned in the catalog. Only been once, was the 50th state I went to. Always figured on going back.


It's worth every minute you can get. I need to go dig through my old pictures. A few were in places you can't really get to anymore.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Pass.


Not horrible, although a field watch without lume is unusual. I'd still prefer Hamilton.

ETA: Maybe that black substance on the hands is lume, but I'd still want lumed numerals.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So Gevril makes a great batman homage and a Black Bay homage both in 43mm. Great looking quality and specs. But they almost say Gerbil on the dial and they are incredibly expensive for a plus sized homage. I just can’t get a break brothers. I want both that don’t say gerbil at homage prices. 

The watch world is an imperfect place. I’m just appreciative that Panerai is still around. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Not horrible, although a field watch without lume is unusual. I'd still prefer Hamilton.
> 
> ETA: Maybe that black substance on the hands is lume, but I'd still want lumed numerals.


The hands and numerals are lumed. It's just too small. Only 30m of water resistance and those lugs are too long and look like rabbit ears. The box that it came in was nicer than the watch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> The hands and numerals are lumed. It's just too small. Only 30m of water resistance and those lugs are too long and look like rabbit ears. The box that it came in was nicer than the watch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> So Gevril makes a great batman homage and a Black Bay homage both in 43mm. Great looking quality and specs. But they almost say Gerbil on the dial and they are incredibly expensive for a plus sized homage. I just can't get a break brothers. I want both that don't say gerbil at homage prices.
> 
> The watch world is an imperfect place. I'm just appreciative that Panerai is still around.
> 
> ...


I have been thinking of Panerai a lot lately maybe I should not but I have . My new neighbor from SoCal exiting the state for reasons that will remain classified was wearing a Panerai but the guy is huge , but it looked great. Looked like a carbon fiber case but didn't ask ...once I get to know him more I shall enquire


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> *I have been thinking of Panerai a lot lately* maybe I should not but I have . My new neighbor from SoCal exiting the state for reasons that will remain classified was wearing a Panerai but the guy is huge , but it looked great. Looked like a carbon fiber case but didn't ask ...once I get to know him more I shall enquire


stop


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> stop


That is why you are my mentor


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I have been thinking of Panerai a lot lately maybe I should not but I have . My new neighbor from SoCal exiting the state for reasons that will remain classified was wearing a Panerai but the guy is huge , but it looked great. Looked like a carbon fiber case but didn't ask ...once I get to know him more I shall enquire


I never thought I'd be a Panerai person... but the brand has grown on me. Love my Submersible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> stop



Thought about you earlier when I ran across this gem. I dig it. There's something about timex keeping it retro.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> That is why you are my mentor


He has an amazing ability to reel us back in with minimal effort. Wish he was a neighbor.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> He has an amazing ability to reel us back in with minimal effort. Wish he was a neighbor.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's quite a compliment. Thank you. Once this shyte is over, we are going to have quite a gathering.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Affirmative


#Godrey: Speaking of Filson, last week I was able to snag the last Mile Marker Cover Cloth coat in Large Long size. I already have a zip in liner for it. Great replacement for a old Filson bomber jacket that finally wore out.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> stop


Start


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I have been thinking of Panerai a lot lately maybe I should not but I have . My new neighbor from SoCal exiting the state for reasons that will remain classified was wearing a Panerai but the guy is huge , but it looked great. Looked like a carbon fiber case but didn't ask ...once I get to know him more I shall enquire


If you buy a Panerai definitely not go with a carbon case. The 574 @kiwi71 and I both bought fits well on our 6.5" wrists. If you buy a Luminor, go with a 914 like @jorgenl bought or a 915 that has small seconds at 9:00.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Pass.


It's okay. I like how the dial looks but I don't like that it's fake-dirty.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Thought about you earlier when I ran across this gem. I dig it. There's something about timex keeping it retro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a Snoopy version I hear.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> That's quite a compliment. Thank you. Once this shyte is over, we are going to have quite a gathering.


I'm in!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> It's okay. I like how the dial looks but I don't like that it's fake-dirty.


You can't fake dirty.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That's quite a compliment. Thank you. Once this shyte is over, we are going to have quite a gathering.


Hate to impose but hanging out on the back porch looking out at the fields seems like paradise for a person like me. I really miss the country man. Might have to start hunting again just to get away from civilization.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> #Godrey: Speaking of Filson, last week I was able to snag the last Mile Marker Cover Cloth coat in Large Long size. I already have a zip in liner for it. Great replacement for a old Filson bomber jacket that finally wore out.


I can't say how many times I came close to buying the charcoal Double Mackinaw. It's just too redundant with my Schott Pea Coat. (Not too mention all my other coats).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Hate to impose but hanging out on the back porch looking out at the fields seems like paradise for a person like me. I really miss the country man. Might have to start hunting again just to get away from civilization.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It is extremely peaceful. Getting tempted to build a small dwelling in our swamp field(bout 32 acres) again. Sort of a nice deer stand. Built an extension on the barn so I can do it. That would be about 1/2 mile from the house and about a mile or more on every other side from anything. Thinking out loud.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't say how many times I came close to buying the charcoal Double Mackinaw. It's just too redundant with my Schott Pea Coat. (Not too mention all my other coats).


They had some nice stuff in that catalog but don't need anything. lol


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Hate to impose but hanging out on the back porch looking out at the fields seems like paradise for a person like me. I really miss the country man. Might have to start hunting again just to get away from civilization.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry to barge into you guys thread, up late waiting for my laundry. The wife isn't so handy at it so I do my own every Tuesday.

Perfect idea friend, I don't hunt much (in reality) but I do get out with the ability and intention to hunt a couple times a week. It is an incredibly cathartic activity that allows me to commune with nature and try to shuck off some of the anxiety that is inherent in our day to day, or at least mine.

Carry on gents, you still have a great thing going here, albeit with slightly less input. Matters not....... love the read every evening.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> It is extremely peaceful. Getting tempted to build a small dwelling in our swamp field(bout 32 acres) again. Sort of a nice deer stand. Built an extension on the barn so I can do it. That would be about 1/2 mile from the house and about a mile or more on every other side from anything. Thinking out loud.


Kinda like this?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> It is extremely peaceful. Getting tempted to build a small dwelling in our swamp field(bout 32 acres) again. Sort of a nice deer stand. Built an extension on the barn so I can do it. That would be about 1/2 mile from the house and about a mile or more on every other side from anything. Thinking out loud.


My brother-in-law did that near the edge of his duck-hunting swamp in Iowa. It was based on a pole barn, but it has passive solar heating, an excellent kitchen, four bedrooms and great views. I think my two nieces spent part of their quarantine break from college out there so they wouldn't all drive each other crazy in town.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Kinda like this?
> 
> View attachment 15543013


minus the fancy roof


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> My brother-in-law did that near the edge of his duck-hunting swamp in Iowa. It was based on a pole barn, but it has passive solar heating, an excellent kitchen, four bedrooms and great views. I think my two nieces spent part of their quarantine break from college out there so they wouldn't all drive each other crazy in town.


Did think adding solar panel would be useful. Not 4 bedrooms tho more like a fold out bed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Sorry to barge into you guys thread, up late waiting for my laundry. The wife isn't so handy at it so I do my own every Tuesday.
> 
> Perfect idea friend, I don't hunt much (in reality) but I do get out with the ability and intention to hunt a couple times a week. It is an incredibly cathartic activity that allows me to commune with nature and try to shuck off some of the anxiety that is inherent in our day to day, or at least mine.
> 
> Carry on gents, you still have a great thing going here, albeit with slightly less input. Matters not....... love the read every evening.


you are always welcome... definitely not barging in.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Spunwell said:


> Sorry to barge into you guys thread, up late waiting for my laundry. The wife isn't so handy at it so I do my own every Tuesday.
> 
> Perfect idea friend, I don't hunt much (in reality) but I do get out with the ability and intention to hunt a couple times a week. It is an incredibly cathartic activity that allows me to commune with nature and try to shuck off some of the anxiety that is inherent in our day to day, or at least mine.
> 
> Carry on gents, you still have a great thing going here, albeit with slightly less input. Matters not....... love the read every evening.


Pretty classy barge-in, as far as barge-ins go.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It's worth every minute you can get. I need to go dig through my old pictures. A few were in places you can't really get to anymore.


You have pics of my wife???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't say how many times I came close to buying the charcoal Double Mackinaw. It's just too redundant with my Schott Pea Coat. (Not too mention all my other coats).


I also have the charcoal Single Mackinaw. The Double is too warm for N Texas winters.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Has anyone tried Filson's flannelette shirts?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Kinda like this?
> 
> View attachment 15543013


Jusanji?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Jusanji?


Yes! I didn't know it was a real thing as I only knew it from the movie "Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring" Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring (2003) - IMDb and I didn't know its name.

So now that you've told me, I know what to look for:









Jusanji - Floating Buddhist Temple 주산지 - Korea by bm






www.pbase.com


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I also have the charcoal Single Mackinaw. The Double is too warm for N Texas winters.


I have a lighter-weight LL Bean wool coat for that, not to mention two Pendleton wool coats and three heavy Pendleton and Woolrich shirt-jacs. And then there are down coats. No matter what happens, I will never be cold.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Shout out to all the veterans today. Thank you for your service!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Shout out to all the veterans today. Thank you for your service!


I always try to pause and remember at 11 11 11.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> Shout out to all the veterans today. Thank you for your service!












Took this photo a few years ago when we visited the USS Arizona Memorial in Pearl Harbor.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Shout out to all the veterans today. Thank you for your service!


GF

My grandfather was one of 7 brothers who served in WW2 at the same time. One of his brothers sadly was killed on the USS Intrepid.










Here's a local NJ piece about them.





__





Mancini Brothers






www.raritan-online.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> GF
> 
> My grandfather was one of 7 brothers who served in WW2 at the same time. One of his brothers sadly was killed on the USS Intrepid.
> 
> ...


Great generation for sure..much to be proud of there. Which was your grandfather?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Great generation for sure..much to be proud of there. Which was your grandfather?


The one on the far left. Anthony.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> GF
> 
> My grandfather was one of 7 brothers who served in WW2 at the same time. One of his brothers sadly was killed on the USS Intrepid.
> 
> ...


That story does them a great honor. Still have chills from reading it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> The one on the far left. Anthony.


Good looking bunch... One on right reminds me of my uncle in patton army. Still have the luger he brought home.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Veterans Day to all who have served and their families! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Good looking bunch... One on right reminds me of my uncle in patton army. Still have the luger he brought home.
> View attachment 15544004


Sharp dressed gentleman. I reckon he may have that luger somewhere under that coat.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Sharp dressed gentleman. I reckon he may have that luger somewhere under that coat.


Wish I had that hat... Think that was taken 1954 after Hazel. He had had a falling out with his daddy in 30s so he had moved to Detroit and became a cab driver. Came back to home place 1945 and story is stayed drunk for a year. Wife left him. Yada Yada. One tough mfker, Sgt. Aubrey. A great great nephew is named after him, he had no known children. 
An historic tidbit : he lived long enough to know Mrs BT couple of years before she was Mrs BT. Loved her because reminded him of his wife. He returned to Detroit after war where he lived with a woman dunno if married til his death in 1970. She sent his body home via train to be buried, sadly she did not feel comfortable coming because she was African-American.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> GF
> 
> My grandfather was one of 7 brothers who served in WW2 at the same time. One of his brothers sadly was killed on the USS Intrepid.
> 
> ...


I've been on the Intrepid numerous times for ceremonies and dinners. These two weeks would include a trip up there for the Marine Corps birthday, too. Small world.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

^^^These are all great stories about great people. It's a sad shame that at least 50% of the folks today have no f'ing clue of the price paid for them to sit on their @sses and play with their video games and phones. Rant over.


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

Mickey® said:


> It's not a cheerleader but...


lol, just got a pie from them last week. half sausage, best bar pie in jersey.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I've been on the Intrepid numerous times for ceremonies and dinners. These two weeks would include a trip up there for the Marine Corps birthday, too. Small world.


Yeah, I've been on it quite a few times having grown up just across the river.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> ^^^These are all great stories about great people. It's a sad shame that at least 50% of the folks today have no f'ing clue of the price paid for them to sit on their @sses and play with their video games and phones. Rant over.


Happened to watch this episode earlier today. It's not just random people not knowing, but sometimes the families never pass down the whole story, either:








Finding Your Roots | War Stories | Season 6 | Episode 13


Julianne Moore, Bill Hader, and Kehinde Wiley discover surprising rates.




www.pbs.org


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Happened to watch this episode earlier today. It's not just random people not knowing, but sometimes the families never pass down the whole story, either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were so many guys who never told even their families the whole story.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Good to remember Mrs BT first cousin married to my aunt, killed by sniper in Germany in last days of the war. 

Also my namesake, another Mrs BT cousin who served in Europe, still alive today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ in case I never mentioned Lmao our families have long married each other.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> ^^^These are all great stories about great people. It's a sad shame that at least 50% of the folks today have no f'ing clue of the price paid for them to sit on their @sses and play with their video games and phones. Rant over.


Well said. I was just thinking earlier today how the liberty we have today was secured by so many who gave their lives so we could be free.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yes! I didn't know it was a real thing as I only knew it from the movie "Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring" Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring (2003) - IMDb and I didn't know its name.
> 
> So now that you've told me, I know what to look for:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I went hiking in Juwangsan before I had even watched the movie, so I didn't fully appreciate it. The park is stunning actually, although quite small.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Good to remember Mrs BT first cousin married to my aunt, killed by sniper in Germany in last days of the war.
> 
> Also my namesake, another Mrs BT cousin who served in Europe, still alive today.


That's amazing. We lost the last WWII veteran in our family a couple years ago at age 95.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> There were so many guys who never told even their families the whole story.


There was that scene in _Jarhead_ during boot camp:
"Did your father serve in the Corps?"
"Yes, sir! Vietnam, sir!"
"Did he ever talk about it?"
"Just once, sir!"
"Then he wasn't LYING!"

My dad, after finally getting himself a camcorder, sat down with his dad and recorded several hours of asking him about his Air Force days, including his missions over Germany. Learned a lot of things that week.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> GF
> 
> My grandfather was one of 7 brothers who served in WW2 at the same time. One of his brothers sadly was killed on the USS Intrepid.
> 
> ...


Let's hope we see you report of newly named "Mancini Park" very soon!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Band of Brothers: Gregory Lister recalls when father, uncles served in WW II simultaneously


ALTON – Those who have watched the American epic war drama film “Saving Private Ryan,” would be interested to know that an Alton mother and father, Lu Lu and Melva Lister, once had three sons serving in the Army during World War II. The three sons were George Albert Lister, Maynard Dale Lister...




m.edglentoday.com





My great uncles Maynard, Wilson & George.

"Maynard was a part of the occupational forces in Japan and was an MP during the war trials in Japan. Maynard served as a guard for *Hideki Tojo,* who as the *Prime Minister of Japan,* was responsible for ordering the attack on *Pearl Harbor,* which started the war between Japan and the U.S. At the end of the war, Tojo was arrested and sentenced to death for Japanese war crimes by the *International Military Tribunal for the Far East.* "


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Happened to watch this episode earlier today. It's not just random people not knowing, but sometimes the families never pass down the whole story, either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting stories.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> That's amazing. We lost the last WWII veteran in our family a couple years ago at age 95.


We lost my grandfather in '07 and my wife's grandfather is in hospice as of yesterday ( he's 94-95). They both served in the Navy at Pearl Harbor at the same time. While they didn't serve together in the same unit it was a very special thing to see them converse together at our wedding. They sat and talked literally all day, when anyone came to check on them they both stopped talking and politely asked if we needed anything.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> We lost my grandfather in '07 and my wife's grandfather is in hospice as of yesterday ( he's 94-95). They both served in the Navy at Pearl Harbor at the same time. While they didn't serve together in the same unit it was a very special thing to see them converse together at our wedding. They sat and talked literally all day, when anyone came to check on them they both stopped talking and politely asked if we needed anything.


neat...sorry to hear about hospice...hope he goes easy and pain free


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Bloody warm in my neck of the woods gents. Easing the pain with a nice cold Young Henrys.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> GF
> 
> My grandfather was one of 7 brothers who served in WW2 at the same time. One of his brothers sadly was killed on the USS Intrepid.
> 
> ...


Such a well known story.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> There was that scene in _Jarhead_ during boot camp:
> "Did your father serve in the Corps?"
> "Yes, sir! Vietnam, sir!"
> "Did he ever talk about it?"
> ...


My kids started doing that with my father (he was in Korea and Nam). Never told my sisters or I anything when we're growing up but has opened up to his grandkids. So many stories, and not just war stories, are lost when someone dear passes.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Spunwell said:


> We lost my grandfather in '07 and my wife's grandfather is in hospice as of yesterday ( he's 94-95). They both served in the Navy at Pearl Harbor at the same time. While they didn't serve together in the same unit it was a very special thing to see them converse together at our wedding. They sat and talked literally all day, when anyone came to check on them they both stopped talking and politely asked if we needed anything.


Probably embarrassed to be caught talking about man jewellery 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Bloody warm in my neck of the woods gents. Easing the pain with a nice cold Young Henrys.


Enjoy the sun; I won't see much of it for the next 5 months!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

For some reason, this comes to mind. It is a very interesting story that honors an exceptional lady whose restaurant I had the privelige of visiting many times over the years. Her legacy is just one more example of how great the "greatest generstion" truly was and still is.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My kids started doing that with my father (he was in Korea and Nam). Never told my sisters or I anything when we're growing up but has opened up to his grandkids. So many stories, and not just war stories, are lost when someone dear passes.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I have a great uncle that kept a really good journal so his stories are mostly recorded (assuming those journals are still around).

My mom sat my grandfather down a few years before his death and got him to record about 90 minutes of his life experiences as well as his WW2 service.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's a "feel good" for you animal lovers out there.

A Sick Swan Is Saved After a 23-Mile Odyssey by Foot, Car and Subway


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's a "feel good" for you animal lovers out there.
> 
> A Sick Swan Is Saved After a 23-Mile Odyssey by Foot, Car and Subway


Reminded me of the Yellowstone story where a German couple rescued a bison calf that was alone. They loaded in their vehicle and took it to a ranger station.

They were very proud of themselves.

Ranger : well you committed a crime and btw the calf now has to be put down.

Bummer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> My kids started doing that with my father (he was in Korea and Nam). Never told my sisters or I anything when we're growing up but has opened up to his grandkids. So many stories, and not just war stories, are lost when someone dear passes.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Dad says that when people asked Grandpa about his "war record" (which went from WWII thru Vietnam), he'd say, "Well, we won one, lost one, and tied one."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> For some reason, this comes to mind. It is a very interesting story that honors an exceptional lady whose restaurant I had the privelige of visiting many times over the years. Her legacy is just one more example of how great the "greatest generstion" truly was and still is.


On that tangent - mainly the stories which could be told by so many from that era - director/writer Lulu Wang, who wrote her grandma's story into the movie _The Farewell_, said that if you go to a park and find an elderly Chinese person, you're all but guaranteed to hear something amazing from the Cultural Revolution. Lulu's own grandma ran away from an arranged marriage and joined the Army when she was just 14 years old; and Lulu's dad had been a diplomat to Russia for the CCP before emigrating to NYC and becoming a delivery driver.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Yesterday's rainy holiday project. A lot of punch for 70 bucks. It's a fan-designed kit that got submitted to LEGO Ideas, and it simultaneously celebrates 10 years of Ideas and 20 years of the ISS:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> On that tangent - mainly the stories which could be told by so many from that era - director/writer Lulu Wang, who wrote her grandma's story into the movie _The Farewell_, said that if you go to a park and find an elderly Chinese person, you're all but guaranteed to hear something amazing from the Cultural Revolution. Lulu's own grandma ran away from an arranged marriage and joined the Army when she was just 14 years old; and Lulu's dad had been a diplomat to Russia for the CCP before emigrating to NYC and becoming a delivery driver.


Absolutely. Who ever would've thought that Natalie worked on the original USS Nautilus project as a nuke engineer. It took me 35 years before I found out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Preferred my father in laws approach. Served in pacific fought at pileau (sic). Nothing he would talk about. But you can damn well bet he never bought anything Japanese if he knew it was.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> On that tangent - mainly the stories which could be told by so many from that era - director/writer Lulu Wang, who wrote her grandma's story into the movie _The Farewell_, said that if you go to a park and find an elderly Chinese person, you're all but guaranteed to hear something amazing from the Cultural Revolution. Lulu's own grandma ran away from an arranged marriage and joined the Army when she was just 14 years old; and Lulu's dad had been a diplomat to Russia for the CCP before emigrating to NYC and becoming a delivery driver.


When I think of elderly Chinese couples and parks I think of pictures of their kids hanging on a line and the elderly couples discussing their merits to obtain the perfect match.

Well someone's gotta do it 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yesterday's rainy holiday project. A lot of punch for 70 bucks. It's a fan-designed kit that got submitted to LEGO Ideas, and it simultaneously celebrates 10 years of Ideas and 20 years of the ISS:
> 
> View attachment 15545559


Does it tell time?

Or what does it do?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Negotiation phase on trying to buy a house. Ugh, this is the worst part of the whole process.

Well, other than actually moving.

Or hearing "oh wow, look at THIS house, it is way better and lots cheaper than this one was! " 2 months after you close


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Negotiation phase on trying to buy a house. Ugh, this is the worst part of the whole process.
> 
> Well, other than actually moving.
> 
> Or hearing "oh wow, look at THIS house, it is way better and lots cheaper than this one was! " 2 months after you close


Feel for you... Don't miss that..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rolex 124300 Blue Dial


Received a few missed calls and a text message from a local AD that the OP41 w/ Blue Dial has landed. I have no purchase history. Perhaps I am fortunate or these aren't in as high demand as previously thought? Eitherway - going to go down to get it today. Will post pics later and share my...




www.watchuseek.com





Thread making me think it's too big and crown too small.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK with "friends" helping got down to couple of timexes, a jman, Casio marlin, and explorer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So to balance that out I added this back


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> OK with "friends" helping got down to couple of timexes, a jman, Casio marlin, and explorer.


Sounds like the only other watch you'd need, just in case, ya know, you have to play "elegant" again, is a Cellini Moonphase.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> On that tangent - mainly the stories which could be told by so many from that era - director/writer Lulu Wang, who wrote her grandma's story into the movie _The Farewell_, said that if you go to a park and find an elderly Chinese person, you're all but guaranteed to hear something amazing from the Cultural Revolution. Lulu's own grandma ran away from an arranged marriage and joined the Army when she was just 14 years old; and Lulu's dad had been a diplomat to Russia for the CCP before emigrating to NYC and becoming a delivery driver.


I'm sure I'm missing something here. You are not saying it was a good thing are you?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gray day today.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Negotiation phase on trying to buy a house. Ugh, this is the worst part of the whole process.
> 
> Well, other than actually moving.
> 
> Or hearing "oh wow, look at THIS house, it is way better and lots cheaper than this one was! " 2 months after you close


In my area the pattern is one or two showings and then right after the second showing buyers start bidding. It's very common that bidding ends up between 100 to 200k by then end. It's been a sellers market for years. Recent stats show that house prices have increased on average by 11% since COVID. More people working from home and wanting more room.

Good luck with the buy.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Preferred my father in laws approach. Served in pacific fought at pileau (sic). Nothing he would talk about. But you can damn well bet he never bought anything Japanese if he knew it was.


Haha. I remember when Japanese goods were mostly frowned upon in this country. Sometimes for quality; sometimes for deeper reasons.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hope I didn't stray into politics.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Rolex 124300 Blue Dial
> 
> 
> Received a few missed calls and a text message from a local AD that the OP41 w/ Blue Dial has landed. I have no purchase history. Perhaps I am fortunate or these aren't in as high demand as previously thought? Eitherway - going to go down to get it today. Will post pics later and share my...
> ...


I think you're right. It's huge, it's like PAM-huge and it's supposed to be a casual, unobtrusive watch. But I guess it makes sense in a fashion-standout-accessory role, which would also mean it makes more sense in signal yellow or bright red.

I think the one time I've seen an OP_39_ "in the wild" was on a guy sitting on a bench at the mall. I can't confirm that it's what it was, but the case profile matched, at least. And it looked big and clunky since the 12 o'clock lugs were hanging over the edge of his wrist, letting the bracelet hang straight down.

I'm sure I'll try a 41 someday anyway. Both the OP and DJ are borderline for my 7"-ish wrist but we'll burn that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does it tell time?
> 
> Or what does it do?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It passes time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Haha. I remember when Japanese goods were mostly frowned upon in this country. Sometimes for quality; sometimes for deeper reasons.


Well I'm not going to judge someone who went through what he did.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I think you're right. It's huge, it's like PAM-huge and it's supposed to be a casual, unobtrusive watch. But I guess it makes sense in a fashion-standout-accessory role, which would also mean it makes more sense in signal yellow or bright red.
> 
> I think the one time I've seen an OP_39_ "in the wild" was on a guy sitting on a bench at the mall. I can't confirm that it's what it was, but the case profile matched, at least. And it looked big and clunky since the 12 o'clock lugs were hanging over the edge of his wrist, letting the bracelet hang straight down.
> 
> I'm sure I'll try a 41 someday anyway. Both the OP and DJ are borderline for my 7"-ish wrist but we'll burn that bridge when we get to it.


Well as you know I had couple of op39s and couple explorers and definitely not big. But I wonder if those 2 mm just pushed it over the edge.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Oops.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Gray day today.


You do know that you don't have to buy a new watch to match your shirt. There's plenty of YouTubes showing how to change the strap on a watch 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I'm sure I'm missing something here. You are not saying it was a good thing are you?


Not really, just that events that feel like only exist in books and History Channel programs were real life for people who are still around today.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Rolex 124300 Blue Dial
> 
> 
> Received a few missed calls and a text message from a local AD that the OP41 w/ Blue Dial has landed. I have no purchase history. Perhaps I am fortunate or these aren't in as high demand as previously thought? Eitherway - going to go down to get it today. Will post pics later and share my...
> ...


Hmmm. You may have something there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Not really, just that events that feel like only exist in books and History Channel programs were real life for people who are still around today.


That is very true. I like most history I read or see even if events not good. Eye witness the best.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Hmmm. You may have something there.


Check his pic with sub and speed master.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Don't think I posted much on it but Mrs BT had bunch of tests and all okay. Just some gastritis. And getting old.
Whew.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> That is very true. I like most history I read or see even if events not good. Eye witness the best.


Right, it's like we now think that veterans who fought in WWII or Korea were all old people, and it's hard to reframe them as teenagers.

My niece remembers when she came to DC to visit when she was maybe four years old, and we were walking through the Korean War Memorial downtown. The memorial has a dozen statues of soldiers, arranged as if they were walking on patrol. I was pushing her in her stroller, and paused to tell her who these statues were and how they were likely all younger than her own parents.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And raining like a mother here. An inch an hour.

Don't know if I will get out to take pics but those 8 ft deep canals are full.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Check his pic with sub and speed master.


I will not
I will not
I will not.......make a Freudian crown size comparison.
I will not!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not a pond


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Should've pursued this last time in MT


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> In my area the pattern is one or two showings and then right after the second showing buyers start bidding. It's very common that bidding ends up between 100 to 200k by then end. It's been a sellers market for years. Recent stats show that house prices have increased on average by 11% since COVID. More people working from home and wanting more room.
> 
> Good luck with the buy.


Yeah, here it is them damn cali transplants and folks trying to get that low low interest rate.

Then they see tx property taxes and whoa!!

It's like 2.2% of the assessed value in this county.!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Another delivery


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> OK with "friends" helping got down to couple of timexes, a jman, Casio marlin, and explorer.


The Fatboy is gone?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> The Fatboy is gone?


Yep... I am in a anti dive watch phase.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Yeah, here it is them damn cali transplants and folks trying to get that low low interest rate.
> 
> Then they see tx property taxes and whoa!!
> 
> It's like 2.2% of the assessed value in this county.!


So they save twice?

TX the next NC.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Reminded me of the Yellowstone story where a German couple rescued a bison calf that was alone. They loaded in their vehicle and took it to a ranger station.
> 
> They were very proud of themselves.
> 
> ...


I had read that story too. No good deed goes unpunished (sometimes).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Rolex 124300 Blue Dial
> 
> 
> Received a few missed calls and a text message from a local AD that the OP41 w/ Blue Dial has landed. I have no purchase history. Perhaps I am fortunate or these aren't in as high demand as previously thought? Eitherway - going to go down to get it today. Will post pics later and share my...
> ...


I didn't respond to the thread but think the discontinued OP39W & B maybe a better arc. I have yet to see an OP41 but was never all that impressed with the pictures.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well as you know I had couple of op39s and couple explorers and definitely not big. But I wonder if those 2 mm just pushed it over the edge.
> View attachment 15545714


#neverreadahead and +1


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I didn't respond to the thread but think the discontinued OP39W & B maybe a better arc. I have yet to see an OP41 but was never all that impressed with the pictures.


Yeah, the comparison pics of the OP41 and the DJ41 show the DJ to be the much better looking watch. The bezel looks too thin and the other dimensions seem off. Fine on the OP39, not on the bigger one.

The smooth-bezeled DJ41 is better proportioned as well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sounds like a no or NFW?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Rolex 124300 Blue Dial
> 
> 
> Received a few missed calls and a text message from a local AD that the OP41 w/ Blue Dial has landed. I have no purchase history. Perhaps I am fortunate or these aren't in as high demand as previously thought? Eitherway - going to go down to get it today. Will post pics later and share my...
> ...


It does nothing for me and I mean zero


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Gray day today.


Looks better than that Rolex OP thing


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, the comparison pics of the OP41 and the DJ41 show the DJ to be the much better looking watch. The bezel looks too thin and the other dimensions seem off. Fine on the OP39, not on the bigger one.
> 
> The smooth-bezeled DJ41 is better proportioned as well.


Sounds like what happened on the DJII in reverse.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> It does nothing for me and I mean zero


But Tiff is still ok?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But Tiff is still ok?


Yes or Mr Kermit


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tiff has been gone too long...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

So has Jenna.










A touch too much make-up and perhaps bigger muffins would be nice but ask me if I care...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For comparison, here's an older shot...










_"The trend is not your friend..."_


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> It does nothing for me and I mean zero


Does nothing for me either from the time it was introduced.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


>


Have you sized the bracelet yet?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sounds like what happened on the DJII in reverse.


I never liked the DJII either. DJ41 is very nice; it and the DJ36. Just my take on the two models, either of which fit even my scrawny, flat wrist just fine.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Have you sized the bracelet yet?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


>


How accurate is your SPB151?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> How accurate is your SPB151?


This is a SPB183. Plus 3 seconds so far.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> This is a SPB183. Plus 3 seconds so far.


I think introduced same time as the SLA043 which I almost bought this week until common sense finally prevailed. What is the difference between the SPB151 and SBP183?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I think introduced same time as the SLA043 which I almost bought this week until common sense finally prevailed. What is the difference between the SPB151 and SBP183?


Mine is the limited edition (5500 pieces which is still
Plenty) and it's all blue.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well I'm not going to judge someone who went through what he did.


My grand father would have NEVER EVER purchased anything coming from Germany for the same reasons


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> The Fatboy is gone?


Wonder where it went


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But Tiff is still ok?


I think the OP41 looks more correct in brighter colors like the red, yellow, and Tiffany blue. Big dial + big color = big fashion accessory. But it's odd in stately, "mature" tones like dark blue and black.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Wonder where it went


That's up to you to say.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> That's up to you to say.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it Sunday yet?










Wait, the Boys have a bye this week; maybe they'll go out and find a defense.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's a "feel good" for you animal lovers out there.
> 
> A Sick Swan Is Saved After a 23-Mile Odyssey by Foot, Car and Subway


I saw that one on the news last night (WNBC).

It's an interesting time of year for swans around here. The lakes are full of them. People say they're supposed to chase off the Canada Geese, but they seem to coexist very well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yep... I am in a anti dive watch phase.


👍I am currently leaning away from dive watches as well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I saw that one on the news last night (WNBC).
> 
> It's an interesting time of year for swans around here. The lakes are full of them. People say they're supposed to chase off the Canada Geese, but they seem to coexist very well.


Wonder if swans taste like geese...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> And raining like a mother here. An inch an hour.
> 
> Don't know if I will get out to take pics but those 8 ft deep canals are full.


It was like that here yesterday and the day before. I took my walk in a downpour at night. It felt good to stave off the temptation to get soft when worse weather comes along. It also gave me an excuse to dip into the bad-weather gear.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder if swans taste like geese...


Only marginally less tasty than bald eagle stew and whooping crane soup.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

qa_ii said:


> 👍I am currently leaning away from dive watches as well.


I've been chronograph crazy the last few weeks


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Red letter day here. I thought I had a bottle of single malt stashed in the closet of my gear room, but with so many of Mrs. BW's clothes in the way, my first few searches came up dry. She was switching our her summer wardrobe this afternoon, and she asked me if I knew there was a bottle of whiskey behind them. 

Sure enough, there was a Highland Park, two bottles of Glenmorangie, and a Lagavulin 16, all unopened. And here I was thinking it was time to restock.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I've been chronograph crazy the last few weeks


I feel for you. I've got six chronographs and I'm glad they won't need serviced anytime soon except for one. If I add any more, it'll only be one.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

qa_ii said:


> I feel for you. I've got six chronographs and I'm glad they won't need serviced anytime soon except for one. If I add any more, it'll only be one.


I haven't added any (caviar taste and a peanut butter wallet at the moment) but I just keep finding ones I want _lone tear_


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Pass.


Are the lugs long? One complaint I have about some longines watches.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> So Gevril makes a great batman homage and a Black Bay homage both in 43mm. Great looking quality and specs. But they almost say Gerbil on the dial and they are incredibly expensive for a plus sized homage. I just can't get a break brothers. I want both that don't say gerbil at homage prices.
> 
> The watch world is an imperfect place. I'm just appreciative that Panerai is still around.
> 
> ...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Red letter day here. I thought I had a bottle of single malt stashed in the closet of my gear room, but with so many of Mrs. BW's clothes in the way, my first few searches came up dry. She was switching our her summer wardrobe this afternoon, and she asked me if I knew there was a bottle of whiskey behind them.
> 
> Sure enough, there was a Highland Park, two bottles of Glenmorangie, and a Lagavulin 16, all unopened. And here I was thinking it was time to restock.


Godfrey.

Just checked my old passport. The two newest ones have been down there just over 20 years. The other two are a couple years older. I hope the corks aren't too dried out.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Jaguarshark said:


> Are the lugs long? One complaint I have about some longines watches.


Yes


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Should've pursued this last time in MT
> View attachment 15545753
> View attachment 15545755
> View attachment 15545758


Looks like one of those cross roads in life. Carry on and never look back.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sounds like what happened on the DJII in reverse.


I think that is due to Rolex being frugal with parts. On the bright side the oddities when produced in short runs create unicorns for collectors 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is it Sunday yet?
> 
> View attachment 15546213
> 
> ...


The way their new GB played last week he should be given a weekend off with a few of the cheerleaders. Performance should always be rewarded.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I saw that one on the news last night (WNBC).
> 
> It's an interesting time of year for swans around here. The lakes are full of them. People say they're supposed to chase off the Canada Geese, but they seem to coexist very well.


Canadian Geese are pests that should be shot on site; nothing against Canadians in general just dislike aliens.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder if swans taste like geese...


When in doubt the default answer is always "it tastes like chicken"

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Red letter day here. I thought I had a bottle of single malt stashed in the closet of my gear room, but with so many of Mrs. BW's clothes in the way, my first few searches came up dry. She was switching our her summer wardrobe this afternoon, and she asked me if I knew there was a bottle of whiskey behind them.
> 
> Sure enough, there was a Highland Park, two bottles of Glenmorangie, and a Lagavulin 16, all unopened. And here I was thinking it was time to restock.


Hmm. Never thought of hiding something in my wife's closet. I often hear, "I have nothing to wear" so maybe it IS the perfect hiding place. Genius move! Ever considered writing a book?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Canadian Geese are pests that should be shot on site; nothing against Canadians in general just dislike aliens.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That's partly why there are so many swans here. They were introduced to reduce the geese, but they're not much different from them.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I shouldn't look at watch contests. I always end up thinking that so many watches from Rolex, Omega etc look so pedestrian.









GPHG 2020: The Winning Watches


The Grand Prix d’Horlogerie de Genève (GPHG) — often called “The Oscars of Watchmaking” — just wrapped up in Geneva, and here's the complete list of winners from this year’s edition: CategoryWinnerLinkGrand PrixPiaget Altiplano Ultimate Concept ProfileInnovation PrizeParmigiani Fleurier Hijri Pe




www.watchtime.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That's partly why there are so many swans here. They were introduced to reduce the geese, but they're not much different from them.


Years ago Sweden had the bright idea to introduce a small crustacean as fish food to increase fish stocks. Turned out that the crustacean competed with young fish for the same food resource causing the fish populations to crash. Lesson learned: don't play with Mother Nature.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Years ago Sweden had the bright idea to introduce a small crustacean as fish food to increase fish stocks. Turned out that the crustacean competed with young fish for the same food resource causing the fish populations to crash. Lesson learned: don't play with Mother Nature.


Aye, aye.

Early settlers in Australia introduced the Cane Toad and rabbits which turned out to be one massive ecological disaster.

Like they didn't learn their lesson, they introduced camels here too. LOL.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Aye, aye.
> 
> Early settlers in Australia introduced the Cane Toad and rabbits which turned out to be one massive ecological disaster.
> 
> Like they didn't learn their lesson, they introduced camels here too. LOL.


My dyslexia is acting up. Did you write camel toads?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Jaguarshark said:


> Are the lugs long? One complaint I have about some longines watches.


Well its there in the name LONGines.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Well its there in the name LONGines.


That'd make for an interesting forum name Longinthejeans 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> That'd make for an interesting forum name Longinthejeans
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Lol


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Years ago Sweden had the bright idea to introduce a small crustacean as fish food to increase fish stocks. Turned out that the crustacean competed with young fish for the same food resource causing the fish populations to crash. Lesson learned: don't play with Mother Nature.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Lol


Marketed for kids


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> That'd make for an interesting forum name Longinthejeans
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Reminds me of Mr green jeans from capt kangeroo.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

All I got today. Wishing for my Silver Snoopy...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All I got today. Wishing for my Silver Snoopy...
> 
> View attachment 15546997


Me too, my AD has no information whatsoever.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I shouldn't look at watch contests. I always end up thinking that so many watches from Rolex, Omega etc look so pedestrian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grand Prix winner is 2mm thick...wtf....no way Jose. I flipped my Nomos Tangente, which I liked the look of, coz it was too thin at 6.7mm.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

^ Would feel like wearing a 5 cent coin and shoelace as a watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Grand Prix winner is 2mm thick...wtf....no way Jose. I flipped my Nomos Tangente, which I liked the look of, coz it was too thin at 6.7mm.


I was surprised that the Tudor BB Blue won the Challenge award. Can't figure that one out and it's not worth the effort trying.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All I got today. Wishing for my Silver Snoopy...
> 
> View attachment 15546997


No new news on the interwebs - the calm before the Snoopy storm.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was surprised that the Tudor BB Blue won the Challenge award. Can't figure that one out and it's not worth the effort trying.


Same for me. All the others were interesting in one way or another - both of the VC&A are a _stunning_ choices for cocktail hour - but the BB Blue was like, I dunno, a plain bagel. None of the profile descriptions say anything about why these watches were chosen, either.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rodney Dangerfield would be proud:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Unexpected/comments/jtjway


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My dyslexia is acting up. Did you write camel toads?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No, I actually typed Cane Toads.





__





Cane toads in Australia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Rodney Dangerfield would be proud:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Unexpected/comments/jtjway


GF

In case it gets removed from that sub, here's the transcript (going from memory):

GUY: "So my ex-girlfriend came out as gay, and she's seeing a girl now. That's okay, I guess, we're still friends and everything. She's still good to me, I mean, she got me this (shows his new wristwatch to the camera). But, ya know, that's not what I meant when I said 'I wanna watch'."


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Merv said:


> Grand Prix winner is 2mm thick...wtf....no way Jose. I flipped my Nomos Tangente, which I liked the look of, coz it was too thin at 6.7mm.


I'd be afraid to break it, maybe just by having it too tight on the wrist.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Still loving the JMan


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Still loving the JMan


Someone might get a look alike


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Still loving the JMan


Strap didn't make it there yet?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Someone might get a look alike


That movement is sweet looking. It's really too bad you can't wear em backwards. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Someone might get a look alike


What?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Strap didn't make it there yet?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not yet! Will post pics when I get it!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> What?!?


Not a blue dial black dial, fire blued hands and cool as balls 6498 rose gold plated ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> That movement is sweet looking. It's really too bad you can't wear em backwards. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That movement does look nice! Decent finishing. Slightly dif from mine, aside from the colour.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That movement does look nice! Decent finishing. Slightly dif from mine, aside from the colour.


Your movement is just too cool. Only blacked out movement I've seen like this.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> That movement does look nice! Decent finishing. Slightly dif from mine, aside from the colour.


It is pretty special and pricey .
Circular stripes 
Gold chattons holding jewels
Perlage under the balance
Rose gold plated 
Swan neck regulator

And so on 
Goes to show the endless possibilities
I actually like the blackened one a lot since at has purple hues and Ofrei made a handful like less than 5


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Still loving the JMan




















My JMAN with a BIG AL strap


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Best aspect of my JMAN is the Hamilton 921 movement that he serviced.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I actually like the blackened one a lot since at has purple hues and *Ofrei made a handful like less than 5*


What?? That's all??


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Canadian Geese are pests that should be shot on site; nothing against Canadians in general just dislike aliens.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood





http://imgur.com/a/jzAPan0


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My JMAN with a BIG AL strap


I really wish I had more of that material. I was only able to make two straps out of that old tool belt. The rest had holes and scars all over it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I really wish I had more of that material. I was only able to make two straps out of that old tool belt. The rest had holes and scars all over it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Old scars and defects is the basis of Micah Dirksen's Mauser straps.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

A lazy dark day.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> What?? That's all??


The movement isn't limited it is the finish


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> A lazy dark day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start working on some straps it is reasonably cheap and fun (ish) .
I am attempting canvas today, ordered some fabric and it was received yesterday so today I will try ...
I had an old one where holes were all frayed so cracked it open and I can tell you it isn't rocket science .
I think canvas will be much easier than leather...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was surprised that the Tudor BB Blue won the Challenge award. Can't figure that one out and it's not worth the effort trying.


what was the criteria? Maybe the winner is the one most challenged.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what was the criteria? Maybe the winner is the one most challenged.


No idea about the criteria. If I recall, Tudor's PO1 won last year but I don't recall the category.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Start working on some straps it is reasonably cheap and fun (ish) .
> I am attempting canvas today, ordered some fabric and it was received yesterday so today I will try ...
> I had an old one where holes were all frayed so cracked it open and I can tell you it isn't rocket science .
> I think canvas will be much easier than leather...


If my eyes were better I'd be more interested in trying to work on a movement. I'm still trying to find an inexpensive Omega pocket watch to maybe experiment on some day.

I would have thought that canvas would be more difficult to work on than leather; it'll be interesting to follow your progress.

Has the US news mentioned that some 200 US special forces are currently training with Swedish military? They must like playing in the cold and dark.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> No idea about the criteria. If I recall, Tudor's PO1 won last year but I don't recall the category.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


maybe reserved for tudor.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So I have never made a canvas strap
Here you go 
Rolled edges
Heavy duty cotton canvas 
Waxed

First try ever

















Could do a lot better on stitching but folks charging a 120 bucks for one and up is nuts


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> So I have never made a canvas strap
> Here you go
> Rolled edges
> Heavy duty cotton canvas
> ...


I think that's an excellent first run!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> I think that's an excellent first run!


Close up


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Close up


Looks great!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


I think that looks stellar! "Nice strap" (but actually, and not in the cheeky OoO way)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> So I have never made a canvas strap
> Here you go
> Rolled edges
> Heavy duty cotton canvas
> ...


Cool. Did you hand sew it or try a machine?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Cool. Did you hand sew it or try a machine?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


By hand which is why it isn't straight and if I had a machine could crank out 5 -6 a day . At the price they sell not a bad deal, prob is I work ....
To me the hardest part of strap making is cutting and getting things to go straight and the straight part is much harder on canvas since you can't really mark it much


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I got nuthin' about making straps but I do have this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I got this too.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

This arrived today...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> This arrived today...


Congrats! Wear in good health. 

I was mulling over the possibility of buying a Navitimer myself. At one stage, I wanted one ionic watch from each of the main stream brands, Breitling being one of them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats! Wear in good health.
> 
> I was mulling over the possibility of buying a Navitimer myself. At one stage, I wanted one ionic watch from each of the main stream brands, Breitling being one of them.


and then you woke up


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> This arrived today...
> 
> View attachment 15549131


Handsome for a stray. Going to adopt it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> and then you woke up


.... yes. That is true.

@Betterthere speaks the truth.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats! Wear in good health.
> 
> I was mulling over the possibility of buying a Navitimer myself. At one stage, I wanted one ionic watch from each of the main stream brands, Breitling being one of them.


I can appreciate anyone's concern over buying one of these. They're not cheap, the "novelty" could easily wear off, and some of their friends may look at it with confusion. That said, I KNOW I'll keep it permanently.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Handsome for a stray. Going to adopt it?


After I put new clothes (strap) on it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Better pics


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I will say that I think I've reached my limit on chronographs. Six should be plenty.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I will say that I think I've reached my limit on chronographs. Six should be plenty.


Do you collect chronographs?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you collect chronographs?


barely a 6 month supply


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you collect chronographs?


It sure has turned out that way, but I think that any more will have to be one in; one out.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> It sure has turned out that way, but I think that any more will have to be one in; one out.


Group shot?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> The movement isn't limited it is the finish


That's what I meant, and yeah, I think it's the coolest part of that watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Group shot?


A compromise for right now until I take my friends to Starbucks to meet Dougie's friends.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> A compromise for right now* until I take my friends to Starbucks to meet Dougie's friends.*


Oh god I forgot that episode... lol

Dare I say that the Navitimer might be the best-wearing watch of your bunch, at least IMO.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Best aspect of my JMAN is the Hamilton 921 movement that he serviced.


I agree. Beautiful movement.

@jmanlay if you ever have another one of these Hamilton USA versions available again, I'd definitely be interested. I spent a lot of years in PA and both my kids were born there.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh god I forgot that episode... lol
> 
> Dare I say that the Navitimer might be the best-wearing watch of your bunch, at least IMO.


It was epic.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I agree. Beautiful movement.
> 
> @jmanlay if you ever have another one of these Hamilton USA versions available again, I'd definitely be interested. I spent a lot of years in PA and both my kids were born there.


Let me help u


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats! Wear in good health.
> 
> I was mulling over the possibility of buying a Navitimer myself. At one stage, I wanted one ionic watch from each of the main stream brands, Breitling being one of them.


that was my first collection parameter as well. Having the one iconic model from each brand.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Let me help u


Very nice!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Very nice!


Got a movement sitting right here .....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Got a movement sitting right here .....


PM'd


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Day #2 wearing a reasonably priced watch as part of dehoard (like detox)... Very satisfying. Wore it while welding a potato rake trying to clean out canal. Thanks you mfker fire ants for the help.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Got a movement sitting right here .....


Is it an eta 2892 with a Soprod?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Day #2 wearing a reasonably priced watch as part of dehoard (like detox)... Very satisfying. Wore it while welding a potato rake trying to clean out canal. Thanks you mfker fire ants for the help.
> View attachment 15549298


I'm on a little weekend trip and wearing this, my go to, low profile travel watch. Very similar to yours but with the bead blasted matte case.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm on a little weekend trip and wearing this, my go to, low profile travel watch. Very similar to yours but with the bead blasted matte case.


Yeah they just kind of work you know. Was trying to remember where that leather strap I had came from. It's 115mm/75mm "waterproof" leather and I can wear it with just the fixed keeper. Took me a while but it's HR from globalwatchbands. Hadley-Roma Oil-Tan Waterproof Leather Watch Band 20mm MS784 except for being made in China it works well with Timex or Hamilton.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Is it an eta 2892 with a Soprod?


That my good man has been a goose egg..at a reasonable price that is but the bigger issue is the bloody dial . It could be custom made but no idea if it would look good . Some companies do that and they charge a decent fee like 50 to 100 bucks but with a big date you want a good dial nicely framed not some lame thing w two holes ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> PM'd


Nice to have an old Hamilton pocket watch movement encased in a German Tourby assembly, including dial and hands. I think my Hamilton movement was built in 1946 and represents historical artwork on my wrist.

JMAN has been endowed as the official OoO watchmaker. Plus he can even attach a JMAN canvas strap that he also constructed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> Is it an eta 2892 with a Soprod?


Hamilton 917 I think.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah they just kind of work you know. Was trying to remember where that leather strap I had came from. It's 115mm/75mm "waterproof" leather and I can wear it with just the fixed keeper. Took me a while but it's HR from globalwatchbands. Hadley-Roma Oil-Tan Waterproof Leather Watch Band 20mm MS784 except for being made in China it works well with Timex or Hamilton.
> View attachment 15549359


It looks good on that strap. It's amazing how much a
I wear and enjoy this watch despite it being on the way low end, price wise, of my collection. It's really weird, with almost all my other watches, I rotate between bracelet, leather, and nato, but for some strange reason, I've only ever worn this Hamilton on a nato. I've got like 20 natos so I change the look up often, but even the matching OEM bracelet it came on is still just sitting in the box unsized. And I've got a ton of 20mm leather straps as well.

This is the only photo I have of it on the bracelet, still with the plastic:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah they just kind of work you know. Was trying to remember where that leather strap I had came from. It's 115mm/75mm "waterproof" leather and I can wear it with just the fixed keeper. Took me a while but it's HR from globalwatchbands. Hadley-Roma Oil-Tan Waterproof Leather Watch Band 20mm MS784 except for being made in China it works well with Timex or Hamilton.
> View attachment 15549359


I'm glad to see that Global Watchband gets support here. Owner Amy helped me out once with a Hadley Roma warranty issue. It had to do with a Tag Heuer style clasp that was out of tolerence. I didn't even buy it from her originally. Anyway, that's how I became a customer and why I recommend Global Watchband to folks.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats! Wear in good health.
> 
> I was mulling over the possibility of buying a Navitimer myself. At one stage, I wanted one ionic watch from each of the main stream brands, Breitling being one of them.


Which begs the question, what are the main stream brands?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Better pics


Wonder how an Omega pocket watch movement would look under the boot of a Jman special.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I will say that I think I've reached my limit on chronographs. Six should be plenty.


I'm still looking for the one that I had when I was sixteen. But buying vintage chronographs almost always comes with the added cost of a service. Which could be tricky depending on the age and parts.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Group shot?


Preferably with their clothes on 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Speaking of Hamiltons, I've been thinking about one of these from Rob at Topper, but I just haven't turned the corner. I will say that they look nicer in person but something seems odd about them in photos. Size is 42mm.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> A compromise for right now until I take my friends to Starbucks to meet Dougie's friends.
> View attachment 15549202
> View attachment 15549203
> View attachment 15549204


Easy to see why that Navitimer isn't going anywhere soon.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah they just kind of work you know. Was trying to remember where that leather strap I had came from. It's 115mm/75mm "waterproof" leather and I can wear it with just the fixed keeper. Took me a while but it's HR from globalwatchbands. Hadley-Roma Oil-Tan Waterproof Leather Watch Band 20mm MS784 except for being made in China it works well with Timex or Hamilton.
> View attachment 15549359


It looks better on the wrist than in their website pics.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Speaking of Hamiltons, I've been thinking about one of these from Rob at Topper, but I just haven't turned the corner. I will say that they look nice in person but something seems odd about them in photos. Size is 42mm.


It would have looked cleaner without the inner 12 h dial and fully lumed sword hands.

Edit: they also resolved the issue of 5 or 05 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Which begs the question, what are the main stream brands?


You will get six different answers if you ask six people what the mainstream or top brands are.










I Googled it and a site came up with this list but I don't agree with half of it.








60 Best Luxury Watch Brands to Know in 2022


We’ve researched the best luxury watch brands you should know, that have survived the test of time, quality and social clout.




www.thetrendspotter.net





My own personal list of iconic brands are:
1) Patek Philippe
2) JLC
3) Breguet
4) Rolex
5) Omega
6) Longines

Note that even AP didn't make my list....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You will get six different answers if you ask six people what the mainstream or top brands are.
> 
> View attachment 15549520
> 
> ...


I was think that it probably depends on your interests and the size of your wallet.

Currently for me it seems to be Omega x 10+n

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was think that it probably depends on your interests and the size of your wallet.
> 
> Currently for me it seems to be Omega x 10+n


Wouldn't ten Omega watches equal one Patek Philippe?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You will get six different answers if you ask six people what the mainstream or top brands are.
> 
> View attachment 15549520
> 
> ...


Not only a few would make my list.

They mention Baume & Mercier; did you see the YouTuber forecast the demise of B&M? The F guy who talks watches from Florida.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Seiko Sunday and the doggy needs his morning pee session










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wouldn't ten Omega watches equal one Patek Philippe?


Hardly and on the plus side I've never been interested in Patek. I'm not dress watch guy, and when I wear a dress I prefer to wear a vintage Omega.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hardly and on the plus side I've never been interested in Patek. I'm not dress watch guy, and when I wear a dress I prefer to wear a vintage Omega.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Neither. However, I would not say "never" since I ended up buying Rolex when I said I'll never buy one......


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ...However, I would not say "never" since I ended up buying Rolex when I said I'll never buy one......


Me too, or is it me two for saying never and buying two? The second one is the keeper, so I guess it's okay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Me too, or it me two for saying never and buying two. The second one is the keeper, so I guess it's okay.


LOL


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> That my good man has been a goose egg..at a reasonable price that is but the bigger issue is the bloody dial . It could be custom made but no idea if it would look good . Some companies do that and they charge a decent fee like 50 to 100 bucks but with a big date you want a good dial nicely framed not some lame thing w two holes ...


Dials are a pain in the butt if you want something uncommon. I've been fighting this for a while now. Like try and find a sub style dial for a 42mm field watch case. My tungsten case watch is still not close to sorted out. I need to get back on it soon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Neither. However, I would not say "never" since I ended up buying Rolex when I said I'll never buy one......


At the moment, I'm off Rolex. I was interested in the BLNR (and I'm still waiting on the calll before deciding) but when the Snoopy was released I started questioning if I could pull off a watch on a jubilee bracelet. My guess is too much bling, whereas as the Silver Snoopy is just another speedmaster with a little extra.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wouldn't ten Omega watches equal one Patek Philippe?


In price only. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I ran across this one the other day. Not for me but it's really a sharp design and the price and specs are hard to beat.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone know the cup size of these new pieces - asking for a friend.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I ran across this one the other day. Not for me but it's really a sharp design and the price and specs are hard to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The proportions of the hour markers and hands look off, but I like the sunburst blue dial.

oh, and nice strap


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So I've been hunting for a project watch for a while because I'm a really particular bastard. So what do you guys think about this? Please try and pay no mind to the brand name on the dial(planning to swap it). It's 44mm eta sapphire and under 14mm. I'm more concerned about the proportions. Bezel, chapter ring, dial size, etc. 
Rolex deep sea is entirely too thick but it's about the same size otherwise. Thoughts? 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Second dog & pee walk of the day










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> So I've been hunting for a project watch for a while because I'm a really particular bastard. So what do you guys think about this? Please try and pay no mind to the brand name on the dial(planning to swap it). It's 44mm eta sapphire and under 14mm. I'm more concerned about the proportions. Bezel, chapter ring, dial size, etc.
> Rolex deep sea is entirely too thick but it's about the same size otherwise. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a great watch to mod. 14 mm case height shouldn't be a problem for a dive watch. I'm not a fan of the rehaut with all that text.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wonder how an Omega pocket watch movement would look under the boot of a Jman special.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Depends on size but it could look great


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Anyone know the cup size of these new pieces - asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 15549588


Would have to handle them in person then I will let you know


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Dials are a pain in the butt if you want something uncommon. I've been fighting this for a while now. Like try and find a sub style dial for a 42mm field watch case. My tungsten case watch is still not close to sorted out. I need to get back on it soon.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah, I've basically been searching 3-4 months for a dial for an ETA 2892 with a Soprod tt651. Its gotten to the point where jman and I've been looking for used watches with that movement that could be modded 










I actually found a Maurice Lacroix that fit the bill (and it was even in Missouri even) but somebody bought it before I could haggled the guy down. So the search continues!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Anyone know the cup size of these new pieces - asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 15549588


Yowza!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I'm glad to see that Global Watchband gets support here. Owner Amy helped me out once with a Hadley Roma warranty issue. It had to do with a Tag Heuer style clasp that was out of tolerence. I didn't even buy it from her originally. Anyway, that's how I became a customer and why I recommend Global Watchband to folks.


Yes she is great dealer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> It looks better on the wrist than in their website pics.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


If the length fits you, it just works great. I ordered 3 more as I like to have backup supply.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Second dog & pee walk of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you came across this watch on the ground during a doggie pee walk? Did you see it first or did your dog? Was it wet when you picked it up?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> ...I ordered 3 more as I like to have backup supply.


I do the same thing, order a sustaining quantity when I find a product I like. It's a sign of being an experienced consumer and getting out in front the ridiculously fast occurring changes to products these days which usually occur just to save a company a nickel or two. I'm on my last of three or four Carhartt blanket lined jean jackets with quilt lined sleeves right now. I do, however, have a John Deere lined denim jacket in waiting in the closet but after that I need to hunt for a new item.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's not a real Sunday if the Boys aren't playing...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Anyone know the cup size of these new pieces - asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 15549588


Looks like she's excited...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's not a real Sunday if the Boys aren't playing...
> 
> View attachment 15549945


The Austin area is on my short list for retirement spots. Anyone know if there's a clear NFL favorite in Austin? Do they go more for Houston or Dallas there?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> The Austin area is on my short list for retirement spots. Anyone know if there's a clear NFL favorite in Austin? Do they go more for Houston or Dallas there?


Have no idea but since Austin is a bit of an outlier relative to other parts of TX, I wouldn't be surprised if it's the SF 49ers...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have no idea but since Austin is a bit of an outlier relative to other parts of TX, I wouldn't be surprised if it's the SF 49ers...


Lol, that's definitely possible.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

No Chiefs game today either. Soooo, the Mrs decided to finish painting the accent wall. #keeper


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Yesterday we went out to my BIL's to see his new sheep: 









Also said hello to the goats and the new great pyrenees/australian shepherd puppies!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Yesterday we went out to my BIL's to see his new sheep:
> View attachment 15550076
> 
> 
> ...


Were the sheep nervous?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have no idea but since Austin is a bit of an outlier relative to other parts of TX, I wouldn't be surprised if it's the SF 49ers...


What BSF said... Rethink that city and pick somewhere more uh Texas?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Were the sheep nervous?


I was thinking the same but then the goat picture whew


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> The Austin area is on my short list for retirement spots. Anyone know if there's a clear NFL favorite in Austin? Do they go more for Houston or Dallas there?


Nashville, forget Austin, it is like hum .....not TX


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Northwestern Arkansas is paying $10K and a mountain bike to folks willing to relocate there.








Life Works Here | Northwest Arkansas


The Northwest Arkansas Council’s Life Works Here initiative seeks to capture the attention and interest of talent from all over the country looking for a better quality of life.




findingnwa.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I was thinking the same but then the goat picture whew


Leave it to me to say the inappropriate things that others merely think.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Leave it to me to say the inappropriate things that others merely think.


Was that the British navy that ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Northwestern Arkansas is paying $10K and a mountain bike to folks willing to relocate there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty funny because a friend of mine just bought 10 acres for $11k up in northern Arkansas. Of course it's in the hills away from civilization but that's why he bought it. Arkansas has some beautiful pristine land but infrastructure is hard to find. Really pretty place though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That's pretty funny because a friend of mine just bought 10 acres for $11k up in northern Arkansas. Of course it's in the hills away from civilization but that's why he bought it. Arkansas has some beautiful pristine land but infrastructure is hard to find. Really pretty place though.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They should pay people to stay away


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


wow that stiching really good... machine?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> wow that stiching really good... machine?


Man handled


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> What BSF said... Rethink that city and pick somewhere more uh Texas?


I know I know, but it's sort of a compromise with the wife. She likes the funky, eclectic vibe and I do like the music scene there. We'll see.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Nashville, forget Austin, it is like hum .....not TX


Nashville is very cool. Been there once and had a blast. Part of the compromise with the wife is to be within a reasonable drive to Tucson where her family is, so that's getting a little too far. TN is pretty tax friendly though.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Nashville is very cool. Been there once and had a blast. Part of the compromise with the wife is to be within a reasonable drive to Tucson where her family is, so that's getting a little too far. TN is pretty tax friendly though.


Yes tax friendly and southwest is cheap  
Well if you need some tips ping me


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> The Austin area is on my short list for retirement spots. Anyone know if there's a clear NFL favorite in Austin? Do they go more for Houston or Dallas there?


Austin is an interesting city from a cultural standpoint, but there's only one major freeway going north and south, Interstate 35, and nothing going east and west. Major traffic issues there, and if I am traveling I try to avoid Austin like the plague. Plus Austin is a very BLUE city. Houston is a terrible place and DFW not much better. Waaay too many people.

However Marble Falls would be a neat place to retire and is, as I recall, is a one-hour drive away from Austin. Also Kerrville, Fredericksburg, San Marcos, New Braunfels, Georgetown and a couple of others either in or in close proximity to the Texas Hill Country. And of course South Padre Island. Maybe the best place Maryville, Tennessee. YMMV though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have no idea but since Austin is a bit of an outlier relative to other parts of TX, I wouldn't be surprised if it's the SF 49ers...


Or the Seattle Seahawks.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> What BSF said... Rethink that city and pick somewhere more uh Texas?


#neverreadahead. And I told him to avoid Houston and DFW too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Nashville, forget Austin, it is like hum .....not TX


#nra x2. Nashville maybe getting a bit too big. Definitely not Memphis. Chattanooga and Knoxville OK. But Maryville maybe best place in Tennessee to live. Gatlinburg used to be a nice place until it morphed into the worst billboard tourist trap in N America.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Austin is an interesting city from a cultural standpoint, but there's only one major freeway going north and south, Interstate 35, and nothing going east and west. Major traffic issues there, and if I am traveling I try to avoid Austin like the plague. Plus Austin is a very BLUE city. Houston is a terrible place and DFW not much better. Waaay too many people.
> 
> However Marble Falls would be a neat place to retire and is, as I recall, is a one-hour drive away from Austin. Also Kerrville, Fredericksburg, San Marcos, New Braunfels, Georgetown and a couple of others either in or in close proximity to the Texas Hill Country. And of course South Padre Island. Maybe the best place Maryville, Tennessee. YMMV though.


We are definitely considering places outside the Austin city limits, hopefully a little more space and bang for the buck. These plans are still in the very early stages. Thanks for the suggestions, making a note of those places.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I know I know, but it's sort of a compromise with the wife. She likes the funky, eclectic vibe and I do like the music scene there. We'll see.


Then you and Mrs. Kiwi71 look at Marble Falls and Georgetown.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> #nra x2. Nashville maybe getting a bit too big. Definitely not Memphis. Chattanooga and Knoxville OK. But Maryville maybe best place in Tennessee to live. Gatlinburg used to be a nice place until it morphed into the worst billboard tourist trap in N America.


I think we'd go crazy in any place too sleepy and quiet. If the house itself is in a sleepy/quiet place that's fine, but we will want to be within a reasonable drive of someplace that's got a lot of things to do, cultural, entertainment, etc.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Austin is an interesting city from a cultural standpoint, but there's only one major freeway going north and south, Interstate 35, and nothing going east and west. Major traffic issues there, and if I am traveling I try to avoid Austin like the plague. Plus Austin is a very BLUE city. Houston is a terrible place and DFW not much better. Waaay too many people.
> 
> However Marble Falls would be a neat place to retire and is, as I recall, is a one-hour drive away from Austin. Also Kerrville, Fredericksburg, San Marcos, New Braunfels, Georgetown and a couple of others either in or in close proximity to the Texas Hill Country. And of course South Padre Island. Maybe the best place Maryville, Tennessee. YMMV though.


Alpine and Marfa pretty hot these days..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> We are definitely considering places outside the Austin city limits, hopefully a little more space and bang for the buck. These plans are still in the very early stages. Thanks for the suggestions, making a note of those places.


You need to fly into Austin or San Antonio and rent a car. Then drive throughout the Texas Hill Country just to the west of Austin and extending almost to San Antonio. I failed to mention San Antonio which is a big city but probably a nicer place to live than other big cities in Texas, including Austin. At least that's what I think after living most of my life after 19 y/o in Texas.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> We are definitely considering places outside the Austin city limits, hopefully a little more space and bang for the buck. These plans are still in the very early stages. Thanks for the suggestions, making a note of those places.


Just remember as I'm sure you do... Texas is Huge... West Texas not too many people... Tucson far away.. Now Bisbee AZ might be good.. Amarillo?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I think we'd go crazy in any place too sleepy and quiet. If the house itself is in a sleepy/quiet place that's fine, but we will want to be within a reasonable drive of someplace that's got a lot of things to do, cultural, entertainment, etc.


Any number of places just to the west of the 88 mile corridor between Austin and San Antonio.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Then you and Mrs. Kiwi71 look at Marble Falls and Georgetown.


Chorus of a great song by Texas band Old 97s goes:

"And it's written all over the face of the daughter
Of the mayor of Marble Falls
When she winds up in Denton town doing the Valium waltz"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I think we'd go crazy in any place too sleepy and quiet. If the house itself is in a sleepy/quiet place that's fine, but we will want to be within a reasonable drive of someplace that's got a lot of things to do, cultural, entertainment, etc.


Yeah just not good time imo to move to a crazy big city..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Alpine and Marfa pretty hot these days..


I've thought of taking an Amtrak train from DFW to Alpine, renting a car there to visit Big Bend National Park. Wouldn't want to live though in Alpine or Marfa. Too isolated.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I've thought of taking an Amtrak train from DFW to Alpine, renting a car there to visit Big Bend National Park. Wouldn't want to live though in Alpine or Marfa. Too isolated.


Growing tho and eclectic for sure. Ft Davis if you want to get away.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Just remember as I'm sure you do... Texas is Huge... West Texas not too many people... Tucson far away.. Now Bisbee AZ might be good.. Amarillo?


Definitely not Amarillo but maybe Lubbock.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You need to fly into Austin or San Antonio and rent a car. Then drive throughout the Texas Hill Country just to the west of Austin and extending almost to San Antonio. I failed to mention San Antonio which is a big city but probably a nicer place to live than other big cities in Texas, including Austin. At least that's what I think after living most of my life after 19 y/o in Texas.


I lived in Laredo for 3 years and to be honest, after 2 or 3 visits to San Antonio I was pretty much bored with it. No offense to anyone who lives there, but it's just not for me. I visited Austin a couple times during that same time and liked it quite a bit more.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Definitely not Amarillo but maybe Lubbock.


I like the cattle auctions there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I lived in Laredo for 3 years and to be honest, after 2 or 3 visits to San Antonio I was pretty much bored with it. No offense to anyone who lives there, but it's just not for me. I visited Austin a couple times during that same time and liked it quite a bit more.


OK so why Texas? I know about the Tucson part.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah just not good time imo to move to a crazy big city..


I don't recall hearing about it, but did Austin have any of the issues that other leftist cities had this summer?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> OK so why Texas? I know about the Tucson part.


No taxes on income or retirement and a fun city.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I don't recall hearing about it, but did Austin have any of the issues that other leftist cities had this summer?


Let's don't go there to avoid trouble... Just remember when retiring one needs to think what it will be like in 10 or 20 years.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> No taxes on income or retirement and a fun city.


And driving distance to Tucson... You probably on target.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Given free rein I would choose WY but fun city dunno if our definitions would match.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> And driving distance to Tucson... You probably on target.


Also, we've thought about getting some kind of an RV and central Texas is a pretty good take off point to head out in any direction.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Also, we've thought about getting some kind of an RV and central Texas is a pretty good take off point to head out in any direction.


 central Texas is a long way from everywhere except other places in TX.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Let's don't go there to avoid trouble... Just remember when retiring one needs to think what it will be like in 10 or 20 years.


^this x 10,000.00


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Also, we've thought about getting some kind of an RV and central Texas is a pretty good take off point to head out in any direction.


Alright let me throw it out there

BOISE


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> ^this x 10,000.00


Asheville nc 1969 vs 2020


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Given free rein I would choose WY but fun city dunno if our definitions would match.


I think I've mentioned before I'd love WY as well, but too cold for the wife.

There's one other benefit of Austin I didn't mention and it's that they have pretty reasonably priced direct flights from Newark, NJ, which is my mom's airport, making visits from her pretty easy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Alright let me throw it out there
> 
> BOISE


Think has income tax?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Think has income tax?


True but it is nice yet too many CA moving in ...alright back to Nashville or WY or TX but away from Austin ...Panhandle FL ??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I think I've mentioned before I'd love WY as well, but too cold for the wife.
> 
> There's one other benefit of Austin I didn't mention and it's that they have pretty reasonably priced direct flights from Newark, NJ, which is my mom's airport, making visits from her pretty easy.


Well it's heating up ;-)

RV up for the summer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Property taxes matter too of course.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> True but it is nice yet too many CA moving in ...alright back to Nashville or WY or TX but away from Austin ...Panhandle FL ??


Remember drive to Tucson. Shame NV only has Las Vegas.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gotta love how helpful we are.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Remember drive to Tucson. Shame NV only has Las Vegas.


Flagstaff is nice 
Greenville SC is nice
Durango I dig a lot but well CO so ....
But then when getting close to family is part of the goal , well can't help Kiwi there


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Flagstaff is nice
> Greenville SC is nice
> Durango I dig a lot but well CO so ....
> But then when getting close to family is part of the goal , well can't help Kiwi there


Why I'm where I am. Course free land doesn't hurt. Don't care for nc income tax nor how much it's changed since our families arrived. But property tax here is low.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Flagstaff is nice
> Greenville SC is nice
> Durango I dig a lot but well CO so ....
> But then when getting close to family is part of the goal , well can't help Kiwi there


Jackson WY is nice course $1 million might get you a starter home or a mobile.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Should I post my pics of Chico MT again?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Why I'm where I am. Course free land doesn't hurt. Don't care for nc income tax nor how much it's changed since our families arrived. But property tax here is low.


Our new neighbors from SoCal pay over 8k a year in property tax for 1500 sqft . Mine is 2.9k for 3700 sq ft and they have NOTHING to show for .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Jackson WY is nice course $1 million might get you a starter home or a mobile.


Yeah too much ..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Our new neighbors from SoCal pay over 8k a year in property tax for 1500 sqft . Mine is 2.9k for 3700 sq ft and they have NOTHING to show for .


Ours is 2k for everything.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah too much ..


Well there's Utah. Each person needs to calculate how rates affect them. If plan to have high property value then Texas might hurt. OTH etc.. 
WY currently doesn't tax income but that may change in the future. Suspect TX going to change in not too distant future.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah too much ..


Or you could do like Kanye and buy whole dam ranch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Which begs the question, what are the main stream brands?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


those not on the side streams and the creeks.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Just a thought, Shreveport?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Or you could do like Kanye and buy whole dam ranch.


Or run for President ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Or run for President ?


*And *run for prez.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well there's Utah. Each person needs to calculate how rates affect them. If plan to have high property value then Texas might hurt. OTH etc..
> WY currently doesn't tax income but that may change in the future. Suspect TX going to change in not too distant future.


Not sure about Utah , Moab is kind of cool but ...and in the middle of absolutely nowhere


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Not sure about Utah , Moab is kind of cool but ...and in the middle of absolutely nowhere


Fun might be a reach... Course st George now thriving retirement city... Why I remember back when Dixie University about only thing there.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Alright let me throw it out there
> 
> BOISE


I've heard great things about Boise, but I think it gets a little cold for my wifey. And I don't think it meets my tax requirements. Pensions are definitely taxed there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I've heard great things about Boise, but I think it gets a little cold for my wifey. And I don't think it meets my tax requirements. Pensions are definitely taxed there.


Yep like I say we're taxed here on everything except savings bonds cashing out. But since our families chose here in 1710ish we're stuck 

Good news is they left VA.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I've heard great things about Boise, but I think it gets a little cold for my wifey. And I don't think it meets my tax requirements. Pensions are definitely taxed there.


Alright , alright then back to Nashville you are ... 
Depends on the pension too I believe many states have pensions that are exempt and not just the states that have no state income tax ...but I have no doubt the Kiwi did his research.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Alright , alright then back to Nashville you are ...
> Depends on the pension too I believe many states have pensions that are exempt and not just the states that have no state income tax ...but I have no doubt the Kiwi did his research.


True only problem with that is it encourages retirees to move there and who in hell wants to live around old people.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@BigSeikoFan see anybody you recognize?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Closer shot


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Remember drive to Tucson. Shame NV only has Las Vegas.


There's a little town right on the AZ border, Boulder City, NV. Housing prices are ridiculous.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> There's a little town right on the AZ border, Boulder City, NV. Housing prices are ridiculous.


Been there lol maybe that should be my username Beenthere


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Our new neighbors from SoCal pay over 8k a year in property tax for 1500 sqft . Mine is 2.9k for 3700 sq ft and they have NOTHING to show for .


I've had to constantly remind my wife of that when she's scanning Zillow. She'll find something she loves and I'll scroll down with her and say, but the property taxes are $8000 a year. She's finally starting to get it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Well there's Utah. Each person needs to calculate how rates affect them. If plan to have high property value then Texas might hurt. OTH etc..
> WY currently doesn't tax income but that may change in the future. Suspect TX going to change in not too distant future.


Can't like that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> True only problem with that is it encourages retirees to move there and who in hell wants to live around old people.


I will take retirees over morons that burn loot and destroy property and homeless all over ...done w that crap .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I've had to constantly remind my wife of that when she's scanning Zillow. She'll find something she loves and I'll scroll down with her and say, but the property taxes are $8000 a year. She's finally starting to get it.


And property tax is just the beginning...tax tax tax yeah no thanks


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I've had to constantly remind my wife of that when she's scanning Zillow. She'll find something she loves and I'll scroll down with her and say, but the property taxes are $8000 a year. She's finally starting to get it.


Doing your research as you are is the way to go. Best to go rent a place where you are considering for a while to be sure.

Reminded me of long as go friend who built his dream retirement home in secluded AZ. He died a month after moving in leaving his wife alone there.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Doing your research as you are is the way to go. Best to go rent a place where you are considering for a while to be sure.
> 
> Reminded me of long as go friend who built his dream retirement home in secluded AZ. He died a month after moving in leaving his wife alone there.


Giving a like to that doesn't seem right, but duly noted.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Not sure about Utah , Moab is kind of cool but ...and in the middle of absolutely nowhere


St George, UT. A little over an hour from Vegas.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ithardin said:


> St George, UT. A little over an hour from Vegas.


Agreed


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Agreed


I mentioned that back a ways. Problem is it has no soul.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I mentioned that back a ways. Problem is it has no soul.


It is cute I guess but ...
That is why I enjoy Durango but ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> It is cute I guess but ...
> That is why I enjoy Durango but ...


It's like a lot of places before they were "discovered"... Could've bought cheap back then..
Bisbee AZ and telluride Co come to mind. Ouray too.
Hot Springs SD... Glad I saw them before.
Bisbee the copper mine had just closed that year. Houses were vacant essentially free but I couldn't see the future.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> It's like a lot of places before they were "discovered"... Could've bought cheap back then..
> Bisbee AZ and telluride Co come to mind. Ouray too.
> Hot Springs SD... Glad I saw them before.
> Bisbee the copper mine had just closed that year. Houses were vacant essentially free but I couldn't see the future.


Telluride another great spot 
Never been to Bisbee


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Telluride another great spot
> Never been to Bisbee


May have missed your chance... Last time there the crazies were moving in lol. 
ATM Buffalo WY is my pick for authentic. Don't know how long it will last. And the Bighorns to the west just spectacular. You can still just drive down dirt road, unload your atv, take off and camp. 
Freedom.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> And driving distance to Tucson... You probably on target.


1000 mile drive from Dallas to Tucson. From Dallas to El Paso is 650 miles which is the route I've taken several times in the past. When driving from Dallas to LA, El Paso is the 1/2 mark there. Texas probably should be 5 states.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> central Texas is a long way from everywhere except other places in TX.


Texline (TX panhandle) to S Padre Island - 950 miles
Texarkana to El Paso - 850 miles


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I think I've mentioned before I'd love WY as well, but too cold for the wife.
> 
> There's one other benefit of Austin I didn't mention and it's that they have pretty reasonably priced direct flights from Newark, NJ, which is my mom's airport, making visits from her pretty easy.


Austin also has direct flights to London Heathrow. I'd love to live in Wyoming from May 1 to November 1 and S Padre Island November 1 to May 1 but not be on the island during college spring break.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> True but it is nice yet too many CA moving in ...alright back to Nashville or WY or TX but away from Austin ...Panhandle FL ??


I lived in Pensacola FL for 6 months January 1 to June 30 and not bad at all. Nice white sand beaches but not as warm as S Padre TX that's even farther south than Miami.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Flagstaff is nice
> Greenville SC is nice
> Durango I dig a lot but well CO so ....
> But then when getting close to family is part of the goal , well can't help Kiwi there


My take too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well there's Utah. Each person needs to calculate how rates affect them. If plan to have high property value then Texas might hurt. OTH etc..
> WY currently doesn't tax income but that may change in the future. Suspect TX going to change in not too distant future.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Just a thought, Shreveport?


Like in Louisiana? God I hope there's another Shreveport.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Like in Louisiana? God I hope there's another Shreveport.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I was thinking too close to Nola.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Like in Louisiana? God I hope there's another Shreveport.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Haha! Fair enough! ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I was thinking too close to Nola.


Oh no brother. At least Nola has scenery and good food. Shreveport is a long ways from Nola but it's a total shythole. East Texas before Houston or Dallas has a lot of quiet great little towns though. I wouldn't recommend Louisiana to anyone.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> I mentioned that back a ways. Problem is it has no soul.


As the token Mormon here I must protest  lol.

I also have a brother that lives there.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

VA Beach

Say no more

lived there for 11 years

if it was not for my business deeply enttrenched in NC and wifes love of horse farm , I would be back there by 10:00 am Tuesday 17 Nov.

had a 3 story townhouse smack bang on da beach, best ever















;00


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> As the token Mormon here I must protest  lol.
> 
> I also have a brother that lives there.


LOL you know that wasn't a Mormon stmt. Wonder how many of the new comers (I was first there in late 80s) are Mormon. Not counting your brother. Did I ever mention my face art gallery in Jackson is owned by Mormons? Dawned on me long ago as they were closed on Sunday and my invitation to have a beer was declined..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> VA Beach
> 
> Say no more
> 
> ...


Nah Wrightsville Beach.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> VA Beach
> 
> Say no more
> 
> ...


Virginia Beach nice town. Been there a couple of times. Remember the Boardwalk. Life on a NC horse farm wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Nah Wrightsville Beach.


no surf


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> no surf


Barbour vs carhartt 
Each to their own. 
We did go to VA Beach once


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> VA Beach
> 
> Say no more
> 
> ...


Va Beach is good, but probably a little far from AZ for @kiwi71. I lived in VA Beach area for almost 6 years. I lived right on 22nd St. across from 7-11. I think it's a doctor's office or something now. There sure has been change since then. The cool mom and pop places are mostly gone.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Second dog & pee walk of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the snow?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Worn for over a week now. Seiko nailed it with this reinterpretation.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Im looking at vegas for retirement.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Worn for over a week now. Seiko nailed it with this reinterpretation.


They have some at gnomon...


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Well thats a weird error....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Where's the snow?


Don't jinx us. After a cold start in early October we're having a mild November.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Woke up to 100+ posts on where is the best place to retire.

Florida panhandle. Full stop.

Next topic?


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Well thats a weird error....


At least you are handsome in the avatar!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> LOL you know that wasn't a Mormon stmt. Wonder how many of the new comers (I was first there in late 80s) are Mormon. Not counting your brother. Did I ever mention my face art gallery in Jackson is owned by Mormons? Dawned on me long ago as they were closed on Sunday and my invitation to have a beer was declined..


When I was in St. George in 1995 (I was a missionary IN Utah, (kind of like being in the army and serving at the Pentagon-lol) Many of the new move-in were Californians who realized the tiny huts they lived in back there could translate into big ole houses in "the George!" We estimated about a 50/50 mix of lds/non-lds.

When I was practicing immigration law I would go to Jackson every couple of months (oh darn, right?). We did the seasonal work visas for many of the resorts and restaurants. There's actually a couple of congregations of LDS there in the Jackson area. I remember you mentioning the gallery, I remember a steakhouse owned by a member family (kind of an upscale Ponderosa/Bonanza). I remember they had a sign: "Cattle outnumber people five to one in Wyoming, so grab a fork and lets even those odds!"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Well thats a weird error....


It is called "pulling a shark"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Im looking at vegas for retirement.


My SIL lives there in Henderson but while dry heat is better than muggy, 120 is just not my cuppa


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Woke up to 100+ posts on where is the best place to retire.
> 
> Florida panhandle. Full stop.
> 
> ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

No Alabama fans here. Strange. I’m really a fan of alabama the state. Lots of land. Lots of pristine scenery. The FL panhandle is nice too but I’ve always found it kinda ugly. The beach is nice but the rest of the panhandle is just not attractive. Central florida between tampa and Orlando is really nice though. Lots of horse ranches and rolling hills. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Woke up to 100+ posts on where is the best place to retire.
> 
> Florida panhandle. Full stop.
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to buy back my grandpa's last house in Venice, down on the gulf coast. Less than a hundred yards from the beach, so you can hear the waves from the back porch. I've heard, though, that the current owners have put it into a family trust of some kind so that it can't be sold.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Austin also has direct flights to London Heathrow. I'd love to live in Wyoming from May 1 to November 1 and S Padre Island November 1 to May 1 but not be on the island during college spring break.


Seems like a good time to meet some coeds...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Cowboys didn't lose yesterday!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Woke up to 100+ posts on where is the best place to retire.
> 
> Florida panhandle. Full stop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Retirement?

buy your own tropical island in the Philippines


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Retirement?
> 
> buy your own tropical island in the Philippines


Which one is your island?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Seems like a good time to meet some coeds...


Covid positive with a side of daddy issues please


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Is someone selling their LE Seamaster?









OMEGA > Seamaster


About OMEGA Seamaster Watches With a history that dates back to 1948, the Seamaster is Omega's oldest collection still in production today. As a result, the Seamaster is also one of the brand’s most varied collections, and is home to an eclectic assortment of models from divers like the Planet...




www.bobswatches.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


>


Reminds me of one of my father's houses after a hurricane. The lower part of the house and garage was washed away and with it a newly renovated red 1965 convertible Mustang, a yellow TR6 and a purplish Corvette.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15551752


Has it reached neovintage status?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Which one is your island?


Are you worried about having a daumant as a neighbour


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Very cool article about Taylor Swift and some old guy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

McKayla all bundled up. Was sorta chilly here today...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> Im looking at vegas for retirement.


Bro Del will be there for you. Wonder where the hell he is?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> When I was in St. George in 1995 (I was a missionary IN Utah, (kind of like being in the army and serving at the Pentagon-lol) Many of the new move-in were Californians who realized the tiny huts they lived in back there could translate into big ole houses in "the George!" We estimated about a 50/50 mix of lds/non-lds.
> 
> When I was practicing immigration law I would go to Jackson every couple of months (oh darn, right?). We did the seasonal work visas for many of the resorts and restaurants. There's actually a couple of congregations of LDS there in the Jackson area. I remember you mentioning the gallery, I remember a steakhouse owned by a member family (kind of an upscale Ponderosa/Bonanza). I remember they had a sign: "Cattle outnumber people five to one in Wyoming, so grab a fork and lets even those odds!"


Willcox gallery... Whole family is great. I've met had dinner with some. Highly recommend.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> No Alabama fans here. Strange. I'm really a fan of alabama the state. Lots of land. Lots of pristine scenery. The FL panhandle is nice too but I've always found it kinda ugly. The beach is nice but the rest of the panhandle is just not attractive. Central florida between tampa and Orlando is really nice though. Lots of horse ranches and rolling hills.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Couple of my ibm friends from Alabama. If I was able to choose anywhere for retirement, the south unlikely to be on list. Always been too hot and it's changed too much for me. Thus WY.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd be happy to buy back my grandpa's last house in Venice, down on the gulf coast. Less than a hundred yards from the beach, so you can hear the waves from the back porch. I've heard, though, that the current owners have put it into a family trust of some kind so that it can't be sold.


Sounds like my inheritance.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Cowboys didn't lose yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 15551553


Did you check out my pic? May be ahead of me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Retirement?
> 
> buy your own tropical island in the Philippines


Well one of the problems is... If you want to use Medicare.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Very cool article about Taylor Swift and some old guy.
> 
> View attachment 15552223


Double Yuck.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Very cool article about Taylor Swift and some old guy.
> 
> View attachment 15552223


I hope she's holding her breath. Paul is well into that elderly high risk group!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> McKayla all bundled up. Was sorta chilly here today...
> 
> View attachment 15552224


Did you name her after Megan Fox's character on transformers?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Did you check out my pic? May be ahead of me.


I saw and liked the closer shot. The one on the right seems promising.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Bro Del will be there for you. Wonder where the hell he is?


Busy like J71, I imagine...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Double Yuck.


HEY!!

I have spousal approval for climbing on the one on the right...!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Did you name her after Megan Fox's character on transformers?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think that was spelled Michaela. I named Mc after McKayla Maroney.










Best vaulter in the world (either sex) before Simone Biles came along.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> HEY!!
> 
> I have spousal approval for climbing on the one on the right...!


Only if didn't speak.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BT that is the pen in question I was telling you about


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is someone selling their LE Seamaster?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me (I don't see myself ever letting go of mine), but that's not a bad price vs what I've seen elsewhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Somebody's enjoying some canvas craftiness. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Somebody's enjoying some canvas craftiness.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Home this week lol
Need to do better w the tip everything else is pretty much spot on


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Home this week lol
> Need to do better w the tip everything else is pretty much spot on


Twss


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Home this week lol
> Need to do better w the tip everything else is pretty much spot on


That reminds me that we use some really heavy canvas tarps at work that color. Or close to that color. Probably not soft enough to use as a strap though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> That reminds me that we use some really heavy canvas tarps at work that color. Or close to that color. Probably not soft enough to use as a strap though.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I use 15 oz canvas


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Speaking of Hamiltons, I've been thinking about one of these from Rob at Topper, but I just haven't turned the corner. I will say that they look nicer in person but something seems odd about them in photos. Size is 42mm.


It's too big for me, but I think Hamilton has the best implementation of skeleton hands.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> It's too big for me, but I think Hamilton has the best implementation of skeleton hands.


Like the chopped up tip?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Just remember as I'm sure you do... Texas is Huge... West Texas not too many people... Tucson far away.. Now Bisbee AZ might be good.. Amarillo?


 I might be able to live in Bisbee, at least for a while. I'm worried that it's too small.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Alright let me throw it out there
> 
> BOISE


I seriously considered Boise as a retirement destination, enough so that I dragged Mrs. BW out for a week (after a week backpacking in the Sawtooths). She had a good time there, but not good enough.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Flagstaff is nice
> Greenville SC is nice
> Durango I dig a lot but well CO so ....
> But then when getting close to family is part of the goal , well can't help Kiwi there


I could definitely live in Flagstaff, but Mrs. BW doesn't like the winters there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I might be able to live in Bisbee, at least for a while. I'm worried that it's too small.


Halloween there is a hoot. I wonder how pandemic will affect choices for retirement.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ithardin said:


> St George, UT. A little over an hour from Vegas.


I haven't spent enough time yet, but it's well situated for outdoor pursuits.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Somebody's enjoying some canvas craftiness.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter












Here's a Greg Stevens more rounded tip although nothing wrong with a squared off tip too. Nice work J!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I seriously considered Boise as a retirement destination, enough so that I dragged Mrs. BW out for a week (after a week backpacking in the Sawtooths). She had a good time there, but not good enough.


Sawtooths... Rode horse up in those. McCall was town where all the river guides lived before it was discovered. What was that place I stayed... Idaho Rocky mountain ranch?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> It's like a lot of places before they were "discovered"... Could've bought cheap back then..
> Bisbee AZ and telluride Co come to mind. Ouray too.
> Hot Springs SD... Glad I saw them before.
> Bisbee the copper mine had just closed that year. Houses were vacant essentially free but I couldn't see the future.


Ouray is fun for short pieces. I have some friends and relatives there, and the San Juans are hard to beat for backcountry fun. Winters are way too long, though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Here's a Greg Stevens more rounded tip although nothing wrong with a squared off tip too. Nice work J!












#Godfrey. Greg also uses one floating 16mm keeper


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Ouray is fun for short pieces. I have some friends and relatives there, and the San Juans are hard to beat for backcountry fun. Winters are way too long, though.


You and I have crossed paths... Just didn't know it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> No Alabama fans here. Strange. I'm really a fan of alabama the state. Lots of land. Lots of pristine scenery. The FL panhandle is nice too but I've always found it kinda ugly. The beach is nice but the rest of the panhandle is just not attractive. Central florida between tampa and Orlando is really nice though. Lots of horse ranches and rolling hills.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I spent some time in Huntsville. BBQ was good, humidity was not.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Sawtooths... Rode horse up in those. McCall was town where all the river guides lived before it was discovered. What was that place I stayed... Idaho Rocky mountain ranch?


There are some good horse trails. I wish we were hiking on horse-designed grades. Apart from the Grand Canyon, I don't call anything so relentlessly steep for so long. I think the last day out, we climbed 4000 feet, even though it was a 4000 foot net downhill. Still, there's nothing like an alpine like for the soul, although some Fringed Gentian and Alpine Gentian in bloom make it even better.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Woohoo, caught up!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Well one of the problems is... If you want to use Medicare.


i guess after buying your island, you can buy a hospital in the mainland.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Has it reached neovintage status?


Not sure if it has. But one of the prettiest watches i have seen so far.

glad my sister gifted it to me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Which one is your island?


i dont own it all





__





Balesin Island: Balesin Island






www.balesin.com





got hit directly by last typhoon that passed a few days ago


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think that was spelled Michaela. I named Mc after McKayla Maroney.
> 
> View attachment 15552380
> 
> ...


Shows just how high you can vault if you're wearing a 50k Omega 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


You guys make it look easy.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I haven't spent enough time yet, but it's well situated for outdoor pursuits.


Not sure about the US, but at this rate the ones remaining after Corona won't be retiring for a few decades.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Retired Swedes seem to prefer Spain or Thailand. I’ve known a few that sold off their homes and moved to southern Spain, only to come creeping back after a few years. Most ended up living in housing surrounded by other Scandinavians, and I guess you can only enjoy so many parties and rounds of golf before it gets monotonous.

Due to advantageous “current” retirement funds many retirees travel a lot: on average 3-4 times per year (pre Covid19).


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Retired Swedes seem to prefer Spain or Thailand. I've known a few that sold off their homes and moved to southern Spain, only to come creeping back after a few years. Most ended up living in housing surrounded by other Scandinavians, and I guess you can only enjoy so many parties and rounds of golf before it gets monotonous.
> 
> Due to advantageous "current" retirement funds many retirees travel a lot: on average 3-4 times per year (pre Covid19).
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


My Swedish cousins seem to prefer Spain for vacations in the dark months. Someday I'll have to see what it's like. I was planning to visit Sweden this year and Spain the year after, but everything's still up in the air.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> My Swedish cousins seem to prefer Spain for vacations in the dark months. Someday I'll have to see what it's like. I was planning to visit Sweden this year and Spain the year after, but everything's still up in the air.


We decided on Costa Rica for our vacation in February - March as it ranked slightly higher than Cambodia and Laos due to time constraints. Europe is nice but I've seen most of it, so lately I've had more of an interest in backpacking around Southeast Asia. My wife loves to visit India and I'm more than happy to let her do that on her own (with one or two of my kids as chaperons).


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> My Swedish cousins seem to prefer *Spain* for vacations in the *dark months*. Someday I'll have to see what it's like. I was planning to visit Sweden this year and Spain the year after, but everything's still up in the air.


One of my colleagues from southern Europe has difficulties with the dark (and is bipolar) so we let him work in Spain from November to March. They've cancelled his flight so I expect he's going to be living with demons during the coming months.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

These Seiko releases are magnificent:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> It's too big for me, but I think Hamilton has the best implementation of skeleton hands.


It comes in two sized, 42mm and 46mm. I'm definitely in the 42mm group.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I might be able to live in Bisbee, at least for a while. I'm worried that it's too small.


Too easy.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> These Seiko releases are magnificent:


How big are they this time around?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> How big are they this time around?


Also too easy.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> These Seiko releases are magnificent:


Do all have ceramic bezels? Thinking of the top with what looks like a SS bezel. Also which that they integrated the crown more into the case.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, the SS bezel edition is my fave.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is sooo _not_ a Yuck.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is sooo _not_ a Yuck.


Well, then again, look at that choice of dress!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My "neovintage"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, then again, look at that choice of dress!


Every dress looks better on the floor in my car.

Just sayin'...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> No Alabama fans here. Strange. I'm really a fan of alabama the state. Lots of land. Lots of pristine scenery. The FL panhandle is nice too but I've always found it kinda ugly. The beach is nice but the rest of the panhandle is just not attractive. Central florida between tampa and Orlando is really nice though. Lots of horse ranches and rolling hills.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My wife's cousin and her husband were born and raised in Alabama. They love it there.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Brothers, I have sinned. I have purchased the Omega Seamaster reference 2561.80 . I am ashamed. 






























From me to you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> Brothers, I have sinned. I have purchased the Omega Seamaster reference 2561.80 . I am ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is sooo _not_ a Yuck.


I could do without. In fact things probably could have been better if never happened. Just saying.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Brothers, I have sinned. I have purchased the Omega Seamaster reference 2561.80 . I am ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Lord Baby *****!!!!! As I scrolled through the pictures, it just got worse. Like a snuff film or something. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Dear Lord Baby *****!!!!! As I scrolled through the pictures, it just got worse. Like a snuff film or something.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I need to be punished!

From me to you.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> My wife's cousin and her husband were born and raised in Alabama. They love it there.


I spent a hellish HS year in Montgomery playing football. Those country boys were big!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> Brothers, I have sinned. I have purchased the Omega Seamaster reference 2561.80 . I am ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I spent a hellish HS year in Montgomery playing football. Those country boys were big!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Go through there all the time ...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jmanlay said:


>


I was a bad boy.
I blame this thread for my misbehavior.

From me to you.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> One of my colleagues from southern Europe has difficulties with the dark (and is bipolar) so we let him work in Spain from November to March. They've cancelled his flight so I expect he's going to be living with demons during the coming months.


 Living too far north could be challenge, at least while I'm still working. One of my college buddies lived in Stockholm for a few years and didn't like the winter nights. I exercise mostly at night during that time of year, and I find that long walk in the cold and dark always restores my vigor.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


Finally, a meme where the lips and words match well. 😉 👍


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Brothers, I have sinned. I have purchased the Omega Seamaster reference 2561.80 . I am ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a colleague who wears one. Interesting trend in prices.










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

I paid $1,100.
With tax and shipping it was $1,219.
Came with papers, the warranty card and the warranty card holder. 
Here are some better pictures.





































It's nice, but it's not Rolex 5513 nice. Even with my Rolex's cheap C&I bracelet that's falling apart to the point that I have to put scotch tape over the rivets that are popping out, I still find my 1973 Sub far superior to this mid-90's Seamaster.

I just had to know for myself.

OoO Baby!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> I paid $1,100.
> With tax and shipping it was $1,219.
> Came with papers, the warranty card and the warranty card holder.
> Here are some better pictures.
> ...


Good price for a classic!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Bronzer today....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

My first muffaletta on incorrect bread. Refrigerate overnight. Lunch tomorrow


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Galaga said:


> These Seiko releases are magnificent:


What exactly makes them magnificent?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

6th day


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> What exactly makes them magnificent?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Bronzer today....
> 
> View attachment 15553864


I love that watch. I almost pulled the trigger on that a couple of times. Honestly, this thread made me want an Omega. I needed to know. GOD DAMM IT! I NEED TO KNOW!

OoO Baby!


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> I paid $1,100.
> With tax and shipping it was $1,219.
> Came with papers, the warranty card and the warranty card holder.
> Here are some better pictures.
> ...


Sorta like mine!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sorta like mine!


Prob worth 2600 more


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Bro Del will be there for you. Wonder where the hell he is?


Yea and Richard Mui? Wonder if the ccp shut down his freedoms


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


>


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Seiko releases be like...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Seiko releases be like...


I am done w the Seiko stuff, too big too thick too much. I look at BT's Hami less than 500 bucks cmon man, noway the Seiko is 1000 to 2000 bucks, but again all emotional


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I am done w the Seiko stuff, too big too thick too much. I look at BT's Hami less than 500 bucks cmon man, noway the Seiko is 1000 to 2000 bucks, but again all emotional


Sometimes it feels like we meaning I forgot why we meaning I liked watches.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I am done w the Seiko stuff, too big too thick too much. I look at BT's Hami less than 500 bucks cmon man, noway the Seiko is 1000 to 2000 bucks, but again all emotional


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> 6th day
> View attachment 15553890


Bro BT I just have to say your wrist shots look really good, keep them coming


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jaguarshark said:


> Yea and Richard Mui? Wonder if the ccp shut down his freedoms


.









Have just been busting my balls between things.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too easy

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Too easy
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


It is isn't it


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#godfrey

Besides, if @sportura (a.k.a. the French fry guy) had anything to say, small potatoes like myself ain't gonna make the cut.

Too much peeling, not enough meat.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Good price for a classic!!!





rjohnson56 said:


> I have a colleague who wears one. Interesting trend in prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say, this chart is very accurate. When I started looking at the Seamaster quartz in late May, early June the prices were around the $850-$1000 mark. I was undecided and still during research on them when they shot up in July and haven't really come down.
I hesitated several times to pull the trigger on various models. I thought I missed my window for the budget I had it mind. After seeing this chart I am glad I pulled the trigger when I did.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I have to say, this chart is very accurate. When I started looking at the Seamaster quartz in late May, early June the prices were around the $850-$1000 mark. I was undecided and still during research on them when they shot up in July and haven't really come down.
> I hesitated several times to pull the trigger on various models. I thought I missed my window for the budget I had it mind. After seeing this chart I am glad I pulled the trigger when I did.


Any ideas on what is behind the price increase? Expectations of the new Bond movie? Get a masculine Bond watch before the gender switch? Too many known unknowns not to mention the unknown unknowns


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Any ideas on what is behind the price increase? Expectations of the new Bond movie? Get a masculine Bond watch before the gender switch? Too many known unknowns not to mention the unknown unknowns


What I can't figure out is why the 28mm ladies version (the 2583.80 IIRC) is so damned expensive compared to the 36mm quartz. It seems to go for 1.5-2K! Scarcity?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> What I can't figure out is why the 28mm ladies version (the 2583.80 IIRC) is so damned expensive compared to the 36mm quartz. It seems to go for 1.5-2K! Scarcity?


Sometimes seems very little rhyme or reason regarding prices for some watches.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I wasn’t allowed to say anything until today, but it's now okay for me to share that I have volunteered for the Covid-19 vaccine from Pfizer. The vaccine is the one that has been developed in Russia. It is in 6 different stages and I received my first dose this morning 06:20 am, and I wanted to let you all know that it is safe snd I’m ok, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι я чувю себя немного стрно и я думю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страо. Comrades.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Made a trade deal for an AK. Happy to be getting one again.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I wasn't allowed to say anything until today, but it's now okay for me to share that I have volunteered for the Covid-19 vaccine from Pfizer. The vaccine is the one that has been developed in Russia. It is in 6 different stages and I received my first dose this morning 06:20 am, and I wanted to let you all know that it is safe snd I'm ok, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι я чувю себя немного стрно и я думю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страо. Comrades.


Keep us updated and hope you stay healthy and have no poor reactions!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Keep us updated and hope you stay healthy and have no poor reactions!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Translated to Russian, that's "Держите нас в курсе и надеемся, что вы останетесь здоровыми и у вас не будет плохой реакции !!" per Google translate.

For comrade Sap. ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a trade deal for an AK. Happy to be getting one again.


So you were forced to take an AK with vaccine. Dunno if good deal or not.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Color me confused... Never heard pzifer had anything to do with Russia Vax much less 6 stages. Let me know if you suddenly have urge to have Russian women p on u.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I wasn't allowed to say anything until today, but it's now okay for me to share that I have volunteered for the Covid-19 vaccine from Pfizer. The vaccine is the one that has been developed in Russia. It is in 6 different stages and I received my first dose this morning 06:20 am, and I wanted to let you all know that it is safe snd I'm ok, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι я чувю себя немного стрно и я думю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страо. Comrades.


Hold on tiger Pfizer isn't working w Russia on this they are working w Germany a company called Biontech nothing to do w the Ruskies and Vlad ; and it is two doses

https://www.pfizer.com/news/press-r...d-biontech-announce-vaccine-candidate-against


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Maybe he meant rabies.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Keep us updated and hope you stay healthy and have no poor reactions!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a poor reaction already! Sent it to my IT guy and he thought my phone had been hacked!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Hold on tiger Pfizer isn't working w Russia on this they are working w Germany a company called Biontech nothing to do w the Ruskies and Vlad ; and it is two doses
> 
> https://www.pfizer.com/news/press-r...d-biontech-announce-vaccine-candidate-against


And here's another!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Willard Wednesday...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Had a poor reaction already! Sent it to my IT guy and he thought my phone had been hacked!


What happened?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Any ideas on what is behind the price increase? Expectations of the new Bond movie? Get a masculine Bond watch before the gender switch? Too many known unknowns not to mention the unknown unknowns


People want a classic? What's old is new again?

How much were these watches new?

OoO Baby!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> And here's another!


What ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Either I took the vaccine and transformed into a Russian.....

Or, it was all a joke.

These are the options.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I wasn't allowed to say anything until today, but it's now okay for me to share that I have volunteered for the Covid-19 vaccine from Pfizer. The vaccine is the one that has been developed in Russia. It is in 6 different stages and I received my first dose this morning 06:20 am, and I wanted to let you all know that it is safe snd I'm ok, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι я чувю себя немного стрно и я думю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страо. Comrades.


An easy Big Like!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a trade deal for an AK. Happy to be getting one again.


An AK as in a Kalashnikov? I think that's the vaccine talking...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Until today, I read the Wall St Journal for the articles...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a trade deal for an AK. Happy to be getting one again.


AK-what? Ohhhh, an Air-King... that Cyrillic writing had me going for a sec..


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My PLTR stock going from $11ish to $18ish in a week makes me wish I'd bought a lot more.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

With the pups, earlier!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> My PLTR stock going from $11ish to $18ish in a week makes me wish I'd bought a lot more.


You gonna sell now?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You gonna sell now?


You gonna let us in on your Russian adventures?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> You gonna sell now?


Nope. I'm gonna keep buying the dips and build this position long-term.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a trade deal for an AK. Happy to be getting one again.


Congratulations and welcome back to the Exclusive Brotherhood of the Bloodhound Air-King. What did you trade for it?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Willard Wednesday...
> 
> View attachment 15555407











Me 2


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Had a poor reaction already! Sent it to my IT guy and he thought my phone had been hacked!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Either I took the vaccine and transformed into a Russian.....
> 
> Or, it was all a joke.
> 
> These are the options.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


>


Best gif of the week


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Willard Wednesday...
> 
> View attachment 15555407





5959HH said:


> Me 2


My local Seiko dealer has really been trying to sell me a Willard. You guys are really making it hard for me to resist.🙂


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Best gif of the week


Perhaps the year

OoO Baby!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Congratulations and welcome back to the Exclusive Brotherhood of the Bloodhound Air-King. What did you trade for it?


Thank you, thank you....

Traded my rarely worn not-all-original Tudor Snowflake Sub blue.

Geez, service dial, hands and bezel insert and everything goes to hell!?!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MrsBS's new laptop.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Look at that face.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Since we were discussing clothing earlier, one best kept secret I discovered is regarding belts. A couple or three years ago I discovered Hanks Belts that are made in the USA, I think in NY. I've gradually acquired several of their belts and even a couple of their wallets as well. They have a generous return policy and really make quality leather goods to the extent my Allen Edmonds and Alden belts have been stuffed into a drawer and no longer used. Their belts are far better than Filson's.
> 
> Hanks makes several very thick, heavy belts mostly designed for firearm carry that I really don't need. After some trial and error, I finally settled on their 1.5" Tuscan belts and bought both colors. For dress and even casual use I bought their 1.25" Esquire belts in all three colors. The only very heavy, thick belt I bought was their Montana Bison but only in brown. If your waist size is 36", you'd buy a size 38 Hanks belt, although for their very heavy, thick Montana Bison you might want to go up to a size 40 Hanks belt. Big Al might want one of Hank's 1.5" steel core belts if he's carrying heavy equipment on his belt, but not me. Below is their website for dress belts:
> 
> ...


Interesting to know 59; I bought a bunch of AE belts 6 years ago and really love them. Very curious to try these belts


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Look at that face.
> View attachment 15556066


Love it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Look at that face.
> View attachment 15556066


Santos L Halper?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hope you're all well OoO brethren!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Santos L Halper?


That was my suggestion. But I was outvoted. Oscar.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just leaving you with this for all the Omeagas that have been posted since my last visit


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> That was my suggestion. But I was outvoted. Oscar.


:-(


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope you're all well OoO brethren!


Hey, was wondering what you were up to. Hope all is good.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> My PLTR stock going from $11ish to $18ish in a week makes me wish I'd bought a lot more.


That's only 8 dollars and hardly enough to buy a watch strap let alone a watch 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Willard Wednesday...
> 
> View attachment 15555407


Speaking of Willlard, I watched THE movie a few days ago. Took three sittings but it was fun to watch it again after so many years. Great use of light and shadows in the filming.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS's new laptop.
> View attachment 15556006
> 
> 
> View attachment 15556013


Nice! I got my 15" MPB in 2018 and it's a powerhouse (even with the finicky keyboard), but I'm really interested in the M1 chip! I'll likely wait until the 16" MBP gets _both_ the new chip _and_ a hardware redesign.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Thank you, thank you....
> 
> Traded my rarely worn not-all-original Tudor Snowflake Sub blue.
> 
> Geez, service dial, hands and bezel insert and everything goes to hell!?!


Unless AK is actually an AK-47 I'm not sure if that's a good trade...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nice! I got my 15" MPB in 2018 and it's a powerhouse (even with the finicky keyboard), but I'm really interested in the M1 chip! I'll likely wait until the 16" MBP gets _both_ the new chip _and_ a hardware redesign.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not one to bash, but... I made the mistake of going back to Apple after a c. 15 Lenovo hiatus. Bought the first generation of the new MacPros - I know, NEVER but the first generation of anything. Long story short, I think the hard drive is the only thing that hasn't been replaced. It's a great machine and I'm sure that I'll end up buying another one in a year or so (depending on when they announce the next big revamp to avoid). Rant over.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Unless AK is actually an AK-47 I'm not sure if that's a good trade...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> View attachment 15556306


.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope you're all well OoO brethren!


About time u get back to work


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

While they were at it, should someone have told Goldie about some makeup for her hand too?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> About time u get back to work


Brother Gun, whatcha doing these days?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm guessing this is not her regular swimsuit...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting to know 59; I bought a bunch of AE belts 6 years ago and really love them. Very curious to try these belts


I mostly wear my black and brown 1.5" Tuscan belts with jeans and my 1.25" belts for casual as well as dress wear. Hanks belts are much better constructed than AE belts, and even Alden. Exceptional value. Get on their mailing list so you can buy when they offer a discount from time to time. Don't overlook Hanks medium bifold bison wallets that won't come apart like everything else on the market.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> While they were at it, should someone have told Goldie about some makeup for her hand too?
> 
> View attachment 15556455


Leprosy?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> While they were at it, should someone have told Goldie about some makeup for her hand too?
> 
> View attachment 15556455


Oh, so that's why her face looks like it's covered in drywall putty.

Wonder if anyone posted her in r/FreckledGirls/.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of Willlard, I watched THE movie a few days ago. Took three sittings but it was fun to watch it again after so many years. Great use of light and shadows in the filming.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Heard somewhere that Sweden had changed its approach to Covid. True?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Unless AK is actually an AK-47 I'm not sure if that's a good trade...


Been trying to get rid of that Tudor for a long long long time. No one wanted it. Paid CDN$6000 2 years ago, so not too bad.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Been trying to get rid of that Tudor for a long long long time. No one wanted it. Paid CDN$6000 2 years ago, so not too bad.


有價無市

I suspect that's also happening with some of the jacked up prices of Rolex stainless steel models. High asking prices, few actual buyers.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not one to bash, but... I made the mistake of going back to Apple after a c. 15 Lenovo hiatus. Bought the first generation of the new MacPros - I know, NEVER but the first generation of anything. Long story short, I think the hard drive is the only thing that hasn't been replaced. It's a great machine and I'm sure that I'll end up buying another one in a year or so (depending on when they announce the next big revamp to avoid). Rant over.


I've been using a MBP with the Touch Bar for the last year and the TB feature is really my only complaint. I am constantly accidentally either touching the escape button on the left or the Siri button in the right. If they were real keyboard keys it wouldn't be a problem but the TB is so sensitive. I'm sure it's just bad keyboard form on my part but annoying nonetheless.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I've been using a MBP with the Touch Bar for the last year and the TB feature is really my only complaint. I am constantly accidentally either touching the escape button on the left or the Siri button in the right. If they were real keyboard keys it wouldn't be a problem but the TB is so sensitive. I'm sure it's just bad keyboard form on my part but annoying nonetheless.


_shrug_ I don't mind the TB on mine (although mine is newer and has the physical Escape key), and it might just be my hand position that keeps me from accidentally touching it. My wife doesn't like it, mainly for how it takes a little longer to adjust the audio volume (press-and-slide works as a one-step adjustment, but it isn't tactile like physical keys), which is why she wanted another MB Air since they still have physical function keys.

Her 2014-era Air will be our backup machine in case my 16" MBP or her M1 Air goes down. My mid-2012 MBP isn't on the list to run Big Sur, and its HDD cable was on its way out anyway, so we sent it in for recycling and got some cash in return.

Early reports say that the M1 Macs are stupid fast, too. I don't stress my 16" at all these days, and neither does she stress her Air, but I'm looking forward to what these things can do.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nice! I got my 15" MPB in 2018 and it's a powerhouse (even with the finicky keyboard), but I'm really interested in the M1 chip! I'll likely wait until the 16" MBP gets _both_ the new chip _and_ a hardware redesign.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't care about a hardware redesign (what is there to change that would actually make it better?) but this ARM stuff is crazy. Nobody else that I know of is close to what Apple's doing. Don't forget that they've been making their own CPUs since before 2007, too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

kiwi71 said:


> I've been using a MBP with the Touch Bar for the last year and the TB feature is really my only complaint. I am constantly accidentally either touching the escape button on the left or *the Siri button in the right*. If they were real keyboard keys it wouldn't be a problem but the TB is so sensitive. I'm sure it's just bad keyboard form on my part but annoying nonetheless.


Oh yes, hitting Siri by accident is super annoying especially in the middle of zoom meetings. LOL


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Oh yes, hitting Siri by accident is super annoying especially in the middle of zoom meetings. LOL


Siri: "do you wish to browse your favorite website hornhub?"

@mav:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s in the truck!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> It's in the truck!


twss


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't care about a hardware redesign (what is there to change that would actually make it better?) but this ARM stuff is crazy. Nobody else that I know of is close to what Apple's doing. Don't forget that they've been making their own CPUs since before 2007, too.


Thinner bezels, faceID, thinner design overall (I know I'm asking a lot, but we pay the premium with Apple)

I have a feeling this will blow the Microsoft Surface Pro X and it's ARM chip out of the water.

I also just don't have the need to upgrade now since my late 2018 15" never seems to "stress" and work is basically totally PC, so my Macs are my personal devices

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

My new purchase has just arrived!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thinner bezels, faceID, thinner design overall (I know I'm asking a lot, but we pay the premium with Apple)


Eh, that's what iPads are for. And we can't have a narrower top bezel while adding a FaceID array (which is thicker depth-wise than the laptops' camera units are now, which would also mean a thicker display lid).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Eh, that's what iPads are for. And we can't have a narrower top bezel while adding a FaceID array (which is thicker depth-wise than the laptops' camera units are now, which would also mean a thicker display lid).


I have a 12.9 iPad Pro and love it. Use it more than my MBP, arguably.

That's also why I said wishful thinking; but don't think it's impossible to make the FaceID camera smaller in the years to come (or even have it inside the display - I believe there are patents pending for this, right?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have a 12.9 iPad Pro and love it. Use it more than my MBP, arguably.
> 
> That's also why I said wishful thinking; but don't think it's impossible to make the FaceID camera smaller in the years to come (or even have it inside the display - I believe there are patents pending for this, right?)


Optical physics can only be bent so far, though. The backside cameras on phones and tablets have gotten bigger over the years, and image sensors also still need to be bigger for better low-light abilities. Frontside cameras aren't any different.

Patents don't mean anything when thinking about future releases, either. They're filed to squat on ideas, many of which might not ever make it to production.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey, was wondering what you were up to. Hope all is good.


Yeah all good, just busy with life mate

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of Willlard, I watched THE movie a few days ago. Took three sittings but it was fun to watch it again after so many years. Great use of light and shadows in the filming.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Surprisingly I did as well. It's amazing how well that movie has aged

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> About time u get back to work


Hahahaha funnily enough I wasn't at work when I posted that

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Gun, whatcha doing these days?


Just life really BSF, nothing terribly interesting unfortunately

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I mostly wear my black and brown 1.5" Tuscan belts with jeans and my 1.25" belts for casual as well as dress wear. Hanks belts are much better constructed than AE belts, and even Alden. Exceptional value. Get on their mailing list so you can buy when they offer a discount from time to time. Don't overlook Hanks medium bifold bison wallets that won't come apart like everything else on the market.


Interesting, esp with Black Friday coming up and my need for a mid brown belt ;-)

Good to know about their wallets. I use a brand called Carl Fredrick (used to be opperman) whose stuff is quite good

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

59 I just had a look at Hanks belts and their stuff looks very well made. Sadly they don’t ship outside of the US 


Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 59 I just had a look at Hanks belts and their stuff looks very well made. Sadly they don't ship outside of the US
> 
> Bro of OoO


You need a friend in the US.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Optical physics can only be bent so far, though. The backside cameras on phones and tablets have gotten bigger over the years, and image sensors also still need to be bigger for better low-light abilities. Frontside cameras aren't any different.
> 
> Patents don't mean anything when thinking about future releases, either. They're filed to squat on ideas, many of which might not ever make it to production.


Not trying to argue with you, just explaining my reasoning for not buying a new MBP now and why I am waiting for a design refresh and possible new features. The issue is moot since neither you nor I really know what technology is physically possible going forward and how that technology can be implemented. Nor do we know what Apple will or will nor do.

I apologize as it seems the conversation has gotten away from us and vastly off topic. Just seems like you're trying to lecture me on the physical boundaries of technology, the futility of patents, and why what I "want" from a new MBP will never be possible, which is frankly a waste of both of our time lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not trying to argue with you, just explaining my reasoning for not buying a new MBP now and why I am waiting for a design refresh and possible new features. The issue is moot since neither you nor I really know what technology is physically possible going forward and how that technology can be implemented. Nor do we know what Apple will or will nor do.
> 
> *I apologize as it seems the conversation has gotten away from us and vastly off topic.* Just seems like you're trying to lecture me on the physical boundaries of technology, the futility of patents, and why what I "want" from a new MBP will never be possible, which is frankly a waste of both of our time lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Off topic" in SoOoO 

Yeah, I get what you're saying, that we're discussing opinions about future unknown products and veering into arguing.

If my mid-2012 were still running fine, I'd keep holding off for an M-whatever 16" MBP, too. At least the way the timeline works out now, when our old MB Air gets EOL'd, the transition to Apple Silicon should be complete and well-sorted.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> "Off topic" in SoOoO
> 
> Yeah, I get what you're saying, that we're discussing opinions about future unknown products and veering into arguing.
> 
> If my mid-2012 were still running fine, I'd keep holding off for an M-whatever 16" MBP, too. At least the way the timeline works out now, when our old MB Air gets EOL'd, the transition to Apple Silicon should be complete and well-sorted.


True true, and I apologize, I was walking and typing and now realize my own post may have come across as snarky and/or argumentative. All in good fun in SoOoO.

I do agree, I anticipate my 2018 will be running perfectly fine (and arguably still better than most of what's out there) at least until 2022/3 (absent any hardware falls or total crashes). I usually upgrade my main personal computer every 4-5 years (I had a 2013 MBP before my 2018); however, I find myself using my iPad Pro more than ever and Work just gave me a brand new Surface Book 3, which is my main work/productivity device, so the MacBookPro is pretty much just their for entertainment and as storage for my photos and videos (and some video and photo editing every once in a while).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> My new purchase has just arrived!
> View attachment 15556816


Great looking Reverso. Congratulations!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 59 I just had a look at Hanks belts and their stuff looks very well made. Sadly they don't ship outside of the US
> 
> Bro of OoO


I didn't realize they don't ship outside the US, which is a shame since their goods will outlive any human to which it's sent.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not trying to argue with you, just explaining my reasoning for not buying a new MBP now and why I am waiting for a design refresh and possible new features. The issue is moot since neither you nor I really know what technology is physically possible going forward and how that technology can be implemented. Nor do we know what Apple will or will nor do.
> 
> I apologize as it seems the conversation has gotten away from us and vastly off topic. Just seems like you're trying to lecture me on the physical boundaries of technology, the futility of patents, and why what I "want" from a new MBP will never be possible, which is frankly a waste of both of our time lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to be well versed in the subject arena and agree unless you are in the inside development arena opinions don't matter very much. There's a reason besides need my hp with flash drive from about 8 years ago is all I have. Lol couple of my friends in ibm had some of the highest patent counts and I haven't checked lately but ibm had the most patents of any company. 
I took notice when Motorola was bought mainly for the patents.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not one to bash, but... I made the mistake of going back to Apple after a c. 15 Lenovo hiatus. Bought the first generation of the new MacPros - I know, NEVER but the first generation of anything. Long story short, I think the hard drive is the only thing that hasn't been replaced. It's a great machine and I'm sure that I'll end up buying another one in a year or so (depending on when they announce the next big revamp to avoid). Rant over.


We had to get the hard drive replaced in our a few years back. It's getting turd slow again so it's about time to upgrade. Is Apple the only brand that will program poor performance into their products forcing you to upgrade? iPads iPhones and I'm sure macs. Hell I would have paid Apple to update my iPhone 6S so I could keep using it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Starting week 2.. Guess I should've set to atomic clock.. I'm guessing gains sec or 2 a day.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> True true, and I apologize, I was walking and typing and now realize my own post may have come across as snarky and/or argumentative. All in good fun in SoOoO.
> 
> I do agree, I anticipate my 2018 will be running perfectly fine (and arguably still better than most of what's out there) at least until 2022/3 (absent any hardware falls or total crashes). I usually upgrade my main personal computer every 4-5 years (I had a 2013 MBP before my 2018); however, I find myself using my iPad Pro more than ever and *Work just gave me a brand new Surface Book 3, which is my main work/productivity device,* so the MacBookPro is pretty much just their for entertainment and as storage for my photos and videos (and some video and photo editing every once in a while).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


TBH, for security's sake, I'd take ANY device if my workplace issued one, and I'd also end up using an iPad as my main personal device. I'm still amazed that we're BYOD'ing this pandemic and how it's incumbent on us to not download or upload anything sketchy. I don't think the senior leadership was anywhere near ready to consider fully remote work.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> We had to get the hard drive replaced in our a few years back. It's getting turd slow again so it's about time to upgrade. Is Apple the only brand that will program poor performance into their products forcing you to upgrade? iPads iPhones and I'm sure macs. Hell I would have paid Apple to update my iPhone 6S so I could keep using it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have been retired a decade now but I can say before then ibm did not.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> We had to get the hard drive replaced in our a few years back. It's getting turd slow again so it's about time to upgrade. Is Apple the only brand that will program poor performance into their products forcing you to upgrade? iPads iPhones and I'm sure macs. Hell I would have paid Apple to update my iPhone 6S so I could keep using it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I got the HD replaced in my 2012 MBP as a known issue free replacement, done well after the warranty had expired. The good thing was that I knew it was going out and ran backups all week, then after it got fixed (in-store, too, so we shopped and had dinner in the meantime), I plugged in my backup disk and let it restore itself like nothing had happened.

Earlier I said that it was starting to show signs of going bad this summer, too, and I would've done the same thing myself (or maybe swap it for an SSD) if it were going to be supported by the next OS. MrsBS overruled me instead, hence the new Air for her.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Great looking Reverso. Congratulations!


Thank you very much!

I apologize to you guys for not having too much time for you, but I am fighting for the best possible result in the company. Tomorrow is the last day of order fulfillment after our food fair. Maybe I can find a moment and finally read one thousand five hundred nine hundred outstanding posts ... 🤣

I hope you are all healthy as well as your families.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I apologize to you guys for not having too much time for you, but I am fighting for the best possible result in the company. Tomorrow is the last day of order fulfillment after our food fair. Maybe I can find a moment and finally read one thousand five hundred nine hundred outstanding posts ... 🤣
> 
> I hope you are all healthy as well as your families.


Go for it! Nice watch btw.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Been working on a children's book. Writing not reading. Bet getting something published is no fun but least I have someone familiar with the process. Luckily one of my artists I buy from can also illustrate.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Also I need to upgrade my Camo wardrobe. Matches pretty good I think.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Another friend of mine is losing his battle with brain cancer. Moved into hospice care yesterday. I've talked about him before here — he's had the same kind of cancer that took a mutual friend early last year.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I apologize to you guys for not having too much time for you, but I am fighting for the best possible result in the company. Tomorrow is the last day of order fulfillment after our food fair. Maybe I can find a moment and finally read one thousand five hundred nine hundred outstanding posts ...
> 
> I hope you are all healthy as well as your families.


Handle your business brother. I'm sure we will still be here when you have time again. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Another friend of mine is losing his battle with brain cancer. Moved into hospice care yesterday. I've talked about him before here - he's had the same kind of cancer that took a mutual friend early last year.


Sorry to hear. Hospice-care can be very peaceful and comforting. Hope he passes well and is surrounded by love. ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, this doesn't seem so important anymore. Anyway, here it is.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Been working on a children's book. Writing not reading. Bet getting something published is no fun but least I have someone familiar with the process. Luckily one of my artists I buy from can also illustrate.


That's awesome brother! Keep us posted with the progress. We are subscribed to Dolly's children's book club. We get a new one every month. She's an impressive woman.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Another friend of mine is losing his battle with brain cancer. Moved into hospice care yesterday. I've talked about him before here - he's had the same kind of cancer that took a mutual friend early last year.


My younger cousin had that a few years ago. She's doing great now. Keep praying and hoping for the best.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, this doesn't seem so important anymore. Anyway, here it is.


Stupid gorilla wrists of mine. If it only filled my wrist better. That's a close second favorite of mine after the batman. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Stupid gorilla wrists of mine. If it only filled my wrist better. That's a close second favorite of mine after the batman.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ok, the guy to whom I traded my Tudor, he has an 8" wrist. The Tudor is 40mm but wears smaller than the reg 5-digit sub for some reason. This is how it looks on him:









The AK would look fine in you, and look, I not gonna lie to a good Bro!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Siri: "do you wish to browse your favorite website hornhub?"
> 
> @mav:


me: Siri, let's go to page 3, section 9...

Siri:










me: no Siri, not that 3-09!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Sorry to hear. Hospice-care can be very peaceful and comforting. Hope he passes well and is surrounded by love. 🥲


He's back in his home state with family. He'll be comfortable, I'm sure.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Another friend of mine is losing his battle with brain cancer. Moved into hospice care yesterday. I've talked about him before here - he's had the same kind of cancer that took a mutual friend early last year.


So sorry to hear  hopefully he is at peace and without pain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> My younger cousin had that a few years ago. She's doing great now. Keep praying and hoping for the best.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We can hope. Our other friend was gone within a week after feeling a headache. This guy's been fighting it for almost a year and a half. We got to hang out on Labor Day weekend last year to watch some drum corps and I got to see the awesome scar on his head.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Another friend of mine is losing his battle with brain cancer. Moved into hospice care yesterday. I've talked about him before here - he's had the same kind of cancer that took a mutual friend early last year.


Tough way to go.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That's awesome brother! Keep us posted with the progress. We are subscribed to Dolly's children's book club. We get a new one every month. She's an impressive woman.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I write in my head. Will eventually write it out.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Ok, the guy to whom I traded my Tudor, he has an 8" wrist. The Tudor is 40mm but wears smaller than the reg 5-digit sub for some reason. This is how it looks on him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lately I've been digging the Black Bay a lot lately. Never tried one on. Really wanted the BBB but it just doesn't sit flat on my wrist.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Lately I've been digging the Black Bay a lot lately. Never tried one on. Really wanted the BBB but it just doesn't sit flat on my wrist.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've had Black Bays. The reg diver BBs were never more than "meh" for me. I did, however, like the BBChrono in steel that I traded away a while back. I'd do that again.

But why are we talking BB? I think the AK or the Exp2 Black should be your next watch. Or a Luminor Pam.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Tough way to go.


Yup. And he's the guy whose wife came down with early onset Alzheimer's and was put into an assisted living facility. They traveled the world together as soon as her diagnosis came in, helping to make her last memories the best they could be. Great couple with a lot of friends, but they got dealt a terrible hand.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. And he's the guy whose wife came down with early onset Alzheimer's and was put into an assisted living facility. They traveled the world together as soon as her diagnosis came in, helping to make her last memories the best they could be. Great couple with a lot of friends, but they got dealt a terrible hand.


For sure... Age?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not a good pic but this is a corn field after last week's deluge. And no we don't normally have swans.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, this doesn't seem so important anymore. Anyway, here it is.











Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Another friend of mine is losing his battle with brain cancer. Moved into hospice care yesterday. I've talked about him before here - he's had the same kind of cancer that took a mutual friend early last year.


Sorry to hear that news. Glioblastoma?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> For sure... Age?


Can't be older than 60-62, I think.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Sorry to hear that news. Glioblastoma?


Sounds correct. I remember looking up that term when our other friend succumbed to it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Can't be older than 60-62, I think.


That's so wrong.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Can't be older than 60-62, I think.


Definitely sucks.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Sorry to hear that news. Glioblastoma?


A friend at work died of it mid 30s young kids she was ok then came back to work then it came back then died, just awful stuff


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

No funerals this week. Yippee


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This year is so terrible on so many fronts.

BSi, really sorry, man.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Been working on a children's book. Writing not reading. Bet getting something published is no fun but least I have someone familiar with the process. Luckily one of my artists I buy from can also illustrate.


My Aunt wrote several children's books that were published. She never had any kids, was terrible to her nieces and nephews, AND apparently has numerous mental issues that she is medicated for. She isn't the role model I would want for my children.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> My Aunt wrote several children's books that were published. She never had any kids, was terrible to her nieces and nephews, AND apparently has numerous mental issues that she is medicated for. She isn't the role model I would want for my children.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Are you trying to tell me something?


Yes. Good luck.

OoO Baby!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Another friend of mine is losing his battle with brain cancer. Moved into hospice care yesterday. I've talked about him before here - he's had the same kind of cancer that took a mutual friend early last year.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Makita or Dewalt?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Makita or Dewalt?


For tools I prefer Dewalt.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> For tools I prefer Dewalt.


I've been getting into woodworking last few months. Bought a nice Dewalt table saw. Very nice.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I've had Black Bays. The reg diver BBs were never more than "meh" for me. I did, however, like the BBChrono in steel that I traded away a while back. I'd do that again.
> 
> But why are we talking BB? I think the AK or the Exp2 Black should be your next watch. Or a Luminor Pam.


I like the Exp2 because it's a super comfortable watch for me. Not convinced that I love it. But I might if I had time to spend with it. When I'm prepared for another purchase I'll be looking for one. It's not like I can't flip out of it if I change my mind. I also want a Luminor though. Need both. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> Makita or Dewalt?


Makita all day long. But of course dewalt is a little cheaper and more readily available for components. So let's call it a toss up unless you don't plan on expanding tools that all take the same battery pack.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> I've been getting into woodworking last few months. Bought a nice Dewalt table saw. Very nice.


Wood working is so satisfying. One day I'll build my workshop and I can really get back into more projects. I have too many tools. It's kind of ridiculous.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm slowly beginning to mass produce. I got a bunch of material just sitting there. Not sure what I'm doing with these yet but I'm making them anyways. Lol









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Wood working is so satisfying. One day I'll build my workshop and I can really get back into more projects. I have too many tools. It's kind of ridiculous.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah I've been acquiring quite a few tools lately and wife is just barely tolerating it lol. Helps that I made a nice laundry storage set up that she's very happy with. Bit different to watches where cost is often x20 and they get no benefit out of it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Yeah I've been acquiring quite a few tools lately and wife is just barely tolerating it lol. Helps that I made a nice laundry storage set up that she's very happy with. Bit different to watches where cost is often x20 and they get no benefit out of it.


Sometimes it's just nice to fondle those tools I inherited that my great grandfather and grandfather owned. Too easy I know. Like the 2 man saw my brother and I used as children. 
I will pass them on to my grandson. Just think of 6th generation to own.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Sometimes it's just nice to fondle those tools I inherited that my great grandfather and grandfather owned. Too easy I know. Like the 2 man saw my brother and I used as children.
> I will pass them on to my grandson. Just think of 6th generation to own.


I remember me and a friend used one of those to build bonfires before we were allowed to use chainsaws. We must have been about 12 or 13 and built a couple 10ft bonfires the hard way. Once we got just a little older we had 4 wheelers and chainsaws. We were big league then. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> My Aunt wrote several children's books that were published. She never had any kids, was terrible to her nieces and nephews, AND apparently has numerous mental issues that she is medicated for. She isn't the role model I would want for my children.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Oh the irony!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Heard somewhere that Sweden had changed its approach to Covid. True?


Not really. A few museums and theatres have shut down otherwise business as usual. Businesses and schools are still open. The health minister now recommends groups of < 8 for certain activities, like going to a restaurant, but that doesn't limit the total number in the restaurant, only each party. Our government does not have the legal tools needed to shut organisations down nor demand certain limits; hence recommendations.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> Makita or Dewalt?


Never owned Makita.

Have DeWalt plunge router, jigsaw, 18v Drill (died), and that gyroscopic screwdriver (love it!).

Milwaukee 18v drill and impact driver, sawzall, and radio (for the garage).

B&D circular saw - old and crappy, B&D scroll saw - crappy too.

Ridgid (Home Depot brand) compound miter saw.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> I've been getting into woodworking last few months. Bought a nice Dewalt table saw. Very nice.


Great!!! What are you making?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Surprisingly I did as well. It's amazing how well that movie has aged
> 
> Bro of OoO


Totally agree

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> Yeah I've been acquiring quite a few tools lately and wife is just barely tolerating it lol. Helps that I made a nice laundry storage set up that she's very happy with. Bit different to watches where cost is often x20 and they get no benefit out of it.


Yep. Soon as I started making things, it became tolerable. Toy chest for our first born, cubbies and bench area for the mudroom, renovated the main bathroom in our first house. Doghouse. Never got past tolerable though.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Just started watching the Fighter and The Kid podcast. Malik just got a OP that he was proud of like a week ago. Joe Koy just walked in wearing his Hulk and started bagging on Malik’s OP. Friggen hilarious. Lmao. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Great!!! What are you making?


Started off with a workbench. Watched a few YouTube videos and made one where you can fit a Mitre saw in the middle and then store it underneath and put a lid where the bench top gap was, for full length flat bench. Then garage shelves, timber rack, power tool cabinet, laundry shelves/rack.

Now I'm trying to get into a bit more refined, better finished items, with varnish etc. to put in the 'nice' rooms rather than garage, laundry etc. Starting off with a simple tissue box, to learn/play with my new router and then want to move into bigger, nicer furniture items...probably storage, bedside cabinet for my son maybe...not sure. If you develop the skills endless possibilities I guess.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> Started off with a workbench. Watched a few YouTube videos and made one where you can fit a Mitre saw in the middle and then store it underneath and put a lid where the bench top gap was, for full length flat bench. Then garage shelves, timber rack, power tool cabinet, laundry shelves/rack.
> 
> Now I'm trying to get into a bit more refined, better finished items, with varnish etc. to put in the 'nice' rooms rather than garage, laundry etc. Starting off with a simple tissue box, to learn/play with my new router and then want to move into bigger, nicer furniture items...probably storage, bedside cabinet for my son maybe...not sure. If you develop the skills endless possibilities I guess.


I keep putting off buying a router but it's kinda inevitable. I gotta make some cabinet doors for a cabinet I built soon. Got pretty much everything but the router.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not really. A few museums and theatres have shut down otherwise business as usual. Businesses and schools are still open. The health minister now recommends groups of < 8 for certain activities, like going to a restaurant, but that doesn't limit the total number in the restaurant, only each party. Our government does not have the legal tools needed to shut organisations down nor demand certain limits; hence recommendations.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


In order words the government lacks the tools to govern...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> Makita or Dewalt?


I used to own and use some Hilti tools in my job at one point in time, actually.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Merv said:


> Makita or Dewalt?


You can't go wrong with either as long as they are rated for 20 volts. For the money, they cost nothing less than 20 volts. Especially on the hammer drill.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Makita or Dewalt?


DeWalt guy myself


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Makita all day long. But of course dewalt is a little cheaper and more readily available for components. So let's call it a toss up *unless you don't plan on expanding tools that all take the same battery pack.*


How do you mean? We were close to buying a mini-stash of power tools this year thanks to MrsBS wanting to do a lot of cosmetic changes (mostly painting and staining, but we also did some light fixtures, faucets, vinyl tile, etc) and I was ready to go with DeWalt. I had very little info to go on, though, and just kinda based it on what we could buy at the PX and a friend's opinion. I also don't grasp the battery pack part of it, so I feel that I'd need to marry into a single brand no matter which I pick (and risk the battery tech changing again later and leaving my tools without power).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Started off with a workbench. Watched a few YouTube videos and made one where you can fit a Mitre saw in the middle and then store it underneath and put a lid where the bench top gap was, for full length flat bench. Then garage shelves, timber rack, power tool cabinet, laundry shelves/rack.
> 
> Now I'm trying to get into a bit more refined, better finished items, with varnish etc. to put in the 'nice' rooms rather than garage, laundry etc. Starting off with a simple tissue box, to learn/play with my new router and then want to move into bigger, nicer furniture items...probably storage, bedside cabinet for my son maybe...not sure. If you develop the skills endless possibilities I guess.


You said you were making me a watch box right ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> In order words the government lacks the tools to govern...


Please don't


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> Started off with a workbench. Watched a few YouTube videos and made one where you can fit a Mitre saw in the middle and then store it underneath and put a lid where the bench top gap was, for full length flat bench. Then garage shelves, timber rack, power tool cabinet, laundry shelves/rack.
> 
> Now I'm trying to get into a bit more refined, better finished items, with varnish etc. to put in the 'nice' rooms rather than garage, laundry etc. Starting off with a simple tissue box, to learn/play with my new router and then want to move into bigger, nicer furniture items...probably storage, bedside cabinet for my son maybe...not sure. If you develop the skills endless possibilities I guess.


I'd like to be able to get to that point. I've never had the space for it. I've got a coworker who built himself an air filtration system for his basement workshop in his townhome, so I'd have to do the same thing as long as we don't have a garage. I also would need to think of things to build - as it is, we probably have too much stuff. We want to make a wider perch for Norman, though...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I keep putting off buying a router but it's kinda inevitable. I gotta make some cabinet doors for a cabinet I built soon. Got pretty much everything but the router.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


A router is an amazing tool. Once you use it, you'll wonder how you ever lived without it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> In order words the government lacks the tools to govern...


Then again, I understand folks in the Nordic countries have much greater faith in their govts, so compliance is much less of a problem, so perhaps prescriptive laws are unnecessary.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> .... I also would need to think of things to build - as it is, we probably have too much stuff. We want to make a wider perch for Norman, though...


We put in much deeper windowsills for the cats; they really appreciated it!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Have lots of Dewalt:

2x Mitre saw
1x table saw
N x cordless drills
1x driver
1x vacuum
etc.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Three guesses on today's weather.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I remember me and a friend used one of those to build bonfires before we were allowed to use chainsaws. We must have been about 12 or 13 and built a couple 10ft bonfires the hard way. Once we got just a little older we had 4 wheelers and chainsaws. We were big league then. Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I had access to gas.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not really. A few museums and theatres have shut down otherwise business as usual. Businesses and schools are still open. The health minister now recommends groups of < 8 for certain activities, like going to a restaurant, but that doesn't limit the total number in the restaurant, only each party. Our government does not have the legal tools needed to shut organisations down nor demand certain limits; hence recommendations.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Very interesting. I was told with no link to data that your cdc equivalent had recanted and were requiring masks and such. I trust OoO members more than...

Uodste: Mrs BT just said it was on the TV news this morning the same as I was told.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> In order words the government lacks the tools to govern...


Quit tempting me to move to Sweden.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Waiting on the TV repair guy today. Samsung QLED developed a thin line of dead pixels across the entire screen. Panel has to be replaced.

It's way out of warranty but Samsung is replacing it free as a "one-time accommodation."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Please don't


Yeah you are right no politics. I was just checking the information. Sorry.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2020/11/18/sweden-coronavirus-surge-policy/


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We put in much deeper windowsills for the cats; they really appreciated it!


He used to be able to curl up and lie down on this, but he's grown in his two years with us. Now a little over 20" long stem-to-stern and he just won't fit. We're kinda lucky that he didn't get the full set of growth genes from his Maine **** half.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I had access to gas.


Gas


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Quit tempting me to move to Sweden.


She's Danish...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Gas
> View attachment 15558052


Don't you remember I invented that technique when I last Travelled to WY? And then the taste test next.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Three guesses on today's weather.
> 
> View attachment 15557961


Where's a brisk nippy breeze when you need one?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Where's a brisk nippy breeze when you need one?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Don't you remember I invented that technique when I last Travelled to WY? And then the taste test next.


I often used it to confirm that the ventilation systems on airplanes worked properly.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh the irony!


Makes you wonder about the people who write all those parenting books. Does anyone ever do background checks on them?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Very interesting. I was told with no link to data that your cdc equivalent had recanted and were requiring masks and such. I trust OoO members more than...
> 
> Uodste: Mrs BT just said it was on the TV news this morning the same as I was told.


Nope. The info now seems to be split on masks as opposed to previous information saying they didn't help. But no regulations.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nope. The info now seems to be split on masks as opposed to previous information saying they didn't help. But no regulations.


I'm been keeping an eye out for how participants in this subreddit dissect press releases. They're poking holes in a recent cochrane-dot-org study that's being quoted in Danish news right now.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/comments/jxngqw


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Then again, I understand folks in the Nordic countries have much greater faith in their govts, so compliance is much less of a problem, so perhaps prescriptive laws are unnecessary.


In other words, how the world should be


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Three guesses on today's weather.
> 
> View attachment 15557961


Attractive? Or were you going for "hot"? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> In order words the government lacks the tools to govern...


In my limited experience, formal authority seems less important in Sweden than elsewhere due to the cultural emphasis on consensus. The government seems good at leveraging peer pressure. I didn't have a visceral feel for it until the first I observed my Swedish cousins ordering dinner in a restaurant and I was planning just go ahead and pick something that appealed to me without further consultation. That was quite a shock to them.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey guys, just checking-in. Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been working 60-80hrs per week and Covid19 has been rampant in my area. 1/3 of the hospital census is Covid19. It does "seem" that less people are seriously ill with the disease. This may just be my perception, better treatments, or actual less virulence. I'm honestly not sure. I have kept myself busy with modifying my 2007 Z06. It's making 616whp now. My latest thing has been swapping out shifter knobs.....silly I know, but it's passing the time. I hope all is well with everyone and everyone is healthy.

Did I miss anything??


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice knob


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> How do you mean? We were close to buying a mini-stash of power tools this year thanks to MrsBS wanting to do a lot of cosmetic changes (mostly painting and staining, but we also did some light fixtures, faucets, vinyl tile, etc) and I was ready to go with DeWalt. I had very little info to go on, though, and just kinda based it on what we could buy at the PX and a friend's opinion. I also don't grasp the battery pack part of it, so I feel that I'd need to marry into a single brand no matter which I pick (and risk the battery tech changing again later and leaving my tools without power).


Dewalt has a ton of different tools that all run off the same battery pack. Usually makita comes in a kit with a few different tools but probably not as many different tools available.

So if I needed an impact driver and drill only, I'm going Makita just because they are better tools. 
If I would like to expand this set to unlimited cordless tools, Dewalt.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A router is an amazing tool. Once you use it, you'll wonder how you ever lived without it.


My father in law has a very nice wood shop at his house with all the fixings so router table or scroll saw I just bring it over there. I just don't want another tool and bit set in my garage. There's just too much piling up already.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> In my limited experience, formal authority seems less important in Sweden than elsewhere due to the cultural emphasis on consensus. The government seems good at leveraging peer pressure. I didn't have a visceral feel for it until the first I observed my Swedish cousins ordering dinner in a restaurant and I was planning just go ahead and pick something that appealed to me without further consultation. That was quite a shock to them.


This would be an interesting cross-cultural study: how different people order dinner.

Over and over for group dinners in Korean restaurants, we'd get a couple raw meats to be cooked on a tabletop grill, then a half-dozen or more side dishes (which are more like the array of ingredients you'd put into a well-stocked salad). I think there's also a smaller variety of meats - or maybe people are quicker to pick common choices.

At any rate, each person gets a small plate about the size of a saucer, and everyone shares everything. It's highly communal, and I think my American mom hardly got used to it during our visit to SK two years ago.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Dewalt has a ton of different tools that all run off the same battery pack. Usually makita comes in a kit with a few different tools but probably not as many different tools available.
> 
> So if I needed an impact driver and drill only, I'm going Makita just because they are better tools.
> If I would like to expand this set to unlimited cordless tools, Dewalt.
> ...


Gotcha, that makes sense to me.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys, just checking-in. Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been working 60-80hrs per week and Covid19 has been rampant in my area. 1/3 of the hospital census is Covid19. It does "seem" that less people are seriously ill with the disease. This may just be my perception, better treatments, or actual less virulence. I'm honestly not sure. I have kept myself busy with modifying my 2007 Z06. It's making 616whp now. My latest thing has been swapping out shifter knobs.....silly I know, but it's passing the time. I hope all is well with everyone and everyone is healthy.
> 
> Did I miss anything??


Hey bro glad to hear you're doing well. Shift ball is pretty insane.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys, just checking-in. Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been working 60-80hrs per week and Covid19 has been rampant in my area. 1/3 of the hospital census is Covid19. It does "seem" that less people are seriously ill with the disease. This may just be my perception, better treatments, or actual less virulence. I'm honestly not sure. I have kept myself busy with modifying my 2007 Z06. It's making 616whp now. My latest thing has been swapping out shifter knobs.....silly I know, but it's passing the time. I hope all is well with everyone and everyone is healthy.
> 
> Did I miss anything??


You let your kid in the car with a drink?!?!?! 

Good to hear you are well. The Covid stuff not so much. Carry on my friend.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Nice knob


Dude, that's not one a dude says to another dude, it's freaky....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> This would be an interesting cross-cultural study: how different people order dinner.
> 
> Over and over for group dinners in Korean restaurants, we'd get a couple raw meats to be cooked on a tabletop grill, then a half-dozen or more side dishes (which are more like the array of ingredients you'd put into a well-stocked salad). I think there's also a smaller variety of meats - or maybe people are quicker to pick common choices.
> 
> At any rate, each person gets a small plate about the size of a saucer, and everyone shares everything. It's highly communal, and I think my American mom hardly got used to it during our visit to SK two years ago.


Dang I could really use some 韓國燒 right about now...

Most Chinese share food, much like SK, unless of course when we're eating western cuisine. And I'd say 95% of the time Chinese will consult on what to order with the others.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> This would be an interesting cross-cultural study: how different people order dinner.
> 
> Over and over for group dinners in Korean restaurants, we'd get a couple raw meats to be cooked on a tabletop grill, then a half-dozen or more side dishes (which are more like the array of ingredients you'd put into a well-stocked salad). I think there's also a smaller variety of meats - or maybe people are quicker to pick common choices.
> 
> At any rate, each person gets a small plate about the size of a saucer, and everyone shares everything. It's highly communal, and I think my American mom hardly got used to it during our visit to SK two years ago.


GF

MrsBS and I, at restaurants, often order an entree that comes with a large salad and just split the whole thing. We'd usually get an extra plate to split it up. (and then we'd tip the server generously because we knew that just using a percentage of the smaller bill wasn't very kind)

I described this to a work colleague and he said, no way could he do it. Even when it's just he and his wife, they individually order what they want and practically guard their own plates from each other.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Dude, that's not one a dude says to another dude, it's freaky....


no ****


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> You let your kid in the car with a drink?!?!?!
> 
> Good to hear you are well. The Covid stuff not so much. Carry on my friend.


It's actually my drink and it is seltzer water. Lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys, just checking-in. Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been working 60-80hrs per week and Covid19 has been rampant in my area. 1/3 of the hospital census is Covid19. It does "seem" that less people are seriously ill with the disease. This may just be my perception, better treatments, or actual less virulence. I'm honestly not sure. I have kept myself busy with modifying my 2007 Z06. It's making 616whp now. My latest thing has been swapping out shifter knobs.....silly I know, but it's passing the time. I hope all is well with everyone and everyone is healthy.
> 
> Did I miss anything??


Good to know you're well despite the crazy work load.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Dang I could really use some 韓國燒 right about now...
> 
> Most Chinese share food, much like SK, unless of course when we're eating western cuisine. And I'd say 95% of the time Chinese will consult on what to order with the others.


An image search for 韓國燒 is all I needed to concur --
韓國燒


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Dude, that's not one a dude says to another dude, it's freaky....


Well, at least he's not saying he'd like to fondle it...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> MrsBS and I, at restaurants, often order an entree that comes with a large salad and just split the whole thing. We'd usually get an extra plate to split it up. (and then we'd tip the server generously because we knew that just using a percentage of the smaller bill wasn't very kind)
> 
> I described this to a work colleague and he said, no way could he do it. Even when it's just he and his wife, they individually order what they want and practically guard their own plates from each other.


Mrs BT and I usually spilt entree mainly to keep weight down.

But I wouldn't do well with communal approach to much of anything. My mindset my whole life has been individualistic. Probably worse in retirement.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT and I usually spilt entree mainly to keep weight down.
> 
> But I wouldn't do well with communal approach to much of anything. My mindset my whole life has been individualistic. Probably worse in retirement.


One thing I realized I liked about it was how nobody else could tell how much food I ate. I could eat a lot, or very little, and it just didn't matter. It's not like typical Western/American meals where everyone can see what's on your own plate - so if you clear it quickly they think you're a pig, or if you don't clear it, you hate the food.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Gotcha, that makes sense to me.


Dewalt is still great tools. When I was wrenching for a living, makita was better because the drills and drivers were more compact and powerful.

Also check out Bosch. This may be the best cordless screwdriver ever and is about 15yrs old. Still a bad arse tool.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Dude, that's not one a dude says to another dude, it's freaky....


Naw it's 2020. Guy at the urinal next to you. "Hey great looking dick bro" "thanks bro the wife loves it".

No big deal Sap. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Dude, that's not one a dude says to another dude, it's freaky....


That's why no one added a TWSS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hamilton gaining bout 2 secs a day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> This would be an interesting cross-cultural study: how different people order dinner.
> 
> Over and over for group dinners in Korean restaurants, we'd get a couple raw meats to be cooked on a tabletop grill, then a half-dozen or more side dishes (which are more like the array of ingredients you'd put into a well-stocked salad). I think there's also a smaller variety of meats - or maybe people are quicker to pick common choices.
> 
> At any rate, each person gets a small plate about the size of a saucer, and everyone shares everything. It's highly communal, and I think my American mom hardly got used to it during our visit to SK two years ago.


Course if I found there was a vegetarian at the table, I would probably order a giant steak med rare ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wow Bro dick you managed to get in fast before the lock or should I say the vanishing. Threads back but edited.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Naw it's 2020. Guy at the urinal next to you. "Hey great looking dick bro" "thanks bro the wife loves it".
> 
> No big deal Sap.
> 
> ...


Haha. Brings to mind this poster from the 70's. They used to sell it at Spencer's Gifts.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Dewalt is still great tools. When I was wrenching for a living, makita was better because the drills and drivers were more compact and powerful.
> 
> Also check out Bosch. This may be the best cordless screwdriver ever and is about 15yrs old. Still a bad arse tool.
> 
> ...


Godfrey. Really gotta recommend this 8 1/2" sliding compound miter saw also. I don't think it gets better than this thing.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Course if I found there was a vegetarian at the table, I would probably order a giant steak med rare ;-)


Uncle Roger meets a vegan (2:55)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> This would be an interesting cross-cultural study: how different people order dinner.
> 
> Over and over for group dinners in Korean restaurants, we'd get a couple raw meats to be cooked on a tabletop grill, then a half-dozen or more side dishes (which are more like the array of ingredients you'd put into a well-stocked salad). I think there's also a smaller variety of meats - or maybe people are quicker to pick common choices.
> 
> At any rate, each person gets a small plate about the size of a saucer, and everyone shares everything. It's highly communal, and I think my American mom hardly got used to it during our visit to SK two years ago.


For full context, the place this happened was at MacDonalds somewhere in NY. Even when they weren't sharing, they wanted to be in agreement about what was to be eaten.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT and I usually spilt entree mainly to keep weight down.
> 
> But I wouldn't do well with communal approach to much of anything. My mindset my whole life has been individualistic. Probably worse in retirement.


Sometimes we split. If not, we each bring home half to eat another time. Most restaurant meals are way more food than I need. Regarding almost anything outside of work, I pretty much do things how I want to. I'll go along with somebody else's plan if I like it, but rarely just for the sake of keeping with the pack.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Wow Bro dick you managed to get in fast before the lock or should I say the vanishing. Threads back but edited.


Edited yes but basically it's still asking for opinion on a fake part. I'm just surprised no one else has commented.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Did I miss anything??


One of your mod buds locked the thread. Strela would never have done that....there's a lot to be said for his 'light touch' style of moderation.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Godfrey. Really gotta recommend this 8 1/2" sliding compound miter saw also. I don't think it gets better than this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks a beauty. I bought a Ryobi one a few months ago ...cheap little 7.25 inch...and have quickly grown tired of not being able to cut a 2x4 in a single pass ....already looking to flip and upgrade to sliding version like that.

Tossing up between these two from Dewalt and Makita...



https://sydneytools.com.au/product/dewalt-dcs365n-xe-18v-xr-li-ion-cordless-184mm-7-1-4-mitre-saw-skin-only





https://sydneytools.com.au/product/makita-dls714z-36v-18v-x-2-li-ion-cordless-brushless-190mm-7-1-2-slide-compound-mitre-saw-skin-only


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

^ Don't think Dewalt is sliding saw, but cut depth is more than adequate.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> For full context, the place this happened was at MacDonalds somewhere in NY. Even when they weren't sharing, they wanted to be in agreement about what was to be eaten.


Now that's funnier. I thought the silliest joke was about showing up at a McD's and spending more than ten seconds perusing the menu.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> ^ Don't think Dewalt is sliding saw, but cut depth is more than adequate.


It's a slider. Pretty much my saw but cordless. Looks pretty great. I would recommend.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Went out with my lady friend last night. Ended the meal with Scotch. She’s just getting into whisky. She asked me to order.

I ordered and Oban (14) and a Lagavulin (hehe).












She thought the Oban was nice, but she LOVED the Lagavulin. Wow.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I picked this up at a street market. I don't know much at all about it but it's still working and brings back memories from my childhood. The loud ticking is so soothing somehow.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I picked this up at a street market. I don't know much at all about it but it's still working and brings back memories from my childhood. The loud ticking is so soothing somehow.


Any 921?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Any 921?


Unfortunately not.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Went out with my lady friend last night. Ended the meal with Scotch. She's just getting into whisky. She asked me to order.
> 
> I ordered and Oban (14) and a Lagavulin (hehe).
> 
> She thought the Oban was nice, but she LOVED the Lagavulin. Wow.


Oban 14 is arguably my favorite scotch to sip neat, at the moment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Oban 14 is arguably my favorite scotch to sip neat, at the moment!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to start keeping notes when you guys talk Scotch. I'd like to find some I like. I have a bottle of Macallan 18 but as much as I'd like to be the guy who can drink it neat, it's tough. It's probably blasphemy but I've got to add an ice cube and a little water.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Went out with my lady friend last night. Ended the meal with Scotch. She's just getting into whisky. She asked me to order.
> 
> I ordered and Oban (14) and a Lagavulin (hehe).
> 
> She thought the Oban was nice, but she LOVED the Lagavulin. Wow.


Oban and Lagavulin 16 are at the top of my list too although I settle for Ardbeg 10 most times.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I need to start keeping notes when you guys talk Scotch. I'd like to find some I like. I have a bottle of Macallan 18 but as much as I'd like to be the guy who can drink it neat, it's tough. It's probably blasphemy but I've got to add an ice cube and a little water.


Try taking smaller sips. For me adding water and/or ice ruins the taste of a fine whiskey.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Try taking smaller sips. For me adding water and/or ice ruins the taste of a fine whiskey.


If I take any smaller sips, I'll be drinking air


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> If I take any smaller sips, I'll be drinking air


Use a straw.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> I have kept myself busy with modifying my 2007 Z06. It's making 616whp now. My latest thing has been swapping out shifter knobs.....silly I know, but it's passing the time. I hope all is well with everyone and everyone is healthy.
> 
> Did I miss anything??


Stay safe!

Good to see you enjoying that little bit of mod to the Corvette.

No, you didn't miss anything other than we missed you!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Nice knob


Touché

Well played


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hamilton gaining bout 2 secs a day.


That within COSC spec


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Course if I found there was a vegetarian at the table, I would probably order a giant steak med rare ;-)


A vegetarian wouldn't even make it past the front door. They'll throw up when they whiff cooked meat. Seriously.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That within COSC spec


Course only 1 position... On my wrist.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Wow Bro dick you managed to get in fast before the lock or should I say the vanishing. Threads back but edited.


I missed something exciting?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> One of your mod buds locked the thread. Strela would never have done that....there's a lot to be said for his 'light touch' style of moderation.


Said mod bud is the administrator....

Be careful or you'll lose your license to post....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A vegetarian wouldn't even make it past the front door. They'll throw up when they whiff cooked meat. Seriously.


Split pea soup?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I missed something exciting?











For 5513 > Thoughts on this aftermarket inserts ?


Hi guys, Any thoughts on this inserts sold by ''vintage wacth mods'' ? basically > does anyone installed one on his watch ? Looks nice, they also have a black version. It would be for a 5513 84 (I have a service insert not matching dial and don't want to spend minimum 1K on a piece of metal...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Split pea soup?


Don't know. I used to have a vegetarian friend a long time ago and he was half throwing up when we walked past a KFC and he said the smell made him want to vomit. So I found out he "reacts" to the smell of cooking meat. We have never been to a cafe or restaurant together so I can't verify if he will have pea soup


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> For 5513 > Thoughts on this aftermarket inserts ?
> 
> 
> Hi guys, Any thoughts on this inserts sold by ''vintage wacth mods'' ? basically > does anyone installed one on his watch ? Looks nice, they also have a black version. It would be for a 5513 84 (I have a service insert not matching dial and don't want to spend minimum 1K on a piece of metal...
> ...


Ah... thanks!

Plenty of 5513 threads appeared lately.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I need to start keeping notes when you guys talk Scotch. I'd like to find some I like. I have a bottle of Macallan 18 but as much as I'd like to be the guy who can drink it neat, it's tough. It's probably blasphemy but I've got to add an ice cube and a little water.


To be honest, I usually have an ice cube or two with my scotch! There are only a few I enjoy drinking neat.

I recommend Glennfidich 12 as a good "starter" single malt. I also really like Macallan 12 and the quintessential JW black and green blends, but those are pretty "basic" haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> This would be an interesting cross-cultural study: how different people order dinner.
> 
> Over and over for group dinners in Korean restaurants, we'd get a couple raw meats to be cooked on a tabletop grill, then a half-dozen or more side dishes (which are more like the array of ingredients you'd put into a well-stocked salad). I think there's also a smaller variety of meats - or maybe people are quicker to pick common choices.
> 
> At any rate, each person gets a small plate about the size of a saucer, and everyone shares everything. It's highly communal, and I think my American mom hardly got used to it during our visit to SK two years ago.


Like this? A Korean friend took me to one of the best Korean eateries in Melbourne when I was there last year. Small dishes but overall, very filling after a night of mini-plates plus drinks. Maybe the large amounts of Soju and Makgeoli did it. ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Gas
> View attachment 15558052


if the smell test wont work, next level is the taste test.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Don't you remember I invented that technique when I last Travelled to WY? And then the taste test next.


nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> if the smell test wont work, next level is the taste test.


Like Bad Grandpa the movie?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> nra


Great minds


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, any impressions of Baltic? I know it's a microbrand born out of a Kickstarter campaign in 2017. Seems to be kicking goals as it's gone into main stream watch making now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> An image search for 韓國燒 is all I needed to concur --
> 韓國燒


you mean 한식 바베큐?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> That's why no one added a TWSS.


TWHS might be more appropriate?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Oban and Lagavulin 16 are at the top of my list too although I settle for Ardbeg 10 most times.


another vote for Lagavulin 16

and youre lucky Sappie. You know what they say about women who like whisky.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Hamilton gaining bout 2 secs a day.


hamilton's fast


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like Bad Grandpa the movie?


De Niro?

like that movie. Wish i could age that well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, any impressions of Baltic? I know it's a microbrand born out of a Kickstarter campaign in 2017. Seems to be kicking goals as it's gone into main stream watch making now.


i heard great things about ladies from the Baltic states.

sorry, no experience with the watches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> De Niro?
> 
> like that movie. Wish i could age that well.


It's not hard (Twss)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> De Niro?
> 
> like that movie. Wish i could age that well.


This.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This.


Always hate it when that happens.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> if the smell test wont work, next level is the taste test.


CUP OF CHEESE


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like this? A Korean friend took me to one of the best Korean eateries in Melbourne when I was there last year. Small dishes but overall, very filling after a night of mini-plates plus drinks. Maybe the large amounts of Soju and Makgeoli did it. 😝
> 
> View attachment 15558927
> 
> ...


Yessir, that's the way to do it. Some beef, some japchae, some garlic, and cleanse the palate with long hot peppers and soju.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> you mean 한식 바베큐?


"Hansik barbecue"!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> another vote for Lagavulin 16
> 
> and youre lucky Sappie. You know what they say about women who like whisky.


Not really. What?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, any impressions of Baltic? I know it's a microbrand born out of a Kickstarter campaign in 2017. Seems to be kicking goals as it's gone into main stream watch making now.


I had the cream dial 3 hander and took me about 14 seconds to decide to flip it. Nice enough looking dial, which is what attracted me to it, but it wore small (38mm on my 7.25 inch wrist) and the bracelet felt flimsy / plasticky.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> "Hansik barbecue"!












Love me Kbbq! Its everywhere in Hawaii.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> I had the cream dial 3 hander and took me about 14 seconds to decide to flip it. Nice enough looking dial, which is what attracted me to it, but it wore small (38mm on my 7.25 inch wrist) and the bracelet felt flimsy / plasticky.


Thanks! Nothing like first hand experience. Talking hands from Watchfinder isn't very good as he doesn't provide any wrist shots. Maybe he has small hands


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks! Nothing like first hand experience. Talking hands from Watchfinder isn't very good as he doesn't provide any wrist shots. Maybe he has small hands


Twss


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Love me Kbbq! Its everywhere in Hawaii.


Are there a lot of Koreans in Hawaii? I have seen an increase of Koreans in Perth mainly because they are here working on a large oil field project.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Twss


Yup. I trust Merv's feedback as a lot of us here on OoO have had similar watches.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Still trying to sell the GS it is getting tedious


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Still trying to sell the GS it is getting tedious


I think that is good information.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are there a lot of Koreans in Hawaii? I have seen an increase of Koreans in Perth mainly because they are here working on a large oil field project.


Yea, in general theres alot of every asian in hawaii lol.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Still trying to sell the GS it is getting tedious


Looks exactly like my local GS AD lol


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Yea, in general theres alot of every asian in hawaii lol.


You know I was going to be there TWICE this year and of course well you know


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Yea, in general theres alot of every asian in hawaii lol.


Probably because it's close to Asia. Much like Australia. Darwin and Perth is close to Asia and there's a lot of Asians here - nothing wrong about that. We welcome everyone, including @Pongster's brother who lives somewhere in my city.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Use a straw.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> You know I was going to be there TWICE this year and of course well you know


Tell me about it. We were scheduled for an 18-day Holland America Hawaiian cruise last month that I cancelled even before it was scratched by HA.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Tell me about it. We were scheduled for an 18-day Holland America Hawaiian cruise last month that I cancelled even before it was scratched by HA.


Well I can't like that... You getting on list for vaccine? TX one of 4 right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well I can't like that... You getting on list for vaccine? TX one of 4 right?


I plan to get the vaccine just as soon as I can as both my wife and I are in high risk category due to age. Plus I have been unable to fill in for resident supervision since last February. So I also fit into the category of first responder.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> hamilton's fast


Yet he still lost.









Lewis Hamilton loses three-year long legal battle against luxury watchmakers - The SportsRush


Lewis Hamilton loses three-years long legal battle against luxury watchmakers 'Hamilton' as the brand created in 1892 holds copyright over the name




thesportsrush.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I plan to get the vaccine just as soon as I can as both my wife and I are in high risk category due to age. Plus I have been unable to fill in for resident supervision since last February. So I also fit into the category of first responder.


You de man...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Yet he still lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't that just dumbass?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Twss


Thatswhatstormysaid?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Probably because it's close to Asia. Much like Australia. Darwin and Perth is close to Asia and there's a lot of Asians here - nothing wrong about that. We welcome everyone, including @Pongster's brother who lives somewhere in my city.


was hoping to visit him. Never been to Perth. He's in this place called Salter Point (or something).

in our weekly zoom calls, he makes us envious with their life back to normal (except for the travelling).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Yet he still lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not fast enough


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Wasn't that just dumbass?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> not fast enough


Lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Wasn't that just dumbass?


What do you know, the same gif applies.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yet he still lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a dummy.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Probably because it's close to Asia. Much like Australia. Darwin and Perth is close to Asia and there's a lot of Asians here - nothing wrong about that. We welcome everyone, including @Pongster's brother who lives somewhere in my city.


Is the Brass Monkey and Mustang bar still around? I remember drinking my ass off there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> Is the Brass Monkey and Mustang bar still around? I remember drinking my ass off there.


Glad you said ass.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Glad you said ass.


Im a Sailor


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Glad you said ass.


for a while there, i thought lewis hamilton chimed in


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I don't wear my Hamilton very often anymore, but I look at it every day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't wear my Hamilton very often anymore, but I look at it every day.


That's deep.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> That's deep.


I think the hands and dial are among the best out there. Unlike most watches, there's nothing about those features I'd want to tweak. Same for the OP39W, which is the only thing that keeps the Hamilton from getting more wear.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't wear my Hamilton very often anymore, but I look at it every day.


TWLHS

*Lewis Hamilton


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Is the Brass Monkey and Mustang bar still around? I remember drinking my ass off there.


Yes! I frequent the Brass Monkey and might have walked past you on some occasions. ?

Never been to the Mustang Bar. Their websites below for anyone who is curious.








Brass Monkey Hotel, Northbridge, WA


Northbridge's favourite with great food and beverages & much more. Make a reservation now!




www.thebrassmonkey.com.au








__





The Mustang Bar · Northbridge – Perth, WA · Mustang Bar


An American style sports bar with US diner menu, music gigs, local and imported beers - 46 Lake Street, Northbridge



mustangbar.com.au


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Im a Sailor


I pity you. I have a few friends with that ol' salty beard.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I pity you. I have a few friends with that ol' salty beard.


Actually I work with Aussies, Canucks, Kiwis and Brits. The aussies are the funnest ones lol. Kiwis are last, sorry.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> was hoping to visit him. Never been to Perth. He's in this place called Salter Point (or something).
> 
> in our weekly zoom calls, he makes us envious with their life back to normal (except for the travelling).


Nice place. Small suburb with good views of the Swan River.

Here's some pictures of what you're missing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Actually I work with Aussies, Canucks, Kiwis and Brits. The aussies are the funnest ones lol. Kiwis are last, sorry.


Don't be sorry. We all know that.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> That's deep.


That's what she said.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Wasn't that just dumbass?


The guy is a moron .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Tell me about it. We were scheduled for an 18-day Holland America Hawaiian cruise last month that I cancelled even before it was scratched by HA.


But but 2021 right


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Might as well wear it ....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Update in the ongoing debacle that is the Mrs truck. We've been waiting to get final approval on the last repairs (new alternator & battery).

First the mechanic goofed up the wording on the estimate and insurance wouldn't pay.

Then the mechanic was sick.

Then the alternator took longer to ship.

We were set to finally pick it up yesterday after work annnnnnnd the mechanic informed us that someone stole the catalytic converter from under the truck while it was sitting in his lot. 

Annnnnd the mechanic said he isn't liable because he has "signs."

So the drama continues.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Yet he still lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Specialized bicycle trying to crush a small shop named "Roubaix Cafe" because they had a model named Roubaix. Eventually the actual trademark owner reminded Specialized of the fact


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> But but 2021 right


Moved from October 2020 to March 2022.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Update in the ongoing debacle that is the Mrs truck. We've been waiting to get final approval on the last repairs (new alternator & battery).
> 
> First the mechanic goofed up the wording on the estimate and insurance wouldn't pay.
> 
> ...


You need another mechanic, just saying. For a professional mechanic, having no insurance coverage for the vehicles in his lot is simply unacceptable.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Went out with my lady friend last night. Ended the meal with Scotch. She's just getting into whisky. She asked me to order.
> 
> I ordered and Oban (14) and a Lagavulin (hehe).
> 
> She thought the Oban was nice, but she LOVED the Lagavulin. Wow.


Wasn't this how "Fatal Attraction" started?

You have a pet rabbit? :*


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Update in the ongoing debacle that is the Mrs truck. We've been waiting to get final approval on the last repairs (new alternator & battery).
> 
> First the mechanic goofed up the wording on the estimate and insurance wouldn't pay.
> 
> ...


This is all kinds of ridiculous bro. I would just give up and relocate.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> This is all kinds of ridiculous bro. I would just give up and relocate.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Amen. These recent shenanigans have upped the "get some acreage and out of the city" timetable.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You need another mechanic, just saying. For a professional mechanic, having no insurance coverage for the vehicles in his lot is simply unacceptable.


This is the 2nd mechanic. We moved the truck there after the 1st kept missing timelines and making excuses. This mechanic is our usual one (he repaired the CRV when someone tried to steal the catalytic converter off it in our driveway). I'm basically going to ask him if a $300 repair is worth losing ALL our future business AND the repercussions of my big mouth


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> This is the 2nd mechanic. We moved the truck there after the 1st kept missing timelines and making excuses. This mechanic is our usual one (he repaired the CRV when someone tried to steal the catalytic converter off it in our driveway). I'm basically going to ask him if a $300 repair is worth losing ALL our future business AND the repercussions of my big mouth





ithardin said:


> Update in the ongoing debacle that is the Mrs truck. We've been waiting to get final approval on the last repairs (new alternator & battery).
> 
> First the mechanic goofed up the wording on the estimate and insurance wouldn't pay.
> 
> ...


Dang bro you need to move somewhere with an excess of catalytic converters...looks like your neighborhood has a SERIOUS shortage.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jaguarshark said:


> Actually I work with Aussies, Canucks, Kiwis and Brits. The aussies are the funnest ones lol. Kiwis are last, sorry.


Oh thank you. Glad the Kiwis are there, because we're usually last.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Might as well wear it ....


Nice pencils.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Quickly off topic...

Half embarrassed to say that I now own 7 issues of this magazine...had it on "subscription" to save a little but it's officially jumped the shark for me. Plus 7 is a nice number...they just lay on a table in my office anyway.

Funny enough...and maybe an Omen to taunt me Hodinkee sent me 2 this time?!

Does anyone want or need an issue 7 on me? Send me a message....









HODINKEE Magazine


Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Dang bro you need to move somewhere with an excess of catalytic converters...looks like your neighborhood has a SERIOUS shortage.


Wondering if the city is on lockdown and people are jacking converters to pay the bills. Just a thought. I can tell you though, extracting platinum from catalytic converters is not a simple task. It's a shame that people steal these.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Wondering if the city is on lockdown and people are jacking converters to pay the bills. Just a thought. I can tell you though, extracting platinum from catalytic converters is not a simple task. It's a shame that people steal these.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Or maybe they are trying to make a nice copper, palladium watch?  

*Catalytic* converts contain several other metals, including copper, nickel, cerium, iron and manganese. Small amounts of rhodium are also found within a *catalytic converter*. Rhodium, like platinum and palladium, is very rare and *valuable*. These three metals can be used for jewelry, electronics and industrial purposes


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Wondering if the city is on lockdown and people are jacking converters to pay the bills. Just a thought. I can tell you though, extracting platinum from catalytic converters is not a simple task. It's a shame that people steal these.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Oh it's been a crime wave here in KC for them. When they hit the CRV it was one of at least 40 reported to the police that weekend.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> This is the 2nd mechanic. We moved the truck there after the 1st kept missing timelines and making excuses. This mechanic is our usual one (he repaired the CRV when someone tried to steal the catalytic converter off it in our driveway). I'm basically going to ask him if a $300 repair is worth losing ALL our future business AND the repercussions of my big mouth


what's with the rampant theft of catalytic converters?

hope you get to sort this out, son. If you were here, mom's "garage" can have that fixed in a jiffy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Or maybe they are trying to make a nice copper, palladium watch?
> 
> *Catalytic* converts contain several other metals, including copper, nickel, cerium, iron and manganese. Small amounts of rhodium are also found within a *catalytic converter*. Rhodium, like platinum and palladium, is very rare and *valuable*. These three metals can be used for jewelry, electronics and industrial purposes


nra


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Quickly off topic...
> 
> Half embarrassed to say that I now own 7 issues of this magazine...had it on "subscription" to save a little but it's officially jumped the shark for me. Plus 7 is a nice number...they just lay on a table in my office anyway.
> 
> ...


Gone and going a fine fellow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Update in the ongoing debacle that is the Mrs truck. We've been waiting to get final approval on the last repairs (new alternator & battery).
> 
> First the mechanic goofed up the wording on the estimate and insurance wouldn't pay.
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Wasn't this how "Fatal Attraction" started?
> 
> You have a pet rabbit? :*


Hmm, also sounds a bit like tradecraft. @Sappie66 you working on any big top secret projects?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Moved from October 2020 to March 2022.


Always the optimist!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^for you 59.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Starting not to suck at this


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Oh it's been a crime wave here in KC for them. When they hit the CRV it was one of at least 40 reported to the police that weekend.


Crazy thing is unless they are processing them theirselves, it's pretty easy to track the couple places they are selling them. There's gonna only be a couple guys in town paying for them.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15559892
> View attachment 15559894


My neck of the woods....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, also sounds a bit like tradecraft. @Sappie66 you working on any big top secret projects?


#honeypotted


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, also sounds a bit like tradecraft. @Sappie66 you working on any big top secret projects?


I hear he looks fabulous in heels and a wig ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> I hear he looks fabulous in heels and a wig ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Our on the run felon has now eluded 31 different police agencies for 2nd day. A deputy not a social worker responded to domestic dispute call to mobile home. Dude who had spent 5 years in prison for assaulting police officer had his back to deputy when he arrived. Felon turned shot him in the neck. Deputy didn't get chance to speak or just wound him. Dude managed to elude all. Next morning he shot man 4 times in yard and took his truck. Course he got that stuck off road.. Remember kind of swampy here. Anyway 2nd night thought they had him corralled but nothing. Helicopters, drones, dogs you name it. Bout 2 miles as crow flies. Now 3rd night approaching still the same.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Hope everyone's having or has had an enjoyable Saturday.










Decided to rewatch the Crown before watching the new series

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Our on the run felon has now eluded 31 different police agencies for 2nd day. A deputy not a social worker responded to domestic dispute call to mobile home. Dude who had spent 5 years in prison for assaulting police officer had his back to deputy when he arrived. Felon turned shot him in the neck. Deputy didn't get chance to speak or just wound him. Dude managed to elude all. Next morning he shot man 4 times in yard and took his truck. Course he got that stuck off road.. Remember kind of swampy here. Anyway 2nd night thought they had him corralled but nothing. Helicopters, drones, dogs you name it. Bout 2 miles as crow flies. Now 3rd night approaching still the same.











A little ISR and then use one of those.....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> A little ISR and then use one of those.....


Looks like one of the vehicles they have.

Even tho a felon and not allowed to have gun (funny), they may not have taken into acct how these "boys" know the woods. A very bad dude.









Manhunt continues for Robert Lee Strother — Neuse News


***ARMED AND DANGEROUS*** The multi-agency manhunt for Robert Lee Strother continued throughout the night Friday into Saturday morning in the Kennedy Home Road corridor. As the sun rises over Lenoir County this morning, more agencies will be on hand to assist the Lenoir County Sheriff’s Office, inc




www.neusenews.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hope everyone's having or has had an enjoyable Saturday.
> 
> Decided to rewatch the Crown before watching the new series
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The first season was better.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hope everyone's having or has had an enjoyable Saturday.
> 
> Decided to rewatch the Crown before watching the new series
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I just finished Season 4. I really loved the first Queen season 1 and 2 and thought I'd not like the actress portrayal in 3 and 4 but love it just as good.

Also I can't believe how Gillian Anderson (Twin Peaks etc) looks as Thatcher...it took me like 3 episodes to be like...wait I know that actress.

Love seeing all that Barbour!!!

Season 1 and 2 Queen.



























FUNNY READ:








All I Want for Christmas Is Princess Diana’s Hunting Jacket


This season of The Crown will give you big jacket-envy.




www.thecut.com




*All I Want for Christmas Is Princess Diana's Hunting Jacket*


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The first season was better.
> 
> View attachment 15560257


That ain't my Queen!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Our on the run felon has now eluded 31 different police agencies for 2nd day. A deputy not a social worker responded to domestic dispute call to mobile home. Dude who had spent 5 years in prison for assaulting police officer had his back to deputy when he arrived. Felon turned shot him in the neck. Deputy didn't get chance to speak or just wound him. Dude managed to elude all. Next morning he shot man 4 times in yard and took his truck. Course he got that stuck off road.. Remember kind of swampy here. Anyway 2nd night thought they had him corralled but nothing. Helicopters, drones, dogs you name it. Bout 2 miles as crow flies. Now 3rd night approaching still the same.


Yikes! I hope he's quickly caught and brought to justice.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hope everyone's having or has had an enjoyable Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks a lot like the one I almost bought a few years ago. It's still one of my favorites.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Looks like one of the vehicles they have.
> 
> Even tho a felon and not allowed to have gun (funny), they may not have taken into acct how these "boys" know the woods. A very bad dude.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it took them a while to catch Eric Rudolph.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Update in the ongoing debacle that is the Mrs truck. We've been waiting to get final approval on the last repairs (new alternator & battery).
> 
> First the mechanic goofed up the wording on the estimate and insurance wouldn't pay.
> 
> ...


Did you bring your truck to The Three Stooges workshop?

Jeez... such screw up


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Greetings Gentlemen. Been a tough few weeks. My wife's aunt died during the week from cancer and my dad is back doing chemo. He's been battling metastatic bowel cancer for the past 5 years. The chemo works for him but he does not tolerate it that well.

Anyway I'll be going for a drive this afternoon. This is literally 30 min from home.










I trust you are all well. This year cannot end soon enough as far as I'm concerned. My work has told me that we will be vaccinated by March 2021. Hopefully the world goes back to normal. I'm planning a US/Euro trip as my next holiday.

All the best!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^Best to you too G. Hope we all get vax and can visit. AUS back on my list.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> ^Best to you too G. Hope we all get vax and can visit. AUS back on my list.


Look me up when you are here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Greetings Gentlemen. Been a tough few weeks. My wife's aunt died during the week from cancer and my dad is back doing chemo. He's been battling metastatic bowel cancer for the past 5 years. The chemo works for him but he does not tolerate it that well.
> 
> Anyway I'll be going for a drive this afternoon. This is literally 30 min from home.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice drive. Sorry to hear about your family members. 

F cancer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Drive safe, G.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Greetings Gentlemen. Been a tough few weeks. My wife's aunt died during the week from cancer and my dad is back doing chemo. He's been battling metastatic bowel cancer for the past 5 years. The chemo works for him but he does not tolerate it that well.
> 
> Anyway I'll be going for a drive this afternoon. This is literally 30 min from home.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the crap news G.
Sometimes a nice drive is a blessing ....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MrsBS is taking a nap, so Norman and I are chilling out and doing laundry. Cued up Netflix and resumed watching _The Game Changers_, which is about how plant-based diets are transforming athletic performance. The recent talk about our favorite barbecues made me want to mention it here. I can vouch for gaining better fitness as I added more plants to my meals, though I haven't gone meat-free yet. But the improvements that these guys are talking about are amazing.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Greetings Gentlemen. Been a tough few weeks. My wife's aunt died during the week from cancer and my dad is back doing chemo. He's been battling metastatic bowel cancer for the past 5 years. The chemo works for him but he does not tolerate it that well.
> 
> Anyway I'll be going for a drive this afternoon. This is literally 30 min from home.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear bro. Enjoy that ride.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> That ain't my Queen!


Yeah, but any excuse for Jenna...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, but any excuse for Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 15560584


I'll take her whoever she is. Just not as my queen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> I'll take her whoever she is. Just not as my queen!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She can be my queen any day!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She can be my queen any day!
> 
> View attachment 15560597


Gf.

Except maybe Sunday...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bad dude caught but he had managed to slip out of the perimeter.

Funny thing you know those horror film parodies where the victims could escape in car but instead hide among the chainsaws? I heard front door opening tonight. I asked mrs BT you aren't opening the front door are you? well yes...I said remember I said there's only 1 way into our fortress? and that's the front door?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Greetings Gentlemen. Been a tough few weeks. My wife's aunt died during the week from cancer and my dad is back doing chemo. He's been battling metastatic bowel cancer for the past 5 years. The chemo works for him but he does not tolerate it that well.
> 
> Anyway I'll be going for a drive this afternoon. This is literally 30 min from home.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that. You're right, this year can't end soon enough...

That drive looks spectacular, though, and driving is one of my favorite "forget everything else going on" type of activities.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Greetings Gentlemen. Been a tough few weeks. My wife's aunt died during the week from cancer and my dad is back doing chemo. He's been battling metastatic bowel cancer for the past 5 years. The chemo works for him but he does not tolerate it that well.
> 
> Anyway I'll be going for a drive this afternoon. This is literally 30 min from home.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your wife's Aunt. 

I pray that your Dad will continue fighting and overcome the cancer! He's a fighter and he can do it! Keep strong


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> So sorry to hear that. You're right, this year can't end soon enough...
> 
> That drive looks spectacular, though, and driving is one of my favorite "forget everything else going on" type of activities.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's Harley riding road!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Our on the run felon has now eluded 31 different police agencies for 2nd day. A deputy not a social worker responded to domestic dispute call to mobile home. Dude who had spent 5 years in prison for assaulting police officer had his back to deputy when he arrived. Felon turned shot him in the neck. Deputy didn't get chance to speak or just wound him. Dude managed to elude all. Next morning he shot man 4 times in yard and took his truck. Course he got that stuck off road.. Remember kind of swampy here. Anyway 2nd night thought they had him corralled but nothing. Helicopters, drones, dogs you name it. Bout 2 miles as crow flies. Now 3rd night approaching still the same.


After reading the whole timeline, this reminds very much of a nearby case, in which the perpetrator (who killed a PA state trooper) eluded capture for more than six weeks despite a massive search. He was eventually found holed up in an abandoned airport. (That was enough info to dig it back up)









Fugitive, accused cop killer, caught at abandoned airport - Outdoornews


A seven-week manhunt in the woods of northeastern Pennsylvania came to an end early Thursday evening




www.outdoornews.com


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

This is ridiculous









Court rejects Hamilton's bid to stop watch maker using his surname · RaceFans


A company representing Lewis Hamilton has lost its bid to stop a 100-year-old watchmaker using the name 'Hamilton'.



www.racefans.net


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Greetings Gentlemen. Been a tough few weeks. My wife's aunt died during the week from cancer and my dad is back doing chemo. He's been battling metastatic bowel cancer for the past 5 years. The chemo works for him but he does not tolerate it that well.
> 
> Anyway I'll be going for a drive this afternoon. This is literally 30 min from home.
> 
> ...


Hope your dad gets better.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I wonder if the news about Tudor apparently switching from ETA to Sellita in the BB36 will throw any cold water on the "my Tudor is really a Rolex" threads.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> I wonder if the news about Tudor apparently switching from ETA to Sellita in the BB36 will throw any cold water on the "my Tudor is really a Rolex" threads.











How can I found out if my recently acquired BB36 is...


I ordered my BB36 several months ago from an AD, and received it just over one month ago. I want to find out if it’s using the T600 or trusted Calibre 2824, can someone help me with this? The reference number for both the ETA and Sellita begin with 79500. That is the main reference number on my...




www.watchuseek.com





Pitchforks are already out...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just gotta say that I'm happy where I am and feel very fortunate. Norman, earlier tonight, sleeping in the bed that MrsBS made for him. Sometimes I feel like a moron when I'm trying to make sense of some app code, but when I can get my eyeballs off the screen, it's all better.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Greetings Gentlemen. Been a tough few weeks. My wife's aunt died during the week from cancer and my dad is back doing chemo. He's been battling metastatic bowel cancer for the past 5 years. The chemo works for him but he does not tolerate it that well.
> 
> Anyway I'll be going for a drive this afternoon. This is literally 30 min from home.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your wife's aunt and father. Hope the treatment goes ok and he's feeling better soon.

That drive looks fantastic.

Don't forget to ping Sporty before landing 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> How can I found out if my recently acquired BB36 is...
> 
> 
> I ordered my BB36 several months ago from an AD, and received it just over one month ago. I want to find out if it’s using the T600 or trusted Calibre 2824, can someone help me with this? The reference number for both the ETA and Sellita begin with 79500. That is the main reference number on my...
> ...


Thanks for posting the link; it was indeed an interesting read for a Sunday morning. But I'm not sure our dog appreciated the extra minutes before he gets his morning walk.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

It’ll be interesting to understand why Tudor is making the movement switch.

I also have a bias for ETAs. Like many, I’m adverse to change when I don’t understand what I’m getting.


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> How can I found out if my recently acquired BB36 is...
> 
> 
> I ordered my BB36 several months ago from an AD, and received it just over one month ago. I want to find out if it’s using the T600 or trusted Calibre 2824, can someone help me with this? The reference number for both the ETA and Sellita begin with 79500. That is the main reference number on my...
> ...


I appreciated your comment about the regulator!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks for posting the link; it was indeed an interesting read for a Sunday morning. But I'm not sure our dog appreciated the extra minutes before he gets his morning walk.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Personally it doesn't matter if Tudor is switching to Sellita movements IF AND ONLY IF they are still delivering the same accuracy as their previously nicely modified ETA-based movements. But then only time will tell if that's the case.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I wonder if the news about Tudor apparently switching from ETA to Sellita in the BB36 will throw any cold water on the "my Tudor is really a Rolex" threads.


Price of the eta are gonna go up


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I join the brothers in expressing how sorry we are to hear about the struggles your family is going through, Bro G.

We definitely live in chaotic times.

In "embarrassing exercise moments" news, I fired up the new Suunto for its maiden voyage this week: a 20 minute "easy" walk so the watch can build a baseline for its adaptive training program. About halfway into I was walking into a strong headwind and I heard the watch _beep_ I looked the dial. I was going 2.4mph, but apparently the other metrics (heart rate, etc) had the watch display SLOW DOWN!

Slow down? I was only going 2.4mph. I don't think I've ever yelled at a watch before. #embarrassing


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Personally it doesn't matter if Tudor is switching to Sellita movements IF AND ONLY IF they are still delivering the same accuracy as their previously nicely modified ETA-based movements. But then only time will tell if that's the case.


I agree. But as the relatively new movement in town it'll probably take time before they manage win over the preference of WIS for ETA. Joe or Jane walking off the street and into an AD to buy a watch won't care.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I join the brothers in expressing how sorry we are to hear about the struggles your family is going through, Bro G.
> 
> We definitely live in chaotic times.
> 
> ...


My Garmin provides me with a fireworks display when I've reached a goal 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Hoping to put a smile on your faces


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Personally it doesn't matter if Tudor is switching to Sellita movements IF AND ONLY IF they are still delivering the same accuracy as their previously nicely modified ETA-based movements. But then only time will tell if that's the case.


I really don't know the differences between the eta and sellita. The sellita is apparently the cheaper movement and the eta has always been the Swiss standard. Is the Sellita just as good? How do we gauge this? Accuracy, durability, reliability. We need some true watch maker break downs and analysis.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I really don't know the differences between the eta and sellita. The sellita is apparently the cheaper movement and the eta has always been the Swiss standard. Is the Sellita just as good? How do we gauge this? Accuracy, durability, reliability. We need some true watch maker break downs and analysis.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


as pointed out in that thread, ETA is inside S*e*lli*ta*. So should be OK.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I really don't know the differences between the eta and sellita. The sellita is apparently the cheaper movement and the eta has always been the Swiss standard. Is the Sellita just as good? How do we gauge this? Accuracy, durability, reliability. We need some true watch maker break downs and analysis.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I can find @Archer ;'s thread later. What I remember was that the Sellita's extra jewel didn't appear necessary, that any material changes weren't apparent (notably anything that would fix the durability of the winding pinion), etc. His main point as that their parts aren't interchangeable despite the common perception that the Sellita is a "clone".


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I really don't know the differences between the eta and sellita. The sellita is apparently the cheaper movement and the eta has always been the Swiss standard. Is the Sellita just as good? How do we gauge this? Accuracy, durability, reliability. We need some true watch maker break downs and analysis.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I believe Sellita used to manufacture OEM parts for ETA. When the patents for the ETA movements expired Sellita started making their own copies as drop-in replacements. When ETA restricted movement sale to micros and others Sellita became the defecto substitute.

Curiously the Sellita SW200, their 2824-2 equivalent, has an extra jewel (26 vs 25 jewels). Never found the interest to study this further.

Based on my limited knowledge on the Sellita movements they also come in four different grades, just like ETA:

*Standard* - adjusted in two positions; accuracy of +/-12 sec/day up to +/- 30 sec/day
*Special (Elabore)* - adjusted in three positions; accuracy of +/-7 sec/day up to +/- 20 sec/day
*Premium (Top)* - adjusted in five positions; accuracy of +/-4 sec/day up to +/- 15 sec/day
*Chronometer* - COSC criteria (learn more)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I really don't know the differences between the eta and sellita. The sellita is apparently the cheaper movement and the eta has always been the Swiss standard. Is the Sellita just as good? How do we gauge this? Accuracy, durability, reliability. We need some true watch maker break downs and analysis.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sellita movements aren't really cheaper than ETAs. My guess is the slight price difference is more a result of limited availability rather than quality.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Why is everyone talking about movements when it's time for football?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Hoping to put a smile on your faces
> View attachment 15561245


In the spirit of putting a smile on your faces, here's one:

the perfect handjob -

* use your mouth dear *


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's another one:

Remember to never answer a phone during sex, even if you hilariously answer with :



‘I can’t talk now, I’m going into a tunnel.'


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why is everyone talking about movements when it's time for football?
> 
> View attachment 15561345


Just spent a couple of hours watching highlights from last weekend's games. Now watching Thursday's Seahawks & Cardinals.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Personally it doesn't matter if Tudor is switching to Sellita movements IF AND ONLY IF they are still delivering the same accuracy as their previously nicely modified ETA-based movements. But then only time will tell if that's the case.


Maybe they'll have better luck with GMT date wheels. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Maybe they'll have better luck with GMT date wheels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, exactly!

Tudor should just throw a Sellita 330 into their Black Bay GMT and call it a day.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Notice the small leading edge vortices , a lot of work goes into those


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I wonder if the news about Tudor apparently switching from ETA to Sellita in the BB36 will throw any cold water on the "my Tudor is really a Rolex" threads.


Godfrey.

I was also thinking about a post a few weeks ago in which a guy referred to his "Rolex Pelagos".


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Survivors of the reconfiguration...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Survivors of the reconfiguration...
> View attachment 15561717


Good, now what are the 5 candidates?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Survivors of the reconfiguration...
> View attachment 15561717


Good mix!
Personally I have gotten down to 7 and it feels good...and just maybe might be thinning some more. Although I rave about it I think my DJ41 might hit the block after 2 years or so...or maybe not. I'd love to be a two watch guy but that will never happen.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Good mix!
> Personally I have gotten down to 7 and it feels good...and just maybe might be thinning some more. Although I rave about it I think my DJ41 might hit the block after 2 years or so...or maybe not. I'd love to be a two watch guy but that will never happen.
> 
> View attachment 15561729


Looks good! Why do you want to get rid of the DJ? Seems to hold a spot that your others would not.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Notice the small leading edge vortices , a lot of work goes into those


I remember when the F-16 was new and I was reading about how, and why, they engineered the body chine to create the same vortices. I'd probably be somewhere in the aerospace industry today if I hadn't gotten hooked on music.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks good! Why do you want to get rid of the DJ? Seems to hold a spot that your others would not.


My guess is that, because it's so normal, it's the odd one out. It looks like the Obligatory Rolex while all six others are quirkier. It's a midsize sedan.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks good! Why do you want to get rid of the DJ? Seems to hold a spot that your others would not.


It definitely feels a needed/unique spot in the pack. I'm not just not wearing it.

I'm sure I'll come to my senses&#8230; Mentioning it is really like mentioning to friends "I think I'll kill myself on Tuesday"...knowing full well but wondering what they'll say. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> My guess is that, because it's so normal, it's the odd one out. It looks like the Obligatory Rolex while all six others are quirkier. It's a midsize sedan.


Interesting...

That jubilee though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> I was also thinking about a post a few weeks ago in which a guy referred to his "Rolex Pelagos".


I wonder if he also drives a Lexus Camry


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> My guess is that, because it's so normal, it's the odd one out. It looks like the Obligatory Rolex while all six others are quirkier. It's a midsize sedan.



Thinking about it...something is happening to me with the white dial for some reason. I'm sure spring/summer will fix it though.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Interesting...
> 
> That jubilee though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't do it. I wish I could wear a DJ41. I've tried them on multiple times and they just wear a little too big on me. More importantly, it's your only white or light colored dial and I think the collection benefits from that. And there's a reason the stick dial, fluted, jubilee is the most sought after combo. It's pretty awesome. I'm no Breitling expert and I know the two you have are not the same, but they do seem very similar to me. IMHO, I'd decide which of those you love the most and sell the other. Just my .02 cents too.

I also wish I could downsize but it's so difficult. I need to post my collection and get some thoughts as well.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't do it. I wish I could wear a DJ41. I've tried them on multiple times and they just wear a little too big on me. More importantly, it's your only white or light colored dial and I think the collection benefits from that. And there's a reason the stick dial, fluted, jubilee is the most sought after combo. It's pretty awesome. I'm no Breitling expert and I know the two you have are not the same, but they do seem very similar to me. IMHO, I'd decide which of those you love the most and sell the other. Just my .02 cents too.
> 
> I also wish I could downsize but it's so difficult. I need to post my collection and get some thoughts as well.


Thanks...and yeah its just a little online therapy with you all...

The Breitling are actually pretty different as one is a manual wind Lemania Cosmonaute 24 hour dial. He other is an automatic "Old Navitimer II".
So from 8 feet same exact watch...on the wrist and the experience they provide night and day.

Thanks again for the post.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember when the F-16 was new and I was reading about how, and why, they engineered the body chine to create the same vortices. I'd probably be somewhere in the aerospace industry today if I hadn't gotten hooked on music.


Never too late .....
Fluid dynamics is a bit of a bizatch though


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Good mix!
> Personally I have gotten down to 7 and it feels good...and just maybe might be thinning some more. Although I rave about it I think my DJ41 might hit the block after 2 years or so...or maybe not. I'd love to be a two watch guy but that will never happen.
> 
> View attachment 15561729


Thinning ? Are you mad


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> It definitely feels a needed/unique spot in the pack. I'm not just not wearing it.
> 
> I'm sure I'll come to my senses&#8230; Mentioning it is really like mentioning to friends "I think I'll kill myself on Tuesday"...knowing full well but wondering what they'll say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I get you. I like some dress watches, but never seem to wear them if I have them.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, I get you. I like some dress watches, but never seem to wear them if I have them.


Right but then....when you do go to reach for "it" in the watch box and it isn't there...that sucks too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Good mix!
> Personally I have gotten down to 7 and it feels good...and just maybe might be thinning some more. Although I rave about it I think my DJ41 might hit the block after 2 years or so...or maybe not. I'd love to be a two watch guy but that will never happen.
> 
> View attachment 15561729


It can happen


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> It can happen
> View attachment 15561832


What are you "down to"? Just that?

I often think my black 16570 could be the one. Just for the look and functionality. I love when I go to the west coast or Europe and I can change the hour hand so easily without having to set the time.

Its my newest but if I wanted one "quirky" Rolex the Milgauss would be it...so many buttons to push.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Light on the barn


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> What are you "down to"? Just that?
> 
> I often think my black 16570 could be the one. Just for the look and functionality. I love when I go to the west coast or Europe and I can change the hour hand so easily without having to set the time.
> 
> Its my newest but if I wanted one "quirky" Rolex the Milgauss would be it...so many buttons to push.


That's only one worth >$500. A jman, few timexes and the Hamilton.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BTW the felon didn't give up easy. On a front porch, shooting wounded 4 times before.. He's now at same hospital with victims.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> BTW the felon didn't give up easy. On a front porch, shooting wounded 4 times before.. He's now at same hospital with victims.


Got any pics?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Interesting...
> 
> That jubilee though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I love the jubilee these days, too. And I'm not denigrating it when I call it a midsize sedan - I think that if someone has just one car, or maybe two, then a midsize sedan is _de rigeur_ as it can do just about anything that's appropriate for adults. A DJ41 stick/fluted/jubilee is like, say, an E-class with just the right wheels and trim.

I see what you're saying about thinking of it differently as winter approaches. Maybe rebrand it as the "Polar DJ41"?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ant hills?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Got any pics?


Fraid not... They had quite a perimeter established. 31 police agencies, equipment etc and this guy penetrated the perimeter and was about a mile north.. Hard to believe.
Mrs BT and I used to go parking near there.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Thanks...and yeah its just a little online therapy with you all...
> 
> The Breitling are actually pretty different as one is a manual wind Lemania Cosmonaute 24 hour dial. He other is an automatic "Old Navitimer II".
> So from 8 feet same exact watch...on the wrist and the experience they provide night and day.
> ...


I got to handle the Cosmonaute 24hr, and I thought it was a lot of fun. It was weird seeing the hour hand move so slowly when I adjusted the time. I would mark it as a priority over the "Navitimer II". I don't know when I would wear one, maybe more as a weekender than anything else, but because MrsBS will only buy new, I wish Breitling still made it today.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh I love the jubilee these days, too. And I'm not denigrating it when I call it a midsize sedan - I think that if someone has just one car, or maybe two, then a midsize sedan is _de rigeur_ as it can do just about anything that's appropriate for adults. A DJ41 stick/fluted/jubilee is like, say, an E-class with just the right wheels and trim.
> 
> I see what you're saying about thinking of it differently as winter approaches. Maybe rebrand it as the "Polar DJ41"?


Hmmm "Polar" just might increase it's value.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I got to handle the Cosmonaute 24hr, and I thought it was a lot of fun. It was weird seeing the hour hand move so slowly when I adjusted the time. I would mark it as a priority over the "Navitimer II". I don't know when I would wear one, maybe more as a weekender than anything else, but because MrsBS will only buy new, I wish Breitling still made it today.


Yeah its a Friday watch and an odd weekender or trip watch. I got to say learned my lesson on them though. When you want to strap one on...nothing else will take its place.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Right but then....when you do go to reach for "it" in the watch box and it isn't there...that sucks too.


My Panomaticlunar GO fills the bill. And it's not so dainty so I wear it in casual times too.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> My Panomaticlunar GO fills the bill. And it's not so dainty so I wear it in casual times too.


Yes. Good example of if you went to reach for that and it wasn't there&#8230; Nothing could take its place

If I was still your fiancé I'd let you wear that to the wedding. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> My Panomaticlunar GO fills the bill. And it's not so dainty so I wear it in casual times too.


Really like that one. Toppers has a preowned one. $6k US a good price?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

New leather straps arrived. Thank goodness HR hasn't changed them at all.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Now gotta decide more for the supply? Also would need 22mm for jman special.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> New leather straps arrived. Thank goodness HR hasn't changed them at all.
> View attachment 15561999


Hadley Roma ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Hadley Roma ?


Yes... From global watch bands
Really break in well. 115/75 perfect fit for me only have to use fixed keeper.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Good, now what are the 5 candidates?


Haha, I wish I had it narrowed down to 5. The truth is that there are about a dozen I like, but I WILL limit it to five. I'll also have those five within the next 17 months, I hope.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Now gotta decide more for the supply? Also would need 22mm for jman special.


I can make that happen. See anything interesting? 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wrist shot with my brand new beautiful baby niece. So in love with this little one.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Cowboys leading by 3. A minute and a half to go.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> BTW the felon didn't give up easy. On a front porch, shooting wounded 4 times before.. He's now at same hospital with victims.


If he went that far, I wouldn't expect him to be taken alive. He might have taken an unexplained turn for the worse on the way to the hospital.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I can make that happen. See anything interesting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably caramel color would match.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Wrist shot with my brand new beautiful baby niece. So in love with this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a beauty... Name?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> If he went that far, I wouldn't expect him to be taken alive. He might have taken an unexplained turn for the worse on the way to the hospital.


Yes surprising but I guess in these gentler times?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> She's a beauty... Name?


Mary Jane.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Mary Jane.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Like it... Easy to choose candy for her.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Probably caramel color would match.


That's the Dublin brown that's really nice stuff. Luckily one of those I believe is 22mm. Look thru my strap makers thread just in case you see anything else you like. Only thing I don't have any more of is the one like I made Bro59.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Really like that one. Toppers has a preowned one. $6k US a good price?


Yes


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That's the Dublin brown that's really nice stuff. Luckily one of those I believe is 22mm. Look thru my strap makers thread just in case you see anything else you like. Only thing I don't have any more of is the one like I made Bro59.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thx where's your strap makers thread?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thx where's your strap makers thread?











Strap makers thread


Ok guys. I recently started making my own straps for fun. Who else is making straps here? Would love to have a thread to share tricks, tools, and tips as I progress in this hobby. Please join in and share what you guys are doing. These are mine worth posting so far. Jump in guys I would...




www.watchuseek.com





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I watched Netflix doco on American Murder...Chris Watts story...wow...10 out of 10 for gripping stuff. Can't believe how much video footage there was...felt like I was one of the cops on the scene for the whole thing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why is everyone talking about movements when it's time for football?
> 
> View attachment 15561345


congrats


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The chiefs-raiders is shaping up to be a nice game. Four drives. Four touchdowns. Thinking if i should flake on my meeting. Argh.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Strap makers thread
> 
> 
> Ok guys. I recently started making my own straps for fun. Who else is making straps here? Would love to have a thread to share tricks, tools, and tips as I progress in this hobby. Please join in and share what you guys are doing. These are mine worth posting so far. Jump in guys I would...
> ...


Something like that would work well with jman. I tend toward 115/75 mm length.









The watch..


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Something like that would work well with jman. I tend toward 115/75 mm length.
> View attachment 15562211
> 
> 
> ...


This is some really cool stuff. It's just called "dark". That's the one I made for Sapman. I'll show you what color threads I have when I get a chance. I already have a 22mm made of that too I believe.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> The chiefs-raiders is shaping up to be a nice game. Four drives. Four touchdowns. Thinking if i should flake on my meeting. Argh.


gf

seems i jinxed it. Next two drives. FG and punt. I suppose it's a sign to leave the house and go to my meeting.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Cowboys leading by 3. A minute and a half to go.


Too bad the Cowboys won. Better draft picks if they ran the table and lost all their remaining games.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Something like that would work well with jman. I tend toward 115/75 mm length.
> View attachment 15562211
> 
> 
> ...


Black with white or antique stitching would look best with that one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Black with white or antique stitching would look best with that one.











This one is the same material I made for myself. Of course I can do a couple different things with the stitching.

59 I think I'm gonna send you a Dublin brown one. I have extra leather and it's my favorite. I need to order some more of the dark stuff too.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> This one is the same material I made for myself. Of course I can do a couple different things with the stitching.
> 
> 59 I think I'm gonna send you a Dublin brown one. I have extra leather and it's my favorite. I need to order some more of the dark stuff too.
> 
> ...


Sounds great. Thanks!! Very impressive how rapidly your skills as a strap master have developed.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> This one is the same material I made for myself. Of course I can do a couple different things with the stitching.
> 
> 59 I think I'm gonna send you a Dublin brown one. I have extra leather and it's my favorite. I need to order some more of the dark stuff too.
> 
> ...


This looks pro level...you've mastered this craft, well done.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> This one is the same material I made for myself. Of course I can do a couple different things with the stitching.
> 
> 59 I think I'm gonna send you a Dublin brown one. I have extra leather and it's my favorite. I need to order some more of the dark stuff too.
> 
> ...


That would work... I wouldn't need buckle got tons of them


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> This looks pro level...you've mastered this craft, well done.


It's amazing really...

Maybe time to make belts too?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's amazing really...
> 
> Maybe time to make belts too?


I couldn't even imagine trying to burnish and hand stitch an entire belt. It's a few hours work just on a watch strap. Stitching and edge work is time consuming.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Los Angeles to re-ban all dining (even outdoor/patio) indefinitely starting Wednesday. Try to fit in at least one more good meal...










Hopefully this isn't considered political, but I feel like Los Angeles is missing the mark with another 10pm curfew and totally banning dining again. Issue, in my (albeit uneducated on the subject) mind, stems from the ongoing house (i.e., mansion) parties and people going to parks/outdoor spaces 50-100 people deep eating and hugging and kissing without masks under the guise of "I'm outdoors, so I can't get sick"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I couldn't even imagine trying to burnish and hand stitch an entire belt. It's a few hours work just on a watch strap. Stitching and edge work is time consuming.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Burnishing would have to look up... I only wear plain belts now.. Removable buckles.. 1.5 inches and made in usa


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Los Angeles to re-ban all dining (even outdoor/patio) indefinitely starting Wednesday. Try to fit in at least one more good meal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear... Maybe you could hit that fancy place I read about the other day.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry to hear... Maybe you could hit that fancy place I read about the other day.


Which place? I must have missed the post!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Which place? I must have missed the post!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's called The French Laundry?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> It's called The French Laundry?


"The dirty laundry "


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Los Angeles to re-ban all dining (even outdoor/patio) indefinitely starting Wednesday. Try to fit in at least one more good meal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not political. I wonder about the same re school closings.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Cowboys leading by 3. A minute and a half to go.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> This is some really cool stuff. It's just called "dark". That's the one I made for Sapman. I'll show you what color threads I have when I get a chance. I already have a 22mm made of that too I believe.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


When I receive it, I will post pics!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> It's called The French Laundry?


This restaurant?





__





Info & Directions | Thomas Keller Restaurant Group


Info & Directions The French Laundry 6640 Washington Street Yountville, California, 94599 707.944.2380




www.thomaskeller.com





Looks like an experience! It's in San Francisco, though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> "The dirty laundry "


Ah yes! That's a speakeasy though, not a restaurant to my knowledge, and still closed. I've been there for drinks, pre-covid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Too bad the Cowboys won. Better draft picks if they ran the table and lost all their remaining games.


Here's a man keeping an eye on the big picture.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> This restaurant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's it supposed to be one of best in world. Well maybe it won't be closed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> It's called The French Laundry?


The French Laundry is in northern CA in wine country. Has always been impossible to get a reserv unless you knew someone. Go to Bistro Jeanty instead.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> "The dirty laundry "


I hear the steaks are pretty good there...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Its not political. I wonder about the same re school closings.


The mayor in NYC is getting raked over the coals (rightfully so) for closing the schools while the positivity rate in the schools themselves is less than a half of a percent! He closed them because the city's overall rate was near 3%. Doofus!

He's also not worried about not getting reelected again since he's term-limited.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> This restaurant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#nra.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Burnishing would have to look up... I only wear plain belts now.. Removable buckles.. 1.5 inches and made in usa


Same here. 6 years old natural veg tanned. Just conditioned it last week with some Saphir Renovateur, amazing stuff much better than Venetian leather cream.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Same here. 6 years old natural veg tanned. Just conditioned it last week with some Saphir Renovateur, amazing stuff much better than Venetian leather cream.


Yep just like that one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Too bad the Cowboys won. Better draft picks if they ran the table and lost all their remaining games.


good thing about their division, the line is thin between making the playoffs and having a record bad enough to go early in the draft.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

What ever happened to PF??? Is he on sabbatical lol


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> What ever happened to PF??? Is he on sabbatical lol


He's been hanging out in other threads.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Too bad the Cowboys won. Better draft picks if they ran the table and lost all their remaining games.


As a NYG fan I had a rooting interest in Browns/Eagles. The game did not disappoint. The Giants have a real shot at winning the NFC East. If they keep improving on a weekly basis the way they have been they will peak right as the playoffs start. 7-9 wins the East this year

OoO Baby!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My JMan Special


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's a man keeping an eye on the big picture.


some say, the decision to start dalton over gilbert was part of the tanking strategy (that if true, backfired today).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> What ever happened to PF??? Is he on sabbatical lol


He created his own thread in premium area.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> He created his own thread in premium area.


Safe space?

Too soon?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Douche pic of the month









Nothing like taking the day off to wait outside the dentist office for your kids ...what a great day


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Douche pic of the month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did that recently. Good times.

OoO Baby!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Douche pic of the month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know offhand the LTL measurement of that OoOmega on your wrist?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Do you know offhand the LTL measurement of that OoOmega on your wrist?


50


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> 50


So I imagine 51mm LTL is your maximum, same as mine?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> So I imagine 51mm LTL is your maximum, same as mine?


Max max max


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's my Cowboys Victory Watch.










Any guesses how many times I'll wear it again?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> This restaurant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an excellent restaurant but getting reservations is near impossible, kinda like getting a Rolex at an AD. ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's my Cowboys Victory Watch.
> 
> View attachment 15563201
> 
> ...


Watched the game this afternoon. From the news on OoO I new the Cowboys were gonna win but still well worth watching. Watching the Steelers now; hope they get their 10th win.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Excellent Chiefs/Raiders game. A must win for KC to stay alive in Division race. Raiders would've been 4-0 in the division with a win. 

GO CHIEFS!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> It's an excellent restaurant but getting reservations is near impossible, kinda like getting a Rolex at an AD. 😂


It was waaay easier getting the BLRO...

But gonna keep calling them after the pandemic is over and done with...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Saturday night at the home of my lady's friends:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This one we did not try:


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I think that Wempe did a really nice job on their new line.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Something new maybe ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Something new maybe ?


Panerai outer box?

Couple speedies came with an outer box like that also. 
OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Something new maybe ?


Jordache?

(yo' momma's so dumb that I told her I got some new jeans, she said what kind?, I said Guess?, she said, ..Jordache?)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Watched the game this afternoon. From the news on OoO I new the Cowboys were gonna win but still well worth watching. Watching the Steelers now; hope they get their 10th win.


spoiler: they will


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I think that Wempe did a really nice job on their new line.


How big is Wempe, anyway? I thought they were a multi-brand AD. Same organization?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> How big is Wempe, anyway? I thought they were a multi-brand AD. Same organization?


I went to the one in NY. Really nice place. Was fairly empty in December though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


In the words of Archibald Chesterfield III:

"Choooooodah"

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


Looks like a diver with a rotating bezel? But is it Seiko, Rolex...??. Doesn't seem like a Rolex bracelet but I am no expert.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


>


Tudor bb58?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> How big is Wempe, anyway? I thought they were a multi-brand AD. Same organization?


They are a multi-brand AD, yes. They are sort of like Tourneau but just with a much smaller presence in the US. So now they are producing their own line of watches (but have had their own branded ones before in the Zeitmeister) and also partnering with some of their brands for special limited editions (Chopard is doing a LE Alpine Eagle for them - limited to 40).

They run the only true Rolex boutique (the Rolex store on 5th Ave).

The new Iron Walker range is much nicer than their older pieces.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Tudor bb58?


That's my assumption with the "Bad boys, bad boys" COPS song stuck in my head, now.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm also going with a BB looking at the coin-edged bezel. Only question is BB or BBB.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


>


Judging from the size looks like a BB58 Blue?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Looks like a diver with a rotating bezel? But is it Seiko, Rolex...??. Doesn't seem like a Rolex bracelet but I am no expert.


Midcase chamfers and riveted bracelet, definitely a Tudor. Question is which model.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Ocean Rover? ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Ocean Rover? ;-)


The rover is here


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Looks like a diver with a rotating bezel? But is it Seiko, Rolex...??. Doesn't seem like a Rolex bracelet but I am no expert.


The ultimate Folex


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> The rover is here


Congrats. Very good looking piece.

You haven't closed the pool yet?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> The rover is here


Congrats bro!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Congrats. Very good looking piece.
> 
> You haven't closed the pool yet?


I never close it


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I never close it


I wouldn't either if it hadn't been for all the damn trees dropping their leaves into the pool.

Just bought a new pool cover this year. $3K. ouch.

The yellow lab is pizzed of that she can no longer go for her daily swim.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I never close it


File photo of Winter JMan


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Watched the game this afternoon. From the news on OoO I new the Cowboys were gonna win but still well worth watching. Watching the Steelers now; hope they get their 10th win.


And the 10th is a done deal










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> And the 10th is a done deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saints vs. Steelers Superbowl

Saints 38
Steelers 35

You heard it here first.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> I wouldn't either if it hadn't been for all the damn trees dropping their leaves into the pool.
> 
> Just bought a new pool cover this year. $3K. ouch.
> 
> The yellow lab is pizzed of that she can no longer go for her daily swim.


Should have asked me I would have send you the one I don't use ....
Leaves do SUCK but it is a month long issue now all leaves are down so minor wind it is no longer an issue


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't make this stuff up...My son just took this. That's me sitting next to him. 
Not posed and not sure what the little guy is thinking....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Midcase chamfers and riveted bracelet, definitely a Tudor. Question is which model.


See, you guys are the pros!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Alright honest Bb58 assessment 

Size: for small wristed folks like me it is just about perfect 

Dial: the blue color rocks and better than the darker blue of the 41 . Looks lighter to me on the 58

Bezel Action : spectacular, may I say better than the sub ...yeah I just did 
Alu bezel: just works and doesn’t cheapen the watch 

Lug profile : much more refined than the old fat sub 
Thickness : just about perfect
Bracelet : just about perfect . Smaller clasp than the sub which is nice yet the lack of on the fly adjust is a bit annoying 


Ok so now who wants it 
Sticker on and all


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Can't make this stuff up...My son just took this. That's me sitting next to him.
> Not posed and not sure what the little guy is thinking....
> View attachment 15564914


Love to pull them all out and just stare . My wife thinks I am nuts ...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> The rover is here


Congrats! Very nice!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Congrats! Very nice!


Thanks









I am looking into the 921 btw 
Will ping in a bit


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Alright honest Bb58 assessment
> 
> Size: for small wristed folks like me it is just about perfect
> 
> ...


Great! Sounds like a keeper!



> Ok so now who wants it
> Sticker on and all


wtf bruh lol


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Love to pull them all out and just stare . My wife thinks I am nuts ...


I was swapping out and throwing on the Cosmonaute. He always sits next to me but not usually like that! LOL...evolving or like you say maybe just imitating me staring

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Great! Sounds like a keeper!
> 
> wtf bruh lol


It is but someone no doubt needs it more than me ....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

just to show how it really looks like


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> It is but someone no doubt needs it more than me ....


That's not up to you...that is up to the forum. You know like everyone else we've helped like...

"what dress watch should I get",
"what's the best white dial 40mm XYZ",
"I need a Chronograph that will pleasure me under $500",
"do I look good in red straps",
"Opinion...26mm too small for my 8" wrist"
"Does this watch make my butt look big"
"Is $16,900 too much to pay for a OP 41"
"they discontinued the OP 39...should I kill myself"
etc. etc.

Just post the collection we will decide what you need...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> just to show how it really looks like


I do like that one...although I am weird it would never rank as high as others and I'd never wear it. So what's the point of buying...I think I am getting closer to being a 2 or 3 watch guy...onto 1 watch guy!!!!

I am glad I got to this point of awareness though. If I don't wear I don't buy it or have already sold it.

The best thing about that Tooter model is that it hasn't had the date wheel issue one time that I know of!!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Saints vs. Steelers Superbowl
> 
> Saints 38
> Steelers 35
> ...


Can't like that

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> That's not up to you...that is up to the forum. You know like everyone else..."what dress watch should I get", "what's the best white dial 40mm XYZ", "I need a Chronograph that will pleasure me under $500", "do I look good in red straps", " Opinion...26mm too small for my 8" wrist"???
> 
> Just post the collection we will decide.


Like a collage ??


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Like a collage ??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Alright honest Bb58 assessment
> 
> Size: for small wristed folks like me it is just about perfect
> 
> ...


Started to say keeper til I finished the post.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I do like that one...although I am weird it would never rank as high as others and I'd never wear it. So what's the point of buying...I think I am getting closer to being a 2 or 3 watch guy...onto 1 watch guy!!!!
> 
> I am glad I got to this point of awareness though. If I don't wear I don't buy it or have already sold it.
> 
> The best thing about that Tooter model is that it hasn't had the date wheel issue one time that I know of!!!!


Sound like me...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Like a collage ??


I don't even have a collage that nice of my family! LOL


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> The rover is here


That's the one! That's a really great piece. Traded the GS?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Victorinox strap on a Breitling...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Alright honest Bb58 assessment
> 
> Size: for small wristed folks like me it is just about perfect
> 
> ...


Good assessment. Small wrist here also but perhaps I'm just used to how the 41mm Black Bay sat on my wrist when I tried it on it felt slightly small. Quite a bit smaller than the 116610 in fact.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> It is but someone no doubt needs it more than me ....


Too bad. If I was smaller wristed, I would have one. Dare I say it's a better looking watch than the sub. Except for the snowflake hand. Just my opinion.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> It is but someone no doubt needs it more than me ....


twss


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey® said:


> I don't even have a collage that nice of my family! LOL


me neither


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Victorinox strap on a Breitling...
> View attachment 15565050


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gentlemen... it's Tuesday! Here's a shirt and a strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dang, just got a call from the A.D. I inquired a couple months ago about the OP 41 in blue. And they have one for me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


>


Wait 'til you see the next obscure strap I'm going to attach to it.😬


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang, just got a call from the A.D. I inquired a couple months ago about the OP 41 in blue. And they have one for me.


You beat me...Haven't had any luck.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Too bad. If I was smaller wristed, I would have one. Dare I say it's a better looking watch than the sub. Except for the snowflake hand. Just my opinion.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Agree with all that I never say anything negative about Tudor and I do like many of them, including the BB58s. But the one thing I've never really liked is that snowflake hour hand.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang, just got a call from the A.D. I inquired a couple months ago about the OP 41 in blue. And they have one for me.


GF

Speaking of GFs, my GF said she would take it if I didn't like it. "Take it"?!?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> GF
> 
> Speaking of GFs, my GF said she would take it if I didn't like it. "Take it"?!?


She's gonna take it anyways!


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Love to pull them all out and just stare . My wife thinks I am nuts ...


You mean like my Jenna folder on the PC?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> GF
> 
> Speaking of GFs, my GF said she would take it if I didn't like it. "Take it"?!?


Buy it and sell it to BT if you don't like it. Bros before .... wait, does that cross a line?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Wait 'til you see the next obscure strap I'm going to attach to it.?


NOOOO My heart can't take it!!!!
I'm so paranoid that I have extra Breitling straps AND Buckles!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> She's gonna take it anyways!
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Buy it and sell it to BT if you don't like it. Bros before .... wait, does that cross a line?


"Bros before.... , Bros before ....."

"Umm....Dad....you know we're talking about Mom, right?"

"Bros before ...., All. Day. Long."


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang, just got a call from the A.D. I inquired a couple months ago about the OP 41 in blue. And they have one for me.


A silver dial with blue subdials is calling. Open your backdoor and listen to the wind whispering - Snoopy, Snoopy...

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> A silver dial with blue subdials is calling. Open your backdoor and listen to the wind whispering - Snoopy, Snoopy...
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That's beautiful bro. Your words moved me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> That's beautiful bro. Your words moved me.


Better than eating a mango?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> just to show how it really looks like


That's a nice surf-like blue. Really like the color here. Most other photos show the blue to be much darker, closer to navy blue.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> That's the one! That's a really great piece. Traded the GS?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well last night I was going to get the laureato in blue and trade the Gs in but then the AD called at 5pm saying you want the 58...so I took it . Now got to sell the GS


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


>


You got to work on your gif adding skills


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Gentlemen... it's Tuesday! Here's a shirt and a strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Buy it and sell it to BT if you don't like it. Bros before .... wait, does that cross a line?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mav said:


> That's a nice surf-like blue. Really like the color here. Most other photos show the blue to be much darker, closer to navy blue.


In the famous words of BT , THIS could be the one


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Fine workmanship Bro @AL9C1 . I'll put it on the JMan tonight. More pics to follow!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Fine workmanship Bro @AL9C1 . I'll put it on the JMan tonight. More pics to follow!


Excellent!! I'm glad it finally made it. Hope it looks great on the Jman.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> "Bros before.... , Bros before ....."
> 
> "Umm....Dad....you know we're talking about Mom, right?"
> 
> "Bros before ...., All. Day. Long."


I'm ready


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Verdict? Not small at all.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


That thing is big! TWSS


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It is big! Like Exp2 big!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

How much do you think this is worth on the gray market?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> How much do you think this is worth on the gray market?


More than I would pay 
Last one I saw on DSW a month old was $7850

Much less than red yellow etc.

One with stickers was $8500ish just checked $8275


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> How much do you think this is worth on the gray market?


Dang it even has its own reference number!

Full, unopened bottle with original stickers:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang it even has its own reference number!
> 
> Full, unopened bottle with original stickers:


Duh thought he was asking about watch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So back to Verdict?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Now


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BT get it going


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Take it , it is yours


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

You wants it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> More than I would pay
> Last one I saw on DSW a month old was $7850
> 
> Much less than red yellow etc.
> ...


Disinfectant spray?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Needs it


Dang it... Was going for milepost for a change

Congrats


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> NOOOO My heart can't take it!!!!
> I'm so paranoid that I have extra Breitling straps AND Buckles!!!!
> 
> View attachment 15565238


I think my next kitting will be interesting to you...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotta run it by my lady first. She seemed kind of serious about it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Dang it... Was going for milepost for a change
> 
> Congrats


Never do a pic for milepost


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Gotta run it by my lady first. She seemed kind of serious about it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Or at least tell AD sold? What is Canadian price?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


I never notice the count! I thought you were talking about the blue OP41.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> "Bros before.... , Bros before ....."
> 
> "Umm....Dad....you know we're talking about Mom, right?"
> 
> "Bros before ...., All. Day. Long."


Hmm. I recall that the hardcore bikers in my area used to say, "They're all ....s except Mom and Grandma."


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I never notice the count! I thought you were talking about the blue OP41.


I thought what's a little blow out


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I never notice the count! I thought you were talking about the blue OP41.


Used to be important... Supposed to end at 50k anyway


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I thought what's a little blow out


"Take it it's yours" "You wants it", it all fit in the context of the OP41 Sap was looking at!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> "Take it it's yours" "You wants it", it all fit in the context of the OP41 Sap was looking at!


Double entendre


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BT when Sap passes the OP41 Blue to his girlfriend:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> BT when Sap passes the OP41 Blue to his girlfriend:


Wouldn't be first time I felt that way


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So I was looking around for some new Camo pants. Not something ez to get online. 
Swallowed my pride and went into dicks sporting goods (story there). They did have north face elastic waist ones. 
Tried on large and medium. Large ez to pull on.. Medium fits good once I shimmy them on.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Apparently the 4 -legged members of the house are having some kind of meeting?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So the dilemma... Medium fits best once on. But when I have to whiz since there is no zipper I would have to shimmy them down at urinal. (where's dog anyway)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

The rest of us when Sap passes the OP41 blue to his girlfriend instead of BT:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So telling Mrs BT.. She suggested just go in stall at toilet. Then I thought hell they are polyester anyway so... Would dry quick. Prepping for old age.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sap when he passes the OP41 to his GF instead of BT:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^might wanna rethink the writing..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Sap when he passes the OP41 to his GF instead of BT:


You are on it... Just think of the moments Sap is having at the moment.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> NOOOO My heart can't take it!!!!
> I'm so paranoid that I have extra Breitling straps AND Buckles!!!!
> 
> View attachment 15565238


Yikes!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> So telling Mrs BT.. She suggested just go in stall at toilet. Then I thought hell they are polyester anyway so... Would dry quick. Prepping for old age.


Oy!

Not saying you're wrong...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> So the dilemma... Medium fits best once on. But when I have to whiz since there is no zipper I would have to shimmy them down at urinal. (where's dog anyway)


Negative


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Jenna Time!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BSF here is a blue watch









39 mm
9.45mm thick
LTL 47.7
2892 a2 top
904 steel à la Folex 
30 days return guaranteed 
Must say for 1600 clamorooskis not a bad deal


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> BSF here is a blue watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm still toying with the idea of a Wempe Iron Walker... Chrono maybe?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Congrats ... value just dropped


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats ... value just dropped


It's not an omega!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


Sap now turn it around to BT so I can turn around my GS to yours truly


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Real time watch buying a new high for OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks. I'm still toying with the idea of a Wempe Iron Walker... Chrono maybe?


It is a nice watch that Wempe but since you already have my dream chrono then no don't get it


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Done deal? Congrats! Make sure they throw in a bottle of that Rolex sanitizer!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> It is a nice watch that Wempe but since you already have my dream chrono then no don't get it


which is?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats ... value just dropped


Wish I could see what you guys are talking about. I'm seeing "Image being refreshed" or something like that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> which is?


BSF AP chrono


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here it is, finally.....
























The Big Bro Al on the JMan Special!

Very nice stuff! The true OoO Bro Watch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Here it is, finally.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> BSF AP chrono


ever try one on?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> ever try one on?


BSF's


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Here it is, finally.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kick ass! Hope you enjoy it man. Rub it down with just a little leather conditioner and it will darken up just a little more. Looks pretty substantial on your wrist. Manly man stuff right there. 

Btw if it's a bit bulky, a thumbnail buckle will make it more manageable. 
With my 24mm straps I find the thumbnails make a big difference. 
OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Kick ass! Hope you enjoy it man. Rub it down with just a little leather conditioner and it will darken up just a little more. Looks pretty substantial on your wrist. Manly man stuff right there.
> 
> Btw if it's a bit bulky, a thumbnail buckle will make it more manageable.
> With my 24mm straps I find the thumbnails make a big difference.
> ...


Awesome strap Bro. Substantial, thick, perfect (#twss).


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> So telling Mrs BT.. She suggested just go in stall at toilet. Then I thought hell they are polyester anyway so... Would dry quick. Prepping for old age.


Need to add Velcro fastened shoes then?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Here it is, finally.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strap looks great!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


MrsBS concurs. Great lighting, too.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Just got this ad









Is that what an adventurer wear ? with a gold VC ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Just got this ad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prob depends on how one looks?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Just got this ad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why is he wearing a tie?!?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> And why is he wearing a tie?!?


why a ring on his middle finger?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> And why is he wearing a tie?!?


To hang himself by a tree for not packing enough provisions or weapons but 4 pairs of loafers and hair gel...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> why a ring on his middle finger?


 
*People also ask*
What does a ring on the middle finger mean?
Balance

*Middle Finger* - Balance and Order

Being in the center of the hand, *middle finger rings symbolize* balance and order. Also, as the *middle finger* is a man's largest and boldest *finger*, it can represent masculinity.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> *People also ask*
> What does a ring on the middle finger mean?
> Balance
> 
> ...


well thx for that... seems to be working for it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> *People also ask*
> What does a ring on the middle finger mean?
> Balance
> 
> ...


All I can see is some dude being chased by a pack of lions while wearing a brooks brother suit and a tie ....and a gold VC ...I mean the guy doesn't stand a chance . In some parts of the world he would not make it twelve feet .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> All I can see is some dude being chased by a pack of lions while wearing a brooks brother suit and a tie ....and a gold VC ...I mean the guy doesn't stand a chance . In some parts of the world he would not make it twelve feet .


well at least it's more than 6 ft


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> why a ring on his middle finger?


That's a F-YOU ring.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

@jmanlay your right...I think I remember reading about that guy...and this was the tent that the lion ate him in.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> @jmanlay your right...I think I remember reading about that guy...and this was the tent that the lion ate him in.
> View attachment 15565704


That's my kind of camping ...glamping but then again I don't like lions sniffing my bits at night so I will settle w a real door .


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> And why is he wearing a tie?!?


I assume we are supposed to recognize the man to be within a cell service area. So, if he orders the VC by phone, he can then make the money to pay for it via a Zoom meeting which may benefit from his wearing of a tie.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> All I can see is some dude being chased by a pack of lions while wearing a brooks brother suit and a tie ....and a gold VC ...I mean the guy doesn't stand a chance . In some parts of the world he would not make it twelve feet .


It's like that silly trope that a Rolex is emergency currency. Just send the pack of lions off the pawn shop with that gold VC.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Just got this ad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"There is a beauty that remains within us after we stop looking"... wtf? That's discombobulating fwiw atm tbh imo. It don't compute.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> It's like that silly trope that a Rolex is emergency currency. Just send the pack of lions off the pawn shop with that gold VC.


Godfrey

It might be a bad assumption that they would pawn it. After all, gold is better match for them than SS, so they may just prefer to wear it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


And who says there're no Rolexes at ADs.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Wouldn't be first time I felt that way


Like after you sold the OP white? 
#toosoon


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> And who says there're no Rolexes at ADs.


Yeah, the only steel watches in the whole place - the one I wore going in, and the one I bought!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, the only steel watches in the whole place - the one I wore going in, and the one I bought!


Damn! Probably more luck finding them here...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15565478
> 
> 
> Apparently the 4 -legged members of the house are having some kind of meeting?


Segregation? You need to mix em up like when I was in HS. After a few days of rioting my HS became the only school in the nation where the National Guard was called in to break up the conflicts.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> It is a nice watch that Wempe but since you already have my dream chrono then no don't get it


Which is?

Asking for Santa 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> which is?


Dang, did we share a meteorite in another life?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> BSF AP chrono


Ah, old big eyes.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> *People also ask*
> What does a ring on the middle finger mean?
> Balance
> 
> ...


So a fku ring 

Recently was behind a Volvo with the non personalised number FKU327.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> And who says there're no Rolexes at ADs.


In that AD I'm guessing there were three; two of which were walk ins.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

With all the talk about homage in other parts of the forum, decided to buy myself an homage.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> With all the talk about homage in other parts of the forum, decided to buy myself an homage.
> View attachment 15565908


You got a special double Like for that


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> With all the talk about homage in other parts of the forum, decided to buy myself an homage.
> View attachment 15565908


Why the heck would you need two remotes that are literally the exact duplicate?

Haven't used my remotes for a while, my HT system TV everything is controlled with my phone.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

More about the Tudor BB Blue









Review: Everything You Need to Know About the New Navy Blue Tudor Black Bay 58 - Chrono24 Magazine


I've owned a navy blue Tudor Black Bay 58 for about four weeks now. Find out what I've learned – both positive and negative – after a month of almost daily wear, as well as my preferred version of the watch and its price stability.




www.chrono24.com


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> More about the Tudor BB Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine just got the call for this. He is picking it up Friday.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Why the heck would you need two remotes that are literally the exact duplicate?
> 
> Haven't used my remotes for a while, my HT system TV everything is controlled with my phone.


all our TVs are samsungs. Due to wear and tear (and the kids) about three are damaged already. Since samsung doesnt sell just remotes, was thinking of getting a universal remote. Then chanced upon these homage pieces. Also got another type. Will take a picture later.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Why the heck would you need two remotes that are literally the exact duplicate?
> 
> Haven't used my remotes for a while, my HT system TV everything is controlled with my phone.


It is the secret remote that he uses to switch off the TV when the kids won't go to bed.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

An interesting read. Based purely on the aesthetics I find myself more drawn to the blue.



rjohnson56 said:


> More about the Tudor BB Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> all out TVs are samsungs. Due to wear and tear (and the kids) about three are damaged already. Since samsung doesnt sell just remotes, was thinking of getting a universal remote. Then chanced upon this homage pieces. Also got another type. Will take a picture later.


I once went to do some work at a factory in Indonesia which makes TV remotes for just about every brand. Yeah, simple technology and this company has multiple production lines making remotes for the likes of Sony to LG. Won't be surprised your original "Samsung" branded ones and the plain non branded ones came from the same factory.

Which brings to mind the question. If a branded product and a non branded product are made on the same production line, then do you call the non branded one a fake?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I once went to do some work at a factory in Indonesia which makes TV remotes for just about every brand. Yeah, simple technology and this company has multiple production lines making remotes for the likes of Sony to LG. Won't be surprised your original "Samsung" branded ones and the plain non branded ones came from the same factory.
> 
> Which brings to mind the question. If a branded product and a non branded product are made on the same production line, then do you call the non branded one a fake?


Godfrey!

By the same token, a lot of apparel manufacturers in certain 3rd world countries would be making 5,000 pieces of a pair of jeans for a major American brand and then using the same design, make another 5,000 pieces and sell them in the night markets.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is the secret remote that he uses to switch off the TV when the kids won't go to bed.


Right. Never really had that problem though... I was quite strict on my kids, never had to hide the remotes or anything like that.

And they didn't have smartphones until they were teenagers. Guess it's a little different now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I once went to do some work at a factory in Indonesia which makes TV remotes for just about every brand. Yeah, simple technology and this company has multiple production lines making remotes for the likes of Sony to LG. Won't be surprised your original "Samsung" branded ones and the plain non branded ones came from the same factory.
> 
> Which brings to mind the question. If a branded product and a non branded product are made on the same production line, then do you call the non branded one a fake?


Isn't that the very definition of OEM? Like BMW/Bosch windshield wiper blades?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Back from my walking-my-watch lunch break. Gotta keep on spinning; and, yes, the dog came along for the watch walk.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> With all the talk about homage in other parts of the forum, decided to buy myself an homage.
> View attachment 15565908


Like father, like son.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> My PLTR stock going from $11ish to $18ish in a week makes me wish I'd bought a lot more.


Godfrey

Annnd it closed at 23.82 yesterday. C'mon watch fund...keep growing!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Isn't that the very definition of OEM? Like BMW/Bosch windshield wiper blades?


Exactly!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> That's my kind of camping ...glamping but then again I don't like lions sniffing my bits at night so I will settle w a real door .


Too easy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> By the same token, a lot of apparel manufacturers in certain 3rd world countries would be making 5,000 pieces of a pair of jeans for a major American brand and then using the same design, make another 5,000 pieces and sell them in the night markets.


I happen to have a little experience in that area. The fabrics used for the night market no names are quite different - don't expect them to pass any crocking/shrinkage/Azo dye tests...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I once went to do some work at a factory in Indonesia which makes TV remotes for just about every brand. Yeah, simple technology and this company has multiple production lines making remotes for the likes of Sony to LG. Won't be surprised your original "Samsung" branded ones and the plain non branded ones came from the same factory.
> 
> Which brings to mind the question. If a branded product and a non branded product are made on the same production line, then do you call the non branded one a fake?


Since it doesn't have the brand name on it, you can't call it a fake, right?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Buick said:


> An interesting read. Based purely on the aesthetics I find myself more drawn to the blue.


A lot more to the black one w the gilt but the blue 58 is really well done but I could easily see where someone w a Serbian or Louisiana size wrist would think it is a toy . It is smaller but for me skinny wristed dude actually just all around skinny it works just about perfect .the review you linked talks to poorly made clasp I don't see that one bit but then the clasp on the sub is just ridiculously too big 
Morning shot


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I happen to have a little experience in that area. The fabrics used for the night market no names are quite different - don't expect them to pass any crocking/shrinkage/Azo dye tests...


I'm very curious about the material supply details of operations like these. "All these fashion brands are made in the same factory" is a simplistic phrase -- it could be entirely true that they're literally sewn together by the same individuals, or it could be how like you could say that "iPhones and XBoxes are all made by the same company" even though the Foxconn company has factories everywhere.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> all our TVs are samsungs. Due to wear and tear (and the kids) about three are damaged already. Since samsung doesnt sell just remotes, was thinking of getting a universal remote. Then chanced upon these homage pieces. Also got another type. Will take a picture later.


godfrey

here's the other kind


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was at the Kurono website. Waited with countdown. And now sold out. Mere minutes. Is that possible?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Was at the Kurono website. Waited with countdown. And now sold out. Mere minutes. Is that possible?


These? They look good, so sure, it's possible. How many examples were up for sale? Are they low-volume like Ming?

(edit) 200 of the newest one? I'm sure he's got plenty of fans if he's been mentioned at Esquire mag, so yeah, "mere minutes" sounds right.




__





KURONO TOKYO


KURONO TOKYO HAJIME ASAOKA HOROLOGY




kuronotokyo.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> These? They look good, so sure, it's possible. How many examples were up for sale? Are they low-volume like Ming?
> 
> (edit) 200 of the newest one? I'm sure he's got plenty of fans if he's been mentioned at Esquire mag, so yeah, "mere minutes" sounds right.
> 
> ...


yup. 200. Usual lot is 50 i think.

was anticipating it. In my calendar. Had an alarm. Was at countdown from 5 mins. Oh well. Maybe i will get lucky in other aspects of my life.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm very curious about the material supply details of operations like these. "All these fashion brands are made in the same factory" is a simplistic phrase -- it could be entirely true that they're literally sewn together by the same individuals, or it could be how like you could say that "iPhones and XBoxes are all made by the same company" even though the Foxconn company has factories everywhere.


First I think you need to understand this - when brands like Burberry or Polo places an order to a certain supplier/garment factory, chances are the factory will subcontract part of the order to a third party factory to take off some of the work load, especially during peak seasons. Often it is these subcontractors that copies the designs and make their own "no name" products, not the factory that the fashion brands had placed the order with in the first place, as they are bound to have signed some sort of compliance/contract with the brands to begin with.

That said, it is not unheard of that these "subcontractors" are also owned by the factories themselves so they are not bound by the contract with the brands as they are separate legal entities.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> A lot more to the black one w the gilt but the blue 58 is really well done but I could easily see where someone w a Serbian or Louisiana size wrist would think it is a toy . It is smaller but for me skinny wristed dude actually just all around skinny it works just about perfect .the review you linked talks to poorly made clasp I don't see that one bit but then the clasp on the sub is just ridiculously too big
> Morning shot


That looks like a nice fit. Does the BB Blue wear noticeably smaller?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> here's the other kind
> View attachment 15566124


That's the one we have. Very cool how it works for everything with the same few buttons.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> First I think you need to understand this - when brands like Burberry or Polo places an order to a certain supplier/garment factory, chances are the factory will subcontract part of the order to a third party factory to take off some of the work load, especially during peak seasons. Often it is these subcontractors that copies the designs and make their own "no name" products, not the factory that the fashion brands had placed the order with in the first place, as they are bound to have signed some sort of compliance/contract with the brands to begin with.
> 
> That said, it is not unheard of that these "subcontractors" are also owned by the factories themselves so they are not bound by the contract with the brands as they are separate legal entities.


It sounds startling. There's such a fine line between "good business decisions" and "shenanigans".


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Speaking of TVs and remotes --

All I want when I go shopping for a TV is two things: being able to try out the menus with the remote (bonus points if the TV itself has some hardware buttons), and being able to look at the connections on the back. If I could design my own retail store, the TVs would be mounted on swingarms that would let the salespeople show buyers how their gadgets can plug in.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> It sounds startling. There's such a fine line between "good business decisions" and "shenanigans".


Good business decisions/practices do not exist. If you've had the chance to read some of the emails I used to get from brands on their counteroffers against our quoted FOB prices you'd think they were typos or missing a digit. 

Right or wrong is not an absolute, it's only a point of view.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> First I think you need to understand this - when brands like Burberry or Polo places an order to a certain supplier/garment factory, chances are the factory will subcontract part of the order to a third party factory to take off some of the work load, especially during peak seasons. Often it is these subcontractors that copies the designs and make their own "no name" products, not the factory that the fashion brands had placed the order with in the first place, as they are bound to have signed some sort of compliance/contract with the brands to begin with.
> 
> That said, it is not unheard of that these "subcontractors" are also owned by the factories themselves so they are not bound by the contract with the brands as they are separate legal entities.


The first thing we do, let's kill al the lawyers. Not you, Sap. Not you either, Pongster and SA.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> That looks like a nice fit. Does the BB Blue wear noticeably smaller?


I would say the Bb wears quite a bit smaller


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another red number day...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since it doesn't have the brand name on it, you can't call it a fake, right?


Wanna buy my Submariner? Or my Rolex Submariner?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> A lot more to the black one w the gilt but the blue 58 is really well done but I could easily see where someone w a Serbian or Louisiana size wrist would think it is a toy . It is smaller but for me skinny wristed dude actually just all around skinny it works just about perfect .the review you linked talks to poorly made clasp I don't see that one bit but then the clasp on the sub is just ridiculously too big
> Morning shot


Dammit that's a beautiful watch.

Two years ago to the day, I walked into an AD I had never been to in my life before and was offered a no date Sub. Its like being handed a winning lottery ticket, and I walked out the door without buying it.

Photos like this one haunt me 

I'm sure the BB58 is nice but the Subbie is just friggin dope asf.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I once went to do some work at a factory in Indonesia which makes TV remotes for just about every brand. Yeah, simple technology and this company has multiple production lines making remotes for the likes of Sony to LG. Won't be surprised your original "Samsung" branded ones and the plain non branded ones came from the same factory.
> 
> Which brings to mind the question. If a branded product and a non branded product are made on the same production line, then do you call the non branded one a fake?


You call it cheaper


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Anybody else thanksgiving prepping today? I been killing it in the kitchen all day and really haven't started cooking anything yet. Birds a brining. Gravy stock is simmering. Sweet potatoes baking. The anticipation is torturing me. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> With all the talk about homage in other parts of the forum, decided to buy myself an homage.
> View attachment 15565908











Thats a FauxSung. I wouldn't get caught wearing...err using that. I'd sooner get up from the couch.

OH and ask yourself why so cheap...? Because it is listening to you and stealing all your personal data and passwords.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody else thanksgiving prepping today? I been killing it in the kitchen all day and really haven't started cooking anything yet. Birds a brining. Gravy stock is simmering. Sweet potatoes baking. The anticipation is torturing me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Mrs BT and her sis do all the work today. Exciting.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You call it cheaper


BT, you have a PM.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My daughter is doing a prethanksgiving today. Told her no one knows when or where so safe. She's making a sausage and cornbread dressing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, you have a PM.


Didn't see you had replied. Duh.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Didn't see you had relied. Duh.


Was going to say responded to first...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Daughter
Made cornbread & sausage dressing, bourbon pecan pie, cranberry sauce, serrano cabbage slaw. Picked up smoked turkey from Cypress hall and apple pie from famous. Have rolls and ham too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT and her sis do all the work today. Exciting.


Usually I only do a sweet potato dish myself but we are doing a dinner at my house this year due to covid so I ain't playing around. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Usually I only do a sweet potato dish myself but we are doing a dinner at my house this year due to covid so I ain't playing around. Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We doing the same we always do.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15566755


Pecan pie , yes please


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Pecan pie , yes please


Even better pecan bourbon pie... They did live in KY for few years.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since it doesn't have the brand name on it, you can't call it a fake, right?


Umm... 

You've given me an idea


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I happen to have a little experience in that area. The fabrics used for the night market no names are quite different - don't expect them to pass any crocking/shrinkage/Azo dye tests...


I agree. I had a friend (lost contact) back then and his family owns a garment factory that makes jeans for a famous brand. I recall him saying that they learnt the skill making jeans because the foreign companies came and thought them how to do it (using their cheap labour) and then they mastered it. Of course, they have the quality materials to make the good stuff but along the way, they learned enough to make their own products as well.

Maybe that friend I lost contact with was you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> here's the other kind
> View attachment 15566124


The one on the right needs a service. The surface is all worn out and we need some silk screen printing down to put the markings back.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> First I think you need to understand this - when brands like Burberry or Polo places an order to a certain supplier/garment factory, chances are the factory will subcontract part of the order to a third party factory to take off some of the work load, especially during peak seasons. Often it is these subcontractors that copies the designs and make their own "no name" products, not the factory that the fashion brands had placed the order with in the first place, as they are bound to have signed some sort of compliance/contract with the brands to begin with.
> 
> That said, it is not unheard of that these "subcontractors" are also owned by the factories themselves so they are not bound by the contract with the brands as they are separate legal entities.


I got a feeling I know you twenty something years ago....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It sounds startling. There's such a fine line between "good business decisions" and "shenanigans".


LOL. How else do you think some of the fake handbags are so close to the real thing?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of TVs and remotes --
> 
> All I want when I go shopping for a TV is two things: being able to try out the menus with the remote (bonus points if the TV itself has some hardware buttons), and being able to look at the connections on the back. If I could design my own retail store, the TVs would be mounted on swingarms that would let the salespeople show buyers how their gadgets can plug in.


No one would buy the TV when the damn plug is in the middle of a 65" TV.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Good business decisions/practices do not exist. If you've had the chance to read some of the emails I used to get from brands on their counteroffers against our quoted FOB prices you'd think they were typos or missing a digit.
> 
> Right or wrong is not an absolute, it's only a point of view.


The brands are the greedy ones that force the factory to make it cheaper hence making them try other means to make money.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The first thing we do, let's kill al the lawyers. Not you, Sap. Not you either, Pongster and SA.


It's not the lawyers, it's the accountants we worry about. These bean counters are the ones that say, "oh, if we used one button less, we could save $1.5m" or "if we introduced low cut butt jeans, we could save 15% materials and increase profitability by 20%" "we will market it as very hip to be showing your butt crack or G-strings to the world and everyone will be buying it."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Wanna buy my Submariner? Or my Rolex Submariner?


I will call mine the Folex Submersible


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody else thanksgiving prepping today? I been killing it in the kitchen all day and really haven't started cooking anything yet. Birds a brining. Gravy stock is simmering. Sweet potatoes baking. The anticipation is torturing me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Happy thanksgiving


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> View attachment 15566722
> 
> Thats a FauxSung. I wouldn't get caught wearing...err using that. I'd sooner get up from the couch.
> 
> OH and ask yourself why so cheap...? Because it is listening to you and stealing all your personal data and passwords.


I think my iPhone is actually the one eavesdropping on me....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Some work from home essentials!










Bro @AL9C1 ; do you have something that might work well with this? Something blue? Loved the leather strap you prepared for Sappie for his JMan special!

I'm assuming I could use the Panerai buckle, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Thats a FauxSung. I wouldn't get caught wearing...err using that. I'd sooner get up from the couch.
> 
> OH and ask yourself why so cheap...? Because it is listening to you and stealing all your personal data and passwords.


what was that member name over there NOSxxxxx Think whole thread gone.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> what was that member name over there NOSxxxxx Think whole thread gone.


Yep. Pic when I get the watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody else thanksgiving prepping today? I been killing it in the kitchen all day and really haven't started cooking anything yet. Birds a brining. Gravy stock is simmering. Sweet potatoes baking. The anticipation is torturing me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Normally I would spend all day Wednesday cooking (and most of Thursday). Since it's just the two of us and we're scaling way back, I'm just doing a couple things today.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> My daughter is doing a prethanksgiving today. Told her no one knows when or where so safe. She's making a sausage and cornbread dressing.
> View attachment 15566723


That's looking good! I usually make enough of that for 25 people. It's like a vacation this year.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I think we're skipping out on turkey this year. Got a rotisserie chicken, some other sides, and a fruit tart instead of pecan or pumpkin pie.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Some work from home essentials!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have any blue leather yet but been wanting to order some. I did this one for my Seiko and this thread is pretty great. Would look good on a strap like Sappie's
















But I also have just about extra leather of most of these.








If not just hold tight and I'll have some new stuff that might work soon enough. I have to order more of that dark brown like Saps and maybe some black and blue. Just let me know bro.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't have any blue leather yet but been wanting to order some. I did this one for my Seiko and this thread is pretty great. Would look good on a strap like Sappie's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd definitely be interested in black with blue stitching or blue! The type of leather that you used for Saps looks perfect!

I'm in no rush, but happy to talk over PM when you get in the leather!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think my iPhone is actually the one eavesdropping on me....


Oh it's listening, don't you doubt it.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I like this guys videos...interesting one re Daytona update, pricing and other...
I don't like the the wears a watch on both wrists though...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The one on the right needs a service. The surface is all worn out and we need some silk screen printing down to put the markings back.


would that be considered a redial?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

What is everyone's thoughts on a Two-Tone Daytona? I know what I think...just wondering what ya'll think.
I must be getting old...or something.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Normally I would spend all day Wednesday cooking (and most of Thursday). Since it's just the two of us and we're scaling way back, I'm just *doing a couple things today*.


related to cooking?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on a Two-Tone Daytona? I know what I think...just wondering what ya'll think.
> I must be getting old...or something.
> 
> View attachment 15567165


Only if you like it


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Only if you like it


I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> related to cooking?


I'll bake cornbread tonight and prep some vegetables. I'll start baking bread in the morning and kick off the slow cooker. I'm just making a pot roast, since I didn't want to deal with a whole turkey.

It's the first time since 2002 that I've cooked for less than 20 people, and there was only one other time since 1988.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh it's listening, don't you doubt it.


^ this x 10^9


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dam you're old


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'll bake cornbread tonight and prep some vegetables. I'll start baking bread in the morning and kick off the slow cooker. I'm just making a pot roast, since I didn't want to deal with a whole turkey.
> 
> It's the first time since 2002 that I've cooked for less than 20 people, and there was only one other time since 1988.


Sounds like a great day Enjoy!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> dam you're old


LOL. I found a hair on my ear the other day. I might hang myself to be honest.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Annnd it closed at 23.82 yesterday. C'mon watch fund...keep growing!


Godfrey

Annnnnnd it closed at 29.05 today. Crikey! I need a time machine to go back a month ago


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on a Two-Tone Daytona? I know what I think...just wondering what ya'll think.
> I must be getting old...or something.
> 
> View attachment 15567165


Saw that model a couple years back. The only thing I don't like about it is its legibility - how the chrono hands are near-impossible to read, and that the subdial rings start to interfere visually with the main hands. But I'll be darned if it isn't one of the most wrist-friendly mechanical chronographs on the market today.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Saw that model a couple years back. The only thing I don't like about it is its legibility - how the chrono hands are near-impossible to read, and that the subdial rings start to interfere visually with the main hands. But I'll be darned if it isn't one of the most wrist-friendly mechanical chronographs on the market today.


Wait...I have to "read" these?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> LOL. I found a hair on my ear the other day. I might hang myself to be honest.


A good barber will trim your eyebrows and take care of any ear hair without you asking...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A good barber will trim your eyebrows and take care of any ear hair without you asking...


I know! And then I found another a couple weeks later !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'd definitely be interested in black with blue stitching or blue! The type of leather that you used for Saps looks perfect!
> 
> I'm in no rush, but happy to talk over PM when you get in the leather!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You CANNOT go wrong with the strap I got from Bro Al!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> LOL. I found a hair on my ear the other day. I might hang myself to be honest.


I suggest magnifying mirror and tweezers... start now else it will get out of control ..just telling you what a friend told me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I know! And then I found another a couple weeks later !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


see above


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I think I bit off a little more than I can chew with my ear hair joke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> would that be considered a redial?


Yep


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on a Two-Tone Daytona? I know what I think...just wondering what ya'll think.
> I must be getting old...or something.
> 
> View attachment 15567165


I like it. I had one. Traded it for my BLRO, which is now gone.

I would get one again.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I think I bit off a little more than I can chew with my ear hair joke!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me it's not a joke...it happens

can't grow hair on my head but ears and back check


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I like it. I had one. Traded it for my BLRO, which is now gone.
> 
> I would get one again.


but then it would disappear


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> but then it would disappear


True.

Oh, BTW, my lady decided she likes it and wants it. And she even paid me for it.

The OP41 I'm talking about.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> True.
> 
> Oh, BTW, my lady decided she likes it and wants it. And she even paid me for it.
> 
> The OP41 I'm talking about.


congrats... hard to beat that. Does she have 7.25 inch wrists? asking for a friend


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Was curious what they sell for in Canada?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A good barber will trim your eyebrows and take care of any ear hair without you asking...


Amen to that. If I have to ask them to...I don't come back.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Amen to that. If I have to ask them to...I don't come back.


I am my barber.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> I suggest magnifying mirror and tweezers... start now else it will get out of control ..just telling you what a friend told me


Or needle nose pliers and a couple good yanks #MANscaping


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> I am my barber.


Then you better tip better than 20%!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Was curious what they sell for in Canada?


Cdn$6950, plus taxes so $7784.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Cdn$6950, plus taxes so $7784.


5346 usd plus tax 5987 so Montana level with tax


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> 5346 usd plus tax 5987 so Montana level with tax


What is MSRP in the USA?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What is MSRP in the USA?


without looking $5900+


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I agree. I had a friend (lost contact) back then and his family owns a garment factory that makes jeans for a famous brand. I recall him saying that they learnt the skill making jeans because the foreign companies came and thought them how to do it (using their cheap labour) and then they mastered it. Of course, they have the quality materials to make the good stuff but along the way, they learned enough to make their own products as well.
> 
> Maybe that friend I lost contact with was you?





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I got a feeling I know you twenty something years ago....


We made jeans only during the startup as the US denim quota was getting too expensive. At one point the cost for purchasing a dozen US jeans quota cost more than the FOB value of the jeans themselves and even at that price there were times when we couldn't source enough quota to cover the shipment.

Father said fuxk it and witched to making jackets coats and slacks for the EU market instead. Business boomed, especially during the reunification of East/West Germany..couldn't fill the containers fast enough.

Many, many people were employed in the garment/electronics/toys industries in Hong Kong back in those days. Simpler times.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The brands are the greedy ones that force the factory to make it cheaper hence making them try other means to make money.


And consumers want cheaper products which is normal, just the other side of the coin.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think my iPhone is actually the one eavesdropping on me....


iPhone, Android...same difference.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on a Two-Tone Daytona? I know what I think...just wondering what ya'll think.
> I must be getting old...or something.
> 
> View attachment 15567165


Helped a friend of mine purchase a Black dial one last year, it's actually a lovely watch. Personally I don't mind two tone, just a different look.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Helped a friend of mine purchase a Black dial one last year, it's actually a lovely watch. Personally I don't mind two tone, just a different look.


Have a good day tomorrow Bro Dick even if not celebrating Thanksgiving.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Have a good day tomorrow Bro Dick even if not celebrating Thanksgiving.


Thanksgiving isn't really a thing here, but thank you and the same to you all


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Toothbras I passed you.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> More about the Tudor BB Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the call today for one... I passed  ... may regret later


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Got the call today for one... I passed  ... may regret later


I don't think that the hype will last so you can probably pick one up later - maybe even with a discount.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I don't think that the hype will last so you can probably pick one up later - maybe even with a discount.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Thats true, the black 58 is readily available now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> what was that member name over there NOSxxxxx Think whole thread gone.


Yup. He signed up to sell his watch disguised as a thread. Plenty of those around here. I was in the midst of typing my response and then there was "error".


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't have any blue leather yet but been wanting to order some. I did this one for my Seiko and this thread is pretty great. Would look good on a strap like Sappie's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\
Looks pretty cool


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> iPhone, Android...same difference.


LOL. You forgot Hua Wei too?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @Toothbras I passed you.


I think brother Tooth lost some steam in posting. No Simpsons references here these days. We need *G*un + *M*ary + *T*ooth = GMT.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You forgot Hua Wei too?


Right, their OS is also Android-based so they shouldn't be left out. Never really interested in their products though.

Motorola, Nokia, Sony were the only phones I've used until the current Xiaomi. While the Mix2S isn't "bad" per se mine has a tendency to hang while placing voice calls. Guess voice calls isn't a priority these days anymore.

My wife's Sony Xperia I is top notch. Flies through webpages and the OLED screen is gorgeous.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Right, their OS is also Android-based so they shouldn't be left out. Never really interested in their products though.
> 
> Motorola, Nokia, Sony were the only phones I've used until the current Xiaomi. While the Mix2S isn't "bad" per se mine has a tendency to hang while placing voice calls. Guess voice calls isn't a priority these days anymore.
> 
> My wife's Sony Xperia I is top notch. Flies through webpages and the OLED screen is gorgeous.


Only iPhone for me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Only iPhone for me.


Purchased 4 of those but never used one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Purchased 4 of those but never used one.


Why four? Not nice number....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving to our American friends.










I'm planning on making the Thanksgiving meal the day after the Christmas festivities (here 25 December). Before Santa arrives on the evening of the 24th, trudging snow onto my clean wooden floors, our dinner consists of the same procedure as every year: different salads, smoked salmon, pickled herring...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why four? Not nice number....


Lol

Don't care, 百無禁忌


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Lol
> 
> Don't care, 百無禁忌


LOL. Thank God for Google translate 😝


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to our American friends.
> 
> View attachment 15567606
> 
> ...


Has the Turkey been pardoned?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Has the Turkey been pardoned?


According to my wife Trump recently pardoned more than one turkey.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Anybody watching The Undoing? Nice pace. The courtroom antics provides additional chuckles for me.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I just wanted to say I'm thankful for you guys. Its amazing how one can build a bond and friendship with a group with nicknames and the quasi-anonymity of the internet. Thank you for all the laughter, knowledge, and camaraderie (especially during this past crazy year). You're always welcome here in Kansas City, my brothers!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Has the Turkey been pardoned?


Think so. There were 2 Corn and Cob. Think Corn was pardoned and gets life of ease.

Bummer just got word my son's family can't come. One of the girls up at 3am throwing up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. He signed up to sell his watch disguised as a thread. Plenty of those around here. I was in the midst of typing my response and then there was "error".


Funny I was giving him benefit of doubt but then he just kept posting more info.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Despite my setback of son's family, hope everyone has a safe and fun day!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Got the call today for one... I passed  ... may regret later


You know where to get one


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving Day...for those friends who do not celebrate this occasion, well, how about Happy Thursday to you...or, er, friday if that's the case.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to our American friends.
> 
> I'm planning on making the Thanksgiving meal the day after the Christmas festivities (here 25 December). Before Santa arrives on the evening of the 24th, trudging snow onto my clean wooden floors, our dinner consists of the *same procedure as every year: *different salads, smoked salmon, pickled herring...


This is a month early, but.... same procedure as last year:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Think so. There were 2 Corn and Cob. Think Corn was pardoned and gets life of ease.
> 
> Bummer just got word my son's family can't come. One of the girls up at 3am throwing up.


I realize you'd rather have your grandkids visiting, but at least there's more pecan pie for you.😉

Pecan pie is one of the things I miss from when I lived in the southern states along with homemade collards and also Smithfield salt cured ham with eggs for breakfast. I do, however, cook a big pot of collards from time to time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I realize you'd rather have your grandkids visiting, but at least there's more pecan pie for you.😉
> 
> Pecan pie is one of the things I miss from when I lived in the southern states along with homemade collards and also Smithfield salt cured ham with eggs for breakfast. I do, however, cook a big pot of collards from time to time.


Thx... You are describing much of what will be on the table! I do miss my departed mama's sweet potato pie.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Thx... You are describing much of what will be on the table! I do miss my departed mama's sweet potato pie.


My brother, sister and I will be at my mom and dad's place for dinner. They are both in their eighties and in so-so health. My sister does most of the work, but mom insists that she hosts. It's at that stage I'm thankful we are all here together for another Thanksgiving. Minutes and hours often creep yet years and decades pass so quickly.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving !!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving !!!


I got chicken "street tacos" from Costco


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Speaking of Thanksgiving ---

You guys remember when we were talking about coffee makers? I'm trying to remember which brand it was that had a separate glass water tank on top of a polished brass-and-copper boiler section.

We've also got a little Breville espresso machine on our "maybe list" --





Forget Starbucks. Breville’s small, cheap espresso maker is all you need | brandknewmag:Actionable Intelligence on Advertising,Marketing,Branding


Yes, you do have room in your tiny apartment for the Bambino Plus.




www.brandknewmag.com


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I got chicken "street tacos" from Costco
> View attachment 15568087


I hope that's just an appetizer...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> This is a month early, but.... same procedure as last year:


That program is on every New Year's Eve, and it's what I was thinking of when I wrote the post. Didn't know it was shown in the US.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I hope that's just an appetizer...


It was basically "brunch", and we just finished prepping mashed potatoes for later. I think the plan is to video chat with the American half of the family around dinnertime.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> That program is on every New Year's Eve, and it's what I was thinking of when I wrote the post. Didn't know it was shown in the US.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It's not.  We learned about it when my sister's family lived in Germany and we visited over the holidays. We were at a party on New Year's and the hosts hustled us all into the living room in front of the TV. We had no idea what was going on, then the broadcast started. It's a GREAT sketch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of Thanksgiving ---
> 
> You guys remember when we were talking about coffee makers? I'm trying to remember which brand it was that had a separate glass water tank on top of a polished brass-and-copper boiler section.
> 
> ...


Breville is a very good brand I have had my eyes on a replacement but then I paid 50 bucks in parts to replace a solenoid valve and boom back to life after 10 years of daily service (when I am home)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Does anyone listen to Alice's Restaurant on this day?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Highlight might have been 6 yr old gson learning to drive my off road...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's not.  We learned about it when my sister's family lived in Germany and we visited over the holidays. We were at a party on New Year's and the hosts hustled us all into the living room in front of the TV. We had no idea what was going on, then the broadcast started. It's a GREAT sketch.


Over here two programs are sacred over the holidays, the lady and her servant and Disney hour at 15:00 on Christmas Eve.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Having prime rib instead lol.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> Having prime rib instead lol.


Another way to look at it is those turkeys wouldn't exist otherwise. Course knowing farmers here with turkey houses it ain't much of a life.

As I said to my sis on law who loves glue boards for extermination, wonder how we will feel when aliens use them on us.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> Having prime rib instead lol.


Needless cow murder day?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Needless cow murder day?


Hahaha I just found it funny, I usually murder turkeys every year. Im definitely not a vegaina...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> Hahaha I just found it funny, I usually murder turkeys every year. Im definitely not a vegaina...


LOL I read vagina


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> LOL I read vagina


I thought about one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I thought about one.


It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm getting a strong itch for a mid-tier Seiko diver. I've previously thought no point paying over $1k for Seiko, but I'm liking these two in particular.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Merv said:


> I'm getting a strong itch for a mid-tier Seiko diver. I've previously thought no point paying over $1k for Seiko, but I'm liking these two in particular.


That case takes me back my first 6105...
One of the oldest "watch photos" I ever took...these truly gone but not forgotten.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> That case takes me back my first 6105...
> One of the oldest "watch photos" I ever took...these truly gone but not forgotten.
> View attachment 15568459


And w a time stamp to boot almost like hum let's not go there....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Hahaha I just found it funny, I usually murder turkeys every year. Im definitely not a vegaina...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, gentlemen! A much different thanksgiving this year, that's for sure. It's still early in the west coast, but I'll have some food photos following. My mom is cooking a thanksgiving meal for the first time in forever (we've always gonna to a family friends' house but COVID would not permit it this year), so a small(er) family dinner.

Just back from a 4 mile walk in the Palisades with my sister and some of my nieces and nephews










And a seasonal strap to stay on topic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> I'm getting a strong itch for a mid-tier Seiko diver. I've previously thought no point paying over $1k for Seiko, but I'm liking these two in particular.


I like the first one. I'm over the turtle and turtle-like.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> I'm getting a strong itch for a mid-tier Seiko diver. I've previously thought no point paying over $1k for Seiko, but I'm liking these two in particular.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


>


Ron Swanson is the best.










Thanksgiving 2020!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd love to own this Porsche...well maybe not THAT one.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15568534


Nope. You need this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Nope. You need this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merv needs anti itch.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Merv needs anti itch.


OH I assure you Monkey Butt itches...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hope all you bros had a great thanksgiving. I enjoyed myself. My pellet grill Turkey came out amazing. Entirely too much leftovers but that's not a bad thing I suppose. I give it 3 thumbs up. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Hope all you bros had a great thanksgiving. I enjoyed myself. My pellet grill Turkey came out amazing. Entirely too much leftovers but that's not a bad thing I suppose. I give it 3 thumbs up.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Went well as could without son and family. Sent so much food home with daughter that I had to beg sis in law for leftovers.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Hope all you bros had a great thanksgiving. I enjoyed myself. My pellet grill Turkey came out amazing. Entirely too much leftovers but that's not a bad thing I suppose. I give it 3 thumbs up.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We just had a baby a month ago so we decided to cater. Not a bad day all things considered.










OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Funny I was giving him benefit of doubt but then he just kept posting more info.


Yup. Sometimes they dig themselves into a hole.

But that is what most newbies do when they first post. It's rare that people sign up just to talk shop. I signed up because I had issues with a pre-order Ball Watch but ended up staying here for the long term.

Occasionally, I will meet some unpleasant people on WUS but mostly good people here. There's some that we make up after a few exchanges of PMs but there are others that need to be permanently ignored.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> We just had a baby a month ago so we decided to cater. Not a bad day all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wrist shot? ?

Congratulations @The Thomas J


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF was busy today while taking a break from cooking.










Our first Thanksgiving in 30+ years without a proper yard...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> We just had a baby a month ago so we decided to cater. Not a bad day all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is for those not celebrating Thanksgiving.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

We just finished a multi-way Zoom call with the American half plus friends. Everybody's doing well. A niece wants to change her college major from physics & math to art.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Cowboys lost again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> We just finished a multi-way Zoom call with the American half plus friends. Everybody's doing well. A niece wants to change her college major from physics & math to art.


Just a matter of time before she winds up in your basement.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> We just had a baby a month ago so we decided to cater. Not a bad day all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF was busy today while taking a break from cooking.
> 
> View attachment 15568721
> 
> ...


Still looks good


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> We just finished a multi-way Zoom call with the American half plus friends. Everybody's doing well. A niece wants to change her college major* from physics & math to art*.


all good except


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just a matter of time before she winds up in your basement.


You're not wrong.

I say that she should video chat with MrsBS. She'll scare her straight. "If she was in a Korean family, she would die!"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> You're not wrong.
> 
> I say that she should video chat with MrsBS. She'll scare her straight. "If she was in a Korean family, she would die!"


Much like 911 affected young people's career choices, one would think 2020 would encourage more to go into health related fields.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> We just had a baby a month ago so we decided to cater. Not a bad day all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Just had a new baby niece a few weeks ago. Babies are awesome when they are not mine. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Today my 2yr old niece told me I had "baby hair."


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I promised some food pics! Definitely a smaller table (and odd doing thanksgiving as were usually at family friends' house), but a nice small (safe) family gathering



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^looks like a good time


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> ^looks like a good time


Definitely!

Not pictured was my grandmother's ("Nana"), now my mom's Italian chicken soup. Definite winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Need to finish watching yesterday's games before hanging out here. The Lions didn't disappoint; they did what they do best on Thanksgiving. Must be tough for those few Lions fans, but, then again, they're used to it. Need to see how the Cowboys fared.

BUT for those Snoopy fans amongst us, I stumbled across this recent video


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Much like 911 affected young people's career choices, one would think 2020 would encourage more to go into health related fields.


Maybe, but with big caveat that they'd need to be taken seriously instead of treated as expendable.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Is there no end...Although for $300 I'd buy one as a vintage looking beater but not at $1100.









In The Shop: The Baltic Aquascaphe GMT


What makes a great watch is a great story – discover the legend behind this new GMT.




shop.hodinkee.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Is there no end...for $300 I'd buy one as vintage looking beater but not at $1100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Zelos.....that was a bust


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Reminds me of the Zelos.....that was a bust


Had to use the "Googles" to see what a Zelo is....well that's one thing it's got going then...I like it more than the Zelo.









Horizons GMT







zeloswatches.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure what this movement is...









Soprod Caliber C125 Watch Movement | Caliber Corner


Brand Soprod Caliber Number C125 Movement Type Automatic Lignes 11.5”’ Diameter 25.60mm Height 4.10mm Jewels 25 Power Reserve 42 hours Vibrations Per Hour 28,800 bph Shock System Incabloc Hacking Seconds Yes Winding Direction Bidirectional Features Hours, minutes, central seconds, independent...




calibercorner.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Had to use the "Googles" to see what a Zelo is....well that's one thing it's got going then...I like it more than the Zelo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelos was an OoO darling some time back, but I think the guys who bought them also flipped them pretty quickly. Good in pics but less impressive in-hand.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry BSF the Cowboys played an interesting game but their coaches made some poor offensive calls.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Reminds me of the Zelos.....that was a bust


But you found a sole mate through the Zelos connection.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe, but with big caveat that they'd need to be taken seriously instead of treated as expendable.


I don't think any same person feels that way.

Oh you mean the military after 911.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Getting back into taking some pretty good watch photos. Exp1 lume is always impressive.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I don't think any same person feels that way.


General public: "Healthcare workers are heroes!"

Also the general public: "I'll do what I want, if I get sick, so what"

Also the general public, now gasping in the ER: "What do you mean, there aren't enough beds??"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

We had a good ride


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> We had a good ride


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> We had a good ride


Hey congrats on turning it loose.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Hey congrats on turning it loose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


A fabulous watch yet too big for me


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> A fabulous watch yet too big for me


It's why I couldn't keep it on my wish list, too. Liked the movement, liked the complication, liked the style, asked the SA to let me try it - and within thirty seconds, I said, "It's a real big watch, tho..."

I suppose I could live with it, but at the time, I was phasing away from my SKX and wearing my 9-mm-or-so Rado more frequently, and the idea of going to a thicker watch didn't feel like an upgrade.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> General public: "Healthcare workers are heroes!"
> 
> Also the general public: "I'll do what I want, if I get sick, so what"
> 
> Also the general public, now gasping in the ER: "What do you mean, there aren't enough beds??"


Sorry I think you are overplaying the blame game.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> We had a good ride


Sorry for your loss. Hang on to the memories bro.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Is there no end...Although for $300 I'd buy one as a vintage looking beater but not at $1100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I had the HMS001 at around $300USD from memory and flipped it instantly. Pisspoor bracelet. They are extracting the urine asking for $1100. Just point and laugh at these clowns and move on.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

On the day after Thanksgiving...










Anyone have sausage stuffing yesterday?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On the day after Thanksgiving...
> 
> View attachment 15569735
> 
> ...


What are asking exactly?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Sorry for your loss. Hang on to the memories bro.











High speed train Avignon to Paris Jan 2020


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> High speed train Avignon to Paris Jan 2020


The good old days.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On the day after Thanksgiving...
> 
> View attachment 15569735
> 
> ...











There is no saUSAge without USA in it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15569826
> 
> There is no saUSAge without USA in it.


I can get behind this statement. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I can get behind this statement.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ruin it for our intl buddies lol. Never see the word the same again.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15569826
> 
> There is no saUSAge without USA in it.


BT, I think you and Ron have a lot in common.

























One more:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> BT, I think you and Ron have a lot in common.


I probably started eating bacon 68 years before pork belly became the thing. 
Where's 59 btw?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Was supposed to get something Monday. Now at gsons think it was delivered tho.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On the day after Thanksgiving...
> 
> View attachment 15569735
> 
> ...


Yesterday, they had ham instead of turkey at my uncle's house. Now I understand.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Yesterday, they had ham instead of turkey at my uncle's house. Now I understand.


Ham *instead of? *_Does not compute. We always have both in case there are any turkey huggers around. _


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Ham *instead of? *_Does not compute. We always have both in case there are any turkey huggers around. _


Well, actually, Uncle had to cook at their house because Auntie had back surgery this year and isn't up to it yet. That said, Uncle can cook a mean ham but not a turkey. His abilities are ham, homemade ravioli with meatballs and pork, etc., slumgullion, stuffed cabbage, stuffed peppers, and cole slaw.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Ham *instead of? *_Does not compute. We always have both in case there are any turkey huggers around. _


Ok, I don't know if you were trying, but this is exactly something Ron Swanson would say! Love it!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Well, actually, Uncle had to cook at their house because Auntie had back surgery this year and isn't up to it yet. That said, Uncle can cook a mean ham but not a turkey. His abilities are ham, homemade ravioli with meatballs and pork, etc., slumgullion, stuffed cabbage, stuffed peppers, and cole slaw.


A good uncle you have there.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I probably started eating bacon 68 years before pork belly became the thing.
> Where's 59 btw?


He logged on 6 hrs ago but didn't post anything since 4 days ago. Hope everything is alright.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Well, actually, Uncle had to cook at their house because Auntie had back surgery this year and isn't up to it yet. That said, Uncle can cook a mean ham but not a turkey. His abilities are ham, homemade ravioli with meatballs and pork, etc., slumgullion, stuffed cabbage, stuffed peppers, and cole slaw.


Wrong post i had


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Ham *instead of? *_Does not compute. We always have both in case there are any turkey huggers around. _


Ok so funny story in the neighborhood we have tons of wild turkeys but then one day they started disappearing. So the whole neighborhood put those hunting cameras all over and poachers were caught ...
Love it citizen's arrest


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Ok so funny story in the neighborhood we have tons of wild turkeys but then one day they started disappearing. So the whole neighborhood put those hunting cameras all over and poachers were caught ...
> Love it citizen's arrest


"Citizens Arrest" brings this to mind...


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

mav said:


> Getting back into taking some pretty good watch photos. Exp1 lume is always impressive.












Love mine


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> A fabulous watch yet too big for me


Which is what I dont understand about modern seiko/gs, why so big? Asians typically dont have huge wrists


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> Which is what I dont understand about modern seiko/gs, why so big? Asians typically dont have huge wrists


Yup no clue why they do that


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry I think you are overplaying the blame game.


Yeah, you're right. Blaming Joe Q. Citizen here is like blaming a toddler who poops his pants because his parents refuse to put diapers on him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Ok so funny story in the neighborhood we have tons of wild turkeys but then one day they started disappearing. So the whole neighborhood put those hunting cameras all over and poachers were caught ...
> Love it citizen's arrest


Was it illegal?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, you're right. Blaming Joe Q. Citizen here is like blaming a toddler who poops his pants because his parents refuse to put diapers on him.


Exactly... Like cdc said early on.. Don't wear a mask no value.. Oh wait a few months..


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Was it illegal?


Not sure if it is after the season ? Not clear to me but the sign in the neighborhood was "poachers caught " so ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Jaguarshark said:


> Which is what I dont understand about modern seiko/gs, why so big? Asians typically dont have huge wrists


I've had that same thought.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Exactly... Like cdc said early on.. Don't wear a mask no value.. because we don't have enough since we neglected our stockpile, failed to invoke the DPA, left a new high-volume mask production project die on the vine... Oh wait a few months..


FTFY ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So since my last two seikos are gone and unclear if I shall keep the BB what should be on the radar.

diver wise: Sub, 300M, Seadweller, BB58 (who knows)

traveler wise: exp II and Pepsi gmt

work funky wise Milgauss

racing wise : Speedy and Mark II (potential departure)

So what next aside from Cermit or Turquoise OP if they ever show up to add diversity.


Glashütte but prob either too dressy or too big and thick
Breitling ? Hum Prob not
Panerai in 42 ? Yeah but ....
Laureato 42 in blue (always wanted this one but resale if no bueno will hurt a lot )
IWC pilot the small one 40 mm I think, three hander w in house
big fan of VC and AP but $$$$$$$$$$$$$

Any other thoughts ?
I don't do dress watches so don't throw in a reverso or Cartier (don't like them)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Cowboys lost again.
> 
> View attachment 15568729


fake punt


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So since my last two seikos are gone and unclear if I shall keep the BB what should be on the radar.
> 
> diver wise: Sub, 300M, Seadweller, BB58 (who knows)
> 
> ...


PAM 959 like I have? 42mm, matte blue bezel on shark grey dial, versatile with strap options, and (IMO) quintessentially Panerai, but also different!

I saw the new Breitling Superocean in the metal up close and I actually like it, a lot. Only Breitling I'd consider.

VC would be my ultimate choice, but agree on $$$$ at this point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry BSF the Cowboys played an interesting game but their coaches made some poor offensive calls.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


nra

but if plan is to tank, well done


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> So since my last two seikos are gone and unclear if I shall keep the BB what should be on the radar.
> 
> diver wise: Sub, 300M, Seadweller, BB58 (who knows)
> 
> ...


Doxa 300 professional


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I can get behind this statement.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


i'd rather get behind the behind the post that started the question


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Doxa 300 professional


Aren't they huge ??


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> PAM 959 like I have? 42mm, matte blue bezel on shark grey dial, versatile with strap options, and (IMO) quintessentially Panerai, but also different!
> 
> I saw the new Breitling Superocean in the metal up close and I actually like it, a lot. Only Breitling I'd consider.
> 
> ...


I think too big

Me like this


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I think too big
> 
> Me like this


That's a great piece. I'd have one in blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's a great piece. I'd have one in blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Aren't they huge ??


Nope.

42.7 mm but wears much smaller.

short lug to lug, small diameter dial (27ish mm) etc.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> So since my last two seikos are gone and unclear if I shall keep the BB what should be on the radar.
> 
> diver wise: Sub, 300M, Seadweller, BB58 (who knows)
> 
> ...


You like blue. So why not the IWC Pilot in blue with the bracelet? No, it's not an in-house movement but I don't see that as a downside. You get what is in my view the best bracelet I've ever worn and you can get it for a nice price.

It's either that or the Laureato. I am not sure if you are a GO Seventies fan, but I actually like the blue Seventies more than the blue Laureato. Same amazing little trick on the bracelet as the IWC, too (the logo is how you adjust the fit on the bracelet).


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I mean, I find this thing to be amazing and I find the fit and finish to be superior over the Laureato. It's an incredible watch in the flesh and I also love the way that they did the date.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So $21800.00 









But then 50m water resistance ????


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> I mean, I find this thing to be amazing and I find the fit and finish to be superior over the Laureato. It's an incredible watch in the flesh and I also love the way that they did the date.


Agreed looks nice but would I ever keep it ....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So since my last two seikos are gone and unclear if I shall keep the BB what should be on the radar.
> 
> diver wise: Sub, 300M, Seadweller, BB58 (who knows)
> 
> ...


I'll just comment on the IWC. I believe the majority of the Mark XVIII line is 40mm. I think you may be thinking of the Spitfire model with the in house that's 39mm. There's also the Tribute to Mark XI that's really cool but I don't recall if it's got the in house.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I'll just comment on the IWC. I believe the majority of the Mark XVIII line is 40mm. I think you may be thinking of the Spitfire model with the in house that's 39mm. There's also the Tribute to Mark XI that's really cool but I don't recall if it's got the in house.


Correct , this one in 39


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Edited... No one wants to hear BS


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Couldn't resist a cheap 40mm Ti watch..


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Agreed looks nice but would I ever keep it ....


I'd keep it over the Laureato. I just think it looks so much classier in the flesh. I compared both of them head-to-head out in LA last year and I would take the Seventies any day. It's $9,900 and you can definitely get a bit of a discount. I think you could get out the door at like $8,900 including taxes.

The bracelet is MUCH nicer than the GP. Like, I don't think it's a contest.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Correct , this one in 39


The white date window just kills it for me on that deep black dial. I don't mind the white on my blue Pilot, but not here. Also not a fan of the mixed lume colors (white and patina??).


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I think too big
> 
> Me like this


DavidSW has a two month old silvertone VC Overseas right now.
Take a look


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> DavidSW has a two month old white / silvertone VC Overseas right now.
> Take a look


Saw that


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> DavidSW has a two month old white / silvertone VC Overseas right now.
> Take a look


Beauty


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> So since my last two seikos are gone and unclear if I shall keep the BB what should be on the radar.
> 
> diver wise: Sub, 300M, Seadweller, BB58 (who knows)
> 
> ...


The BB looks great. A Panerai would be great but I'm biased. Lol. 
Older sea dweller is just an excellent piece also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nothing to write home about but for a throw away for next trip to Carribean


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Finished up on the BT Special. Came out nice.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Finished up on the BT Special. Came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks great!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> So since my last two seikos are gone and unclear if I shall keep the BB what should be on the radar.
> 
> diver wise: Sub, 300M, Seadweller, BB58 (who knows)
> 
> ...


One other thought.

What about the new JLC Master Control Calendar? You get an annual calendar and moon phase and the price is pretty outstanding for the quality you get. My favorite of the new JLC pieces for 2020. The jump function on the pointer date is cool as hell. You notice that it will jump from 15 to 16 to avoid covering the moon phase.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> So $21800.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you shoulda said something...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> One other thought.
> 
> What about the new JLC Master Control Calendar? You get an annual calendar and moon phase and the price is pretty outstanding for the quality you get. My favorite of the new JLC pieces for 2020. The jump function on the pointer date is cool as hell. You notice that it will jump from 15 to 16 to avoid covering the moon phase.


I've had issues with my own JLC, but I really do like this watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you shoulda said something...


He is ....crying out for help


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> He is ....crying out for help


Punted it a couple of months ago... Oops.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> One other thought.
> 
> What about the new JLC Master Control Calendar? You get an annual calendar and moon phase and the price is pretty outstanding for the quality you get. My favorite of the new JLC pieces for 2020. The jump function on the pointer date is cool as hell. You notice that it will jump from 15 to 16 to avoid covering the moon phase.


It is pretty but then Kiwi has had soooooo many issues (I know n of 1) but still .
I like the chrono version prob even more


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you shoulda said something...


Whoa , what, hold on , should have, wait did something happen


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Punted it a couple of months ago... Oops.


nra nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> nra nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15570394











Vlad is disappointed


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Erika always the answer


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15570394


Maybe a new rule???


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The thing to do would be to 

Sell Seadweller + Pepsi (old one ) + Mark II Omega then buy VC or AP if BSF has any left  or get a 37 mm one from store . Is that even possible ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> It is pretty but then Kiwi has had soooooo many issues (I know n of 1) but still .
> I like the chrono version prob even more


I really do think my situation is kind of a fluke and I just got a rare lemon.

It's back with JLC again right now and I've been promised a movement exchange this time. So we will see. I'm hoping the new movement will be what a watchmaker's watchmaker's movement should be.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jaguarshark said:


> Which is what I dont understand about modern seiko/gs, why so big? Asians typically dont have huge wrists





jmanlay said:


> Yup no clue why they do that


There's a joke in there somewhere. ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> The thing to do would be to
> 
> Sell Seadweller + Pepsi (old one ) + Mark II Omega then buy VC or AP if BSF has any left  or get a 37 mm one from store . Is that even possible ?


If memory serves, I think drhr has a blue 15450 but they're basically long gone otherwise...

Other than those on Chrono24, I mean.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> So since my last two seikos are gone and unclear if I shall keep the BB what should be on the radar.
> 
> diver wise: Sub, 300M, Seadweller, BB58 (who knows)
> 
> ...


Zenith Defy or Bell&Ross Br05. Resale prob not good, so get them 2nd hand.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Aren't they huge ??


Short short lugs, and curvy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Same here


See my suggestions above.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Nope.
> 
> 42.7 mm but wears much smaller.
> 
> short lug to lug, small diameter dial (27ish mm) etc.


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I'll just comment on the IWC. I believe the majority of the Mark XVIII line is 40mm. I think you may be thinking of the Spitfire model with the in house that's 39mm. There's also the Tribute to Mark XI that's really cool but I don't recall if it's got the in house.


Yeah, but that Mark XVIII doesn't wear big.








6.5" wrist here


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15570302


Looks good!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Nothing to write home about but for a throw away for next trip to Carribean
> View attachment 15570304


So who do you give them to at the end of a trip? A waiter or bell-hop? The concierge? Yeoman Purser Smith? Isaac at the bar?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> One other thought.
> 
> What about the new JLC Master Control Calendar? You get an annual calendar and moon phase and the price is pretty outstanding for the quality you get. My favorite of the new JLC pieces for 2020. The jump function on the pointer date is cool as hell. You notice that it will jump from 15 to 16 to avoid covering the moon phase.


Dress watch is a no-go for the JMan.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> It is pretty but then Kiwi has had soooooo many issues (I know n of 1) but still .
> I like the chrono version prob even more


All richemont brand watches have crap service.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> There's a joke in there somewhere. ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What's wrong with the RO?

and 50m is good enough to take it swimming.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

On a roll tonight. Weird color thread kinda like it.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> So since my last two seikos are gone and unclear if I shall keep the BB what should be on the radar.
> 
> diver wise: Sub, 300M, Seadweller, BB58 (who knows)
> 
> ...


I'm gonna go with a most unlikely candidate. How about a chronograph with a tourbillion since you're putting the Mark II on potential departure?

I know I know it's a Heuer but this is no ordinary Heuer.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Correct , this one in 39


Too plane 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I mean, I find this thing to be amazing and I find the fit and finish to be superior over the Laureato. It's an incredible watch in the flesh and I also love the way that they did the date.


Too dressy 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15570302


He needs another diver like he needs a new pair of fins. But if he's into a diver these look great (especially the mechanicals).

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I'm gonna go with a most unlikely candidate. How about a chronograph with a tourbillion since you're putting the Mark II on potential departure?
> 
> I know I know it's a Heuer but this is no ordinary Heuer.


is it still the least expensive swiss tourbillon?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> is it still the least expensive swiss tourbillon?


Not sure about that but I do honestly think it's a handsome looking alternative to a Daytona.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Zenith Defy or Bell&Ross Br05. Resale prob not good, so get them 2nd hand.


BR05 would be great to see. They really did a hell of a job with that one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Not sure about that but I do honestly think it's a handsome looking alternative to a Daytona.


about 13K new on chrono24. So even cheaper than a daytona.

so handsome looking cheaper available alternative.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> about 13K new on chrono24. So even cheaper than a daytona.
> 
> so handsome looking cheaper available alternative.


Yep. Comes in titanium or carbon case options too I believe so 904L can kiss my axx. 

It is probably the only tourbillon with a 100m WR.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Short short lugs, and curvy.


Too easy

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'm gonna go with a most unlikely candidate. How about a chronograph with a tourbillion since you're putting the Mark II on potential departure?
> 
> I know I know it's a Heuer but this is no ordinary Heuer.


Did they use super clue to attach the lugs to the case?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did they use super clue to attach the lugs to the case?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Absolutely no idea brother.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dp


----------



## alpharulez (Nov 29, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> I'm gonna go with a most unlikely candidate. How about a chronograph with a tourbillion since you're putting the Mark II on potential departure?
> 
> I know I know it's a Heuer but this is no ordinary Heuer.


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I'm gonna go with a most unlikely candidate. How about a chronograph with a tourbillion since you're putting the Mark II on potential departure?
> 
> I know I know it's a Heuer but this is no ordinary Heuer.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

sportura said:


>


What what whaaaaàaaaa?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So who do you give them to at the end of a trip? A waiter or bell-hop? The concierge? Yeoman Purser Smith? Isaac at the bar?


Usually someone who helps on the beach.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Usually someone who helps on the beach.


You gotta get the Big Like!


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Started today off with a SNKRS app W. It's the lottery without the financial ruin. Had I not grown up with pro-wings from Payless as a child, and hadn't worked as a teenager to buy Nikes for HS ball, today wouldn't have been as satisfying. I can't believe I paid $200 for Jordan's, but these were my favorite as a kid. Somehow, the same endorphins for these shoes exist when purchasing a Rolex but never an Omega (my college effort to make this post relevant).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


>


Thought that this yeahoo was done.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

abd26 said:


> Started today off with a SNKRS app W. It's the lottery without the financial ruin. Had I not grown up with pro-wings from Payless as a child, and hadn't worked as a teenager to buy Nikes for HS ball, today wouldn't have been as satisfying. I can't believe I paid $200 for Jordan's, but these were my favorite as a kid. Somehow, the same endorphins for these shoes exist when purchasing a Rolex but never an Omega (my college effort to make this post relevant).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've wanted to get some Jordans lately for some reason. They'd look weird on me, though... middle-aged short-haired white guy mostly wearing Eddie Bauer...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

abd26 said:


> Started today off with a SNKRS app W. It's the lottery without the financial ruin. Had I not grown up with pro-wings from Payless as a child, and hadn't worked as a teenager to buy Nikes for HS ball, today wouldn't have been as satisfying. I can't believe I paid $200 for Jordan's, but these were my favorite as a kid. Somehow, the same endorphins for these shoes exist when purchasing a Rolex but never an Omega (my college effort to make this post relevant).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


my wife tells me christian dior also came up with air jordans. Or as what some now call: DIORdans.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I've wanted to get some Jordans lately for some reason. They'd look weird on me, though... middle-aged short-haired white guy mostly wearing Eddie Bauer...


I too am a middle aged short-haired white guy, and my teenagers will mock me, but otherwise, I'm invisible to the world. YOLO bro. If I can wear gator cowboy boots with jeans and a t-shirt, and no one cares, I can wear these Jordan's. So can you. Perspective.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Usually someone who helps on the beach.


Helps with what exactly? And they're usually in a bikini right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> We had a good ride


Gone now but not forgotten?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> So since my last two seikos are gone and unclear if I shall keep the BB what should be on the radar.
> 
> diver wise: Sub, 300M, Seadweller, BB58 (who knows)
> 
> ...


Probably limit additional acquisitions to Rolex sports models IF you can find any. Much easier to get rid of than GS's.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> fake punt


At least the Cowboys are progressing. They are no longer mediocre.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Agreed looks nice but would I ever keep it ....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I'll just comment on the IWC. I believe the majority of the Mark XVIII line is 40mm. I think you may be thinking of the Spitfire model with the in house that's 39mm. There's also the Tribute to Mark XI that's really cool but I don't recall if it's got the in house.


As I recall the Mark XI has the finicky JLC movement just before IWC went with the ETA 2892.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Edited... No one wants to hear BS


Sir I get to differ. After all this is OoO where most responses are BS and drivel.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Finished up on the BT Special. Came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are knocking straps out of the ballpark these days.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


>


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


>


Yea baby!









OoO Baby!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Sir I get to differ. After all this is OoO where most responses are BS and drivel.


just most?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


>


Is that the new-new one? Slimmed down and with more endurance than the "Fat Boy" Sub?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> As I recall the Mark XI has the* finicky JLC movement* just before IWC went with the ETA 2892.


Had a thought...

Is JLC "the watchmaker's watchmaker" because they give more repair work for watchmakers to do?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


>


Wait a minute. Is that the new Sub from your favourite grey dealer?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that the new-new one? Slimmed down and with more endurance than the "Fat Boy" Sub?


Yes. 124060. The last new Sub I bought was the 16610 in 2001. Always wanted a new no-date but did not warm to the supercase and the fat lugs. This one is perfect.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Alright losers the Omega Racing Mark II is officially for sale


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait a minute. Is that the new Sub from your favourite grey dealer?


Yes. You can feel the wider bracelet from lug to clasp, and the taper of the lugs to the bracelet is practically identical to the 5-digit. Rolex nailed it with this one. Love it without the cyclops, so clean, the dial looks so much wider than it does on the GMT or the Sub Date.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Alright losers the Omega Racing Mark II is officially for sale


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


>


YoungBT?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

sportura said:


>


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


>


Good to see you, bud! Nice watch too!

No Cermit??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> YoungBT?


I'm thinking young 59.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good to see you, bud! Nice watch too!
> 
> No Cermit??


Even sporty has limits 

Anyone else doing Movember? The nice combination of mandatory mask use plus a week off work has allowed me to grow out much more than I normally can. Going for a "rugged salt and pepper" look (and horribly failing, there is a reason I usually shave daily


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Yes. You can feel the wider bracelet from lug to clasp, and the taper of the lugs to the bracelet is practically identical to the 5-digit. Rolex nailed it with this one. Love it without the cyclops, so clean, the dial looks so much wider than it does on the GMT or the Sub Date.


I think the 124060 bracelet might be very similar to the 126600 SD43 that is 21mm at the lugs and 17mm at the clasp that might provide better balance on the wrist than the 20/16 on my 116600 SD4K.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking young 59.


Definitely me. Even way back when I always knew I'd be gettin' to Texas ASAP just like Sam Houston and Davy Crockett did. Although Sam Houston was born in NC, he grew up in Maryville TN not too far from where I grew up as well. As I recall Davy Crockett also grew up in E Tennessee although I'm not sure.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Yes. 124060. The last new Sub I bought was the 16610 in 2001. Always wanted a new no-date but did not warm to the supercase and the fat lugs. This one is perfect.


TBH, this is one of the only watches that I'd swap out my SKX009 for. Which is weird to say until I make my always-weird justification: that the SKX is a near-perfect dive watch thanks to its pedigree, feature set, comfort, and disposable price, so a replacement would need to be a bona fide upgrade in style and mechanics while being easier to live with (no-date helps) and still easy to wear.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Even sporty has limits
> 
> Anyone else doing Movember? The nice combination of mandatory mask use plus a week off work has allowed me to grow out much more than I normally can. Going for a "rugged salt and pepper" look (and horribly failing, there is a reason I usually shave daily


Few more days and you'll like like a Schnauzer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> Yes. You can feel the wider bracelet from lug to clasp, and the taper of the lugs to the bracelet is practically identical to the 5-digit. Rolex nailed it with this one. Love it without the cyclops, so clean, the dial looks so much wider than it does on the GMT or the Sub Date.


Noice 

Enjoy your new watch. Looks good on the wrist.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> TBH, this is one of the only watches that I'd swap out my SKX009 for. Which is weird to say until I make my always-weird justification: that the SKX is a near-perfect dive watch thanks to its pedigree, feature set, comfort, and disposable price, so a replacement would need to be a bona fide upgrade in style and mechanics while being easier to live with (no-date helps) and still easy to wear.


I agree, the SKX series is just the perfect vacation dive watch. I wish I had bought more of them. I need to commission a super lumed one just for kicks. Fully lumed bezel, chapter ring, day/date wheel, make that sucker GLOW at night


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Alright losers the Omega Racing Mark II is officially for sale


Yours is the orange accented model, right? I may know a guy.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> As I recall the Mark XI has the finicky JLC movement just before IWC went with the ETA 2892.


"Tribute to Mark XI" is one of the limited editions of the current Mark XVIII line up. Of note it has the old type hands like my Mark XV. Still 40mm and still has the modified ETA rather than the in house that the Spitfire 39mm has.

Here's a shot of it next to the "standard" Mark XVIII:


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Yours is the orange accented model, right? I may know a guy.


That's the one


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Even sporty has limits
> 
> Anyone else doing Movember? The nice combination of mandatory mask use plus a week off work has allowed me to grow out much more than I normally can. Going for a "rugged salt and pepper" look (and horribly failing, there is a reason I usually shave daily


MrsBS won't let me do it. Though these days I shave about once a week so that my mask fits properly when we go grocery shopping. This was the longest my facial hair has been since the summer of 2000.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I agree, the SKX series is just the* perfect vacation dive watch*. I wish I had bought more of them. I need to commission a super lumed one just for kicks. Fully lumed bezel, chapter ring, day/date wheel, make that sucker GLOW at night


Yup, it is. Among my stash, my two choices for vacation watches are the SKX and a solar-atomic Citizen because they both look good enough, are useful enough, and won't give me a heart attack if they get lost or stolen.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> YoungBT?


no I had my own style


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> That's the one


good looking one


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Even sporty has limits
> 
> Anyone else doing Movember? The nice combination of mandatory mask use plus a week off work has allowed me to grow out much more than I normally can. Going for a "rugged salt and pepper" look (and horribly failing, there is a reason I usually shave daily


I've had a beard since 1983, but I think that's technically a "yes".


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Definitely me. Even way back when I always knew I'd be gettin' to Texas ASAP just like Sam Houston and Davy Crockett did. Although Sam Houston was born in NC, he grew up in Maryville TN not too far from where I grew up as well. As I recall Davy Crockett also grew up in E Tennessee although I'm not sure.


David grew up in TN I believe. Talk about elections matter, if he had won reelection he wouldn't have said "you can go to hell I'm going to Texas"


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

sportura said:


>


God, I love a sub!
I wore mine yesterday 
Where you here about 2 weeks ago when I bought a vintage Omega 300m?

Got my Day-Date on today.









OoO Baby!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

The almost unicorn Breitling for Bentley strap on the Navitimer today, especially for @Mickey*®* because I promised him a surprise.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> That's the one


I'll pass it on.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


>


Well that kicks ass. And welcome back man. You were missed.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Even sporty has limits
> 
> Anyone else doing Movember? The nice combination of mandatory mask use plus a week off work has allowed me to grow out much more than I normally can. Going for a "rugged salt and pepper" look (and horribly failing, there is a reason I usually shave daily


Having never seen you before, it looks completely normal like you've always had it. Rock it man.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Tonight is a whiskey (minus the ice) and The Crown night.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> David grew up in TN I believe. Talk about elections matter, if he had won reelection he wouldn't have said "you can go to hell I'm going to Texas"


Texas kept pulling me back. First from Tennessee. Then from Kansas. Lastly from California.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


>


Tried a couple of the new ones on when they were released.



















Alas I'm still stuck in the Omega quagmire 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

sportura said:


>


Ahhhh the only sub I would buy! Fantastic choice bro!! Enjoy it


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sportura said:


>


When is the big reveal? Hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sportura said:


>


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Today I’m going to my local AD to see a Tudor Black Bay 58 blue. I’ll finally be able to compare one to my 41mm as this example is also on a steel bracelet.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


>


Best dive watch ever made.

And welcome back my man.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Ahhhh the only sub I would buy! Fantastic choice bro!! Enjoy it


Look who else is back! Been too long, dude.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Look who else is back! Been too long, dude.


Delco is one of my favorites on these forums. Amazing young man. Where else can you send a message on Instagram and get instant professional prostate advice ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> no I had my own style
> View attachment 15571263


Looks like a young Lee Van Cleef.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks like a young Lee Van Cleef.


Yes look what age has done


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Delco is one of my favorites on these forums. Amazing young man. Where else can you send a message on Instagram and get instant professional prostate advice ?


Mine too. Miss him often... Good man. OTH haven't asked him for prostate advice yet.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Today I'm going to my local AD to see a Tudor Black Bay 58 blue. I'll finally be able to compare one to my 41mm as this example is also on a steel bracelet.


This ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> This ?


Yes. Did you buy one?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> This ?


Is it safe to say the BB41 fits like the new sub? Have yet to try either on.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Yes. Did you buy one?


Yup a few days ago but still on fence . Lugs awesome , size good for me ....but already have the mighty sub so....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Yup a few days ago but still on fence . Lugs awesome , size good for me ....but already have the mighty sub so....


If you have a sub, there is no need for a Tudor.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Is it safe to say the BB41 fits like the new sub? Have yet to try either on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The black bay fits larger because it has a L2L measurement of 50mm. It is easily the largest watch I own.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> If you have a sub, there is no need for a Tudor.


And just posted for sale .....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> And just posted for sale .....


Is that you, Sap??


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> And just posted for sale .....











TWSS


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is that you, Sap??


Affirmative


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> TWSS


Must gather funds for massive upgrade


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Must gather funds for massive upgrade


Olympic pool?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

So I sampled the new Tudor Black Bay 58 blue. I did not like it. Very plain watch and the dial is quite bland. My Seiko Willard blue LE is a much prettier watch with a more vibrant dial. Now to the size. I think it's a little small for me. When they introduced it in the 39mm the Black Bay 58 lost plenty of its appeal. The big crown went, the watch now mimicked the Rolex bracelet far too much and lost its individuality. It simply is now trying to be something that it isn't. The 41mm although large and slabby has a manly feel about it which I like. Yes, it still has some large influence from Rolex but in this form has more individuality.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Must gather funds for massive upgrade











Just don't forget little ol' ALS.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Just don't forget little ol' ALS.


Do they carry anything sporty?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> So I sampled the new Tudor Black Bay 58 blue. I did not like it ....
> 
> ....I think it's a little small for me. When they introduced it in the 39mm the Black Bay 58 lost plenty of its appeal. The big crown went, the watch now mimicked the Rolex bracelet far too much and lost its individuality. It simply is now trying to be something that it isn't. The 41mm although large and slabby has a manly feel about it which I like.


I never thought for a moment you would buy a Black Bay 58. Doesn't fit a man of your size.

Isn't do anything for me when I tried it on back then when it was announced and my AD had them in the shop. They told me they have a long wait list for it and sell everything that comes in.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Do they carry anything sporty?


Actually they recently released their very first sports watch.





__





THE ODYSSEUS.







www.alange-soehne.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Actually they recently released their very first sports watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it weren't so hideous


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is that you, Sap??


I know, right?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> If it weren't so hideous


Lol! I don't love it either, but you know what? I like it more now than I did the first time I saw it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol! I don't love it either, but you know what? *I like it more now than I did the first time I saw it*.


twss


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> So I sampled the new Tudor Black Bay 58 blue. I did not like it. Very plain watch and the dial is quite bland. My Seiko Willard blue LE is a much prettier watch with a more vibrant dial. Now to the size. I think it's a little small for me. When they introduced it in the 39mm the Black Bay 58 lost plenty of its appeal. The big crown went, the watch now mimicked the Rolex bracelet far too much and lost its individuality. It simply is now trying to be something that it isn't. The 41mm although large and slabby has a manly feel about it which I like. Yes, it still has some large influence from Rolex but in this form has more individuality.


I sometimes regret selling my 79220r, loved it it viewed perp to dial but slabby sides not so much. In the end slabby sides killed it for me. 
very versatile watch, bracelet, nato, leather.

might buy it back.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> @Toothbras I passed you.


Nice! Everyone will eventually if i continue my 2020 trend of 1 post/month lol


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think brother Tooth lost some steam in posting. No Simpsons references here these days. We need *G*un + *M*ary + *T*ooth = GMT.


Hahaha very smooth


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Nice! Everyone will eventually if i continue my 2020 trend of 1 post/month lol


seems a little light but important to check in so we know you are ok


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

abd26 said:


> I too am a middle aged short-haired white guy, and my teenagers will mock me, but otherwise, I'm invisible to the world. YOLO bro. If I can wear gator cowboy boots with jeans and a t-shirt, and no one cares, I can wear these Jordan's. So can you. Perspective.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't wear sneakers with jeans. Boots or shoes only.
I only wear sneakers with shorts. I could still pull off a pair of Jordan's if I wanted to. I can't bring myself to spend the money on them.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> This ?


My boy just picked one up Wednesday.

OoO Baby!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I don't wear sneakers with jeans. Boots or shoes only.
> I only wear sneakers with shorts. I could still pull off a pair of Jordan's if I wanted to. I can't bring myself to spend the money on them.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I can't do high tops anymore even Jordan's. Would love a pair of low top Jordan 1's or even a few pairs but haven't found any color ways I really like lately. I do have a pair of Jordan Westbrook 0.3 though which are pretty awesome.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> I don't wear sneakers with jeans. Boots or shoes only.
> I only wear sneakers with shorts. I could still pull off a pair of Jordan's if I wanted to. I can't bring myself to spend the money on them.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I get you but I think sneakers are great with jeans. Real sport shoes, however, are not good with jeans. For example, Adidas Stan Smiths used to be legit tennis shoes, but now they are just fashionable sneakers/casual wear and they make them in dif colours. Same with Superstars. They used to be real basketball shoes.

Running shoes I never wear with jeans.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I can't do high tops anymore even Jordan's. Would love a pair of low top Jordan 1's or even a few pairs but haven't found any color ways I really like lately. I do have a pair of Jordan Westbrook 0.3 though which are pretty awesome.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I only wear mid high. I think my last true pair of high tops were Jordan's back in the 90's.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Anyone watch Tyson Vs. Jones?

OoO Baby!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I get you but I think sneakers are great with jeans. Real sport shoes, however, are not good with jeans. For example, Adidas Stan Smiths used to be legit tennis shoes, but now they are just fashionable sneakers/casual wear and they make them in dif colours. Same with Superstars. They used to be real basketball shoes.
> 
> Running shoes I never wear with jeans.


Great minds!

Adidas Stan Smiths are the ONLY pair of sneakers I own at the moment, otherwise I wear trench boots only unless I'm wearing a suit.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> So I sampled the new Tudor Black Bay 58 blue. I did not like it. Very plain watch and the dial is quite bland. My Seiko Willard blue LE is a much prettier watch with a more vibrant dial. Now to the size. I think it's a little small for me. When they introduced it in the 39mm the Black Bay 58 lost plenty of its appeal. The big crown went, the watch now mimicked the Rolex bracelet far too much and lost its individuality. It simply is now trying to be something that it isn't. The 41mm although large and slabby has a manly feel about it which I like. Yes, it still has some large influence from Rolex but in this form has more individuality.


Yep, exactly why I didn't pickup the BB58 at MSRP at an AD before, felt underwhelming after wearing the BB41 S&G.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> Anyone watch Tyson Vs. Jones?
> 
> OoO Baby!


heard it was a draw


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Anyone watch Tyson Vs. Jones?
> 
> OoO Baby!


Watched the replay on YouTube. So great to see both of them back doing their thing. So nostalgic and brings back so much greatness. Glad nobody got knocked out or hurt.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Great minds!
> 
> Adidas Stan Smiths are the ONLY pair of sneakers I own at the moment, otherwise I wear trench boots only unless I'm wearing a suit.


I got a bunch of sneakers without actually being a sneaker head freak. Have quite a few pairs of adidas boost just because they are so cushy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Finished up a few tonight. These two are interesting.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Galaga said:


> So I sampled the new Tudor Black Bay 58 blue. I did not like it. Very plain watch and the dial is quite bland. My Seiko Willard blue LE is a much prettier watch with a more vibrant dial. Now to the size. I think it's a little small for me. When they introduced it in the 39mm the Black Bay 58 lost plenty of its appeal. The big crown went, the watch now mimicked the Rolex bracelet far too much and lost its individuality. It simply is now trying to be something that it isn't. The 41mm although large and slabby has a manly feel about it which I like. Yes, it still has some large influence from Rolex but in this form has more individuality.


Same, I went to buy one and passed. Keeping my ETA BBN.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Jaguarshark said:


> Same, I went to buy one and passed. Keeping my ETA BBN.


You have the greatest iteration of them all. Love that piece.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Must gather funds for massive upgrade


Sounds like you're in a pre Christmas cleansing mode. Around this time of the year my wife gets into cleaning for the holidays with objects mysterious disappearing to the Red Cross or recycling bin. My response is to hide my valuables, like that fleece or worn out pair of shoes that she hates, etc.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I get you but I think sneakers are great with jeans. Real sport shoes, however, are not good with jeans. For example, Adidas Stan Smiths used to be legit tennis shoes, but now they are just fashionable sneakers/casual wear and they make them in dif colours. Same with Superstars. They used to be real basketball shoes.
> 
> Running shoes I never wear with jeans.


Sounds like the Judge in our family - one of my son-in-laws. He must own 20+ pairs of white sneakers; never seen him wear anything else and my daughter confirmed that he's got a closet full of basically the same shoes.

Some people have strange hobbies 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I got a bunch of sneakers without actually being a sneaker head freak. Have quite a few pairs of adidas boost just because they are so cushy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


plus one for the adidas ultra boost. Very comfortable.

also the NMDs and the Yeezys.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Jaguarshark said:


> Same, I went to buy one and passed. Keeping my ETA BBN.


also happy with my BBB ETA.

On a related note, all modern BB with ETA movements have the rose logo on the dial, right?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> also happy with my BBB ETA.
> 
> On a related note, all modern BB with ETA movements have the rose logo on the dial, right?


Yes, and the smiley face. My one is running at minus 1 second a day currently and is 2 years old.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good to see you, bud! Nice watch too!
> 
> No Cermit??


A green bezel would remind him too much of the Jets losing season 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> A green bezel would remind him too much of the Jets losing season
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


OUCH!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I can't do high tops anymore even Jordan's. Would love a pair of low top Jordan 1's or even a few pairs but haven't found any color ways I really like lately. I do have a pair of Jordan Westbrook 0.3 though which are pretty awesome.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I still remember the first time i saw Jordans in person. I was in middle school and John Crane had the first pair at our school.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

There is NO way the Cowboys will lose today!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

and for that, we're very very happy.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I am not in the market but what is a "good deal" on a 39 OP. SWE has quite a few that seem "reasonable"?
I think someone on OoO was in the market?





__





Men's Pre-Owned Rolex Non-Date Watches | SwissWatchExpo


Shop men's Rolex Non-Date watches from SwissWatchExpo, the leading online retailer of pre-owned luxury watches.




www.swisswatchexpo.com


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Getting psyched up for the Chiefs/Bucs game today!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Getting psyched up for the Chiefs/Bucs game today!


Brady vs Mahomes

past vs future


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

While Pacquiao vs Mayweather may arguably be the fight of the ages, Tyson vs Jones is certainly the fight of the aged.

levity aside, was pleasantly surprised to see Tyson to seem to be in better game shape than Jones (who clinched a lot). I think Tyson won. But since just an exhibition anyway, doesnt matter.

not sure if this will embolden others to come out of retirement.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Brady vs Mahomes
> 
> past vs future












Mahomes sporting a rainbow Daytona. That's the 3rd Rolex he's been pictured wearing (He wore a pave' YM at Super Bowl parade and a Batman when he got his ring).


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

In the sneaker category, it's Air Force 1 low for me. Have around 25 pair.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Thinking of picking up one of these as a semi-beater.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> In the sneaker category, it's Air Force 1 low for me. Have around 25 pair.


Godfrey. Have a few pair of spare laces as well...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I am not in the market but what is a "good deal" on a 39 OP. SWE has quite a few that seem "reasonable"?
> I think someone on OoO was in the market?
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have a bnib Grape that I've been thinking about trying to trade for a White. It's weird, SWE have two Grapes, one described as mint with box and warranty card for $7490 and another one mint with box only for $7590. Shouldn't that be the other way around? Neither is a full set though.

Edit: Sorry there's 3 Grapes there. Two of them are box only for $7590.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Well I have a bnib Grape that I've been thinking about trying to trade for a White. It's weird, SWE have two Grapes, one described as mint with box and warranty card for $7490 and another one mint with box only for $7590. Shouldn't that be the other way around? Neither is a full set though.
> 
> Edit: Sorry there's 3 Grapes there. Two of them are box only for $7590.


What was MSRP on these originally?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> What was MSRP on these originally?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$5700USD I believe.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> $5700USD I believe.


Ah I though they were a little more so those are not as "reasonable" as I thought I guess.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I still remember the first time i saw Jordans in person. I was in middle school and John Crane had the first pair at our school.


Before Jordan's there was the original two strip reebok high tops. Over here those started the sneaker craze. Just recently my son came home with a pair of two stripe low top Reebok's. They are pretty great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15572003


SLA25 or SLA39?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

You can't even imagine the money my son (with me funding) has made.  
Sneaker fanboys are worse than Rolex ones!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> In the sneaker category, it's Air Force 1 low for me. Have around 25 pair.


I would love AF1's but my feet are too wide for them. I really like the skate version ones also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> $5700USD I believe.


Reason I regret my white going. Bought at ad in Caymans for 5500. Duh 
But those grapes overpriced imo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, exactly why I didn't pickup the BB58 at MSRP at an AD before, felt underwhelming after wearing the BB41 S&G.


Although I've never seen a BB58, you, BT and Galaga have been underwhelmed. I doubt I'd ever attempt to acquire one based on three members whose judgment I trust.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Reason I regret my white going. Bought at ad in Caymans for 5500. Duh
> But those grapes overpriced imo.











 By Hans Wilsdorf


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15572142


SLA043 or SLA037?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Finished up a few tonight. These two are interesting.
> View attachment 15572182


Impressive!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Although I've never seen a BB58, you, BT and Galaga have been underwhelmed. I doubt I'd ever attempt to acquire one based on three members whose judgment I trust.


Especially when you already have and enjoy your SeaDweller, I highly doubt you'll find the BB58 enough to pull the trigger.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There is NO way the Cowboys will lose today!
> 
> View attachment 15572464


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Reason I regret my white going. Bought at ad in Caymans for 5500. Duh
> But those grapes overpriced imo.


You are probably right but selfishly I hope the prices stay up but that the White's hype dies down just a bit.

DSW currently has a Tiffany blue OP41 for $12,575!! Now that's insane.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Although I've never seen a BB58, you, BT and Galaga have been underwhelmed. I doubt I'd ever attempt to acquire one based on three members whose judgment I trust.


Thx... I only tried one on long ago. Can't say I wasn't tempted by jman's but was sure it would leave quickly.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> You are probably right but selfishly I hope the prices stay up but that the White's hype dies down just a bit.
> 
> DSW currently has a Tiffany blue OP41 for $12,575!! Now that's insane.


And if I remember correctly coral even more. But gotta make money while sun is shining.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> While Pacquiao vs Mayweather may arguably be the fight of the ages, Tyson vs Jones is certainly the fight of the aged.
> 
> levity aside, was pleasantly surprised to see Tyson to seem to be in better game shape than Jones (who clinched a lot). I think Tyson won. But since just an exhibition anyway, doesnt matter.
> 
> not sure if this will embolden others to come out of retirement.


Too many head injuries (TBI's) with boxing, Ali being a case-in-point.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Thx... I only tried one on long ago. Can't say I wasn't tempted by jman's but was sure it would leave quickly.


Gf

And seems I've created my own jail. Mrs BT will only entertain new watches if they are cheap < $500 or a Rolex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15572561
> 
> 
> Mahomes sporting a rainbow Daytona. That's the 3rd Rolex he's been pictured wearing (He wore a pave' YM at Super Bowl parade and a Batman when he got his ring).
> ...


He was hell on wheels when he was a QB at Texas Tech.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> And if I remember correctly coral even more. But gotta make money while sun is shining.


Actually the coral is "only" $11,575. TB is the highest priced right now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Actually the coral is "only" $11,575. TB is the highest priced right now.


You know one in most every color would be good. No pink or black but maybe rest.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Thinking of picking up one of these as a semi-beater.


Maybe this Sinn 856 I might be a comparable semi-beater as well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> You know one in most every color would be good. No pink or black but maybe rest.


Gf

So 6 at say $6000 and bam


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> And seems I've created my own jail. Mrs BT will only entertain new watches if they are cheap < $500 or a Rolex.


Wise better-half.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> So 6 at say $6000 and bam


Gf

But I don't like the green... So now at 30k


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Wise better-half.


She kinda tired of the flip $ loss.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> She kinda tired of the flip $ loss.


But fun hobbies are preprogrammed for monetary loss.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And to her credit a visa stmt came in with a Randall made knife and deposit for one for gson. She just checked to make sure legit. The one for gson with his name etched in blade due to ship 05/2026 so I had to explain that in case I'm not here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> But I don't like the green... So now at 30k


Gf

And if Rolex had quick chg bracelet like VC... Would be nice to have 6 heads 1 bracelet.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> You know one in most every color would be good. No pink or black but maybe rest.


Yeah, it's been said before, but many of those colors would have to be a 3rd or 4th Rolex for me. I think the pink would be the only hard no for me.

I really, really like the green dial, you all know I Iike green dials (SARB017!). If they hadn't discontinued the 39, I'd be all over an OP39 green, but they sized me out with only 36 and 41.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Yeah, it's been said before, but many of those colors would have to be a 3rd or 4th Rolex for me. I think the pink would be the only hard no for me.
> 
> I really, really like the green dial, you all know I Iike green dials (SARB017!). If they hadn't discontinued the 39, I'd be all over an OP39 green, but they sized me out with only 36 and 41.


Haven't tried one on but I'm sure you watched comparison video that showed not a lot of size growth?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> And to her credit a visa stmt came in with a Randall made knife and deposit for one for gson. She just checked to make sure legit. The one for gson with his name etched in blade due to ship 05/2026 so I had to explain that in case I'm not here.


Now those are worlds I wasn't aware of. A 6 year wait for a knife. Wow. So do you use them or do they stay in a display case?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Now those are worlds I wasn't aware of. A 6 year wait for a knife. Wow. So do you use them or do they stay in a display case?


Have so many that I don't use many. Most are just locked away or in drawers. Randall made are like rolexes. Limit on number that can be ordered and a 6 year wait. One I bought other day was gray market bnib.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> And to her credit a visa stmt came in with a Randall made knife and deposit for one for gson. She just checked to make sure legit. The one for gson with his name etched in blade due to ship 05/2026 so I had to explain that in case I'm not here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


Rewatching band of brothers... He has a cameo role in an episode. Performed well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I figure best way to have family talk about you when gone is.... Can you believe how much shyte he had unopened with stickers on them... Oh wait you think I could get such and such..


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Haven't tried one on but I'm sure you watched comparison video that showed not a lot of size growth?


Interesting video. I would like to try one on. While I know not the same watch, the DJ41 never seemed to fit me right. There is a WUS member Jale that had a thread about his decision to switch from the OP41 to OP39. He has a wrist around the same size as me and in his photos, the 41 seemed noticeably larger. Moreso than in that video. Again, I hope to be able to try it on some day.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Raiders are not having a good day. Fly Falcons, fly! #anyonebutvegas


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I would love AF1's but my feet are too wide for them. I really like the skate version ones also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I guess I have fat feet cuz I started wearing them due to how well they fit me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey. Have a few pair of spare laces as well...
> 
> View attachment 15572768


Oy!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Maybe this Sinn 856 I might be a comparable semi-beater as well.


I like Sinn as a brand. I suppose I would benefit from giving them some consideration one more time.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey. Have a few pair of spare laces as well...
> 
> View attachment 15572768





BigSeikoFan said:


> Oy!
> 
> View attachment 15573135


But they are the "watch straps" of sneakers, no?😬


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I like Sinn as a brand. I suppose I would benefit from giving them some consideration one more time.


I would only be interested in their Damaszener. That's a wild watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> But they are the "watch straps" of sneakers, No?


Dunno man but I can appreciate it. I don't really swap laces but I understand. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> I like Sinn as a brand. I suppose I would benefit from giving them some consideration one more time.


The Sinn 856 has lots of features included that helps make it a GADA watch. I also like the recently introduced U50 but probably not enough to buy one at MSRP from Watchbuys. I bought my recently acquired 856 I on a Watchbuys special for about 30% off.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Interesting video. I would like to try one on. While I know not the same watch, the DJ41 never seemed to fit me right. There is a WUS member Jale that had a thread about his decision to switch from the OP41 to OP39. He has a wrist around the same size as me and in his photos, the 41 seemed noticeably larger. Moreso than in that video. Again, I hope to be able to try it on some day.


Had both... DJ41 definitely bigger and I didn't like the way it wore.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Another of the OP41 s I like is the silver and gold... Might be the sleeper...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> Anyone watch Tyson Vs. Jones?
> 
> OoO Baby!


Tyson?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Again today with a better look at this fantastic strap...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Interesting video. I would like to try one on. While I know not the same watch, the DJ41 never seemed to fit me right. There is a WUS member Jale that had a thread about his decision to switch from the OP41 to OP39. He has a wrist around the same size as me and in his photos, the 41 seemed noticeably larger. Moreso than in that video. Again, I hope to be able to try it on some day.


DJ41 is pretty big for a business-class watch, IMO. I don't think an OP41 would fly with me, either (wrist size right smack at 7"). I haven't been able to live with a DJ41, but lucked out and at least found a preowned one that happened to be my size at a local shop. It fit fine, but in a "it fits fine for a 40mm watch" kind of way - which is different than saying "it fits perfectly fine".

The big OP makes sense with big bold colors, but that's not my style, either. Anyway, I'll defer to MrsBS later.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Too many head injuries (TBI's) with boxing, Ali being a case-in-point.


Maybe, maybe not, regarding Ali and his Parkinson's. Reading up on it now and there's an argument to be made that pesticide exposure had more to do with it (though we all know that getting one's bell rung repeatedly is never good, too).


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Chiefs in charge so far  238 yards offense in 1st quarter. 203 of them passes (and 2TDs) to Hill.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

qa_ii said:


> I like Sinn as a brand. I suppose I would benefit from giving them some consideration one more time.


One day a Sinn 103 or 903. One day.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe, maybe not, regarding Ali and his Parkinson's. Reading up on it now and there's an argument to be made that pesticide exposure had more to do with it (though we all know that getting one's bell rung repeatedly is never good, too).


Closed head injuries, including IED explosions, resulting in TBI's is definitely a bad thing with both short and long term effects. I've seen significant problems with IED explosions with veterans returning from combat in Iraq and Afghanistan. Being a member of the USMC, I'm sure you have too.

In Ali's case I can't help but think all of those head shots had a significant effect on his brain function. There's been negative press even regarding Annapolis midshipman sustaining TBI's from the effects of boxing, but think how much harder pro boxers hit than amateurs.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ithardin said:


> One day a Sinn 103 or 903. One day.


I've owned 2 103 St Acrylic and love them...what a watch for the money. That was a lot of watch back then for $1730...hard to believe they are only $2090 9 years later.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm wearing my Hamilton most of the day today (and half of yesterday, too). I still like it as much as ever, but I wish the bracelet fit as well as my OP39.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

@jmanlay , passed on the link to your Mark II to my friend. He isn't as WIS as we, nor a forum member. He says he probably has too many chronographs already but will chew on it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Closed head injuries, including IED explosions, resulting in TBI's is definitely a bad thing with both short and long term effects. I've seen significant problems with IED explosions with veterans returning from combat in Iraq and Afghanistan. Being a member of the USMC, I'm sure you have too.
> 
> In Ali's case I can't help but think all of those head shots had a significant effect on his brain function. There's been negative press even regarding Annapolis midshipman sustaining TBI's from the effects of boxing, but think how much harder pro boxers hit than amateurs.


Yeah, I work with a lot of veterans with lasting problems. Frustration with their own impairments is a constant struggle. I can't enjoy boxing or football like I used to.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Bit of cammo for BT....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Bit of cammo for BT....
> 
> View attachment 15573267
> 
> View attachment 15573268


looks damn fine...good combo


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

"So what was it like growing up in St. Louis?"


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pizza night!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> @jmanlay , passed on the link to your Mark II to my friend. He isn't as WIS as we, nor a forum member. He says he probably has too many chronographs already but will chew on it.


K


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> But they are the "watch straps" of sneakers, No??


and watch straps are also called "shoes" by watch nuts.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Chiefs in charge so far  238 yards offense in 1st quarter. 203 of them passes (and 2TDs) to Hill.


a misleading 27-24 game


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> SLA043 or SLA037?


037

Am convincing myself not to get a 043. Too similar.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> 037
> 
> Am convincing myself not to get a 043. Too similar.


I almost bought a 037, and later almost bought a 043. They are both similar, the main difference being the two movements with the one in the 037 being higher grade. 8L55 vs. 8L35


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> "So what was it like growing up in St. Louis?"
> View attachment 15573324


I'm working on my fitness. Fitness whole chalupa in my mouth!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Closed head injuries, including IED explosions, resulting in TBI's is definitely a bad thing with both short and long term effects. I've seen significant problems with IED explosions with veterans returning from combat in Iraq and Afghanistan. Being a member of the USMC, I'm sure you have too.
> 
> In Ali's case I can't help but think all of those head shots had a significant effect on his brain function. There's been negative press even regarding Annapolis midshipman sustaining TBI's from the effects of boxing, but think how much harder pro boxers hit than amateurs.


I remember seeing visualizations of explosive shockwaves bouncing inside the skull and was amazed. They didn't even have to be from IEDs, either - regular stuff like firing artillery or blowing through a door with an explosive charge gave the same effect.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I almost bought a 037, and later almost bought a 043. They are both similar, the main difference being the two movements with the one in the 037 being higher grade. 8L55 vs. 8L35


plus the blue second hand


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone watch this today...WOW. Romain Grosjean's car cut in half and on fire...amazing how people walk away from that stuff.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Anyone watch this today...WOW. Romain Grosjean's car cut in half and on fire...amazing how people walk away from that stuff.


It's amazing that the driver's cell held together, and the halo 100% did its job, too.

(I may need to fix this link)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/formula1/comments/k3a1qc/_/ge1j2w4

A user in the Reddit thread above outlined the parts of the cockpit to make it easier to see what remained intact. The green is the basic outline including the section forward of the opening, the pink is the halo, and the blue is the steering wheel.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Bit of cammo for BT....
> 
> View attachment 15573267
> 
> View attachment 15573268


So is it more olive green than green?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> 037
> 
> Am convincing myself not to get a 043. Too similar.


Says someone who has a dozen Seiko Samurai watches...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> plus the blue second hand


That is different enough to buy it!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Anyone watch this today...WOW. Romain Grosjean's car cut in half and on fire...amazing how people walk away from that stuff.


Couldn't like it but gave you a Like for posting it. Yeah, I follow F1 and he used to be called Crash-Jean and not Grosjean when he first started. He had a knack of crashing into people but I felt sorry for him this one. The halo device and driver safety cell really saved his life. I hope he recovers quickly and retires after this year. He has had one too many crashes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's amazing that the driver's cell held together, and the halo 100% did its job, too.
> 
> (I may need to fix this link)
> 
> ...


There is a video made by The Race and they have analysed the crash.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> So is it more olive green than green?


Oh boy... Fifty shades of Green...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Haven't tried one on but I'm sure you watched comparison video that showed not a lot of size growth?


Okay, I feel silly. I felt that it fit differently, so that was just the power of marketing suggestion.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> I like Sinn as a brand. I suppose I would benefit from giving them some consideration one more time.











Here's my 856 Nav B Uhr Le.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, I feel silly. I felt that it fit differently, so that was just the power of marketing suggestion.


dunno as haven't worn one.. maybe you can share after wearing it a week..

lmao


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is a video made by The Race and they have analysed the crash.


I'll look for it in the morning. Just found helicopter footage of the whole thing.






(edit) Thanks for the tip. Easy to find:


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll look for it in the morning. Just found helicopter footage of the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow hadn't see that angle from the air...he was in the fire for quite a bit...yikes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll look for it in the morning. Just found helicopter footage of the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. That's the one. These guys used to be Autosport. I think they got laid off and decided to band together and do their own thing. Pretty good technical analysis


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Wow hadn't see that angle from the air...he was in the fire for quite a bit...yikes.


Some reports say it was between 10 and 15 seconds and that's a long time to be sitting in a fire


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some reports say it was between 10 and 15 seconds and that's a long time to be sitting in a fire












Look at the difference between his left and right hand.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> And seems I've created my own jail. Mrs BT will only entertain new watches if they are cheap < $500 or a Rolex.


Sounds like Mrs BT and Mrs BS have been communicating 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Thinking of picking up one of these as a semi-beater.


Is there a leather strap option, if not pass.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is there a leather strap option, if not pass.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Leather is available, but I'd stick with the steel.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Leather is available, but I'd stick with the steel.
> View attachment 15573686


Personally I will go with the steel bracelet as well. Easily replaced with a leather strap even with the integrated design.

And if I have not said it already, the North flag is a brilliant watch. If I don't already have so many Tudors I would have picked one up long ago.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I will go with the steel bracelet as well. Easily replaced with a leather strap even with the integrated design.
> 
> And if I have not said it already, the North flag is a brilliant watch. If I don't already have so many Tudors I would have picked one up long ago.


Agreed. A bona fide tool watch, yet sporty or casual as needed, IMO. Hence, I call it a semi beater for the long haul.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some reports say it was between 10 and 15 seconds and that's a long time to be sitting in a fire


Really let's you know what a fire suit really can do. Not many people have stood in a fire or in extreme heat in fire gear. I'm sure he has a few burns but nothing major. Flames are scary when you're in the middle of them but specialized fire gear is amazing. As thin as race suits are he definitely felt it pretty quick. Breathing would have been the scariest thing for this guy for sure. Surrounded in flames without supplies air, you ain't breathing. Scary situation but excellent example of gir gear doing it's job.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Agreed. A bona fide tool watch, yet sporty or casual as needed, IMO. Hence, I call it a semi beater for the long haul.


The Explorer II of the Tudor lineup in spirit, if not in function - the true tool watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Look at the difference between his left and right hand.


You can see that his sustained burns to the top of his right palm. It is red like a lobster.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Really let's you know what a fire suit really can do. Not many people have stood in a fire or in extreme heat in fire gear. I'm sure he has a few burns but nothing major. Flames are scary when you're in the middle of them but specialized fire gear is amazing. As thin as race suits are he definitely felt it pretty quick. Breathing would have been the scariest thing for this guy for sure. Surrounded in flames without supplies air, you ain't breathing. Scary situation but excellent example of gir gear doing it's job.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He may have a fire suit but still, that is a long time to be sitting in a fire. For sure, the safety gear is a must have. I also read somewhere that a person may still be burnt by flames if the fuel got in between their suit and gloves as the flames are not always visible to the naked eye. Evident from the burns on the top of his palm


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He may have a fire suit but still, that is a long time to be sitting in a fire. For sure, the safety gear is a must have. I also read somewhere that a person may still be burnt by flames if the fuel got in between their suit and gloves as the flames are not always visible to the naked eye. Evident from the burns on the top of his palm


It will definitely let you know where the weak spot is in your gear. We got a prop we train in that's pretty much a big box car with a really big diesel fire in one end of it. Gets well over oven temps while we are in it. Any part of you not covered correctly will get hot quick. Fire gear is just awesome.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> It will definitely let you know where the weak spot is in your gear. We got a prop we train in that's pretty much a big box car with a really big diesel fire in one end of it. Gets well over oven temps while we are in it. Any part of you not covered correctly will get hot quick. Fire gear is just awesome.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The key thing to this story is he survived. At least he doesn't look like Niki Lauda and still has his handsome face to smile for the cameras.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow. In case any of you missed it, there's a new thread about someone buying a fake Rolex but was led to believe it is authentic. Thread started by a certain Karen.









BOUGHT a fake Rolex president from AD , now what , ?????


Well, I'm usually cynical about these types of posts but I actually dont have alarm bells ringing Certainly in UK having sales price and new for old higher insurance valuation is not uncommon I can't see how this is trolling - and I think it could be a genuine mistake made by the retailer...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow. In case any of you missed it, there's a new thread about someone buying a fake Rolex but was led to believe it is authentic. Thread started by a certain Karen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is such an obvious troll job.

"Karen 70" 

Oh man I think we're already bored and it isn't even winter yet.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> This is such an obvious troll job.
> 
> "Karen 70"
> 
> ...


Probably. It's generated over ten pages of responses and provided lots of entertainment.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Jaguarshark said:


> So is it more olive green than green?


The bezel is definitely more olive than green.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Haven't tried one on but I'm sure you watched comparison video that showed not a lot of size growth?


Finally watching it now --

Really interesting how the side profile changed, and the OP41's dial and bezel are that much wider than the OP39's.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jaguarshark said:


> Look at the difference between his left and right hand.


Amazing that he survived it!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Really let's you know what a fire suit really can do. Not many people have stood in a fire or in extreme heat in fire gear. I'm sure he has a few burns but nothing major. Flames are scary when you're in the middle of them but specialized fire gear is amazing. As thin as race suits are he definitely felt it pretty quick. Breathing would have been the scariest thing for this guy for sure. Surrounded in flames without supplies air, you ain't breathing. Scary situation but excellent example of gir gear doing it's job.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I read that they have an oxygen tube inside their helmet, next to the tube they use to drink water. They say that he probably didn't have time to try breathing from it, but he also climbed out on his own, so I think he was busier with his harness and wouldn't have bothered with the oxygen tube anyway.

I remember watching films about how Jackie Stewart led the charge for driver safety, and that I had never really realized how much danger we put up with simply because, "Well, that's racing, it's dangerous".


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll look for it in the morning. Just found helicopter footage of the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the videos. It was a scary crash - the fact that he's mostly fine is a miracle and mostly due to the halo and survival cell.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Question for the expert crew ....should this go ?










Targeting Vacheron Overseas a la Mav or a la BSF


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Question for the expert crew ....should this go ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO! I'm buying a house ATM, gimme 5 months to replenish the treasury...then sell (to me)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Question for the expert crew ....should this go ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know the answer.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Question for the expert crew ....should this go ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, you may regret it, especially if the prices continue to climb. However, imho, the VC is on a whole other level and if that's what it takes to get you there, I'd do it. But for me it would have to be the blue or the the unique brown one Pongster has.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You know the answer.


Well maybe this is blasphemy, but I've never been that keen on the Pepsi. Would I buy one if offered to me at retail? Of course. I'm more of a Hulk/Cermit man, so if Jman was asking if he should sell a Hulk for a VC, I'd be a hell no on that, but the Pepsi? Adios.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Question for the expert crew ....should this go ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no - it is a classic,


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

You know my thoughts... No attachment to metal.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Question for the expert crew ....should this go ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because it's a classic doesn't mean you have to like it. I'd keep it if it were mine, but I can't afford a box full of these watches, so it wouldn't have any competition anyway.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Question for the expert crew ....should this go ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't ever really enjoy it, I would say yes but that really isn't my favorite model. I wouldn't wear a Pepsi simply because I just don't dig the color scheme. If it was the batman I would say hell no. Just make sure the VC is one you're not gonna get tired of since it's more expensive and may not hold it's value like the Pepsi. Nobody mentally likes taking a loss. JS

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Well maybe this is blasphemy, but I've never been that keen on the Pepsi. Would I buy one if offered to me at retail? Of course. I'm more of a Hulk/Cermit man, so if Jman was asking if he should sell a Hulk for a VC, I'd be a hell no on that, but the Pepsi? Adios.


Bro you do realize that's a vintage in almost mint condition...not a modern reference with Cerachrome bezel.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Bro you do realize that's a vintage in almost mint condition...not a modern reference with Cerachrome bezel.


So what's its worth? Surprised no one here jumping on it if that much in demand. Not me because I don't like it but just saying...

Sap where r u?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Bro you do realize that's a vintage in almost mint condition...not a modern reference with Cerachrome bezel.


I do, but since it's not something I'd personally seek out, I just don't feel that swoon for it. That's just my personal opinion. I'd rather have a VC.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> *So what's its worth? *Surprised no one here jumping on it if that much in demand. Not me because I don't like it but just saying...
> 
> Sap where r u?


$10K'ish?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> I do, but since it's not something I'd personally seek out, I just don't feel that swoon for it. That's just my personal opinion. I'd rather have a VC.


True. If you have no love for it there's absolutely no reason to hold $10/11k on a watch. Personally I don't mind reasonably priced 5-digits so there's that. ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> True. If you have no love for it there's absolutely no reason to hold $10/11k on a watch. Personally I don't mind reasonably priced 5-digits so there's that.


I actually love the 5 digit case. I have a 2008 16610. I'm already stressing over the decision of whether to keep or sell it IF I can ever get myself a Cermit or Hulk.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Question for the expert crew ....should this go ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'll know my answer to that...










BTW, did I miss something? @BigSeikoFan did yours arrive?

@jmanlay, let me know if you have any questions on the watch. If you're interested in the blue specifically, you may have to go the Boutique route as I've heard that the ADs can no longer order the blue one due to increased demand. Happy to introduce you to the BH Boutique if it helps as a starting point.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> So what's its worth? Surprised no one here jumping on it if that much in demand. Not me because I don't like it but just saying...
> 
> Sap where r u?


I feel the same. Just like the hulk. I don't like green watches. Blue and black batman color scheme grabs me but a little small for my taste. I'm not gonna buy a watch that I don't love looking at in the case while also loving on my wrist.

I would maybe consider buying a unicorn model from an AD just for a quick flip just because it's a no brainer make a few bucks opportunity. But that's just me joining the rest of the watch world right now.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> The bezel is definitely more olive than green.


Bezel is very understated as well. 

















I took these two pictures at Timeless awhile back of the olive Willard next to a SLA033.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Question for the expert crew ....should this go ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Decided to grab all the straps I've made with the one exception from Jman. Beginning to realize I'm never gonna use all these but I'm gonna keep making them. New leathers coming in this weekend.








latest additions.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Question for the expert crew ....should this go ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much can you get for it. If you're asking you obviously don't find it one of your favorites. Sometimes they are fun for awhile.
I think I PM'd you this but...I'm seriously thinking of moving this one. Must be the time of year.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Decided to grab all the straps I've made with the one exception from Jman. Beginning to realize I'm never gonna use all these but I'm gonna keep making them. New leathers coming in this weekend.
> View attachment 15574532
> 
> latest additions.
> View attachment 15574534


Really nice stuff. The added stitching on some of the keepers is a nice touch too!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> How much can you get for it. If you're asking you obviously don't find it one of your favorites. Sometimes they are fun for awhile.'
> I think I PM'd you this but...I'm seriously thinking of moving this one. Must be the time of year.
> 
> View attachment 15574533


Without haggling 9.5k with some haggling 10.5 , then selling myself 11.5 to 12.5 at best ....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I sized it for my lady friend. Looks good on her I think.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Really nice stuff. The added stitching on some of the keepers is a nice touch too!


Stole that from Jman. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm blue today too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Question for the expert crew ....should this go ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know, given its condition, I wouldn't. I think you're gonna regret it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I think you'll know my answer to that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told Q1 2021 and have not heard anything new. I hope they will still deliver even if it's a boutique-only model now. Gotta check in with them.

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I sized it for my lady friend. Looks great on her!


FIFY.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I sized it for my lady friend. Looks good on her I think.


If I'm being honest, and I hope I can be here, the OP39 looked way better on her. I think the 41 will be too big for me (TWSS) and I think my wrist is bigger than hers. I'd love to see a side by side shot of the OP36 blue on her and that one side by side. Beautiful watch though!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> If I'm being honest, and I hope I can be here, the OP39 looked way better on her. I think the 41 will be too big for me (TWSS) and I think my wrist is bigger than hers. I'd love to see a side by side shot of the OP36 blue on her and that one side by side. Beautiful watch though!


Nah, I think women wearing somewhat-oversized watches look hot.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, I think women wearing somewhat-oversized watches look hot.


Yeah, we all have opinions and opinions are like ..... you know, everyone's got one. If she loves it, she should rock it. I mean, I still love my SARB017 despite what many people think of it!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

News flash: New York Life Insurance Company just announced they're no longer covering nuclear scientists from Iran.


Too soon?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> News flash: New York Life Insurance Company just announced they're no longer covering nuclear scientists from Iran.
> 
> Too soon?


Gf.

I also heard he got _*out *_of his bulletproof car after he was fired upon, even though his bodyguards were right there with him.

I mean, WTF??


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm blue today too.


Bluuuee!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Decided to grab all the straps I've made with the one exception from Jman. Beginning to realize I'm never gonna use all these but I'm gonna keep making them. New leathers coming in this weekend.
> View attachment 15574532
> 
> latest additions.
> View attachment 15574534


Next step is to get an online presence and start selling them. Advertise them here on WUS and go from there. Many started here like you did. All the best


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> How much can you get for it. If you're asking you obviously don't find it one of your favorites. Sometimes they are fun for awhile.'
> I think I PM'd you this but...I'm seriously thinking of moving this one. Must be the time of year.
> 
> View attachment 15574533


I have heard of the time of the month. But the time of year?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> News flash: New York Life Insurance Company just announced they're no longer covering nuclear scientists from Iran.
> 
> Too soon?


Huh? Did I miss some morning news briefing?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey brother @AL9C1, I know you like a good truck. How about this?

Can't wait to see the new model making its way to Australia. Doubtful that they'll bring the hellcat model here but a big V8 is a good start. I showed my missus and told her that this will replace the Ford Ranger and she said "good grief..."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Huh? Did I miss some morning news briefing?


Wait for it...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In the desert for a few days... I messed up and lost the 100 or so posts I missed from last night/today on Tapatalk :/

Here are some desert pics!


















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Bezel is very understated as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a black olive and a green olive.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> I also heard he got _*out *_of his bulletproof car after he was fired upon, even though his bodyguards were right there with him.
> 
> I mean, WTF??


That's the beauty of a well-executed diversion. I figure they got nailed with an IED first and thought the bigger bang was on the way, thus stepping out into the waiting crosshairs.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey brother @AL9C1, I know you like a good truck. How about this?
> 
> Can't wait to see the new model making its way to Australia. Doubtful that they'll bring the hellcat model here but a big V8 is a good start. I showed my missus and told her that this will replace the Ford Ranger and she said "good grief..."


My biased opinion against chrysler products makes me think all kinds of ugly comments and the fact that I'm a Raptor fan makes it worse.

But I just won't insult a cool truck. That's a sick machine. Looks like the monster it is.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> In the desert for a few days... I messed up and lost the 100 or so posts I missed from last night/today on Tapatalk :/
> 
> Here are some desert pics!
> 
> ...


Great pics. Is that a roadrunner?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Great pics. Is that a roadrunner?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It is!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> It is!!


That's awesome! What a cool looking bird. I wish we had some desert around here to explore.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That's awesome! What a cool looking bird. I wish we had some desert around here to explore.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I love the desert - grew up coming down here in the winters. So relaxing! Some very cool animals (especially birds) around - I'll be sure to get more pics if I find any!

Came down with a few law school buddies, but sadly still working. I have to be physically at the office the end of the week, but trying to come back out for the weekend (only a 2-2:30 hour drive each way)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I think you'll know my answer to that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any drawbacks or niggles on it? I would still love to see one irl.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have heard of the time of the month. But the time of year?


Yeah! It's the time of the year when I have to spend thousands on the damn people that live with me...and I want something new for myself! LOL

Selling a watch and buying another one fools and satisfies my pea brain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So the Omega Mark II just sold one day but not a single ping on the BB58 ...odd


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ya know, given its condition, I wouldn't. I think you're gonna regret it.


Not helping.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Don't know this brand. Really well executed watch though. REALLY sharp piece.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So the Omega Mark II just sold one day but not a single ping on the BB58 ...odd


Can't like cause of Tudor.. That would look good on Sap Gf and the blue OP would look good on my wrist.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't know this brand. Really well executed watch though. REALLY sharp piece.
> View attachment 15574860


That's jman secret love.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> In the desert for a few days... I messed up and lost the 100 or so posts I missed from last night/today on Tapatalk :/
> 
> Here are some desert pics!
> 
> ...


Some kind of desert

Must have been hard on you


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> My biased opinion against chrysler products makes me think all kinds of ugly comments and the fact that I'm a Raptor fan makes it worse.
> 
> But I just won't insult a cool truck. That's a sick machine. Looks like the monster it is.
> 
> ...


The Fiat Chrysler Alliance cars don't have a good rep in Australia. The amount of recalls and breakdowns - looking at you Jeep - is scary.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yeah! It's the time of the year when I have to spend thousands on the damn people that live with me...and I want something new for myself! LOL
> 
> Selling a watch and buying another one fools and satisfies my pea brain!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah ha! Gotcha. I have just recovered after last years' Christmas


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was told Q1 2021 and have not heard anything new. I hope they will still deliver even if it's a boutique-only model now. Gotta check in with them.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up.


Same model? The new OoO watch?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> News flash: New York Life Insurance Company just announced they're no longer covering nuclear scientists from Iran.
> 
> Too soon?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> So the Omega Mark II just sold one day but not a single ping on the BB58 ...odd


You can always dream about the Mark II....
I hear the "Tudor craze" is dying down.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


Anything I say could be considered political. Anyone remember the 7 day war?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


Anything I say could be considered political. Anyone remember the 7 day war


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So the Omega Mark II just sold one day but not a single ping on the BB58 ...odd


Suppose there was a fixed limited number of Tudor bb58 blue people?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> That's awesome! What a cool looking bird. I wish we had some desert around here to explore.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al you don't need desert to Explore. You got swampland.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Suppose there was a fixed limited number of Tudor bb58 blue people?


7


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> That's jman secret love.












Hand chamfered movement interestingly nuf the overseas v1 used a GP movement


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> 7


42


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> So the Omega Mark II just sold one day but not a single ping on the BB58 ...odd


I'm surprised you sold that OMoOga so quickly but doubt you'll have a problem moving a BB58.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't know this brand. Really well executed watch though. REALLY sharp piece.
> View attachment 15574860


You don't really want that GP. Stay focused on a PAM 914 or 915.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> You don't really want that GP. Stay focused on a PAM 914 or 915.


PAM is out the window


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> PAM is out the window


PAM Luminor is out the window for you, probably me too but not for ham fisted Big Al.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You don't really want that GP. Stay focused on a PAM 914 or 915.


It's only 40mm. Not for me. But it's really nicely done. Down to the matte finished gator two toned strap. Beautiful.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't find a watch I want to buy...what is wrong with me?

Why did I always assume all Panerai was way more expensive? Marketing I guess...









Panerai Luminor Marina Automatic 40mm Watch PAM048 PAM00048 Box Papers


Shop for Premier watches at SwissWatchExpo. Great prices and large selection. Choose your favorite. ID theft protection. 100% safe shopping.




www.swisswatchexpo.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> PAM Luminor is out the window for you, probably me too but not for ham fisted Big Al.


Think I'm gonna pick up that new blue dialed one. Maybe next year if I'm lucky.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some kind of desert
> 
> Must have been hard on you


This is where you show a photo of some Mad Max post-apocalyptic desert scene and say, in an Australian accent, "now that's a desert".


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I can't find a watch I want to buy...what is wrong with me?
> 
> Why did I always assume all Panerai was way more expensive? Marketing I guess...
> 
> ...


I know a place you can get a 58


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> I know a place you can get a 58


I'll loose my shirt. The Tudor faze is now over.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I'll loose my shirt. The Tudor faze is now over.


I need it to last one more sale


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gents this is a very difficult choice .
First I never thought I would ever consider spending 18k on a new watch ...just baffles me but then in the past 4 weeks I sold


1 LE sla019 don't miss it
1 Grand Seiko SBGE201 don't miss it
1 Omega mark II don't miss it

So the core collection is strong 
Who stays :


el sub fat boy
exp II travel watch I think it is awesome
omega speedy why bother selling it
Milgauss just because it is cool and who knows what will happen in 2021 to the Gauss and the expII
seamaster since it is the best of them all

Ideally 5 top dogs should do the trick but let's round it to 6

On the block and maybe a stupid move I don't blooody know


Pepsi 16710 K serial lug holes ; trade it in for Cermit or plump it down for the 2020 crazy Ivan w the latest gen VC Overseas or the blue 2015 underdog
Seadweller stays for now but ...prob will go too cuz too thick but it would hurt it is in superb shape

Or say F it and get a GP.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> I need it to last one more sale


Ok I had them extend "the faze" 24 more hours but that's all we can do. Its had it's run...time to move on.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Gents this is a very difficult choice .
> First I never thought I would ever consider spending 18k on a new watch ...just baffles me but then in the past 4 weeks I sold
> 
> 
> ...


What cha buying for 18k?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Besides 2 listed... Throw exp ii on the pile... Sea dweller 4 sure.. Unlikely to wear.. 

I don't miss the subc either..


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Gents this is a very difficult choice .
> First I never thought I would ever consider spending 18k on a new watch ...just baffles me but then in the past 4 weeks I sold
> 
> 
> ...


I can now sleep at night knowing your not burdened by these...

1 LE sla019 don't miss it
1 Grand Seiko SBGE201 don't miss it
1 Omega mark II don't miss it
I agree keeping these three...

exp II travel watch I think it is awesome
omega speedy why bother selling it
Milgauss just because it is cool and who knows what will happen in 2021 to the Gauss and the expI
I'd keep the Pepsi over the SeaDweller....comfot winds. GMT will go up.

Sell the Sub...especially since you now call it a "fat boy"...who we kidding? Even Rolex didn't like it anymore.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> So the Omega Mark II just sold one day but not a single ping on the BB58 ...odd


sorry to say but a wee bit over priced,,,getting my coat,,,,


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> What cha buying for 18k?


I like this a LOT


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> sorry to say but a wee bit over priced,,,getting my coat,,,,


All negotiable for sure


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Gents this is a very difficult choice .
> First I never thought I would ever consider spending 18k on a new watch ...just baffles me but then in the past 4 weeks I sold
> 
> 
> ...


I would say take a trip to Vegas or NYC and go thru a few of those watch superstores. Like tourneau or that really cool shop in the Oculus WTC. Try em all on! Lol.

Went to one in Orlando and this really dime piece of a sales girl insisted I look at the Bulgari Octo Finissimo. Wow I was not interested in it till she handed it to me. Such an impressive piece. The watch not the dime piece sales girl. She was impressive too.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I can now sleep at night knowing your not burdened by these...
> 
> 1 LE sla019 don't miss it
> 1 Grand Seiko SBGE201 don't miss it
> ...


Good point seadweller vs Pepsi


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Gents this is a very difficult choice .
> First I never thought I would ever consider spending 18k on a new watch ...


This is the funny part. As many here have graduated to more expensive watches over time. I'm still where the $5k range is a comfortable area but $10k doesn't seem so bad now. Now you're pushing $20k where a few years ago would have been a hell no. Dunno bro. You got a pretty bad ass collection already.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> sorry to say but a wee bit over priced,,,getting my coat,,,,


Barbour no doubt


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> This is the funny part. As many here have graduated to more expensive watches over time. I'm still where the $5k range is a comfortable area but $10k doesn't seem so bad now. Now you're pushing $20k where a few years ago would have been a hell no. Dunno bro. You got a pretty bad ass collection already.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice to hear the voice of reason 
5 years ago 10 grand would have been a hell to the no


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> This is the funny part. As many here have graduated to more expensive watches over time. I'm still where the $5k range is a comfortable area but $10k doesn't seem so bad now. Now you're pushing $20k where a few years ago would have been a hell no. Dunno bro. You got a pretty bad ass collection already.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> sorry to say but a wee bit over priced,,,getting my coat,,,,


Which?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Barbour no doubt


If I may...
I have a black Bedale and a Classic Bedale (only comes in Olive) with the 6oz Sylkoil...love them both.
I like my Filson but there is something more special about a broken in Barbour...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I like this a LOT


The blue is the darling around here (like blue dials always are), but that black one is friggin' brilliant.

Showed it to MrsBS in the middle of her studying schoolwork and she said, "You need to play with Norman!"


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Which?


carrhart today , bud


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The blue is the darling around here (like blue dials always are), but that black one is friggin' brilliant.
> 
> Showed it to MrsBS in the middle of her studying schoolwork and she said, "You need to play with Norman!"


Hmm wonder what that means?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> The blue is the darling around here (like blue dials always are), but that black one is friggin' brilliant.
> 
> Showed it to MrsBS in the middle of her studying schoolwork and she said, "You need to play with Norman!"


I like the black. I dont understand the price tho. I'm sure in the metal I might.

Let's all do a road trip and meet in said Vegas or NYC and try some on...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> carrhart today , bud


Tomorrow might be the day to break out a coat eh?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I like the black. I dont understand the price tho. I'm sure in the metal I might.
> 
> Let's all do a road trip and meet in said Vegas or NYC and try some on...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plan to be in Vegas in May.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Barbour no doubt


i like switching things up... even bought a filson shirt


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Tomorrow might be the day to break out a coat eh?


yep, 26F overnight

heavy blankets for horses

time for a fire


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> i like switching things up... even bought a filson shirt


You de man... Hell I even bought a Patagonia shirt Jac after boycotting for a few years. And a better sweater jacket.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Hell I'm in "the South" and it sucks even here tonight. Damn global warming...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Hell I'm in "the South" and it sucks even here tonight. Damn global warming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where we should be... Notice those symbols on bottom... Maybe I will get call from AD in MT


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Hmm wonder what that means?


Ha! Honestly though, it's because she spends nearly every waking hour going over her notes, transcribing lectures, looking up definitions, and memorizing - so Norman, even though he's low-maintenance (even as far as cats go), doesn't get the kind of attention he needs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Ha! Honestly though, it's because she spends nearly every waking hour going over her notes, transcribing lectures, looking up definitions, and memorizing - so Norman, even though he's low-maintenance (even as far as cats go), doesn't get the kind of attention he needs.


Good thought maybe it was code for
"get a life"


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You de man... Hell I even bought a Patagonia shirt Jac after boycotting for a few years. And a better sweater jacket.


I still boycott them. 
Kids get mad. I tell them to get a job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> You de man... Hell I even bought a Patagonia shirt Jac after boycotting for a few years. And a better sweater jacket.


aside from politics, patagonia is good stuff

i have fleece jackets that are 15 years old. only to be be beaten by henri lloyd sweaters bought in 1997

i am partilal to fleece vests and like to wear shorts year around....Oz and VA Beach ;-)

Filson is pricey, though


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BT, ever try LLBeans wicked good slippers?

sex....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> BT, ever try LLBeans wicked good slippers?
> 
> sex....


no have llbean stuff but i'm not a slipper guy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> aside from politics, patagonia is good stuff
> 
> i have fleece jackets that are 15 years old. only to be be beaten by henri lloyd sweaters bought in 1997
> 
> ...


not politics so much (course a founder who goes nuts isn't good) ...first wore in 80s... I kinda quit when every freaking news person starting wearing it... but yes good stuff... have some stuff that's so old it's worth big bucks


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Good thought maybe it was code for
> "get a life"


THAT TOO. lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> THAT TOO. lol


3 more posts


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> 3 more posts


Damn. Wonder what I should do.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

wore my first fleece in Sweden about 1977. Helly Hansen. built for lumberjacks. came in two colors, bright orange and blue

maybe bro RJ remembers?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Damn. Wonder what I should do.


pressure


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> wore my first fleece in Sweden about 1977. Helly Hansen. built for lumberjacks. came in two colors, bright orange and blue
> 
> maybe bro RJ remembers?


i even kicked fleece for a while...mrs BT fussing with me because i influenced her couple years back..
i was in yellowstone in sept...cold snap so bought patagonia better sweater


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> pressure


Give away the SKX? I mean, that's how I got it in the first place (a forum giveaway about 5-6 years ago), so it'd just be fair.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is one out of the blue...my CFO at work just emailed me and wants to know an alternative to Cartier on a leather band...under/around 5k? At first I thought he said he wanted Cartier and I sent him like 6 options around 5k but they don't want Cartier but something "Classic" not new age...

Any suggestions for me to share?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Question for the expert crew ....should this go ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Here is one out of the blue...my CFO at work just emailed me and wants to know an alternative to Cartier on a leather band...under/around 5k? At first I thought he said he wanted Cartier and I sent him like 6 options around 5k but they don't want Cartier but something "Classic" not new age...
> 
> Any suggestions for me to share?


sounds like you are in omega territory or maybe jman tudor


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I like the black. I dont understand the price tho. I'm sure in the metal I might.
> 
> Let's all do a road trip and meet in said Vegas or NYC and try some on...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is on Mickey VCs for all .... VC galore


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> sounds like you are in omega territory or maybe jman tudor


Turns out his older son wants Cartier he's trying to convince him to get something different&#8230; and He wants it on a strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> not politics so much (course a founder who goes nuts isn't good) ...first wore in 80s... I kinda quit when every freaking news person starting wearing it... but yes good stuff... have some stuff that's so old it's worth big bucks


Is it as bad as that Salt Life founder?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Is it as bad as that Salt Life founder?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No... it's just odd when someone tells you not to buy their product...probably Bombas approach better in that regard


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sometimes even JomaShop makes me feel pedestrian...when I search from High to Low Price.





__





Leather Band Watches







www.jomashop.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Here is one out of the blue...my CFO at work just emailed me and wants to know an alternative to Cartier on a leather band...under/around 5k? At first I thought he said he wanted Cartier and I sent him like 6 options around 5k but they don't want Cartier but something "Classic" not new age...
> 
> Any suggestions for me to share?


Reverso


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Turns out his older son wants Cartier he's trying to convince him to get something different&#8230; and He wants it on a strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's hard to get down to $5k on anything I really like. Zenith Elite is about right. For a bit more, JLC Reverso, Master Ultra Thin or Master Control.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Reverso


Yep. That's it. Mercí


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I’ll be honest I had to google a Barbour Coat. I just thought those were weird England people jackets. Out in a field hunting pheasants with dogs type of silly stuff. So tell me the advantages of those old squirrely guy looking jackets. 

I am a fan of 3M insulated winter wear. Other than a really heavy leather coat, I really don’t have winter clothes. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Yep. That's it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll be honest I had to google a Barbour Coat. I just thought those were weird England people jackets. Out in a field hunting pheasants with dogs type of silly stuff. So tell me the advantages of those old squirrely guy looking jackets.
> 
> I am a fan of 3M insulated winter wear. Other than a really heavy leather coat, I really don't have winter clothes.
> 
> ...


You nailed it... now sign up for a Kevin's catalog and you are ready.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Turns out his older son wants Cartier he's trying to convince him to get something different&#8230; and He wants it on a strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If someone really likes the Cartier, there's really no comparable options I can think of. Maybe a Frank Muller.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


I was always tempted by that Hamilton that had a cover.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I was always tempted by that Hamilton that had a cover.


Which one?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You nailed it... now sign up for a Kevin's catalog and you are ready.


Military grade Polartec is some impressive stuff though. That reminds me to visit the army surplus place by work soon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Which one?


Flintridge


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Military grade Polartec is some impressive stuff though. That reminds me to visit the army surplus place by work soon.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


God I loved the one we had when I was a boy...all kinds of WWII Korea stuff... just had no money..got my Daddy to buy me a lot of my snake killing supplies there... if I had had the $ imagine when I would own now


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


>


How often and where do you find you wear it?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You nailed it... now sign up for a Kevin's catalog and you are ready.


Wow I had to look up what Kevin's was. I was dead on and thought it was just something cartoonish English people did. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> God I loved the one we had when I was a boy...all kinds of WWII Korea stuff... just had no money..got my Daddy to buy me a lot of my snake killing supplies there... if I had had the $ imagine when I would own now


There's not many left. The one near work has been there a very long time. I went buy a couple base layers last year. Lots of field jackets from every branch. Even some of those blue camo navy grid pattern ones. Those are the best.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> How often and where do you find you wear it?


Worn rarely and mostly worn by my wife. 








Just switched to this OoOmega Railmaster


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll be honest I had to google a Barbour Coat. I just thought those were weird England people jackets. Out in a field hunting pheasants with dogs type of silly stuff. So tell me the advantages of those old squirrely guy looking jackets.
> 
> I am a fan of 3M insulated winter wear. Other than a really heavy leather coat, I really don't have winter clothes.
> 
> ...


Barbour isn't really winter gear, although it might work in the UK. It's best for showery/drizzly weather in the 40s and 50s. With a liner vest 30s are reasonable, too. It breathes better than Goretex, which is nice if you're working. My favorite feature is the wire around the rim of the hood and the overall hood volume. You can keep the rain out of your face with plenty of room to turn your head around, which is handy for actually doing things in the rain.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Barbour isn't really winter gear, although it might work in the UK. It's best for showery/drizzly weather in the 40s and 50s. With a liner vest 30s are reasonable, too. It breathes better than Goretex, which is nice if you're working. My favorite feature is the wire around the rim of the hood and the overall hood volume. You can keep the rain out of your face with plenty of room to turn your head around, which is handy for actually doing things in the rain.


Agree. Although I've worn with one of my favorite wool sweaters and find it better/warmer than their zip in vests. 30's no problem

I've learned to be a layer guy... this one needs to go back to be re-waxed soon which I'm reluctant to do&#8230; It'll come back like new...all "memories" gone.

This has been from Montréal to Ireland to China and most points in between. There's something about them&#8230; They're like a loyal dog you just want to take it everywhere.



















Way better beat up than "new"...








Barbour Classic Bedale® Wax Jacket


At the very heart of the Classic collection and a firm favourite year after year, the Classic Bedale is made using Barbour's 6oz Sylkoil.Originally introduced for riding, this relaxed-fit jacket is now a seasonal staple in town and country alike, with a mediumweight waxed cotton outer that's...




www.barbour.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Great pics. Is that a roadrunner?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Be beeeep 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Suppose there was a fixed limited number of Tudor bb58 blue people?


Fixed like in fixed? That should certainly reduce future Tudor sales 

On the flip side, I think Seiko's extra hardening is based on testosterone  

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Good thought maybe it was code for
> "get a life"


I've heard those three words more frequently since joining WUS.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> wore my first fleece in Sweden about 1977. Helly Hansen. built for lumberjacks. came in two colors, bright orange and blue
> 
> maybe bro RJ remembers?


I do remember and every now and then I'l see somewhat up in Dalarna wearing that colour combination.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll be honest I had to google a Barbour Coat. I just thought those were weird England people jackets. Out in a field hunting pheasants with dogs type of silly stuff. So tell me the advantages of those old squirrely guy looking jackets.
> 
> I am a fan of 3M insulated winter wear. Other than a really heavy leather coat, I really don't have winter clothes.
> 
> ...


If you like the waxy feel they're great; I don't, but my wife has a couple.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll be honest I had to google a Barbour Coat. I just thought those were weird England people jackets. Out in a field hunting pheasants with dogs type of silly stuff. So tell me the advantages of those old squirrely guy looking jackets.
> 
> I am a fan of 3M insulated winter wear. Other than a really heavy leather coat, I really don't have winter clothes.
> 
> ...


Polartec alpha works well but tbh the best one can do is goose down and good old wool. 
I have a goose down jacket from some British brand called Montane and it kicks major a&&.I tried many form EB to LL bean to Marmot and that Montane is way above it quality wise . 
The old Patagonia stuff that I still have from college was made in the USA (didn't really know until I checked the label the other day ) and was like damn made here whoa it is the bomb but the eco warrior BS with 800 dollar jackets doesn't work for me now so Patagonia is gone .


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> I can't find a watch I want to buy...what is wrong with me?
> 
> Why did I always assume all Panerai was way more expensive? Marketing I guess...
> 
> ...


how about some german? 42mm but feels just right.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Here is one out of the blue...my CFO at work just emailed me and wants to know an alternative to Cartier on a leather band...under/around 5k? At first I thought he said he wanted Cartier and I sent him like 6 options around 5k but they don't want Cartier but something "Classic" not new age...
> 
> Any suggestions for me to share?


classic, on a leather band?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mickey said:


> Here is one out of the blue...my CFO at work just emailed me and wants to know an alternative to Cartier on a leather band...under/around 5k? At first I thought he said he wanted Cartier and I sent him like 6 options around 5k but they don't want Cartier but something "Classic" not new age...
> 
> Any suggestions for me to share?


Off the top of my head JLC Master Ultra Thin Date, Chopard LUC, or Zenith Elite. Probably all could be had near(ish) $5,000 after AD discounts.

Then of course there's the best option:

*Grand Seiko*

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


Mount Everest?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Fwiw, I just spoke to the manager at my VC AD and he said the rumor about the blue Overseas becoming a boutique-only item is untrue.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I also heard I'm getting my blue VC in the Spring. Let's do a little happy dance.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This baby still looking good.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Fair warning: if you guys want this, you have 24 hrs to act; after that, I'm all over it!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Any drawbacks or niggles on it? I would still love to see one irl.


I think the biggest one that some point out is the lack of hacking. When I asked VC about it, they say that it's designed by purpose and it's one less point of failure. To me, it's not a big deal since I have a couple of other watches that don't hack either. And you can turn the crown counter-clockwise slightly to stop the seconds hand if you're OCD about accuracy. Same trick as the Speedmasters.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Fair warning: if you guys want this, you have 24 hrs to act; after that, I'm all over it!
> 
> View attachment 15575856


A bit on the low end price wise


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Fair warning: if you guys want this, you have 24 hrs to act; after that, I'm all over it!
> 
> View attachment 15575856


And multiple financing options available! Would they take 30,000,000 pennies?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I also heard I'm getting my blue VC in the Spring. Let's do a little happy dance.


Reason to celebrate! Let me know when you let it go... By then we should be able to meet to transfer it.

Funny I was looking back in emails and Govberg has told me 6 to 8 weeks to get one. I was planning on travel up that way and was going to try one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> I think the biggest one that some point out is the lack of hacking. When I asked VC about it, they say that it's designed by purpose and it's one less point of failure. To me, it's not a big deal since I have a couple of other watches that don't hack either. And you can turn the crown counter-clockwise slightly to stop the seconds hand if you're OCD about accuracy. Same trick as the Speedmasters.


Yeah not sure I would care either course bet the others are cheaper.

So overall you feel it's a step above Rolex?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Bought a watch today!

Unfortunately just a new Apple Watch for the wife. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Bought a watch today!
> 
> Unfortunately just a new Apple Watch for the wife.
> 
> ...


Mine says hi !

20,000 posts fawkkkkkeerrrrsss


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Mine says hi !
> 
> 20,000 posts fawkkkkkeerrrrsss
> View attachment 15576006


Nice 20k 

I did order some lug adapters so I can make her a couple straps.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Nice 20k
> 
> I did order some lug adapters so I can make her a couple straps.
> 
> ...


That'd be cool. I still have some lug adapters on a shopping wish list but haven't bothered to purchase them yet. I like the rubbery sport band too much (I actually don't think this third-party bracelet is an improvement).


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I also heard I'm getting my blue VC in the Spring. Let's do a little happy dance.


I hope the AD told you this and not your wife! LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

May be easiest and best


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Agree. Although I've worn with one of my favorite wool sweaters and find it better/warmer than their zip in vests. 30's no problem
> 
> I've learned to be a layer guy... this one needs to go back to be re-waxed soon which I'm reluctant to do&#8230; It'll come back like new...all "memories" gone.
> 
> ...


I like Barbour BUT the sleeves are too short for my looong arms. So I recently bought this Filson Mile Marker in Large Extra Long that works well for me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


Are you in N Dakota?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I like Barbour BUT the sleeves are too short for my looong arms. So I recently bought this Filson Mile Marker in Large Extra Long that works well for me.


Love my Filson Mile Marker although it felt kinda empty until I put in that Filson wool liner. Never been warmer in a coat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Love my Filson Mile Marker although it felt kinda empty until I put in that Filson wool liner. Never been warmer in a coat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is a moleskin vest liner. Wool is almost too much for N Texas except for maybe 10 days out of the year.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Although when I wanna I feel like a real man - I wear my Tin Cloth Jacket. For the horses, dogs, in the woods etc. Good thing its the same heavy wool Liner fits the mile marker and this.

Yeah same. I wear the liner more places other than GA.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Although when I wanna I feel like a real man - I wear my Tin Cloth Jacket. For the horses, dogs, in the woods etc. Good thing its the same heavy wool Liner fits the mile marker and this.
> 
> Yeah same. I wear the liner more places other than GA.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Same with my Filson Levi trucker jacket


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

And my Barbour lightweight


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Love my Filson Mile Marker although it felt kinda empty until I put in that Filson wool liner. Never been warmer in a coat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I'd like the waxy ones either, but I like this. Do you all buy these brands at retail or is there a good place to find them discounted. Fairly pricey at the Filson site.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I don't think I'd like the waxy ones either, but I like this. Do you all buys these brands at retail or is there a good place to find them discounted. Fairly pricey at the Filson site.


I've seen them on sale at a small retailers that doesn't just sell Filson cause they want to move them but you'd be almost have better luck finding a Daytona at MSRP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Same with my Filson Levi trucker jacket[/QUOTE]

BOOM! My Tin Cloth started to get "rough" getting firewood&#8230; And then I just gave up and use it as a indestructible "work jacket".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah not sure I would care either course bet the others are cheaper.
> 
> So overall you feel it's a step above Rolex?


I do, and going further, I think it's one of the best from any of the holy trinity brands.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I don't think I'd like the waxy ones either, but I like this. Do you all buys these brands at retail or is there a good place to find them discounted. Fairly pricey at the Filson site.


I got my Barbour for $200 at year-end closeout from my local outfitter. Filson is harder to find discounted that deeply.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Don't make me get up and take a picture of my carhartt from TJMaxx for $49.99 .


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I got my Barbour for $200 at year-end closeout from my local outfitter. Filson is harder to find discounted that deeply.


There's always eBay. Are Filson coats something that are commonly counterfeited?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

looking at youtube i didnt realize i wore same watch as Gates. guess i should sell


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> There's always eBay. Are Filson coats something that are commonly counterfeited?


Although because of the "price point" 
something that could be counterfeited I don't think I've ever seen one.

Too much Fendi, Coach, Louis etc to do first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> looking at youtube i didnt realize i wore same watch as Gates. guess i should sell


Or throw in the bin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I think as odd as this looks it is correct/as they came. It almost doesn't seem possible. 
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I think as odd as this looks it is correct/as they came. It almost doesn't seem possible.
> Can anyone confirm?
> 
> View attachment 15576581


Not sure about hollow end links vs the clasp but look









Red = ding
Black = polished quite a bit
Blue = when spring bars poke out pretty polished

So as long as price is good


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Don't make me get up and take a picture of my carhartt from TJMaxx for $49.99 .


Wax it!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Do the end links really fit like that?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Do the end links really fit like that?


Yeah they could be pretty sloppy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> looking at youtube i didnt realize i wore same watch as Gates. guess i should sell


wait sir. Too early.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I don't think I'd like the waxy ones either, but I like this. Do you all buy these brands at retail or is there a good place to find them discounted. Fairly pricey at the Filson site.


Can find Filson bargains on eBay but had to pay MSRP for my Filson Levi trucker jacket and MSRP minus a 10% discount I was able to wrangle for my large tall Mile Marker coat.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I do, and going further, I think it's one of the best from any of the holy trinity brands.


I believe that!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Same with my Filson Levi trucker jacket


BOOM! My Tin Cloth started to get "rough" getting firewood&#8230; And then I just gave up and use it as a indestructible "work jacket".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Filson Tin Cloth is too heavy and stiff for anything other than use as a work or hunting.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> BOOM! My Tin Cloth started to get "rough" getting firewood&#8230; And then I just gave up and use it as a indestructible "work jacket".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Filson Tin Cloth is too heavy and stiff for anything other than use as a work or hunting.
[/QUOTE]

I said that to my self last year when I saw some guy trying to look cool inside at a "nice bar"...he looked kinda like the Tin Man but tan and nicely waxed.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Not sure about hollow end links vs the clasp but look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I've moved on...thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> wait sir. Too early.


Is he dead? Sorry I can't bother to Google that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Yes I've moved on...thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now where could you find a seadweller in supreme condition ....


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Yeah they could be pretty sloppy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a new sub? I thought Rolex's tolerances were within micro-meters. All these years I have a sloppy fitting C&I bracelet on my Sub that I am completely embarrassed about and now I see this.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Is he dead? Sorry I can't bother to Google that.


using Microsoft software?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Now where could you find a seadweller in supreme condition ....


I never chimed in last night (I was busy texting with a buddy), but yes, I'd also vote sell the Seadweller for the VC. Your collection is awesome but also Rolex heavy. You won't miss a couple and adding the VC would really elevate things!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> using Microsoft software?


Apple which I despise more...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

RGM 222 on an Aaron Bespoke stingray strap


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Guys there is nothing I want to buy. I am looking at buying another Yachtmaster. WTH


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> RGM 222 on an Aaron Bespoke stingray strap
> View attachment 15576617


Show us the back


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I would like to own this.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Guys there is nothing I want to buy. I am looking at buying another Yachtmaster. WTH


need help getting off the ledge?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I would like to own this.
> View attachment 15576620


would drive me nuts


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> would drive me nuts


I have no idea why but literally laughed out freaking loud.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I have no idea why but literally laughed out freaking loud.


lol it's crooked


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I would like to own this.
> View attachment 15576620


Reminds me of a canteen or flask for some reason. Like you can unscrew the cap and sip a little whiskey out of it.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Reminds me of a canteen or flask for some reason. Like you can unscrew the cap and sip a little whiskey out of it.


Maybe thats why I like it I decided I'm not drinking till Christmas and its killing me...LOL


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> lol it's crooked


Driving watch I believe...it looks right when your hands are on the wheel...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> looking at youtube i didnt realize i wore same watch as Gates. guess i should sell


Sell it to Gates. He may want to save a buck or two instead of buying new.😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Show us the back


here it is sir


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

This is less good to me for some reason.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> This is less good to me for some reason.
> View attachment 15576627


like that


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> here it is sir
> View attachment 15576626


Nice! A 921.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> like that


When I think of what people are paying $18-25k for...SS meh.

THIS at least seems like your getting something...fill a tooth or something one day if you had to. 








Vacheron Constantin Harmony Dual Time Rose Gold Mens Watch 7810S


Shop for Premier watches at SwissWatchExpo. Great prices and large selection. Choose your favorite. ID theft protection. 100% safe shopping.




www.swisswatchexpo.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> When I think of what people are paying $18-25k for...SS meh.
> 
> THIS at least seems like your getting something...fill a tooth or something one day if you had to.
> 
> ...


yeah


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> like that


Come on I hear YOUR a Gentleman...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry I'm so needy tonight...

Do Cerami bezels fade or something...see 12 o'clock.










Edit...seeing it a lot. what's up with that?








Used Rolex GMT-Master II Ref 116713 Engraved Rehaut


Model Name/Number: GMT-Master II - 116713 Serial/Year: Random - 2018 Gender: Men's Movement: Automatic 3186 Case: Oystersteel (40mm) w/ bidirectional rotatable 18k yellow gold bezel, black Cerachrom insert in ceramic, inner reflector ring engraved with serial number and scratch resistant...




www.bobswatches.com





And if you find of of these priced "right"...pick it up right?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> Is that a new sub? I thought Rolex's tolerances were within micro-meters. All these years I have a sloppy fitting C&I bracelet on my Sub that I am completely embarrassed about and now I see this.
> 
> OoO Baby!


The end links on my Hamilton fit better than that. OK, the Hamilton bracelet isn't anywhere near as nice, but the end links fit better.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Driving watch I believe...it looks right when your hands are on the wheel...


The car is the only place I won't look at my watch. The clock is in field of view and I can't bear to take my eyes off the road unless I'm stopped at a freshly red light.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Sorry I'm so needy tonight...
> 
> Do Cerami bezels fade or something...see 12 o'clock.
> 
> ...


That's my favorite of the GMTs, the all black bezel with the green GMT hand. I don't even know, was that color scheme only around for a short time?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> That's my favorite of the GMTs, the all black bezel with the green GMT hand. I don't even know, was that color scheme only around for a short time?


I don't know but









Your Collection’s Hidden Cash Cow: The Rolex GMT-Master II Lunette Noire - Chrono24 Magazine


After its production run came to a sudden end, prices of the GMT-Master II with a solid black bezel quickly reacted. Read more here.




www.chrono24.com





Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I used to derive some pleasure in having my straps changed at our two top ADs for free. Since they do it so well and they dont charge me.

Lately, i felt embarrassed not being charged. And especially with the pandemic, i started having my straps changed at a nearby repair shop. They charge me a fee. Am OK with that. But after one guy slightly scratched the screws of my RGM, i decided to go back to the AD and have it done for free.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> May be easiest and best
> View attachment 15576117


Very nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And my Barbour lightweight


Those sleeves look really long. Who's to know? I am a T-Tex with short arms


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Guys there is nothing I want to buy. I am looking at buying another Yachtmaster. WTH


Don't buy if there's nothing to buy.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't buy if there's nothing to buy.


I know I know. There's just always been something I wanted maybe it's time to get into fountain pens again. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I used to derive some pleasure in having my straps changed at our two top ADs for free. Since they do it so well and they dont charge me.
> 
> Lately, i felt embarrassed not being charged. And especially with the pandemic, i started having my straps changed at a nearby repair shop. They charge me a fee. Am OK with that. But after one guy slightly scratched the screws of my RGM, i decided to go back to the AD and have it done for free.


There is no substitute for quality. Best to go back to AD.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I used to derive some pleasure in having my straps changed at our two top ADs for free. Since they do it so well and they dont charge me.
> 
> Lately, i felt embarrassed not being charged. And especially with the pandemic, i started having my straps changed at a nearby repair shop. They charge me a fee. Am OK with that. But after one guy slightly scratched the screws of my RGM, i decided to go back to the AD and have it done for free.


Don't worry. They've made enough from selling you the watches that you got lifetime service from them.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> here it is sir
> View attachment 15576626


Well a 921 nice


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> here it is sir
> View attachment 15576626


How do you like that stingray strap? Some guy turned me onto the stingray idea a while back. I'm also gonna do some colored beaver tail eventually.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

This thread is good therapy for me. You get to see obsessive and compulsive behaviors in real time. Lol. I have it a little bit of it but I’m still somewhat in control. My crazy strap thing I’m calling a craft and a hobby instead of a collection. Lmao. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> RGM 222 on an Aaron Bespoke stingray strap
> View attachment 15576617


I've long admired the RGM 222. Does yours have the Hamilton 921 or 923 movement?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Driving watch I believe...it looks right when your hands are on the wheel...











Same concept as this RGM model but have never warmed to the overall look.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> here it is sir
> View attachment 15576626


#neverreadahead


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I've long admired the RGM 222. Does yours have the Hamilton 921 or 923 movement?


921 sir


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thick wristed dilemma. Only the thick will understand. Large gray printed tshirt. There's no way to comfortably wear a watch. No the cuff does not just slide over the watch. Pull the sleeve up and now it's just pushing the crown into the back my hand. Thin wristers don't have these problems.
















This is why I like thin watches. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Same concept as this RGM model but have never warmed to the overall look.


I don't believe it is a driving position scheme. I've read that it is to imitate the first wristwatches that were converted pocket watches. Pocket watches of course had 12:00 crowns so they welded lugs to the cases at this orientation. I dig it but would much rather an actual converted pocket watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> How do you like that stingray strap? Some guy turned me onto the stingray idea a while back. I'm also gonna do some colored beaver tail eventually.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Th


Pongster said:


> I used to derive some pleasure in having my straps changed at our two top ADs for free. Since they do it so well and they dont charge me.
> 
> Lately, i felt embarrassed not being charged. And especially with the pandemic, i started having my straps changed at a nearby repair shop. They charge me a fee. Am OK with that. But after one guy slightly scratched the screws of my RGM, i decided to go back to the AD and have it done for free.


Any reason you don't change your own straps?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't believe it is a driving position scheme. I've read that it is to imitate the first wristwatches that were converted pocket watches. Pocket watches of course had 12:00 crowns so they welded lugs to the cases at this orientation. I dig it but would much rather an actual converted pocket watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That makes sense, too, and it makes "driving watch" sound like a marketer's justification for the layout. I don't think I could ever get used to it, though. Been viewing "12:00" as "towards the edge of my wrist" for at least forty-five years.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> How do you like that stingray strap? Some guy turned me onto the stingray idea a while back. I'm also gonna do some colored beaver tail eventually.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That made me chuckle.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I know I know. There's just always been something I wanted maybe it's time to get into fountain pens again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I briefly went back to other collections.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Thick wristed dilemma. Only the thick will understand. Large gray printed tshirt. There's no way to comfortably wear a watch. No the cuff does not just slide over the watch. Pull the sleeve up and now it's just pushing the crown into the back my hand. Thin wristers don't have these problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your strap is top notch looking. You might as well figure out how to make a business of it to fund your watches. Imo.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That makes sense, too, and it makes "driving watch" sound like a marketer's justification for the layout. I don't think I could ever get used to it, though. Been viewing "12:00" as "towards the edge of my wrist" for at least forty-five years.


That was why I said it looked crooked. Too old to change now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Th
> 
> Any reason you don't change your own straps?


at first i didnt know how. And convenient for me to have ADs do it as i was always in the mall almost everyday then for my daughters' ballet.

during the pandemic lockdown, i tried and was successful in some. Those spring bars can get away from you.

when things normalized a bit, i wanted to give work to nearby business. Even just a little.

and i dont have the tools for the RGM. I only have the springbar tool. I dont have screwdrivers. Weird was the local shop, even if he had screwdrivers, wasnt able to do it. Not sure if it has something to do with melting the loctite first. The AD did a superb job as always.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't believe it is a driving position scheme. I've read that it is to imitate the first wristwatches that were converted pocket watches. Pocket watches of course had 12:00 crowns so they welded lugs to the cases at this orientation. I dig it but would much rather an actual converted pocket watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think that specific design was because most people look at their watches from that angle. Initially pocket watches worn on the wrist placed the crowns in the 12:00 position.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Thick wristed dilemma. Only the thick will understand. Large gray printed tshirt. There's no way to comfortably wear a watch. No the cuff does not just slide over the watch. Pull the sleeve up and now it's just pushing the crown into the back my hand. Thin wristers don't have these problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do it the way RM-wearers do it and cut out a portion of your cuff.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That was why I said it looked crooked. Too old to change now.


Tell me about it


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> How do you like that stingray strap? Some guy turned me onto the stingray idea a while back. I'm also gonna do some colored beaver tail eventually.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


i like how it looks. Especially the white center spots/pearls. And had the guy add the red white and blue for a subtle touch.

a bit thick. But manageable.

Just today, i saw in one thread here about kangaroo straps. How thin and sturdy they are supposedly. That alone made me want to get that australian watch. Maybe our brothers from down under can chime in. Forgot the brand.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> at first i didnt know how. And convenient for me to have ADs do it as i was always in the mall almost everyday then for my daughters' ballet.
> 
> during the pandemic lockdown, i tried and was successful in some. Those spring bars can get away from you.
> 
> ...


The RGM requires placing screwdrivers at each end for removing. I once had a Doxa with the same system and bought this tool for easier removal. 








Have to be careful or you can mess up the screws.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> The RGM requires placing screwdrivers at each end for removing. I once had a Doxa with the same system and bought this tool for easier removal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what my local guy did and he ended up scratching the screws. He even had his assistant help hold the watch. He just has a kiosk so i can see them work it.

the AD does it behind closed doors. So actually dont see what's happening. I browse around and before I know it, the work is done.

i used to have straps changed in bulk (even several seikos) and they dont mind.

only time the decline is when they dont have the tool for the watch. Like the non-AP AD would not touch my RO. So need to go to the AP AD in the other building. About a 5 min walk.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still waiting for one more strap and buckle. Now i know where to go to have it installed.

either to the AD or to 59.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> that's what my local guy did and he ended up scratching the screws. He even had his assistant help hold the watch. He just has a kiosk so i can see them work it.
> 
> the AD does it behind closed doors. So actually dont see what's happening. I browse around and before I know it, the work is done.
> 
> ...


I see no need for Loctite with that specific arrangement and might be the reason your screws were scratched. For Loctite need to use heat and just be careful. I too have inadvertently burred screw slots but have gotten better over time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Well a 921 nice


i daresay, this one's nicer sir


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I see no need for Loctite with that specific arrangement and might be the reason your screws were scratched. For Loctite need to use heat and just be careful. I too have inadvertently burred screw slots but have gotten better over time.


there may not have been need for loctite. It was just me monday night quarterbacking as i was befuddled how my local guy couldnt do it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> there may not have been need for loctite. It was just me monday night quarterbacking as i was befuddled how my local guy couldnt do it.


Some are simply better technicians than others.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Some are simply better technicians than others.


speaking from experience, i gather.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ALL THINGS CONSIDERED...in your opinion.


116710 GMT Master

Z 2006-2007 Series MINT Condition only Box
R? 2014 Mint Condition Box and Papers

Do you pay $800 more for the newer one with box and papers? I usually do not worry about B&P but I guess the newness might be worth the extra or is it a wast of $800?

Thanks for your thoughts...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Thick wristed dilemma. Only the thick will understand. Large gray printed tshirt. There's no way to comfortably wear a watch. No the cuff does not just slide over the watch. Pull the sleeve up and now it's just pushing the crown into the back my hand. Thin wristers don't have these problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> ALL THINGS CONSIDERED...in your opinion.
> 
> 116710 GMT Master
> 
> ...


To me, the desire for box n' papers goes down according to how much I want to keep the watch. God forbid that I would need to sell it later and mail it in an envelope with some bubble wrap.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> To me, the desire for box n' papers goes down according to how much I want to keep the watch. God forbid that I would need to sell it later and mail it in an envelope with some bubble wrap.


LOL Yeah I understand that. Again I am not a big box and papers guy so how about for you....$800 for a 7 year newer watch? 
The only other thing is the newer one fix 8" wrist the older 7.75" both more than I need so....Donno


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> ALL THINGS CONSIDERED...in your opinion.
> 
> 116710 GMT Master
> 
> ...


my rule is, all things equal (or almost equal), get newest am able to get


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> my rule is, all things equal (or almost equal), get newest am able to get


Yes. Meee tooo. I'd say price relative $800 is "all things equal" and better b/c someone might care about card/papers years from now?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Yes. Meee tooo. I'd say price relative $800 is "all things equal" and better b/c someone might care about card/papers years from now?


and that someone may be you.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> and that someone may be you.


LOL. Deep. I like that!!!

I have some clarity recently about where I want to go...I will be having a fire sale on a 16700 and a 16570 (Yes a shameless plug) but I am thinking a 116710 GMT II, a 116400GV Milgauss and a 126334 DJ41 might just be my forever Trio....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> LOL. Deep. I like that!!!
> 
> I have some clarity recently about where I want to go...I will be having a fire sale on a 16700 and a 16570 (Yes a shameless plug) but I am thinking a 116710 GMT II, a 116400GV Milgauss and a 126334 DJ41 might just be my forever Trio....


is there a forever in watch collecting? Other than the constant desire to collect.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> LOL Yeah I understand that. Again I am not a big box and papers guy so how about for you....$800 for a 7 year newer watch?
> The only other thing is the newer one fix 8" wrist the older 7.75" both more than I need so....Donno


I think half of my watches have no boxes or papers, but that wasn't really by choice -- they were hand-me-downs or gifts (my godfather gave me two Rados as a birthday present on vacation, both new-and-unsized but without boxes; maybe he didn't want me to have to stuff the boxes into my luggage).

I would also prefer to go newer like Pongster said, and the $800 purchase savings might simply get eaten up by a preemptive service anyway.

So, maybe: flipper? collector? or owner?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I think half of my watches have no boxes or papers, but that wasn't really by choice -- they were hand-me-downs or gifts (my godfather gave me two Rados as a birthday present on vacation, both new-and-unsized but without boxes; maybe he didn't want me to have to stuff the boxes into my luggage).
> 
> I would also prefer to go newer like Pongster said, and the $800 purchase savings might simply get eaten up by a preemptive service anyway.
> 
> So, maybe: flipper? collector? or owner?


I would keep this one and to ensure/prove that I would be moving my (gulp) 16570 and 16700...OH the shame.

Looking at my watches last night with my son (19) I realized that the older specialness of a 16570 and 16700 were lost on him...although he loves my Milgauss and the DateJust 41... One day whatever I end up with will be his so there is that in the back of my head rolling around.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

This thread has the potential to take a hard left turn.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> This thread has the potential to take a hard left turn.


YOU TROUBLE MAKER!

Thanks! I just posted mine...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Mickey said:


> ALL THINGS CONSIDERED...in your opinion.
> 
> 116710 GMT Master
> 
> ...


I'd go with the newer watch for a mere $800 (on top of what... 11-13k already?). Unless there was a specific feature of older models (the lugholes on jmans 16710 versus later models for example) then newer is almost always better in my book. Although, without a sales receipt who can even tell anymore? Aren't all the serials randomized with the 6 digit models? I guess we know no SS rolex sat in the display case for more than a few weeks at most.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> This thread has the potential to take a hard left turn.


Yeah, let's get back to our normal programming.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Poppy hasn't been around for a while...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> YOU TROUBLE MAKER!
> 
> Thanks! I just posted mine...


Haha. Just a stated observation. Nothing more.😬


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i like how it looks. Especially the white center spots/pearls. And had the guy add the red white and blue for a subtle touch.
> 
> a bit thick. But manageable.
> 
> Just today, i saw in one thread here about kangaroo straps. How thin and sturdy they are supposedly. That alone made me want to get that australian watch. Maybe our brothers from down under can chime in. Forgot the brand.


Melbourne Watch Company

I had one, the Sorrento Diver, for a short time. Bought in from their shop in Melbourne.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> ALL THINGS CONSIDERED...in your opinion.
> 
> 116710 GMT Master
> 
> ...


I would pay $800 more for the 7 year newer watch and the B&P would be a nice bonus on top of that.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I would pay $800 more for the 7 year newer watch and the B&P would be a nice bonus on top of that.


Godfrey

I sort of had the opposite situation when I was shopping for my 16610. I wanted the newest I could find, which ended up being a 2008 M Serial without B&P. I would have preferred B&P, but it was a really nice example and a trusted seller. I also brought it to RSC and confirmed it was authentic and all original.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I sort of had the opposite situation when I was shopping for my 16610. I wanted the newest I could find, which ended up being a 2008 M Serial without B&P. I would have preferred B&P, but it was a really nice example and a trusted seller. I also brought it to RSC and confirmed it was authentic and all original.


Luckily the newest one in my two also has box and papers so I guess decision made and/or dumb question in the first place by lil' ol' me.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Luckily the newest one in my two also has box and papers so I guess decision made and/or dumb question in the first place by lil' ol' me.


No, I think for most guys on here, me included, $800 is by no means small change. But looking at the bigger picture and taking into account Rolex values and the quirks of collectors, I'd say the $800 is worth the added investment.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The RGM requires placing screwdrivers at each end for removing. I once had a Doxa with the same system and bought this tool for easier removal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Marathon bracelet is similar with two screws that need need to be held simultaneously. A real pain in the a$$ to remove a link change.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My boss dropped his Damasko from waist height onto a tile floor. It stopped working. The weight will move but no movement from the hands. He's not real happy at the moment and isn't excited about the prospect of shipping it to Germany.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> My boss dropped his Damasko from waist height onto a tile floor. It stopped working. The weight will move but no movement from the hands. He's not real happy at the moment and isn't excited about the prospect of shipping it to Germany.


Oops AND ouch!🤕


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> My boss dropped his Damasko from waist height onto a tile floor. It stopped working. The weight will move but no movement from the hands. He's not real happy at the moment and isn't excited about the prospect of shipping it to Germany.


Can't Watchmann have it taken care of stateside?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Tudor North Flag ordered. It was hard to get as these are no longer sold in the U.S. market. Should have tomorrow though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> My boss dropped his Damasko from waist height onto a tile floor. It stopped working. The weight will move but no movement from the hands. He's not real happy at the moment and isn't excited about the prospect of shipping it to Germany.


If it's a Sellita or ETA, maybe better to take it to a local shop? Or is it under warranty?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

*Incoming *(tomorrow hopefully).


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> If it's a Sellita or ETA, maybe better to take it to a local shop? Or is it under warranty?


I thought all Damaskos were serviced in the US by the seller or by RGM?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Tudor North Flag ordered. It was hard to get as these are no longer sold in the U.S. market. Should have tomorrow though.


You mean it's no longer on the official Tudor website? It's odd that Tudor would discontinue certain models only from certain markets.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

ithardin said:


> My boss dropped his Damasko from waist height onto a tile floor. It stopped working. The weight will move but no movement from the hands. He's not real happy at the moment and isn't excited about the prospect of shipping it to Germany.


That sounds like a broken balance staff to me. RGM should be able to service that stateside, depending on which model it is.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> at first i didnt know how. And convenient for me to have ADs do it as i was always in the mall almost everyday then for my daughters' ballet.
> 
> during the pandemic lockdown, i tried and was successful in some. Those spring bars can get away from you.
> 
> ...


Tool time from Amazon.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I think half of my watches have no boxes or papers, but that wasn't really by choice -- they were hand-me-downs or gifts (my godfather gave me two Rados as a birthday present on vacation, both new-and-unsized but without boxes; maybe he didn't want me to have to stuff the boxes into my luggage).
> 
> I would also prefer to go newer like Pongster said, and the $800 purchase savings might simply get eaten up by a preemptive service anyway.
> 
> So, maybe: flipper? collector? or owner?


Did someone say Rado!?

I have had this piece for about 7 years. I fell in love with it when I saw it. The squared case with the round face reminds me of the headlights on my Father's 1973 Cadillac Coupe DeVille. The anchor still moves around. I don't dare take it by water. It's not even a bit water resistant.

Sadly I don't wear it very much. I pulled it out to wear on Monday for the first time in a long time. Mainly because the bracelet doesn't always fit on my wrist. I've been watching how I eat the past couple of weeks and low and behold it fit again!

















OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> My boss dropped his Damasko from waist height onto a tile floor. It stopped working. The weight will move but no movement from the hands. He's not real happy at the moment and isn't excited about the prospect of shipping it to Germany.


If he bought from watchmann send it there. Hell if he didn't send it there. Someone else said rgm but that's Sinn. 
Greg is approved to work on Damasko.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i like how it looks. Especially the white center spots/pearls. And had the guy add the red white and blue for a subtle touch.
> 
> a bit thick. But manageable.
> 
> Just today, i saw in one thread here about kangaroo straps. How thin and sturdy they are supposedly. That alone made me want to get that australian watch. Maybe our brothers from down under can chime in. Forgot the brand.


Bison.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

@Betterthere this isn't the same Randall that has the 6 year waitlist knife is it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I see no need for Loctite with that specific arrangement and might be the reason your screws were scratched. For Loctite need to use heat and just be careful. I too have inadvertently burred screw slots but have gotten better over time.


Sometimes immersion in hot water enough.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Some are simply better technicians than others.


I was thinking how to reply well done.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> speaking from experience, i gather.


My God man he's a surgeon!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> ALL THINGS CONSIDERED...in your opinion.
> 
> 116710 GMT Master
> 
> ...


Are you buying jman's stuff?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> my rule is, all things equal (or almost equal), get newest am able to get


So you like younger women you say?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> @Betterthere this isn't the same Randall that has the 6 year waitlist knife is it?


No. 
Deposited paperwork in bank box. Explained to Mrs BT process in case I'm no longer around. They can be bought gray mkt but this one has grandson's name engraved. Airman survival. Hope he never needs for that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Can't Watchmann have it taken care of stateside?


#nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> ALL THINGS CONSIDERED...in your opinion.
> 
> 116710 GMT Master
> 
> ...


My preference is always for a newer one. Less "patina"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Tudor North Flag ordered. It was hard to get as these are no longer sold in the U.S. market. Should have tomorrow though.


That WAS EXTREMELY DIFFICULT


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yes. Meee tooo. I'd say price relative $800 is "all things equal" and better b/c someone might care about card/papers years from now?


On point


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I thought all Damaskos were serviced in the US by the seller or by RGM?


See later correction Watchmann


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> LOL. Deep. I like that!!!
> 
> I have some clarity recently about where I want to go...I will be having a fire sale on a 16700 and a 16570 (Yes a shameless plug) but I am thinking a 116710 GMT II, a 116400GV Milgauss and a 126334 DJ41 might just be my forever Trio....


Three very nice watches


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> If he bought from watchmann send it there. Hell if he didn't send it there. Someone else said rgm but that's Sinn.
> Greg is approved to work on Damasko.


Thx, BT. I couldn't remember who handled Damasko.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Your strap is top notch looking. You might as well figure out how to make a business of it to fund your watches. Imo.


Yeah I believe that's coming soon. Starting to stack up straps. 
Btw I should be mailing off yours within the next couple days hopefully.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

OH Brother...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is my daily driver knife.

ahhh run away


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

^^^ @yngrshr don't think that is allowed by forum rules


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah I believe that's coming soon. Starting to stack up straps.
> Btw I should be mailing off yours within the next couple days hopefully.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What do I owe you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> OH Brother...
> View attachment 15577712


When is the unveiling?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> OH Brother...
> View attachment 15577712


What??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Damasko announced first of their watches with their a26 in house mvmt. Fugly watches tho.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> speaking from experience, i gather.


I think that's more or less true over the entire board.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ @yngrshr don't think that is allowed by forum rules


Wow, really? It's just a pocket knife that I use for opening packages and general holding, lol.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> So you like younger women you say?


What makes you think that?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Wow, really? It's just a pocket knife that I use for opening packages and general holding, lol.


Prob not... Remember I had to get permission to post my knife story.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> If he bought from watchmann send it there. Hell if he didn't send it there. Someone else said rgm but that's Sinn.
> Greg is approved to work on Damasko.


I was about to comment same thing. RGM is a warranty service outlet for Sinn and a number of other German brands but think not for Damasko. Watchmann sounds like best option.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Prob not... Remember I had to get permission to post my knife story.


Wild. I just deleted. Either way, it's a Ferrum Forge made with Massdrop. Heck of a piece for the price.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Wild. I just deleted. Either way, it's a Ferrum Forge made with Massdrop. Heck of a piece for the price.


Was nice to see. Made in usa one of my requirements on such.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Sometimes immersion in hot water enough.


My first option is place under a hot water tap faucet to break Loctite seal. Usually works. That and patience.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Are you buying jman's stuff?


No that's a Pepsi and I think its a keeper for him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> No that's a Pepsi and I think its a keeper for him.


Can't speak for him but make an offer lol.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> My God man he's a surgeon!!!


Certain surgeons are better technicians than others. Some operate like they had 10 thumbs.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> What??


I am week willed...Inbound.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My first option is place under a hot water tap faucet to break Loctite seal. Usually works. That and patience.


I always have preferred surgeons with patience. Also important that their hands don't shake.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Certain surgeons are better technicians than others. Some operate like they had 10 thumbs.


#nra


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Mickey® said:


> I am week willed...Inbound. Tomorrow. Friday at there latest I'd think.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ @yngrshr don't think that is allowed by forum rules


That's why I only posted the box on mine. Almost posted the actual thing and then  I remembered.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ @yngrshr don't think that is allowed by forum rules


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> You mean it's no longer on the official Tudor website? It's odd that Tudor would discontinue certain models only from certain markets.


It is still on website but the AD I was at yesterday said it stopped being available in the U.S. about 2 years ago. The dealer in Florida I bought it from says same and he snagged a bunch. I bought last bracelet. He still has 2 availablee on straps. I do believe it is still a current model in other markets.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I tell you the world is changing faster than I can handle. I walked into Krispy Kreme and ordered the senior special. That's a cup of coffee for 99 cents with any donut for free. For years I've done this. Today I was told corporate says no more. Dumbfounded I was. Now a special donut by itself is $1.49. So I said you mean I can no longer order 12 cups of coffee to save $6 on a dozen assorted. That is true as she said I'm sorry. Took me a few to recover. She consoled me by saying we can give you 10% off and here's a coupon for a free dozen glazed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Btw I think she was smiling or smirking behind that mask.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Was nice to see. Made in usa one of my requirements on such.


They've done a few made in the US collabs. Their newer "Mordax" knife is a US-made piece, for example. $250.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> They've done a few made in the US collabs. Their newer "Mordax" knife is a US-made piece, for example. $250.


BTW the Mordax is so nice since it's a super solid piece to begin with but they added in a button lock.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> Did someone say Rado!?
> 
> I have had this piece for about 7 years. I fell in love with it when I saw it. The squared case with the round face reminds me of the headlights on my Father's 1973 Cadillac Coupe DeVille. The anchor still moves around. I don't dare take it by water. It's not even a bit water resistant.
> 
> ...


That's a nice one. Rado has taken their designs in directions that don't appeal to me, but they made some interesting watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> It is still on website but the AD I was at yesterday said it stopped being available in the U.S. about 2 years ago. The dealer in Florida I bought it from says same and he snagged a bunch. I bought last bracelet. He still has 2 availablee on straps. I do believe it is still a current model in other markets.


I think you can also use a Tudor Pelagos strap on the North Flag but would not under any circumstances but a NF without a SS bracelet.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I tell you the world is changing faster than I can handle. I walked into Krispy Kreme and ordered the senior special. That's a cup of coffee for 99 cents with any donut for free. For years I've done this. Today I was told corporate says no more. Dumbfounded I was. Now a special donut by itself is $1.49. So I said you mean I can no longer order 12 cups of coffee to save $6 on a dozen assorted. That is true as she said I'm sorry. Took me a few to recover. She consoled me by saying we can give you 10% off and here's a coupon for a free dozen glazed.


Bizzness is bizzness.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I tell you the world is changing faster than I can handle. I walked into Krispy Kreme and ordered the senior special. That's a cup of coffee for 99 cents with any donut for free. For years I've done this. Today I was told corporate says no more. Dumbfounded I was. Now a special donut by itself is $1.49. So I said you mean I can no longer order 12 cups of coffee to save $6 on a dozen assorted. That is true as she said I'm sorry. Took me a few to recover. She consoled me by saying we can give you 10% off and here's a coupon for a free dozen glazed.


Even without the pandemic, I don't think they had recovered from their previous overexpansion. They went completely belly-up in AZ and NJ, and at least parts of NY. I saw they just reopened in NYC, about five times the size of the one in the Port Authority Bus Terminal that went bust. I think the story was that they were doing great business, but corporate was overleveraged and was gouging the franchisees.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> Did someone say Rado!?
> 
> I have had this piece for about 7 years. I fell in love with it when I saw it. The squared case with the round face reminds me of the headlights on my Father's 1973 Cadillac Coupe DeVille. The anchor still moves around. I don't dare take it by water. It's not even a bit water resistant.
> 
> ...


This is my Rado stash, all gifted from my godfather. The Diastar in the middle was my favorite to wear to the office, at least 'till it quit running.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> What do I owe you?


Nada. I'm like a crack dealer. The first one for the bros is free. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Nada. I'm like a crack dealer. The first one for the bros is free.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thx I gave toothy those Bartons and wonder if I ruined his outlook on wus and OoO.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No young women in this pic...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thx I gave toothy those Bartons and wonder if I ruined his outlook on wus and OoO.


Lol. Just paying it forward bro. All you guys are my practice guinea pigs anyways. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Wow, really? It's just a pocket knife that I use for opening packages and general holding, lol.


Yeah, if you read rule #8 again. I think the only way you can "show" your knife is if it's used to cut open the cardboard box for an unveiling or unboxing story. Sorry.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What makes you think that?
> 
> View attachment 15577728


Need you ask? With all the pictures of young girls you post?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Certain surgeons are better technicians than others. Some operate like they had 10 thumbs.


Umm


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I always have preferred surgeons with patience. Also important that their hands don't shake.


LOL. Would be funny to wake up and see a zig zag shaped incision


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


I feel sleepy...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> They've done a few made in the US collabs. Their newer "Mordax" knife is a US-made piece, for example. $250.


$250? Wow!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> $250? Wow!


It is cheap for sure.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Anybody vax prepping?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Would be funny to wake up and see a zig zag shaped incision


Wait I thought that was fine for my hernia surgery. Would post pics but a little close to my prized possession.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody vax prepping?


Still kinda hoping I catch the real thing first. The idea of natural antibodies would make me feel better about the virus. I really got no faith in this first round coming.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Still kinda hoping I catch the real thing first. The idea of natural antibodies would make me feel better about the virus. I really got no faith in this first round coming.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That approach should be ez.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That approach should be ez.


Not really. I wear a mask just for the consideration of others but don't really use hand sanitizer or even wash my hands anymore often than normal. I do use a nitrile glove for pumping gas but I think this is probably best practice all the time. Not just pandemic. I've been working Damm near every day from March to a couple weeks ago dealing with coworkers and contractors. Been grocery shopping since also. I'm not that lucky. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My definition of vax prepping : how to get vaccine as early as possible.

BTW I don't see the Vax as political hopefully no one else does either.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> It is cheap for sure.


I still remain surprised at how God damn good the Drop collabs are when you see the prices. That Mordax should be about $750-$800 if it was more of a handcrafted piece.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> My definition of vax prepping : how to get vaccine as early as possible.
> 
> BTW I don't see the Vax as political hopefully no one else does either.


Luckily I anticipate my wife getting it early since she works in long term care facilities on a near daily basis.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I still remain surprised at how God damn good the Drop collabs are when you see the prices. That Mordax should be about $750-$800 if it was more of a handcrafted piece.


Yeah I've bought some good stuff mostly when it was called Massdrop.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I tell you the world is changing faster than I can handle. I walked into Krispy Kreme and ordered the senior special. That's a cup of coffee for 99 cents with any donut for free. For years I've done this. Today I was told corporate says no more. Dumbfounded I was. Now a special donut by itself is $1.49. So I said you mean I can no longer order 12 cups of coffee to save $6 on a dozen assorted. That is true as she said I'm sorry. Took me a few to recover. She consoled me by saying we can give you 10% off and here's a coupon for a free dozen glazed.


Are you saying that corporate has acted like a bunch of donut holes?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, if you read rule #8 again. I think the only way you can "show" your knife is if it's used to cut open the cardboard box for an unveiling or unboxing story. Sorry.


I mean. I DO have an incoming tomorrow . . .


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I've bought some good stuff mostly when it was called Massdrop.


Same!! I made some good money re-selling Ferrum Forge x MassDrop knives on eBay for a while when they were much more limited.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Are you saying that corporate has acted like a bunch of donut holes?


LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I mean. I DO have an incoming tomorrow . . .


Post a box picture.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody vax prepping?


You mean when everybody turns into Zombies?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

_"'69 I was 21 and I called the road my own.
I don't know when that road turned into the road I'm on."





_
Best two lines in the history of rock!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Still kinda hoping I catch the real thing first. The idea of natural antibodies would make me feel better about the virus. I really got no faith in this first round coming.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thing is they're still saying the antibodies may not last very long and will likely be recommending the vaccine even to people who've had Covid. I'm no doctor or scientist but still hard to get my head around the concept of how a vaccine can create longer lasting antibodies than the real thing. My understanding with viruses like measles and chickenpox is the natural immunity lasts much longer (if not for life) than the vaccine immunity.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Need you ask? With all the pictures of young girls you post?


Define young.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Wait I thought that was fine for my hernia surgery. Would post pics but a little close to my prized possession.


Mrs. BT?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BT?


My other prized possession.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> My other prized possession.


Gf

And hers.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _"'69 I was 21 and I called the road my own.
> I don't know when that road turned into the road I'm on."
> 
> 
> ...


Gf.

For you Jackson Browne fans, do yourself a favor and watch the video. Amazing time capsule and lots of familiar faces in there,


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Thing is they're still saying the antibodies may not last very long and will likely be recommending the vaccine even to people who've had Covid. I'm no doctor or scientist but still hard to get my head around the concept of how a vaccine can create longer lasting antibodies than the real thing. My understanding with viruses like measles and chickenpox is the natural immunity lasts much longer (if not for life) than the vaccine immunity.


GF

I read something a while back about the chickenpox. That years ago before the vaccine, with pretty much every kid getting it as a right of passage, older kids and adults that had had it already would come in contact with contagious kids fairly often and it would be kind of a natural booster. Their immune systems recognize the virus and mount the response making the antibodies again. However, after the vaccine was invented and kids didn't get the natural disease anymore, adults didn't have these exposures anymore and their natural immunity eventually disappeared. Allegedly that's why we saw a huge increase in shingles in older people. And the need for a shingles vaccine. Reminds me of the Jurassic Park quote: Your scientists were so preoccupied with whether they could, they didn't stop to think if they should.

That said, Covid ain't chickenpox, neither is smallpox, polio, etc.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Smallpox and polio quite worse for sure.

Chicken pox, red measles and German measles were no fun either. If I hadn't gotten pneumonia with red measles wouldn't have been as bad.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Smallpox and polio quite worse for sure.
> 
> Chicken pox, red measles and German measles were no fun either. If I hadn't gotten pneumonia with red measles wouldn't have been as bad.


Wow, that's not fun. I was part of the chickenpox generation but not measles. I barely remember but don't recall chickenpox being too bothersome. Also never personally heard of a kid having a bad time of it.

Covid is a such a pain in the a$$ mainly because it affects people so differently. I personally know people who have a had very mild cases but I also know people that had really bad cases. Two of my coworkers were hospitalized and intubated. One of them recovered and is fine now but the other had kind of a second wave relapse and is still not completely recovered. He really almost died.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Wait I thought that was fine for my hernia surgery. Would post pics but a little close to my prized possession.


No, keep it to yourself. I don't want to see it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Define young.


Not old?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, keep it to yourself. I don't want to see it.


You already suffer enough wouldn't want to add to it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not old?


take your age divide by 2 and subtract 10 ..that's young


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> take your age divide by 2 and subtract 10 ..that's young


Pretty much everyone under 30 looks like a baby to me.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> My definition of vax prepping : how to get vaccine as early as possible.
> 
> BTW I don't see the Vax as political hopefully no one else does either.


I'm watching the criteria. Just on age, I'd be in the last group before the "everyone else" category. I have no other risk factors than age. I'm ruled an essential worked by Executive Order, which could still come into play. My company almost certainly has people looking into options. For either of those to matter, I would have to remain employed, which I suppose comprises the extent of my prepping.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Pretty much everyone under 30 looks like a baby to me.


Take youngest child's age / 2?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Thing is they're still saying the antibodies may not last very long and will likely be recommending the vaccine even to people who've had Covid. I'm no doctor or scientist but still hard to get my head around the concept of how a vaccine can create longer lasting antibodies than the real thing. My understanding with viruses like measles and chickenpox is the natural immunity lasts much longer (if not for life) than the vaccine immunity.


I can circle back to this later... (sorry if I sound patronizing, but I got on a roll when I started typing!...)

The gist of it is, your body doesn't produce antibodies for every pathogen all the time - but it will remember which antibodies it needs and can reproduce them later. A vaccine trains the body to recognize a pathogen (a virus in this case) and learn how to generate antibodies. It's like this: a virus infection is like a mob that has a key to your house, and you can stop them if you change the lock before you get pushed out; a vaccine is just one friend testing you with a key - no mob - and all you have to do is fix the lock.

What they're talking about when they say that an infected person's antibody count goes down after two or three months men's just that - the antibody count drops because the body (memory T cells, I think?) doesn't see a reason to keep producing them.

But the key thing to learn is, how easily the body can (1) restart production of the antibodies, and (2) how much the virus mutates over time.

Regular flu needs a new vaccine each year because that's roughly how often it mutates. Smallpox mutates super-slow, which is why we've almost eliminated it with single shots. The MMR series (measles, mumps, rubella) I think only needs one or two boosters. HIV mutates so rapidly that a vaccine would be useless (though we've created antiviral treatments that allow people to survive pretty well).

It's looking like SARS-CoV2 mutates slower than regular flu, so this first round of vaccines should have a good shot at knocking the infection rate to a very low level.

Most vaccines nowadays use what's basically dead virus cells. Your immune system sees them as invaders and creates antibodies as a defense. Because the "dead" virus doesn't reproduce, it won't overwhelm the body, and all that's left is the immune system's "memory".

The new mRNA vaccines are even trickier - they're basically just the spike protein (or key) that will tell your immune system (or lock) what to do. Brand-new shyt that's only become possible in the last decade with massive computing power (check out Fol[email protected]) and testing tech. The catch is that some of these need to be stored in deep freeze which will make distribution a challenge. Others are more stable at just-below-freezing temperatures and are the best candidates for low-income countries with poor infrastructure.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm watching the criteria. Just on age, I'd be in the last group before the "everyone else" category. I have no other risk factors than age. I'm ruled an essential worked by Executive Order, which could still come into play. My company almost certainly has people looking into options. For either of those to matter, I would have to remain employed, which I suppose comprises the extent of my prepping.


I've read carefully NC plan based on federal plan. I can't get in phase 1a since not h/c worker. I'm not willing to enter a nursing home for couple months to bump up. So phase 1b? I don't think I will commit a crime to get into prison ...
So I've got age. Also can claim blood pressure (too much detail to go into), so need 1 more. I've had cancer but don't think that's current.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I've read carefully NC plan based on federal plan. I can't get in phase 1a since not h/c worker. I'm not willing to enter a nursing home for couple months to bump up. So phase 1b? I don't think I will commit a crime to get into prison ...
> So I've got age. Also can claim blood pressure (too much detail to go into), so need 1 more. I've had cancer but don't think that's current.


gf

TBH I'm only interested in travel...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> take your age divide by 2 and subtract 10 ..that's young


Take the square root of your age and add 16. That's perfect.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Been in a Seiko fever last few days, thinking over couple of options in the $1-$2K range. Fever has passed and thinking might stick to Swiss or possibly German. My Turtle running -30 spd had a bit to do with my thinking.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> take your age divide by 2 and subtract 10 ..that's young


-2?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Take the square root of your age and add 16. That's perfect.


that works


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> TBH I'm only interested in travel...


Travel is at the top for me, too, which includes seeing my parents again.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> -2?


try bsf formula


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Travel is at the top for me, too, which includes seeing my parents again.


I'm not looking forward to seeing my parents


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I've read carefully NC plan based on federal plan. I can't get in phase 1a since not h/c worker. I'm not willing to enter a nursing home for couple months to bump up. So phase 1b? I don't think I will commit a crime to get into prison ...
> So I've got age. Also can claim blood pressure (too much detail to go into), so need 1 more. I've had cancer but don't think that's current.


I haven't got a clue about where I'd fit. I haven't seen a federal plan yet. I expect either Tricare or my agency will tell us when it's our turn. Till I get my shots and have proof that I'm good to go, I'm staying home and building up vacation hours.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Been in a Seiko fever last few days, thinking over couple of options in the $1-$2K range. Fever has passed and thinking might stick to Swiss or possibly German. My Turtle running -30 spd had a bit to do with my thinking.


Jman has a german Tudor


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I haven't got a clue about where I'd fit. I haven't seen a federal plan yet. I expect either Tricare or my agency will tell us when it's our turn. Till I get my shots and have proof that I'm good to go, I'm staying home and building up vacation hours.


well most states are based off the CDC recommendation.. without knowing your medical condition you are likely in phase "the last ones" (phase 4)...lol.. I'm home because it's cold out ... I figure caribbean out until something breaks loose... thus ,,

edit: NC plan is 148 pages...reminds me of long ago work days


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Pretty much everyone under 30 looks like a baby to me.


Welcome back to OoO!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Jman has a german Tudor


German Tudor discombulates me...if talking about BB58 too small for me, though looks a nice watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Welcome back to OoO!


Didn't even notice who it was ... lots of old members stopping by.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> German Tudor discombulates me...if talking about BB58 too small for me, though looks a nice watch.


Sounded like a German Shepherd to me... Well damasko is in midst of change over so dunno. Several Sinn advocates here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I can circle back to this later... (sorry if I sound patronizing, but I got on a roll when I started typing!...)
> 
> The gist of it is, your body doesn't produce antibodies for every pathogen all the time - but it will remember which antibodies it needs and can reproduce them later. A vaccine trains the body to recognize a pathogen (a virus in this case) and learn how to generate antibodies. It's like this: a virus infection is like a mob that has a key to your house, and you can stop them if you change the lock before you get pushed out; a vaccine is just one friend testing you with a key - no mob - and all you have to do is fix the lock.
> 
> ...


_"You can learn anything in this thread."_

Good job.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> that works


That's what Leonardo DiCaprio uses.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what Leonardo DiCaprio uses.
> 
> View attachment 15578243


My theory is if you never graduate HS , you stay there.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what Leonardo DiCaprio uses.
> 
> View attachment 15578243


 Far right is the babia majora of this group.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Last weekend I was in the Sydney CBD and saw a tram going past...maybe 5 or 6 carriages. On the side of each carriage was large signage advertising the Speedy Pro......looked bloody great...image after image, several feet high, of the moonwatch. Looked very tempting I must say. Feels like overkill for me when I've already got the Panda, but the Speedy Pro also looks mighty fine.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Totally unplanned but the cosmic gods were keeping an eye out...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> Far right is the babia majora of this group.


I'm voting far left.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> My theory is if you never graduate HS , you stay there.


_Very _apropos.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm voting far left.


Second from left appears to have the highest maintenance, biggest biatch factor, but I could be wrong.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> This is my Rado stash, all gifted from my godfather. The Diastar in the middle was my favorite to wear to the office, at least 'till it quit running.
> 
> View attachment 15577903


That "disaster" as you call it. (Cute nicknamr for the Diastar) is a mini grail of mine. I have resisted the urge to buy it in gold with the diamond dial for quite a few years. I know I won't wear it often. It would be a box Queen.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> Second from left appears to have the highest maintenance, biggest biatch factor, but I could be wrong.


Or you could be absolutely spot on.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm voting far left.


Or middle. I'm torn who to give my love to.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> That's a nice one. Rado has taken their designs in directions that don't appeal to me, but they made some interesting watches.


They were the quirky watch brand for a long time. They appeal to me as I like stuff like that.

When I bought that watch I was very new to collecting. I really didn't know a lot of brand history, different movements etc...I joined a Rado forum outside of WS, long before I knew what WS was.

I learned a lot from those guys. They were very knowledgeable about everything Rado. I know what's right and wrong about my watch. There are 2 things visually that aren't orginal to it. I can't speak to the movement. It has service markings on the case back so im sure parts have been swamped out, if not completely replaced.

Nevertheless I still enjoy the piece very much. I always get compliments on it

OoO Baby!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> Second from left appears to have the highest maintenance, biggest biatch factor, but I could be wrong.





BigSeikoFan said:


> Or you could be absolutely spot on.





Mickey said:


> Or middle. I'm torn who to give my love to.


Can I have Gal instead of those options?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Can I have Gal instead of those options?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Who is Gal? I think I've seen people post her but no idea.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Who is Gal? I think I've seen people post her but no idea.


this will be funny


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Even without the pandemic, I don't think they had recovered from their previous overexpansion. They went completely belly-up in AZ and NJ, and at least parts of NY. I saw they just reopened in NYC, about five times the size of the one in the Port Authority Bus Terminal that went bust. I think the story was that they were doing great business, but corporate was overleveraged and was gouging the franchisees.


I never got what all the fuss was about. I think they were better b4 they over expanded. Like Dunkin they don't taste the same.

Where I live in Staten Island. We have Country Doughnots  they blow just about everything else away. Another place is called Doughnut Plant. They are ridiculous because they do Doughnuts different. Sadly, they lost their 23rd street location due to COVID.









Home


Order Online Check Out Our New Donut Truck The new way to cater your outdoor events, our Holy Moly Donut Truck is stocked with your favorite Country Donuts and More signature donuts, coffee, and more. We




countrydonutsandmore.com













Doughnut Plant | Doughnuts & Coffee


The OG handcrafted doughnut. Dedicated to original deliciousness. Sourdough, yeast, cake, vegan and gluten-free & small batch house-roasted coffee.




www.doughnutplant.com





OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Can I have Gal instead of those options?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sure, line forms behind Merv.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Who is Gal? I think I've seen people post her but no idea.




















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ok never seen the movie...never seen any "Marvel" movie in 10 years or since the kids are older. Still don't know her!
Like her in the bottom pic a lot...pretty, pretty, prettaayyy, prettttaayyyy good.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> That "disaster" as you call it. (Cute nicknamr for the Diastar) is a mini grail of mine. I have resisted the urge to buy it in gold with the diamond dial for quite a few years. I know I won't wear it often. It would be a box Queen.
> 
> OoO Baby!


It's got a lot of panache for its size. The tungsten bezel should be scratch-free till the cows come home - forty-year-old examples look almost as good as this one. I like it so much that I wonder if I'll be entertained enough by a relatively vanilla DJ.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Ok never seen the movie...never seen any "Marvel" movie in 10 years or since the kids are older. Still don't know her!
> Like her in the bottom pic a lot...pretty, pretty, prettaayyy, prettttaayyyy good.
> 
> View attachment 15578316


Gal Gadot. Just the icon that all others should be judged against.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Ok never seen the movie...never seen any "Marvel" movie in 10 years or since the kids are older. Still don't know her!
> Like her in the bottom pic a lot...pretty, pretty, prettaayyy, prettttaayyyy good.
> 
> View attachment 15578316


Mickey, fyi these are the two _worst_ pictures of Gal ever taken...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mickey, fyi these are the two _worst_ pictures of Gal ever taken...


I'm a "Googlin"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mickey, fyi these are the two _worst_ pictures of Gal ever taken...


really? her eyebrows in last one are beautiful


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> I'm a "Googlin"


"There's nothing you can't learn in this thread."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I'm a "Googlin"


add keyword "nude"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> really? her eyebrows in last one are beautiful


You mean, like the rest of her??


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mickey, fyi these are the two _worst_ pictures of Gal ever taken...


I was trying to be sensible and not objectify her greatness.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It's got a lot of panache for its size. The tungsten bezel should be scratch-free till the cows come home - forty-year-old examples look almost as good as this one. I like it so much that I wonder if I'll be entertained enough by a relatively vanilla DJ.


100% agree. I passed on some well priced Vintage models because they looked to good to be true. That design is timless. I bet if I bought it my chick would wear it like she wears my Cartier's.

ME: STOP THOMAS J. STOP!  YOU MUST RESIST THE TEMPTATION!

Also me: But it could be for me and my chick.

Also me again: A Rado Diastar would be a nice way to round out the 3 headed monster for the year. And what a year for  watches it has been.....
Grand Seiko 
Omega Seamaster 
Rado Diastar.

OoO Baby!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It's got a lot of panache for its size. The tungsten bezel should be scratch-free till the cows come home - forty-year-old examples look almost as good as this one. I like it so much that I wonder if I'll be entertained enough by a relatively vanilla DJ.


The Diastar is surely an icon.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> add keyword "nude"


Oh now I know her

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

iinsic said:


> Pretty much everyone under 30 looks like a *babe* to me.


FIFY


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey one of you guys buy my 16700 and/or my 16570 so I can give you a really great deal on it and you can tell everyone how great I am?
What cha say?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, this is _young.





_
But she can sing!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Guys why did I think the lugs on the 116710 were slightly different/trimer than the 116610?
Does the GMT wear different or the same? What am I thinking? Thickness? Lug to Lug? 
Thx.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> The Diastar is surely an icon.


I say the Diastar is to Rado as the Datejust is to Rolex. It's how they made their mark, by trying new materials. That's why my godfather (himself an aerospace engineer) liked them, too. I knew nothing of the brand when he sent me the gold-PVD Centrix (new in box), so when I asked him, he gave me a rundown of their history. (He also said, "Every guy needs a gold Swiss watch with diamonds")


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Hey one of you guys buy my 16700 and/or my 16570 so I can give you a really great deal on it and you can tell everyone how great I am?
> What cha say?


I like 'em both, but I'm not in the market, and MrsBS wouldn't let me buy a used watch anyway.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I like 'em both, but I'm not in the market, and MrsBS wouldn't let me buy a used watch anyway.


Gotta love that! Only new for her honey bunny!!!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Hey one of you guys buy my 16700 and/or my 16570 so I can give you a really great deal on it and you can tell everyone how great I am?
> What cha say?


Wish the 16570 was on the table a few days ago before I made some other moves.🙁


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Take youngest child's age / 2?


That's 23, which is definitely under 30.



BigSeikoFan said:


> Take the square root of your age and add 16. That's perfect.


That's only a year older, at 24 ... my wife's age when we got married. Come to think of it, that _is_ a good age for a new wife. 



mui.richard said:


> FIFY


Yes, that too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Ok never seen the movie...never seen any "Marvel" movie in 10 years or since the kids are older. Still don't know her!
> Like her in the bottom pic a lot...pretty, pretty, prettaayyy, prettttaayyyy good.
> 
> View attachment 15578316


Wrong universe. WW is DC!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> 100% agree. I passed on some well priced Vintage models because they looked to good to be true. That design is timless. I bet if I bought it my chick would wear it like she wears my Cartier's.
> 
> ME: STOP THOMAS J. STOP!  YOU MUST RESIST THE TEMPTATION!
> 
> ...











Hot chick in your car Thomas!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Last weekend I was in the Sydney CBD and saw a tram going past...maybe 5 or 6 carriages. On the side of each carriage was large signage advertising the Speedy Pro......looked bloody great...image after image, several feet high, of the moonwatch. Looked very tempting I must say. Feels like overkill for me when I've already got the Panda, but the Speedy Pro also looks mighty fine.


Luckily the new Speedy retains the looks of the old; mostly minor improvements, with the exception of the METAS certified movement. But I seldom wear mine for more than a few days, so losing 3-4 spd I'm fine with. I also like that the older one is not as PC 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You already suffer enough wouldn't want to add to it


Well, you could ask me if yours is longer


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

iinsic said:


> Pretty much everyone under 30 looks like a baby to me.


Thats how I feel


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> take your age divide by 2 and subtract 10 ..that's young


LOL. They'll be just under legal age for me. Divide by two is good enough


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Jman has a german Tudor


I thought you said Jman has a German Tutor.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Last weekend I was in the Sydney CBD and saw a tram going past...maybe 5 or 6 carriages. On the side of each carriage was large signage advertising the Speedy Pro......looked bloody great...image after image, several feet high, of the moonwatch. Looked very tempting I must say. Feels like overkill for me when I've already got the Panda, but the Speedy Pro also looks mighty fine.


If you can get hold of one. I reached out to the Omega AD here and the store manager never got back to me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Totally unplanned but the cosmic gods were keeping an eye out...
> 
> View attachment 15578266


Is this young or too young? 

Happy 15,000th post


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you can get hold of one. I reached out to the Omega AD here and the store manager never got back to me.


Go back to that Omega AD wearing your Rolex. Let them see what they missed out on, disrespecting you like that. Here's your chance to channel Julia Roberts and be Pretty Dogbert. Your time to shine, it's all you bro.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Go back to that Omega AD wearing your Rolex. Let them see what they missed out on, disrespecting you like that. Here's your chance to channel Julia Roberts and be Pretty Dogbert. Your time to shine, it's all you bro.


They will chase me out of town


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Mickey® said:


> Who is Gal? I think I've seen people post her but no idea.


HERESY! BLASPHEMY! CALUMNY! 
#neverreadahead


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sure, line forms behind Merv.


And Merv bowls a wicked googly wrong'un!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Or middle. I'm torn who to give my love to.


^this


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Wrong universe. WW is DC!


Gal should do a Ryan Reynolds and play a superhero in both universes. There's got to be something cool in Marvel coming up for her. She probably would have been a much better Captain Marvel.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Merv said:


> Go back to that Omega AD wearing your Rolex. Let them see what they missed out on, disrespecting you like that. Here's your chance to channel Julia Roberts and be Pretty Dogbert. Your time to shine, it's all you bro.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Guys why did I think the lugs on the 116710 were slightly different/trimer than the 116610?
> Does the GMT wear different or the same? What am I thinking? Thickness? Lug to Lug?
> Thx.


Gmt wears a little different. A bit flatter from the little experience I've had. Many people probably don't even notice the difference. The GMT sits pretty flat like the explorer2 does. I'm thinking the GMT movement is thinner than the sub movement. But not sure. I kinda gave up finding a Rolex I like. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Gmt wears a little different. A bit flatter from the little experience I've had. Many people probably don't even notice the difference. The GMT sits pretty flat like the explorer2 does. I'm thinking the GMT movement is thinner than the sub movement. But not sure. I kinda gave up finding a Rolex I like. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good to hear.

I did a little research and I guess even though they are Triploc but one of the reasons the Sub has 300m is a thicker crystal.

I'm preparing myself to be disappointed and not keeping the inbound if the lugs are "fat boy-ish".

Hope not...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Guys why did I think the lugs on the 116710 were slightly different/trimer than the 116610?
> Does the GMT wear different or the same? What am I thinking? Thickness? Lug to Lug?
> Thx.


Former master contributor Sporty certainly seemed to think the GMT lugs were slightly slimmer than the fat boy sub lugs. I've only rarely been able to do a direct comparison myself and if there is a difference then a quick rub with a polishing cloth would fix it


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Gal should do a Ryan Reynolds and play a superhero in both universes. There's got to be something cool in Marvel coming up for her. She probably would have been a much better Captain Marvel.


While it's not fair to compare almost anyone else to Gal, Brie is fine by me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Former master contributor Sporty certainly seemed to think the GMT lugs were slightly slimmer than the fat boy sub lugs. I've only rarely been able to do a direct comparison myself and if there is a difference then a quick rub with a polishing cloth would fix it


The current BLRO def has slimmer lugs; you can ask Jman to confirm. 😄


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> While it's not fair to compare almost anyone else to Gal, Brie is fine by me.


i certainly dont mind spending time with either


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Gal should do a Ryan Reynolds and play a superhero in both universes. There's got to be something cool in Marvel coming up for her. She probably would have been a much better Captain Marvel.


Anyone would have been better than Brie Larson. Love how all the other actors hate her.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> I did a little research and I guess even though they are Triploc but one of the reasons the Sub has 300m is a thicker crystal.
> 
> ...


The lugs are slightly thinner on the GMT a.k.a Slim Boy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Since we're talking about superheroes, this scene is hilarious!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> The lugs are slightly thinner on the GMT a.k.a Slim Boy.


That can't be the only reason it wears better. For some strange reason the gmt wears better than the sub and the Exp2 wears even better than the GMT.

I'm really hoping I get a chance in the next year or so to try on the new sub.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Anyone would have been better than Brie Larson. Love how all the other actors hate her.


What's your opinion on ScarJo?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since we're talking about superheroes, this scene is hilarious!


So if we had to choose between Scarlett and Gal, what would it be? My choice between Scarlett and Gal is definitely opposite of Diana and Romanoff.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> While it's not fair to compare almost anyone else to Gal, Brie is fine by me.


I'm pretty sure Gal's a lot cooler IRL tho.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm pretty sure Gal's a lot cooler IRL tho.


Yeah, Brie sounds like she's wound pretty tight...

Get your minds out of the gutter, boys.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i certainly dont mind spending time with either


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Get your minds out of the *gutter*, boys.


"Gutter"? Or "dark abyss"?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's your opinion on ScarJo?


Love her...I have watched Lost in Translation 10 times...she is so sweet in that. Plus Bill Murray is a BONUS!!!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's your opinion on ScarJo?


You didn't ask me, but I've always liked her. Very sexy. But I think she's been a real life heavy smoker for a long time and is aging a bit quicker than she should be.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> So if we had to choose between Scarlett and Gal, what would it be? My choice between Scarlett and Gal is definitely opposite of Diana and Romanoff.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Gotta be Gal and Diana all day long.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's your opinion on ScarJo?


Love Scarjo!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


Wow, can she take herself any more seriously?? Lighten up, dude!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Love her...I have watched Lost in Translation 10 times...she is so sweet in that. Plus Bill Murray is a BONUS!!!


You haven't seen ScarJo in films until you have seen "Under The Skin."


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I just mailed out two straps sandwiched In cheap greeting cards I had laying around. Costed $1.40 to mail out two straps. Why the hell didn’t I think about this a long time ago? The hell with bubble wrapped envelopes. Lmao. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


It doesn't help that her Endgame Capt Marvel looked like a turbo-Karen.

Brie's personality aside, I agree with a youtube essayist who says that the Captain Marvel movie would have been a thousand percent better if the story points were told in a different order. Basically, the way the movie is, all of her backstory is told in flashbacks and friends saying, "Remember when you did this", right? Instead, restructure it so that we witness Carol Danvers do all those cool things, and then the Cree ship crashes and she blacks out - and then we see Jude Law's character "training" her while we _know_ that she's being pushed down and gaslighted.

(it's a great vid, but it's super hard to find because so many other armchair critics have made other Captain Marvel videos)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> That can't be the only reason it wears better. For some strange reason the gmt wears better than the sub and the Exp2 wears even better than the GMT.
> 
> I'm really hoping I get a chance in the next year or so to try on the new sub.
> 
> ...


Increasingly lower centers of gravity?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I just mailed out two straps sandwiched In cheap greeting cards I had laying around. Costed $1.40 to mail out two straps. Why the hell didn't I think about this a long time ago? The hell with bubble wrapped envelopes. Lmao.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Saw how my wife sent yours lol


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It doesn't help that her Endgame Capt Marvel looked like a turbo-Karen.
> 
> Brie's personality aside, I agree with a youtube essayist who says that the Captain Marvel movie would have been a thousand percent better if the story points were told in a different order. Basically, the way the movie is, all of her backstory is told in flashbacks and friends saying, "Remember when you did this", right? Instead, restructure it so that we witness Carol Danvers do all those cool things, and then the Cree ship crashes and she blacks out - and then we see Jude Law's character "training" her while we _know_ that she's being pushed down and gaslighted.
> 
> (it's a great vid, but it's super hard to find because so many other armchair critics have made other Captain Marvel videos)


GF

I think this is it:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Saw how my wife sent yours lol


 Arrived with no problems. I gotta get to Office Depot soon and pick up a bundle of good shipping envelopes. Getting close to time to start selling some. Gotta talk to the admins here and maybe start a sales thread after the holidays.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

And here it is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> And here it is.


Quintessential GS. I hope they don't discontinue it.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Quintessential GS. I hope they don't discontinue it.


I finally ended up picking one up after waffling on it for years, now.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

By the way. I think that the Snowflake sort of justifies my position on Grand Seiko that I have held for some time and over about owning 4 different models. I think that the lack of adjustment in the bracelet is terrible generally, but it does end up being less of an issue on a titanium watch. Steel Grand Seiko bracelets frustrate me. But the titanium bracelet is light enough that I don't notice it being overly tight when moving around as I would a steel bracelet. I think the lightness factor is at play, there.

(With that said, I still do want to pick up one of the blue Boutique GMTs)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

16710 is for sale ladies


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Merv said:


> Last weekend I was in the Sydney CBD and saw a tram going past...maybe 5 or 6 carriages. On the side of each carriage was large signage advertising the Speedy Pro......looked bloody great...image after image, several feet high, of the moonwatch. Looked very tempting I must say. Feels like overkill for me when I've already got the Panda, but the Speedy Pro also looks mighty fine.


I'm honestly not sure why, but the Speedy Pro has never stuck out to me. It's grown on me a bit, but there are so many other Speedy models I'd still take over it (including the racing models, both the 40mm I have and the new one, the Speedy Moonphase, Ultraman, and the new Snoopy), even after seeing a few Pros in the metal.

Maybe it's just...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> By the way. I think that the Snowflake sort of justifies my position on Grand Seiko that I have held for some time and over about owning 4 different models. *I think that the lack of adjustment in the bracelet is terrible generally,* but it does end up being less of an issue on a titanium watch. Steel Grand Seiko bracelets frustrate me. But the titanium bracelet is light enough that I don't notice it being overly tight when moving around as I would a steel bracelet. I think the lightness factor is at play, there.
> 
> (With that said, I still do want to pick up one of the blue Boutique GMTs)


I've lived without a proper microadjust on a couple of my watches (namely the Centrix and the aftermarket bracelet on my AW) but yeah, I wish it were a standard feature once you cross four figures. Remind me, does this one at least have half-links?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> 16710 is for sale ladies


Didn't even know you owned that one. Yeah sell that one first. Good luck with the sale.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> 16710 is for sale ladies


I told you I'll give you 7k!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> And here it is.


Oh yea!









OoO Baby!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm honestly not sure why, but the Speedy Pro has never stuck out to me. It's grown on me a bit, but there are so many other Speedy models I'd still take over it (including the racing models, both the 40mm I have and the new one, the Speedy Moonphase, Ultraman, and the new Snoopy), even after seeing a few Pros in the metal.
> 
> Maybe it's just...


Me too actually. Truth be told, when my son reminded me that I had promised him my speedy pro, I wasn't overly regretful. I just acted like it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Arrived with no problems. I gotta get to Office Depot soon and pick up a bundle of good shipping envelopes. Getting close to time to start selling some. Gotta talk to the admins here and maybe start a sales thread after the holidays.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Let me guess she put only one stamp ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Let me guess she put only one stamp ?


I don't remember. It definitely arrived in one piece though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I've lived without a proper microadjust on a couple of my watches (namely the Centrix and the aftermarket bracelet on my AW) but yeah, I wish it were a standard feature once you cross four figures. Remind me, does this one at least have half-links?


It does. Though I think every steel bracelet GS I had also had half links.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Wrong universe. WW is DC!


Who bought DC?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, you could ask me if yours is longer


Can't like that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you can get hold of one. I reached out to the Omega AD here and the store manager never got back to me.


I reached out and no response.. Guess they are on to me?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> So if we had to choose between Scarlett and Gal, what would it be?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Love her...I have watched Lost in Translation 10 times...she is so sweet in that. Plus Bill Murray is a BONUS!!!
> View attachment 15578961
> 
> View attachment 15578962
> ...


How did you like her in Horse Whisperer?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> ^this


Great minds.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


>


Can we assume neither opens mouth to talk?

Honestly Gal is a lessor edition of Mrs BT at that age.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> So if we had to choose between Scarlett and Gal, what would it be? My choice between Scarlett and Gal is definitely opposite of Diana and Romanoff.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Can we assume neither opens mouth to talk?
> 
> Honestly Gal is a lessor edition of Mrs BT at that age.


Pictify us.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> You didn't ask me, but I've always liked her. Very sexy. But I think she's been a real life heavy smoker for a long time and is aging a bit quicker than she should be.


Does it even matter if you're gone before dawn?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> And here it is.


Gal's reaction when I told her about your incoming.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> How did you like her in Horse Whisperer?


She was also in Home Alone 3 and 8 Legged Freaks.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Merv said:


> Gal's reaction when I told her about your incoming.


Please, sir, I'd like some more.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Please, sir, I'd like some more.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> How did you like her in Horse Whisperer?


I haven't lusted after a 14-year-old girl since I was 16.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

When in doubt


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Never in doubt.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Also never in doubt.










Ever.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> How did you like her in Horse Whisperer?


Never seen it&#8230; Had to Google it. She has some growing to do in that one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Also never in doubt.
> Ever.


And she married one of the ugliest men on the planet, instilling hope in legions of men everywhere.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Never seen it&#8230; Had to Google it. She has some growing to do in that one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lost a leg too... I remember when I saw that movie when it first came out. 
. I wondered if she would ever have another part.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Lost a leg too... I remember when I saw that movie when it first came out.
> . I wondered if she would ever have another part.


I can tell so far that no one here has seen "Under The Skin."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Honestly Gal is a lessor edition of Mrs BT at that age.





iinsic said:


> And she married one of the ugliest men on the planet, instilling hope in legions of men everywhere.


Yup, she was just following Mrs. BT's example...

Sorry, couldn't resist! 😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

iinsic said:


> I can tell so far that no one here has seen "Under The Skin."


MrsBS and I did. Crrrazy movie. When ScarJo was looking at herself in the mirror we went, "Whaaa??"


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Lunch Time!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS and I did. Crrrazy movie. When ScarJo was looking at herself in the mirror we went, "Whaaa??"


Yes, a crazy movie. Unfortunately, a lot more Scottish wood than ScarJo in that film. Still, a long, long way from "The Horse Whisperer."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, she was just following Mrs. BT's example...
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist! 😅


You know it still bugs me a little lol. The answer always you were different than all the others... You mean like in all the others chasing your butt?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So deposit put down on VC


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Does it even matter if you're gone before dawn?


Sorry Bro Dick, with all these photos and gifs of Gal, I missed this post. You're right. Only matters if you married her I guess!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Yes, a crazy movie. Unfortunately, a lot more Scottish wood than ScarJo in that film. Still, a long, long way from "The Horse Whisperer."


Well it's true I haven't seen that one. I may have seen her in a marvel movie blue skin or such.. But I thought she did excellent job in her first outing. 
Reminds me a little of what Curly said in City Slickers.

BTW good to see you back. OoO has evolved some


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> So deposit put down on VC


That gif is hypnotic. Like Gal, but different.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So deposit put down on VC


You join the holy trinity.

BSF Mav and now you.

Miss anyone?

I have this bad feeling bout me that is.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> BTW good to see you back. OoO has evolved some


I'm not sure "evolved" is the word I would use.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

It's definitely beautiful, it's definitely comfortable, they're definitely not making any more of them...not sure why am I conflicted?

Anyone read Japanese?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

iinsic said:


> I'm not sure "evolved" is the word I would use.


We no longer chase milestones.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So deposit put down on VC


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> It's definitely beautiful, it's definitely comfortable, they're definitely not making any more of them...not sure why am I conflicted?
> 
> Anyone read Japanese?
> 
> ...


Hell probably half here can. Is this the new one?

Maybe because you secretly wanted VC?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Hell probably half here can. Is this the new one?
> 
> Maybe because you secretly wanted VC?


No that's the "original" first new re-issue one...I think. They stopped making a couple years ago again I believe.

Torn about keeping and might have to to send it back it's got the same defective lume as my Milgauss.










But then I remembered that I bought the book...so maybe I have to start collecting GMT's and not sell my 16700. That's like taking your dog to the pound because you got a new puppy!!!


























But on a serious note&#8230; I'm not quite sure I've ever had a watch with so much "presence" that lies so flat and is/was as comfortable. And once I did a couple micro adjustments it fits perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Gal should do a Ryan Reynolds and play a superhero in both universes. There's got to be something cool in Marvel coming up for her. She probably would have been a much better Captain Marvel.


I think you got to give others a chance. 

Brie Larson is fine as Captain Marvel but she is starting to age...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Gmt wears a little different. A bit flatter from the little experience I've had. Many people probably don't even notice the difference. The GMT sits pretty flat like the explorer2 does. I'm thinking the GMT movement is thinner than the sub movement. But not sure. I kinda gave up finding a Rolex I like. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You don't have to buy a Rolex if you fancy neither


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> I did a little research and I guess even though they are Triploc but one of the reasons the Sub has 300m is a thicker crystal.
> 
> ...


I think it's all in the crystal. That the same reason why the DSSD is so thick.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Former master contributor Sporty certainly seemed to think the GMT lugs were slightly slimmer than the fat boy sub lugs. I've only rarely been able to do a direct comparison myself and if there is a difference then a quick rub with a polishing cloth would fix it


Speaking of the man, where is @sportura?

He teased us with his new Sub and disappeared


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> While it's not fair to compare almost anyone else to Gal, Brie is fine by me.


Aye aye

Let Brie continue to be Captain Marvel


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i certainly dont mind spending time with either


Chris Hemsworth or Brie Larson?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Who is Gal? I think I've seen people post her but no idea.











Wonder Woman


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Gal Gadot. Just the icon that all others should be judged against.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


#nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since we're talking about superheroes, this scene is hilarious!


Ah... Scarlett


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That can't be the only reason it wears better. For some strange reason the gmt wears better than the sub and the Exp2 wears even better than the GMT.
> 
> I'm really hoping I get a chance in the next year or so to try on the new sub.
> 
> ...


Explorer II.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You don't have to buy a Rolex if you fancy neither


I probably won't but would love to try the newer one on just to see how it feels with the improvements. Still hoping the Exp2 gets a new bezel one day. Meantime I'll buy something else. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> So if we had to choose between Scarlett and Gal, what would it be? My choice between Scarlett and Gal is definitely opposite of Diana and Romanoff.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Still Gal for me. Search some YouTube videos of her giving interviews and you can see she has a very infectious laughter and will put people at ease all the time. Very high EQ


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Chris Hemsworth or Brie Larson?


Let's be honest Chris is the better looking person. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm pretty sure Gal's a lot cooler IRL tho.


She has that super smile!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, Brie sounds like she's wound pretty tight...
> 
> Get your minds out of the gutter, boys.


Did you say tight?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Love her...I have watched Lost in Translation 10 times...she is so sweet in that. Plus Bill Murray is a BONUS!!!
> View attachment 15578961
> 
> View attachment 15578962
> ...


Even ex- Top Gear guy Jeremy Clarkson mentioned her a few times in the show.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> You didn't ask me, but I've always liked her. Very sexy. But I think she's been a real life heavy smoker for a long time and is aging a bit quicker than she should be.


^^^ this. She's ageing too quickly.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> So if we had to choose between Scarlett and Gal, what would it be? My choice between Scarlett and Gal is definitely opposite of Diana and Romanoff.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Gal for sure. Not even close.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It doesn't help that her Endgame Capt Marvel looked like a turbo-Karen.


LOL. Maybe she is a Turbo Karen!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ this. She's ageing too quickly.


Least she's not a dog.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Arrived with no problems. I gotta get to Office Depot soon and pick up a bundle of good shipping envelopes. Getting close to time to start selling some. Gotta talk to the admins here and maybe start a sales thread after the holidays.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think a lot of people who sell en masse here are just members. Not many of them switch to "dealer" status. Seen many who lost multiple watches and are bumping it everyday and they are not Evan, excel or takuya


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> So deposit put down on VC


So you're going with quality over quantity?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Can't like that.


LOL..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I reached out and no response.. Guess they are on to me?


Probably


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


>


You're so terrific @Merv


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

iinsic said:


> And she married one of the ugliest men on the planet, instilling hope in legions of men everywhere.


LOL. You should Google British actress Rosamund Pike. Good grief! What did she see in him???


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Lunch Time!


More importantly, what's for lunch?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> So deposit put down on VC


Congrats! When's the watch coming?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So you're going with quality over quantity?


There's hoarding then there's quality hoarding.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> It's definitely beautiful, it's definitely comfortable, they're definitely not making any more of them...not sure why am I conflicted?
> 
> Anyone read Japanese?
> 
> ...


It says "thanks for buying"

LOL. Just kidding.

I believe that it is the address of the dealer as I recognise the characters for road, city prefecture. I think if you have one of those apps on your phone, you can scan the characters and get an instant translation. I have Google translate on my phone and I can scan almost any language in real time and read what the label says.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> It's definitely beautiful, it's definitely comfortable, they're definitely not making any more of them...not sure why am I conflicted?
> 
> Anyone read Japanese?
> 
> ...


Congrats on the incoming too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> We no longer chase milestones.


No, no, that has been outlawed.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Chris Hemsworth or Brie Larson?


gal or brie. Didnt realize hemsworth was part of the conversation. My eyes were only focused on gadot and larson. They can captain my marvel anytime.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> It's definitely beautiful, it's definitely comfortable, they're definitely not making any more of them...not sure why am I conflicted?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the lack of day/night distinction knocks it down a peg. Other than that it's great.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> More importantly, what's for lunch?


Katsu Sando yummy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you say tight?


I like tight.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> &#8230; I'm not quite sure I've ever had a watch with so much "presence" that lies so flat and is/was as comfortable. And once I did a couple micro adjustments it fits perfect.


Funny you said that. I thought the same thing to myself hence why I was bent on getting the new BLNR "Batgirl" watch. I felt it was slightly slimmer than the Sub and sits well on the wrist.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think a lot of people who sell en masse here are just members. Not many of them switch to "dealer" status. Seen many who lost multiple watches and are bumping it everyday and they are not Evan, excel or takuya


There's a sticky in the strap section about it so I'll ask first. I'm a premium member so its the least they could do. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So you're going with quality over quantity?


Well that's never fun. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's be honest Chris is the better looking person.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He has a Spanish model for a wife. I think she was an actress too.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You don't have to buy a Rolex if you fancy neither


WAIT WHAT we don't!!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He has a Spanish model for a wife. I think she was an actress too.


He's no Jason Momoa but a nice first runner up. I'm not too straight to admit it. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Least she's not a dog.


Umm.. 

On a serious note. You know how we sometimes look at people and go, geez, "you had a hard life" and some others we see look like they never aged.

I was thinking that perhaps humans all age differently. Let's say a year is indexed as "1" and maybe people who look youthful are actually ageing at a rate of 0.8 and those who look old beyond their age maybe ageing at a rate of 1.2 times.

Could be reason why some can live to 120 whilst others kick the bucket at 50. What you think?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Caught up.


I am still catching up. I have found my back my OoO mojo


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Gal for sure. Not even close.


Scarlett to me is the girl that was "FREAKY" in bed and did things to you that even make you blush 25 years later. Usually you don't marry her b/c chances are you weren't the first one she "went there" with!!! LOL

Gal...well you marry her.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> gal or brie. Didnt realize hemsworth was part of the conversation. My eyes were only focused on gadot and larson. They can captain my marvel anytime.


LOL. I saw the video of Chris and Brie 

I though you may have a man crush of Chris Hemsworth. After all, he and his brothers all have the good genes.

Speaking of which, try to Google his parents. Like OMG, his mum looks like she is 30 years old!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> gal or brie. Didnt realize hemsworth was part of the conversation. My eyes were only focused on gadot and larson. They can captain my marvel anytime.


Is it hard to navigate?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I think the lack of day/night distinction knocks it down a peg. Other than that it's great.


I ignored that because it was too close to the Sub for me. Still waiting on the batgirl


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm..
> 
> On a serious note. You know how we sometimes look at people and go, geez, "you had a hard life" and some others we see look like they never aged.
> 
> ...


Mrs BT is 6 months older than me. But I look like this









So I think you are probably correct.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Katsu Sando yummy


Nice!  looks good. I had fish and chips yesterday and like most days. LOL. Wife said I better go easy on the fried stuff.

Bu the way, I like crumbed chicken cutlet too.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm..
> 
> On a serious note. You know how we sometimes look at people and go, geez, "you had a hard life" and some others we see look like they never aged.
> 
> ...


I think its part how much dog you retained through the evolution process.
There is a formula I think...
A+DA-.017i/7x100/current age- 4 or something like that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> There's a sticky in the strap section about it so I'll ask first. I'm a premium member so its the least they could do. Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Okay. Didn't know that. I never venture there


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I saw the video of Chris and Brie
> 
> I though you may have a man crush of Chris Hemsworth. After all, he and his brothers all have the good genes.
> 
> Speaking of which, try to Google his parents. Like OMG, his mum looks like she is 30 years old!


Ah. I didnt click on the video. I just saw the names brie and gal. I remember watching captain marvel and wonder woman on the plane and i think both are hot.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Scarlett to me is the girl that was "FREAKY" in bed and did things to you that even make you blush 25 years later. Usually you don't marry her b/c chances are you weren't the first one she "went there" with!!! LOL
> 
> Gal...well you marry her.


My thoughts exactly sir. 
But not settling down until I did all the embarrassing things I could with Scarlett.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Scarlett to me is the girl that was "FREAKY" in bed and did things to you that even make you blush 25 years later. Usually you don't marry her b/c chances are you weren't the first one she "went there" with!!! LOL
> 
> Gal...well you marry her.


Yes. Agreed. But kinda sad really how people see her in that way (and the many girls who come across like that)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I saw the video of Chris and Brie
> 
> I though you may have a man crush of Chris Hemsworth. After all, he and his brothers all have the good genes.
> 
> Speaking of which, try to Google his parents. Like OMG, his mum looks like she is 30 years old!


Yeah Mrs BT was like that at 60 ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Didn't know that. I never venture there


It's WATCH straps, you are safe there.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Didn't know that. I never venture there


I created a strap makers thread that a few others have joined. I've been updating it as I complete a few.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT is 6 months older than me. But I look like this
> View attachment 15579705
> 
> 
> So I think you are probably correct.


LOL. Yeah, I only wondered if there was any medical research on this topic. I always wondered that point. My dad is in his 80s and people think he is closer to 70 then 90. Most of my relatives on my dad's side lived to a hundred as well. LOL.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes. Agreed. But kinda sad really how people see her in that way (and the many girls who come across like that)


SAD or GLORIOUS!!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I think its part how much dog you retained through the evolution process.
> There is a formula I think...
> A+DA-.017i/7x100/current age- 4 or something like that.


I am going to research that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah Mrs BT was like that at 60 ...


She has good genes. Your children will thank her because they will retain good looks till old age.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's WATCH straps, you are safe there.


Phew. Thank you. I got an infraction the last time I posted something about straps.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I created a strap makers thread that a few others have joined. I've been updating it as I complete a few.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Will check that out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Yeah, I only wondered if there was any medical research on this topic. I always wondered that point. My dad is in his 80s and people think he is closer to 70 then 90. Most of my relatives on my dad's side lived to a hundred as well. LOL.


Most of Mrs BT people get close to hundred. Her cousin I'm named after just celebrated his 95th.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up! Yay!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Most of Mrs BT people get close to hundred. Her cousin I'm named after just celebrated his 95th.


Excellent news! We will all be posting here for the next few decades.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's be honest Chris is the better looking person.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well he'd definitely be more fun to hang out with, outside the bedroom of course.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Well that's never fun. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Problem is JMAN's quantity is my quality.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Well he'd definitely be more fun to hang out with, outside the bedroom of course.


Or maybe...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT is 6 months older than me. But I look like this
> View attachment 15579705
> 
> 
> So I think you are probably correct.


Is that on a good or bad day?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She has good genes. Your children will thank her because they will retain good looks till old age.


My wife is 2 years older than me...I swear she said she was younger before we got married though!!!!???? She denies it.

Recently she has let her hair go completely grey and I swear to you strangers both women and men compliment her on her hair??? With me there?!?

I know we don't really share photos...Not really sure why? Is it so we don't hunt you down and steal their VC Overseas?
I bet we'd be nicer (well some) to each other if we knew faces...or not be so serious. I've loved @Betterthere since his post with the dog on the front porch! That mustache!!!! EPIC!!!! ( that was you right?)

I mean most (not all) post on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, LinkedIn....is it b/c its a forum of crazies?

But this is why I'm constantly broke....(nothing to do with watches of course)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I created a strap makers thread that a few others have joined. I've been updating it as I complete a few.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Where?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You join the holy trinity.
> 
> BSF Mav and now you.
> 
> ...


Get on w it like the 4 musketeers or was it 3
Musketeers


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> It's definitely beautiful, it's definitely comfortable, they're definitely not making any more of them...not sure why am I conflicted?
> 
> Anyone read Japanese?
> 
> ...


I will take it for 7k


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> I will take it for 7k


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Is that on a good or bad day?


Matches me today.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Matches me today.


Uh hum....Did you see I've loved you in the post above? 
Dad?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> So you're going with quality over quantity?


Going w something , not sure what it is though ...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Going w something , not sure what it is though ...


Same as the rest of us....going with insanity.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats! When's the watch coming?


Sometimes next year


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Sometimes next year


Oh man...you going to be one grumpy bastard.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Oh man...you going to be one grumpy bastard.


I am always a grumpy bastard


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> My wife is 2 years older than me...I swear she said she was younger before we got married though!!!!???? She denies it.
> 
> Recently she has let her hair go completely grey and I swear to you strangers both women and men compliment her on her hair??? With me there?!?
> 
> ...


Well the old plan was to meet in Vegas with Bro Del. Some have met some not. Some of our old regs don't show up as much. Yes that was me. I don't post Mrs BT due to long ago promise. She doesn't care for stalkers ( insert true story here).

I like her hair which one are you?

Think first time I posted a picture of me was this one








Or maybe this one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nice of Theodore to leave me his hat.

Course I was young then.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm..
> 
> On a serious note. You know how we sometimes look at people and go, geez, "you had a hard life" and some others we see look like they never aged.
> 
> ...


Makes sense I guess. Japan has the oldest population and when they're going through their 30's, 40s etc people often say how well they hold their age (same is said of most Asians).


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well the old plan was to meet in Vegas with Bro Del. Some have met some not. Some of our old regs don't show up as much. Yes that was me. I don't post Mrs BT due to long ago promise. She doesn't care for stalkers ( insert true story here).
> 
> I like her hair which one are you?
> 
> ...


I'm the one on the right wearing a GMT! The rest are kids.
I'd love to be able to pull off a hat like that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I'm the one on the right wearing a GMT! The rest are kids.
> I'd love to be able to pull off a hat like that.


Way cooler look you have... If I smile in pic as Mrs BT makes me I just look stupid. I do better with a non smiling stare. 
You remind me of an actor... Will come to me eventually.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I’ve been duped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> My wife is 2 years older than me...I swear she said she was younger before we got married though!!!!???? She denies it.
> 
> Recently she has let her hair go completely grey and I swear to you strangers both women and men compliment her on her hair??? With me there?!?
> 
> ...


Beautiful family bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well the old plan was to meet in Vegas with Bro Del. Some have met some not. Some of our old regs don't show up as much. Yes that was me. I don't post Mrs BT due to long ago promise. She doesn't care for stalkers ( insert true story here).
> 
> I like her hair which one are you?
> 
> ...


WUS VEGAS?

I'm in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Where?


Strap makers thread








Strap makers thread


Ok guys. I recently started making my own straps for fun. Who else is making straps here? Would love to have a thread to share tricks, tools, and tips as I progress in this hobby. Please join in and share what you guys are doing. These are mine worth posting so far. Jump in guys I would...




r.tapatalk.com





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well the old plan was to meet in Vegas with Bro Del. Some have met some not. Some of our old regs don't show up as much. Yes that was me. I don't post Mrs BT due to long ago promise. She doesn't care for stalkers ( insert true story here).
> 
> I like her hair which one are you?
> 
> ...


That's a cool pic. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> It's definitely beautiful, it's definitely comfortable, they're definitely not making any more of them...not sure why am I conflicted?
> 
> Anyone read Japanese?
> 
> ...


Because you bought the wrong one ? ;-)


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> My wife is 2 years older than me...I swear she said she was younger before we got married though!!!!???? She denies it.
> 
> Recently she has let her hair go completely grey and I swear to you strangers both women and men compliment her on her hair??? With me there?!?
> 
> ...


Wow, your daughter on the left and your wife are like generational twins. Spitting image! Beautiful family!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> But this is why I'm constantly broke....(nothing to do with watches of course)
> View attachment 15579746


Eat out too much ?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Strap makers thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be the start of beautiful things for you. Set up a company name "Big Al's Watch Straps"......get yourself a jazzy BAWS logo, website and you're underway....with the help of OoO you'll blow Hodinkee straps out of the water. It's all you bro, your time to shine.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Beautiful family bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks&#8230; Although I think that's the worst photo taken of me in about four years&#8230; not saying I am "small" but that angle I look huge LOL. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Because you bought the wrong one ? ;-)


No one is more inpatient than me nor wants instant gratification as much.
Wait is that the same thing???
Ugh. I should return and buy yours cheaper! DOH!
Did you post it yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Thanks&#8230; Although I think that's the worst photo taken of me in about four years&#8230; not saying I am "small" but that angle I look huge LOL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe a combo of John Ritter and Steve McQueen?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Here will remove before she strangles me 

Gone


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Could be the start of beautiful things for you. Set up a company name "Big Al's Watch Straps"......get yourself a jazzy BAWS logo, website and you're underway....with the help of OoO you'll blow Hodinkee straps out of the water. It's all you bro, your time to shine.


Maybe Dirty Big Al's


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I won't quote so you can ez remove but no wonder you need a VC.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I won't quote so you can ez remove but no wonder you need a VC.


lol


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe Dirty Big Al's


I like it.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe a combo of John Ritter and Steve McQueen?


I think I like part of that&#8230;me thinking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> lol


She doesn't look like a Volvo driver. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> I like it.


Dirty Big Al's Straps has a ring..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> My wife is 2 years older than me...I swear she said she was younger before we got married though!!!!???? She denies it.
> 
> Recently she has let her hair go completely grey and I swear to you strangers both women and men compliment her on her hair??? With me there?!?
> 
> ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Sometimes next year


Something to look forward to.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> She doesn't look like a Volvo driver.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Least we know why jman doesn't bother to comment on Gal pics.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Makes sense I guess. Japan has the oldest population and when they're going through their 30's, 40s etc people often say how well they hold their age (same is said of most Asians).


Asians are the hardest to predict their age. If it's all grey and old then you know it's old.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I'm the one on the right wearing a GMT! The rest are kids.
> I'd love to be able to pull off a hat like that.


You can. All you need to do is buy one. I got a couple of the famed Australian Akubra. First one I had still hasn't broken and I bought another one before they skim on quality


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Dirty Big Al's Straps has a ring..


Sounds more badass!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Reminds me.. Did I ever tell y'all about the woman I met in Montana whose son had a pet mountain lion?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Reminds me.. Did I ever tell y'all about the woman I met in Montana whose son had a pet mountain lion?


Do tell.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Least we know why jman doesn't bother to comment on Gal pics.


I count my blessings everyday and then ask , babe where is the VC ....to no avail


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> She doesn't look like a Volvo driver.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What did I miss!!! 
JMAN!!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can. All you need to do is buy one. I got a couple of the famed Australian Akubra. First one I had still hasn't broken and I bought another one before they skim on quality


I never did well with them. I was banned from buying them from USA distributor because I complained too much.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Reminds me.. Did I ever tell y'all about the woman I met in Montana whose son had a pet mountain lion?
> View attachment 15579909


Man you don't want to piss him/her off...and make sure their belly is full at ALL times...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well the old plan was to meet in Vegas with Bro Del. Some have met some not. Some of our old regs don't show up as much. Yes that was me. I don't post Mrs BT due to long ago promise. She doesn't care for stalkers ( insert true story here).
> 
> I like her hair which one are you?
> 
> ...











Who can't see THAT GUY telling stories....?

Something like...
"Right here on this field 700 Calvary soldiers from the Confederate army lay in wait for a much smaller group of Union foot soldiers from Pennsylvania. Their feet tired and belly empty except for the last pieces of hardtack in their bag...much of which they ate with the maggots on for protein"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do tell.


Well the back story was I was eating at restaurant in Livingston MT. Mrs BT chose not to travel. Older lady stopped at my table to talk. I invited her to sit down as her daughter had left. We had a great conversation laughing etc another lady came by from California and asked how long we had known each other. I said about 30 minutes lol. Thought she was going to cry as she said she didn't know strangers could like each other instantly. Well you know I invited her to sit too. Couple hours later... Lol..
Now turns out first lady's husband was an outfitter in the day and was first one Ted Turner used before he started buying up land.
Fast forward couple of years and I was at my fave hangout in montana Chico Hot Springs. Talking to a local I asked if he knew her. Of course he did, said she was one of the hottest girls in high school. Said her husband didn't amount to much ended up in prison. She got pregnant while he was in prison by his brother. Lmao. This guy who lives in Chico (another story there) said he went to the sons trailer once, thought the mountain lion was stuffed til it moved... He got the hell out. Said couple years later the lion bit the son head ie skull in mouth. He lived but he said neither were ever right in the head again. I love this stuff.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Got to say damasko's new stuff is pretty dull and that movement looks hum


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Reminds me.. Did I ever tell y'all about the woman I met in Montana whose son had a pet mountain lion?
> View attachment 15579909


Superb animals and lethal .
Kill ratio of a mountain lion is very high up there


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Got to say damasko's new stuff is pretty dull and that movement looks hum


agree


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mountain lions would never make it down here. Every hunter down here would have one on their wall. Not often a hunter will let a bobcat live much less something larger. 

The 10 bears we have left get constant monitoring so nobody shoots them. A bear got shot in the swamp a few years ago and I believe the Feds and CIA were brought in to investigate. Lol


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> View attachment 15579941
> 
> Who can't see THAT GUY telling stories....?
> 
> ...


Actually something similar did happen twice (1862 and 1865) about 7 miles east of where I'm standing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Mountain lions would never make it down here. Every hunter down here would have one on their wall. Not often a hunter will let a bobcat live much less something larger.
> 
> The 10 bears we have left get constant monitoring so nobody shoots them. A bear got shot in the swamp a few years ago and I believe the Feds and CIA were brought in to investigate. Lol
> 
> ...


Different here... bears on huge increase and other unnamed animals.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

We use to have bob cats or lynx in Pennsylvania when I was growing up...I never ever saw it but the horse/pony did or sensed it.
I always knew "oh crap" as about an 11 year old and got the hell out of there. I always seemed to get a glimpse of it once we were hightailing it...as I looked over my shoulder b/c they'd come out from their creep to watch us.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Actually something similar did happen twice (1862 and 1865) about 7 miles east of where I'm standing.


WELL that would be weird/cool/bizarre because I made that whole story up in my feeble mind! LOL
Although I am sure that parts of it happened in every story every battle one way or another.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> WELL that would be weird/cool/bizarre because I made that whole story up in my feeble mind! LOL


Your numbers and supplies were backwards but yeah... my ancestors homeplace was in no man's land. I went with my Daddy in 1962 when one of the only 2 I think ironclad riverboats was being dug up. It's in a museum here now. Monument moved to battlefield but boat brings in too much money to remove .


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> Could be the start of beautiful things for you. Set up a company name "Big Al's Watch Straps"......get yourself a jazzy BAWS logo, website and you're underway....with the help of OoO you'll blow Hodinkee straps out of the water. It's all you bro, your time to shine.


#GotBAWS


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Your numbers and supplies were backwards but yeah... my ancestors homeplace was in no man's land. I went with my Daddy in 1962 when one of the only 2 I think ironclad riverboats was being dug up. It's in a museum here now. Monument moved to battlefield but boat brings in too much money to remove .


Why do I keep thinking your in Texas? Or are you in the Carolina's?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Asians are the hardest to predict their age. If it's all grey and old then you know it's old.


People still don't guess that MrsBS and I are near 50 (and that she's on the far side of it while I'm due next year).

Nope, no more pics. Posted a masked-and-sunglass'd one sometime this summer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Why do I keep thinking your in Texas? Or are you in the Carolina's?


NC


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey...anyone out in NorCal? I am supposed to go to Sacramento Monday...I've cancelled once already.
How crazy is it really out there? Some Restaurants open at least outdoors? I guess I could just drink wine and buy some cheese and bread at Von's...

Thanks in advance if anyone has the real skinny?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Got to say damasko's new stuff is pretty dull and that movement looks hum


They really beat that thing with a ho-hum stick.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> People still don't guess that MrsBS and I are near 50 (and that she's on the far side of it while I'm due next year).
> 
> Nope, no more pics. Posted a masked-and-sunglass'd one sometime this summer.


Should I be worried...LOL delete before someone reposts and its forever? LOL


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> NC


Ah...ok. I get up to Mooresville a fair amount.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Ah...ok. I get up to Mooresville a fair amount.


Eastern part... closer to the coast.

New Bern was county seat growing up. Federals held it from 1862 on.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> No one is more inpatient than me nor wants instant gratification as much.
> Wait is that the same thing???
> Ugh. I should return and buy yours cheaper! DOH!
> Did you post it yet?
> ...


Twas a joke dude


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Twas a joke dude


OH I know! I was being serious and I know I should have waited and saved $$$.
I looked but I didn't see if you posted yours?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Should I be worried...LOL delete before someone reposts and its forever? LOL


I think she and I are withdrawing from social media anyway. It's just too ugly out there to not be anonymous anymore. I shared a FB "memory" featuring her from ten years ago, but she had me undo it. I see her point.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Twas a joke dude


GF

not in a rush to list but think i will soon


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> NC


NC Cowboy ;-)

getting barbour and getting hell outta here .......


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Hey...anyone out in NorCal? I am supposed to go to Sacramento Monday...I've cancelled once already.
> How crazy is it really out there? Some Restaurants open at least outdoors? I guess I could just drink wine and buy some cheese and bread at Von's...
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone has the real skinny?


Got a brother in law that runs a brewery/restaurant in Los Gatos. Not that far from there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Hey...anyone out in NorCal? I am supposed to go to Sacramento Monday...I've cancelled once already.
> How crazy is it really out there? Some Restaurants open at least outdoors? I guess I could just drink wine and buy some cheese and bread at Von's...
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone has the real skinny?


Sacramento pass
San Fran big [email protected]@ pass
Monterey sure I am in


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Sacramento pass
> San Fran big [email protected]@ pass
> Monterey sure I am in


Yeah but if I have hotels on my expense report for Monterey (I'd go to Santa Barbara if I had my way) and I'm supposed to be in Sacramento...Houston we have a problem.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Got a brother in law that runs a brewery/restaurant in Los Gatos. Not that far from there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Is he open? By the news and "papers" it sounds bad but hell Covid is worse in my county here in Georgia looking at some of the stats.
I just can't figure out why its being portrayed as such.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I think she and I are withdrawing from social media anyway. It's just too ugly out there to not be anonymous anymore. I shared a FB "memory" featuring her from ten years ago, but she had me undo it. I see her point.


REALLY valid but I just don't think I can let them win that way...but 100% I hear ya.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I think I am either the only one here or type too fast...

Going to KW for Christmas week...How about ya'll start planning a trip too... We can have a GTG there...it will be warm! 
Think of those oily wrist shots all glimmering in that crystal clear water...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Is he open? By the news and "papers" it sounds bad but hell Covid is worse in my county here in Georgia looking at some of the stats.
> I just can't figure out why its being portrayed as such.


Their open and making beer for sure. They may be back to outdoor dining again or 25% capacity again. Just depends what day of the week it is out there. Think last week they were inside. Maybe back outside this week. California just sucks.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> They really beat that thing with a ho-hum stick.


I laughed out loud. I think that particular model is called the "Plain Jane"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I think I am either the only one here or type too fast...
> 
> Going to KW for Christmas week...How about ya'll start planning a trip too... We can have a GTG there...it will be warm!
> Think of those oily wrist shots all glimmering in that crystal clear water...
> ...


Bottom pic yes less crowded 
Did I say I don't like crowds ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Yeah but if I have hotels on my expense report for Monterey (I'd go to Santa Barbara if I had my way) and I'm supposed to be in Sacramento...Houston we have a problem.


Didn't say it was going to be easy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Bottom pic yes less crowded
> Did I say I don't like crowds ?


Key West beaches meh anyway


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Key West beaches meh anyway


Cayman 
Turks 
Best I have been to


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

As much as I am glad to have been not commuting since March, I do admit that I miss my travels to California.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Going to go watch Under the Skin....who recommended that? Looks pretty interesting








Under the Skin (2013) - IMDb


Under the Skin: Directed by Jonathan Glazer. With Scarlett Johansson, Jeremy McWilliams, Lynsey Taylor Mackay, Dougie McConnell. A mysterious young woman seduces lonely men in the evening hours in Scotland. However, events lead her to begin a process of self-discovery.




www.imdb.com





In looking for where its playing I ran across this...hard to explain if you hadn't seen it. Its on Netflix though...








Swimming Pool (2003) - IMDb


Swimming Pool: Directed by François Ozon. With Charlotte Rampling, Ludivine Sagnier, Charles Dance, Jean-Marie Lamour. A British mystery author visits her publisher's home in the South of France, where her interaction with his unusual daughter sets off some touchy dynamics.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Cayman
> Turks
> Best I have been to


Oh yeah but we want to stay in country and Key West is an hour and 20 minute flight. It is like time travel...from cold and crappy to sun and rum in a blink of the eye.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Oh yeah but we want to stay in country and Key West is an hour and 20 minute flight. It is like time travel...from ****ty to sun and rum in a blink of the eye.


Do they want you there?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Bottom pic yes less crowded
> Did I say I don't like crowds ?


Yeah top pic is beach at the Fort...lot of the other too. That pic is no doubt the Dry Torgugas...We get a boat and go there...that's what you want.

dry tortugas


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I don’t know about everywhere else but we hitting up Texas De Brazil tomorrow night and I would like to thank my governor for being cooler than the East or West coast governors. I’ll worry about Covid Saturday after this epic salad bar and meat feast. And maybe about 4 
Caipirinhas. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Do they want you there?


We get a 2 bedroom condo or stay at the Casa Marina....in our own little world.
IF you go in June though...its a different world during Pride week....or October for Fantasyfest (worth a google for a scream)...unless you want to see a lot of painted nude women.

The rest of the year its really just families...we've gone for 20 years.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Yeah top pic is beach at the Fort...lot of the other too. That pic is no doubt the Dry Torgugas...We get a boat and go there...that's what you want.
> 
> dry tortugas


Call me anti social but I like emptiness . Why I like driving through monument valley


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Cayman
> Turks
> Best I have been to


I love Grand Cayman. Favorite place I've ever been to. Just my speed.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Cayman
> Turks
> Best I have been to


Eleuthera, Bahamas is the single best beach area I have ever seen in my life. Particularly, the old Club Med beach that was flattened by Andrew and never rebuilt. A firm was going to build a resort, there, called French Leave, but it never amounted to anything. What did happen was some cleaning up of the area and removing some rubble to open up what one can only explain as pure and utter paradise.

Been there twice. Each time, I have never seen a single other person on it other than who I was with. Incredible snorkeling and diving experience as well since there is a gorgeous reef right there.

It's along The Atlantic side so there is some more wave action compared to the Caribbean side, but this didn't hinder the snorkeling and enjoyment.

Eleuthera is amazing in general. It is wild just how wonderful that island is yet how sparsely populated.









Ruins of the Old Club Med - Review of French Leave Beach, Governor's Harbour, Bahamas - Tripadvisor


French Leave Beach: Ruins of the Old Club Med - See 374 traveler reviews, 188 candid photos, and great deals for Governor's Harbour, Eleuthera, at Tripadvisor.




www.tripadvisor.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Call me anti social but I like emptiness . Why I like driving through monument valley


I always think I'm going to see an alien (from space just to be clear)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> We get a 2 bedroom condo or stay at the Casa Marina....in our own little world.
> IF you go in June though...its a different world during Pride week....or October for Fantasy fest...unless you want to see a lot of painted nude women.
> 
> The rest of the year its really just families...we've gone for 20 years.


been there  painted nude women good...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Actually, it looks like. Marriott did to some building in that area. The beach still looks as pristine as it was before, though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Call me anti social but I like emptiness . Why I like driving through monument valley


Stayed at the View?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Eleuthera, Bahamas is the single best beach area I have ever seen in my life. Particularly, the old Club Med beach that was flattened by Andrew and never rebuilt. A firm was going to build a resort, there, called French Leave, but it never amounted to anything. What did happen was some cleaning up of the area and removing some rubble to open up what one can only explain as pure and utter paradise.
> 
> Been there twice. Each time, I have never seen a single other person on it other than who I was with. Incredible snorkeling and diving experience as well since there is a gorgeous reef right there.
> 
> ...


YES! Spot on!!!

In a previous life I use to work for an airline after college...Bar Harbor Airline d/b/a Eastern Express...and they took all their Cessnas B99's , B1900's, DC3's out of New England down to Florida and they would jump from Ft. Myers, Tampa to the Bahamas and Keys....we use to be able to get a deal at some hotel back then and we went all the Time.

Wow just realized that is why I go to Key West...started going that far back...1996. We got cheap rate at the then Casa Marina which was a Wydnam property. Now its a Waldorf property and way over priced. So weird. I never really remembered.





__





Hotel Key West - Casa Marina Key West Waldorf Astoria


Casa Marina Resort invites you to discover our unmatched private beach, exciting family activities and elegant accommodations at our hotel in Key West, Florida.



www.casamarinaresort.com





Then in the summer they'd go back up North...thats how I ended up in Portand Maine..,,miss that town. Weirder now though.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Call me anti social but I like emptiness . Why I like driving through monument valley


I used to be antisocial and had a lot of social anxiety my whole adult life. As of the last few years I'm really kinda enjoying crowds. Especially by you in Nashville. Nashville bar hopping crowds are great times. I'm ready to go back.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I love Grand Cayman. Favorite place I've ever been to. Just my speed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Usually there every year (-2020). They've had a lot of beach erosion. And they are having quite the angst on restarting tourism. I read the Cayman Compass. Quite a few there want to just chuck tourists. Likely they will be last to open. Hope the turtles survive at least til I eat them.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Mickey® said:


> YES! Spot on!!!
> 
> In a previous life I use to work for an airline after college...Bar Harbor Airline d/b/a Eastern Express...and they took all their Cessnas B99's , B1900's, DC3's out of New England down to Florida and they would jump from Ft. Myers, Tampa to the Bahamas and Keys....we use to be able to get a deal at some hotel back then and we went all the Time.
> 
> Then in the summer they'd go back up North...thats how I ended up in Portand Maine..,,miss that town. Weirder now though.


I think in order to do the Bahamas the "right" way, one needs to go to some of the Out Islands.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Didn't say it was going to be easy


Check the airfare...I'll risk it. Although you guys got to eat at nice restaurants or we'll get caught. I'm sure you won't mind.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Usually there every year (-2020). They've had a lot of beach erosion. And they are having quite the angst on restarting tourism. I read the Cayman Compass. Quite a few there want to just chuck tourists. Likely they will be last to open. Hope the turtles survive at least til I eat them.


Quote of the night. Turn the lights off.
"Hope the turtles survive at least til I eat them."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I think in order to do the Bahamas the "right" way, one needs to go to some of the Out Islands.


I only went once and I'm sureI didn't do right as had kids trying to sell me stuff on beach.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Watching this more or less


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Usually there every year (-2020). They've had a lot of beach erosion. And they are having quite the angst on restarting tourism. I read the Cayman Compass. Quite a few there want to just chuck tourists. Likely they will be last to open. Hope the turtles survive at least til I eat them.


We visited that turtle farm there but didn't know they ate them. We only got to spend the day there and fell in love with the place. Ate dinner at that Casanova Restaurant. Bought the wife a ring at the diamonds international place. Went to the best cigar shop ever. What a wonderful place.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> We visited that turtle farm there but didn't know they ate them. We only got to spend the day there and fell in love with the place. Ate dinner at that Casanova Restaurant. Bought the wife a ring at the diamonds international place. Went to the best cigar shop ever. What a wonderful place.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Can't eat them there but they do farm them out. Conserving them makes for strange bedfellows. Tell locals they can't eat turtles would fail so better to control supply. Casanova nice. I like many different places but the Caymans are easy safe relax. If you go again have some suggestions .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Mountain lions would never make it down here. Every hunter down here would have one on their wall. Not often a hunter will let a bobcat live much less something larger.
> 
> The 10 bears we have left get constant monitoring so nobody shoots them. A bear got shot in the swamp a few years ago and I believe the Feds and CIA were brought in to investigate. Lol
> 
> ...


My county peaked at close to four bears per square mile some years ago. We're finally back down to around three. I had to clean several piles of bear scat out of my yard to finish raking last weekend. They were freshly replaced before yesterday.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> We use to have bob cats or lynx in Pennsylvania when I was growing up...I never ever saw it but the horse/pony did or sensed it.
> I always knew "oh crap" as about an 11 year old and got the hell out of there. I always seemed to get a glimpse of it once we were hightailing it...as I looked over my shoulder b/c they'd come out from their creep to watch us.


I met a guy in Hannagan Meadow Lodge (nearest town is probably Springerville AZ) who claimed to have killed 40 bobcats in a week. He was there hoping to poach one of the last surviving Mexican Grey Wolves. I was there hoping to hear them.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Alright guys...depression sitting in.
I knew if I bought the 116710 I wouldn't keep the 16700 GMT or the 16570 Explorer II...just made a deal for both.
I am just not one to have more than 3 or so Rolex...I don't mind having my Navitimers and my Moonwatch sitting around until I want wear them but something about Rolex just siting I don't like.

Monetarily I guess I could pay for the 116710 GMT II and keep them but it feels good to flip two and pay for it and have a little left over.

The GMT is where the money is so if I don't sell that I might as well keep the Explorer II....

Not sure why I'm typing this other than for some sympathy or someone to talk me out of it.

They do look good together...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well the back story was I was eating at restaurant in Livingston MT. Mrs BT chose not to travel. Older lady stopped at my table to talk. I invited her to sit down as her daughter had left. We had a great conversation laughing etc another lady came by from California and asked how long we had known each other. I said about 30 minutes lol. Thought she was going to cry as she said she didn't know strangers could like each other instantly. Well you know I invited her to sit too. Couple hours later... Lol..
> Now turns out first lady's husband was an outfitter in the day and was first one Ted Turner used before he started buying up land.
> Fast forward couple of years and I was at my fave hangout in montana Chico Hot Springs. Talking to a local I asked if he knew her. Of course he did, said she was one of the hottest girls in high school. Said her husband didn't amount to much ended up in prison. She got pregnant while he was in prison by his brother. Lmao. This guy who lives in Chico (another story there) said he went to the sons trailer once, thought the mountain lion was stuffed til it moved... He got the hell out. Said couple years later the lion bit the son head ie skull in mouth. He lived but he said neither were ever right in the head again. I love this stuff.


Great story! Would have been a nice conversation piece.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

John Ritter? Steve McQueen?

all along i thought this is how Mickey looked like.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Mountain lions would never make it down here. Every hunter down here would have one on their wall. Not often a hunter will let a bobcat live much less something larger.
> 
> The 10 bears we have left get constant monitoring so nobody shoots them. A bear got shot in the swamp a few years ago and I believe the Feds and CIA were brought in to investigate. Lol
> 
> ...


Soon they'll recover their numbers and they'll be everywhere like we have sharks in the water.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Why do I keep thinking your in Texas? Or are you in the Carolina's?


Brother 59 is in Texas


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Alright guys...depression sitting in.
> I knew if I bought the 116710 I wouldn't keep the 16700 GMT or the 16570 Explorer II...just made a deal for both.
> I am just not one to have more than 3 or so Rolex...I don't mind having my Navitimers and my Moonwatch sitting around until I want wear them but something about Rolex just siting I don't like.
> 
> ...


Do what your heart desires, mickey.

Or how about a rolex mickey? Or is it a mickey rolex?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Do what your heart desires, mickey.
> 
> Or how about a rolex mickey? Or is it a mickey rolex?


My heart knows my brain and wallet are wondering.

That is really a Rolex? Whats the story...other than you like it b/c it reminds you of me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think she and I are withdrawing from social media anyway. It's just too ugly out there to not be anonymous anymore. I shared a FB "memory" featuring her from ten years ago, but she had me undo it. I see her point.


Facebook is terrible.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> My heart knows my brain and wallet are wondering.
> 
> That is really a Rolex? Whats the story...other than you like it b/c it reminds you of me.


i think the dial is aftermarket and not an original dial.

i was looking for a birth year rolex and also a mickey mouse rolex (i have a mickey mouse watch collection, that's how much i want to be reminded of you).

then chanced upon this. I normally only buy mickey mouse watches that have the hands as hands. I made an exception for this since birth year as well. My first and so far only vintage rolex.

the seller is from singapore and he was gracious enough to fly in and deliver the watch in person. Had a nice breakfast with him talking watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I think I am either the only one here or type too fast...
> 
> Going to KW for Christmas week...How about ya'll start planning a trip too... We can have a GTG there...it will be warm!
> Think of those oily wrist shots all glimmering in that crystal clear water...
> ...


Where's this?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Going to go watch Under the Skin....who recommended that? Looks pretty interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know if there's any boobage in it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where's this?


bottom tip of florida


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> bottom tip of florida


Key West?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> As much as I am glad to have been not commuting since March, I do admit that I miss my travels to California.


I just miss the young pretty air stewardesses....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Off the Florida Keys, there's a place called Kokomo
That's where you want to go to get away from it all
Bodies in the sand, tropical drink melting in your hand
We'll be falling in love to the rhythm of a steel drum band
Down in Kokomo


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Merv said:


> Let us know if there's any boobage in it.


Watch Swimming Pool (2003). LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I just miss the young pretty air stewardesses....


I do too but they've been gone for years


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I just miss the young pretty air stewardesses....


I have a friend who regularly hooks up with flight attendants when the fly in. Because of covid, the regularity has stopped. And he finds it difficult to get into their hotels. He also needs to book separately to be allowed entry. As the flight crew are not allowed to leave the hotel.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> I have a friend who regularly hooks up with flight attendants when the fly in. Because of covid, the regularity has stopped. And he finds it difficult to get into their hotels. He also needs to book separately to be allowed entry. As the flight crew are not allowed to leave the hotel.


Who's your friend James Bond?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Alright guys...depression sitting in.
> I knew if I bought the 116710 I wouldn't keep the 16700 GMT or the 16570 Explorer II...just made a deal for both.
> I am just not one to have more than 3 or so Rolex...I don't mind having my Navitimers and my Moonwatch sitting around until I want wear them but something about Rolex just siting I don't like.
> 
> ...


Sell.

Now you can feel better.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sell.
> 
> Now you can feel better.


Yes your right unless...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Soon they'll recover their numbers and they'll be everywhere like we have sharks in the water.


Like in California where they are killing mountain bikers and hikers? Country folk go in the wilderness with guns even when they are not hunting because they know better. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Off the Florida Keys, there's a place called Kokomo
> That's where you want to go to get away from it all
> Bodies in the sand, tropical drink melting in your hand
> We'll be falling in love to the rhythm of a steel drum band
> Down in Kokomo


You made the front page of Tapatalk



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Do what your heart desires, mickey.
> 
> Or how about a rolex mickey? Or is it a mickey rolex?
> View attachment 15580128


A Mickey Rolex for brother Mickey? Wow! That. Is. Awesome!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> My heart knows my brain and wallet are wondering.
> 
> That is really a Rolex? Whats the story...other than you like it b/c it reminds you of me.


It is a bona fide Rolex.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Watching this more or less
> View attachment 15580079


Aren't all the Bond films for free on YT right now?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i think the dial is aftermarket and not an original dial.
> 
> i was looking for a birth year rolex and also a mickey mouse rolex (i have a mickey mouse watch collection, that's how much i want to be reminded of you).
> 
> ...


Nice story. I am working on a new project and the architect is a Man of Omega. We had a good talk about watches. No wrist shots as I was in my G shock. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> bottom tip of florida


Yikes!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Off the Florida Keys, there's a place called Kokomo
> That's where you want to go to get away from it all
> Bodies in the sand, tropical drink melting in your hand
> We'll be falling in love to the rhythm of a steel drum band
> Down in Kokomo


I will go to my little blue lagoon island.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Aren't all the Bond films for free on YT right now?


Probably... I have a sat dish... Only internet I have is via my phone


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> You made the front page of Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does that mean? Do i get a prize?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Who's your friend James Bond?


nope. But his name also starts with J. Cant say his name as his wife might be browsing the forums. 

he says those from the ME airlines are the best. Of course, all my knowledge and pleasure is vicarious.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I have a friend who regularly hooks up with flight attendants when the fly in. Because of covid, the regularity has stopped. And he finds it difficult to get into their hotels. He also needs to book separately to be allowed entry. As the flight crew are not allowed to leave the hotel.


Lucky for your friend. I was with the missus last year and a pretty girl from Qatar airways winked at me. Man, could have gotten lucky. Right place, wrong time. Sigh


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> nope. But his name also starts with J. Cant say his name as his wife might be browsing the forums.
> 
> he says those from the ME airlines are the best. Of course, all my knowledge and pleasure is vicarious.


Qatar and Emirates.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I do too but they've been gone for years


Very true, sadly.....industry has shifted to a Grandma Air model.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> nope. But his name also starts with J. Cant say his name as his wife might be browsing the forums.
> 
> he says those from the ME airlines are the best. Of course, all my knowledge and pleasure is vicarious.


Better airlines = better attendants. Delta usually keeps a couple worth looking at. Spirit attendants look like they should be serving waffles and scattered covered chunked hashbrowns. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> nope. But his name also starts with J. Cant say his name as his wife might be browsing the forums.
> 
> he says those from the ME airlines are the best. Of course, all my knowledge and pleasure is vicarious.


My friend married one. He had to "snip" his woo hoo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Very true, sadly.....industry has shifted to a Grandma Air model.


LOL. I feel annoyed when the air stewardess comes to me and says "what would you like to have sir?" and she proceeds to take out her reading glasses, wears it halfway on the nose bridge and attempts to read me the menu because she has already forgotten it. LOL.

But the real problem with Qantas is that they had this EBAs from like twenty something years ago and they have all this benefits.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching Under the Skin 23 minutes in and I have no idea what the hell is going on. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Watching Under the Skin 23 minutes in and I have no idea what the hell is going on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


movie got under your skin?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Very true, sadly.....industry has shifted to a Grandma Air model.


American generally uses a grandson model.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> We no longer chase milestones.


What do you chase now?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

iinsic said:


> What do you chase now?


I like to think genuine friendship.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brie Larson is fine as Captain Marvel but she is starting to age...


She's only 31, but as Agent J observed, there are lots of "city miles."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I like to think genuine friendship.


gf

also watches... interesting the shift to VC these days.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You should Google British actress Rosamund Pike. Good grief! What did she see in him???


English women, especially those who smoke, do not age well. Rosamund will look older than her partner in 10 years.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Speaking of aging prematurely, reading through 12 pages that accumulated in only a few hours has definitely aged me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Speaking of aging prematurely, reading through 12 pages that accumulated in only a few hours has definitely aged me.


Been busier than usual ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

iinsic said:


> English women, especially those who smoke, do not age well. Rosamund will look older than her partner in 10 years.


i liked how she looked in the two Marie bio-films she did recently.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> WUS VEGAS?
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd have to give it careful, careful consideration. I lived there for a spell in the late nineties and haven't been back since. If I return, I may not leave this time.?

I don't remember the first one verbatim, but here's two anectdotes we used to tell folks. Keep in mind that any reference to money are 20+ year old values.

1. Arrive to town in a $30,000 Cadillac and leave in an $80,000 Greyhound bus.

2. Come on vacation; leave on probation; come back on violation.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Wow, your daughter on the left and your wife are like generational twins. Spitting' image! Beautiful family!


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Probably... I have a sat dish... Only internet I have is via my phone


I remember browsing on my great-aunt and -uncle's satellite years ago and finding what I think was a scrambled Playboy channel. The image was a color negative and the sound was clipped, but yeah, it was obvious.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

iinsic said:


> English women, especially those who smoke, do not age well. Rosamund will look older than her partner in 10 years.


Well, at least she'll be as ugly as him then.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Been busier than usual ...


Because i have found my mojo in posting


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I'd have to give it careful, careful consideration. I lived there for a spell in the late nineties and haven't been back since. If I return, I may not leave this time.
> 
> I don't remember the first one verbatim, but here's two anectdotes we used to tell folks. Keep in mind that any reference to money are 20+ year old values.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I think I am either the only one here or type too fast...
> 
> Going to KW for Christmas week...How about ya'll start planning a trip too... We can have a GTG there...it will be warm!
> Think of those oily wrist shots all glimmering in that crystal clear water...
> ...


So we'd have to buy Panerais?🤣🤣


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, at least she'll be as ugly as him then.


She's also pretty scary. "Gone Girl" was her "Fatal Attraction" (I never felt the same about Glenn Close after that one).


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> So we'd have to buy Panerais???


NO!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> movie got under your skin?


I loved seeing Scarlett johansson I still have not idea WTH the movie was about.
If you've ever wanted to see her naked a bunch...and be very confused then this is for you.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> what does that mean? Do i get a prize?


You're famous. That's all. You had 15 minutes and you wasted it on WUS fame.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I laughed out loud. I think that particular model is called the "Plain Jane"


True no frills German engineering, like a 1970 MB and built like a tank I expect.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> True no frills German engineering, like a 1970 MB and built like a tank I expect.


I'd love one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The crown jewel of my mickey mouse collection


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> True no frills German engineering, like a 1970 MB and built like a tank I expect.


We had one of those. Maybe not the same model, but the year is close enough, but probably older. I was young enough to ride in a harness in the middle of the back seat. I remember being able to pick apart the perforated seat covering, too.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> been there  painted nude women good...


Painted nude women or painted ON nude women?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> The crown jewel of my mickey mouse collection
> View attachment 15580229


Oh okay. Got that, too (sorta).

Would you believe that this was a two-second low-light exposure?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I'd love one of those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite was my '86 420SEL. Internet picture, but same color as I had. I feel that gen MB was the sweet spot.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Btw, the Tudor North Flag didn't arrive Thursday. It seems I misunderstood and Fedex has delivery scheduled for Monday.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I ignored that because it was too close to the Sub for me. Still waiting on the batgirl


I think that many made the same judgment, i.e. w/o the day & night colouring it was too similar to the Sub. But I doubt that Rolex will bring it back so I expect that prices will continue to climb.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Yeah, I only wondered if there was any medical research on this topic. I always wondered that point. My dad is in his 80s and people think he is closer to 70 then 90. Most of my relatives on my dad's side lived to a hundred as well. LOL.


The ultimate quest - the holy grail the ageing gene.

With a bigger microscope I'm sure that scientists will eventually it as all WIS know the gene is shaped like a Rolex Sub 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> My wife is 2 years older than me...I swear she said she was younger before we got married though!!!!???? She denies it.
> 
> Recently she has let her hair go completely grey and I swear to you strangers both women and men compliment her on her hair??? With me there?!?
> 
> ...


Nice looking family.

Always a corny line, but mother and daughter could be sisters.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> My wife is 2 years older than me...I swear she said she was younger before we got married though!!!!???? She denies it.
> 
> Recently she has let her hair go completely grey and I swear to you strangers both women and men compliment her on her hair??? With me there?!?
> 
> ...


Living a life in academia I'm about two mouse clicks away 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Thanks&#8230; Although I think that's the worst photo taken of me in about four years&#8230; not saying I am "small" but that angle I look huge LOL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL I think you misunderstood Jman's comment 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey® said:


> It's definitely beautiful, it's definitely comfortable, they're definitely not making any more of them...not sure why am I conflicted?
> 
> Anyone read Japanese?
> 
> ...


It was originally sold at Matsuzakaya in Nagoya.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you say tight?


Tight as in tight? Or uptight? 😳


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It says "thanks for buying"
> 
> LOL. Just kidding.
> 
> I believe that it is the address of the dealer as I recognise the characters for road, city prefecture. I think if you have one of those apps on your phone, you can scan the characters and get an instant translation. I have Google translate on my phone and I can scan almost any language in real time and read what the label says.


Or just read the Kanji (漢字, as in Chinese characters) like I just did. ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Cayman
> Turks
> Best I have been to


Some of the best beaches if been to are in OZ (Perth is hard to beat) and Thailand. Not too difficult to find your "own" beach. Problem with OZ is that there's likely something swimming beside you that'll ruin your day.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> bottom tip of florida


You mean the tip of the d1ck?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lucky for your friend. I was with the missus last year and a pretty girl from Qatar airways winked at me. Man, could have gotten lucky. Right place, wrong time. Sigh


Maybe your wife winked back


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Better airlines = better attendants. Delta usually keeps a couple worth looking at. Spirit attendants look like they should be serving waffles and scattered covered chunked hashbrowns.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The attendants on SAS are mostly wearing support stockings and reading glasses


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> #GotBAWS


And do it before some dooosh decides to steal it like what happened to Soporty...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Some of the best beaches if been to are in OZ (Perth is hard to beat) and Thailand. Not too difficult to find your "own" beach. Problem with OZ is that there's likely something swimming beside you that'll ruin your day.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


If one is training for the Olympic Games, then I recommend swimming at the beach. You will definitely swim faster if you see a fin in the water....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe your wife winked back


Doubt so. She's got her eyes on me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> The attendants on SAS are mostly wearing support stockings and reading glasses


Good grief. These companies need to institute mandatory retirement of air stewardesses at 45 plus limits on BMI.

No wonder everyone wants to fly with Singapore Airlines, Qatar and Emirates. They all have nice young girls which make the flight so pleasing.

I once flew United and it was revolting.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I think the lack of day/night distinction knocks it down a peg. Other than that it's great.


Oddly enough I've owned Pepsi's and other color dial and colored bezel was the reason I didn't like it. Ultimately it was a reason why I got rid of my LV after about nine years&#8230; I just didn't want to wear a green bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> LOL I think you misunderstood Jman's comment
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Well you better explain it to me&#8230; or do I have to get Jman to!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> It was originally sold at Matsuzakaya in Nagoya.


Thanks&#8230; That's what I meant I was just wondering I was going to Google where it was born

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Probably... I have a sat dish... Only internet I have is via my phone


I'd move.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd move.


Gf.

Or get someone to run a T1 line.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Well you better explain it to me&#8230; or do I have to get Jman to!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assumed he meant eating out gets expensive.

With my family the bill usually comes to 450-500 USD. After a few of those you could get a nice watch. What we usually spend on a single family vacation could easily get me a BLNR at MSRP. But I wouldn't trade any of family vacations for a hunk of 904L steel on my wrist - well maybe the ones spent in India


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I assumed he meant eating out gets expensive.
> 
> With my family the bill usually comes to 450-500 USD. After a few of those you could get a nice watch. What we usually spend on a single family vacation could easily get me a BLNR at MSRP. But I wouldn't trade any of family vacations for a hunk of 904L steel on my wrist - well maybe the ones spent in India
> 
> View attachment 15580504


Ah Thank God&#8230; Not really. Other than Friday or Saturday night a couple times a month my kids have grown up eating dinner at home as a family their entire lives. I guess that's part of marrying a girl from Wisconsin! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I had a Zoom type xmas party for work today. Kudos to the organisers and MC's because it's a tough gig doing that kind of thing remotely, but holy crap it was a total train wreck. Lamest 'party' I've ever attended. I've had normal work meetings be more entertaining than this xmas party. I was actually more enthralled with OoO posts than the dribble emanating from my work xmas party.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Ah Thank God&#8230; Not really. Other than Friday or Saturday night a couple times a month my kids have grown up eating dinner at home as a family their entire lives. I guess that's part of marrying a girl from Wisconsin!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah my family too. But daddy cooks his arse off so my kids are spoiled foodies. Mom on the other hand might as well order pizza when I work nights. Lol. Down here some of the women can really cook but I believe more guys cook than the ladies. I usually cook enough for leftovers to last the nights I work. Next wife will be judged on a completely different set of criteria. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> I had a Zoom type xmas party for work today. Kudos to the organisers and MC's because it's a tough gig doing that kind of thing remotely, but holy crap it was a total train wreck. Lamest 'party' I've ever attended. I've had normal work meetings be more entertaining than this xmas party. I was actually more enthralled with OoO posts than the dribble emanating from my work xmas party.


That may be the most depressing and lame thing I've ever heard of. Just send everybody a gift card with a note that says better luck next year. Lol. Unless people are getting naked in this zoom meeting, my internet is going out.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> That may be the most depressing and lame thing I've ever heard of. Just send everybody a gift card with a note that says better luck next year. Lol. Unless people are getting naked in this zoom meeting, my internet is going out.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


There was good intent there...they wanted to bring us all together and get that company-wide team feel, but execution was lacking. Nudity would've lifted it for sure lol.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Panda, Panda, Panda......I can't let you go.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> That may be the most depressing and lame thing I've ever heard of. Just send everybody a gift card with a note that says better luck next year. Lol. Unless people are getting naked in this zoom meeting, my internet is going out.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I might have to agree&#8230; Our Christmas party was pretty elaborate for 150 to 200 people and since we're not having it everyone got a little Exter bump in their bonus.

Although in honesty the industry I am in was up 35 to 40% plus in the last eight months&#8230; Booming not all are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> I loved seeing Scarlett johansson I still have not idea WTH the movie was about.
> If you've ever wanted to see her naked a bunch...and be very confused then this is for you.


The beach scene turned me off that film entirely. I just hit up bing for the highlights from now on


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> 16710 is for sale ladies


What happened to the pepsi insert? Worth more selling it separately?

Good luck with the sale....sorry to see that one go.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> I had a Zoom type xmas party for work today. Kudos to the organisers and MC's because it's a tough gig doing that kind of thing remotely, but holy crap it was a total train wreck. Lamest 'party' I've ever attended. I've had normal work meetings be more entertaining than this xmas party. I was actually more enthralled with OoO posts than the dribble emanating from my work xmas party.


We've had just one Zoom "happy hour", and it was waaaay back in April. Not too bad since it wasn't the full office and two of the bosses organized a trivia game to push things along.

But like I said, we haven't had anything since then.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Facebook is terrible.


FB as a company is horrid. FB as a way to learn your friends' and family's deepest beliefs (or profound ignorance) is also horrid.

This is the vid that prompted MrsBS to tell me to take down a post with her picture:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

iinsic said:


> English women, especially those who smoke, do not age well. Rosamund will look older than her partner in 10 years.


Don't like her, but maybe because I've only seen Gone Girl and Die Another Day. She plays bizaches very well........too well.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Merv said:


> Panda, Panda, Panda......I can't let you go.
> 
> View attachment 15580593


Shats the reference number on this badboy?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection (Jun 29, 2020)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Shats the reference number on this badboy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Second that

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's be honest Chris is the better looking person.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He's also much more fun.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I think the lack of day/night distinction knocks it down a peg. Other than that it's great.


Yeah, just add a little blue


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> He's also much more fun.


It's so deadpan, it's cracking me up. "He is, essentially, an illegal alien. I'm dreading the knock on the door and his reaction to 'Where's your passport?'"

And Jeff Goldblum being Jeff Goldblum.. lol


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Well he'd definitely be more fun to hang out with, outside the bedroom of course.


Maybe not, see the YouTube I posted.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> What happened to the pepsi insert? Worth more selling it separately?
> 
> Good luck with the sale....sorry to see that one go.


Part of the package


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Stayed at the View?


Nope but now I need to look it up


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> I might have to agree&#8230; Our Christmas party was pretty elaborate for 150 to 200 people and since we're not having it everyone got a little Exter bump in their bonus.
> 
> Although in honesty the industry I am in was up 35 to 40% plus in the last eight months&#8230; Booming not all are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some growth! I'm practically half retired...business has been so slow I'm literally living off savings.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't like her, but maybe because I've only seen Gone Girl and Die Another Day. She plays bizaches very well........too well.


You have to realize though bro Sap, bizaches are usually good in the sack....just saying.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> I had a Zoom type xmas party for work today. Kudos to the organisers and MC's because it's a tough gig doing that kind of thing remotely, but holy crap it was a total train wreck. Lamest 'party' I've ever attended. I've had normal work meetings be more entertaining than this xmas party. I was actually more enthralled with OoO posts than the dribble emanating from my work xmas party.


I had a similar experience last week when we had a zoom party for someone in my group returning home to New Zealand after five years. What little conversation there was focused on Covid. Amazing what the lack of EtOH can do to a party


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> There was good intent there...they wanted to bring us all together and get that company-wide team feel, but execution was lacking. Nudity would've lifted it for sure lol.


or Zoom pleasuring yourself - where have I heard that one


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Part of the package


Huh, not obvious to me in your listing. Anyhoo, if it is still around after I close on my house in mid Jan (and I have a better idea of any hidden surprises) I'll be a knocking.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Alright bros maybe you guys remember when I bought my Panerai it had a Nick in the crystal. The deal was worth me worrying about that later.















so I decided to try and polish out a few light scratches I had on the side of my case this morning with some mother's polish.







After that I decided why not try the polish on the crystal for the hell of it. Bros I really didn't think it would work and was kinda afraid it might make it worse. Took me a total of about 10minutes of polishing the crystal and the Nick is completely gone. Looks brand new. I always used this stuff for polished metal but this stuff just saved me like $400.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Probably not a big interest here, but at least for Mickey here's an fyi. Topper is now a Breitling AD.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, just add a little blue


Might be my favorite watch out of all the watches in this thread. This one and Jmods custom Sub are 1&2.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Alright bros maybe you guys remember when I bought my Panerai it had a Nick in the crystal. The deal was worth me worrying about that later.
> so I decided to try and polish out a few light scratches I had on the side of my case this morning with some mother's polish.
> View attachment 15580943
> After that I decided why not try the polish on the crystal for the hell of it. Bros I really didn't think it would work and was kinda afraid it might make it worse. Took me a total of about 10minutes of polishing the crystal and the Nick is completely gone. Looks brand new. I always used this stuff for polished metal but this stuff just saved me like $400.


Wait, what? Isn't the crystal sapphire, too? I used Brasso on my Swatch's plastic crystal and it worked great.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Wait, what? Isn't the crystal sapphire, too? I used Brasso on my Swatch's plastic crystal and it worked great.


Yep sapphire. Dunno what kinda magic dust they put in mothers but so far there's nothing it doesn't polish. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> That's some growth! I'm practically half retired...business has been so slow I'm literally living off savings.


Yes it's been wild&#8230; Next years year over year comp sales will be next to impossible achieve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Alright bros maybe you guys remember when I bought my Panerai it had a Nick in the crystal. The deal was worth me worrying about that later.
> View attachment 15580940
> View attachment 15580941
> 
> ...


Wow great job and go play the lottery!! Anytime I ever attempted something like that it always made it worse.

You may wanna start a business&#8230; Make it a mobile business like those guys that go around and fix windshields LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice looking family.
> 
> Always a corny line, but mother and daughter could be sisters.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Hey should I resent that remark?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Huh, not obvious to me in your listing. Anyhoo, if it is still around after I close on my house in mid Jan (and I have a better idea of any hidden surprises) I'll be a knocking.


Sadly it is a goner


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd move.


I prefer no nbors.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Or get someone to run a T1 line.


A 8 mile t1?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I assumed he meant eating out gets expensive.
> 
> With my family the bill usually comes to 450-500 USD. After a few of those you could get a nice watch. What we usually spend on a single family vacation could easily get me a BLNR at MSRP. But I wouldn't trade any of family vacations for a hunk of 904L steel on my wrist - well maybe the ones spent in India
> 
> View attachment 15580504


Little steep there... Agree on vacations..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> I had a Zoom type xmas party for work today. Kudos to the organisers and MC's because it's a tough gig doing that kind of thing remotely, but holy crap it was a total train wreck. Lamest 'party' I've ever attended. I've had normal work meetings be more entertaining than this xmas party. I was actually more enthralled with OoO posts than the dribble emanating from my work xmas party.


You should've pulled a Toobin.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> There was good intent there...they wanted to bring us all together and get that company-wide team feel, but execution was lacking. Nudity would've lifted it for sure lol.


A group Toobin?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Oddly enough I've owned Pepsi's and other color dial and colored bezel was the reason I didn't like it. Ultimately it was a reason why I got rid of my LV after about nine years&#8230; I just didn't want to wear a green bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me the BLNR has the right amount of contrast while remaining subtle. Pepsi red hijacks my attention and I can't enjoy the rest of it as much.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Nope but now I need to look it up


Navajo owned... Throw back the curtains and sunrise and sunset staggering.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> That's some growth! I'm practically half retired...business has been so slow I'm literally living off savings.


Sorry to hear that. Good you saved.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep sapphire. Dunno what kinda magic dust they put in mothers but so far there's nothing it doesn't polish. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Be careful that it's not a length reducing formula.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep sapphire. Dunno what kinda magic dust they put in mothers but so far there's nothing it doesn't polish. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It must be pulverized accountants' hearts.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep sapphire. Dunno what kinda magic dust they put in mothers but so far there's nothing it doesn't polish. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If it's just used for watches, a can of Mother's will last 'till they don't make watches anymore.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Navajo owned... Throw back the curtains and sunrise and sunset staggering.
> View attachment 15581126


I sure do miss it. I used to drive through there at least three times a year on the way to ruins hiking.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> A group Toobin?


Methinks that some server admins in China have been collecting a bunch of such sessions.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> If it's just used for watches, a can of Mother's will last 'till they don't make watches anymore.


Lol I know. My can is about 6yrs old and all separated. I had to stir it up before I used it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> For me the BLNR has the right amount of contrast while remaining subtle. Pepsi red hijacks my attention and I can't enjoy the rest of it as much.


Hmm. Good point. I didn't quite like the BLNR's blockiness when I last saw one a couple years ago, but maybe I should put it back on my to-try list. The BLRO impressed me more for its wearability than its color pop.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Alright bros maybe you guys remember when I bought my Panerai it had a Nick in the crystal. The deal was worth me worrying about that later.
> View attachment 15580940
> View attachment 15580941
> 
> ...


You get the Big Like.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> For me the BLNR has the right amount of contrast while remaining subtle. Pepsi red hijacks my attention and I can't enjoy the rest of it as much.


Yeah I see them the same&#8230; But either way you better get one soon because they're going up!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> A 8 mile t1?


Ok, back to moving...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You should've pulled a Toobin.


I saw what you did there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> A group Toobin?


Old name is circle jerk...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Sadly it is a goner


That fast?? Congrats!

Wanna buy a blue DJ41? 😄


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Little steep there... Agree on vacations..


Many kids mean many partners. Now that we've got 2.5 grandkids my guess is that eating out together will be significantly reduced, which is fine with me. I've been invited to too many formal dinners and all the fancy food is wasted on me as my taste is subpar. One reason I like spicy food.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Alright bros maybe you guys remember when I bought my Panerai it had a Nick in the crystal. The deal was worth me worrying about that later.
> View attachment 15580940
> View attachment 15580941
> 
> ...


Maybe the scratch was in the AR (assuming PAMs us AR coating) and you simply removed the coating?

Regardless, it looks 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That fast?? Congrats!
> 
> Wanna buy a blue DJ41?


It was Black Friday and priced according.

Now Mrs Jman might have to share 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Shats the reference number on this badboy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


522.30.42.30.04.001

It was only available to purchase in Japan, LE Tokyo 2020 version.

Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Professional 'Tokyo 2020' Limited Edition Watches Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Sadly it is a goner


Damn that was fast!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> It was Black Friday and priced according.
> 
> Now Mrs Jman might have to share
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm taking the under on that...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> 522.30.42.30.04.001
> 
> It was only available to purchase in Japan, LE Tokyo 2020 version.
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Professional 'Tokyo 2020' Limited Edition Watches Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


My question to Omega is, will they replace the caseback with "Tokyo 2021" if the owner wishes?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Updated my signature...Please join me in the playing of Taps.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> My question to Omega is, will they replace the caseback with "Tokyo 2021" if the owner wishes?


I'm not holding my breath on that one lol.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Guy says my 116710 makes my butt look big...is he right?









Guy says my Rolex is a fake what do you think?


Based on the limited and blurry pictures along with the OPs post history... I'm going to say fake and not a good one at that. I have held a fake 39mm Explorer in hand before and it was miles better than this one. The only way I knew it was a fake (besides someone telling me first) was that the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Guys this is a PSA and necessary information to share.









Model claims sunbathing vagina for 2 hours a day boosted her libido


Sunshine, lollipops and libidos.




nypost.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Guys this is a PSA and necessary information to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roast beef anyone? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> I had a Zoom type xmas party for work today. Kudos to the organisers and MC's because it's a tough gig doing that kind of thing remotely, but holy crap it was a total train wreck. Lamest 'party' I've ever attended. I've had normal work meetings be more entertaining than this xmas party. I was actually more enthralled with OoO posts than the dribble emanating from my work xmas party.


Do you have to provide your own food and booze for the office x'mas party via zoom? If I had to, I would also add playboy bunnies and poolside entertainment so all my colleagues would be envious


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> There was good intent there...they wanted to bring us all together and get that company-wide team feel, but execution was lacking. Nudity would've lifted it for sure lol.


You know what they say about the good intentions


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Panda, Panda, Panda......I can't let you go.
> 
> View attachment 15580593


That watch is a keepsake. It's the 2020 Tokyo Olympics that never happened


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You have to realize though bro Sap, bizaches are usually good in the sack....just saying.


^^^ yes!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Alright bros maybe you guys remember when I bought my Panerai it had a Nick in the crystal. The deal was worth me worrying about that later.
> View attachment 15580940
> View attachment 15580941
> 
> ...


Nicely done. I think you can launch a side gig for watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep sapphire. Dunno what kinda magic dust they put in mothers but so far there's nothing it doesn't polish. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They make good products. Maybe I need to go get one too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Guy says my 116710 makes my butt look big...is he right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a train wreck thread #twt


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Guys this is a PSA and necessary information to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's important to come out and get some fresh air and sunlight.

How can people keep their privates covered up in darkness? Like imprisoned in a dark dungeon. Open it up and let it see the sun


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That was a train wreck thread #twt


I was tempted to post, then disappointed when I saw it was locked


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Roast beef anyone?
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Funny. The missus said she wanted to have some roast beef this weekend...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was tempted to post, then disappointed when I saw it was locked


I hardly post anywhere else other than OoO these days. Too many crazy people out there


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

What sucks more than shipping two expensive watches&#8230; And the guy you give it to a FedEx looks like he has a substance abuse problem?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> What sucks more than shipping two expensive watches&#8230; And the guy you give it to a FedEx looks like he has a substance abuse problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This COVID era almost made me forget that the coke was the original storyline.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That fast?? Congrats!
> 
> Wanna buy a blue DJ41?


Got a VC to pay for 
Want a BB ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I mean what's the point of all these straps if I can't intentionally match my kicks?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> You should've pulled a Toobin.


did Toobin pull or yank? Or both?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> My question to Omega is, will they replace the caseback with "Tokyo 2021" if the owner wishes?


i read somewhere that even if staged in 2021, the Olympics itself will still be referred to as Tokyo 2020.

considering that sports events are being held worldwide now, i think feasible for the olympic events to be staged. What i find not feasible is their desire to have people travel all over and watch in person.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Got a VC to pay for
> Want a BB ?


What color is it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I hardly post anywhere else other than OoO these days. Too many crazy people out there


arent the crazy people here in OoO?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Guys this is a PSA and necessary information to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After seeing her face, she's gonna have to worry about _my_ libido! She looks atrocious.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> arent the crazy people here in OoO?





http://imgur.com/UV7Ss


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Many kids mean many partners. Now that we've got 2.5 grandkids my guess is that eating out together will be significantly reduced, which is fine with me. I've been invited to too many formal dinners and all the fancy food is wasted on me as my taste is subpar. One reason I like spicy food.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Been to the Nobel dinner yet?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone get/use Google Fiber yet in their Neighborhood?
I've "been getting it" in our area for like 4 years+.

But it isn’t here yet…


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Guys this is a PSA and necessary information to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.

OoO Baby!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What color is it?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I can’t even scroll through the sales form anymore… The amount of fake/homage watches listed drives me crazy. 

Whew I feel better now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Been to the Nobel dinner yet?


Not yet, but last year I had lunch with the guy behind this:









The Nobel cloth and napkin - Klässbols Linneväveri


In December every year the world are watching Nobel prize dinner and party. Klässbols contributes with linnen cloth and napkins.




www.klassbols.se


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, you have a PM...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I can't even scroll through the sales form anymore&#8230; The amount of fake/homage watches listed drives me crazy.
> 
> Whew I feel better now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


stay away from all these people selling stuff


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> What sucks more than shipping two expensive watches&#8230; And the guy you give it to a FedEx looks like he has a substance abuse problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he does not know you are shipping expensive watches....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> stay away from all these people selling stuff


What do you still have on the block??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I mean what's the point of all these straps if I can't intentionally match my kicks?
> View attachment 15581684


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> did Toobin pull or yank? Or both?


Umm.. 

Now I need to get that thought out of my head


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I hope he does not know you are shipping expensive watches....


No way&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i read somewhere that even if staged in 2021, the Olympics itself will still be referred to as Tokyo 2020.
> 
> considering that sports events are being held worldwide now, i think feasible for the olympic events to be staged. What i find not feasible is their desire to have people travel all over and watch in person.


The ticket sales is where they make money. Part of the selection criteria for awarding a city to stage the Olympics is that there is a benefit to society and the city. Example like rejuvenation of a part of a city, uplifting poverty and tourists coming to spend money, etc. hence why the organisers need the fans to come to the city.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> arent the crazy people here in OoO?


No. The fun people are in OoO. The crazy people are out there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, you have a PM...


Keep em coming


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I can't even scroll through the sales form anymore&#8230; The amount of fake/homage watches listed drives me crazy.
> 
> Whew I feel better now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay here brother. You're safe amongst friends.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The ticket sales is where they make money. Part of the selection criteria for awarding a city to stage the Olympics is that there is a benefit to society and the city. Example like rejuvenation of a part of a city, uplifting poverty and tourists coming to spend money, etc. hence why the organisers need the fans to come to the city.


True so makes no sense otherwise


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I can't even scroll through the sales form anymore&#8230; The amount of fake/homage watches listed drives me crazy.
> 
> Whew I feel better now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't even look. Impaired trust is one of my most deeply cherished attributes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> True so makes no sense otherwise


I was involved in some way as part of the bid team for the 2012 London Olympics. Hence why I had some idea about the bid process and selection criteria. Also got to meet Sebastian Coe (multiple Olympic gold medallist), my childhood hero when I used to do athletics in high school.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Not sure if I told you guys how much I enjoy Texas De Brazil. Just made a complete fool out of myself eating entirely too much food. I really put down entirely too much meat. Not to mention everything else. Oh and 3 caipirinhas. Finally home and now it hurts a little. Completely worth it. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Not sure if I told you guys how much I enjoy Texas De Brazil. Just made a complete fool out of myself eating entirely too much food. I really put down entirely too much meat. Not to mention everything else. Oh and 3 caipirinhas. Finally home and now it hurts a little. Completely worth it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We have a similar Brazilian food place here in Perth. Keep 'em coming we said, and we never complained. I think the waiter avoided us. LOL.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Not sure if I told you guys how much I enjoy Texas De Brazil. Just made a complete fool out of myself eating entirely too much food. I really put down entirely too much meat. Not to mention everything else. Oh and 3 caipirinhas. Finally home and now it hurts a little. Completely worth it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Same whenever I go to a Fogo de Chão. It's gluttonous...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Christmas gift to myself:









Nuo Flexbells (adjustable dumbbells) and a bench.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Christmas gift to myself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Exercise for good health?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The ticket sales is where they make money. Part of the selection criteria for awarding a city to stage the Olympics is that there is a benefit to society and the city. Example like rejuvenation of a part of a city, uplifting poverty and tourists coming to spend money, etc. hence why the organisers need the fans to come to the city.


agreed. That's the challenge I guess. Will people actually travel to tokyo to watch? I would think not.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> I'm not holding my breath on that one lol.


More special to have the COVID19 anomaly.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Been to the Nobel dinner yet?


I was invited once but declined as I'm not fond of wearing a penguin suit or fancy dinners - what can be worse than combining the two. But to be honest I regret that decision.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> agreed. That's the challenge I guess. Will people actually travel to tokyo to watch? I would think not.


Hence why they deferred the games to 2021.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hence why they deferred the games to 2021.


and i still dont think people would be willing to travel to tokyo in 2021 just to watch the games in person


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> and i still dont think people would be willing to travel to tokyo in 2021 just to watch the games in person


godfrey

i would posit that even some athletes might opt out and not even compete.

in any event, i hope i am wrong and the olympics can be successfully staged.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hence why they deferred the games to 2021.


Not sure that enough people will get vaccinated by the time of the Games, so that they're comfortable traveling. I'm taking the under on that. 2022 Games, anyone?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> and i still dont think people would be willing to travel to tokyo in 2021 just to watch the games in person


NRA


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd also take the under on this.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Evidently, Fedex is busy (or slow) enough these days to be providing Saturday delivery whether the sender paid the premium Saturday fee or not. I just received an alert that my Tudoer is being delivered today. This is a case when I don't mind changing plans a bit and staying home. I just hope they back up their words, er alerts.😐


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> and i still dont think people would be willing to travel to tokyo in 2021 just to watch the games in person


Die hard fans, family and friends/supporters will. They always had been the ones. Who else do you think make up all the spectators?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure that enough people will get vaccinated by the time of the Games, so that they're comfortable traveling. I'm taking the under on that. 2022 Games, anyone?


Not sure if they will cancel the games because 2022 is too close to 2024.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Wife in NOLA this week end to a friend so I allowed myself a little transgression


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Wife in NOLA this week end to a friend so I allowed myself a little transgression


Why would you let here travel to such a dump? Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Why would you let here travel to such a dump? Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not going to NOLA NOLA but to a friend's house from high school outside of town . they are doing a swamp tour with the friend's husband (ex Marine) in using his boat then eating a ton of sea food


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Why would you let here travel to such a dump? Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL Hope he sent her with a nice slim single stack .40cal in her purse.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> LOL Hope he sent her with a nice slim single stack .40cal in her purse.


She can for sure shoot pretty good


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Die hard fans, family and friends/supporters will. They always had been the ones. Who else do you think make up all the spectators?


i doubt if those would be enough. I was thinking under normal circumstances a significant part of those watching would be ordinary tourists.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not sure if they will cancel the games because 2022 is too close to 2024.


i read somewhere that Tokyo has decided that it will just be cancelled if not held in 2021. No further postponements.

my guess is it will be held but with not the hoped for number of audience in personal attendance.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> She can for sure shoot pretty good


I had no doubt...!







...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I had no doubt...!
> View attachment 15582611
> ...


She's gonna get bruised awfully bad if she pulls the trigger.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> She's gonna get bruised awfully bad if she pulls the trigger.


Naw just a 20 gauge with birdshot...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I had no doubt...!
> View attachment 15582611
> ...











I like the head shots


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> I like the head shots


Man I wish there could be a "real" Premium forum page where we could talk weapons. So F'ing silly. Oh well. I'll shut up I'm on a well behaved streak for months now.

Back to the watches!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is one from left field...pun intended.
Anyone make Jerky? My son eats it by the pounds for protein...still growing by leaps over 6'3" 210 college freshman playing baseball. He seems to eat 5 times a day by the look of my American Express not including swipes at the University Chow but I'm not complaining saved me money with scholarship but anyway...

I was thinking of buying a good beef jerky machine and showing him how so maybe him and his team mates can make their own. This $6.99 a bag for 6 oz of probably dubious meat is getting crazy.

So any recommendations on the right "machine" and/or which cut of meat (top round?) to use? I know how to use the Googles but figured I'd ask for real opinions.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Wife in NOLA this week end to a friend so I allowed myself a little transgression


I thought that was her travel beater watch...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I thought that was her travel beater watch...


I can't wait to hear "so I had to resize the Overseas for my wife"....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> I can't wait to hear "so I had to resize the Overseas for my wife"....


Just a matter of time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Not going to NOLA NOLA but to a friend's house from high school outside of town . they are doing a swamp tour with the friend's husband (ex Marine) in using his boat then eating a ton of sea food


That's a relief. Much safer in the swampy outskirts. Honestly. What town? I won't stalk. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

iinsic said:


> English women, especially those who smoke, do not age well. Rosamund will look older than her partner in 10 years.


Most smokers do not age well. Plus tend to die young as well.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I thought that was her travel beater watch...


Not to NOLA it isn't


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Alright bros maybe you guys remember when I bought my Panerai it had a Nick in the crystal. The deal was worth me worrying about that later.
> View attachment 15580940
> View attachment 15580941
> 
> ...


Big Al you are definitely innovative. Well done.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Guy says my 116710 makes my butt look big...is he right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that thread too. Guy was an obvious troll. I abstained from feeding the troll and didn't post anything. No surprise he's now banned.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SO do the 12 o'clock "Triangles" on the Ceramic bezels fade or wash out? I presume that will be cool in 25 years but seeing a lot of photos particularly of two tone where they aint looking too hot?

And it would "appear" that Rolex could reapply some platinum powder at a service or do I have to use a silver sharpie?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a relief. Much safer in the swampy outskirts. Honestly. What town? I won't stalk. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Let me ask she said it but in one ear out the other


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Let me ask she said it but in one ear out the other


At this point I am tempted to get a second account called @Mrs.JManlay and comment but...well I learned my lesson.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I might start doing quick change spring pins. Kinda like this fake gator strap.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So 
Pepsi gone 
Omega Mark II gone
Seiko SLA019 gone
Grand Seiko SBGE201 gone

You may ask what’s left 

Exp II : staying
Sub: stays 
Seamaster : forgot about that one stays that’s my beater watch 
Milgauss : stays never one what they will do in 2021 
Speedy : down to one chrono so has to stay
Seadweller : should it go ???
Incoming : sometimes q1 hopefully VC overseas booya


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> So
> Pepsi gone
> Omega Mark II gone
> Seiko SLA019 gone
> ...


I've never seen a wrist shot of the SD so you must not wear it much. Its a big one...and not sure much of a daily wearer.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a relief. Much safer in the swampy outskirts. Honestly. What town? I won't stalk. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Slidell


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Slidell


I saw the Pogues in Atlanta, NYC and New Orleans in 2009...that was one of the last of my "great years". Nothing held a candle to Bourbon Street after a Pogues concert. Man I was a wild man back then....

I might have to drink some Guinness to day just for the memories.

2012 before Shane hit a wall...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I might start doing quick change spring pins. Kinda like this fake gator strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OEM Panerai spring bars are far more secure than the quick detach spring bars, and I would be somewhat hesitant to trust QD on my heavy, expensive PAM 572 if I were in your shoes. Just sayin' ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> So
> Pepsi gone
> Omega Mark II gone
> Seiko SLA019 gone
> ...


The 16600 SD watch head is on par with that of my 116600 SD, although the Glidelock SS bracelet of the 116600 is far superior. So, I dunno. You already have a 114060 SubC. Do you discern too much duplication between your two Rolex divers? If so maybe move the 16600.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15582937


I literally got butterflies in my stomach. LOL


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Slidell


North shore. No worries then. Even the swamps out there are safe. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> I've never seen a wrist shot of the SD so you must not wear it much. Its a big one...and not sure much of a daily wearer.


I think JMAN's dilemma is not whether it's a daily wearer since I doubt it is. It's because should he sell his 16600, it unlikely he'll ever again buy another to replace it. That's even more my dilemma with my 116600 SD4K.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I literally got butterflies in my stomach. LOL


Is it a surprise?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Real time "live" unboxing just because I'm bored...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Is it a surprise?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sometimes I think its the hunt not the watch. Sometimes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Slidell


As I recall Slidell is on I-10 roughly halfway between NOLA and Gulfport MS.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15582928


???


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I think JMAN's dilemma is not whether it's a daily wearer since I doubt it is. It's because should he sell his 16600, it unlikely he'll ever again buy another to replace it. That's even more my dilemma with my 116600 SD4K.


Yeah...but he got rid of a sweet 16710. I know I'll never get a 16700 as nice again. I sure as hell knew when I sold my 16610LV I was "done with green". Sometimes the hard decisions are easy when you are honest with yourself.

I think he has it in him. He is a modern man for the modern age.  A Vacheron Constantin type of fella


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15582952


#nevereverreadahead. And now I recall your saying earlier you sourced a North Flag. Great GADA watch. Well done. Great SS bracelet but an not fond of the OEM strap with yellow borders but think I recall that the Pelagos rubber strap will fit the NF.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Yeah...but he got rid of a sweet 16710. I know I'll never get a 16700 as nice again. I sure as hell knew when I sold my 16610LV I was "done with green". Sometimes the hard decisions are easy when you are honest with yourself.
> 
> I think he has it in him. He is a modern man for the modern age.  A Vacheron Constantin type of fella


I too am a great fan of the VC Overseas. HOWEVER, I have champagne tastes but only beer salary. You know what I'm saying.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Why would you let here travel to such a dump? Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You and me agree Bud. I'd rather stay home in a lockdown than a free trip there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Not going to NOLA NOLA but to a friend's house from high school outside of town . they are doing a swamp tour with the friend's husband (ex Marine) in using his boat then eating a ton of sea food


Now that I would go for.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i read somewhere that Tokyo has decided that it will just be cancelled if not held in 2021. No further postponements.
> 
> my guess is it will be held but with not the hoped for number of audience in personal attendance.


Use the PBR approach. 
China in 2024. Too soon?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I too am a great fan of the VC Overseas. HOWEVER, I have champagne tastes but only beer salary. You know what I'm saying.


First you have to liquidate then consolidate.

I'm watching and learning.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I thought that was her travel beater watch...


Too close to NOLA.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Most smokers do not age well. Plus tend to die young as well.


That's what I kept telling my Daddy. You are never going to make 100. And I was right 89 almost 90.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So
> Pepsi gone
> Omega Mark II gone
> Seiko SLA019 gone
> ...


Seadweller...









SubC maybe if...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> The 16600 SD watch head is on par with that of my 116600 SD, although the Glidelock SS bracelet of the 116600 is far superior. So, I dunno. You already have a 114060 SubC. Do you discern too much duplication between your two Rolex divers? If so maybe move the 16600.


Actually have a extra oyster bracelet latest gen so should put that on the SD ...hum let me try


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> i would posit that even some athletes might opt out and not even compete.
> 
> in any event, i hope i am wrong and the olympics can be successfully staged.


I also think that some countries' teams might be barred from participating if their infection rates don't get under control.

Speaking just of the USA, I think the only way they'd have a shot of doing it safely would be doing it better than even the NBA did - isolate in a "bubble" for training for several months, with frequent testing and no contact with anyone outside the team.

I finally read the story one of you guys posted earlier about COVID taking hold in Russia's Star City. Amazed me how fortunate they were that they sent some cosmonauts to the ISS just before infection rates took off. Yeah, I know that pre-launch quarantine protocols are well-practiced after nearly 60 years of spaceflight (wait, 60 years??) and should protect against presymptomatic transmission on the ISS, but I could only imagine the disaster that could've happened.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15582952


Nice I like that one 
But I think you should really consider to add this one too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think JMAN's dilemma is not whether it's a daily wearer since I doubt it is. It's because should he sell his 16600, it unlikely he'll ever again buy another to replace it. That's even more my dilemma with my 116600 SD4K.


Never get attached to metal


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Yeah...but he got rid of a sweet 16710. I know I'll never get a 16700 as nice again. I sure as hell knew when I sold my 16610LV I was "done with green". Sometimes the hard decisions are easy when you are honest with yourself.
> 
> I think he has it in him. He is a modern man for the modern age.  A Vacheron Constantin type of fella


Moving on up!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Nice I like that one
> But I think you should really consider to add this one too


I'd like to help you out, but I don't do blue watches or ones without a date. And, watch budget is pretty much spent for the next few months. I have one more other incoming though. Maybe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I too am a great fan of the VC Overseas. HOWEVER, I have champagne tastes but only beer salary. You know what I'm saying.


Yeah had to tell my daughter how disappointed I was.

She stood in line at Aldi to get kids advent calendars. They also gave her ticket for a beer one and she gave it away. WTF


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That's what I kept telling my Daddy. You are never going to make 100. And I was right 89 almost 90.


There are exceptions to the rule but unfortunately not too many.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Yeah...but he got rid of a sweet 16710. I know I'll never get a 16700 as nice again. I sure as hell knew when I sold my 16610LV I was "done with green". Sometimes the hard decisions are easy when you are honest with yourself.
> 
> I think he has it in him. He is a modern man for the modern age.  A Vacheron Constantin type of fella


Pretty much done w vintage , it is old it is run down, it clearly isn't as well made and I like new stuff


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> So
> Pepsi gone
> Omega Mark II gone
> Seiko SLA019 gone
> ...


Between the Sub and SD I'd keep the SD. But I've got a 19cm wrist so it would fit better.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> There are exceptions to the rule but unfortunately not too many.


My brother only got to 75.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty much done w vintage , it is old it is run down, it clearly isn't as well made and I like new stuff


Old age is going to be hell for you.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Moving on up!


JMAN is a private guy but he won't mind me posting this video of him...that's me hugging him.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Never get attached to metal
> View attachment 15582995


Classic!! One of the best Christmas movies ever made. Every Christmas I tried many seasons to secure my Daisy Red Ryder BB gun and finally prevailed. Always wore goggles though during our BB gun wars.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> JMAN is a private guy but he won't mind me posting this video of him...


ATM I'm living vicariously thru jman. My first attempt with Mrs BT on a VC did not go well.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty much done w vintage , it is old it is run down, it clearly isn't as well made and I like new stuff


I think by the looks of where I ended up...I'd have to agree at least for Rolex.
New Breitling and Omega is sheit in my eyes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Classic!! One of the best Christmas movies ever made. Every Christmas I tried many seasons to secure my Daisy Red Ryder BB gun and finally prevailed. Always wore goggles though during our BB gun wars.


LOL not me... I modified my pump so as not to have to pull trigger.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Classic!! One of the best Christmas movies ever made. Every Christmas I tried many seasons to secure my Daisy Red Ryder BB gun and finally prevailed. Always wore goggles though during our BB gun wars.


Reminds me local hunt sport store has several... Should add to stockpile.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Nice I like that one
> But I think you should really consider to add this one too


I thought that the BB Blue was a hot item only a few weeks ago. Has the interest cooled so quickly?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Man I wish there could be a "real" Premium forum page where we could talk weapons. So F'ing silly. Oh well. I'll shut up I'm on a well behaved streak for months now.
> 
> Back to the watches!
> View attachment 15582691


Maybe we can talk in code like drug dealers. "I got a new shirt, it's a G size 40."

Just kidding. I will not taunt the powers that be.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

When I bought my latest painting, I used their option to trade in painting on new one as long as same artist and cost more. I was touched when they posted it back for sale and mentioned me as one of the best collectors. Touched.. Who says you can't buy friends?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought that the BB Blue was a hot item only a few weeks ago. Has the interest cooled so quickly?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Isn't that the damnest thing?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Here is one from left field...pun intended.
> Anyone make Jerky? My son eats it by the pounds for protein...still growing by leaps over 6'3" 210 college freshman playing baseball. He seems to eat 5 times a day by the look of my American Express not including swipes at the University Chow but I'm not complaining saved me money with scholarship but anyway...
> 
> I was thinking of buying a good beef jerky machine and showing him how so maybe him and his team mates can make their own. This $6.99 a bag for 6 oz of probably dubious meat is getting crazy.
> ...


I know way back when in the old thread there was a lot of talk about making ice cream.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Between the Sub and SD I'd keep the SD. But I've got a 19cm wrist so it would fit better.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The sub does wear BIG


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I know way back when in the old thread there was a lot of talk about making ice cream.


We'll that'd be for me. I need beef jerky for him! LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Classic!! One of the best Christmas movies ever made. Every Christmas I tried many seasons to secure my Daisy Red Ryder BB gun and finally prevailed. Always wore goggles though during our BB gun wars.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> LOL not me... I modified my pump so as not to have to pull trigger.


Tmi.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> LOL not me... I modified my pump so as not to have to pull trigger.


Awesome

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^you could've been a movie star.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I think by the looks of where I ended up...I'd have to agree at least for Rolex.
> New Breitling and Omega is sheit in my eyes.











Going to have to disagree


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought that the BB Blue was a hot item only a few weeks ago. Has the interest cooled so quickly?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Who the heck knows ...
Willing to dump at cost if not I am calling the AD for them to take it back


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Awesome
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I thought so but don't think daughter was happy when I showed same trick to gson on nerf launcher...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> So
> Pepsi gone
> Omega Mark II gone
> Seiko SLA019 gone
> ...


I've said it before, and maybe a little heresy on here, but 3 Rolexes are more than enough in a solid, smallish collection. For me, Seadweller:


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I know way back when in the old thread there was a lot of talk about making ice cream.


Still waiting to hear how it turned out for bro Dog. They say the proofs in the pudding, but ya gotta see it or it didn't happen.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Who the heck knows ...
> Willing to dump at cost if not I am calling the AD for them to take it back


Jomashop has extended returns ATM.

Unrelated just random thought.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I saw the Pogues in Atlanta, NYC and New Orleans in 2009...that was one of the last of my "great years". Nothing held a candle to Bourbon Street after a Pogues concert. Man I was a wild man back then....
> 
> I might have to drink some Guinness to day just for the memories.
> 
> 2012 before Shane hit a wall...


I remember when I was living in Philly in the 90s, the Pogues were supposed to play at the TLA on South Street but Shane got so drunk they had to cancel the show.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Going to have to disagree


Yeah and not just because its you...thats nice. Although I could do without the He valve....That strap looks like a Filson! 
And Breitling don't get me started Kern has screwed up that brand royally.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I also think that some countries' teams might be barred from participating if their infection rates don't get under control.
> 
> Speaking just of the USA, I think the only way they'd have a shot of doing it safely would be doing it better than even the NBA did - isolate in a "bubble" for training for several months, with frequent testing and no contact with anyone outside the team.
> 
> I finally read the story one of you guys posted earlier about COVID taking hold in Russia's Star City. Amazed me how fortunate they were that they sent some cosmonauts to the ISS just before infection rates took off. Yeah, I know that pre-launch quarantine protocols are well-practiced after nearly 70 years of spaceflight (wait, 70 years??) and should protect against presymptomatic transmission on the ISS, but I could only imagine the disaster that could've happened.


I remember reading that the Olympic villages are international hook up fests for those young folks in the prime of their lives. Wouldn't it suck for your only Olympics to be a Covid Olympics?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I remember when I was living in Philly in the 90s, the Pogues were supposed to play at the TLA on South Street but Shane got so drunk they had to cancel the show.


EVERY show I have been to including the 3 in 2009 they were late supposedly b/c of him. I swear in 2009 they had a "tent" just to the left of the stage that Shane would go in and do blow because he would come out after a flute solo or something LOL WIDE awake and ready for 10 more songs!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty much done w vintage , it is old it is run down, it clearly isn't as well made and I like new stuff


And that's why I surmise your 16600 is toast. Although you asked for affirmation here, I'll bet your mind had already been set. Actually I too prefer new stuff IF it is better made than the older.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> And that's why I surmise your 16600 is toast. Although you asked for affirmation here, I'll bet your mind had already been set. Actually I too prefer new stuff IF it is better made than the older.


Yeah I would have kept the GMT if I was going to keep anything JMan and you got rid of that so the SD is as @5959HH said


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I do like this combo... Feels kind of vintage but new


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I do like this combo... Feels kind of vintage but new
> View attachment 15583065


Black dial and brown straps often look just fine together.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Black dial and brown straps often look just fine together.
> 
> View attachment 15583105


Black dial and brown straps ALWAYS contrast well.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

That's disappointing I was hoping for Aliens or God or something...








Artists group takes credit for mysterious Utah monolith


The mystery of the monolith has been solved. The world watched in wonder when a metal monolith was discovered in the southern Utah desert last month by wildlife officials who were counting sheep fr…




nypost.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> SO do the 12 o'clock "Triangles" on the Ceramic bezels fade or wash out? I presume that will be cool in 25 years but seeing a lot of photos particularly of two tone where they aint looking too hot?
> 
> And it would "appear" that Rolex could reapply some platinum powder at a service or do I have to use a silver sharpie?


AFAIK, it's just dirt and skin oils that gets into the triangle. Wash it off and it should look better.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> So
> Pepsi gone
> Omega Mark II gone
> Seiko SLA019 gone
> ...


Seadweller goes since you're questioning it. I'd vote for _either_ a Sub or SD, but not _both_.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> AFAIK, it's just dirt and skin oils that gets into the triangle. Wash it off and it should look better.


Ah. Mine is fine...I've just seen some that "worried me"....

I mean you think they would have cleaned it if they could? from the video...









Hands-On: Rolex GMT-Master II 126710BLNR Blue/Black Bezel Watch | aBlogtoWatch


Full analysis of the new Rolex GMT-Master II 126710BLNR Blue/Black Bezel watch with original photos all relevant details.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty much done w vintage , it is old it is run down, it clearly isn't as well made and I like new stuff


Hey, my blue DJ41 is new...!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Ah. Mine is fine...I've just seen some that "worried me"....
> 
> I mean you think they would have cleaned it if they could? from the video...
> 
> ...


He spent too much time trimming his arm hairs and couldn't get to cleaning the bezel.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> ATM I'm living vicariously thru jman. My first attempt with Mrs BT on a VC did not go well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought that the BB Blue was a hot item only a few weeks ago. Has the interest cooled so quickly?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Tell me about it. Who knew a DJ41 would be tough to move?? It's not a Zelos fercrissakes...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, my blue DJ41 is new...!


My blue BB is BRAND NEW


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I remember reading that the Olympic villages are international hook up fests for those young folks in the prime of their lives.


And every single one in world class shape!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Wife in NOLA this week end to a friend so I allowed myself a little transgression


Raided the wife's watch box?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Not going to NOLA NOLA but to a friend's house from high school outside of town . they are doing a swamp tour with the friend's husband (ex Marine) in using his boat then eating a ton of sea food


Sounds like an interesting tour.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sounds like an interesting tour.


She needed a break . Can't say I blame her


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i doubt if those would be enough. I was thinking under normal circumstances a significant part of those watching would be ordinary tourists.


Yes, I guess so too. I don't have the exact figures of the 3F (family, friends & fans) but they make up a large portion. Don't forget that there are a lot of contestants so each contestant has maybe ten spectators. Say swimming and you have ten swimmers per heat and there's already a hundred spectators. Eight heats for the 100m freestyle and you have 800 spectators. Like you said, throw in the tourists and local fans and you have a full house. The numbers add up very quickly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I can't wait to hear "so I had to resize the Overseas for my wife"....


How did you know?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> He spent too much time trimming his arm hairs and couldn't get to cleaning the bezel.


IT FREAKS ME OUT when I see short arm hair growing in. LOL!!!!

What is wrong with some men?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Most smokers do not age well. Plus tend to die young as well.


Plus I noticed most have "smokers fingers" in that the index and middle fingers got a weird shape compared to the other hand. One of the quick ways I can tell if someone is a heavy smoker.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I saw that thread too. Guy was an obvious troll. I abstained from feeding the troll and didn't post anything. No surprise he's now banned.


These trolls are bored with nothing to do.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> SO do the 12 o'clock "Triangles" on the Ceramic bezels fade or wash out? I presume that will be cool in 25 years but seeing a lot of photos particularly of two tone where they aint looking too hot?
> 
> And it would "appear" that Rolex could reapply some platinum powder at a service or do I have to use a silver sharpie?


It will fade faster if you keep rubbing it with your thumb....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> North shore. No worries then. Even the swamps out there are safe. Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Are the gators more polite there?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I too am a great fan of the VC Overseas. HOWEVER, I have champagne tastes but only beer salary. You know what I'm saying.


Ain't us all?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Never get attached to metal
> View attachment 15582995


I thought that was don't lick a frozen pole


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

From the web...I think I might like this more than my white?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still waiting to hear how it turned out for bro Dog. They say the proofs in the pudding, but ya gotta see it or it didn't happen.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Already made a few batches. Still waiting for those recipes that PF said he would share.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yeah I would have kept the GMT if I was going to keep anything JMan and you got rid of that so the SD is as @5959HH said
> View attachment 15583064


Toast?

Would you like butter with that?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Ah. Mine is fine...I've just seen some that "worried me"....
> 
> I mean you think they would have cleaned it if they could? from the video...
> 
> ...


Don't rub the triangle at 12


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And every single one in world class shape!


And very fit and high endurance too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> She needed a break . Can't say I blame her


True. Sometimes a simple outing or change of scenery is all it needs to refresh oneself. Hope she enjoys the catch up with her friend.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> IT FREAKS ME OUT when I see short arm hair growing in. LOL!!!!


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> My AD just called me with one of the first SS DJ41's they've had in ages....Rhodium Fluted Jubilee...that's not really part of the story I wanted to share. She said I know you like to use your Amex (Points) but we charge a 4% fee now for non bank wire.
> 
> I've never had this happen...I mean its not a eBay seller trying to charge for PayPal. So disappointing. Does yours do this??
> 
> ...


Seen the rhodium dial. It's very, very nice and I think it's one of the best dial colours in that year's release but I feel the indices blend in with the dial at certain angles. No issues if you're looking at it at straight on.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up. Now to check the other threads.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> My blue BB is BRAND NEW


Maybe change title to BNIB? Maybe no one understands? Maybe put bracelet first BNIB on bracelet? Or @@ look at me!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True. Sometimes a simple outing or change of scenery is all it needs to refresh oneself. Hope she enjoys the catch up with her friend.


True dat. My wife prefers the streets of London for her long weekends away from me 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> True dat. My wife prefers the streets of London for her long weekends away from me
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That has a terrible sound to it... The thought that jumped in my head... Ouch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Now that you bring it up Mrs BT has never gone away. She gets free time when I'm gone but.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> My AD just called me with one of the first SS DJ41's they've had in ages....Rhodium Fluted Jubilee...that's not really part of the story I wanted to share. She said I know you like to use your Amex (Points) but we charge a 4% fee now for non bank wire.
> 
> I've never had this happen...I mean its not a eBay seller trying to charge for PayPal. So disappointing. Does yours do this??
> 
> ...


The part in bold got my attention....interesting.

Personally I prefer your white over that watch.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Merv said:


> The part in bold got my attention....interesting.
> 
> Personally I prefer your white over that watch.


hmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe change title to BNIB? Maybe no one understands? Maybe put bracelet first BNIB on bracelet? Or @@ look at me!


Or have your wife wear it&#8230; And then sell it used for more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

If anyone is interested my local AD was blowing out some Omegas as 30% off, a Heuer Monza reissue at 35% and a few Baume Et Mercier watches at 40% off - one being a Copeland Chrono on bracelet. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yeah it was clear they had Watches in the back to me at least&#8230; I was on the phone.
> 
> Yeah I guess the white goes better with what else I have- my meager three amigos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what's your idea? We're you going to sell the white dial and get the rhodium? If so, no, you should keep the white dial.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Going to have to disagree


The wave dial used to me Suttle and pleasing view. The newer versions hurt my eyes. It reminds me of an acid trip gone awry.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So what's your idea? We're you going to sell the white dial and get the rhodium? If so, no, you should keep the white dial.


Yes it was my idea...mainly because she had it and I am bored but I have come to my senses. Amen.

*THE WUS Serenity Prayer*
God grant me the serenity
to accept Rolex Sport Models I cannot buy;
courage to change straps and bracelets on my own;
and wisdom to know the difference between Croc and Gator;

Living one day at a time on WUS;
enjoying one moment at a time on WUS
accepting trolls and posers as the pathway to peace;
taking, as JMan did, this sinful world;
as it is, not as my AD would have it;
trusting that BetterThere will make all things right;
if I surrender to Dogbert_is_fat;
that I may be reasonably happy with my collection;
and supremely happy with Panerol Forte's supercar color selection;
This time and the next.
Amen.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Btw, my new North Flag has a sapphire case back. I believe its the only Tudor manufacture movement watch to show the movement. Web photo...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> That's disappointing I was hoping for Aliens or God or something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the very least Unicron.









OoO Baby!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Are the gators more polite there?


Sissy uppity gators on the north shore. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> My AD just called me with one of the first SS DJ41's they've had in ages....Rhodium Fluted Jubilee...that's not really part of the story I wanted to share. She said I know you like to use your Amex (Points) but we charge a 4% fee now for non bank wire.
> 
> I've never had this happen...I mean its not a eBay seller trying to charge for PayPal. So disappointing. Does yours do this??
> 
> ...


You know what to do


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> My AD just called me with one of the first SS DJ41's they've had in ages....Rhodium Fluted Jubilee...that's not really part of the story I wanted to share. She said I know you like to use your Amex (Points) but we charge a 4% fee now for non bank wire.
> 
> I've never had this happen...I mean its not a eBay seller trying to charge for PayPal. So disappointing. Does yours do this??
> 
> ...


They are charging their AMEX fee back to you.

OoO Baby!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe change title to BNIB? Maybe no one understands? Maybe put bracelet first BNIB on bracelet? Or @@ look at me!


Price it right (if it is not) all that matters


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Sissy uppity gators on the north shore.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My initial perception seems to be wrong due to a misunderstanding on my end. Just keep the like.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> They are charging their AMEX fee back to you.
> 
> OoO Baby!


It was actually any credit card. I said Visa? Discover? All of them...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Btw, my new North Flag has a sapphire case back. I believe its the only Tudor manufacture movement watch to shoe the movement. Web photo...


Interesting or odd that they list the movement number on the back....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Plus I noticed most have "smokers fingers" in that the index and middle fingers got a weird shape compared to the other hand. One of the quick ways I can tell if someone is a heavy smoker.


Plus I could tell when a patient walked into the exam room how many packs per day he smoked by the way he smelled.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> You know what to do


Rarely.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> These trolls are bored with nothing to do.


They all like to confront and act rude too. No surprise he was banned. Good riddance.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Interesting or odd that they list the movement number on the back....


I think it due to the plain case back culture of Rolex / Tudor. They probably just don't know how to do it well. And you THEY would NEVER ask for advice.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Are the gators more polite there?











This alligator was rude until he was processed into cowboy boots.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> My AD just called me with one of the first SS DJ41's they've had in ages....Rhodium Fluted Jubilee...that's not really part of the story I wanted to share. She said I know you like to use your Amex (Points) but we charge a 4% fee now for non bank wire.
> 
> I've never had this happen...I mean its not a eBay seller trying to charge for PayPal. So disappointing. Does yours do this??
> 
> ...


That's the exact same watch @sportura AKA Sporty bought awhile back.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> It was actually any credit card. I said Visa? Discover? All of them...


I am not a fan of that at all.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> I am not a fan of that at all.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I mean at a certain point you have "costs to doing business". What's next my favorite steakhouse itemizes the electricity, water and gas that I consumed while dining?

I have NO problem with people not taking Amex...at one of our business we don't take it. But to take and then charge...I actually told her ok I can buy from California and get is shipped and save the tax....she was like wha tha. And she knows me....7% tax 4% Card(yes my choice) 11% on top of $9900?

I mean I might have popped in and picked it up...I'm not doing bank wires to buy a watch in person. Call me weird.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yes it was my idea...mainly because she had it and I am bored but I have come to my senses. Amen.
> 
> *THE WUS Serenity Prayer*
> God grant me the serenity
> ...


Amen, Amen!


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

5959HH said:


> This alligator was rude until he was processed into cowboy boots.


Those boots are fire. 🔥


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> They are charging their AMEX fee back to you.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Not sure about the US, but I am pretty sure that AMEX forbids that practice in their terms of agreement with a vendor. They cannot back charge a customer for electing to pay by card.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Plus I could tell when a patient walked into the exam room how many packs per day he smoked by the way he smelled.


LOL. Wow! They must smell really bad.

I am not at your ability level yet but I can tell the difference between Marlboro, Camel, Rothmans, Lucky Strike, Gitanes, etc. I work in construction and are around many smokers. Realised that they all smell different. My wife says that I am a passive smoker and am probably unknowingly (& unwillingly) addicted to it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> My AD just called me with one of the first SS DJ41's they've had in ages....Rhodium Fluted Jubilee...that's not really part of the story I wanted to share. She said I know you like to use your Amex (Points) but we charge a 4% fee now for non bank wire.
> 
> I've never had this happen...I mean its not a eBay seller trying to charge for PayPal. So disappointing. Does yours do this??
> 
> ...


@sportura argued very well that that's the best configuration.

But this:
"She said I know you like to use your Amex (Points) but we charge a 4% fee now for non bank wire."

That's plain weird. Are you saying that she said they'll charge extra for using a credit card? I think I'd heard that Amex charges a higher fee to retailers, but what the hell? A friend who runs a deli/dry cleaners says she won't allow people to buy, say, a newspaper on a credit card because it makes her lose money (the card fee is more than she'd get from the paper) but this is a luxury bauble with a fat built-in profit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> They all like to confront and act rude too. No surprise he was banned. Good riddance.


Yeah, I avoid those threads. These days, Inwont jump in and respond if someone disagrees with my post. I ignore it.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Those boots are fire. 🔥


Your profile pic was driving me crazy...could not place the face.

Figures Roman Roy is on the Rolex Thread.

*

















Roman Roy


Roman Roy is Logan’s youngest son. Roman exudes the bravado and cockiness his father desires from a Waystar executive, but his immaturity and lack of focus have kept him from advancing within the company. 1 Season 1 2 Season 2 3 Notes 4 References Roman shows up at Waystar Royco while Kendall...




succession.fandom.com




*


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not sure about the US, but I am pretty sure that AMEX forbids that practice in their terms of agreement with a vendor. They cannot back charge a customer for electing to pay by card.


nra

Yeah, that AD is being sketchy af.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> @sportura argued very well that that's the best configuration.
> 
> But this:
> "She said I know you like to use your Amex (Points) but we charge a 4% fee now for non bank wire."
> ...


🤔


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Wow! They must smell really bad.
> 
> I am not at your ability level yet but I can tell the difference between Marlboro, Camel, Rothmans, Lucky Strike, Gitanes, etc. I work in construction and are around many smokers. Realised that they all smell different. My wife says that I am a passive smoker and am probably unknowingly (& unwillingly) addicted to it.


My long time partner, now departed, was a chain smoker who finally quit with the assistance of a hypnotist and sun flower seeds. My advice: QUIT SMOKING!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I mean at a certain point you have "costs to doing business". What's next my favorite steakhouse itemizes the electricity, water and gas that I consumed while dining?
> 
> I have NO problem with people not taking Amex...at one of our business we don't take it. But to take and then charge...I actually told her ok I can buy from California and get is shipped and save the tax....she was like wha tha. And she knows me....7% tax 4% Card(yes my choice) 11% on top of $9900?
> 
> I mean I might have popped in and picked it up...I'm not doing bank wires to buy a watch in person. Call me weird.


They are being petty, imo. I do everything I can at my AD to get the best price, even pay cash at times. BUT, when it comes to most Rolex stuff, they say out loud to me, "You might as well pay with American Express and get the points. We make enough on the watch that it doesn't matter,"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> @sportura argued very well that that's the best configuration.
> 
> But this:
> "She said I know you like to use your Amex (Points) but we charge a 4% fee now for non bank wire."
> ...


Not sure how much it is in the US but most cards issuers charge vendors between 0.75% and 2.5% on transactions here in Australia. The fee is somewhat split between the issuing bank and the receiving bank. For a vendor, it is less whatever % in profit and that's probably the commission of the sales associate.

You're right that there's a lot of fat in there but not much if you consider that they only have ten watches a month to sell.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone share some light...I don't want to read that much $224,449.95...do I want one? 

*








Men's Rolex Prisoner of War #3525 Chronograph 35mm Incredibly Rare All Original | eBay


Find great deals for Men's Rolex Prisoner of War #3525 Chronograph 35mm Incredibly Rare All Original. Shop with confidence on eBay!



www.ebay.com




*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My long time partner, now departed, was a chain smoker who finally quit with the assistance of a hypnotist and sun flower seeds. My advice: QUIT SMOKING!!


I don't smoke but can't help that people around me do.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> They are being petty, imo. I do everything I can at my AD to get the best price, even pay cash at times. BUT, when it comes to most Rolex stuff, they say out loud to me, "You might as well pay with American Express and get the points. We make enough on the watch that it doesn't matter,"


Well... my AD doesn't encourage it but doesn't protest if I do. But I can see they're not too hot about it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Anyone share some light...I don't want to read that much $224,449.95...do I want one?
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I call Bravo Sierra on that "back" story. The only back story is the crap that comes out from the back.

Who sells a $250k watch on eBay? These would have been on Phillips Auction.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I agreed just now last minute to go out to dinner...usually I plan ahead but there is a great local place within 1 mile and they had a reservation.

Although..I think I only said yes so I can finally wear my 116710 out of the house.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Merv said:


> The part in bold got my attention....interesting.
> 
> Personally I prefer your white over that watch.


+1


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Re: above, I just need to include one more and that's it. A BLRO would be nice.  or a white dial speedie.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Re: above, I just need to include one more and that's it. A BLRO would be nice.  or a white dial speedie.


I think @Merv wants to sell his white dial Tokyo 2020 Speedmaster


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think @Merv wants to sell his white dial Tokyo 2020 Speedmaster


I was thinking something like this would also be cool.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> They are charging their AMEX fee back to you.
> 
> OoO Baby!


They're not alone. I prefer that over not accepting credit cards at all, as some places here do.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not sure about the US, but I am pretty sure that AMEX forbids that practice in their terms of agreement with a vendor. They cannot back charge a customer for electing to pay by card.


Well, I know some places just add the fee on. Usually it's 2% to 3% that is tacked on at the end. I don't know how AMEX would know what the fee is if it's incorporated into the overall charge.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I avoid those threads. These days, Inwont jump in and respond if someone disagrees with my post. I ignore it.


I disagree with your tactic. 

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


> My long time partner, now departed, was a chain smoker who finally quit with the assistance of a hypnotist and sun flower seeds. My advice: QUIT SMOKING!!


Back in 1986 I had a vice principal at my middle school that was hypnotized to lose wait. It worked for him. 
My advise about smoking is not to ever start.
OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> They are being petty, imo. I do everything I can at my AD to get the best price, even pay cash at times. BUT, when it comes to most Rolex stuff, they say out loud to me, "You might as well pay with American Express and get the points. We make enough on the watch that it doesn't matter,"


That's where I wanna shop.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I was thinking something like this would also be cool.


That's nice. I would do a nice leather strap with red stiching.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> If anyone is interested my local AD was blowing out some Omegas as 30% off, a Heuer Monza reissue at 35% and a few Baume Et Mercier watches at 40% off - one being a Copeland Chrono on bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Sounds like BAU


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Price it right (if it is not) all that matters


He has


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> It was actually any credit card. I said Visa? Discover? All of them...


Did you ask what discount for cash?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Plus I could tell when a patient walked into the exam room how many packs per day he smoked by the way he smelled.


My Daddy would hand his pack to Mrs BT before he met with doc. And he smoked last one the day we wheeled him into hospital for his last stay.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> My AD just called me with one of the first SS DJ41's they've had in ages....Rhodium Fluted Jubilee...that's not really part of the story I wanted to share. She said I know you like to use your Amex (Points) but we charge a 4% fee now for non bank wire.
> 
> I've never had this happen...I mean its not a eBay seller trying to charge for PayPal. So disappointing. Does yours do this??
> 
> ...


Buy then flip all the rage these days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Sounds like BAU


I have no idea what that means 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe change title to BNIB? Maybe no one understands? Maybe put bracelet first BNIB on bracelet? Or @@ look at me!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My long time partner, now departed, was a chain smoker who finally quit with the assistance of a hypnotist and sun flower seeds. My advice: QUIT SMOKING!!


Gotta ask... COD?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I have no idea what that means
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Business as usual


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think @Merv wants to sell his white dial Tokyo 2020 Speedmaster


No chance amigo!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Price it right (if it is not) all that matters


I know you keep saying that but I paid 
4070 bucks so 4300 out the door w me paying shipping insured (as in really insured) isn't far fetched is it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Did you ask what discount for cash?


No discount. You get the honor of buying without 4%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Gotta ask... COD?











Sorry Cod not coed got it


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Gotta ask... COD?


COPD?

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Sorry Cod not coed got it


This seriously made my day! Thank you brothers.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> *They are being petty, imo.* I do everything I can at my AD to get the best price, even pay cash at times. BUT, when it comes to most Rolex stuff, they say out loud to me, "You might as well pay with American Express and get the points. We make enough on the watch that it doesn't matter,"


Agreed. There's just no reason for a retailer to say anything other than, "Sure, we'll help you buy it." I'd probably just put the watch back on the counter and walk away without another word if they say, "Oh, hm, well, we have to charge extra, sorry..." I'm not _obligated_ to be their customer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> If anyone is interested my local AD was blowing out some Omegas as 30% off, a Heuer Monza reissue at 35% and a few Baume Et Mercier watches at 40% off - one being a Copeland Chrono on bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Where is this? I can think of a couple places here that have those brands under their roof.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Gotta ask... COD?


For what is the abbreviation of COD?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Well God works in mysterious ways via Covid-19. Maybe F1 will be fun again for the last two races...LOL









Hamilton ‘not great’ but ‘in safe hands’ - Wolff


Mercedes team principal Toto Wolff says Lewis Hamilton is having a tough time at being forced to miss the Sakhir Grand Prix with COVID-19, but is “in safe hands” after suffering mild sy…




racer.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> For what is the abbreviation of COD?


cause of death


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> For what is the abbreviation of COD?


CALL OF DUTY


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Well God works in mysterious ways via Covid-19. Maybe F1 will be fun again for the last two races...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"...struggling at the moment both in terms of his health..."

And they use the phrase "mild symptoms", too. So is it mild, or is he struggling? I suppose if they had to put him on a vent, they'd say as much.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

This is one way to do it...

*Buying Rolex GMT Master 2 Pepsi 126710BLRO & new Submariner Date 41 126610LN / grail watch purchase*


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Had to drive back down to the desert to hit the links. Wore the OoOmeeguh


































































Been a great time seeing some of my best friends from Law School (some of whom I haven't seen in over a year now).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> This is one way to do it...
> 
> *Buying Rolex GMT Master 2 Pepsi 126710BLRO & new Submariner Date 41 126610LN / grail watch purchase*


No joke. For less than buying grey market here, of course you could throw in some airfare and hotel to buy off the shelf at a well-stocked Asian AD.

... wait, he came here to the USA? fawwwkkkkk....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> No joke. For less than buying grey market here, of course you could throw in some airfare and hotel to buy off the shelf at a well-stocked Asian AD.
> 
> ... wait, he came here to the USA? fawwwkkkkk....


EXACTLY!? ... "wait, he came here to the USA? fawwwkkkkk..."


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> So
> Pepsi gone
> Omega Mark II gone
> Seiko SLA019 gone
> ...


Wow... Too bad our timing was off, as I just reacquired another 16710. Does the 126710 not count for your list due to a spouse exemption?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

How's it going bro's

Couple of updates.

Land and new build contract signed with expected build start by early next year. Land settlement soon. Finalised most of the interior and exterior.

Startedg my collection from scratch (Sold all and started again). First purchase being a Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT and the second is a PAM 620.

I was actually after a PAM 574 after Bro 59 and Bro PF enabling it to Bro Kiwi. Unfortunately couldn't find any in my nearby AD. They had a 620 and got a good deal for it.

And this is the first PAM in my collection and loving it. I had a look at their submersible 42mm range and its good. Maybe next year.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> How's it going bro's
> 
> Couple of updates.
> 
> ...


good to hear the news


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> good to hear the news


Thanks mate. Now fingers crossed on the start date and the build. I reckon build part is the tricky one for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I was thinking something like this would also be cool.


Oh wow! The Ultraman model. Mate, that one is very cool. I see some on sale but it is quite pricey. However, I wouldn't mind one of the CK2998 but I constantly question myself if another Speedmaster is really necessary. That's the Scrooge in me talking


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Well, I know some places just add the fee on. Usually it's 2% to 3% that is tacked on at the end. I don't know how AMEX would know what the fee is if it's incorporated into the overall charge.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Well, you can prove if the transaction amount exceeds the MSRP. Airlines used to do that until the card companies negotiated a deal with the airlines.

I know that I can call my AMEX office to tell them if a shop doesn't accept their cards and that I like to shop there. So they will negotiate with the store to accept the AMEX card.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I disagree with your tactic.
> 
> OoO Baby!


LOL. I know I don't have a problem with you @The Thomas J

But, by God, some of the posters out there are uncivilised Neanderthals.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Did you ask what discount for cash?


You're right. I think most places do give a discount if paying by cash.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Buy then flip all the rage these days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay. That's the in thing now huh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> No chance amigo!


You posted something the other day?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15583454


Yum.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Sorry Cod not coed got it


Excuse me. Need to go and do a Toobin


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Well God works in mysterious ways via Covid-19. Maybe F1 will be fun again for the last two races...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George Russell given a Mercedes and he qualifies in #2 on the grid. 

I hope he wins or at least stands on the podium this weekend. He is better than Albon or Leclerc and he still hasn't won a race yet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> CALL OF DUTY


You play that?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> How's it going bro's
> 
> Couple of updates.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats!


Thanks mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yum.


Where's Gene? (Formerly Saul)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Where's Gene? (Formerly Saul)


GF

Gene Takavic (Saul Goodman, Jimmy McGill)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> GF
> 
> Gene Takavic (Saul Goodman, Jimmy McGill)


Got it. I thought it was a movie reference.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You posted something the other day?


Not about selling the Panda.....you might be thinking about the Speedy Pro I said looked good, but thought was redundant with Panda in collection. No way I'd get the moonwatch in place of the Panda...if i got it, it would be as an addition.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Not about selling the Panda.....you might be thinking about the Speedy Pro I said looked good, but thought was redundant with Panda in collection. No way I'd get the moonwatch in place of the Panda...if i got it, it would be as an addition.


Sorry. My apologies. I do have a comprehension problem.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Sir Galaga, what did you think of the book? I bought a copy for my son.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I was thinking something like this would also be cool.


Maybe hold off and see how they roll out the 3861.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I have no idea what that means
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Neither did I so I googled; business as usual seemed to fit.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15583454


So easy to get likes on a dark Sunday morning 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're right. I think most places do give a discount if paying by cash.


What exactly does paying in cash mean? We've pretty much done away with cash. Does a debit card, which I've been using for decades, count as cash?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Excuse me. Need to go and do a Toobin


You've got your verb wrong, I think you mean you've got to pull a Toobin 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> What exactly does paying in cash mean? We've pretty much done away with cash. Does a debit card, which I've been using for decades, count as cash?


Debit cards still cost the vendor money. Not as much as a credit card but at least somewhere between 0.5% and 0.75% range.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> You've got your verb wrong, I think you mean you've got to pull a Toobin


Thanks. Now I have learnt how to do it - pull it, I mean. ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Debit cards still cost the vendor money. Not as much as a credit card but at least somewhere between 0.5% and 0.75% range.


Ok, so what constitutes cash? A wad of bills held together with a rubber band?





__





Google Image Result for https://www.ericpetersautos.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/wad-o-bills.jpg






images.app.goo.gl





LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. Now I have learnt how to do it - pull it, I mean.


Or PaT for short 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe hold off and see how they roll out the 3861.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I am. Thanks for the advice, my friend.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sir Galaga, what did you think of the book? I bought a copy for my son.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Great book and it shows that a watch doesn't have to be a Rolex to be important to the owner.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ok, so what constitutes cash? A wad of bills held together with a rubber band?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Wasn't that our understanding of what is "cash"?

Don't you think that Debit cards, ATM cards are "cash-less" since it doesn't involve physically handing over any currency except for an electronic transfer.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> What exactly does paying in cash mean? We've pretty much done away with cash. Does a debit card, which I've been using for decades, count as cash?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


There's still a transaction fee charged on a debit card, so as the saying goes, cash (in the form of actual currency) is king.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> Wow... Too bad our timing was off, as I just reacquired another 16710. Does the 126710 not count for your list due to a spouse exemption?


Might as well add it to the pile


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> What exactly does paying in cash mean? We've pretty much done away with cash. Does a debit card, which I've been using for decades, count as cash?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Anything plastic has a merchant fee.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

What is on the agenda today...?

I have a channel that I don't know why plays the British antique roadshow 24 hours a day and every 4th is a Rolex ordered from Rolex while in a POW camp.

You Brits are the best...stiff upper lip and all...I'm being beat and starved...I think I'll buy a Rolex on credit. BRILLIANT!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ok, so what constitutes cash? A wad of bills held together with a rubber band?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Mrs BT keeps a few thousand in the house just in case.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> What is on the agenda today...?
> 
> I have a channel that I don't know why plays the British antique roadshow 24 hours a day and every 4th is a Rolex ordered from Rolex while in a POW camp.
> 
> You Brits are the best...stiff upper lip and all...I'm being heated and starved...I think I'll buy a Rolex on credit. BRILLIANT!


Lmao. I'm maybe watching a little football and probably doing some yard work. Gotta trim the yard one more time before I get a couple month break. Last day of vacation so time to get back to normal for at least a week.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao. I'm maybe watching a little football and probably doing some yard work. Gotta trim the yard one more time before I get a couple month break. Last day of vacation so time to get back to normal for at least a week.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


YEP we are cutting down the Bermuda grass one last time today...I am going to pay someone to do our Crape Myrtles this year...

It'll be TMI but I use to mow then I use to have a "guy" but now my wife LOVES to do it...I mean LOVES IT. She considers it exorcise...she'll go for her 5 mile walk or whatever the hell it is (she asks me to go and I laugh and laugh) and then comes back and mows...I did buy her a very nice Honda Mower though. That's true love....

I'm the weed eater guy....oh and I spray a mean weed killer and/or roundup!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Thanks mate. Now fingers crossed on the start date and the build. I reckon build part is the tricky one for me.


Congrats, Kris. What's the new building gonna be like?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> ...
> I'm the weed eater guy....oh and I spray a mean weed killer and/or roundup!


You may want to stay away from the Roundup, just to be on the safe side...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another Sunday where the Cowboys cannot possibly lose!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You may want to stay away from the Roundup, just to be on the safe side...


Yeah I saw that...I'm not too crazy with it....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Yeah I saw that...I'm not too crazy with it....


Nice new avatar brother! Like.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another Sunday where the Cowboys cannot possibly lose!
> 
> View attachment 15584283


*Dictionary

famous last words*

phrase of famous

said as an ironic comment on or reply to an overconfident assertion that may well be proved wrong by events.
""I'll be perfectly OK on my own." "Famous last words," she thought to herself"

""Another Sunday where the Cowboys cannot possibly lose!", he thought to himself"

Definitions from Oxford Languages

Feedback


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice new avatar brother! Like.


Going with an upbeat....less death 2021! 
Plus that now fat little Jack Russell cracks me up.










We had no hope when we saw him as a puppy...he was coming home.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> *Dictionary
> 
> famous last words*
> 
> ...


'Cause they're playing on Tues night this week... ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 'Cause they're playing on Tues night this week... 😅


🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪
Talk about setting me up!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

If I never saw a puppy I'd never own a dog...I always forget they are going to grow up. After these two....I SWEAR I am going dog free for a bit.
I think I spend more money for vacations on nice kennels for them than our hotel bill...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I am. Thanks for the advice, my friend.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cable guy coming to give us fiber optic. Then I'll pick up my lady and we'll go for a run and then drink beer .

Got a tree and put up Xmas lights yesterday so that's out of the way.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> YEP we are cutting down the Bermuda grass one last time today...I am going to pay someone to do our Crape Myrtles this year...
> 
> It'll be TMI but I use to mow then I use to have a "guy" but now my wife LOVES to do it...I mean LOVES IT. She considers it exorcise...she'll go for her 5 mile walk or whatever the hell it is (she asks me to go and I laugh and laugh) and then comes back and mows...I did buy her a very nice Honda Mower though. That's true love....
> 
> I'm the weed eater guy....oh and I spray a mean weed killer and/or roundup!


That's great! Hope you are not getting her a bucket and mop for Xmas this year!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> That's great! Hope you are not getting her a bucket and mop for Xmas this year!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


>


I know about your sense of humor, hence the heads-up. 

Got yer back, Bro!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

WHO is less excited than me for this?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> How's it going bro's
> 
> Couple of updates.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I especially like that PAM 620. Well done and welcome back to the OoO madhouse.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Going with an upbeat....less death 2021!
> Plus that now fat little Jack Russell cracks me up.
> 
> View attachment 15584346
> ...


Good thing Jack Russell Terrier's don't weigh 100lbs. If they did, they'd truly be terror's as well as terriers.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I know about your sense of humor, hence the heads-up.
> 
> Got yer back, Bro!


No I appreciate it...and I mean its "a set" and uses a push peddle to wring out!!!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Good thing Jack Russell Terrier's don't weigh 100lbs. If they did, they'd truly be terror's as well as terriers.


You should see him go after dogs at the dog park that are misbehaving. Everyone calls him "The Referee" ... in the middle of everything breaking it up and starting it all at the same time. Gets my BlueTick in trouble because then he starts to protect the little guy...

He has two modes....full speed and on his back. LOL


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> 🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪
> Talk about setting me up!


Here, let me make amends.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> No I appreciate it...and I mean its "a set" and uses a push peddle to wring out!!!
> View attachment 15584531


Any woman would be proud to own that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Woo hoo, Russell has an 8+ second lead on Bottas at 52 laps!!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I know you keep saying that but I paid
> 4070 bucks so 4300 out the door w me paying shipping insured (as in really insured) isn't far fetched is it?


Jman, sorry did not mean to offend.

I did not know your price but it seems reasonable.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> YEP we are cutting down the Bermuda grass one last time today...I am going to pay someone to do our Crape Myrtles this year...
> 
> It'll be TMI but I use to mow then I use to have a "guy" but now my wife LOVES to do it...I mean LOVES IT. She considers it exorcise...she'll go for her 5 mile walk or whatever the hell it is (she asks me to go and I laugh and laugh) and then comes back and mows...I did buy her a very nice Honda Mower though. That's true love....
> 
> I'm the weed eater guy....oh and I spray a mean weed killer and/or roundup!


You do crepe murder?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Jman, sorry did not mean to offend.
> 
> I did not know your price but it seems reasonable.


I have a suspicion you were hearing frustration.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You may want to stay away from the Roundup, just to be on the safe side...


LOL no roundup here and we would be overcome in months.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Yeah I saw that...I'm not too crazy with it....


I was sprayed many times with shyte as a child working on the farm.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> I was sprayed many times with shyte as a child working on the farm.


Good news: Now you don't have to worry about the COVID vaccine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Cable guy coming to give us fiber optic. Then I'll pick up my lady and we'll go for a run and then drink beer .
> 
> Got a tree and put up Xmas lights yesterday so that's out of the way.


I would only need a decorative fiber optic.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Good news: Now you don't have to worry about the COVID vaccine.


I don't worry about it much lol.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> LOL no roundup here and we would be overcome in months.


yep, try to maintain a few miles of fence lines without Roundup....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Jman, sorry did not mean to offend.
> 
> I did not know your price but it seems reasonable.


No worries


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> yep, try to maintain a few miles of fence lines without Roundup....


You can guess how much supply we have


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> No worries


How's the sale going?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You do crepe murder?


NOT exactly...we use to but not like the commercial guys do. But mine are freaking 40' tall...from skipping a couple years.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here, let me make amends.
> 
> View attachment 15584573


Those are good amends.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> You can guess how much supply we have


same as me? I buy the concentrate stuff, liquid gold price...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I was sprayed many times with shyte as a child working on the farm.


Well guys...we figured it out!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> How's it going bro's
> 
> Couple of updates.
> 
> ...


Wow! Restarting a collection? Good for you and those two look like a good start


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> How's it going bro's
> 
> Couple of updates.
> 
> ...


What mm is the PAM? That is the one look I like...I can't do the cantilever crown...or whateve the heck it is.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Yes Mrs BT keeps a few thousand in the house just in case.


SO Did OJ and Al when they were in the Bronco...so be careful.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> How's the sale going?


Poorly


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Well guys...we figured it out!


Green eye and blue eye... Hmm

Hell my Daddy didn't think twice about spraying ddt while we were in same field.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> What mm is the PAM? That is the one look I like...I can't do the cantilever crown...or whateve the heck it is.


Replace a breitling w a Pam


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> SO Did OJ and Al when they were in the Bronco...so be careful.


She wanted to put enough there to buy a car in cash just in case... Told her that's a little much imo


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Stay out of that new thread... Need some help... Hint no woman would misspell carat.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Replace a breitling w a Pam


That makes sense that way I'd have a classic Breitling a classic Omega and a classic Pam. 
At least that's what I can tell myself.

But those Breitling's are completely different... Is what I tell myself now.

Wait are we talking about the same thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Wait are we talking about the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Store bought...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> There's still a transaction fee charged on a debit card, so as the saying goes, cash (in the form of actual currency) is king.





Sappie66 said:


> Cable guy coming to give us fiber optic. Then I'll pick up my lady and we'll go for a run and then drink beer .
> 
> Got a tree and put up Xmas lights yesterday so that's out of the way.


That's early. Our tree goes up on the 23rd and not before. Tradition!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's early. Our tree goes up on the 23rd and not before. Tradition!


Noticed more stuff going up early. Think largely due to a crap year.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> That makes sense that way I'd have a classic Breitling a classic Omega and a classic Pam.
> At least that's what I can tell myself.
> 
> But those Breitling's are completely different... Is what I tell myself now.
> ...


Vintage look and no patina


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> What mm is the PAM? That is the one look I like...I can't do the cantilever crown...or whateve the heck it is.


Its the 42 mm with the cushion case, thickness under 11.5 mm


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


GF
75 yo movement running at 0s/d 289 amplitude and best rate could be better but don't feel like messing w it


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Wow! Restarting a collection? Good for you and those two look like a good start


Thanks mate.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Brand new deployant croco strap...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> GF
> 75 yo movement running at 0s/d 289 amplitude and best rate could be better but don't feel like messing w it


Is that a copy of mine?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hum


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Congratulations! I especially like that PAM 620. Well done and welcome back to the OoO madhouse.


Thanks bro 59.  .

You were the lead enabler on the PAM, super enabler..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Hum


Trading the BB?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Stay out of that new thread... Need some help... Hint no woman would misspell carat.


Yikes! The only thing "Rolex" about that monstrosity is the word on the dial.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Is that a copy of mine?


Same exact watch


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Congrats, Kris. What's the new building gonna be like?


thanks mate. This is how the build will look like in the builder's visualiser. Ignore the front yard with turf, that portion will be different.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> thanks mate. This is how the build will look like in the builder's visualiser. Ignore the front yard with turf, that portion will be different.
> View attachment 15584899


Looks nice for sure.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Same exact watch


Strap?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Hum


I tried a couple a little while ago.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Trading the BB?


Thoughts on the Wempe ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I tried a couple a little while ago.


Hell of a watch for 5k.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I tried a couple a little while ago.


Thoughts ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Woo hoo, Russell has an 8+ second lead on Bottas at 52 laps!!!!


That's awesome. Stepped up and swung big. I'll go look for a race recap.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> yep, try to maintain a few miles of fence lines without Roundup....


Isn't that what goats are for?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Staycation


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


Whats that?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Hum


I don't know how to take that "hum"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Green eye and blue eye... Hmm
> 
> Hell my Daddy didn't think twice about spraying ddt while we were in same field.


MrsBS remembers playing in the clouds of DDT from the spray truck when it drove through her neighborhood.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> thanks mate. This is how the build will look like in the builder's visualiser. Ignore the front yard with turf, that portion will be different.
> View attachment 15584899


Looks great!

I think I lived in that house in GTA5...its right up the street from here...I was robbing a bank.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts ?


Bracelet is very very wide.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Looks nice for sure.


Thanks mate. Hoping house looks like the visualiser after the build.🤞🤞


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Hum


Nah. The BR05 is better.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I think I lived in that house in GTA5...its right up the street from here...I was robbing a bank.
> View attachment 15584917


My Fav of all time is this. Vice city is the best imo.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I tried a couple a little while ago.


Mate, that IWC looks good. Did you end up buying any?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Isn't that what goats are for?


Actually they are quite tasty.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, that IWC looks good. Did you end up buying any?


That's my IWC


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I have a suspicion you were hearing frustration.


With a 59BB Blue I doubt JMAN will be frustrated for very long. He's already rid himself of several watches that are not easily moved, and his 59BB doesn't fit into a difficult to move category.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> With a 59BB Blue I doubt JMAN will be frustrated for very long. He's already rid himself of several watches that are not easily moved, and his 59BB doesn't fit into a difficult to move category.


Oh but it has moved there.... He was caught on other side of wave and is experiencing undertow.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts ?





Betterthere said:


> Hell of a watch for 5k.


What BT said. 

Actually I liked it. Dial is exceptional, but CDN$17000 was way way way too much.

Date window position not the best but I could live with it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Thoughts ?


Maybe get the GP as a temp until VC arrives? Or Zenith skeleton.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Poorly


Maybe drop your price a bit and require the buyer to pay shipping and insurance costs. I can't see your having anything other than a short time issue selling a watch that popular.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Hum


Can't quite warm up to that one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Maybe drop your price a bit and require the buyer to pay shipping and insurance costs. I can't see your having anything other than a short time issue selling a watch that popular.


We could all chip in say 1/10 of cost then every month ship to next member to wear for a month... $400 for months rent. At end of 10 months. Jman sells for half price and we split the money. I started liking this as I typed it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Hum


Is a "Wempe" one more desirable like the Tiffany branded Pateks?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> We could all chip in say 1/10 of cost then every month ship to next member to wear for a month... $400 for months rent. At end of 10 months. Jman sells for half price and we split the money. I started liking this as I typed it.


OR we go in for the long haul. Same thing initially but we hold it for 25 years and split the profits...well those of us still above ground,.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe get the GP as a temp until VC arrives? Or Zenith skeleton.


Forgot about the zenith I liked it a LOT


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Oh but it has moved there.... He was caught on other side of wave and is experiencing undertow.


Please clarify.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Wempe is Wimpy

"I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a Wempe today"


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Oh but it has moved there.... He was caught on other side of wave and is experiencing undertow.


Hope he doesn't end up under water on it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Please clarify.


The wave was the popularity of the blue bb58. But jman bought just after the wave crashed and was caught standing as the undertow started.

Ie blue bb58 days over


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Tudor is well...









Sorry...we hurt the ones we love the most.

Luckily...back row left...that's JMan


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Forgot about the zenith I liked it a LOT


Yeah I did too so maybe u spend 5 months with it and who knows?

Dehoarding has taught me another lesson. Money received goes into communal pot not so easy to get back out.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Can't quite warm up to that one.


Maybe trying to borrow a little too much from the Santos with the screws? It's nice but I'd go in another direction.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> The wave was the popularity of the blue bb58. But jman bought just after the wave crashed and was caught standing as the undertow started.
> 
> Ie blue bb58 days over


OK I understand what you're saying but didn't realize the BB58 wave crashed and thought the watch was as popular as ever. I really like the concept of the BB58 although I've never seen one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Forgot about the zenith I liked it a LOT


Wait a minute was Toppers a zenith AD?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Maybe trying to borrow a little too much from the Santos with the screws? It's nice but I'd go in another direction.


To each his own I suppose but that one didn't pique my interest at all.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> We could all chip in say 1/10 of cost then every month ship to next member to wear for a month... $400 for months rent. At end of 10 months. Jman sells for half price and we split the money. I started liking this as I typed it.


Can you imagine us arguing over who made that scratch and who put that nick in the crystal!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> OK I understand what you're saying but didn't realize the BB58 wave crashed and thought the watch was as popular as ever. I really like the concept of the BB58 although I've never seen one.


I've educated Mrs BT too well. I say omega she says no. I say omega she says no. I say VC and she says viet cong? I say Rolex she says just be sure you want it?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Is a "Wempe" one more desirable like the Tiffany branded Pateks?


Could become that I suppose ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Wait a minute was Toppers a zenith AD?


Topperjewelers is still a Zenith AD I think.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I've educated Mrs BT too well. I say omega she says no. I say omega she says no. I say VC and she says viet cong? I say Rolex she says just be sure you want it?


Dangerous to be married to someone as watch savvy as Mrs. BT.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Topperjewelers is still a Zenith AD I think.


God the collective brilliance is too much.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Dangerous to be married to someone as watch savvy as Mrs. BT.


Dammit she listens to me.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> To each his own I suppose but that one didn't pique my interest at all.


I had no idea that was a word. I think I've "said" "peeked" for my entire life but never had to spell it.

Don't lie guys...you didn't either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I had no idea that was a word. I think I've "said" "peeked" for my entire life but never had to spell it.
> 
> Don't lie guys...you didn't either.
> 
> View attachment 15585000


LOL I knew it...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> LOL I knew it...


Well yes. I didn't mean you I meant the others...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> OK I understand what you're saying but didn't realize the BB58 wave crashed and thought the watch was as popular as ever. I really like the concept of the BB58 although I've never seen one.


I really like them too. Unfortunate that they are just too small for me. I also like the larger bronze version but it wears pretty goofy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Time to go watch F1 race that's over but I don't know when won!
This track looks like a video game from overhead...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Forget it...Leclerc didn't make it out of first lap. I'm back.
Perez's fault...









WATCH: Verstappen Crashes Out of Sakhir GP After Chaotic Start With Leclerc and Perez


Max Verstappen, Charles Leclerc and Sergio Perez crash out in the first lap of the Sakhir Grand Prix and Max and Charles retire from the race.




www.essentiallysports.com


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> OK I understand what you're saying but didn't realize the BB58 wave crashed and thought the watch was as popular as ever. I really like the concept of the BB58 although I've never seen one.


Last year I passed on one of the original color. I was at an AD and just asked the SA about it as it wasn't in the display case. They went in the back and brought one out, on a bracelet no less, and said they would sell it to me if I wanted it. Lucky me right? It really fit me well and looks great in person, but just decided I didn't love it enough.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I've educated Mrs BT too well. I say omega she says no. I say omega she says no. I say VC and she says viet cong? I say Rolex she says just be sure you want it?


So PP is Phnom Penh then?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

WHat's up with this baloney - I hadn't heard of this.

*NOTE: Insurance restrictions due to COVID19 now require packages be delivered to a local FedEx ship center. Buyer must confirm pickup location before shipment.









FSOT: Rolex Sea-Dweller ref. 16600 P-serial w/ Box+Papers


* PLEASE READ CONTENTS OF THIS ENTIRE POST BEFORE SENDING A MESSAGE. LOWBALL OFFERS AND 'WHAT'S YOUR BEST PRICE' MESSAGES WILL BE POLITELY IGNORED. US TRANSACTION/SHIPPING ONLY. * Hello! Up for sale is a Rolex Sea-Dweller ref. 16600 (P serial) with Box and Papers in good condition. This watch...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Tudor is well...
> View attachment 15584979
> 
> 
> ...


Where is @Snaggletooth ; when we need it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Can you imagine us arguing over who made that scratch and who put that nick in the crystal!


And with all the lawyers around here I will be left stranded w a busted BB


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I had no idea that was a word. I think I've "said" "peeked" for my entire life but never had to spell it.
> 
> Don't lie guys...you didn't either.
> 
> View attachment 15585000


We'll forgive you as long as you don't say libery or supposably


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Last year I passed on one of the original color. I was at an AD and just asked the SA about it as it wasn't in the display case. They went in the back and brought one out, on a bracelet no less, and said they would sell it to me if I wanted it. Lucky me right? It really fit me well and looks great in person, but just decided I didn't love it enough.


The Blue one on the other hand ...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> We'll forgive you as long as you don't say libery or supposably


Ok. Why not though? ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> We'll forgive you as long as you don't say libery or supposably


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


>


HaHaHa...Got it!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> We'll forgive you as long as you don't say libery or supposably


Or NUCULAR


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> And with all the lawyers around here I will be left stranded w a busted BB


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Or NUCULAR


I'm really champing at the bit for more of these...
*







*


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> What BT said.
> 
> Actually I liked it. Dial is exceptional, but CDN$17000 was way way way too much.
> 
> Date window position not the best but I could live with it.


17k?? I didn't know the actual price so I was right there with BT about "hell of a watch for 5k"


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


You could buy that Overseas at Grey Market if you cut up that couch and make straps...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I'm really champing at the bit for more of these...


eXpresso?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> I had no idea that was a word. I think I've "said" "peeked" for my entire life but never had to spell it.
> 
> Don't lie guys...you didn't either.
> 
> View attachment 15585000


hukt ahn fawniks wirkt fur mie


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> WHat's up with this baloney - I hadn't heard of this.
> 
> *NOTE: Insurance restrictions due to COVID19 now require packages be delivered to a local FedEx ship center. Buyer must confirm pickup location before shipment.
> 
> ...


Confused again.

What I've read is that FedEx and UPS are both capping their shipment volume temporarily because they can't physically carry the entire increased demand. They're told retailers "sorry, can't pick up to ship, no exceptions".

Is this what that seller is having to work around?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Confused again.
> 
> What I've read is that FedEx and UPS are both capping their shipment volume temporarily because they can't physically carry the entire increased demand. They're told retailers "sorry, can't pick up to ship, no exceptions".
> 
> Is this what that seller is having to work around?


OH ok maybe...I know I shipped two "Rollies" Friday that will be delivered Monday but well I'm on OoO so...maybe they knew me.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sex, biceps and watch choices – how your wrist size affects your life - Time and Tide Watches


There’s a famous Bond scene in Octopussy where Roger Moore’s 007, clad in his customary white tuxedo, sits down to play a spot of high-stakes backgammon. His adversary – the malevolent Kamal Khan – is surreptitiously cheating, using a set of loaded dice. Unfazed, Bond accepts Khan’s 200,000...




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> OH ok maybe...I know I shipped two "Rollies" Friday that will be delivered Monday but well I'm on OoO so...maybe they knew me.


On second read, no, I don't think it's a cap on volume like I said. I glossed over the "due to insurance restrictions" part.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> On second read, no, I don't think it's a cap on volume like I said. I glossed over the "due to insurance restrictions" part.


Well I assure you the watches I sent were insured and they got picked up and being delivered to a address not a FedEx location.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> eXpresso?


Let me axe you something ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I like the head shots


Not bad for 300 meters...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Can you imagine if we could go to Rolex.ch and click "add to cart"?!!!





__





Shopping Bag







www.panerai.com













PAM01144 - Radiomir - 42mm


Radiomir - 42mm




www.panerai.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Let me axe you something ...


We have a Winner!!!!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

OMG for some reason I clicked to follow *Watches - Private Sellers and Sponsors.*
Don't ever do that. Unless you want to be driven insane.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Ha Ha Mercedes has melted down in the pits WOW what a F up. Sorry I know I'm talking to myself.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Not bad for 300 meters...


She is blind as a bat so yeah


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> She is blind as a bat so yeah


Insert obvious hurtful joke here:*___*


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> OMG for some reason I clicked to follow *Watches - Private Sellers and Sponsors.*
> Don't ever do that. Unless you want to be driven insane.


Oops! Careful, it's like gazing upon the Medusa.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Insert obvious hurtful joke here:*___*


Bats have been maligned (look that up Mickey)enough this year. We need to lift them up.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Bat's have been maligned (look that up Mickey)enough this year. We need to lift them up.











First round of bat is on me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> First round of bat is on me


Even I would not eat a bat.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> We'll forgive you as long as you don't say libery or supposably


I've said both like that on purpose for so long that now it permanent. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> LOL I knew it...





Mickey® said:


> Well yes. I didn't mean you I meant the others...


I knew it too...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I knew it too...


WELL I didn't expect that! 

Just joking.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cowboys still haven't lost today!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Sex, biceps and watch choices – how your wrist size affects your life - Time and Tide Watches
> 
> 
> There’s a famous Bond scene in Octopussy where Roger Moore’s 007, clad in his customary white tuxedo, sits down to play a spot of high-stakes backgammon. His adversary – the malevolent Kamal Khan – is surreptitiously cheating, using a set of loaded dice. Unfazed, Bond accepts Khan’s 200,000...
> ...


Lmao. It's more of a curse. Good thing I really like Panerai. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Can you imagine if we could go to Rolex.ch and click "add to cart"?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is awesome. Simply awesome.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> That watch is awesome. Simply awesome.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Strap?


Chris ward


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is what's silly...people buying (I presume) from used and Grey for way over MSRP and I can order one from Panerai and get it in 5 days? Maybe they don't know like I didn't...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Here is what's silly...people buying (I presume) from used and Grey for way over MSRP and I can order one from Panerai and get it in 5 days? Maybe they don't know like I didn't...
> View attachment 15585242


No discount though. AD Can give you up to 25% off. Though that blue one may be boutique only and I don't know if they'd discount anything.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Here is what's silly...people buying (I presume) from used and Grey for way over MSRP and I can order one from Panerai and get it in 5 days? Maybe they don't know like I didn't...
> View attachment 15585242


Guessing they might be anticipating the company to run out. Or maybe the greys have a markup anticipating a trade in. Dunno.

Don't think you could be disappointed in that watch though. Badass piece.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Christmas gift to myself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it is serious when he is getting in shape


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Sex, biceps and watch choices – how your wrist size affects your life - Time and Tide Watches
> 
> 
> There’s a famous Bond scene in Octopussy where Roger Moore’s 007, clad in his customary white tuxedo, sits down to play a spot of high-stakes backgammon. His adversary – the malevolent Kamal Khan – is surreptitiously cheating, using a set of loaded dice. Unfazed, Bond accepts Khan’s 200,000...
> ...


The author doesn't understand the difference between average and median. The word he used was "average", but the numbers he described seem to refer to the median.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

How about that strap ?

Kiwi would look good on the 921


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> How about that strap ?
> 
> Kiwi would look good on the 921


That is nice!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> The author doesn't understand the difference between average and median. The word he used was "average", but the numbers he described seem to refer to the median.


A tough concept for some


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Who would have thought I would be a "hand" guy...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Who would have thought I would be a "hand" guy...


Honest-to-goodness heat-blued hands are the shizzit.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> The author doesn't understand the difference between average and median. The word he used was "average", but the numbers he described seem to refer to the median.


The pic of Dwayne Johnson makes me wonder how big his wrists really are. His _forearms_ are huge, but his body fat is so low that there isn't a lot of padding at his _wrists_.

I can say that when I got more fit some hm-hm years ago, my wrists got thinner while my arms bulked up. Had to get a link taken out of my main watch's bracelet at the time.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Guessing they might be anticipating the company to run out. Or maybe the greys have a markup anticipating a trade in. Dunno.
> 
> Don't think you could be disappointed in that watch though. Badass piece.
> 
> ...


You got?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> How about that strap ?
> 
> Kiwi would look good on the 921


What brand is that watch? I feel like I've missed something


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> What brand is that watch? I feel like I've missed something


The JMAN band brand


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> With a 59BB Blue I doubt JMAN will be frustrated for very long. He's already rid himself of several watches that are not easily moved, and his 59BB doesn't fit into a difficult to move category.


@5959HH you gonna help Jman out?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Here is what's silly...people buying (I presume) from used and Grey for way over MSRP and I can order one from Panerai and get it in 5 days? Maybe they don't know like I didn't...
> View attachment 15585242


so is kiwi right on AD?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> @5959HH you gonna help Jman out?











Yep giving JMAN a hand


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> so is kiwi right on AD?


Don't know. I always assume you guys are "always right" but I thought this was a LE...not sure why they'd discount?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Yep giving JMAN a hand


was thinking more of a $ hand


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Yep giving JMAN a hand











None Smoker.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> None Smoker.


Proves I will never be able to trick Bro 59 into a 59 ever.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> was thinking more of a $ hand


Actually that BB58 blue was the only Tudor on my radar and really like the concept.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Proves I will never be able to trick Bro 59 into a 59 ever.


Until now had not thought of Bro 59 and BB59.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Until now had not thought of Bro 59 and BB59.


lol a 59...when one accidentally posts a milestone? Mickey saved you.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats to all the Cowboy fans today!!!!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Actually that BB58 blue was the only Tudor on my radar and really like the concept.


I know a guy who knows a guy...you deserve it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ok, so what constitutes cash? A wad of bills held together with a rubber band?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in our neck of the woods, that or a check would suffice.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Until now had not thought of Bro 59 and BB58.


#Godfrey. Didn't even think of a milestone but thanks anyhow BT for keeping me in mind.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Yep giving JMAN a hand


It's clapping a palindrome. 1 2-3-2- etc.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey. Didn't even think of a milestone but thanks anyhow BT for keeping me in mind.


I basically never left High School.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> lol a 59...when one accidentally posts a milestone? Mickey saved you.


Did I do something good finally? You know what they say...

"Even a broken Tudor GMT tells the right date once a month"  EDIT - Too soon sorry.

"Even a broken Clock tells the correct time twice a day"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Did I do something good finally? You know what they say...
> 
> "Even a broken Tudor GMT tells the right date once a month"


no


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> no


oh


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Honest-to-goodness heat-blued hands are the shizzit.
> 
> View attachment 15585291


Service that puppy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> oh


every few thousand posts I try to get 59 to repeat his accidental post on a milestone


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Actually that BB58 blue was the only Tudor on my radar and really like the concept.


Well your radar is right here









Aren't you in luck


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Well your radar is right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempting


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Well your radar is right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm guessing [email protected]@K didn't help


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> every few thousand posts I try to get 59 to repeat his accidental post on a milestone


Few win the lottery more than one time. Same principle as my taking the cheese on another milestone.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Few win the lottery more than one time. Same principle as my taking the cheese on another milestone.


yes my last 2 attempts may have soured me on trying


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> A tough concept for some


Wait 'til you throw "mode" at them...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Service that puppy


Dunno where to start when it comes to finding a local who I'd trust with a near-hundred-year-old family heirloom.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Tempting


_"I can resist anything but temptation."_

Help a bud out...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Bats have been maligned (look that up Mickey)enough this year. We need to lift them up.


Bats spelled backwards is stab. Umm, I'm afraid that didn't help much.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Well your radar is right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE ONE OF THOSE!!!?? I hear they are amazing and really really hard to get. Not just average Tudor people desire but rich, famous...even doctors.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Bats spelled backwards is stab. Umm, I'm afraid that didn't help much.











Fruit Bat Curry- Kari Sousouri - The Creole Melting Pot


This full flavoured fruit bat curry, marinated in vinegar, salt and cloves and then cooked into a spicy curry has been, since early settlement, a delicacy in the Seychelles




www.thecreolemeltingpot.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Fruit Bat Curry- Kari Sousouri - The Creole Melting Pot
> 
> 
> This full flavoured fruit bat curry, marinated in vinegar, salt and cloves and then cooked into a spicy curry has been, since early settlement, a delicacy in the Seychelles
> ...


This is the first post I've ever "Liked" and then went back and "unliked" when I re-read "fruit bat curry".


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

surprised my father in law didn't pick this up while fighting there




__





Fruit Bat Soup: The Traditional Palau Delicacy


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, they say. And that's exactly what you'll think after trying Palau's famed delicacy - Fruit Bat Soup. This is truly one of the weirdest foods eaten around




travelfoodatlas.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Fruit Bat Curry- Kari Sousouri - The Creole Melting Pot
> 
> 
> This full flavoured fruit bat curry, marinated in vinegar, salt and cloves and then cooked into a spicy curry has been, since early settlement, a delicacy in the Seychelles
> ...


That's weird. Only beef, pork, lamb or chicken for me.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> You got?


I have the 572 black dial 45mm version. I believe Bro59 and Kiwi have the 42mm versions in black dial also. The case is phenomenal. That blue dial makes it even better.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Dunno where to start when it comes to finding a local who I'd trust with a near-hundred-year-old family heirloom.


What's the movement in it ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's weird. Only beef, pork, lamb or chicken for me.


Godfrey!

Out of the selection of protein above, we exclude innards. I don't eat innards. Well, maybe pate but that's about it. No lamb brains, or haggis. Yuck.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> I had no idea that was a word. I think I've "said" "peeked" for my entire life but never had to spell it.
> 
> Don't lie guys...you didn't either.
> 
> View attachment 15585000


that's one of the common mis-used words here in the forums.

like compliment/complement.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Who would have thought I would be a "hand" guy...


That would be really nice if it weren't missing the 10.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> that's one of the common mis-used words here in the forums.
> 
> like compliment/complement.


deployment clasp or deployant clasp?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> That would be really nice if it weren't missing the 10.


Seriously hurts the value. Not sure if its just a mistake or incompetence but a rookie mistake for sure. smh...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's weird. Only beef, pork, lamb or chicken for me.


You are missing out : bear, elk, venison, bison, quail, dove, pheasant, duck, snake, eel, frog, turtle, goat, snail, horse,rabbit, squirrel, possum, raccoon, all things from the sea....but Moose I have not et but hope to


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You are missing out : bear, elk, venison, bison, quail, dove, pheasant, duck, snake, eel, frog, turtle, goat, snail, horse,rabbit, squirrel, possum, raccoon, all things from the sea....but Moose I have not et but hope to


You'd do well in China.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Out of the selection of protein above, we exclude innards. I don't eat innards. Well, maybe pate but that's about it. No lamb brains, or haggis. Yuck.


all parts meant to be eaten


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> You'd do well in China.


horse only in France BTW


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Probably draw the line at dog.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> The author doesn't understand the difference between average and median. The word he used was "average", but the numbers he described seem to refer to the median.


although in statistics (at least decades ago when i was in college), we were taught three kinds of average. Mean, median and mode.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> You'd do well in China.


Other than China, in other south Asian countries like Vietnam, Cambodia, Indonesia, there's also dogs & cats on the menu. Fried crickets, scorpions, etc. are available in Thailand.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> horse only in France BTW


Kangaroo in Australia too. Oh, and sharks as well. It is sold as "flake"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wait 'til you throw "mode" at them...


nra

youre "mean".


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Other than China, in other south Asian countries like Vietnam, Cambodia, Indonesia, there's also dogs & cats on the menu. Fried crickets, scorpions, etc. are available in Thailand.


I'm fine with insects..have eaten a few... dogs / cats only if very hungry


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Probably draw the line at dog.


Yeah, we are in agreement on that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Kangaroo in Australia too. Oh, and sharks as well. It is sold as "flake"


I think I have had Roo ... not sure tho


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Other than China, in other south Asian countries like Vietnam, Cambodia, Indonesia, there's also dogs & cats on the menu. Fried crickets, scorpions, etc. are available in Thailand.


Oh I saw some dog being splayed...hard to unsee as a dog lover. But that's how some feel about Cow and Beef is good, Pig and Bacon is good...
So I'm reasonable...I just ain't eating it.

Bugs are just meh to me...give me enough Mekong whiskey and I'm in.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's weird. Only beef, pork, lamb or chicken for me.


kangaroo?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I think I have had Roo ... not sure tho


had one or two in sydney. Similar to beef.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm fine with insects..have eaten a few... dogs / cats only if very hungry


Yuck.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yuck.


Probably should call that a Bourdain


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> kangaroo?


A kangaroo is like a giant rodent. Nah, no thanks. Full of ticks. Don't even know if you're ingesting some insect eggs or tape worm into your system. Pass.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A kangaroo is like a giant rodent. Nah, no thanks. Full of ticks. Don't even know if you're ingesting some insect eggs or tape worm into your system. Pass.


ever heard of a deer tick? there's a reason food is often fried here


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ever heard of a deer tick? there's a reason food is often fried here


Yeah, I have had ticks all over me and now suffering the side effects.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> I had no idea that was a word. I think I've "said" "peeked" for my entire life but never had to spell it.
> 
> Don't lie guys...you didn't either.
> 
> View attachment 15585000


Nah, I knew the correct spelling.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Time to go watch F1 race that's over but I don't know when won!
> This track looks like a video game from overhead...


I caught a replay of a race on Thanksgiving. It was the 2nd lap and the car slammed into the wall, split on half, burst into flames and the driver gets out and walks away. I was wondering what happened to him, if he was ok.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I have had ticks all over me and now suffering the side effects.


y'all have lymes there?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> I caught a replay of a race on Thanksgiving. It was the 2nd lap and the car slammed into the wall, split on half, burst into flames and the driver gets out and walks away. I was wondering what happened to him, if he was ok.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Yeah...Romain Grosjean "minor injuries"...can't remember if he raced today. I don't think so.








Grosjean somehow walks away from fiery F1 crash in Bahrain that ripped his car in half


F1 driver Romain Grosjean incredibly walks away from a fiery crash at the Bahrain Grand Prix with just minor burns to his hands and ankles.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> Nah, I knew the correct spelling.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Alright, alright...I get it I was the only one and ya'll are smarter than me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Alright, alright...I get it I was the only one and ya'll are smarter than me.


y'all my man ..abbreviation for you all


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> y'all have lymes there?


Yeah, but many cases are mis-diagnosed. A few confirmed cases here in Australia. Most people who got it aren't diagnosed properly.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Roasted camel was left off the menu...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> y'all my man ..abbreviation for you all


First time I heard y'all was in Texas. There's a sexy ring to it when said by a lady.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Alright, alright...I get it I was the only one and ya'll are smarter than me.


Listen, everyone here is as smart or as dumb as they want to be. There is no judgment here.....unless you wear a newer Omega. Than we point and LOL  at the dumb decision a smart person made.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A kangaroo is like a giant rodent. Nah, no thanks. Full of ticks. Don't even know if you're ingesting some insect eggs or tape worm into your system. Pass.


I can't cop kangaroo either. It's awful and should be only used for pet food.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Roasted camel was left off the menu...




OoO Baby!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Probably draw the line at dog.


Or cat


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> What's the movement in it ?


912, I think?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Or cat


not going there


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Kangaroo in Australia too. Oh, and sharks as well. It is sold as "flake"


Love Ostrich tastes fabulous


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> Listen, everyone here is as smart or as dumb as they want to be. There is no judgment here.....unless you wear a newer Omega. Than we point and LOL  at the dumb decision a smart person made.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Were going to be best friends clearly...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> I caught a replay of a race on Thanksgiving. It was the 2nd lap and the car slammed into the wall, split on half, burst into flames and the driver gets out and walks away. I was wondering what happened to him, if he was ok.
> 
> OoO Baby!


He updated his Twitter bio:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You are missing out : bear, elk, venison, bison, quail, dove, pheasant, duck, snake, eel, frog, turtle, goat, snail, horse,rabbit, squirrel, possum, raccoon, all things from the sea....but Moose I have not et but hope to


I draw the line at possum **** and eel. Couldn't imagine eating a horse either. It's not like somebody is gonna butcher a perfectly good horse which means that horse had problems or was old.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Probably draw the line at dog.


Would try dog before **** and possum.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Probably draw the line at dog.


Hope that includes cats too.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> 912, I think?
> 
> View attachment 15585402
> 
> ...


Easy as pie


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Would try dog before **** and possum.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I casually mentioned to Mrs BT about what was in jello. After years of eating as diet food, she never ate any again.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I draw the line at possum **** and eel. Couldn't imagine eating a horse either. It's not like somebody is gonna butcher a perfectly good horse which means that horse had problems or was old.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Eel can be gooooooood. Don't even need anything on it besides maybe a half-pinch of salt.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A kangaroo is like a giant rodent. Nah, no thanks. Full of ticks. Don't even know if you're ingesting some insect eggs or tape worm into your system. Pass.


I would imagine it's more like a deer.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> not going there


Squirrels are tasty though 
**** never tried and Possum noway I shoot the nasty vermin
Eel nice
Pheasant hell yeah 
Rabbit good


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Elk tried that too


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> Listen, everyone here is as smart or as dumb as they want to be. There is no judgment here.....unless you wear a newer Omega. Than we point and LOL  at the dumb decision a smart person made.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Hope you're not including the Silver Snoopy...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Or cat


How's Loki working out?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Listen, everyone here is as smart or as dumb as they want to be. There is no judgment here.....*unless you wear a newer Omega*. Than we point and LOL  at the dumb decision a smart person made.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Ooo... shots fired.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Love Ostrich tastes fabulous


Okay. I got to admit that I had eaten some exotic animals as well. I have had emu meat, same as ostrich.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Eel can be gooooooood. Don't even need anything on it besides maybe a half-pinch of salt.
> 
> View attachment 15585411


Too bony. Had that in Japan and couldn't help thinking I was eating bones.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> not going there


I saw what you did there.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Yeah...Romain Grosjean "minor injuries"...can't remember if he raced today. I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both hands were in hard casts as of Friday. I think that one hand is burned worse than they're saying.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Picked up food from this place. Good not eastern NC good but... Nice straw


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still one of my fave pics.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> He updated his Twitter bio:
> 
> View attachment 15585407


My fellow Australian driver Mark Webber nick named him Crash-jean. Although Grosjean's fiery crash is no laughing matter, I think Grosjean lived up to his reputation and he should just retire from the sport. He survived this one and that's his last one out of his nine lives.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Elk tried that too


Elk is hard to beat.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I would imagine it's more like a deer.


Nope. Deer meat is nicer.

Think beef but leaner and tougher. So, it has to be cooked as medium rare. Any more cooked than that and the texture will be like a jerky.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ooo... shots fired.


Notice I said "newer." I can't be like all Omega sucks cause now I have a vintage Bond.

OoO Baby!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How's Loki working out?


Good memory he got a new name my wife hates Loki and he became Remy and he is good


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Elk is hard to beat.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


As a member in good standing with the Benevolent Protective Order of Elks, Lodge 841. I have to chastise you for your course of dining pleasure. Consider yourself chastised sir.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Both hands were in hard casts as of Friday. I think that one hand is burned worse than they're saying.


Yikes I hadn't heard that&#8230; I definitely saw his right hand was red as a tomato right after the crash... he was in there for quite a bit - crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Were going to be best friends clearly...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! 

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Good memory he got a new name my wife hates Loki and he became Remy and he is good


I sneezed and my nose ran just looking at that photo. Love cats and we always had like eight or 10 in the horse barns&#8230; But man am I allergic to them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hope you're not including the Silver Snoopy...
> 
> View attachment 15585426


Never! Snoopy is an icon and was the only fighter ww1 pilot to get the best of the Red Baron, and he was one of the best 2 way hockey players I ever saw play the game.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Yikes I hadn't heard that&#8230; I definitely saw his right hand was red as a tomato right after the crash... he was in there for quite a bit - crazy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's crazy how hot that barrier got in mere seconds.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> It's crazy how hot that barrier got in mere seconds.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Today's race was an abomination&#8230; But it was better than Hamilton starting on pole and leading the entire boring race.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I casually mentioned to Mrs BT about what was in jello. After years of eating as diet food, she never ate any again.


Especially raspberry!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I sneezed and my nose ran just looking at that photo. Love cats and we always had like eight or 10 in the horse barns&#8230; But man am I allergic to them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For some reason he likes to watch tv


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> As a member in good standing with the Benevolent Protective Order of Elks, Lodge 841. I have to chastise you for your course of dining pleasure. Consider yourself chastised sir.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I'll take that and another tenderloin while you're at it. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Easy as pie


Maybe for YOU. lol

I'd like to try it myself after doing a few others and accruing all the parts. Can't imagine how to talk MrsBS into going along with it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Easy as pie


A 912 is lever set I think rather than stem set like a 917 and a 921.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> A 912 is lever set I think rather than stem set like a 917 and a 921.


The escapement --


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> I sneezed and my nose ran just looking at that photo. Love cats and we always had like eight or 10 in the horse barns&#8230; But man am I allergic to them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not a cat person.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Forgot about the zenith I liked it a LOT











Not a skeleton. Still has meat on it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe for YOU. lol
> 
> I'd like to try it myself after doing a few others and accruing all the parts. Can't imagine how to talk MrsBS into going along with it.


Don't try , send it to a guy I know he will do a good job PM if you want a good recommendation TM watch is the name


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Today's race was an abomination&#8230; But it was better than Hamilton starting on pole and leading the entire boring race.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was happy for Perez but in some way, I hoped that Russell won.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Not a skeleton. Still has meat on it.


i'm surprised you still have it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> The wave was the popularity of the blue bb58. But jman bought just after the wave crashed and was caught standing as the undertow started.
> 
> Ie blue bb58 days over


Sadly true. There are couple or three on that CDN website that I frequent. They aren't moving, at least not for the price they want.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

project Kiwi


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Not a skeleton. Still has meat on it.


Want a BB58 blue would fit your girl
"Friend"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am not a cat person.


I might be a cat person if I weren't so allergic to cat dander. Only remedy for allergy to cat dander is to shampoo the cat at least once weekly and I ain't going there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> project Kiwi


So you were able to source a Hamilton 921 movement.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> LOL I knew it...


Sorry Mick, but so did I.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> project Kiwi


I'm excited about it. Wish Germany wasn't so far away!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Time to go watch F1 race that's over but I don't know when won!
> This track looks like a video game from overhead...


I thought I knew who was going to win.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Don't try , send it to a guy I know he will do a good job PM if you want a good recommendation TM watch is the name


Just checked their site. Shoot, I've got three watches I'd want to send to them (the Hamilton, my dad's Omega -- I want the correct crown put back on it -- and the Rado Diastar I mentioned recently, which doesn't run now).

Edit - shyt, I wonder if they can get my grandpa's quartz Seiko (TT DJ homage for sure) running again.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Just checked their site. Shoot, I've got three watches I'd want to send to them (the Hamilton, my dad's Omega -- I want the correct crown put back on it -- and the Rado Diastar I mentioned recently, which doesn't run now).


choose 1 test the water?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Forget it...Leclerc didn't make it out of first lap. I'm back.
> Perez's fault...
> 
> 
> ...


Thought it was Leclerc's fault.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So you were able to source a Hamilton 921 movement.


It's been fun. We tried to win one in an auction and lost, made an offer on another one but the seller wouldn't come down low enough. Finally found that one as a "Buy it Now" and snagged it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Last year I passed on one of the original color. I was at an AD and just asked the SA about it as it wasn't in the display case. They went in the back and brought one out, on a bracelet no less, and said they would sell it to me if I wanted it. Lucky me right? It really fit me well and looks great in person, but just decided I didn't love it enough.


Yeah, might be the perfect size for many, but who cares if it only evokes yawns.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am not a cat person.


(I was being nice)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm excited about it. Wish Germany wasn't so far away!


No kidding


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> And with all the lawyers around here I will be left stranded w a busted BB


Nah, me, Pong and the SaMster will determine the culprit.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Thought it was Leclerc's fault.


Yeah that was my initial response but I guess he even admitted it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> project Kiwi


That's a pretty movement. Is that an old pocket watch movement or can you buy those movements new?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a pretty movement. Is that an old pocket watch movement or can you buy those movements new?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That one's from 1931.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Let me axe you something ...


I axed you a question!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> That one's from 1931.


59's?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Ha Ha Mercedes has melted down in the pits WOW what a F up. Sorry I know I'm talking to myself.


Felt bad for George! He did well to not just get a point but 3! First time in the points - hard to believe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Insert obvious hurtful joke here:*___*


Is that why she said yes when you asked her out?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that why she said yes when you asked her out?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a pretty movement. Is that an old pocket watch movement or can you buy those movements new?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Can't you get a lot here?
Watch Materials


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> What brand is that watch? I feel like I've missed something


Same brand as this one:


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Same brand as this one:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SBDC051


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> 59's?


Not sure if you're asking what year 59's is or if that is 59's. That's the one Jman is building for me.

I'd be curious to know what year 59's is, looks awesome in the pics I've seen.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Can't you get a lot here?
> Watch Materials


I'm not sure if they ever sell the whole movements. I'm sure Jman would know.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Can't you get a lot here?
> Watch Materials


NO


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Did I tell the forum I got a new watch yet? I think we are getting married!!! 
Just in case a sexy low light photo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> NO


OK


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I think I have had Roo ... not sure tho


I've had wallaby in Sydney:








That's some sort of sauce, but the colour is off putting.

Yes, it's cooked.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> I caught a replay of a race on Thanksgiving. It was the 2nd lap and the car slammed into the wall, split on half, burst into flames and the driver gets out and walks away. I was wondering what happened to him, if he was ok.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Roman Grosjean. He's okay. Called it a career after that. He was going to anyway after the season.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Yeah...Romain Grosjean "minor injuries"...can't remember if he raced today. I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nra

Didn't race today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Not sure if you're asking what year 59's is or if that is 59's. That's the one Jman is building for me.
> 
> I'd be curious to know what year 59's is, looks awesome in the pics I've seen.


that mvmt was 59's birth movement


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> OK


But I know where you can configure a McLaren


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Same brand as this one:


Same brand as this one


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I draw the line at possum **** and eel. Couldn't imagine eating a horse either. It's not like somebody is gonna butcher a perfectly good horse which means that horse had problems or was old.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Eel is great!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a pretty movement. Is that an old pocket watch movement or can you buy those movements new?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My 921 movement was from 1946.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Pretty accurate.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Both hands were in hard casts as of Friday. I think that one hand is burned worse than they're saying.


Yeah probably, but he's still lucky to be alive.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> 59's?


nra 1946


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Eel is great!


Seconded. Eel, prepared correctly, is delicious.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> But I know where you can configure a McLaren


DUH. In the configurator.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Elk is hard to beat.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Reminds me of a joke:

What's the difference between meat, your wife, and a bj?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Pretty accurate.


Or you forgot to wind it. 

I use Time.gov and if my Rolex isn't accurate I blame it on the Government. They've F'd up everything else.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Can't you get a lot here?
> Watch Materials


Otto Frei doesn't sell old Hamilton movements.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> NO


nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> As a member in good standing with the Benevolent Protective Order of Elks, Lodge 841. I have to chastise you for your course of dining pleasure. Consider yourself chastised sir.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Is that sorta like the Water Buffalo Lodge?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

One day if you dream....








Vortic Watch Co. - Designed, Manufactured, and Built in America


Vortic Watch Company produces custom, handcrafted, 100 percent American-made mechanical watches that build on the legacy of classic railroad era watches. Shop men's luxury watches today!




vorticwatches.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Same brand as this one
> View attachment 15585527


That's a beaut!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Reminds me of a joke:
> 
> What's the difference between meat, eggs, and a bj?


you can beat meat, you can beat eggs but you cant beat a bj.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> you can beat meat, you can beat eggs but you cant beat a bj.


Yeah, thats what I meant!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Just a random video I just saw on YouTube...1.5 million views since April 2020. Love one guys post..."Why is this showing up in my recommended 114 years later?" 






Time Machine is fascinating to me...maybe you too. 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzFtY2TGUgc1JFIJpgpDprQ


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> that mvmt was 59's birth movement


Mine missed my dad's by one year.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> You need a friend in the US.


LOL I know!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I didn't realize they don't ship outside the US, which is a shame since their goods will outlive any human to which it's sent.


I have no doubts about that. I've found that with a lot of US stuff; usually your best products don't make it out of the country (or at least it's very difficult to get them)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> Makita or Dewalt?


I'm a Dewalt guy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Naw it's 2020. Guy at the urinal next to you. "Hey great looking dick bro" "thanks bro the wife loves it".
> 
> No big deal Sap.
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I know!


WB Guns


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Just a random video I just saw on YouTube...1.5 million views since April 2020. Love one guys post..."Why is this showing up in my recommended 114 years later?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cats: stealing scenes for over a hundred years


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha


Been a long time since you posted. Where have you been?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that sorta like the Water Buffalo Lodge?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> WB Guns


Thanks B. Been over two weeks since I was last on here.

Hope all in OoO is well!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Been a long time since you posted. Where have you been?


Been at work but .... Working :-(


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks B. Been over two weeks since I was last on here.
> 
> Hope all in OoO is well!


Supposed to ask what you missed lol


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Supposed to ask what you missed lol


He knows the answer...nothing, nil, nada.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Been at work but .... Working :-(


You actually work???? Man of Rolex. What is work?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

This watch gets shat on by forum members but I've always thought it looked ok. Bracelet is a pansy piece of crap, but on leather looks good imo.

This pic by another member currently selling it... sdiver68


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> in our neck of the woods, that or a check would suffice.


If I see someone paying with cash (again, extremely rare) I immediately think that it's black - untaxed - income. I have the equivalent of a 50 dollar that's been sitting in my wallet for several years.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Supposed to ask what you missed lol


I could but I've been on OoO long enough to know the answer to that question 'nothing'

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You actually work???? Man of Rolex. What is work?


TCB

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Okay so what did I miss?


Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> although in statistics (at least decades ago when i was in college), we were taught three kinds of average. Mean, median and mode.


Measures of central tendency is more correct

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merv said:


> This watch gets shat on by forum members but I've always thought it looked ok. Bracelet is a pansy piece of crap, but on leather looks good imo.
> 
> This pic by another member currently selling it... sdiver68


For what Tudor is asking at retail the watch is decent quality to say the least.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Okay so what did I miss?
> 
> Brother of OoO


New ride, old watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> If I see someone paying with cash (again, extremely rare) I immediately think that it's black - untaxed - income. I have the equivalent of a 50 dollar that's been sitting in my wallet for several years.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


i have a few clients who still prefer to pay in cold cash. I dont ask why. But we still issue official receipts.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that sorta like the Water Buffalo Lodge?








Elks.org Grand Lodge :: Benevolent and Protective Order of Elks of the USA







www.elks.org





OoO Baby!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I draw the line at possum **** and eel. Couldn't imagine eating a horse either. It's not like somebody is gonna butcher a perfectly good horse which means that horse had problems or was old.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In Sweden trav horse racing is very common. Many young horses don't make the team = good meat.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I have no doubts about that. I've found that with a lot of US stuff; usually your best products don't make it out of the country (or at least it's very difficult to get them)


Soo true


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Been at work but .... Working :-(


I hate it when that happens!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Soo true
> View attachment 15585886


Why is there a Kangaroo on that Foster's can? Is it made in Australia?!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why is there a Kangaroo on that Foster's can? Is it made in Australia?!!


Made me think of this. 






OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> If I see someone paying with cash (again, extremely rare) I immediately think that it's black - untaxed - income. I have the equivalent of a 50 dollar that's been sitting in my wallet for several years.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


As you can tell from previous post, Mrs BT often pays in cash. Plumber electricians etc are friends  
USA supposedly having coin shortage. Mrs BT has exact change purse in car. You want to see her angry? Drive thru saying they don't have 2 pennies. Course I always say she's why we have money.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why is there a Kangaroo on that Foster's can? Is it made in Australia?!!


Think they serve that at Outback our true Aussie restaurant.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Okay so what did I miss?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Nuttin.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i have a few clients who still prefer to pay in cold cash. I dont ask why. But we still issue official receipts.


You sure they're not paying you in watches??


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Merv said:


> This watch gets shat on by forum members but I've always thought it looked ok. Bracelet is a pansy piece of crap, but on leather looks good imo.
> 
> This pic by another member currently selling it... sdiver68


I don't mind that at at....actually like it - that is one clear, clean, crisp dial all while being pseudo vintage.
What's size mm?
THAT is what is good about Tudor...everything does not have to be a BlackBayWatchCompany watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> You sure they're not paying you in watches??


The conversation normally goes this after winning a case for the customer...

Customer: "I cannot start by telling you how much I owe you Mr Pongster."
Pongster: "well, you can start by paying me cash and that will be 10 million pesos."
C: "but I don't have that kind of money..."
P: "leave your watch behind and you may go..."



Disclaimer: this is all imaginary and not a shred of truth.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The conversation normally goes this after winning a case for the customer...
> 
> Customer: "I cannot start by telling you how much I owe you Mr Pongster."
> Pongster: "well, you can start by paying me cash and that will be 10 million pesos."
> ...


actually some clients did gift me with watches


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> actually some clients did gift me with watches


If you adopt me I will mow your lawn and wash your super cars.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Same brand as this one:


Same brand as this one


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> If you adopt me I will mow your lawn and wash your super cars.


how will you get here, sir?

and i dont have a supercar. You must confused me with @Panerol Forte. 

and i already adopt @ithardin.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> If I see someone paying with cash (again, extremely rare) I immediately think that it's black - untaxed - income. I have the equivalent of a 50 dollar that's been sitting in my wallet for several years.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


My tailor accepts only cash, which is a pain because those are large expenditures.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> how will you get here, sir?
> 
> and i dont have a supercar. You must confused me with @Panerol Forte.
> 
> and i already adopt @ithardin.


Story of my life...a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The conversation normally goes this after winning a case for the customer...
> 
> Customer: "I cannot start by telling you how much I owe you Mr Pongster."
> Pongster: "well, you can start by paying me cash and that will be 10 million pesos."
> ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Cowboys will not lose today!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> actually some clients did gift me with watches


Me too actually


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Same brand as this one
> 
> View attachment 15586145


Cool! Same case and dial. This is mine from the back:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> My tailor accepts only cash, which is a pain because those are large expenditures.


PITA?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> PITA?


Well, I hardly have one (which is why a tailor helps), so it must be a pain somewhere else.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Cowboys will not lose today!
> 
> View attachment 15586230


At least they're not quite as bad as the Jets


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Was surprised to hear Mike appears to have stepped down as Damasko mod and left wus.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Was surprised to hear Mike appears to have stepped down as Damasko mod and left wus.


Stuffler?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> I don't mind that at at....actually like it - that is one clear, clean, crisp dial all while being pseudo vintage.
> What's size mm?
> THAT is what is good about Tudor...everything does not have to be a BlackBayWatchCompany watch.


That one he's selling is 41mm, with 22mm lug width. Too big for that type of watch imo, but they've also got 39mm and a few smaller ones, I think 36mm and 28mm. I sometimes think about getting the 39 and a smaller one for the wife as a pairs watch. If it had a more appealing bracelet I would consider it more strongly....really don't like current bracelet.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Stuffler?


Yes


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow, that is surprising. I wonder what precipitated his departure, but I'm not sure I really want to know. I hope it was just accumulated frustration dealing with boneheads in f2. That would be understandable.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Wow, that is surprising. I wonder what precipitated his departure, but I'm not sure I really want to know. I hope it was just accumulated frustration dealing with boneheads in f2. That would be understandable.


I nominate BT or 59 to take his place! We need a strong advocate on the Mod Council.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I nominate BT or 59 to take his place! We need a strong advocate on the Mod Council.


You want me to spend more time here? Lol
The Damasko forum won't be the same.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hard to believe Pearl Harbor only 79 years ago. Moment of silence.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> At least they're not quite as bad as the Jets


It takes a very special team to lose like that yesterday. You'd have to be an absolute idiot for not calling a prevent defense in that situation.

He was fired this morning...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Was surprised to hear Mike appears to have stepped down as Damasko mod and left wus.


I'm sure there's a story there....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm sure there's a story there....


Suspect so he was really on the new mvmt.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Was surprised to hear Mike appears to have stepped down as Damasko mod and left wus.


He's not just mod for Damasko. He is mod for all things German. Is there an announcement who takes over?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Wow, that is surprising. I wonder what precipitated his departure, but I'm not sure I really want to know. I hope it was just accumulated frustration dealing with boneheads in f2. That would be understandable.


LOL. Not only that. He is mod at large, so he floats around on other sub- fora too.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's not just mod for Damasko. He is mod for all things German. Is there an announcement who takes over?


I think its you. Good luck Yo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I nominate BT or 59 to take his place! We need a strong advocate on the Mod Council.











But BT would be a natural as a Moderator.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I think if I were to sell something this would be one I'd have to strongly consider - Speedy Reduced II 3539.50. I really like it and it's my only chronograph, but it would be even harder to let one of the others go. Also, I have two Omegas, the other being my only blue dial, the AT 2503.80.

If I ever get the call for the Cermit, something or some things will definitely have to go.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

5959HH said:


> But BT would be a natural as a Moderator.


Agreed.... if McBooty's not available, or that guy who used dozens of fancy words to complicate basic thoughts...then BT's the man.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I think its you. Good luck Yo.


LOL. Thanks for the vote of confidence but highly unlikely


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> But BT would be a natural as a Moderator.


Doubt any of us on OoO would like to be a mod as it takes a lot of commitment on a daily basis almost to the point that you can't post your own stuff because the mod will be judged for posting garbage. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I think if I were to sell something this would be one I'd have to strongly consider - Speedy Reduced II 3539.50. I really like it and it's my only chronograph, but it would be even harder to let one of the others go. Also, I have two Omegas, the other being my only blue dial, the AT 2503.80.
> 
> If I ever get the call for the Cermit, something or some things will definitely have to go.


The Speedy reduced goes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Agreed.... if McBooty's not available, or that guy who used dozens of fancy words to complicate basic thoughts...then BT's the man.


Didn't you volunteer to be a mod at one time too?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Not only that. He is mod at large, so he floats around on other sub- fora too.


Haven't seen one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Doubt any of us on OoO would like to be a mod as it takes a lot of commitment on a daily basis almost to the point that you can't post your own stuff because the mod will be judged for posting garbage. LOL.


Nailed it


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Didn't you volunteer to be a mod at one time too?


Pretty sure I did....JMod didn't appear all that interested from memory lol. Shirley I'd be more proactive than the other Rolex mod Strela.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BTW I don't seriously want to be a mod. I was trying to be humerus.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> you can't post your own stuff because the mod will be judged for posting garbage. LOL.


 That rules me out then.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think if I get the BLRO I may end up keeping it and basically sell everything besides the LN Master 2 , my Omega and Marinemaster. 

I’ll also keep two Seiko turtles as beaters.

I’ll have 6 watches. I think that’s perfect.

As I grow older I can see that having too many watches annoys me. There is no need for it. Less is more.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Haven't seen one


Mike is a mod on all the German watch sites besides Damasko. He looks after Stowa, Laco, Sinn, German Watch forum, etc. He can sometimes come across a bit curt though but I think it is to do with the number of sub-fora he looks after. I think what WUS needs is to increase their pool of mods and have a minimum of 1 per sub-fora plus a back up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Nailed it


Yeah, didn't figure you'll put your hand up. Me neither but being a mod has its privileges. I think Mike gets invites to attend a lot of product launch in Germany. Not sure if he gets to keep any of the watches he gets for review. That will be a nice upside to being a mod. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I think if I get the BLRO I may end up keeping it and basically sell everything besides the LN Master 2 , my Omega and Marinemaster.
> 
> I'll also keep two Seiko turtles as beaters.
> 
> ...


Will the missus let you sell the Tudor Black Bay Blue? Jeez. We're about the same age.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Pretty sure I did....JMod didn't appear all that interested from memory lol. Shirley I'd be more proactive than the other Rolex mod Strela.


His posting handle tells you what his brand affiliation is....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mike is a mod on all the German watch sites besides Damasko. He looks after Stowa, Laco, Sinn, German Watch forum, etc. *He can sometimes come across a bit curt though but I think it is to do with the number of sub-fora he looks after.* I think what WUS needs is to increase their pool of mods and have a minimum of 1 per sub-fora plus a back up.


 It could also be a cultural thing. I used to read more of his posts when I spent more time in other fora and I always appreciated him. I've been a mod on a couple sites (still am on one of them) and I never enjoyed it. Smacking down the scammers and the spammers isn't bad, but the troublemakers make it miserable.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


>


Troublemaker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It could also be a cultural thing. I used to read more of his posts when I spent more time in other fora and I always appreciated him. I've been a mod on a couple sites (still am on one of them) and I never enjoyed it. Smacking down the scammers and the spammers isn't bad, but the troublemakers make it miserable.


I know I can't be a mod because I will feel sorry for someone with a sob story.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Troublemaker
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. I almost bought a Bell & Ross BR-05 at one stage. It's the good people at OoO that prevented that from happening.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Turns out the MOD position pays 60K a year and it’s not even full-time so… Not a bad deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I think if I get the BLRO I may end up keeping it and basically sell everything besides the LN Master 2 , my Omega and Marinemaster.
> 
> I'll also keep two Seiko turtles as beaters.
> 
> ...


Tell that to her.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Doubt any of us on OoO would like to be a mod as it takes a lot of commitment on a daily basis almost to the point that you can't post your own stuff because the mod will be judged for posting garbage. LOL.


Yep I doubt BT would be likely to slip on that banana peel.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How's Loki working out?











I have a cat named Loki


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Turns out the MOD position pays 60K a year and it's not even full-time so&#8230; Not a bad deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As enticing as that would be, I already spend my workday looking at the computer and don't want to be stuck on it all the way till bedtime.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Mickey® said:


> If you adopt me I will mow your lawn and wash your super cars.


As firstborn adopted OoO son, I wouldn't mind sharing the lawn & car washing duties.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I think if I get the BLRO I may end up keeping it and basically sell everything besides the LN Master 2 , my Omega and Marinemaster.
> 
> I'll also keep two Seiko turtles as beaters.
> 
> ...


Thinking you are .. on the right track you maybe


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ithardin said:


> As firstborn adopted OoO son, I wouldn't mind sharing the lawn & car washing duties.


Ok then I'll clean the Pool and weed the flower beds. I could use a tan.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The attitude Rocket is giving me in this picture!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I almost bought a Bell & Ross BR-05 at one stage. It's the good people at OoO that prevented that from happening.


I've been looking for a type B dial watch, but it's hard to find one that looks just right. I could pick one of these up for under $1500, so it'd just be a fun beater and I like the look. Just wish it came on a bracelet.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Turns out the MOD position pays 60K a year and it's not even full-time so&#8230; Not a bad deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not full time, but often round the clock I suspect. No pun intended.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> I've been looking for a type B dial watch, but it's hard to find one that looks just right. I could pick one of these up for under $1500, so it'd just be a fun beater and I like the look. Just wish it came on a bracelet.


GF

If only the Air King had a date function.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I've been looking for a type B dial watch, but it's hard to find one that looks just right. I could pick one of these up for under $1500, so it'd just be a fun beater and I like the look. Just wish it came on a bracelet.


Can't go past Stowa or Laco for a flieger Type B dial


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> GF
> 
> If only the Air King had a date function.


Please no.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> BTW I don't seriously want to be a mod. I was trying to be humerus.


I know.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't go past Stowa or Laco for a flieger Type B dial


NO.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Merv said:


> BTW I don't seriously want to be a mod. I was trying to be humerus.


I see it fitting your personality more than a Mod anyway...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What a win by washington.

are the 1972 dolphins having a zoom champagne party?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Something is going on on the Public forum....

3 new users. 1st Posts within a half hour or so...call me suspicious. Just don't call me late for dinner.









I think i need to post something to be able to reply


Just doing so, so hi everyone. Also, ex-Seiko lover, and current Christopher Ward enthusiast, mostly because of their build qualilty,




www.watchuseek.com












New to watches


Not new to watch wearing, but new to the watch world as far as watch brands, features, quality, etc. I own a Samsung galaxy watch, Casio g shock (original) and a mudman. I have a seiko, don't know the model, an orient mako and an Invicta, don't remember the model. I enjoy the smart watch but...




www.watchuseek.com












Brand New Member


Hello ladies and gents! Brand new to this forum and I have a long history and passion of watches. I look forward to hearing from you all, contributing to the forum and making friends.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It takes a very special team to lose like that yesterday. You'd have to be an absolute idiot for not calling a prevent defense in that situation.
> 
> He was fired this morning...


what if the call was deliberately made in pursuit of lawrence?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> BTW I don't seriously want to be a mod. I was trying to be humerus.


have a bone to pick?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> have a bone to pick?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> I see it fitting your personality more than a Mod anyway...
> 
> View attachment 15586910


nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Something is going on on the Public forum....
> 
> 3 new users. 1st Posts within a half hour or so....
> 
> ...


I think most of the new sign ups are those who want to buy a watch that is listed here. Watchrecon brought them here but they couldn't PM the seller without a few dozen posts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think most of the new sign ups are those who want to buy a watch that is listed here. Watchrecon brought them here but they couldn't PM the seller without a few dozen posts.


Godfrey!

Most of the time, I leave them alone.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I may be flipping this. Short honeymoon and I've stopped wearing it.










I reckon this one looks nicer:









I think I don't like all blue and like it more when the bezel contrasts the dial.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think most of the new sign ups are those who want to buy a watch that is listed here. Watchrecon brought them here but they couldn't PM the seller without a few dozen posts.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I may be flipping this. Short honeymoon and I've stopped wearing it.


It was inevitable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> what if the call was deliberately made in pursuit of lawrence?


Possibly but the guy who got fired will not benefit by the addition of Lawrence. It would be astounding if he decided to "take one for the team" by sacrificing his career.

Then again, I can always be wrong.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Something is going on on the Public forum....
> 
> 3 new users. 1st Posts within a half hour or so...call me suspicious. Just don't call me late for dinner.
> 
> ...


There's always something going on. That's why I don't look there anymore, except as curated by the OOO gang.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mickey said:


> It was inevitable.


I edit my post, you like the other one more ?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Possibly but the guy who got fired will not benefit by the addition of Lawrence. It would be astounding if he decided to "take one for the team" by sacrificing his career.
> 
> Then again, I can always be wrong.


I don't know how his career would have been enhanced by staying. Getting outshone by the Giants this is a remarkable (under)achievement.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I edit my post, you like the other one more ?


yes


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> what if the call was deliberately made in pursuit of lawrence?


Honestly, it may have been. Everyone after that game was saying "that is a call you make to deliberately lose a game"

Or that coordinator really was just that dumb...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't know how his career would have been enhanced by staying.


Excellent point!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

On an unrelated note, been trying to catch up, since I was mostly off my phone back in the desert this weekend and had a good amount of work today!

Can't remember if I've posted here before about pens, but I just picked up a third Visconti fountain pen (to go along with my Montblanc rollerballs and ballpoints and my Visconti ballpoint)

The "Mirage" in coral


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Something is going on on the Public forum....
> 
> 3 new users. 1st Posts within a half hour or so...call me suspicious. Just don't call me late for dinner.
> 
> ...


Thinking of what Dog said about Watchrecon, I wonder if the timing has anything to do with our fave Jenni's recent video about choosing gift watches.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

@jmanlay To hold you off still "Spring" unboxing...








Genuine Vacheron Constantin leather wallet | eBay


I am Japanese and live in Nagasaki Japan. The pictures are the actual item. Grading Scale: New> Mint> Excellent+> Excellent>Very Good>. I will provide top quality item and services.



www.ebay.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Honestly, it may have been. Everyone after that game was saying "that is a call you make to deliberately lose a game"
> 
> Or that coordinator really was just that dumb...


I'm taking the latter.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Wham, bam, I am...the man.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone seen a good comparison of the old Sub bracelet and the new wider 21mm? I was looking at some wrist shots of the 2's and....yikes it seems so wide. Just wondering if optical illusion or not.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I almost bought a Bell & Ross BR-05 at one stage. It's the good people at OoO that prevented that from happening.


What? Who told you not to get a BR-05? That's a cool piece! I like the blue one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't go past Stowa or Laco for a flieger Type B dial


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> Wham, bam, I am...the man.


???????


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Computational photography is insane. I shyt you not, this was a ten-second handheld exposure using my 11 Pro and an LED nightlight.


















View attachment 15587060


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I edit my post, you like the other one more ?


It doesn't matter really because it's inevitable you're going to get a Rolex to replace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> ???????


He's looking in the mirror again I think. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm taking the latter.


the broadcasters pointed out something. In hundreds of similar situations before, it was so far the only time a defense rushed with more than 6. They actually rushed 8. Leaving 3 DBs one on one with 3 WRs.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Honestly, it may have been. Everyone after that game was saying "that is a call you make to deliberately lose a game"
> 
> Or that coordinator really was just that dumb...


What game, what call? Just starting to watch Sunday's games.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Wham, bam, I am...the man.


In the movies most seem to smoke

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I may be flipping this. Short honeymoon and I've stopped wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said it before, only with different wards, "Blue watches are a seductive, fickle mistress."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> What game, what call? Just starting to watch Sunday's games.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


raiders vs jets. Nail biter.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool! Same case and dial. This is mine from the back:


here's mine's back.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It takes a very special team to lose like that yesterday. You'd have to be an absolute idiot for not calling a prevent defense in that situation.
> 
> He was fired this morning...


I'm not convinced Gase will be fired. The Jets gonna do Jets things.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I almost bought a Bell & Ross BR-05 at one stage. It's the good people at OoO that prevented that from happening.


I nearly feel for the Bell and Ross gimic too. I'd rather get an Oris.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 15586861
> 
> I have a cat named Loki


I have a cat named Getty.









OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Turns out the MOD position pays 60K a year and it's not even full-time so&#8230; Not a bad deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll do it. I need the money.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> What a win by washington.
> 
> are the 1972 dolphins having a zoom champagne party?


The Steelers had ONE job. Bury Washington so the Giants can run away with the division.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Honestly, it may have been. Everyone after that game was saying "that is a call you make to deliberately lose a game"
> 
> Or that coordinator really was just that dumb...


He is that narcissistic.

OoO Baby!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

DNA workshop from the comfort of home on a Tuesday










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The Thomas J said:


> I have a cat named Getty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getty reminds me of PuPu when she was younger.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I honestly don't want to start a pissing match on the regular forum so just asking you lot.

I have my asbestos suit on but I've seen quite a few wrist shots now and...that bracelet is too wide...maybe just proportionately and only in my eyes but...some may love (or say they do) but I don't get it.

Now don't get me wrong I didn't like the lugs on the 116610 so their is no pleasing me. I'm just a whiney biatch.

So my question...why couldn't they have slimmed the lugs and left the bracelet (And Clasp OMG) alone? Thanks


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I know all Chiefs fans everywhere were Washington fans yesterday


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ithardin said:


> I know all Chiefs fans everywhere were Washington fans yesterday


I know I was for the first time and ever in my life.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> I'll do it. I need the money.
> 
> OoO Baby!





The Thomas J said:


> The Steelers had ONE job. Bury Washington so the Giants can run away with the division.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Well, it's not like the steelers were dominant in some of the recent wins.

though i wont be surprised if some of them feel that if their bye week had not been muddled and the ravens game were not postponed so many times, their rhythm wouldn't have been that prejudiced.

that said, what an exciting playoff race it is turning out to be.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Well, it's not like the steelers were dominant in some of the recent wins.
> 
> though i wont be surprised if some of them feel that if their bye week had not been muddled and the ravens game were not postponed so many times, their rhythm wouldn't have been that prejudiced.
> 
> that said, what an exciting playoff race it is turning out to be.


godfrey

speaking of the ravens, curious if the the "cowboys will not lose today" post will be posted again today.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> What? Who told you not to get a BR-05? That's a cool piece! I like the blue one.


Might have been me. I tried it on at the store and it looked huge on my 7" wrist. The SA even said that and waved me off.
..
So I bought a blue VC from her instead! ??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> What game, what call? Just starting to watch Sunday's games.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Jets-Raiders


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> raiders vs jets. Nail biter.


NRA


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> What game, what call? Just starting to watch Sunday's games.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Jets game. Last play - can't miss it haha

Edit: NRA lol


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> I'm not convinced Gase will be fired. The Jets gonna do Jets things.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Jets: the first team to lose 32 games in a row.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> I honestly don't want to start a pissing match on the regular forum so just asking you lot.
> 
> I have my asbestos suit on but I've seen quite a few wrist shots now and...that bracelet is too wide...maybe just proportionately and only in my eyes but...some may love (or say they do) but I don't get it.
> 
> ...


I just don't see it being too wide.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> I honestly don't want to start a pissing match on the regular forum so just asking you lot.
> 
> I have my asbestos suit on but I've seen quite a few wrist shots now and...that bracelet is too wide...maybe just proportionately and only in my eyes but...some may love (or say they do) but I don't get it.
> 
> ...


What helps it a lot, IMO, is the taper down to the clasp. I've got a watch with almost zero taper in the bracelet. As I now think that "strong wrist presence" and "uncomfortable bulk" are two sides of the same coin, I've also begun to dislike the lack of taper.

I think Rolex painted themselves into a corner, too. They didn't want to downsize the case diameter, but they also wanted the visual package to flow better from the midline (across 9-3) down to the sides of the bracelet. Tucking in the lugs' outside edges a smidge plus widening the end links was the only option they had left.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I just don't see it being too wide.


Ok. I have just seen some under wrist shots that make it seem wide...could me just me.

Anyone have a pic of the two 2019 vs. 2020 clasps?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I honestly don't want to start a pissing match on the regular forum so just asking you lot.
> 
> I have my asbestos suit on but I've seen quite a few wrist shots now and...that bracelet is too wide...maybe just proportionately and only in my eyes but...some may love (or say they do) but I don't get it.
> 
> ...


Idk, I'd like to see them both on my wrist before I decide. I've always personally preferred a wider, less tapering look.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> What helps it a lot, IMO, is the taper down to the clasp. I've got a watch with almost zero taper in the bracelet. As I now think that "strong wrist presence" and "uncomfortable bulk" are two sides of the same coin, I've also begun to dislike the lack of taper.
> 
> I think Rolex painted themselves into a corner, too. They didn't want to downsize the case diameter, but they also wanted the visual package to flow better from the midline (across 9-3) down to the sides of the bracelet. Tucking in the lugs' outside edges a smidge plus widening the end links was the only option they had left.


Insightful and interesting. Yes. Agree.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Idk, I'd like to see them both on my wrist before I decide. I've always personally preferred a wider, less tapering look.


Wow. Really. Ok. I guess I am just used to seeing a taper...or I fear change.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might have been me. I tried it on at the store and it looked huge on my 7" wrist. The SA even said that and waved me off.
> ..
> So I bought a blue VC from her instead!


Funny, this just reminded me of one of the first times I was trying on higher end watches. This was back in 2011 or so and I was trying on some Omegas at an AD. I was looking at the Planet Ocean. I guess it was the 42mm and the XL 45mm at the time and the SA was telling me that the 45 definitely looked better on my (6.5") wrist. I wonder if he really believed that as the trend was larger watches then, or if he was just trying to sell the slightly higher priced piece? I didn't buy either and ended up with a pre-owned 2254 as my first "nice" watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> speaking of the ravens, curious if the the "cowboys will not lose today" post will be posted again today.


The Cowboys will definitely not lose this afternoon!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ how about a few hours later?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Cowboys will definitely not lose this afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 15587549


What has happened to America's Team?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Wow. Really. Ok. I guess I am just used to seeing a taper...or I fear change.


Maybe it's just because my wrist is on the skinnier side. I do buy most of my leather straps non-tapered if possible. That said, I feel my 16610 on bracelet fits perfectly.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> I honestly don't want to start a pissing match on the regular forum so just asking you lot.
> 
> I have my asbestos suit on but I've seen quite a few wrist shots now and...that bracelet is too wide...maybe just proportionately and only in my eyes but...some may love (or say they do) but I don't get it.
> 
> ...


I suspect the updated Submariner 21/17 SS bracelets might provide slightly better weight distribution of the watch head and maybe improved aesthetic appearance. In any case I surmise Rolex wanted to make more changes than simply slimming the lugs and going with a new movement.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I suspect the updated Submariner 21/17 SS bracelets might provide slightly better weight distribution of the watch head and maybe improved aesthetic appearance. In any case I surmise Rolex wanted to make more changes than simply slimming the lugs and going with a new movement.


So basically the designers wanted to "earn their pay".


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jets: the first team to lose 32 games in a row.


At least the Jets are not simply mediocre like the Cowboys.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I just don't see it being too wide.


I don't either but was trying to be diplomatic.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> What helps it a lot, IMO, is the taper down to the clasp. I've got a watch with almost zero taper in the bracelet. As I now think that "strong wrist presence" and "uncomfortable bulk" are two sides of the same coin, I've also begun to dislike the lack of taper.
> 
> I think Rolex painted themselves into a corner, too. They didn't want to downsize the case diameter, but they also wanted the visual package to flow better from the midline (across 9-3) down to the sides of the bracelet. Tucking in the lugs' outside edges a smidge plus widening the end links was the only option they had left.


Actually I think Rolex got that one right.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Cowboys will definitely not lose this afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 15587549


50/50


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

So who's getting one?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> So who's getting one?


Not Me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I suspect the updated Submariner 21/17 SS bracelets might provide slightly better weight distribution of the watch head and maybe improved aesthetic appearance. In any case I surmise Rolex wanted to make more changes than simply slimming the lugs and going with a new movement.


Fact is the new sub is the one Sub I can get on board with...not the AD BS game though.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Chuck Yeager, pilot who broke the sound barrier, dies at 97


US Air Force officer and test pilot Chuck Yeager, known as "the fastest man alive," has died at the age of 97.




www.cnn.com


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> So who's getting one?


At 52mm x 16mm and who knows the L2L.
I could wear it on my leg but not my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Getty reminds me of PuPu when she was younger.
> View attachment 15587437


They have the same nose. Getty is going to be 10 years old this month.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> At least the Jets are not simply mediocre like the Cowboys.


The Boys are much closer to the Jets these days; they're hoping to improve to mediocrity!

Edit: Praying.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> So who's getting one?


NFW.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This will make me feel better...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

So would this.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So would this.
> 
> View attachment 15587778


I want to be whoever she is looking at in that gif


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So would this.
> 
> View attachment 15587778


I want to be whoever she is looking at in that gif


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Aaaand happy Tuesday!


















Any California/West Coast members ever had Alfred coffee? Pretty good! They make great matcha americanos too


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> Chuck Yeager, pilot who broke the sound barrier, dies at 97
> 
> 
> US Air Force officer and test pilot Chuck Yeager, known as "the fastest man alive," has died at the age of 97.
> ...


I saw that too in this morning's paper. Chuck Yeager was one of a kind and was 97 when he died.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I've said it before, only with different wards, "Blue watches are a seductive, fickle mistress."


I'm thinking on this...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I saw that too in this morning's paper. Chuck Yeager was one of a kind and was 97 when he died.


Ruined my day. Wonder when his watches be auctioned off?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might have been me. I tried it on at the store and it looked huge on my 7" wrist. The SA even said that and waved me off.
> ..
> So I bought a blue VC from her instead! 😂🤣


What's your opinion on what VC resale might be? Asking for a friend.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> NFW.


I agree. I wouldn't either. I'm sure they'll be sold out in no time though to the Hodinkee army. I wonder if they hired a hand model for that photo?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I agree. I wouldn't either. I'm sure they'll be sold out in no time though to the Hodinkee army. I wonder if they hired a hand model for that photo?


Mr. Toobin?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Ruined my day. Wonder when his watches be auctioned off?


97 is a damn good run. He was a bada$$.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Aaaand happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I nearly bought that exact Omega several times. I love the yellow cues.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> 97 is a damn good run. He was a bada$$.


And as 59 would point out he didn't smoke. And it appears covid19 didn't get him.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> And as 59 would point out he didn't smoke. And it appears covid19 didn't get him.


Good genes too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Good genes too.


And lucky as shyte. My kind of guy. Read a book he wrote or cowrote which led to me and others horsepacking into the Sierra Nevadas for a week. Got caught on other side of valley alone as dark fell. Took my ankle a few years to feel better with my fast descent.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> I nearly bought that exact Omega several times. I love the yellow cues.
> 
> OoO Baby!


It's honestly such a great watch. Keeps great time despite being _only_ a co-axial chronometer and the yellow and grey work really well together! Quality piece from Omega!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Made me think about this book I read. Luckily I didn't consider this one. Listened to doc who survived and lost his nose and fingers tho.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ever worry you won't pack in enough stuff in your lifetime?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> And lucky as shyte. My kind of guy. Read a book he wrote or cowrote which led to me and others horsepacking into the Sierra Nevadas for a week. Got caught on other side of valley alone as dark fell. Took my ankle a few years to feel better with my fast descent.
> View attachment 15587945


Any idea what watch he's wearing in that photo?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Any idea what watch he's wearing in that photo?


Might be in the book... For some reason, I thought he wore Rolex.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rolex Super Coolness: Chuck Yeager An Amazing Career...


How Chuck Yeager Became A Rolex Brand Ambassador What can be said of a man after he has departed our world? Prince sang a profound song na...




www.rolexmagazine.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This is pretty cool

"New Q Timex 'Marmont' Hits That '70s Vibe" via @watchville New Q Timex 'Marmont' Hits That '70s Vibe - Worn & Wound


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Might be in the book... For some reason, I thought he wore Rolex.


Gf he did...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> This is pretty cool
> 
> "New Q Timex 'Marmont' Hits That '70s Vibe" via @watchville New Q Timex 'Marmont' Hits That '70s Vibe - Worn & Wound


Pretty cool... I will take a closer look.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Pretty cool... I will take a closer look.


Including an easy-to-open battery cover? Sweet. Just the thing for an standby office watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I'm thinking on this...


It's to say that both blue watches and mermaids are tempting sirens better left alone. Just a personal opinion, of course.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I honestly don't want to start a pissing match on the regular forum so just asking you lot.
> 
> I have my asbestos suit on but I've seen quite a few wrist shots now and...that bracelet is too wide...maybe just proportionately and only in my eyes but...some may love (or say they do) but I don't get it.
> 
> ...


Maybe the nickname for this one should be the fat @ss.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Maybe the nickname for this one should be the fat @ss.


Or "Wide Load"...

OR the Marylin Monroe? Thin at the "lugs" but wide in the "back"?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Not Me.


Nor I.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Chuck Yeager, pilot who broke the sound barrier, dies at 97
> 
> 
> US Air Force officer and test pilot Chuck Yeager, known as "the fastest man alive," has died at the age of 97.
> ...


Can't like this, but Yeager was a breed we don't see often enough these days.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> So who's getting one?


Mayer's just trying to steer folks toward G-Shocks so there's more Rolexes for him.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Or "Wide Load"...
> 
> OR the Marylin Monroe? Thin at the "lugs" but wide in the "back"?
> 
> ...


There's a Rolex Mr. President pun in there somewhere.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Soo true
> View attachment 15585886


Yeah, we don't get that here either

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I hate it when that happens!


It's sucks right? Hope you're well BSF!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why is there a Kangaroo on that Foster's can? Is it made in Australia?!!


To show the export market just how Australian the beer really is

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Made me think of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, squeak lil b*th scolari

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Nuttin.


Shocked!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> Story of my life...a day late and a dollar short.


Well I guess this is growing up...

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I think if I were to sell something this would be one I'd have to strongly consider - Speedy Reduced II 3539.50. I really like it and it's my only chronograph, but it would be even harder to let one of the others go. Also, I have two Omegas, the other being my only blue dial, the AT 2503.80.
> 
> If I ever get the call for the Cermit, something or some things will definitely have to go.


Sell? Good luck buddy, no one is going to pay you for an omega

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Didn't you volunteer to be a mod at one time too?


He did! Good memory

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I think if I get the BLRO I may end up keeping it and basically sell everything besides the LN Master 2 , my Omega and Marinemaster.
> 
> I'll also keep two Seiko turtles as beaters.
> 
> ...


If covid taught me one thing it's that I have too many watches. I'm primarily used my IWC Cousteau, all three Rolexes, 007 and my pro trek since March this year.

I'd keep,those and the two sentimental watches I own. Rest would go

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If covid taught me one thing it's that I have too many watches. I'm primarily used my IWC Cousteau, all three Rolexes, 007 and my pro trek since March this year.
> 
> I'd keep,those and the two sentimental watches I own. Rest would go
> 
> Bro of OoO


You missed our Dehoarding efforts.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know I can't be a mod because I will feel sorry for someone with a sob story.


So how many grandfather's Rolexes do,you own? ;-)

Bro of OoO


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Paige Spiranac ? No idea who she is but she is in my news feed today...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Made me think about this book I read. Luckily I didn't consider this one. Listened to doc who survived and lost his nose and fingers tho.
> View attachment 15587950


You read Boukreev's response to that book?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You read Boukreev's response to that book?
> 
> Bro of OoO


No


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> You missed our Dehoarding efforts.


Oh :-( what went?

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I honestly don't want to start a pissing match on the regular forum so just asking you lot.
> 
> I have my asbestos suit on but I've seen quite a few wrist shots now and...that bracelet is too wide...maybe just proportionately and only in my eyes but...some may love (or say they do) but I don't get it.
> 
> ...


Because Rolex did it for the Explorer & Sea Dweller and it seemed to work? Looks like that's they route Rolex takes when they want to make a bigger case that looks proportional. Can't really blame them, many brands, e.g. Tudor, Seiko or Tissot have larger bracelets. If I am not wrong, Tissot watches do 21mm as well and they look good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jets: the first team to lose 32 games in a row.


The team that lose all the way and sits at the bottom of the league gets the "Wooden spoon award" in Australia besides having to face this...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Ok. I have just seen some under wrist shots that make it seem wide...could me just me.
> 
> Anyone have a pic of the two 2019 vs. 2020 clasps?


They are not wide but the longish nature of the new clasp is terrible.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Wow. Really. Ok. I guess I am just used to seeing a taper...or I fear change.


You fear change.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I suspect the updated Submariner 21/17 SS bracelets might provide slightly better weight distribution of the watch head and maybe improved aesthetic appearance. In any case I surmise Rolex wanted to make more changes than simply slimming the lugs and going with a new movement.


Well said.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> So basically the designers wanted to "earn their pay".


Boss said, "I would like to see something more than just slimming of the lugs. Those fans on Watch U Seek are saying slim it like a Sea Dweller and that will be good."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> At least the Jets are not simply mediocre like the Cowboys.


Are they Jets horrible than?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I want to be whoever she is looking at in that gif


A girl?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I saw that too in this morning's paper. Chuck Yeager was one of a kind and was 97 when he died.


RIP to Chuck. Trail blazer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And as 59 would point out he didn't smoke. And it appears covid19 didn't get him.


Shame. 3 more years and he would hit 100.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I honestly don't want to start a pissing match on the regular forum so just asking you lot.
> 
> I have my asbestos suit on but I've seen quite a few wrist shots now and...that bracelet is too wide...maybe just proportionately and only in my eyes but...some may love (or say they do) but I don't get it.
> 
> ...


I honestly can't wait to try it on. The biggest problem I had with the sub was the narrow bracelet. Completely unsubstantial on an already smallish watch. It's only a mm larger both case and bracelet but it looks great in the pics. It's still not Exp2 sized which is just my size but I'm hoping it's just enough hook me. This is coming from a larger wristed guy that's not as common. I believe even if I had a smaller wrist I would still prefer a larger watch. It's man jewelry after all but I prefer a watch to definitely look like a watch and not a dainty charm bracelet.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15587951


Nice 

You getting this?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Ever worry you won't pack in enough stuff in your lifetime?


All the time. There's so much still to see and do.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> No


It's an interesting counterpoint to Krakauer's points


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sell? Good luck buddy, no one is going to pay you for an omega
> 
> Bro of OoO


Shhhhh, don't tell anyone but there's a whole forum of guys who love them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Rolex Super Coolness: Chuck Yeager An Amazing Career...
> 
> 
> How Chuck Yeager Became A Rolex Brand Ambassador What can be said of a man after he has departed our world? Prince sang a profound song na...
> ...


Man of Rolex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Maybe the nickname for this one should be the fat @ss.


No, no. Fat @ss means just big bum. How about curvy? Ooo...la..la..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Can't like this, but Yeager was a breed we don't see often enough these days.


Golden age of aviation is past us.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Mayer's just trying to steer folks toward G-Shocks so there's more Rolexes for him.


Good point. But he gets his no matter what anyway.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> There's a Rolex Mr. President pun in there somewhere.


I see why you did there


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> To show the export market just how Australian the beer really is
> 
> Bro of OoO


Oh yeah, it's really made in Australia. Probably in some back yard tin shed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He did! Good memory
> 
> Bro of OoO


Selective memory lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If covid taught me one thing it's that I have too many watches. I'm primarily used my IWC Cousteau, all three Rolexes, 007 and my pro trek since March this year.
> 
> I'd keep,those and the two sentimental watches I own. Rest would go
> 
> Bro of OoO


When is the fire sale?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Paige Spiranac ? No idea who she is but she is in my news feed today...
> 
> View attachment 15588049


I wonder why you have that in your news feed though....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I honestly can't wait to try it on. The biggest problem I had with the sub was the narrow bracelet. Completely unsubstantial on an already smallish watch. It's only a mm larger both case and bracelet but it looks great in the pics. It's still not Exp2 sized which is just my size but I'm hoping it's just enough hook me. This is coming from a larger wristed guy that's not as common. I believe even if I had a smaller wrist I would still prefer a larger watch. It's man jewelry after all but I prefer a watch to definitely look like a watch and not a dainty charm bracelet.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You can always buy a Seiko with the 22mm non tapering bracelet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Shhhhh, don't tell anyone but there's a whole forum of guys who love them.


The Omega Forum?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Ever worry you won't pack in enough stuff in your lifetime?


The point I'm at I would prefer a nice fire to take it all and start over with an empty place. 4 walls and basic essentials sounds like paradise right about now. It's amazing how much unused stuff one could accumulate in a short time. Sorry just my OCD crying out. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's sucks right? Hope you're well BSF!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Yup, all good here. Nice to see you back.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are they Jets horrible than?


Close race for a couple of bottom dwellers. Jets might be worse as I think they embrace losing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> It's to say that both blue watches and mermaids are tempting sirens better left alone. Just a personal opinion, of course.


I've fallen


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I honestly can't wait to try it on. The biggest problem I had with the sub was the narrow bracelet. Completely unsubstantial on an already smallish watch. It's only a mm larger both case and bracelet but it looks great in the pics. It's still not Exp2 sized which is just my size but I'm hoping it's just enough hook me. This is coming from a larger wristed guy that's not as common. I believe even if I had a smaller wrist I would still prefer a larger watch. It's man jewelry after all but I prefer a watch to definitely look like a watch and not a dainty charm bracelet.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Smallish....

How big are your he-man wrists?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder why you have that in your news feed though....


God is looking out for me I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A girl?


Is she looking at another girl? Idk the context of the gif haha


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can always buy a Seiko with the 22mm non tapering bracelet.


Done. Pretty great watch actually. Hoping to one day find pieces to mod it up a bit.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Smallish....
> 
> How big are your he-man wrists?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8" even. Makes me want to buy the P01 just because I'm one of the few that can wear it. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> 8" even. Makes me want to buy the P01 just because I'm one of the few that can wear it. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What's a P01 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> What's a P01
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Funny, this just reminded me of one of the first times I was trying on higher end watches. This was back in 2011 or so and I was trying on some Omegas at an AD. I was looking at the Planet Ocean. I guess it was the 42mm and the XL 45mm at the time and the SA was telling me that the 45 definitely looked better on my (6.5") wrist. I wonder if he really believed that as the trend was larger watches then, or if he was just trying to sell the slightly higher priced piece? I didn't buy either and ended up with a pre-owned 2254 as my first "nice" watch.


That's one I'd like to have someday.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Chuck Yeager, pilot who broke the sound barrier, dies at 97
> 
> 
> US Air Force officer and test pilot Chuck Yeager, known as "the fastest man alive," has died at the age of 97.
> ...


Thanks for posting.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh :-( what went?
> 
> Bro of OoO


In my case down to explorer, Hamilton, jman special and some timexes... Jman on a roll..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They are not wide but the longish nature of the new clasp is terrible.


I honestly thought it tapered to same width and the clasp was the same.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> The point I'm at I would prefer a nice fire to take it all and start over with an empty place. 4 walls and basic essentials sounds like paradise right about now. It's amazing how much unused stuff one could accumulate in a short time. Sorry just my OCD crying out. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We just watched another episode of a show from Korea about detox-organizing your house. Their "guest", or subject, was a former pop star and his family. Got rid of TONS of shyt. The organizer who really does the magic is consistent in that she makes sure each room has a specific purpose. My wife says she'll start reorganizing this weekend after this semester's done, too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Shame. 3 more years and he would hit 100.


Often in those days no one really knew when they were born. My Daddy only had 1 name so he added another.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Paige Spiranac ? No idea who she is but she is in my news feed today...
> 
> View attachment 15588049


That's some handicap she's wearing.

I'm not a golfer but is that what they call a wedge?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice
> 
> You getting this?


No just like it. Mine


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's an interesting counterpoint to Krakauer's points


Summary?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> The point I'm at I would prefer a nice fire to take it all and start over with an empty place. 4 walls and basic essentials sounds like paradise right about now. It's amazing how much unused stuff one could accumulate in a short time. Sorry just my OCD crying out. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's what barns are for


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Shhhhh, don't tell anyone but there's a whole forum of guys who love them.


Well I always say there's no such thing as stupid questions, just stupid people


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I honestly thought it tapered to same width and the clasp was the same.


I seem to recall that the taper was something like 21 mm to 19 mm with a new larger clasp.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Paige Spiranac ? No idea who she is but she is in my news feed today...
> 
> View attachment 15588049


I am starting to like golf


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Golden age of aviation is past us.


Hum


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> I am starting to like golf


You need tiny balls to play, just saying.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> No just like it. Mine
> View attachment 15588273


Looks great.

Dunno if I told you but my old man is (or rather was) an artist. Sadly he got writer's cramp sometime in the 90s and lost his ability to hold a pen. He can't do anything that requires a decent amount of detail.

He recently retired and I'm asking him to do something for me now that he has time to try different styles


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> You need tiny balls to play, just saying.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Willing to give my best drive


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I seem to recall that the taper was something like 21 mm to 19 mm with a new larger clasp.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Best I could find 
As mentioned, the lug width has been increased by 1mm - now 21mm - meaning that the bracelet has also been redesigned. In fact, its entire profile has grown 1mm, from the lugs to the clasp. As such, it retains the balance of older Submariner watches and doesn't feel too tapered at the buckle.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Summary?


It's a counter point type thing. I liked it largely because it just gave a different perspective to Krakauer. The thing is I'd probably take both with a grain of salt and unfortunately a lot of what happened that fateful day (or two) won't really be known because of the lack of survivors :-( (and also that Boukareev died in the late 90's)

Here's a couple of reviews:
The Climb


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Mickey said:


> If you adopt me I will mow your lawn and wash your super cars.


You forgot ".... and sex up your bored trophy wife so you can spend more time with our mistresses! "


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Willing to give my best drive


Drive or dive?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Drive or dive?


In this case both will work


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> In this case both will work


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I love Stallone. One of my favourites.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Dunno if I told you but my old man is (or rather was) an artist. Sadly he got writer's cramp sometime in the 90s and lost his ability to hold a pen. He can't do anything that requires a decent amount of detail.
> 
> He recently retired and I'm asking him to do something for me now that he has time to try different styles


Cool. I'd bet that my dad is working on something to send to us, too. He and my sister both take a watercolor class each week. I'm not going to suggest any subjects for him because one of his paintings is the coolest piece of art we have in the house. And he's a news reporter, too, not a trained artist.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I love Stallone. One of my favourites.


I love him and he loves watches but jest that face gets tighter every time I see it. Even with all that money they don't have that down it seems...

Oddly enough what he says rings true I believe for all watch "guys"...from a person going from a Casio to a Seiko or a Rolex to a Patek how he explains the feeling of better watches is true I believe. And the part about "when you have a great watch and it keeps getting greater...I'm proud of myself...reminder hard work pays off"...I can for sure relate to.

And making fun of the guys with "3 bracelets, and beads and 3 rings"...

And the best is "I don't care what you think...I like the way it makes me feel". Like him even more.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

qa_ii said:


>


I approve of the date orientation. 4 o'clock window done right.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I love him and he loves watches but jest that face gets tighter every time I see it. Even with all that money they don't have that down it seems...
> Oddly enough what he says rings true I believe for all watch "guys"...from a person going from a Casio to a Seiko or a Rolex to a Patek how he explains the feeling of better watches is true I believe. And the part about "when you have a great watch and it keeps getting greater...I'm proud of myself...reminder hard work pays off"...I can for sure relate to.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mickey said:


> I love him and he loves watches but jest that face gets tighter every time I see it. Even with all that money they don't have that down it seems...
> 
> Oddly enough what he says rings true I believe for all watch "guys"...from a person going from a Casio to a Seiko or a Rolex to a Patek how he explains the feeling of better watches is true I believe. And the part about "when you have a great watch and it keeps getting greater...I'm proud of myself...reminder hard work pays off"...I can for sure relate to.
> 
> ...


I saw the beads bit and it made me laugh. I hate that look.

@sportura tried it once.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BLRO/New Sub/New Speedmaster would be the trilogy for the ages.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I love Stallone. One of my favourites.


Totally personable. Fun interview.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I saw the beads bit and it made me laugh. I hate that look.
> 
> @sportura tried it once.


I posted it on the Public forum...maybe we can end 3 bracelets and beads and rings on 3 fingers once and for all!!!!

LOL


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaga said:


> BLRO/New Sub/New Speedmaster would be the trilogy for the ages.


I can understand that thought...but I think something a little different than the Sub would be better like DJ41 or Milgauss or even slum with an OP41? 
Seems like the BLRO and Sub would be too similar (not really I know) for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Close race for a couple of bottom dwellers. Jets might be worse as I think they embrace losing.


Well, at least they are the best in one thing, the best loser!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Smallish....
> 
> How big are your he-man wrists?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He man is still too small. You should ask him about his Hulk sized wrists


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> God is looking out for me I guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Praise him. What a champ!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Is she looking at another girl? Idk the context of the gif haha


LOL. She may be looking at Woody Allen for all I know.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Done. Pretty great watch actually. Hoping to one day find pieces to mod it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Key word = bracelet


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> 8" even. Makes me want to buy the P01 just because I'm one of the few that can wear it. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You could always buy a 55mm flieger watch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> What's a P01
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is commonly known as Tudor POS around these parts


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think you have prettier wrists than my fellow Aussie Daveandstu


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I honestly thought it tapered to same width and the clasp was the same.


No, every got bigger. It's like they put it in the photocopier and pressed the 103% enlarge button. The bracelet is 21mm at the lugs and tapers down to 17mm for the clasp.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Best I could find
> As mentioned, the lug width has been increased by 1mm - now 21mm - meaning that the bracelet has also been redesigned. In fact, its entire profile has grown 1mm, from the lugs to the clasp. As such, it retains the balance of older Submariner watches and doesn't feel too tapered at the buckle.


The older bracelet is 20mm at the lugs and 16mm at the clasp. I think I recall reading the newest iteration is 21mm at the lugs and 17mm at the clasp. That would maintain the overall balance from old to new.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Willing to give my best drive


Hard hitter?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is commonly known as Tudor POS around these parts


I see that now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Best I could find
> As mentioned, the lug width has been increased by 1mm - now 21mm - meaning that the bracelet has also been redesigned. In fact, its entire profile has grown 1mm, from the lugs to the clasp. As such, it retains the balance of older Submariner watches and doesn't feel too tapered at the buckle.


Designed using Photocopier


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> You forgot ".... and sex up your bored trophy wife so you can spend more time with our mistresses! "


Talk to Starbucks guy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> BLRO/New Sub/New Speedmaster would be the trilogy for the ages.


Only if you had said @sportura beads to accompany the BLRO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> BLRO/New Sub/New Speedmaster would be the trilogy for the ages.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


That's 4. Get rid of the Sub.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

WHY am I looking at Panerai????

I need an intervention guys. Quick.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> WHY am I looking at Panerai????
> 
> I need an intervention guys. Quick.


You heard Sly go for Patek


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> WHY am I looking at Panerai????
> 
> I need an intervention guys. Quick.


The same thing happened to me...

When I was told I wouldn't be able to get the "Hulk" from my AD (and we still didn't know about the Cermit), I "settled" for the Panerai Submersible.

"Settled" is in quotes because I'm still loving it months later and have no intention of flipping it.

If anything, it's made me more into Panerai and looking at others in the Luminor and Radiomir lines!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> WHY am I looking at Panerai????
> 
> I need an intervention guys. Quick.


I hear the modding community is all about Panerai these days


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> WHY am I looking at Panerai????
> 
> I need an intervention guys. Quick.


Because they are awesome! 
Get it!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You heard Sly go for Patek


I want a Patek so bad.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I like this...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I like this...
> 
> View attachment 15588467


The basketball dial watch please don't


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> The basketball dial watch please don't


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> The basketball dial watch please don't


We are the world.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Not Me.


not me either


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> not me either


Nor me


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> The basketball dial watch please don't


This then? I think I am starting to align with being a woman one watch man.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> WHY am I looking at Panerai????
> 
> I need an intervention guys. Quick.


Talk to Panerai guy. He will tell you that in the end, he still wants a R O L E X. You will feel an emptiness if you buy a Panerai unless you buy one of those rose gold ones that Panerol Forte has.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I hear the modding community is all about Panerai these days
> 
> View attachment 15588413


I see modding in the same vein as homage and replicas.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

@jmanlay What is that a 26mm lug to lug?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> @jmanlay What is that a 26mm lug to lug?
> 
> View attachment 15588485


10mm lug width?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 10mm lug width?


I was whining about then new wide 21mm Sub bracelets...then I saw that!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I was whining about then new wide 21mm Sub bracelets...then I saw that!


Apples oranges


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> WHY am I looking at Panerai????
> 
> I need an intervention guys. Quick.


Come on in. The water's fine.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Talk to Panerai guy. He will tell you that in the end, he still wants a R O L E X. You will feel an emptiness if you buy a Panerai unless you buy one of those rose gold ones that Panerol Forte has.


panerai guy has both


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

talk to Rolex guy... he has to scrawny wrists to pull of a Panerai ;-)


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> talk to Rolex guy... he has to scrawny wrists to pull of a Panerai ;-)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

New phone, old (to me) watch.
(what's up, btw)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> New phone, old (to me) watch.
> (what's up, btw)
> 
> View attachment 15588535


where u been?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

I want my old B01 Chronomat back. The 500m one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Talk to Panerai guy. He will tell you that in the end, he still wants a R O L E X. You will feel an emptiness if you buy a Panerai unless you buy one of those rose gold ones that Panerol Forte has.


I wouldn't go that far. I would still love a Rolex if I could find one that I really love everything about it. Possibly a batman if they upgrade to the new larger case. But I ain't giving up the Panerai. And I can assure you it will not be my only Panerai. Rolex is of course a staple for any watch fan. There's better brands I suppose but I'm not sure how you gauge that.

So I would love to own a Rolex because it's a friggen Rolex. But there's no model yet I've seen that I truly love yet. There's at least 5 Panerais that I would love.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dan360 said:


> I want my old B01 Chronomat back. The 500m one.


who got it?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

dan360 said:


> I want my old B01 Chronomat back. The 500m one.


I didn't steal it. Honestly.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Marendra said:


> New phone, old (to me) watch.
> (what's up, btw)
> 
> View attachment 15588535


Been around. Dodging oil industry layoffs (should be ok but lots of coworkers impacted). Lurking from time to time.

Got used to staying away while we were in the political discussion phase from a month or so ago.

Probably poke my head in more often once things slow down for Christmas break.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Been around. Dodging oil industry layoffs (should be ok but lots of coworkers impacted). Lurking from time to time.
> 
> Got used to staying away while we were in the political discussion phase from a month or so ago.
> 
> Probably poke my head in more often once things slow down for Christmas break.


Hang in there.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Hang in there.


I wasn't 'in scope' so no prob.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> I wasn't 'in scope' so no prob.


I don't miss those days


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> who got it?


My idiot BIL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dan360 said:


> My idiot BIL


lol now that sounds like a good story


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Been around. Dodging oil industry layoffs (should be ok but lots of coworkers impacted). Lurking from time to time.
> 
> Got used to staying away while we were in the political discussion phase from a month or so ago.
> 
> Probably poke my head in more often once things slow down for Christmas break.


Good luck with that oil industry thing. We have a major refinery shutting down here that is really gonna affect many of my people and the entire community. It's a sad thing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Good luck with that oil industry thing. We have a major refinery shutting down here that is really gonna affect many of my people and the entire community. It's a sad thing.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


not needed?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> lol now that sounds like a good story


He has wrists that would make a ladies Datejust look like flex and never wears it anywhere but in the mirror pretending to be cool. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dan360 said:


> He has wrists that would make a ladies Datejust look like flex and never wears it anywhere but in the mirror pretending to be cool. It's embarrassing.


Aren't all BILs like that?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Good luck with that oil industry thing. We have a major refinery shutting down here that is really gonna affect many of my people and the entire community. It's a sad thing.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yup. Mother ship was hit especially hard.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You pull that one off real nice


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

dan360 said:


> He has wrists that would make a ladies Datejust look like flex and never wears it anywhere but in the mirror pretending to be cool. It's embarrassing.


I'm embarrassed _for_ him! Oy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm embarrassed _for_ him! Oy.


Be more embarrassing to see that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Come on in. The water's fine.


i agree. Nothing wrong with panerai per se


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Did the Cowboys win tonight?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Aren't all BILs like that?


That's not even the worst part. I sold him the watch to buy the new Chronomat before trying it on. Photo lust. The new one looks stupid on me. That's the worst part. Now I'm looking at a Panerai, too. ...---...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i agree. Nothing wrong with panerai per se
> 
> View attachment 15588566


Watching 2004 movie After the Sunset.. Pierce wearing one on bracelet.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did the Cowboys win tonight?
> 
> View attachment 15588568


Gf

Was it even close?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dan360 said:


> That's not even the worst part. I sold him the watch to buy the new Chronomat before trying it on. Photo lust. The new one looks stupid on me. That's the worst part. Now I'm looking at a Panerai, too. ...---...


Pics?

There are people here who can help you.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did the Cowboys win tonight?
> 
> View attachment 15588568


Liked for the gif


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> Was it even close?
> 
> View attachment 15588570


at the start it was. 0-0.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> WHY am I looking at Panerai????
> 
> I need an intervention guys. Quick.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> I like this...
> 
> View attachment 15588467


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> This then? I think I am starting to align with being a woman one watch man.
> 
> View attachment 15588482


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Cool. I'd bet that my dad is working on something to send to us, too. He and my sister both take a watercolor class each week. I'm not going to suggest any subjects for him because one of his paintings is the coolest piece of art we have in the house. And he's a news reporter, too, not a trained artist.


Hmmm.creativity and news reporting. Ground zero for fake news! 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you have prettier wrists than my fellow Aussie Daveandstu


Aussie pick-up line 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, every got bigger. It's like they put it in the photocopier and pressed the 103% enlarge button. The bracelet is 21mm at the lugs and tapers down to 17mm for the clasp.


Can't like that, sorry.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> talk to Rolex guy... he has to scrawny wrists to pull of a Panerai ;-)


I bequeath you two Os

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> New phone, old (to me) watch.
> (what's up, btw)
> 
> View attachment 15588535


At least you didn't pop in on a full moon.

Getting cold down there?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> not needed?


Motiva and Shell were a partnership that owned a few refineries. Couple years ago Motiva decided they wanted out and I don't think Shell really was able or wanted to handle all of it. Earlier this year they announced they were trying to sell a few of their sites. Guess they couldn't sell ours here. We are all hoping someone steps up and buys it. Couldn't imagine this site stays closed for very long.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Let's point out the best part of having a Panerai.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I wouldn't go that far. I would still love a Rolex if I could find one that I really love everything about it. Possibly a batman if they upgrade to the new larger case. But I ain't giving up the Panerai. And I can assure you it will not be my only Panerai. Rolex is of course a staple for any watch fan. There's better brands I suppose but I'm not sure how you gauge that.
> 
> So I would love to own a Rolex because it's a friggen Rolex. But there's no model yet I've seen that I truly love yet. There's at least 5 Panerais that I would love.
> 
> ...


The brief glimpse of the Panerai in that Stallone vid looked better on his wrist than all other watches shown imo. The presence of it kicked ass in the vid.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's point out the best part of having a Panerai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, need some advice on straps for the 620.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, need some advice on straps for the 620.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know about advice I'm learning as I go but I got a whole thread with pics. Lol

Strap makers thread
Strap makers thread

Bro59 has some great straps also. 
There a Panerai/strap combination thread that's pretty awesome too.

Not sure if the link works right. Just search the title. 
OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's point out the best part of having a Panerai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever see yourself doing tapered straps? I must have comfort and I must have taper. A 24/22 taper is the sweet spot for my PAM112.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> panerai guy has both


For avoidance of doubt, I was referring to this Panerai guy. No Rolex according to his profile.....









Rolex OP41


So I stopped by Lenkersdorfer in Tysons Corner (DC area) this afternoon to inquire about the new OP41. They told me they wont even put me on a waiting list. Shocking to me, this isnt a professional model. Any thoughts on how I might go about securing one? I really love the green dial and want to...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Didn’t know the forum doesn’t block the word “ass”. Now when people irritate me I can feel free to tell them to blow it out your ass Howard.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> talk to Rolex guy... he has to scrawny wrists to pull of a Panerai ;-)


Umm... like this?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

dan360 said:


> I want my old B01 Chronomat back. The 500m one.


Who are you asking?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I wouldn't go that far. I would still love a Rolex if I could find one that I really love everything about it. Possibly a batman if they upgrade to the new larger case. But I ain't giving up the Panerai. And I can assure you it will not be my only Panerai. Rolex is of course a staple for any watch fan. There's better brands I suppose but I'm not sure how you gauge that.
> 
> So I would love to own a Rolex because it's a friggen Rolex. But there's no model yet I've seen that I truly love yet. There's at least 5 Panerais that I would love.
> 
> ...


My watch buying mantra, "Buy what you fancy"


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> Ever see yourself doing tapered straps? I must have comfort and I must have taper. A 24/22 taper is the sweet spot for my PAM112.


I've only done a couple. I need to buy a good pattern to trace out. It's a little more difficult but doable. Basic construction is just as easy. Cutting the shape is tough without a pattern. I'm sure I'll pick up a couple cut guides soon. Etsy has a few good looking ones but just haven't jumped on any yet. I'll hook you up when I get a good pattern to trace off of.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Been around. Dodging oil industry layoffs (should be ok but lots of coworkers impacted). Lurking from time to time.
> 
> Got used to staying away while we were in the political discussion phase from a month or so ago.
> 
> Probably poke my head in more often once things slow down for Christmas break.


Hang in there bro. It will all work out in the end.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> Didn't know the forum doesn't block the word "ass". Now when people irritate me I can feel free to tell them to blow it out your ass Howard.


You can also tell them to eat a dick. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Deleted. Just in case I get into trouble for posting censored words.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

^^^ okay. A whole list of words still get censored. LOL.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My watch buying mantra, "Buy what you fancy"


Yeah but I really fancy some Rolex models until I put them on my arm. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

dan360 said:


> My idiot BIL


Do tell.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> lol now that sounds like a good story


Yup. #nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Good luck with that oil industry thing. We have a major refinery shutting down here that is really gonna affect many of my people and the entire community. It's a sad thing.


Likewise, BP is closing down it's refinery in Western Australia (Perth), and Australia is only left with two refineries. Ours will probably come from Singapore which is the nearest country to us with an oil refinery. Maybe more refineries will start to close when more people buy electric cars built by robots. Hundreds and thousands will lose their jobs. Yeah, sad.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

dan360 said:


> He has wrists that would make a ladies Datejust look like flex and never wears it anywhere but in the mirror pretending to be cool. It's embarrassing.


Embarrassing. But I Liked for the funny story


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Aren't all BILs like that?


Yes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> at the start it was. 0-0.


That was the only time they drew level?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah but I really fancy some Rolex models until I put them on my arm. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Then you sell what you don't fancy.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't know about advice I'm learning as I go but I got a whole thread with pics. Lol
> 
> Strap makers thread
> Strap makers thread
> ...


Its awesome brother...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That was the only time they drew level?


actually in fairness to dallas, they led early on. 3-0 and 10-7.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> At least you didn't pop in on a full moon.
> 
> Getting cold down there?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Pretty mild actually. Above zero for weeks... 16C earlier in the day, I think. Must be getting cold soon.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hang in there bro. It will all work out in the end.


I'll be ok, but a few friends impacted. The world is changing.... moving more and more engineering jobs to low cost countries.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> @jmanlay What is that a 26mm lug to lug?
> 
> View attachment 15588485


Sorry not getting it ?
Not my pic either btw


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Sorry not getting it ?
> Not my pic either btw


LOL I Know!
I was wondering how wide that bracelet and lugs were. I was whining about the new 21mm Sub and wider bracelet and just wondered...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Good luck with that oil industry thing. We have a major refinery shutting down here that is really gonna affect many of my people and the entire community. It's a sad thing.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not sure its going to get any better with changes coming. I guess we need to dump oil stocks and buy electric car stock.... I like Li stock.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> I'll be ok, but a few friends impacted. The world is changing.... moving more and more engineering jobs to low cost countries.


Can't blame them. Blame the greedy management team who chose the offshore option.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Not sure its going to get any better with changes coming. I guess we need to dump oil stocks and buy electric car stock.... I like Li stock.


Make sure that you sell all the stock in the lithium companies when they start getting sued for the environmental disasters they leave behind...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Make sure that you sell all the stock in the lithium companies when they start getting sued for the environmental disasters they leave behind...


Amen.

In a previous life I use to be around a big "bamboo" manufacturer...which might sound unrelated but if people knew what the disaster the Massive Wind Mills are and will be one day....they'd be freaked out.

I just lauffff and lauffff and laufffff


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For avoidance of doubt, I was referring to this Panerai guy. No Rolex according to his profile.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dog, I was not aware of this thread.

For avoidance of doubt, I was joking, hence the ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Dog, I was not aware of this thread.
> 
> For avoidance of doubt, I was joking, hence the ;-)


That was alright. I wanted to be clear that I wasn't taking a dig at you or any of our OoO brothers.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Some women ask for jewelry, the Mrs likes power tools. She started building some shelves for a mini pantry.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Likewise, BP is closing down it's refinery in Western Australia (Perth), and Australia is only left with two refineries. Ours will probably come from Singapore which is the nearest country to us with an oil refinery. Maybe more refineries will start to close when more people buy electric cars built by robots. Hundreds and thousands will lose their jobs. Yeah, sad.


I read an analysis the other day claiming that oil consumption may never return to pre-pandemic levels. It looks like some big companies agree that demand will be reduced for at least a while and are acting accordingly.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Not sure its going to get any better with changes coming. I guess we need to dump oil stocks and buy electric car stock.... I like Li stock.


Saw a story about the UK's first-ever all-electric highway rest stop (think convenience store/cafe with 30 to 40 charging stations but no petrol pumps), and the comments talked a LOT about investing in electric stocks. One guy in particular said he saw a new charger get installed in his neighborhood, so he looked up the company and saw that they had plans to outfit the entire region - so he jumped in and bought a passel of shares.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Some women ask for jewelry, the Mrs likes power tools. She started building some shelves for a mini pantry.


Just my kind of woman.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> Been around. Dodging oil industry layoffs (should be ok but lots of coworkers impacted).


As much as I want the oil industry to go away (or at least contract dramatically), I _don't_ want all you personnel to get left out in the cold. We all need to remember that the talent shouldn't be tied exclusively to the resource. And people like Yang are right to point out that "just teach ex-drillers and ex-miners to code" is a silly idea that hasn't worked.

As far as what all the wrenchers, operators, and engineers (got an uncle who's a geologist for a major oil company) will be able to do next, I don't have an answer. I've got guesses, but that's it. I certainly can't run for office on such a shaky platform.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I read an analysis the other day claiming that oil consumption may never return to pre-pandemic levels. It looks like some big companies agree that demand will be reduced for at least a while and are acting accordingly.


I think that is true in a way as well. Corporations have discovered that many functions performed by staff can be done remotely, i.e. Work From Home, so there is no need to make large teams of people commute to work daily plus rent all that office space just to make them sit there.

Since the pandemic started, besides the service industry, the real estate industry has also taken a hit with companies closing down and moving out. Those that survived, scaled down and there's lots of empty commercial real estate out there.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

This has a 50% chance of being civil with everyone sharing their "opinions" or turning into a complete SS.









Is the trend towards smaller watches?


I've always had a feeling that the current market offerings are generally too large for the typical watch buyer. I keep hearing that 38 and 39mm are the most preferred watch sizes, but the most popular watch models (the new Rolex Sub, Speedmaster, Seamaster 300 Diver, Royal Oak, IWC Big Pilot...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> What's your opinion on what VC resale might be? Asking for a friend.


Probably pretty good if you bought from an AD and not a GD. That said, I haven't sold a VC before. Ask Jman... Hehe.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Not sure its going to get any better with changes coming. I guess we need to dump oil stocks and buy electric car stock.... I like Li stock.


Maybe just American oil stocks. I see a big ramp up of foreign oil in the near future. Probably after a couple regime change "interventions" like we used to do all the time.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Maybe just American oil stocks. I see a big ramp up of foreign oil in the near future. Probably after a couple regime change "interventions" like we used to do all the time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Roger that.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's point out the best part of having a Panerai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top row, 2nd from left, what color is that stitching? Looks nice. Bluish greenish ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> As much as I want the oil industry to go away (or at least contract dramatically), I _don't_ want all you personnel to get left out in the cold. We all need to remember that the talent shouldn't be tied exclusively to the resource. And people like Yang are right to point out that "just teach ex-drillers and ex-miners to code" is a silly idea that hasn't worked.
> 
> As far as what all the wrenchers, operators, and engineers (got an uncle who's a geologist for a major oil company) will be able to do next, I don't have an answer. I've got guesses, but that's it. I certainly can't run for office on such a shaky platform.


Completely not feasible. I'm trying not to get into politics but it's completely political. Not going farther than my personal prophecy. American oil production will decrease. Oil consumption will remain the same. We will find excuses to deploy troops in the Mid East. Politicians will get rich again. American citizens bend over and take it. And nincompoops buy electric cars because they are better than everyone else.

"That's all I have to say about that."
F. Gump

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Top row, 2nd from left, what color is that stitching? Looks nice. Bluish greenish ?


That's the best description I can come up with. I got bored and decided to try something.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> The brief glimpse of the Panerai in that Stallone vid looked better on his wrist than all other watches shown imo. The presence of it kicked ass in the vid.


Yeah that PP looked like pp.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... like this?
> 
> View attachment 15588646


Wear that next time you are at urinal. Go to the one on the far right. Will distract everyone from looking at u know.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Pretty mild actually. Above zero for weeks... 16C earlier in the day, I think. Must be getting cold soon.


Think he was thinking AUS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Sorry not getting it ?
> Not my pic either btw


Think he not realizing genta?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't blame them. Blame the greedy management team who chose the offshore option.


I did.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Just a caution on energy... Although I don't see open discussion as political, these days everyone at least in usa seem to think so and line up.

As I did mention the new bbq restaurant put in about 8 stalls. Once in a while there's a tesla there. But I think there's only 1 I know of owned locally. People here can't afford a new car much less a tesla.

Add: funniest thing I saw was a giant dual wheel diesel pickup parked in first stall. Prime parking space.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


Nice trilogy! When did you get the VC Overseas?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Come on in. The water's fine.



























Right on


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> You pull that one off real nice


Big Al does pull off the PO1 BUT the PO1 is still an ugly watch to my eye, even on Big Al v


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did the Cowboys win tonight?
> 
> View attachment 15588568


No comment


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Just a caution on energy... Although I don't see open discussion as political, these days everyone at least in usa seem to think so and line up.
> 
> As I did mention the new bbq restaurant put in about 8 stalls. Once in a while there's a tesla there. But I think there's only 1 I know of owned locally. People here can't afford a new car much less a tesla.


That and the fact that a lot of places people still do long commutes so they don't have to live in the cities they work in. City people don't ever peer out or concern themselves with anything other than their city. I can assure you that the cyber truck will not end up in 80% of driveways in the south. So much propaganda from just a handful of areas. Suckers buying in every word.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... like this?
> 
> View attachment 15588646


Scrawny ankles too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Nice trilogy! When did you get the VC Overseas?


#Godfrey: I meant nice foursome. Arithmetic ain't my strong point no more. English either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> No comment


Well one comment: Virtually all sports have been a total wash this year but most of all the Cowboys. Unlike the Jets the Cowboys can't even lose in style.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Big Al does pull off the PO1 BUT the PO1 is still an ugly watch to my eye, even on Big Al v


I am on the fence. It really is a cool watch but there are better options for a casual cool watch. My eyes are on the new blue Luminor right now. I'm loving that thing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I am on the fence. It really is a cool watch but there are better options for a casual cool watch. My eyes are on the new blue Luminor right now. I'm loving that thing.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Right don't do it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I’m still anxiously waiting for the beaver tail I ordered. They took my money so I guess it’s on the way. Not sure why but I really can’t wait to make a strap from it. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... like this?
> 
> View attachment 15588646


I was thinking more like this ;-)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I was thinking more like this ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15589680


Kick ass!!! This is a confident wrist shot right here. 
I believe Panerai is an Alpha male timepiece. Not every guy can be an alpha or wear Panerai.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm still anxiously *waiting for the beaver tail I ordered.* They took my money so I guess it's on the way. Not sure why but I really can't wait to make a strap from it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


For a second there I thought you had ordered another exotic meal.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Kick ass!!! This is a confident wrist shot right here.
> I believe Panerai is an Alpha male timepiece. Not every guy can be an alpha or wear Panerai.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Because I got nuthin' to say about the Cowboys, I'll go with this.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm still anxiously waiting for the beaver tail I ordered. They took my money so I guess it's on the way. Not sure why but I really can't wait to make a strap from it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We've all said that...oh wait never mind. Disregard.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because I got nuthin' to say about the Cowboys, I'll go with this.
> 
> View attachment 15589712


How'd your boys do?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> How'd your boys do?


In excellent shape for a Top 5 draft pick next April!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In excellent shape for a Top 5 draft pick next April!


Oh yeah, they didn't lose today!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of great shape...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In excellent shape for a Top 5 draft pick next April!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I am on the fence. It really is a cool watch but there are better options for a casual cool watch. My eyes are on the new blue Luminor right now. I'm loving that thing.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The "Bluminor"? I agree it looks stellar


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Big Al does pull off the PO1 BUT the PO1 is still an ugly watch to my eye, even on Big Al v


Alright alright I get your point


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta post nice...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's point out the best part of having a Panerai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one way, and perhaps the best way to prove your point!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is also very nice.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

But she just heard about the Cowboys....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But she just heard about the Cowboys....
> 
> View attachment 15589763


I see her looking at that ©BBC logo...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just my kind of woman.
> 
> View attachment 15589271


You mean letting her do ALL the work...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> You mean letting her do ALL the work...


Sounds like Mrs. IT... 🤣


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> This has a 50% chance of being civil with everyone sharing their "opinions" or turning into a complete SS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And of course, arguing with Sea bee.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Maybe just American oil stocks. I see a big ramp up of foreign oil in the near future. Probably after a couple regime change "interventions" like we used to do all the time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well, you say! Another country seems to line up perfectly well in the sights now...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I am on the fence. It really is a cool watch but there are better options for a casual cool watch. My eyes are on the new blue Luminor right now. I'm loving that thing.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Go with the P01 - you'll be the only OoO brother rocking one amongst the various Panerai here


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Roger that.


Who is Roger?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I see her looking at that ©BBC logo...


Ok, no logo here...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Completely not feasible. I'm trying not to get into politics but it's completely political. Not going farther than my personal prophecy. American oil production will decrease. Oil consumption will remain the same. We will find excuses to deploy troops in the Mid East. Politicians will get rich again. American citizens bend over and take it. And nincompoops buy electric cars because they are better than everyone else.
> 
> "That's all I have to say about that."
> F. Gump
> ...


Well said.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Wear that next time you are at urinal. Go to the one on the far right. Will distract everyone from looking at u know.


Thanks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I did.


Good man.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Okay it's been a while...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Just a caution on energy... Although I don't see open discussion as political, these days everyone at least in usa seem to think so and line up.
> 
> As I did mention the new bbq restaurant put in about 8 stalls. Once in a while there's a tesla there. But I think there's only 1 I know of owned locally. People here can't afford a new car much less a tesla.
> 
> Add: funniest thing I saw was a giant dual wheel diesel pickup parked in first stall. Prime parking space.


Over here, the electric charging stations in restaurants, shopping centres and government buildings are nearly always empty. Yet we can't park there or we'll get a ticket or wheel clamped and need to pay $150 to remove the clamp.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey: I meant nice foursome. Arithmetic ain't my strong point no more. English either.


I like the idea of foursome.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And of course, arguing with Sea bee.


I just don't understand why&#8230;ugh. Forget it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm still anxiously waiting for the beaver tail I ordered. They took my money so I guess it's on the way. Not sure why but I really can't wait to make a strap from it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They have to catch and kill the beaver first. So, you might need to wait an extra day or two.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I was thinking more like this ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15589680


Big wrists!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta post nice...
> 
> View attachment 15589751


You got it?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Wear that next time you are at urinal. Go to the one on the far right. Will distract everyone from looking at u know.


Now you tell me&#8230;But you forgot to warn me about freaking out people taking pictures at the urinal...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I see her looking at that BBC logo...


LOL. I thought the same thing too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You mean letting her do ALL the work...


Not really but one that does not let me do all the work.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Go with the P01 - you'll be the only OoO brother rocking one amongst the various Panerai here


Bad advice. It's still an ugly watch. He might as well buy an Invicta. At least it ugly and cheap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, no logo here...
> 
> View attachment 15589773


Much better.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like the idea of foursome.


I like the idea too, but I doubt I'll actually enjoy it if it happens...too much work.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I just don't understand why&#8230;ugh. Forget it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why? That I responded to you? Or, why he behaves like that? LOL.

Just ignore him. He has said some whacks stuff.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Over here, the electric charging stations in restaurants, shopping centres and government buildings are nearly always empty. Yet we can't park there or we'll get a ticket or wheel clamped and need to pay $150 to remove the clamp.


It's such a chicken-and-egg thing (and like BT said, it doesn't help that EVs are expensive; MrsBS and I still can't realistically afford one). Don't want an EV because there's no place to charge them, and chargers don't get installed because nobody has EVs. But in some regions, they're starting to make a difference; and where I am, both EVs and chargers are getting common enough to make daily use easy enough.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why? That I responded to you? Or, why he behaves like that? LOL.
> 
> Just ignore him. He has said some whacks stuff.


Him no you...you're perfect.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Now you tell me&#8230;But you forgot to warn me about freaking out people taking pictures at the urinal...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't drop the phone into the urinal. We wouldn't want you to be pissing all over your phone.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Him no you...you're perfect.


Love you brother.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because I got nuthin' to say about the Cowboys, I'll go with this.
> 
> View attachment 15589712


OK that's best shot of her you've posted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> ...in some regions, they're starting to make a difference; and where I am, both EVs and chargers are getting common enough to make daily use easy enough.


I don't want to get into an ugly debate with you bro Barracks, but the hunger for lithium batteries has created a huge environmental impact that will be felt for years to come, much worse than releasing carbon into the air. My state (yes, state, not whole of Australia) produces 50% of the world's lithium. The amount of land they use to store the by product of the mining process is contaminating the soil etc. and there's been lots of studies on this but governments are just glossing over the issues because of money.

All good and well that city dwellers feel good that they are saving the world a little bit at a time by buying electric cars and driving "emission less" cars. What these people forget is that the mining process to dig up and refine all the lithium is 10x dirtier than 10 years of driving the low emission cars. Typical out of sight out of mind behaviour by the cardigan sweater wearing eco warriors telling us of the benefits of electric cars from their air-conditioned offices. Well, somebody digs that stuff out of the ground for them.

If any eco warrior really wanted to save the earth, they should stop buying cars and walk to work.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't want to get into an ugly debate with you bro Barracks, but the hunger for lithium batteries has created a huge environmental impact that will be felt for years to come, much worse than releasing carbon into the air. My state (yes, state, not whole of Australia) produces 50% of the world's lithium. The amount of land they use to store the by product of the mining process is contaminating the soil etc. and there's been lots of studies on this but governments are just glossing over the issues because of money.
> 
> All good and well that city dwellers feel good that they are saving the world a little bit at a time by buying electric cars and driving "emission less" cars. What these people forget is that the mining process to dig up and refine all the lithium is 10x dirtier than 10 years of driving the low emission cars. Typical out of sight out of mind behaviour by the cardigan sweater wearing eco warriors telling us of the benefits of electric cars from their air-conditioned offices. Well, somebody digs that stuff out of the ground for them.
> 
> If any eco warrior really wanted to save the earth, they should stop buying cars and walk to work.


Well said brother.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Think he was thinking AUS.


Nah, I was think Canada. I'm at 60 N so Mary's below me but his winters are often colder as we're influenced often by the NAO. But when the northerlies strike it gets cold.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Think he was thinking AUS.


Lol, from Sweden... everyone is "down there".


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nice trilogy! When did you get the VC Overseas?


This is how fake news starts. Soon Jman will hear those four dreaded words from Mrs Jman (when she returns from her swamp retreat) - we need to talk - and he'll spend an hour or two explaining that he hasn't bought a VC.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Well one comment: Virtually all sports have been a total wash this year but most of all the Cowboys. Unlike the Jets the Cowboys can't even lose in style.


I watched the Jets and Raiders game this evening. Interesting defensive call on the last play.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I watched the Jets and Raiders game this evening. Interesting defensive call on the last play.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Snatching defeat from victory is an art form the Cowboys haven't fully mastered as yet although they're well on their way.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nah, I was think Canada. I'm at 60 N so Mary's below me but his winters are often colder as we're influenced often by the NAO. But when the northerlies strike it gets cold.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Lol #nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Kick ass!!! This is a confident wrist shot right here.
> I believe Panerai is an Alpha male timepiece. Not every guy can be an alpha or wear Panerai.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter











Me today. . A proud 6.5".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> For a second there I thought you had ordered another exotic meal.


Or a girl!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Over here, the electric charging stations in restaurants, shopping centres and government buildings are nearly always empty. Yet we can't park there or we'll get a ticket or wheel clamped and need to pay $150 to remove the clamp.


Matter of time. Done here with handicap spaces so everyone just get docs to give them one.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Hairless cats are still cats; are hairless beavers still beavers? 


I’ll let myself out 



LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It's such a chicken-and-egg thing (and like BT said, it doesn't help that EVs are expensive; MrsBS and I still can't realistically afford one). Don't want an EV because there's no place to charge them, and chargers don't get installed because nobody has EVs. But in some regions, they're starting to make a difference; and where I am, both EVs and chargers are getting common enough to make daily use easy enough.


Yep... None to speak of here... But I've always believed you had to have chickens before eggs.

If you catch me paying 80k for a golf cart (cheapest tesla I see I would think good enough) then Mrs BT is dead and I've gone bonkers. I'd rather go back to horse and buggy. But it's not about me... Not that much time. My Ford now has 150k miles in hoping for 200+.. That is green... 2 requirements for next vehicle a v6 and ability to stop that cutting off if stopped.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If any eco warrior really wanted to save the earth, they should stop buying cars and walk to work.


That's true, and I'd be even happier if (or when) they find a material other than lithium to use for batteries.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Okay it's been a while...


Love these!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Matter of time. Done here with handicap spaces so everyone just get docs to give them one.


... except that it costs a lot more to get an electric car. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yep... None to speak of here... But I've always believed you had to have chickens before eggs.
> 
> If you catch me paying 80k for a golf cart (cheapest tesla I see I would think good enough) then Mrs BT is dead and I've gone bonkers. I'd rather go back to horse and buggy. But it's not about me... Not that much time. My Ford now has 150k miles in hoping for 200+.. That is green... 2 requirements for next vehicle a v6 and ability to stop that cutting off if stopped.


I like the idea of horse. Horse eats grass, horse poops and manure fertilisers the grass which cows can eat too. Cows produce milk and gives us meat. Fantastic eco system.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's true, and I'd be even happier if (or when) they find a material other than lithium to use for batteries.


The sad thing is that most rare earth metals come out from my part of the world. Here is a map of the major (excludes smaller mines) operating in the outback. There's also a rich uranium deposit (two-third of the world supply) and people are lobbying the government to issue licenses to commence mining for uranium.










In a hundred years, my part of the world will just be an empty hole in the ground.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15589888


I like Tacos.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The sad thing is that most rare earth metals come out from my part of the world. Here is a map of the major (excludes smaller mines) operating in the outback. There's also a rich uranium deposit (two-third of the world supply) and people are lobbying the government to issue licenses to commence mining for uranium.
> 
> In a hundred years, my part of the world will just be an empty hole in the ground.


Right, and that's why I'm all for battery research.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Right, and that's why I'm all for battery research.


Hate to tell you but battery research has been hot for years. Not an easy nut to crack.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The sad thing is that most rare earth metals come out from my part of the world. Here is a map of the major (excludes smaller mines) operating in the outback. There's also a rich uranium deposit (two-third of the world supply) and people are lobbying the government to issue licenses to commence mining for uranium.
> 
> In a hundred years, my part of the world will just be an empty hole in the ground.
> 
> View attachment 15589916


That bottom photo is pretty. reminds me of WY


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Best way to protect a face with a date window lens?
Best way to protect a face with a date window lens?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Gonna go buy a new iphone shortly. Undecided between 12 or 12 Pro Max. Prefer the bigger screen on the larger phone, but need to see whether the size works well in the hand and pocket. Don't want it to be overly cumbersome size-wise.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Me today. . A proud 6.5".


Looks good Sap. A PAM is supposed to wear BIG, even on a scrawny wrist such as you, me, Kiwi71, JMAN, Dick Mui, etc. Rare exceptions might be Fr Simon, Big Al and the big Viking below who almost looks like he's wearing a ladies watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Gonna go buy a new iphone shortly. Undecided between 12 or 12 Pro Max. Prefer the bigger screen on the larger phone, but need to see whether the size works well in the hand and pocket.* Don't want it to be overly cumbersome size-wise*.


twss


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Hate to tell you but battery research has been hot for years. Not an easy nut to crack.


Are we full circle on golf carts?
Nuclear golf carts ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> Gonna go buy a new iphone shortly. Undecided between 12 or 12 Pro Max. Prefer the bigger screen on the larger phone, but need to see whether the size works well in the hand and pocket. Don't want it to be overly cumbersome size-wise.


I chose the 11 Pro Max and like the larger screen and three camera's. Not overly cumbersome with a couple of Turtleback holsters I wear on my Hanks 1.5" belts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Are we full circle on golf carts?
> Nuclear golf carts ?


Battery pos








Gas oh yeah


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The sad thing is that most rare earth metals come out from my part of the world. Here is a map of the major (excludes smaller mines) operating in the outback. There's also a rich uranium deposit (two-third of the world supply) and people are lobbying the government to issue licenses to commence mining for uranium.
> 
> View attachment 15589911
> 
> ...


Utterly fascinated by this... if I lived that close to it I think I would try to sneak in at night and look for dinosaur bones and precious stones - but I know I would be shot. 





__





Loading…






www.watchuseek.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Utterly fascinated by this... if I lived that close to it I think I would try to sneak in at night and look for dinosaur bones and precious stones - but I know I would be shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with what?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That bottom photo is pretty. reminds me of WY


Kalgoorlie super pit. Just for comparing sizes, the patch of green at the top left is the local race course. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Best way to protect a face with a date window lens?
> Best way to protect a face with a date window lens?


Best way to get an answer is to post in the Public Forum or Pubic Forum. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Gonna go buy a new iphone shortly. Undecided between 12 or 12 Pro Max. Prefer the bigger screen on the larger phone, but need to see whether the size works well in the hand and pocket. Don't want it to be overly cumbersome size-wise.


I have T-rex sized hands so smaller phones work better for me. 😁


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Utterly fascinated by this... if I lived that close to it I think I would try to sneak in at night and look for dinosaur bones and precious stones - *but I know I would be shot*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you won't.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Christmas lights are up here in Perth city. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> with what?


That hole in the Earth.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Christmas lights are up here in Perth city. Hope you enjoy them.
> 
> View attachment 15590019
> 
> ...


Love it. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> That hole in the Earth.


but a pea shooter?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Christmas lights are up here in Perth city. Hope you enjoy them.
> View attachment 15590024












Ha Ha that Reindeer looks like a Kangaroo! Unless its to honor you? *You* said something about T-Rex hands?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Ha Ha that Reindeer looks like a Kangaroo! Unless its to honor you? *You* said something about T-Rex hands?


Seen my avatar?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I watched the Jets and Raiders game this evening. Interesting defensive call on the last play.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


All they had to do was avoid a touchdown. Putting single coverage on one of the fastest guys in the league isn't the normal way to do that.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> I like this...
> 
> View attachment 15588467


Nice strap

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> This then? I think I am starting to align with being a woman one watch man.
> 
> View attachment 15588482


That's worse

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Talk to Panerai guy. He will tell you that in the end, he still wants a R O L E X. You will feel an emptiness if you buy a Panerai unless you buy one of those rose gold ones that Panerol Forte has.


Yeah PF's rose gold one with the red strap is awesome

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> @jmanlay What is that a 26mm lug to lug?
> 
> View attachment 15588485


Thank you for not posting a crappy Patek

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> @jmanlay What is that a 26mm lug to lug?
> 
> View attachment 15588485


PS you got a like

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> New phone, old (to me) watch.
> (what's up, btw)
> 
> View attachment 15588535


Wot up Max Power

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's point out the best part of having a Panerai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's easy to change too

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... like this?
> 
> View attachment 15588646


Just as well he's wearing terrible shoes to take away how much of an eyesore that watch is on his wrist

Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

On the road for work. Not ideal, but at least there's beer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah PF's rose gold one with the red strap is awesome
> 
> Brother of OoO


Agreed. Don't see him posting it anymore. Maybe he gets too much flak from people.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> On the road for work. Not ideal, but at least there's beer.


You can drink and work?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey: I meant nice foursome. Arithmetic ain't my strong point no more. English either.


You should have said English neither 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is Roger?


Ask a Brit

Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can drink and work?


At the hotel alone? Yes.

BTW - I'm at a hotel in northern New Jersey. Was here a few weeks ago too. On that trip I was the only guest. About a dozen here tonight. It's a 300+ room hotel.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No you won't.


Chewed out maybe?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Just smashed a kebab with chilli sauce. Living large.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Just smashed a kebab with chilli sauce. Living large.


Hot


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> At the hotel alone? Yes.
> 
> BTW - I'm at a hotel in northern New Jersey. Was here a few weeks ago too. On that trip I was the only guest. About a dozen here tonight. It's a 300+ room hotel.


Just puling your leg bro. That looks like the side table in a hotel room. Enjoy your drink.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Chewed out maybe?


By a bunch of wombats.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> At the hotel alone? Yes.
> 
> BTW - I'm at a hotel in northern New Jersey. Was here a few weeks ago too. On that trip I was the only guest. About a dozen here tonight. It's a 300+ room hotel.


This time of year better to be in northern Florida than northern New Jersey.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> At the hotel alone? Yes.
> 
> BTW - I'm at a hotel in northern New Jersey. Was here a few weeks ago too. On that trip I was the only guest. About a dozen here tonight. It's a 300+ room hotel.


beer good


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just puling your leg bro. That looks like the side table in a hotel room. Enjoy your drink.


It's a very "this is a hotel" theme. Seen many movies that start that way.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> This time of year better to be in northern Florida than northern New Jersey.


Tell me about it. Snowed here today. No accumulation, but still not ideal.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Just smashed a kebab with chilli sauce. Living large.


Love kebab. haven't had one of those in a long time.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> beer good


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hot
> View attachment 15590079


That looks pretty great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Chewed out maybe?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15590102


Big fan of that movie


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Big fan of that movie


+1. Gotta love black humor.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

15 Things You (Probably) Didn't Know About Inglourious Basterds


The film that introduced us to the cinematic delight that is Christoph Waltz, Inglorious Basterds is one of Quentin Tarantino's very best. But do you know e...




www.shortlist.com


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Tell me about it. Snowed here today. No accumulation, but still not ideal.


About an inch stuck in NW Jersey. It will probably last a couple days.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> About an inch stuck in NW Jersey. It will probably last a couple days.


I cannot remember the last time I saw snow of any kind this early. It's nice.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

As a self described former Seiko Fanatic...










This sucks to my eye...
*








Grand Seiko Seiko Sport Collection Hi-beat 36000 Sbgh255 Titanium


OC Watch Guy guarantees every new and pre-owned timepiece to be 100% authentic.




www.ocwatchguy.com












*


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hooked up brother Sa. I can't help but think how good this would look on my big blue Seiko. This came out really nice.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> As a self described former Seiko Fanatic...
> 
> View attachment 15590132
> 
> ...


I'd have to see it on my wrist. It seems a little off, but it might not be horrible.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Merv said:


> Gonna go buy a new iphone shortly. Undecided between 12 or 12 Pro Max. Prefer the bigger screen on the larger phone, but need to see whether the size works well in the hand and pocket. Don't want it to be overly cumbersome size-wise.


TWSS?
I just got the 12pro (not max). Max was too much for me. (TWSS)


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I'd have to see it on my wrist. It seems a little off, but it might not be horrible.


Fair enough...sucks was harsh.

It seems so big to be big,..and not a fan of those hands for a diver for some reason. It will take a lot of wrist.
My Marine Master SBDX001 was cut similar but I don't believe as large. I had to wear it on the strap. Never once on the bracelet...the head just moved around too much.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Man I use to love collecting these...I was addicted I tell you and most of them came from Seiya. Talk about an easy brand to hoard.









divers


SeiyaJapan is one of the most prestigious professional shopping sites that provides worldwide Japan watch devotees with high quality Japanese watches from Japan




www.seiyajapan.com


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wot up Max Power
> 
> Brother of OoO


I'd be worried about that song getting stuck in my head, but it's not catchy and I don't remember any of the words rhyming!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Hooked up brother Sa. I can't help but think how good this would look on my big blue Seiko. This came out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasted talent if you're not selling these. How did it go with the Admin? They allowing you to sell on the WUS platform?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Merv said:


> Just smashed a kebab with chilli sauce. Living large.


Look up "smash" in an urban dictionary. Sounds painful.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Marendra said:


> TWSS?
> I just got the 12pro (not max). Max was too much for me. (TWSS)


Just got back from the Apple store....I spent about 4 seconds comparing the iPhone 12 and the 12 Pro Max before buying the bigger one. Lets hope I don't regret....should be good though, looking forward to enjoying the new phone.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> beer good


No tv no beer make homer go crazy.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Merv said:


> Just got back from the Apple store....I spent about 4 seconds comparing the iPhone 12 and the 12 Pro Max before buying the bigger one. Lets hope I don't regret....should be good though, looking forward to enjoying the new phone.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Merv said:


> Just got back from the Apple store....I spent about 4 seconds comparing the iPhone 12 and the 12 Pro Max before buying the bigger one. Lets hope I don't regret....should be good though, looking forward to enjoying the new phone.


That iPhone was like...





Twice in one night!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dog that thread ain't going anywhere


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Christmas lights are up here in Perth city. Hope you enjoy them.
> 
> View attachment 15590019
> 
> ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Dog that thread ain't going anywhere


Sin bin soon for the OP?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sin bin soon for the OP?


im thinking...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Fair enough...sucks was harsh.
> 
> It seems so big to be big,..and not a fan of those hands for a diver for some reason. It will take a lot of wrist.
> My Marine Master SBDX001 was cut similar but I don't believe as large. I had to wear it on the strap. Never once on the bracelet...the head just moved around too much.


I don't like many Seiko diver hands, but there are some good ones. I like cushion cases and I like what Seiko and especially GS does with the variety of angles on cases and lugs. I've toyed with the idea of owning a Seiko diver, but never to the point of committing.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't like many Seiko diver hands, but there are some good ones. I like cushion cases and I like what Seiko and especially GS does with the variety of angles on cases and lugs. I've toyed with the idea of owning a Seiko diver, but never to the point of committing.


Check out Seiya's divers there are soooo many









divers


SeiyaJapan is one of the most prestigious professional shopping sites that provides worldwide Japan watch devotees with high quality Japanese watches from Japan




www.seiyajapan.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wasted talent if you're not selling these. How did it go with the Admin? They allowing you to sell on the WUS platform?


Appreciate that but haven't talked to anyone yet. I'm still making these while I work nights which is only a couple nights a week maybe. I don't have a work station at home either. Little more material and little more experimenting with techniques. Look for some sales in January.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

eh I'm going to bed. Night fella's unless it's morning then mornin' fellas.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> 15 Things You (Probably) Didn't Know About Inglourious Basterds
> 
> 
> The film that introduced us to the cinematic delight that is Christoph Waltz, Inglorious Basterds is one of Quentin Tarantino's very best. But do you know e...
> ...


It woulda SUCKED with DiCaprio playing Landa. We would've recognized him too well.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Nice trilogy! When did you get the VC Overseas?


Well I technically paid for half 
And should have it maybe q1 2021 right in time for my retirement party to Uganda


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


>


Why not? With a beach like this...










... and a holiday destination only half a day plane ride away (still within the state)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> eh I'm going to bed. Night fella's unless it's morning then mornin' fellas.
> 
> View attachment 15590179


Sleep tight bro.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> TWSS?
> I just got the 12pro (not max). Max was too much for me. (TWSS)


Was he now? 

How ya doin!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Another day, another photo from my new timepiece phone.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Was he now?
> 
> How ya doin!


Not so bad.... had some Vancouver weather here for the past few weeks. Snowed last night to snap us out of it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Another day, another whacky tweet from Elon Musk.









SpaceX Mars rocket prototype explodes but Musk declares launch a success







www.9news.com.au





How can he call the mission a "success" when it blew up? How can he tweet "Mars here we come"

I would have thought that for something to be counted as a success, it shouldn't blow up? and about going to Mars, the spaceship should at least reach the outer atmosphere?

It is like corporate America has gone mad. Every company announces the outcome without the goods. It's like any tech company making an announcement of the features of a product and then set about to worry about how to make it work. Looks like all the Musk fans are lapping it all up, false tweet and all. Jeez. The world revolves around social media for "truths" these days.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Another day, another whacky tweet from Elon Musk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel your pain


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is Roger?


mr. That?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dog check that thread


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> This sucks to my eye...


They should have made it thicker.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> OK that's best shot of her you've posted.


Yeah, she's pretty awesome there.

Here's one that may be up there too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Although this is one of my faves.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> i feel your pain


Thanks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Dog check that thread


LOL. Saw that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They should have made it thicker.


Too thick was what she said.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

It took me a bit to figure out which thread. It makes me wonder why people are so stupidly transparent. It seems like mental laziness or a desire to be caught, like a troll being unable to keep his story straight for even two pages of posts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It took me a bit to figure out which thread. It makes me wonder why people are so stupidly transparent. It seems like mental laziness or a desire to be caught, like a troll being unable to keep his story straight for even two pages of posts.


Some good investigative work 

Not only that. He posted in a few other sub-fora with exactly the same text. Pretty obvious what it was.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like the idea of foursome.


Oarsome right?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Me today. . A proud 6.5".


Nice envelope


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Battery pos
> View attachment 15589965
> 
> Gas oh yeah
> View attachment 15589967





Betterthere said:


> Battery pos
> View attachment 15589965
> 
> Gas oh yeah
> View attachment 15589967


You got a like for whom I think is Bo?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Kalgoorlie super pit. Just for comparing sizes, the patch of green at the top left is the local race course. LOL.


Lol I thought it was a football ground, racecourse makes it even more insane


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> I'd be worried about that song getting stuck in my head, but it's not catchy and I don't remember any of the words rhyming!


I don't remember much of the song but I now have the bits I remmeber stuck in my head I'll share them:

his name sounds good in your ear

but you musn't touch


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Hooked up brother Sa. I can't help but think how good this would look on my big blue Seiko. This came out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait! Will post once it's on the Submersible!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice envelope


Godfrey

just kidding Sap. I like the watch but just felt the need to compliment your envelope


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol I thought it was a football ground, racecourse makes it even more insane


Here's the top ten largest hole in the ground.









Top 10 deep open-pit mines







www.mining-technology.com





World's largest is in Utah. But of course.

The Fermiston mine in Kalgoorlie is 1.5km wide and 500+ metres deep comes in at #6. There is a larger one in Boddington but the figures are not published. I won't be surprised that it would come in at #4 or 5 on that list.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A wine night for me, gents. And yes, that is a Game of Thrones glass


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Gonna go buy a new iphone shortly. Undecided between 12 or 12 Pro Max. Prefer the bigger screen on the larger phone, but need to see whether the size works well in the hand and pocket. Don't want it to be overly cumbersome size-wise.


No wuckers. If you are flexing with a Rolex no one will notice the over-sized flex in your front pocket. Go big or go home


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The sad thing is that most rare earth metals come out from my part of the world. Here is a map of the major (excludes smaller mines) operating in the outback. There's also a rich uranium deposit (two-third of the world supply) and people are lobbying the government to issue licenses to commence mining for uranium.
> 
> In a hundred years, my part of the world will just be an empty hole in the ground.
> 
> View attachment 15589916


365 million years ago the lake by our summer place was formed by a large meteorite. I wonder what future generations will make of this hole?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ask a Brit
> 
> Brother of OoO


ask Jman


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> At the hotel alone? Yes.
> 
> BTW - I'm at a hotel in northern New Jersey. Was here a few weeks ago too. On that trip I was the only guest. About a dozen here tonight. It's a 300+ room hotel.


I didn't now that New Jersey was large enough to have a northern part


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, she's pretty awesome there.
> 
> Here's one that may be up there too.
> 
> View attachment 15590273


I read somewhere about the grassy knoll.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I didn't now that New Jersey was large enough to have a northern part


NJ can pull off the north / south bit well enough. It's the east / west part where it falls flat on its face.😉😬


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> 365 million years ago the lake by our summer place was formed by a large meteorite. I wonder what future generations will make of this hole?


It will become an acid lake?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Looks good Sap. A PAM is supposed to wear BIG, even on a scrawny wrist such as you, me, Kiwi71, JMAN, Dick Mui, etc. Rare exceptions might be Fr Simon, Big Al and the big Viking below who almost looks like he's wearing a ladies watch.


Don't need a Viking arm to pull this off


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sleep is underrated...

Morning men.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Sleep is underrated...
> 
> Morning men.


'Morning

MrsBS will take her last final exam of the semester today. She's been busting her butt, studying at her desk every day and night for over three months straight. Next on the schedule? Relax on the living room couch and watch Netflix!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Very odd how a metal can make me REALLY like a watch more...this looks amazing to me.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> NJ can pull off the north / south bit well enough. It's the east / west part where it falls flat on its face.😉😬


I used to say I was from central NJ (Hunterdon County). I stand by my geographic confusion.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It will become an acid lake?


Acid lakes can be beautiful as the water is clear blue like a bathtub, and like most bathtubs there's not much growing in the water.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Very odd how a metal can make me REALLY like a watch more...this looks amazing to me.
> View attachment 15590729


Feeling old today?

Also a very impractical watch to wear on your yacht.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone use earphones...I have used the Apple iPod ones and not really impressed although it is convenient...for calls and music etc.

I was thinking of taking a chance on these...Refrub'd but they'll be brand new. Likely open box or return...I aint paying $300 but I might $99.

Anyone have any experience with them and/or alternative?









Sennheiser MOMENTUM In Ear True Wireless Headphones - Black for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Sennheiser MOMENTUM In Ear True Wireless Headphones - Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Feeling old today?
> 
> Also a very impractical watch to wear on your yacht.


You $%#$%  you caught me. I am going thru some kind of transformation...I am becoming a "Fancy Man". I LIKE POLISHED CENTER LINKS NOW TOO!!! 20 years ago would not have been caught DEAD with PCL.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Very odd how a metal can make me REALLY like a watch more...this looks amazing to me.
> View attachment 15590729


I didn't think the blue dial VC could look any better, but wow.....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I didn't think the blue dial VC could look any better, but wow.....


Honestly I do not like any blue dials normally and I didn't like the blue SS but something about that blue and that gold....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> 'Morning
> 
> MrsBS will take her last final exam of the semester today. She's been busting her butt, studying at her desk every day and night for over three months straight. Next on the schedule? Relax on the living room couch and watch Netflix!


GO KICK THAT EXAM'S BUTT MRS BS!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> GO KICK THAT EXAM'S BUTT MRS BS!


She just got the grade from her other final two days ago, and she got her "A". ? ?

Doubly impressive, IMO, because she has to push through not only learning medical terminology but she also still struggles at times with odd English phrases. It's like she double-translates every lecture she records and every powerpoint she prints out.

And she says that learning has always been a struggle for her, too. She compares herself to her bother and sister who both quickly pick up math and science concepts. I'm proud of her for not caving in to her fears and for persisting with her education.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> She just got the grade from her other final two days ago, and she got her "A". ? ?
> 
> Doubly impressive, IMO, because she has to push through not only learning medical terminology but she also still struggles at times with odd English phrases. It's like she double-translates every lecture she records and every powerpoint she prints out.
> 
> And she says that learning has always been a struggle for her, too. She compares herself to her bother and sister who both quickly pick up math and science concepts. I'm proud of her for not caving in to her fears and for persisting with her education.


Sounds like "His & Hers" watches are in order to celebrate the moment!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Sounds like "His & Hers" watches are in order to celebrate the moment!!!


Heh! I don't think she wants to splurge until she graduates and starts working, but we'll make a shopping list anyway.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Heh! I don't think she wants to splurge until she graduates and starts working, but we'll make a shopping list anyway.


NOOOOOO YOUR buying the watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> NOOOOOO YOUR buying the watches.


I've asked, many times, and she doesn't want a watch. A new jewelry bracelet, sure, but no watches. She sometimes wears her Fitbit for exercising, and she's worn her mom's Rolex OP exactly once in the past ten years.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I've asked, many times, and she doesn't want a watch. A new jewelry bracelet, sure, but no watches. She sometimes wears her Fitbit for exercising, and she's worn her mom's Rolex OP exactly once in the past ten years.


Mine either...although I bought her a Rolex Date which she loves and it looks good on her wrist. I'm not sure she finds women wearing oversized watches for their wrists that cool/fashionable and she thought a 34mm was "big" initially but...she is fine with it.

Not that any of that matters b/c since her first Apple Watch and then 3 models after that...it sits unworn.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I just don't know "much" about this brand but because of so much interest I've been "investigating". I am not a fan of too plain of a dial...this might be one I could save my shekels for....Panda, Chronograph, Like the Date....










Its a lot of watch but even at used $25k




__





Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph | Chrono24.com


Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph on Chrono24.com. New offers daily. In stock now. Save favorite watches & buy your dream watch.




www.chrono24.com





Or maybe...Thanks to its clasp and system of three easily interchangeable straps - steel, leather, and rubber

Available now from the new VC e Boutique!!! 14 Day exchange. Melanie....was amazing on the phone.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The Mrs loves her fit bit and eyerolls at 98% of my watchery...though she just ordered multiple new straps and some other accessories for her watch so my influence may be working on her.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Mine either...although I bought her a Rolex Date which she loves and it looks good on her wrist. I'm not sure she finds women wearing oversized watches for their wrists that cool/fashionable and she thought a 34mm was "big" initially but...she is fine with it.
> 
> Not that any of that matters b/c since her first Apple Watch and then 3 models after that...it sits unworn.


I mean, there may be more to her not wanting to wear her mom's OP (Mom's still alive, yet she basically left the watch behind in some clutter when she went back to Korea; so it's not like a memorial heirloom or anything), and she likes how some nice watches look. But she gives me her sternest face when I show her watch pics, too.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> The Mrs loves her fit bit and eyerolls at 98% of my watchery...though she just ordered multiple new straps and some other accessories for her watch so my influence may be working on her.


"Watchery" I like that term haha


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> NJ can pull off the north / south bit well enough. It's the east / west part where it falls flat on its face.😉😬


Except in meteorological terms. Traveling the 30 miles between home and work takes me into a different climate, most noticeable in winter.

ETA:

Of course there was once an important East/West distinction that goes back to when England got NJ from Sweden.









East Jersey - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I used to say I was from central NJ (Hunterdon County). I stand by my geographic confusion.


Nobody in North Jersey or South Jersey accepts Central as valid place. I never understood that.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Nobody in North Jersey or South Jersey accepts Central as valid place. I never understood that.


I just Googled NJ map...I guess your right.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Man the Airbnb founders will be able to afford some watches around 1:50pm today...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Anyone use earphones...I have used the Apple iPod ones and not really impressed although it is convenient...for calls and music etc.
> 
> I was thinking of taking a chance on these...Refrub'd but they'll be brand new. Likely open box or return...I aint paying $300 but I might $99.
> 
> ...


Tried them out but I opted for the B&O. Sound wise it's decent for a set of in-ears, and for $99 it's a steal.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Tried them out but I opted for the B&O. Sound wise it's decent for a set of in-ears, and for $99 it's a steal.


Ok - do you remember how they fit in the ear? I know subjective.

I'd look into BO if you can recommend. I have these bluetooth Bose so small and cofy/soft on the hears and not Noise Reduction which I don't like anyway...too quiet. But clearly I'm not talking on the phone wearing these in the office. LOL









SoundLink Wireless Around-Ear Headphones II | Bose


Enjoy a better wireless experience with Bose® SoundLink® around-ear headphones II. Exclusive technology delivers deep, immersive sound at any volume.




www.bose.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Ok - do you remember how they fit in the ear? I know subjective.
> 
> I'd look into BO if you can recommend. I have these bluetooth Bose so small and cofy/soft on the hears and not Noise Reduction which I don't like anyway...too quiet. But clearly I'm not talking on the phone wearing these in the office. LOL
> 
> ...


Most of these in-ears aren't good for telephone conversations as they lack a directional mouthpiece so they tend to pick up a lot of surrounding noise when you're on the phone.

For music they are great.

You'll really have to try them out for fitment as they are all different and without wearing them for a few minutes at least you won't get any idea if they are comfy or not.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Mickey® said:


> Man the Airbnb founders will be able to afford some watches around 1:50pm today...


IPO madness! Doordash was going to be $65, then $75, then $102...then popped at like$180. Airbnb was supposed to price at $68 but will open at almost twice that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> She just got the grade from her other final two days ago, and she got her "A". ? ?
> 
> Doubly impressive, IMO, because she has to push through not only learning medical terminology but she also still struggles at times with odd English phrases. It's like she double-translates every lecture she records and every powerpoint she prints out.
> 
> And she says that learning has always been a struggle for her, too. She compares herself to her bother and sister who both quickly pick up math and science concepts. I'm proud of her for not caving in to her fears and for persisting with her education.


GF

Today's exam is already graded and she's good for another "A".

She's so kickass.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got a like for whom I think is Bo?


Yes... Doubt I have cart picture without him. Almost 6 months now and I miss him everyday. :-(


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Today's exam is already graded and she's good for another "A".
> 
> She's so kickass.


Tell her congrats... Seems like I miss couple posts now and then.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> 365 million years ago the lake by our summer place was formed by a large meteorite. I wonder what future generations will make of this hole?


They will make watch dials and people like jman and I will buy and flip them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I didn't now that New Jersey was large enough to have a northern part


Some states like NJ NY and Cali should be divided north to south. Others like Oregon and Washington east to west.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Very odd how a metal can make me REALLY like a watch more...this looks amazing to me.
> View attachment 15590729


How cheap is that one?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I just don't know "much" about this brand but because of so much interest I've been "investigating". I am not a fan of too plain of a dial...this might be one I could save my shekels for....Panda, Chronograph, Like the Date....
> 
> View attachment 15590887
> 
> ...


Ask about their overseas model if in stock. You do know we have VC experts here?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

$49 but its a New Model!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Ask about their overseas model if in stock. You do know we have VC experts here?


This is the steal but I don't have the cojones.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin. 
So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard. 

2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> This is the steal but I don't have the cojones.
> 
> View attachment 15591165


You don't have the balls to steal?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> This is the steal but I don't have the cojones.
> 
> View attachment 15591165


You need to follow jman lead.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You need to follow jman lead.


He is un-followable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> She just got the grade from her other final two days ago, and she got her "A". ? ?
> 
> Doubly impressive, IMO, because she has to push through not only learning medical terminology but she also still struggles at times with odd English phrases. It's like she double-translates every lecture she records and every powerpoint she prints out.
> 
> And she says that learning has always been a struggle for her, too. She compares herself to her bother and sister who both quickly pick up math and science concepts. I'm proud of her for not caving in to her fears and for persisting with her education.


Mrs. BS gets a Big Like!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


Sorry brother. Prayers. Hope things turn up for you two.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> IPO madness! Doordash was going to be $65, then $75, then $102...then popped at like$180. Airbnb was supposed to price at $68 but will open at almost twice that.


Sorta sucks bigtime to see that and not be able to take advantage of it...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


So sorry to hear this, bro. Thinking good thoughts for Mrs. BT and her family.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You don't have the balls to steal?


First, you have to get one in your hands before you can run out the door...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> First, you have to get one in your hands before you can run out the door...


I'm going to be ticked when I get 2 OP41s then meet Jman in the spring and want his VC.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Damm town and parish decided to cancel the annual bonfires on the levee due to “covid”. The parish is in an uproar. Can’t stand outside by a big fire. Don’t think this event has ever been canceled. It’s mostly families hanging out by their own fire with a bunch of tourists wandering and spectating. Unfortunately I already know this is not the true reason but it’s the parish running low on funding for all the extra law enforcement and safety responders needed for the event. Just finishing off a garbage year consistently. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So sorry to hear this, bro. Thinking good thoughts for Mrs. BT and her family.


Thx you and Al... Except for Bo, I'm rarely bothered much (do hate this one). Just heard Mrs BT has to supply her famous potato salad and her sister has to supply collards. The south survives in some places  . Will be a graveside outside Saturday. Food is for family only.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Damm town and parish decided to cancel the annual bonfires on the levee due to "covid". The parish is in an uproar. Can't stand outside by a big fire. Don't think this event has ever been canceled. It's mostly families hanging out by their own fire with a bunch of tourists wandering and spectating. Unfortunately I already know this is not the true reason but it's the parish running low on funding for all the extra law enforcement and safety responders needed for the event. Just finishing off a garbage year consistently.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


From jorgenl


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


Condolences, that's very sad. As this progresses, I fear everyone will eventually be similarly affected.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


Sorry to hear


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


Sorry to hear that Bro BT.

My condolences.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Condolences, that's very sad. As this progresses, I fear everyone will eventually be similarly affected.


Thx everybody... A good man..

Been lucky so far but agree eventually..


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


Sorry to hear.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can anyone help on wireless computer speakers? Finally broke down and got a 4th Gen Apple Echo; it connects wirelessly to my laptop by Bluetooth. Too bad its bass is boomy and the midrange is a bit muffled. It may be due to Bluetooth's limited range but that baby's going back...

These might be an improvement...

Sonos ONE.










Audioengine A2+










Anyone got any experience on these or alternate suggestions?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


That sucks. Our condolences.

My own parents have dodged at least three COVID bullets in the past couple months. They both quit going to band practice (for the first time in 40-plus years) and Dad almost quit golfing because of it.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Wanted to share with you guys...my online buddies.

I wasn’t allowed to say anything until today, but it's now done so.... I volunteered for the test phase of Covid-19 vaccine from Pfizer. The vaccine is the one that has been developed in Russia. I have to do 6 different stages and I received my first dose this morning, and I wanted to let you all know that it is safe snd I’m ok, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι я чувю себя немного стрно и я думю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страо. Comrades!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> She just got the grade from her other final two days ago, and she got her "A".
> 
> Doubly impressive, IMO, because she has to push through not only learning medical terminology but she also still struggles at times with odd English phrases. It's like she double-translates every lecture she records and every powerpoint she prints out.
> 
> And she says that learning has always been a struggle for her, too. She compares herself to her bother and sister who both quickly pick up math and science concepts. I'm proud of her for not caving in to her fears and for persisting with her education.


Congratulations to Mrs Barracks.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This will make me forget my crappy sound blues...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That sucks. Our condolences.
> 
> My own parents have dodged at least three COVID bullets in the past couple months. They both quit going to band practice (for the first time in 40-plus years) and Dad almost quit golfing because of it.


Best to be careful this close... 
I refused to waste a year doing nothing but otoh as we close in I don't want to be that guy at 10:59am Nov 11, 1918.

One of Mrs BT cousins married to my aunt got taken out by sniper in late April 1945 sitting in a jeep.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Today's exam is already graded and she's good for another "A".
> 
> She's so kickass.


We now know who has the brains in the family... 😄


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Wanted to share with you guys...my online buddies.
> 
> I wasn't allowed to say anything until today, but it's now done so.... I volunteered for the test phase of Covid-19 vaccine from Pfizer. The vaccine is the one that has been developed in Russia. I have to do 6 different stages and I received my first dose this morning, and I wanted to let you all know that it is safe snd I'm ok, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι я чувю себя немного стрно и я думю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страо. Comrades!


Didn't we do this one already?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't we do this one already?


Yup. But some things are worth a 2nd run.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Best to be careful this close...
> I refused to waste a year doing nothing but otoh as we close in I don't want to be that guy at 10:59am Nov 11, 1918.
> 
> One of Mrs BT cousins married to my aunt got taken out by sniper in late April 1945 sitting in a jeep.


Or in a more lighthearted fashion, going skiing and taking that "last run for the day" faster than ever. Dad steered me away from even trying. "That's why guys get hurt - they're tired, the snow is bad, the lighting is flat, so they end up in the trees. Slow down and relax, watch the sun go down, and be happy we're out here."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We now know who has the brains in the family... ?


Her GPA is better than mine for sure. I spent some time on academic probation, fer cryin' out loud.

(blame it on me grasping info too quickly so I never learned how to study when the classes got truly hard)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Her GPA is better than mine for sure. I spent some time on academic probation, fer cryin' out loud.
> 
> (blame it on me grasping info too quickly so I never learned how to study when the classes got truly hard)


Yeah, knowing how to study might be more important than having innate brains.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can anyone help on wireless computer speakers? Finally broke down and got a 4th Gen Apple Echo; it connects wirelessly to my laptop by Bluetooth. Too bad its bass is boomy and the midrange is a bit muffled. It may be due to Bluetooth's limited range but that baby's going back...
> 
> These might be an improvement...
> 
> ...


I have three pairs of Audioengine (2x A5+ and 1 set A2+) I am very happy with them but am no audiophile... bought the first pair about 8 years ago.

I also have one pair of Sonos ONE - good but in my opinions not anywhere near as good as the Audioengines


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, knowing how to study might be more important than having innate brains.


Yup. My sister didn't get her PhD on talent alone.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't we do this one already?


OH. Sorry...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> OH. Sorry...


I didn't even get past the first sentence. "Phase 2 trials"? GTFOH. That was soooo three months ago.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, knowing how to study might be more important than having innate brains.


i read primate then realized you said inmate


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Speaking of "didn't we already do this one already"...I'm full of them!

As a newly developed Ceramic bezel fanboy. I had no idea (never paid attention due to denial) that this was so well "special".














Rolex Ceramic Bezel (Rolex Cerachrom) Guide - Millenary Watches


A complete guide to the Rolex Ceramic cerachrom bezel. How do Rolex make its ceramic bezel? Click here to learn everything you ought to know!




millenarywatches.com


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Anyone use earphones...I have used the Apple iPod ones and not really impressed although it is convenient...for calls and music etc.
> 
> I was thinking of taking a chance on these...Refrub'd but they'll be brand new. Likely open box or return...I aint paying $300 but I might $99.
> 
> ...


Check the gen one issues. Good quality sound but there are a lot of issues that model generally has (specifically the battery drain issue). Even at $99 I'd give these a wide berth. The Gen 2 sorted out the issues of those.

If you're after decent bluetooth headphones get either the Jabra Elites (65-85) or the Sony WF1000's


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I didn't even get past the first sentence. "Phase 2 trials"? GTFOH. That was soooo three months ago.


you may have missed the Russian part tho,


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yes... Doubt I have cart picture without him. Almost 6 months now and I miss him everyday. :-(


Sorry to hear BT :-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


Sorry to hear BT hope you and Mrs BT are doing okay with this. Been an awful year for you guys :-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can anyone help on wireless computer speakers? Finally broke down and got a 4th Gen Apple Echo; it connects wirelessly to my laptop by Bluetooth. Too bad its bass is boomy and the midrange is a bit muffled. It may be due to Bluetooth's limited range but that baby's going back...
> 
> These might be an improvement...
> 
> ...


Sonos Ones are very good but never used them as a speaker. Get the One not the 'One SL' as the former also has a built in Mic so you can use it as a smart device


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> She just got the grade from her other final two days ago, and she got her "A". ? ?
> 
> Doubly impressive, IMO, because she has to push through not only learning medical terminology but she also still struggles at times with odd English phrases. It's like she double-translates every lecture she records and every powerpoint she prints out.
> 
> And she says that learning has always been a struggle for her, too. She compares herself to her bother and sister who both quickly pick up math and science concepts. I'm proud of her for not caving in to her fears and for persisting with her education.


Congrats Mrs B


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> i read primate then realized you said inmate


Primate may be right too?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sorry to hear BT hope you and Mrs BT are doing okay with this. Been an awful year for you guys :-(


Been a strange one although that's true for probably all of us.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Been a strange one although that's true for probably all of us.


Saw someone say, "I think today is March 253rd, 2020"


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Anyone use earphones...I have used the Apple iPod ones and not really impressed although it is convenient...for calls and music etc.
> 
> I was thinking of taking a chance on these...Refrub'd but they'll be brand new. Likely open box or return...I aint paying $300 but I might $99.
> 
> ...


I went with these for combination of sound quality and durability for working out. I wear them 5-6 hours a day in meetings. They outlasted my previous gym headphones already. They nominally go 15 hours on a full charge.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


The hits keep coming. . Sorry to hear.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


That blows BT sorry to hear this


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Primate may be right too?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> BLRO/New Sub/New Speedmaster Ceramic Daytona would be the trilogy for the ages.


FIFY


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> FIFY


LOL. You're trolling @Galaga now? Let him buy the Speedmaster. He needs a Speedmaster.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I went with these for combination of sound quality and durability for working out. I wear them 5-6 hours a day in meetings. They outlasted my previous gym headphones already. They nominally go 15 hours on a full charge.


What do you use?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Quoting you so this nice gif gets to go into the next page. 

The chimp knows the good stuff too. Animal instinct. "Must have more than mummy's"


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> FIFY


I wish.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I wish.


Don't write it off too soon. Sporty knows guy who knows a guy

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't write it off too soon. Sporty knows guy who knows a guy


.... whose name is David?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


So sorry to hear that. My condolences and I hope he did not suffer.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> What do you use?


Oops, forgot the link









Amazon.com: Powerbeats High-Performance Wireless Earbuds - Apple H1 Headphone Chip, Class 1 Bluetooth Headphones, 15 Hours of Listening Time, Sweat Resistant, Built-in Microphone - Black : Electronics


Buy Powerbeats High-Performance Wireless Earbuds - Apple H1 Headphone Chip, Class 1 Bluetooth Headphones, 15 Hours of Listening Time, Sweat Resistant, Built-in Microphone - Black: Earbud Headphones - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> So sorry to hear that. My condolences and I hope he did not suffer.


Thanks... was less than a week so guess could have been worse. He married at 17 so will be hard on his bride of 69 years. She is the niece of my uncle (by marriage). Good to be surrounded by family.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

There is a 37% this guy is probably somebody from OoO.









Mystery of booming sound in New Jersey apparently solved


OK, boomer. The mysterious booming sound that’s been rocking a New Jersey town is apparently the result of a homemade “hail cannon” designed by a vineyard owner to protect his crop from bad weather…




nypost.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Oops, forgot the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wanna give 'em a try...hmmm but wonder how the ear hook if I'm wearing glasses?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> There is a 37% this guy is probably somebody from OoO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, when I saw that on the news, my money was on McGuire/Dix/Lakehurst.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I'm wanna give 'em a try...hmmm but wonder how the ear hook if I'm wearing glasses?


There's no interference at all for me. They go easily outside the temples of all my glasses and sunglasses. I put the headphones on and off without having to touch my glasses at all.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Dang, when I saw that on the news, my money was on McGuire/Dix/Lakehurst.


Godfrey

Once I was backpacking in the Pine Barrens and had to bail out halfway through the trip because of a forest fire ignited by stray ordnance from there. They also hit an elementary school, which is generally frowned upon.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> i read primate then realized you said inmate


Wanna try one more time? ?

I'm chalking it up to dumb auto-correct.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wanna try one more time? 😄
> 
> I'm chalking it up to dumb auto-correct.


Noting worst than dump auto-current


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> FIFY


You've been gone a while so you may not know this Speedy has a following now.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks... was less than a week so guess could have been worse. He married at 17 so will be hard on his bride of 69 years. She is the niece of my uncle (by marriage). Good to be surrounded by family.


I echo all the condolences of the fellow brothers. I am praying for Mrs. BT and your family.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some good investigative work
> 
> Not only that. He posted in a few other sub-fora with exactly the same text. Pretty obvious what it was.


am curious. Which thread?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> am curious. Which thread?


PM'd


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I've been re-watching "Longmire" on Netflix (they just released a final season) and I keep thinking BT and Walt have the same wardrobe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> PM'd











A feel good experience at AD


Hi All, I just wanted to share my amazing Authorized Dealer experience with an AD in Southern CA. With the right sales associate at the right AD GREAT things can happen with product and pricing depending on the piece. I was a walk in and these guys exceeded my expectations. My AD has Omega...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> A feel good experience at AD
> 
> 
> Hi All, I just wanted to share my amazing Authorized Dealer experience with an AD in Southern CA. With the right sales associate at the right AD GREAT things can happen with product and pricing depending on the piece. I was a walk in and these guys exceeded my expectations. My AD has Omega...
> ...


He posted the exact same message in a few other sub-fora as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Wanted to share with you guys...my online buddies.
> 
> I wasn't allowed to say anything until today, but it's now done so.... I volunteered for the test phase of Covid-19 vaccine from Pfizer. The vaccine is the one that has been developed in Russia. I have to do 6 different stages and I received my first dose this morning, and I wanted to let you all know that it is safe snd I'm ok, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι я чувю себя немного стрно и я думю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страо. Comrades!


Спасибо за ваш сервис


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I've been re-watching "Longmire" on Netflix (they just released a final season) and I keep thinking BT and Walt have the same wardrobe.


lol..thanks...I did have a custom cowboy hat made at O'Farrell hat company. After finishing my specs, He looked at me and said you know you just redesigned the Walt hat. Duh. I do have similar boots and a lighter color suede jacket. I did not do it to copy him. Think actor is Aussie.
I do like to eat at the Busy Bee in WY. 
That last episode is a killer (unless they've added a new season?)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't we do this one already?


I shared it locally here. We have a law against fake news. The joke was spreading among the community of magistrates locally. And my parents (both retired magistrates) got worried i might be charged criminally. I told them it was a joke and not worry.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Wanted to share with you guys...my online buddies.
> 
> I wasn't allowed to say anything until today, but it's now done so.... I volunteered for the test phase of Covid-19 vaccine from Pfizer. The vaccine is the one that has been developed in Russia. I have to do 6 different stages and I received my first dose this morning, and I wanted to let you all know that it is safe snd I'm ok, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι я чувю себя немного стрно и я думю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страо. Comrades!


I am happy for you. You can now travel to Russia and speak like a local. Time to sell your Rolex and buy some Vostok.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Спасибо за ваш сервис


You too. Time to buy Vostok


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You too. Time to buy Vostok


i agree. Nice watches.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Спасибо за ваш сервис


С удовольствием, товарищ. Я делаю это для тебя, страны и всех, кого ты ищешь


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> lol..thanks...I did have a custom cowboy hat made at O'Farrell hat company. After finishing my specs, He looked at me and said you know you just redesigned the Walt hat. Duh. I do have similar boots and a lighter color suede jacket. I did not do it to copy him. Think actor is Aussie.
> I do like to eat at the Busy Bee in WY.
> That last episode is a killer (unless they've added a new season?)


Apparently there is a "Longmire Days" festival in Buffalo, WY each year where the book author and some of the show actors make appearances. They're raffling off a 5 minute video call with Katie Sackhoff on 12/18.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Apparently there is a "Longmire Days" festival in Buffalo, WY each year where the book author and some of the show actors make appearances. They're raffling off a 5 minute video call with Katie Sackhoff on 12/18.


Yes although was virtual this year... you have to book lodging way ahead. Buffalo was used as the town featured in Longmire. So time for a repeat of one of my rambling stories? Katie nice

I love the Occidental Hotel bar. Usually there couple times a year even including this POS year. Great music , great beer, love the locals especially the old women I sit with esp the one who bakes the red velvet cookies and even shares with me. I always order the Longmire special to eat in the saloon.
So probably about 3 years back I was sitting at a communal table with some "cowboys". People kept coming over to this one cowboy taking pictures etc. I finally looked over and said you must be famous. He replied i'm Craig Johnson. I said i'm *_* nice to meet you. I guess you know who he is I didn't at the time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BTW the hat never really worked for me. Paid $1000 sold on ebay for $600. Lesson learned.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> There is a 37% this guy is probably somebody from OoO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this guy just invented the 'Risa Weather array."
Mad props to those who know what I am referring to WITHOUT looking it up

OoO Baby!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Been a strange one although that's true for probably all of us.


I think more so for you than anyone mate. We've all haven't had great years but you've had a lot of family losses. Hope 2021 brings about a lot of positive change for you


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

sportura said:


> FIFY


Good to see you sport


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i agree. Nice watches.
> View attachment 15591660


Darn it. Is there a watch brand that you do not have? It seems that your collection is eclectic unlike PF who only collects expensive watches. You collect from cheap right up to expensive.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't write it off too soon. Sporty knows guy who knows a guy
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


All you have to do is hit checkout and set your alarm for 10am tomorrow


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Darn it. Is there a watch brand that you do not have? It seems that your collection is eclectic unlike PF who only collects expensive watches. You collect from cheap right up to expensive.


There's an OoO term in there somewhere. Pongstering?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> There's an OoO term in there somewhere. Pongstering?


hmmm buy everything regardless of price. I like eclectic collections anyway, variety makes it interesting


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> There's an OoO term in there somewhere. Pongstering?


Actually, I thought it was BSF'ing. But if we create a new word, I would vote for Pong. To Pong someone is to pull out a watch unexpectedly. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hmmm buy everything regardless of price. I like eclectic collections anyway, variety makes it interesting


That's what an acquaintance once said about his wife. He complained that it was boring eating the same thing everyday. So he sleeps around with just about anyone he picks up from the bar or in his travels. I wonder if he is still alive or AIDS would have gotten him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually, I thought it was BSF'ing. But if we create a new word, I would vote for Pong. To Pong someone is to pull out a watch unexpectedly. LOL.


BSF doesn't do low end right?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't write it off too soon. Sporty knows guy who knows a guy
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The new Speedy will do just fine. I'm glad I waited. The 3861 will be metas certified, anti magnetic, step down dial, applied logo and tapered bracelet and better clasp all for $500 more.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> BSF doesn't do low end right?


Well, that is true too. How about to be Pong'd?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Apparently there is a "Longmire Days" festival in Buffalo, WY each year where the book author and some of the show actors make appearances. They're raffling off a 5 minute video call with Katie Sackhoff on 12/18.


Katie Sackhoff is in Longmire? I loved her in Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Darn it. Is there a watch brand that you do not have? It seems that your collection is eclectic unlike PF who only collects expensive watches. You collect from cheap right up to expensive.


i collect and wear what i like sir without regard to price provided i can afford it. @Panerol Forte collects watches (and cars) that i cant afford.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


So sorry to hear. My condolences.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Katie Sackhoff is in Longmire? I loved her in Battlestar Galactica.












Deputy Sheriff Vic Moretti!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i collect and wear what i like sir without regard to price provided i can afford it. @Panerol Forte collects watches (and cars) that i cant afford.


I am sure you can afford it. You just can't bring yourself to spend that money. LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


my condolences sir


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure you can afford it. You just can't bring yourself to spend that money. LOL.


cant spend what i dont have


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Makes a difference when you buy the right strap

#originaltropic


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> cant spend what i dont have


Well, that is true.

Cash is King

Credit is Duke


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Makes a difference when you buy the right strap
> 
> #originaltropic


Nice blue tropic sir. Fits well.

doesnt the blue willard also come with a blue rubber strap?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Nice blue tropic sir. Fits well.
> 
> doesnt the blue willard also come with a blue rubber strap?


It does.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> It does.


but i suppose the tropic is much better


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can anyone help on wireless computer speakers? Finally broke down and got a 4th Gen Apple Echo; it connects wirelessly to my laptop by Bluetooth. Too bad its bass is boomy and the midrange is a bit muffled. It may be due to Bluetooth's limited range but that baby's going back...
> 
> These might be an improvement...
> 
> ...


Do you need voice control (Sonos One) or simply for music enjoyment? Where are you placing the speakers?

Boomy bass and muffled midrange could be exaggerated due to placement on any wooden table top. Isolating them with acoustic spikes will help to a certain extent, but won't help if it's in the basic characteristic of the speakers themselves.

Lastly, as some would ask about what watch to get...what's your budget? 

No direct experience with Audioengine A2+ but it would seem it's got boomy bass and limited treble response.






Audioengine 2 powered loudspeaker The Audioengine A2+


Follow-Up: the Audioengine A2+ from April 2015 (Vol.38 No.4): When Robert J. Reina reviewed the Audioengine A2 powered loudspeaker in the December 2007 issue, he concluded, "I have never been more impressed with or more stunned by a component I've reviewed for Stereophile than I was with the...




www.stereophile.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


That's terrible. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> but i suppose the tropic is much better


This tropic is top shelf.



https://shop.aquadive.com/product/tropic-strap-2/


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> This tropic is top shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> https://shop.aquadive.com/product/tropic-strap-2/


got tropic straps from uncle seiko. Not sure how they compare.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> got tropic straps from uncle seiko. Not sure how they compare.


I have too. The uncle Seiko tropic is too stiff. The original tropic is awesome.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I have too. The uncle Seiko tropic is too stiff. The original tropic is awesome.


Too easy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's been a while...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> 'Morning
> 
> MrsBS will take her last final exam of the semester today. She's been busting her butt, studying at her desk every day and night for over three months straight. Next on the schedule? Relax on the living room couch and watch Netflix!


My wife did the same and finished her last exam a few days back. I barely made it through college WITHOUT kids and a house to manage, no idea how they do it with all that stuff.

Oh wait, I spent all my time playing games and chasing girls, that's where the free time went


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't we do this one already?


Repeatability of results is a key principle of the scientific method. We must carefully document these findings 

They are rolling out a vaccine study here at work that seems to be doing well. But asking for volunteers seems to be lackluster. Probably because almost all of us at work are 99.6% likely to survive COVID anyway and getting vaccinated doesn't lift any restrictions, thus the vaccine really should be reserved for the elderly IMHO.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Must be a slow news day...

If I was Putin...my ENTIRE national guard would be made up of...let the men peel potatoes.

Worth a click... 









Russian bombshell booted from Vladimir Putin’s National Guard due to ‘envy’


A bikini bombshell who won a Russian National Guard beauty contest claims she was booted from strongman Vladimir Putin’s military unit because of “envy,” according to a report. Gun-toting Anna Khra…




nypost.com


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I've been re-watching "Longmire" on Netflix (they just released a final season) and I keep thinking BT and Walt have the same wardrobe.


I liked that show but WOW, in retrospect it is ACAB. Walt is kind of a terrible person. Not sure what the books did with him, but the show did him dirty I think.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yes although was virtual this year... you have to book lodging way ahead. Buffalo was used as the town featured in Longmire. So time for a repeat of one of my rambling stories? Katie nice
> 
> I love the Occidental Hotel bar. Usually there couple times a year even including this POS year. Great music , great beer, love the locals especially the old women I sit with esp the one who bakes the red velvet cookies and even shares with me. I always order the Longmire special to eat in the saloon.
> So probably about 3 years back I was sitting at a communal table with some "cowboys". People kept coming over to this one cowboy taking pictures etc. I finally looked over and said you must be famous. He replied i'm Craig Johnson. I said i'm *_* nice to meet you. I guess you know who he is I didn't at the time.


A lot of the exterior town scenes were filmed in Las Vegas, New Mexico. With Netflix setting up a production hub in NM I expect a lot more filming 'round there. Pretty country, high on my list as a retirement destination.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> I liked that show but WOW, in retrospect it is ACAB. Walt is kind of a terrible person. Not sure what the books did with him, but the show did him dirty I think.


The Ferg!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Suffering a hardware blocker at work. Wish us luck.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too easy.


My condolences.

#cowboys

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


Sorry to hear that news. My condolences.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You're trolling @Galaga now? Let him buy the Speedmaster. He needs a Speedmaster.


Everyone needs a Speedmaster. Except me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my Explorer I going into the weekend. I can't help but think this iteration will be redesigned next year in a 41mm case similar to the OP41.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Wearing my Explorer I going into the weekend. I can't help but think this iteration will be redesigned next year in a 41mm case similar to the OP41.


Prices just went up 19%...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure if Brad posts on OoO but I think he might need his own Forum.   









Bradjhomes - collection introspection


Here's a "State of the Collection" of sorts. For the next 10 days I'm going to wear each watch in order of when I got it, and write a little bit about it. Starting off with the Rado True 'Platinum' Edition. There's nothing platinum about it other than the colour/finish. The bracelet and case...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just called MO1Call to have them come out and mark utilities so we can replace the shoddy fence at the house. Rocket figured out he can jump it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Prices just went up 19%...


No, probably more like 59.59%


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> No, probably more like 59.59%


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Prices just went up 19%...


Maybe availability will go up as well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Wearing my Explorer I going into the weekend. I can't help but think this iteration will be redesigned next year in a 41mm case similar to the OP41.


erf. I almost hope not. I've realized that the biggest dimensional difference between the OP39 and OP41 is the dial size, but growth is growth no matter how you slice it. And although I've not been able to try on the OP41 anywhere (and can't remember if I actually found an ExpI 39), I feel that the role of a "field watch" doesn't mean that it should also be so big that it overhangs the wrist. I think of how my little Timex Camper never got in the way of backpack straps like my G-Shock does.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> erf. I almost hope not. I've realized that the biggest dimensional difference between the OP39 and OP41 is the dial size, but growth is growth no matter how you slice it. And although *I've not been able to try on the OP41 anywhere *(and can't remember if I actually found an ExpI 39), ...


Heck, you should talk to BT!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm bored.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> erf. I almost hope not. I've realized that the biggest dimensional difference between the OP39 and OP41 is the dial size, but growth is growth no matter how you slice it. And although I've not been able to try on the OP41 anywhere (and can't remember if I actually found an ExpI 39), I feel that the role of a "field watch" doesn't mean that it should also be so big that it overhangs the wrist. I think of how my little Timex Camper never got in the way of backpack straps like my G-Shock does.


Another alternative to a 41mm Explorer I might be once again a 36mm Explorer I, or even two versions - a 41mm as well as a 36mm with both versions each using OP36 and OP41mm cases. However my educated guess is Rolex will likely roll out only a 41mm Explorer I. If so I'll definitely keep my 39mm Explorer I.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Repeatability of results is a key principle of the scientific method. We must carefully document these findings
> 
> They are rolling out a vaccine study here at work that seems to be doing well. But asking for volunteers seems to be lackluster. Probably because almost all of us at work are 99.6% likely to survive COVID anyway and getting vaccinated doesn't lift any restrictions, thus the vaccine really should be reserved for the elderly IMHO.


I appreciate your sacrifice.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I liked that show but WOW, in retrospect it is ACAB. Walt is kind of a terrible person. Not sure what the books did with him, but the show did him dirty I think.


I think the show was true to the books. I only read a couple as they were written at 6th grade level. But the author had review rights I believe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> A lot of the exterior town scenes were filmed in Las Vegas, New Mexico. With Netflix setting up a production hub in NM I expect a lot more filming 'round there. Pretty country, high on my list as a retirement destination.


Yes that is true... Buy that home now. They don't have rough riders reunions anymore tho.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Yes that is true... Buy that home now. They don't have rough riders reunions anymore tho.
> View attachment 15593095


Gf

I once attended a music event out there in a joint where Bob wills played.

You also enjoy enchanted circle I presume.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Wearing my Explorer I going into the weekend. I can't help but think this iteration will be redesigned next year in a 41mm case similar to the OP41.


Ie don't sell?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm bored.
> 
> View attachment 15592960


If I say that... Surest way to get a Mrs BT reprimand.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Maybe availability will go up as well.


LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Heck, you should talk to BT!


Right... Can't even buy one to try one on. Maybe annual trip to DSW just to try stuff on?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Guys I thought I knew it all...well a lot of it. But missed this one.








Vintage Rolex King Midas 9630 Gold | Ermitage Jewelers


Authentic Rolex Midas Collection. Visit Pre-Owned Rolex Dealer Online Today. Shop and Save on Rolex 9630.




www.ermitagejewelers.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Right... Can't even buy one to try one on. Maybe annual trip to DSW just to try stuff on?


Gf

Or maybe I could be saps Gf?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Ie don't sell?


I'll be keeping my Explorer I regardless what Rolex rolls out next year.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'll be keeping my Explorer I regardless what Rolex rolls out next year.


Mrs BT says I will too. The OP39W episode did not make her happy.

Today


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT says I will too. The OP39W episode did not make her happy.


If I could turn back the clock, I would've bought your OP39W knowing what I do now that you would've kept knowing what you do now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT says I will too. The OP39W episode did not make her happy.
> 
> Today
> View attachment 15593207


I keep looking and failing to find that exact dial. Do they still make it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If I could turn back the clock, I would've bought your OP39W knowing what I do now that you would've kept knowing what you do now.


Would've been good move... I've got name out to about 7 ADs I've a relationship with on OP41 blue and silver. I've essentially decided if any call I'll just buy them all


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I keep looking and failing to find that exact dial. Do they still make it?


Yes jomashop $465... I'll find the link in a sec.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

__





Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch H70595593


Shop for Khaki Field Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch H70595593 by Hamilton at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Not sure if Brad posts on OoO but I think he might need his own Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you see Jason's thread? That was epic


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> did you see Jason's thread? That was epic


Did he move it to archive?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Or maybe I could be saps Gf?


Sorry Bro BT, can't like this.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I hope this poor soul didn't pay very much for this


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Did he move it to archive?


Nah he deleted it maybe a month after it was done. he didn't want to seem like he was showing off


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks. I like that they have a blue dial on bracelet, too, but I don't know if a pretty blue color is "correct" for a field watch. Lots of Out Of Stock for similar models.

It's the date-plus-full-sized-"3" that keeps drawing me to that watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Did he move it to archive?


He deleted it eventually


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I keep looking and failing to find that exact dial. Do they still make it?


It's one of best dials of the series imo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah he deleted it maybe a month after it was done. he didn't want to seem like he was showing off


Never read ahead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Whoa. Some reports I heard of people who volunteered to be human test subjects for the Australian university developed COVID19 vaccine returned HIV false negatives. All trails have since stopped.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Cool, thanks. I like that they have a blue dial on bracelet, too, but I don't know if a pretty blue color is "correct" for a field watch. Lots of Out Of Stock for similar models.
> 
> It's the date-plus-full-sized-"3" that keeps drawing me to that watch.


And the hands and numbers... Just a good match. Had the blue was OK but like u say.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

50% off on Black Friday. Didn't mention it before because, well, you know.....

The case work on this is much nicer than Hammies I've handled before.
This is the Khaki Pioneer Aviation Chrono, or something like that. Paid around Cdn $1163.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And then


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> *Mrs BT says I will too*. The OP39W episode did not make her happy.
> 
> Today
> View attachment 15593207


Don't take this the wrong way but I am a little surprised that so many of the Bro's Mrs. weigh in on watch purchases....

Lagetha could not give a rats a$$....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Whoa. Some reports I heard of people who volunteered to be human test subjects for the Australian university developed COVID19 vaccine returned HIV false negatives. All trails have since stopped.


What's wrong with false negative?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but I am a little surprised that so many of the Bro's Mrs. weigh in on watch purchases....
> 
> Lagetha could not give a rats a$$....


DO NOT EVER EDUCATE THE MRS.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> What's wrong with false negative?


Sorry. False positive.

Found the news. Researchers 'devastated' over 'unexpected' HIV response in COVID-19 vaccine


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Or


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> DO NOT EVER EDUCATE THE MRS.


Unfortunately in my case, the missus is well educated on watches....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry. False positive.
> 
> Found the news. Researchers 'devastated' over 'unexpected' HIV response in COVID-19 vaccine


Different story...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Or
> View attachment 15593253


Darn a 59.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Darn a 59.


Congratulations on the milestone


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Whoa. Some reports I heard of people who volunteered to be human test subjects for the Australian university developed COVID19 vaccine returned HIV false negatives. All trails have since stopped.


False positives, but yeah, trials for that vaccine have stopped.

Specifically, the vaccine, besides generating anti-CV19 antibodies, also generated anti-HIV antibodies - which on one hand is kinda a cool side effect; but on the other, it's not an intended or _expected_ side effect, and it would also throw future diagnoses out of whack for the people it happened to. (imagine a doc saying, "Hey, did you know you have HIV?" when it's not true, and just because you have antibodies in your system without ever getting the HIV virus itself)









Covid: Australian vaccine abandoned over false HIV response


Trials of the Australian vaccine returned false-positive HIV tests, but did not harm participants.



www.bbc.com


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfortunately in my case, the missus is well educated on watches....


Mine has a fair idea.

She does not want a Rolex, come hell or high water. Loves her Oris Aquis , Omega SMPc etc...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents. Don't know if any of you saw a thread in the Public Forum yesterday about a guy who waited a year for a Rolex and now "hates" it and wants to know what to do? I woke up this morning and the thread is gone. Couldn't find it. I was hoping to PM that guy to buy his Submariner.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents. Don't know if any of you saw a thread in the Public Forum yesterday about a guy who waited a year for a Rolex and now "hates" it and wants to know what to do? I woke up this morning and the thread is gone. Couldn't find it. I was hoping to PM that guy to buy his Submariner.


What's the public forum?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents. Don't know if any of you saw a thread in the Public Forum yesterday about a guy who waited a year for a Rolex and now "hates" it and wants to know what to do? I woke up this morning and the thread is gone. Couldn't find it. I was hoping to PM that guy to buy his Submariner.


Interesting. Not the thread but that its gone. I think the guy was being honest and the Sub wasn't his thing, but many others thought that he was trolling.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Darn a 59.


congrats


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Whoa. Some reports I heard of people who volunteered to be human test subjects for the Australian university developed COVID19 vaccine returned HIV false negatives. All trails have since stopped.


I heard on the news it's HIV false positive?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting. Not the thread but that its gone. I think the guy was being honest and the Sub wasn't his thing, but many others thought that he was trolling.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Gf

Now I'm curious as to why it was deleted.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry. False positive.
> 
> Found the news. Researchers 'devastated' over 'unexpected' HIV response in COVID-19 vaccine


#nra


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> did you see Jason's thread? That was epic


No link me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> No link me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's long gone

Brother of OoO


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Come on in. The water's fine.


Yeah totally fine...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Hate to tell you but battery research has been hot for years. Not an easy nut to crack.


I reckon flow batteries then. They make a good substitute for Lithium batteries.

I work for a company which makes Zinc bromine flow batteries. And I reckon once get properly commercial , it has the potential to replace lithium batteries. But not in car though. Its still huge to fit inside a car. More suitable now for telecom sector.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Looks good Sap. A PAM is supposed to wear BIG, even on a scrawny wrist such as you, me, Kiwi71, JMAN, Dick Mui, etc. Rare exceptions might be Fr Simon, Big Al and the big Viking below who almost looks like he's wearing a ladies watch.


Yeah...Panerai wears you....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Eagerly awaiting new strap


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Christmas lights are up here in Perth city. Hope you enjoy them.
> 
> View attachment 15590019
> 
> ...


Cool mate...  

Due to Covid restrictions, could not find a spot in enchanted garden in Roma street part, Brisbane


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah...Panerai wears you....
> 
> View attachment 15593389


I'm not sure who's is who's but yes to the top no to the bottom.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents. Don't know if any of you saw a thread in the Public Forum yesterday about a guy who waited a year for a Rolex and now "hates" it and wants to know what to do? I woke up this morning and the thread is gone. Couldn't find it. I was hoping to PM that guy to buy his Submariner.


Maybe a scammer that the mods picked up on.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Eagerly awaiting new strap


I saw that with my AD. Such a great watch. Next on my radar for sure..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Darn a 59.


Only viable milestone.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> I'm not sure who's is who's but yes to the top no to the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bottom is a good fit too. PAM's are supposed to wear BIG. I'm figuring you're man enough to wear one too.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> I saw that with my AD. Such a great watch. Next on my radar for sure..
> 
> View attachment 15593397


Love the shark grey dial! And it's surprisingly versatile for a "tool" watch!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone think it is a coincidence that the "Recommended Reading" for this thread contains only stern warnings from Ernie (when he was the owner) and the mods?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

iinsic said:


> Does anyone think it is a coincidence that the "Recommended Reading" for this thread contains only stern warnings from Ernie (when he was the owner) and the mods?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> The bottom is a good fit too. PAM's are supposed to wear BIG. I'm figuring you're man enough to wear one too.


IF that is a "good fit too" then we'll just have to chalk it up to "Just not my style". And I ain't small that's for sure...6'2" 225lbs +/- 
7.25-7.5" wrist...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> The bottom is a good fit too. *PAM's are supposed to wear BIG*. I'm figuring you're man enough to wear one too.


Yup, Norm for PAM


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't sleep well... Mrs BT was quiet... Her cousin's (mine too by marriage not because I'm married to Mrs BT) husband 85 years old died with COVID-19 last night. Heart attack couple years back so was poster child ie adult for it. They are/were like older version of us and loved us. They were very careful (no dining out, church etc) so likely extended family. Their children, grandchildren, great grandchildren live on farm inherited from my blood aunt and Mrs BT blood cousin.
> So first person close to us that succumbed. Probably outdoor funeral at family graveyard.
> 
> 2nd piece of bad news was Mrs BT TV a goner.


Sorry to hear mate.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Does anyone think it is a coincidence that the "Recommended Reading" for this thread contains only stern warnings from Ernie (when he was the owner) and the mods?


Neither stern warnings nor threats from the Grand Poohbah's of WUS affect us. We are OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> IF that is a "good fit too" then we'll just have to chalk it up to "Just not my style". And I ain't small that's for sure...6'2" 225lbs +/-
> 7.25-7.5" wrist...
> 
> View attachment 15593452


You could even pull off wearing a 47mm PAM. Maybe.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

And I am back what’s up


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah...Panerai wears you....
> 
> View attachment 15593389


Kinda like when I tried this one on at the AD.










Uh....no.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Kinda like when I tried this one on at the AD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> And I am back what's up


I couldn't tell ya. I've been falling behind last couple days and kind of skimming to get caught up. Been getting busier over here again.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> She just got the grade from her other final two days ago, and she got her "A". ? ?
> 
> Doubly impressive, IMO, because she has to push through not only learning medical terminology but she also still struggles at times with odd English phrases. It's like she double-translates every lecture she records and every powerpoint she prints out.
> 
> And she says that learning has always been a struggle for her, too. She compares herself to her bother and sister who both quickly pick up math and science concepts. I'm proud of her for not caving in to her fears and for persisting with her education.


Congrats to Mrs BT


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


>


That seems like it only overhangs maybe about a mm. You could wear it if you wanted to.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pretty cool if you ask me


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Was meaning to post this on the 10th. Two years owning this and it's an awesome watch.

It's also been 2 years since I bought my last watch









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool if you ask me


Very nice!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> You could even pull off wearing a 47mm PAM. Maybe.


NO No I can't...I think my 116710 is almost too big. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Yup, Norm for PAM


What size is your wrist wondering?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Finally....

caught up after a long time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool if you ask me


I'd describe that dial as "trippy". Reminds me a little of those GO Sixties dials that they've put out in green, orange, and blue I think. I was actually chasing the green one for a little while.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> What size is your wrist wondering?


TBH, Haven't checked mate.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> And I am back what's up


You think you can just up and leave us here with the kids with no food in the house while your off galavanting and just come back like nothing is wrong???


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> TBH, Haven't checked mate.


GF.

Will fall in skinny wrists for sure.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Kinda like when I tried this one on at the AD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that dial, a lot! But yes, probably too large


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Was meaning to post this on the 10th. Two years owning this and it's an awesome watch.
> 
> It's also been 2 years since I bought my last watch
> 
> ...


Jealous, I'll give you $11k for it right now, cash money!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> That seems like it only overhangs maybe about a mm. You could wear it if you wanted to.


Funny thing is that I am small wristed (TWSS) but flat top carrier style so can wear most since my wrist is thin but decently wide ....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I'd describe that dial as "trippy". Reminds me a little of those GO Sixties dials that they've put out in green, orange, and blue I think. I was actually chasing the green one for a little while.


You didn't bite ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like that dial, a lot! But yes, probably too large


If they made it in a 42, I really think I would have chosen it over my 574.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> You didn't bite ?


On what? The green GO?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> You think you can just up and leave us here with the kids with no food in the house while your off galavanting and just come back like nothing is wrong???


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> On what? The green GO?


A firm


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> A firm


They were already completely sold out at the ADs and I actually couldn't find one at a reasonable price. They've been doing a new color every year I think and the green was 2017 or 2018. Funny though, one of the ADs I had contacted just emailed me this week to tell me he got one in. I'm really not sure how that happened since they are discontinued. I didn't ask since it's not in the budget at the moment, but I'm pretty sure the price was msrp. The only thing I'd splurge for right now is the Cermit, if I ever get the call.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah...Panerai wears you....
> 
> View attachment 15593389


I have spoken of this complaint in the first OoO thread. I have 2 Panerai's. The Black seal is about 45 mm and is the most uncomfortable watch I have ever worn. I hate the flimsy lugs. I lost a connector and the watch was useless until I found one that fit. Panerai wanted some ridiculous amount of money for their connector. I barely wear it. Maybe 3-5 times a year.

All that being said, it's a great looking watch. I love that the brown ceramic case is scratch free. It's very light because it is ceramic, and I love the display case that shows the swan head movement.

OoO Baby!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> And I am back what's up


Ever sell your BB58 Blue?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> NO No I can't...I think my 116710 is almost too big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all a state of mind.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Ever sell your BB58 Blue?


Ooooo you had to bring that up.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> It's all a state of mind.


Doesn't make it right! 












__





U.S. Airways Allows Man in Underwear to Fly


A man in underwear and high heels boarded a U.S. Airways flight days before a man was booted for wearing baggy pants.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> I have spoken of this complaint in the first OoO thread. I have 2 Panerai's. The Black seal is about 45 mm and is the most uncomfortable watch I have ever worn. I hate the flimsy lugs. I lost a connector and the watch was useless until I found one that fit. Panerai wanted some ridiculous amount of money for their connector. I barely wear it. Maybe 3-5 times a year.
> 
> All that being said, it's a great looking watch. I love that the brown ceramic case is scratch free. It's very light because it is ceramic, and I love the display case that shows the swan head movement.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I too wasn't looking at Panerai thinking I can't pull one off. When I saw the 620, it really is such a great watch and didn't feel awkward at all on the wrist. And submersible 42 also fits good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I actually like these a lot...but "my state of mind" won't allow me to wear 38mm either. I have very strict rules!!! 









Model 1 all - anOrdain







anordain.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Funny thing is that I am small wristed (TWSS) but flat top carrier style so can wear most since my wrist is thin but decently wide ....


Same here. The circumference where I wear my watches is only 6.5" but my wrist is flat and measures 53mm across. All depends on lug to lug no more than 53mm but would be different if my wrist were round rather than oval/flat.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Ever sell your BB58 Blue?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Gf
> 
> Now I'm curious as to why it was deleted.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Did have feel of a FS


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Does anyone think it is a coincidence that the "Recommended Reading" for this thread contains only stern warnings from Ernie (when he was the owner) and the mods?


I noticed and rated it thumbs down... Good if everybody does.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> IF that is a "good fit too" then we'll just have to chalk it up to "Just not my style". And I ain't small that's for sure...6'2" 225lbs +/-
> 7.25-7.5" wrist...
> 
> View attachment 15593452


Tmi


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Was meaning to post this on the 10th. Two years owning this and it's an awesome watch.
> 
> It's also been 2 years since I bought my last watch
> 
> ...


That's crazy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> TBH, Haven't checked mate.


Right ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I heard on the news it's HIV false positive?


Yes, I corrected myself in a later post


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Cool mate...
> 
> Due to Covid restrictions, could not find a spot in enchanted garden in Roma street part, Brisbane
> 
> View attachment 15593395


Nice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> I saw that with my AD. Such a great watch. Next on my radar for sure..
> 
> View attachment 15593397


I think the watch wears you....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think the watch wears you....


Agreed mate. It's a nice one though .

Probably if I get a good deal, I will go for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Neither stern warnings nor threats from the Grand Poohbah's of WUS affect us. We are OoO.


...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> And I am back what's up


The usual. Nothing. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Was meaning to post this on the 10th. Two years owning this and it's an awesome watch.
> 
> It's also been 2 years since I bought my last watch
> 
> ...


Sounds like an AA meeting. It's been two years since I have had my last drink...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> I too wasn't looking at Panerai thinking I can't pull one off. When I saw the 620, it really is such a great watch and didn't feel awkward at all on the wrist. And submersible 42 also fits good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The radiomir 1940 case just wears better than any other Panerai. The luminors sit nice and flat but are kinda thick. The radiomir is either a yes or no and you have to try them on to decide.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Tmi


Sry


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> I couldn't tell ya. I've been falling behind last couple days and kind of skimming to get caught up. Been getting busier over here again.


I've only been able to keep up because I was on staycation this week


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Need help/opinion OoO

So here is a real time story...just happened within the last 20 minutes. A good friend just called me for "advise". Buying jewelry from the AD that he has bought 3 or 4 Rolex from over the years. And he was offered a "deal"....if he buys the WG Daytona blue dial at MSRP he can have a Ceramic SS Daytona white dial also at cost. Oh and he made his yearly jewelry buy for his wife as part of the deal...

I had to make a split decision as I am supposedly his "guy" that knows...I said take the deal. Just now we called and can get $23,500 for the SS White Daytona which means he gets the WG for around 29k +/-?

Did I steer him wrong?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Jealous, I'll give you $11k for it right now, cash money!


Deal!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Jealous, I'll give you $11k for it right now, cash money!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm bored.
> 
> View attachment 15592960


for a while i thought i read "i'm boned".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Guys I thought I knew it all...well a lot of it. But missed this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Genta-designed rolex


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I'd describe that dial as "trippy". Reminds me a little of those GO Sixties dials that they've put out in green, orange, and blue I think. I was actually chasing the green one for a little while.


The orange GO Sixties is spectacular in person. I had it under consideration for a while.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> What's wrong with false negative?


means you're positive but test showed negative?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> means you're positive but test showed negative?


Tongue in cheek...

Hmm seems odd in this context


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting. Not the thread but that its gone. I think the guy was being honest and the Sub wasn't his thing, but many others thought that he was trolling.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


i suggested that he sell to Dogbert.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool if you ask me


i got the pink dial. Because. You know ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> If they made it in a 42, I really think I would have chosen it over my 574.


42 is always the answer


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> I actually like these a lot...but "my state of mind" won't allow me to wear 38mm either. I have very strict rules!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


small is good. Before i always liked em big. Now am gravitating towards small.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Need help/opinion OoO
> 
> So here is a real time story...just happened within the last 20 minutes. A good friend just called me for "advise". Buying jewelry from the AD that he has bought 3 or 4 Rolex from over the years. And he was offered a "deal"....if he buys the WG Daytona blue dial at MSRP he can have a Ceramic SS Daytona white dial also at cost. Oh and he made his yearly jewelry buy for his wife as part of the deal...
> 
> ...


23.5K is SRP for a SS Daytona?

29K is a fair price for the WG blue. I think that's even at a discount to SRP.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> 23.5K is SRP for a SS Daytona?
> 
> 29K is a fair price for the WG blue. I think that's even at a discount to SRP.


No SS is MSRP if he buys WG at 40k...I already called and confirmed a "reseller" will buy at 23.5k
With the profit I told him the WG Daytona would be about 29k. He wants the WG.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> No SS is MSRP...I already called and confirmed a "reseller" will by 23.5k
> With the profit I told him the WG Daytona would be about 29k. He wants the WG.


ah ok. I misunderstood.

i got my WG daytona in 2019 from an AD at a discount for about 29K usd i think.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> ah ok. I misunderstood.
> 
> i got my WG daytona in 2019 from an AD at a discount for about 29K usd i think.


Yeah he could get a discount but no SS Daytona...so silly not to take both. Which he did.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Need help/opinion OoO
> 
> So here is a real time story...just happened within the last 20 minutes. A good friend just called me for "advise". Buying jewelry from the AD that he has bought 3 or 4 Rolex from over the years. And he was offered a "deal"....if he buys the WG Daytona blue dial at MSRP he can have a Ceramic SS Daytona white dial also at cost. Oh and he made his yearly jewelry buy for his wife as part of the deal...
> 
> ...


I would love to help but I have no idea on MSRP in the US. But by "cost" I would have thought it is MSRP less 40% mark up, no?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> for a while i thought i read "i'm boned".


That was when I woke up...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> 42 is always the answer


44 is the answer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> small is good. Before i always liked em big. Now am gravitating towards small.


Small you say?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> No SS is MSRP if he buys WG at 40k...I already called and confirmed a "reseller" will buy at 23.5k
> With the profit I told him the WG Daytona would be about 29k. He wants the WG.


Deal of the century then?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yeah he could get a discount but no SS Daytona...so silly not to take both. Which he did.


I was once offered to buy $12k of diamonds and a GMT Master II BLRO at MSRP. I said no on principle but now probably regretting it....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Deal of the century then?


Not really I guess...but feels like it. I'm hoping he is giving me the Daytona but...

WG Daytona is 40k MSRP


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was once offered to buy $12k of diamonds and a GMT Master II BLRO at MSRP. I said no on principle but now probably regretting it....


FUNNY...unless its true.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i got the pink dial. Because. You know ...


Got a special room for all your watches ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Got a special room for all your watches ?


they are stashed all over the house. Across four rooms. And several drawers/safes.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> they are stashed all over the house. Across four rooms. And several drawers/safes.


That's what happened to me I was finding watches I didn't remember I had so it was time  not saying it is time for you but ...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> That's what happened to me I was finding watches I didn't remember I had so it was time  not saying it is time for you but ...


Is that BB59 still hiding...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Mickey® said:


> Is that BB59 still hiding...


Sorry...Too Soon?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The boss asked me to set the date and time. My role in her life. Hehe.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> The boss asked me to set the date and time. My role in her life. Hehe.
> View attachment 15593724


Thats a great watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Thats a great watch.


one of her favorites. Going to an art auction later so she wants me to also wear something fancy. If i only had a gold pocket watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> one of her favorites. Going to an art auction later so she wants me to also wear something fancy. If i only had a gold pocket watch.


sounds like fun


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> sounds like fun


dont know what is worse. Mall Shopping or Art Auctions. Hehe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> dont know what is worse. Mall Shopping or Art Auctions. Hehe.


i love art auctions


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Since i dont have a gold pocket watch or a president, thinking of going with this one.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Since i dont have a gold pocket watch or a president, thinking of going with this one.
> View attachment 15593732


That'll do!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Since i dont have a gold pocket watch or a president, thinking of going with this one.
> View attachment 15593732


Pong'd


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> FUNNY...unless its true.


It's true. The missus said I should have bought the pairing. Now, I wonder why....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Here are some old-ish pics of a gold pocket watch I still have. It was bought new by Mrs. BW's grandmother, made in 1910 according to the serial number. It still runs, but I won't run it any more without a service.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> they are stashed all over the house. Across four rooms. And several drawers/safes.


Room #1 - secret lair / vault for high value watches
Room #2 - for watches less than $20k
Room #3 - for watches less than $5k
Room #4 - all others
Daytona found in the couch


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Since i dont have a gold pocket watch or a president, thinking of going with this one.
> View attachment 15593732


Aaaand you've just been Ponged!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Pong'd


NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Need help/opinion OoO
> 
> So here is a real time story...just happened within the last 20 minutes. A good friend just called me for "advise". Buying jewelry from the AD that he has bought 3 or 4 Rolex from over the years. And he was offered a "deal"....if he buys the WG Daytona blue dial at MSRP he can have a Ceramic SS Daytona white dial also at cost. Oh and he made his yearly jewelry buy for his wife as part of the deal...
> 
> ...


Nope! Good advice. Now buy the WG from him for $29k.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i got the pink dial. Because. You know ...


No, I don't know....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope! Good advice. Now buy the WG from him for $29k.


AH LOL I wish. Thats the one he wants...it was just a means to the ends.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> No, I don't know....


I don't know either.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> No, I don't know....


because i like pink.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Pong'd


TWSS


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Here are some old-ish pics of a gold pocket watch I still have. It was bought new by Mrs. BW's grandmother, made in 1910 according to the serial number. It still runs, but I won't run it any more without a service.
> View attachment 15593739
> 
> 
> ...


my pocket watch and yours might have been in same factory floor at some point.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> because i like pink.


Oh I do too. Nice to meet cha...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Oh I do too. Nice to meet cha...


whoever said two in the pink, one in the stink.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> my pocket watch and yours might have been in same factory floor at some point.


I found the numbers really surprising. That was a 320-grade movement, of which they made 914,000 between 1903 and 1916. The case is from the Philadelphia Watch Case Co., Crown grade (gold filled, rated 20 years).

I'm still thinking about getting it serviced, after it will be worth about 1/2 the cost of a service.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I found the numbers really surprising. That was a 320-grade movement, of which they made 914,000 between 1903 and 1916. The case is from the Philadelphia Watch Case Co., Crown grade (gold filled, rated 20 years).
> 
> I'm still thinking about getting it serviced, after it will be worth about 1/2 the cost of a service.


mine is just a 310 grade. So yours may have been in the premium lounge of the factory.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> whoever said two in the pink, one in the stink.


That would be Jimmy Carr I believe.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> small is good. Before i always liked em big. Now am gravitating towards small.


my GF says the same thing


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bear wants to try on the PAM


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> because i like pink.





Mickey® said:


> Oh I do too. Nice to meet cha...


Did you people say you like P!nk?






C'mon, let's get this party started!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> my GF says the same thing


Umm.....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Wishing everyone an enjoyable Saturday before I play catch-up










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Since i dont have a gold pocket watch or a president, thinking of going with this one.
> View attachment 15593732


The dang hits just keep coming with this guy. Bro although I don't particularly like your choices in watches, I appreciate this endless supply of masterful pieces.

As Sappie would say: Yeah that Porsche on your arm is a great choice. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Pong'd


Yup. Definitely the newest catch phrase. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Not sure if Brad posts on OoO but I think he might need his own Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Bradjhomes said:


> Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing?


Welcome to OoO, Brad.

This is the thread of non stop entertainment


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> The dang hits just keep coming with this guy. Bro although I don't particularly like your choices in watches, I appreciate this endless supply of masterful pieces.
> 
> As Sappie would say: Yeah that Porsche on your arm is a great choice.
> 
> ...


I believe him that he stashed his watches in four rooms. He has a whole box of Seiko Samurai. I was only thinking of the Magnificent Seven but he has the whole army. I have been Pong'd.

Each day, he whips out a new Rolex on this thread adding to his ALS and others. I bet he has an AP and PP stashed in his collection too. LOL.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing?


Me neither! Welcome to OoO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wishing everyone an enjoyable Saturday before I play catch-up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you're gonna have a good one!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I believe him that he stashed his watches in four rooms. He has a whole box of Seiko Samurai. I was only thinking of the Magnificent Seven but he has the whole army. I have been Pong'd.
> 
> Each day, he whips out a new Rolex on this thread adding to his ALS and others. I bet he has an AP and PP stashed in his collection too. LOL.


I'm beginning to think what bro PF spends on cars, @Pongster spends on watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'm beginning to think what bro PF spends on cars, @Pongster spends on watches.


As one of my friends said, " it's where you put your money "

Some women spend on shoes, others handbags, while some others on jewellery.

Some men spend on fine clothes, others cars, while some others on watches.

All equal in the end.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing?


An honor to have you visit.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> one of her favorites. Going to an art auction later so she wants me to also wear something fancy. If i only had a gold pocket watch.


Oh, I'm pretty sure you'll find something suitable...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> my GF says the same thing


She was just trying to be kind.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Aaaand you've just been Ponged!


Can you Pong yourself?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can you Pong yourself?


That's called something else.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I'm beginning to think what bro PF spends on cars, @Pongster spends on watches.


first, i dont think all my watches combined equate in value to even a fraction of one of the cars of @Panerol Forte.

second, i have two issue with care. Storage and maintenance. A ferrari wont fit in a drawer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, do you think the Cowboys will win tomorrow?










What about the rest of you guys?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bradjhomes said:


> Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing?


it's both.  which is good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing?


Welcome to the OoO madhouse!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up. Not too difficult this morning. HAGW guys.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Off to Chrono24 the BB goes 
More exposure there anyway...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


Sell it and keep the BB59 (Tudor brand is Dead - use it for yard work, or give it to Kars for Kids they take anything) then you'll be closer to the Overseas Or get the Chronograph...thats the one you want!!!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Off to Chrono24 the BB goes
> More exposure there anyway...


What's the Fee on there? I never signed-up to sell...I started the app but they ask for so much damn info if memory serves me and/or I got lazy...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today's choice


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Today's choice


I always loved that watch. Mainly b/c of this guy...I could never pull the trigger though.









The Real Story Behind Steve McQueen’s Heuer Monaco: Exclusive Interview With 'Le Mans' Property Master Don Nunley - Quill & Pad


Back in the 1970s, McQueen was the king of cool: he was a world-famous movie star and a prominent racecar driver. So it's no surprise that the Heuer Monaco he wore in the film 'Le Mans' instantly became a hit. But what happened to the Monaco models used on set and where are they today?




quillandpad.com


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> What's the Fee on there? I never signed-up to sell...I started the app but they ask for so much damn info if memory serves me and/or I got lazy...


Don't even remember sold 3 there successfully so there was that


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Don't even remember sold 3 there successfully so there was that


Couldn't have been that bad then or you'd still be


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Today's choice


Interesting... When you wake up what mood makes you choose that?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting... When you wake up what mood makes you choose that?


Gonna pick up a car today. Maybe.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> As one of my friends said, " it's where you put your money "
> 
> Some women spend on shoes, others handbags, while some others on jewellery.
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention - most men spend money on women...and THEN they spend the money on shoes, handbags...etc.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> first, i dont think all my watches combined equate in value to even a fraction of one of the cars of @Panerol Forte.
> 
> second, i have two issue with care. Storage and maintenance. A ferrari wont fit in a drawer.


A Porsche on the other hand, would.
At least half of it...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Gonna pick up a car today. Maybe.


Another Mazda?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another Mazda?


Tag level?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another Mazda?


Gonna have to be a good one to drive off the lot wearing that if not maybe time to throw on Seiko or Gshock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Gonna pick up a car today. Maybe.


Wise choice. You can't go buy a car wearing a Rolex or even more expensive watch. Unless of course you're buying a hyper car or a Rolls. Upper middle class watch and they treat you accordingly and might negotiate. Just my two cents.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Wise choice. You can't go buy a car wearing a Rolex or even more expensive watch. Unless of course you're buying a hyper car or a Rolls. Upper middle class watch and they treat you accordingly and might negotiate. Just my two cents.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm kind of the opposite I wear my best watch when I buy a car even a lowly BMW&#8230; They know I mean business or at least have some means of income and when I walk up to leave I'm not bluffing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I'm kind of the opposite I wear my best watch when I buy a car even a lowly BMW&#8230; They know I mean business or at least have some means of income and when I walk up to leave I'm not bluffing...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I like to go incognito so camo pants it is . Then I say I like em bmwwww them M3s out here y'all have one of those machines


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah I like to go incognito so camo pants it is . Then I say I like em bmwwww them M3s out here y'all have one of those machines


GF

I actually did that at the loser BMW in Nashville went in once and the snootiness was palpable so ended up buying mine over the phone in GA. Then went back to the same BM in Nashville and bugged the crap out of them about pricing out the 335 then they argued the price I was asking for was ridiculously low and the snoot factor was just nauseating ...I let it drag on for a good while then I said ,see that white one outside , you see it , bought it a week ago for x from your competitor ...treat people nicely w less snoot next time then left ...accomplished nada but it felt so good


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> GF
> 
> I actually did that at the loser BMW in Nashville went in once and the snootiness was palpable so ended up buying mine over the phone in GA. Then went back to the same BM in Nashville and bugged the crap out of them about pricing out the 335 then they argued the price I was asking for was ridiculously low and the snoot factor was just nauseating ...I let it drag on for a good while then I said ,see that white one outside , you see it , bought it a week ago for x from your competitor ...treat people nicely w less snoot next time then left ...accomplished nada but it felt so good


Love this.

But back to wearing a Watch&#8230; I always negotiate with strength and a Casio doesn't exude so much.

Don't don't get me wrong I'm not dressing up for them...








from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> GF
> 
> I actually did that at the loser BMW in Nashville went in once and the snootiness was palpable so ended up buying mine over the phone in GA. Then went back to the same BM in Nashville and bugged the crap out of them about pricing out the 335 then they argued the price I was asking for was ridiculously low and the snoot factor was just nauseating ...I let it drag on for a good while then I said ,see that white one outside , you see it , bought it a week ago for x from your competitor ...treat people nicely w less snoot next time then left ...accomplished nada but it felt so good


A man after my own heart!










So here ya go.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Gonna pick up a car today. Maybe.


Mini Cooper in blue?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> GF
> 
> I actually did that at the loser BMW in Nashville went in once and the snootiness was palpable so ended up buying mine over the phone in GA. Then went back to the same BM in Nashville and bugged the crap out of them about pricing out the 335 then they argued the price I was asking for was ridiculously low and the snoot factor was just nauseating ...I let it drag on for a good while then I said ,see that white one outside , you see it , bought it a week ago for x from your competitor ...treat people nicely w less snoot next time then left ...accomplished nada but it felt so good


Something like that happened with my last car. I went back to the dealer where I had bought its predecessor and told him what I wanted and what I was willing to pay. I also told him who else was willing to sell at that price, but I was giving him first crack because they had treated me well before and it was a convenient location. He laughed and said no way could I get the car at that price. I repeated that I already had deals on the table with two other dealers. He said I was lying. I left and bought the car from my second choice dealer.

About a month later the first dealer called back and asked if I was still interested. I told him that I bought the car for the price I stated from the dealer I told him about. He still said it wasn't possible. About six months later his dealership was out of business.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Something like that happened with my last car. I went back to the dealer where I had bought its predecessor and told him what I wanted and what I was willing to pay. I also told him who else was willing to sell at that price, but I was giving him first crack because they had treated me well before and it was a convenient location. He laughed and said no way could I get the car at that price. I repeated that I already had deals on the table with two other dealers. He said I was lying. I left and bought the car from my second choice dealer.
> 
> About a month later the first dealer called back and asked if I was still interested. I told him that I bought the car for the price I stated from the dealer I told him about. He still said it wasn't possible. About six months later his dealership was out of business.


Car stealership aren't my thing ...despise going in but then ...my experience w the GA dealer buying certified pre owned which was essentially brand new was stellar . Not only did they kill the local dealer price they shipped the car to me for FREE


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I'm kind of the opposite I wear my best watch when I buy a car even a lowly BMW&#8230; They know I mean business or at least have some means of income and when I walk up to leave I'm not bluffing...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well then you should have no problem paying gray market prices on new Rolex's. That's pretty much what you are doing at a car dealership. Paying cost plus dealer markup. With the exception of food, I'm always looking for the best deal. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Car stealership aren't my thing ...despise going in but then ...my experience w the GA dealer buying certified pre owned which was essentially brand new was stellar . Not only did they kill the local dealer price they shipped the car to me for FREE


I'm pretty sure I'll be able to buy my next one without sitting in it as well&#8230; I know what I like, I know what I want and I know how to get it.

Great I'm talking in song lyrics now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Oh great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you're already there, pick me up some Chang's spicy chicken.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Well then you should have no problem paying gray market prices on new Rolex's. That's pretty much what you are doing at a car dealership. Paying cost plus dealer markup. With the exception of food, I'm always looking for the best deal. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Respectfully - You couldn't be farther from the truth&#8230; I get deals that blow my friends minds on cars LOL. If I don't&#8230; I keep moving.

Literally I apologize to some salesmen after we're done&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Since you're already there, pick me up some Chang's spicy chicken.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I got "to go" for five&#8230;we (kids) like to get "everything" but I think I could've bought a Rolex cheaper. Well I could've at least bought JMan's BB59 if it were still available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You forgot to mention - most men spend money on women...and THEN they spend the money on shoes, handbags...etc.


Very, very true.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> GF
> 
> I actually did that at the loser BMW in Nashville went in once and the snootiness was palpable so ended up buying mine over the phone in GA. Then went back to the same BM in Nashville and bugged the crap out of them about pricing out the 335 then they argued the price I was asking for was ridiculously low and the snoot factor was just nauseating ...I let it drag on for a good while then I said ,see that white one outside , you see it , bought it a week ago for x from your competitor ...treat people nicely w less snoot next time then left ...accomplished nada but it felt so good


Hey kinda related....that Porsche dealer in Greenville WILL NOT stop calling me. LOL


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Respectfully - You couldn't be farther from the truth&#8230; I get deals that blow my friends minds on cars LOL. If I don't&#8230; I keep moving.
> 
> Literally I apologize to some salesmen after we're done&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm the same but I worked at dealerships for about 13yrs so I'm used to the game. I've apologized to quite a few salesmen. Especially when I car shop at dealers I've worked at. New hot shot salesman just crushed when I walk into the general managers office or owners office after a test drive. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I got to go for five&#8230;we (kids) like to get "everything" but I think I could've bought a Rolex cheaper. Well I could've at least bought JMan's BB59 if it were still available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that place. Been a while since I've been. Now I'm craving.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm the same but I worked at dealerships for about 13yrs so I'm used to the game. I've apologized to quite a few salesmen. Especially when I car shop at dealers I've worked at. New hot shot salesman just crushed when I walk into the general managers office or owners office after a test drive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


OH I meet the Sales Manager or GM...LOL you know it brother. They have a "bigger picture" in mind and not just % on one car.

I've changed my mind at signing and didn't come back for 3 days on my current BMW. I'm kinda a dick.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Hey kinda related....that Porsche dealer in Greenville WILL NOT stop calling me. LOL


Get her done


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Get her done


I decided although I have 3 white cars...I can't do a fourth white.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Get her done


I forgot this happened...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

What Rolex is that? Asking for a friend.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> I decided although I have 3 white cars...I can't do a fourth white.


Have you considered blue?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have you considered blue?
> 
> View attachment 15594928


Yours? Jelly.
No honestly I've never had a car other than white, black or silver. And probably never will. I don't know what happened to me as a child.

@BigSeikoFan I did consider blue...the post right above yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Yours? Jelly.
> No honestly I've never had a car other than white, black or silver. And probably never will. I don't know what happened to me as a child.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No McLaren for you!

I'm thinking your parents didn't teach you about primary colors...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Love that place. Been a while since I've been. Now I'm craving.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Their app works pretty well for ToGo&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No McLaren for you!
> 
> I'm thinking your parents didn't teach you about primary colors...


I'd never figure out how to use the "configurator".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> What Rolex is that? Asking for a friend.
> View attachment 15594922


Looks like a modified smurf. Might have started out as a no date sub. I prefer the modified one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

How much should I bid for this?





__





Charitybuzz: Fender Flea Bass Guitar Signed by Members of the Red Hot ... - Lot 2081633


Bid now on the incredibly unique and valuable Fender Flea model bass guitar signed by members of the Red Hot Chilli Peppers, including a short pers...




www.charitybuzz.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> What Rolex is that? Asking for a friend.
> View attachment 15594922


What Rolex?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks like a modified smurf. Might have started out as a no date sub. I prefer the modified one.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I don't know what a modified Smurf is?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> What Rolex?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For our dog-loving bros out there.

https://getpocket.com/explore/item/8-things-we-do-that-really-confuse-our-dogs


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Me right now. This guy cannot be away from me.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Guys I’m thinking Tapatalk is overrated crap. How many of you use?

I like the WUS better just from the webbrowser on my phone...


Sent from my iPhone using CrapaTapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Guys I'm thinking Tapatalk is overrated crap. How many of you use?
> 
> I like the WUS better just from the webbrowser on my phone...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using CrapaTapatalk


It's not so bad...
when it doesn't crash.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> I don't know what a modified Smurf is?


Exhibit A.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Exhibit A.


Store bought, in other words.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I don't know what a modified Smurf is?


Until I went back I honestly didn't know she was wearing a watch at all. Just thought she was the Rolex. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I decided although I have 3 white cars...I can't do a fourth white.


White is pure. I like white cars.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I forgot this happened...
> View attachment 15594912


Man, the way you bargained for the price make Jessica Huang (the character from Fresh off the boat) look like a kindy kid. LOL.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Guys I'm thinking Tapatalk is overrated crap. How many of you use?
> 
> I like the WUS better just from the webbrowser on my phone...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using CrapaTapatalk


I mostly use Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have you considered blue?
> 
> View attachment 15594928


There are some colours people don't buy. For example, I like champagne gold but my wife hates it. We both agree that brown, purple, maroon, etc. are out. As is green, chilli red, etc..

Then we had black. I like the deep glossy colour when it is polished and shiny but the wife hates it when it gets dirty.

In the end, we settled for white or silver tones. Current cars are all white at the moment. Just got rid of a silver one. Next round will be metallic silver as we found it hides dirt well plus we're looking at buying another small silver arrow


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yours? Jelly.
> No honestly I've never had a car other than white, black or silver. And probably never will. I don't know what happened to me as a child.
> 
> @BigSeikoFan I did consider blue...the post right above yours.
> ...


Wife hates blue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No McLaren for you!
> 
> I'm thinking your parents didn't teach you about primary colors...


Maybe they did. He got PTSD from it.

Primary colours Traumatic Stress Disorder


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I'd never figure out how to use the "configurator".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know how to click on pictures?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Car stealership aren't my thing ...despise going in but then ...my experience w the GA dealer buying certified pre owned which was essentially brand new was stellar . Not only did they kill the local dealer price they shipped the car to me for FREE


Did they throw in a BB58 blue?

Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I decided although I have 3 white cars...I can't do a fourth white.


I bet everyone here knows my car color.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> How much should I bid for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was for charity and autographed by a famous musician that I can hang on the wall in my restaurant? I would easily bid $10k and lock out all the small timer fans.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For our dog-loving bros out there.
> 
> https://getpocket.com/explore/item/8-things-we-do-that-really-confuse-our-dogs


Thanks.

I met a dog the other day who could do salutes. His owner is an officer with a military arm. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Me right now. This guy cannot be away from me.
> View attachment 15594994


I think that's what the dog is thinking.

"This guy cannot be away from me"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Guys I'm thinking Tapatalk is overrated crap. How many of you use?
> 
> I like the WUS better just from the webbrowser on my phone...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using CrapaTapatalk


The mobile version web browser is to replace Tapatalk but I have used Tapatalk from the old iteration of WUS so I am used to it. Easier to add in gif and all as I used to struggle with the old desktop version.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's not so bad...
> when it doesn't crash.


I raise you another ACME gif

This is when it glitches...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I raise you another ACME gif
> 
> This is when it glitches...


Feels about right


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If it was for charity and autographed by a famous musician that I can hang on the wall in my restaurant? I would easily bid $10k and lock out all the small timer fans.


It is for a charity and signed by...and you have a restaurant?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Man, the way you bargained for the price make Jessica Huang (the character from Fresh off the boat) look like a kindy kid. LOL.


I've never heard of this but I love it! LOL I'm going to binge.






And there is 6 seasons!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> What Rolex is that? Asking for a friend.
> View attachment 15594922


It's getting late so I had to look very very close. Guessing a Root Beer (CHNR) GMT

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Somebody start a post on the main Rolex Forum entitled&#8230;

"Let's talk about JMan's blue BB58"

Let's make it the next big thing!!!

The new TUDOR Black Bay 58, designed for slim wrists and vintage enthusiasts alike. The Essence of Black Bay, inspired by the TUDOR divers' watches of the 1950s. Learn more. Snowflake hands. Gold finishing touches









Discover the TUDOR Black Bay Fifty-Eight watches today!


Uncover the secrets of Swiss watchmaking, used to build the TUDOR Black Bay Fifty-Eight. Discover the collection on the official TUDOR watch website!




www.tudorwatch.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> It is for a charity and signed by...and you have a restaurant?


No, but I thought you owned a restaurant. May be mistaken sorry.

Yeah, for charity still I would. Just because my wife collects guitars.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I've never heard of this but I love it! LOL I'm going to binge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. In one episode, the husband bought a Honda and she forced him to return it. Then she said she will buy it back after changing her mind and she wanted "best price" because it's now used.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I forgot this happened...
> View attachment 15594912


Seriously, he bothered to communicate a price reduction of $100? It probably cost you that much to read the texts. I would have busted him more harshly for wasting my time.

I suppose he was just refreshing an existing offer, but my position stands. Don't renew an offer I already walked away from. Improve it, because I was out when I left.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. In one episode, the husband bought a Honda and she forced him to return it. Then she said she will buy it back after changing her mind and she wanted "best price" because it's now used.


I just watched the Pilot...very smart humor. Addicted.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Something like that happened with my last car. I went back to the dealer where I had bought its predecessor and told him what I wanted and what I was willing to pay. I also told him who else was willing to sell at that price, but I was giving him first crack because they had treated me well before and it was a convenient location. He laughed and said no way could I get the car at that price. I repeated that I already had deals on the table with two other dealers. He said I was lying. I left and bought the car from my second choice dealer.
> 
> About a month later the first dealer called back and asked if I was still interested. I told him that I bought the car for the price I stated from the dealer I told him about. He still said it wasn't possible. About six months later his dealership was out of business.


Don't listen to your customers you're doomed. Literally in this case.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I just watched the Pilot...very smart humor. Addicted.


Yeah, I think I watched all the seasons when it aired here in Australia on our public broadcast station SBS. The lead actress also acted in Crazy Rich Asians the movie.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I think I watched all the seasons when it aired here in Australia on our public broadcast station SBS. The lead actress also acted in Crazy Rich Asians the movie.


Godfrey!

As an aside, I have also met the patriarch of the Ng family for which the book was based on. The old man was filthy rich but incredibly humble. He takes his lunch in a food court eating $2 noodles.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Man, the way you bargained for the price make Jessica Huang (the character from Fresh off the boat) look like a kindy kid. LOL.


I have a crush on Jessica Huang.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> I decided although I have 3 white cars...I can't do a fourth white.


need diversity?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> What Rolex is that? Asking for a friend.
> View attachment 15594922


there's a rolex in the picture?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Yours? Jelly.
> No honestly I've never had a car other than white, black or silver. And probably never will. I don't know what happened to me as a child.
> 
> @BigSeikoFan I did consider blue...the post right above yours.
> ...


silver?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> It is for a charity and signed by...and you have a restaurant?


Speaking of @mav


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> White is pure. I like white cars.


actually, my wife too. All cars in the garage are white (including my own car - which my wife chose, hehe). Good look in a pic.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> actually, my wife too. All cars in the garage are white (including my own car - which my wife chose, hehe). Good look in a pic.
> View attachment 15595388


Probably doesn't matter since you are in different country but I wouldn't post too much info on the internet. Just me maybe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> actually, my wife too. All cars in the garage are white (including my own car - which my wife chose, hehe). Good look in a pic.
> View attachment 15595388


godfrey

this is the white car i want my wife to add


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Probably doesn't matter since you are in different country but I wouldn't post too much info on the internet. Just me maybe.


yup. I understand what youre saying, sir. Also a concern here. Shady people get their leads from social media.

anyway, ive assessed the risk before each posting.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> silver?
> View attachment 15595383


Got to fix the dent front left fender


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> actually, my wife too. All cars in the garage are white (including my own car - which my wife chose, hehe). Good look in a pic.


Nice. Maybe obscure the registration plates first before you post....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> yup. I understand what youre saying, sir. Also a concern here. Shady people get their leads from social media.
> 
> anyway, ive assessed the risk before each posting.


gf

like in that last picture i posted. The two persons flanking the car are actually my wife and my brother in law. Had to crop the picture. That's one of their nissan car dealerships when they launched the 370Z via zoom.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Probably doesn't matter since you are in different country but I wouldn't post too much info on the internet. Just me maybe.


Same applies anywhere.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Got to fix the dent front left fender


will look at it more closely. My guy supposedly fixed everything already. That was an old pic.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> gf
> 
> like in that last picture i posted. The two persons flanking the car are actually my wife and my brother in law. Had to crop the picture. That's one of their nissan car dealerships when they launched the 370Z via zoom.


I meant what dog said... My younger self could take those plates and...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ithardin said:


> I have a crush on Jessica Huang.


Completely.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> silver?
> View attachment 15595383
> 
> 
> Yes please.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> will look at it more closely. My guy supposedly fixed everything already. That was an old pic.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


>


thank you sir. That should have been taken care of.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The mobile version web browser is to replace Tapatalk but I have used Tapatalk from the old iteration of WUS so I am used to it. Easier to add in gif ...


Add a GIF? Sure, here ya go.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm looking for a weekend car so not $$$$ and nothing too crazy...I know Boxsters are bottom of the barrel  but like my watches I need multiples. MB Sedan, BMW SUV, Jeep...Porsche. Sounds good right? Like a Milgauss, GMT Master II and a DateJust41!





__





Porsche Finder







finder.porsche.com








__





Porsche Finder







finder.porsche.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Add a GIF? Sure, here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15595464


I still don't know who that is.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> I still don't know who that is.


Dude, clues (including her name!) have been strewn all over!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, clues (including her name!) have been strewn all over!


I don't know if we could make it any clara...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Incoming.... Oscar the 8 week old cockapoo. Came home today and did some exploring.

expected to get to 35-40lbs.... what's that, 16-18kg or so?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Incoming.... Oscar the 8 week old cockapoo. Came home today and did some exploring.
> 
> View attachment 15595477


Better watch him... Get it watch lol


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ithardin said:


> I don't know if we could make it any clara...


I searched Clara and got a Dr. Who reference and then found this....I guess I've never seen her in anything? But I do remember being told she was WonderWoman now.









Jenna Coleman - IMDb


Jenna Coleman, Actress: Victoria. Jenna Coleman is best known for her BAFTA-nominated performance as Clara in Doctor Who and for playing the title role in ITV's Emmy-nominated series Victoria. She was most recently seen in a lead role as Marie-Andrée Leclerc in the dark crime drama The Serpent...




www.imdb.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I'm looking for a weekend car so not $$$$ and nothing too crazy...I know Boxsters are bottom of the barrel  but like my watches I need multiples. MB Sedan, BMW SUV, Jeep...Porsche. Sounds good right? Like a Milgauss, GMT Master II and a DateJust41!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A new Z4


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A new Z4


Yeah thats nice...but there is something about buying a 2021 new to sit that goes against my nature.

That color 🤢


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Although...that is better.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not many days you see a 2 horse 1895 hearse actually used in a funeral.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Not many days you see a 2 horse 1895 hearse actually used in a funeral.


I'd like to go in that kind of style.

Have you ever visited Bodie? One of the buildings there had an excellent hearse.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'd like to go in that kind of style.
> 
> Have you ever visited Bodie? One of the buildings there had an excellent hearse.


Rarely used these days...

Yes on Bodie.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Today's choice


mine says hi. Love the gulf oil colors. I only have the standard one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Need I say?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> I'm looking for a weekend car so not $$$$ and nothing too crazy...I know Boxsters are bottom of the barrel  but like my watches I need multiples. MB Sedan, BMW SUV, Jeep...Porsche. Sounds good right? Like a Milgauss, GMT Master II and a DateJust41!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boxster if you can swing it. The _only_ other answer is Miata. Light weight + two seats + drop top = weekend car. (or maybe Fiat Abarth Spider if you want more zest)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I bet everyone here knows my car color.


Camo?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> need diversity?


Black cars matter.....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Boxster if you can swing it. The _only_ other answer is Miata. Light weight + two seats + drop top = weekend car. (or maybe Fiat Abarth Spider if you want more zest)


or a Nissan 370Z


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Need I say?


?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> ?


more?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> ?


Speechless. Utterly, utterly, speechless


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> more?


Less is more.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> or a Nissan 370Z


Speaking of which, how does the 370 ride? The car looks bloated.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Speaking of which, how does the 370 ride? The car looks bloated.


havent tried yet sir. The "boss" sort of promised me one months ago when she launched it in her shop. Year about to end and either she's gonna flake on me or she will surprise me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Less is more.


More is more.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More is more.
> 
> View attachment 15595735


...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The mobile version web browser is to replace Tapatalk but I have used Tapatalk from the old iteration of WUS so I am used to it. *Easier to add in gif and all as I used to struggle with the old desktop version.*


True.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not many days you see a 2 horse 1895 hearse actually used in a funeral.


I've seen quite a few in New Orleans usually followed by a brass band and a second line. Quite a moving scene. It's a hell of a send off. Can probably find quite a few videos on YouTube.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Today's choice


It's hip to be Square. □■

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Well then you should have no problem paying gray market prices on new Rolex's. That's pretty much what you are doing at a car dealership. Paying cost plus dealer markup. With the exception of food, I'm always looking for the best deal. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I am in total agreement with you. There are certain things that I fine with used or CPO. Food is not one of them. Cheap food isn't good for you anyway. I wouldn't feed my dog cheap food either. He is fed homemade meals on a daily basis of lean meats because I care about his health.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> It's hip to be Square. □■
> 
> OoO Baby!












I agree


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Camo?


Close... Black.. Last probably 10 cars


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> ?


Ponged


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I've seen quite a few in New Orleans usually followed by a brass band and a second line. Quite a moving scene. It's a hell of a send off. Can probably find quite a few videos on YouTube.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good part of Nola. No brass band here but still. And a great grandson namesake as pall bearer..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> I am in total agreement with you. There are certain things that I fine with used or CPO. Food is not one of them. Cheap food isn't good for you anyway. I wouldn't feed my dog cheap food either. He is fed homemade meals on a daily basis of lean meats because I care about his health.
> 
> OoO Baby!


And Mrs BT no longer buys his special brand of steak.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Ponged


Whereas I'll happily BS my way in with my "square watch".


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday and we know what that means!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Might not be a popular choice here but I like it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Might not be a popular choice here but I like it.


While the Clubman might not be my first choice in body style, that blue looks real good!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I figure I can save money on a daily driver, so I can free up more money for the fun car. 

Plus, I drew a like from @sportura, so that's cool!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>












































But congrats on the new car


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Fingers crossed for the Cowboys  

Chiefs started off a leeeetle shaky.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> actually, my wife too. All cars in the garage are white (including my own car - which my wife chose, hehe). Good look in a pic.
> View attachment 15595411


White cars reflect rather than absorb sunlight making them cooler during the summer months of the hot Texas sun. All of my cars are white for this very reason.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I figure I can save money on a daily driver, so I can free up more money for the fun car.
> 
> Plus, I drew a like from @sportura, so that's cool!


What a cute car I'm sure she loves it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Add a GIF? Sure, here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15595464


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday and we know what that means!
> 
> View attachment 15596327


Cowboys lose another one?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Should I go in and tease them?










I would like to see the silver snoopy but last time I was in there they wanted a deposit just to order one so I could see it. F hat, who do they think they are, Rolex?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Should I go in and tease them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't care about older Rolex anymore they think they're "better" than that now. But you could go remind them that they're not&#8230; And ask about why the gray market sells theirs with such a discount. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Mickey said:


> What a cute car I'm sure she loves it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright I couldn't do that for too long&#8230; I'm not that much of a dink. Although if I was still your fiancé&#8230; I'd be driving that more than you!!!

Truth be told I wanted one of these so bad the first time I saw them at the BMW dealer in/around 2004. It was some limited edition souped up version&#8230; Flew like a bat out of hell...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I figure I can save money on a daily driver, so I can free up more money for the fun car.
> 
> Plus, I drew a like from @sportura, so that's cool!


Should've got one of those cheap new fangled electric ones.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Alright I couldn't do that for too long&#8230; I'm not that much of a dink. Although if I was still your fiancé&#8230; I'd be driving that more than you!!!
> 
> Truth be told I wanted one of these so bad the first time I saw them at the BMW dealer in/around 2004. It was some limited edition souped up version&#8230; *Flew like a bat out of hell...*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


too soon?

BTW can you get rid of that iPhone sig?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> too soon?
> 
> BTW can you get rid of that iPhone sig?


Which?

Discipline & Follower of Betterthere.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Which?
> 
> Discipline & Follower of Betterthere.


Like that one


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Cowboys...they did it!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Cowboys...they did it!


Thanks for that as Q2 just started. Now I can get to bed.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! A wins a win! 

Guess ya'll got a new QB!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Travis Kelce only trails the league leader in receiving yards by FIVE yards! We could have a tight end lead the league in receiving yards!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Mickey® said:


> CONGRATS!!!! A wins a win!
> 
> Guess ya'll got a new QB!
> View attachment 15596789


I think the Cowboys are still mathmatically(sp?) Eligible for the playoffs!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> But congrats on the new car


Have they ever let you push the button? Asking for a friend.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Cowboys...they did it!












This is my victory shot of Tiffany; there's a reason you don't see it much.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> CONGRATS!!!! A wins a win!
> 
> Guess ya'll got a new QB!
> View attachment 15596789


Nah, can't credit Andy Dalton that much; the Bengals fumbled 3x in the first half with one being returned for 6... I'll take it tho.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I think the Cowboys are still mathmatically(sp?) Eligible for the playoffs!


Yup, still mathematically alive but they are 2 games behind Washington and losing the tie-breaker with them if it comes down to that. We'll see.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, still mathematically alive but they are 2 games behind Washington and losing the tie-breaker with them if it comes down to that. We'll see.


Mathematically I have a chance to walk into an AD and buy a Daytona as well...

Discipline & Follower of Betterthere.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And this is the Cowboys victory dance.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Mathematically I have a chance to walk into an AD and buy a Daytona as well...
> 
> Discipline & Follower of Betterthere.


"All you need to do is call a Trusted Dealer and you can have it by 10am." - @sportura.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15596928
> 
> 
> This is my victory shot of Tiffany; there's a reason you don't see it much.


2 navels


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> 2 navels


Kids!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

"Discipline & Follower of Betterthere"

Do you mean "Disciple?"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> too soon?
> 
> BTW can you get rid of that iPhone sig?


Signatures used to be a no-no in the old OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> CONGRATS!!!! A wins a win!
> 
> Guess ya'll got a new QB!
> View attachment 15596789


BSF made me a NFL follower. No, actually just a follower of the Cowboys cheerleading team. 😝


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> Cowboys...they did it!


Cowboys won?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, can't credit Andy Dalton that much; the Bengals fumbled 3x in the first half with one being returned for 6... I'll take it tho.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> BSF made me a NFL follower. No, actually just a follower of the Cowboys cheerleading team. 😝


"You have chosen wisely."


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I think I must be at least a level 3 susceptible but you guys are definitely enablers. I really was in the market for a new coat though.










Great quality coat, fits perfectly. Picked it up on the bay for $240, new without tags (kinda like no box and papers I guess).

Now if I go and buy a Porsche, call me level 5 and lock me up please.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday and we know what that means!
> 
> View attachment 15596327


congratulations. Back in the playoff race.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I think I must be at least a level 3 susceptible but you guys are definitely enablers. I really was in the market for a new coat though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the best way to by Barbour and Filson if you can find it! I haven't been able to but I'm always looking!!! What model was that? Like the liner...your going to love it. They become your best friend. I find myself taking to mine.

Bought smart on eBay is even better...Its like buying a Rolex from your brother in law because he lost money gambling and he doesn't want your sister to know so he gives it to you cheap. And every Thanksgiving he just stares at your wrist...longingly.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> actually, my wife too. All cars in the garage are white (including my own car - which my wife chose, hehe). Good look in a pic.
> View attachment 15595411


I'm part of the white Nissan club:


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> That is the best way to by Barbour and Filson if you can find it! I haven't been able to but I'm always looking!!! What model was that? Like the liner...your going to love it. They become your best friend. I find myself taking to mine.
> 
> Bought smart on eBay is even better...Its like buying a Rolex from your brother in law because he lost money gambling and he doesn't want your sister to know so he gives it to you cheap. And every Thanksgiving he just stares at your wrist...longingly.


Lol. Great analogy!

It's the Cover Cloth Mile Marker. I love the plaid lining. It seems the newest ones on the Filson site do not have the plaid lining anymore.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Although...that is better.
> View attachment 15595540


Reminds me of this:









Which is a rebodied this:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Speaking of which, how does the 370 ride? The car looks bloated.


It is a very dated car; pretty sure it was released in 2008/09?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I figure I can save money on a daily driver, so I can free up more money for the fun car.
> 
> Plus, I drew a like from @sportura, so that's cool!


That was your wife's old car yeah??


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Which?
> 
> Discipline & Follower of Betterthere.


You got a like for the new sig


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Mathematically I have a chance to walk into an AD and buy a Daytona as well...
> 
> Discipline & Follower of Betterthere.


I don't follow the NFL but this tells me all I need to know


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol. Great analogy!
> 
> It's the Cover Cloth Mile Marker. I love the plaid lining. It seems the newest ones on the Filson site do not have the plaid lining anymore.


Yeah that's the one I have the Mile Marker...I would have much preferred that liner as well. Great find.

If you ever want to zip in a liner...there are several but only get the wool one if you'll be in pretty cold climates.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It is a very dated car; pretty sure it was released in 2008/09?


you must be referring to the 350Z, sir?

the 370Z is a new release for 2020


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got a like for the new sig


Missed that. Shouldn't it be Disciple?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Should've got one of those cheap new fangled electric ones.


Mini eV is Cdn$50000+!!!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Missed that. Shouldn't it be Disciple?


did BT start a new religion?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Yeah that's the one I have the Mile Marker...I would have much preferred that liner as well. Great find.
> 
> If you ever want to zip in a liner...there are several but only get the wool one if you'll be in pretty cold climates.
> 
> View attachment 15597155


Yes, been looking for one of those on eBay as well. Trying to decide on the vest vs full sleeve. Looks like you've got the full sleeve one.

I probably won't be full-time in a cold climate for a while. Just during visits and vacations.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Mini eV is Cdn$50000+!!!!!


free? or 2 Rolex?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> did BT start a new religion?


Didn't start but OoO?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> you must be referring to the 350Z, sir?
> 
> the 370Z is a new release for 2020


Gun is correct. We've had it for a while in Australia already. It is an old car but it had a recent "Nismo" update.









Nissan 370Z - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It is a very dated car; pretty sure it was released in 2008/09?


Yeah, I was looking at the Nismo one. I think that like all Japanese cars, it is cosmetic and no real power gain.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> did BT start a new religion?


He just speaks truth and wisdom and people show up...The first photo is JMan...he is kind of the warm up act...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> did BT start a new religion?


Idk, but I got a like from him for my new coat and I feel like I've been blessed by the Dalai Lama.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gun is correct. We've had it for a while in Australia already. It is an old car but it had a recent "Nismo" update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess that's why we are a third world country. New to us.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That was your wife's old car yeah??


No, still have the wife's old car. Kids use it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> He just speaks truth and wisdom and people show up...
> 
> View attachment 15597178


Hey I remember that gathering.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I was looking at the Nismo one. I think that like all Japanese cars, it is cosmetic and no real power gain.


i agree. I dont see why there is a significant price difference.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Hey I remember that gathering.


GF

Because of this shyte year, Mrs BT are passing up 2 barn christmas events this year.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gun is correct. We've had it for a while in Australia already. It is an old car but it had a recent "Nismo" update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. 370Z has been available in North America for a while.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i guess that's why we are a third world country. New to us.


But it's not like Cuba though, right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i guess that's why we are a third world country. New to us.


LOL. But I don't foresee that the 370 will sell in big numbers. I hardly see any on the roads over here. In fact, I hardly see Nissan here where I am. Toyota and Hyundai are most popular cars and Ford for utes (truck) and SUV. Luxury SUV market is BMW X left right centre.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> But it's not like Cuba though, right?


I wonder how many old 5513's and such are still kicking around there...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> But it's not like Cuba though, right?


That's because there's some law in Cuba that prohibits import of foreign cars, no? It is also where you go to find an old vintage American car.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Yikes starting at only 30k? !


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Yikes starting at only 30k? !
> View attachment 15597190


I think it is cheaper in Australia because they are about AU$50k. Normally, car prices in America is multiplied by two and change the dollar sign from US$ to AU$


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think it is cheaper in Australia because they are about AU$50k. Normally, car prices in America is multiplied by two and change the dollar sign from US$ to AU$


Well 31k USD ain't bad. It's no McLaren but for a weekender...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Well 31k USD ain't bad.


I would rather buy a Lexus RCF. How much is one?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Hey I remember that gathering.


So long ago?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

332-hp *naturally aspirated* 3.7-liter V-6  is all I need...to get tickets.

When they re-do this the price will go up 20k. I need to get in before they do...hell I want a 1969 911 so I ain't looking for tech.

Although the 2020 Nissan 370Z is mostly an afterthought to modern car enthusiasts, this rear-drive coupe still offers some thrills. Likewise, it can be a strong value compared with pricier sports cars, even if it can't compete with their performance on and off the track. With a responsive 332-hp V-6 and nimble handling, the Nissan provides effortless fun. However, it has lower limits and less refinement than more contemporary alternatives. The 370Z is also even farther along in the aging process, with tired styling that is especially obvious on its interior. Every model is missing a telescoping steering wheel, and some don't even offer a modern infotainment system. While the 2020 370Z will satisfy fans of its history and budget-minded buyers, the car needs a full overhaul to be competitive again.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm part of the white Nissan club:
> View attachment 15597150


I thought yours was blue? Either way I'm loving it. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> View attachment 15597206


That's the price here. About AU$125k


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> So long ago?


Speaking of religious cults...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Speaking of religious cults...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Speaking of religious cults...


john travolta's co-star is a member of a religious cult?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> 332-hp *naturally aspirated* 3.7-liter V-6  is all I need...to get tickets.
> 
> When they re-do this the price will go up 20k. I need to get in before they do...hell I want a 1969 911 so I ain't looking for tech.
> 
> Although the 2020 Nissan 370Z is mostly an afterthought to modern car enthusiasts, this rear-drive coupe still offers some thrills. Likewise, it can be a strong value compared with pricier sports cars, even if it can't compete with their performance on and off the track. With a responsive 332-hp V-6 and nimble handling, the Nissan provides effortless fun. However, it has lower limits and less refinement than more contemporary alternatives. The 370Z is also even farther along in the aging process, with tired styling that is especially obvious on its interior. Every model is missing a telescoping steering wheel, and some don't even offer a modern infotainment system. While the 2020 370Z will satisfy fans of its history and budget-minded buyers, the car needs a full overhaul to be competitive again.


the boss sells Nissan and Hyundai. So my limits are either a Genesis Coupe or a GTR or a 370Z. Seems my boss' budget for me only hovers in the 370Z range.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I love a good cult.

















Rolex Coolness: John Travolta...


...Profiles In Rolex Coolness... John Travolta An Amazing Career with Rolex Keeping The Time Of His Life John Travolta is ...




www.rolexmagazine.com


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> you must be referring to the 350Z, sir?
> 
> the 370Z is a new release for 2020


Nope 370Z is a very old car. Whilst it is currently sold new, the model/platform itself was released in 2009.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nope 370Z is a very old car. Whilst it is currently sold new, the model/platform itself was released in 2009.


i sit down corrected sir.

seems ours is a backward country. 370Z just launched here.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I was looking at the Nismo one. I think that like all Japanese cars, it is cosmetic and no real power gain.


Both Nissan and Mitsubishi haven't done much with their cars for the last decade. The GTR may still a beast of a car but it's also a decade old car (pretty sure that was released in 2007). Jump into the cars and you can see how they are dated in the interior. The 370 interior is like going back to the mid 2000s


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

See @Sappie66 you're not the only one who gets accused of a MX5/Miata ;-)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> you must be referring to the 350Z, sir?
> 
> the 370Z is a new release for 2020


The 370Z actually has been out in the states since 2009. The 350z ran from 2002-2008.

The 400z will debut as a 2021 model: 2021 Nissan 400Z: What We Know So Far

I think the 370Zs will be a steal soon, even the NISMO models. A fun "3rd car" type car for sure!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Well 31k USD ain't bad. It's no McLaren but for a weekender...


Well they both have Nissan engines...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I would rather buy a Lexus RCF. How much is one?


I've heard the RC-F has been a let down. Performance is well below its M4/C63/RS-5 competitors.

The only thing going for it is the NA V8, but that's a double edged sword. The car was already "slow" related to its competition and price range, but since the V8 large, it makes the car front-heavy, making it even a worse performer handling wise.

Styling is subjective, but I actually quite like it. Just not nearly enough to take one over my daily-driven M4.

I think I've said this before ... I really, _really_ wanted the RC-F to be a good, or even great, car versus its German competitors. We know Lexus can do it (they made the LF-A), but the "F" series have been largely a huge letdown


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I would rather buy a Lexus RCF. How much is one?


Nice noise


Mickey® said:


> 332-hp *naturally aspirated* 3.7-liter V-6  is all I need...to get tickets.
> 
> When they re-do this the price will go up 20k. I need to get in before they do...hell I want a 1969 911 so I ain't looking for tech.
> 
> Although the 2020 Nissan 370Z is mostly an afterthought to modern car enthusiasts, this rear-drive coupe still offers some thrills. Likewise, it can be a strong value compared with pricier sports cars, even if it can't compete with their performance on and off the track. With a responsive 332-hp V-6 and nimble handling, the Nissan provides effortless fun. However, it has lower limits and less refinement than more contemporary alternatives. The 370Z is also even farther along in the aging process, with tired styling that is especially obvious on its interior. Every model is missing a telescoping steering wheel, and some don't even offer a modern infotainment system. While the 2020 370Z will satisfy fans of its history and budget-minded buyers, the car needs a full overhaul to be competitive again.


NRA

If that's what you're after and something that will shoot up in value in the next 5-10 years (i.e. good to buy now) e92 M3 and W204 C63 AMG. Early model R35 GTR.

Best time to buy a non-rare/non-exotic car likely to be collectible is around 10 years from new because decent versions are readily available and they've done their depreciation. around the 15-20 year mark they will start to appreciate.

I checked the value of my Skyline the other day and had a heart attack. The dam thing has gone up $10k in the last 8-12 months. The car itself is quite the POS; mechanically it's decent but the body needs some TLC. I bought the thing 10 years ago as a $5k track car


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I thought yours was blue? Either way I'm loving it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks Bro Al. Nah it's white; I've never owned a blue car. DOn't have anything against them but just never gotten one


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> the boss sells Nissan and Hyundai. So my limits are either a Genesis Coupe or a GTR or a 370Z. Seems my boss' budget for me only hovers in the 370Z range.


I think someone needs a new boss ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I love a good cult.
> 
> View attachment 15597325


hahahahaha


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

OH DAMN. We've become *Brotherhood Of The Homage To Rolex Greatness (BOTHTRG) *with all this car talk. I blame Jman.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The Nissan Z has been around since 1969. I love that they just keep upping the number! 240, 280, 300, etc  that early 1990s 300z looked so dang cool.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i sit down corrected sir.
> 
> seems ours is a backward country. 370Z just launched here.


All good! Shame it came over so late.

I still think they're a good looking car and are okay to drive too. They sound pretty dull though (although it's very hard to make a V6 sound interesting)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice noise
> 
> NRA
> 
> ...


I really want to pick up an E92 M3 with a manual at some point.

Have driven a couple of them and that V8 is exhilarating. Love the styling as well. Interior is quite dated, however


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Exp II top
Sub bottom 
See how exp curves downwards fits me better than sub for that reason even though bigger...strange world


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Exp II top
> Sub bottom
> See how exp curves downwards fits me better than sub for that reason even though bigger...strange world


someone has time on their hands


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

And look at em lugs


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> someone has time on their hands


Was clearing out brush all day , burned all day now I draw almost straight lines


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Exp II top
> Sub bottom
> See how exp curves downwards fits me better than sub for that reason even though bigger...strange world


Weirdly Sub looks to have longer L2L according to that photo (see left side protuberance - what a word). Must be just an illusion as pretty sure Exp II is around 50 compared to Subs 48.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> the boss sells Nissan and Hyundai. So my limits are either a Genesis Coupe or a GTR or a 370Z. Seems my boss' budget for me only hovers in the 370Z range.


How about the Kia Stinger? It's a hot little car and performs pretty good.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Polar Exp II likely my next and last Rolex. At some point I’ll get the call for that or GMT II (unlikely). The interesting thing will be timing of AD’s call and potential new release Exp II next year for 50th anniversary.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Idk, but I got a like from him for my new coat and I feel like I've been blessed by the Dalai Lama.


And as everyone knows, the Dali Lama wears a Rolex too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> The 370Z actually has been out in the states since 2009. The 350z ran from 2002-2008.
> 
> The 400z will debut as a 2021 model: 2021 Nissan 400Z: What We Know So Far
> 
> I think the 370Zs will be a steal soon, even the NISMO models. A fun "3rd car" type car for sure!


I would love a 240 revamp. Never liked any rendition of the 300. 240, 260, 280 were the Zcars. The 300 was something else and way less exciting. The 240's were all great also. 300,350,370 I could do without.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've heard the RC-F has been a let down. Performance is well below its M4/C63/RS-5 competitors.
> 
> The only thing going for it is the NA V8, but that's a double edged sword. The car was already "slow" related to its competition and price range, but since the V8 large, it makes the car front-heavy, making it even a worse performer handling wise.
> 
> ...


Distant cousin has a LC-500 and it's pretty impressive.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Distant cousin has a LC-500 and it's pretty impressive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I agree. I like the LC-500! But that's a GT car. I think it does the GT part great - NA V8, pretty quick, large and luxurious.

It's not an "F" car though, and purposefully so.

The RC-F was supposed to be a "sports coupe" to dethrone the M3 and C63 - fast in a straight line, but a "sports" car you wanted to take into the canyons and drift in parking lots with. It seems to have missed the mark on both fronts.

It's plenty luxurious, but not more so than it's German companions and it's still small and compact, so it doesn't fit the GT category, either


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I really want to pick up an E92 M3 with a manual at some point.
> 
> Have driven a couple of them and that V8 is exhilarating. Love the styling as well. Interior is quite dated, however


Get one for use as a second/third car


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Did anybody get straps from me this week? Think I have 3 mailed off right now. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Get one for use as a second/third car


That would definitely be the plan!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Did anybody get straps from me this week? Think I have 3 mailed off right now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nothing came in yet; I'll be sure to post as soon as mine comes in!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Did anybody get straps from me this week? Think I have 3 mailed off right now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


nope


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Weirdly Sub looks to have longer L2L according to that photo (see left side protuberance - what a word). Must be just an illusion as pretty sure Exp II is around 50 compared to Subs 48.


Correct sub < exp


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Distant cousin has a LC-500 and it's pretty impressive.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The LC is a beautiful car in the flesh; thought it looked ordinary in the photos but it is quite the looker in the flesh. Has some fantastic presence


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Correct sub < exp


getting there


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nothing came in yet; I'll be sure to post as soon as mine comes in!





Betterthere said:


> nope


Dangit they should be arriving soon. USPS sucking.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> And look at em lugs


Explorer II superior watch.

Unless you compare it to a BB58.

Disciple & Follower of Betterthere.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Explorer II superior watch.
> 
> Unless you compare it to a BB58.
> 
> Discipline & Follower of Betterthere.


ouch


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Get to bed fellas unless you’re on the other side of the planet then get to work… There’s Rolex to be bought. 


Disciple & Follower of Betterthere.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> See @Sappie66 you're not the only one who gets accused of a MX5/Miata ;-)


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> And look at em lugs


Thing of beauty. Those lugs could be a cheerleader for a 4 and 9 NFL TEAM.

Disciple & Follower of Betterthere.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Get to bed fellas unless you're on the other side of the planet then get to work&#8230; There's Rolex to be bought.
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere.


That time on a Sunday night where it's definitely too early to sleep, but everything in LA is closed ... except boba!


















osmanthus oolong tea with aloe!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice noise
> 
> NRA
> 
> If that's what you're after and something that will shoot up in value in the next 5-10 years (i.e. good to buy now) e92 M3 and *W204 C63 AMG*. Early model R35 GTR.


Please know that an AMG car with the DCT transmission needs a trans service every 10,000km besides a new set of carbon ceramic brakes at AU$10k a pair. Buying used and cheap does not mean that the service costs have also depreciated as that will still be the same....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mickey said:


> Thing of beauty. Those lugs could be a cheerleader for a 4 and 9 NFL TEAM.
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere.


Omega's lyre lugs destroy anything from Rolex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> That time on a Sunday night where it's definitely too early to sleep, but everything in LA is closed ... except boba!
> 
> osmanthus oolong tea with aloe!


You will get smooth skin.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> OH DAMN. We've become *Brotherhood Of The Homage To Rolex Greatness (BOTHTRG) *with all this car talk. I blame Jman.


Incidentally, the people on OoO and BOTHTRG are same save for BarracksSi and Panerol Forte.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Please know that an AMG car with the DCT transmission needs a trans service every 10,000km besides a new set of carbon ceramic brakes at AU$10k a pair. Buying used and cheap does not mean that the service costs have also depreciated as that will still be the same....


If that were my everyday car, it would be four times a year.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incidentally, the people on OoO and BOTHTRG are same save for BarracksSi and Panerol Forte.


not exactly true


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> If that were my everyday car, it would be four times a year.


LOL. That is why used car lots are filled with many sports cars all of them low mileage. It is because the owner takes it in for the first service and gets a heart attack and sells it at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> not exactly true


Bending the truth here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bending the truth here.


?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ?


??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ??


??? who is bending?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ?


I meant that I was bending the truth here since that was not entirely true. Only partial, I understand.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ??? who is bending?


Me. I meant that I was bending the truth here since it was not entirely true


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> not exactly true


Is that in the premium section?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that in the premium section?


yes


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incidentally, the people on OoO and BOTHTRG are same save for BarracksSi and Panerol Forte.


.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Please know that an AMG car with the DCT transmission needs a trans service every 10,000km besides a new set of carbon ceramic brakes at AU$10k a pair. Buying used and cheap does not mean that the service costs have also depreciated as that will still be the same....


Yikes, service every 10k for transmission? What sh.tty fluid are they putting into it?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incidentally, the people on OoO and *BOTHTRG* are same save for BarracksSi and Panerol Forte.


I like those guys, some people from OoO ventured over once to troll them (for reasons I can't remember). Surprisingly I read their thread and didn't decide to comment because they seem like a decent lot; some wanker coming in to pose with their Sub was a d.ck move


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That is why used car lots are filled with many sports cars all of them low mileage. It is because the owner takes it in for the first service and gets a heart attack and sells it at the earliest opportunity.


The real ownership with sports cars isn't whether you can afford to buy it but can you afford to maintain it the way it needs to be


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The real ownership with sports cars isn't whether you can afford to buy it but can you afford to maintain it the way it needs to be


so instead of sports cars, better to buy sports watches instead?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bending the truth here.


who's bent over?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incidentally, the people on OoO and BOTHTRG are same save for BarracksSi and Panerol Forte.


how about - BOoOTHTRG


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> yes


Meh. I think I block half of the site's content anyway.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> so instead of sports cars, better to buy sports watches instead?


I'd rather the car but watches are a lot easier to store (and maintain)


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

At this stage in my life I choose the watch. I enjoy it the entire day I wear it on my wrist vs. the daily 45 min I drive my car. Also easier on the wallet considering it only needs service every few years...even taken into the account that I use the old school maintenance schedule for some of the fluids in my cars.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The real ownership with sports cars isn't whether you can afford to buy it but can you afford to maintain it the way it needs to be





Pongster said:


> so instead of sports cars, better to buy sports watches instead?


Hence many on WUS praise ETAs simply because they can be cheaply serviced by local watchmakers...

Remember all the pitchfork folks that surfaced when the Tudor Black Bay first switched to an in-house movement? All hail ETA!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yikes, service every 10k for transmission? What sh.tty fluid are they putting into it?


Not that. It's to protect the car from all you people who use launch control to accelerate from one red light to the next 

Kills the gearbox and plenty of them fellas in western Sydney....

Got one fella in a car forum complained about buying a used 5 year old AMG with 50,000km on the clock and he needed a new gearbox after driving it for 20,000km. Problem was that he drove the car like an F1 car but he didn't have the F1 budget to maintain it. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like those guys, some people from OoO ventured over once to troll them (for reasons I can't remember). Surprisingly I read their thread and didn't decide to comment because they seem like a decent lot; some wanker coming in to pose with their Sub was a d.ck move


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The real ownership with sports cars isn't whether you can afford to buy it but can you afford to maintain it the way it needs to be


Our friend from Melbourne, aka @Black5 knows all about that.

Hey @Black5 where are ya mate?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> so instead of sports cars, better to buy sports watches instead?


Same. It needs to be maintained and people complain about its maintenance


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> who's bent over?


Bending is not equal to bent.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd rather the car but watches are a lot easier to store (and maintain)


Says someone who has a fleet of cars and a garage big enough to fit those cars.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Hence many on WUS praise ETAs simply because they can be cheaply serviced by local watchmakers...
> 
> Remember all the pitchfork folks that surfaced when the Tudor Black Bay first switched to an in-house movement? All hail ETA!


Wait. Imagine the horror when you lift the hood of your new luxury car to see a label that says Nissan....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait. Imagine the horror when you lift the hood of your new luxury car to see a label that says Nissan....


Wait what? 
I opted for the K9 engine instead of the V6.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not that. It's to protect the car from all you people who use launch control to accelerate from one red light to the next
> 
> Kills the gearbox and plenty of them fellas in western Sydney....
> 
> Got one fella in a car forum complained about buying a used 5 year old AMG with 50,000km on the clock and he needed a new gearbox after driving it for 20,000km. Problem was that he drove the car like an F1 car but he didn't have the F1 budget to maintain it. LOL.


Oh right mechanical sympathy, gotcha!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait. Imagine the horror when you lift the hood of your new luxury car to see a label that says Nissan....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait. Imagine the horror when you lift the hood of your new luxury car to see a label that says Nissan....


hey. What's wrong with Nissan?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What other countries (not enumerated in this list of 15) are known for watches?









Watch Brands From Around The World | Who Is The Best?


More than just Switzerland & Japan... learn about watch brands from all over the globe with Bespoke Unit's list of the top watch manufacturers around today.




bespokeunit.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Wait what?
> I opted for the K9 engine instead of the V6.


I know that @Pongster owns a Nissan dealership. Hence the pull his leg. I was making reference to buying an Infiniti and lifting the hood and realising that it has a Nissan engine in it..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh right mechanical sympathy, gotcha!


I am sure you know what I mean.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know that @Pongster owns a Nissan dealership. Hence the pull his leg. I was making reference to buying an Infiniti and lifting the hood and realising that it has a Nissan engine in it..


Well...Mercedes Benz DID use their engines. 









Daimler's tie-up with Renault-Nissan may be running out of road


Carlos Ghosn's downfall at Renault-Nissan and Dieter Zetsche's retirement as head of Daimler looks likely to end the companies' industrial partnership. Zetsche's successor will not renew common projects, a German magazine said.




europe.autonews.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL. Surely not. I recall PF saying that they based the engine architecture on it but not using a Nissan engine. There's a difference.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know that @Pongster owns a Nissan dealership. Hence the pull his leg. I was making reference to buying an Infiniti and lifting the hood and realising that it has a Nissan engine in it..


Correction sir. It's my wife who owns the dealership. Not me. Hehe.

yup. It seems the Infiniti is just that. A badge. And seems it has no brand equity here. As cars that have the Infiniti badge elsewhere are sold under the Nissan brand here.

footnote: guess what my wife's bridal car was. Yup, an Infiniti.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> hey. What's wrong with Nissan?


Nothing wrong. They put a v6 engine in an aeroplane, remember the Nissan Maxima ad?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15597636


Ah.... now we're talking.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Well...Mercedes Benz DID use their engines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. Not only that. Some cars, especially the smaller ones had Renault engines in them. Dr. Z was famous for his tie ups and the Smart car which I once owned had a Mitsubishi engine in it. Premium price for a cute car. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Correction sir. It's my wife who owns the dealership. Not me. Hehe.
> 
> yup. It seems the Infiniti is just that. A badge. And seems it has no brand equity here. As cars that have the Infiniti badge elsewhere are sold under the Nissan brand here.
> 
> footnote: guess what my wife's bridal car was. Yup, an Infiniti.


For a long time, Lexus cars in Japan were sold as Toyota. I recall driving a Mark X which was a Lexus IS.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey @Pongster - just to clarify, I am not making fun of Nissan. So please don't feel slighted or anything. I make fun of just about any car brand because all of them have some negatives.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For a long time, Lexus cars in Japan were sold as Toyota. I recall driving a Mark X which was a Lexus IS.


You drove a rich man's Toyota.

I _wake up_ every morning knowing I own the rich man's Toyota with a V6 Camry engine ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @Pongster - just to clarify, I am not making fun of Nissan. So please don't feel slighted or anything. I make fun of just about any car brand because all of them have some negatives.


no sir. I dont feel slighted at all. All in good fun.

speaking of brands, my wife also sells Foton, Changan, Suzuki and Mitsubishi.

more fuel to the fire?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah.... now we're talking.


it has a nissan under the hood as well though.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For a long time, Lexus cars in Japan were sold as Toyota. I recall driving a Mark X which was a Lexus IS.


So I just looked up the Mark X and it's definitely not the IS.

The Mark X underpinnings look a lot like a Camry / Aurion meaning it would be the Lexus ES (which is pretty much a rebadged Camry)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> no sir. I dont feel slighted at all. All in good fun.
> 
> speaking of brands, my wife also sells Foton, Changan, Suzuki and Mitsubishi.
> 
> more fuel to the fire?


Shame Mitsubishi ditched the Evo. Actually there's a brand that seems to have lost its mojo. No interesting cars and the ones they have are very old


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> it has a nissan under the hood as well though.


Nothing wrong with that:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nothing wrong with that:
> View attachment 15597685


Godfrey. Not my car


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey. Not my car












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Shame Mitsubishi ditched the Evo. Actually there's a brand that seems to have lost its mojo. No interesting cars and the ones they have are very old


Not sure if i got it right but I think Nissan bought Mitsubishi or something like that.

Yup. The Evolution series was one of their best sellers. Though in our country the top seller was the L300 van. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So I just looked up the Mark X and it's definitely not the IS.
> 
> The Mark X underpinnings look a lot like a Camry / Aurion meaning it would be the Lexus ES (which is pretty much a rebadged Camry)


That's what endeared me to a Camry once. Looked like a colleague's Lexus (inside and out) for a fraction of the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You drove a rich man's Toyota.
> 
> I _wake up_ every morning knowing I own the rich man's Toyota with a V6 Camry engine ?


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Not sure if i got it right but* I think Nissan bought Mitsubishi *or something like that.
> 
> Yup. The Evolution series was one of their best sellers. Though in our country the top seller was the L300 van.


more like Carlos Ghosn pried it out of the Japanese's hands and put it under the Renault-Nissan alliance.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> more like Carlos Ghosn pried it out of the Japanese's hands and put it under the Renault-Nissan alliance.


And where is Ghosn now? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> no sir. I dont feel slighted at all. All in good fun.
> 
> speaking of brands, my wife also sells Foton, Changan, Suzuki and Mitsubishi.
> 
> more fuel to the fire?


Wow. Multi brand dealership franchise? She must be a top notch woman able to run such a big and successful business.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow. Multi brand dealership franchise? She must be a top notch woman able to run such a big and successful business.


Topnotch woman indeed. She has great taste.

Especially in men. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> And where is Ghosn now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Godfrey

Is the Nissan-Renault alliance still in place?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So I just looked up the Mark X and it's definitely not the IS.
> 
> The Mark X underpinnings look a lot like a Camry / Aurion meaning it would be the Lexus ES (which is pretty much a rebadged Camry)


That was a long time ago back in the 90s when I was working in Asia. Did a spell of work in Osaka and travelled around the southern part of Japan for some sight seeing too. Love the place. I think one of our OoO brothers was an exchange student in Japan at one time too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Topnotch woman indeed. She has great taste.
> 
> Especially in men.


I saw what you did there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Is the Nissan-Renault alliance still in place?


No. I think it's now Renault-Mitsubishi-Nissan.

Carlos Ghosn was back stabbed by his two trusted side kicks. Hiroto Saikawa (CEO of Nissan) and Hari Nada (finance guy). Both had their own agendas. Go and Google it. Makes interesting read for any Chairman or CEO. Moral of the story is "always kill off the no.2 man before he backstabs you"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. I think it's now Renault-Mitsubishi-Nissan.
> 
> Carlos Ghosn was back stabbed by his two trusted side kicks. Hiroto Saikawa (CEO of Nissan) and Hari Nada (finance guy). Both had their own agendas. Go and Google it. Makes interesting read for any Chairman or CEO. Moral of the story is "always kill off the no.2 man before he backstabs you"


Godfrey! Over a millennia ago, a battle was fought in the heavens because someone thought he could be God. He lost and was banished.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Incidentally, the people on OoO and BOTHTRG are same save for BarracksSi and Panerol Forte.


I know. Me too! I'm fancy too!

Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Our friend from Melbourne, aka @Black5 knows all about that.
> 
> Hey @Black5 where are ya mate?


Still here, and occasionally perusing the thread, although I'm certainly not keeping up anymore.

Hope the old guard are doing well, and nice to see some new blood joining in.

Just completed the 3rd unit of my MBA, so have a little time off until unit 4 starts in January, and wrapping up a project at work at the end of this week, so I'm ready to slow down a little.

Sir Dog is right, If I had invested in property instead of cars, I'd be a wealthier man today.
I'm questioning the wisdom of bothering with another performance based car in Melbourne traffic, and starting to understand the attraction of a cheap, reliable appliance for daily driving duties, and something totally impractical for a weekend car.

Might be time to go car shopping in the new year, used Lotus's (Lotii?), seem pretty decent value...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Still here, and occasionally perusing the thread, although I'm certainly not keeping up anymore.
> 
> Hope the old guard are doing well, and nice to see some new blood joining in.
> 
> ...


where are you taking your MBA sir?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Thing of beauty. Those lugs could be a cheerleader for a 4 and 9 NFL TEAM.
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere.


Ouch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Thing of beauty. Those lugs could be a cheerleader for a 4 and 9 NFL TEAM.
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere.


Texans? Chargers? Falcons? Panthers?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh right mechanical sympathy, gotcha!
> 
> Brother of OoO


Must have been trying pretty hard!
I clocked up 160,000 k's in my old AMG without touching the gearbox and I thrashed the life out of it in sport mode every single day. It begged to be driven that way and the dam thing was bulletproof. Engine, on the other hand, used to burn a litre of oil every 5,000 k's, (by design apparently). 3 gentle taps in the rear knocked the chassis out of whack and suspension geometry was never the same again, otherwise I would never have got rid of it.
The HSV that replaced it was just a brute with no finesse.

BMW's with so-called sealed transmissions were pretty much guaranteed to self-destruct and budgeting for a gearbox rebuild was pretty much mandatory...
And a new cooling system...
And new brakes - frequently...
And fragile suspension components that bend after minor impacts or air suspension that constantly leaks...
And carbon build up deposits in engines...
And paying the dealer's kids private school bills...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Thing of beauty. Those lugs could be a cheerleader for a 4 and 9 NFL TEAM.
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere.


Cheerleaders? I got some cheerleaders right here.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nothing wrong with that:
> View attachment 15597685


RB series are solid and tuneable AF...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> where are you taking your MBA sir?


Australian Institute of Business.
Was lucky enough through a recommendation from an old employer to get a part scholarship, so jumped at it.

And don't call me sir. I don't have the post count to justify the title. 

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Must have been trying pretty hard!
> I clocked up 160,000 k's in my old AMG without touching the gearbox and I thrashed the life out of it in sport mode every single day. It begged to be driven that way and the dam thing was bulletproof. Engine, on the other hand, used to burn a litre of oil every 5,000 k's, (by design apparently). 3 gentle taps in the rear knocked the chassis out of whack and suspension geometry was never the same again, otherwise I would never have got rid of it.
> The HSV that replaced it was just a brute with no finesse.
> 
> ...


That's interesting although I haven't wasted as many brain cells as you to know specifics I've never had a problem with any BMWs&#8230; Mercedes on the other hand oh my God. I think this will be wife's last.

Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cheerleaders? I got some cheerleaders right here.
> 
> View attachment 15597832
> 
> ...


I missed you BSF...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Australian Institute of Business.
> Was lucky enough through a recommendation from an old employer to get a part scholarship, so jumped at it.
> 
> And don't call me sir. I don't have the post count to justify the title.
> ...


so it's an actual face to face class? Two year course?

my boss thinking of taking up eMBA classes online.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Still here, and occasionally perusing the thread, although I'm certainly not keeping up anymore.
> 
> Hope the old guard are doing well, and nice to see some new blood joining in.
> 
> ...


So good to hear everything is going well for you bro!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> That's interesting although I haven't wasted as many brain cells as you to know specifics I've never had a problem with any BMWs&#8230; Mercedes on the other hand oh my God. I think this will be wife's last.
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


I have a history of doing a lot of k's and being pretty hard on my cars and don't baby them.

As a result, I learnt to always over-service, use only top grade synthetic oils, and never skimp on brakes, tyres or preventative maintenance.

My BMW's just seemed to have more things designed for obsolescence and ongoing dealer revenue that took the edge off the driving experience. (Which was great by the way).

When your BMW specialist workshop knows you well enough to buy your kids birthday presents, you're clearly spending too much time there...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> so it's an actual face to face class? Two year course?
> 
> my boss thinking of taking up eMBA classes online.


Nope.
100% online.
12 units x 8 weeks each, so with breaks is 2 years.
Pretty intensive stuff requiring about 10-15 hours a week. (They recommend 20, but I figure if I speed read and cram I can cut back a little).
Already showing dividends and practical applications from the units I have completed. (Leadership, Marketing, Operations)...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> So good to hear everything is going well for you bro!


Good is relative.
2020 knocked me about quite a bit career wise and financially requiring a reset.

I know it hit you hard as well, so hope you are getting back on track.
Haven't moved to Canadia yet?

Let's just say I'm surviving and improving my skillset while planning for the recovery in 2021. 

Some of your talented photography always improves my mood...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey! Over a millennia ago, a battle was fought in the heavens because someone thought he could be God. He lost and was banished.


But HE ACTUALLY WON, by A LOT...

[Mythological reference, NOT Politics]

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Meh. I think I block half of the site's content anyway.


Which site? For the most part I stay in OoO. I waste enough time as it is. Plus I like some of the peon registered class.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OmegaGateway said:


> At this stage in my life I choose the watch. I enjoy it the entire day I wear it on my wrist vs. the daily 45 min I drive my car. Also easier on the wallet considering it only needs service every few years...even taken into the account that I use the old school maintenance schedule for some of the fluids in my cars.


That is a great approach.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> That is a great approach.


Gf

Hope not speed posting.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Must have been trying pretty hard!
> I clocked up 160,000 k's in my old AMG without touching the gearbox and I thrashed the life out of it in sport mode every single day. It begged to be driven that way and the dam thing was bulletproof. Engine, on the other hand, used to burn a litre of oil every 5,000 k's, (by design apparently). 3 gentle taps in the rear knocked the chassis out of whack and suspension geometry was never the same again, otherwise I would never have got rid of it.
> The HSV that replaced it was just a brute with no finesse.
> 
> ...


The only way I would own a BMW is with a manual transmission. Never had a problem. Everything else on the other hand.......

OoO Baby!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Which site? For the most part I stay in OoO. I waste enough time as it is. Plus I like some of the peon registered class.


You know how there's the sidebar and "Recommended" section? I put together a small CSS file that turns all that stuff off, plus three or four ad blocker extensions to take care of the rest. WUS is now one of the fastest sites I visit.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nothing wrong with that:
> View attachment 15597685


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15597636


Are there aliens sitting in that car?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

OmegaGateway said:


> At this stage in my life I choose the watch. I enjoy it the entire day I wear it on my wrist vs. the daily 45 min I drive my car. Also easier on the wallet considering it only needs service every few years...even taken into the account that I use the old school maintenance schedule for some of the fluids in my cars.


I shoulda chosen watches, too. As much as I've liked my cars, it was one dreary evening in a rain-soaked rush hour that pushed me off the figurative bridge and made me _despise_ my time on the road. I told MrsBS that I want to spend as little as possible on my next car -- just make it run.

Of course, last night I was playing around with Porsche's configurator again.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I have a history of doing a lot of k's and being pretty hard on my cars and don't baby them.
> 
> As a result, I learnt to always over-service, use only top grade synthetic oils, and never skimp on brakes, tyres or preventative maintenance.
> 
> ...


Or you are keeping those BMW's too long!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Are there aliens sitting in that car?


That is a scary damn photo.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> so it's an actual face to face class? Two year course?
> 
> my boss thinking of taking up eMBA classes online.


This. And I have a dozen examples in my industry and within my customers that prove it 100% true.









Elon Musk says ‘too many MBAs’ are running American companies


“I think there might be too many MBAs running companies,” Musk said during a Wall Street Journal CEO summit this week, referring to master of business administration degrees. “There’s the MBA-ization of America, which I think is maybe not that great.”




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Are there aliens sitting in that car?


no. That's orange barney and his friend.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Nope.
> 100% online.
> 12 units x 8 weeks each, so with breaks is 2 years.
> Pretty intensive stuff requiring about 10-15 hours a week. (They recommend 20, but I figure if I speed read and cram I can cut back a little).
> ...


that's what my wife had in mind also. Especially with covid, lots would have more online courses. And she wouldnt mind a travel requirement later.

my brother (in perth) just completed a micromasters degree from MIT online without having to go to Boston. He can go to Boston and make it a full fledged masters degree.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> that's what my wife had in mind also. Especially with covid, lots would have more online courses. And she wouldnt mind a travel requirement later.
> 
> my brother (in perth) just completed a micromasters degree from MIT online without having to go to Boston. He can go to Boston and make it a full fledged masters degree.


Gf

have another friend doing it via a program that is a joint venture between a european school and an asian school. So it's all online now but next year there will be courses in the european and asian campuses as well as two other immersion trips in two other countries.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Still here, and occasionally perusing the thread, although I'm certainly not keeping up anymore.
> 
> Hope the old guard are doing well, and nice to see some new blood joining in.
> 
> ...


Glad things are going well Bro Black! So you'll be hanging out with us for a bit now, until school starts up a bit?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I know absolutely zero about this brand&#8230; But I love this look. I used to have a Heli Reymond from The 70s that I should've never sold. Same as pic but NOT red strap. LOL

Very much similar&#8230; Although I like the old pushers better...and not sure I'd pay $2137 for one.










Any thoughts?





__





DS Chronograph Automatic : Swiss Made Uhren | Certina


Entdecken Sie die DS Chronograph Automatic - C038.462.16.037.00 ➽ Swiss Made Uhr ✓ Finden Sie eine Verkaufsstelle in Ihrer Nähe




www.certina.com






















Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait. Imagine the horror when you lift the hood of your new luxury car to see a label that says Nissan....


Been reading the Tudor thread about ETA and Sellita?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Been reading the Tudor thread about ETA and Sellita?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> I think I must be at least a level 3 susceptible but you guys are definitely enablers. I really was in the market for a new coat though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've come up with some fantastic Filson buys on the bay, and the quality of their outerwear is amazing. Which Filson model is the coat you just bought?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol. Great analogy!
> 
> It's the Cover Cloth Mile Marker. I love the plaid lining. It seems the newest ones on the Filson site do not have the plaid lining anymore.


#neverreadahead My last Filson coat acquisition was a Mile Marker in Large Extra Long and is a perfect fit both with and without a zip in vest liner. Perfect for 8-9 months out of the year, including 2-3 months with zip in moleskin vest liner. I've not seen the plaid liner before that you have that looks great.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Missed that. Shouldn't it be Disciple?


Thinking same thing. Probably an autocorrect error.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, been looking for one of those on eBay as well. Trying to decide on the vest vs full sleeve. Looks like you've got the full sleeve one.
> 
> I probably won't be full-time in a cold climate for a while. Just during visits and vacations.


Look for a moleskin vest liner on the bay that should be adequate for your use. Wool liners are really warm. IMHO the Mile Marker is not really applicable for really cold, frigid weather.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


>


That series Willard is a very comfortable, well designed watch but needs improvement with uniformity of accuracy across the board.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I know absolutely zero about this brand&#8230; But I love this look. I used to have a Heli Reymond from The 70s that I should've never sold. Same as pic but NOT red strap. LOL
> 
> Very much similar&#8230; Although I like the old pushers better...and not sure I'd pay $2137 for one.
> 
> ...


Might I recommend something from Detroit. Check out the entire collection. Still gonna buy one of these eventually.









42mm 1701 Pontchartrain® GMT Dual Timezone Exhibition


1701 Pontchartrain® GMT Dual Timezone Exhibition Exclusively limited to 100 numbered pieces Polished 42mm case. Automatic self-winding Swiss movement with date window. Second time zone indicator. Polished sweep second hand. Crown with black and white Detroit Fleur-de-Lys. Arabic numerals...




detroitwatchco.com





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I missed you BSF...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Well, let's make up for lost time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Might I recommend something from Detroit. Check out the entire collection. Still gonna buy one of these eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are cool/nice but not the look I'm searching...plus I can't support Detroit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Exp II top
> Sub bottom
> See how exp curves downwards fits me better than sub for that reason even though bigger...strange world


Agreed. The Explorer II is a very comfortable watch to wear on my flat scrawny wrist and fits much like my PAM 574. Great design and wonder what will become of it next year?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


Get to work!

Selling that BB58. 
Too soon?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> someone has time on their hands


Tell me about it!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> And look at em lugs


Lugs probably similar to the 124060 SubC.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> View attachment 15598450


I was referring to the thread where Tudor owners are finding Sellita movements under the hood when they expected ETA engines.

How can I found out if my recently acquired BB36 is using a Sellita (T600) instead of an ETA (Calibre 2824)?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to... found out if my recently acquired BB36 is...
LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@Black5, I got this recently...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> And look at em lugs


Did you really say lugs?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did you really say lugs?
> 
> View attachment 15598514


Lugs not lungs


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Did anybody get straps from me this week? Think I have 3 mailed off right now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I would think anyone receiving a strap from you would let you know immediately. Very generous and gracious of you to do that for us.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Lugs not lungs


I thought your auto-correct changed the j...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Explorer II superior watch.
> 
> Unless you compare it to a BB58.
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere.


Hard to say whether one watch is superior over another. Mainly just different. Different strokes for different folks and all that...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I would think anyone receiving a strap from you would let you know immediately. Very generous and gracious of you to do that for us.


I guess mailing them out tucked in greeting cards is much slower than I imagined. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Omega's lyre lugs destroy anything from Rolex.











Like I just said, different strokes...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> so instead of sports cars, better to buy sports watches instead?


Good point.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Still here, and occasionally perusing the thread, although I'm certainly not keeping up anymore.
> 
> Hope the old guard are doing well, and nice to see some new blood joining in.
> 
> ...


Glad you're OK.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Australian Institute of Business.
> Was lucky enough through a recommendation from an old employer to get a part scholarship, so jumped at it.
> 
> And don't call me sir. I don't have the post count to justify the title.
> ...


There's Big Al and now there's Sir B5.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Hard to say whether one watch is superior over another. Mainly just different. Different strokes for different folks and all that...


I don't believe that about the bb58 over the Explorer II. Its just an ongoing theme for JMan....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I guess mailing them out tucked in greeting cards is much slower than I imagined. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


BUMPED for Vaccines! Proves this country has it's priorities all screwed up.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Look for a moleskin vest liner on the bay that should be adequate for your use. Wool liners are really warm. IMHO the Mile Marker is not really applicable for really cold, frigid weather.


Are you referring specifically to a Filson moleskin liner or are the zippers universal enough to use another brand?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bro @AL9C1 ; the strap came in!

Will install a bit later. Super excited!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Are you referring specifically to a Filson moleskin liner or are the zippers universal enough to use another brand?











Moleskin Vest Liner


Doubles as a zip-in liner for select Filson jackets.




www.filson.com





I'm unsure whether the zippers are universal enough to go with another brand but doubt it. You should be able to find a Filson moleskin vest liner on eBay for less than list price. Be sure to get on Filson's email list so you get their semiannual sales. When you do get a sales email, order quickly as much of what they have on sale goes quickly. Buy same size liner as your Filson coat.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Caught up.


Thanks I just went and watched an 11 minute baby goat compilation on Youtube....


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I shoulda chosen watches, too. As much as I've liked my cars, it was one dreary evening in a rain-soaked rush hour that pushed me off the figurative bridge and made me _despise_ my time on the road. I told MrsBS that I want to spend as little as possible on my next car -- just make it run.
> 
> Of course, last night I was playing around with Porsche's configurator again.


Lol I know exactly what you mean. Im so thankful that I dont have to drive too far to work anymore or have to deal with rush hour traffic.
I took it a step further went to a local Porsche dealer just for fun with my kids at the end of last year Lol.
I will eventually get one. Lets see where they go with their battery powered cars.
BTW did you have an Si when you lived in the barracks?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

OmegaGateway said:


> BTW did you have an Si when you lived in the barracks?


Yup, bought an '02 off the showroom floor and drove it for fifteen years 'till another EP3 enthusiast bought it (spares and all). I didn't even get to crack 100k miles on it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Or you are keeping those BMW's too long!


Possibly. And yes I do tend to rack up high Km's. (Over 30K per annum)
Although when a gearbox rebuild, engine rebuild, (They wanted me to use additives, but I insisted on a tear down, clean and rebuild to clear out the carbon buildup), and failed air suspension occur under warranty, depreciation makes swapping Bimmers every 60,000 K's an expensive proposition...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Possibly. And yes I do tend to rack up high Km's. (Over 30K per annum)
> Although when a gearbox rebuild, engine rebuild, (They wanted me to use additives, but I insisted on a tear down, clean and rebuild to clear out the carbon buildup), and failed air suspension occur under warranty, depreciation makes swapping Bimmers every 60,000 K's an expensive proposition...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


This is part of the argument in favor of leasing BMWs, isn't it, instead of owning them outright?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> There's Big Al and now there's Sir B5.


Hope you're doing well brother. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bro @AL9C1 ; the strap came in!
> 
> Will install a bit later. Super excited!


Sweet! I think that really will look nice on that watch. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, bought an '02 off the showroom floor and drove it for fifteen years 'till another EP3 enthusiast bought it (spares and all). I didn't even get to crack 100k miles on it.


Well what are the chances. I had an 03 EP3 in taffeta white. Had about 135,000 on the clock when I got rid of it. We bought it new at the dealer w/ 0 miles. Lots of fun to drive when you wanted to have fun with it. I maintained it with the old school maint schedule. The only outside of the ordinary part I had to change on it was the tensioner / tensioner pulley because the bearing started to go on it. To this day that car had the coldest A/C out of any car I owned all the way to the day I got rid of it. 
Reliability has been my experience with any Honda I have owned. 
If I didnt force myself to get terribly excited about cars I would have a Civic Type R right now. I teased myself and sat in one when the local dealer had one in stock. The shade of red is PERFECT on that car.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Hope you're doing well brother.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I am and hopefully you too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

OmegaGateway said:


> Well what are the chances. I had an 03 EP3 in taffeta white. Had about 135,000 on the clock when I got rid of it. We bought it new at the dealer w/ 0 miles. Lots of fun to drive when you wanted to have fun with it. I maintained it with the old school maint schedule. The only outside of the ordinary part I had to change on it was the tensioner / tensioner pulley because the bearing started to go on it. To this day that car had the coldest A/C out of any car I owned all the way to the day I got rid of it.
> Reliability has been my experience with any Honda I have owned.
> If I didnt force myself to get terribly excited about cars I would have a Civic Type R right now. I teased myself and sat in one when the local dealer had one in stock. The shade of red is PERFECT on that car.


MrsBS really wanted me to upsize from the EP and get an Accord, but the new Civics are so much bigger now that she relented and let me get another hatchback. Four cars in thirty years for me, and they've all been Civic hatchbacks. Had a good time with the EP, too, with Mugen suspension and a Fujitsubo catback. Never actually tracked it because I couldn't afford to destroy it. ("Never track a car that you can't roll")









She wouldn't let me get the FK8 Type-R, though, because she can't drive manual; plus they were still scarce, and priced for dealer gouging, at the time. So I "settled" on a top trim instead.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> This is part of the argument in favor of leasing BMWs, isn't it, instead of owning them outright?


It really is and also the reason many like myself just stay far away from BMW. If they deprecate so rapidly and start breaking in only a few years time, how are they revered as great machines? Or are many people marketing suckers?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Sweet! I think that really will look nice on that watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The color is perfect and the workmanship is spot on!

Thank you, again!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> It really is and also the reason many like myself just stay far away from BMW. If they deprecate so rapidly and start breaking in only a few years time, how are they revered as great machines? Or are many people marketing suckers?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dunno, but you might also remember how I've said that the local auto-x guys would buy a Mini, use it for autocrossing, then get rid of it as soon as the warranty ended because they didn't want to deal with extra servicing and parts breaking.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> It really is and also the reason many like myself just stay far away from BMW. If they deprecate so rapidly and start breaking in only a few years time, how are they revered as great machines? Or are many people marketing suckers?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I agree with your sentiment of depreciation and breaking down / reliability after the warrant period. But they really are a blast to drive when everything is working as it should.
Whos not a sucker for the race inspired ads of high performance machines made by the M Division. Kryptonite for some.


BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS really wanted me to upsize from the EP and get an Accord, but the new Civics are so much bigger now that she relented and let me get another hatchback. Four cars in thirty years for me, and they've all been Civic hatchbacks. Had a good time with the EP, too, with Mugen suspension and a Fujitsubo catback. Never actually tracked it because I couldn't afford to destroy it. ("Never track a car that you can't roll")
> View attachment 15598693
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah tracking the car will do alot to wear it down, nevermind having to worry about rolling it. SMH. I witnessed an e36 M3 roll over at a BMW SCCA track event. Not sure how the owner made it home that night. Insurance doeesnt cover these types of events. The racing hobby is incredibly expensive.
If I was in the market for a Civic it would be a tossup between the one you have and a Type R. Id have to sleep really hard on this decision.
The current hatch back in my stable is an Odyssey


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Fiat Chrysler Alliance cars don't have a good rep in Australia. The amount of recalls and breakdowns - looking at you Jeep - is scary.


Indeed, I remember a guy I knew had a Chrysler cruiser and it kept stopping turning corners on the Stuart Highway. On at least 3 occasions we had to push it for him ro start it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

OmegaGateway said:


> The current hatch back in my stable is an Odyssey


Wow. That sucks. 










Or does it look like this?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The friend of mine with the glioblastoma -- won't make it till midweek, I think. His sister posted on his FB account that they'd moved him to his brother's house a little while ago where he'd be comfortable, and the latest is that he's no longer eating or drinking. Glad I got to see him last year.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Wow. That sucks.
> 
> View attachment 15598721
> 
> ...


Ever see that Honda Racing Development Team Oddy w/ the Acura engine bits, manual trans, and roll cage? That was way cool! I dare Honda to make a production model minus the roll cage.
All we cool dads get in our Oddy's are the 650 watt sound system option. Lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I would think anyone receiving a strap from you would let you know immediately. Very generous and gracious of you to do that for us.


Nada today


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Like I just said, different strokes...


Mrs BT has a dental problem today... Crown problem unlike me essentially perfect teeth until the first...

Anyway didn't get to Rolex AD but for fun walked into omega ad... Pretty much anything you might want there


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The friend of mine with the glioblastoma -- won't make it till midweek, I think. His sister posted on his FB account that they'd moved him to his brother's house a little while ago where he'd be comfortable, and the latest is that he's no longer eating or drinking. Glad I got to see him last year.


Sorry to hear... Can't like that..

Funeral Saturday to clarify it appears he died with covid19 not specifically from it. That is his heart problems had already accelerated before ... Not to start discussion just wanted to clarify some.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bro @AL9C1 ; the strap came in!
> 
> Will install a bit later. Super excited!


That looks like quite a match.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Anyway didn't get to Rolex AD but for fun walked into omega ad... *Pretty much anything you might want there*


I remember when Target opened up in my college town and it was immediately my first choice for getting stuff. If they didn't have it, then I either waited a week in hopes that it might show up, or I caved and went across the way to the old Wal-Mart where they would have it but a cheaper/worser version.

So the Omega AD is like the Wal-Mart of luxury watch ADs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT has a dental problem today... Crown problem unlike me essentially perfect teeth until the first...
> 
> Anyway didn't get to Rolex AD but for fun walked into omega ad... Pretty much anything you might want there


There's an Omega Boutique at NorthPark Mall in Dallas where I've bought a couple of accessories (spring bars, bracelet screws, etc.) but never an Omega at full retail as they don't discount. However any Omega I could possibly want is available at MSRP. The one and only Omega I own I bought from Rob at a decent discount. Wearing it today in fact.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember when Target opened up in my college town and it was immediately my first choice for getting stuff. If they didn't have it, then I either waited a week in hopes that it might show up, or I caved and went across the way to the old Wal-Mart where they would have it but a cheaper/worser version.
> 
> So the Omega AD is like the Wal-Mart of luxury watch ADs.


Course any Tag you wanted also


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT has a dental problem today... Crown problem unlike me essentially perfect teeth until the first...
> 
> Anyway didn't get to Rolex AD but for fun walked into omega ad... Pretty much anything you might want there


Did that include the new Snoopy?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Maybe. Will be in and out occasionally...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> It really is and also the reason many like myself just stay far away from BMW. If they deprecate so rapidly and start breaking in only a few years time, how are they revered as great machines? Or are many people marketing suckers?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've never had a major (maybe even minor) problem with a BMW. I think the oldest I've ever driven/kept was about 6 years though. Love 'em!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Old school charm.
Don't have any, but love the look of a classic chrono...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

You never disappoint!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

She's a keeper...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I always thought they were more money...not bad. I could buy my wife one of those and she'd never complain. Wonder why I bother with the Mercedes. LOL This plus a watch much smarter!!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

It's been a quick minute since I've posted. Hope all is well with OoO bros!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Been reading the Tudor thread about ETA and Sellita?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yes


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Humbled to be quoted by you '59...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mav said:


> It's been a quick minute since I've posted. Hope all is well with OoO bros!


Whats up...trying to figure out HOW you took that photo! LOL


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm OK Al.

I disappear for a while and you now have a strap manufacturing facility?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> ..depreciation makes swapping Bimmers every 60,000 K's an expensive proposition...


Especially in Australia when one loses half the MSRP in three years. More, if it's a higher end car.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> This is part of the argument in favor of leasing BMWs, isn't it, instead of owning them outright?


Correct. That's why I package car ownership in such a way that I don't lose when I swap the cars. Trade in the old one for a new one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Sweet! I think that really will look nice on that watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Don't have to think. I know it will look good. It already looks good sitting on the table.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OmegaGateway said:


> Did that include the new Snoopy?


No I can't say that... I did not see the bond ti watch either. But I did not linger long. If I was to buy another omega I would buy from Rob. Course Mrs BT has said no mas.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Correct. That's why I package car ownership in such a way that I don't lose when I swap the cars. Trade in the old one for a new one.


We might get to that point someday. It's nice that we have no car payments whatsoever right now, so that's extra money we can put away. But later on, starting another car loan is something we'd always have to brace ourselves for. Only within the last few years have I started to understand the positive spin of leasing -- turning a car into a fixed expense like it's a utility.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> It's been a quick minute since I've posted. Hope all is well with OoO bros!


Was worried about you. Hope all is well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Correct. That's why I package car ownership in such a way that I don't lose when I swap the cars. Trade in the old one for a new one.


Just passed 150000 miles on my Ford. I wasted too much back when. I drive them til they die now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Whats up...trying to figure out HOW you took that photo! LOL


Dunno but we meaning jman need more pics of that 1. Wonder if it's become the 1.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> It really is and also the reason many like myself just stay far away from BMW. If they deprecate so rapidly and start breaking in only a few years time, how are they revered as great machines? Or are many people marketing suckers?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think you may have misunderstood the mentality of German car ownership. Most of the cars are built for a short life cycle so, 4 to 5 years max and you're supposed to upgrade to a new model. Not just BMW, but also applies to Audi, Mercedes, VW, Opel.

These cars are not intended to be operated for decades although people expect it to. I don't know why people feel a maintenance item is a sign of the car breaking apart. Many African friends here in Perth swear by Mercedes because they say it is the most reliable car in Africa and everyone wants one. I am told many old ones are still running on African roads. Toyota is another brand which is very sought after and one that will get a car owner car-jacked. Especially amid one owns a Land Cruiser or Hilux.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Indeed, I remember a guy I knew had a Chrysler cruiser and it kept stopping turning corners on the Stuart Highway. On at least 3 occasions we had to push it for him ro start it.


Wow!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you may have misunderstood the mentality of German car ownership. Most of the cars are built for a short life cycle so, 4 to 5 years max and you're supposed to upgrade to a new model. Not just BMW, but also applies to Audi, Mercedes, VW, Opel.
> 
> These cars are not intended to be operated for decades although people expect it to. I don't know why people feel a maintenance item is a sign of the car breaking apart. Many African friends here in Perth swear by Mercedes because they say it is the most reliable car in Africa and everyone wants one. I am told many old ones are still running on African roads. Toyota is another brand which is very sought after and one that will get a car owner car-jacked. Especially amid one owns a Land Cruiser or Hilux.


So Big Al was right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I've never had a major (maybe even minor) problem with a BMW. I think the oldest I've ever driven/kept was about 6 years though. Love 'em!


That was my response to Big AL. One doesn't keep a BMW longer than 5 years. LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Just passed 150000 miles on my Ford. I wasted too much back when. I drive them til they die now.


Gf

Mrs BT's just turned 20 years old with 120000 miles.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> We might get to that point someday. It's nice that we have no car payments whatsoever right now, so that's extra money we can put away. But later on, starting another car loan is something we'd always have to brace ourselves for. Only within the last few years have I started to understand the positive spin of leasing -- turning a car into a fixed expense like it's a utility.


No car payments is the way to go.
A person I consider to be very wise told me that car payments are the number one reason why Americans dont build wealth. 
Of course for some the reason why is due to watches. 🤦‍♂️ Just wait until its time to service them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Just passed 150000 miles on my Ford. I wasted too much back when. I drive them til they die now.


I will eventually get to that stage. It's like my folks. They bought a modest and reliable car after retirement and had it for nearly twenty years. Of course, I am the driver these days. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> So Big Al was right?


Not wholly because one is meant to maintain it and replace parts. Parts sales is how car companies make money. If one can afford a semi- expensive German marque, one should be able to afford the upkeep.

Like the story I told yesterday where someone on my car forum was complaining that his high performance sports car needed a new transmission. That's because he thrashed the car and did not service it as per recommended and now he is saying the car is rubbish.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Dunno but we meaning jman need more pics of that 1. Wonder if it's become the 1.


OH he's buying...well he's buying something! He had that Fire Sale. Someone really outta buy his blue bb58...so we can live vicariously thru @jmanlay. He isn't even marking it up. Its more like a freaking public service he's doing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bro @AL9C1 ; the strap came in!
> 
> Will install a bit later. Super excited!


That is gonna be sweet!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not wholly because one is meant to maintain it and replace parts. Parts sales is how car companies make money. If one can afford a semi- expensive German marque, one should be able to afford the upkeep.
> 
> Like the story I told yesterday where someone on my car forum was complaining that his high performance sports car needed a new transmission. That's because he thrashed the car and did not service it as per recommended and now he is saying the car is rubbish.


I meant the sucker for marketing part lmao


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Mrs BT's just turned 20 years old with 120000 miles.


Ford makes good cars but unfortunately the locals have fallen out of love with them due to them closing the local factory.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

OmegaGateway said:


> No car payments is the way to go.
> A person I consider to be very wise told me that car payments are the number one reason why Americans dont build wealth.
> Of course for some the reason why is due to watches.  Just wait until its time to service them.


Lease repayments on American cars are $300 a month whereas it's $1,000 a month in Australia


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not wholly because one is meant to maintain it and replace parts. Parts sales is how car companies make money. If one can afford a semi- expensive German marque, one should be able to afford the upkeep.
> 
> Like the story I told yesterday where someone on my car forum was complaining that his high performance sports car needed a new transmission. That's because he thrashed the car and did not service it as per recommended and now he is saying the car is rubbish.


I have a good friend that has one of the "expensive" Porsches...and he whines like a little girl about his tires...and how they only last less than10k miles or whatever and they are so expensive. I'd like to choke him...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ford makes good cars but unfortunately the locals have fallen out of love with them due to them closing the local factory.


Course hers is a Honda.
Mine is only 7 years old
. Too much driving early on.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lease repayments on American cars are $300 a month whereas it's $1,000 a month in Australia


Lease repayment is a lease?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I have a good friend that has one of the "expensive" Porsches...and he whines like a little girl about his tires...and how they only last less than10k miles or whatever and they are so expensive. I'd like to choke him...
> View attachment 15598828


Sad I usually get 60000 miles on a set. 
You know if anyone really cared about the environment....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I meant the sucker for marketing part lmao


Don't know as I can't speak for others but in my defence, I have tried nearly every car on sale here and concluded that German cars perform well in noise, vibration and handling - sharp & responsive.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Sad I usually get 60000 miles on a set.
> You know if anyone really cared about the environment....


They are so soft I don't think there is much left to put in the landfill.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't know as I can't speak for others but in my defence, I have tried nearly every car on sale here and concluded that German cars perform well in noise, vibration and handling - sharp & responsive.


That's how I got there. I've posted this before on WUS in some other car post. I was a Ford F-150 J/O...every couple years new one, nicer one, bigger one but not obnoxious. Then I started traveling to Germany for work and started renting BMW's. Never looked back.

I can't imagine driving a floating coach down the road ever again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I have a good friend that has one of the "expensive" Porsches...and he whines like a little girl about his tires...and how they only last less than10k miles or whatever and they are so expensive. I'd like to choke him...
> View attachment 15598828


I have a Ford Focus and the brake pads wear out every 10,000km. I had to replace them twice a year and that is not a Porsche. It boils down to the design and what they intended it to be. Durable and long wearing brakes means poor braking performance.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Course hers is a Honda.
> Mine is only 7 years old
> . Too much driving early on.


You have a Ford Endura now, no? I sat in one and was impressed by the build quality.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> That's how I got there. I've posted this before on WUS in some other car post. I was a Ford F-150 J/O...every couple years new one, nicer one, bigger one but not obnoxious. Then I started traveling to Germany for work and started renting BMW's. Never looked back.
> 
> I can't imagine driving a floating coach down the road ever again.


Bet I had a BMW before you were born.. My disciple...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

59 is the lume pip on your SD aligned properly. This poor guy has had issues with a few of his Rolexes






LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Lease repayment is a lease?


Yes, that is true. I was pointing out the price difference because it's lower in America compared to here. A larger part of one's disposable income goes towards a lease is what I was trying to point out


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I don't like to upgrade so often. I've had three cars in the last 30+ years (two Subarus and a Honda). The Honda was kind of dud, too. It ate three transmissions in the eight years I had it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I have a history of doing a lot of k's and being pretty hard on my cars and don't baby them.
> 
> As a result, I learnt to always over-service, use only top grade synthetic oils, and never skimp on brakes, tyres or preventative maintenance.


I'd take the former by someone who does the latter rather than that low km car that's been neglected


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Bet I had a BMW before you were born.. My disciple...


Makes sense...gotta do something with your time...well before there was time.









What Was God Doing Before Creation?


One reason people give for rejecting a young universe is that they think it somehow limits God. After all, what was He doing all that time before creation?




answersingenesis.org


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


>


I didn't like that movie but that scene when they rip out that RB25 from the S15 and put it in the Mustang; that's pure nerd


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> That's how I got there. I've posted this before on WUS in some other car post. I was a Ford F-150 J/O...every couple years new one, nicer one, bigger one but not obnoxious. Then I started traveling to Germany for work and started renting BMW's. Never looked back.
> 
> I can't imagine driving a floating coach down the road ever again.


See? One needs to ride in a good German car to appreciate the difference or else we'll all be talking out of our behinds. One needs to go test drive every single car out there before coming to a conclusion.

Having said that, I still have the office Ute (truck as you call it) in the driveway. For the days I need to drop by for site inspections.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Or you are keeping those BMW's too long!


3 years or 100,000km whichever comes first


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Bet I had a BMW before you were born.. My disciple...


LOL. It depends on how old Mickey is


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The friend of mine with the glioblastoma -- won't make it till midweek, I think. His sister posted on his FB account that they'd moved him to his brother's house a little while ago where he'd be comfortable, and the latest is that he's no longer eating or drinking. Glad I got to see him last year.


Sorry to hear.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't like to upgrade so often. I've had three cars in the last 30+ years (two Subarus and a Honda). The Honda was kind of dud, too. It ate three transmissions in the eight years I had it.


Was your Honda from the UK, Thailand or Japan factory?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bro @AL9C1 ; the strap came in!
> 
> Will install a bit later. Super excited!


love the new strap


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You have a Ford Endura now, no? I sat in one and was impressed by the build quality.


Edge... Suv... The ceo at that time came from aircraft company... Who knows these days... Maybe I was lucky.. I got business discount so employee price.. Still can.. One of the problems now to get a v6 you have to go up in $.. 
I'm not trying to convince anyone on anything automotive because I no longer care much about them. 
But if I had to buy 1 tomorrow would either be edge, Honda pilot or passport. V6 and ability to stop that crap about cutting off when stopped. 
Mrs BT always keeps enough money in her checking acct to buy me a car when needed so I can't exceed that.

But I promise there won't ever be a GM or Chrysler in the garage.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Was your Honda from the UK, Thailand or Japan factory?


You didn't ask but Mrs BT from Ohio plant.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> It really is and also the reason many like myself just stay far away from BMW. If they deprecate so rapidly and start breaking in only a few years time, how are they revered as great machines? Or are many people marketing suckers?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


History; they were great cars until the early 2000s. I spent a long time lusting after an M series car but have zero interest in anything released in the last 10 years


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 3 years or 100,000km whichever comes first


LOL. Buy a Kia Stinger. 7 years unlimited warranty 

Say, I am surprised that I don't see a lot of Kia Stingers around.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. It depends on how old Mickey is


1967


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Buy a Kia Stinger. 7 years unlimited warranty
> 
> Say, I am surprised that I don't see a lot of Kia Stingers around.


I don't trust someone promising longer warranties... Lol like Rolex 5 years.. Makes them sound needy. 
Any milage limit on that 7 years?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you may have misunderstood the mentality of German car ownership. Most of the cars are built for a short life cycle so, 4 to 5 years max and you're supposed to upgrade to a new model. Not just BMW, but also applies to Audi, Mercedes, VW, Opel.
> 
> These cars are not intended to be operated for decades although people expect it to. I don't know why people feel a maintenance item is a sign of the car breaking apart. Many African friends here in Perth swear by Mercedes because they say it is the most reliable car in Africa and everyone wants one. I am told many old ones are still running on African roads. Toyota is another brand which is very sought after and one that will get a car owner car-jacked. Especially amid one owns a Land Cruiser or Hilux.


Both BMW and Mercedes were built to last an eternity until the 90s


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Who got us in this car loop?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Edge... Suv... The ceo at that time came from aircraft company... Who knows these days... Maybe I was lucky.. I got business discount so employee price.. Still can.. One of the problems now to get a v6 you have to go up in $..
> I'm not trying to convince anyone on anything automotive because I no longer care much about them.
> But if I had to buy 1 tomorrow would either be edge, Honda pilot or passport. V6 and ability to stop that crap about cutting off when stopped.
> Mrs BT always keeps enough money in her checking acct to buy me a car when needed so I can't exceed that.
> ...


Yes, the Edge. The same car is called the Endura here. I think it has something to do with Toyota owning the rights to the nameplate Edge here in Australia.

Yeah, it's a nice ride


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Both BMW and Mercedes were built to last an eternity until the 90s


It's conceivable my next could be my last... So when time comes I need to choose carefully... Course we will all have free electric cars soon.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have a Ford Focus and the brake pads wear out every 10,000km. I had to replace them twice a year and that is not a Porsche. It boils down to the design and what they intended it to be. Durable and long wearing brakes means poor braking performance.


As a general yrule, European cars tend to chew through brakes quicker than others (which is why the Focus does that)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> As a general yrule, European cars tend to chew through brakes quicker than others (which is why the Focus does that)


I thought Ford was American?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You didn't ask but Mrs BT from Ohio plant.


We don't hear much about cars from US here. Yes, I forgot that they assembled them locally for the market there. Ours come from UK, Thailand or Japan. The Japanese ones seem to have better fit and finish and the UK ones are the worst.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Buy a Kia Stinger. 7 years unlimited warranty
> 
> Say, I am surprised that I don't see a lot of Kia Stingers around.


They're a good value car but god they're ugly and sound really boring (that being said I've never driven one). I saw one in Orange the other day. HIDEOUS is a polite way to describe it


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm OK Al.
> 
> I disappear for a while and you now have a strap manufacturing facility?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Well the facility is limited to maybe 2 or 3 a week but yeah it's kinda like that. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I don't trust someone promising longer warranties... Lol like Rolex 5 years.. Makes them sound needy.
> Any milage limit on that 7 years?


Nah unlimited mileage. Hyundai does the same.

Actually a lot of manufactures in Australia do unlimited kilometre warranties


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We don't hear much about cars from US here. Yes, I forgot that they assembled them locally for the market there. Ours come from UK, Thailand or Japan. The Japanese ones seem to have better fit and finish and the UK ones are the worst.


Makes sense somehow.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I thought Ford was American?


They are but the Focus is European designed (and built too I think)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We don't hear much about cars from US here. Yes, I forgot that they assembled them locally for the market there. Ours come from UK, Thailand or Japan. The Japanese ones seem to have better fit and finish and the *UK ones are the worst*.


LOL that last bit is not at all surprising


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> They are but the Focus is European designed (and built too I think)


Have them here too so not sure on that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I don't trust someone promising longer warranties... Lol like Rolex 5 years.. Makes them sound needy.
> Any milage limit on that 7 years?


Unlimited I think. Most of the car manufacturers now have a lot of data about cars coming in for warranty work and service. Enough to give them the confidence to provide 7 or 10 year warranty if the owner will service the car according to the manufacturer recommended schedule. So that's where they catch the owner. They'll replace the parts at every opportunity so that it is always in tip top shape. I see long warranty as a gimmick to continue to fleece off a car owner.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> As a general yrule, European cars tend to chew through brakes quicker than others (which is why the Focus does that)


There was a class action on the brakes back the


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I thought Ford was American?


Ours come from Ford UK


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Supper


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ours come from Ford UK


Can't like that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Have them here too so not sure on that.


The American Ford Focus is built in Mexico and the early models had a different design.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> They're a good value car but god they're ugly and sound really boring (that being said I've never driven one). I saw one in Orange the other day. HIDEOUS is a polite way to describe it


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL that last bit is not at all surprising


Think Leyland, Morris, etc...

The joke about Friday cars...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Supper
> View attachment 15598913


Yum.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From Mrs. BSF.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

What's a kilometer?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> What's a kilometer?


It's a measurement of distance but that's not important now.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's a measurement of distance but that's not important now.


Oh like a 2 liter?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Mrs. BSF.
> 
> View attachment 15598921


Ok you might be in BIG Trouble BSF..."gender and society writer from the WP"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

To celebrate B5's return (however temporary)...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> To celebrate B5's return (however temporary)...
> 
> View attachment 15598927
> 
> ...


OH man...Monica Hesse is going to crucify you! We'll protect you though....here is her latest article. 











https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/masks-restaurant-harassment-pandemic/2020/12/09/d8100674-397b-11eb-9276-ae0ca72729be_story.html?utm_campaign=wp_main&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&fbclid=IwAR0-G6Cpb6AW8X3jpHAw6b5QtFzY8fpjv03Wn5b9RAPEN7oUy6MxsAwQuZo


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Mrs. BSF.
> 
> View attachment 15598921


She looks very young


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> What's a kilometer?


The measure of distance that the rest of the world uses?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Oh like a 2 liter?


LOL. Do you guys still quote engine capacity in cubic inches?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Do you guys still quote engine capacity in cubic inches?


we even use inches for other things


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She looks very young


I "don't think" that's his wife...if so I need to do some back peddling and deletin'


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Was your Honda from the UK, Thailand or Japan factory?


I don't know for sure, but most likely Marysville, Ohio, based on the year and model.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> OH man...Monica Hesse is going to crucify you! We'll protect you though....here is her latest article.
> View attachment 15598948
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it was an interesting article. So, I never realised how important tipping is to American society because here in Australia we don't tip people. Everyone gets a fair wage and they do their jobs. If I checked into a hotel and the bell boy stretches out his hand, you shake it, no? LOL. Not funny. Because after my first trip to America did I realise how poorly paid hospitality staff are that I should have left huge tips for the people who go out of their way to "serve" a customer. That trip left me with a guilty conscience. Yeah, I felt bad that I didn't tip the hotel worker, waiter or Uber driver.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Ok you might be in BIG Trouble BSF..."gender and society writer from the WP"
> 
> View attachment 15598928


Never heard of her. Lemme know when she pushes for gender equality among NFL players...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually, it was an interesting article. So, I never realised how important tipping is to American society because here in Australia we don't tip people. Everyone gets a fair wage and they do their jobs. If I checked into a hotel and the bell boy stretches out his hand, you shake it, no? LOL. Not funny. Because after my first trip to America did I realise how poorly paid hospitality staff are that I should have left huge tips for the people who go out of their way to "serve" a customer. That trip left me with a guilty conscience. Yeah, I felt bad that I didn't tip the hotel worker, waiter or Uber driver.


They probably just figured you were an Aussie. So how is a fair wage determined?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually, it was an interesting article. So, I never realised how important tipping is to American society because here in Australia we don't tip people. Everyone gets a fair wage and they do their jobs. If I checked into a hotel and the bell boy stretches out his hand, you shake it, no? LOL. Not funny. Because after my first trip to America did I realise how poorly paid hospitality staff are that I should have left huge tips for the people who go out of their way to "serve" a customer. That trip left me with a guilty conscience. Yeah, I felt bad that I didn't tip the hotel worker, waiter or Uber driver.


When some of us guys went out, we tipped cute waitresses well not because we thought they were cute (what, "reward" them for their genetics?), but to try to make up for us acting like idiots around them.

Probably would've been best for us to not act like idiots in the first place, though.

Oh, and try delivering pizzas - in your own car - on minimum wage... (5 bucks an hour-ish)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't know for sure, but most likely Marysville, Ohio, based on the year and model.


Godfrey.

That plant was only in its third year of operation when my Accord rolled off the line. Besides eating transmissions, it had those damn popup headlights that had to be rewired every six months.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Monica, go pound salt!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> we even use inches for other things


Centimetres are better because it sounds longer.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually, it was an interesting article. So, I never realised how important tipping is to American society because here in Australia we don't tip people. Everyone gets a fair wage and they do their jobs. If I checked into a hotel and the bell boy stretches out his hand, you shake it, no? LOL. Not funny. Because after my first trip to America did I realise how poorly paid hospitality staff are that I should have left huge tips for the people who go out of their way to "serve" a customer. That trip left me with a guilty conscience. Yeah, I felt bad that I didn't tip the hotel worker, waiter or Uber driver.


I lived in Florida when I went to high school so hotel, restaurant etc were all the jobs as kids. We knew that if we heard an "Accent" we weren't getting tipped! LOL. I think now anyone who says they didn't know is just cheap or a liar. LOL Or maybe just maybe from one of the un-contacted Tribes of the Amazon.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd take the former by someone who does the latter rather than that low km car that's been neglected


I wanted to buy my uncle's S2K but MrsBS shut me down. I said, "He's smart, he knows about the mechanics of a car and I can trust that he's kept it in good shape." Nope, she said, it's used. Oh well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't know for sure, but most likely Marysville, Ohio, based on the year and model.


There's a manufacturer name plate on the side door or under the hood.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Monica, go pound salt!
> 
> View attachment 15599033












Clearly we resolved that...Monica is not BSF's wife.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> I lived in Florida when I went to high school so hotel, restaurant etc were all the jobs as kids. We knew that if we heard an "Accent" we weren't getting tipped! LOL. I think now anyone who says they didn't know is just cheap or a liar. LOL Or maybe just maybe from one of the un-contacted Tribes of the Amazon.


I've tried to tip in Germany and the only thing that kept them from punching me out of the shop was my excuse that I'm a dumb American.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Was your Honda from the UK, Thailand or Japan factory?


My last two from from the UK (same plant, in fact, in Swindon).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> It's been a quick minute since I've posted. Hope all is well with OoO bros!


Still a great watch. Wonder what MrsBS would say if I drag her into the VC shop next time we're in NYC.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I've tried to tip in Germany and the only thing that kept them from punching me out of the shop was my excuse that I'm a dumb American.


TRUE STORY...me too but it was in Ireland around 1991. LOL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> It's been a quick minute since I've posted. Hope all is well with OoO bros!


To me that VC Overseas is the McLaren equivalent of high end sports watches. Thinking JMAN will also concur with my assessment.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> To me that VC Overseas is the McLaren equivalent of high end sports watches. Thinking JMAN will also concur with my assessment.


What color do they call that exactly?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> They probably just figured you were an Aussie. So how is a fair wage determined?


LOL. Never carry the bags of a hotel guest with the flying Kangaroo.

Fair wage in Australia is determined by age, industry and job function. As a guide, most teenagers - 14 or 15 year olds working as a waiter would receive at least $18 as a minimum wage for an hour. Goes up to $25 per hour for an adult. Median wage in this country is about $58k per year.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Dunno but we meaning jman need more pics of that 1. Wonder if it's become the 1.


I sure hope it will be the one and ONLY one


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Especially in Australia when one loses half the MSRP in three years. More, if it's a higher end car.


Many, many moons ago I bought a brand new 1974 BMW 2002 that I kept for three years. No problems except for 3-4 carburetor overhauls and a complete engine overhaul at 20,000 miles. Two happiest days of my life, the day I bought it and the day I traded it in for a 1977 Ford for much needed reliable transportation.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's a manufacturer name plate on the side door or under the hood.


That opportunity is fortunately gone, as the vehicle in question was scrapped in '97, about six years later than it deserved.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Many, many moons ago I bought a brand new 1974 BMW 2002 that I kept for three years. No problems ...


Cool!  


> ...except for 3-4 carburetor overhauls and a complete engine overhaul at 20,000 miles. Two happiest days of my life, the day I bought it and the day I traded it in for a 1977 Ford for much needed reliable transportation.


Well that took a turn...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> I sure hope it will be the one and ONLY one


NOPE. The way we talked about the Overseas Chronograph...you're already not satisfied. 
Even I love this one.

*







*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> What color do they call that exactly?


blue?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I lived in Florida when I went to high school so hotel, restaurant etc were all the jobs as kids. We knew that if we heard an "Accent" we weren't getting tipped! LOL. I think now anyone who says they didn't know is just cheap or a liar. LOL Or maybe just maybe from one of the un-contacted Tribes of the Amazon.


Not Aussies. We're not used to it. It did slip my mind when I went there for a conference and everything was paid for save for the odd nights going out for dinner.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> I have a good friend that has one of the "expensive" Porsches...and he whines like a little girl about his tires...and how they only last less than10k miles or whatever and they are so expensive. I'd like to choke him...
> View attachment 15598828


My son not complaining but just recently told me tires don't last too long on his ride either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Never carry the bags of a hotel guest with the flying Kangaroo.
> 
> Fair wage in Australia is determined by age, industry and job function. As a guide, most teenagers - 14 or 15 year olds working as a waiter would receive at least $18 as a minimum wage for an hour. Goes up to $25 per hour for an adult. Median wage in this country is about $58k per year.


don't see what age has to do with it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Sad I usually get 60000 miles on a set.
> You know if anyone really cared about the environment....


Mostly lip service. Except Greta.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My last two from from the UK (same plant, in fact, in Swindon).


That's because you got a hatchback. I know that they make all the Type R there but surprised that hatch backs are made there too.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> blue?


oic. I figured they'd give it a fancier name....

*lilac*.
mauve.
periwinkle.
plum.
*violet*.
amaranthine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Many, many moons ago I bought a brand new 1974 BMW 2002 that I kept for three years. No problems except for 3-4 carburetor overhauls and a complete engine overhaul at 20,000 miles. Two happiest days of my life, the day I bought it and the day I traded it in for a 1977 Ford for much needed reliable transportation.


LOL. High performance car needs tender loving care.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> My son not complaining but just recently told me tires don't last too long on his ride either.


I bet...but they do stick to the road for him!!!

If I'm lucky I'll get maybe 15-20k on my lowly Michelins but I'm good with that.
I love these tires a lot...nothing like tires you can trust.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> I sure hope it will be the one and ONLY one


Famous last words.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> I bet...but they do stick to the road for him!!!
> 
> If I'm lucky I'll get maybe 15-20k on my lowly Michelins but I'm good with that.
> I love these tires a lot...nothing like tires you can trust.
> ...


Quite possibly my dumbest tire purchase. Them suckers were fast, though:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. High performance car needs tender loving care.


So does Jenna.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Quite possibly my dumbest tire purchase. Them suckers were fast, though:
> 
> View attachment 15599089


In my mind now...this is you.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Why do I know there are 14 million hackers trying to break the code into these things....

















The Nearly Invisible Smart Home Gym | MIRROR


The Future of Fitness is Here. When off, it’s an elegantly designed full-length Mirror. When on, see yourself, your classmates and your instructors in a sleek display.




www.mirror.co


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> don't see what age has to do with it


The believe is that an older person may need more to cover family expenses. Hence minimum wage goes up in tandem as a person grows older.

It's a double edged sword because it disincentivizes employers from employing older people. There's law around discriminating older workers but that law itself is hard to enforce.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Mostly lip service. Except Greta.


She still flew right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The believe is that an older person may need more to cover family expenses. Hence minimum wage goes up in tandem as a person grows older.
> 
> It's a double edged sword because it disincentivizes employers from employing older people. There's law around discriminating older workers but that law itself is hard to enforce.


we just import illegals ...

ok just kidding... don't go off


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She still flew right?


No don't think so...she rowed across the Atlantic


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Quite possibly my dumbest tire purchase. Them suckers were fast, though:
> 
> View attachment 15599089


Falken? Good tyres


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mickey® said:


> Whats up...trying to figure out HOW you took that photo! LOL


Camera angles! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Was worried about you. Hope all is well.


I'm good BT - just been super busy with work stuff. After this week, things will get back to a normal pace.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not Aussies. We're not used to it. It did slip my mind when I went there for a conference and everything was paid for save for the odd nights going out for dinner.


Yep - never mind not being used to tipping the bigger question is how much to tip as well for us. From what I understand 15-20% is the expected amount in the US (well NYC anyway)??

I know plenty of Australians who've copped an earful in the US because they've tipped 10% and got a "WTF is this" from the wait staff.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The believe is that an older person may need more to cover family expenses. Hence minimum wage goes up in tandem as a person grows older.
> 
> It's a double edged sword because it disincentivizes employers from employing older people. There's law around discriminating older workers but that law itself is hard to enforce.


That makes sense...here the debate about min wage is a tough one. Part-time jobs "at McDonalds" were never meant for people to "raise a family on" but that is what it has become. Unfortunately all a higher min wage will do in the US is make people employee less workers....especially small business.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Quite possibly my dumbest tire purchase. Them suckers were fast, though:
> 
> View attachment 15599089


Someone needs some more negative camber ;-)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you may have misunderstood the mentality of German car ownership. Most of the cars are built for a short life cycle so, 4 to 5 years max and you're supposed to upgrade to a new model. Not just BMW, but also applies to Audi, Mercedes, VW, Opel.
> 
> These cars are not intended to be operated for decades although people expect it to. I don't know why people feel a maintenance item is a sign of the car breaking apart. Many African friends here in Perth swear by Mercedes because they say it is the most reliable car in Africa and everyone wants one. I am told many old ones are still running on African roads. Toyota is another brand which is very sought after and one that will get a car owner car-jacked. Especially amid one owns a Land Cruiser or Hilux.


This. Or in the case of all modern BMW's, Mercedes' and Audi's, they are built to last exactly 36 months or until they leases expire. HAHA


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> No don't think so...she rowed across the Atlantic


She must have a lot of strength to row across the Atlantic


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I thought your auto-correct changed the j...


jungs?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> blue?


Purple ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Still a great watch. Wonder what MrsBS would say if I drag her into the VC shop next time we're in NYC.


Only one way to find out...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She must have a lot of strength to row across the Atlantic


She was powered by her outrage.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Quite possibly my dumbest tire purchase. Them suckers were fast, though:
> 
> View attachment 15599089


Perfect for snow


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I wanted to buy my uncle's S2K but MrsBS shut me down. I said, "He's smart, he knows about the mechanics of a car and I can trust that he's kept it in good shape." Nope, she said, it's used. Oh well.


:-(

The only reason I own my Skyline is because a friend of mine owned it before I did. The car was rough cosmetically when I got it but mechanically it was fine so I was happy with that (and at the time it was only to be used as a track car). Sadly after a few months that dam car got under my skin and now I can't part with it


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> To me that VC Overseas is the McLaren equivalent of high end sports watches. Thinking JMAN will also concur with my assessment.


I concur!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yep - never mind not being used to tipping the bigger question is how much to tip as well for us. From what I understand 15-20% is the expected amount in the US (well NYC anyway)??
> 
> I know plenty of Australians who've copped an earful in the US because they've tipped 10% and got a "WTF is this" from the wait staff.


LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mickey® said:


> What color do they call that exactly?


Not sure if they have a fancy marketing name for the color other than just "blue".


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yep - never mind not being used to tipping the bigger question is how much to tip as well for us. From what I understand 15-20% is the expected amount in the US (well NYC anyway)??
> 
> I know plenty of Australians who've copped an earful in the US because they've tipped 10% and got a "WTF is this" from the wait staff.


well in the more rural areas like the South was 10% was fine. But in more urban areas more in the 15% to 20% range. But in this suck egg year, we have done some crazy stuff depending... not always but we've felt like sometimes unfair to server types who have to go physically to work for money while for example school teachers whine and complain (not including my daughter in law who wants to work at school). So we have done things 
we also swore with this defund the police crap that when able to pay for LE meals anonymous we would do so. Has been less than a $1000 so not too big a deal but satisfying.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Purple ?


Honestly I wasn't sure it was blue...could be some rare purple model only 11 made for all I know. Although I want that OverSeas Chronograph now - damnit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She must have a lot of strength to row across the Atlantic


OK she had a sail and a lot of hot air.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> That makes sense...here the debate about min wage is a tough one. Part-time jobs "at McDonalds" were never meant for people to "raise a family on" but that is what it has become. Unfortunately all a higher min wage will do in the US is make people employee less workers....especially small business.


Yeah, unfortunately unions here are very strong.

Just as a matter of comparison, how much is a McDonalds Big Mac meal in the US?

This is ours. AU$12.45 (or US$9.40)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Never carry the bags of a hotel guest with the flying Kangaroo.
> 
> Fair wage in Australia is determined by age, industry and job function. As a guide, most teenagers - 14 or 15 year olds working as a waiter would receive at least $18 as a minimum wage for an hour. Goes up to $25 per hour for an adult. Median wage in this country is about $58k per year.


and you have good maternity/paternity benefits. If I remember what my brother said, they were practically on paid leave for a year per child born.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, unfortunately unions here are very strong.
> 
> Just as a matter of comparison, how much is a McDonalds Big Mac meal in the US?
> 
> ...


Are we talking the buy one and get 2nd for a $1?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Purple ?


what's the difference between purple and violet? Other than the spelling and pronunciation.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK she had a sail and a lot of hot air.


LOL










A lot of hot air.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> To me that VC Overseas is the McLaren equivalent of high end sports watches. Thinking JMAN will also concur with my assessment.


Not sure , never been in a McLaren I am not ahem PF w at least three McLaren doors


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She still flew right?


I will say nothing more on the subject of "climate change."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, unfortunately unions here are very strong.
> 
> Just as a matter of comparison, how much is a McDonalds Big Mac meal in the US?
> 
> ...


is there still a Big Mac Index?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> is there still a Big Mac Index?


godfrey









The Big Mac index


Our interactive currency comparison tool




www.economist.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, unfortunately unions here are very strong.
> 
> Just as a matter of comparison, how much is a McDonalds Big Mac meal in the US?
> 
> ...


looks like $5.99


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Not sure , never been in a McLaren I am not ahem PF w at least three McLaren doors


True but you've seen pictures of PF's McLaren.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> True but you've seen pictures of PF's McLaren.


so Jman doesn't need the VC just pictures of it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> and you have good maternity/paternity benefits. If I remember what my brother said, they were practically on paid leave for a year per child born.


Yeah, that too and we've got one of the best universal healthcare system in the world.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I leave for less than one hour and another 100 posts. And when I post it adds to the problem.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I leave for less than one hour and another 100 posts. And when I post it adds to the problem.


There's a problem?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> so Jman doesn't need the VC just pictures of it?


No he needs to buy the VC as soon as possible and buy PF's McLaren when PF tires of it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> True but you've seen pictures of PF's McLaren.


Yeah that is a no. I have seen a picture of something that i could take myself in any dealership if we had one selling McLaren . A front fender, a rear headlight , not gonna do it for me .


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> There's a problem?


Not if I stay tuned to OoO 24/7.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Not if I stay tuned to OoO 24/7.


it's not hard... easy compared to our previous lives...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah that is a no. I have seen a picture of something that i could take myself in any dealership if we had one selling McLaren . A front fender, a rear headlight , not gonna do it for me .


But a McLaren would be a really neat toy to play with.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> But a McLaren would be a really neat toy to play with.


Sure if I actually owned one ....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Not sure , never been in a McLaren I am not ahem PF w at least three McLaren doors


I use to tell my son I owned the Yankees but he realized we just had some game used Autographed Jeter stuff.  oh and game used second base ...Wonder if I can get a 1/4 of a OP41 if I sell this stuff...LOL










































Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, unfortunately unions here are very strong.
> 
> Just as a matter of comparison, how much is a McDonalds Big Mac meal in the US?
> 
> ...


Someone has the app I see


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> and you have good maternity/paternity benefits. If I remember what my brother said, they were practically on paid leave for a year per child born.


Yep, pretty much (although it depends on your employer) and a large chunk of that leave isn't at full pay though


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Who was playing 2B that day? Knoblauch? Soriano? Cano?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> True but you've seen pictures of PF's McLaren.


Technically JMan is correct as we've only seen parts of the car, not the full thing


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> so Jman doesn't need the VC just pictures of it?


That's how social media works. You don't need to own anything just post a pic of it like it's yours and you get likes


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I leave for less than one hour and another 100 posts. And when I post it adds to the problem.


Yeah sorry I've come back


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, that too and we've got one of the best universal healthcare system in the world.


Generally speaking, Australia is a great place to be when something goes wrong


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I use to tell my son I owned the Yankees but he realized we just had some game used Autographed Jeter stuff.  oh and game used second base ...Wonder if I can get a 1/4 of a OP41 if I sell this stuff...LOL


You have autographed stuff of Derek Jetter getting to second base? Ewwwww


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's how social media works. You don't need to own anything just post a pic of it like it's yours and you get likes


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


Nice Panamera Jman!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Sure if I actually owned one ....


And you think I'm in any danger of owning a McLaren?  if I were younger I might actually buy a VC Overseas though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> And you think I'm in any danger of owning a McLaren?  if I were younger I might actually buy a VC Overseas though.


First dehoard then go...you have plenty of time


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You have autographed stuff of Derek Jetter getting to second base? Ewwwww


so should be six degrees of separation with derek jeter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Technically JMan is correct as we've only seen parts of the car, not the full thing











This is PF's latest McLaren he currently has on order.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> so should be six degrees of separation with derek jeter


And 1 degree of STD

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> First dehoard then go...you have plenty of time


Probably need to dehoard down to my Explorer I and maybe 1-2 others and call it a day.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you may have misunderstood the mentality of German car ownership. Most of the cars are built for a short life cycle so, 4 to 5 years max and you're supposed to upgrade to a new model. Not just BMW, but also applies to Audi, Mercedes, VW, Opel.
> 
> These cars are not intended to be operated for decades although people expect it to. I don't know why people feel a maintenance item is a sign of the car breaking apart. Many African friends here in Perth swear by Mercedes because they say it is the most reliable car in Africa and everyone wants one. I am told many old ones are still running on African roads. Toyota is another brand which is very sought after and one that will get a car owner car-jacked. Especially amid one owns a Land Cruiser or Hilux.


My previous BMW was an e32 735i that I drove for 20 years, then the e90 320i for 11 years and still going. Yes there are things to fix/replaced but nothing crazy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> My previous BMW was an e32 735i that I drove for 20 years, then the e90 320i for 11 years and still going. Yes there are things to fix/replaced but nothing crazy.


that makes sense


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You have autographed stuff of Derek Jetter getting to second base? Ewwwww


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


Dude. You own a Ferrari!!!??? I'm coming up Thursday.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Probably need to dehoard down to my Explorer I and maybe 1-2 others and call it a day.


you lining up for vax? might be worth part time gig


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Dude. You own a Ferrari!!!??? I'm coming up Thursday.


Heading out Friday morning but sure


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Dude. You own a Ferrari!!!??? I'm coming up Thursday.


isnt that a porsche? (Not saying that JMan doesnt have a ferrari. He must have both.)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> that makes sense


as mentioned by Gunnar, cars before were built to last. But recently, they have been built to be replaced every three to five years. Good for my wife's business.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

DOH!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> isnt that a porsche? (Not saying that JMan doesnt have a ferrari. He must have both.)


Yes...but he tells people its a Ferrari...that's what buds do for each other.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> My previous BMW was an e32 735i that I drove for 20 years, then the e90 320i for 11 years and still going. Yes there are things to fix/replaced but nothing crazy.


Wish that could have been my experience with the BMW I owned as I tend to drive my cars until they are junked.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> you lining up for vax? might be worth part time gig


That's my plan.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Yes...but he tells people its a Ferrari...that's what buds do for each other.


JMan - ever so humble with downgrading what his car is


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Who was playing 2B that day? Knoblauch? Soriano? Cano?


OH you meant the base!! Cano at 2nd and Arod at 3rd. 07/03/2010


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> That's my plan.


Then thread on your incoming McLaren?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> isnt that a porsche? (Not saying that JMan doesnt have a ferrari. He must have both.)


Of course


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Of course


I can vouch...I was there drinking Möet watching the workers do the tile floor.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Someone has the app I see


Yes. Two small Big Mac meals for $8


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I can vouch...I was there drinking Möet watching the workers do the tile floor.


No idea where I left the keys ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Wish that could have been my experience with the BMW I owned as I tend to drive my cars until they are junked.


Fact is that e32 ran great even to the day I junked it...except the a/c unit. That was a total piece of crap.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Falken? Good tyres


No don't buy Falken.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes. Two small Big Mac meals for $8


LOL 30 deals in 30 days? I was all over the McChicken ones


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> No idea where I left the keys ...


meh..just as well - be like those schmucks that keep the stickers on their "Rollies"...don't drive it or enjoy it you'll put miles on it and hurt the re-sale!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Fact is that e32 ran great even to the day I junked it...except the a/c unit. That was a total piece of crap.


I very nearly bought a used e32 750i when I was 21; thankfully I looked into service costs before buying the car...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> In my mind now...this is you.
> View attachment 15599090


There's an autocross version of this meme somewhere but I can't find it right now. But this'll do:


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Fact is that e32 ran great even to the day I junked it...except the a/c unit. That was a total piece of crap.


They still get high marks and are looked fondly upon....








Buying Guide BMW E32 7 Series - Drive


Simple luxury. Chris Graham spotlights one of the less frequently talked about BMW models, the E32 7 Series, which he believes deserves its moment in the sun.




drive-my.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> :-(
> 
> The only reason I own my Skyline is because a friend of mine owned it before I did. The car was rough cosmetically when I got it but mechanically it was fine so I was happy with that (and at the time it was only to be used as a track car). Sadly after a few months that dam car got under my skin and now I can't part with it


It's a great car in almost any shape. Guys in the states would kill to get their hands on one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Falken? Good tyres


Great for beating around a stadium parking lot (the RT-215 kinda rewrote street tire classes) but a bad mix of swagger-inducing grip and wet-weather sketchiness on the road. I mean, they were way fun, but you really shouldn't try to overdo things on freeway ramps.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Someone needs some more negative camber ;-)


On the back, I had to dial out negative camber (it went to something like -2.5° when I lowered the car) so that it would rotate.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, unfortunately unions here are very strong.
> 
> Just as a matter of comparison, how much is a McDonalds Big Mac meal in the US?
> 
> ...


Pretty darned close:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Of course


If this were a Honda garage all it'd need is a 10mm socket and a spare motor of questionable origins.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> There's an autocross version of this meme somewhere but I can't find it right now. But this'll do:
> View attachment 15599297


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> They still get high marks and are looked fondly upon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally it was perhaps the most handsome BMW I'll ever own. Eibach lowering springs and 18" BBS wheels completed the package for me. Sadly I don't have any digitized photos on hands so this has to suffice.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> It's a great car in almost any shape. Guys in the states would kill to get their hands on one.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Funny part of this was up till 2015 or so Japanese sports cars were dirt cheap here then you guys got into the market which drove prices up very quick. At their lowest points an R32 and R33 GTR would set you back AUD$25-50k (depends on condition) and an R34 went as low as $50k.

A mate of mine sold a Tommi Making Evo with all original paperwork and parts for AUD$16k in 2014. He is pissed he didn't hang onto it and I am equally pissed I didn't buy it because I wanted a GTR. That car with provenance, dam


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> On the back, I had to dial out negative camber (it went to something like -2.5° when I lowered the car) so that it would rotate.


haha nice!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Personally it was perhaps the most handsome BMW I'll ever own. Eibach lowering springs and 18" BBS wheels completed the package for me. Sadly I don't have any digitized photos on hands so this has to suffice.


I love those BBS rims, especially up close because pics never do them justice

My favourite BMWs were the E3x era ones; e34 probably being my favourite


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I lived in Florida when I went to high school so hotel, restaurant etc were all the jobs as kids. We knew that if we heard an "Accent" we weren't getting tipped! LOL. I think now anyone who says they didn't know is just cheap or a liar. LOL Or maybe just maybe from one of the un-contacted Tribes of the Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 15599035


Yup, I waited tables in college. I think I was making like $2.05 an hour plus tips (the "tipped" minimum wage). It was well know that Europeans/Australians didn't know about tipping but you weren't allowed to educate them about it. There's a great movie called "Waiting" starring Ryan Reynolds about the industry. It covers all the cliches of big chain restaurant work, pretty accurate actually. There's even a scene about a table of "foreigners". Pretty funny!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> oic. I figured they'd give it a fancier name....
> 
> *lilac*.
> mauve.
> ...


Looks like a hippy's list of baby names! Lol


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Just ended up absolutely giving it to my stupid cousin who is an eternal conspiracy theorist. 

I just don’t have any patience for stupidity anymore. Fake moon landings, 911 wacky theories, Illuminati, Masons etc etc. 

I’m even thinking of canceling our annual extended family golf day because he will be there.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Just ended up absolutely giving it to my stupid cousin who is an eternal conspiracy theorist.
> 
> I just don't have any patience for stupidity anymore. Fake moon landings, 911 wacky theories, Illuminati, Masons etc etc.
> 
> I'm even thinking of canceling our annual extended family golf day because he will be there.


He might be right about the Masons though.... ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mickey said:


> He might be right about the Masons though....


Here in Australia they are as dead as disco.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SO what is a good deal on a 216570 b&p 2012-2015 something out of warranty but...you know like a shouldn't pass up deal?
Black I think.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Here in Australia they are as dead as disco.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Here in Australia they are as dead as disco.


I dig the beegees


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Personally it was perhaps the most handsome BMW I'll ever own. Eibach lowering springs and 18" BBS wheels completed the package for me. Sadly I don't have any digitized photos on hands so this has to suffice.


The M3 from that era were amazing. Naturally aspirated and oozed class.

When I was a kid in the late 80's I also loved the 635csi. I think Brice Willis drove one in Moonlighting.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL 30 deals in 30 days? I was all over the McChicken ones


Only on selected days out of the thirty days


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Just ended up absolutely giving it to my stupid cousin who is an eternal conspiracy theorist.
> 
> I just don't have any patience for stupidity anymore. Fake moon landings, 911 wacky theories, Illuminati, Masons etc etc.
> 
> I'm even thinking of canceling our annual extended family golf day because he will be there.


illuminati hum ,yeah he needs some help but sometimes many do not want to hear or see the truth, just saying


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Yup, I waited tables in college. I think I was making like $2.05 an hour plus tips (the "tipped" minimum wage). It was well know that Europeans/Australians didn't know about tipping but you weren't allowed to educate them about it. There's a great movie called "Waiting" starring Ryan Reynolds about the industry. It covers all the cliches of big chain restaurant work, pretty accurate actually. There's even a scene about a table of "foreigners". Pretty funny!


I have to go watch it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> illuminati hum ,yeah, but sometimes many do not want to hear or see the truth...


The truth hurts?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The truth hurts?


mrs BT tooth hurt today


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

nice quote "Or an apple wristipad (it’s not a watch). "


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Just ended up absolutely giving it to my stupid cousin who is an eternal conspiracy theorist.
> 
> I just don't have any patience for stupidity anymore. Fake moon landings, 911 wacky theories, Illuminati, Masons etc etc.
> 
> I'm even thinking of canceling our annual extended family golf day because he will be there.


Lmao why? I love some conspiracy theories. Of course I don't take any of them very seriously and even the ones I believe are more entertaining than anything. Most of the ones you listed are just fun bro. The masons I've been holding off on joining till I have some time to commit. Have a couple good friends that are masons. I'll sign up eventually.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I dig the beegees


I dig the Masons.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I dig the Masons.


weren't most of the founding parents masons?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> mrs BT tooth hurt today


Can't like to hear that. Hopefully not a cracked tooth extending to the nerve.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Only on selected days out of the thirty days


I want some mcnuggets now


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have to go watch it.


Cardinal rule - You can't mix Mexican and Continental cuisine:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Can't like to hear that. Hopefully not a cracked tooth extending to the nerve.


crown needed "adjusting" ...IMO goes back to covid ... dentist trying to catch up on delayed work. good one just workload


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> weren't most of the founding parents masons?


GW was.









Ben Franklin and Paul Revere as well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I want some mcnuggets now


mcrib is back


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Cardinal rule - You can't mix Mexican and Continental cuisine:


Some things you can't unsee...wow.
There are some people that turned out to be pretty famous in that....








Waiting... (2005) - IMDb


Waiting... (2005) cast and crew credits, including actors, actresses, directors, writers and more.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> weren't most of the founding parents masons?


It's a no no for Orthodox Christians.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaga said:


> It's a no no for Orthodox Christians.


Catholics too but don't tell the Pope on me.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Catholics too but don't tell the Pope on me.


Have you ever seen the Dudley pocket watches?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> We might get to that point someday. It's nice that we have no car payments whatsoever right now, so that's extra money we can put away. But later on, starting another car loan is something we'd always have to brace ourselves for. Only within the last few years have I started to understand the positive spin of leasing -- turning a car into a fixed expense like it's a utility.


That's what Sporty's been saying all along.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Catholics too but don't tell the Pope on me.


i think that's one reason for the establishment of the Knights of Columbus.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That's what Sporty's been saying all along.


I treat cars like disposable razor blades. I never get attached to them and always lease.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Disregard


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Disregard


which?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> mcrib is back


Had one the second day it was available and another on the next day. That's plenty til the next time they come around.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Had one the second day it was available and another on the next day. That's plenty til the next time they come around.


Yep limit easily reached but actually taste pretty good. McD is one of the companies that did well during Covid19.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> What's a kilometer?


If you are measuring something close to your heart I would NOT suggest using kilometres 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Personally it was perhaps the most handsome BMW I'll ever own. Eibach lowering springs and 18" BBS wheels completed the package for me. Sadly I don't have any digitized photos on hands so this has to suffice.


#gf

The last photo I took of the now long gone e32.









And for our American brothers yes the '92 e32 came with ellipsoid headlamps as we had UK-Spec'd cars here. So I was able to retrofit the headlamps with a xenon unit. HUGE improvement over the Halogen counterparts.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> mcrib is back


I know. Back here too

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I know. Back here too
> 
> Brother of OoO


Tried it yet?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I post because this is my 24,000th post on Watch U Seek. 😝


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Did you get yourself a jubilee bracelet, brother G?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you get yourself a jubilee bracelet, brother G?


No mate. I'd like one though. I think it looks tops on the LN.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> No mate. I'd like one though. I think it looks tops on the LN.


Darn. I was going to compliment you that it looks fantastic. I think if you can source a jubilee and switch up the LN, it will be the one watch to end all watches. Looks casual yet sporty enough.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

How long did it take you to write all the PF? Must have been brewing for months now and you just had to get it off your chest. 

You contradict yourself so much that it’s actually quite sad and pathetic. 

You need validation which is why you still require input from ‘the other thread.’ And posting stuff publicly about what was discussed in a PM is just wrong. 

Money doesn’t buy you class nor does it make you bigger, does it little man?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> How long did it take you to write all the PF? Must have been brewing for months now and you just had to get it off your chest.
> 
> You contradict yourself so much that it's actually quite sad and pathetic.
> 
> ...


It's funny how you feel obliged to respond to me whenever I post something that has nothing to do with you, and feel obliged to end it with an insult. Of course, Barrackssi will follow, and Yngshr, and Snaggletooth, and Rusty427. Of course money doesn't buy class, but you should know what class is to begin with before talking about it. Oh, one more thing, do you reread yourself before posting? your response to me has nothing to do with my post; you just randomly throw incoherent thoughts at me, then insult me; you're a weird person with serious issues Galaga (I can't forget what you did with @Sappie66) , please just avoid me, or even better, put me on ignore. Thanks


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Morning. 

Bill Gates is an ass. 

Have a great day. 


Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Oh, I am sorry if my post have offended other than those I was responding to, but, since I no longer participate in this thread, there was no need to badmouth me behind my back


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yep limit easily reached but actually taste pretty good. McD is one of the companies that did well during Covid19.


I really hate McDonald's but I've already had a couple McRibs the last couple weeks. My problem with McDonald's is they've cheapened out their already cheap food. Other than the half cooked frozen fries, they don't cook anything anymore. Quality has gone down which wasn't very high back in the 80's but it was better than what they are doing now.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I really hate McDonald's but I've already had a couple McRibs the last couple weeks. My problem with McDonald's is they've cheapened out their already cheap food. Other than the half cooked frozen fries, they don't cook anything anymore. Quality has gone down which wasn't very high back in the 80's but it was better than what they are doing now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They're screwing up their fries?? That's the best part of Mickey!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Did you know you can add another filet-O-fish patty to the sandwich for $1.00. Huh?
How about them apples? After about 14 years you can buy a Rolex with the money I just saved you!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I really hate McDonald's but I've already had a couple McRibs the last couple weeks. My problem with McDonald's is they've cheapened out their already cheap food. Other than the half cooked frozen fries, they don't cook anything anymore. Quality has gone down which wasn't very high back in the 80's but it was better than what they are doing now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Many of their food choice don't taste like I remember it 30-40 years ago. I worked in 3 different McDonald's from 14 to 17. I watch how they cook a lot of their food now. We cooked a lot of that food to order on the grill. I notice now they warm a lot of their food now. About 2 years ago when McDonald's introduced the new "fresh" Quarter pounder it reminded me of the old Quarter pounder from when I was a kid.

Even the butter pats that you get for breakfast are half the size and don't have the USDA stamp on the bottom.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That's what Sporty's been saying all along.


Shows how long OoO has been going, too. lol


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They're screwing up their fries?? That's the best part of Mickey!
> 
> View attachment 15599848


Kind of mean but...yes I agree I could use to loose a few pounds accumulated via McDonald's fries.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Had one the second day it was available and another on the next day. That's plenty til the next time they come around.


A friend of mine who is a yearbor so younger than me LOVES the McRib. I have never had it. When the McRib comes out it's like a holiday for him. He suffers from chronic gout and has horrible bowl issues when it comes to eating fast food. He is a lighting salesman that travels the country frequently. He cleared his schedule and took Wednesday to the following Tuesday off so he could have back to back days of McRib's and deal with the aftermath. That's ****ing commitment! 

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

*Question for today:*

How many Chinese spies do you have at your place of work?

A. 1-4
b. 4-11
c. 11 -34
d. Everyone but me


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, well, that is interesting. Speaking of doors, when I didn't want to post any picture of any of my cars for privacy purposes, one of you two asked for a picture of at least a door, I think it was @jmanlay. Then I posted a couple of trophies from Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance, do you think you get them for a BMW or an Audi? or even a $500K car? check their website and think again. I also posted a full unboxing of an $85K ALS QP, did I do it in a watch dealership JMan? I wanted to do the same with my Zeitwerk for your pleasure, but noticed that some resentement was starting to show its ugly face, so I only posted the warranty book with my AK on top of it, and decided not to post any picture that I took from the unboxing of my first RM, and that was it, haven't posted any new watch since.
> 
> I don't have to prove anything to strangers on the internet, but some of you I built friendship with, others, like in real life, are just opportunistic friends. Take @jmanlay for instance, when I joined your friendly group, he wasn't very affable, but that didn't hold him from asking me to get him a MSRP Sub from my AD. And those VC he keeps talking about, I sent him my heavily discounted prices he couldn't dream about from my AD in Paris before his Paris trip, why didn't he buy one if he is really in the market for a VC, he would have met my AD and see how he would have been treated for being a PF "friend". Oh, and my dear friend BT who expressed his desire for a VC at a certain time also received a PM from me with my own VC discounts that I was willing to make him benefit from if he decided to get one.
> 
> ...


Simpler version

OK


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Many of their food choice don't taste like I remember it 30-40 years ago. I worked in 3 different McDonald's from 14 to 17. I watch how they cook a lot of their food now. We cooked a lot of that food to order on the grill. I notice now they warm a lot of their food now. About 2 years ago when McDonald's introduced the new "fresh" Quarter pounder it reminded me of the old Quarter pounder from when I was a kid.
> 
> Even the butter pats that you get for breakfast are half the size and don't have the USDA stamp on the bottom.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Yeah they tried real hard to make the new quarter pounder like the old one and I appreciate the effort but they really have to bring the grills back. 
The fries thing when they changed way back was the worst move ever.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> #gf
> 
> The last photo I took of the now long gone e32.
> 
> ...


I have some regrets over selling my e46. I had quite a few dollars into it. I had it for 8 years and wanted to move on......

I wanted an e64 and bought this.
















OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> *Question for today:*
> 
> How many Chinese spies do you have at your place of work?
> 
> ...


I got 3 Mongolians that live in my house. They watch my every move.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> I got 3 Mongolians that live in my house. They watch my every move.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I'm not exactly sure what that means...but nonetheless I laughed out loud!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah they tried real hard to make the new quarter pounder like the old one and I appreciate the effort but they really have to bring the grills back.
> The fries thing when they changed way back was the worst move ever.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The fries seem okay to me. I know they changed the oil. We used to use good old fashion clog your arteries vegetable oil. I recall them switching to a faux oil that made people poop their brains out. They went to Canolla oil after that.

OoO Baby!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> I have some regrets over selling my e46. I had quite a few dollars into it. I had it for 8 years and wanted to move on......
> 
> I wanted an e64 and bought this.
> 
> ...


That is one sexy 6-series convertible! 

Nope, not gonna drop that kind of coin on a car anymore in Hong Kong...ain't worth it at all with the heavy taxation...half a million hkd is my limit.

It's ridiculous how much more expensive a car is in Hong Kong compared to Toronto. The difference is enough for ANY SS Unicorn Rolex. In fact, the difference is enough for any full gold Rolex...

For reference, the Canadian list is equivalent to ~ HKD419,000.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> I'm not exactly sure what that means...but nonetheless I laughed out loud!


My Chick is a mutt. She is
Polish
Russian
Austrian
Yugoslavia
Mongolian 
I'm probably leaving something out.
She is basically every Eastern European country that was conquered. She is very angry all the time.

We have 2 kids together. Together the three of them watch my every move.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> My Chick is a mutt. She is
> Polish
> Russian
> Austrian
> ...


LOL We use to call that Heinz 57 when I lived up North.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> That is one sexy 6-series convertible!
> 
> Nope, not gonna drop that kind of coin on a car anymore in Hong Kong...ain't worth it at all with the heavy taxation...half a million hkd is my limit.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have had ot for about 3 years. It's a manual transmission with the M sport package. I looked high and low for a car like that for almost 3 years. I found it in Dallas. It runs great! I had a horrible mishap with it 5 months ago and just got it back from the mechanic. Now it has to go it for some light body work.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> LOL We use to call that Heinz 57 when I lived up North.


I'm afraid to ask why.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> I'm afraid to ask why.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Honestly I have no idea! I think it was a Pennsylvania thing. LOL Something with their "57 varieties" slogan. Winters are cold an boring.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> A friend of mine who is a yearbor so younger than me LOVES the McRib. I have never had it. When the McRib comes out it's like a holiday for him. He suffers from chronic gout and has horrible bowl issues when it comes to eating fast food. He is a lighting salesman that travels the country frequently. He cleared his schedule and took Wednesday to the following Tuesday off so he could have back to back days of McRib's and deal with the aftermath. That's ****ing commitment!
> 
> OoO Baby!


Good thing about the McRib is that it arrives at the restaurant still frozen and pre-cooked from the factory, so there's little to no risk of it getting contaminated or undercooked in-store. And as it's molded into shape, you're always guaranteed to get exactly what you pay for and no less.

(how's that for spin? lol)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nada


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, well, that is interesting. Speaking of doors, when I didn't want to post any picture of any of my cars for privacy purposes, one of you two asked for a picture of at least a door, I think it was @jmanlay. Then I posted a couple of trophies from Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance, do you think you get them for a BMW or an Audi? or even a $500K car? check their website and think again. I also posted a full unboxing of an $85K ALS QP, did I do it in a watch dealership JMan? I wanted to do the same with my Zeitwerk for your pleasure, but noticed that some resentement was starting to show its ugly face, so I only posted the warranty book with my AK on top of it, and decided not to post any picture that I took from the unboxing of my first RM, and that was it, haven't posted any new watch since.
> 
> I don't have to prove anything to strangers on the internet, but some of you I built friendship with, others, like in real life, are just opportunistic friends. Take @jmanlay for instance, when I joined your friendly group, he wasn't very affable, but that didn't hold him from asking me to get him a MSRP Sub from my AD. And those VC he keeps talking about, I sent him my heavily discounted prices he couldn't dream about from my AD in Paris before his Paris trip, why didn't he buy one if he is really in the market for a VC, he would have met my AD and see how he would have been treated for being a PF "friend". Oh, and my dear friend BT who expressed his desire for a VC at a certain time also received a PM from me with my own VC discounts that I was willing to make him benefit from if he decided to get one.
> 
> ...


Holy smokes, PF from the rafters.

You have some really nice cars and watches. I think its probably easy to get jaded (esp. on the forums) when you have access to what everyone else wants. There are definitely a wide variety of personalities on the forums. A lot of people (* not talking about you specifically PF, but just generalizing here *), get balls deep into the watch game and like anything else it stops being about the watches and more about winning the game. Its a dangerous perspective to have about literally *anything*. We all get lost in the sauce, but we're all here because we all have the same passion. That being said, there's need to justify what you have or how you got it to anyone here or wherever you are!

If I were you, PF, I'd take one of those beautiful McLaren and just go for a drive. Roll the windows down, listen to the exhaust, no radio, and just let it fly. That's probably why you got into cars in the first place. Shoot, at least that's what I would be doing!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Good thing about the McRib is that it arrives at the restaurant still frozen and pre-cooked from the factory, so there's little to no risk of it getting contaminated or undercooked in-store. And as it's molded into shape, you're always guaranteed to get exactly what you pay for and no less.
> 
> (how's that for spin? lol)
> 
> View attachment 15599946


I trust that to not get me sick more than if they were handling fresh meat....can you imagine the cross contamination food poison nightmare!
LOL

This is four years old but pretty interesting...I don't mind a 10 count nugget once or twice a month...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Good thing about the McRib is that it arrives at the restaurant still frozen and pre-cooked from the factory, so there's little to *no risk of it getting contaminated* or undercooked in-store. And as it's molded into shape, you're always guaranteed to get exactly what you pay for and no less.
> 
> (how's that for spin? lol)
> 
> View attachment 15599946


Yeah right!

Dude taking the photo wasn't wearing any gloves so sure, no risk of contamination at all.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah right!
> 
> Dude taking the photo wasn't wearing any gloves so sure, no risk of contamination at all.


Don't worry, it's the cooking that'll kill anything on it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


>


After living with the jubilee* on my SKX, I'd be all over this on the LN. Looks great, and it still would have EasyLink, right?

* what to call Seiko's rattly non-Super jubilee?...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Just ended up absolutely giving it to my stupid cousin who is an eternal conspiracy theorist.
> 
> I just don't have any patience for stupidity anymore. Fake moon landings, 911 wacky theories, Illuminati, Masons etc etc.
> 
> I'm even thinking of canceling our annual extended family golf day because he will be there.


Knock some sense into him with your Marinemaster


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao why? I love some conspiracy theories. Of course I don't take any of them very seriously and even the ones I believe are more entertaining than anything. Most of the ones you listed are just fun bro. The masons I've been holding off on joining till I have some time to commit. Have a couple good friends that are masons. I'll sign up eventually.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I was invited to join the masons a few years ago, but wearing a penguin suit and smoking cigars once a week was not my thing. Now I wish I had joined for a week or two to learn the secret handshake


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, well, that is interesting. Speaking of doors, when I didn't want to post any picture of any of my cars for privacy purposes, one of you two asked for a picture of at least a door, I think it was @jmanlay. Then I posted a couple of trophies from Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance, do you think you get them for a BMW or an Audi? or even a $500K car? check their website and think again. I also posted a full unboxing of an $85K ALS QP, did I do it in a watch dealership JMan? I wanted to do the same with my Zeitwerk for your pleasure, but noticed that some resentement was starting to show its ugly face, so I only posted the warranty book with my AK on top of it, and decided not to post any picture that I took from the unboxing of my first RM, and that was it, haven't posted any new watch since.
> 
> I don't have to prove anything to strangers on the internet, but some of you I built friendship with, others, like in real life, are just opportunistic friends. Take @jmanlay for instance, when I joined your friendly group, he wasn't very affable, but that didn't hold him from asking me to get him a MSRP Sub from my AD. And those VC he keeps talking about, I sent him my heavily discounted prices he couldn't dream about from my AD in Paris before his Paris trip, why didn't he buy one if he is really in the market for a VC, he would have met my AD and see how he would have been treated for being a PF "friend". Oh, and my dear friend BT who expressed his desire for a VC at a certain time also received a PM from me with my own VC discounts that I was willing to make him benefit from if he decided to get one.
> 
> ...


Here's a real door for y'all....

Picture taken before floor was painted (which I did myself).

;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Hell, I'll even through in a trunk complete with Maximus the Super Dog....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> *Question for today:*
> 
> How many Chinese spies do you have at your place of work?
> 
> ...


Probably a few but the Swedish Secret Service has only caught one spy on my campus in the last few years. He was from Mother Russia and it was hilarious the type info he was collecting: number of people working, gender, hair colour, body length and weight, etc. Maybe Russia is sizing up the need for another fast food joint or spa


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I think our country might be the only country where McDonald’s is number 2 to the local fastfood chain.

that said, i dont recall the McRib having been served here ever. Maybe that’s why.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


I wish they offered the GMTs with the oyster.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I wish they offered the GMTs with the oyster.


A Brillo® pad will oysterize anything 

(edit) Ah, you mean the current Batman/Pepsi ones that are both jubilee now... yeah, at least having the option would be nice.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I think our country might be the only country where McDonald's is number 2 to the local fastfood chain.
> 
> that said, i dont recall the McRib having been served here ever. Maybe that's why.


We also have a Swedish burger chain (Max burger) that is probably more popular than McDs. Also they publish the C footprint of the food you are ordering. Greta smiles


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> We also have a Swedish burger chain (Max burger) that is probably more popular than McDs. Also they publish the C footprint of the food you are ordering. Greta smiles


the local chain here beats McDonald's so bad that McDonald's came up with a burger variant called Burger McDo that mimics the taste of the local chain's burger. This burger is sold alongside the regular Hamburger of McDonald's.

actually our fastfood war is no longer about the burgers but about fried chicken. And McDonald's also competing there.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lease repayments on American cars are $300 a month whereas it's $1,000 a month in Australia


What are you buying for only $1k per month?

The last time I had a novated lease, (15 years ago) the payments were well over $2.5k per month.

Of course that included running costs and fuel had just hit $1.80 p/l for p98.

I was lucky to break even getting out of that one. (Sold the car at just over the buyout cost after 2 years.)

That experience taught me a lease on a new car wasn't for me.

Buy slightly used, well optioned, under valued, drive the hell out of it, and trade out while still worth something.

Of course, that doesn't work if some lowlife decides to take it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> We also have a Swedish burger chain (Max burger) that is probably more popular than McDs. Also they publish the C footprint of the food you are ordering. Greta smiles


I have heard about Max but never had the opportunity to try their food.

Any good?

Aren't they the folks that serve their burgers with knife and fork?

Getting Greta to smile is a major accomplishment....


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

OmegaGateway said:


> No car payments is the way to go.
> A person I consider to be very wise told me that car payments are the number one reason why Americans dont build wealth.
> Of course for some the reason why is due to watches.  Just wait until its time to service them.


Automobile debt in the US is nearly equal to student debt. Last I checked it was over *1.2 Trillion*. The average new car loan is 69 months long at $550 per month. Now you can order a car online and have it delivered, instantly putting yourself in 30, 40, 50, 60 thousand dollars worth of debt! It is easily the biggest reason why people don't build wealth especially in the US. Car = status.

Oh and leases? Leases are good for two types of people:

1)If you drive under 10k miles a year and can get the lease for $0 down. This allows for maintenance free use of a vehicle with nothing out of pocket. 
2)You buy new every 2 years because you're kicking stacks of 100 dollar bills around your house.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have a Ford Focus and the brake pads wear out every 10,000km. I had to replace them twice a year and that is not a Porsche. It boils down to the design and what they intended it to be. Durable and long wearing brakes means poor braking performance.


Yes, and no.
Never got more than 20,000 k's out of brake pads in my BMW's, and discs every 50-60k's.
Braking performance was excellent despite noise and brake dust.

HSV brakes were amazing for such a big heavy car, noisy, but no fade, even under heavy load, but pads every 10,000 k's, and discs, (which were hard to get and $2,500+ a set) every 15-20,000k's.

The AMG however - one set of pads for my entire ownership, no discs, no brake dust, no squeal, and pulled up every bit as good as the BMW's.

Did I mention I don't baby my cars...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was invited to join the masons a few years ago, but wearing a penguin suit and smoking cigars once a week was not my thing. Now I wish I had joined for a week or two to learn the secret handshake


Well I don't know what it's all about and will not squeeze my friends for info they are not supposed to give up. I have an idea which will have my commitment eventually.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd take the former by someone who does the latter rather than that low km car that's been neglected


Every time...

Hope you are getting the chance to give your Nissan some track time?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Automobile debt in the US is nearly equal to student debt. Last I checked it was over *1.2 Trillion*. The average new car loan is 69 months long at $550 per month. Now you can order a car online and have it delivered, instantly putting yourself in 30, 40, 50, 60 thousand dollars worth of debt! It is easily the biggest reason why people don't build wealth especially in the US. Car = status.
> 
> Oh and leases? Leases are good for two types of people:
> 
> ...


Preach on brother!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> History; they were great cars until the early 2000s. I spent a long time lusting after an M series car but have zero interest in anything released in the last 10 years


True.
An E24 M6 and I'm done...

(An E39 M5 could tempt me however)

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Buy a Kia Stinger. 7 years unlimited warranty
> 
> Say, I am surprised that I don't see a lot of Kia Stingers around.


Actually considering this as a daily.
Must drive one...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Supper
> View attachment 15598913


Love the sign!

Want one for our kitchen...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Think Leyland, Morris, etc...
> 
> The joke about Friday cars...


Or a Monday car.
Started on Friday, knocked off early, pissed all weekend, finished off on Monday morning while still hungover...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> What's a kilometer?


Kilometre.
1.6 of them for each mile.
Better value that way...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Oh like a 2 liter?


Litre.
We like our "r"s in the wrong place in Oz...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I can circle back to this later... (sorry if I sound patronizing, but I got on a roll when I started typing!...)
> 
> The gist of it is, your body doesn't produce antibodies for every pathogen all the time - but it will remember which antibodies it needs and can reproduce them later. A vaccine trains the body to recognize a pathogen (a virus in this case) and learn how to generate antibodies. It's like this: a virus infection is like a mob that has a key to your house, and you can stop them if you change the lock before you get pushed out; a vaccine is just one friend testing you with a key - no mob - and all you have to do is fix the lock.
> 
> ...


GF

Just got off a Facetime call with my biogenetics researcher sister...

(ELI5: mRNA is what tells cells to produce antibodies, and this year's breakthrough was to figure out how to make it stable enough for storage and distribution)

So what I wrote in the last paragraph _isn't_ 100% correct, but it's kinda close, and the reality is even cooler -

A cell has multiple parts, right? So it tells itself what to do by sending very small particles - messenger RNA, which are only about 20 proteins long - from the nucleus to different parts of the cell. One of the tasks that mRNA signals is antibody production.

The catch is, mRNA is _very_ fragile, and it only survives inside the cell long enough to do its messenger job. And cells are good at destroying invaders (usually; viruses are a different story).

We've actually had the ability to create custom RNA strands for close to thirty years (about the same time that my sister began her studies). But back then, we didn't have the ability to put inside a cell, or protect them once inside, or, especially, any ability to keep them in storage without self-destructing. She says that when she was doing RNA extractions, she'd have to keep the solution at a specific pH, plus keep it frozen, or else it would be broken down by the next morning. Distributing RNA in a wide scope like you'd need to fight a pandemic was simply impossible.

I wrote "mRNA vaccines... are basically just the spike protein..." but that's incorrect. I'll get to this later.

Part of the fix for the problem of getting mRNA into a cell is encasing mRNA inside a shell of microlipids - basically a ball of fat. We've had this ability for about ten years at the academic research level, but it had never been done at a production level (I'll get to that later, too; see "A part 2"). But it's not reliable enough on its own, and we didn't have the ability to create custom protein shells like viruses have naturally.

The additional fix that Pfizer and Moderna came up with is to wrap the whole thing inside a _polymer_ shell. A reasonable analogy is to think of it like a regular medicine capsule, which keeps the medicine contained long enough for you to swallow it, then it dissolves to release the dose. This _may_ have been feasible within the last few years, which would explain why they've been able to incorporate it early this year. Pharmaceutical companies keep their cards close to the chest, though, and my sister says she still hasn't seen anything published by Pfizer or Moderna detailing _exactly_ what these polymer shells look like.

All good, right? Well, almost, because what else matters is timing - just exactly when the mRNA gets released into the cell. If the protective shell protects too well, it just gets rejected as waste, and it'll end up in the toilet. This was the last piece of the puzzle, and they've actually been able to get it figured out.

Back to the incorrect statement "mRNA are spike proteins": What we still _cannot_ do is duplicate, or fabricate, spike protein shells. This is apparently far more difficult thanks to the sheer number of available combinations of molecules. It's still being researched, and projects like [email protected] and Google's DeepMind are helping crunch the vast amount of data that's needed.

Q: Is mRNA basically gene editing?
A: No, it's not. It doesn't insert itself into chromosomes (which are a few million times more complex). It tells your cells to do a specific thing, but it doesn't change your cells. It's like placing an order at a restaurant but not taking over the kitchen.

Q: Why haven't we done this before?
A part 1: We didn't have the technology or the knowledge, not for any pandemics before maybe 1950 when we first learned about DNA. (we knew what chromosomes were starting in the 1930s, but we had no idea yet about how they worked at a chemical/molecular level) What's being used now is not totally new or unknown - but some of it has only been discovered in this century.

A part 2: We also haven't had this huge amount of motivation before. Like I (she) said, at the academic level, RNA research has been ongoing for thirty-odd years; but at the pharmaceutical production level, the interest just wasn't there. Recent pandemics didn't have the same spreading speed or were more easily contained, so existing mitigation methods were good enough and didn't require wholesale changes to the entire drug delivery system. The way that governments have poured resources into research this year, though, is like moonshot-level stuff.

Q: What's next?
A: It's utterly game-changing. All these technologies are coming together at the right time. Genome sequencing is so fast nowadays that relatively simple things like viruses can be nailed down in weeks or less. (Moderna was able to create their mRNA vaccine in a day after receiving the CV19 genome from China; the challenge, as I wrote, was being able to protect it) Traditional attenuated-virus vaccines need live viruses in labs for research and production, but these would no longer be necessary, which increases the safety for many, many labs and personnel in vaccine research. We'll also be able to respond far more quickly to previously-unknown viruses than ever before.

Okay, I need to get back to work...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> To celebrate B5's return (however temporary)...
> 
> View attachment 15598927
> 
> ...


Surely you didn't stop while I was away...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was invited to join the masons a few years ago, but wearing a penguin suit and smoking cigars once a week was not my thing. Now I wish I had joined for a week or two to learn the secret handshake


Membership in that group seems to open a lot of doors. It's something that I would consider if I was approached.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Centimetres are better because it sounds longer.


You get more per inch...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Here's a real door for y'all....
> 
> Picture taken before floor was painted (which I did myself).
> 
> ...


'69 Coupe DeVille?

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> History; they were great cars until the early 2000s. I spent a long time lusting after an M series car but have zero interest in anything released in the last 10 years


100% agree with you. After 2009-10 there is nothing BMW has put out that makes my heart sing.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> My son not complaining but just recently told me tires don't last too long on his ride either.


If he gets long tyre wear, he's not driving it right...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Buy a Kia Stinger. 7 years unlimited warranty
> 
> Say, I am surprised that I don't see a lot of Kia Stingers around.


My new neighbor has one. My Chick thought it was a Maserati.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I bet...but they do stick to the road for him!!!
> 
> If I'm lucky I'll get maybe 15-20k on my lowly Michelins but I'm good with that.
> I love these tires a lot...nothing like tires you can trust.
> ...


I swear by Michelin Pilot on everything...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> My new neighbor has one. My Chick thought it was a Maserati.
> 
> OoO Baby!


They're basically the same thing today... and that's a thumbs up to Kia, but a bigger disappointment in Maserati. And the interior (at least on the Ghibli and Levante, I haven't been in the new Quatroportte) is basically that from a Chrysler 200...

Still the best poser car for the fake-it-till-you-make-it crowd. They sound plenty nice and, speaking of leases, I think you can still have a Ghibli for $499/mo with minimal down.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> No he needs to buy the VC as soon as possible and buy PF's McLaren when PF tires of it.


His Ferrari should be delivered next year.
Might sideline the McLaren...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I very nearly bought a used e32 750i when I was 21; thankfully I looked into service costs before buying the car...


Saw one selling for under $20k a few years back.
Unless you DIY and own a wrecker, $50k to fix everything wrong with it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Can't like to hear that. Hopefully not a cracked tooth extending to the nerve.


Not pleasant.
I just had a cracked tooth restored.
Luckily didn't quite hit the nerve.
Need to see if it holds or will require root canal...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> '69 Coupe DeVille?
> 
> OoO Baby!


'68 DeVille convertible


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Did you know you can add another filet-O-fish patty to the sandwich for $1.00. Huh?
> How about them apples? After about 14 years you can buy a Rolex with the money I just saved you!


Thanks!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Many of their food choice don't taste like I remember it 30-40 years ago. I worked in 3 different McDonald's from 14 to 17. I watch how they cook a lot of their food now. We cooked a lot of that food to order on the grill. I notice now they warm a lot of their food now. About 2 years ago when McDonald's introduced the new "fresh" Quarter pounder it reminded me of the old Quarter pounder from when I was a kid.
> 
> Even the butter pats that you get for breakfast are half the size and don't have the USDA stamp on the bottom.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I used to work for McDonalds when I was a kid. Well, I can't say "worked" because I worked one day and I have had it. LOL.

But size of the bun and quality these days are not like how I used to remember them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Shows how long OoO has been going, too. lol


Only three years and a bit...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Kind of mean but...yes I agree I could use to loose a few pounds accumulated via McDonald's fries.


6,000 pounds gets you a Submariner?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> She is very angry all the time.
> 
> We have 2 kids together. Together the three of them watch my every move.
> 
> OoO Baby!


So just like Twitter Facebook and Google ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> *Question for today:*
> 
> How many Chinese spies do you have at your place of work?
> 
> ...


Better watch out for the CCTV camera made in China....

Or that smart TV that they can watch your every move....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah they tried real hard to make the new quarter pounder like the old one and I appreciate the effort but they really have to bring the grills back.
> The fries thing when they changed way back was the worst move ever.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Did they change the fries? Wait, before everyone jumps on me, I think our supply chain in Australia is local so what you experience maybe different from me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I have some regrets over selling my e46. I had quite a few dollars into it. I had it for 8 years and wanted to move on......
> 
> I wanted an e64 and bought this.
> 
> ...


There's quite a few BMW owners here it seems.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 15600293


I have that "exact looking" strap from hodinkee(old family photo)...love Moonwatch on a strap. Actually I've never wore it on its bracelet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That is one sexy 6-series convertible!
> 
> Nope, not gonna drop that kind of coin on a car anymore in Hong Kong...ain't worth it at all with the heavy taxation...half a million hkd is my limit.
> 
> ...


You're complaining about taxation in Hong Kong? The Australian government tax is 33% "luxury car tax" on cars costing above $70k. Add stamp duty 2%, and GST of 10% and the car automatically goes from expensive to hyper expensive. HKD419k is still cheaper than our AU$120k for the same Boxster


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> My Chick is a mutt. She is
> Polish
> Russian
> Austrian
> ...


Umm... not sure to like or not like?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Good thing about the McRib is that it arrives at the restaurant still frozen and pre-cooked from the factory, so there's little to no risk of it getting contaminated or undercooked in-store. And as it's molded into shape, you're always guaranteed to get exactly what you pay for and no less.
> 
> (how's that for spin? lol)
> 
> View attachment 15599946


That looks so unnatural


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I trust that to not get me sick more than if they were handling fresh meat....can you imagine the cross contamination food poison nightmare!
> LOL
> 
> This is four years old but pretty interesting...I don't mind a 10 count nugget once or twice a month...


Yuck! I think I watched that episode of how nuggets are made. Still had them after a period of abstinence.

Yuck! Yuck!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday indeed


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was invited to join the masons a few years ago, but wearing a penguin suit and smoking cigars once a week was not my thing. Now I wish I had joined for a week or two to learn the secret handshake


Yes, yes, that secret handshake


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I think our country might be the only country where McDonald's is number 2 to the local fastfood chain.
> 
> that said, i dont recall the McRib having been served here ever. Maybe that's why.


What is no.1? That Philippine fried chicken place? Jolly Bee?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> We also have a Swedish burger chain (Max burger) that is probably more popular than McDs. Also they publish the C footprint of the food you are ordering. Greta smiles


Why? Greta will be angry if one orders the food with the biggest carbon footprint- that in turn will make me guilty and I will be ordering salad.

Man, this is pure bullying. I should be able to eat what I want without some 14 year old screaming "how dare you!"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I have heard about Max but never had the opportunity to try their food.
> 
> Any good?
> 
> ...


I've never seen anyone eat a Max burger with a knife and fork. With the exception of fast food I usually eat burgers and fries with utensils. Have you acclimated to the US way of eating?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What are you buying for only $1k per month?
> 
> The last time I had a novated lease, (15 years ago) the payments were well over $2.5k per month.
> 
> ...


You're paying too much brother. Way too much.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Mickey said:


> *Question for today:*
> 
> How many Chinese spies do you have at your place of work?
> 
> ...


Depends on how hot the recruiter is and what she is willing to do


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes, and no.
> Never got more than 20,000 k's out of brake pads in my BMW's, and discs every 50-60k's.
> Braking performance was excellent despite noise and brake dust.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your insights


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Good thing about the McRib is that it arrives at the restaurant still frozen and pre-cooked from the factory, so there's little to no risk of it getting contaminated or undercooked in-store. And as it's molded into shape, you're always guaranteed to get exactly what you pay for and no less.
> 
> (how's that for spin? lol)
> 
> View attachment 15599946


That's not food!

And I love the mcrib but damn, that is not food!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Actually considering this as a daily.
> Must drive one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I heard that Hyundai was releasing a N equivalent that is better to drive than a Stinger.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> That's not food!
> 
> And I love the mcrib but damn, that is not food!


Neither is a Twinkie®, but hey.. lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Or a Monday car.
> Started on Friday, knocked off early, pissed all weekend, finished off on Monday morning while still hungover...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That killed the car industry in Australia and the UK. The workers wanted "benefits" but gave little back to the firm. No wonder all the workers found themselves out of a job pretty quickly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Just got off a Facetime call with my biogenetics researcher sister...
> 
> ...


Okay as long as I don't turn into an amoeba


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Depends on how hot the recruiter is and what she is willing to do


#FangFang


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You get more per inch...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> My new neighbor has one. My Chick thought it was a Maserati.
> 
> OoO Baby!


It looks good in red


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Membership in that group seems to open a lot of doors. It's something that I would consider if I was approached.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I agree, but as an academic I doubt that there would be any positive effects. Can't win a Nobel prize in biology ;(

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay as long as I don't turn into an amoeba


Dibs on your watch collection


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Finally put up my Christmas tree made from wood.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Finally put up my Christmas tree made from wood.
> View attachment 15600439


Where are the lights?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


>


Hope you find that bracelet...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where are the lights?


On Xmas eve, you strike a match.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Depends on how hot the recruiter is and what she is willing to do











How about this?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> On Xmas eve, you strike a match.


Do have a fire extinguisher on standby


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Did you know you can add another filet-O-fish patty to the sandwich for $1.00. Huh?
> How about them apples? After about 14 years you can buy a Rolex with the money I just saved you!


Yes I knew that and it kinda sucks cause hard to pass up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Kind of mean but...yes I agree I could use to loose a few pounds accumulated via McDonald's fries.


Ever notice fries are where the money is made?


----------



## JordanPaige (Dec 14, 2020)

Omega is the best!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Honestly I have no idea! I think it was a Pennsylvania thing. LOL Something with their "57 varieties" slogan. Winters are cold an boring.
> 
> View attachment 15599907


Think it was used to refer to canines.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

JordanPaige said:


> Omega is the best!


Ain't that the truth?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Don't worry, it's the cooking that'll kill anything on it


You saw sign in my pic? It ain't food if it ain't fried.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've never seen anyone eat a Max burger with a knife and fork. With the exception of fast food I usually eat burgers and fries with utensils. Have you acclimated to the US way of eating?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yes - I have acclimatized to the US way of eating, using your hands/ fingers more than in Europe.

I still hold my knife and fork the European way and find it annoying that some basic (not fine dining) restaurants here wants you to reuse your utensils for several courses.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Finally put up my Christmas tree made from wood.
> View attachment 15600439


that ain't but about 1 month of supply :-(


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Just got off a Facetime call with my biogenetics researcher sister...
> 
> ...


So was it created in a lab? Too soon? Lol
And will it improve batteries?

@Mickey yes I knew all of the above info.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where are the lights?


Now I know why there are so many Christmas Tree fires...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I used to work for McDonalds when I was a kid. Well, I can't say "worked" because I worked one day and I have had it. LOL.
> 
> But size of the bun and quality these days are not like how I used to remember them.


Are we talking women or fast food?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Yes - I have acclimatized to the US way of eating, using your hands/ fingers more than in Europe.
> 
> I still hold my knife and fork the European way and find it annoying that some basic (not fine dining) restaurants here wants you to reuse your utensils for several courses.


Funny you should say that... I can remember when hamburgers arrived here and it seemed odd to pick it up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Better watch out for the CCTV camera made in China....
> 
> Or that smart TV that they can watch your every move....


I solved part of that by not having internet connectivity except...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did they change the fries? Wait, before everyone jumps on me, I think our supply chain in Australia is local so what you experience maybe different from me.


Well there was a time when they weren't reconstituted mush.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're complaining about taxation in Hong Kong? The Australian government tax is 33% "luxury car tax" on cars costing above $70k. Add stamp duty 2%, and GST of 10% and the car automatically goes from expensive to hyper expensive. HKD419k is still cheaper than our AU$120k for the same Boxster


Sir Dog this is the first time you've got it wrong I think? 

In Hong Kong that car starts at HKD966,000. That's AUD165,000 for the same Boxster! $419,000 is the price in Toronto converted to HKD.

Still think it's bad in Australia?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Neither is a Twinkie®, but hey.. lol


And we almost lost them.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's funny how you feel obliged to respond to me whenever I post something that has nothing to do with you, and feel obliged to end it with an insult. Of course, Barrackssi will follow, and Yngshr, and Snaggletooth, and Rusty427. Of course money doesn't buy class, but you should know what class is to begin with before talking about it. Oh, one more thing, do you reread yourself before posting? your response to me has nothing to do with my post; you just randomly throw incoherent thoughts at me, then insult me; you're a weird person with serious issues Galaga (I can't forget what you did with @Sappie66) , please just avoid me, or even better, put me on ignore. Thanks


You have the most childish and fragile ego on the internet. You need to take a breath mate and not take the internet so seriously. Everything in real life could change in an instant and all the cars, watches and trinkets would instantly mean nothing.

And you call yourself an Orthodox Christian. You need to read the bits about envy and gluttony again.

Seeing the nativity fast is upon us I suggest you start. It's obvious you will have plenty to reveal during confession. I know I do.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Ever notice fries are where the money is made?


Drinks too. It costs them next to nothing for the Coke with half a cup of ice.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about this?


Whozzat?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Ever notice fries are where the money is made?


Fries and sodas. Possibly the only bigger moneymaker in the food biz is water-filled plastic.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Drinks too. It costs them next to nothing for the Coke with half a cup of ice.


Yes but here any size is a $1


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Yes - I have acclimatized to the US way of eating, using your hands/ fingers more than in Europe.
> 
> I still hold my knife and fork the European way and find it annoying that some basic (not fine dining) restaurants here wants you to reuse your utensils for several courses.


I don't (didn't) know that there's a "European way" to holding a knife and fork. But I'll use chopsticks for darned near anything now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Drinks too. It costs them next to nothing for the Coke with half a cup of ice.


#enn arr ayy


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> You have the most childish and fragile ego on the internet. You need to take a breath mate and not take the internet so seriously. Everything in real life could change in an instant and all the cars, watches and trinkets would instantly mean nothing.
> 
> *And you call yourself an Orthodox Christian. You need to read the bits about envy and gluttony again.*
> 
> Seeing the nativity fast is upon us I suggest you start. It's obvious you will have plenty to reveal during confession. I know I do.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Yes but here any size is a $1


twss


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> <snip> Everything in real life could change in an instant and all the cars, watches and trinkets would instantly mean nothing.
> <snip>


well said G. It's been a rough year and even trying to be a better person is hard.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@5959HH ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> @5959HH ?


Does 44,001 count? I just checked and skimmed over almost 200 posts.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Oooof let's not get this thread locked y'all. We're in the middle of a pandemic. Some people have lost friends, family, jobs, and entire businesses.

The fact that we get to argue over small pieces metal that cost as much as some people's entire life salary is truly a sign of how blessed we are.

Happiness is between the ears not around the wrist. Drop that line next time your Rolex AD talks about wait lists and let me know what kind of face they make 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't (didn't) know that there's a "European way" to holding a knife and fork. *But I'll use chopsticks for darned near anything now.*


That's the Asian way ;-)

I had to learn how to use chopsticks the hard ay on the Chinese portion of the Tran Siberian railway back in 1988.

Funny how Thai restaurants here often give you chopsticks. Spent a couple of months in Thailand back in the late 80's and did not see one damn chopstick. M<maybe things have changed?

euro vs american way


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Whozzat?


Asked the man who never watched "ER." Or "Agents of Shield."

Ming Na.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Whozzat?


Ming Na. From Joy Luck Club, Marvel:Agents of SHEILD


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yes but here any size is a $1


Whoa. You guys are lucky. And free refills?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Does 44,001 count? I just checked and skimmed over almost 200 posts.


Smart. Small bust up happened.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Asked the man who never watched "ER." Or "Agents of Shield."
> 
> Ming Na.


You're right, I never watched either of those.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 15600293


I had to look at my calendar to confirm that it was Tuesday. It's already been a loong week of zooming.










New shoes arrived today

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ming Na. From Joy Luck Club, Marvel:Agents of SHEILD


She's on the Mandalorian now too and had a super brief cameo in the new live action Mulan movie.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> That's the Asian way ;-)
> 
> I had to learn how to use chopsticks the hard ay on the Chinese portion of the Tran Siberian railway back in 1988.
> 
> ...


Keeping the fork in my left hand would be bad for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Whoa. You guys are lucky. And free refills?


All you can guzzle....get that 32 oz one.. Drink.. Refill to go no ice... Good for the day.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Not pleasant.
> I just had a cracked tooth restored.
> Luckily didn't quite hit the nerve.
> Need to see if it holds or will require root canal...
> ...


A while back two cusps broke off from a filled molar that had cracked and I finally got a crown on it last month. I was very lucky that there wasn't any pulp involvement. The two dentist visits were quite an adventure.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> That's the Asian way ;-)
> 
> I had to learn how to use chopsticks the hard ay on the Chinese portion of the Tran Siberian railway back in 1988.
> 
> ...


Yep I learned the euro way back when but I tend to be old fashioned... Hmm or was that French... Nvr mind


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about this?


This also showed up:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> A while back two cusps broke off from a filled molar that had cracked and I finally got a crown on it last month. I was very lucky that there wasn't any pulp involvement. The two dentist visits were quite an adventure.


I remember... You made your dentist retire.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I had to look at my calendar to confirm that it was Tuesday. It's already been a loong week of zooming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap! mean it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Oooof let's not get this thread locked y'all. We're in the middle of a pandemic. Some people have lost friends, family, jobs, and entire businesses.
> 
> The fact that we get to argue over small pieces metal that cost as much as some people's entire life salary is truly a sign of how blessed we are.
> 
> ...


You're right. Norman's keeping an eye out for invading squirrels and MrsBS is cooking up a great-smelling "dunch" downstairs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sigh


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sigh


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're paying too much brother. Way too much.


With fuel and service costs of around $1k per month (over 30,000km per year), 25% residual over 4 years for a $65k car?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Depends on how hot the recruiter is and what she is willing to do


I work for the Govt. Recruiters are hired for their inability to judge anyone or make any decisions that may cause offence to any candidates. 
We employ a lot or morons...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> well said G. It's been a rough year and even trying to be a better person is hard.


My grandfather used to say that just when you think life is perfect put a small pebble in your shoe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> My grandfather used to say that just when you think life is perfect put a small pebble on your shoe.


Yep good advice..

Just saw this on news 








Jeff Bridges shares health update; 'feeling good,' bald head, new puppy


Actor Jeff Bridges gave an update on his battle against lymphoma this week, showing off a bald head and a new puppy.




www.thedenverchannel.com


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My Lexus is from 2005


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Just realized my Christmas tree looks like a peni$... Sorry everyone


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Yep good advice..
> 
> Just saw this on news
> 
> ...


Every birthday's a win. Not just at that age, either.

Can I add that I really like his site, too. Dunno who runs it, but's creative, clean, and fast.





MAIN MENU — JEFFBRIDGES.COM







jeffbridges.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Just realized my Christmas tree looks like a peni$... Sorry everyone


I don't know whether to be offended by a pen0r tree or to be offended that you'd think we'd be offended. I mean, what are we, a bridge club??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> This also showed up:
> 
> View attachment 15600712


I like how she licks the cupcake


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Dibs on your watch collection


As an amoeba he could wear them all simultaneously!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Just realized my Christmas tree looks like a peni$... Sorry everyone


It's standing tall ....


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> that ain't but about 1 month of supply :-(


Especially if you are eating mcribs!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> My grandfather used to say that just when you think life is perfect put a small pebble on your shoe.


Life is perfectly capable of supplying all the pebbles my shoe needs.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The fact that we get to argue over small pieces metal that cost as much as some people's entire life salary is truly a sign of how blessed we are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Ummm EXCUSE ME! Some of us wear ceramic on our wrists. Savage. 


OoO Baby!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like how she licks the cupcake


Cupcake...? ohhh, yeah, I see it now


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> As an amoeba he could wear them all simultaneously!


He'd better hope i never bleach 'em


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Yep good advice..
> 
> Just saw this on news
> 
> ...


One of my favorite actors of all time.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> You have the most childish and fragile ego on the internet. You need to take a breath mate and not take the internet so seriously. Everything in real life could change in an instant and all the cars, watches and trinkets would instantly mean nothing.
> 
> And you call yourself an Orthodox Christian. You need to read the bits about envy and gluttony again.
> 
> Seeing the nativity fast is upon us I suggest you start. It's obvious you will have plenty to reveal during confession. I know I do.


Ok Galaga, since you insist on engaging with me, let's talk. First, I am not an Orthodox Christian, my mother was, but since my father was a Catholic Christian, that makes me a Catholic. But since you bring religion in the subject, envy is when you desire or feel jalousy towards others' possessions or status or achievement; hmmm... where do you see this sin in me? I am the one with the possessions, etc... Gluttony is selfish overconsumption; how do you know that I don't give back accordingly? do you have reasons to believe that you know me enough to judge me? or do you adhere to the stereotype that rich people are selfish being that have no other aim in their life than self indulgence? who do you think are the biggest contributors to charity? the over-indebted nice people that are living above their means and maxing their credit cards to buy stuff that make them feel good about themselves, or the bad rich people that spend their own money on things they can afford, but still have enough to give away at charity events they organize themselves? And regarding confession, again, what do you know about me to know what I have to reveal? isn't that a little presumptuous?

Now, let's talk about my childish behaviour and fragile ego, as per your assessment. What is childish about responding to guys calling me out behind my back; this is childish in my books, they want to call me out, act like a man and do it straight up. And my fragile ego you are talking about, are you sure you know what is an ego? every time I respond to someone, the word ego is mentioned; yes, I do have an ego, like everybody else, but it's rather inflated than fragile, and with good reasons that is.

The thing that puzzles me with you Galaga is that I never took a shot at you, I even liked you, and the only time I disagreed with you was when you started harrassing @Sappie66 , so, why is it that when I have a disagreement with anyone in this forum you are the first one to bluntly attack me even though you are not involved in the matter at hand? aren't you the one taking this internet thing too seriously? after all, I am a complete stranger to you, and yet, I seem to annoy you to the point that you even compelled to insult me, just like you did earlier.

Now, let's make things clear: I left OoO because some people here were showing hostile behaviour towards me, some openly, some less obviously, and I created my own thread to avoid ruining this one. Some of you became regulars over there, and I am very happy that they graced me with their presence. Their names is in my updated OP, and those are the ones that I wish to keep interacting with. As long as this COV is still there, I intend to spend time on WUS and I don't want to have any confrontation with anyone of you, or any interaction in other parts of the forum. Don't mention me, do not comment me, just forget about me; even better, put me on your ignore list. Lastly, do not respond to this post, but, if any of you feel the urge to do it, do it by PM. Thank you.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> So just like Twitter Facebook and Google ?


You left out Instagram.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> You're right, I never watched either of those.


x2


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok Galaga, since you insist on engaging with me, let's talk. First, I am not an Orthodox Christian, my mother was, but since my father was a Catholic Christian, that makes me a Catholic. But since you bring religion in the subject, envy is when you desire or feel jalousy towards others' possessions or status or achievement; hmmm... where do you see this sin in me? I am the one with the possessions, etc... Gluttony is selfish overconsumption; how do you know that I don't give back accordingly? do you have reasons to believe that you know me enough to judge me? or do you adhere to the stereotype that rich people are selfish being that have no other aim in their life than self indulgence? who do you think are the biggest contributors to charity? the over-indebted nice people that are living above their means and maxing their credit cards to buy stuff that make them feel good about themselves, or the bad rich people that spend their own money on things they can afford, but still have enough to give away at charity events they organize themselves? And regarding confession, again, what do you know about me to know what I have to reveal? isn't that a little presumptuous?
> 
> Now, let's talk about my childish behaviour and fragile ego, as per your assessment. What is childish about responding to guys calling me out behind my back; this is childish in my books, they want to call me out, act like a man and do it straight up. And my fragile ego you are talking about, are you sure you know what is an ego? every time I respond to someone, the word ego is mentioned; yes, I do have an ego, like everybody else, but it's rather inflated than fragile, and with good reasons that is.
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What is no.1? That Philippine fried chicken place? Jolly Bee?


Yes. Jollibee. It really is a burger place (Yumburger is its burger) but it became known for its chicken (Chicken Joy).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Yes. Jollibee. It really is a burger place (Yumburger is its burger) but it became known for its chicken (Chicken Joy).


I think I have tried Jolly Bee. Nice 

And if I am not wrong, the owner of Jolly Bee also owns a large portion of the McDonalds franchise here in Western Australia.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok Galaga, since you insist on engaging with me, let's talk. First, I am not an Orthodox Christian, my mother was, but since my father was a Catholic Christian, that makes me a Catholic. But since you bring religion in the subject, envy is when you desire or feel jalousy towards others' possessions or status or achievement; hmmm... where do you see this sin in me? I am the one with the possessions, etc... Gluttony is selfish overconsumption; how do you know that I don't give back accordingly? do you have reasons to believe that you know me enough to judge me? or do you adhere to the stereotype that rich people are selfish being that have no other aim in their life than self indulgence? who do you think are the biggest contributors to charity? the over-indebted nice people that are living above their means and maxing their credit cards to buy stuff that make them feel good about themselves, or the bad rich people that spend their own money on things they can afford, but still have enough to give away at charity events they organize themselves? And regarding confession, again, what do you know about me to know what I have to reveal? isn't that a little presumptuous?
> 
> Now, let's talk about my childish behaviour and fragile ego, as per your assessment. What is childish about responding to guys calling me out behind my back; this is childish in my books, they want to call me out, act like a man and do it straight up. And my fragile ego you are talking about, are you sure you know what is an ego? every time I respond to someone, the word ego is mentioned; yes, I do have an ego, like everybody else, but it's rather inflated than fragile, and with good reasons that is.
> 
> ...


Thanks PF, now can you please get me a BLRO at MSRP, preferably before Orthodox Christmas. (7 Jan 2021). I promise I'll buy it.

And I give to charity too. Not as much as you of course but It's all relative but I do claim it on tax.

And I don't hate you PF, I actually don't hate anyone I just think you are a little sensitive and precious at least in this realm.

However your watch collection is amazing. I don't care too much about the cars. My advice is be a little humble about it so you don't come across as a pretentious wanker. Which I suspect is why some have a certain opinion on you.

Sve najbolje!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're complaining about taxation in Hong Kong? The Australian government tax is 33% "luxury car tax" on cars costing above $70k. Add stamp duty 2%, and GST of 10% and the car automatically goes from expensive to hyper expensive. HKD419k is still cheaper than our AU$120k for the same Boxster


Here luxury cars are taxed 100%.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Here luxury cars are taxed 100%.


I thought you guys kicked out the dictator already? Wow! 100% tax is very high. Probably same as Singapore.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought you guys kicked out the dictator already? Wow! 100% tax is very high. Probably same as Singapore.


That's why there was rampant smuggling through the economic zones.

But at least there's zero tax for electric cars and hybrids i think.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Here luxury cars are taxed 100%.











Can't like that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ back in 2018, a base model Carrera here would cost about USD250K. How much is one in the US or Australia?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Landed an SPB185 this evening.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Landed an SPB185 this evening.
> 
> View attachment 15601035


Thoughts? Real-life pics? This and the 187 look kinda interesting as do the SPB 143 and 149.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> ^ back in 2018, a base model Carrera here would cost about USD250K. How much is one in the US or Australia?


Base 911 starts at just under $100k USD. However, that "base" model basically comes without the steering wheel when it comes to Porsche and the way their options work.

Even with a "basic" color, if you want leather inside and power seats you're looking at about $110k _before_ you even get to the options. I'd argue the car is usually priced in the $120-130k range (which to me seems insane for the BASE 911).


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Sigh
> View attachment 15600739


Kristiansand Norway...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Base 911 starts at just under $100k USD. However, that "base" model basically comes without the steering wheel when it comes to Porsche and the way their options work.
> 
> Even with a "basic" color, if you want leather inside and power seats you're looking at about $110k _before_ you even get to the options. I'd argue the car is usually priced in the $120-130k range (which to me seems insane for the BASE 911).


so I guess the 100% customs duties on luxury cars here is reflected in that very small sample of one.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Well what a shyt show this was to catch up on. Kinda saddened. We’re a small group here guys that all wish we had bigger dicks. No measuring required. Unless we are going by girth cuz I’m hung like a soup can. 
Can’t we just answer an insult with an (eat a dick bro) and squash it? Glad I was busy most of the day and missed the action in real time. Quit stinking up our clubhouse dickholes. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Well what a shyt show this was to catch up on. Kinda saddened. We're a small group here guys that all wish we had bigger dicks. No measuring required. Unless we are going by girth cuz I'm hung like a soup can.
> Can't we just answer an insult with an (eat a dick bro) and squash it? Glad I was busy most of the day and missed the action in real time. Quit stinking up our clubhouse dickholes.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


soup can? Mine's as wide as fruit cocktail can.

wait, that cant be good. 

this is a free forum. Feel free to express yourself. But no need to prove the size and girth of your dick.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> soup can? Mine's as wide as fruit cocktail can.
> 
> wait, that cant be good.
> 
> this is a free forum. Feel free to express yourself. But no need to prove the size and girth of your dick.


Pretty sure Chef Boyardee sponsors this Beanie weenie. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Live shot after bracelet sizing...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Live shot after bracelet sizing...
> 
> View attachment 15601091


Daylight picture please.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Well what a shyt show this was to catch up on. Kinda saddened. We're a small group here guys that all wish we had bigger dicks. No measuring required. Unless we are going by girth cuz I'm hung like a soup can.
> Can't we just answer an insult with an (eat a dick bro) and squash it? Glad I was busy most of the day and missed the action in real time. Quit stinking up our clubhouse dickholes.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I can say in all honesty that I wish I had a bigger xxxxxx


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Live shot after bracelet sizing...
> 
> View attachment 15601091


Size ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Daylight picture please.


think he's in his basement gameroom


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Kristiansand Norway...


I love how the people in Norway use light in the dark months. On a late-season visit, I used to walk through the neighborhoods well into the night. I'd go down to the harbor in the dark to feel the wind and the salt spray and the wildness of the ocean, then go back through the neighborhoods and to absorb the yellow glow of domesticity of people safely tucked into their homes. I love the feeling of cool air in my lungs and a warm coat on my back.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Daylight picture please.


I'm hanging out in the dark for now, but I'll get you one soon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I love how the people in Norway use light in the dark months. On a late-season visit, I used to walk through the neighborhoods well into the night. I'd go down to the harbor in the dark to feel the wind and the salt spray and the wildness of the ocean, then go back through the neighborhoods and to absorb the yellow glow of domesticity of people safely tucked into their homes. I love the feeling of cool air in my lungs and a warm coat on my back.


dam you are a poet


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Guys, you've convinced me to not move to Oz, HK or the Philippines. Those car taxes are ludicrous. It would grind my gears every day I drove. Unintentional pun. Oy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> dam you are a poet


Dam, he is.

Bony, you sure you don't want to write for a living?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Size ?


42mm


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> 42mm
> 
> View attachment 15601117


I am glad you understood the size I was talking about  thanks


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> 42mm
> 
> View attachment 15601117


not sure that's what he is asking about


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> dam you are a poet


Thanks, I enjoy reflecting on such times, especially when the chips are down. While I'm out and about, I call it tasting the sweetness of life. Mrs. BW thinks it's goofy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Base 911 starts at just under $100k USD. However, that "base" model basically comes without the steering wheel when it comes to Porsche and the way their options work.
> 
> Even with a "basic" color, if you want leather inside and power seats you're looking at about $110k _before_ you even get to the options. I'd argue the car is usually priced in the $120-130k range (which to me seems insane for the BASE 911).


It's crazy. Optioning a 911 to have the same extras as my Honda costs half as much as the entire Honda does.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I can say in all honesty that I wish I had a bigger xxxxxx


I can't.

I mean, I don't know what YOURS is like and I don't care, it's because... ok nevermind


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dam, he is.
> 
> Bony, you sure you don't want to write for a living?


Ha! I look forward to having nothing I write matter to anyone, except as a diversion. I'm glad I can hit the spot once in a while.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I can't.
> 
> I mean, I don't know what YOURS is like and I don't care, it's because... ok nevermind











I got a new chair


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Thanks, I enjoy reflecting on such times, especially when the chips are down. While I'm out and about, I call it tasting the sweetness of life. Mrs. BW thinks it's goofy.


Moments like


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Ha! I look forward to having nothing I write matter to anyone, except as a diversion. I'm glad I can hit the spot once in a while.


Was nice write up.
Keep going


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> It's crazy. Optioning a 911 to have the same extras as my Honda costs half as much as the entire Honda does.


It is a racket .
Car starting at 20k w options 40k just nuts 
You pay even more for some that have no electric windows because it saves weight ...just stupid


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> ^ back in 2018, a base model Carrera here would cost about USD250K. How much is one in the US or Australia?


AU$268k driveaway. Works out to be US$202k



https://www.carsales.com.au/cars/details/2020-porsche-911-carrera-992-auto-my21/SHRM-AD-6090398/?Cr=0


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Does 44,001 count? I just checked and skimmed over almost 200 posts.


LOL.

I thought you stopped the whole milestone thing?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey B5's here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's see what we have in the vaults...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> My Lexus is from 2005


A good year for Lexii.

I think they had a bumper crop free of pests...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Just realized my Christmas tree looks like a peni$... Sorry everyone


I noticed, just didn't want to say in polite company...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, BT's here too.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like how she licks the cupcake


Let her loose on BT's Christmas tree...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, BT's here too.
> 
> View attachment 15601151


beautiful


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Let her loose on BT's Christmas tree...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


mrs BT loved my christmas tree


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is for Gun when he shows up.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I got a new chair











I'm considering an X-Chair as my next one. Anyone have personal experience with this somewhat pricey brand of computer chair?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> mrs BT loved my christmas tree


TMI.

Besides, you're both consenting adults.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> ^ back in 2018, a base model Carrera here would cost about USD250K. How much is one in the US or Australia?


About $220K AUD, but by the time you add options and on-road costs it would have been much closer to $250k AUD in 2018.

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> LOL.
> 
> I thought you stopped the whole milestone thing?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I did. My comment to BT was tongue-in-cheek. I think BT is committed to my doing another 59 milestone but I'm equally committed to disappointing him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> TMI.
> 
> Besides, you're both consenting adults.


esp the red spray


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I did. My comment to BT was tongue-in-cheek. I think BT is committed to my doing another 59 milestone but I'm equally committed to disappointing him.


actually i saved you from that one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'm considering an X-Chair as my next one. Anyone have personal experience with this somewhat pricey brand of computer chair?


i think 3 legs would be better for the environment


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> mrs BT loved my christmas tree


The movie was on the other night and I ended up sitting through like 3/4 of it. She was just epic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> About $220K AUD, but by the time you add options and on-road costs it would have been much closer to $250k AUD in 2018.
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


so about 170K USD. Still "cheaper" than buying here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> i think 3 legs would be better for the environment


That would be 3 legs on each side.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I did. My comment to BT was tongue-in-cheek. I think BT is committed to my doing another 59 milestone but I'm equally committed to disappointing him.


add 10


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> The movie was on the other night and I ended up sitting through like 3/4 of it. She was just epic.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


uh you found our 1969 home movie?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Let's see what we have in the vaults...
> 
> View attachment 15601148
> 
> ...


If that's the sort of reception I get, I need to come back more often...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I noticed, just didn't want to say in polite company...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


who's polite?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> mrs BT loved my christmas tree


Too much information...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Let's see what we have in the vaults...
> 
> View attachment 15601148
> 
> ...


how can they breathe in your vault? As big as a room/house?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Guys, you've convinced me to not move to Oz, HK or the Philippines. Those car taxes are ludicrous. It would grind my gears every day I drove. Unintentional pun. Oy.


singapore is worse i think. Aside from the taxes there's a permit to buy a car and the parking space thing. That's why most private cars there are uber luxury levels.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> AU$268k driveaway. Works out to be US$202k
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.carsales.com.au/cars/details/2020-porsche-911-carrera-992-auto-my21/SHRM-AD-6090398/?Cr=0


You still have it better than here. Or is it Betterthere?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm considering an X-Chair as my next one. Anyone have personal experience with this somewhat pricey brand of computer chair?


It looks a lot like some of the ones we have at work and I wouldn't recommend. We go thru many many many office chairs at work. We got some big fellas and some jobs that require 12hrs of sitting. I'll try and find some brands of the ones that do well.

I saw a commercial the other day of a company selling replacement roller blade style wheels for office chairs that seems just genius level upgrade.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I can say in all honesty that I wish I had a bigger xxxxxx


mine's longer. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxXXX


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Size ?


twss


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> how can they breathe in your vault? As big as a room/house?


I had to install windows to let in fresh air because of COVID. Strangest vault you've ever seen...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> uh you found our 1969 home movie?


Indeed. Lol. 
Believe it or not I actually have a dvd copy of breakfast at Tiffany's.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

New things I learned today:
1) the Mona Lisa was stolen in 1911 recovered in 1913
2) Gale Storm died in 2009
3) Jeff Bridges has cancer


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't forget Dog...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Indeed. Lol.
> Believe it or not I actually have a dvd copy of breakfast at Tiffany's.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


there's a story there but... nvr mind


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This might work for Big Al if memory serves...










If not, we got more.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'm considering an X-Chair as my next one. Anyone have personal experience with this somewhat pricey brand of computer chair?


Speaking of chairs...I'm typing this while sitting in my circa 1981 chair.. mrs BT has a matching one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> It looks a lot like some of the ones we have at work and I wouldn't recommend. We go thru many many many office chairs at work. We got some big fellas and some jobs that require 12hrs of sitting. I'll try and find some brands of the ones that do well.
> 
> I saw a commercial the other day of a company selling replacement roller blade style wheels for office chairs that seems just genius level upgrade.
> 
> ...



















Thanks. This is my current chair that's seen better days. 








This is the one before that I bought at Office Depot that's also seen better days. I need to roll both chairs to the curb next bulk trash pickup.

HOWEVER before I do that I need a tough, durable replacement chair.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. This is my current chair that's seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would keep those... my office chair that followed me for many years is in the barn at the moment


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Indeed. Lol.
> Believe it or not I actually have a dvd copy of breakfast at Tiffany's.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My wife's favorite movie.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I would keep those... my office chair that followed me for many years is in the barn at the moment


Send me the address of your barn and I'll ship my two chairs to you.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of chairs...I'm typing this while sitting in my circa 1981 chair.. mrs BT has a matching one.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It's crazy. Optioning a 911 to have the same extras as my Honda costs half as much as the entire Honda does.


Yup, and apparently Porsche has been notorious about that for years. Mercedes is guilty as well, and even BMW to a degree (but really only for "extravagant" extras like the carbon fiber pieces, carbon ceramic brakes, individual colors, etc) where as Porsche won't even give you leather or power seats on a base $99k car unless you add it... while most companies have "packages" to pick from, it seems like everything with Porsche is a la carte.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. This is my current chair that's seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That PU leather doesn't holdup well at all in long-term use. You are better off spending the money on a real leather executive chair. If the budget doesn't allow for leather. Vinyl will have to do.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Send me the address of your barn and I'll ship my two chairs to you.


Met Danny at trash dump here in 2007... He said I will take anything you throw away..was a great place to take junk to..old store on way to dump... went well til it caught fire and Danny was transported to hospital in 2017... he never came home..
one man's junk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> I got a new chair


Can I see daylight photos? 
Got any real life photos? 
Is it the right height sized and all?????


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. This is my current chair that's seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF chairs could talk...
OH and I learned to love you even a little more tonight when I saw your mouse pad.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Finally put up my Christmas tree made from wood.
> View attachment 15600439


3 months ago that "tree" was worth $25,000.

OoO Baby!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I got a new chair


Steelcase?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Can I see daylight photos?
> Got any real life photos?
> Is it the right height sized and all?????


You bet your [email protected]@ you will when it shows up


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Steelcase?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> You bet your [email protected]@ you will when it shows up


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> View attachment 15601195


Not sure what to think of that ....


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> They're basically the same thing today... and that's a thumbs up to Kia, but a bigger disappointment in Maserati. And the interior (at least on the Ghibli and Levante, I haven't been in the new Quatroportte) is basically that from a Chrysler 200...
> 
> Still the best poser car for the fake-it-till-you-make-it crowd. They sound plenty nice and, speaking of leases, I think you can still have a Ghibli for $499/mo with minimal down.


I looked at the Ghibli 5 years ago when I was car shopping. The car sounded great at WOT but was a dog when it came to power. It wasn't for me.

OoO Baby!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


>


Excellent choice.

we have one steelcase and two Humanscales in home office. Lagetha gets them for free being interior architect.

steelcase is heavy as feck


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> I looked at the Ghibli 5 years ago when I was car shopping. The car sounded great at WOT but was a dog when it came to power. It wasn't for me.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Is ghibli a food?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> '68 DeVille convertible


Very nice. My Father drove Cadillac's in the 70's and 80's. I had a few myself. My first car was his '83 Coupe DeVille. Oh, the memories. My favorite Caddy was my 1990 Coupe DeVille. Out of all the Cadillac's I owned/drove that was my favorite.

OoO Baby!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Excellent choice.
> 
> we have one steelcase and two Humanscales in home office. Lagetha gets them for free being interior architect.
> 
> steelcase is heavy as feck


Free ?!! Next time tell before I shell out the cash LOL


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Is ghibli a food?








2021 Maserati Ghibli: You're not like everyone else | Maserati USA


Discover Ghibli, the elegant but sporty Maserati sedan: all about interior & exterior, engine specs and the latest innovations, only on the official Maserati website.




www.googleadservices.com


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> So just like Twitter Facebook and Google ?


LOL not like that!

OoO Baby!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Free ?!! Next time tell before I shell out the cash LOL


And i think they are rather expensive, yes?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> And i think they are rather expensive, yes?


Gf

humanscales are a couple of g from memory


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> And i think they are rather expensive, yes?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> I looked at the Ghibli 5 years ago when I was car shopping. The car sounded great at WOT but was a dog when it came to power. It wasn't for me.
> 
> OoO Baby!


That sounds about right when it comes to the Ghibli (or as we call it, the "Cheapli") it does sound great, but I don't think the car has anything else going for it at all (except maybe (1) great lease deals to be had and (2) 80% of people that don't know cars will _think_ you're a "baller" in a $200k car)


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Well what a shyt show this was to catch up on. Kinda saddened. We're a small group here guys that all wish we had bigger dicks. No measuring required. Unless we are going by girth cuz I'm hung like a soup can.
> Can't we just answer an insult with an (eat a dick bro) and squash it? Glad I was busy most of the day and missed the action in real time. Quit stinking up our clubhouse dickholes.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That reminds me of how my pal Butch would describe his junk. He liked to say; "I might not be long enough to hit the back of the garage, buy ill scrape both sides of the wall pulling in".


OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I'm considering an X-Chair as my next one. Anyone have personal experience with this somewhat pricey brand of computer chair?


My cousin has the X chair. He is a large man, he fills it out nicely. I have sat in it myself and it's a solid chair. Well made and comfortable.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> You still have it better than here. Or is it Betterthere?


Very cheeky.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This might work for Big Al if memory serves...
> 
> View attachment 15601169
> 
> ...


She'll do. My taste requires concealed ribs and hipbones. Also the back end has to jiggle a bit. I don't like pretty skeletons. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> My cousin has the X chair. He is a large man, he fills it out nicely. I have sat in it myself and it's a solid chair. Well made and comfortable.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Do you know offhand how long has your cousin has had the X-Chair and how has it held up? As you can see the two I currently now own haven't held up all that well. My biggest issue with what I've used is the faux leather flaking off. Plus neither chair has decent back support.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> That sounds about right when it comes to the Ghibli (or as we call it, the "Cheapli") it does sound great, but I don't think the car has anything else going for it at all (except maybe (1) great lease deals to be had and (2) 80% of people that don't know cars will _think_ you're a "baller" in a $200k car)


For a few years they were the "car" to have. I would get the solicitation post cards in the mail 2 or 3 times a month to lease one. I haven't seen one in these parts for a while now. Everyone around here is driving a pickup truck or an SUV. I'm a luxury car guy. I've been a truck driver for almost 30 years I wanna relax when I commute to and from work.

OoO Baby!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Sir Dog this is the first time you've got it wrong I think?
> 
> In Hong Kong that car starts at HKD966,000. That's AUD165,000 for the same Boxster! $419,000 is the price in Toronto converted to HKD.
> 
> Still think it's bad in Australia?


Not complaining about taxation as a whole of course, Hong Kong has one of the lowest taxation in general..., just car taxation specifically.

This is the first registration tax for any new passenger cars in Hong Kong. Right now AUD1.00 is about HKD5.85. So for any passenger car the first registration tax for value declared up to the first AUD25,600 is at 40%. On the next $25,600 is at 75%. Then the next $34,000 is at 100%. Remainder will be taxed at 115%!

So, for a car that has a retail of HKD300,000 (AUD51,210), we have to pay a first registration tax of HKD172,500 (AUD29,445).

Which also explains why certain "standard equipments" you find, for instance, in a Merc E-class in the States or Canada you won't find them in Hong Kong-spec'd cars, just to avoid bringing the total price to the next tax bracket.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Do you know offhand how long has your cousin has had the X-Chair and how has it held up? As you can see the two I currently now own haven't held up all that well. My biggest issue with what I've used is the faux leather flaking off. Plus neither chair has decent back support.


I just shot him a text and he said he has two now. The first 1 he has had for 3 years with no issue, he brought that one to his office 6 months ago and ordered a new one for home.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> ^ back in 2018, a base model Carrera here would cost about USD250K. How much is one in the US or Australia?


I know you didn't ask about Canada, but a reasonably optioned Carrera 2 is about $150000+.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Guys, you've convinced me to not move to Oz, HK or the Philippines. Those car taxes are ludicrous. It would grind my gears every day I drove. Unintentional pun. Oy.


A good while I was liking the idea of living in Oz. Might reconsider for that very reason.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> I am glad you understood the size I was talking about  thanks


Maybe he didn't!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I know you didn't ask about Canada, but a reasonably optioned Carrera 2 is about $150000+.


yes, sir. I didnt ask about canada for a reason. just kidding.

is that in CAD?

the premise still holds true. Taxation here is too much. I think it's worse in HK and Singapore though.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> New things I learned today:
> 1) the Mona Lisa was stolen in 1911 recovered in 1913
> 2) Gale Storm died in 2009
> 3) Jeff Bridges has cancer


Sorry you didn't hear about Jeff Bridges sooner. His announcement was so in keeping with his personality. I hope he's got plenty of good years left.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> uh you found our 1969 home movie?


Glad you used all 4 digits for the year.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Sorry you didn't hear about Jeff Bridges sooner. His announcement was so in keeping with his personality. I hope he's got plenty of good years left.


that form of cancer is what led to mrs bt cousin earlier this year


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> that form of cancer is what led to mrs bt cousin earlier this year


Yeah, the numbers aren't good.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

5959HH said:


>


Judging by the gash in that seat I'd say that chair's seen some industrial grade next level farting. Love your work. You show that chair who's boss 59.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Glad you used all 4 digits


That's what she said.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone pay attention to this in their daily/nightly routine? Same for newer movements I wonder but think probably not?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Judging by the gash in that seat I'd say that chair's seen some *industrial grade next level farting*. Love your work. You show that chair who's boss 59.


Let it rip!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Anyone pay attention to this in their daily/nightly routine? Same for newer movements I wonder but think probably not?
> View attachment 15601309


Never. It sits in the watch winder.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Never. It sits in the watch winder.


I've never been able to believe in those.

Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> I've never been able to believe in those.


Allow me to preach to you.....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Allow me to preach to you.....


I have the whole "it's an engine don't run it if you're not using it" theory.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I just wear mine all the time. I didn't do that pre-Rolex, but I was curious about eliminating temperature variation as a contributor to timekeeping variation. It's so close to dead-on that I never bothered to see how it runs when it gets the night off.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> I just shot him a text and he said he has two now. The first 1 he has had for 3 years with no issue, he brought that one to his office 6 months ago and ordered a new one for home.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Thanks so much. Very helpful firsthand information.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> I have the whole "it's an engine don't run it if you're not using it" theory.


If you're wearing it 24/7, then the engine would still be running.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you're wearing it 24/7, then the engine would still be running.


yeah but not the other watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> yeah but not the other watches.


If I were an octopus, I could wear 8 watches at any one time....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Anyone pay attention to this in their daily/nightly routine? Same for newer movements I wonder but think probably not?
> View attachment 15601309


Based on my small sample size dial-up still gains. In vertical positions it's the opposite vs the offer movements - with crown down gaining less, and crown up gaining more.

All the above still depends on how well the movement has been regulated, or close to zero gain. If the average is closer to zero gain then crown down will lose time.

Makes any sense?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If I were an octopus, I could wear 8 watches at any one time....


If you were one of these, you wouldn't need a world timer









Sunflower sea star - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tried it yet?


Nah not yet

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I post because this is my 24,000th post on Watch U Seek.
> View attachment 15599716


Congrats

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Congrats


Congrats for you coming up to 31,000!!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oh, I am sorry if my post have offended other than those I was responding to, but, since I no longer participate in this thread, there was no need to badmouth me behind my back


Well PF I'm sorry if you were offended by that post but it was said tongue in cheek (as you well know pretty much everything I say here is) but anyway. There was nothing sinister behind that, it was literally a reference to the photos you'd taken of your cars. I wasn't doubting them. If you recall something I said to you a very long time ago, when you were first posting on OoO, take things at face value.

EDIT: the interesting part is that the second thing you posted quoting me actually had nothing to do with you. If you must know, it was a reference to the watch and sneaker forums on Facebook where people try on / take pics of objects then post them as 'incoming'.

I'm sure you're abreast on what's been happening in OoO that you'll know I have largely not been on OoO (or this forum) for the last few months and honestly hope you're doing well

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Every time...
> 
> Hope you are getting the chance to give your Nissan some track time?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Nah nothing for a long time. Probably be another while before that happens. I actually want to do a restore on the thing but I'm in no real hurry to do it.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I swear by Michelin Pilot on everything...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


X2.

They're a safe bet Michellins. Never driven on a bad set, regardless of application

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> My Lexus is from 2005


Rich man's Toyota, nice!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> A good year for Lexii.
> 
> I think they had a bumper crop free of pests...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


What about their air bags?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is for Gun when he shows up.
> 
> View attachment 15601157


Thanks you!

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup, and apparently Porsche has been notorious about that for years. Mercedes is guilty as well, and even BMW to a degree (but really only for "extravagant" extras like the carbon fiber pieces, carbon ceramic brakes, individual colors, etc) where as Porsche won't even give you leather or power seats on a base $99k car unless you add it... while most companies have "packages" to pick from, it seems like everything with Porsche is a la carte.


Right, and I was just adding things like leather seats (not leather dash trim), adaptive cruise, etc. I guess you don't need that stuff if you're going to track it, but come on...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Is ghibli a food?


No, it's the best film animation studio on the planet.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Excellent choice.
> 
> we have one steelcase and two Humanscales in home office. Lagetha gets them for free being interior architect.
> 
> steelcase is heavy as feck


Yeesh, yeah, they're pricey. I don't know how much longer I'll be teleworking, so I'm thinking of going with ikea. Plus an adjustable desk.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats for you coming up to 31,000!!!


Oh really? No idea that was happening.

It probably the longest time I've taken to get another 1000 posts

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh really? No idea that was happening.
> 
> It probably the longest time I've taken to get another 1000 posts
> 
> Brother of OoO


thought i would catch you after passing tooth


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> thought i would catch you after passing tooth


Too bad. Gun has got all barrels firing!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> thought i would catch you after passing tooth


Lol you probably will. Just wait for work to get busy again

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Too bad. Gun has got all barrels firing!


Oh god, that's not a good sign for anyone trying to catch up on OoO

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh god, that's not a good sign for anyone trying to catch up on OoO
> 
> Brother of OoO


We are not chasing milestones. Free style posting is what I call this.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Indeed. Lol.
> Believe it or not I actually have a dvd copy of breakfast at Tiffany's.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So do I.
Box set with Sabrina and I think Roman Holiday.
Mrs B5 got as a gift...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> New things I learned today:
> 1) the Mona Lisa was stolen in 1911 recovered in 1913
> 2) Gale Storm died in 2009
> 3) Jeff Bridges has cancer


Liked that you learned new stuff, but can't like anyone getting cancer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What about their air bags?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Does that affect the aftertaste?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I swear by Michelin Pilot on everything...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Have been using Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics for over 6 years now, from the 1st gen to the current A5 - astonishingly good grip in the wet and very gradual when nearing limits, love them! Can't argue with a high performance tire that's only about $180 for a 255/35 R18 with reasonable treadwear.

That said, they don't take on potholes very well apparently...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

In fact, it is already above cloud level. I still work hard. Greetings to you guys!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So do I.
> *Box *set with Sabrina and I think Roman Holiday.
> Mrs B5 got as a gift...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Every time I hear "box, box, box" I think of Formula One.... 

Is the Melbourne GP going to go ahead next year?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Does that affect the aftertaste?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I am sure it does. Each time I blow up a doll, erm.. balloon, I get that funny taste on my lips.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> In fact, it is already above cloud level. I still work hard. Greetings to you guys!


Welcome back @mario1971

Haven't seen you in a while. You keeping well? Winding down to Christmas already?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Have been using Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics for over 6 years now, from the 1st gen to the current A5 - astonishingly good grip in the wet and very gradual when nearing limits, love them! Can't argue with a high performance tire that's only about $180 for a 255/35 R18 with reasonable treadwear.
> 
> That said, they don't take on potholes very well apparently...


I think everyone's expectations and experience is different.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Welcome back @mario1971
> 
> Haven't seen you in a while. You keeping well? Winding down to Christmas already?


Thank you, everything is fine with me and my family. Now I am on the road, I visit key clients all over Poland, I transport Christmas gifts. Every day a few kilometers, yesterday e.g. 700 km. I am very tired, but being in the capital yesterday I stopped by the boutique and bought myself a premature 50th birthday present.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think everyone's expectations and experience is different.


Of course. The cars we drive, the way we drive, the roads we drive on...even how we setup the tire pressure all contribute to a different experience.

Still, I remember paying good money for a set of Bridgestone RE001 Adrenaline when they first came out. Yes they were decent tires but on the same car the Goodyears definitely have better grip in the wet...there was no going back.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Thank you, everything is fine with me and my family. Now I am on the road, I visit key clients all over Poland, I transport Christmas gifts. Every day a few kilometers, yesterday e.g. 700 km. I am very tired, but being in the capital yesterday I stopped by the boutique and bought myself a premature 50th birthday present.


A new car?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Of course. The cars we drive, the way we drive, the roads we drive on...even how we setup the tire pressure all contribute to a different experience.
> 
> Still, I remember paying good money for a set of Bridgestone RE001 Adrenaline when they first came out. Yes they were decent tires but on the same car the Goodyears definitely have better grip in the wet...there was no going back.


Bridgestone aren't very good here in Australia with loose surfaces. Not much grip on wet or dry. Can't remember how Pirelli was like as it was a long time ago. At the moment, I have got Continental and Michelin.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A new car?


Still the same, almost 5-year-old Mercedes GLC.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> No, it's the best film animation studio on the planet.
> View attachment 15601356


I think that's the film company that made Spirited Away? My kids loved that movie. I thought pretty cool/bizarre LOL.










Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Still the same, almost 5-year-old Mercedes GLC.


A new watch?

Off topic, but does your GLC tyre skip when you do a tight turn?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think everyone's expectations and experience is different.


in the art event i went to over the weekend, there was a piece on a Goodyear tire. But the title of the painting was: Not a Good Year.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A new watch?
> 
> Off topic, but does your GLC tyre skip when you do a tight turn?


The watch is new, and with a tire, I did not understand the question.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Thank you, everything is fine with me and my family. Now I am on the road, I visit key clients all over Poland, I transport Christmas gifts. Every day a few kilometers, yesterday e.g. 700 km. I am very tired, but being in the capital yesterday I stopped by the boutique and bought myself a premature 50th birthday present.


speaking of premature 50th bday presents, just came from AD and got the boss' new watch (that's another story). I have always planned to get a DD40 on my 50th birthday (6 years away). Tried on the DD36 and AD says i can order the dial i want and wait 6 months max. Then my wife goes, why wait for 50. Why not buy at 45? I turn 45 next year.

i like how she's thinking.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> In fact, it is already above cloud level. I still work hard. Greetings to you guys!


Superb


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> In fact, it is already above cloud level. I still work hard. Greetings to you guys!


Well that's a beauty. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> speaking of premature 50th bday presents, just came from AD and got the boss' new watch (that's another story). I have always planned to get a DD40 on my 50th birthday (6 years away). Tried on the DD36 and AD says i can order the dial i want and wait 6 months max. Then my wife goes, why wait for 50. Why not buy at 45? I turn 45 next year.
> 
> i like how she's thinking.


A DD40 would be my end point watch. I could imagine cycling through some G-Shocks, AWes, or Swatches underneath it, but as far as expensive examples go, I'd be done. I'd be like Jack Nicklaus and make it my daily (except I can't golf worth a shyt).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> I think that's the film company that made Spirited Away? My kids loved that movie. I thought pretty cool/bizarre LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned that a lot of _Spirited Away_ drew from Japanese mythology, so all the times I was thinking, "How DID they come up with this stuff? What were they smoking?" it turned out that the stories had been floating around for generations already. We also saw _Ponyo_ in the theater, and I've seen a few others on late night TV. I've got _Grave Of The Fireflies_ downloaded but haven't gotten up the nerve to watch it yet; heard that it's a very heavy topic.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Question for you guys:

Why do 16610 Subs seem to be selling for more than 16600 Seadwellers? I understand the SD is a little thicker and wears a little heavier on the wrist, but it still has the 40mm case. I think the SD is such a good looking watch without the cyclops on it. Seems to be way undervalued compared to the Subbie. I would think values would start increasing, considering the fact that the newest SD has the cyclops and a 43mm case. For us smaller wristed, the 16600 seems like a sweet spot?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> A DD40 would be my end point watch. I could imagine cycling through some G-Shocks, AWes, or Swatches underneath it, but as far as expensive examples go, I'd be done. I'd be like Jack Nicklaus and make it my daily (except I can't golf worth a shyt).


that was my plan. Get the DD40 at 50 and it will be my exit watch. Will bequeath all my other watches to my two boys.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What about their air bags?
> 
> Brother of OoO


What about airbags?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, I forgot BS. Oops. My bad.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> In fact, it is already above cloud level. I still work hard. Greetings to you guys!


Well done. The Lange Up/Down probably my favorite of all the dress watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Question for you guys:
> 
> Why do 16610 Subs seem to be selling for more than 16600 Seadwellers? I understand the SD is a little thicker and wears a little heavier on the wrist, but it still has the 40mm case. I think the SD is such a good looking watch without the cyclops on it. Seems to be way undervalued compared to the Subbie. I would think values would start increasing, considering the fact that the newest SD has the cyclops and a 43mm case. For us smaller wristed, the 16600 seems like a sweet spot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


It's a mystery if that's the case although I think the 116600 SD4K is selling for more than the 1166610 Submariners.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Thank you, everything is fine with me and my family. Now I am on the road, I visit key clients all over Poland, I transport Christmas gifts. Every day a few kilometers, yesterday e.g. 700 km. I am very tired, but being in the capital yesterday I stopped by the boutique and bought myself a premature 50th birthday present.


Premature is often associated with well premature, not that there's anything wrong with that - looks great.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

5959HH said:


> It's a mystery if that's the case although I think the 116600 SD4K is selling for more than the 1166610 Submariners.


You're 100% correct. The ceramic 116600 sells for a good clip more than the 116610LN.

But with the non-ceramic models the SD in general is selling for similar or less. There seems to be a larger spread of pricing for the SD as well. I'm saying this looking at eBay and WatchCharts. Makes me wonder why the Sub is more popular. Also makes me want to buy a 40mm SD, but that won't even get me into the dog house. I'll be sent to the shelter if I do that 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Premature is often associated with well premature, not that there's anything wrong with that - looks great.
> 
> View attachment 15601826


I remember an old joke about "premature."

"There is no thing such as premature; I got mine, did you get yours?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The cause of many premature incidents...










Will report back with my findings.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> that was my plan. Get the DD40 at 50 and it will be my exit watch. Will bequeath all my other watches to my two boys.


There's still a lot of life after 50 you know. I've become more prolific after 50.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What about airbags?
> 
> View attachment 15601794


That's not a very nice thing to say about that lovely young lady. Or am I missing the point?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's a Seiko type of day...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> No, it's the best film animation studio on the planet.
> View attachment 15601356


Some years ago I watched a documentary about Hayao Miyazaki and the making of his "final" film. He looked infirm and unhealthy, so I figured he had passed by now, but I see that he unretired last year.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> In fact, it is already above cloud level. I still work hard. Greetings to you guys!


This is one of my favorite ALS refs.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking at one of the new SPB185/187s...










Neither rings my bell as is but if I can get the SS bezel installed on the blue dial version, I'd be sorely tempted...

Might have to find someone capable of doing the swap...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Some years ago I watched a documentary about Hayao Miyazaki and the making of his "final" film. He looked infirm and unhealthy, so I figured he had passed by now, but I see that he unretired last year.


Just last week, YT'er Accented Cinema uploaded an essay about Myazaki:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's a grim grey day here. We're waiting on a snowstorm that may dump 12" on us. Oy.

This will cheer me up.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> There's still a lot of life after 50 you know. I've become more prolific after 50.


yes sir. I agree. Plan to seek other things after 50.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looking at one of the new SPB185/187s...
> 
> View attachment 15602053
> 
> ...


I'm 100% biased but the original MM200 is still better. I know the newer one is 42 vs 44, but it just looks funky without the chapter ring imo.

My SBDC065 for ref.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Just last week, YT'er Accented Cinema uploaded an essay about Myazaki:


GF

Going down this rabbit hole and found a vid from another favorite YT'er, Every Frame A Painting, talking about Chuck Jones, and realizing that he's fundamentally on the same page as Miyazaki:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> That's not a very nice thing to say about that lovely young lady. Or am I missing the point?


You're missing both points...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a happy holidays, gents. Here's hoping 2021 is better for us all.

-S


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

For those who wanted more detailed pics of the newly reeased SPB185


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looking at one of the new SPB185/187s...
> 
> View attachment 15602053
> 
> ...


It's a very comfortable watch to wear.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sportura said:


> Have a happy holidays, gents. Here's hoping 2021 is better for us all.
> 
> -S


I'm drink to that! 

Happy holidays to you all!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

sportura said:


> Have a happy holidays, gents. Here's hoping 2021 is better for us all.
> 
> -S


Sporty did you get that from your AD? Makes a good coffee table book...

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> Have a happy holidays, gents. Here's hoping 2021 is better for us all.
> 
> -S


Thanks Sporty. All the best.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> In fact, it is already above cloud level. I still work hard. Greetings to you guys!


A beautiful watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> speaking of premature 50th bday presents, just came from AD and got the boss' new watch (that's another story). I have always planned to get a DD40 on my 50th birthday (6 years away). Tried on the DD36 and AD says i can order the dial i want and wait 6 months max. Then my wife goes, why wait for 50. Why not buy at 45? I turn 45 next year.
> 
> i like how she's thinking.


We all like her.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

sportura said:


> Have a happy holidays, gents. Here's hoping 2021 is better for us all.
> 
> -S


Where you been Sporty??

We've missed you.

Merry Xmas.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

sportura said:


> Have a happy holidays, gents. Here's hoping 2021 is better for us all.
> 
> -S


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@sportura, great to see you around again! This is for you.










Have to report that it's in a better home now..


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Have a happy holidays, gents. Here's hoping 2021 is better for us all.
> 
> -S


It's a low bar indeed to be better than 2020, but yup, it'll get better.

Friend of the family produced this:








Watch ABC News Specials Season 1 Episode 232 The Shot: Race for the Vaccine -- A Special Edition of 20/20 Online


ABC News Specials full episode recap: Inside the enormous efforts made by scientists and government officials to get a COVID-19 vaccine created and distributed to the public in record time.




abc.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It's official - I am the World's Best Boss!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> It's official - I am the World's Best Boss!


With a cactus ???


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> With a cactus ???


LOL!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> With a cactus ???


I was thinking the same.

Prickly Sapp

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> With a cactus ???


Canada probably harder to get than a Rolex.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Lol I removed.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> It's official - I am the World's Best Boss!


I dispute that.
Votes for me were totally disregarded...

OJ. 

Congrats Sapp.
A great honour for a no doubt worthy recipient...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The cause of many premature incidents...
> 
> View attachment 15601984
> 
> ...


yeah would be

hi im (don't know her name)
_splat_
do you want to
_splat, splat_

on the plus side she'll get your refresh rate back to what it was like as a teenager


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's a grim grey day here. We're waiting on a snowstorm that may dump 12" on us. Oy.
> 
> This will cheer me up.
> 
> View attachment 15602089


a day indoors because of dumping bit white loads, then you post jenna. Makes sense ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

sportura said:


> Have a happy holidays, gents. Here's hoping 2021 is better for us all.
> 
> -S


Wishing you the same


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> It's official - I am the World's Best Boss!


Is that one of those To Sappie, from Sappie gifts? ;-)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Zoom training on "conflicts of interest during a pandemic"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Is that one of those To Sappie, from Sappie gifts? ;-)


hard to read the names for sure


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm 100% biased but the original MM200 is still better. I know the newer one is 42 vs 44, but it just looks funky without the chapter ring imo.
> 
> My SBDC065 for ref.
> 
> ...


I fail to see misalignment of the chapter ring that makes me wonder if yours might not be genuine.









No question my PADI Turtle is not counterfeit.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Question for you guys:
> 
> Why do 16610 Subs seem to be selling for more than 16600 Seadwellers? I understand the SD is a little thicker and wears a little heavier on the wrist, but it still has the 40mm case. I think the SD is such a good looking watch without the cyclops on it. Seems to be way undervalued compared to the Subbie. I would think values would start increasing, considering the fact that the newest SD has the cyclops and a 43mm case. For us smaller wristed, the 16600 seems like a sweet spot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


the 16600 would be my one watch watch.

its a bit thicker and more too heavy than the 16610 however it's also got more presence. I tried on a 16610 then the 16600 and the former just felt so bland on the wrist, the tiny little differences between the two just made the SD so much better and that's where my money went


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> hard to read the names for sure


And none of us know what his writing looks like either.

I mean my KK gave me a green Sub in 2018


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Have a happy holidays, gents. Here's hoping 2021 is better for us all.
> 
> -S


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I fail to see misalignment of the chapter ring that makes me wonder if yours might not be genuine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is definitely not fake 59


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Today I am a Sinner.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I fail to see misalignment of the chapter ring that makes me wonder if yours might not be genuine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My chapter ring is perfect!

The bezel is off by a country mile. Its a 100% authentic Seiko 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> My chapter ring is perfect!
> 
> The bezel is off by a country mile. Its a 100% authentic Seiko
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Bezel misalignment should be a much easier correction than chapter ring. My main complaint of Seiko is their lack of QC particularly inaccuracy of many of their 6R movements.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Bezel misalignment should be a much easier correction than chapter ring. My main complaint of Seiko is their lack of QC particularly inaccuracy of many of their 6R movements.


#Godfrey: That said I've been very impressed with what I've seen of Seiko's 8L35 movements and have heard even better press regarding 8L55 movements. Depends on which parts of the elephant we're viewing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

@Panerol Forte

See that glorious blue watch glistening on a somewhat cloudy Sydney morning. Well that's the new Seiko blue Willard SPB183J. One of only 5500 in the world. I'm not replying to your PM and acquiring you one under MSRP with my working class connections.

And yes that's a Kia Optima provided to me from my employer. A naturally aspirated Korean tour de force. That's how I roll. If you look closely you will notice it's in Sports Mode and despite your obvious envy you cannot drive this car on Grand Turismo.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Canada probably harder to get than a Rolex.


True


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Zoom training on "conflicts of interest during a pandemic"


Like two of the same thread?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> @Panerol Forte
> 
> See that glorious blue watch glistening on a somewhat cloudy Sydney morning. Well that's the new Seiko blue Willard SPB183J. One of only 5500 in the world. I'm not replying to your PM and getting you one at under MSRP
> 
> And yes that's a Kia Optima provided to me from my employer. That's how I roll. If you look closely you will notice it's in Sports Mode and despite your obvious envy you cannot drive this car on Grand Turismo.


Rev it like you stole it


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> 100% agree with you. After 2009-10 there is nothing BMW has put out that makes my heart sing.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I was turned off when they stopped putting engine oil dipsticks under the hood and forced us to get runflats. They didnt even give us the traditional space in the trunk under the liner for a spare tire.
I remember having a little quibble about this with a representative at BMW Welt when he told me its what everyone wanted and that it was better this way.
I also read about a few cases where owners relied on the oil sensor on the dash which had failed for an unfortunate few and then led to catastophic engine failure.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Better watch out for the CCTV camera made in China....
> 
> Or that smart TV that they can watch your every move....


Lol. Today at work we received a box you put your phone in and it disinfects the phone with UV light.
Someone jokingly said when you turn it on it sends all your information to China.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OmegaGateway said:


> I was turned off when they stopped putting engine oil dipsticks under the hood and forced us to get runflats. They didnt even give us the traditional space in the trunk under the liner for a spare tire.
> I remember having a little quibble about this with a representative at BMW Welt when he told me its what everyone wanted and that it was better this way.
> I also read about a few cases where owners relied on the oil sensor on the dash which had failed for an unfortunate few and then led to catastophic engine failure.


sounds like you are ready for a tesla


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OmegaGateway said:


> Lol. Today at work we received a box you put your phone in and it disinfects the phone with UV light.
> Someone jokingly said when you turn it on it sends all your information to China.


you each get your own personal box? China already has it anyway.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Like two of the same thread?


Two of the same thread?


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> That's not food!
> 
> And I love the mcrib but damn, that is not food!


Im not really one for eating fast food but wasnt Mc D's advertising that they were going to come out with fresh not frozen burgers just before this pandemic hit?
One step closer to real food. lol


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> @Panerol Forte
> 
> See that glorious blue watch glistening on a somewhat cloudy Sydney morning. Well that's the new Seiko blue Willard SPB183J. One of only 5500 in the world. I'm not replying to your PM and acquiring you one under MSRP with my working class connections.
> 
> And yes that's a Kia Optima provided to me from my employer. A naturally aspirated Korean tour de force. That's how I roll. If you look closely you will notice it's in Sports Mode and despite your obvious envy you cannot drive this car on Grand Turismo.


Yep - that is obviously you bro G.

No freckles and solid shirt.

Does the car cost more than the watch? Then you're good to go!

;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Rev it like you stole it


WAPP-AP-AP-AP-AP-AP-AP-AP-AP-AP-AP-WWWAAAAAAAAAA-A-A-CHIRP-WWWAAAAAAAA


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Two of the same thread?


You are an attorney you will figure it out


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok Galaga, since you insist on engaging with me, let's talk. First, I am not an Orthodox Christian, my mother was, but since my father was a Catholic Christian, that makes me a Catholic. But since you bring religion in the subject, envy is when you desire or feel jalousy towards others' possessions or status or achievement; hmmm... where do you see this sin in me? I am the one with the possessions, etc... Gluttony is selfish overconsumption; how do you know that I don't give back accordingly? do you have reasons to believe that you know me enough to judge me? or do you adhere to the stereotype that rich people are selfish being that have no other aim in their life than self indulgence? who do you think are the biggest contributors to charity? the over-indebted nice people that are living above their means and maxing their credit cards to buy stuff that make them feel good about themselves, or the bad rich people that spend their own money on things they can afford, but still have enough to give away at charity events they organize themselves? And regarding confession, again, what do you know about me to know what I have to reveal? isn't that a little presumptuous?
> 
> Now, let's talk about my childish behaviour and fragile ego, as per your assessment. What is childish about responding to guys calling me out behind my back; this is childish in my books, they want to call me out, act like a man and do it straight up. And my fragile ego you are talking about, are you sure you know what is an ego? every time I respond to someone, the word ego is mentioned; yes, I do have an ego, like everybody else, but it's rather inflated than fragile, and with good reasons that is.
> 
> ...


Don't react, it's the best you can do. Don't get down to his level. Regards, buddy! Not worth it...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> that was my plan. Get the DD40 at 50 and it will be my exit watch. Will bequeath all my other watches to my two boys.


Platinum Day Date? Still a bit too early to talk about exit watch at 50... and bequeath? Where do you think you're going? You better be around in WUS in old age.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's a Seiko type of day...
> 
> View attachment 15602045


I expect nothing less from a Big Seiko Fan...


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> you each get your own personal box? China already has it anyway.


One for anyone to use.I have not used it yet. A disinfecting wipe works just as well if not better.
We have a portable uv light that can be placed anywhere. I think it works because the smell it creates is horrible.
Plug it in, set it down, hit the countdown timer button, and exit the room for a few minutes.

And yes you are not kidding they have alot of it.
Many businesses give you a phone if you are going there for work and when you come back to your country they destroy the phone.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> Have a happy holidays, gents. Here's hoping 2021 is better for us all.
> 
> -S


Same to you bro. Hope all is well with you.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> sounds like you are ready for a tesla


Actually no. Im not sold on EV's. I feel like this tech has to develop more.
Did you see the recent news event where a Tesla crashed and the firey batteries flew everywhere?
Two or three houses got some batteries and a few landed on someones bed and caught the bed on fire.
They have also caught fire when involved in collisions.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Bezel misalignment should be a much easier correction than chapter ring. My main complaint of Seiko is their lack of QC particularly inaccuracy of many of their 6R movements.


Their unregulated movements are a total crapshoot, but probably fall within their statistical probability for quality acceptance.

I have no doubt Seiko's QC is absolutely fantastic, but their Process Capability tolerances are way too loose. For instance maybe 99.7% of their movements fall within their current spec. Tighten the CPK and now that falls to 95%. Do it again, and it drops to 68%, etc. (If its following a normal distribution).The tighter you go, the less acceptable parts there are.

I bet Rolex, Omega, Breitling, Grand Seiko, all have movement parts that end up in the trash because they don't meet spec. If Seiko did the same, their yield falls off which means more production cost. They aren't going to pay for that - you and I are. Hence why Chronometers usually cost more than their unregulated counterparts.

The point of my long winded response: A lot of folks don't think Seiko don't have the capability, when its really that they're just being cheap.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I dispute that.
> Votes for me were totally disregarded...
> 
> OJ.
> ...


Godfrey:
It's not as good as the lofty heights of "Worlds Best Boss", but one of my team made cupcakes...

This post works better with pictures...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

OmegaGateway said:


> I was turned off when they stopped putting engine oil dipsticks under the hood and forced us to get runflats. They didnt even give us the traditional space in the trunk under the liner for a spare tire.
> I remember having a little quibble about this with a representative at BMW Welt when he told me its what everyone wanted and that it was better this way.
> I also read about a few cases where owners relied on the oil sensor on the dash which had failed for an unfortunate few and then led to catastophic engine failure.


Lifetime transmission oil was also pretty hilarious...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

OmegaGateway said:


> I was turned off when they stopped putting engine oil dipsticks under the hood and forced us to get runflats. They didnt even give us the traditional space in the trunk under the liner for a spare tire.
> I remember having a little quibble about this with a representative at BMW Welt when he told me its what everyone wanted and that it was better this way.
> I also read about a few cases where owners relied on the oil sensor on the dash which had failed for an unfortunate few and then led to catastophic engine failure.


There's always a back up in engineering design. I am surprised you said that there's no dip stick. Tsk, tsk, tsk.

Run flats? Not a fan of those.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

OmegaGateway said:


> Lol. Today at work we received a box you put your phone in and it disinfects the phone with UV light.
> Someone jokingly said when you turn it on it sends all your information to China.


LOL. I sometimes think people over play the ability of Chinese made merchandise to send information back to China. If said equipment is on a close network or isn't connected to wifi, then the chance is very low.

Besides, there's no difference to using the Blackberry in the old days when everything was routed through their servers. I bet you that someone, somewhere has gigabytes of gossip on somebody important.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> sounds like you are ready for a tesla


LOL. Tesla.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Lifetime transmission oil was also pretty hilarious...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes absolutely ridiculous! That plus the extended oil change intervals and you have yourself a long term win


Black5 said:


> Lifetime transmission oil was also pretty hilarious...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It was ridiculous is what it was. That with the extended oil service intervals made the e90 a real winner.
Id hate to be the person that buys one of those CPO and plans to keep it long term.
Those extended intervals were causing sludge buildup.
This service interval was introduced to make it appear to the consumer that their vehicles were less expensive to maintain.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> The watch is new, and with a tire, I did not understand the question.


Forget it. I realised that it only happened on right hand drive vehicles. It had to do with the factory re-engineering the cars for right hand drive and the steering knuckles / differentials are in a way that it causes the car to "shudder" or "skip" if you do a tight turn.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I sometimes think people over play the ability of Chinese made merchandise to send information back to China. If said equipment is on a close network or isn't connected to wifi, then the chance is very low.
> 
> Besides, there's no difference to using the Blackberry in the old days when everything was routed through their servers. I bet you that someone, somewhere has gigabytes of gossip on somebody important.


They have very clever and creative ways to conduct these operations.
This is a hot topic at the moment.
It was recently reported they are using Carribean cell phone networks to spy on people.
Stay away from "smart" watches Lol
Good ol mechanical for me.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

OmegaGateway said:


> They have very clever and creative ways to conduct these operations.
> This is a hot topic at the moment.
> It was recently reported they are using Carribean cell phone networks to spy on people.
> Stay away from "smart" watches Lol
> Good ol mechanical for me.


If I reaaaaaally wanted an Apple watch Id be looking at the H. Moser & Cie Swiss Alp watch  j/k


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

OmegaGateway said:


> They have very clever and creative ways to conduct these operations.
> This is a hot topic at the moment.
> It was recently reported they are using Carribean cell phone networks to spy on people.
> Stay away from "smart" watches Lol
> Good ol mechanical for me.


Agree with you. What you're saying is Carribean cell phone network but what I meant was a closed network or one that you're not connected to anything. Say for example, I have a "smart TV" at home but it is not connected to anything, so how can it send information back to China about me? Same goes for just about everything I have at home. Nothing is "smart" anything at all. Only thing smart in my house are the humans, then again, we may not be so smart....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agree with you. What you're saying is Carribean cell phone network but what I meant was a closed network or one that you're not connected to anything. Say for example, I have a "smart TV" at home but it is not connected to anything, so how can it send information back to China about me? Same goes for just about everything I have at home. Nothing is "smart" anything at all. Only thing smart in my house are the humans, then again, we may not be so smart....


Had to replace Mrs BT TV... So was smart but I don't have internet other than phone... Mobile Hotspot.. So it can just save up info til connected lol


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Yep - that is obviously you bro G.
> 
> No freckles and solid shirt.
> 
> ...


It does but it's slightly cheaper than a Rolex Hulk.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> It does but it's slightly cheaper than a Rolex Hulk.


I had a hyundai sonata for awhile (basically same as kia optima) and my company still owns one for my employees to use for business trips etc

excellent cars. Zero problems.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Had to replace Mrs BT TV... So was smart but I don't have internet other than phone... Mobile Hotspot.. So it can just save up info til connected lol


Why do you need to connect it? Will it not work if not connected?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Platinum Day Date? Still a bit too early to talk about exit watch at 50... and bequeath? Where do you think you're going? You better be around in WUS in old age.


was planning a YG DD40 at 50. Since supposedly golden age.

but if i get a YG at 45 maybe Pt at 50 as exit watch makes sense.

i plan to stick around. Just planning on stopping buying watches at 50. Bequeath at 60 (when my two boys will be young men) and be a one watch guy. That's the plan at least.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> I had a hyundai sonata for awhile (basically same as kia optima) and my company still owns one for my employees to use for business trips etc
> 
> excellent cars. Zero problems.


plus one on the sonata


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I had a hyundai sonata for awhile (basically same as kia optima) and my company still owns one for my employees to use for business trips etc
> 
> excellent cars. Zero problems.


They, i.e. Hyundai - KIA make good cars. Gone are the days of crappy fall apart Korean cars. They have come a long way but I can't understand the mentality of the buying public as these cars have woeful resale value.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Their unregulated movements are a total crapshoot, but probably fall within their statistical probability for quality acceptance.
> 
> I have no doubt Seiko's QC is absolutely fantastic, but their Process Capability tolerances are way too loose. For instance maybe 99.7% of their movements fall within their current spec. Tighten the CPK and now that falls to 95%. Do it again, and it drops to 68%, etc. (If its following a normal distribution).The tighter you go, the less acceptable parts there are.
> 
> ...


In other words Seiko sets the bar low in order to maximize profits.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> plus one on the sonata


The current Sonata Turbo is very nice to drive.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why do you need to connect it? Will it not work if not connected?


I won't but who knows where it will end up... then all those pics/conversations....
I don't have Alexa or such in my house


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They, i.e. Hyundai - KIA make good cars. Gone are the days of crappy fall apart Korean cars. They have come a long way but I can't understand the mentality of the buying public as these cars have woeful resale value.


so you never bought an Omega?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> In other words Seiko sets the bar low in order to maximize profits.


Thus they added a Grand


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> was planning a YG DD40 at 50. Since supposedly golden age.
> 
> but if i get a YG at 45 maybe Pt at 50 as exit watch makes sense.
> 
> i plan to stick around. Just planning on stopping buying watches at 50. Bequeath at 60 (when my two boys will be young men) and be a one watch guy. That's the plan at least.


plans good but rarely work... 59 and I can assure you as those years pass, you will treat the next day just like you always have. Get the will in order for sure but each new day is just that. Young forever .


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Thus they added a Grand


Even more (Grand) profit.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They, i.e. Hyundai - KIA make good cars. Gone are the days of crappy fall apart Korean cars. They have come a long way but I can't understand the mentality of the buying public as these cars have woeful resale value.


bought mine new in 2012 for about $20k to be used as a commuter (100 miles /day).

drove it for 4 years 100k miles (warranty expires) sold it for about 7.5k. Very low TCO.

our land rover depreciated $35k in 4 years 45k miles.....thats when we bought it CPO...


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agree with you. What you're saying is Carribean cell phone network but what I meant was a closed network or one that you're not connected to anything. Say for example, I have a "smart TV" at home but it is not connected to anything, so how can it send information back to China about me? Same goes for just about everything I have at home. Nothing is "smart" anything at all. Only thing smart in my house are the humans, then again, we may not be so smart....


I also avoid any "smart" tech in my home. No thanks.
Just my cell phone.
Vizio TV's got caught doing this in recent years and settled a suit.
If you keep these things off the network then theoretically you should be fine.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They, i.e. Hyundai - KIA make good cars. Gone are the days of crappy fall apart Korean cars. They have come a long way but I can't understand the mentality of the buying public as these cars have woeful resale value.


My 2016 Hyundai Santa Fe sold for $31500. I paid $51k brand new. It held it's price well and I made nearly $10k over the final balloon payment.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Had to replace Mrs BT TV... So was smart but I don't have internet other than phone... Mobile Hotspot.. So it can just save up info til connected lol


Your right, some devices to save information.
Smart fridges and smart appliances.
These smart appliances have also been hacked to mine crypto. Sure its minimal what they can mine but on a large scale the returns are impressive.
There are weak points in a network that allow hackers to do this. One of them used to be wi-fi printers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> My 2016 Hyundai Santa Fe sold for $31500. I paid $51k brand new. It held it's price well and I made nearly $10k over the final balloon payment.


plus one on the Santa Fe


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

OmegaGateway said:


> Your right, some devices to save information.
> Smart fridges and smart appliances.
> These smart appliances have also been hacked to mine crypto. Sure its minimal what they can mine but on a large scale the returns are impressive.
> There are weak points in a network that allow hackers to do this. One of them used to be wi-fi printers.


do hackers just hack anyone? Or is there a profile of people/neighborhoods that they hack for these stuff?


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I won't but who knows where it will end up... then all those pics/conversations....
> I don't have Alexa or such in my house


I dont either.
I never looked into this but has anyone ever looked into cases involving xbox or playstation harvesting non videogame related information?
Either way, Sony Playstation network was compromised a few years back and customer credit card informatin was hacked.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Pongster said:


> do hackers just hack anyone? Or is there a profile of people/neighborhoods that they hack for these stuff?


These fancier appliances can be be found anywhere really.
Probably more likely to be found in new residential developments.
Hackers can also be opportunistic and just scan networks looking for an easy way in.
Google has been fined a few times years back for harvesting information from many neighborhoods when they used to drive around with their street view car. 
Just a small smack on the hand for a company with almost endless funds.
If I remember correctly they were collecting information from routers that were not secure.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Came to my mom's in NJ just in time for the BLIZZARD OF 2020!! It's officially a state of eMurphency too.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Came to my mom's in NJ just in time for the BLIZZARD OF 2020!! It's officially a state of eMurphency too.


Looks like your in North Jersey.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> do hackers just hack anyone? Or is there a profile of people/neighborhoods that they hack for these stuff?


The gist of it is, software bots will just sniff around and randomly ping IP addresses. Then when they get a response and can identify it as a specific piece of hardware - a router, or a refrigerator or a toaster, etc - they'll try sending the factory default admin name and password. (most people don't know, or aren't told, how to change these) If it works, they'll install a script to take it over and do what it wants, whether it's mining cryptocurrency, DDoS'ing an attack, or whatever.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

OmegaGateway said:


> Looks like your in North Jersey.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> WAPP-AP-AP-AP-AP-AP-AP-AP-AP-AP-AP-WWWAAAAAAAAAA-A-A-CHIRP-WWWAAAAAAAA


Triple rotor?

Bro of OoO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> The gist of it is, software bots will just sniff around and randomly ping IP addresses. Then when they get a response and can identify it as a specific piece of hardware - a router, or a refrigerator or a toaster, etc - they'll try sending the factory default admin name and password. (most people don't know, or aren't told, how to change these) If it works, they'll install a script to take it over and do what it wants, whether it's mining cryptocurrency, DDoS'ing an attack, or whatever.


Which is why this comes up

https://cyber.dhs.gov/ed/21-01/


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


>


The Island of Jersey of course


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agree with you. What you're saying is Carribean cell phone network but what I meant was a closed network or one that you're not connected to anything.  Say for example, I have a "smart TV" at home but it is not connected to anything, so how can it send information back to China about me? Same goes for just about everything I have at home. Nothing is "smart" anything at all. Only thing smart in my house are the humans, then again, we may not be so smart....


Dog, you may not be connected to the internet on a day-to-day basis but if you ever update your smart TV's firmware, that brief exposure may getcha.

And no Netflix?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Had to replace Mrs BT TV... So was smart but I don't have internet other than phone... Mobile Hotspot.. So it can just save up info til connected lol


#NRA.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Which is why this comes up
> 
> https://cyber.dhs.gov/ed/21-01/


And this a few years back





__





Hacked Cameras, DVRs Powered Today’s Massive Internet Outage – Krebs on Security






krebsonsecurity.com





tldr: A company's lineup of DVRs and webcams being made with hard-coded admin passwords - that can't be changed - then get compromised and bring down most of the internet for the East Coast, USA.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Triple rotor?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Classic:






Or:


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Came to my mom's in NJ just in time for the BLIZZARD OF 2020!! It's officially a state of eMurphency too.


So much fun. Love it!!! Enjoy it! We will be in the Florida Keys for 11 days if you want to come down and warm up!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> And this a few years back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only the best ...
That hut in the tundra is sounding better and better


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Came to my mom's in NJ just in time for the BLIZZARD OF 2020!! It's officially a state of eMurphency too.


I'm in the 18"-24" zone. Hopefully we won't lose power.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> In other words Seiko sets the bar low in order to maximize profits.


When you set a low bar, anything better than that is a bonus. 

It is like if I wanted to find a life partner, I told myself any woman will do. Then, if she turns out to be pretty, then its a bonus. If she turns out to be of good heart, its a bonus. LOL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Which is why this comes up
> 
> cyber.dhs.gov - Emergency Directive 21-01


Yeah, this kinda stuff shows up in my inbox every day...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I won't but who knows where it will end up... then all those pics/conversations....
> I don't have Alexa or such in my house


LOL. Don't connect to anything and you'll be fine.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Don't connect to anything and you'll be fine.











Look at that peacefulness


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> so you never bought an Omega?


Arrghhh... that's a low blow. I did buy an Omega. A Speedmaster. I feel so ashamed of myself.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> bought mine new in 2012 for about $20k to be used as a commuter (100 miles /day).
> 
> drove it for 4 years 100k miles (warranty expires) sold it for about 7.5k. Very low TCO.
> 
> our land rover depreciated $35k in 4 years 45k miles.....thats when we bought it CPO...


I look at a car from the total cost of ownership. You're right to put it that way. Unfortunately, Hyundai and Kia have woeful resale value where I am.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

OmegaGateway said:


> I also avoid any "smart" tech in my home. No thanks.
> Just my cell phone.
> Vizio TV's got caught doing this in recent years and settled a suit.
> If you keep these things off the network then theoretically you should be fine.


Exactly. As long as they are not connected, there's no way they can be compromised


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Only the best ...
> That hut in the tundra is sounding better and better


And I won't add anything.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Only the best ...
> That hut in the tundra is sounding better and better


there's a reason i'm here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> My 2016 Hyundai Santa Fe sold for $31500. I paid $51k brand new. It held it's price well and I made nearly $10k over the final balloon payment.


Not when I sold my 2007 Tucson v6. Bought for $39,999 and sold it for $13k in 2010. Garbage resale and expensive service costs. I think the Hyundai dealers here operate like a cartel. Swore off Hyundai after that. I am sure newer Hyundai cars are better but I have been burnt and not going back.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They, i.e. Hyundai - KIA make good cars. Gone are the days of crappy fall apart Korean cars. They have come a long way but I can't understand the mentality of the buying public as these cars have woeful resale value.


I have a Veloster non turbo aka the peasant mobile. It's been very good to me for the 117,000 plus miles I've put on it in just over 60 months. Its been brakes, tires, and oil changes for the most part. 30+ mpg, and it has towed my dirt bike and bicycles all over the place.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> plus one on the Santa Fe


Top end Sante Fe is entry model Audi Q5 / BMW X1 / Mercedes GLB. If I was going to be dropping so much coin on a Korean car, I might as well go "luxury". Just saying.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Came to my mom's in NJ just in time for the BLIZZARD OF 2020!! It's officially a state of eMurphency too.


White Christmas?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I look at a car from the total cost of ownership. You're right to put it that way. Unfortunately, Hyundai and Kia have woeful resale value where I am.


So ignoring standard service and such...Mrs BT car bought in 2000 for $21k USD worth about $3500 today ..... just saying


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> White Christmas?


so insensitive


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> do hackers just hack anyone? Or is there a profile of people/neighborhoods that they hack for these stuff?


They're more sophisticated these days. There's an army of people in Russia and China who gather intelligence and they do stuff like that. Out of a thousand hacks, they may get one hit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The gist of it is, software bots will just sniff around and randomly ping IP addresses. Then when they get a response and can identify it as a specific piece of hardware - a router, or a refrigerator or a toaster, etc - they'll try sending the factory default admin name and password. (most people don't know, or aren't told, how to change these) If it works, they'll install a script to take it over and do what it wants, whether it's mining cryptocurrency, DDoS'ing an attack, or whatever.


Never read ahead. Thanks for the detailed response


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15602884


What's the time?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Triple rotor?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Mazda RX8?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

9:29 am now


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dog, you may not be connected to the internet on a day-to-day basis but if you ever update your smart TV's firmware, that brief exposure may getcha.
> 
> And no Netflix?


No. No Netflix, no online except mobile phone and computer. Which makes me scared.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> And this a few years back
> 
> tldr: A company's lineup of DVRs and webcams being made with hard-coded admin passwords - that can't be changed - then get compromised and bring down most of the internet for the East Coast, USA.


They thought it was a good idea at that time


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, this kinda stuff shows up in my inbox every day...


Really? How come you get stuff from the DHS?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm in the 18"-24" zone. Hopefully we won't lose power.


Ugh, I was supposed to head to an Airbnb in the Poconos tomorrow. Hoping it's over pretty early in the day tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Look at that peacefulness


When the kids grow up, I am going to move to the hills and go off grid. LOL, I am already near the hills


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> there's a reason i'm here.


Where is "here"? Is it there?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I have a Veloster non turbo aka the peasant mobile. It's been very good to me for the 117,000 plus miles I've put on it in just over 60 months. Its been brakes, tires, and oil changes for the most part. 30+ mpg, and it has towed my dirt bike and bicycles all over the place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I can never understand the Veloster because it is a car with three doors...

Happy for you that you liked it.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't know what I want to buy. And @jmanlay is being of no help.
And NO Jman I don't want a BB58...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where is "here"? Is it there?


it's better


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I can never understand the Veloster because it is a car with three doors...
> 
> Happy for you that you liked it.


Hyundai was on the fence about bringing it to the US because of the 3 door configuration.It was really designed to be sold in European cities, where the rear door is a curbside door. If you look at the UK Veloster the door is on the left side (curbside). It works well in cities because of the narrow and short wheelbase, and overall short length.

Good for what I need it for, just wish I had the extra power of the Turbo model.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got a question for the bros...

My Rolex AD is proposing a swap: He wants me to trade my ceramic AP Offshore chrono (b/p etc.) for a new Cermit and cash.

So how much cash seems right to you?

Here's the AP.










Thanks for the help!


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dog, you may not be connected to the internet on a day-to-day basis but if you ever update your smart TV's firmware, that brief exposure may getcha.
> 
> And no Netflix?


You can always use xbox or ps for nextflix. 
Some of these smart tv's have built in webcam and mic.
No thanks.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a question for the bros...
> 
> My Rolex AD is proposing a swap: He wants me to trade my ceramic AP Offshore chrono (b/p etc.) for a new Cermit and cash.
> 
> ...


you have to pay him to take it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> So ignoring standard service and such...Mrs BT car bought in 2000 for $21k USD worth about $3500 today ..... just saying


As long as it works for you


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a question for the bros...
> 
> My Rolex AD is proposing a swap: He wants me to trade my ceramic AP Offshore chrono (b/p etc.) for a new Cermit and cash.
> 
> ...


YES. NOW don't hesitate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> so insensitive


LOL


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a question for the bros...
> 
> My Rolex AD is proposing a swap: He wants me to trade my ceramic AP Offshore chrono (b/p etc.) for a new Cermit and cash.
> 
> ...


TOO BIG TOO MUCH BUT BWM 
sell sell sell 
Cash your way right ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> it's better


Ah... it's Better there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really? How come you get stuff from the DHS?


That was major TIC.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a question for the bros...
> 
> My Rolex AD is proposing a swap: He wants me to trade my ceramic AP Offshore chrono (b/p etc.) for a new Cermit and cash.
> 
> ...


Question is... do you want the Cermit?

Do you want to sell the AP?

If so, trade it and get cash back. Why not?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a question for the bros...
> 
> My Rolex AD is proposing a swap: He wants me to trade my ceramic AP Offshore chrono (b/p etc.) for a new Cermit and cash.
> 
> ...


For the APROO chrono? Gotta ask for at least $10K cash on top.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> you have to pay him to take it?


HEY!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> TOO BIG TOO MUCH BUT BWM
> sell sell sell
> Cash your way right ?


Yup, cash my way.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Question is... do you want the Cermit?
> 
> Do you want to sell the AP?
> 
> If so, trade it and get cash back. Why not?


Yeah, I'm not loving the AP these days, so yes I do want to do the swap. It's just a matter of how much cash my way makes sense.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, cash my way.


Worth roughly 30Gs Rolex is what 9k so better see at least 18 coming your way


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Exactly. As long as they are not connected, there's no way they can be compromised


We havent even talked about the new basic consumer level cars that cone with built in wi-fi.
I think it was Ford that was getting attention for sending back owner data.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a question for the bros...
> 
> My Rolex AD is proposing a swap: He wants me to trade my ceramic AP Offshore chrono (b/p etc.) for a new Cermit and cash.
> 
> ...


What value do you place on your AP Offshore? Right now Timeless where I live has a 126610LV listed for $19,500, and DavidSW lists one for $19,875. The Rolex website lists same for $9,550 which would be your Rolex AD's price point for a new Cermit. My guess is your Rolex AD has a potential buyer for your AP or wants it for himself. Since I have no knowledge of your AP, I have no reference point for the AP as I do for the HIGH DEMAND Cermit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OmegaGateway said:


> We havent even talked about the new basic consumer level cars that cone with built in wi-fi.
> I think it was Ford that was getting attention for sending back owner data.


never enabled any of that


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not when I sold my 2007 Tucson v6. Bought for $39,999 and sold it for $13k in 2010. Garbage resale and expensive service costs. I think the Hyundai dealers here operate like a cartel. Swore off Hyundai after that. I am sure newer Hyundai cars are better but I have been burnt and not going back.


Justifiable resentment.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> 9:29 am now
> View attachment 15602944


I could never understand why you use "ser" instead of "estar" for time.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> YES. NOW don't hesitate.
> 
> View attachment 15602960


If Frankenstein were Audemars Piguet.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> What value do you place on your AP Offshore? Right now Timeless where I live has a 126610LV listed for $19,500, and DavidSW lists one for $19,875. The Rolex website lists same for $9,550 which would be your Rolex AD's price point for a new Cermit. My guess is your Rolex AD has a potential buyer for your AP or wants it for himself. Since I have no knowledge of your AP, I have no reference point for the AP as I do for the HIGH DEMAND Cermit.


#Godfrey: If I were in your shoes with current lack of love for the AP and the opportunity of obtaining a Cermit, I would pull out all of the stops to take the Cermit plus cash and head for the hills. But I ain't in your shoes.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> HEY!!


Good one. Lol


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

OmegaGateway said:


> Good one. Lol


It was!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I could never understand why you use "ser" instead of "estar" for time.


maybe for the spaniards, time is not fleeting.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Just last week, YT'er Accented Cinema uploaded an essay about Myazaki:


This is the one I saw.









Never-Ending Man: Hayao Miyazaki (TV Movie 2016) - IMDb


Never-Ending Man: Hayao Miyazaki: Directed by Kaku Arakawa. With Hayao Miyazaki, Toshio Suzuki, Yuhei Sakuragi, Yukinori Nakamura. A look at famous Japanese animator Hayao Miyazaki following his retirement in 2013.




www.imdb.com


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Originally was going to wait till the spring for a new car and was dead set on the Jeep 4xe. However, plans have changed re: kids (adoption in NJ is a ****ing mess right now and we are now looking to adopt 2-3 instead of just 1 since wife and I really can't do children with significant special needs and sibling sets seem to be the only way to avoid that).

So, 3 row SUV is needed.

Closing a deal on a leftover 2020 Explorer ST. Has the fun factor, has the 3 rows, has the interior and tech stuff I want. Hell of a deal on it since Ford has ridiculous rebates on the leftovers. About $3K cheaper than what used versions with 20,000 miles are selling for.

Hopefully closing deal and picking up Saturday.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Originally was going to wait till the spring for a new car and was dead set on the Jeep 4xe. However, plans have changed re: kids (adoption in NJ is a ****ing mess right now and we are now looking to adopt 2-3 instead of just 1 since wife and I really can't do children with significant special needs and sibling sets seem to be the only way to avoid that).
> 
> So, 3 row SUV is needed.
> 
> ...


well congrats


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a question for the bros...
> 
> My Rolex AD is proposing a swap: He wants me to trade my ceramic AP Offshore chrono (b/p etc.) for a new Cermit and cash.
> 
> ...


as 59 stated if you're not feeling the love for the AP then do it. unfortunately I don't have a reference point for pricing to say what you should get As I have no idea what they're worth


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> well congrats


Thanks! Got lucky, really. They are even deferring payments until the spring which is nice.

Man alive, though, is the adoption front frustrating. No more fostering in NJ - they are focusing purely on family reunification. Huge wrench thrown into our plans.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Originally was going to wait till the spring for a new car and was dead set on the Jeep 4xe. However, plans have changed re: kids (adoption in NJ is a ****ing mess right now and we are now looking to adopt 2-3 instead of just 1 since wife and I really can't do children with significant special needs and sibling sets seem to be the only way to avoid that).
> 
> So, 3 row SUV is needed.
> 
> ...


Why get 1 when you can get 3 all at once ...more power to you


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Thanks! Got lucky, really. They are even deferring payments until the spring which is nice.
> 
> Man alive, though, is the adoption front frustrating. No more fostering in NJ - they are focusing purely on family reunification. Huge wrench thrown into our plans.


but could be good right? 2-3 kids.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> but could be good right? 2-3 kids.


It could be. I am praying that's the case. We are open to any race but want to keep an age range of newborn to about 8 or 9. Been a lot of tears over all of the problems with NJ during this. Lots of really bad answers from the state, then months between responses, finally to tell us "Sorry, guys, but we cancelled the foster program. Good luck!" (Not a direct quote, but basically what was said)


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Why get 1 when you can get 3 all at once ...more power to you


Haha, buddy of mine said we can just rent his kids. LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> It could be. I am praying that's the case. We are open to any race but want to keep an age range of newborn to about 8 or 9. Been a lot of tears over all of the problems with NJ during this. Lots of really bad answers from the state, then months between responses, finally to tell us "Sorry, guys, but we cancelled the foster program. Good luck!" (Not a direct quote, but basically what was said)


interesting...i see some lucky kids


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I have a Veloster non turbo aka the peasant mobile. It's been very good to me for the 117,000 plus miles I've put on it in just over 60 months. Its been brakes, tires, and oil changes for the most part. 30+ mpg, and it has towed my dirt bike and bicycles all over the place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Do you still have the 93 notch? I had a 92 notchback that was a super cool little car.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I'm not loving the AP these days, so yes I do want to do the swap. It's just a matter of how much cash my way makes sense.


I don't know the grey market price for the AP, but if you took the grey market price, less say 20% his mark up, minus the Cermit MSRP equals cash back.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

OmegaGateway said:


> We havent even talked about the new basic consumer level cars that cone with built in wi-fi.
> I think it was Ford that was getting attention for sending back owner data.


I disabled my wifi or rather did not set it up.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't know the grey market price for the AP, but if you took the grey market price, less say 20% his mark up, minus the Cermit MSRP equals cash back.


I'd say aim for $7-8K in cash.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

OmegaGateway said:


> Justifiable resentment.


Back then, service was every 6 months and it would cost at least $1,400 each time. I knew they were making stuff up to say that part x and part y needed replacement. I was like... WTF? Isn't it warranty? Then they said it's "consumables". LOL.

I switched to a Ford Focus for my runabout car and have been happy with it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I don't know what I want to buy. And @jmanlay is being of no help.
> And NO Jman I don't want a BB58...


Panerai radiomir 1940. It's fantastic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Originally was going to wait till the spring for a new car and was dead set on the Jeep 4xe. However, plans have changed re: kids (adoption in NJ is a ****ing mess right now and we are now looking to adopt 2-3 instead of just 1 since wife and I really can't do children with significant special needs and sibling sets seem to be the only way to avoid that).
> 
> So, 3 row SUV is needed.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on becoming parents. What are their ages? Sometimes family unit is good as you keep the sibling together. Any family photos to share?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> as 59 stated if you're not feeling the love for the AP then do it. unfortunately I don't have a reference point for pricing to say what you should get As I have no idea what they're worth


Outside my price bracket so I am not keeping tabs on it


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations on becoming parents. What are their ages? Sometimes family unit is good as you keep the sibling together. Any family photos to share?


No congrats yet, my friend. Still in process. Aiming for maybe around the summer perhaps??? Not sure - we still have to go through home study, too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a question for the bros...
> 
> My Rolex AD is proposing a swap: He wants me to trade my ceramic AP Offshore chrono (b/p etc.) for a new Cermit and cash.
> 
> ...


No idea but I'm quite surprised somebody else wants that thing. What were you thinking?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I don't know what I want to buy. And @jmanlay is being of no help.
> And NO Jman I don't want a BB58...


everybody wants a bb58 blue


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> No idea but I'm quite surprised somebody else wants that thing. What were you thinking?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


lmao validation on my comment


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> but want to keep an age range of newborn to about 8 or 9. Been a lot of tears over all of the problems with NJ


Sucks what you have to go through to have kids. Yet some people are like production line, baby factory having one after another without a care in the whole on how they are going to bring up their kids.

What you're seeking seems to be a good range. Hope you get what you ask for.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Haha, buddy of mine said we can just rent his kids. LOL.


My wife and I did that before we had kids of our own. We took a relative's two daughters out for weekends for trails to see if parenting suited us. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> No congrats yet, my friend. Still in process. Aiming for maybe around the summer perhaps??? Not sure - we still have to go through home study, too.


Sorry. I believe it will happen.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Originally was going to wait till the spring for a new car and was dead set on the Jeep 4xe. However, plans have changed re: kids (adoption in NJ is a ****ing mess right now and we are now looking to adopt 2-3 instead of just 1 since wife and I really can't do children with significant special needs and sibling sets seem to be the only way to avoid that).
> 
> So, 3 row SUV is needed.
> 
> ...


Adopting 3 kids to keep them together?? MAJOR kudos, dude.

A Big Like is definitely not enough but here ya go.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> No idea but I'm quite surprised somebody else wants that thing. What were you thinking?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Beauty in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Adopting 3 kids to keep them together?? MAJOR kudos, dude.
> 
> A Big Like is definitely not enough but here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15603053


My neighbour did that too.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey that one is calling your name









Only 18 grand


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Adopting 3 kids to keep them together?? MAJOR kudos, dude.
> 
> A Big Like is definitely not enough but here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15603053


Hey that is our hope. Right now, it feels like everything that can go wrong has on that front. So, just lots of reflecting and positive vibes from wifey and I to try and push this in the right direction!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Hey that is our hope. Right now, it feels like everything that can go wrong has on that front. So, just lots of reflecting and positive vibes from wifey and I to try and push this in the right direction!


can you adopt from another state?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sucks what you have to go through to have kids. Yet some people are like production line, baby factory having one after another without a care in the whole on how they are going to bring up their kids.
> 
> What you're seeking seems to be a good range. Hope you get what you ask for.


Thanks a lot. We made the decision to adopt over having our own a long time ago it feels like. We were finally situated well enough to move on it and then - BAM - COVID hit.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> can you adopt from another state?


Yes thankfully!! That is likely the route we are going. I am open to anywhere in the country (including PR). Luckily that sort of expands our options and makes us a bit easier to match, hopefully.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Yes thankfully!! That is likely the route we are going. I am open to anywhere in the country (including PR). Luckily that sort of expands our options and makes us a bit easier to match, hopefully.


you get a

u de man on that 1


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> It's not as good as the lofty heights of "Worlds Best Boss", but one of my team made cupcakes...
> 
> This post works better with pictures...
> ...


Hmmm, is the gingerbread man cupcake an oxymoron?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> No idea but I'm quite surprised somebody else wants that thing. What were you thinking?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


HEY!!

I have a thing for ceramic watches (never had one shatter on me like the internet says); I love how it always looks like it just left the factory yesterday but I never warmed up to it, so it should find a better home...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> you get a
> 
> u de man on that 1


TBH another reason for the 3 row SUV for sure is that wifey would like to keep the OPTION open to visit kiddos family post-adoption if there was interest. I'm up in the air on that one since I think it depends on the family and all.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For you Gal Gadot fans out there, she was on Jimmy Fallon the other day. She is just OMG stunning.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> No congrats yet, my friend. Still in process. Aiming for maybe around the summer perhaps??? Not sure - we still have to go through home study, too.


I feel for you guys bro. There's a whole lot of emotions heartaches and tears trying to adopt nowadays. My best friend and his wife just finally adopted a little girl this year after about 5 years of mental torture and about 4 different children. You really see the ugly side of humanity when trying to adopt. But the reward is amazing in the end. Hang in there brother.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I feel for you guys bro. There's a whole lot of emotions heartaches and tears trying to adopt nowadays. My best friend and his wife just finally adopted a little girl this year after about 5 years of mental torture and about 4 different children. You really see the ugly side of humanity when trying to adopt. But the reward is amazing in the end. Hang in there brother.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's a real challenge to find a single. Fierce competition and a lot of shady ****. We are hoping going to sibling route is both easier and also super rewarding.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's always a back up in engineering design. I am surprised you said that there's no dip stick. Tsk, tsk, tsk.
> 
> Run flats? Not a fan of those.


Neither am I.
Non-repairable if they puncture, (even a small one).
And despite marketing messages - they still DO puncture.
Hard riding - standard tyres improved the ride and handling dramatically!
$2k per corner to replace (In 20" for the X5 when it was new in 2006).
Unavailability of unusual size stock means waiting for them to come in. (While driving on flats that don't handle or brake properly at under 80Km/h everywhere ).
Additional strain on wheels as impacts transmitted more rather than absorbed through the sidewall. (I cracked a rim after driving over a minor pothole).
I replaced them all early...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> do hackers just hack anyone? Or is there a profile of people/neighborhoods that they hack for these stuff?


Perhaps people with some significance? I know I'm safe... I'm nobody


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice to see Harvey Specter here...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Almost forgot about Jenna today...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> No idea but I'm quite surprised somebody else wants that thing. What were you thinking?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> TBH another reason for the 3 row SUV for sure is that wifey would like to keep the OPTION open to visit kiddos family post-adoption if there was interest. I'm up in the air on that one since I think it depends on the family and all.


Good on you both. You chaps have a good heart.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For you Gal Gadot fans out there, she was on Jimmy Fallon the other day. She is just OMG stunning.


You get two Likes. 

One for posting a video to my hero Gal and another for saying she is stunning


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> It's a real challenge to find a single. Fierce competition and a lot of shady ****. We are hoping going to sibling route is both easier and also super rewarding.


It will be.

So the story goes with my neighbour is this. Both the couple are obese and for some medical reason, they can't conceive. So they put their names in for adoption. A little while later, they got a young boy, few months old at the most. Then, I saw another older child also a boy, maybe 4 years old. Then recently, there was a girl about 9. He told me they were all siblings and he found out because the case officer mentioned that she had trouble placing the older kids. Then he said, I will take them all.

Really good hearted people. Otherwise, those kids would have been in and out of foster care and split up and all that bad stuff. Therefore, I respect what you're doing. Good on ya! You will be rewarded.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

My horological goal for 2021 is to ride off into the sunset, with one final acquisition, then no major purchases ever again. We’ll see how that goes. Part of executing that is likely dumping the forum. Again, we’ll see how that goes. Bro Cobia seems to have done it.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Neither am I.
> Non-repairable if they puncture, (even a small one).
> And despite marketing messages - they still DO puncture.
> Hard riding - standard tyres improved the ride and handling dramatically!
> ...


Run flats are theeee worst!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey I got post # 44,444. Something inside me is tingling.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Merv said:


> My horological goal for 2021 is to ride off into the sunset, with one final acquisition, then no major purchases ever again. We'll see how that goes. Part of executing that is likely dumping the forum. Again, we'll see how that goes. Bro Cobia seems to have done it.


Even though I don't plan anything for years to come, that's hard to imagine. What acquisition do you have in mind?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

OmegaGateway said:


> One for anyone to use.I have not used it yet. A disinfecting wipe works just as well if not better.
> We have a portable uv light that can be placed anywhere. I think it works because the smell it creates is horrible.
> Plug it in, set it down, hit the countdown timer button, and exit the room for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Similar advice here when traveling/working in China. Cell phone and computer are to be fried when you return. Not sure how much it helped but I simply reformatted my hard drive from a backup that I made before leaving.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> My horological goal for 2021 is to ride off into the sunset, with one final acquisition, then no major purchases ever again. We'll see how that goes. Part of executing that is likely dumping the forum. Again, we'll see how that goes.* Bro Cobia seems to have done it*.


Right.... after convincing me to buy so many Seiko watches ....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Hey I got post # 44,444. Something inside me is tingling.


We will let brother Dick tell you what that means in Chinese.....


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Even though I don't plan anything for years to come, that's hard to imagine. What acquisition do you have in mind?


Polar Exp II or GMT BLNR / BLRO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Polar Exp II or GMT BLNR / BLRO.


I am on waitlist for the exact same watches!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a question for the bros...
> 
> My Rolex AD is proposing a swap: He wants me to trade my ceramic AP Offshore chrono (b/p etc.) for a new Cermit and cash.
> 
> ...


Unless you prefer the cash, keep the AP.

The Kermit is boring.
There. I said it out loud.

Then again, I'm well known for having no fashion sense at all, so there's that.

Not really helping am I BSF?

Here's a nice green...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> lmao validation on my comment


#neverreadahead

Validation on my comment as well. (No taste LOL)

Looks like I'm the ONLY one who likes that AP.

Maybe BECAUSE nobody else likes it.

I guess I'm just rebellious like that...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Do you still have the 93 notch? I had a 92 notchback that was a super cool little car.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Unfortunately I sold that car in August of 2011. I was in college and I had no place to store it during the winters. It was a fun car. Learned a lot turning wrenches on that thing. I do miss it but at the time I was glad I sold it lol

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Beauty in the eyes of the beholder.


Sure is...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Hmmm, is the gingerbread man cupcake an oxymoron?


I can confirm it was an ACTUAL gingerbread man...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> It's a real challenge to find a single. Fierce competition and a lot of shady ****. We are hoping going to sibling route is both easier and also super rewarding.


I am in awe of what you and your wife are doing.
Yes it's hard, but what you are doing for the lives of those kids is beyond amazing.

Massively much respect...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Neither am I.
> Non-repairable if they puncture, (even a small one).
> And despite marketing messages - they still DO puncture.
> Hard riding - standard tyres improved the ride and handling dramatically!
> ...


All those issues aside, in Australia if you're on run flats on an outback highway, you're f.cked

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> My horological goal for 2021 is to ride off into the sunset, with one final acquisition, then no major purchases ever again. We'll see how that goes. Part of executing that is likely dumping the forum. Again, we'll see how that goes. Bro Cobia seems to have done it.


I did that in 2018, well the watches bit. I'm still a lame-o who's on here though

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jaguarshark said:


> Run flats are theeee worst!


Good to see you JS

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> Hey I got post # 44,444. Something inside me is tingling.


Nice 59

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am on waitlist for the exact same watches!


So what you're saying is you'll be on WUS for quite some time

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I sometimes think people over play the ability of Chinese made merchandise to send information back to China. If said equipment is on a close network or isn't connected to wifi, then the chance is very low.
> 
> Besides, there's no difference to using the Blackberry in the old days when everything was routed through their servers. I bet you that someone, somewhere has gigabytes of gossip on somebody important.


Reminds me of a joke I used to tease my father about - he was really paranoid when we first immigrated to Canada, claiming that the RCMP was following him around, checking on him...

I asked him this simple question - who'd you think you are father? Are you worth billions? Do you have a secret identity I'm not aware of? Are you friends with Bruce Wayne? 

Unless you're someone of certain importance, no one gives a fudge.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Unless you prefer the cash, keep the AP.
> 
> The Kermit is boring.
> There. I said it out loud.
> ...


The Kermit is boring. That is as sure as she is hot

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

On a new strap.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Unless you prefer the cash, keep the AP.
> 
> The Kermit is boring.
> There. I said it out loud.
> ...


plus one

while i think there may be better ROs out there, i think BSFs RO is still better than a Sub.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> On a new strap.
> View attachment 15603429


What were you drinking when you took that photo though...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> What were you drinking when you took that photo though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


was a quick in and out at the AD to beat the traffic rush. So took photo while in the car.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

But to answer the question, had Lagavulin earlier.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> All those issues aside, in Australia if you're on run flats on an outback highway, you're f.cked
> 
> Brother of OoO


Amen. Speaking like a man who has travelled the long arduous outback routes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice 59
> 
> Brother of OoO


I would rather a nice 69


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So what you're saying is you'll be on WUS for quite some time
> 
> Brother of OoO


Hey! I was told that my name is on the list for a Daytona. That means that i will be here for at least another 7 years!!!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I would rather a nice 69


You and me both brother!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Reminds me of a joke I used to tease my father about - he was really paranoid when we first immigrated to Canada, claiming that the RCMP was following him around, checking on him...
> 
> I asked him this simple question - who'd you think you are father? Are you worth billions? Do you have a secret identity I'm not aware of? Are you friends with Bruce Wayne?
> 
> Unless you're someone of certain importance, no one gives a fudge.


LOL. He just couldn't shake off the old communist fear of having to look over one's own shoulder.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> On a new strap.
> View attachment 15603429


That's not a proper photo brother Pong. Doesn't pass muster here. As brothers of OoO, we expect some level of photography standard.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> was a quick in and out at the AD to beat the traffic rush. So took photo while in the car.


What?? Don't you have a motorcycle outriders to open the traffic for you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What?? Don't you have a motorcycle outriders to open the traffic for you.


When i was in government but now am leading a quiet semi-retired life. 

i like the anonymity and being under the radar.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's not a proper photo brother Pong. Doesn't pass muster here. As brothers of OoO, we expect some level of photography standard.


will take a better one when i get home. But doesnt mean it will be good. I set a low bar.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You and me both brother!


brothers dog and dick, get a room.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. He just couldn't shake off the old communist fear of having to look over one's own shoulder.


He never really lived under communist rule, came to Hong Kong with nothing when he was around 10 with my grandma. Grandpa and his daddy immigrated to San Francisco way back then, subsequently started another family there.

Never met my grandpa, passed away in 1976 I think.

My father has my utmost respect, made his fortune from nothing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice 59
> 
> Brother of OoO


is getting a 59 achieving any milestone or should only be limited to a significant milestone?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> is getting a 59 achieving any milestone or should only be limited to a significant milestone?


gf

is getting a 69 considered a milestone?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> But to answer the question, had Lagavulin earlier.


Nice choice.
(I'm sure the strap is nice too)...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Nice choice.
> (I'm sure the strap is nice too)...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


the Lagavulin didnt come with a strap. 

it is my favorite single malt. Haven't had it in a long while. Great to have it again. And i remember why it is my favorite.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> When i was in government but now am leading a quiet semi-retired life.
> 
> i like the anonymity and being under the radar.


Flying under the radar is not my thing


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Similar advice here when traveling/working in China. Cell phone and computer are to be fried when you return. Not sure how much it helped but I simply reformatted my hard drive from a backup that I made before leaving.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Good work ?
If firmware is compromised then it can make things more complicated.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> gf
> 
> is getting a 69 considered a milestone?


Yes, as long as you don't get VD


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> plus one
> 
> while i think there may be better ROs out there, i think BSFs RO is still better than a Sub.


I don't really even like the Kermit&#8230; I just dislike this RO much much more.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Amen. Speaking like a man who has travelled the long arduous outback routes


Sturt Highway.
Late 80's, early 90's.
No speed limits.
We were a bunch of stupid kids with modified cars and some friends with exotics.
Popping a tyre while on a "run" wasn't an option to be contemplated.
Learning things like:

a Countach LP400 at an indicated 300 km/h lifts so much at the front that steering inputs are wishful thinking. (Probably closer to 250 as the speedo was woefully optimistic).
Even though the speedo tops out at 200 Km/h on a Telstar Turbo, you CAN wind it way past there until it rests against the bump stop at 0.
The Porsche Carrera 4, (standard) while relatively boring at normal road speeds compared to the Turbo, was rock solid at the limit and felt like it could stay there all day whereas the Turbo (Modified) was skittish, nervous and scary as sh** at similar speeds.
A VL GRP A (HSV) was a MUCH better car at high speed than the VK GRP III, which vibrated so much it shook the interior trim apart.
The Ferrari 308 revs it's little head off, but the rev limiter comes in HARD, and destabilises the car at high speed.
A heavily modified Subaru WRX hatch is about as aerodynamic as a brick, and noisy as f*** at illegal speeds.
Old school big torque Ford V8's (We had an XY, XB and XC.) do the best burnouts. (But don't go around corners or stop and very high speeds are only for the seriously brave)

Those were the days...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I would rather a nice 69


Is that when '59's older brother gets an inadvertent milestone?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Take two









new clasp also


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sturt Highway.
> Late 80's, early 90's.
> No speed limits.
> We were a bunch of stupid kids with modified cars and some friends with exotics.
> ...


You are beginning to write like Captain Custard, Rosco or Stephen Canale. That was a long essay


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Is that when '59's older brother gets an inadvertent milestone?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


No, it's when one gets lucky


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Take two
> View attachment 15603525
> 
> 
> ...


Nice & nice


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> My horological goal for 2021 is to ride off into the sunset, with one final acquisition, then no major purchases ever again. We'll see how that goes. Part of executing that is likely dumping the forum. Again, we'll see how that goes. Bro Cobia seems to have done it.


Congrats on the 5 4's. And don't leave bro. Don't mind taking breaks but permanently. Not cool.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> Hey I got post # 44,444. Something inside me is tingling.







OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Take two
> View attachment 15603525
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH nicer.

That's one very fine timepiece...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You are beginning to write like Captain Custard, Rosco or Stephen Canale. That was a long essay


The memories came flooding back...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You are beginning to write like Captain Custard, Rosco or Stephen Canale. That was a long essay


It's one of the new skills he picked up in business school.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Jenna, wanna help me shovel some snow?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It will be.
> 
> So the story goes with my neighbour is this. Both the couple are obese and for some medical reason, they can't conceive. So they put their names in for adoption. A little while later, they got a young boy, few months old at the most. Then, I saw another older child also a boy, maybe 4 years old. Then recently, there was a girl about 9. He told me they were all siblings and he found out because the case officer mentioned that she had trouble placing the older kids. Then he said, I will take them all.
> 
> Really good hearted people. Otherwise, those kids would have been in and out of foster care and split up and all that bad stuff. Therefore, I respect what you're doing. Good on ya! You will be rewarded.


They adopted or are fostering?

OoO Baby!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey Jenna, wanna help me shovel some snow?
> 
> View attachment 15603563


Its wet and heavy. Woke up at 0 dark 30 to clear the driveway this morning. I really don't know why anyone chooses to live in the northeast 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I am in awe of what you and your wife are doing.
> Yes it's hard, but what you are doing for the lives of those kids is beyond amazing.
> 
> Massively much respect...


Agreed. MrsBS and I have discussed it, too, but we're never sure that we're fully settled down and ready to support some kids. Props to @yngrshr and best of luck.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> But to answer the question, had Lagavulin earlier.


Looks like some of the photos my aunt took at our wedding late that evening.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> gf
> 
> is getting a 69 considered a milestone?


It's a big lead off of third base, at least.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead
> 
> Validation on my comment as well. (No taste LOL)
> 
> ...


Mostly we're backing BSF's play to go ahead and trade his AP for the Cermit. B5 you might not be the only one here that actually likes the AP but can honestly say the AP does nothing for me whatsoever. Really. Maybe in part because I have no love for any chronograph watch although I appreciate the Speedy more than most chrono's but didn't prevent my ridding myself of my Speedy at the first opportunity.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Gonna give this a try at 2/3 off M$RP, Hamilton H76755135. It has a good movement, ETA 2893-2. I can always return it. In addition to the type B configuration I've been looking for, it has a very, very useful countdown bezel. The GMT is just a bonus. It's a bit big at 44mm, but pilot watches are often big by nature to support their functionality. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> is getting a 59 achieving any milestone or should only be limited to a significant milestone?


I think a 59 is for any milestone but doesn't count if there's the least suggestion of impropriety.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> On a new strap.
> View attachment 15603429


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> What were you drinking when you took that photo though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


NRA


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Its wet and heavy. Woke up at 0 dark 30 to clear the driveway this morning. I really don't know why anyone chooses to live in the northeast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Rare freeze in the DFW area last night with temperatures in the 30F range. But no ice or snow. Bright sunshine this morning an now 37F with high of 57F today. Gotta love living in the sunbelt during the winter that balances wretched August heat. Best climate year round in the lower 48 is no doubt San Diego.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Rare freeze in the DFW area last night with temperatures in the 30F range. But no ice or snow. Bright sunshine this morning an now 37F with high of 57F today. Gotta love living in the sunbelt during the winter that balances wretched August heat. Best climate year round in the lower 48 is no doubt San Diego.


No worries here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> No worries here.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> No worries here.


Wait , Yanni ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


>


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The Kermit is boring. That is as sure as she is hot
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> You and me both brother!


I find that GIF rather confusing. That's two women talking to each other and someone waves a hand in her face while she says that particular phrase. What's the context?

Am I overthinking this?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> brothers dog and dick, get a room.


And in that context, the nicknames dog and dick take on a different meaning.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> gf
> 
> is getting a 69 considered a milestone?


Only if you don't pay for it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You are beginning to write like Captain Custard, Rosco or Stephen Canale. That was a long essay


But they never talked about cool things like bro black five does.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


>


Who is that man? Square jaw and big man-hands.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, it's when one gets lucky


what if one gets super extremely lucky?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what if one gets super extremely lucky?


969

or is it 699?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> It's a big lead off of third base, at least.


we talking sticks and balls?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> 969
> 
> or is it 699?


am not good in math


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> am not good in math


It's more like jigsaw puzzles, or Legos, than math


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> It's more like jigsaw puzzles, or Legos, than math


or the twister game. Not sure if that's what it's called.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> My horological goal for 2021 is to ride off into the sunset, with one final acquisition, then no major purchases ever again. We'll see how that goes. Part of executing that is likely dumping the forum. Again, we'll see how that goes. Bro Cobia seems to have done it.


Well how in the hell do you expect a like for that? Is that all we are just watch whores?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Snaggletooth where are you?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Twss

No one chooses that. They are born there or lured by the need for money. 


lxnastynotch93 said:


> Its wet and heavy. Woke up at 0 dark 30 to clear the driveway this morning. I really don't know why anyone chooses to live in the northeast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I need some help with insurance on watches. 

Does anyone have a reference for how someone should go about getting a watch appraised. There seems to be a few methods for doing so online, but if I walk into a local jewelery store and ask for an appraisal, will they do it as well. Also do I need an official "appraiser" for insurance to recognize the appraisal as legit? 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I need some help with insurance on watches.
> 
> Does anyone have a reference for how someone should go about getting a watch appraised. There seems to be a few methods for doing so online, but if I walk into a local jewelery store and ask for an appraisal, will they do it as well. Also do I need an official "appraiser" for insurance to recognize the appraisal as legit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Hodinkee process seemed very easy...but I didn't go thru with it. I don't insure my watches in this conventional way.... ; ^ )


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Look what my associate gave me!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where is "here"? Is it there?


I'm here but I've heard it's betterthere

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mickey said:


> Hodinkee process seemed very easy...but I didn't go thru with it. I don't insure my watches in this conventional way.... ; ^ )


You're right, they do make it very easy. I appreciate the heads up!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Who is that man? Square jaw and big man-hands.


I guess it's Ryan-a.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Frog legs are great! 


Sappie66 said:


>


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

My contribution today!










In better news, I should be receiving my Panatime buckle to go with my new Panerai strap (courtesy of @AL9C1 ; ), so I'll have that on later!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> @Snaggletooth where are you?


He still pops up every now and then but not as active as he used to be. Maybe he's bored with us over here?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

If Al sent me one it must have gone thru Nola. 


SaMaster14 said:


> My contribution today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Been a busy morning at the old factory. Time consuming which is why I usually make these while I'm at work already. Lol









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

First doc (old one @59) here got vaxed yesterday. In charge of the icu so happy to receive. He said was like playing Russian roulette. Many more today tomorrow.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Well how in the hell do you expect a like for that? Is that all we are just watch whores?


There's something to be said for becoming a very infrequent (or even former) visitor if your goal is to just sit pretty with what you've got and stop collecting further. If I get this last watch it'll be 4 Rolexes, 1 Omega, 1 Panerai and a few lower end pieces. I'm not a wealthy guy and sometimes that feels like excess to me, but on the whole I think it's fair with where I'm at.

I like the way Al has handled his time here, where he spent 2+ years chilling and enjoying the banter without feeling any need to dip into watches others were showcasing. That's cool, but not everyone can avoid temptation like that. Case in point being Mav's VC which has sparked joy in others. That's cool, we're all watch lovers, it's what's it all about. But if you want to keep it lean, sometimes abstinence helps.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> First doc (old one @59) here got vaxed yesterday. In charge of the icu so happy to receive. He said was like playing Russian roulette. Many more today tomorrow.


That's good to go. Can't imagine what it'd be like to go to work every day especially as he described it - "click" nope "click" nope, etc.

I was helping a neighbor clear ice off her car this morning. She's hustling a side gig helping a small group of families handle their preschool kids (I guess it's a "pod"), and one of those families nearly caught it. Her husband works at a car dealership (one of the three on the sales staff who didn't get let go, remember) and one of his guys caught it.

We've also had three confirmed cases and four exposures at our office in the last month. One of the guys on my team who has to go on-site occasionally needed to quarantine but he seems safe now.

Shyt, every time that we go get groceries I feel like this...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> @Snaggletooth where are you?


Been getting a haircut.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Been getting a haircut.


What happened with your beard episode? Last I recall you were traumatised about that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That's good to go. Can't imagine what it'd be like to go to work every day especially as he described it - "click" nope "click" nope, etc.
> 
> I was helping a neighbor clear ice off her car this morning. She's hustling a side gig helping a small group of families handle their preschool kids (I guess it's a "pod"), and one of those families nearly caught it. Her husband works at a car dealership (one of the three on the sales staff who didn't get let go, remember) and one of his guys caught it.
> 
> ...


Very familiar as my son in law nephro... So in it everyday.

I know maybe 30? Who have had but all much of nothing except for the 86 year old. As for me I haven't thought much about getting it but certainly took precautions. But like I said now that we're close I don't want to be that guy. But I admit I came close to getting on a plane this week.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

So a year or more ago, y'all might recall how I said MrsBS had a solid conversation with a saleswoman who steered her away from TAG/Omega and up into JLC/Rolex territory instead.

We're still not buying anytime soon, but that conversation, in which she learned about the value of a watch's movement and JLC's storied reputation, comes to mind when I read owner testimonials like this one and threads like this one.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Look what my associate gave me!


I gave you a double, clean.

Better than cactus juice 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> There's something to be said for becoming a very infrequent (or even former) visitor if your goal is to just sit pretty with what you've got and stop collecting further. If I get this last watch it'll be 4 Rolexes, 1 Omega, 1 Panerai and a few lower end pieces. I'm not a wealthy guy and sometimes that feels like excess to me, but on the whole I think it's fair with where I'm at.
> 
> I like the way Al has handled his time here, where he spent 2+ years chilling and enjoying the banter without feeling any need to dip into watches others were showcasing. That's cool, but not everyone can avoid temptation like that. Case in point being Mav's VC which has sparked joy in others. That's cool, we're all watch lovers, it's what's it all about. *But if you want to keep it lean, sometimes abstinence helps.*


twss

Al de man. 
Well I say be like Gun... Get your load and stick with us. I cut back to almost nothing but I don't feel envy just enjoy others hunts.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Merv said:


> What happened with your beard episode? Last I recall you were traumatised about that.


Emasculated is the word.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Been getting a haircut.


Hey man, that's gotta be a record. Just wanted to make sure you knew you were missed.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

These pics of ****tloads of snow on driveways remind me of my youth in Toronto when my dad would hassle me to shovel snow off the driveway in the morning. I hated doing it, would avoid it, but then went around the neighbourhood knocking on doors offering to do their driveways for payment. I was maybe 10-11 yo. Moved to Australia when I was 12 and that shovelling crapola is now just a distant memory....as it should be.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> There's something to be said for becoming a very infrequent (or even former) visitor if your goal is to just sit pretty with what you've got and stop collecting further. If I get this last watch it'll be 4 Rolexes, 1 Omega, 1 Panerai and a few lower end pieces. I'm not a wealthy guy and sometimes that feels like excess to me, but on the whole I think it's fair with where I'm at.
> 
> I like the way Al has handled his time here, where he spent 2+ years chilling and enjoying the banter without feeling any need to dip into watches others were showcasing. That's cool, but not everyone can avoid temptation like that. Case in point being Mav's VC which has sparked joy in others. That's cool, we're all watch lovers, it's what's it all about. But if you want to keep it lean, sometimes abstinence helps.


So one exit Rolex and you're out to pasture with @sportura 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> So a year or more ago, y'all might recall how I said MrsBS had a solid conversation with a saleswoman who steered her away from TAG/Omega and up into JLC/Rolex territory instead.
> 
> We're still not buying anytime soon, but that conversation, in which she learned about the value of a watch's movement and JLC's storied reputation, comes to mind when I read owner testimonials like this one and threads like this one.


Doesn't sound like something that will convince you to buy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Doesn't sound like something that will convince you to buy.


Exactly. Makes me want to get a MUT Moon lookalike from Longines or FC instead if I want that style.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> So one exit Rolex and you're out to pasture with @sportura
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


We thought he'd exited with the black DaytonaC. Then he exited again with the BLRO. ?‍♂


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> So a year or more ago, y'all might recall how I said MrsBS had a solid conversation with a saleswoman who steered her away from TAG/Omega and up into JLC/Rolex territory instead.
> 
> We're still not buying anytime soon, but that conversation, in which she learned about the value of a watch's movement and JLC's storied reputation, comes to mind when I read owner testimonials like this one and threads like this one.


This is a good example of the other side of the coin of what I've been talking about i.e. leaving the forum......you def get the benefit of knowledge from others if you stay....I've often been keen on a Reverso, and something about the JLC brand appealed to me, up until a few months ago when I found out about all the bad feedback from owners on here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Everyone leaves but can't get out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> There's something to be said for becoming a very infrequent (or even former) visitor if your goal is to just sit pretty with what you've got and stop collecting further. If I get this last watch it'll be 4 Rolexes, 1 Omega, 1 Panerai and a few lower end pieces. I'm not a wealthy guy and sometimes that feels like excess to me, but on the whole I think it's fair with where I'm at.
> 
> I like the way Al has handled his time here, where he spent 2+ years chilling and enjoying the banter without feeling any need to dip into watches others were showcasing. That's cool, but not everyone can avoid temptation like that. Case in point being Mav's VC which has sparked joy in others. That's cool, we're all watch lovers, it's what's it all about. But if you want to keep it lean, sometimes abstinence helps.


I could benefit from this advice! ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> This is a good example of the other side of the coin of what I've been talking about i.e. leaving the forum......you def get the benefit of knowledge from others if you stay....I've often been keen on a Reverso, and something about the JLC brand appealed to me, up until a few months ago when I found out about all the bad feedback from owners on here.


Well from my pov there's the forum and then there's OoO. No OoO and I would likely be like @Toothbras. Once it fades (having survived many challenges), I would be fine with shutting the door.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I could benefit from this advice! 🥲


Difference is like BSF you have all you need. Just need to choose the right ones and dehoard.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Very familiar as my son in law nephro... So in it everyday.
> 
> I know maybe 30? *Who have had but all much of nothing except for the 86 year old.* As for me I haven't thought much about getting it but certainly took precautions. But like I said now that we're close I don't want to be that guy. But I admit I came close to getting on a plane this week.


I just don't wanna risk being one of the ones who gets it hard. I've got a tuba in the basement that I don't want to be forced to sell if it ends up that I can't honk on it anymore. One younger friend is on Day 49, she says, and _might_ get back to riding her bike eventually; another guy from back home was having weird stuff like random bruising and brain fog seven months after infection. I've happily bought lottery tickets with slimmer odds than this.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> So a year or more ago, y'all might recall how I said MrsBS had a solid conversation with a saleswoman who steered her away from TAG/Omega and up into JLC/Rolex territory instead.
> 
> We're still not buying anytime soon, but that conversation, in which she learned about the value of a watch's movement and JLC's storied reputation, comes to mind when I read owner testimonials like this one and threads like this one.


Get a Rolex and NEVER look back 

Edit: Remember I had to service my 214270 Explorer as it was losing amplitude and ran fast? After RSC servicing almost a year ago it's now gaining on the average 1s a month.

From the thread you quoted Kiwi's JLC was gaining some 17s a day dial up? After multiple services...that's a joke.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I just don't wanna risk being one of the ones who gets it hard. I've got a tuba in the basement that I don't want to be forced to sell if it ends up that I can't honk on it anymore. One younger friend is on Day 49, she says, and _might_ get back to riding her bike eventually; another guy from back home was having weird stuff like random bruising and brain fog seven months after infection. I've happily bought lottery tickets with slimmer odds than this.


True and that 86 yr old died. Wasn't sure it was... If you know how communities like ours are... But best I found out was he knew but with heart problems he knew time short anyway so chose to go at home. Daughter a nurse btw.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Get a Rolex and NEVER look back


But be careful as I told Mrs BT that so many times she believed me. Course wearing a Timex today.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's one of the new skills he picked up in business school.


Actually,

Its the opposite.

Assignments have strictly adhered to word limits, so I've had to constrain my usually verbose self...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> But be careful as I told Mrs BT that so many times she believed me. Course wearing a Timex today.


Bro BT you really can't blame her now can you? #OP39


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Well from my pov there's the forum and then there's OoO. No OoO and I would likely be like @Toothbras. Once it fades (having survived many challenges), I would be fine with shutting the door.


Good point. I have some similarities with my approach. I'd been a regular on the Omega forum, as were you......eventually reached a similar mindset to where I'm at now, and so barely posted for around 18 months apart from a few sales threads I'd started. Then I started noticing this crazy thread that was gaining momentum...loved reading the banter, then couldn't resist diving into OoO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Bro BT you really can't blame her now can you? #OP39


No kidding... She asked about that one this week. Gotta hope a OP41 will fix the blues.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> No kidding... She asked about that one this week. Gotta hope a OP41 will fix the blues.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Merv and I accept I've been here too long.

I'm babysitting granddaughter in case wonder how so much time atm. She's napping.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> On a new strap.
> View attachment 15603429


Nice pic ;-)

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Amen. Speaking like a man who has travelled the long arduous outback routes


That, and also someone who has needed to get a tyre on a Sunday

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey! I was told that my name is on the list for a Daytona. That means that i will be here for at least another 7 years!!!!


You must have a good AD if you're getting one in 7 years

Bro of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I find that GIF rather confusing. That's two women talking to each other and someone waves a hand in her face while she says that particular phrase. What's the context?
> 
> Am I overthinking this?


I think they are Australian MAFS contestants. (Married At First Sight).
The one talking was immediately smitten with her younger, hotter, partner and came on really strong, whereas the other girl (the hand) admitted no sexual attraction at all.

It all went to cr** rather quickly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Been wet and hot and bloody humid last few days in Sydney....been going maybe 5-6 days like this. Feel like I'm in SE Asia...maybe Saigon....feeling like Captain Willard or Col Kurtz...the horror, the horror.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> But they never talked about cool things like bro black five does.


I might write a dissertation on watches next.

Scratch that. I don't really know much about watches...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Been wet and hot and bloody humid last few days in Sydney....been going maybe 5-6 days like this. Feel like I'm in SE Asia...maybe Saigon....feeling like Captain Willard or Col Kurtz...the horror, the horror.


So seiko or Rolex?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> is getting a 59 achieving any milestone or should only be limited to a significant milestone?


It's getting a milestone but not trying got get a milestone.

In the old thread we had games like getting post 10,000, 11,111, 46,000, 123,456 but we would,actively,chase those.

Whenever 59 got one of them he did was never trying for it in most instances he was actively trying not to get it. Hence the phrase nice 59

The other fun game was getting a post of a Rolex reference you had and posting a pic of your watch. It had to be your watch, not just some random pic, Like getting post 16600 and posting your 16600. From memory Sporty and I were the only ones that happened to.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> So seiko or Rolex?


Was looking into Seiko diver recently and increasingly think they're a bad proposition....accuracy is on par with Canale's brevity. Made me think if I want watches I want Swiss. Rolex all the way baby.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That, and also someone who has needed to get a tyre on a Sunday
> 
> Bro of OoO


Never had a problem getting a tire here on a Sunday, unless you need a runflat...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Sturt Highway.
> Late 80's, early 90's.
> No speed limits.
> We were a bunch of stupid kids with modified cars and some friends with exotics.
> ...


LMAO, nice

Bro of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merv said:


> Was looking into Seiko diver recently and increasingly think they're a bad proposition....accuracy is on par with Canale's brevity. Made me think if I want watches I want Swiss. Rolex all the way baby.


Or God forbid, a Tudor in-house!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Was looking into Seiko diver recently and increasingly think they're a bad proposition....accuracy is on par with Canale's brevity. Made me think if I want watches I want Swiss. Rolex all the way baby.


So you are Col kurz


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Mostly we're backing BSF's play to go ahead and trade his AP for the Cermit. B5 you might not be the only one here that actually likes the AP but can honestly say the AP does nothing for me whatsoever. Really. Maybe in part because I have no love for any chronograph watch although I appreciate the Speedy more than most chrono's but didn't prevent my ridding myself of my Speedy at the first opportunity.


No love for,chronos and you bought an Omega chrono? Wow

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I think a 59 is for any milestone but doesn't count if there's the least suggestion of impropriety.


There you go Pongster, official wording for a 59, from the man himself

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


I think I just got turned off bikinis

Bro of OoO


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> So you are Col kurz


Yep, with more hair and a beard that would make Snags weep lol.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> And in that context, the nicknames dog and dick take on a different meaning.


Nice, I was trying to think of something witty to say to this but I had nothing

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Never had a problem getting a tire here on a Sunday, unless you need a runflat...


I did have here back in 1980...which leads to a story? 
We had blue laws then so when I stopped at mall to get money, I noticed I had a tire almost flat. Nothing open. A couple stopped offered to take us to tire place which was closed. Course they offered we could spend the night... Uh no thx I had noticed the twinkle in his eye checking out Mrs BT. Wasn't too worried cause I tended to pack when traveling. Anyhow night at the Marriott and all good. 
Now retired we have our friendly tire business that we can call anytime.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> 969
> 
> or is it 699?


I went with 969 because you're in the middle.

But it's also 2020 so 999, 666, 696 966 is also acceptable

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice, I was trying to think of something witty to say to this but I had nothing
> 
> Bro of OoO


Ez my dog had a dick.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Look what my associate gave me!


Going for "World's Drunkest Boss"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> No love for,chronos and you bought an Omega chrono? Wow
> 
> Bro of OoO


I didn't realize I had no love for chrono's until I actually bought one, specifically a Speedy. Nice, iconic watch but discovered I never had a use for the chrono function and decided to sell while the watch was still running flawlessly.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Get a Rolex and NEVER look back
> 
> Edit: Remember I had to service my 214270 Explorer as it was losing amplitude and ran fast? After RSC servicing almost a year ago it's now gaining on the average 1s a month.
> 
> *From the thread you quoted Kiwi's JLC was gaining some 17s a day dial up? After multiple services...that's a joke.*


No kidding. Paying this kind of money for a watch should also buy you stellar service. The trending horror stories with RSC are basically, "They replaced the old crusty hands" and that's about it. Makes you wonder who's at the workbenches at JLC.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> There's something to be said for becoming a very infrequent (or even former) visitor if your goal is to just sit pretty with what you've got and stop collecting further. If I get this last watch it'll be 4 Rolexes, 1 Omega, 1 Panerai and a few lower end pieces. I'm not a wealthy guy and sometimes that feels like excess to me, but on the whole I think it's fair with where I'm at.
> 
> I like the way Al has handled his time here, where he spent 2+ years chilling and enjoying the banter without feeling any need to dip into watches others were showcasing. That's cool, but not everyone can avoid temptation like that. Case in point being Mav's VC which has sparked joy in others. That's cool, we're all watch lovers, it's what's it all about. But if you want to keep it lean, sometimes abstinence helps.


VC for me meant selling 5 so same $ amount without a dime added. I agree that after a certain number in the box it is just gluttony. 
6 is a good number but 4 is even better imho

1 kick ass piece
1 chrono 
1 gmt
1 diver

Done


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I went with 969 because you're in the middle.
> 
> But it's also 2020 so 999, 666, 696 966 is also acceptable
> 
> Bro of OoO


Years ago I heard that 77 was better than 69.

I asked why, and was told, "Because you 'get ate more'!"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Everyone leaves but can't get out.


It's like Hotel California, you can check out but you can never leave


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Well from my pov there's the forum and then there's OoO. No OoO and I would likely be like @Toothbras. Once it fades (having survived many challenges), I would be fine with shutting the door.


And the rest of the forum is about as interesting as a nose bleed. A few good things here and there but mostly it's stupid talk about homages, resale value, Rolex availability, Rolex vs Omega, sucky Seiko alignment, and worst of all stupid people asking strangers "should I buy x or y for insert budget" with the stupidity of the question directly related to the zeros in the budget


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I think they are Australian MAFS contestants. (Married At First Sight).
> The one talking was immediately smitten with her younger, hotter, partner and came on really strong, whereas the other girl (the hand) admitted no sexual attraction at all.
> 
> It all went to cr** rather quickly...
> ...


And you know this how?!?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> Good point. I have some similarities with my approach. I'd been a regular on the Omega forum, as were you......eventually reached a similar mindset to where I'm at now, and so barely posted for around 18 months apart from a few sales threads I'd started. Then I started noticing this crazy thread that was gaining momentum...loved reading the banter, then couldn't resist diving into OoO.


On any forum I've been on I gravitate to threads like OoO because it's in part the topic but it's mostly talking sh.t about everything else. More than anything the people in threads like this know how lame discussions are so in part contribute to said discussion but, more than anything, take the p.ss out of the discussion.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> Been wet and hot and bloody humid last few days in Sydney....been going maybe 5-6 days like this. Feel like I'm in SE Asia...maybe Saigon....feeling like Captain Willard or Col Kurtz...the horror, the horror.


This Covid outbreak in Sydney is concerning. Okay for everyone else it will be a laugh but the rate we went from 0 cases for weeks to 17 overnight I fear another Melbourne, worse because it's up to Christmas


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> So seiko or Rolex?


Both are acceptable choices


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> No kidding. Paying this kind of money for a watch should also buy you stellar service. The trending horror stories with RSC are basically, "They replaced the old crusty hands" and that's about it. Makes you wonder who's at the workbenches at JLC.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I didn't realize I had no love for chrono's until I actually bought one, specifically a Speedy. Nice, iconic watch but discovered I never had a use for the chrono function and decided to sell while the watch was still running flawlessly.


I liked them in my 20s but lost interest in them. Oddly I've found a use for them in cognitive testing and also when doing stretching. Speedy is a very practical watch beaus it's so legible. Daytona looks great but I'm pretty sure it would make for a crappy chrono


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

nope


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> We thought he'd exited with the black DaytonaC. Then he exited again with the BLRO. 🤷‍♂️





















My 2-week old Submariner enjoying it's first taste of the snow (ahem).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I need some help with insurance on watches.
> 
> Does anyone have a reference for how someone should go about getting a watch appraised. There seems to be a few methods for doing so online, but if I walk into a local jewelery store and ask for an appraisal, will they do it as well. Also do I need an official "appraiser" for insurance to recognize the appraisal as legit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


You should probably call your local AD's and see who can do appraisals. I think the key is really finding an AD to appraise it for its true market value as opposed to MSRP, if it's a Rolex sports watch or another watch where its value exceeds its retail price.

Personally I use my home owner's policy and insure my Rolexes and VC with Hodinkee (gulp) for extra protection. It was half the cost of Jeweler's Mutual for the same coverage, plus Hodinkee didn't require appraisals and a bunch of documentation.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Well from my pov there's the forum and then there's OoO. No OoO and I would likely be like @Toothbras. Once it fades (having survived many challenges), I would be fine with shutting the door.


+1

When OoO is gone - so am I.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> There's something to be said for becoming a very infrequent (or even former) visitor if your goal is to just sit pretty with what you've got and stop collecting further. If I get this last watch it'll be 4 Rolexes, 1 Omega, 1 Panerai and a few lower end pieces. I'm not a wealthy guy and sometimes that feels like excess to me, but on the whole I think it's fair with where I'm at.
> 
> I like the way Al has handled his time here, where he spent 2+ years chilling and enjoying the banter without feeling any need to dip into watches others were showcasing. That's cool, but not everyone can avoid temptation like that. Case in point being Mav's VC which has sparked joy in others. That's cool, we're all watch lovers, it's what's it all about. But if you want to keep it lean, sometimes abstinence helps.


You could become a respected elder statesman and come back occasionally to grace us with a tune, or some prose...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Everyone leaves but can't get out.


You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

mav said:


> You should probably call your local AD's and see who can do appraisals. I think the key is really finding an AD to appraise it for its true market value as opposed to MSRP, if it's a Rolex sports watch or another watch where its value exceeds its retail price.
> 
> Personally I use my home owner's policy and insure my Rolexes and VC with Hodinkee (gulp) for extra protection. It was half the cost of Jeweler's Mutual for the same coverage, plus Hodinkee didn't require appraisals and a bunch of documentation.


Yeah I'm leaning towards Hodinkee myself. They do make it really easy to insure your collection and to add or remove pieces. Plus the instant appraisal upload feature is really cool.

Getting stuff appraised by more traditional methods is definitely a lot more difficult considering the 'rona and you need to take it to someone who knows what they're looking at. I certainly don't have as many well known pieces as some of you all on here so I think appraising them would be somewhat difficult.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I did have here back in 1980...which leads to a story?
> We had blue laws then so when I stopped at mall to get money, I noticed I had a tire almost flat. Nothing open. A couple stopped offered to take us to tire place which was closed. Course they offered we could spend the night... Uh no thx I had noticed the twinkle in his eye checking out Mrs BT. Wasn't too worried cause I tended to pack when traveling. Anyhow night at the Marriott and all good.
> Now retired we have our friendly tire business that we can call anytime.


Is that the one that also sells fried chicken while you get tyres?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Ez my dog had a dick.


Actually Dick had a dog...a Black Labrador retriever since he was a pup. He passed 12 years ago.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's like Hotel California, you can check out but you can never leave


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> No kidding. Paying this kind of money for a watch should also buy you stellar service. The trending horror stories with RSC are basically, "They replaced the old crusty hands" and that's about it. Makes you wonder who's at the workbenches at JLC.


Never had any issues with RSC/TSC in Hong Kong. Yes sometimes you may have to put your foot down to get things done but in the end they always get things done. And the service people are always polite and courteous.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> And you know this how?!?


I like watching train wrecks...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> On any forum I've been on I gravitate to threads like OoO because it's in part the topic but it's mostly talking sh.t about everything else. More than anything the people in threads like this know how lame discussions are so in part contribute to said discussion but, more than anything, take the p.ss out of the discussion.


I'm here because I was on a watch forum without any real interest in watches...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This Covid outbreak in Sydney is concerning. Okay for everyone else it will be a laugh but the rate we went from 0 cases for weeks to 17 overnight I fear another Melbourne, worse because it's up to Christmas


Here's hoping the contact tracing is up to scratch and no lockdown required...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> My 2-week old Submariner enjoying it's first taste of the snow (ahem).


Nice watch. Hell with that snow stuff.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> +1
> 
> When OoO is gone - so am I.


me too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I'm here because I was on a watch forum without any real interest in watches...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Same


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Here's hoping the contact tracing us up to scratch and no lockdown required...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah hopefully it works. It's been linked to an international strand of Covid but still no word on how it reached the Community. Australia has been very very lucky (save for Melbourne) and I really hope it stays that way


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> My 2-week old Submariner enjoying it's first taste of the snow (ahem).


Beauty!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's one of the new skills he picked up in business school.


The brain.....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Cannot wait to fly out in the am .....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> They adopted or are fostering?
> 
> OoO Baby!


Adopted is what they said. But I see the case officer coming over to check on them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what if one gets super extremely lucky?


The numeral code for that is o1o


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

sportura said:


> My 2-week old Submariner enjoying it's first taste of the snow (ahem).


Nice lugs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> He still pops up every now and then but not as active as he used to be. Maybe he's bored with us over here?


More like can't keep up with the pace


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> There's something to be said for becoming a very infrequent (or even former) visitor if your goal is to just sit pretty with what you've got and stop collecting further. If I get this last watch it'll be 4 Rolexes, 1 Omega, 1 Panerai and a few lower end pieces. I'm not a wealthy guy and sometimes that feels like excess to me, but on the whole I think it's fair with where I'm at.
> 
> I like the way Al has handled his time here, where he spent 2+ years chilling and enjoying the banter without feeling any need to dip into watches others were showcasing. That's cool, but not everyone can avoid temptation like that. Case in point being Mav's VC which has sparked joy in others. That's cool, we're all watch lovers, it's what's it all about. But if you want to keep it lean, sometimes abstinence helps.


That's a rare essay from you brother @Merv. Gave you a like  as I agree abstinence and the willpower to resist the temptation of buying another watch based on others "incoming" is important to maintain sanity and to protect ones wallet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> These pics of ****tloads of snow on driveways remind me of my youth in Toronto when my dad would hassle me to shovel snow off the driveway in the morning. I hated doing it, would avoid it, but then went around the neighbourhood knocking on doors offering to do their driveways for payment. I was maybe 10-11 yo. Moved to Australia when I was 12 and that shovelling crapola is now just a distant memory....as it should be.


But you're mowing lawns now and getting rid of weeds....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> So one exit Rolex and you're out to pasture with @sportura
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


No, I think sporty bought a new Sub this year


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Everyone leaves but can't get out.


No, we don't let you go...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well from my pov there's the forum and then there's OoO. No OoO and I would likely be like @Toothbras. Once it fades (having survived many challenges), I would be fine with shutting the door.


There's tooth and there's Nobby too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Good point. I have some similarities with my approach. I'd been a regular on the Omega forum, as were you......eventually reached a similar mindset to where I'm at now, and so barely posted for around 18 months apart from a few sales threads I'd started. Then I started noticing this crazy thread that was gaining momentum...loved reading the banter, then couldn't resist diving into OoO.


The OoO thread is camaraderie and nothing about watches except getting BSF'd or Pong'd


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That, and also someone who has needed to get a tyre on a Sunday
> 
> Bro of OoO


LOL. You would have carried a spare on that car of yours right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You must have a good AD if you're getting one in 7 years
> 
> Bro of OoO


Three Rolex ADs for a population of 1.5m. Do you have 20 ADs in Sydney?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I think they are Australian MAFS contestants. (Married At First Sight).
> The one talking was immediately smitten with her younger, hotter, partner and came on really strong, whereas the other girl (the hand) admitted no sexual attraction at all.
> 
> It all went to cr** rather quickly...
> ...


I never watched any of the "reality" TV shows. They are all so slutty


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Been wet and hot and bloody humid last few days in Sydney....been going maybe 5-6 days like this. Feel like I'm in SE Asia...maybe Saigon....feeling like Captain Willard or Col Kurtz...the horror, the horror.


Do not speak too soon. We are going to get 40 here in the west this week so I think you'll get that after Boxing Day in Sydney


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I might write a dissertation on watches next.
> 
> Scratch that. I don't really know much about watches...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Write a dissertation on how to create and market a watch brand. Who knows? You could use it as a template to sell watches and retire on it. Let me see... I think some famous brand started as an MBA project too...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> So seiko or Rolex?


Seilex


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Was looking into Seiko diver recently and increasingly think they're a bad proposition....accuracy is on par with Canale's brevity. Made me think if I want watches I want Swiss. Rolex all the way baby.


Thanks to Cobia I ended up with more Seiko watches than I wanted


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The OoO thread is camaraderie and nothing about watches except getting BSF'd or Pong'd


i heard a few ladies wouldnt mind getting Pong'd. Dont know for sure. Just heard.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a rare essay from you brother @Merv. Gave you a like  as I agree abstinence and the willpower to resist the temptation of buying another watch based on others "incoming" is important to maintain sanity and to protect ones wallet.


Just walk into your AD, try one on, take a pic then post said pic as an incoming. Even for Rolex, just the dummy watches will be fine. What waitlist for a Daytona, you can 'get the call' everyday


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. You would have carried a spare on that car of yours right?


space saver spare is what I have on mine


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The OoO thread is camaraderie and nothing about watches except getting BSF'd or Pong'd


am reminded of my first brush with OoO and daumenting.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Three Rolex ADs for a population of 1.5m. Do you have 20 ADs in Sydney?


LOL I have no idea how many there are here. Last I checked there were about 5 (2 years ago)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO, nice
> 
> Bro of OoO


LOL. I had done the unlimited stretch of the Sturt Highway too. Alas, I was wrong. The only limit was the limit of my car which was 220km.

It's a dangerous stretch of road with no proper run offs and safety etc. I remember back in the 90s, some Japanese tourist who brought his Ferrari to the NT to try the de-restricted Highway killed himself when his car rolled.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i heard a few ladies wouldnt mind getting Pong'd. Dont know for sure. Just heard.


Is that like getting Gunned? Where said act is accompanied with your name on a register and a shiny new ankle bracelet?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> So you are Col kurz


In Australia, Col is short for Colin

I know you're referring to colonel here.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I never watched any of the "reality" TV shows. They are all so slutty


Guess I need to start watching more reality TV


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> am reminded of my first brush with OoO and daumenting.


Oh yeah, I haven't heard that term in a while


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think I just got turned off bikinis
> 
> Bro of OoO


Seeing green?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This Covid outbreak in Sydney is concerning. Okay for everyone else it will be a laugh but the rate we went from 0 cases for weeks to 17 overnight I fear another Melbourne, worse because it's up to Christmas


That's funny well not really but


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I went with 969 because you're in the middle.
> 
> But it's also 2020 so 999, 666, 696 966 is also acceptable
> 
> Bro of OoO


That's so messed up


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Both are acceptable choices


Well depends on which character he's playing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> VC for me meant selling 5 so same $ amount without a dime added. I agree that after a certain number in the box it is just gluttony.
> 6 is a good number but 4 is even better imho
> 
> 1 kick ass piece
> ...


You didn't count your Jman special?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Years ago I heard that 77 was better than 69.
> 
> I asked why, and was told, "Because you 'get ate more'!"


What is 77


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You didn't count your Jman special?


They don't count


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Is that the one that also sells fried chicken while you get tyres?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yep


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I had done the unlimited stretch of the Sturt Highway too. Alas, I was wrong. The only limit was the limit of my car which was 220km.
> 
> It's a dangerous stretch of road with no proper run offs and safety etc. I remember back in the 90s, some Japanese tourist who brought his Ferrari to the NT to try the de-restricted Highway killed himself when his car rolled.


Yeah that's the thing with roads like that. It's one thing getting to said speed, that's all fun and painless. BUT it's another on how you manage to drive the bumps and god help you if you have to brake in an emergency because your car is about to get very unsettled.

I've gone 200+ on racetracks, the autobahn and on Australian roads. The former two are easy as hell but the latter is another story


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's like Hotel California, you can check out but you can never leave


Darn. Now i got that song playing in my head


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This Covid outbreak in Sydney is concerning. Okay for everyone else it will be a laugh but the rate we went from 0 cases for weeks to 17 overnight I fear another Melbourne, worse because it's up to Christmas


How did that happen? Some body must have covid and is walking around spreading it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yeah I'm leaning towards Hodinkee myself. They do make it really easy to insure your collection and to add or remove pieces. Plus the instant appraisal upload feature is really cool.
> 
> Getting stuff appraised by more traditional methods is definitely a lot more difficult considering the 'rona and you need to take it to someone who knows what they're looking at. I certainly don't have as many well known pieces as some of you all on here so I think appraising them would be somewhat difficult.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Last time I suggested to someone to get rid of such a sig... Mickey..


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You didn't count your Jman special?


Yes, it's called a kick ass piece


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Is that like getting Gunned? Where said act is accompanied with your name on a register and a shiny new ankle bracelet?


not sure. Havent heard about being Gunned.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What is 77


69+8


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How did that happen? Some body must have covid and is walking around spreading it.


Don't know yet, possibly a staff member working who caught it and was asymptomatic?? I see you guys have made 2 week quarantine for Sydneysiders, which I am in full support of


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> not sure. Havent heard about being Gunned.


Oh yeah, criminal law isn't your specialty...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> They don't count


They count but not in THE count... Timexes don't either..


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> 69+8


hahahaha


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How did that happen? Some body must have covid and is walking around spreading it.


May not be walking


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> 69+8


not sure. But isnt 77 also code for spooning?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I like watching train wrecks...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It is all scripted


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> 69+8


how can you fit 71 elephants in a VW beetle?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh yeah, criminal law isn't your specialty...


yup. I like to stay away from criminals.

i have a rule: not to take murder, rape and/or drug cases.

got burned when i slightly bent that rule for a friend. Argh.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah hopefully it works. It's been linked to an international strand of Covid but still no word on how it reached the Community. Australia has been very very lucky (save for Melbourne) and I really hope it stays that way


No such problems here in the west. We keep all the diseased people out of the state.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No such problems here in the west. We keep all the diseased people out of the state.


that's what my brother keeps bragging about. Save for lack of travel, life is pretty normal.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Just walk into your AD, try one on, take a pic then post said pic as an incoming. Even for Rolex, just the dummy watches will be fine. What waitlist for a Daytona, you can 'get the call' everyday


LOL. Can't do that. Need to be true to yourself.

Taking a picture and claim "incoming" is only cheating oneself. When I last took pictures of the exhibition watches, I made it clear that I was testing them. No honour in doing something dishonourable.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> space saver spare is what I have on mine


Good enough to get around until Monday. But you'll be screwed if you got another puncture.

Speaking of puncture, my company did some work out in the outback about two years ago and none of the 4WD got through the operation without a puncture. Everyone got one and one of the Land Cruisers had three. Two punctures and a tyre slashed by tree branches. That was crazy. Thank goodness we had a compressor to pump up that car's tyres to make it back to the highway and pump it up again to get into the nearest town about 160km away. Crazy.

One needs to be prepare to tackle the outback.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> am reminded of my first brush with OoO and daumenting.


Mr Daument himself isn't active anymore. I haven't seen him posting in a while.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good enough to get around until Monday. But you'll be screwed if you got another puncture.
> 
> Speaking of puncture, my company did some work out in the outback about two years ago and none of the 4WD got through the operation without a puncture. Everyone got one and one of the Land Cruisers had three. Two punctures and a tyre slashed by tree branches. That was crazy. Thank goodness we had a compressor to pump up that car's tyres to make it back to the highway and pump it up again to get into the nearest town about 160km away. Crazy.
> 
> One needs to be prepare to tackle the outback.


True sometimes that blooming onion and a steak can give you bad case of farts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mr Daument himself isn't active anymore. I haven't seen him posting in a while.


Who was it?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> yup. I like to stay away from criminals.
> 
> i have a rule: not to take murder, rape and/or drug cases.
> 
> *got burned when i slightly bent that rule for a friend. Argh.*


Yikes


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No such problems here in the west. We keep all the diseased people out of the state.


LOL

although fair enough with how big WA is and the number of indigenous population is very remote areas; it would be insane if you guys had a break out like Victoria did


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Can't do that. Need to be true to yourself.
> 
> Taking a picture and claim "incoming" is only cheating oneself. When I last took pictures of the exhibition watches, I made it clear that I was testing them. No honour in doing something dishonourable.


LOL tell that to kids (and older adults) on social media

I once had a mate try on a watch on mine took some pics and sent to troll his friends


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good enough to get around until Monday. But you'll be screwed if you got another puncture.
> 
> Speaking of puncture, my company did some work out in the outback about two years ago and none of the 4WD got through the operation without a puncture. Everyone got one and one of the Land Cruisers had three. Two punctures and a tyre slashed by tree branches. That was crazy. Thank goodness we had a compressor to pump up that car's tyres to make it back to the highway and pump it up again to get into the nearest town about 160km away. Crazy.
> 
> One needs to be prepare to tackle the outback.


WOW that's insane, my big thing is roos and coming across one. As it is my car is very low down in the food chain with the trucks, Patrols and Cruisers. I keep a puncture repair kit in the car as well as have a compressor so there is a bit of something there. If it's more than a puncture though I'm in trouble


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

@Dogbert_is_fat (and anyone else wanting to know about driving through Outback Australia) this is an amusing read.

How NOT To Travel Through Australia's Outback | A Dangerous Choice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah that's the thing with roads like that. It's one thing getting to said speed, that's all fun and painless. BUT it's another on how you manage to drive the bumps and god help you if you have to brake in an emergency because your car is about to get very unsettled.
> 
> I've gone 200+ on racetracks, the autobahn and on Australian roads. The former two are easy as hell but the latter is another story


It takes man balls to tackle Aussie roads in the outback with all the bumps. A car going at 200+ hitting a bump can get launched in the air for a split second which is the difference between hitting a Road Train head on or barrel rolling in the bush


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yes, it's called a kick ass piece


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 69+8


Thanks. So I need another two holes?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't know yet, possibly a staff member working who caught it and was asymptomatic?? I see you guys have made 2 week quarantine for Sydneysiders, which I am in full support of


Borders still somewhat closed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. So I need another two holes?


Should've said 69 + ate


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yup. I like to stay away from criminals.
> 
> i have a rule: not to take murder, rape and/or drug cases.
> 
> got burned when i slightly bent that rule for a friend. Argh.


Did you have to bend over in the end and take it up the arse?

Sorry... couldn't help myself


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> that's what my brother keeps bragging about. Save for lack of travel, life is pretty normal.


Yeah. I was all for instant lockdown and isolate. Because we prevent transmission early, and with the sick people locked up somewhere to be treated, the rest of us can go about with our daily lives. That should be the way.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Who was it?


Daument


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yes, it's called a kick ass piece


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL
> 
> although fair enough with how big WA is and the number of indigenous population is very remote areas; it would be insane if you guys had a break out like Victoria did


Fun fact. There are 1,600 indigenous communities in WA alone. Those non the far north and south look like they come from different countries.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL tell that to kids (and older adults) on social media
> 
> I once had a mate try on a watch on mine took some pics and sent to troll his friends


No honour


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


Nice strap!

I means I like the watch too but the strap is also nice. One of yours??


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No honour


He did wait about 15 minutes before telling them the truth


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> Was looking into Seiko diver recently and increasingly think they're a bad proposition....accuracy is on par with Canale's brevity. Made me think if I want watches I want Swiss. Rolex all the way baby.


FWIW, I lucked out with my new Prospex at +1.5 seconds per day. Even more impressive is that the bezel is well aligned. Just don't tell Seiko.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fun fact. There are 1,600 indigenous communities in WA alone. Those non the far north and south look like they come from different countries.


WOw, didn't realise there were that many


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> WOW that's insane, my big thing is roos and coming across one. As it is my car is very low down in the food chain with the trucks, Patrols and Cruisers. I keep a puncture repair kit in the car as well as have a compressor so there is a bit of something there. If it's more than a puncture though I'm in trouble


You need a proper 4WD for those road trips mate. Really. I am speaking from someone with experience doing thousands of km in the outback per year. I see how some people on car forums boast about using their Toyota Yaris handle some outback roads. They haven't even scratched the surface of "outback" roads. The real roads come with signs that says "4WD only" and "you must be properly equipped".


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice strap!
> 
> I means I like the watch too but the strap is also nice. One of yours??


Not mine it is a Chris Ward .


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You need a proper 4WD for those road trips mate. Really. I am speaking from someone with experience doing thousands of km in the outback per year. I see how some people on car forums boast about using their Toyota Yaris handle some outback roads. They haven't even scratched the surface of "outback" roads. The real roads come with signs that says "4WD only" and "you must be properly equipped".


I wouldn't say no to a Landcruiser, I really want one


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Dogbert_is_fat (and anyone else wanting to know about driving through Outback Australia) this is an amusing read.
> 
> How NOT To Travel Through Australia's Outback | A Dangerous Choice


Hahahaha. That is a good read! I like the advice the old man gave Abdul, "if you break down, stay with your car. If you walk, you die!" How true is that? Many people walk to try to find help but they forget that they are in the middle of nowhere and will be walking to nowhere. Staying with the car - a large object visible from the sky and search planes - is the best option.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> FWIW, I lucked out with my new Prospex at +1.5 seconds per day. Even more impressive is that the bezel is well aligned. Just don't tell Seiko.


Are you sure it's not fake? A tell tale sign of a genuine Seiko is the misaligned chapter ring


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I wouldn't say no to a Landcruiser, I really want one


The full sized Land Cruiser Sahara is what you need. Prado is a little small and not as good off road. A cheaper and yet capable option is the new Ford Everest. It's a Ranger with a passenger body.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahahaha. That is a good read! I like the advice the old man gave Abdul, "if you break down, stay with your car. If you walk, you die!" How true is that? Many people walk to try to find help but they forget that they are in the middle of nowhere and will be walking to nowhere. Staying with the car - a large object visible from the sky and search planes - is the best option.


I loved that article, it's a combination of "how the hell did you not do that" to "yeah okay I can see how you can make that mistake" (like with the fuel pumps)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The full sized Land Cruiser Sahara is what you need. Prado is a little small and not as good off road. A cheaper and yet capable option is the new Ford Everest. It's a Ranger with a passenger body.


Yeah full size Landcrusier would be amazing. I'm curious to see what happens when the new one comes out next year.

A Sahara with a 2JZGTE would be a LOT of fun (and murder on fuel)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you sure it's not fake? A tell tale sign of a genuine Seiko is the misaligned chapter ring


Bought it at local brick and mortar AD at only 10% discount -- new release and only one in stock, so should be good. ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you sure it's not fake? A tell tale sign of a genuine Seiko is the misaligned chapter ring


THIS! That Seiko sounds very fake. Accurate and aligned chapter ring


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Bought it at local brick and mortar AD at only 10% discount -- new release and only one in stock, so should be good. 😉


Only 10% of RRP? Accurate movement? Aligned chapter ring? You better get that refund mate


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Cannot wait to fly out in the am .....


From where to where? Hopefully S of TN, not N.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> More like can't keep up with the pace


I can't keep up with the pace.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> From where to where? Hopefully S of TN, not N.


FL for work then family joins me for the holidays


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's tooth and there's Nobby too


No idea what happened to Nobby.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> THIS! That Seiko sounds very fake. Accurate and aligned chapter ring





Gunnar_917 said:


> Only 10% of RRP? Accurate movement? Aligned chapter ring? You better get that refund mate


Haha. Not a chance! I am one of the most highly skilles QA inspectors you'll ever meet, and I have the certifications and six figure USD tax returns to prove it.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Last time I suggested to someone to get rid of such a sig... Mickey..


I have no idea how to get rid of that. I'm sure its a setting in Tapatalk somewhere. I'll go digging.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> FWIW, I lucked out with my new Prospex at +1.5 seconds per day. Even more impressive is that the bezel is well aligned. Just don't tell Seiko.


Are you sure not counterfeit rather than genuine like my PADI Turtle below?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you sure it's not fake? A tell tale sign of a genuine Seiko is the misaligned chapter ring


#nevereverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> FL for work then family joins me for the holidays


Florida trip better than Maine this time of year.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Florida trip better than Maine this time of year.


For sure. But in the summer I'll take Maine. Lots of good MTB trails, hiking, ORV trails, and good beer. Not a whole lot to complain about.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> For sure. But in the summer I'll take Maine. Lots of good MTB trails, hiking, ORV trails, and good beer. Not a whole lot to complain about.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Agreed. Maine in mid June is different from Maine in mid December.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you have to bend over in the end and take it up the arse?
> 
> Sorry... couldn't help myself


that's not getting burned. or is it same feeling? I have no idea.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah. I was all for instant lockdown and isolate. Because we prevent transmission early, and with the sick people locked up somewhere to be treated, the rest of us can go about with our daily lives. That should be the way.


he did say what made it feasible was the financial assistance given by the government. So there was really no excuse not to obey the lockdown.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Nice lugs


Usually a guy does not say that to another guy. Just saying.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I never watched any of the "reality" TV shows. They are all so slutty


The slutty ones are the good ones.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The strap is on and it's honestly perfect!! @AL9C1 ;


































Colors match the watch flawlessly and it fits very comfortably!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's tooth and there's Nobby too


@nobbylon 2 had some great stories!

Love his directness, although some took him the wrong way. #No Filter.

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Get a Rolex and NEVER look back
> 
> Edit: Remember I had to service my 214270 Explorer as it was losing amplitude and ran fast? After RSC servicing almost a year ago it's now gaining on the average 1s a month.
> 
> From the thread you quoted Kiwi's JLC was gaining some 17s a day dial up? After multiple services...that's a joke.


Actually waiting for it to come back with a brand new movement this time, after two failed services.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> So a year or more ago, y'all might recall how I said MrsBS had a solid conversation with a saleswoman who steered her away from TAG/Omega and up into JLC/Rolex territory instead.
> 
> We're still not buying anytime soon, but that conversation, in which she learned about the value of a watch's movement and JLC's storied reputation, comes to mind when I read owner testimonials like this one and threads like this one.


Its taken me so long to realize that its just better to buy the powerhouse brands in this industry instead of just flipping the middle tier and entry level stuff endlessly. If that means I buy one watch every couple years that's fine, but I'm sick of losing my shirt on watches that are just okay, but not special.

Whoever that salesperson was, they were speaking the truth. I only wish I had the privilege of gaining that knowledge 5 years ago when I decided to hop on this rollercoaster of ridiculousness.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I never watched any of the "reality" TV shows. They are all so *slutty*


That's the point. 
It's all so comical.
I don't go out of my way to watch them either.
Mrs B5 likes some of them, so we sometimes watch together and poke fun at the idiots who put themselves in these situations, and the writers who come up with the excruciating ways to create more conflict and disharmony.

It's mostly contrived/scripted anyway, so can't be taken seriously...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Write a dissertation on how to create and market a watch brand. Who knows? You could use it as a template to sell watches and retire on it. Let me see... I think some famous brand started as an MBA project too...


Marketing was unit 2. So long ago now. Let me check my notes and get back to you.
In the meanwhile, Operations projects are good to go...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks to Cobia I ended up with more Seiko watches than I wanted


So did he also influence you on any other level?

Waxing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i heard a few ladies wouldnt mind getting *Pong'd*. Dont know for sure. Just heard.


Definition please.
I missed this one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Its taken me so long to realize that its just better to buy the powerhouse brands in this industry instead of just flipping the middle tier and entry level stuff endlessly. If that means I buy one watch every couple years that's fine, but I'm sick of losing my shirt on watches that are just okay, but not special.
> 
> Whoever that salesperson was, they were speaking the truth. I only wish I had the privilege of gaining that knowledge 5 years ago when I decided to hop on this rollercoaster of ridiculousness.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Like a nice drill , buy high end , buy once ..but then I never followed that rule and have paid for it many times over . The issue really for me was jumping in to the higher price bracket from the beginning, first it was omega... too much ,ok maybe , fine let's do it then Rolex and now VC . I spent way too much time and effort on lower tier brands and while they were fun never kept them around so ....set your goals highish then do it and then full stop


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I wouldn't say no to a Landcruiser, I really want one


Like one of these?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Like a nice drill , buy high end , buy once ..but then I never followed that rule and have paid for it many times over . The issue really for me was jumping in to the higher price bracket from the beginning, first it was omega... too much ,ok maybe , fine let's do it then Rolex and now VC . I spent way too much time and effort on lower tier brands and while they were fun never kept them around so ....set your goals highish then do it and then full stop


GF

Kind of makes one think about the idea of walking into an AD buying THE WATCH and calling it quits . Maybe the way to go


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Like one of these?


Someone been polishing that thing to death


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> that's not getting burned. or is it same feeling? I have no idea.


Same same as a fire will start when there's enough friction.

But this kind of fire from the backside is good to have


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No idea what happened to Nobby.


thought he was banned


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> For sure. But in the summer I'll take Maine. Lots of good MTB trails, hiking, ORV trails, and good beer. Not a whole lot to complain about.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


nice sig


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah full size Landcrusier would be amazing. I'm curious to see what happens when the new one comes out next year.
> 
> A Sahara with a 2JZGTE would be a LOT of fun (and murder on fuel)


Greta will be unhappy. Just be aware that there a class action law suit against Toyota for faulty Diesel engines. I saw a news blurb saying Toyota is liable for about 750,000 faulty Land Cruisers and Hilux.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I had done the unlimited stretch of the Sturt Highway too. Alas, I was wrong. The only limit was the limit of my car which was 220km.
> 
> It's a dangerous stretch of road with no proper run offs and safety etc. I remember back in the 90s, some Japanese tourist who brought his Ferrari to the NT to try the de-restricted Highway killed himself when his car rolled.


Yes. I remember this.
It was an F40, and an organised race. Cannonball run style.
Straying off the tarmac at the speeds that car was capable of had deadly consequences.
I've never driven an F40, but if the fuel cutoff engages as violently at the rev limit as the 308, sudden front end lift, and a loss of control could easily be an unintended result if unexpected.

If I remember correctly, the owner had just got the car recently and had been testing the limits.

Speed limits were brought in as a result...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Is that like getting Gunned? Where said act is accompanied with your name on a register and a shiny new ankle bracelet?


Lol.
I'm going to use that IRL...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I can't keep up with the pace.


No one can.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No idea what happened to Nobby.


We communicated on PM a few weeks back. He has already recovered from his back injury and is out living his life in the real world.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Like a nice drill , buy high end , buy once ..but then I never followed that rule and have paid for it many times over . The issue really for me was jumping in to the higher price bracket from the beginning, first it was omega... too much ,ok maybe , fine let's do it then Rolex and now VC . I spent way too much time and effort on lower tier brands and while they were fun never kept them around so ....set your goals highish then do it and then full stop


When I bought my first "high end" watch in 2011, an SMP 2254 for $2000, that seemed like a huge amount. I couldn't even fathom spending $8k for a Hulk, but in hindsight, I really, really wish I had.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah that's the thing with roads like that. It's one thing getting to said speed, that's all fun and painless. BUT it's another on how you manage to drive the bumps and god help you if you have to brake in an emergency because your car is about to get very unsettled.
> 
> I've gone 200+ on racetracks, the autobahn and on Australian roads. The former two are easy as hell but the latter is another story


That's so sensible.
What have you done with the REAL Gun...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> he did say what made it feasible was the financial assistance given by the government. So there was really no excuse not to obey the lockdown.


Yeah, about that financial assistance....

So my staff would rather be laid off and get paid to sit at home than have a job. Plus we are so in debt that it will take another 40 years to get back into surplus.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Definition please.
> I missed this one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


i also dont know what the ladies meant. But sounded good. And they were smiling when they mentioned it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> 69+8


Crowded room...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The slutty ones are the good ones.


Umm..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> @nobbylon 2 had some great stories!
> 
> Love his directness, although some took him the wrong way. #No Filter.
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nobby has left WUS and found the real world.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, about that financial assistance....
> 
> So my staff would rather be laid off and get paid to sit at home than have a job. Plus we are so in debt that it will take another 40 years to get back into surplus.


sounds like a great plan


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is all scripted


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Definition please.
> I missed this one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Keep up


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> thought he was banned


Seemed to be temporary. I looked him up and his status had been reinstated


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> how can you fit 71 elephants in a VW beetle?


Small elephants?
Or,
Start with a bigger Beetle...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nobby has left WUS and found the real world.


Was that the red or the blue pill? I forget.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes. I remember this.
> It was an F40, and an organised race. Cannonball run style.
> Straying off the tarmac at the speeds that car was capable of had deadly consequences.
> I've never driven an F40, but if the fuel cutoff engages as violently at the rev limit as the 308, sudden front end lift, and a loss of control could easily be an unintended result if unexpected.
> ...


Stupid. The Sturt should be derestricted is my view. I still go at 150km or so and yet find a group of aborigines in a beat up commodore overtaking me. WTF is that?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Like one of these?


70 series is nice and been around for AGES


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Greta will be unhappy. Just be aware that there a class action law suit against Toyota for faulty Diesel engines. I saw a news blurb saying Toyota is liable for about 750,000 faulty Land Cruisers and Hilux.


Dam. Hadn't seen that. What happened VW group do their emission testing?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> sounds like a great plan


It's called buying votes.

As it is, there's only about 20% or less of the population paying any tax at all and 10% of the population pay 80% of all the income tax revenue. Doing something like this ensures that the 80% of people sponging off the system continue to vote the incumbents into power.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> That's so sensible.
> What have you done with the REAL Gun...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LMAO - he's so boring now


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Was that the red or the blue pill? I forget.


According to Wikipedia, the red pill unlocks you.


















Red pill and blue pill - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> When I bought my first "high end" watch in 2011, an SMP 2254 for $2000, that seemed like a huge amount. I couldn't even fathom spending $8k for a Hulk, but in hindsight, I really, really wish I had.


All about perspective, growth in disposable income and sheer craziness ahaha ..
I started w an Oris moon phase very dressy since had to wear a suit a lot and I was quite a bit younger . I spent 800 bucks on it and I prob researched for weeks then when I received it realized how heavy really watches were . Then Tissot chrono for week-ends then well you get the idea ...
An 8k hulk prob would have been a good move ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Dam. Hadn't seen that. What happened VW group do their emission testing?


Found a news on this subject


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Florida trip better than Maine this time of year.


I need some folks down in the Southern Most Point of America... Jman tell your family change of plans.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> FL for work then family joins me for the holidays


Doesn't suck to be you. Have a great holiday!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Its taken me so long to realize that its just better to buy the powerhouse brands in this industry instead of just flipping the middle tier and entry level stuff endlessly. If that means I buy one watch every couple years that's fine, but I'm sick of losing my shirt on watches that are just okay, but not special.
> 
> Whoever that salesperson was, they were speaking the truth. I only wish I had the privilege of gaining that knowledge 5 years ago when I decided to hop on this rollercoaster of ridiculousness.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Most of us understand exactly what you're expressing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> thought he was banned


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We communicated on PM a few weeks back. He has already recovered from his back injury and is out living his life in the real world.


So not banned?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Seemed to be temporary. I looked him up and his status had been reinstated


#neverreadahead


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Definition please.
> I missed this one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Pongster pulls out a new high end watch just about every day. We will be talking about a watch and next thing you know there he is with a wrist shot. Today he popped out with a smurf we never seen before. Dude must have 400 watches. So now when he posts another pic of a random high end piece, he Pong'd us again. Lol

I believe his collection is endless.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Doesn't suck to be you. Have a great holiday!


+ a Cermit + cash and - an AP?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Pongster pulls out a new high end watch just about every day. We will be talking about a watch and next thing you know there he is with a wrist shot. Today he popped out with a smurf we never seen before. Dude must have 400 watches. So now when he posts another pic of a random high end piece, he Pong'd us again. Lol
> 
> I believe his collection is endless.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ @Black5 you were asking earlier the definition of "Pong'd" and now you have it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> + a Cermit + cash and - an AP?


Still ruminating...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still ruminating...
> 
> View attachment 15604653


And here I always discerned you to be a man of action. Whenever I ruminate over a watch, I rarely if ever follow through.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still ruminating...
> 
> View attachment 15604653


cows ruminate?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Pongster pulls out a new high end watch just about every day. We will be talking about a watch and next thing you know there he is with a wrist shot. Today he popped out with a smurf we never seen before. Dude must have 400 watches. So now when he posts another pic of a random high end piece, he Pong'd us again. Lol
> 
> I believe his collection is endless.


He keeps his watches in 4 rooms....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Dam. Hadn't seen that. What happened VW group do their emission testing?


That reminds me, a couple years ago I saw an abandoned factory in Minnesota being used to warehouse recalled VWs. There were acres and acres of cars, thousands of them.

(I found a link: Brainerd neighbors uneasy as recalled VWs pile up)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Pongster pulls out a new high end watch just about every day. We will be talking about a watch and next thing you know there he is with a wrist shot. Today he popped out with a smurf we never seen before. Dude must have 400 watches. So now when he posts another pic of a random high end piece, he Pong'd us again. Lol
> 
> I believe his collection is endless.
> 
> ...


He has got a great collection; and perhaps one of the most eclectic ones I've seen as the variety of stuff spans across all budgets


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Pongster pulls out a new high end watch just about every day. We will be talking about a watch and next thing you know there he is with a wrist shot. Today he popped out with a smurf we never seen before. Dude must have 400 watches. So now when he posts another pic of a random high end piece, he Pong'd us again. Lol
> 
> I believe his collection is endless.
> 
> ...


"Ponged us again."  I love that.
I'm gonna activately attempt to incorporate that saying into my vocabulary.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Its taken me so long to realize that its just better to buy the powerhouse brands in this industry instead of just flipping the middle tier and entry level stuff endlessly. If that means I buy one watch every couple years that's fine, but I'm sick of losing my shirt on watches that are just okay, but not special.
> 
> Whoever that salesperson was, they were speaking the truth. I only wish I had the privilege of gaining that knowledge 5 years ago when I decided to hop on this rollercoaster of ridiculousness.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


I don't disagree. It's a wild Rollercoaster ride. I got all these watches and my I have 2 go-to's. My Sub and my G-shock. I have 2 Cartier's that I NEVER wear. But, I can't bring myself to sell them.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> I don't disagree. It's a wild Rollercoaster ride. I got all these watches and my I have 2 go-to's. My Sub and my G-shock. I have 2 Cartier's that I NEVER wear. But, I can't bring myself to sell them.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Dehoard in 2020


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Small elephants?
> Or,
> Start with a bigger Beetle...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


doesnt matter.

2 in front. 69 in the back.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Dehoard in 2020


Only two more weeks and 2020 will be history. Do you mean dehoard in 2021?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Only two more weeks and 2020 will be history. Do you mean dehoard in 2021?


move fast


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> ^^^^^^ @Black5 you were asking earlier the definition of "Pong'd" and now you have it.


i dont think that's what my lady friends had in mind when they say they got Pong'd.

anyway, i think i have a watch picture that might explain or bridge the gap. I think it's not NSFW. But i posted it in TRF and it got deleted.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> "Ponged us again."  I love that.
> 
> OoO Baby!


TWSS


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i dont think that's what my lady friends had in mind when they say they got Pong'd.
> 
> anyway, i think i have a watch picture that might explain or bridge the gap. I think it's not NSFW. But i posted it in TRF and it got deleted.


Only thing I can say is you have a helluva nice collection. _understatement_


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I can't keep up with the pace.


Nirvana comes when you stop trying to keep up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nobby has left WUS and found the real world.


Good for him.

I wish him well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Nirvana comes when you stop trying to keep up...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I thought Nirvana came in '87 and was gone in '94


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

😃  😃


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Stupid. The Sturt should be derestricted is my view. I still go at 150km or so and yet find a group of aborigines in a beat up commodore overtaking me. WTF is that?


When we overtook slower cars on the Sturt, we SLOWED DOWN to reduce the speed difference.
If you don't, and the other driver twitches, you die...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He has got a great collection; and perhaps one of the most eclectic ones I've seen as the variety of stuff spans across all budgets


Yeah, he doesn't discriminate on price segments nor provenance. He just buys what he fancies.

I was surprised that he even bought the Brotherhood of Submariner Homages watch(*). LOL.

(*) I have one too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Only two more weeks and 2020 will be history. Do you mean dehoard in 2021?


2021 can't come soon enough


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i dont think that's what my lady friends had in mind when they say they got Pong'd.
> 
> anyway, i think i have a watch picture that might explain or bridge the gap. I think it's not NSFW. But i posted it in TRF and it got deleted.


Did you get banned from TRF? LOL


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> ^^^^^^ @Black5 you were asking earlier the definition of "Pong'd" and now you have it.


So it's interchangeable with being "BSF'd".

Thanks.

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you get banned from TRF? LOL


I understand it's a badge of honor to be banned on TRF.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> So it's interchangeable with being "BSF'd".
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not exactly... BSF only pulls stuff like APs out of the drawer.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I understand it's a badge of honor to be banned on TRF.


I got mine!

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> When we overtook slower cars on the Sturt, we SLOWED DOWN to reduce the speed difference.
> If you don't, and the other driver twitches, you die...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. I have a few funny stories on the road.

I remember once being overtaken by a Porsche Cayenne Turbo on the Greta Eastern Highway out to the goldfields. I was travelling slightly above 130, checked my mirrors empty road behind and in front, no car, then seconds later, a soft toot of the horn, zoom, this black Cayenne flies past me into the distance. I went round the corner and the guy disappeared at the next corner. He must have been doing more than 200km to overtake me so effortlessly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I understand it's a badge of honor to be banned on TRF.


Don't know if Pong has been banned though. I think he came within a whisker of getting his arse handed to him here on WUS too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you get banned from TRF? LOL


not banned. The thread was just deleted entirely. No explanation.

i posted (what i thought) was a safe picture here and i was banned for three days.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> not banned. The thread was just deleted entirely. No explanation.
> 
> i posted (what i thought) was a safe picture here and i was banned for three days.


godfrey

at least WUS explained why i was banned. So now am careful.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> not banned. The thread was just deleted entirely. No explanation.
> 
> i posted (what i thought) was a safe picture here and i was banned for three days.


Banned for three days is only a minor slap on the wrist.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> So it's interchangeable with being "BSF'd".
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


 Only if you think a garden hose is the same as a fire hose! 😄


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you get banned from TRF? LOL


Didn't everyone? I never joined there because the attitude put me off.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Not exactly... BSF only pulls stuff like APs out of the drawer.


What he said.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice way to end the day...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Didn't everyone? I never joined there because the attitude put me off.


Yeah, the people at TRF hates us here on WUS. Feeling is mutual.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

That Gold Daytona thread is a bit much. It almost seems more like a prank than scam because the story is too implausible.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I have a few funny stories on the road.
> 
> I remember once being overtaken by a Porsche Cayenne Turbo on the Greta Eastern Highway out to the goldfields. I was travelling slightly above 130, checked my mirrors empty road behind and in front, no car, then seconds later, a soft toot of the horn, zoom, this black Cayenne flies past me into the distance. I went round the corner and the guy disappeared at the next corner. He must have been doing more than 200km to overtake me so effortlessly.


New Gun would call that irresponsible and dangerous behaviour. 
So would I...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Banned for three days is only a minor slap on the wrist.


i agree. And it's good to take a break from the forum once in a while.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> GF
> 
> Kind of makes one think about the idea of walking into an AD buying THE WATCH and calling it quits . Maybe the way to go


Not a bad idea. I'm done with the flip, flip, flipping. I've got two or three more to buy then it's one in and one out or none in and one out as I age gracefully. 😉


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Only if you think a garden hose is the same as a fire hose!


Sure thing Mr. Fire Hose...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice way to end the day...
> 
> View attachment 15604772


There's more than watches in your drawer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, he doesn't discriminate on price segments nor provenance. He just buys what he fancies.
> 
> I was surprised that he even bought the Brotherhood of Submariner Homages watch(*). LOL.
> 
> (*) I have one too


That's really cool, for both of you guys

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> When we overtook slower cars on the Sturt, we SLOWED DOWN to reduce the speed difference.
> If you don't, and the other driver twitches, you die...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It's funny how much speed you can build up overtaking a road train

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I understand it's a badge of honor to be banned on TRF.


A huge badge of honor. I think you're the only OoO who hasn't been banned?

Brother of OoO


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Greta will be unhappy. Just be aware that there a class action law suit against Toyota for faulty Diesel engines. I saw a news blurb saying Toyota is liable for about 750,000 faulty Land Cruisers and Hilux.


When it comes to diesels, Mercedes is the way to go. Bought one new in '85 -- 300SD -- and drove it until 2009 and 400,000+ miles. I stick with gasoline these days though.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A huge badge of honor. I think you're the only OoO who hasn't been banned?
> 
> Brother of OoO


I'm not banned yet.
I am annoying though, so it probably won't be long...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> not banned. The thread was just deleted entirely. No explanation.
> 
> i posted (what i thought) was a safe picture here and i was banned for three days.


I got banned from TRF with no explanation. I'm guessing it was my humour?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Banned for three days is only a minor slap on the wrist.


An infraction is also a badge of honor on OoO

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice way to end the day...
> 
> View attachment 15604772


Great way to end a week

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> That Gold Daytona thread is a bit much. It almost seems more like a prank than scam because the story is too implausible.


Lol

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> New Gun would call that irresponsible and dangerous behaviour.
> So would I...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Lmao I know. Why was Bro Dog doing 130 when the limit is, presumably, 110?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> When it comes to diesels, Mercedes is the way to go. Bought one new in '85 -- 300SD -- and drove it until 2009 and 400,000+ miles. I stick with gasoline these days though.


Those w123s were tanks. Still are but time does take its toll

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Not exactly... BSF only pulls stuff like APs out of the drawer.


yes. The two terms are different. Basically, in WUS terms, being Pong'd is the "lite" version of being BSF'd. Stated differently, BSF'd is the "premium" version of Pong'd.

but for my lady friends, being Pong'd means a totally different thing.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I got banned from TRF with no explanation. I'm guessing it was my humour?
> 
> Brother of OoO


No wonder.
How dare you try to be funny.
(Being ACTUALLY funny is even worse!)
Survival tips:

Never be negative about another man's watch, or car, or shoes, or anything.
Never point out factual errors. (If a member wants to call their standard Daytona a PN, or their Tourquoise DJ a "Tiffany", just congratulate them.)
Practice delivering meaningless platitudes - Nice watch doesn't cut it over there, it must be fantabulous!
Never doubt another member - Photos of your actual watches are unnecessary, providing incoming photos fron AD's is acceptable, but just saying you have a bunch of rare Pateks is also taken at your word and you will be suitably fawned over. (Until you sell one to another member and disappear with the funds)...
Never disparage the forum or another member in public - this post will probably get me banned from there. (We can only hope)...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> An infraction is also a badge of honor on OoO
> 
> Brother of OoO


Does a warning count?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao I know. Why was Bro Dog doing 130 when the limit is, presumably, 110?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Nope.
Open road limit in many places in the outback is 130...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Those w123s were tanks. Still are but time does take its toll
> 
> Brother of OoO


Had a 1981 W123 300D as well, 300SD is W126 I believe? Both were good cars, but the non turbo 300D was slow.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That Gold Daytona thread is a bit much. It almost seems more like a prank than scam because the story is too implausible.


Well, he has listed it on eBay as a 2020 unused model. Maybe he is truthful. I don't think every newbie is a scammer until he starts to show his true colours


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Well from my pov there's the forum and then there's OoO. No OoO and I would likely be like @Toothbras. Once it fades (having survived many challenges), I would be fine with shutting the door.


BT... I'm always here. Either lurking, checking my mentions, or just making sure you apes don't kill the thread....

Just like the Goonies, the true OoO MOR never say die!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And the rest of the forum is about as interesting as a nose bleed.


Head up Gary left his retainer in the dishwasher


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> New Gun would call that irresponsible and dangerous behaviour.
> So would I...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Here's another funny story.

Same road. It was early on a weekday morning and I thought I was late for a meeting so I stepped on it. I was travelling at some speed and as I rounded a bend, there was a guy setting up the speed camera!!! LOL. I rounded the bend so quickly that the gust of wind or his own fear/shock caused the multi nova speed camera to fall over. Later, I could see him in my back mirrors standing in the middle of the road and gesturing with his hands - giving me the bird no doubt. LOL.

Car guy - 1
Speed camera operator - 0


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sure thing Mr. Fire Hose...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Ever carried a roll of that canvas type fire hose before?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> There's more than watches in your drawer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


There's toys too but we can't talk about it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I got banned from TRF with no explanation. I'm guessing it was my humour?
> 
> Brother of OoO


You have humour?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> An infraction is also a badge of honor on OoO
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. I got mine a few weeks ago....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lmao I know. Why was Bro Dog doing 130 when the limit is, presumably, 110?
> 
> Brother of OoO


110 for you Sydneysiders who aren't used to speeds above 30km/h with all that traffic jam on the roads there. Don't think you even need 3rd gear and up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Those w123s were tanks. Still are but time does take its toll
> 
> Brother of OoO


Check out some YouTube videos of people going past 1,000,000 km on their cars. I never thought it was possible.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yes. The two terms are different. Basically, in WUS terms, being Pong'd is the "lite" version of being BSF'd. Stated differently, BSF'd is the "premium" version of Pong'd.
> 
> but for my lady friends, being Pong'd means a totally different thing.


You are in charge of bringing the girls to our Vegas get together


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Does a warning count?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No. It needs to come as an email on your PM


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Nope.
> Open road limit in many places in the outback is 130...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Never read ahead. I just rubbed it in...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey! That Daytona thread got deleted. Does that mean that I am not getting my Pail Newman?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Usually a guy does not say that to another guy. Just saying.


Unless ...

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. It needs to come as an email on your PM


I have that!
Warnings from moderators!

I'm a bad, bad man.

Well, maybe, just a little bit bad...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey! That Daytona thread got deleted. Does that mean that I am not getting my Pail Newman?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Stuck in traffic earlier


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You are in charge of bringing the girls to our Vegas get together


in my past life i had access to models. Not anymore


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> in my past life i had access to models. Not anymore


I have access to models...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still stuck in traffic


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> in my past life i had access to models. Not anymore


You can always reach out to your inner past self


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Still stuck in traffic
> View attachment 15604973


You must be in central Manila or something. Only the big cities have such terrible grid lock traffic


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can always reach out to your inner past self


As much as i would want to, my "boss" wouldnt approve.  Good thing i dont want to. So no conflict. Everything is in order.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You must be in central Manila or something. Only the big cities have such terrible grid lock traffic


i was travelling from the Makati CBD to the Ortigas CBD where my office is.

here now. Waiting for my driver.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i was travelling from the Makati CBD to the Ortigas CBD where my office is.
> 
> here now. Waiting for my driver.
> View attachment 15605056


One day I hope I can say that..."waiting for my driver".

Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> One day I hope I can say that..."waiting for my driver".
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


i was referring to my printer driver. Waiting for it to work.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i was travelling from the Makati CBD to the Ortigas CBD where my office is.
> 
> here now. Waiting for my driver.
> View attachment 15605056


Oh yeah! It is a big metro and multiple CBDs. I remember getting lost in Seoul because they have three CBDs and I am a country pumpkin


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> One day I hope I can say that..."waiting for my driver".
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


You can. I wait for my driver all the time. The missus....


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nobby has left WUS and found the real world.


The real world isn't even real. We live in a simulation - just ask Joe Rogan 

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can. I wait for my driver all the time. The missus....


We're going to send this to Mrs Dogbert...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> No wonder.
> How dare you try to be funny.
> (Being ACTUALLY funny is even worse!)
> Survival tips:
> ...


So basically be a yes man?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Does a warning count?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah kinda

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Nope.
> Open road limit in many places in the outback is 130...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh right. I thought it was 110 or no speed limit. I know they introduced 130 but scrapped it after it caused more accidents than delimited roads

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Had a 1981 W123 300D as well, 300SD is W126 I believe? Both were good cars, but the non turbo 300D was slow.


Lol yeah they were SLOW

W126 is an amazing car. Still oozes presence in all black today

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> BT... I'm always here. Either lurking, checking my mentions, or just making sure you apes don't kill the thread....
> 
> Just like the Goonies, the true OoO MOR never say die!


I thought we were the never say die, never think things through types?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Head up Gary left his retainer in the dishwasher


He got that on a dental,plan?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> We're going to send this to Mrs Dogbert...


am reminded of an instance decades back. I was drunk and my ex girlfriend (now wife) took a manual transmission Nissan Terrano SUV to a party. I was so drunk she offered to drive. I fell asleep. When we got home, she said she was afraid to shift the stick (having always drove automatics) and she practically was just on one gear the entire way. Kicker is she's not sure what gear it was. 1st or 3rd. Good thing no traffic as already early morning. And i wasnt awake to witness. Well if i was awake it may have not happened to begin with.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here's another funny story.
> 
> Same road. It was early on a weekday morning and I thought I was late for a meeting so I stepped on it. I was travelling at some speed and as I rounded a bend, there was a guy setting up the speed camera!!! LOL. I rounded the bend so quickly that the gust of wind or his own fear/shock caused the multi nova speed camera to fall over. Later, I could see him in my back mirrors standing in the middle of the road and gesturing with his hands - giving me the bird no doubt. LOL.
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha hahahahaha that is brilliant

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You have humour?


It's like all food that is expensive and tastes like crap, it's 'acquired'

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I got mine a few weeks ago....


Congrats!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 110 for you Sydneysiders who aren't used to speeds above 30km/h with all that traffic jam on the roads there. Don't think you even need 3rd gear and up.


I put it in H

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Check out some YouTube videos of people going past 1,000,000 km on their cars. I never thought it was possible.


Yeah there's loads of Mercs built in that era which do that. I saw one in the Merc museum, a 190e taxi from Portugal which did it. The car, in particular the seats, looks amazing

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Check out some YouTube videos of people going past 1,000,000 km on their cars. I never thought it was possible.


Current day Mercs you can probably rip off two zeros from there AP before you start getting major trouble ;-)

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey! That Daytona thread got deleted. Does that mean that I am not getting my Pail Newman?


I like that the guy took my post to trade seriously

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Stuck in traffic earlier
> View attachment 15604937


Nice watch

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I have access to models...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biante? Auto art?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Still stuck in traffic
> View attachment 15604973


Nice arm hair. Like seriously, you have one ;-)

Also nice watch again

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You must be in central Manila or something. Only the big cities have such terrible grid lock traffic


And he's probably moved about 10 metres in that time

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i was travelling from the Makati CBD to the Ortigas CBD where my office is.
> 
> here now. Waiting for my driver.
> View attachment 15605056


Did you shave said hair?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> One day I hope I can say that..."waiting for my driver".
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


You don't take ubers?

Bro of OoO


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol yeah they were SLOW
> 
> W126 is an amazing car. Still oozes presence in all black today
> 
> Bro of OoO


86 / 87 420 SEL is my all time favorite. I mean, that car even had an exhaust brake. I wish I still had that one. I liked it more than even the modern S500 and S550.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did you shave said hair?
> 
> Bro of OoO


that one strand? Still there. Just zoom in.

here's another pic


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> that one strand? Still there. Just zoom in.
> 
> here's another pic
> 
> View attachment 15605136


Kudos on today's ALS and yesterday's PP! Very, very nice! If I could forego having variety, I'd go ALS. However, I know I'd miss having a stable of a dozen horses and only having three or four choices.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Dehoard in 2020


It's too late in the year for that. I added a Grand Seiko and Omega Seamaster. Both quartz. I recently resisted the urge to buy a Rado Diastar. I don't forsee another purchase anytime soon. (How many times have you heard that before.) 2021 is going to see me catch up on service that 2 of my Rolex's need. I have several watches that need batteries as well. So my plate is full.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, he doesn't discriminate on price segments nor provenance. He just buys what he fancies.
> 
> I was surprised that he even bought the Brotherhood of Submariner Homages watch(*). LOL.
> 
> (*) I have one too


I missed that one. Is that our "offical" membership watch of choice? Link please.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You don't take ubers?
> 
> Bro of OoO


I figured his "driver" was a lot more fancy than a Uber&#8230; At least in my mind. ?

Not unless absolutely necessary...I find Ubers and Lyfts ? A couple years ago everyone's car was clean and nice...not anymore.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> at least WUS explained why i was banned. So now am careful.


I told my TRF banning story a few months ago. I made a tasteless joke, among who I thought were men. I told the story here and got nothing but love.

I reached out to the mod and he said (I assume it was a he it could have been them or they) that he wasn't in the least offended but "others were." I replied back, well an infraction or deleting the post would have surficed. It wasn't like I'm a new member, or non contributing member. Plus, it wasn't a verbal attack. I never heard back.

OoO Baby!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Dehoard in 2020


Heard this. Made the decision to de-hoard late in the year but better late than never. 2021 is gonna be a big year for me in the watch world. Gotta start by trimming the fat 

Not only that but its actually a lot less stressful looking at more empty cushions in watch box. I was not wearing pieces that I really like because I had too many. I felt like I needed to wear certain watches to figure out if I liked them enough to keep them long term.

If you've gotta do that, then the answer is probably "no". Something I've learned the hard way...

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here's another funny story.
> 
> Same road. It was early on a weekday morning and I thought I was late for a meeting so I stepped on it. I was travelling at some speed and as I rounded a bend, there was a guy setting up the speed camera!!! LOL. I rounded the bend so quickly that the gust of wind or his own fear/shock caused the multi nova speed camera to fall over. Later, I could see him in my back mirrors standing in the middle of the road and gesturing with his hands - giving me the bird no doubt. LOL.
> 
> ...


As the saying goes, some heroes don't wear capes.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> I told my TRF banning story a few months ago. I made a tasteless joke, among who I thought were men. I told the story here and got nothing but love.
> 
> I reached out to the mod and he said (I assume it was a he it could have been them or they) that he wasn't in the least offended but "others were." I replied back, well an infraction or deleting the post would have surficed. It wasn't like I'm a new member, or non contributing member. Plus, it wasn't a verbal attack. I never heard back.
> 
> OoO Baby!


That's more than I got. I asked what happened and got no reply

Brother of OoO


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's more than I got. I asked what happened and got no reply
> 
> Brother of OoO


Wow, they shunned you? That's snooty.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

nothing like a packed flight


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> nothing like a packed flight


Hmmm. It looks like they stole the carpet from a casino.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So basically be a yes man?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Yes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh right. I thought it was 110 or no speed limit. I know they introduced 130 but scrapped it after it caused more accidents than delimited roads
> 
> Bro of OoO


No, there's plenty of 130 around. We just plus 20 on it 

Not sure about you guys but we don't get any demerit points for speeds less than 10 over. Hence why many people do 140 in a 130 zone. It's only muppets that sit on the right lane at the speed limit with a long line of cars behind them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> am reminded of an instance decades back. I was drunk and my ex girlfriend (now wife) took a manual transmission Nissan Terrano SUV to a party. I was so drunk she offered to drive. I fell asleep. When we got home, she said she was afraid to shift the stick (having always drove automatics) and she practically was just on one gear the entire way. Kicker is she's not sure what gear it was. 1st or 3rd. Good thing no traffic as already early morning. And i wasnt awake to witness. Well if i was awake it may have not happened to begin with.


Good story. At least your missus got home. I would be stranded with my wife as she is unable to drive a manual car. Amazingly, she passed her test but never driven a manual since then and refuses to till this day. In the end, I am forced to buy automatic because she says if I get incapacitated, she is unable to save us.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like that the guy took my post to trade seriously
> 
> Bro of OoO


LOL. Like I said, he probably wasn't a scammer and genuinely bought a watch he thought he could come to WUS and sell it for profit. He listed on eBay for 5% above what he was asking in his thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like that the guy took my post to trade seriously
> 
> Bro of OoO


So you got the Paul Newman Daytona to trade or what? How about a Pail Newman from Alpha Watch?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice arm hair. Like seriously, you have one ;-)
> 
> Also nice watch again
> 
> Bro of OoO


At least he has arm hair. Some of the people on WUS who post their watches have hairless arms. Some are so smooth that I wonder if it's a girl or not.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And he's probably moved about 10 metres in that time
> 
> Bro of OoO


A sloth might be quicker


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, he has listed it on eBay as a 2020 unused model. Maybe he is truthful. I don't think every newbie is a scammer until he starts to show his true colours


I wouldn't lend anybody $40k or whatever to buy a watch, and I certainly wouldn't ask somebody to not only loan the money, but also buy the watch.
If had been stupid enough to loan the money and the guy didn't want the watch, I'd say "too bad, give me the rest of the money and sell it yourself if you don't like it".
If I was the guy who borrowed money, I wouldn't have backed out of the deal.

There's nothing about this transaction that rings true.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I missed that one. Is that our "offical" membership watch of choice? Link please.
> 
> OoO Baby!


No, it's the watch of the nice BSH people at the Affordables Forum. Apparently the guy who designed the logo is from Philippines and so brother Pong wanted a watch with the logo from his fellow country man.

I don't have a link to the watch as there's a new one every year. Brother @Pongster can you post your BSH watch for Thomas please?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Sure thing Mr. Fire Hose...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Too easy,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I wouldn't lend anybody $40k or whatever to buy a watch, and I certainly wouldn't ask somebody to not only loan the money, but also buy the watch.
> If had been stupid enough to loan the money and the guy didn't want the watch, I'd say "too bad, give me the rest of the money and sell it yourself if you don't like it".
> If I was the guy who borrowed money, I wouldn't have backed out of the deal.
> 
> There's nothing about this transaction that rings true.


Well, okay, I approached the situation giving him a benefit of doubt.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Hmmm. It looks like they stole the carpet from a casino.


My wife follows this Instagram. As a designer and life-long business traveler, she gets a kick out of hotel and airport carpet insanity.

(switched links so you don't get an Instagram login)









Crazy carpets: Can you guess the hotel from its funky floor?


Bill Young takes photographs of crazy hotel carpets on business trips. It was just a bit of fun until his daughter made the account go viral.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> yes. The two terms are different. Basically, in WUS terms, being Pong'd is the "lite" version of being BSF'd. Stated differently, BSF'd is the "premium" version of Pong'd.
> 
> but for my lady friends, being Pong'd means a totally different thing.


You, sir are much too modest; you're the fire hose in this scenario.

That said, It would be fun if you could get some of your lady friends to file affidavits re: the latter...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't think of a better way to start the day...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So basically be a yes man?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Absolutely!
Do not express any genuine opinions of any kind...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> in my past life i had access to models. Not anymore


What are you waiting for then?? Restart that life!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A huge badge of honor. I think you're the only OoO who hasn't been banned?
> 
> Brother of OoO


I haven't been. Course I probably have 10 posts over there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey! That Daytona thread got deleted. Does that mean that I am not getting my Pail Newman?


It was clearly in violation of the rules. As Mrs BT would say some people are tiresome. Did Hasan get banned?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> BT... I'm always here. Either lurking, checking my mentions, or just making sure you apes don't kill the thread....
> 
> Just like the Goonies, the true OoO MOR never say die!


Sometimes we need a boost.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You are in charge of bringing the girls to our Vegas get together


Not sure @delco714 loves us anymore.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So you got the Paul Newman Daytona to trade or what? How about a Pail Newman from Alpha Watch?


I love a good Newman









Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Still stuck in traffic
> View attachment 15604973


Pong very nice.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At least he has arm hair. Some of the people on WUS who post their watches have hairless arms. Some are so smooth that I wonder if it's a girl or not.


Lol, I love that 'do you shave your arms to make your watch pop' thread

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, okay, I approached the situation giving him a benefit of doubt.


Big mistake

Bro of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Biante? Auto art?
> 
> Bro of OoO


That one is a Welly.
I have all sorts including Auto Art and Biante and just have vehicles I like rather than any specific model type or brand.

I'm an accumulator, not a collector...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> One day I hope I can say that..."waiting for my driver".
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


Not me as it would mean I'm so infirm that my license has been taken away. My father in law didn't do so well after that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Not sure @delco714 loves us anymore.


Yeah, sup wit dat?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> That one is a Welly.
> I have all sorts including Auto Art and Biante and just have vehicles I like rather than any specific model type or brand.
> 
> I'm an accumulator, not a collector...
> ...


I used to collect Minichamps 1/43. I mean I still have them all just don't buy them

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh yeah! It is a big metro and multiple CBDs. I remember getting lost in Seoul because they have three CBDs and I am a country pumpkin


Bumpkin not pumpkin. But you proved your point.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> nothing like a packed flight


Best of times to fly.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes.


Correct response

Yes man


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I haven't been. Course I probably have 10 posts over there.


I was! As @sappie66Fiancé The best 4 posts of my life....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

From son... His in laws


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> From son... His in laws
> View attachment 15605426


Thats crazy...and I grew up up there....
Is that the mail man?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Any love here for a good old plain Jane DateJust41. I was thinking it really might be the easiest Rolex to own but I've never. Its dressy, can almost be "Explorer" like casual...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Stuck in traffic earlier
> View attachment 15604937


Reverse-Ponging:

"My big date watch says hi!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Any love here for a good old plain Jane DateJust41. I was thinking it really might be the easiest Rolex to own but I've never. Its dressy, can almost be "Explorer" like casual...
> 
> View attachment 15605438
> 
> ...


This exact config would be my pick to replace my Citizen as a daily-go-anywhere watch. Crossing my fingers for next year.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mickey said:


> Any love here for a good old plain Jane DateJust41. I was thinking it really might be the easiest Rolex to own but I've never. Its dressy, can almost be "Explorer" like casual...
> 
> View attachment 15605438
> 
> ...


I like the DJ, but for my wrist 41 makes the dial a little bit too large. The EXP1 in 39mm is just about as perfect as it gets for me.

If you have a larger wrist then the DJ41 is probably absolutely perfect and the EXP1 is probably on the small side. Plus it is nice to have a date on the DJ. Its an excellent every day watch for sure.

I've gotta be honest, Omega usually doesn't do a good job of competing directly with Rolex across most models, but I think the newest Aqua Terra gives the DJ a run for its money.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Still stuck in traffic
> View attachment 15604973


Oh, just realized that yours has a moonphase.

"My moonphase says hi!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You, sir are much too modest; you're the fire hose in this scenario.
> 
> That said, It would be fun if you could get some of your lady friends to file affidavits re: the latter...


His "no more models" post makes me think NDAs, not affidavits, are involved.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Any love here for a good old plain Jane DateJust41. I was thinking it really might be the easiest Rolex to own but I've never. Its dressy, can almost be "Explorer" like casual...
> 
> View attachment 15605438
> 
> ...


I know where you can get a blue DJ41...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> From son... His in laws
> View attachment 15605426


I saw that same pic earlier with the text added: "THE most underpaid employees in America right now"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> This exact config would be my pick to replace my Citizen as a daily-go-anywhere watch. Crossing my fingers for next year.


Would you consider blue? 😁


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Kudos on today's ALS and yesterday's PP! Very, very nice! If I could forego having variety, I'd go ALS. However, I know I'd miss having a stable of a dozen horses and only having three or four choices.


Actually had them both today. 3970 in morning and Grand Lange in afternoon.

miss those days. One in morning. One in. afternoon. And when am really lucky, one more in evening.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would you consider blue? 😁


Yeah I would, something like 90% of my wardrobe is shades of blue and gray.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> It's too late in the year for that. I added a Grand Seiko and Omega Seamaster. Both quartz. I recently resisted the urge to buy a Rado Diastar. I don't forsee another purchase anytime soon. (How many times have you heard that before.) 2021 is going to see me catch up on service that 2 of my Rolex's need. I have several watches that need batteries as well. So my plate is full.
> 
> OoO Baby!


get one more plate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Actually had them both today. 3970 in morning and Grand Lange in afternoon.
> 
> miss those days. One in morning. One in. afternoon. And when am really lucky, one more in evening.


I used to be able to do that...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> I missed that one. Is that our "offical" membership watch of choice? Link please.
> 
> OoO Baby!


the seadog?

it's nice piece. And what i like about it more is that it is a true homage to the classic no date divers. But not an exact copy of any one out there (at least as far as i can tell).

Brother *dog*bert, did you get it because it was named sea*dog*?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Reverse-Ponging:
> 
> "My big date watch says hi!"
> 
> View attachment 15605476


You get my first ever "Can't Like".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> I figured his "driver" was a lot more fancy than a Uber&#8230; At least in my mind. ?
> 
> Not unless absolutely necessary...I find Ubers and Lyfts ? A couple years ago everyone's car was clean and nice...not anymore.


my driver is definitely not fancy.

the fanciest uber drivers i have seen are in paris. And there was even an uber helicopter but i couldnt afford it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good story. At least your missus got home. I would be stranded with my wife as she is unable to drive a manual car. Amazingly, she passed her test but never driven a manual since then and refuses to till this day. In the end, I am forced to buy automatic because she says if I get incapacitated, she is unable to save us.....


yup. That's what i told her when she woke me when we got home. At least she got us home, safe and sound. And like you, no more MTs in our garage.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, it's the watch of the nice BSH people at the Affordables Forum. Apparently the guy who designed the logo is from Philippines and so brother Pong wanted a watch with the logo from his fellow country man.
> 
> I don't have a link to the watch as there's a new one every year. Brother @Pongster can you post your BSH watch for Thomas please?


will do, sir. Just need to get it from the safety deposit box. And banks are closed now.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I like the DJ, but for my wrist 41 makes the dial a little bit too large. The EXP1 in 39mm is just about as perfect as it gets for me.
> 
> If you have a larger wrist then the DJ41 is probably absolutely perfect and the EXP1 is probably on the small side. Plus it is nice to have a date on the DJ. Its an excellent every day watch for sure.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the AT's look and value but I know me and it would never get any wrist time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You, sir are much too modest; you're the fire hose in this scenario.
> 
> That said, It would be fun if you could get some of your lady friends to file affidavits re: the latter...


You dont believe me? I have to prove myself? 

Do they have to attest that they are fire hydrants?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What are you waiting for then?? Restart that life!


i am actually happy where i am at. Which is a product of all my life experiences to date.

but, hmmmm. that might be a good idea. Just not sure if i should run it by the missus.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> that one strand? Still there. Just zoom in.
> 
> here's another pic
> 
> View attachment 15605136


What are you talking about? That's a pretty hairy arm actually.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Thats crazy...and I grew up up there....
> Is that the mail man?


Tow truck driver he said


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Any love here for a good old plain Jane DateJust41. I was thinking it really might be the easiest Rolex to own but I've never. Its dressy, can almost be "Explorer" like casual...
> 
> View attachment 15605438
> 
> ...


None I owned it in blue.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> I told my TRF banning story a few months ago. I made a tasteless joke, among who I thought were men. I told the story here and got nothing but love.
> 
> I reached out to the mod and he said (I assume it was a he it could have been them or they) that he wasn't in the least offended but "others were." I replied back, well an infraction or deleting the post would have surficed. It wasn't like I'm a new member, or non contributing member. Plus, it wasn't a verbal attack. I never heard back.
> 
> OoO Baby!


ive had maybe two or three threads deleted in TRF. Two were in the jokes section. One was the how to clean a watch (if safe to put in a UV steriliser like the ecomom). No explanation why. Do they email the explanation?

at least here in WUS, the mod messaged me when i got reinstated.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know where you can get a blue DJ41...


Keep talking...I've never had a blue...I actually say "I don't do blue" but...about 5 years ago I would have said I wouldn't be caught DEAD with PCL but now my Milgauss and 1167110ln have made me a liar.










And these two could be my Black White...well Black/Green White...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> From son... His in laws
> View attachment 15605426


I'm glad it's not that bad here. We've completed six person-hours of shoveling with two to go.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> From son... His in laws
> View attachment 15605426


Why do people live there?

Pack a U-Haul and head down I-95!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would you consider blue? 😁


Blue much better choice than black in that watch. Maybe post pics. Merv loves his.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At least he has arm hair. Some of the people on WUS who post their watches have hairless arms. Some are so smooth that I wonder if it's a girl or not.


Hey!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Any love here for a good old plain Jane DateJust41. I was thinking it really might be the easiest Rolex to own but I've never. Its dressy, can almost be "Explorer" like casual...
> 
> View attachment 15605438
> 
> ...


Nope. PCL's.....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey! That Daytona thread got deleted. Does that mean that I am not getting my Pail Newman?


dont end up in a bucket of tears sir.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Nope. PCL's.....


I use to HATE them...I don't think I'll buy an Explorer II now almost b/c of the brushed. Complete 180 from 4 or 5 years ago.

Also I do not like fluted with oyster...has to be jubilee. I wouldn't do Jubilee with smooth either!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Why do people live there?
> 
> Pack a U-Haul and head down I-95!


No comment.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Correct response
> 
> Yes man


are you talking about me? 

my wife likes that characteristic of me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> i am actually happy where i am at. Which is a product of all my life experiences to date.
> 
> but, hmmmm. that might be a good idea. Just not sure if i should run it by the missus.


I thought the first thing they taught people in law school is, "Don't ask a question you don't know the answer to."

The corollary is, "Don't ask a question you don't want to hear the answer to."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> None I owned it in blue.


Want another one? 😁


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You, sir are much too modest; you're the fire hose in this scenario.
> 
> That said, It would be fun if you could get some of your lady friends to file affidavits re: the latter...


Trust me, it would not be fun if they filed affidavits..... I mean, er, nevermind.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> *Reverse-Ponging*:
> 
> "My big date watch says hi!"
> 
> View attachment 15605476


TWSS


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Keep talking...I've never had a blue...I actually say "I don't do blue" but...about 5 years ago I would have said I wouldn't be caught DEAD with PCL but now my Milgauss and 1167110ln have made me a liar.
> 
> View attachment 15605536
> 
> ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> are you talking about me?
> 
> my wife likes that characteristic of me.


No man


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm glad it's not that bad here. We've completed six person-hours of shoveling with two to go.


Before Mrs. BSF would let me go shovel, she insisted I take a baby aspirin first. Nk.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Want another one? 😁


Trying to help you.... But no


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I used to be able to do that...


BSF'ing?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Not sure @delco714 loves us anymore.


We should all go to Vegas anyway. And if we see a buff guy at the blackjack table flexing and kissing his bicep once in a while, will know who it is.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Mickey® you have your choice of blue just within OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Blue much better choice than black in that watch. Maybe post pics. Merv loves his.


Here ya go.










And this is how it looks in 1 inch of water...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> I appreciate the AT's look and value but I know me and it would never get any wrist time.


i agree. My Opinion on that Omega is that the AT is one of the best designed elegant versatile watches. True to its name. For land and water.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol, I love that 'do you shave your arms to make your watch pop' thread
> 
> Bro of OoO


Give us a link. And no, I did not start it. Bro Dick did!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Trying to help you.... But no


Yup, I saw what you did there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15605554
> 
> ...


It is a nice watch. Once it was the official OoO watch. Now I guess it's the VC Overseas?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Bumpkin not pumpkin. But you proved your point.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> I was! As @sappie66Fiancé The best 4 posts of my life....


I enjoyed that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, I saw what you did there.


I've had a bad habit of buying same watch multiple times. Trying to break that. I even bought the very same resco back once. Kept a day then gone. Should've kept that if for nothing else the story.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> His "no more models" post makes me think NDAs, not affidavits, are involved.


Just like your outgoing fearless leader.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Before Mrs. BSF would let me go shovel, she insisted I take a baby aspirin first. Nk.


When we were shoveling last night, Mrs. BW commented on the all the sirens up the road. I told her "don't worry, it's not us". I figure there was a major fire in the little town nearby, but haven't seen any reporting on it yet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I thought the first thing they taught people in law school is, "Don't ask a question you don't know the answer to."
> 
> The corollary is, "Don't ask a question you don't want to hear the answer to."


have been a guiding principle in my cross examinations. If they answer truthfully then you get what you want. If they dont give the answer the one you are expecting and know to be true, then caught them in a lie.

although what i like best is when i say, no cross examination questions, your honor. And it makes the other side think why i didnt even bother. Was it a strategic move? Nope, just lazy.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> No comment.


Don't worry... NC is full.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> None I owned it in blue.


You didn't like it at all?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> am reminded of an instance decades back. I was drunk and my ex girlfriend (now wife) took a manual transmission Nissan Terrano SUV to a party. I was so drunk she offered to drive. I fell asleep. When we got home, she said she was afraid to shift the stick (having always drove automatics) and she practically was just on one gear the entire way. Kicker is she's not sure what gear it was. 1st or 3rd. Good thing no traffic as already early morning. And i wasnt awake to witness. Well if i was awake it may have not happened to begin with.


I hear you man! My then girlfriend now Mrs did something similar - this was 1991 back in Toronto and I had just taken delivery of my new Honda Accord EXR. So she wanted to try it and drive it around the block as her family is also looking to purchase a car, I thought "why not" right?

5 minutes later she's driving the car back to me, smoke coming out the bottom...deep down I was like WTF?

I asked her what's wrong and she had no clue, I looked into the car and yep there it was - the emergency brake handle was all the way up.

She said she didn't realize that's what it is, and was wondering why the car was reluctant to go despite her giving it more and more gas


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Just like your outgoing fearless leader.


if you are referring to who i think you are referring to:

1. He is a watch afficionado
2. He still has access i think 
3. He may not necessarily be outgoing


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Don't worry... NC is full.


Full of


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You didn't like it at all?


I really loved it for a month or so.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> It is a nice watch. Once it was the official OoO watch. Now I guess it's the VC Overseas?


the VCO is the OoOfficial watch?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> if you are referring to who i think you are referring to:
> 
> 1. He is a watch afficionado
> 2. He still has access i think
> 3. He may not necessarily be outgoing


 no politics we barely survived the last go. I restrain myself from any comments.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Didn't everyone? I never joined there because the attitude put me off.


I joined TRF exactly 10 years ago and have a grand total of 5 posts, average of 1 post every 2 years, all innocuous.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> the VCO is the OoOfficial watch?


I'm sure you have 1. There seem to be a few with more coming. Unlikely for me as pointed out the other day unless I can travel to see one. 
Not sure I will make it back to Paris unless it's Paris, GA.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I joined TRF exactly 10 years ago and have a grand total of 5 posts, average of 1 post every 2 years, all innocuous.


I'm suspicious.. You post just after every milestone.. Are you watching them? I backed up and checked after your post. I have 59ed another one. Darn.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> if you are referring to who i think you are referring to:
> 
> 1. He is a watch afficionado
> 2. He still has access i think
> 3. He may not necessarily be outgoing


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Not a bad idea. I'm done with the flip, flip, flipping. I've got two or three more to buy then it's one in and one out or none in and one out as I age gracefully.


I've had a one in, one out policy for a long time. I try to rotate what I have although some more than others. For whatever reason I reach for my AK more than any other.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


I repeat myself.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

My old TRF account from 10 years got deleted or something but I managed 7 in 3 years


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I've had a one in, one out policy for a long time. I try to rotate what I have although some more than others. For whatever reason I reach for my AK more than any other.


Then you realize what you have done and move your hand to the Explorer?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A huge badge of honor. I think you're the only OoO who hasn't been banned?
> 
> Brother of OoO


See my earlier post. Joined TRF 10 years ago and a grand total of 5 posts! Hard to get into too much trouble with an average of 1 post every 2 years.


----------



## RadiumWatches (Jul 28, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15605554
> 
> ...


Swimming and then some minutes later back at the office? Nice routine


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

It's a Snowflake kind of day.

Strap is a Christopher Ward blue fabric and rubber strap (fantastic, fantastic strap) that matches the seconds hand perfectly.

Shot on the last remaining untouched snow - on my GTO's car cover!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> BT... I'm always here. Either lurking, checking my mentions, or just making sure you apes don't kill the thread....
> 
> Just like the Goonies, the true OoO MOR never say die!


Welcome back!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> ive had maybe two or three threads deleted in TRF. Two were in the jokes section. One was the how to clean a watch (if safe to put in a UV steriliser like the ecomom). No explanation why. Do they email the explanation?
> 
> at least here in WUS, the mod messaged me when i got reinstated.


No explanation. I reached out and asked.

OoO Baby!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I haven't been. Course I probably have 10 posts over there.


Twice as many as I have.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah I would, something like 90% of my wardrobe is shades of blue and gray.


how many shades? 50?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Not me as it would mean I'm so infirm that my license has been taken away. My father in law didn't do so well after that.


Driving license = independence and freedom.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Seadog.









put it in a james bond nato in honor of Sean Connery's recent passing.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I really loved it for a month or so.


What changed? Shouldn't have married it...it would have tried harder.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Any love here for a good old plain Jane DateJust41. I was thinking it really might be the easiest Rolex to own but I've never. Its dressy, can almost be "Explorer" like casual...
> 
> View attachment 15605438
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Any love here for a good old plain Jane DateJust41. I was thinking it really might be the easiest Rolex to own but I've never. Its dressy, can almost be "Explorer" like casual...
> 
> View attachment 15605438
> 
> ...


Great watch although my preference is the SS DJ41 with 18K WG fluted bezel with Jubilee bracelet and same dial as the one you just showed. More expensive and less sporty though than with polished bezel and Oyster bracelet.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> What changed? Shouldn't have married it...it would have tried harder.


I think you should get BSF first.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Full of


Cary....

;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Great watch although my preference is the SS DJ41 with 18K WG fluted bezel with Jubilee bracelet and same dial as the one you just showed. More expensive and less sporty though than with polished bezel and Oyster bracelet.


We are trying to sell BSFs first.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I like the DJ, but for my wrist 41 makes the dial a little bit too large. The EXP1 in 39mm is just about as perfect as it gets for me.
> 
> If you have a larger wrist then the DJ41 is probably absolutely perfect and the EXP1 is probably on the small side. Plus it is nice to have a date on the DJ. Its an excellent every day watch for sure.
> 
> ...


The one and only time I tried on a DJ41, it was a good fit on my flat 6.75" wrist although my Explorer I is probably a better fit for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Cary....
> 
> ;-)


Funny thing... I'm sure you know I'm a lifer as well as 10 gens back. Well maybe + or -... 
Wait til newbies figure out who the towns are named after.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I think I mentioned before, my sister used to live in Cary. Now in Durham.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Any ideas guys while I lace up a different one? This leather is so cool. I'll probably never wear it but it's still awesome. No idea what thread to use. What do y'all think?

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah I would, something like 90% of my wardrobe is shades of blue and gray.


Then you could jump on the Acela Express Amtrak train from DC to NYC, meet BSF for lunch, place cash money in his palm and take the train back to DC with a pristine DJ41 on your wrist.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> the VCO is the OoOfficial watch?


For now maybe, but OoO is a fickle bunch, no?.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> I appreciate the AT's look and value but I know me and it would never get any wrist time.











This one gets a fair amount of wrist time although it's the only Omega I own.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Any ideas guys while I lace up a different one? This leather is so cool. I'll probably never wear it but it's still awesome. No idea what thread to use. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that depend on the watch it's going onto?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Funny thing... I'm sure you know I'm a lifer as well as 10 gens back. Well maybe + or -...
> Wait til newbies figure out who the towns are named after.


I know you are... and I reckon that you know what the natives thinks Cary is an acronym for.

I am one of them newbies - Swedish by birth, Southern by the grace of Buddha...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Any ideas guys while I lace up a different one? This leather is so cool. I'll probably never wear it but it's still awesome. No idea what thread to use. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think would depend on the watch destined for?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> This one gets a fair amount of wrist time although it's the only Omega I own.


I'm still interested in the AT Annual Calendar, I think it's a useful complication when I get older...and can't remember what month it is.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I joined TRF exactly 10 years ago and have a grand total of 5 posts, average of 1 post every 2 years, all innocuous.


I'm with you. Joined maybe 18 months ago and no posts. Probably visited the site a total of 5 times. Will they ban me now that I've said that publicly?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> For now maybe, but OoO is a fickle bunch, no?.





Pongster said:


> the VCO is the OoOfficial watch?


VCO is dead. It died right after Tudor. But the VCOC is a live and well and will be crowned King one day very very soon...








And then there is this....










detail.mp4


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Is that a Versace?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I know you are... and I reckon that you know what the natives thinks Cary is an acronym for.
> 
> I am one of them newbies - Swedish by birth, Southern by the grace of Buddha...


But you get the exception award. I worked with many. None of us control where they were born but the exceptional ones find where they belong. My daughter in law is one... Lol course I belong in MT WY but still here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> I use to HATE them...I don't think I'll buy an Explorer II now almost b/c of the brushed. Complete 180 from 4 or 5 years ago.
> 
> Also I do not like fluted with oyster...has to be jubilee. I wouldn't do Jubilee with smooth either!


I still prefer brushed over PCL's, probably one of the main things I like about my Explorer I, Air King and SD4K. Maybe one of the reasons I sold my Milgauss and GMT Master II?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> This one gets a fair amount of wrist time although it's the only Omega I own.


You know I started looking at saps blue but what stopped me is the hour markers.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Wouldn't that depend on the watch it's going onto?


Brothers separated by continents.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> VCO is dead. It died right after Tudor. But the VCOC is a live and well and will be crowned King one day very very soon...
> View attachment 15605640
> 
> And then there is this....
> ...


Looks good. Getting one?

Doesn't BSF have a chrono... You might be able to get that?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Then you could jump on the Acela Express Amtrak train from DC to NYC, meet BSF for lunch, place cash money in his palm and take the train back to DC with a pristine DJ41 on your wrist.


This used to be a nice weekend trip for us. Overnight train up, wander around NYC, visit our aunt, then overnight train back. We'll probably do it again once we've got out shots and have a break between school semesters.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i agree. My Opinion on that Omega is that the AT is one of the best designed elegant versatile watches. True to its name. For land and water.


And with a hefty AD discount probably a bargain value as well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Driving license = independence and freedom.


What irony...That's so important at 16 and then again at 66.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I'm sure you have 1. There seem to be a few with more coming. Unlikely for me as pointed out the other day unless I can travel to see one.
> Not sure I will make it back to Paris unless it's Paris, GA.


Paris, TX?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I still prefer brushed over PCL's, probably one of the main things I like about my Explorer I, Air King and SD4K. Maybe one of the reasons I sold my Milgauss and GMT Master II?


I hear ya...I was so anti PCL's but now thats all I want. I guess I am a more fancy man as of late.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I think I mentioned before, my sister used to live in Cary. Now in Durham.


Cary's good in my book as well. I've got friends there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Then you realize what you have done and move your hand to the Explorer?


I see the two as essentially interchangeable. I do prefer the AK case over the Explorer case but that's about all.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Any ideas guys while I lace up a different one? This leather is so cool. I'll probably never wear it but it's still awesome. No idea what thread to use. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Medium grey, if it's available.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Is that a Versace?


on the floor?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> It is a nice watch. Once it was the official OoO watch. Now I guess it's the VC Overseas?


Yup. And there is a BSF-limited edition blue VCO coming soon...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Any ideas guys while I lace up a different one? This leather is so cool. I'll probably never wear it but it's still awesome. No idea what thread to use. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Probably white as a more or less neutral color for best contrast with blue?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Any ideas guys while I lace up a different one? This leather is so cool. I'll probably never wear it but it's still awesome. No idea what thread to use. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe try the white? Or orange, for total contrast?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Cary's good in my book as well. I've got friends there.


Simple question to ask them... We're they there when Kildare farms actually had dairy cows?

My father in law returned from pacific wwii farthest he went from home was on a bus to tour that farm.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Paris, TX?


I was thinking of the John prine (rip) song.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You know I started looking at saps blue but what stopped me is the hour markers.


Sappie's blue had white hour markers whereas mine has the antique. I'm okay with the shape of the hour markers for variety in my collection.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup. And there is a BSF-limited edition blue VCO coming soon...


Is blue hard to get? Roflmao


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Sappie's blue had white hour markers whereas mine has the antique. I'm okay with the shape of the hour markers for variety in my collection.


It's the shape and flat painted I no longer like.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Finally caught up. Almost 300 posts. Over and out for at least awhile.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Finally caught up. Almost 300 posts. Over and out for at least awhile.


Like you have something to do... Napping doesn't count.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> It's the shape and flat painted I no longer like.


I too prefer raised markers although my favorite of all are the markers on the Panerai sandwich dials with 3D effect.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Like you have something to do... Napping doesn't count.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I see the two as essentially interchangeable. I do prefer the AK case over the Explorer case but that's about all.


I have really been looking hard at the AK b/c of the case. I love my Milgauss case a lot. Not to offend but the only thing that I'm hesitant about is the mixed numbers....that 3,6,9 along with the 5,10,20,25...makes my brain hurt. BUT so did PCL's!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> ...
> 
> Shot on the last remaining untouched snow - on my GTO's car cover!


Which GTO?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Arrived in the office to find a gift today! It was shipped to my office address, but no clue who sent


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which GTO?
> 
> View attachment 15605657
> 
> ...


Bottom


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


Another side effect of vax?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Best of times to fly.


And now eating food before hitting work


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Arrived in the office to find a gift today! It was shipped to my office address, but no clue who sent


What more could you want?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Great watch although my preference is the SS DJ41 with 18K WG fluted bezel with Jubilee bracelet and same dial as the one you just showed. More expensive and less sporty though than with polished bezel and Oyster bracelet.


Not helping... 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> We are trying to sell BSFs first.


Yeah, 59; let's get with the program...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> What more could you want?


Exactly! Although if it is someone in my firm, I'd be more than happy to return the favor and at least send a thank you!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Then you could jump on the Acela Express Amtrak train from DC to NYC, meet BSF for lunch, place cash money in his palm and take the train back to DC with a pristine DJ41 on your wrist.


Ahhh, there you go!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> And now eating food before hitting work


A brewery for lunch?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> A brewery for lunch?


Could be someplace like Flinger's or Shenaniganz


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Then you could jump on the Acela Express Amtrak train from DC to NYC, meet BSF for lunch, place cash money in his palm and take the train back to DC with a pristine DJ41 on your wrist.


Alternatively, BSi can wait until Jman is in town and we can share the Flintstone steak Jman's buying...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Alternatively, BSi can wait until Jman is in town and we can share the Flintstone steak Jman's buying...


I may be back someday... Once everything under control

Bet I haven't gone a year til 2019 being there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


Where's that bigass steamroller for fake Rolexes when you need it??


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Simple question to ask them... We're they there when Kildare farms actually had dairy cows?
> 
> My father in law returned from pacific wwii farthest he went from home was on a bus to tour that farm.


I'll keep it in mind.

Sounds like my area's most iconic local dairy farm. They stopped owning cows years ago and have resorted to buying other farms' raw milk and processing it. I'll give them credit for outstanding quality control though.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> A brewery for lunch?


Nah just regular breakfast joint


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Like you have something to do... Napping doesn't count.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bottom


Sweet!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL tell that to kids (and older adults) on social media
> 
> I once had a mate try on a watch on mine took some pics and sent to troll his friends


What are you talking about?

INCOMING!!!!!









Totally legit pic


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Sir, would you like some fries with that?"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Nah just regular breakfast joint


Thought I recognized the cup..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


>


Just in case anyone wondered about the fries reference...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> I have really been looking hard at the AK b/c of the case. I love my Milgauss case a lot. Not to offend but the only thing that I'm hesitant about is the mixed numbers....that 3,6,9 along with the 5,10,20,25...makes my brain hurt. BUT so did PCL's!!!
> View attachment 15605658


The somewhat asymmetric dial with the WG 3,6,9 markers are not particularly noticeable when the AK is worn is about all I can tell you, although I think prefer the dial photoshopped by PF awhile back. 
Rolex did design the AK dial based on the instruments Rolex built for the Bloodhound SSC supersonic jet car.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

5959HH said:


> The one and only time I tried on a DJ41, it was a good fit on my flat 6.75" wrist although my Explorer I is probably a better fit for me.


The Submariner might be more iconic but the Explorer 1 might be the most perfect do-it-all watch ever made.

I really want a 16600 Seadweller but the 214270 is the perfect Rolex "gateway drug". Plus I might actually be able to get one new off of an AD.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Arrived in the office to find a gift today! It was shipped to my office address, but no clue who sent


Designed and built by some redneck guy just N of Lake Pontchartrain I presume?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Another side effect of vax?


I wish


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Designed and built by some redneck guy just N of Lake Pontchartrain I presume?


The strap? If that is where bro Al lives, then yes hahaha

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Arrived in the office to find a gift today! It was shipped to my office address, but no clue who sent


It was me then.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Simple question to ask them... We're they there when Kildare farms actually had dairy cows?
> 
> My father in law returned from pacific wwii farthest he went from home was on a bus to tour that farm.


She moved there from Chapel Hill about 35 years ago and there was still a lot of farming. They lived in an old house bought from a not-quite-retired farmer who they traded chores with now and then. I visited there on Christmas long ago when a bad cold snap froze the well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The Submariner might be more iconic but the Explorer 1 might be the most perfect do-it-all watch ever made.
> 
> I really want a 16600 Seadweller but the 214270 is the perfect Rolex "gateway drug". Plus I might actually be able to get one new off of an AD.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Probably a good idea to move as quickly as possible pressing an AD to source you an Explorer I as I suspect sometime next year the Explorer I might be changed to fit the new OP41 case with the newer movement. Between that and a 214270, my personal preference would be the 214270. Just sayin'.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Son in law just got vax!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> I have really been looking hard at the AK b/c of the case. I love my Milgauss case a lot. Not to offend but the only thing that I'm hesitant about is the mixed numbers....that 3,6,9 along with the 5,10,20,25...makes my brain hurt. BUT so did PCL's!!!
> View attachment 15605658


I don't have the link handy, but I remember a post on TRF (and a blog post) from an AK owner who's a pilot and has grown to declare it as his favorite flight watch. He'd said that the 5-10-etc markers help him keep track of ground procedures, and the 3-6-9 stay out of the way until he consciously wants to read them.

I've tried both versions on my car's infotainment screen as a background for the clock, and I think I prefer the stock Rolex version. The all-minutes version makes me think harder about which hour is being displayed.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't have the link handy, but I remember a post on TRF (and a blog post) from an AK owner who's a pilot and has grown to declare it as his favorite flight watch. He'd said that the 5-10-etc markers help him keep track of ground procedures, and the 3-6-9 stay out of the way until he consciously wants to read them.
> 
> I've tried both versions on my car's infotainment screen as a background for the clock, and I think I prefer the stock Rolex version. The all-minutes version makes me think harder about which hour is being displayed.


I do remember reading something like that and saw this....








This Is Everything You Need To Know About The Rolex Air-King [REVIEW]


The Rolex Air-King Ref 116900 is an interesting watch. It's a steel sports Rolex, yet it doesn't sell for multiples over retail on the preowned market.



thewatchlounge.com


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Probably a good idea to move as quickly as possible pressing an AD to source you an Explorer I as I suspect sometime next year the Explorer I might be changed to fit the new OP41 case with the newer movement. Between that and a 214270, my personal preference would be the 214270. Just sayin'.


I appreciate the heads up. I'll have to start looking around. Its a little sooner than I want to but, it is what it is.

Not sure why they need to move to a 41mm case. 39mm is absolutely perfect. If I were Rolex, I'd slap the new movement in there, and offer a polar dial on the EXP1. Call it a day and crack open the Brut. Well done.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

This one is good.









A Pilot Explains the Rolex Air-King


By Capt. DANNY CRIVELLO I bought the Rolex Air-King in December 2016, the year the watch came out. Tho...




www.rolexmagazine.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> I have really been looking hard at the AK b/c of the case. I love my Milgauss case a lot. Not to offend but the only thing that I'm hesitant about is the mixed numbers....that 3,6,9 along with the 5,10,20,25...makes my brain hurt. BUT so did PCL's!!!
> View attachment 15605658


May I suggest this then? Arguably more symmetrical dial than any Air King


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> This one is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that was it. He made some reasonable comments in a TRF thread, too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Designed and built by some redneck guy just N of Lake Pontchartrain I presume?


You're close. I'm actually south of the lake but north of the river. Lol 
Didn't send the wine but the strap is me. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Brothers separated by continents.


.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Son in law just got vax!


What's his new Mutant power?

OoO Baby!


----------



## RadiumWatches (Jul 28, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> May I suggest this then? Arguably more symmetrical dial than any Air King


I can see this one on my future wrist.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> What's his new Mutant power?
> 
> OoO Baby!


Waiting to hear....

But hopefully soon he won't be able to bring cv home to my daughter.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Waiting to hear....
> 
> But hopefully soon he won't be able to bring cv home to my daughter.


Teleportation would be pretty cool; no more TSA lines or worrying about some guy grabbing Seat 1A...


----------



## RadiumWatches (Jul 28, 2020)

The Thomas J said:


> What's his new Mutant power?
> 
> OoO Baby!


I'll dig the power to transform gold into steel Rolex watches.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> One day I hope I can say that..."waiting for my driver".
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


I thought that's what wives were for 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Teleportation would be pretty cool; no more TSA lines or worrying about some guy grabbing Seat 1A...


Right... Mrs BT wasn't too happy when I said even with vax I'm done with coach. 1A all the way. One of the good side effects of cv is both delta and AA waiving change fees permanently or at least until they recover.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought that's what wives were for
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Please tell me your not that guy...PLEASE


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He got that on a dental,plan?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Hello joe


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

RadiumWatches said:


> I can see this one on my future wrist.


If I can get my brain over it's too small for me, I would pick that one also. It's a great piece.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

RadiumWatches said:


> I can see this one on my future wrist.


Wait you don't have a wrist. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Think would depend on the watch destined for?


I plan on putting in on the Panerai. It's will completely clash regardless I think but that's kinda the point. I got a silverish gray but also orange or red or gold might make it pop. A loud blue strap is the goal. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought that's what wives were for
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


NGL, MrsBS and I could probably make do with just one car, even when I start commuting again. She could drop me off at the train station and pick me up after work, and if our schedules don't quite align, I can adjust mine quite a bit.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

This one is an Apple Watch strap for my dad.









and just got my annual delivery from the best Italian neighbor ever. Old school fig cookies and divinity fudge. And hers is the best.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dp


----------



## RadiumWatches (Jul 28, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Wait you don't have a wrist. Sorry for your loss.


I should have specified: my future thinner wrist that I'll have when I loose some weight


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15605551












I like my blue AT2500.

Btw, what's going on in OoO? Super busy today. Still catching up.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought that's what wives say.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> NGL, MrsBS and I could probably make do with just one car, even when I start commuting again. She could drop me off at the train station and pick me up after work, and if our schedules don't quite align,* I can adjust mine quite a bit.*


Ever notice how it doesn't go the other way? 😁


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i agree. My Opinion on that Omega is that the AT is one of the best designed elegant versatile watches. True to its name. For land and water.


It is!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I like my blue AT2500.
> 
> Btw, what's going on in OoO? Super busy today. Still catching up.


That's a great piece!!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Any ideas guys while I lace up a different one? This leather is so cool. I'll probably never wear it but it's still awesome. No idea what thread to use. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black or white would definitely make it more versatile, but if you had a specific watch in mind, you could match a more unique color on the watch.

*Still catching up


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> VCO is dead. It died right after Tudor. But the VCOC is a live and well and will be crowned King one day very very soon...
> View attachment 15605640
> 
> And then there is this....
> ...


I like the second one better. Just my 2¢.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> May I suggest this then? Arguably more symmetrical dial than any Air King


What am I missing? That's an AirKing


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Finally caught up. Almost 300 posts. Over and out for at least awhile.


Still catching up! Was outside in the real world today enjoying the fresh, brisk mountain air. Playing in the snow with the kids.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ever notice how it doesn't go the other way? 😁


What's not so evident is that I've got the relative luxury of not being leashed to a strict time clock. 

"It's okay hun, I'll stop somewhere for happy hour and catch the Metro later."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> What am I missing? That's an AirKing


Is it a "3-6-9" dial?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Teleportation would be pretty cool; no more TSA lines or worrying about some guy grabbing Seat 1A...


I've always been partial to Wolverine's powers. Super healing and longevity. He'd be over Covid in 2 hours.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

And finally caught up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I like my blue AT2500.
> 
> Btw, what's going on in OoO? Super busy today. Still catching up.


It's a reunion.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Absolutely!
> Do not express any genuine opinions of any kind...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


And he will be ready for political life


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It was clearly in violation of the rules. As Mrs BT would say some people are tiresome. Did Hasan get banned?


I don't know and I don't care. He provided some entertainment and Gun was toying with him and I joined in. I knew it was a matter of time before the mod will delete it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Sometimes we need a boost.


I always need a boost


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not sure @delco714 loves us anymore.


I think he loves Karen more.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol, I love that 'do you shave your arms to make your watch pop' thread
> 
> Bro of OoO


That was funny


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Big mistake
> 
> Bro of OoO


Okay


----------



## RadiumWatches (Jul 28, 2020)

Mickey said:


> What am I missing? That's an AirKing


99


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Bumpkin not pumpkin. But you proved your point.


Lol. Autocorrect at it again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Any love here for a good old plain Jane DateJust41. I was thinking it really might be the easiest Rolex to own but I've never. Its dressy, can almost be "Explorer" like casual...
> 
> View attachment 15605438
> 
> ...


Nope. Don't do it.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I can't recall ever doing a painful fart before, until just now. It reverberated against the back of my upper thighs in a manner that caused mild annoyance.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> the seadog?
> 
> it's nice piece. And what i like about it more is that it is a true homage to the classic no date divers. But not an exact copy of any one out there (at least as far as i can tell).
> 
> Brother *dog*bert, did you get it because it was named sea*dog*?


No, I didn't because I realised the case was too small. It's a 38mm watch.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> It's a reunion.
> View attachment 15605934
> View attachment 15605936


Love the framed date window (Skyfall?), but the ATs after the 2500 all felt too thick for my wrist (TWSS).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yup. That's what i told her when she woke me when we got home. At least she got us home, safe and sound. And like you, no more MTs in our garage.


Think of all the nice high revving manual transmission compact sports cars you missed out on....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> will do, sir. Just need to get it from the safety deposit box. And banks are closed now.


What? Okay. They're not so expensive that it needs to be in a safe deposit


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Keep talking...I've never had a blue...I actually say "I don't do blue" but...about 5 years ago I would have said I wouldn't be caught DEAD with PCL but now my Milgauss and 1167110ln have made me a liar.


Wait for more years and you can do two tone in yellow gold and steel or even go full gold


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey!


Not talking about you. Just saying generally. Don't get overly sensitive please.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nope. Don't do it.


Tell me more...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Don't ask a question you don't want to hear the answer to."


^^^ this.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait for more years and you can do two tone in yellow gold and steel or even go full gold


I was looking at Two Tone Daytonas today...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> We should all go to Vegas anyway. And if we see a buff guy at the blackjack table flexing and kissing his bicep once in a while, will know who it is.


We have a picture of him too


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

RadiumWatches said:


> 99


WOW didn't see that...why is it like that? And how do you spell gullible?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Do they have to attest that they are fire hydrants?


Not unless they spurt at high pressure...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Any love here for a good old plain Jane DateJust41. I was thinking it really might be the easiest Rolex to own but I've never. Its dressy, can almost be "Explorer" like casual...
> 
> View attachment 15605438
> 
> ...


I have the blue one in that configuration and love it. Got my wife a 31mm blue DJ with roman numerals....it was a pair watch arrangement for the 20th wedding anniversary.


----------



## RadiumWatches (Jul 28, 2020)

Mickey said:


> WOW didn't see that...why is it like that? And how do you spell gullible?
> 
> View attachment 15605999











Feature: You’ve Never Seen A Rolex Defect Like This


The Watch Magazine takes a closer look at a mistake made on a Rolex Air-King 116900. Read this article online now.




www.watchfinder.com.au


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I hear you man! My then girlfriend now Mrs did something similar - this was 1991 back in Toronto and I had just taken delivery of my new Honda Accord EXR. So she wanted to try it and drive it around the block as her family is also looking to purchase a car, I thought "why not" right?
> 
> 5 minutes later she's driving the car back to me, smoke coming out the bottom...deep down I was like WTF?
> 
> ...


Bwahahahaha










Story of the year!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> It's a Snowflake kind of day.
> 
> Strap is a Christopher Ward blue fabric and rubber strap (fantastic, fantastic strap) that matches the seconds hand perfectly.
> 
> Shot on the last remaining untouched snow - on my GTO's car cover!


Nice colour combo


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> The Seadog.
> View attachment 15605606
> 
> 
> put it in a james bond nato in honor of Sean Connery's recent passing.


It's a nice watch and vintage looking. A good homage to the bond watch of old.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Any ideas guys while I lace up a different one? This leather is so cool. I'll probably never wear it but it's still awesome. No idea what thread to use. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White or yellow?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

From the vault...couple of pics of my DJ41....haven't worn a suit since mid-March.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> For now maybe, but OoO is a fickle bunch, no?.


Thank goodness I didn't go out and buy one the last time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Finally caught up. Almost 300 posts. Over and out for at least awhile.


Well done. I am still catching up...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I have really been looking hard at the AK b/c of the case. I love my Milgauss case a lot. Not to offend but the only thing that I'm hesitant about is the mixed numbers....that 3,6,9 along with the 5,10,20,25...makes my brain hurt. BUT so did PCL's!!!
> View attachment 15605658


Everyone brings that up. The 3, 6, 9 is a nod to the 1953 Air King Explorer. In the early days of haphazard Rolex dials, there was once where an Explorer wore the Air King badge.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which GTO?
> 
> View attachment 15605657
> 
> ...


I am wet


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I joined TRF exactly 10 years ago and have a grand total of 5 posts, average of 1 post every 2 years, all innocuous.


The only 5 posts you will ever need:

"Congratulations on your incoming [insert watch]"

"What a lovely shade of puce [insert appropriate colour] you are wearing"

"That looks amazing on you"

"Thanks for sharing your incredible story"

"You complete me"

Randomly repeat and you are good for years...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Arrived in the office to find a gift today! It was shipped to my office address, but no clue who sent


Make sure it's not laced....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Everyone brings that up. The 3, 6, 9 is a nod to the 1953 Air King Explorer. In the early days of haphazard Rolex dials, there was once where an Explorer wore the Air King badge.


Alright I'll get this then. Below MSRP!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> What more could you want?


Christmas hamper with glazed ham?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> My old TRF account from 10 years got deleted or something but I managed 7 in 3 years


I think I have about 50?

I'm a prolific and respected member.

See my posting guide above...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> INCOMING!!!!!
> 
> ...


Fake watch. I think I could see that the font looks a bit off


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Any ideas guys while I lace up a different one? This leather is so cool. I'll probably never wear it but it's still awesome. No idea what thread to use. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends what it is to be worn with.
Red, or yellow will make it pop...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> This one is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's the article Barracks was referring to


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> What's his new Mutant power?
> 
> OoO Baby!


Magneto


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> This one is an Apple Watch strap for my dad.
> View attachment 15605841


If you don't start making some cash money out of this it will be a crime against humanity. You look to be seriously good at this bro.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Teleportation would be pretty cool; no more TSA lines or worrying about some guy grabbing Seat 1A...


The whole transportation industry will collapse when teleportation happens


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> I'm with you. Joined maybe 18 months ago and no posts. Probably visited the site a total of 5 times. Will they ban me now that I've said that publicly?


No.
OoO is in the dark web and not visible to mere mortals...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> What am I missing? That's an AirKing


Look at number 3....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Still catching up! Was outside in the real world today enjoying the fresh, brisk mountain air. Playing in the snow with the kids.


Perfect watch to dive into the snow


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's a reunion.
> View attachment 15605934
> View attachment 15605936


I am bugged by the arrow head on the Aqua Terra


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I Omega doesn't do a good job of competing


Fify

Bro of OoO


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Merv said:


> From the vault...couple of pics of my DJ41....haven't worn a suit since mid-March.


Is there an OP39 version of this?

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> I can't recall ever doing a painful fart before, until just now. It reverberated against the back of my upper thighs in a manner that caused mild annoyance.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Is there an OP39 version of this?
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


There was one that came out a few years ago with green pips around the hour markers and a weird inconsistent lume treatment that I didn't like (3,6,9 hour markers from memory).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Tell me more...
> 
> View attachment 15605994


It looks plain like the Milgauss. If you're buying a Datejust, do fluted and jubilee just as brother 59 said. He is wise amongst us.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I was looking at Two Tone Daytonas today...


Don't worry. You're not alone. I am too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> WOW didn't see that...why is it like that? And how do you spell gullible?
> 
> View attachment 15605999


One off QA mistake.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> What am I missing? That's an AirKing


Slightly more symmetrical than a regular AirKing, though

(#NRA)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Give us a link. And no, I did not start it. Bro Dick did!


https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/do-you-shave-your-arms.2515586/

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The only 5 posts you will ever need:
> 
> "Congratulations on your incoming [insert watch]"
> 
> ...


They are so sterile there. Plenty of fragile egos in TRF


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Alright I'll get this then. Below MSRP!
> 
> View attachment 15606028
> 
> View attachment 15606027


Congratulations. Wear in good health


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I joined TRF exactly 10 years ago and have a grand total of 5 posts, average of 1 post every 2 years, all innocuous.


I hope they're all wear it in good health posts?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I'm suspicious.. You post just after every milestone.. Are you watching them? I backed up and checked after your post. I have 59ed another one. Darn.


Hmmm maybe the new 59 is xx,001

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> You're close. I'm actually south of the lake but north of the river. Lol
> Didn't send the wine but the strap is me.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I was thinking you might be one of the Swamp People on the History Channel, specifically the guy with several missing teeth, that bags alligators. If so you could make us all alligator straps from local catch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/do-you-shave-your-arms.2515586/
> 
> Bro of OoO


We can start a "do you wax your arms" thread


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> We are trying to sell BSFs first.


Maybe we should help him like that achingly beautiful blue dial Zelos GMT.

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Maybe we should help him like that POS blue dial Zelos GMT.
> 
> Bro of OoO


Godfrey, he's sold it so fixed

Bro of OoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Make sure it's not laced....


It came fully packaged and shut haha

I actually found a "note" on the UPS return sticker, lol. It was from a client we helped with a major financing earlier in the year


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Any ideas guys while I lace up a different one? This leather is so cool. I'll probably never wear it but it's still awesome. No idea what thread to use. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orange.

Blue and orange is a killer combo









Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Think would depend on the watch destined for?


Put it on a speedy, it will work with anything

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> And finally caught up.











Way I felt this morning.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't know and I don't care. He provided some entertainment and Gun was toying with him and I joined in. I knew it was a matter of time before the mod will delete it.


Which thread?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> INCOMING!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats man, great that you got the call!

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he loves Karen more.


Bro Delco definitely needs to get his priorities in OoOrder.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Dp


Congrats!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't know and I don't care. He provided some entertainment and Gun was toying with him and I joined in. I knew it was a matter of time before the mod will delete it.


I also reported the thread too

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It looks plain like the Milgauss. If you're buying a Datejust, do fluted and jubilee just as brother 59 said. He is wise amongst us.


OR he could buy BSF's DJ41 at massive savings over what I suggested earlier.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I think I have about 50?
> 
> I'm a prolific and respected member.
> 
> ...


OOO's number one guy on TRF by the sounds of it

Bro of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They are so sterile there. Plenty of fragile egos in TRF


Few fragile egos on WUS too but won't name any names.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> INCOMING!!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice strap...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> OOO's number one guy on TRF by the sounds of it
> 
> Bro of OoO


Let me know if you require references...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Few fragile egos on WUS too but won't name any names.


One would expect to find some in a normal distribution within a population sample


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Which thread?


Gone. It got deleted by the mod. I lost 5 post count


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Bro Delco definitely needs to get his priorities in OoOrder.


He has. It's baby making time....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

RadiumWatches said:


> I'll dig the power to transform gold into steel Rolex watches.


the anti-midas


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I also reported the thread too
> 
> Bro of OoO


What??? I don't report any other than those scammer threads about helping you get big libido or help with IT support.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, I didn't because I realised the case was too small. It's a 38mm watch.


am digging small now. Before wanted dd40. Now leaning dd36.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? Okay. They're not so expensive that it needs to be in a safe deposit


it's rare. One of 33.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gone. It got deleted by the mod. I lost 5 post count




Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> White or yellow?


yellow. Complementary color. Will get compliments.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> am digging small now. Before wanted dd40. Now leaning dd36.


That's not what she said....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> it's rare. One of 33.


Absolutely. I think They bought from Tiger concepts?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The whole transportation industry will collapse when teleportation happens


Well, except for the teleportation sector, which will probably do OK.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Is there an OP39 version of this?
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


The blue OP39 color was a bit different and it didn't have all indices.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Here's for the Gal fans.






I watched the video and I am taken in by her infectious laughter. New found respect for her from the interview.

@Merv


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Maybe we should help him like that achingly beautiful blue dial Zelos GMT.
> 
> Bro of OoO


That one tempted me a bit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Well, except for the teleportation sector, which will probably do OK.


Beam me up Scotty


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> One would expect to find some in a normal distribution within a population sample


Who are you calling normal?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I also reported the thread too
> 
> Bro of OoO


Me three


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What??? I don't report any other than those scammer threads about helping you get big libido or help with IT support.


Or follow scammers around to multiple threads responding to their every post to ensure the mods notice.

They noticed...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gone. It got deleted by the mod. I lost 5 post count


Make it back.

I even gave you 5 pre-written posts you can use earlier...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He has. It's baby making time....


Can't blame him.

You've seen photos of Karen right?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> I can't recall ever doing a painful fart before, until just now. It reverberated against the back of my upper thighs in a manner that caused mild annoyance.


Wait til you age to no control. I would have sworn I was outside the vehicle but when Mrs BT started looking under the seat for cabbage I knew it had followed me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Love the framed date window (Skyfall?), but the ATs after the 2500 all felt too thick for my wrist (TWSS).


Besides the OP39W probably worse decision I made.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> From the vault...couple of pics of my DJ41....haven't worn a suit since mid-March.


Lucky on funerals...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Orange.
> 
> Blue and orange is a killer combo
> 
> ...


New bong ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Alright I'll get this then. Below MSRP!
> 
> View attachment 15606028
> 
> View attachment 15606027


Good choice... I've passed up a couple.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am bugged by the arrow head on the Aqua Terra


It's just part of your ptsd... Or pptsd


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey, he's sold it so fixed
> 
> Bro of OoO


On to jman bb58


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Few fragile egos on WUS too but won't name any names.


Don't you might break them.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> On to jman bb58


^this


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Is there an OP39 version of this?
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


There's a OP41


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I was thinking you might be one of the Swamp People on the History Channel, specifically the guy with several missing teeth, that bags alligators. If so you could make us all alligator straps from local catch.


Wait is there something wrong with missing teeth? Course I'm only missing a tooth.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Who are you calling normal?


Anyone who is not abnormal.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Or follow scammers around to multiple threads responding to their every post to ensure the mods notice.
> 
> They noticed...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Can't blame him.
> 
> You've seen photos of Karen right?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes. He chose wisely.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's just part of your ptsd... Or pptsd


No. It's PSTD.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> What's not so evident is that I've got the relative luxury of not being leashed to a strict time clock.
> 
> "It's okay hun, I'll stop somewhere for happy hour and catch the Metro later."


When I used to commute for a living, it took me a while to refuse to run my life by some train's schedule. When I was asked which train I'm taking, I started answering, "The next one."


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I was thinking you might be one of the Swamp People on the History Channel, specifically the guy with several missing teeth, that bags alligators. If so you could make us all alligator straps from local catch.


Those guys on tv are not far from me. Within 20 miles in any direction. I've met the Landry sons. Bad thing is the hides and the meat get shipped out of town the day after they're killed. Getting fresh gator is tough to get even here.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I've always been partial to Wolverine's powers. Super healing and longevity. He'd be over Covid in 2 hours.


And never having to look for a sharp knife is good too...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nope. Don't do it.


Not helping!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Not unless they spurt at high pressure...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Again, I used to be able to do that...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And never having to look for a sharp knife is good too...


I just station them around the house. Wherever I use knife, there's one there waiting for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It looks plain like the Milgauss. If you're buying a Datejust, do fluted and jubilee just as brother 59 said. He is wise amongst us.


Not helping...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Again, I used to be able to do that...


spurt yourself? Or make them spurt?

still BSF'ing?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> One would expect to find some in a normal distribution within a population sample


I bet Brother B5 can explain that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Bro Delco definitely needs to get his priorities in OoOrder.


Anyone willing to have sex with Bro Del can have my spot in line...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> If you don't start making some cash money out of this it will be a crime against humanity. You look to be seriously good at this bro.


Thanks brother. Working on that. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone see these...
I loved them if your looking for something to see. Not your normal movies...and historical which I love.
Both Willem Dafoe. If your looking for something to watch. I can recommend if your not just into "Action" movies or Superhero LOL









At Eternity's Gate


Famed but tormented artist Vincent van Gogh spends his final years in Arles, France, painting masterworks of the natural world that surrounds him.




www.rottentomatoes.com













The Lighthouse


Two lighthouse keepers try to maintain their sanity while living on a remote and mysterious New England island in the 1890s.




www.rottentomatoes.com





This too...loved it. I guess I'm giving an insight to my current state of mind!









Portrait of a Lady on Fire


In 1770 the young daughter of a French countess develops a mutual attraction to the female artist commissioned to paint her wedding portrait.




www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> am digging small now. Before wanted dd40. Now leaning dd36.











This is a 116138 18K YG DJ36 that sells on the preowned market in the $8K to $9K that is a decent value and significantly less than a DD36 even without the bracelet.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Who are you calling normal?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Bro Dog is assuming it's a given that the WUS population sample is abnormal.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not helping...


LOL. I was just giving an honest opinion. Friends don't lie to friends.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> This is a 116138 18K YG DJ36 that sells on the preowned market in the $8K to $9K that is a decent value and significantly less than a DD36 even without the bracelet.


That is nice! Comes on leather and certainly looks better than a Cellini.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Besides the OP39W probably worse decision I made.


+1 for my not assisting you with your bad decision.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Bro Dog is assuming it's a given that the WUS population sample is abnormal.


WUS population is skewed to one side but there are still the abnormalities that stand out....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone willing to have sex with Bro Del can have my spot in line...


No thanks.....


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> If I can get my brain over it's too small for me


If my wife can do it so can you


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> On to jman bb58


Guy on Timezone has gradually dropped the price on his pristine BB58 to $3500 and still not sold it. I haven't a clue why such a nice, popular watch has suddenly become a stinker to sell??


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> If my wife can do it so can you



Glad you're back bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anyone who is not abnormal.


No one on WUS is normal, especially no one on OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. It's PSTD.


What is PSTD??


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Guy on Timezone has gradually dropped the price on his pristine BB58 to $3500 and still not sold it. I haven't a clue why such a nice, popular watch has suddenly become a stinker to sell??


Oh poor @jmanlay avert your eyes...these evil men taunt you so...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I was just giving an honest opinion. Friends don't lie to friends.


They do if a brother is trying to move a high end watch which is the only watches Bro BSF has.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is nice! Comes on leather and certainly looks better than a Cellini.











Doesn't look better than this Cellini IMHO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Guy on Timezone has gradually dropped the price on his pristine BB58 to $3500 and still not sold it. I haven't a clue why such a nice, popular watch has suddenly become a stinker to sell??


Fashion. That was last year's fashion.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone willing to have sex with Bro Del can have my spot in line...


He's a professional dick handler.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> What is PSTD??


This picture will describe it best and you can figure out the acronym....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> They do if a brother is trying to move a high end watch which is the only watches Bro BSF has.


@Mickey® is my friend too....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Guy on Timezone has gradually dropped the price on his pristine BB58 to $3500 and still not sold it. I haven't a clue why such a nice, popular watch has suddenly become a stinker to sell??


Is it the blue one?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Doesn't look better than this Cellini IMHO.


I prefer this one:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Is it the blue one?


BB58 Blue. Generally this is one of the best times of the year to sell a watch, even a stinker. Why selling a BB58 Blue is problematic is a mystery to me. Probably JMAN too.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> BB58 Blue. Generally this is one of the best times of the year to sell a watch, even a stinker. Why selling a BB58 Blue is problematic is a mystery to me. Probably JMAN too.


OK, the one that was selling at a premium just a few months ago. It's one of the best-looking Tudors IMO, but still not for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> OK, the one that was selling at a premium just a few months ago. It's one of the best-looking Tudors IMO, but still not for me.


lol rub it in....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> OK, the one that was selling at a premium just a few months ago. It's one of the best-looking Tudors IMO, but still not for me.


Saw it at my AD. No difference to the original BB58. Small watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Had great news today. My son received solid results from his HSC (SAT equivalent) and received an offer to study law.

To say I'm proud is an understatement.

I think he will be receiving a Rolex when he finishes (5 year course)I may as well get on another list.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Had great news today. My son received solid results from his HSC (SAT equivalent) and received an offer to study law.
> 
> To say I'm proud is an understatement.
> 
> I think he will be receiving a Rolex when he finishes (5 year course)I may as well get on another list.


Way to go...tell him..

And you should be proud! I'm sure you played a huge part.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The whole transportation industry will collapse when teleportation happens


The divorce lawyer industry might go thru the roof, though


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What??? I don't report any other than those scammer threads about helping you get big libido or help with IT support.


Well I was sus on that thread. Also follow the rules if you want to sell something and get your 100 posts like a normal person

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's not what she said....


Exactly. I believe she said "perhaps I'll learn to love the Dj26"

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> On to jman bb58


Okay what's the story with that? I feel like I've missed a massive joke... and currently missing opportunities to pay out on Jman

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Wait is there something wrong with missing teeth? Course I'm only missing a tooth.


He can back yesterday though

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When I used to commute for a living, it took me a while to refuse to run my life by some train's schedule. When I was asked which train I'm taking, I started answering, "The next one."


And that's how BSF ended up in New Mexico

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Had great news today. My son received solid results from his HSC (SAT equivalent) and received an offer to study law.
> 
> To say I'm proud is an understatement.
> 
> I think he will be receiving a Rolex when he finishes (5 year course)I may as well get on another list.


Congratulations! Law is a very honourable profession. Can imagine your face brimming with pride.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The divorce lawyer industry might go thru the roof, though


I will open a lab specialising in paternity tests...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> This is a 116138 18K YG DJ36 that sells on the preowned market in the $8K to $9K that is a decent value and significantly less than a DD36 even without the bracelet.


Is 59 about to be uttered in the same sentence as BSF and pongster?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> If my wife can do it so can you


Hahaha

Is that you under the Pronhub user name Rolexmicrowang69?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> What is PSTD??


It's why you always wrap it until you're both tested

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Is 59 about to be uttered in the same sentence as BSF and pongster?
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> He's a professional dick handler.


Don't forget the balls, BT, don't forget the balls

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Had great news today. My son received solid results from his HSC (SAT equivalent) and received an offer to study law.
> 
> To say I'm proud is an understatement.
> 
> I think he will be receiving a Rolex when he finishes (5 year course)I may as well get on another list.


Congrats to your son G... and to you and your wife for the efforts you put in through his school life

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/do-you-shave-your-arms.2515586/
> 
> Bro of OoO


Shouldn't have asked for that link. Sorry.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Shouldn't have asked for that link. Sorry.


Hahahaha. One of the better threads on here

Brother of OoO


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Is that you under the Pronhub user name Rolexmicrowang69?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Sadly I'm just Omegamicrowang69


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Is that you under the Pronhub user name Rolexmicrowang69?
> 
> Brother of OoO


LOL. I see what you did there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't forget the balls, BT, don't forget the balls
> 
> Brother of OoO


Don't ply with your balls


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He can back yesterday though
> 
> Brother of OoO


still missing my bras tho


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Okay what's the story with that? I feel like I've missed a massive joke... and currently missing opportunities to pay out on Jman
> 
> Brother of OoO


well #nra ...jman has this nice bnib BB58 blue and it was in such high demand


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't forget the balls, BT, don't forget the balls
> 
> Brother of OoO


hey hey JS is around


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> well #nra ...jman has this nice bnib BB58 blue and it *was* in such high demand


^^^ key word = was.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> hey hey JS is around


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> well #nra ...jman has this nice bnib BB58 blue and it was in such high demand


Maybe we should draw straws to see which one us makes JMAN a lowball offer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Maybe we should draw straws to see which one us makes JMAN a lowball offer.


good point... i would trade all my watches except rolexs


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Sadly I'm just Omegamicrowang69


Oh brother 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> still missing my bras tho


Clever, very clever

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ^^^ key word = was.


LOL

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


>


Hahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Clever, very clever
> 
> Brother of OoO


one of our fave old bras broke last week.... tears...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> one of our fave old bras broke last week.... tears...


Who?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Who?


mrs BT but I feel attachment too


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> mrs BT but I feel attachment too


OK wasn't sure what you were talking about.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> OK wasn't sure what you were talking about.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Probably as old as her car. We may work on repair.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Probably as old as her car. We may work on repair.


Tailor shop should be able to effect a repair if it has sentimental value.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Tailor shop should be able to effect a repair if it has sentimental value.


no one else allowed to touch lmao


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> no one else allowed to touch lmao


So red thread and a sewing needle and problem is solved.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Probably as old as her car. We may work on repair.


Is it worth the trouble? Usually by the time of catastrophic failure, performance is significantly degraded.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So red thread and a sewing needle and problem is solved.


well that was a representative pic so not red... little more complicated too ..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Is it worth the trouble? Usually by the time of catastrophic failure, performance is significantly degraded.


we get attached to odd things


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> well that was a representative pic so not red... little more complicated too ..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

it's like my simple Hanes underwear from walmart...i require 100% cotton...now the heathered colors are 80/20 ... now me being me bought about 50 pair back when but slowly over time.... so now to replenish every package with 6, 3 are donated.

TMI?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Wel, it's past midnight here so it's another new watch day.😀👍 This one's only hours away...









I just hope the 44mm size doean't ruin it for me.

Sickness? Obsession? What do you mean, Doc?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Brother of OoO


At least I won't cop an infraction for that


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Hope a brown dial suffices. So i wont have to scrounge for funds for another one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Hope a brown dial suffices. So i wont have to scrounge for funds for another one.
> View attachment 15606447


pong


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Wel, it's past midnight here so it's another new watch day. This one's only hours away...
> View attachment 15606433
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> it's like my simple Hanes underwear from walmart...i require 100% cotton...now the heathered colors are 80/20 ... now me being me bought about 50 pair back when but slowly over time.... so now to replenish every package with 6, 3 are donated.
> 
> TMI?


I understand completely. It's Carhartt blanket lined jean jackets with quilted liner sleeves for me. They haven't been a current product for 15 years or more and now I'm on my very last one of the several I bought. I do however, have a lined John Deere denim in unworn condition then I'm either screwed or on the hunt.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Wel, it's past midnight here so it's another new watch day.😀👍 This one's only hours away...
> View attachment 15606433
> 
> 
> ...


only one way to find out


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> only one way to find out


Go to sleep and pretend it's Christmas when I wake up?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> WOW didn't see that...why is it like that? And how do you spell gullible?
> 
> View attachment 15605999


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Give us a link. And no, I did not start it. Bro Dick did!


For what it's worth, no shaving of any kind was involved.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We can start a "do you wax your arms" thread


Bro Dog you have to think this through - what happens when I reply to the thread and wrote "Dick needs no waxing!"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Bro Dog you have to think this through - what happens when I reply to the thread and wrote "Dick needs no waxing!"


It will cause an internet meltdown


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Bro Dog you have to think this through - what happens when I reply to the thread and wrote "Dick needs no waxing!"


i heard, it's those around Dick that needs waxing. So ask around.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> i heard, *it's those around Dick that needs waxing*. So ask around.


That visual...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Hope a brown dial suffices. So i wont have to scrounge for funds for another one.
> View attachment 15606447


Nice!!!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Bro Dog you have to think this through - what happens when I reply to the thread and wrote "Dick needs no waxing!"


Hahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Had great news today. My son received solid results from his HSC (SAT equivalent) and received an offer to study law.
> 
> To say I'm proud is an understatement.
> 
> I think he will be receiving a Rolex when he finishes (5 year course)I may as well get on another list.


Congratulations is in order!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Had great news today. My son received solid results from his HSC (SAT equivalent) and received an offer to study law.
> 
> To say I'm proud is an understatement.
> 
> I think he will be receiving a Rolex when he finishes (5 year course)I may as well get on another list.


Congrats


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i heard, it's those around Dick that needs waxing. So ask around.


After waxing = smooth operator....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i heard, it's those around Dick that needs waxing. So ask around.


This too...

白老虎


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This too...
> 
> 白老虎


你喜欢吃豆腐吗


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> 你喜欢吃豆腐吗


我喜歡


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 我喜歡


不要吃我豆腐


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> 不要吃我豆腐


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.


Godfrey! @Pongster

They're nice when cooked


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This is what i like for my 45th bday next year









but this is what my boss prefers for me









not sure if she's aware of the price difference.

i think i will let her win this battle.


----------



## flametop (Jul 27, 2017)

Pongster said:


> This is what i like for my 45th bday next year
> View attachment 15606526
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you concerned about what she prefers? It'll be yours, you have to wear it. Man up


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

flametop said:


> Why are you concerned about what she prefers? It'll be yours, you have to wear it. Man up


she's the one paying. 

although i said i wouldnt mind her fulfilling her 370Z promise, instead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> This is what i like for my 45th bday next year
> View attachment 15606526
> 
> 
> ...


Happy wife, happy life


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I bet Brother B5 can explain that.


First,
You need to start with a normal distribution.

But we are clearly superior to the rest of the populace, so OoO ain't...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Bro Dog is assuming it's a given that the WUS population sample is abnormal.


He would be correct...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> No one on WUS is normal, especially no one on OoO.


'59 has spoken, and it is so...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Had great news today. My son received solid results from his HSC (SAT equivalent) and received an offer to study law.
> 
> To say I'm proud is an understatement.
> 
> I think he will be receiving a Rolex when he finishes (5 year course)I may as well get on another list.


The result of good parenting...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Please tell me your not that guy...PLEASE


Thing is I get extremely irritated watching my wife drive. Let's just say her style is very aggressive- full gas or full breaks. Only way I can cope is to sit in the back working on my laptop.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Maybe we should draw straws to see which one us makes JMAN a lowball offer.


I'd do it, but if he accepts, I might have to buy a watch with snowflake hands.
So I'd just have to flip it again...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Probably as old as her car. We may work on repair.


How's she holding up?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Bro Dog you have to think this through - what happens when I reply to the thread and wrote "Dick needs no waxing!"


Might attract Cobia...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> This is what i like for my 45th bday next year
> View attachment 15606526
> 
> 
> ...


Over at TRF they have started calling blue Rolexes "Tiffany" dials hoping it will stick and drive value up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Guy on Timezone has gradually dropped the price on his pristine BB58 to $3500 and still not sold it. I haven't a clue why such a nice, popular watch has suddenly become a stinker to sell??


Ouch. Me thinks too soon 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Guy on Timezone has gradually dropped the price on his pristine BB58 to $3500 and still not sold it. I haven't a clue why such a nice, popular watch has suddenly become a stinker to sell??


Maybe the same fate will befall the Silver Snoopy?

Luke is soo last year.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Had great news today. My son received solid results from his HSC (SAT equivalent) and received an offer to study law.
> 
> To say I'm proud is an understatement.
> 
> I think he will be receiving a Rolex when he finishes (5 year course)I may as well get on another list.


Big congrats to your son.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Might attract Cobia...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe the same fate will befall the Silver Snoopy?
> 
> Luke is soo last year.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I can only pray 

Don't forget. Trust Omega to get greedy. They saw how demand for the first two limited edition Snoopy watches caused prices to skyrocket. So they said to themselves, let's make it "special edition" and we don't tell them how many we are making but we will keep making them and sell them for US$13k. Mwahahahaha.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> .


He hasn't been back in a long time....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> .


Am I the only one who remembers him initiating a discussion enthusiastically espousing the benefits of waxing?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Guy on Timezone has gradually dropped the price on his pristine BB58 to $3500 and still not sold it. I haven't a clue why such a nice, popular watch has suddenly become a stinker to sell??


During the few weeks before Christmas it can be difficult to sell watches. That, and I think the BB58 hype train has left the station. The BB58 is such a nice looking watch, but I'm not sure it totally fills the shoes of the real McCoy aka the Sub. When you start looking around at that price point, there are certainly a lot of other options.

Random thought that crossed my mind: When is Breitling going to get their stuff together and put the B20 movement in the Superocean? I'm talking the proper Superocean, not that half baked Heritage thing.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> During the few weeks before Christmas it can be difficult to sell watches. That, and I think the BB58 hype train has left the station. The BB58 is such a nice looking watch, but I'm not sure it totally fills the shoes of the real McCoy aka the Sub. When you start looking around at that price point, there are certainly a lot of other options.
> 
> Random thought that crossed my mind: When is Breitling going to get their stuff together and put the B20 movement in the Superocean? I'm talking the proper Superocean, not that half baked Heritage thing.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Agreed. In my mind the real point that it is really a $3000? watch and "the market" has corrected itself because the desire isn't as great for it now and as with other Rolex, Patek, VC etc etc that are still the roof. The look is beautiful, one of the better Black Bay Watch Company watches...its the price for the brand.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He hasn't been back in a long time....


Piercings cost £€$¥

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm so mad I didn't order a watch yesterday before the cut off time...now I have nothing to live for today.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15606890


I'm always surprised when I open my watch box and my Marathon is lit up like a Christmas tree.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I'd do it, but if he accepts, I might have to buy a watch with snowflake hands.
> So I'd just have to flip it again...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


If you could


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> How's she holding up?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good one... It broke while out and about. Despite my encouraging over the years... She like Audrey well designed by nature..


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm always surprised when I open my watch box and my Marathon is lit up like a Christmas tree.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Gf

The quintessential working-man's watch.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Over at TRF they have started calling blue Rolexes "Tiffany" dials hoping it will stick and drive value up...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


All blues or...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> This is what i like for my 45th bday next year
> View attachment 15606526
> 
> 
> ...


If you get the platinum DD, get ready for some serious weight on your wrist... It was a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you get the platinum DD, get ready for some serious weight on your wrist... It was a deal-breaker for me.


I remember trying on j71s. Heavy


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I remember trying on j71s. Heavy


I don't like to wear "heavy" like a Submariner or SeaDweller...but you can make it as heavy as you want at that size in Gold or Platinum!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you get the platinum DD, get ready for some serious weight on your wrist... It was a deal-breaker for me.


yes sir. Precisely what i like about a full platinum watch. I like the heft. Thinking between an omega and a rolex. And i find the ice blue dial prettier than the white moonphase dials of the omega.

anyway, will sleep over it this christmas and decide by june next year as supposedly it take six months to order. Hopefully there will be a Filipino day wheel by then as well.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Not DD but shows yikes that metal gets heavy....

How much does a platinum Rolex weigh?
Rolex Daytona Size and Weight
For instance, it ranges from 148 grams for the stainless steel model, to *195 grams* for the white gold, to *283 grams* for a platinum Rolex Daytona.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> yes sir. Precisely what i like about a full platinum watch. I like the heft. Thinking between an omega and a rolex. And i find the ice blue dial prettier than the white moonphase dials of the omega.
> 
> anyway, will sleep over it this christmas and decide by june next year as supposedly it take six months to order. Hopefully there will be a Filipino day wheel by then as well.


Iceblue surrounded by diamonds is hot! 

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Who use to say "ROLEX OR NOTHING" on here? I am getting to that point. Maybe I should just do a 40mm WG DD...and be done with it.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

When did they stop doing it "that way"?

*THE FLUTED BEZEL*
*A ROLEX SIGNATURE*

The Rolex fluted bezel is a mark of distinction. Originally, the fluting of the Oyster bezel had a functional purpose: it served to screw the bezel onto the case helping to ensure the waterproofness of the watch. It was therefore identical to the fluting on the case back, which was also screwed onto the case for waterproofness, using specific Rolex tools. Over time, the fluting became an aesthetic element, a genuine Rolex signature feature. Today the fluted bezel is a mark of distinction, always in gold.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This too...
> 
> 白老虎


Close but no cigar. The correct term is 白虎


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mickey said:


> Who use to say "ROLEX OR NOTHING" on here? I am getting to that point. Maybe I should just do a 40mm WG DD...and be done with it.
> 
> View attachment 15606933
> View attachment 15606934


White gold is IMHO the ultimate sleeper flex. Most people know what a Rolex is, but won't be able to tell the difference between WG and stainless at a glance.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> pong


He's like the barroom piano player that can literally play any song you shout out.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Over at TRF they have started calling blue Rolexes "Tiffany" dials hoping it will stick and drive value up...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Well Rolex obviously knew they were producing a "Tiffany" blue dial. Now if they go ahead and produce a batch of Tiffany branded "Tiffany" dials...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Grand Seiko just released this US-bound limited edition, and given its proportion it's really climbing the chart as my favorite Grand Seiko.









SBGE263 | COLLECTIONS | Grand Seiko


Grand Seiko official site. Made by hand for those who value perfection. Grand Seiko raises the pure essentials of watchmaking to the level of art.




www.grand-seiko.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I need the Australians and such to wake the hell up and entertain us. Let's go 3am...you've had enough Zzzz's.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Grand Seiko just released this US-bound limited edition, and given its proportion it's really climbing the chart as my favorite Grand Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sharp. I'm not in the market but...also is that crown unscrewed or is that it natural long state?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Tier 4 is that like "Double Secret Probation" from Animal House?









France keen to ‘sort out’ UK travel ban within hours, Boris Johnson says


Supermarkets warn of fresh food shortages as trucks queue on motorway outside Dover




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> White gold is IMHO the ultimate sleeper flex. Most people know what a Rolex is, but won't be able to tell the difference between WG and stainless at a glance.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


I love the subtle difference of color and shine in WG. There are a few watches that I prefer in WG above all other options.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Pretty sharp. I'm not in the market but...also is that crown unscrewed or is that it natural long state?


From the Grand Seiko website the screw-down crown looks more flush, so I assume it's unscrewed in the photos.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> From the Grand Seiko website the screw-down crown looks more flush, so I assume it's unscrewed in the photos.


Yeah...rookie mistake they made!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Breakfast


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Breakfast
> View attachment 15607234


Looks tasty...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Over at TRF they have started calling blue Rolexes "Tiffany" dials hoping it will stick and drive value up...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


They heard it here first!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They heard it here first!


We should all try to be TRF banned on the same day...just a thought.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Good one... It broke while out and about. Despite my encouraging over the years... She like Audrey well designed by nature..


TMI...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Pretty sharp. I'm not in the market but...also is that crown unscrewed or is that it natural long state?


Too easy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This here is also well-designed by nature.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> We should all try to be TRF banned on the same day...just a thought.


All it would take is to go there and do for 15 minutes what we do here.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> All it would take is to go there and do for 15 minutes what we do here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Am I the only one who remembers him initiating a discussion enthusiastically espousing the benefits of waxing?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Who?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I am disgusted by men who shave their arms...and then even more disgusted when they don't upkeep and their f'ing arms have stubble. Gives me the willy nilly's... 

Exhibit A.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you get the platinum DD, get ready for some serious weight on your wrist... It was a deal-breaker for me.


You'll get used to the weight.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I don't like to wear "heavy" like a Submariner or SeaDweller...but you can make it as heavy as you want at that size in Gold or Platinum!


I think it's only double in weight.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yes sir. Precisely what i like about a full platinum watch. I like the heft. Thinking between an omega and a rolex. And i find the ice blue dial prettier than the white moonphase dials of the omega.
> 
> anyway, will sleep over it this christmas and decide by june next year as supposedly it take six months to order. Hopefully there will be a Filipino day wheel by then as well.


Interesting. I thought the day wheel comes in many languages but not in Tagalog?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Close but no cigar. The correct term is 白虎


You got me


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I need the Australians and such to wake the hell up and entertain us. Let's go 3am...you've had enough Zzzz's.


2am here. What entertainment do you want?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Breakfast
> View attachment 15607234


Nice selection of beverages for breakfast. Healthy too! Barley is good


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They heard it here first!


Copycats


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

UPS Quantum View says a new Hamilton is now on my street.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 2am here. What entertainment do you want?


You are here now...all good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> We should all try to be TRF banned on the same day...just a thought.


What an achievement


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got me


White Tiger? What'd I miss.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I am disgusted by men who shave their arms...and then even more disgusted when they don't upkeep and their f'ing arms have stubble. Gives me the willy nilly's...
> 
> Exhibit A.
> View attachment 15607281
> ...


Pin head?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> UPS Quantum View says a new Hamilton is now on my street.


Congratulations! Looking forward to the unboxing of the watch!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> White Tiger? What'd I miss.


It's a term used in Hong Kong for shaved poosee


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's a term used in Hong Kong for shaved poosee


Sometimes the like button is just not enough.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You'll get used to the weight.


That's what they said.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what they said.


Did not need to see that


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Did not need to see that


Not a lunch time...thats for sure.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> View attachment 15607323


Working hard again I see.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> View attachment 15607323


Sucks to be you...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sucks to be you...


You mean that whole Blue BB58 thing? Yeah poor JMan.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Sometimes the like button is just not enough.


You can give me a triple Like


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what they said.
> 
> View attachment 15607319


Cannot like

Oh yuck


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> View attachment 15607323


Ah.... tranquility is restored... peace in my mind


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah.... tranquility is restored... peace in my mind


If you also do yoga type in yoga on instagram @cute.little.lila to learn some good poses.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> You mean that whole Blue BB58 thing? Yeah poor JMan.


All this joke about Jman and his BB58 but I don't see it for sale?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice behind


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All this joke about Jman and his BB58 but I don't see it for sale?


He is very magnanimous he might have given it away to a homeless person or something...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I really like this 116710ln a lot. Should I buy 3 more?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> He is very magnanimous he might have given it away to a homeless person or something...


Sure he is. He makes Jman specials and sends them out to friends on OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I really like this 116710ln a lot. Should I buy 3 more?


Sure, if it pleases you. Not sure if it's a wise financial move since they're all the same.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure, if it pleases you. Not sure if it's a wise financial move since they're all the same.


40 years from now when my son finds them?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations! Looking forward to the unboxing of the watch!!!


Nothing to see as far as unboxing really. Very non-dramatic. I'll have to play with it for a few days to see if I like it due to its size...TWSS...before I remove the protective plastic. I'm on the bubble but leaning toward the 44mm being okay because it's an aviator AND I really like the countsown bezel. Live pics will come if I keep it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Did not need to see that


I'm with you on that point.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> View attachment 15607323


Gulf side?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> 40 years from now when my son finds them?


Then he can start a thread and our successors can all be suspicious of him.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Nothing to see as far as unboxing really. Very non-dramatic. I'll have to play with it for a few days to see if I like it due to its size...TWSS...before I remove the protective plastic. I'm on the bubble but leaning toward the 44mm being okay because it's an aviator AND I really like the countsown bezel. Live pics will come if I keep it.


Countdown bezel is a great feature. I wish it were more common. As I said before, I love the Hamilton skeleton hands. Their only rivals are Omega.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Then he can start a thread and our successors can all be suspicious of him.


The thread will start like so...

"Found my fathers old watch collection and there's like 4 GMT Master II"

Thread locked. Mod calls out as scammer.

LOL


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Countdown bezel is a great feature. I wish it were more common. As I said before, I love the Hamilton skeleton hands. Their only rivals are Omega.


Breitling makes some countdowns. They also used to make the rider tabs so one could swap the 15 and the 45. The full countdown with all the descending increments identified every 5 or 10 minutes is better though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> White gold is IMHO the ultimate sleeper flex. Most people know what a Rolex is, but won't be able to tell the difference between WG and stainless at a glance.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


For a Rolex in precious metal, IMO WG is the way to go as it's less on the radar than YG or RG and far less likely to draw unwanted attention from the unwashed who perceive it as SS.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

5959HH said:


> For a Rolex in precious metal, IMO WG is the way to go as it's less on the radar than YG or RG and far less likely to draw unwanted attention from the unwashed who perceive it as SS.


Yep, perfectly concise summary of why WG is friggin sweet.

If I ever am blessed enough to some day have copious amounts of disposable income, I will buy a Smurf. It's such an ironic watch. Its the most iconic tool watch of all time but in the most subtle precious metal. Gotta love it.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Nothing to see as far as unboxing really. Very non-dramatic. I'll have to play with it for a few days to see if I like it due to its size...TWSS...before I remove the protective plastic. I'm on the bubble but leaning toward the 44mm being okay because it's an aviator AND I really like the countsown bezel. Live pics will come if I keep it.


You're welcome to send live pictures whether or not you keep it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Agreed that the Smurf is the nicest of all the Rolex divers, may the nicest of all their watches.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> You're welcome to send live pictures whether or not you keep it.


Sure thing, but it's got blu protective plastic. GM dealer, 2/3 off, probably not factory stickers. This is where my QA experience comes into play.










Better pics in due time.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

So weird how things change. I thought the OP41's were just ok. I am really digging a Green Dial one now...so weird.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Sure thing, but it's got blu protective plastic. GM dealer, 2/3 off, probably not factory stickers. This is where my QA experience comes into play.
> 
> View attachment 15607533
> 
> ...


Godfrey.

I would have bought it elsewhere, but couldn't source it at a favorable price so it comes down to this as the first attempt. I'm not sure how long it's been discontinued.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> So weird how things change. I thought the OP41's were just ok. I am really digging a Green Dial one now...so weird.
> View attachment 15607543


Not for me at all, but if I saw one in the case, well, ...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Not for me at all, but if I saw one in the case, well, ...


No doubt I'd buy any every color if I saw them in an AD case....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> I really like this 116710ln a lot. Should I buy 3 more?
> View attachment 15607413


Yep- buy mine ;-)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> So weird how things change. I thought the OP41's were just ok. I am really digging a Green Dial one now...so weird.
> View attachment 15607543


Can we try to compete with TRF and call the yellow the Colonol Mustard? Forgive me if that name has already been applied.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Can we try to compete with TRF and call the yellow the Colonol Mustard? Forgive me if that name has already been applied.


I like it...or at the Canary in a Coal Mine model...too long? LOL


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> If you could


Even worse!

I'd be stuck with it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> So weird how things change. I thought the OP41's were just ok. I am really digging a Green Dial one now...so weird.
> View attachment 15607543


If you stare at an ugly cow long enough, it might look pretty to you as you've gotten used to it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I like it...or at the Canary in a Coal Mine model...too long? LOL
> 
> View attachment 15607557


I think that is Pokémon Pikachu


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you stare at an ugly cow long enough, it might look pretty to you as you've gotten used to it.


Yeah I guess after awhile odd seems normal....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice selection of beverages for breakfast. Healthy too! Barley is good


You know you might have a problem when the hot female bartender can select your beers for you.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> All blues or...


Torquoise, more specifically.
There was some dissent, (me), but I was shouted down...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You know you might have a problem when the hot female bartender can select your beers for you.


Problem or Blessing?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> So weird how things change. I thought the OP41's were just ok. I am really digging a Green Dial one now...so weird.
> View attachment 15607543


Did you see those 3? If so why didn't you buy all 3?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you stare at an ugly cow long enough, it might look pretty to you as you've gotten used to it.


That's a beautiful cow.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Did you see those 3? If so why didn't you buy all 3?


Stolen internet foto.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes or No I should get this Seiko 5?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Well Al you really are doing those straps great. Mine made it today after being shipped to China and back. Thanks a lot! 
Naturally I put it on my jman special to make a true OoO special. I do not own a Panerai but they must be killer on them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Yes or No I should get this Seiko 5?
> View attachment 15607588


Yes


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Well Rolex obviously knew they were producing a "Tiffany" blue dial. Now if they go ahead and produce a batch of Tiffany branded "Tiffany" dials...


I'm not convinced that Rolex did it on purpose. It's a slightly different shade anyway and Tiffany are notoriously precise about "their" colour and litigious to protect it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> I need the Australians and such to wake the hell up and entertain us. Let's go 3am...you've had enough Zzzz's.


Lol.
In the old days, I would have been up.
Now I get up earlier and tire myself out more.
No lasting power...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They heard it here first!


So you started it?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dam jman people keep buying bb58 blues and starting threads... Maybe you should start one and say you just aren't bonding with it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> So you started it?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yup, back in the days of the old OoO.

Been in my sig since then too.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> You know you might have a problem when the hot female bartender can select your beers for you.


Nah, that's normal...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Which Rollie's got the AR coating now? I need to pay attention to that so I don't buy one. AR on my cyclops is just fine/enough.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Which Rollie's got the AR coating now? I need to pay attention to that so I don't buy one. AR on my cyclops is just fine/enough.


Some of the new releases have it on inside like the OP41's.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Cap'n Willard and white (unshaven) legs in December. Hangin out with me dogs while Lagetha is riding the horsey. Fire is slowly coming along


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> So weird how things change. I thought the OP41's were just ok. I am really digging a Green Dial one now...so weird.
> View attachment 15607543


I like the green one a lot, as well!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like the green one a lot, as well!


I'm not much on the green red yellow (the traffic light trio) yet it would be hard to pass one up for the $.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Some of the new releases have it on inside like the OP41's.


DOH! that sucks...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like the green one a lot, as well!


Its weird...none of "us" seem to have bought a OP41 - have "we"?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> We should all try to be TRF banned on the same day...just a thought.


Let's start our own thread.

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who?


Cobia...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> DOH! that sucks...
> 
> View attachment 15607629


Why that's what they should have been doing. The etched crown shows that is done.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Its weird...none of "us" seem to have bought a OP41 - have "we"?


Sappiearina did.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Its weird...none of "us" seem to have bought a OP41 - have "we"?


I'm thinking of one in the new year. Jan/Feb. going to make an appointment with my AD

Definitely a watch I need to see in person and try on


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm thinking of one in the new year. Jan/Feb. going to make an appointment with my AD
> 
> Definitely a watch I need to see in person and try on


Have name in at 6 ADs...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Then he can start a thread and our successors can all be suspicious of him.


And the other forum will offer to have his babies...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I'm not convinced that Rolex did it on purpose. It's a slightly different shade anyway and Tiffany are notoriously precise about "their" colour and litigious to protect it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I hear you, but to my untrained eye they look pretty close. I'm sure my wife would see the difference!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Why that's what they should have been doing. The etched crown shows that is done.


There is something I like about that crisp clear date window with AR and the Rolex glare on the rest. Its part of its charm....

So no more etched crown? is that why they put that silly IMHO crown at six o'clock now?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I hear you, but to my untrained eye they look pretty close. I'm sure my wife would see the difference!


Now if we can find out the PMS of the Rolex we'll be set. I am sure that is a guarded secret tho.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> There is something I like about that crisp clear date window with AR and the Rolex glare on the rest. Its part of its charm....
> 
> So no more etched crown? is that why they put that silly IMHO crown at six o'clock now?


Etched crown still there. If AR on inside I believe there's a circle at bottom of etched crown. So now there's 7 crowns?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yes or No I should get this Seiko 5?
> View attachment 15607588


Yes! That makes a good beater watch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> In the old days, I would have been up.
> Now I get up earlier and tire myself out more.
> Nonladting power...
> ...


You're getting old


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Dam jman people keep buying bb58 blues and starting threads... Maybe you should start one and say you just aren't bonding with it.


His title will be "I bought a BB58 but hate it. What do I do?"


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought from left field...I have been only feeding Sunflower seeds and Peanut Suet in my bird feeder this year.
And now I have the biggest WoodPeckers I have ever seen...and another smaller ones but the big ones are bigger than Blue Jays... Ok back to watches...









Woodpeckers in Georgia - 8 Peach State Beauties - Not Only Birds


Check out these 8 woodpeckers in Georgia. Some are bigger than others and some are more colorful. Included are 6 woodpeckers, one Flicker and a Sapsucker.



notonlybirds.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK I gotta get some mileage out of this


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Thought from left field...I have been only feeding Sunflower seeds and Peanut Suet in my bird feeder this year.
> And now I have the biggest WoodPeckers I have ever seen...and another smaller ones but the big ones are bigger than Blue Jays. Ok back to watches...
> 
> 
> ...


So you are thinking if I rub my... With peanut suet I will have the biggest wood pecker.. Even bigger than Pinocchio. 
Dog close your eyes or maybe..


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Etched crown still there. If AR on inside I believe there's a circle at bottom of etched crown. So now there's 7 crowns?


Sounds excessive....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I have the biggest WoodPeckers I have ever seen...and another smaller ones but the big ones are bigger than Blue Jays. Ok back to watches...


Nice. 

I have also seen some of the biggest cocks around. Must be the feed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Sounds excessive....
> View attachment 15607687


I think... 2 on bracelet, 1 at 12, 1 at 12 on inner ring, 1 between Swiss made, etched one and 1 on crown.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> So you are thinking if I rub my... With peanut suet I will have the biggest wood pecker.. Even bigger than Pinocchio.
> Dog close your eyes or maybe..


Its worth a try!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK I gotta get some mileage out of this
> View attachment 15607683


You can always use it to troll the OP thread or start a new one asking for help to buy your traffic lights


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The thread will start like so...
> 
> "Found my fathers old watch collection and there's like 4 GMT Master II"
> 
> ...


Only if he PM's everyone who responds trying to sell them...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> For a Rolex in precious metal, IMO WG is the way to go as it's less on the radar than YG or RG and far less likely to draw unwanted attention from the unwashed who perceive it as SS.


SS Rolex are still worth $$$$$ and the unwashed still notice the iconic designs.

YG/RG announce it to the world however...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Can we try to compete with TRF and call the yellow the Colonol Mustard? Forgive me if that name has already been applied.


In the AD, with the Bergeon tool...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Even worse!
> 
> I'd be stuck with it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:
Sorry @jmanlay.
You won't be getting any pathetically low offers from me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

All Hail.
I had no idea Rolex name means nothing and "a genie whispered the name in his ear"





__





The man behind the crown - Hans Wilsdorf - Perpetual






www.rolex.org


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You know you might have a problem when the hot female bartender can select your beers for you.


Careful.
She might have slipped you a Mickey.

To get your watch of course...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well Al you really are doing those straps great. Mine made it today after being shipped to China and back. Thanks a lot!
> Naturally I put it on my jman special to make a true OoO special. I do not own a Panerai but they must be killer on them.
> View attachment 15607589
> View attachment 15607590
> ...


Quality all round...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> All Hail.
> I had no idea Rolex name means nothing and "a genie whispered the name in his ear"
> 
> 
> ...


Without him the world would have ceased to exist. Probably chose Rolex because timex taken.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> I am disgusted by men who shave their arms...and then even more disgusted when they don't upkeep and their f'ing arms have stubble. Gives me the willy nilly's...
> 
> Exhibit A.
> View attachment 15607281
> ...


Me too. They are just pretenders.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> All Hail.
> I had no idea Rolex name means nothing and "a genie whispered the name in his ear"
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you discovered that.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Glad you discovered that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Without him the world would have ceased to exist. Probably chose Rolex because timex taken.


Sunday fun fact

Tudor has a longer history in Australia than Rolex has. If I am not wrong, Australia is the first market for Hans Wilsdorf selling his poor man's Rolex.

Edit: added links for references

Tudor in Australia since 1932








TUDOR Watches | History | From 1926 to 1949


From 1926 to 1949:Learn more the vision that inspired the creation of TUDOR watches on the Official TUDOR Website.




www.tudorwatch.com





First Rolex AD in Sydney 1950's








Our History As A Bespoke Jeweller | J Farren-Price Sydney


Since its inception in 1942, J Farren-Price has developed one of Australia's most extensive range of Swiss watches and beautifully crafted luxury jewellery.




jfarrenprice.com.au


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Careful.
> She might have slipped you a Mickey.
> 
> To get your watch of course...
> ...


HELLO....I'm right here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


>


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sunday fun fact
> 
> Tudor has a longer history in Australia than Rolex has. If I am not wrong, Australia is the first market for Hans Wilsdorf selling his poor man's Rolex.


Because Australia full of low life criminals


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Because Australia full of low life criminals


'
When I was a kid I thought..."cool I wanna go there".

New South Wales, a state in southeast *Australia*, was founded by the British as a penal colony in 1788. Over the next 80 years, more than 160,000 convicts were transported to *Australia* from England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales, in lieu of being given the death penalty.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> New South Wales, a state in southeast *Australia*, was founded by the British as a penal colony in 1788. Over the next 80 years, more than 160,000 convicts were transported to *Australia* from England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales, in lieu of being given the death penalty.


Penal that's a word we can all get behind.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Because Australia full of low life criminals


That is true. I am surrounded by low lifes. How this country became so prosperous is anybody's guess.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is true. I am surrounded by low lifes. How this country became so prosperous is anybody's guess.


Criminals do well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> '
> When I was a kid I thought..."cool I wanna go there".
> 
> New South Wales, a state in southeast *Australia*, was founded by the British as a penal colony in 1788. Over the next 80 years, more than 160,000 convicts were transported to *Australia* from England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales, in lieu of being given the death penalty.


It explains for the bad behaviour of Australian tourists because they got all the bad genes in the population here.

Another fun fact for you.

Have you watched the movie "Mutiny on the Bounty?" Was an old movie.

In 1789, the famous (or infamous) mutiny on HMS Bounty over powered William Bligh and some of his followers. They were marooned in the pacific but eventually saved. More than two hundred years later, his descendant Anna Bligh is former state premier of Queensland and the current banking commission chair.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Criminals do well.


No regard for the law


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Penal that's a word we can all get behind.


Umm..

I think there's a message behind that


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Countdown bezel is a great feature. I wish it were more common. As I said before, I love the Hamilton skeleton hands. Their only rivals are Omega.


I don't know why bezel swaps with 1-12, count down, and diver style count up bezels aren't just standard. Other than that bizarre 1-6 bezel they are all essential parts of a tool watch. If I ever made a watch that's what I would do.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It explains for the bad behaviour of Australian tourists because they got all the bad genes in the population here.
> 
> Another fun fact for you.
> 
> ...


Yep knew that


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It explains for the bad behaviour of Australian tourists because they got all the bad genes in the population here.
> 
> Another fun fact for you.
> 
> ...


WOW fun fact! I have seen that and the remake (I think) with Mel Gibson. Good movie from what I recall.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I watched this again last night...such an odd movie. I guess I can watch the Mel in the Bounty again tonight.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No regard for the law


Big difference tween usa and AUS.... AUS settlers got free passage... USA settlers paid.. 
Sorry except for ones forced from Africa just to keep history straight


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Big difference tween usa and AUS.... AUS settlers got free passage... USA settlers paid..
> Sorry except for ones forced from Africa just to keep history straight


That is insult to injury....your being shipped off to the new colonies (America) and you have to pay for the privilege...oh and 50% of you will die trying.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> I watched this again last night...such an odd movie. I guess I can watch the Mel in the Bounty again tonight.


Enjoy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Because Australia full of low life criminals


Nope descendants of low life criminals. Here in the Colonies descendants of rebels. Only calm, steady descendants in Canada.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Nope descendants of low life criminals. Here in the Colonies descendants of rebels. Only calm, steady descendants in Canada.


well my people got here as loyal citizens to the crown... a place called Jamestown you may have heard of it? Quite a story


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Criminals do well.


Criminals even run the government in some countries or about to. Won't say which countries though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just received a strap today from Big Al that I just installed on my JMAN Special. Thanks Al!!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^me too...there's a pattern developing


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> she's the one paying.
> 
> although i said i wouldnt mind her fulfilling her 370Z promise, instead.


Compromise, it's the key to all good relationships. In this case I see no other logical compromise but you forgoing the watch, she forgoing the 370Z and, as a compromise, you guys get a GTR

Bro of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Close but no cigar. The correct term is 白虎


Brazilian?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Well Al you really are doing those straps great. Mine made it today after being shipped to China and back. Thanks a lot!
> Naturally I put it on my jman special to make a true OoO special. I do not own a Panerai but they must be killer on them.
> View attachment 15607589
> View attachment 15607590
> ...


Looks great for all of those involved!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Interesting. I thought the day wheel comes in many languages but not in Tagalog?


yes sir. 26 languages but no Tagalog/Filipino.

maybe because the upper crust of Philippine society speak English and Spanish. Not Tagalog.

and i dont belong to the upper crust. Hence my preference for Filipino.

the 26 are:

Arabic
Basque
Catalan
Chinese
Danish
Dutch
English
Ethiopian
Finnish
French
German
Greek
Hebrew
Indonesian
Italian
Japanese
Latin
Moroccan Arabic
Norwegian
Persian
Polish
Portuguese
Russian
Spanish
Swedish
Turkish


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well Al you really are doing those straps great. Mine made it today after being shipped to China and back. Thanks a lot!
> Naturally I put it on my jman special to make a true OoO special. I do not own a Panerai but they must be killer on them.
> View attachment 15607589
> View attachment 15607590
> ...


Sweet!!! I hope you enjoy it bro. Looks great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sunday fun fact
> 
> Tudor has a longer history in Australia than Rolex has. If I am not wrong, Australia is the first market for Hans Wilsdorf selling his poor man's Rolex.
> 
> ...


Well we were a convict colony so it makes sense to send your garbage over here before bringing in the good stuff

Bro of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> White Tiger? What'd I miss.


the seven mansions of the west sky

key is not to take things literally and the meaning will come to you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's a term used in Hong Kong for shaved poosee


NRA


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yes sir. 26 languages but no Tagalog/Filipino.
> 
> maybe because the upper crust of Philippine society speak English and Spanish. Not Tagalog.
> 
> ...


I wonder how many people in the world still speak Latin except the few in the Vatican???

But that language list is discriminatory because they have Ethiopian, then what about Malawi or Zulu? Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yep knew that


I didn't

Bro of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yep, perfectly concise summary of why WG is friggin sweet.
> 
> If I ever am blessed enough to some day have copious amounts of disposable income, I will buy a Smurf. It's such an ironic watch. Its the most iconic tool watch of all time but in the most subtle precious metal. Gotta love it.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


that's what i love about my rolex trio. So under the radar. Even the boss thinks they are SS.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Just received a strap today from Big Al that I just installed on my JMAN Special. Thanks Al!!!!


Nice!

Bro of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Just received a strap today from Big Al that I just installed on my JMAN Special. Thanks Al!!!!


Awesome!! They both made it. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well we were a convict colony so it makes sense to send your garbage over here before bringing in the good stuff
> 
> Bro of OoO


Problem is the DNA of the population is filled with garbage. Explains for the high incidences of anti social behaviour on weekends.

I think England should take back all their garbage. I think they never heard of the term "take it with you and dispose of properly"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I didn't
> 
> Bro of OoO


Reminds me I mentioned to Mrs BT the other night how sad it is to stuff all the mess in my brain and in at instant all gone


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> So weird how things change. I thought the OP41's were just ok. I am really digging a Green Dial one now...so weird.
> View attachment 15607543


my wife likes pink and purple. But she wants blingy. So going DJs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

and no it got me no sack time


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> that's what i love about my rolex trio. So under the radar. Even the boss thinks they are SS.
> View attachment 15607911


Dare we even say it? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I didn't
> 
> Bro of OoO


They used to have the replica of the Bounty moored on the Darling Harbour. Magnificent tall ship.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> that's what i love about my rolex trio. So under the radar. Even the boss thinks they are SS.
> View attachment 15607911


Are they?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Awesome!! They both made it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


yes and it fit great...had something illegible stamped on the envelope though


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> my wife likes pink and purple. But she wants blingy. So doing BJs.


Wow! Lucky you!!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> 40 years from now when my son finds them?


Then you'll need to buy a barn too...just saying.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! Lucky you!!!


.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wonder how many people in the world still speak Latin except the few in the Vatican???
> 
> But that language list is discriminatory because they have Ethiopian, then what about Malawi or Zulu? Tsk, tsk, tsk.


I suppose language choices a function of demand.

so maybe priests like daydates? Since Latin still required for priesthood right?

and there's demand in Ethiopia and Morocco.

and in all of Scandinavia except Iceland.

was surprised Indonesian made the list but not Malaysia or Thailand. Or the Philippines for that matter.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Nah, that's normal...


Also normal for her to take you home afterwards...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yes and it fit great...had something illegible stamped on the envelope though


Dunno man. Those took forever. Guess the greeting card idea wasn't a great one. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> .


I take it you saw the cleverly disguised joke??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I'm not convinced that Rolex did it on purpose. It's a slightly different shade anyway and Tiffany are notoriously precise about "their" colour and litigious to protect it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


i agree. Pantones might be different. or ought to be if Rolex knows any better.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> In the old days, I would have been up.
> Now I get up earlier and tire myself out more.
> No lasting power...
> ...


TWSS


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're getting old


And not gracefully either...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I suppose language choices a function of demand.
> 
> so maybe priests like daydates? Since Latin still required for priesthood right?
> 
> ...


Guess so


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno man. Those took forever. Guess the greeting card idea wasn't a great one. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I liked it but I'm guessing it was quarantined somewhere on it's journey


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Penal that's a word we can all get behind.


can also be on top


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Because Australia full of low life criminals


So I see we've met...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Penal that's a word we can all get behind.


Better than getting in front of...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> can also be on top


I read panal


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So I see we've met...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You came willingly unlike the boat people from 1788.

Darn it. The aborigines should have turned back the boats!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Breakfast
> View attachment 15607234


For brothers separated by continents we have A VERY different definition of breakfast


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Just received a strap today from Big Al that I just installed on my JMAN Special. Thanks Al!!!!


Classy...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> For brothers separated by continents we have A VERY different definition of breakfast


Think about what time it was there for you...i was just doing breakfast for you


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are they?


yes they are


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well we were a convict colony so it makes sense to send your garbage over here before bringing in the good stuff
> 
> Bro of OoO


Thank you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Today's projects consisted of making a shelf a guitar holder also. This one was tougher that I assumed it would be.








Also finished up the Apple Watch strap.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You came willingly unlike the boat people from 1788.
> 
> Darn it. The aborigines should have turned back the boats!


I always come willingly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Think about what time it was there for you...i was just doing breakfast for you


Actually I'm doing Chinese tea here, it helps cleanse the palette after a whole week of coffee.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I'm doing Chinese tea here, it helps cleanse the palette after a whole week of coffee.


Hot tea works well for me too


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Think about what time it was there for you...i was just doing breakfast for you


Actually I'm doing Chinese tea here, helps to cleanse the palette after an entire week of coffee.









Ha, a DP...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yes they are


No wonder the missus was fooled.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I'm doing Chinese tea here, it helps cleanse the palette after a whole week of coffee.


No Yum Cha? The meals I enjoyed most in Hong Kong was dim sum but my memory of all that is pre- 1997.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I always come willingly...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


sometimes i come early, sometimes late, sometimes just in time

a few times i am forced to come, most of the time i come on my own volition


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Just received a strap today from Big Al that I just installed on my JMAN Special. Thanks Al!!!!


Looks great. I'm excited to get my Jman special. Jman's got my Hamilton 921, just waiting on the case, dial and hands to arrive from Germany.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No Yum Cha? The meals I enjoyed most in Hong Kong was dim sum but my memory of all that is pre- 1997.


Still early 

Haven't done breakfast for over a decade.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Hot tea woks well for me too


If you enjoy tea you owe it to yourself to try this.









Silver Needle (Baihao Yinzhen) — Silver Needle Tea Co., Pure Tea, Single Estate Tea, White Tea, Green Tea, Oolong Tea, Black Tea.


The namesake of our company, Silver Needle was once reserved for emperor and dignitaries of the court and worth its weight in gold. A rare and highly prized tea today, it’s harvest once a year in the spring season and only the bud of each tea tree is plucked and it must be done by hand t




silverneedleteaco.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I take it you saw the cleverly disguised joke??


Dude that's not much of a disguise


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Heading out to lunch with some old school buddies I haven't seen for a while.

Haven't worn any watch other than a Casio for a while either so thought I'd wind this one up and see if it still runs.

I'm taking a gift, and planning to open it, so may be (hopefully) back late...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Today's projects consisted of making a shelf a guitar holder also. This one was tougher that I assumed it would be.
> View attachment 15607923
> 
> Also finished up the Apple Watch strap.
> View attachment 15607924


Love your craftsmanship Al.

You are seriously good with your hands.

Art is your calling and you should go after it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Hot tea woks well for me too


Was that a deliberate "dad" joke?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> sometimes i come early, sometimes late, sometimes just in time
> 
> a few times i am *forced *to come, most of the time i come on my own volition


Assisted, yes. 
Don't think I've ever been forced however. Not even sure how that could work without my willing support...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Assisted, yes.
> Don't think I've ever been forced however. Not even sure how that could work without my willing support...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


you've never seen milking machines?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Dude that's not much of a disguise


He still hasn't spotted it yet?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> you've never seen milking machines?


gf

or movie Cowboy Way?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Awesome!! They both made it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Strap did make it. Thanks so much!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Classy...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Big Al is definitely the Strapmaster of OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Looks great. I'm excited to get my Jman special. Jman's got my Hamilton 921, just waiting on the case, dial and hands to arrive from Germany.


Did you request a polished or brushed case?


----------



## Topper203 (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m still trying to fully comprehend the topic we are supposed to discuss here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Topper203 said:


> I'm still trying to fully comprehend the topic we are supposed to discuss here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wassup?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Did you request a polished or brushed case?


Well, I was going to go with a brushed case, but between the time I started working with Jman on it and the time we were ready to order, Tourby sold out of the brushed cases and are claiming that they will not be making any more. So I am getting a polished case. I'm good with it though. It wasn't like it was brushed or nothing for me. I like them both. If anything, it will actually make it a bit more visually different from my other pilot dial, as my Mark XV has a brushed case. And since,as I'm sure you know, the movement is not very shock resistant, maybe the polished case will subconsciously remind to be more gentle with it!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> you've never seen milking machines?


Seen?
Yes.

Used?
No.

Still think I'd struggle as an unwilling participant...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> or movie Cowboy Way?


Giving the topic of this conversation, not sure that it's a movie I'd *want* to see...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Topper203 said:


> I'm still trying to fully comprehend the topic we are supposed to discuss here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple really.
What's your Opinion On Omega?
Then,

What's your Opinion on everything else...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Topper203 said:


> I'm still trying to fully comprehend the topic we are supposed to discuss here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's kind of like this:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Seen?
> Yes.
> 
> Used?
> ...


there's a reason God designed men's brains to disconnect when well you know


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Assisted, yes.
> Don't think I've ever been forced however. Not even sure how that could work without my willing support...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


i stand corrected.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Giving the topic of this conversation, not sure that it's a movie I'd *want* to see...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


well the concept simple...tie someone to fence pull down their pants and turn a hungry calf loose


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Love your craftsmanship Al.
> 
> You are seriously good with your hands.
> 
> ...


Grew up in the country. Not anywhere close to any store or market. Just a lumber yard. Grandfather was a carpenter. He would build or repair everything. Guess a bunch of that rubbed off on me. I would prefer to build it myself if I am capable. It's probably a mental issue. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He still hasn't spotted it yet?


Too busy getting DJs


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Topper203 said:


> I'm still trying to fully comprehend the topic we are supposed to discuss here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Topper203 said:


> I'm still trying to fully comprehend the topic we are supposed to discuss here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must first go back and read all 45,000+ posts in detail, after which time @Betterthere will administer an extension examination to determine your level of comprehension. If you pass his examination (inquisition) you should then be fully cognizant of the meaning of this thread and the content of discussion.


----------



## Topper203 (Aug 13, 2020)

5959HH said:


> You must first go back and read all 45,000+ posts in detail, after which time @Betterthere will administer an extension examination to determine your level of comprehension. If you pass his examination (inquisition) you should then be fully cognizant of the meaning of this thread and the content of discussion.


I think I'm kinda maybe possibly beginning to understand a little 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Topper203 said:


> I think I'm kinda maybe possibly beginning to understand a little
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


in the interim post your pictures of your Omegas


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Big Al is definitely the Strapmaster.


FIFY


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Nope descendants of low life criminals. Here in the Colonies descendants of rebels. Only calm, steady descendants in Canada.


One of Canada's greatest exports: Rachel McAdams.

Mrs. BSF picked _"Morning Glory"_ (Rachel, Harrison Ford and Diane Keaton) for our date night. OK movie but she was too cute to live and adorable beyond words! OMG...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i stand corrected.


godfrey

am basically the guy who never says no

but there are times (quite a few) when you feel tired or feel just like doing nothing or feel just like watching TV. But since you never say no, you have to come. Ergo, kinda forced. Still good.

as they say, no such thing as bad publicity. Still good publicity.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He still hasn't spotted it yet?


i have. Waiting for others to spot it also.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One of Canada's greatest exports: Rachel McAdams.
> 
> Mrs. BSF picked _"Morning Glory"_ (Rachel, Harrison Ford and Diane Keaton) for our date night. OK movie but she was too cute to live and adorable beyond words! OMG...
> 
> View attachment 15608052


Have you ever seen The Time Traveler's Wife? I liked it a lot more than I thought I would and she was obviously adorable in it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i *stand* corrected.


Glad you are standing. (Not bent over)...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> there's a reason God designed men's brains to disconnect when well you know


I'm usually fully conscious...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> well the concept simple...tie someone to fence pull down their pants and turn a hungry calf loose


Can't like.

Ewwwew...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No Yum Cha? The meals I enjoyed most in Hong Kong was dim sum but my memory of all that is pre- 1997.


If Yum Cha has disappeared in post-1999 HK, time to man the parapets and cue up La Marseillaise!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They used to have the replica of the Bounty moored on the Darling Harbour. Magnificent tall ship.


Yeah I went on it as a kid

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Can't like.
> 
> Ewwwew...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


reminded of this joke:

Three cowboys were on their way home after herding a group of cattle to a ranch. On the way, they came across a cow with it's head stuck in a fence. one man said, "Man, I'm gonna get some of this."

He began to screw the cow. He asked if another man wanted to get some, and one of them said yes and he started screwing it.

After he got done, he asked the last man if he wanted some. the last man said sure and stuck his own head in the fence.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If Yum Cha has disappeared in post-1999 HK, time to man the parapets and cue up La Marseillaise!


I think Yum Cha will survive the end of days...come covid and whatnot


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> reminded of this joke:
> 
> Three cowboys were on their way home after herding a group of cattle to a ranch. On the way, they came across a cow with it's head stuck in a fence. one man said, "Man, I'm gonna get some of this."
> 
> ...


"Is it in yet?"*

*If only cows talked


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of adorable...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, the Hamilton checks out fine. It wasn't my first purchase from this store, but it was the first time factory stickers were already removed. Oh well, I'm not opposed to a little work in the verification process to save a significant percentage...on certain brands that is.

It's sized and I'll try for decent pics tomorrow. What I've already done today has given my injured right arm and hand a significant workout.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> OK I gotta get some mileage out of this
> View attachment 15607683


You would know when a watch guy reached the intersection, because he'd linger ogling the lights when it was time to move on.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Let's start our own thread.
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 Okay. There needs to be a laugh till I peed my pants emoji. Figuratively, not literally that is.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Now if we can find out the PMS of the Rolex we'll be set. I am sure that is a guarded secret tho.
> View attachment 15607674
> 
> 
> View attachment 15607680


You can certainly get a Pantone chart and do it manually.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Big difference tween usa and AUS.... AUS settlers got free passage... USA settlers paid..
> Sorry except for ones forced from Africa just to keep history straight


One of my great-grandfathers was kidnapped by a press gang in the Mediterranean when he was 13 and jumped ship in New York harbor five years later.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> One of my great-grandfathers was kidnapped by a press gang in the Mediterranean when he was 13 and jumped ship in New York harbor five years later.


bet you hold him in high esteem


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They used to have the replica of the Bounty moored on the Darling Harbour. Magnificent tall ship.


I saw the one used in the original movie when it was moored in Maine. Unfortunately lost at sea in Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> well the concept simple...tie someone to fence pull down their pants and turn a hungry calf loose


The Cowboy Way sounds good


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Too busy getting DJs


Hahahaha...

I think he totally missed it already! 

Wasted prank. Never mind, I will wait for another opportunity.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You must first go back and read all 45,000+ posts in detail, after which time @Betterthere will administer an extension examination to determine your level of comprehension. If you pass his examination (inquisition) you should then be fully cognizant of the meaning of this thread and the content of discussion.


Don't forget all 100,000+ posts in part I....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i have. Waiting for others to spot it also.


Hahahaha. I thought you missed it!!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> reminded of this joke:
> 
> Three cowboys were on their way home after herding a group of cattle to a ranch. On the way, they came across a cow with it's head stuck in a fence. one man said, "Man, I'm gonna get some of this."
> 
> ...


LOL. Better check if this is Brokeback Mountain


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I saw the one used in the original movie when it was moored in Maine. Unfortunately lost at sea in Hurricane Sandy.


Yes, and the had to build another one. This one survived and it's now in Hong Kong. I read up on their Wikipedia page and it was sold to a businessman in Hong Kong.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> bet you hold him in high esteem


He picked a good spot for sure. He didn't have a whole lot of success after that. He apparently became a logger and then a farmer. He had a huge bunch of kids and died broke just as the oldest reached working age. I knew my great-grandmother, but she was demented for her last 20 years and not really able to communicate.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahahaha. I thought you missed it!!!!


when you first posted i thought i was the one who mis-typed.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Better check if this is Brokeback Mountain


somebody's back might have gotten broken


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> when you first posted i thought i was the one who mis-typed.


I am normally the one who will pull a prank like that. 

Hope that you're having a great Sunday! It's pretty hot over here now.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I saw the one used in the original movie when it was moored in Maine. Unfortunately lost at sea in Hurricane Sandy.


Whether it's loss of life or just a vessel, as a former sailor it always pains me to hear of tragedy at sea.😔


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahahaha...
> 
> I think he totally missed it already!
> 
> Wasted prank. Never mind, I will wait for another opportunity.


i got it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Better check if this is Brokeback Mountain


2nd time here for that joke...remember Big Al's first version?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am normally the one who will pull a prank like that.
> 
> Hope that you're having a great Sunday! It's pretty hot over here now.


Hot here as well but that's normal.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I always come willingly...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah but how's your timing?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@BigSeikoFan so did you make a decision?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah but how's your timing?


i have no regrets


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan so did you make a decision?


Yeah, I decided I want this.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Assisted, yes.
> Don't think I've ever been forced however. Not even sure how that could work without my willing support...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Forced as in you're trying not to and she doesn't stop when you tell her too, and well......you know, right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I decided I want this.
> 
> View attachment 15608181


saw pics of jeep99dad's made me think of your decision


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> saw pics of jeep99dad's made me think of your decision


Link?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Link?











What Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today?







www.watchuseek.com





if I hadn't sworn off dive watches....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> What Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting closer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Getting closer.


he had more posts from when he got it a while back....must be nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15608165


I got a feeling that you will unveil all your watches over time. We will get Pong'd 

Not that I am complaining


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> What Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? You're after a Sub LV?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Huh? You're after a Sub LV?


nope gave up dive watches,,,, don't need a rotating bezel


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> nope gave up dive watches,,,, don't need a rotating bezel


Sorry, then I misunderstood your post with respect to Jeep Dad. I thought you were considering it. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry, then I misunderstood your post with respect to Jeep Dad. I thought you were considering it. LOL


BSF is...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> BSF is...


Ah! I missed that part.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah! I missed that part.


remember trading that AP thing?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> remember trading that AP thing?


Oh... yeahhhh.... short memory that I have. 😁


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> somebody's back might have gotten broken


Probably from bending backwards too much...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Cowboy Way sounds good


You're worrying me Sir Dog...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah but how's your timing?


Well synchronised...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Forced as in you're trying not to and she doesn't stop when you tell her too, and well......you know, right?


Ok.
Now I understand...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You're worrying me Sir Dog...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


About what? This story about getting one's head stuck in the cattle fence?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Well synchronised...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


this is always the best. Though a few times it's a multiple arrival for them.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> View attachment 15607323


Gonna miss my usual January, blue-ball swim, playoff weekend this year.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> So weird how things change. I thought the OP41's were just ok. I am really digging a Green Dial one now...so weird.
> View attachment 15607543


Thinking the green would make for a nice golfing watch. Problem is I haven't golfed since my teens.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You know you might have a problem when the hot female bartender can select your beers for you.


I had a similar thought when I went to an Irish pub with one of my colleagues, and the bartender knew his name. My fist thought was, "Does my friend have a problem?" But then I remembered that he's from OZ and all the pub owners in town probably know his name 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15608515


will cowboys not lose today?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> will cowboys not lose today?


They better lose!

OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> They better lose!
> 
> OoO Baby!


Mav, is that you??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> They better lose!
> 
> OoO Baby!


niners fan?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> will cowboys not lose today?


I'm ok if they lose; I want a higher draft pick. It's ok if they win too but only if you don't look at the big picture.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Presented without comment.

The Ethics of Continuing Placebo in SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine Trials


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just for you, B5.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She should have stayed a brunette...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> niners fan?


Giants

OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> Giants
> 
> OoO Baby!


You have my condolences but Joe Judge seems like a good hire.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Pongster said:


> will cowboys not lose today?





The Thomas J said:


> Giants
> 
> OoO Baby!


The fact that either of your teams could win the division with less than 8 wins is truly an incredible feat.

Its okay though, at least you don't have to watch the Patriots aka Navy offense from 1956 run the split veer against Miami today. I love Cam as a person but that offense is the most boring offense in the entire NFL by a long shot.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can anyone read lips?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The fact that either of your teams could win the division with less than 8 wins is truly an incredible feat.
> 
> Its okay though, at least you don't have to watch the Patriots aka Navy offense from 1956 run the split veer against Miami today. I love Cam as a person but that offense is the most boring offense in the entire NFL by a long shot.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


It's wild. In the past 2 weeks everyone of those NFC East teams could have put that division away. I had every confidence that the Giants would lose their game to the Cardinals.

OoO Baby!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> It's wild. In the past 2 weeks everyone of those NFC East teams could have put that division away. I had every confidence that the Giants would lose their game to the Cardinals.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Its like none of those teams want to be in the playoffs  I think Washington will end up winning the division on the last week of the season. They have a LEGIT defense. Like scary good. Chase Young is a nightmare.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Its like none of those teams want to be in the playoffs  I think Washington will end up winning the division on the last week of the season. They have a LEGIT defense. Like scary good. Chase Young is a nightmare.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


The Giants defense is becoming scary good. The Giants also have the tie breaker over Washington. The season could come down to week 17 Giants/ Cowboys game. WINNER TAKE ALL!

OoO Baby!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> The Giants defense is becoming scary good. The Giants also have the tie breaker over Washington. The season could come down to week 17 Giants/ Cowboys game. WINNER TAKE ALL!
> 
> OoO Baby!


Good luck to your GMen  Looks like McCoy is getting the start today. Should be a good game.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> Giants
> 
> OoO Baby!


the enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> The Giants defense is becoming scary good. The Giants also have the tie breaker over Washington. The season could come down to week 17 Giants/ Cowboys game. WINNER TAKE ALL!
> 
> OoO Baby!


In that case, you have no worries. In the last few years, every time the Boys have played in the final game of the season where the winner would win the division, the Boys have lost. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In that case, you have no worries. In the last few years, every time the Boys have played in the final game of the season where the winner would win the division, the Boys have lost. Every. Single. Time.


Don't jinx it by speaking it.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> He's like the barroom piano player that can literally play any song you shout out.


"Know it?? I wrote it!!"

(name the joke)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Interesting. I thought the day wheel comes in many languages but not in Tagalog?


I'd like to think that they'd do any language for you when you're paying fifty grand.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can anyone read lips?
> 
> View attachment 15608595


I can, but I can't see her lips!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> All Hail.
> I had no idea Rolex name means nothing and "a genie whispered the name in his ear"
> 
> 
> ...


It's all bamboozlin' anyways.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> yes sir. 26 languages but no Tagalog/Filipino.
> 
> maybe because the upper crust of Philippine society speak English and Spanish. Not Tagalog.
> 
> ...


What? And no Korean, either...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Problem is the DNA of the population is filled with garbage. Explains for the high incidences of anti social behaviour on weekends.
> 
> I think England should take back all their garbage. *I think they never heard of the term "take it with you and dispose of properly"*


Seen on Reddit filed under "Cardiff After Dark":


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can anyone read lips?
> 
> View attachment 15608595


"I love Omega more than Rolex" ....

Oh, so sorry BSF that the fandom had to end that way


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> "Know it?? I wrote it!!"
> 
> (name the joke)


Didn't know it, had to look it up.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15608791


Nice box 
#tooeasy


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

This guy always cracks me up. At around 6:00 he mentions a couple of recent topics here on OoO.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15608791


Unidirectional or bidirectional bezel? Is it indexed or just friction?

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Giants
> 
> OoO Baby!


My son is a Giants fan. I get soo much pleasure asking him how's it going. Last year brought so much joy 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can anyone read lips?
> 
> View attachment 15608595


Looks like she's saying, where's BSF 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Unidirectional or bidirectional bezel? Is it indexed or just friction?
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Bi-directional. Clicks every 5 minutes and smooth friction in-between; it can be stopped at any minute location.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan so did you make a decision?


Wondering same thing???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Getting closer.


#neverreadahead. I know what I'd do same circumstances as yours. Hoping you don't disappoint me (us).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I got a feeling that you will unveil all your watches over time. We will get Pong'd
> 
> Not that I am complaining


We've already been Pong'd. Big time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> nope gave up dive watches,,,, don't need a rotating bezel


You might not need a rotating bezel to time steaks now but the time will come sooner than later when you do. Trust me on this and source yourself a 124060 SubC at MSRP first opportunity. You can thank me later.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> will cowboys not lose today?


Hopefully they lose. Need a decent draft year. Nothing gained but a bit of self respect mostly gone anyhow.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm ok if they lose; I want a higher draft pick. It's ok if they win too but only if you don't look at the big picture.


#nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> We've already been Pong'd. Big time.


Multiple times


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She should have stayed a brunette...
> 
> View attachment 15608579


Lips uglier than Mick Jagger's.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> It's wild. In the past 2 weeks everyone of those NFC East teams could have put that division away. I had every confidence that the Giants would lose their game to the Cardinals.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Embarrassing to be the team that backs into a NFC East championship.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> The Giants defense is becoming scary good. The Giants also have the tie breaker over Washington. The season could come down to week 17 Giants/ Cowboys game. WINNER TAKE ALL!
> 
> OoO Baby!


I'm pulling for the Cowboys to lose all remaining games. Last week was a fluke. Those guys are really bad.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I can, but I can't see her lips!


#nra


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> My son is a Giants fan. I get soo much pleasure asking him how's it going. Last year brought so much joy
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


My Father was a Yankees fan. I'm a Mets fan. He took glee in doing the same thing 2 me.

OoO Baby!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> This guy always cracks me up. At around 6:00 he mentions a couple of recent topics here on OoO.


Second video I've seen by this guy. His tongue in cheek humor is the best!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I'm pulling for the Cowboys to lose all remaining games. Last week was a fluke. Those guys are really bad.


It's a pretty good game. The nines just tied it.q

OoO Baby!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Lips uglier than Mick Jagger's.


I thought the same but my mamma taught me to keep my mouth shut 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I got a feeling that you will unveil all your watches over time. We will get Pong'd
> 
> Not that I am complaining





5959HH said:


> We've already been Pong'd. Big time.





Betterthere said:


> Multiple times


Would that mean we have been..... ping ponged????

Sorry if that joke doesn't cross cultural lines, here is a visual


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

This is such a cool leather. Doesn't really go with the watch but next time I'm wearing bright blue, this is the strap. Lol


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> This is such a cool leather. Doesn't really go with the watch but next time I'm wearing bright blue, this is the strap. Lol
> View attachment 15609123
> View attachment 15609124
> View attachment 15609125


Wonder how it would look on this :


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Wonder how it would look on this :


I love that watch. Might be my favorite Panerai.

This one hopefully is my next one. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I love that watch. Might be my favorite Panerai.
> 
> This one hopefully is my next one.
> 
> ...


If I were buying a Luminor I think I would want one with 30 bar (300m) water resistance and screw bars. I think the one you just showed is the 1085 that is only 10 bars. Even the white dial Luminor that you like, I think the 775 is only 10 bars. Main reason I would go with either a 914, 915 or 795 that are all 30 bars. All have black dials but are otherwise radically different from your 572. Just my very own personal bias.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> This is such a cool leather. Doesn't really go with the watch but next time I'm wearing bright blue, this is the strap. Lol
> View attachment 15609123
> View attachment 15609124
> View attachment 15609125


Magnificent looking strap!!!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Turnovers will kill you.

OoO Baby!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

My neighbor is loudly playing some sort of mish-mash rap version of The Partrige Family's, I Think I Love You with F-bombs. Very annoying. Very wierd.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Off to visit some family (socially distanced) this afternoon










Speedy Sunday!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> My neighbor is loudly playing some sort of mish-mash rap version of The Partrige Family's, I Think I Love You with F-bombs. Very annoying. Very wierd.


it's saying "time to move"


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> it's saying "time to move"


You know, that thought has come up more than once today.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> You know, that thought has come up more than once today.


GF

Seriously though, a relocation to a different state has been on my mind for a bit now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> GF
> 
> Seriously though, a relocation to a different state has been on my mind for a bit now.


Don't remember where you are but 2020 has started great migrations and 2021 will only increase it. IMHO

Pa?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15608165


Nice watch!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I decided I want this.
> 
> View attachment 15608181


Me Too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She should have stayed a brunette...
> 
> View attachment 15608579


Definitely better as a brunette


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Definitely better as a brunette


probably is


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can anyone read lips?
> 
> View attachment 15608595


I can; she is saying "The only thing I want for Christmas is BSF"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> This is such a cool leather. Doesn't really go with the watch but next time I'm wearing bright blue, this is the strap. Lol
> View attachment 15609123
> View attachment 15609124
> View attachment 15609125


I reckon yellow or brown stitching would make that work much better with that watch. Something to compliment the dial


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Don't remember where you are but 2020 has started great migrations and 2021 will only increase it. IMHO
> 
> Pa?


Don't encourage .... ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Still going strong 21 years later....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Don't encourage .... ;-)


True don't come here....we all have cooties


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Cooking heritage standing rib pork roast with creamy calvados apple sauce....let’s see if I can feck this up.....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

So we had to change our christmas plans over the weekend. Plan was to surprise GF's family on Christmas day (they live in South Australia) but with the outbreak in Sydney there's been change to the state border restrictions. This means we've had to change it to staying here and being with my family. 

It's disappointing but thankfully it was all very easy to cancel as we were going to drive there. oh well


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Still going strong 21 years later....
> View attachment 15609292


Wear in good health ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Cooking heritage standing rib pork roast with creamy calvados apple sauce....let's see if I can feck this up.....


Yum


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> Turnovers will kill you.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Cowboys actually won. Wondering went wrong?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Still going strong 21 years later....
> View attachment 15609292


I owned a Super Ocean many, many years ago that I recall paying in the $1000 range and selling for slightly less. Decent watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I owned a Super Ocean many, many years ago that I recall paying in the $1000 range and selling for slightly less. Decent watch.


Don't get too excited pls


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd like to think that they'd do any language for you when you're paying fifty grand.


You would have thought so.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> What? And no Korean, either...


What an insult! There's Japanese.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

for educational purposes only








TAG Heuer Aquaracer x Bamford Calibre 5 Automatic Men 43 mm - WAY208F.BF0638


TAG Heuer Aquaracer x Bamford WAY208F.BF0638 Calibre 5 Automatic Homme 43 mm. Discover more on the TAG Heuer official website.




www.tagheuer.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Seen on Reddit filed under "Cardiff After Dark":
> View attachment 15608673


LOL. Yup, that's what it looks like after a major event here. I remember some news a few years back about the Japanese team cleaning up their change room after exiting the World Cup.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15608791


Yay! It's made it to the watch box


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> for educational purposes only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually a good looking watch, and color me surprised since it says "Bamford" on the dial.

I wonder if it has a plastic movement holder like the rest of the Aquaracer lineup 

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> We've already been Pong'd. Big time.


I am waiting for the Big Pong


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am waiting for the Big Pong


PSTD again?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That's actually a good looking watch, and color me surprised since it says "Bamford" on the dial.
> 
> I wonder if it *had* a plastic movement holder like the rest of the Aquaracer lineup
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Has....it's available now only $3900 USD


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Don't remember where you are but 2020 has started great migrations and 2021 will only increase it. IMHO
> 
> Pa?


Yes, Pa.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> PSTD again?


Is that Pong's Stash Traumatic Disorder. The trauma one experiences when they realize one man owns virtually every watch you wish you could own?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Yes, Pa.


New Years Resolution is kinda obvious. NV


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Is that Pong's Stash Traumatic Disorder. The trauma one experiences when they realize one man owns virtually every watch you wish you could own?


No it's Dog standing at the urinal seeing the Big Dong beside him.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So we had to change our christmas plans over the weekend. Plan was to surprise GF's family on Christmas day (they live in South Australia) but with the outbreak in Sydney there's been change to the state border restrictions. This means we've had to change it to staying here and being with my family.
> 
> It's disappointing but thankfully it was all very easy to cancel as we were going to drive there. oh well


Look on the bright side. At least you got all the time with the girlfriend


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Cowboys actually won. Wondering went wrong?


Yay!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yay!


That went right.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> for educational purposes only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bamford is branching out and doing a lot of collaborations with brands.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> PSTD again?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> No it's Dog standing at the urinal seeing the Big Dong beside him.


One the size of an Anaconda.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> New Years Resolution is kinda obvious. NV


Already lived there once. Don't know if I'd go back or not.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Already lived there once. Don't know if I'd go back or not.


AZ


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> True don't come here....we all have cooties


1. Doubtful. NC was a nice place to visit on weekends when I lived in Va Beach, but I'm not likely to live there.

2. Twss


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> 1. Doubtful. NC was a nice place to visit on weekends when I lived in Va Beach, but I'm not like to live there.
> 
> 2. Twss


whew... now let's work on where....not a big city #1


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> AZ


Possible, but I'd probably have to consider Tx and Nm as well. Az has good proximity to Ca and Nv going for it though.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Off to visit some family (socially distanced) this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me guess your family are Rolex enthusiasts so wearing an Omega is like garlic to a vampire 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Is that Pong's Stash Traumatic Disorder. The trauma one experiences when they realize one man owns virtually every watch you wish you could own?


I wanna see a pic of him rolling on a bed of watches, like Demi Moore with money in Indecent Proposal


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bamford is branching out and doing a lot of collaborations with brands.


It beats getting sued. Maybe less revenue, but also lower legal costs.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> AZ


Maybe next year. Year after at the latest.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I wanna see a pic of him rolling on a bed of watches, like Demi Moore with money in Indecent Proposal


As long as it's not one of our wives rolling around on a bed of his watches


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> whew... now let's work on where....not a big city #1


22nd & Baltic in the late 80's


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> As long as it's not one of our wives rolling around on a bed of his watches


If she gets to bring a few home.... I'll allow it


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

It may not have gone into space but it cooks a mean steak!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I can't believe the Jets are about to beat the Rams. They're going to lose the Trevor Lawrence sweepstakes. 

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Let me guess your family are Rolex enthusiasts so wearing an Omega is like garlic to a vampire
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Haha actually, no. Just went to visit my aunt. She's not a watch person at all. Just felt like throwing on the Racing today!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I can't believe the Jets are about to beat the Rams. They're going to lose the Trevor Lawrence sweepstakes.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Eagles trying their hardest to lose.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Already lived there once. Don't know if I'd go back or not.


Maryville TN


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Eagles trying their hardest to lose.


DHop is a freak. That catch was just pure filth.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Possible, but I'd probably have to consider Tx and Nm as well. Az has good proximity to Ca and Nv going for it though.


I like Lubbock TX although chilly there during the winter. Houston and DFW too big and too much traffic. In fact I hate that entire 1-35 corridor from San Antonio to the Oklahoma border, especially through Austin.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> DHop is a freak. That catch was just pure filth.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Yeah, but that missed extra point was just


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Cowboys actually won. Wondering went wrong?


Jets won too! Bet their fans are not happy...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jets won too! Bet their fans are not happy...


This is a hot take, but I think Lawrence is a little bit overrated. Jets will still have a chance to take Zach Wilson from BYU at #2. He's gonna be pretty good too...

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> If she gets to bring a few home.... I'll allow it


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> 1. Doubtful. NC was a nice place to visit on weekends when I lived in Va Beach, but I'm not likely to live there.
> 
> 2. Twss


That's what I thougt. Got midwested from va beach to NC, like it here but miss beach


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Victory Strut.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Turned out good but not fantastic...,


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> It may not have gone into space but it cooks a mean steak!


Egg or kamado joe?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> I like Lubbock TX although chilly there during the winter. Houston and DFW too big and too much traffic. In fact I hate that entire 1-35 corridor from San Antonio to the Oklahoma border, especially through Austin.


#Godfrey: Harlingen TX would be a very decent place to live and only a 30-40 minutes drive to South Padre Island.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Maryville TN


Interestimg thought.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I like Lubbock TX although chilly there during the winter. Houston and DFW too big and too much traffic. In fact I hate that entire 1-35 corridor from San Antonio to the Oklahoma border, especially through Austin.


You know, I went to Round Rock back in 1979. Man, how that town has changed!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If you got tons of time, this is a very interesting article.

The Big Thaw: How Russia Could Dominate a Warming World

Thought-provoking to be sure.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey: Harlingen TX would be a very decent place to live and only a 30-40 minutes drive to South Padre Island.


Another interesting thought. All in all proximity to the gulf interests me more than any other single feature about anywhere. So much so that Fl keeps entering my mind, say Sarasota or there abouts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Another interesting thought. All in all proximity to the gulf interests me more than any other single feature about anywhere. So much so that Fl keeps entering my mind, say Sarasota or there abouts.


you work in a circus? Thought they stopped those? Elephants are quite tasty I hear.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I wanna see a pic of him rolling on a bed of watches, like Demi Moore with money in Indecent Proposal


be careful what you wish for ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gotta say it somewhere so I chose a safe space

Tudor is so yesterday.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> you work in a circus? Thought they stopped those? Elephants are quite tasty I hear.


I like to date the circus ladies. Haha!









From the movie, The Jerk.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Egg or kamado joe?


Egg.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> be careful what you wish for ...


I was trying to remember that today. Mrs BT likes to hoard cash and we made a run today..I suggested the above.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I like to date the circus ladies. Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah once the elephants were no longer needed...think they had a big BBQ.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> you work in a circus? Thought they stopped those? Elephants are quite tasty I hear.


Usually go here...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> yeah once the elephants were no longer needed...think they had a big BBQ.


Kebabs, I think.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Interestimg thought.


Maryville TN in NE Tennessee is close to Knoxville and also just a short drive to the Great Smoky Mountain National Park.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> you work in a circus? Thought they stopped those? Elephants are quite tasty I hear.


Almost as tasty as Sea Turtle Soup.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Usually go here...


looks familiar but then again... looks like Naples too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Almost as tasty as Sea Turtle Soup.


i love turtles


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> i love turtles


They are surely in Sarasota. Manatee too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> They are surely in Sarasota. Manatee too.


never ate manatee ... good?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> never ate manatee ... good?


It'll fill you up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> It'll fill you up.


ive heard you run over them with your boat propellor then claim it was an accident true?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> ive heard you run over them with your boat propellor then claim it was an accident true?


Don't know. Here's an article that says they're delicious.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Don't know. Here's an article that says they're delicious.


nice... I always think of Theodore Roosevelt rushing west to shoot a bison before they were all gone. WTF?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I can't believe the Jets are about to beat the Rams. They're going to lose the Trevor Lawrence sweepstakes.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


do they think the Jags will try to win one more?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the Giants game...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The Giants are playing in midtown?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the Giants game...
> 
> View attachment 15609668


I'm stunned at how empty that is


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm stunned at how empty that is


I agree. Rockefeller Center is usually choked with people. Even in COVID times I don't think it would be that empty. Times Square still has lots of people into late hours, judging by what I see on the news. On the other hand, I've seen it blocked off when the the football announcers were broadcasting from outdoors.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Did any of you OoO men wish for this holiday gift? 🤣🤣🤣 It's cologne btw, not liquor.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Did any of you OoO men wish for this holiday gift?  It's cologne btw, not liquor.
> View attachment 15609735


Me! It's the ultimate contraceptive

Brother of OoO


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Me! It's the ultimate contraceptive
> 
> Brother of OoO


Dang! Those OoO guys are a smart bunch! Riddle solved on the first try!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Did any of you OoO men wish for this holiday gift? 🤣🤣🤣 It's cologne btw, not liquor.
> View attachment 15609735


Is it dirt dissolved in water, name would have me believe?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Is it dirt dissolved in water, name would have me believe?


Very close, but that would be Terra Aqua, or brown "dirt water". Aque Terra is water added to dirt -- better known as mud, which is much, much thicker.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Did any of you OoO men wish for this holiday gift? ??? It's cologne btw, not liquor.
> View attachment 15609735


what's the water resistance?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> what's the water resistance?


200 meters when stored in the bottle just like the watch is.

Less than 1 meter when applied to skin.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> As long as it's not one of our wives rolling around on a bed of his watches


I've gotten the impression that it's not only watches Pong has collected over the years. He probably has a fifth trophy room hidden from Mrs Pong 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you got tons of time, this is a very interesting article.
> 
> The Big Thaw: How Russia Could Dominate a Warming World
> 
> ...


Interesting article. Instead of watches maybe I should be investing in forest soon-to-be farmland?

I've irritated more than a few by calling CC climate improvement 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I was trying to remember that today. Mrs BT likes to hoard cash and we made a run today..I suggested the above.


Like I've said, cash won't get you far up here. Felt sorry for an 80+ woman yesterday when she was told by the cashier that we don't accept cash. She had a card hidden away, otherwise I would have offered to pay.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Almost as tasty as Sea Turtle Soup.


Yep. Just boil-em whole then turn them over and remove the belly armour.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Did any of you OoO men wish for this holiday gift?  It's cologne btw, not liquor.
> View attachment 15609735


I should buy a bottle for my Rolex infatuated son.

For some reason it bothers me when he talks about wearing perfume. Both women's and men's store bought odours are referred to as perfume.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> This is such a cool leather. Doesn't really go with the watch but next time I'm wearing bright blue, this is the strap. Lol
> View attachment 15609123
> View attachment 15609124
> View attachment 15609125


I love that colour...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Gotta say it somewhere so I chose a safe space
> 
> Tudor is so yesterday.


Me, hanging around Watch Recon waiting for a bunch of BB58's to be listed for cheap money:










BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Me, hanging around Watch Recon waiting for a bunch of BB58's to be listed for cheap money:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt JMan selling his BB58?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Pongster said:


> isnt JMan selling his BB58?


I wish, but too soon for me. Gotta wait a little while longer. I've got some watches that need service this year before I buy anything new. Gotta take care of that first 

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Because the Boys won yesterday...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, what do you think of the Cowboys' win yesterday?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Didn't know it, had to look it up.


The joke was well-told here between Robin Williams and Drew Carey:

Timestamped at 56:08 --


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brooklyn, how did you celebrate the Cowboys' victory last night?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yep. Just boil-em whole then turn them over and remove the belly armour.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


And there's also whooping crane etouffee. Plus bald eagle stew.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Me, hanging around Watch Recon waiting for a bunch of BB58's to be listed for cheap money:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I nominate you to make JMAN a low ball offer for his BB58 Blue.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because the Boys won yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 15610100


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


>


You know, the creepiest part about this is that he seems to be watching a mens prison scene on the television.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Doing some digging this morning, trying to convince myself that I really don't need to spend $7,000 plus on a 214270. So I'm looking around for alternatives, but nothing seems to be striking my fancy. Really just the newest Aqua Terra is on my radar as an alternative. The North Flag is too rugged, and the Ranger is nice looking, but I'm not spending that much money for an ETA. I'd like something in house with a better PR.

Anyway, of course I go back to Ball (since I already own one) and find the Engineer M Icebreaker. 904L stainless, in house movement, 80 hr PR, Chronometer. Looks the part, beautiful watch, and around $2,000?

But I always have this thing in the back of my mind saying "What if you keep this for 20 or 30 years? Where will the company you're buying it from be?" For the Rolex and Omega that's pretty easy - they're going to be around, probably with a stock of parts, and my watch will be able to be serviced. That sounds pretty good to me.

What about Ball? I did some digging, and found out they're owned by an HK Holding company that's publicly traded. Looking at the balance sheet, it's not pretty. And I know that's really diving deep into it but, the product is only as good the company backing it.

As the saying goes: "You get what you pay for." I guess the $7,000 doesn't look so bad now. 

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> But I always have this thing in thr back of my mind saying "What if you keep this for 20 or 30 years? Where will the company you're buying it from be?" For the Rolex and Omega that's pretty easy - they're going to be around, probably with a stock of parts, and my watch will be able to be serviced. That sounds pretty good to me.
> 
> What about Ball? I did some digging, and found out they're owned by an HK Holding company that's publicly traded. Looking at the balance sheet, it's not pretty. And I know that's really diving deep into it but, the product is only as good the company backing it.


That's become my biggest argument in favor of big hitters like Rolex and Omega as I learned more about the watch industry. It wouldn't bug me if I was considering new watches as limited-lifespan items, but I want to finish already (Pong, five years my junior, is also looking for his "exit watch"). And so it doesn't make sense to amass another handful of watches that I either can't keep maintained or can't sell off.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the Giants game...
> 
> View attachment 15609668


Is that this year's tree? It looked... unhealthy the day it was lifted from its truck.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you got tons of time, this is a very interesting article.
> 
> The Big Thaw: How Russia Could Dominate a Warming World
> 
> ...


What I remember here in the USA is how, as our current cropland gets less usable and the crop-friendly temperate growing zones move northward, the northern topsoil also doesn't have as much nutrients and wouldn't be able to grow the crops that we're accustomed to.

(not that our cropland isn't on life support already...)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because the Boys won yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 15610100


With those chest muscles I'm guessing she frequently hits the weight room doing bench presses.

Your boys must be pleased; might also explain some of their poor performance on the field if they're working too hard off 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> What I remember here in the USA is how, as our current cropland gets less usable and the crop-friendly temperate growing zones move northward, the northern topsoil also doesn't have as much nutrients and wouldn't be able to grow the crops that we're accustomed to.
> 
> (not that our cropland isn't on life support already...)


I think your last comment was right on: fertilizers and GMOs is what's working today and should work even at higher latitudes.

When the last glaciers retreated some 10000 years ago the southern half of Sweden was under water, so very fertile soils. Problem is the temps are increasing but day length isn't and hopefully won't or we're all definitely screwed.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that this year's tree? It looked... unhealthy the day it was lifted from its truck.


 It's hard to assess then because they wrapped each of the branches individually to protect them in transit (not just the whole tree). It took a couple days to fluff back out.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

.


rjohnson56 said:


> I think your last comment was right on: fertilizers and GMOs is what's working today and should work even at higher latitudes.
> 
> When the last glaciers retreated some 10000 years ago the southern half of Sweden was under water, so very fertile soils. Problem is the temps are increasing but day length isn't and hopefully won't or we're all definitely screwed.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It seems like half of Sweden is still under water, but it's currently fresh water. I don't think maps adequately depict all the bogs, ponds, lakes, and connecting streams.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> What I remember here in the USA is how, as our current cropland gets less usable and the crop-friendly temperate growing zones move northward, the northern topsoil also doesn't have as much nutrients and wouldn't be able to grow the crops that we're accustomed to.
> 
> (not that our cropland isn't on life support already...)


 hope you don't take offense but ,,,, Of course fertilizers even turkey manure is used but yield is up esp on Mrs BT farm year after year. Even without stuff this soil here will grow anything which is why have 6 month supply of roundup. The shame is when good cropland is covered by solar panels. Still not China here so govt can't mandate what's grown but if it can grow corn for cattle it can grow food when needed. My 2 cents.
Edit: I shouldn't speak for us agriculture in general so... My family land has been owned by us 310 years and Mrs BT for 250 years. I can safely say my family's much more productive than 60 years ago when I was a boy. That includes timber ie pines which grow at a staggering rate. I'm just saying don't buy into all the negative stuff.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Gonna do some Christmas  shopping. I'm heading to the Mall at Short Hills.









OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that this year's tree? It looked... unhealthy the day it was lifted from its truck.


Yup, this year's. Dunno what was going on during shipment (I saw what you saw) but it looks perfect now...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of looking perfect...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"HEY!! What am I, chopped liver??"


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> Gonna do some Christmas  shopping. I'm heading to the Mall at Short Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stopping by the Rolex AD?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Stopping by the Rolex AD?


Correct answer begins with a w and ends with a y

Edit: although all the empty cases might look like there was a Black Friday sale to the uninitiated, true believer, giving hope to a new year with well stocked inventory

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Stopping by the Rolex AD?


Perhaps....

OoO Baby!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Correct answer begins with a w and ends with a y
> 
> Edit: although all the empty cases might look like there was a Black Friday sale to the uninitiated, true believer, giving hope to a new year with well stocked inventory
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


They did have some DJs and other PM stuff the last time I was there, but that was February. They also had some Cellinis and a few preowned subs.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> They did have some DJs and other PM stuff the last time I was there, but that was February. They also had some Cellinis and a few preowned subs.


I think the key is going to an off the beaten path AD. There are several of AD's in my area and some of them are "chains" so to speak. Some locations do better than others, and the ones that aren't in hot areas usually have some stock.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> hope you don't take offense but you don't seem to understand how usa agriculture works or is working. Of course fertilizers even turkey manure is used but yield is up esp on Mrs BT farm year after year. Even without stuff this soil here will grow anything which is why have 6 month supply of roundup. The shame is when good cropland is covered by solar panels. Still not China here so govt can't mandate what's grown but if it can grow corn for cattle it can grow food when needed. My 2 cents.
> Edit: I shouldn't speak for us agriculture in general so...* My family land has been owned by us 310 years and Mrs BT for 250 years.* I can safely say my family's much more productive than 60 years ago when I was a boy. That includes timber ie pines which grow at a staggering rate. I'm just saying don't buy into all the negative articles I'm sure you will find and present.


Rookie!!!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> That's become my biggest argument in favor of big hitters like Rolex and Omega as I learned more about the watch industry. It wouldn't bug me if I was considering new watches as limited-lifespan items, but I want to finish already (Pong, five years my junior, is also looking for his "exit watch"). And so it doesn't make sense to amass another handful of watches that I either can't keep maintained or can't sell off.


I'm in the same boat sold in Australia to various collectors because of COVID19 could not sell to US, or gifted to my sons all my collection and now just have this. Got it for my 60th birthday/retirement last Month and now very content. Tough time at the moment as my mother is in Palliative care with the end stages of COPD. I'm hoping she makes it until after Christmas later this week.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Doing some digging this morning, trying to convince myself that I really don't need to spend $7,000 plus on a 214270. So I'm looking around for alternatives, but nothing seems to be striking my fancy. Really just the newest Aqua Terra is on my radar as an alternative. The North Flag is too rugged, and the Ranger is nice looking, but I'm not spending that much money for an ETA. I'd like something in house with a better PR.
> 
> Anyway, of course I go back to Ball (since I already own one) and find the Engineer M Icebreaker. 904L stainless, in house movement, 80 hr PR, Chronometer. Looks the part, beautiful watch, and around $2,000?
> 
> ...


There is no substitute for a 214270 Explorer I Mk2. IMHO It stands virtually alone.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> I'm in the same boat sold in Australia to various collectors because of COVID19 could not sell to US, or gifted to my sons all my collection and now just have this. Got it for my 60th birthday/retirement last Month and now very content. Tough time at the moment as my mother is in Palliative care with the end stages of COPD. I'm hoping she makes it until after Christmas later this week.


Sorry to hear that Pete. I hope you're able to spend this Christmas with your mother.

Congrats on the DJ, enjoy it thoroughly!

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I'm in the same boat sold in Australia to various collectors because of COVID19 could not sell to US, or gifted to my sons all my collection and now just have this. Got it for my 60th birthday/retirement last Month and now very content. Tough time at the moment as my mother is in Palliative care with the end stages of COPD. I'm hoping she makes it until after Christmas later this week.


Sorry to hear about your mom. COPD is a miserable condition to have that absolutely ruins remaining quality of life.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

5959HH said:


> There is no substitute for a 214270 Explorer I Mk2. IMHO It stands virtually alone.


Yep that's the one.

I won't claim this is an "exit watch" but I think its going to scratch my Rolex itch, even if that's the only one in the collection.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yep that's the one.
> 
> I won't claim this is an "exit watch" but I think its going to scratch my Rolex itch, even if that's the only one in the collection.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


If I were allowed to keep only one watch it would be my 214270 Explorer I and not even close. My advice is to pull out all of the stops to acquire one before it is discontinued and replaced with something else.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If I were allowed to keep only one watch it would be my 214270 Explorer I and not even close. My advice is to pull out all of the stops to acquire one before it is discontinued and replaced with something else.


I'm not sure a replacement won't be better.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I'm not sure a replacement won't be better.


If Rolex make it 41mm then it'll be worse. All they need to do is add the new movement and a while dial option. Sell them by the truckload.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom. COPD is a miserable condition to have that absolutely ruins remaining quality of life.


Thanks for that, not really sure how long she has they are making her comfortable.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

5959HH said:


> There is no substitute for a 214270 Explorer I Mk2. IMHO It stands virtually alone.


Unless it's a Mark I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> Gonna do some Christmas  shopping. I'm heading to the Mall at Short Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know if they have any Cermits over there


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Completely excited about this. Beaver tail finally came in. Only problem is I will probably only get one strap out of this tail. But it's really great looking stuff.









Plan is to do something pretty close to this. 








OoO Bro
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Completely excited about this. Beaver tail finally came in. Only problem is I will probably only get one strap out of this tail. But it's really great looking stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're sure that's a tail, right?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> it's saying "time to move"


Very good advice. 

My noisy neighbour recently sold their home and moved out. You can't really sleep in weekends when they were around. Everything loud in the TV (movies , series or music). As we are renting, we thought of moving out this year end. Fortunately for us, they sold their home to a good family last month and moved out. 
Now my misus fears what if they had also bought a plot near to our new future home. .


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Now you're sure that a tail, right?




OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I'm in the same boat sold in Australia to various collectors because of COVID19 could not sell to US, or gifted to my sons all my collection and now just have this. Got it for my 60th birthday/retirement last Month and now very content. Tough time at the moment as my mother is in Palliative care with the end stages of COPD. I'm hoping she makes it until after Christmas later this week.


Sorry to hear about your mom mate.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Completely excited about this. Beaver tail finally came in. Only problem is I will probably only get one strap out of this tail. But it's really great looking stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kiwi71 said:


> Now you're sure that a tail, right?


Too easy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I'm not sure a replacement won't be better.


Maybe but depends on whether Rolex increases the case size to coincide with their current OP41. Opinions no doubt will vary. The unknown factor is the kicker.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Too easy.


And it's textured for lady beavers pleasure. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Very good advice.
> 
> My noisy neighbour recently sold their home and moved out.
> 
> Now my misus fears what if they had also bought a plot near to our new future home. .


Can't be that unlucky....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Maybe but depends on whether Rolex increases the case size to coincide with their current OP41. Opinions no doubt will vary. The unknown factor is the kicker.


I would assume they will. And if so it will be an improvement. Maybe I can find that youtube where the new OP41 is compared to current.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Last workday of 2020


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Completely excited about this. Beaver tail finally came in. Only problem is I will probably only get one strap out of this tail. But it's really great looking stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will looks stunning when it's done. I wasn't so sure about the raw hide but seeing a potential finished product, it will looks great; especially with the blue stitching


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Very good advice.
> 
> My noisy neighbour recently sold their home and moved out. You can't really sleep in weekends when they were around. Everything loud in the TV (movies , series or music). As we are renting, we thought of moving out this year end. Fortunately for us, they sold their home to a good family last month and moved out.
> Now my misus fears what if they had also bought a plot near to our new future home. .


LOL it's always a gamble with neighbours as you have no idea what you're getting.

About 15 years ago I was leaving my parent's house and a guy I knew in school (and worked with in Coles when we were at uni) was next door (which was for sale). I had a quick chat to them about the area so and that my parents lived next door (he knew who my folks were but did not know them personally). Liking the house aside, they knew they had good neighbours and was in a decent location so buying the house was a no-brainer. Worked for both parties really.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> I'm in the same boat sold in Australia to various collectors because of COVID19 could not sell to US, or gifted to my sons all my collection and now just have this. Got it for my 60th birthday/retirement last Month and now very content. Tough time at the moment as my mother is in Palliative care with the end stages of COPD. I'm hoping she makes it until after Christmas later this week.


Sorry to hear about your Mum mate. Christmas is probably going to suck for you guys and I hope you aren't restricted in your movements to visit your Mum over Christmas.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I just discovered the joys of YouTube. I found a nice channel to watch....






.... and there are 15 seasons to watch???? OMG. I am going to be well occupied this whole festive season and my watches will be well wound 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

McKayla wants to say "Goodnight" to all youse guys.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> I'm in the same boat sold in Australia to various collectors because of COVID19 could not sell to US, or gifted to my sons all my collection and now just have this. Got it for my 60th birthday/retirement last Month and now very content. Tough time at the moment as my mother is in Palliative care with the end stages of COPD. I'm hoping she makes it until after Christmas later this week.


Prayers for your mother


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I'm in the same boat sold in Australia to various collectors because of COVID19 could not sell to US, or gifted to my sons all my collection and now just have this. Got it for my 60th birthday/retirement last Month and now very content. Tough time at the moment as my mother is in Palliative care with the end stages of COPD. I'm hoping she makes it until after Christmas later this week.


prayers for your mother, sir


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yep that's the one.
> 
> I won't claim this is an "exit watch" but I think its going to scratch my Rolex itch, even if that's the only one in the collection.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


A fine "only" Rolex. I have lots of respect for the watch but found it a bit too pedestrian in my collection so I traded it away. Had regrets trading other Rolexes away but not this one.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I just discovered the joys of YouTube. I found a nice channel to watch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You left handed?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Now you're sure that's a tail, right?


How big do you think a beaver is?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I'm in the same boat sold in Australia to various collectors because of COVID19 could not sell to US, or gifted to my sons all my collection and now just have this. Got it for my 60th birthday/retirement last Month and now very content. Tough time at the moment as my mother is in Palliative care with the end stages of COPD. I'm hoping she makes it until after Christmas later this week.


Hope you spend some meaningful time with her.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

raja_3012 said:


> You left handed?


Yes I am. How did you know?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> McKayla wants to say "Goodnight" to all youse guys.
> 
> View attachment 15611362


Purrrr-fect.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Kevin Greene, RIP...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> A fine "only" Rolex. I have lots of respect for the watch but found it a bit too pedestrian in my collection so I traded it away. Had regrets trading other Rolexes away but not this one.


It's a nice watch and all but it would honestly bore me after 10 minutes. Thankfully I haven't had to own one to find out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Kevin Greene, RIP...


he died?

he's the one nicknamed Gang-Greene? Known for great defense.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mum mate. Christmas is probably going to suck for you guys and I hope you aren't restricted in your movements to visit your Mum over Christmas.


Thanks for that mate, at this stage we are not sure if she will make it to Christmas, I visit her for a couple of hours every day.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Hope you spend some meaningful time with her.


Every day


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> prayers for your mother, sir


Thank you


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Prayers for your mother


Thank you


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom. COPD is a miserable condition to have that absolutely ruins remaining quality of life.


Thank you yes it is and she panics when she can't breath, she is on a morphine drip today and I managed to say what I wanted to say, I hope she heard me.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Sorry to hear that Pete. I hope you're able to spend this Christmas with your mother.
> 
> Congrats on the DJ, enjoy it thoroughly!
> 
> ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> I'm in the same boat sold in Australia to various collectors because of COVID19 could not sell to US, or gifted to my sons all my collection and now just have this. Got it for my 60th birthday/retirement last Month and now very content. Tough time at the moment as my mother is in Palliative care with the end stages of COPD. I'm hoping she makes it until after Christmas later this week.


Best wishes for your mother Pete. Hope it all works out and she gets Christmas with her family...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Completely excited about this. Beaver tail finally came in. Only problem is I will probably only get one strap out of this tail. But it's really great looking stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom mate.


Hey Krish.
Hope you are well.
P.S.
You're an Aussie, he's an Aussie, you can write MUM.
(Even the Americans will understand the correct spelling.).

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

What? You mean that Cheerleaders are so poorly remunerated? Wow!









How Much Do NFL Cheerleaders Actually Make?


The average NFL team is worth more than $2 billion, so it makes sense that even the smaller, unheralded jobs like waterboys make surprisingly good money. For whatever reason, though, the same can't be said for the salary of NFL cheerleaders. Cheerleading is not as glamorous as you might think...



fanbuzz.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Thanks for that mate, at this stage we are not sure if she will make it to Christmas, I visit her for a couple of hours every day.


Best wishes for you and your mom. Hoping for the best.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Starting my day with this.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Starting my day with this.
> 
> View attachment 15611735


Ohh, to be that little tan mic cover, to rest so close to those lips....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AP to Cermit update: Got two ADs in a bidding war with each other. They must have a buyer for the AP all ready to go...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> AP to Cermit update: Got two ADs in a bidding war with each other. They must have a buyer for the AP all ready to go...


Or...the Cermits turn out to be more difficult to move than they thought.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Or...the Cermits turn out to be more difficult to move than they thought.


Bubble bursting???


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Bubble bursting???


@Mickey can confirm that I called the official Tudor bubble pop today earlier this AM.

Only a matter of time until the A rated securities aka Rolex fall as well. Give it 6 months or so.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> @Mickey can confirm that I called the official Tudor bubble pop today earlier this AM.
> 
> Only a matter of time until the A rated securities aka Rolex fall as well. Give it 6 months or so.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Anyone want to buy my new Cermit then?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> @Mickey can confirm that I called the official Tudor bubble pop today earlier this AM.
> 
> Only a matter of time until the A rated securities aka Rolex fall as well. Give it 6 months or so.
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Perhaps I'll finally get that Daytona 2 tone with the cement dial for under $10 grand!

OoO Baby!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? You mean that Cheerleaders are so poorly remunerated? Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only the Cowboys cheerleaders. There are no perks with being associated to a losing team 

But more seriously. Yeah, they must do it for the love of the game.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Or...the Cermits turn out to be more difficult to move than they thought.


Like the BBB 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> he died?
> 
> he's the one nicknamed Gang-Greene? Known for great defense.


No cause of death reported yet.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> he died?
> 
> he's the one nicknamed Gang-Greene? Known for great defense.


Yes. 

OoO Baby!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Only the Cowboys cheerleaders. There are no perks with being associated to a losing team
> 
> But more seriously. Yeah, they must do it for the love of the game.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


And the exposure.
The exposure is huuuuuuge...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And the exposure.
> The exposure is huuuuuuge...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I never believed the saying that everything is bigger in Texas until BSF started posting.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> And the exposure.
> The exposure is huuuuuuge...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Back in the day, the cheerleading gig was viewed as a surefire way to meet (and marry) some rich guy. Who doesn't want a trophy wife who you can boast was a Cowboys cheerleader??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Back in the day, the cheerleading gig was viewed as a surefire way to meet (and marry) some rich guy. Who doesn't want a trophy wife who you can boast was a Cowboys cheerleader??


Gf.

I guess if Tiffany asked me to marry her, I'd have to give it some serious thought.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

That said, there'd be NO hesitation if Jenna asked.










Not saying that _she'd_ wouldn't hesitate...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone want to buy my new Cermit then?


If JMan accepts a very, very, very Lo-ball offer, I'll consider a trade for his BB. 

Of course, then I'd have to find someone prepared to take the Kermit off my hands.

Do you think I could trade up to a Bluesy?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Best wishes for your mother Pete. Hope it all works out and she gets Christmas with her family...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thank you, doesn't look promising but let's keep hoping


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Best wishes for you and your mom. Hoping for the best.


Thank you


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Back in the day, the cheerleading gig was viewed as a surefire way to meet (and marry) some rich guy. Who doesn't want a trophy wife who you can boast was a Cowboys cheerleader??


Nowadays, a career as an "influencer" is more likely the career goal...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Hey Krish.
> Hope you are well.
> P.S.
> You're an Aussie, he's an Aussie, you can write MUM.
> ...


Going good mate. And thanks for the tip. 

How's your studies mate?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Thanks for that mate, at this stage we are not sure if she will make it to Christmas, I visit her for a couple of hours every day.


:-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> AP to Cermit update: Got two ADs in a bidding war with each other. They must have a buyer for the AP all ready to go...


Nice work


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone want to buy my new Cermit then?


Nah, BB58 though....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I never believed the saying that everything is bigger in Texas until BSF started posting.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I thought 59 was the first to do that?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Back in the day, the cheerleading gig was viewed as a surefire way to meet (and marry) some rich guy. Who doesn't want a trophy wife who you can boast was a Cowboys cheerleader??


Operative word.... was


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Ohh, to be that little tan mic cover, to rest so close to those lips....


Steady boy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Nowadays, a career as an "influencer" is more likely the career goal...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I Loved this on the topic on influencers:
Gold Coast influencer cries as coronavirus affects her income from OnlyFans


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Ohh, to be that little tan mic cover, to rest so close to those lips....


And be spat on by everyone else earlier?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

@BigSeikoFan put off your AP trade, you have to get this
Sponsored - Zelos Drops the Blacktip, a Modern Take on...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah, BB58 though....


I see Zelos GMT ver 2.0 coming....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Steady boy


You get the Big Like! You know why...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @BigSeikoFan put off your AP trade, you have to get this
> Sponsored - Zelos Drops the Blacktip, a Modern Take on...


#nra.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, did you see how close Saturn and Jupiter are today? How does it compare to the last time you saw it?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, did you see how close Saturn and Jupiter are today? How does it compare to the last time you saw it?


lol 

And people used to call me "old man"...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Boom! When that envelope comes from Rolex&#8230; And you light up like it really is Christmas. Who knows what they've decided to send you&#8230; Maybe they refunded the $1341 service or I don't know give you $1000 for your loyalty.

The excitement builds&#8230; You look at the envelope and the address on it like it's a package with your decoder ring in it.

Surely they know who I am I'm in their system 20 times or more&#8230; Maybe it's some kind of cool rebate.

Well open the letter&#8230; Oh ****e it's just them refunding me for the shipping because I had to send a watch back to them.

Now you must decide...do I cash it or frame it and put it in the den!!!???



















Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Boom! When that envelope comes from Rolex&#8230; And you light up like it really is Christmas. Who knows what they've decided to send you&#8230; Maybe they refunded the $1341 service or I don't know give you $1000 for your loyalty.
> 
> The excitement builds&#8230; You look at the envelope and the address on it like it's a package with your decoder ring in it.
> 
> ...


Well with online deposits you can do both!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Well with online deposits you can do both!


That's why I come here! Advise! LOL
Already in da bank!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> And the exposure.
> The exposure is huuuuuuge...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


yes. Lots of skin exposed.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That said, there'd be NO hesitation if Jenna asked.
> 
> View attachment 15612422
> 
> ...


I'd think the restraining order was hint enough but you do you! Like me, you were raised on all those old movies that show dogged persistence ALWAYS gets you the girl in the end


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That said, there'd be NO hesitation if Jenna asked.
> 
> View attachment 15612422
> 
> ...


There is absolutely no comparison between Tiff and Jen - the former is Ginault, the latter is ALS.

Plus probably more fun in the sack.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And be spat on by everyone else earlier?


I already have covid, how do you think I got it???


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> There is absolutely no comparison between Tiff and Jen - the former is Ginault, the latter is ALS.
> 
> Plus probably more fun in the sack.


Jen doesn't have Lou Gehrig's disease???


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Jen doesn't have Lou Gehrig's disease???


Sorry, Gun. Can't like.

Good one tho.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorry, Gun. Can't like.
> 
> Good one tho.


Gf.

Jenna approves.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, where'd everybody go?? Yeah, I'm talking about you guys...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I'd think the restraining order was hint enough but you do you! Like me, you were raised on all those old movies that show dogged persistence ALWAYS gets you the girl in the end


Restraining orders are overrated.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> There is absolutely no comparison between Tiff and Jen - the former is Ginault, the latter is ALS.
> 
> Plus probably more fun in the sack.


Don't underestimate Tiffany; she's at least a GS. An _amazing_ GS.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady has my Airking. She likes it a bit too much, methinks.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, where'd everybody go?? Yeah, I'm talking about you guys...
> 
> View attachment 15612831


Working! I've been reading and staying caught up, though.

Will be taking some vacation on the 24th!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @BigSeikoFan put off your AP trade, you have to get this
> Sponsored - Zelos Drops the Blacktip, a Modern Take on...


Oh my


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady has my Airking. She likes it a bit too much, methinks.


So long as you like her Snoopy...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because I can.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I Loved this on the topic on influencers:
> Gold Coast influencer cries as coronavirus affects her income from OnlyFans


So did you subscribe? Help the gal out?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So long as you like her Snoopy...


As far as snoopies go, she's got a pretty nice pair.

And when the latest one arrives, she'll have three!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

A or B which should I get?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Boom! When that envelope comes from Rolex&#8230; And you light up like it really is Christmas. Who knows what they've decided to send you&#8230; Maybe they refunded the $1341 service or I don't know give you $1000 for your loyalty.
> 
> The excitement builds&#8230; You look at the envelope and the address on it like it's a package with your decoder ring in it.
> 
> ...


No brainer. Cashing that check here would cost more than the amount.

Frame with the text, our waiting lists are as real as our checks 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @BigSeikoFan put off your AP trade, you have to get this
> Sponsored - Zelos Drops the Blacktip, a Modern Take on...


Chuckle of the day

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> As far as snoopies go, she's got a pretty nice pair.
> 
> And when the latest one arrives, she'll have three!


"She's got a pretty nice pair! " 

Of what Sap?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> A or B which should I get?


Mazzy Star is still one of my favorite. Got to go with Mazzy Star.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> No brainer. Cashing that check here would cost more than the amount.
> 
> Frame with the text, our waiting lists are as real as our checks
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


It could be some kind of "art"... ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Make it a good one!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> "She's got a pretty nice pair! "
> 
> Of what Sap?


Maybe her....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> As far as snoopies go, she's got a pretty nice pair.
> 
> And when the latest one arrives, she'll have three!


Any word yet on when Snoopy arrives? No word here....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

U.S.-Victoria's Secret has unveiled a new line of more revealing, skimpy medical masks so women can look sexy while out and about during the pandemic. 

Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> View attachment 15613337


I think BSFs secret plan is to put so many images of jenna in this thread that it goes to the top of the Google search algorithm and she finds it when she Googles herself


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> AP to Cermit update: Got two ADs in a bidding war with each other. They must have a buyer for the AP all ready to go...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I think BSFs secret plan is to put so many images of jenna in this thread that it goes to the top of the Google search algorithm and she finds it when she Googles herself


i will just send her the link to make it easier.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I think BSFs secret plan is to put so many images of jenna in this thread that it goes to the top of the Google search algorithm and she finds it when she Googles herself


Dude, it _was_ a secret...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Boom! When that envelope comes from Rolex&#8230; And you light up like it really is Christmas. Who knows what they've decided to send you&#8230; Maybe they refunded the $1341 service or I don't know give you $1000 for your loyalty.
> 
> The excitement builds&#8230; You look at the envelope and the address on it like it's a package with your decoder ring in it.
> 
> ...


Any correspondence or receipt from a Rolex service should be kept with your Rolex watch box to help verify authenticity of your Rolex should you ever sell it. Every little bit helps.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I'd think the restraining order was hint enough but you do you! Like me, you were raised on all those old movies that show dogged persistence ALWAYS gets you the girl in the end


How are you feeling these days? How much longer in isolation?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

This may get poo poo'd by some but I like having magazines around to get off the damn computer. I also started a new book!
Anyway....real deal $5.00 a subscription is the only time a year I buy. A AD and a Condé Nast aint bad for inspiration sometimes...

And I know their gimmick...they hope I will forget and it will auto renew...Not this guy! LOL I never forget.









LINK -


Flash Sale!



*Customer Service can be reached at [email protected] or 1-800-405-8085.*


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any word yet on when Snoopy arrives? No word here....


Nope


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I guess it's all the rage










Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Well, I just bought a new SPB117 Alpinist to try to convince myself that I don't need a 214270.

It's not going to work.

For reference:









BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Going good mate. And thanks for the tip.
> 
> How's your studies mate?


On a short break over Christmas, so back into it again in January...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I Loved this on the topic on influencers:
> Gold Coast influencer cries as coronavirus affects her income from OnlyFans


Awww.
The poor thing.
What about her writing skills, her skills as a writer, writing, words and stuff, that are written, you know, writing, that is written, for reading, and writing and...

Never mind...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Gents!
Need opinion on Price...I see these all over the place. $6,300 a good price? Or Nah.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I think BSFs secret plan is to put so many images of jenna in this thread that it goes to the top of the Google search algorithm and she finds it when she Googles herself


Why secret?

We all put OoO in our CV's don't we?

Don't we?

Oh dam.
Maybe that's why I can't get a decent gig...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Any correspondence or receipt from a Rolex service should be kept with your Rolex watch box to help verify authenticity of your Rolex should you ever sell it. Every little bit helps.


Remember when folks tossed out the box immediately after buying the watch? Then they tossed the certificate papers after 2 years when they expired?

Now you gotta keep the bag, the actual receipt, the ADs business card, the parking ticket, the cork from the champaign bottle, and the bank statement from that month for the "full rolex purchase experience"


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Remember when folks tossed out the box immediately after buying the watch? Then they tossed the certificate papers after 2 years when they expired?
> 
> Now you gotta keep the bag, the actual receipt, the ADs business card, the parking ticket, the cork from the champaign bottle, and the bank statement from that month for the "full rolex purchase experience"


LOL it was better then. People bought the watch to enjoy and wear and planned on keeping them forever.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> How are you feeling these days? How much longer in isolation?


Thanks for asking. I have about 3 days left on my ROM. I feel fine. The wife is asymptomatic but tested positive a few days back so she is working on her 10 day quarantine alongside me. The kids have the usual mild sniffles and such they always have.

So far other than having to stay indoors through Xmas it hasn't been too bad, just hope no one else catches it. I think we will all be in the clear for New Years. Bummer for sure.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Well, I just bought a new SPB117 Alpinist to try to convince myself that I don't need a 214270.
> 
> It's not going to work.
> 
> ...


Oh, we are here to prevent decisions like this!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mickey said:


> Gents!
> Need opinion on Price...I see these all over the place. $6,300 a good price? Or Nah.
> 
> View attachment 15613731
> ...


Nah, get the MK2 with the lumed numbers. Totally worth it. 


jason10mm said:


> Oh, we are here to prevent decisions like this!


I know, I should have consulted first. Impulse purchase, good price, in excellent condition. Don't worry, it'll probably be for sale next week sometime 

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Well, I just bought a new SPB117 Alpinist to try to convince myself that I don't need a 214270.
> 
> It's not going to work.
> 
> ...


It ain't so bad on it's own merits, but comparing it to an Explorer?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Thanks for asking. I have about 3 days left on my ROM. I feel fine. The wife is asymptomatic but tested positive a few days back so she is working on her 10 day quarantine alongside me. The kids have the usual mild sniffles and such they always have.
> 
> So far other than having to stay indoors through Xmas it hasn't been too bad, just hope no one else catches it. I think we will all be in the clear for New Years. Bummer for sure.


Getting through COVID19 without a toe tag being attached is a win. Glad you and your family are getting by.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Gents!
> Need opinion on Price...I see these all over the place. $6,300 a good price? Or Nah.
> 
> View attachment 15613731
> ...


The t-rex starts at US$7,600 on Chrono 24 so $6,300 seems fair.
If you dig the WG 3-6-9 that is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Remember when folks tossed out the box immediately after buying the watch? Then they tossed the certificate papers after 2 years when they expired?
> 
> Now you gotta keep the bag, the actual receipt, the ADs business card, the parking ticket, the cork from the champaign bottle, and the bank statement from that month for the "full rolex purchase experience"


Heh! That's basically what my dad included when he gave me his watch. (well, no cork or parking ticket) Original box, receipt, owner's booklet, purchase card, _and_ the paper shopping bag from the jewelry shop.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The t-rex starts at US$7,600 on Chrono 24 so $6,300 seems fair.


Hmmm ok. I mean I like it a little more now that I know it's called the T-Rex....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Hmmm ok. I mean I like it a little more now that I know it's called the T-Rex....


That's what I don't like about it, the "T-Rex" nickname is because the hands are short. It's like they kept using the hands from the 36mm version until they ran out, then for the Mk2, they made the hands longer and added lume to the 3-6-9. I view it as a transitional model but more of a mid-update patch than a feature improvement.

Not that I'd turn it down, of course; but conceptually, it'll be stuck with an asterisk in my mind.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> It ain't so bad on it's own merits, but comparing it to an Explorer?


You're totally right 

It makes me think of the Top Gear episode where they tested the Lancer Evo FQ 400 vs a Lamborghini Murcielago around the test track. It was faster than the Gallardo but slower than the Murcielago. The Evo is a fantastic car, but at the end of the day it's still a Mitsubishi.

Same thing for the Seiko vs. Rolex in this case, I suppose.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVt1IjIdLxY

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> That's what I don't like about it, the "T-Rex" nickname is because the hands are short. It's like they kept using the hands from the 36mm version until they ran out, then for the Mk2, they made the hands longer and added lume to the 3-6-9. I view it as a transitional model but more of a mid-update patch than a feature improvement.
> 
> Not that I'd turn it down, of course; but conceptually, it'll be stuck with an asterisk in my mind.


OH one day people on a forum will be clamoring to buy it because "The dial is so much cleaner and non obstructed by exceptional long non necessary hands". 😂

Using up those old parts....Clearly we know where they used the left over 3,6,9... LOL


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Using up those old parts....Clearly we know where they used the left over 3,6,9... LOL
> 
> View attachment 15613765


I honestly think that's where the 3-6-9s went. As that one pilot guy pointed out, they kinda disappear when you don't care to read them - but I think that that's reaching for justification. And I still don't think that a so-called "pilot's watch" should be getting a pass on having only one spot of lume at 12:00.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

With all the talk about Explorers and Air Kings... how about the discontinued 34mm Air King 114200

Just saw my Mom pulled hers out for the family trip (she "dailies" a white ceramic Omega Planet Ocean 37.5mm).

I have to say I really like the piece. The blue sunburst-like dial is great! At 34mm, sadly a bit too small for me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> With all the talk about Explorers and Air Kings... how about the discontinued 34mm Air King 114200
> 
> Just saw my Mom pulled hers out for the family trip (she "dailies" a white ceramic Omega Planet Ocean 37.5mm).
> 
> I have to say I really like the piece. The blue sunburst-like dial is great! At 34mm, sadly a bit too small for me.


Looks really nice. Perfect for the woman-about-town.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


>


I believe that is a man guys so proceed with caution.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks really nice. Perfect for the woman-about-town.


Wait a minute, that was one of the ones I saw locally a few years back and thought seriously about getting...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Wait a minute, that was one of the ones I saw locally a few years back and thought seriously about getting...


Technically it was listed as a man's watch (or unisex).

At 34mm it's too small for my liking for my wrists, but I could easily see this piece being worn by either man or woman (or non gendered person(?) for political correctness, of course)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Technically it was listed as a man's watch (or unisex).
> 
> At 34mm it's too small for my liking for my wrists, but I could easily see this piece being worn by either man or woman (or non gendered person(?) for political correctness, of course)


I'd probably be okay with it (my dad's Omega, and my old Swatch, are both 34), but I'm also sure that MrsBS will say that it's too small for me. I'd be pushed towards 38-40-ish anyway.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Well, I just bought a new SPB117 Alpinist to try to convince myself that I don't need a 214270.
> 
> It's not going to work.
> 
> ...


Nice arm hairs


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Gents!
> Need opinion on Price...I see these all over the place. $6,300 a good price? Or Nah.
> 
> View attachment 15613731
> ...


Nope


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nope


Thanks! I've left that one in the dust. Itching to pick something up...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice arm hairs


That guy does have whispy arm hairs.

My arm is way hairier than that 

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Thanks! I've left that one in the dust. Itching to pick something up...


Fancy a Cermit?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Fancy a Cermit?


Of course&#8230; PM me a price.

Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nope


Gotta agree with Guns here. Right now that's a watch that someone would get if they're like, "I want A Rolex". The better ExpIs are from either before or after that particular iteration.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Can anyone identify this watch&#8230; Asking for a friend. Never mind it says DateJust.














__





Welcome to RolexMagazine.com...Home of Jake's Rolex World Magazine..Optimized for iPad and iPhone


The Rolex Magazine




www.rolexmagazine.com





Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Of course&#8230; PM me a price.
> 
> Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


Spoke too soon. Not in my hands yet. Still haggling...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Can anyone identify this watch&#8230; Asking for a friend. Never mind it says DateJust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got my money on a TT Sub. Although I'm also leaning towards a Daytona.

Need a higher-res image if you've got it.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Spoke too soon. Not in my hands yet. Still haggling...


Wait&#8230; You got a haggle to get it so that then I get to haggle?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Got my money on a TT Sub. Although I'm also leaning towards a Daytona.
> 
> Need a higher-res image if you've got it.


There's a whole article on her in the link LOL


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Got my money on a TT Sub. Although I'm also leaning towards a Daytona.
> 
> Need a higher-res image if you've got it.


GF

Never mind, it looks kinda like a DJ... but the bezel seems wrong.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That guy does have whispy arm hairs.
> 
> My arm is way hairier than that
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


That's a good thing; the more arms hair you have the more it will cover up the horror that is on your wrist.

At least you didn't get the green one


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Never mind, it looks kinda like a DJ... but the bezel seems wrong.


"Wrong" is relative but your going to make the DJII owners mad! LOL


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> "Wrong" is relative but your going to make the DJII owners mad! LOL


Maybe it's just the lighting, but it looks like there's more facets to its fluting than there should be. The DJII-to-DJ41 update included adding only a few, like 7 facets or so, but in these pics it's almost like a coin edge.

She (or the costume designer) could likely afford a TT DJ, but don't put it past them to have some cheap lookalikes on hand for photo shoots.

(edit) It's probably the flat lighting. A cursory count of the facets - just zooming in and counting 1/4 of the way around - looks like it's authentic.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Never mind, it looks kinda like a DJ... but the bezel seems wrong.
> 
> ...


 She has nice lips.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Wait&#8230; You got a haggle to get it so that then I get to haggle?


The way I see it, the more cash I get, the less I can let the Cermit go for. Or at least that's the theory. Hehe.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The way I see it, the more cash I get, the less I can let the Cermit go for. Or at least that's the theory. Hehe.


OH your working on something else? Got cha.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Can anyone identify this watch&#8230; Asking for a friend. Never mind it says DateJust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, I see something I'll need an explorer 2 for 'cause they will eclipse the sun and cast perpetual darkness in their shadow


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Remember when folks tossed out the box immediately after buying the watch? Then they tossed the certificate papers after 2 years when they expired?
> 
> Now you gotta keep the bag, the actual receipt, the ADs business card, the parking ticket, the cork from the champaign bottle, and the bank statement from that month for the "full rolex purchase experience"


100%

OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> OH your working on something else? Got cha.


Mickey, Mickey, Mickey, you missed all the posts on the AP trade...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mickey, Mickey, Mickey, you missed all the posts on the AP trade...


Damn work, Damn kids, Damn wife, Damn Life...and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's been _HOURS_ since we saw Jenna!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Remember when folks tossed out the box immediately after buying the watch? Then they tossed the certificate papers after 2 years when they expired?
> 
> Now you gotta keep the bag, the actual receipt, the ADs business card, the parking ticket, the cork from the champaign bottle, and the bank statement from that month for the "full rolex purchase experience"


Or in many cases, never keep the boxes and papers at all if purchased duty free or overseas and trying to avoid duty/taxes or filling luggage...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Can anyone identify this watch&#8230; Asking for a friend. Never mind it says DateJust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I blew up the image and examined it really, really hard, but still couldn't find a...

What was I looking for again?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

My _first_ Seiko just came in, straight from Japan! Limited edition 5 Sports model!

Pleasantly surprised and the watch has certainly exceeded my expectations bang for buck!



























Some on the wrist shots!


















And then just a cool little extra. It's a limited edition watch based on a Japanese anime. The character in the show wears red glasses. Just a fun little touch. The glasses are face down (so not visible) when the NATO strap is on and the watch is being worn










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> There's a whole article on her in the link LOL


Some pictures make words redundant.
Unless there's more pictures, I have no interest in the article...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe it's just the lighting, but it looks like there's more facets to its fluting than there should be. The DJII-to-DJ41 update included adding only a few, like 7 facets or so, but in these pics it's almost like a coin edge.
> 
> She (or the costume designer) could likely afford a TT DJ, but don't put it past them to have some cheap lookalikes on hand for photo shoots.
> 
> (edit) It's probably the flat lighting. A cursory count of the facets - just zooming in and counting 1/4 of the way around - looks like it's authentic.


Isn't that from the Rolex Magazine?
I suspect Rolex had something to do with the supply of the "props"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's been _HOURS_ since we saw Jenna!
> 
> View attachment 15614217


Speak for yourself, I'm a member of her Onlyfans 

What would you do for an invite????


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> My _first_ Seiko just came in, straight from Japan! Limited edition 5 Sports model!
> 
> Pleasantly surprised and the watch has certainly exceeded my expectations bang for buck!
> 
> ...


I like red.
Red is cool...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I like red.
> Red is cool...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


My first red watch, too!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Can anyone identify this watch&#8230; Asking for a friend. Never mind it says DateJust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where's the watch?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Fancy a Cermit?


Yes, please and thank you!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's a good thing; the more arms hair you have the more it will cover up the horror that is on your wrist.
> 
> At least you didn't get the green one


Uh, I'm offended...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> She has nice lips.
> View attachment 15614042


Beautiful!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes, please and thank you!


Get in line...your so late. It's silly.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Get in line...your so late. It's silly.


Huh? Right on time. BSF hasn't even made a deal yet.

I think 59 wants some of this action too!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

This has been my wrist lineup for the week so far.









OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Huh? Right on time. BSF hasn't even made a deal yet.
> 
> I think 59 wants some of this action too!


IN our MIND we all think..."its us his WUS buddies...he's going to give us a great deal like $500 over MSRP for his troubles".
IN REALITY he's going to charge $23,458
?
And finally I'm not really in the running. I had the one, the only, the OG LV and there will never be another in my life.
Truth be told...the green gets old after awhile. Well it took me 9 years.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm a member of her Onlyfans
> 
> What would you do for an invite????


You like Cermits?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> IN our MIND we all think..."its us his WUS buddies...he's going to give us a great deal like $500 over MSRP for his troubles".
> IN REALITY he's going to charge $23,458
> 
> And finally I'm not really in the running. I had the one, the only, the OG LV and there will never be another in my life.
> Truth be told...the green gets old after awhile. Well it took me 9 years.


I'm still hoping my AD comes through on the Cermit and I'm really, really considering an almost immediate swap for a Hulk. I just don't know if I'll be truly happy without that sunburst green dial.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm still hoping my AD comes through on the Cermit and I'm really, really considering an almost immediate swap for a Hulk. I just don't know if I'll be truly happy without that sunburst green dial.


I know exactly what you mean by the sunburst dial; it really makes that watch but the fat maxi-lugs were a deal-breaker for me...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

This is still making me happy:


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know exactly what you mean by the sunburst dial; it really makes that watch but the fat maxi-lugs were a deal-breaker for me...


I know, why couldn't they just have kept the same dial with the new redesign? I'd prefer slimmer lugs but I wouldn't call it a deal breaker for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dear Santa: I've been a good boy this year; I'd like a Jenna action toy for Christmas...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Wait a minute, that was one of the ones I saw locally a few years back and thought seriously about getting...


Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

And caught up. I've had a pretty productive day. Couldn't wait any longer. Won't be my last beaver strap. Loving it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Technically it was listed as a man's watch (or unisex).
> 
> At 34mm it's too small for my liking for my wrists, but I could easily see this piece being worn by either man or woman (or non gendered person(?) for political correctness, of course)


Exactly


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> And caught up. I've had a pretty productive day. Couldn't wait any longer. Won't be my last beaver strap. Loving it.
> View attachment 15614397
> View attachment 15614398
> View attachment 15614399
> ...


That looks incredible!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know exactly what you mean by the sunburst dial; it really makes that watch but the fat maxi-lugs were a deal-breaker for me...


Not for me!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dear Santa: I've been a good boy this year; I'd like a Jenna action toy for Christmas...
> 
> View attachment 15614380


Does it come in those life-size robotic versions?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> And caught up. I've had a pretty productive day. Couldn't wait any longer. Won't be my last beaver strap. Loving it.
> View attachment 15614397
> View attachment 15614398
> View attachment 15614399
> ...


Top drawer work Bro Al!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> And caught up. I've had a pretty productive day. Couldn't wait any longer. Won't be my last beaver strap. Loving it.
> View attachment 15614397
> View attachment 15614398
> View attachment 15614399
> ...


how many beavers have you had brother?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> how many beavers have you had brother?


I will resist answering that. I was a very bad man for a really long time. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> And caught up. I've had a pretty productive day. Couldn't wait any longer. Won't be my last beaver strap. Loving it.
> View attachment 15614397
> View attachment 15614398
> View attachment 15614399
> ...


Those are really neat looking. Great Job.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mrs BT gave me an early Xmas present (mind out of gutter but beaver tail is tasty)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I will resist answering that. I was a very bad man for a really long time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


youre a good bad man? Or a bad good man?  either way, you make top notch straps.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT gave me an early Xmas present (mind out of gutter but beaver tail is tasty)
> View attachment 15614454




So, like it better than the blue DJ you had? Will it stay around longer?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So, like it better than the blue DJ you had? Will it stay around longer?


much more... yes learned a lot with OP39W


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I will resist answering that. I was a very bad man for a really long time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Did you wear wide-brimmed hats, fur collars and gold chains while driving an Eldorado?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you wear wide-brimmed hats, fur collars and gold chains while driving an Eldorado?


Nah sports cars so I could get away faster. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT gave me an early Xmas present (mind out of gutter but beaver tail is tasty)
> View attachment 15614454


there it is!! Congrats!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So, like it better than the blue DJ you had? Will it stay around longer?


There is some subtle differences besides size BTW if GF hasn't noticed


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> And caught up. I've had a pretty productive day. Couldn't wait any longer. Won't be my last beaver strap. Loving it.
> View attachment 15614397
> View attachment 15614398
> View attachment 15614399
> ...


That strap is amazing!

You could sell those for Millions of $$$$,

Ok. Maybe thousands,

Alright, Alright, at least a few hundred,

How about some home cooking, and the anticipation of sexual favours...

(I can't cook, and won't deliver on the other...)

Love your work Al...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Does it come in those life-size *REAL* versions?[/b]


*
FIFY...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I will resist answering that. I was a very bad man for a really long time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We've got nothing better to do than read your stories from days gone by, go for it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> We've got nothing better to do than read your stories from days gone by, go for it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


^this!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you wear wide-brimmed hats, fur collars and gold chains while driving an Eldorado?


And platform shoes. Don't forget the shoes.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> And platform shoes. Don't forget the shoes.


Hmmm..... just find that in your closet did you?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm..... just find that in your closet did you?


Can't take credit, nor do I want PETA at my door.. Found it on Creative Commons, actually.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> And caught up. I've had a pretty productive day. Couldn't wait any longer. Won't be my last beaver strap. Loving it.
> View attachment 15614397
> View attachment 15614398
> View attachment 15614399
> ...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any word yet on when Snoopy arrives? No word here....


Q1 is all that they've told me.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's Christmas Eve, wishing all brothers a Merry Christmas 
And a much better 2021!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT gave me an early Xmas present (mind out of gutter but beaver tail is tasty)
> View attachment 15614454


Finally! Major congrats!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dear Santa: I've been a good boy this year; I'd like a Jenna action toy for Christmas...
> 
> View attachment 15614380


I want the Gina Carano one!









OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> It's Christmas Eve, wishing all brothers a Merry Christmas
> And a much better 2021!


One good turn deserves another.










Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to every great brother!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> From the Grand Seiko website the screw-down crown looks more flush, so I assume it's unscrewed in the photos.


All Seikos should have the crown at 4.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you wear wide-brimmed hats, fur collars and gold chains while driving an Eldorado?


A Seville slant back.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mickey said:


> I really like this 116710ln a lot. Should I buy 3 more?
> View attachment 15607413


This is starting to climb in price and is getting close to the Batman in the preowned market.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dimples, anyone?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dimples, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 15614772


Mrs Mui has a nice pair too...
Dimples I mean.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For B5.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Def not for Dog...










Or Big Al.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT gave me an early Xmas present (mind out of gutter but beaver tail is tasty)
> View attachment 15614454


YOU couldn't wait till Christmas Morning...you had to peek! tsk tsk tsk....

Congrats!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I wish you all healthy and peaceful Christmas!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Off to Maui with all my COVID-safe swag!

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate and happy holidays!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That strap is amazing!
> 
> You could sell those for Millions of $$$$,
> 
> ...


Lol thanks brother. A good pelt to use is around $50 to start off so yeah it won't be that cheap. But I'm loving the hell out of the pattern. Would definitely not order a small tail ever again though. Strap came out very great but it could have been better with a larger tail.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's a little something for the joyous occasion.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> YOU couldn't wait till Christmas Morning...you had to peek! tsk tsk tsk....
> 
> Congrats!


And the double batons look good ;-)

@sap here's a comp of 39 on right 41 on left... Notice the difference in way endlinks looks. Big difference in fit and wear.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Lol thanks brother. A good pelt to use is around $50 to start off so yeah it won't be that cheap. But I'm loving the hell out of the pattern. Would definitely not order a small tail ever again though. Strap came out very great but it could have been better with a larger tail.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Here's a little something for the joyous occasion.


THATS what I want for Christmas!! Is it too late to put that on my list?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Here's a little something for the joyous occasion.


Twas the night before Christmas; there wasn't a sound.

Not a possum was stirring; no-one was around.

We'd left on the table some tucker and beer,

Hoping that Santa Claus soon would be here;

We children were snuggled up safe in our beds,

While dreams of pavlova danced 'round in our heads;

And Mum in her nightie, and Dad in his shorts,

Had just settled down to watch TV sports.

When outside the house a mad ruckus arose;

Loud squeaking and banging woke us from our doze.

We ran to the screen door, peeked cautiously out,

Snuck onto the deck, then let out a shout.

Guess what had woken us up from our snooze,

But a rusty old Ute pulled by eight mighty 'roos.

The cheerful man driving was giggling with glee,

And we both knew at once who this plump bloke must be.

Now, I'm telling the truth it's all dinki-di,

Those eight kangaroos fairly soared through the sky.

Santa leaned out the window to pull at the reins,

And encouraged the 'roos, by calling their names.

'Now, Kylie! Now, Kirsty! Now, Shazza and Shane!

On Kipper! On, Skipper! On, Bazza and Wayne!

Park up on that water tank. Grab a quick drink,

I'll scoot down the gum tree. Be back in a wink!'

So up to the tank those eight kangaroos flew,

With the Ute full of toys, and Santa Claus too.

He slid down the gum tree and jumped to the ground,

Then in through the window he sprang with a bound.

He had bright sunburned cheeks and a milky white beard.

A jolly old joker was how he appeared.

He wore red stubby shorts and old thongs on his feet,

And a hat of deep crimson as shade from the heat.

His eyes - bright as opals - Oh! How they twinkled!

And, like a goanna, his skin was quite wrinkled!

His shirt was stretched over a round bulging belly

Which shook when he moved, like a plate full of jelly.

A fat stack of prezzies he flung from his back,

And he looked like a swaggie unfastening his pack.

He spoke not a word, but bent down on one knee,

To position our goodies beneath the yule tree.

Surfboard and footy-ball shapes for us two.

And for Dad, tongs to use on the new barbeque.

A mysterious package he left for our Mum,

Then he turned and he winked and he held up his thumb;

He strolled out on deck and his 'roos came on cue;

Flung his sack in the back and prepared to shoot through.

He bellowed out loud as they swooped past the gates-

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all, and goodonya, MATES!'

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Here's a little something for the joyous occasion.


Looks like a Pearlmaster, maybe?

Need higher res, plz


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> And the double batons look good ;-)
> 
> @sap here's a comp of 39 on right 41 on left... Notice the difference in way endlinks looks. Big difference in fit and wear.
> View attachment 15614939


Link on left looks like it came from a bank vault...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> THATS what I want for Christmas!! Is it too late to put that on my list?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's not too late; Santa has email.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Twas the night before Christmas; there wasn't a sound.
> 
> Not a possum was stirring; no-one was around.
> 
> ...


When the Big Like is not sufficient...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For B5.
> 
> View attachment 15614836


Excellent choice...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This made me smile.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Can't take credit, nor do I want PETA at my door.. Found it on Creative Commons, actually.


You guys don't recall the pimptastic threads of Flyguy in "I'm gonna get you sucka!"? Love that movie!










And we've been slacking on simpsons gifs lately...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I want the Gina Carano one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lotta plastic... I prefer her when she had to cut weight a bit...









Though I imagine she feels better now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> And the double batons look good ;-)
> 
> @sap here's a comp of 39 on right 41 on left... Notice the difference in way endlinks looks. Big difference in fit and wear.
> View attachment 15614939


So the first link's pivot is closer inboard on the 39, too?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> That's a lotta plastic... I prefer her when she had to cut weight a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea....I prefer the 2020 version. There is a pic she posted over the summer that I can't post here, but she looks PERFECT! Perfect for me.

OoO Baby!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> You guys don't recall the pimptastic threads of Flyguy in "I'm gonna get you sucka!"? Love that movie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NFL running back John "Frenchy" Fuqua was known to actually wear goldfish platforms regularly.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> That's a lotta plastic... I prefer her when she had to cut weight a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her dad used to play quarterback for the Cowboys...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> Yea....I prefer the 2020 version. There is a pic she posted over the summer that I can't post here, but she looks PERFECT! Perfect for me.
> 
> OoO Baby!


A link or it didn't happen.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> That's a lotta plastic... I prefer her when she had to cut weight a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strangely though, I found her rather hot despite her size.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This made me smile.
> 
> View attachment 15615023


The, "This is creepy!" look in her eyes?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> The, "This is creepy!" look in her eyes?


She's adorable in any pic. Ever.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm..... just find that in your closet did you?


when will it come out of the closet?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, want to say Happy Christmas to the OoO bros?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A link or it didn't happen.


Sent u a PM

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Strangely though, I found her rather hot despite her size.


Its not strange to me...that rocks. And usually I prefer the "fun size" ones.
Even if she gained or loss a few how 5'8 is perfect...Unless you boys are all Tom Cruise size.   
Also the kids were watching the The Mandalorian and never knew that was her.

Other namesConviction
CrushNationalityAmericanHeight5 ft 8 in (1.73 m)Weight143 lb (65 kg; 10.2 st)DivisionFeatherweight

That face doing that...!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> Yea....I prefer the 2020 version. There is a pic she posted over the summer that I can't post here, but she looks PERFECT! Perfect for me.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I love her character in the Mandalorian but she's definitely a little big for my taste.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You like Cermits?


Will a Cermit be on your wrist in the near future or have I missed a wrist shot?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> And caught up. I've had a pretty productive day. Couldn't wait any longer. Won't be my last beaver strap. Loving it.
> View attachment 15614397
> View attachment 15614398
> View attachment 15614399
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT gave me an early Xmas present (mind out of gutter but beaver tail is tasty)
> View attachment 15614454


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> And caught up. I've had a pretty productive day. Couldn't wait any longer. Won't be my last beaver strap. Loving it.
> View attachment 15614397
> View attachment 15614398
> View attachment 15614399
> ...


Nice beaver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Nice beaver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@jmanlay Who's that guy?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I love her character in the Mandalorian but she's definitely a little big for my taste.


Dunno bro. I could have a lot of fun with that size. You guys gotta get off that skeleton with tits stuff. 
5'8" 140 shyt yeah line em up I'll take all of them.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno bro. I could have a lot of fun with that size. You guys gotta get off that skeleton with tits stuff.
> 5'8" 140 shyt yeah line em up I'll take all of them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Amen Brother.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Link on left looks like it came from a bank vault...


Very different the 41 is rigid which wears much better than the Explorer. Which is why I said a new explorer might be good.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> So the first link's pivot is closer inboard on the 39, too?


Yes that's true too. Exp left








OP41









Exp









No review that I've seen has pointed this out but it makes big difference.

21mm at lugs also better.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone whether you celebrate or not.








And I'm not here but


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> No review that I've seen has pointed this out but it makes big difference.


Yeah, it does. They'd need to label it "effective lug-to-lug" or something. It helps explain why so many wrist shots I've seen of the OP41 show the bracelets hanging almost straight downwards from the endlinks.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, it does. They'd need to label it "effective lug-to-lug" or something. It helps explain why so many wrist shots I've seen of the OP41 show the bracelets hanging almost straight downwards from the endlinks.


Hard to explain but it does make the end link sorta like part of the case.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Stay Happy!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Will a Cermit be on your wrist in the near future or have I missed a wrist shot?


99% probability but like my old boss used to say, "You're not done 'til you're done."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno bro. I could have a lot of fun with that size. You guys gotta get off that skeleton with tits stuff.
> 5'8" 140 shyt yeah line em up I'll take all of them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Uhh, they put her in the "Featherweight" class. She must fight on the SS Obesity.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just in case you missed this...

Here's what we know about the new variant of coronavirus | Coronavirus | The Guardian

Clearest article I've seen so far on the new variant of CV in the UK.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just in case you missed this...
> 
> Here's what we know about the new variant of coronavirus | Coronavirus | The Guardian
> 
> Clearest article I've seen so far on the new variant of CV in the UK.


Interesting... Nature has a way... Longer this is prolonged..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting... Nature has a way... Longer this is prolonged..


Yeah, an epidemiologist said that the convalescent plasma treatment actually accelerates the mutation rate since it's causing the virus to adapt to the attacks more aggressively to survive than it would otherwise if left unmolested.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I think Gina's fighting weight was 140, whatever she is running around at now I'd put closer to 170 more more depending on how much muscle she has.

It's nice to see her in action though, she moves well and is one of the few believable female action actors we have


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, an epidemiologist said that the convalescent plasma treatment actually accelerates the mutation rate since it's causing the virus to adapt to the attacks more aggressively to survive than it would otherwise if left unmolested.


I have opinions I will keep to myself ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I think Gina's fighting weight was 140, whatever she is running around at now I'd put closer to 170 more more depending on how much muscle she has.
> 
> It's nice to see her in action though, she moves well and is one of the few believable female action actors we have


How are you doing? Ready for Christmas?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I have opinions I will keep to myself ;-)


What's your opinion of Jenna then?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's your opinion of Jenna then?
> 
> View attachment 15615480


Gf.

Wait, just in case you need more data...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Wait, just in case you need more data...
> 
> View attachment 15615483


Don't ask questions you don't want the answer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Don't ask questions you don't want the answer.


Gf

She does nothing for me. I'm sure she is sweet young lady.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> She does nothing for me. I'm sure she is sweet young lady.


That's why Baskin-Robbins makes 31 flavors.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's why Baskin-Robbins makes 31 flavors.


Butter pecan is my favorite followed by huckleberry which BR does not have.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Butter pecan is my favorite followed by huckleberry which BR does not have.


Black raspberry is the best. Not at BR either. Have to go to Maine or thereabouts to find it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Black raspberry is the best. Not at BR either. Have to go to Maine or thereabouts to find it.


MT best for huckleberry.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

See the best flavors are quite unique.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Merry Christmas everyone whether you celebrate or not.
> View attachment 15615398
> 
> And I'm not here but
> View attachment 15615399


Merry Christmas to you too brother. Hope you and yours have a great one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all you brothers. Love you guys. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Butter pecan is my favorite followed by huckleberry which BR does not have.


Your impressions regarding how the OP41 wears compared to the way an Explorer I (and likely OP39) wears is interesting. I'll be curious to see what Rolex rolls out to replace the current 39mm Explorer I. Maybe an Explorer I with white dial although very doubtful. Even better IMO an OP41W.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> See the best flavors are quite unique.


To thine own self be true.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Your impressions regarding how the OP41 wears compared to the way an Explorer I (and likely OP39) wears is interesting. I'll be curious to see what Rolex rolls out to replace the current 39mm Explorer I. Maybe an Explorer I with white dial although very doubtful. Even better IMO an OP41W.


I don't doubt that much depends on one's wrist. But at least in the honeymoon phase the OP41 sits more centered and firm on my wrist. I suspect the enforced curve down prevents the movement of the op39. 
LOL I'm on about 6 ADs list so will be interesting when I eventually start getting calls.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> To thine own self be true.
> 
> View attachment 15615538


Definitely stirs me in a good way.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I don't doubt that much depends on one's wrist. But at least in the honeymoon phase the OP41 sits more centered and firm on my wrist. I suspect the enforced curve down prevents the movement of the op39.
> LOL I'm on about 6 ADs list so will be interesting when I eventually start getting calls.


If you get a call on a Tiffany OP41, don't forget Jman.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Definitely stirs me in a good way.


Well, it is Christmas Eve...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, it is Christmas Eve...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15615543


Gkids over?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno bro. I could have a lot of fun with that size. You guys gotta get off that skeleton with tits stuff.
> 5'8" 140 shyt yeah line em up I'll take all of them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think that was when she was in fighting shape. She's a lot heavier than 140 in the Mandalorian I think. Still sexy though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> I think Gina's fighting weight was 140, whatever she is running around at now I'd put closer to 170 more more depending on how much muscle she has.
> 
> It's nice to see her in action though, she moves well and is one of the few believable female action actors we have


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's your opinion of Jenna then?
> 
> View attachment 15615480


What's her fighting weight?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gkids over?


Tomorrow


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I think that was when she was in fighting shape. She's a lot heavier than 140 in the Mandalorian I think. Still sexy though.


And that's the bottom line. Sexy isn't a size or proportion. I've known some really skinny sexy girls and some pretty dang thick sexy girls. Everything in between also. Either got it or don't.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 99% probability but like my old boss used to say, "You're not done 'til you're done."


So, not sure if you said, is this a brand new Cermit from an AD with its value locked in at msrp?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> So, not sure if you said, is this a brand new Cermit from an AD with its value locked in at msrp?


Not exactly. Since I'm swapping a ROO ceramic chrono, the AD is trying to come up with a cash offer that I'm willing to accept along with a new Cermit that will have my name on the papers.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT gave me an early Xmas present (mind out of gutter but beaver tail is tasty)
> View attachment 15614454


Nice one mate. Congrats.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Merry Xmas BrOoOs


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I think that was when she was in fighting shape. She's a lot heavier than 140 in the Mandalorian I think. Still sexy though.


Season 2 finale was pretty fantastic imho.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Merry Xmas BrOoOs
> 
> View attachment 15615568


Love the LN! Are we still coining it the "Guinness" here?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Might keep the Guinness and send bracelet to Rolliworks for brushing.

Bro Sport said it is easy to revert back to PCL’s and it seems to be relatively inexpensive....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all guys..


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not exactly. Since I'm swapping a ROO ceramic chrono, the AD is trying to come up with a cash offer that I'm willing to accept along with a new Cermit that will have my name on the papers.


Hmm, would the Rolex overlords approve of that sort of negotiation by one of their ADs?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas to everyone.
All the best for the new year.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Its not strange to me...that rocks. And usually I prefer the "fun size" ones.
> Even if she gained or loss a few how 5'8 is perfect...Unless you boys are all Tom Cruise size.
> Also the kids were watching the The Mandalorian and never knew that was her.
> 
> ...


My chick is 5'7".

OoO Baby!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine is 5'2", which is perfect for me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Landing on Maui


















And a lume shot from the plane


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Landing on Maui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So no need to quarantine after you land? What's the protocol for you?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Landing on Maui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quarantine?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not exactly. Since I'm swapping a ROO ceramic chrono, the AD is trying to come up with a cash offer that I'm willing to accept along with a new Cermit that will have my name on the papers.


Gf.

I have no expectation that I'll wind up at MSRP on the Cermit; I just want enough cash (relative what the ROO trades on Chrono 24 or thereabouts) if I decide to flip it to a trusted seller if I don't warm to it...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So no need to quarantine after you land? What's the protocol for you?





Betterthere said:


> Quarantine?


No quarantine! Had the proper negative covid-19 test within 72 hours. Need to check in daily on the Hawaii.gov website and then a covid test before leaving


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Anybody following the "Disappointing Scurfa Experience" thread?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I think that was when she was in fighting shape. She's a lot heavier than 140 in the Mandalorian I think. Still sexy though.


It wouldn't surprise me if she was 150ish. Which is 100% fine by me!

OoO Baby!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merry Christmas Gentlemen










Took the picture hours ago but just realized the watch was underdeveloped. No major loss on this thread but for those interested it's a 1952 Omega with a gold and SS case and nicely aged dial.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Merry Christmas Gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the elf 2 birds and a handful of bird shyte more interesting anyway


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Mine is 5'2", which is perfect for me.


Years ago I was engaged to a girl that was 5'4" and a size 0. Clothes shopping with her was an adventure as she would openly pine how nothing fits her because everything is to big on her. This would usually happen when some poor gal on the other side of the rack is looking for a size 14 to squeeze into. The looks of hatred from these ladies towards my ex were borderline criminal. 

OoO Baby!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if she was 150ish. Which is 100% fine by me!
> 
> OoO Baby!


No way. In the Mandalorian, she's at least 180.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> No way. In the Mandalorian, she's at least 180.


No way would I date a woman heavier than me...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No way would I date a woman heavier than me...


Maybe not at my covid weight but not my concern because I doubt Mrs BT could hit 210


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

To all the brothers of OoO who celebrate Christmas; here's wishing you all a very Happy and Blessed Christmas and all the best for the New Year ahead. God bless brothers!










N.B. OoO Christmas isn't Christmas without the Simpsons


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No way would I date a woman heavier than me...


How about taller?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about taller?


Mrs BT was taller when we met


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, I had been busy in the run up to Christmas and had t posted much but all caught up.

Congratulations on you brother @Betterthere on your Christmas present - new OP41. The blue looks nice


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about taller?


I believe Jenna is much shorter... 😄


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, I had been busy in the run up to Christmas and had t posted much but all caught up.
> 
> Congratulations on you brother @Betterthere on your Christmas present - new OP41. The blue looks nice


Thanks! ... mrs BT came thru and said if you want one just pay the guy in FL... no begging


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks! ... mrs BT came thru and said if you want one just pay the guy in FL... no begging


Yeah, it's the "begging" part that is off putting. Nice watch and it going to make my choice of next watch harder


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe Jenna is much shorter...


How tall is she?

I noticed some actresses are actually very short like 5' type. Examples are Kristen Bell. They look "cute" though.... 

I think 5' 3" is good height plus heels 

But I have seen slender 5' 11" types but are proportional in all areas making them look ... erm... delicious


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe Jenna is much shorter... 😄


Who's Jenna?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks! ... mrs BT came thru and said if you want one just pay the guy in FL... no begging


That's a fine lady you've got there. Unfortunately, FL guy's prices are a little more palatable on some models than others. With the Cermit or Hulk, not gonna happen for me.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To all the brothers of OoO who celebrate Christmas; here's wishing you all a very Happy and Blessed Christmas and all the best for the New Year ahead. God bless brothers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks! ... mrs BT came thru and said if you want one just pay the guy in FL... no begging


😂


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

A year ago... Skipped this year you know why


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No way would I date a woman heavier than me...


Who said anything about date?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody following the "Disappointing Scurfa Experience" thread?


 Is it in the public forum? I only look over there when someone mentions an interesting thread.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody following the "Disappointing Scurfa Experience" thread?


Nope, have a link?

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> That's a fine lady you've got there. Unfortunately, FL guy's prices are a little more palatable on some models than others. With the Cermit or Hulk, not gonna happen for me.


Mr. Orlando has a pretty strong bid for my Cermit. Whenever it gets here...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Been in and out a lot these last few months. To all the OoO and SoOoO brothers Merry Christmas and happy holidays.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Is it in the public forum? I only look over there when someone mentions an interesting thread.


Godfrey

Found it, but I don't know what to make of it. I'm surprised at the performance issues, but not impressed with how the guy handled his complaints.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Been in and out a lot these last few months. To all the OoO and SoOoO brothers Merry Christmas and happy holidays.


Is that a well-dressed dog walking on two legs?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No way would I date a woman heavier than me...


Don't have that problem at 250 ....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Is that a well-dressed dog walking on two legs?


I think its Cindy-Lou Who?!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Got new Blunnies for Xmas. Lagetha got the best wellies in the world, Le Chameau (QEII wears them, goes good with Barbour, BT).
Will come in handy in this downpour.

yes the dog is alive


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Is it in the public forum? I only look over there when someone mentions an interesting thread.


dive watch Disappointing Scurfa experience...

read from start... don't have a dog in it but last few posts amazing


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Got new Blunnies for Xmas. Lagetha got the best wellies in the world, Le Chameau (QEII wears them, goes good with Barbour, BT).
> Will come in handy in this downpour.
> 
> yes the dog is alive
> ...


so you moved to Britain or scotland? ever watch Skyfall


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> so you moved to Britain or scotland? ever watch Skyfall


gf your wife has nice legs btw


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> so you moved to Britain or scotland? ever watch Skyfall


Nah, still in rainy NC


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> gf your wife has nice legs btw


She does, actually.
Horse riding does wonders for legs and a$$
Sadly not visible in picture.
Only my fat calves ;-)


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Got new Blunnies for Xmas. Lagetha got the best wellies in the world, Le Chameau (QEII wears them, goes good with Barbour, BT).
> Will come in handy in this downpour.
> 
> yes the dog is alive
> ...


I have 3 pair of Blundstones! Love 'em!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Nah, still in rainy NC


ever checked Tom Ford website?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> She does, actually.
> Horse riding does wonders for legs and a$$
> Sadly not visible in picture.
> Only my fat calves ;-)


I posted my legs recently..maybe a new subject


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just finished my Santa duties. Our family tradition has been for me call all the nieces and nephews in my best deep Santa voice: "Hello. This is Santa. Merry Christmas! Ho, Ho, Ho! Have you been a good boy (or girl) this year? I've packed my sleigh and about ready to take off. What have you set out for me? Santa likes gingerbread cookies and milk and Rudolph wants his marshmallows." 

Most of the kids are now married but they play along; I also call their parents to see if they've been good...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I have 3 pair of Blundstones! Love 'em!!!


had several pair... didn't see much value in singles


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just finished my Santa duties. Our family tradition has been for me call all the nieces and nephews in my best deep Santa voice: "Hello. This is Santa. Merry Christmas! Ho, Ho, Ho! Have you been a good boy (or girl) this year? I've packed my sleigh and about ready to take off. What have you set out for me? Santa likes gingerbread cookies and milk and Rudolph wants his marshmallows."
> 
> Most of the kids are now married but they play along; I also call their parents to see if they've been good...


since we skipped the annual kill and eat a pig and steamed oysters...Mrs BT called all her old widow cousins living alone tonight


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> ever checked Tom Ford website?


Too pricey for this country boyo..,


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I posted my legs recently..maybe a new subject


Scary thought....


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Is that a well-dressed dog walking on two legs?


Daughter playing in the snow. Western NC mountains getting it good tonight.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Daughter playing in the snow. Western NC mountains getting it good tonight.


Merry Christmas! Fun times that age...I am not that old so I don't know how the hell my kids got to be 19 and 24!!!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Merry Christmas! Fun times that age...I am not that old so I don't know how the hell my kids got to be 19 and 24!!!


Merry Christmas to you as well! She loves the snow. Hard to get her inside.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Nope, have a link?
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology











Disappointing Scurfa experience...


I usually never write posts like this and I haven't been online here in a while, but after receiving the photo below via text today from the young man I gifted the watch to two years ago, I feel compelled to comment about my wholly unsatisfactory Scurfa experiences. I bought five Scurfa watches...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Hmm, would the Rolex overlords approve of that sort of negotiation by one of their ADs?


I think as long as value is placed on the Cermit at MSRP.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Remember boys...Rolex goes 30% Off MSRP in after Christmas Sales!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Disappointing Scurfa experience...
> 
> 
> I usually never write posts like this and I haven't been online here in a while, but after receiving the photo below via text today from the young man I gifted the watch to two years ago, I feel compelled to comment about my wholly unsatisfactory Scurfa experiences. I bought five Scurfa watches...
> ...


That's called washing dirty linen in public


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's called washing dirty linen in public


I had to post something. Paul posted and then...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Remember boys...Rolex goes 30% Off MSRP in after Christmas Sales!!!


Really?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I had to post something. Paul posted and then...


In my humble opinion, I think the OP feels entitled. The seals on the watches may have failed after two years. What he needs is a Casio Duro. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


Don't forget to leave milk and cookies for Santa.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


Same to you...are you driving the sleigh tonight?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really?


A boy can dream...empty Rolex dreams...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> dive watch Disappointing Scurfa experience...
> 
> read from start... don't have a dog in it but last few posts amazing


It has a bit of that "you couldn't possibly make this right" vibe. That always raises my hackles.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> A boy can dream...empty Rolex dreams...
> 
> View attachment 15615805


Don't dream anymore. A certain trusted seller is in Florida....

And I see he has a watch I am interested in.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Remember boys...Rolex goes 30% Over 2x MSRP in after Christmas Sales!!!


FIFY


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> FIFY


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It has a bit of that "you couldn't possibly make this right" vibe. That always raises my hackles.


People who air dirty linen is out for revenge post. They expect to shame a business owner sufficiently so that said business owner will simply roll over and give them the product for free. Otherwise, the alternative is a long drawn out affair that will escalate to a point where it will embarrass said business owner.

I had participated in a thread on the Stowa sun-forum last year where a guy who opened his watch and then accused Stowa of failure WR. The owner of Stowa himself participated in the forum and he explained his side of the story, ie., the watch arrived back for warranty without the rubber seal but he bit the bullet and repaired the watch for the guy because the guy claimed that the watch didn't have a rubber seal when he opened it. In cases like this, it's one person's word against another. Having said that, Stowa was exceptional as they covered the DHL costs unlike when I sent my Ball or Seiko for warranty. Both times, I had to pay for the watch to be sent back but they covered the return to me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Paul posted and said be back after Christmas then OP posted like he just wanted to drop it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Paul posted and said be back after Christmas then OP posted like he just wanted to drop it.


The reality is that the ball is now in Paul's court to savage his reputation. This thread will get found by people who do a search.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Maui sunset number on Christmas Eve


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^way to go


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheers, brothers OoO!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> No way. In the Mandalorian, she's at least 180.


Still ok.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Cheers, brothers OoO!


We are on the way!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> We are on the way!


Maui is the spot! So peaceful here


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maui is the spot! So peaceful here


been there betterthere


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maui is the spot! So peaceful here


The flight is what makes us not go as much. We are on the East coast and by the time....well you understand. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> The flight is what makes us not go as much. We are on the East coast and by the time....well you understand. LOL


thus the carribean


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> The flight is what makes us not go as much. We are on the East coast and by the time....well you understand. LOL


I definitely understand. We have family and friends that come here from the east coast. Basically a 12 hour flight (with layover in between).

Many people we know do a week in LA or something and then fly out to Maui. But especially this year, travel has been tough!

I basically grew up on Maui, have been coming to this island since before I was born, technically


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I definitely understand. We have family and friends that come here from the east coast. Basically a 12 hour flight (with layover in between).
> 
> Many people we know do a week in LA or something and then fly out to Maui. But especially this year, travel has been tough!
> 
> I basically grew up on Maui, have been coming to this island since before I was born, technically


We enjoyed it but not worth the long flight now unless heading to AUS?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> We enjoyed it but not worth the long flight now unless heading to AUS?


That's definitely fair. Middle of the pacific, so tough flight unless you're coming from Los angles or Japan.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's definitely fair. Middle of the pacific, so tough flight unless you're coming from Los angles or Japan.


BUT i'm glad you are there!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> thus the carribean


1:20 Atlanta to EYW. It's not perfect but its fun and close...and the water is clear. Fun fact Key West is actually located much closer to Caribbean islands than to mainland Florida. We'll thats what I read. LOL

We like it here...been going for 20 years. Its gotten expensive and needs another overhaul but the property makes up for it.








Casa Marina Key West, Curio Collection by Hilton


One of the top Key West resorts, the Casa Marina Key West, Curio Collection by Hilton provides oceanfront accommodations, stunning views, and old-world iconic luxury.




www.casamarinaresort.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> BUT i'm glad you are there!


Me too! Been a long year, that's for sure!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> 1:20 Atlanta to EYW. It's not perfect but its fun and close...and the water is clear. Fun fact Key West is actually located much closer to Caribbean islands than to mainland Florida. We'll thats what I read. LOL
> 
> We like it here...been going for 20 years. Its gotten expensive and needs another overhaul but the property makes up for it.
> 
> ...


been there betterthere.... fun place. As you know, we / me tend to head to Caymans for ease.. and other places.. due to the suck year there are couple of problems. #1 Caymans wont let much of anyone in #2 as an old fart I'm on medicare ..yes i have BCBS that covers remaining and is valid outside USA I also have a renewable travel insurance that handles such stuff as medical and body retrieval for example, it in theory covers spec ops extraction . 
BUT in this year I do not want to be outside USA just in case extended covid stay. That leaves USVI or PR. Knowing hospital facilities uh no thanks.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

It's midnight time for some Zzzzs up in 4.5 hours...leave you this Christmas with the WUS Serenity Prayer


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And with that ... Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> I have 3 pair of Blundstones! Love 'em!!!


I only have one pair. So does this mean I should get another pair at least?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> had several pair... didn't see much value in singles


Do they come in singles?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And matching shoes


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Remember boys...Rolex goes 30% Off MSRP in after Christmas Sales!!!


Haha

So, what do you think of this as a Christmas Day watch?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Cheers, brothers OoO!


Is that a Vesper?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> Still ok.
> 
> OoO Baby!


More than ok!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that a Vesper?


It is!

Sadly the club didn't have kina lillet, so I settled for 3 parts gin, 1 part vodka, and ¼ part dry vermouth with the lemon peel

Still delicious!

Also, this iPhone 12 Pro camera is crazy! 10 second exposure


















Please, let me know if I should stop with the photos


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Loving this strap


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks! ... mrs BT came thru and said if you want one just pay the guy in FL... no begging


Nice to know a gal who knows a guy 

Early Christmas present?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody following the "Disappointing Scurfa Experience" thread?


I read the first few posts from the OP describing how unlucky he was concerning his Scurfa watches. Given their popularity on WUS I anticipated some fall out but haven't checked.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Do they come in singles?


Not according to Woody Allen 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha
> 
> So, what do you think of this as a Christmas Day watch?


Nice head 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Great day to fly...until the Captain says "we need to talk to maintenance" because they can't get all of the overhead lights to stop blinking and every attendant light dinging!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Here's a little something for the joyous occasion.


#gf

Also red and almost as tasty... Merry Christmas brothers!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> How are you doing? Ready for Christmas?


Pretty good other than lockdown. Halfway through my emergency guinness 

Hard to say if anyone other than me got symptoms, just being stuck in the house together for days triggers headaches, nausea, vomiting, and runny noses from crying after being yelled at to be quiet 

Merry Xmas brothers!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> It is!
> 
> Sadly the club didn't have kina lillet, so I settled for 3 parts gin, 1 part vodka, and ¼ part dry vermouth with the lemon peel
> 
> ...


Please don't stop travel even virtual better than nothing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I read the first few posts from the OP describing how unlucky he was concerning his Scurfa watches. Given their popularity on WUS I anticipated some fall out but haven't checked.
> 
> LOoOser in the bro


Check last few including Paul's.

Yes early Christmas.

Mickey only you could get Paul more worked up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Pretty good other than lockdown. Halfway through my emergency guinness
> 
> Hard to say if anyone other than me got symptoms, just being stuck in the house together for days triggers headaches, nausea, vomiting, and runny noses from crying after being yelled at to be quiet
> 
> Merry Xmas brothers!


How's taste and smell?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tiffany (right) says Merry Christmas!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Please, let me know if I should stop with the photos


No. The answer is no.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone seen Wonder Woman 1984 yet? Thoughts?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> How's taste and smell?


Well, I'm drinking and enjoying Guinness, so half the people would say I have impeccable taste and half would say I've lost all sense of it 

But it seems to be intact. I'll go for a jog tomorrow and that will really tell the tale. Weight lifting seems fine though.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone seen Wonder Woman 1984 yet? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15616403


We joined HBO yesterday so we should be watching it in a bit. Will report back.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s Christmas morning for me now. Hope you all have a good one. Or have had a good one.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Oooh, I'm digging these. Hope they are a reasonable diameter and thickness


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone seen Wonder Woman 1984 yet? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15616403


Not yet


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone. Bright, chilly day in Big D.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Oooh, I'm digging these. Hope they are a reasonable diameter and thickness


Since it's IWC, I wouldn't get my hopes up...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

It's not Hawaii but it was only an 1:25 with a tail wind! A watch pic then time to spend some time with those people who keep following me...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Birthyear Omega


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since it's IWC, I wouldn't get my hopes up...


LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas bros! A new watch gift from Mrs Mav and Jr...










Yeah I'm in my Xmas PJ's, a tradition in our house.

And we had K-BBQ for dinner last night. Lots of meat, still super full.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In my humble opinion, I think the OP feels entitled. The seals on the watches may have failed after two years. What he needs is a Casio Duro. LOL


arent you supposed to replace batteries every 18 months or so? So 2.5 years is more than the expected?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Same to you...are you driving the sleigh tonight?


my kids saw mommy kissing santa


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone seen Wonder Woman 1984 yet? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15616403


Like the first one, I'm watching it later just for Gal.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Please don't stop travel even virtual better than nothing.


I'll have some from the golf course later this morning!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The reality is that the ball is now in Paul's court to *savage* his reputation. This thread will get found by people who do a search.


indeed


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone seen Wonder Woman 1984 yet? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15616403


official movie of OoO? Will check it out.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

For some reason the chickens always chase me. I think it's because I won't feed them cheez-it's...
Although it might have been my watch as I thought I heard one of them yelling something about "Grand Seiko's are better than Rolex bla bla bla..."



















Everything else pretty normal...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone seen Wonder Woman 1984 yet? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15616403


Watching it now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Almost lunchtime for choice beef tenderloin. This wine is one of the best ever, especially at its price point of just over $30. Hopefully everyone is having a nice Christmas and Aussies day after Christmas. I think December 26th for Dick Mui too.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Gonna wear something festive for the holiday...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wrist check on the course! More scenic shots after the game!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Gonna wear something festive for the holiday...
> 
> View attachment 15616801


Haha, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My stocking


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Wrist check on the course! More scenic shots after the game!


Gold or Emerald?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

From mother in law.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> From mother in law.


That's nice. Never got anything worth sharing from my in-laws...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That's nice. Never got anything worth sharing from my in-laws...


If you didn't want to share, the gifts must have been good!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> If you didn't want to share, the gifts must have been good!


.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Hemingway use to wet his whistle here but was more of a regular at Capt. Tony's around the corner...but don't tell the tourists...you'll break their heart.

Usually end up here for a few pops...always fun.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Hemingway use to wet his whistle here but was more of a regular at Capt. Tony's around the corner...but don't tell the tourists...you'll break their heart.
> 
> Usually end up here for a few pops...always fun.


Do the Coast Guard hydrofoils still zip around the water all the time dowh there?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wonder how many know how he met his end in Idaho?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Gold or Emerald?


Gold! Shot a 103 (with a few second tries). Which is good for me, considering I only picked golf back up this year!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great day. First time in few months all the kids and gkids were here together.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15615469


That looks kinda yummy and disgusting


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

For the Aussies....
I suspect it maybe over the top and lose structure quickly.... we shall see

decanting now (late) while prime rib roast is resting....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Just in case the Command is dead, I have a back up...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> arent you supposed to replace batteries every 18 months or so? So 2.5 years is more than the expected?


Probably, but I think I get about 4 years out of a battery. I know for sure that i have hardly had to replace the battery for my ETA modules watches. It seems that they draw very little power compared to say the Casio G shock which appears to deplete the battery quicker. But that could also be that my son plays with the light function a lot....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> indeed


Oops! Damn auto correct


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> official movie of OoO? Will check it out.


No, Gal is official movie star of OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> For some reason the chickens always chase me. I think it's because I won't feed them cheez-it's...
> Although it might have been my watch as I thought I heard one of them yelling something about "Grand Seiko's are better than Rolex bla bla bla..."
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you say "I feel like chicken tonight?"

Watch them run for their lives


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Wrist check on the course! More scenic shots after the game!


Beer improves the swing?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Since we're sharing wines, this is what I'm sipping today.










And still wearing this:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's nice. Never got anything worth sharing from my in-laws...


Sure of course you won't share. You got their daughter....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Watching it now.


GF

So WW84 was pretty good. First one better imho, but still a fun watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> GF
> 
> So WW84 was pretty good. First one better imho, but still a *fun watch*.


which fun watch did you get?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoyed the Maui Brewing co so much on the course, stopped by their Brewery for lunch and a flight!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> which fun watch did you get?


Nice, I should've said no pun intended. The movie did feature Chris Pine's character's original crown at 12 pilot watch as well as an 80s digital (Casio maybe?).


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Do the Coast Guard hydrofoils still zip around the water all the time dowh there?


Ya know I've been coming here since 1989 and every year pretty regularly since 1996 ...and I've never see one!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Ya know I've been coming here since 1989 and every year pretty regularly since 1996 ...and I've never see one!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Gold! Shot a 103 (with a few second tries). Which is good for me, considering I only picked golf back up this year!


Nice!

Only time I played there I shot 85. Crazy day!!! I usual shoot 90-95 at far easier courses.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Only time I played there I shot 85. Crazy day!!! I usual shoot 90-95 at far easier courses.


That's amazing! I'm going to try and get out once more, maybe play emerald or go down to kaanapali


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Friend came over while I was cooking for the fam. Polished off a Brunello Di Montalcino. Delish!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's amazing! I'm going to try and get out once more, maybe play emerald or go down to kaanapali


Makena's course is nice.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Since we're sharing wines, this is what I'm sipping today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should be excellent and ready to drink

I have a Barolo addiction.

spent our honeymoon in Piemonte.

Viette is my favorite.

cheers Kiwi man


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Friend came over while I was cooking for the fam. Polished off a Brunello Di Montalcino. Delish!


Dang!
Love me a Brunello


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Time for..,


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> That should be excellent and ready to drink
> 
> I have a Barolo addiction.
> 
> ...


It is excellent!

Barolo has always been my favorite. If it weren't for the relatively high price tag, I would drink it more often. Jealous of your trip to Piemonte. I would love to go one day.

I also got this as a Christmas gift but I won't open it just yet.










Cheers to you! Enjoy your Scotch!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> For the Aussies....
> I suspect it maybe over the top and lose structure quickly.... we shall see
> 
> decanting now (late) while prime rib roast is resting....
> ...





jorgenl said:


> Just in case the Command is dead, I have a back up...
> 
> View attachment 15617039


Yeah, I'm guessing you're gonna have to pop the backup...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> That should be excellent and ready to drink
> 
> I have a Barolo addiction.
> 
> ...





kiwi71 said:


> It is excellent!
> 
> Barolo has always been my favorite. If it weren't for the relatively high price tag, I would drink it more often. Jealous of your trip to Piemonte. I would love to go one day.
> 
> ...


Maybe I shouldn't crack this one open tonight.

















Maybe just the Sangiovese.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, I'll play.










Still quite young after all these years but a couple of hours brought it around...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

McKayla celebrating Christmas on her pillow...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have we seen Jenna today? BT, avert your eyes!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have we seen Jenna today? BT, avert your eyes!
> 
> View attachment 15617195


I was a little harsh  sweet girl in flannel has to be a winner


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, I'll play.
> 
> View attachment 15617180
> 
> ...











 JK! Enjoy!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have we seen Jenna today? BT, avert your eyes!
> 
> View attachment 15617195


This is a nice one


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Dunno bro. I could have a lot of fun with that size. You guys gotta get off that skeleton with tits stuff.
> 5'8" 140 shyt yeah line em up I'll take all of them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'd take Gina in any of her many forms.

I can't pin down why though.

She's undeniably cute, I love her cheeky smile, but mostly I think it may be her sexy voice, and the smart commanding tone she seems to use and that she kicks ass.

Maybe I just need to be dominated by a smart, powerful woman...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's your opinion of Jenna then?
> 
> View attachment 15615480


How many likes can I give again?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing you're gonna have to pop the backup...


Actually, it still had some legs but faded fast


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Merry Christmas to all you brothers. Love you guys.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> the elf 2 birds and a handful of bird shyte more interesting anyway


I like old Omega's.
Since I don't have one, photos will do.
Bring 'em on RJ...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about taller?


Nope.
I find tall women intimidating.
Yes. I have multiple complex issues...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I'd take Gina in any of her many forms.
> 
> I can't pin down why though.
> 
> ...


saw what you did there. She's a knockout. I agree.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> ...
> I can't pin down why though... and that she kicks ass.
> ..
> Maybe I just need to be dominated by a smart, powerful woman.....


Okay...

The last domineering woman said this to me after she whop my arse.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> How many likes can I give again?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


As many as you like


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merry Christmas again bros from me and this bad ass beaver. Lmao


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Nope.
> I find tall women intimidating.
> Yes. I have multiple complex issues...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Maximum height for me is 5' 11".


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maximum height for me is 5' 11".


I don't at all. And I'm only 5'9" on a good day. I got no problem getting with a taller woman. Love em.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Nope.
> I find tall women intimidating.
> Yes. I have multiple complex issues...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I have no choice but to like taller women.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay...
> 
> The last domineering woman said this to me after she whop my arse.


Me thinks you were lucky. Don't they often drain one's bank account or max out one's American Express before that comment?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Me thinks you were lucky. Don't they often drain one's bank account or max out one's American Express before that comment?


Erm...

You're mistaking her for this...










Not my kind of girl. I like athletic and sporty type with some meat.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Erm...
> 
> You're mistaking her for this...
> 
> ...


Here ya go...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure of course you won't share. You got their daughter....


Swapping on the other hand...
Happy boxing day!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Here ya go...


Godfrey.

Well, athletic anyway. But there should be enough meat if you count both girls.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Here ya go...


Thanks. This


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Swapping on the other hand...
> Happy boxing day!


Swapping... umm.. 

Sounds like an indecent proposal


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mama's Fish House!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Swapping... umm..
> 
> Sounds like an indecent proposal


Here's a swapping proposal


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Birthyear Rolex


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder how many know how he met his end in Idaho?


That says a lot about Idaho 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I like old Omega's.
> Since I don't have one, photos will do.
> Bring 'em on RJ...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I'll have to post a side shot of the gold bezel and lugs with the SS case side. Really pops.

Yesterday was Constellation day but no
pics.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hope everyone had a great day. First time in few months all the kids and gkids were here together.


Didn't get to see much of our 3.5 year old granddaughter as we celebrated outside with Santa. But our 8 mo old spent the night so I got to play with him yesterday. Third gkid due in c. 6 weeks.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Wintery weather for Christmas and New Years and then I hope the snow disappears for another 12 mo.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Run, Luke! Run!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341799943414157314


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder how many know how he met his end in Idaho?


I wasn't aware of the Hemmingway - Idaho connection until you mentioned it and I did a little reading on it. 👍


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Run, Luke! Run!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341799943414157314


I am so not a cat person, but...Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jman, better that you're in FL than at home... Crazy times.


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Vikings and Saints 20 - 24 at the movement









1957/58 Constellation

And a couple more shots of a gold SS 1952 Omega that doesn't get much wear (I'm not a gold type of guy)



























LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Well, WW84 was a big disappointment. I hope it didn't cost them much to make (didn't look that expensive) because it feels like a tv show.

For the Gal fans, the snyder muscle plan is wearing off and she is just looking... Ok I guess.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pecan pie for breakfast on this day after Christmas.👍


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

@SaMaster14 Good morning...we brought our own Peet's and for some reason it tastes better this morning although I know your coffee is just a little "better" than mine in Hawaii!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay...
> 
> The last domineering woman said this to me after she whop my arse.


And yet. Ronda Rousey does nothing for me.

Go figure...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Well, WW84 was a big disappointment. I hope it didn't cost them much to make (didn't look that expensive) because it feels like a tv show.
> 
> For the Gal fans, the snyder muscle plan is wearing off and she is just looking... Ok I guess.


The movie had a budget of $200 million.

Ok, you guess?? Line forms behind me then...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She is 5'11"...










What I'm feeling is _not_ intimidation...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's someone 5'10". Any better?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What if they look friendly, B5?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Well, WW84 was a big disappointment. I hope it didn't cost them much to make (didn't look that expensive) because it feels like a tv show.
> 
> For the Gal fans, the snyder muscle plan is wearing off and she is just looking... Ok I guess.


Ok, that's funny, we bought my mom a new 65" 4K tv and watched WW on that and I thought the tv show feel of the movie was mostly due to not adjusting the settings yet. I guess it really was the movie.

I thought it was ok. The 80s jokes were funny. The wishy premise of it felt a little like a Twilight Zone episode though.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The movie had a budget of $200 million.
> 
> Ok, you guess?? Line forms behind me then...


No way did that film cost 200 million. NO WAY.

If it did (and that's not WB rolling in an entire year of loss into the budget) then it was the most mismanaged film in history.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> Like the first one, I'm watching it later just for Gal.


Well I thought it was OK. Good performance from Gal and Pedro Pascual. Liked the 80's themes and jokes. But the wishing plot had me wishing for a different one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> And yet. Ronda Rousey does nothing for me.
> 
> Go figure...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Beats the shyte out of me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^or she would


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Mama's Fish House!


That looks worth eating watch looks good also.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Birthyear Rolex
> View attachment 15617447


Was that a pong?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wintery weather for Christmas and New Years and then I hope the snow disappears for another 12 mo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful trees!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> @SaMaster14 Good morning...we brought our own Peet's and for some reason it tastes better this morning although I know your coffee is just a little "better" than mine in Hawaii!


That looks great! There is definitely something about Kona coffee brewed in Hawaii though, for sure!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> That looks worth eating watch looks good also.


Thank you!

Mama's Fish House is a pretty famous restaurant on the island. It's in Paia and people come from all over the island for their stuffed mahi mahi!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> That looks great! There is definitely something about Kona coffee brewed in Hawaii though, for sure!


Fell in love with it there.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Trying take a picture of a lizard to see if y’all think it would make a good strap. But they move so fast it’s impossible to take their photo...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Trying take a picture of a lizard to see if y'all think it would make a good strap. But they move so fast it's impossible to take their photo...


Do like Audubon


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Do like Audubon


They just move too fast...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> They just move too fast...


I see what you mean... Is that quarantined?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And yet. Ronda Rousey does nothing for me.
> 
> Go figure...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I like her when she's on a break and wasn't training for a fight. She looked great until she was in prefight shape. Haven't seen anything recent in a while.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Trying take a picture of a lizard to see if y'all think it would make a good strap. But they move so fast it's impossible to take their photo...


It thinks you want to eat it.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I like her when she's on a break and wasn't training for a fight. She looked great until she was in prefight shape. Haven't seen anything recent in a while.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


There is something about her...plus bar fights would be hilarious.

Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15618082


Medicine?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Medicine?


Yep...

Left over egg nog


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What if they look friendly, B5?
> 
> View attachment 15617800


Friendly is hot fer sur

Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She is 5'11"...
> 
> View attachment 15617777
> 
> ...


Rock hard?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> There is something about her...plus bar fights would be hilarious.
> 
> Mickey
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Such a completely different dynamic. Having a chick that can beat you up. But on the flip side there's no worry at the bar of guys grabbing her or worrying about her going anywhere by herself. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Black5 said:


> And yet. Ronda Rousey does nothing for me.
> 
> Go figure...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You look up trailer park chick in dictionary - pic of Ronda.....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She is 5'11"...
> 
> View attachment 15617777
> 
> ...


Pictures are one thing, but standing next to her is another.

Having to stand on tip toes to give her a kiss...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Pictures are one thing, but standing next to her is another.
> 
> Having to stand on tip toes to give her a kiss...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Lay her down first, duh...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

What the hell... I never knew quartz Rolex were so cheap.

Delete per @Dogbert_is_fat

OH The Shame...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Pictures are one thing, but standing next to her is another.
> 
> Having to stand on tip toes to give her a kiss...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Tell her to assume the position.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Was that a pong?


no sir. Nobody got pong'd yesterday.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Lay her down first, duh...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mickey said:


> What the hell... I never knew quartz Rolex were so cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the new 2021 model with Monoflex endlinks which are machined as part of the case 

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> You look up trailer park chick in dictionary - pic of Ronda.....












^^^Leaves Christmas lights up all year long.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15618488


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15618488


Funny (ironic) how some of our loved ones depart in a coffin and others arrive in one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15618488


Son of a frog?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Such a completely different dynamic. Having a chick that can beat you up. But on the flip side there's no worry at the bar of guys grabbing her or worrying about her going anywhere by herself. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's my kind of woman. One that can take care of me


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Pictures are one thing, but standing next to her is another.
> 
> Having to stand on tip toes to give her a kiss...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Laying in bed? All equalised


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Pictures are one thing, but standing next to her is another.
> 
> Having to stand on tip toes to give her a kiss...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I think you just revealed your height...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Lay her down first, duh...


Hahaha, never read ahead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> What the hell... I never knew quartz Rolex were so cheap.


It's against forum rules to discuss fakes, especially posting a link to a fake sale....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tell her to assume the position.


What position?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Since Rhonda Rousey is so controversial to you guys... but you got to admire those kicks, no?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Since Rhonda Rousey is so controversial to you guys... but you got to admire those kicks, no?


I don't know that controversial applies. More like oddly interesting, imo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I don't know that controversial applies. More like oddly interesting, imo.


Yes. Maybe wrong choice of words. At one stage in my youth, I went out with a girl who had a black belt in Karate and a junior belt in Judo. She was rough on the edges, certainly not a fragile princess-cy person but overall, a very fun person to hang out with and as someone said, no worries about her being able to look after herself.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What if they look friendly, B5?
> 
> View attachment 15617800


In thise heels?
It's not gonna be my fault that I won't look her in the eyes often as her decollotage is always at my eye level...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> They just move too fast...


Sneaky little critter is hiding.
Check in all the crevices...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> In thise heels?
> It's not gonna be my fault that I won't look her in the eyes often as her decollotage is always at my eye level...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I don't see the problem.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone got big plans for New Year's Eve?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone got big plans for New Year's Eve?
> 
> View attachment 15618598


Yes. HUGE plans...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Yes. HUGE plans...


different


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's against forum rules to discuss fakes, especially posting a link to a fake sale....


That was fake??

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone got big plans for New Year's Eve?
> 
> View attachment 15618598


Yup. Big plans. Got to work off all that extra weight


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yes. HUGE plans...


That's what she said?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

FWIW, I did some reading about Ronda, and she seems pretty cool after all. However, much of her wrestling shtick seems to parallel Rowdy Roddy Piper's. In other words, it's already been done. But hey, she's okay in my book.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. Big plans. Got to work off all that extra weight


Geez Dog! Why did you do that?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Is that what I think it is?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Is that what I think it is?


You found a Seiko watch?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You found a Seiko watch?


Yes, After I placed it there.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> FWIW, I did some reading about Ronda, and she seems pretty cool after all. However, much of her wrestling shtick seems to parallels Rowdy Roddy Piper's. In other words, it's already been done. But hey, she's okay in my book.


hence the same nickname


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you just revealed your height...


I never tried to hide it.
177cm.
Just shy of 5'10" for the imperialists...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't see the problem.


I definitely won't be seeing any "problems", but the feminist do gooders (Which autocorrected to "golfers"???), might take offence at my area of constant focus.

I wouldn't want to objectify the poor girl...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I never tried to hide it.
> 177cm.
> Just shy of 5'10" for the imperialists...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


About average for most Aussies. You won't have to tip toe for a woman of 5'11".


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> About average for most Aussies. You won't have to tip toe for a woman of 5'11".


As long as she isn't wearing heels...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> As long as she isn't wearing heels...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:
P.S. I looove women in heels...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Anybody hear from Jman in the last few days? All this Nashville news got me thinking about him. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> As long as she isn't wearing heels...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. My wife is as tall as Kylie Minogue so I am happy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> P.S. I looove women in heels...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That... 










I don't mind wedges too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody hear from Jman in the last few days? All this Nashville news got me thinking about him.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah, he's okay. He's probably very busy now. There's a psycho on the lose.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, he's okay. He's probably very busy now. There's a psycho on the lose.


Wasn't he supposed to be down in FL for the holidays?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wasn't he supposed to be down in FL for the holidays?


Gf.

He's ok. Just remembered I heard from him last night. Duh.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Anybody hear from Jman in the last few days? All this Nashville news got me thinking about him.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What's going on in Nashville?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> What's going on in Nashville?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Some nutjob loaded up an RV with a bomb and set it off. Weird thing was a prerecorded voice from the RV warning people to evacuate because a bomb was going to go off.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some nutjob loaded up an RV with a bomb and set it off. Weird thing was a prerecorded voice from the RV warning people to evacuate because a bomb was going to go off.
> 
> View attachment 15619191


Damn that could be Christmas in Tehran. Hope they catch the guy soon.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Damn that could be Christmas in Tehran. Hope they catch the guy soon.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I hope so too. The five eyes are too busy looking at others and have forgotten to look themselves in the mirror.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Not looking good for the Lions today/yesterday.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I see bracelet resizing in my future...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I see bracelet resizing in my future...
> 
> View attachment 15619220


It's here! It's here!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's here! It's here!


Yup, it's time for a happy dance.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I see bracelet resizing in my future...
> 
> View attachment 15619220


Not if bnib


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Not if bnib


Yeah, that assumes I take a shine to it; if not, then no resizing in my future.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

B5, this is for you.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

2014 Blue YM. That will have the newest movement and it want it? Reading it looks like they did something in 2012?

Thanks gents. Learned to not believe everything I read on the I internets.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wait, B5, there's more.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> B5, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15619395


That's hot!  Spanish?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> That's hot!  Spanish?


Greek, I believe.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marie Avgeropoulos


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Marie Avgeropoulos
> 
> View attachment 15619465





BigSeikoFan said:


> Greek, I believe.


See that's something Chinese ladies seriously lack...hotness.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Mickey said:


> 2014 Blue YM. That will have the newest movement and it want it? Reading it looks like they did something in 2012?
> 
> Thanks gents. Learned to not believe everything I read on the I internets.


Never mind JMan set me straight....

Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I see bracelet resizing in my future...
> 
> View attachment 15619220


Dang, who is this AD who gives you the coffin, the bezel protector, I'm sure all the stickers and tags? This dude is rogue!

PS: Congrats!!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> P.S. I looove women in heels...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nothing beats women in heels.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> See that's something Chinese ladies seriously lack...hotness.











Well, she does have a donut!

Or she's about to play ring toss with me. . Which can be pretty hot. Goofy but hot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> See that's something Chinese ladies seriously lack...hotness.


Yup, my ex-fiancee had many qualities but hotness was not among them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang, who is this AD who gives you the coffin, the bezel protector, I'm sure all the stickers and tags? This dude is rogue!
> 
> PS: Congrats!!!


Yeah, he couldn't be bothered to go through all that work... ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Dang, who is this AD who gives you the coffin, the bezel protector, I'm sure all the stickers and tags? This dude is rogue!
> 
> PS: Congrats!!!


Jman, if you want the Cermit, it will be the _full_ kit! None of your simple "boxes and papers" crap... ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, he couldn't be bothered to go through all that work...


You're lucky bro. I bought my first Rolex at an AD this year, and they wouldn't even consider my requests to slightly bend "the rules". Nope, stickers off, white hang tag off. I guess I should feel lucky they let me leave it unsized and take the warranty card with me!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, he couldn't be bothered to go through all that work...


I wondered too. Figured you got a second mortgage and went Grey!

Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> You're lucky bro. I bought my first Rolex at an AD this year, and they wouldn't even consider my requests to slightly bend "the rules". Nope, stickers off, white hang tag off. I guess I should feel lucky they let me leave it unsized and take the warranty card with me!


They always insisted that they size it for me. But I never put up a fight because I did want them sized. 

I definitely would have raised a fuss if they wanted to keep the warranty card.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> Nothing beats women in heels.


Lydia Rodarte-Quayle?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Lydia Rodarte-Quayle?


Related to Dan Quayle?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Related to Dan Quayle?


Nope. A character from Breaking Bad. The actress is Laura Fraser.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Nope. A character from Breaking Bad. The actress is Laura Fraser.


I don't remember her in Breaking Bad. What was her notable contribution to the story?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't remember her in Breaking Bad. What was her notable contribution to the story?


The Head of Logistics at Madrigal Electromotive GmBH.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> The Head of Logistics at Madrigal Electromotive GmBH.


GF

She's the lady that Walter killed with Stevia artificial sweetener poisened with ricin.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> I wondered too. Figured you got a second mortgage and went Grey!
> 
> Mickey
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If one has watches on the right side of the supply/demand equation, you don't need to go the bank...

And the guy is a Rolex AD.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I've only ever made money with Rollie!


Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> I've only ever made money with Rollie!
> 
> 
> Mickey
> ...


Want a blue DJ41? ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Want a blue DJ41?


Think I'm going blue YM. Need one for these trips I've decided. So uncouth wearing my black 116710 at the pool. So embarrassing










Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman, if you want the Cermit, it will be the _full_ kit! None of your simple "boxes and papers" crap... 😇


Keep flashing it and I'm gonna tell Mrs BT.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hard not to like this with my new Barbour pull over.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Well technically a $16.44 one from Walmart.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> The Head of Logistics at Madrigal Electromotive GmBH.


Oh yeah, she consumed a lot of stevia. . And a bit of ricin at the end.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> GF
> 
> She's the lady that Walter killed with Stevia artificial sweetener poisened with ricin.


Yup, nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Think I'm going blue YM. Need one for these trips I've decided. So uncouth wearing my black 116710 at the pool. So embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree completely


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Talk me out of this...best arguments!!!!

I can't text JMan he's too much of an enabler.

$10,540 good seller. B&P Some nicks but I beat my watches anyway...









2014 Rolex Yacht-Master 116622 Blue Dial with Box & Card Modern Rolex Watch, Availability: Sold,


2014 Rolex Yacht-Master 116622 Blue Dial with Box & Card Modern Rolex Watch, Availability: Sold,




www.hqmilton.com





Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Talk me out of this...best arguments.
> 
> I can't text JMan he's too much of an enabler.
> 
> ...


Go for it!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Go for it!


Care to elaborate more. Your worse than JMan!!!

Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Talk me out of this...best arguments!!!!
> 
> I can't text JMan he's too much of an enabler.
> 
> ...


Not a bad price, but 2014, so has it been serviced?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Go for it!


You didn't even try to talk him out of it!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Not a bad price, but 2014, so has it been serviced?


I like this question. Says running within COSC specs. Newer ones in warranty are 2-3k more so $750 service might be worth the gamble?

Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Care to elaborate more. Your worse than JMan!!!
> 
> Mickey
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's such a beautiful watch.

If I wanted a pool side watch, under the cuff, under the radar watch to wear to the country club on the weekends, this is the one.

If I wanted an investment watch, this isn't the one as demand for the YM isn't as strong as the trio of Submariner, GMT Master and Daytona.

I think this price listed by HQ Milton is already below MSRP? You've got to decide if you like this enough?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You didn't even try to talk him out of it!


No I didn't because it is a good price. LOL.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's such a beautiful watch.
> 
> If I wanted a pool side watch, under the cuff, under the radar watch to wear to the country club on the weekends, this is the one.
> 
> ...


I NEVER for investment but I always try to buy smart and stumble into profits.

Like it? I think I do.

10 day any reason customer satisfaction return policy. Not that I've ever returned a watch !!! LOL

Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No I didn't because it is a good price. LOL.


Yeah I think it is. Cant find a better one cheaper. And I trust y'all's valuation more than my own!

Mickey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. My wife is as tall as Kylie Minogue so I am happy.





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. My wife is as tall as Kylie Minogue so I am happy.


Kylie is a good size, and can pull off heels very well...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to roll out this classic again...






SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> B5, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15619395


Quality.

Very thoughtful of you BSF...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wait, B5, there's more.
> 
> View attachment 15619400


No complaints here...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> See that's something Chinese ladies seriously lack...hotness.


You're kidding right?

Some of the stuff you've previously posted contradicts that statement...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, she does have a donut!
> 
> Or she's about to play ring toss with me. . Which can be pretty hot. Goofy but hot.


Agreed!

I love donuts...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I NEVER for investment but I always try to buy smart and stumble into profits.
> 
> Like it? I think I do.


Well, you've got 10 days to decide when you wear this on your wrist then. I know Delco has one of these and he really likes it. It is a watch my wife likes the look of but I didn't buy it because it's not me, ie. can't picture myself wearing it 

As you're getting it well below MSRP, and it's a current model, I think it's a good deal. However, if you're ever thinking of making money out of this, then you'll be disappointed as this depreciates like any Datejust. Of course, you won't lose much if it's flipped not too long after a new model is released.

Just my honest opinion there ^^^.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Kylie is a good size, and can pull off heels very well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. She's petite and cute.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Time to roll out this classic again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the song. Thanks for sharing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> Some of the stuff you've previously posted contradicts that statement...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I think he's looking in all the wrong places.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

.. dp


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I love donuts...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yes! Me too. Always lick the cream round the rim first.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh shucks. 

The crapatalk has crapped out on me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Talk me out of this...best arguments!!!!
> 
> I can't text JMan he's too much of an enabler.
> 
> ...


Why would you even consider an old one? Passed up one of those at ad April 2019.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I like this question. Says running within COSC specs. Newer ones in warranty are 2-3k more so $750 service might be worth the gamble?
> 
> Mickey
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OK I will help you... If you are not willing to plunk down 2 to 3k more... Get up from the table and cash your chips in.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Talk me out of this...best arguments!!!!
> 
> I can't text JMan he's too much of an enabler.
> 
> ...


I've had a few beers, but I say good deal! Great looking piece


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> I like this question. Says running within COSC specs. Newer ones in warranty are 2-3k more so $750 service might be worth the gamble?
> 
> Mickey
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For sure it's good. No gamble at all. And running well does not mean it doesn't need a service.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No I didn't because it is a good price. LOL.


Didn't say I disagreed with you!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's such a beautiful watch.
> 
> If I wanted a pool side watch, under the cuff, under the radar watch to wear to the country club on the weekends, this is the one.
> 
> ...


Agreed. The YM is a REALLY love it or pass watch. It's not like it will lose any value but not gonna make you much. It's a great piece if you love it. Personally I've never been a fan of the bezel but the watch is a definite classic. My choice would be a Bluesy over the YM for a blue dialed sport model. But that's me.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Why would you even consider an old one? Passed up one of those at ad April 2019.


Interesting point...hmmm. But 12k MSRP plus tax... 

I just paid and was told they are out till the 4th and it will ship after that. Nothing on the website saying that.  
I might just consider that an Omen and cancel...I'm not a patient guy. I was almost going to have them ship it to hotel. LOL


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've had a few beers, but I say good deal! Great looking piece


You and me both...sitting by the pool and adult beverages make all watches look possible! LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Interesting point...hmmm. But 12k MSRP plus tax...
> 
> I just paid and was told they are out till the 4th and it will ship after that. Nothing on the website saying that.
> I might just consider that an Omen and cancel...I'm not a patient guy. I was almost going to have them ship it to hotel. LOL


Hey, hey, hey... cool down bro. What's with the angry emoticon yah?

4th Jan is only next year and only a week away. Why so angry?

Aye. Patience is a virtue. But no one would expect people to be working over the holiday season. You're on holiday and so are they. If you like it, redirect to your house otherwise cancel it.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey, hey, hey... cool down bro. What's with the angry emoticon yah?
> 
> 4th Jan is only next year and only a week away. Why so angry?
> 
> Aye. Patience is a virtue. But no one would expect people to be working over the holiday season. You're on holiday and so are they. If you like it, redirect to your house otherwise cancel it.


LOL all tongue in cheek!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> LOL all tongue in cheek!


Cancel if you can...BSF has a cermit.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Cancel if you can...BSF has a cermit.


Has he posted a price yet?! They would have banned Non-BSF's for such promotion!!!
(I hope he doesn't read this 😂)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Interesting point...hmmm. But 12k MSRP plus tax...
> 
> I just paid and was told they are out till the 4th and it will ship after that. Nothing on the website saying that.
> I might just consider that an Omen and cancel...I'm not a patient guy. I was almost going to have them ship it to hotel. LOL


I'm lost as hell.

Isn't this same watch that DSW has Aug 2020 warranty for 13k+? 
Negotiate some as it's not that popular... Why for couple thousand or less would you do that? 
I'm just confused.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And wait a minute 12k + tax???? 
Mickey come to your senses and cancel that now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CANCEL


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I'm lost as hell.
> 
> Isn't this same watch that DSW has Aug 2020 warranty for 13k+?
> Negotiate some as it's not that popular... Why for couple thousand or less would you do that?
> I'm just confused.


$10.5 OR $13k + IS $2,500+ USD!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> And wait a minute 12k + tax????
> Mickey come to your senses and cancel that now.


NO $10,500


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> You and me both...sitting by the pool and adult beverages make all watches look possible! LOL


That's for sure.

Out of the honeymoon phase and still absolutely loving the blue submersible.










That being said... already scouring the internet for the next watch 

One of my best friends just got a white face steel Daytona and it looks incredible. Friend is also a girl (we had a thing, but it didn't really work out, thankfully still close), but I have to say, that watch looks soooooo sexy on an attractive woman.

Have yet to see someone with the new Sub in person, but really hoping I see a Cermit in person. The Rolex/Patek AD here has no stock... it's basically just date just after date just, and maybe a YM.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> NO $10,500


That's like 20% off the MSRP no?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> CANCEL


I did...$10,500 is a good deal but there was no mention of shipping after Jan 4th...and I will be out of town.
I told him ASAP replied right back to his email so their is no drama. Don't want @jmanlay not to be able to purchase!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> $10.5 OR $13k + IS $2,500+ USD!


I misread your 12k.. But come on... So 10.5 no tax? No way would I not spend Mrs BT 2500 more for essentially new


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's like 20% off the MSRP no?


It's 6 years old!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I love this attention!!! Keep it coming!!!! Whip me, beat me, tell me I'm a poser!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I did...$10,500 is a good deal but there was no mention of shipping after Jan 4th...and I will be out of town.
> I told him ASAP replied right back to his email so their is no drama. Don't want @jmanlay not to be able to purchase!!!


Good job... An old watch is an old watch lol.. I have no plans to have an out of warranty watch from here to the end... I'm good at moment til 2025


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> I love this attention!!! Keep it coming!!!! Whip me, beat me, tell me I'm a poser!!!


You're a poseur


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Good job... An old watch is an old watch lol.. I have no plans to have an out of warranty watch from here to the end... I'm good at moment til 2025


What's the big deal if a Rolex (or any mechanical) is out of warranty? If the deal + service is a better deal than something newer, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What's the big deal if a Rolex (or any mechanical) is out of warranty? If the deal + service is a better deal than something newer, I don't see a problem.


if you own one and have aged it that's fine...me i would never buy an old watch YMMV


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're a poseur


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


>


You did ask for us to tell you that....

Anyway, hope you're enjoying your holiday.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I wont buy a YM since i dont have a yacht. But that blue one is a nice piece Mickey. Platinum bezel right?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Cowboys leading in the 4th. Did Washington win?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Talk me out of this...best arguments!!!!
> 
> I can't text JMan he's too much of an enabler.
> 
> ...


Dude, where the heck are the bezel protector, the green hang tag, the white hang tag and the coffin?? Sounds like a scam if you ask me...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. She's petite and cute.


Just like Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Cowboys won!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he's looking in all the wrong places.


The exception that proves the rule...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Has he posted a price yet?! They would have banned Non-BSF's for such promotion!!!
> (I hope he doesn't read this 😂)


Troublemaker!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> if you own one and have aged it that's fine...me i would never buy an old watch YMMV


My blue DJ 41 is quite new. 😇


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Cowboys leading in the 4th. Did Washington win?


Nope, they lost bigtime to Carolina!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My blue DJ 41 is quite new. 😇


My blue DJ41 is long gone.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> My blue DJ41 is long gone.


I know; that's why you need to replace it with mine.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nope, they lost bigtime to Carolina!


so cowboys still in it. Who would have thought. Hehe


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> My blue DJ41 is long gone.


Wish I could say that...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know; that's why you need to replace it with mine.


I liked it except for the date wheel, the cyclops, the PCLs, the way it fit ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know; that's why you need to replace it with mine.


I think I would get a blue OP41 instead.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I wont buy a YM since i dont have a yacht. But that blue one is a nice piece Mickey. Platinum bezel right?


Well, will you be going to the moon soon?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some coffee table books that need a better home. PM me if interested. Free to whoever is first.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

with shopping opps like that mickey no wonder you ordered an old YM.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


>


Lovely personal collection of lounge wear Mick!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some coffee table books that need a better home. PM me if interested. Free to whoever is first.
> 
> View attachment 15620096
> 
> ...


I could put them in my barn. What's up? I could take the AP but the VC should go to Jman.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I could put them in my barn. What's up? I could take the AP but the VC should go to Jman.


You're done on at least the AP. Jman will have first refusal on the VCs.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


>


Iron on transfers? So 1970's!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You're done on at least the AP. Jman will have first refusal on the VCs.


Gf.

Jman, for the avoidance of doubt, does your "like" mean you want those catalogs?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Jman, for the avoidance of doubt, does your "like" mean you want those catalogs?


If you don't mind then I will oblige


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> If you don't mind then I will oblige


Ok, you're done too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, you're done too.


if you want to save on shipping ship all to jman...will get it when i see him


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> if you want to save on shipping ship all to jman...will get it when i see him


Ok, works for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie, this is for you.

You da man.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sappie, this is for you.
> 
> You da man.


Thanks. I needed that!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks. I needed that!


You need a Cermit? Hehe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You need a Cermit? Hehe.


can't move it?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> can't move it?


Nope, lucky it's not like a blue DJ41...!

I have offers from 2 guys but I haven't had the time to see whether I like it or not. Still sitting in coffin.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nope, lucky it's not like a blue DJ41...!
> 
> I have offers from 2 guys but I haven't had the time to see whether I like it or not. Still sitting in coffin.


if i hadn't given up on dive watches...............


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sappie, this is for you.
> 
> You da man.


Aside from being one of Sappie's girls, what is she known for?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Aside from being one of Sappie's girls, what is she known for?


She's starred in _Victoria_ and _Doctor Who._

She's also known for being unbelievably cute and adorable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She's starred in _Victoria_ and _Doctor Who._
> 
> She's also known for being unbelievably cute and adorable.


Gf.

She may be one of Sappie's girls but the line forms behind me. Way behind me. 😇


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She's starred in _Victoria_ and _Doctor Who._
> 
> She's also known for *being unbelievably cute and adorable*.


sounds like a puppy


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> sounds like a puppy


I don't see the problem.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> sounds like a puppy


She has cute and adorable puppies? Pics?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't see the problem.


not one...ah the smell of a new puppy


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Hard not to like this with my new Barbour pull over.
> View attachment 15619707


I finally converted you to Barbour?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Talk me out of this...best arguments!!!!
> 
> I can't text JMan he's too much of an enabler.
> 
> ...


Pending...

Means you already pulled trigger?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Pending...
> 
> Means you already pulled trigger?


I did. Even paid. Keep reading.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I did. Even paid. Keep reading.


must not have read walmart


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> I finally converted you to Barbour?


Hey wait a minute&#8230; That was a group effort.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Well technically a $16.44 one from Walmart.


gf

in case you missed


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> I did. Even paid. Keep reading.


NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> Some of the stuff you've previously posted contradicts that statement...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Most of those were Koreans and Japanese.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Most of those were Koreans and Japanese.


Reminds me of a joke:

Two old guys are sitting at the bar - one is Chinese, the other Jewish

The Jewish guy says, "Don't you feel responsible for the destruction of Pearl Harbor?"

"No, that was the Japanese. I'm Chinese!"

"Chinese-Japanese, what's the difference?"

"Well, don't you feel responsible for the sinking of the Titanic?"

"What? That was caused by an iceberg"

"Iceberg-Goldberg, what's the difference?"

Never said it was a good joke.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You need a Cermit? Hehe.


Maybe.......


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Kylie is a good size, and can pull off heels very well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm more a Elizabeth Banks kind of guy...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think he's looking in all the wrong places.


Ming-Na maybe they only exception to the rule.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The exception that proves the rule...


#NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Ming-Na maybe they only exception to the rule.


Ming-Na and my lady:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Spotlight had a sale on frames, so this happened...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Spotlight had a sale on frames, so this happened...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richmond Tigers?!?!?!?

MAGPIES!!!!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Richmond Tigers?!?!?!?
> 
> MAGPIES!!!!!


Lol.
The one missing is the fault of the Magpies.
Well, one particular Magpie anyway, an imported ex basketballer from the USA...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> She may be one of Sappie's girls but the line forms behind me. Way behind me.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Cowboys won!
> 
> View attachment 15620067


I haven't watched the game yet but if I recall they were playing the Eagles; guess a Cowboy fan takes em when he can 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some coffee table books that need a better home. PM me if interested. Free to whoever is first.
> 
> View attachment 15620096
> 
> ...


Nothing on vintage Omegas or are you keeping those 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Kylie is a good size, and can pull off heels very well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to understand BSF's line about the line and the behind, but a few more visuals might help 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dear American friends on OoO, in case you may be interested, Watch U Seek is running a giveaway with eBay and today's (day #5) giveaway is a Submariner. There had been Breitling, IWC, Cartier, Zelos in previous days. Link is here.









News from the Watch Industry


The latest News from the Watch Industry.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

B5, whatcha think?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The extended version, director's cut....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't believe the Cowboys are still in the running for the division championship going into the last game of the year. Who da thunk it??


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> B5, whatcha think?
> 
> View attachment 15620685


Oh yes.
The eyes have it.
Stunning...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Ming-Na and my lady:


Your lady is beautiful btw...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> NRA


What's NRA mean? LOL


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Richmond Tigers?!?!?!?
> 
> MAGPIES!!!!!


I thought he really really liked Frosted Flakes! I gotta get out more! ?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> What's NRA mean? LOL


Never Read Ahead


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Never Read Ahead


LOL. Thanks! One WUS mystery solved 1,000's to go!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Dear American friends on OoO, in case you may be interested, Watch U Seek is running a giveaway with eBay and today's (day #5) giveaway is a Submariner. There had been Breitling, IWC, Cartier, Zelos in previous days. Link is here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Tag 2 friends"? I don't have that many friends on IG. (hell, I forgot that I have an account there)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I'm more a Elizabeth Banks kind of guy...


Yup


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Oh yes.
> The eyes have it.
> Stunning...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Ok, one more then.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup


I'm a big Amy Adams fan myself.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Most of those were Koreans and Japanese.


Wish I had a picture of the smile MrsBS had on the day we went to the courthouse for our marriage certificate. The afternoon sun and the light breeze caught her just right. Would melt y'all's hearts.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> That looks kinda yummy and disgusting


$5 ramyun noodles from Lotte and $10 lobster tail from Costco


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm a big Amy Adams fan myself.
> 
> View attachment 15621017


That elicited a tingle 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> "Tag 2 friends"? I don't have that many friends on IG. (hell, I forgot that I have an account there)


You got to be in it to win it. Pity the competition is only open to members in America.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Your lady is beautiful btw...


Thank you BT!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup


Wouldn't mind putting my bike in her trunk.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Wish I had a picture of the smile MrsBS had on the day we went to the courthouse for our marriage certificate. The afternoon sun and the light breeze caught her just right. Would melt y'all's hearts.


We had to take a blood test.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Wouldn't mind putting my bike in her trunk.


That's a new one!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That's a new one!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> We had to take a blood test.


To prove that you weren't cousins? ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> We had to take a blood test.





jorgenl said:


> To prove that you weren't cousins? ;-)


Most likely answer


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> To prove that you weren't cousins? ;-)


To prove they weren't first cousins.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Does this mean Rolex watches purchased through grey dealers' are no longer covered by warranty?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> To prove that you weren't cousins? ;-)


I was trying to remember... I think it related to some disease? Interracial marriages were prohibited still and you had to both go to the court house in person. Crazy times back then. Cousins tho was OK unless first. Just think if that prohibition was in place when my grandparents married there would be no BT.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I was trying to remember... I think it related to some disease? *Interracial marriages were prohibited still and you had to both go to the court house in person. Crazy times back then. *Cousins tho was OK unless first. Just think if that prohibition was in place when my grandparents married there would be no BT.


This was my actual guess, but I didn't want to be the one to say it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> This was my actual guess, but I didn't want to be the one to say it.


Right but I'm pretty sure that was not the blood test at least I don't know how. I think the in person interview was for that. 
I try to point stuff out like that for the kids who don't really know much.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Does this mean Rolex watches purchased through grey dealers' are no longer covered by warranty?


That'd be something.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I was trying to remember... I think it related to some disease? Interracial marriages were prohibited still and you had to both go to the court house in person. Crazy times back then. Cousins tho was OK unless first. Just think if that prohibition was in place when my grandparents married there would be no BT.


If the same reason you don't want two red heads to propagate...ugly babies.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Right but I'm pretty sure that was not the blood test at least I don't know how. I think the in person interview was for that.
> I try to point stuff out like that for the kids who don't really know much.


I'm pretty sure that anyone who looks at MrsBS and I wouldn't suspect that we're cousins.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

White Trash checking in from Duval Street Key West, FLA.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm pretty sure that anyone who looks at MrsBS and I wouldn't suspect that we're cousins.


LOL in my case... Mrs BT they would think not just cause Beauty and the Beast... Guy probably thought wtf


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Putting the Submersible and sailcloth through its paces.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Does this mean Rolex watches purchased through grey dealers' are no longer covered by warranty?


No, it does not because all of those can be satisfied even when one buys from a grey dealer.

*Condition #1 - the watch has been sold by an Official Rolex Retailer;*
- Watch is only ever sold by an official retailer, i.e. AD. It is the flippers that have bought the watches (and activated the Rolex warranty) who sold it to the grey dealer for profit.

*Condition #2 - the guarantee card has been completed in full by the Official Rolex Retailer at the time of purchase*;
- Watch would have been activated during the sale.

*Condition #3 - the guarantee card is presented with the watch, either to an Official Rolex Retailer or to an Official Rolex Service Centre*
- This is going to make it hard if the AD withholds the warranty card OR for people who buy from grey dealers that issue their own warranty, e.g. Jomashop OR those who buy without papers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> What's NRA mean? LOL


National Rifle Association

a big lobby group i understand


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> LOL. Thanks! One WUS mystery solved 1,000's to go!!!


i understand it's unique to OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Wouldn't mind putting my bike in her trunk.


big bike?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i understand it's unique to OoO


Only way to keep up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Putting the Submersible and sailcloth through its paces.


Are people on the beach looking at you funny because you are preoccupied with your watch?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, one more then.
> 
> View attachment 15621008


Oh BSF.
What have you discovered here?

I predict a fine future in front of cameras for this young lady...





































SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Ming-Na and my lady:


Your lady stacks up pretty well Sappie...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Oh BSF.
> What have you discovered here?
> 
> I predict a fine future in front of cameras for this young lady...
> ...


I feel very stressed out....

So many pictures of beautiful ladies....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Are people on the beach looking at you funny because you are preoccupied with your watch?


Probably! Thankfully not too many people out and about. Plus, was talking with my buddy about his next watch and let him know I was gonna take a few quick snaps of the PAM


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey @BarracksSi today's offer, a GMT Master II....

Got to be in it to win it. 









Sponsored - **Win a Rolex GMT-Master ii Pepsi ref...


Winning a Rolex Pepsi-bezel GMT? There are worse ways to spend your time between Christmas and New Year's Eve, I suppose? With ongoing scarcity, and secondary market values staying high, the Rolex GMT-Master ii 126710BLRO Pepsi is still a tough watch to track down for the right price, and one...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i understand it's unique to OoO


?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Ha Ha I like this guy....

Mr. Guzman had texted him about a limited-edition watch from Tudor, a Black Bay Chrono Dark, created in honor of New Zealand's national rugby team, the All Blacks. Only 1,181 had been manufactured, matching the number of players who have represented the team since 1884.

Fifteen watches had been earmarked - wrist-marked? - for the East Coast. Wempe had snagged one of them.
He liked the Tudor, he said, but it reminded him of the all-black Tudor watch he already owned. The new Tudor told the same story. It cost $5,925, which Mr. Guzman said was an investment, as it would almost certainly increase in value. Mr. Hartley seemed unpersuaded.

"People sometimes buy watches because they're like, 'Oh, it's a good investment,'" he said. But tastes change and styles change. "I just don't think that's the sound financial move."
Does he ever make an impulse buy? "Not here," he said.









Justin Hartley of ‘This Is Us’ Meditates on His Rolexes (Published 2019)


The former soap opera star goes watch shopping at Wempe Jewelers on Fifth Avenue.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @BarracksSi today's offer, a GMT Master II....
> 
> Got to be in it to win it.
> 
> ...


goddammit


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

What the HELL is going on here????









Cleaning specs of paint from between ceramic and metal...


Well... they sent me a different 11610ln... pics attaches (also if you can identify the year that would be great too)




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> What the HELL is going on here????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you already pegged it


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Oh BSF.
> What have you discovered here?
> 
> I predict a fine future in front of cameras for this young lady...
> ...


Here's another.










Probably suitable for both Dog and Al even...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's another.
> 
> View attachment 15621975
> 
> ...


For sure. 

Thank you for not posting crew members from SS Obesity.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I was trying to remember... *I think it related to some disease?* Interracial marriages were prohibited still and you had to both go to the court house in person. Crazy times back then. Cousins tho was OK unless first. Just think if that prohibition was in place when my grandparents married there would be no BT.


Syphilis in most places. It's odd that the requirement lasted so long in so many places, but there was never a similar requirement for other, equally bad transmissible/heritable conditions.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Syphilis in most places. It's odd that the requirement lasted so long in so many places, but there was never a similar requirement for other, equally bad transmissible/heritable conditions.


Sounds right... I guess if Mrs BT had tested positive I might have had 2nd thoughts?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> What the HELL is going on here????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm baffled. Somebody sent him a different watch? For what? Did he have the first watch with the paint specs on a conditional basis?

I call shenanigans. Stories with incongruities just scream scammer to me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm baffled. Somebody sent him a different watch? For what? Did he have the first watch with the paint specs on a conditional basis?
> 
> I call shenanigans. Stories with incongruities just scream scammer to me.


Shenanigans is a nice word for bullsheeet. I call that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm baffled. Somebody sent him a different watch? For what? Did he have the first watch with the paint specs on a conditional basis?
> 
> I call shenanigans. Stories with incongruities just scream scammer to me.


I thought the watch in his original post was a fake. So many inconsistencies in his story telling.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Putting the Submersible and sailcloth through its paces.












LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> What the HELL is going on here????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was impressed with PF's knowledge about the different fonts and year of production.

The guys either a scammer or someone with contacts if his watch guy gave him a loner Sub.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Shenanigans is a nice word for bullsheeet. I call that.


Lets watch our language guys this is NOT the PG showing  

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The vulchers are circling and we're still breathing.

A few days ago our kids were discussing who gets to spend the New Years weekend at our cabin by the magical lake.

Now that the wife and I have decided to take a road trip up north they are discussing who gets to stay in our house.

I let my wife do the mediating while I pack for the trip and put new shoes on my Speedy.

Choice of watches for the New Year road trip.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Which kid has volunteered to get your car brakes serviced???


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Which kid has volunteered to get your car brakes serviced???


It's a Volvo we never ever rely on this car to get us from point A to B. Case in point, two days ago my wife was driving to a store and suddenly the car stopped and then coughed/stopped when trying to start it. I unwrapped my Jeep, jump started the battery using my boat battery, and drove out to help. On the way, I passed a large water puddle (think small pond) about 200 m from where she was parked. When I asked if she drove through the puddle, at high speed no doubt, case solved. Volvo XC70 and rain ;(

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

PS - how’s your Corona, I mean Guinness, or both doing?


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yay or nay? Undecided whether the green is too bright or not. I like bright but not sure if I might tire of it over time...










Still not sized...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay? Undecided whether the green is too bright or not. I like bright but not sure if I might tire of it over time...
> 
> View attachment 15622390
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay? Undecided whether the green is too bright or not. I like bright but not sure if I might tire of it over time...
> 
> View attachment 15622390
> 
> ...


Not bright enough! I'm still missing the green dial!??


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay? Undecided whether the green is too bright or not. I like bright but not sure if I might tire of it over time...
> 
> View attachment 15622390
> 
> ...


Honest?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Question for you guys. Some know I've been considering a trade or swap of my bnib OP39 Grape for an OP39W. I've been checking here and there on Chrono24, WatchRecon, etc.

I've just noticed that some of the Rolex cards on the OP39s, on the serial number side, only have 2 lines, the serial and model numbers, and are "missing" the additional number (bracelet number??) and the color.


















Is there a simple explanation for this? Was there a certain year that they started adding the additional information or were they both produced simultaneously. I think my only concern about this is with the popularity of the white dial, you wouldn't know if the dial had been swapped if the card doesn't have that info.

In fact, there is one on Chrono24 that if you zoom in on the card you can see the card says black though it's an OP39W. And they don't mention this anywhere in the listing.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay? Undecided whether the green is too bright or not. I like bright but not sure if I might tire of it over time...
> 
> View attachment 15622390
> 
> ...


...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Question for you guys. Some know I've been considering a trade or swap of my bnib OP39 Grape for an OP39W. I've been checking here and there on Chrono24, WatchRecon, etc.
> 
> I've just noticed that some of the Rolex cards on the OP39s, on the serial number side, only have 2 lines, the serial and model numbers, and are "missing" the additional number (bracelet number??) and the color.
> 
> ...


Don't have an OP but @Betterthere can probably help.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Question for you guys. Some know I've been considering a trade or swap of my bnib OP39 Grape for an OP39W. I've been checking here and there on Chrono24, WatchRecon, etc.
> 
> I've just noticed that some of the Rolex cards on the OP39s, on the serial number side, only have 2 lines, the serial and model numbers, and are "missing" the additional number (bracelet number??) and the color.
> 
> ...


Fwiw, the card for my new Cermit has just the model and serial numbers, nothing else. Not dealer's name nor my name...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay? Undecided whether the green is too bright or not. I like bright but not sure if I might tire of it over time...
> 
> View attachment 15622390
> 
> ...


When I comes to green watches my personal take is, if you are not Irish, they'll come in handy once a year or maybe twice; I guess they could go with a Elf suit 










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @BarracksSi today's offer, a GMT Master II....
> 
> Got to be in it to win it.
> 
> ...


Okay, entered for both that and the Speedy. Friggin' hell. I probably used up my giveaway chances on the SKX009 that I got from another WUS member a few years back, but hey, what's some unpaid marketing worth...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No umm here!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay? Undecided whether the green is too bright or not. I like bright but not sure if I might tire of it over time...
> 
> View attachment 15622390
> 
> ...


As one who wore the OG LV for 9 years I found it hard sometimes to wear it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Question for you guys. Some know I've been considering a trade or swap of my bnib OP39 Grape for an OP39W. I've been checking here and there on Chrono24, WatchRecon, etc.
> 
> I've just noticed that some of the Rolex cards on the OP39s, on the serial number side, only have 2 lines, the serial and model numbers, and are "missing" the additional number (bracelet number??) and the color.
> 
> ...


My OP39W warranty card looks just like your red grape one (except for the name of the color). I got it in August of 2019.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

If I had one I'd want it to say Red Grape. 
Don't know why.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> If I had one I'd want it to say Red Grape.
> Don't know why.


Lol, well, if I could convince RSC to swap the dial, I'd have a white dial on the watch and a card that says "Red Grape". Best of both worlds!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My OPWhite card says a number and White.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol, well, if I could convince RSC to swap the dial, I'd have a white dial on the watch and a card that says "Red Grape". Best of both worlds!


Worth at least 100k then!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF has just weighed in: She loves green but hates the green of the bezel. Oops, can't win them all.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF has just weighed in: She loves green but hates the green of the bezel. Oops, can't win them all.


She is right. Took me 9 years. Her one look. 🥴


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay? Undecided whether the green is too bright or not. I like bright but not sure if I might tire of it over time...
> 
> View attachment 15622390
> 
> ...


I dig it. Great piece. Give it some time and it should grow on you.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> PS - how's your Corona, I mean Guinness, or both doing?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Pretty much over with for me. Wife got it worse but seems to be recovering.

I have to resist the temptation to run down the line of folks waiting for the vaccine to give high fives though 

I wish this meant I didn't have to wear a mask though. At least I'm not anxious about getting it anymore (not that I was particularly worried before).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay? Undecided whether the green is too bright or not. I like bright but not sure if I might tire of it over time...
> 
> View attachment 15622390
> 
> ...


You will tire of it but maybe best put back in coffin and in a few years....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Which on of you is sitting on my plane out of Key West wearing a Sub and scrolling C24?!!! It’s a disease I tell ya!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Fwiw, the card for my new Cermit has just the model and serial numbers, nothing else. Not dealer's name nor my name...


Same on OP41... Wonder what's up? Seems to be enabling greys. I'm thinking ADs and Rolex are good with distribution model.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Pretty much over with for me. Wife got it worse but seems to be recovering.
> 
> I have to resist the temptation to run down the line of folks waiting for the vaccine to give high fives though
> 
> I wish this meant I didn't have to wear a mask though. At least I'm not anxious about getting it anymore (not that I was particularly worried before).


Do you get arrested for no mask? Cdc here makes updates on guidance from time to time


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Which on of you is sitting on my plane out of Key West wearing a Sub and scrolling C24?!!! It's a disease I tell ya!!


This might have a diesel in it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Found pic of OP39W card... No color specified just serial and model.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

3000th post


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Same on OP41... Wonder what's up? Seems to be enabling greys. I'm thinking ADs and Rolex are good with distribution model.


Is yours a N American AD?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Is yours a N American AD?


LOL beats me...As BSF said not much info there.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Found pic of OP39W card... No color specified just serial and model.


How about that one. Seems to be N American ADs have that info and Europe/Asia do not.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> LOL beats me...As BSF said not much info there.


Oh ok


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> LOL beats me...As BSF said not much info there.


Oh and I always thought if not at least stamped with AD info there'd be warranty problems


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> How about that one. Seems to be N American ADs have that info and Europe/Asia do not.


That I bought at AD in Caymans.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh ok


That one came from DSW.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I really wish the mods would autoban any threads with the words "Rolex" and "bubble" in the title. Sorry for anyone asking questions about their Rolex Bubbleback 

Or just make an entire subforum dedicated to the idiocy that is/are "investment watches".I blame YouTube and Instagram for perpetuating this ****e 

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I really wish the mods would autoban any threads with the words "Rolex" and "bubble" in the title. Sorry for anyone asking questions about their Rolex Bubbleback
> 
> Or just make an entire subforum dedicated to the idiocy that is/are "investment watches".I blame YouTube and Instagram for perpetuating this ****e
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


I agree with you. There's a sticky titled "Thread Closure and Deletion" but no one reads stickies and no one cares. Jason used to do that playing smack a mole but he is pretty busy at the moment handling covid cases and so, I think the Rolex/Tudor sub-forum is flying on autopilot at the moment without much attention from moderators hence why we have been getting lots of threads like those you mentioned.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I really wish the mods would autoban any threads with the words "Rolex" and "bubble" in the title. Sorry for anyone asking questions about their Rolex Bubbleback
> 
> Or just make an entire subforum dedicated to the idiocy that is/are "investment watches".I blame YouTube and Instagram for perpetuating this ****e
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Yeah I can get behind this. Along with the thousands of people that just "need" the Rolex sport model immediately. Also due to social media pressure. 
On the other hand, great job Rolex never having to worry about a lonely sub sitting months in a display case. Don't even need the crown to see they are still king of the industry. It's truly impressive.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I agree with you. There's a sticky titled "Thread Closure and Deletion" but no one reads stickies and no one cares. Jason used to do that playing smack a mole but he is pretty busy at the moment handling covid cases and so, I think the Rolex/Tudor sub-forum is flying on autopilot at the moment without much attention from moderators hence why we have been getting lots of threads like those you mentioned.


Well also the Damasko mod quit and sinn mod MIA so the sarge bout all there is


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Well also the Damasko mod quit and sinn mod MIA so the sarge bout all there is


Hey Sarge, if you're reading this, I volunteer to sub for J71 until the world gets back to something resembling normal...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Well also the Damasko mod quit and sinn mod MIA so the sarge bout all there is


So what you're saying is that we need to assemble a crack team of pseudo-moderators that are members of OoO:

*The O Team*

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey guys, haven't been on much lately but I've been skimming to catch up the past few days. Happened to see quite a few Seiko Willards and some talk about the new SPB divers. I impulse bought the SPB143 about a week and a half ago. It's a gorgeous watch and was running almost spot on for about 5 days, then it randomly started running about 50+ seconds fast per day. I know they aren't known for their accuracy, but has anybody else heard of this or experienced any issues that severe with timekeeping?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I really wish the mods would autoban any threads with the words "Rolex" and "bubble" in the title. Sorry for anyone asking questions about their Rolex Bubbleback
> 
> Or just make an entire subforum dedicated to the idiocy that is/are "investment watches".I blame YouTube and Instagram for perpetuating this ****e
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


The OP maybe new but the remainder of the cast is well known and practiced their lines. WUS could start a Ground Hog Day section for these type of threads.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, haven't been on much lately but I've been skimming to catch up the past few days. Happened to see quite a few Seiko Willards and some talk about the new SPB divers. I impulse bought the SPB143 about a week and a half ago. It's a gorgeous watch and was running almost spot on for about 5 days, then it randomly started running about 50+ seconds fast per day. I know they aren't known for their accuracy, but has anybody else heard of this or experienced any issues that severe with timekeeping?


Magnetized?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Magnetized?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


You beat me to it.

+1


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> The OP maybe new but the remainder of the cast is well known and practiced their lines. WUS could start a Ground Hog Day section for these type of threads.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I like it!


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

qa_ii said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> +1


That crossed my mind, but I don't really know what could've magnetized it. I haven't been around anything out of the ordinary. Are they that easy to magnetize?


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I really wish the mods would autoban any threads with the words "Rolex" and "bubble" in the title. Sorry for anyone asking questions about their Rolex Bubbleback
> 
> Or just make an entire subforum dedicated to the idiocy that is/are "investment watches".I blame YouTube and Instagram for perpetuating this ****e
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


I responded to it.. so in a way I feel complicit. But it's true, the script doesn't change.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

gsynco1 said:


> That crossed my mind, but I don't really know what could've magnetized it. I haven't been around anything out of the ordinary. Are they that easy to magnetize?


Not typically, but there is so much electronic gear these days. Also, I'm not up to speed with Seiko's anti-magnetic strategies these days.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well also the Damasko mod quit and sinn mod MIA so the sarge bout all there is


There must be something happening in the background that we all aren't aware of. It's not just your Damasko mod. Mike is mod for all German watches, so he covers Sinn, Stowa, Laco, German watch sub-forums too. Plus most of the mods in the other sub-forum are MIA as well. I hardly see Strala here too.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

gsynco1 said:


> That crossed my mind, but I don't really know what could've magnetized it. I haven't been around anything out of the ordinary. Are they that easy to magnetize?


ISO6425 standard is 4800 A/m, which comes out to about 6mT. Your run of the mill refrigerator magnet is about 5mT. So if you had it close to a large speaker, or high voltage apparatus, or something along those lines, there's a good chance it's magnetized.

The O Team


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There must be something happening in the background that we all aren't aware of. It's not just your Damasko mod. Mike is mod for all German watches, so he covers Sinn, Stowa, Laco, German watch sub-forums too. Plus most of the mods in the other sub-forum are MIA as well. I hardly see Strala here too.


yep


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> ISO6425 standard is 4800 A/m, which comes out to about 6mT. Your run of the mill refrigerator magnet is about 5mT. So if you had it close to a large speaker, or high voltage apparatus, or something along those lines, there's a good chance it's magnetized.
> 
> The O Team


or *hypnotized*


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> yep


Uh huh.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Dog it's his 2nd run to 100


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Jman, whaddaya think?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> or *hypnotized*


Like this?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uh huh.


course if you sign up i don't think you can try to sell your cermit


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I agree with you. There's a sticky titled "Thread Closure and Deletion" but no one reads stickies and no one cares. Jason used to do that playing smack a mole but he is pretty busy at the moment handling covid cases and so, I think the Rolex/Tudor sub-forum is flying on autopilot at the moment without much attention from moderators hence why we have been getting lots of threads like those you mentioned.


Funny you say that. In the last week or so I've seen a few photos with kn*ves and g#ns go undetected for quite some time before being removed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @Dog it's his 2nd run to 100


Yeah, I am aware of that. So bloody irritating


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> course if you sign up i don't think you can try to sell your cermit


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey Jman, whaddaya think?
> 
> View attachment 15623162


what to do with that one when the new one arrives?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Funny you say that. In the last week or so I've seen a few photos with kn*ves and g#ns go undetected for quite some time before being removed.


The mods depend on members reporting them. Actually, in my opinion, WUS should restructure the whole moderator team and put in place three mods per sub-forum so that there is always back up of one is busy like how Jason is at the moment and Strala is MIA as well. I am sure some of the regulars on WUS would be happy to help out. This will also reduce the workload of some of the current mods as some like Mike who used to cover so many watch brands. I know he resigned once before back when Ernie was the owner but rejoined after WUS changed ownership. Looks like he is now gone permanently.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Funny you say that. In the last week or so I've seen a few photos with kn*ves and g#ns go undetected for quite some time before being removed.


I've noticed this as well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Back to exp


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, haven't been on much lately but I've been skimming to catch up the past few days. Happened to see quite a few Seiko Willards and some talk about the new SPB divers. I impulse bought the SPB143 about a week and a half ago. It's a gorgeous watch and was running almost spot on for about 5 days, then it randomly started running about 50+ seconds fast per day. I know they aren't known for their accuracy, but has anybody else heard of this or experienced any issues that severe with timekeeping?


First guess is that it's magnetized.

Second guess (less likely) is that the hairspring got caught up on the stud (whatever it's called), making it behave like it's shorter. What I don't know is, although this can happen on other Seiko movements, it may not apply to what's in the SPB; and I also don't remember if it would result in much faster timekeeping than +50 s/d.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Magnetized?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


ENARAY


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Not typically, but there is so much electronic gear these days. *Also, I'm not up to speed with Seiko's anti-magnetic strategies these days.*


I don't think they have one. Not too long ago GS showed off their hi-beat movements and mentioned that the hairspring alloy contained iron.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> yep


yep


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> yep
> View attachment 15623209


you been sneaking around taking pics out here?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think they have one. Not too long ago GS showed off their hi-beat movements and mentioned that the hairspring alloy contained iron.


Good to know. I won't wear my new Seiko as I did my Ball CarboLIGHT.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> you been sneaking around taking pics out here?


gf 
actually I'm the only male in Mrs BT land that imbibes...i drink alone


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The mods depend on members reporting them. Actually, in my opinion, WUS should restructure the whole moderator team and put in place three mods per sub-forum so that there is always back up of one is busy like how Jason is at the moment and Strala is MIA as well. I am sure some of the regulars on WUS would be happy to help out. This will also reduce the workload of some of the current mods as some like Mike who used to cover so many watch brands. I know he resigned once before back when Ernie was the owner but rejoined after WUS changed ownership. Looks like he is now gone permanently.


I was approached once about being a mod for the Apple Watch subforum, and I didn't want to do it. I don't want to be _obligated_ to be here every day, and I didn't want to spend as much time as would be needed to know the subject inside-and-out. (I kinda also wanted leeway to be combative to those who deserve it; being a mod, IMO, means always being a gentleman)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> you been sneaking around taking pics out here?


I just noticed that they all have the exact same watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I was approached once about being a mod for the Apple Watch subforum, and I didn't want to do it. I don't want to be _obligated_ to be here every day, and I didn't want to spend as much time as would be needed to know the subject inside-and-out. (I kinda also wanted leeway to be combative to those who deserve it; being a mod, IMO, means always being a gentleman)


and now you are here everyday for nothing


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> what to do with that one when the new one arrives?


Details!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> and now you are here everyday for nothing


I'm here while builds are getting stuck in the queue  🤷‍♂️


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> and now you are here everyday for nothing


Pay me six figures and I'll mod 'till the cows come home.

(but how would that look on a resume when WUS eventually goes belly-up?)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I just noticed that they all have the exact same watch.


The watches were probably a promo for saving 12 pack cartons.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> and now you are here everyday for nothing


Which is the same salary as a mod.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I was approached once about being a mod for the Apple Watch subforum, and I didn't want to do it. I don't want to be _obligated_ to be here every day, and I didn't want to spend as much time as would be needed to know the subject inside-and-out. (I kinda also wanted leeway to be combative to those who deserve it; being a mod, IMO, means always being a gentleman)


LOL, you are already here everyday!

You don't have to be a Subject Matter Expert for being a mod. Some of the mods in the other forums are clueless. All they need do is to maintain the peace and ban people


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> The watches were probably a promo for saving 12 pack cartons.



Or maybe they're promotional material for Hank's propane shop.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL, you are already here everyday!
> 
> You don't have to be a Subject Matter Expert for being a mod. Some of the mods in the other forums are _*clueless*_. All they need do is to maintain the peace and ban people


I'm qualified then!


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> First guess is that it's magnetized.
> 
> Second guess (less likely) is that the hairspring got caught up on the stud (whatever it's called), making it behave like it's shorter. What I don't know is, although this can happen on other Seiko movements, it may not apply to what's in the SPB; and I also don't remember if it would result in much faster timekeeping than +50 s/d.


I also imagined it would run even faster if it was magnetized but I really have no idea. I know the claim is 60 gauss resistance for the 6r35 movement but have no reference for what that means lol. I will say there doesn't seem to be much resistance at all when winding the watch now that you mentioned the hairspring


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm qualified then!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which is the same salary as a mod.


Yeah, I remember Jason saying it's all voluntary and he doesn't get paid. Some mods do post stuff like normal members, e.g. the Breitling and Zenith mods.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> I also imagined it would run even faster if it was magnetized but I really have no idea. I know the claim is 60 gauss resistance for the 6r35 movement but have no reference for what that means lol. *I will say there doesn't seem to be much resistance at all when winding the watch now that you mentioned the hairspring*


Mainspring would be what you'd feel when winding; the hairspring handles the balance wheel. Either way, those two ideas are the only ones I have. (neither a Subject Matter Expert nor a mod)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm qualified then!


Put your hand up for it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

gsynco1 said:


> I also imagined it would run even faster if it was magnetized but I really have no idea. I know the claim is 60 gauss resistance for the 6r35 movement but have no reference for what that means lol. I will say there doesn't seem to be much resistance at all when winding the watch now that you mentioned the hairspring


Actually, the question on 6R35 is better suited to be posted on the Seiko forum. Just saying...


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually, the question on 6R35 is better suited to be posted on the Seiko forum. Just saying...


Sure, didn't mean to hijack and start a whole discussion. Was just curious if that issue had come up with anyone else here


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually, the question on 6R35 is better suited to be posted on the Seiko forum. Just saying...


there was a time when OoO was the source of all knowledge but then...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gsynco1 said:


> Sure, didn't mean to hijack and start a whole discussion. Was just curious if that issue had come up with anyone else here


hijack impossible here.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Put your hand up for it.


He will make us pay him in Jenna photos, no?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> He will make us pay him in Jenna photos, no?


Gf

Here ya go. 1st payment.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

gsynco1 said:


> Sure, didn't mean to hijack and start a whole discussion. Was just curious if that issue had come up with anyone else here


Hi @gsynco1, Suggesting that you ask in the Seiko forum is because I do not want you to get any mis-information.

But since we're on the subject, you can try to put a magnetic compass next to your watch and of the needle deflects, then you know you have a magnetisation problem. A de-magnetisation box can be purchased off eBay or Amazon for say $20.

If it's not magnetised, then you will need to open your case back and adjust the hair paring regulator arm. I did it with my Seiko SNZH55 which was gaining a minute a day. It was either knocked out of position during shipment or while in the watch winder. But I got it to within +0.5 seconds per day now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> there was a time when OoO was the source of all knowledge but then...


It's still is except some wise old men are not participating regularly these days. @5959HH @nobbylon 2 @Panerol Forte where are you fellas?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> hijack impossible here.


LOL, yeah, we're impossible to hijack since we are the hijackers


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> He will make us pay him in Jenna photos, no?


Or Abigail aka Tiffany


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Or Abigail aka Tiffany


Godfrey!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!


Well, that is a million dollar move. The other girls don't even come close with their hip skills. The one behind her that fades out of the photo is very close at first but loses it at the end.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Well, that is a million dollar move. The other girls don't even come close with their hip skills. The one behind her that fades out of the photo is very close at first but loses it at the end.


What blows my mind is how you can take almost any frame and she's got a great facial expression. She's well past the line that you cross when you go from being merely highly skilled to a master of your craft.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Well, that is a million dollar move. The other girls don't even come close with their hip skills. The one behind her that fades out of the photo is very close at first but loses it at the end.


The girl on the right, Amy Leonall. 





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> What *blows my mind* is how you can take almost any frame and she's got a great facial expression. She's well past the line that you cross when you go from being merely highly skilled to a master of your craft.


Blow?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey Jman, whaddaya think?
> 
> View attachment 15623162


Looks fabulous and I am glad you kept it  the bracelet just looks awesome on it .


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Blow?


I see what you did there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Looks fabulous and I am glad you kept it  the bracelet just looks awesome on it .


And I have you to thank for it! 👍👍


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No complaints from Mrs. BSF on blue yet.










Tho we know how she feels about Paulina... 😇


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

so


BigSeikoFan said:


> No complaints from Mrs. BSF on blue yet.
> 
> View attachment 15623537
> 
> ...


 so is this a new one?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, haven't been on much lately but I've been skimming to catch up the past few days. Happened to see quite a few Seiko Willards and some talk about the new SPB divers. I impulse bought the SPB143 about a week and a half ago. It's a gorgeous watch and was running almost spot on for about 5 days, then it randomly started running about 50+ seconds fast per day. I know they aren't known for their accuracy, but has anybody else heard of this or experienced any issues that severe with timekeeping?


Magnetism!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Magnetized?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> so
> 
> so is this a new one?


Nah, that's still on order for Q1 delivery next year. This is just a new bracelet on a model that only came with a leather strap originally.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jman, the VC and AP catalogues are on their way down to you.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No complaints from Mrs. BSF on blue yet.
> 
> View attachment 15623537
> 
> ...


Damn makes me miss my 47060 from years past. Most of the watches I wear now are white dial and I really miss this one.










Happy Hollidays gents!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Spunwell said:


> Damn makes me miss my 47060 from years past. Most of the watches I wear now are white dial and I really miss this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know where you can get one! ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This doesn't get old...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Love a good Omakase!

Rock shrimp to start; meal paired with Wakatake Onikoroshi junmai ginjo sake


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I agree with you. There's a sticky titled "Thread Closure and Deletion" but no one reads stickies and no one cares. Jason used to do that playing smack a mole but he is pretty busy at the moment handling covid cases and so, I think the Rolex/Tudor sub-forum is flying on autopilot at the moment without much attention from moderators hence why we have been getting lots of threads like those you mentioned.


Any one taking out a mortgage to invest though?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey Sarge, if you're reading this, I volunteer to sub for J71 until the world gets back to something resembling normal...


You've got my vote...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Any one taking out a mortgage to invest though?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Who knows? Maybe 170?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You've got my vote...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I vote KaShara Garrett. She blows Barracks.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I vote KaShara Garrett. She blows Barracks.


Now I forgot what we were voting for, but she definitely scores...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Now I forgot what we were voting for, but she definitely scores...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You're voting for this mate.










Happy New Year! I know I will be happy


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Shame Rolex shame.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Watches with this much charm for $200 will never be repeated. Best money I've ever spent on a Seiko.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Watches with this much charm for $200 will never be repeated. Best money I've ever spent on a Seiko.


IMHO one of the greatest watches ever made. The SKX is the blue collar worker that packs their lunch, grabs their hard hat and shows up 15 minutes early every single day, through rain, sleet, snow, and sickness. One of the most durable, dependable, and versatile watches ever. And the most important part: it does all that at an accessible price point.

Such a shame that Seiko stopped making them. The Turtle and Samurai just don't have the same "je ne sais quoi", or whatever you want to call it, that the SKX has.

The O Team


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> 3000th post


Gf

An additional bit of information for any of our members who didn't recognize the man in the image. He is baseball great Roberto Clemente standing on second base when he made his 3000th and final hit, a double, in the final game of 1972. He died a few months later in a plane crash on New Year's Eve while helping Nicaraguan earthquake victims. He was known as baseball's The Great One well before that name was applied to Wayne Gretzky. I just thought his story deserved a mention.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Watches with this much charm for $200 will never be repeated. Best money I've ever spent on a Seiko.


An icon for sure.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Watches with this much charm for $200 will never be repeated. Best money I've ever spent on a Seiko.


Orient Kamasu?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

greedy said:


> Orient Kamasu?


Fantastic watch, but a shame that it isn't ISO6425. I'm sure it meets the specifications, but Orient probably doesn't want to pay for the expense of pressure testing every individual unit, which is required by ISO6425.

The O Team


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Shame Rolex shame.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Fantastic watch, but a shame that it isn't ISO6425. I'm sure it meets the specifications, but Orient probably doesn't want to pay for the expense of pressure testing every individual unit, which is required by ISO6425.
> 
> The O Team


Thank you for the information.

I appreciate the burgundy version.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Shame Rolex shame.


TLidn't finish watching. What's his complaint?

Edit: dumb HTML inserted emoji instead of ": capital d."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Gf
> 
> An additional bit of information for any of our members who didn't recognize the man in the image. He is baseball great Roberto Clemente standing on second base when he made his 3000th and final hit, a double, in the final game of 1972. He died a few months later in a plane crash on New Year's Eve while helping Nicaraguan earthquake victims. He was known as baseball's The Great One well before that name was applied to Wayne Gretzky. I just thought his story deserved a mention.


And he had one of the best arms in the history of the game. He could throw from right field to home plate in a damn near horizontal line and never had to bounce the ball to get it there. Outrageous! Guys on third base never tried to score on him.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's try this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just in case you haven't seen this...

Aside from the obvious, the best parts start at 1:20.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> TLidn't finish watching. What's his complaint?
> 
> Edit: dumb HTML inserted emoji instead of ": capital d."


I wished brother G would have given a summary. His accent was a little hard to follow and I switched off after 10 seconds.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Let's try this.
> 
> View attachment 15624259


Jenna? What are you doing with such a dangerous looking thing?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Jenna?


Of course.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Of course.


You were too fast. I was inserting a gif


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> TLidn't finish watching. What's his complaint?


His complaint related to poor QC on the model he received for review - in particular, the finishing of the hands was poor with a number of significant scratches and a chip out of the tip of the minute hand observable under high magnification; dust/debris on the dial (or possibly leftover paint residue). To the naked eye, a number of these things weren't readily obvious (save for the tip of the minute hand).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Shame Rolex shame.


Never mind all, the commas, he uses in, his speaking style...

He talks about white spots on the dial at 8:12, except that we can see right there in the video that they're on the crystal.

A good camera setup does not make this guy an expert.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You were too fast. I was inserting a gif


As was I.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Buschyfor3 said:


> His complaint related to poor QC on the model he received for review - in particular, *the finishing of the hands was poor with a number of significant scratches and a chip out of the tip of the minute hand observable under high magnification;* dust/debris on the dial (or possibly leftover paint residue). To the naked eye, a number of these things weren't readily obvious (save for the tip of the minute hand).


There's that, though. Yeah, it looks as bad as if I had assembled the watch myself.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Never mind all, the commas, he uses in, his speaking style...
> 
> He talks about white spots on the dial at 8:12, except that we can see right there in the video that they're on the crystal.
> 
> A good camera setup does not make this guy an expert.


Without the verbal commas, the video would be 2 minutes long... 😋


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Never mind all, the commas, he uses in, his speaking style...
> 
> He talks about white spots on the dial at 8:12, except that we can see right there in the video that they're on the crystal.
> 
> A good camera setup does not make this guy an expert.





BarracksSi said:


> There's that, though. Yeah, it looks as bad as if I had assembled the watch myself.


Yeah, I could be miffed about the zig-zag scratches running across the facet on the hours hand. But everything else he pointed out wasn't observable without significant magnification and I would go so far as to say they are issues that many watches from many other big name brands not named Rolex will have fresh off the assembly line and right into the ADs showrooms.

Loupes ruin everything haha.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Buschyfor3 said:


> Loupes ruin everything haha.


Isn't it among the top ten rules for enjoying watches - "Don't buy a loupe"?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because I can...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still not tired of this guy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You were too fast. I was inserting a gif


You call it a gif?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> You call it a gif?


_This_ is a gif!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Does this mean Rolex watches purchased through grey dealers' are no longer covered by warranty?


When I bought my DJ in October, they actually photographed the complete Warranty card and sent it to Rolex with my details, it's a similar process to some manufactures online warranty registration like Oris.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> So what you're saying is that we need to assemble a crack team of pseudo-moderators that are members of OoO:
> 
> *The O Team*
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology





lxnastynotch93 said:


> So what you're saying is that we need to assemble a crack team of pseudo-moderators that are members of OoO:
> 
> *The O Team*
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


Kind of Licensed Troubleshooters


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Kind of Licensed Troubleshooters


OoOvengers OoOssemble!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

2020 can go fawk itself.








'Gilligan's Island' star Dawn Wells dies, COVID-19 cited


LOS ANGELES (AP) — Dawn Wells, who played the wholesome Mary Ann among a misfit band of shipwrecked castaways on the 1960s sitcom “Gilligan's Island,” died Wednesday of causes related to COVID-19, her publicist said...




apnews.com


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Never mind all, the commas, he uses in, his speaking style...
> 
> He talks about white spots on the dial at 8:12, except that we can see right there in the video that they're on the crystal.
> 
> A good camera setup does not make this guy an expert.


He's a moderator on The FB Australian watch Buy and Sell Forum and a former friend of Chris Essery (perhaps) A lot of these guys are trying to set themselves up as Grey dealers, however after the Chris Essery fake Daytona they are facing some real setbacks. I lest the same group because of favouritism and arrogance of the admin.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> OoOvengers OoOssemble!


Autobots roll out?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I think I’m gonna have a big strap sell off maybe next week. I have most of mine in a cigar box right now and the lid won’t close. Lol Probably never use but a few. No big deal since I’ll just make more. Lmao


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Buschyfor3 said:


> His complaint related to poor QC on the model he received for review - in particular, the finishing of the hands was poor with a number of significant scratches and a chip out of the tip of the minute hand observable under high magnification; dust/debris on the dial (or possibly leftover paint residue). To the naked eye, a number of these things weren't readily obvious (save for the tip of the minute hand).


Thanks for watching the video and telling us. 

Couldn't sit through so many minutes of rambling just to hear 10 seconds of "there's scratches on the hands and specks of dust"

Having said that, people on this forum have also complained about that issue with the hands. Sometimes, the watch technician accidentally scratched the surface when he used the pair of pincers to pick up the hands prior to assembling it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Never mind all, the commas, he uses in, his speaking style...
> 
> He talks about white spots on the dial at 8:12, except that we can see right there in the video that they're on the crystal.
> 
> A good camera setup does not make this guy an expert.


His video was far too long.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> As was I.


A quickie I see?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Without the verbal commas, the video would be 2 minutes long...


Umm.... yeah... nah....

I think.....

You, may, be, right....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Buschyfor3 said:


> .... everything else he pointed out wasn't observable without *significant* magnification .....


This ^^^ it all for the audience. Click bait.

He made such an exceptionally long video to say something I could have said in 10 seconds.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still not tired of this guy.
> 
> View attachment 15624419


Good. That looks better than the Grand Seiko snow flake. The colours are more representative of Tiffany's uniform.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Kind of Licensed Troubleshooters


More like Licensed Troublemakers. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> OoOvengers OoOssemble!


I think you just created the ultimate OoO signature. We used to have Brotherhood of OoO but, The OoOvengers sounds so cool.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> 2020 can go fawk itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sad. 2020 has been an awful year


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> He's a moderator on The FB Australian watch Buy and Sell Forum and a former friend of Chris Essery (perhaps) A lot of these guys are trying to set themselves up as Grey dealers, however after the Chris Essery fake Daytona they are facing some real setbacks. I lest the same group because of favouritism and arrogance of the admin.


That explains. Friend of Chris Essery? No wonder.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good. That looks *better than the Grand Seiko snow flake*. The colours are more representative of Tiffany's uniform.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15625113


I like the Vacheron Constantin better. Sorry


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, avert your eyes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like the Vacheron Constantin better. Sorry


Wait 'til you see the one that shows up in Q1!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dog, this is for you.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> 2020 can go fawk itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad way to end the year.
She was my favourite character on Gilligans Island and immeasurably hotter than Ginger...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dog, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15625162


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I hope that brother @5959HH and Mrs 59 are getting better


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hmm didn't hear what's up?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This ^^^ it all for the audience. Click bait.
> 
> He made such an exceptionally long video to say something I could have said in 10 seconds.


Don't mean to be a naysayer, and I understand it's under magnification, but I did watch the whole thing and I can't help but think for $7000, shouldn't they do better? Sorry that is a lot of money for a stainless steel watch. Even if we shouldn't be using loupes, shouldn't they be using a loupe during QC and correcting these issues.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Hmm didn't hear what's up?


Over in the other thread, Simon reported that he (59), his wife, and his daughter have Covid and he is dealing with some symptoms.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife. 

Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.

Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hmm didn't hear what's up?


Fr Simon reported that 59, Mrs and his daughter got Covid and are dealing with some symptoms.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't mean to be a naysayer, and I understand it's under magnification, but I did watch the whole thing and I can't help but think for $7000, shouldn't they do better? Sorry that is a lot of money for a stainless steel watch. Even if we shouldn't be using loupes, shouldn't they be using a loupe during QC and correcting these issues.


Even a Patek will show signs of dust and minor imperfections under high magnification. Watchfinder made a video some time ago.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _This_ is a gif!
> 
> View attachment 15624613


for me she's a GILF


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


We'll pray for your health and quick recovery brother @5959HH and your Mrs 59 and daughter too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


get well soon brother and family


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And he had one of the best arms in the history of the game. He could throw from right field to home plate in a damn near horizontal line and never had to bounce the ball to get it there. Outrageous! Guys on third base never tried to score on him.


I used to have a guy on my graduate school intramural team who could throw a softball like that. He was a true ringer, an ex-pro Cuban refugee. He was hilarious to play with, because he observed an memorized everything about every opposing player, at the plate and in the field. As a capability, it was incredibly wasted on such a hapless bunch of opponents. He would sandbag at the plate most of the time, but he would mercilessly show up anybody who started hot-dogging.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


Feel better bro.

OoO Baby!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


59er, I am not a praying man, but I am making an exception

Get better fast, Bro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


59, hope your entire family has a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Feel better 59 and family.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't mean to be a naysayer, and I understand it's under magnification, but I did watch the whole thing and I can't help but think for $7000, shouldn't they do better? Sorry that is a lot of money for a stainless steel watch. Even if we shouldn't be using loupes, shouldn't they be using a loupe during QC and correcting these issues.


didn't know that was the issue I can promise you mine does not have such problems.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


Definitely in our prayers..I was noticing you hadn't posted in a bit. Good to know where you contracted as careful as you have been. I hope you have gotten whatever meds you need and you and your wife get through this at home. Hang in there.


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


Wishing you and yours a speedy recovery. 🙏


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


I hope it's quick and free of lingering effects.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Autobots roll out?


Hey, how are you Bro Delco! Hope all is well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


You got it Bro. Prayers incoming. Or outgoing. You know what I mean!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> for me she's a GILF


???


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> ???


A GIF I'd like to fffffff...fall in love with?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


Speedy recovery, bro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Another sunset


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


Speedy recovery bro


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


Wishing you, your wife and daughter a speedy recovery. Hope to hear you're back soon. Prayers definitely coming your way.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Shame Rolex shame.


Interesting video. Another reminder to keep your loupe in your pocket.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still not tired of this guy.
> 
> View attachment 15624419


Looks great on the bracelet. What's it look like on the strap for comparison.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> 2020 can go fawk itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. She was my favourite in the cast. Looking back now it seems strange to have grown watching a program about castaways on a deserted island, oddly with guest appearances. A program about a dolphin that solved crimes, and last but not least a talking horse 

Ah, the glory days of B&aw TV.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for watching the video and telling us.
> 
> Couldn't sit through so many minutes of rambling just to hear 10 seconds of "there's scratches on the hands and specks of dust"
> 
> Having said that, people on this forum have also complained about that issue with the hands. Sometimes, the watch technician accidentally scratched the surface when he used the pair of pincers to pick up the hands prior to assembling it.


The marks of an artistic craftsman when it's up for auction in a few decades 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't mean to be a naysayer, and I understand it's under magnification, but I did watch the whole thing and I can't help but think for $7000, shouldn't they do better? Sorry that is a lot of money for a stainless steel watch. Even if we shouldn't be using loupes, shouldn't they be using a loupe during QC and correcting these issues.


I agree. Also, overall the take I got from the review was positive, despite the discrepancies in size (sort of like the new Sub being now 41 mm when the old was 40.3 and the new 40.5m [source WUS]) and scratches, dents and paint spots on the hands and dial.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


Very sorry to hear. Wishing you and your family a rapid recovery.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

2020 has been a terrible year, for a lot of people... myself included. And since this is a global phenomenon no one is "immune".

Reflecting on this past couple years, first with the civil unrest and then COVID hit, my priorities seem to have shifted, if only slightly. I have been spending less time here Grandpa's and spending more time with the family, and what I wouldn't give to spend some time with my kids back in Toronto again. Alas, there are duties here that I need to attend to and I just see that happening in the near future.

Oh this last day of 2020 I took this 1984 Rolex Oyster Date 34 reference 6694 out of my safe and put it on a leather strap. It got me thinking - this is a fine looking watch. While I'm constantly tempted by even more intriguing pieces like the CHNR, the Zenith Defy Classic Titanium Blue, or the Girard Perregaux Laureato 38 Blue dial...this is arguably all I'll ever need in a wrist watch.

Don't get me wrong though, I'll still be looking at fine wrist watches. Something about them just keeps me coming back for more...but somehow my desire to actually acquire them is lessened.

A few days back I was picking up my father's Omega Geneve from service, and just so happens there was a jeweler right next door that sells Longines and other Swiss brands. Went in, tried out the Spirit in 38mm with a blue dial...and it didn't do ANYTHING for me. Yes the watch fits me almost perfectly and everything checks out, no misaligned anything and there was no discernable workmanship issues anywhere. But nothing on the watch seem to give me the desire to actually pull out my wallet.

Thinking about this experience last night made everything clear - yes the Longines is a nice watch, but nothing on the watch stirred up any emotion in me. It's like a good performance of a mediocre piece of music, if that makes any sense.

So yeah, you all probably wouldn't see an incoming post from me for a while. But when that happens, it won't be something as boring as another Rolex or Tudor.

Here's to wishing everyone a much, much better 2021! Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Over in the other thread, Simon reported that he (59), his wife, and his daughter have Covid and he is dealing with some symptoms.


Not good to hear.

All the best @5959HH and family.

Get well soon.

Hope they can get their hands on some Vax and it works as well as expected...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


Hopefully you can all kick it even sooner...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> 2020 has been a terrible year, for a lot of people... myself included. And since this is a global phenomenon no one is "immune".
> 
> Reflecting on this past couple years, first with the civil unrest and then COVID hit, my priorities seem to have shifted, if only slightly. I have been spending less time here Grandpa's and spending more time with the family, and what I wouldn't give to spend some time with my kids back in Toronto again. Alas, there are duties here that I need to attend to and I just see that happening in the near future.
> 
> ...


Sporty used to say that his Rolex-of-the-day gave him super powers. I wouldn't go as far when describing a vintage watch. However there is something special about wearing a beautiful, well made and accurate watch that's been around for 60-70 years. It still baffles me how they could make such slim yet robust movements.

Before all this hype watches were just made to be worn and to accumulate memories. My most cherished watch is the one that was on my wrist when my five kids came into this world.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> 2020 has been a terrible year, for a lot of people... myself included. And since this is a global phenomenon no one is "immune".
> 
> Reflecting on this past couple years, first with the civil unrest and then COVID hit, my priorities seem to have shifted, if only slightly. I have been spending less time here Grandpa's and spending more time with the family, and what I wouldn't give to spend some time with my kids back in Toronto again. Alas, there are duties here that I need to attend to and I just see that happening in the near future.
> 
> ...


Eloquently written Richard.

2020 is a year I would rather put behind me as well.

Watches slipped from my priorities as well, maybe permanently, I don't know yet. I can still admire a fine timepiece, or a quirky one, (As I tend to lean that way), but the urge to own has gone. I have enough watches, and could easily get by with less.

I can see 2021 as a year that I get rid of some, either as gifts to my kids (for the decent ones if they want them), or a sale, and I become a 3 watch person. (Hey, who doesn't need a sports watch, a beater, and a dress watch - I'm not TOTALLY mad yet!).

Now that all my kids have finished high school, and further education beckons them towards adulthood, I think it's time to focus more on family and Mrs B5 and make up for lost time spent working too hard and too long to pay the school fees.

Wishing you all a happy and prosperous 2021 filled with hope, love and joy...

B5.

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> 2020 has been a terrible year, for a lot of people... myself included. And since this is a global phenomenon no one is "immune".
> 
> Reflecting on this past couple years, first with the civil unrest and then COVID hit, my priorities seem to have shifted, if only slightly.
> 
> ...


Well said brother. Well said.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks great on the bracelet. What's it look like on the strap for comparison.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


This is all I got. Will look further.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Better. Much better.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, see how different they are? 😄


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy new year, everyone! Hope 2021 turns out to be a wonderful year for everybody. Gotta be better than 2020, that's for sure!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, see how different they are? 😄
> 
> View attachment 15625987


Yes I really like the new better. Looking forward to yous and jman's.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well said brother. Well said.


X2 
Bro dick would love to see more pics of that watch.

Maybe later I can say something eloquent about 2020 but don't have much at the moment. The bad stuff pops out too easily... Bo being one and brother another.

I do wish the brothers of OoO a much better 2021.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And Bro dick.. Vax and on to Toronto. I hope to return to Canada myself this year.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy new year, everyone! Hope 2021 turns out to be a wonderful year for everybody. Gotta be better than 2020, that's for sure!
> 
> View attachment 15626009


You're still a day behind....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> X2
> Bro dick would love to see more pics of that watch.
> 
> Maybe later I can say something eloquent about 2020 but don't have much at the moment. The bad stuff pops out too easily... Bo being one and brother another.
> ...


Well, it's 2021 in New Zealand and most of Australia....


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Let me be the first to welcome y'all into 2021.

Happy New Year boys!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yes I really like the new better. Looking forward to yous and jman's.


You'll see both blue and black then. Btw, Mav's shots looked amazing and told me it was a no-brainer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, it's 2021 in New Zealand and most of Australia....


Jenna's first appearance of the year in NZ!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tiffany's last appearance of 2020.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> And Bro dick.. Vax and on to Toronto. I hope to return to Canada myself this year.





Betterthere said:


> X2
> Bro dick would love to see more pics of that watch.
> 
> Maybe later I can say something eloquent about 2020 but don't have much at the moment. The bad stuff pops out too easily... Bo being one and brother another.
> ...


You and me both brother!

Now about that watch, of course.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't promise this is Tiffany's last appearance of the year...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> You and me both brother!
> 
> Now about that watch, of course.


That is all sorts of right!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You'll see both blue and black then. Btw, Mav's shots looked amazing and told me it was a no-brainer.


Gf.

Mav, how's about helping a Brother (or two) out here?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

"Same procedure as last year, Miss Sophie?"
"Same procedure as ever year, James."

Inexplicably traditional German staple for New Year's Eve:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> You and me both brother!
> 
> Now about that watch, of course.


Simple.
Elegant.
Classy.
Love it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't promise this is Tiffany's last appearance of the year...
> 
> View attachment 15626173


Hope to see lots more of her in the new year as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. *Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.*
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


Good luck, man. Hopefully y'all's immune responses will work correctly.  🖖


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is all I got. Will look further.
> 
> View attachment 15625977


Thanks. The bracelet makes it more of a dressier sports watch.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me be the first to welcome y'all into 2021.
> 
> Happy New Year boys!
> 
> View attachment 15626127


Greta doesn't like fire works and air pollution 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> "Same procedure as last year, Miss Sophie?"
> "Same procedure as ever year, James."
> 
> Inexplicably traditional German staple for New Year's Eve:


19:45 CET Swedish channel #1

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Wife is a health care worker and was contacted to get vaccinated. She is receiving the vaccine as I type, not sure what "brand". They observe the recipient for two hours for a reaction then send them home. I wanted to ask, anyone get the vaccine yet? Opt out of getting it? If this is a Debbie downer topic to bring up, I will pound sand.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna's first appearance of the year in NZ!
> 
> View attachment 15626146


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll never click on the NEW icon again...I stumbled into the Affordable Watch Forum....The 2021 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC)..

"I know now that you are all buried in debt and have a miserable life when your not grabbing girls by the...."



Szechuan said:


> There's a lot of woman I like or find pretty, but well it's not my style to just grab them all by the ...... (And end up in jail)
> It's the same with watches, sure I like a lot of watches, but if I were to buy them all I would be buried in debt and have a miserable life. Choices need to be made in life, WPAC assists with this.
> 
> And if it was so simple as in: you buy the watches you like or don't. Why would there need to be a forum at all? If it was that straightforward and simple we didn't even need a forum.
> ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

geckobros said:


> Wife is a health care worker and was contacted to get vaccinated. She is receiving the vaccine as I type, not sure what "brand". They observe the recipient for two hours for a reaction then send them home. I wanted to ask, anyone get the vaccine yet? Opt out of getting it? If this is a Debbie downer topic to bring up, I will pound sand.


Haven't gotten ours yet. Got a message yesterday from Walter Reed hospital saying to hang on and be patient while they vaccinate staff, then they'll open it up to patients (and the rest of us). MrsBS might get priority from school, too, as I think they'll be observing at ultrasound clinics starting this semester.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> I'll never click on the NEW icon again...I stumbled into the Affordable Watch Forum....The 2021 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC)..
> 
> "I know now that you are all buried in debt and have a miserable life when your not grabbing girls by the...."


wut lol


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Btw: Gal? Or Caitlin?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> wut lol


YES and WPAC can assist you.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Btw: Gal? Or Caitlin?
> View attachment 15626398


THAT whoever that is!!! Looks like she might not be starving!


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Haven't gotten ours yet. Got a message yesterday from Walter Reed hospital saying to hang on and be patient while they vaccinate staff, then they'll open it up to patients (and the rest of us). MrsBS might get priority from school, too, as I think they'll be observing at ultrasound clinics starting this semester.


Good to hear that things are moving along elsewhere. I am pretty far down the list I am sure. Out of the many people I know and interact with, my wife is the first to get hers. Gives a new meaning to "got the call".


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Mickey® said:


> THAT whoever that is!!! Looks like she might not be starving!


She doesn't look exotic though. I can feed the other one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Happy new year


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Mickey® said:


> I'll never click on the NEW icon again...I stumbled into the Affordable Watch Forum....The 2021 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC)..
> 
> "I know now that you are all buried in debt and have a miserable life when your not grabbing girls by the...."


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

geckobros said:


> She doesn't look exotic though. I can feed the other one.


She needs food quick then...hurry up!!!!


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Mickey® said:


> She needs food quick then...hurry up!!!!


She stopped returning my calls. Something something "stalking" something something. Blah Blah.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

All the best for 2021 gents and extra best wishes go out to Bro 59 and family for a quick recovery.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Btw: Gal? Or Caitlin?
> View attachment 15626398


If you gotta ask...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you gotta ask...


We are confident that if you had your way...well "your girl" would be well taken care of. 😂  😂


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

geckobros said:


> Wife is a health care worker and was contacted to get vaccinated. She is receiving the vaccine as I type, not sure what "brand". They observe the recipient for two hours for a reaction then send them home. I wanted to ask, anyone get the vaccine yet? Opt out of getting it? If this is a Debbie downer topic to bring up, I will pound sand.


Son in law received 2 weeks ago. No issues.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You and me both brother!
> 
> Now about that watch, of course.


Beautiful watch... Doubt anyone needs more. I noticed the double batons at 6 9


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Mav, how's about helping a Brother (or two) out here?


@mav


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Szechuan said:


> View attachment 15626414


Interesting... Now that mickey has summoned you here...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Beautiful watch... Doubt anyone needs more. I noticed the double batons at 6 9


"Need" is such a strange word... it's often confused with the word "desire".


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Beginning of new year resolutions :
1 lose some of these Covid lbs
2 good physical
3 take good care of Mrs BT.. No not that part
4 get vax.. Shove to front of line if possible course new cdc rules make that unlikely
5 prepare travel plans and figure on lots of miles on planes seat 1a
6 see VC irl 
7 check out some op36s to see if I shouldn't be wearing smaller watches to make 70 yr old arm look bigger
8 meet some OoO guys irl
9 countries on maybe list AUS Canada Italy Caymans and usual in usa 
10? 

These off top of my head


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> "Need" is such a strange word... it's often confused with the word "desire".


Desire probably better choice


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Beginning of new year resolutions :


Use up the holiday hours that I've accrued. Haven't taken a single day off because wtf else am I gonna do while sitting around at home, so I might as well get some stuff done at work.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Use up the holiday hours that I've accrued. Haven't taken a single day off because wtf else am I gonna do while sitting around at home, so I might as well get some stuff done at work.


True 4 u...

I don't have that issue tho.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry to hear. She was my favourite in the cast. Looking back now it seems strange to have grown watching a program about castaways on a deserted island, oddly with guest appearances. A program about a dolphin that solved crimes, and last but not least a talking horse
> 
> Ah, the glory days of B&aw TV.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


And this show too...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

geckobros said:


> Wife is a health care worker and was contacted to get vaccinated. She is receiving the vaccine as I type, not sure what "brand". They observe the recipient for two hours for a reaction then send them home. I wanted to ask, anyone get the vaccine yet? Opt out of getting it? If this is a Debbie downer topic to bring up, I will pound sand.


My sister in law who's a nurse got it last Friday I think. Felt like crap for about 24 hours after and then she's been perfectly fine since.


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> My sister in law who's a nurse got it last Friday I think. Felt like crap for about 24 hours after and then she's been perfectly fine since.


Great to hear. Wife has been back for a while. No complaints thus far. Got a white card and a date for the follow up shot.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> 19:45 CET Swedish channel #1
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


My family learned about it when my sister was getting her PhD in Germany. Her friends herded us into the living room halfway through their New Year's party, turned on the TV, and said, "It's about to start, you have to see this!"

I've tried reading up on why it's popular and nobody seems to know*. And it's apparently almost unknown in the UK despite the characters being British.

*But Frinton is friggin' _brilliant_ in his execution. It's funnier every year.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> And this show too...


Bears make such lovable pets and they taste good too.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Bears make such lovable pets and they taste good too.


My youngest daughter has always dreamed of having a mini pig as a house pet. Can't say as I ever discouraged her - even small pigs taste good 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

End of year clean up in barn


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's sad. 2020 has been an awful year


It has, I lost my Mother on the 23rd December and now Dawn Wells, she posted a Christmas message on her FB page.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> It has, I lost my Mother on the 23rd December and now Dawn Wells, she posted a Christmas message on her FB page.


Sorry to hear as you had said your Mother was not doing well. Hope it was easy as possible for her.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> End of year clean up in barn
> View attachment 15626893
> View attachment 15626894
> View attachment 15626895
> ...


Nice Barn...


rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry to hear. She was my favourite in the cast. Looking back now it seems strange to have grown watching a program about castaways on a deserted island, oddly with guest appearances. A program about a dolphin that solved crimes, and last but not least a talking horse
> 
> Ah, the glory days of B&aw TV.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I remember it well, 60's tv raised me


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry to hear as you had said your Mother was not doing well. Hope it was easy as possible for her.


Thanks Betterthere, yes she fell asleep and gently slipped away, she's at peace now after a long battle with COPD.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna's first appearance of the year in NZ!
> 
> View attachment 15626146


Can she come to OZ


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me be the first to welcome y'all into 2021.
> 
> Happy New Year boys!
> 
> View attachment 15626127


Happy New Year mate, hope 2021 is better for all of us.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@5959HH you are required to make 1 post a day... even a one character one will do.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> @mav


gf 
darn another 59


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Greta doesn't like fire works and air pollution
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


.... and Greta can F U C K O F F


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wishing all you guys and girls a better year this year, and I hope you and your family make a quick recovery 59.

My new year resolution is to survive wearing this.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

geckobros said:


> Wife is a health care worker and was contacted to get vaccinated. She is receiving the vaccine as I type, not sure what "brand". They observe the recipient for two hours for a reaction then send them home. I wanted to ask, anyone get the vaccine yet? Opt out of getting it? If this is a Debbie downer topic to bring up, I will pound sand.


Happy New Year @geckobros

No, not yet in my part of the world but there's discussions about people who have had history of allergies. My son and I react badly to a range of medications and early signs are that it appears we both will need to opt out from a medical perspective. Government is trying to make it compulsory if one is going to travel but I can't see how they can achieve this without getting voted out of parliament. There's a big anti- vaxxing movement in Australia.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Beautiful watch... Doubt anyone needs more. I noticed the double batons at 6 9


Which calls into question those "reviewers" who comment about not liking the double batons. Seems like they haven't read up on the history of Rolex references. The double batons have been around for a while.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Beginning of new year resolutions :
> 1 lose some of these Covid lbs
> 2 good physical
> 3 take good care of Mrs BT.. No not that part
> ...


Nice list


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My youngest daughter has always dreamed of having a mini pig as a house pet. Can't say as I ever discouraged her - even small pigs taste good
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yummy....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> It has, I lost my Mother on the 23rd December and now Dawn Wells, she posted a Christmas message on her FB page.


Sorry to hear about your mum @Pete26

Condolences.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy New Year @geckobros
> 
> No, not yet in my part of the world but there's discussions about people who have had history of allergies. My son and I react badly to a range of medications and early signs are that it appears we both will need to opt out from a medical perspective. Government is trying to make it compulsory if one is going to travel but I can't see how they can achieve this without getting voted out of parliament. There's a big anti- vaxxing movement in Australia.


I suspect airlines are going to come close to requiring. And if masks are an example it will be very hard to get an exemption. my 2 cents.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Which calls into question those "reviewers" who comment about not liking the double batons. Seems like they haven't read up on the history of Rolex references. The double batons have been around for a while.


IRL they just work..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

geckobros said:


> Wife is a health care worker and was contacted to get vaccinated. She is receiving the vaccine as I type, not sure what "brand". They observe the recipient for two hours for a reaction then send them home. I wanted to ask, anyone get the vaccine yet? Opt out of getting it? If this is a Debbie downer topic to bring up, I will pound sand.


I would advise anyone to get the vaccine. You do not want to get COVID19. Trust me on this.


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy New Year @geckobros
> 
> No, not yet in my part of the world but there's discussions about people who have had history of allergies. My son and I react badly to a range of medications and early signs are that it appears we both will need to opt out from a medical perspective. Government is trying to make it compulsory if one is going to travel but I can't see how they can achieve this without getting voted out of parliament. There's a big anti- vaxxing movement in Australia.


Sorry to hear about the allergic component. Like I was saying earlier, they did watch my wife for a few hours on site to be sure there wasn't a reaction. Maybe they could do something like that with you and your boy, with proper meds on the ready?

Regardless, happy New Year amigo! ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> It has, I lost my Mother on the 23rd December and now Dawn Wells, she posted a Christmas message on her FB page.


I'm very sorry to hear that news. My deepest condolences.


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> It has, I lost my Mother on the 23rd December and now Dawn Wells, she posted a Christmas message on her FB page.


My deepest sympathies.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> It has, I lost my Mother on the 23rd December and now Dawn Wells, she posted a Christmas message on her FB page.


My condolences sir.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> It has, I lost my Mother on the 23rd December and now Dawn Wells, she posted a Christmas message on her FB page.


Our condolences, Pete. Just a bad year all around.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Maybe a blast from the past to ring in the new year. One of my favorite.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Crappy year all around. My sympathies to all who've lost loved ones, jobs, homes, etc.

I'll try to brighten the mood by acknowledging one silver lining in my case at least. I got to spend countless additional hours of face to face time with my wife and my two young kids (4 and 6) where in a normal year I would have spent those hours at the office away from them. A bit of a blessing in disguise I guess. I'm also very grateful to have a job that I was able to do from home and continue to be paid. I know many were not so lucky.

Truly hoping all you brothers have health, happiness, and good fortune in 2021!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I suspect airlines are going to come close to requiring. And if masks are an example it will be very hard to get an exemption. my 2 cents.


Yeah, that's my fear. The thing is the vaccine is an unknown. Looks like I won't travel overseas then. Too bad about the Vegas GTG


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> It has, I lost my Mother on the 23rd December and now Dawn Wells, she posted a Christmas message on her FB page.


Sorry to hear that your mum didn't make it @Pete26.

Condolences to you and your family...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Glad to finally see 2020 in the rear view mirror.

Happy New Year to OoOs


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> darn another 59


First one of the year.
Lol.
And during an accidental solo post run.
A random, single, out of context post that hits the mark would be 59's style...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy New Year @geckobros
> 
> No, not yet in my part of the world but there's discussions about people who have had history of allergies. My son and I react badly to a range of medications and early signs are that it appears we both will need to opt out from a medical perspective. Government is trying to make it compulsory if one is going to travel but I can't see how they can achieve this without getting voted out of parliament. *There's a big anti- vaxxing movement in Australia.*


Herd them all into confined spaces with infected people away from the rest of us so they can self-immunize quickly and be done with it.

Actually, I take that back. Not fair on the innocent infected, just keep them away from me and my family...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I would advise anyone to get the vaccine. You do not want to get COVID19. Trust me on this.


Wise words.

Hope you, Mrs 59, and your daughter are feeling better...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Maybe a blast from the past to ring in the new year. One of my favorite.
> View attachment 15627008


Ah yes,
Miss Pheobe Cates was my teenage dream paramour...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, that's my fear. The thing is the vaccine is an unknown. Looks like I won't travel overseas then. Too bad about the Vegas GTG


I will be in Vegas 2021.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Ah yes,
> Miss Pheobe Cates was my teenage dream paramour...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Mr. Kevin Kline is a lucky man...



















SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Mr. Kevin Kline is a lucky man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Godfrey: trying to get the gilf to work...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

geckobros said:


> Wife is a health care worker and was contacted to get vaccinated. She is receiving the vaccine as I type, not sure what "brand". They observe the recipient for two hours for a reaction then send them home. I wanted to ask, anyone get the vaccine yet? Opt out of getting it? If this is a Debbie downer topic to bring up, I will pound sand.


Got mine today. I'm a healthcare worker in a hospital. No issues. Appointment for 2ND shot on the 20th.

Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey: trying to get the gilf to work...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Nope 

Let's try again


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

On the lighter side, Let's date.

When Satan met 2020

A match made in Hell


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nope
> 
> Let's try again


SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> My youngest daughter has always dreamed of having a mini pig as a house pet. Can't say as I ever discouraged her - even small pigs taste good
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


A restaurant not too far from me often offers roast suckling pig. It's a very popular menu item.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> A restaurant not too far from me often offers roast suckling pig. It's a very popular menu item.


BBQ one of the food groups here


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

geckobros said:


> Wife is a health care worker and was contacted to get vaccinated. She is receiving the vaccine as I type, not sure what "brand". They observe the recipient for two hours for a reaction then send them home. I wanted to ask, anyone get the vaccine yet? Opt out of getting it? If this is a Debbie downer topic to bring up, I will pound sand.


I work in a hospital and just got the Moderna vaccine yesterday. They had me sit for 15 minutes after to monitor. Other than a sore shoulder, nothing else out of the ordinary for me


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I would advise anyone to get the vaccine. You do not want to get COVID19. Trust me on this.


I believe you. Sis has it now. She thought it was her usual "crud" but lost taste, got tested, and results were positive. She sounds miserable over the phone. I seem okay, but my quarantine is in effect through Monday.🤞


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum @Pete26
> 
> Condolences.


Thanks mate, she's at peace now


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Sorry to hear that your mum didn't make it @Pete26.
> 
> Condolences to you and your family...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thank you


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> It has, I lost my Mother on the 23rd December and now Dawn Wells, she posted a Christmas message on her FB page.


I'm sorry about your Mom. By strange coincidence my sister found my Mom unconscious on 12/23 when I asked her check after a series of unanswered phone calls. Based on the blood tests, she wouldn't have lasted much longer without help.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Use up the holiday hours that I've accrued. Haven't taken a single day off because wtf else am I gonna do while sitting around at home, so I might as well get some stuff done at work.


I sold back an entire year's allocation of PTO, effective mid-January. Even with that, I'm still carrying over about 2/3 of year's allocation.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm sorry about your Mom. By strange coincidence my sister found my Mom unconscious on 12/23 when I asked her check after a series of unanswered phone calls. Based on the blood tests, she wouldn't have lasted much longer without help.


scary..good that checked


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

2020 was a tough year for all, here's wishing you and yours a very happy 2021.

-S


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> 2020 was a tough year for all, here's wishing you and yours a very happy 2021.
> 
> -S


Happy New Year to you too Sporty. Don't be shy and come back and post more often.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

So, thanks to @Mickey® I wandered over to the Affordables Forum and learnt about Parnis, Alpha Watches, San Martins and Tiger Concepts.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Any info on Tissel?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm sorry about your Mom. By strange coincidence my sister found my Mom unconscious on 12/23 when I asked her check after a series of unanswered phone calls. Based on the blood tests, she wouldn't have lasted much longer without help.


Thank goodness, yes it's a sad time of year for many I guess.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sportura said:


> 2020 was a tough year for all, here's wishing you and yours a very happy 2021.
> 
> -S


And a Happy New Year to you and yours too bro!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> It has, I lost my Mother on the 23rd December and now Dawn Wells, she posted a Christmas message on her FB page.


Condolences @Pete26


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Any info on Tissel?


Our resident @BarracksSi can tell you all about Mr Oh and his Tisell watches.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

[URL

^^^Random internet find.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Our resident @BarracksSi can tell you all about Mr Oh and his Tisell watches.


Good or bad? I'm not familiar, really. Some buyers just spawn my interest with their sometimes odd loyalty.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Maybe a blast from the past to ring in the new year. One of my favorite.
> View attachment 15627008


Another blast from the past:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Ah yes,
> Miss Pheobe Cates was my teenage dream paramour...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sign me up for Jennifer please.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sign me up for Jennifer please.
> 
> View attachment 15627161


She'll be yours as long as you keep that horse rockin'.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Maybe a blast from the past to ring in the new year. One of my favorite.
> View attachment 15627008


your GIF was cut short prematurely


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking forward to 2021


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy New Year to you too Sporty. Don't be shy and come back and post more often.


@sportura, what Dog said. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> She'll be yours as long as you keep that horse rockin'.


They have pills for that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another blast from the past:
> 
> View attachment 15627157


Gf.

And here's a blast from the present.










Two guesses which I like more...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A blast from happier times...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I think next Christmas will be all squared away like this.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> For the past several days I have been off the grid. On Christmas eve our daughter visited us and stayed over for the next couple of days. The day after Christmas she woke up with a fever, and rapid testing that morning revealed a positive COVID-19 test. She immediately went back to her apartment. Sunday night I felt that I might be coming down with something, and a COVID-19 test the following day was positive for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thus far our symptoms have not been severe - muscle aches and occasional fever for me and a feeling of malaise and dizziness/spaciness for my wife. What gives me concern is the potential for severity of this illness and even death. My sister who is three years younger than I am had COVID-19 the last weekend in November, but her symptoms only lasted for a couple of days. Yesterday I called my daughter and asked her to come back to the house since we are all now COVID-19 positive.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week this ordeal will be over. Keep us in your prayers.


Take care and I hope you all recover.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Good or bad? I'm not familiar, really. Some buyers just spawn my interest with their sometimes odd loyalty.


Don't know. I checked out his website and it looks like a homage website without the logo. Apparently, his quality is quite good and the resale value of his watches are quite good on the used market, i.e. it doesn't lose value like some of the Made in China knock offs. I am sure he sources his cases from Guang Zhou as well but at least he does some quality control on them before he ships it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> 2020 was a tough year for all, here's wishing you and yours a very happy 2021.
> 
> -S


Cheers Sporty. All the best.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Never knew her like this...Stevie Nicks. I only remember her older and a bit worn out.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy New Year from Texas.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> 2020 was a tough year for all, here's wishing you and yours a very happy 2021.
> 
> -S


Happy New Year Sporty!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> 2020 was a tough year for all, here's wishing you and yours a very happy 2021.
> 
> -S


Happy New Year Sporty!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Happy New Year from Texas.


And you are kicking it off in style.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Happy New Year from Texas.


Happy New Year bro 59. How'z you keeping that damn covid away? Are you getting any meds at the moment?

By the way, I would rather this kind of welcome...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another blast from the past:
> 
> View attachment 15627157





BigSeikoFan said:


> Another blast from the past:
> 
> View attachment 15627157


History teaches us valuable lessons....










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sign me up for Jennifer please.
> 
> View attachment 15627161


You are a man of discerning and refined tastes.

Here's another from the past that's aged rather well...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You are a man of discerning and refined tastes.
> 
> Here's another from the past that's aged rather well...
> 
> ...


She's been so damm hot for so long. She's pretty epic. I still watch bedazzled fairly often. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> She's been so damm hot for so long. She's pretty epic. I still watch bedazzled fairly often. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In other words, you're bedazzled! Happy New Year bro!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy New Year bro 59. How'z you keeping that damn covid away? Are you getting any meds at the moment?
> 
> By the way, I would rather this kind of welcome...


I can't handle more than two so that welcome is too much...

Happy New Year bro Dog!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, 2021 has arrived to my time zone. Happy New Year all!


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone! It's not going to be much better for a while, but it can't get much worse.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

And it’s finally 2021 here. Happy New Years brothers. Love you guys. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

We have just under a couple hours to go. Might not make it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> We have just under a couple hours to go. Might not make it.


Happy New Year... Tucked Mrs BT in and turning in myself.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> We have just under a couple hours to go. Might not make it.


All I can say is that it doesn't get any cheesier than this...








...but I do believe you'll make it just fine. 👍


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Greta doesn't like fire works and air pollution
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> .... and Greta can F U C K O F F







This year in Hong Kong we used drones instead of fireworks... I just hope we don't get assimilated!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> All I can say is that it doesn't get any cheesier than this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's his tail, right?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like I made it. HNY all!

One good thing about this year — I met my lady.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks like I made it. HNY all!
> 
> One good thing about this year - I met my lady.


That makes it a good year for her too...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That makes it a good year for her too...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Happy New Year @Black5










Hope you were partying like I was


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy New Year @Black5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.
Not much drinking for me as I was picking up the kids from their various parties afterwards.
Just a small get-together at a friend's house to bring in the new year...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> This year in Hong Kong we used drones instead of fireworks... I just hope we don't get assimilated!


Tres tres cool!

Thanks for posting, Brother Dick.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> That makes it a good year for her too...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You sweet talker, you!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Time for black eyed peas, collards and hog jowl. Hope it works this year.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Btw: Gal? Or Caitlin?
> View attachment 15626398


Meh, that girl is pretty but she is as rail thin as Gal is. I wanna see the stunt doubles


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> This year in Hong Kong we used drones instead of fireworks... I just hope we don't get assimilated!


Uber 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

sportura said:


> 2020 was a tough year for all, here's wishing you and yours a very happy 2021.
> 
> -S


Now you having me wondering just how expensive a Rolex bezel tree would be. Assuming non-diamond other than maybe the top, smallest one, what would we have?

Cameron Deep Sea for the bottom (thats 42-43mm, right?), then probably some platinum yacht-master bezels (there is more than 1 size for those, right?), move to WG fluted bezels for the mid sizes...whew, that's gonna be pricey!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy New Year, everyone!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still haven't sized but warming to it. Think the green pops, which makes it less versatile but not sure I care...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


>


Obviously this get the Big Like.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


>


Will take this as required daily post.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

HNY folks
Starting it in style


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cute pooch!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> HNY folks
> Starting it in style


Whoa a corgi? Or is that a Bo clone?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> It has, I lost my Mother on the 23rd December and now Dawn Wells, she posted a Christmas message on her FB page.


Sorry to hear mate. May her soul rest in peace.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi guys, just wanted to take a minute to wish you a happy new year, most of all good health! These days people don't spend much time or thought on some personal words to their friends and family, they just copy and paste some random message and send it on. So after all we've been though together this year I want to thank you for your friendship and wish you a happy and fulfilling 2021 - you’re the best gymnastics group anyone could ask for. Best wishes, Helen Smith


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> "Need" is such a strange word... it's often confused with the word "desire".


That series started well, but after a couple of seasons , looks like they lost the plot and then came drastic narrative which is well opposite to what the series started. Stopped watching after S2.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Happy new year to all my brother's here. May the year 2021 brings happiness and health to all.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Happy new years, BrOoOs

cooking venison osso buco again.

sipping some santa rita hills pinot noir while the heavy duty aussie pairing airs a bit


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Got some lumber the other day....









Slapped in the stall fronts


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Nearly finished shelves in the Olde Shoppe...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Then had to make a fire...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^all looking good


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> ^all looking good


Thanks.

Starting to plan out the pub today, first need to stain parts of ceiling and the walls. The install flooring. Plumber came out yesterday for quote. Buying kegerator and fridge then time to build the bar.

i like the floors you have in your barn


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Time for black eyed peas, collards and hog jowl. Hope it works this year.


Mine was black eyed peas, cabbage and bacon. The collards sounds better. My peas were fantastic though. The kids even enjoyed them. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Got some lumber the other day....
> 
> View attachment 15628479
> 
> ...


From the sun in that first pick I'm guessing you don't miss home too much during this time of the year 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> HNY folks
> Starting it in style


Damm that pup is cute. Watch is nice too. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to take a minute to wish you a happy new year, most of all good health! These days people don't spend much time or thought on some personal words to their friends and family, they just copy and paste some random message and send it on. So after all we've been though together this year I want to thank you for your friendship and wish you a happy and fulfilling 2021 - you're the best gymnastics group anyone could ask for. Best wishes, Helen Smith



Noice. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Got some lumber the other day....
> 
> View attachment 15628479
> 
> ...


That's really nice. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Starting to plan out the pub today, first need to stain parts of ceiling and the walls. The install flooring. Plumber came out yesterday for quote. Buying kegerator and fridge then time to build the bar.
> 
> i like the floors you have in your barn


Thanks... Original heart pine floors.. Father in law built with relatives on return from pacific. Before sanding and refinishing they were a dirty gray color from tobacco storage.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Condolences @Pete26


Thank you sir


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Krish47 said:


> Sorry to hear mate. May her soul rest in peace.


Thanks Krish47, she passed peacefully and is at peace now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Starting to plan out the pub today, first need to stain parts of ceiling and the walls. The install flooring. Plumber came out yesterday for quote. Buying kegerator and fridge then time to build the bar.
> 
> i like the floors you have in your barn


Will you call it "Bar OoO"?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Israeli teen tops 100 Most Beautiful Faces of the Year list


Move over, ancient Helen of Troy – there’s a new Gen Z beauty on the block.




www.news.com.au





We have a new queen.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to take a minute to wish you a happy new year, most of all good health! These days people don't spend much time or thought on some personal words to their friends and family, they just copy and paste some random message and send it on. So after all we've been though together this year I want to thank you for your friendship and wish you a happy and fulfilling 2021 - you're the best gymnastics group anyone could ask for. Best wishes, Helen Smith


Genuinely made me LOL. That's gold, Sap!!

Happy new year mate !!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Will you call it "Bar OoO"?


It will be called Rogers Pub in honor of my father in law. His father owned a pub in thomas street dublin ireland. Rogers pub.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> It will be called Rogers Pub in honor of my father in law. His father owned a pub in thomas street dublin ireland. Rogers pub.


Ok. That is one of the (very few) names that are better Bar OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> It will be called Rogers Pub in honor of my father in law. His father owned a pub in thomas street dublin ireland. Rogers pub.


Sounds cool.

Now, will there be Guinness on tap?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> From the sun in that first pick I'm guessing you don't miss home too much during this time of the year
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


home as in Sweden?

Njet, i left in 1990

i miss the julbord with all the goodies especially smoked eel.

RJ, heard of a singer called Sofia Karlsson?
She sings old Dan Andersson folksongs from the neck of the woods where you have your cabin.
She needs to be spanked ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sounds cool.
> 
> Now, will there be Guinness on tap?


That is the plan


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Whoa a corgi? Or is that a Bo clone?


Corgi not ours though we are puppy sitting


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> And you are kicking it off in style.


That's the REAL America! V8's, oil wells, hot *****es, money, and guns! That's some good living!

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> That's the REAL America! V8's, oil wells, *hot *****es, *money, and guns! That's some good living!
> 
> OoO Baby!


Hot what? What is *****es???


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Turned out pretty darn good


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> That is the plan


How are you going to drive it? Big old tank of guinness gas or put in a nitrogen extractor? All the bars around me switched to extractor so I can't get tank refills easily anymore.

I need to get a dual kegerator set up so I can have Guinness and a lager set up together. Half and half is my favorite. Smithwicks if I can get it, harp, bass, or whatever if not.

My liver and waistline do not approve of this however


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> How are you going to drive it? Big old tank of guinness gas or put in a nitrogen extractor? All the bars around me switched to extractor so I can't get tank refills easily anymore.
> 
> I need to get a dual kegerator set up so I can have Guinness and a lager set up together. Half and half is my favorite. Smithwicks if I can get it, harp, bass, or whatever if not.
> 
> My liver and waistline do not approve of this however


bout over that covid?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gentlemen

This watch has really grown on me and having a 70 hr power reserve is very handy.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Korean-Hawaiian fashion for dinner tonight in Maui!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> How are you going to drive it? Big old tank of guinness gas or put in a nitrogen extractor? All the bars around me switched to extractor so I can't get tank refills easily anymore.
> 
> I need to get a dual kegerator set up so I can have Guinness and a lager set up together. Half and half is my favorite. Smithwicks if I can get it, harp, bass, or whatever if not.
> 
> My liver and waistline do not approve of this however


I am getting a dual kegerator


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Korean-Hawaiian fashion for dinner tonight in Maui!


LETS GO BUDDY....Time to get your arse back home. 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> LETS GO BUDDY....Time to get your arse back home.


Back the night of the 3rd, then back to the grind full time on the 4th!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Back the night of the 3rd, then back to the grind full time on the 4th!


Enjoy waning hours


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Back the night of the 3rd, then back to the grind full time on the 4th!


You could have bought a nice watch or two for the price of that trip! 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Enjoy waning hours


Thank you, will try my best!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> You could have bought a nice watch or two for the price of that trip! 😂 😂 😂 😂


Considering 2020 probably better spent on a trip!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> HNY folks
> Starting it in style












"JMan Honey, Sweetie if you walk the puppy I'll let you re-size the jubilee and wear it for a while" 😘😂😘


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Considering 2020 probably better spent on a trip!


OH I was joking obviously. When watches stop us from traveling and having family memories I'm done with watches. After we are all dead and gone our friends and family...especially our children...memories will be the post precious thing we could have given them.

I'd have 6 Patek if we didn't travel. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> OH I was joking obviously. When watches stop us from traveling and having family memories I'm done with watches. After we are all dead and gone our friends and family...especially our children...memories will be the post precious thing we could have given them.
> 
> I'd have 6 Patek if we didn't travel. LOL


True... I gave my children the gift of love of travel.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> True... I gave my children the gift of love of travel.


Mine are 19 and 24 and they also love to travel. Some of our friends have never left the neighborhood with their kids. Sad Really.
Also there are others that take freaking trips without their kids!? Makes me sick...from Ireland to Key West, NYC to San Fran and all places in between we go as a family!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Nearly finished shelves in the Olde Shoppe...
> 
> View attachment 15628484


Dam!

That's some fine handiwork @jorgenl .

Makes the pissy little planter box I built today for Mrs. B5 to plant some herbs in look rather pathetic in comparison.

Lucky she doesn't read this thread, or she'll be expecting a new wing on the house by next week...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I try, I really do but whenever I see it I know that is the one I want. Here I am watching an innocent Hodinkee video and at 1 min 43 sec I just know this is the watch for me. But I'm not paying more than MSRP.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

A Cartier Santos?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A Cartier Santos?


Edited


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Edited


GMT Master II BLRO? That was at 1:43 the guy standing in front of the SR-71. I can't picture you with a BLRO though....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> GMT Master II BLRO? That was at 1:43 the guy standing in front of the SR-71. I can't picture you with a BLRO though....


Why? I've been on a waiting list for that watch for nearly 2 years.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Why? I've been on a waiting list for that watch for nearly 2 years.


I see the caped crusader, Batman in you my friend. 

This is going to be an epic Batman v Superman battle. Who will win?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I see the caped crusader, Batman in you my friend.
> 
> This is going to be an epic Batman v Superman battle. Who will win?


On oyster it's nice but not on the jubilee.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> On oyster it's nice but not on the jubilee.


BLRO it is for you brother.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> home as in Sweden?
> 
> Njet, i left in 1990
> 
> ...


I've only heard Sofia sing once when my daughter's choir sang with her during a Christmas concert a few years ago.

Smoked eel is hard to find nowadays. Greta's reach even applies to threatened species ;(

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Corgi not ours though we are puppy sitting


Must be hard on your kitty having an energetic puppy in the house.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Why? I've been on a waiting list for that watch for nearly 2 years.


Might as well be 2 decades...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> On oyster it's nice but not on the jubilee.


Personally I like the BLNR on Oyster, but I do like the BLRO on Jubilee better.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Mine are 19 and 24 and they also love to travel. Some of our friends have never left the neighborhood with their kids. Sad Really.
> Also there are others that take freaking trips without their kids!? Makes me sick...from Ireland to Key West, NYC to San Fran and all places in between we go as a family!


That's great. 
I want to take more road trips to places other than Orlando. Haven't spent any time with them around mountains or deserts. Something about road trips are just good for the soul.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Mine are 19 and 24 and they also love to travel. Some of our friends have never left the neighborhood with their kids. Sad Really.
> Also there are others that take freaking trips without their kids!? Makes me sick...from Ireland to Key West, NYC to San Fran and all places in between we go as a family!


Same here, been traveling just about everywhere since the kids were about a year old. Memories are all that we take with us and leave behind in the end.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I try, I really do but whenever I see it I know that is the one I want. Here I am watching an innocent Hodinkee video and at 1 min 43 sec I just know this is the watch for me. But I'm not paying more than MSRP.


I've been to that museum many times. Next time I'll have to see if there's a GMT lying around 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I try, I really do but whenever I see it I know that is the one I want. Here I am watching an innocent Hodinkee video and at 1 min 43 sec I just know this is the watch for me. But I'm not paying more than MSRP.


I have no idea why but I am being honest. That video infuriates and disgusts me all at the same time. 

It makes me not want to be "a watch person". I give it 4 Pukes ? ? ? ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Same here, been traveling just about everywhere since the kids were about a year old. Memories are all that we take with us and leave behind in the end.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


LOL true except I have a barn full of family tools since 1800.. And such.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Mine are 19 and 24 and they also love to travel. Some of our friends have never left the neighborhood with their kids. Sad Really.
> Also there are others that take freaking trips without their kids!? Makes me sick...from Ireland to Key West, NYC to San Fran and all places in between we go as a family!


Had work friends who never took any vacation days just so big payout at end.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've only heard Sofia sing once when my daughter's choir sang with her during a Christmas concert a few years ago.
> 
> Smoked eel is hard to find nowadays. Greta's reach even applies to threatened species ;(
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That's why I like cayman farm raises turtles.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I try, I really do but whenever I see it I know that is the one I want. Here I am watching an innocent Hodinkee video and at 1 min 43 sec I just know this is the watch for me. But I'm not paying more than MSRP.


Nice watch. I hope you succeed.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Had work friends who never took any vacation days just so big payout at end.


Unless you die before. Plus that wouldn't work for me. Taking a Trip around the World with my kids when they are 30 would never make up for dozens of trips when they were young.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Our resident @BarracksSi can tell you all about Mr Oh and his Tisell watches.





qa_ii said:


> Good or bad? I'm not familiar, really. Some buyers just spawn my interest with their sometimes odd loyalty.


Heh!

All I know is what I've read over in the Homages And Fakes Affordables subforum -

Bad: None of the designs are original, though at least the flieger and marine deck clock designs are basically "open-source" classics. Not the greatest movements.

Good: Not the cheapest movements, either (you'll get Miyota, not Sea-Gull). Mr. Oh supposedly regulates them before shipping, and I've read that he will put together a custom combo (like bezel-and-dial) if you ask directly.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Heh!
> 
> All I know is what I've read over in the Homages And Fakes Affordables subforum -
> 
> ...


Got it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Same here, been traveling just about everywhere since the kids were about a year old. Memories are all that we take with us and leave behind in the end.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I want to get back to traveling often, too. I don't remember the first time I was on a plane because I was simply too young. Traveled on family vacations almost every year, just like how my parents traveled when they were kids. I had a few years when I just couldn't afford to do anything besides visit family - but it still counts as "traveling" since we have (or had) family in all four corners of the US.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Unless you die before. Plus that wouldn't work for me. Taking a Trip around the World with my kids when they are 30 would never make up for dozens of trips when they were young.


if only kids remembered all the trips!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> if only kids remembered all the trips!


Haha! True. We of course take tons of digital/iPhone/blablabla photos but we have put together a real photo book of each of our trips. So they could literally say "lets look at the first time we saw the redwoods" and they'd see their wee self. Or they could for example go pull 15 books from the times we have gone to Key West. Its pretty hilarious to watch them to flip through them and see theirselves and "remember" things....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Proof that Rolex does not want you to be a "Overhang Schmuck". But I guess they do want you to laser all your hair off! ? ?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> bout over that covid?


Yup, all better. Been back to work for the past week. I tell yah, it's kinda nice to be out and about and not really have to worry anymore. Gonna see if they need any convalescent plasma in another week or so.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Had work friends who never took any vacation days just so big payout at end.


Obligatory post today BT. Definitely looking forward to this misery being over. My wife and I are at day 5 and daughter day 8. Daughter asymptomatic past 1-2 days. Symptoms highly variable and affect people differently. You and Mrs. BT stay well!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Must be hard on your kitty having an energetic puppy in the house.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Twss, wistfully


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I like the BLNR on Oyster, but I do like the BLRO on Jubilee better.


I discovered that it was much the opposite with me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Obligatory post today BT. Definitely looking forward to this misery being over. My wife and I are at day 5 and daughter day 8. Daughter asymptomatic past 1-2 days. Symptoms highly variable and affect people differently. You and Mrs. BT stay well!!


I'm glad you folks seem to be headed toward the other side of it. It hit my sister a bit hard, for me it seems mild so far. We're on day 8 to the best of our knowledge. Luckily Mom, Dad, and brother seem unaffected. I suppose I'm just going to eat right and stay rested.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey, how are you Bro Delco! Hope all is well.


Oh dang I missed this!

I'm well, generally. Busy with the holidays and new job, but things are good! Had my bloodwork checked last week and my cholesterol is lowest it's ever been. Must be the increase in muscle mass and all the grass fed steak and butter I wish to eat all this past year!

Watched wonder woman 84 last night. I don't remember much, but I remember being aroused for 150 minutes. GOT DAMN!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Oh dang I missed this!
> 
> I'm well, generally. Busy with the holidays and new job, but things are good! Had my bloodwork checked last week and my cholesterol is lowest it's ever been. Must be the increase in muscle mass and all the grass fed steak and butter I wish to eat all this past year!
> 
> ...


Glad all is well.

My cholesterol is highish, but so is my "good" cholesterol, so my risk factor is not really high. But could be improved of course.

Gotta see WW1984, even if the general consensus is that it is bad. I think you remembered the movie well enough!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Glad all is well.
> 
> My cholesterol is highish, but so is my "good" cholesterol, so my risk factor is not really high. But could be improved of course.
> 
> Gotta see WW1984, even if the general consensus is that it is bad. I think you remembered the movie well enough!


Cholesterol is widely misunderstood even in the medical community. Keep doing what you're doing!

And vitamin d

And gal gadot. 'nuff said .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I'm glad you folks seem to be headed toward the other side of it. It hit my sister a bit hard, for me it seems mild so far. We're on day 8 to the best of our knowledge. Luckily Mom, Dad, and brother seem unaffected. I suppose I'm just going to eat right and stay rested.


sorry i forgot you had... seems like a bunch lately


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Cholesterol is widely misunderstood even in the medical community. Keep doing what you're doing!
> 
> And vitamin d
> 
> And gal gadot. 'nuff said .


and zinc


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Book for Christmas


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Haha! True. We of course take tons of digital/iPhone/blablabla photos but we have put together a real photo book of each of our trips. So they could literally say "lets look at the first time we saw the redwoods" and they'd see their wee self. Or they could for example go pull 15 books from the times we have gone to Key West. Its pretty hilarious to watch them to flip through them and see theirselves and "remember" things....


... and how often do you look at them photos? I find ourselves never ever looking at them after the first time we downloaded those photos.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Proof that Rolex does not want you to be a "Overhang Schmuck". But I guess they do want you to laser all your hair off!
> 
> View attachment 15629379


But well hung is a different story....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Yup, all better. Been back to work for the past week. I tell yah, it's kinda nice to be out and about and not really have to worry anymore. Gonna see if they need any convalescent plasma in another week or so.


Do you build immunity against the covid virus then?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Oh dang I missed this!
> 
> I'm well, generally. Busy with the holidays and new job, but things are good! Had my bloodwork checked last week and my cholesterol is lowest it's ever been. Must be the increase in muscle mass and all the grass fed steak and butter I wish to eat all this past year!
> 
> ...


It's a HARD life


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... and how often do you look at them photos? I find ourselves never ever looking at them after the first time we downloaded those photos.


often but I keep on phone and computer ... not so much printed


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> often but I keep on phone and computer ... not so much printed


I think that's the way these days. I found that I have never looked at the old photo albums from the 70s right through to the 90s. Then, when we had digital, they weren't printed but it's worse now because they are all in a computer and we tried to back up in three other hard disks or we'll lose all the memories of the hard disk keels over.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... and how often do you look at them photos? I find ourselves never ever looking at them after the first time we downloaded those photos.


OH all the time usually at holidays or if we want to embarrass the kids . Plus 15 years of these are not "downloaded" they started as film! Now I just upload them to Snapfish and 10 days later...pics in the mail.

Just a couple weeks ago at Thanksgiving we pulled out a couple "baby" books to show my son's girlfriend. And for some reason people were making fun _OF ME_ an my haircut at the time! LOL Sometimes it backfires...

Thats just two doors there is a row of 8 all filled with books. They usually also come out around the same time "board games" do clearly...

I imagine they will be looked at long after we are gone maybe with their kids.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> OH all the time usually at holidays or if we want to embarrass the kids . Plus 15 years of these are not "downloaded" they started as film! Now I just upload them to Snapfish and 10 days later...pics in the mail.
> 
> Just a couple weeks ago at Thanksgiving we pulled out a couple "baby" books to show my son's girlfriend. And for some reason people were making fun _OF ME_ an my haircut at the time! LOL Sometimes it backfires...
> 
> ...


Love board games. 

One of the things for us to do over here during stormy nights / cyclonic days when we are bunkered down at home.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't believe what an enabler I am....

Bloopers & Gag Reel 'Wonder Woman' Featurette

Sexy Wonder Woman - WONDER WOMAN VIDEO


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Amazing video in my opinion...

A subscriber asks him "do you noticed that people act negatively towards you because you're wearing a sought after Rolex" 

I bet I know which watch brand the guy asking the question wears but I won't say as not to offend...?. You know too though! LOL

Love his take on the Apple Watch...and about the "Seiko crew", the "Omega Crew", the "Rolex Crew" forming gangs and bashing each other is pretty funny... ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> I can't believe what an enabler I am....
> 
> Bloopers & Gag Reel 'Wonder Woman' Featurette
> 
> Sexy Wonder Woman - WONDER WOMAN VIDEO


Thanks for sharing! Need to tag @delco714


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Obligatory post today BT. Definitely looking forward to this misery being over. My wife and I are at day 5 and daughter day 8. Daughter asymptomatic past 1-2 days. Symptoms highly variable and affect people differently. You and Mrs. BT stay well!!


Hope symptoms are fading for the two of you as well!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Oh dang I missed this!
> 
> I'm well, generally. Busy with the holidays and new job, but things are good! Had my bloodwork checked last week and my cholesterol is lowest it's ever been. Must be the increase in muscle mass and all the grass fed steak and butter I wish to eat all this past year!
> 
> ...


I missed something... What new job?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I missed something... What new job?


Switched to the other big practice in town 2 months ago. Much better fit!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for sharing! Need to tag @delco714


Ditto @Merv!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for sharing! Need to tag @delco714


My heart can't take it. I'm afraid to watch!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brother Del, cute will never hurt you. Unlike Gal, I think...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Del, cute will never hurt you. Unlike Gal, I think...
> 
> View attachment 15630310


So, I looked her up. She is like 5' 1" cute. LOL.

Gal is 5' 10".


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Switched to the other big practice in town 2 months ago. *Much better fit!*


twss


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Switched to the other big practice in town 2 months ago. Much better fit!


Plastic surgery?

Oh no, I get it, you went to your direct competitor, duh.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Dam!
> 
> That's some fine handiwork @jorgenl .
> 
> ...


Before my Dad moved into senior housing he build raised beds for a bunch of his friends. He built a couple for his facility after he moved in.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Must be hard on your kitty having an energetic puppy in the house.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


On loan puppy so temporary


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Starbucks, anyone?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another quiet night in the 'burbs...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey! DavidSW is moving up in the world!!!! Made the boad/Ad on Archie Luxury!!! (middle right). BOOM! ? ? ? ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> On loan puppy so temporary


Tempting maybe, but don't do it. It's just not right. 😬


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another quiet night in the 'burbs...
> 
> View attachment 15630558


Had this but a 2017 while on vaca over Christmas. Superb the '17 was I think '14 is said to be even better...enjoy!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another quiet night in the 'burbs...
> 
> View attachment 15630558


How is that sub working out ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Not trying to be a Debbie downer but buried a younger cousin today. Really sucked to lose such a great guy. Flip side is the void I felt not being able to enjoy family during the holidays, I was able to celebrate his life with all of them today. Left a hole and filled another at the same time. 2020 just had to sneak that last one in on us. Gonna be ok though. Very big family with a lot of love to go around. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another quiet night in the 'burbs...
> 
> View attachment 15630558


That should be quoffable... ;-)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Not trying to be a Debbie downer but buried a younger cousin today. Really sucked to lose such a great guy. Flip side is the void I felt not being able to enjoy family during the holidays, I was able to celebrate his life with all of them today. Left a hole and filled another at the same time. 2020 just had to sneak that last one in on us. Gonna be ok though. Very big family with a lot of love to go around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry to hear Bro. Especially when they are younger. Glad you were with family.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Not trying to be a Debbie downer but buried a younger cousin today. Really sucked to lose such a great guy. Flip side is the void I felt not being able to enjoy family during the holidays, I was able to celebrate his life with all of them today. Left a hole and filled another at the same time. 2020 just had to sneak that last one in on us. Gonna be ok though. Very big family with a lot of love to go around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry to hear it was a year for it for sure.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Had this one BSF?

looking forward to trying it

it was recommended to me by the greatest american naval architect still alive, mr robert h perry, aka Bob


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> OH all the time usually at holidays or if we want to embarrass the kids . Plus 15 years of these are not "downloaded" they started as film! Now I just upload them to Snapfish and 10 days later...pics in the mail.
> 
> Just a couple weeks ago at Thanksgiving we pulled out a couple "baby" books to show my son's girlfriend. And for some reason people were making fun _OF ME_ an my haircut at the time! LOL Sometimes it backfires...
> 
> ...


We are a game playing family as well.
Kept ourselves sane during lockdown with a weekly zoom trivia game amongst extended family, and regularly had games nights where we play various games Inc. Trivial pursuit, pictionary, Werewolf, Charades and various card games etc.

Monopoly tends to end up in arguments though as we are all so competitive...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Before my Dad moved into senior housing he build raised beds for a bunch of his friends. He built a couple for his facility after he moved in.


Bunch of over-achievers in this thread.
Even their retired senior family members are handier than I am.

LOL.

I'll find something I'm good at...

Eventually...

Hopefully...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Starbucks, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 15630555


@Dougiebaby and his friends will be there...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Not trying to be a Debbie downer but buried a younger cousin today. Really sucked to lose such a great guy. Flip side is the void I felt not being able to enjoy family during the holidays, I was able to celebrate his life with all of them today. Left a hole and filled another at the same time. 2020 just had to sneak that last one in on us. Gonna be ok though. Very big family with a lot of love to go around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Commiserations Al.
It's never easy to lose someone, even harder if it's before their time.
Remember the good times...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ... and how often do you look at them photos? I find ourselves never ever looking at them after the first time we downloaded those photos.


Same here. Hard copies randomly tossed in a drawer and digital pics wasting away in a binary bin, aka neglected hard drive.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Not trying to be a Debbie downer but buried a younger cousin today. Really sucked to lose such a great guy. Flip side is the void I felt not being able to enjoy family during the holidays, I was able to celebrate his life with all of them today. Left a hole and filled another at the same time. 2020 just had to sneak that last one in on us. Gonna be ok though. Very big family with a lot of love to go around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry to hear mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Hey! DavidSW is moving up in the world!!!! Made the boad/Ad on Archie Luxury!!! (middle right). BOOM!
> 
> View attachment 15630623


I can't believe you watch Paul Pluta???!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Not trying to be a Debbie downer but buried a younger cousin today. Really sucked to lose such a great guy. Flip side is the void I felt not being able to enjoy family during the holidays, I was able to celebrate his life with all of them today. Left a hole and filled another at the same time. 2020 just had to sneak that last one in on us. Gonna be ok though. Very big family with a lot of love to go around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My condolences bro.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> ...
> Monopoly tends to end up in arguments though as we are all so competitive....


LOL. With my daughter, if she landed on your land, you pay her


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> @Dougiebaby and his friends will be there...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Speaking of which, haven't seen Doug posting in WUS for a while


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I can't believe you watch Paul Pluta???!!


I watched a few of his videos a few years ago. Now I can't stomach his acting.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Speaking of which, haven't seen Doug posting in WUS for a while


Enjoying his boat?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Yay? Nay? So-so?

Always wanted a 36mm Explorer as I thought it's the best size for my small wrist. After owning the 39 for 5 years the 114270 feels "lacking"?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Enjoying his boat?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Hope so...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yay? Nay? So-so?
> 
> Always wanted a 36mm Explorer as I thought it's the best size for my small wrist. After owning the 39 for 5 years the 114270 feels "lacking"?


She thinks it's ...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She thinks it's ...


But it wears larger than it looks.

#TNWSS

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> But it wears larger than it looks.
> 
> #TNWSS
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Brother Dick said he felt it "lacking". That must mean something?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brother Dick said he felt it "lacking". That must mean something?


What it lacked in size it makes it up with perfect proportion, but the 214270 definitely feels more substantial on wrist.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dangit sorry about that post last night guys. Late night drunk recapping an emotional day. But I appreciate the love bros. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I can't believe you watch Paul Pluta???!!


I don't really&#8230; It's funny though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Had this but a 2017 while on vaca over Christmas. Superb the '17 was I think '14 is said to be even better...enjoy!


It was awesome straight out of the bottle. Got half left so today will be a good day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> How is that sub working out ?


Sitting on my desk gathering dust and waiting for me to get off my butt and size the bracelet...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Not trying to be a Debbie downer but buried a younger cousin today. Really sucked to lose such a great guy. Flip side is the void I felt not being able to enjoy family during the holidays, I was able to celebrate his life with all of them today. Left a hole and filled another at the same time. 2020 just had to sneak that last one in on us. Gonna be ok though. Very big family with a lot of love to go around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Man, so sorry to hear that. Our condolences, big guy.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It was awesome straight out of the bottle. Got half left so today will be a good day.


LOL That's will POWER...Not sure I would have stopped half way!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15630634
> 
> Had this one BSF?
> 
> ...


Yes, have had Quilcedas; much more like a Bordeaux than the typical CA or WA cab. More fruit than a typical Bord too. Cedar was quite prominent if memory serves...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> We are a game playing family as well.
> Kept ourselves sane during lockdown with a weekly zoom trivia game amongst extended family, and regularly had games nights where we play various games Inc. Trivial pursuit, pictionary, Werewolf, Charades and various card games etc.
> 
> *Monopoly tends to end up in arguments though as we are all so competitive...*
> ...


Family, oy. What can you do??


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I watched a few of his videos a few years ago. Now I can't stomach his acting.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


OH you can't take him serious.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Not trying to be a Debbie downer but buried a younger cousin today. Really sucked to lose such a great guy. Flip side is the void I felt not being able to enjoy family during the holidays, I was able to celebrate his life with all of them today. Left a hole and filled another at the same time. 2020 just had to sneak that last one in on us. Gonna be ok though. Very big family with a lot of love to go around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry to hear that bro. Somehow I missed this in my sleep. Condolences.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Bunch of over-achievers in this thread.
> Even their retired senior family members are handier than I am.
> 
> LOL.
> ...


Not for nothing but this is always appreciated...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Same here. Hard copies randomly tossed in a drawer and digital pics wasting away in a binary bin, aka neglected hard drive.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah, that's why having them in curated physical albums is so much better. Tactile is good, just like reading a hardcopy newspaper vs the digital edition.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Yay? Nay? So-so?
> 
> Always wanted a 36mm Explorer as I thought it's the best size for my small wrist. After owning the 39 for 5 years the 114270 feels "lacking"?


Wear it for a week straight (or two) and then put the 39 back on. "Lacking" might become "comfortable".


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Yay? Nay? So-so?
> 
> Always wanted a 36mm Explorer as I thought it's the best size for my small wrist. After owning the 39 for 5 years the 114270 feels "lacking"?


Put me down for a yea. For me, it's either the 214270 Mk. II or this one. Both perfect in my eyes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> What it lacked in size it *makes it up with perfect proportion*, but the 214270 definitely feels more substantial on wrist.


#NRA


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Dangit sorry about that post last night guys. Late night drunk recapping an emotional day. But I appreciate the love bros.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No worries, dude. Everybody's here for you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Dangit sorry about that post last night guys. Late night drunk recapping an emotional day. But I appreciate the love bros.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


condolences brother


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What day is it??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What day is it??
> 
> View attachment 15631009


Giants favored by half a field goal


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Dangit sorry about that post last night guys. Late night drunk recapping an emotional day. But I appreciate the love bros.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This is the place to post such.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Giants favored by half a field goal


I misread the line. It's the Boys favored by half a field goal.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sitting on my desk gathering dust and waiting for me to get off my butt and size the bracelet...


Drum roll? You must not have read what csg said.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Yay? Nay? So-so?
> 
> Always wanted a 36mm Explorer as I thought it's the best size for my small wrist. After owning the 39 for 5 years the 114270 feels "lacking"?


I sometimes wish I had approached this whole watch thing with a smaller size. If I had not worn 41mm for so many years.... Jmods 36 mm platinum looked great as I remember.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Giants favored by half a field goal


A race to the bottom 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ will add looking at 36mm to the to do list for the year. 

Started making first travel plans for the year last night. One of the art shows in Wyoming. Was kind of relaxing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Speaking of which, haven't seen Doug posting in WUS for a while


He posted few days ago.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> A race to the bottom
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Though actually race for number 1 in their bottom-dweller division. The Cowboys-Giants winner will be number 1 if Washington loses later at night.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Drum roll? You must not have read what csg said.


Who's "csg?"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I watched a few of his videos a few years ago. Now I can't stomach his acting.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Wait, it's acting?!?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok now I can start paying attention to the NFL. I am fairly disgusted with the sport but I'll do playoffs!



https://www.nfl.com/standings/playoff-picture


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Wait, it's acting?!?


Wouldn't it be hilarious if he was completely normal and "cool" in person. LOL Unlikely but...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I can't believe you watch Paul Pluta???!!


I just can't handle more than about a minute of him and haven't been able to watch any of his videos in full...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I just can't handle more than about a minute of him and haven't been able to watch any of his videos in full...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I get through about 2 1/2 minutes. LOL


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not for nothing but this is always appreciated...
> 
> View attachment 15631002


Haha.
Ability to appreciate beauty is a blessing, not a skill, but I'll take it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, you guys carry on while I watch the Cowboys game.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, you guys carry on while I watch the Cowboys game.
> 
> View attachment 15631252


Hey man. Just so I don't look like a bandwagon jumper let me be first....I am really sorry about your loss.

?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Giants favored by half a field goal


Half a field goal is about what their offense is good for right now. They have a porous O-line defending a crippled QB. The backup must be horrendous if they won't use him. The QB needs to start throwing it away more often instead of taking sacks.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> ^ will add looking at 36mm to the to do list for the year.
> 
> Started making first travel plans for the year last night. One of the art shows in Wyoming. Was kind of relaxing.


I always said the 36mm Datejusts are perfect!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who's "csg?"











Starbucks, need help (not getting one) the next step


I love opinions. Yours is different to mine. Some Rolex do come with a strap... This one did not, but its not breaking any rules putting it on one. If there was an Oysterflex option, I'd seriously consider it ALONG with the bracelet. That is what I did with my PO and wore it more on the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hope symptoms are fading for the two of you as well!


Wife and daughter doing pretty well but I'm still waiting to turn the corner. Worst I've felt in I long, long time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Not trying to be a Debbie downer but buried a younger cousin today. Really sucked to lose such a great guy. Flip side is the void I felt not being able to enjoy family during the holidays, I was able to celebrate his life with all of them today. Left a hole and filled another at the same time. 2020 just had to sneak that last one in on us. Gonna be ok though. Very big family with a lot of love to go around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry to hear that news. My condolences.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you build immunity against the covid virus then?


We'll see. They test convalescent plasma for antibodies and you get put into high titer, low titer, and I guess, no titer. Though we aren't using a lot of CCP here so I'm not sure if we are still collecting it.

I just find it amusing that the vaccine derived antibodies aren't good enough for CCP but natural antibodies (good enough for CCP) dont protect you for long and you still need the vaccine. This is a weird conundrum IMHO.

Anyhoo, get the vaccine ya'll, it's probably better than getting covid.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think that's the way these days. I found that I have never looked at the old photo albums from the 70s right through to the 90s. Then, when we had digital, they weren't printed but it's worse now because they are all in a computer and we tried to back up in three other hard disks or we'll lose all the memories of the hard disk keels over.


The problem with digital is you shoot SO MANY PICS it is a chore to curate them all. At least with 35mm you got what you got and it was only a few rolls per vacation.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I can't believe what an enabler I am....
> 
> Bloopers & Gag Reel 'Wonder Woman' Featurette
> 
> Sexy Wonder Woman - WONDER WOMAN VIDEO


A guy on another forum worked on WW84 erasing all of the wardrobe "oops" Gal had.

I just KNOW that guy has a private stash 

You can see it in the film as well, whenever she bends over that chest piece falls down showing cleavage (such as gal has), so they keep editing in a cover part. Plus I'm sure they had a ton of upskirt shots to darken.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Oh dang I missed this!
> 
> I'm well, generally. Busy with the holidays and new job, but things are good! Had my bloodwork checked last week and my cholesterol is lowest it's ever been. Must be the increase in muscle mass and all the grass fed steak and butter I wish to eat all this past year!
> 
> ...


You a daddy yet???

Hurry up, else Sappie is gonna have the first OOO baby before you


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> A guy on another forum worked on WW84 erasing all of the wardrobe "oops" Gal had.
> 
> I just KNOW that guy has a private stash
> 
> You can see it in the film as well, whenever she bends over that chest piece falls down showing cleavage (such as gal has), so they keep editing in a cover part. Plus I'm sure they had a ton of upskirt shots to darken.


Umm. Do you have his contact information? Asking for a friend...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> You a daddy yet???
> 
> Hurry up, else Sappie is gonna have the first OOO baby before you


We be tryin! Fertility clinic soon for assistance..


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

delco714 said:


> We be tryin! Fertility clinic soon for assistance..


Oh you won't regret it!
Buy your watches now!!!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Oh you won't regret it!
> Buy your watches now!!!
> 
> View attachment 15631412


Still have my eye on the pam 00914


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Still have my eye on the pam 00914


Get it! Hurry up!!! ?

At this rate, when babies burn today are turning 18, a year of higher education at a private school - including tuition, fees, and room and board - will cost more than *$120,000*, Vanguard said. Public colleges could average out to *$54,000* a year.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Get it! Hurry up!!!
> 
> At this rate, when babies burn today are turning 18, a year of higher education at a private school - including tuition, fees, and room and board - will cost more than *$120,000*, Vanguard said. Public colleges could average out to *$54,000* a year.


I'm going to turn the family Amish


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

delco714 said:


> I'm going to turn the family Amish


That is so smart....and

*Can Amish People Wear Watches *
While obviously digital *watches* and even quartz would be against their beliefs, they *can*still use mechanical *watches*. The interesting thing about this is that there is even a *watch*shop in the middle of *Amish* country in Pennsylvania.https://raymondleejewelers.net/can-amish-people-wear-watches/


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mickey said:


> That is so smart....and
> 
> *Can Amish People Wear Watches *
> While obviously digital *watches* and even quartz would be against their beliefs, they *can*still use mechanical *watches*. The interesting thing about this is that there is even a *watch*shop in the middle of *Amish* country in Pennsylvania.https://raymondleejewelers.net/can-amish-people-wear-watches/


They better sell Hamilton's


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Starbucks, need help (not getting one) the next step
> 
> 
> I love opinions. Yours is different to mine. Some Rolex do come with a strap... This one did not, but its not breaking any rules putting it on one. If there was an Oysterflex option, I'd seriously consider it ALONG with the bracelet. That is what I did with my PO and wore it more on the...
> ...


C'mon, tell us what you really think.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Cowboys won...










...a higher draft pick!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Cowboys won...
> 
> View attachment 15631593
> 
> ...


Gf.

Which is what I was hoping for. Today's game was truly win-win.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Wife and daughter doing pretty well but I'm still waiting to turn the corner. Worst I've felt in I long, long time.


Good news about Mrs 59 and daughter, but you take care...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Cowboys won...
> 
> View attachment 15631593
> 
> ...


Their cheerleaders are ALWAYS winners...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Checking this website out to see what watches came out in 2015 and noticed this....that never happen right? Red hand?
Feel dumb asking. Doubting myself.














__





The New 2015 Rolex and Tudor Collection - Rolex Passion Report


I'll help my beloved watch brand anyway with extra promotion by posting their news online and reach out to some 15.000 unique RPR visitors that will tune in today!



rolexpassionreport.com


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BYE-BYE COWBOYS! GO HOME LOSERS!

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> BYE-BYE COWBOYS! GO HOME LOSERS!
> 
> OoO Baby!


Tell us how you really feel! 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> BYE-BYE COWBOYS! GO HOME LOSERS!
> 
> OoO Baby!


Loving the higher draft pick!!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Loving the higher draft pick!!







Some things in life are bad
They can really make you mad
Other things just make you swear and curse
When you're chewing on life's gristle
Don't grumble, give a whistle
And this'll help things turn out for the best
And
Always look on the bright side of life
Always look on the light side of life
If life seems jolly rotten
There's something you've forgotten
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing
When you're feeling in the dumps
Don't be silly chumps
Just purse your lips and whistle, that's the thing
And
Always look on the bright side of life
(Come on)
Always look on the right side of life
For life is quite absurd
And death's the final word
You must always face the curtain with a bow
Forget about your sin
Give the audience a grin
Enjoy it, it's your last chance anyhow
So always look on the bright side of death
A just before you draw your terminal breath
Life's a piece of ****
When you look at it
Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true
You'll see it's all a show
Keep 'em laughin' as you go
Just remember that the last laugh is on you
And
Always look on the bright side of life
Always look on the right side of life
(C'mon Brian, cheer up)
Always look on the bright side of life
Always look on the bright side of life
Always look on the bright side of life
I mean, what have you got to lose?
You know, you come from nothing
You're going back to nothing
What have you lost? Nothing
Always look on the right side of life
Nothing will come from nothing, ya know what they say
Cheer up ya old bugga c'mon give us a grin (Always look on the right side of life)
There ya are, see
It's the end of the film
Incidentally this record's available in the foyer (Always look on the right side of life)
Some of us got to live as well, you know
(Always look on the right side of life)
Who do you think pays for all this rubbish
(Always look on the right side of life)
They're not gonna make their money back, you know
I told them, I said to him, Bernie, I said they'll never make their money back
(Always look on the right side of life)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> You a daddy yet???
> 
> Hurry up, else Sappie is gonna have the first OOO baby before you


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mickey® said:


> Hey! DavidSW is moving up in the world!!!! Made the boad/Ad on Archie Luxury!!! (middle right). BOOM! ? ? ? ?
> 
> View attachment 15630623


Oh great, Archie lives in my home town


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Wife and daughter doing pretty well but I'm still waiting to turn the corner. Worst I've felt in I long, long time.


hang in there... not getting worse i hope


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I don't really&#8230; It's funny though.


Good. It's not good for mental health watching Paul Pluta.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good. It's not good for mental health watching Paul Pluta.


It actually makes me feel great about myself. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ^ will add looking at 36mm to the to do list for the year.
> 
> Started making first travel plans for the year last night. One of the art shows in Wyoming. Was kind of relaxing.


I have been looking at 36mm Datejust and Day Dates.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> He posted few days ago.


I must have missed it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who's "csg?"


Einstein. The guy with the Einstein avatar


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Einstein. The guy with the Einstein avatar


i posted above


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Ok now I can start paying attention to the NFL. I am fairly disgusted with the sport but I'll do playoffs!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nfl.com/standings/playoff-picture


Think of the so many games of DCC you missed!!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Wouldn't it be hilarious if he was completely normal and "cool" in person. LOL Unlikely but...


No, he's not. He was on the news once when he got arrested for something and he came across as a salty vile man.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Get it! Hurry up!!!
> 
> At this rate, when babies burn today are turning 18, a year of higher education at a private school - including tuition, fees, and room and board - will cost more than *$120,000*, Vanguard said. Public colleges could average out to *$54,000* a year.


The rise in tuition is totally unsustainable. Fire all the "Dean's of Diversity" and "Professor of street art and hip hop lit" and watch tuition fall.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Oh great, Archie lives in my home town


Man you're a lucky guy...to have the chance to see him in line at a Action/Woolworths/IGA or whatever...
Its like you won life's lottery.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> The problem with digital is you shoot SO MANY PICS it is a chore to curate them all. At least with 35mm you got what you got and it was only a few rolls per vacation.


That. We have got Gigabytes of hard disk storage lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Oh great, Archie lives in my home town


Pity you ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> i posted above


Never read ahead?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Man you're a lucky guy...to have the chance to see him in line at a Action/Woolworths/IGA or whatever...
> Its like you won life's lottery.
> 
> View attachment 15631721


I think my wife will give a tight slap across his fat cheeks.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, he's not. He was on the news once when he got arrested for something and he came across as a salty vile man.


Archie All Day, Every Day! Maybe WUS will have a sub forum!
Salty indeed!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

All masked up and heading back to LA! Apologies for not being too responsive (except to post watch and sunset pics) as of late


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Loving the higher draft pick!!


You'll need it.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Commiserations Al.
> It's never easy to lose someone, even harder if it's before their time.
> Remember the good times...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...





AL9C1 said:


> Not trying to be a Debbie downer but buried a younger cousin today. Really sucked to lose such a great guy. Flip side is the void I felt not being able to enjoy family during the holidays, I was able to celebrate his life with all of them today. Left a hole and filled another at the same time. 2020 just had to sneak that last one in on us. Gonna be ok though. Very big family with a lot of love to go around.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So sorry to hear that Al, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Oh great, Archie lives in my home town


Archie is still around? The guy is a ****ing novice.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mickey® said:


> Wouldn't it be hilarious if he was completely normal and "cool" in person. LOL Unlikely but...


I know a few people who know him and they say he seems a nice guy, but he definitely seems to have some problems. I think his character Archie Luxury is single but Pluta is apparently married. I hate how he mispronounces Submariner and his bipolar behaviour. One week it's Patek the next Rolex.

He went on a rant against the Australian Watch forum on FB a couple of years ago because he wasn't invited to a Tudor event at the Hourglass in Brisbane. I spoke to one of the organisers later and he said Paul Pluta is a Richard Cranium.

I am really unsure if he's genuinely bipolar or it's an act.

I do watch him and thank the lord that I don't have his problems.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> All masked up and heading back to LA! Apologies for not being too responsive (except to post watch and sunset pics) as of late


Sooner or later we all gotta go home.

Was that a one watch vacation? I can't remember if I saw anything other than that in your sunset pictures?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Sooner or later we all gotta go home.
> 
> Was that a one watch vacation? I can't remember if I saw anything other than that in your sunset pictures?


The PAM and my new red Seiko!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

"From Daniel Craig to Ronaldo Jr, six watches we never expected to spot on these wrists&#8230;" via @watchville From Daniel Craig to Ronaldo Jr, six watches we never expected to spot on these wrists... | Time and Tide Watches


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaga said:


> "From Daniel Craig to Ronaldo Jr, six watches we never expected to spot on these wrists&#8230;" via @watchville From Daniel Craig to Ronaldo Jr, six watches we never expected to spot on these wrists... | Time and Tide Watches


I liked that. Thanks.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> Still have my eye on the pam 00914


Also take a look at the 915 as well as the 795.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> BYE-BYE COWBOYS! GO HOME LOSERS!
> 
> OoO Baby!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> hang in there... not getting worse i hope


Not really getting worse but getting weary of the beat down.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> . I spoke to one of the organisers later and he said Paul Pluta is a Richard Cranium..


Richard Cranium? LOL. I had to look it up and urban dicktionary explained it but there are people who are really called Richard Cranium


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Not really getting worse but getting weary of the beat down.


Stay positive brother! Are you getting medical treatment/help to fight the virus/symptoms?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Richard Cranium? LOL. I had to look it up and urban dicktionary explained it but there are people who are really called Richard Cranium


Wouldn't that me Mr. Dick Head?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I know a few people who know him and they say he seems a nice guy, but he definitely seems to have some problems. I think his character Archie Luxury is single but Pluta is apparently married. I hate how he mispronounces Submariner and his bipolar behaviour. One week it's Patek the next Rolex.
> 
> He went on a rant against the Australian Watch forum on FB a couple of years ago because he wasn't invited to a Tudor event at the Hourglass in Brisbane. I spoke to one of the organisers later and he said Paul Pluta is a Richard Cranium.
> 
> ...


Archie definitely enjoys his fine dining. Dude put on a ton of weight the last 7 years or so.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Guys...any OoO have a 116622? Any color but would love to see a blue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Archie definitely enjoys his fine dining. Dude put on a ton of weight the last 7 years or so.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Could be all that XXXX beer he's been having


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Guys...any OoO have a 116622? Any color but would love to see a blue.


Brother Delco has one. @delco714


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brother Delco has one. @delco714


Best photo I could find without extra digging!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Best photo I could find without extra digging!


Beautiful! But...Blue 116622?
One of us is wrong. 😂
Or we can blame @Dogbert_is_fat


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Not really getting worse but getting weary of the beat down.


That's what Mike McCarthy said in the post-game interview.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Beautiful! But...Blue 116622?
> One of us is wrong.
> Or we can blame @Dogbert_is_fat


Platinum


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Beautiful! But...Blue 116622?
> One of us is wrong. 😂
> Or we can blame @Dogbert_is_fat


How's about a blue 126300?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Guys...any OoO have a 116622? Any color but would love to see a blue.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


Thank you brother! How important does you/anyone really think the new movement is...seems that a "new" 2019 model can be had under MSRP. One with the new movement is $1300-$2000 over the MSRP of $12,000.

I think I know my answer about the tried and true 3185 but I would like to hear some OoO thoughts. 48 hours or 70 PR means nothing to me...same/same.

This article compares and says the 3185 is still a "stronger" choice...








Which Rolex Movement Takes The Top Spot? A Watchmaker’s Comparison Of Rolex Calibers 3135 And 3235, And Which Is Better? - Quill & Pad


Ask any watchmaker about the Rolex 31 family of calibers and the story will be the same: it has stood the test of time. Ashton Tracy hasn’t met a single watchmaker who doesn’t love working on these workhorse Rolex movements. They are easy to service, keep great time, and stand up to abuse. Put...




quillandpad.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Best photo I could find without extra digging!


He was referring to the Yacht Master. Have you gotten rid of the watch?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Should have known you got one too LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Thank you brother! How important does you/anyone really think the new movement is...seems that a "new" 2019 model can be had under MSRP. One with the new movement is $1300-$2000 over the MSRP of $12,000.
> 
> I think I know my answer about the tried and true 3185 but I would like to hear some OoO thoughts. 48 hours or 70 PR means nothing to me...same/same.
> 
> ...


There was a thread started here not long ago where someone was alleging that the new 70 hour power reserve movements are not good. Not as robust as the old one.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There was a thread started here not long ago where someone was alleging that the new 70 hour power reserve movements are not good. Not as robust as the old one.


That is kind of what that article says too. Interesting...plus I'm not the biggest fan of the new Crown at 6 o'clock.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There was a thread started here not long ago where someone was alleging that the new 70 hour power reserve movements are not good. Not as robust as the old one.


lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> That is kind of what that article says too. Interesting...plus I'm not the biggest fan of the new Crown at 6 o'clock.


you don't like double batons...which Bro Dick showed has been around for a while...do I detect you don't like change as you become an old man?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> you don't like double batons...which Bro Dick showed has been around for a while...do I detect you don't like change as you become an old man?


HEY! I resemble that remark!
I am slow to change...more a fan of consistency.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> HEY! I resemble that remark!
> I am slow to change...more a fan of consistency.


in one fell swoop Rolex demoted our old movements


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> That is kind of what that article says too. Interesting...plus I'm not the biggest fan of the new Crown at 6 o'clock.


i love to count crowns


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> i love to count crowns


Sounds like "code" for something illegal 😂


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He was referring to the Yacht Master. Have you gotten rid of the watch?


Saw you liked the other post, that was my bad! Haha.

No way. The ym is my daily! Never giving it up


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> i love to count crowns


Crowning glory?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Saw you liked the other post, that was my bad! Haha.
> 
> No way. The ym is my daily! Never giving it up


The Yacht Master is a very good watch. Yeah, you should keep it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> The problem with digital is you shoot SO MANY PICS it is a chore to curate them all. At least with 35mm you got what you got and it was only a few rolls per vacation.


You'll not believe how many shutter actuations I've accumulated in my Nikon D5. It's shutter is rated at 400,000 life span, I've got 580,000+...

So far I have them all backed up on 4TB NAS drives, that 20+ drives.

Still, it's actually quite easy to locate photos as I have them filled chronologically with folder named describing each and every photo session, including our own vacation photos. And all the directories are printed out and labeled on each of those NAS drives.

Sound like a chore? You get used to it after doing the same thing for 10 years.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You'll not believe how many shutter actuations I've accumulated in my Nikon D5. It's shutter is rated at 400,000 life span, I've got 580,000+...
> 
> So far I have them all backed up on 4TB NAS drives, that 20+ drives.
> 
> ...


twss


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You'll not believe how many shutter actuations I've accumulated in my Nikon D5. It's shutter is rated at 400,000 life span, I've got 580,000+...
> 
> So far I have them all backed up on 4TB NAS drives, that 20+ drives.
> 
> ...


sounds like a pro... i do something similar on lot less


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Thank you brother! How important does you/anyone really think the new movement is...seems that a "new" 2019 model can be had under MSRP. One with the new movement is $1300-$2000 over the MSRP of $12,000.
> 
> I think I know my answer about the tried and true 3185 but I would like to hear some OoO thoughts. 48 hours or 70 PR means nothing to me...same/same.
> 
> ...


Personally I don't care. I rotate watches so often that PR means very little to me. And if the 3135 is more robust and/or more easily serviced, well, there you go! And mine has the 3135.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You'll not believe how many shutter actuations I've accumulated in my Nikon D5. It's shutter is rated at 400,000 life span, I've got 580,000+...
> 
> So far I have them all backed up on 4TB NAS drives, that 20+ drives.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my wife. She remembers what she got and where...

Can't fool her


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Some things in life are bad
> They can really make you mad
> Other things just make you swear and curse
> When you're chewing on life's gristle
> ...


Quoting the classics will always get a big like from me...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That. We have got Gigabytes of hard disk storage lol


I have a NAS for all photos and movies that we all share and upload/backup to, that we almost never access any more.

Streaming services (for stored movies) and hosted backups have made it largely redundant...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Also take a look at the 915 as well as the 795.


You're starting to sound (write) like normal. Hope you are feeling better...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Cowboys have the 10th pick in the next NFL draft!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


>


Yep.
The gifmaster is baaaaack!

Must be feeling better...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Wouldn't that me Mr. Dick Head?


I actually knew a Dr. Richard Head at university.

His office door plaque kept being stolen...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Cowboys have the 10th pick in the next NFL draft!
> 
> View attachment 15632105


She'd make my top 10...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I actually knew a Dr. Richard Head at university.
> 
> His office door plaque kept being stolen...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It would be funny he made reservations in a restaurant for 4 under Mr Dick Head 

Can you imagine the waitress at the "Please Wait to be seated" entry sign giggling like a school girl?

W: Can I help you sir?
Dr Head: Yes, I have a reservation for 4.
W: Your name sir?
H: Dick Head
W: Excuse me? What did you say???
H: My name is Dick Head
W:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It would be funny he made reservations in a restaurant for 4 under Mr Dick Head
> 
> Can you imagine the waitress at the "Please Wait to be seated" entry sign giggling like a school girl?
> 
> ...


Does the words "sexual harassment" ring any bells? The waitresses these days will probably take that as offensive and sue.

"The name is Head, Dick Head" will avoid that. Now we know why our late Sir Sean Connery, and subsequent Mr Bonds, said it the way they did.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Nicole Kidman is the luckiest actress to ever have made it in Hollywood. She is a one dimensional lizard with no range. I’m watching some show called ‘The Undoing’ and she is such a limited, porcelain botoxed, self entitled garbage performer. 

Can’t stand her.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It would be funny he made reservations in a restaurant for 4 under Mr Dick Head
> 
> Can you imagine the waitress at the "Please Wait to be seated" entry sign giggling like a school girl?
> 
> ...


As I recall, he was in the philosophy department, so he would probably engage her in a discussion extrapolating the logical conclusion to her response and confuse the hell out of her...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Nicole Kidman is the luckiest actress to ever have made it in Hollywood. She is a one dimensional lizard with no range. I'm watching some show called 'The Undoing' and she is such a limited, porcelain botoxed, self entitled garbage performer.
> 
> Can't stand her.


Ah, but you are forgetting her primary skill.

Tom Cruise recognised it.

Redheads are hot.

Here's a random internet redhead to illustrate...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Nicole Kidman is the luckiest actress to ever have made it in Hollywood. She is a one dimensional lizard with no range. I'm watching some show called 'The Undoing' and she is such a limited, porcelain botoxed, self entitled garbage performer.
> 
> Can't stand her.


She never appealed to me either. Just sayin'.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Guys I might not have "survived" this encounter...just sayin'
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345409909932888064


Really?

Without proper context this video and his supposed "outrage" is meaningless and deliberately inflammatory.

It would not surprise me to find that there is more to this story that his comments conveniently leave out.

As a prominent Anti-vaxxer, I would take anything posted by this guy with a very large grain of salt.

As with anything purporting to be "news" delivered by social media, you always need to dig deeper to bypass any inherent bias to get to anything resembling the truth.

In the interests of maintaining our longevity, can I respectfully suggest we leave this sort of political motivated commentary somewhere else other than OoO...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I actually knew a Dr. Richard Head at university.
> 
> His office door plaque kept being stolen...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


My hernia surgeon was Dr Brilliant.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Without proper context this video and his supposed "outrage" is meaningless and deliberately inflammatory.
> 
> It would not surprise me to find that there is more to this story that his comments conveniently leave out.
> 
> As a prominent Anti-vaxxer, I would take anything posted by this guy with a very large grain of salt.


The fact that that guy said "I've supported the police until now" - as if Ahmaud Arbery wasn't already crossing the line - says plenty about his intent.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My hernia surgeon was Dr Brilliant.


What about Dr Bullock?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Nicole Kidman is the luckiest actress to ever have made it in Hollywood. She is a one dimensional lizard with no range. I'm watching some show called 'The Undoing' and she is such a limited, porcelain botoxed, self entitled garbage performer.
> 
> Can't stand her.


C'mon, G. Don't hold back. Tell us what you really think. 

Btw, she was a nobody until she married Tom Cruise, then she started getting all sorts of parts in movies...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Ah, but you are forgetting her primary skill.
> 
> Tom Cruise recognised it.
> 
> ...


#nra


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> My hernia surgeon was Dr Brilliant.


Bet he liked to work under bright lights.

Boom tish...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> C'mon, G. Don't hold back. Tell us what you really think.
> 
> Btw, she was a nobody until she married Tom Cruise, then she started getting all sorts of parts in movies...


Are you forgetting her starring role in the internationally renowned seminal Australian coming of age drama that was "BMX Bandits"?

She had some brilliantly insightful lines such as:

"Well, you know what they say. Two's company, three gets us talked about"...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Are you forgetting her starring role in the internationally renowned seminal Australian coming of age drama that was "BMX Bandits"?
> 
> She had some brilliantly insightful lines such as:
> 
> ...


I wish people would talk about me...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wish people would talk about me...


Oh but we do BSF,

We certainly do.

Only today one of my work colleagues revealed a side of him that was totally unfamiliar, and had never revealed previously, prompting me to announce he had "BSF'd" us with his revelation...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Oh but we do BSF,
> 
> We certainly do.
> 
> ...


?????


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For you, B5.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Oh but we do BSF,
> 
> We certainly do.
> 
> ...


Was this as embarrassing as saying "el oh el" out loud?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Guys I might not have "survived" this encounter...just sayin'
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345409909932888064


I would not believe anything that Ezra Levant says.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Really?
> 
> Without proper context this video and his supposed "outrage" is meaningless and deliberately inflammatory.
> 
> ...


WOW. That is a stretch. WOW. Clearly you have opinions on the topic. I was commenting on the raw emotion of the video. You have taken it to "Anti Vaxxer" and things posted "by this guy". I don't know this guy it came up in news feed.

I don't think I am the one who made it "political" but I've deleted it.

WOW. 
Delted.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I would not believe anything that Ezra Levant says.


Ok. I deleted it. Thanks for being more reasonable. I have no idea who the guy is. 
Again. I deleted it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For you, B5.
> 
> View attachment 15632506


Thank you kind sir,
Allow me to reciprocate...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Oldie.....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Oddly enough I like the brown and black dial. I guess it depends on your shoes!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> WOW. That is a stretch. WOW. Clearly you have opinions on the topic. I was commenting on the raw emotion of the video. You have taken it to "Anti Vaxxer" and things posted "by this guy". I don't know this guy it came up in news feed.
> 
> I don't think I am the one who made it "political" but I've deleted it.
> 
> ...


I don't think Bro B5 was necessarily saying that you were doing much wrong. It was more a commentary on the nature of such videos in general and the obvious ulterior motives of Levant.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't think Bro B5 was necessarily saying that you were doing much wrong. It was more a commentary on the nature of such videos in general and the obvious ulterior motives of Levant.


Yep. Don't know Levant. I was reacting to the video on face value regardless of the "why"... smh on the drama.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For you, B5.
> 
> View attachment 15632506


Youth and a little meat on her bones...and "maybe" before the work on her face. Pretty, Prettttay, Pretttttaaaaayyy Good.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Thank you kind sir,
> Allow me to reciprocate...
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you've got that pic. One of my favorites I've seen in OoO/SoOoO.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad you've got that pic. One of my favorites I've seen in OoO/SoOoO.


Men are so fickle...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I can say with confidence this will always be one of my favorites.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Oldie.....


In contrast, this is not old at all. Think that's why she doesn't appeal to BT... 😆


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Who _needs_ a watch?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In contrast, this is not old at all. Think that's why she doesn't appeal to BT... 😆
> 
> View attachment 15632630


We speak the truth here. I don't know why but she does zero for me. I mean nothing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> We speak the truth here. I don't know why but she does zero for me. I mean nothing.


Baskin Robbins and 31 flavors.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie is outgrowing his bed...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In contrast, this is not old at all. Think that's why she doesn't appeal to BT... 😆
> 
> View attachment 15632630


she sure appeals to me....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Baskin Robbins and 31 flavors.


And more for you!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Incoming! (but shouldn't it be "incame!" since I'm writing about it _after_ the fact?)

This Bauhaus special is now gracing my "office" wall. Found its way into my blue shopping bag for a total of all of 1,990 thousandths of a dollar. Plenty more where they came from, no AD "waiting list" games or other BS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't think Bro B5 was necessarily saying that you were doing much wrong. It was more a commentary on the nature of such videos in general and the obvious ulterior motives of Levant.


I didn't bother to look at it but unless you are close family don't plan on getting in my front door  ..my back doors well... less protected than in the past.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In contrast, this is not old at all. Think that's why she doesn't appeal to BT... 😆
> 
> View attachment 15632630


Correct needs a few more years.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Got first trip of the year reserved... September so first planned not first to do... Wait for it wait for it.. 
Seat 1A 
Any OoO Bro getting on a plane will look at seat 1A just to check.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I didn't bother to look at it but unless you are close family don't plan on getting in my front door  ..my back doors well... less protected than in the past.


TWSS...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Got first trip of the year reserved... September so first planned not first to do... Wait for it wait for it..
> Seat 1A
> Any OoO Bro getting on a plane will look at seat 1A just to check.


Seat 1A = last on, first off FTW.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Seat 1A = last on, first off FTW.


Course figure on vaxxed by then but still...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Course figure on vaxxed by then but still...


Vaxxed or not, I wouldn't wanna get cropdusted by anyone struggling to hold in a number 2.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Oldie.....
> 
> View attachment 15632526


Nice watch and super cool strap. Gotta find me some material like that.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Ah, but you are forgetting her primary skill.
> 
> Tom Cruise recognised it.
> 
> ...


Is that Katherine McNamara?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Is that Katherine McNamara?


No idea.
RIR.
Reverse image search might provide an answer but I'm on mobile currently...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Some days


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK @5959HH crawl out of bed...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@jorgenl saw there was some Barbour on sale at orvis


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

FYE.. U know how you accidentally fart when you laugh at your own joke








Wait List Rolex OP 36mm vs 41mm?


36 and blue. nothing more classic that combo. 41 feels 'roided. 39 a happy medium.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I didn't bother to look at it but unless you are close family don't plan on getting in my front door  ..my back doors well... less protected than in the past.


Way too easy!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> TWSS...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


C'mon B5, too easy...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Is that Katherine McNamara?


Apparently so.

And damm...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> @jorgenl saw there was some Barbour on sale at orvis


Thanks BT, unfortunately nothing that interested me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> No idea.
> RIR.
> Reverse image search might provide an answer but I'm on mobile currently...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I think it is. She's a blonde now










Still very attractive, but I definitely prefer the red hair!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> And damm...
> 
> ...


Yup 

She was on some Freeform tv series. I think she's living in LA now, too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> And damm...
> 
> ...


How old is she?? May be a touch too young even for me...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> FYE.. U know how you accidentally fart when you laugh at your own joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Saw that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK @5959HH crawl out of bed...


Hope he's okay. 

I come here to check up on his daily post.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How old is she?? May be a touch too young even for me...


She's 25. I'm 27 going on 28 in March...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Guys, check out the “Seadweller spill” thread. That’s going to be cause for all sorts of memes. LOL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's restore some age balance to this thread...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> She's 25. I'm 27 going on 28 in March...


Lucky you.

You going to ask her out?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup
> 
> She was on some Freeform tv series. I think she's living in LA now, too.


Lucky for LA...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And if you want to bring the age average down...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks like we've got a troll in the Rolex sub-forum. Dead giveaway is having to designate Coca Cola instead of Coke. OP must not realize the capital versus lower case "C" gets the designating soda from drugs job done. I mean who says, "My Rolex Sub Coca Cola?"


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Looks like we've got a troll in the Rolex sub-forum. Dead giveaway is having to designate Coca Cola instead of Coke. OP must not realize the capital versus lower case "C" gets the designating soda from drugs job done. I mean who says, "My Rolex Sub Coca Cola?"


NRA


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> You going to ask her out?


If I ever ran in to her I'd definitely shoot my shot! Haha


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> If I ever ran in to her I'd definitely shoot my shot! Haha


Too easy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Lucky for LA...


He is in LA.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> If I ever ran in to her I'd definitely shoot my shot! Haha


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Looks like we've got a troll in the Rolex sub-forum. Dead giveaway is having to designate Coca Cola instead of Coke. OP must not realize the capital versus lower case "C" gets the designating soda from drugs job done. I mean who says, "My Rolex Sub Coca Cola?"


Jump on in


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Jump on in


Took a couple "shots" and think I hit the bulls eye on the last one with Santa in it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Took a couple "shots" and think I hit the bulls eye on the last one with Santa in it.


GF

Even Archer is in on this one.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> GF
> 
> Even Archer is in on this one.


GF

"This one" being the thread, not my remarks. Sorry about any confession.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I didn't bother to look at it but unless you are close family don't plan on getting in my front door  ..my back doors well... less protected than in the past.


My back door is always protected.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> FYE.. U know how you accidentally fart when you laugh at your own joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, is that what the future holds?!?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Hehe, is that what the future holds?!?


oh yeah...then it progresses to you really don't care that it happened... in last stages when it happens you just keep talking like it never did...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The most famous watch ever made is being updated and revealed tomorrow.










And yes I prefer it over a Daytona.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't find it funny. It's the reason I can't stand the brand sometimes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The most famous watch ever made is being updated and revealed tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a smart man talking!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My back door is always protected.


reminds me of a story.

a local actor, the most famous one at that time, got sent to jail for illegal possession of firearms. He said he wore three pairs of jeans. At a time. Just to make sure.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> The most famous watch ever made is being updated and revealed tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being revealed tomorrow? On a Tuesday? Go figure. ?

You know OoO folks should be able to send a copy of their receipt for a Speedy bought on a Tuesday directly to Omega far an additional secret 5% rebate check.?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It would be funny he made reservations in a restaurant for 4 under Mr Dick Head
> 
> Can you imagine the waitress at the "Please Wait to be seated" entry sign giggling like a school girl?
> 
> ...


I used to work with a bunch of road engineers and rad building contractors and used to have to pay based on their dockets, early 80's and the foreman was named Donald Duck. One of his workers was Dick head. I said that's not nice and was told it's his real name.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a smart man talking!


Thanks buddy. I really do think it's virtually a must have piece amongst us wankers. Even @sportura had one before he was corrupted by Rolex.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> @jorgenl saw there was some Barbour on sale at orvis


I pawed through the print catalog last night, but I'm on an outerwear moratorium because two closets full is enough for now. I did just put in an order for jeans made from 16oz wool.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Looks like we've got a troll in the Rolex sub-forum. Dead giveaway is having to designate Coca Cola instead of Coke. OP must not realize the capital versus lower case "C" gets the designating soda from drugs job done. I mean who says, "My Rolex Sub Coca Cola?"


I had a Coke at McDonald's in August, on a day I had to visit the office in person. That was the only soda I drank in 2020.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Thanks buddy. I really do think it's virtually a must have piece amongst us wankers. Even @sportura had one before he was corrupted by Rolex.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I pawed through the print catalog last night, but I'm on an outerwear moratorium because two closets full is enough for now. I did just put in an order for jeans made from 16oz wool.


had a 15% off and I managed free shipping... only problem is had to order 2 sizes .. 1 will work other returned


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> View attachment 15633477


The WR is the only let down for me. Love how the bracelet now tapers.

I like it and thanks for posting. Are you getting one and selling me your old one for $3k?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> The WR is the only let down for me. Love how the bracelet now tapers.
> 
> I like it and thanks for posting. Are you getting one and selling me your old one for $3k?


So both will still be available and both w 3861 movement . One w plexi one w sapphire one slightly thinner than the other .

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PflRrI8F5pVA8W5B7c84E9ITqTFEtCuM/view

5800 vs 6600 bucks and mine for a few pennies 
5bar for both so a bit lame


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I had a Coke at McDonald's in August, on a day I had to visit the office in person. That was the only soda I drank in 2020.


I think I drank about 5.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I think I drank about 5.


less than 120


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> less than 120


That's about 2 per week so not horrible -- kind of like back in the day when soda was a standard treat and not a staple.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> That's about 2 per week so not horrible -- kind of like back in the day when soda was a standard treat and not a staple.


that was just coke... then there.s pepsi and sprite


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> that was just coke... then there.s pepsi and sprite


Pardon my sense of humor, but does that have anything to do with the gas posts earlier?😬


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Thanks buddy. I really do think it's virtually a must have piece amongst us wankers. Even @sportura had one before he was corrupted by Rolex.


We buy what we like. I have no love for the Daytona but won't turn it down if I was "allocated" one. Good way to earn a quick buck.

I wore my Speedmaster yesterday and remarked to myself "oh, what a lovely watch!"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I had a Coke at McDonald's in August, on a day I had to visit the office in person. That was the only soda I drank in 2020.


Make sure you didn't spill that on your watch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The WR is the only let down for me. Love how the bracelet now tapers.
> 
> I like it and thanks for posting. Are you getting one and selling me your old one for $3k?


Buy the older 1861 caliber. You won't regret it mate.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> reminds me of a story.
> 
> a local actor, the most famous one at that time, got sent to jail for illegal possession of firearms. He said he wore three pairs of jeans. At a time. Just to make sure.


That's probably not enough - they're persistent little buggers. Pun intended.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Being revealed tomorrow? On a Tuesday? Go figure.
> 
> You know OoO folks should be able to send a copy of their receipt for a Speedy bought on a Tuesday directly to Omega far an additional secret 5% rebate check.


"I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a speedy today".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I pawed through the print catalog last night, but I'm on an outerwear moratorium because two closets full is enough for now. I did just put in an order for jeans made from 16oz wool.


Wool jeans? Pic please!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The WR is the only let down for me. Love how the bracelet now tapers.
> 
> I like it and thanks for posting. Are you getting one and selling me your old one for $3k?


Too much taper on bracelet from 20mm to 15mm WTF? Daintier than Rolex
No hesalite? WTF

not a winner


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Too much taper on bracelet from 20mm to 15mm WTF? Daintier than Rolex
> No hesalite? WTF
> 
> not a winner


There is a hesalite model.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Buy the older 1861 caliber. You won't regret it mate.


Waiting for Jman's new price.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> There is a hesalite model.


Yep saw that

thank Buddha

NRA


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Thanks buddy. I really do think it's virtually a must have piece amongst us wankers. Even @sportura had one before he was corrupted by Rolex.


Sportura had three. And it's not corruption; it's enlightenment.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Wool jeans? Pic please!


It will be a few months before I see them, but they ought to turn out like this.
[/QU


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It will be a few months before I see them, but they ought to turn out like this.
> [/QU
> View attachment 15633656
> View attachment 15633657


Those look comfy!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Those look comfy!


Hopefully they are not the itchy kind!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Those look comfy!


I hope so. I have a few pairs of 10 oz wool casual pants that I wear much of the time in cooler months. At 16 oz, these will be a bit stiff and warm. At the far extreme are my Woolrich Malone pants, which are too warm to be worn indoors, or even outdoors unless it's brutally cold.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> Sportura had three. And it's not corruption; it's enlightenment.


.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Hopefully they are not the itchy kind!


I don't expect too itchy as long I've got underwear. The lighter ones are quite comfy.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello OoO Brothers. Hope you all are well and have all had a fantastic Christmas and all the best for 2021!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> Sportura had three. And it's not corruption; it's enlightenment.


Should I get the new or old one ? I'm talking Speedmasters, @Speedura.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hello OoO Brothers. Hope you all are well and have all had a fantastic Christmas and all the best for 2021!


Welcome back Gun.

2021 has a pretty low bar to jump to be a major improvement on 2020.
So far, so good...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hello OoO Brothers. Hope you all are well and have all had a fantastic Christmas and all the best for 2021!


Good to see you back here Bro Gun! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I think we just found ourselves a new word for the Land of WUS. In honour of the "Help, I spilled Coke on my Sea Dweller" thread, I think we can now call threads like this a Skeet-thread. Any better suggestions? 😁


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I love it when guys actually answer his question seriously.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Thanks buddy. I really do think it's virtually a must have piece amongst us wankers. Even @sportura had one before he was corrupted by Rolex.


I've been checking the accuracy of mine for a few days; it's currently running at +0.3 spd. Not too shabby for a 1861.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I had a Coke at McDonald's in August, on a day I had to visit the office in person. That was the only soda I drank in 2020.


The lawyer part of the family are Cola Zero addicts, keeping their stash in a wine cooler 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> So both will still be available and both w 3861 movement . One w plexi one w sapphire one slightly thinner than the other .
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PflRrI8F5pVA8W5B7c84E9ITqTFEtCuM/view
> 
> ...


Still at a reasonable price given the upgraded movement and sapphire.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Too much taper on bracelet from 20mm to 15mm WTF? Daintier than Rolex
> No hesalite? WTF
> 
> not a winner


I need to go back and check. Omega is not known for adding too much taper to their bracelets. 20 to 15mm deserves a red card.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Waiting for Jman's new price.


You'll be old and grey ...

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> Sportura had three. And it's not corruption; it's enlightenment.


One being the Ed White. Selling that must sting just a little 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've been checking the accuracy of mine for a few days; it's currently running at +0.3 spd. Not too shabby for a 1861.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's my next watch. No more Seikos.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> That's my next watch. No more Seikos.


I'm hoping my AD will contact me about the Snoopy during this term. At the moment, it's higher on the list than a BLNR. I'm also having thoughts that the BLNR on the jubilee won't fit me (too flashy). Its place could easily be usurped by the new Exp2 if its got a different GMT hand; size wise I like the 42 mm but I prefer the GMT hand of the former generation.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've been checking the accuracy of mine for a few days; it's currently running at +0.3 spd. Not too shabby for a 1861.


I measured my _Speedmaster_ over a period of 60 days and it averaged +0.25 seconds per day. Well, I ain't selling my watch, that's for sure.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm hoping my AD will contact me about the Snoopy during this term. At the moment, it's higher on the list than a BLNR. I'm also having thoughts that the BLNR on the jubilee won't fit me (too flashy). Its place could easily be usurped by the new Exp2 if its got a different GMT hand; size wise I like the 42 mm but I prefer the GMT hand of the former generation.


I'm more than likely going to either sell it if I ever get the Pepsi or keep it and sell the LN. Having 2 is stupid.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm more than likely going to either sell it if I ever get the Pepsi or keep it and sell the LN. Having 2 is stupid.


The Pepsi will always be one of the quintessential Rolex watches. The LN was an odd bird, and if I recall not a popular GMT, as it so closely resembled the Sub. Overtime, I'd therefore guess that the LN will continue to increase in price and eventually probably surpass the current Pepsi. But watches are too much of a long-term gamble so I'd say buy what you like and rely on your house and stocks for financial gains.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Everything You Need To Know About The New Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch


Breaking - The new Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch 310.30.42.50.01.001, Master Chronometer certified. Read all about it in this Fratello article.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> I think I drank about 5.


400+ for Diet Coke.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> that was just coke... then there.s pepsi and sprite


BT, you should've been a lawyer...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> The lawyer part of the family are Cola Zero addicts, keeping their stash in a wine cooler
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Such a waste of space...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I'm more than likely going to either sell it if I ever get the Pepsi or keep it and sell the LN. Having 2 is stupid.


Your point being? 😆


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's way too early...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Make sure you didn't spill that on your watch


Spilled some on my laptop last year. Took 150 bucks to fix. Another gotcha for 2020...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Good article on NYC's response to smallpox back in the day.

How New York City Vaccinated 6 Million People in Less Than a Month


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Should I get the new or old one ? I'm talking Speedmasters, @Speedura.












Neither.

Flip the GMT LN towards the GMT Pepsi, pick up the new Sub 124060, have the perfect Rolex pairing, get your no-cyclops preference addressed, and be happy. You can always add a preowned 80s, 90s, 00s Speedmaster on the cheap as a Friday strap watch down the road, no rush there, no need to get the new one. Those three watches plus your Seiko glut will have you covered for a decade.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> Neither.
> 
> Flip the GMT LN towards the GMT Pepsi, pick up the new Sub 124060, have the perfect Rolex pairing, get your no-cyclops preference addressed, and be happy. You can always add a preowned 80s, 90s, 00s Speedmaster on the cheap as a Friday strap watch down the road, no rush there, no need to get the new one. Those three watches plus your Seiko glut will have you covered for a decade.


Sporty, you need a Cermit!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good article on NYC's response to smallpox back in the day.
> 
> How New York City Vaccinated 6 Million People in Less Than a Month


See, that's an appropriate response to a truly deadly virus. Covid ain't that. Plus the smallpox vaccine, while effective, is loaded with risks for the vaccinated and their contacts but is preferable to getting smallpox for reals.

The covid vaccine, at least the pfizer one in the US, works much differently, has much more stringent storage requirements, and is a response to a far less deadly disease so the math for getting it is quite different.

Still, get your vaccines


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Prayers for 59.... Heard nothing for over 24 hours.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Website I found if you like to follow world vaccinations. 








Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccinations - Statistics and Research


Our data on COVID-19 vaccinations is updated each morning (London time), with the most recent official numbers up to the previous day.




ourworldindata.org


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@5959HH time to do your daily gif master thing, hope you all are getting better.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> 5800 vs 6600 bucks and mine for a few pennies


That's great. It really is. Still the most provenance-per-dollar of anything out there, IMO.

The amagnetic update is the last technical upgrade I'd need to be comfortable with the watch around my house (looking at the speaker grilles on my laptop now). And it's under MrsBS's spending cap. Jumps to the top of my list.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I hope so. I have a few pairs of 10 oz wool casual pants that I wear much of the time in cooler months. At 16 oz, these will be a bit stiff and warm. At the far extreme are my Woolrich Malone pants, which are too warm to be worn indoors, or even outdoors unless it's brutally cold.


What do you do to clean them? Will machine washing shrink them? I've been thinking of softer, natural blends lately (have a half-dozen Eddie Bauer nylon/down jackets) but we always wash-n-dry our clothes to sanitize them as soon as we get home.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> What do you do to clean them? Will machine washing shrink them? I've been thinking of softer, natural blends lately (have a half-dozen Eddie Bauer nylon/down jackets) but we always wash-n-dry our clothes to sanitize them as soon as we get home.


I've never done more than wear a mask, wash my hands and distance from others.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good article on NYC's response to smallpox back in the day.
> 
> How New York City Vaccinated 6 Million People in Less Than a Month


I think a big advantage back then was that smallpox was still fresh on everyone's minds. We've lost our institutional collective memory of infectious diseases, so we've lost our enthusiasm for fighting them. (AIDS was, for far too long, being dismissed as only affecting a subset of the population, so it hardly compares to smallpox or CV19)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I've never done more than wear a mask, wash my hands and distance from others.


Not my question.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I think a big advantage back then was that smallpox was still fresh on everyone's minds. We've lost our institutional collective memory of infectious diseases, so we've lost our enthusiasm for fighting them. (AIDS was, for far too long, being dismissed as only affecting a subset of the population, so it hardly compares to smallpox or CV19)


Old people like me remember polio thus I did not lose my memory. Get outta my way for vax.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Not my question.


Was not an answer, just a random thought.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Was not an answer, just a random thought.


Yeah, sorry, that was one of my quick reactions. It's our routine now (and I'm not going to push back against MrsBS's implementation) - put the phones and masks in a UV box, do a quick alcohol spray of hard goods, put our clothes in the washer (including any new clothes that we bought), and go upstairs and shower (sorry no pics ).

I've now got this pile of nylon-shelled down coats - and they work great, being warm and lightweight - but for whatever reason, last week I started wanting to get something softer and more blanket-like. Quilted cotton, or wool, ya know. (OoO's penchant for Filson was a spark) Then I thought, hang on, wool might not fare well with getting machine washed-and-dried every week.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> What do you do to clean them? Will machine washing shrink them? I've been thinking of softer, natural blends lately (have a half-dozen Eddie Bauer nylon/down jackets) but we always wash-n-dry our clothes to sanitize them as soon as we get home.


I mostly steam them, which can be enough for years of use. If really necessary, I'd dry clean them. Hand washing in cold water also works for these fabrics.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> *I mostly steam them, which can be enough for years of use.* If really necessary, I'd dry clean them. Hand washing in cold water also works for these fabrics.


Ok, cool. MrsBS wants to get a steam cleaner closet thing someday, so maybe that'd be the way for us to go.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Ok, cool. MrsBS wants to get a steam cleaner closet thing someday, so maybe that'd be the way for us to go.
> 
> View attachment 15634399


That would be awesome!

I also mostly wear wool shirts, so I do a ton of steaming and the closet would be a lot less tedious.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> That would be awesome!
> 
> I also mostly wear wool shirts, so I do a ton of steaming and the closet would be a lot less tedious.


They cost a pretty penny, averaging over a grand, but they're also pretty popular if people have the space.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> They cost a pretty penny, averaging over a grand, but they're also pretty popular if people have the space.


Wow, $1000!! I bet you could confabulate something like that out of some plywood, a cheap humdifier, and a hair dryer


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> That's great. It really is. Still the most provenance-per-dollar of anything out there, IMO.
> 
> The amagnetic update is the last technical upgrade I'd need to be comfortable with the watch around my house (looking at the speaker grilles on my laptop now). And it's under MrsBS's spending cap. Jumps to the top of my list.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, $1000!! I bet you could confabulate something like that out of some plywood, a cheap humdifier, and a hair dryer


Not sure if everyone here will realize the fabulousness of this post. I know so many people that would say something like this. And a couple people that would try and make it. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

59, this is for you. Hope you're doing better.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 59, this is for you. Hope you're doing better.
> 
> View attachment 15634538


I know it is probably due to her arms being raised (and may even be a mid-"upward lift" shot) in addition to a tight top to but it really inspires me to make a mathematical equation equating just how high a woman's breasts are in relation to her belly button and top of her head. I just know the golden ratio is involved in there somewhere....off to do some research NOT on the work PC


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I know it is probably due to her arms being raised (and may even be a mid-"upward lift" shot) in addition to a tight top to but it really inspires me to make a mathematical equation equating just how high a woman's breasts are in relation to her belly button and top of her head. I just know the golden ratio is involved in there somewhere....off to do some research NOT on the work PC


What are you using as "height of breast"?

Center of nipple?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> What are you using as "height of breast"?
> 
> Center of nipple?


Some are off-center, so I think using center of mass is more accurate.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> What are you using as "height of breast"?
> 
> Center of nipple?


Torso placement of breasts between top of hip bones to top of shoulders. Could be something as simple as 30/70, 20/80 etc etc. could have many more deciding factors for perfect placement. My personal opinion is closer to the shoulders, although can be odd looking also, is still better than a lower starting point.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some are off-center, so I think using center of mass is more accurate.


Off center is only a factor when she's standing and facing you. All other positions are unnoticeable. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Torso placement of breasts between top of hip bones to top of shoulders. Could be something as simple as 30/70, 20/80 etc etc. could have many more deciding factors for perfect placement. My personal opinion is closer to the shoulders, although can be odd looking also, is still better than a lower starting point.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The "Pencil Test" is also a good metric.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some are off-center, so I think using center of mass is more accurate.


or center of buoyancy ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Found this table interesting NC sucking








See How Vaccinations Are Going in Your County and State


See where doses have gone, and who is eligible for a shot in each state.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Found this table interesting NC sucking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check this out:

NC DHHS COVID-19: Vaccinations


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey guys, figured I'd give an update on my Seiko. The jeweler had me send it back into them to check it after I _roughly_ ruled out magnetization myself. They received it on NYE and informed me that it was in fact magnetized, but they'd monitor it for a few days. Checked back in today and they said it was acting the same as before, and something is definitely wrong with it, but didn't say what exactly. Anyway, they refunded me for the watch since this all happened within a week of purchasing it. I didn't care to keep a watch that needed warranty service in its first week. It's a shame because the SPB really are good looking watches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Heard from 59...rough patch but hanging in...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> check this out:
> 
> NC DHHS COVID-19: Vaccinations


Yep NC sucking.. Guess why Gov calling out National Guard


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Found this table interesting NC sucking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NJ got shorted something like 40% on initial allocation, but will hopefully begin catching up. The good news is that the neighborhood grocery store will be a vaccination site and they're taking registration now. I'll definitely put my name in there ASAP, but still think I might get an earlier opportunity through work.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

No need to do anything that drastic. I'll just add a speedie to this lot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> No need to do anything that drastic. I'll just add a speedie to this lot.


Have you considered a Cermit?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

About three years ago I switched my Hamilton from the original strap to the OEM bracelet, expecting to switch back in the winter. However, I could never get the bracelet back off with a regular spring bar tool, so I just left it, with occasional failed attempts now and then.

Last week I reached my limit and decided that if I needed a new tool, I might as well go for the Bergeon 7825 tweezers. The Hamilton spring bars have double shoulders like Rolex, so it was a reasonable choice, despite the cost overkill. They pinched the spring bars OK, but I had to watch a video to learn the subtleties of getting the end link separated from the head. Woohoo, in two minutes my strap was back on! 

Despite how small they are, the tips on the Bergeon tweezers seem far more robust (and less brittle) than other tools I've seen.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have you considered a Cermit?


One ugly, unnecessary cyclops in a collection is enough.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> No need to do anything that drastic. I'll just add a speedie to this lot.


Didn't you get a blue willard as well?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Despite how small they are, the tips on the Bergeon tweezers seem far more robust (and less brittle) other tools I've seen.


I should get some of those. I got a rudimentary springbar tool with my Garmin and both teeth have broken off.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Didn't you get a blue willard as well?


I did. I consider that piece second tier. Just above a beater. This is the first tier. I can almost see @sportura shaking his head.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> NJ got shorted something like 40% on initial allocation, but will hopefully begin catching up. The good news is that the neighborhood grocery store will be a vaccination site and they're taking registration now. I'll definitely put my name in there ASAP, but still think I might get an earlier opportunity through work.


NJ has only adminstered 26% of the supply they have on hand. Bottom third of states. It ain't supply its administering.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> About three years ago I switched my Hamilton from the original strap to the OEM bracelet, expecting to switch back in the winter. However, I could never get the bracelet back off with a regular spring bar tool, so I just left it, with occasional failed attempts now and then.
> 
> Last week I reached my limit and decided that if I needed a new tool, I might as well go for the Bergeon 7825 tweezers. The Hamilton spring bars have double shoulders like Rolex, so it was a reasonable choice, despite the cost overkill. They pinched the spring bars OK, but I had to watch a video to learn the subtleties of getting the end link separated from the head. Woohoo, in two minutes my strap was back on!
> 
> Despite how small they are, the tips on the Bergeon tweezers seem far more robust (and less brittle) other tools I've seen.


Use the same.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> One ugly, unnecessary cyclops in a collection is enough.


A reason to do this isntead


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> One ugly, unnecessary cyclops in a collection is enough.


Didn't you once say that the cyclops was part of the appeal? I could be remembering this wrong. Hope you had a good New Year's.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I did. I consider that piece second tier. Just above a beater. This is the first tier. I can almost see @sportura shaking his head.


I agree. Although the willard is $1kish i consider it part of the affordable section of my collection


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Not sure if everyone here will realize the fabulousness of this post. I know so many people that would say something like this. And a couple people that would try and make it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Please Al,

Make one out of Beaver tail for us.

I KNOW you could, and it would ROCK...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> No need to do anything that drastic. I'll just add a speedie to this lot.


All black and white SS divers G?
(Other than the strap)

Do you need some colour in your life?

I know where you can get some green...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have you considered a Cermit?


#neverreadahead

Great minds etc...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Black5 said:


> All black and white SS divers G?
> (Other than the strap)
> 
> Do you need some colour in your life?
> ...


I have my Seikos for colour.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> NJ has only adminstered 26% of the supply they have on hand. Bottom third of states. It ain't supply its administering.


It's some of both. The initial priority-based allocation couldn't be implemented so they had to reprioritize, which caused the delivery to be a week late because they had to resubmit paperwork, but the whole delivery chain had to catch up with the changes. However, there is definitely also a problem with getting through what should be the easiest-to-reach high-priority caregivers and patients in hospitals and care facilities.

I expect the delivery will improve quickly as they learn and adapt.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It's some of both. The initial priority-based allocation couldn't be implemented so they had to reprioritize, which caused the delivery to be a week late because they had to resubmit paperwork, but the whole delivery chain had to catch up with the changes. However, there is definitely also a problem with getting through what should be the easiest-to-reach high-priority caregivers and patients in hospitals and care facilities.
> 
> I expect the delivery will improve quickly as they learn and adapt.


Let's hope so because both our states are pretty pitiful. SD at the top even fighting snow and such.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Welcome back Gun.
> 
> 2021 has a pretty low bar to jump to be a major improvement on 2020.
> So far, so good...
> ...


Thanks! As sucky as 2020 was 2019 was a much worse year for me personally.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Good to see you back here Bro Gun! Hope all is well with you.


Thanks Sap! Yeah all good, just had time off here over the Christmas and new year break.

Still have another week off work

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think we just found ourselves a new word for the Land of WUS. In honour of the "Help, I spilled Coke on my Sea Dweller" thread, I think we can now call threads like this a Skeet-thread. Any better suggestions?


I take it Skeet is a new user?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's way too early...
> 
> View attachment 15634004


Nice Jenna gif

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> No need to do anything that drastic. I'll just add a speedie to this lot.


The MM looks nice on that strap

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Let's hope so because both our states are pretty pitiful. SD at the top even fighting snow and such.


No state is covering themselves with glory here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No state is covering themselves with glory here.


well some are doing much better than others. % wise SD ND TN CT.. Totals CA and TX.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> well some are doing much better than others. % wise SD ND TN CT.. Totals CA and TX.


Not sure about other states, but CA has been doing quite poorly :/


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I take it Skeet is a new user?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Skeet ranger is his name. You know how it goes.... Joined 6 months ago, only started posting now. He started a funny thread that he spilled Coke on his watch and was wondering if the acid from the Coke will eat through his watch. Most people obliged with responses and a few were actually quite serious


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not sure about other states, but CA has been doing quite poorly :/


Scoreboard








See How Vaccinations Are Going in Your County and State


See where doses have gone, and who is eligible for a shot in each state.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The MM looks nice on that strap
> 
> Brother of OoO


Tsk, don't encourage him.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Please Al,
> 
> Make one out of Beaver tail for us.
> 
> ...


Since you mentioned it. I've been busy as hell taming the beavs the last couple nights. Lol.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Since you mentioned it. I've been busy as hell taming the beavs the last couple nights. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Taming the beavs" 

A couple nights in a row, and more than one beav. You must be tired!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> About three years ago I switched my Hamilton from the original strap to the OEM bracelet, expecting to switch back in the winter. However, I could never get the bracelet back off with a regular spring bar tool, so I just left it, with occasional failed attempts now and then.
> 
> Last week I reached my limit and decided that if I needed a new tool, I might as well go for the Bergeon 7825 tweezers. The Hamilton spring bars have double shoulders like Rolex, so it was a reasonable choice, despite the cost overkill. They pinched the spring bars OK, but I had to watch a video to learn the subtleties of getting the end link separated from the head. Woohoo, in two minutes my strap was back on!
> 
> Despite how small they are, the tips on the Bergeon tweezers seem far more robust (and less brittle) than other tools I've seen.







I did a video on how to use the Bergeon tweezers, it's definitely taking less than a minute.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I have my Seikos for colour.


You still need a bronze watch @Galaga


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks! As sucky as 2020 was 2019 was a much worse year for me personally.
> 
> Brother of OoO


2019 wasn't great for me either now that I think of it.

Both years best forgotten and move onward and upward.

I'm feeling good about 2021, so bring it on...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Since you mentioned it. I've been busy as hell taming the beavs the last couple nights. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooh!

Brilliant work Al...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Skeet ranger is his name. You know how it goes.... Joined 6 months ago, only started posting now. He started a funny thread that he spilled Coke on his watch and was wondering if the acid from the Coke will eat through his watch. Most people obliged with responses and a few were actually quite serious


That's just silly.
Everyone knows that Coke will thoroughly clean your watch, it's water that will destroy it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> About three years ago I switched my Hamilton from the original strap to the OEM bracelet, expecting to switch back in the winter. However, I could never get the bracelet back off with a regular spring bar tool, so I just left it, with occasional failed attempts now and then.
> 
> Last week I reached my limit and decided that if I needed a new tool, I might as well go for the Bergeon 7825 tweezers. The Hamilton spring bars have double shoulders like Rolex, so it was a reasonable choice, despite the cost overkill. They pinched the spring bars OK, but I had to watch a video to learn the subtleties of getting the end link separated from the head. Woohoo, in two minutes my strap was back on!
> 
> Despite how small they are, the tips on the Bergeon tweezers seem far more robust (and less brittle) than other tools I've seen.


I've had similar difficulties with Omega OEM bracelets - several failed attempts resulting in me giving up and leaving the watch on the bracelet or strap. I've considered the Bergeron tweezers and after your sales pitch I might have to order one.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't you once say that the cyclops was part of the appeal? I could be remembering this wrong. Hope you had a good New Year's.


A man only needs one Cyclopes










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

@5959H

Feeling any better today?


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> @5959H
> 
> Feeling any better today?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think you missed an H
Should be 5959HH.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I think you missed an H
> Should be 5959HH.


Thanks Dick!

Calling @5959HH sign on when you are feeling better. I miss your humorous gifs.

Hopefully the women in your life are feeling well enough to keep you well hydrated.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks Dick!
> 
> Calling @5959HH sign on when you are feeling better. I miss your humorous gifs.
> 
> ...


59, what RJ said.

Here's something that might lift your spirits.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys, wondering if anyone has opinions on the slight dial variations on the Sub. I've been digging a bit in particular on the Hulk. Seems there's at least 3 variations, MK1, MK2, and MK3 with little differences in lettering, fonts, spacing, etc. Looks like 1 and 2 are on the watches from 2010 to around 2017? And after 2017 came the 3? One of the big ones is after 2017, "Submariner" is in bold print.

Do you guys even care about these differences? Any predictions on collectibility, desirability, or future value among the different iterations?






SUBMARINER DIAL VARIATIONS | Manifesto


A look at the dial variations of 116610LV Rolex Submariner Hulk MK1-3,




www.themanifestoonline.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks Dick!
> 
> Calling @5959HH sign on when you are feeling better. I miss your humorous gifs.
> 
> ...


Speaking of, where's @mav ? Haven't seen him in a while. Hope everything's cool.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, wondering if anyone has opinions on the slight dial variations on the Sub. I've been digging a bit in particular on the Hulk. Seems there's at least 3 variations, MK1, MK2, and MK3 with little differences in lettering, fonts, spacing, etc. Looks like 1 and 2 are on the watches from 2010 to around 2017? And after 2017 came the 3? One of the big ones is after 2017, "Submariner" is in bold print.
> 
> Do you guys even care about these differences? Any predictions on collectibility, desirability, or future value among the different iterations?
> 
> ...


PM already sent, all in the above article is incorrect. There is only one place to get those informations, you know where it is ?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


> No need to do anything that drastic. I'll just add a speedie to this lot.


The new snoopy? You need at least one colorful watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> The new snoopy? You need at least one colorful watch.


This thread needs more pics.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, wondering if anyone has opinions on the slight dial variations on the Sub. I've been digging a bit in particular on the Hulk. Seems there's at least 3 variations, MK1, MK2, and MK3 with little differences in lettering, fonts, spacing, etc. Looks like 1 and 2 are on the watches from 2010 to around 2017? And after 2017 came the 3? One of the big ones is after 2017, "Submariner" is in bold print.
> 
> Do you guys even care about these differences? Any predictions on collectibility, desirability, or future value among the different iterations?
> 
> ...


Literally do NOT care. Maybe the only variation I care about is the red line version (had a colleague who had one from his dad) but it obviously has nothing to do with the LV.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> PM already sent, all in the above article is incorrect. There is only one place to get those informations, you know where it is 😉


Ooops!... wrong thread, I thought I posted in my thread. Note to self: remove obsolete bookmarks.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 59, what RJ said.
> 
> Here's something that might lift your spirits.
> 
> View attachment 15635956


See, there is another data point for my "boob to torso" golden ratio project!

We are gonna be famous gents, like "e=mc2" famous!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> See, there is another data point for my "boob to torso" golden ratio project!
> 
> We are gonna be famous gents, like "e=mc2" famous!!


Well, if it's data you need...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> See, there is another data point for my "boob to torso" golden ratio project!
> 
> We are gonna be famous gents, like "e=mc2" famous!!


How does your model handle motion?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How does your model handle motion?
> 
> View attachment 15636133


Hmm, good question. So far all the data has been on supported test subjects in static images, not in motion.

I guess we will have to subdivide into tiny sway










Big old pendulous sway










The un-natural no sway










And of course the grail, the perfect little sway that never needs support or external enhancement


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy belated new year bros! Finally all done with a big volunteer project so will have more time again to spend/kill on WUS. 😀


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Happy belated new year bros! Finally all done with a big volunteer project so will have more time again to spend/kill on WUS. 😀


Great to see you back. How's about posting a shot of your 4500V when you have a moment? 😄


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Happy belated new year bros! Finally all done with a big volunteer project so will have more time again to spend/kill on WUS.


Happy 2021 bro! Best wishes to you and the family


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

New year, new diversity training...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> New year, new diversity training...



Man that's too funny. For some reason I really believe all this diversity training just makes people more cynical and probably just creates more tension. If they would change the whole strategy and call it "don't be a dick training" you would probably get much better results. Just saying.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I did a video on how to use the Bergeon tweezers, it's definitely taking less than a minute.


The key for me was once the spring bar was pinched, where to grasp the head and bracelet and what is the best direction to pull. There are definitely directions that don't work, even if it seems like they should.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> New year, new diversity training...


Had to Google what diversity training.

The good old sauna was one form of diversity training. Nothing like seeing all of your colleagues in their birth suits 

Gives new meaning to diversity 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> The key for me was once the spring bar was pinched, where to grasp the head and bracelet and what is the best direction to pull. There are definitely directions that don't work, even if it seems like they should.


What I always do is I pinch the springbar and hold down the endlink, then slowly move the watch head away from it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> The key for me was once the spring bar was pinched, where to grasp the head and bracelet and what is the best direction to pull. There are definitely directions that don't work, even if it seems like they should.


Too easy 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> New year, new diversity training...


Well, if it's diversity you're after, there's this...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Man that's too funny. For some reason I really believe all this diversity training just makes people more cynical and probably just creates more tension. If they would change the whole strategy and call it "don't be a dick training" you would probably get much better results. Just saying.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I agree. The training simply tries too hard! The message and benefits are pretty simple, they just force it too much.



rjohnson56 said:


> Had to Google what diversity training.
> 
> The good old sauna was one form of diversity training. Nothing like seeing all of your colleagues in their birth suits
> 
> ...


Like the onsen baths in Japan haha



BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, if it's diversity you're after, there's this...
> 
> View attachment 15636377


Watch diversity > all


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great to see you back. How's about posting a shot of your 4500V when you have a moment? ?


fo-sho!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Had to Google what diversity training.
> 
> The good old sauna was one form of diversity training. Nothing like seeing all of your colleagues in their birth suits
> 
> ...


That would work if gender neutral.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> New year, new diversity training...


Look what I have to deal with now:









B.C. courts adopt policy of asking for preferred pronouns to encourage diversity, inclusion


Lawyers, parties can state desire to be addressed as he/him/his, she/her/hers or they/them/their




www.canadianlawyermag.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> fo-sho!


Kick ass!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> fo-sho!


Co-worker has one of those, silver dial. I admired it yesterday.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Look what I have to deal with now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would just ignore them it whatever.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Co-worker has one of those, silver dial. I admired it yesterday.


Describe admired.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Look what I have to deal with now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really understand the whole pronoun craze...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> fo-sho!


You know it kinda reminds me of this


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don't really understand the whole pronoun craze...


Amen


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don't really understand the whole pronoun craze...


It's just a frickin power play.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I did. I consider that piece second tier. Just above a beater. This is the first tier. I can almost see @sportura shaking his head.





Betterthere said:


> Amen


A Women


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> A Women


What does that mean in Latin?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> The new snoopy? You need at least one colorful watch.


Aren't they quite expensive?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Describe admired.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Anyone heard from 59’er?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> PM already sent, all in the above article is incorrect. There is only one place to get those informations, you know where it is


Hristos se rodi!!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Look what I have to deal with now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbelievable.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don't really understand the whole pronoun craze...


It allows people to state their true identity and heaven help you if you don't adhere to their definition.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> What does that mean in Latin?


"To be faithful to believe someone " if you are a she LOL 
Sad times ....

Amen


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Aren't they quite expensive?


Define expensive


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

AL9C1 said:


> Man that's too funny. For some reason I really believe all this diversity training just makes people more cynical and probably just creates more tension. If they would change the whole strategy and call it "don't be a dick training" you would probably get much better results. Just saying.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If you have watched the Boys on Amazon, Karl Urban gives a kid the best advice ever, but I can't quote it here. It's similar to don't be a dick but different gender.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My daily, I wore it to my Mum's Memorial service yesterday where I read her eulogy. Very sad day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It allows people to state their true identity and heaven help you if you don't adhere to their definition.


And remember, their true identity can change at any time, depending on where their gender fluid is pooling.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

PLEASE ACCEPT without obligation, express or implied, these best wishes for an environmentally safe, socially responsible, low-stress, non addictive, and gender neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday as practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice (but with respect for the religious or secular persuasions and/or traditions of others or for their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all):
AND FURTHER for a fiscally successful, personal fulfilling, and
medically uncomplicated onset of the generally accepted calendar year
(including, but not limited to, the Christian calendar, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice or of other cultures).
THE PROCEEDING wishes are extended without regard to the race, creed, colour, age, physical ability, religious faith, choice of computer platform, or sexual preference of the wishee.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Anyone heard from 59'er?


not today


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> My daily, I wore it to my Mum's Memorial service yesterday where I read her eulogy. Very sad day.


condolences


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Describe admired.


Gently fondled it?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Define expensive


Over 20% more than the standard version.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Over 20% more than the standard version.


Ok then it is expensive


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> not today


Dang, hope he is doing OK


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> If you have watched the Boys on Amazon, Karl Urban gives a kid the best advice ever, but I can't quote it here. It's similar to don't be a dick but different gender.


The best advice! Haha


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> My daily, I wore it to my Mum's Memorial service yesterday where I read her eulogy. Very sad day.


Beautiful watch. Sad occasion. My condolences


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, if it's data you need...
> 
> View attachment 15636131


I'm all for science and happy to assist in a peer review of the data.

Looking forward to the dissertation...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Man that's too funny. For some reason I really believe all this diversity training just makes people more cynical and probably just creates more tension. If they would change the whole strategy and call it "don't be a dick training" you would probably get much better results. Just saying.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Interestingly, there is actually research data that supports this Al. Training like this can actually amplify and draw attention to differences, which is the antithesis of what it is supposed to achieve...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Had to Google what diversity training.
> 
> The good old sauna was one form of diversity training. Nothing like seeing all of your colleagues in their birth suits
> 
> ...


There are some of my colleagues I NEVER want to see in that situation...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Look what I have to deal with now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I identify as a timepiece, so choose to be referred to as "superlative chronomoter, officially certified" and will insist on this next time I have to address a court in Canadia...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> My daily, I wore it to my Mum's Memorial service yesterday where I read her eulogy. Very sad day.


Tough day Pete.
I'm sure you would have made her proud.
Take care...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Any of you crazies remember these?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> condolences


Thank you


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Tough day Pete.
> I'm sure you would have made her proud.
> Take care...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thank you, I did my best for her.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> condolences


Thank you


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Beautiful watch. Sad occasion. My condolences


Thank you.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> My daily, I wore it to my Mum's Memorial service yesterday where I read her eulogy. Very sad day.


Oof.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> My daily, I wore it to my Mum's Memorial service yesterday where I read her eulogy. Very sad day.


So sorry to hear that, Pete. Our condolences.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My daily, I wore it to my Mum's Memorial service yesterday where I read her eulogy. Very sad day.


Condolences bro, remember the happy days and celebrate her life.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> not today


I checked his profile and he did log on yesterday.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I checked his profile and he did log on yesterday.


yes we pmed yesterday but not today


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> My daily, I wore it to my Mum's Memorial service yesterday where I read her eulogy. Very sad day.


Condolences.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Interestingly, there is actually research data that supports this Al. Training like this can actually amplify and draw attention to differences, which is the antithesis of what it is supposed to achieve...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


^THIS THIS THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Man that's too funny. For some reason I really believe all this diversity training just makes people more cynical and probably just creates more tension. If they would change the whole strategy and call it "don't be a dick training" you would probably get much better results. Just saying.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Never realized you have to train to "not be me".


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Look what I have to deal with now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow is that a Rolex? _She's _ a beaute!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> That's just silly.
> Everyone knows that Coke will thoroughly clean your watch, it's water that will destroy it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wont it depend whether Regular Coke, Diet Coke, Coke Light or Cherry Coke?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> The best advice! Haha


the advice _cant_ be quoted?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So sorry to hear that, Pete. Our condolences.


Thank you


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Condolences bro, remember the happy days and celebrate her life.


Thanks mate


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Condolences.


Thank you


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Over 20% more than the standard version.


This is _easily_ 20% more.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A day without Jenna is a day without sunshine.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> PLEASE ACCEPT without obligation, express or implied, these best wishes for an environmentally safe, socially responsible, low-stress, non addictive, and gender neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday as practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice (but with respect for the religious or secular persuasions and/or traditions of others or for their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all):
> AND FURTHER for a fiscally successful, personal fulfilling, and
> ...


What!

You left out appropriate negative messaging for haters, trolls, or agitators of aggression you condescending pr1ck.

They will hunt you down...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> the advice _cant_ be quoted?


It includes a no-no word hahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> yes we pmed yesterday but not today


Ditto, hope he's well

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Interestingly, there is actually research data that supports this Al. Training like this can actually amplify and draw attention to differences, which is the antithesis of what it is supposed to achieve...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Have you seen the current Australia Day ad? I hate it. The intent is to celebrate diversity but it seems condescending to every sub culture represented in the ad. Funnily enough I wouldn't have even noticed different races in this ad, just people, but the way it's done I now notice the concept of 'race', which is the opposite to what it's intended to be
 [MEDIA=youtube]5iOMy9Tg9Bg[/MEDIA]


Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

@Pete26 my condolences on your mother. Hope you and your family are doing as best you can be.

I recall you saying she was sick for a while before Christmas?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Have you seen the current Australia Day ad? I hate it. The intent is to celebrate diversity but it seems condescending to every sub culture represented in the ad. Funnily enough I wouldn't have even noticed different races in this ad, just people, but the way it's done I now notice the concept of 'race', which is the opposite to what it's intended to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like every commercial we have here


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Have you seen the current Australia Day ad? I hate it. The intent is to celebrate diversity but it seems condescending to every sub culture represented in the ad. Funnily enough I wouldn't have even noticed different races in this ad, just people, but the way it's done I now notice the concept of 'race', which is the opposite to what it's intended to be
> [MEDIA=youtube]5iOMy9Tg9Bg[/MEDIA]
> 
> 
> Bro of OoO


Dang. Can't view it in my country.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang. Can't view it in my country.


what?? why?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yes we pmed yesterday but not today


Well, I am worried then. His posts of funny gif files is a sign of how upbeat he is. Not posting is worrying to me.

Plus, I PM'd him and didn't get a response so I thought he may not be feeling too well to read or respond


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is _easily_ 20% more.
> 
> View attachment 15637083


Tell me more


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, I am worried then. His posts of funny gif files is a sign of how upbeat he is. Not posting is worrying to me.


and to me,,,, been about 11 days since start?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A day without Jenna is a day without sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 15637088


She looks like half of my cousins back in Serbia.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> what?? why?


Dunno...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang. Can't view it in my country.


Lucky.

I agree with Gun. It's crap...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m concerned about 59. I hope he pulls through and all is good.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang. Can't view it in my country.


Seriously?

Just watched it here, and thought it's a commercial for "United colors of Benetton"...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If he had a legacy it’s now destroyed. I feel sorry for Pence.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That would work if gender neutral.


I think your auto correct changed neutered to neutral 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don't really understand the whole pronoun craze...


We have hens

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Aren't they quite expensive?


I've heard here on WUS that they should be 20% off in a year or so.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> We have hens
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I wish we had hens.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My daily, I wore it to my Mum's Memorial service yesterday where I read her eulogy. Very sad day.


Sad day indeed when you lose a loved one.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, I am worried then. His posts of funny gif files is a sign of how upbeat he is. Not posting is worrying to me.
> 
> Plus, I PM'd him and didn't get a response so I thought he may not be feeling too well to read or respond


Doesn't he use a desktop? If so, hopefully his wife and daughter have chained him to his bed.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang. Can't view it in my country.


Can't view it here either. But if it's about the US and yesterday, it was another disconcerting day for the oldest democracy.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Can't view it here either. But if it's about the US and yesterday, it was another disconcerting day for the *oldest democracy*.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That would be this one...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That would be this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that movie


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know how 59 is but count me worried too. Been thinking about him. Hope he's on the mend and just taking a break.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Big Al Hublot heard your prayers


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Big Al Hublot heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15637438


And I thought one rainbow Daytona is enough...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> She looks like half of my cousins back in Serbia.


Can you make some introductions, please?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cermit on its way to a better home. It was good to see it in person and make an informed decision...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cermit on its way to a better home. It was good to see it in person and make an informed decision...
> 
> View attachment 15637470


I thought it was kind of meh when I saw it in the metal, but up against Tiffany it didn't stand a chance


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought it was kind of meh when I saw it in the metal, but up against Tiffany it didn't stand a chance


Tiffany appreciates the thought.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wonder Woman 1984 generally got panned but not sure if they were watching the screen...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Can't view it here either. But if it's about the US and yesterday, it was another disconcerting day for the oldest democracy.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


It's about aus.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's about aus.


It worked now on my computer (I was using an iPad this morning). I agree with Gunny it does seem to emphasise race more than solidarity.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang. Can't view it in my country.


Odd, I could watch it...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Big Al Hublot heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15637438


Needs more beaver...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Appears I’ve missed quite a few posts. Last night I think I finally turned a corner and am cautiously finally on the mend. What did the trick was a Methyl Prednisolone steroid taper over 6 days. Hopefully this whole illness is about over. The first 4 days was not bad but the next 7 days was definitely a beat down. Guys thanks for the kind thoughts.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Odd, I could watch it...


Oh...... lucky you!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Appears I've missed quite a few posts. Last night I think I finally turned a corner and am cautiously finally on the mend. What did the trick was a Methyl Prednisolone steroid taper over 6 days. Hopefully this whole illness is about over. The first 4 days was not bad but the next 7 days was definitely a beat down. Guys thanks for the kind thoughts.


Yay!!!!

Awesome to hear from you @5959HH , some of us were getting a little concerned...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Odd, I could watch it...


Well, in fairness, I've only tried on my phone by Tapatalk. I'll try on my desktop at the office now.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Needs more beaver...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Way, way, way too easy.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Appears I've missed quite a few posts. Last night I think I finally turned a corner and am cautiously finally on the mend. What did the trick was a Methyl Prednisolone steroid taper over 6 days. Hopefully this whole illness is about over. The first 4 days was not bad but the next 7 days was definitely a beat down. Guys thanks for the kind thoughts.


Good to hear bro. Speedy recovery!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Appears I've missed quite a few posts. Last night I think I finally turned a corner and am cautiously finally on the mend. What did the trick was a Methyl Prednisolone steroid taper over 6 days. Hopefully this whole illness is about over. The first 4 days was not bad but the next 7 days was definitely a beat down. Guys thanks for the kind thoughts.


Glad to see you post and that you're on the mend!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Big Al Hublot heard your prayers
> 
> View attachment 15637438


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

On the desktop Gun's video worked. Yup, nothing new.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Getting back to work. Today's choice for ambient background soundscape:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's something on our OoO Goddess, Gal Gadot:


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Appears I've missed quite a few posts. Last night I think I finally turned a corner and am cautiously finally on the mend. What did the trick was a Methyl Prednisolone steroid taper over 6 days. Hopefully this whole illness is about over. The first 4 days was not bad but the next 7 days was definitely a beat down. Guys thanks for the kind thoughts.


Keep popping the pills until you are feeling 100% better and dreaming of your next Omega 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Good to hear bro. Speedy recovery!


There you go, Dick's already making suggestions 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Appears I've missed quite a few posts. Last night I think I finally turned a corner and am cautiously finally on the mend. What did the trick was a Methyl Prednisolone steroid taper over 6 days. Hopefully this whole illness is about over. The first 4 days was not bad but the next 7 days was definitely a beat down. Guys thanks for the kind thoughts.


Glad to hear bro. This is a scary ass virus. Keep taking care of yourself. How's the wife and your daughter?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Needs more beaver...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Last pic of the two new ones together. Mailed one off today and just waiting on the buckle to send off the orange one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Last pic of the two new ones together. Mailed one off today and just waiting on the buckle to send off the orange one.
> View attachment 15638078


Sending em back to the beaver pond?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Sending em back to the beaver pond?


One is definitely going across the pond. 

I gotta figure out what colors I'm ordering next.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Way to go 59... Covid broke into the wrong damn rec room. Google Image Result for https://i.imgur.com/0WvKJmN.gif?noredirect


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Way to go 59... Covid broke into the wrong damn rec room. Google Image Result for https://i.imgur.com/0WvKJmN.gif?noredirect


Gf might not work... Tremors


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> One is definitely going across the pond.
> 
> I gotta figure out what colors I'm ordering next.
> 
> ...


How thick is?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Glad to hear bro. This is a scary ass virus. Keep taking care of yourself. How's the wife and your daughter?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Wife and daughter fared much better than I did. Daughter was only sick for a couple of days.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Way to go 59... Covid broke into the wrong damn rec room. Google Image Result for https://i.imgur.com/0WvKJmN.gif?noredirect


Good for r/unexpected


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> How thick is?


These are probably close to 4.5-5mm in the middle since it's a padded design. Around the sides and edges somewhere around 3.5mm. Just depends how much padding is in it. The beaver leather is 1-2mm thick and the liner is about 1.5mm so it could potentially be a fairly thin strap also. I think the next one I make won't be padded.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Welcome back 59


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> These are probably close to 4.5-5mm in the middle since it's a padded design. Around the sides and edges somewhere around 3.5mm. Just depends how much padding is in it. The beaver leather is 1-2mm thick and the liner is about 1.5mm so it could potentially be a fairly thin strap also. I think the next one I make won't be padded.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thin might be better... I'm waiting for you to tackle a fixed keeper.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Appears I've missed quite a few posts. Last night I think I finally turned a corner and am cautiously finally on the mend. What did the trick was a Methyl Prednisolone steroid taper over 6 days. Hopefully this whole illness is about over. The first 4 days was not bad but the next 7 days was definitely a beat down. Guys thanks for the kind thoughts.


Hey, the dr. is back in the house! Great news. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thin might be better... I'm waiting for you to tackle a fixed keeper.


I've been thinking about it for some straps but a fixed keeper still requires a second keeper which just seems silly to me. It's not difficult to do but probably would only put them on a thinner narrower strap.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Welcome back 59
> View attachment 15638146


Thanks. I'm beginning to understand why that OP41 well might be considered as an improvement over the previous OP39.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. I'm beginning to understand why that OP41 well might be considered as an improvement over the previous OP39.


I agree, especially better than the "regular" OP39 with only 3 lumed markers. The OP39 White or Black remain very good though they have the old movement. I do agree that, overall, the new OPs are better, especially because they have more cool colours.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

INCOMING!!!!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> INCOMING!!!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Doxa 300 Professional. 
2020 model. 
Fits like a glove
Think I will probably sell my 1500T Searambler, might replace it with a 300 or 300T Searambler


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Doxa 300 Professional.
> 2020 model.
> Fits like a glove
> Think I will probably sell my 1500T Searambler, might replace it with a 300 or 300T Searambler
> ...


So why do you like it better than the 1500? I remember mentioning that I would like the 1200T but you pushed me towards the 1500T.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Appears I've missed quite a few posts. Last night I think I finally turned a corner and am cautiously finally on the mend. What did the trick was a Methyl Prednisolone steroid taper over 6 days. Hopefully this whole illness is about over. The first 4 days was not bad but the next 7 days was definitely a beat down. Guys thanks for the kind thoughts.











Glad to hear you're feeling better brother!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree, especially better than the "regular" OP39 with only 3 lumed markers. The OP39 White or Black remain very good though they have the old movement. I do agree that, overall, the new OPs are better, especially because they have more cool colours.


Maybe the OP41 is better balanced on the wrist than the OP39. BT?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> So why do you like it better than the 1500? I remember mentioning that I would like the 1200T but you pushed me towards the 1500T.


1. 1500T is 16.00 mm thick (300 is 13.4 mm incl. domed crystal of approx. 2 mm).
2. 1500T feels a bit more blingy
3. Love the BOR bracelet pa 300/300T.
4. Like the domed crystal and small dial. quite retro and I believe correct to the original 300's.
4. 300/300T has got all the Doxa history.

I did have a 1200T Pro but did not like the case as much as the 300 that I just received.
Somehow the orange dial on the 1200T felt somewhat washed out.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> @Pete26 my condolences on your mother. Hope you and your family are doing as best you can be.
> 
> I recall you saying she was sick for a while before Christmas?
> 
> Bro of OoO


Thank you, yes she was admitted to hospital on 5th December, they tried everything to help her breath but to no avail. She went to Palliative Care on the 19th and passed on the 23rd in her sleep blessedly.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I've been thinking about it for some straps but a fixed keeper still requires a second keeper which just seems silly to me. It's not difficult to do but probably would only put them on a thinner narrower strap.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My favorite leather strap has fixed keeper length is such that I don't need the floater.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree, especially better than the "regular" OP39 with only 3 lumed markers. The OP39 White or Black remain very good though they have the old movement. I do agree that, overall, the new OPs are better, especially because they have more cool colours.


And the endlinks I described previously. Wider at case too and ezlink all good. I suspect I will buy more if offered by AD.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15638355


Looks nice goes with arm well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Maybe the OP41 is better balanced on the wrist than the OP39. BT?


Similar to other post. Yes I believe it is. Feels more "fixed" than 39 or explorer. Less wobble if makes sense.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Appears I've missed quite a few posts. Last night I think I finally turned a corner and am cautiously finally on the mend. What did the trick was a Methyl Prednisolone steroid taper over 6 days. Hopefully this whole illness is about over. The first 4 days was not bad but the next 7 days was definitely a beat down. Guys thanks for the kind thoughts.


You cannot imagine how happy I am to see you post. Good to hear


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> 1. 1500T is 16.00 mm thick (300 is 13.4 mm incl. domed crystal of approx. 2 mm).
> 2. 1500T feels a bit more blingy
> 3. Love the BOR bracelet pa 300/300T.
> 4. Like the domed crystal and small dial. quite retro and I believe correct to the original 300's.
> ...


Now what is the dif between the 300 and 300T? The 300 is a fair bit more expensive!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Last pic of the two new ones together. Mailed one off today and just waiting on the buckle to send off the orange one.
> View attachment 15638078


The recipients are indeed lucky...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You cannot imagine how happy I am to see you post. Good to hear


Thanks for the kind thought.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Thanks for the kind thought.


Welcome back 59er, hang in there!!!!!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Now what is the dif between the 300 and 300T? The 300 is a fair bit more expensive!


Iwll summarize tomorrow one back on computer


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Now what is the dif between the 300 and 300T? The 300 is a fair bit more expensive!


Most significantly:

Helium release valve (300T)
COSC chronometer, double domed crystal (300)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Appears I've missed quite a few posts. Last night I think I finally turned a corner and am cautiously finally on the mend. What did the trick was a Methyl Prednisolone steroid taper over 6 days. Hopefully this whole illness is about over. The first 4 days was not bad but the next 7 days was definitely a beat down. Guys thanks for the kind thoughts.


great to hear and hope the upwards trajectory continues


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Thank you, yes she was admitted to hospital on 5th December, they tried everything to help her breath but to no avail. She went to Palliative Care on the 19th and passed on the 23rd in her sleep blessedly.


once, again my condolences :-(


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Most significantly:
> 
> Helium release valve (300T)
> COSC chronometer, double domed crystal (300)


Different and thinner case shape
Different and thinner bracelet
Different clasp
Smaller diameter dial
Case back does not "stand out" as much


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Different and thinner case shape
> Different and thinner bracelet
> Different clasp
> Smaller diameter dial
> Case back does not "stand out" as much


Wish I could see Doxas in shops around here. They look like time capsules (like my Rado Diastar).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Different and thinner case shape
> Different and thinner bracelet
> Different clasp
> Smaller diameter dial
> Case back does not "stand out" as much


Which one is thinner case, bracelet, clasp, etc?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15638355


Nice looking piece


jorgenl said:


> 1. 1500T is 16.00 mm thick (300 is 13.4 mm incl. domed crystal of approx. 2 mm).
> 2. 1500T feels a bit more blingy
> 3. Love the BOR bracelet pa 300/300T.
> 4. Like the domed crystal and small dial. quite retro and I believe correct to the original 300's.
> ...


I went to a Doxa event here early this year before the world went to Hell, and a friend of mine tried on the 300T and they couldn't unfasten the clasp. The rep was very embarrassed and had to use a spring bar tool to free my friends wrist.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Which one is thinner case, bracelet, clasp, etc?


300


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is very close to Stepford territory but I'll make an exception in this case.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> Awesome to hear from you @5959HH , some of us were getting a little concerned...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


X2. You scared me you old bastard.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Hahahahah


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another one of G's cousins...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Welcome back 59
> View attachment 15638146


Darn it BT now I think I need a blue dial...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Darn it BT now I think I need a blue dial...


Everyone needs a blue dial


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Darn it BT now I think I need a blue dial...


Yes you do.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Everyone needs a blue dial





Sappie66 said:


> Yes you do.


#ENABLERS


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


Dumb kid.

Can't even tell the difference between the smell of Vodka and Bourbon.
Mom only drinks Bourbon...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Maybe the OP41 is better balanced on the wrist than the OP39. BT?


But didn't Rolex use their non superlative, non Metas certified measurement, i.e. the case size is similar?

Are the lugs different?

And no I'm not thinking of Tiffany et al 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And the endlinks I described previously. Wider at case too and ezlink all good. I suspect I will buy more if offered by AD.
> View attachment 15638544


#nra

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Iwll summarize tomorrow one back on computer


Wait. You travel w/o a computer?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Everyone needs a blue dial


I'm not fully committed to blue so Snoopies subdials will have to suffice

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm not fully committed to blue so Snoopies subdials will have to suffice


Got yours yet?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Got yours yet?


Patiently waiting but thinking of dropping by my AD sometime next week as a kindly reminder that I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Could the answer to this question be The @jmanlay Special?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Could the answer to this question be The @jmanlay Special?


was almost tempted to post mine but i couldnt describe it as obscure.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> was almost tempted to post mine but i couldnt describe it as obscure.


godfrey

well, maybe for the watch world in general, it can be said as obscure. But for those in the knoOow ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> well, maybe for the watch world in general, it can be said as obscure. But for those in the knoOow ...


That's the magic of it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> That's the magic of it.


am just waiting for another part that would make mine more magical and would post it there.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait. You travel w/o a computer?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


;-}

What I meant was that once I am back in the office tomorrow (today) and get paid and am using a computer, I will respond.

I tend not to use computer in the evening time, I use a computer (or several) 10 hrs. a day in the office. In the evenings I enjoy spending time with Lagetha, cooking food, drinking a glass of wine or three and playing with the dogs too much to be on the computer. Unfortunately Mr. Jobs invented the dang iPhone which enables me to check emails and such at any time wherever I am.

And yes - if I travel for leisure I definitely do not bring a computer.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie,

A good comparison between the Model Year 2020 Doxa Sub 300 and 300T models can be found here.

Doxa 300 vs Doxa 300t - 2020 model review/comparison

As it happens, Mr. GMTMasterIII sold both his pieces (300 and 300T) of which I acquired his 300 Professional.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is very close to Stepford territory but I'll make an exception in this case.
> 
> View attachment 15638783


I was a big fan of Denise back in the day. Her and Casper van dein in Starship Troopers was like watching perfect future android people try to imitate what they thought live ugly humans would be like 

And a Bond girl to boot!

I'm afraid to look her up now because I don't want to ruin the fantasy. She is either aging gracefully (she is still in her 40's no?) or has turned into a plastic surgery nightmare I suspect.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> ;-}
> 
> What I meant was that once I am back in the office tomorrow (today) and get paid and am using a computer, I will respond.
> 
> ...


Same here now, pretty much. I took my computer to Korea, but that was mainly to offload pictures from my camera and phone, and I didn't need to use it for anything else (next time I'll take an iPad instead and save 3/4's of the weight). MrsBS and I use our computers in the evenings to watch TV and that's it.

"Don't turn your hobby into your job" is a phrase that should make us think more carefully. I turned music into my job and feel _very_ lucky that I still enjoyed making musical noises almost every day; some guys started to hate it. Turning computer stuff into my second job has made me annoyed with computers, but at least I feel - for now, anyway - like I'm helping fix some of the problems they have (or, really, problems that have been left over from other developers).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Darn it BT now I think I need a blue dial...


Want a blue dial with a date and cyclops? 😆


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dog, too skinny, right?










Her jeans are basically falling off of her!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Dumb kid.
> 
> Can't even tell the difference between the smell of Vodka and Bourbon.
> Mom only drinks Bourbon...
> ...


Correction, mom only drinks bourbon when she's teaching.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For you fans of _Jeopardy!_ and Alex Trebek.

The Hidden Depths of Alex Trebek's Banter with "Jeopardy!" Contestants


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Sappie,
> 
> A good comparison between the Model Year 2020 Doxa Sub 300 and 300T models can be found here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ragnar! Very enlightening.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dog, too skinny, right?
> 
> *Her jeans are basically falling off of her!*


That's no indicator - I can have the same problem if I buy bigger jeans. 

This girl's not _too_ skinny, but definitely light on her feet (best with sound):

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/jumprope/comments/kpvcch


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> I was a big fan of Denise back in the day. Her and Casper van dein in Starship Troopers was like watching perfect future android people try to imitate what they thought live ugly humans would be like
> 
> And a Bond girl to boot!
> 
> I'm afraid to look her up now because I don't want to ruin the fantasy. She is either aging gracefully (she is still in her 40's no?) or has turned into a plastic surgery nightmare I suspect.


Yeah, don't wanna spoil that...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Want a blue dial with a date and cyclops?


It's still high on my list.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For you fans of _Jeopardy!_ and Alex Trebek.
> 
> The Hidden Depths of Alex Trebek's Banter with "Jeopardy!" Contestants


Gf.

For those of you in the US, they will broadcast Trebek's last episode tonight. Dunno about other places...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah, don't wanna spoil that...


And God no, please do NOT look her up...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> It's still high on my list.


Have you considered a smooth bezel and an oyster bracelet? 😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That's no indicator - I can have the same problem if I buy bigger jeans.
> 
> This girl's not _too_ skinny, but definitely light on her feet (best with sound):
> 
> ...


I was gonna post a short one or two sentence rant to vent my dislike of no longer being able to opt out of the forum's card view, but I'm temporarily pacified.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> It's still high on my list.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have you considered a smooth bezel and an oyster bracelet?


I don't know, I'm always drawn to the fluted bezel and jubilee. Besides, already have too many Oyster bracelets in my collection...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know, I'm always drawn to the fluted bezel and jubilee. Besides, already have too many Oyster bracelets in my collection...


No worries; I was jk.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No worries; I was jk.


Yeah I know. But nonetheless, I always thought a Datejust should have a fluted bezel.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No worries; I was jk.


Gf.

However, I never joke about this.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know, I'm always drawn to the fluted bezel and jubilee. Besides, already have too many Oyster bracelets in my collection...


I would agree, if I ever purchased a date just it would have to have a fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet. Those options just seem "right"

That being said, I don't like the jubilee on the sports Rolexes, even the GMT.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's still high on my list.


I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on this model next year. Be me and the wife's 15th anniversary. I'll pair it with a ladies DJ for her (she'll be nearing 40 and finishing college) to get the AD interested. Hoping I can parley that into a Batman a year or two later in time for an early 50th present.


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> However, I never joke about this.
> 
> View attachment 15639635




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ryang13 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey bro welcome to the OoO. These guys here are like the sour patch gummy commercials usually. First they're sour and then sweet. Usually. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

Glad to be here, hopefully I eased in with a nice, easy, non-confrontational first post. Hopefully everyone is enjoying their Friday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I would agree, if I ever purchased a date just it would have to have a fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet. Those options just seem "right"
> 
> That being said, I don't like the jubilee on the sports Rolexes, even the GMT.


I agree!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree!


You're too much of a pimp for a datejust. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ryang13 said:


> Glad to be here, hopefully I eased in with a nice, easy, non-confrontational first post. Hopefully everyone is enjoying their Friday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just don't ask what this thread is about. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree!


Godfrey!

I sold my BLRO because I found that I always favored my subs and Batman over it. Jubilee on a sports watch seemed odd. I knew that it would have been good to keep the Pepsi because the value would continue to outstrip the Batman, but since I wasn't wearing it, I felt the need to punt it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> You're too much of a pimp for a datejust.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah, I think I would like fluted jubilee DJ.

But thanks for the boost there!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, I think I would like fluted jubilee DJ.
> 
> But thanks for the boost there!


You would flip it quicker than a pancake. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Same here now, pretty much. I took my computer to Korea, but that was mainly to offload pictures from my camera and phone, and I didn't need to use it for anything else (next time I'll take an iPad instead and save 3/4's of the weight). MrsBS and I use our computers in the evenings to watch TV and that's it.
> 
> "Don't turn your hobby into your job" is a phrase that should make us think more carefully. I turned music into my job and feel _very_ lucky that I still enjoyed making musical noises almost every day; some guys started to hate it. Turning computer stuff into my second job has made me annoyed with computers, but at least I feel - for now, anyway - like I'm helping fix some of the problems they have (or, really, problems that have been left over from other developers).


My job has always been my most interesting hobby. I still find it amusing that someone's willing to pay me for something I'd willing do for free.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> My job has always been my most interesting hobby. I still find it amusing that someone's willing to pay me for something I'd willing do for free.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's Sweden for you.... ;-)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> My job has always been my most interesting hobby. I still find it amusing that someone's willing to pay me for something I'd willing do for free.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I definitely wouldn't work for free, but I'd say I truly enjoy at least 75-80% of the work that I do as a transactional attorney, even as a junior associate. I think the hours can be stressful, and the need to always be available (even on vacation), but I enjoy the work.

Putting in my dues to absorb as much as possible and craft my career so that I can open many doors down the line!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> It's still high on my list.


And you don't want BSF s?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ryang13 said:


> Glad to be here, hopefully I eased in with a nice, easy, non-confrontational first post. Hopefully everyone is enjoying their Friday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You too. Welcome.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@5959HH still doing good?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> My job has always been my most interesting hobby. I still find it amusing that someone's willing to pay me for something I'd willing do for free.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood





SaMaster14 said:


> I definitely wouldn't work for free, but I'd say I truly enjoy at least 75-80% of the work that I do as a transactional attorney, even as a junior associate. I think the hours can be stressful, and the need to always be available (even on vacation), but I enjoy the work.
> 
> Putting in my dues to absorb as much as possible and craft my career so that I can open many doors down the line!


I can find something interesting about pretty much any job I've had, whether it's waxing floors or delivering pizzas. Getting things done incrementally better every time can make anything interesting.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> You would flip it quicker than a pancake.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I could try to deny it but I realize I'd have no leg to stand on.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> It's still high on my list.


This one is a beauty and is all a Rolex should be...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


2 out 3 ain't bad...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Personal challenge: Find the line between commiserating and turning a situation into something about myself.

Example: Sister posted about Alex Trebek's final Jeopardy! show being broadcast tonight. I told how I heard that although his producer told Alex, who was undergoing treatment in the hospital at the time, that it would be okay to not tape another week's worth of shows, Alex cheerfully said, "It's fine, I think I can do it, I was able to eat Jell-o today." Then my mom replied and told about how Grandma ate jello on her last day in hospice care.

Question/issue: Nobody in this conversation raised any problem, but this has been in the back of my mind for a couple years. At what point does talking about a story, especially a personal tragedy, get diminished by turning focus away from the original subject?

*Part of why* I'm asking this has _nothing_ to do with us in OoO expressing our condolences. I think I have a problem in how I've felt that just saying "sorry to hear" or "my condolences" isn't sufficient - but that _that_ feeling is probably mistaken, because the other method that I grew up with, which is to write as much as my mom does and talk about a similar situation of my own, can unfairly draw attention away from the person who needs the most support.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Personal challenge: Find the line between commiserating and turning a situation into something about myself.
> 
> Example: Sister posted about Alex Trebek's final Jeopardy! show being broadcast tonight. I told how I heard that although his producer told Alex, who was undergoing treatment in the hospital at the time, that it would be okay to not tape another week's worth of shows, Alex cheerfully said, "It's fine, I think I can do it, I was able to eat Jell-o today." Then my mom replied and told about how Grandma ate jello on her last day in hospice care.
> 
> ...


And all I could think about was Mrs BT won't eat jello after I mentioned ingredients.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> And all I could think about was Mrs BT won't eat jello after I mentioned ingredients.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Personal challenge: Find the line between commiserating and turning a situation into something about myself.
> 
> Example: Sister posted about Alex Trebek's final Jeopardy! show being broadcast tonight. I told how I heard that although his producer told Alex, who was undergoing treatment in the hospital at the time, that it would be okay to not tape another week's worth of shows, Alex cheerfully said, "It's fine, I think I can do it, I was able to eat Jell-o today." Then my mom replied and told about how Grandma ate jello on her last day in hospice care.
> 
> ...


I have something to say about this. Just don't have time at the moment.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I definitely wouldn't work for free, but I'd say I truly enjoy at least 75-80% of the work that I do as a transactional attorney, even as a junior associate. I think the hours can be stressful, and the need to always be available (even on vacation), but I enjoy the work.
> 
> *Putting in my dues to absorb as much as possible and craft my career so that I can open many doors down the line!*


Gotta like a man with a plan.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Personal challenge: Find the line between commiserating and turning a situation into something about myself.
> 
> Example: Sister posted about Alex Trebek's final Jeopardy! show being broadcast tonight. I told how I heard that although his producer told Alex, who was undergoing treatment in the hospital at the time, that it would be okay to not tape another week's worth of shows, Alex cheerfully said, "It's fine, I think I can do it, I was able to eat Jell-o today." Then my mom replied and told about how Grandma ate jello on her last day in hospice care.
> 
> ...


It may not be sufficient but people have not come up with the right words to express sympathy at someone's passing, so "My condolences." will have to do in a pinch. Otoh, maybe those _are_ the right words...

My 2 cents.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> It's still high on my list.


Me too

I turn 40 next January and debating to get this or a new guitar for it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ryang13 said:


> Glad to be here, hopefully I eased in with a nice, easy, non-confrontational first post. Hopefully everyone is enjoying their Friday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should have just said Omega Sux 10 times

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Me too
> 
> I turn 40 next January and debating to get this or a new guitar for it
> 
> Brother of OoO


What are the new guitar candidates?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Personal challenge: Find the line between commiserating and turning a situation into something about myself.
> 
> Example: Sister posted about Alex Trebek's final Jeopardy! show being broadcast tonight. I told how I heard that although his producer told Alex, who was undergoing treatment in the hospital at the time, that it would be okay to not tape another week's worth of shows, Alex cheerfully said, "It's fine, I think I can do it, I was able to eat Jell-o today." Then my mom replied and told about how Grandma ate jello on her last day in hospice care.
> 
> ...


It's a very fine line to entering information about yourself in situations like this without hijacking the topic / issue at hand.

It's like you're trying to disclose a similar situation in order to convey empathy with the other party.

The disclosure should really depend on where the person/situation is at. If the other party tends to be overwhelmed with emotion I generally not to like disclosing a similar tale because it can seem like it's hijacking the situation with your own story/experience.

As easy as it seems it's actually quite difficult to do.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

AL9C1 said:


> You're too much of a pimp for a datejust.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hmmm?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What are the new guitar candidates?


Ricky 330 in either fireglo or mapleglo

I prefer the fireglo but one of my closest friends has the same guitar which is annoying. Mapleglo looks nicer in person than in pics


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

@BigSeikoFan I know a dealer in Sydney who has a Seiko parts account if you can't source anyone

Brother of OoO


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You should have just said Omega Sux 10 times
> 
> Brother of OoO


Is that the party line on opinions on Omega?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ricky 330 in either fireglo or mapleglo
> 
> I prefer the fireglo but one of my closest friends has the same guitar which is annoying. Mapleglo looks nicer in person than in pics
> View attachment 15640476
> ...


Man that thing is sexy.

Just got my youngest son a new Mexican strat for Christmas. One day I'll start buying guitars for myself. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> @5959HH still doing good?


Still hanging in there. Probably now making my very own COVID19 antibodies.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Still hanging in there. Probably now making my very own COVID19 antibodies.


Guess no getting in line for vax?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Still hanging in there. Probably now making my very own COVID19 antibodies.


Fantastic brother. Great to hear.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Guess no getting in line for vax?


Probably not until late March or early April.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Still hanging in there. Probably now making my very own COVID19 antibodies.


Great to hear!!!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Probably not until late March or early April.


Figured after having no rush.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Took the Speedy into the AD this afternoon.... it stopped working shortly after New Years.... stopped dead, frozen in place. 

The AD will send it in to Omega for service etc, but estimate 18 weeks or more before it’ll return. Sounds like code for “no idea when it will return”. 

Apparently Toronto service center is locked down pretty tight... they’re receiving watches for service but not sending any back. Sounds like they’re on skeleton staff and letting the watches stack up. 🥺


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Figured after having no rush.


Should have natural immunity for awhile.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Probably not until late March or early April.


Same estimate for my parents, both between 75 and 80. In their home province (BC), anyone over 80 is included in the first wave of immunizations. Then, starting in March / April, they go down in 5 year groups.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ricky 330 in either fireglo or mapleglo
> 
> I prefer the fireglo but one of my closest friends has the same guitar which is annoying. Mapleglo looks nicer in person than in pics
> View attachment 15640476
> ...


Get the fireglo anyway. Get your friend annoyed too.

Love the Ricky!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Still hanging in there. Probably now making my very own COVID19 antibodies.


Tiffany, @5959HH has new antibodies! What do you think?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ryang13 said:


> Is that the party line on opinions on Omega?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, even if you love and own Omegas.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ryang13 said:


> Is that the party line on opinions on Omega?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i like omegas. In fact, just purchased two more.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Should have natural immunity for awhile.


I remember the reinfection stories but haven't seen any of those lately.


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, even if you love and own Omegas.


Copy that, proud owner of a couple of those (terrible?) things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ryang13 said:


> Is that the party line on opinions on Omega?


Not really but be prepared to hear that frequently if you happen to own one and post pictures...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not really but be prepared to hear that frequently if you happen to own one and post pictures...


Where's dog gun with a gif?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It may not be sufficient but people have not come up with the right words to express sympathy at someone's passing, so "My condolences." will have to do in a pinch. Otoh, maybe those _are_ the right words...
> 
> My 2 cents.


I read somewhere once that you should never say "I know how you're feeling" because frankly, you don't. I lost my dad and with good friends who have lost a parent, I may say something like "I lost my dad and it really sucked" but I won't say "I know how you feel". Imho, "my condolences" is simple and appropriate in almost all cases.


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not really but be prepared to hear that frequently if you happen to own one and post pictures...


Now is probably a pretty awful time to bring up the whole "went to the moon" thing then eh? Not sure if you guys knew that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Still hanging in there. Probably now making my very own COVID19 antibodies.


Can I have some?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ryang13 said:


> Now is probably a pretty awful time to bring up the whole "went to the moon" thing then eh? Not sure if you guys knew that.


The cumulative knowledge of the OoO Brothers is staggering; most of it is even right.

_"There's nothing you can't learn in this thread."_


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ryang13 said:


> Now is probably a pretty awful time to bring up the whole "went to the moon" thing then eh? Not sure if you guys knew that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just in case you weren't aware: We never went to the moon. All shot in a studio. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

My Omeeguh right now (one of them, at least)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

ryang13 said:


> Now is probably a pretty awful time to bring up the whole "went to the moon" thing then eh? Not sure if you guys knew that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard of it


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The cumulative knowledge of the OoO Brothers is staggering; most of it is even right.
> 
> _"There's nothing you can't learn in this thread."_


This is complete FACT!!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i like omegas. In fact, just purchased two more.


Dude!!!!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany, @5959HH has new antibodies! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 15640577


Yes, she looks like she has a healthy immune system!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i like omegas. In fact, just purchased two more.


Shhhhh!


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> Just in case you weren't aware: We never went to the moon. All shot in a studio.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Me too
> 
> I turn 40 next January and debating to get this or a new guitar for it
> 
> Brother of OoO


Guitar.

DJ= 60+ watch


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ryang13 said:


> Copy that, proud owner of a couple of those (terrible?) things.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Proud are you??? 

















Here are my tokens of shame.

When this one comes, my humiliation will be complete:


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, even if you love and own Omegas.


Like how this thing absolutely sickens me


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> My Omeeguh right now (one of them, at least)


That Spectre is my favorite of all of the Omega divers.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> That Spectre is my favorite of all of the Omega divers.


Apparently a new 300MC is on the horizon.

Sandwich dial and borrows the lollipop dial

New Seamaster 300 in 2021! Pics here: thoughts?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...w Seamaster 300 in 2021! Pics here: thoughts?
I don't hate it! Still always going to be something special about the Spectre, though!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Like how this thing absolutely sickens me


I see what you mean!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> My Omeeguh right now (one of them, at least)


 lollipop, lollipop, oh lolli lollipop 

Just messing with ya


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

Let me begrudgingly submit one of my sacrifices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> lollipop, lollipop, oh lolli lollipop
> 
> Just messing with ya


Now that song/tune is stuck in my head  haha


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Proud are you???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen that first one. Very cool. Reminds me a lot of that Patek Frankenstein model, but better executed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ryang13 said:


> Let me begrudgingly submit one of my sacrifices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever considered getting a tattoo?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ryang13 said:


> Let me begrudgingly submit one of my sacrifices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you own a dragon??


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Proud are you???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's gonna get the first silver Snoopy here?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Who's gonna get the first silver Snoopy here?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm betting on Sap.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga, does this look like anyone you're related to?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm betting on Sap.


You mean Sap's lady don't you? No way it will be his. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Who's gonna get the first silver Snoopy here?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Who's gonna set the odds?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany, @5959HH has new antibodies! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 15640577


i am not anti that body


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i like omegas. In fact, just purchased two more.


godfrey

and since this is in the rolex sub forum, i like em too


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> You mean Sap's lady don't you? No way it will be his.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


^this.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> You mean Sap's lady don't you? No way it will be his.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


while she gets his snoopy, Sap gets to have her "snoopy".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Shhhhh!


theyre fairly old pieces. Had my supplier hunt them early last year and he only found them this month.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> and since this is in the rolex sub forum, i like em too
> 
> View attachment 15640630


If you have to swing it in front of everybody here, you got the right watch to do it with. That smurf is just epic. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Dude!!!!


cant help it. When i get them, i will post and you will understand why.

now am almost done with my Omega journey also. Just three or four remaining pieces


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> If you have to swing it in front of everybody here, you got the right watch to do it with. That smurf is just epic.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


my favorite sub. Wish it had a no date version


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i like omegas. In fact, just purchased two more.


Generally, I like them. I've got three. Two were purchased in 2020.

Even worse here in OoO though is three Breitlings.....with one incoming Breitling too. I will say in my defense of the incoming one that it probably only has a fifty-fifty chance of staying at this point. I want to see it in the metal and the deal is great, so I'll have up to 2 weeks to take it or leave it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Do you own a dragon??


i do


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Generally, I like them. I've got three. Two were purchased in 2020.
> 
> Even worse here in OoO though is three Breitlings.....with one incoming Breitling too. I will say in my defense of the incoming one that it probably only has a fifty-fifty chance of staying at this point. I want to see it in the metal and the deal is great, so I'll have up to 2 weeks to take it or leave it.


If you form Sons of Opinion on Breitling, that would be an SOB thread.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> and since this is in the rolex sub forum, i like em too
> 
> View attachment 15640630


Damn, Pong'd again!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Who's gonna get the first silver Snoopy here?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not me. But good luck to you all.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> You mean Sap's lady don't you? No way it will be his.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Was he proactive; did he just order two?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> my favorite sub. Wish it had a no date version


I'm sure you know a guy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I'm sure you know a guy


is there a no date smurf?

I know there is a blue tudor submariner no date.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> If you form Sons of Opinion on Breitling, that would be an SOB thread.


Took me a minute, but I see what you did there.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ryang13 said:


> Now is probably a pretty awful time to bring up the whole "went to the moon" thing then eh? Not sure if you guys knew that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Speedmaster that never went to the moon.

Horrible little thing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Just in case you weren't aware: We never went to the moon. All shot in a studio.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Stanley Kubrick - the father of space travel...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> is there a no date smurf?
> 
> I know there is a blue tudor submariner no date.


Nah brother, just messing around. Just joking that you might have the connections to obtain the one and only No date Smurf...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Nah brother, just messing around. Just joking that you might have the connections to obtain the one and only No date Smurf...


how i wish brother. That said, am happy with what i have. Not even chasing the tudor version anymore.

but Let me see if i can call uncle Hans.

wait, he's dead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Still hanging in there. Probably now making my very own COVID19 antibodies.


Good to hear


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ryang13 said:


> Is that the party line on opinions on Omega?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did someone say Omega????


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did someone say Omega????


omega is the ultimate, the end.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Took the Speedy into the AD this afternoon.... it stopped working shortly after New Years.... stopped dead, frozen in place.
> 
> The AD will send it in to Omega for service etc, but estimate 18 weeks or more before it'll return. Sounds like code for "no idea when it will return".
> 
> Apparently Toronto service center is locked down pretty tight... they're receiving watches for service but not sending any back. Sounds like they're on skeleton staff and letting the watches stack up.


Should have kept it at home. No difference to it being stacked in the service centre.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany, @5959HH has new antibodies! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 15640577


You get the Like


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> That Spectre is my favorite of all of the Omega divers.


I just love that you're well enough to comment.

If pictures of Omega's are what gets you out of bed this one will have you running for the hills...

Moon pedigree - No
Flight certified - No
Manual wind - No
Hesalite - No

There's more wrong with it, but that's a good start...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i like omegas. In fact, just purchased two more.


Where's the dislike button when you need it


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ryang13 said:


> Let me begrudgingly submit one of my sacrifices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wear it in good health...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I just love that you're well enough to comment.
> 
> If pictures of Omega's are what gets you out of bed this one will have you running for the hills...
> 
> ...


Omega's help heal 59?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Where's dog gun with a gif?


Dog was busy last few days.

No fear, Dog is back


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Omega's help heal 59?


godfrey

here's to your speedy recovery, 59


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ryang13 said:


> Now is probably a pretty awful time to bring up the whole "went to the moon" thing then eh? Not sure if you guys knew that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, that's a myth. The Rolex GMT Master went to the moon strapped on a astronauts wrist. The omega was one of the tools NASA provided to the astronauts to use. We know what the astronauts thought about Omega.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I've never seen that first one. Very cool. Reminds me a lot of that Patek Frankenstein model, but better executed.


I'm kind of a fan of the 5524...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Omega's help heal 59?


Gets him all fired up enough to comment, so that's gotta be good...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> And you don't want BSF s?


I always prefer new from AD, besides now is not the best time for indulgences.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Still hanging in there. Probably now making my very own COVID19 antibodies.


.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Personal challenge: Find the line between commiserating and turning a situation into something about myself.
> 
> Example: Sister posted about Alex Trebek's final Jeopardy! show being broadcast tonight. I told how I heard that although his producer told Alex, who was undergoing treatment in the hospital at the time, that it would be okay to not tape another week's worth of shows, Alex cheerfully said, "It's fine, I think I can do it, I was able to eat Jell-o today." Then my mom replied and told about how Grandma ate jello on her last day in hospice care.
> 
> ...


Alex Trebek would forgive your mom for mentioning that. Probably you, too. A relevant story is OK in my book.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I remember the reinfection stories but haven't seen any of those lately.


Yeah, it seems possible but rare.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Proud are you???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I've never seen that first one. Very cool. Reminds me a lot of that Patek Frankenstein model, but better executed.


The 3rd gen Dynamic Chrono. The 1st and 2nd gens were funky oval things. This 3rd Gen was rather unpopular at the time it came out - early 90's. Only in production for something like 3 years.









Feature: The Bargain 3 Watch Collection


The Watch Magazine takes a closer look at three bargain watches from Omega, JeanRichard and Bulgari. Read this article online now.




www.watchfinder.co.uk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm betting on Sap.


How do you flip a Snoopy? Leave it to Sap.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Me too
> 
> I turn 40 next January and debating to get this or a new guitar for it
> 
> Brother of OoO


You're young, get the guitar


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Me too
> 
> I turn 40 next January and debating to get this or a new guitar for it
> 
> Brother of OoO


Guitar for 40th.

Daytona for 50th - but you better put a down payment today

Datejust for 70th


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Brought back some Old Lahaina Gold Rum from Maui! Not really a rum guy, but the taste brings back memories (some of which may (or may not) have been pre-21...)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Guitar for 40th.
> 
> Daytona for 50th - but you better put a down payment today
> 
> Datejust for 70th


got this for my 40th


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Guitar for 40th.
> 
> Daytona for 50th - but you better put a down payment today
> 
> Datejust for 70th


planning this for my 50th and that's it for me and watch purchasing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> got this for my 40th
> View attachment 15640815


Congrats. I have a mental block on the maximum I would spend on a watch. Not too long ago, anything more than $1,000 was too much.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> planning this for my 50th and that's it for me and watch purchasing.


I think I may have stopped buying anything on an active basis. I will wait and see. Three years on WUS plus all the salty people here have killed any joy on watch ownership.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats. I have a mental block on the maximum I would spend on a watch. Not too long ago, anything more than $1,000 was too much.


Still have that mental block, just not at $1,000


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I may have stopped buying anything on an active basis. I will wait and see. Three years on WUS plus all the salty people here have killed any joy on watch ownership.


who are these salty people?

since ***** said we should all be the light and salt of the world, i suppose this is good?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats. I have a mental block on the maximum I would spend on a watch. Not too long ago, anything more than $1,000 was too much.


there's a thread here in WUS re being desensitized. I think it's apt.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did someone say Omega????


Or is it O-mee-ga?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> here's to your speedy recovery, 59
> View attachment 15640716


I see what you did again. Like the Speedmaster Racing, lower left btw. ?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Should have kept it at home. No difference to it being stacked in the service centre.


Maybe, but I'd still have to send it in eventually. And this is probably one of the fastest ways to get it back.

I could have sent it to an independent with a parts account, but don't really know any locally. Archer might have been an option... I think he's in Toronto. Too late now.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Me too
> 
> I turn 40 next January and debating to get this or a new guitar for it
> 
> Brother of OoO


I'd get the guitar and save this old man's watch for your 50th.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's a very fine line to entering information about yourself in situations like this without hijacking the topic / issue at hand.
> 
> It's like you're trying to disclose a similar situation in order to convey empathy with the other party.
> 
> ...


I lost a family member many years ago and heard comments like, I remember how I felt when my dog died. Ugh, not appropriate. The best condolences in my opinion are short as there's basically nothing that someone else can say to mitigate the pain and loss of a loved one.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Took the Speedy into the AD this afternoon.... it stopped working shortly after New Years.... stopped dead, frozen in place.
> 
> The AD will send it in to Omega for service etc, but estimate 18 weeks or more before it'll return. Sounds like code for "no idea when it will return".
> 
> Apparently Toronto service center is locked down pretty tight... they're receiving watches for service but not sending any back. Sounds like they're on skeleton staff and letting the watches stack up.


Maybe consider picking up a Snoopy to hold you over. On a serious note, it'll come back looking and working fantastic after it's spa.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ryang13 said:


> Now is probably a pretty awful time to bring up the whole "went to the moon" thing then eh? Not sure if you guys knew that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's not open that can of moon worms again; we've already had the discussion of did we or did we not go to the moon 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I lost a family member many years ago and heard comments like, I remember how I felt when my dog died. Ugh, not appropriate. The best condolences in my opinion are short as there's basically nothing that someone else can say to mitigate the pain and loss of a loved one.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Agreed. Often times folks should speak less and listen more if they are attempting to console another (person).


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, that's a myth. The Rolex GMT Master went to the moon strapped on a astronauts wrist. The omega was one of the tools NASA provided to the astronauts to use. We know what the astronauts thought about Omega.


Someone once tweeted that the Moonwatch never left the moonlander and that it's a well established fact that a GMT was the first and only watch worn on the moon, or was that the Hollywood version of the landing  @sportura would know.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Someone once tweeted that the Moonwatch never left the moonlander and that it's a well established fact that a GMT was the first and only watch worn on the moon, or was that the Hollywood version of the landing  @sportura would know.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Isnt it documented that armstrong's speedmaster was left on the module and it was aldrin's speedmaster that went down with him? Who was wearing the GMT Master?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Still have that mental block, just not at $1,000


Yours at $100k?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> who are these salty people?
> 
> since ***** said we should all be the light and salt of the world, i suppose this is good?


Too much salt resulted in high blood pressure


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> there's a thread here in WUS re being desensitized. I think it's apt.


I hardly venture into the Public Forum. Sometimes I see a thread that I couldn't resist but most of the time I bite my tongue and move on. All the salty people live there.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Too much salt resulted in high blood pressure


Na


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Or is it O-mee-ga?


LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I hardly venture into the Public Forum. Sometimes I see a thread that I couldn't resist but most of the time I bite my tongue and move on. All the salty people live there.


Tasted any?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Maybe, but I'd still have to send it in eventually. And this is probably one of the fastest ways to get it back.
> 
> I could have sent it to an independent with a parts account, but don't really know any locally. Archer might have been an option... I think he's in Toronto. Too late now.


Archer would have done a better job, in my opinion. You know that you will get him and not someone who could not have cared less tech working on your watch. Just my 2c.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yours at $100k?


Correction: $100.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Correction: $100.


K


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Isnt it documented that armstrong's speedmaster was left on the module and it was aldrin's speedmaster that went down with him? Who was wearing the GMT Master?


Yeah, Armstrong's Speedy was left onboard. The comment about the GMT was fake news. Problem with fake news is that if it's tweeted enough it becomes fake fact 

But Rolex GMTs have been worn by many astronauts and I seem to recall Sporty saying that they were even worn during moon walks. Although I haven't seen Pepsi using this in their adverts against coke 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yeah, Armstrong's Speedy was left onboard. The comment about the GMT was fake news. Problem with fake news is that if it's tweeted enough it becomes fake fact
> 
> But Rolex GMTs have been worn by many astronauts and I seem to recall Sporty saying that they were even worn during moon walks. Although I haven't seen Pepsi using this in their adverts against coke
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


maybe Michael Jackson was wearing one while doing one of his moon walks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Correction: $100.


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yeah, Armstrong's Speedy was left onboard. The comment about the GMT was fake news. Problem with fake news is that if it's tweeted enough it becomes fake fact
> 
> But Rolex GMTs have been worn by many astronauts and I seem to recall Sporty saying that they were even worn during moon walks. Although I haven't seen Pepsi using this in their adverts against coke
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think Neil Armstrong did wear a Speedmaster in real life.

There were other astronauts who had the GMT Master as this article seems to suggest.









NASA Astronauts and their Rolex Watches


<p>The relationship between NASA and the Omega Speedmaster is well-known, with the Speedy being the NASA certified timepiece and the celebrated first watch on the moon. What many people don’t know is that NASA astronauts also frequently wore Rolex watches, some even accompanying them in space...




www.swisswatchexpo.com





There's also one from Hodinkee..









Found: (By A Reader) Footage Of An Astronaut Strapping On A Rolex GMT Master Reference 1675 On Apollo 14 Launch Day In 1971


Quite often we find great stuff from watchmaking history on our own, of course, but a lot of the time we get help from readers too and in this case, a reader shared something with us in the comments that was so good we just wanted to make sure no one missed it. Here it is: NASA archival footage...




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Took the Speedy into the AD this afternoon.... it stopped working shortly after New Years.... stopped dead, frozen in place.
> 
> The AD will send it in to Omega for service etc, but estimate 18 weeks or more before it'll return. Sounds like code for "no idea when it will return".
> 
> Apparently Toronto service center is locked down pretty tight... they're receiving watches for service but not sending any back. Sounds like they're on skeleton staff and letting the watches stack up.


Is it warranty work or out of your pocket? If the latter, I'd definitely shop around rather than let my watch get tossed into a black hole.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I remember the reinfection stories but haven't seen any of those lately.


I have my doubts. The early testing was pretty shaky in quality. Could have been a false positive (especially if the person was asymptomatic).

Given the MILLIONS of folks who have had covid at this point, if reinfection was a common thing we'd have thousands of examples, not just a few dozen at best.

I have a personal example of a niece who got covid early on and has since had multiple roommates get covid while she has been symptom free. So she seems to be immune now.

But the narrative is certainly that infection provides 3 months protection at best, so get your vaccine anyway.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> my favorite sub. Wish it had a no date version


Nothing a screwdriver strike to knock off the cyclops and a little epoxy fill in the date window can't fix


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@5959HH, Jenna would like to come by and see your new antibodies.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Nothing a *screwdriver strike* to knock off the cyclops and a little epoxy fill in the date window can't fix


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15641099


Don't worry, I'd never knock any bumps off the front of a batgirl, maybe add another one


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> I sold my BLRO because I found that I always favored my subs and Batman over it. Jubilee on a sports watch seemed odd. I knew that it would have been good to keep the Pepsi because the value would continue to outstrip the Batman, but since I wasn't wearing it, I felt the need to punt it.


I have a feeling that the BLRO is better in pictures than in the flesh. I've seen plenty at grey dealers and was shown one and it was a little underwhelming to be honest. The opposite is the Batman. Looks much better live.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Just in case you weren't aware: We never went to the moon. All shot in a studio.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think PF was adamant this was the case.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Is the moon flat like the earth?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Is it warranty work or out of your pocket? If the latter, I'd definitely shop around rather than let my watch get tossed into a black hole.


Got it in ~2013... so not warranty.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Archer would have done a better job, in my opinion. You know that you will get him and not someone who could not have cared less tech working on your watch. Just my 2c.


Archer is in Toronto? Didn't know that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Archer is in Toronto? Didn't know that.


He's a Canadian. Don't know if he's in Toronto or not.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ryang13 said:


> Copy that, proud owner of a couple of those (terrible?) things.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the 59'er


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats on the 59'er


Godfrey!

And I bookended the 48,000th post by being 47,999 and 48,001!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Let's not open that can of moon worms again; we've already had the discussion of did we or did we not go to the moon
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


As far as moon-denial discussions go, it was pretty civil as I recall. Perhaps the only civil discussion on that topic that has ever occurred on the Internet.

And yes, we did go to the moon.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @5959HH, Jenna would like to come by and see your new antibodies.
> 
> View attachment 15641096


Maybe he can inject her with some.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Personal challenge: Find the line between commiserating and turning a situation into something about myself.
> 
> Example: Sister posted about Alex Trebek's final Jeopardy! show being broadcast tonight. I told how I heard that although his producer told Alex, who was undergoing treatment in the hospital at the time, that it would be okay to not tape another week's worth of shows, Alex cheerfully said, "It's fine, I think I can do it, I was able to eat Jell-o today." Then my mom replied and told about how Grandma ate jello on her last day in hospice care.
> 
> ...





Sappie66 said:


> I have something to say about this. Just don't have time at the moment.





Gunnar_917 said:


> It's a very fine line to entering information about yourself in situations like this without hijacking the topic / issue at hand.
> 
> It's like you're trying to disclose a similar situation in order to convey empathy with the other party.
> 
> ...





BonyWrists said:


> Alex Trebek would forgive your mom for mentioning that. Probably you, too. A relevant story is OK in my book.





qa_ii said:


> Agreed. Often times folks should speak less and listen more if they are attempting to console another (person).


Partial Godfrey

Well, seems like I don't have to say much because it would be redundant (not that it would be unusual to be redundant).

I will say that my sister is the queen of making things about herself . When my uncle died, and we hadn't seen our cousins for a long time, my sister said something like, "oh I am so sorry that we hadn't seen each other in so long, I felt so bad, I felt so so bad". And my female cousin, in response, ended up consoling my sister in her sadness for not making contact with them.

I took a strip out of my sister shortly afterwards.

Oh, and I discovered quite a coincidence recently. My girlfriend used to work with my sister back in 1990 at a travel agency for a short time. Everyone at the place hated my sister. My sister was fired while my gf was there. My sister, just being a few years older than my gf, and in a slightly higher position, was brutally bossy to others and superficially and sickeningly sweet to the owner.

My gf, being the very nice person she is, felt bad about telling me this. In fact, she wasn't really going to tell me but I dragged the details out of her.

Though I wasn't surprised, I was disappointed to hear further examples of my sister's very weak and superficial character, and her narcissism.

Family eh?

And thanks for listening to my rant and sorry if it was not so nice to hear.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> here's to your speedy recovery, 59
> View attachment 15640716


I thought Speedies were only allowed out in the light on Tuesdays.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I lost a family member many years ago and heard comments like, I remember how I felt when my dog died. Ugh, not appropriate. The best condolences in my opinion are short as there's basically nothing that someone else can say to mitigate the pain and loss of a loved one.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Try not to remind me of the worst day of 2020 pls.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Is the moon flat like the earth?


Yes, but it's made of cheese.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Partial Godfrey
> 
> Well, seems like I don't have to say much because it would be redundant (not that it would be unusual to be redundant).
> 
> ...


Didn't know we were true brothers.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I have my doubts. The early testing was pretty shaky in quality. Could have been a false positive (especially if the person was asymptomatic).
> 
> Given the MILLIONS of folks who have had covid at this point, if reinfection was a common thing we'd have thousands of examples, not just a few dozen at best.
> 
> ...


Yeah my point was news goes for sensationalism so you kinda have to wait it out. Reporting of allergic reactions to vax falls into that category. Sure it happens but...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Fast becoming my daily


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Good brunch...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15641487
> Good brunch...


Looks really good... We had breakfast for lunch too just not that good


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah my point was news goes for sensationalism so you kinda have to wait it out. Reporting of allergic reactions to vax falls into that category. Sure it happens but...


Speaking of, my nurse sister in law just got her 2nd dose yesterday. She had a crappy 24 hours after the first, but was perfectly fine after that. After the 2nd she's even worse. Laid up in bed with a fever, chills, body aches, nausea, vomiting. She's still in the midst of it so I'll let you guys know how it goes.

Doesn't seem like an allergic reaction, more like the symptoms of the disease, hopefully for a shorter period of time.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Yes, but it's made of cheese.


You mean it's full of craters? No freaking way! If you must know I think Sailor moon lives up there...

And they are real!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Speaking of, my nurse sister in law just got her 2nd dose yesterday. She had a crappy 24 hours after the first, but was perfectly fine after that. After the 2nd she's even worse. Laid up in bed with a fever, chills, body aches, nausea, vomiting. She's still in the midst of it so I'll let you guys know how it goes.
> 
> Doesn't seem like an allergic reaction, more like the symptoms of the disease, hopefully for a shorter period of time.


Yeah, it's pretty established that the second dose has a much higher side effect rate. And, like the response to most vaccines, you shouldn't blunt it with anti-pyretics/anti-inflammatories since that response is what helps generate the protective antibody response. So just expect to have a rough couple of days after that second dose.

Most of my co-workers get that 2nd dose next week, should be fun at work! I'm curious if I will have a weaker or more severe reaction given my exposure, though by the time I get the vaccine I probably won't have many antibodies left, just memory B-cells waiting to pounce.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Partial Godfrey
> ...
> Family eh?
> 
> And thanks for listening to my rant and sorry if it was not so nice to hear.


Liked for recounting a relevant story.

When it comes to deaths in the family, I can't say that I know what it's like - but the days are getting closer (lost three of my parents' generation in the past six months) and I'm afraid of finding out for myself. I feel for any of us who have had to learn already.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Liked for recounting a relevant story.
> 
> When it comes to deaths in the family, I can't say that I know what it's like - but the days are getting closer (lost three of my parents' generation in the past six months) and I'm afraid of finding out for myself. I feel for any of us who have had to learn already.


Liked for you liking mine.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> Guitar.
> 
> DJ= 60+ watch


Yep turned 60 in November


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> As far as moon-denial discussions go, it was pretty civil as I recall. Perhaps the only civil discussion on that topic that has ever occurred on the Internet.
> 
> And yes, we did go to the moon.


No joke, my Brother-in-Law actually believed that we didn't go to the moon. He and I have had some robust discussion.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> No joke, my Brother-in-Law actually believed that we didn't go to the moon. He and I have had some robust discussion.


My cousin is the same. And it wasn't civil. I called him a moron and cancelled our annual golf day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I know a guy who doesn't believe in the moon-landing. Disagreed with him but kept casual about it.

I would, however, like to meet a flat-earther. I would be a bit more pointed with him/her/them/zhem.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> No joke, my Brother-in-Law actually believed that we didn't go to the moon. He and I have had some robust discussion.


I'm not convinced. I'll feel better when Elon lands a rocket on that sucker and we see things the astronauts "allegedly" left there. 

Honestly I went over a lot of information about the mission and maneuvers after I went thru the conspiracy rabbit hole and I have my doubts. (1969 technology) let's think about what we were really capable of at that time.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> My cousin is the same. And it wasn't civil. I called him a moron and cancelled our annual golf day.





Sappie66 said:


> I know a guy who doesn't believe in the moon-landing. Disagreed with him but kept casual about it.
> 
> I would, however, like to meet a flat-earther. I would be a bit more pointed with him/her/them/zhem.


What's more fun and exciting than a good conspiracy theory? Especially when we are enlightened to more and more twisted coverups throughout our history. Complete honesty and transparency would make a beautiful world but it's just not the case.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> No joke, my Brother-in-Law actually believed that we didn't go to the moon. He and I have had some robust discussion.


I watched it live on black and white TV so it had to be real right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm not convinced. I'll feel better when Elon lands a rocket on that sucker and we see things the astronauts "allegedly" left there.
> 
> Honestly I went over a lot of information about the mission and maneuvers after I went thru the conspiracy rabbit hole and I have my doubts. (1969 technology) let's think about what we were really capable of at that time.
> 
> ...


I will assure the computers were capable . Why back in that day we had real programmers not the wannabes of today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I know a guy who doesn't believe in the moon-landing. Disagreed with him but kept casual about it.
> 
> I would, however, like to meet a flat-earther. I would be a bit more pointed with him/her/them/zhem.


this is the guy you wanted to meet









'Mad' Mike Hughes dies after crash-landing homemade rocket


"Mad" Mike Hughes, 64, wanted to launch himself into space to prove that the Earth was flat.



www.bbc.com


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> this is the guy you wanted to meet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a legend. At least that guy put his money where his mouth is and was like "Don't believe it's flat? I'm gonna fly up there and prove it!" RIP king.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> No joke, my Brother-in-Law actually believed that we didn't go to the moon. He and I have had some robust discussion.


Did he also believe that the 5G technology is going to be used to turn him into a potato? And all that conspiracy theories surrounding 5G?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> My cousin is the same. And it wasn't civil. I called him a moron and cancelled our annual golf day.


Tsk, tsk, tsk. Call me, will play with you next time okay?

Oops! Border closures 

We still haven't met up!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did he also believe that the 5G technology is going to be used to turn him into a potato? And all that conspiracy theories surrounding 5G?


i like potatoes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm not convinced. I'll feel better when Elon lands a rocket on that sucker and we see things the astronauts "allegedly" left there.
> 
> Honestly I went over a lot of information about the mission and maneuvers after I went thru the conspiracy rabbit hole and I have my doubts. (1969 technology) let's think about what we were really capable of at that time.
> 
> ...


You don't believe that a bunch of real scientists and thousands of America's brightest minds (okay, some help from ex- Germans) couldn't design and build a rocket to send men into space and land on the moon? But you believe that Elon Musk can? Oh, brother....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I will assure the computers were capable . Why back in that day we had real programmers not the wannabes of today.


Well said.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> i like potatoes


So yummy


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did he also believe that the 5G technology is going to be used to turn him into a potato? And all that conspiracy theories surrounding 5G?


Funny, I don't think he owns a mobile at all?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So yummy


they are a miracle... read The Complete History of the Potato?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Funny, I don't think he owns a mobile at all?


he's still not safe


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You don't believe that a bunch of real scientists and thousands of America's brightest minds (okay, some help from ex- Germans) couldn't design and build a rocket to send men into space and land on the moon? But you believe that Elon Musk can? Oh, brother....


Exactly, why bother repatriating known ****s into the rocket program if they were not serious.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Exactly, why bother repatriating known ****s into the rocket program if they were not serious.


congrats on passing 4000... i love the concept of censoring words... forgetting not a good thing


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You don't believe that a bunch of real scientists and thousands of America's brightest minds (okay, some help from ex- Germans) couldn't design and build a rocket to send men into space and land on the moon? But you believe that Elon Musk can? Oh, brother....


Have you seen Teslas? Will make you over the moon


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My neurotic cousin also supported your outgoing president more than some confederate loving Yanks yet it made no difference to him here in Australia. 

I think he is losing it. I can’t cop stupid time wasters like him anymore and the older I get the less patience I have for them. And yes he believes in the 5G conspiracy crap and is a anti vaccination loon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> My neurotic cousin also supported your outgoing president more than some confederate loving Yanks yet it made no difference to him here in Australia.
> 
> I think he is losing it. I can't cop stupid time wasters like him anymore and the older I get the less patience I have for them. And yes he believes in the 5G conspiracy crap and is a anti vaccination loon.


How's vax distribution going down there?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Back to watches. I’m seriously considering losing some of the clutter and selling off some of my watches. I have way too many beaters and need to sell some Seikos. I literally don’t wear some of my more serious pieces because of them. I get like this every so often.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> How's vax distribution going down there?


Starts in March. My industry will be one of the first to get it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Back to watches. I'm seriously considering losing some of the clutter and selling off some of my watches. I have way too many beaters and need to sell some Seikos. I literally don't wear some of my more serious pieces because of them. I get like this every so often.


I do it from time to time. Can be liberating.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Funny, I don't think he owns a mobile at all?


Umm... 100% conspiracy theorist.

I guess he still uses pigeons and human couriers to send messages.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Starts in March. My industry will be one of the first to get it.


Thx..I had noticed AUS was not on the website I was using that probably explains it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ryang13 said:


> What a legend. At least that guy put his money where his mouth is and was like "Don't believe it's flat? I'm gonna fly up there and prove it!" RIP king.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find it hard to determine wether him or the Grizzly Man was the bigger dumbass. I'm guessing grizzly man just because his girlfriend got eaten too but the margin is close. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> he's still not safe


Nobody is safe if people are worried about what tech can be used to track people. I know that as long as I am not subversive or a criminal, there is nothing to fear. So what if the government can see what I am doing? It's probably too boring for them anyway. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Exactly, why bother repatriating known ****s into the rocket program if they were not serious.


Hahahaha. Bet you didn't realise that WUS censors that word. LOL.

Congratulations on attaining a posting milestone.


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> I find it hard to determine wether him or the Grizzly Man was the bigger dumbass. I'm guessing grizzly man just because his girlfriend got eaten too but the margin is close. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Grizzly man is wild too. You seen the video where the director of that doc got shot while giving an interview and he just shrugs it off and goes like "ehh it's not a significant bullet"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Have you seen Teslas? Will make you over the moon











Oh brother....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats on the 59'er


didn't even realize that. But thanks.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> And I bookended the 48,000th post by being 47,999 and 48,001!!!!


ive been dogged.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> i like potatoes


Especially after they've been exposed to microwaves.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Back to watches. I'm seriously considering losing some of the clutter and selling off some of my watches. I have way too many beaters and need to sell some Seikos. I literally don't wear some of my more serious pieces because of them. I get like this every so often.


You selling the GMT Master II as well? It's such a wanker watch right?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You selling the GMT Master II as well? It's such a wanker watch right?


I wear it more than anything else these days. And funny enough the Tudor comes a close second and the new blue Willard third.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Yes, but it's made of cheese.


coincidentally, my son just asked me last night why some people say the moon is made of cheese.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I do it from time to time. Can be liberating.


Going to the nudist beach and walking around naked is liberating. It's just like how man was created.

.... until you see a beautiful woman.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> ive been dogged.


I found a nice gif but I will probably get an infraction so I thought I better not


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I wear it more than anything else these days. And funny enough the Tudor comes a close second and the new blue Willard third.


That's almost your awesome threesome there. I guess the rest can go on the chopping board.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Going to the nudist beach and walking around naked is liberating. It's just like how man was created.
> 
> .... until you see a beautiful woman.


i've been nude on a beach but i've never been to a nudist beach


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did he also believe that the 5G technology is going to be used to turn him into a potato? And all that conspiracy theories surrounding 5G?


Verizon for a short time was showing us how 5G would let firefighters see thru heat and smoke. Then they crawfished and called it augmented reality and the 5G was only for communications. Dunno about that.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You don't believe that a bunch of real scientists and thousands of America's brightest minds (okay, some help from ex- Germans) couldn't design and build a rocket to send men into space and land on the moon? But you believe that Elon Musk can? Oh, brother....


musk is now the richest man on earth (including all satellites). Dislodging bezos.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> i've been nude on a beach but i've never been to a nudist beach


tried sex on the beach? The scent of peach, orange and cranberry. Hmmmm.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did he also believe that the 5G technology is going to be used to turn him into a potato? And all that conspiracy theories surrounding 5G?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> musk is now the richest man on earth (including all satellites). Dislodging bezos.


well in fairness to jeff... didn't he go thru a divorce?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> well in fairness to jeff... didn't he go thru a divorce?


yup. And despite the divorce he remained number 1. I think musk's recent ascension may be attributable to the recent spike of his Tesla stock's price. If am not mistaken, the market cap of Tesla is bigger than the big three automakers combined.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You don't believe that a bunch of real scientists and thousands of America's brightest minds (okay, some help from ex- Germans) couldn't design and build a rocket to send men into space and land on the moon? But you believe that Elon Musk can? Oh, brother....


I believe Elon musk is bringing our astronauts to the space station instead of nasa doing it themselves. So yeah kinda. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> My neurotic cousin also supported your outgoing president more than some confederate loving Yanks yet it made no difference to him here in Australia.
> 
> I think he is losing it. I can't cop stupid time wasters like him anymore and the older I get the less patience I have for them. And yes he believes in the 5G conspiracy crap and is a anti vaccination loon.


Flat earther too?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I will assure the computers were capable . Why back in that day we had real programmers not the wannabes of today.


1202 error...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> i like potatoes


Best roasted in a traditional oven rather than microwaves.
Crispy outside, soft and fluffy within. Yum...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> yup. And despite the divorce he remained number 1. I think musk's recent ascension may be attributable to the recent spike of his Tesla stock's price. If am not mistaken, the market cap of Tesla is bigger than the big three automakers combined.


I think then we should just shut down the three? agree?
Commonwealth of Mass just edicted only electric car sales allowed by 2035.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I think then we should just shut down the three? agree?
> Commonwealth of Mass just edicted only electric car sales allowed by 2035.


am conflicted. My wife sells cars. Though they dropped their ford and chrysler dealerships years ago (and was never a GM dealer) as well as their european brands to focus on japanese, korean and chinese brands.

dont the big three make electric cars as well? Maybe not as well as tesla.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So yummy


#neverreadahead 
That's what I'm talking about...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> My neurotic cousin also supported your outgoing president more than some confederate loving Yanks yet it made no difference to him here in Australia.
> 
> I think he is losing it. I can't cop stupid time wasters like him anymore and the older I get the less patience I have for them. And yes he believes in the 5G conspiracy crap and is a anti vaccination loon.


Not getting too far into any subject in particular; we in the US that are really watching things unfold can see how information manipulation can completely alter societies. Some malicious some just naturally due to programmed efficiency.

My point being is searching the web for the answers you agree with will become the only information presented to you. Couple quotes and reposts make it common knowledge. When authoritative figures learn that they can further manipulate this information, they can rewrite reality.

Believe nothing. Believe everything. How do we decipher information nowadays? A majority of people will take someone else's word for it.

I was watching one of the discovery type channels the other day and the wife learned about the tic tac craft Nimitz encounter stuff and the pentagon confirmation. "Not of this planet". Blew her mind just finding out ufo's are real. Can't unsee that now and gotta take the pentagons word for it. Are same people telling us this is a real ufo but the Roswell crash was a balloon? I for one don't have any of the answers but have a whole lot of questions.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> am conflicted. My wife sells cars. Though they dropped their ford and chrysler dealerships years ago (and was never a GM dealer) as well as their european brands to focus on japanese, korean and chinese brands.
> 
> dont the big three make electric cars as well? Maybe not as well as tesla.


Honestly don't keep up... electric golf cart ended my urge... chrysler belongs to fiat anyway .. ford does I think
GM well it's GM
Course Tesla did come out with that cheap one ($37k) which might make a difference


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> i've been nude on a beach but i've never been to a nudist beach


I did a nude beach once. Alas, it was all 50 to 70 year olds, the only sub 40 was my wife. Its also SUPER awkward to meet new folks when nude....

The family resort next door with little kids just feet away on the beach added to the guilt..."Daddy, why does that guy have three legs?"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nobody is safe if people are worried about what tech can be used to track people. I know that as long as I am not subversive or a criminal, there is nothing to fear. So what if the government can see what I am doing? It's probably too boring for them anyway. LOL.


Oh, they can see.
They just aren't interested in most people, most if the time.
There has to be a reason for you to be on their radar in the first place. 
AI is improving the analysis of real time data all the time and getting better at identifying people that need to be monitored...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Not getting too far into any subject in particular; we in the US that are really watching things unfold can see how information manipulation can completely alter societies. Some malicious some just naturally due to programmed efficiency.
> 
> My point being is searching the web for the answers you agree with will become the only information presented to you. Couple quotes and reposts make it common knowledge. When authoritative figures learn that they can further manipulate this information, they can rewrite reality.
> 
> ...


Anytime someone says I researched it on the web, I immediately know they don't know what they are talking about. Put them on ignore lol. course OTH I'm still here on OoO aren't I?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Damn, this is an awesome comparison.










I think I'm still team 36mm.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Back to watches. I'm seriously considering losing some of the clutter and selling off some of my watches. I have way too many beaters and need to sell some Seikos. I literally don't wear some of my more serious pieces because of them. I get like this every so often.


I'm seriously thinking 3 good watches is all a non-collector needs. You can still be an enthusiast without a compulsive collection. 3 watches that you absolutely love seems like a good number. Unless you're a collector which I can respect the hell out of also. Just a different type of enthusiast.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Flat earther too?


Flat earth! Ever looked up hollow earth theories? Tonight's conversation is so fun. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Verizon for a short time was showing us how 5G would let firefighters see thru heat and smoke. Then they crawfished and called it augmented reality and the 5G was only for communications. Dunno about that.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


FFS.

5g is basically the same stuff as 4g, and 3g and 2g before it, just operates on a different frequency is all.

Just like all the others, unless in really concentrated amounts and targeted, it's not even warming up potatoes, let alone creating them.

(G = generation by the way, so nothing technically complicated going on here)...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> tried sex on the beach? The scent of peach, orange and cranberry. Hmmmm.


Yes.

Sand.

Ouch...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sand.
> 
> ...


crabs were my problem... little buggers


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm seriously thinking 3 good watches is all a non-collector needs. You can still be an enthusiast without a compulsive collection. 3 watches that you absolutely love seems like a good number. Unless you're a collector which I can respect the hell out of also. Just a different type of enthusiast.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


i agree. An everyday watch. A watch for formal/special occasions. And if youre everyday watch isnt a diver, then something you can take swimming.

another route i was told was that of being a perpetual upgrader. So just one watch at a time. But keep on upgrading when you see something better.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sand.
> 
> ...


why put sand on your drink?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> FFS.
> 
> 5g is basically the same stuff as 4g, and 3g and 2g before it, just operates on a different frequency is all.
> 
> ...


i remember high school algebra. 3g + 2g = 5g


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> crabs were my problem... little buggers


try a lice-killing lotion containing 1% permethrin or a mousse containing pyrethrins and piperonyl butoxide


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Flat earther too?


No but he believes in alternative endings of notorious WW2 leaders.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> I did a nude beach once. Alas, it was all 50 to 70 year olds, the only sub 40 was my wife. Its also SUPER awkward to meet new folks when nude....
> 
> The family resort next door with little kids just feet away on the beach added to the guilt..."Daddy, why does that guy have three legs?"


I guess one doesn't initiate a conversation by saying, "What's up?"🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i agree. An everyday watch. A watch for formal/special occasions. And if youre everyday watch isnt a diver, then something you can take swimming.
> 
> another route i was told was that of being a perpetual upgrader. So just one watch at a time. But keep on upgrading when you see something better.


I've always been one to want and own something then get bored with it after a while. On to the next. Looking back I kinda wish I would have held onto a couple things I've let go but that's just purely sentimental. Now I purposely procrastinate making sure It's not just an impulse.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I guess you don't initiate a conversation by saying, "What's up?"


Not them boobies! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Baby girl: Daddy I kissed Marvin (the cat) on the lips. 
Me: Baby girl please don't kiss Marvin on the lips. 
B: Why I can't kiss him on the lips? 
M: Baby, Marvin drinks toilet water. 
B: Oh 
Spit spit wiping lips. 

Never a dull moment.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> tried sex on the beach? The scent of peach, orange and cranberry. Hmmmm.


Not going there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yup. And despite the divorce he remained number 1. I think musk's recent ascension may be attributable to the recent spike of his Tesla stock's price. If am not mistaken, the market cap of Tesla is bigger than the big three automakers combined.


Zeros on a piece of paper. Not real money.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> am conflicted. My wife sells cars. Though they dropped their ford and chrysler dealerships years ago (and was never a GM dealer) as well as their european brands to focus on japanese, korean and chinese brands.
> 
> dont the big three make electric cars as well? Maybe not as well as tesla.


Heard of the Nissan Leaf and Hyundai iONiQ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Oh, they can see.
> They just aren't interested in most people, most if the time.
> There has to be a reason for you to be on their radar in the first place.
> AI is improving the analysis of real time data all the time and getting better at identifying people that need to be monitored...
> ...


Sshh.. 

We don't want to reveal too much


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> try a lice-killing lotion containing 1% permethrin or a mousse containing pyrethrins and piperonyl butoxide


Deeeeeeep cut american film dealing with lice
Anyone get the reference?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Heard of the Nissan Leaf and Hyundai iONiQ?


lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Deeeeeeep cut american film dealing with lice
> Anyone get the reference?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Tudor BS alarm: "... the movement is vastly superior to the Rolex 3135 ..."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> ive been dogged.


That means something else, Pong! And you don't want it to happen!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I found a nice gif but I will probably get an infraction so I thought I better not


NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's almost your awesome threesome there. I guess the rest can go on the chopping board.


The PO too?!? Surely not!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> i've been nude on a beach but i've never been to a nudist beach


Did they give you something to cover up with when they took you to jail?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> tried sex on the beach? The scent of peach, orange and cranberry. Hmmmm.


I thought it would be the scent of brine, sunscreen and ###.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

^ wut?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahahaha. Bet you didn't realise that WUS censors that word. LOL.
> 
> Congratulations on attaining a posting milestone.


no I didn't LOL, I hope everyone knows what I mean. Operation Paperclip


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Have we been hacked?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Have we been hacked?


Looks like it ... I'm sure a mod will be in soon to delete the posts and ban the spammer


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Flat earth! Ever looked up hollow earth theories? Tonight's conversation is so fun. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nope. I might later if I have nothing better to do!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> crabs were my problem... little buggers


In what sense do you use the word "crabs"?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> try a lice-killing lotion containing 1% permethrin or a mousse containing pyrethrins and piperonyl butoxide


Nra.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> I guess one doesn't initiate a conversation by saying, "What's up?"


Or "How's it hanging?"


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> ^ wut?


Spam


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Spam


Geez


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Geez


report it fastest way to fix


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I reported haha


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> report it fastest way to fix


The guy is "following" me now. Is he following anyone else?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I reported haha


Me too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> The guy is "following" me now. Is he following anyone else?


how do you know


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> The guy is "following" me now. Is he following anyone else?


No, not me


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> i've been nude on a beach but i've never been to a nudist beach


TMI....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Best roasted in a traditional oven rather than microwaves.
> Crispy outside, soft and fluffy within. Yum...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Truth right here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Zeros on a piece of paper. Not real money.


yup. If musk, bezos and gates sell their stock, they wont get current market price.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Heard of the Nissan Leaf and Hyundai iONiQ?


yup. My wife sells those.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That means something else, Pong! And you don't want it to happen!


yup. As well as being rear ended.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Spam


missed it. What kind? Less sodium? Turkey?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> yup. If musk, bezos and gates sell their stock, they wont get current market price.


i did ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Or "How's it hanging?"


Pretty normal opener for Australia...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i agree. An everyday watch. A watch for formal/special occasions. And if youre everyday watch isnt a diver, then something you can take swimming.
> 
> *another route i was told was that of being a perpetual upgrader. So just one watch at a time. But keep on upgrading when you see something better.*


This makes the most sense, and I think it keeps a collector from becoming a hoarder. Because eventually, you'll end up with a watch (or two or three) that you just can't justify upgrading beyond, even regardless of price.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Pretty normal opener for Australia...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


where did "hang ten" originate? And what did it mean?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> where did "hang ten" originate? And what did it mean?


I defer to a surfer here


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> where did "hang ten" originate? And what did it mean?


Heh heh heh!

Well, see, in surfer lingo...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> missed it. What kind? Less sodium? Turkey?












Classic Spam

Spammer was promoting a product or website


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Classic Spam
> 
> Spammer was promoting a product or website


hey didn't jorgenl post that earlier?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> hey didn't jorgenl post that earlier?


No. His was Eggs Benedict I think.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> No. His was Eggs Benedict I think.


lmao you know I was kidding right?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> lmao you know I was kidding right?


50/50


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> No. His was Eggs Benedict I think.


reminds me of this:

girl: howd you like your eggs, sir?

boy: rubbed


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> where did "hang ten" originate? And what did it mean?


Surfing terminology.

It means hanging ten toes off the edge of the board.
Very hard to do as off centre and causes a significant shift in the balance and angle of attack of the board...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I defer to a surfer here


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Heh heh heh!
> 
> Well, see, in surfer lingo...


#neverneverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> No. His was Eggs Benedict I think.


And his actually looked tasty...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Surfing terminology.
> 
> It means hanging ten toes off the edge of the board.
> Very hard to do as off centre and causes a significant shift in the balance and angle of attack of the board...
> ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> And his actually looked tasty...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


but honestly is anything worse than canadian bacon?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> And his actually looked tasty...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hawaiian style breakfast where Spam is a favorite.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> but honestly is anything worse than canadian bacon?


I like Canadian bacon as a pizza topping, but not otherwise.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> but honestly is anything worse than canadian bacon?


Souse maybe?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Souse maybe?


souse is great also liver pudding .... ever heard of Neese?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


>


That's it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> souse is great also liver pudding .... ever heard of Neese?


Looked up Neese -- Is it a brand I should try when I get the opportunity?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> souse is great also liver pudding .... ever heard of Neese?


I'd try liver pudding. Is it from calf's liver?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Surfing terminology.
> 
> It means hanging ten toes off the edge of the board.
> Very hard to do as off centre and causes a significant shift in the balance and angle of attack of the board...
> ...


i thought hanging 10 inches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Looked up Neese -- Is it a brand I should try when I get the opportunity?


yes if you like such tastings... it's not too far from here.. not this past year of course but free samples of both at NC state Fair. great on a cracker.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


>


Could swear that there was more noseriding in the best surf movie of all time, but I can't find the moment I'm thinking of. Found Lance Carlson in Malibu hanging ten for a bit at 8:30. Way before fish boards and aerials.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> how do you know


Tapatalk notifies you if someone follows you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Surfing terminology.
> 
> It means hanging ten toes off the edge of the board.
> Very hard to do as off centre and causes a significant shift in the balance and angle of attack of the board...
> ...


So what's the benefit of hanging ten?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Hawaiian style breakfast where Spam is a favorite.


They have spam sushi in Hawaii too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i thought hanging 10 inches.


Oh, let me guess, you do that regularly?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> They have spam sushi in Hawaii too.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i thought hanging 10 inches.


Nope.
I was always taught toes by the Torquay crowd.
Support the back of the board by the wave and walk to the front and dangle.
If you are Bigfoot maybe hanging 10 inches is possible...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> So what's the benefit of hanging ten?


No benefit.
Neat trick though.
Takes a lot of skill and a decent sized wave...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Interesting that the Omega hippocampus (seahorse) is on a *Speed*master, and the Racing model, for that...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sunday Morning Showdown: Rolex Explorer 214270 Vs. Grand Seiko SBGH279


Today's showdown is all about the practical wristwatches for the every-day-adventurer — the Rolex Explorer 214270 vs. the Grand Seiko SBGH279.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Why is the new moon watch so expensive?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

dan360 said:


> Why is the new moon watch so expensive?


Cost of production for fake moon landings has gone up significantly since the 60's.

It was easy to fool people watching on low quality B&W tv's using models and a good size soundstage, but quality CGI these days is bloody expensive to do well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

dan360 said:


> Why is the new moon watch so expensive?


You can still get a 20% discount if you are patient. I absolutely love what they've done but they erred for not making the water resistance 100m.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Galaga said:


> You can still get a 20% discount if you are patient. I absolutely love what they've done but they erred for not making the water resistance 100m.


For sure. I mean, the first astronaut to find water and ruin his/her/its/their watch will not be a happy camper.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> but honestly is anything worse than canadian bacon?


I used smoked salmon.... ;-)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday and the Cowboys are watching from their couches.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@5959HH, Rachel is very excited about your new antibodies and would like an update if you have the time.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> My cousin is the same. And it wasn't civil. I called him a moron and cancelled our annual golf day.


You should have just beat his ass and then mooned him on 18th hole 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I watched it live on black and white TV so it had to be real right?


That's odd, I recall watching the Wizard of Oz in colour. Now you've got me wondering 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> You can still get a 20% discount if you are patient. I absolutely love what they've done but they erred for not making the water resistance 100m.


no water on the moon. Fake or otherwise.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

dan360 said:


> For sure. I mean, the first astronaut to find water and ruin his/her/its/their watch will not be a happy camper.


nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday and the Cowboys are watching from their couches.
> 
> View attachment 15642725


cowboys will not lose this weekend

great first three playoff games. All were still competitive in the 4th quarter.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure if this story has gone beyond the US but there was a woman in a NYC hotel (caught on video) falsely accusing a kid of stealing her phone. Went viral here...

It seems like she has anger issues...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> cowboys will not lose this weekend
> 
> great first three playoff games. All were still competitive in the 4th quarter.


And three more today! 

This ought to tide me over until tomorrow...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> no water on the moon. Fake or otherwise.





Pongster said:


> no water on the moon. Fake or otherwise.


Fake news! Apollo 11 landed by the Sea of Tranquility. Rumours were that what looked like an antenna was really Buzz's fly rod.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Fake news! Apollo 11 landed by the Sea of Tranquility. Rumours were that what looked like an antenna was really Buzz's fly rod.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Sea without water. If i remember correctly, the early astronomers (who were merely observing from earth) thought they were seas and named them as such.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's odd, I recall watching the Wizard of Oz in colour. Now you've got me wondering
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


About what? We just didn't have anything but B&W TV.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> About what? We just didn't have anything but B&W TV.


Yeah, I remembered being mildly confused when I saw the pictures the astronauts took on the moon; they were so sharp and in color! Wtf?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, still got lots of time before kickoff...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, still got lots of time before kickoff...
> 
> View attachment 15642834


Love is a beautiful thing.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Love is a beautiful thing.


I wonder how many restraining orders Jenna has in place.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I wonder how many restraining orders Jenna has in place.


Stalking is not a beautiful thing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Love is a beautiful thing.


Very diplomatic, BT.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

OK here’s my obligatory post for the day. I’m still not up to par as yet.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I wonder how many restraining orders Jenna has in place.


It's the "Full Employment Act" for lawyers...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Stalking is not a beautiful thing.


Potato, potahto...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Dude, how is this _at all_ related to Jenna?? Let's get with the program....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Does it have indigo?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, how is this _at all_ related to Jenna?? Let's get with the program....


I think he's saying she's a ten, nine minimum, his heart is on fire for her, when he thinks of her it's like the sun is always shining, and he enjoys getting his steps in following her around town. I mean it's all right there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I think he's saying she's a ten, nine minimum, his heart is on fire for her, when he thinks of her it's like the sun is always shining, and he enjoys getting his steps in following her around town. I mean it's all right there.


Well, all right then.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> I think he's saying she's a ten, nine minimum, his heart is on fire for her, when he thinks of her it's like the sun is always shining, and he enjoys getting his steps in following her around town. I mean it's all right there.





Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15643033


I'm pretty sure BT's not saying she's an 11...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm pretty sure BT's not saying she's an 11...


He's saying he wants to change the subject


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i thought hanging 10 inches.


But down under they use metric, so "hang 10" would be centimeters? Not so impressive


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

dan360 said:


> Why is the new moon watch so expensive?


I hear they are sending each one up in a SpaceX rocket before release


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

dan360 said:


> For sure. I mean, the first astronaut to find water and ruin his/her/its/their watch will not be a happy camper.


Now I really want someone on the ISS to suspend their moonwatch in a big bubble of water just to troll the haters!

Guess they get issued the X33 now though, right?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Now I really want someone on the ISS to suspend their moonwatch in a big bubble of water just to troll the haters!
> 
> Guess they get issued the X33 now though, right?


But with a lack of atmosphere can the water even get in?

physics omg that was deep for me on a Sunday


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

dan360 said:


> But with a lack of atmosphere can the water even get in?
> 
> physics omg that was deep for me on a Sunday


Does that mean that travelers to Mars won't be be allowed to take a goldfish. Count me out!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does that mean that travelers to Mars won't be be allowed to take a goldfish. Count me out!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No worries..


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sarada Seiko Sunday (and pups)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I think I’m caught up on all my straps I have to make. Mailing them all off tomorrow. Gotta figure out what’s next. Probably more beaver. Lol. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I think he's saying she's a ten, nine minimum, his heart is on fire for her, when he thinks of her it's like the sun is always shining, and he enjoys getting his steps in following her around town. I mean it's all right there.


and wed is hump day


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I think I'm caught up on all my straps I have to make. Mailing them all off tomorrow. Gotta figure out what's next. Probably more beaver. Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Can never have enough beaver!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The trolls are busy out in the forum. I'm tuning out until it's less of a cesspool.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> The trolls are busy out in the forum. I'm tuning out until it's less of a cesspool.


we had 1... anything in particular?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> we had 1... anything in particular?


Hand in Pocket Shot, BB timekeeping, etc.

Some of the usual suspects, but also just the periodic influx of feces flingers.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Hand in Pocket Shot, BB timekeeping, etc.
> 
> Some of the usual suspects, but also just the periodic influx of feces flingers.


Hand in pocket, bead bracelets on the wrist with the watch. Oh the horror!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Great opening minutes for the Browns. Seems the football gods are smiling at them.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Great opening minutes for the Browns. Seems the football gods are smiling at them.


Good news for my boss. He's an Ohio native and a diehard Browns fan. I guess any Browns fan that's still alive qualifies for that designation.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Hand in Pocket Shot, BB timekeeping, etc.
> 
> Some of the usual suspects, but also just the periodic influx of feces flingers.


i see mickey in there


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Great opening minutes for the Browns. Seems the football gods are smiling at them.


Smiling? They're downright grinning!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Smiling? They're downright grinning!


Gf.

But if you insist on smiling...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> i see mickey in there


Stirring the pot a bit. I hope it doesn't attract more trolls. I had to get in one dig, but that's my last.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Smiling? They're downright grinning!


might evolve into full blown laughter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Good news for my boss. He's an Ohio native and a diehard Browns fan. I guess any Browns fan that's still alive qualifies for that designation.


my dad's brother lives in Piqua (OH). Not sure though if he's a Browns fan since he's nearer to Cincinnati. That said, am quite sure for which team he will be cheering for tomorrow.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> my dad's brother lives in Piqua (OH). Not sure though if he's a Browns fan since he's nearer to Cincinnati. That said, am quite sure for which team he will be cheering for tomorrow.


As an ND alum and fan, while I dislike both teams, gotta say I'd like to see the tide roll tomorrow...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Great opening minutes for the Browns. Seems the football gods are smiling at them.





BonyWrists said:


> Good news for my boss. He's an Ohio native and a diehard Browns fan. I guess any Browns fan that's still alive qualifies for that designation.


Although I love Big Ben, Jarvis grew up in our town and would love to see him and the browns go to the super bowl.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I had a great football night. Saints and browns both won. Enjoyed the hell out of these two games. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I had a great football night. Saints and browns both won. Enjoyed the hell out of these two games.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ravens too! 

I picked all 6 games correctly this week!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ravens too!
> 
> I picked all 6 games correctly this week!


🎰💰 Well done!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Well done!


$10 Amazon gift card coming my way from our firm's weekly pick 'em hahaha


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> i see mickey in there


Excuse me? What'd I do wrong?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone heard from @Merv lately? I hope all is well for him.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Excuse me? What'd I do wrong?


Feeding the trolls.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ravens too!
> 
> I picked all 6 games correctly this week!


how much did you make? What a parlay!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> $10 Amazon gift card coming my way from our firm's weekly pick 'em hahaha


nra


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Anyone heard from @Merv lately? I hope all is well for him.


All good at my end thanks. Having a little holiday fun with the family.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> nra


Sadly I didn't enter any legit pickem pools! Just our weekly office one

First time I've actually picked all games correctly, although I have won a couple of times this year


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Feeding the trolls.


heard somewhere that trolls are paid by the reaction their messages generate. So they fail if there is no reaction.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Feeding the trolls.


oic. Sometimes they seem like genuinely dumb people bitter people and not Trolls.

I've been wrong before.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Classes starting up again this week, so study will start to impinge on my spare time again soon.

It's been nice to catch up, and I'll drop in from time to time to check up on you all, or just lurk occasionally.

Best wishes to you all for 2021, hope you all stay safe and have every success with plenty of incoming.

Get well soon @5959HH, I'll be checking for your daily post.

By the time I get back, I expect OoO 3.0 to be in full swing.

Rather than just the back of me, i thought I might leave you all with a more interesting back.

Sweet dreams gentlemen...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> oic. Sometimes they seem like genuinely dumb people bitter people and not Trolls.
> 
> I've been wrong before.


New PAM? Have you received it yet?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> New PAM? Have you received it yet?


Watching it sit at a local hub...says tomorrow but I don't know why they wouldn't kick it out today since its been sitting there since early morning late night....
Short answer today or tomorrow.

Until then I'll watch this. LOL 
pv0008_pam00574.mp4


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Watching it sit at a local hub...says tomorrow but I don't know why they wouldn't kick it out today since its been sitting there since early morning late night....
> Short answer today or tomorrow.


Unfortunately, the delivery companies rarely give a shipper more than they pay for. Good luck!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

B5, have a great semester! In the meantime...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Did someone say "back?"


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> oic. Sometimes they seem like genuinely dumb people bitter people and not Trolls.
> 
> I've been wrong before.


Certainly can't rule out dumb and bitter, although I used to think there was a limit to how dumb people could be.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster, you were right! The Cowboys didn't lose yesterday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Acting at its finest...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Classes starting up again this week, so study will start to impinge on my spare time again soon.
> 
> It's been nice to catch up, and I'll drop in from time to time to check up on you all, or just lurk occasionally.
> 
> ...


Have a blast!

Of a new semester I mean.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Have a blast!
> 
> Of a new semester I mean.


Oops, wrong side!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Classes starting up again this week, so study will start to impinge on my spare time again soon.
> 
> It's been nice to catch up, and I'll drop in from time to time to check up on you all, or just lurk occasionally.
> 
> ...


Good luck bro and that's a nice back. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For you fans of _Jeopardy!_ and Alex Trebek.
> 
> The Hidden Depths of Alex Trebek's Banter with "Jeopardy!" Contestants


Pretty well describes OoO.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I know some of ya'll love her. The things I do for you guys...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> I know some of ya'll love her. The things I do for you guys...


She's been more graceful.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> She's been more graceful.


I actually like this version of Gal. I think I'm going to date her just to P off you guys. Wish me luck...with my wife.  ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> I actually like this version of Gal. I think I'm going to date her just to P off you guys. Wish me luck...with my wife.  😂


You need to get a deal with Mrs. Mickey like the one I got: If I ever got a chance for a date with either Taylor Swift or Gal, Mrs. BSF said, "Go for it and have a good time!"

She hasn't heard about Jenna yet...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

In honor of yesterday's football games and in remembrance of Alex Trebek, there's this classic clip.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In honor of yesterday's football games and in remembrance of Alex Trebek, there's this classic clip.


LOL at Football being the only topic that nobody took


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Watching it sit at a local hub...says tomorrow but I don't know why they wouldn't kick it out today since its been sitting there since early morning late night....
> Short answer today or tomorrow.
> 
> Until then I'll watch this. LOL
> pv0008_pam00574.mp4


You're gonna like it. (one of us, one of us)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Excuse me? What'd I do wrong?


Nothing just acknowledging where you were.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Excuse me? What'd I do wrong?


twss


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@bsf think he's asking you








First Time Watch Buyer in Manhattan


Hello, I'm located in Manhattan and looking to buy a new Milgauss (box, papers, warranty card, etc.) in the city and establish a relationship with a dealer that will eventually position me to buy an AP in the next ~2-3 years at a good price. Any tips on the best place in NYC for this would be...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> twss


She did the wrong guy?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> @bsf think he's asking you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rolex + AP = Wempe (or maybe not, I already forgot some of their brands).


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> LOL at Football being the only topic that nobody took


Not a fan of the NFL but even I knew all of those answers. You'd have to not have an American childhood to miss all of them! 
FYI...I'm one of those "baseball is the greatest sport known to man" guys....⚾


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> You're gonna like it. (one of us, one of us)


Damn. 
Perfection on your wrist. What size wrist?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Damn.
> Perfection on your wrist. What size wrist?


6.5"


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Damn.
> Perfection on your wrist. What size wrist?


P.S. I had written off Panerai for a long time due to my wrist size, even though I've always loved their unique style. I'm glad I finally took the time to try on the 42mm Radiomirs. The case is so much thinner than I'd imagined and with relatively short lug to lug, it just sits so nicely on my wrist.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> P.S. I had written off Panerai for a long time due to my wrist size, even though I've always loved their unique style. I'm glad I finally took the time to try on the 42mm Radiomirs. The case is so much thinner than I'd imagined and with relatively short lug to lug, it just sits so nicely on my wrist.


Yeah I think the 574 lug to lug is like 49mm or so which is basically the same as the Rolex Milgauss


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> You're gonna like it. (one of us, one of us)


Gorgeous. I gotta try on a Rad one of these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I actually like this version of Gal. I think I'm going to date her just to P off you guys. Wish me luck...with my wife.


I reckon I can get a Gal Godot hall pass from the wife. She really digs the guy that plays superman and I'll give her the pass in return.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yeah I think the 574 lug to lug is like 49mm or so which is basically the same as the Rolex Milgauss


Kiwi and 59 both have 574s I believe and they are both awesome on thinner wrists. I opted for the 572 but I got gorilla wrists. I could have went with the 47mm but the 45 is just right.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Classes starting up again this week, so study will start to impinge on my spare time again soon.
> 
> It's been nice to catch up, and I'll drop in from time to time to check up on you all, or just lurk occasionally.
> 
> ...


All the very best mate.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> You're gonna like it. (one of us, one of us)


Great fit and nice strap mate.  
Where did you got the new strap? looking a new one for my 620.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Great opening minutes for the Browns. Seems the football gods are smiling at them.


I stayed off OoO until I had a chance to watch the game. First quarter was a total disaster. Bye bye Steelers, until next year. Sort of glad that I won't be in Florida this year watching the playoffs.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I reckon I can get a Gal Godot hall pass from the wife. She really digs the guy that plays superman and I'll give her the pass in return.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


My hall pass was Salma Hayek, after I told my wife about the very clear, cohesive, vivid, lucid dream I had about her.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Great fit and nice strap mate.
> Where did you got the new strap? looking a new one for my 620.


That's a Greg Stevens Design, recommended to me by Bro 59. Really nice quality. It's the Horween Coffee Dublin with black box stitching.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Just because it's been a while.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Just because it's been a while.
> View attachment 15645283


That is bloody marvelous!!!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dupe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> As an ND alum and fan, while I dislike both teams, gotta say I'd like to see the tide roll tomorrow...


and rolled they did.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> and rolled they did.


Not to take anything away from Ohio State, but ND is the only team to hold Bama under 35 points in the last 735 some days.

ND lost in the semifinal, handily, I'll admit, but they covered; Ohio State got thrashed


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not to take anything away from Ohio State, but ND is the only team to hold Bama under 35 points in the last 735 some days.
> 
> ND lost in the semifinal, handily, I'll admit, but they covered; Ohio State got thrashed


spoken line a true fighting irish. 

i have no dog in the fight. Was an entertaining first quarter. Then the second quarter happened.

i think OSU was robbed of a TD (same TD drive twice) but it didn't matter as down by four TDs.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> spoken line a true fighting irish.
> 
> i have no dog in the fight. Was an entertaining first quarter. Then the second quarter happened.
> 
> i think OSU was robbed of a TD (same TD drive twice) but it didn't matter as down by four TDs.


I agree. I'll even admit that ND's game was pretty boring. But that's what happens with a good defense and the fact that ND couldn't really score until the 2nd half when it was all but over...

The following isn't wrong, though


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got rid of the Zenith Defy.








Just wasn't wearing it.

It photographs very well but wasn't grabbing me any more. And being titanium (which is stupid in the first place given that it's a thin watch), I felt it too light.

So there.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I agree. I'll even admit that ND's game was pretty boring. But that's what happens with a good defense and the fact that ND couldn't really score until the 2nd half when it was all but over...
> 
> The following isn't wrong, though


and the criticism that the CFP can hardly be considered a success considering most games since inception have been blowouts.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> and the criticism that the CFP can hardly be considered a success considering most games since inception have been blowouts.


Yup.

I'm in favor of a 6 team playoff - top 2 get a bye.

No. 3 plays No. 6; No. 4 plays No. 5.

Then No. 1 plays the lowest remaining seed while No. 2 plays the highest remaining seed.

Another issue is recruiting. A close friend actually knows Saban and he pretty much said point blank he could never coach for a team like ND (or Stanford, USC, Duke, etc.) because the academic standards are simply too high to win...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'm in favor of a 6 team playoff - top 2 get a bye.
> 
> ...


that would solve deserving conference champions getting left out. But wont that lead to more blowouts?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> that would solve deserving conference champions getting left out. But wont that lead to more blowouts?


Maybe, but might shake things up a bit!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> That's a Greg Stevens Design, recommended to me by Bro 59. Really nice quality. It's the Horween Coffee Dublin with black box stitching.


Thanks mate.  Will sure check them out.
Bro 59 always a treasure of info....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Got rid of the Zenith Defy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its good to get rid if its not getting enough wrist time.
Knowing you the question is , What are you getting next mate? . Anything in the radar??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maybe, but might shake things up a bit!


they could have experimented this playoffs as the pandemic could have justified rearranging the schedule. But they didnt.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Got rid of the Zenith Defy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No point keeping a piece that doesn't get any wrist time eh


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> ....
> Another issue is recruiting. A close friend actually knows Saban and he pretty much said point blank he could never coach for a team like ND (or Stanford, USC, Duke, etc.) because the academic standards are simply too high to win...


If you want to get into USC, Rick Singer's your man...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's never too early for Jenna.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Got rid of the Zenith Defy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is good looking though. But I get the no wrist time thing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'm in favor of a 6 team playoff - top 2 get a bye.
> 
> ...


Takes a lot of money to hang with Bama and Saban. LSU will challenge them every 4-5yrs but Bama is playing for championships every year. He's a beast. Bama is a beast. Somebody got to be top dog and that's been Bama and Saban ever since he left LSU.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Takes a lot of money to hang with Bama and Saban. LSU will challenge them every 4-5yrs but Bama is playing for championships every year. He's a beast. Bama is a beast. Somebody got to be top dog and that's been Bama and Saban ever since he left LSU.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


success begets success


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Takes a lot of money to hang with Bama and Saban. LSU will challenge them every 4-5yrs but Bama is playing for championships every year. He's a beast. Bama is a beast. Somebody got to be top dog and that's been Bama and Saban ever since he left LSU.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


is it a factor to bama's success that there is no other major pro sports team in the state?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> is it a factor to bama's success that there is no other major pro sports team in the state?


No, because Nebraska has sucked for a good while and there ain't shyt for pro sports back there either.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> No, because Nebraska has sucked for a good while and there ain't shyt for pro sports back there either.


but at certain points, the cornhuskers were kings of football though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> It is good looking though. But I get the no wrist time thing.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well that's the thing though. When I look at pictures of it, it looks really good and I feel bad getting rid of it. But when I have it on, the impact is not the same. Something is missing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> but at certain points, the cornhuskers were kings of football though.


Yup, took some time to build up the system and improve recruitment. The key to their mid-90s dominance came from getting defensive speed from the Southeast.

Going back to the end of the Devaney era (69-71-etc), it was the innovation of Boyd Epley's strength program that put the Huskers on top.

Game Of The Century. Highlights: 



 Full game:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Its good to get rid if its not getting enough wrist time.
> Knowing you the question is , What are you getting next mate? . Anything in the radar??


Well, I should just concentrate on culling the herd, but there is some thing that could replace the Zenith and I'd still be CDN$2000 ahead.

In discussions at the moment...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I wonder what Jenna's thinking about...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Well that's the thing though. When I look at pictures of it, it looks really good and I feel bad getting rid of it. But when I have it on, the impact is not the same. Something is missing.


The crown? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Last of the Wild Card games










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Last of the Wild Card games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit.

Speedy or bust. Should be my next (last? only?) major watch purchase. I think MrsBS will agree.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you want to get into USC, Rick Singer's your man...


Haha, I feel like I know people affected by that scandal. I actually got into SC for undergrad, but wanted to go back east. My high school is (or at least was) a pretty big feeder to SC. That school is all about politics and money...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Takes a lot of money to hang with Bama and Saban. LSU will challenge them every 4-5yrs but Bama is playing for championships every year. He's a beast. Bama is a beast. Somebody got to be top dog and that's been Bama and Saban ever since he left LSU.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Agreed; money and talent


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I should just concentrate on culling the herd, but there is some thing that could replace the Zenith and I'd still be CDN$2000 ahead.
> 
> In discussions at the moment...


Serial ki..
Flipper.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Got rid of the Zenith Defy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I resisted including skeleton version.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> The crown?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Haha. Actually no!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Glad I resisted including skeleton version.


Well, it's not a bad watch.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Posted it on Panerai but... you know the saying - "pics or didn't happen".

My first. Very interesting.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Posted it on Panerai but... you know the saying - "pics or didn't happen".
> 
> My first. Very interesting.


All those straps were part of the deal? Nice!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I should just concentrate on culling the herd, but there is some thing that could replace the Zenith and I'd still be CDN$2000 ahead.
> 
> In discussions at the moment...


Cool mate.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> All those straps were part of the deal? Nice!


Yes. 5 OEM Panerai and either they are brand new or this guy was the cleanest human being on the planet. 😂
If I don't like it...first $5300 gets it with all the straps!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Posted it on Panerai but... you know the saying - "pics or didn't happen".
> 
> My first. Very interesting.


Congratulations Mickey. It looks good on your wrist.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yes. 5 OEM Panerai and either they are brand new or this guy was the cleanest human being on the planet.


Think of it this way otherwise you will freak out .... Ewww... 

LOL


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Posted it on Panerai but... you know the saying - "pics or didn't happen".
> 
> My first. Very interesting.


Nice pick up mate. Welcome to the PAM Club. 

I reckon you already have enough straps to start with a PAM. .

And they look really nice.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha. Actually no!


I was about to ask you the same. So no crown. 
Maybe a GO- but you already got the one you need, right
maybe IWC or a PAM ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Think of it this way otherwise you will freak out .... Ewww...
> 
> LOL


Godfrey!

Didn't expect me to say this but, I think the line green strap might actually look good with the Pam.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> All those straps were part of the deal? Nice!


Indeed. Near a grand just in straps. Don't know if anyone will use that green one though. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, any news on 59? Not seen his posts in a few days already.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Didn't expect me to say this but, I think the line green strap might actually look good with the Pam.


Yes Sir. Its the strap that comes with...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yes Sir. Its the strap that comes with...
> 
> View attachment 15646646


One day we'll throw a beaver on that one and POW!!! ?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> One day we'll throw a beaver on that one and POW!!! ?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


That's a keeper.

A tuba friend from way back posted on FB more pics and a vid clip from his CV19 hospital stay back in November. He showed his progress using a spirometer. Last time I played with one, I could top it out every time (make the yellow bobber hover halfway, and raise the white plunger to the top). He was barely getting the white plunger halfway up, looking like he had maybe 1.5 liters capacity, somewhere between half and a third of the capacity that he should. I think he's damned lucky he made it out.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Posted it on Panerai but... you know the saying - "pics or didn't happen".
> 
> My first. Very interesting.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> I was about to ask you the same. So no crown.
> Maybe a GO- but you already got the one you need, right
> maybe IWC or a PAM ?


Have an IWC and a Pam. Got the GO that works for me. Considering another blue-dialled watch that has garnered a slight bit of discussion here before, but didn't prove to be very popular, but I like it....... and it's cheaper than the Defy.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Yes Sir. Its the strap that comes with...
> 
> View attachment 15646646


Actually, mine came on this one, and it looks like you have it as well:


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Actually, mine came on this one, and it looks like you have it as well:


GF

Now looking again it may not be the exact same one.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Have an IWC and a Pam. Got the GO that works for me. Considering another blue-dialled watch that has garnered a slight bit of discussion here before, but didn't prove to be very popular, but I like it....... and it's cheaper than the Defy.


You need a Doxa, dude! ;-)


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Second dose done wish me luck.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Second dose done wish me luck.
> View attachment 15646841


All the very best mate, you will be fine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> One day we'll throw a beaver on that one and POW!!! ?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


There's an itch which needs a scratch...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's an itch which needs a scratch...


scratchy beaver FTL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a keeper.
> 
> A tuba friend from way back posted on FB more pics and a vid clip from his CV19 hospital stay back in November. He showed his progress using a spirometer. Last time I played with one, I could top it out every time (make the yellow bobber hover halfway, and raise the white plunger to the top). He was barely getting the white plunger halfway up, looking like he had maybe 1.5 liters capacity, somewhere between half and a third of the capacity that he should. I think he's damned lucky he made it out.


Everytime my Daddy was in hospital they would give him one of those....he would look at it and throw on the floor .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Have an IWC and a Pam. Got the GO that works for me. Considering another blue-dialled watch that has garnered a slight bit of discussion here before, but didn't prove to be very popular, but I like it....... and it's cheaper than the Defy.


GP?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@5959HH ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> GF
> 
> Now looking again it may not be the exact same one.


Yeah I'm gonna try the brown one on next not sure if it's the same.

Also I think this one will wake up the wife at night LOL. It glows in the daylight without trying.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Second dose done wish me luck.
> View attachment 15646841


Did you have any symptoms with the shots (maybe too soon to answer for the 2nd)? I mentioned previously my nurse sister in law had a pretty rough time, worse with the 2nd.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> You need a Doxa, dude! ;-)


Yes. I keep my eyes open for one. Orange dial Pro of some type.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's an itch which needs a scratch...


I'll wait til the beaver no longer has a itch. Just to be safe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> GP?


Nope, GP is nice though. On the right track but lower-end.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Did you have any symptoms with the shots (maybe too soon to answer for the 2nd)? I mentioned previously my nurse sister in law had a pretty rough time, worse with the 2nd.


The first one was just injection site swelling and pain, starting really the next evening. I'll let you guys know how I fare over the next 24-48hrs.

I'm a healthy beast, very good immune system which may or may not affect my reaction.

Daily I take: Vit d3 5000iu, vit e 400iu, 1000mg ascorbyl palmitate (fat soluble vitC), curcumin with quercetin and bromelain, zinc pico 25mg with magnesium, and 50mg CBD capsule.

Add to that my attempt at organic carnivore heavy, seeded fruit and vegetable predominant diet and 7 days a week well rounded exercise, with 7 hr nightly sleep.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> The first one was just injection site swelling and pain, starting really the next evening. I'll let you guys know how I fare over the next 24-48hrs.
> 
> I'm a healthy beast, very good immune system which may or may not affect my reaction.
> 
> ...


you left out your sex regimen


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> you left out your sex regimen


How much time do you have


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> How much time do you have


i'm retired


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> i'm retired


. Fair point.

We did just get a new fancy mattress, honestly


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope, GP is nice though. On the right track but lower-end.


cartier?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> cartier?


Not THAT low. Jeez, be nice.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry guys. Me again. Completely different Watch on the tan/brown Panerai strap...sucker is a chameleon.


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mickey said:


> Sorry guys. Me again. Completely different Watch on the tan/brown Panerai strap...sucker is a chameleon.


Patiently waiting for that lime green alligator to make an appearance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Not THAT low. Jeez, be nice.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bell and ross?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ryang13 said:


> Patiently waiting for that lime green alligator to make an appearance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yeah I'm gonna try the brown one on next not sure if it's the same.
> 
> Also I think this one will wake up the wife at night LOL. It glows in the daylight without trying.


Smokin'


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Not THAT low. Jeez, be nice.


Lower actually


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15647043
> View attachment 15647043


It's in there


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> bell and ross?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

We’ll see how long it lasts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> We'll see how long it lasts.


bell&ross thats 9 characters


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I registered to be vaccinated, but it told me I'm not eligible in this phase. My category of essential employee wasn't among those in the checklist, so it's wasn't completely harmonized with the Executive Order. I suppose there's still some chance I can get it before September, but I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Lower actually


Didn't you post some photos a while back of you trying on the Chopard at the AD??


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Sorry guys. Me again. Completely different Watch on the tan/brown Panerai strap...sucker is a chameleon.


Such a versatile piece! One of the attorneys in our office has the same watch (I think, haven't actually been in the office in a minute) on the green alligator. It's such a nice watch in the metal!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

You know what time it is!








View attachment 15647144


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Sorry guys. Me again. Completely different Watch on the tan/brown Panerai strap...sucker is a chameleon.


Told ya. These things are all about the straps.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> You know what time it is!
> View attachment 15647143
> 
> View attachment 15647144


Bro Del!! Missed you brother. Hope all is well.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15647043
> View attachment 15647043


The VC and the Bulgari are awesome also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Didn't you post some photos a while back of you trying on the Chopard at the AD??


Yeah, but that's way more pricey than the Zenith.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Bro Del!! Missed you brother. Hope all is well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ayo! I'm here have no fear!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> You know what time it is!
> View attachment 15647143
> 
> View attachment 15647144


I love pizza but not all the exercise needed to burn off the extra calories.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I love pizza but not all the exercise needed to burn off the extra calories.


Just fast the rest of the day!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The bikini wasn't the only thing store-bought.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Such a versatile piece! One of the attorneys in our office has the same watch (I think, haven't actually been in the office in a minute) on the green alligator. It's such a nice watch in the metal!


was it Atty. Mickey?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorta grim and gray here, so gonna need more Jenna...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Random OoO thought/tip....
I am a coffee FIEND. I crave it, I love it and can not live without it in the morning. 6am-8am I am not a day drinker but anyway...

I bought this on a whim thinking on Sundays if I wanted to make coffee after the normal coffer maker was drained.

This percolator made me the best cup of coffee I have had in 20 years. I used my same Peets French Roast but the strength and flavor was 1000% better (its obvious why) than a drip coffee maker. Also talk about finally a REAL HOT CUP of coffee compared to the drip! WOW.

I've used French press and a Moka pot but nothing compared to this $16.00 stove top unit! If anyone cares...!



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000V5VCPG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Random OoO thought/tip....
> I am a coffee FIEND. I crave it, I love it and can not live without it in the morning. 6am-8am I am not a day drinker but anyway...
> 
> I bought this on a whim thinking on Sundays if I wanted to make coffee after the normal coffer maker was drained.
> ...


Adding to my wish list.

We have - well, _had_ - two regular drip coffee makers, and we donated away the smaller 5-cup one to the Goodwill just this weekend. The other one is a big 12-cup pot that's really only worth it if family comes to visit. I like the idea of a smaller-serving moka pot or Aeropress, but I think we'd then need to switch to whole beans plus a grinder for a proper fine espresso grind.

How's the cleanup with this pot?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Adding to my wish list.
> 
> We have - well, _had_ - two regular drip coffee makers, and we donated away the smaller 5-cup one to the Goodwill just this weekend. The other one is a big 12-cup pot that's really only worth it if family comes to visit. I like the idea of a smaller-serving moka pot or Aeropress, but I think we'd then need to switch to whole beans plus a grinder for a proper fine espresso grind.
> 
> How's the cleanup with this pot?


Really easy. The basket is on that spindle and you just lift it out and bang it into trash or whatever if you save grounds. Its hot if you do it immediately obviously.
No filters needed either...sick of drinking paper. Well worth $16...and if the power goes out we have a gas stove! The flavor difference out of this world...Damn Joe DiMaggio!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Random OoO thought/tip....
> I am a coffee FIEND. I crave it, I love it and can not live without it in the morning. 6am-8am I am not a day drinker but anyway...
> 
> I bought this on a whim thinking on Sundays if I wanted to make coffee after the normal coffer maker was drained.
> ...


It's bro-to-bro tips like this that make OoO a great and useful place.

Thanks Mick!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Really easy. The basket is on that spindle and you just lift it out and bang it into trash or whatever if you save grounds. Its hot if you do it immediately obviously.
> No filters needed either...sick of drinking paper. Well worth $16...and if the power goes out we have a gas stove! The flavor difference out of this world...Damn Joe DiMaggio!!!
> 
> View attachment 15648385
> ...


Are the basket holes small enough to keep grounds out of the bottom? And/or, is it intended to be used with a coarse grind?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Are the basket holes small enough to keep grounds out of the bottom? And/or, is it intended to be used with a coarse grind?


Yes sir...I had no grounds and it was with Peet's pre ground but I'm sure I could ground courser if I wanted. Sometimes we buy whole beans but I am generally lazy. LOL


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Thinking of getting this for Jman @manofrolex for his birthday...think he'll like? 
Photo from the Internets...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wonder what Jenna's thinking about...
> 
> View attachment 15646342


Was that clip taken right after you asked her out?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

All those Panerai pics from yesterday! ... back on the leather strap! Can't get over how comfortable this is (and a perfect color match) bro Al!

Background for my fellow green tea drinkers!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Bro 59's been away for 3 days...hope everything is a-okay. 🙏🏻


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Bro 59's been away for 3 days...hope everything is a-okay.


I checked his profile which showed he accessed WUS yesterday. Not sure if that was to respond to PMs or just to check up on us.

Yeah, I was a little worried that his last post was 3 days ago but I think he last said that he was out of bed so I hope that he is just resting now and too busy to be on WUS.

I am sure he will be back.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Today


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Was that clip taken right after you asked her out?


Yes, she thought I'd never ask!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Random request for our French OoO speakers...

Ordered something from France and this postcard was in it!

So what does it say...!? Thanks!!
If it's a map to a very treasure&#8230; I guess I'm in trouble LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Random request for our French OoO speakers...
> 
> Ordered something from France and this postcard was in it!
> 
> So what does it say...!?


Wow...how did they know you were a jerk?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A non-football and non-Jenna post...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Random request for our French OoO speakers...
> 
> Ordered something from France and this postcard was in it!
> 
> So what does it say...!?


You may want to post this on that other thread...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You may want to post this on that other thread...


not good idea


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Wow...how did they know you were a jerk?


LOL


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> not good idea


Really? Tell me more...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Really? Tell me more...


Gf.

Never mind.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You may want to post this on that other thread...


LOL ok. I figured you guys knew everything!
I don't know of any "other" threads anyway...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> LOL ok. I figured you guys knew everything!
> I don't know of any "other" threads anyway...


we do

BTW I can read french but that handwriting throws me >-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A non-football and non-Jenna post...


NBA is so good for highlights. The Wizards game I went to about 12-15 years ago was boring af, probably because we were sitting in the nosebleeds instead of near the floor. But condense the best highlights and it's a great game. Used to play basketball with my uncles in the driveway at Grandma's house, too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Get the fireglo anyway. Get your friend annoyed too.
> 
> Love the Ricky!


You get an extra like for the 'annoy your friend' bit


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Where's dog gun with a gif?


You rang?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ryang13 said:


> Let me begrudgingly submit one of my sacrifices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice sock


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> and since this is in the rolex sub forum, i like em too
> 
> View attachment 15640630


Did you just Godfrey yourself with a Daument? Nice!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did someone say Omega????


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I just love that you're well enough to comment.
> 
> If pictures of Omega's are what gets you out of bed this one will have you running for the hills...
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I may have stopped buying anything on an active basis. I will wait and see. Three years on WUS plus all the salty people here have killed any joy on watch ownership.


It's funny how that works right? A couple of things I've realised in the last year or so is:
1. The Speedy fan bois going on and on about it's one achievement 52 years ago have diluted its appeal
2. Rolex's hype marketing and AD ass kissing has turned me off the brand
3. Seiko = cool (although WTF are they trying to do going up market with their pricing)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Just fast the rest of the day!


Good to see you back!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Bro 59's been away for 3 days...hope everything is a-okay. 🙏🏻


x100


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's funny how that works right? A couple of things I've realised in the last year or so is:
> 1. The Speedy fan bois going on and on about it's one achievement 52 years ago have diluted its appeal
> 2. Rolex's hype marketing and AD ass kissing has turned me off the brand
> 3. Seiko = cool (although WTF are they trying to do going up market with their pricing)


Is the SARB035 still cheap on Amazon? I think that just may just have to fill the void for me of not attaining a white OP39. Have you seen the SARB033-035 thread. I'd say just as satisfying as the OP thread!

I will now duck and cover.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good to see you back!


could say same for you


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Is the SARB035 still cheap on Amazon? I think that just may just have to fill the void for me of not attaining a white OP39. Have you seen the SARB033-035 thread. I'd say just as satisfying as the OP thread!
> 
> I will now duck and cover.


I absolutely love mine! I got it a few years ago and it's got the 6R15 in it; amazing watch and works with everything.

I think I paid maybe $300 for it?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> could say same for you


Thanks!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did you just Godfrey yourself with a Daument? Nice!


Or BSFd myself? so a self-daument via a Godfrey? Is that a 59 moment?

hope 59 is well and good.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15649136


Very nice!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks. They really are a cool watch; you can use it with everything and it works. It wears bigger than the size suggests because of the bezel.

Back when they were cheap it was the watch I'd get to someone who wanted one watch for everything that didn't break the bank


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I absolutely love mine! I got it a few years ago and it's got the 6R15 in it; amazing watch and works with everything.
> 
> I think I paid maybe $300 for it?


This brings to mind that thread on DJ41 rotor noise. My 6R15 sounds like a ratchet wrench. If you're paying attention, you can hear it from across the room. Still, it keeps good time for the price.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks. They really are a cool watch; you can use it with everything and it works. It wears bigger than the size suggests because of the bezel.
> 
> Back when they were cheap it was the watch I'd get to someone who wanted one watch for everything that didn't break the bank


Ok I must confess. I picked one up a few months ago when it was on sale at Amazon. It's been sitting in my closet since, still unsized with the stickers on. May be time to break it out.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

listening w new AirPods I got from my kids for x-mas


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> listening w new AirPods I got from my kids for x-mas


I don't mind these Sisters of Mercy either...






SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15649627


.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> .


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


>


.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15649627


I wouldn't recommend showing that lume shot on the Seiko forum, unless you have thick skin 

My son has been talking for a few years now about getting this model but hasn't pulled his CC yet.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

This watch lacks lume but I'd make an exception


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When I first asked Jenna for a date, she said, "Oh, I just remembered I have an appointment uptown right now. Please excuse me."


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When I first asked Jenna for a date, she said, "Oh, I just remembered I have an appointment uptown right now. Please excuse me."
> 
> View attachment 15649859


When Jenna first asked me for a date, I said, "Oh, I just remembered I have to fold my laundry right now. Please excuse me."


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> This watch lacks lume but I'd make an exception
> 
> View attachment 15649814


I haven't seen that one before, but based on what's visible, I'm guessing it's a minute repeater. The hands look Moser-ish.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> When Jenna first asked me for a date, I said, "Oh, I just remembered I have to fold my laundry right now. Please excuse me."


She didn't quite believe you...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She didn't quite believe you...
> 
> View attachment 15649962


she would be right....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> This watch lacks lume but I'd make an exception
> 
> View attachment 15649814


No need for lume since it'll ding-dong the time for you, right?

Time to start another thread: "Least expensive minute repeater?"


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When I first asked Jenna for a date, she said, "Oh, I just remembered I have an appointment uptown right now. Please excuse me."
> 
> View attachment 15649859


You should have said "When you're ready for an appointment downtown, give me a call."


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

When I first asked Jenna for a date she said "Absolutely I would LOVE too!" Then I said "Just kidding, but I know a guy.....but I left his number in my other pants." Sorry Bro BSF


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> You should have said "When you're ready for an appointment downtown, give me a call."


You saying BSF's gonna try for an uptown girl
She's been living in her rolex world
As long as anyone with hot blood can
And now she's looking for a downtown seiko man
That's what I am?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> You should have said "When you're ready for an appointment downtown, give me a call."


That's my line. If they aren't willing to pay....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I haven't seen that one before, but based on what's visible, I'm guessing it's a minute repeater. The hands look Moser-ish.


On target

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> This watch lacks lume but I'd make an exception
> 
> View attachment 15649814


Moser is so much nicer looking when they don't put their stupid logo on the dial. This one I still believe is their best.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Any news on brother @5959HH ?

Not seen him posting anything in about four days already. Any of the bros here able to check up on him?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I asked Jenna again for a date and she said, "Hmmm, that guy behind you is cute..."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Any news on brother @5959HH ?
> 
> Not seen him posting anything in about four days already. Any of the bros here able to check up on him?


I pmed yesterday... Nada


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I pmed yesterday... Nada


Crap.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Moser is so much nicer looking when they don't put their stupid logo on the dial. This one I still believe is their best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favourite has always been the mesmerising all black.





__





Google Image Result for http://www.chronopassion.com/Public/Files/watch/h_moser_vantablack_f85aeace6f_700.jpg






images.app.goo.gl





LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I pmed yesterday... Nada


Sh1t

Hoping all is ok.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sh1t
> 
> Hoping all is ok.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


+1000


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I pmed yesterday... Nada


Man. You'd need to be seriously messed up if you're stuck at home* and still can't bring yourself to wander around online.

* hoping that he's at home and not at an ICU


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Man. You'd need to be seriously messed up if you're stuck at home* and still can't bring yourself to wander around online.
> 
> * hoping that he's at home and not at an ICU


pray that's so


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I asked Jenna again for a date and she said, "Hmmm, that guy behind you is cute..."
> 
> View attachment 15650646


Last time I asked her out she had me bumped back to 200 feet


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Moser is so much nicer looking when they don't put their stupid logo on the dial. This one I still believe is their best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Movado?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Movado?


It's like an upside-down Movado ("opa^oW"?)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It's like an upside-down Movado ("opa^oW"?)


GF

Guarantee that's what someone would ask about it, too. "Is that a Movado? Those are really nice watches, I've seen them for over five hundred bucks, a lot of money for me but they're nice."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When I first asked Jenna for a date, she said, "Oh, I just remembered I have an appointment uptown right now. Please excuse me."
> 
> View attachment 15649859


no date complication


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She didn't quite believe you...
> 
> View attachment 15649962


she holds a microphone really well. Must be great at singing the karaoke.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Any news on brother @5959HH ?
> 
> Not seen him posting anything in about four days already. Any of the bros here able to check up on him?


I too sent him a PM 3 days back, no response yet. Hope he's recovering well.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Movado?


Oh man, I thought the same thing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> she holds a microphone really well. Must be great at singing the karaoke.


Among other things...


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Replied to the wrong post.. just shoot me now. Sorry.

Can I interest anyone in some Chik-fil-A Coupons? I will just show myself to the door now.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Factory diamonds. Probably not for everyone, but...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> she holds a microphone really well. Must be great at singing the karaoke.


I see what you did there.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Among other things...


nra


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh man, I thought the same thing.


+2


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Factory diamonds. Probably not for everyone, but...
> 
> View attachment 15650262


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Factory diamonds. Probably not for everyone, but...
> 
> View attachment 15650262


I'm not a diamond guy, but I actually don't mind that at all! Especially factory


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm not a diamond guy, but I actually don't mind that at all! Especially factory


The deal was just WAY too good to pass up the opportunity to experience it in the metal. We'll see if I keep it or not.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I asked Jenna again for a date and she said, "Hmmm, that guy behind you is cute..."
> 
> View attachment 15650646


I keep telling you to stop standing in front of me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I pmed yesterday... Nada


Not pleased with this...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Among other things...


Lol.
I literally thought the exact same thing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Factory diamonds. Probably not for everyone, but...
> 
> View attachment 15650262


Diamonds are a girls best friend?
I know, predictable.... please forgive ...am swedish and square....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Worried about 59er...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Factory diamonds. Probably not for everyone, but...
> 
> View attachment 15650262


And still somehow less blingy than most Breitlings.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> And still somehow less blingy than most Breitlings.


I think the big date draws one's focus and minimizes the "loud factor".


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> I literally thought the exact same thing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Brother Pong knows his audience.,


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> no date complication


Too too clever!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> I too sent him a PM 3 days back, no response yet. Hope he's recovering well.


So did I. Really wish I would have got his number to check in.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wasn't sure about the thread until I stitched it. This pretty sexy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> The deal was just WAY too good to pass up the opportunity to experience it in the metal. We'll see if I keep it or not.


Wait that's real? OMG


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> So did I. Really wish I would have got his number to check in.


you have his address... do like I did when i was trying to get Bo "created". Looked up house across the street , got name then phone number then cold called and asked him to go across the street.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Factory diamonds. Probably not for everyone, but...
> 
> View attachment 15650262


Certainly not for everyone, you got that right.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Certainly not for everyone, you got that right.


Well, it is a Breitling, so definitely an acquired taste. 😬


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you have his address... do like I did when i was trying to get Bo "created". Looked up house across the street , got name then phone number then cold called and asked him to go across the street.


I was trying to hunt family Facebook posts but couldn't find anything.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> you have his address... do like I did when i was trying to get Bo "created". Looked up house across the street , got name then phone number then cold called and asked him to go across the street.


Jman has his cell number. He texted him about 4 hours ago now, but still no response.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Man. You'd need to be seriously messed up if you're stuck at home* and still can't bring yourself to wander around online.
> 
> * hoping that he's at home and not at an ICU


Yeah, this. Hope he's okay.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Last time I asked her out she had me bumped back to 200 feet


Radius restriction?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> she holds a microphone really well. Must be great at singing the karaoke.


That's it. No other explanation.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> The deal was just WAY too good to pass up the opportunity to experience it in the metal. We'll see if I keep it or not.


You bought it?!?!?!?!?? 

It's alright actually.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

In other news I heard today that the CIA released or something like that decades of UFO documents. I'm guessing society is finally ready. Or maybe since the government is finally controlled by the lizard people it finally time. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> In other news I heard today that the CIA released or something like that decades of UFO documents. I'm guessing society is finally ready. Or maybe since the government is finally controlled by the lizard people it finally time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> In other news I heard today that the CIA released or something like that decades of UFO documents. I'm guessing society is finally ready. Or maybe since the government is finally controlled by the lizard people it finally time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


yeah and they released it in formats to make it almost impossible to use.... course i found my incident from 1977


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> You bought it?!?!?!?!??
> 
> It's alright actually.


Almost 70% off MSRP from an AD brand new with box, papers, full warranty. The strap and clasp are worth 25% of what it cost me. Still on the fence about keeping it though.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dinner...










Primanti Brothers pastrami sandwich as it comes, which is with tomato and the cole slaw and fries on the sandwich.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> yeah and they released it in formats to make it almost impossible to use.... course i found my incident from 1977


And did you tell the abducting aliens, "Do you know who I am? I'm Lee van Cleef! I'm famous down there!"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Almost 70% off MSRP from an AD brand new with box, papers, full warranty. The strap and clasp are worth 25% of what it cost me. Still on the fence sbout keeping it though.


I understand!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> And did you tell the abducting aliens, "Do you know who I am? I'm Lee van Cleef! *I'm famous down there!*"


what mrs BT said


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OoO got mentioned on another thread....think member implied only a third here of any value...odd i was thinking more like 10% or less


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I understand!


So you know the end game is to give it to Jenna when I can get close enough?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> So you know the end game is to give it to Jenna when I can get close enough?


suspect she will run for 2 reasons


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasn't sure about the thread until I stitched it. This pretty sexy.
> View attachment 15651081


you know your beavers sir and how to poke with your needle.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> OoO got mentioned on another thread....think member implied only a third here of any value...odd i was thinking more like 10% or less


I wondered if that thread got moved in from f2. It seems to have a high concentration of Rolex haters.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Jman has his cell number. He texted him about 4 hours ago now, but still no response.


Hope we hear from him soon!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Radius restriction?


Yep radius, sadly not diameter :-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> In other news I heard today that the CIA released or something like that decades of UFO documents. I'm guessing society is finally ready. Or maybe since the government is finally controlled by the lizard people it finally time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I thought it was the super intelligent chimps:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> OoO got mentioned on another thread....think member implied only a third here of any value...odd i was thinking more like 10% or less


10%? BT you're being very generous


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> OoO got mentioned on another thread....think member implied only a third here of any value...odd i was thinking more like 10% or less


And I think the "context" was wrong anyway....LOL









Issue with Rolex from Large Vendor


Anyone need a tape measure? Only way to put this to rest. Do they work for epeens?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> And I think the "context" was wrong anyway....LOL


really it seemed so nice


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Factory diamonds. Probably not for everyone, but...
> 
> View attachment 15650262


There is something about that...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> really it seemed so nice


The OP has 12 posts and then finally said this...So I am calling Bravo Sierra on the ENTIRE story that has everyone's panties in a wad.

"Going to sell it when I receive it back and dump the cash in my wife's account. If this is the rolex experience, i'll wear a casio. I'm not a masochist."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> The OP has 12 posts and then finally said this...So I am calling Bravo Sierra on the ENTIRE story that has everyone's panties in a wad.
> 
> "Going to sell it when I receive it back and dump the cash in my wife's account. If this is the rolex experience, i'll wear a casio. I'm not a masochist."


yeah that feels like a violation?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> yeah that feels like a violation?


It's something for sure..sometimes I wish there was a "Vote up" or "Vote down" button here like on I see on Reddit. It would be a true gauge of what people thought of posts...good, bad, dumb, ugly and fake.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> The OP has 12 posts and then finally said this...So I am calling Bravo Sierra on the ENTIRE story that has everyone's panties in a wad.
> 
> "Going to sell it when I receive it back and dump the cash in my wife's account. If this is the rolex experience, i'll wear a casio. I'm not a masochist."


I don't know what the truth is, but I don't think it matters to some folks on that thread. It must hard going through life knowing how deeply you've been wronged by Rolex and everyone who likes Rolex.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't know what the truth is, but I don't think it matters to some folks on that thread. It must hard going through life knowing how deeply you've been wronged by Rolex and everyone who likes Rolex.


It really does seem so personal some people's disdain of Rolex. I am sure their motivation spans the 7 Deadly Sins...pride, greed, lust, envy, gluttony, wrath, and sloth to be that deep rooted. Or maybe they are just trouble makers. meh.

I mean if I had a Honda and it broke down one day...I don't think I'd make it my life's work to post on Honda forums how bad they are. I can only imagine that the "guitar string" forums must be a blaze with folks bashing since they broke a string trying to play Eruption. 😂

Dumb analogy but the only ones I could think of...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> It really does seem so personal some people's disdain of Rolex. I am sure their motivation spans the 7 Deadly Sins...pride, greed, lust, envy, gluttony, wrath, and sloth to be that deep rooted. Or maybe they are just trouble makers. meh.
> 
> I mean if I had a Honda and it broke down one day...I don't think I'd make it my life's work to post on Honda forums how bad they are. I can only imagine that the "guitar string" forums must be a blaze with folks bashing since they broke a string trying to play Eruption. 😂
> 
> Dumb analogy but the only ones I could think of...


Made me think of the movie Fatal Attraction


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Made me think of the movie Fatal Attraction


Wonder how that movie holds up...haven't seen it since it came out probably.
I remember being so angry at the Michael Douglas character b/c I loved and still do whoever played the wife. Way more than Glenn Close.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I don't care much for Quentin movies but the ending of "Once Upon a Time in Hollywood" had me rolling on the floor ..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Wonder how that movie holds up...haven't seen it since it came out probably.


Scared the shyte out of me...I never looked at another woman !


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Scared the shyte out of me...I never looked at another woman !


I just watched that trailer...yikes. Yeah wow.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I don't care much for Quentin movies but the ending of "Once Upon a Time in Hollywood" had me rolling on the floor ..


I didn't mind OUaTiH either. Pulp Fiction when it came out blew me away I gotta say. Its ok now but back then...
His movies are hit or miss for me.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> OoO got mentioned on another thread....think member implied only a third here of any value...odd i was thinking more like 10% or less


You're being generous, as befits the style of the gentleman you are...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 10%? BT you're being very generous


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Another one from left field...

I just searched for IRS in my Gmail and it was able to "read" IRS from a PICTURE in my email from the USPS. We get PIN numbers since some data breach years ago.

I know they know they hear, read and know all but this seemed extra weird to me for some reason. It read a word off a picture of my incoming mail...

Then it got me thinking all that USPS mail that is being "captured" on pictures...wow lots of "info/data" on folks being collected. Luckily I don't do a damn thing wrong so they can have at it but still...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Movado?


I'm surprised that a watch connoisseur such as yourself could have such a thought!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Oh man, I thought the same thing.


Is there no shame on OoO 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Factory diamonds. Probably not for everyone, but...
> 
> View attachment 15650262


Big date, little crown and lots of glass. Not for me.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> And did you tell the abducting aliens, "Do you know who I am? I'm Lee van Cleef! I'm famous down there!"


Was that before, after or during the procedure.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Almost 70% off MSRP from an AD brand new with box, papers, full warranty. The strap and clasp are worth 25% of what it cost me. Still on the fence about keeping it though.


Sounds like a no brainer. Looking forward to pics on the wrist.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> what mrs BT said


Don't get too cocky, it's 10% knowing what to look for and 90% the mustache 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> The OP has 12 posts and then finally said this...So I am calling Bravo Sierra on the ENTIRE story that has everyone's panties in a wad.
> 
> "Going to sell it when I receive it back and dump the cash in my wife's account. If this is the rolex experience, i'll wear a casio. I'm not a masochist."


I think that the OP is being truthful but the thread sure turned south. My take: warranty issues will be covered by Rolex (as they are by most, if not all, major brands) and some early 3235 movements have toddler issues.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Why Swedish Fighter Pilots Just Won Medals for a Top-Secret SR-71 Incident in 1987


The Swedes, trained to intercept the SR-71, became one Blackbird’s guardians.




www.popularmechanics.com













Would the SR-71 been shot down by the MiG if it was not being escorted by Swedish Air Force Viggen's?


Stefan Englund (ステファン エングルンド)'s answer: Why Swedish Fighter Pilots Just Won Medals for a Top-Secret SR-71 Incident in 1987 When a SR-71 lost an engine doing the ”Baltic Express” run in 1987 two pair of JA-37 intercepted and escorted the SR-71 safely back to Danish airspace from where it went sou...



qr.ae


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> It really does seem so personal some people's disdain of Rolex. I am sure their motivation spans the 7 Deadly Sins...pride, greed, lust, envy, gluttony, wrath, and sloth to be that deep rooted. Or maybe they are just trouble makers. meh.
> 
> I mean if I had a Honda and it broke down one day...I don't think I'd make it my life's work to post on Honda forums how bad they are. I can only imagine that the "guitar string" forums must be a blaze with folks bashing since they broke a string trying to play Eruption. 😂
> 
> Dumb analogy but the only ones I could think of...


I wonder how much this distain is propagated by Americans on WUS. The brand is or has been much more popular in the US than other regions like Europe and Asia and I don't see many of the Europeans etc on WUS bashing the brand.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> Wonder how that movie holds up...haven't seen it since it came out probably.
> I remember being so angry at the Michael Douglas character b/c I loved and still do whoever played the wife. Way more than Glenn Close.


Saw it years ago but just watching the trailer was enough - excuse me while I go and change my undies.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Discussing Fatal Attraction made me check what time it is.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Discussing Fatal Attraction made me check what time it is.
> View attachment 15651412


Similar to my first real watch. Mine was a black dial from 1970 pro 71. Stolen during a break in and I've been looking to replace it someday.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OoO got mentioned on another thread....think member implied only a third here of any value...odd i was thinking more like 10% or less


Yeah, I am part of the 90% with no value


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yeah that feels like a violation?


Wait... did I miss something? Who got violated?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> And I think the "context" was wrong anyway....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. My 'value' posts in OoO are probably like 0.00003%

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> The OP has 12 posts and then finally said this...So I am calling Bravo Sierra on the ENTIRE story that has everyone's panties in a wad.
> 
> "Going to sell it when I receive it back and dump the cash in my wife's account. If this is the rolex experience, i'll wear a casio. I'm not a masochist."


LOL

Also not sure if you saw my post in reply to you on the 'research' thread earlier about the guy not using proper consent forms for the research, regardless of the perceived anonymity?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> It really does seem so personal some people's disdain of Rolex. I am sure their motivation spans the 7 Deadly Sins...pride, greed, lust, envy, gluttony, wrath, and sloth to be that deep rooted. Or maybe they are just trouble makers. meh.
> 
> I mean if I had a Honda and it broke down one day...I don't think I'd make it my life's work to post on Honda forums how bad they are. I can only imagine that the "guitar string" forums must be a blaze with folks bashing since they broke a string trying to play Eruption.
> 
> Dumb analogy but the only ones I could think of...


I though bragging about v-tech kicking in was the life's work of a Honda owner?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is there no shame on OoO
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Ummmm what about owning one of these bad boys?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I am part of the 90% with no value


Actually I think, in the conventional sense, value adding to OoO is a point of shame


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ummmm what about owning one of these bad boys?
> View attachment 15651556


Nice strap


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice strap


If you want to buy it I'll throw in the watch ;-)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Scared the shyte out of me...I never looked at another woman !


Whatever fear I had disappeared when I saw Jenna...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When did Jman change his username??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anyone have a @5959HH update?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think that the OP is being truthful but the thread sure turned south. My take: warranty issues will be covered by Rolex (as they are by most, if not all, major brands) and some early 3235 movements have toddler issues.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I don't have the energy to finish reading that thread. Is the bottom line that Rolex will honor a warranty even if you buy pre-owned and are not the original owner?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When did Jman change his username??


A week or two ago...wonder if that is his... https://manofrolex.com 😂

I actually sent a screen shot to the "Contact Us" on Vacheron Constantin and reported him. I think they've taken him off the "list".

@manofrolex


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I though bragging about v-tech kicking in was the life's work of a Honda owner?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Compared to turbo -- half the boost, all the lag


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> View attachment 15651406
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friend of ours has talked about how some of his Air Force buddies never came home thanks to events that the public will never hear about. Thanks for the post.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> In other news I heard today that the CIA released or something like that decades of UFO documents. I'm guessing society is finally ready. Or maybe since the government is finally controlled by the lizard people it finally time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dammit, thats just more competition for SS rolex!

Whats the code word to shut the aliens down? "Klatuu verata Omega"?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I don't have the energy to finish reading that thread. Is the bottom line that Rolex will honor a warranty even if you buy pre-owned and are not the original owner?


Seems that way and since PF chimed in I'd bet on it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ummmm what about owning one of these bad boys?
> View attachment 15651556


Nice strap!!!

For reals, where can i get one for my Bond????


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Friends are life's best treasures. 

Money may pass away.

Honor may give you pleasure, but with friends, life is beautiful beyond measure.

Friends are the roses of life.

Pick them carefully and avoid the thorns. 

Our paths may change as life goes along, but bonds between friends will always remain.

A friend by heart is a friend for life.

No matter how hard life is, it's always nice to feel the presence of a wonderful friend just like you!

Good day
🌈 god bless u🙏 my dear friendS. Have a fantastic day 🌈


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Friend of ours has talked about how some of his Air Force buddies never came home thanks to events that the public will never hear about. Thanks for the post.


One of my father's early tasks in the Air Force was trying to sneak into the US, i.e. testing the readiness and efficacy of our defence. Early one morning I remember waking up to my parents discussing something important. Turned out that one of the guys never came back. They concluded that his altimeter might have malfunctioned and it being a clear and calm night over the Atlantic he went down instead of up. That was my first of a few ceremonies watching friends of mine get a flag instead of having a father.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Dammit, thats just more competition for SS rolex!
> 
> Whats the code word to shut the aliens down? "Klatuu verata Omega"?


Klingon or Finnish ?

I still get a laugh hearing a Finn talk like a Mumi


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When did Jman change his username??


What's his new username?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> What's his new username?


@manofrolex


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> @manofrolex


gf

Does it mean ive got a manofrolex special?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> @manofrolex


Strange I thought he was selling his Rolex stock and joining the trinity


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> @manofrolex


I think @sportura hacked Jman's account...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Strange I thought he was selling his Rolex stock and joining the trinity


Diversify, diversify, diversify.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

There was once a butterfly that have landed on my shoulder.
After a while, it flew away, but it left a colorful dust on my shoulder. Then I realize,relatives friends are like butterflies..they come and go but one thing is for sure..it will surely leave a colorful mark in our lives.
-thanks for being one of those butterflies in my life.
Good morning 
, keep safe always. Stay Healthy always my friend🌈🙏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When did Jman change his username??


I was wondering why I couldn't find any of Jman's posts...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think @sportura hacked Jman's account...


Or, Jman and Sporty are the same person all along...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> There was once a butterfly that have landed on my shoulder.
> After a while, it flew away, but it left a colorful dust on my shoulder. Then I realize,relatives friends are like butterflies..they come and go but one thing is for sure..it will surely leave a colorful mark in our lives.
> -thanks for being one of those butterflies in my life.
> Good morning
> , keep safe always. Stay Healthy always my friend🌈🙏


I usually guess that I'm the "pigeon", but I'll take "butterfly".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Millions of trees were planted by squirrels who buried nuts and seeds and then forgot where they hid them...

Do good and forget...

They will bear fruits...

And rewards will come flowing back to you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ummmm what about owning one of these bad boys?
> View attachment 15651556


I was thinking there was a lot of shame in OoO.

Actually, nice strap!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice strap


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

What's going on, @Pongster? You okay?

Thank you for the lovely thoughts.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think @sportura hacked Jman's account...


I had the same thought. Didn't Sporty miss out on trademarking this name.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What's going on, @Pongster? You okay?
> 
> Thank you for the lovely thoughts.


He's on an existential journey this morning or just tripping


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> What's going on, @Pongster? You okay?
> 
> Thank you for the lovely thoughts.


just increasing the value of my posts in OoO.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ummmm what about owning one of these bad boys?
> View attachment 15651556


Nice strap...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice strap


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> just increasing the value of my posts in OoO.


.....why?

Don't tell us that you're culling the herd...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

You know that scared little man who got his licence from a packet of corn flakes that won’t pass anyone, or anything on the road, including clapped out trucks or pensioners riding push bikes with baskets?

I was stuck behind him most of the drive home today.

It was excruciating...


SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> You know that scared little man who got his licence from a packet of corn flakes that won't pass anyone, or anything on the road, including clapped out trucks or pensioners riding push bikes with baskets?
> 
> I was stuck behind him most of the drive home today.
> 
> ...


Whew! Starting to get worried about where you've been.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Another one from left field...
> 
> I just searched for IRS in my Gmail and it was able to "read" IRS from a PICTURE in my email from the USPS. We get PIN numbers since some data breach years ago.
> 
> ...


I tried to get a pin this year but couldn't since no 2nd form of ID they would recognize.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Was that before, after or during the procedure.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Penile implant lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't get too cocky, it's 10% knowing what to look for and 90% the mustache
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Right it's been a tough year wearing a mask.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> You know that scared little man who got his licence from a packet of corn flakes that won't pass anyone, or anything on the road, including clapped out trucks or pensioners riding push bikes with baskets?
> 
> I was stuck behind him most of the drive home today.
> 
> ...


I don't remember you behind me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Actually I think, in the conventional sense, value adding to OoO is a point of shame


True but if you notice there's a lot of disdain for OoO ers and their high post count. It's like we didn't earn it like watch breath.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does anyone have a @5959HH update?


None very concerned...

Btw Mrs BT and I have a vax appt tomorrow.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I don't have the energy to finish reading that thread. Is the bottom line that Rolex will honor a warranty even if you buy pre-owned and are not the original owner?


Of course.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> There was once a butterfly that have landed on my shoulder.
> After a while, it flew away, but it left a colorful dust on my shoulder. Then I realize,relatives friends are like butterflies..they come and go but one thing is for sure..it will surely leave a colorful mark in our lives.
> -thanks for being one of those butterflies in my life.
> Good morning
> , keep safe always. Stay Healthy always my friend🌈🙏


I think @Merv hacked pong account.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> True but if you notice there's a lot of disdain for OoO ers and their high post count. It's like we didn't earn it like watch breath.


I'd say F 'em. LOL, yeah, like he "earned" it.

The OoO ers are the real definition of participating in an on line community like real life. Here, friendships are forged and we get to know people (virtually) and we have helped weed out so many scammers in the last year. What has these salty & jealous people done?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> just increasing the value of my posts in OoO.


Dang, this puts pressure on your fellow bros!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Penile implant lol


"Thank you aliens! You saved my marriage!"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> True but if you notice there's a lot of disdain for OoO ers and their high post count. It's like we didn't earn it like watch breath.


Non-OoO'ers are jealous about what we have, and that's totally understandable.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I'd say F 'em. LOL, yeah, like he "earned" it.
> 
> The OoO ers are the real definition of participating in an on line community like real life. Here, friendships are forged and we get to know people (virtually) and we have helped weed out so many scammers in the last year. What has these salty & jealous people done?


^this!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Nice strap!!!
> 
> For reals, where can i get one for my Bond????


LOL I got it off a guy on Etsy called Teenage Grandpa (can't remember if it's two words or all one word) maybe 6 years ago? His account is currently inactive but PM him on Etsy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> just increasing the value of my posts in OoO.


why would you do that?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> ^this!


Yeah, they're arguing in the "Issue with Large Vendor" thread based on their false beliefs and spewing nonsense under their misguided notion of "participation". I don't even participate in those stupid threads anymore because I get sick of arguing with stupid people.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I got it off a guy on Etsy called Teenage Grandpa (can't remember if it's two words or all one word) maybe 6 years ago? His account is currently inactive but PM him on Etsy


At first glance, I thought you said something about "getting off" ...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> True but if you notice there's a lot of disdain for OoO ers and their high post count. It's like we didn't earn it like watch breath.


oh god people actually care about that?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I'd say F 'em. LOL, yeah, like he "earned" it.
> 
> The OoO ers are the real definition of participating in an on line community like real life. Here, friendships are forged and we get to know people (virtually) and we have helped weed out so many scammers in the last year. What has these salty & jealous people done?


provided confirmation bias (eg saying nice watch even when it's a POS)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

In the spirit of all things poetry
Her bouquet cleaved his hardened shell - and fondled his muscled heart. He imbibed her glistening spell, just before the other shoe fell


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At first glance, I thought you said something about "getting off" ...


Now this post has value!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, they're arguing in the "Issue with Large Vendor" thread based on their false beliefs and spewing nonsense under their misguided notion of "participation". I don't even participate in those stupid threads anymore because I get sick of arguing with stupid people.


they deag you down to their level then beat you with experience?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Non-OoO'ers are jealous about what we have, and that's totally understandable.


WUS brotherhood can't be based on wrist shots alone. JS

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> "Thank you aliens! You saved my marriage!"


Didn't say I got 1 to keep


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I put my name and Mrs BT names in 10 different counties... So now a 4 hour drive to Hatteras on outer banks tomorrow. Scenic...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> provided confirmation bias (eg saying nice watch even when it's a POS)


Now, that's being nice.

We'll say "wear in good health"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> they deag you down to their level then beat you with experience?


LOL, yes, indeed that was the case in that thread with a particular poster.

By the way, who was it that had that tag line in his signature? I remember that line plus he had a gif of a person using a hammer to beat another.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Brother @AL9C1, any news on @5959HH ?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> So did I. Really wish I would have got his number to check in.


yeah mate, that would have been better. Hope he's alright


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I put my name and Mrs BT names in 10 different counties... So now a 4 hour drive to Hatteras on outer banks tomorrow. Scenic...


Smart move and congrats on the vaccine appointment.

Should be nice and quiet on OBX this time a year....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brother @AL9C1, any news on @5959HH ?


Collaborative effort found a contact number. Talked to someone that I'm assuming might be his daughter or someone close to him. She said she would give him a message that I called. Just speculating that he may not be in condition to talk right now. Not sure what that means but I'm praying for whatever the situation might be. I asked if he was ok and she wouldn't give me an answer but she would give him the message that I called.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, they're arguing in the "Issue with Large Vendor" thread based on their false beliefs and spewing nonsense under their misguided notion of "participation". I don't even participate in those stupid threads anymore because I get sick of arguing with stupid people.


I went back and read some more of that thread and almost commented, but ultimately controlled that impulse. There's a guy on there that just can't seem to grasp the concept that a very large non-AD Rolex reseller would put legal CYA language on his site that he can't guarantee that Rolex will honor the remaining warranty, while anonymous members of the forum will almost guarantee that the warranty is good.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> True but if you notice there's a lot of disdain for OoO ers and their high post count. It's like we didn't earn it like watch breath.


If they want, I too can rail against fiat money and price inflation.

WB must has been crushed when that goldbug didn't get nominated to the Fed...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Collaborative effort found a contact number. Talked to someone that I'm assuming might be his daughter or someone close to him. She said she would give him a message that I called. Just speculating that he may not be in condition to talk right now. Not sure what that means but I'm praying for whatever the situation might be. I asked if he was ok and she wouldn't give me an answer but she would give him the message that I called.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks for giving us an update. Yeah, I checked his profile and he hasn't logged in for five days so I was concerned for his well being.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I went back and read some more of that thread and almost commented, but ultimately controlled that impulse. There's a guy on there that just can't seem to grasp the concept that a very large non-AD Rolex reseller would put legal CYA language on his site that he can't guarantee that Rolex will honor the remaining warranty, while anonymous members of the forum will almost guarantee that the warranty is good.


I stay away from most of those types of threads. You have a mix of clueless people and internet "experts". Recipe for disaster.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Collaborative effort found a contact number. Talked to someone that I'm assuming might be his daughter or someone close to him. She said she would give him a message that I called. Just speculating that he may not be in condition to talk right now. Not sure what that means but I'm praying for whatever the situation might be. I asked if he was ok and she wouldn't give me an answer but she would give him the message that I called.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That sounds really really ominous... Hoping for the best.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Warning possible NSFW!!!
Might be too sexy to post here.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Collaborative effort found a contact number. Talked to someone that I'm assuming might be his daughter or someone close to him. She said she would give him a message that I called. Just speculating that he may not be in condition to talk right now. Not sure what that means but I'm praying for whatever the situation might be. I asked if he was ok and she wouldn't give me an answer but she would give him the message that I called.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks for the info Al, not good news but thanks for the info none the less :-(

Here's hoping 59 improves


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Warning possible NSFW!!!
> Might be too sexy to post here.
> View attachment 15652493
> View attachment 15652494
> View attachment 15652495


Looks great!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@5959HH, this is for you, big guy.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> I had the same thought. Didn't Sporty miss out on trademarking this name.


If you remember that guy who bragged about how he played two AD's against each other in Aruba a couple of years ago, he created that userid to troll me when I called him on it, caused some drama. It's my IG handle, however.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> If you remember that guy who bragged about how he played two AD's against each other in Aruba a couple of years ago, he created that userid to troll me when I called him on it, caused some drama. It's my IG handle, however.


Wasup stranger? When you coming back full time?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Warning possible NSFW!!!
> Might be too sexy to post here.
> View attachment 15652493
> View attachment 15652494
> View attachment 15652495


Great match!! Keeper for sure!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Warning possible NSFW!!!
> Might be too sexy to post here.
> View attachment 15652493
> View attachment 15652494
> View attachment 15652495


Watch really does work with anything, doesn't it?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Warning possible NSFW!!!
> Might be too sexy to post here.
> View attachment 15652493
> View attachment 15652494
> View attachment 15652495


Come on...that is a beaver tail worth risking your job for....NSFW is for wimps!!!!

Looks great.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

C'mon, who's more adorable than Jenna?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Watch really does work with anything, doesn't it?


That's a PAM for youse


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Watch really does work with anything, doesn't it?


Really kinda does. It's just crazy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Guys I have to come here first...the shame.
All my posts about how I loved the Panerai 00574...Owned it a whopping 3 days - Selling it. 
Its just not me...  
Is there a OoO award for quickest fail? 
Feels good to get that off my chest...

Ok have at me...asbestos suit on.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Guys I have to come here first...the shame.
> All my posts about how I loved the Panerai 00574...Owned it a whopping 3 days - Selling it.
> Its just not me...
> Is there a OoO award for quickest fail?
> ...


You weren't here for zelos meteorites?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Lamb sirloin steak. Never had before. Morrocan spice rub. Wife said meal of the year 2021. Dartagnan rocks.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Guys I have to come here first...the shame.
> All my posts about how I loved the Panerai 00574...Owned it a whopping 3 days - Selling it.
> Its just not me...
> Is there a OoO award for quickest fail?
> ...


Takes a lad to rock a PAM ;-)

same way the 116710LN is not me , I guess


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> C'mon, who's more adorable than Jenna?
> 
> View attachment 15652567


Adorable


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Takes a lad to rock a PAM ;-)
> 
> same way the 116710LN is not me , I guess


I know...I know. And its only 42mm. I'm not worthy.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> C'mon, who's more adorable than Jenna?
> 
> View attachment 15652567


Jenna... rhymes with Gunnar....

..... which flows into Gunnar you're an idiot

Brother of OoO


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You weren't here for zelos meteorites?


I don't know that one! LOL


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> I know...I know. And its only 42mm. I'm not worthy.


Looked good on your wrist dude but if it doesn't work it doesn't work....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> You weren't here for zelos meteorites?


Don't forget the blue one. That didn't flip for a while but not due to the lack of trying

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Lamb sirloin steak. Never had before. Morrocan spice rub. Wife said meal of the year 2021. Dartagnan rocks.
> 
> View attachment 15652697
> 
> View attachment 15652698


Looks amazing!

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Guys I have to come here first...the shame.
> All my posts about how I loved the Panerai 00574...Owned it a whopping 3 days - Selling it.
> Its just not me...
> Is there a OoO award for quickest fail?
> ...


Don't be a quitter!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> I don't know that one! LOL


I think Jman's blue alpinist was the quickest one to be flipped on here*

* official OoO records don't consider Sappie's flips, I don't think he even knows what's going on there

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Guys I have to come here first...the shame.
> All my posts about how I loved the Panerai 00574...Owned it a whopping 3 days - Selling it.
> Its just not me...
> Is there a OoO award for quickest fail?
> ...


No ridicule whatsoever. It's a beautiful watch but Panerai is definitely not for everyone. I'm sure you're not really taking a loss on it since you bought it priced right. I think Jman sold his Pepsi. Talk about kooky. jk. 
Only question is what's next?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't be a quitter!


I laughed out loud. The worst part is I can't (won't) try to sell it on WUS it would be too fishy...all that self promotion.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Lamb sirloin steak. Never had before. Morrocan spice rub. Wife said meal of the year 2021. Dartagnan rocks.
> 
> View attachment 15652697
> 
> View attachment 15652698


Don't know anything about lamb but that looks phenomenal. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't know anything about lamb but that looks phenomenal.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Me neither but it really really does...that is once I realized that one was before and one was after (cooked). LOL
I thought yikes that is too raw for me to eat...  ?
Well uncooked meat usually is...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Guys I have to come here first...the shame.
> All my posts about how I loved the Panerai 00574...Owned it a whopping *3 days* - Selling it.
> Its just not me...
> Is there a OoO award for quickest fail?
> ...


3 days? Rookie!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> I don't know that one! LOL


Count yourself fortunate. Only thing worse than the meteorite was the blue GMT...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't forget the blue one. That didn't flip for a while but not due to the lack of trying
> 
> Brother of OoO


#nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I don't know that one! LOL


Twin acquires by jman and me... Flipped almost instant followed shortly by BSF with a blue.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

#nra... Speaking of jman


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't know anything about lamb but that looks phenomenal.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You like game like venison ( being a country boy, i am guessing) you would like lamb


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> No ridicule whatsoever. It's a beautiful watch but Panerai is definitely not for everyone. I'm sure you're not really taking a loss on it since you bought it priced right. I think *Jman sold his Pepsi.* Talk about kooky. jk.
> Only question is what's next?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And Mrs. Jman took his other one!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> You like game like venison ( being a country boy, i am guessing) you would like lamb


Lamb goat bear venison rabbit squirrel possum raccoon etc all good


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Me neither but it really really does...that is once I realized that one was before and one was after (cooked). LOL
> I thought yikes that is too raw for me to eat...  ?
> Well uncooked meat usually is...


Medium rare'ish


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Elk bison


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Lamb goat bear venison rabbit squirrel possum raccoon etc all good


Never had bear. Squirell .... ok'ish


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Elk bison


Most feckin definetely. Eat bison several times a month. What i need to reduce weight....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, they're arguing in the "Issue with Large Vendor" thread based on their false beliefs and spewing nonsense under their misguided notion of "participation". I don't even participate in those stupid threads anymore because I get sick of arguing with stupid people.


Speaking of that, what's up with the Display Case Back thread? Was that also moved in from F2 or elsewhere? It grew fast for how few regular contributors there are. Also, I'm always suspicious of people who are too hot for modded Rolex.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Twin acquires by jman and me... Flipped almost instant followed shortly by BSF with a blue.


Shortly being quite awhile if i recall correctly... ;-)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Guys I have to come here first...the shame.
> All my posts about how I loved the Panerai 00574...Owned it a whopping 3 days - Selling it.
> Its just not me...
> Is there a OoO award for quickest fail?
> ...


It's not a watch for everyone. I'm glad you didn't agonize over the decision.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Never had bear. Squirell .... ok'ish


Bear is tasty. It can be somewhat like beef or bison.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> #nra... Speaking of jman


You mean @manofrolex is really @ManofZelos


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Warning possible NSFW!!!
> Might be too sexy to post here.
> View attachment 15652493
> View attachment 15652494
> View attachment 15652495


Thats sexy alright


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @5959HH, this is for you, big guy.
> 
> View attachment 15652527


Ditto. Get well soon brother @5959HH

The whole team is cheering you on


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> If you remember that guy who bragged about how he played two AD's against each other in Aruba a couple of years ago, he created that userid to troll me when I called him on it, caused some drama. It's my IG handle, however.


Yes, the Aruba Guy DJStevez who has since been banned by Sgt.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> C'mon, who's more adorable than Jenna?
> 
> View attachment 15652567


Kristen Bell?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Guys I have to come here first...the shame.
> All my posts about how I loved the Panerai 00574...Owned it a whopping 3 days - Selling it.
> Its just not me...
> Is there a OoO award for quickest fail?
> ...


Nope. That goes to Hamstur. He listed his watch the minute he laid eyes on the BB58.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Lamb sirloin steak. Never had before. Morrocan spice rub. Wife said meal of the year 2021. Dartagnan rocks.
> 
> View attachment 15652697
> 
> View attachment 15652698


Looks yummy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Don't be a quitter!


It's called the Wooden Spoon award


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I laughed out loud. The worst part is I can't (won't) try to sell it on WUS it would be too fishy...all that self promotion.


You won't be the first. Plenty of members buy Rolex with posts of incoming, wrist shots etc. only to be followed by a sales listing calling it BNIB and only "worn for some photo taking". LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't know anything about lamb but that looks phenomenal.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I had Lamb Rogan Josh as one the dishes I had for dinner last night. It was yummy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Speaking of that, what's up with the Display Case Back thread? Was that also moved in from F2 or elsewhere? It grew fast for how few regular contributors there are. Also, I'm always suspicious of people who are too hot for modded Rolex.


Don't know. I haven't got good reception for the last few days so I haven't really kept up with all the threads.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nope. That goes to Hamstur. He listed his watch the minute he laid eyes on the BB58.


jman wasn't far behind


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You won't be the first. Plenty of members buy Rolex with posts of incoming, wrist shots etc. only to be followed by a sales listing calling it BNIB and only "worn for some photo taking". LOL.


people would buy a watch for a wristshot?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think @sportura hacked Jman's account...





Betterthere said:


> I think @Merv hacked pong account.


Sporty, Jman, Mav, Pong 
The OoO deep state?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> people would buy a watch for a wristshot?


I guess a Rolex that they bought at MSRP to flip. 😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> I know...I know. And its only 42mm. I'm not worthy.


Maybe you need a 44mm Luminor:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> You weren't here for zelos meteorites?


Or Jman's Zodiac!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think Jman's blue alpinist was the quickest one to be flipped on here*
> 
> * official OoO records don't consider Sappie's flips, I don't think he even knows what's going on there
> 
> Brother of OoO


True, it's all a blur.

But I'm sure I've kept them for a week at least!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Me neither but it really really does...that is once I realized that one was before and one was after (cooked). LOL
> I thought yikes that is too raw for me to eat...
> Well uncooked meat usually is...


A friend of mine likes his steaks blue-rare. He would say, "Don't put it on the grill, just swear at it a few times."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I'd say F 'em. LOL, yeah, like he "earned" it.
> 
> The OoO ers are the real definition of participating in an on line community like real life. Here, friendships are forged and we get to know people (virtually) and we have helped weed out so many scammers in the last year. What has these salty & jealous people done?


That deserves a good gif


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> jman wasn't far behind


Speaking of which, haven't seen Jman posting at all. Hope he is all okay.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Collaborative effort found a contact number. Talked to someone that I'm assuming might be his daughter or someone close to him. She said she would give him a message that I called. Just speculating that he may not be in condition to talk right now. Not sure what that means but I'm praying for whatever the situation might be. I asked if he was ok and she wouldn't give me an answer but she would give him the message that I called.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks for the update bro, prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> people would buy a watch for a wristshot?


No, but they would to make some quick cash. Over the three years that I am on this Rolex forum, I have noticed a few people post incoming shots and then list those same watches for sale. Hence why I said to Mickey that he isn't the first and certainly won't be the last.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Sporty, Jman, Mav, Pong
> The OoO deep state?


How deep?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Speaking of which, haven't seen Jman posting at all. Hope he is all okay.


Jman said he been busy as hell with work.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I guess a Rolex that they bought at MSRP to flip.


Yup. I have chanced across a few of those. I think one of them eventually asked to change his posting handle as he wanted to become a dealer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That deserves a good gif


That... I wouldn't mind her to come over and fix my plumbing every couple of days. 

She said "The pipe's blocked so I got to blow it."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Jman said he been busy as hell with work.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks. Unlike me, I am just lazing around, LOL


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Speaking of which, haven't seen Jman posting at all. Hope he is all okay.


I've been in touch on the phone...he's superb and as fancy as ever!

Anyone want to buy a BB58 in blue? Asking for a friend....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How deep?


twss


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Or Jman's Zodiac!


i like zodiac


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I don't remember you behind me.


Yes. 
Patience is a virtue I am sorely lacking.

Another to add to my ever increasing list of personality faults...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> True but if you notice there's a lot of disdain for OoO ers and their high post count. It's like we didn't earn it like watch breath.


Should have just posted "Nice watch" 20,000 times?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> That deserves a good gif


Send her over. My pipes need some manipulating...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How deep?


Can't say. That info is available on a need to know basis, and it's way above my security clearance level.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i like zodiac
> View attachment 15652823


Nice brown leather ottoman, or other non-descript furniture item.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's called the Wooden Spoon award


Also called the Omega award*

* not just a swipe at the brand but it is the last letter or the Greek alphabet which is the only reason why I made this comment

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I had Lamb Rogan Josh as one the dishes I had for dinner last night. It was yummy.


I make a decent one of them that's cooled for 3.5 hours in a Dutch oven. Meat is melt in your mouth good

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> people would buy a watch for a wristshot?


People try on watches just for that

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Or Jman's Zodiac!


Lmao I forgot about that

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Speaking of which, haven't seen Jman posting at all. Hope he is all okay.


X2

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> I've been in touch on the phone...he's superb and as fancy as ever!
> 
> Anyone want to buy a BB58 in blue? Asking for a friend....


Good to hear!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Should have just posted "Nice watch" 20,000 times?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Because saying Nice Watch is actually credible more more Value adding than saying like "hey Gun I thought you were talking about getting off"

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Should have just posted "Nice watch" 20,000 times?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh, that's an idea too. I could get to 50,000 posts in no time


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Should have just posted "Nice watch" 20,000 times?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


nope. Post more like this -

❤Dear GOD... Touch the people around me, keep them happy and safe. 
Give them love, compassion and care... 
Bless them all with good health, peace in mind and kindness in their heart... 
Especially the one reading this message....
 ??❣??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> People try on watches just for that
> 
> Brother of OoO


What? Try on watches in an AD and post them here? Surely not...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? Try on watches in an AD and post them here? Surely not...


with the plastic, tags and all?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I make a decent one of them that's cooled for 3.5 hours in a Dutch oven. Meat is melt in your mouth good
> 
> Brother of OoO


I want to fill my mouth with some of that meat.

Oh wait... 

That didn't sound too good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> Brother of OoO


Me too.

See? Not too difficult to get your post count up. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> with the plastic, tags and all?


No, there's the display model these days.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> with the plastic, tags and all?





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? Try on watches in an AD and post them here? Surely not...


Guilty as charged.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Guilty as charged.


LOL. At least arrange it in some where that your wrist obstructs the tag so it is more believable that it is an "incoming wrist shot"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, there's the display model these days.


ah the one perpetually set to Rolex time


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> ah the one perpetually set to Rolex time


It just happened to be ten past ten.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. At least arrange it in some where that your wrist obstructs the tag so it is more believable that it is an "incoming wrist shot"


So I like wearing my watches WITH the tag, blow me!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> nope. Post more like this -
> 
> Dear GOD... Touch the people around me, keep them happy and safe.
> Give them love, compassion and care...
> ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Guilty as charged.


That watch is trying you on!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Glad to get my YM back!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Collaborative effort found a contact number. Talked to someone that I'm assuming might be his daughter or someone close to him. She said she would give him a message that I called. Just speculating that he may not be in condition to talk right now. Not sure what that means but I'm praying for whatever the situation might be. I asked if he was ok and she wouldn't give me an answer but she would give him the message that I called.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Appreciate the effort.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> If you remember that guy who bragged about how he played two AD's against each other in Aruba a couple of years ago, he created that userid to troll me when I called him on it, caused some drama. It's my IG handle, however.


Yep, I remember that thread. It's sad that the availability of desired watches makes or encourages someone to go too such lengths to purchase and then feel the need to go online and brag about the whole buy. Alt. he's always been an a-hole. My gut says the latter 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Watch really does work with anything, doesn't it?


Wait, are we discussing Speedies again 

I bought a Speedy b/c just about everyone was saying what a strap monster it is. They weren't wrong and the watch has even grown on me. @5959HH was right in that it's one of the most legible watches out there.

I guess you could say the same about PAMs!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Takes a lad to rock a PAM ;-)
> 
> same way the 116710LN is not me , I guess


I often wonder how much watch bashing is really not the watch per se but the basher's wrist size that's the deciding factor.

Ok, now you two can get back to discussing size and circumference 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Don't know anything about lamb but that looks phenomenal.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You are missing out on a treat. Ask BT he's probably got a 6 mo supply.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Jman said he been busy as hell with work.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Is there an excuse in there somewhere; we've seen where he works 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That... I wouldn't mind her to come over and fix my plumbing every couple of days.
> 
> She said "The pipe's blocked so I got to blow it."


Unless she uses a snake to unblock the snake - ouch.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Unless she uses a snake to unblock the snake - ouch.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


 If suction isn't enough, I'm quite sure her tongue will suffice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> If suction isn't enough, I'm quite sure her tongue will suffice.


I am sure she has a little piercing with a stud on her tongue too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> If suction isn't enough, I'm quite sure her tongue will suffice.


Am sure she is good at what she does. But i also wouldnt mind inserting my own plumbing tool in her piping.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Am sure she is good at what she does. But i also wouldnt mind inserting my own plumbing tool in her piping.


As in "Ponged"!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I often wonder how much watch bashing is really not the watch per se but the basher's wrist size that's the deciding factor.
> 
> Ok, now you two can get back to discussing size and circumference
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


What about length?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? Try on watches in an AD and post them here? Surely not...


Some forums would call that an incoming thread...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, that's an idea too. I could get to 50,000 posts in no time


Isn't that how Sticky became the man to beat?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? Try on watches in an AD and post them here? Surely not...


And now that Rolex has dummies you can just go into an AD, try on a Daytona then come here and do a 'got the call' thread

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Me too.
> 
> See? Not too difficult to get your post count up. LOL.


Correct 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, there's the display model these days.


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Guilty as charged.


Whoa!!! MSRP? Nice!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait, are we discussing Speedies again
> 
> I bought a Speedy b/c just about everyone was saying what a strap monster it is. They weren't wrong and the watch has even grown on me. @5959HH was right in that it's one of the most legible watches out there.
> 
> ...


It's by far the most legible watch I have ever tried on, even more legible when the lume is on

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Some forums would call that an incoming thread...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


NRA again

Brother of OoO


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? Try on watches in an AD and post them here? Surely not...


If the Ferrari and McLaren dealership would let me sit in a couple cars...I'd have some amazing wrist shots for you guys!

Listed the Panerai...so mad at myself.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Kristen Bell?


She def has the singing thing nailed but can she do this?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Whoa!!! MSRP? Nice!
> 
> Brother of OoO


Is that one hard to get at MSRP?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Is that one hard to get at MSRP?


Nope - jomashop had bnib for $3,300 awhile ago. Msrp is 4k i think


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Guilty as charged.


WHAT size is that!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


>


That is priceless.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Wrong thread again. LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> You are missing out on a treat. Ask BT he's probably got a 6 mo supply.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Sorry just venison.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Little cold for the beach ain't it?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's another view.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's another view.
> 
> View attachment 15653610


I miss the City.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> WHAT size is that!


The watch or my wrist? My wrist is a bit over 6". Maybe I should change my handle to Bonywrist2.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15653598


Is that where they're giving the ???


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The watch or my wrist? My wrist is a bit over 6". Maybe I should change my handle to Bonywrist2.


Ok. I meant the watch...I guess I don't know my Tudor anymore as I have no idea what that watch is. I tried Googling "Tudor Behemoth" but nothing came up.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

OoO Tip of the Day! Amazing Free TV and a easy way to get divorced! 😂

There is a channel on my TV (and Free online) that plays nothing but episode after episode after episode of the British Antique RoadShow and I can not stop watching it. I have watched it or had it on for about 3 weeks and I think it will be the reason I get a divorce after 25 years. 😂😂😂😂. At first the Mrs. was interested but now...she is OVER IT. LOL









Pluto TV Spotlight on Pluto TV


Roll out the red carpet and turn down the lights, because the biggest movies are here on Pluto TV Spotlight.




pluto.tv


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> People try on watches just for that
> 
> Brother of OoO


For a while, I think half of my wrist shots were at boutiques and ADs.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> For a while, I think half of my wrist shots were at boutiques and ADs.


😂


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> View attachment 15651406
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever been to the Air Force Museum near Linköping? There's some fascinating Cold War history documented there. It is unfortunately much better known in Sweden than the US, which is unfortunate, because the knowledge would dispel some popular misconceptions.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Speakjng of antiques, just found this for $20. Manual wind travel.alarm clock. Versus hodinkee for 6,000.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Glad to get my YM back!


The YM looks chunkier here than I expected it would.

And again, it makes much more sense with alcoholic beverages than it does with seawater, IMO.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Speakjng of antiques, just found this for $20. Manual wind travel.alarm clock. Versus hodinkee for 6,000.


Man, if I still traveled for work, I'd definitely want one of these as a third backup alarm. The ticking would remind me of the old days.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> The YM looks chunkier here than I expected it would.
> 
> And again, it makes much more sense with alcoholic beverages than it does with seawater, IMO.


Hence the name Yachtmaster rather than Seamaster.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Speakjng of antiques, just found this for $20. Manual wind travel.alarm clock. Versus hodinkee for 6,000.


If Hodinkee listed that under their "Vintage" it would be $699


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> 😂
> View attachment 15653648


Hey, I made sure to show the display cases in the background so that WUSsies wouldn't think I was faking it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Speakjng of antiques, just found this for $20. Manual wind travel.alarm clock. Versus hodinkee for 6,000.


Very cool! I think already shared this, but I found this old wind up a couple months ago for about the same price. Not for travel but I love the old winding action and the loud ticking. And the alarm still works too. Has a little slide thingy for regulating and is now amazingly accurate.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Ok. I meant the watch...I guess I don't know my Tudor anymore as I have no idea what that watch is. I tried Googling "Tudor Behemoth" but nothing came up.


Tudor P01. It's only a "42mm" case so technically just 1mm larger than my Black Bay, or same size as the Pelagos which I've tried a couple times and actually wears nicely on my wrist.

But the lug-to-lug on the P01 is long... I'm guessing over 50mm, and the bezel locking mechanism adds more to that physically and visually.

I love the look of the watch, just not how it wears me.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Tudor P01. It's only a "42mm" case so technically just 1mm larger than my Black Bay, or same size as the Pelagos which I've tried a couple times and actually wears nicely on my wrist.
> 
> But the lug-to-lug on the P01 is long... I'm guessing over 50mm, and the bezel locking mechanism adds more to that physically and visually.
> 
> I love the look of the watch, just not how it wears me.


I'm sure its an optical illusion with those end links and all...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Very cool! I think already shared this, but I found this old wind up a couple months ago for about the same price. Not for travel but I love the old winding action and the loud ticking. And the alarm still works too. Has a little slide thingy for regulating and is now amazingly accurate.


I've picked up a couple over the years...sometimes I wind up all the clocks you can't hear yourself think. I just love the chimes and then when the mantle clock, the cuckoo clock and the rest of them go off its hilarious. These two work perfectly although I know they want to be cleaned and oiled.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK got first shot


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> OK got first shot


I don't want to but I'm sure when its my turn I will.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I don't want to but I'm sure when its my turn I will.


Make it your turn lol


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> OK got first shot


. I actually got mine today too. So far so good.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I'm sure its an optical illusion with those end links and all...


Based on photos others have posted, I think it really is that big.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Based on photos others have posted, I think it really is that big.


TWSS


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> TWSS


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Our cousins in Italy sent us the smallest moka pot I've ever seen (along with some other snacks).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Based on photos others have posted, I think it really is that big.


Big Al is the only guy that can wear it. And it looks good on him too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> OK got first shot





Mickey said:


> I don't want to but I'm sure when its my turn I will.





Betterthere said:


> Make it your turn lol





kiwi71 said:


> . I actually got mine today too. So far so good.


Glad you guys got your shots. Do it Mickey!

My mother-in-law just got hers thankfully. There was a serious outbreak at her seniors home, but she remained negative throughout. Most came out of it okay, lots were asymptomatic, a couple died.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Correct
> 
> Brother of OoO


Answering every post also helps


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She def has the singing thing nailed but can she do this?
> 
> View attachment 15653474


Sure


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> WHAT size is that!


Don't be alarmed. It's not the watch, it's the wrist


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure


Kristen is the other one.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't be alarmed. It's not the watch, it's the wrist


Damn.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I'm sure its an optical illusion with those end links and all...


Fellow Aussie, DaveandStu has one but he has big wrists so it looks normal.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Kristen is the other one.


That's supposed to be Kristen Bell. She's petite like Jenna too and cute


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's supposed to be Kristen Bell. She's petite like Jenna too and cute


Kristen definitely looks more like Elsa, but she does the voice of this gal:


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone have an opinion on or heard of this? I have sent and received FedEx packages for the last 10 month and have never heard of this.

Some people are putting on their for sale posts? Is it just a way to try and "better protect" themselves from fraud? If so It makes me distrust a seller that starts our "relationship" out lying.

"*NOTE: Insurance restrictions due to COVID19 now require packages be delivered to a local FedEx ship center. Buyer must confirm pickup location before shipment."


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fellow Aussie, DaveandStu has one but he has big wrists so it looks normal.


Yeah, I told him once the same. That P01 looks like normal on his wrist.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Glad you guys got your shots. Do it Mickey!
> 
> My mother-in-law just got hers thankfully. There was a serious outbreak at her seniors home, but she remained negative throughout. Most came out of it okay, lots were asymptomatic, a couple died.


Liked for your MIL. Our condolences to her friends.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Anyone have an opinion on or heard of this? I have sent and received FedEx packages for the last 10 month and have never heard of this.
> 
> Some people are putting on their for sale posts? Is it just a way to try and "better protect" themselves from fraud? If so It makes me distrust a seller that starts our "relationship" out lying.
> 
> "*NOTE: Insurance restrictions due to COVID19 now require packages be delivered to a local FedEx ship center. Buyer must confirm pickup location before shipment."


I've had a couple of packages come in from fedex this month, haven't had any issues or needed to do anything affirmative to confirm my package. Deliveries have been slower by maybe a day or two, but that's it


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've had a couple of packages come in from fedex this month, haven't had any issues or needed to do anything affirmative to confirm my package. Deliveries have been slower by maybe a day or two, but that's it


Yeah I'm calling Bravo Sierra on it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's by far the most legible watch I have ever tried on, even more legible when the lume is on
> 
> Brother of OoO


I seldom get to experience lume at these latitudes 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Anyone have an opinion on or heard of this? I have sent and received FedEx packages for the last 10 month and have never heard of this.
> 
> Some people are putting on their for sale posts? Is it just a way to try and "better protect" themselves from fraud? If so It makes me distrust a seller that starts our "relationship" out lying.
> 
> "*NOTE: Insurance restrictions due to COVID19 now require packages be delivered to a local FedEx ship center. Buyer must confirm pickup location before shipment."


There was another thread about it (either Public or Rolex/Tudor). Might be related to UPS/FedEx reducing door-to-door shipments because they're operating at capacity already.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Have you ever been to the Air Force Museum near Linköping? There's some fascinating Cold War history documented there. It is unfortunately much better known in Sweden than the US, which is unfortunate, because the knowledge would dispel some popular misconceptions.


I haven't. Something for a future road trip. My wife spent a year studying there (getting her teaching certification) and I visited often because they had a McDs 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Kristen definitely looks more like Elsa, but she does the voice of this gal:


Sorry that I got confused.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, I told him once the same. That P01 looks like normal on his wrist.


I met a giant the other day with 8.5" wrists. His Seiko Monster looked like a kid's Mickey Mouse watch and shaking his hands is like holding a dinner plate


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Yeah I'm calling Bravo Sierra on it.


Can't you check the FedEx terms on their website?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't you check the FedEx terms on their website?


I could but I don't know why FedEx has been making exceptions for me the last 10 months...although I am special.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I met a giant the other day with 8.5" wrists. His Seiko Monster looked like a kid's Mickey Mouse watch and shaking his hands is like holding a dinner plate


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry that I got confused.


I've got a 4 year old girl. I know my Annas and Elsas!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey said:


> I could but I don't know why FedEx has been making exceptions for me the last 10 months...although I am special.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Trying her out. Didn't have the patience to size the bracelet yet, but this works for now.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Trying her out. Didn't have the patience to size the bracelet yet, but this works for now.


I had that watch! Bought from Seiya years ago...not sure why I didn't keep it. I was DEEP into Seiko for while.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I had that watch!


Did you eventually tire of it? It really does feel like a much more expensive watch than it is.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Mickey® said:


> I had that watch! Bought from Seiya years ago...not sure why I didn't keep it. I was DEEP into Seiko for while.


@kiwi71 Wait maybe not....is this the same watch? Seiko Spirt SCVS001?
It was 2005 so...its been awhile!










I should have kept this too...      this was 2007.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I think kiwi's is a SARB035.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Did you eventually tire of it? It really does feel like a much more expensive watch than it is.


Especially on a strap. The bracelet brings it down. I had one, or something very similar.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I think kiwi's is a SARB035.


AH I my Seiko is Rusty....use it or lose it. It was one of the first 6r15's back then I think. Wonderful bracelet and display back.

Its a blessing and a curse that Gmail never goes away...all my regrets and mistakes there for me to pull back up.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> @kiwi71 Wait maybe not....is this the same watch? Seiko Spirt SCVS001?
> It was 2005 so...its been awhile!
> 
> View attachment 15654308
> ...


Nope, very similar but not quite the same. Mine's a SARB035. Yours may have been a bit more rare.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> @kiwi71 Wait maybe not....is this the same watch? Seiko Spirt SCVS001?
> It was 2005 so...its been awhile!
> 
> View attachment 15654308
> ...


I've owned these Seikos too, but all have moved on to new homes:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I've got a 4 year old girl. I know my Annas and Elsas!!


Daddy's little princess. When my daughter was younger, we will be watching re-runs of Disney Princess movies every weekend on DVD. Frozen is more recent and hence I have little knowledge of it because she was already in high school then.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I've owned these Seikos too, but all have moved on to new homes:


I had that 1st Gen orange monster on the exact same NATO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Glad you guys got your shots. Do it Mickey!
> 
> My mother-in-law just got hers thankfully. There was a serious outbreak at her seniors home, but she remained negative throughout. Most came out of it okay, lots were asymptomatic, a couple died.


Can't like that in some ways but glad about MIL. So far 1st shot a nothing burger. We drove 216 miles to outer banks today to receive. Dare County (named after first English baby born in what became America) has a well run clinic. Bunch of old white people vaxxed Lmao.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I've owned these Seikos too, but all have moved on to new homes:


LOL I had BOTH of those Monsters too! 
This was my last Diver group shot before I got out...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Can't like that in some ways but glad about MIL. So far 1st **** a nothing burger. We drove 216 miles to outer banks today to receive. Dare County (named after first English baby born in what became America) has a well run clinic. Bunch of old white people vaxxed Lmao.
> View attachment 15654393
> View attachment 15654395


Gf

Wore this watch today to dazzle the nurse... Didn't work








Afterwards


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MrsBS's ultrasound class is getting word that they'll be required to have their shots as they start getting their hours in-clinic. She might get hers before anyone else in our family. I'm sure the whole class is also wondering if it'll extend to their immediate families, because if the students catch it in a clinic, they might still bring it home.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Guilty as charged.













OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS's ultrasound class is getting word that they'll be required to have their shots as they start getting their hours in-clinic. She might get hers before anyone else in our family. I'm sure the whole class is also wondering if it'll extend to their immediate families, because if the students catch it in a clinic, they might still bring it home.


good on Mrs BS... dunno on family tho cause like my son in law who was first in line...wives no go


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice foreleg!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Nice foreleg!


I've honestly never seen someone wear it on a calf. Doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another day that the Cowboys didn't lose!










Feeling pretty good about tomorrow too.

Thinking of you, Brother @5959HH...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> ...


nice box


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't be alarmed. It's not the watch, it's the wrist


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Anyone have an opinion on or heard of this? I have sent and received FedEx packages for the last 10 month and have never heard of this.
> 
> Some people are putting on their for sale posts? Is it just a way to try and "better protect" themselves from fraud? If so It makes me distrust a seller that starts our "relationship" out lying.
> 
> "*NOTE: Insurance restrictions due to COVID19 now require packages be delivered to a local FedEx ship center. Buyer must confirm pickup location before shipment."


Yes. It's real. I thought it's SOP as it's not the first time I received such messages from FedEx. Need confirmation whether to pick it up from a collection center or delivered to my building.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Yes. It's real. I thought it's SOP as it's not the first time I received such messages from FedEx. Need confirmation whether to pick it up from a collection center or delivered to my building.


Wild. Never got this and I ship a lot....in and out. Thanks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Wore this watch today to dazzle the nurse... Didn't work


Nice meal. 

Looks like the nurse wasn't interested in your Rolex. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Wild. Never got this and I ship a lot....in and out. Thanks.


In and Out? Isn't that a fast food joint?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In and Out? Isn't that a fast food joint?


YEP...and speaking of in and out...I'm keeping the Panerai! I put it on the black Panerai Croc strap and like it again. LOL What the hell... 
Lets see what I think in the morning!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice meal.
> 
> Looks like the nurse wasn't interested in your Rolex. LOL


Nope... another funny was ...you have to relax your muscle it's so hard.... I replied good luck with that as Mrs BT looked on from the next table.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> YEP...and speaking of in and out...I'm keeping the Panerai! I put it on the Panerai strap and like it again. LOL What the hell...
> Lets see what I think in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 15654794


looks good ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Nope... another funny was ...you have to relax your muscle it's so hard.... I replied good luck with that as Mrs BT looked on from the next table.


GF

And I also thought there should be a tip jar for the nurses.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> GF
> 
> And I also thought there should be a tip jar for the nurses.


GF x2

which arm? i said just put in right there where the polio scar is....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> GF x2
> 
> which arm? i said just put in right there where the polio scar is....


GFx3

Being around Mrs BT in a HS Gym brings out my HS mindset... She said it would not be funny to fall on the floor screaming during the 15 minute wait period. She also was not interested in my suggestion to let's make out while waiting.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> YEP...and speaking of in and out...I'm keeping the Panerai! I put it on the Panerai strap and like it again. LOL What the hell...
> Lets see what I think in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 15654794


Make up your mind bruh!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Nope... another funny was ...you have to relax your muscle it's so hard.... I replied good luck with that as Mrs BT looked on from the next table.


"I was looking at you and it got hard" or "you had been stroking it" would be my usual response


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> YEP...and speaking of in and out...I'm keeping the Panerai! I put it on the Panerai strap and like it again. LOL What the hell...
> Lets see what I think in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 15654794


I say keep it... such a good looking watch, and classic, imo! I never thought it would be a Panerai person, and now that I've had the Submersible for 6 months or so, I'm even considering another... maybe a Radiomir with a sandwich dial to switch it up! 

Also. was literally just speaking with my buddy about grabbing in n out haha ... double double, animal style and extra crispy fries!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Never rains but it pours.

Three watches will be shipped out. Getting one in return.

Getting rid of the Seamaster 300M, the Sinn 856 Nav B-Uhr LE and the Monaco.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Never rains but it pours.
> 
> Three watches will be shipped out. Getting one in return.
> 
> Getting rid of the Seamaster 300M, the Sinn 856 Nav B-Uhr LE and the Monaco.


That's cool mate.. three for one- that's what i could call a real consolidation. 
What are you getting?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> That's cool mate.. three for one- that's what i could call a real consolidation.
> What are you getting?


Yes, I do need to consolidate. What am I getting???

A clue:

It's by a brand I've never owned before.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS's ultrasound class is getting word that they'll be required to have their shots as they start getting their hours in-clinic. She might get hers before anyone else in our family. I'm sure the whole class is also wondering if it'll extend to their immediate families, because if the students catch it in a clinic, they might still bring it home.


Obviously not up to date with covid. If a person has been vaccinated how can they infect another person; assuming they wash and disinfect before going home?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Never rains but it pours.
> 
> Three watches will be shipped out. Getting one in return.
> 
> Getting rid of the Seamaster 300M, the Sinn 856 Nav B-Uhr LE and the Monaco.


so if mickey's in and out, sappie's gonna have three out and one in.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yes. It's real. I thought it's SOP as it's not the first time I received such messages from FedEx. Need confirmation whether to pick it up from a collection center or delivered to my building.


I've received a similar message, although mine was thankfully in Swedish 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In and Out? Isn't that a fast food joint?


Or a brothel










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, I do need to consolidate. What am I getting???
> 
> A clue:
> 
> It's by a brand I've never owned before.


On Top of my head I can think of JLC & ALS. any of those?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

About 12 h behind in the playoffs









LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've received a similar message, although mine was thankfully in Swedish
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Can't imagine getting one in Swedish...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> I miss the City.


X2

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's another view.
> 
> View attachment 15653610


That taken in the east village?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey said:


> If Hodinkee listed that under their "Vintage" it would be $699


And sold out

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Big Al is the only guy that can wear it. And it looks good on him too.


This is true

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Answering every post also helps


Lmao

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's supposed to be Kristen Bell. She's petite like Jenna too and cute


Kristen is loads of fun, all her roles are great

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, I do need to consolidate. What am I getting???
> 
> A clue:
> 
> It's by a brand I've never owned before.


Daniel Wellington?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Obviously not up to date with covid. If a person has been vaccinated how can they infect another person; assuming they wash and disinfect before going home?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


So far, they expect that vaccination prevents getting sick from infection - but does not prevent a person from becoming a carrier during infection. Since it takes hold in the respiratory pathway, it could still be spread by coughing, talking, etc. She'd still play it safe by masking up when outside the house and washing off when she gets home, of course.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> About 12 h behind in the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good games today. Hopefully better games tomorrow.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That taken in the east village?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Nope, Union Square. View from the soon-to-be new apt...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tiffany will be rooting for the Chiefs today from her couch. Just like the Cowboys...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it just me or is this really hot?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> GF
> 
> And I also thought there should be a tip jar for the nurses.


Just the tip? Doesn't seem fair, to go all that way and stop just short of the goal


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Just the tip? Doesn't seem fair, to go all that way and stop just short of the goal


there's a technique ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it just me or is she a cross between Adriana Lima and Alessandra Ambrosio?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> good games today. Hopefully better games tomorrow.


Looking forward to those games as well. Aware of the interest in football on OoO I lay low until I've watched the games I'm interested in.

Buffalo and Ravins was also a good game.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Still no news about how 5959HH is doing?


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looking forward to those games as well. Aware of the interest in football on OoO I lay low until I've watched the games I'm interested in.
> 
> Buffalo and Ravins was also a good game.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


that pick-six. Game changer.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still no news about how 5959HH is doing?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


PF made a timeline in the other thread


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> YEP...and speaking of in and out...I'm keeping the Panerai! I put it on the black Panerai Croc strap and like it again. LOL What the hell...
> Lets see what I think in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 15654794


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> GF x2
> 
> which arm? i said just put in right there where the polio scar is....


How's the arm btw? Mine's been sore as hell since around 3-4 hours post shot.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> YEP...and speaking of in and out...I'm keeping the Panerai! I put it on the black Panerai Croc strap and like it again. LOL What the hell...
> Lets see what I think in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 15654794


I love the inner turmoil. Lmao
Bro it looks fantastic and I know it's comfortable. It's like wearing anything out of your comfort zone. Takes a little bit to get used to it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, I do need to consolidate. What am I getting???
> 
> A clue:
> 
> It's by a brand I've never owned before.


You've succumbed to the VC


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Obviously not up to date with covid. If a person has been vaccinated how can they infect another person; assuming they wash and disinfect before going home?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Nra

Well 2 weeks after 1st shot b4 some immunity
2 weeks on Moderna after 2nd shot b4 94.1%
That leaves 5.9% that won't work on 100%
Altho hopefully effects lessened

And then there's that weak well we don't know how long immunity will last.. Either vax or have had Covid.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> How's the arm btw? Mine's been sore as hell since around 3-4 hours post shot.


Feels same as before... Course at 69... Sore is bau til get going.. 
Did have weird dream last night.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> How's the arm btw? Mine's been sore as hell since around 3-4 hours post shot.


Thus the tip jar.
Did you get pzifer or Moderna?

Think biggest change is I suddenly like Microsoft?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I love the inner turmoil. Lmao
> Bro it looks fantastic and I know it's comfortable. It's like wearing anything out of your comfort zone. Takes a little bit to get used to it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And I'm sharing the turmoil in front of all OoO... ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I love the inner turmoil. Lmao
> Bro it looks fantastic and I know it's comfortable. It's like wearing anything out of your comfort zone. Takes a little bit to get used to it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah has to be "big" for three out and 1 in...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Never rains but it pours.
> 
> Three watches will be shipped out. Getting one in return.
> 
> Getting rid of the Seamaster 300M, the Sinn 856 Nav B-Uhr LE and the Monaco.


Forgot you had any of those except the Gulf Monaco. Which is awesome but I understand.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Feels same as before... Course at 69... Sore is bau til get going..
> Did have weird dream last night.


Lol I had a couple of weird ones myself. Is that on the side effects list?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Nra
> 
> Well 2 weeks after 1st shot b4 some immunity
> 2 weeks on Moderna after 2nd shot b4 94.1%
> ...


Did you get Moderna or Pfizer?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Thus the tip jar.
> Did you get pzifer or Moderna?
> 
> Think biggest change is I suddenly like Microsoft?


NRA!

I got Pfizer


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally got an appt to get the vaccine on 3/30. Hope the J&J vaccine will be available by then. I like the idea of a single dose...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Finally got an appt to get the vaccine on 3/30. Hope the J&J vaccine will be available by then. I like the idea of a single dose...


On the downside, J&J reportedly takes a while to fully kick in. I haven't seen similar data for Moderna and Pfizer.









Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 Vaccine Candidate Interim Phase 1/2a Data Published in New England Journal of Medicine | Johnson & Johnson







www.jnj.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, I do need to consolidate. What am I getting???
> 
> A clue:
> 
> It's by a brand I've never owned before.


Lange?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Lange?


That would be cool. But which one??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie NEEDS a Lange.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I never win anything...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Finally got an appt to get the vaccine on 3/30. Hope the J&J vaccine will be available by then. I like the idea of a single dose...


Since your sharing hope you don't mind me asking...Are you in the "Need" demographic? Or are they just letting "anyone" schedule at this point?

We are not in anyway "anti-vacc'rs" but I think we are waiting as long as possible.


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mickey said:


> I never win anything...
> 
> View attachment 15655602
> View attachment 15655599


Isn't that a win?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Since your sharing hope you don't mind me asking...Are you in the "Need" demographic? Or are they just letting "anyone" schedule at this point?
> 
> We are not in anyway "anti-vacc'rs" but I think we are waiting as long as possible.


I know that New Jersey, my former home state where I was born and raised, in their infinite wisdom, just recently put smokers in the high risk category (because it's a disease you know), putting them ahead of teachers and public transit workers for the vaccine.

And there's no requirement of proof either, so no risk of fraud there. Not sure how'd you check anyway except for a sniff test.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ryang13 said:


> Isn't that a win?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was half joking...although the survival rate is very very high. I know of a fair about of people who got it with varying degrees of symptoms. Last month our neighbors a elderly couple in their 70's and 80's relativly healthy tested positive and they had it and survived. They said it "wasn't fun" lol but they said neither is a bad cold or flu.

So yeah joking that I don't want it but...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> I know that New Jersey, my former home state where I was born and raised, in their infinite wisdom, just recently put smokers in the high risk category (because it's a disease you know), putting them ahead of teachers and public transit workers for the vaccine.
> 
> And there's no requirement of proof either, so no risk of fraud there. Not sure how'd you check anyway except for a sniff test.


That is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> On Top of my head I can think of JLC & ALS. any of those?


I used to have a JLC. ALS is out of my league.

So no.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I used to have a JLC. ALS is out of my league.
> 
> So no.


Come on Sap, there's plenty of pre-owned ALS in your league!


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mickey said:


> I was half joking...although the survival rate is very very high. I know of a fair about of people who got it with varying degrees of symptoms. Last month our neighbors a elderly couple in their 70's and 80's relativly healthy tested positive and they had it and survived. They said it "wasn't fun" lol but they said neither is a bad cold or flu.
> 
> So yeah joking that I don't want it but...


I kind of figured that was a joke, but it's still cause for celebration. At least a little something, buy a lottery ticket, go skydiving, or try out a crazy lime green watch strap.

On a serious note, I did get in contact with a close friend who caught it and got major symptoms and was in the ICU for a while so stay safe out there everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Daniel Wellington?
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Since your sharing hope you don't mind me asking...Are you in the "Need" demographic? Or are they just letting "anyone" schedule at this point?
> 
> We are not in anyway "anti-vacc'rs" but I think we are waiting as long as possible.


No, you have to put in your personal info and if you qualify, it takes you into another portion of the website that allows you to make an appt. This is NYS.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany will be rooting for the Chiefs today from her couch. Just like the Cowboys...
> 
> View attachment 15655201


"Rooting on the couch" has a dif meaning for our Aussie brethren.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ryang13 said:


> I kind of figured that was a joke, but it's still cause for celebration. At least a little something, buy a lottery ticket, go skydiving, or try out a crazy lime green watch strap.
> 
> On a serious note, I did get in contact with a close friend who caught it and got major symptoms and was in the ICU for a while so stay safe out there everyone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, crazy, crazy virus. I now know quite a few people who had it with mild to no symptoms, but I also have two coworkers who ended up in the ICU, one was intubated twice and definitely almost died. Both of them were late 40s I think.

I think if I were under 40 and healthy I'd probably prefer to get the disease over the vaccine, if it ends up being that the antibodies last more than a few months. But over 40 I think starts to become a real roll of the dice.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Paulina's feeling a little ignored...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I used to have a JLC. ALS is out of my league.
> 
> So no.


Now I know what it feels like to shoot in the dark...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is it just me or is she a cross between Adriana Lima and Alessandra Ambrosio?
> 
> View attachment 15655283


Wait, you bought one of them new-fangled sex robots?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> You've succumbed to the VC


I would, but it's a little outside my range still.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Forgot you had any of those except the Gulf Monaco. Which is awesome but I understand.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The Monaco was the hardest to let go of the three.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Lange?


Nope


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sappie NEEDS a Lange.
> 
> View attachment 15655545


That is cool, but ALS way out of my league.

And too dressy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> We are not in anyway "anti-vacc'rs" but I think we are waiting as long as possible.


Out of curiosity, why?

I'm getting it the minute they allow me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> I know that New Jersey, my former home state where I was born and raised, in their infinite wisdom, just recently put smokers in the high risk category (because it's a disease you know), putting them ahead of teachers and public transit workers for the vaccine.
> 
> And there's no requirement of proof either, so no risk of fraud there. Not sure how'd you check anyway except for a sniff test.


Wow, that's dumb.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Come on Sap, there's plenty of pre-owned ALS in your league!


Yeah, but they would be the thin little dress watches, which, though very simple and elegant, are A) not my style, and B) pricey to service even if they only have 2 or 3 hands.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Now I know what it feels like to shoot in the dark...


Oh, alright. It has a steel bracelet.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Out of curiosity, why?
> 
> I'm getting it the minute they allow me.


Yeah I want to see some more long term effects, I don't want to have to then keep getting 2.0, 3.0, 4.0, which is what several nurses I know and respect say its going to happen. And if it is the "right thing to do" I will let those in way higher risks than me to go first. You know the old guys on OoO... ?

And let me say I could say the same as you...but I think "the minute they allow" me will be quite a while from now. Just not trying to rush to the front of the line.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

View attachment 15655545

[/QUOTE]


BigSeikoFan said:


> Paulina's feeling a little ignored...
> 
> View attachment 15655676


She had to be a good egg marrying Ric. 😂 And they stuck it out...

LOOK at that FACE!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I used to have a JLC. ALS is out of my league.


So's your gf but you didn't let that stop you. 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> I know that New Jersey, my former home state where I was born and raised, in their infinite wisdom, just recently put smokers in the high risk category (because it's a disease you know), putting them ahead of teachers and public transit workers for the vaccine.
> 
> And there's no requirement of proof either, so no risk of fraud there. Not sure how'd you check anyway except for a sniff test.


Discussed this with a coworker on Friday. The newly eligible groups include more than just smokers (and, honestly, obesity already counts for maybe half of the population anyway). I'll paste what I wrote to him:

The NJ governor's page here spells out the health issues that would put someone on the vaccine list: https://nj.gov/governor/news/news/562021/approved/20210113a.shtml

"Those conditions include cancer, chronic kidney disease, COPD, Down Syndrome, heart conditions, obesity and severe obesity, sickle cell disease, smoking, and type 2 diabetes mellitus. Individuals who are pregnant and those in an immunocompromised state (weakened immune system) from solid organ transplant are also eligible but should follow CDC guidance and first discuss vaccination with their medical provider before receiving the vaccine."

And: The CDC guidance that the NJ gov's page links to is here: COVID-19 and Your Health

...and it says, though not loudly, "Severe illness from COVID-19 is defined as hospitalization, admission to the ICU, intubation or mechanical ventilation, or death."

If smokers who are vaccinated don't have to be intubated or take up beds in the ICU, then those resources can be freed up for other patients. That's the logic that I'm reading. Getting vaccinated is not a privilege or a reward, it's a defensive measure.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, alright. It has a steel bracelet.


904?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Wait, you bought one of them new-fangled sex robots?


I'm going to take one for the team and report back.

One test may not be enough...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nina's feeling left out too...










Don't have the heart to tell her she's too early...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Discussed this with a coworker on Friday. The newly eligible groups include more than just smokers (and, honestly, obesity already counts for maybe half of the population anyway). I'll paste what I wrote to him:
> 
> The NJ governor's page here spells out the health issues that would put someone on the vaccine list: https://nj.gov/governor/news/news/562021/approved/20210113a.shtml
> 
> ...


Nope, not convinced. I read the same justification from the NJ government officials. No reason my brother, who is a public school teacher (and non-smoker) should have to get behind someone who's making a poor life and health choice because they "may" theoretically free up a bed.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> View attachment 15655545


She had to be a good egg marrying Ric.  And they stuck it out...

LOOK at that FACE!
View attachment 15655735


View attachment 15655730
[/QUOTE]

I think in the first pic he's literally praying to God, "Dear God, I don't know what I did to deserve it, but thank you for the millionth time for somehow making this woman attracted to me".


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

My Dad and his wife will get their vaccine on Tuesday. I'm signed up with the state, but it looks like I'm in the "everyone else" group, so it could be July or later.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> My Dad and his wife will get their vaccine on Tuesday. I'm signed up with the state, but it looks like I'm in the "everyone else" group, so it could be July or later.


You could say you're a smoker, they won't check


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Nope, not convinced. I read the same justification from the NJ government officials. No reason my brother, who is a public school teacher (and non-smoker) should have to get behind someone who's making a poor life and health choice because they "may" theoretically free up a bed.


Ridiculous I agree. Just crazy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Otoh, Valentine's Day is right around the corner.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Nope, not convinced. I read the same justification from the NJ government officials. No reason my brother, who is a public school teacher (and non-smoker) should have to get behind someone who's making a poor life and health choice because they "may" theoretically free up a bed.


Yeah, I'm not fully convinced either. I knew that we'd quickly get into a phase of arguing about who's more "deserving" and basing it on moral grounds (got an aunt who's pissed that smokers get any priority for anything as she argues - not incorrectly - that their illnesses are self-inflicted).

The distribution guidelines should have been more granular from the get-go, IMO, so that we civilians have a clearer idea and aren't grasping at straws.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Otoh, Valentine's Day is right around the corner.
> 
> View attachment 15655843


@BigSeikoFan - Proud to be the one picked by "The OoO Crew" to present you with this COA. I don't think it was hard work for you but 
you definitely achieved:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gone golfin'


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, alright. It has a steel bracelet.


Mate, That's like shooting in the dark with blanks..


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nope, Union Square. View from the soon-to-be new apt...


Congrats (in advance) on the new place


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I never win anything...
> 
> View attachment 15655602
> View attachment 15655599


Congrats!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


LMAO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> *Yeah I want to see some more long term effects,* I don't want to have to then keep getting 2.0, 3.0, 4.0, which is what several nurses I know and respect say its going to happen. And if it is the "right thing to do" I will let those in way higher risks than me to go first. You know the old guys on OoO... ?
> 
> And let me say I could say the same as you...but I think "the minute they allow" me will be quite a while from now. Just not trying to rush to the front of the line.


Same here. Vaccines normally take years to develop properly however Covid-19 has been released in a year. Amongst other things we don't know what the long term effects are. I am by no means an anti-vaxxer but I'm a bit iffy on the long term effects of the current vaccine is.

Even accounting for how technology can enable assessment of side-effects and efficacy before the drug cam go to trial phase there isn't sufficient long term testing that has been done on the Covid-19 vacs yet.

Then you have the drugs themselves, there are some wild stuff about them and how they got their efficacy rates. The Pfizer one is probably the most concerning one for me, amongst other things I mean achieving the -70 (celcius) storage and transportation temperature in itself is hard to consistently maintain and opens a lot of doors for things to go wrong.

I'm going to wait a little while before taking a vaccine (hopefully Australia stays the way it is regarding our numbers and border closures).


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

If anyone is interested, here's an article on how long it took other some vaccines to be developed:
How long it took to develop 12 other vaccines in history


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If anyone is interested, here's an article on how long it took other some vaccines to be developed:
> How long it took to develop 12 other vaccines in history


Remind me to come back after dinner and repost (Godfrey-style) what I wrote after talking with my sister (PhD geneticist) about why these vaccines came out so quickly.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> @BigSeikoFan - Proud to be the one picked by "The OoO Crew" to present you with this COA. I don't think it was hard work for you but
> you definitely achieved:
> 
> View attachment 15655899


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Finally got an appt to get the vaccine on 3/30. Hope the J&J vaccine will be available by then. I like the idea of a single dose...


Single dose would be good if works well. NY? Wonder how they know 3/30 ie that far out.

30 hours later nothing to report.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> On the downside, J&J reportedly takes a while to fully kick in. I haven't seen similar data for Moderna and Pfizer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moderna 1st some immunity 2 weeks then 2 weeks after 2nd dose you got all you get.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15656231


You Sir are a gracious winner!!! And that is hilarious!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Since your sharing hope you don't mind me asking...Are you in the "Need" demographic? Or are they just letting "anyone" schedule at this point?
> 
> We are not in anyway "anti-vacc'rs" but I think we are waiting as long as possible.


LOL what does waiting as long as possible? Someone gonna hold you down?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I know that New Jersey, my former home state where I was born and raised, in their infinite wisdom, just recently put smokers in the high risk category (because it's a disease you know), putting them ahead of teachers and public transit workers for the vaccine.
> 
> And there's no requirement of proof either, so no risk of fraud there. Not sure how'd you check anyway except for a sniff test.


Reminds me of a friend... HS buddies. I never smoked, he started at 14. When he and his wife were driving back from NC ntns at age 58, he had a heart attack. As they arrived at the hospital, the doc asked are you a smoker? He replied no I quit. Doc asks when? He replies about 60 miles ago.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I know that New Jersey, my former home state where I was born and raised, in their infinite wisdom, just recently put smokers in the high risk category (because it's a disease you know), putting them ahead of teachers and public transit workers for the vaccine.
> 
> And there's no requirement of proof either, so no risk of fraud there. Not sure how'd you check anyway except for a sniff test.


Ez you start smoking day b4 vax.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nope, Union Square. View from the soon-to-be new apt...


Well once this crap is over....we should all going for a Steak in "The City"! I jokingly told a friend that if we ever wanted to find an apartment in New York "cheap" now is the time...relatively speaking of course.

Some say there is much better but Smith & Wollensky is one of my favorite steak houses. Maybe the wine maybe the company but...the best in my mind.

And I know its "touristy" now but I have been going to McSorley's since 1989...I can honestly say I've been every time I've gone to the city. So many memories around the coal stove with friends. Like walking back in time...mine and everyone else's!









Home - McSorley's Old Ale House


Matty Maher, an Institution at an Institution, McSorley’s, Dies at 80 As bartender, manager and owner, he helped the East Village saloon survive neighborhood blight and change its ways by admitting women and banning smoking. Matty Maher and the establishment he joined in 1964 as a bartender. He...




mcsorleysoldalehouse.nyc


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> That is RIDICULOUS.


Haha... You must not have paid attn to cdc and state guidelines if you think that's ridiculous.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I used to have a JLC. ALS is out of my league.
> 
> So no.


Already said it'sa VC


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Yup, crazy, crazy virus. I now know quite a few people who had it with mild to no symptoms, but I also have two coworkers who ended up in the ICU, one was intubated twice and definitely almost died. Both of them were late 40s I think.
> 
> I think if I were under 40 and healthy I'd probably prefer to get the disease over the vaccine, if it ends up being that the antibodies last more than a few months. But over 40 I think starts to become a real roll of the dice.


While we worry about 59.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I would, but it's a little outside my range still.


Gf didn't see


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nope, Union Square. View from the soon-to-be new apt...


Congrats in advance mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Haha... You must not have paid attn to cdc and state guidelines if you think that's ridiculous.


I must admit I don't pay attention much. 😂


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Out of curiosity, why?
> 
> I'm getting it the minute they allow me.


You and me... I was pizzed with cdc and nc when they bumped 65+ down. When changed back I was already "listed" in 10 nc counties. It's a CF here. Every county is different not counting bias crap and such. I treated it just like a project at work... Play to win.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Yeah I want to see some more long term effects, I don't want to have to then keep getting 2.0, 3.0, 4.0, which is what several nurses I know and respect say its going to happen. And if it is the "right thing to do" I will let those in way higher risks than me to go first. You know the old guys on OoO... 😂
> 
> And let me say I could say the same as you...but I think "the minute they allow" me will be quite a while from now. Just not trying to rush to the front of the line.


Like I told the nurse, put it right there on the polio scar. Quit worrying about what if? Take the leap.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mahomes out with concussion. Browns have a chance.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> While we worry about 59.


Really hope we get some good news soon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Discussed this with a coworker on Friday. The newly eligible groups include more than just smokers (and, honestly, obesity already counts for maybe half of the population anyway). I'll paste what I wrote to him:
> 
> The NJ governor's page here spells out the health issues that would put someone on the vaccine list: https://nj.gov/governor/news/news/562021/approved/20210113a.shtml
> 
> ...


Maybe but keep reading there's lots of magic there.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Remind me to come back after dinner and repost (Godfrey-style) what I wrote after talking with my sister (PhD geneticist) about why these vaccines came out so quickly.


Reminder


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Nope, not convinced. I read the same justification from the NJ government officials. No reason my brother, who is a public school teacher (and non-smoker) should have to get behind someone who's making a poor life and health choice because they "may" theoretically free up a bed.


Bingo.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Already said it'sa VC


What am I getting next?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Single dose would be good if works well. NY? Wonder how they know 3/30 ie that far out.
> 
> 30 hours later nothing to report.


Great to hear!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> My Dad and his wife will get their vaccine on Tuesday. I'm signed up with the state, but it looks like I'm in the "everyone else" group, so it could be July or later.


Good for parents but can't like for you. My advice start checking other states that are way ahead. WVa SD ND... That was one of my plans... I'm working here for next couple of months...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I'm not fully convinced either. I knew that we'd quickly get into a phase of arguing about who's more "deserving" and basing it on moral grounds (got an aunt who's pissed that smokers get any priority for anything as she argues - not incorrectly - that their illnesses are self-inflicted).
> 
> The distribution guidelines should have been more granular from the get-go, IMO, so that we civilians have a clearer idea and aren't grasping at straws.


Yep see my thoughts in other posts. Good news on individual level not macro level is many are passing it up so those that want get sooner. Long term health care staff in some states only 40% took.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Good for parents but can't like for you. My advice start checking other states that are way ahead. WVa SD ND... That was one of my plans... I'm working here for next couple of months...


They'll let carpet baggers get a shot in their town? Surprised to hear that...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Same here. Vaccines normally take years to develop properly however Covid-19 has been released in a year. Amongst other things we don't know what the long term effects are. I am by no means an anti-vaxxer but I'm a bit iffy on the long term effects of the current vaccine is.
> 
> Even accounting for how technology can enable assessment of side-effects and efficacy before the drug cam go to trial phase there isn't sufficient long term testing that has been done on the Covid-19 vacs yet.
> 
> ...


USA has some problems but numbers administered are humping along.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Just got off a Facetime call with my biogenetics researcher sister...
> 
> ...


Hey Guns ^^^^


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> They'll let carpet baggers get a shot in their town? Surprised to hear that...


No try no win. Being old and charming goes long ways. 
We went as far on the outer banks as one could go. Yes same state but long ways away.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Well once this crap is over....we should all going for a Steak in "The City"! I jokingly told a friend that if we ever wanted to find an apartment in New York "cheap" now is the time...relatively speaking of course.
> 
> Some say there is much better but Smith & Wollensky is one of my favorite steak houses. Maybe the wine maybe the company but...the best in my mind.
> 
> ...


Funny I lived in apt that I looked down on S&W every night. 
I've sworn off traveling to big USA cities after 2020 so won't be there.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> No try no win. Being old and charming goes long ways.
> We went as far on the outer banks as one could go. Yes same state but long ways away.


I hear ya!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> While we worry about 59.


Here's hoping we hear from him real soon!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Funny I lived in apt that I looked down on S&W every night.
> I've sworn off traveling to big USA cities after 2020 so won't be there.


Ok where do you want to go...I go everywhere!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> USA has some problems but numbers administered are humping along.


Good to hear. Hopefully I'm wrong with my comments above and it's nothing more than my own over-thinking things


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Ok where do you want to go...I go everywhere!


Will be passing thru Las Vegas


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Just got off a Facetime call with my biogenetics researcher sister...
> 
> ...


Thanks B, very interesting!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good to hear. Hopefully I'm wrong with my comments above and it's nothing more than my own over-thinking things


Yeah I've read the stuff behind like Bsi posted. Kinda understand Inc my brilliant son in law explanations (he's almost as smart as me and my daughter). But if u my age maybe 20 left if lucky. So it makes me sterile uh OK. And my cellphones I started using in 1985 were going to give me brain cancer. And working in tobacco well you know. And there's Zantac I took for a while. Then there's my hernia mesh. Point is if I grew up in early 1800s my life span what 45? Oops no soapbox intended but for Mrs BT and I we should take the leap....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I've read the stuff behind like Bsi posted. Kinda understand Inc my brilliant son in law explanations (he's almost as smart as me and my daughter). But if u my age maybe 20 left if lucky. So it makes me sterile uh OK. And my cellphones I started using in 1985 were going to give me brain cancer. And working in tobacco well you know. And there's Zantac I took for a while. Then there's my hernia mesh. Point is if I grew up in early 1800s my life span what 45? Oops no soapbox intended but for Mrs BT and I we should take the leap....


Oh I didn't mean to dissuade anyone from taking it but just putting out what I was personally doing. Like I said I really hope I'm wrong with my thoughts on the matter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I've read the stuff behind like Bsi posted. Kinda understand Inc my brilliant son in law explanations (he's almost as smart as me and my daughter). But if u my age maybe 20 left if lucky. So it makes me sterile uh OK. And my cellphones I started using in 1985 were going to give me brain cancer. And working in tobacco well you know. And there's Zantac I took for a while. Then there's my hernia mesh. Point is if I grew up in early 1800s my life span what 45? Oops no soapbox intended but for Mrs BT and I we should take the leap....


If the sterility conspiracy theory were true, that would surely be something huh? If this whole thing from the beginning was a world government plan for population control. Dan Brown's "Inferno" anyone?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Will be passing thru Las Vegas


Pre Covid I use to go there 1 or 2 times a year and a week for a "trade show". Its a place I hate after a couple days there but I miss it right about now.
I'll be there June 14-18th hopefully!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

This might only connect with about 4% of OoO if you don't know Tom Green but I love his travel videos if your bored. Kinda quirky but pretty cool places he visits.

I know my Canadian friends will be familiar with Tom! Just him and his dog Charlie in a van...def has given me some ideas of new places to take the family out West...



https://www.youtube.com/user/tomgreen/videos


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> This might only connect with about 4% of OoO if you don't know Tom Green but I love his travel videos if you bored.
> I know my Canadian friends will be familiar with Tom!
> 
> 
> ...


I remember him from his MTV days. I remember he was briefly married to Drew Barrymore and lost one of his testicles to cancer. And of course he was in the classic Road Trip. But I had no idea what he was doing these days.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> If the sterility conspiracy theory were true, that would surely be something huh? If this whole thing from the beginning was a world government plan for population control. Dan Brown's "Inferno" anyone?


And who trusts Bill Gates anymore? Not me. LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Yeah I want to see some more long term effects, I don't want to have to then keep getting 2.0, 3.0, 4.0, which is what several nurses I know and respect say its going to happen. And if it is the "right thing to do" I will let those in way higher risks than me to go first. You know the old guys on OoO...
> 
> And let me say I could say the same as you...but I think "the minute they allow" me will be quite a while from now. Just not trying to rush to the front of the line.


That's fair.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> View attachment 15655545


She had to be a good egg marrying Ric.  And they stuck it out...

LOOK at that FACE!
View attachment 15655735


View attachment 15655730
[/QUOTE]

Wow. The worlds most beautiful woman with the worlds most ugly man.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> And who trusts Bill Gates anymore? Not me. LOL


Has anyone found a photo of him wearing a mask yet? I still haven't.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Has anyone found a photo of him wearing a mask yet? I still haven't.


WOW I had never thought of that and I googled and didn't spend long but couldn't find one...
Although I did find a mask we can wear of Bill Gates.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> This might only connect with about 4% of OoO if you don't know Tom Green but I love his travel videos if your bored. Kinda quirky but pretty cool places he visits.
> 
> I know my Canadian friends will be familiar with Tom! Just him and his dog Charlie in a van...def has given me some ideas of new places to take the family out West...
> 
> ...


LMAO Tom Green is doing travel videos? hahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I remember him from his MTV days. I remember he was briefly married to Drew Barrymore and lost one of his testicles to cancer. And of course he was in the classic Road Trip. But I had no idea what he was doing these days.


Don't forget Freddy Got Fingered; he was the first person to receive his Rasberry in person for that stellar performance


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't forget Freddy Got Fingered; he was the first person to receive his Rasberry in person for that stellar performance


Godfrey, and Stealing Harvard. I'm pretty sure I ditched going to uni one day to go and watch that film


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Single dose would be good if works well. NY? Wonder how they know 3/30 ie that far out.
> 
> 30 hours later nothing to report.


That's a good sign.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Single dose would be good if works well. NY? Wonder how they know 3/30 ie that far out.
> 
> 30 hours later nothing to report.


Anything to report about 59?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh I didn't mean to dissuade anyone from taking it but just putting out what I was personally doing. Like I said I really hope I'm wrong with my thoughts on the matter





kiwi71 said:


> If the sterility conspiracy theory were true, that would surely be something huh? If this whole thing from the beginning was a world government plan for population control. Dan Brown's "Inferno" anyone?


Greta and her minions sponsored it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> While we worry about 59.


Can't like that but gave you a Like for being worried.

He hasn't been on here for nearly a week now and I suspect he may have been warded.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So's your gf but you didn't let that stop you.


That's true. I can't refute that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> 904?


Actually yes.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually yes.


B&R?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, That's like shooting in the dark with blanks..


See my answer to Bro Jorgenl's question.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Single dose would be good if works well. NY? Wonder how they know 3/30 ie that far out.
> 
> 30 hours later nothing to report.


They don't; that was the 1st available appt so I took it. Have no idea what vaccine I'm gonna get...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Well once this crap is over....we should all going for a Steak in "The City"! I jokingly told a friend that if we ever wanted to find an apartment in New York "cheap" now is the time...relatively speaking of course.


No kidding. The place was offering 3 months free rent on a 1-yr lease; we got 5 mos free on a 15-mo lease. Mrs. BSF is a mean negotiator...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Some say there is much better but Smith & Wollensky is one of my favorite steak houses. Maybe the wine maybe the company but...the best in my mind.


You'll always have people arguing Sparks vs. Peter Luger but S&W was my dad's favorite. It's a pita to get to Luger's so put me down for Sparks...

Jman, where you taking me??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You and me... I was pizzed with cdc and nc when they bumped 65+ down. When changed back I was already "listed" in 10 nc counties. It's a CF here. Every county is different not counting bias crap and such. I treated it just like a project at work... Play to win.


You got better odds than playing Mega or Powerball lotteries but at least they're close to a fair bet now...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Good for parents but can't like for you. My advice start checking other states that are way ahead. WVa SD ND... That was one of my plans... I'm working here for next couple of months...


Hearing lots of reports people heading down to Florida for "vaccine tourism." FL lets anyone over 65 get a shot, regardless of where they live. Hence, lots of folks coming in from Canada...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You'll always have people arguing Sparks vs. Peter Luger but S&W was my dad's favorite. It's a pita to get to Luger's so put me down for Sparks...
> 
> Jman, where you taking me??


OH I'm bringing JMan...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Anybody see that trick play the Saints just pulled off?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> She had to be a good egg marrying Ric.  And they *stuck it out*...


I hear towards the end, things weren't so great between them...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Already said it'sa VC


I think I already answered "nope"!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Gf didn't see


N. R. A.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I already answered "nope"!


Yeah, I forgot too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> What am I getting next?


Do tell! But you're keeping the Pam, right?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Do tell! But you're keeping the Pam, right?


I don't know! I want @Betterthere to guess what's in my mind!!!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> See my answer to Bro Jorgenl's question.


GP??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Ok where do you want to go...I go everywhere!


Vegas! When we are all able to travel.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Will be passing thru Las Vegas


NRA, again


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I remember him from his MTV days. I remember he was briefly married to Drew Barrymore and lost one of his testicles to cancer. And of course he was in the classic Road Trip. But I had no idea what he was doing these days.


so he and JS are the same person?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually yes.


wtf another rolex?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> B&R?












Wow, keep up Bro! That was last week!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> GP??




















Not my pics, but my soon-to-be watch!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> so he and JS are the same person?


John Stewart? Jason Statham? Jerry Seinfeld?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anything to report about 59?


I haven't heard anything. Hoping he will be back here soon.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> wtf another rolex?


The only other 904!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Not my pics, but my soon-to-be watch!


Now, that's a cool one mate.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> I haven't heard anything. Hoping he will be back here soon.


Yeah, starting to get worried.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Not my pics, but my soon-to-be watch!












Congrats!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks B, very interesting!


That last bit, about how these mRNA drugs are game-changers, was what my sister was the most excited about. Virus research is always risky, and the less of it that's out there, the better. (got something else to talk about but still deciding how to say it)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, starting to get worried.


yeah, same here. Hope he's fine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> John Stewart? Jason Statham? Jerry Seinfeld?


Our own catfish Jag Shark


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Not my pics, but my soon-to-be watch!


look forward to opinions


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No kidding. The place was offering 3 months free rent on a 1-yr lease; we got 5 mos free on a 15-mo lease. Mrs. BSF is a mean negotiator...


wow, nice work


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Our own catfish Jag Shark


Gunnar's learning for the day:
Monorchism - Wikipedia


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Gunnar's learning for the day:
> Monorchism - Wikipedia


Godfrey. Pretty sure BT will get some laughs out of that.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> This might only connect with about 4% of OoO if you don't know Tom Green but I love his travel videos if your bored. Kinda quirky but pretty cool places he visits.
> 
> I know my Canadian friends will be familiar with Tom! Just him and his dog Charlie in a van...def has given me some ideas of new places to take the family out West...
> 
> ...


I been following these for a while. I like the concept and cool places he finds.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey. Pretty sure BT will get some laughs out of that.


I balled my eyes out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Anybody see that trick play the Saints just pulled off?


Yup


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Kristen is loads of fun, all her roles are great
> 
> Brother of OoO


I'm sure she follows this thread.

Expect a call...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is it just me or is this really hot?
> 
> View attachment 15655224


Not just you.
She hot doing nothing, movement of any kind steps it up a notch...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is it just me or is she a cross between Adriana Lima and Alessandra Ambrosio?
> 
> View attachment 15655283


It's you.
I feel she has a close working relationship with her cosmetic surgeon...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still no news about how 5959HH is doing?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Can't like and starting to get concerned...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Thus the tip jar.
> Did you get pzifer or Moderna?
> 
> Think biggest change is I suddenly like Microsoft?


I didn't know that mental acuity was affected as a side effect?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> "Rooting on the couch" has a dif meaning for our Aussie brethren.


Yep.
Video or it didn't happen...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Wait, you bought one of them new-fangled sex robots?





Sappie66 said:


> I would, but it's a little outside my range still.


Wait,..
was that a Godfrey?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I didn't know that mental acuity was affected as a side effect?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


it's the chip Bill put in moderna vax


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I balled my eyes out


haha but does your past tense imply plural or are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I'm sure she follows this thread.
> 
> Expect a call...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


So she has no life as well?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> Video or it didn't happen...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


A vid of Tiffany rooting on the couch, no complaints here


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

She likes my Sub now. She didn't before.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> She likes my Sub now. She didn't before.


time to ask yourself why all your watches look better on her


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Not my pics, but my soon-to-be watch!


That's GORGEOUS!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@5959HH our prayers are with you and the family. Hope you'll rejoin the brothers here in no time


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The only other 904!


1. Love the GP. It's a beautiful watch.

2. I do believe Ball is actually using 904L on some models these days as well, fwiw.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> time to ask yourself why all your watches look better on her


+1


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mickey® said:


> AH I my Seiko is Rusty....use it or lose it. It was one of the first 6r15's back then I think. Wonderful bracelet and display back.
> 
> Its a blessing and a curse that Gmail never goes away...all my regrets and mistakes there for me to pull back up.
> 
> ...


I had the same watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> time to ask yourself why all your watches look better on her


Wear a G-shock Mudmaster.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Anyone else have sleep apnea?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Anyone else have sleep apnea?
> View attachment 15656857


Now that's one you don't see often, with good reason.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Anyone else have sleep apnea?
> View attachment 15656857


That yours?

If so you get big points for it being out there

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That yours?
> 
> If so you get big points for it being out there
> 
> Brother of OoO


yup. Figured i need something in case i decide to go free diving.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> yup. Figured i need something in case i decide to go free diving.


Nice. Did that happen?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice. Did that happen?
> 
> Brother of OoO


not yet. I am not free. And i dont dive. Except two feet diving.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Anyone else have sleep apnea?
> View attachment 15656857


OK, that's going to need some explanation. What is that thing?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> OK, that's going to need some explanation. What is that thing?


one circle is one minute has elapsed when it turns red. So seven circles mean seven minutes. and they start turning white again.








basically a seven/fourteen minute chronograph. (Similar to the 5/10 minute regatta chronograph of the YM2).


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

sportura said:


> Neither.
> 
> Flip the GMT LN towards the GMT Pepsi, pick up the new Sub 124060, have the perfect Rolex pairing, get your no-cyclops preference addressed, and be happy. You can always add a preowned 80s, 90s, 00s Speedmaster on the cheap as a Friday strap watch down the road, no rush there, no need to get the new one. Those three watches plus your Seiko glut will have you covered for a decade.


This is good advice.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> one circle is one minute has elapsed when it turns red. So seven circles mean seven minutes. and they start turning white again.
> View attachment 15657211
> 
> basically a seven/fourteen minute chronograph. (Similar to the 5/10 minute regatta chronograph of the YM2).


"Seven Minutes" reminds me of this movie that I once saw on late-night local TV.









The Seven Minutes (1971) - IMDb


The Seven Minutes: Directed by Russ Meyer. With Wayne Maunder, Marianne McAndrew, Philip Carey, Jay C. Flippen. The Seven Minutes is a steamy book written in 1969. To help with an upcoming election, a bookstore clerk is indicted for selling obscene material and most of the film centers about the...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ seven minutes is too long actually. I just need two minutes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

OK, we gotta have our daily pic of Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it just me or is this hotter in slow motion?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And for some change of pace, there's this.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

My thoughts on Omega, you ask? 😉 well...I like this one!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO Tom Green is doing travel videos? hahaha


TBH, if I could just do travel videos and that's it, I'd be doing the same thing. I haven't watched any of his videos and I'm already jealous.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Anyone else have sleep apnea?
> View attachment 15656857


What is that watch... what do the dots do? Aesthetic?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> What is that watch... what do the dots do? Aesthetic?


Godfrey

NRA...

Although one question remains, why is it called "apnea"?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She likes my Sub now. She didn't before.


Does she keep telling you that you'd look fabulous in a Patek?

I think she may be a Black Widow hourologist.

"She mates, she gets them to buy nice watches, then she kills!"

Coming July 2021 to a streaming service near you


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, we gotta have our daily pic of Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15657451


If i make it to one red circle with her I'd die a happy man


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> ^ seven minutes is too long actually. I just need two minutes.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And for some change of pace, there's this.
> 
> View attachment 15657453


Another robot? Got a collection going? SOTC pic please!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> NRA...
> 
> Although one question remains, why is it called "apnea"?


It's for free divers holding their breath. Not a huge market.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> My thoughts on Omega, you ask?  well...I like this one!
> 
> View attachment 15657674


I like that too, but the lugs have the same effect as the 300 (not the Diver 300M).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Does she keep telling you that you'd look fabulous in a Patek?
> 
> I think she may be a Black Widow hourologist.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good way to go. I'm enjoying it so far! 

Can I pick the actor that plays me?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Meanwhile, In Australia...





__





No Cookies | The Courier Mail


No Cookies




www.couriermail.com.au





SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> ^ seven minutes is too long actually. I just need two minutes.





BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, we gotta have our daily pic of Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15657451


30 seconds tops


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is it just me or is this hotter in slow motion?
> 
> View attachment 15657452


I think she looks hotter in this pic than the red dress pic

i Was watching captain America and realised she was in it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Meanwhile, In Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that on another site. I'd heard about that Ute not too long ago, it's really cool that they built something like that which was invite only, no press releases


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think she looks hotter in this pic than the red dress pic
> 
> i Was watching captain America and realised she was in it


This thread needs more pics.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think she looks way way hotter in this pic than the red dress pic


FIFY.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think she looks hotter in this pic than the red dress pic
> 
> i Was watching captain America and realised she was in it


Was she??!??


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Was she??!??


Yeah very small role (not even sure if she spoke).

When Bucky meets that girl and her friend for Steve (when Steve was weedy) just before he goes off to war? Bucky's girl is Jenna


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Anyone else have sleep apnea?
> View attachment 15656857


I do, I use a CPAP machine and has made things better, don't sleep as long anymore though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Was she??!??


See my post above.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah very small role (not even sure if she spoke).
> 
> When Bucky meets that girl and her friend for Steve (when Steve was weedy) just before he goes off to war? Bucky's girl is Jenna


A picture is worth a thousand words.

Or ten thousand in the case of Jenna...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Anyone else have sleep apnea?
> View attachment 15656857





Pete26 said:


> I do, I use a CPAP machine and has made things better, don't sleep as long anymore though.


#MeToo, except that although the sleep study I did got me rated to receive a CPAP, I never followed through to go pick mine up. I was too busy looking for my next job at the time and didn't want to make any more appointments that weren't directly related to job hunting.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> #MeToo, except that although the sleep study I did got me rated to receive a CPAP, I never followed through to go pick mine up. I was too busy looking for my next job at the time and didn't want to make any more appointments that weren't directly related to job hunting.


Remember Reggie White...?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Remember Reggie White...?


Nope... looked him up just now and yeah, I should get one. Both of my parents have CPAPs now, too, and swear by them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Nope... looked him up just now and yeah, I should get one. Both of my parents have CPAPs now, too, and swear by them.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Nope... looked him up just now and yeah, I should get one. Both of my parents have CPAPs now, too, and swear by them.


A couple of my family members have them and all have noted significant improvements to their sleep.

As part of research on sleep hygiene I researched them years and years ago; and there is a lot of evidence that they improve how rested you feel post sleep because you're breathing much better whilst you are asleep (this is pretty much due to the fact that you're getting a lot more oxygen into you whilst you are asleep).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> #MeToo, except that although the sleep study I did got me rated to receive a CPAP, I never followed through to go pick mine up. I was too busy looking for my next job at the time and didn't want to make any more appointments that weren't directly related to job hunting.


my first sleep study has inconclusive. Years after, had another sleep study and was prescribed a CPAP machine as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> my first sleep study has inconclusive. Years after, had another sleep study and was prescribed a CPAP machine as well.


A baseball bat works well too. It'll knock you out for days.

Edit:
Tongue in cheek statement. Not meant to be taken literarily and DO NOT try this at home.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> NRA...
> 
> Although one question remains, why is it called "apnea"?


apnea apparently is Greek or Latin for "no breath". So apt for both sleep apnea and for free diving.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Besides brother @5959HH, I have also noticed the absence of our favourite mod, @Jason71

Hope that you both are dong well. I pray that Bro 59 recovers from covid-19 and will be back with us on OoO soon.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A baseball bat works well too. It'll knock you out for days.
> 
> Edit:
> Tongue in cheek statement. Not meant to be taken literarily and DO NOT try this at home.


i think the problem is not falling asleep. But breathing while asleep.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i think the problem is not falling asleep. But breathing while asleep.


People complain of poor sleep due to blocked airways hence being knocked out will give you continuous "sleep" for days.... 😝


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> People complain of poor sleep due to blocked airways hence being knocked out will give you continuous "sleep" for days.... 😝


Godfrey!

I just realised that I am coming up on 25,000 posts. I almost feel guilty about being such a prolific poster and certainly feel shameful about it. Although, I do pity those speed posters who try so very hard to get to 100 posts and those who sign up to buy a watch and realised that they can't PM anybody. LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> People complain of poor sleep due to blocked airways hence being knocked out will give you continuous "sleep" for days.... 😝


although mine was really prompted by one good side effect of CPAP. It eliminates snoring. Which is what my wife wanted in first place.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> I just realised that I am coming up on 25,000 posts. I almost feel guilty about being such a prolific poster and certainly feel shameful about it. Although, I do pity those speed posters who try so very hard to get to 100 posts and those who sign up to buy a watch and realised that they can't PM anybody. LOL.


That's what's hilarious about OoO; speed posters who come here die a horrible death by a bunch of speed posters


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> I just realised that I am coming up on 25,000 posts. I almost feel guilty about being such a prolific poster and certainly feel shameful about it. Although, I do pity those speed posters who try so very hard to get to 100 posts and those who sign up to buy a watch and realised that they can't PM anybody. LOL.


Wow, you'll be at 25000 today! Better make it a good one!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Clearly I could be more productive here at the office.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Clearly I could be more productive here at the office.


I'm looking up crap I don't even want


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm looking up crap I don't even want


Like what? Omegas?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Actually I went into a thread about 'post food from where you're from' and I really want some pork belly chilli-basil


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Like what? Omegas?


NO, Levi's jeans; I don't even like Levis


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

This was the guilty pic, bottom right hand corner is said food


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This was the guilty pic, bottom right hand corner is said food
> View attachment 15658352


Top left middle looks like Pad Thai. I'll take some of that please.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> NO, Levi's jeans; I don't even like Levis


They're hardly even Levi's anymore. Everything has elastane in it now. I don't need or want stretch jeans.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Saw that on another site. I'd heard about that Ute not too long ago, it's really cool that they built something like that which was invite only, no press releases


I suspect I know who the owner is. Very well known person/collector within the HSV community. Is known to have had a bit of a falling out with HSV, hence maybe why selling.

He doesn't need the money...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> apnea apparently is Greek or Latin for "no breath". So apt for both sleep apnea and for free diving.


It's Greek.
A - pnia means absence (a) of breath (pnia).

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Clearly I could be more productive here at the office.


Dang, that is the ultimate shirt daument!!!!!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Nope... looked him up just now and yeah, I should get one. Both of my parents have CPAPs now, too, and swear by them.


I am still getting used to it but when I did the sleep study, my breathing was stopping about 9 times per minute, that is scary. I now have an average of 0.1-0.4 disturbance per hour.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> apnea apparently is Greek or Latin for "no breath". So apt for both sleep apnea and for free diving.


Amen


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I am still getting used to it but when I did the sleep study, my breathing was stopping about 9 times per minute, that is scary. I now have an average of 0.1-0.4 disturbance per hour.


I woke up this morning.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Couldn't resist had to put my 2 cents in about being banned from TRF in issue with vendor thread, I hope I didn't derail an already derailed thread, maybe I'm getting too old for forums?

I have adjusted the time on this once since getting it in October, it's that accurate.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> I woke up this morning.


A win in any situation


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is mine today eerily accurate


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Couldn't resist had to put my 2 cents in about being banned from TRF in issue with vendor thread, I hope I didn't derail an already derailed thread, maybe I'm getting too old for forums?
> 
> I have adjusted the time on this once since getting it in October, it's that accurate.


putting wrinkles in your hand tho


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A baseball bat works well too. It'll knock you out for days.
> 
> Edit:
> Tongue in cheek statement. Not meant to be taken literarily and DO NOT try this at home.


No worries, MrsBS never reads this forum.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I am still getting used to it but when I did the sleep study, my breathing was stopping about 9 times per minute, that is scary. I now have an average of 0.1-0.4 disturbance per hour.


They didn't give me the hard data from the study. I just got an email a week or so later telling how to sign up for an appointment to go get an orientation and the machine.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> putting wrinkles in your hand tho


Shrinkage from his pool?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think she looks hotter in this pic than the red dress pic


How's about this red dress?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Shrinkage from his pool?


Actually the way I was holding my wrist


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Actually the way I was holding my wrist


twss


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I suspect I know who the owner is. Very well known person/collector within the HSV community. Is known to have had a bit of a falling out with HSV, hence maybe why selling.
> 
> He doesn't need the money...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Intertesting


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How's about this red dress?
> 
> View attachment 15658455


dam


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Shrinkage from his pool?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK 2 days and 10 hours later ... no side effects ... was hoping for improvements but alas

@5959HH we are extremely worried and you are in our prayers.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> OK 2 days and 10 hours later ... no side effects ... was hoping for improvements but alas
> 
> @5959HH we are extremely worried and you are in our prayers.


Great to hear about you but not so good about Bro 59; hope he and his family are okay


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm dedicating this post (31k) to brother @5959HH hope you and your family are doing okay and we are all eagerly awaiting your return


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm dedicating this post (31k) to brother @5959HH hope you and your family are doing okay and we are all eagerly awaiting your return


59 for 59


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> They're hardly even Levi's anymore. Everything has elastane in it now. I don't need or want stretch jeans.


Was gonna say they don't make jeans anymore, they make "fashion", whatever that is.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watching basketball and was surprised to see during a commercial break that American Express offers a jersey insurance product. If your favorite player is traded and you have the insurance product, they will give you a new jersey from the new team.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Was gonna say they don't make jeans anymore, they make "fashion", whatever that is.


with covid pounds a little elastic helps


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Couldn't resist had to put my 2 cents in about being banned from TRF in issue with vendor thread, I hope I didn't derail an already derailed thread, maybe I'm getting too old for forums?
> 
> I have adjusted the time on this once since getting it in October, it's that accurate.


That thread was born derailed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's what's hilarious about OoO; speed posters who come here die a horrible death by a bunch of speed posters


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow, you'll be at 25000 today! Better make it a good one!


I will do my best


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This was the guilty pic, bottom right hand corner is said food
> View attachment 15658352


I think I am going to have some curry tonight


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's Greek.
> A - pnia means absence (a) of breath (pnia).
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh, you would know


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I woke up this morning.


Praise God for that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Couldn't resist had to put my 2 cents in about being banned from TRF in issue with vendor thread, I hope I didn't derail an already derailed thread, maybe I'm getting too old for forums?
> 
> I have adjusted the time on this once since getting it in October, it's that accurate.


We will tel you when you're too old but you're not at the moment. I want to be posting till I am a hundred


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> No worries, MrsBS never reads this forum.


I thought you used to show her this thread.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I am going to have some curry tonight


great game by steph curry


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm dedicating this post (31k) to brother @5959HH hope you and your family are doing okay and we are all eagerly awaiting your return


Congratulations! The rule is that you need to mark a milestone post with a picture.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> with covid pounds a little elastic helps


Well, I'm good with keeping my weight within a few pounds always so no elasticity needed


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I am going to have some curry tonight


I've got some left over beef Chu Chee from that place for my dinner!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Well, I'm good with keeping my weight within a few pounds always so no elasticity needed


Plenty of roast belly pork, pork knuckle crackle and beers will do the trick


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Watching basketball and was surprised to see during a commercial break that American Express offers a jersey insurance product. If your favorite player is traded and you have the insurance product, they will give you a new jersey from the new team.












That's pleasanly absurd. What's the term length? One year?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> That's pleasanly absurd. What's the term length? One year?


i actually dont know. Just saw the commercial. When i first saw it, i was not paying attention. I thought it was usual credit card insurance. Buy something online using card and if it gets lost, it is covered. Next time i saw it, i paid attention. It protects those fans saddened when their favorite player is traded.

i dont even know if worth it to pay the premium (if there is) or just buy a new jersey if it happens.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i actually dont know. Just saw the commercial. When i first saw it, i was not paying attention. I thought it was usual credit card insurance. Buy something online using card and if it gets lost, it is covered. Next time i saw it, i paid attention. It protects those fans saddened when their favorite player is traded.
> 
> i dont even know if worth it to pay the premium (if there is) or just buy a new jersey if it happens.


AMEX Jersey Assurance program


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Recap of watch collection activity in 2020

Between Nov. 1 and now:

Sold off 10 watches
Still have 1 for sale
Purchased 6, and a total of 8 in 2020 / 2021
Still have one more empty slot to fill, either a Datejust or a Grand Seiko, I think


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From Ace Jewelers:



*TUDOR now available ONLINE!*



*Purchase your TUDOR at the click of a button*

Groundbreaking news: TUDOR just approved the sale of watches through e-Commerce, which means hit models such as the Black Bay GMT, Royal, and Pelagos are now available at the click of a button!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought you used to show her this thread.


I only show her when there's a watch so I can gauge her reaction (which is usually an icy glare). But the risk of Jennas and Tiffanys makes me keep it private the rest of the time.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I only show here when there's a watch so I can gauge her reaction (which is usually an icy glare). But the risk of Jennas and Tiffanys makes me keep it private the rest of the time.


I assume Paulina is ok?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Ace Jewelers:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


Big change. Maybe they're still struggling to sell?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Big change. Maybe they're still struggling to sell?


Tudor is so yesterday.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Well, I'm good with keeping my weight within a few pounds always so no elasticity needed


I was too til stupid lockdowns. Fast food became king or queen.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Ace Jewelers:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


Now THAT'S a surprise. Maybe due to COVID's impact on sales?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I only show her when there's a watch so I can gauge her reaction (which is usually an icy glare). But the risk of Jennas and Tiffanys makes me keep it private the rest of the time.


I'm sure Tiffany has put more than one man in the dog house.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I was too til stupid lockdowns. Fast food became king or queen.


You do know fast food is no good right bro, in almost every aspect?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You do know fast food is no good right bro, in almost every aspect?


Yes... Live where I do and not cook and voila..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Physical 1st of Feb... Bout 12 pounds over last year. 2nd vax shot then 2 weeks and we are gone... Lol.. First flight March 4th.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> I'm sure Tiffany has put more than one man in the dog house.


She might've had it in mind when we bought a foldaway pad that fits in my newly-reorganized "office".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

She should be arriving today.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Ace Jewelers:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


There were plenty of availability complaints through the fall, so it's hard to see this as trying to work down a glut of Tudors.

Regardless, it's nice for Tudor buyers to have more options.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Physical 1st of Feb... Bout 12 pounds over last year. 2nd vax shot then 2 weeks and we are gone... Lol.. First flight March 4th.


I'm down about 9 pounds, unfortunately about half muscle. No change in pants size this year or for the last 30 years. Back to the gym as soon as it's safe.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm down about 9 pounds, unfortunately about half muscle. No change in pants size this year or for the last 30 years. Back to the gym as soon as it's safe.


Haven't been back to the gym myself (aside from pool zumba) since I left active duty. You'd have to pry my resistance bands and foam roller from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Yes... Live where I do and not cook and voila..


Two words - homemade burger


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hearing lots of reports people heading down to Florida for "vaccine tourism." FL lets anyone over 65 get a shot, regardless of where they live. Hence, lots of folks coming in from Canada...


Wish my father had been vaccinated - he lives in Florida. Three days ago his wife (think she's about 80) tested positive. My father wasn't feeling well so they took him in (he's 90) but when asked if he thought he had the flu he said no. He asked about being vaccinated but then they said no again as his wife tested positive. Understandable, but I hope they both make it through this since the vaccine is finally being rolled out.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wish my father had been vaccinated - he lives in Florida. Three days ago his wife (think she's about 80) tested positive. My father wasn't feeling well so they took him in (he's 90) but when asked if he thought he had the flu he said no. He asked about being vaccinated but then they said no again as his wife tested positive. Understandable, but I hope they both make it through this since the vaccine is finally being rolled out.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I hope everything turns out well for them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm down about 9 pounds, unfortunately about half muscle. No change in pants size this year or for the last 30 years. Back to the gym as soon as it's safe.


No pants size chg for me either but stress on the waist button. Size 33


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Two words - homemade burger


Best burger in world mile away. Local grill. That's not an issue. BBQ also. It's the "more exotic" options.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wish my father had been vaccinated - he lives in Florida. Three days ago his wife (think she's about 80) tested positive. My father wasn't feeling well so they took him in (he's 90) but when asked if he thought he had the flu he said no. He asked about being vaccinated but then they said no again as his wife tested positive. Understandable, but I hope they both make it through this since the vaccine is finally being rolled out.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Assume his wife not your mother? 
Sorry to hear. Lots of vaccine clinics now locally. I've been contacted on 2 more since I got mine. My daughter's in laws got theirs today. NC very disorganized everything at county level and people most of who are "dumb" don't realize you can go to any county. Fingers crossed, my daughter has volunteered to help clinic so should get her first shot tomorrow. Then only ones left of my concern is son and daughter in law.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> No pants size chg for me either but stress on the waist button. Size 33


The trick is the button the pants below the overhang.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wish my father had been vaccinated - he lives in Florida. Three days ago his wife (think she's about 80) tested positive. My father wasn't feeling well so they took him in (he's 90) but when asked if he thought he had the flu he said no. He asked about being vaccinated but then they said no again as his wife tested positive. Understandable, but I hope they both make it through this since the vaccine is finally being rolled out.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Hope all goes well Bro RJ.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> The trick is the button the pants below the overhang.


I didn't think I posted a pic hmmm


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> one circle is one minute has elapsed when it turns red. So seven circles mean seven minutes. and they start turning white again.
> View attachment 15657211
> 
> basically a seven/fourteen minute chronograph. (Similar to the 5/10 minute regatta chronograph of the YM2).


Hmm. What only takes seven minutes:think:

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy lume!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Tudor is so yesterday.


Were they even yesterday though?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> It's pretty amazing.


Mate, that GP looks great. Congrats. 

When you get some time, a macro shot on the small registers would be nice too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I was too til stupid lockdowns. Fast food became king or queen.


I managed to lose like 4-5 kilos when we were in lockdown. I've slowly put them back on because I was way to skinny,


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> She should be arriving today.


So here today gone tomorrow?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> It's pretty amazing.


Nice!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The trick is the button the pants below the overhang.


Sap are you trying to tell us you have a muffin top?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sap are you trying to tell us you have a muffin top?


Not quite yet, but getting there.

But I would not let anyone photograph it!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice one mate. 
I really like the watch dial has multiple layers and its kinda give it a rich look.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Nice one mate.
> I really like the watch dial has multiple layers and its kinda give it a rich look.


IRL is way better also! The hobnail dial and applied logo and nameplate shimmer and change as you move.

Best dial that I have!

Gives me more satisfaction than any Daytona I've had, including the 500C.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> It's pretty amazing.


That looks incredible on your wrist! Great piece!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> IRL is way better also! The hobnail dial and applied logo and nameplate shimmer and change as you move.
> 
> Best dial that I have!
> 
> Gives me more satisfaction than any Daytona I've had, including the 500C.


There is a lot of detail on that dial; I particularly like the concentric circles on the sub dials


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> You do know fast food is no good right bro, in almost every aspect?


Don't say it's true. 
Surely we can find a place for "comfort" food as part of a mental health strategy.

Ok, I'm stretching...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> It's pretty amazing.


don't like chronos but that one looks pretty neat.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> The trick is the button the pants below the overhang.


So didn't need to see that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> It's pretty amazing.


Sweet!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


Really like how the hour indices seem to float above the dial. Well done!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wish my father had been vaccinated - he lives in Florida. Three days ago his wife (think she's about 80) tested positive. My father wasn't feeling well so they took him in (he's 90) but when asked if he thought he had the flu he said no. He asked about being vaccinated but then they said no again as his wife tested positive. Understandable, but I hope they both make it through this since the vaccine is finally being rolled out.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Best wishes for them both RJ, and hope they will come out OK...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> It's pretty amazing.


Now let's see it on your lady's wrist...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


Beautiful dial...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I only show her when there's a watch so I can gauge her reaction (which is usually an icy glare). But the risk of Jennas and Tiffanys makes me keep it private the rest of the time.


She will think you're on some Jeffrey Epstein kind of men's world club and she'll probably beat the daylights out of ya with her Tae Kwan Do skills.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Tudor is so yesterday.


Statement of the century


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You do know fast food is no good right bro, in almost every aspect?


Fast food = Fat food without the S (ass) 










... and that was *post #25,000 *celebrated with a Homer Simpson gif! Yay!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Physical 1st of Feb... Bout 12 pounds over last year. 2nd vax shot then 2 weeks and we are gone... Lol.. First flight March 4th.


Where's the first holiday destination?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So didn't need to see that.


That was Jenna. She sucks it in usually.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The trick is the button the pants below the overhang.


Muffin top


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Now let's see it on your lady's wrist...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Two words - homemade burger


Good idea!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The trick is the button the pants below the overhang.


Hey! That's a man muffin top


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> It's pretty amazing.


Very nice!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wish my father had been vaccinated - he lives in Florida. Three days ago his wife (think she's about 80) tested positive. My father wasn't feeling well so they took him in (he's 90) but when asked if he thought he had the flu he said no. He asked about being vaccinated but then they said no again as his wife tested positive. Understandable, but I hope they both make it through this since the vaccine is finally being rolled out.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Hope your dad's okay.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> That was Jenna. She sucks it in usually.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's pretty amazing.


Your new favourite watch?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Were they even yesterday though?


BWOAH! That will hurt a lot of people's feeling here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I managed to lose like 4-5 kilos when we were in lockdown. I've slowly put them back on because I was way to skinny,


It's all the shagging you've been doing while on lockdown. 

You need to get out of bed to get something to eat brother. Tsk, tsk.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Muffin top


nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


The dial is really something. Great watch for the price and almost Audemars Piguet like without the Audemars Piguet prices.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Not quite yet, but getting there.
> 
> But I would not let anyone photograph it!


You know there's an exercise that helps you reduce that muffin top right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where's the first holiday destination?


New Mexico still has some restrictions...and March is heavy winter up north..so first is canyon country via Vegas 1st of March


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> IRL is way better also! The hobnail dial and applied logo and nameplate shimmer and change as you move.
> 
> Best dial that I have!
> 
> Gives me more satisfaction than any Daytona I've had, including the 500C.


Time to move on from Rolex then?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There is a lot of detail on that dial; I particularly like the concentric circles on the sub dials


Did you say concentric circles?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> That was Jenna. She sucks it in usually.


You're right but not in the way you think...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Don't say it's true.
> Surely we can find a place for "comfort" food as part of a mental health strategy.
> 
> Ok, I'm stretching...
> ...


Yum... comfort food


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> don't like chronos but that one looks pretty neat.


I had been contemplating the GP standard three hander for a while now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So didn't need to see that.


Reminded you of your time on SS Obesity?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You know there's an exercise that helps you reduce that muffin top right?


Been doing that a fair a bit actually.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Your new favourite watch?


If you ask me right now, and you have, the answer is yes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="rjohnson56, post: 52909784, member: 13196]
Wish my father had been vaccinated - he lives in Florida. Three days ago his wife (think she's about 80) tested positive. My father wasn't feeling well so they took him in (he's 90) but when asked if he thought he had the flu he said no. He asked about being vaccinated but then they said no again as his wife tested positive. Understandable, but I hope they both make it through this since the vaccine is finally being rolled out.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood
[/QUOTE]

Fingers crossed for them both, Brother RJ.

Why did they refuse to give him a shot because his wife is positive? I'm missing something here...

Fwiw, I think FL is the most screwed up state in the country when it comes to Covid and vaccines; you have to _really try_ to be that bad!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> If you ask me right now, and you have, the answer is yes.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> It's pretty amazing.


It's a beauty , Mate!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> [QUOTE="rjohnson56, post: 52909784, member: 13196
> Wish my father had been vaccinated - he lives in Florida. Three days ago his wife (think she's about 80) tested positive. My father wasn't feeling well so they took him in (he's 90) but when asked if he thought he had the flu he said no. He asked about being vaccinated but then they said no again as his wife tested positive. Understandable, but I hope they both make it through this since the vaccine is finally being rolled out.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Fingers crossed for them both, Brother RJ.

Why did they refuse to give him a shot because his wife is positive? I'm missing something here...

Fwiw, I think FL is the most screwed up state in the country when it comes to Covid and vaccines; you have to _really try_ to be that bad!
[/QUOTE]
you wouldn't give it at the moment because he has clearly been exposed. Just like when you get it they ask stuff like do you have symptoms , exposure, self quarantine.

Hate to tell you but Fl doing better than NY with vaccine so not sure where you coming from there. NC is 42nd ATM. 
California terrible also. Top 4 are WVa, ND, SD, Alaska.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Another vax story....typical of me I work my arse off to find available vax and get it. My brother in law does nothing but his wife did call one place to put name in. Today they get call drive 8 miles , bam and done. Now understand I'm glad for them but .....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


>


That's brutal. LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It even looks good here!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's pretty amazing.


I'm not into chronographs. I'm not into that style of watch. I think it's a fantastic piece. Much better than the Royal oak or Nautilus. Never really looked at the GP but this one is very well executed. Killer pickup Sap. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Another shot to show how well it fits.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Another vax story....typical of me I work my arse off to find available vax and get it. My brother in law does nothing but his wife did call one place to put name in. Today they get call drive 8 miles , bam and done. Now understand I'm glad for them but .....


It looks like NJ is going to be doing second doses only for at least six weeks because only 400k doses are coming in the next four weeks, and another 400k will still need their second doses after that. Current advertised capacity is 470k doses/day if they can get vaccine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It looks like NJ is going to be doing second doses only for at least six weeks because only 400k doses are coming in the next four weeks, and another 400k will still need their second doses after that. Current advertised capacity is 470k doses/day if they can get vaccine.


those numbers seem very odd. according to nyt NJ has received 658 thousand doses..administered 48% . so that would say only 325ish done so far with 325ish still there. don't get it. 
and no one is close to 470,000 doses a day adminstered


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Summoning @5959HH and @Jason71


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> That was Jenna. She sucks it in usually.


That made me literally LOL.
People looking at me strangely now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> those numbers seem very odd. according to nyt NJ has received 658 thousand doses..administered 48% . so that would say only 325ish done so far with 325ish still there. don't get it.
> and no one is close to 470,000 doses a day adminstered


The capacity, number of incoming doses, and planned disposition is based on today's Newark Star-Ledger. The 470k capacity is based on the combination of commercial sites that have been operating and the new mega-sites that opened last week and this week. I think they're lagging on reports of what has been administered, especially in care facilities, but some commercial places are already canceling appointments because they're out. I think Bergen County is the first to run out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> The capacity, number of incoming doses, and planned disposition is based on today's Newark Star-Ledger. The 470k capacity is based on the combination of commercial sites that have been operating and the new mega-sites that opened last week and this week. I think they're lagging on reports of what has been administered, especially in care facilities, but some commercial places are already canceling appointments because they're out. I think Bergen County is the first to run out.


Bergen is money territory... an aside did you know Teton cty WY is the richest county in the nation?

Not saying your newspaper is wrong but think about 470,000 in a day... NJ pop is 8,882,000 people...18 and under is 23% so that leaves 6,800,000 ....635000 have tested positive so may delay ...now at 6 million even considering 325k done so far...fair % won't take so let's be kind and say 80% take that's 4,800,000 and you also have to remove long term health care units as that's handled by CVS/Walgreen 
So they are saying they have set up facilities to do all of NJ pop in 10 days? don't believe nor can I imagine why they would even try for that large a number


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Matter of fact Dr Fauci recently spoke on the subject and said USA at half a million a day and could get to a million a day ..if so then 100 million in first 100 days of new admin. course none done on holidays???
That's 1 million per day in the whole USA.

Then added 280 million needed (dunno whether right or not) by fall 2021.

update: Found the article and read it. NJ doing a poor job like many others so easier to just blame supply. I see the 470000 but no real proof that they could actually do that ....see above..

2nd update: back of napkin..Moderna + Pfzier (sic) production for year 2.6 billion..assuming uniform that's 7 million a day BUT that's worldwide so a million a day here would be great work


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It even looks good here!


Its gonna look even better in your lady friends watch box


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Another vax story....typical of me I work my arse off to find available vax and get it. My brother in law does nothing but his wife did call one place to put name in. Today they get call drive 8 miles , bam and done. Now understand I'm glad for them but .....


hahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> It even looks good here!


Funny you post that because I just jump don here to share the following:
I was in a video meeting and pretty sure someone went to the toilet in there. Video was on and the phone was down for quite some time. When she next picked up the phone she was very much in a bathroom. Thankfully the sound was off as she was off for a while


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Another shot to show how well it fits.


You still have that?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Funny you post that because I just jump don here to share the following:
> I was in a video meeting and pretty sure someone went to the toilet in there. Video was on and the phone was down for quite some time. When she next picked up the phone she was very much in a bathroom. Thankfully the sound was off as she was off for a while


you are shyting me


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You still have that?


🤣🤣🤣.

I reckon that's gonna stick with Bro Sapp for a while.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Bergen is money territory... an aside did you know Teton cty WY is the richest county in the nation?
> 
> Not saying your newspaper is wrong but think about 470,000 in a day... NJ pop is 8,882,000 people...18 and under is 23% so that leaves 6,800,000 ....635000 have tested positive so may delay ...now at 6 million even considering 325k done so far...fair % won't take so let's be kind and say 80% take that's 4,800,000 and you also have to remove long term health care units as that's handled by CVS/Walgreen
> So they are saying they have set up facilities to do all of NJ pop in 10 days? don't believe nor can I imagine why they would even try for that large a number


470k/week (oops, I did say day), so enough to do everyone in about 20 weeks.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> 470k/week (oops, I did say day), so enough to do everyone in about 20 weeks.


article had per day in it so you didn't misquote... sorry my brain has this thing about numbers..

based on % of pop and a 1 mill a day for USA more like 285 days for NJ


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣.
> 
> I reckon that's gonna stick with Bro Sapp for a while.


'a while' is a relative concept ;-)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> article had per day in it so you didn't misquote... sorry my brain has this thing about numbers..
> 
> based on % of pop and a 1 mill a day for USA more like 285 days for NJ


Yeah, the number is only reasonable if it's per week, considering realistic throughput at the megasites. There's no way they could do that in a day. The one that can really handle massive numbers is the Sussex County Fairgrounds.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Its gonna look even better in your lady friends watch box


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> 'a while' is a relative concept ;-)


That is true. I have gotten rid of watches that I never thought I would.

I will say that this watch has a lot going for it:

a design that is modern yet has been around for 45 years;
classic but not boring;
all steel and weighty, yet comfortable;
rugged and masculine yet thin;
sporty and dressy; and
high-horology and therefore fulfills my inner wanker.

One could say that modern steel Rolex checks all these boxes too, and generally they do, however, this GP Chrono is a notch or two higher.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> high-horology and therefore fulfills my inner wanker.


You got a like for this


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> you are shyting me


nope. Somebody else was.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Can't quite catch the actual shimmer effect that I am getting IRL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> ...
> One could say that modern steel Rolex checks all these boxes too, and generally they do, however, this GP Chrono is a *notch or two higher*.


At least.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> ...
> you wouldn't give it at the moment because he has clearly been exposed. Just like when you get it they ask stuff like do you have symptoms , exposure, self quarantine.


Gotcha. Had a senior moment.



Betterthere said:


> Hate to tell you but Fl doing better than NY with vaccine so not sure where you coming from there. NC is 42nd ATM.
> California terrible also. Top 4 are WVa, ND, SD, Alaska.


Have a couple of friends in FL and they're both telling me horror stories of trying to an appt via phone or website. No luck whatsover. NYS and CT was pretty easy in comparison.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotcha. Had a senior moment.
> 
> Have a couple of friends in FL and they're both telling me horror stories of trying to an appt via phone or website. No luck whatsover. NYS and CT was pretty easy in comparison.


Varies by county here. The one I went to had online system. Others you leave a phonemail hope for call back. some have flash mob drive ins. Some you can forget for example hotline 4 hours a day but have to talk to person yet it just rings then hangs up. A couple are i think using "connections". So NC can suck in one area not in another. see my brother in law example earlier. Thus I would say just ignore individual experiences. My opinion.

Senior moments help cause just lie if needed


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It even looks good here!


Don't drop into the toilet bowl and flush it accidentally. 

Just saying....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Funny you post that because I just jump don here to share the following:
> I was in a video meeting and pretty sure someone went to the toilet in there. Video was on and the phone was down for quite some time. When she next picked up the phone she was very much in a bathroom. Thankfully the sound was off as she was off for a while


Did you hear swooshing and flushing sounds?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That is true. I have gotten rid of watches that I never thought I would.
> 
> I will say that this watch has a lot going for it:
> 
> ...


We will check back with you next month.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That is true. I have gotten rid of watches that I never thought I would.
> 
> I will say that this watch has a lot going for it:
> 
> ...


Here's where you're wrong: Rolex will never tick that last box. Which is exactly why, as you've stated, the Girard Perregaux is a notch or two (make that a notch and two) higher than Rolex.

And tbh I'm toying with the idea of trading a few of mine for this, no thanks to you!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Here's where you're wrong: Rolex will never tick that last box. Which is exactly why, as you've stated, the Girard Perregaux is a notch or two (make that a notch and two) higher than Rolex.
> 
> And tbh I'm toying with the idea of trading a few of mine for this, no thanks to you!


I really like that three hander. That would be my pick.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Was looking at GPs and saw this...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Was looking at GPs and saw this...


for the high roller


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Was looking at GPs and saw this...


It's even got the pull lever ala "One Arm Bandit"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> for the high roller


A Man of Rolex?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> for the high roller


The high roller with too much time on his hands, that is.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's even got the pull lever ala "One Arm Bandit"


Yep. Attention to detail, surely.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> The high roller with too much time on his hands, that is.


I won't be working if I had that watch as I will be playing the slot machines all day long. As it is, I spend a lot of time admiring the sweeping seconds hand....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Here's where you're wrong: Rolex will never tick that last box. Which is exactly why, as you've stated, the Girard Perregaux is a notch or two (make that a notch and two) higher than Rolex.
> 
> And tbh I'm toying with the idea of trading a few of mine for this, no thanks to you!


That piece is a bloody beauty mate!
Get it 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Here's where you're wrong: Rolex will never tick that last box. Which is exactly why, as you've stated, the Girard Perregaux is a notch or two (make that a notch and two) higher than Rolex.
> 
> And tbh I'm toying with the idea of trading a few of mine for this, no thanks to you!


I thought these were fairly inexpensive.. No?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I thought these were fairly inexpensive.. No?


$10k isn't chump change...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Was looking at GPs and saw this...


What???? That slot machine watch is USD$1.25M?????









Girard Perregaux Vintage 1945 Jackpot Tourbillon 99720-52-651-BA6A Rose Gold Watch


Girard Perregaux Vintage 1945 Jackpot Tourbillon 99720-52-651-BA6A Rose Gold Watch Wristwatches long ago became more than clocks.



slaylebrity.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Were they even yesterday though?


Yesterday they weren't yesterday but today they are yesterday, and that's about it for their new/old deigns. But, hey, they sell.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

GF

Most sell. I’ve heard that the BBB is a wildcard.


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> [QUOTE="rjohnson56, post: 52909784, member: 13196]
> Wish my father had been vaccinated - he lives in Florida. Three days ago his wife (think she's about 80) tested positive. My father wasn't feeling well so they took him in (he's 90) but when asked if he thought he had the flu he said no. He asked about being vaccinated but then they said no again as his wife tested positive. Understandable, but I hope they both make it through this since the vaccine is finally being rolled out.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Fingers crossed for them both, Brother RJ.

Why did they refuse to give him a shot because his wife is positive? I'm missing something here...

Fwiw, I think FL is the most screwed up state in the country when it comes to Covid and vaccines; you have to _really try_ to be that bad![/QUOTE]

They said no to the vaccine since he might have already been infected. There's now a 10 d wait to see what happens. We've order a simple blood oxygen monitor so that he and his wife can keep better track.

I wish 5959HH would log-on with a few gifs.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What???? That slot machine watch is USD$1.25M?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's on sale this week at Ashford for only $175,000 USD. They state the MSRP at $700,000 USD though.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Another vax story....typical of me I work my arse off to find available vax and get it. My brother in law does nothing but his wife did call one place to put name in. Today they get call drive 8 miles , bam and done. Now understand I'm glad for them but .....


Hmm. Sounds like a Rolex AD story 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yesterday they weren't yesterday but today they are yesterday, and that's about it for their new/old deigns. But, hey, they sell.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Tell that to jman.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> $10k isn't chump change...


No but that's Rolex prices.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Funny you post that because I just jump don here to share the following:
> I was in a video meeting and pretty sure someone went to the toilet in there. Video was on and the phone was down for quite some time. When she next picked up the phone she was very much in a bathroom. Thankfully the sound was off as she was off for a while


Multitasking.

Give her a raise and a few rolls of TP 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That is true. I have gotten rid of watches that I never thought I would.
> 
> I will say that this watch has a lot going for it:
> 
> ...


I wonder if Jman @manofrolex is around. For a while it was on his short list.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't drop into the toilet bowl and flush it accidentally.
> 
> Just saying....


Speaking of flushing is the water resistance 100 m or greater with the screw down pushers?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Not exciting but very nice looking olive green strap finished this morning. This is a pretty versatile strap color.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I wonder if Jman @manofrolex is around. For a while it was on his short list.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


With his incoming VC, his short list might be on the back burner.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

That's a lot of flags...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today's a momentous day; there's a new Jenna GIF!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Not exciting but very nice looking olive green strap finished this morning. This is a pretty versatile strap color.
> View attachment 15661195


ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Today's a momentous day; there's a new Jenna GIF!
> 
> View attachment 15661242


Daughter may be getting vax so there is that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What???? That slot machine watch is USD$1.25M?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an expensive tool to decide who's paying the bar tab.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> It's on sale this week at Ashford for only $175,000 USD. They state the MSRP at $700,000 USD though.


enArAy

Oh, ok, that's more reasonable. lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> No but that's Rolex prices.


I'm thinking perhaps I should get rid of the Tudor chronograph and the 6694 , pit in the difference for the Loreato...



















I don't know. But this can wait.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I'm thinking perhaps I should get rid of the Tudor chronograph and the 6694 , pit in the difference for the Loreato...
> 
> View attachment 15661375
> 
> ...


For sure would be a good move


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Daughter got her 1st vax shot


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Here's where you're wrong: Rolex will never tick that last box. Which is exactly why, as you've stated, the Girard Perregaux is a notch or two (make that a notch and two) higher than Rolex.
> 
> And tbh I'm toying with the idea of trading a few of mine for this, no thanks to you!


True. Rolex was never high-horology. I was being kind. But being Rolex, it fulfills wanking needs nonetheless.

Nice choice of GP. I like that blue dial. And this is what I'm talking about -- while it looks nice in the photo, it is better in the metal. The Zenith Defy was gorgeous in photos and rather lacking (imo) in the metal.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@Sappie66 @mui.richard How do these hobnail dials, like on the GP and... oh, was it an FC?... compare to the engine-turned AP RO tapisserie dials?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Was looking at GPs and saw this...


That is ugly! Seems almost every manufacturer has a ugly line of watches. PP has ugly and expensive poker or roulette watches too. Why not just play games on your phone instead?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What???? That slot machine watch is USD$1.25M?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you can play a better game on your phone.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That is ugly! Seems almost every manufacturer has a ugly line of watches. PP has ugly and expensive poker or roulette watches too. Why not just play games on your phone instead?


Good point. Sheeeittt, that thing couldn't even play Pong.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

The Seiko AD I deal with offered the opportunity for one of these.

Edit: I think I'll pass.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> @Sappie66 @mui.richard How do these hobnail dials, like on the GP and... oh, was it an FC?... compare to the engine-turned AP RO tapisserie dials?


The tapisserie dial is nice, but they are rather plain compared to the GP Clous de Paris dial. The GP is a surface of little 4-sided pyramids which reflect light in 4 directions. The tapisserie dial is a pattern of flat squares. The edges of the squares catch the light, but not as dramatically as the pyramids do.

That said, this is only my impression given pics on the web. Maybe my opinion would be different if I had an RO next to my GP.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of flushing is the water resistance 100 m or greater with the screw down pushers?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yes, 100m and screw down pushers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> The tapisserie dial is nice, but they are rather plain compared to the GP Clous de Paris dial. The GP is a surface of little 4-sided pyramids which reflect light in 4 directions. The tapisserie dial is a pattern of flat squares. The edges of the squares catch the light, but not as dramatically as the pyramids do.
> 
> That said, this is only my impression given pics on the web. Maybe my opinion would be different if I had an RO next to my GP.


I've seen the RO but not the GP, and I'll tell ya that the RO's dial is fabulous. It can be subtle at one angle, but then you get to see it light up when its orientation moves and catches the light differently. The RO, plus Breguet and some GS, are my favorites for dazzling dials from mainstream brands. (and like all of them, monoscopic vision, like in pictures and videos, don't do them justice)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Multitasking.
> 
> Give her a raise and a few rolls of TP
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


LOL, that reminded me of the toilet paper hoarding


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL, that reminded me of the toilet paper hoarding


Miss this?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Yesterday was Christmas tree pickup day in our neighborhood. We don't have enough TP to fabricate a replacement, though.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> It's on sale this week at Ashford for only $175,000 USD. They state the MSRP at $700,000 USD though.


Put a decimal point between the 1 and 7 and I'll consider it for a novelty watch


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Not exciting but very nice looking olive green strap finished this morning. This is a pretty versatile strap color.
> View attachment 15661195


Looks great and the leather looks quite soft


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I'm thinking perhaps I should get rid of the Tudor chronograph and the 6694 , pit in the difference for the Loreato...
> 
> View attachment 15661375
> 
> ...


I like that 6694, what year is it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Yesterday was Christmas tree pickup day in our neighborhood. We don't have enough TP to fabricate a replacement, though.


Still have a room full.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Miss this?
> View attachment 15661615


Don't miss this,


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I've seen the RO but not the GP, and I'll tell ya that the RO's dial is fabulous. It can be subtle at one angle, but then you get to see it light up when its orientation moves and catches the light differently. The RO, plus Breguet and some GS, are my favorites for dazzling dials from mainstream brands. (and like all of them, monoscopic vision, like in pictures and videos, don't do them justice)


 I think you'll also like the GP then.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Down to just one Omega now. Sold my SMP 2254 about 6 months ago and my Speedy Reduced is right now on its way to a new home. Yesterday was Tuesday and I didn't feel any remorse , which is good.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Put a decimal point between the 1 and 7 and I'll consider it for a novelty watch


I might if you take off 3 zeroes.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like that 6694, what year is it?


'84.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Down to just one Omega now. Sold my SMP 2254 about 6 months ago and my Speedy Reduced is right now on its way to a new home. Yesterday was Tuesday and I didn't feel any remorse , which is good.


The only remorse felt with Omega ownership is buyers


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I've seen the RO but not the GP, and I'll tell ya that the RO's dial is fabulous. It can be subtle at one angle, but then you get to see it light up when its orientation moves and catches the light differently. The RO, plus Breguet and some GS, are my favorites for dazzling dials from mainstream brands. (and like all of them, monoscopic vision, like in pictures and videos, don't do them justice)


So if you quote a post a second time to add another comment, its not a Godfrey, but perhaps we should have a name for it? Anyway...

I looked at more RO tapisserie dials online and they do look smashing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The only remorse felt with Omega ownership is buyers


Im down to one now, my Dynamic Chrono from the late 90's.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The only remorse felt with Omega ownership is buyers


I have no regrets owning my caliber 1861 Speedmaster with the big box of toys. It will be well sought after in the future as older 1861 doesn't come with the big gift box.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Any news on @5959HH and @Jason71

Thinking of some of our old friends whom we haven't seen here in a long, long time;
@Cobia 
@JimmyMack75 
@Stephen Canale (tagging doesn't show up anymore?)
@captain Custard (tagging doesn't show up anymore?)

Hope you all are keeping well brothers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So if you quote a post a second time to add another comment, its not a Godfrey, but perhaps we should have a name for it? Anyway...


Somehow I just thought of Ernie pestering Bert. "Hey Bert, hey Bert, hey Bert, hey Bert"


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Any news on @5959HH and @Jason71
> 
> Thinking of some of our old friends whom we haven't seen here in a long, long time;
> @Cobia
> ...


I also miss the aussie serb bro Galaga, always says it like it is


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I miss @Merv

How ya doing bro?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Im down to one now, my Dynamic Chrono from the late 90's.


Congrats! Still have two :-(


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Congrats! Still have two :-(


Get rid of them, they're like kryptonite.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I might if you take off 3 zeroes.


Zero's at the end to the right of the decimal point are redundant anyway...

Sorry.
Is my inner nerd showing?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Im down to one now, my Dynamic Chrono from the late 90's.


I have added another recently, but its unlikely to be worn much, and is not going anywhere...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Somehow I just thought of Ernie pestering Bert. "Hey Bert, hey Bert, hey Bert, hey Bert"


Penny,
Penny,
Penny,
Penny...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Penny,
> Penny,
> Penny,
> Penny...
> ...


Godfrey :
Sorry,
Forgot the gratuitous pictorial accompaniment...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I also miss the aussie serb bro Galaga, always says it like it is


He's busy with work at the moment but I see that he posts from time to time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's busy with work at the moment but I see that he posts from time to time.


Godfrey!

I tried to tag Stephen Canale and Captain Custard (aka Rosco) but their names didn't come up in the member search. So, I am not sure if their accounts have been set to inactive or not.

Having said that, hope you are well Brother @Galaga and I know he is responding to @sportura in that other thread.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I have added another recently, but its unlikely to be worn much, and is not going anywhere...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Why? Why? And Why?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Somehow I just thought of Ernie pestering Bert. "Hey Bert, hey Bert, hey Bert, hey Bert"


I've been rewatching some Sesame Street and man Ernie and Cookie Monster are hilarious


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Why? Why? And Why?


Well we all know your motto "If in doubt flip it out"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Down to just one Omega now. Sold my SMP 2254 about 6 months ago and my Speedy Reduced is right now on its way to a new home. Yesterday was Tuesday and I didn't feel any remorse , which is good.


Great GADA Omega!

I've never felt anything for the Speedy Pro/Moonwatch, but I do love my 40mm Racing model!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Any news on @5959HH and @Jason71
> 
> Thinking of some of our old friends whom we haven't seen here in a long, long time;
> @Cobia
> ...


I noticed 59 profile said last activity 13 hours ago wonder what that means?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well we all know your motto "If in doubt flip it out"


I'm trying to change my ways. Trading 3 for 1 is in the right direction.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I noticed 59 profile said last activity 13 hours ago wonder what that means?


Hope that's an encouraging sign!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

12 years old and still my favourite:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope that's an encouraging sign!


Dunno...can you imagine one of our family members taking a look in here?
where's @Mickey® btw


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I noticed 59 profile said last activity 13 hours ago wonder what that means?


Either he's looking at his phone but didn't feel like posting or the Tapatalk updates automatically.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> 12 years old and still my favourite:


Is that one of your top three bro?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Dunno...can you imagine one of our family members taking a look in here?
> where's ">@Mickey btw


Probably busy.

Edit: scratch that. Just looked at the time zone and it's midnight for him now. Probably busy fighting the sleep monsters


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey :
> Sorry,
> Forgot the gratuitous pictorial accompaniment...
> 
> ...


She does the voice of Harley Quinn in the cartoon on HBOmax. VEEEERRRYYYY foul mouthed show, absolutely hysterical. I'm kinda shocked such an irreverent take on the DC mythos got made. But if you like Coulo and want to her her say **** a lot, its the show for you 

Though mayne her airplane live action show on HBO is equally vulgar, i dunno.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Get rid of them, they're like kryptonite.


for as long as youre not superman, should be OK


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Probably busy.
> 
> Edit: scratch that. Just looked at the time zone and it's midnight for him now. Probably busy fighting the sleep monsters


yes it's midnight. what's your point?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The tapisserie dial is nice, but they are rather plain compared to the GP Clous de Paris dial. The GP is a surface of little 4-sided pyramids which reflect light in 4 directions. The tapisserie dial is a pattern of flat squares. The edges of the squares catch the light, but not as dramatically as the pyramids do.
> 
> That said, this is only my impression given pics on the web. Maybe my opinion would be different if I had an RO next to my GP.


I think it's difficult to gauge how they react and pickup light irl with these dials. Photos are static and can't really show this effectively.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> I think it's difficult to gauge how they react and pickup light irl with these dials. Photos are static and can't really show this effectively.


But dang that casework is brilliant!









Makes you wonder why in hell this has a retail of $11,400,when a stainless steel Datejust retails for ~$8,600...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> for as long as youre not superman, should be OK


Only in my mind.

But what if I personally identify as superman? Does it mean I get my own pronoun too?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I think it's difficult to gauge how they react and pickup light irl with these dials. Photos are static and can't really show this effectively.


Yeah. I conceded/backtracked/resiled/flip-flopped on a later post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yes it's midnight. what's your point?


He's probably sleeping?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's probably sleeping?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This is my favorite blue dial


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that one of your top three bro?


It's the most sentimental and battles with the Rolex for supremacy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie's GP made me yearn for my own.

fresh from the safe


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Sappie's GP made me yearn for my own.
> 
> fresh from the safe
> 
> View attachment 15662371


A new Pong?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A new Pong?


got this last 2019. My last trip to Europe.

took a while to search as the most common was the black dial ferrari edition. Dont have a ferrari so opted for the regular one.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> got this last 2019. My last trip to Europe.
> 
> took a while to search as the most common was the black dial ferrari edition. Dont have a ferrari so opted for the regular one.


PF can probably hook you up with a Ferrari if you are interested in exchanging your GP for the black one 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> PF can probably hook you up with a Ferrari if you are interested in exchanging your GP for the black one
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


i will exchange this white GP with any color ferrari anytime. Straight up.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Why?


It was a gift...



Sappie66 said:


> Why?


It's a bit too dressy for everyday wear...



Sappie66 said:


> And Why?


It is one of my father's, which he doesnt wear much and wanted to hand down, so I'll be holding on to it to do the same to one of my kids one day...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> It was a gift...
> 
> It's a bit too dressy for everyday wear...
> 
> ...


What is it with fathers and Omegas...why couldn't they be wearing Pateks!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> This is my favorite blue dial
> View attachment 15662333


Very nice! I'm thinking about one of those in black, non GMT. The dials are very rich.

Hmmm. Or a Datejust.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Very nice! I'm thinking about one of those in black, non GMT. The dials are very rich.
> 
> Hmmm. Or a Datejust.


why JUST settle? go for something GRAND.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> why JUST settle? go for something GRAND.


Double pun. Nice!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> What is it with fathers and Omegas...why couldn't they be wearing Pateks!


Be grateful, My dads Omegas are the kind that gets its picture Removed From WUS


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Be grateful, My dads Omegas are the kind that gets its picture Removed From WUS


Lol

U KNOW my comment was tongue in cheek right? I'm always grateful, especially the fact that he's still around to bear my bull shyt!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I like this for some reason...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I like this for some reason...
> 
> View attachment 15662584


she really has a way with mikes. Too bad my name is pong.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I've been rewatching some Sesame Street and man Ernie and Cookie Monster are hilarious


"Why do you have that banana in your ear??"

And the one where Ernie has his drumset and plays a game with Bert, playing rhythms for Bert to recite back and making them harder and harder. Then Ernie goes on this extended drum solo to stump Bert, but he recites the whole thing note-for-note. lol


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> What is it with fathers and Omegas...why couldn't they be wearing Pateks!


Man, my dad's doesn't even have a date window.... (kicks a rock in frustration)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

You guys know the meme, right?

How it's been:









How it's going:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Random online Omega I saw...And yes, I am trying to frighten you. (311.92.44.30.01.002)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> It was a gift...
> 
> It's a bit too dressy for everyday wear...
> 
> ...


Good answers!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I like this for some reason...
> 
> View attachment 15662584


Very familiar with that look are you?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> You guys know the meme, right?
> 
> How it's been:
> View attachment 15662944
> ...


Ummm......no.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Random online Omega I saw...And yes, I am trying to frighten you. (311.92.44.30.01.002)


Reminds me of a Daytona; finding the hands to see the time is like










The older I get the more I appreciate the large hands of a dive watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Charlie the Tuna trying to buy a Rolex?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Charlie the Tuna trying to buy a Rolex?


Godfrey

Or a high end Porsche


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> You guys know the meme, right?


Speaking of memes...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Or a high end Porsche


Or this...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of memes...
> 
> View attachment 15663210


This one hits home for me:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of memes...
> 
> View attachment 15663210


Taking pictures yesterday?

2 ez


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Taking pictures yesterday?


Yes, I was. You like?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Been a loooong week already (even though we had Monday "off" here in the States)

Decided to put on something fun, today!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Very familiar with that look are you?


Among others...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> What is it with fathers and Omegas...why couldn't they be wearing Pateks!


My dad wouldn't know a Patek from a Casio. 
It's always been Ωmega as the aspirational model and Seiko for everyday, I don't remember him ever wearing anything else...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I like this for some reason...
> 
> View attachment 15662584


She's good with her hands...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Been a loooong week already (even though we had Monday "off" here in the States)
> 
> Decided to put on something fun, today!


That looks great


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> My dad wouldn't know a Patek from a Casio.
> *It's always been Ωmega as the aspirational model and Seiko for everyday, I don't remember him ever wearing anything else...*
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


This is a great way to think about watches, IMO. Clear and simple, and less hand-wringing about minutiae. I wish we could've afforded to get a pair of new Omegas for mom n' dad for their 50th. Hell, Mom would've preferred a Seiko to the Swiss watch we gave her just because she knew the Seiko name.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That looks great


Thank you! Really enjoying the piece, and for the price, it definitely punches above its weight class!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you! Really enjoying the piece, and for the price, it definitely punches above its weight class!


Seiko have a bunch of really nice looking 5's that they've released since they re-vamped the line up. Some of the marketing that goes with it is BS but they do look good, yours would have to be one of the nicest I've seen. Which one is it?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Been a loooong week already (even though we had Monday "off" here in the States)
> 
> Decided to put on something fun, today!


That's a brilliant piece...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> This is a great way to think about watches, IMO. Clear and simple, and less hand-wringing about minutiae. I wish we could've afforded to get a pair of new Omegas for mom n' dad for their 50th. Hell, Mom would've preferred a Seiko to the Swiss watch we gave her just because she knew the Seiko name.


My dad is a simple and clear man. I think a lot of it comes from an early life of austerity and challenge that makes him appreciate every little thing.
It's a great attitude...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> My dad is a simple and clear man. I think a lot of it comes from an early life of austerity and challenge that makes him appreciate every little thing.
> It's a great attitude...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


There's a LOT that can be learnt (and enjoyed) from having an attitude to life like that!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> My dad is a simple and clear man. I think a lot of it comes from an early life of austerity and challenge that makes him appreciate every little thing.
> It's a great attitude...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yup. Dad gave me his Omega, and I was hoping to return the favor with a new one. Just wasn't in the card$ for us, though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Or this...
> 
> View attachment 15663216


You didn't offer a price, did you?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> This one hits home for me:
> View attachment 15663218


GF

I don't know what the sheet music is on the left in the pic, but this is the entire tuba part for Dvorak's 9th as the title reads. Sitting in the chair with his arms folded is exactly what he'd be doing:


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> I don't know what the sheet music is on the left in the pic, but this is the entire tuba part for Dvorak's 9th as the title reads. Sitting in the chair with his arms folded is exactly what he'd be doing:
> 
> View attachment 15663710


That's a lot of counting empty bars. I hate it when the score doesn't also have a tiny melody line to help follow along.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Seiko have a bunch of really nice looking 5's that they've released since they re-vamped the line up. Some of the marketing that goes with it is BS but they do look good, yours would have to be one of the nicest I've seen. Which one is it?


It's actually one of those limited editions that came out - the "Naruto and Boruto line" Seiko 5 Sports meets NARUTO & BORUTO. | News | Seiko Watch Corporation

I grew up watching Naruto, so it had the nostalgia factor. Some of the line is a bit too much anime branding, but the Sarada piece caught my eye. Love the red, and the branding is extremely subtle. If you didn't know/weren't looking for it, it's just a cool red Seiko! But there are subtle things that catch the eye:

like the fan on the bezel and tomoe on the dial at 4 o'clock









And the glasses the character wears on the strap, which is concealed when the strap is tucked in











Black5 said:


> That's a brilliant piece...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thanks!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's actually one of those limited editions that came out - the "Naruto and Boruto line" Seiko 5 Sports meets NARUTO & BORUTO. | News | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> I grew up watching Naruto, so it had the nostalgia factor. Some of the line is a bit too much anime branding, but the Sarada piece caught my eye. Love the red, and the branding is extremely subtle. If you didn't know/weren't looking for it, it's just a cool red Seiko! But there are subtle things that catch the eye:
> 
> ...


the glasses are a nice touch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hope this is not getting too old. I find myself looking at this watch a bit too much!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> the glasses are a nice touch.


Definitely! And it's not mentioned on the spec sheet/description, so I was happily surprised when the watch came in!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Hope this is not getting too old. I find myself looking at this watch a bit too much!


Keep posting ... it's gorgeous!!

I've always lusted after the "base" automatic Royal Oak (either the white or blue face) ... but now you have me drooling over this GP!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> You didn't offer a price, did you?


I offered my Omega. I probably should have offered a price...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Keep posting ... it's gorgeous!!
> 
> I've always lusted after the "base" automatic Royal Oak (either the white or blue face) ... but now you have me drooling over this GP!


Glad to be an enabler here.

I have lots of blue-dialed watches (one could say too many), but I love blue, so I'm very happy with the subtle blue on the hands and indices.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I offered my Omega. I probably should have offered a price...


Well, keep trying. It'll happen for you sometime I'm sure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Hope this is not getting too old. I find myself looking at this watch a bit too much!


When are we going to see it on your gf's wrist?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I like H-links.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I like H-links.


Here ya go then.










Yes, it's a thick bastard.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, keep trying. It'll happen for you sometime I'm sure.


That's why I get up every morning.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go then.
> 
> View attachment 15663786
> 
> ...


that looks like I links


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> that looks like I links


I thought you're only that way with numbers.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When are we going to see it on your gf's wrist?


Sadly it's already happened:









She charitably said that she won't take it from me on my first day with it, real gem that she is!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go then.
> 
> View attachment 15663786
> 
> ...


IWC Ingy?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go then.
> 
> View attachment 15663786
> 
> ...












Not so thick bastard


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> IWC Ingy?


Yup, IWC 3227-01.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, IWC 3227-01.


It's a three-hander? I thought it was a GMT dive chrono seeing how thick it was (twss)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's a LOT that can be learnt (and enjoyed) from having an attitude to life like that!


True.
Definitely a role model I aspire to and a huge influence on my life.
Now that I've shared that publicly, I think I should tell him...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. Dad gave me his Omega, and I was hoping to return the favor with a new one. Just wasn't in the card$ for us, though.


My dad would never accept such a gift and would probably admonish me for spending the money on him anyway. He loves his Seiko chrono so much that he bought matching watches for myself and my BIL as it's the only watch we will ever need.
That's the watch that I feel is truly representative of him and I would value above all others...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> It's a three-hander? I thought it was a GMT dive chrono seeing how thick it was (twss)


Big sucker!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> My dad would never accept such a gift and would probably admonish me for spending the money on him anyway. He loves his Seiko chrono so much that he bought matching watches for myself and my BIL as it's the only watch we will ever need.
> That's the watch that I feel is truly representative of him and I would value above all others...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


My dad would probably say the same thing. He's super easy to buy presents for as he appreciates anything, but if he were to realize that we were spending five grand on just a watch, he might finally get upset.


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Big sucker!
> 
> View attachment 15663932


So clean with that integrated bracelet. What do you think of the newer ones?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> True.
> Definitely a role model I aspire to and a huge influence on my life.
> Now that I've shared that publicly, I think I should tell him...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Funny how people like that are always the last to know. I'm sure he'll really appreciate hearing it from you!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ryang13 said:


> So clean with that integrated bracelet. What do you think of the newer ones?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really a fan. I think IWC ventured too far from their original concept...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> It's a three-hander? I thought it was a GMT dive chrono seeing how thick it was (twss)


Yeah, they really didn't scrimp on the soft iron case inside to give it the magnetic resistance...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> _"Definitely a model I aspire to and a huge influence on my life."_
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


We're talking about Jenna again, right?


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not really a fan. I think IWC ventured too far from their original concept...


I agree, a little too dressy maybe? Swapping straps might be cool but there's something special about the previous gens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The white dial is superb.

"It's Complicated: The Zenith Chronomaster Sport, With The El Primero Caliber 3600" via @watchville It's Complicated: The Zenith Chronomaster Sport, With The El Primero Caliber 3600 - HODINKEE


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> My dad wouldn't know a Patek from a Casio.
> It's always been Ωmega as the aspirational model and Seiko for everyday, I don't remember him ever wearing anything else...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


My father still has a few others...a Cellini, a Baume & Mercier, and a Cartier Panthere I think. Haven't seen him wear a watch for a decade since he started using an iPhone though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> The white dial is superb.
> 
> "It's Complicated: The Zenith Chronomaster Sport, With The El Primero Caliber 3600" via @watchville It's Complicated: The Zenith Chronomaster Sport, With The El Primero Caliber 3600 - HODINKEE


I agree. I like that white dial.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree. I like that white dial.


Big money when you consider that Zenith tanks a bit when it comes to resale.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> The white dial is superb.
> 
> "It's Complicated: The Zenith Chronomaster Sport, With The El Primero Caliber 3600" via @watchville It's Complicated: The Zenith Chronomaster Sport, With The El Primero Caliber 3600 - HODINKEE


It is very nice.

I really like @Jason71's El Primo though, especially with that strap he had made for it


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Big money when you consider that Zenith tanks a bit when it comes to resale.


Not as much as I'd hope. I've been looking at A384 reissues, and I'm not seeing much off the original price. In any case, it's a watch I'd probably keep.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> My father still has a few others...a Cellini, a Baume & Mercier, and a Cartier Panthere I think. Haven't seen him wear a watch for a decade since he started using an iPhone though.


Sounds like your father is a connoisseur.
Should introduce him to a watch forum...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> The white dial is superb.
> 
> "It's Complicated: The Zenith Chronomaster Sport, With The El Primero Caliber 3600" via @watchville It's Complicated: The Zenith Chronomaster Sport, With The El Primero Caliber 3600 - HODINKEE


Agree that the white dial would be the one to go for.

That would be in the running to top my list of :
Best. 
Chronograph.
Ever...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Agree that the white dial would be the one to go for.
> 
> That would be in the running to top my list of :
> Best.
> ...


Always bet on white. 

Or... was it always bet on black? ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Sounds like your father is a connoisseur.
> Should introduce him to a watch forum...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sadly, no.

I bought a Rolex 16014 in VG condition in 2015 and gifted it to him for his 80th birthday in 2016, he only wore it on our trip to Toronto a couple years ago and it's been sitting in his drawer since...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Sadly, no.
> 
> I bought a Rolex 16014 in VG condition in 2015 and gifted it to him for his 80th birthday in 2016, he only wore it on our trip to Toronto a couple years ago and it's been sitting in his drawer since...


Gf

Just looked at the listings on Chrono 24 and the 16014 are all asking for over $4k???

I paid less than $2,800 in 2015, including a service at RSC...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> The white dial is superb.
> 
> "It's Complicated: The Zenith Chronomaster Sport, With The El Primero Caliber 3600" via @watchville It's Complicated: The Zenith Chronomaster Sport, With The El Primero Caliber 3600 - HODINKEE


At first glance, they are trying too hard to look like the 116500s. For $10k I'm definitely going Loreato. At least it wouldn't be mistaken for a Rolex.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> At first glance, they are trying too hard to look like the 116500s. For $10k I'm definitely going Loreato. At least it wouldn't be mistaken for a Rolex.


I think it's absolutely beautiful. Do Zenith tank pre-owned?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I think it's absolutely beautiful. Do Zenith tank pre-owned?


All BRANDs take a tank pre-owned, with the silly exception of Rolex and Patek steel models.

Don't get me wrong, I think they look absolutely gorgeous. That said, if Zenith came out with those before the Daytona It wouldn't look like they are trying to be something else...just saying.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think I'd swap my GMT for this:

"Hands-On With The Rolex Submariner Date 126613LN Dive Watch" via @watchville Hands-On With The Rolex Submariner Date 126613LN Dive Watch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> At first glance, they are trying too hard to look like the 116500s. For $10k I'm definitely going Loreato. At least it wouldn't be mistaken for a Rolex.


Worse. People who aren't familiar with a Zenith might think you bought a cheap knock off from the ladies market in Mong Kok.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Worse. People who aren't familiar with a Zenith might think you bought a cheap knock off from the ladies market in Mong Kok.


Lol!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dang @5959HH check in with a gif!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I think I'd swap my GMT for this:
> 
> "Hands-On With The Rolex Submariner Date 126613LN Dive Watch" via @watchville Hands-On With The Rolex Submariner Date 126613LN Dive Watch


I wouldn't. Had a one year old 116613LN that I bought new from AD. Sold it and kept the GMT (same as yours).


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> I wouldn't. Had a one year old 116613LN that I bought new from AD. Sold it and kept the GMT (same as yours).


How come?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang @5959HH check in with a gif!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Bro 59? Where are you bro?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I think I'd swap my GMT for this:
> 
> "Hands-On With The Rolex Submariner Date 126613LN Dive Watch" via @watchville Hands-On With The Rolex Submariner Date 126613LN Dive Watch


I think gold is totally out of place on a diver. WG might get a pass but tough to like YG... YMMV.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang @5959HH check in with a gif!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Or just say hi...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What's Jenna daydreaming about?










She seems quite at ease, whatever it is...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> How come?


IMO, the particular GMT were talking about, while not colorful or flashy, is a true classic that will ALWAYS be relevant. The two tone Subs (and soda / super hero named GMTs) popularity waxes and wanes over the years.

Also for me, I went with a Breitling Crosswind I came across as my two tone.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang @5959HH check in with a gif!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood





BigSeikoFan said:


> Or just say hi...


You can even say FO, but we hope you're okay.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@5959HH you were last seen 19hrs ago (whatever that means) and your last post was 12 days ago...

Now GTF off your bum and check in, we're worried.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> @5959HH you were last seen 19hrs ago (whatever that means) and your last post was 12 days ago...
> 
> Now GTF off your bum and check in, we're worried.


I sure hope our brother is recovering. Of course he didn't just quit us so I'm still praying that he's getting better and not worse.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think gold is totally out of place on a diver. WG might get a pass but tough to like YG... YMMV.


Clearly you are talking aesthetics rather than function. Which is fair enough because most, including me, won't be diving. If function, any gold would not be appropriate. Right?

I like mine.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's Jenna daydreaming about?
> 
> View attachment 15664603
> 
> ...


Cartoon thought bubble:

"I'd rather be doing something else with this microphone."


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> @5959HH you were last seen 19hrs ago (whatever that means) and your last post was 12 days ago...
> 
> Now GTF off your bum and check in, we're worried.


I think last seen means how long since the profile was last seen / looked at by another WUS member.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> I think last seen means how long since the profile was last seen / looked at by another WUS member.


Oh


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> I think last seen means how long since the profile was last seen / looked at by another WUS member.


I don't think so. I just checked his profile again since an hour ago and it still say the same.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> I think last seen means how long since the profile was last seen / looked at by another WUS member.


i think it means last time his account was active. I sure hope it was him that opened his account. And was just not in the mood to post.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I don't think so. I just checked his profile again since an hour ago and it still say the same.


 Lesson learned then.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i think it means last time his account was active. I sure hope it was him that opened his account. And was just not in the mood to post.


Good possibility. I hope so too, of course.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I think it's absolutely beautiful. Do Zenith tank pre-owned?


A384 reissue seems to be selling for the same price it was a year ago, pretty close to what people paid new.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Zenith also raised their MSRP on several models.

The model that I used to own 03.2040.400/69.C494 went up from $6,700 to $7,700.

Grey market prices followed suit and to some extent the pre-owned market did the same.

The El Primero Chronomaster is one of very few watches that I do regret selling. At the time I thought it was too "pretty" for my style, but it really is a very impressive piece.

I might buy one back or go with 03.2040.4061/69.C496 which is partially open and allows you to see part of the movement thru the dial....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bear likes the (Do)me(g)a


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think gold is totally out of place on a diver. WG might get a pass but tough to like YG... YMMV.


Somehow, yellow gold looks appealing to oneself once past a certain age


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> @5959HH you were last seen 19hrs ago (whatever that means) and your last post was 12 days ago...
> 
> Now GTF off your bum and check in, we're worried.


Got to understand how does this "last seen" work. Is it really he is accessing the site or is it caused by Tapatalk refreshing a connection?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i think it means last time his account was active. I sure hope it was him that opened his account. And was *just not in the mood to post.*


Well, that's worrying then...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Somehow, yellow gold looks appealing to oneself once past a certain age


Not really


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Got to understand how does this "last seen" work. Is it really he is accessing the site or is it caused by Tapatalk refreshing a connection?


Anybody have a mod as friend who could answer? 
@Jason71


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Anybody have a mod as friend who could answer?
> @Jason71


Jason hasn't even been on WUS for a while. He used to respond if we tag him here but he's not answering the call of the OoO. Maybe we start by asking Sarge where Jason is.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Jason hasn't even been on WUS for a while. He used to respond if we tag him here but he's not answering the call of the OoO. Maybe we start by asking Sarge where Jason is.


I think I saw this in a Dr. Who? episode. That means WE are the ones who have perished.??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I think I saw this in a Dr. Who? episode. That means WE are the ones who have perished.


.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> I think I saw this in a Dr. Who? episode. That means WE are the ones who have perished.😟😬


Didn't see the episode but this thread needs a pic.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Didn't see the episode but this thread needs a pic.
> 
> View attachment 15665742


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> I think I saw this in a Dr. Who? episode. That means WE are the ones who have perished.


.......


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> .......


guys stop it this deepfake stuff is too real


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> guys stop it this deepfake stuff is too real


Who's to say?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

FYI

59 was hospitalized for Covid 
He is doing better and should be home within a week


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> guys stop it this deepfake stuff is too real


This too is very real.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> FYI
> 
> 59 was hospitalized for Covid
> He is doing better and should be home within a week


faaawwwkkkkkk....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> IMO, the particular GMT were talking about, while not colorful or flashy, is a true classic that will ALWAYS be relevant. The two tone Subs (and soda / super hero named GMTs) popularity waxes and wanes over the years.
> 
> Also for me, I went with a Breitling Crosswind I came across as my two tone.


Thanks for sharing. I like your perspective and reasoning. Important when you are considering a significant swap/purchase.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> FYI
> 
> 59 was hospitalized for Covid
> He is doing better and should be home within a week


Thanks for the update bro. Really great to hear this. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

manofrolex said:


> FYI
> 
> 59 was hospitalized for Covid
> He is doing better and should be home within a week


Well that's a huge relief.
Thanks for the update..
Please let him know we are all thinking of him.

Will be great to have him back...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Thanks for the update bro. Really great to hear this.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Do you know who is this Man of Rolex? Don't recall ever seen him posting here before. Nice posting handle though.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Didn't see the episode but this thread needs a pic.
> 
> View attachment 15665742


Not a Dr. Who fan,
But he sure knows how to pick companions...


















SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> FYI
> 
> 59 was hospitalized for Covid
> He is doing better and should be home within a week


Can't like for being hospitalized but def a big like for coming home in a week!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Jason hasn't even been on WUS for a while. He used to respond if we tag him here but he's not answering the call of the OoO. Maybe we start by asking Sarge where Jason is.


Yeah I've noticed as well (although I haven't checked his profile). Hope he's okay

Brother of OoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> FYI
> 
> 59 was hospitalized for Covid
> He is doing better and should be home within a week


Thank you for the update! Sad he was hospitalized, but very happy he is on the mend!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

manofrolex said:


> FYI
> 
> 59 was hospitalized for Covid
> He is doing better and should be home within a week


Thanks for the update, here's to his continued recovery!

Brother of OoO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you know who is this Man of Rolex? Don't recall ever seen him posting here before. Nice posting handle though.


Evil Jman alter ego.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you know who is this Man of Rolex? Don't recall ever seen him posting here before. Nice posting handle though.


Man of Mystery!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Didn't see the episode but this thread needs a pic.
> 
> View attachment 15665742


Funny... I started adding to my straw supply today. Bought a few hundred more to add to thousand I had. Will put in barn with my lifetime supply of Edison bulbs.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Evil Jman alter ego.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What's the story on this? Why did Jman change up?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you know who is this Man of Rolex? Don't recall ever seen him posting here before. Nice posting handle though.


He comes bearing good news about @5959HH, so receives instant respect and acceptance in my book...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't like for being hospitalized but def a big like for coming home in a week!


Sounds like he's been through the ringer. Last pm I had was take the vax and do everything possible to avoid til then. I admit I'm doing bout same as always maybe little more careful. Week since first shot. Mrs BT popped in briefly where sister was last Sunday. On Tues nephew there tested positive. Nothing so far and today tomorrow be most likely. 
Have received 2 more calls on getting vax from when I was trying to get one. A county commissioner I know called me yesterday. 
Btw that nephew passed up vax bout 3 weeks ago. No comment.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What's the story on this? Why did Jman change up?


I dunno but I changed mine when I realized wasn't good to have handle close to email.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I dunno but I changed mine when I realized wasn't good to have handle close to email.


We can change our usernames??

I've been using this one for over fifteen years and I still think it's as dumb as the day I came up with it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Evil Jman alter ego.


Oh? Really? Man of Rolex is Jman????


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> We can change our usernames??
> 
> I've been using this one for over fifteen years and I still think it's as dumb as the day I came up with it.


Yes you can. Use the "Contact Us" form at the bottom of the webpage and send a request to the Administrator. The only problem is that people who have known you based on your posting handle will be confused.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes you can. Use the "Contact Us" form at the bottom of the webpage and send a request to the Administrator. The only problem is that people who have known you based on your posting handle will be confused.


Godfrey!

I think I am going to change my posting handle to Sexy Quokka. ?

or...

Gal Gadot with a nice avatar to boot.... or booties?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> I think I am going to change my posting handle to Sexy Quokka. 😝
> 
> ...


Double Godfrey!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> We can change our usernames??
> 
> I've been using this one for over fifteen years and I still think it's as dumb as the day I came up with it.


Lmao yes it is... Too good

Yes contact Sgt Bo and ask him to change.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh? Really? Man of Rolex is Jman????


Makes no sense huh? Maybe VC?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Makes no sense huh? Maybe VC?


Maybe Jman, aka Man of Rolex is setting himself up to be a grey dealer.. 

VC for me means something else. It is a war medal like your CMOH.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe Jman, aka Man of Rolex is setting himself up to be a grey dealer..
> 
> VC for me means something else. It is a war medal like your CMOH.


Means something different to me too


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Get better fast @5959HH !!!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes you can. Use the "Contact Us" form at the bottom of the webpage and send a request to the Administrator. The only problem is that people who have known you based on your posting handle will be confused.


I may be a musician, but I ain't no creative type. I should just find a Boggle game thingy and generate some random word.

I could also put "was BarrackSi" underneath, where it says "testing testing" now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I may be a musician, but I ain't no creative type. I should just find a Boggle game thingy and generate some random word.


I would be cheeky and change it to a planet called Ur_anus. LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes you can. Use the "Contact Us" form at the bottom of the webpage and send a request to the Administrator. The only problem is that people who have known you based on your posting handle will be confused.


Nah many have changed theirs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Nah many have changed theirs.


Umm.... I am beginning to like the idea....

@Merv will be following my every posts.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Double Godfrey!
> 
> View attachment 15665900


The Strand?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe Jman, aka Man of Rolex is setting himself up to be a grey dealer..
> 
> VC for me means something else. It is a war medal like your CMOH.


Charlie, or Viet Cong


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The Strand?


Looks like the Strand but no. Most Victorian era shopping malls look like that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Charlie, or Viet Cong


Haven't you fellas got the Victoria Cross in Canada?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Charlie, or Viet Cong


Anyway, Viet Cong is long gone. Was once an enemy, now all friends and bed fellows. Oh, how times have changed. Funny that 40 years' ago, people on both sides were at each other's throats.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anyway, Viet Cong is long gone. Was once an enemy, now all friends and bed fellows. Oh, how times have changed. Funny that 40 years' ago, people on both sides were at each other's throats.


Bed fellows?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Haven't you fellas got the Victoria Cross in Canada?


I had never heard of the Victoria Cross until I happened upon Jeremy Clarkson's documentary.

Knob he may be, but he's a hell of a presenter on camera.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anyway, Viet Cong is long gone. Was once an enemy, now all friends and bed fellows. Oh, how times have changed. Funny that 40 years' ago, people on both sides were at each other's throats.


Takes longer than that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I had never heard of the Victoria Cross until I happened upon Jeremy Clarkson's documentary.
> 
> Knob he may be, but he's a hell of a presenter on camera.


Thought you were in Marines? 
Never watch movie Zulu? 
I knew about Victoria cross when I was a boy reading books.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bro 59 is okay! Out of the hospital and on the mend!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Bro 59 is okay! Out of the hospital and on the mend!


You got more info?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> You got more info?


See the other thread.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It’ll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> See the other thread.


Nah I don't follow.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Sounds like he's been through the ringer. Last pm I had was take the vax and do everything possible to avoid til then. I admit I'm doing bout same as always maybe little more careful. Week since first shot. Mrs BT popped in briefly where sister was last Sunday. On Tues nephew there tested positive. Nothing so far and today tomorrow be most likely.
> Have received 2 more calls on getting vax from when I was trying to get one. A county commissioner I know called me yesterday.
> Btw that nephew passed up vax bout 3 weeks ago. No comment.


Oh man :-( Here's hoping that vax Does its job and the rest of the family are okay

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> We can change our usernames??
> 
> I've been using this one for over fifteen years and I still think it's as dumb as the day I came up with it.


Changing yours to Max Power?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh man :-( Here's hoping that vax Does its job and the rest of the family are okay
> 
> Brother of OoO


Thx no indication yet that the more exposed have got it yet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Bed fellows?


No Money, No honey. LOL.

Plenty more inappropriate jokes but I won't repeat them. Not nice.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It'll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


So glad to see you post again brother. Had us pretty messed up. This is a good day in OoO. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I may be a musician, but I ain't no creative type. I should just find a Boggle game thingy and generate some random word.
> 
> I could also put "was BarrackSi" underneath, where it says "testing testing" now.


Kwjybo?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It'll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


Mate I could not be happier to see a post from you. Sorry you've had such a tough time but glad you're getting better. Here's hoping to a quick recovery 

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Mate I could not be happier to see a post from you. Sorry you've had such a tough time but glad you're getting better. Here's hoping to a quick recovery
> 
> Brother of OoO


Godfrey

I was going to say speedy recovery but you know ;-)

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I had never heard of the Victoria Cross until I happened upon Jeremy Clarkson's documentary.
> 
> Knob he may be, but he's a hell of a presenter on camera.


Recipients of gallantry medals get to post post nominals behind their names and they get a lot of respect and privileges including free beers for life at the local pub.

The story of the VC









Victoria Cross - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Thx no indication yet that the more exposed have got it yet.


Good to hear and hope it stays that way!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Mate I could not be happier to see a post from you. Sorry you've had such a tough time but glad you're getting better. Here's hoping to a quick recovery
> 
> Brother of OoO


X2


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Bro 59 is okay! Out of the hospital and on the mend!


YES!!!!

















And for good measure...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It'll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


So so happy to hear this, 59! Wonderful news.

Wait a couple of days before you start chasing your therapists...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Changing yours to Max Power?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Either that or Mr Plow


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Either that or Mr Plow


Hmmm maybe I could change mine to Plow King?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Either that or Mr Plow


I like Mr plow


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Thought you were in Marines?
> Never watch movie Zulu?
> I knew about Victoria cross when I was a boy reading books.


Yup
Nope
I'd heard about our Medal of Honor, but I don't think I learned about the Victoria Cross.

Mostly, though, I don't pay attention to awards and medals. Many of them feel like procedural participation ribbons. It's when you get to Silver Star/Purple Heart/etc that things get interesting.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I like Mr plow


I think it's taken already.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup
> Nope
> I'd heard about our Medal of Honor, but I don't think I learned about the Victoria Cross.
> 
> Mostly, though, I don't pay attention to awards and medals. Many of them feel like procedural participation ribbons. It's when you get to Silver Star/Purple Heart/etc that things get interesting.


VC is the level of MoH


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I think it's taken already.


Mr Disk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> VC is the level of MoH


Right, I learned that much from the doc. My grandpa's highest award was Legion of Merit, I think from commanding an air refueling wing at Vietnam.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Mr Disk


Mr Hoe


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Mr Hoe


GF

Mr Ox And A Stick


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Not a Dr. Who fan,
> But he sure knows how to pick companions...
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see your companion and raise you another...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Mr Ox And A Stick


(marine rank) Tuba


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Nah many have changed theirs.


I used to be Black4, but I've matured since then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'll see your companion and raise you another...
> 
> View attachment 15666118


BSF, are you not a fan of this fine young lady?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> (marine rank) Tuba




maybe I-Play-Fawking-Loud


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> maybe I-Play-Fawking-Loud


Mr Tuba


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Bro 59 is okay! Out of the hospital and on the mend!


A gif for the gifmaster.

I'm not worthy. 
Come back @5959HH ...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> See the other thread.


There are no other threads...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It'll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


Yay!










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> We can change our usernames??
> 
> I've been using this one for over fifteen years and I still think it's as dumb as the day I came up with it.


My username is my AIM handle from elementary school (and I still have the @aim.com email!) A blend of Sam and Master haha 14 is a totally random number...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> BSF, are you not a fan of this fine young lady?


Fine indeed; she has legs that go all the way down to the floor!

And this thread needs more pics.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'll see your companion and raise you another...
> 
> View attachment 15666118


I know better than to take you on BSF, even though I think this is one of those contests where everyone wins...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It'll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


Looks like a celebration is in order!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> (marine rank) Tuba


or Drum Major?

or Mace Man?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The more times I go out in a casual sense the more I think that there is really no use for a beater unless you are mowing the lawn or doing some kind of activity. It's obvious I have too many watches and need to trim the herd.

Saw a dude wearing a two tone Sub at the beach the other day so I thought I'd do the same.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The more times I go out in a casual sense the more I think that there is really no use for a beater unless you are mowing the lawn or doing some kind of activity. It's obvious I have too many watches and need to trim the herd.
> 
> Saw a dude wearing a* two tone Sub* at the beach the other day so I thought I'd do the same.


welcome to middle age. ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It'll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It'll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


Welcome back.

And to think some people think this stuff is fake. I'd like to slap them all.

Terrible virus.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It'll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


Damn, we were just 2 days away from parting up your watches between us! Glad to hear you are on the upswing


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Bed fellows?


Shagmate.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It'll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^hey Mary haven't seen you in a while. All good?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> ^hey Mary haven't seen you in a while. All good?


Yup, busy at work and at home with the new puppy.... 14 weeks old with a mind of his own and taking up a lot of time. Still checking in more days than not, but not fully up to date and not posting a lot.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> FYI
> 
> 59 was hospitalized for Covid
> He is doing better and should be home within a week


Great news!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh? Really? Man of Rolex is Jman????


That's what I've heard and looks to be accurate from his posts.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's what I've heard and looks to be accurate from his posts.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


maybe he should have used: JManofRolex

so no confusion.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's what I've heard and looks to be accurate from his posts.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Thanks. Someone texted me and confirmed it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It'll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


You've been missed!

Glad to hear you're recovering ok.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Wishing everyone a happy Saturday. Definitely a load has been lifted with @5959HH return.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> FYI
> 
> 59 was hospitalized for Covid
> He is doing better and should be home within a week


Thanks for the update mate. 
Hoping he's better and back here soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It'll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


Really great to hear from you mate. .

We have been worried for some time.

Take care and get well soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna found something bigger...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> or Drum Major?
> 
> or Mace Man?


I'mOnMyDot

WhyTheFawkCan'tYouStayInStep

Btw, these are the best damn little chocolates in the world. Dark chocolate with a drop of espresso inside. Our cousins in Italy sent us a stash (along with the single-serving moka pot I posted last week, plus other treats) and MrsBS doesn't like them so they're all mine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'mOnMyDot
> 
> WhyTheFawkCan'tYouStayInStep
> 
> ...


Norman had been eyeing it and he is happy Mrs BSi doesn't want them. Mwahahaha


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Well guys I just got out of the hospital after 10 days of intensive COVID-19 treatment but am much better now. It'll be a few days more before I can go home as I was just transferred earlier today to a rehabilitation facility to regain my strength and vigor. Thanks for your kind thoughts as I was sick.


Fantastic news! Welcome back...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I'mOnMyDot
> 
> WhyTheFawkCan'tYouStayInStep
> 
> ...


You have a hairy index finger.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You have a hairy index finger.


I don't recall that line when reading goodnight sagas.










I also wouldn't recommend it as a pick up line 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I also wouldn't recommend it as a pick up line
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


After the restraining order expires, what pick up line _would_ you recommend?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> The more times I go out in a casual sense the more I think that there is really no use for a beater unless you are mowing the lawn or doing some kind of activity. It's obvious I have too many watches and need to trim the herd.
> 
> Saw a dude wearing a two tone Sub at the beach the other day so I thought I'd do the same.


I usually don't wear any watch when I do yard work, even take my platinum wedding ring off.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@5959HH you can always post to improve dexterity and mental acuity. Well on OoO maybe not the latter...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Uncharacteristically rainy day here in LA ... even hailed a minute.

Speaking of LA, bro @mav ; where ya been?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> @5959HH you can always post to improve dexterity and mental acuity. Well on OoO maybe not the latter...


Probably somewhat limited time as I'm going through intensive rehabilitation treatment and only limited energy at the end of the day. Maybe couple of weeks. No one should fail to take this illness seriously is my thought of the day!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Probably somewhat limited time as I'm going through intensive rehabilitation treatment and only limited energy at the end of the day. Maybe couple of weeks. No one should fail to take this illness seriously is my thought of the day!


Reading OoO could help even if not posting. BSF often posts encouraging pictures. 
I listened to you my friend. Mrs BT and I got first dose a week ago. My daughter 4 days ago.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I usually don't wear any watch when I do yard work, even take my platinum wedding ring off.


That's what G Shocks are for.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Uncharacteristically rainy day here in LA ... even hailed a minute.
> 
> Speaking of LA, bro @mav ; where ya been?


Screw off, we're getting snow tonight.

"...even hailed a minute." &@*%!?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> @5959HH you can always post to improve dexterity and mental acuity. Well on OoO maybe not the latter...


Put me down for helping 59's visual acuity.



















We'll start with the easy stuff.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> *Reading OoO could help even if not posting*. BSF often posts encouraging pictures.
> I listened to you my friend. Mrs BT and I got first dose a week ago. My daughter 4 days ago.


A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

59, maybe you like short brunettes...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Screw off, we're getting snow tonight.
> 
> "...even hailed a minute." &@*%!?




I actually miss the snow! I don't think I could live full time in the Midwest and deal with -40 degree days (fun fact, that's about where Celsius and Fahrenheit meet)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually miss the snow! I don't think I could live full time in the Midwest and deal with -40 degree days (fun fact, that's about where Celsius and Fahrenheit meet)


-40 degrees? Brrrr...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> -40 degrees? Brrrr...
> 
> View attachment 15668409


59 in for a jolt tomorrow


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> 59 in for a jolt tomorrow


You mean his first pic of Tiffany in a long time?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, here's some flannel for you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, here's some flannel for you.
> 
> View attachment 15668425


nippy


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> nippy


Where? I don't see any.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Where? I don't see any.


Not cold enough. And that flannel is thick.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Where? I don't see any.


flannel no bra it's a given


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Where? I don't see any.


Here. This might be clearer?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

With mcgregor’s defeat, would people still want to see a pacquiao vs mcgregor boxing match?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> With mcgregor's defeat, would people still want to see a pacquiao vs mcgregor boxing match?


Pacquiao is a good fighter but he shouldn't have come out of retirement to lose a fight. Spoiled his legacy. However, I would like to see another McGregor vs Mayweather. Would be funny to see Mayweather whop his arse again. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Pacquiao is a good fighter but he shouldn't have come out of retirement to lose a fight. Spoiled his legacy. However, I would like to see another McGregor vs Mayweather. Would be funny to see Mayweather whop his arse again. LOL.


Godfrey!

She agrees too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I think I am going to have to relocate to Isreal. Another Israeli girl has been voted the most beautiful face of 2020.









Winner Of "World's Most Beautiful Face" Speaks About The Hate She Has Received


The "most beautiful woman in the world" has opened up about the hate she has received on social media. Yael Shelbia, an Israeli model and actor, recently topped TC Candler's annual "100 Most Beautiful Faces of the Year" list for the year 2020.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually re-watched Justice League tonight. Gal stole the show!

Also enjoying this back home (picked up in Maui, as it's difficult to find quality Japanese whisky state-side, at least for a decent price)!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I am going to have to relocate to Isreal. Another Israeli girl has been voted the most beautiful face of 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow Gal just seems more...
Real?
Genuine?

She may be flawless, but women don't have to be perfect to be beautiful.
Sometimes it's the little flaws or quirks that make them special...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> flannel no bra it's a given


That's good to know. I'll be sure to pay attention to flanneled women from now on.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here. This might be clearer?
> 
> View attachment 15668556


Yes, thank you bro!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Somehow Gal just seems more...
> Real?
> Genuine?
> 
> ...


True, so true. Like my wife, with all the flaws and quirks.... Ooops.

Gal when she participated in Miss Universe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Somehow Gal just seems more...
> Real?
> Genuine?
> 
> ...


She looks a bit like Jacqueline Smith.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> She looks a bit like Jacqueline Smith.


I thought that IS Jacqueline Smith?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I thought that IS Jacqueline Smith?


Well, that would explain it! 

She was my favorite Charlie's Angel.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, that would explain it!
> 
> She was my favorite Charlie's Angel.


Mine too. Even though Farrah Fawcett got all the attention, and Jaqueline had a somewhat crooked smile and what appeared to be an occasional tic, it just made her all the more human and attractive to me...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Put me down for helping 59's visual acuity.
> 
> View attachment 15668393
> 
> ...


Good exercise for index finger and thumb coordination 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Somehow Gal just seems more...
> Real?
> Genuine?
> 
> ...


My eyesight isn't what it used to be - flaw?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Mine too. Even though Farrah Fawcett got all the attention, and Jaqueline had a somewhat crooked smile and what appeared to be an occasional tic, it just made her all the more human and attractive to me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


#nra

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Mine too. Even though Farrah Fawcett got all the attention, and Jaqueline had a somewhat crooked smile and what appeared to be an occasional tic, it just made her all the more human and attractive to me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Cheryl Ladd is my perv... pervasively attractive actress for that series


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I am going to have to relocate to Isreal. Another Israeli girl has been voted the most beautiful face of 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see why she won but quoting BT, she does nothing for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I am going to have to relocate to Isreal. Another Israeli girl has been voted the most beautiful face of 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Gal has absolutely _nothing_ to worry about...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> ...
> 
> She may be flawless, but women don't have to be perfect to be beautiful.
> Sometimes it's the little flaws or quirks that make them special...
> ...


You sir, are a wise man.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I thought that IS Jacqueline Smith?


You know, that was not immediately obvious to me. Had to take a hard 2nd look...Yet another senior moment. Sheesh.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You know, that was not immediately obvious to me. Hard to take a hard 2nd look...Yet another senior moment. Sheesh.


Her face is hard to miss.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

59, step back from the computer and take a deep breath before you look....










It's Sunday!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I think this may be my most complicated omega


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 59, step back from the computer and take a deep breath before you look....
> 
> View attachment 15669017
> 
> ...


cowboys wont lose today. Guaranteed.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cheryl Ladd is my perv... pervasively attractive actress for that series


Nothing wrong with a bit of Cheryl...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I can see why she won but quoting BT, she does nothing for me.
> 
> View attachment 15668997


She looks a lot like this actress, also Israeli.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> She looks a lot like this actress, also Israeli.


Now you're talking!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Put me down for helping 59's visual acuity.
> 
> View attachment 15668393
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm still hanging in there!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> 59 in for a jolt tomorrow


What I've been told.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> My eyesight isn't what it used to be - flaw?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I was wondering same thing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I was wondering same thing.


how's rehab sir? Hopefully all good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 59, step back from the computer and take a deep breath before you look....
> 
> View attachment 15669017
> 
> ...


Cowboys playing today?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> how's rehab sir? Hopefully all good.


Going well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Cowboys playing today?


maybe. But not football. Maybe playstation or something.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Going well.


Take a look at these exercises and run them by your doc -- I'd like to hear more opinions. I've seen other respiratory docs post videos about breathing exercises and they seem like lightweight versions of what Sheridan and Pilafian (RIP) have been teaching.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cheryl Ladd is my perv... pervasively attractive actress for that series


As a teenager I had a poster of Cheryl Ladd on my wall. She was wearing a little black wrap and was showing lots of cleavage.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I think this may be my most complicated omega
> View attachment 15669139


The question of why people like certain watches is most complicated.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Going well.


Very very good news!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Going well.


Daughter ever ask you who are these crazy strangers asking about you?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

On my 1969 dorm room wall was one of these


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Daughter ever ask you who are these crazy strangers asking about you?


Lol, I'm looking forward to hearing about that as well.

"If it's not these social security people about a compromised number or a vehicle warranty offer, it's these crazy forum guys!"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I think this may be my most complicated omega
> View attachment 15669139


I'll bite. What does it do besides telling the time and timing 14 s activities?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> cowboys wont lose today. Guaranteed.


Neither will the Steelers 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> cowboys wont lose today. Guaranteed.


After a 3 h drive my wife and decided not to make dinner. I opted for a snack of Tortilla chips, hot sauce and a Heineken. As I don't like drinking alone I'm rewatching the Packers & Rams game 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Daughter ever ask you who are these crazy strangers asking about you?


She did and I told her you guys are my friends. I was going to say e-friends on steroids although the connection I feel with you guys goes well beyond that. Your collective outpouring of sympathy and concern has simply overwhelmed me!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> On my 1969 dorm room wall was one of these
> View attachment 15669694


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> She did and I told her you guys are my friends. I was going to say e-friends on steroids although the connection I feel with you guys goes well beyond that. Your collective outpouring of sympathy and concern has simply overwhelmed me!


That's all true and touching.. 
If I ever disappear for a while, several of you have my mailing address so I suggest you send a letter to Mrs BT with detailed instructions on how to reply.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


>


At the time I wondered if she was real.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


>


Gf

Found this online. I didn't realize it had a label on it. How odd.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

For you 59


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ except for eye color, big breasts and maybe some surgery, reminds me of Mrs BT aging..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> ^ except for eye color, big breasts and maybe some surgery, reminds me of Mrs BT aging..


Mrs. BT really sounds like a fascinating woman and suspect you married above your station. Way above.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> She did and I told her you guys are my friends. I was going to say e-friends on steroids although the connection I feel with you guys goes well beyond that. Your collective outpouring of sympathy and concern has simply overwhelmed me!


Hey brother 59, I am glad that you have increased your posts and happy that you're on the mend. Many of us were so worried and I regret not having your cell phone other than to have to resort to PM but thankfully someone had your cell.

This brings to mind how important it is to be able to check on one another and to exchange cell phone numbers with people we feel closest to here on OoO so we can always get in contact in emergencies.

Praying for your full recovery brother 59.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Mrs. BT really sounds like a fascinating woman and suspect you married above your station. Way above.


He's professed that point continually here on OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey brother 59, I am glad that you have increased your posts and happy that you're on the mend. Many of us were so worried and I regret not having your cell phone other than to have to resort to PM but thankfully someone had your cell.
> 
> This brings to mind how important it is to be able to check on one another and to exchange cell phone numbers with people we feel closest to here on OoO so we can always get in contact in emergencies.
> 
> Praying for your full recovery brother 59.


Godfrey!

Further to this, we haven't seen Jason71 here in a long time and he hasn't logged into the system for over a month. I reached out to CMsgt Bo to ask after Jason and hope to hear back soon.

Meanwhile, stay safe OoO brothers


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Further to this, we haven't seen Jason71 here in a long time and he hasn't logged into the system for over a month. I reached out to CMsgt Bo to ask after Jason and hope to hear back soon.
> 
> Meanwhile, stay safe OoO brothers


Also worrisome....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's professed that point continually here on OoO


Well it's contingent on us to make sure BT remembers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Also worrisome....


Last time we corresponded, he said he was attending to a lot of covid cases in his hospital. Yeah, I do hope that he is keeping well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

We have a first time home team for the superbowl.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Further to this, we haven't seen Jason71 here in a long time and he hasn't logged into the system for over a month. I reached out to CMsgt Bo to ask after Jason and hope to hear back soon.
> 
> Meanwhile, stay safe OoO brothers


Please reach out to @CMSgt Bo regarding J71 on my behalf too. Hoping both those guys are well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Well it's contingent on us to make sure BT remembers.


well i would love to put together a series of pictures of her aging but she assures me she will kick my ass if i do


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll bite. What does it do besides telling the time and timing 14 s activities?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


nothing fancy. Just a split second chronograph. Per PF, useful for threesomes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Please reach out to @CMSgt Bo regarding J71 on my behalf too. Hoping both those guys are well.


I did. Waiting to hear back.....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> ^ except for eye color, big breasts and maybe some surgery, reminds me of Mrs BT aging..


BT, this is for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And 59, we can't forget about you!










Keep up the good work!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15670251


looks familiar


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15670251


She already looks good when young.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And 59, we can't forget about you!
> 
> View attachment 15670253
> 
> ...


Thanks! Who's even in the Super Bowl?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Thanks! Who's even in the Super Bowl?


Not sure if Brother RJ is gonna wait until tmrw to see the games, so I won't spoil it for him...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure if Brother RJ is gonna wait until tmrw to see the games, so I won't spoil it for him...


Works for me as Super Bowl teams are not at all on my radar of importance currently.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Works for me as Super Bowl teams are not at all on my radar of importance currently.


BTW How's your wife?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Last time we corresponded, he said he was attending to a lot of covid cases in his hospital. Yeah, I do hope that he is keeping well.


I think I remember sometime ago he said his role involved doing incubation for the ED (or something similar); hope he's well!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> BTW How's your wife?


Although my wife also also had a positive COVID-19 test on December 29th, she has had no symptoms whatsoever as far as I've been able to determine. If someone had to get sick, better me than her.

My daughter had turned positive on December 26th and said she now gets winded if she walks over 2-3 miles. She is a marathon runner.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> At the time I wondered if she was real.


Oh she's real.
And she's spectacular...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Although my wife also also had a positive COVID-19 test on December 29th, she has had no symptoms whatsoever as far as I've been able to determine. If someone had to get sick, better me than her.
> 
> My daughter had turned positive on December 26th and said she now gets winded if she walks over 2-3 miles. She is a marathon runner.


I would feel the same... Prayers for your daughter too.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Wife's grandfather is in the hospital with COVID-19 and has been pretty touch and go.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Wife's grandfather is in the hospital with COVID-19 and has been pretty touch and go.


sorry to hear that...how old?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Wife's grandfather is in the hospital with COVID-19 and has been pretty touch and go.


I'm so very sorry to hear that and hope that he comes through. My current first hand experience is this can be an absolutely wretched illness, having just spent 10 days in the hospital and now in a rehabilitation facility for the past couple of days.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I would feel the same... Prayers for your daughter too.


x2


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Wife's grandfather is in the hospital with COVID-19 and has been pretty touch and go.


Really sorry to hear and here's hoping to his recovery


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Works for me as Super Bowl teams are not at all on my radar of importance currently.


So this means you've joined Team Jenna?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So this means you've joined Team Jenna?
> 
> View attachment 15670355


BSF you have a strong propensity to keep everyone smiling on OoO.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> BSF you have a strong propensity to keep everyone smiling on OoO.


This is true


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> well i would love to put together a series of pictures of her aging but she assures me she will kick my ass if i do


Take one for the team!

No, better to respect her wishes.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.

Got his watch:


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


So sorry to hear that, especially when it's out of the blue. My condolences; that watch must hold immense emotional value.

I understand the sayings about material things not holding value and what not, but sometimes those same material things are just what's necessary to hold and spark priceless memories


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Hold on here... man that's bad...age? unexpected?


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Sorry for your loss. You have a nice reminder of him there, I hope it serves you well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


So, so sorry to hear that. My condolences.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Today would have been my mama's 96 birthday


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Kinda busy now. Will get back to you guys in a bit. Thanks for all your good wishes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think I remember sometime ago he said his role involved doing incubation for the ED (or something similar); hope he's well!


Intubation. Incubation means something else altogether...

I recall him telling me that his hospital had seen a spike in covid cases and he was flat out working on every case being presented in the hospital's Emergency Department.

Yeah, sure hope he is well. Like I said, we keep tabs on one another and doing welfare checks on our friends if we don't hear from them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Although my wife also also had a positive COVID-19 test on December 29th, she has had no symptoms whatsoever as far as I've been able to determine. If someone had to get sick, better me than her.
> 
> My daughter had turned positive on December 26th and said she now gets winded if she walks over 2-3 miles. She is a marathon runner.


Are them both in the clear now? Tested as not positive?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Wife's grandfather is in the hospital with COVID-19 and has been pretty touch and go.


Sorry to hear. Keep fighting


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So this means you've joined Team Jenna?
> 
> View attachment 15670355


Never!

I am Team Gal


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is true


G-II has become no.1


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Take one for the team!
> 
> No, *better *to respect her wishes.


Better there than here?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Oh shucks! So sorry to learn of that man. Life sucks.

How old? At least it was pretty quick.

Thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Better there than here?


that is the saying...Mrs BT didn't like the idea of that on tombstone tho
It's a wonderful world still possible
altho Mrs BT saying is good "Enjoy every second" 
the Gkids trained to say "It's a fantastic day!"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


So very sorry to hear that news. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


SH.t Sap I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Hope you and the family are doing okay


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Kinda busy now. Will get back to you guys in a bit. Thanks for all your good wishes.


Take care!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Today would have been my mama's 96 birthday


:-(


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Intubation. Incubation means something else altogether...
> 
> I recall him telling me that his hospital had seen a spike in covid cases and he was flat out working on every case being presented in the hospital's Emergency Department.
> 
> Yeah, sure hope he is well. Like I said, we keep tabs on one another and doing welfare checks on our friends if we don't hear from them.


LOL nice typo on my part


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Intubation. Incubation means something else altogether...
> 
> I recall him telling me that his hospital had seen a spike in covid cases and he was flat out working on every case being presented in the hospital's Emergency Department.
> 
> Yeah, sure hope he is well. Like I said, we keep tabs on one another and doing welfare checks on our friends if we don't hear from them.


Yeah I think we all kinda do that anyway right? I mean between all of us (for the most part) we've got different ways of contacting each other outside of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Sappie, I'm so sorry to hear this. Our deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are them both in the clear now? Tested as not positive?


Unsure exactly the significance of subsequent testing as the virus can remain for several weeks although not communicable after 10 days according to the CDC.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Dammit brother. My condolences. Sorry man.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure if Brother RJ is gonna wait until tmrw to see the games, so I won't spoil it for him...


i know, i know. Definitely not the cowboys.

also wont spoil RJ's viewing pleasure.

suffice it to say that one team with a veteran QB will face another team with a young QB.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


condolences, sir


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. I'm still hanging in there!


See, you shouldn't have dismissed the Guinness diet so quickly


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Damn, sorry to hear it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Unsure exactly the significance of subsequent testing as the virus can remain for several weeks although not communicable after 10 days according to the CDC.


We have very similar advice but it is 14 days for the infectious period. Pretty much the advice we have here is:

14 days transmission (so if you get it you need to isolate for 14 days); this includes anyone coming into the country
virus can remain in your system for about a month however after 14 days you are no longer infectious
On the latter point we do sewage testing as you can detect for it through bodily waste


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Oh my.
That's horrible news @Sappie66.
My sincere condolences to you and your family.
Please take care...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I think we all kinda do that anyway right? I mean between all of us (for the most part) we've got different ways of contacting each other outside of OoO


Some will fall through the cracks. Most of the Aussies know one another except that I don't have Cobia's contact and haven't seen him in a while. I don't have Merv's too but he checks in every now and then.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Condolences bro Sap.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

He got up and went out for a walk, just like any other day. Sudden heart attack at 92 years old. Pretty good way to go actually.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> He got up and went out for a walk, just like any other day. Sudden heart attack at 92 years old. Pretty good way to go actually.


We could all hope  still sorry to hear.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Didn’t have any relationship with my father for a bunch of years. He was a narcissistic, controlling sonofabitch. He isolated and controlled my mother, and stood in the way of her having any relationship with us.

Because of him, my mother did not have much of a relationship with me or my sister or any of her grandkids. At least now my mother can be surrounded by love in her last years. She’s 90.

Thanks for the kind words but I am just fine. Just have to get things going for my mother and put things in place for her. She has dementia which makes everything more complicated.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ Hard to figure out good reply so I'm going with first thought in my brain.... sell that Citizen,,, and as I know you will, do your best for your mother. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We have very similar advice but it is 14 days for the infectious period. Pretty much the advice we have here is:
> 
> 14 days transmission (so if you get it you need to isolate for 14 days); this includes anyone coming into the country
> virus can remain in your system for about a month however after 14 days you are no longer infectious
> On the latter point *we do sewage testing as you can detect for it through bodily waste*


Unfortunately, that's not practical around here. Digging up everyone's yard on a regular basis is even harder than nasal testing.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't have any relationship with my father for a bunch of years. He was a narcissistic, controlling sonofabitch. He isolated and controlled my mother, and stood in the way of her having any relationship with us.
> 
> Because of him, my mother did not have much of a relationship with me or my sister or any of her grandkids. At least now my mother can be surrounded by love in her last years. She's 90.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words but I am just fine. Just have to get things going for my mother and put things in place for her. She has dementia which makes everything more complicated.


Even in those kind of situations, emotions bubble up in unexpected ways. Narcissists do leave a quite a swath of damage, though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Unfortunately, that's not practical around here. Digging up everyone's yard on a regular basis is even harder than nasal testing.


If you can smell it, you don't have covid .


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Even in those kind of situations, emotions bubble up in unexpected ways. Narcissists do leave a quite a swath of damage, though.


Yup. It'll come.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


I'm sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't have any relationship with my father for a bunch of years. He was a narcissistic, controlling sonofabitch. He isolated and controlled my mother, and stood in the way of her having any relationship with us.
> 
> Because of him, my mother did not have much of a relationship with me or my sister or any of her grandkids. At least now my mother can be surrounded by love in her last years. She's 90.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words but I am just fine. Just have to get things going for my mother and put things in place for her. She has dementia which makes everything more complicated.


Hope your mom is doing ok


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't have any relationship with my father for a bunch of years. He was a narcissistic, controlling sonofabitch. He isolated and controlled my mother, and stood in the way of her having any relationship with us.
> 
> Because of him, my mother did not have much of a relationship with me or my sister or any of her grandkids. At least now my mother can be surrounded by love in her last years. She's 90.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words but I am just fine. Just have to get things going for my mother and put things in place for her. She has dementia which makes everything more complicated.


My father ain't the easiest to live with but that's what we got to deal with eh?

After all, good or bad it's what shaped us who we are.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My father ain't the easiest to live with but that's what we got to deal with eh?
> 
> *After all, good or bad it's what shaped us who we are.*


Thank goodness, none of you chaps turned out to be serial killers....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank goodness, none of you chaps turned out to be serial killers....


Never heard of negative examples?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank goodness, none of you chaps turned out to be serial killers....


How do you know? Maybe we haven't been caught yet.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't have any relationship with my father for a bunch of years. He was a narcissistic, controlling sonofabitch. He isolated and controlled my mother, and stood in the way of her having any relationship with us.
> 
> Because of him, my mother did not have much of a relationship with me or my sister or any of her grandkids. At least now my mother can be surrounded by love in her last years. She's 90.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words but I am just fine. Just have to get things going for my mother and put things in place for her. She has dementia which makes everything more complicated.


that's quite a complicated relationship and family dynamic Sap :-(

hope your Mum is doing okay


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank goodness, none of you chaps turned out to be serial killers....


How do you know for sure...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> How do you know? Maybe we haven't been caught yet.


Or acted on our evil impulses.
#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't have any relationship with my father for a bunch of years. He was a narcissistic, controlling sonofabitch. He isolated and controlled my mother, and stood in the way of her having any relationship with us.
> 
> Because of him, my mother did not have much of a relationship with me or my sister or any of her grandkids. At least now my mother can be surrounded by love in her last years. She's 90.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words but *I am just fine. Just have to get things going for my mother and put things in place for her. She has dementia which makes everything more complicated.*


This is what is important. The best thing we can do after a death is to focus on the living...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> How do you know? Maybe we haven't been caught yet.


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> How do you know for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











... now that I come to think of it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> .


.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> .


That is a freaky gif!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank goodness, none of you chaps turned out to be serial killers....


My memory fails me once again but who said @sportura was a serial killer?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That is a freaky gif!


This is creepier.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

New recruiting poster for Team Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Cowboys didn't lose yesterday!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> New recruiting poster for Team Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15670948


no mike or instrument to play with?
She can play with my organ while i play my piano.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> New recruiting poster for Team Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15670948


Where do I sign up?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My memory fails me once again but who said @sportura was a serial killer?


I think it was @Galaga who did some sleuthing in the background or was it @Cobia?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think it was @Galaga who did some sleuthing in the background or was it @Cobia?


@Cobia sounds right...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @Cobia sounds right...


Yeah, come to think of it, probably was him. He liked to wind @sportura up.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My memory fails me once again but who said @sportura was a serial killer?


One of the Aussies - Merv?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

#NRA


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Yikes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We have very similar advice but it is 14 days for the infectious period. Pretty much the advice we have here is:
> 
> 14 days transmission (so if you get it you need to isolate for 14 days); this includes anyone coming into the country
> virus can remain in your system for about a month however after 14 days you are no longer infectious
> On the latter point we do sewage testing as you can detect for it through bodily waste


I am now virtually a month out but have no issue with a 14-day window of isolation.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't have any relationship with my father for a bunch of years. He was a narcissistic, controlling sonofabitch. He isolated and controlled my mother, and stood in the way of her having any relationship with us.
> 
> Because of him, my mother did not have much of a relationship with me or my sister or any of her grandkids. At least now my mother can be surrounded by love in her last years. She's 90.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words but I am just fine. Just have to get things going for my mother and put things in place for her. She has dementia which makes everything more complicated.


Happy at least some degree of resolution has been forthcoming. Sometimes that's the best we get.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Cowboys didn't lose yesterday!!
> 
> View attachment 15670949


Neither did KC.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Neither did KC.


What's for dinner today?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Really sorry to hear that mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Happy at least some degree of resolution has been forthcoming. Sometimes that's the best we get.


That's an uncomfortable truth. Life is like a book - except that you can't stop reading when the story goes to pot.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I am now virtually a month out but have no issue with a 14-day window of isolation.


How's the physical therapy going? Getting your strength and mobility back?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Any of you guys tried Bean Box coffee subscription thing yet? Me and the Mrs are enjoying the hell out of it. Great coffees and always something a little different. Not a paid advertisement just sharing with the bros. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank goodness, none of you chaps turned out to be serial killers....





Sappie66 said:


> How do you know? Maybe we haven't been caught yet.





Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Multiple Godfrey:

The fact that it's a Citizen clearly shows that it was a non-suspicious death.

Just a thought that crossed my mind. Carry on gents.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Multiple Godfrey:
> 
> The fact that it's a Citizen clearly shows that it was a non-suspicious death.
> 
> Just a thought that crossed my mind. Carry on gents.


could've been worse

an Omega


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Any of you guys tried Bean Box coffee subscription thing yet? Me and the Mrs are enjoying the hell out of it. Great coffees and always something a little different. Not a paid advertisement just sharing with the bros.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No, not yet. We already graduated to a 3-serving moka pot, though. I think it'll serve as the daily coffee maker while we use a 12-cup drip style for weekends and if friends come over (planning way ahead there).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> could've been worse
> 
> an Omega


Too costly to just give away, too cheap to sell


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Somehow Gal just seems more...
> Real?
> Genuine?
> 
> ...


Did you know that Jacqueline Smith is a Rolex girl, as were all of Charlies Angels?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> No, not yet. We already graduated to a 3-serving moka pot, though. I think it'll serve as the daily coffee maker while we use a 12-cup drip style for weekends and if friends come over (planning way ahead there).


I have started using a coffee vacuum machine, it's great


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> What's for dinner today?


Chicken, rice, carrots and ice cream. Food is outstanding at this facility.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of Cheryl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has the perfect err face


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Going well.


Good to see you on the mend sir


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How's the physical therapy going? Getting your strength and mobility back?


Gradual, laborious process.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For those of you celebrating Robert Burns Night...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Did you know that Jacqueline Smith is a Rolex girl, as were all of Charlies Angels?


No. In fact I did not.
Pictures please...
(Angels mandatory, Rolexes optional)

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Good to see you on the mend sir


Thanks?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Wife's grandfather is in the hospital with COVID-19 and has been pretty touch and go.


I hope he recovers quickly. Thinking of all my brothers in the US


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For those of you celebrating Robert Burns Night...
> 
> View attachment 15672131


Unfortunately no alcohol for me for awhile. Only minimal sugar too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Chicken, rice, carrots and ice cream. Food is outstanding at this facility.


I like carrots...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I hope he recovers quickly. Thinking of all my brothers in the US


Amen and amen. I can definitely relate to that!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately no alcohol for me for awhile. Only minimal too.


Hey, it'll give you something to look forward to, besides chasing those therapists.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately no alcohol for me for awhile. Only minimal too.


By then, you'll be weaned off any alcohol. Might be healthier to reduce alcohol consumption considerably.

Thank goodness you're posting back at your normal rate again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, it'll give you something to look forward to, besides chasing those therapists.


I just like the nurse to come over to my bed and lean over as she adjusts me or take temperature.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately no alcohol for me for awhile. Only minimal too.


that sucks... minimal for how long?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> No. In fact I did not.
> Pictures please...
> (Angels mandatory, Rolexes optional)
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:









Charlie's Angels Rolex Watches...


...Rolex Super-Hotness... Charlie's Angels Rolex Hotness & Pop Culture Phenomenon Charlie's Angels was not just abo...




www.rolexmagazine.com





i think there may a Daytona hiding somewhere in this picture...

(Although I don't really care.)










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> No. In fact I did not.
> Pictures please...
> (Angels mandatory, Rolexes optional)
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...





Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


I'm so sorry to hear that, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I just like the nurse to come over to my bed and lean over as she adjusts me or take temperature.


yours would be in a hazmat suit


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I have started using a coffee vacuum machine, it's great


Never heard of it until today, so I looked it up. That's wild, it's like a moka pot plus an extra step.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For those of you celebrating Robert Burns Night...
> 
> View attachment 15672131


Excellent choice...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I just like the nurse to come over to my bed and lean over as she adjusts me or take temperature.


Depends on how (where) she takes your temperature. I'm thinking of the scene in Zack & Miri.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> that sucks... minimal for how long?


 Unsure but unlikely anytime soon. Even sugar is an inflammatory.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Unsure but unlikely anytime soon. Even sugar is an inflammatory.


interesting...i was figuring knock back a few beers while waiting for 2nd shot


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Unsure but unlikely anytime soon. Even sugar is an inflammatory.


course my famous question...so Doc how soon can I get back on a horse?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My memory fails me once again but who said @sportura was a serial killer?


I believe that Archie Luxury was planning a Thailand sex trip with John Suckahorn and a serial killer.

*[DRAMA] The recent ArchieLuxury and Greg Davis scandal, summary of events so far*








Those of you who watch ArchieLuxury will be aware that he has several guest "staff reporters" that sometimes do videos with him. Most notably John Sukahorn (a man who has bedded more Thai prostitutes than most people have had hot meals) and Greg Davis (who had been sending Archie whiskey and supporting his luxury lifestyle financially for a long time).
Recently, Archie had been planning a sex-tourism trip to Bangkok for viewers, including John Sukahorn and Greg Davis.
However, Sukahorn recently made a worrying discovery. Greg Davis was a psychotic convicted serial killer.
Gregory Davis | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
Gregory Davis - Wikipedia
John instantly set about exposing Davis, alerting Archie's subscribers, the British press and Thai authorities.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Multiple Godfrey:
> 
> The fact that it's a Citizen clearly shows that it was a non-suspicious death.
> 
> Just a thought that crossed my mind. Carry on gents.


It's a Citizen Signature though so not your average Citizen, on par or better than Seiko's SARB series.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> No. In fact I did not.
> Pictures please...
> (Angels mandatory, Rolexes optional)
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Sorry still getting used to my MacBook Air, but if you look up Jake's Rolex page under Charlies Angels he has a whole article with pics.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> I believe that Archie Luxury was planning a Thailand sex trip with John Suckahorn and a serial killer.
> 
> *[DRAMA] The recent ArchieLuxury and Greg Davis scandal, summary of events so far*
> 
> ...


What's his user name on OoO?
More importantly, what are his thoughts on Ωmega...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> course my famous question...so Doc how soon can I get back on a horse?


Will I be able to play piano afterwards?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> i think there may a Daytona hiding somewhere in this picture...
> 
> (Although I don't really care.)


Stop. I might just wet myself. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I believe that Archie Luxury was planning a Thailand sex trip with John Suckahorn and a serial killer.
> 
> *[DRAMA] The recent ArchieLuxury and Greg Davis scandal, summary of events so far*
> 
> ...


Oh my. Paul Pluta now branching out into sex tourism as well? Looks like pot calling the kettle black. Would you trust a guy called John Suck-a-horn?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What's his user name on OoO?
> More importantly, what are his thoughts on Ωmega...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oopsss...

There's a "Gregory D" here on WUS....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Recruitment video for Team Jenna.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Recruitment video for Team Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15672266


need a cross uncross


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I made this last night because the leather is really nice and the color is unique. Have no idea what watch this strap would look good on though. Maybe something by Zelos an Apple Watch.  
















Maybe I should start looking for watches to match the straps I make. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> need a cross uncross


I was waiting for that. Alas, I waited and it didn't come.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I made this last night because the leather is really nice and the color is unique. Have no idea what watch this strap would look good on though. Maybe something by Zelos an Apple Watch.
> 
> Maybe I should start looking for watches to match the straps I make. Lol.


Cheaper to sell off the extra straps you make than to have to buy watch heads to match your straps. Just saying.....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The more times I go out in a casual sense the more I think that there is really no use for a beater unless you are mowing the lawn or doing some kind of activity. It's obvious I have too many watches and need to trim the herd.
> 
> Saw a dude wearing a two tone Sub at the beach the other day so I thought I'd do the same.


I did it again.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cheaper to sell off the extra straps you make than to have to buy watch heads to match your straps. Just saying.....


I'm thinking Apple Watch straps is the way to go with the leftover leather I have. I've got more beaver and a shark skin on order. The exotic stuff is just more exciting.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I did it again.


You need a two tone Submariner in steel and yellow gold.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Slumming tomorrow


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You need a two tone Submariner in steel and yellow gold.


I think you've been reading my posts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I think you've been reading my posts.


I read all the post brother.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah Shelley Hack is in a couple pics there. The least favorite, often forgotten Angel. She did nothing for me.

Remember Tanya Roberts? I liked her. She died recently. She was a Bond Girl too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gnite


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> It's a Citizen Signature though so not your average Citizen, on par or better than Seiko's SARB series.


It's actually not bad. But still, I might chuck it in a lake. Haven't decided.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> What's his user name on OoO?
> More importantly, what are his thoughts on Ωmega...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Who? The whore-monger or the psycho-killer?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> need a cross uncross


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I think you've been reading my posts.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, my condolences to you and your family.


Thanks to you and everyone who has wished me well. I'm good thanks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


I am Sharon Stoned.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I made this last night because the leather is really nice and the color is unique. Have no idea what watch this strap would look good on though. Maybe something by Zelos an Apple Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seiko sxk009 (depending on its width)

Also on a 16710 Pepsi


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


If I sold everything except the Omega I'd go close to getting one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> If I sold everything except the Omega I'd go close to getting one.


Your GMT is not far off by itself!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah Shelley Hack is in a couple pics there. The least favorite, often forgotten Angel. She did nothing for me.
> 
> Remember Tanya Roberts? I liked her. She died recently. She was a Bond Girl too.


Shelley who?

I recall Tanya Roberts though.

More for an otherwise unmemorable jungle flick where she got her gear off...

(Don't Google at work)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Who? The whore-monger or the psycho-killer?


Do we have both here, or are they the same person?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Shelley who?
> 
> I recall Tanya Roberts though.
> 
> ...


I know the scene. She was in a river.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Your GMT is not far off by itself!


The GMT isn't going anywhere. The Omega, Tudor and Marinemaster also stays. Ideally a white dial explorer would be the best fit and that would just about do me. I'd be done. I'd have 5 watches and maybe one or 2 beaters.

#bliss


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I know the scene. She was in a river.


In this scene, she has the crowd transfixed while sharing her theories on supply and demand of Rolex models...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Chicken, rice, carrots and ice cream. Food is outstanding at this facility.


I cant be the only one carefully reading Bro 59's posts in case there is a hidden message. What if he is actually undergoing this....







...and needs our help!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> need a cross uncross


She's adorable even when she says, "No."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> In this scene, she has the crowd transfixed while sharing her theories on supply and demand of Rolex models...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


am reminded of the brooke shields' scene in sahara. One of the scenes i saw as a kid that has had a lasting impression.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> In this scene, she has the crowd transfixed while sharing her theories on supply and demand of Rolex models...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they were transfixed on something else, like two giant watermelons...

Oh how it can quench my thirst, they said!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I cant be the only one carefully reading Bro 59's posts in case there is a hidden message. What if he is actually undergoing this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was me a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> It's actually not bad. But still, I might chuck it in a lake. Haven't decided.


I'd offer to "be that lake" but I wouldn't be able to get over how tainted it is even though I'm not family.

Got an idea: sell it and donate the proceeds to a local animal shelter. Make something good come from it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15672983


i thought i would see one of Big Al's straps


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd offer to "be that lake" but I wouldn't be able to get over how tainted it is even though I'm not family.
> 
> Got an idea: sell it and donate the proceeds to a local animal shelter. Make something good come from it.


Sap why not simply put the watch aside for now? Perhaps eventually one of your kids might look on it as a family heirloom. Never know. Time has a way of erasing bad memories.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Sap why not simply put the watch aside for now? Perhaps eventually one of your kids might look on it as a family heirloom. Never know. Time has a way of erasing bad memories.


Maybe if it was more than a Citizen, but yeah.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Maybe if it was more than a Citizen, but yeah.


Any watch can be an heirloom watch, though. I doubt that my grandpa's Bulova cost any significant amount (and I think my dad's Omega would've cost a mere $600-ish in today's dollars), but their family history is what makes them valuable.

Buuuuuut.... "family history" is obviously the operative phrase here...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> We have a first time home team for the superbowl.


I've got a bit of catch-up as I wanted to watch the games before hearing the outcome here 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure if Brother RJ is gonna wait until tmrw to see the games, so I won't spoil it for him...


Finished watching the last of them today. I appreciate the thoughtfulness.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Very sorry to hear.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> that is the saying...Mrs BT didn't like the idea of that on tombstone tho
> It's a wonderful world still possible
> altho Mrs BT saying is good "Enjoy every second"
> the Gkids trained to say "It's a fantastic day!"


I guess that's what dogs mean every morning with a wag 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've got a bit of catch-up as I wanted to watch the games before hearing the outcome here
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


i wont tell you who wins the superbowl. It's definitely the team led a by a QB who has won the superbowl before.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Maaaannnnnn...

As much as I still fanboy over the Cellini that Rolex makes these days, Omega has to remind me how the no-date Tresor is sure a nice-looking watch...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We have very similar advice but it is 14 days for the infectious period. Pretty much the advice we have here is:
> 
> 14 days transmission (so if you get it you need to isolate for 14 days); this includes anyone coming into the country
> virus can remain in your system for about a month however after 14 days you are no longer infectious
> On the latter point we do sewage testing as you can detect for it through bodily waste


The Brits left EU but one of their parting gifts was a more contagious mutation of Covid. Thanks to them and Norway we now have about 100 confirmed cases in Sweden. According to the EU were one of the red, untouchables 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> How do you know? Maybe we haven't been caught yet.


That would explain your choice of subtle wrist jewellery 

Or you could be the Rolex killer who always used to leave a SS Rolex with the body. He's having a tough since the shortage and as reverted to using Omega 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My memory fails me once again but who said @sportura was a serial killer?


Cobia has all the evidence needed for a conviction.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @Cobia sounds right...


#nra

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's actually not bad. But still, I might chuck it in a lake. Haven't decided.


Just be careful you never know if one of Greta's spies might be watching.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> It's actually not bad. But still, I might chuck it in a lake. Haven't decided.


Best to put in coffin


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think they were transfixed on something else, like two giant watermelons...
> 
> Oh how it can quench my thirst, they said!


Hidden msg here?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Sap why not simply put the watch aside for now? Perhaps eventually one of your kids might look on it as a family heirloom. Never know. Time has a way of erasing bad memories.


Not me I remember everything...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> The Brits left EU but one of their parting gifts was a more contagious mutation of Covid. Thanks to them and Norway we now have about 100 confirmed cases in Sweden. According to the EU were one of the red, untouchables
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Funny how we couldn't use a country name attached to covid19 but now we have UK strain, African strain and Brazilian strain. Interesting...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> The Brits left EU but one of their parting gifts was a more contagious mutation of Covid. Thanks to them and Norway we now have about 100 confirmed cases in Sweden. According to the EU were one of the red, untouchables
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


We can call it the British Virus now?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just be careful you never know if one of Greta's spies might be watching.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Maybe it will hit him/her/zhem/them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Best to put in coffin


Nope. Wont be one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just found out that another aunt passed a couple days ago. She had a tumor in her face removed a couple years ago and lost an eye, but the cancer never really went away. I think she'll be cremated before the end of the week.

Also a touchy family dynamic, so MrsBS, being caught in the middle, is kinda in charge of passing the news around. I also never got to meet a cousin (one of the aunt's two children) before he passed of liver disease.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Funny how we couldn't use a country name attached to covid19 but now we have UK strain, African strain and Brazilian strain. Interesting...


NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Just found out that another aunt passed a couple days ago. She had a tumor in her face removed a couple years ago and lost an eye, but the cancer never really went away. I think she'll be cremated before the end of the week.
> 
> Also a touchy family dynamic, so MrsBS, being caught in the middle, is kinda in charge of passing the news around. I also never got to meet a cousin (one of the aunt's two children) before he passed of liver disease.


Sorry to hear. 2021 starting out just great, eh?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Sorry to hear. 2021 starting out just great, eh?


Yeah.

OTOH (or "OTBS" - On The Bright Side?), I just found a memo at work that might bump me higher in line for my shots; and MrsBS's school requirement might do the same.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope. Wont be one.


Urn? Remember when my daddy died I had to help embalmed, defend funeral home from my sister and write the eulogy for the preacher.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

You better hurry.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sorry to hear. 2021 starting out just great, eh?


X2


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> We can call it the British Virus now?


RJ might not know Sweden here was considered stupid for not locking down harder? Example of what could happen.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i thought i would see one of Big Al's straps


I see what you did there. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Maybe if it was more than a Citizen, but yeah.


On the other hand if it had been an Omega left, my recommendation would have been:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Best to put in coffin


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Not me I remember everything...


The ability to forgive is Divine.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The ability to forgive is Divine.


Fortunately, I've been gifted with the memory of a goldfish. Unfortunately, I married a woman with the memory of an elephant.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> *Urn? *


Posted this before, but I'm telling you guys -- if you're the only ones left and I have no other family, this is how I want to go:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> That was me a couple of weeks ago!


What if we stopped asking how you're doing so you don't have to relive the nightmare?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What if we stopped asking how you're doing so you don't have to relive the nightmare?











On the other hand


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Hidden msg here?


I think they were pretty obvious...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

So one of my buddies at work got lucky and picked up a 124060 from his AD a few weeks ago. Today I finally got to see it and hang out with it for a bit in the metal. I will say it's very, very nice but it is also substantial. I think it definitely wears larger than my PAM.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> So one of my buddies at work got lucky and picked up a 124060 from his AD a few weeks ago. Today I finally got to see it and hang out with it for a bit in the metal. I will say it's very, very nice but it is also substantial. I think it definitely wears larger than my PAM.


Nice comparison. Unsure your PAM wears bigger although the 124060 is thicker and more substantial. The PAM is relatively thin which is a major factor that makes it so wearable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Funny how we couldn't use a country name attached to covid19 but now we have UK strain, African strain and Brazilian strain. Interesting...


Not at all surprising. You didn't need to attach a country name to the first one, it's only when there are several variants that you need to differentiate among them. Clarity of communication and all that...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> So one of my buddies at work got lucky and picked up a 124060 from his AD a few weeks ago. Today I finally got to see it and hang out with it for a bit in the metal. I will say it's very, very nice but it is also substantial. I think it definitely wears larger than my PAM.


Those lugs still look big from the photos.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not at all surprising. You didn't need to attach a country name to the first one, it's only when there are several variants that you need to differentiate among them. Clarity of communication and all that...
> 
> View attachment 15673961


BS F


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mrs BT had to have root canal today ..another first...stopped by AD in Raleigh...I mean i have never seen the rolex case that empty.. OTH they had one of those Omega SE Railmaster BNIB.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> I cant be the only one carefully reading Bro 59's posts in case there is a hidden message. What if he is actually undergoing this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we need an OoO duress word?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> My dad just died today. Sudden heart attack.
> 
> Got his watch:


Sorry bro. Stay strong.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT had to have root canal today ..another first...stopped by AD in Raleigh...I mean i have never seen the rolex case that empty.. *OTH they had one of those Omega SE Railmaster BNIB.*


The one with the brown lume, domed crystal, and broad arrow hour hour hand that was introduced... (checks calendar)... four years ago??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The one with the brown lume, domed crystal, and broad arrow hour hour hand that was introduced... (checks calendar)... four years ago??


That's the one my man...Want a phone number?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> That's the one my man...Want a phone number?


I'll see if they'll take my Citizen in trade since they'll probably have an easier time selling it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

For you 59


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those lugs still look big from the photos.


Look at the 124060 v 114060 thread, specifically [email protected] last post, and I think you'll see that really appears not to be the case.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That's the one my man...Want a phone number?


Sounds like the same Railmaster that I'm rumored to own as well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> For you 59
> View attachment 15674091


 For U BT.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Look at the 124060 v 114060 thread, specifically [email protected] last post, and I think you'll see that really appears not to be the case.


I just watched the video posted over there and saw that allegedly outside lug to outside lug is 1mm narrower on the 124060, but in person it really does still feel pretty wide. Prior to watching the video I would have said it was the same width and that they had just narrowed the lugs on the inside


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Sounds like the same Railmaster that I'm rumored to own as well.


not that one...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> BS F


Everyone's entitled to their opinion; whether it's right is another matter.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Everyone's entitled to their opinion; whether it's right is another matter.


It's when people confuse opinions with facts that problems occur...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> So one of my buddies at work got lucky and picked up a 124060 from his AD a few weeks ago. Today I finally got to see it and hang out with it for a bit in the metal. I will say it's very, very nice but it is also substantial. I think it definitely wears larger than my PAM.


Love to hear more about this...just (finally) sold my PM00574. TOOO much dial. You can tell me its the same "lug to lug" as a Milgauss but...uh no.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Heritage Pork chops from Dartagnan with my el diablo sauce....

i went kinda heavy on the veg...

BTW - where is Bro Delco?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> It's when people confuse opinions with facts that problems occur...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


or think that voicing said opinion as freedom of speech makes them immune to the consequences


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> or think that voicing said opinion as freedom of speech makes them immune to the consequences


we still have 1st amendment here  of course there's the old fire in crowded theater thing....don't think I yelled fire


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Love to hear more about this...just (finally) sold my PM00574. TOOO much dial. You can tell me its the same "lug to lug" as a Milgauss but...uh no.


It's funny, I love my 574, big dial and all, but for some reason that Sub felt like too much dial for a Sub. I guess I'm just used to my 16610.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

On the belief I will get 2nd shot, I ordered this for my "mask" cap


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

HEY!

Had a Sportura spotting in the wild!!!!!!! I mean he's a "premium buyer". 
I mumbled that I thought the 116710ln was more popular because price was skyrocketing...well shame shame on me! I used the wrong word and was corrected. ALSO...I didn't know it was a "badge of honor" to over pay at the Grey Market! Live and learn fella's!!!

Wish I would have never posted on Reddit but I was sick of seeing Jenna!











__
https://www.reddit.com/r/rolex/comments/l5eahd


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> HEY!
> 
> Had a Sportura spotting in the wild!!!!!!!
> I mumbled that I thought the 116710ln was more popular because price was skyrocketing...well shame shame on me! I used the wrong word and was corrected. ALSO...I didn't know it was a "badge of honor" to over pay at the Grey Market! Live and learn fella's!!!
> ...


over paying not badge for sure but seems like only way these days unless you have connections...
after looking at that rolex case today honestly i don't see why rolex doesn't just go to a DSW model
or maybe they have


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> over paying not badge for sure but seems like only way these days unless you have connections...
> after looking at that rolex case today honestly i don't see why rolex doesn't just go to a DSW model
> or maybe they have


I said that as well...I'd love there to be "Rolex Boutiques"...not "AD's". It might fix their priorities and no doubt they won't sell one less watch.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dupe


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> ...
> 
> Wish I would have never posted on Reddit but I was sick of seeing Jenna!


HEY!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thought about this one


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> HEY!!


Sorry.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> For U BT.


Glad to see you're back!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> I just watched the video posted over there and saw that allegedly outside lug to outside lug is 1mm narrower on the 124060, but in person it really does still feel pretty wide. Prior to watching the video I would have said it was the same width and that they had just narrowed the lugs on the inside


The bracelet was increased from 20 to 21mm so the lugs look smaller. I created a side by side comparison thread in September last year.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 15674157


Stop it! At this rate you posting that may convert me to the Omega gang...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's when people confuse opinions with facts that problems occur...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


This is the OoO, the source of all truths on the internet


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> HEY!
> 
> Had a Sportura spotting in the wild!!!!!!! I mean he's a "premium buyer".
> I mumbled that I thought the 116710ln was more popular because price was skyrocketing...well shame shame on me! I used the wrong word and was corrected. ALSO...I didn't know it was a "badge of honor" to over pay at the Grey Market! Live and learn fella's!!!
> ...


LOL.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Stop it! At this rate you posting that may convert me to the Omega gang...


It's the best Omega diver ever made.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> It's the best Omega ever made.


FIFY.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's the best Omega diver ever made.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> On the belief I will get 2nd shot, I ordered this for my "mask" cap
> View attachment 15674309


Love it! I actually used to wear one of these years ago.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thought about this one


qa_ii said:


> Love it! I actually used to wear one of these years ago.


Pure class...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Thought about this one
> 
> Pure class...


It had its place and time.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> It had its place and time.


Godfrey

Photo borrowed from _The Deer Hunter_, but you get the idea.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> It's when people confuse opinions with facts that problems occur...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


^^^^ THIS....👏👏👏


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> It's when people confuse opinions with facts that problems occur...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Maybe we should call this thread Facts on Omega in that case?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


I respectfully disagree. The best Omega ever made is the Speedmaster.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Yay or Nay and why? One point though, I'm not a jubilee bracelet guy, so that's off the table.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Fortunately, I've been gifted with the memory of a goldfish. Unfortunately, I married a woman with the memory of an elephant.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


You sure she isn't just making stuff up?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Yay or Nay and why? One point though, I'm not a jubilee bracelet guy, so that's off the table.


I'm not a Roman numerals guy.
With batons it would be a winner...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I respectfully disagree. The best Omega ever made is the Speedmaster.


Which one of the 15,962 variants?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Yay or Nay and why? One point though, I'm not a jubilee bracelet guy, so that's off the table.


Not a fan of the dial. The color is fine but the marker at 9 sticks out too much.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not at all surprising. You didn't need to attach a country name to the first one, it's only when there are several variants that you need to differentiate among them. Clarity of communication and all that...
> 
> View attachment 15673961


Well, you could just call them variant 1, 2, etc. But i guess so long as it doesn't smear the money its ok


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Do we need an OoO duress word?


I thought that was "Omega"?

Speedmaster for "need immediate evac, come in hot!"

Seamaster for "situation risky, but I'm not blown yet"

Aqua Terra means "stand down and stand by"

Ploplof is "I'm a gonner, nuke the site from orbit!"


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> I thought that was "Omega"?
> 
> Speedmaster for "need immediate evac, come in hot!"
> 
> ...


Only suggestion is to assign another word for "stand down and stand by" and use Aqua Terra for nuke launched from boomer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> It's funny, I love my 574, big dial and all, but for some reason that Sub felt like too much dial for a Sub. I guess I'm just used to my 16610.


I feel the same thing about my PAM 574 too but also am relatively certain I would also like the 124060 as well. However I wish I'd held onto my 14060M when it sold for $3500 on the preowned market. At the time I failed to realize what a nice watch it is but obviously had no way of knowing how it would appreciate over time. In any case it's all about preference and perspective, little else.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If you ever wondered what a presidential transition literally means at the White House...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/local/white-house-transition/


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mickey said:


> HEY!
> 
> Had a Sportura spotting in the wild!!!!!!! I mean he's a "premium buyer".
> I mumbled that I thought the 116710ln was more popular because price was skyrocketing...well shame shame on me! I used the wrong word and was corrected. ALSO...I didn't know it was a "badge of honor" to over pay at the Grey Market! Live and learn fella's!!!
> ...


I think Sporty has no issue buying at higher grey prices so he can immediately wear what he wants. Once again all about perspectives.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I thought that was "Omega"?
> 
> Speedmaster for "need immediate evac, come in hot!"
> 
> ...


LOL. This is hilarious. We need to update our dick-tionary there brother @Black5


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Glad to see you're back!


Had to razz BT for flashing that tasty alcoholic beverage in front of me when that's off my table for the time being.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Stop it! At this rate you posting that may convert me to the Omega gang...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I think Sporty has no issue buying at higher grey prices so he can immediately wear what he wants. Once again all about perspectives.


That's what I've heard...no a bad problem to have!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey, it's that time of day again...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Making amends, Mickey...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Porsche and Patek...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey, since you know it's gonna happen again, let me pay it forward.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you ever wondered what a presidential transition literally means at the White House...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/local/white-house-transition/


Every two years, it's moving season on Capitol Hill. Like clockwork, when I walked through my neighborhood between November and January, I'd see moving trucks parked on almost every north-south street as newly-fired Congresspeople and their staff departed and fresh meat moved in.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

This one of y'all?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

So, to all you Bro's that are secretly on the waitlist for a SS Patek Nautilus - I think the train just left the station....


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> So, to all you Bro's that are secretly on the waitlist for a SS Patek Nautilus - I think the train just left the station....


Is it being discontinued? If so, should be fun to watch the prices soar to even more ridiculous heights.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Is it being discontinued? If so, should be fun to watch the prices soar to even more ridiculous heights.


I can't remember who published it, but there was a discontinuation story on my news feed last week.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't remember who published it, but there was a discontinuation story on my news feed last week.


Well, that's one way to cut ties with their past and not be a one-trick pony anymore.

Wonder if AP will do the same.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't remember who published it, but there was a discontinuation story on my news feed last week.


I just went over to the High End forum and there's a thread there about it. Some saying it's only the 5711 reference and that there may be a pretty close replacement I guess just with a different reference number. Our friend @Pongster mentioned a rumor about a titanium version.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you ever wondered what a presidential transition literally means at the White House...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/local/white-house-transition/


The stories those folks could tell.....


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think Sporty has no issue buying at higher grey prices so he can immediately wear what he wants. Once again all about perspectives.


No, I'm pretty sure he tried to make "2xMSRP" a badge of honor. It wasn't just getting the watch next day without having to deal with a sour breathed sales lady with lipstick on her teeth (that one REALLY stuck with him  but that he COULD AFFORD to pay extra.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> No, I'm pretty sure he tried to make "2xMSRP" a badge of honor. It wasn't just getting the watch next day without having to deal with a sour breathed sales lady with lipstick on her teeth (that one REALLY stuck with him  but that he COULD AFFORD to pay extra.


I remember when he detailed how much his collection's earlier iteration cost, how much more he sold them for, and how he ended up with his current stash by spending basically zero out-of-pocket. Some good knowledge of trends, plus the market being friendly, helped make it happen.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I just went over to the High End forum and there's a thread there about it. Some saying it's only the 5711 reference and that there may be a pretty close replacement I guess just with a different reference number. Our friend @Pongster mentioned a rumor about a titanium version.


A buddy of mine in Sweden bought a 5167A Aquanaut for $25K a few years ago. He is now being offered $70K by a dealer.

He reckons that the 5711 is going for close to $200K right now.

My lowly 116710LN has not quite appreciated as much ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think Sporty has no issue buying at higher grey prices so he can immediately wear what he wants. Once again all about perspectives.


There was a comment in there you may have missed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Had to razz BT for flashing that tasty alcoholic beverage in front of me when that's off my table for the time being.


Need more details on your daily routine btw.. Nurse pics always welcomed. Are you allowed visitors?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wonder if thread set for auto delete in a few more posts?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Haven't been in the office for a few weeks ... found a riveting book on my desk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The last 


Mickey® said:


> That's what I've heard...no a bad problem to have!


Out of the last 6 rolexes I have bought think 5 were grey market. There's no worthwhile conclusion to draw from that.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> The last
> 
> Out of the last 6 rolexes I have bought think 5 were grey market. There's no worthwhile conclusion to draw from that.


I was being "non controversial" LOL @5959HH has that affect on me! Yeah I buy Grey because its cheaper (for the watches I buy) and not b/c it proves I'm...









Although that looks a bit like you doesn't it...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder if thread set for auto delete in a few more posts?


Right? Wasn't the limit being set at 50k? I went back to skim the first post and didn't see the number.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Right? Wasn't the limit being set at 50k? I went back to skim the first post and didn't see the number.


GF (hastening the supposed demise)

Ok, yeah, Top Bo said eight months ago that it'll get capped at 50k:








The Son of Opinions on Omega (AKA OoO Part II)


Due to its unwieldily size we've had to close the Opinions on Omega thread started in 2017 here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/opinions-omega-4462154-1580.html With this continuation thread allow me to remind everyone of a few community rules: 2. Members will be kind and courteous, and...




www.watchuseek.com





Buuuuuuuuut, that was on the crusty old software, too. There was a view pane - which I never used and forgot the name of - that was breaking because of the size of the old OoO.1 thread. That pane is long gone now that WUS is on XenForo, so I wonder if the 50k rule needs to remain in effect.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

50k Really? So exciting.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> 50k Really? So exciting.


twss


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> twss


I'm hoping you have one of these...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I was being "non controversial" LOL @5959HH has that affect on me! Yeah I buy Grey because its cheaper (for the watches I buy) and not b/c it proves I'm...
> View attachment 15675393
> 
> 
> Although that looks a bit like you doesn't it...


It does but no formal wear.. Even have a cane...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Need more details on your daily routine btw.. Nurse pics always welcomed. Are you allowed visitors?


Really tough, grueling exercises and no visitors. Unable to download pictures.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> It does but no formal wear.. Even have a cane...


 I think it'll be a good look for ya hanging with these guys. 











https://theblacktux.com/?utm_source=americanexpress&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=2020-offers


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Some body post something!!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Found so many fun vax t shirts and caps... Some maybe not good taste but..

One asked Got Polio? Me neither because my parents weren't morons.. Lol..
A tshirt but not a cap... I'm vaccinated but you can still stay 6 ft away


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So you are in prison...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> So you are in prison...


How did you know...wait what are you talking to me?  
I haven't been this excited since the "Who Shot JR" episode...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> So you are in prison...


and you hear a random guy somewhere in the cell block call out, "Number thirty-five!"

And a whole bunch of inmates start laughing. But you don't know wtf is so funny.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> So, to all you Bro's that are secretly on the waitlist for a SS Patek Nautilus - I think the train just left the station....


It was just 5 years ago that I walked into the AD in Vegas and tried it on irl. It didn't do anything for me but they said they had a fresh one in the back if I didn't want the display one... The good ol' days.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It was just 5 years ago that I walked into the AD in Vegas and tried it on irl. It didn't do anything for me but they said they had a fresh one in the back if I didn't want the display one... The good ol' days.


Oops?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Fookin' 'ell I can't believe this might be the last page.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> I'm hoping you have one of these...
> 
> View attachment 15675421


Wieneruler?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

New IWC Worldtimer.


















IWC’s New Limited-Edition Watch Is a Dressed-Up Blue Timezoner That Nods to ‘The Little Prince’


The world-time watch gets dressed up in a royal blue hue.




robbreport.com





Nice watch, but at $13.8k USD it's not exactly a bargain.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember when he detailed how much his collection's earlier iteration cost, how much more he sold them for, and how he ended up with his current stash by spending basically zero out-of-pocket. Some good knowledge of trends, plus the market being friendly, helped make it happen.


Yup, some sayings from my previous life:

_A rising tide lifts all boats.

Don't confuse a rally with brains._


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haven't been in the office for a few weeks ... found a riveting book on my desk


I believe that was Tom Clancy's last thriller before he passed...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Yay or Nay and why? One point though, I'm not a jubilee bracelet guy, so that's off the table.


Godfrey

Well, I called the SA at the local Rolex AD that had one of these advertised on their website. It was 1.5 years old and at a good price. It was already sold, so I don't get to see or buy it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Some body post something!!!!
> 
> View attachment 15675488


Ok, you asked.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Oops?


Yeah, pretty much. It would have been LNIB too since I wouldn't have worn it...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I'm not a Roman numerals guy.
> With batons it would be a winner...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


+1, batons would be my choice too


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> New IWC Worldtimer.
> 
> View attachment 15675556
> 
> ...


Looks nice enough, yeah. That page says this about the timezone change function:


> Extra functionality is provided in the setting of the time zones. The wearer simply presses down the bezel and turns it to the desired zone according to the cities indicated. The adjustment works without ever having to stop the movement, even when crossing the dateline.


Yeah, that doesn't tell me anything. I had to go find a video to see what it looks like in action:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Need more details on your daily routine btw.. Nurse pics always welcomed. Are you allowed visitors?


I checked this thread everyday because of 59 and in a hope that we will get to see some of the nice Texan nurses


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Wonder if thread set for auto delete in a few more posts?


You mean like self destruct? Nah, I think it will go on.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haven't been in the office for a few weeks ... found a riveting book on my desk


Yawn


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I checked this thread everyday because of 59 and in a hope that we will get to see some of the nice Texan nurses


Tiffany's is a Texan...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Right? Wasn't the limit being set at 50k? I went back to skim the first post and didn't see the number.


It was some arbitrary number we came up with because the last thread reached 100k and it became unwieldy


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, you asked.
> 
> View attachment 15675583


They said "Jenna we can give you one of those headset microphones" but she said "no thanks, I prefer the one I can wrap my fingers around."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It was some arbitrary number we came up with because the last thread reached 100k and it became unwieldy


I wonder if the mods are even keeping tabs on us anymore.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, you asked.
> 
> View attachment 15675583


Alright guys..it was amazing while it lasted! Back to Reddit.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And Paulina's from the Czech Republic.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> New IWC Worldtimer.
> 
> View attachment 15675556
> 
> ...


I prefer this dial layout allowing for 24 times to be seen at a glance, busy as it may be.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Before I go 50,001


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Alright guys..it was amazing while it lasted! Back to Reddit.


Is that where you disappeared to?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I prefer this dial layout allowing for 24 times to be seen at a glance, busy as it may be.
> 
> View attachment 15675598


A dang Breitling for the 50k?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I'm hoping you have one of these...
> 
> View attachment 15675421


That's a ruler to use for measuring contests


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> They said "Jenna we can give you one of those headset microphones" but she said "no thanks, I prefer the one I can wrap my fingers around."


You might be on to something...'


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Alright guys..it was amazing while it lasted! Back to Reddit.


Say hi to @sportura for us.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I wonder if the mods are even keeping tabs on us anymore.


there are mods?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Some body post something!!!!
> 
> View attachment 15675488


This?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I prefer this dial layout allowing for 24 times to be seen at a glance, busy as it may be.
> 
> View attachment 15675598


The last run. The end.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> and you hear a random guy somewhere in the cell block call out, "Number thirty-five!"
> 
> And a whole bunch of inmates start laughing. But you don't know wtf is so funny.


How did you know?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> A dang Breitling for the 50k?


I know. I know.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It was just 5 years ago that I walked into the AD in Vegas and tried it on irl. It didn't do anything for me but they said they had a fresh one in the back if I didn't want the display one... The good ol' days.


Yes.... we have Ariel Bacs to thank for that. He took watch collecting from the shadows into the limelight and now every man and his dog thinks he can be a collector and every amoeba thinks he can be a watch dealer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Miranda's from Aussie..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Fookin' 'ell I can't believe this might be the last page.


Well, it's been nice knowing ya


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Wieneruler?


Makes you feel good


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> New IWC Worldtimer.
> 
> View attachment 15675556
> 
> ...


Give it a few years and it can be had at half price from Chrono24


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

whilst this Miranda's from the US.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, some sayings from my previous life:
> 
> _A rising tide lifts all boats.
> 
> Don't confuse a rally with brains._


Some wise words.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, it's been nice knowing ya


If we keep going, are we in danger of breaking WUS?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Makes you feel good


Umm. Emotionally, right?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks nice enough, yeah. That page says this about the timezone change function:
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't tell me anything. I had to go find a video to see what it looks like in action:


It's a nice implementation. 46mm is way too big for me, though.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe that was Tom Clancy's last thriller before he passed...


Ah... I am sure it was so exciting that his heart was pounding!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Adriana's Brazilian.










Which makes sense...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Well, I called the SA at the local Rolex AD that had one of these advertised on their website. It was 1.5 years old and at a good price. It was already sold, so I don't get to see or buy it.


Do we wait and see if anyone here announces an incoming?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> New IWC Worldtimer.
> 
> View attachment 15675556
> 
> ...


Woah, I like that a lot! Not a fan of the price tho...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do we wait and see if anyone here announces an incoming?


Could be, I suppose.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany's is a Texan...
> 
> View attachment 15675591


Thanks again, you're a lifesaver


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I wonder if the mods are even keeping tabs on us anymore.


I think there's only CMSgt working these days. All the mods have abandoned the forums. Haven't seen any mods active anywhere in most of the sub-forums I go to.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I prefer this dial layout allowing for 24 times to be seen at a glance, busy as it may be.
> 
> View attachment 15675598


Boom! You got 50,000!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> A dang Breitling for the 50k?


That's a sign for us to migrate to the Breitling sub-forum and help them get their post count up. It's slow moving there....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> there are mods?


Touché


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think there's only CMSgt working these days. All the mods have abandoned the forums. Haven't seen any mods active anywhere in most of the sub-forums I go to.


@Mickey ; that does not mean you can come up with another alter ego!. Too soon?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a sign for us to migrate to the Breitling sub-forum and help them get their post count up. It's slow moving there....


OoB??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> If we keep going, are we in danger of breaking WUS?


Let's go!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah... I am sure it was so exciting that his heart was pounding!


In fact, he became woozy from the blood loss to his brain...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Boom! You got 50,000!


I always failed when I tried for milestones in the old thread. This time I just lucked out.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> OoB??


That's scary. That's BoO spelled backwards.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Umm. Emotionally, right?


Read it whichever way you like.

If you give the same ruler to three different people, you will get three different purposes.

Person #1 will use it for measuring and he will say "OoO, so much longer than I thought."

Person #2 will use it to spank himself and derive some pleasure from it. He will say "ooo.... did know I enjoy this."

Person #3 will stick it up where the sun doesn't shine and go "MOO..."


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let's go!


I think ... would sheeiitt.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I respectfully disagree. The best Omega ever made is the 1950s Piepan Constellation.


FIFY

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> OoB??


Beginner's opinion on Breitling = Boob


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Read it whichever way you like.
> 
> If you give the same ruler to three different people, you will get three different purposes.
> 
> ...


Way too true!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Emily's American too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

So's Brooklyn.










From NC but BT prob knew that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I always failed when I tried for milestones in the old thread. This time I just lucked out.


So you did a 59'er and stumbled onto a milestone? 

Well done.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> You sure she isn't just making stuff up?


Funny you mention that because half the time I do suspect that she's making it up, although I'm sure she thinks she remembers. Sometimes I wish we had a rewind button like on one of the Black Mirror episodes.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> That's scary. That's BoO spelled backwards.


I see what you guys did back there


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I think (mod) Ron would sheeiitt.


He needs to lighten up. LOL


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mav, here's another Brazilian for you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Now that we gone past 50,000 posts, do you all think we can get to 100,000?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mav, here's another Brazilian for you.
> 
> View attachment 15675683


She is Brazilian or she got a Brazilian?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think there's only CMSgt working these days. All the mods have abandoned the forums. Haven't seen any mods active anywhere in most of the sub-forums I go to.


Wonder what's going on in those smoke-filled back rooms.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And last but far from least, the UK's greatest export.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Wonder what's going on in those smoke-filled back rooms.


X2.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Wonder what's going on in those smoke-filled back rooms.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She is Brazilian or she got a Brazilian?


There's a third option

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> I'm hoping you have one of these...
> 
> View attachment 15675421


I gotta show this to my wife, it proves I wasn't lying


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie says I spend too much time on the computer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's a third option
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


What's the third option?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie says I spend too much time on the computer.
> 
> View attachment 15675741


Maybe you need to take Charlie out for walks.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I wonder if WUS is doomed to extinction and going the way of other forums?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie says I spend too much time on *his* computer.
> 
> View attachment 15675741


FIFY


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I wonder if WUS is doomed to extinction and going the way of other forums?


Forums like these are good for two things: newbie questions and shytposting.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Yay or Nay and why? One point though, I'm not a jubilee bracelet guy, so that's off the table.


Nay for me, not huge on Roman numerals and the amount of green on there ruins the classiness of the rest of it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I'm not a Roman numerals guy.
> With batons it would be a winner...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Which one of the 15,962 variants?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


or the 23,573 limited editions of said variants


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> So, to all you Bro's that are secretly on the waitlist for a SS Patek Nautilus - I think the train just left the station....


That is such an ugly watch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I wonder if WUS is doomed to extinction and going the way of other forums?


At least not as boring as Whirlpool or some of the car forums that I am on


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> 50k Really? So exciting.


From memory Bro Del was the last Mr 50k?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> New IWC Worldtimer.
> 
> View attachment 15675556
> 
> ...


Give it a week you can get 50% off that


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Miranda's from Aussie..
> 
> View attachment 15675612


Gundagai in fact


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Give it a few years and it can be had at half price from Chrono24


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Adriana's Brazilian.
> 
> View attachment 15675623
> 
> ...


She is or has?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> I always failed when I tried for milestones in the old thread. This time I just lucked out.


That's a true 59


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Give it a week you can get 50% off that


If only I could get 15% off the size, too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mav, here's another Brazilian for you.
> 
> View attachment 15675683


that is a has


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now that we gone past 50,000 posts, do you all think we can get to 100,000?


Give me 6 minutes of the good old days


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She is Brazilian or she got a Brazilian?


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> I wonder if WUS is doomed to extinction and going the way of other forums?


Yeah probably, give it time

I hate the FB forums; I'm part of one in Australia and pretty sure that most of the watches are fake. I mean everyone, especially the young ones, seems to own Pateks and unicorn Rolexes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> I prefer this dial layout allowing for 24 times to be seen at a glance, busy as it may be.
> 
> View attachment 15675598


Nice 50,000 59 milestone.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I just went over to the High End forum and there's a thread there about it. Some saying it's only the 5711 reference and that there may be a pretty close replacement I guess just with a different reference number. Our friend @Pongster mentioned a rumor about a titanium version.


yup. Our local AD said there will be a 6711 in titanium and in platinum.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> I always failed when I tried for milestones in the old thread. This time I just lucked out.


Known as a 59


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I'm hoping you have one of these...
> 
> View attachment 15675421


Oh I gotta quit using that tape measure. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now that we gone past 50,000 posts, do you all think we can get to 100,000?


Our Big Toe @CMSgt Bo might have another plan.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

IBTL...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I wonder if WUS is doomed to extinction and going the way of other forums?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's the third option?


both?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Nice 50,000 59 milestone.


A classic relevant to 50,000...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> A classic relevant to 50,000...


That was such a good show!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Another one just for fun...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> yup. Our local AD said there will be a 6711 in titanium and in platinum.


Are you #1 on the list?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> From memory Bro Del was the last Mr 50k?


Until some posts got deleted


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Give it a week you can get 50% off that


Wow! That's brutally honest


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Adriana's Brazilian.
> 
> View attachment 15675623
> 
> ...


That causes quite a strain.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> NRA


We think alike


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah probably, give it time
> 
> I hate the FB forums; I'm part of one in Australia and pretty sure that most of the watches are fake. I mean everyone, especially the young ones, seems to own Pateks and unicorn Rolexes.


New money? They are social media influencers


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The best except...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That causes quite a strain.


Causes a stain too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@5959HH First task when you get out of prison is give your daughter that Rolex you were planning to give.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Yay or Nay and why? One point though, I'm not a jubilee bracelet guy, so that's off the table.


IRL that piece looks gorgeous.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Are you #1 on the list?


nope. Not interested.

i doubt if it will have same retail pricing as SS 5711.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> The best except...


Gf 
Aimed at Audrey


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

The gamestop thing is pretty glorious. Cant say that i really understand shorting a stock and whatnot ("Trading Places" is still a bit of a mystery) but i do think it is kind of a slimy thing and nice to see some hedge fund guys get stiffed.

Plus it seems to have the politicritters all in a tizzy which means it is probably a good thing for the rest of us


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> The gamestop thing is pretty glorious. Cant say that i really understand shorting a stock and whatnot ("Trading Places" is still a bit of a mystery) but i do think it is kind of a slimy thing and nice to see some hedge fund guys get stiffed.
> 
> Plus it seems to have the politicritters all in a tizzy which means it is probably a good thing for the rest of us


Got an explainer on Ars and a YT vid expressing the same joy that you are.









The complete moron’s guide to GameStop’s stock roller coaster


How does this epic rally end? And can it be repeated?




arstechnica.com


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> New money? They are social media influencers


I wouldn't even say money - just buy fakes or got to an AD take pics then claim it as your own. The thing with FB and the like is everyone says "yeah nice watch' and continues the circle jerk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I wouldn't even say money - just buy fakes or got to an AD take pics then claim it as your own. The thing with FB and the like is everyone says "yeah nice watch' and continues the circle jerk


You know what happens in a circle jerk off?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You know what happens in a circle jerk off?


WUS?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah probably, give it time
> 
> I hate the FB forums; I'm part of one in Australia and pretty sure that most of the watches are fake. I mean everyone, especially the young ones, seems to own Pateks and unicorn Rolexes.


Yes I was a member of the same forum, at least Chris Essery is gone


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> WUS?


We'll go offline for that discussion.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Yes I was a member of the same forum, at least Chris Essery is gone


Really gone gone? Has he gone underground?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Until some posts got deleted


Correction I got 50k until some posts were deleted and bro Del slipped into the 50k post. And yes it still hurts.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Correction I got 50k until some posts were deleted and bro Del slipped into the 50k post. And yes it still hurts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Oops!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> The gamestop thing is pretty glorious. Cant say that i really understand shorting a stock and whatnot ("Trading Places" is still a bit of a mystery) but i do think it is kind of a slimy thing and nice to see some hedge fund guys get stiffed.
> 
> Plus it seems to have the politicritters all in a tizzy which means it is probably a good thing for the rest of us


As long as it doesn't screw up my funds, I absolutely love what happened. These hedge fund guys got got toying with peoples livelihoods. Even if I lose a couple bucks out of this, it was worth it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Correction I got 50k until some posts were deleted and bro Del slipped into the 50k post. And yes it still hurts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


But every time you look upon your fine looking PAM 572, the anguish at letting that milestone slip through you fingers will dissipate.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> But every time you look upon your fine looking PAM 572, the anguish at letting that milestone slip through you fingers will dissipate.


You have a watch in lockup?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You have a watch in lockup?












But if it's a Pam, ouch.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> The gamestop thing is pretty glorious. Cant say that i really understand shorting a stock and whatnot ("Trading Places" is still a bit of a mystery) but i do think it is kind of a slimy thing and nice to see some hedge fund guys get stiffed.
> 
> Plus it seems to have the politicritters all in a tizzy which means it is probably a good thing for the rest of us


These games with pretend money actually put REAL people's livelihoods at risk.

Full disclosure - my son works for Gamestop...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You have a watch in lockup?


I have a PAM 574 same as Kiwi. That what you're asking?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Turning in for the night. I have about one week left here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I have a PAM 574 same as Kiwi. That what you're asking?


yah ie how do you tell time there?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Turning in for the night. I have about one week left here.


gnite let us know if you need us to spring you


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Yes I was a member of the same forum, at least Chris Essery is gone


Australian Watch forum?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Correction I got 50k until some posts were deleted and bro Del slipped into the 50k post. And yes it still hurts.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If it's any consolation I think I screwed him over the same way to get 40k


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We'll go offline for that discussion.


LMAO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Turning in for the night. I have about one week left here.


Night! Hope the next week goes by quickly for you


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> gnite let us know if you need us to spring you


Wing man. I got dibs on wing man!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Yay or Nay and why? One point though, I'm not a jubilee bracelet guy, so that's off the table.


I like it. Not my first choice of DJ though. The single lumed marker is quirky but that might be part of the appeal.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Yay or Nay and why? One point though, I'm not a jubilee bracelet guy, so that's off the table.


I actually like it a lot. And in all honesty, if a Date Just were in my future, I think it'd be this one!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't get Covid in northern China.

You thought nose swabs were bad?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't get Covid in northern China.
> 
> You thought nose swabs were bad?


I almost sneezed when I got my nasal swab.

The other end could be a shytcannon.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I almost sneezed when I got my nasal swab.
> 
> The other end could be a shytcannon.


Thanks for the visual.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> The gamestop thing is pretty glorious. *Cant say that i really understand shorting a stock and whatnot *("Trading Places" is still a bit of a mystery) but i do think it is kind of a slimy thing and nice to see some hedge fund guys get stiffed.
> 
> Plus it seems to have the politicritters all in a tizzy which means it is probably a good thing for the rest of us





BarracksSi said:


> Got an explainer on Ars and a YT vid expressing the same joy that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GF

I agree that it's slimy af, and @Black5 , I don't think it has _that_ much effect on the workers "on the ground" - instead, this current wildness is primarily affecting the hedge funds who play this game to practically print money for themselves.

Re-reading the Ars article, this is how I'm envisioning short-selling stocks...


> To understand what's happening to GameStop stock, first you have to understand short selling, where investors make a bet that a stock will go down instead of up. To do this, they borrow a share of the stock (for a fee), immediately sell it to pocket the current value, and agree to buy another share later to "cover" their short position.
> 
> But shorting stocks comes with huge risks if the stock price goes up. When your short position eventually comes due, you're forced to buy the stock at whatever price the market currently sets, and there's theoretically no limit to how high it could go. If you invest $1,000 in buying a stock, all you can lose is $1,000. If you borrow $1,000 worth of stock to short it, you could lose a lot more than that when you're forced to buy much more expensive stock.


So let's say that I buy... no, _borrow_ a $100 piece of stock to short it. This would be like me taking the stock to someone, tell them "I'll give you a dollar if you give me the current $100 value right now, and I'll pay you back later." I'm betting that someday the stock will drop down to, say, $70, and then that 70 is what I owe my lender - so then I'd pocket the remaining $30.

(reading what I wrote, it looks like this would screw the lender... so maybe I'm wrong on a detail or three, like "who is the 'lender'?")

BUT... if my little loan comes due and the same stock is worth $150, then I _owe_ $50.

What these r/wallstreetbets guys are doing is buying up Gamestop stock and sitting on it to boost its value. (driving up value through scarcity and simple "I want to keep this, but will sell if you pay me enough" like a BLRO) The hedge funds who bought Gamestop at, like, $20 with a plan to short it are now having to pay back _well over ten times as much_. It's like if my mortgage payment got a zero added to it -- there's no flippin' way I could cover it without begging for help.

Was it random? Kinda-sorta-not-really. Some observers saw last year that Gamestop's shares were bouncing around at cheap prices in ways that had more to do with short-trading instead of retail performance. (AMC Theaters, and I believe Bed Bath & Beyond, are also in this boat) Then, for whatever reason I haven't learned yet, regular Joes decided to start buying it up and NOT shorting it. Nothing wrong with that, either. Now these people are sitting on portfolios worth ten-to-fifteen times what they were just weeks ago (I've heard secondhand of people cashing out over seven figures and retiring), and some hedge funds _owe_ a fawkload of money.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I like it. Not my first choice of DJ though. The single lumed marker is quirky but that might be part of the appeal.





SaMaster14 said:


> I actually like it a lot. And in all honesty, if a Date Just were in my future, I think it'd be this one!


I really would have liked to have seen it. Even if I don't like it enogh to buy, I expect that it's a stunning piece.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's the third option?


A Brazilian with a Brazilian.

Unfortunately, Googling those five words came up empty ... so maybe it/she/he doesn't exist.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> If only I could get 15% off the size, too.


Too easy

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @5959HH First task when you get out of prison is give your daughter that Rolex you were planning to give.


As a reward for bringing home the virus 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> The gamestop thing is pretty glorious. Cant say that i really understand shorting a stock and whatnot ("Trading Places" is still a bit of a mystery) but i do think it is kind of a slimy thing and nice to see some hedge fund guys get stiffed.
> 
> Plus it seems to have the politicritters all in a tizzy which means it is probably a good thing for the rest of us


i heard there was a shortage of KY jelly in wall street


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> As long as it doesn't screw up my funds, I absolutely love what happened. These hedge fund guys got got toying with peoples livelihoods. Even if I lose a couple bucks out of this, it was worth it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Seems like this sort of...grassroots internet response? could be utilized for all sorts of similar things to put a beating on groups that do this for a living. A true "occupy Wallstreet" movement that could enact real change. Be curious to see if it is replicated further or made criminal as the beast responds to protect itself.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> I agree that it's slimy af, and @Black5 , I don't think it has _that_ much effect on the workers "on the ground" - instead, this current wildness is primarily affecting the hedge funds who play this game to practically print money for themselves.
> 
> ...


It absolutely can affect the workers. The more extreme forms of shorting stock can drive the price down and accelerate a companies demise, or make them an attractive takeover/breakup target.

On the other extreme, long term investors can cash out taking their profits, and abandoning their board positions, leaving an unstable ownership base making the business itself unstable.

Ok, maybe I'm oversimplifying, and over dramatising, but the fear of collapse when the adjustment inevitably comes is real amongst the employees...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> I agree that it's slimy af, and @Black5 , I don't think it has _that_ much effect on the workers "on the ground" - instead, this current wildness is primarily affecting the hedge funds who play this game to practically print money for themselves.
> 
> ...


Just another version of "pump and dump."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> It absolutely can affect the workers. The more extreme forms of shorting stock can drive the price down and accelerate a companies demise, or make them an attractive takeover/breakup target.
> 
> On the other extreme, long term investors can cash out taking their profits, and abandoning their board positions, leaving an unstable ownership base making the business itself unstable.
> 
> ...





BigSeikoFan said:


> Just another version of "pump and dump."


I think it's fascinating, in the way that a factory of job-stealing robots going up in flames is fascinating.

Actively inducing market volatility... no, I'm not comfortable with that at all. Yet purposely driving a company's value downwards to make profit for yourself (which is what shorting stocks does, and which is why Gamestop was getting pushed so low) - I think I actually hate that practice.

The graveyard of the market is littered with brick-and-mortar companies who'd been devalued into the dirt by hedge funds playing risky games with other people's money. I don't have much sympathy for these financial flippers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> yah ie how do you tell time there?


Large wall clock.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> gnite let us know if you need us to spring you


I was really glad to hear both you and Mrs. BT both received the COVID vaccination.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Night! Hope the next week goes by quickly for you


Thanks! Me too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> As a reward for bringing home the virus
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Probably has crossed her mind but told her that this virus is just incredibly infectious. No doubt she'll get my 18K DJ at some point in time. However I still wear it from time to time as a dress watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I was really glad to hear both you and Mrs. BT both received the COVID vaccination.


And our daughter... Son and wife when possible..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Probably has crossed her mind but told her that this virus is just incredibly infectious. No doubt she'll get my 18K DJ at some point in time. However I still wear it from time to time as a dress watch.


Hard to completely avoid... Hope she improves..


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I think it's fascinating, in the way that a factory of job-stealing robots going up in flames is fascinating.
> 
> Actively inducing market volatility... no, I'm not comfortable with that at all. Yet purposely driving a company's value downwards to make profit for yourself (which is what shorting stocks does, and which is why Gamestop was getting pushed so low) - I think I actually hate that practice.
> 
> The graveyard of the market is littered with brick-and-mortar companies who'd been devalued into the dirt by hedge funds playing risky games with other people's money. I don't have much sympathy for these financial flippers.


GF

Gamestop as a retail company was looking like it would do fine. It's that investors were purposely shorting the stock (to the degree that more shorts existed than actual shares) and regular people decided to fight back. "Making quick cash" was never the purpose of this week's insanity.

Seen as a comment, keeping my ear to the rail for corroboration:


> People are still saying GameStop had no chance of turning around their business, let me point you towards things that indicated otherwise. 1) new consoles were coming out. Historically, GameStop has always had increased business around new console releases and these consoles still had disc drives indicating their manufacturers still thought consumers would like to buy physical discs. GameStop is a major seller of physical game discs. 2) Ryan Cohen, co-founder and former CEO of Chewy.com, bought a 13% stake in the company with a plan to adopt a strategy that would transform the company into a specialized e-commerce seller of gaming products, 3) GameStop signed a multi-year deal with MicroSoft to share revenue for all digital sales on any xboxes they sold. All of these things happened _last year_, long before any talk of a "short squeeze", because people saw potential in GameStop. The squeeze came about because hedge funds kept shorting the stock even though GameStop was making these changes. This is the hedge funds fault they're in this.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unrelated to anything I was working on a photo for a cap but why waste it..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I almost sneezed when I got my nasal swab.
> 
> The other end could be a shytcannon.


I know I yelped when I got an anal probe shoved up me arse.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Large wall clock.


There's also a time on your iPhone


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Unrelated to anything I was working on a photo for a cap but why waste it..
> View attachment 15677570


Nice


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know I yelped when I got an anal probe shoved up me arse.


Couldn't get my new 2 second thermometer to work. I finally looked at the graphic and realized was supposed to stick it in my ass. Or change the mode.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Unrelated to anything I was working on a photo for a cap but why waste it..
> View attachment 15677570


That is such a great picture of him; too bad he'd rip my throat out if I got near him...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's also a time on your iPhone


Hence time to sell all my watches?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Hence time to sell all my watches?


Only time will tell....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Continuing our world tour...

The Netherlands is very well represented by Romee.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Germany is quite proud of Jessy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nina knows her way around Denmark.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And excluding her brief appearance in Captain America, the UK still rightfully claims Jenna.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> yah ie how do you tell time there?


It's gut instinct


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> It's gut instinct


Speaking of time... It seems to stretch out during time between 1 and 2nd vax FWIW


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of time... It seems to stretch out during time between 1 and 2nd vax FWIW


I hope you get it on time. I'm looking forward to J&J getting approved.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I hope you get it on time. I'm looking forward to J&J getting approved.


Well we are scheduled... But the back story is if you didn't know... was as usual I was after the win... So I shotgunned the approach.. Got call few days ahead of everyone here for 65+ lol all good.. So we 4 days ahead.. 2nd one scheduled tho 4days after window. Not a problem really.. 
Then folks here who literally sat on their thumbs get call to line up.. So now they go back 2 days early.. 
Sigh...

I swear in my next life I'm gonna just be a f off.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I hope you get it on time. I'm looking forward to J&J getting approved.


J&J be good assuming the 1 shot (plus all the boosters we get) but probably a ways off. Would think J&J would end up at doc offices and pharmacy.

@Sappie66 how's Canada doing?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really gone gone? Has he gone underground?


I think he lost his job at BHP over it. he had a family and kid's and seemed like a nice bloke, unfortunately he had gambling issues and was a *********, flogging off fake watches on FB. I met him in Brisvegas for a GTG at a Bulimba craft brewing place and he was touted as a celebrity.

One of the Brisbane AD's son was there and bought Rolex merchandise for a giveaway. I actually read that the son had a falling out with his father who owns the AD and he left the business. I wondered if he and Chris had a Gray dealer arrangement as shortly after the scandal broke out, the son left the AD and flogs off pocket squares now.

Said Son of AD actually was an active member of the forum and I always thought he was the Rolex spy in the camp but folks continued to source, trade and sell Rolex on-line, so I guess not.

All just conjecture but I no longer frequent any of the forums. The old days of honourable conduct are long gone and there are very few gentlemen around.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Australian Watch forum?


Yep


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Yep


I don't know why I haven't left that place; it's terrible. Some guy bought a president that I'm pretty sure was fake as they come, apparently the admins helped them set up the deal


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> I think he lost his job at BHP over it. he had a family and kid's and seemed like a nice bloke, unfortunately he had gambling issues and was a ***, flogging off fake watches on FB. I met him in Brisvegas for a GTG at a Bulimba craft brewing place and *he was touted as a celebrity*.


Ugh, watch people are pathetic, it's why I'll never attend a get together where people sit around a room showing off their watches; I'd know I'll be bored within 3 minutes and secretly hope I'd find the OoO members of any in person get togethers so we can laugh at the guys jizzing themselves over some dude's Sub, Speedy, et al


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I think he lost his job at BHP over it. he had a family and kid's and seemed like a nice bloke, unfortunately he had gambling issues and was a ***, flogging off fake watches on FB. I met him in Brisvegas for a GTG at a Bulimba craft brewing place and he was touted as a celebrity.
> 
> One of the Brisbane AD's son was there and bought Rolex merchandise for a giveaway. I actually read that the son had a falling out with his father who owns the AD and he left the business. I wondered if he and Chris had a Gray dealer arrangement as shortly after the scandal broke out, the son left the AD and flogs off pocket squares now.
> 
> All just conjecture but I no longer frequent any of the forums. *The old days of honourable conduct are long gone and there are very few gentlemen around.*


Greed begets more greed.

Lost job, broken families, father vs son, all because of greed. Nothing wrong with people who want to seek a better life for themselves and their families but please do it with integrity and go about the right way.

True that the days of honourable conduct are long gone. Gone were the days where you could take a man's word and a handshake to seal a deal. These days, nothing short of a thousand page contract will do.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ugh, watch people are pathetic, it's why I'll never attend a get together where people sit around a room showing off their watches; I'd know I'll be bored within 3 minutes and secretly hope I'd find the OoO members of any in person get togethers so we can laugh at the guys jizzing themselves over some dude's Sub, Speedy, et al


There's plenty of OoO members in Sydney. Maybe you fellas should gate crash a watch forum get together and piss on them all.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Greed begets more greed.
> 
> Lost job, broken families, father vs son, all because of greed. Nothing wrong with people who want to seek a better life for themselves and their families but please do it with integrity and go about the right way.
> 
> True that the days of honourable conduct are long gone. Gone were the days where you could take a man's word and a handshake to seal a deal. These days, nothing short of a thousand page contract will do.


No handshake and a mask.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Greed begets more greed.
> 
> Lost job, broken families, father vs son, all because of greed. Nothing wrong with people who want to seek a better life for themselves and their families but please do it with integrity and go about the right way.
> 
> True that the days of honourable conduct are long gone. Gone were the days where you could take a man's word and a handshake to seal a deal. These days, nothing short of a thousand page contract will do.


You are quite right. And the situation is occurring simultaneously in every country on planet earth. Lack of respect for authority, rampant lawlessness, and lack of accountability & personal integrity.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> No handshake and a mask.


Elbow bump and a nod


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And excluding her brief appearance in Captain America, the UK still rightfully claims Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15677831


Best

Travel

Documentary

Ever...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Couldn't get my new 2 second thermometer to work. I finally looked at the graphic and realized was supposed to stick it in my ass. Or change the mode.


that's how we check the temperature of people here, to screen those with fever.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

.


Pete26 said:


> I think he lost his job at BHP over it. he had a family and kid's and seemed like a nice bloke, unfortunately he had gambling issues and was a ***, flogging off fake watches on FB. I met him in Brisvegas for a GTG at a Bulimba craft brewing place and he was touted as a celebrity.
> 
> One of the Brisbane AD's son was there and bought Rolex merchandise for a giveaway. I actually read that the son had a falling out with his father who owns the AD and he left the business. I wondered if he and Chris had a Gray dealer arrangement as shortly after the scandal broke out, the son left the AD and flogs off pocket squares now.
> 
> ...


Anybody who knowingly sells fakes is dead to me. Ditto for anybody who knowingly looks the other way.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> that's how we check the temperature of people here, to screen those with fever.


I also look for how they react to it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If a white Explorer is not introduced this year or a change to the polar explorer 2 I think I'll be buying this:






I love the look, size, and thickness at only 13.4mm. Also that it has 100m of water resistance.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> If a white Explorer is not introduced this year or a change to the polar explorer 2 I think I'll be buying this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That>>>>>>>any Explorer...
[Puts on flame suit]

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I also look for how they react to it.


am actually puzzled why some people keep on going in and out of malls. There's a temperature check each time you go in.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> am actually puzzled why some people keep on going in and out of malls. There's a temperature check each time you go in.


But not coming out?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> But not coming out?


no temperature check coming out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> no temperature check coming out.


None here. Only person checked my temp in last year is me.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> If a white Explorer is not introduced this year or a change to the polar explorer 2 I think I'll be buying this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a very nice looking watch and I would imagine it would be quite the strap whore too


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That is a very nice looking watch and I would imagine it would be quite the strap whore too


And is much nicer than any Speedmaster IMHO.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> That>>>>>>>any Explorer...
> [Puts on flame suit]
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I was drooling over it earlier this week. It might be the only Zenith I like better than the A384 reissue.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> am actually puzzled why some people keep on going in and out of malls. There's a temperature check each time you go in.


Since the second week of November I've been to the grocery store twice, and not to any other indoor place of business, even my office. The outdoor place I visited was the Christmas tree farm.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> If a white Explorer is not introduced this year or a change to the polar explorer 2 I think I'll be buying this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fine choice


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> You are quite right. And the situation is occurring simultaneously in every country on planet earth. Lack of respect for authority, rampant lawlessness, and lack of accountability & personal integrity.


Too many folks are just ego-maniacal, imo.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> J&J be good assuming the 1 shot (plus all the boosters we get) but probably a ways off. Would think J&J would end up at doc offices and pharmacy.
> 
> @Sappie66 how's Canada doing?


Not great. Pfizer has delayed all shipments of vax, making our federal government look bad. And the Feb shipment will be smaller than expected.

Glad my mother-in-law got vaxxed.

My 90 year old mother hasn't been yet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> None here. Only person checked my temp in last year is me.


my temperature has been checked so many times, i feel like a hedge fund that shorted gamestop.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That>>>>>>>any Explorer...
> [Puts on flame suit]
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You dared to post this in a Rolex forum


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> A fine choice


Respect your opinion because if memory serves me correct you have/had a Daytona?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You dared to post this in a Rolex forum


Scary huh...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Respect your opinion because if memory serves me correct you have/had a Daytona?


Yeah. Couldn't get past the illegibility of the Daytona.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> If a white Explorer is not introduced this year or a change to the polar explorer 2 I think I'll be buying this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why wait. That Zenith beats a potential Expl or Expl2 upgrade everyday of the week. Plus you've already got a GMT.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> And is much nicer than any Speedmaster IMHO.


Wait. What 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait. What
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


> If a white Explorer is not introduced this year or a change to the polar explorer 2 I think I'll be buying this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im curious if we are going to see even more mid level manufactures start directly challenging rolex aesthetics like this. I expect this watch to sell well initially and then fall off once the novelty fades, unless it really nails all the little things.

It does look good in pics though.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> And is much nicer than any Speedmaster IMHO.


The El Primero is one of the very few watches I do regret selling, but the Speedy won the Chrono spot in the collection...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> If a white Explorer is not introduced this year or a change to the polar explorer 2 I think I'll be buying this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a damn good looking watch. But I still think it looks too much like a Daytona. Even the clasp resembles an Oyster clasp for Christ's sake.

But other than that, it's a fine choice, especially when it's priced at only $10k list.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Best
> 
> Travel
> 
> ...


You're very welcome.

Have you seen South Africa?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Time for a stopover in Greece.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And we have to spend some extra time in Canada, our great neighbors to the north...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Since we're nearby, let's head off to the US and visit Josie.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Im curious if we are going to see even more mid level manufactures start directly challenging rolex aesthetics like this. I expect this watch to sell well initially and then fall off once the novelty fades, unless it really nails all the little things.
> 
> It does look good in pics though.





jason10mm said:


> Im curious if we are going to see even more mid level manufactures start directly challenging rolex aesthetics like this. I expect this watch to sell well initially and then fall off once the novelty fades, unless it really nails all the little things.
> 
> It does look good in pics though.


Did you catch the Youtube by Bark and Jack a few days ago when he mentioned that it was a homage. He got fried for giving his honest opinion.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> The El Primero is one of the very few watches I do regret selling, but the Speedy won the Chrono spot in the collection...
> 
> View attachment 15679018


You'll get no argument from me.

Recently rewatched Apollo 13. Omega went almost overboard with their "sponsoring" of Speedies. You've got to look carefully to find another brand. Although to make Sporty's day, I did see someone wearing a Pepsi.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's a damn good looking watch. But I still think it looks too much like a Daytona. Even the clasp resembles an Oyster clasp for Christ's sake.
> 
> But other than that, it's a fine choice, especially when it's priced at only $10k list.


Thus, is the Zenith a poor man's Daytona?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thus, is the Zenith a poor man's Daytona?


That's the catch, isn't it? Even if it's a great watch on its own, the Zenith is _still_ getting compared to a Rolex.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That's the catch, isn't it? Even if it's a great watch on its own, the Zenith is _still_ getting compared to a Rolex.


I'd never compare an El Primero, or any other Zenith for that matter, to a Rolex.

But this Chronomaster Sport bears a striking resemblance to the Ceramic Daytona, other than the signature colored sundials of course.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thus, is the Zenith a poor man's Daytona?


.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I'd never compare an El Primero, or any other Zenith for that matter, to a Rolex.
> 
> But this Chronomaster Sport bears a striking resemblance to the Ceramic Daytona, other than the signature colored sundials of course.


What I mean is, we WUSters can't seem to talk about the Zenith without also using phrases like "at least it should be available from an AD, unlike a Daytona" or "looks like/doesn't look like a Daytona", etc etc.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thus, is the Zenith a poor man's Daytona?





BarracksSi said:


> That's the catch, isn't it? Even if it's a great watch on its own, the Zenith is _still_ getting compared to a Rolex.





mui.richard said:


> I'd never compare an El Primero, or any other Zenith for that matter, to a Rolex.
> 
> But this Chronomaster Sport bears a striking resemblance to the Ceramic Daytona, other than the signature colored sundials of course.





BarracksSi said:


> What I mean is, we WUSters can't seem to talk about the Zenith without also using phrases like "at least it should be available from an AD, unlike a Daytona" or "looks like/doesn't look like a Daytona", etc etc.


And then there's the Daytonas with Zenith movements. What are they now?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> And then there's the Daytonas with Zenith movements. What are they now?


Sideshow mutants that hold value like upside-down Jenny stamps


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> What I mean is, we WUSters can't seem to talk about the Zenith without also using phrases like "at least it should be available from an AD, unlike a Daytona" or "looks like/doesn't look like a Daytona", etc etc.


What'd you expect? They are both modern Swiss tri-compax chronograph sport watches with a ceramic bezel, on a 3-link bracelet with PCL and a safety lock clasp.

Besides, Daytonas once had Zenith movements so even their history is intertwined.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> And then there's the Daytonas with Zenith movements. What are they now?


#NRA


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Not great. Pfizer has delayed all shipments of vax, making our federal government look bad. And the Feb shipment will be smaller than expected.
> 
> Glad my mother-in-law got vaxxed.
> 
> My 90 year old mother hasn't been yet.


That's not good in general... Hope your mom gets soon... Here we are progressing thru 65 and up pretty quick.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Just found out that another aunt passed a couple days ago. She had a tumor in her face removed a couple years ago and lost an eye, but the cancer never really went away. I think she'll be cremated before the end of the week.
> 
> Also a touchy family dynamic, so MrsBS, being caught in the middle, is kinda in charge of passing the news around. I also never got to meet a cousin (one of the aunt's two children) before he passed of liver disease.


MrsBS finally informed her mom (Aunt's younger sister) about it this morning.

I've never pried for details, but I think the rift was enough to push MrsBS's mom to move back to Korea while the rest of her sisters stayed here. Don't quote me on that, though, because I think they also moved here to the US at different times, too.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thus, is the Zenith a poor man's Daytona?


Exactly mate.  .

IMO having a legendary movement , Zenith could have done their own other than to make a Daytona homage.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's the catch, isn't it? Even if it's a great watch on its own, the Zenith is _still_ getting compared to a Rolex.


Hi Barracks, unfortunately it is the uninformed you tubers and social media goons that perpetuate this stupidity. The Zenith holds its own and there's been other chrono watches with ceramic bezels. In fact, the Fortis Cosmonaut, another largely forgotten "man in space" watch already had the ceramic bezel for as long as the Daytona had been out. Do we call the ceramic+steel Daytona a homage of the Fortis? Funny that even if Rolex copies others, they are not considered a homage....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> What I mean is, we WUSters can't seem to talk about the Zenith without also using phrases like "at least it should be available from an AD, unlike a Daytona" or "looks like/doesn't look like a Daytona", etc etc.


I guess you can't ran away from that... I mean, visually, there's only so much one can do with the ceramic bezel. No matter what Zenith does, it will always look like a Daytona. LOL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi Barracks, unfortunately it is the uninformed you tubers and social media goons that perpetuate this stupidity. The Zenith holds its own and there's been other chrono watches with ceramic bezels. In fact, the Fortis Cosmonaut, another largely forgotten "man in space" watch already had the ceramic bezel for as long as the Daytona had been out. Do we call the ceramic+steel Daytona a homage of the Fortis? Funny that even if Rolex copies others, they are not considered a homage....


I'm talking bigger-picture, though, and we can't help it even in OoO. Rolex is still the benchmark whether we like it or not. The Zenith wasn't being compared to a panda Heuer or Speedmaster. And Rolex is still the biggest-selling brand where the phrase "great value for money" doesn't even get uttered when someone decides to buy one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm talking bigger-picture, though, and we can't help it even in OoO. Rolex is still the benchmark whether we like it or not. The Zenith wasn't being compared to a panda Heuer or Speedmaster. And Rolex is still the biggest-selling brand where the phrase "great value for money" doesn't even get uttered when someone decides to buy one.


Sure, I hear ya. I am just providing a balanced view


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm talking bigger-picture, though, and we can't help it even in OoO. Rolex is still the benchmark whether we like it or not. The Zenith wasn't being compared to a panda Heuer or Speedmaster. And Rolex is still the biggest-selling brand where the phrase "great value for money" doesn't even get uttered when someone decides to buy one.


I see no Rolex-equivalent to this.










Just saying.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi Barracks, unfortunately it is the uninformed you tubers and social media goons that perpetuate this stupidity. The Zenith holds its own and there's been other chrono watches with ceramic bezels. In fact, the Fortis Cosmonaut, another largely forgotten "man in space" watch already had the ceramic bezel for as long as the Daytona had been out. Do we call the ceramic+steel Daytona a homage of the Fortis? Funny that even if Rolex copies others, they are not considered a homage....


The voice of reason. Although none of the chronograph watches are really on my radar, to me the Zenith, Omega and Rolex chrono's all stand alone on their own individual merits, and I'm hard put to see any specific model a homage of the other. When you really think about it, all watches perform variations of the same thing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The voice of reason. Although none of the chronograph watches are really on my radar, to me the Zenith, Omega and Rolex chrono's all stand alone on their own individual merits, and I'm hard put to see any specific model a homage of the other. When you really think about it, all watches perform variations of the same thing.


How are you feeling today brother 59? Looking forward to be going home soon?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> It's a damn good looking watch. But I still think it looks too much like a Daytona. Even the clasp resembles an Oyster clasp for Christ's sake.
> 
> But other than that, it's a fine choice, especially when it's priced at only $10k list.


Lady Galaga thinks it's stunning. She also said, 'why don't you sell some of your watches and have this and your Rolex, isn't that enough?'

I replied, 'how many bags do you have?'


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thus, is the Zenith a poor man's Daytona?


Possibly but the Zenith still looks better.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm talking bigger-picture, though, and we can't help it even in OoO. Rolex is still the benchmark whether we like it or not. The Zenith wasn't being compared to a panda Heuer or Speedmaster. And Rolex is still the biggest-selling brand where the phrase "great value for money" doesn't even get uttered when someone decides to buy one.


Which is why I'm holding off and waiting until the inevitable explorer and explorer 2 updates.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I see no Rolex-equivalent to this.
> 
> View attachment 15679913
> 
> ...


This is a great looking watch. I just can't get over the cartoon character in the sub-dial.
If it was something I identified with, maybe that would be different, but "Peanuts" never had any interest for me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Possibly but the Zenith still looks better.


Nah, the Zenith isn't a poor man's Daytona. All in jest in response to people who say it is a homage of the Daytona. I for one, don't get the whole hype over the Daytona and I passed on it when it was offered to me. Yeah, LOL, could've made a quick buck there, enough for a holiday to Europe for the family - not that I want to go there now....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So why was the Zenith chrono movement used by different companies? Rolex used them and Tag did also. Guessing they weren’t the only ones. Is it a superior chrono movement? Was there a surplus and they got a deal on em? Dunno


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How are you feeling today brother 59? Looking forward to be going home soon?


I've made incredible progress. One week ago I couldn't get out of bed without assistance plus high levels oxygen. For the past 30 hours I've been completely off oxygen, even with extreme exercise that drive my heart rate close to 140. The staff here are all. simply phenomenal. I think the plan is another 5-6 days here before returning home.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, the Zenith isn't a poor man's Daytona. All in jest in response to people who say it is a homage of the Daytona. I for one, don't get the whole hype over the Daytona and I passed on it when it was offered to me. Yeah, LOL, could've made a quick buck there, enough for a holiday to Europe for the family - not that I want to go there now....


I would've passed on a Daytona too. Just wouldn't seem right to flip for a little bit of money.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Ok fellas, been a busy week. TGIF. I've got a slightly delayed incoming announcement. I'm only going to do it here, not out in the "regular" forums. If anyone recalls, I sent out my 16610LN and my unworn OP39 grape on trade and I also sold my Speedmaster Reduced here on WUS. I still had to come a little out of pocket. A couple bros already know what it is.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Ok fellas, been a busy week. TGIF. I've got a slightly delayed incoming announcement. I'm only going to do it here, not out in the "regular" forums. If anyone recalls, I sent out my 16610LN and my unworn OP39 grape on trade and I also sold my Speedmaster Reduced here on WUS. I still had to come a little out of pocket. A couple bros already know what it is.


Congratulations Brother kiwi71. Is the FedEx Express package at its point of origin, enroute or with you now?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Congratulations Brother kiwi71. Is the FedEx Express package at its point of origin, enroute or with you now?


Think you might've already answered my question and appears you're going to keep us in suspense awhile longer.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Congratulations Brother kiwi71. Is the FedEx Express package at its point of origin, enroute or with you now?


It arrived to me on Wednesday, just been a little too busy to share on here.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I've made incredible progress. One week ago I couldn't get out of bed without assistance plus high levels oxygen. For the past 30 hours I've been completely off oxygen, even with extreme exercise that drive my heart rate close to 140. The staff here are all. simply phenomenal. I think the plan is another 5-6 days here before returning home.


Fantastic news mate!

Brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


>


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, the Zenith isn't a poor man's Daytona. All in jest in response to people who say it is a homage of the Daytona. I for one, don't get the whole hype over the Daytona and I passed on it when it was offered to me. Yeah, LOL, could've made a quick buck there, enough for a holiday to Europe for the family - not that I want to go there now....


A lot of the Daytona hype, in my opinion, is that hype breeds hype. I love the look of them personally but they're also not very legible.

Brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A lot of the Daytona hype, in my opinion, is that hype breeds hype. I love the look of them personally but they're also not very legible.
> 
> Brother of OoO


I should have premised my last post with "speaking of hype" Lol! But this watch has been one of my grails forever.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


>


Dang you went all in. Congrats!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> So why was the Zenith chrono movement used by different companies? Rolex used them and Tag did also. Guessing they weren't the only ones. Is it a superior chrono movement? Was there a surplus and they got a deal on em? Dunno
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Zenith was in financial difficulties soon after the movement was developed and released, and was subsequently sold off a couple of times, (I think - maybe more), and production off the movement was stopped when the owner at the time figured there was no future in mechanical watches and shifted focus to quartz. (and failed there).

One of the staff disagreed and secretly hid a lot of the manufacturing equipment and specifications for the future - just in case.

I believe Rolex was one of the first external customers, along with Ebel, that helped fund putting the movement back into regular production when they went looking for automatic options for the Daytona.
Rolex, being Rolex, wanted the most technically advanced option available at the time, and the El Primero was it - by a big margin. They had Zenith make a few adjustments, (Like lowering the frequency to 28,800) and placed a big order, restating production and opening the door for other companies to also be supplied.

Tag Heuer was a partner in another group including Breitling, Hamilton and Dubois Depraz that developed the "piggy back" automatic movement, which became their Calibre 11.
They wanted to release a high end model to celebrate and cash in on their Micrograph prototype and the technically superior Zenith movement also offered a fly back option, fit the bill and became their Calibre 36.

It's a fascinating recovery story, and I don't think it's over yet...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I've made incredible progress. One week ago I couldn't get out of bed without assistance plus high levels oxygen. For the past 30 hours I've been completely off oxygen, even with extreme exercise that drive my heart rate close to 140. The staff here are all. simply phenomenal. I think the plan is another 5-6 days here before returning home.


So glad to hear this.

Fantastic outcome...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Dang you went all in. Congrats!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks! Well the plan is for it to be the only Rolex in my collection. It really has been one of my favorite, if not my favorite watch for a long time. I held out hope of getting one at retail for a while but that dream died in September. So I thought what the hell. Also, I turn 50 this year so I'm officially considering it my 50th bday gift.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


>


I had been aware for awhile that you have wanted a Hulk for a very long time. Congratulations and well done!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


>


Congratulations on your achievement.

Enjoy the hell out of it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I had been aware for awhile that you have wanted a Hulk for a very long time. Congratulations and well done!


Thank you!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Congratulations on your achievement.
> 
> Enjoy the hell out of it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Thank you! I plan to!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Zenith was in financial difficulties soon after the movement was developed and released, and was subsequently sold off a couple of times, (I think - maybe more), and production off the movement was stopped when the owner at the time figured there was no future in mechanical watches and shifted focus to quartz. (and failed there).
> 
> One of the staff disagreed and secretly hid a lot of the manufacturing equipment and specifications for the future - just in case.
> 
> ...


Godfrey:

Correction needed.
I forgot to mention that Tag Heuer had the Calibre 36 in their Grand Carrerra watches for some time before the Micrograph. This was meant to be a higher end piece and with a different dial layout and higher end movement helped justify the pricing. (Although I still think they were ugly).

I also just did a quick google and discovered that the first Calibre 36 was actually used in a Monaco in 2002, which I had never heard of before.

I learn something new every day...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I see no Rolex-equivalent to this.
> 
> View attachment 15679913
> 
> ...


Which got me thinking earlier tonight --

What if the Cosmograph passed NASA's tests and the Speedy didn't?

Would Rolex have kept it as it was in 1963, not changed it over the past sixty years, and made it the focus of their marketing?

Would the Speedy have disappeared into the graveyard along with Waltham and Bulova?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Correction needed.
> I forgot to mention that Tag Heuer had the Calibre 36 in their Grand Carrerra watches for some time before the Micrograph. This was meant to be a higher end piece and with a different dial layout and higher end movement helped justify the pricing. (Although I still think they were ugly).
> ...


I've always loved this one. Also has the zenith movement.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


>


Nice work!!! Great that you finally got it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> I should have premised my last post with "speaking of hype" Lol! But this watch has been one of my grails forever.


Should do a thread about now I've got one when will peak value be so I can sell


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I had been aware for awhile that you have wanted a Hulk for a very long time. Congratulations and well done!


So when's yours coming?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So when's yours coming?


Hulk is currently not on my radar.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Should do a thread about now I've got one when will peak value be so I can sell


Lol not my style. I am crossing my fingers that it doesn't go below say $16k or so. And although I know we all say this sometimes and then our hearts change, but I really hope this one stays for the long haul.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I see no Rolex-equivalent to this.
> 
> View attachment 15679913
> 
> ...


Im sooooo close to pulling the trigger on one of these, just need to see it in the metal. I really want to see that dynamic case back in action. It looks good on the interwebz but i can easily see jt being cheap looking in person .


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I see no Rolex-equivalent to this.
> 
> View attachment 15679913
> 
> ...


snoopy. Blue. cartoon figure.

maybe the smurf?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga thinks it's stunning. She also said, 'why don't you sell some of your watches and have this and your Rolex, isn't that enough?'
> 
> I replied, 'how many bags do you have?'


Godfrey

I literally just bought her another Prada bag.

The watch is now in the bag. Pardon the pun.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I've always loved this one. Also has the zenith movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
That's the Micrograph inspired Calibre 36 I referred to in the first post.
It looks even better on a strap.
And would look incredible with added Beaver...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Should do a thread about now I've got one when will peak value be so I can sell


Nah.

Start a rumour thread quoting "internal sources" and "reliable industry influencers", stating a new model is coming and that it will be thicker, bigger, an uglier green, only available with jubilee bracelet and in PM with a massive price hike and just wait for the offers to come in...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've made incredible progress. One week ago I couldn't get out of bed without assistance plus high levels oxygen. For the past 30 hours I've been completely off oxygen, even with extreme exercise that drive my heart rate close to 140. The staff here are all. simply phenomenal. I think the plan is another 5-6 days here before returning home.


This the nurse that got your heart rate to 140?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I've always loved this one. Also has the zenith movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy I wanted to be my successor wears a Carrera chrono. I found out this evening that he died in his sleep last night. I'm still sort of in shock.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Im sooooo close to pulling the trigger on one of these, just need to see it in the metal. I really want to see that dynamic case back in action. It looks good on the interwebz but i can easily see jt being cheap looking in person .


That was what happened with the Limited Edition Railmaster with which I knew the minute I saw it I had made a mistake buying it. Hard to explain. The Railmaster LE did absolutely nothing for me.

However a short time later I bought the larger 40mm Railmaster non-LE and still wear it.

So all things equal best not buy sight unseen. Especially an Omega.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Should do a thread about now I've got one when will peak value be so I can sell


Do it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I literally just bought her another Prada bag.
> 
> The watch is now in the bag. Pardon the pun.


New Prada bag for Mrs. Galaga, new watch for you. Seems only fair.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> This the nurse that got your heart rate to 140?


That's the one.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I've made incredible progress. One week ago I couldn't get out of bed without assistance plus high levels oxygen. For the past 30 hours I've been completely off oxygen, even with extreme exercise that drive my heart rate close to 140. The staff here are all. simply phenomenal. I think the plan is another 5-6 days here before returning home.


Greatest news all week.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> The guy I wanted to be my successor wears a Carrera chrono. I found out this evening that he died in his sleep last night. I'm still sort of in shock.


Sounds bad... Young guy?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> The guy I wanted to be my successor wears a Carrera chrono. I found out this evening that he died in his sleep last night. I'm still sort of in shock.


I had a younger cousin in Jersey that died in his sleep a month ago. WTF is going on over there bro?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Sounds bad... Young guy?


Yeah, 20 years younger than me, maybe more.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Yeah, 20 years younger than me, maybe more.


That sucks.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I had a younger cousin in Jersey that died in his sleep a month ago. WTF is going on over there bro?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I dunno, but I hesitate to close my eyes for too long.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I dunno, but I hesitate to close my eyes for too long.


I think my cousin was early 40's. It's a scary coincidence if anything.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I think my cousin was early 40's. It's a scary coincidence if anything.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm sorry, that's way too young. Too many people aren't getting their full measure of life.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> The guy I wanted to be my successor wears a Carrera chrono. I found out this evening that he died in his sleep last night. I'm still sort of in shock.


Oh my!

From your comment about succession, seems like he may have been taken far too young?

So sorry for your loss, and for his friends, family and colleagues.

Work must be a pretty sombre place to be at the moment.

:-(

I'm hopeful the choice of watch had nothing to do with it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Oh my!
> 
> From your comment about succession, seems like he may have been taken far too young?
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes he was much younger and was truly a rising star. One of the sad things about it was that his girlfriend called one my old managers, because that's who he'd been texting late the night before, and my old manager was the one who had to tell his parents.

I can tell from the sequence of events that people were worried about telling me and I don't think wanted me to know during the work day. It's really going to be mess next week.

He was one of a small handful of watch guys at work, but if he ever saw my Rolex, he never mentioned it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> This is a great looking watch. I just can't get over the cartoon character in the sub-dial.
> If it was something I identified with, maybe that would be different, but "Peanuts" never had any interest for me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I know what you mean, but the Snoopy is there because of the NASA-moon connection, so I give it more credence (rightly or wrongly).

What I cannot stomach is the James Bond stuff. I love the character and movies, but for an adult to have a "James Bond Watch" is like me and my "Bionic Man" runners as a kid. And I'm talking about the watches with "007" etc on them. The PO with "Quantum of Solace" etched on the crystal is the worst!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A lot of the Daytona hype, in my opinion, is that hype breeds hype. I love the look of them personally but they're also not very legible.
> 
> Brother of OoO


^this!

The illegibility annoyed me more than I thought it would.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


>


Attaboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Thanks! Well the plan is for it to be the only Rolex in my collection. It really has been one of my favorite, if not my favorite watch for a long time. I held out hope of getting one at retail for a while but that dream died in September. So I thought what the hell. Also, I turn 50 this year so I'm officially considering it my 50th bday gift.


Very pleased for you!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Should do a thread about now I've got one when will peak value be so I can sell


HOLD
? ? Apes Together Strong


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I know what you mean, but the Snoopy is there because of the NASA-moon connection, so I give it more credence (rightly or wrongly).
> 
> What I cannot stomach is the James Bond stuff. I love the character and movies, but for an adult to have a "James Bond Watch" is like me and my "Bionic Man" runners as a kid. And I'm talking about the watches with "007" etc on them. The PO with "Quantum of Solace" etched on the crystal is the worst!


In Snoopy Speedy's defense, it earned the "Silver Snoopy Award" fair and square. (also awarded to Katherine Johnson, of "Hidden Figures" fame, among others)

Bond is a paid product placement.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Very pleased for you!


Thanks! I either forgot or didn't know you had one. I need a cheat sheet for remembering your collection!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I know what you mean, but the Snoopy is there because of the NASA-moon connection, so I give it more credence (rightly or wrongly).
> 
> What I cannot stomach is the James Bond stuff. I love the character and movies, but for an adult to have a "James Bond Watch" is like me and my "Bionic Man" runners as a kid. And I'm talking about the watches with "007" etc on them. The PO with "Quantum of Solace" etched on the crystal is the worst!


so these are OK?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> so these are OK?
> 
> View attachment 15680436


Well, no 007 counterweight on the seconds hand. No rapidly repeating 007s on the dial. So not too bad.

Maybe the case backs are messed up?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, no 007 counterweight on the seconds hand. No rapidly repeating 007s on the dial. So not too bad.
> 
> Maybe the case backs are messed up?


cant tell you. Q might get mad.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I know what you mean, but the Snoopy is there because of the NASA-moon connection, so I give it more credence (rightly or wrongly).
> 
> What I cannot stomach is the James Bond stuff. I love the character and movies, but for an adult to have a "James Bond Watch" is like me and my "Bionic Man" runners as a kid. And I'm talking about the watches with "007" etc on them. The PO with "Quantum of Solace" etched on the crystal is the worst!


I hope this one passes!

I'll admit, if it had any visible Bond references on the dial/bezel, I'd have to pass. I do like that this is the "actual" watch Bond wears and not just an LE created as an advertisement piece. I just think it ticks all the boxes of what a "dressy" diver should be.










Ignore the Lahaina rum (unless you guys are rum gentlemen!) last pic I have on my phone of the piece (and too lazy to get it out of the box )

In other news, wearing this stunner tonight


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I hope this one passes!
> 
> I'll admit, if it had any visible Bond references on the dial/bezel, I'd have to pass. I do like that this is the "actual" watch Bond wears and not just an LE created as an advertisement piece. I just think it ticks all the boxes of what a "dressy" diver should be.
> 
> ...


That Spectre is aright I guess.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ why two rootbeers?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> This is a great looking watch. I just can't get over the cartoon character in the sub-dial.
> If it was something I identified with, maybe that would be different, but "Peanuts" never had any interest for me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I get that, but having grown up with Charlie Brown and his gang in the sixties it has a double meaning: a remembered youth and achievements in space exploration. It'll also be cool to show the grandkids my interesting toy.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I literally just bought her another Prada bag.
> 
> The watch is now in the bag. Pardon the pun.


You're a true marsupial family 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> The guy I wanted to be my successor wears a Carrera chrono. I found out this evening that he died in his sleep last night. I'm still sort of in shock.


Very sorry to hear.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Picture proof that Rolexes (at least GMTs) are not very accurate 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> ^ why two rootbeers?


Somethings come in pairs


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


>


Congrats on getting one of your longtime favourites.

I joked with my watchmaker a few weeks ago that he must feel safe wearing his behind two locked doors 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Legit? The colour separation line for the BLRO and BLNR looks sus.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tough phone calls to make...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I even find the whole "moon" connection a bit tenuous, especially given how much the watches have evolved since then.

I also agree with the James Bond thing. It's an expensive promotional bauble that will be dated very quickly.

It's all rather subjective though, and to each their own. If others can get enjoyment from them, then that's OK...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Legit? The colour separation line for the BLRO and BLNR looks sus.


It's from here:









What Do BLNR, BLRO, CHNR, And Other Rolex Acronym Letters Stand For? - Millenary Watches


What does LB, BLRO and Rolex's other letters stand for? In this article, you will learn everything you need to know about Rolex aconyms and letters!




millenarywatches.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Picture proof that Rolexes (at least GMTs) are not very accurate
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


To me it proves they are now the second best model range of watches in the Rolex lineup and is only second to the Daytona. The Submariner range comes third.

@sportura and others

Thoughts?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

_?Wonderful Definitions?_

_?School_
A place where Parents pay, and children play.

_Life Insurance_
A contract that keeps you poor all your life, so that you can die Rich.

_?Nurse_:
A person who wakes you up to give you sleeping pills.

_?Marriage_
It's an agreement in which a man loses his bachelor's degree, and a woman gains her masters..

_⚫Tears_
The hydraulic force by which masculine willpower is defeated by feminine waterpower.

_?Conference_
The confusion of one man multiplied by the number present.

_?Conference Room_
A place where everybody talks, nobody listens, and everybody disagrees later on.

_?Father_
A banker provided by nature

_⚫Boss_
Someone who is early when you are late and late when you are early

_Politician_
One who shakes your hand before elections and your Confidence after

_? HOSPITAL_
An institution which holds your ills by pills and kills you by bills.

_?Smile_
A curve that can set a lot of things straight.

_?Office_
A place where you can relax after your strenuous home life.

_?Yawn_
The only time married men ever get to open their mouth.

_?Etc_.
A sign to make others believe that you know more than you actually do.

_?Committee_
Individuals who can do nothing individually and sit to decide that nothing can be done together.

LAUGHTER MAKES LIFE EASY.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> _🤣Wonderful Definitions🤣
> 
> 🟡School_
> A place where Parents pay, and children play.
> ...


Thank you brother Pong! Had a good chuckle there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I literally just bought her another Prada bag.
> 
> The watch is now in the bag. Pardon the pun.


Think you've decoded the secret... Go out and buy another bag right now!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> ...
> I also agree with the James Bond thing. It's an expensive promotional bauble that will be dated very quickly.
> 
> It's all rather subjective though, and to each their own. If others can get enjoyment from them, then that's OK...
> ...


Yeah, I think the shine will fade once they stop making Bond movies...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Back in the good old days when Jenna showed a little cleavage...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Karen's not shy about showing a little leg...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

... whereas this is as far from showing cleavage as you can get.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I think the shine will fade once they stop making Bond movies...


I think we have what, 20 years before Flemings novels start dropping into the public domain, at least in the states? Be interesting to see what happens with the franchise then.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That sucks.


10% of all deaths are the result of sudden death.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> ^this!
> 
> The illegibility annoyed me more than I thought it would.


I'm increasingly glad I never considered buying a Daytona.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I hope this one passes!
> 
> I'll admit, if it had any visible Bond references on the dial/bezel, I'd have to pass. I do like that this is the "actual" watch Bond wears and not just an LE created as an advertisement piece. I just think it ticks all the boxes of what a "dressy" diver should be.
> 
> ...


Your LE Spectre is my favorite Omega and your BLNR my favorite Rolex GMT.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Your LE Spectre is my favorite Omega and your BLNR my favorite Rolex GMT.


Thank you!! It's an LN, though 

My nephew has the blnr and it's a gorgeous piece!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you!! It's an LN, though
> 
> My nephew has the blnr and it's a gorgeous piece!


Yep it is an LN same as what Galaga owns. I didn't look closely enough first time.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Too quiet here for a weekend, so I got this.










Extremely liberal use of the word "got..."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't forget about this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Last but not least...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Celebrating Mrs BT 70th a little early


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Celebrating Mrs BT 70th a little early
> View attachment 15681201


Please congratulate Mrs. BT for me. Maybe someday you and I along with our wives might hang out together in Wyoming together. Maybe. Think I'd like that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Please congratulate Mrs. BT for me. Maybe someday you and I along with our wives might hang out together in Wyoming together. Maybe. Think I'd like that.


Thanks. Sounds good. Couple weeks out there already planned.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> 10% of all deaths are the result of sudden death.


I hope that's what I get.

BTW, the progression of one of my cousins' COVID sounds similar to yours. After eight days, the doctor told him he was out of the woods. Two days later he was in the hospital on supplemental oxygen. He thinks he got it from unmasked people in the grocery store. He's been improving since getting more aggressive treatment and I hope is truly on the mend.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I hope that's what I get.
> 
> BTW, the progression of one of my cousins' COVID sounds similar to yours. After eight days, the doctor told him he was out of the woods. Two days later he was in the hospital on supplemental oxygen. He thinks he got it from unmasked people in the grocery store. He's been improving since getting more aggressive treatment and I hope is truly on the mend.


Your cousin's trajectory sounds very similar to mine. First 7-9 days I had minimal symptoms before increasing dry cough, low grade fever/sweating, complete loss of appetite and felt really BAD. The last 2-3 days were hazy and recall very little around me. I sincerely hope your cousin recovers relatively unscathed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Celebrating Mrs BT 70th a little early
> View attachment 15681201





Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15681204


Happy birthday Mrs BT


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> _Wonderful Definitions
> 
> 🟡School_
> A place where Parents pay, and children play.
> ...


Funny truth about marriage. I'm sure I lost a lot more than just my bachelor's degree though...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> To me it proves they are now the second best model range of watches in the Rolex lineup and is only second to the Daytona. The Submariner range comes third.
> 
> @sportura and others
> 
> Thoughts?












This is a very tough decision and one I've wrangled with since you posted your query. There are two ways to answer:

From a standpoint of horological significance (technology, innovation, design, diversity, visual appeal):

Daytona
GMT
DJ41
Submariner

From a standpoint of wearability (which is the one I reach for first on a typical day):

Submariner
DJ41
Pepsi
Daytona

Sometimes the simplicity of the design, the no-worries about scuffs or scratches, and the lack of complication wins the day.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15681204


Happy Birthday Mrs BT!

Hope you get some special BT attention today...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> This is a very tough decision and one I've wrangled with since you posted your query. There are two ways to answer:
> 
> From a standpoint of horological significance (technology, innovation, design, diversity, visual appeal):
> 
> ...


Interesting perspective that to a great extent is dependent on which part of the elephant each of us encounters. Tremendous elements of subjectivity and personal preference enter the overall picture.

For me your last sentence has come to determine what I have most recently bought in the past. It is the primary driving force directing me toward a 124060 should I decide to buy another Rolex. Multiple intangible factors are present though, especially for those of us with analytical temperaments.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> It's from here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has this been discussed?

If they ever did a GMT with a half green bezel what would they call it?

Black/Green - NRVT? VTNR? 
Blue/Green - BLVT? VTBL??
Etc. Etc. Would it even be VT?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15681204


Happy birthday to the Mrs!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Interesting perspective that to a great extent is dependent on which part of the elephant each of us encounters. Tremendous elements of subjectivity and personal preference enter the overall picture.


It's a funny thing, this Rolexmania. For 20 years I wore my Submariner 16610 which cost me $3,500 brand new, that watch and I have traveled to 23 countries, did household chores, left it unattended in a drawer on vacations, played roller hockey. Just a carefree experience. So easy.

Today, my Daytona is headed to $30,000 and my Pepsi to $20,000 and WTF, I don't know if I'll still enjoy wearing them. I'm afraid of scratching them, I've got to pre-plan beach vacations, I had to put a wall safe encased in concrete in my cellar so that when we go skiing and the cleaning girls come I don't have to worry. With all the crap going on with the economy and social issues I wonder if I'll feel safe walking around Manhattan this summer, sounds like in London and Paris I'd be a mark from the moment I hit the street, these are all places we intend to visit once the world is healthy again.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> It's a funny thing, this Rolexmania. For 20 years I wore my Submariner 16610 which cost me $3,500 brand new, that watch and I have traveled to 23 countries, did household chores, left it unattended in a drawer on vacations, played roller hockey. Just a carefree experience. So easy.
> 
> Today, my Daytona is headed to $30,000 and my Pepsi to $20,000 and WTF, I don't know if I'll still enjoy wearing them. I'm afraid of scratching them, I've got to pre-plan beach vacations, I had to put a wall safe encased in concrete in my cellar so that when we go skiing and the cleaning girls come I don't have to worry. With all the crap going on with the economy and social issues I wonder if I'll feel safe walking around Manhattan this summer, sounds like in London and Paris I'd be a mark from the moment I hit the street, these are all places we intend to visit once the world is healthy again.


I've essentially done the same thing and alternated an 18K DD along with a 16610 for years but worried not in the least about scratches. At some point in time though I began to baby my watches and still do. Only difference between men and boys is the price of the toys.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I've made incredible progress. One week ago I couldn't get out of bed without assistance plus high levels oxygen. For the past 30 hours I've been completely off oxygen, even with extreme exercise that drive my heart rate close to 140. The staff here are all. simply phenomenal. I think the plan is another 5-6 days here before returning home.


Fantastic news mate.  Keep going..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


>


Congrats mate, its a fantastic one. ???


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> The guy I wanted to be my successor wears a Carrera chrono. I found out this evening that he died in his sleep last night. I'm still sort of in shock.


Its really sad to hear that mate. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15681204


Happy birthday to your lady!🥂


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15681204


Happy Birthday Mrs BT.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Happy birthday to your lady!🥂


It's also known as


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^just an early start..


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I've made incredible progress. One week ago I couldn't get out of bed without assistance plus high levels oxygen. For the past 30 hours I've been completely off oxygen, even with extreme exercise that drive my heart rate close to 140. The staff here are all. simply phenomenal. I think the plan is another 5-6 days here before returning home.


Whoa, I didn't realize what you were going through, very sorry for the delayed well wishes.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Multiple posts from Sporty. I hope this becomes a regular thing. How are ya bro?


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Whoa, I didn't realize what you were going through, very sorry for the delayed well wishes.


Thanks for the kind thoughts. Hopefully a great deal of what happened to me is now in the rear view mirror. Plan is I leave the rehabilitation institute middle of next week. From a baseline of only vague awareness of what was even going on, I have come a very long way for which I'm incredibly thankful. My greatest desire is that everyone gets vaccinated ASAP.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> ...
> 
> Today, my Daytona is headed to $30,000 and my Pepsi to $20,000 and WTF, I don't know if I'll still enjoy wearing them. I'm afraid of scratching them, I've got to pre-plan beach vacations, I had to put a wall safe encased in concrete in my cellar so that when we go skiing and the cleaning girls come I don't have to worry. With all the crap going on with the economy and social issues I wonder if I'll feel safe walking around Manhattan this summer, sounds like in London and Paris I'd be a mark from the moment I hit the street, these are all places we intend to visit once the world is healthy again.


Dude, look at it this way: if you're gonna get mugged for a $30k watch, you're just as likely gonna get mugged for a $1k watch.

Enjoy the crap outta them and if they get scratched, your RSC will set things right.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Happy birthday to your lady!🥂


Hey, look who's back! Don't be a stranger.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts. Hopefully a great deal of what happened to me is now in the rear view mirror. Plan is I leave the rehabilitation institute middle of next week. From a baseline of only vague awareness of what was even going on, I have come a very long way for which I'm incredibly thankful. My greatest desire is that everyone gets vaccinated ASAP.


So good to hear!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@sportura, you'll be horrified to learn that I sent my Cermit and BLRO to better homes while you were away...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@sportura, while you were away, I also got on a Jenna kick...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts. Hopefully a great deal of what happened to me is now in the rear view mirror. Plan is I leave the rehabilitation institute middle of next week. From a baseline of only vague awareness of what was even going on, I have come a very long way for which I'm incredibly thankful. My greatest desire is that everyone gets vaccinated ASAP.


Your "adventure" was quite a teaching moment for us all. Including a way for contact if MIA. Your words of encouragement in your early days only spurred me and Mrs BT to get to front of the line. But I think more satisfying to you would be I used your story to push an old employee of mine off the ledge to get the vaccine. He's scheduled for next weds. His wife is too young for this round. But who knows maybe you helped save his life.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, look who's back! Don't be a stranger.


I come here again and again. Unfortunately, this year has started badly, and there is no sign of an improvement. The children stay home for another month. My daughter has a mock exam on Monday and will be physically at school for the first time in 3 months. They live like a zoombie, constantly in front of their computer monitors. There is also a struggle in the company, maybe not for survival, but there is no need to count on the turnover from previous years ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, while you were away, I also got on a Jenna kick...
> 
> View attachment 15681718


Kick? Lol that's putting it mildly. OTH all the pics you post she's seems to be a well adjusted young woman.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I come here again and again. Unfortunately, this year has started badly, and there is no sign of an improvement. The children stay home for another month. My daughter has a mock exam on Monday and will be physically at school for the first time in 3 months. They live like a zoombie, constantly in front of their computer monitors. There is also a struggle in the company, maybe not for survival, but there is no need to count on the turnover from previous years ...


I liked it but you know....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> I come here again and again. Unfortunately, this year has started badly, and there is no sign of an improvement. The children stay home for another month. My daughter has a mock exam on Monday and will be physically at school for the first time in 3 months. They live like a zoombie, constantly in front of their computer monitors. There is also a struggle in the company, maybe not for survival, but there is no need to count on the turnover from previous years ...


Can't like that but hope things become much better soon.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> I liked it but you know....





BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't like that but hope things become much better soon.


On Monday, they finally open shopping malls, unfortunately restaurants, hotels and gyms remain closed. Schools function only for basic grades 1 to 3. In April, the annual grace period for subsidies received from the government ends and a large wave of layoffs is preparing. Surely you read that in my country only a handful of people were vaccinated. Nothing goes right.

I am unnecessarily falling apart here ... because you have to be hard, not soft! 💪


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Your "adventure" was quite a teaching moment for us all. Including a way for contact if MIA. Your words of encouragement in your early days only spurred me and Mrs BT to get to front of the line. But I think more satisfying to you would be I used your story to push an old employee of mine off the ledge to get the vaccine. He's scheduled for next weds. His wife is too young for this round. But who knows maybe you helped save his life.


First of all IMHO both you and Mrs. BT should have been close to the front of the line anyhow given your ages with subsequent risk factors. Furthermore I'm elated regarding your old employee setting up his vaccine.

This illness has also been a learning experience for me too, during which time I gave a great deal of time thinking of what was important to me and what was not. One conclusion that I made is friends are very important, watches less so. I was truly touched by the outpouring of concern and sympathy from my numerous friends here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I come here again and again. Unfortunately, this year has started badly, and there is no sign of an improvement. The children stay home for another month. My daughter has a mock exam on Monday and will be physically at school for the first time in 3 months. They live like a zoombie, constantly in front of their computer monitors. There is also a struggle in the company, maybe not for survival, but there is no need to count on the turnover from previous years ...


My sympathy. These are trying times.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> My sympathy. These are trying times.


For everyone...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> On Monday, they finally open shopping malls, unfortunately restaurants, hotels and gyms remain closed. Schools function only for basic grades 1 to 3. In April, the annual grace period for subsidies received from the government ends and a large wave of layoffs is preparing. Surely you read that in my country only a handful of people were vaccinated. Nothing goes right.
> 
> I am unnecessarily falling apart here ... because you have to be hard, not soft! 💪


That's tough to hear... Remind me I see your flag but which country? Poland?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> That's tough to hear... Remind me I see your flag but which country? Poland?


Yes, Poland.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Yes, Poland.


Try to hang in there.... I feel we (me and mrs BT) have been very lucky and wish could be the same for all here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, look at it this way: if you're gonna get mugged for a $30k watch, you're just as likely gonna get mugged for a $1k watch.
> 
> Enjoy the crap outta them and if they get scratched, your RSC will set things right.


Exactly. If you can't enjoy them, it's time to sell and reevaluate.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, you'll be horrified to learn that I sent my Cermit and BLRO to better homes while you were away...


I also sold my BLRO. I think Sporty already knows that I got rid of my 500C Daytona and used the proceeds to buy my Porsche.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I come here again and again. Unfortunately, this year has started badly, and there is no sign of an improvement. The children stay home for another month. My daughter has a mock exam on Monday and will be physically at school for the first time in 3 months. They live like a zoombie, constantly in front of their computer monitors. There is also a struggle in the company, maybe not for survival, but there is no need to count on the turnover from previous years ...


Good to see you here anyway Mario!

Did you purposely type "zoombie"? That's brilliant as a term for all those poor folk who only meet others through video-conferencing. 

And it it wasn't on purpose, that's even more brilliant!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Good to see you here anyway Mario!
> 
> Did you purposely type "zoombie"? That's brilliant as a term for all those poor folk who only meet others through video-conferencing.
> 
> And it it wasn't on purpose, that's even more brilliant!


I wrote exactly as I wanted to write.

Sappie, this will all end sometime. And then we can laugh about it ...

... until the next global crisis. Maybe they will forbid us to add ketchup to hot dogs ?! ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I wrote exactly as I wanted to write.
> 
> Sappie, this will all end sometime. And then we can laugh about it ...
> 
> ... until the next global crisis. Maybe they will forbid us to add ketchup to hot dogs ?! ?


we have places like that already .... The Roast Grill in Raleigh NC


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Think you've decoded the secret... Go out and buy another bag right now!


LOL. He will find that when it's become the norm, the next bag has to be a berkin.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I wrote exactly as I wanted to write.
> 
> Sappie, this will all end sometime. And then we can laugh about it ...
> 
> ... until the next global crisis. Maybe they will forbid us to add ketchup to hot dogs ?!


Mario post whenever you can. Your participation here is always appreciated.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15681204


Happy Birthday to Mrs BT. But somehow, the unicorn in the background caught my eye...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Happy birthday to your lady!


And... welcome back


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I come here again and again. Unfortunately, this year has started badly, and there is no sign of an improvement. The children stay home for another month. My daughter has a mock exam on Monday and will be physically at school for the first time in 3 months. They live like a zoombie, constantly in front of their computer monitors. There is also a struggle in the company, maybe not for survival, but there is no need to count on the turnover from previous years ...


That's sucks man. I hope that the situation turns for the better for you guys.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. He will find that when it's become the norm, the next bag has to be a berkin.


Got my wife several birkins and kellys and even constances and jypsieres and garden parties and bolides and lindys and picotins. Still, i dont have free rein in getting the watches i like. Hmmm.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> On Monday, they finally open shopping malls, unfortunately restaurants, hotels and gyms remain closed. Schools function only for basic grades 1 to 3. In April, the annual grace period for subsidies received from the government ends and a large wave of layoffs is preparing. Surely you read that in my country only a handful of people were vaccinated. Nothing goes right.
> 
> I am unnecessarily falling apart here ... because you have to be hard, not soft!


Stay strong!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy Birthday to Mrs BT. But somehow, the unicorn in the background caught my eye...


Yep me too...the Gkids chose the cake and such


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Got my wife several birkins and kellys and even constances and jypsieres and garden parties and bolides and lindys and picotins. Still, i dont have free rein in getting the watches i like. Hmmm.


Maybe you haven't gotten her the holy grail handbag yet?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I wrote exactly as I wanted to write.
> 
> Sappie, this will all end sometime. And then we can laugh about it ...
> 
> ... until the next global crisis. Maybe they will forbid us to add ketchup to hot dogs ?!


Do drop in often Mario. I know we can't be there physically with you but we offer you support and a sounding board. Sometimes it's easier to whinge about things to anonymous faceless people on an Internet forum.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> mamy takie miejsca już .... Pieczony grill w Raleigh NC


🤣


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, you'll be horrified to learn that I sent my Cermit and BLRO to better homes while you were away...


What did you get to replace them?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

AL9C1 said:


> Multiple posts from Sporty. I hope this becomes a regular thing. How are ya bro?


I'm good. Hope all is well for you too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Got my wife several birkins and kellys and even constances and jypsieres and garden parties and bolides and lindys and picotins. Still, i dont have free rein in getting the watches i like. Hmmm.


Several birkins? Whoa.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Several birkins? Whoa.


that's her favorite. And i suppose, like us for watches, there are different birkins. in addition to the color, there are different types of leather (and not even the exotic ones as my boss still thinks she's not capable of carrying one) plus there's sizes also. If am not mistaken 25, 30 and 40.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I come here again and again. Unfortunately, this year has started badly, and there is no sign of an improvement. The children stay home for another month. My daughter has a mock exam on Monday and will be physically at school for the first time in 3 months. They live like a zoombie, constantly in front of their computer monitors. There is also a struggle in the company, maybe not for survival, but there is no need to count on the turnover from previous years ...


I think I need a vacation - _without_ a screen. I haven't taken a real break since the summer of 2019 2018 (holy crapola!) and I wonder if I'm developing ADD. It's way too common for me to make only a little progress on a work task, then hop off the virtual desktop and into WUS/Reddit/whatever, then hop back and try to pick up work again.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I come here again and again. Unfortunately, this year has started badly, and there is no sign of an improvement. The children stay home for another month. My daughter has a mock exam on Monday and will be physically at school for the first time in 3 months. They live like a zoombie, constantly in front of their computer monitors. There is also a struggle in the company, maybe not for survival, but there is no need to count on the turnover from previous years ...


We missed you and your crazy shirts, Mario! Hope all turns up, for the better!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> What did you get to replace them?


Cash. 😅


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@sportura, we got a new french fry lady while you were gone...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Karen while shooting _Guardians of the Galaxy_ or _Avengers_...










How _cool _is she??


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. He will find that when it's become the norm, the next bag has to be a berkin.


Oops.
I misread that the first time as Merkin...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Kick? Lol that's putting it mildly. OTH all the pics you post she's seems to be a well adjusted young woman.


She seems really genuine with no attitude whatsoever.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Celebrating Mrs BT 70th a little early
> View attachment 15681201


Hopefully like 40 years too early!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Karen while shooting _Guardians of the Galaxy_ or _Avengers_...
> 
> View attachment 15682127
> 
> ...


There is a story out there that once she got totally wasted and showed up at some random guys hotel room completely nude. Fortunately for her that guy did the right thing and got her some help.

....and kept the pics to himself no doubt!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> There is a story out there that once she got totally wasted and showed up at some random guys hotel room completely nude. Fortunately for her that guy did *the right thing* and got her some help.
> 
> ....and kept the pics to himself no doubt!


he got nude too so she wouldn't be embarrassed?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Oops.
> I misread that the first time as Merkin...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. @Merv and his mankini.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Saw this in the news.









Northwestern cheerleaders ‘presented as sex objects,’ forced to ‘mingle’ with drunk fans: lawsuit


A former cheerleader is suing the Evanston school, saying teammates had to endure sexual harassment “to titillate the men that funded the majority of Northwestern’s athletics programs.”




chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Saw this in the news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wide-ranging consequences if the cheerleaders win. I think every cheer squad has to put up with the same stuff.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is one of the fine whiskies distilled in Vancouver by Liberty Distillers on Granville Island. It's really good!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Saw this in the news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's shocking

In the PBR they are part of the team


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. @Merv and his mankini.


Now there's an image I haven't thought about for a while! Thanks for putting that back in my head...
P.S. we love ya @Merv

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Wide-ranging consequences if the cheerleaders win. I think every cheer squad has to put up with the same stuff.


Next thing you know Hooter waitresses will claim same thing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Wide-ranging consequences if the cheerleaders win. I think every cheer squad has to put up with the same stuff.


It's prevalent in every industry including with movie and TV stars and singers. Production companies organise high society gatherings and social balls where rich, dirty old men can dance with their favourite stars. A fleeting moment of touch touch equals $1m.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m very much in a selling mood. Been thinking about it for weeks. 

The watches on the immediate chopping block are: 

My orange Seiko Samurai
Seiko SKX007J

My AD reckons the BLRO may arrive this year and if that happens there will definitely be some more sales coming. 

It feels liberating to be honest.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Saw this in the news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get her point, and all women have a right to be treated with respect and the groping etc is simply unacceptable.

No means no, and this shouldn't be a part of what they have to do. (If they choose to do it themselves to chase a sugar daddy, so be it).

Would the complaint still exist without the physical element?

Let's face it, cheerleading is surely less about talent and more about hotness?

Surely she knew this going in?

So if they weren't hot, would there still be cheerleading scholarships?

Could a winning suit close down all the professional cheerleading teams and destroy any opportunities for ALL of them in future?

Discuss...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Next thing you know Hooter waitresses will claim same thing.


The flood gates will open.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm very much in a selling mood. Been thinking about it for weeks.
> 
> The watches on the immediate chopping block are:
> 
> ...


Allow me to lighten your load. You can sell the LN too... ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Allow me to lighten your load. You can sell the LN too...


You realise they sell consistently for AUD$20k.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> You realise they sell consistently for AUD$20k.


LOL. That's a CHNR there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> You realise they sell consistently for AUD$20k.


sometimes i think the only thing better than buying a watch is selling it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> sometimes i think the only thing better than buying a watch is selling it


Like boat ownership. The two happiest days is the day I bought it and the day I sold it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's also known as
> View attachment 15681503


Good day to be born 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I come here again and again. Unfortunately, this year has started badly, and there is no sign of an improvement. The children stay home for another month. My daughter has a mock exam on Monday and will be physically at school for the first time in 3 months. They live like a zoombie, constantly in front of their computer monitors. There is also a struggle in the company, maybe not for survival, but there is no need to count on the turnover from previous years ...


My wife complains that there are so many restrictions and yet she has to teach about 80% of her time physically in front of classes with 30 students. It drives her crazy watching her students entering her classroom high-fiving and hugging. Three more tested positive for Covid last week so hopefully they'll take this more seriously.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Kick? Lol that's putting it mildly. OTH all the pics you post she's seems to be a well adjusted young woman.


That's because BSF is only showing her his best side - left side with a watch 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Got my wife several birkins and kellys and even constances and jypsieres and garden parties and bolides and lindys and picotins. Still, i dont have free rein in getting the watches i like. Hmmm.


I have no idea what a Birkin or Kelly etc are, but not having free rein must have a different meaning in your country 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Saw this in the news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish my uni had cheerleaders but I guess you've got to have sports first. :unless?:

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I get her point, and all women have a right to be treated with respect and the groping etc is simply unacceptable.
> 
> No means no, and this shouldn't be a part of what they have to do. (If they choose to do it themselves to chase a sugar daddy, so be it).
> 
> ...


Talent? 

Do we EVER see any cheerleaders with an ugly face? Or without sumptuous muffins? Like you said they knew FULL WELL going in.

In my pov they just wanna have their cake and eat it too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's because BSF is only showing her his best side - left side with a watch
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


No wonder I gone no where. I kept showing her my back side - the moon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I wish my uni had cheerleaders but I guess you've got to have sports first. :unless?:
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Isn't cheerleading a sport? They have international competitions and the like.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Talent?
> 
> Do we EVER see any cheerleaders with an ugly face? Or without sumptuous muffins? Like you said they knew FULL WELL going in.
> 
> In my pov they just wanna have their cake and eat it too.


My daughter is heavily involved in dance, and they have a sister school that teaches and competes in cheerleading competitions.
They are NOT all perfect physical specimens, but then again, there's no scholarship or employment opportunities likely to come out of it either.

When we were in the US for a competition, the US cheerleading teams were fiercely competitive, and many competitors mentioned to my daughter that they needed to perform well to get a scholarship. None were average looking either, including the (surely token) boys...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Talent?
> 
> Do we EVER see any cheerleaders with an ugly face? Or without sumptuous muffins? Like you said they knew FULL WELL going in.
> 
> In my pov they just wanna have their cake and eat it too.


The problem here is they had their cake but someone else ate their Tofu.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Talent?
> 
> Do we EVER see any cheerleaders with an ugly face? Or without sumptuous muffins? Like you said they knew FULL WELL going in.
> 
> In my pov they just wanna have their cake and eat it too.


I was thinking of the guy cheerleaders. Wonder if they always were hassled.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Isn't cheerleading a sport? They have international competitions and the like.


Thanks. That was my "unless" 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Isn't cheerleading a sport? They have international competitions and the like.


#neverreadahead

Yes it is, and yes they do.

I went to one a couple of years ago in the U.S. and the competition is intense with teams from around the world competing. The standard is really, really high, and these kids are incredibly fit and athletic, but only the US teams are really using them as a stepping stone to scholarships or a career...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sun and -18C. Couldn't be better for a long morning walk.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was thinking of the guy cheerleaders. Wonder if they always were hassled.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Sure of course. Rich donors are made up of men and women.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure of course. Rich donors are made up of men and women.


not quite cheerleaders.

but there used to be a major entertainment studio. Rumors say the up and coming stars have to pay their dues if they wish to be cast in lead roles. The young female stars are preyed upon by the top honcho and his henchmen. The young male stars are preyed upon by one of the top producers (who happens to be a neighbor of mine).

again, all these are rumors. They allegedly happen. I dont have proof whatsoever.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> The young male stars are preyed upon by one of the top producers.


Umm... 

I believe you. Wife used to work for a big name TV network.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Next thing you know Hooter waitresses will claim same thing.


If strippers claim the same thing too, society as we know it will end. And our legal system will have no meaning.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> ....
> 
> Could a winning suit close down all the professional cheerleading teams and destroy any opportunities for ALL of them in future?
> 
> ...


Tiffany says, "Nooooo!!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> You realise they sell consistently for AUD$20k.


That's like USD$1.5k, right?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cash. 😅


Ok Sporty, on a more serious note, I'm on the list for a blue (what else?) VC 4500V and a Silver Snoopy.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany says, "Nooooo!!"
> 
> View attachment 15682524


Mr. BSF presents exhibit 1 Your Honour.
Case dismissed...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's like USD$1.5k, right?


Or 2 Gamestop shares...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> There is a story out there that once she got totally wasted and showed up at some random guys hotel room completely nude. Fortunately for her that guy did the right thing and got her some help.
> 
> ....and kept the pics to himself no doubt!


Have seen interviews where she may have been a bit tipsy or she's just naturally ebullient; I'm ok with either.

I'm also ok with her showing up in my hotel room nekkid.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> There is a story out there that once she got totally wasted and showed up at some random guys hotel room completely nude. Fortunately for her that guy did the right thing and got her some help.
> 
> ....and kept the pics to himself no doubt!


Of course you gotta take pics; how else will anyone believe you??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday and the Cowboys won't lose today. Neither will anyone else.










But a Sunday without football is like a day without Jenna...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday and the Cowboys won't lose today. Neither will anyone else.
> 
> View attachment 15682537
> 
> ...


did the Lions lose?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> . None were average looking either, including the (surely token) boys....


I think the men are crucial when they need muscle to toss those girls up high. Like any physical event an average male is much stronger.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I guess the thread title is apt for this post (albeit wrong subforum). 

there are several omegas that i want to buy and own. Among them-

1. Moonshine gold speedmaster
2. 1976 speedmaster with telemeter bezel
3. Onyx indices piepan constellation
4. WWW dirty dozen 
5. Early seamaster
6. Denim railmaster
7. Dynamic
8. Geneve
9. Ploprof

but my box can only accommodate two more. And i think i will be strict with myself here.

what’s your opinion on what omega to add? Even those not listed above.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I think the men are crucial when they need muscle to toss those girls up high. Like any physical event an average male is much stronger.


Is it sexual harassment if the guy needs to support the girl on her butt during one of the routines? I mean, she can allege that he touched her in a funny way.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I guess the thread title is apt for this post (albeit wrong subforum).
> 
> there are several omegas that i want to buy and own. Among them-
> 
> ...


You mean you still don't have any of those mentioned above?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie's all ready to move.










Have I mentioned packing is a real pain in the butt?


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I guess the thread title is apt for this post (albeit wrong subforum).
> 
> there are several omegas that i want to buy and own. Among them-
> 
> ...


The Moonshine Gold Speedmaster would be at the top of my shopping list if I had the means.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie's all ready to move.
> 
> View attachment 15682753
> 
> ...


I thought you sold and moved to a smaller place? Are you moving again?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Allow me to lighten your load. You can sell the LN too...


Maybe Galaga can sell one his wife's high end purses but doubt it'll be his LN.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I guess the thread title is apt for this post (albeit wrong subforum).
> 
> there are several omegas that i want to buy and own. Among them-
> 
> ...


Moonshine and Ploprof.

Moonshine because it oozes class.

Ploprof because it takes a guys with real cajones to wear it.

I had the denim Railmaster. Got bored.

I have a Dynamic Chrono for the late 90's.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The problem here is they had their cake but someone else ate their Tofu.


No such thing as a free lunch eh?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Talent?
> 
> Do we EVER see any cheerleaders with an ugly face? Or without sumptuous muffins? Like you said they knew FULL WELL going in.
> 
> In my pov they just wanna have their cake and eat it too.


I like muffins.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> My daughter is heavily involved in dance, and they have a sister school that teaches and competes in cheerleading competitions.
> They are NOT all perfect physical specimens, *but then again, there's no scholarship or employment opportunities likely to come out of it either.*
> 
> When we were in the US for a competition, the US cheerleading teams were fiercely competitive, and many competitors mentioned to my daughter that they needed to perform well to get a scholarship. None were average looking either, including the (surely token) boys...
> ...


And there it is. It totally depends on what one expects from being a cheerleader, or any other career for that matter right?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought you sold and moved to a smaller place? Are you moving again?


Yup, moving to Manhattan in a couple of weeks. Found a nice apt where the landlord gave us 5 months free rent on a 15-month lease. Was too tough to turn down...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I like muffins.


Ok, here ya go.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15683042


Look very natural but what do I know?

So everyone fleeing big cities and you go against the trend.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> And there it is. It totally depends on what one expects from being a cheerleader, or any other career for that matter right?


Haha,

Rep girls softball was the worst. My daughter was always a pretty good player, so she tried out and played rep ball for a good number of years. The other girls and parents (mostly the parents) were nuts, hiring private coaches and the like, spending thousands - already pretty pricey to travel and go to all the tournaments. They were clamoring for more playing time, complaining all the time, competing with each other, etc. All for scholarships to itty bitty sh*tty schools like Seward County Community College or whatever.

Instead, why not save those thousands of dollars and pay for a real school yourself?

All they are doing is developing the beer league players of the future.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15683042


Those are nicely baked muffins. Yum!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Look very natural but what do I know?
> 
> So everyone fleeing big cities and you go against the trend.


I believe they are natural, or really really well done.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Look very natural but what do I know?


The uncensored version of _Blurred Lines _is great research material.



Betterthere said:


> So everyone fleeing big cities and you go against the trend.


Will probably be like the city in August when everyone heads out to the Hamptons; the city becomes very civilized then.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Those are nicely baked muffins. Yum!


I'm pretty sure they're not store-bought...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Look very natural but what do I know?
> 
> So everyone fleeing big cities and you go against the trend.


Much to be said for living in either a town or small city. Someone did a study with markedly increasing a colony of white mice. At some point the population reached critical mass and the white mice began to devour one another.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Much to be said for living in either a town or small city. Someone did a study with markedly increasing a colony of white mice. At some point the population reached critical mass and the white mice began to devour one another.


LOL only white mice tested?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The uncensored version of _Blurred Lines _is great research material.
> 
> Will probably be like the city in August when everyone heads out to the Hamptons; the city becomes very civilized then.


Maybe... I'm not questioning your choice... Personally I spent a lot of time in Manhatten in my life but without theater etc I wouldn't want to be there. Ymmv


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I get her point, and all women have a right to be treated with respect and the groping etc is simply unacceptable.
> 
> No means no, and this shouldn't be a part of what they have to do. (If they choose to do it themselves to chase a sugar daddy, so be it).
> 
> ...


Hmm. No, I doubt that there'd be a complaint if touching (or direct interaction) wasn't involved.

I think what she's pushing back against is the notion that she's supposed to be powerless and never allowed to say "no". Aspiring cheerleaders may also have never seen the seamy side of the gig, so what was once a fun hobby at their high school gets turned into traveling to hotels where they meet rich donors drooling over their martinis.

However, this is a world with which I have no direct experience, so I have to go on accounts presented in stories like these.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I like muffins.


Who doesn't?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe... I'm not questioning your choice... Personally I spent a lot of time in Manhatten in my life *but without theater etc I wouldn't want to be there. * Ymmv


I've also wondered what it'd be like to live there, but yeah, I'm perfectly happy treating Manhattan as a weekend destination. Might've seen me write before about how easy it is to just walk around and engage in all kinds of fun stuff. We have another aunt who lives near Columbus Circle, too, which gives us another purpose to visit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I've also wondered what it'd be like to live there, but yeah, I'm perfectly happy treating Manhattan as a weekend destination. Might've seen me write before about how easy it is to just walk around and engage in all kinds of fun stuff. We have another aunt who lives near Columbus Circle, too, which gives us another purpose to visit.


Living there different... Got to do that when I was young er.. Course on business expense acct so money wasn't an issue.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday and the Cowboys won't lose today. Neither will anyone else.
> 
> View attachment 15682537
> 
> ...


Since Sporty's back we should get his take on how the Jets are gonna don next year. If only he had a Hulk I'm sure they'd win a game or two knowing that he is up in the stands cheering them on.

@sportura

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I guess the thread title is apt for this post (albeit wrong subforum).
> 
> there are several omegas that i want to buy and own. Among them-
> 
> ...


Lots of nice choices. Number one but I don't have the balls to wear it outside. Maybe in a few more years. So I'll choose door number three!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, moving to Manhattan in a couple of weeks. Found a nice apt where the landlord gave us 5 months free rent on a 15-month lease. Was too tough to turn down...


Spent the day moving my son and his girlfriend into the Soho of Stockholm. I hate driving trailers around Stockholm when my kids decide to move. Winter with lots of snow was not fun.

This apartment was built in the 1800s and the basement where their storage locker room as looked much older. Think dudgeon.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> To me it proves they are now the second best model range of watches in the Rolex lineup and is only second to the Daytona. The Submariner range comes third.
> 
> @sportura and others
> 
> Thoughts?


Personally the GMT line is my favourite chiefly because I love the complication and in most circumstances prefer the dial of a three/four hander (vs a chrono)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Celebrating Mrs BT 70th a little early
> View attachment 15681201


Happy birthday Mrs BT


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

sportura said:


> It's a funny thing, this Rolexmania. For 20 years I wore my Submariner 16610 which cost me $3,500 brand new, that watch and I have traveled to 23 countries, did household chores, left it unattended in a drawer on vacations, played roller hockey. Just a carefree experience. So easy.
> 
> Today, my Daytona is headed to $30,000 and my Pepsi to $20,000 and WTF, I don't know if I'll still enjoy wearing them. I'm afraid of scratching them, I've got to pre-plan beach vacations, I had to put a wall safe encased in concrete in my cellar so that when we go skiing and the cleaning girls come I don't have to worry. With all the crap going on with the economy and social issues I wonder if I'll feel safe walking around Manhattan this summer, sounds like in London and Paris I'd be a mark from the moment I hit the street, these are all places we intend to visit once the world is healthy again.


I feel the same way about my green Sub and BLNR; it's both a gift and curse


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, you'll be horrified to learn that I sent my Cermit and BLRO to better homes while you were away...


Whoa, Cermit is gone already??

Interestingly I see that Sappie is the only one who has liked this post so far ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I feel the same way about my green Sub and BLNR; it's both a gift and curse


Mostly a gift. The Hulk and BLNR are simply too nice not keep that way. For an accurate, worry free watch you can get scratched up, wear an Omega.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Mostly a gift. The Hulk and BLNR are simply too nice not keep that way. For an accurate, worry free watch you can get scratched up, wear an Omega.


How's the spa today?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Mostly a gift. The Hulk and BLNR are simply too nice not keep that way. For an accurate, worry free watch you can get scratched up, wear an Omega.


#Godfrey: my favorite GADA watch is my Sinn 856 I Tegimented on strap I bought on a special sale from Watchbuys just a few weeks ago. Look up the technology of the Sinn 856. Amazing watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> How's the spa today?


Going well into the final stages. Extremely happy and encouraged way things are going.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Spent the day moving my son and his girlfriend into the Soho of Stockholm. I hate driving trailers around Stockholm when my kids decide to move. Winter with lots of snow was not fun.
> 
> This apartment was built in the 1800s and the basement where their storage locker room as looked much older. Think dudgeon.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


If I lived in Stockholm, I'd aim for the fewest possessions possible. There are several areas that would fun, but expensive and I understand hard to get into. I hope they enjoy their new location.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Going well into the final stages. Extremely happy and encouraged way things are going.


 @5959HH , I was wondering if the therapy is anything like the breathing exercises that we wind players like to use:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> sometimes i think the only thing better than buying a watch is selling it


Like a sports car or a boat. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Mostly a gift. The Hulk and BLNR are simply too nice not keep that way. For an accurate, worry free watch you can get scratched up, wear an Omega.


Funnily enough by Rolex which gets those duties is the 16600


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Going well into the final stages. Extremely happy and encouraged way things are going.


Great news!!! You should be home some time this week all going to plan right?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Like a sports car or a boat.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL

What is it "The second happiest day of my life was buying x, the happiest? The day I sold it"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> @5959HH , I was wondering if the therapy is anything like the breathing exercises that we wind players like to use:


BSi I have an older iPhone and am unable to pull up any YouTube sites. I am also unable to post pictures here either.

The breathing apparatus they give everyone recovering from COVID pulmonary issues here is the Hudson RCI made by TeleFlex in NC. I think this one is called the 5000 VOLDYNE. I would be be grateful if you could pick up some information if available to share with the other guys. Unfortunately my analog brain limits me whereas you young guys function far better than I do in what is to me the new digital age.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Funnily enough by Rolex which gets those duties is the 16600


An Omega PO would be even better. 








Seriously though a 16600 is a great GADA watch although even it is climbing in value.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Great news!!! You should be home some time this week all going to plan right?


YES!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL
> 
> What is it "The second happiest day of my life was buying x, the happiest? The day I sold it"


Or the two happiest days of my life. The day I bought my BMW 2002 (and/or my Austin Healey 3000) and the day I sold it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Or the two happiest days of my life. The day I bought my BMW 2002 (and/or my Austin Healey 3000) and the day I sold it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> BSi I have an older iPhone and am unable to pull up any YouTube sites. I am also unable to post pictures here either.
> 
> The breathing apparatus they give everyone recovering from COVID pulmonary issues here is the Hudson RCI made by TeleFlex in NC. I think this one is called the 5000 VOLDYNE. I would be be grateful if you could pick up some information if available to share with the other guys. Unfortunately my analog brain limits me whereas you young guys function far better than I do in what is to me the new digital age.












Blow hard and the ball goes up....hmmm


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> If I lived in Stockholm, I'd aim for the fewest possessions possible. There are several areas that would fun, but expensive and I understand hard to get into. I hope they enjoy their new location.


If I lived in Stockholm, I would leave ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> BSi I have an older iPhone and am unable to pull up any YouTube sites. I am also unable to post pictures here either.
> 
> The breathing apparatus they give everyone recovering from COVID pulmonary issues here is the Hudson RCI made by TeleFlex in NC. I think this one is called the *5000 VOLDYNE*. I would be be grateful if you could pick up some information if available to share with the other guys. Unfortunately my analog brain limits me whereas you young guys function far better than I do in what is to me the new digital age.


Oh yeah, I've played with those. I've seen tuba teachers occasionally have them to teach kids how to breathe slowly and evenly.

(hold old _is_ your iPhone, btw?? Is the original Youtube app now inoperable?)

The "Breathing Gym" is actually a collection of movements and techniques lifted from wind players over the years and codified into a single daily routine. Yoga-like slow breathing, stretching, high-velocity ("shooting arrows") and low-velocity ("paper airplanes"), tension-and-release, on and on and on. For us, air is fuel for playing well, and smooth air control makes it easier to play better. If you could stand in front of me during triple-forte passages it's like we're slinging fire and brimstone; but if you could get into my head, I'm just thinking "mmmhh-hhaahhhhhhhh" as I unload and reload all four liters of air.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15683629


Obviously I thought of you as I posted. I'd been OK if I'd had a mechanic on retainer. Mostly my AH 3000 was not a great choice for me as a GADA automobile at the time I had it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Obviously I thought of you as I posted. I'd been OK if I'd had a mechanic on retainer. Mostly my AH 3000 was not a great choice for me as a GADA automobile at the time I had it.


as we discussed b4....mine meant freedom...and my daddy did have a mechanic..

he also had one of those blow devices after bypass surgery...he basically said f it I ain't doing it lol


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> An Omega PO would be even better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true, on my watches my personal opinions/experiences are:

SD is the one to have as a 'one watch'
BLNR is my favourite (love GMTs and m love of it relates to the efforts I took to getting that one from an AD)
Green Sub is the one that feels most special to wear


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> YES!!!


Well I'm looking forward to that gif when you're home ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15683632
> 
> 
> Blow hard and the ball goes up....hmmm


That's the apparatus. However I don't blow into the machine but use the mouthpiece to inhale air rather than exhale. It is the white piece on the right of the tubing that rises. Air is thus forced into the lungs.

Someone said it is like Spider Man went into a COVID patient's lungs and went "WHOOF" so necessary to use the machine to help clear the lungs. Difference between being able to take deep breaths or shallow. Going home on oxygen or no oxygen.

I've been very disciplined in using the machine. As a result I've been off oxygen for the past 2-3 days.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well I'm looking forward to that gif when you're home ;-)











I can do gif's on this ancient iPhone. Kept my 11 Pro Max at home.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I can do gif's on this ancient iPhone. Kept my 11 Pro Max at home.


Always wise to travel with a cheap phone... especially if in high crime area.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You mean you still don't have any of those mentioned above?


yes sir


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> I guess the thread title is apt for this post (albeit wrong subforum).
> 
> there are several omegas that i want to buy and own. Among them-
> 
> ...


I am in the process of buying a Seamaster 300m Heritage in titanium from a well respected Malaysian dealer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Always wise to travel with a cheap phone... especially if in high crime area.


I didn't want to risk subjecting my newer iPhone from being lost and/or dropped, the latter being the greatest risk as the 11 Pro Max has a very sophisticated camera system that is the most likely thing damaged should the iPhone be dropped.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I didn't want to risk subjecting my newer iPhone from being lost and/or dropped, the latter being the greatest risk as the 11 Pro Max has a very sophisticated camera system that is the most likely thing damaged should the iPhone be dropped.


lol as i said...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> lol as i said...


I'm on a roll here. Don't slow me down. Actually I'm pretty close to crawling into bed. Been another long day here but the light at the end of the tunnel is becoming increasingly larger and brighter.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'm on a roll here. Don't slow me down. Actually I'm pretty close to crawling into bed. Been another long day here but the light at the end of the tunnel is becoming increasingly larger and brighter.


way to go... a few more surprise cases have popped up here in Bucklesberry as us 65+ try to cross the "finish" line


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> way to go... a few more surprise cases have popped up here in Bucklesberry as us 65+ try to cross the "finish" line


Nothing like this in my lifetime.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Nothing like this in my lifetime.


you did miss out on WWI and the spanish flu that's true...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> you did miss out on WWI and the spanish flu that's true...


At one time I thought the Spanish Influenza Pandemic of 1918 and the COVID-19 Pandemic of 2020 might be comparable but am increasingly opining that they are not.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm on a roll here. Don't slow me down. Actually I'm pretty close to crawling into bed. Been another long day here but the light at the end of the tunnel is becoming increasingly larger and brighter.


Excellent!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> At one time I thought the Spanish Influenza Pandemic of 1918 and the COVID-19 Pandemic of 2020 might be comparable but am increasingly opining that they are not.


think of all the wars you've lived thru


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> At one time I thought the Spanish Influenza Pandemic of 1918 and the COVID-19 Pandemic of 2020 might be comparable but am increasingly opining that they are not.


The CDC says an estimated one-third of the world's population was infected with the 1918 virus, resulting in at least 50 million deaths. time will tell but certainly world population much higher today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

(I wrote a post and hit Reply, I swear, but it disappeared; I want to use the jpeg I edited)

See the yellow bobber at position 2? It's in the middle of the airflow, but it's lightweight and can move freely up and down in its chamber.

What you do is, you inhale - but you do it SLOWLY enough that the bobber hovers near where the #3 arrow is. Inhale too quickly and the bobber shoots to the top.

While inhaling, also watch the wide, white piston at #4. As you inhale, it rises up inside the cylinder. When you can't inhale any more, the piston stops, so then you slide the little yellow marker to where it stopped. When you do your exercises again the next day, you try to exceed the marked spot.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> (I wrote a post and hit Reply, I swear, but it disappeared; I want to use the jpeg I edited)
> 
> See the yellow bobber at position 2? It's in the middle of the airflow, but it's lightweight and can move freely up and down in its chamber.
> 
> ...


i saw it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> i saw it


Yeah, I remember you clicked "like" on it, too. Dunno what happened. Trying to boost my post count.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Whoa, Cermit is gone already??
> 
> Interestingly I see that Sappie is the only one who has liked this post so far ;-)


Yeah, couldn't warm to the green bezel and a guy really wanted it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Like a sports car or a boat.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yes on boat but big no on the sports car.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> you did miss out on WWI and the spanish flu that's true...


What was it like back then?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What was it like back then?


Well I was born quite a few years before then...1890s


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I am in the process of buying a Seamaster 300m Heritage in titanium from a well respected Malaysian dealer.


Nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm on a roll here. Don't slow me down. Actually I'm pretty close to crawling into bed. Been another long day here but the light at the end of the tunnel is becoming increasingly larger and brighter.


Happy to hear that!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> The CDC says an estimated one-third of the world's population was infected with the 1918 virus, resulting in at least 50 million deaths. time will tell but certainly world population much higher today.


Wow! That's like an entire nation wiped out. That's 2x the population of Australia!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What was it like back then?


Miserable? According to my folks that were born in the thirties, life was hard back then. I think people don't realise how much the quality of life have improved over the last half a century.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! That's like an entire nation wiped out. That's 2x the population of Australia!!!


wwii what 70-85 million or so? been some bad events ....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What was it like back then?


At the time I was too young to remember what was going on in 1918 although BT might have better recall than I.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well I was born quite a few years before then...1890s


#NRA


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Miserable? According to my folks that were born in the thirties, life was hard back then. I think people don't realise how much the quality of life have improved over the last half a century.


Grandma's 98 and lived part of her childhood in Japan during the occupation of Korea. I don't know if MrsBS understands how much I want to learn her story. (also, our aunt living now in NYC took part in protests against the military regime in the 60s)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> think of all the wars you've lived thru


My grandfather did that, lived through WW1 and died two years shy of saying he lived during/through Covid-19 (he was 9 during the Spanish flu so no doubt he had memories of it)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, couldn't warm to the green bezel and a guy really wanted it.


Interesting - it's the same green as the hulk right? Or did it darken?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> wwii what 70-85 million or so? been some bad events ....


Yeah, by far, the most number of people killed in one historical event.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> The CDC says an estimated one-third of the world's population was infected with the 1918 virus, resulting in at least 50 million deaths. time will tell but certainly world population much higher today.


I probably mentioned before, my Grandfather lost two siblings in that pandemic. His descendants have fared better so far in this one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I probably mentioned before, my Grandfather lost two siblings in that pandemic. His descendants have fared better so far in this one.


glad he made it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Miserable? According to my folks that were born in the thirties, life was hard back then. I think people don't realise how much the quality of life have improved over the last half a century.


Well they would have pretty vivid memories of living through WW2. Even if they didn't witness conflict they would have had to deal with food shortages


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! That's like an entire nation wiped out. That's 2x the population of Australia!!!


It is interesting comparing the death rates between wars compared to a plague. Sadly because wars are more visceral it's what gets better remembered (and where resources go)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, by far, the most number of people killed in one historical event.


Black Plague?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It is interesting comparing the death rates between wars compared to a plague. Sadly because wars are more visceral it's what gets better remembered (and where resources go)


true but to cheer us up I was just pointing out as humans we have had greater killing events ... just that this one is the one we are dealing with


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> true but to cheer us up I was just pointing out as humans we have had greater killing events ... just that this one is the one we are dealing with


Ah gotcha!

I was going off on one of my healthcare funding, quality and access tangents but that's also because my opinion on the matter is very biased


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting - it's the same green as the hulk right? Or did it darken?


Not sure but the Cermit bezel was either too bright for me or I disliked that shade of green. Depended on my mood that day...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Outdoor dining has finally resumed in Los Angeles.

Doing our best to eat local as much as possible! Really glad one of the neighborhood Italian places we frequent has managed to stay open


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Outdoor dining has finally resumed in Los Angeles.
> 
> Doing our best to eat local as much as possible! Really glad one of the neighborhood Italian places we frequent has managed to stay open


You guys didn't even have outdoor dining? Gaaaaahhh 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> You guys didn't even have outdoor dining? Gaaaaahhh
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


congrats on 7000...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> You guys didn't even have outdoor dining? Gaaaaahhh
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yup... closed it down 2 months ago because of our surge, because it was easy for the unelected/appointed health department to point the finger (yet retail remained open...)

From what I've heard, pretty much proven that outdoor dining doesn't increase virus spread to any substantial degree, but again, easy to shut down local restaurants :/

Everyone knows LA's spread was in-home gatherings and house (mansion) parties.

Won't get more political than to say Mayor Garcetti and Newsom especially have handled COVID abhorrently and our unelected appointed county health department/board is even worse!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure but the Cermit bezel was either too bright for me or I disliked that shade of green. Depended on my mood that day...


I like how you said, depends on the mood that day. LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup... closed it down 2 months ago because of our surge, because it was easy for the unelected/appointed health department to point the finger (yet retail remained open...)
> 
> From what I've heard, pretty much proven that outdoor dining doesn't increase virus spread to any substantial degree, but again, easy to shut down local restaurants :/
> 
> ...


i won't comment but i have followed numbers daily even taking into account population....


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Just be like Greg Abbott and pretend it’s not happening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup... closed it down 2 months ago because of our surge, because it was easy for the unelected/appointed health department to point the finger (yet retail remained open...)
> 
> From what I've heard, pretty much proven that outdoor dining doesn't increase virus spread to any substantial degree, but again, easy to shut down local restaurants :/
> 
> ...


Hope your fellow Californians have learned a valuable lesson in voting but I'm not so sure. Glad to hear you can at least go eat outside again. If we aren't morphing into a communist country by the day I just don't know bro. The people have elected their power away. That's some ironic shyt right there. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> i won't comment but i have followed numbers daily even taking into account population....


It's been a mess here, but numbers - according to the Citizen COVID tracker and Johns Hopkins - seemed to be worse in LA during the restaurant shut down; however this may likely have been due to the more contagious strain hitting here.

Compared to other states that handled restrictions differently and allowed outdoor dining to remain, however, LA/California did not improve by going back to another full stay-at-home order.

I do not take this virus lightly, and I practice the utmost care in mask wearing and distancing; I just think out state's handling of the virus been poor. I've seen first hand the parties at parks on weekends, with groups easily surpassing 50-100 people are gathering, sharing food, not wearing masks and acting completely inconsiderate towards others, because "you can't catch covid outdoors, right?" Instagram stories are full of in-home parties and gatherings without consequence.

The state allowed malls (indoor and outdoor) to remain fully open; e.g., south coast plaza in Orange County, which is mostly indoors, allowed stores to limit how many people were allowed in, but did not limit the amount of people in the mall itself, nor did they enforce a mask or distancing policy. Rodeo drive has droves of people lined up outside stores, where it is literally impossible to distance if you're walking on the sidewalk; etc.

Large gatherings at homes for dinner parties and the like are not monitored and I've seen lounges like hookah bars remain open to smoke indoors without repercussions.

It's a double edged sword, and I feel like totally shuttering outdoor dining increased and exacerbated the participation in other activities that spread the virus quicker, which is why our numbers continued to surge a month after the new stay at home order.

However, the move could have also been to try and dissuade non-residents from traveling to LA (but they didn't close retail and LAX has continued to stay packed).

It's just tough for me to be okay with our elected (and unelected) officials taking such a hard stance on one facet, like restaurants, but turning a complete blind eye to other activities that continue to spread the virus.

Apologies for the rant ... I very much enjoyed my dinner tonight


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Outdoor dining has finally resumed in Los Angeles.
> 
> Doing our best to eat local as much as possible! Really glad one of the neighborhood Italian places we frequent has managed to stay open


 Nice basil


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> congrats on 7000...


x2


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> You guys didn't even have outdoor dining? Gaaaaahhh
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL even though we, thankfully, have one of the lowest rates of community transmission in the world we still done out mid-week and somewhere outdoors


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

enjoy your dining !


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

PS Thanks @Dogbert_is_fat you ruined Australia's 2 weeks of nil community transmissions*

* yes, yes yes I'm fully aware that Sydney will inevitably ruin it for everyone in a much, much bigger way


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Hope your fellow Californians have learned a valuable lesson in voting but I'm not so sure. Glad to hear you can at least go eat outside again. If we aren't morphing into a communist country by the day I just don't know bro. The people have elected their power away. That's some ironic shyt right there. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Our vaccine distribution exemplifies this case and point. The unelected county health board ordered pharmacies to cancel 10,000 appointments (24 hours before people 65+ were scheduled for their vaccine) so that those 10,000 vaccines could go to the "super" vaccination centers in low income areas, where they have been given out to anyone (regardless of age, essential occupation, or underlying condition) who shows up. It's more complicated than that (as they were supposed to go only to essential workers and people 65+ with appointments), but the doctors distributing the vaccines took it upon themselves to not ask if people had an appointment and simply vaccinate whoever showed up or camped out and waited in line


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup... closed it down 2 months ago because of our surge, because it was easy for the unelected/appointed health department to point the finger (yet retail remained open...)
> 
> From what I've heard, pretty much proven that outdoor dining doesn't increase virus spread to any substantial degree, but again, easy to shut down local restaurants :/
> 
> ...


WOW. You guys stopped dining but had no caps on the number of people in their homes??


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like how you said, depends on the mood that day. LOL.


Even if it's green


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's been a mess here, but numbers - according to the Citizen COVID tracker and Johns Hopkins - seemed to be worse in LA during the restaurant shut down; however this may likely have been due to the more contagious strain hitting here.
> 
> Compared to other states that handled restrictions differently and allowed outdoor dining to remain, however, LA/California did not improve by going back to another full stay-at-home order.
> 
> ...


All good to rant on OoO brother!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's been a mess here, but numbers - according to the Citizen COVID tracker and Johns Hopkins - seemed to be worse in LA during the restaurant shut down; however this may likely have been due to the more contagious strain hitting here.
> 
> Compared to other states that handled restrictions differently and allowed outdoor dining to remain, however, LA/California did not improve by going back to another full stay-at-home order.
> 
> ...


I feel ya bro. It has to be extremely frustrating. We've only been out to eat a handful of times since all this started and the extra precautions that most places are using seem relatively safe. We had Vietnamese last night and it was a total joy to be out to dinner.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> WOW. You guys stopped dining but had no caps on the number of people in their homes??


I'm talking about 100+ people parties at rented homes. And while that was one example, the basis of the point was more centered towards the lack of restriction on indoor malls and packed gatherings at certain public spaces


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

considering the variance in restrictions by state in USA ...after all this time tx 82000 cases per million, ca 84000 fl 80000

thats the 3 most populous states ... just interesting data


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm talking about 100+ people parties at rented homes. And while that was one example, the basis of the point was more centered towards the lack of restriction on indoor malls and packed gatherings at certain public spaces


That's insane. I mean if you're going to allow stuff that size why bother with the other restrictions?

I mean Australia is quite Draconian with our restrictions however, I've been very happy with them. I mean the case numbers aside (although this could change in a blink of an eye) I've loved being able to just say no to going to social events with people you don't really like / have much time for. Basically if I don't like the idea of it I can just say "sorry covid, not coming'


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> WOW. You guys stopped dining but had no caps on the number of people in their homes??


whose gonna enforce caps inside homes here? yeah a party might get attn but local law enforcement ain't going into houses here...

bars are shuttered but you should see bingo parlors and sweepstakes gatherings ..


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's been a mess here, but numbers - according to the Citizen COVID tracker and Johns Hopkins - seemed to be worse in LA during the restaurant shut down; however this may likely have been due to the more contagious strain hitting here.
> 
> Compared to other states that handled restrictions differently and allowed outdoor dining to remain, however, LA/California did not improve by going back to another full stay-at-home order.
> 
> ...


I think you did a good job of explaining things in your area without going political or agreeing with conspiracy theories which totally turn me off. I didn't consider it a rant. 
I'm always someone who believes the middle way is generally best for the most people. I understand shutting down high risk areas but, at the same time, we need to develop plans that will make live livable. The restaurants around here (Buffalo, NY area) have opened and closed a few times, currently open with restrictions on numbers. I have felt safe eating out because most establishments are doing their best to stay open by following guidelines. Numbers are improving after the holiday surge but this new variant may make things worse again.
I work on the front lines in a hospital so I see reality and it's not pretty for anyone. Honestly, if people would just wear masks and not gather in large groups in homes, etc. we'd be in a lot better shape.

Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's insane. I mean if you're going to allow stuff that size why bother with the other restrictions?
> 
> I mean Australia is quite Draconian with our restrictions however, I've been very happy with them. I mean the case numbers aside (although this could change in a blink of an eye) I've loved being able to just say no to going to social events with people you don't really like / have much time for. Basically if I don't like the idea of it I can just say "sorry covid, not coming'





Betterthere said:


> whose gonna enforce caps inside homes here? yeah a party might get attn but local law enforcement ain't going into houses here...
> 
> bars are shuttered but you should see bingo parlors and sweepstakes gatherings ..


Casinos have been open too.

That's really the basis of my rant. I was upset that the state shuttered restaurants, but allowed other activities to resume unfettered. And yes, I don't think house parties should have been the first thing to enforce, but large gatherings at public parks and full malls and casinos could easily have been enforced if they took it as seriously as they did policing keeping restaurants shut down.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

TgeekB said:


> I think you did a good job of explaining things in your area without going political or agreeing with conspiracy theories which totally turn me off. I didn't consider it a rant.
> I'm always someone who believes the middle way is generally best for the most people. I understand shutting down high risk areas but, at the same time, we need to develop plans that will make live livable. The restaurants around here (Buffalo, NY area) have opened and closed a few times, currently open with restrictions on numbers. I have felt safe eating out because most establishments are doing their best to stay open by following guidelines. Numbers are improving after the holiday surge but this new variant may make things worse again.
> I work on the front lines in a hospital so I see reality and it's not pretty for anyone. Honestly, if people would just wear masks and not gather in large groups in homes, etc. we'd be in a lot better shape.
> 
> Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


1000% agree. And thank you for being on the front lines and taking care of people most in need!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> bars are shuttered but you should see bingo parlors and sweepstakes gatherings ..


Wow. No idea that was the case; I knew states had different laws coming into place but from what I can gather it's something that in effect says "x is the problem so you cannot do x in setting y but if it's in setting z it's all good"?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

TgeekB said:


> I work on the front lines in a hospital so I see reality and it's not pretty for anyone. Honestly, if people would just wear masks and not gather in large groups in homes, etc. we'd be in a lot better shape.
> 
> Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


Take care mate!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Casinos have been open too.
> 
> That's really the basis of my rant. I was upset that the state shuttered restaurants, but allowed other activities to resume unfettered. And yes, I don't think house parties should have been the first thing to enforce, but large gatherings at public parks and full malls and casinos could easily have been enforced if they took it as seriously as they did policing keeping restaurants shut down.


if i was LE .....I would be staying way back ...

FWIW in NC there are various EOs such as restaurants at 50% capacity , many others .... even here where LE is respected they are rarely involved in any covid enforcement ... most everything is voluntary or handled by establishments..
think ours is 72000 per million people


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wow. No idea that was the case; I knew states had different laws coming into place but from what I can gather it's something that in effect says "x is the problem so you cannot do x in setting y but if it's in setting z it's all good"?


OK just remember the USA is a big country and to say the least complicated... here in NC I'm of the opinion that overall we have reasonable restrictions that I can live (lol hopefully) with but I'm convinced the "leaders" are not aware of some of the loopholes created... those 2 are an example... like i said pure bars are no no but breweries (big business here) and tasting rooms(ie beer bars) are OK at 50% .


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> true but to cheer us up I was just pointing out as humans we have had greater killing events ... just that this one is the one we are dealing with


And as bad as it is, I'd rather be dealing with this than most of those past calamities.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> And as bad as it is, I'd rather be dealing with this than most of those past calamities.


Our forefathers grew up inside iron lungs from polio and charged the beaches at Normandy and Inchon, fer chrissakes. Binging on Netflix is a cakewalk.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Our forefathers grew up inside iron lungs from polio and charged the beaches at Normandy and Inchon, fer chrissakes. Binging on Netflix is a cakewalk.


I think we can agree they're all horrible events.

Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Our forefathers grew up inside iron lungs from polio and charged the beaches at Normandy and Inchon, fer chrissakes. Binging on Netflix is a cakewalk.


well said BSi


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Outdoor dining has finally resumed in Los Angeles.
> 
> Doing our best to eat local as much as possible! Really glad one of the neighborhood Italian places we frequent has managed to stay open


Love your watch, I have the blue dial ti one incoming


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> whose gonna enforce caps inside homes here? yeah a party might get attn but local law enforcement ain't going into houses here...
> 
> bars are shuttered but you should see bingo parlors and sweepstakes gatherings ..


We've had every version of misbehavior here, especially large gatherings in homes. Quite a few restaurants are flouting the capacity regulations and nobody is trying to stop them, but I won't even enter those places for takeout. Too many cars in the parking lot and the place comes off my list.

In terms of local law enforcement, there doesn't seem to be much of it anymore. The police address the situations that they can't possibly ignore and that's about it. We're lucky that hasn't had worse consequences, but some yahoos may have trouble adjusting when the pendulum swings back.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Love your watch, I have the blue dial ti one incoming


Thank you! And the blue dial one looks great! I think the Seamaster 300 master coaxial line is a very unique offering from Omega. It's a "diver," but very versatile strap/bracelet size and the face is clean and symmetrical with minimal complications, so it can be worn with a suite or in shorts and a tshirt!

I like the quirkiness of the "Spectre" model with the GMT bezel vs the standard timing bezel and the "lollipop"


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> We've had every version of misbehavior here, especially large gatherings in homes. Quite a few restaurants are flouting the capacity regulations and nobody is trying to stop them, but I won't even enter those places for takeout. Too many cars in the parking lot and the place comes off my list.
> 
> In terms of local law enforcement, there doesn't seem to be much of it anymore. The police address the situations that they can't possibly ignore and that's about it. We're lucky that hasn't had worse consequences, but some yahoos may have trouble adjusting when the pendulum swings back.


The county health department has temporarily closed a few restaurants who want to ignore the rules, usually of capacity, and stripped their liquor license. Trust me when I say the others took notice.

Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> OK just remember the USA is a big country and to say the least complicated... here in NC I'm of the opinion that overall we have reasonable restrictions that I can live (lol hopefully) with but I'm convinced the "leaders" are not aware of some of the loopholes created... those 2 are an example... like i said pure bars are no no but breweries (big business here) and tasting rooms(ie beer bars) are OK at 50% .


Yeah definitely; our two countries are not that dissimilar in size but you have over 300 million more people. I'm referring to CONUS, throw in Hawaii and Alaska and the US is a lot bigger. All that means that anything you try and do is going to be a LOT tougher to implement because you've got that many more people to deal with


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

TgeekB said:


> The county health department has temporarily closed a few restaurants who want to ignore the rules, usually of capacity, and stripped their liquor license. Trust me when I say the others took notice.
> 
> Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


We had some liquor license suspensions, but all in the neighboring county. There won't be any license suspensions in our county.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> PS Thanks @Dogbert_is_fat you ruined Australia's 2 weeks of nil community transmissions*
> 
> * yes, yes yes I'm fully aware that Sydney will inevitably ruin it for everyone in a much, much bigger way


Please excuse me. I need to rush off to buy some toilet paper. LOL. 😝


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey: my favorite GADA watch is my Sinn 856 I Tegimented on strap I bought on a special sale from Watchbuys just a few weeks ago. Look up the technology of the Sinn 856. Amazing watch.


One of the best no-nonsense watches on the market


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15683632
> 
> 
> Blow hard and the ball goes up....hmmm


Way too easy, so I'll pass


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sportura said:


> It's a funny thing, this Rolexmania. For 20 years I wore my Submariner 16610 which cost me $3,500 brand new, that watch and I have traveled to 23 countries, did household chores, left it unattended in a drawer on vacations, played roller hockey. Just a carefree experience. So easy.
> 
> Today, my Daytona is headed to $30,000 and my Pepsi to $20,000 and WTF, I don't know if I'll still enjoy wearing them. I'm afraid of scratching them, I've got to pre-plan beach vacations, I had to put a wall safe encased in concrete in my cellar so that when we go skiing and the cleaning girls come I don't have to worry. With all the crap going on with the economy and social issues I wonder if I'll feel safe walking around Manhattan this summer, sounds like in London and Paris I'd be a mark from the moment I hit the street, these are all places we intend to visit once the world is healthy again.


So I guess it's a blessing that my two Explorers have not gained in value as much as the hotties? I can still wear them relatively "carefree"!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, couldn't warm to the green bezel and a guy really wanted it.


Never liked it enough to even consider it for what it's worth.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

TgeekB said:


> I think you did a good job of explaining things in your area without going political or agreeing with conspiracy theories which totally turn me off. I didn't consider it a rant.
> I'm always someone who believes the middle way is generally best for the most people. I understand shutting down high risk areas but, at the same time, we need to develop plans that will make live livable. The restaurants around here (Buffalo, NY area) have opened and closed a few times, currently open with restrictions on numbers. I have felt safe eating out because most establishments are doing their best to stay open by following guidelines. Numbers are improving after the holiday surge but this new variant may make things worse again.
> I work on the front lines in a hospital so I see reality and it's not pretty for anyone. *Honestly, if people would just wear masks and not gather in large groups in homes, etc. we'd be in a lot better shape. *
> 
> Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


This! 

There's no perfect policy. The way I see it the general population needs to use simple, common sense to do our duties as responsible citizens to keep this thing under control.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Please excuse me. I need to rush off to buy some toilet paper. LOL.


LOL, never mind food, water, meds or anything else that will keep you alive. TP is what you need

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL, never mind food, water, meds or anything else that will keep you alive. TP is what you need
> 
> Brother of OoO


One needs to make sure that one has a clean arse when one stands at the pearly gates awaiting judgement


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I feel the same way about my green Sub and BLNR; it's both a gift and curse


The hulk never did it for me. I was offered one at retail and I declined.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> It's a funny thing, this Rolexmania. For 20 years I wore my Submariner 16610 which cost me $3,500 brand new, that watch and I have traveled to 23 countries, did household chores, left it unattended in a drawer on vacations, played roller hockey. Just a carefree experience. So easy.
> 
> Today, my Daytona is headed to $30,000 and my Pepsi to $20,000 and WTF, I don't know if I'll still enjoy wearing them. I'm afraid of scratching them, I've got to pre-plan beach vacations, I had to put a wall safe encased in concrete in my cellar so that when we go skiing and the cleaning girls come I don't have to worry. With all the crap going on with the economy and social issues I wonder if I'll feel safe walking around Manhattan this summer, sounds like in London and Paris I'd be a mark from the moment I hit the street, these are all places we intend to visit once the world is healthy again.


I did the same with my Omega. Wore it for 8 years and nothing else. Then I needed to get it serviced and I started looking at other watches whilst I was waiting for it to get back to me.

I actually always liked black dive watches and if I had enough resolve I'd be happy with my LN and the new no date Sub 41mm. I'd leave possibly one Seiko with a bit of colour and my G Shock as a beater and I'd be fine. Problem is I don't have much resolve to go through with it. I basically get sentimental, keep them when I know there is way too much overlap in my collection and hardly any diversity.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I did the same with my Omega. Wore it for 8 years and nothing else. Then I needed to get it serviced and I started looking at other watches whilst I was waiting for it to get back to me.
> 
> I actually always liked black dive watches and if I had enough resolve I'd be happy with my LN and the new no date Sub 41mm. I'd leave possibly one Seiko with a bit of colour and my G Shock as a beater and I'd be fine. Problem is I don't have much resolve to go through with it. I basically get sentimental, keep them when I know there is way too much overlap in my collection and hardly any diversity.


Diversity is highly overrated. See pic 

That being said, I think I'll go through with my trading plan* after Chinese New year. Right now things are a little hectic with work, and it doesn't help that my wife just broke her wrist needs to be in a cast for 6 weeks. 

* If you haven't heard I'll planning on getting rid of the Tudor chronograph and the 75090 Sub for a Loreato. Haven't decided between the 38 or the 42 just yet, need to try those on wrist before deciding. But I think I'm pretty much sold on a blue dial either way.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> The hulk never did it for me. I was offered one at retail and I declined.


Yeah I remember that, pretty sure declining that would have also gotten you into your ADs good books because you're 'not looking for profit'

The sad part is it never did it for me and I had two opportunities to buy it at retail (in 2016 and 17); it wasn;'t until early 2018 where I took a liking to it, chiefly because of that sunburst dial


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I did the same with my Omega. Wore it for 8 years and nothing else. Then I needed to get it serviced and I started looking at other watches whilst I was waiting for it to get back to me.
> 
> I actually always liked black dive watches and if I had enough resolve I'd be happy with my LN and the new no date Sub 41mm. I'd leave possibly one Seiko with a bit of colour and my G Shock as a beater and I'd be fine. Problem is I don't have much resolve to go through with it. I basically get sentimental, keep them when I know there is way too much overlap in my collection and hardly any diversity.


I have a hand me down Seiko 5 that has done that. Of my nice watches the SD and Cousteau Divers both have those 'use it for everything' lives.

The thing is when you use them for everything live you and Sporty have you form a lot of memories with them which is when they start to get under your skin and the sentiment comes in which makes them harder to part with.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Diversity is highly overrated. See pic
> 
> That being said, I think I'll go through with my trading plan* after Chinese New year. Right now *things are a little hectic with work, *and it doesn't help that my wife just broke her wrist needs to be in a cast for 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Liked as this is great news after the big hit your work took last year due to Covid.

Sorry about Mrs. Dick and her wrist though, and like your plans for some blue in your collection...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I remember you clicked "like" on it, too. Dunno what happened. Trying to boost my post count.


what are you planning to sell sir?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Or the two happiest days of my life. The day I bought my BMW 2002 (and/or my Austin Healey 3000) and the day I sold it.


Actually 59, in hindsight, I'm pretty sure it was you whom I got that quote from about said BMW or possibly J-mod about a boat??


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I can do gif's on this ancient iPhone. Kept my 11 Pro Max at home.


Well I guess you're just going to have to go home and get it


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well I guess you're just going to have to go home and get it


I see what you did and I liked it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Diversity is highly overrated. See pic
> 
> That being said, I think I'll go through with my trading plan* after Chinese New year. Right now things are a little hectic with work, and it doesn't help that my wife just broke her wrist needs to be in a cast for 6 weeks.
> 
> * If you haven't heard I'll planning on getting rid of the Tudor chronograph and the 75090 Sub for a Loreato. Haven't decided between the 38 or the 42 just yet, need to try those on wrist before deciding. But I think I'm pretty much sold on a blue dial either way.


Hope that your wife gets better and the bone sets properly. Wrist injuries are one of the worst to have. By the way, is the bandage free or something? Looks to be a bit over the top with it bandage all the way to the shoulder.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> You guys didn't even have outdoor dining? Gaaaaahhh
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No kidding, i have been INDOOR dining since late May


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah definitely; our two countries are not that dissimilar in size but you have over 300 million more people. I'm referring to CONUS, throw in Hawaii and Alaska and the US is a lot bigger. All that means that anything you try and do is going to be a LOT tougher to implement because you've got that many *more bozos to deal with*


FIFY.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hope that your wife gets better and the bone sets properly. Wrist injuries are one of the worst to have. By the way, is the bandage free or something? Looks to be a bit over the top with it bandage all the way to the shoulder.


The bill was $1k...so, not free.

It looks that way in the photo but it's only up to the upper arm. I'm thinking it's to limit movement of the wrist and elbow for the bone to heal.

Fact is I wasn't even sure if a cast is necessary. The bone was slightly cracked but not broken...but who am I to argue with a doctor.

And thanks, she's fine now. A little inconvenient with limited arm movement but she's not in pain or anything.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Never ask two women out on a date at the same time. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> ... A little inconvenient with limited arm movement but she's not in pain or anything.


That's good to hear, Dick. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Diversity is highly overrated. See pic
> 
> That being said, I think I'll go through with my trading plan* after Chinese New year. Right now things are a little hectic with work, and it doesn't help that my wife just broke her wrist needs to be in a cast for 6 weeks.
> 
> * If you haven't heard I'll planning on getting rid of the Tudor chronograph and the 75090 Sub for a Loreato. Haven't decided between the 38 or the 42 just yet, need to try those on wrist before deciding. But I think I'm pretty much sold on a blue dial either way.


So much for arm wrestling. But on the plus side it looks like you'll have an opportunity to wear her watches . Maybe set her up with a Speedy on a NASA-approved Nato strap.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> No kidding, i have been INDOOR dining since late May


Technically we never lost it. Went down on capacity but most of them have remained open. Bars have been catching hell though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what are you planning to sell sir?


Ha!

Ethically, I've only got one watch I "could" sell, and that's the Citizen that my wife gave to me (mainly because she's already said it can go away). Everything has been gifted, most notably the SKX009 that I got in a forum giveaway, which doesn't feel right to make a profit from even if it'd only be a couple hundred bucks.

I've got half a mind to start a giveaway of my own and hand off the SKX, but I'd also want a good replacement for it - but I've also reasoned to myself how it's practically the perfect watch for its role. And I can't think of anyone else in my family who would want such a hunk of metal, either, since the only watches I saw at the last gathering were fitness trackers and smartwatches.

Eh... just typing before my Monday meeting starts...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> No kidding, i have been INDOOR dining since late May


Our "outdoor dining" has been in the car after Burger King drive-thru


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Ha!
> 
> Ethically, I've only got one watch I "could" sell, and that's the Citizen that my wife gave to me (mainly because she's already said it can go away). Everything has been gifted, most notably the SKX009 that I got in a forum giveaway, which doesn't feel right to make a profit from even if it'd only be a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> ...


you cant sell that sir. Even if she says you can. They have a different vocabulary sir. The nuances are hard for us to fathom.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never ask two women out on a date at the same time. Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> View attachment 15684371


best is one for breakfast, one for lunch and another for dinner.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> you cant sell that sir. Even if she says you can. They have a different vocabulary sir. The nuances are hard for us to fathom.


I'm going to have to go with you over BSi on this one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> you cant sell that sir. Even if she says you can. They have a different vocabulary sir. The nuances are hard for us to fathom.


I think she means it, though. Remember that when I revealed to her that Citizen is a Japanese brand, she said, "What? If I knew that, I wouldn't have bought it!"

One big reason I'm with her is 'cuz she's a straight shooter.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The bill was $1k...so, not free.
> 
> It looks that way in the photo but it's only up to the upper arm. I'm thinking it's to limit movement of the wrist and elbow for the bone to heal.
> 
> ...


Good to know that she's not in pain and it's only slightly cracked. Need to take care of the missus and not let her carry any heavy load on her left hand.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never ask two women out on a date at the same time. Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> View attachment 15684371


You double booked and met them both at the same restaurant?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Buschyfor3 said:


> The Moonshine Gold Speedmaster would be at the top of my shopping list if I had the means.





Sappie66 said:


> Moonshine and Ploprof.
> 
> Moonshine because it oozes class.
> 
> ...


i really wanted the moonshine. Was cause of a rift with my local AD. While i was not promised one categorically, i was told i was number one on the list. Followed up religiously. Then i was told no watch arrived locally. I didnt believe AD. I thought they just gave their allocation to somebody else. Couldnt believe not one of the 1,014 arrived here. Some months later, someone told me no unit did arrive. So maybe AD was telling truth. To be honest, havent seen one here even in pictures. Just the posters.

will take a look at ploprof more. Nice dynamic sir.

my shortlist now is:

1. Moonshine or BY speedy
2. Vintage piece


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> best is one for breakfast, one for lunch and another for dinner.


Breakfast, ideally, should be with the one with whom you had dinner the night before. If you're doing it right.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Breakfast, ideally, should be with the one with whom you had dinner the night before. If you're doing it right.


well, some would say if youre doing it right, it should be different. 

or it could be dinner with A, overnight with B and then breakfast with A.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i really wanted the moonshine. Was cause of a rift with my local AD. While i was not promised one categorically, i was told i was number one on the list. Followed up religiously. Then i was told no watch arrived locally. I didnt believe AD. I thought they just gave their allocation to somebody else. Couldnt believe not one of the 1,014 arrived here. Some months later, someone told me no unit did arrive. So maybe AD was telling truth. To be honest, havent seen one here even in pictures. Just the posters.
> 
> will take a look at ploprof more. Nice dynamic sir.
> 
> ...


The website says that the Moonshine is available exclusively at O Boutiques. Was your AD a Boutique?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> well, some would say if youre doing it right, it should be different.
> 
> or it could be dinner with A, overnight with B and then breakfast with A.


Or dinner with A, overnight with A and B because A texted B to come over after dessert, and then breakfast with both A and B because neither of them got jealous and they are willing to share you happily.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The website says that the Moonshine is available exclusively at O Boutiques. Was your AD a Boutique?


yes it is. They offered me other boutique only stuff but i declined.

my beef is, if they didnt tell me i was number one, i could have tried others. Because they told me i was number one, i didnt even bother with others. When they told me they didnt get an allocation (which i couldnt believe and made me mad), it was only then that i asked my contacts in other countries and by then i was told, it's too late.

i am thinking maybe owner swapped a moonshine for several of the steel. As there were lots of those here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Or dinner with A, overnight with A and B because A texted B to come over after dessert, and then breakfast with both A and B because neither of them got jealous and they are willing to share you happily.


that's a sappie move. I could never pull that off.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> yes it is. They offered me other boutique only stuff but i declined.
> 
> my beef is, if they didnt tell me i was number one, i could have tried others. Because they told me i was number one, i didnt even bother with others. When they told me they didnt get an allocation (which i couldnt believe and made me mad), it was only then that i asked my contacts in other countries and by then i was told, it's too late.
> 
> i am thinking maybe owner swapped a moonshine for several of the steel. As there were lots of those here.


So they strung you along and Heisman'ed you?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> So they strung you along and Heisman'ed you?


in a manner of speaking, yes. They didnt promise or guarantee though. They just said i was top of the list. But it's like getting a 50% commission of a sale that didnt push thru. So 50% of nothing is nothing.

from that day forward, i boycotted them and got my omegas elsewhere (in other countries) since they are sole boutique in our country.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> in a manner of speaking, yes. They didnt promise or guarantee though. They just said i was top of the list. But it's like getting a 50% commission of a sale that didnt push thru. So 50% of nothing is nothing.
> 
> from that day forward, i boycotted them and got my omegas elsewhere (in other countries) since they are sole boutique in our country.


Sorry for your loss


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> The bill was $1k...so, not free.
> 
> It looks that way in the photo but it's only up to the upper arm. I'm thinking it's to limit movement of the wrist and elbow for the bone to heal.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. I know splinting 101 is to immobilize the joints above and below the injury.

Weird though. Friday night my 6 year old "broke" his arm as well. He's a bit of an adventurous kid and probably dodged this bullet 1000 times. But not this time. He launched himself off the side of one of our arm chairs and landed awkwardly. Also just like your wife, it's more a small crack than a break. The ER docs decided not to put a cast on Friday night, but the next day we saw a ortho specialist and he decided to put one on. Same thing, no pain, just has to get used to it. Luckily it's his left and he's right handed. Poor kid . It's been a stressful few days though.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Sorry to hear. I know splinting 101 is to immobilize the joints above and below the injury.
> 
> Weird though. Friday night my 6 year old "broke" his arm as well. He's a bit of an adventurous kid and probably dodged this bullet 1000 times. But not this time. He launched himself off the side of one of our arm chairs and landed awkwardly. Also just like your wife, it's more a small crack than a break. The ER docs decided not to put a cast on Friday night, but the next day we saw a ortho specialist and he decided to put one on. Same thing, no pain, just has to get used to it. Luckily it's his left and he's right handed. Poor kid . It's been a stressful few days though.


On the bright side it's winter so he doesn't miss out on swimming.

A few years ago my son decided to shove a knife w a serrated edge (Scouts can be dangerous) into his leg just before we were flying off to the US. He was not pleased to see his siblings and cousins swimming while he had to sit on the sideline.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You double booked and met them both at the same restaurant?


Hell, I met them at the same table...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hell, I met them at the same table...


Gf.

It was awkward at first...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> On the bright side it's winter so he doesn't miss out on swimming.
> 
> A few years ago my son decided to shove a knife w a serrated edge (Scouts can be dangerous) into his leg just before we were flying off to the US. He was not pleased to see his siblings and cousins swimming while he had to sit on the sideline.


Ouch! Kids really are pre-programmed to horribly stress us out in strange and interesting ways huh?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good to know that she's not in pain and it's only slightly cracked. Need to take care of the missus and not let her carry any heavy load on her left hand.


Always the right hand.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Sorry to hear. I know splinting 101 is to immobilize the joints above and below the injury.
> 
> Weird though. Friday night my 6 year old "broke" his arm as well. He's a bit of an adventurous kid and probably dodged this bullet 1000 times. But not this time. He launched himself off the side of one of our arm chairs and landed awkwardly. Also just like your wife, it's more a small crack than a break. The ER docs decided not to put a cast on Friday night, but the next day we saw a ortho specialist and he decided to put one on. Same thing, no pain, just has to get used to it. Luckily it's his left and he's right handed. Poor kid . It's been a stressful few days though.


Covered it in my favorite color. 
Did you know that's illegal in Barbados?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Sorry to hear. I know splinting 101 is to immobilize the joints above and below the injury.
> 
> Weird though. Friday night my 6 year old "broke" his arm as well. He's a bit of an adventurous kid and probably dodged this bullet 1000 times. But not this time. He launched himself off the side of one of our arm chairs and landed awkwardly. Also just like your wife, it's more a small crack than a break. The ER docs decided not to put a cast on Friday night, but the next day we saw a ortho specialist and he decided to put one on. Same thing, no pain, just has to get used to it. Luckily it's his left and he's right handed. Poor kid . It's been a stressful few days though.


Can't like that news but fortunately fractures in children generally heal quickly unless some weird break.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Another hard day at work I am enjoying in German







👍


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Another hard day at work I am enjoying in German
> View attachment 15684708


Very nice Mario! Where's the shirt?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Covered it in my favorite color.
> Did you know that's illegal in Barbados?


Really? Is it like impersonating law enforcement or military?

He picked it out himself from multiple options.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Sorry to hear. I know splinting 101 is to immobilize the joints above and below the injury.
> 
> Weird though. Friday night my 6 year old "broke" his arm as well. He's a bit of an adventurous kid and probably dodged this bullet 1000 times. But not this time. He launched himself off the side of one of our arm chairs and landed awkwardly. Also just like your wife, it's more a small crack than a break. The ER docs decided not to put a cast on Friday night, but the next day we saw a ortho specialist and he decided to put one on. Same thing, no pain, just has to get used to it. Luckily it's his left and he's right handed. Poor kid . It's been a stressful few days though.


Can't like for obvious reasons, speedy recovery


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Can't like that news but fortunately fractures in children generally heal quickly unless some weird break.


Specialist didn't seem concerned at all. It's a very minor sliver of a crack in his "distal humerus". 4 weeks in the cast and hopefully good as new.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Very nice Mario! Where's the shirt?


I had a sweater at work today - an ugly sweater, so I pulled up my sleeve so you wouldn't laugh at it.

Your shirt is great!

The watch will go in the crowd ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> It was awkward at first...
> 
> View attachment 15684616


Gf again.

... then we ordered some drinks and it was all good.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Really? Is it like impersonating law enforcement or military?
> 
> He picked it out himself from multiple options.


Proud of him 

Dunno I just try to remember not to pack certain shoes bathing suit t shirt pants etc


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Proud of him
> 
> Dunno I just try to remember not to pack certain shoes bathing suit t shirt pants etc


That brings up an unfortunate visual...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Always the right hand.


Thing is she's my right hand so...
Kidding aside, I always do the heavy lifting, broken wrist or not.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf again.
> 
> ... then we ordered some drinks and it was all good.
> 
> View attachment 15684777


You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That brings up an unfortunate visual...





BigSeikoFan said:


> That brings up an unfortunate visual...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Another hard day at work I am enjoying in German
> View attachment 15684708


The Lange 1815 UP/DOWN is my favorite high end dress watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Specialist didn't seem concerned at all. It's a very minor sliver of a crack in his "distal humerus". 4 weeks in the cast and hopefully good as new.


Kids heal fast!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

While the beaver guy is ghosting me, gonna try shark. This is some cool looking stuff.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never ask two women out on a date at the same time. Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> View attachment 15684371


I once almost did that, and they were, unbeknownst to me at the time, sisters!

I married the prettier one


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> you cant sell that sir. Even if she says you can. They have a different vocabulary sir. The nuances are hard for us to fathom.


Agreed.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> that's a sappie move. I could never pull that off.


I feel like whomever ended up wearing sappies watch afterbreakfast would be the one he'd call in 3 days


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I once almost did that, and they were, unbeknownst to me at the time, sisters!


So you have a certain type, huh?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Diversity is highly overrated. See pic
> 
> That being said, I think I'll go through with my trading plan* after Chinese New year. Right now things are a little hectic with work, and it doesn't help that my wife just broke her wrist needs to be in a cast for 6 weeks.
> 
> * If you haven't heard I'll planning on getting rid of the Tudor chronograph and the 75090 Sub for a Loreato. Haven't decided between the 38 or the 42 just yet, need to try those on wrist before deciding. But I think I'm pretty much sold on a blue dial either way.


Blue dial looks good, But i reckon 38 is a bit too small for you. The octagon bezel take some real estate and you wont probably get to see much of a dial in a 38.

Sorry to hear about Mrs Mui on wrist fracture. Six weeks will fly mate...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Sorry to hear. I know splinting 101 is to immobilize the joints above and below the injury.
> 
> Weird though. Friday night my 6 year old "broke" his arm as well. He's a bit of an adventurous kid and probably dodged this bullet 1000 times. But not this time. He launched himself off the side of one of our arm chairs and landed awkwardly. Also just like your wife, it's more a small crack than a break. The ER docs decided not to put a cast on Friday night, but the next day we saw a ortho specialist and he decided to put one on. Same thing, no pain, just has to get used to it. Luckily it's his left and he's right handed. Poor kid . It's been a stressful few days though.


Wishing a speedy recovery mate..


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> While the beaver guy is ghosting me, gonna try shark. This is some cool looking stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throw on some ice blue stitching and I reckon that would look great on BSF's Tiffany


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> Blue dial looks good, But i reckon 38 is a bit too small for you. The octagon bezel take some real estate and you wont probably get to see much of a dial in a 38.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Mrs Mui on wrist fracture. Six weeks will fly mate...


We'll have to see. For what it's worth the 40mm Tudor North Flag at 40mm with the integrated bracelet looked perfect for my wrist when I tried it. But like you said they 42 will offer more dial real estate to show off that clous de Paris...

And thanks.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Or dinner with A, overnight with A and B because A texted B to come over after dessert, and then breakfast with both A and B because neither of them got jealous and they are willing to share you happily.


I'd rather be with a woman than a letter...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15684864


Patagucci shorts eh BT?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Sorry to hear. I know splinting 101 is to immobilize the joints above and below the injury.
> 
> Weird though. Friday night my 6 year old "broke" his arm as well. He's a bit of an adventurous kid and probably dodged this bullet 1000 times. But not this time. He launched himself off the side of one of our arm chairs and landed awkwardly. Also just like your wife, it's more a small crack than a break. The ER docs decided not to put a cast on Friday night, but the next day we saw a ortho specialist and he decided to put one on. Same thing, no pain, just has to get used to it. Luckily it's his left and he's right handed. Poor kid . It's been a stressful few days though.


Hope he has a full recovery...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I seem to have rediscovered posting crap in other parts of the forum


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Patagucci shorts eh BT?


you know even tho of late Patagonia is kinda douchey...I started wearing their gear back in my white water days and to this day still the only swim suit I wear.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hell, I met them at the same table...


You. Are. A. Brave. Man.

For that, you got many Likes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> It was awkward at first...
> 
> View attachment 15684616


I am sure it was until someone gave a wink and they knew how the night was going to pan out


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Ouch! Kids really are pre-programmed to horribly stress us out in strange and interesting ways huh?


LOL. My sister in law - when she was a child - fell forward on a swing and broke her two arms at the humerus bone. She had to be spoon fed for a few months, by my wife.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Thing is she's my right hand so...
> Kidding aside, I always do the heavy lifting, broken wrist or not.


You good man.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'd rather be with a woman than a letter...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


How about B1 and B2?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I seem to have rediscovered posting crap in other parts of the forum


Good. I did that too and found a couple of anti- fans. LOL


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good. I did that too and found a couple of anti- fans. LOL


So did I. It's a scary world out there on the boards. Lots of "Fake News".

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. My sister in law - when she was a child - fell forward on a swing and broke her two arms at the humerus bone. She had to be spoon fed for a few months, by my wife.


Can't like that. Ouch again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> So did I. It's a scary world out there on the boards. Lots of "Fake News".
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have given up on most of the other sub-forum and I only hang around in a few threads these days.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Can't like that. Ouch again.


You got to like that. According to my wife, her sister had a propensity to break limbs and get injured.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have given up on most of the other sub-forum and I only hang around in a few threads these days.


looked like you were doing fine out there to me.... secret is use your high post count and say things like "nice watch"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> you know even tho of late Patagonia is kinda douchey...I started wearing their gear back in my white water days and to this day still the only swim suit I wear.


I think that's most outdoor brands now that wearing athletic wear for leisure is a thing


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about B1 and B2?


It is a Tuesday


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good. I did that too and found a couple of anti- fans. LOL


I'm sure I will ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> So did I. It's a scary world out there on the boards. Lots of "Fake News".
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


There's a thread about brand ambassadors and some guy posted that it's made him buy stuff. I was dying to post a pic about BIll COsby with a Rolex and ask what he was planning


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> looked like you were doing fine out there to me.... secret is use your high post count and say things like "nice watch"


LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It is a Tuesday


GOdfrey

Guess what's now in my head Bro Dog


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There's a thread about brand ambassadors and some guy posted that it's made him buy stuff. I was dying to post a pic about BIll COsby with a Rolex and ask what he was planning


I took over one about how much would you spend on a strap. It clickbaited me. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think that's most outdoor brands now that wearing athletic wear for leisure is a thing


Patagonia is on that BS thing about don't buy me and save the planet. So every reporter wears it...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I'd rather be with a woman than a letter...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Especialy if she's a B, right?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Patagonia is on that BS thing about don't buy me and save the planet. So every reporter wears it...


*eye roll*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> looked like you were doing fine out there to me.... secret is use your high post count and say things like "nice watch"


I was learning a thing or two from the likes of Watchbreath and Sticky. 😁


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm sure I will ;-)


Change your flag from Central African Republic to Nigeria. You might get a lot more "fans". LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> GOdfrey
> 
> Guess what's now in my head Bro Dog


The song from Bananas in Pyjamas?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Patagonia is on that BS thing about don't buy me and save the planet. So every reporter wears it...


DBs! Such hypocrisy. "Don't worry guys, it'll make the tree huggers want to buy us more!"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was learning a thing or two from the likes of Watchbreath and Sticky. 😁


LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Change your flag from Central African Republic to Nigeria. You might get a lot more "fans". LOL


Yeah true, people most people won't know where that one is from


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The song from Bananas in Pyjamas?


Thank you ... jerk ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank you ... jerk ;-)


You're welcome. We're here to please.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Especialy if she's a B, right?


How about this one?








I hear she puts out.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her top says she's an A, so she must put out. I guess a B or an A are both friendlier than a C.  I'm stopping now!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. My sister in law - when she was a child - fell forward on a swing and broke her two arms at the humerus bone. She had to be spoon fed for a few months, by my wife.


Can't like that post. That would have been an awful injury although not catastrophic.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good. I did that too and found a couple of anti- fans. LOL


I've found sound input and advice is often met with crickets on a number of outside sites, and is too often not worth the effort.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I've found sound input and advice is often met with crickets on a number of outside sites, and is too often not worth the effort.


Sad isn't it? Do the right thing and you don't get anything. Dunno if it's just me but the world just seems to seek out information providing confirmation bias more and more


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sad isn't it? Do the right thing and you don't get anything. Dunno if it's just me but the world just seems to seek out information providing confirmation bias more and more


Too many channels, too easy to find yourself being echoed by a thousand others who think just like you.

Or, worse, going into the wrong channels.

Websites live or die on engagement, and outrage breeds engagement. But there's no metric for actual human emotion, either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sad isn't it? Do the right thing and you don't get anything. Dunno if it's just me but the world just seems to seek out information providing confirmation bias more and more


Frustrating when someone whose mind is already made up reaches out for advice. And gotta love those who start multiple threads in an attempt to appear erudite and important.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I once almost did that, and they were, unbeknownst to me at the time, sisters!
> 
> I married the prettier one


sisters. Hmmmm.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Lagetha broke her arm coming off a horse about 10 years ago. Bad break. Really bad break.

she did commute to work (1 hr each way) driving one handed for a couple of months.
I tried it once, gave up after 40 mins. She’s one tough (Irish) viking chick.

i did all the cooking, for fun I used to tease her by commencing to eat without cutting her steak...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've found sound input and advice is often met with crickets on a number of outside sites, and is too often not worth the effort.


That is a good observation because in this day and age, people are just not used to hearing negative feedback. Kids are too used to being praised at school that when they grow up, they can't handle any feedback that isn't "you're fantastic", "good choice of watch" or "well done". Sound input and advice contrary to what the masses say are met with abuse.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sad isn't it? Do the right thing and you don't get anything. Dunno if it's just me but the world just seems to seek out information providing confirmation bias more and more


Saw you posted a response in that 25 year old guy who wanted to buy a rose gold JLC. Entertaining to see the responses from everyone from the US and UK telling him to F-it and wear that watch without realising the OP's cultural background. LOL.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Too many channels, too easy to find yourself being echoed by a thousand others who think just like you.
> 
> Or, worse, going into the wrong channels.
> 
> Websites live or die on engagement, and outrage breeds engagement. But there's no metric for actual human emotion, either.


Nicely expressed.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Saw you posted a response in that 25 year old guy who wanted to buy a rose gold JLC. Entertaining to see the responses from everyone from the US and UK telling him to F-it and wear that watch without realising the OP's cultural background. LOL.


Yeah I know. Interesting to see that you were probably the only person who seemed to understand what the guy was talking about which was "I really like this but I'm concerned about what it says about me, the latter is something that is very important to me culturally".

ON a similar note to 59's post above, people don't just seek confirmation bias but the people responding rarely read to see what is going on.

Maybe do an experiment. Title is x or y then do a big long post that eventually drops off topic and put in other things it and somewhere in the middle hide in "I'm just doing an experiment about who actually pays attention to the post and not just respond to the topic title"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is a good observation because in this day and age, people are just not used to hearing negative feedback. Kids are too used to being praised at school that when they grow up, they can't handle any feedback that isn't "you're fantastic", "good choice of watch" or "well done". Sound input and advice contrary to what the masses say are met with abuse.


Because we sadly live in a world where pointing out a different in opinion is taken as abuse, or worse still, interpreted as discrimination


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I know. Interesting to see that you were probably the only person who seemed to understand what the guy was talking about which was "I really like this but I'm concerned about what it says about me, the latter is something that is very important to me culturally".
> 
> ON a similar note to 59's post above, people don't just seek confirmation bias but the people responding rarely read to see what is going on.
> 
> Maybe do an experiment. Title is x or y then do a big long post that eventually drops off topic and put in other things it and somewhere in the middle hide in "I'm just doing an experiment about who actually pays attention to the post and not just respond to the topic title"


i like omegas


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Nicely expressed.


x2


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Because we sadly live in a world where pointing out a different in opinion is taken as abuse, or worse still, interpreted as discrimination


i b me; u b u


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> i like omegas


LOL I miss those randoms who came on the old thread when we were 100k+ posts deep


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> i b me; u be u


That's racism BT


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Lagetha broke her arm coming off a horse about 10 years ago. Bad break. Really bad break.
> 
> she did commute to work (1 hr each way) driving one handed for a couple of months.
> I tried it once, gave up after 40 mins. She's one tough (Irish) viking chick.
> ...


I gave you a like primarily for the Irish Viking woman you married. Obviously she has both mental as well as physical toughness. Like BT, I strongly suspect you married way above your station too.

Amazing how many people fail to realize the impact the Vikings made on the Irish. Your better half a case in point.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. My sister in law - when she was a child - fell forward on a swing and broke her two arms at the humerus bone. She had to be spoon fed for a few months, by my wife.


I fell forward on my right arm after a vicious tackle from behind playing indoor soccer in uni and broke my radius and ulna just below the elbow joint.
Took 2 operations, (didn't set properly the first time) and many months to recover and I still have wire in the joint.
The guy that did it got "cleaned up" by my team-mates...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about B1 and B2?


You know where you can stick your bananas...



SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good. I did that too and found a couple of anti- fans. LOL


And good to see you giving guidance to mods...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Especialy if she's a B, right?


C...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sad isn't it? Do the right thing and you don't get anything. Dunno if it's just me but the world just seems to seek out information providing confirmation bias more and more


Not just you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I know. Interesting to see that you were probably the only person who seemed to understand what the guy was talking about which was "I really like this but I'm concerned about what it says about me, the latter is something that is very important to me culturally".
> 
> ON a similar note to 59's post above, people don't just seek confirmation bias but the people responding rarely read to see what is going on.
> 
> Maybe do an experiment. Title is x or y then do a big long post that eventually drops off topic and put in other things it and somewhere in the middle hide in "I'm just doing an experiment about who actually pays attention to the post and not just respond to the topic title"


I did a thread on moon watches testing this...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I did a thread on moon watches testing this...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I remember that one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> I fell forward on my right arm after a vicious tackle from behind playing indoor soccer in uni and broke my radius and ulna just below the elbow joint.
> Took 2 operations, (didn't set properly the first time) and many months to recover and I still have wire in the joint.
> The guy that did it got "cleaned up" by my team-mates...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sports injuries can be horrendous. Yours would have been right up there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I know. Interesting to see that you were probably the only person who seemed to understand what the guy was talking about which was "I really like this but I'm concerned about what it says about me, the latter is something that is very important to me culturally".
> 
> ON a similar note to 59's post above, people don't just seek confirmation bias but the people responding rarely read to see what is going on.
> 
> Maybe do an experiment. Title is x or y then do a big long post that eventually drops off topic and put in other things it and somewhere in the middle hide in "I'm just doing an experiment about who actually pays attention to the post and not just respond to the topic title"


Sounds like a great plan to see how much people actually read a post. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I miss those randoms who came on the old thread when we were 100k+ posts deep


We still get the odd random posts. These days, some of the newbies who sign up avoid this thread because they are the same scammers that got burned and have created a new account.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Frustrating when someone whose mind is already made up reaches out for advice. And gotta love those who start multiple threads in an attempt to appear erudite and important.


I never understood that. I might ask for information, but advice is a different thing altogether. I like to understand people's opinions in the context of their own reasoning and map that for myself onto my own decision criteria. Few people know or care enough about those to do that mapping for me, or at least to do it well.

I should have learned by now that it's nearly impossible for many people to disentangle their own preferences from anything and their "advice" is generally more relevant to themselves than the advisee.

Somewhere along the way I must have turned into a grumpy old man. Time to go yell at a cloud.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Birds two nights in a row....

duck breast cooked by moi










followed by pheasant cooked by exec chef Lagetha....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I fell forward on my right arm after a vicious tackle from behind playing indoor soccer in uni and broke my radius and ulna just below the elbow joint.
> Took 2 operations, (didn't set properly the first time) and many months to recover and I still have wire in the joint.
> The guy that did it got "cleaned up" by my team-mates...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Tsk, tsk, tsk. I would like to tackle a girl from her behind but never got tackled from behind by a man. Too much rough play.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You know where you can stick your bananas...
> 
> 
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


In the mouth, of course!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And good to see you giving guidance to mods...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I did a thread on moon watches testing this...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Where? Which sub-forum?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I got word today I’d be going home Wednesday. So tomorrow is my last day of full activity at the rehabilitation unit. I will have spent 11 days at the hospital being treated with the very best medicine has to offer and another 10 days at one the finest rehabilitation units I could ever imagine for a total of three weeks away from home. 

During those three weeks I received absolutely top notch treatment and could conceive of nothing better. However I can’t help but think of those throughout this COVID nightmare that did not, to whom by heart goes out.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Today was a good day.... new tractor delivered....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I got word today I'd be going home Wednesday. So tomorrow is my last day of full activity at the rehabilitation unit. I will have spent 11 days at the hospital being treated with the very best medicine has to offer and another 10 days at one the finest rehabilitation units I could ever imagine for a total of three weeks away from home.
> 
> During those three weeks I received absolutely top notch treatment and could conceive of nothing better. However I can't help but think of those throughout this COVID nightmare that did not, to whom by heart goes out.


Woohoo! Happy to read that you'll be discharged soon and all good to be heading home.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I got word today I'd be going home Wednesday. So tomorrow is my last day of full activity at the rehabilitation unit. I will have spent 11 days at the hospital being treated with the very best medicine has to offer and another 10 days at one the finest rehabilitation units I could ever imagine for a total of three weeks away from home.
> 
> During those three weeks I received absolutely top notch treatment and could conceive of nothing better. However I can't help but think of those throughout this COVID nightmare that did not, to whom by heart goes out.


59er I'm so glad you're back to normal soon. Once appropriate, Cork up your best whiskey or wine and give Mrs 59er a big hug...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Today was a good day.... new tractor delivered....
> View attachment 15685392
> 
> 
> View attachment 15685395


And I was happy about unboxing our new Dyson this weekend. (the purple one)

Count me as a brand loyalist for: Honda, Apple, Rowenta, and Dyson.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> 59er I'm so glad your back to normal soon. Once appropriate, Cork up your best whiskey or wine and give Mrs 59er a big hug...


x2 and give your nurses a big goodbye


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was learning a thing or two from the likes of Watchbreath and Sticky. 😁


_
"Fiat money." _WB thinks we're a monetary policy forum...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got yer Woman A right here.










She's got most of the alphabet covered too...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> And good to see you giving guidance to mods...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not that there are many left to hear it...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sad isn't it? Do the right thing and you don't get anything. Dunno if it's just me but the world just seems to seek out information providing confirmation bias more and more


Never let facts get in the way of a strongly held position.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sounds like a great plan to see how much people actually read a post. LOL.


Wait, did you say something? 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I know. Interesting to see that you were probably the only person who seemed to understand what the guy was talking about which was "I really like this but I'm concerned about what it says about me, the latter is something that is very important to me culturally".
> 
> ON a similar note to 59's post above, people don't just seek confirmation bias but the people responding rarely read to see what is going on.
> 
> Maybe do an experiment. Title is x or y then do a big long post that eventually drops off topic and put in other things it and somewhere in the middle hide in "I'm just doing an experiment about who actually pays attention to the post and not just respond to the topic title"


i only respond to topic title most of the time. 

so my opinion on omega is ....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Her top says she's an A, so she must put out. I guess a B or an A are both friendlier than a C.  I'm stopping now!


Good plan.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Today was a good day.... new tractor delivered....
> View attachment 15685392
> 
> 
> View attachment 15685395


Sweet!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I did a thread on moon watches testing this...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Was that the 'experiment from some time ago?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember that one.


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We still get the odd random posts. These days, some of the newbies who sign up avoid this thread because they are the same scammers that got burned and have created a new account.


hahaha - that never crossed my mind they were the return scammers


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I never understood that. I might ask for information, but advice is a different thing altogether. I like to understand people's opinions in the context of their own reasoning and map that for myself onto my own decision criteria. Few people know or care enough about those to do that mapping for me, or at least to do it well.
> 
> I should have learned by now that it's nearly impossible for many people to disentangle their own preferences from anything and their "advice" is generally more relevant to themselves than the advisee.
> 
> Somewhere along the way I must have turned into a grumpy old man. Time to go yell at a cloud.


Your post count would be much higher if you just posted the following:
get the Speedy/Sub
Save more and get the Speedy/Sub


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk. I would like to tackle a girl from her behind but never got tackled from behind by a man. Too much rough play.


Surprising, you've been to Sydney right?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Birds two nights in a row....
> 
> duck breast cooked by moi
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I got word today I'd be going home Wednesday. So tomorrow is my last day of full activity at the rehabilitation unit. I will have spent 11 days at the hospital being treated with the very best medicine has to offer and another 10 days at one the finest rehabilitation units I could ever imagine for a total of three weeks away from home.
> 
> During those three weeks I received absolutely top notch treatment and could conceive of nothing better. However I can't help but think of those throughout this COVID nightmare that did not, to whom by heart goes out.


That's excellent news 59, so happy to hear  (and a very touching last sentence)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never let facts get in the way of a strongly held position.


If people throw you facts just yell louder


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Surprising, you've been to Sydney right?


LOL. Yes, but I have never been to Sydney during the Mardi Gras. Not that I intend to.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If people throw you facts just yell louder


You must be the one that taught my daughter that. She shouts people down and now she is studying the most appropriate uni course suitable for her.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If people throw you facts just yell louder


one of the brightest engineers i knew said "reality happens"

i often think of that these days.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You must be the one that taught my daughter that. *She shouts people down *and now she is studying the most appropriate uni course suitable for her.


This course?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Your post count would be much higher if you just posted the following:
> get the Speedy/Sub
> Save more and get the Speedy/Sub


It's iconic! (Applies to either).

You touched on another of my pet peeves, saving/value. I rarely comment on it (because it's none of my business), but it bugs me to see people saving for a luxury watch or devoting enough of their resources to one that they're obsessed with value retention. I've seen too many such people come to grief. My house is the only thing I ever bought that I expected to have any lasting value.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sad isn't it? Do the right thing and you don't get anything. Dunno if it's just me but the world just seems to seek out information providing confirmation bias more and more


It's not just you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Too many channels, too easy to find yourself being echoed by a thousand others who think just like you.
> 
> Or, worse, going into the wrong channels.
> 
> Websites live or die on engagement, and outrage breeds engagement. But there's no metric for actual human emotion, either.


Yep


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> sisters. Hmmmm.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Lagetha broke her arm coming off a horse about 10 years ago. Bad break. Really bad break.
> 
> she did commute to work (1 hr each way) driving one handed for a couple of months.
> I tried it once, gave up after 40 mins. She's one tough (Irish) viking chick.
> ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Sports injuries can be horrendous. Yours would have been right up there.


I know what you mean. I still suffer from it occasionally...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where? Which sub-forum?


BSi linked it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I got word today I'd be going home Wednesday. So tomorrow is my last day of full activity at the rehabilitation unit. I will have spent 11 days at the hospital being treated with the very best medicine has to offer and another 10 days at one the finest rehabilitation units I could ever imagine for a total of three weeks away from home.
> 
> During those three weeks I received absolutely top notch treatment and could conceive of nothing better. However I can't help but think of those throughout this COVID nightmare that did not, to whom by heart goes out.


Great news @5959HH. Let's hope we can vax as many as possible and eradicate this scourge...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Today was a good day.... new tractor delivered....
> View attachment 15685392
> 
> 
> View attachment 15685395


Wow, traded in your Dear John for a John Deere. Nice.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I got word today I'd be going home Wednesday. So tomorrow is my last day of full activity at the rehabilitation unit. I will have spent 11 days at the hospital being treated with the very best medicine has to offer and another 10 days at one the finest rehabilitation units I could ever imagine for a total of three weeks away from home.
> 
> During those three weeks I received absolutely top notch treatment and could conceive of nothing better. However I can't help but think of those throughout this COVID nightmare that did not, to whom by heart goes out.


Good news mate.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> And I was happy about unboxing our new Dyson this weekend. (the purple one)
> 
> Count me as a brand loyalist for: Honda, Apple, Rowenta, and Dyson.
> 
> View attachment 15685401


For Dyson-- +1


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> This course?
> View attachment 15685601


LOL. Her bark is more deadly than her bite.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> BSi linked it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh, that was the old one. I thought you started a new thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> For Dyson-- +1


Minus, minus, plus one is still minus one?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It's iconic! (Applies to either).
> 
> You touched on another of my pet peeves, saving/value. I rarely comment on it (because it's none of my business), but it bugs me to see people saving for a luxury watch or devoting enough of their resources to one that they're obsessed with value retention. I've seen too many such people come to grief. My house is the only thing I ever bought that I expected to have any lasting value.


I agree, I see most purchases as a right off and don't care for plethora of watch appreciation threads.

However, we bought our first house in the early 1990s when house prices were in a slump and interest rates were 12-13%. Since then house prices have gone up and interest rates down to historic levels, but coming into the house market at the time point has left its mark on how I even see longterm house prices.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


also what i had in mind


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I got word today I'd be going home Wednesday. So tomorrow is my last day of full activity at the rehabilitation unit. I will have spent 11 days at the hospital being treated with the very best medicine has to offer and another 10 days at one the finest rehabilitation units I could ever imagine for a total of three weeks away from home.
> 
> During those three weeks I received absolutely top notch treatment and could conceive of nothing better. However I can't help but think of those throughout this COVID nightmare that did not, to whom by heart goes out.


I sure am glad you made it brother. Luv ya man. No ****. NTTAWWT

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So first shark strap. Changed up this one a bit. Little thicker and fixed keeper just because. It's pretty sexy.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Minus, minus, plus one is still minus one?


That was more like Dyson with a tail


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Was that the 'experiment from some time ago?


That's the one.

Some of the responses were interesting to say the least.

There was even one person who went to extraordinary lengths to meet the criteria, so he PM'd me about his thoughts about how badly I framed the question (deliberately by the way) rather than respond to the thread and "break the rules"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If people throw you facts just yell louder


Me...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You must be the one that taught my daughter that. She shouts people down and now she is studying the most appropriate uni course suitable for her.


Political Science?

Which reminds me, does anyone know where @yngrshr is?

(I think he did PS, or was it @ithardin?)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> It's not just you.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, that was the old one. I thought you started a new thread.


Nah. No time for new threads now.
Human Resource Management assignment beckons...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> So first shark strap. Changed up this one a bit. Little thicker and fixed keeper just because. It's pretty sexy.
> View attachment 15685797
> View attachment 15685798


Wow!...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Political Science?
> 
> Which reminds me, does anyone know where @yngrshr is?
> 
> ...


Quite a few "regulars" - can't call them that anymore- have dropped off the radar. The was the young guy wolf or something and his not around too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Is it wrong if I like that more than a Sub? No crown guard and a better edged bezel. Tudor/Rolex whatev. That's a sharp piece.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Incoming









my wrist. But not my watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> So first shark strap. Changed up this one a bit. Little thicker and fixed keeper just because. It's pretty sexy.
> View attachment 15685797
> View attachment 15685798


Big Al that's incredible.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Quite a few "regulars" - can't call them that anymore- have dropped off the radar. The was the young guy wolf or something and his not around too.


Nobby too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> one of the brightest engineers i knew said "reality happens"
> 
> i often think of that these days.


That's sad, Clever and sadly true

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> It's iconic! (Applies to either).
> 
> You touched on another of my pet peeves, saving/value. I rarely comment on it (because it's none of my business), but it bugs me to see people saving for a luxury watch or devoting enough of their resources to one that they're obsessed with value retention. I've seen too many such people come to grief. My house is the only thing I ever bought that I expected to have any lasting value.


Yeah exactly that. Luxury goods should no be purchased with any idea of value retention.

My attitude is treat it as dead money (it is) and in the event i have to sell breaking even is a massive win. Even the idea of saving for it. If you're buying a luxury good and it's something that you need to save for years and years you probably shouldn't be buying it in the first place

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> It's not just you.


Confirmation bias, sweet!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I agree, I see most purchases as a right off and don't care for plethora of watch appreciation threads.
> 
> However, we bought our first house in the early 1990s when house prices were in a slump and interest rates were 12-13%. Since then house prices have gone up and interest rates down to historic levels, but coming into the house market at the time point has left its mark on how I even see longterm house prices.


Well house prices are another interesting. I'd love to see how the vast majority of home owners (owner occupied) will go having to repay their mortgage with a 15% interest rate

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> So first shark strap. Changed up this one a bit. Little thicker and fixed keeper just because. It's pretty sexy.
> View attachment 15685797
> View attachment 15685798


Looks very nice!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Incoming
> View attachment 15685991
> 
> 
> my wrist. But not my watch.


You got a new wrist?? Nice!

Well nice work on the watch; @sportura will have to issue his MOR Daytona card

Brother of OoO


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. My sister in law - when she was a child - fell forward on a swing and broke her two arms at the humerus bone. She had to be spoon fed for a few months, by my wife.


And never lets her forget it, no doubt


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Today was a good day.... new tractor delivered....
> View attachment 15685392
> 
> 
> View attachment 15685395


Looks like you could fit 2, maybe 3, kegs of Guinness in there, good job!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nobby too.


I miss Nobby


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> So first shark strap. Changed up this one a bit. Little thicker and fixed keeper just because. It's pretty sexy.
> View attachment 15685797
> View attachment 15685798


nice one sir.

sharing my shark strap. Not as nice as yours.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Yep


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got a new wrist?? Nice!
> 
> Well nice work on the watch; @sportura will have to issue his MOR Daytona card
> 
> Brother of OoO


it's actually my father-in-law's. My wife got it for her dad. The back story is in the zenith vs daytona thread.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

After we all get vaxx'd, I need to find a place to take Jenna so she can wear this dress again.










Some place warm...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> So first shark strap. Changed up this one a bit. Little thicker and fixed keeper just because. It's pretty sexy.
> View attachment 15685797
> View attachment 15685798


That looks VERY cool!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> So first shark strap. Changed up this one a bit. Little thicker and fixed keeper just because. It's pretty sexy.
> View attachment 15685797
> View attachment 15685798


Give me a side shot on that fixed keeper. Ftw


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


>


Is that jman's?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I agree, I see most purchases as a right off and don't care for plethora of watch appreciation threads.
> 
> However, we bought our first house in the early 1990s when house prices were in a slump and interest rates were 12-13%. Since then house prices have gone up and interest rates down to historic levels, but coming into the house market at the time point has left its mark on how I even see longterm house prices.


That really resonates with me. The 1987 crash happened between the time we put money down and the closing, and the interest rate went up to 11-3/8%. Prices in this area collapsed and we couldn't refinance because we were deep under water for ten years. We just kept chipping away at it. There have been two real estate bubbles since then. I'll be happy to get back something like my initial purchase price after 30+ years.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> So first shark strap. Changed up this one a bit. Little thicker and fixed keeper just because. It's pretty sexy.
> View attachment 15685797
> View attachment 15685798


Omg. Out-f-ing-standing!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Incoming
> View attachment 15685991
> 
> 
> my wrist. But not my watch.


I had one of those!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Confirmation bias, sweet!
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I'll be happy to get back something like my initial purchase price after 30+ years.


It's all sooooo location-dependent, too, isn't it? I held onto my little condo in DC for fifteen years and was able to get back double what I owed, yet I _know_ that nearby areas (like where we're living now) ebbed and flowed so much over the same period that coming out ahead would be a crapshoot. I, and our realtor friend, keep reminding MrsBS about how lucky we got with the condo.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Give me a side shot on that fixed keeper. Ftw


Got you thinking about side shots, eh?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got you thinking about side shots, eh?


I had to go back to see what BT was talking about because I remember the Jenna side shot more than the strap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I had to go back to see what BT was talking about because I remember the Jenna side shot more than the strap.


I had been encouraging Big Al to do some fixed keepers...so was curious how it turned out on the side and bottom too!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I had been encouraging Big Al to do some fixed keepers...so was curious how it turned out on the side and bottom too!





Betterthere said:


> I had been encouraging Big Al to do some fixed keepers...so was curious how it turned out on the side and bottom too!


Lol. Probably would push it back a bit farther from the buckle next time. This strap is 3 layers thick so incorporating it was fairly easy.

































OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ looks good...yeah back some i would think not that I know


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Is that jman's?


No, a colleague from work. Very comfortable.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Lol. Probably would push it back a bit farther from the buckle next time. This strap is 3 layers thick so incorporating it was fairly easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really great mate.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Lol. Probably would push it back a bit farther from the buckle next time. This strap is 3 layers thick so incorporating it was fairly easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks right at home on the PAM!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Lol. Probably would push it back a bit farther from the buckle next time. This strap is 3 layers thick so incorporating it was fairly easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think it's waterproof? lmao


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Looks right at home on the PAM!


This one is gonna get sold. I'm not a fan of the fixed keepers and made it thicker than I prefer. I got a whole shark hide so there will be more. Lol


Betterthere said:


> think it's waterproof? lmao


Wouldn't recommend. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

It's Tuesday, yet again, Gentlemen!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The elder Mr-and-Mrs BS are now signed up for their first vax shots this coming Saturday with their second shots a month later.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15687189


New?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The elder Mr-and-Mrs BS are now signed up for their first vax shots this coming Saturday with their second shots a month later.


Moderna?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Moderna?


Not sure yet, I'll bet they'll be told once they get it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> New?


Bought in December.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I had been encouraging Big Al to do some fixed keepers...so was curious how it turned out on the side and bottom too!


BT, you're so demanding sometimes...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, you're so demanding sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 15687360


Look at those heals! Must be hard walking on tippy toes all night.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, you're so demanding sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 15687360


I'm very impressed by how the side and bottom turned out


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Vax is avail in my area now, and I qualify for the early round. Tomorrow, I think I'll try to set something up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey @Gunnar_917 check that thread out. LOL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm very impressed by how the side and bottom turned out


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Not sure yet, I'll bet they'll be told once they get it.


A month later is why I figured Moderna


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, you're so demanding sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 15687360


Looks good far away enough from the buckle and no sag.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @Gunnar_917 check that thread out. LOL.


Which


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Looks good far away enough from the buckle and no sag.


There's just not enough there to snag for my taste. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Which


Very resourceful. You found it!

For the others OoO guys, here it is. Speed posting to acheive 100 posts (spoiler alert: you...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A bit late but happy birthday, Mrs. BT!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi guys, seems like a stupid question, but I have a Rolex Datejust 36 126200 with white Roman dial, polished bezel and Oyster bracelet. I just ordered an Omega 300HM in ti and leather strap with 8400 movement. I think I'm gonna need to sell one and not sure which one to sell. 

I think the Omega might be the better watch per specs and completely different animals but this is actually a serious conundrum for me as I have turned 60 last year, retired and lost my mother over Christmas so not sure if I am thinking clearly. 

My mental health has ben suffering for most of last year and the Rolex was meant to be my exit watch as I consolidate my funds. The Omega purchase was a spur of the moment decision for me, but I recognise this too would be an excellent everyday wear piece. The DJ is probably one of the least popular models and I don't really want to take hit on what I paid (I paid nAustralian RRP at an AD).

The Omega retails for the same here as the Rolex Sub.

Some good advice would be appreciated.

Pete


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, seems like a stupid question, but I have a Rolex Datejust 36 126200 with white Roman dial, polished bezel and Oyster bracelet. I just ordered an Omega 300HM in ti and leather strap with 8400 movement. I think I'm gonna need to sell one and not sure which one to sell.
> 
> I think the Omega might be the better watch per specs and completely different animals but this is actually a serious conundrum for me as I have turned 60 last year, retired and lost my mother over Christmas so not sure if I am thinking clearly.
> 
> My mental health has ben suffering for most of last year and the Rolex was meant to be my exit watch as I consolidate my funds. The Omega purchase was a spur of the moment decision for me, but I recognise this too would be an excellent everyday wear piece. The DJ is probably one of the least popular models and I don't really want to take hit on what I paid (I paid nAustralian RRP at an AD).


Again, commiserations on the loss of your mum. It must be a hit if you're close to her. Keep yourself in a good place mentally and celebrate her life rather than be affixed on the sorrow. We're always here and always happy to cheer you up here online. If you need people, reach out to DaveandStu or Brisman who are your age and will always be to catch up.

Coming back to your watches, forgive me if you've already told us but do you have other divers watches Pete? If so, I would keep the Datejust since it is an exit watch for you.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Again, commiserations on the loss of your mum. It must be a hit if you're close to her. Keep yourself in a good place mentally and celebrate her life rather than be affixed on the sorrow. We're always here and always happy to cheer you up here online. If you need people, reach out to DaveandStu or Brisman who are your age and will always be to catch up.
> 
> Coming back to your watches, forgive me if you've already told us but do you have other divers watches Pete? If so, I would keep the Datejust since it is an exit watch for you.


Thanks mate, I tend to agree and the Rolex is the one I have kept the longest. The Omega was an impulse buy. I have flipped nearly every Omega I have owned.

My mum was virtually o sole parent so she did a lot for us. Not the easiest person in the World to get on with but she was always there.

I have met Brisbane on a few occasions, I need to connect more.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Lol. Probably would push it back a bit farther from the buckle next time. This strap is 3 layers thick so incorporating it was fairly easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really impressive and looks great on your PAM 572. Well done!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @Gunnar_917 check that thread out. LOL.


LOL if nothing else that OP is persistent

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15687405


Nice!

Brother of OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, seems like a stupid question, but I have a Rolex Datejust 36 126200 with white Roman dial, polished bezel and Oyster bracelet. I just ordered an Omega 300HM in ti and leather strap with 8400 movement. I think I'm gonna need to sell one and not sure which one to sell.
> 
> I think the Omega might be the better watch per specs and completely different animals but this is actually a serious conundrum for me as I have turned 60 last year, retired and lost my mother over Christmas so *not sure if I am thinking clearly.*
> 
> ...


Truly sucks, man. No rush.

I'd agree with Dog and say to sell the Omega if you have to. Impulse buys tend to weigh people down (done it myself) and it helps to let them go. The DJ would be a fine everyday exit watch.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Truly sucks, man. No rush.
> 
> I'd agree with Dog and say to sell the Omega if you have to. Impulse buys tend to weigh people down (done it myself) and it helps to let them go. The DJ would be a fine everyday exit watch.


Thanks for that. Yes, the Rolex does have more of an "emotional"impact and I have worn it through the worst days of my life, so I think that you are right.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL if nothing else that OP is persistent


well, he does have a watch to sell?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, seems like a stupid question, but I have a Rolex Datejust 36 126200 with white Roman dial, polished bezel and Oyster bracelet. I just ordered an Omega 300HM in ti and leather strap with 8400 movement. I think I'm gonna need to sell one and not sure which one to sell.
> 
> I think the Omega might be the better watch per specs and completely different animals but this is actually a serious conundrum for me as I have turned 60 last year, retired and lost my mother over Christmas so not sure if I am thinking clearly.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about things sucking so much. If you need a hand navigating the Australian mental health system fee free to PM me. It's not really any consolation but the events of 2020 made it hard for a lot of people to connect with others; if you had it tough before, 2020 just compounded the issues connecting with others. It was even harder on people going through transitional life events (such as retirement).

There's probably more to this decision than just the financial components of it; without answering the question on what I'd do in the situation, I'd:

think about whether you're happy with the Rolex as fulfilling that need?
try to think of it from a year from now (if your head space will let you think about things a year from now) - When you look at the Omega will it remind you of the sh.t times? Or will it be the thing you bought to cheer yourself up
If it were me I'd sell the watch that would bring me the most medium-to-long term joy. Worse case scenario you sell the one you want you can always buy it again (albeit used if secondhand watches are your thing)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@5959HH, are you at home or was that later on this week?

Congrats on progressing so much!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, seems like a stupid question, but I have a Rolex Datejust 36 126200 with white Roman dial, polished bezel and Oyster bracelet. I just ordered an Omega 300HM in ti and leather strap with 8400 movement. I think I'm gonna need to sell one and not sure which one to sell.
> 
> I think the Omega might be the better watch per specs and completely different animals but this is actually a serious conundrum for me as I have turned 60 last year, retired and lost my mother over Christmas so not sure if I am thinking clearly.
> 
> ...


Pete it would be difficult for me to offer meaningful advice to you as the shine is still on the Omega but maybe not the Rolex. If you were to sell the Omega, would you take a significant hit from what you put into it?

If at all possible my inclination would be to keep both. In the past whenever I kept another brand over a Rolex and sold the Rolex, I later regretted it. So if I had the same conundrum as you, I would be reticent to sell the Rolex. Just a couple of my random thoughts.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Thanks for that. Yes, the Rolex does have more of an "emotional"impact and I have worn it through the worst days of my life, so I think that you are right.


LOL I was trying to answer all your posts (instead of NRAing) and you posted this when I was writing the other one


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @5959HH, are you at home or was that later on this week?
> 
> Congrats on progressing so much!


Wednesday this week wasn't it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, seems like a stupid question, but I have a Rolex Datejust 36 126200 with white Roman dial, polished bezel and Oyster bracelet. I just ordered an Omega 300HM in ti and leather strap with 8400 movement. I think I'm gonna need to sell one and not sure which one to sell.
> 
> I think the Omega might be the better watch per specs and completely different animals but this is actually a serious conundrum for me as I have turned 60 last year, retired and lost my mother over Christmas so not sure if I am thinking clearly.
> 
> ...


Picked up on word "ordered"..is it possible to return it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Picked up on word "ordered"..is it possible to return it?


Not sure about Brisbane but the old Brisbane (when I used to live there in the 90s) would expect that a customer honours his word/purchase. Certainly is the case here in Perth where I now reside. An AD might cancel the sale and sell it off to another customer but you won't expect that they will trust you in future.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Thanks for that. Yes, the Rolex does have more of an "emotional"impact and I have worn it through the worst days of my life, so I think that you are right.


I think part of what we do here is try to reach out to brothers here who are going through rough patches like yourself and provide at least some degree of emotional support.

Obviously none of us can make the decision for you but maybe gently steer you in the right direction. I've certainly made my share of impulse buys and then some! My personal experience is impulse buys are generally gone sooner than later. Your dilemma is determining whether your impulse buy meets the bar as a keeper.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @5959HH, are you at home or was that later on this week?
> 
> Congrats on progressing so much!


TOMORROW!!!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Quite a few "regulars" - can't call them that anymore- have dropped off the radar. The was the young guy wolf or something and his not around too.


I'm still around. Just dealing with a lot at both work and in the personal life right now. I have largely limited my online time.

This should hopefully reverse course sooner rather than later!!!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Thanks for that. Yes, the Rolex does have more of an "emotional"impact and I have worn it through the worst days of my life, so I think that you are right.


wearing something thru the worst days can be good or bad.... may help with decision


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> TOMORROW!!!


you are gonna miss that food and all the attn


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

On a personal note, we got about 26” of snow where I am at in NJ. Threw my back out this morning after snowblower broke. 

Entire right leg is numb (sciatica). 

I love aging.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I'm still around. Just dealing with a lot at both work and in the personal life right now. I have largely limited my online time.
> 
> This should hopefully reverse course sooner rather than later!!!!!


best place to relax


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> On a personal note, we got about 26" of snow where I am at in NJ. Threw my back out this morning after snowblower broke.
> 
> Entire right leg is numb (sciatica).
> 
> *I love aging*.


you get used to it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> think it's waterproof? lmao


just dont wear near blood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm very impressed by how the side and bottom turned out


what are we talking about here? Jenna?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> you are gonna miss that food and all the attn


Keep in mind I'm going home. No shortage of either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> what are we talking about here? Jenna?


sharks


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Look at those heals! Must be hard walking on tippy toes all night.





Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm very impressed by how the side and bottom turned out


Yes.

Her side and bottom look great...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> TOMORROW!!!


bet your bottom dollar


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> On a personal note, we got about 26" of snow where I am at in NJ. Threw my back out this morning after snowblower broke.
> 
> Entire right leg is numb (sciatica).
> 
> I love aging.


Don't get no better neither. 









On a serious note sorry to hear of your mishap. Welcome back.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Keep in mind I'm going home. No shortage of either.


Then


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Don't get no better neither.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who recorded you and Mrs 59?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Who recorded you and Mrs 59?


Jenna


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, seems like a stupid question, but I have a Rolex Datejust 36 126200 with white Roman dial, polished bezel and Oyster bracelet. I just ordered an Omega 300HM in ti and leather strap with 8400 movement. I think I'm gonna need to sell one and not sure which one to sell.
> 
> I think the Omega might be the better watch per specs and completely different animals but this is actually a serious conundrum for me as I have turned 60 last year, retired and lost my mother over Christmas so not sure if I am thinking clearly.
> 
> ...





5959HH said:


> Pete it would be difficult for me to offer meaningful advice to you as the shine is still on the Omega but maybe not the Rolex. If you were to sell the Omega, would you take a significant hit from what you put into it?
> 
> If at all possible my inclination would be to keep both. In the past whenever I kept another brand over a Rolex and sold the Rolex, I later regretted it. So if I had the same conundrum as you, I would be reticent to sell the Rolex. Just a couple of my random thoughts.


That is never easy, and I fully believe that we still don't do enough for mental health (at least here in the US), although it is getting better!

Commenting on the watch dilema, I'd agree with 59 - I absolutely love my Seamaster "Spectre," but if push came to shove and it was the Spectre or my GMT Master II; I'd keep the Rolex. The Spectre wasn't an impulse buy for me, and I have some great history and memories with the watch, but I have those at least times two with the GMT.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> TOMORROW!!!


It's Wednesday here 59 ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> what are we talking about here? Jenna?


Yep! No idea what the original side and bottom was in reference to


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Jenna


She was jealous of Mrs 59 right?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you for your support guys, I think I have decided to keep the Rolex and sell the Omega, I bought it BNIB and when I tried to cancel the order the seller said PayPal will deduct fees as part of their new policy and his staff had already sent it off to Fedex. Then it became too hard.

I bought it at a really good price which was why it was an impulse buy as these models retail here for the same price as the new Rolex sub.

I'm confident I can recoup a little more than I paid for it, he's also including a bit of omega swag, whatever that is?

It should be here next week so will check it out then.

ATM finding it hard to concentrate etc. My siblings are the same. I even found myself feeling fuzzy hanging the washing out this morning. Doubly hard at this time as I got my mother's death certificate yesterday and the envelope was soggy because of the rain, it's all good now but kept having to look at it while drying it on a flat surface.

Really appreciate all the support fellas. I grew up in the 60's and as a result of that culture just trying to cope with the emotions.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Thank you for your support guys, I think I have decided to keep the Rolex and sell the Omega, I bought it BNIB and when I tried to cancel the order the seller said PayPal will deduct fees as part of their new policy and his staff had already sent it off to Fedex. Then it became too hard.
> 
> I bought it at a really good price which was why it was an impulse buy as these models retail here for the same price as the new Rolex sub.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan on the Omega.

Try to think of what is bothering you the most and try to resolve that in your mind. For some people, retiring can be disconcerting after the years of hard work. A hobby (not watches lol) or volunteering might be an option. As to your mother, just takes time. Mine has been dead 14 years. Actually Bo the Wonder Dog arrived the same month my mama passed. hmm maybe a dog would help. Not joking as a dog takes care and attention and focusing on them.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Thank you for your support guys, I think I have decided to keep the Rolex and sell the Omega, I bought it BNIB and when I tried to cancel the order the seller said PayPal will deduct fees as part of their new policy and his staff had already sent it off to Fedex. Then it became too hard.
> 
> I bought it at a really good price which was why it was an impulse buy as these models retail here for the same price as the new Rolex sub.
> 
> ...


All things considered I think you made the right decision to keep the Rolex


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> On a personal note, we got about 26" of snow where I am at in NJ. Threw my back out this morning after snowblower broke.
> 
> Entire right leg is numb (sciatica).
> 
> I love aging.


Sucks man. Hope it sorts itself out soon


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Sounds like a good plan on the Omega.
> 
> Try to think of what is bothering you the most and try to resolve that in your mind. For some people, retiring can be disconcerting after the years of hard work. A hobby (not watches lol) or volunteering might be an option. As to your mother, just takes time. Mine has been dead 14 years. Actually Bo the Wonder Dog arrived the same month my mama passed. hmm maybe a dog would help. Not joking as a dog takes care and attention and focusing on them.


+100 to adding a hobby - one with a schedule (my dad takes piano lessons and a watercolor painting class, among other things) and finding a pet. MrsBS has a major emotional attachment with Norman as we don't have children and he keeps her company while I'm at work.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> On a personal note, we got about 26" of snow where I am at in NJ. Threw my back out this morning after snowblower broke.
> 
> Entire right leg is numb (sciatica).
> 
> I love aging.


Yeah, it's bad. We got 30" and did six hours of shoveling between us. Probably at least 12 more to go. I hope your back feels better in the morning.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> TOMORROW!!!


Happy dance, indeed!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> All things considered I think you made the right decision to keep the Rolex


That's the only acceptable outcome. Remember that 59 said that every time he has sold his Rolex, he regretted doing it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy dance, indeed!
> 
> View attachment 15687801
> View attachment 15687802


We will have to welcome him home the proper way tomorrow.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the only acceptable outcome. Remember that 59 said that every time he has sold his Rolex, he regretted doing it.


only once for me


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> On a personal note, we got about 26" of snow where I am at in NJ. Threw my back out this morning after snowblower broke.
> 
> Entire right leg is numb (sciatica).
> 
> I love aging.


Ouch, I feel your pain. Back problems are the worst. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

59, this is just for you.










She wants a welcome home hug from you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 59, this is just for you.
> 
> View attachment 15687810


ooops. Sorry i inadvertently looked. Didnt mean to.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> ooops. Sorry i inadvertently looked. Didnt mean to.


We all share here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, this is for the rest of you guys.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, this is for the rest of you guys.
> 
> View attachment 15687824


Thanks for sharing (and not meant in the OoO way)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sorry to hear about things sucking so much. If you need a hand navigating the Australian mental health system fee free to PM me. It's not really any consolation but the events of 2020 made it hard for a lot of people to connect with others; if you had it tough before, 2020 just compounded the issues connecting with others. It was even harder on people going through transitional life events (such as retirement).
> 
> There's probably more to this decision than just the financial components of it; without answering the question on what I'd do in the situation, I'd:
> 
> ...


Some seriously good advice here Pete.

Your mental well being should not be taken lightly, and deserves serious consideration. Please don't allow any stigma or shame to stand in the way of taking advantage of any professional help you can...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dropped off my father in law's 10 year old daytona and my wife's 30 year old DJ at the RSC earlier. Made me nostalgic about mine.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got 3 Zoom calls today. Ugh.

This should help.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Dropped off my father in law's 10 year old daytona and my wife's 30 year old DJ at the RSC earlier. Made me nostalgic about mine.
> View attachment 15688390


Almost like my godfather's, though his has a white dial as the only change. (he's the one who's given me three Rados, at least so far)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got 3 Zoom calls today. Ugh.
> 
> This should help.
> 
> View attachment 15688437


did you zoom?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Almost like my godfather's, though his has a white dial as the only change. (he's the one who's given me three Rados, at least so far)


my father had a green horse rado when i was a baby he tells me. Unfortunately it got stolen.

a few years back i bought a green horse rado. Wanted to give to him. He didnt want to be reminded. So got him a submariner instead. He liked it. Since no date.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One call done, 2 more to go.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, seems like a stupid question, but I have a Rolex Datejust 36 126200 with white Roman dial, polished bezel and Oyster bracelet. I just ordered an Omega 300HM in ti and leather strap with 8400 movement. I think I'm gonna need to sell one and not sure which one to sell.
> 
> I think the Omega might be the better watch per specs and completely different animals but this is actually a serious conundrum for me as I have turned 60 last year, retired and lost my mother over Christmas so not sure if I am thinking clearly.
> 
> ...


Sorry again about losing your mother - 2020 has been one ****ty year.

Tough decision between the DJ and the Omega as they are two totally different beasts. If you've got the funds, I'd hang on to the DJ for when you wear a dress  and use the Omega as your everyday piece. As it's in titanium it must feel pretty good on the wrist.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Seiko Suiyobi + pups!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got 3 Zoom calls today. Ugh.
> 
> This should help.
> 
> View attachment 15688437


With her?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

2 down and 1 to go.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One call done, 2 more to go.
> 
> View attachment 15688768


Must be hard for you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 2 down and 1 to go.
> 
> View attachment 15689190


FOCUS!

Sent from my nami using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 2 down and 1 to go.
> 
> View attachment 15689190


Stick in there BSF.
I'm rooting for you...
(That's the correct US term isn't it?).

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Must be hard for you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Very, very hard.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Stick in there BSF.
> I'm rooting for you...
> (That's the correct US term isn't it?).
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sure you are rooting....


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My problem is while I love Omega, I always flip them and I don't want to continue that theme now, so selling it BNIB may be my best option.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> My problem is while I love Omega, I always flip them and I don't want to continue that theme now, so selling it BNIB may be my best option.


Remove that problem is good move. Which one did you buy?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally done!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My problem is while I love Omega, I always flip them and I don't want to continue that theme now, so selling it BNIB may be my best option.


Good idea 

It will help improve your overall well being by getting rid of the Omega watches too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 2 down and 1 to go.
> 
> View attachment 15689190


By the time you finish your 3rd Zoom with her, will she have any clothes on?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Must be hard for you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Stick in there BSF.
> I'm rooting for you...
> (That's the correct US term isn't it?).
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Definitely too much information B5!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Finally done!
> 
> View attachment 15689397


Nra

At least you got her to lie down.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 2 down and 1 to go.
> 
> View attachment 15689190


Who is this girl and what bad life decisions has she made and where are the pics???


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Remove that problem is good move. Which one did you buy?


Titanium 300mHC blue dial with leather strap. retails the same as the Rolex Sub here in Australia


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Titanium 300mHC blue dial with leather strap. retails the same as the Rolex Sub here in Australia


had the SS on bracelet version for a while. Nice watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@5959HH don't forget to check in once reunion is complete


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

59, look at who's waiting for you to check in!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

View from my office this afternoon:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> View from my office this afternoon:


wheres the watch?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey @Black5 - guess who I saw trolling YouTube now? LOL.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

So what watch will 59 be wearing when he gets home?

I'm hoping his Air King as an FU to covid


Betterthere said:


> wheres the watch?


There's no watch next to the window shot, the watch isn't going to be sold any time soon


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> View from my office this afternoon:


Nice view!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice view!


you know what they say...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sapman, remind me which city you are in?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Stick *it* in there BSF.
> I'm rooting for you...
> (That's the correct US term isn't it?).
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


FIFY


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @Black5 - guess who I saw trolling YouTube now? LOL.
> 
> View attachment 15689608


How totally characteristic for his commentary on watches to prominently feature insulting characterizations. Why can't people just like what they like?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> How totally characteristic for his commentary on watches to prominently feature insulting characterizations. Why can't people just like what they like?


Yeah, that was him alright. He came here and insulted everyone and got banned. I seldom read the comments on YouTube and only happened to scroll down and his posting handle caught my eye....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure you are rooting....


Figuratively...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Finally done!
> 
> View attachment 15689397


Looks like she wants more BSF...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Three weeks later I'm finally back home! It's been a long day, and I'm too exhausted to post anything more. Later.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Three weeks later I'm finally back home! It's been a long day, and I'm too exhausted to post anything more. Later.


Welcome home!!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 59, look at who's waiting for you to check in!
> 
> View attachment 15689544


He's running as fast as he can...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Three weeks later I'm finally back home! It's been a long day, and I'm too exhausted to post anything more. Later.


good that you are home. Enjoy.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @Black5 - guess who I saw trolling YouTube now? LOL.
> 
> View attachment 15689608


Better there than here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Better there than here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


my full handle


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Next book


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Figuratively...


Beat it like Toobin?

^^^ this statement is a spoof of the movie title Bend it like Beckham.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Three weeks later I'm finally back home! It's been a long day, and I'm too exhausted to post anything more. Later.


Welcome home! We need to organise a proper homecoming welcome for you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL. This thread is hotting up. Sporty at his best.









Why the obsession with ADs and wait lists?


Well that's depressing. That logic means I will never get one. As what happens if he offers me a Pepsi. I don't ever expect to get one. Yes pretty depressing.Makes sense though,because they can sell the batgirl and root beer to anyone, next in line, so if it wasn't you (101) it would just go...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Nra
> 
> At least you got her to lie down.


And I didn't have to turn her over.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Next book
> View attachment 15689716


Should be more interesting than the book that my boss recommended:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Also today, after wondering again why I'm just cycling among the same four or five websites, I found this:









Find a random website !


Navigate to a random website in the internet. You just need to click on the button




www.random-website.com





First site I got was something in Farsi; second one was this barely-built page for a French jazz band:



OjazzO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. This thread is hotting up. Sporty at his best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Better there than here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Betterthere is here


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Betterthere is here


I thought he was 'there'

... I'll get my coat


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I thought he was 'there'
> 
> ... I'll get my coat


here, there, everywhere


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> here, there, everywhere


Where are we referring to now?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where are we referring to now?


here


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> here


Bettert here


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Three weeks later I'm finally back home! It's been a long day, and I'm too exhausted to post anything more. Later.


Have some good rest bro.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> here


Where?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Bettert here


Oh, I thought you were referring to his German cousin Betterherr


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where?


There!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

or my brother Besthere


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh, I thought you were referring to his German cousin Betterherr


Godfrey

Or maybe his pirate cousin Betterthar

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There!


Here?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Sapman, remind me which city you are in?


Vancouver. That low angular glass building below is the Law Courts building which houses our Superior Courts.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Figuratively...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Is that like wanking?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Beat it like Toobin?
> 
> ^^^ this statement is a spoof of the movie title Bend it like Beckham.


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And I didn't have to turn her over.


She looks like she knows very well what to do.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Here?
> 
> Brother of OoO


We might get to 60,000 posts if we carry on like this!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Happy homecoming brother @5959HH










Check out the post number too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We might get to 60,000 posts if we carry on like this!


When?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy homecoming brother @5959HH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BSF did you hack Bro Dog's account?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that like wanking?


Hahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> When?
> 
> Brother of OoO


By about this time in 2022?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> or my brother Besthere


So not how you like your steaks cooked Betterrare?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So not how you like your steaks cooked Betterrare?


No. To cook better rare, one needs better wares.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that like wanking?


Is it still wanking if you have help?
Asking for a friend...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Is it still wanking if you have help?
> Asking for a friend...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


If they are just watching, yes.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> If they are just watching, yes.


So Betternotstare?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Is it still wanking if you have help?
> Asking for a friend...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wanking is wanking. Whether you use your own hands or someone else's. That is Dogbert's definition.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So Betternotstare?


Food always tastes better when shared.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Almost feels like the old milestone runs

#loveitrare
#Betterthere
#dontyoudare
#Dogbertyouhare


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Is it still wanking if you have help?
> Asking for a friend...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Need a hand?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> If they are just watching, yes.


If they are actively participating...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> If they are actively participating...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Betternotshare


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Almost feels like the old milestone runs
> 
> #loveitrare
> #Betterthere
> ...


Except that this time it's actually involves thought

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Need a hand?


Hahaha WTF?

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If I was married to Gisele, I'd learn Portuguese too!

https://www.nfl.com/videos/tom-brady-reveals-his-portuguese-speaking-ability-in-news-conference

Very happy that Jenna speaks English...!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Before our date, her jeans were in fine shape...










Afterwards, not so much.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Gonna go look for a DJ41 today. We'll see what happens.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Gonna go look for a DJ41 today. We'll see what happens.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Am I the only one wondering what Moser was thinking when they designed this watch. Max flex and under the radar?


















Hands-On: H. Moser & Cie Swiss Alp Watch Final Upgrade With Vantablack Dial | aBlogtoWatch


The new H. Moser & Cie Swiss Alp Watch Final Upgrade watch, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, original photos, and price.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Am I the only one wondering what Moser was thinking when they designed this watch. Max flex and under the radar?
> 
> View attachment 15690541
> 
> ...


And trolling, and satire, which are kinda Moser's side gig.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I was married to Gisele, I'd learn Portuguese too!
> 
> https://www.nfl.com/videos/tom-brady-reveals-his-portuguese-speaking-ability-in-news-conference
> 
> Very happy that Jenna speaks English...!


I've often wondered why his receivers look confused at times, when they turn one way and he throws the other. He should restrict his Portuguese to the home and not the huddle


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Gonna go look for a DJ41 today. We'll see what happens.


.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Gonna go look for a DJ41 today. We'll see what happens.


Just gonna roam the street looking at strangers wrists?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Gonna go look for a DJ41 today. We'll see what happens.


I know someone with a blue DJ41 on oyster and smooth bezel....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Welcome home 59


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know someone with a blue DJ41 on oyster and smooth bezel....


Like this one?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Like this one?
> View attachment 15690624


sorta, kinda...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Did I ever mention my pessimistic cousin worsthere?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Did I ever mention my pessimistic cousin worsthere?


Where's there which is worse?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Did I ever mention my pessimistic cousin worsthere?


He's just mad because people always make fun of his name. "haw haw, like the sauce, right?"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> sorta, kinda...
> 
> View attachment 15690626


And the alternative...

This new Tissot PRX quartz (retails for under $400!) could be the best contender for an Oysterquartz, if the finishing is as good as the photos show irl.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> And the alternative...
> 
> This new Tissot PRX quartz (retails for under $400!) could be the best contender for an Oysterquartz, if the finishing is as good as the photos show irl.


Your new GP?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Did I ever mention my pessimistic cousin worsthere?


From NJ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Your new GP?


Nah, not in the same league...not even in the same sport.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wanking is wanking. Whether you use your own hands or someone else's. That is Dogbert's definition.


So being a wanker isn't all negative then?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> And the alternative...
> 
> This new Tissot PRX quartz (retails for under $400!) could be the best contender for an Oysterquartz, if the finishing is as good as the photos show irl.


How about this one?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> How about this one?


That bracelet needs some wire cutters.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> How about this one?


I need an Ultraman bro...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> I need an Ultraman bro...


Just pulled a 59 bro @5959HH 
Hope you're resting well and recovering


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna's distracted again...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> And trolling, and satire, which are kinda Moser's side gig.


[i like their side gig better than their main gig


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Did I ever mention my pessimistic cousin worsthere?


Does Bettercare look after him when he's down?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> He's just mad because people always make fun of his name. "haw haw, like the sauce, right?"
> 
> View attachment 15690763


Hahahahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Nah, not in the same league...not even in the same sport.


We back to Rolex v Omega?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Just pulled a 59 bro @5959HH
> Hope you're resting well and recovering


Congrats!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We back to Rolex v Omega?


Lol


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

They see me zoomin' they hatin' &#8230;

Just happy the partner and the client had cameras off


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Just pulled a 59 bro @5959HH
> Hope you're resting well and recovering


Snagged old pic of Mrs 59 I see.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> That bracelet needs some wire cutters.


For the record that's my lady's wrist.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna's distracted again...
> 
> View attachment 15690945


Is she admiring the texture? Perhaps she's wishing it was ribbed?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> For the record that's my lady's wrist.


I thought you liked her.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought you liked her.


She wanted that watch!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

For today.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She might be distractable but she has an adorable smile.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> She wanted that watch!


She has good taste


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> She wanted that watch!


I would not tell her when the Silver Snoopy arrives...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I would not tell her when the Silver Snoopy arrives...


. Why not?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She might be distractable but she has an adorable smile.
> 
> View attachment 15691154


Aren't they all?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> She wanted that watch!


Lucky. MrsBS still won't let me buy her a watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Aren't they all?


Depends on what you're distracting them with... ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sign of the times


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Sign of the times
> View attachment 15691229


In some places, that's at the nude beach entrance.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Sign of the times
> View attachment 15691229


Odd looking camo....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Did I ever mention my pessimistic cousin worsthere?


Do you have a social distancing cousin called Over There...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Do you have a social distancing cousin called Over There...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Does he have another lingerie-fetish cousin called Underwear?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> In some places, that's at the nude beach entrance.


GF

Did an image search for "mask bikini" and was relieved that MrsBS wasn't in the room with me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Just gonna roam the street looking at strangers wrists?


I can be creepy that way sometimes.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know someone with a blue DJ41 on oyster and smooth bezel....


Thanks very much. I don't do blue though.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

One of the things I got today...










Gonna eat dinner and do some bookkeeping before I bring out the other.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> One of the things I got today...
> 
> View attachment 15691489
> 
> ...


Cool. Would you wear it?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool. Would you wear it?


I'll wear it. My other one is white, so that's the one I'm careful with.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> One of the things I got today...
> 
> View attachment 15691489
> 
> ...


Post that in the swag thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Post that in the swag thread.


We got our Rolex swag but don't even know where it is now. Feels stupid wearing them or carrying it. LOL.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Sign of the times
> View attachment 15691229


In share houses everywhere the neck tie on the door is being replaced with a face mask on the door


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> One of the things I got today...
> 
> View attachment 15691489
> 
> ...


BT has a hat like that, it's going to his child called Betterheir


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We got our Rolex swag but don't even know where it is now. Feels stupid wearing them or carrying it. LOL.


LOL one of the things I hated about going to car club events was seeing people in march the same brand as their car. Worse was on track days when they'd jump out of the overalls and into a t shirt with their car.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> BT has a hat like that, it's going to his child called Betterheir











Betterhair


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We got our Rolex swag but don't even know where it is now. Feels stupid wearing them or carrying it. LOL.


I'll wear the Rolex hat when I'm wearing a Breitling watch. ???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I'll wear the Rolex hat when I'm wearing a Breitling watch. 🙄🤣🤣


Or timex... Couldn't afford the watch so I got the cap

@5959HH wassup?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL one of the things I hated about going to car club events was seeing people in march the same brand as their car. Worse was on track days when they'd jump out of the overalls and into a t shirt with their car.


What about people wearing gear with brands they don't own?

Asking for a bunch of friends...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> I'll wear the Rolex hat when I'm wearing a Breitling watch. 🙄🤣🤣


I have a Breitling hat but no Breitlings (anymore).


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

It takes a pair to wear one of those Schneider era Breitling caps unless one is at the airfield.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

The rest of the story...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

The whole story...









(Black dial)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

^^^These DJ41's DO come with a bezel protector, right? They forgot mine, so I'll have to call tomorrow. Grrrr.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL one of the things I hated about going to car club events was seeing people in march the same brand as their car. Worse was on track days when they'd jump out of the overalls and into a t shirt with their car.


Careful there. You might upset the tifosi. They can be spotted from a mile away with their scarlett red scuderia T-shirts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What about people wearing gear with brands they don't own?
> 
> Asking for a bunch of friends...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Those people are known as poseurs.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Vancouver. That low angular glass building below is the Law Courts building which houses our Superior Courts.


I want to go to Canada, the US and Canada were supposed to be last year, but that didn't happen.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Is it still wanking if you have help?
> Asking for a friend...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


ah no that's called a hand job


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> ah no that's called a hand job


And not only that, it's respectable.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> How about this one?


Does it have indiglo?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Does it have indiglo?


Don't think so


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> What about people wearing gear with brands they don't own?
> 
> Asking for a bunch of friends...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh no, I used to wear a Ulysse Nardin cap and jacket I won in a competition at TZ in the early 2000's. I have never owned a UN.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

We just watched Seduced, about NXIVM, What a Effed up dude.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> I'll wear the Rolex hat when I'm wearing a Breitling watch. 🙄🤣🤣


I wonder if I could get a green Parnis hat to wear with my Green Sub


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Oh no, I used to wear a Ulysse Nardin cap and jacket I won in a competition at TZ in the early 2000's. I have never owned a UN.


When I think of UN watches, I only think of this.






Darn it. Censored. It's Jenni Elle review of the UN watch. She was giggling like a school girl.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> What about people wearing gear with brands they don't own?
> 
> Asking for a bunch of friends...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes ... I too used to have friends in this boat

Except one guy, he got a Subaru t-shirt when he bought his WRX back in '06 and now uses it to sleep in


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15691592


I can't see 8 stitches on the brim of those hats ... fake


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> The rest of the story...
> 
> View attachment 15691608


Nice calendar ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> The whole story...
> 
> View attachment 15691612
> 
> (Black dial)


Nice! (flash)

Watch is good as well I suppose ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I can't see 8 stitches on the brim of those hats ... fake


Important question is... Is there an embroidery of the name ROLEX around the inner lining of the hat like in the rehaut?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Careful there. You might upset the tifosi. They can be spotted from a mile away with their scarlett red scuderia T-shirts.


The painfully passionate type who can be seen jumping into their Fiat 500 after the F1? The cashed up ones jump into their Abarth?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> ah no that's called a hand job


Does it count when it gets accidentally grazed and you blow your load?

...Asking for a friend


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> And not only that, it's respectable.


Here's coping it counts


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Oh no, I used to wear a Ulysse Nardin cap and jacket I won in a competition at TZ in the early 2000's. I have never owned a UN.


Probably for the best. Unless it's that doggy style one


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When I think of UN watches, I only think of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing this is NRA for me?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Important question is... Is there an embroidery of the name ROLEX around the inner lining of the hat like in the rehaut?


LOL and the R and X in Rolex has to line up perfectly with your temples


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Probably for the best. Unless it's that doggy style one


Go search that video by Jenni Elle. It's worth watching the watch review. I think it's Galaga's favourite watch reviewer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> The whole story...
> 
> View attachment 15691612
> 
> (Black dial)


Did you take this pic while hiding in the garage?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Does it have indiglo?


Nope


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I want to go to Canada, the US and Canada were supposed to be last year, but that didn't happen.


If you come to Vancouver, let me know.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those people are known as poseurs.


Tick...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I got this when I got my Panerai! Don't wear it too much, though


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Probably for the best. Unless it's that doggy style one


I do like the Freak watches. Not the X series though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

After the reorganizing binge that MrsBS did over the holidays, the last thing I'd need is more hats that I don't wear. Hell, we visited my uncle's place in Michigan after his wife passed, and I he's got a room of golf gear with maybe fifty caps that'll need to be disposed of sooner than later. MrsBS already tells me, "When I die, I don't want to leave anything behind, it'll just be a burden for everyone else to get rid of."


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Go search that video by Jenni Elle. It's worth watching the watch review. I think it's Galaga's favourite watch reviewer.


WOUldn't find the review you're referring to but I can see why she's his favourite ... I think she just became mine


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Tick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I remember you in that photo.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I remember you in that photo.


At least he's not getting out of a car like this wearing a Ferrari t-shirt:


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Important question is... Is there an embroidery of the name ROLEX around the inner lining of the hat like in the rehaut?


Except for where the serial number is.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Switch up for the evening.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Switch up for the evening.


Haven't seen that one in a while


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Haven't seen that one in a while


I am surprised that he still got it. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> At least he's not getting out of a car like this wearing a Ferrari t-shirt:
> View attachment 15691907


You'd better be wearing Subaru Technica T-shirt....


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Did you take this pic while hiding in the garage?


Often times I keep the home office quite dark.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You'd better be wearing Subaru Technica T-shirt....


What about this bad boy?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I remember you in that photo.


Not my car though. I was lucky enough to have the use of the 360 and the Gallardo behind it for the day going up and down the black spur...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> At least he's not getting out of a car like this wearing a Ferrari t-shirt:
> View attachment 15691907


Lol.
Thanks for the fashion guidance. (Never been a strong point for me).

Note to self: Never wear Ferrari gear in public again, unless actually in a Ferrari.

(Just to be sure - I can wear it when I'm at the GP with the tifosi though can't I?)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What about this bad boy?
> View attachment 15692081


Only if you are driving this...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Not my car though. I was lucky enough to have the use of the 360 and the Gallardo behind it for the day going up and down the black spur *in a Ferrari shirt*.


Gotcha.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> Thanks for the fashion guidance. (Never been a strong point for me).
> 
> Note to self: Never wear Ferrari gear in public again, unless actually in a Ferrari.
> ...


Just make sure you are not sitting in a sea of orange coloured McLaren owners....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gotcha.


Well,
Only d1cks and drug dealers wear Lambo merch...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Switch up for the evening.


She likes 'em big.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just make sure you are not sitting in a sea of orange coloured McLaren owners....


I'm wary and distrustful of orange people...

(I was going to use another photo, but, you know, rule 7.)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> She likes 'em big.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yes, and thankfully she'll settle for me.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> She likes 'em big.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Duh!

Why else would she choose @Sappie66?

You think she REALLY likes watches, or is that just the price she has to pay to get some "Special Sappie Time"...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, and thankfully she'll settle for me.












SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

^^^ umm...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Switch up for the evening.


Have a feeling that's the last we'll see this one...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> Thanks for the fashion guidance. (Never been a strong point for me).
> 
> Note to self: Never wear Ferrari gear in public again, _ not even_ in a Ferrari.
> ...


FIFY


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

this young woman is so good


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

This one's for BSF


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> At least he's not getting out of a car like this wearing a Ferrari t-shirt:
> View attachment 15691907


Hey now, nothing wrong with a subaru!!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> this young woman is so good


She certainly is.

Here she is jamming on stage with the legendary Tommy Emmanuel...






FYI - Tommy is such a generous performer and has a history of supporting and encouraging young talent.

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

This is getting out of hand. Beginning to store too much leather. Sure is fun though. Think I'm gonna start cranking out Apple Watch straps to sell to the common folk just to liquidate some leather. Lmao









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Lol.
> Thanks for the fashion guidance. (Never been a strong point for me).
> 
> Note to self: Never wear Ferrari gear in public again, unless actually in a Ferrari.
> ...


You're welcome! If only I, sorry my friend, had someone to guide him like I have you


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Only if you are driving this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just make sure you are not sitting in a sea of orange coloured McLaren owners....


I see what you did there ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Hey now, nothing wrong with a subaru!!!


LOL that was my car with me in it on my very first track day


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> This one's for BSF


Thank you!










Those ladies sound heavenly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I see what you did there ;-)


LOL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got nuthin' today...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got nuthin' today...
> 
> View attachment 15692575


Me either... Altho have a new incoming

Painting that is


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> This is getting out of hand. Beginning to store too much leather. Sure is fun though....
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


TWSS


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> TWSS


Brings back memories of my childhood.









Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

TgeekB said:


> Brings back memories of my childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Julie Newmar.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't only wear the Speedy on Tuesdays&#8230;










Movement aside, I think this dial is SUPERB!

Also, we were doing office views?


















Oh! And a new work (and travel) backpack I picked up in Maui (20% discount on the islands for some reason&#8230; I'm not mad!)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@SaMaster14 Here's mine -- even brought out my commuter bag, which I haven't used in over ten months now. We had another positive case on our office floor reported this week, so there's no flippin' way I'm going back in - if I can help it - until after I get my shots.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> @SaMaster14 Here's mine -- even brought out my commuter bag, which I haven't used in over ten months now. We had another positive case on our office floor reported this week, so there's no flippin' way I'm going back in - if I can help it - until after I get my shots.
> 
> View attachment 15693063


You have a commuter bag smaller than your laptop?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Found something to post...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dunno if you guys have been following the Robinhood/GameStop drama, but loved this quote in an article I found...

_"I was told on my first day on Wall Street, 'you have no friends on Wall Street, and if you're told that you have friends, you've clearly misheard.' "_ Mohamed El-Erian, chief economic adviser at _Allianz. (Paraphrased after Alan Greenspan)_


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You have a commuter bag smaller than your laptop?


Can't take my laptop to the office; but the bag is just right for a notepad and a sandwich box.

(plus it's my carryon for the plane... whenever THAT happens again...)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> @SaMaster14 Here's mine -- even brought out my commuter bag, which I haven't used in over ten months now. We had another positive case on our office floor reported this week, so there's no flippin' way I'm going back in - if I can help it - until after I get my shots.
> 
> View attachment 15693063


Totally understand that! I'm usually only in once a week, and our LA office is at about 20% capacity (and we have an entire floor). Very safe as well, following all of the strict CA policies on disinfecting and safety


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Totally understand that! I'm usually only in once a week, and our LA office is at about 20% capacity (and we have an entire floor). Very safe as well, following all of the strict CA policies on disinfecting and safety


I don't know what our target capacity is these days, but it was something crazy low last spring, like 5% or so. As cases were declining in late summer, leadership started talking about reducing more telework (one office director spat out an email saying he thought it was silly that anyone could work from home). But almost on cue, cases started rising again, and nobody's been rushing to go back since then.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> @SaMaster14 Here's mine -- even brought out my commuter bag, which I haven't used in over ten months now. We had another positive case on our office floor reported this week, so there's no flippin' way I'm going back in - if I can help it - until after I get my shots.
> 
> View attachment 15693063


That's great. I bought a Star Wars backpack from last trip to Disney. I'll have to take a pic when I get home.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Can't take my laptop to the office; but the bag is just right for a notepad and a sandwich box.
> 
> (plus it's my carryon for the plane... whenever THAT happens again...)


March for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> March for me.


Is that when the OoO Vegas GTG is happening? 😄


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

After several hours of uninterrupted searching, I finally found something to post!










OK, maybe it wasn't tough...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Found something to post...
> 
> View attachment 15693074


Emily?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is that when the OoO Vegas GTG is happening? ?


Sure...I will be passing thru Vegas...

course as to flying there's April May July September already planned ....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Found something from the archives; it was first time I asked Jenna for a date...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Got real


Gunnar_917 said:


> Yes ... I too used to have friends in this boat
> 
> Except one guy, he got a Subaru t-shirt when he bought his WRX back in '06 and now uses it to sleep in


I used to sleep in a VB t-shirt, but now it's a QUT one.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Found something from the archives; it was first time I asked Jenna for a date...
> 
> View attachment 15693557


Has she issued a restraining order yet?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Does it count when it gets accidentally grazed and you blow your load?
> 
> ...Asking for a friend


Your friend needs to get out more


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Has she issued a restraining order yet?


Which city?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> She certainly is.
> 
> Here she is jamming on stage with the legendary Tommy Emmanuel...
> 
> ...





Black5 said:


> She certainly is.
> 
> Here she is jamming on stage with the legendary Tommy Emmanuel...
> 
> ...


I got a real buzz when we were in Florence a couple of years ago, Tommy was planning in the city. An Aussie talent doing well.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Found something to post...
> 
> View attachment 15693074


Oh my...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Starting a new poll. From left to right, #1, #2, #3 or #4?










#4 has the best moves but there's something about #1... Gotta go with #1.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Got real
> 
> I used to sleep in a VB t-shirt, but now it's a QUT one.


Did you study there?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Has she issued a restraining order yet?


Why would she? She likes them Big (Seiko Fan)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Starting a new poll. From left to right, #1, #2, #3 or #4?
> 
> View attachment 15693608
> 
> ...


I see four malnourished women dancing?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Found something from the archives; it was first time I asked Jenna for a date...
> 
> View attachment 15693557


Surely that was before she saw your huge....

.
.
.
.
.
. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Watch collection...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Starting a new poll. From left to right, #1, #2, #3 or #4?
> 
> View attachment 15693608
> 
> ...


I'll take #4


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Got real
> 
> I used to sleep in a VB t-shirt, but now it's a QUT one.


Lol. I sleep in some old merchandising T-shirts that were never worn in public.
(Most of the others end up as wash cloths).

Any one heard of Windows Me?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Starting a new poll. From left to right, #1, #2, #3 or #4?
> 
> View attachment 15693608
> 
> ...


The correct OoO answer is both. ALWAYS!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Starting a new poll. From left to right, #1, #2, #3 or #4?
> 
> View attachment 15693608
> 
> ...


Not a lot to go on BSF,

Any chance of providing more substantial evidence to assist the decision making process?

At this stage I'm leaning towards #3, until she notices and pushes back...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Got real
> 
> I used to sleep in a VB t-shirt, but now it's a QUT one.


Are you in Brizzie, Pete?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Surely that was before she saw your huge.......


.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Starting a new poll. From left to right, #1, #2, #3 or #4?
> 
> View attachment 15693608
> 
> ...


If I can't pick all of the above, I'd go #1 as well.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Incoming!

Well, it was actually yesterday and it's a kind of double incoming,

I finally received my Jman Special and my Big Al's Leather specially made for it.

Thank you again guys, bros Jman aka @manofrolex ; and Al @AL9C1 ; !!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Incoming!
> 
> Well, it was actually yesterday and it's a kind of double incoming,
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Incoming!
> 
> Well, it was actually yesterday and it's a kind of double incoming,
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> Incoming!
> 
> Well, it was actually yesterday and it's a kind of double incoming,
> 
> ...


GF

For anyone that's interested, the movement Jman helped me procure for it is a 1931 Hamilton 921. Almost my dad's birth year (1930) which is cool enough for me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Starting a new poll. From left to right, #1, #2, #3 or #4?
> 
> View attachment 15693608
> 
> ...


Did all three blonds get their hair dyed at the same place?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Going forward, it's one in and one out...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Incoming!
> 
> Well, it was actually yesterday and it's a kind of double incoming,
> 
> ...


If ever a watch deserves to be worn upside down, that JMan special is it.

Beautiful work...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> If I can't pick all of the above, I'd start with #1 as well.


Corrected for proper OoO methodoly as appropriately advised by Richard...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Did all three blonds get their hair dyed at the same place?


The tops of their heads?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Good night, Jenna.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> GF
> 
> For anyone that's interested, the movement* Jman* helped me procure for it is a 1931 Hamilton 921. Almost my dad's birth year (1930) which is cool enough for me.


Now that he has legally changed his name from Jman to Man of Rolex, do we still call it the Jman special or the MOR special?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'll take #4


You might like this then.

Dog, WARNING! WARNING! Turn away!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Incoming!
> 
> Well, it was actually yesterday and it's a kind of double incoming,
> 
> ...


That's a really handsome combo!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Not a lot to go on BSF,
> 
> Any chance of providing more substantial evidence to assist the decision making process?
> 
> ...


Here's another shot of #3.










Don't worry about pushback; I got good lawyers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You might like this then.
> 
> Dog, WARNING! WARNING! Turn away!!
> 
> View attachment 15693889


Too late. Wet my pants already....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> If I can't pick all of the above, I'd go #1 as well.


Say hello to Martha.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You might like this then.
> 
> Dog, WARNING! WARNING! Turn away!!
> 
> View attachment 15693889


guess she didn't get the memo to wear her mask over her mouth?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Did all three blonds get their hair dyed at the same place?





BarracksSi said:


> The tops of their heads?


These days, that's the only place...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wait a minute @BigSeikoFan before you post some more. I need to go clean up the mess.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's another shot of #3.
> 
> View attachment 15693893
> 
> ...


Confirmation bias for my original decision right there...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You might like this then.
> 
> Dog, WARNING! WARNING! Turn away!!
> 
> View attachment 15693889


I do. I like this _very_ much


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Incoming!
> 
> Well, it was actually yesterday and it's a kind of double incoming,
> 
> ...


Wow. The combination looks great!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> The tops of their heads?


Yeah, whether intentional or not, I just dont like the "contrasting roots" look with or without the other highlights. Looks "trailer park."

Nothing wrong with having a trailer park booty call girl if one goes for the real thing...But I suppose those days are over since COVID emerged.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Yeah, whether intentional or not, I just dont like the "contrasting roots" look with or without the other highlights. Looks "trailer park."
> 
> Nothing wrong with having a trailer park booty call girl if one goes for the real thing...But I suppose those days are over since COVID emerged.


In old Swedish passports there were three hair colour options: dark, moderate and light blonde   

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don't only wear the Speedy on Tuesdays&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My view now


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Does it count when it gets accidentally grazed and you blow your load?
> 
> ...Asking for a friend


in another thread, people asking what loads means.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> in another thread, people asking what loads means.


probably one of the many threads "I finally got the call" and shot my wad


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> In old Swedish passports there were three hair colour options: dark, moderate and light blonde
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Blonde, blonder, blondest?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Neopolitan...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's great. I bought a Star Wars backpack from last trip to Disney. I'll have to take a pic when I get home.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Gf but a follow up. This is my disney world bag that came from the new Star Wars land in Orlando. They did such a great job with that place. Star Wars and Avatar sections are just insane.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Yeah, whether intentional or not, I just dont like the "contrasting roots" look with or without the other highlights. Looks "trailer park."
> 
> Nothing wrong with having a trailer park booty call girl if one goes for the real thing...But I suppose those days are over since COVID emerged.


Nothing wrong at all with trashy girls. Just don't take em home with you and it's all good.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My view now
> View attachment 15694162


Those power/communication lines give me OCD something terrible. Beautiful sky though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My view now
> View attachment 15694162


Is that suspicious looking guy on a scooter checking you out?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Neopolitan...


Nice. 

Umm... I heard red heads can be quite crazy. Is that true?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that suspicious looking guy on a scooter checking you out?


what if that's me?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Those power/communication lines give me OCD something terrible. Beautiful sky though.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


welcome to the third world, sir


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Another beautiful day for walking the dog and winding a watch.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> welcome to the third world, sir


When I see bundles of wiring like that I often wonder how many are still functioning. Must be easier to just run a new line than to try and untangle the mess.

With the exception of a few (still too many when strong winds knock them down) major power lines all of ours are buried.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice.
> 
> Umm... I heard red heads can be quite crazy. Is that true?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Good morning, Jenna.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what if that's me?


Okay. I got confused because that was your view. So you were looking towards the sunset and the guy's there. LOL.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> My view now
> View attachment 15694162


6:47am


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Gf but a follow up. This is my disney world bag that came from the new Star Wars land in Orlando. They did such a great job with that place. Star Wars and Avatar sections are just insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to go see it myself. We went ten years ago for our honeymoon and it was such an easy, good time.

WDW is no higher than third place on our shortlist of places to visit next, though. Italy and Korea are higher priority.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Yeah, whether intentional or not, I just dont like the "contrasting roots" look with or without the other highlights. Looks "trailer park."
> 
> Nothing wrong with having a trailer park booty call girl if one goes for the real thing...But I suppose those days are over since COVID emerged.


So you're just worried about Covid with a TPBCG?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mom n Dad got their shots today. Whoever said Moderna got it right. They’ll go back for the followup first week of March.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice.
> 
> Umm... I heard red heads can be quite crazy. Is that true?


Yes


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Another beautiful day for walking the dog and winding a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you use your left hand, eh?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good morning, Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15694479


She kinda looks like Gina Carano in that gif. GC in fighting shape that is.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> 6:47am


You were sleeping on the golf course?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You were sleeping on the golf course?


Basically.

This course actually does have night golf. There were people coming in on 18 when we teed off. Probably started around 3:30/4am


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> So you're just worried about Covid with a TPBCG?












Secret: There are always diamonds in the rough to be found.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Secret: There are always diamonds in the rough to be found.


I feel ya, but are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I feel ya, but are we talking about the same thing?


Maybe not. I may not have pieced the translation together correctly.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Coffee and Dynamic Chrono on Hirsch James.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh BTW, I’ve made another multiplayer trade deal.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You were sleeping on the golf course?


I once slept in a graveyard but never on a golf course.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I once slept in a graveyard but never on a golf course.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


So you are our token OoO vampire?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I once slept in a graveyard but never on a golf course.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Haha. I could tell you a story about two young sailors recently out of boot camp, one male and one female, who wandered onto the base golf couese in Florida to be alone after dark.

The car was the only one parked in the golf course parking lot and the Shore Patrol got curious and investigated, but did not find us. Hence, the helicopter and a visit to speak with the Officer of the Day. The next day there was a reminder in the base Plan of the Day that the golf course was secure at dusk.

Fortunately, the Officer of the Day was compassionate despite his anger and deployment of resources. It could have ended much worse than a severe @ss chewing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So you are our token OoO vampire?


Nah just a poor hitchhiking student 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I can't wait to go see it myself. We went ten years ago for our honeymoon and it was such an easy, good time.
> 
> WDW is no higher than third place on our shortlist of places to visit next, though. Italy and Korea are higher priority.


Wdw you can go... Others might be longer..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> welcome to the third world, sir


Our old wood poles are being replaced with extremely tall metal ones. None buried.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So you're just worried about Covid with a TPBCG?


Misplaced priorities?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I once slept in a graveyard but never on a golf course.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I used to live across the street from a historic graveyard. That place was busier at night than it was during the day, mostly due to this:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh BTW, I've made another multiplayer trade deal.


Of course you did. 
It's a new month. Can't wait to see what's next. You are becoming a true master brother. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh BTW, I've made another multiplayer trade deal.


Mate, how are you doing it ? 

As Bro Al said, you are the master 

And pics pls once you have it..


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Neopolitan...


Brunette needs to back into the freezer for a bit, she is starting to melt


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Haha. I could tell you a story about two young sailors recently out of boot camp, one male and one female, who wandered onto the base golf couese in Florida to be alone after dark.
> 
> The car was the only one parked in the golf course parking lot and the Shore Patrol got curious and investigated, but did not find us. Hence, the helicopter and a visit to speak with the Officer of the Day. The next day there was a reminder in the base Plan of the Day that the golf course was secure at dusk.
> 
> Fortunately, the Officer of the Day was compassionate despite his anger and deployment of resources. It could have ended much worse than a severe @ss chewing.


Heh heh, I took my future wife for a similar "nocturnal park experience" and we DID get caught. Cop had to check her ID just to make sure she was of age...ahh the days of my youth


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Brunette needs to back into the freezer for a bit, she is starting to melt


bigger scoops tho


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> bigger scoops tho


Of the Neopolitan flavers, she's chocolate, and chocolate has the most calories of the three, right.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Of course you did.
> It's a new month. Can't wait to see what's next. You are becoming a true master brother.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter





Krish47 said:


> Mate, how are you doing it ?
> 
> As Bro Al said, you are the master
> 
> And pics pls once you have it..


Out the door is the OP39 White and the Pam 005.

I know, I know.....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Out the door is the OP39 White and the Pam 005.
> 
> I know, I know.....


op39w pretty hot atm


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Out the door is the OP39 White and the Pam 005.
> 
> I know, I know.....


So , what are you getting in return?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes


First hand experience?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you study there?


Yep, a Bachelor of Business graduated in 2000


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> op39w pretty hot atm


It's pretty amazing. Just from the numbers, I could see using it to climb the ladder a bit, but that's just the numbers. OP39W is pretty close to perfect for me and money doesn't change that.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Been wearing the new DJ41 for over 48 hours now. It's an amazing, understated watch. I'm more impressed with this one than with my GMT Master II or (sold) Sub.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Almost time for dinner and a Sat night movie.










Not Jenna though...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Out the door is the OP39 White and the Pam 005.
> 
> I know, I know.....


Not the Pam!!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Yep, a Bachelor of Business graduated in 2000


Gardens Point 1992 - 1995


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Another beautiful day for walking the dog and winding a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Been wearing the new DJ41 for over 48 hours now. It's an amazing, understated watch. I'm more impressed with this one than with my GMT Master II or (sold) Sub.
> 
> View attachment 15695690


The DJ 41 is just a phenomenal watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Haha. I could tell you a story about two young sailors recently out of boot camp, one male and one female, who wandered onto the base golf couese in Florida to be alone after dark.
> 
> The car was the only one parked in the golf course parking lot and the Shore Patrol got curious and investigated, but did not find us. Hence, the helicopter and a visit to speak with the Officer of the Day. The next day there was a reminder in the base Plan of the Day that the golf course was secure at dusk.
> 
> Fortunately, the Officer of the Day was compassionate despite his anger and deployment of resources. It could have ended much worse than a severe @ss chewing.


so there was a non-severe @ss chewing but was not found?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> op39w pretty hot atm


Yep

Got a pretty good one coming in.....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> So , what are you getting in return?


Would it be fun if I just told you?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> First hand experience?


Yes


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> When I see bundles of wiring like that I often wonder how many are still functioning. Must be easier to just run a new line than to try and untangle the mess.
> 
> With the exception of a few (still too many when strong winds knock them down) major power lines all of ours are buried.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


i wont be surprised if some lines are not legitimate

and some are not for power.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> It's pretty amazing. Just from the numbers, I could see using it to climb the ladder a bit, but that's just the numbers. OP39W is pretty close to perfect for me and money doesn't change that.


Yup. But I haven't been wearing it. And I got a good deal for it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Not the Pam!!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have a few straps I'll keep, because I'll get one again I imagine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I have a few straps I'll keep, because I'll get one again I imagine.


what was last incoming?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> what was last incoming?


The last one was the GP Laureato Chrono. Gave up 3 watches for that one.

This time only 2 going out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> The last one was the GP Laureato Chrono. Gave up 3 watches for that one.
> 
> This time only 2 going out.


Godfrey!

I like this method of whittling down the numbers.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> so there was a non-severe @ss chewing but was not found?


I don't follow the question.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> I like this method of whittling down the numbers.


Keep it up and you'll be the guru on the mountain with a single small box of watches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> The last one was the GP Laureato Chrono. Gave up 3 watches for that one.
> 
> This time only 2 going out.


well...you probably amassed $12 to $15 usd


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

checked on 59...said he is doing good just catching up on life for a bit


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> I like this method of whittling down the numbers.


GP Laureato


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> GP Laureato


gf

or you are going big....VC


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> checked on 59...said he is doing good just catching up on life for a bit


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Still on the lookout for a nice white dial.

If only this was an auto or even spring drive.









Grand Seiko SBGX341 - Analogue - 3 Hands


Grand Seiko SBGX341 - Analogue - 3 Hands - buy online from Grand Seiko Boutique



grandseikoboutique.com.au


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't mind this either:









Grand Seiko SBGE255 - Analogue - G.M.T


Grand Seiko SBGE255 - Analogue - G.M.T - buy online from Grand Seiko Boutique



grandseikoboutique.com.au


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> checked on 59...said he is doing good just catching up on life for a bit


Great to hear. Stay strong you old bastard.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> or you are going big....VC


Well... the OP39W is the _unicorn du jour._..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Well... the OP39W is the _unicorn du jour._..


sorry i sold when cheap but the OP41 wears much better... still holding onto my Exp but not sure why TBH


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tacos and tequila tonight, gentlemen!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> or you are going big....VC


I'm keeping the GP.

Not going that big! I'm not about to BSF or Pong anyone!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Still on the lookout for a nice white dial.
> 
> If only this was an auto or even spring drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Big fan of the Exp II "Polar" - works so well with the orange gmt hand


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm keeping the GP.
> 
> Not going that big! I'm not about to BSF or Pong anyone!


rolex or no


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> rolex or no


No


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> No


GO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


That Omega is amazing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> GO


No


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


>


That beer looks amazing!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Out the door is the OP39 White and the Pam 005.
> 
> I know, I know.....


The OP39?

If I were u the Bell&Ross would go first, just a tad big on your wrist. The OP on the other hand would sit perfectly.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Heh heh, I took my future wife for a similar "nocturnal park experience" and we DID get caught. Cop had to check her ID just to make sure she was of age...ahh the days of my youth


Back seat of the car, a hidden stairwell...

Mrs Mui and I have been around


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That beer looks amazing!


Check the pic now, I added clarity.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> checked on 59...said he is doing good just catching up on life for a bit


Was just about to ask.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> The OP39?
> 
> If I were u the Bell&Ross would go first, just a tad big on your wrist. The OP on the other hand would sit perfectly.


I offered the B&R, he didn't go for it.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Would it be fun if I just told you?


Nope.. You are right...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> checked on 59...said he is doing good just catching up on life for a bit


Thanks on the update mate.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> The OP39?
> 
> If I were u the Bell&Ross would go first, just a tad big on your wrist. The OP on the other hand would sit perfectly.


Do you really think it's too big though? It's really quite comfortable.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I offered the B&R, he didn't go for it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you really think it's too big though? It's really quite comfortable.


Let's just say I like how the Zenith sat on your wrist much more than the Bell and Ross. The B&R's case is quite "blocky".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Let's just say I like how the Zenith sat on your wrist much more than the Bell and Ross. The B&R's case is quite "blocky".


Yeah, that Zenith was comfortable and looked really good in photos. I actually like the B&R on the wrist more though. The design holds my attention more and I like the weight better - in that it has some, not like the Zenith.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, that Zenith was comfortable and looked really good in photos. I actually like the B&R on the wrist more though. The design holds my attention more and I like the weight better - in that it has some, not like the Zenith.


Since I'm only experiencing these two watches of yours in photos my verdict remains - I prefer the Zenith


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, that Zenith was comfortable and looked really good in photos. I actually like the B&R on the wrist more though. The design holds my attention more and I like the weight better - in that it has some, not like the Zenith.


Bro Sap, Is that going to be an El primero ? . I know you recently got a chrono, but that would be my guess, another chrono...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Of course you did.
> It's a new month. Can't wait to see what's next. You are becoming a true master brother.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think you meant to say, "Of course you did, it's the dawn of a new day"

For the new month Sapp purges and starts a new 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> checked on 59...said he is doing good just catching up on life for a bit


Is it the same with manofrolex aka Jman, i.e. catching up on life or is that he's watchless having flipped all and he's just waiting for his VC?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Bro Sap, Is that going to be an El primero ? . I know you recently got a chrono, but that would be my guess, another chrono...


I've always liked the El Primero Tri-color, but no.

Hint - not a chrono.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Still on the lookout for a nice white dial.
> 
> If only this was an auto or even spring drive.
> 
> ...


Godfrey

Checking it out at the boutique tomorrow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I've always liked the El Primero Tri-color, but no.
> 
> Hint - not a chrono.


Zenith Three hander?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I've always liked the El Primero Tri-color, but no.
> 
> Hint - not a chrono.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Checking it out at the boutique tomorrow.


What's with the red and black areas on the dial?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> What's with the red and black areas on the dial?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


It's sporty


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Prep for Super Sunday










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Too much overlap in my collection. It annoys me that I don’t wear all my watches.


Reason: too many unnecessary beaters.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Too much overlap in my collection. It annoys me that I don't wear all my watches.
> 
> Reason: too many unnecessary beaters.


I agree. I wore my Marathon last weekend when helping to move my son to Stockholm, otherwise the PO gets worn 3-4 times a day during dog walks and the Speedy in between. Everything else is locked away in a safe. I've never sold a watch.

After going wild on vintage watches over a few years I've slowed down, although I still take a peak daily but the price increases are off putting. I thought my next watch would be the BLNR but rethinking the Jubilee doesn't fit my life style. Hoping my AD comes through with the 50th Silver Snoopy like they promised in Q1.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Still on the lookout for a nice white dial.
> 
> If only this was an auto or even spring drive.
> 
> ...


Every time I think about white dials I keep going back to this one.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


I REALLY want to try that silver snoopy on. I would buy it if it wears well.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you really think it's too big though? It's really quite comfortable.


It totes the line. The square case and wide bracelet makes it appear and wear big. Seems like a great watch but would be the beater in your watch box. That's the one that sits on the counter and probably doesn't make it into the box. But it's a fantastic beater.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> It's sporty


Or trying to be.

Say whatever you will about Grand Seiko's workmanship, their design language...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Prep for Super Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will miss it. Forgot to bring my device. Argh.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday and the Cowboys absolutely will not lose the Super Bowl today!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, who are you rooting for today?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, you look like a Chiefs fan...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Karen, Chiefs right?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For Cowboys fans of a certain age, it was great to see the Pro Football Hall of Fame finally getting it right, electing Drew Pearson to its Class of 2021. YES!










About effing time!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I offered the B&R, he didn't go for it.


Not surprised :-(


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie's getting ready to be packed...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The view from our soon-to-be ex-apartment in a blizzard... 6" expected.

#twss.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For Cowboys fans of a certain age, it was great to see the Pro Football Hall of Fame finally getting it right, electing Drew Pearson to its Class of 2021. YES!
> 
> View attachment 15696898
> 
> ...


I agree. He was very emotional and it was about time!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not surprised :-(


Speaking of blue dialed watches, anyone know how it's going with Jman's BB Blue? Talk about a hyped up rise and then free fall.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@manofrolex is super-busy, so not sure he even has time to think about the BB...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of blue dialed watches, anyone know how it's going with Jman's BB Blue? Talk about a hyped up rise and then free fall.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


There's an old 60s song... Love the one you're with...?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I agree. I wore my Marathon last weekend when helping to move my son to Stockholm, otherwise the PO gets worn 3-4 times a day during dog walks and the Speedy in between. Everything else is locked away in a safe. I've never sold a watch.
> 
> After going wild on vintage watches over a few years I've slowed down, although I still take a peak daily but the price increases are off putting. I thought my next watch would be the BLNR but rethinking the Jubilee doesn't fit my life style. Hoping my AD comes through with the 50th Silver Snoopy like they promised in Q1.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Maybe sell a watch?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I REALLY want to try that silver snoopy on. I would buy it if it wears well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Have you tried a reg moonwatch?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i will miss it. Forgot to bring my device. Argh.


Your device?!?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Too much overlap in my collection. It annoys me that I don't wear all my watches.
> 
> Reason: too many unnecessary beaters.


Good point







0


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Have you tried a reg moonwatch?!?


No but I thought this one was fairly large.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For Cowboys fans of a certain age, it was great to see the Pro Football Hall of Fame finally getting it right, electing Drew Pearson to its Class of 2021. YES!
> 
> View attachment 15696898
> 
> ...


That's my fandom era. Roger Staubach, Tony Dorsett, Tony Hill, Randy White, Danny White, TooTall Jones, Harvey Martin, Bob Breunig, Everson Walls, Charlie Waters, .... geez, surprised I remembered all this!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Not surprised :-(


I like it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> There's an old 60s song... Love the one you're with...?


I like the original Isley Bros version better than CSNs.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> No but I thought this one was fairly large.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Same size except the snoopy might be a slight bit thicker (I think). Might appear larger because of the white dial but the diameter is the same.

But it is 42mm, not 40.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Zenith Three hander?





Krish47 said:


>


Time for another clue: dive watch!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> That's my fandom era. Roger Staubach, Tony Dorsett, Tony Hill, Randy White, Danny White, TooTall Jones, Harvey Martin, Bob Breunig, Everson Walls, Charlie Waters, .... geez, surprised I remembered all this!


You mean_ this _guy?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sgt is on top of his game










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @manofrolex is super-busy, so not sure he even has time to think about the BB...


Promoted to Chief of staff

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Maybe sell a watch?


Too much trouble

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Same size except the snoopy might be a slight bit thicker (I think). Might appear larger because of the white dial but the diameter is the same.
> 
> But it is 42mm, not 40.


I don't think the Snoopy is more than about 0.2mm compared to Speedy Pro and both are 42 mm so they should wear similar.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Time for another clue: dive watch!


Fifty Fathoms?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Fifty Fathoms?


Yikes. I start giving clues and you guys kill it so fast!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Doggie can't believe that another trade happened so quick.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Doggie can't believe that another trade happened so quick.


Woah, that's gorgeous. And totally not what I was thinking!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Doggie can't believe that another trade happened so quick.


Gorgeous watch, flipper


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That's my fandom era. Roger Staubach, Tony Dorsett, Tony Hill, Randy White, Danny White, TooTall Jones, Harvey Martin, Bob Breunig, Everson Walls, Charlie Waters, .... geez, surprised I remembered all this!


Used to watch Dorsett play on Saturdays at Pitt Stadium in the 1970's. Nostalgia at its besy (for me).


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The view from our soon-to-be ex-apartment in a blizzard... 6" expected.
> 
> #twss.
> 
> View attachment 15697082


I'm going out to shovel now. I hope it stops soon. More snow expected on Tuesday, too, which would normally be grocery day. It will be five weeks since our last grocery expedition, so we can't wait much longer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm going out to shovel now. I hope it stops soon. More snow expected on Tuesday, too, which would normally be grocery day. It will be five weeks since our last grocery expedition, so we can't wait much longer.


Get 6 month supply


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Doggie can't believe that another trade happened so quick.


Stunning piece - welcome to the Blancpain club.

Looks like you got a nice kit complete with bracelet ($$$$) , rubber strap and sailcloth strap. I have never seen a BP sailcloth with the "holes" in it - looks really cool.

I'd be interested in your view on how the 45 mm 5015 wears compared to a 44mm PAM Luminor...

I actually have my eyes on the 5015 to compliment my Bathyscaphe... bit should have another legendary diver incoming next week....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Stunning piece - welcome to the Blancpain club.
> 
> Looks like you got a nice kit complete with bracelet ($$$$) , rubber strap and sailcloth strap. I have never seen a BP sailcloth with the "holes" in it - looks really cool.
> 
> ...


GF

You might be able to keep the one for yourself... maybe a tad large for your lady friend.... ;-)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Doggie can't believe that another trade happened so quick.


Killer watch brother!!! That is shmancy. Dumb strap though. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Doggie can't believe that another trade happened so quick.


I find it hard to believe it will fit your wrist well. Debbie Downer.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Woah, that's gorgeous. And totally not what I was thinking!


GF &#8230; now I'm looking at Blancpain (and there's an AD super close by &#8230; dangerous!)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> GF &#8230; now I'm looking at Blancpain (and there's an AD super close by &#8230; dangerous!)


DO IT!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> DO IT!


I don't think I'm in a position to actually pull the trigger on another piece right now, but I definitely want to go check them out!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

DavidSW has a used one at a good price...

5015


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Time for another clue: dive watch!


Fifty fathoms or Bathyscape?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Doggie can't believe that another trade happened so quick.


Congrats mate...That's really a great trade..


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm going out to shovel now. I hope it stops soon. More snow expected on Tuesday, too, which would normally be grocery day. *It will be five weeks since our last grocery expedition*, so we can't wait much longer.


FIVE weeks?? How much food storage space do y'all have? We go out weekly to top up our fridge and freezer. Maybe, as I think about it, we could go five weeks before running out, but MrsBS has never cut it that close.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The PX has a couple returns from online purchases. The Longines has been there at least a couple years; the SMP showed up just within the past week. $4100-something for the SMP. MrsBS says no way, not unless I get Java certified and transition into federal employment. (that's okay, I'd rather get a Globemaster or Speedy anyways  )


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Used to watch Dorsett play on Saturdays at Pitt Stadium in the 1970's. Nostalgia at its besy (for me).


Up until Dorsett, I believe he was the only player who won the national championship one year and the Super Bowl the following year. Might still be true for all I know...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> sorry i sold when cheap but the OP41 wears much better... *still holding onto my Exp but not sure why TBH*


Maybe uncertainty over what might be coming next for the Explorer? If I had one, I don't imagine that I'd want to let it go, either. Need to hold it with diamond 💎 hands 🙌 .


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Doggie can't believe that another trade happened so quick.


Nice!

Isn't this your second FF?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> The PX has a couple returns from online purchases. The Longines has been there at least a couple years; the SMP showed up just within the past week. $4100-something for the SMP. MrsBS says no way, not unless I get Java certified and transition into federal employment. (that's okay, I'd rather get a Globemaster or Speedy anyways  )
> 
> View attachment 15697727


On the SMP, I reckon that particular colour scheme doesn't have much takers. Seeing more ads on that particular dial colour . So I reckon , if you really like that colour scheme, you could ask for more discount on that one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> On the SMP, I reckon that particular colour scheme doesn't have much takers. Seeing more ads on that particular dial colour . So I reckon , if you really like that colour scheme, you could ask for more discount on that one.


I don't think the PX has any haggling authority as it's just a military department store (it's already tax-free, too). But they have sales now and then.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> GF
> 
> You might be able to keep the one for yourself... maybe a tad large for your lady friend.... ;-)


That doesn't really stop her.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gardens Point 1992 - 1995


Wow small world, I was there from 1997 to 2000, mature aged student. I also worked there as a Communications and Marketing Officer from 2006 to 2008.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That doesn't really stop her.


She likes em big huh? 

Sorry the devil made me do it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> FIVE weeks?? How much food storage space do y'all have? We go out weekly to top up our fridge and freezer. Maybe, as I think about it, we could go five weeks before running out, but MrsBS has never cut it that close.


We have quite a bit of space for dry goods. Refrigerator and freezer take careful planning. Our normal pandemic interval is three weeks, so it's been a stretch. We like to have at least two weeks on hand for storm closures. In normal times, I used to stop at the grocery store every day or two on the way home from work to get whatever looked good.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Was a great day for a drive this morning!











































We didn't meet the owner of the Mercedes 300SL gullwing, but what a special car!!

Oh, and some watches


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think the PX has any haggling authority as it's just a military department store (it's already tax-free, too). But they have sales now and then.


Ohh. I didn't know that.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That doesn't really stop her.


Ha ha....LOL..

So when will you get the Fifty fathoms in your hands ?

A macro on the dial plus the domed sapphire bezel .


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> We have quite a bit of space for dry goods. Refrigerator and freezer take careful planning. Our normal pandemic interval is three weeks, so it's been a stretch. We like to have at least two weeks on hand for storm closures. In normal times, I used to stop at the grocery store every day or two on the way home from work to get whatever looked good.


Ah, yeah. I remember how nice it was living in the middle of DC, just down the block from a corner grocer, and I'd walk over to either get something each evening, too. Then MrsBS moved in, and the fact that her favored Korean foods were all out in the 'burbs meant that grocery runs became half-day multi-store trips.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> Ohh. I didn't know that.


We missed out on a quartz Seiko on clearance at 70% off


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Kickoff in < 30 mins!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I find it hard to believe it will fit your wrist well. Debbie Downer.


Short lugs, but thanks for looking out of me, Debbie.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don't think I'm in a position to actually pull the trigger on another piece right now, but I definitely want to go check them out!!


Sell the Gucci bag!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Isn't this your second FF?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Nope.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha....LOL..
> 
> So when will you get the Fifty fathoms in your hands ?
> 
> A macro on the dial plus the domed sapphire bezel .


Should be Tuesday


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Killer watch brother!!! That is shmancy. Dumb strap though. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I agree. Funny tan lines.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Your device?!?


after i cleared my monday morning of court dates (i had to come up with creative excuses for two judges), my boss dragged me (with the kids) for a one week trip to our summer capital. In my haste, forgot to bring the device thru which i watch American shows. Not readily available here otherwise. Third world and all.

cest la vie.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Too much trouble
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


i think I understand you sir.

i wouldnt sell as well. Except if somebody offered a good price for the entire stash. As is where is.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Time for another clue: dive watch!


blancpain fifty fathoms


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> GF
> 
> You might be able to keep the one for yourself... maybe a tad large for your lady friend.... ;-)


i think sap's lady friend likes it a tad large. If not more.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Let the game begin. Tampa 3 and out and on to the Chiefs. Not gonna stay up all night so I’ll have a no news day tomorrow until I’ve had a chance to watch the game.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> after i cleared my monday morning of court dates (i had to come up with creative excuses for two judges), my boss dragged me (with the kids) for a one week trip to our summer capital. In my haste, forgot to bring the device thru which i watch American shows. Not readily available here otherwise. Third world and all.
> 
> cest la vie.


I have the NFL game pass so I can watch games wherever I happen to be (at least in Europe).

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sell the Gucci bag!


That was a gift


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I have the NFL game pass so I can watch games wherever I happen to be (at least in Europe).
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


how come you watch them late?

i was about to say, i will be like you and just watch the replays.

kick off must have happened half an hour ago.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Let the game begin. Tampa 3 and out and on to the Chiefs. Not gonna stay up all night so I'll have a no news day tomorrow until I've had a chance to watch the game.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


nra


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

NFL app on my iPad plus Costco stuffed salmon.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Could that goal line stand be the turn around point? Or too early to tell.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Could that goal line stand be the turn around point? Or too early to tell.


Apparently not. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Apparently not. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


yup. Spoke too soon.

one score game.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

@rjohnson56 should be fine. We are discussing it in a spoiler free fashion.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

KC is beating themselves.
Had the Bucs scored on 4th and 1 this game would be over.
As it stands it's still a game. 

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> NFL app on my iPad plus Costco stuffed salmon.
> 
> View attachment 15698122


Way more healthy than me. We raided Applebee's.









OoO Baby!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Penalties have been a killer for one team.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Where is everybody??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Leaving a guy home alone has its consequences...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Take this!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No mercy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wait, there's more.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Was a great day for a drive this morning!


What goofy ass parking lot is that with the little concrete bumper way out in the spot like that? Or did the blue bimmer just drive over one?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Candice wants in...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sensitive content? I got yer sensitive content right here.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> ]


Oh yeah...please tell me you guys said "Wonder Twins power....activate!" when you posed for that shot


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This activates me plenty.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am here


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone get their Silver Snoopy yet?

I was just told end of Q1 by my AD....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, back to work.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If work is fun, you never work a day in your life.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is like a Covid vaccine line...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mav, say hi to Ali and her friends.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Might have to take a Toobin Break. Brb.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahh, that's better. Let's resume.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of better....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This might be better...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When can we talk about the SB?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Until then, there's this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Also doing a happy dance 'cause I'm in an apartment and don't have to shovel any frickin' snow!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What were your SB foods yesterday?

I was gorging on onion dip and chips, chili, Buffalo wings and pizza. Tons of leftovers...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wait there was an SB? Lol I have never watched football in my life. I've seen clips because of the news.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, no cattle involved, so I understand.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> how come you watch them late?
> 
> i was about to say, i will be like you and just watch the replays.
> 
> kick off must have happened half an hour ago.


On CET the games are televised very late, e.g. I turned off the game at 02:30 or at half time and then got up early to watched the end. Decided watching the game was more important than attending another meeting - priorities in life are important!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody??
> 
> View attachment 15698937





BigSeikoFan said:


> Leaving a guy home alone has its consequences...
> 
> View attachment 15698982





BigSeikoFan said:


> Take this!
> 
> View attachment 15698985





BigSeikoFan said:


> No mercy.
> 
> View attachment 15698986





BigSeikoFan said:


> Wait, there's more.
> 
> View attachment 15698987





BigSeikoFan said:


> Candice wants in...
> 
> View attachment 15698988





BigSeikoFan said:


> Sensitive content? I got yer sensitive content right here.
> 
> View attachment 15698991





BigSeikoFan said:


> This activates me plenty.
> 
> View attachment 15698992





BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, back to work.
> 
> View attachment 15698994





BigSeikoFan said:


> If work is fun, you never work a day in your life.
> 
> View attachment 15698997





BigSeikoFan said:


> This is like a Covid vaccine line...
> 
> View attachment 15698998





BigSeikoFan said:


> Mav, say hi to Ali and her friends.
> 
> View attachment 15699000





BigSeikoFan said:


> Ahh, that's better. Let's resume.
> 
> View attachment 15699006





BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of better....
> 
> View attachment 15699007





BigSeikoFan said:


> This might be better...
> 
> View attachment 15699008





BigSeikoFan said:


> Until then, there's this.
> 
> View attachment 15699013


I appreciate the service you bring to the community. Far more value here than wretch worthy hairy wrists.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> KC is beating themselves.
> Had the Bucs scored on 4th and 1 this game would be over.
> As it stands it's still a game.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Yeah not having a healthy offensive line was one factor that killed KC. It was fun watching Mahomes scrabble around and then often after dropping back 20 yards or so and standing on one leg he still threw some accurate passes. Very entertaining.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Had the major move to the new house yesterday, so no superbowl for us.

Man, i am BEAT! Watching those guys load/unload our stuff is exhausting! 

But seriously, f moving! I remember the days when everything i owned fit into a car. Now it takes a semi truck trailer and then some. Ive been ferrying stuff over one van load at a time for weeks, now we have all the big stuff. Now, where to put everything.....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Oh yeah...please tell me you guys said "Wonder Twins power....activate!" when you posed for that shot


Oh I'm sure they did.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone get their Silver Snoopy yet?
> 
> I was just told end of Q1 by my AD....


Not yet


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I appreciate the service you bring to the community. Far more value here than wretch worthy hairy wrists.


How about a non-hairy wrist then for a change?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> What goofy ass parking lot is that with the little concrete bumper way out in the spot like that? Or did the blue bimmer just drive over one?


That's actually a very normal parking lot design/layout in Los Angeles. And if you look at the second and third photos, my car isn't touching the bumper at all; parking sensors kept me a good couple of inches away easily


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Oh yeah...please tell me you guys said "Wonder Twins power....activate!" when you posed for that shot


Sadly, no. Maybe that's why our omnipotent Rolex powers didn't active


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's actually a very normal parking lot design/layout in Los Angeles. And if you look at the second and third photos, my car isn't touching the bumper at all; parking sensors kept me a good couple of inches away easily


It helps keep the soccer moms in their SUVs from overstepping the midway line, too, I'm sure.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It helps keep the soccer moms in their SUVs from overstepping the midway line, too, I'm sure.


Definitely. They have probably also ruined a bumper or front lip/spoiler of many a modified or low car, though too haha

My old car did not have parking sensors or cameras, very grateful that the M4 has them and can detect those bumpers


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Definitely. They have probably also ruined a bumper or front lip/spoiler of many a modified or low car, though too haha
> 
> My old car did not have parking sensors or cameras, very grateful that the M4 has them and can detect those bumpers


I started backing into parking spots because that's how we had to do it in the garage at work, and also because that's the way the cool kids do it at car meetups (gotta pop the hood to show off your CAI and carbon fiber intake manifold cover!). And that was before I got a car with a rearview camera, too. Now that we've got cameras, I back in all the time, and I get nervous if I have to drive forwards into a spot.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I started backing into parking spots because that's how we had to do it in the garage at work, and also because that's the way the cool kids do it at car meetups (gotta pop the hood to show off your CAI and carbon fiber intake manifold cover!). And that was before I got a car with a rearview camera, too. Now that we've got cameras, I back in all the time, and I get nervous if I have to drive forwards into a spot.


I almost always back in as well (I'd imagine at least 80% of the time I'm parking in public). I guess I was just too lazy yesterday morning


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Had the major move to the new house yesterday, so no superbowl for us.
> 
> Man, i am BEAT! Watching those guys load/unload our stuff is exhausting!
> 
> But seriously, f moving! I remember the days when everything i owned fit into a car. Now it takes a semi truck trailer and then some. Ive been ferrying stuff over one van load at a time for weeks, now we have all the big stuff. Now, where to put everything.....


And this is the reason I refuse to move. Sometimes I wish for a big lightning strike so I can start over. Entirely too much stuff.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> What goofy ass parking lot is that with the little concrete bumper way out in the spot like that? Or did the blue bimmer just drive over one?


Blue has made a big return with cars.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Blue has made a big return with cars.


Been there, done that...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the "Stuff that Drives me Nuts" Department...

One of the national news TV broadcasts said that Pfizer would soon be increasing Covid vaccine by 50% while another network said Pfizer was doubling production. 

Uhh, one of you guys is wrong, dude.

The amount of math illiteracy in this country is head shaking; we can't all be BT but c'mon, man.

Turns out that Pfizer is claiming they can cut production times by nearly 50%, so doubling is the right answer. They're also adding new production lines...

Rant over.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "Stuff that Drives me Nuts" Department...
> 
> One of the national news TV broadcasts said that Pfizer would soon be increasing Covid vaccine by 50% while another network said Pfizer was doubling production.
> 
> ...


I'd chalk it up to the messaging getting mixed up on the way to the teleprompter.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Doggie can't believe that another trade happened so quick.


Noice.
Not convinced by the holey strap though.
Speak to Al about some Shark...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd chalk it up to the messaging getting mixed up on the way to the teleprompter.


"Ive never been screwed up by a teleprompter." - Jenna


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Adding a background atmospheric soundscape to my work afternoon:








Apollo 17 in Real Time


A real-time interactive journey through the last landing on the Moon. Relive every moment as it occurred in 1972.




apolloinrealtime.org


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Noice.
> Not convinced by the holey strap though.
> Speak to Al about some Shark...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Finished this bad boy up this morning.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "Stuff that Drives me Nuts" Department...
> 
> One of the national news TV broadcasts said that Pfizer would soon be increasing Covid vaccine by 50% while another network said Pfizer was doubling production.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Bro on this kind of crap. Last I heard pzifer planned 2.1 billion for the year. But I hear stuff thrown around number wise that just makes no sense and drives me nuts. Cherry picking data is another one... 
Here's an example... You will see report that says at current rate will take blah blah blah to vax all Americans so only x% done. But wait a minute 18 and younger aren't even on the list yet.... So we should be talking about 75% of total pop not including younger ones. Thus if usa 10% vaxxed at least 1st shot, it's more like 13%. 
Grrr


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Finished this bad boy up this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes one consider a Pam just for straps.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

On the good news front... Annual physical all good even with added 11 pounds. Course the unanswered q.. Why does prostate get larger but rest of equipment stays the same? File that under only the ears and nose continues to grow file.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Finished this bad boy up this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Mrs Big Al ever worry about you?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm with you Bro on this kind of crap. Last I heard pzifer planned 2.1 billion for the year. But I hear stuff thrown around number wise that just makes no sense and drives me nuts. Cherry picking data is another one...
> Here's an example... You will see report that says at current rate will take blah blah blah to vax all Americans so only x% done. But wait a minute 18 and younger aren't even on the list yet.... So we should be talking about 75% of total pop not including younger ones. Thus if usa 10% vaxxed at least 1st shot, it's more like 13%.
> Grrr


At this rate and my age, I'm still planning on catching covid unless I already survived it. My oldest son has it maybe. He tested positive once out of three tests last week.
-+- in a matter of 5 days. His girlfriend and roommate were also sick but tested negative. Tell me how that shyt makes sense. I hate to jump into conspiracy theories but I ain't trusting covid tests.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "Stuff that Drives me Nuts" Department...
> 
> One of the national news TV broadcasts said that Pfizer would soon be increasing Covid vaccine by 50% while another network said Pfizer was doubling production.
> 
> ...











Pfizer to nearly halve COVID-19 vaccine production timeline, sterile injectables VP says


Pfizer aims to cut the time to produce a COVID-19 vaccine batch by nearly 50%, Chaz Calitri, VP of sterile injectables, told USA Today. Take DNA production, for instance—the first step in Pfizer's manufacturing process, which originally took 16 days, but could soon be done in as few as nine or...




www.fiercepharma.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Pfizer to nearly halve COVID-19 vaccine production timeline, sterile injectables VP says
> 
> 
> Pfizer aims to cut the time to produce a COVID-19 vaccine batch by nearly 50%, Chaz Calitri, VP of sterile injectables, told USA Today. Take DNA production, for instance—the first step in Pfizer's manufacturing process, which originally took 16 days, but could soon be done in as few as nine or...
> ...


Headline writers need to have someone double-check their work.

"Pfizer to accelerate vaccine production timeline" makes a lot more sense when read quickly. I'm no idiot* and I still had to re-read the headline written on that page.

*relatively speaking


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> At this rate and my age, I'm still planning on catching covid unless I already survived it. My oldest son has it maybe. He tested positive once out of three tests last week.
> -+- in a matter of 5 days. His girlfriend and roommate were also sick but tested negative. Tell me how that shyt makes sense. I hate to jump into conspiracy theories but I ain't trusting covid tests.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Plenty of false positives is my take. I stay away from conspiracy theories as best I can but honestly unless I experienced symptoms I wouldn't test. Now for travel to Carribean, I may have to even with vax.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Makes one consider a Pam just for straps.


It really does. I'm really considering a second one just so I can interchange straps. 


Betterthere said:


> Does Mrs Big Al ever worry about you?


Shakes her head and calls me gay with all my watch strap BS. Lmao.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Headline writers need to have someone double-check their work.
> 
> "Pfizer to accelerate vaccine production timeline" makes a lot more sense when read quickly. I'm no idiot* and I still had to re-read the headline written on that page.
> 
> *relatively speaking


It's great news and great for pzifer as they never succumbed to no profit shyte. With India not willing to EUA it more good news for Americans. Then add in EU fumbling vax rollout... 
Course I'm a vax believer so..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> It really does. I'm really considering a second one just so I can interchange straps.
> 
> Shakes her head and calls me gay with all my watch strap BS. Lmao.
> 
> ...


That's funny... That prostate probing today... Ouch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> That's funny... That prostate probing today... Ouch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


>


Yeah that


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Makes one consider a Pam just for straps.


Thatcis actually a good reason to consider a PAM - real strapwhores


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If work is fun, you never work a day in your life.
> 
> View attachment 15698997


true. Find a job you love and you will never work a day in your life.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Ive never been screwed up by a teleprompter." - Jenna
> 
> View attachment 15699819


wonder how it feels to be screwed by her


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Plenty of false positives is my take. I stay away from conspiracy theories as best I can but honestly unless I experienced symptoms I wouldn't test. Now for travel to Carribean, I may have to even with vax.


is it possible to have a false negative?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> is it possible to have a false negative?


yes ...less likely but yes


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> yes ...less likely but yes


i think a false positive might be a bitter pill to swallow. But par for the course. A false negative would have grave repercussions.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i think a false positive might be a bitter pill to swallow. But par for the course. A false negative would have grave repercussions.


From memory, False negatives are more likely to occur early on in the infection period where you've got low viral loads (as in early days) which is why testing occurs regularly for people in quarantine


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i think a false positive might be a bitter pill to swallow. But par for the course. A false negative would have grave repercussions.


yes which is why it's kinda "rigged" that way.... IMO only, there was a push early on for way too much testing don't hear as much about that now.


Gunnar_917 said:


> From memory, False negatives are more likely to occur early on in the infection period where you've got low viral loads (as in early days) which is why testing occurs regularly for people in quarantine


here I don't hear of anyone bothering with tests if they are hiding out for couple of weeks....course our states vary


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

New kicks. These things are so dang ugly I love em. Lol









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Bronzer monday


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok B5, confirmation bias can be a good thing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She's not half bad looking...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

See what I mean?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She might give Jenna a run for her money...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She's got some serious stuff going on.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gave it some serious thought but naaahh...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok B5, confirmation bias can be a good thing.
> 
> View attachment 15700207


It certainly has its place.
I need more convincing though, so keep 'em coming...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She's not half bad looking...
> 
> View attachment 15700208





BigSeikoFan said:


> See what I mean?
> 
> View attachment 15700209





BigSeikoFan said:


> She might give Jenna a run for her money...
> 
> View attachment 15700212





BigSeikoFan said:


> She's got some serious stuff going on.
> 
> View attachment 15700214





BigSeikoFan said:


> Gave it some serious thought but naaahh...
> 
> View attachment 15700219


#neverreadahead

Jenna holds her own...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Noice.
> Not convinced by the holey strap though.
> Speak to Al about some Shark...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah, I'd much rather have the original sail cloth strap but the guy I got it from said that the original strap was worn out. I'm just really pleased I have the bracelet!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Plenty of false positives is my take. I stay away from conspiracy theories as best I can but honestly unless I experienced symptoms I wouldn't test. Now for travel to Carribean, I may have to even with vax.


If it was a pcr test there are usually several amplification targets, you can have 1 but be negative for the other 2, or an indeterminate result because we are amplifying FAR too much IMHO, up to 37-40 cycles, so just a whiff of covid rna can make you positive but correlating that to an active infection is dubious.

Anyway, it can lead to spurious results, especially when taken back to back in a relatively healthy person.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> If it was a pcr test there are usually several amplification targets, you can have 1 but be negative for the other 2, or an indeterminate result because we are amplifying FAR too much IMHO, up to 37-40 cycles, so just a whiff of covid rna can make you positive but correlating that to an active infection is dubious.
> 
> Anyway, it can lead to spurious results, especially when taken back to back in a relatively healthy person.


didn't "they" recently reduce the cycles?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Thatcis actually a good reason to consider a PAM - real strapwhores


If, sorry, when I get another, it will be a white dial.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Noice.
> Not convinced by the holey strap though.
> Speak to Al about some Shark...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good idea about another strap from Bro Al!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, I'd much rather have the original sail cloth strap but the guy I got it from said that the original strap was worn out. I'm just really pleased I have the bracelet!


Well, now you have the opportunity to buy a blancpain NATO for $700.00 ;-)


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't dive.

In fact, full disclosure, I really don't like being in the water period. On the water, sure. But in, only if it involves a boogie board, and/or alcohol, and/or scantily clad wimmens.

Why am I looking at Omega 2254 and 2234?

full/full disclosure, have all but given up on Breitling and Panerai ... and not sure why


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I


Betterthere said:


> here I don't hear of anyone bothering with tests if they are hiding out for couple of weeks....course our states vary


We have these for our hotels. International travelers have to do a 2 weeks quarantine and I think they're tested maybe 3 times in the process??

some of our states also have conditions on entry (eg can come in and need to be tested on x, y, z days after entry)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> New kicks. These things are so dang ugly I love em. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol they are quite ugly


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol they are quite ugly


Lmao. They attract my eyes when I walk like a magnet. They are so loud. The Ultraboost 21 is coming out and I wanted a pair of 20's for our Disney trip in june. These were 1/2price and loud enough to make me order em. The ultraboost are amazing shoes for comfort. I don't run so not sure how good a running shoe.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Well, now you have the opportunity to buy a blancpain NATO for $700.00 ;-)


Wow, boy am I lucky!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We have these for our hotels. International travelers have to do a 2 weeks quarantine and I think they're tested maybe 3 times in the process??
> 
> some of our states also have conditions on entry (eg can come in and need to be tested on x, y, z days after entry)


Absolutely NONE of any of that here. Just signs at the airport saying gently, "Please social distance and be aware of any symptoms you might have".

'Course we have regions like here in DC/MD/VA where you cross state lines just to get groceries or go to work, so precautions for interstate travel are moot.

If we were to go to the in-laws' in Korea, we'd have to stay at their apartment for two weeks straight. Not that I'd mind hanging out and getting language immersion via K-dramas, but any sightseeing plans would be out the window (literally.. ha).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I
> We have these for our hotels. International travelers have to do a 2 weeks quarantine and I think they're tested maybe 3 times in the process??
> 
> some of our states also have conditions on entry (eg can come in and need to be tested on x, y, z days after entry)


Same here... Course for me atm international out. I stay away from states here that require such. Have website that lists each state. from Maryland thru the northeast is nogo. West coast and Hawaii. Then the oddballs New Mexico and Kentucky. Rest are essentially open. Fwiw the numbers are about the same based on pop.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dan360 said:


> I don't dive.
> 
> In fact, full disclosure, I really don't like being in the water period. On the water, sure. But in, only if it involves a boogie board, and/or alcohol, and/or scantily clad wimmens.
> 
> ...


Nice confession.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow, boy am I lucky!


Yep - it is a privilege....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Yep - it is a privilege....


The half-grand asking price for a piece of seatbelt just pisses me off. Day by day, I get more comfortable again with the idea of spending more on my next watch than I did on my first car, then I get reminded of shameless fraud like that strap.

It's like over in the smartwatch world, there's TAG selling their Carrera Connected which tries to justify being _eight times more expensive_ than other smartwatches while using the same off-the-shelf tech. There's no "pearlage" or "hand-finished bevels" in a gadget operating system.

Ugh. Some days the whole luxury goods biz loses its luster for me.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Absolutely NONE of any of that here. Just signs at the airport saying gently, "Please social distance and be aware of any symptoms you might have".
> 
> 'Course we have regions like here in DC/MD/VA where you cross state lines just to get groceries or go to work, so precautions for interstate travel are moot.
> 
> If we were to go to the in-laws' in Korea, we'd have to stay at their apartment for two weeks straight. Not that I'd mind hanging out and getting language immersion via K-dramas, but any sightseeing plans would be out the window (literally.. ha).


I was supposed to go SK last August but that trip was postponed until August of this year. Wondering if that meeting is gonna happen....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> *The half-grand asking price for a piece of seatbelt just pisses me off*. Day by day, I get more comfortable again with the idea of spending more on my next watch than I did on my first car, then I get reminded of shameless fraud like that strap.
> 
> It's like over in the smartwatch world, there's TAG selling their Carrera Connected which tries to justify being _eight times more expensive_ than other smartwatches while using the same off-the-shelf tech. There's no "pearlage" or "hand-finished bevels" in a gadget operating system.
> 
> Ugh. Some days the whole luxury goods biz loses its luster for me.


Nah, the seatbelt portion of the strap is a mere $270.00.

The HW (buckle and keepers) are an additional $457.00

Not sure if the above includes sales tax ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was supposed to go SK last August but that trip was postponed until August of this year. Wondering if that meeting is gonna happen....


Dunno about what Sweden's state department is saying, but the US embassy says that Korea's still requiring a 14-day quarantine upon arrival. August is a long time from now, of course.








COVID-19 Information







kr.usembassy.gov


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Nah, the seatbelt portion of the strap is a mere $270.00.
> 
> The HW (buckle and keepers) are an additional $457.00
> 
> Not sure if the above includes sales tax ;-)


Ha!

If the customs office opens the box they'd throw the strap away and keep digging for hidden drugs.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday OoO!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> didn't "they" recently reduce the cycles?


There are certainly a lot of studies that suggest the cycle count is far too high and doesn't correlate to infectivity or even infection but i dont think there has been a generalized reduction in cycle count for most tests so far.

But i think it is coming....


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

wow, got this on Monday and have to say really like it. I compared it to the DJ 36 and the Rolex is of course heavier because the Omega is titanium. The Omega is the only divers watch I own now so seriously considering this one over the DJ. I really like the lume. Have to convince my wife as she thought I was done.

I think the Omega looks better on my wrist than the DJ? The photos make it looks larger but there's no lug overhang at all.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Caveat, the Omega retails more here than the Rolex. The Omega 300 in ti is the same price as the ND Sub, which if I could get one I would have over the DJ. The DJ was the only one they had at the AD, so seriously thinking the Omega could be the one, I for one love the lume patina.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Caveat, the Omega retails more here than the Rolex. The Omega 300 in ti is the same price as the ND Sub, which if I could get one I would have over the DJ. The DJ was the only one they had at the AD, so seriously thinking the Omega could be the one, I for one love the lume patina.


Glad you like it. It does look good on you.

Even though I liked them initially, every Ti watch I've had made me want it to be heavier. But that's just me I suppose.

I've had the steel version of your watch. My wrist is smaller than yours but the lugs didn't overhang me either. I just felt them disproportionate.

But like I said, it looks good on you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, BTW, got it!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, BTW, got it!!


Dayum!!!

So, how do you think it wears compared to a 44mm Luminor?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Glad you like it. It does look good on you.
> 
> Even though I liked them initially, every Ti watch I've had made me want it to be heavier. But that's just me I suppose.
> 
> ...


X2... I had the SS.. Lugs seemed too long to me after a while. And I grew tired of the lume.

Having said that it still looks good Pete.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, BTW, got it!!


On first pic I thought looks good then you messed up my head with the side by side shot.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Glad you like it. It does look good on you.
> 
> Even though I liked them initially, every Ti watch I've had made me want it to be heavier. But that's just me I suppose.
> 
> ...


That was my initial feeling as well, but wearing both made me realise the heaviness does not equate to the quality of the piece. That said, I may have "settled" for the DJ as it was the only model available and I was sick of being on the waiting list for the sub.

I got the Omega for an excellent price form Collectors time and was pleasantly surprised that it has been sourced from the Hourglass at the beginning of this month.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> X2... I had the SS.. Lugs seemed too long to me after a while. And I grew tired of the lume.
> 
> Having said that it still looks good Pete.


I love the lume and have missed having no lume at all. Plus I don't need a date as I am retired. Funds are reasonably tight atm, so thinking of flipping the Rolex. The Rolex I really wanted was the sub but I would be dead before I got it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I love the lume and have missed having no lume at all. Plus I don't need a date as I am retired. Funds are reasonably tight atm, so thinking of flipping the Rolex. The Rolex I really wanted was the sub but I would be dead before I got it.


I'm same on dates don't need them don't like them. 
Yeah flip that DJ.. Doesn't do anything for you... And the money better.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, BTW, got it!!


Bro that watch is sharp. Looks large but not too big for you. It really shows well. Awesome pickup. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> wow, got this on Monday and have to say really like it. I compared it to the DJ 36 and the Rolex is of course heavier because the Omega is titanium. The Omega is the only divers watch I own now so seriously considering this one over the DJ. I really like the lume. Have to convince my wife as she thought I was done.
> 
> I think the Omega looks better on my wrist than the DJ? The photos make it looks larger but there's no lug overhang at all.


It is a stellar piece. One of Omega's better designs and movements. I love me Seamaster 300MC "Spectre"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, BTW, got it!!


Woah, that's way larger than I thought it would be (I know, twss)

Looks great on you, awesome wrist presence!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I love the lume and have missed having no lume at all. Plus I don't need a date as I am retired. Funds are reasonably tight atm, so thinking of flipping the Rolex. The Rolex I really wanted was the sub but I would be dead before I got it.


Flip the DJ! So what if it's a Rolex. It's just a watch - a watch that you don't love! Give it the ax! That Omega seems better suited to you anyway.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I'm same on dates don't need them don't like them.
> Yeah flip that DJ.. Doesn't do anything for you... And the money better.


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> On first pic I thought looks good then you messed up my head with the side by side shot.


The side shot shows the reasonably good fit for such a big watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> The side shot shows the reasonably good fit for such a big watch.


Trust me to be honest. Doesn't work.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Dayum!!!
> 
> So, how do you think it wears compared to a 44mm Luminor?


They both wear very well on my manly 6.5" appendage.

Luminor lays flatter and lugs curve better; BP's short lugs save the day. Both equally comfy.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Woah, that's way larger than I thought it would be (I know, twss)
> 
> Looks great on you, awesome wrist presence!


Here it is Centered on the wrist. My watches tend to move to the outside of the wrist if not too snug.

It's so fricken comfortable though. Grade 5 ti looks like stainless.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Here it is Centered on the wrist. My watches tend to move to the outside of the wrist if not too snug.
> 
> It's so fricken comfortable though. Grade 5 ti looks like stainless.


I think it looks great!

Plus, these watches do well with strap changes. Omega doesn't make it easy to change the strap, but the 300MC looks great on leather (as you have it), on a NATO, and on a bracelet! It's like having 3 different watches!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao. They attract my eyes when I walk like a magnet. They are so loud. The Ultraboost 21 is coming out and I wanted a pair of 20's for our Disney trip in june. These were 1/2price and loud enough to make me order em. The ultraboost are amazing shoes for comfort. I don't run so not sure how good a running shoe.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They're really comfy walking shoe but I don't like them for running - not enough support


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Absolutely NONE of any of that here. Just signs at the airport saying gently, "Please social distance and be aware of any symptoms you might have".
> 
> 'Course we have regions like here in DC/MD/VA where you cross state lines just to get groceries or go to work, so precautions for interstate travel are moot.
> 
> If we were to go to the in-laws' in Korea, we'd have to stay at their apartment for two weeks straight. Not that I'd mind hanging out and getting language immersion via K-dramas, but any sightseeing plans would be out the window (literally.. ha).


We"ve had a bunch of issues with our border towns on this because of the distances to certain towns and that health infrastructure isn't great in the outback. For example a town like Broken Hill, which is in my state, is a 16 hour drive to Sydney but is only 6 hours drive to Adelaide.

and that's nothing to what people in Western Australia would face, that state is roughly 1/3 of mainland Australia


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Absolutely NONE of any of that here. Just signs at the airport saying gently, "Please social distance and be aware of any symptoms you might have".
> 
> 'Course we have regions like here in DC/MD/VA where you cross state lines just to get groceries or go to work, so precautions for interstate travel are moot.
> 
> If we were to go to the in-laws' in Korea, we'd have to stay at their apartment for two weeks straight. Not that I'd mind hanging out and getting language immersion via K-dramas, but any sightseeing plans would be out the window (literally.. ha).


Actually interesting about Korea, I would have thought they had hotel quarantine for arrivals in the country?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Same here... Course for me atm international out. I stay away from states here that require such. Have website that lists each state. from Maryland thru the northeast is nogo. West coast and Hawaii. Then the oddballs New Mexico and Kentucky. Rest are essentially open. Fwiw the numbers are about the same based on pop.


Interesting, why are New Mexico and Kentucky 5e oddballs?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think it looks great!
> 
> Plus, these watches do well with strap changes. Omega doesn't make it easy to change the strap, but the 300MC looks great on leather (as you have it), on a NATO, and on a bracelet! It's like having 3 different watches!


I will put it on nato when I swim with it. Thanks I think it looks great as well, like most Omega Seamasters the lime is excellent. I could read the time in the early hours.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> The half-grand asking price for a piece of seatbelt just pisses me off. Day by day, I get more comfortable again with the idea of spending more on my next watch than I did on my first car, then I get reminded of shameless fraud like that strap.
> 
> It's like over in the smartwatch world, there's TAG selling their Carrera Connected which tries to justify being _eight times more expensive_ than other smartwatches while using the same off-the-shelf tech. There's no "pearlage" or "hand-finished bevels" in a gadget operating system.
> 
> Ugh. Some days the whole luxury goods biz loses its luster for me.


The moment you try and rationalise luxury goods it loses its luster


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We"ve had a bunch of issues with our border towns on this because of the distances to certain towns and that health infrastructure isn't great in the outback. For example a town like Broken Hill, which is in my state, is a 16 hour drive to Sydney but is only 6 hours drive to Adelaide.
> 
> and that's nothing to what people in Western Australia would face, that state is roughly 1/3 of mainland Australia


Godfrey

putting it into perspective, WA is roughly the size from LA to the Wyoming. Colorado and New Mexico borders


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Looking at adding a Grand Seiko SBGJ235:










Thoughts?

(Not my picture. From TRF.)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Actually interesting about Korea, I would have thought they had hotel quarantine for arrivals in the country?


I think the main option is a hotel, but if you can prove that you're staying with family or a friend (they'll call who you claim you're visiting, and then wait with you till your friend or family picks you up), then they'll let you go with them. You'd still need to install a location tracking app that they can contact you through, though.

Last time I read about it (which was months ago; can't find the specific article now), they also test you upon arrival, send you your results later in the day, and give you a trash bag to dispose of your personal waste during your stay. And then they'll arrange to pick you up and take you back to the airport, too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting, why are New Mexico and Kentucky 5e oddballs?


F knows is the real answer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I will put it on nato when I swim with it. Thanks I think it looks great as well, like most Omega Seamasters the lime is excellent. I could read the time in the early hours.


If I had one again an erika strap would be the answer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Looking at adding a Grand Seiko SBGJ235:
> 
> View attachment 15702064
> 
> ...


GS GMTs are pretty thick. They wear comfortably enough, but they're tall.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting, why are New Mexico and Kentucky 5e oddballs?


New mexico has a large tribal population that is getting crushed by covid so their quarantine is pretty aggressive since they used to rely pretty heavily on tourism.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This dude should join OoO.

"MMA fighter Michael Bisping won't wear his gold Rolex because it makes him "feel like an absolute w*nker"" via @watchville Why Michael Bisping won't wear his solid gold Rolex


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> GS GMTs are pretty thick. They wear comfortably enough, but they're tall.


Yeah, that I am aware of. Nothing all that big but they are going to be a bit tall. I think they come in at a hair under 14mm tall (I know they advertise them as 14mm tall).


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> Looking at adding a Grand Seiko SBGJ235:
> 
> View attachment 15702064
> 
> ...


They have nice dials and their cases are always interesting but I find every GS bracelet a bit cheesy. There are a few that are ok which are all brushed but for mine the bracelet is always a let down.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> New mexico has a large tribal population that is getting crushed by covid so their quarantine is pretty aggressive since they used to rely pretty heavily on tourism.


Well yes and no. The tribal lands have their own rules. I was referring to the state wide rules. 
examples are Navaho lands in Arizona and New Mexico for their own rules and some roads closed in South Dakota heading into reservations.

Monument valley is considering reopening March 5th but TBD.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The moment you try and rationalise luxury goods it loses its luster


It's bothersome. We've gotten some trinkets (bracelets, mostly) at Tiffany, and we've only been able to buy from their sterling silver lineup. It's all very well-made, no rough edges or sloppy solder that I could see,... but holy crap, it's all so much more expensive than silver from other shops.

My mom is a regular at a gemstone shop back home (she's now our go-to source for info about gems n' minerals). Walking through a Tiffany with her, she was able tell us how much a given piece would cost her at the hometown shop, custom-made of the same materials and gemstone, and it was never more than a quarter of what Tiffany was asking.

EVEN SO..... I think MrsBS and I are, what's the label... "Grade 3 Susceptibles"?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Yeah, that I am aware of. Nothing all that big but they are going to be a bit tall. I think they come in at a hair under 14mm tall (I know they advertise them as 14mm tall).


As long as you're good at keeping watches safe from door jambs, I don't see it as being a problem. I still need to live with a GS to see if I like it, but it can't be any clunkier than my SKX009.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Looking at adding a Grand Seiko SBGJ235:
> 
> View attachment 15702064
> 
> ...


It's nice.

That's all I can say about it. And all other GS actually. Except for that GMT of @Marendra. Now that one is nice!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Trust me to be honest. Doesn't work.


Nah, Tim Mosso has endorsed it for a 13 cm wrist


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, BTW, got it!!


That's a great one mate.... Congrats.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually there is a couple of issues with the BP. The bezel is bidirectional when it is supposed to be unidirectional, and one of the lug screw bars is stripped.

The guy who traded with me happens to have another BPFF so he will send that to me which should arrive tomorrow, and I will send him back the one I have.

Mine is from 2016, the new one is from 2015 but freshly serviced so that would be a win I would say.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Nah, Tim Mosso has endorsed it for a 13 cm wrist


5 inches? that won't work for much of anything twss


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Looking at adding a Grand Seiko SBGJ235:
> 
> View attachment 15702064


Looks stunning


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> F knows is the real answer.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> New mexico has a large tribal population that is getting crushed by covid so their quarantine is pretty aggressive since they used to rely pretty heavily on tourism.


Yeah that makes sense. a bunch of our states are like that, particularply Weatern Australia (bro Dog's state)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> This dude should join OoO.
> 
> "MMA fighter Michael Bisping won't wear his gold Rolex because it makes him "feel like an absolute w*nker"" via @watchville Why Michael Bisping won't wear his solid gold Rolex


LMAO


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> It's nice.
> 
> That's all I can say about it. And all other GS actually. Except for that GMT of @Marendra. Now that one is nice!


I mean, that's fair. They aren't for everyone.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It's bothersome. We've gotten some trinkets (bracelets, mostly) at Tiffany, and we've only been able to buy from their sterling silver lineup. It's all very well-made, no rough edges or sloppy solder that I could see,... but holy crap, it's all so much more expensive than silver from other shops.
> 
> My mom is a regular at a gemstone shop back home (she's now our go-to source for info about gems n' minerals). Walking through a Tiffany with her, she was able tell us how much a given piece would cost her at the hometown shop, custom-made of the same materials and gemstone, and it was never more than a quarter of what Tiffany was asking.
> 
> EVEN SO..... I think MrsBS and I are, what's the label... "Grade 3 Susceptibles"?


What? Does that mean Tiffany is like Rolex in that you need to spend xxx to be eligible to buy something else?

the costs of that doesn't in the least surprise me from my limited it's experiences wit's watches and leather work. Particularly in the latter (wallets, shoes, bags) expensive stuff looks and feels nice but the craftsmanship is pretty garbage.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey which one of you guys has a Crafter Blue strap on their Seiko?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> putting it into perspective, WA is roughly the size from LA to the Wyoming. Colorado and New Mexico borders
> View attachment 15702059


Hell yeah! We're half the country! That ought to teach those pollies in Canberra that the land they didn't want is chock a block full of Gold, Silver, iron ore, diamonds and.... Uranium.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah that makes sense. a bunch of our states are like that, particularply Weatern Australia (bro Dog's state)


As Prince Philip once famously asked an Aboriginal elder, "Don't you guys use spears?"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What? Does that mean Tiffany is like Rolex in that you need to spend xxx to be eligible to buy something else?


Oh, not at all, at least not in our experience. Everything that MrsBS asked to see, they've had, and _maybe_ only once or twice did they not have her size on that day.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao. They attract my eyes when I walk like a magnet. They are so loud. The Ultraboost 21 is coming out and I wanted a pair of 20's for our Disney trip in june. These were 1/2price and loud enough to make me order em. The ultraboost are amazing shoes for comfort. I don't run so not sure how good a running shoe.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


plus one on the ultraboost.

the NMDs and Yeezys are OK for walking on trips as well. Including disneyland.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> plus one on the ultraboost.
> 
> the NMDs and Yeezys are OK for walking on trips as well. Including disneyland.


I probably have 6 different pairs of boost shoes. I'm hooked on them. Plus the company I work for makes the foam.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I probably have 6 different pairs of boost shoes. I'm hooked on them. Plus the company I work for makes the foam.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


foam...isn't that banned already?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> foam...isn't that banned already?


Nope. The foam industry is alive and well for some strange reason.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What? Does that mean Tiffany is like Rolex in that you need to spend xxx to be eligible to buy something else?





BarracksSi said:


> Oh, not at all, at least not in our experience. Everything that MrsBS asked to see, they've had, and _maybe_ only once or twice did they not have her size on that day.


GF * 2

What I meant is, we can only reasonably afford (or are willing to pay for) Tiffany's silver goods, not their gold-and-higher stuff.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I probably have 6 different pairs of boost shoes. I'm hooked on them. Plus the company I work for makes the foam.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


hooked as well here. But i think i only have three pairs of ultraboost.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually there is a couple of issues with the BP. The bezel is bidirectional when it is supposed to be unidirectional, and one of the lug screw bars is stripped.
> 
> The guy who traded with me happens to have another BPFF so he will send that to me which should arrive tomorrow, and I will send him back the one I have.
> 
> Mine is from 2016, the new one is from 2015 but freshly serviced so that would be a win I would say.


what does this mean sir?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> As Prince Philip once famously asked an Aboriginal elder, "Don't you guys use spears?"
> 
> View attachment 15702139


that sounds about right

hopefully Prince Andrew wasn't allowed near anyone


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what does this mean sir?


Bidirectional = can turn two directions; unidirectional = can only turn one direction.

Dive watch specs require that either the bezel can be locked or that it can only turn one way (and if it turns by accident, it should turn only backwards, because it's safer for a diver to surface too early than to stay down too late).


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hell yeah! We're half the country! That ought to teach those pollies in Canberra that the land they didn't want is chock a block full of Gold, Silver, iron ore, diamonds and.... Uranium.


I once had a cousin mistake the size of Australia. She interpreted Australia to be more 'island' and less 'continent' ..... u til she went through the middle (and that was only Alice to Darwin)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Nope. The foam industry is alive and well for some strange reason.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


then it's doomed...doomed i say


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> that sounds about right
> 
> hopefully Prince Andrew wasn't allowed near anyone


why he have a spear?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Bidirectional = can turn two directions; unidirectional = can only turn one direction.
> 
> Dive watch specs require that either the bezel can be locked or that it can only turn one way (and if it turns by accident, it should turn only backwards, because it's safer for a diver to surface too early than to stay down too late).


lol that's funny


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Bidirectional = can turn two directions; unidirectional = can only turn one direction.
> 
> Dive watch specs require that either the bezel can be locked or that it can only turn one way (and if it turns by accident, it should turn only backwards, because it's safer for a diver to surface too early than to stay down too late).


apologies for confusion.
What i meant was, what does it mean that one BPFF is unidirectional and the other bidirectional. If same model, arent they supposed to be the same?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> apologies for confusion.
> What i meant was, what does it mean that one BPFF is unidirectional and the other bidirectional. If same model, arent they supposed to be the same?


think it's screwed up? sorry to use technical term


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> think it's screwed up? sorry to use technical term


is that different from screwed down?

What is technical term for screwing from side to side?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> What is technical term for screwing from side to side?


Spooning


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> that sounds about right
> 
> hopefully Prince Andrew wasn't allowed near anyone


Too late.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I once had a cousin mistake the size of Australia. She interpreted Australia to be more 'island' and less 'continent' ..... u til she went through the middle (and that was only Alice to Darwin)


LOL. It's an island but we drive hundreds of kilometres to get to any place. Yet, it surprises me that some people here in the Rolex sub-forum complain about their nearest AD being an hour away.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. It's an island but we drive hundreds of kilometres to get to any place. Yet, it surprises me that some people here in the Rolex sub-forum complain about their nearest AD being an hour away.


Guilty. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Spooning


and Forking would be?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey which one of you guys has a Crafter Blue strap on their Seiko?


Used to. Sold them with my Seikos. Only have one Seiko left.

Old pics:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> apologies for confusion.
> What i meant was, what does it mean that one BPFF is unidirectional and the other bidirectional. If same model, arent they supposed to be the same?


Because mine was broken!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> is that different from screwed down?
> 
> What is technical term for screwing from side to side?


Lazy-Doggy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Spooning


Or that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I thought I would share some of the gaffes made by Prince Philip. Enjoy the laughs.









Prince Philip's gaffes from decades on royal duty


After the Duke of Edinburgh steps down from duties, we take a look back at some of the infamous remarks he has made while in the public eye.



www.bbc.com




.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> and Forking would be?


I've also heard "tribbing"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I've also heard "tribbing"


What's that? Care to give us a visual? A nice one please!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. It's an island but we drive hundreds of kilometres to get to any place. Yet, it surprises me that some people here in the Rolex sub-forum complain about their nearest AD being an hour away.


Haha yeah I know. "Travelled an hour to get to my AD!"

So what did you do? Travel from one side of the city to another in non-peak hour? Or just a quick trip to the local in the country?

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Guilty.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


But you're in OoO so that's permissible

Bro of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Because mine was broken!


too much fondling?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> What's that? Care to give us a visual? A nice one please!


https://bfy.tw/QLmE

THERE JUST ISN'T A WORK-SAFE WAY... lmao


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> too much fondling?


Well, just a little fondling. What's the harm, right?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I've also heard "tribbing"


there's the rub


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> there's the rub


I dunno where it even came from. Mrs. Garrison had "scissor me timbers" but at some point since then it changed.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Used to. Sold them with my Seikos. Only have one Seiko left.
> 
> Old pics:


How did you find it on the sumo? I was thinking of getting either a leather strap or crafterboue for mine I've tried other rubber straps but there's a stupid gap on them And the strap isn't thick enough

this is mine


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How did you find it on the sumo? I was thinking of getting either a leather strap or crafterboue for mine I've tried other rubber straps but there's a stupid gap on them And the strap isn't thick enough
> 
> this is mine
> View attachment 15702243


You need a nice green strap to go along with that.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Because mine was broken!


That is odd


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> It's nice.
> 
> That's all I can say about it. And all other GS actually. Except for that GMT of @Marendra. Now that one is nice!


Yes sir it is!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The side shot shows the reasonably good fit for such a big watch.


It fits well on him, but I can tell it would be huge on me. Too bad, it's a great-looking watch.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You need a nice green strap to go along with that.


Crafter blue do one but it's not so nice (not my pic)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yellow is very out there but I like it and it's sold out (again not mine)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

So I'm looking at boring black


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

On the topic of straps, this is an @AL9C1 creation:


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Looking at adding a Grand Seiko SBGJ235:
> 
> View attachment 15702064
> 
> ...


I love that dial. How big?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Yeah, that I am aware of. Nothing all that big but they are going to be a bit tall. I think they come in at a hair under 14mm tall (I know they advertise them as 14mm tall).


Yeah, my SARB065 is 14.4mm tall, as much because of the big domed crystal as the absurdly thick movement. It's still fun too look at from the right angle, but from the side it's just silly.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How did you find it on the sumo? I was thinking of getting either a leather strap or crafterboue for mine I've tried other rubber straps but there's a stupid gap on them And the strap isn't thick enough
> 
> this is mine
> View attachment 15702243


The Crafter Blues were well made and fit the watches very nicely. However I found the metal keeper sometimes uncomfortable. And the rubber tended to be more on the thick and stiff side, which is great for TWSS jokes, but not for comfort.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Yes sir it is!
> 
> View attachment 15702345


Okay, so, where have you been? We're not good enough for you anymore?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> It fits well on him, but I can tell it would be huge on me. Too bad, it's a great-looking watch.


"Him"? Thanks for using my preferred pronoun. How did you guess?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So I'm looking at boring black
> View attachment 15702385


No!

Why bother? Just too boring. Adds nothing. A good rubber strap alternative should be fun! A black rubber strap is great on a watch that it works for, ie Rubber B on Sub, etc. but black doesn't work on that Sumo.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, so, where have you been? We're not good enough for you anymore?


good question...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, so, where have you been? We're not good enough for you anymore?


I'm always a lurk away... I only seem to get Tapatalk alerts when someone @ me, so didn't see your post until @yngrshr quoted you.

Got out of the habit of checking in everyday when a bunch of political posts were happening a few months back. I still check in a couple times a week.

How's your lady watch bandit ("borrower") treating you these days? Kids doing ok?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> good question...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Marendra said:


> I'm always a lurk away... I only seem to get Tapatalk alerts when someone @ me, so didn't see your post until @yngrshr quoted you.
> 
> Got out of the habit of checking in everyday when a bunch of political posts were happening a few months back. I still check in a couple times a week.
> 
> How's your lady watch bandit ("borrower") treating you these days? Kids doing ok?


no political posts in months ... check in ...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> "Him"? Thanks for using my preferred pronoun. How did you guess?


I guess I wasn't looking at anything but the watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> I'm always a lurk away... I only seem to get Tapatalk alerts when someone @ me, so didn't see your post until @yngrshr quoted you.
> 
> Got out of the habit of checking in everyday when a bunch of political posts were happening a few months back. I still check in a couple times a week.
> 
> How's your lady watch bandit ("borrower") treating you these days? Kids doing ok?


My lady is treating me very well thanks. She even lets me have my watches back (when I ask nicely).

Kids alright.

My dad died 2 weeks ago (it's okay, we're all good about that). Been crazy busy getting things organized for my mother and her ongoing and future care. She has pretty advanced dementia. The only thing keeping me sane is my lady.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady is treating me very well thanks. She even lets me have my watches back (when I ask nicely).
> 
> Kids alright.
> 
> My dad died 2 weeks ago (it's okay, we're all good about that). Been crazy busy getting things organized for my mother and her ongoing and future care. She has pretty advanced dementia. The only thing keeping me sane is my lady.


does she still like the op41?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yellow is very out there but I like it and it's sold out (again not mine)
> 
> View attachment 15702384


I think they haven't re-stocked. I did check them out the last time I bought a Samurai but I am no longer going to buy anymore accessories for the Seiko watches.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> does she still like the op41?


I think so, but haven't seen it on her much. She favours her Snoopy and Calibre de Cartier.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So I'm looking at boring black
> View attachment 15702385


Yuck. Boring for sure. I would rather keep it on bracelet


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Marendra said:


> I'm always a lurk away... I only seem to get Tapatalk alerts when someone @ me, so didn't see your post until @yngrshr quoted you.
> 
> Got out of the habit of checking in everyday when a bunch of political posts were happening a few months back. I still check in a couple times a week.
> 
> How's your lady watch bandit ("borrower") treating you these days? Kids doing ok?


You can come back to us now.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady is treating me very well thanks. She even lets me have my watches back (when I ask nicely).
> 
> Kids alright.
> 
> My dad died 2 weeks ago (it's okay, we're all good about that). Been crazy busy getting things organized for my mother and her ongoing and future care. She has pretty advanced dementia. The only thing keeping me sane is my lady.


Sane is good. Hope your mom is doing ok. I mean dementia isn't ok, but hope she's having some good days and she's still able to enjoy herself from time to time.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can come back to us now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Marendra said:


>


what do you call a boomerang that doesnt return?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The Crafter Blues were well made and fit the watches very nicely. However I found the metal keeper sometimes uncomfortable. And the rubber tended to be more on the thick and stiff side, which is great for TWSS jokes, but not for comfort.


Lol okay. I quite like the look of them, esp in your pic but I was a bit iffy on how thick the strap is, looks quite stiff.

..... last thing I want is my strap showing up my wang

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> No!
> 
> Why bother? Just too boring. Adds nothing. A good rubber strap alternative should be fun! A black rubber strap is great on a watch that it works for, ie Rubber B on Sub, etc. but black doesn't work on that Sumo.


Thanks. I went down your route of putting a red rubber on a 007 and love it, which is why I like the yellow. Shame it's discontinued

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks. I went down your route of putting a red rubber on a 007 and love it, which is why I like the yellow. Shame it's discontinued
> 
> Brother of OoO


thinking of putting a red crafter blue on my apnea


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks. I went down your route of putting a red rubber on a 007 and love it, which is why I like the yellow. Shame it's discontinued
> 
> Brother of OoO


I did this on Christmas Day:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> thinking of putting a red crafter blue on my apnea


I don't think it's a good idea to shove a watch strap up your nose to help you sleep better.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Pongster said:


> what do you call a boomerang that doesnt return?


Stick?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Stick?


Put a rag on it and you can wash yourself


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Looking at adding a Grand Seiko SBGJ235:
> 
> View attachment 15702064
> 
> ...


Looks like an Ωmega.
Probably better build quality though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

My SXK007 on a rubber strap. Anyone interested in a cheap awesome strap for the 007, PM me, got a link on eBay. Think I paid like AUD$20 posted and its


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Put a rag on it and you can wash yourself


Wrap it with barbed wire and you can scratch an itchy back


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Nope. The foam industry is alive and well for some strange reason.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm sure it is...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't think it's a good idea to shove a watch strap up your nose to help you sleep better.


Bettersleep


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> why he have a spear?


In a manner if speaking, yes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> is that different from screwed down?
> 
> What is technical term for screwing from side to side?


Orgy...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm sure it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! She swallowed a load ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Orgy...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


* ahem *

We are a respectable watch forum sir.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! She swallowed a load ...


Or rather, she couldn't swallow it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I did this on Christmas Day:


Looks nice on that


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> * ahem *
> 
> We are a respectable watch forum sir.


Since when?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Since when?


Since when it started? Ask the few people who copped an infraction for posting questionable pictures.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Since when it started? Ask the few people who copped an infraction for posting questionable pictures.


Hey I've been infractioned a couple of times but that was for my sense of humour, or lack there of, depends on your point of view


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> What's that? Care to give us a visual? A nice one please!


Ok. I'll try.
Instead of fingers, think the legs of women doing this...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Since when it started? Ask the few people who copped an infraction for posting questionable pictures.


I seem to recall one of your questionable pictures. . It was of some activity taking place in a radio station.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Ok. I'll try.
> Instead of fingers, think the legs of women doing this...
> 
> 
> ...


That works.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Since when it started? Ask the few people who copped an infraction for posting questionable pictures.


guilty as charged. I served my time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Ok. I'll try.
> Instead of fingers, think the legs of women doing this...
> 
> 
> ...


so it needs five women to work?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> * ahem *
> 
> We are a respectable watch forum sir.


Sorry,
Did I post in TRF by mistake...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Since when it started? Ask the few people who copped an infraction for posting questionable pictures.


I'm clean...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> so it needs five women to work?


More women, more fun...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> More women, more fun...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


where do i enter?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Ok. I'll try.
> Instead of fingers, think the legs of women doing this...
> 
> 
> ...


That only happens till she sees your Rolex


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That only happens till she sees your Rolex


Godfrey

Then she starts sprinting


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> guilty as charged. I served my time.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Sorry,
> Did I post in TRF by mistake...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No, you haven't been banned


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> where do i enter?


Generally the front, back if she's fun


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> where do i enter?


Women only for this activity.

I used to work for a company that had a philosophy you might like...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Generally the front, back if she's fun


which back door?

and parenthetically, currently working on a backdoor listing.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> No, you haven't been banned


But I have been Narrabeened...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Women only for this activity.
> 
> I used to work for a company that had a philosophy you might like...
> 
> ...


what's flobal?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> what's flobal?


Sort of like this, but for men this time.

Or so I'm told.

I wasn't a very good company man and didn't live the company values...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

After OoO came SoOoO.

is this the next? OoS









Opinions on Sinn and are they worth the $


I was going to hijack the Concepto C99001 vs 7750 thread, but I would love to get some feedback on the C99001 movement and Sinn in general. I'm looking at getting an automatic or manual chronograph and wondering if Sinn is a good choice. I like the Sinn 144 and the 103 or expand the budget a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey I've been infractioned a couple of times but that was for my sense of humour, or lack there of, depends on your point of view


Mine was for a borderline picture somewhat like how Tooth got his. Hey! Where's tooth? I think we lost toothy 

Where are you @Toothbras


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm clean...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Squeaky clean.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> More women, more fun...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Like this?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Women only for this activity.
> 
> I used to work for a company that had a philosophy you might like...
> 
> ...


Hahahah. Did any of the management live up to that?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sort of like this, but for men this time.
> 
> Or so I'm told.
> 
> ...


I would be concerned if you're a company man


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> After OoO came SoOoO.
> 
> is this the next? OoS
> 
> ...


ill wait till it's 10,000 pages deep and I'll go in and say Sinn is garbage


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mine was for a borderline picture somewhat like how Tooth got his. Hey! Where's tooth? I think we lost toothy
> 
> Where are you @Toothbras


oh @Toothbras, where art thou:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone heard from @Cobia ?

Now I'm starting to worry about him.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Anyone heard from @Cobia ?
> 
> Now I'm starting to worry about him.


Nah I haven't heard from him either. Maybe this might entice @Cobia


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Women only for this activity.
> 
> I used to work for a company that had a philosophy you might like...
> 
> ...


Is that a uniquely Australian reference?

This is all I could find:





__





TOPページ - フローバル プロダクトサイト


LINEUP おすすめラインナップ ABOUT FLOBALブランドとは 人々の暮らしのすぐそばで、部品たちは




flobal.com


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahahah. Did any of the management live up to that?


I'm SOOOOO glad I don't know the answer to that...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> ill wait till it's 10,000 pages deep and I'll go in and say Sinn is garbage


Why wait?

To contribute anything of value, I'd actually have to have an opinion on Sinn, which I don't, so I won't.

Then again, I don't contribute anything of value here either...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Put a rag on it and you can wash yourself


Was thinking of putting a nail in it. But then someone else would just come along with a bigger board with a bigger nail.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what do you call a boomerang that doesnt return?


yer mom

I mean, "a stick"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> Stick?


ennnn are ayyy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Good to see the Aussies on fire... Maybe we should just y'all keep the room for a couple of days. Where's @Merv?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

59 been a few days.. Hope still improving... Btw daughter got 2nd shot today.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Good to see the Aussies on fire... Maybe we should just y'all keep the room for a couple of days. Where's @Merv?


New Wonder Woman cake out a little while ago, he's 'enjoying' it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> New Wonder Woman cake out a little while ago, he's 'enjoying' it


They have those things? Life size? Which parts has he eaten first?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Looking at adding a Grand Seiko SBGJ235:
> 
> View attachment 15702064
> 
> ...


Go for it! That is one good looking watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> If I had one again an erika strap would be the answer.


Here's Erika without a strap...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> 59 been a few days.. Hope still improving... Btw daughter got 2nd shot today.


I've now been home for one week and continuing to improve. Much less free time to post at home than while I was at the rehab center but gradually catching up from having ben gone from home for three weeks as well as essentially in absentia for 7-10 days prior to being admitted to the hospital in COVOD respiratory failure exactly four weeks ago today.

A visiting physical therapist comes to my home twice weekly to monitor my exercise program as well as assess my progress. Things are definitely looking positive for Team 59!

Anything of significance happen over the past week?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> This dude should join OoO.
> 
> "MMA fighter Michael Bisping won't wear his gold Rolex because it makes him "feel like an absolute w*nker"" via @watchville Why Michael Bisping won't wear his solid gold Rolex


The best quote from that video in the Public Forum: "This watch says, 'I'm a douche.' "


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What? Does that mean Tiffany is like Rolex in that you need to spend xxx to be eligible to buy something else?


Yep, Tiffany is def like Rolex. We had to go out on 3 dates before we got anywhere...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> As Prince Philip once famously asked an Aboriginal elder, "Don't you guys use spears?"
> 
> View attachment 15702139


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hopefully Prince Andrew wasn't allowed near anyone


Especially those underage...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, just a little fondling. What's the harm, right?


I used to say that to an old gf...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> what do you call a boomerang that doesnt return?


Somebody else's?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I've now been home for one week and continuing to improve. Much less free time to post at home than while I was at the rehab center but gradually catching up from having ben gone from home for three weeks as well as essentially in absentia for 7-10 days prior to being admitted to the hospital in COVOD respiratory failure exactly four weeks ago today.
> 
> A visiting physical therapist comes to my home twice weekly to monitor my exercise program as well as assess my progress. Things are definitely looking positive for Team 59!
> 
> Anything of significance happen over the past week?


Great to hear you're getting better.

Aside from bro Sap's Loreato chronograph, which is giving me a SERIOUS itch for a GP btw, nothing to report...as usual.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got my first Moderna shot yesterday. CT opened the doors for those over 65 starting tomorrow but some sites let people make an appt once it was announced, so I squeaked in.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's Erika without a strap...
> 
> View attachment 15703364


I prefer 2 piece Erikas


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I prefer 2 piece Erikas


I like the elasticity ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that a uniquely Australian reference?
> 
> This is all I could find:
> 
> ...


Interesting.

The sign was put up, with the typo, in their Melbourne office a few years ago now, and I noticed it when having lunch with a senior executive.

He googled it on his phone and that company page definitely wasn't there at the time. Instead he found an urban dictionary reference with an illustration.

Seems to be gone now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got my first Moderna shot yesterday. CT opened the doors for those over 65 starting tomorrow but some sites let people make an appt once it was announced, so I squeaked in.


way to go...I may be getting 2nd saturday else next wednesday.. daughter 2nd this morning


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

1st time and possibly only opportunity buyer - advice needed


If this is the only time you have $10k-12k to spare, then don't spend it on a damn watch. Dogecoin would do better, fer cryin' out loud, than a watch. Your 401k and retirement fund payments are maxed out already, right? I know of some people who are using their kids' college funds to buy hot...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I've now been home for one week and continuing to improve.
> ..
> Things are definitely looking positive for Team 59!
> ..
> Anything of significance happen over the past week?


Great news! Most significant news is you're improving


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15703384


Last week I went for a walk in a little two-street town up the road. There was a guy walking up and down the sidewalks wearing two crossed swords on his back, Deadpool style. I pretended not to notice.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I've now been home for one week and continuing to improve. Much less free time to post at home than while I was at the rehab center but gradually catching up from having ben gone from home for three weeks as well as essentially in absentia for 7-10 days prior to being admitted to the hospital in COVOD respiratory failure exactly four weeks ago today.
> 
> A visiting physical therapist comes to my home twice weekly to monitor my exercise program as well as assess my progress. Things are definitely looking positive for Team 59!
> 
> Anything of significance happen over the past week?


Looking positive is the right way to go. Tiffany says, "Keep up the good work."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 1st time and possibly only opportunity buyer - advice needed
> 
> 
> If this is the only time you have $10k-12k to spare, then don't spend it on a damn watch. Dogecoin would do better, fer cryin' out loud, than a watch. Your 401k and retirement fund payments are maxed out already, right? I know of some people who are using their kids' college funds to buy hot...
> ...


Good advice.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I've now been home for one week and continuing to improve. Much less free time to post at home than while I was at the rehab center but gradually catching up from having ben gone from home for three weeks as well as essentially in absentia for 7-10 days prior to being admitted to the hospital in COVOD respiratory failure exactly four weeks ago today.
> 
> A visiting physical therapist comes to my home twice weekly to monitor my exercise program as well as assess my progress. Things are definitely looking positive for Team 59!
> 
> Anything of significance happen over the past week?


Great news Bro!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I've now been home for one week and continuing to improve. Much less free time to post at home than while I was at the rehab center but gradually catching up from having ben gone from home for three weeks as well as essentially in absentia for 7-10 days prior to being admitted to the hospital in COVOD respiratory failure exactly four weeks ago today.
> 
> A visiting physical therapist comes to my home twice weekly to monitor my exercise program as well as assess my progress. Things are definitely looking positive for Team 59!
> 
> Anything of significance happen over the past week?


Great to hear!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I've now been home for one week and continuing to improve. Much less free time to post at home than while I was at the rehab center but gradually catching up from having ben gone from home for three weeks as well as essentially in absentia for 7-10 days prior to being admitted to the hospital in COVOD respiratory failure exactly four weeks ago today.
> 
> A visiting physical therapist comes to my home twice weekly to monitor my exercise program as well as assess my progress. Things are definitely looking positive for Team 59!
> 
> Anything of significance happen over the past week?


Great to hear back from you mate and to know that you are doing good.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I prefer 2 piece Erikas


I prefer no piece Erikas.....but i can't post a pic of that


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Last week I went for a walk in a little two-street town up the road. There was a guy walking up and down the sidewalks wearing two crossed swords on his back, Deadpool style. I pretended not to notice.


Was it one of these guys?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> Was it one of these guys?


Sean looks a little like Nick Cage there.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> 1st time and possibly only opportunity buyer - advice needed
> 
> 
> If this is the only time you have $10k-12k to spare, then don't spend it on a damn watch. Dogecoin would do better, fer cryin' out loud, than a watch. Your 401k and retirement fund payments are maxed out already, right? I know of some people who are using their kids' college funds to buy hot...
> ...


Easy

Stir

Right...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Easy
> 
> Stir
> 
> ...


Tough crowd. Got to choose posting handle wisely as well.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I've now been home for one week and continuing to improve. Much less free time to post at home than while I was at the rehab center but gradually catching up from having ben gone from home for three weeks as well as essentially in absentia for 7-10 days prior to being admitted to the hospital in COVOD respiratory failure exactly four weeks ago today.
> 
> A visiting physical therapist comes to my home twice weekly to monitor my exercise program as well as assess my progress. Things are definitely looking positive for Team 59!
> 
> Anything of significance happen over the past week?


Great news 59er!!!!

Maybe time for a celebratory watch purchase?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Great news 59er!!!!
> 
> Maybe time for a celebratory watch purchase?


Let's suggest some candidates and decide for Bro 59 which watch he should celebrate with.

How about a VC Overseas 3-hander?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Let's suggest some candidates and decide for Bro 59 which watch he should celebrate with.
> 
> How about a VC Overseas 3-hander?


+1, got my vote.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

What other company does the "cushion" type case?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> What other company does the "cushion" type case?


The Farer Hudson counts, I'd say.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Was it one of these guys?


That level of awesome divided by several thousand, and I don't even like Christopher Lambert. (He especially sucked as Tarzan).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The Farer Hudson counts, I'd say.
> View attachment 15704000


I'd agree!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Let's suggest some candidates and decide for Bro 59 which watch he should celebrate with.
> 
> How about a VC Overseas 3-hander?


I'm still waiting for a call from my AD for a 124060 but no particular sense of urgency. In any case probably that one or nothing. Actually I'm OK with either option.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Am I being fair here?








"I don't like it because it's hyped"


"But if you are able to get it at MSRP" That's the whole point, and Rolex is intentionally limited production to make it that way. They have a game plan to try and reach "Patek Phillipe" status in the coming years, eventually in the next few years selling no watches that aren't made of precious...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'm still waiting for a call from my AD for a 124060 but no particular sense of urgency. In any case probably that one or nothing. Actually I'm OK with either option.


good thing call didn't come while detained


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> What other company does the "cushion" type case?


Tons!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's Erika without a strap...
> 
> View attachment 15703364


under siege


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I prefer no piece Erikas.....but i can't post a pic of that


sure? Only one way to find out.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> What other company does the "cushion" type case?


Doxa


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Am I being fair here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comes across a little harsh in isolation, but I didn't read the while thread for context.

Then again, who am I to comment as I regularly post harsh, unreasonable, ill-thought responses...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> What other company does the "cushion" type case?


Nice Airpod Pros.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

59, Jenna also sends her best wishes. "Brilliant! That's absolutely brilliant."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> What other company does the "cushion" type case?


cushions?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15704094
> 
> View attachment 15704095


Of the two I thyme preference is the Divingstar although I prefer the Professional SS bracelet over the yellow rubber strap on the other.









I suppose this iteration of the Willard would also qualify as a cushion case.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> cushions?
> View attachment 15704115


Nice cushion. I also see it's on your lap ... wha are you watching? ;-)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice cushion. I also see it's on your lap ... wha are you watching? ;-)


why, sir? am in middle of family room supervising three kids doing online classes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice cushion. I also see it's on your lap ... wha are you watching? ;-)


Sshhhh. Can't stand up now. 😝


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sshhhh. Can't stand up now. 😝


not my MO.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Am I being fair here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I thought it was hilarious


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> why, sir? am in middle of family room supervising three kids doing online classes


Pics of their teacher then


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sshhhh. Can't stand up now. 😝


This guy is good those those accidents


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I thought it was hilarious


I mean the dumb thing MSRPs at $5k and he's boasting about how much money he saved versus a Sub, yet they get discounted every quarter at the PX...

(and he came up with the username "Tunnelrat Marine" and doesn't shop at the PX? c'mon man)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Pics of their teacher then


 made me reminisce about my favorite grade school teacher.

not sure if this is standard, but my kids are not allowed to record or take pictures of their online classes.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Might could have an incoming tomorrow...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I mean the dumb thing MSRPs at $5k and he's boasting about how much money he saved versus a Sub, yet they get discounted every quarter at the PX...
> 
> (and he came up with the username "Tunnelrat Marine" and doesn't shop at the PX? c'mon man)


as a kid, my brother's favorite GI Joe was Tunnel Rat.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Might could have an incoming tomorrow...


Congrats sir

but read this post tomorrow


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Might could have an incoming tomorrow...


BPFF?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

An old one, but still funny. 😁


A Filipino immigrant Nurse Applies for a Job at a USA medical center .A Nurse manager was given the task of hiring an individual to fill a job opening. After sorting through a stack of resumes he found four people who were equally qualified --an American, a Russian, an Australian and a Filipino, all of them nurses. He decided to call the four in and ask them only one question. Their answer would determine who of them would get the job. 

The day came and as the four sat around the conference room table the interviewer asked: "What is the fastest thing you know?" Dave, the American, replied, "A THOUGHT. It just pops into your head. There's no warning that it's on the way; it's just there. A thought is the fastest thing I know of. “That's very good!" replied the interviewer. 

“And now you sir?" he asked Vladimir , the Russian. "Hmm.... let me see. A blink! It comes and goes and you don't know that it ever happened. A BLINK is the fastest thing I know. "Excellent!" said the interviewer. "The blink of an eye, that's a very popular click for speed. 

“He then turned to George, the Australian who was contemplating his reply. "Well, out at my dad's ranch, you step out of the house and on the wall there's a light switch. When you flip that switch, way out across the pasture the light in the barn comes on. Yep, TURNING ON A LIGHT is the fastest thing I can think of. "The interviewer was very impressed with the third answer and thought he had found his man. "It's hard to beat the speed of light" he said. 

Turning to Eleuterio, the Filipino, the fourth and final man, the interviewer posed the same question. Eleuterio replied, "Apter herring da 3 preybyus ansers sir, et's obyus to me dat the fastest thing is DIARRHEA.

“WHAT!?" said the interviewer, stunned by the response. The others were already giggling in their seats..."Oh, I can expleyn sir,." said Eleuterio. "You see, sir, di ader day my tummy was peeling bad and so I ran so fast to the toilet, but before I could THINK, BLINK, or TURN ON THE LIGHT, damn, sir, I had alreydi sheet in my pants!"

Eleuterio is now the new NURSE.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> cushions?
> View attachment 15704115


Yes, cushions.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Am I being fair here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's been trolling for a bit. I haven't read the whole thread, but previously observed that parsing his posts carefully yields pieces that don't fit together quite right as a coherent worldview.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, cushions.
> 
> View attachment 15704412


I like those cushions better&#8230;


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I mean the dumb thing MSRPs at $5k and he's boasting about how much money he saved versus a Sub, yet they get discounted every quarter at the PX...
> 
> (and he came up with the username "Tunnelrat Marine" and doesn't shop at the PX? c'mon man)


I need to read this, He's the h that was saying Rolex are crap and seiko makes a better watch. He said no-one noticed his Rolex sub so he locked it in a safe tog give to his son


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like those cushions better&#8230;


i wanna be in the middle


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, cushions.
> 
> View attachment 15704412


Oh my. I LOVE that little diamond shape in the middle.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i wanna be in the middle


Nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh my. I LOVE that little diamond shape in the middle.


not mine


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I mean the dumb thing MSRPs at $5k and he's boasting about how much money he saved versus a Sub, yet they get discounted every quarter at the PX...
> 
> (and he came up with the username "Tunnelrat Marine" and doesn't shop at the PX? c'mon man)


LOL is that the same guy who has his username as his email address? I remember seeing some guy with their username as their email and I"m pretty sure it's him (too lazy to look)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> made me reminisce about my favorite grade school teacher.
> 
> not sure if this is standard, but my kids are not allowed to record or take pictures of their online classes.


LOL Yeah we all had one. Mine was an Olympic ice skater who we got as a fresh uni grad


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> not mine


hahahaha


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tried complimenting Jenna in public; she turned all shades of red...










Still does that thing with a mike too...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I mean the dumb thing MSRPs at $5k and he's boasting about how much money he saved versus a Sub, yet they get discounted every quarter at the PX...
> 
> (and he came up with the username "Tunnelrat Marine" and doesn't shop at the PX? c'mon man)


Ah,
Now I have context.

You were soft...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tried complimenting Jenna in public; she turned all shades of red...
> 
> View attachment 15704499
> 
> ...


i prefer shades of pink


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She looks good in red...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> BPFF?


With a bidirectional bezel?

Customer return, bought at a great price...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> An old one, but still funny.
> 
> A Filipino immigrant Nurse Applies for a Job at a USA medical center .A Nurse manager was given the task of hiring an individual to fill a job opening. After sorting through a stack of resumes he found four people who were equally qualified --an American, a Russian, an Australian and a Filipino, all of them nurses. He decided to call the four in and ask them only one question. Their answer would determine who of them would get the job.
> 
> ...


Haha...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, cushions.
> 
> View attachment 15704412


Comfy...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tried complimenting Jenna in public; she turned all shades of red...
> 
> View attachment 15704499
> 
> ...


Lucky Mike...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> BPFF?


Nope, not yet


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Nope, not yet


Why did I think you already had one?

Might be time to check for early onset Alzheimer's...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Why did I think you already had one?
> 
> Might be time to check for early onset Alzheimer's...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:
Just read that back and came out all wrong.
Talking about me BTW, not you, with regard to EOA...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Lucky Mike...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


having my name changed. You can now call me mikester.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> With a bidirectional bezel?
> 
> Customer return, bought at a great price...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wasn't horology house said customer?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Why did I think you already had one?
> 
> Might be time to check for early onset Alzheimer's...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I thought that as well


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wasn't horology house said customer?


Or
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sappie...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, cushions.
> 
> View attachment 15704412


Those, my friend, are PILLOWS!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Those, my friend, are PILLOWS!


Gazongas...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Why did I think you already had one?
> 
> Might be time to check for early onset Alzheimer's...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I have the BPFF Bathyscaphe - the little brother


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I mean the dumb thing MSRPs at $5k and he's boasting about how much money he saved versus a Sub, yet they get discounted every quarter at the PX...
> 
> (and he came up with the username "Tunnelrat Marine" and doesn't shop at the PX? c'mon man)


GF

He's since posted his own screenshot of the same page - which means he has confirmed access - and fessed up that he didn't know that the PX sold Omegas. But, too bad, it's not on sale anymore. Musta been a pre-Presidents' Day sale.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Why did I think you already had one?
> 
> Might be time to check for early onset Alzheimer's...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Had that test at my physical Monday. Course I first said well here's what we covered a year ago.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Had that test at my physical Monday. Course I first said well here's what we covered a year ago.


BT, you're one scary dude...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have a bunch of errands today. Will leave you with this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's not forget this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's pause on a happy note...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wait, gotta do this.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Might could have an incoming tomorrow...


GF

It is on the FedEx truck and out for delivery.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> GF
> 
> It is on the FedEx truck and out for delivery.


IT'S BEEN AN HOUR WHERE IS IT


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> IT'S BEEN AN HOUR WHERE IS IT


Yes - it is upsetting - it should have been here by 12:00 p.m.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, you're one scary dude...


Same nurse different year. She laughed after I said it's Monday Feb 8th I'm on first floor the hospital is lcc folded the piece of paper in half and I've got my sentence ready and the words are door light wall. 
She laughed and said OK let's do all that again. As we finished and was walking out I reminded her she didn't ask for 3 words. She laughed again and said after you said them 3 times I wasn't too concerned... See you next year.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Anyone want to take a guess?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I am glad Rolex are so stingy with links, it fitted right out of the box.. no sizing required....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

This one left the stable...

After two years and trying to love it, the PCL's finally killed it for me....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Traded with one of the major grey dealers (not DavidSW) so had to build a relationship.

It took several emails, but did not require any chocolates, flowers or heavy duty kneepads.

I am little disappointed that it did not arrive at 10:00 a.m. the FedEx truck was about 3 hours late....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Anyone want to take a guess?
> 
> View attachment 15705508


Cellini Moonphase?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15705515


#NRA


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> I am glad Rolex are so stingy with links, it fitted right out of the box.. no sizing required....
> 
> View attachment 15705516
> 
> View attachment 15705517


You sure it fits? The 6:00 half of the bracelet looks like it's doing a wrist tuck.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> You sure it fits? The 6:00 half of the bracelet looks like it's doing a wrist tuck.


I have a weird indentation on the six a clock side of my left wrist. I'm guessing either from watch wearing or old skateboarding injury.

My right wrist is quite a bit larger (not speculating why...) and well over 8" (sans indentation)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I am glad Rolex are so stingy with links, it fitted right out of the box.. no sizing required....
> 
> View attachment 15705516
> 
> View attachment 15705517


Looks great. Did you ever consider fixing (brushing) the center links on the GMT LN bracelet?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I am glad Rolex are so stingy with links, it fitted right out of the box.. no sizing required....
> 
> View attachment 15705516
> 
> View attachment 15705517


I like the clean, no cyclops, look.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks great. Did you ever consider fixing (brushing) the center links on the GMT LN bracelet?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yes - I did. Rolliworks does it for a bit more than $200.00 and it is easily reversible.

In the end I did decide that the 124060 submariner is more "me"


Simplicity - no cyclops, no date.
Better proportions of case/lugs (IMHO)
Wider bracelet - I did always find the 20-16mm tapered bracelet a bit "dainty"
Better clasp (glidelock)

so, for a little more than a boat buck (watch buck?) in cash from me + the 116710LN , I have a brand new watch with 5 years fresh warranty.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Anyone want to take a guess?
> 
> View attachment 15705508


It's a Rolex.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15705515


I was right.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I have a weird indentation on the six a clock side of my left wrist. I'm guessing either from watch wearing or old skateboarding injury.
> 
> My right wrist is quite a bit larger (not speculating why...) and well over 8" (sans indentation)


You right handed?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Yes - I did. Rolliworks does it for a bit more than $200.00 and it is easily reversible.
> 
> In the end I did decide that the 124060 submariner is more "me"
> 
> ...


I was wondering if 124...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> You right handed?


Ambidextrous - nearly.

I write with my left hand but do everything else with my right hand (tennis, golf whatever)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Doesn't this one start 21 and taper to 16? Or?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Ambidextrous - nearly.
> 
> I write with my left hand but do everything else with my right hand (tennis, golf whatever)


Viking genes... Had to handle swords with either hand.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Doesn't this one start 21 and taper to 16? Or?


Tapers from 21 to about 16.5. 
Clasp is about 18.5 mm.

It does not sound like much of a difference but to my eye it makes all the difference needed.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Viking genes... Had to handle swords with either hand.


Not sure if allowed, but I shoot pistol right handed.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> I have a weird indentation on the six a clock side of my left wrist.* I'm guessing either from watch wearing *or old skateboarding injury.
> 
> My right wrist is quite a bit larger (not speculating why...) and well over 8" (sans indentation)


I think it's possible. It'd be like how my ring finger is indented where my wedding ring sits.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> I am glad Rolex are so stingy with links, it fitted right out of the box.. no sizing required....
> 
> View attachment 15705516
> 
> View attachment 15705517


Nice!!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Let's suggest some candidates and decide for Bro 59 which watch he should celebrate with.
> 
> How about a VC Overseas 3-hander?


VC overseas 3- hander gets my vote too.. a blue dial would be the best


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Traded with one of the major grey dealers (not DavidSW) so had to build a relationship.
> 
> It took several emails, but did not require any chocolates, flowers or heavy duty kneepads.
> 
> I am little disappointed that it did not arrive at 10:00 a.m. the FedEx truck was about 3 hours late....


Stupid fedex

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Yes - I did. Rolliworks does it for a bit more than $200.00 and it is easily reversible.
> 
> In the end I did decide that the 124060 submariner is more "me"
> 
> ...


I've been very intrigued by a ND Sub recently, curious to know your thoughts on it after a little while.

Brother of OoO


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> I am glad Rolex are so stingy with links, it fitted right out of the box.. no sizing required....
> 
> View attachment 15705516
> 
> View attachment 15705517


It was the same for me with the new DJ41 I bought last week. Definitely better than sizing regardless of whether I do it myself or someone else does it for me.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> I am glad Rolex are so stingy with links, it fitted right out of the box.. no sizing required....
> 
> View attachment 15705517


Nicely chosen mate.. That's a great one.   Congrats.

Still regret selling my 114060. The cleanest Rollie..


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15705659


I've heard of sneakerheads, so I suppose they are watchheads. We call them WIS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Tapers from 21 to about 16.5.
> Clasp is about 18.5 mm.
> 
> It does not sound like much of a difference but to my eye it makes all the difference needed.


Oh I believe.. The OP41 21mm wears better than explorer bracelet


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Not sure if allowed, but I shoot pistol right handed.


I use 2


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> It was the same for me with the new DJ41 I bought last week. Definitely better than sizing regardless of whether I do it myself or someone else does it for me.


I only have 1 thing I want sized by someone else.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Nicely chosen mate.. That's a great one.   Congrats.
> 
> Still regret selling my 114060. The cleanest Rollie..


I'm glad mine is gone... I haven't tried 124 yet but like jorgenl these slight improvements are very good.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I'm glad mine is gone... I haven't tried 124 yet but like jorgenl these slight improvements are very good.


The proportions of the Cermit were great. So happy the lugs lost some weight...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I only have 1 thing I want sized by someone else.


1.👍

2.  I still do ninety to ninety-five percent of my own; I used to do them all myself. But now, there's two other guys I trust too. Both are superb and know they are held to very high standards by my QA self. Those guys come in handy for some of the real pita bracelets like a Breitling pilot bracelet with its fully reticulating redundant links made of all independent individeal components, especially to a person with significant dominant hand dexterity issues.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> 1.?
> 
> 2.  I still do ninety to ninety-five percent of my own; I used to do them all myself. But now, there's two other guys I trust too. Both are superb and know they are held to very high standards by my QA self. Those guys come in handy for some of the real pita bracelets like a Breitling pilot bracelet with its fully reticulating redundant links made of all independent individeal components, especially to a person with significant dominant hand dexterity issues.


Uh uh...

I was talking about my personal equipment but hey if you have 2 guys you trust not for me to judge.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Uh uh...
> 
> I was talking about my personal equipment but hey if you have 2 guys you trust not for me to judge.


Yes. See #1.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Yes. See #1.


I mean an appendage of mine.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The proportions of the Cermit were great. So happy the lugs lost some weight...


Gf.

This was Jenna before she lost some weight...










Not as pleased with the result...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> I have a weird indentation on the six a clock side of my left wrist. I'm guessing either from watch wearing or old skateboarding injury.
> 
> My right wrist is quite a bit larger (not speculating why...) and well over 8" (sans indentation)


I do too, I think mine is from watch wearing, same as my wedding ring.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I mean an appendage of mine.


Yes. Joke / pun acknowledged from the start.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> This was Jenna before she lost some weight...
> 
> ...


Ok now you've got my attn.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> This was Jenna before she lost some weight...
> 
> ...


Dayum...

you need to feed her so that she gets them muffins back


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Yes. Joke / pun acknowledged from the start.


Whew had me worried...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I'm so happy all the threads on Rolex pricing and supply are back. Y'all too? 
Speaking of @Jason71


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Dayum...
> 
> you need to feed her so that she gets them muffins back


She's not the only one.

This was the old Brooklyn.










The current Brooklyn...










I imagine her hubby is none too pleased...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Btw @jorgenl if I forgot to say it, you made a great deal.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Whew had me worried...


Sorry. Tried to do two separate things at once.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Btw @jorgenl if I forgot to say it, you made a great deal.


thank you BT

this deal made sense to me

very happy with it so far


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I'm so happy all the threads on Rolex pricing and supply are back. Y'all too?
> Speaking of @Jason71


Sporty is having a field day....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm so happy all the threads on Rolex pricing and supply are back. Y'all too?
> Speaking of @Jason71


Do you not have Jason's cell phone number to call him to check up on him? I PM'd him and no response and also reached out to Sgt but not heard back from him. Coincidentally, I did see that he logged in but didn't post anything. Hope that his is okay.

Best wishes @Jason71 stay safe!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Sporty is having a field day....


Yup. Back to his old self. At least we know he hasn't been hacked. Those responses sound so text book Mr Hyde type. I guess he has a file
where he keeps his standard responses. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She's not the only one.
> 
> This was the old Brooklyn.
> 
> ...


See? You fellas like some meat too.

Old Jenna and old Brooklyn is nice. What's with twigs these days?

Can't imagine banging a table leg. Must be painful


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> See? You fellas like some meat too.
> 
> Old Jenna and old Brooklyn is nice. What's with twigs these days?
> 
> Can't imagine banging a table leg. Must be painful


Told you guys this story before...

My first-ever lapdance was from a kinda thick girl. Still had an hourglass shape, but she had some cushion. Great dance.

The next lapdance was from a thin girl who was more photogenic. All I felt were her sitbones. Terrible.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Told you guys this story before...
> 
> My first-ever lapdance was from a kinda thick girl. Still had an hourglass shape, but she had some cushion. Great dance.
> 
> The next lapdance was from a thin girl who was more photogenic. All I felt were her sitbones. Terrible.


you need to move your hands up 18"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> you need to move your hands up 18"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you not have Jason's cell phone number to call him to check up on him? I PM'd him and no response and also reached out to Sgt but not heard back from him. Coincidentally, I did see that he logged in but didn't post anything. Hope that his is okay.
> 
> Best wishes @Jason71 stay safe!


I do and did. He is very busy with Covid work.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Told you guys this story before...
> 
> My first-ever lapdance was from a kinda thick girl. Still had an hourglass shape, but she had some cushion. Great dance.
> 
> The next lapdance was from a thin girl who was more photogenic. All I felt were her sitbones. Terrible.


We're on the same page


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I do and did. He is very busy with Covid work.


Thanks. Well, it's good to know that he's just busy and not fallen into an unfortunate situation like 59 getting the dreaded covid.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. Well, it's good to know that he's just busy and not fallen into an unfortunate situation like 59 getting the dreaded covid.


Yep... I was thinking he might get around to posting but tough year.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Those, my friend, are PILLOWS!


so, for head?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Yes - it is upsetting - it should have been here by 12:00 p.m.


maybe theyre testing it. If it measures an hour correctly.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Anyone want to take a guess?
> 
> View attachment 15705508


submariner no date?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Pongster said:


> submariner no date?


Good guess


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Told you guys this story before...
> 
> My first-ever lapdance was from a kinda thick girl. Still had an hourglass shape, but she had some cushion. Great dance.
> 
> The next lapdance was from a thin girl who was more photogenic. All I felt were her sitbones. Terrible.


They dug into your forehead?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

New one is here! Got the reg sailcloth and kept the deployant. Guy was good with that.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> New one is here! Got the reg sailcloth and kept the deployant. Guy was good with that.


Excellent!!! Such a cool watch. How thick is it? Wish I could try one on.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> New one is here! Got the reg sailcloth and kept the deployant. Guy was good with that.


Looking good. Still have the bracelet and rubber strap?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Excellent!!! Such a cool watch. How thick is it? Wish I could try one on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


15mm, not bad, but not thin.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Looking good. Still have the bracelet and rubber strap?


Yep!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> This one left the stable...
> 
> After two years and trying to love it, the PCL's finally killed it for me....
> 
> View attachment 15705519


PCL's killed my love too as well as my lack of need of GMT function. My ceramic GMT has been gone for a long time, an itch that never needed scratching.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15705515


The 124060 is the only one left standing even remotely currently on my radar.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. Well, it's good to know that he's just busy and not fallen into an unfortunate situation like 59 getting the dreaded covid.


Before I was taken to the hospital in respiratory failure due to COVID19 one month ago, I had quit eating for 4-5 days while at home thinking I would beat the illness on my own. Within a couple of days in the hospital my appetite had returned.

My pre-COVID weight was 187 but I now weigh 170! For some time I had thought it would be nice to drop a few pounds down to 175. Since I'm now on an exercise rehab program with weights to regain muscle mass lost while I was in the hospital, hopefully my target weight of 175 can be achieved and maintained.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Not much looking forward to this forecast for Big D that's more in line with Fairbanks than Dallas.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Before I was taken to the hospital in respiratory failure due to COVID19 one month ago, I had quit eating for 4-5 days while at home thinking I would beat the illness on my own. Within a couple of days in the hospital my appetite had returned.
> 
> My pre-COVID weight was 187 but I now weigh 170! For some time I had thought it would be nice to drop a few pounds down to 175. Since I'm now on an exercise rehab program with weights to regain muscle mass lost while I was in the hospital, hopefully my target weight of 175 can be achieved and maintained.


Honestly very happy for you brother 59 and to hear of you getting your fitness back too. You got us all a wee bit worried for a while back then.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Before I was taken to the hospital in respiratory failure due to COVID19 one month ago, I had quit eating for 4-5 days while at home thinking I would beat the illness on my own. Within a couple of days in the hospital my appetite had returned.
> 
> My pre-COVID weight was 187 but I now weigh 170! For some time I had thought it would be nice to drop a few pounds down to 175. Since I'm now on an exercise rehab program with weights to regain muscle mass lost while I was in the hospital, hopefully my target weight of 175 can be achieved and maintained.


did they hit you with anything particular when you arrived?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Good guess


If anyone on here can guess the watch by the box, regardless of brand, it's Bro Pong


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Before I was taken to the hospital in respiratory failure due to COVID19 one month ago, I had quit eating for 4-5 days while at home thinking I would beat the illness on my own. Within a couple of days in the hospital my appetite had returned.
> 
> My pre-COVID weight was 187 but I now weigh 170! For some time I had thought it would be nice to drop a few pounds down to 175. Since I'm now on an exercise rehab program with weights to regain muscle mass lost while I was in the hospital, hopefully my target weight of 175 can be achieved and maintained.


Here's hoping that you can get to that weight. The problem, as you'd know, is dropping that weight so quick is that it's usually not the weight the you want gone (e.g. muscle mass)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Before I was taken to the hospital in respiratory failure due to COVID19 one month ago, I had quit eating for 4-5 days while at home thinking I would beat the illness on my own. Within a couple of days in the hospital my appetite had returned.
> 
> My pre-COVID weight was 187 but I now weigh 170! For some time I had thought it would be nice to drop a few pounds down to 175. Since I'm now on an exercise rehab program with weights to regain muscle mass lost while I was in the hospital, hopefully my target weight of 175 can be achieved and maintained.


My AW and my resistance bands wish you good luck and don't skip leg day!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> did they hit you with anything particular when you arrived?


Five courses of IV Remdesivir, 10-12 courses of IV broad spectrum antibiotic for bacterial pneumonia, at least 10-12 courses of IV Solu-Medrol with subsequent steroid pills taper, Lovenox (anticoagulant) injections every day for three weeks, as well as countless other pills.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Here's hoping that you can get to that weight. The problem, as you'd know, is dropping that weight so quick is that it's usually not the weight the you want gone (e.g. muscle mass)


Belly fat now gone and my plan is to keep it gone. You're right about muscle mass that needs to be regained.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Five courses of IV Remdesivir, 10-12 courses of IV broad spectrum antibiotic for bacterial pneumonia, at least 10-12 courses of IV Solution-Medrol with subsequent steroid pills taper, Lovenox (anticoagulant) injections every day for three weeks, as well as countless other pills.


dam....think vax easier


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Belly fat now gone and my plan is to keep it gone. You're right about muscle mass that needs to be regained.


i gained some of your weight


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> dam....think vax easier


Vaccine planned for next month.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Vaccine planned for next month.


thought was 6 month delay if had covid


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Five courses of IV Remdesivir, 10-12 courses of IV broad spectrum antibiotic for bacterial pneumonia, at least 10-12 courses of IV Solution-Medrol with subsequent steroid pills taper, Lovenox (anticoagulant) injections every day for three weeks, as well as countless other pills.


Jeeeeeeezus


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Five courses of IV Remdesivir, 10-12 courses of IV broad spectrum antibiotic for bacterial pneumonia, at least 10-12 courses of IV Solution-Medrol with subsequent steroid pills taper, Lovenox (anticoagulant) injections every day for three weeks, as well as countless other pills.


OMG...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Five courses of IV Remdesivir, 10-12 courses of IV broad spectrum antibiotic for bacterial pneumonia, at least 10-12 courses of IV Solution-Medrol with subsequent steroid pills taper, Lovenox (anticoagulant) injections every day for three weeks, as well as countless other pills.


That's a lot of medicines!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> thought was 6 month delay if had covid


Not sure about the delay but I heard that people who have had Covid might only need one dose of either the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines. Dunno if that's the official protocol though...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> i gained some of your weight


I received the belly fat portion.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BPFF with FLB

Fresh live basil.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Five courses of IV Remdesivir, 10-12 courses of IV broad spectrum antibiotic for bacterial pneumonia, at least 10-12 courses of IV Solution-Medrol with subsequent steroid pills taper, Lovenox (anticoagulant) injections every day for three weeks, as well as countless other pills.


 That's a lot of medication.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> That's a lot of medication.


he deserves an 124060


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I received the belly fat portion.


Yum... Random picture came to me...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> he deserves an 124060


He deserves a Guinness.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mine was for a borderline picture somewhat like how Tooth got his. Hey! Where's tooth? I think we lost toothy
> 
> Where are you @Toothbras


Uh-oh... what did i miss?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> oh @Toothbras, where art thou:
> View attachment 15702684


Herb is that you?!?!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Uh-oh... what did i miss?


Welcome back! Hope that all is well with you?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yum... Random picture came to me...
> 
> View attachment 15706363


bacon bacon bacon


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Uh-oh... what did i miss?


You missed a lot of pics of this young lady.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Herb is that you?!?!


You're just like me with a little more, and a little less


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Uh-oh... what did i miss?


Sappie flipped a watch


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yum... Random picture came to me...
> 
> View attachment 15706363


That's expert level pork belly cooking. I wish I could cook it like that.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sappie flipped a watch


Big Al made a couple of straps


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sappie flipped a watch


Sappie flipped 5 to get 2.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool lume on this one!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> That's expert level pork belly cooking. I wish I could cook it like that.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Same. I've given up trying to get it crispy. I now sous vide mine got like 8-10 hours. Not crispy but super tender


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Sappie flipped 5 to get 2.


Lol


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool lume on this one!


That's very nice lume


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I'm glad mine is gone... I haven't tried 124 yet but like jorgenl these slight improvements are very good.


I too need to try the 124 then.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> Uh-oh... what did i miss?


Welcome back mate. How u been?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Five courses of IV Remdesivir, 10-12 courses of IV broad spectrum antibiotic for bacterial pneumonia, at least 10-12 courses of IV Solution-Medrol with subsequent steroid pills taper, Lovenox (anticoagulant) injections every day for three weeks, as well as countless other pills.


That's a lot of medication. Its great that its all over and you are recovering good. Get strong soon mate


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Melbourne back in stage 4 lockdown for 5 days.

Thank you to the global tennis elite that brought Covid here with them for the Australian Open.

Let's hope people behave themselves and the 3rd wave gets shut down quickly, so it doesn't need to be extended...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tried this watch on today. My pics do not do it justice. Best white dial I've ever seen. I like the orange and black chapter ring. A cool retro look that adorned many cool 1970's Seikos. The finishing of this GS is next level. Leaves any Rolex for dead. Yes it's a quartz but plus or minus 10 secs a year must be respected. If it was a spring drive or high beat auto I'd buy it without hesitation. Because I'm a wanker I'm on the fence about it because it's a quartz. Everything else I loved.

My pics:


















One by a proper photographer:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Melbourne back in stage 4 lockdown for 5 days.
> 
> Thank you to the global tennis elite that brought Covid here with them for the Australian Open.
> 
> Let's hope people behave themselves and the 3rd wave gets shut down quickly, so it doesn't need to be extended...


Like the Indian cricket team that went to town? Don't count on it. I am sure there'll be some unknown players who got knocked out in the first round would be out and about after collecting their $100k losers cheque.

On this note, I don't understand why ScoMo doesn't just close off the borders completely. I mean, he has done that for the better part of 2020 so why open it now and introduce more risk when the economy is picking up? Only to get back into a snap lock down for a week or two every couple of weeks. Businesses are sure to suffer, and I know mine is.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like the Indian cricket team that went to town? Don't count on it. I am sure there'll be some unknown players who got knocked out in the first round would be out and about after collecting their $100k losers cheque.
> 
> On this note, I don't understand why ScoMo doesn't just close off the borders completely. I mean, he has done that for the better part of 2020 so why open it now and introduce more risk when the economy is picking up? Only to get back into a snap lock down for a week or two every couple of weeks. Businesses are sure to suffer, and I know mine is.


I agree. It's stupid to relax travel restrictions for the sporting elite. (Many of whom had the arrogance and nerve to whinge about being quarantined on arrival).

They get their $100k+ each for showing up, we get the pleasure of basking in their glory - from a safe distance - and our city and economy shut down, costing already struggling small businesses and their employees millions of dollars.

Thanks again Tennis Australia.

P.S. Wedding anniversary tomorrow and Mrs B5 and I had plans which she implied may include some watch shopping, so that's f&^$#$ as well...

//end rant...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I agree. It's stupid to relax travel restrictions for the sporting elite. (Many of whom had the arrogance and nerve to whinge about being quarantined on arrival).
> 
> They get their $100k+ each for showing up, we get the pleasure of basking in their glory - from a safe distance - and our city and economy shut down, costing already struggling small businesses and their employees millions of dollars.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary brother!!! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool lume on this one!


Dayum, dats nucular!!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Five courses of IV Remdesivir, 10-12 courses of IV broad spectrum antibiotic for bacterial pneumonia, at least 10-12 courses of IV Solution-Medrol with subsequent steroid pills taper, Lovenox (anticoagulant) injections every day for three weeks, as well as countless other pills.


Luckily you guys have socialised health care :hmm:


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Tried this watch on today. My pics do not do it justice. Best white dial I've ever seen. I like the orange and black chapter ring. A cool retro look that adorned many cool 1970's Seikos. The finishing of this GS is next level. Leaves any Rolex for dead. Yes it's a quartz but plus or minus 10 secs a year must be respected. If it was a spring drive or high beat auto I'd buy it without hesitation. Because I'm a wanker I'm on the fence about it because it's a quartz. Everything else I loved.
> 
> My pics:
> 
> ...


Why not add another GMT to your line up, or maybe not as they seem to have lost Oz unless it's on the backside


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I agree. It's stupid to relax travel restrictions for the sporting elite. (Many of whom had the arrogance and nerve to whinge about being quarantined on arrival).
> 
> They get their $100k+ each for showing up, we get the pleasure of basking in their glory - from a safe distance - and our city and economy shut down, costing already struggling small businesses and their employees millions of dollars.
> 
> ...


What's on her wish list?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool lume on this one!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Why not add another GMT to your line up, or maybe not as they seem to have lost Oz unless it's on the backside
> 
> View attachment 15706748


I also stopped from buying a Magellan for a similar reason. They got the Philippines (among others near equator) messed up.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Why not add another GMT to your line up, or maybe not as they seem to have lost Oz unless it's on the backside
> 
> View attachment 15706748


?

Sydney is there...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> What's on her wish list?


Some jewellery, or a bag. She wasn't sure yet.

We may spend some time this weekend online shopping together instead of the shopping trip and day out we had planned.

Not the same, but...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I agree. It's stupid to relax travel restrictions for the sporting elite. (Many of whom had the arrogance and nerve to whinge about being quarantined on arrival).
> 
> They get their $100k+ each for showing up, we get the pleasure of basking in their glory - from a safe distance - and our city and economy shut down, costing already struggling small businesses and their employees millions of dollars.
> 
> ...


You will have another extra week to decide on your watch. 

Happy Anniversary mate. 

How many years married?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You will have another extra week to decide on your watch.
> 
> Happy Anniversary mate.
> 
> How many years married?


Thanks Sir Dog.
21 years...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> My pics:


Isn't it great to be able to go to a watch shop and actually see and try on whatever you want??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> P.S. Wedding anniversary tomorrow and Mrs B5 and I had plans which she implied may include some watch shopping, so that's f&^$#$ as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Congrats on the anniversary, B5!

If you guys are stuck at home, maybe you'll figure out some way to pass the time... ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> We may spend some time this weekend online shopping together instead of the shopping trip and day out we had planned.
> 
> Not the same, but...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


#nra


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Congrats on the anniversary, B5!
> 
> If you guys are stuck at home, maybe you'll figure out some way to pass the time...


Yes.
Was hoping to escape for a little while from the 3 teenagers also stuck at home...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Massive 100-car pile up in Ft. Worth Texas due to icy roads. Never seen anything like this...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> i gained some of your weight


BT I'm fully prepared to allow you to keep the extra poundage of mine that you purloined.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> thought was 6 month delay if had covid


More like 90 days from onset of first positive test which for me was late December. Hence I'm planning on my first shot late March.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> BT I'm fully prepared to allow you to keep the extra poundage of mine that you purloined.


"Possession is 9/10s of the law."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a lot of medicines!


I was one sick cookie at the time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Sir Dog.
> 21 years...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


so thrice the 7-year itch.

Congrats sir.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure about the delay but I heard that people who have had Covid might only need one dose of either the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines. Dunno if that's the official protocol though...


Nobody really knows if only one shot is sufficient for someone post COVID19 but my family is all hedging our bets and going for two.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> BPFF with FLB
> 
> Fresh live basil.


Sap you have a helluva collection.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Congrats on the anniversary, B5!
> 
> If you guys are stuck at home, maybe you'll figure out some way to pass the time... 😇


maybe some f&^$#$


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> he deserves an 124060


Nah I'm just thrilled to be in the process of recovery and hanging around a bit longer. Definitely a reset of my priorities.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Sap you have a helluva collection.


of watches and herbs. I agree.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He deserves a Guinness.


I'll drink to that (eventually).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> Uh-oh... what did i miss?


Welcome back.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yum... Random picture came to me...
> 
> View attachment 15706363


If y'all are on Netflix, MrsBS can recommend the new short series, Korean Porkbelly Rhapsody. Celebrity chef/restauranteur Mr. Baek tours around Korea to show us a history of Korea's obsession with pork belly (aka _sangyeopsal_).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> If y'all are on Netflix, MrsBS can recommend the new short series, Korean Porkbelly Rhapsody. Celebrity chef/restauranteur Mr. Baek tours around Korea to show us a history of Korea's obsession with pork belly (aka _sangyeopsal_).


Thanks for the tip sir. will tell my boss. She's heavily into K-dramas. Assuming she hasnt seen it yet.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> so thrice the 7-year itch.
> 
> Congrats sir.


Thank you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> so thrice the 7-year itch.
> 
> Congrats sir.


I wonder if I can get Jenna to come over to scratch my itch...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Happy anniversary brother!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you Al...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Thanks for the tip sir. will tell my boss. She's heavily into K-dramas. Assuming she hasnt seen it yet.


Another clip -- includes a little more of the opening scene of the first episode, where they show an old (old!) method of steaming pork underground:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Massive 100-car pile up in Ft. Worth Texas due to icy roads. Never seen anything like this...


What amazes me is that there were barely a handful of deaths. The cars that we grew up with wouldn't have protected us anywhere close to as much.

The unfortunate kicker was the remark near the end that a lot of the accident victims were front-line medical workers on their way home from their late shifts.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wonder if I can get Jenna to come over to scratch my itch...
> 
> View attachment 15707128


wait 7 years


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> What amazes me is that there were barely a handful of deaths. The cars that we grew up with wouldn't have protected us anywhere close to as much.
> 
> The unfortunate kicker was the remark near the end that a lot of the accident victims were front-line medical workers on their way home from their late shifts.


would this have happened with self-driving cars?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Tried this watch on today. My pics do not do it justice. Best white dial I've ever seen. I like the orange and black chapter ring. A cool retro look that adorned many cool 1970's Seikos. The finishing of this GS is next level. Leaves any Rolex for dead. Yes it's a quartz but plus or minus 10 secs a year must be respected. If it was a spring drive or high beat auto I'd buy it without hesitation. Because I'm a wanker I'm on the fence about it because it's a quartz. Everything else I loved.
> 
> My pics:
> 
> ...


Stop wanking and buy it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


>


Five more fathoms than mine? I bought the wrong watch!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> would this have happened with self-driving cars?


I think so. Glare ice is stupid-hard to detect as a human, especially if it's just wet enough to still sound wet under your tires (_dry_ sheet ice just looks like damp pavement in the dark, but the warning sign that you'd recognize is that it sounds quiet). It's an edge case that I don't think has been sampled enough for self-driving AI to recognize as a hazard.

It didn't help that so few people 1) actually drive slower in bad conditions, and 2) use winter tires. Plus, semi trucks don't have winter tire compounds anyways. I can speak to #1, in that I try to keep my speeds up _because I don't trust anyone coming up behind me_. We actually don't have a standard protocol for what to do in bad conditions, and we don't have standard rear-facing foglights to make ourselves more visible - so it's either slow down and hope that some jackhole doesn't fly headlong into your tire spray at top speed, or turn on your flashers and make people think you're actually pulled over (this is a _terrible_ idea).

Oh, and to get a license, you don't need any bad weather training whatsoever. None. Zilch. I learned more about driving in snow n' ice as a pizza driver than I did from anyplace else.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Melbourne back in stage 4 lockdown for 5 days.
> 
> Thank you to the global tennis elite that brought Covid here with them for the Australian Open.
> 
> ...


You gonna get them til vaxxed...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Luckily you guys have socialised health care :hmm:


What good would that do in this case?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Tried this watch on today. My pics do not do it justice. Best white dial I've ever seen. I like the orange and black chapter ring. A cool retro look that adorned many cool 1970's Seikos. The finishing of this GS is next level. Leaves any Rolex for dead. Yes it's a quartz but plus or minus 10 secs a year must be respected. If it was a spring drive or high beat auto I'd buy it without hesitation. Because I'm a wanker I'm on the fence about it because it's a quartz. Everything else I loved.
> 
> My pics:
> 
> ...


Nope, not feeling it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

OoOmega on black and orange to switch it up!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> What amazes me is that there were barely a handful of deaths. The cars that we grew up with wouldn't have protected us anywhere close to as much.
> 
> The unfortunate kicker was the remark near the end that a lot of the accident victims were front-line medical workers on their way home from their late shifts.


Of course that made front page news here. People in the DFW area to a great extent are completely unaccustomed to driving on ice, especially black ice. No one here has snow tires since it's been several years since such road conditions have been present. Best arc is simply to stay home if at all feasible.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Of course that made front page news here. People in the DFW area to a great extent are completely unaccustomed to driving on ice, especially black ice. No one here has snow tires since it's been several years since such road conditions have been present. Best arc is simply to stay home if at all feasible.


Hell, I've got snow tires on my FWD Civic, and MrsBS drives an AWD CR-V, and we'd both rather stay home than risk getting hit by the knuckleheads out there with balding all-seasons and delusions of invincibility.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Hell, I've got snow tires on my FWD Civic, and MrsBS drives an AWD CR-V, and we'd both rather stay home than risk getting hit by the knuckleheads out there with balding all-seasons and delusions of invincibility.


Whenever such road conditions are present in this location the secret for me has been to drive slowly and make no sudden corrections. Use brakes sparingly. And watch out for Bubba passing you in his F-150 pickup truck at 70-80 mph.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Whenever such road conditions are present in this location the secret for me has been to drive slowly and make no sudden corrections. Use brakes sparingly. And watch out for Bubba passing you in his F-150 pickup truck at 70-80 mph.


I remember a Southern snow driving tip on Twitter:

"Imagine you're driving to church potluck with a casserole next to you and Grandmama in the back seat holding two gallon jugs of sweet tea"


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I agree. It's stupid to relax travel restrictions for the sporting elite. (Many of whom had the arrogance and nerve to whinge about being quarantined on arrival).
> 
> They get their $100k+ each for showing up, we get the pleasure of basking in their glory - from a safe distance - and our city and economy shut down, costing already struggling small businesses and their employees millions of dollars.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary mate.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> BT I'm fully prepared to allow you to keep the extra poundage of mine that you purloined.


It's a bear to remove... 205 lbs buck nekkid.. And no where here the muscle in past. Was really surprised at physical that my vitals unaffected even improved numbers on kidney liver etc


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Of course that made front page news here. People in the DFW area to a great extent are completely unaccustomed to driving on ice, especially black ice. No one here has snow tires since it's been several years since such road conditions have been present. Best arc is simply to stay home if at all feasible.


And wear mask while driving.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Fingers crossed... 2nd shot tomorrow if all goes well..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Why not add another GMT to your line up, or maybe not as they seem to have lost Oz unless it's on the backside
> 
> View attachment 15706748


That white dial looks so good. Till this pic, I was for the blue dial..


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Found out last night that I will have the opportunity to get the vaccine from work since I’m an emergency responder. While I’m appreciative it kinda sucks that it’s still not available to fellow coworkers that are much older than me. Such a crappy situation. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> That white dial looks so good. Till this pic, I was for the blue dial..
> 
> View attachment 15707734


I'm considering this actually &#8230; or the new IWC Timezoner. Would need a decent discount on the IWC, though&#8230;

However, leaning towards the IWC as I already have a Seamaster and I'm intrigued by the IWC complication!









IWC Pilot’s Watch Timezoner Edition Le Petit Prince IW395503 - Hands-On


Testing IWC's practical bezel-actuated multi-time zone watch, now in blue version, the Pilot’s Watch Timezoner Edition "Le Petit Prince" IW395503.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Found out last night that I will have the opportunity to get the vaccine from work since I'm an emergency responder. While I'm appreciative it kinda sucks that it's still not available to fellow coworkers that are much older than me. Such a crappy situation.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Same here. On paper, I'm "law enforcement", and I have a work-issued memo to print out that says as much. But I haven't _needed_ to speak face-to-face with a human for almost a year (buying groceries and carryout hardly counts since such transactions can be done silently). It's not like I'm searching homes or anything like that. MrsBS is at higher risk just by going to school to practice in her sonography lab, and she doesn't yet qualify for a shot.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Same here. On paper, I'm "law enforcement", and I have a work-issued memo to print out that says as much. But I haven't _needed_ to speak face-to-face with a human for almost a year (buying groceries and carryout hardly counts since such transactions can be done silently). It's not like I'm searching homes or anything like that. MrsBS is at higher risk just by going to school to practice in her sonography lab, and she doesn't yet qualify for a shot.


Doesn't seem fair and I would defer to a more needy person but it's against the government's rules and would not be allowed. Just crazy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Latest creations brothers. What do y'all think?

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Latest creations brothers. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! Really like the black one!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You gonna get them til vaxxed...


Starting in 2 weeks hopefully.
Emergency workers and high risk first...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Happy anniversary mate.


Thanks Krish.

P.S. Mrs B5 corrected me this morning. It's been 22 years.

Oops...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember a Southern snow driving tip on Twitter:
> 
> "Imagine you're driving to church potluck with a bowl of steaming hot soup in your lap and Grandmama in the back seat holding two gallon jugs of sweet tea"


FIFY.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm considering this actually &#8230; or the new IWC Timezoner. Would need a decent discount on the IWC, though&#8230;
> 
> However, leaning towards the IWC as I already have a Seamaster and I'm intrigued by the IWC complication!
> 
> ...


The complication is indeed interesting, and a very logical approach.
But it's huuuuuge...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


Yup, I think that was it.

I also think that driver's ed should include a six-inch steel spike mounted on the center of the steering wheel.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> The complication is indeed interesting, and a very logical approach.
> But it's huuuuuge...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Definitely a watch I'd have to see in person and try on.

I love travel and timezones, which is why my first "real" watch was the Rolex GMT (chosen over a submariner - a simpler time when you could walk into a Rolex AD for the first time and leave with a steel watch).

So a worldtimer is my logical "next" watch. And the IWC really caught my eye. Only IWC I really like, tbh

Also&#8230; catching up on the thread, happy anniversary!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Latest creations brothers. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you keep getting better and better at this.

You are choosing some interesting materials and colours as well, rather than staying with safe options.

I love it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Definitely a watch I'd have to see in person and try on.
> 
> I love travel and timezones, which is why my first "real" watch was the Rolex GMT (chosen over a submariner - a simpler time when you could walk into a Rolex AD for the first time and leave with a steel watch).
> 
> ...


Thanks SaM14.

I'm gonna give you a nickname. It's what Aussies do...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Also&#8230; some Omega talk &#8230;

I've always wondered why the Spectre has the dual-colored lume; maybe lazy/didn't want to change parts from the normal Seamaster 300MC?

I would understand if the watch had a diving bezel with a lummed pip on the timing bezel, but the Spectre has a GMT bezel. Doesn't look as symmetrical with the minute hand a different color. My only "gripe" about this watch (if you can even call it a gripe)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Latest creations brothers. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, really cool. You continue to impress us!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Thanks SaM14.
> 
> I'm gonna give you a nickname. It's what Aussies do...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Haha, my actual name is Sam. Username honestly came from my old AIM email address from like elementary/middle school when I "merged" Sam and Master lol - the 14 is a totally random number


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> But it's huuuuuge...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> ?
> 
> Sydney is there...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


By name only. They forgot to include the continent, favouring the northern hemisphere.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> What good would that do in this case?


Hopefully nothing. I'm guessing that everyone is getting the same treatment for Covid regardless of their health insurance.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> That white dial looks so good. Till this pic, I was for the blue dial..
> 
> View attachment 15707734


I also like the blue dial best, but Galaga's hunting for a white dial so I thought that this one was closer.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> By name only. They forgot to include the continent, favouring the northern hemisphere.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Ah yes,

I hadn't noticed that.

I suppose they want to represent their largest market opportunities.

Can't unsee that now.

It's dead to me...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hopefully nothing. I'm guessing that everyone is getting the same treatment for Covid regardless of their health insurance.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Expectations are that it will be free for everyone here.
Not clear as yet how it will be administered though...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Great read on the regular forum.

How to take a bag of gold and emerge from pre-Covid...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Expectations are that it will be free for everyone here.
> Not clear as yet how it will be administered though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


It's free here in the US too but if you have medical insurance, the folks administering the shot can get reimbursed for their costs. Nothing out-of-pocket for you.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm considering this actually &#8230; or the new IWC Timezoner. Would need a decent discount on the IWC, though&#8230;
> 
> However, leaning towards the IWC as I already have a Seamaster and I'm intrigued by the IWC complication!
> 
> ...


No jumping hour hand?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Found out last night that I will have the opportunity to get the vaccine from work since I'm an emergency responder. While I'm appreciative it kinda sucks that it's still not available to fellow coworkers that are much older than me. Such a crappy situation.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hang in there, big guy. Our local hospital had absolutely no slots last week and now you can pretty much get any day you want and any time you want. Through mid-March even.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Latest creations brothers. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Your skill level has gone right up to retail quality. I would pay $50 for that! Looks really good


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Krish.
> 
> P.S. Mrs B5 corrected me this morning. It's been 22 years.
> 
> ...


I got the same treatment about a week ago. Told my wife happy 43rd and she corrected me saying it was only 42. Besides the meaning of the universe now if I forget next year I've covered my ass 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Krish.
> 
> P.S. Mrs B5 corrected me this morning. It's been 22 years.
> 
> ...


Tsk tsk. Naughty naughty need a good spanking


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! Your skill level has gone right up to retail quality. I would pay $50 for that! Looks really good


Whoa there.

$50 AUD could be considered an insult Sir Dog!

That's only about $1.37 in 'merican money I think.

Big Al's painstaking labour is certainly worth more. Lol.

Seriously though, these could easily sell at a premium well into 3 figures though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I got the same treatment about a week ago. Told my wife happy 43rd and she corrected me saying it was only 42. Besides the meaning of the universe now if I forget next year I've covered my ass
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


After 40+, you've surely earned a little leeway.

She was good about it though, as she's usually the one who gets it wrong...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hang in there, big guy. Our local hospital had absolutely no slots last week and now you can pretty much get any day you want and any time you want. Through mid-March even.


Gf

Two Wal-Marts in our area seem pretty well-stocked now too...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tsk tsk. Naughty naughty need a good spanking


Noted, and requested...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> No jumping hour hand?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The IWC?

It's interesting - you set the bezel to your home time zone and then set the time. Screw in the crown and then you use the bezel to change the time zone.

I didn't really understand how it worked; then I found this video on YouTube for the old "spitfire" model (I'm assuming same complication)






And here is how the Omega works (which is the same style movement as the Patek and VC)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> Two Wal-Marts in our area seem pretty well-stocked now too...


Gf.

Speaking of well-stacked...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Whoa there.
> 
> $50 AUD could be considered an insult Sir Dog!
> 
> ...


I am a stingy bastard


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> After 40+, you've surely earned a little leeway.
> 
> She was good about it though, as she's usually the one who gets it wrong...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The trick to this is to randomly forget things. 

I told the missus that past, present and future is all mixed up in my head and I can't remember when things happened. E.g. the wedding was like yesterday


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Noted, and requested...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Whoa there.
> 
> $50 AUD could be considered an insult Sir Dog!
> 
> ...


Lmao. Its just a break even type deal for me. The tanned beaver tail alone costs me $60. If I really started making these to sell I would just go straight at the Apple Watch market. Real watch freaks are just too particular to sustain a business. I prefer just hooking bros up for now.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, not feeling it.


And I value your opinion too.

#imserious


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Found out last night that I will have the opportunity to get the vaccine from work since I'm an emergency responder. While I'm appreciative it kinda sucks that it's still not available to fellow coworkers that are much older than me. Such a crappy situation.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


True but go with other side that you vaxxed may help them


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Krish.
> 
> P.S. Mrs B5 corrected me this morning. It's been 22 years.
> 
> ...


Our 50 on may... Mrs BT is right should be 51.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hopefully nothing. I'm guessing that everyone is getting the same treatment for Covid regardless of their health insurance.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


They are... As it should be...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> See? You fellas like some meat too.
> 
> Old Jenna and old Brooklyn is nice. What's with twigs these days?
> 
> Can't imagine banging a table leg. Must be painful


I love me some meat and muffins


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I love me some meat and muffins


Nothing like a good rump? 

We sometimes go for watermelons in this hot summer season.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> I agree. It's stupid to relax travel restrictions for the sporting elite. (Many of whom had the arrogance and nerve to whinge about being quarantined on arrival).
> 
> They get their $100k+ each for showing up, we get the pleasure of basking in their glory - from a safe distance - and our city and economy shut down, costing already struggling small businesses and their employees millions of dollars.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary mate


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

AL9C1 said:


> Latest creations brothers. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nothing like a good rump?
> 
> We sometimes go for watermelons in this hot summer season.


I found out recently by experience that watermelon is a good aphrodisiac.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am really liking this. My wife doesn't want me to sell the Datejust, even after explaining that I would have bought a sub if available at the time.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I am really liking this. My wife doesn't want me to sell the Datejust, even after explaining that I would have bought a sub if available at the time.


I _really_ like the blue! I think it's a keeper!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Happy anniversary mate


Thanks Pete...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I _really_ like the blue! I think it's a keeper!


This too is a keeper.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Our 50 on may... Mrs BT is right should be 51.


People get married early in these parts... ;-)

congrats BT!!!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This too is a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 15708259


Yes, yes she is


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This too is a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 15708259


BSF i think you should change your handle to BJF ;-)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Stop wanking and buy it.


you can wank in an AD?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Because it’s Chinese New Year:


Foreigner: Can you swim? 

Chinese: No 


Foreigner: Then a dog is better than you because it swims. 

Chinese: Can you swim? 

Foreigner: Yes! 

Chinese: Then what's the difference between you and the dog…

Foreigner was Shocked!!👍 😜 



Foreigner: Why do you Chinese come in all colors; look at us, we are all white..? 

Foreigner: Horses too come in different colors but donkeys are all the same..!!!
😏🌈


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Because it's Chinese New Year:
> 
> Foreigner: Can you swim?
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> BSF i think you should change your handle to BJF ;-)


Easiest Big Like ever!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> you can wank in an AD?





Pongster said:


> Because it's Chinese New Year


Happy New Year, everyone. Go visit your favorite AD!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Why not


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna's also celebrating Chinese New Year with a new red outfit.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy New Year, everyone. Go visit your favorite AD!!


Swatch is on top of it:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Latest creations brothers. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good, especially the Black one. Consider adding edge stitchings to the keepers, I think that would give it a more finished look.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Love reading stuff like this.









Why the Tudor Black Bay ETA 79220 is a Future Collector's Piece - Millenary Watches


It's evident that the Tudor Heritage Black Bay ETA 79220 will become a future classic and popular collector's piece. It ticks all of the boxes and is iconic




millenarywatches.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Because it's Chinese New Year:
> 
> Foreigner: Can you swim?
> 
> ...


LOL. We will let it pass because it's funny. Why do you celebrate CNY? Are you a Chinese Filipino? I went out with a Chinese Filipino girl once when I was in uni. That was in the 90s.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Swatch is on top of it:


Oh, Mrs Barracks will celebrate that too doesn't she?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Love reading stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told you that watch is a keeper and you wanted to sell it. Good thing Mrs Galaga talked some sense into you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, Mrs Barracks will celebrate that too doesn't she?


Well, technically it's Lunar New Year and not Chinese New Year; other Asian cultures celebrate it too, not just the Chinese...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, technically it's Lunar New Year and not Chinese New Year; other Asian cultures celebrate it too, not just the Chinese...


True. I was buying food earlier and the guy at the counter was Korean. He told me he celebrated the Lunar New Year.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, Mrs Barracks will celebrate that too doesn't she?


Yup, the in-laws were all about New Year's (Lunar New Year as they say it) when we video chatted with them this week.

Had to go check -- her year is the Dog, and mine's the Pig. No oxen watches for us.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Told you that watch is a keeper and you wanted to sell it. Good thing Mrs Galaga talked some sense into you.


Funny you say that. Today she told me to sell all those Seikos and buy that _"..nice white face Rolex you once showed me."_

Can anyone hesitate a guess at what that was?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, the in-laws were all about New Year's (Lunar New Year as they say it) when we video chatted with them this week.
> 
> Had to go check -- her year is the Dog, and mine's the Pig. No oxen watches for us.


GF

My fortune for 2021 says to not buy extra shyt.


> Pig fortune in 2021 predicts various problems for people born in 1971. *It is suggested that they avoid buying unnecessary things this year because both expected and unexpected expenses are waiting for them. *Since their children are going to build a family, Pigs born in 1971 feel that it is their duty to offer financial support on wedding ceremony and house purchasing. Moreover, owing to their disregard of exercise and bland diet, endocrine diseases may occur and the relevant medical treatment will cost a lot. Thankfully, it won't take long for them to recover.








Pig Horoscope 2021, Fortune for People born in 2007, 1995, 1983


Problems in career and wealth may upset Pig people born in 2007, 1995, 1983 & 1971, which may raise the risk of obesity and ailments. But, they’ll have sweet love life.



www.travelchinaguide.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

People celebrate Lunar New Year for about two weeks but with Jenna, you can celebrate every day!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Funny you say that. Today she told me to sell all those Seikos and buy that _"..nice white face Rolex you once showed me."_
> 
> Can anyone hesitate a guess at what that was?


Maybe this...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Maybe this...
> 
> View attachment 15708566


Bingo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Funny you say that. Today she told me to sell all those Seikos and buy that _"..nice white face Rolex you once showed me."_
> 
> Can anyone hesitate a guess at what that was?


Explorer II?

I think you were looking at it once. However o doubt if all the Seiko will pay for the Explorer II.

By the way, your "friend" has one for sale at his shop.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Maybe this...
> 
> View attachment 15708566


Never read ahead


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Funny you say that. Today she told me to sell all those Seikos and buy that _"..nice white face Rolex you once showed me."_
> 
> Can anyone hesitate a guess at what that was?


I'd venture a guess...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


>


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Because it's Chinese New Year:
> 
> Foreigner: Can you swim?
> 
> ...


On first read, not sure if I should laugh or be offended?

I might need some time with this one, so I'll get back to you.

Or not...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


>


You really are a Tudor fan aren't you ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I'd venture a guess...


I need to be able to tell the time.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy New Year to all those celebrating.

Hope the year of the Ox brings good luck to all...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> On first read, not sure if I should laugh or be offended?
> 
> I might need some time with this one, so I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


it was sent to me by a Chinese client. So i guess OK for him. But take all the time you need.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. We will let it pass because it's funny. Why do you celebrate CNY? Are you a Chinese Filipino? I went out with a Chinese Filipino girl once when I was in uni. That was in the 90s.


i dont celebrate it. But it's an official holiday here.

how was your Chinese Filipino GF?

i am just 5% Chinese though.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna's also celebrating Chinese New Year with a new red outfit.
> 
> View attachment 15708413





BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna's also celebrating Chinese New Year with a new red outfit.
> 
> View attachment 15708413


Like x LOTS


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Latest creations brothers. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look great, I like the black one


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Bingo.


Didn't you also want a white OP or Date Just?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> By the way, your "friend" has one for sale at his 'shop'.


FIFY, assuming it's the same guy I'm thinking of


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I need to be able to tell the time.


But think of the wank factor...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Happy New Year to all those celebrating.
> 
> Hope the year of the Ox brings good luck to all...
> 
> ...


X2. Hope all on here who are celebrating have a great year ahead


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Didn't you also want a white OP or Date Just?


No mate.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> No mate.


Ah right. No idea why I thought that???

Brother of OoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> The IWC?
> 
> It's interesting - you set the bezel to your home time zone and then set the time. Screw in the crown and then you use the bezel to change the time zone.
> 
> ...


Interesting comparisons of the two GMT/world timer solutions. The IWC seems to be more advanced regarding the movement and is a more tactical, hands-on use as a world timer, while the movement that Omega and others are using allows you to passively see the different time zones. I tried on the Omega about 6 mo ago and it's a beautiful watch but too dressy for my life style.

When traveling I really appreciated Omega using the independent hour hand in many of their non GMT movements.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Funny you say that. Today she told me to sell all those Seikos and buy that _"..nice white face Rolex you once showed me."_
> 
> Can anyone hesitate a guess at what that was?


Polar ?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> it was sent to me by a Chinese client. So i guess OK for him. But take all the time you need.


I laughed when one of my Chinese friends told me that all caucasians look the same 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Polar ?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


GF

#nra

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Speaking of the Exp2, it’ll be interesting to see what Rolex releases in a couple of months. Imagine if they discontinue the Polar!


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Polar ?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yes but I don't like the bezel.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Finally back home. And that means, i can wear a different watch after one home of just alternating a Rolex and an Omega. A Seiko is refreshing in the light of that.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Yes but I don't like the bezel.


I'm ok with the bezel but not the new/old GMT hand.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Happy Seiko Saturday guys










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> My fortune for 2021 says to not buy extra shyt.


Never believe in astrology or fortune tellers. You make your own fortune.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> On first read, not sure if I should laugh or be offended?
> 
> I might need some time with this one, so I'll get back to you.
> 
> Or not...


Not politically correct.....

One cannot get away with a joke like this in Australia. Even the Collingwood chairman had to step down for doing... nothing. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Finally back home. And that means, i can wear a different watch after one home of just alternating a Rolex and an Omega. A Seiko is refreshing in the light of that.


That's not your hand! Where's the single hair?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i dont celebrate it. But it's an official holiday here.
> 
> how was your Chinese Filipino GF?
> 
> i am just 5% Chinese though.


She was nice. Reasonable tall, about 5' 3" if I am not wrong, slim and pretty. But all girls are slim and pretty at 20....


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

This weeks project:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> This weeks project:
> View attachment 15708716
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the OoO Ed.

Nice straps!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I need to be able to tell the time.


If legibility is your thing, you can't beat this one.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not politically correct.....
> 
> One cannot get away with a joke like this in Australia. Even the Collingwood chairman had to step down for doing... nothing. LOL.


Personally I don't find that offensive. Humor should have no boundaries.

It's just for laughs


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's not your hand! Where's the single hair?


got me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not politically correct.....
> 
> One cannot get away with a joke like this in Australia. Even the Collingwood chairman had to step down for doing... nothing. LOL.


the joke would be offensive to chinese? Or to all non-chinese?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> got me.
> View attachment 15708826


First I thought you were wearing a Daytona with your single hair, but then I saw that it was a Zenith until I took a third look  

What's all this fuss about Zenith ripping off Daytona when Seiko probably beat both to the punch.

#stillmissingmy6139

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> If legibility is your thing, you can't beat this one.


The one thing about this watch that I admire is the cyclops goes best with the stark white dial. I still think the bezel needs updating. It's very 90's to me and that era wasn't that cool.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Polar ?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Didn't you want one at one stage? Or was it the black dial ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Didn't you want one at one stage? Or was it the black dial ?


i want a polar. Would be the steel sports model i would get from rolex if i had the choice.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Welcome to the OoO Ed.
> 
> Nice straps!


Thanks, a pleasure to be part of "OoO"

Now I will have to make some straps for my Seamaster 300M


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigEd said:


> Thanks, a pleasure to be part of "OoO"
> 
> Now I will have to make some straps for my Seamaster 300M


so what's your opinion on omega, sir?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigEd said:


> This weeks project:
> View attachment 15708716
> 
> 
> ...


Pitch perfect for the new Lunar New Year!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I don't find that offensive. Humor should have no boundaries.
> 
> It's just for laughs


People are way too sensitive sometimes...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Pitch perfect for the new Lunar New Year!


Gf

Perfect for every year...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting comparisons of the two GMT/world timer solutions. The IWC seems to be more advanced regarding the movement and is a more tactical, hands-on use as a world timer, while the movement that Omega and others are using allows you to passively see the different time zones. I tried on the Omega about 6 mo ago and it's a beautiful watch but too dressy for my life style.
> 
> When traveling I really appreciated Omega using the independent hour hand in many of their non GMT movements.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That was my takeaway, as well!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Didn't you want one at one stage? Or was it the black dial ?


I've tried on both a few times and liked the black dial best. But I'm not a fan of either the cyclops or orange GMT hand. The advantage of the Polar is that these characteristics are not so much in your face.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My son slowly getting into watches. He was reading his R is for Rolex book just now and asked me to show what a lume was. He was expecting just a video from the internet. He was surprised i showed him a watch lume in real life.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> ... i showed him a watch lume in real life.


Can you show me something else in real life? For reference, it looks like this...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Welcome to the OoO Ed.
> 
> Nice straps!


X2


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigEd said:


> Thanks, a pleasure to be part of "OoO"
> 
> Now I will have to make some straps for my Seamaster 300M


You've seen our resident expert?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@5959HH in your honor sir...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sometimes it's a wonderful world... In department store here and 2 sweet old ladies complimented me on my cap. I said thank you...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can you show me something else in real life? For reference, it looks like this...
> 
> View attachment 15709458


Like that blouse...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigEd said:


> Thanks, a pleasure to be part of "OoO"
> 
> Now I will have to make some straps for my Seamaster 300M


Welcome to OoO. I'm trying to remember who else here us from Perth. Maybe @Krish47 but unsure?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15709566
> 
> @5959HH in your honor sir...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> That white dial looks so good. Till this pic, I was for the blue dial..
> 
> View attachment 15707734


That white dial is nice, but the blue would still win out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm considering this actually &#8230; or the new IWC Timezoner. Would need a decent discount on the IWC, though&#8230;
> 
> However, leaning towards the IWC as I already have a Seamaster and I'm intrigued by the IWC complication!
> 
> ...


Sounds like only the IWC will do. The others would create regret.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha, my actual name is Sam. Username honestly came from my old AIM email address from like elementary/middle school when I "merged" Sam and Master lol - the 14 is a totally random number


Nice to meet you Sam!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao. Its just a break even type deal for me. The tanned beaver tail alone costs me $60. If I really started making these to sell I would just go straight at the Apple Watch market. Real watch freaks are just too particular to sustain a business. I prefer just hooking bros up for now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah Al, your product is more than good enough for watch freaks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I am really liking this. My wife doesn't want me to sell the Datejust, even after explaining that I would have bought a sub if available at the time.


So you have the green light to keep both!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> you can wank in an AD?


Apparently. Had to tell him to stop.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> People celebrate Lunar New Year for about two weeks but with Jenna, you can celebrate every day!
> 
> View attachment 15708560


What's she holding? A pregnancy test thingy?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can you show me something else in real life? For reference, it looks like this...
> 
> View attachment 15709458


Is that a clip from the early part of your private webcam session with her?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah Al, your product is more than good enough for watch freaks.


Thanks bro. It's pretty fun to do also. It's a small enough hobby to not take a lot of space and I get to do it when I work nights. And I got myself a bunch of fun straps. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Apparently. Had to tell him to stop.


Thanks for another visual...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> What's she holding? A pregnancy test thingy?


Dunno. She said she found it at an adult toy store...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dunno. She said she found it at an adult toy store...


An old lady walks into an adult toy store. She approaches the counter where a woman is working as the cashier.

The cashier, a little surprised to see a septuagenarian in her store, asks, "Can I help you?"

"Yes, dear," says the grandma , "I would like to find something to help... well, you know..."

"Ah, yes, you're in the right place. I can show you. Come this way..."

Grandma watches her walk, then says, "Young lady, if I could 'come' THAT way, I wouldn't be here!"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sounds like only the IWC will do. The others would create regret.


I think you're right, speaking with my AD about it Monday. I just don't think I want to spend $14k MSRP&#8230;



Sappie66 said:


> Nice to meet you Sam!


Likewise


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah Al, your product is more than good enough for watch freaks.


Can confirm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mine was for a borderline picture somewhat like how Tooth got his. Hey! Where's tooth? I think we lost toothy
> 
> Where are you @Toothbras


.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You missed a lot of pics of this young lady.
> 
> View attachment 15706391


Ooohh lala, though I confess I'm more of a Jessica Alba man myself


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sappie flipped a watch


Better a watch than a car... which my wife did while playing with the radio a few years ago


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> .


I lost a toothy last year.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Welcome back mate. How u been?


Yo! I've been great, hope you all have been too. The "feels like" temp by me is -29F right now so just trying to not die for the next week or so


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Welcome back.


Good to see everyone still keeping the thread alive!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I lost a toothy last year.


Lol... BT you'll be pleased to know I now have 4 watches on those bartons


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Good to see everyone still keeping the thread alive!


In 59s case we are just lucky he's alive.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Lol... BT you'll be pleased to know I now have 4 watches on those bartons


Better you than me.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The Rat is picking a fight with Sarge. It probably won't end well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> The Rat is picking a fight with Sarge. It probably won't end well.


Miss Jason...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Explorer II?
> 
> I think you were looking at it once. However o doubt if all the Seiko will pay for the Explorer II.
> 
> By the way, your "friend" has one for sale at his shop.


All my Seiko beaters would collectively be worth about $2k. The blue Willard about $1800 and the MM about $3k. So you're right it's not enough. The question is would I sell all of them for a nice watch worth about $7k. This is all in AUD, my yankee friends.

I've thought about it but have resisted so far.

My 'friend' is now on the banned list.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Miss Jason...


Mr. Jason ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> All my Seiko beaters would collectively be worth about $2k. The blue Willard about $1800 and the MM about $3k. So you're right it's not enough. The question is would I sell all of them for a nice watch worth about $7k. This is all in AUD, my yankee friends.
> 
> I've thought about it but have resisted so far.
> 
> My 'friend' is now on the banned list.


Not sure my advice correct but I would certainly do that. I guess if attached to one of those like the blue maybe keep that.

Not sure who your friend is..


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Not sure my advice correct but I would certainly do that. I guess if attached to one of those like the blue maybe keep that.
> 
> Not sure who your friend is..


The voice of reason. I value your input as everyone's here.

Richard officially has turned me off that GS and I've realised I can't do quartz at a premium.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> The voice of reason. I value your input as everyone's here.
> 
> Richard officially has turned me off that GS and I've realised I can't do quartz at a premium.


Ah... I'm with you on that.. I like a qz as much as anyone.. Wore a Seamaster for years but now just wouldn't feel right spending a wad on one... 
Glad to help lol.. The blue Willard tho is pretty cool so maybe keep that as The Seiko.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Spending Valentines Day weekend in Whistler with my lady. It's cold!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Welcome to OoO. I'm trying to remember who else here us from Perth. Maybe @Krish47 but unsure?


Hi @5959HH BigEd and I are in the same part of the world. There's a few Rolex owners in WUS that are in these parts too like derids, dantan, yamidan, etc. plus a whole lot of people who hang out in the WIS down under thread.

@Krish47 is in Brisbane which is on the opposite side of the island. He, Pete26, DaveandStu and Brisman are in the same city.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Spending Valentines Day weekend in Whistler with my lady. It's cold!


Oh yeah, it's Valentine's!

Told MrsBS that another drawback of working from home is how I can't secretly go get a gift for her, not like when I used to commute and could stop by a florist or chocolate shop on the way home. She thought it was funny.

One year, on a Friday when I had the afternoon off and she went to visit friends outside of town, I hightailed it to Tiffany and bought a bracelet that she wanted. Kept it in the back of my car for about three days before presenting it to her.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> An old lady walks into an adult toy store. She approaches the counter where a woman is working as the cashier.
> 
> The cashier, a little surprised to see a septuagenarian in her store, asks, "Can I help you?"
> 
> ...


LOL. Some random thought.

I traveled to Taiwan for work once and one evening, I went to visit one of the many night markets to savour street food and see what on sale.

Big surprise to me was the number of old ladies selling huge dildos. I remember also visiting a sex museum. Crazy stuff.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> .


Don't post pictures please


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> The Rat is picking a fight with Sarge. It probably won't end well.


LOL. And a few posts got deleted in the other thread between PF and lone gun man. Some of mine gone too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Miss Jason...


Miss him too but the man's too busy right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> All my Seiko beaters would collectively be worth about $2k. The blue Willard about $1800 and the MM about $3k. So you're right it's not enough. The question is would I sell all of them for a nice watch worth about $7k. This is all in AUD, my yankee friends.
> 
> I've thought about it but have resisted so far.
> 
> My 'friend' is now on the banned list.


Definitely worth it mate. The Explorer II will only ever go up in price. If you wait longer, some of the cheaper Seiko will lose value and Explorer II will go up this widening the gap.

I noticed that since the rumours of a new Explorer II broke, all grey market dealers have increased their prices by at least USD$1,000 from $9k to $10k. Some BNIB going for $11k. That's $14.5k in Australian pesos.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not sure my advice correct but I would certainly do that. I guess if attached to one of those like the blue maybe keep that.
> 
> Not sure who your friend is..


His "friend" is a shop owner who tried to scam him. I used the word friend in a sarcastic way...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Krish.
> 
> P.S. Mrs B5 corrected me this morning. It's been 22 years.
> 
> ...


LOL....

I'm not so good with dates, my wife tried to fix that in the initial years. But now I reckon she had given up after 7 years (or is it 8)..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> *The trick to this is to randomly forget things. *
> 
> I told the missus that past, present and future is all mixed up in my head and I can't remember when things happened. E.g. the wedding was like yesterday


^^^ This, very well noted Sir...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> So you have the green light to keep both!


I think so.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi @5959HH BigEd and I are in the same part of the world. There's a few Rolex owners in WUS that are in these parts too like derids, dantan, yamidan, etc. plus a whole lot of people who hang out in the WIS down under thread.
> 
> @Krish47 is in Brisbane which is on the opposite side of the island. He, Pete26, DaveandStu and Brisman are in the same city.


Don't forget Archie.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigEd said:


> Thanks, a pleasure to be part of "OoO"
> 
> Now I will have to make some straps for my Seamaster 300M


Welcome to the OoO , mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Don't forget Archie.


Archie as in Paul Pluta? Is he even a member here?

I know a few YouTube fellas are members here but they're only active to gloss content from our discussion here to make videos of. Especially those bloody Rolex rumours.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Definitely worth it mate. The Explorer II will only ever go up in price. If you wait longer, some of the cheaper Seiko will lose value and Explorer II will go up this widening the gap.
> 
> I noticed that since the rumours of a new Explorer II broke, all grey market dealers have increased their prices by at least USD$1,000 from $9k to $10k. Some BNIB going for $11k. That's $14.5k in Australian pesos.


I really like the BLACK dial ExpII, not a big fan of white dial tbh..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Spending Valentines Day weekend in Whistler with my lady. It's cold!


you are one lucky guy...be sure and tell her I (and probably others here) said so. Her eyes tell me she's a kind soul.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Spending Valentines Day weekend in Whistler with my lady. It's cold!


How does that 5015 fit her? ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Definitely worth it mate. The Explorer II will only ever go up in price. If you wait longer, some of the cheaper Seiko will lose value and Explorer II will go up this widening the gap.
> 
> I noticed that since the rumours of a new Explorer II broke, all grey market dealers have increased their prices by at least USD$1,000 from $9k to $10k. Some BNIB going for $11k. That's $14.5k in Australian pesos.


White dial explorer 1 would be my pick before any other white dial. It's long overdue.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> you are one lucky guy...be sure and tell her I (and probably others here) said so. Her eyes tell me she's a kind soul.


Thanks Bro BT! She is very kind and loving. And considerate. And thoughtful. I am lucky!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> How does that 5015 fit her? ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Spending Valentines Day weekend in Whistler with my lady. It's cold!


She looks nice, Sap. Well done you exotic bastard.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Archie as in Paul Pluta? Is he even a member here?
> 
> I know a few YouTube fellas are members here but they're only active to gloss content from our discussion here to make videos of. Especially those bloody Rolex rumours.


Nah, I was kidding, I think he's been banned from most forums. He famously exploded because he was not invited to an Hourglass Tudor function by the local watch members. I wasn't either.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Knew it.....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> White dial explorer 1 would be my pick before any other white dial. It's long overdue.


Mine too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> White dial explorer 1 would be my pick before any other white dial. It's long overdue.


Ask your local AD to see if you can get it. Another trick is to go to a different AD and pretend to be a newbie and don't know anything about watches or the scarcity of Rolex sport watches. You might get lucky.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Nah, I was kidding, I think he's been banned from most forums. He famously exploded because he was not invited to an Hourglass Tudor function by the local watch members. I wasn't either.


He is a sad case of a man.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Salmon stuffed with crabmeat, fries, asparagus...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Mine too




















Do we choose oyster or jubilee ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Salmon stuffed with crabmeat, fries, asparagus...
> View attachment 15710232


Costco?









This week we picked up some shrimp pasta:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He is a sad case of a man.


Watch the video where he is talking to Paul Thorpe from England. He isn't that bad. It's all an act.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Do we choose oyster or jubilee ?


Had a dozen last night


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Costco?
> View attachment 15710286
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, but I did shop there yesterday.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Do we choose oyster or jubilee ?


Jubilee...
is not for me!

Personal preference, of course. 

Buy what YOU like.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Watch the video where he is talking to Paul Thorpe from England. He isn't that bad. It's all an act.


I was just referring to his woes. How he got into trouble on the Queensland Rail saga and how he was un-employable after he became synonymous with being a loose cannon.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Some random thought.
> 
> I traveled to Taiwan for work once and one evening, I went to visit one of the many night markets to savour street food and see what on sale.
> 
> Big surprise to me was the number of old ladies selling huge dildos. I remember also visiting a sex museum. Crazy stuff.


what else did you visit, sir?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Cannot like this forecast of what is headed our way. This type of winter storm is virtually unheard of in this area.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Speaking of food....

lamb sirloin...









Saturday brunch
Thick cut bacon from dartagnan, lillyden local farm sausage, mushrooms, organic eggs, potatoes and most importantly Heinz baked beans....









about 14,000. Calories, ready for farm work in 34F rain


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cheese fondue with charcuterie plate for lunch today.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Cheese fondue with charcuterie plate for lunch today.


Looks very nice but i can't spot the 5015?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Speaking of food #2 - where is bro @delco ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Cheese fondue with charcuterie plate for lunch today.


Budget-priced charcuterie:


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Cannot like this forecast of what is headed our way. This type of winter storm is virtually unheard of in this area.


I hope it comes out OK. We're expecting six winter storms in the next ten days, but hopefully all minor ones.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Charlie was really excited about the impeachment trial...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I think i may have found the perfect watch...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Cannot like this forecast of what is headed our way. This type of winter storm is virtually unheard of in this area.


Walked up the parking lot to get our mail, and the iced-over pavement came close to reminding me of the Halloween that I was delivering pizzas and we shut down early. That night fawking _sucked_. Ice everywhere with a light rain to slick it up. I had trouble just walking on the street. Almost smoked my car's clutch easing it out of the neighborhood after dropping off my last delivery. The mayor came on TV and officially postponed Halloween trick-or-treating for two days.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> I think i may have found the perfect watch...
> 
> View attachment 15710511


I think I said in the 124xxx thread that this is the only dive watch that I'd consider to be worth ditching my SKX for.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Cannot like this forecast of what is headed our way. This type of winter storm is virtually unheard of in this area.


damn global warming..... i was drinking beer luckily with pizza cause mrs BT encountered a paper straw... lasted a few minutes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what else did you visit, sir?


Hotels, massage parlours, night clubs, you know, that sort of places for which Taiwan is famous for.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speaking of food&#8230;

Shishito Mac & Cheese for the table, a good burger, and a cold IPA!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> damn global warming..... i was drinking beer luckily with pizza cause mrs BT encountered a paper straw... lasted a few minutes


gf

i have over a 1000 straws in stockpile...enough?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hotels, massage parlours, night clubs, you know, that sort of places for which Taiwan is famous for.


i should have asked you before i went to taiwan for a trip. Just went to boba milk tea and dumpling places.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I think i may have found the perfect watch...
> 
> View attachment 15710511


that may be a problem


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i should have asked you before i went to taiwan for a trip. Just went to boba milk tea and dumpling places.


Mrs Pong might twist your ears if she knew what you were up to....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speaking of food&#8230;
> 
> Shishito Mac & Cheese for the table, a good burger, and a cold IPA!


you got a Like for the food.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Speaking of food....
> 
> lamb sirloin...
> 
> ...


I love me some food p0rn. Looks fantastic. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Cheese fondue with charcuterie plate for lunch today.


Damm you guys are killing me with the food pics.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speaking of food&#8230;
> 
> Shishito Mac & Cheese for the table, a good burger, and a cold IPA!


And another one. Y'all gonna make me cook.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> that may be a problem


I know


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> I know


knowing is half the battle


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I know


serious one


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I think i may have found the perfect watch...
> 
> View attachment 15710511


No argument from me regarding the 121460 being perhaps Rolex's best for the price.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No argument from me regarding the 121460 being perhaps Rolex's best for the price.


uh oh... last i checked gray bout same for 114060 and 124060


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Cannot like this forecast of what is headed our way. This type of winter storm is virtually unheard of in this area.


Yup. Lots of plumbers gonna be REAL busy. And traffic cops and EMS unfortunately 

I just hope my pool pump survives monday. 48+ hours way below freezing is gonna be rough.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Like that blouse...


Any love for the pillow?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> I think i may have found the perfect watch...
> 
> View attachment 15710511


Yep







. I know mine is the old one.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Cheese fondue with charcuterie plate for lunch today.


Cool sweater too!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I said in the 124xxx thread that this is the only dive watch that I'd consider to be worth ditching my SKX for.


Sorry ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cool sweater too!


She likes her Polo bears.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I really do like this dial 










iPhone 12 Pro captures it well too (although no where near professional photography)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not politically correct.....
> 
> One cannot get away with a joke like this in Australia. Even the Collingwood chairman had to step down for doing... nothing. LOL.


To be fair Maguire doesn't have to do anything to show he is a dick


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Waking up in the middle of the night made me think of this.










or this.










Definitely this.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Had a dozen last night
> View attachment 15710305


Part of your 6 mo supply 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Do we choose oyster or jubilee ?


Oyster always

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Do we choose oyster or jubilee ?


What if Rolex decides to update the Exp2 with a jubilee?!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what else did you visit, sir?


My guess is the ER for a late night dose of antibiotics

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Cannot like this forecast of what is headed our way. This type of winter storm is virtually unheard of in this area.


Just keep a good eye out for Bubba

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Cheese fondue with charcuterie plate for lunch today.


Does she serve you?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I said in the 124xxx thread that this is the only dive watch that I'd consider to be worth ditching my SKX for.


Sounds like an interesting trade, did you get any takers?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> uh oh... last i checked gray bout same for 114060 and 124060


Asking price probably different from the done deal. Unless it was gonna be a hand me down, I wouldn't hold onto the 114060 for too long.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> To be fair Maguire doesn't have to do anything to show he is a dick


True. He has a face that every grandmother wants to smack


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Waking up in the middle of the night made me think of this.
> 
> View attachment 15710774
> 
> ...


Wet dream?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wet dream?


Nah, have never had a dream, wet or otherwise, about Jenna. I leave that to my waking hours when I can remember it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I said in the 124xxx thread that this is the only dive watch that I'd consider to be worth ditching my SKX for.





Galaga said:


> Sorry ?


That is, I've reasoned that the SKX007/009 is a perfect dive watch, based on its design features and throwaway price (learn to love what you've got?). But the new Sub has enough changes, refining exactly what I didn't like about the maxi version, that I'd really want to take a closer look the next chance I get. (if you can believe it, I've never tried on a Sub in a shop, but the new one might change my mind)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Thinking of adding an extra credit question to one of my exams. How about which of the following statements is true?

Rolex was the first watch to cross the English Channel on the wrist of a swimmer.

Omega was the first watch worn on the moon.

Rolex was the first watch to make it to the summit of Everest. 

Omega was the first watch worn in space.

Anything else I could add?


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Waking up in the middle of the night made me think of this.
> 
> View attachment 15710774
> 
> ...


My 2nd shot got me up in the middle of the night too...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Asking price probably different from the done deal. Unless it was gonna be a hand me down, I wouldn't hold onto the 114060 for too long.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I didn't but prices atm unreal.

I've bought about 5 or 6 from DSW and a little dealing here and there but doesn't budge too much. On the OP41 blue, I negotiated for a while before bought.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> In 59s case we are just lucky he's alive.


??


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> ??


Covid tried to get our brother. Pretty rough case. Thank god he's back home and recovering.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday! But there's no football. Tiffany is very sad.

At least we still have Chinese New Year. (Yeah, yeah, I know. Old habits.)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does she serve you?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


As a general rule, no.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday! But there's no football. Tiffany is very sad.
> 
> At least we still have Chinese New Year. (Yeah, yeah, I know. Old habits.)
> 
> View attachment 15711462


no watch and 4 rings....odd


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> no watch and 4 rings....odd


She just hasn't met Sappie yet...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> no watch and 4 rings....odd


Betcha she knows the value of her wrist (or her agent does) and isn't gonna advertise any watches for free.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Spending Valentines Day weekend in Whistler with my lady. It's cold!


Nice mask?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

A couple zombie accounts are sprinting to the 100-post finish line.


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

BonyWrists said:


> A couple zombie accounts are sprinting to the 100-post finish line.


I've seen the post count mentioned a few times, is there a post limit for buying/selling or something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> A couple zombie accounts are sprinting to the 100-post finish line.


yes informative stuff


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ryang13 said:


> I've seen the post count mentioned a few times, is there a post limit for buying/selling or something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol you did read the rules?


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> lol you did read the rules?


I must admit I did not. Allow my public flogging to begin at your leisure. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ryang13 said:


> I must admit I did not. Allow my public flogging to begin at your leisure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nah short version 100 posts and 3 months to sell.... speed posting to get there not allowed


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Ooohh lala, though I confess I'm more of a Jessica Alba man myself


I like Jenna but think Jessica is better too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Better a watch than a car... which my wife did while playing with the radio a few years ago


LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Yo! I've been great, hope you all have been too. The "feels like" temp by me is -29F right now so just trying to not die for the next week or so


Lousy Smarch weather


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> The Rat is picking a fight with Sarge. It probably won't end well.


haha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Miss Jason...


Anyone hear from him??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Anyone hear from him??


yes busy ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like Jenna but think Jessica is better too


Lotta Jessicas out there...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> yes busy ...


As long as he's not sidelined, it's cool.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> *The trick to this is to randomly forget things*.
> 
> I told the missus that past, present and future is all mixed up in my head and I can't remember when things happened. E.g. the wedding was like yesterday


This, like that time @Marendra took that wine making class and forgot how to drive


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao. Its just a break even type deal for me. The tanned beaver tail alone costs me $60. If I really started making these to sell I would just go straight at the Apple Watch market. Real watch freaks are just too particular to sustain a business. I prefer just hooking bros up for now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's really interesting to know, not that I don't believe that watch nerds are too particular about what they want but didn't realise that the Apple watch market had such a big secondary market for watch straps. I would have thought they just bought the OEM and kept it that way


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> yes busy ...


Okay cool, as long as he is okay


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was just referring to his woes. How he got into trouble on the Queensland Rail saga and how he was un-employable after he became synonymous with being a loose cannon.


I think he does have mental health issues


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> As long as he's not sidelined, it's cool.


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Rolex was the first watch to make it to the summit of Everest.


Wasn't that Smith's?

As in Smith's was worn there whilst the Rolex was carried in a pocket, meaning was simply cheaffuered to the summit?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's really interesting to know, not that I don't believe that watch nerds are too particular about what they want but didn't realise that the Apple watch market had such a big secondary market for watch straps. I would have thought they just bought the OEM and kept it that way


I would guess that maybe a quarter to a third of AW owners get a third party strap of some kind. The regular OEM straps and bracelets are hard to beat in terms of both function and comfort (I would pay the premium to get Apple's Link Bracelet over the thirty-dollar aftermarket one that I have now, if MrsBS says to go for it).

But people want individuality, too, and since it's so ridiculously easy to swap straps, there's nothing stopping them from collecting extras. I think the most common straps, in order, are 1. Apple's OEM Sport band, 2. third-party straps (synthetic or leather), 3. Apple Nike sport band, then 4. other Apple bands. (and I'll bet I've seen the functionally-brilliant Link Bracelet less than ten times in five years)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wasn't that Smith's?
> 
> As in Smith's was worn there whilst the Rolex was carried in a pocket, meaning was simply cheaffuered to the summit?


Of my statements, I think only the one about an Omega making to the moon first was correct.

It was Smith's and not Rolex that made it to the summit. There was a thread a while back which included a letter from Rolex admitting this to avoid litigation by Smiths.

Rolex did not make it across the English Channel on Mercedes wrist.

Omega was not the first watch in space. Can't recall what Laika was wearing.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thinking of adding an extra credit question to one of my exams. How about which of the following statements is true?
> 
> Rolex was the first watch to cross the English Channel on the wrist of a swimmer.
> 
> ...


Rolex submariner was the first dive watch...

Omega invented quartz watches...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I would guess that maybe a quarter to a third of AW owners get a third party strap of some kind. The regular OEM straps and bracelets are hard to beat in terms of both function and comfort (I would pay the premium to get Apple's Link Bracelet over the thirty-dollar aftermarket one that I have now, if MrsBS says to go for it).
> 
> But people want individuality, too, and since it's so ridiculously easy to swap straps, there's nothing stopping them from collecting extras. I think the most common straps, in order, are 1. Apple's OEM Sport band, 2. third-party straps (synthetic or leather), 3. Apple Nike sport band, then 4. other Apple bands. (and I'll bet I've seen the functionally-brilliant Link Bracelet less than ten times in five years)


Very interesting,I reckon I'm likely to get an Apple watch sometime in the future, I like all the current fitness tracking stuff they've goton it for when I'm running, hiking and doing other exercise; especially now that they have oxygen saturation sensors


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Of my statements, I think only the one about an Omega making to the moon first was correct.
> 
> It was Smith's and not Rolex that made it to the summit. There was a thread a while back which included a letter from Rolex admitting this to avoid litigation by Smiths.
> 
> ...


I just re-read your question and saw the opening line ... my mistake


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Very interesting,I reckon I'm likely to get an Apple watch sometime in the future, I like all the current fitness tracking stuff they've goton it for when I'm running, hiking and doing other exercise; especially now that they have oxygen saturation sensors


tmi


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> no watch and 4 rings....odd


4 rings? Audi cars. She must be a fan.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> A couple zombie accounts are sprinting to the 100-post finish line.


Absolutely!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 4 rings? Audi cars. She must be a fan.


1 more for the olympics


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ryang13 said:


> I must admit I did not. Allow my public flogging to begin at your leisure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry, the mods are pretty efficient. Just in case you want to know what a spanking you'll get.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> nah short version 100 posts and 3 months to sell.... speed posting to get there not allowed


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Went up to Malibu this morning &#8230; wind made for some extremely clear skies!











































































Fun lume shot when I pulled in to the garage!










And then switched up to a more Valentine's appropriate piece this afternoon. Sadly, nobody to celebrate with this Valentine's Day, but I'm not someone who gets "butt hurt" seeing others happy and celebrating


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like Jenna but think Jessica is better too


We are watching Fantastic 4 as I post this. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's really interesting to know, not that I don't believe that watch nerds are too particular about what they want but didn't realise that the Apple watch market had such a big secondary market for watch straps. I would have thought they just bought the OEM and kept it that way


The issue is it's very limited if you want a leather strap for your Apple Watch. Very few nice looking leather straps for them. Couple designer brands and some really cheap looking leather bands. So pretty much the market is wide open and those common folk will jump on custom leather. I've only made a few for family members but they are very well received. Gonna take some down time to knock out a pile of them though. Great thing is I can just throw them on the wife's Facebook.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I would guess that maybe a quarter to a third of AW owners get a third party strap of some kind. The regular OEM straps and bracelets are hard to beat in terms of both function and comfort (I would pay the premium to get Apple's Link Bracelet over the thirty-dollar aftermarket one that I have now, if MrsBS says to go for it).
> 
> But people want individuality, too, and since it's so ridiculously easy to swap straps, there's nothing stopping them from collecting extras. I think the most common straps, in order, are 1. Apple's OEM Sport band, 2. third-party straps (synthetic or leather), 3. Apple Nike sport band, then 4. other Apple bands. (and I'll bet I've seen the functionally-brilliant Link Bracelet less than ten times in five years)


Did these for my brother.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> We are watching Fantastic 4 as I post this. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


haha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> The issue is it's very limited if you want a leather strap for your Apple Watch. Very few nice looking leather straps for them. Couple designer brands and some really cheap looking leather bands. So pretty much the market is wide open and those common folk will jump on custom leather. I've only made a few for family members but they are very well received. Gonna take some down time to knock out a pile of them though. Great thing is I can just throw them on the wife's Facebook.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice work!

I still haven't found a tang buckle for that 22mm strap you made me


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like Jenna but think Jessica is better too


Which gets back to the Mary Ann vs. Ginger debate: Do you want cute or do you want hot? Always been a sucker for cute.

And if we're going for cute, this goes to 11.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Went up to Malibu this morning &#8230; wind made for some extremely clear skies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, really really sucks to live there...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I still haven't found a tang buckle for that 22mm strap you made me


I like Panatime buckles.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Exec chef Lagetha cooked a 9 lbs goose....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, really really sucks to live there...


yeah, it's horrible!! We don't even get any snow :/


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15712298
> Exec chef Lagetha cooked a 9 lbs goose....


That's really a goose? I've never had goose. Always wondered if it was any good.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Very interesting,I reckon I'm likely to get an Apple watch sometime in the future, I like all the current fitness tracking stuff they've goton it for when I'm running, hiking and doing other exercise; especially now that they have oxygen saturation sensors


I'm thinking of also taking a bigger plunge and subscribing to Apple Fitness. Follow along with a video routine and my stats -- HR, calories, etc -- appear in real-time right there on the TV screen.

You guys know by now, I'm sure, that my AW is my daily. What that also means is, I wear my other watches when I _want_ to, not because I _have_ to. Maybe I'm getting a little extra enjoyment from them - less routine, but higher "quality" of wear time.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15712298
> Exec chef Lagetha cooked a 9 lbs goose....


Looks fantastic


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I like Panatime buckles.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


will check them out


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm thinking of also taking a bigger plunge and subscribing to Apple Fitness. Follow along with a video routine and my stats -- HR, calories, etc -- appear in real-time right there on the TV screen.
> 
> You guys know by now, I'm sure, that my AW is my daily. What that also means is, I wear my other watches when I _want_ to, not because I _have_ to. Maybe I'm getting a little extra enjoyment from them - less routine, but higher "quality" of wear time.


They've got some pretty cool features built into that. I was a total data junkie for a couple of years and lived with my Garmin on, especially when training for CDR. Now I barely use it once a month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm thinking of also taking a bigger plunge and subscribing to Apple Fitness. Follow along with a video routine and my stats -- HR, calories, etc -- appear in real-time right there on the TV screen.
> 
> You guys know by now, I'm sure, that my AW is my daily. What that also means is, I wear my other watches when I _want_ to, not because I _have_ to. Maybe I'm getting a little extra enjoyment from them - less routine, but higher "quality" of wear time.


I'm still not sold on Fitness+ as I get the Varis and Equinox apps for free with my membership (which has been on payment hold since the pandemic began, so I'm basically getting their apps for free)

I wear my Apple Watch just about every day, during workouts, especially, and it works into my rotation about once a week (where I really wear it all day).

I have a Series4 which is running perfectly, but I'll likely upgrade next cycle (feel like Apple has been good about keeping their watches "future proof" for 3-4 years out, at least!)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ryang13 said:


> I must admit I did not. Allow my public flogging to begin at your leisure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We also have a Moderator @CMSgt Bo who monitors this specific thread that seems to be the graveyard of speed posters.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I think he does have mental health issues


Maybe bipolar.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Maybe bipolar.


well 59 Mrs BT and i got the 2nd shot.. and now over the inflamm reaction so we pretty much made it.. couple weeks to go but still.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> well 59 Mrs BT and i got the 2nd shot.. and now over the inflamm reaction so we pretty much made it.. couple weeks to go but still.


Best news I've heard all day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15712298
> Exec chef Lagetha cooked a 9 lbs goose....


Your goose is cooked!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady has been wanting an Avigation Big Eye for a while. So i got it for her Valentines Day gift.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Nice mask?


Told you she likes her Snoopy!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ryang13 said:


> They've got some pretty cool features built into that. I was a total data junkie for a couple of years and lived with my Garmin on, especially when training for CDR. Now I barely use it once a month.


I gave up my Garmin and its data, too, but I like the simpler presentation (and better privacy) of Apple Health data.



SaMaster14 said:


> I'm still not sold on Fitness+ as I get the Varis and Equinox apps for free with my membership (which has been on payment hold since the pandemic began, so I'm basically getting their apps for free)
> 
> I wear my Apple Watch just about every day, during workouts, especially, and it works into my rotation about once a week (where I really wear it all day).
> 
> I have a Series4 which is running perfectly, but I'll likely upgrade next cycle (feel like Apple has been good about keeping their watches "future proof" for 3-4 years out, at least!)


What's Varis and Equinox?

For workouts, we pretty much just hit Youtube for random Zumba stuff, and then I go to my ripped copies of P90X/X2/etc just 'cuz it's harder. The workouts are genuinely good and can scale up as I get better (or scale back if I've taken too much of a break), but after over ten years of memorizing Tony Horton's silly quips, I kinda feel like a change.

My Series4's going strong, too. I don't plan on swapping to a new one until next year, either.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I gave up my Garmin and its data, too, but I like the simpler presentation (and better privacy) of Apple Health data.
> 
> What's Varis and Equinox?
> 
> ...


Equinox is a major US gym chain (mostly in big cities - HQ in New York, with a ton of gyms up and down the west coast, Florida, etc. and overseas in London. I won't lie, it's kinda like a "bougie" gym chain (like the Whole Foods or erewhon of gyms )

They bought Varis (which I think is now Equinox+), which is a workout app similar to fitness plus. Everything syncs with Apple Watch/Apple Health, too


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> I gave up my Garmin and its data, too, but I like the simpler presentation (and better privacy) of Apple Health data.
> 
> What's Varis and Equinox?
> 
> ...


Those quips get me every time.

"Your doing great, keep it up gang!"

I'm over here wishing I could detach my legs from my body like a GI Joe Tony, but thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ryang13 said:


> Those quips get me every time.
> 
> "Your doing great, keep it up gang!"
> 
> I'm over here wishing I could detach my legs from my body like a GI Joe Tony, but thanks.


He sticks quips into everything. He used to be broke and tried standup comedy and miming before he got known as a trainer.

One of the routines is "Isometrix", which is basically a pile of static poses that you'd hold for thirty-odd seconds at a time. It's HARD. (twss)

One of those poses is just standing on one foot with your eyes closed. If you actually close your eyes, you don't see him doing silly mime stuff, walking against the wind and whatnot. "Keep your eyes closed, nothing going on here, just focus on your breathing, nothing to see here... good job, now open your eyes"


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. And a few posts got deleted in the other thread between PF and lone gun man. Some of mine gone too.


What's new. That dude has a very delicate ego.


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> He sticks quips into everything. He used to be broke and tried standup comedy and miming before he got known as a trainer.
> 
> One of the routines is "Isometrix", which is basically a pile of static poses that you'd hold for thirty-odd seconds at a time. It's HARD. (twss)
> 
> One of those poses is just standing on one foot with your eyes closed. If you actually close your eyes, you don't see him doing silly mime stuff, walking against the wind and whatnot. "Keep your eyes closed, nothing going on here, just focus on your breathing, nothing to see here... good job, now open your eyes"


Hiyoooo I see what you did there . The Mrs. is not a fan of that workout at all. What a resume to have though eh?

"So Tony, going over your personal training highlights we see a bit of a gap from 2001-2003, can you fill us in on your experience during that time?"
"Uhh well no but I can make you believe I'm in an invisible box like no one else."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have finally decided to flip this. The Dj is more comfortable believe it or not.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Really digging this. I think pound for pound it's a better daily than the DJ.


It's lovely. How thick is it?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which gets back to the Mary Ann vs. Ginger debate: Do you want cute or do you want hot? Always been a sucker for cute.
> 
> And if we're going for cute, this goes to 11.
> 
> View attachment 15712323


Of course the correct OoO answer is I'll have both...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Of course the correct OoO answer is I'll have both...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is a post I can get behind!!! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Covid tried to get our brother. Pretty rough case. Thank god he's back home and recovering.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Oh crap glad he's ok!!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lousy Smarch weather


Lol damn bro that's a deep cut, I had to look it up


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Oh crap glad he's ok!!


Bad news is he's going to fail his audition for this band:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I think he does have mental health issues


Brother Gun will be able to assess his condition.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Went up to Malibu this morning &#8230; wind made for some extremely clear skies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Valentine's Day outing. Maybe you will have someone to spend the day with next year. But I got a question for you. Like, who the Fxxk wraps his Lamborghini in purple???


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Maybe bipolar.


He will make a good actor as the Batman villain Two Face.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady has been wanting an Avigation Big Eye for a while. So i got it for her Valentines Day gift.


Happy Valentines. Look like you had an enjoyable day. Not sure if anyone noticed this, but girls and Chronographs go hand in hand. A big chrono looks good on a dainty wrist.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> What's new. That dude has a very delicate ego.


LOL.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice Valentine's Day outing. Maybe you will have someone to spend the day with next year. But I got a question for you. Like, who the Fxxk wraps his Lamborghini in purple???


Very nice day! Hopefully will have someone to share it with next year!

Regarding the Lamborghini, I'm almost positive that's the stock paint


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Regarding the Lamborghini, I'm almost positive that's the stock paint


That's worse....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's worse....


Godfrey!

Couldn't find that colour in the configurator.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's worse....


I don't _hate_ it&#8230; but wouldn't be my color of choice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don't _hate_ it&#8230; but wouldn't be my color of choice


No, to each his own. I don't hate it either. Just that the colour doesn't sit well with me. It's not you, it's just me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Couldn't find that colour in the configurator.


I found these paint codes, could have been a custom order









Purple Lamborghini Color Scheme » Gold » SchemeColor.com


Download Purple Lamborghini color scheme consisting of #8A28D9, #6D3297, #431C53, #301934, #B8860B and #D3AF37. This 6 colors palette has been categorised in Gold, Purple and Violet color categories.




www.schemecolor.com





I couldn't tell you with certainty that it was stock paint on that particular car, but I know it can be optioned that way


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brother Gun will be able to assess his condition.


Even I could assess his condition from his videos.

I believe the medical term is batsh1t crazy...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, to each his own. I don't hate it either. Just that the colour doesn't sit well with me. It's not you, it's just me.


Not at all! To me, it's nice to look at, but I'd never drive it. The blue I have on my M4 is as bright/loud as I think I'd ever go


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Couldn't find that colour in the configurator.


Like many other supercar/luxury brands, they aren't averse to custom colour configurations. As long as you are prepared to fork out $$$$$ of course...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I found these paint codes, could have been a custom order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Even I could assess his condition from his videos.
> 
> I believe the medical term is batsh1t crazy...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Like many other supercar/luxury brands, they aren't averse to custom colour configurations. As long as you are prepared to fork out $$$$$ of course...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sure of course, like the Saudi sheiks and their gold plated cars in London.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This, like that time @Marendra took that wine making class and forgot how to drive


And how!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Very interesting,I reckon I'm likely to get an Apple watch sometime in the future, I like all the current fitness tracking stuff they've goton it for when I'm running, hiking and doing other exercise; especially now that they have oxygen saturation sensors


Is this the second step of a three step program: first admit to your family, then your friends and then you finally whip out your CC 

It's ok you're among friends here, and it's not as bad as buying a new Omega for the n number of times 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> We are watching Fantastic 4 as I post this. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sounds like a comic book but you wrote watching and not reading so guessing that it's something fantastic on the telly.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure of course, like the Saudi sheiks and their gold plated cars in London.


We have those here in LA as well felt right at home in central London while I was there, for better and for worse


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15712298
> Exec chef Lagetha cooked a 9 lbs goose....


A late family friend ?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ryang13 said:


> They've got some pretty cool features built into that. I was a total data junkie for a couple of years and lived with my Garmin on, especially when training for CDR. Now I barely use it once a month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Cool features on a Garmin, in particular the GPS tracking function to find my way home. Leaving a trail of breadcrumbs only works if you haven't eaten the bread 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady has been wanting an Avigation Big Eye for a while. So i got it for her Valentines Day gift.


Now all she needs is something to time. At least you didn't get her the the Zenith with 1/10th of a second 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady has been wanting an Avigation Big Eye for a while. So i got it for her Valentines Day gift.


Which raises the question for a new thread. Can a Sub and a Hamilton make up a two watch collection?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ryang13 said:


> Those quips get me every time.
> 
> "Your doing great, keep it up gang!"
> 
> ...


On my Garmin I like being rewarded with fireworks after a hard workout. Hmm, maybe I should get one for the missus to time our activities, or probably not 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> What's new. That dude has a very delicate ego.


Sporty on his best day.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I have finally decided to flip this. The Dj is more comfortable believe it or not.


Don't worry the "news" over in Omega is that they'll be releasing a new one with the lollipop hand.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Of course the correct OoO answer is I'll have both...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...hams.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> It's lovely. How thick is it?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


TWSS


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sounds like a comic book but you wrote watching and not reading so guessing that it's something fantastic on the telly.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Well,
Jessica Alba in spandex is pretty fantastic, but the other 3 meh.

Maybe the fantastic one and the adequate 3...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Which raises the question for a new thread. Can a Sub and a Hamilton make up a two watch collection?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Depends which Hamilton.

If it's a JMan special with a Hamilton movement as a dress/formal watch, and the sub is the daily beater, then yes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Well,
> Jessica Alba in spandex is pretty fantastic, but the other 3 meh.
> 
> Maybe the fantastic one and the adequate 3...
> ...


Godfrey:

Of course this thread is useless without pics...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Of course this thread is useless without pics...
> 
> ...


Double Godfrey:

Whoever came up with the idea of giving her the power of invisibility kind of missed the point of her other, more obvious, powers of distraction...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thinking of adding an extra credit question to one of my exams. How about which of the following statements is true?
> 
> Rolex was the first watch to cross the English Channel on the wrist of a swimmer.
> 
> ...


are you a professor sir? What subject do you teach?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is this the second step of a three step program: first admit to your family, then your friends and then you finally whip out your CC
> 
> It's ok you're among friends here, and it's not as bad as buying a new Omega for the n number of times
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'm okay with it. If ever I got one I'd probably plaster WUS with pics of it just to irritate the majority of users

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Of course this thread is useless without pics...
> 
> ...


It sure is


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Double Godfrey:
> 
> Whoever came up with the idea of giving her the power of invisibility kind of missed the point of her other, more obvious, powers of distraction...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sorry what?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> That's really a goose? I've never had goose. Always wondered if it was any good.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


for some reason, goose is a contraband in the Philippines.

so HK restaurants that opened branches here dont have goose in the menu. But for certain clients, one can order off-menu.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Now this is a post I can get behind!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


i would rather be behind both of them


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I know we don't do runs but just thought I'd share some of my findings.

Last one:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15712930


Checkerboard implies jumping...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15712937


You don't need to ask me twice...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I know we don't do runs but just thought I'd share some of my findings.
> 
> Last one:
> View attachment 15712938


Don't let it end...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Went up to Malibu this morning &#8230; wind made for some extremely clear skies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know for a fact. But some who had somebody to celebrate valentine's with might have been butt hurt.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now all she needs is something to time. At least you didn't get her the the Zenith with 1/10th of a second
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


i also wondered what foudroyantes are for. Then i realized


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sporty on his best day.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Please. Sporty is the Dalai Lama compared to that child.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> are you a professor sir? What subject do you teach?


Aquatic ecology but I mostly let my colleagues do the teaching.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Don't let it end...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Maybe I need to go back a fourth time but didn't it start with an end 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Please. Sporty is the Dalai Lama compared to that child.


You've misunderstood. Sporty is at his best in that thread; in fact he's currently trolling two threads in great form.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe I need to go back a fourth time but didn't it start with an end
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


What we call the beginning is often the end. And to make an end is to make a beginning. The end is where we start from...

T.S. Eliot.

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> What we call the beginning is often the end. And to make an end is to make a beginning. The end is where we start from...
> 
> T.S. Eliot.
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


so Alpha is the Omega and vice versa?

but no Rolex?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Checkerboard implies jumping...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She should


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> You don't need to ask me twice...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


How do you say no unless you're:
BT - too young
Dog - too skinny


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Don't let it end...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I'll try and get some more


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Don't let it end...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> so Alpha is the Omega and vice versa?
> 
> but no Rolex?


Rolex is a mid-tier watch slowing moving towards the end [Omega] 

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q *Rolex* S T U V W X Y Z Å Ä Ö *Omega*


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Rolex is a mid-tier watch slowing moving towards the end [Omega]
> 
> A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q *Rolex* S T U V W X Y Z Å Ä Ö *Omega*


Don't forget Alpha:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> You've misunderstood. Sporty is at his best in that thread; in fact he's currently trolling two threads in great form.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I regret getting involved in this one :

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app
I'm way out of my depth and will quietly back away and leave the arguments defending a free market to those more capable and willing to expend the time and effort...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> She should


We should...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How do you say no unless you're:
> BT - too young
> Dog - too skinny


B5 - too married...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'll try and get some more


...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Having Chinese hot pot here...Cheers guys!









Star of the show tonight - live lobster sashimi


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> i dont know for a fact. But some who had somebody to celebrate valentine's with might have been butt hurt.


Say what?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Say what?
> 
> View attachment 15713104


That butt i wanna hurt.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What we call the beginning is often the end. And to make an end is to make a beginning. The end is where we start from...
> 
> T.S. Eliot.
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Huh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't forget Alpha:


Hey! That's a nice watch! Where do I get one?

Asking for a friend


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> B5 - too married... but available
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


FIFY


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> FIFY


I got a hall pass from Mrs. BSF for Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I got a hall pass from Mrs. BSF for Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15713175


Gf

This was Jenna when she heard the news.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was Jenna when she heard the news.
> 
> View attachment 15713179


Gf

TBH, that was her 2nd reaction; this was her first...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I got a hall pass from Mrs. BSF for Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15713175


i thought Mrs BSF and Jenna were one and the same.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is _definitely _at the end of the "hot vs. crazy" spectrum.

'My bloody valentine': Machine Gun Kelly says on Instagram he wears Megan Fox's blood around his neck


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, to each his own. I don't hate it either. Just that the colour doesn't sit well with me. It's not you, it's just me.


Maybe it was Prince's Lambo.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is _definitely _at the end of the "hot vs. crazy" spectrum.
> 
> 'My bloody valentine': Machine Gun Kelly says on Instagram he wears Megan Fox's blood around his neck


Gf

For reference:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How do you say no unless you're:
> BT - too young
> Dog - too skinny


Too young is illegal. 
Too skinny is a turn off but not a turn down. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Too skinny is a turn off but not a turn down. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm thinking this is not too skinny then.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

McKayla waiting for her turn to be packed...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is _definitely _at the end of the "hot vs. crazy" spectrum.
> 
> 'My bloody valentine': Machine Gun Kelly says on Instagram he wears Megan Fox's blood around his neck


Just shows how I'm not in her league. Not even playing the same sport. Perfectly happy with MrsBS studying her schoolwork.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Pongster said:


> so what's your opinion on omega, sir?


 The Omega 300M was the first new "expensive" watch I purchased, was everything I expected. Should wear it more than I do, but being retired from the corporate world now, not many opportunities.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking this is not too skinny then.
> 
> View attachment 15713231


That sir is the stuff dreams are made of. Vivid explicit wonderful dreams. That right there will make you marry it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> McKayla waiting for her turn to be packed...
> 
> View attachment 15713246


Knowing cats I'm surprised she hasn't already disappeared into a box.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigEd said:


> The Omega 300M was the first new "expensive" watch I purchased, was everything I expected. Should wear it more than I do, but being retired from the corporate world now, not many opportunities.


Wear it like the beater it is!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Knowing cats I'm surprised she hasn't already disappeared into a box.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No kidding! Although we did have one cat who would've run to the front door to let the movers in!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Did I show you guys the fois gras we had a couple nights ago?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Did I show you guys the fois gras we had a couple nights ago?


Oh you son of a ......!!! Foie Gras is my favorite!! It's been a while. Gotta do a fancy dinner very soon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Did I show you guys the fois gras we had a couple nights ago?


Dayyuuummm!!!!!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

While MrsBS studies her notes, I'm brushing up on fundamentals while playing the Apollo 17 mission on the iPad. Wouldn't you know it, but there's a Speedy onscreen (left side) in the archival video of an onboard heat flow and convection experiment:









Apollo in Real Time


A real-time interactive journey through the Apollo missions. Relive every moment as it occurred.




apolloinrealtime.org


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Did I show you guys the fois gras we had a couple nights ago?


Sure beats the homemade tomato soup that I just made for dinner.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is _definitely _at the end of the "hot vs. crazy" spectrum.
> 
> 'My bloody valentine': Machine Gun Kelly says on Instagram he wears Megan Fox's blood around his neck


That's already been done: Billy Bob Thornton and Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Which raises the question for a new thread. Can a Sub and a Hamilton make up a two watch collection?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yes


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Say what?
> 
> View attachment 15713104


Best pic by far


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That sir is the stuff dreams are made of. Vivid explicit wonderful dreams. That right there will make you marry it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yep


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey! That's a nice watch! Where do I get one?
> 
> Asking for a friend


They're quite rare. Rolex did a knock off of one some years ago, they're pretty affordable


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I got a hall pass from Mrs. BSF for Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15713175


Congrats


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is _definitely _at the end of the "hot vs. crazy" spectrum.
> 
> 'My bloody valentine': Machine Gun Kelly says on Instagram he wears Megan Fox's blood around his neck


Didn't Angelina Jolie and Billy Bob Thornton do that?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> That's already been done: Billy Bob Thornton and Angelina Jolie.


NRA

Brother of OoO


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Did I miss something?!?

Saw a couple of periods. The punctuation kind.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I have finally decided to flip this. The Dj is more comfortable believe it or not.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Did I miss something?!?
> 
> Saw a couple of periods. The punctuation kind.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> .


... - - - ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I have finally decided to flip this. The Dj is more comfortable believe it or not.


Saw your edit ^^^

Totally believe it about the DJ being more comfortable. Tried a SM300 just once (on bracelet) and never looked at it again. DJ36 (and 41) almost got me to risk sleeping in the doghouse, however.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Bad news is he's going to fail his audition for this band:


I'm already in that band and I've heard no news I'm about to be booted off.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I'm already in that band and I've heard no news I'm about to be booted off.


Jealous. Once I learned about this style, I began to think that I was born in the wrong state. Growing up in Nebraska, we just didn't play like that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Dobro jutro.


same to you.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> ... - - - ...


zdravo


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> What's new. That dude has a very delicate ego.


I strongly suspect that guy might be waaay tougher than you surmise. At least his military history and being a retired LA detective suggests that might be the case.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I strongly suspect that guy might be waaay tougher than you surmise. At least his military history and being a retired LA detective suggests that might be the case.


I suspect you read in reverse but dunno. Will say I can tell JMod is not around.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Did I miss something?!?
> 
> Saw a couple of periods. The punctuation kind.


?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I suspect you read in reverse but dunno. Will say I can tell JMod is not around.


I gave that thread no more than a passing glance and probably missed something obvious. Thinking I've finally reached that point in life in which drama is not all that appealing to me, not that it ever was.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I strongly suspect that guy might be waaay tougher than you surmise. At least his military history and being a retired LA detective suggests that might be the case.


Who's a detective? PF?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The weekend can't arrive soon enough for me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Whew. I’m worn out. Returning home from Whistler today.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> zdravo


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Whew. I'm worn out. Returning home from Whistler today.


So you were on OoO on your dirty Valentine's Day weekend? Nice work!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Who's a detective? PF?


Probably thinking of a different thread. Do you have the link to the one you were referencing?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> The weekend can't arrive soon enough for me.


I can:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Probably thinking of a different thread. Do you have the link to the one you were referencing?


No.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Whew. I'm worn out. Returning home from Whistler today.


good to hear....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I gave that thread no more than a passing glance and probably missed something obvious. Thinking I've finally reached that point in life in which drama is not all that appealing to me, not that it ever was.


It pretty well sucks IMHO. If all one has to do (besides OoO) is whine about watches pretty sad... Good to reach that point even if late in life.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> It pretty well sucks IMHO. If all one has to do (besides OoO) is whine about watches pretty sad... Good to reach that point even if late in life.


I was thinking of the thread "Where have all the new Rolexes gone?" Speaking of which Sporty's definitely on a roll in that thread. I was referencing the tunnel rat guy in the thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Too young is illegal.
> Too skinny is a turn off but not a turn down. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not me, I would turn down anyone anorexic.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> They're quite rare. Rolex did a knock off of one some years ago, they're pretty affordable


Thanks for sharing. Can you PM me the details please??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I suspect you read in reverse but dunno. Will say I can tell JMod is not around.


The mouse come out to play when the cat is not around.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I gave that thread no more than a passing glance and probably missed something obvious. Thinking I've finally reached that point in life in which drama is not all that appealing to me, not that it ever was.


That thread was entertainingly dumb. Like a Jim Carey movie.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Probably thinking of a different thread. Do you have the link to the one you were referencing?


Those posts have been deleted by CM Sgt.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I can:
> View attachment 15713830


We are sending over our 40 degree days next week.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I’ve never tried on the regular Tudor BB. I really need to. I tried the Bronze version that didn’t sit on my wrist right but I should have tried the BB even though it’s a smaller case. Really dig the blue bezel model. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Saw your edit ^^^
> 
> Totally believe it about the DJ being more comfortable. Tried a SM300 just once (on bracelet) and never looked at it again. DJ36 (and 41) almost got me to risk sleeping in the doghouse, however.


It's light enough but quite large and thick, I am used to the 36MM DJ


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

A quiet day maybe too quiet?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for sharing. Can you PM me the details please??


LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We are sending over our 40 degree days next week.


You guys could probably do with our rain in that case


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That thread was entertainingly dumb. Like a Jim Carey movie.


LOL I'm going to have to use that phrase


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I've never tried on the regular Tudor BB. I really need to. I tried the Bronze version that didn't sit on my wrist right but I should have tried the BB even though it's a smaller case. Really dig the blue bezel model.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I did, I wasn't a fan, it had a sharp case back which I wasn't a fan of


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I'm going to have to use that phrase


try this one "I'm not a virgin anymore so discussing whether I should give it up is not very interesting to me anymore."

BT response to an antivaxxer.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> A quiet day maybe too quiet?
> View attachment 15713980


Nice


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> try this one "I'm not a virgin anymore so discussing whether I should give it up is not very interesting to me anymore."
> 
> BT response to an antivaxxer.


haha


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That thread was entertainingly dumb. Like a Jim Carey movie.


You're being too generous.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

So fricken confused right now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Thinking I've finally reached that point in life in which drama is not all that appealing to me, not that it ever was.


This has always been appealing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> So fricken confused right now.


what you need?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> what you need?


@Pete26 needs either...

1. for someone to steal both watches so he learns which one he misses the most, or
2. flip a coin and see if he wants to flip the coin again.

I vote #2 as it's far less of a hassle.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> @Pete26 needs either...
> 
> 1. for someone to steal both watches so he learns which one he misses the most, or
> 2. flip a coin and see if he wants to flip the coin again.
> ...


Pete will tire of the Omega. QED


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I was literally putting this watch up for sale and then I put this nato on it and I changed my mind about the watch and selling it.










PS I also put the original bezel on it. No more modding for me. It still however has the sapphire crystal which I may replace with the hardlex original.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> So fricken confused right now.


Get rid of both of them. Buy an explorer 1 and be done with it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I was literally putting this watch up for sale and then I put this nato on it and I changed my mind about the watch and selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the one I said keep?


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> I've never tried on the regular Tudor BB. I really need to. I tried the Bronze version that didn't sit on my wrist right but I should have tried the BB even though it's a smaller case. Really dig the blue bezel model.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What were your impressions of the bronze one other than the fit? I'd like to check one out in person as I miss having a graduated bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Is that the one I said keep?


No. You said this one:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ryang13 said:


> What were your impressions of the bronze one other than the fit? I'd like to check one out in person as I miss having a graduated bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really good looking. Great size at 43mm. Problem is it doesn't sit flat. Got that bulge under it and it doesn't workout well on my wrist. If it sat flat like the Exp2 I would already have it. I've tried it on 3 times just hoping it would grow on me. Just not gonna happen.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

AL9C1 said:


> It's really good looking. Great size at 43mm. Problem is it doesn't sit flat. Got that bulge under it and it doesn't workout well on my wrist. If it sat flat like the Exp2 I would already have it. I've tried it on 3 times just hoping it would grow on me. Just not gonna happen.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Copy that. Definitely checks a few boxes for me, but does seem like a chonky boi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> No. You said this one:


Ok... Yeah that one very nice


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Ok... Yeah that one very nice


There is this young man that works with me and he recently bought the blue black Bay 58. I reckon this Seiko Willard is nicer.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Big Al

theres only two bronzers worth owning

One is a panerai , about $25k

the other one is Oris Carl Brashears

i heve owned about 5 bronzers...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> There is this young man that works with me and he recently bought the blue black Bay 58. I reckon this Seiko Willard is nicer.


The willard is very nice and very comfortable

mine may still be on the chopping block since i just acquired the perfect watch ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> The willard is very nice and very comfortable
> 
> mine may still be on the chopping block since i just acquired the perfect watch ;-)


I fear for the future of mine too when my perfect watch arrives. I suspect it's the same watch as yours.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I fear for the future of mine too when my perfect watch arrives. I suspect it's the same watch as yours.


Mine is a 124060


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Mine is a 124060
> 
> View attachment 15714305


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

jorgenl said:


> Mine is a 124060
> 
> View attachment 15714305


Very nice sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Get rid of both of them. Buy an explorer 1 and be done with it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This might be the best advice.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Such a great weekend! Gonna need an IV.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Such a great weekend! Gonna need an IV.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Such a great weekend! Gonna need an IV.


Tricky you black out your eyes... But..


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Such a great weekend! Gonna need an IV.


lol you block out your face but keep your GF's?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> lol you block out your face but keep your GF's?


She's much nicer looking.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady gave me this for Valentines Day.

Milo likes it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> She's much nicer looking.


Comparing to you?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Comparing to you?
> 
> View attachment 15714412


Well yes, but I think she's good looking compared to anyone.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Comparing to you?
> 
> View attachment 15714412


hahahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> She's much nicer looking.


LOL I've seen you so no argument here ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Well yes, but I think she's good looking compared to anyone.


looks hell of a lot betterthanme


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady gave me this for Valentines Day.
> 
> Milo likes it.


Good idea,

Much easier for her to borrow your watch...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Good idea,
> 
> Much easier for her to borrow your watch...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The discussion on the public forum AD thread is nuts. It seems like the most vociferous defender did not read the complaint. Anyway, it's weird to see a self-proclaimed retired cop siding with likely criminals. Trolling makes strange bedfellows.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> The discussion on the public forum AD thread is nuts. It seems like the most vociferous defender did not read the complaint. Anyway, it's weird to see a self-proclaimed retired cop siding with likely criminals. Trolling makes strange bedfellows.


I just spent 5 minutes looking through that thread. There's a lot of people who need to get out a lot more


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You guys could probably do with our rain in that case


We had the summer rains and that helped put out the Bush fires. Could do with more rain though


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I'm going to have to use that phrase


By all means. Don't forget that the OoO is the source of all truths


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> So fricken confused right now.


Nice Datejust


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Pete will tire of the Omega. QED


I thought he had decided to sell the Omega, no?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I was literally putting this watch up for sale and then I put this nato on it and I changed my mind about the watch and selling it..


Hahahaha. I don't think you'll ever bring yourself to sell any of your watches. A change of strap made you change your mind. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> It's really good looking. Great size at 43mm. Problem is it doesn't sit flat. Got that bulge under it and it doesn't workout well on my wrist. If it sat flat like the Exp2 I would already have it. I've tried it on 3 times just hoping it would grow on me. Just not gonna happen.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The bulge is due to the in house movement which added the 1.5mm thickness to the watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Such a great weekend! Gonna need an IV.


What happened to your face????


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> lol you block out your face but keep your GF's?


He's trying to make us jealous. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I've seen you so no argument here ;-)


I was going to say that some of us already know how he looks like.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> The discussion on the public forum AD thread is nuts. It seems like the most vociferous defender did not read the complaint. Anyway, it's weird to see a self-proclaimed retired cop siding with likely criminals. Trolling makes strange bedfellows.


LOL. Anyone can be self proclaimed anything on the internet. Some of the people who post on forums like this one are a joke - not knowledgeable and yet want to argue with others.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I just spent 5 minutes looking through that thread. There's a lot of people who need to get out a lot more


They can't. They're living in their mother's basement


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> There is this young man that works with me and he recently bought the blue black Bay 58. I reckon this Seiko Willard is nicer.


Maybe someone finally hooked up with Jman 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Such a great weekend! Gonna need an IV.


Is it true that Asian women have a thing for (much) older men? Asking for a good friend 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She's much nicer looking.


Roger that.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahahaha. I don't think you'll ever bring yourself to sell any of your watches. A change of strap made you change your mind. LOL.


Mate I've sold at least 10 on this site.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The bulge is due to the in house movement which added the 1.5mm thickness to the watch.


Bulge, 1.5mm thickness, you been speaking to my GF?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's trying to make us jealous. LOL


Well he does flash his calves from time to time


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Anyone can be self proclaimed anything on the internet. Some of the people who post on forums like this one are a joke - *not knowledgeable and yet want to argue with others.*


Hey!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Mate I've sold at least 10 on this site.


Good. Now you can sell that plus the NATO strap too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They can't. They're living in their mother's basement


Don't insult people who live on the mum's basement by such comparisons


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe someone finally hooked up with Jman
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Bulge, 1.5mm thickness, you been speaking to my GF?


LOL.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good. Now you can sell that plus the NATO strap too


LOL


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Did I miss something?!?
> 
> Saw a couple of periods. The punctuation kind.


me too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Such a great weekend! Gonna need an IV.


sap, somebody blurred and vandalized your picture.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> looks hell of a lot betterthanme


betterher


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is it true that Asian women have a thing for (much) older men? Asking for a good friend
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


QED


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Anyone can be self proclaimed anything on the internet. Some of the people who post on forums like this one are a joke - not knowledgeable and yet want to argue with others.


As a self proclaimed expert in nothing, I vehemently disagree with that statement and will gladly present an emphatically stated opinion, supported by a circuitous argument, with no validity, or basis in fact, to deny your logic ...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They can't. They're living in their mother's basement


This one...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> This one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes. Even Batman. He still lives in the basement under the house his parents built.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Going against the flow, my Omega calendar says it's Speedy Tuesday but my wrist says 1956 Seamaster.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> QED


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The bulge is due to the in house movement which added the 1.5mm thickness to the watch.


Understood. Omega does this a lot also. It would be much better if the watch was just taller to fit the movement and the bottom was flat. Big reason the Luminor is so wearable. It's tall and big but sits flat on the wrist. Every omega I've tried is like this. 
The way I see it is if your in-house movement doesn't fit in a 13mm case, it's not really better than an Eta.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> The discussion on the public forum AD thread is nuts. It seems like the most vociferous defender did not read the complaint. Anyway, it's weird to see a self-proclaimed retired cop siding with likely criminals. Trolling makes strange bedfellows.


I'm giving him some leeway - CTE effects, maybe - but holy fawk he's not paying attention to the case details.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is it true that Asian women have a thing for (much) older men? Asking for a good friend
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Speaking for myself...

Nope, MrsBS is older than me


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm giving him some leeway - CTE effects, maybe - but holy fawk he's not paying attention to the case details.


I think he's still not grasping the Internet. Showing his age. Some old cats still believe that if you insult them on the Internet, it's the same as to their face. It's just not. It's so easy to be impersonal online. Taking online comments personal is the first mistake by so many. Normally respected and intimidating people can't handle being insulted on the Internet. It's a learning curve that it's personal but not really.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was going to say that some of us already know how he looks like.


Yes I remember


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is it true that Asian women have a thing for (much) older men? Asking for a good friend
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Hey thanks but Mrs BT still likes me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> betterher


Classic


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What happened to your face????


Whatever it is, it's an improvement


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What happened to your face????





jason10mm said:


> Whatever it is, it's an improvement


Wait, what? That's not his real face?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I was going to say that some of us already know how he looks like.


Yeah yeah


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What happened to your face????





jason10mm said:


> Whatever it is, it's an improvement





BarracksSi said:


> Wait, what? That's not his real face?


You do blackface one time....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's trying to make us jealous. LOL


It worked.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is it true that Asian women have a thing for (much) older men? Asking for a good friend
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Jenna doesn't look Asian...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Hey thanks but Mrs BT still likes me.


Cat fight! Cat fight!!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday, gents!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Tuesday, gents!


By the way, these have been discontinued, haven't they? Thought about these variants when reading the "watch to go with your car?" thread.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> By the way, these have been discontinued, haven't they? Thought about these variants when reading the "watch to go with your car?" thread.


Yes, The 40mm racing model (co-axial) has been discontinued. Replaced by the new 44mm co-axial master chronometer. Movement and size aside, I much prefer the style of the 40mm racing I have (I actually had a choice between the two models at the boutique, and still went with the "older" model seeing them both in the metal)









Speedmaster Racing Watches | OMEGA US®


Technical excellence and elegance beyond compare: Discover the watches of the Two Counters Racing Collection on the Official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full OMEGA® experience, browse the entire collection and purchase your favorite Racing watch online!




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Understood. Omega does this a lot also. It would be much better if the watch was just taller to fit the movement and the bottom was flat. Big reason the Luminor is so wearable. It's tall and big but sits flat on the wrist. Every omega I've tried is like this.
> The way I see it is if your in-house movement doesn't fit in a 13mm case, it's not really better than an Eta.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


A lot of the while in house movement is a bunch of wank, esp those manufacturers who have jumped on the bandwagon in the last 10 years


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm giving him some leeway - CTE effects, maybe - but holy fawk he's not paying attention to the case details.


LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I think he's still not grasping the Internet. Showing his age. Some old cats still believe that if you insult them on the Internet, it's the same as to their face. It's just not. It's so easy to be impersonal online. *Taking online comments personal is the first mistake by so many. Normally respected and intimidating people can't handle being insulted on the Internet. It's a learning curve that it's personal but not really.*
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That is so, so true. The net is not kind to people who are thin-skinned. The more anonymous the forum, the more thick-skinned you need to be. I find FB discussion groups quite interesting. FB groups may be a lot politer BUT also don't have anywhere near as good information as boards like this have; there's less insults but there's also less valuable info so all you're left with is pretty much nice watch/car/etc


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Hey thanks but Mrs BT still likes me.


If I remember correctly
Aren't you the boy toy in your marriage? (Even if it's only by a couple of months)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna doesn't look Asian...
> 
> View attachment 15715144


She looks like a Barbie Doll with her big round eyes.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cat fight! Cat fight!!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Tuesday, gents!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


This is cat fight










Or this?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is cat fight


Wow, that's some ninja shyt right there.

I'll have to find a gif of this kid's fat cat getting startled by a noise coming from behind and springing into a half-twist flip in defense.

(edit) Got it -- hopefully the link works:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nextfuckinglevel/comments/i3rhi2


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She looks like a Barbie Doll with her big round eyes.


Works for me!!!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought he had decided to sell the Omega, no?


I had, then changed my mind then changed it again. I know that they are very different watches and perhaps the Omega is a better daily wear? I have been trying to research which is the better watch and leaning towards the Omega as it has lume, greater water resistance and is really more compatible with a Rolex Sub.

I have had my name on the two AD lists here for a Sub Date since March 2019 and asked the AD's if the sub would be available by the time I turned 60. I mad an enquiry about Rolex again in October last year and one AD said they had nothing and the other one said they had the Datejust, so I snagged it. Was I just settling? I know I will never get the sub, so hence the conundrum I am facing.

I am really trying to find which is a better watch. I have flipped Omega quickly before and while I like the ti case the dimensions are quite large. The gray also lied to me because I thought the watch was being discontinued and he said it wasn't and two days later I find it is being replaced, which is the same no?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I had, then changed my mind then changed it again. I know that they are very different watches and perhaps the Omega is a better daily wear? I have been trying to research which is the better watch and leaning towards the Omega as it has lume, greater water resistance and is really more compatible with a Rolex Sub.
> 
> I have had my name on the two AD lists here for a Sub Date since March 2019 and asked the AD's if the sub would be available by the time I turned 60. I mad an enquiry about Rolex again in October last year and one AD said they had nothing and the other one said they had the Datejust, so I snagged it. Was I just settling? I know I will never get the sub, so hence the conundrum I am facing.


Wow. Hmm.

Yeah, maybe you've settled for two watches (so far) instead of the one you really wanted. I didn't know (or didn't read) that the DJ was a purchase of opportunity rather than longstanding desire. I probably assumed that you wanted the DJ more because it's not a dive watch at all, and it wouldn't scratch a dive watch itch (that, and perhaps I was projecting my own preference for a DJ, too).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I had, then changed my mind then changed it again.
> ..
> I have had my name on the two AD lists here for a Sub Date since March 2019 and asked the AD's if the sub would be available by the time I turned 60. I mad an enquiry about Rolex again in October last year and one AD said they had nothing and the other one said they had the Datejust, so I snagged it. Was I just settling? I know I will never get the sub, so hence the conundrum I am facing.


Ah, okay. I wasn't really following the story.

As for the Datejust, I don't think you're settling. I tell you what's happened. You've just been put on the "list". The AD has some trick where they tell you they haven't got the watch you want and offer an alternative which they can't sell. If you bought it, they will then allocate you the other watch you want. I think my AD did the same to me previously because I ended up buying other watches before I got "the call" for a Sub. LOL.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Wow. Hmm.
> 
> Yeah, maybe you've settled for two watches (so far) instead of the one you really wanted. I didn't know (or didn't read) that the DJ was a purchase of opportunity rather than longstanding desire. I probably assumed that you wanted the DJ more because it's not a dive watch at all, and it wouldn't scratch a dive watch itch (that, and perhaps I was projecting my own preference for a DJ, too).


Any Rolex certainly was a longstanding desire and when I visited the AD I feel in love with it. I think you have actually answered my question for me. Funnily enough when comparing these two watches I feel the Rolex is more substantial that the Seamaster but I wonder if that is because of the ti construction.

At 60, I certainly feel the Datejust is the better allrounder and I no longer dive at all.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah, okay. I wasn't really following the story.
> 
> As for the Datejust, I don't think you're settling. I tell you what's happened. You've just been put on the "list". The AD has some trick where they tell you they haven't got the watch you want and offer an alternative which they can't sell. If you bought it, they will then allocate you the other watch you want. I think my AD did the same to me previously because I ended up buying other watches before I got "the call" for a Sub. LOL.


I agree with you, and in fact I don't think I want the sub now, says he who has never got the call. I know I would regret selling the Rolex.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Any Rolex certainly was a longstanding desire and when I visited the AD I feel in love with it. I think you have actually answered my question for me. Funnily enough when comparing these two watches I feel the Rolex is more substantial that the Seamaster but I wonder if that is because of the ti construction.
> 
> *At 60, I certainly feel the Datejust is the better allrounder and I no longer dive at all.*


I agree, and though I'm ten years behind you, I feel like I don't have to play the field anymore and can settle down (as opposed to just "settle") with one good all-around watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Any Rolex certainly was a longstanding desire and when I visited the AD I feel in love with it. I think you have actually answered my question for me. Funnily enough when comparing these two watches I feel the Rolex is more substantial that the Seamaster but I wonder if that is because of the ti construction.
> 
> At 60, I certainly feel the Datejust is the better allrounder and I no longer dive at all.


Even when I used to dive, I dived with my Casio DW-5750. That watch lasted an eternity (in terms of cheap quartz) and finally broke after 15 years of a hard life. I bought a replacement 5750 but realised that the shift in production to China resulted in cheaper plastics (stiff and plasticky feel) and extremely light weight. Buttons felt different too. That watch now sits in the watch box and I have never worn it out of the house. LOL.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the free therapy guys. I know I have never felt so conflicted about a watch as I do the Omega. In theory it ticks all the boxes but over the last few months, I have fallen for the Rolex. The feeling of walking into the AD trying the watch on and it fit perfectly without link adjustment and I have the easy link extension just caps it off. The watch has also been with me through some of the toughest periods of my life. 

I feel comfortable wearing this in any situation and it doesn't scream look at me. It's subtle, extremely durable and has an old world charm.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Any Rolex certainly was a longstanding desire and when I visited the AD I feel in love with it. I think you have actually answered my question for me. Funnily enough when comparing these two watches I feel the Rolex is more substantial that the Seamaster but I wonder if that is because of the ti construction.
> 
> At 60, I certainly feel the Datejust is the better allrounder and I no longer dive at all.


So you didn't get the green light to keep both? Thought you did.

Or you are fully committed to being a one-watch man?

For me, the Ti didn't cut it, no matter how well-finished.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I agree with you, and in fact I don't think I want the sub now, says he who has never got the call. I know I would regret selling the Rolex.


If you get "the call", buy it. Then flip it for a profit. Re-coup what you spent for the watch but the profit buys you a good watch, e.g. a Tudor Pelagos or a LNIB Omega Seamaster. Ball Watch has released a new Skinidiver III which is very nice too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Thanks for the free therapy guys. I know I have never felt so conflicted about a watch as I do the Omega. In theory it ticks all the boxes but over the last few months, I have fallen for the Rolex. The feeling of walking into the AD trying the watch on and it fit perfectly without link adjustment and I have the easy link extension just caps it off. The watch has also been with me through some of the toughest periods of my life.
> 
> I feel comfortable wearing this in any situation and it doesn't scream look at me. It's subtle, extremely durable and has an old world charm.


Old world charm? I have been looking at Rolex 1601 lately....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Thanks for the free therapy guys. I know I have never felt so conflicted about a watch as I do the Omega. In theory it ticks all the boxes but over the last few months, I have fallen for the Rolex. The feeling of walking into the AD trying the watch on and it fit perfectly without link adjustment and I have the easy link extension just caps it off. The watch has also been with me through some of the toughest periods of my life.
> 
> I feel comfortable wearing this in any situation and it doesn't scream look at me. It's subtle, extremely durable and has an old world charm.


Nevermind my previous post.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> So you didn't get the green light to keep both? Thought you did.
> 
> Or you are fully committed to being a one-watch man?
> 
> For me, the Ti didn't cut it, no matter how well-finished.


I did but I want to be committed to being a one watch man, my wife said that cos she wants me to keep the Rolex.

I agree about the ti. It just feels swatch'y?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Nevermind my previous post.


I appreciate your words of wisdom so no I won't disregard your previous post.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Old world charm? I have been looking at Rolex 1601 lately....


I watch a lot of old movies and I recently watched Clark Gable in a movie wearing his Rolex bubble back, so I think that's where I'm going, Mamby pamby Brosnan and Craig can't compare to Sean Connery and dare I say it the famous Datejust wearing George Lazenby.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Old world charm? I have been looking at Rolex 1601 lately....


Lovely


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I read something a long time ago about the progression of a WIS and how one discovers the watch forums and realise there are better watches that the Rolex Datejust that you bought as your first good watch. You go through a progression of other brands like PP, JLC, Breguet, AP, GP and peruse all the watch sales forums collecting multiples of various watches and types.

Fast forward few years and you pull that Rolex out of your draw and for whim decide to try it on. It starts ticking immediately and you wonder why you stopped wearing it.

As an aside I used to sell my watches to dealers in the early to late 90's and every dealer I came across wore a Rolex Daytona. Never figured that one out.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> a good watch, e.g. a Tudor Pelagos or a LNIB Omega Seamaster.


Oxymoron


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I did but I want to be committed to being a one watch man, my wife said that cos she wants me to keep the Rolex.
> 
> *I agree about the ti. It just feels swatch'y*?


Yup. Plus Omega is owned by Swatch. Just saying....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oxymoron


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I watch a lot of old movies and I recently watched Clark Gable in a movie wearing his Rolex bubble back, so I think that's where I'm going, Mamby pamby Brosnan and Craig can't compare to Sean Connery and dare I say it the famous Datejust wearing George Lazenby.


I found a few in very good condition but the missus is saying that for the same money, I could just buy an OP. Well, that's not the point dear....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> As an aside I used to sell my watches to dealers in the early to late 90's and *every dealer I came across wore a Rolex Daytona*. Never figured that one out.


Was it a 1992 Winner's Daytona?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If I remember correctly
> Aren't you the boy toy in your marriage? (Even if it's only by a couple of months)


6 months... Once that was an eternity... She had already attended 2 proms before I could go


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Any Rolex certainly was a longstanding desire and when I visited the AD I feel in love with it. I think you have actually answered my question for me. Funnily enough when comparing these two watches I feel the Rolex is more substantial that the Seamaster but I wonder if that is because of the ti construction.
> 
> At 60, I certainly feel the Datejust is the better allrounder and I no longer dive at all.


Like I said.... Those long straight lugs will wear you down and eventually you will not like that fake lume. Try to get your money out of it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I did but I want to be committed to being a one watch man, my wife said that cos she wants me to keep the Rolex.
> 
> I agree about the ti. It just feels swatch'y?


Told ya once already. Let both go and get an Explorer 1. Have some money left over. Everything is right with the world. Quit pissing around with two watches you don't want. 
Straight off DSW site. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Told ya once already. Let both go and get an Explorer 1. Have some money left over. Everything is right with the world. Quit pissing around with two watches you don't want.
> Straight off DSW site.
> 
> 
> ...


I would go with one of the other 2.

Did Pete express interest in an explorer?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

AL9C1 said:


> Told ya once already. Let both go and get an Explorer 1. Have some money left over. Everything is right with the world. Quit pissing around with two watches you don't want.
> Straight off DSW site.
> 
> 
> ...


I had the Explorer from David SW for a while. I prefer my Datejust.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I had the Explorer from David SW for a while. I prefer my Datejust.


The answer


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I would go with one of the other 2.
> 
> Did Pete express interest in an explorer?


Sure didn't. Just don't think I would be happy with either of his watches. Personally the Exp1 is perfect but too small for me. Hell a 5 digit sub would kill two birds with one watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> I would go with one of the other 2.
> 
> Did Pete express interest in an explorer?


No, not at all, had one from the same seller and had a few issues with the wire transfer and I will never pay over RRP for anything. I bought the Explorer when he offered reasonable prices but have no interest in an Explorer of any kind.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I read something a long time ago about the progression of a WIS and how one discovers the watch forums and realise there are better watches that the Rolex Datejust that you bought as your first good watch. You go through a progression of other brands like PP, JLC, Breguet, AP, GP and peruse all the watch sales forums collecting multiples of various watches and types.
> 
> Fast forward few years and you pull that Rolex out of your draw and for whim decide to try it on. It starts ticking immediately and you wonder why you stopped wearing it.
> 
> As an aside I used to sell my watches to dealers in the early to late 90's and every dealer I came across wore a Rolex Daytona. Never figured that one out.


That's my journey at 47 and 25 years of collecting/flipping. Ive had most makers except for a PP and Breguet. I've landed on a no date 2-liner 14060, a Speedy, iwc Chrono pilot 42mm, and a Pam1312. Haven't moved off of those 4 for many many hours. Bahaha.

I hope I'll hold on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Told ya once already. Let both go and get an Explorer 1. Have some money left over. Everything is right with the world. Quit pissing around with two watches you don't want.
> Straight off DSW site.
> 
> 
> ...


That's $10,500 in Australian money plus another $1,050 in tax making it $11,550. He could buy it from a local grey dealer for almost the same, less maybe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> No, not at all, had one from the same seller and had a few issues with the wire transfer and I will never pay over RRP for anything. I bought the Explorer when he offered reasonable prices but have no interest in an Explorer of any kind.


Check.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Sure didn't. Just don't think I would be happy with either of his watches. Personally the Exp1 is perfect but too small for me. Hell a 5 digit sub would kill two birds with one watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've sometimes recently wondered about a 36 OP.. Something about age and smaller things.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Wait, what? That's not his real face?


For those of us on the now infamous OOO skype call of April(???) 2020 there are no hidden identities


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Like I said.... Those long straight lugs will wear you down and eventually you will not like that fake lume. Try to get your money out of it.


The long lugs did me in. Didn't mind the lume though.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Was it a 1992 Winner's Daytona?


hahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> 6 months... Once that was an eternity... She had already attended 2 proms before I could go


haha yeah it's always funny how many proms/formals that the popular girls attend.

...I only attended one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> For those of us on the now infamous OOO skype call of April(???) 2020 there are no hidden identities


Is that the call that ended toothy desire to spend time here? Glad I missed it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> haha yeah it's always funny how many proms/formals that the popular girls attend.
> 
> ...I only attended one


Mrs BT 4 me 2. Course I only went with 1 girl.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> For those of us on the now infamous OOO skype call of April(???) 2020 there are no hidden identities


Wow - that was 10 months ago? Who was on that again?
You
Sap
Tooth
Krish
Mahrendra
Me

That was it right?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Is that the call that ended toothy desire to spend time here? Glad I missed it.


hahahaha yeah pretty much. Probably says it all right?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT 4 me 2. Course I only went with 1 girl.


awwww

Well I'm still friends with my formal date, she is now a lesbian (we were only mates in high school)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> awwww
> 
> Well I'm still friends with my formal date, she is now a lesbian (we were only mates in high school)


Good job?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> For those of us on the now infamous OOO skype call of April(???) 2020 there are no hidden identities


We should do that again. It was quite fun.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wow - that was 10 months ago? Who was on that again?
> You
> Sap
> Tooth
> ...


Yup!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Is that the call that ended toothy desire to spend time here? Glad I missed it.


That wasn't what did it, if anything did it at all. Toothy seemed to like us just fine. Or am I only remembering things the way I want to?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahahaha yeah pretty much. Probably says it all right?


Or that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> awwww
> 
> Well I'm still friends with my formal date, she is now a lesbian (we were only mates in high school)


You're still telling yourself that eh?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> We should do that again. It was quite fun.


How will you black out your face for this one?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup!


Sweet!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Or that.


You know what they say about never meeting your heroes


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That wasn't what did it, if anything did it at all. Toothy seemed to like us just fine. Or am I only remembering things the way I want to?


Toothy: a very active OoOer.... until he met us


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Toothy: a very active OoOer.... until he met us


Godfrey

Isn't that right @Toothbras


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> You're still telling yourself that eh?


hahahaha yeah why not, makes it easier to stomach


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Good job?


I think not


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think not


Might be why God gave you a peni$.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone hear from @5959HH? Texas is going through a major cold front and their electric grid can't meet demand, so they're going through a program of rolling blackouts in subfreezing temps!

Not good.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Would you buy the new Rolex Kermit if you had a chance to acquire it at retail? My brother in law is being offered it by his boss at what he paid because he doesn't want it and is keeping his hulk. And no I can't acquire it. It's only for him.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Is that the call that ended toothy desire to spend time here? Glad I missed it.





Gunnar_917 said:


> Wow - that was 10 months ago? Who was on that again?
> You
> Sap
> Tooth
> ...





Gunnar_917 said:


> hahahaha yeah pretty much. Probably says it all right?





Sappie66 said:


> We should do that again. It was quite fun.





Sappie66 said:


> That wasn't what did it, if anything did it at all. Toothy seemed to like us just fine. Or am I only remembering things the way I want to?


I got so drunk i barely remember the back 2 hours or so. It was good times and we should definitely do it again. Our more secretive brothers can just use a cat filter 

As for the other texans, we were hit hard and a bit shaky in the knees at the moment. Using windmills for power that freeze in the ice, in retrospect, perhaps not the best idea. Or LP that needs power to pump.

Shoulda stuck with sweet sweet nucular!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> haha yeah it's always funny how many proms/formals that the popular girls attend.
> 
> ...I only attended one


I attended 3...
Does that make me one of the popular girls?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Would you buy the new Rolex Kermit if you had a chance to acquire it at retail? My brother in law is being offered it by his boss at what he paid because he doesn't want it and is keeping his hulk. And no I can't acquire it. It's only for him.


Do you often say no to free money?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone hear from @5959HH? Texas is going through a major cold front and their electric grid can't meet demand, so they're going through a program of rolling blackouts in subfreezing temps!
> 
> Not good.


He was around earlier today as I recall.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Would you buy the new Rolex Kermit if you had a chance to acquire it at retail? My brother in law is being offered it by his boss at what he paid because he doesn't want it and is keeping his hulk. And no I can't acquire it. It's only for him.


Probably not, it's growing on me but I miss the sunburst green dial of the hulk

making this call on the whole no making money, no mark ups and all that jazz


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> I got so drunk i barely remember the back 2 hours or so. It was good times and we should definitely do it again. Our more secretive brothers can just use a cat filter
> 
> As for the other texans, we were hit hard and a bit shaky in the knees at the moment. Using windmills for power that freeze in the ice, in retrospect, perhaps not the best idea. Or LP that needs power to pump.
> 
> Shoulda stuck with sweet sweet *nucular*!


LOL that was quite a long call, I really wasn't expecting it to go so long but it was good

you even spelt it correctly


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I attended 3...
> Does that make me one of the popular girls?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It's 2021. Make or female matters no more. Al that matters is who and what is popular


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Do you often say no to free money?


He doesn't want him to on sell it. He could do that and obtain free money.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> He doesn't want him to on sell it. He could do that and obtain free money.


Better.

He'll buy it and "gift" it to you, win win.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Would you buy the new Rolex Kermit if you had a chance to acquire it at retail? My brother in law is being offered it by his boss at what he paid because he doesn't want it and is keeping his hulk. And no I can't acquire it. It's only for him.


I tried it on a while back and I was underwhelmed by the green of the bezel against the black of the dial. I've always thought that the Hulk was too much but the Kermit is too little. Also, I'm not a fan of green unless it's an old pair of 100% cotton military pants.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's 2021. Make or female matters no more. Al that matters is who and what is popular


No invitations in 2021...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I tried it on a while back and I was underwhelmed by the green of the bezel against the black of the dial. I've always thought that the Hulk was too much but the Kermit is too little. Also, I'm not a fan of green unless it's an old pair of 100% cotton military pants.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'm not into green either but on the grey market the new Kermit commands a steeper price than the Sub two tone.

I know which one I'd rather have.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha


You know which thread that came from. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm not into green either but on the grey market the new Kermit commands a steeper price than the Sub two tone.
> 
> I know which one I'd rather have.


Sub two-tone mate. That's the forever watch for me. I am aiming for that ^^^


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I'm not into green either but on the grey market the new Kermit commands a steeper price than the Sub two tone.
> 
> I know which one I'd rather have.


That would look really nice on an oyster flex strap (or a regular black rubber strap)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You know which thread that came from. LOL.


Hahaha we just do an infographic fake buster that's something like:

new member?
|
|
Yes
|
|
a watch you want to know is real?
|
|
yes
|
|
Its fake


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha we just do an infographic fake buster that's something like:
> 
> new member?
> |
> ...


You forgot blurry photos...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You forgot blurry photos...


Gun will prepare the power point slide for presentation tomorrow.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm not into green either but on the grey market the new Kermit commands a steeper price than the Sub two tone.
> 
> I know which one I'd rather have.


Only in my dreams. I could never pull it off IRL.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That would look really nice on an oyster flex strap (or a regular black rubber strap)


That combo would be awesome as it's the bracelet that is a bit too flashy.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> You forgot blurry photos...


I think it was the same thread where the watch in question had a very scratched crystal because if there's one thing sapphire does it's scratch easily


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gun will prepare the power point slide for presentation tomorrow.


Hmmm if only I wasn't so lazy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> That combo would be awesome as it's the bracelet that is a bit too flashy.


Yeah. Even if it is just a rip off of that Omega SMP we all like but a Rolex, so better ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hmmm if only I wasn't so lazy


Pull out the finger!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Would you buy the new Rolex Kermit if you had a chance to acquire it at retail? My brother in law is being offered it by his boss at what he paid because he doesn't want it and is keeping his hulk. And no I can't acquire it. It's only for him.


If he can't sell it on, he'd better make sure he really likes it; that's big money for a drawer queen...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> He doesn't want him to on sell it. He could do that and obtain free money.


#nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Pull out the finger!


Too easy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too easy.


Easier than what?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of "not easy..."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Only in my dreams. I could never pull it off IRL.


It's not hard


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of "not easy..."
> 
> View attachment 15716762


speak for yourself, sir.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's not hard


You obviously have not seen my wardrobe


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's not hard


Speaking of not too hard, give it time and it'll return


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's not hard


I always circle back around to this one. I need to try one on.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> So fricken confused right now.


Whenever conflicted between buying a Rolex vs. an Omega, my rule of thumb is ALWAYS go with the Rolex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> what you need?


He doesn't NEED either one. What he really WANTS is the Rolex. Please reference my previous post for additional clarification.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Pete will tire of the Omega. QED


I tired of that exact same Omega model as you did too. The lugs really are too long. 








However I still have my DJ.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> The willard is very nice and very comfortable
> 
> mine may still be on the chopping block since i just acquired the perfect watch ;-)


On the other hand the Willard is a nice inexpensive beater as an alternative to your recently acquired 124060.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I tired of that exact same Omega model as you did too. The lugs really are too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> You obviously have not seen my wardrobe


New thread idea:

Help me choose a watch for my wardrobe


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone hear from @5959HH? Texas is going through a major cold front and their electric grid can't meet demand, so they're going through a program of rolling blackouts in subfreezing temps!
> 
> Not good.


I'm still here. Still have power. All kinds of problems though with the Texas power grid. Too many windmills and generators have frozen.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> You obviously have not seen my wardrobe





jason10mm said:


> I always circle back around to this one. I need to try one on.


Bluesy with jeans:








Have no fear of the two-tone watch!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Bluesy with jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Living the dream.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have I mentioned moving sucks? That packing sucks? That unpacking sucks?

Pretty sure about this though...










Would be a crime against humanity if otherwise... Just saying.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have I mentioned moving sucks? That packing sucks? That unpacking sucks?
> 
> Pretty sure about this though...
> 
> ...


Didn't you move not long ago? Maybe I'm mistaken. Why you moving?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Bluesy with jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see myself with a Bluesy as an only Rolex one day. Especially if the batman remains unobtainable. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Didn't you move not long ago? Maybe I'm mistaken. Why you moving?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If I recall, his last move was an interim step.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Didn't you move not long ago? Maybe I'm mistaken. Why you moving?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yup, moved a yr ago. Got tired to living in the burbs and wanted to see if NYC is more livable now that tons of people have bailed... Lots of restaurants still open.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> If I recall, his last move was an interim step.


This might be an interim step too; looking at Denver next.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> It's not hard


It's okay mate, one in five


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of not too hard, give it time and it'll return


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I tired of that exact same Omega model as you did too. The lugs really are too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen that before, it's nice


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This might be an interim step too; looking at Denver next.


I think you need to reach out for help choosing... Denver only if you are into mj


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That is gorgeous!


Given your above post I don't think that's words you've heard recently? ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Bluesy with jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking dapper Sap!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The view from the new digs. As it turns out, you can see my old office from here...










That park used to be a drug buyer's delight but the area's gentrified now. Gottta go further to get drugs now...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I think you need to reach out for help choosing... Denver only if you are into mj


Last I heard BSF was not a 10YO boy, MJ a wouldn't be into him


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The view from the new digs. As it turns out, you can see my old office from here...
> 
> View attachment 15717336
> 
> ...


LOVELY view. I miss that city. The original plan was to be there end of 2021 but that probably won't happen

... I think I'll be in Port Augusta instead


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I think you need to reach out for help choosing... Denver only if you are into mj


Sorta like being in the middle of the country for travel logistics but yeah, not a great reason to move just for that...

Btw, if you want mj, MA is a short drive away and CT voted for that too last year.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The view from the new digs. As it turns out, you can see my old office from here...
> 
> View attachment 15717336
> 
> ...


They will be back... Give it a little while


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorta like being in the middle of the country for travel logistics but yeah, not a great reason to move just for that...
> 
> Btw, if you want mj, MA is a short drive away and CT voted for that too last year.


Denver was a great city once... Used to enjoy visiting.. Now I make sure I avoid it... If I want to see such, I can drive to Asheville nc


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOVELY view. I miss that city. The original plan was to be there end of 2021 but that probably won't happen
> 
> ... I think I'll be in Port Augusta instead


Is that a jail?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Last I heard BSF was not a 10YO boy, MJ a wouldn't be into him


Not a 10-yo but the original Mary Jane was _every_ boy's dream...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> They will be back... Give it a little while


Given how frequently we move, not a problem.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Given how frequently we move, not a problem.


Ever consider Jackson WY? 
Last wall street executive I knew retired there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Ever consider Jackson WY?
> Last wall street executive I knew retired there.


Gotta have a big city nearby, so WY's too isolated. Otherwise it's perfect.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

More snowfall again last night. 









However I do see a light at the end of the tunnel that's not a train coming at me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Ever consider Jackson WY?
> Last wall street executive I knew retired there.


Jackson WY might be okay as long as it's not powered by the Texas Power Grid.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta have a big city nearby, so WY's too isolated. Otherwise it's perfect.


Course most there are billionaires so isolation a relative term. Airport with private jet makes it easy to move around. Richest County in the country...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> More snowfall again last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice pics... How's recovery?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Jackson WY might be okay as long as it's not powered by the Texas Power Grid.


It's definitely not... I remember a recent article...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That's nice pics... How's recovery?


Coming along. Still have COVID extreme fatigue late in the day. Also still have dry cough. Definitely ready for this to be over.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Coming along. Still have COVID extreme fatigue late in the day. Also still have dry cough. Definitely ready for this to be over.


And I wish the same for you to be over it.. Got any professional opinions on how long? Hope rest of family doing well.

Took about day for side effects of 2nd shot. Funny like always Mrs BT and I suffered almost same effects. Either 50 years of marriage or close kin lol. 
Last couple days noticed new side effect...

A lack of interest in coronavirus news.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> It's definitely not... I remember a recent article...


I'm sure you're aware my remark about the Texas power grid was TIC. Most states have some degree of reciprocity with other states but not Texas that was totally unprepared for this latest weather fiasco that we've probably not seen in the last 100 years. I'm unaware that Oklahoma had anything close to a comparable experience as Texas.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'm sure you're aware my remark about the Texas power grid was TIC. Most states have some degree of reciprocity with other states but not Texas that was totally unprepared for this latest weather fiasco that we've probably not seen in the last 100 years. I'm unaware that Oklahoma had anything close to a comparable experience as Texas.


Well aware...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ course just hang in... Global warming will fix soon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And don't become a long hauler...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Is that a jail?


Depends who you ask. It has a jail and I'm pretty sure whomever has left there will probably tell you it's a jail


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> More snowfall again last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Coming along. Still have COVID extreme fatigue late in the day. Also still have dry cough. Definitely ready for this to be over.


:-( Get well soon


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I think you need to reach out for help choosing... Denver only if you are into mj


Or all of Canada.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Or all of Canada.


My comment on Denver little deeper than just mj. Denver was an interesting western town with unique stores and great restaurants... Then mj came and all those places became mj outlets... Thus for me, it became better as a memory.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> My comment on Denver little deeper than just mj. Denver was an interesting western town with unique stores and great restaurants... Then mj came and all those places became mj outlets... Thus for me, it became better as a memory.


That does not sound good. There are cannabis stores around, but they are not too overwhelming at all. At first many commercial greenhouses retooled for it, but demand did not keep up to sustain them. Things have settled well as the novelty has worn off. Just talking about Vancouver and surrounding area.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That does not sound good. There are cannabis stores around, but they are not too overwhelming at all. At first many commercial greenhouses retooled for it, but demand did not keep up to sustain them. Things have settled well as the novelty has worn off. Just talking about Vancouver and surrounding area.


Who knows what it's like today as I don't go there anymore. Imagine Calgary as it exists today and then suddenly no one can pay the rent unless....

Speaking of which I'm hoping to return this year for the chuck wagon races...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Or all of Canada.


Nope just Vancouver.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Nope just Vancouver.


See you here when Covid is over!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> See you here when Covid is over!


I'm just waiting on Canada and several others...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I'm just waiting on Canada and several others...
> View attachment 15717500


I'll be here. With beer.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand the Willard is a nice inexpensive beater as an alternative to your recently acquired 124060.


I know, I like it but I have 16 watches, including 3 beaters.

I will sell my Doxa 1500T, maybe my Stowa flieger, Oris Carl, and a big maybe my PAM 183.

I am thinking of a white dial piece next - 216570, VC 47070, GS SBGJ201


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> New thread idea:
> 
> Help me choose a watch for my wardrobe
> View attachment 15717153


I think you would look good in that long green dress ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have I mentioned moving sucks? That packing sucks? That unpacking sucks?
> 
> Pretty sure about this though...
> 
> ...


just packing up all your Jenna GIF's must have been a pain....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This might be an interim step too; looking at Denver next.


That's a possibility I thought about quite a bit. We have a Denver office that I used to visit every month or two, and I do some Colorado backpacking whenever possible, which includes a bunch of hiking buddies. I like the downtown area, but it's hard to replace parts of what I like about my little corner of NY/NJ.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll be here. With beer.


You will drive over? Cool we can attend together. Bring your Gf too.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> More snowfall again last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks pretty normal for someplace 800 miles north.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> I know, I like it but I have 16 watches, including 3 beaters.
> 
> I will sell my Doxa 1500T, maybe my Stowa flieger, Oris Carl, and a big maybe my PAM 183.
> 
> I am thinking of a white dial piece next - 216570, VC 47070, GS SBGJ201


Do you mean VC 47040? Not familiar with a 47070...

Only reason why I'm asking is I know where you can get one... Hehe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I tired of that exact same Omega model as you did too. The lugs really are too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful piece.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have I mentioned moving sucks? That packing sucks? That unpacking sucks?
> 
> Pretty sure about this though...
> 
> ...


I though you said that the last time you moved 

But yeah, moving sucks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Last I heard BSF was not a 10YO boy, MJ a wouldn't be into him


LOL. Never never land?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll be here. With beer.


I'll make a separate visit for single malt Islay, preferably Lagavulin 16.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I'll make a separate visit for single malt Islay, preferably Lagavulin 16.


Sounds good. Probably have a bit left. I'll pick up another bottle soon.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I know, I like it but I have 16 watches, including 3 beaters.
> 
> I will sell my Doxa 1500T, maybe my Stowa flieger, Oris Carl, and a big maybe my PAM 183.
> 
> I am thinking of a white dial piece next - 216570, VC 47070, GS SBGJ201


I dunno about getting rid of the Doxa 1500T but the others you mentioned, no problem. For whatever reason I've always been partial to the 1500T Sharkhunter. I have noticed our tastes in watches are similar but not exact.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Do you mean VC 47040? Not familiar with a 47070...
> 
> Only reason why I'm asking is I know where you can get one... Hehe.


Yes - I do mean a Vacheron Constantin Overseas 47040/B01A-9093 with silver/white dial.

You have one?

BSF us!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I dunno about getting rid of the Doxa 1500T but the others you mentioned, no problem. For whatever reason I've always been partial to the 1500T Sharkhunter. I have noticed our tastes in watches are similar but not exact.


I like the 1500T but it is one big and especially thick watch (16mm)

I have two other Doxas (300 Pro and 300T Divingstar Poseidon) that I prefer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sounds good. Probably have a bit left. I'll pick up another bottle soon.


I looked up the vax rollout for Canada...might be 2022 before I can visit.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> I like the 1500T but it is one big and especially thick watch (16mm)
> 
> I have two other Doxas (300 Pro and 300T Divingstar Poseidon) that I prefer.


GF,

Yep - we seem to similar taste in watches. My taste is continually evolving while yours is probably more developed/matured.

I find myself more and more gravitating towards simplicity and minimal bling, but just to contradict that I am thinking of and liking the BP 5015 like Sappie just got.... fully polished case....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Yes - I do mean a Vacheron Constantin Overseas 47040/B01A-9093 with silver/white dial.
> 
> You have one?
> 
> BSF us!!!


Old pic.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I looked up the vax rollout for Canada...might be 2022 before I can visit.


Damn slow! And I'm not in any risky group.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> More snowfall again last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheesh. Next week is going to be damp af.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> More snowfall again last night.
> 
> However I do see a light at the end of the tunnel that's not a train coming at me.


lulz you can still see the bushes ? ? ?

(laughs in "Snowmageddon" -- from 2010 ---

The driveway back in my hometown (shows why I put snow tires on my car) and one of the days when everything in DC was shut down.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That does not sound good. There are cannabis stores around, but they are not too overwhelming at all. At first many commercial greenhouses retooled for it, but demand did not keep up to sustain them. Things have settled well as the novelty has worn off. Just talking about Vancouver and surrounding area.


Does it stink when walking down the street? DC opened up mj consumption and I did _not_ like the new smells in some parts of town.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> I think you would look good in that long green dress ;-)


Heh -- I knew I should've marked off which section is mine.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Old pic.
> 
> View attachment 15717604


Not in the market this exact moment but when I am....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Does it stink when walking down the street? DC opened up mj consumption and I did _not_ like the new smells in some parts of town.


A bit but not too bad.

There are greenhouses along a cycling route we take, and we almost get stoned riding by.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> GF,
> 
> Yep - we seem to similar taste in watches. My taste is continually evolving while yours is probably more developed/matured.
> 
> I find myself more and more gravitating towards simplicity and minimal bling, but just to contradict that I am thinking of and liking the BP 5015 like Sappie just got.... fully polished case....


I too have been gravitating towards simplicity and minimal bling. 








In fact this 40mm Sinn 856 I is, I think, my most recent acquisition.

I am currently thinking of acquisition of a 41mm Sinn U50 that is 20mm at the lugs and has a case thickness of only 11.2mm and a lug to lug of only 47mm. These dimensions seem ideal for my scrawny sparrow wrist.










































The U50 comes in several iterations although my biggest decision is choosing between the SDR (black) bezel vs. the silver bezel. The top three pictures are SDR and the bottom two are silver.

So guys, any input SDR/black bezel vs. silver bezel? Currently I'm leaning in the direction of SDR/black over silver. What say you?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> lulz you can still see the bushes
> 
> (laughs in "Snowmageddon" -- from 2010 ---
> 
> ...


Yes but I'll bet your power grid didn't go kaput.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> (laughs in "Snowmageddon" -- from 2010 ---
> 
> View attachment 15717656


Nice pic


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I too have been gravitating towards simplicity and minimal bling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would go silver... might be end of 124060 tho


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I too have been gravitating towards simplicity and minimal bling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the black visually.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of not too hard, give it time and it'll return


or there's medication that can help


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have I mentioned moving sucks? That packing sucks? That unpacking sucks?
> 
> Pretty sure about this though...
> 
> ...


so jenna is just like moving, packing and unpacking?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15717655
> 
> 
> View attachment 15717656


This right here is what's making me hesitant about Denver...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Heh -- I knew I should've marked off which section is mine.
> View attachment 15717688


You got a much larger share than I expected...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This right here is what's making me hesitant about Denver...


not crime or homelessness?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You got a much larger share than I expected...


I should've listened to mrs BT and giver her own large closet ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> not crime or homelessness?


Not when the alternative is San Fran...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not when the alternative is San Fran...


whoa ...man what's that old song? "looking for love in all the wrong places"...you might as well swing for the fence Seattle or New Orleans


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> whoa ...man what's that old song? "looking for love in all the wrong places"...you might as well swing for the fence Seattle or New Orleans


GF

WWJD?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> GF
> 
> WWJD?


GFx2

WWJennaD?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I too have been gravitating towards simplicity and minimal bling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silver bezel


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> i would go silver... might be end of 124060 tho


No way


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This right here is what's making me hesitant about Denver...


Snow doesn't stick around long, though. A couple years ago, it snowed a foot on the second day of a trip and it was gone by the next afternoon. Of course it's a different story higher up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Yes but I'll bet your power grid didn't go kaput.


Damn straight it didn't.

It was a different year when we had a huge ice storm in mid-autumn while the leaves were still on the trees, though, that everybody's power went out. That shyt suuuuucked.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> whoa ...man what's that old song? "looking for love in all the wrong places"...you might as well swing for the fence Seattle or New Orleans


Not a fan of being below sea level during hurricane season.

And if you believe in climate change, all of CA and FL will be below sea level soon enough.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You got a much larger share than I expected...


I could even pare that much down by at least a third. Like for jackets, we've been frequenting Eddie Bauer since they have stuff that fits me but doesn't cost too much, and I keep finding more niche categories for different jackets -- "Ok, I have a heavy down jacket, a medium weight down, a lightweight down, oh here's a mid-lightweight with a hood.. and I have a rain shell, but this rain jacket has insulation, so I need that... and oh look, a weatherproof lightweight down jacket with hood..."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I like the black visually.


I too prefer the black visually although the silver maybe contrasts better with the SS bracelet. Problem with the rubber bracelet is once it's sized to a specific wrist, it can online resized smaller, never larger.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a fan of being below sea level during hurricane season.
> 
> And if you believe in climate change, all of CA and FL will be below sea level soon enough.


CA the big one... Florida be here long after I'm gone... course in fairness I wouldn't live in a big city in USA for 10 times the money I have.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> i would go silver... might be end of 124060 tho


Nope. Especially not if the 124060 is offered at MSRP. Right now at my current juncture in life I don't see myself buying a 124060 at market (gray) prices.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Snow doesn't stick around long, though. A couple years ago, it snowed a foot on the second day of a trip and it was gone by the next afternoon. Of course it's a different story higher up.


Snow worries


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Snow worries


snow shyte


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speaking of snow, we had some unprecedented storms in Maryland when I was there &#8230; learned my lesson quickly being the dumb kid from California leaning summer runflats on &#8230; let's just say the car stayed there until the snow melted (thankfully just the next day)


















Made for some cool photos, though!

EDIT: this was winter, circa February 2015


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I looked up the vax rollout for Canada...might be 2022 before I can visit.


.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> .


Sorry Bro Dick I know you are wanting to go but it looks like Canada still vaxxing 95+ year olds


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry Bro Dick I know you are wanting to go but it looks like Canada still vaxxing 95+ year olds


It's just nuts.

A million doses coming in this Friday in Hong Kong, won't be getting vaxed any time soon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> It's just nuts.
> 
> A million doses coming in this Friday in Hong Kong, won't be getting vaxed any time soon.


which one? how many adults there?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speaking of snow, we had some unprecedented storms in Maryland when I was there &#8230; learned my lesson quickly being the dumb kid from California leaning summer runflats on &#8230; let's just say the car stayed there until the snow melted (thankfully just the next day)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snow way

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Snow way
> 
> Brother of OoO


way


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> which one? how many adults there?


Sinovac. About 6Mil adults of a population of 7.5Mil.

Personally I'll wait for BNT.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry Bro Dick I know you are wanting to go but it looks like Canada still vaxxing *95+ year olds*


Wow -- how many do they have???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Sinovac. About 6Mil adults of a population of 7.5Mil.


is sinovac the chinese one? does it work? how many doses?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Wow -- how many do they have???


maybe a couple hundred ....roflmao


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> maybe a couple hundred ....roflmao


GF

 AUS still doing the WWI vets I think...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> is sinovac the chinese one? does it work? how many doses?


Yes that's the Chinese one. Does it work? It proved* to be 62.3% effective after two shots.

A million doses will be here on Friday I think. But yeah I think I'll wait for BNT.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Yes that's the Chinese one. Does it work? It proved* to be 62.3% effective after two shots.
> 
> A million doses will be here on Friday I think. But yeah I think I'll wait for BNT.


Get tested..get on a plane and fly to Canada or USA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Yes that's the Chinese one. Does it work? It proved* to be 62.3% effective after two shots.
> 
> A million doses will be here on Friday I think. But yeah I think I'll wait for BNT.


Preliminary data on Sinovac does not look good. I mean 62.3% efficacy???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Preliminary data on Sinovac does not look good. I mean 62.3% efficacy???


J&J similar but only 1 dose and more recent testing...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Preliminary data on Sinovac does not look good. I mean 62.3% efficacy???


Normally, up till last year, 50% was seen as a good thing. This new mRNA stuff is like friggin' magic juice.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Snow way
> 
> Brother of OoO


Snow ya!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't know if anyone has followed the Dell Deaton claims over the years that he knows every watch James Bond wore, but it has caused a lot of issues by this self-claimed expert, especially since he discovered Fleming's Explorer and claimed that he was the first one to correctly identify the Bond watch. This watch was supposedly kept in a safe by Ian Fleming's widow and discovered by his niece and is dated at 1962 a mere 2 years before Fleming's death. The watch was put in a safe and supposedly forgotten. I have heard that it was a Christmas gift from his Mistress in Jamaica. Deaton has since claimed that this is the only Rolex watch that Fleming owned which is utterly unprovable. Fleming mentions Rolex as Bond's watch as early as 1954 in Live and Let Die.

Anyhoo, another claim is that Roger Moore wore several Seiko watches in a View to a Kill, contrary to evidence that Moore wore a Rolex Datejust in at least one scene. I have just watched the film in HD on Stan and Roger Moore wore three watches, a Seiko Chronograph, A Seiko Tuna or an Arnie, and a Rolex Datejust, yes, a Rolex Datejust. He only wears the Seiko in closeup. I stopped the film at various parts and can quite clearly see his Datejust in several scenes.

Dell Deaton claims that Roger Moore also wore a 2 tone Seiko quartz in some scenes, including the Rolls Royce into the lake scene and it's just not true.

The two tone Seiko was worn by Patrick McNee and a henchman, Zorin (Christopher Walken) wore a gold Seiko Quartz watch. The Seiko Arnie is only visible on the 2 Russian divers, though Moore may have worn one.

A few people have claimed that Deaton's research is flawed and it most definitely is. He also claims that Connery wore a Gruen Precision in several films, but there is absolutely no evidence of what brand it is. It's a gold dress watch with white face and leather strap.










I can't identify Fleming's other watches first on the set of Dr No.









and here in 1960 at the launch of For your Eyes Only










Just a little bit of trivia


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Normally, up till last year, 50% was seen as a good thing. This new mRNA stuff is like friggin' magic juice.


Yeah after reading the stuff you posted I went and did some of my own research reading through journals I have access to; is great


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


>


did bond or fleming wear this one?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah after reading the stuff you posted I went and did some of my own research reading through journals I have access to; is great


you will be my age by the time you receive


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Damn straight it didn't.
> 
> It was a different year when we had a huge ice storm in mid-autumn while the leaves were still on the trees, though, that everybody's power went out. That shyt suuuuucked.


Any winter storm with the leaves still on the trees is big trouble. The trees knew what they were doing when they decided to get rid of their leaves in winter.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The view from the new digs. As it turns out, you can see my old office from here...
> 
> View attachment 15717336
> 
> ...


What city is that ?

Denver?

#NRA


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I too have been gravitating towards simplicity and minimal bling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like silver, tegimented.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Is that the call that ended toothy desire to spend time here? Glad I missed it.


Lol that call was a lot of fun, sorta surreal to actually see people's faces with the image you have in your head of them. I just got sick of all the fkin nerds around here (not OoO) and the constant desire to buy new watches. This thread is fantastic but whenever I'd venture out to anywhere else it would just be a constant reminder of how much WUS sucks when you're not in here. I started browsing reddit and it was unbelievable: naked chicks, stock tips, funny memes, etc. and I just wanted a change. I'm super stoked you guys are keeping on and my goal is to eventually come back but it got to be tedious going to work and them coming back to pounding through 500 new posts. Much like the goodies... OoO brothers never die!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Toothy: a very active OoOer.... until he met us


To be fair, I've been busy studying for the MCAT, they are building a monorail in my town


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> To be fair, I've been busy studying for the MCAT, they are building a monorail in my town


we removed the requirement to keep up


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Some nice pics of life without power. Maybe the rokex/omega rivalry isn't so important


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Some nice pics of life without power. Maybe the rokex/omega rivalry isn't so important


best of times


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> you will be my age by the time you receive


Nah I'm eligible first up because of work


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> To be fair, I've been busy studying for the MCAT, they are building a monorail in my town


True or false. You can catch mono from the monorail?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> we removed the requirement to keep up


Thank god


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> best of times


Blurst of times


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Some nice pics of life without power. Maybe the rokex/omega rivalry isn't so important


Nice pics


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Well no snow here


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah I'm eligible first up because of work


2022?
I say that sorta joking because nowhere do i see AUS is moving on vax.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

“The Eagle has landed,” Australian Health Minister Greg Hunt told reporters in Canberra on Monday as the first shipment of 142,000 doses of the vaccine developed by Pfizer Inc and Germany’s BioNTech touched down.
Vaccination in Australia will start from Feb. 22.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> whoa ...man what's that old song? "looking for love in all the wrong places"...you might as well swing for the fence Seattle or New Orleans


Dang that's a couple bad choices. It's doesn't snow in NOLA. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> 2022?
> I say that sorta joking because nowhere do i see AUS is moving on vax.


LOL the two continents who haven't started vaccinations are Antartica and Australia ;-)

We start to get them end of this month


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> "The Eagle has landed," Australian Health Minister Greg Hunt told reporters in Canberra on Monday as the first shipment of 142,000 doses of the vaccine developed by Pfizer Inc and Germany's BioNTech touched down.
> Vaccination in Australia will start from Feb. 22.


NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Toothbras said:


> Lol that call was a lot of fun, sorta surreal to actually see people's faces with the image you have in your head of them.


So what did you think we looked like?

Ummm...... don't answer that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Toothbras said:


> To be fair, I've been busy studying for the MCAT, they are building a monorail in my town


Cool! Good luck bro!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> So what did you think we looked like?
> 
> Ummm...... don't answer that.


Sap before the call I always thought you would looked like the more attractive version of Chris Hemsworth


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sap before the call I always thought you would looked like the more attractive version of Chris Hemsworth


I said don't answer that!

Actually I like that answer.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sap before the call I always thought you would looked like the more attractive version of Chris Hemsworth


Godfrey. Haven't seen BT's face properly so I'm just going with him looking or even being this guy:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I said don't answer that!
> 
> Actually I like that answer.


I thought you meant Tooth don't answer that


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

And @Toothbras and @Marendra were these guys:


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And @Toothbras and @Marendra were these guys:
> View attachment 15718115


And this was you!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> And this was you!
> 
> View attachment 15718118


It is raining here this week


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> And this was you!
> 
> View attachment 15718118


Oh man I got the dud


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Old pic.
> 
> View attachment 15717604


Old pic like in pre Jenna? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Some nice pics of life without power. Maybe the rokex/omega rivalry isn't so important


Looks like you need more logs on your fire.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Some nice pics of life without power. Maybe the rokex/omega rivalry isn't so important


Nice lume shot. Swiss Watch Company?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Get tested..get on a plane and fly to Canada or USA





Gunnar_917 said:


> Preliminary data on Sinovac does not look good. I mean 62.3% efficacy???


According to the Hong Kong govt press con this afternoon a million doses of BNT Vax will land by the end of the month.

Medical personnel, the elderlies and other high(er) risk groups will be prioritized.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'll make a separate visit for single malt Islay, preferably Lagavulin 16.


Is whisky back on the drinks list?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I looked up the vax rollout for Canada...might be 2022 before I can visit.


Can rollout starts next week in Australia. You can visit brother Galaga and Gun in Sydney. I will fly over just for you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Damn slow! And I'm not in any risky group.


So you'll be at the back of the line?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You got a much larger share than I expected...


i can relate. I think i only get 10% of the combined conjugal storage space for my stuff. 90% goes to the boss.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Heh -- I knew I should've marked off which section is mine.
> View attachment 15717688


We wouldn't mind if you try on that green dress once in a while too.

Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can rollout starts next week in Australia. You can visit brother Galaga and Gun in Sydney. I will fly over just for you.


when i visited sydney two years ago, my brother in perth wouldnt fly over for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> or there's medication that can help


I thought some polishing cream might help too? No?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speaking of snow, we had some unprecedented storms in Maryland when I was there &#8230; learned my lesson quickly being the dumb kid from California leaning summer runflats on &#8230; let's just say the car stayed there until the snow melted (thankfully just the next day)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I christen your car "Snow Queen"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's just nuts.
> 
> A million doses coming in this Friday in Hong Kong, won't be getting vaxed any time soon.


How many people in Hong Kong now?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Snow way
> 
> Brother of OoO


Snow away?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is whisky back on the drinks list?


irish whisky tastes great. Inspired by peaky blinders.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Sinovac. About 6Mil adults of a population of 7.5Mil.
> 
> Personally I'll wait for BNT.


Never read ahead

Wow! 7.5 million total. Still that's quite a lot for a small patch of land.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> is sinovac the chinese one? does it work? how many doses?


50% efficacy I read somewhere.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> GF
> 
> AUS still doing the WWI vets I think...


LOL. Don't even think there's anyone still alive from World War One here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Preliminary data on Sinovac does not look good. I mean 62.3% efficacy???


You getting yours? Would you be considered as front line worker?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I don't know if anyone has followed the Dell Deaton claims over the years that he knows every watch James Bond wore, but it has caused a lot of issues by this self-claimed expert, especially since he discovered Fleming's Explorer and claimed that he was the first one to correctly identify the Bond watch. This watch was supposedly kept in a safe by Ian Fleming's widow and discovered by his niece and is dated at 1962 a mere 2 years before Fleming's death. The watch was put in a safe and supposedly forgotten. I have heard that it was a Christmas gift from his Mistress in Jamaica. Deaton has since claimed that this is the only Rolex watch that Fleming owned which is utterly unprovable. Fleming mentions Rolex as Bond's watch as early as 1954 in Live and Let Die.
> 
> Anyhoo, another claim is that Roger Moore wore several Seiko watches in a View to a Kill, contrary to evidence that Moore wore a Rolex Datejust in at least one scene. I have just watched the film in HD on Stan and Roger Moore wore three watches, a Seiko Chronograph, A Seiko Tuna or an Arnie, and a Rolex Datejust, yes, a Rolex Datejust. He only wears the Seiko in closeup. I stopped the film at various parts and can quite clearly see his Datejust in several scenes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, sir

so i guess that demonstrates Mr Fleming's Opinion on Omega

did Rolex/Seiko have to pay for the use of their watches in the early films?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Normally, up till last year, 50% was seen as a good thing. This new mRNA stuff is like friggin' magic juice.


I produce lots of magic juice too. Somehow, I do it to a woman and a baby is born nine months later.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I don't know if anyone has followed the Dell Deaton claims over the years that he knows every watch James Bond wore, but it has caused a lot of issues by this self-claimed expert, especially since he discovered Fleming's Explorer and claimed that he was the first one to correctly identify the Bond watch. This watch was supposedly kept in a safe by Ian Fleming's widow and discovered by his niece and is dated at 1962 a mere 2 years before Fleming's death. The watch was put in a safe and supposedly forgotten. I have heard that it was a Christmas gift from his Mistress in Jamaica. Deaton has since claimed that this is the only Rolex watch that Fleming owned which is utterly unprovable. Fleming mentions Rolex as Bond's watch as early as 1954 in Live and Let Die.
> 
> Anyhoo, another claim is that Roger Moore wore several Seiko watches in a View to a Kill, contrary to evidence that Moore wore a Rolex Datejust in at least one scene. I have just watched the film in HD on Stan and Roger Moore wore three watches, a Seiko Chronograph, A Seiko Tuna or an Arnie, and a Rolex Datejust, yes, a Rolex Datejust. He only wears the Seiko in closeup. I stopped the film at various parts and can quite clearly see his Datejust in several scenes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Lol that call was a lot of fun, sorta surreal to actually see people's faces with the image you have in your head of them. I just got sick of all the fkin nerds around here (not OoO) and the constant desire to buy new watches. This thread is fantastic but whenever I'd venture out to anywhere else it would just be a constant reminder of how much WUS sucks when you're not in here. I started browsing reddit and it was unbelievable: naked chicks, stock tips, funny memes, etc. and I just wanted a change. I'm super stoked you guys are keeping on and my goal is to eventually come back but it got to be tedious going to work and them coming back to pounding through 500 new posts. Much like the goodies... OoO brothers never die!


I need to check out reddit and naked chicks...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> To be fair, I've been busy studying for the MCAT, they are building a monorail in my town


What is MCAT? Is it edible?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> we removed the requirement to keep up


We've moved with the times it seems. Too hard to manage. Newbies don't even read from the start.

I still read every post though.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Some nice pics of life without power. Maybe the rokex/omega rivalry isn't so important


Nice lume stick. Cool


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah I'm eligible first up because of work


That means we can all meet up pretty soon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank god


Or is it thanks to Betterthere?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well no snow here
> View attachment 15718029


The only snow I know are on snow cones...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh man I got the dud


You'll rather be stud?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> According to the Hong Kong govt press con this afternoon a million doses of BNT Vax will land by the end of the month.
> 
> Medical personnel, the elderlies and other high(er) risk groups will be prioritized.


You going for it?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can rollout starts next week in Australia. You can visit brother Galaga and Gun in Sydney. I will fly over just for you.


You allowed out of your state?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> when i visited sydney two years ago, my brother in perth wouldnt fly over for me.


Can you blame him? You were in Sydney after all 

Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You allowed out of your state?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Not at the moment but definitely yes after the state election on 13th March.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Can you blame him? You were in Sydney after all
> 
> Brother of OoO


Fares to Sydney or Melbourne is the most expensive for any of us from the other cities. Melbourne is practically at the arse end of the world.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fares to Sydney or Melbourne is the most expensive for any of us from the other cities. Melbourne is practically at the arse end of the world.


This end...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What is MCAT? Is it edible?


going to med school?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 50% efficacy I read somewhere.


I came across this article the other day. Clear explanation of what efficacy really means.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Some nice pics of life without power. Maybe the rokex/omega rivalry isn't so important


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> This end...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will fly to the arse end of the arse end for that!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will fly to the arse end of the arse end for that!!!


i would like, not just to fly, but to land on that.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

manofrolex said:


>


Dude we missing you around here lately. Hope everything is going well for you.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> i would like, not just to fly, but to land on that.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


>


Next year build a sauna. Strongly recommended before jumping in and a necessity once you get out.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

coming 26 Feb


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Next year build a sauna. *Strongly recommended before jumping in and a necessity once you get out.*


There's a joke about Jenna in there somewhere...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> just packing up all your Jenna GIF's must have been a pain....


_"If you love your job, you never work a day in your life."








_


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What is MCAT? Is it edible?


Medical College Aptitude Test


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> coming 26 Feb
> 
> View attachment 15718495
> View attachment 15718496


About time. They were doing it in 36mm I believe, but that was not sufficient for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's something you don't see every day...










In 59's hometown...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Thanks for sharing, sir
> 
> so i guess that demonstrates Mr Fleming's Opinion on Omega
> 
> did Rolex/Seiko have to pay for the use of their watches in the early films?


Seiko might have (I don't know).

One thing I remember reading was that Fleming, in the earliest Bond novels, didn't really say what brand of watch James wore. At some point, it was either his or Rolex's idea to actually say James's watch is a Rolex, and it snowballed from there, with Fleming writing it into the character as if it were a marketing tie-in.

If all of that is accurate, then Omega certainly ain't the only watch brand that's paid to have itself associated with a fictional (not-so-)secret agent.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's something you don't see every day...
> 
> View attachment 15718558
> 
> ...


The floor in that hallway looks even worse. I'll look for the pic I saw yesterday.

(edit) Here ya go --

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362140660371980290


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> The floor in that hallway looks even worse. I'll look for the pic I saw yesterday.
> 
> (edit) Here ya go --
> 
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's something you don't see every day...
> 
> View attachment 15718558
> 
> ...











Almost getting above freezing today but tomorrow - finally!! Probably take several days though for all this snow to melt. This has been a helluva rough week for millions of Texans.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can rollout starts next week in Australia. You can visit brother Galaga and Gun in Sydney. I will fly over just for you.


Isn't Gun in Melbourne?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So you'll be at the back of the line?


Close to it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _"If you love your job, you never work a day in your life."
> 
> View attachment 15718521
> _


Didn't know she had a tic.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I christen your car "Snow Queen"


She _hated_ the snow &#8230; learned my lesson when I got to law school in the much _more_ snowy Midwest haha


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey. Haven't seen BT's face properly so I'm just going with him looking or even being this guy:
> View attachment 15718114


Nice try.. I've posted this one several times little dated tho








Then after a stick poked in my eye


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i can relate. I think i only get 10% of the combined conjugal storage space for my stuff. 90% goes to the boss.


There's only 1 conjugal space that matters to share.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Never read ahead
> 
> Wow! 7.5 million total. Still that's quite a lot for a small patch of land.


Think about China and India... By the time everyone vaccinated a whole new generation will be born.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Don't even think there's anyone still alive from World War One here.


That's my point.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Nice try.. I've posted this one several times little dated tho
> View attachment 15718923
> 
> Then after a stick poked in my eye
> View attachment 15718925


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't know she had a tic.


That's what BT said.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what BT said.
> 
> View attachment 15718990


I do not like ticks


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's something you don't see every day...
> 
> View attachment 15718558
> 
> ...


Holy xxxx!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Snowstorm round 2!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I feel like i should be wearing the polar explorer but this guy has been getting me through (and yes, im too cool to set the correct date 










I call it the padi snowflake


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I think they learned the wrong lesson from the rolex cyclops


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Seiko might have (I don't know).
> 
> One thing I remember reading was that Fleming, in the earliest Bond novels, didn't really say what brand of watch James wore. At some point, it was either his or Rolex's idea to actually say James's watch is a Rolex, and it snowballed from there, with Fleming writing it into the character as if it were a marketing tie-in.
> 
> If all of that is accurate, then Omega certainly ain't the only watch brand that's paid to have itself associated with a fictional (not-so-)secret agent.


Seiko almost definitely paid for placement and backed up the movies with a lot of their own advertising.

I recall Fleming referring to Bond having a Rolex in the books.

Not a specific model though, and only on rare occasions, one being choosing the watch because if it's heft and stretch bracelet so he can easily slip down his wrist to use as a weapon.

I believe that the placement in Dr. No on Sean Connery's wrist was accidental and the watch belonged to a producer/staffer as the character needed a watch and Sean Connery wasn't wearing one.










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I recall Fleming referring to Bond having a Rolex in the books.
> 
> Not a specific model though, and only on rare occasions, one being choosing the watch because if it's heft and stretch bracelet so he can easily slip down his wrist to use as a weapon.


Oh yeah, the expansion bracelet! Turns out that my wife's watch still has it, and when I asked WUS for info, I was taught about how Fleming wrote it into the Bond books.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i would like, not just to fly, but to land on that.


Just make sure that you do not land on poo....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Dude we missing you around here lately. Hope everything is going well for you.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He was going for swim in some icy waters like what a Man of Rolex will do.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> coming 26 Feb
> 
> View attachment 15718495
> View attachment 15718496


Is this for the Winter Soldier?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There's a joke about Jenna in there somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 15718514


I am beginning to lose focus on Gal. Time to up the temperature around here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _"If you love your job, you never work a day in your life."
> 
> View attachment 15718521
> _


I hate it when I have to do my hobby every single day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Medical College Aptitude Test


Wow! Somebody is trying to get into med school huh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The floor in that hallway looks even worse. I'll look for the pic I saw yesterday.
> 
> (edit) Here ya go --
> 
> ...


Wow! Was there a leak or something that caused the water to flow like this?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Almost getting above freezing today but tomorrow - finally!! Probably take several days though for all this snow to melt. This has been a helluva rough week for millions of Texans.


Can't like this. Hope that you're maintaining your momentum in your recovery process and that the snow hasn't affected you and Mrs 59.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Isn't Gun in Melbourne?


No. Black5 is in Melbourne


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Close to it.


LOL. I am worse then..... behind the line. LOL


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! Was there a leak or something that caused the water to flow like this?


Yup. Pipes weren't insulated to survive such cold weather (leaving aside how many power plants went offline because they weren't weatherproofed, either), so water froze inside and broke them open.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Think about China and India... By the time everyone vaccinated a whole new generation will be born.


That's a crazy thought!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a crazy thought!


I have a lot of them....only share a few...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That's my point.


A-ha. I was a little slow back there


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My latest acquistion is shipping.... hint


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I do not like ticks
> View attachment 15719015


Blood suckers!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Blood suckers!


That was just after discovery and before its voyage.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> My latest acquistion is shipping.... hint


Hint? A stuffed cat?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. Pipes weren't insulated to survive such cold weather (leaving aside how many power plants went offline because they weren't weatherproofed, either), so water froze inside and broke them open.


Thanks for the explanation. Doesn't happen to us here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Hint? A stuffed cat?


little more 2 dimesions


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I have a lot of them....only share a few...


Oh, do share some more please.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Doesn't happen to us here.


Construction here somewhat geared to are...for example out here a basement would be fool's gold.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My latest acquistion is shipping.... hint
> View attachment 15719306


A cougar?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, do share some more please.


I try not to get banned.... just suffuce to say illogic is my enemy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A cougar?


yes also referred to as a mountain lion...I continue my acquisition of animals found in Yellowstone.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AD said BPFF screw bars are CDN$79 for the shaft and $9 for the screw head.

So $176 for a pair.



Ali express has them for CDN$36 for a pair. I think I'll risk it and go with these knockoffs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> AD said BPFF screw bars are CDN$79 for the shaft and $9 for the screw head.
> 
> So $176 for a pair.
> 
> ...


Cripes. I've said in the past that a neat thing about a cheap Swatch is that if you have to, you can secure the strap to the head with a piece of paperclip.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Cripes. I've said in the past that a neat thing about a cheap Swatch is that if you have to, you can secure the strap to the head with a piece of paperclip.


Springbars with lug holes - what's wrong with that?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> AD said BPFF screw bars are CDN$79 for the shaft and $9 for the screw head.
> 
> So $176 for a pair.
> 
> ...


Dang

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Springbars with lug holes - what's wrong with that?


The trick that Swatch figured out is to make the holes in the strap end smaller than the holes in the case lugs. So the strap does the job of keeping the bar from sliding out the side, and the lugs then hold onto the bar.

I'm tellin' y'all, Swatch saved the Swiss not just by being cheap but mainly by being so easy to live with.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It's Canadian tho?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I too have been gravitating towards simplicity and minimal bling.
> 
> In fact this 40mm Sinn 856 I is, I think, my most recent acquisition.
> 
> ...


SDR/Black bezel gets my vote too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hey dog that gif is a winner... Let's try to do one everytime one of those dumb threads open


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> SDR/Black bezel gets my vote too


Seems a tie guess he needs both


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> To be fair, I've been busy studying for the MCAT, they are building a monorail in my town


Good luck mate


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> My latest acquistion is shipping.... hint
> View attachment 15719306


...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> little more 2 dimesions


A flat stuffed cat?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> A flat stuffed cat?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> My latest acquistion is shipping.... hint
> View attachment 15719306


All this talk of cats has me thinking Cartier?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> All this talk of cats has me thinking Cartier?


Do you have a Cartier cat-themed backpack?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

manofrolex said:


>


Good to see you back here mate.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> A flat stuffed cat?


yep... run over by a semi


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> yep... run over by a semi


then oiled and varnished


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you have a Cartier cat-themed backpack?


No, definitely no hahaha

I actually don't think I have anything Cartier

I have to say, I do like some examples of the Santos! But it is no wear near the top of my list (especially at my age). I'd also much rather a JLC Reverso or the like


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Hint? A stuffed PUSSY?


FIFY


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yes also referred to as a mountain lion...I continue my acquisition of animals found in Yellowstone.


Nice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> AD said BPFF screw bars are CDN$79 for the shaft and $9 for the screw head.
> 
> So $176 for a pair.
> 
> ...


They look the same don't they?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> FIFY


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hey dog that gif is a winner... Let's try to do one everytime one of those dumb threads open


LOL. Thanks. I searched for whack a mole and that came up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got a Puma watch? There's a lot I don't know about you


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Thanks. I searched for whack a mole and that came up.


I like those about as much as "it is what it is" "at the end of the day" "no brainer"

*All The Soul-Sucking Corporate Phrases Everyone Loathes, Interpreted*

Let's take this offline. ...
Back of the napkin. ...
Reach out. ...
Wear a lot of hats. ...
Let's circle back. ...
I'm just gonna go ahead and&#8230; ...
It is what it is. ...
Scalable.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not at the moment but definitely yes after the state election on 13th March.


LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fares to Sydney or Melbourne is the most expensive for any of us from the other cities. Melbourne is practically at the arse end of the world.


Seinfeld said it too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I like those about as much as "it is what it is" "at the end of the day" "no brainer"
> 
> *All The Soul-Sucking Corporate Phrases Everyone Loathes, Interpreted*
> 
> ...


LOL. All my "favourite" phrases to hear. It's like them being thought standard phrases in management school.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

manofrolex said:


>


Love it!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will fly to the arse end of the arse end for that!!!


Not too skinny?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's something you don't see every day...
> 
> View attachment 15718558
> 
> ...


If it's leaking like that on the fan surely there's some more leaks near the lights? That looks like one massive electrical hazard??


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Seiko might have (I don't know).
> 
> One thing I remember reading was that Fleming, in the earliest Bond novels, didn't really say what brand of watch James wore. At some point, it was either his or Rolex's idea to actually say James's watch is a Rolex, and it snowballed from there, with Fleming writing it into the character as if it were a marketing tie-in.
> 
> If all of that is accurate, then Omega certainly ain't the only watch brand that's paid to have itself associated with a fictional (not-so-)secret agent.


PLEASE don't post a thread about that; it would be painful.

Then again just post it and run once the nerds get in


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I like those about as much as "it is what it is" "at the end of the day" "no brainer"
> 
> *All The Soul-Sucking Corporate Phrases Everyone Loathes, Interpreted*
> 
> ...


I cringe every time I hear or read in an email "let's circle back to&#8230;"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Isn't Gun in Melbourne?


Nah I'm in Sydney, B5 in Melb


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Nice try.. I've posted this one several times little dated tho
> View attachment 15718923
> 
> Then after a stick poked in my eye
> View attachment 15718925


LOL yeah I remember the top pic, not so much the bottom one


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Think about China and India... By the time everyone vaccinated a whole new generation will be born.


lol


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Snowstorm round 2!


Nice


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. Black5 is in Melbourne


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> little more 2 dimesions


a pic of a stuffed cat?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A cougar?


BT does like them old...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Hey dog that gif is a winner... Let's try to do one everytime one of those dumb threads open


Which one is that?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> A flat stuffed cat?


Road kill?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> a pic of a stuffed cat?


correct a painting of one

I buy more of them than watches.... need more wall space tho


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> All this talk of cats has me thinking Cartier?


They are a pu$$y's watch

Who here has one again??? I know someone does....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> yep... run over by a semi


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got a Puma watch? There's a lot I don't know about you


Still better than some of his chronos


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> correct a painting of one
> 
> I buy more of them than watches.... need more wall space tho


or that

The thing with buying watches is that storage is easy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I hate it when I have to do my hobby every single day.


You hate OoO?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I think my favorite painter sits out there in Colorado and thinks....if i paint this...BT will just buy it...that's this new one..I'm sitting around and my art gallery dude sends me a photo of painting and says painter wants to sell to you at 10% off and the old price (before increase)... if you pass, will just put in gallery.. I think for about 3 minutes (had to show to Mrs BT).. the promise is no one else will see the actual painting except artist (his wife), dude, and me and mrs BT. 
Now just imagine if I had an AD like that...well BSF and some others do...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Which one is that?











Why the obsession with ADs and wait lists??


I don't get the obsession and endless frustration with AD purchases and waitlists so this is a genuine question. If you are someone who has a purchase history, you have money. If you have multiple watches, bought jewelery etc. from a dealer you surely don't need to sweat the difference between...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Which one is that?


Check out the ground hog day thread


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Still better than some of his chronos


LOL. I can't believe that Black5 hasn't been influenced by the Rolex influencers here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You hate OoO?


That's a hobby. Not work.

Work earns you money. Hobby spends your money.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a hobby. Not work.
> 
> Work earns you money. Hobby spends your money.


gotta remember that


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh man I got the dud


No, no, no.... the correct response is "Everything is coming up Milhouse!!!". Lol.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Why the obsession with ADs and wait lists??
> 
> 
> I don't get the obsession and endless frustration with AD purchases and waitlists so this is a genuine question. If you are someone who has a purchase history, you have money. If you have multiple watches, bought jewelery etc. from a dealer you surely don't need to sweat the difference between...
> ...


LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They look the same don't they?


Exactly the same


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> No, no, no.... the correct response is "Everything is coming up Milhouse!!!". Lol.


THRILLHO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I can't believe that Black5 hasn't been influenced by the Rolex influencers here.


Because he isn't some millennial with no ability to think for himself?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> They are a pu$$y's watch
> 
> Who here has one again??? I know someone does....


My lady owns it, but I wear it sometimes:








Does that mean I'm pu$$ywhipped?

I actually quite like it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Exactly the same


Maybe it came out from the same factory


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Because he isn't some millennial with no ability to think for himself?


Exactly! He is a fifty year old Rolex virgin.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't like this. Hope that you're maintaining your momentum in your recovery process and that the snow hasn't affected you and Mrs 59.


Preparing for the big melt over the next few days. Hoping our pipes are OK as the thawing occurs.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady owns it, but I wear it sometimes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the watch or being pu$$ywhipped?

I guess the OoO answer is: BOTH


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady owns it, but I wear it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me again how much you like it?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Seems a tie guess he needs both


Maybe neither. If I procrastinate long enough, cold feet will follow.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Maybe neither. If I procrastinate long enough, cold feet will follow.


Keep warm.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I hate it when I have to do my hobby every single day.


My dad used to say that turning your hobby into a job is a sure way to kill the enjoyment. I've known people that loved and hated it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! Was there a leak or something that caused the water to flow like this?


Based on what I'm hearing from my hiking buddies in Texas, there are pipes freezing all over the place. I've had one disaster like that. I hope never to have another.

#NRA


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> My dad used to say that turning your hobby into a job is a sure way to kill the enjoyment. I've known people that loved and hated it.


People who like it have an easy hobby that pays the bills. Those who don't like it will be that one has to work hard at the hobby to turn a dime.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Based on what I'm hearing from my hiking buddies in Texas, there are pipes freezing all over the place. I've had one disaster like that. I hope never to have another.
> 
> #NRA


Don't they insulate pipes and stuff like that? I mean you would design them to remain within operating temperatures, no?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't they insulate pipes and stuff like that? I mean you would design them to remain within operating temperatures, no?


Insulation only extends the interval to freezing in prolonged cold temperatures. When we have below 0F for long enough, the water lines freeze under ground. They'll freeze in exterior walls, too, even if insulated.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't they insulate pipes and stuff like that? I mean you would design them to remain within operating temperatures, no?


Up til now there was no need to do that in Texas! It's Texas for chrissssssake!

Not that I know much about Texas, except I hear everything is big there, people drive Cadillacs with steer's horns in front, and Lance Armstrong comes from there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't they insulate pipes and stuff like that? I mean you would design them to remain within operating temperatures, no?


why global warming will fix

another phrase "heavy lift"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> the watch or being pu$$ywhipped?
> 
> I guess the OoO answer is: BOTH


I'm looking forward to your lessons on money over there...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Not that I know much about Texas, except I hear everything is big there.


Bigger is better?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> why global warming will fix
> 
> another phrase "heavy lift"


That reminds me of another frozen pipe incident. It was at Christmas when my sister lived outside Cary and the pump froze in the well. Because of the holiday, there were seven of us there at the time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> why global warming will fix
> 
> another phrase "heavy lift"


Actually, I think that global warming triggers the opposite weather phenomenon, ie. it will cool down.

Each time we have a massive bushfire in Australia, the smoke rises up to the atmosphere and cools down forming clouds and causes heavy rainfalls. Consequently, temperatures drop.

I think freak weather in the northern hemisphere is probably result of this but on a different scale. Add to that, the earth's poles are shifting and we are a few hundred metres out from where we were 40 years ago. I recently completed a survey on a job site and the coordinates we got were so different from plans we accessed for the site.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm looking forward to your lessons on money over there...


That other guy was giving the lesson. We are all ears.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually, I think that global warming triggers the opposite weather phenomenon, ie. it will cool down.
> 
> Each time we have a massive bushfire in Australia, the smoke rises up to the atmosphere and cools down forming clouds and causes heavy rainfalls. Consequently, temperatures drop.
> 
> I think freak weather in the northern hemisphere is probably result of this but on a different scale. Add to that, the earth's poles are shifting and we are a few hundred metres out from where we were 40 years ago. I recently completed a survey on a job site and the coordinates we got were so different from plans we accessed for the site.


I already lived thru the ice age is coming in the 70s...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I'm looking forward to your lessons on money over there...


Me too, i have a lot to learn.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That other guy was giving the lesson. We are all ears.


I eagerly await the response. This is an odd place for somebody to be lecturing about money. Not everyone here is a captain of industry, but there are enough on board that I wouldn't be spouting off like that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I feel like i should be wearing the polar explorer but this guy has been getting me through (and yes, im too cool to set the correct date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant see the date anyway


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just make sure that you do not land on poo....


with such fine a$$, i wouldnt mind.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> AD said BPFF screw bars are CDN$79 for the shaft and $9 for the screw head.
> 
> So $176 for a pair.
> 
> ...


got shafted and screwed?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> No, definitely no hahaha
> 
> I actually don't think I have anything Cartier
> 
> I have to say, I do like some examples of the Santos! But it is no wear near the top of my list (especially at my age). I'd also much rather a JLC Reverso or the like


my boss has a panthere


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> FIFY


sappie stuffed the pussy?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nah I'm in Sydney, B5 in Melb


what's the story behind the flag sir?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Road kill?


am actually handling a case about a cat supposedly run over by my client. The cat owner suing my client for damages. But it was a stray cat. And my boss/partner says it would be very unlikely for a cat to be run over unless ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> am actually handling a case about a cat supposedly run over by my client. The cat owner suing my client for damages. But it was a stray cat. And my boss/partner says it would be very unlikely for a cat to be run over unless ...


Perry Mason probably had one "The case of the flat pussy"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Perry Mason probably had one "The case of the flat pussy"


GF like "The Case of the Drowning Duck" or "The Case of the Glittering Goldfish" "The Case of the Caretaker's Cat" "The Case of the Howling Dog" "The Case of the Bashful Burro" "The Case of the Mythical Monkeys" 


"The Case of the Startled Stallion"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> my boss has a panthere


The magnetic one?





__





Montres joaillières Panthère






www.cartier.com





Definitely a nice piece of jewelry (and that's what I'd call it)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> The magnetic one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope. It's an old one. Her mom gave to her.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So after looking i'm thinking "The Case of the Punctured Pussy" or "The Case of the Fractured Feline"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> nope. It's an old one. Her mom gave to her.


I do think Cartier makes beautiful jewelry, usually timeless!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady owns it, but I wear it sometimes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being Pu$$ywhipped or the watch??

As for the pic - nice kitchen ;-)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I do think Cartier makes beautiful jewelry, usually timeless!


i think i posted my wife's panthere here before when she had me change the battery.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> the watch or being pu$$ywhipped?
> 
> I guess the OoO answer is: BOTH


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tell me again how much you like it?


For those of us who have seen Sap this is not a good image


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Maybe neither. If I procrastinate long enough, cold feet will follow.


Just keep procrastinating then it will be summer


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Up til now there was no need to do that in Texas! It's Texas for chrissssssake!
> 
> Not that I know much about Texas, except I hear everything is big there, people drive Cadillacs with steer's horns in front, and Lance Armstrong comes from there.


I heard Canada is basically a small Texas backyard


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> why global warming will fix
> 
> another phrase "heavy lift"


NRA (kinda)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bigger is better?


What about 'a good size'?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I already lived thru the ice age is coming in the 70s...


I was possibly born a swimmer in 'ball room 1' in the 70s


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I was possibly born a swimmer in 'ball room 1' in the 70s


Godfrey, just looked it up and sadly I wasn't even a swimmer back then


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> what's the story behind the flag sir?


Nothing more than a Red Herring


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> am actually handling a case about a cat supposedly run over by my client. The cat owner suing my client for damages. But it was a stray cat. *And my boss/partner says it would be very unlikely for a cat to be run over unless ...*


LOL, yep!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I was possibly born a swimmer in 'ball room 1' in the 70s


i was producing swimmers then... just saying when you have lived a long time and in 59 case much longer, you will realize most predictions of the future are BS... now Jim Jones that's different...he knew the future


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i think i posted my wife's panthere here before when she had me change the battery.


I think you did!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@jorgenl your classes have started...maybe you should show them the new Gates funded math?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nothing more than a Red Herring


I suppose it worked. I was planning on scamming you thinking youre near nigeria.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> GF like "The Case of the Drowning Duck" or "The Case of the Glittering Goldfish" "The Case of the Caretaker's Cat" "The Case of the Howling Dog" "The Case of the Bashful Burro" "The Case of the Mythical Monkeys"
> 
> 
> "The Case of the Startled Stallion"


BT how could you forget OoO's mascot, I mean we even have a book:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> "The Case of the Punctured Pussy"


When James Bond did pron


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> I suppose it worked. I was planning on scamming you thinking youre near nigeria.


Closest I got to said continent was Madera Island


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Closest I got to said continent was Madera Island


I like okra


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> am actually handling a case about a cat supposedly run over by my client. The cat owner suing my client for damages. But it was a stray cat. And my boss/partner says it would be very unlikely for a cat to be run over unless ...


Around here "hit by a car" means "shot by a poacher".


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> For those of us who have seen Sap this is not a good image


LOL. He actually looks quite close to this guy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What about 'a good size'?


My boss used to say, it's not over-sized, it is right sized.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> little more 2 dimesions


Roadkill?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> @jorgenl your classes have started...maybe you should show them the new Gates funded math?


I learned lot in a short period of time

we all have different means, i have mine, sporty has his, PF owns a country


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A cougar?


Demi's visiting...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> A flat stuffed cat?


Lol.

I literally thought that, but declined to respond out of respect for the cat lovers here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> yep... run over by a semi


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Demi's visiting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when she didn't have those


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> FIFY


Satisfying for some...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I like okra


Cross roads grill in siler city has excellent fried okra...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Cross roads grill in siler city has excellent fried okra...


stewed not fried... closest I've come to Africa


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I like okra


Me too. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got a Puma watch? There's a lot I don't know about you


And a lot you don't want to know.

I wasn't thinking that when I posted, but I have a junk box of promotional watches and now that you mention it, I'm pretty sure I have a Puma one, as well as Nike, Adidas, Optus, Glenfiddich, Jack Daniels, and a bunch of others.

The result of many years supporting Retail...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Tried to get some of these for gkids today but no luck.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> stewed not fried... closest I've come to Africa


Never tried stewed, southern?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I remember when she didn't have those


Do you remember in the 80's when she didn't shave either? 
I strongly encourage any of you to google "Demi Moore bush". 
It's like a NYC rat down there. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> stewed not fried... closest I've come to Africa


I do a stewed okra with shrimp and smoked sausage. So great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I heard Canada is basically a small Texas backyard


Right now Canada is the pom on top of the snow hat of texas


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Never tried stewed, southern?


Possibly. And possibly carried over from Africa with the slave trade. Which is still influenced down here.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Never tried stewed, southern?


yep..only way was cooked growing up...fried came about for me when fries appeared out in the world...
start with fresh tho best


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Do you remember in the 80's when she didn't shave either?
> I strongly encourage any of you to google "Demi Moore bush".
> It's like a NYC rat down there.
> 
> ...


yes memories.... those old p0rn mags too


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I learned lot in a short period of time
> 
> we all have different means, i have mine, sporty has his, PF owns a country




OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yes memories.... those old p0rn mags too


I'm just wondering how we ever found our way through that foliage.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm just wondering how we ever found our way through that foliage.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


uh uh... nvr mind


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Great NATGO show on Perseverance Rover


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> And a lot you don't want to know.
> 
> I wasn't thinking that when I posted, but I have a junk box of promotional watches and now that you mention it, I'm pretty sure I have a Puma one, as well as Nike, Adidas, Optus, Glenfiddich, Jack Daniels, and a bunch of others.
> 
> ...


i have a Rudy Project


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Demi's visiting...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


There's a cougar club on FB in Australia. Don't ask me how I know but a mate of mine's ex-wife is on that and she friended me. He lost his house when they split and he told me she'll bleed you dry...... some scary thought.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Demi's visiting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too young for BT


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Do you remember in the 80's when she didn't shave either?
> I strongly encourage any of you to google "Demi Moore bush".
> *It's like a NYC rat down there*.
> 
> ...


hahahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's a cougar club on FB in Australia. Don't ask me how I know but a mate of mine's ex-wife is on that and she friended me. He lost his house when they split and he told me she'll bleed you dry...... some scary thought.


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And a lot you don't want to know.
> 
> I wasn't thinking that when I posted, but I have a junk box of promotional watches and now that you mention it, I'm pretty sure I have a Puma one, as well as Nike, Adidas, Optus, Glenfiddich, Jack Daniels, and a bunch of others.
> 
> The result of many years supporting Retail...


Righty-o. Mate, I think you need a detox session with us. Somebody needs to go over to your house to help you clean out all that crap and then start all over again with some proper watches.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Road kill?


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL


I could introduce her to you?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I can't believe that Black5 hasn't been influenced by the Rolex influencers here.


Oh, I've been influenced all right.

Just not in a position to lay down the cash needed for any of the watches I like from Rolex.

I am partial to a Bluesy, but divers aren't really my thing so it probably wouldn't get a lot of use.

I also prefer chrono and date complications, and although I would probably rock an exotic dial Daytona, any other variant does nothing for me and the lack of a date would eventually do me in.

My go to Rolex would be a Day-Date, fluted bezel, on jubillee, but that's a retirement goal...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Because he isn't some millennial with no ability to think for himself?


Remind me what I should be thinking again?

I've started lots of "Which watch should I buy", threads, they've just all been deleted.

Besides, if I want to be told what to think, I head over to TRF...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady owns it, but I wear it sometimes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whipping is not all bad...

Where's Delco when you need him...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Seiko might have (I don't know).
> 
> One thing I remember reading was that Fleming, in the earliest Bond novels, didn't really say what brand of watch James wore. At some point, it was either his or Rolex's idea to actually say James's watch is a Rolex, and it snowballed from there, with Fleming writing it into the character as if it were a marketing tie-in.
> 
> If all of that is accurate, then Omega certainly ain't the only watch brand that's paid to have itself associated with a fictional (not-so-)secret agent.


Fleming mentioned Rolex in the second novel and it wasn't a marketing tie-in. His books were modest successes until JFK admitted that he loved the novel From Russia with Love and Dr. No was made.

Rolex never paid for placement and were not acknowledged until the movie Thunderball, when Bond wore his sub and a Datejust in the helicopter segment and Pussy Galore wore a GMT. Rolex also supplied the watch for Live and Let Die and every Bond movie after Thunderball where Rolex is shown except for License to Kill where Timothy Dalton wore his own Rolex Submariner. I paused the credits to see if they were credited and they ere not.

Rolex were the first company that tied the watch into their advertising with Thunderball.

Seiko and Omega paid for product placement, with Omega being a major sponsor since Goldeneye. Fleming himself had several watches and came from an aristocratic family so he would have had access to high end watches, he personally preferred Rolex and gave his character one. Fleming's father was a former MP and served in the same regiment as Sir Winston Churchill. Churchill wrote Flemings father's obituary, so he would have known Ian Fleming well.

Fleming also gave his villains interesting timepieces, with Red Grant wearing a GP noon-has calendar watch and Hugo Drax a PP.

After the war Churchill was gifted a Rolex Datejust by Hans Wilsdorf and wore it for the rest of his life, and it's well known that Rolex sent British POW's Rolex watches to wear. It shouldn't be a surprise that Fleming had Bond wear a Rolex watch.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> My latest acquistion is shipping.... hint
> View attachment 15719306


I remember reading about Tudor Oysterdate watches forn the first time in an ad for Cougar watches in our newspaper in the early 70's


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I could introduce her to you?


If she has a direct AD contact, sure


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> My latest acquistion is shipping.... hint
> View attachment 15719306


She and BTWD would have gotten along great....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

My economics lesson was disappointing. I was hoping for something a bit less adolescent.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> My economics lesson was disappointing. I was hoping for something a bit less adolescent.


Mine too. Some good math in there though. 9 is less than 12. And we have something called percentage. Confused the shyte out of me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Mine too. Some good math in there though. 9 is less than 12. And we have something called percentage. Confused the shyte out of me.


Most exciting was (12-9)/9 = 1/3 but 9/12 = 75%


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Most exciting was (12-9)/9 = 1/3 but 9/12 = 75%


Thats why the guvmint sent you to UNC!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If she has a direct AD contact, sure


Maybe she has? She is a woman of means.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> My economics lesson was disappointing. I was hoping for something a bit less adolescent.


LOL. Instead of getting schooled by a Captain of Industry, we were lectured by a Recruit of industry. LOL.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> THRILLHO


Ah yes, I see that you've entered your name.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> True or false. You can catch mono from the monorail?


True... no wait false


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> So what did you think we looked like?
> 
> Ummm...... don't answer that.


I plead the 5th


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool! Good luck bro!


If I'm lucky my kid will change his name to Toju


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> And @Toothbras and @Marendra were these guys:
> View attachment 15718115


Am i the one with the hair? No, sadly I'm not


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> And this was you!
> 
> View attachment 15718118


Everything's coming up toothbras


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I need to check out reddit and naked chicks...


Just make sure you can browse with one hand


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What is MCAT? Is it edible?


It's the monorail conductor aptitude test, incredibly complex and difficult

Or.... if you're ALF then it's edible

(Homer sounds): mmmmmm cat


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Everything's coming up toothbras


Who's that toothbras fellow? I like the cut of his jib.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Good luck mate


Gracias, I'll need it


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Am i the one with the hair? No, sadly I'm not


Hahahaha. (Sad face)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Who's that toothbras fellow? I like the cut of his jib.


You should see my goat legs


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Gracias, I'll need it


i missed something...aren't you too old for med school?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Just make sure you can browse with one hand


Ah, the good ol' days of browsing on 28.8k...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> i missed something...aren't you too old for med school?


You're never too old to chase your dreams


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, the good ol' days of browsing on 28.8k...
> 
> View attachment 15720003


I remember when to beat off as a teenager you either needed a $1,000 modem, an imagination, or a second hand playboy with most of the pages stick together. The good ol days lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> You're never too old to chase your dreams


weeeellll.... i once planned to be a doctor but ...

course you could work as long as 59


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> I remember when to beat off as a teenager you either needed a $1,000 modem, an imagination, or a second hand playboy with most of the pages stick together. The good ol days lol


my brother hid his in the stables where the milk cow was,,,


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> weeeellll.... i once planned to be a doctor but ...
> 
> course you could work as long as 59


Well it's a risky profession, the best doctor I know was once chased down by Mr. McGreg


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> my brother hid his in the stables where the milk cow was,,,


That's a terrible way to talk about his gf


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> my brother hid his in the stables where the milk cow was,,,


There a wholly inappropriate joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> That's a terrible way to talk about his gf


... still further to go in this particular gutter. Lol.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> ... still further to go in this particular gutter. Lol.


OK let's try...



Betterthere said:


> my brother hid his in the stables where the milk cow was,,,


I hid mine in your momma's pants. So, basically the same things as a stable with a cow!

Was that low enough?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> OK let's try...
> 
> I hid mine in your momma's pants. So, basically the same things as a stable with a cow!
> 
> Was that low enough?


you pulling my teats?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> OK let's try...
> 
> I hid mine in your momma's pants. So, basically the same things as a stable with a cow!
> Was that low enough?


I was thinking more along the lines of....
On a daily basis that milk cow was thankful that it wasn't a sheep. Sh-udder. (Sorry couldn't resist)





but really, I'm sure there's still room to go lower.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> weeeellll.... i once planned to be a doctor but ...
> 
> course you could work as long as 59


But then the gubmint yanked you into the "program" that cannot be talked about ;-)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Marendra said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of....
> On a daily basis that milk cow was thankful that it wasn't a sheep. Sh-udder. (Sorry couldn't resist)
> 
> 
> ...


Liiiiiiisa don't eat meeeeeee


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Liiiiiiisa don't eat meeeeeee


a little off topic, but if we're talking favourite hallucinations.... "Lisa, drink the water"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> with such fine a$$, i wouldnt mind.


I'm sure there's a website for that particular inclination.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> got shafted and screwed?


Of course, it's BP.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> My economics lesson was disappointing. I was hoping for something a bit less adolescent.


I haven't even looked at that thread but I'm not surprised


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> my boss has a panthere


In addition to the Calibre diver, my boss has a Pasha.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Mine too. Some good math in there though. 9 is less than 12. And we have something called percentage. Confused the shyte out of me.


Did they at least say it was fourfteenth percent?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Most exciting was (12-9)/9 = 1/3 but 9/12 = 75%


Im
Now intrigued by said thread


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Thats why the guvmint sent you to UNC!!!


What kind of mint?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe she has? She is a woman of means.


Okay hook me up

rest of you lot wait for my incoming thread


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What kind of mint?


its secret


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Instead of getting schooled by a Captain of Industry, we were lectured by a Recruit of industry. LOL.


from what I've read I think you're giving him reputability calling him recruit


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> am actually handling a case about a cat supposedly run over by my client. The cat owner suing my client for damages. But it was a stray cat. And my boss/partner says it would be very unlikely for a cat to be run over unless ...


I have a friend who does dog and cat law.



She did a clemency application for a dog. Took it to the Supreme Court of Canada but they declined to hear the case.









A year after Punky was put down, wheels of justice slowly creaking


A lawyer who defended Punky feels if an animal law clinic she helped spearhead last fall had been around in 2017, Punky might still be alive




www.google.ca





That's my friend Vee Shroff. She's more famous than I am!!!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> True... no wait false


Good thing you corrected yourself. Tooth I want to be just like you when I grow up


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> If I'm lucky my kid will change his name to Toju


Hopefully he can teach some kids a lesson


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> For those of us who have seen Sap this is not a good image


Isn't that closer to Bro Delco?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Am i the one with the hair? No, sadly I'm not


This like that time at the fun park when you're wife was told to get her balder, fatter son?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Just make sure you can browse with one hand


God bless iphones

sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> It's the monorail conductor aptitude test, incredibly complex and difficult
> 
> Or.... if you're ALF then it's edible
> 
> (Homer sounds): mmmmmm cat


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Who's that toothbras fellow? I like the cut of his jib.


promote that man


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Gracias, I'll need it


Story of my cousin in Barcelona:

Cousin to shopkeeper when leaving: is it gracias or grathias?
Shopkeeper: grathias
Cousin to shopkeeper: grathias
Shopkeeper: *looks at cousin very weirdly*

cousin then walks out awkwardly wondering WTF just happened,10 minutes later it dawns that in all of Barcelona he asks the one person with a speech impediment


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, the good ol' days of browsing on 28.8k...
> 
> View attachment 15720003


This happened to all of us


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> You're never too old to chase your dreams


You're going to be the best mono thingy guy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> my brother hid his in the stables where the milk cow was,,,


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did they at least say it was fourfteenth percent?


You can make up statistics to prove anything


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> You can make up statistics to prove anything


there's 0% chance of that


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This like that time at the fun park when you're wife was told to get her balder, fatter son?


That wasn't my fault, I blame Bort


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahahahahaha


My Daddy once took a picture of that cow at night with 2 hens and a rooster roosting on it's back. A cock on a cow


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> There a wholly inappropriate joke in there somewhere.


Unrelated to BT but someone, like the lonely island, could cover Katy Perry's I kissed a girl either I milked a Bull


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> you pulling my teats?


Bettermilk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> there's 0% chance of that


Then why are sack beatings up 800%??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I remember when she didn't have those


What, jowls?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of....
> On a daily basis that milk cow was thankful that it wasn't a sheep. Sh-udder. (Sorry couldn't resist)
> 
> 
> ...


HHahahaha that is truly terrible!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> My Daddy once took a picture of that cow at night with 2 hens and a rooster roosting on it's back. A cock on a cow


My roommates took the same picture. They titled it "Toothbras comes home at 2am with some random bar chick"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> But then the gubmint yanked you into the "program" that cannot be talked about ;-)


Before reading who you quoted I thought you were talking about BT's bro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Then why are sack beatings up 800%??


you said I could use it to prove anything


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> a little off topic, but if we're talking favourite hallucinations.... "Lisa, drink the water"


Lizard queen


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What, jowls?


Watch movie "Blame it on Rio"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> In addition to the Calibre diver, my boss has a Pasha.


i have a pasha (a diver) and a calibre (but not a diver). Maybe your boss and i have the same taste.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i have a pasha (a diver) and a calibre (but not a diver). Maybe your boss and i have the same taste.


Pics!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Watch movie "Blame it on Rio"


The parrot?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Pics!


of your boss?

here's my cartier stash


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What about 'a good size'?


That's what the polite girls say...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Closest I got to said continent was Madera Island


I have friends in Nigeria.

They email me all the time.

Some of them are high ranking government officials, military leaders and displaced royalty...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My boss used to say, it's not over-sized, it is right sized.


Also said by polite girls...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm sure there's a website for that particular inclination.


BT's cows?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Never tried stewed, southern?


Greeks stew them as well.

I'm not a fan, but Mrs B5 loves 'em...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm sure there's a website for that particular inclination.


BTs cows?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> uh uh... nvr mind


Lol.

Nice 59, 
gently bumping Al out of the way...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Too young for BT


And not classy enough.

Mrs BT sets a high bar...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Then why are sack beatings up 800%??


Oh man whilst you were away M showed us just how well he could swing a sack full of door knobs


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Righty-o. Mate, I think you need a detox session with us. Somebody needs to go over to your house to help you clean out all that crap and then start all over again with some proper watches.


Haha.
That crap just sits in an old shoe box, until I eventually will throw it all out...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I have friends in Nigeria.
> 
> They email me all the time.
> 
> ...


Nice! Man I'm a playboy in Russia


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Fleming mentioned Rolex in the second novel and it wasn't a marketing tie-in. His books were modest successes until JFK admitted that he loved the novel From Russia with Love and Dr. No was made.
> 
> Rolex never paid for placement and were not acknowledged until the movie Thunderball, when Bond wore his sub and a Datejust in the helicopter segment and Pussy Galore wore a GMT. Rolex also supplied the watch for Live and Let Die and every Bond movie after Thunderball where Rolex is shown except for License to Kill where Timothy Dalton wore his own Rolex Submariner. I paused the credits to see if they were credited and they ere not.
> 
> ...


Great summary Pete, and aligns with everything I heard as well.

Just one thing though.
You left out the "borrowed" 6538 that Sean Connery wore in Dr. No...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Hahahaha. (Sad face)





Toothbras said:


> You should see my goat legs


Welcome back.

You were missed...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, the good ol' days of browsing on 28.8k...
> 
> View attachment 15720003


I think I still have an old 2400 bps dial up modem at home.

It was considered blisteringly fast compared to the 1200 it replaced...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Watch movie "Blame it on Rio"


Lesson in contrasts between Demi and her female co-star...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I think I still have an old 2400 bps dial up modem at home.
> 
> It was considered blisteringly fast compared to the 1200 it replaced...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Remember in Goldeneye when the chick asks for a top spec computer (like maybe a 486) with a 14.4K modem?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh man whilst you were away M showed us just how well he could swing a sack full of door knobs


Tell me the story


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> You were missed...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Your pants are on fire


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I think I still have an old 2400 bps dial up modem at home.
> 
> It was considered blisteringly fast compared to the 1200 it replaced...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's not impressive, I've also been called blisteringly fast and am nowhere close to 2400, more like 2.4


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Remember in Goldeneye when the chick asks for a top spec computer (like maybe a 486) with a 14.4K modem?


I AM INVINCIBLE


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Your pants are on fire


"Tells the truth on internet forums"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> That's not impressive, *I've also been called blisteringly fast* and am nowhere close to 2400, more like 2.4


Quoting polite girls again...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Haha.
> That crap just sits in an old shoe box, until I eventually will throw it all out...


De-clutter is the buzz word these days.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> sappie stuffed the pussy?


I guess you could say he Pong'ed it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> "Tells the truth on internet forums"...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. That was your old signature wasn't it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> That's what the polite girls say...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


those who say, they dont care about size but performance. Polite also? Or Liars?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Quoting polite girls again...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


my personal excuse: i lack practice and need more practice.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just visited some ADs as i had my friend's barakuda repaired.

No snoopy or new speedmaster has arrived on our third world shores to date. In any event, am not interested.

Even JLC has PM models that they dont display and just kept on the safe.

AP still has no watches on display or in the safe.

and mimicking AP, there is no stock of Royce chocolates.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> of your boss?
> 
> here's my cartier stash
> View attachment 15720084




















From Bear Clooney watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> From Bear Clooney watches.


i certainly am no royalty.

my wife has several (at least 5 that i know of). So that is probably why she thinks she must be treated like a queen.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> That's not impressive, I've also been called blisteringly fast and am nowhere close to 2400, more like 2.4


You da man Tooth!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> I AM INVINCIBLE


Hahahahaha Boris. He was such a champ

when we played multiplayer Bond on 64 my mate Paul did one of two things. Be Boris and go around b*tch slapping people or be one of the girls and try and lez out with the other girl


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> "Tells the truth on internet forums"...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hey I said that about you


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Quoting polite girls again...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Ah polite girls. Where would the men of OoO be without them


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> De-clutter is the buzz word these days.


De-clutter what a nice way of saying "throw your sh.t out"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That was your old signature wasn't it?


Sure was


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> those who say, they dont care about size but performance. Polite also? Or Liars?


Depends on whether they are talking about you or someone else


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Just visited some ADs as i had my friend's barakuda repaired.
> 
> No snoopy or new speedmaster has arrived on our third world shores to date. In any event, am not interested.
> 
> ...


So WTF can you actually buy? Titan?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> From Bear Clooney watches.


That like a gay version of this guy?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> De-clutter what a nice way of saying "throw your sh.t out"


Sshhh....  don't let my wife hear that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sure was


@Gunnar_917 This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So WTF can you actually buy? Titan?


what's titan? I went to the next store and got a burger.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Depends on whether they are talking about you or someone else


Hahahaha... normally they are talking behind my back so I don't know.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That was your old signature wasn't it?


Yes it was.

And taken from a quote by @Gunnar_917, so every time I posted, he received a notification.

That must have been very annoying for him...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> those who say, they dont care about size but performance. Polite also? Or Liars?


The correct OoO answer is both...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> my personal excuse: i lack practice and need more practice.


"I respect a man who knows his limitations, and is prepared to work on improving his skills"

- random polite girl...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey I said that about you


And you are an honest man whose opinion is enormously respected...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ah polite girls. Where would the men of OoO be without them


Celibate...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> My economics lesson was disappointing. I was hoping for something a bit less adolescent.


Wait. You'll get it eventually...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> And taken from a quote by @Gunnar_917, so every time I posted, he received a notification.
> 
> ...


He just ignores it. I think the notifications don't show up in Tapatalk and it's easy to ignore when on desktop too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> "I respect a man who knows his limitations, and is prepared to work on improving his skills"
> 
> - random polite girl...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Always use your head was what she said.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> You were missed...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey I said that about you


Wasn't it a post in a thread where you're supposed to insult the poster above you?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ah polite girls. Where would the men of OoO be without them


The epitome of politeness right here.










Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Always use your head was what she said.


which one?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> which one?


Doesn't matter. The trick is to sit on your hand till it falls asleep first.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> which one?


Up to your imagination


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> which one?


Obviously not the one you using right now. Although, I can't be sure you might be multitasking doing a Toobin


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Obviously not the one you using right now. Although, I can't be sure you might be multitasking doing a Toobin


wait, what? You can see me? !!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I once used both heads and ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have I mentioned that unpacking sucks??

Thank god for Jenna breaks.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Obviously not the one you using right now. Although, I can't be sure you might be multitasking doing a Toobin


I believe the proper term is either "pulling a Toobin" or "taking a Toobin break."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have I mentioned that unpacking sucks??
> 
> Thank god for Jenna breaks.
> 
> View attachment 15720813


Jenna = unpacking ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe the proper term is either "pulling a Toobin" or "taking a Toobin break."


unless one is really doing a Toobin.

i'd rather do Jenna.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pilbara watches launched on kickstarter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Our firm got us custom masks &#8230; I have to say, they're super high quality and very comfortable/effective &#8230; a bit late in the pandemic, though (however, even with vaccinations I'm sure masks will be worn through the summer at least until fall)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe the proper term is either "pulling a Toobin" or "taking a Toobin break."


If Toobin took a break for his Toobin break, we would not be talking about him at all!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Wasn't it a post in a thread where you're supposed to insult the poster above you?


I think you were meant to start a rumour about the poster above you.
It turned into an insult thread...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The epitome of politeness right here.
> 
> View attachment 15720491
> 
> ...


She said a random polite girl comment like :

"It happens to everyone"...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Pilbara watches launched on kickstarter


Narrabeen watch still not launched on TRF...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Narrabeen watch still not launched on TRF...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


The big question is whether he'll wash his hands or trim his nails before the next round of photos.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> The parrot?


Demi


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wow a real 


Black5 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Nice 59,
> gently bumping Al out of the way...
> ...


59


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Lesson in contrasts between Demi and her female co-star...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


And probably why demi fixed


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Our firm got us custom masks &#8230; I have to say, they're super high quality and very comfortable/effective &#8230; a bit late in the pandemic, though (however, even with vaccinations I'm sure masks will be worn through the summer at least until fall)


Kind I use now less than half price on Amazon that's a hint


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Kind I use now less than half price on Amazon that's a hint


Their pretty nice! Double layered with some sort of filter inside


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @Gunnar_917 This man speaks the truth.


Esp on the Internet


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> what's titan? I went to the next store and got a burger.


LOL

Titan is an Indian watch brand. I think someone with an eclectic taste like yours should Own one even if they're not great watches. I own one or two, one I bought the other was my grandfathers


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> And taken from a quote by @Gunnar_917, so every time I posted, he received a notification.
> 
> ...


Nah I felt really popular.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> The big question is whether he'll wash his hands or trim his nails before the next round of photos.


The photos that come with the inevitable sales post to follow?

Of course it won't be that simple, there will be some justification first to elicit more sympathy, add embellishments for the story and plenty of PM's giving especially supportive posters a first shot at it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> And you are an honest man whose opinion is enormously respected...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hanging out with polite girls?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Celibate...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


This may be a watch forum but that word is probably the thing most members of WUS can relate to


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Wasn't it a post in a thread where you're supposed to insult the poster above you?


Yeah I think so. Before finding OoO I spent a lot of time posting crap


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The epitome of politeness right here.
> 
> View attachment 15720491
> 
> ...


I look to the day when she tells me "it's a good size and you're such a good friend, I wouldn't want to ruin things between us"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Up to your imagination


Pronhub ruined mine


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Our firm got us custom masks &#8230; I have to say, they're super high quality and very comfortable/effective &#8230; a bit late in the pandemic, though (however, even with vaccinations I'm sure masks will be worn through the summer at least until fall)


Nice mask


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Narrabeen watch still not launched on TRF...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Narrabean, Pilbara are these all Australian microbrands


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hanging out with polite girls?


They know how to get ahead...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This may be a watch forum but that word is probably the thing most members of WUS can relate to


And the polite girls that keep them that way...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I think so. Before finding OoO I spent a lot of time posting crap


After finding OoO, I spent a lot of time posting crap...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

See CMSgt update on one of the dumb threads... Suckas


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Any of you seem that Rolex and Milsub IP thread? Some of the posts in there, esp the length, is reason why I don’t like other parts of the forum. Some people really need to get out rather than arguing theories


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I look to the day when she tells me "it's a good size and you're such a good friend, I wouldn't want to ruin things between us"





Gunnar_917 said:


> I look to the day when she tells me "it's a good size and you're such a good friend, I wouldn't want to ruin things between us"


You've been reading again...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Narrabean, Pilbara are these all Australian microbrands


Don't know about Pilbara, (I think it's in WA, so Sir Dog may have an idea), but Narrabeen is almost certainly the kind of micro polite girls talk about...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Any of you seem that Rolex and Milsub IP thread? Some of the posts in there, esp the length, is reason why I don't like other parts of the forum. *Some people really need to get out rather than arguing theories*


Sounds like some MBA classes...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> You're never too old to chase your dreams


Exactly. We had one guy in my med school class that was 36 when we started. And a couple of guys that were 22 when we graduated!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> See CMSgt update on one of the dumb threads... Suckas


I just read through that thread that was locked by our very own Big Toe. Couple of guys posting on that thread took some of what was said waaay too personally. Plus drhr appropriately Daumented the thread with his impressive collection although his tastes are quite a bit more complex than mine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Narrabeen watch still not launched on TRF...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Hahahaha. He started a new thread here but it's gone all quiet. I think his watch repairer in Adelaide has gone bust and closed up shop and his watch is long gone....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

So the big N Texas thaw has begun.









2 days ago









Today


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> The big question is whether he'll wash his hands or trim his nails before the next round of photos.


Unlikely. He's a vehicle mechanic and the grease is part of his finger nails now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL
> 
> Titan is an Indian watch brand. I think someone with an eclectic taste like yours should Own one even if they're not great watches. I own one or two, one I bought the other was my grandfathers


He's getting a Pilbara. That's made from pure Australian iron ore mined from the Pilbara region.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I think so. Before finding OoO I spent a lot of time posting crap


You still post crap. How else do you get to 30,000 post?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I look to the day when she tells me "it's a good size and you're such a good friend, I wouldn't want to ruin things between us"


You'll have to find a girl like Kylie Minogue. All 5' of pure goodness. Better yet, someone like Tina Turner whose only 4'11"....

Size is all relative. It always looks big to a smaller person.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Pronhub ruined mine


Really? Well... maybe. These days, I don't have to imagine. Just put it on the screen.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah I think so. Before finding OoO I spent a lot of time posting crap


When did that change? 😵


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice mask


I supported one from a Kickstarter campaign and that mask looks like the ones that Sub-Zero uses. Maybe with Mortal Kombat coming back to the big screens, those will look cool.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Narrabean, Pilbara are these all Australian microbrands


Thank goodness. I was feeling small with micro pee... nus


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> They know how to get ahead...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I always let them walk ahead or be in front so I can admire them from the rear.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> After finding OoO, I spent a lot of time posting crap...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Me too 

But I found a guy who broke my record. He's only joined three months and has over 2,200 posts. At this rate, he will accumulate about 9,000 posts a year and he will overtake Sticky in no time.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You still post crap. How else do you get to 30,000 post?


Yeah but now the crap I post isn't "nice watch"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> See CMSgt update on one of the dumb threads... Suckas


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Any of you seem that Rolex and Milsub IP thread? Some of the posts in there, esp the length, is reason why I don't like other parts of the forum. Some people really need to get out rather than arguing theories


I stayed out of that one. Hurts the cerebral part of my brain.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You'll have to find a girl like Kylie Minogue. All 5' of pure goodness. Better yet, someone like Tina Turner whose only 4'11"....
> 
> Size is all relative. It always looks big to a smaller person.


I do have a thing for short girls


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> When did that change? 😵


Now I post more Simpsons related stuff


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I supported one from a Kickstarter campaign and that mask looks like the ones that Sub-Zero uses. Maybe with Mortal Kombat coming back to the big screens, those will look cool.


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Don't know about Pilbara, (I think it's in WA, so Sir Dog may have an idea), but Narrabeen is almost certainly the kind of micro polite girls talk about...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


If you keep tagging him, he might end up on our thread.

Yeah, Pilbara is in north western WA. Plenty of red dust and iron ore flying around. A third of the world's iron comes from there. Been there and the Ute is covered in fine red dust and took me days to clean the insides of the Ute


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sounds like some MBA classes...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


MBA?

Married But Available.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Me too
> 
> But I found a guy who broke my record. He's only joined three months and has over 2,200 posts. At this rate, he will accumulate about 9,000 posts a year and he will overtake Sticky in no time.


It's one thing doing that but it's not sustainable posting so much all the time. It's amazing how much time a day you can spend on here inanely posting


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Our firm got us custom masks &#8230; I have to say, they're super high quality and very comfortable/effective &#8230; a bit late in the pandemic, though (however, even with vaccinations I'm sure masks will be worn through the summer at least until fall)


Cool! Can you send me one? . I'll wear another law firm's mask.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So the big N Texas thaw has begun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it's warming up.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I stayed out of that one. Hurts the cerebral part of my brain.


It's fascinating how many people on here are so out of touch with reality


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah but now the crap I post isn't "nice watch"


Ah... you got a point.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I just read through that thread that was locked by our very own Big Toe. Couple of guys posting on that thread took some of what was said waaay too personally. *Plus drhr appropriately Daumented the thread* with his impressive collection although his tastes are quite a bit more complex than mine.


That ALS would be my daily, absolutely without hesitation. I'm oddly attracted by the moon phase without date. It would suit my renunciation of official responsibility, whenever that may occur.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I do have a thing for short girls


Your current girlfriend looks like she's 6' tall. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Now I post more Simpsons related stuff


Should be a Simpsons reference somewhere...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks like it's warming up.


When I stepped out on my porch it felt like an August heat wave.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's one thing doing that but it's not sustainable posting so much all the time. It's amazing how much time a day you can spend on here inanely posting


You tell me. I got to 25k in nearly 4 years. So, that's like 6,500 posts per year or about 600+ a month which is already on the high side as it's 20-30 a day. For a guy to do 2,200 posts in 3 months... wow!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

It's just about to finish up 36 hours of snowfall here. It's only been a foot, but I'm tired of shoveling.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's fascinating how many people on here are so out of touch with reality


You don't have to venture too far. Stay in the Rolex forums and see all the threads started by the aspiring Rolex owners talking about available and all.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> See CMSgt update on one of the dumb threads... Suckas


Which one? There's a lot of stupid threads...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> When I stepped out on my porch it felt like an August heat wave.


Sucks. I guess the moisture from the melting ice adds to the humidity and makes one feel uncomfortable as well?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> It's just about to finish up 36 hours of snowfall here. It's only been a foot, but I'm tired of shoveling.


It's almost un-shovelable here. Not very deep, but it's all like coated Sno-Cone consistency, like if you took some shaved ice, popped it in the freezer for a day, took it out to spray some misty water on it, then froze it again. I'm glad we didn't have to drive anywhere the past couple days.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sucks. I guess the moisture from the melting ice adds to the humidity and makes one feel uncomfortable as well?


No, I was posting in hyperbole. Actually 41F felt good after several days of really cold temperatures as much as 30 degrees below freezing (32F).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You tell me. I got to 25k in nearly 4 years. So, that's like 6,500 posts per year or about 600+ a month which is already on the high side as it's 20-30 a day. For a guy to do 2,200 posts in 3 months... wow!


Ok who and don't tag him


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Which one? There's a lot of stupid threads...


Just look for the one where he's the last poster


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Just look for the one where he's the last poster


Ah, was it the "Why the obsession with ADs and wait lists??" one?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, was it the "Why the obsession with ADs and wait lists??" one?


Yep... Just funny


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, was it the "Why the obsession with ADs and wait lists??" one?











Why the obsession with ADs and wait lists??


I don't get the obsession and endless frustration with AD purchases and waitlists so this is a genuine question. If you are someone who has a purchase history, you have money. If you have multiple watches, bought jewelery etc. from a dealer you surely don't need to sweat the difference between...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I just read through that thread that was locked by our very own Big Toe. Couple of guys posting on that thread took some of what was said waaay too personally. Plus drhr appropriately Daumented the thread with his impressive collection although his tastes are quite a bit more complex than mine.


Drhr has a nice collection.

but tastes differ.

Honestly, regardless of value, if he gifted me his entire collection, I'd keep the AP and the BP and give the rest back.

i guess if the reverse happened he'll probably toss my entire collection ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I do have a thing for short girls


As long as short girls appreciate your thing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I've already forgotten which thread this was in, but what a farce by the Monochrome blog...








Monochrome Promoting a Fake Rolex Single Red Sea-Dweller


The Rolex Single Red Sea-Dweller aka SRSD is a super rare beast. In early 1967, Rolex produced around 40 pieces for the Aquanauts of the U.S. Navy SEALAB 3 experiment who for the first time in hist…




perezcope.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool! Can you send me one? . I'll wear another law firm's mask.


I only got one


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Drhr has a nice collection.
> 
> but tastes differ.
> 
> ...


Agreed regarding his AP and Blancpain which are the only two in his collection that I might actually wear. I like his Reverso's but don't remember the last time I wore mine. Maybe sometime 2019?








Neat watch though nonetheless.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's fascinating how many people on here are so out of touch with reality


They come to the internet to create their own reality.

Nobody comes to the internet for actual reality.

That's what TV is for...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's a cougar club on FB in Australia. Don't ask me how I know but a mate of mine's ex-wife is on that and she friended me. He lost his house when they split and he told me she'll bleed you dry...... some scary thought.


Dry of.....money, or fluids???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Drhr has a nice collection.
> 
> but tastes differ.
> 
> ...


But since you flunked 3rd grade math, how would you keep count?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, the good ol' days of browsing on 28.8k...
> 
> View attachment 15720003


That wasn't the only surprise awaiting you when the image finally loaded!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Great summary Pete, and aligns with everything I heard as well.
> 
> Just one thing though.
> You left out the "borrowed" 6538 that Sean Connery wore in Dr. No...
> ...


True


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Narrabeen watch still not launched on TRF...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


is that watchmaker legit? And the dial was redone?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Ok who and don't tag him


A guy known as JLittle.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Dry of.....money, or fluids???


Money. He had an old heritage house that looks like a castle in Fremantle worth a few million and he lost it as part of the divorce after she spent his money like he was the Australian mint.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks like it's warming up.


that's the premise in snowpiercer's current season


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A guy known as JLittle.


Woah, didn't know he was a speedposter! He's liked and quoted a couple of my posts here and there. Haven't seen any red flags to indicate he's more than an average WUS member - seems like a nice enough guy from our interactions


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Woah, didn't know he was a speedposter! He's liked and quoted a couple of my posts here and there. Haven't seen any red flags to indicate he's more than an average WUS member - seems like a nice enough guy from our interactions


Unlike me dog gun etc


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> That wasn't the only surprise awaiting you when the image finally loaded!


I actually miss being able to stop the download before some totally weird shyt came onscreen.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah... you got a point.


Thanks!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Woah, didn't know he was a speedposter! He's liked and quoted a couple of my posts here and there. Haven't seen any red flags to indicate he's more than an average WUS member - seems like a nice enough guy from our interactions


Nothing wrong with him. He doesn't seem to be selling anything but I was gobsmacked by his post rate. Like I said, at this rate, he will overtake all of us soon.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> is that watchmaker legit? And the dial was redone?


I don't know the watchmaker, so can't comment on that, but the dial was apparently sent elsewhere to be redone, as was the bracelet.

Let's just say that there are holes in the narrative being provided to go along with the watch, and the motivation of the poster has been brought into question by a number of PM's he has sent directly that contradict public messaging...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Your current girlfriend looks like she's 6' tall. LOL.


haha - she's 5'5"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> haha - she's 5'5"


It helps being slim. You two look compatible for each other.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Unlike me dog gun etc


Naw, you guys are betterthan most here on WUS



Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nothing wrong with him. He doesn't seem to be selling anything but I was gobsmacked by his post rate. Like I said, at this rate, he will overtake all of us soon.


That post count is pretty crazy!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You tell me. I got to 25k in nearly 4 years. So, that's like 6,500 posts per year or about 600+ a month which is already on the high side as it's 20-30 a day. For a guy to do 2,200 posts in 3 months... wow!


I think I'm about 10 per day; the time I took off possibly decreased it I don't know but I figured I go through phases, right now I feel like posting a bit


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh, I mentioned the other day about a poster you guys should watch out for.

This guy from Sydney called Jungx. He bought an old Rolex watch online from a store in Japan (eLady) and when it arrived, he took the watch to a watchmaker who opened it and found that it was a "Franken-watch" with the movement replaced by an ETA (obviously done by previous owner when said watch needed repairs or whatever. Then he got his credit card company to do a reverse charge but didn't return the watch (or he didn't answer that question when pressed for it). So the seller has no watch and doesn't have the money.

Just be careful if you sell to these type of people. Here's the thread.









PSA: Check the provenance of your second hand, vintage...


Just to be clear, this post was not to outline my process of returning the item, or how I go about doing that - my credit card issuer has already given me a refund. Rather this is a reminder to check the provenance of any watch that you purchase second hand...regardless of whether the seller is...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Should be a Simpsons reference somewhere...


well played!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Woah, didn't know he was a speedposter! He's liked and quoted a couple of my posts here and there. Haven't seen any red flags to indicate he's more than an average WUS member - seems like a nice enough guy from our interactions


Maybe he's just chilling with not much else to do. I remember a guy at work who I swear would spend most of his break time on looking at his phone in the locker room. I never bothered him to ask what he was doing, but he let out a few times that he was basically day trading.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For a guy to do 2,200 posts in 3 months none of which are OoO... f.cking outstanding!


FIFY


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think I'm about 10 per day; the time I took off possibly decreased it I don't know but I figured I go through phases, right now I feel like posting a bit


Yeah I was set to pass you


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think I'm about 10 per day; the time I took off possibly decreased it I don't know but I figured I go through phases, right now I feel like posting a bit


Mine varies. On some days, I can get up to 30 or 40 whilst on others, I might go through a while day with zero. I was busy the last couple of weeks and haven't posted much as I was away on assignment.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe he's just chilling with not much else to do. I remember a guy at work who I swear would spend most of his break time on looking at his phone in the locker room. I never bothered him to ask what he was doing, but he let out a few times that he was basically day trading.


That's what I figured (regarding JLittle)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> FIFY


This calls for a Pastor Maldonaldo meme.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You don't have to venture too far. Stay in the Rolex forums and see all the threads started by the aspiring Rolex owners talking about available and all.


hahaha The same people who say "I can't get a Rolex at MSRP: Rolex you suck, it's not fair, I never want a Rolex" and the same ones who previously said "I really want to buy this as an investment and sell it for much higher than it's worth"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Naw, you guys are betterthan most here on WUS
> 
> That post count is pretty crazy!


_j_ust a little


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, I mentioned the other day about a poster you guys should watch out for.
> 
> This guy from Sydney called Jungx. He bought an old Rolex watch online from a store in Japan (eLady) and when it arrived, he took the watch to a watchmaker who opened it and found that it was a "Franken-watch" with the movement replaced by an ETA (obviously done by previous owner when said watch needed repairs or whatever. Then he got his credit card company to do a reverse charge but didn't return the watch (or he didn't answer that question when pressed for it). So the seller has no watch and doesn't have the money.
> 
> ...


Stupid situation all around. Glad I'm not involved at all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha The same people who say "I can't get a Rolex at MSRP: Rolex you suck, it's not fair, I never want a Rolex" and the same ones who previously said "I really want to buy this as an investment and sell it for much higher than it's worth"


Yup.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> As long as short girls appreciate your thing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


short is a better fit


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Stupid situation all around. Glad I'm not involved at all.


I was just lost for words that he did such a thing. I would be honourable and return it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Woah, didn't know he was a speedposter! He's liked and quoted a couple of my posts here and there. Haven't seen any red flags to indicate he's more than an average WUS member - seems like a nice enough guy from our interactions


I was like that. I swear if you went back through my first month or so posts on WUS you'd think I was a speed poster with something to sell. I got to 100 very quickly


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Unlike me dog gun etc


hahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> short is a better fit


So, the long and short of it is.....?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheesh! Forty more and I hit the big 26,000 posts! Doc and Takuya are going by leaps and bounds bumping their sales threads.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It helps being slim. You two look compatible for each other.


Thanks!

After seeing that i went to FB to see the pics that you mentioned and yeah I can see that because of the perspective, I mean I'm 6-6'1"


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nothing wrong with him. He doesn't seem to be selling anything but I was gobsmacked by his post rate. Like I said, at this rate, he will overtake all of us soon.


He's probably just super excited to be able to talk watches


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, I mentioned the other day about a poster you guys should watch out for.
> 
> This guy from Sydney


You could have just left it at this


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I was set to pass you


You probably will, I'll get bored of doing this at this rate soon enough


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mine varies. On some days, I can get up to 30 or 40 whilst on others, I might go through a while day with zero. I was busy the last couple of weeks and haven't posted much as I was away on assignment.


and then you have the other days when you do a 100 in a day usually because a few of us just decide we have lot to say on OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, I mentioned the other day about a poster you guys should watch out for.
> 
> This guy from Sydney called Jungx. He bought an old Rolex watch online from a store in Japan (eLady) and when it arrived, he took the watch to a watchmaker who opened it and found that it was a "Franken-watch" with the movement replaced by an ETA (obviously done by previous owner when said watch needed repairs or whatever. Then he got his credit card company to do a reverse charge but didn't return the watch (or he didn't answer that question when pressed for it). So the seller has no watch and doesn't have the money.
> 
> ...


he's an archetype


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I only got one


Hey, we are lawyers, we don't give up so easily!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This calls for a Pastor Maldonaldo meme.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This calls for a Pastor Maldonaldo meme.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha The same people who say "I can't get a Rolex at MSRP: Rolex you suck, it's not fair, I never want a Rolex" and the same ones who previously said "I really want to buy this as an investment and sell it for much higher than it's worth"


Godfrey

this came up for me this morning in my FB feed, I'm probably late to the party as I have zero interest in the brand or the watch being discontinued but I like the logic:
Patek Philippe Stopped Selling Its Most Popular Product. It's A Brilliant Move


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> _j_ust a little


Hey I didn't think my sex life was known to OoO?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, the long and short of it is.....?


Just short


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sheesh! Forty more and I hit the big 26,000 posts! Doc and Takuya are going by leaps and bounds bumping their sales threads.


LOL

Maybe I should just start some FS threads so I can post bump a lot


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Drhr has a nice collection.
> 
> but tastes differ.
> 
> ...


I like the rectangular PP. The other non-sport PP looks like a JLC Memovox, but I'd rather have the latter.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I've already forgotten which thread this was in, but what a farce by the Monochrome blog...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People do like their fake single reds.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You probably will, I'll get bored of doing this at this rate soon enough


Godfrey

Like right now, it's 11:30, my day so far was breakfast watching Simpsons and now OoO. Okay I'm out for a while doing life stuff


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey I didn't think my sex life was known to OoO?


My sex life is like soda. Before it was pepsi max. Now it's coke zero.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> this came up for me this morning in my FB feed, I'm probably late to the party as I have zero interest in the brand or the watch being discontinued but I like the logic:
> Patek Philippe Stopped Selling Its Most Popular Product. It's A Brilliant Move


Very interesting quick read!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I like the rectangular PP. The other non-sport PP looks like a JLC Memovox, but I'd rather have the latter.


Memovox was my first nice watch I owned:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Just short


jshort


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> My sex life is like soda. Before it was pepsi max. Not it's coke zero.


Could be worse, could be Thum's Up


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Great summary Pete, and aligns with everything I heard as well.
> 
> Just one thing though.
> You left out the "borrowed" 6538 that Sean Connery wore in Dr. No...
> ...


I still want to read the Hodinkee (or maybe crown and caliber since they just bought them) article where they take a sub, exp1, and OP and punch something to see which one Bond should use as a knuckle duster


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Could be worse, could be Thum's Up


Godfrey

@Krish47 will know what I'm talking about which will sound very weird without context

For the rest of you degenerates it's this:


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, I mentioned the other day about a poster you guys should watch out for.
> 
> This guy from Sydney called Jungx. He bought an old Rolex watch online from a store in Japan (eLady) and when it arrived, he took the watch to a watchmaker who opened it and found that it was a "Franken-watch" with the movement replaced by an ETA (obviously done by previous owner when said watch needed repairs or whatever. Then he got his credit card company to do a reverse charge but didn't return the watch (or he didn't answer that question when pressed for it). So the seller has no watch and doesn't have the money.
> 
> ...


Sounds like there will be a franken for sale soon at 100% profit to the seller.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You'll have to find a girl like Kylie Minogue. All 5' of pure goodness. Better yet, someone like* Tina Turner whose only 4'11"..*..
> 
> Size is all relative. It always looks big to a smaller person.


I heard she was 6' before she met Ike 

Ohhh, that's a baaaad joke.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Could be worse, could be Thum's Up


havent seen that brand.

well depends on whose thumb and where it's up.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Sounds like there will be a franken for sale soon at 100% profit to the seller.


well, he says he was AUD500 out of pocket.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I still want to read the Hodinkee (or maybe crown and caliber since they just bought them) article where they take a sub, exp1, and OP and punch something to see which one Bond should use as a knuckle duster


Surely DSSD would clearly win?

I can see Omega countering with a custom Ploprof with extra lead weight built into the case for more impact.

The fans will line up for 'em...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL
> 
> Maybe I should just start some FS threads so I can post bump a lot


Now, that's a thought. Make sure it's a Tag or something so you could be bumping it every 12 hours. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Like right now, it's 11:30, my day so far was breakfast watching Simpsons and now OoO. Okay I'm out for a while doing life stuff


I had logged off my desktop until my wife said she'll drive. Now I get to post using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Just short


i would reckon youre not referring to your sex life but to something else


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> jshort


Worse. It could be Just Little or JLittle


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My sex life is like soda. Before it was pepsi max. Now it's coke zero.


You need a mentos!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Worse. It could be Just Little or JLittle


definitely not jman


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> You need a mentos!


little blue mentos?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> @Krish47 will know what I'm talking about which will sound very weird without context
> 
> For the rest of you degenerates it's this:


So the Coca Cola company makes a rip off Coke in India before anyone makes a rip off?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I heard she was 6' before she met Ike
> 
> Ohhh, that's a baaaad joke.


LOL. I read that her husband was a wife beater


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> this came up for me this morning in my FB feed, I'm probably late to the party as I have zero interest in the brand or the watch being discontinued but I like the logic:
> Patek Philippe Stopped Selling Its Most Popular Product. It's A Brilliant Move


I agree with the brilliance of this move.

Unfortunately looking after long term interests is an extremely difficult decision for an executive to make when you have to deal with a board controlled by shareholder interests with a short term outcomes focus., or the leadership is incentivised for short term gain. Thierry doesn't have that problem to deal with.

Changes are coming, and markets and in particular, institutional investors are recognising the benefits of long term value over short term gain and we will see more and more push back on disruptive and damaging speculators.

Nuff said, but I could go on and on and on , but this isn't the right place ...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I do have a thing for short girls


Line forms behind me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's fascinating how many people on here are so out of touch with reality


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now, that's a thought. Make sure it's a Tag or something so you could be bumping it every 12 hours. LOL


I thought you were only permitted to bump for sale listings once per day?

As long as you list 50 or more watches, that'll get your rate up.

Maybe I'll just list everything I have in my junk box at ridiculous prices that have no possibility of selling...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Because i read something about hodinkee today. Two matters i think.









for this purchase, i liked that hodinkee shipped fast and paid for local customs and taxes. I guess it means i overpaid to begin with.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Line forms behind me.
> 
> View attachment 15721564


she's short? And i suppose light. So can be carried. Hmmm.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Drhr has a nice collection.
> 
> but tastes differ.
> 
> ...


I really like @drhr collection. He has great taste.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So the Coca Cola company makes a rip off Coke in India before anyone makes a rip off?


India banned coke some time ago, then they let it back in the early/mid 90s. Coke bought the rip off brand.

They tried to kill it but found out there was still a market so now you can find it in limited places in India.

It's an acquired taste. I personally love it because a cold thums up reminds me of my early childhood

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> she's short? And i suppose light. So can be carried. Hmmm.


Carrying a girl one handed. They love it as much as you do

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> India banned coke some time ago, then they let it back in the early/mid 90s. Coke bought the rip off brand.
> 
> They tried to kill it but found out there was still a market so now you can find it in limited places in India.
> 
> ...


Godfrey. Some of my facts are wrong:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thums_Up

Brother of OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You probably will, I'll get bored of doing this at this rate soon enough


Want to borrow some of my Jenna GIFs?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL
> 
> Maybe I should just start some FS threads so I can post bump a lot


You have a Zelos too??


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Agreed regarding his AP and Blancpain which are the only two in his collection that I might actually wear. I like his Reverso's but don't remember the last time I wore mine. Maybe sometime 2019?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i wouldn't mind owning a reverso, but 5 of them? No.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Black5 said:


> "Tells the truth on internet forums"...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hahaha i remember that, who had that line under every post? It was someone Gunnar said that about right?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You da man Tooth!


Well I don't like to toot my own horn.... except when my wife won't do it


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> But since you flunked 3rd grade math, how would you keep count?


Now now, that was second grade . I picked myself up in third grade. B-


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahahahaha Boris. He was such a champ
> 
> when we played multiplayer Bond on 64 my mate Paul did one of two things. Be Boris and go around b*tch slapping people or be one of the girls and try and lez out with the other girl


Ha! At least he didn't try to pick oddjob and act like that wasn't cheating lol


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Exactly. We had one guy in my med school class that was 36 when we started. And a couple of guys that were 22 when we graduated!


Damn that's crazy, I'm always impressed when people go after their goals, especially later in life. Those 22 year old were obviously doogie howsers


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I really like @drhr collection. He has great taste.


I do not mean to diminish his collection. It is superb. Just not my taste.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I do not mean to diminish his collection. It is superb. Just not my taste.


No worries sir, I know you mean't no disrespect, it's as it should be, I don't like a lot of stuff others would kill for so really can't say it has to only go one/my way. You seem like a nice guy, was great having a few go backs, carry on


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

drhr said:


> No worries sir, I know you mean't no disrespect, it's as it should be, I don't like a lot of stuff others would kill for so really can't say it has to only go one/my way. You seem like a nice guy, was great having a few go backs, carry on


Dito


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Hahaha i remember that, who had that line under every post? It was someone Gunnar said that about right?


Yep, every time B5 posted I got a notification about him quoting me. The worst was the ones where he was replying to me because I couldn't tell what was going on


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The fact that this thread has been sustained for all this time is amazing. I don't always have the time to read everything but I sincerely wish all of you well. It's incredible that some trinket on a wrist can bring us all together and for me personally I blame @sportura for putting **** on my Omega and me attacking him with enthusiastic venom almost 4 years ago.

How quickly the time has past.

PS - Rolex rules!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Line forms behind me.
> 
> View attachment 15721564


Just don't bend over...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Forgot to post this:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

During the Australian Open former champion player and world number 1 and now commentator, Jim Courier was wearing a sports Rolex. Can anyone guess what it may have been without using google ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I agree with the brilliance of this move.
> 
> Unfortunately looking after long term interests is an extremely difficult decision for an executive to make when you have to deal with a board controlled by shareholder interests with a short term outcomes focus., or the leadership is incentivised for short term gain. Thierry doesn't have that problem to deal with.
> 
> ...


Somebody please send the news article to CVC Capital. They need to fix the short term strategy of the new CEO they appointed to run Breitling.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Line forms behind me.
> 
> View attachment 15721564


Just make sure people are not perving your back side.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I thought you were only permitted to bump for sale listings once per day?
> 
> As long as you list 50 or more watches, that'll get your rate up.
> 
> ...


Nah, haven't got that many garbage watches to list. Let me go look....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> she's short? And i suppose light. So can be carried. Hmmm.


I think she's a tiny girl.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I really like drhr collection. He has great taste.


Oh no! You tagged him


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The fact that this thread has been sustained for all this time is amazing. I don't always have the time to read everything but I sincerely wish all of you well. It's incredible that some trinket on a wrist can bring us all together and for me personally I blame @sportura for putting **** on my Omega and me attacking him with enthusiastic venom almost 4 years ago.
> 
> How quickly the time has past.
> 
> PS - Rolex rules!


When is your next Rolex coming?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Damn that's crazy, I'm always impressed when people go after their goals, especially later in life. Those 22 year old were obviously doogie howsers


I thought you were 56 or so


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> The fact that this thread has been sustained for all this time is amazing. I don't always have the time to read everything but I sincerely wish all of you well. It's incredible that some trinket on a wrist can bring us all together and for me personally I blame @sportura for putting **** on my Omega and me attacking him with enthusiastic venom almost 4 years ago.
> 
> How quickly the time has past.
> 
> PS - Rolex rules!


it's been fun... hardly anyone bothers to read it all now except maybe Dog and I..but it's nice when so many regulars are posting


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Hahaha i remember that, who had that line under every post? It was someone Gunnar said that about right?


Moi...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I thought you were 56 or so


I'm 40, but I have arthritis so that probably averages out to about 56. However, when I only search "18 amateur" on the hub which keeps me young


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Moi...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Ah sheet, I have been gone too long to remember the details. That was funny!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> it's been fun... hardly anyone bothers to read it all now except maybe Dog and I..but it's nice when so many regulars are posting


i try to read all but i got low grades in reading comprehension


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> During the Australian Open former champion player and world number 1 and now commentator, Jim Courier was wearing a sports Rolex. Can anyone guess what it may have been without using google ?


GMT Master?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> it's been fun... hardly anyone bothers to read it all now except maybe Dog and I..but it's nice when so many regulars are posting


We're still missing the old regulars like @delco714 @Cobia @JimmyMack75 @Jason71

Others like Stephen Canale, Captain Custard and Purple Hayz. System don't recognise their names anymore.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We're still missing the old regulars like @delco714 @Cobia @JimmyMack75 @Jason71
> 
> Others like Stephen Canale, Captain Custard and Purple Hayz. System don't recognise their names anymore.


Who rubbed my magic lamp?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

drhr said:


> No worries sir, I know you mean't no disrespect, it's as it should be, I don't like a lot of stuff others would kill for so really can't say it has to only go one/my way. You seem like a nice guy, was great having a few go backs, carry on


It's not really feasible for anyone to meaningfully disrespect that collection you presented in the thread that is now locked. The only thing one can say is the taste(s) of someone else either strikes a chord or doesn't. Also virtually everyone has changes in tastes with advancing age. For me those Reverso's of yours hit a strong, resonant note.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When is your next Rolex coming?


When the AD calls me. I'm on the list for a BLRO at the place where I bought the LN. At the other place I'm on the waiting list for a Submariner no date. I don't do grey only retail. However when Gregory Jewellers become an AD I'll be able to get a new one once a year. I know the owner.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> GMT Master?


No.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Who rubbed my magic lamp?


BRO DEL!!!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We're still missing the old regulars like @delco714 @Cobia @JimmyMack75 @Jason71
> 
> Others like Stephen Canale, Captain Custard and Purple Hayz. System don't recognise their names anymore.


I still stay in touch with Jimmy and I recently touched bases with @Cobia. He's fine and has been busy with a new hobby.

Canale probably drowned in his puffy shirt and someone told me that Purple Hayz passed away. I used to have Custard's mobile. I loved reading his stories.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I just skipped thru 150 posts. What the hell you bishes rambling about? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> It's not really feasible for anyone to meaningfully disrespect that collection you presented in the thread that is now locked. The only thing one can say is the taste(s) of someone else either strikes a chord or doesn't. Also virtually everyone has changes in tastes with advancing age. For me those Reverso's of yours hit a strong, resonant note.


Indeed, well said, thanks for taking the time to post/comment, it means a lot to me


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> Who rubbed my magic lamp?


Welcome back!!! What's on your dinner menu tonight?? Pictures are required.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> short is a better fit


I used to date taller girls, but they just had bigger expectations.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> BRO DEL!!!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I told y'all, I'm always around somewhere. My tags get instant notification haha. My free time at work and after has been replaced with balls to the wall education on short term trading and investing.. hell I may be putting more effort into it than I did school (which luckily came easy).

With the money I grow, I'm hoping... Well maybe sure.. That I'll be paying off the debt and buying a new watch. Let's figure maybe 2 - 3 more years time.

Other than that, nothing new here, just living day to day, eating and cooking well ... And trying to make a baby

Pictured is "gumbolaya"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, the long and short of it is.....?


The short and short of it is.... well, it is that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

drhr said:


> Indeed, well said, thanks for taking the time to post/comment, it means a lot to me


And you have impeccable taste in watches that is far more complex than mine. I've known you for a long time and is interesting to see how your tastes have evolved.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> he's an archetype


Hehe


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> I told y'all, I'm always around somewhere. My tags get instant notification haha. My free time at work and after has been replaced with balls to the wall education on short term trading and investing.. hell I may be putting more effort into it than I did school (which luckily came easy).
> 
> With the money I grow, I'm hoping... Well maybe sure.. I'll be hosting paying off the debt and buying a new watch. Let's figure maybe 2 - 3 more years time.
> 
> ...


 #nra


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This watch has been getting plenty of wrist time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> This watch has been getting plenty of wrist time.











This one too as we speak.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> My sex life is like soda. Before it was pepsi max. Now it's coke zero.


I've gone the other way. Which is why I needed an IV to replenish the fluids after Whistler. Too bad it wasn't like this before, when I was younger and had more energy.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I told y'all, I'm always around somewhere. My tags get instant notification haha. My free time at work and after has been replaced with balls to the wall education on short term trading and investing.. hell I may be putting more effort into it than I did school (which luckily came easy).
> 
> With the money I grow, I'm hoping... Well maybe sure.. I'll be hosting paying off the debt and buying a new watch. Let's figure maybe 2 - 3 more years time.
> 
> ...


From the pic you're doing it all wrong but does look tasty regardless. Check out The Cajun Ninja on YouTube for some good southern recipes. Dude is entertaining and does a very good job cooking cajun food. Easy to follow recipes.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> From the pic you're doing it all wrong but does look tasty regardless. Check out The Cajun Ninja on YouTube for some good southern recipes. Dude is entertaining and does a very good job cooking cajun food. Easy to follow recipes.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's actually a super classic jambalaya recipe, but since I don't need to get fat again, I opted against the rice


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I've gone the other way. Which is why I needed an IV to replenish the fluids after Whistler. Too bad it wasn't like this before, when I was younger and had more energy.


Get you some Blue Chew. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> It's actually a super classic jambalaya recipe, but since I don't need to get fat again, I opted against the rice


If you posted that down here they would hunt you down. Lmao

Check out the Cajun ninja though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> When the AD calls me. I'm on the list for a BLRO at the place where I bought the LN. At the other place I'm on the waiting list for a Submariner no date. I don't do grey only retail. However when Gregory Jewellers become an AD I'll be able to get a new one once a year. I know the owner.





















The delta between AD and grey is easily covered by an Omega and a Black Bay you don't covet anymore. One phone call and one cardboard box is all that stands between you and horological nirvana.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> she's short? And i suppose light. So can be carried. Hmmm.


I'm sure she can spin too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Because i read something about hodinkee today. Two matters i think.
> View attachment 15721581
> 
> 
> for this purchase, i liked that hodinkee shipped fast and paid for local customs and taxes. I guess it means i overpaid to begin with.


Jman might like that!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> it's been fun... hardly anyone bothers to read it all now except maybe Dog and I..but it's nice when so many regulars are posting


It's almost impossible to keep up, the time difference doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> If you posted that down here they would hunt you down. Lmao
> 
> Check out the Cajun ninja though.
> 
> ...


Fine! But tomorrow when I post the carbonara and lemon& herb cream sauce chicken, I don't want to here it, hahaha


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I still stay in touch with Jimmy and I recently touched bases with @Cobia. He's fine and has been busy with a new hobby.
> 
> Canale probably drowned in his puffy shirt and* someone told me that Purple Hayz passed away.* I used to have Custard's mobile. I loved reading his stories.


No!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Jman might like that!


You mean @manofrolex


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Fine! But tomorrow when I post the carbonara and lemon& herb cream sauce chicken, I don't want to here it, hahaha


Sounds fantastic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> It's not really feasible for anyone to meaningfully disrespect that collection you presented in the thread that is now locked. The only thing one can say is the taste(s) of someone else either strikes a chord or doesn't. Also virtually everyone has changes in tastes with advancing age. For me those Reverso's of yours hit a strong, resonant note.


It's hard for an sensible person to disrespect under any circumstances. The Reverso often tempts me, but so far I've resisted.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

WNBC evening news (NYC) was interviewing a disappointed older guy who braved a long drive in the snow only to discover that the Nassau County vaccination site was closed due to the weather. I don't know why, but he was holding his application near his face during the whole interview (maybe the lights bothered him). It provided a good, long shot of the OP39W he was wearing. Oddly, the reporter didn't ask him about it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Who rubbed my magic lamp?


Just checking up on you that you are all A- okay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> When the AD calls me. I'm on the list for a BLRO at the place where I bought the LN. At the other place I'm on the waiting list for a Submariner no date. I don't do grey only retail. However when Gregory Jewellers become an AD I'll be able to get a new one once a year. I know the owner.


Nice. I think I need to spread my wings out a little. Perth is a small place and the ADs know that I didn't buy from them and said to "go back to your usual AD". I need to wear an Omega there to entice them that I am "upgrading" to a Rolex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I still stay in touch with Jimmy and I recently touched bases with @Cobia. He's fine and has been busy with a new hobby.
> 
> Canale probably drowned in his puffy shirt and someone told me that Purple Hayz passed away. I used to have Custard's mobile. I loved reading his stories.


Good to hear that @Cobia is fine. I thought that fishing was his #1 love and watches come a close second. Sad to hear Purple Hayz gone. I guess that is life. I have seen some threads in the affordables forum where they posted so and so went. Really hits home that life is short. Better buy that Rolex at grey market prices!

I have Ross's mobile and maybe I will try to get in touch with him in the week to see how he is doing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I just skipped thru 150 posts. What the hell you bishes rambling about?


Go back and read them all. No excuse for a regular.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I told y'all, I'm always around somewhere. My tags get instant notification haha.
> 
> Other than that, nothing new here, just living day to day, eating and cooking well ... And trying to make a baby
> 
> Pictured is "gumbolaya"


It was me that tagged you and hope that you're well which I know that you are seeing the great dish you've cooked.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The short and short of it is.... well, it is that.


Size is all relative. When I stand next to a man mountain, I feel like a small kid.

Man mountain is someone who is 7 feet tall and weighing over 280 lbs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> WNBC evening news (NYC) was interviewing a disappointed older guy who braved a long drive in the snow only to discover that the Nassau County vaccination site was closed due to the weather. I don't know why, but he was holding his application near his face during the whole interview (maybe the lights bothered him). It provided a good, long shot of the OP39W he was wearing. Oddly, the reporter didn't ask him about it.


Maybe that was Betterthere's cousin Betterhere?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I've gone the other way. Which is why I needed an IV to replenish the fluids after Whistler. Too bad it wasn't like this before, when I was younger and had more energy.


you can try diet pepsi or coke light

at least, no longer canada dry


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> This watch has been getting plenty of wrist time.


Sell the Rolex and Tudor?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Go back and read them all. No excuse for a regular.


That is worse than paying attention to the words coming out my wife's mouth. Yeah that ain't gonna happen. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm sure she can spin too.


helicopter. Hmmmm. Now that's screwing in reverse.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Good night. Happy to see you posting again brother @5959HH

Sweet dreams.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's almost impossible to keep up, the time difference doesn't make it any easier.


C'mon. Don't be silly. Hong Kong is the city that never sleeps!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You mean @manofrolex


This is the Man of Rolex.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> C'mon. Don't be silly. Hong Kong is the city that never sleeps!!!


Need I remind you I'm a Canadian by nationality?

Jokes aside I do try to pop in daily, just hard for me to keep up* at the rate you guys are posting especially through the weekends 

*TWSS


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gotta go to work, and hopefully I'll be able to do better this year business-wise.

It's difficult to justify buying watches when business is slow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Need I remind you I'm a Canadian by nationality?
> 
> Jokes aside I do try to pop in daily, just hard for me to keep up* at the rate you guys are posting especially through the weekends
> 
> *TWSS


maybe you need pop in the blue pill daily so your post can keep up with her, sir, especially thru the weekends.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Gotta go to work, and hopefully I'll be able to do better this year business-wise.
> 
> It's difficult to justify buying watches when business is slow.


let me try. Youre helping the economy turn around by making purchases. The money the watch seller gets will eventually redound to someone paying to patronize your business, sir.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> @Krish47 will know what I'm talking about which will sound very weird without context
> 
> For the rest of you degenerates it's this:


Yeah mate, its childhood memories, IMO, thums up is better than Coke. And the ad with Akshay kumar


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Need I remind you I'm a Canadian by nationality?
> 
> Jokes aside I do try to pop in daily, just hard for me to keep up* at the rate you guys are posting especially through the weekends
> 
> *TWSS


Wait.... so, you're not in Hong Kong?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> The fact that this thread has been sustained for all this time is amazing. I don't always have the time to read everything but I sincerely wish all of you well. It's incredible that some trinket on a wrist can bring us all together and for me personally I blame @sportura for putting **** on my Omega and me attacking him with enthusiastic venom almost 4 years ago.
> 
> How quickly the time has past.
> 
> PS - Rolex rules!


"And the transformation is complete .....Mua hahahahahah" - Sportura the Sinister - Feb 20, 2021.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> During the Australian Open former champion player and world number 1 and now commentator, Jim Courier was wearing a sports Rolex. Can anyone guess what it may have been without using google ?


Rainbow Daytona?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Who rubbed my magic lamp?


Why? Didn't you have a roll of toilet paper at the ready?!?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Who rubbed my magic lamp?


is "magic lamp" code for?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Why? Didn't you have a roll of toilet paper at the ready?!?


nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> is "magic lamp" code for?


I had a gif of rubbing a rod but thought the better of it....

Not posting it would save me from the sin bin.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I used to date taller girls, but they just had bigger expectations.


deeper pockets to fill?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I still stay in touch with Jimmy and I recently touched bases with @Cobia. He's fine and has been busy with a new hobby.
> 
> Canale probably drowned in his puffy shirt and someone told me that Purple Hayz passed away. I used to have Custard's mobile. I loved reading his stories.


Ah, too bad about Purple Hayz. I liked him a lot.

I'm sure Canale is doing okay. Maybe he had a cage-match with Roscoe/Cap Custard. I think the Cap would win - tough ole SOB.

I still have Cap's mobile I think. Maybe I'll shoot him a text.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I had a gif of rubbing a rod but thought the better of it....
> 
> Not posting it would save me from the sin bin.


rod is my perth brother's nickname


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, too bad about Purple Hayz. I liked him a lot.
> 
> I'm sure Canale is doing okay. Maybe he had a cage-match with Roscoe/Cap Custard. I think the Cap would win - tough ole SOB.
> 
> I still have Cap's mobile I think. Maybe I'll shoot him a text.


is he the same captain custard in watchprosite?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> I told y'all, I'm always around somewhere. My tags get instant notification haha. My free time at work and after has been replaced with balls to the wall education on short term trading and investing.. hell I may be putting more effort into it than I did school (which luckily came easy).
> 
> With the money I grow, I'm hoping... Well maybe sure.. I'll be hosting paying off the debt and buying a new watch. Let's figure maybe 2 - 3 more years time.
> 
> ...


So has Mandalorian replaced HP for you?

Good to hear you are doing well, and "plugging away" .


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> rod is my perth brother's nickname


Oooo.... he must keep his missus well and truly in seventh heaven.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Get you some Blue Chew.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Might need some. She's demanding!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> is he the same captain custard in watchprosite?


what is watchprosite?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> The delta between AD and grey is easily covered by an Omega and a Black Bay you don't covet anymore. One phone call and one cardboard box is all that stands between you and horological nirvana.


Don't encourage him to sell the BB, unless you want his wife to cut him a new one.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It was me that tagged you and hope that you're well which I know that you are seeing the great dish you've cooked.


Haha yes yes. Appreciate the love. It's been an interesting last 4 months for sure with the new practice I joined and my basically second job learning how to stock trade for a living


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> You mean @manofrolex


Oh yeah, him.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> what is watchprosite?











PuristSPro - Official WatchProSite Reviews of luxury Wristwatches for Collectors & buyers


The PuristSPro reports and reviews by PuristSPro on wristwatches for collectors, professionals and buyers seeking information on luxury brand watches | Leading source for luxury wristwatch information.



www.watchprosite.com


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Why? Didn't you have a roll of toilet paper at the ready?!?


Definitely not. I have a omigo bidet. Nothing but the next for this backside


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Well, this is it. My 26,000th post on Watch U Seek. Celebrating with all my speedposting friends here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Haha yes yes. Appreciate the love. It's been an interesting last 4 months for sure with the new practice I joined and my basically second job learning how to stock trade for a living


my stock broker friends have made a huge killing during this pandemic.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Size is all relative. When I stand next to a man mountain, I feel like a small kid.
> 
> Man mountain is someone who is 7 feet tall and weighing over 280 lbs.


I felt pretty average when I was in Japan a while back.

Gotta go back soon!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> So has Mandalorian replaced HP for you?
> 
> Good to hear you are doing well, and "plugging away" .


This is the way


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> helicopter. Hmmmm. Now that's screwing in reverse.


They have to do some of the work!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> maybe you need pop in the blue pill daily so your post can keep up with her, sir, especially thru the weekends.


Isn't cialis the one for weekends?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pongster said:


> my stock broker friends have made a huge killing during this pandemic.


Yup so has many avg joe. But I'm trying to be a success story, and not just blind luck throwing my stimulus check(as if) into the wind


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> deeper pockets to fill?


That too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Haha yes yes. Appreciate the love. It's been an interesting last 4 months for sure with the new practice I joined and my basically second job learning how to stock trade for a living


Friend of mine is a social influencer and he managed to attain salary replacement status so he doesn't work anymore and he just depends on making YouTube and maintaining his website for a living. Not sure how long those can last though...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> They have to do some of the work!


well as mentioned somewhere in this thread, it's not work if they love it.

doing the downward dog pose is work enough for me. Am willing to do the rest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Yup so has many avg joe. But I'm trying to be a success story, and not just blind luck throwing my stimulus check(as if) into the wind


I am average Joe or Jack too. I need to jack up my uh-hm.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> is he the same captain custard in watchprosite?


Probably. Does he talk about Rolex moving primarily to pm in the future?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Friend of mine is a social influencer and he managed to attain salary replacement status so he doesn't work anymore and he just depends on making YouTube and maintaining his website for a living. Not sure how long those can last though...


I'm jealous of and nervous for those types.. like the fitness and instagram girls.. like what's after that? Unless they make a killing and save it all I guess.. doesn't seem sustainable unless you Pivot or expand your wealth into other ventures


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Isn't cialis the one for weekends?


i dont know sir. I am not personally competent to testify. So opposing counsel can successfully object.

is it the one that last for 72 hours or so?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I felt pretty average when I was in Japan a while back.
> 
> Gotta go back soon!


LOL. Then you might not like it over here because a lot of people in the west are much larger than those you find in Sydney and Melbourne. LOL. I am average Australian height and weight but that because of the plenty of short people on the east coast.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pongster said:


> i dont know sir. I am not personally competent to testify. So opposing counsel can successfully object.
> 
> is it the one that last for 72 hours or so?


Levitra

Most don't get more than a few hours on cialis but some do for about 24-36hr


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> I'm jealous of and nervous for those types.. like the fitness and instagram girls.. like what's after that? Unless they make a killing and save it all I guess.. doesn't seem sustainable unless you Pivot or expand your wealth into other ventures


Yeah, just hope the flakiness is just an adopted persona.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I used to date taller girls, but they just had bigger expectations.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i dont know sir. I am not personally competent to testify. So opposing counsel can successfully object.
> 
> is it the one that last for 72 hours or so?


I wouldn't know. Just referring to the marketing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Then you might not like it over here because a lot of people in the west are much larger than those you find in Sydney and Melbourne. LOL. I am average Australian height and weight but that because of the plenty of short people on the east coast.


I'm good with staying East.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> I'm 40, but I have arthritis so that probably averages out to about 56. However, when I only search "18 amateur" on the hub which keeps me young


so if all goes well... when would you be practicing? not meaning to be debbie downed just curious...what kind of arthritis?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Levitra
> 
> Most don't get more than a few hours on cialis but some do for about 24-36hr


Most who have really really good results like 72 hours or 36... Have problems getting it up with their wives but no problem with their girlfriends


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I'm jealous of and nervous for those types.. like the fitness and instagram girls.. like what's after that? Unless they make a killing and save it all I guess.. doesn't seem sustainable unless you Pivot or expand your wealth into other ventures


Not possible. When I was a young man just starting out, my mentor told me that all is all equal. There are three types he said.

Type 1 - those who work very hard at the start and make all their money and find success and fame and cruise into old age;
Type 2 - those who have to work consistently all the way; and,
Type 3 - those who play and take it easy in their youth only to find that they need to work hard towards retirement because they haven't got enough.

His theory is that it all adds up to 100% of effort needed. It's whether you make them all at the start or the end. Take a footballer for example. They only have a very small and short time window to make money and that is supposed to last them for the rest of their life. If they live like kings, they'll run out of cash pretty early.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That too


cant be T-rex about it. Especially if they want both pockets filled.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Levitra
> 
> Most don't get more than a few hours on cialis but some do for about 24-36hr


Levitra, okay then. Good info to have, so I can advise friends of course.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not possible. When I was a young man just starting out, my mentor told me that all is all equal. There are three types he said.
> 
> Type 1 - those who work very hard at the start and make all their money and find success and fame and cruise into old age;
> Type 2 - those who have to work consistently all the way; and,
> ...


Hey. That's me I think, number 1. That's a great take and tale!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I just skipped thru 150 posts. What the hell you bishes rambling about?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I would like to say you...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drhr said:


> Indeed, well said, thanks for taking the time to post/comment, it means a lot to me


yes it's quite a collection.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not possible. When I was a young man just starting out, my mentor told me that all is all equal. There are three types he said.
> 
> Type 1 - those who work very hard at the start and make all their money and find success and fame and cruise into old age;
> Type 2 - those who have to work consistently all the way; and,
> ...


Allan Iverson. Sad story of super stupidity.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Levitra, okay then. Good info to have, so I can advise friends of course.


Such a great FRIEND


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Levitra
> 
> Most don't get more than a few hours on cialis but some do for about 24-36hr


i once heard somebody compare these pills to a disneyland ride. Hours of falling in line for a 2 minute experience.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pongster said:


> i once heard somebody compare these pills to a disneyland ride. Hours of falling in line for a 2 minute experience.


Must have been diabetic


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Levitra, okay then. Good info to have, so I can advise friends of course.


is it a prescription drug as well? Also asking for a friend.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> yes it's quite a collection.


Kind words from a good guy, appreciate!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Gotta go to work, and hopefully I'll be able to do better this year business-wise.
> 
> It's difficult to justify buying watches when business is slow.


Liked for good luck!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Hey. That's me I think, number 1. That's a great take and tale!


There. That's the OoO life lesson for the day.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Most who have really really good results like 72 hours or 36... Have problems getting it up with their wives but no problem with their girlfriends


i had a friend who was that way for longest time. Then recently opposite happened. He had a hard time getting hard with GF but no such difficulty with the wife.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> ...and someone told me that Purple Hayz passed away.


Well dammit.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i had a friend who was that way for longest time. Then recently opposite happened. He had a hard time getting hard with GF but no such difficulty with the wife.


GF

he wasnt on cialis or any drug though. That i know of.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Size is all relative. When I stand next to a man mountain, I feel like a small kid.
> 
> Man mountain is someone who is 7 feet tall and weighing over 280 lbs.


you know my son?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pongster said:


> GF
> 
> he wasnt on cialis or any drug though. That i know of.


Yup..
Psychosomatic ED


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait.... so, you're not in Hong Kong?


he is and dreams of returning to Canada


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> he is and dreams of returning to Canada


He'll have a cold beer waiting for him. If he heads west!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dog I'm close to 29000


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> This one too as we speak.


How does it compare the the SLA?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good night my friends


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Dog I'm close to 29000


better that


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Yup..
> Psychosomatic ED


howd you know his name was Ed, sir?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Good night my friends


Nice lume!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The anti-Jenna thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/cheap-watches-that-don't-suck.5282599/#post-53059466
Because theyre cheap and they dont suck.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> he is and dreams of returning to Canada


Since he's in Hong Kong, then it's the city that never sleeps. Let's party!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Dog I'm close to 29000


Congratulations! Onwards and upwards! Race you to 30,000!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> it's been fun... hardly anyone bothers to read it all now except maybe Dog and I..but it's nice when so many regulars are posting


I keep up with every post. Yesterday and today have been intense; reminds me of waking up to everyone madly posting to get to a milestone.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I still stay in touch with Jimmy and I recently touched bases with @Cobia. He's fine and has been busy with a new hobby.
> 
> Canale probably drowned in his puffy shirt and someone told me that Purple Hayz passed away. I used to have Custard's mobile. I loved reading his stories.


Very sorry to hear about PH, if true. I first got into reading OoO due to his input.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I just skipped thru 150 posts. What the hell you bishes rambling about?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


AL you need to go back to keep the continuity, otherwise there's no guarantee what will have to the OoO universe in which we preside.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I told y'all, I'm always around somewhere. My tags get instant notification haha. My free time at work and after has been replaced with balls to the wall education on short term trading and investing.. hell I may be putting more effort into it than I did school (which luckily came easy).
> 
> With the money I grow, I'm hoping... Well maybe sure.. That I'll be paying off the debt and buying a new watch. Let's figure maybe 2 - 3 more years time.
> 
> ...


I never set out trying to make a baby. I was probably being punished for something that I did in a previous life.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

PS maybe eat a few TV dinners to save time 


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I never set out trying to make a baby. I was probably being punished for something that I did in a previous life.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


the boss and i "worked" for a year on our first baby. The three others just seemed to have popped out one after the other with nary an effort from us.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I never set out trying to make a baby. I was probably being punished for something that I did in a previous life.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


You have 5 don't you?

Your past life must have been a hell of a party...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> the boss and i "worked" for a year on our first baby. The three others just seemed to have popped out one after the other with nary an effort from us.


Yikes!

You have 4?

I only have 3.

Then again, I only tried twice.

The swimmers are strong on OoO...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> You have 4?
> 
> ...


yes sir, 4. There was just pressure to produce on the first one. That must be how crown prince's felt. Hehe.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> You have 4?
> 
> ...


Same. Had the last one at 40. Did not try for that one. Love me some baby girl though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Same. Had the last one at 40. Did not try for that one. Love me some baby girl though.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


and since i have two boys, i doubled the excuse to buy watches.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

After about 8 weeks of -10-15 C and lots of fluffy snow were now looking at several days in the plus. 

Good luck with your thaw 5959HH


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Been wearing this most of the week. There's something relaxing about having a manual.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Been wearing this most of the week. There's something relaxing about having a manual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full confession. I sometimes wind twice a day.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> During the Australian Open former champion player and world number 1 and now commentator, Jim Courier was wearing a sports Rolex. Can anyone guess what it may have been without using google ?


Godfrey


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think she's a tiny girl.


5' 3"


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Been wearing this most of the week. There's something relaxing about having a manual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a top watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> maybe you need pop in the blue pill daily so your post can keep up with her, sir, especially thru the weekends.


I've been popping them blue pills like candy...yummy


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> let me try. Youre helping the economy turn around by making purchases. The money the watch seller gets will eventually redound to someone paying to patronize your business, sir.


Wish it were that simple, I'm not Lee Ka Shing...my spendings don't amount to shyt


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait.... so, you're not in Hong Kong?


Nope, still in Hong Kong.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

2675


mui.richard said:


> Nope, still in Hong Kong.


Go out and party brother!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I had a gif of rubbing a rod but thought the better of it....
> 
> Not posting it would save me from the sin bin.


Well...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> They have to do some of the work!


Giddy up!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Levitra
> 
> Most don't get more than a few hours on cialis but some do for about 24-36hr


Really? Asking for a friend...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Since he's in Hong Kong, then it's the city that never sleeps. Let's party!


Not with that "thing" in the gif...heck no!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I keep up with every post. Yesterday and today have been intense; reminds me of waking up to everyone madly posting to get to a milestone.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That makes 3.. The collective memory is intact..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I never set out trying to make a baby. I was probably being punished for something that I did in a previous life.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Funny or not... Both times we decided to go for it... By end of month no period... Thus after #2 I got fixed. True story.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I've been popping them blue pills like candy...yummy


Still have original sample in top drawer.. Been working for years now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Still have original sample in top drawer.. Been working for years now.


Talk about placebo effect!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Full confession. I sometimes wind twice a day.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


is "wind" code for?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Dito


Too soon?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> so if all goes well... when would you be practicing? not meaning to be debbie downed just curious...what kind of arthritis?


The MCAT I'm taking is the Monorail Conductor Aptitude Test, it will open tons of doors for my career, specifically the door that leads to the driver seat of the monorail.

My arthritis is rheumatoid, basically my body hates itself as much as my wife hates it. It's relatively mild, took a bit to figure out the meds but I'm just on methotrexate once per week and I usually feel about 95% so it doesn't affect my quality of life too much, I can even still go for runs which is great


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Levitra
> 
> Most don't get more than a few hours on cialis but some do for about 24-36hr


How much more do you want


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> How much more do you want


Right? Haha


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> You have 4?
> 
> ...


A set of twins or was it the mailman?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

manofrolex said:


> How much more do you want


Yeah, I guess walking around town or even around the house would be embarrassing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> How much more do you want


just need two minutes.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, I guess walking around town or even around the house would be embarrassing.


So would it qualify as an "unintentional post"?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> The MCAT I'm taking is the Monorail Conductor Aptitude Test, it will open tons of doors for my career, specifically the door that leads to the driver seat of the monorail.
> 
> My arthritis is rheumatoid, basically my body hates itself as much as my wife hates it. It's relatively mild, took a bit to figure out the meds but I'm just on methotrexate once per week and I usually feel about 95% so it doesn't affect my quality of life too much, I can even still go for runs which is great


Good luck. You have big shoes to fill and a storied history to uphold.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> just need two minutes.







If you're short on time, go to 2:53.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> If you're short ...


Howd you know?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Saw this one too.

"I wouldn't eat that banana"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> The MCAT I'm taking is the Monorail Conductor Aptitude Test, it will open tons of doors for my career, specifically the door that leads to the driver seat of the monorail.
> 
> My arthritis is rheumatoid, basically my body hates itself as much as my wife hates it. It's relatively mild, took a bit to figure out the meds but I'm just on methotrexate once per week and I usually feel about 95% so it doesn't affect my quality of life too much, I can even still go for runs which is great


LOL OK....

Yeah has few friends with RA. Meds and coping...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait.... so, you're not in Hong Kong?


I think his soul is in Canada but his body is in Hong Kong.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> he is and dreams of returning to Canada


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> How does it compare the the SLA?


Only superficial resemblance. Both are Willard's. The SLA033 is in a much higher class, largely due to the 8L35 movement.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@jorgenl btw I liked the BTWD acronym.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Spotted near the back of a local shop. "In the safe", they also have a TT Daytona, gold Sub, and a couple DD40s. Asking 11 for the DJ and 22 for the SkyDweller.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> @jorgenl btw I liked the BTWD acronym.


What about WWBTD?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Spotted near the back of a local shop. "In the safe", they also have a TT Daytona, gold Sub, and a couple DD40s. Asking 11 for the DJ and 22 for the SkyDweller.
> 
> View attachment 15723305


GF

Meanwhile, this has been at this Costco for maybe three years now.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Meanwhile, this has been at this Costco for maybe three years now.
> View attachment 15723408


Nice box

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Lady Galaga and I are today celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary. Some facts:

Back in ‘93 we had exactly 405 guests at our wedding. 

Tag Heuer was very popular and I thought the stainless steel variety was the coolest watch on the planet. 

I was 24 and Lady Galaga was 19. (No she wasn’t pregnant, despite her grandfather buying us a pram because he was convinced she was). 

After 5 years of marriage my parents intervened and gave me advice because they thought I was sterile. We did however have our first child soon after the intervention. 

I’ve worked for the same employer since I was married.

I wouldn’t swap my wife for anyone (she is very tolerant and family orientated) and she still can take my breath away with her beauty.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> A set of twins or was it the mailman?


Twins...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga and I are today celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary. Some facts:
> 
> Back in '93 we had exactly 405 guests at our wedding.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Twins...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Whew!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That makes 3.. The collective memory is intact..


You've got the GMT back on OoO. Gun - Mary - Tooth.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> is "wind" code for?


I think he meant to say wank but autocorrect you know....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> The MCAT I'm taking is the Monorail Conductor Aptitude Test, it will open tons of doors for my career, specifically the door that leads to the driver seat of the monorail.
> 
> My arthritis is rheumatoid, basically my body hates itself as much as my wife hates it. It's relatively mild, took a bit to figure out the meds but I'm just on methotrexate once per week and I usually feel about 95% so it doesn't affect my quality of life too much, I can even still go for runs which is great


Cannot Like that post. Sounds bad for the body rheumatoid arthritis. Sucks.

If you become a monorail conductor, you'll need a new watch, a Ball Conductor.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga and I are today celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary. Some facts:
> 
> Back in '93 we had exactly 405 guests at our wedding.
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Galaga and Lady Galaga.

Sounds like you've had a great life together, and I hope you have many more great years to come...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> just need two minutes.


LOL


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga and I are today celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary. Some facts:
> 
> Back in '93 we had exactly 405 guests at our wedding.
> 
> ...


Čestitam, nadam se još puno sretnih godina koje dolaze


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think his soul is in Canada but his body is in Hong Kong.


That's an out of body experience!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga and I are today celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary. Some facts:
> 
> Back in '93 we had exactly 405 guests at our wedding.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Whew!


The most common question I get asked about them is:

1. Are they boys or girls?
A: One of each

Usually followed by

2. Are they identical?
A : Yes, then I walk off...
....

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Only superficial resemblance. Both are Willard's. The SLA033 is in a much higher class, largely due to the 8L35 movement.


Speaking of which, my local TV station broadcasted Apocalypse Now Redux on Friday night. It was nearly four hours long and I missed the last 30 minutes as I fell asleep on the couch. Darn it. I still haven't got to the end of the movie!!!

But yeah, at least I did get to see Captain Willard and the Seiko as well as the famous Colonel with his GMT Master without the bezel.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga and I are today celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary. Some facts:
> 
> Back in '93 we had exactly 405 guests at our wedding.
> 
> ...


Happy 28th Wedding Anniversary brother Galaga! Wish you blessed marriage and many more years of joy. Here's to the happy couple.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Čestitam, nadam se još puno sretnih godina koje dolaze


Very impressive. Thank you very much.

Svaka Čast.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks Sap. I'm stoked for you with your latest acquisition and I'm not talking about watches or bikes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The most common question I get asked about them is:
> 
> 1. Are they boys or girls?
> A: One of each
> ...












So, if the girl cut her hair, she will look like the brother? Or if the brother kept his hair long, he'll look like the sister?

Wow! I wished I had a twin like that. Inwall the pranks I could do in school....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I was 24 and Lady Galaga was 19. (No she wasn't pregnant, despite *her grandfather buying us a pram *because he was convinced she was).


That's kinda hilarious ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga and I are today celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary. Some facts:
> 
> Back in '93 we had exactly 405 guests at our wedding.
> 
> ...


Congratulations ...wish you both the best.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> i had a friend who was that way for longest time. Then recently opposite happened. He had a hard time getting hard with GF but no such difficulty with the wife.


Guilty conscience.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Since he's in Hong Kong, then it's the city that never sleeps. Let's party!


Hard pass!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Thanks Sap. I'm stoked for you with your latest acquisition and I'm not talking about watches or bikes.


Thank you Galaga


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Still have original sample in top drawer.. Been working for years now.


A buddy was an executive with Pfizer when those things first came out. He was quite popular...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> The fact that this thread has been sustained for all this time is amazing. I don't always have the time to read everything but I sincerely wish all of you well. It's incredible that some trinket on a wrist can bring us all together and for me personally I blame @sportura for putting **** on my Omega and me attacking him with enthusiastic venom almost 4 years ago.
> 
> How quickly the time has past.
> 
> PS - Rolex rules!


I have had a guy telling me that my Omega 300MC is only worth $3.2K I think he may be lowballing me.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The most common question I get asked about them is:
> 
> 1. Are they boys or girls?
> A: One of each
> ...


Kinda like my son..."where did the red hair come from??"

"Well, the postman i guess??"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another day of packing _and_ unpacking. Still unpacking from Phase 1 and getting ready for the movers for Phase 2 tmrw.

Gonna have to ask the boss for more Jenna breaks...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today's been a tough day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Kinda like my son..."where did the red hair come from??"
> 
> "Well, the postman i guess??"


my son became the postman ....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, if the girl cut her hair, she will look like the brother? Or if the brother kept his hair long, he'll look like the sister?
> 
> Wow! I wished I had a twin like that. Inwall the pranks I could do in school....


They are nothing alike. Not in looks, behaviours, interests, or anything...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> They are nothing alike. Not in looks, behaviours, interests, or anything...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


One for the Nature vs. Nurture debate in favor of Nature...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is also another example of Nature.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More Nature.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

That tic is a real shame...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I think his soul is in Canada but his body is in Hong Kong.


Long term astral projection?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Only superficial resemblance. Both are Willard's. The SLA033 is in a much higher class, largely due to the 8L35 movement.


 Both can co-exist in a collection. Ticks different tocks.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga and I are today celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary. Some facts:
> 
> Back in '93 we had exactly 405 guests at our wedding.
> 
> ...


congrats sir. To you and the mrs.
When i see your handle, am reminded of the nintendo game.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hard pass!


Dude, I can't even use the word "hard" with that one...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Čestitam, nadam se još puno sretnih godina koje dolaze


is Galaga a Croat?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> congrats sir. To you and the mrs.
> When i see your handle, am reminded of the nintendo game.


Which is why I use it. My father gave me an arse kicking in front of my friends for playing it after school at the local milk bar because he considered it gambling.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Speaking of which, my local TV station broadcasted Apocalypse Now Redux on Friday night. It was nearly four hours long and I missed the last 30 minutes as I fell asleep on the couch. Darn it. I still haven't got to the end of the movie!!!
> 
> But yeah, at least I did get to see Captain Willard and the Seiko as well as the famous Colonel with his GMT Master without the bezel.


good thing you missed the apocalypse and still with us.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Guilty conscience.


will tell him that


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is also another example of Nature.
> 
> View attachment 15723734


if she wants me to nurture her ...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Speaking of which, my local TV station broadcasted Apocalypse Now Redux on Friday night. It was nearly four hours long and I missed the last 30 minutes as I fell asleep on the couch. Darn it. I still haven't got to the end of the movie!!!
> 
> But yeah, at least I did get to see Captain Willard and the Seiko as well as the famous Colonel with his GMT Master without the bezel.


I liked the original better.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Which is why I use it. My father gave me an arse kicking in front of my friends for playing it after school at the local milk bar because he considered it gambling.


And then you became Australian, if not World Champion, correct?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

As promised, minus the lie, it's actually bucatini carbomara


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Which is why I use it. My father gave me an arse kicking in front of my friends for playing it after school at the local milk bar because he considered it gambling.


I got kicked out of my local milk bar because I could sit there playing Galaga all day for 20c...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I liked the original better.


I can't remember. That was so long ago. I think I fell asleep on that one too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I got kicked out of my local milk bar because I could sit there playing Galaga all day for 20c...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Ended up going with the SBGJ203 (barely used from an AD). As much as I like the blue on the Boutique edition, I couldn't justify paying $3,000 more for it (including taxes, there).

Not my picture (Time and Tide):


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

On a side note, full speed ahead on our third floor renovations. Just got back initial plans. Revised expected this week and then beginning the fun part in picking out flooring and such.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I think his soul is in Canada but his body is in Hong Kong.


身在曹營心在漢

An old Chinese saying, meaning while he was "trapped" in enemy territory, his heart and soul remained home. There's a whole back story but I'm not gonna bore you guys with it.

Well, in my case maybe it's the other way around


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga and I are today celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary. Some facts:
> 
> Back in '93 we had exactly 405 guests at our wedding.
> 
> ...


Wow, a congrats is in order!

A side question - is it customary for the bride's family or the groom's to pay for the wedding over there? For us Chinese it's always the groom's and to this day I still think that money could've been spent elsewhere for better use. We had over 300 guests and the banquet was held in a 5 star hotel so to say the bill was "substantial" would be an understatement.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy 28th Wedding Anniversary brother Galaga! Wish you blessed marriage and many more years of joy. Here's to the happy couple.


Tsk tsk tsk...You know how those two in the gif ended up right? 

There, FIFY.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Kinda like my son..."where did the red hair come from??"
> 
> "Well, the postman i guess??"


LMAO!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Wow, a congrats is in order!
> 
> A side question - is it customary for the bride's family or the groom's to pay for the wedding over there? For us Chinese it's always the groom's and to this day I still think that money could've been spent elsewhere for better use. We had over 300 guests and the banquet was held in a 5 star hotel so to say the bill was "substantial" would be an understatement.


In the Serbian tradition we split the bill. However the groom's expenses end up being more because we give a substantial gift to the brides, brother.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> In the Serbian tradition we split the bill. However the groom's expenses end up being more because we give a substantial gift to the brides, brother.


oh. PF's greeting was in Serbian. Congrats again.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Wow, a congrats is in order!
> 
> A side question - is it customary for the bride's family or the groom's to pay for the wedding over there? For us Chinese it's always the groom's and to this day I still think that money could've been spent elsewhere for better use. We had over 300 guests and the banquet was held in a 5 star hotel so to say the bill was "substantial" would be an understatement.


Yeah, always found that to be ridiculous. So much money just to impress people that you don't care about. My wife and I paid for our own wedding.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> As promised, minus the lie, it's actually bucatini carbomara
> View attachment 15723797


Damm that looks great brother. Do you make your own pasta? I'm really thinking about buying one of those new pasta makers.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga and I are today celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary. Some facts:
> 
> Back in '93 we had exactly 405 guests at our wedding.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sir and Lady @Galaga on your anniversary. Sheesh 405 guests - you guys know how to party! When my wife and I finally decided to marry we only invited our kids 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, always found that to be ridiculous. So much money just to impress people that you don't care about. My wife and I paid for our own wedding.


Tell me about it right? It's such a silly tradition. Not to mention the money my mom spent on "blinging" herself up for the occasion...

My wife and I couldn't care less either way but my father insisted we had a "big" wedding as I'm the eldest (長子嫡孫, another really silly Chinese thing) so he paid for it. I was working with my father at the time so technically the company paid for it.

Should have went traveling and bought a few Rolexes instead eh?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Speaking of which, my local TV station broadcasted Apocalypse Now Redux on Friday night. It was nearly four hours long and I missed the last 30 minutes as I fell asleep on the couch. Darn it. I still haven't got to the end of the movie!!!
> 
> But yeah, at least I did get to see Captain Willard and the Seiko as well as the famous Colonel with his GMT Master without the bezel.


Don't want to ruin the movie for you but someone dies at the end  Awesome music.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> my son became the postman ....


Not a postman joke but > 10 kids here are tracking their biological father - a sperm donator. When the guy donated his fluid his identity was confidential but with our new laws kids have the right to know who their biological parents are. Well, maybe it is a postman story after all - can't exclude the possibility 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That tic is a real shame...
> 
> View attachment 15723740


Miss Mars?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Tell me about it right? It's such a silly tradition. Not to mention the money my mom spent on "blinging" herself up for the occasion...
> 
> My wife and I couldn't care less either way but my father insisted we had a "big" wedding as I'm the eldest (長子嫡孫, another really silly Chinese thing) so he paid for it. I was working with my father at the time so technically the company paid for it.
> 
> Should have went traveling and bought a few Rolexes instead eh?


Exactly!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> On a side note, full speed ahead on our third floor renovations. Just got back initial plans. Revised expected this week and then beginning the fun part in picking out flooring and such.


Are you contracting out or doing the renovations yourself?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Tsk tsk tsk...You know how those two in the gif ended up right?
> 
> There, FIFY.


Seriously? I've never watched more than a few spread out episodes. I thought it was the other guy that was always looking for a partner.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga and I are today celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary. Some facts:
> 
> Back in '93 we had exactly 405 guests at our wedding.
> 
> ...


Well I'm pretty confident that if I had had a baby pram standing in the corner of our bedroom we would never have conceived. Smart move of your parents to intervene and move the pram out to the garage 

Congrats again.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Tell me about it right? It's such a silly tradition. Not to mention the money my mom spent on "blinging" herself up for the occasion...
> 
> My wife and I couldn't care less either way but my father insisted we had a "big" wedding as I'm the eldest (長子嫡孫, another really silly Chinese thing) so he paid for it. I was working with my father at the time so technically the company paid for it.
> 
> Should have went traveling and bought a few Rolexes instead eh?


Yep. His and her Daytonas were probably unwanted and collecting dust at the time.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Seriously? I've never watched more than a few spread out episodes. I thought it was the other guy that was always looking for a partner.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


They separated and Robin stayed single thereafter.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yep. His and her Daytonas were probably unwanted and collecting dust at the time.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Dang! Who would have thought. If only we had our crystal balls...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Because Djokovic will win the AO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Because Djokovic will win the AO
> View attachment 15724162


He has. If he carries on his form, he is going to become the tennis Greatest of All Time player. Time to go buy that Seiko... oh wait. I am not into tennis so I don't care.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He has. If he carries on his form, he is going to become the tennis Greatest of All Time player. Time to go buy that Seiko... oh wait. I am not into tennis so I don't care.


no doubt he will get to 20 (maybe even this year and surpass it next year). Question is if Roger and Rafa can add to theirs.

Rafa maybe has a couple of French in him. Hoping Roger still gets to win in Wimbledon or Flushing Meadows. Loved watching the Federer-Nadal rivalry at its peak.

at least if Roger wins, i have a Rolex to wear in his honor. For Rafa, i dont have a Richard Mille.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> no doubt he will get to 20 (maybe even this year and surpass it next year). Question is if Roger and Rafa can add to theirs.
> ..
> at least if Roger wins, i have a Rolex to wear in his honor. For Rafa, i dont have a Richard Mille.


Sshhh..  don't mention Djokovic around these parts. His greatest, number 1 fan, fellow Serbian is never too far away.

As for Roger, I doubt he will win another as it so becoming an increasingly difficult task. He doesn't even have the calendar year grand slam to his name. So far, only one man has won all four grand slams in the same year and did it twice.

As for Rafa, he's injury plagued and not so sure he is fit enough this year. But if he does, then you will need to buy that Richard Mille watch to commemorate such a historic event!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sshhh..  don't mention Djokovic around these parts. His greatest, number 1 fan, fellow *Serbian* is never too far away.
> 
> As for Roger, I doubt he will win another as it so becoming an increasingly difficult task. He doesn't even have the calendar year grand slam to his name. So far, only one man has won all four grand slams in the same year and did it twice.
> 
> As for Rafa, he's injury plagued and not so sure he is fit enough this year. But if he does, then you will need to buy that Richard Mille watch to commemorate such a historic event!


he might be busy celebrating his anniversary?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sshhh..  don't mention Djokovic around these parts. His greatest, number 1 fan, fellow Serbian is never too far away.
> 
> As for Roger, I doubt he will win another as it so becoming an increasingly difficult task. He doesn't even have the calendar year grand slam to his name. So far, only one man has won all four grand slams in the same year and did it twice.
> 
> As for Rafa, he's injury plagued and not so sure he is fit enough this year. But if he does, then you will need to buy that Richard Mille watch to commemorate such a historic event!


trumpeting your fellow Aussie? My brother in Perth was named after him. Fitting he migrated to Australia. He named his son after Rafa.

Imagine how many Grand Slams Nadal would have if he wasnt injury prone. Didnt even think he would equal Federer. But he did.

not sure who would win a major again first (if at all): Roger or Tiger


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ...I am not into tennis so I don't care.


What about the young Jenna?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What about the young Jenna?
> 
> View attachment 15724455


Give me the current Jenna....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday and still no football. Tiffany, smiling bravely, will try to muddle through...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Damm that looks great brother. Do you make your own pasta? I'm really thinking about buying one of those new pasta makers.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah. That's bucatini, I don't even know if you can make it at home (?). That was an Italy product, boughv it on Amazon though


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are you contracting out or doing the renovations yourself?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I am the opposite of a handy man so most definitely using a contractor. The architect is guesstimating $50-$60K for the full job but I am budgeting $75K since that seems too low to me.

Either way, since my wife nixed my hot tub in the back idea, I get to at least get a giant soaking tub with jets in the upstairs bathroom. That was my compromise.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I am the opposite of a handy man so most definitely using a contractor. The architect is guesstimating $50-$60K for the full job but I am budgeting $75K since that seems too low to me.
> 
> Either way, since my wife nixed my hot tub in the back idea, I get to at least get a giant soaking tub with jets in the upstairs bathroom. That was my compromise.


We've got a large tub with jets in our upstairs bathroom right next the a sauna. Our youngest daughter occasionally liked to have a spa night with her friends, otherwise the tub sits empty collecting dust.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> We've got a large tub with jets in our upstairs bathroom right next the a sauna. Our youngest daughter occasionally liked to have a spa night with her friends, otherwise the tub sits empty collecting dust.


I pretty frequently take long soaking baths. I actually think I am part fish.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sshhh..  don't mention Djokovic around these parts. His greatest, number 1 fan, fellow Serbian is never too far away.
> 
> As for Roger, I doubt he will win another as it so becoming an increasingly difficult task. He doesn't even have the calendar year grand slam to his name. So far, only one man has won all four grand slams in the same year and did it twice.
> 
> As for Rafa, he's injury plagued and not so sure he is fit enough this year. But if he does, then you will need to buy that Richard Mille watch to commemorate such a historic event!


So you, Pong and Galaga are tennis players? Who else? I used to play.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Nah. That's bucatini, I don't even know if you can make it at home (?). That was an Italy product, boughv it on Amazon though


You're way too modest, bro.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> I am the opposite of a handy man so most definitely using a contractor. The architect is guesstimating $50-$60K for the full job but I am budgeting $75K since that seems too low to me.
> 
> Either way, since my wife nixed my hot tub in the back idea, I get to at least get a giant soaking tub with jets in the upstairs bathroom. That was my compromise.


Hopefully it's not too noisy those indoor jetted tubs.

When we moved into our current house, and before our bathroom renovation, we had one of those. We never used the jets because it was way too noisy. The jets are supposed to make you relax right?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You're way too modest, bro.


Sometimes! I agree


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> ...
> Either way, since my wife nixed my hot tub in the back idea, I get to at least get a giant soaking tub with jets in the upstairs bathroom for me and my new mistress. That was my compromise.


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> We've got a large tub with jets in our upstairs bathroom right next the a sauna. Our youngest daughter occasionally liked to have a spa night with her friends, otherwise the tub sits empty collecting dust.


Pics of your daughter's friends or it didn't happen.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Wow, a congrats is in order!
> 
> A side question - is it customary for the bride's family or the groom's to pay for the wedding over there? For us Chinese it's always the groom's and to this day I still think that money could've been spent elsewhere for better use. We had over 300 guests and the banquet was held in a 5 star hotel so to say the bill was "substantial" would be an understatement.


Bride family pays here... I know that well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, always found that to be ridiculous. So much money just to impress people that you don't care about. My wife and I paid for our own wedding.


Haha you would have liked Mrs BT and I country wedding.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cannot Like that post. Sounds bad for the body rheumatoid arthritis. Sucks.
> 
> If you become a monorail conductor, you'll need a new watch, a Ball Conductor.


Yeah it's not great but overall a minor inconvenience. My doctor says I'm not supposed to drink but I still do, but the good thing is I've proactively joined the liver transplant list so by the time mine craps out I'll have a backup on standby.

hahaha Ball Conductor.... that's just a damn funny name for a watch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I am the opposite of a handy man so most definitely using a contractor. The architect is guesstimating $50-$60K for the full job but I am budgeting $75K since that seems too low to me.
> 
> Either way, since my wife nixed my hot tub in the back idea, I get to at least get a giant soaking tub with jets in the upstairs bathroom. That was my compromise.


Get that contract locked in if possible...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Yeah it's not great but overall a minor inconvenience. My doctor says I'm not supposed to drink but I still do, but the good thing is I've proactively joined the liver transplant list so by the time mine craps out I'll have a backup on standby.
> 
> hahaha Ball Conductor.... that's just a damn funny name for a watch


Was it Steve Jobs that jumped the line? Best bet is to have few billion laying around. Or buy lottery tickets.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So you, Pong and Galaga are tennis players? Who else? I used to play.


I actually played in the summers during middle and high school. I could probably pick up a racket and not get totally embarrassed if playing another recreational player/playing for fun. But not really my game


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

i played a lot of tennis when i lived in Oz

singles on tue an thu nights, doubles on sat morning followed by beers at Paddo Tavern beer garden.

occasionally we got to use the center court at Milton tennis center.....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

On a moving break.










Tonight and tmrw won't be pretty.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF on a beer run for the guys when they finish.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Hopefully it's not too noisy those indoor jetted tubs.
> 
> When we moved into our current house, and before our bathroom renovation, we had one of those. We never used the jets because it was way too noisy. The jets are supposed to make you relax right?


It's a consideration for sure. Need to hear them in person.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Get that contract locked in if possible...


Nothing yet. Need to finalize plans first and then go to the contractors after. We are likely going with the local contractor who works with the architect regularly but I do want to get at least 2 other bids.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> During the Australian Open former champion player and world number 1 and now commentator, Jim Courier was wearing a sports Rolex. Can anyone guess what it may have been without using google ?


white gold Blue Sub?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> it's been fun... hardly anyone bothers to read it all now except maybe Dog and I..but it's nice when so many regulars are posting


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Who rubbed my magic lamp?


speaking of putting the band back together, welcome back


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

drhr said:


> Indeed, well said, thanks for taking the time to post/comment, it means a lot to me


younhave a Memovox from memory? Possibly a modern one with no date?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Nothing yet. Need to finalize plans first and then go to the contractors after. We are likely going with the local contractor who works with the architect regularly but I do want to get at least 2 other bids.


Just saying... Expect prices to rise.. So sooner the better..

My daughter doing a 200k addition told her the same


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> younhave a Memovox from memory? Possibly a modern one with no date?





Gunnar_917 said:


> younhave a Memovox from memory? Possibly a modern one with no date?


Whoa, unlike mine your memory has stayed with you Gunnar, excellent . . . . yeah, it's gone though


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Why? Didn't you have a roll of toilet paper at the ready?!?


taking a guess del has moved to Australia the place where the first thing to be sold out in an emergency isn't food, it's TP


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> taking a guess del has moved to Australia the place where the first thing to be sold out in an emergency isn't food, it's TP


Thus......

Had to start replenishing some supplies recently as they dipped below 6 months for first time in a while.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Just saying... Expect prices to rise.. So sooner the better..
> 
> My daughter doing a 200k addition told her the same


This.

Same thing happens to us every single time we have any renovations done by a contractor.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> This.
> 
> Same thing happens to us every single time we have any renovations done by a contractor.


LOL probably true but I'm predicting... I advised Mrs BT against selling her timber last year so I better be right.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> speaking of putting the band back together, welcome back


There's a thousand white rappers in the sea, but it feels so empty without me


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Just saying... Expect prices to rise.. So sooner the better..
> 
> My daughter doing a 200k addition told her the same


They are already through the roof as is, unfortunately.

Not gonna complain too much with the 2.5% mortgage rate and all


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> They are already through the roof as is, unfortunately.
> 
> Not gonna complain too much with the 2.5% mortgage rate and all


That is gonna rise also.. So as I remember be glad you are locked in.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> LOL probably true but I'm predicting... I advised Mrs BT against selling her timber last year so I better be right.


You better be!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> We've got a large tub with jets in our upstairs bathroom right next the a sauna. Our youngest daughter occasionally liked to have a spa night with her friends, otherwise the tub sits empty collecting dust.


We've got a large sunken bath/spa in our onsuite. Probably used less than 10 times in nearly 20 years. Money would have been better spent on a watch...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Hopefully it's not too noisy those indoor jetted tubs.
> 
> When we moved into our current house, and before our bathroom renovation, we had one of those. We never used the jets because it was way too noisy. The jets are supposed to make you relax right?


We had the pump mounted outside the house for that reason. Still pretty loud though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Haha yes yes. Appreciate the love. It's been an interesting last 4 months for sure with the new practice I joined and my basically second job learning how to stock trade for a living


Congrats on the new job


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, this is it. My 26,000th post on Watch U Seek. Celebrating with all my speedposting friends here.
> 
> View attachment 15721839


Congrats but why didn't you do a sh.tty thread like those losers who consider a post count a life milestone???


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Friend of mine is a social influencer


LOL I would just get a new friend


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> so if all goes well... when would you be practicing? not meaning to be debbie downed just curious...what kind of arthritis?


BT MCAT is a Simpsons reference


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> The MCAT I'm taking is the Monorail Conductor Aptitude Test, it will open tons of doors for my career, specifically the door that leads to the driver seat of the monorail.


and a family of possums


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Good luck. You have big shoes to fill and a storied history to uphold.
> 
> View attachment 15722878


I dream of the day to witness a cosmic ballet as a passenger on Tooth's monorail


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga and I are today celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary. Some facts:
> 
> Back in '93 we had exactly 405 guests at our wedding.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> white gold Blue Sub?


Milgauss like Jman's.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Congrats but why didn't you do a sh.tty thread like those losers who consider a post count a life milestone???


With a giveaway. Otherwise I won't pay attention...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> he might be busy celebrating his anniversary?


Ding! Ding!

You got it!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> trumpeting your fellow Aussie? My brother in Perth was named after him. Fitting he migrated to Australia. He named his son after Rafa.
> 
> Imagine how many Grand Slams Nadal would have if he wasnt injury prone. Didnt even think he would equal Federer. But he did.
> 
> not sure who would win a major again first (if at all): Roger or Tiger


You go! Tiger!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What about the young Jenna?
> 
> View attachment 15724455


My kind of girl.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

drhr said:


> Whoa, unlike mine your memory has stayed with you Gunnar, excellent . . . . yeah, it's gone though
> View attachment 15724964


Don't ask me how I remember that it was you who owned that watch.

I really like that No date version of that watch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> BT MCAT is a Simpsons reference


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So you, Pong and Galaga are tennis players? Who else? I used to play.


LOL. Only my wife plays tennis. I used to "play" tennis just to date her but I wasn't very good at it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Milgauss like Jman's.


Ah right

I replied to that query then relaised that there were probably 10 pages worth of catching up on, like an idiot I read them


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> With a giveaway. Otherwise I won't pay attention...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


to paraphrase Sport, like the complainers who cannot get a Rolex at MSRP you gotta want something for nothing ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15725163


That actually works well with my cosmic ballet comment


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Thus......
> 
> Had to start replenishing some supplies recently as they dipped below 6 months for first time in a while.


Having a stockpile at home is fantastic.

A couple of weeks ago when my state government announced a snap lockdown due to a case of covid, people were frantically buying food supplies, toilet paper and booze. Long queues everywhere.

We just went about our own business like nothing happened. No stress, no sweat. Bliss.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't ask me how I remember that it was you who owned that watch.
> 
> I really like that No date version of that watch


I'm with you, there's been a few that I let go when I was still trying to establish my 'druthers and now miss, this is one of 'em . . .


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Only my wife plays tennis. I used to "play" tennis just to date her but I wasn't very good at it.


hahaha

I did play tennis as a kid, I was pretty decent but lost interest when I was about 12 (after playing for 6 years). I still will have a hit from time to time and it's quite interesting to see some of the shots I can still play (after a few practice shots)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> This.
> 
> Same thing happens to us every single time we have any renovations done by a contractor.


Oldest trick in the book. It's bait and switch contractor style.

They bait a potential client by quoting a price and once the house owner has signed up and they've made a mess of your house, they will start "finding" things they never found before and the additional costs come thick and fast.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We've got a large sunken bath/spa in our onsuite. Probably used less than 10 times in nearly 20 years. Money would have been better spent on a watch...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You guys just convinced me that I should not install a spa / pool in the backyard.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> BT MCAT is a Simpsons reference


So, brother Tooth is trolling us? He's not driving the monorail then?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> and a family of possums


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I would just get a new friend


Advice taken on board. Thanks!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Don't ask me how I remember that it was you who owned that watch.
> 
> I really like that No date version of that watch


You've been dreaming of drhr?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ah right
> 
> I replied to that query then relaised that there were probably 10 pages worth of catching up on, like an idiot I read them


Don't apologise. At least we know you didn't read ahead and you have read all the post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha
> 
> I did play tennis as a kid, I was pretty decent but lost interest when I was about 12 (after playing for 6 years). I still will have a hit from time to time and it's quite interesting to see some of the shots I can still play (after a few practice shots)


Same. I can play but I ain't good at it. I bet the old dame Margaret Court can swing her racket better than me at her age. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Off topic:

I wonder if CMSgt is keeping an eye on a couple of newbies who are smashing it with posts in the images section and elsewhere?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oldest trick in the book. It's bait and switch contractor style.
> 
> They bait a potential client by quoting a price and once the house owner has signed up and they've made a mess of your house, they will start "finding" things they never found before and the additional costs come thick and fast.


Sadly I'm hardly a handyman, best I've ever done was install an automatic garage door opener...

Guess when I do go back I'll have to live in a detached/condo, minimizing the need for maintenance.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Only my wife plays tennis. I used to "play" tennis just to date her but I wasn't very good at it.


Same here. Used to play in highschool but never really any good. I still remember the first racket I had.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You guys just convinced me that I should not install a spa / pool in the backyard.


It's a money pit. Especially if you happen to live in colder regions like Toronto... absolutely USELESS and takes LOADS of money to upkeep.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually played in the summers during middle and high school. I could probably pick up a racket and not get totally embarrassed if playing another recreational player/playing for fun. But not really my game


Are used to play tournaments as a junior and i used to teach tennis. University days.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> i played a lot of tennis when i lived in Oz
> 
> singles on tue an thu nights, doubles on sat morning followed by beers at Paddo Tavern beer garden.
> 
> occasionally we got to use the center court at Milton tennis center.....


Ah the Paddo tavern, had me some nice meals there over the years. I remember they did a great seafood smorgasbord many years ago.

My Grandmother was a Barmaid at some famous Brisbane Hotels, particularly in the Valley. She ended her career at the Colmslie Tavern.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Sadly I'm hardly a handyman, best I've ever done was install an automatic garage door opener...
> 
> Guess when I do go back I'll have to live in a detached/condo, minimizing the need for maintenance.


I'm so looking forward to the new townhouse in December!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife told me I can keep both the Datejust and the Omega, so that's what I'm doing for now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> is Galaga a Croat?


Serbian as I recall.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> 身在曹營心在漢
> 
> An old Chinese saying, meaning while he was "trapped" in enemy territory, his heart and soul remained home. There's a whole back story but I'm not gonna bore you guys with it.
> 
> Well, in my case maybe it's the other way around


We enjoy back stories and nothing you post bores us.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Sadly I'm hardly a handyman, best I've ever done was install an automatic garage door opener...
> 
> Guess when I do go back I'll have to live in a detached/condo, minimizing the need for maintenance.


Condos are worse. Common property problems and you've got drainage running through your property from your neighbours. Just hope no one flushed a sanitary napkin down and clogged up the sewer pipe in your unit....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Same here. Used to play in highschool but never really any good. I still remember the first racket I had.


No wonder my wife always said to me "use your head"

I was wondering what she's talking about.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Ah the Paddo tavern, had me some nice meals there over the years. I remember they did a great seafood smorgasbord many years ago.
> 
> My Grandmother was a Barmaid at some famous Brisbane Hotels, particularly in the Valley. She ended her career at the Colmslie Tavern.


I only remember Milton for the Eiffel Tower, La Dolce Vita.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My wife told me I can keep both the Datejust and the Omega, so that's what I'm doing for now.


Told you. The Rolex has super powers. She's changed her mind. Soon she'll tell you to sell the Omega.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I only remember Milton for the Eiffel Tower, La Dolce Vita.


Yeah, used to there. Lived down the road. Baroona rd. Then moved to petrie terrace


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Was it Steve Jobs that jumped the line? Best bet is to have few billion laying around. Or buy lottery tickets.


All I need is 25k and a ticket to Venezuela


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> We've got a large sunken bath/spa in our onsuite. Probably used less than 10 times in nearly 20 years. Money would have been better spent on a watch...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


When we solicited bids to renovate the bathroom in our condo, one of the contractors offered, for a mere $17k or so, to install a combination double shower and steam sauna unit. And this in a bathroom that barely fit a tub, sink, and toilet.

Ended up working with an Army vet who did it for something like $5k in a week. Went back to him when we had the whole place redone in preparation for selling it, and he and his crew did a great job.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> My wife told me I can keep both the Datejust and the Omega, so that's what I'm doing for now.


Honestly, that's a good two-fer pair of watches. I'd be satisfied if I were in the same boat.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Yeah, used to there. Lived down the road. Baroona rd. Then moved to petrie terrace


I used to live in Winston along Newmarket Road, off the road from Enogerra Barracks.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Condos are worse. Common property problems and you've got drainage running through your property from your neighbours. Just hope no one flushed a sanitary napkin down and clogged up the sewer pipe in your unit....


We had a neighbor who was never taught that you probably shouldn't shove ALL OF YOUR FOOD WASTE INTO THE SINK GARBAGE DISPOSAL. So we sometimes got mangled-up food burbling up through our kitchen sink drain. I shot a video, showing what was probably fragments of fish, and took it over to show him, saying, Dude, can you stop it, this is nasty.

What I liked about condo living was how we managed the common property, like how roof replacement or groundskeeping was paid for through a common fund. I spent a couple terms on the association board and saw how, yes, we really were trying to do the right thing for the entire building, and that our condo fees were being spent wisely.

But yeah, what I didn't like was how deep into the weeds it could get when trying to determine who was responsible for plumbing issues and whatnot. I had a leaky shower faucet that I didn't know was causing a problem downstairs until I happened to meet the contractor working down there; and what sucked was, the condo bylaws had no protection for the damage-ee, so it was up to me to be a good neighbor and cover the cost other owner's insurance claim (which of course I did). Had another neighbor who attempted to fix their dishwasher and broke a pipe, ruining their downstairs neighbor's kitchen cabinets - but they refused responsibility, saying that the downstairs neighbor should've had insurance to cover it.

Actually, both of the above situations were why I refused to do any major work in our unit. Hiring a pro meant that we'd also benefit from their insurance in case they cut into a water line or something. If the neighbor with the dishwasher had hired a plumber, the who-pays-for-what drama would've never happened.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> When we solicited bids to renovate the bathroom in our condo, one of the contractors offered, for a mere $17k or so, to install a combination double shower and steam sauna unit. And this in a bathroom that barely fit a tub, sink, and toilet.
> 
> Ended up working with an Army vet who did it for something like $5k in a week. Went back to him when we had the whole place redone in preparation for selling it, and he and his crew did a great job.


Those are the best people to get to do work.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> My wife told me I can keep both the Datejust and the Omega, so that's what I'm doing for now.


Very nice! I think the two watches compliment each other. I think either could be a one-watch "collection" but they are definitely different.

The blue face on the Omega is stunning, and it's versatile. Love the symmetry on the dial and the clean no-date look.

The date just is classic, and the white dial is stunning. It may be one of the best "GADA" watches with water resistance, clean steel bracelet, clean dial, and date cyclops!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> We had a neighbor who was never taught that you probably shouldn't shove ALL OF YOUR FOOD WASTE INTO THE SINK GARBAGE DISPOSAL. So we sometimes got mangled-up food burbling up through our kitchen sink drain. ..
> 
> what I didn't like was how deep into the weeds it could get when trying to determine who was responsible for plumbing issues and whatnot. ... the condo bylaws had no protection for the damage-ee, so it was up to me to be a good neighbor and cover the cost other owner's insurance claim (which of course I did).
> 
> groundskeeping was paid for through a common fund. I spent a couple terms on the association board and saw how, yes, we really were trying to do the right thing for the entire building, and that our condo fees were being spent wisely.


The cons out weigh the pros. Been there and done that. NO thanks.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those are the best people to get to do work.


He talked us _out_ of a lot of costly shyt, too. He reminded us that we were renovating to sell, not renovating to keep - which meant that off-the-shelf parts like cabinets or appliances were plenty good enough and made fiscal sense. Some things you spend good money on, like water fixtures or electrical, but it's perfectly fine to use, for example, ceramic tile instead of natural stone.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> He talked us _out_ of a lot of costly shyt, too. He reminded us that we were renovating to sell, not renovating to keep - which meant that off-the-shelf parts like cabinets or appliances were plenty good enough and made fiscal sense. Some things you spend good money on, like water fixtures or electrical, but it's perfectly fine to use, for example, ceramic tile instead of natural stone.


Exactly why I said these people are the best to have around to do the job. Firstly, they don't muck around, secondly, they are not out to screw you or bleed you dry.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The cons out weigh the pros. Been there and done that. NO thanks.


I could probably tolerate a condo arrangement in a newer building. The one we were in was pushing 70 years old, though. And when we got the bathroom walls ripped out, we could see that the water mains were probably gonna need replacing sooner than later - and there's no flippin' way that the association could ever get all of it done. I'll give it another 20 years max before something awful happens.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> We had the pump mounted outside the house for that reason. Still pretty loud though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


So when you turn it on, your kids automatically think, "Ugh, mom and dad are doing it."


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> All I need is 25k and a ticket to Venezuela


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Guess when I do go back I'll have to live in a detached/condo, minimizing the need for maintenance.





Sappie66 said:


> I'm so looking forward to the new townhouse in December!


DON'T DO IT!!! Given a choice, volunteer for several kicks to the groin first.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Condos are worse. Common property problems and you've got drainage running through your property from your neighbours. Just hope no one flushed a sanitary napkin down and clogged up the sewer pipe in your unit....


Thanks for the visual...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> So you, Pong and Galaga are tennis players? Who else? I used to play.


i am not. I tried but failed. My dad is though.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Only my wife plays tennis. I used to "play" tennis just to date her but I wasn't very good at it.


things we do. I suddenly became a lover of softball and theater, among others, then just to be able my ex girlfriend (now wife).


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I used to live in Winston along Newmarket Road, off the road from Enogerra Barracks.


My wife works at Mt Maria Secondary College at Michelton, We live in Albany Creek.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

We are currently paying off a townhouse in Noosa. I am trying to persuade my wife to move there for retirement. It's in a resort.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You guys just convinced me that I should not install a spa / pool in the backyard.


pool in the backyard was validated during this pandemic.

at one point, pools were no longer standard as people just go to clubs to swim. But still we decided to have one. Good decision it turns out. Used a lot by kids during the lockdown.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So when you turn it on, your kids automatically think, "Ugh, mom and dad are doing it."


Eww...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks for the visual...


You're welcome.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> We are currently paying off a townhouse in Noosa. I am trying to persuade my wife to move there for retirement. It's in a resort.


Nice 

Got two mates living up there in the Sunshine Coast. Beautiful place but it's undergone quite a bit of development in the last ten years.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> pool in the backyard was validated during this pandemic.
> 
> at one point, pools were no longer standard as people just go to clubs to swim. But still we decided to have one. Good decision it turns out. Used a lot by kids during the lockdown.


I used to have a pool in the old house when the kids were younger but not anymore. They would rather spend time on the computer playing with friends these days or hang out in the mall.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I used to have a pool in the old house when the kids were younger but not anymore. They would rather spend time on the computer playing with friends these days or hang out in the mall.


Our aunt & uncle nearby have a pretty nice pool with complete privacy. I think it hardly ever gets used. If I lived there, I'd run a cord outside and do my teleworking from a deck chair.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> DON'T DO IT!!! Given a choice, volunteer for several kicks to the groin first.


We talking Omega ownership?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> We are currently paying off a townhouse in Noosa. I am trying to persuade my wife to move there for retirement. It's in a resort.


My aim is Tassie or Adelaide Hills


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> to paraphrase Sport, like the complainers who cannot get a Rolex at MSRP you gotta want something for nothing ;-)


I always want something for nothing if I can get it.

I certainly don't expect it though.

Not setting any expectations prevents disappointment and increases the unexpected joy of anything I do get...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha
> 
> I did play tennis as a kid, I was pretty decent but lost interest when I was about 12 (after playing for 6 years). I still will have a hit from time to time and it's quite interesting to see some of the shots I can still play (after a few practice shots)


I was a below average player as a teen, with a weak serve and inconsistent gameplay, but can still scare my son and pull off a random occasional double handed topspin backhand down the line, which was the only decent shot I had.

(He still thrashes me overall though...)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oldest trick in the book. It's bait and switch contractor style.
> 
> They bait a potential client by quoting a price and once the house owner has signed up and they've made a mess of your house, they will start "finding" things they never found before and the additional costs come thick and fast.


Been burnt badly before, will never renovate again...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

drhr said:


> Whoa, unlike mine your memory has stayed with you Gunnar, excellent . . . . yeah, it's gone though
> View attachment 15724964


Here's another memory burn.... you sold it in early 2015. I would have put in an offer (price was fair as I recall) but I had just moved to Denver and didn't have an address or banking info that matched my new location. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Our aunt & uncle nearby have a pretty nice pool with complete privacy. I think it hardly ever gets used. If I lived there, I'd run a cord outside and do my teleworking from a deck chair.


Make sure the power cord doesn't drop into the pool


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We talking Omega ownership?


Worse...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Worse...


what is worse than omega ownership?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My aim is Tassie or Adelaide Hills


Tassie = Bush fire, no where to run except jump into the ocean. Besides, every one on the island are relatives.

Adelaide Hills = Bush fire prone but at least you're near Penfolds Magill Estate. Home of the Grange. Yeah,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Not setting any expectations prevents disappointment and increases the unexpected joy of anything I do get.....


That's true. It's like sex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Been burnt badly before, will never renovate again...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Me neither and I am in the construction industry. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what is worse than omega ownership?


Owning a condo and having someone flush a sanitary pad down which get lodged in your unit. Then the plumber comes to break a hole in your wall and clear the blockage. Not before he unleashes a ton of crap in your house.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I always want something for nothing if I can get it.
> 
> I certainly don't expect it though.
> 
> ...


Me too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I was a below average player as a teen, with a weak serve and inconsistent gameplay, but can still scare my son and pull off a random occasional double handed topspin backhand down the line, which was the only decent shot I had.
> 
> (He still thrashes me overall though...)
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Mine was my slice shot which turns sharply (think Shane Warne, Mike Gatting ball movement). I still can play that shot as an an adult I'm better at it.

The ones I cannot do anymore is those beautiful low, flat powerful forehands (or rather I'vejust not played enough)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Here's another memory burn.... you sold it in early 2015. I would have put in an offer (price was fair as I recall) but I had just moved to Denver and didn't have an address or banking info that matched my new location. ?


Poor @drhr comes into OoO for the firs time and gets memory burnt twice. It's okay we're not bad .... except if you have under 100 posts


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Make sure the power cord doesn't drop into the pool


I just heard a story from a colleague who once worked with someone who put their toaster in the dishwasher


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tassie = Bush fire, no where to run except jump into the ocean. Besides, every one on the island are relatives.
> 
> Adelaide Hills = Bush fire prone but at least you're near Penfolds Magill Estate. Home of the Grange. Yeah,


LOL basically I'm moving to where bushfires are. Tassie will beokay, I'll be the only brown guy on the island

I haven't had Grange but I'm worried I won't like it. Regardless of pricepoint (well up to $200) I've never had a Cab-Shiraz blend I've liked


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Me neither and I am in the construction industry. LOL.


hahaha WOW


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Owning a condo and having someone flush a sanitary pad down which get lodged in your unit. Then the plumber comes to break a hole in your wall and clear the blockage. Not before he unleashes a ton of crap in your house.


ok. I'd rather buy an omega.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Q:


Pongster said:


> what is worse than omega ownership?


A:


Dogbert_is_fat said:


>


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Poor @drhr comes into OoO for the firs time and gets memory burnt twice. It's okay we're not bad .... except if you have under 100 posts


pretty sure he has visited before


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Marendra said:


> Here's another memory burn.... you sold it in early 2015. I would have put in an offer (price was fair as I recall) but I had just moved to Denver and didn't have an address or banking info that matched my new location. ?


Oboy . . . note to self (and wife) : keep long term care premiums up to date. Nice to know I priced it fairly, sorry you missed out . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Poor @drhr comes into OoO for the firs time and gets memory burnt twice. It's okay we're not bad .... except if you have under 100 posts


Ha . . . a function of age I'm quickly learning!
And for sure vast majority here are really good guys (taken at face value) with great senses of humor, I've enjoyed the laughs (even those at my expense  ), good stuff . . .


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Same here. Used to play in highschool but never really any good. I still remember the first racket I had.


I still have the last racket I ever bought in the 80's...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> When we solicited bids to renovate the bathroom in our condo, one of the contractors offered, for a mere $17k or so, to install a combination double shower and steam sauna unit. And this in a bathroom that barely fit a tub, sink, and toilet.
> 
> Ended up working with an Army vet who did it for something like $5k in a week. Went back to him when we had the whole place redone in preparation for selling it, and he and his crew did a great job.


A trusty contractor who won't rip you off is GOLD...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

drhr said:


> Ha . . . a function of age I'm quickly learning!
> And for sure vast majority here are really good guys (taken at face value) with great senses of humor, I've enjoyed the laughs (even those at my expense  ), good stuff . . .


"At self and others" that's the OoO humour motto


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I still have the last racket I ever bought in the 80's...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


My Snauwaert Vitas Gerulaitis Autograph:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> A trusty contractor who won't rip you off is GOLD...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I always hear that from the Aussies....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> My wife told me I can keep both the Datejust and the Omega, so that's what I'm doing for now.


Good outcome.

They are very different watches and can certainly co-exist in a collection.

At the very least this will give you more time to decide of one eventually does need to go...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So when you turn it on, your kids automatically think, "Ugh, mom and dad are doing it."


I reckon the kids used it more than us...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> We are currently paying off a townhouse in Noosa. I am trying to persuade my wife to move there for retirement. It's in a resort.


Nice...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> pool in the backyard was validated during this pandemic.
> 
> at one point, pools were no longer standard as people just go to clubs to swim. But still we decided to have one. Good decision it turns out. Used a lot by kids during the lockdown.


I second this.

Spa was a waste, but pool usage stepped up, and has always been popular with my kids, their friends and our extended family...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I just heard a story from a colleague who once worked with someone who put their toaster in the dishwasher


Of course! The toaster was dirty and needed a wash 

Unfortunately, after the wash cycle, the toaster is now... toast.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Only my wife plays tennis. I used to "play" tennis just to date her but I wasn't very good at it.


Did you end up proposing on the court just to get off it and in the bedroom 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL basically I'm moving to where bushfires are. Tassie will beokay, I'll be the only brown guy on the island
> 
> I haven't had Grange but I'm worried I won't like it. Regardless of pricepoint (well up to $200) I've never had a Cab-Shiraz blend I've liked


The brown guy on the island?










LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> ok. I'd rather buy an omega.


I figured. Smart choice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I still have the last racket I ever bought in the 80's...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


So do I. I have an old carbon fibre Yonex racket. Now that Naomi Osaka is Australian Open champ, these Yonex ones have come back to be in vogue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> A trusty contractor who won't rip you off is GOLD...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


But he will shoot you if you change your mind. It's his PTSD.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My Snauwaert Vitas Gerulaitis Autograph:


Did you buy that racket when Rod Laver was still playing?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Good outcome.
> 
> They are very different watches and can certainly co-exist in a collection.
> 
> ...


You should encourage him to sell his Omega. Never mind. Before long, he will meet Mr Sportura.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did you end up proposing on the court just to get off it and in the bedroom
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


No. I had to go to the bushes to let it off.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Same here. Used to play in highschool but never really any good. I still remember the first racket I had.


I had one that looked like that; but my first racket was made of wood.

Speaking of tennis, did you guys know that the garage port that Björn Borg grew up playing tennis against is sitting in a museum?










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Condos are worse. Common property problems and you've got drainage running through your property from your neighbours. Just hope no one flushed a sanitary napkin down and clogged up the sewer pipe in your unit....


There are pros and cons of course, meantime I'm just studying all possible alternatives. Just like the Loreato...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I had one that looked like that; but my first racket was made of wood.
> 
> Speaking of tennis, did you guys know that the garage port that Björn Borg grew up playing tennis against is sitting in a museum?
> 
> ...


No idea. But I still remember my Donnay rackets


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Our aunt & uncle nearby have a pretty nice pool with complete privacy. I think it hardly ever gets used. If I lived there, I'd run a cord outside and do my teleworking from a deck chair.


I've got a WiFi extender in the garage that provides coverage outside around the pool and BBQ area, and Mrs B5 and the kids regularly take a laptop or a device out there to work/study/play...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I had one that looked like that; but my first racket was made of wood.
> 
> Speaking of tennis, did you guys know that the garage port that Björn Borg grew up playing tennis against is sitting in a museum?
> 
> ...


Every country idolises its sporting heroes


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My aim is Tassie or Adelaide Hills


If I was going to move to anywhere in Australia to live after retirement, it would be on the Mornington Peninsula, or Perth...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL basically I'm moving to where bushfires are. Tassie will beokay, I'll be the only brown guy on the island
> 
> I haven't had Grange but I'm worried I won't like it. Regardless of pricepoint (well up to $200) I've never had a Cab-Shiraz blend I've liked


On the one occasion I had Grange at a working lunch, it was wasted on me.

It was certainly a nice red, but not 50 x as nice as the reds I was used to drinking to justify the price...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I had one that looked like that; but my first racket was made of wood.
> 
> Speaking of tennis, did you guys know that the garage port that Björn Borg grew up playing tennis against is sitting in a museum?
> 
> ...


That was the era in which I was most into tennis. Borg was my favorite player.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> If I was going to move to anywhere in Australia to live after retirement, it would be on the Mornington Peninsula, or Perth...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Be closer to Frankston eh?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> On the one occasion I had Grange at a working lunch, it was wasted on me.
> 
> It was certainly a nice red, but not 50 x as nice as the reds I was used to drinking to justify the price...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I'm a Tudor wine drinker, I like the 'Thinkimg man's crap'. That's for reds. White I like the 'affordables'


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That was the era in which I was most into tennis. Borg was my favorite player.


Same here. Enjoyed watching the Borg vs McEnroe battles.










Back in the day when I've got wood had double meanings

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Be closer to Frankston eh?


Definitely.
Forget Frankston and Frankston South, check out property and values in Frankston North, especially close to the beach...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Definitely.
> Forget Frankston and Frankston South, check out property and values in Frankston North, especially close to the beach...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Lol yeah i know. They started shooting up about 4-5 years ago (from memory) then went nuts maybe 2018/19??

Melbourne market (as in greater Melbourne) started making a ton of gains around 15/16 right??


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> My Snauwaert Vitas Gerulaitis Autograph:


Wow. You actually played with that little thing?

I never actually had any wood of my own, but the ones my school had for us to use were impossible for someone of my low standard to play with. Sweet spot the size of a 20c coin.

I found my (still) crappy aluminium racquet. It didn't improve my game at all...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So do I. I have an old carbon fibre Yonex racket. Now that Naomi Osaka is Australian Open champ, these Yonex ones have come back to be in vogue.


I wanted a Yonex because one of my older sister's friends had one, and I had a wee crush on her.

We used to play occasionally, and she used to thrash me mercilessly, until I took a game off her once, (Yes, just one game), and she stormed off and never played with me again.

That's when I learned that there was a time for strategically succumbing to the fairer sex...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> That was the era in which I was most into tennis. Borg was my favorite player.


He was a machine.
I was more a McEnroe fan though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I wanted a Yonex because one of my older sister's friends had one, and I had a wee crush on her.
> 
> We used to play occasionally, and she used to thrash me mercilessly, until I took a game off her once, (Yes, just one game), and she stormed off and never played with me again.
> 
> ...


Fairer sex? You'll be abused for those misogynistic remarks! Equal rights brother. Don't give an inch!

LOL. True story. I told my wife that since you want equal rights and I have to do housework, you'll have to go earn some money. End of discussion. We have celebrated 23 years wedding anniversary. No, I didn't marry as young as Galaga did.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> He was a machine.
> I was more a McEnroe fan though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I only watched McEnroe for the swearing and smashing of rackets.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I wanted a Yonex because one of my older sister's friends had one, and I had a wee crush on her.
> 
> We used to play occasionally, and she used to thrash me mercilessly, until I took a game off her once, (Yes, just one game), and she stormed off and never played with me again.
> 
> ...


You really should thank her you know


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Wow. You actually played with that little thing?
> 
> I never actually had any wood of my own, but the ones my school had for us to use were impossible for someone of my low standard to play with. Sweet spot the size of a 20c coin.
> 
> ...


I also had a wood racket and a junior prince metal racket. Not sure what metal made of. Certainly not the carbon graphite ones my dad uses.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That was the era in which I was most into tennis. Borg was my favorite player.


Same here, his top spin was CRAZY!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I only watched McEnroe for the swearing and smashing of rackets.


Didn't everyone?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ my earliest tennis spectator memory was watch women’s matches. Especially the serve when camera at a certain angle.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> ^ my earliest tennis spectator memory was watch women's matches. Especially the serve when camera at a certain angle.


So instead of Ponging them you "Perved them?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fairer sex? You'll be abused for those misogynistic remarks! Equal rights brother. Don't give an inch!
> 
> LOL. True story. I told my wife that since you want equal rights and I have to do housework, you'll have to go earn some money. End of discussion. We have celebrated 23 years wedding anniversary. No, I didn't marry as young as Galaga did.


I give them every inch...

#waytooeasy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I give them every inch...
> 
> #waytooeasy


Does that imply there are minimal to no plurals?

#waytooeasy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You really should thank her you know


Actually, I sometimes wonder to myself what my life would be like if I married one of the girls I went out with with I was younger. Missed a few opportunities to marry higher than my station. 

Life could have been a lot more different.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually, I sometimes wonder to myself what my life would be like if I married one of the girls I went out with with I was younger. Missed a few opportunities to marry higher than my station.
> 
> Life could have been a lot more different.


Godfrey!

But I would not have had those two wonderful kids!  yay!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I also had a wood racket and a junior prince metal racket. Not sure what metal made of. Certainly not the carbon graphite ones my dad uses.


I associate wood with golf...

Some people associate wood with something else...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Didn't everyone?


Some people thought he might be cute?

At one time, my wife had a mini crush on Andre Agassi. She is happy she has me now that he is bald. LOL.

I didn't like him because he dumped my childhood crush Brooke Shields. Thumbs down for him


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> ^ my earliest tennis spectator memory was watch women's matches. Especially the serve when camera at a certain angle.


Pervert.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So instead of Ponging them you "Perved them?


Never read ahead!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I give them every inch...
> 
> #waytooeasy


How many inches?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some people thought he might be cute?
> 
> At one time, my wife had a mini crush on Andre Agassi. She is happy she has me now that he is bald. LOL.
> 
> I didn't like him because he dumped my childhood crush Brooke Shields. Thumbs down for him


I think Agassi is better bald than with hair. Then again I have bias towards the bald look


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Pervert.


Hopefully he was a teenager back then


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol yeah i know. They started shooting up about 4-5 years ago (from memory) then went nuts maybe 2018/19??
> 
> Melbourne market (as in greater Melbourne) started making a ton of gains around 15/16 right??


Yep.

Developers started grabbing everything.

My dad had some cheap units there for years. They were getting old and needed serious maintenance, so he had been trying to sell for a while.

They went to auction in 2019 and 3 developers drove the price to around 30% above previous best offers...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fairer sex? You'll be abused for those misogynistic remarks! Equal rights brother. Don't give an inch!
> 
> LOL. True story. I told my wife that since you want equal rights and I have to do housework, you'll have to go earn some money. End of discussion. We have celebrated 23 years wedding anniversary. No, I didn't marry as young as Galaga did.


Well, she was fairer than me, so if the shoe fits...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> You really should thank her you know


Absolutely.
Very valuable lesson...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think Agassi is better bald than with hair. Then again I have bias towards the bald look


... and... I know how?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hopefully he was a teenager back then


I am sure that he was.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I've got a WiFi extender in the garage that provides coverage outside around the pool and BBQ area, and Mrs B5 and the kids regularly take a laptop or a device out there to work/study/play...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Who's a great dad??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I never actually had any wood of my own, but the ones my school had for us ...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Aren't there laws against that?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How many inches?


Never had a complaint, or perhaps they were just being polite...

But then again, I have a big tongue.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually, I sometimes wonder to myself what my life would be like if I married one of the girls I went out with with I was younger. Missed a few opportunities to marry higher than my station.
> 
> Life could have been a lot more different.


Going back in time doesn't change anything, hopefully.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I associate wood with golf...
> 
> Some people associate wood with something else...


#nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have a looong Zoom call today. This will be on my screen somewhere...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Does that imply there are minimal to no plurals?
> 
> #waytooeasy


And here I thought the saying is "every inch counts"? So no plural necessary.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some people thought he might be cute?
> 
> At one time, my wife had a mini crush on Andre Agassi. She is happy she has me now that he is bald. LOL.
> 
> I didn't like him because he dumped my childhood crush Brooke Shields. Thumbs down for him


i also had a childhood crush on her. Had a poster of her but couldnt post it on my wall.

Though first movie of hers i saw was sahara. I saw blue lagoon when i was an adult already.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hopefully he was a teenager back then


actually i was probably just a ten-ager then.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually, I sometimes wonder to myself what my life would be like if I married one of the girls I went out with with I was younger. Missed a few opportunities to marry higher than my station.
> 
> Life could have been a lot more different.


You want to be me?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i also had a childhood crush on her. Had a poster of her but couldnt post it on my wall.
> 
> Though first movie of hers i saw was sahara. I saw blue lagoon when i was an adult already.


Don't remember her in Sahara.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OoO be careful out there.... It's becoming the wild west again without Jason.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> OoO be careful out there.... It's becoming the wild west again without Jason.


I've been thinking the same thing these past few days so I've kept my mouth (fingers) shut (off the keyboard).


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you buy that racket when Rod Laver was still playing?


The one I learned with was my Dad's, from the mid-late 50s.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You want to be me?


I can only dream. Dreaming is free. Even a prisoner can dream when he sleeps.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OoO be careful out there.... It's becoming the wild west again without Jason.


C'mon Jason. Get your 8utt back here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Wow. You actually played with that little thing?


Ummm.......yeah. 

Played with wood  for a while.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I associate wood with golf...
> 
> Some people associate wood with something else...


But golf woods aren't wood anymore either.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I think Agassi is better bald than with hair. Then again I have bias towards the bald look


Before he was bald, he had a mullet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> And here I thought the saying is "every inch counts"? So no plural necessary.


How about fractions of inches?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i also had a childhood crush on her. Had a poster of her but couldnt post it on my wall.
> 
> Though first movie of hers i saw was sahara. I saw blue lagoon when i was an adult already.


You saw Blue Lagoon as an adult? Why?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Long time men...

First time ever I got the call....116610LN, 126610LN and a new version of the Blue Yacht-Master and I don't want any of them.
Lost for words...

edit....And I got to say it felt great!!!

Hope all are well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally done. Now back to what's really important.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's about time Gal makes an appearance here, it's been a while.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> How about fractions of inches?


So we are splitting hairs now?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> It's about time Jenna makes an appearance here, it's been a while.


FIFY.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.
> 
> View attachment 15726893


Ha ha - even I miss her after not seeing her&#8230;You guys haven't got girlfriends yet...Keep trying it'll happen sooner or later!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Mickey® said:


> Long time men...
> 
> First time ever I got the call....116610LN, 126610LN and a new version of the Blue Yacht-Master and I don't want any of them.
> Lost for words...
> ...


Real time updates - got a call back asking what I'm looking for...both available but I have to wait and see if the person before me wants them.

Daytona and OP41. Unreal and the only reason it's happening is because I bought a weekend play car...??


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Real time updates - got a call back asking what I'm looking for...both available but I have to wait and see if the person before me wants them.
> 
> Daytona and OP41. Unreal and the only reason it's happening is because I bought a weekend play car...??
> 
> View attachment 15726923


Right now I'd rather have that car than a new watch. Weekends are the only times I get to drive these days anyway.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Right now I'd rather have that car than a new watch. Weekends are the only times I get to drive these days anyway.


Oh I'm not getting rid of the car for a watch&#8230; I've gotten a lot of "watch clarity" lately.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> Oh I'm not getting rid of the car for a watch&#8230; I've gotten a lot of "watch clarity" lately.


Same here. I'm about 95% sure that the next watch I get will be a Swatch, and tbh, I've got no problem with it. (sometimes I feel like the lone Swatch shill on WUS)

I haven't given up on a luxury watch, though. Remember how my watch box is mostly populated by gifted watches? Especially the ones retailing over $1k? The primary reason I have more expensive brands in mind at all right now is MrsBS's cogent argument that I don't actually have any nice watches of my very own.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Same here. I'm about 95% sure that the next watch I get will be a Swatch, and tbh, I've got no problem with it. (sometimes I feel like the lone Swatch shill on WUS)
> 
> I haven't given up on a luxury watch, though. Remember how my watch box is mostly populated by gifted watches? Especially the ones retailing over $1k? The primary reason I have more expensive brands in mind at all right now is MrsBS's cogent argument that I don't actually have any nice watches of my very own.


I still have the six listed in sig...And I want nothing more.

Although if a Tiffany blue OP or white dial Daytona is available&#8230; I would get it in probably get rid of my DJ 41.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who's a great dad??


I don't think I'd win any popular votes with my teenagers though.

Is it just their mother and I, or do they not appreciate how lucky they are and resent all adults equally?

Oh wow.

I've turned into my parents...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Aren't there laws against that?


As there should be.

No less than 3 teachers at my old primary school were arrested/charged/accused. Sadly, much, much later. I was not a victim, but they were all disgusting humans and the rumours were rife when I was there.
One rotted in jail, the others got off easy by dying...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Real time updates - got a call back asking what I'm looking for...both available but I have to wait and see if the person before me wants them.
> 
> Daytona and OP41. Unreal and the only reason it's happening is because I bought a weekend play car...
> 
> View attachment 15726923


Check there's probably a digital clock somewhere in that thingy so no need for a new watch.

They say good luck comes in threes, or is it bad luck. What's your third and final wish?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Real time updates - got a call back asking what I'm looking for...both available but I have to wait and see if the person before me wants them.
> 
> Daytona and OP41. Unreal and the only reason it's happening is because I bought a weekend play car...??
> 
> View attachment 15726923


which OP41?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Same here. I'm about 95% sure that the next watch I get will be a Swatch, and tbh, I've got no problem with it. (sometimes *I feel like the lone Swatch shill on WUS*)
> 
> I haven't given up on a luxury watch, though. Remember how my watch box is mostly populated by gifted watches? Especially the ones retailing over $1k? The primary reason I have more expensive brands in mind at all right now is MrsBS's cogent argument that I don't actually have any nice watches of my very own.


in Rolex forum 4 sure


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> I still have the six listed in sig...And I want nothing more.
> 
> Although if a Tiffany blue OP or white dial Daytona is available&#8230; I would get it in probably get rid of my DJ 41.


you forgot GF in prior post...

IMO OP41 wears better than DJ41


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> which OP41?


Tiffany and one other she has to look. Did Rolex released the floodgates?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> in Rolex forum 4 sure


Yeah, definitely. I freely recognize that Swatches are cool for:

being inexpensive
can find a look that you might like
 and if you don't, wait till next quarter for the next batch of designs to drop

easy to maintain
no special tools required to change battery or strap

innovative construction (who else uses the case as the mainplate? Piaget did)
saved the Swiss when they needed it the most


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't think I'd win any popular votes with my teenagers though.
> 
> Is it just their mother and I, or do they not appreciate how lucky they are and resent all adults equally?
> 
> ...


I feel ya brother. But then I realize that they are just like I was and chalk it up to universal justice. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> you forgot GF in prior post...
> 
> IMO OP41 wears better than DJ41


Well I have to be corrected if I got the OP I will keep the DJ41 because it's fluted on Jubilee.

If I bought the Daytona even though at MSRP&#8230; I would definitely sell the DJ 41 out of Catholic guilt. ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Check there's probably a digital clock somewhere in that thingy so no need for a new watch.
> 
> They say good luck comes in threes, or is it bad luck. What's your third and final wish?


Lucky for me&#8230; Or is it bad luck? I don't believe in luck! That whole Catholic thing again... i'm not really "that Catholic" but I tend to hang on to a lot of it's lore and superstition... ?

I had a priest or maybe it was a nun tell me one time - "if you believe in luck then you don't believe in God". And that seem to resonate with me.

I also like&#8230;"The harder I work the luckier I get".


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Tiffany and one other she has to look. Did Rolex released the floodgates?


haven't heard that myself from ones that have my name... tiffany could be interesting...i've started to wonder about the 36s


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Oh I'm not getting rid of the car for a watch&#8230; I've gotten a lot of "watch clarity" lately.


That's a fun little car to drive. 
I realized myself that I'm not a watch collector. Just a couple that I love wearing and I'm good with it. The strap thing let's me change up the watches whenever I want. Collectors are great but I rarely wear the few I have now. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Lucky for me&#8230; Or is it bad luck? I don't believe in luck! That whole Catholic thing again... i'm not really "that Catholic" but I tend to hang on to a lot of it's lore and superstition... ?
> 
> I had a priest or maybe it was a nun tell me one time - "if you believe in luck then you don't believe in God". And that seem to resonate with me.
> 
> I also like&#8230;"The harder I work the luckier I get".


i believe heavily in luck


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Here you go @bsf... A Chicago couple retired to Jackson wy


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> i believe heavily in luck


Interesting&#8230; And I'm not saying I haven't been wrong 50% of the time in my life. ????


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> i played a lot of tennis when i lived in Oz
> 
> singles on tue an thu nights, doubles on sat morning followed by beers at Paddo Tavern beer garden.
> 
> occasionally we got to use the center court at Milton tennis center.....


Which courts ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> We are currently paying off a townhouse in Noosa. I am trying to persuade my wife to move there for retirement. It's in a resort.


I really like Noosa. Probably up there with Byron Bay shire as my favourite places on the east coast.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> But golf woods aren't wood anymore either.


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> How about fractions of inches?


Like 4 and 3/4 inches?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You saw Blue Lagoon as an adult? Why?


He was much older?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Long time men...
> 
> First time ever I got the call....116610LN, 126610LN and a new version of the Blue Yacht-Master and I don't want any of them.
> Lost for words...
> ...


Congratulations Mickey! You've weaned yourself off watches completely. Now you need to close your account and log off. (No, don't do that)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Finally done. Now back to what's really important.
> 
> View attachment 15726849


Done what? Moved?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's about time Gal makes an appearance here, it's been a while.


Oh yes! Oh yes!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So we are splitting hairs now?


It's important when you're measuring 4 and 3/4 inches and 4 and 5/8....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Ha ha - even I miss her after not seeing her&#8230;You guys haven't got girlfriends yet...Keep trying it'll happen sooner or later!


Unlike you. You've found love and you no longer post. We were not feeling the love brother.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Real time updates - got a call back asking what I'm looking for...both available but I have to wait and see if the person before me wants them.
> 
> Daytona and OP41. Unreal and the only reason it's happening is because I bought a weekend play car...
> 
> View attachment 15726923


A FIAT?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Oh I'm not getting rid of the car for a watch&#8230; I've gotten a lot of "watch clarity" lately.


Happy for you


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't think I'd win any popular votes with my teenagers though.
> 
> Is it just their mother and I, or do they not appreciate how lucky they are and resent all adults equally?
> 
> ...


Welcome to parenthood.

Goes round in roundabouts mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> That's a fun little car to drive.
> I realized myself that I'm not a watch collector. Just a couple that I love wearing and I'm good with it. The strap thing let's me change up the watches whenever I want. Collectors are great but I rarely wear the few I have now. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I am just surprised that he could fit into the car!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Lucky for me&#8230; Or is it bad luck? I don't believe in luck! That whole Catholic thing again... i'm not really "that Catholic" but I tend to hang on to a lot of it's lore and superstition...
> 
> I had a priest or maybe it was a nun tell me one time - "if you believe in luck then you don't believe in God". And that seem to resonate with me.
> 
> I also like&#8230;"The harder I work the luckier I get".












"Dazzz..." wrong answer.

You know what you're supposed to believe in.

Speak to Fr Simon in the other thread and he will sort you out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Here you go @bsf... A Chicago couple retired to Jackson wy
> View attachment 15727089


Nice 

Can I retire in the US? Do they give citizenship easily to their friends from Australia?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I really like Noosa. Probably up there with Byron Bay shire as my favourite places on the east coast.


Byron Bay and you'll be neighbours with Chris Hemsworth and Matt Damon


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice
> 
> Can I retire in the US? Do they give citizenship easily to their friends from Australia?


not legally but...
course if you a movie star...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> "Dazzz..." wrong answer.
> 
> You know what you're supposed to believe in.
> 
> Speak to Fr Simon in the other thread and he will sort you out.


there is no other thread


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Real time updates - got a call back asking what I'm looking for...both available but I have to wait and see if the person before me wants them.
> 
> Daytona and OP41. Unreal and the only reason it's happening is because I bought a weekend play car...??
> 
> View attachment 15726923


Hey there's now two Miata / MX5's in OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Real time updates - got a call back asking what I'm looking for...both available but I have to wait and see if the person before me wants them.
> 
> Daytona and OP41. Unreal and the only reason it's happening is because I bought a weekend play car...??
> 
> View attachment 15726923


Nice car!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> That whole Catholic thing again... i'm not really "that Catholic" but I tend to hang on to a lot of it's lore and superstition... ?


This sounds like most Catholics ;-)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Here you go @bsf... A Chicago couple retired to Jackson wy
> View attachment 15727089


That's a nice guest house. What's the main house look like?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Done what? Moved?


Done with moving but far from done with unpacking.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> OoO be careful out there.... It's becoming the wild west again without Jason.


How so?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey there's now two Miata / MX5's in OoO


Isn't this the other one?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Isn't this the other one?
> 
> View attachment 15727175


nah it's a 996 911


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> nah it's a 996 911


Godfrey, sorry B I just realised that was a tongue in cheek dig ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey, sorry B I just realised that was a tongue in cheek dig ;-)


It took some scrolling to find a crappy Boxster photo 🤣


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Which courts ?


Played all the different courts, hard court, rebound ace, grass. I think Milton had about 20 courts in the mid 90's.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I really like Noosa. Probably up there with Byron Bay shire as my favourite places on the east coast.


I spent a lot of time in noosa, my aussie ex wife grew up and still lives there....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> not legally but...
> course if you a movie star...


Damn. Anyway, all the movie stars are moving here to live. Think I will stay in Australia then.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> there is no other thread


The one in the premium members section where Fr Simon hangs out with some of us.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How so?


Read the "what happened to all the Rolex" thread yet? New sign up takes on sporty. It's like a first timer taking on Mayweather. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> there is no other thread


gf

there is no other thread


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> there is no other thread


Righty-o. Roger that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's a nice guest house. What's the main house look like?


think i have the guest house


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Don't remember her in Sahara.


one scene is still somewhat vivid to me. She's captured i think and she was thrown among the crowd. And the crowd (i think part reverence, part curiousity) begin to touch her and get a piece of her clothing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You saw Blue Lagoon as an adult? Why?


for some reason it wasnt among my friends' stash. I dont have a stash of my own. But did hear about it then.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> one scene is still somewhat vivid to me. She's captured i think and she was thrown among the crowd. And the crowd (i think part reverence, part curiousity) begin to touch her and get a piece of her clothing.


the movie i remember








Sahara (2005) - IMDb


Sahara: Directed by Breck Eisner. With Matthew McConaughey, Mark Aspinall, Steve Zahn, Rakie Ayola. Master explorer Dirk Pitt goes on the adventure of a lifetime of seeking out a lost Civil War battleship known as the "Ship of Death" in the deserts of West Africa while helping a WHO doctor being...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> So we are splitting hairs now?


does one count the hair in measuring?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Done with moving but far from done with unpacking.
> 
> View attachment 15727171


you pack with Jenna all over the house?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I really like Noosa. Probably up there with Byron Bay shire as my favourite places on the east coast.


Mate, give me a hoy im a born and bred Noosa...back in my day there was 36 kids on the school bus from sunshine through junction and hastings street..
Dave


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Byron Bay and you'll be neighbours with Chris Hemsworth and Matt Damon


I think I heard Zac Efron recently bought there as well?

Might have been somewhere else, not sure now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Mate, give me a hoy im a born and bred Noosa...back in my day there was 36 kids on the school bus from sunshine through junction and hastings street..
> Dave


I once camped in the camping ground at the end of Hastings street. 1989'ish....


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A FIAT?


??? I know!

I've been looking for a cheap 2 seater weekend convertible. MSRP on this Classica was just over $29k....paid $22,982 plus tax new 9 miles on it. Couldn't say no...

These are made in the same factory in Hiroshima Japan as the Miata which should "help" with reliability. But I got an 8 year 85,000 mile MOPAR MaxCare warranty from Zeigler... they are a massive dealer in Illinois that discounts MOPAR Warranty huge... so after eight years&#8230; I may just abandon it on the side of the road!!!

Car and driver isn't the "hardest reviewer" but...9/10 ain't bad.









2020 Fiat 124 Spider Review, Pricing, and Specs


The 124 Spider features a quieter cabin with a nicer interior and more trunk space than the Mazda Miata upon which it's based.




www.caranddriver.com





Wish me luck!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> It took some scrolling to find a crappy Boxster photo ?


I looked for some "crappy Boxsters" to buy but&#8230; All over priced and thoughts of repairs kept me up at night.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unlike you. You've found love and you no longer post. We were not feeling the love brother.


Flying around again for work. Can't judge lockdown Mickey to Free as a bird Mickey...plus that little car is keeping me off the web which is welcomed...Not withstanding you guys.

Also my sons college baseball season started so going to as many of those (all?) as I can...

Even venturing out to Cali March 8th for 4 days...into John Wayne airport and out of San Diego. I'm buying if anyone wants to hang! Will be in and around LaJolla... you should pop over! ?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Rabbit de Provence


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I once camped in the camping ground at the end of Hastings street. 1989'ish....


Got some of the best of it then mate.
We played tennis there where Sheraton is now..plus I remember the Milton courts well as a junior..small world
Dave


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Mate, give me a hoy im a born and bred Noosa...back in my day there was 36 kids on the school bus from sunshine through junction and hastings street..
> Dave


Cheers Dave. Just love it up there. Such a beautiful lifestyle and you can swim in the ocean all year round.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mickey® said:


> ??? I know!
> 
> I've been looking for a cheap 2 seater weekend convertible. MSRP on this Classica was just over $29k....paid $22,982 plus tax new 9 miles on it. Couldn't say no...
> 
> ...


I'm as annoyed by "badge engineering" as anyone (who tf was Cadillac trying to fool with the Cimarron?), but I very much like this Italian-ized Miata better than the original.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Got some of the best of it then mate.
> We played tennis there where Sheraton is now..plus I remember the Milton courts well as a junior..small world
> Dave


Went over to north shore many times in my suzuki 4x4 but sadly never to frazier Island...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm as annoyed by "badge engineering" as anyone (who tf was Cadillac trying to fool with the Cimarron?), but I very much like this Italian-ized Miata better than the original.


thanks! For some reason I don't think I could buy a Miata... well that is once someone told me the frontend looks like a cat squinting. ?

and the front end isn't as long.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Any of you brizzie boys ever been to luckys trattoria in the val?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

the transport workers union guys ( greek senator or mp?) used to serve mixed grille breakfast off latrobe tce, feckin great


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's a nice guest house. What's the main house look like?


Hey I found a pic


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> I've been looking for a cheap 2 seater weekend convertible. MSRP on this Classica was just over $29k....paid $22,982 plus tax new 9 miles on it. Couldn't say no...
> 
> These are *made in the same factory in Hiroshima Japan*
> 
> Wish me luck!


Sounds like you got a good deal. Just want to check to see if there's any radiation on the car...

Just kidding. I visited Hiroshima back in 2005. Nice place but the atomic bomb museum was quite confronting.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sounds like you got a good deal. Just want to check to see if there's any radiation on the car...
> 
> Just kidding. I visited Hiroshima back in *2005*. Nice place but the atomic bomb museum was quite confronting.


better than 1945


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I often look at channels with old westerns and such..thus the commercials are geared to old men..this is new one and dam it sounds like fun...

The *UroLift* Device is placed through the obstructed urethra to access the enlarged prostate. The device compresses the tissue and delivers tiny implants to lift and hold prostate tissue out of the way, thus opening the urethra. The permanent implants keep the tissue in place, like tiebacks on a window curtain.

think I rather have a rabid wolf chewing on my privates


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I often look at channels with old westerns and such..thus the commercials are geared to old men..this is new one and dam it sounds like fun...
> 
> The *UroLift* Device is placed through the obstructed urethra to access the enlarged prostate. The device compresses the tissue and delivers tiny implants to lift and hold prostate tissue out of the way, thus opening the urethra. The permanent implants keep the tissue in place, like tiebacks on a window curtain.
> 
> think I rather have a rabid wolf chewing on my privates


It sounds like the beginning of a science fiction / horror movie.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Cheers Dave. Just love it up there. Such a beautiful lifestyle and you can swim in the ocean all year round.


Agreed mate,
Some beautiful spots on the coastline we are lucky to enjoy.
A very sound acquisition mate imho..we built a lot of places along the river and through sunshine in the 70's and 80's.
I still love this part of the coast and would be great to catch up one day...
From my verandah, I can see the back of North Shore on a non hazy day as clear as a bell.
All the best mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Any of you brizzie boys ever been to luckys trattoria in the val?


When I go out with my sons in the valley..I can never remember where the bloody hell we end up.
When Krish is up and running, we'll have to give it a burl


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> So we are splitting hairs now?


Umm.... we have to use fractions that small?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Isn't this the other one?
> 
> View attachment 15727175


No!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> nah it's a 996 911


Yep


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey, sorry B I just realised that was a tongue in cheek dig ;-)


Hehe


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Played all the different courts, hard court, rebound ace, grass. I think Milton had about 20 courts in the mid 90's.


Do you do clay?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> for some reason it wasnt among my friends' stash. I dont have a stash of my own. But did hear about it then.


Stash?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you do clay?


I hated playing on clay courts


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I hated playing on clay courts


Does a number on your socks.

I didn't mind, once you get the slide down. Topspin bites like crazy, which I liked.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I often look at channels with old westerns and such..thus the commercials are geared to old men..this is new one and dam it sounds like fun...
> 
> The *UroLift* Device is placed through the obstructed urethra to access the enlarged prostate. The device compresses the tissue and delivers tiny implants to lift and hold prostate tissue out of the way, thus opening the urethra. The permanent implants keep the tissue in place, like tiebacks on a window curtain.
> 
> think I rather have a rabid wolf chewing on my privates


Does it come with an instructional video?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's important when you're measuring 4 and 3/4 inches and 4 and 5/8....


How did you...

Nevermind.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> How did you...
> 
> Nevermind.


I'm weirdly attracted to her...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Stash?


There are pron 'staches and there are pron stashes.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I'm weirdly attracted to her...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She does have a nice box.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Edited.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> There are pron 'staches and there are pron stashes.


That's a 'not allowed with 100ft of a playground' 'stach


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> better than 1945


I wouldn't have lived to tell the tale!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Does a number on your socks.
> 
> I didn't mind, once you get the slide down. Topspin bites like crazy, which I liked.


Yeah I didn't like the sliding around. If I was to play now I'd ruin my ankles


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I often look at channels with old westerns and such..thus the commercials are geared to old men..this is new one and dam it sounds like fun...
> 
> The *UroLift* Device is placed through the obstructed urethra to access the enlarged prostate. The device compresses the tissue and delivers tiny implants to lift and hold prostate tissue out of the way, thus opening the urethra. The permanent implants keep the tissue in place, like tiebacks on a window curtain.
> 
> think I rather have a rabid wolf chewing on my privates


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It sounds like the beginning of a science fiction / horror movie.


Horror movie for sure


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you do clay?


Majority of courts in Australia are hard courts and there's some lawn courts but those are the specialist ones. Don't recall ever seeing a clay court in these parts. But then again, in the outback, they're all clay courts


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm weirdly attracted to her...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's weird. What about Gal?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Majority of courts in Australia are hard courts and there's some lawn courts but those are the specialist ones. Don't recall ever seeing a clay court in these parts. But then again, in the outback, they're all clay courts


True! You'd think Australia would be famous for clay courts! Endless supply!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Edited.


You would have been okay! There's been worse here.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's weird. What about Gal?


Hey!

It's OoO, I can be attracted to both...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> You would have been okay! There's been worse here.


I haven't been sanctioned _YET, _So I suppose I'm being cautious about it until I break my sanction cherry... ? ???


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Majority of courts in Australia are hard courts and there's some lawn courts but those are the specialist ones. Don't recall ever seeing a clay court in these parts. But then again, in the outback, they're all clay courts


Plenty of clay courts around here when I was a kid. Had them at all the local tennis clubs and schools. We called them En tout cas, and they were a pain as had to be swept and rolled after each set.

Most have since been replaced by artificial surfaces...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> I haven't been sanctioned _YET, _So I suppose I'm being cautious about it until I break my sanction cherry...


Dang!

I missed it.

OoO is pretty much self-moderated these days.

That doesn't mean we don't follow the rules, just that we all are pretty aware of them by now, and keep ourselves and each other in check.

Post it again, and we'll let you know if you broke any rules...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> When I go out with my sons in the valley..I can never remember where the bloody hell we end up.
> When Krish is up and running, we'll have to give it a burl


Sure mate. In 3 months time I should be fully recovered. Still walking with 1 crutch and it's still pains. Another surgery in April and rehab, after that healthy as a horse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I'm weirdly attracted to her...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Ha ha , same here mate.
Haven't seen this gif for a while. Nice to bring it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> the movie i remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...


different film


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> Any of you brizzie boys ever been to luckys trattoria in the val?


Yes indeed I have.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I often look at channels with old westerns and such..thus the commercials are geared to old men..this is new one and dam it sounds like fun...
> 
> The *UroLift* Device is placed through the obstructed urethra to access the enlarged prostate. The device compresses the tissue and delivers tiny implants to lift and hold prostate tissue out of the way, thus opening the urethra. The permanent implants keep the tissue in place, like tiebacks on a window curtain.
> 
> think I rather have a rabid wolf chewing on my privates


And they call it "Less Invasive Treatment Option"...

OUCH!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Sure mate. In 3 months time I should be fully recovered. Still walking with 1 crutch and it's still pains. Another surgery in April and rehab, after that healthy as a horse.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the same injury from last year?

I thought it was only a small break, or did I miss something?

Hope it's not too painful while waiting for surgery...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> And they call it "Less Invasive Treatment Option"...
> 
> OUCH!


That looks like fun.

Thanks for sharing...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Is that the same injury from last year?
> 
> I thought it was only a small break, or did I miss something?
> 
> ...


It's the same mate. But turned out to be a more serious and tricky one. Lisfranc injury. Undergone one surgery to put the screws in on Jan and the surgery in April to take it out. Weight bearing started this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> It's the same mate. But turned out to be a more serious and tricky one. Lisfranc injury. Undergone one surgery to put the screws in on Jan and the surgery in April to take it out. Weight bearing started this week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch!

Good to hear you are on the road to recovery...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> It's the same mate. But turned out to be a more serious and tricky one. Lisfranc injury. Undergone one surgery to put the screws in on Jan and the surgery in April to take it out. Weight bearing started this week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get better soon enough


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You would have been okay! There's been worse here.


what did i miss?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Plenty of clay courts around here when I was a kid. Had them at all the local tennis clubs and schools. We called them En tout cas, and they were a pain as had to be swept and rolled after each set.
> 
> Most have since been replaced by artificial surfaces...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


here we have shell courts


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Are you girls done talking about tennis yet? Rather talk about designer man purses or Fanny packs. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Majority of courts in Australia are hard courts and there's some lawn courts but those are the specialist ones. Don't recall ever seeing a clay court in these parts. But then again, in the outback, they're all clay courts


So right mate..all " Ant Bed" courts..bloody greatnfun in those smaller communities

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


>


This is possibly the only photo like this taken from Fort Dennison, of any watch... nice!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Another grey day @ 60 N










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Are you girls done talking about tennis yet? Rather talk about designer man purses or Fanny packs.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ok.

Let's talk...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Another grey day @ 60 N
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Piepan RJ...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Got a little regular maintenance procedure scheduled for the morning.

Should be pretty straight forward, but the preparation is terrible...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Got a little regular maintenance procedure scheduled for the morning.
> 
> Should be pretty straight forward, but the preparation is terrible...
> 
> ...


This could help solve it one way or another...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Got a little regular maintenance procedure scheduled for the morning.
> 
> Should be pretty straight forward, but the preparation is terrible...
> 
> ...


pics or gtfo


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Are you girls done talking about tennis yet? Rather talk about designer man purses or Fanny packs.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Bugs me how the military PX carries no men's Coach bags whatsoever. I have to go to the outlet mall instead.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> pics or gtfo


are you serious, sir?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Bugs me how the military PX carries no men's Coach bags whatsoever. I have to go to the outlet mall instead.


my boss wants me to carry a man-bag or purse. I dont want.

But when we travel, i accede as i need something to carry all those stuff needed to handle four kids. And this is on top of each of the kids having their little backpacks and the nannies having their own backpacks.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> my boss wants me to carry a man-bag or purse. I dont want.
> 
> But when we travel, i accede as i need something to carry all those stuff needed to handle four kids. And this is on top of each of the kids having their little backpacks and the nannies having their own backpacks.


I got a little "murse" because they were cheap enough and I wanted to see what it's like not having my pockets loaded with smartphone-keys-wallet. Not too bad, honestly.

And for traveling, I've got the Star Wards-themed one that carries our iPad and snacks for the plane, and a smaller one for day trips (which, last time, carried water, camera, pocket Wifi, cash, and whatever else).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I got a little "murse" because they were cheap enough and I wanted to see what it's like not having my pockets loaded with smartphone-keys-wallet. Not too bad, honestly.
> 
> And for traveling, I've got the Star Wards-themed one that carries our iPad and snacks for the plane, and a smaller one for day trips (which, last time, carried water, camera, pocket Wifi, cash, and whatever else).


that's why i reluctantly agreed to have a bag. My pockets just not big enough.

i also carry those: ipads, snacks, water, camera, pocket wifi. Well, not cash.

some other stuff i carried in my bag: ecobags, phone chargers, passports, tripod, umbrella, toilet seat cover, wet wipes


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> pics or gtfo


Ok.

Tonight's dinner...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Does it come with an instructional video?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes urolift. Com

Commercials have fire boats spraying water


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Tonight's dinner...
> 
> ...


had that procedure done once before i turned 40 i think. Part of health plan.

turns out i didnt need to before 40 if no symptoms. But hospitals package it with HMOs so the machines get used.

still i was afraid something would come up. Glad that results were clean. Havent had that procedure again. I hope i would never find the need.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's a 'not allowed with 100ft of a playground' 'stach


Hey wait a minute...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Hey!
> 
> It's OoO, I can be attracted to both...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes but define weirdly


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> different film


What's yours?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> had that procedure done once before i turned 40 i think. Part of health plan.
> 
> turns out i didnt need to before 40 if no symptoms. But hospitals package it with HMOs so the machines get used.
> 
> still i was afraid something would come up. Glad that results were clean. Havent had that procedure again. I hope i would never find the need.


I've had a few now.

Family history of bowel cancer, so play it safe...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Yes but define weirdly


I'm attracted to a pretty girl putting a box on her head...

Not weird enough?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Are you girls done talking about tennis yet? Rather talk about designer man purses or Fanny packs.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Man purses the worst


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

It's tueeeesday


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just saw on FB that a guy I used to perform music with (thirty years ago... dang), who's already lost both lower legs to diabetes, is in the ER and suffering a lot of clotting. Says the docs are running out of options. Talking about peritoneal dialysis (yikes).


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Get better soon enough


Thanks mate.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> I've had a few now.
> 
> Family history of bowel cancer, so play it safe...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I think I am due again this year, I have Diverticulosis


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Thanks mate.


Heard about your foot @Krish47

You got your foot in a moon boot to aid with walking and taking the load off the foot? We will check back on your foot in two years' time. Meanwhile, no more cricket for you.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> my boss wants me to carry a man-bag or purse. I dont want.
> 
> But when we travel, i accede as i need something to carry all those stuff needed to handle four kids. And this is on top of each of the kids having their little backpacks and the nannies having their own backpacks.


It's a European Carry all


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Hey wait a minute...


hahaha but BT yours isn't attached to that face


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I think I am due again this year, I have Diverticulosis


Cannot like this. Any idea what gave rise to this?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> What's yours?


The one with Brooke Shields 1983


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's a European Carry all


When a man is made by his wife to carry a handbag, you know he has been domesticated....

Poor Pongster.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Just saw on FB that a guy I used to perform music with (thirty years ago... dang), who's already lost both lower legs to diabetes, is in the ER and suffering a lot of clotting. Says the docs are running out of options. Talking about peritoneal dialysis (yikes).


Horrible for him BSi.

I know plenty of people living with Diabetes and managing it, but it's one of those ailments that can turn very nasty for some.

Hope he has plenty of love and support...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> I think I am due again this year, I have Diverticulosis


Had to Google it.

Hope you are managing it and not suffering regular symptoms?

I've never really been careful with my diet, and enjoy my food, but at some point I probably need to start taking more care.

My daughter is starting studying Nutrition/Dietetics so I expect she will need a guinea pig...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Horrible for him BSi.
> 
> I know plenty of people living with Diabetes and managing it, but it's one of those ailments that can turn very nasty for some.
> 
> Hope he has plenty of love and support...


I really hope so, too. From his posts over the years, it sounds like he's been below the poverty line a long time, living on disability and in care facilities. But I guess the best spin would be, he also hasn't been living in isolation.

MrsBS's mom has been doing dialysis for three years or so, and she's been doing about as well as one could hope.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's a European Carry all


Well played.

It's been a while since I've seen a Seinfeld reference...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I really hope so, too. From his posts over the years, it sounds like he's been below the poverty line a long time, living on disability and in care facilities. But I guess the best spin would be, he also hasn't been living in isolation.
> 
> MrsBS's mom has been doing dialysis for three years or so, and she's been doing about as well as one could hope.


Best wishes for Mrs BS mother as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is possibly the only photo like this taken from Fort Dennison, of any watch... nice!!


Thanks mate, except it's at Lady Macquarie's chair.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just saw Tiger Woods has been in a serious car crash and is in surgery on his legs.

From the condition of the car, he's lucky to have survived...



SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Just saw Tiger Woods has been in a serious car crash and is in surgery on his legs.
> 
> From the condition of the car, he's lucky to have survived...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Was he being chased by a golf club wielding woman he cheated on?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Just saw Tiger Woods has been in a serious car crash and is in surgery on his legs.
> 
> From the condition of the car, he's lucky to have survived...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I think it was an inside job. Jk. 
Hope he recovers. Love that guy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just popped up in my feed so I looked her up.

She has some fine legs...

















SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Just saw Tiger Woods has been in a serious car crash and is in surgery on his legs.
> 
> From the condition of the car, he's lucky to have survived...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


In the news helicopter video I'm looking at, it looks like the body shell is completely intact. (we'll disregard for now the fact that it had rolled as far as it did off the roadway) In the days of our youth, we could be sure that anyone in an accident like this would've been 100% fawked. The fact that he was already conscious and talking with police, and now he's in surgery for leg injuries -- I'm realizing how it would've been so much worse.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I think I am due again this year, I have Diverticulosis


Most do... Generally not big issue unless you like pumpkin seeds


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Was he being chased by a golf club wielding woman he cheated on?


Seems like an early morning, single car accident, in good conditions, so I suspect there's more to it that the media either doesn't know, or hasn't made public yet...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Just popped up in my feed so I looked her up.
> 
> She has some fine legs...
> 
> ...


I'm gonna throw it out there. I have no idea who she is but I can tell you she's a trailer park princess. Fun looking girl. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha but BT yours isn't attached to that face


Here's my old BTWD love bite


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I think it was an inside job. Jk.
> Hope he recovers. Love that guy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Would not wish serious injuries on anyone, but he's done some pretty stupid things in the past, let's hope this isn't self induced...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Seems like an early morning, single car accident, in good conditions, so I suspect there's more to it that the media either doesn't know, or hasn't made public yet...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Probably up to the cops and insurance whether to release any data recorded by the car.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

British I think.

Singer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> In the news helicopter video I'm looking at, it looks like the body shell is completely intact. (we'll disregard for now the fact that it had rolled as far as it did off the roadway) In the days of our youth, we could be sure that anyone in an accident like this would've been 100% fawked. The fact that he was already conscious and talking with police, and now he's in surgery for leg injuries -- I'm realizing how it would've been so much worse.


Seatbelts save lives...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

My procedure today...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cannot like this. Any idea what gave rise to this?


Age happens.... It's usually not a big deal just small pockets in intestine.. 
Like I said don't eat pointy things or you might puncture one and then you get operated on and maybe die from sepsis

Least that's what my Mama did..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> The one with Brooke Shields 1983


Must have different name will look it up


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Probably up to the cops and insurance whether to release any data recorded by the car.


Or the drug and alcohol test results...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Seatbelts save lives...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That, and danged-near roll cages built into unibody frames. I'll give Ralph Nader credit for kicking the auto industry in the groin.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Must have different name will look it up


Don't bother.









Sahara (1983) - IMDb


Sahara: Directed by Andrew V. McLaglen, John Guillermin. With Brooke Shields, Lambert Wilson, John Rhys-Davies, Horst Buchholz. Intent on winning a competition in place of her distinguished late father, beautiful young heiress Dale takes on the guise of a man and competes in his spot, embarking...




m.imdb.com





Horrible movie...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Horrible for him BSi.
> 
> I know plenty of people living with Diabetes and managing it, but it's one of those ailments that can turn very nasty for some.
> 
> ...


As you know my son in law nephorologist 
Diabetes type 2 while managed ain't something you want. Try hard to keep weight down exercise etc so when you reach peak at 26....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Well played.
> 
> It's been a while since I've seen a Seinfeld reference...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Had to Google it.
> 
> Hope you are managing it and not suffering regular symptoms?
> 
> ...


My colonoscopies showed that up years ago... NBD for me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That, and danged-near roll cages built into unibody frames. I'll give Ralph Nader credit for kicking the auto industry in the groin.


Nice 59


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Thanks mate, except it's at Lady Macquarie's chair.


Oh yeah it is to; nice pics!

I found a nice spot the other day; it's a lookout on the Cahill expressway above Circular Quay station. There's little to no one who knows it exists


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Was he being chased by a golf club wielding woman he cheated on?


That's cold


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> That's cold


I thought it was funny


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> That, and danged-near roll cages built into unibody frames. I'll give Ralph Nader credit for kicking the auto industry in the groin.


A lot of the safety features of modern cars, such as seatbelts, roll cages, crumple zones etc were developed from Motor Racing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Another fugitive on the run caught today nearby... Was talking to couple swat team guys 39 minutes ago and hadn't caught at that time... Said they had searched 10 Sq miles... I said just put bounty on him and turn deer hunters loose.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I thought it was funny


It was


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> It was


Gf

I told my daughter a bit ago if you lie, you are a liar.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I thought it was funny


Had my knee surgery last year.. Asked doc if I could play golf now... Yes.. A miracle since I couldn't play ever..

Cheap joke


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Another fugitive on the run caught today nearby... Was talking to couple swat team guys 39 minutes ago and hadn't caught at that time... Said they had searched 10 Sq miles... *I said just put bounty on him and turn deer hunters loose.*


hahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> A lot of the safety features of modern cars, such as seatbelts, roll cages, crumple zones etc were developed from Motor Racing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


There is so much tech that has originated in motorsport which is filtered to passenger vehicles over the years; from both a safety and efficiency standpoints. It's a shame it's not widely known


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I told my daughter a bit ago if you lie, you are a liar.


you forgot to Godfrey yourself


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> you forgot to Godfrey yourself


Thx fixed


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> In the news helicopter video I'm looking at, it looks like the body shell is completely intact. (we'll disregard for now the fact that it had rolled as far as it did off the roadway) In the days of our youth, we could be sure that anyone in an accident like this would've been 100% fawked. The fact that he was already conscious and talking with police, and now he's in surgery for leg injuries -- I'm realizing how it would've been so much worse.


Probably spells the end of his golfing career.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Seems like an early morning, single car accident, in good conditions, so I suspect there's more to it that the media either doesn't know, or hasn't made public yet...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Easy Tiger!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> British I think.
> 
> Singer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah, like Rita Ora. Came from eastern bloc country and made good in the UK.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Seatbelts save lives...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


How do you know he was belted?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Age happens.... It's usually not a big deal just small pockets in intestine..
> Like I said don't eat pointy things or you might puncture one and then you get operated on and maybe die from sepsis
> 
> Least that's what my Mama did..


Thanks for the info!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> A lot of the safety features of modern cars, such as seatbelts, roll cages, crumple zones etc were developed from Motor Racing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


One day we might all be required to wear head and neck restraints.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Another fugitive on the run caught today nearby... Was talking to couple swat team guys 39 minutes ago and hadn't caught at that time... Said they had searched 10 Sq miles... I said just put bounty on him and turn deer hunters loose.


I think that was a movie. The Deer Hunter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha


Good way to add post count besides "nice watch"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> you forgot to Godfrey yourself


Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> One day we might all be required to wear head and neck restraints.


or masks


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> or masks


Already compulsory in parts of Australia during the lockdown periods.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Already compulsory in parts of Australia during the lockdown periods.


see


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> My colonoscopies showed that up years ago... NBD for me


Good to know...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Good to know...


Are you feeling it?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> As you know my son in law nephorologist
> Diabetes type 2 while managed ain't something you want. Try hard to keep weight down exercise etc so when you reach peak at 26....


My mother's side of the family has a history of diabetes. Mostly Type 1, and properly managed, so they cope...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh yeah it is to; nice pics!
> 
> I found a nice spot the other day; it's a lookout on the Cahill expressway above Circular Quay station. *There's little to no one who knows it exists*


Not any more.
It'll be over run by watch nerds taking wrist pics now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Probably spells the end of his golfing career.


I wonder if he'd be a good coach. Sometimes it's hard for young phenoms to know how to teach because they've had more innate knowledge and haven't had to struggle with learning.

Who am I kidding, though -- the guy knows golf inside and out. Me thinking that he couldn't teach golf is like me thinking that I couldn't teach how to march with a tuba; and I can guarantee that every tuba section I ran could march & play the shyt outta anything that got handed to us.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

(edit)
How 'bout them Bears?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How do you know he was belted?


Car rolled multiple times, and with the amount of damage that was evident, he would have been thrown around like egg white in a meringue if he hadn't been wearing one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I think I am due again this year, I have Diverticulosis


oh. My father in law also has that condition.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> One day we might all be required to wear head and neck restraints.


I reckon we will all be stopped from being allowed to drive ourselves before then.

Autonomous vehicles will take over and random self drivers won't be predictable enough for the algorithms to deal with...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are you feeling it?


Not yet.
Going under soon.
Hopefully won't feel a thing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Not yet.
> Going under soon.
> Hopefully won't feel a thing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Best wishes for a good report.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Time for another Jenna visit...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dog, this is for you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Must have different name will look it up


It should also be Sahara. Let me try.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> It should also be Sahara. Let me try.


godfrey









Sahara (1983) - IMDb


Sahara: Directed by Andrew V. McLaglen, John Guillermin. With Brooke Shields, Lambert Wilson, John Rhys-Davies, Horst Buchholz. Intent on winning a competition in place of her distinguished late father, beautiful young heiress Dale takes on the guise of a man and competes in his spot, embarking...




m.imdb.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sometimes getting a new strap can be like a new tie with an outfit.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Or the drug and alcohol test results...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I read somewhere that there were no indications of driver impairment.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Don't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone in the mood for fries?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good way to add post count besides "nice watch"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone in the mood for fries?
> 
> View attachment 15728972


Gf


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What SUV was Tiger driving?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> I read somewhere that there were no indications of driver impairment.


For his sake, hopefully correct...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> What SUV was Tiger driving?


I didn't watch much of the news footage, but they said "Genesis" -- which of course isn't correct. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I didn't watch much of the news footage, but they said "Genesis" -- which of course isn't correct. 🤦‍♂️


ah. The high end marque of Hyundai. Also the title sponsor of his golf tournament (that he hosted and reason for him being in the area). Makes sense.

if crash was driver caused, this would be a plus for Genesis.

if crash was vehicle caused, then ...

that being said, wishing Tiger a speedy recovery. Not that he would read this post. Just in case.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This would not have happened to Young Jenna...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I didn't watch much of the news footage, but they said "Genesis" -- which of course isn't correct. 🤦‍♂️





Pongster said:


> ah. The high end marque of Hyundai. Also the title sponsor of his golf tournament (that he hosted and reason for him being in the area). Makes sense.
> 
> if crash was driver caused, this would be a plus for Genesis.
> 
> ...


GF

So it was a Genesis after all -- but it's an SUV now? Last time I paid any attention, Hyundai's Genesis was a sedan and a (short-lived) coupe.

This article also says that he's had _five_ back surgeries so far, the latest in the recent off-season. Dang, man.









Tiger Woods suffers multiple leg injuries in single-car accident in Los Angeles


The roll-over car crash happened Tuesday morning. Woods was conscious when authorities arrived at the scene, was wearing a seatbelt and had no evidence of impairment when he was taken to the hospital for surgery




www.golfdigest.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> So it was a Genesis after all -- but it's an SUV now? Last time I paid any attention, Hyundai's Genesis was a sedan and a (short-lived) coupe.
> 
> ...


Apparently it was a sponsor car. The new Genesis GV80 SUV.

I must say, it would seem pretty difficult to have such a crazy crash with such a mundane car. It looks like a "dressed-up" version of a Toyota RAV4 or something (not like he was booking it in a Mercedes GLE63 AMG or a Urus).

Don't want to speculate, but very interested in how that crash happened. Prayers up for Tiger; glad he is conscious and out of life-threatening danger.

EDIT: you are right about the Genesis, but apparently now they are trying to separate Genesis from Hyundai as a luxury brand/division (a la Lexus from Toyota). I reckon it won't work well&#8230;


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> So it was a Genesis after all -- but it's an SUV now? Last time I paid any attention, Hyundai's Genesis was a sedan and a (short-lived) coupe.
> 
> ...


Genesis is its own brand now. They have sedans and SUVs.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Not yet.
> Going under soon.
> Hopefully won't feel a thing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


good luck!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


>


x2


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> What SUV was Tiger driving?


Bang Bus


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15729032


Maybe he took a wine making class and forgot how to drive?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Sometimes getting a new strap can be like a new tie with an outfit.


Looks real good!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Stocktake Sale


Australian Watches - Established 2013. Shop online today.




www.melbournewatch.com.au





The Burnley model is like a thinking man's GP Laureato. Like the GP is the thinking man's AP or VC.

I bought the Sorrento diver when I was in Melbourne. Got rid of it pretty quick.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Maybe he took a wine making class and forgot how to drive?


Hopefully Tiger, the human being, is OK.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

TgeekB said:


> Hopefully Tiger, the human being, is OK.


But what about Tiger the Golf God?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> ah. The high end marque of Hyundai. Also the title sponsor of his golf tournament (that he hosted and reason for him being in the area). Makes sense.
> 
> if crash was driver caused, this would be a plus for Genesis.
> 
> ...


I'm sure he does.
Most people do, but very few willing to admit it publicly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Stocktake Sale
> 
> 
> Australian Watches - Established 2013. Shop online today.
> ...


I'm not surprised, and this isn't a TIC joke about you flipping; they strike me as a brand that looks nice at first but then gets worse on closer inspection


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Apparently it was a sponsor car. The new Genesis GV80 SUV.
> 
> I must say, it would seem pretty difficult to have such a crazy crash with such a mundane car. It looks like a "dressed-up" version of a Toyota RAV4 or something (not like he was booking it in a Mercedes GLE63 AMG or a Urus).
> 
> ...


I drove one of their sedans a while back.
Pretty impressive actually, and performance, features and quality seemed right up there.
The Koreans are learning rapidly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> But what about Tiger the Golf God?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry, I don't understand.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> good luck!


Thanks.

Done, didn't feel a thing, and results are in...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Done, didn't feel a thing, and results are in...
> 
> ...


pics or gtfo


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I like the look of this watch and I think it is reasonably priced for a quartz.






PRX | TISSOT® Australia


Discover all Tissot® novelties with watches for men and women on the Official Tissot Website. Choose your watch - find a store – keep in touch.




www.tissotwatches.com


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> pics or gtfo


Don't have pics of the actual procedure, but the anaesthetist was wearing a Tag Heuer link, like this one...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I like the look of this watch and I think it is reasonably priced for a quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it as well.

What's the price?

The link said not available in Australia until March...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Don't have pics of the actual procedure, but the anaesthetist was wearing a Tag Heuer link, like this one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Nice, it's invisible


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Nice, it's invisible


pulled it out of his arse?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> pulled it out of his arse?


Squeaky clean


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Heard about your foot @Krish47
> 
> You got your foot in a moon boot to aid with walking and taking the load off the foot? We will check back on your foot in two years' time. Meanwhile, no more cricket for you.


The leg was in moon boot from the surgery to first week of weight bearing (6 weeks). Not anymore, I changed now to runners with hard insole. Still hurts. But better than dragging with moon boot .

Yeah, LOL , no cricket for at least an year..As of now, i have missed 3-4 tournaments and will miss more.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone in the mood for fries?
> 
> View attachment 15728972


Anytime from her......


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> So it was a Genesis after all -- but it's an SUV now? Last time I paid any attention, Hyundai's Genesis was a sedan and a (short-lived) coupe.
> 
> ...


That looks pretty bad, Read in the news he was driving over the speed limit.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Done, didn't feel a thing, and results are in...
> 
> ...


Great mate


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I like the look of this watch and I think it is reasonably priced for a quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Reasonably priced for a quartz", think about that statement. 

Take a look at that Melbourne Watch Co. link that I posted earlier.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I'm sure he does.
> Most people do, but very few willing to admit it publicly...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


what? tiger woods reads the OoO thread?

so what's his opinion on omega? Or is he more of an heuer guy?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> what? tiger woods reads the OoO thread?
> 
> so what's his opinion on omega? Or is he more of an heuer guy?


more of a WATCH OUT type


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I drove one of their sedans a while back.
> Pretty impressive actually, and performance, features and quality seemed right up there.
> The Koreans are learning rapidly...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Kia is not doing bad, either. I was in an Equus and it's no S class or 7 series, but you do get a slight discount to the Germans (and I'm sure a much better lease deal).

I never loved Hyundai though; I'm a bit partial to Lexus and Infiniti


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> That looks pretty bad, Read in the news he was driving over the speed limit.


Over the speed limit? Who does that?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Don't have pics of the actual procedure, but the anaesthetist was wearing a Tag Heuer link, like this one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:

Pic didn't attach.

Here it is...










And a peace offering from Ximena by way of apology...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Nice, it's invisible


OK, OK.

#neverreadahead

I guess additional apology photo's are needed...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Kia is not doing bad, either. I was in an Equus and it's no S class or 7 series, but you do get a slight discount to the Germans (and I'm sure a much better lease deal).
> 
> I never loved Hyundai though; I'm a bit partial to Lexus and Infiniti


Equus is Hyundai. 

irrelevant as both Kia and Hyundai have same ultimate owner.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> pulled it out of his arse?


Good news is they found absolutely NOTHING up there...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Squeaky clean


After the pre-procedure cleansing, you better believe it...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Kia is not doing bad, either. I was in an Equus and it's no S class or 7 series, but you do get a slight discount to the Germans (and I'm sure a much better lease deal).
> 
> I never loved Hyundai though; I'm a bit partial to Lexus and Infiniti


Much like Lexus and Infiniti when they started out, who didn't try to compete head on with the Europeans and priced themselves lower while building their capability and reputation, the Koreans are making up ground rapidly though and won't be long before they are competing at the same level like Lexus and Infiniti...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Car rolled multiple times, and with the amount of damage that was evident, he would have been thrown around like egg white in a meringue if he hadn't been wearing one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I heard that he was in a Hyundai?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I reckon we will all be stopped from being allowed to drive ourselves before then.
> 
> Autonomous vehicles will take over and random self drivers won't be predictable enough for the algorithms to deal with...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That is so sad....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Not yet.
> Going under soon.
> Hopefully won't feel a thing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Your arse may be sore later. Bring lots of KY.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cannot like this. Any idea what gave rise to this?


someone mentioned a colonoscopy or am I wrong?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dog, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15728970


Thank you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> For his sake, hopefully correct...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


But they didn't say that his ex-wife was chasing him with a club. LOL.

You could say that he was getting a belting!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> So it was a Genesis after all -- but it's an SUV now? Last time I paid any attention, Hyundai's Genesis was a sedan and a (short-lived) coupe.
> 
> ...


They make SUV now. It's the up market Hyundai Palisade


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> what? tiger woods reads the OoO thread?
> 
> so what's his opinion on omega? Or is he more of an heuer guy?


Tag Heuer dumped him as an ambassador some time ago now.

He's a man of Rolex now...









World of Rolex


Rolex watches accompany explorers and achievers around the world. Discover Rolex's contribution to sports, global culture, science and exploration.




www.rolex.com





Hopefully the DSSD survived the crash...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I heard that Tiger was agitated and nearly sideswiped another person's car going out the gate, something upset him, maybe he lost his Rolex sponsorship?

He apparently hosted the event or was the ambassador or something, hence why he was driving the genesis.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Pic didn't attach.
> 
> ...


Liked for the peace offering.

TAG has some hits and some misses. But that Link is a weed-whacking shank into the trees. Fawking awful.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Tag Heuer dumped him as an ambassador some time ago now.
> 
> He's a man of Rolex now...
> 
> ...


JMan has competition then


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Apparently it was a sponsor car. The new Genesis GV80 SUV.
> 
> I must say, it would seem pretty difficult to have such a crazy crash with such a mundane car.
> 
> ...


True. Maybe the car's handling is rubbish and he though he was driving his URUS. LOL,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Done, didn't feel a thing, and results are in...
> 
> ...


Wow? Lose fit huh?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Equus is Hyundai.
> 
> irrelevant as both Kia and Hyundai have same ultimate owner.


I was referring to the Hyundai//Genesis. My phrasing was off  meant to say that Kia wasn't doing bad, either. But that the Hyundai Equus I was in wasn't too shabby


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was referring to the Hyundai//Genesis. My phrasing was off  meant to say that Kia wasn't doing bad, either. But that the Hyundai Equus I was in wasn't too shabby


다 좋다


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Liked for the peace offering.
> 
> TAG has some hits and some misses. But that Link is a weed-whacking shank into the trees. Fawking awful.


To make matters worse, something didn't look right about the anaesthetist's watch, in particular, the logo was the wrong colour, the sub-dial markings seemed off, and the bracelet links looked like they were one piece so he may have been wearing a fake.

Or the anaesthetic had already kicked in and I was imagining stuff.

The *Gastroenterologist* on the other hand was driving a relatively new Bentley Continental, but I didn't get a good look at his wrist. Seemed like a gold dress watch with white dial of some sort on black leather.

Quick earnings calculations:
@ $500 net per Colonoscopy. (Charge is over $900, but I expect he has some costs)
8 procedures per day (minimum)
Works 4 days a week (Need 1 day off for golf)
48 weeks a year (Gotta have holidays)
$768,000 p.a. before Tax and other expenses.

I imagine he was wearing a Patek Phillipe as befits his station...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Good news is they found absolutely NOTHING up there...


am reminded of a rolex joke. But better delivered in person.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

to the aussies here, is it true that your maximum stay in the US visa free is 90 days?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> To make matters worse, something didn't look right about the anaesthetist's watch, in particular, the logo was the wrong colour, the sub-dial markings seemed off, and the bracelet links looked like they were one piece so he may have been wearing a fake.
> 
> Or the anaesthetic had already kicked in and I was imagining stuff.
> 
> ...


imagine that. Meeting 8 a$$holes daily. As a minimum.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> to the aussies here, is it true that your maximum stay in the US visa free is 90 days?


Yes, it's 90 days, but we still need to apply for an ESTA, (Electronic System for Travel Authorization), for shorter periods...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> imagine that. Meeting 8 a$$holes daily. As a minimum.


At least he's well compensated for it.

I meet/speak with more a$$h0les than that daily and get paid sh1t...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> to the aussies here, is it true that your maximum stay in the US visa free is 90 days?


Yes.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Yes, it's 90 days, but we still need to apply for an ESTA, (Electronic System for Travel Authorization), for shorter periods...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


if you want it to extend beyond 90 days, doable?

if you exit to Canada and go back, fresh 90 days?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> At least he's well compensated for it.
> 
> I meet/speak with more a$$h0les than that daily and get paid sh1t...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


well, dont a$$holes and sh1t go together?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> well, dont a$$holes and sh1t go together?


Not all the time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> At least he's well compensated for it.
> 
> I meet/speak with more a$$h0les than that daily and get paid sh1t...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I think doctors have to give 1/3 of their fee to the practice. It's what the practice imposes on them to cover admin charges etc.

He will still take home $0.5m


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just remembered an old story.

Joe is your average Australian. He noticed a new neighbour who appears to be a foreigner had moved in next door.

One day, when he was looking out of his window, he noticed something weird. He saw his neighbour pissing into a jug and drinking his own piss. Joe though this was a little odd.

The next day, Joe looked out his window again and there was this guy who appeared to be talking to a pile of cow dung. Joe thought that his neighbour was really odd.

The following day, Joe looked out of his window again and saw his neighbour chasing the chickens in the back yard.

This time, curiosity got the better of him and Joe wanted to find out which country his new neighbour came from. So he walked over to his neighbour's house and asked the neighbour.

Joe: "mate, you've got some strange practices there. Where do you learn this from?"

Neighbour: "Australia."

Joe: "what...?"

Neighbour: "yes. Nice man at immigration said that a true Aussie drinks piss, talk crap and chase chicks."


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> if you want it to extend beyond 90 days, doable?
> 
> if you exit to Canada and go back, fresh 90 days?


Beyond 90 days we need to apply for a Visa.

Not sure about the exit to Canada bit...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> well, dont a$$holes and sh1t go together?


Well, for the purposes of a colonoscopy, they make sure you purge it all first...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think doctors have to give 1/3 of their fee to the practice. It's what the practice imposes on them to cover admin charges etc.
> 
> He will still take home $0.5m


Yes, he will undoubtedly have expenses out if his fee, that's why I figured he might pocket $500 from the total charge of $960.

I reckon my numbers are conservative anyway...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes, he will undoubtedly have expenses out if his fee, that's why I figured he might pocket $500 from the total charge of $960.
> 
> I reckon my numbers are conservative anyway...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I wouldn't fancy being a urologist or a gastro doctor. Spend the whole day staring at other people's crouch or looking into someone's arse.

Well, at least a they get well remunerated unlike a plumber who spends his whole day shoving crap around.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Beyond 90 days we need to apply for a Visa.
> 
> Not sure about the exit to Canada bit...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


in some countries, when you exit and return the next day, you are given a fresh period on your return. Like HK and Macau or Shenzhen. Or in some Middle East countries.

just dont know if US is the same. Because my only experience with the US is a B1/B2 visa and i have never found the need (even the want) to go beyond the 6 months allowed per arrival.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I wouldn't fancy being a urologist or a gastro doctor. Spend the whole day staring at other people's crouch or looking into someone's arse.
> 
> Well, at least a they get well remunerated unlike a plumber who spends his whole day shoving crap around.


@delco714 isn't far off.

If you are prepared to do it, are smart enough, and committed enough to undertake the years of study and training required, then they deserve it as far as I am concerned.

Doctors, Emergency Services, Public Safety, Military and Educators are saving lives and preparing our young, so well deserving of high incomes.

Why wouldn't we want the best of society doing these important jobs?

Sadly, Doctors are typically the only ones in that list who earn the big bucks...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> in some countries, when you exit and return the next day, you are given a fresh period on your return. Like HK and Macau or Shenzhen. Or in some Middle East countries.
> 
> just dont know if US is the same. Because my only experience with the US is a B1/B2 visa and i have never found the need (even the want) to go beyond the 6 months allowed per arrival.


ESTA is valid for 24 months, not sure if you can use it for multiple entries. I'll have to check my last one and see what it said...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> ESTA is valid for 24 months, not sure if you can use it for multiple entries. I'll have to check my last one and see what it said...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:
Just checked.
ESTA can be used for multiple trips within 2 years as long as you don't stay more than 90 days.

Not clear if the 90 days is cumulative, or per visit...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just remembered an old story.
> 
> Joe is your average Australian. He noticed a new neighbour who appears to be a foreigner had moved in next door.
> 
> ...


This guy is an Aussie too. Love this clip.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> in some countries, when you exit and return the next day, you are given a fresh period on your return. Like HK and Macau or Shenzhen. Or in some Middle East countries.
> 
> just dont know if US is the same. Because my only experience with the US is a B1/B2 visa and i have never found the need (even the want) to go beyond the 6 months allowed per arrival.


Did you say B1/B2?

Hey brother Gun! @Gunnar_917


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> @delco714 isn't far off.
> 
> If you are prepared to do it, are smart enough, and committed enough to undertake the years of study and training required, then they deserve it as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...


Brother Delco does it differently. He handles small ones and makes them big. He transforms a little brown snake into a python.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> ESTA is valid for 24 months, not sure if you can use it for multiple entries. I'll have to check my last one and see what it said...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes you can until it expires.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> This guy is an Aussie too. Love this clip.


LOL. I remember that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes you can until it expires.


so it's good for two years and you can travel multiple times but each single trip cannot exceed 90 days?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Pic didn't attach.
> 
> ...


I'll take the Tag if she comes with it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brother Delco does it differently. He handles small ones and makes them big. He transforms a little brown snake into a python.


Must give you nightmares...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Went for a short hike today, 4 hours of fresh air couldn't hurt.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Went for a short hike today, 4 hours of fresh air couldn't hurt.


Mate, that looks like an awesome outing


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, that looks like an awesome outing


It was a good day


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Must give you nightmares...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I shudder when I watch National Geographic and they feature anacondas


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll take the Tag if she comes with it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Stuff the Tag...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Went for a short hike today, 4 hours of fresh air couldn't hurt.


Amazing View.
Great photo's too...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Good news is they found absolutely NOTHING up there...


Made it all the way to the skull then, huh?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Made it all the way to the skull then, huh?


Yep.

I'm totally hollow...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Black5 said:


> @delco714 isn't far off.
> 
> If you are prepared to do it, are smart enough, and committed enough to undertake the years of study and training required, then they deserve it as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...


Definitely not far off! I paid my mortgage this month with proceeds from rectal exams


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't add anything about colonoscopies but I got this.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't add anything about colonoscopies but I got this.
> 
> View attachment 15729788


i wont mind her doing my colonoscopy. Or me doing her colonoscopy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i wont mind her doing my colonoscopy. Or me doing her colonoscopy.


"Never meet your heroes"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> This guy is an Aussie too. Love this clip.


Brilliant!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> This guy is an Aussie too. Love this clip.


omg I finally watched it 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Tag Heuer dumped him as an ambassador some time ago now.
> 
> He's a man of Rolex now...
> 
> ...


Was it a Sub that survived the crash and burn in Top Gear?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> To make matters worse, something didn't look right about the anaesthetist's watch, in particular, the logo was the wrong colour, the sub-dial markings seemed off, and the bracelet links looked like they were one piece so he may have been wearing a fake.
> 
> Or the anaesthetic had already kicked in and I was imagining stuff.
> 
> ...


Good to know he's abstaining from doing colonoscopies on Thanksgiving, or does sticking your arm up inside of a turkey count


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Conspiracy Theorists Are Burning Snow to Prove It's Fake


Spoiler: It's not. But the science is still cool.




www.popularmechanics.com





Texans think the snow is fake and that Bill Gates is behind it all! 

Okay, just some Texans.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Conspiracy Theorists Are Burning Snow to Prove It's Fake
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's not. But the science is still cool.
> ...


If I facepalm any harder I'm gonna break my glasses.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Just saw on FB that a guy I used to perform music with (thirty years ago... dang), who's already lost both lower legs to diabetes, is in the ER and suffering a lot of clotting. Says the docs are running out of options. Talking about peritoneal dialysis (yikes).


That's a terrible situation. I wish him the best.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> 다 좋다


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> 다 좋다


You'd think that after over a decade of exposure to Korean, I wouldn't need to plug that into google translate. 🤦‍♂️

I can pronounce it by now ("da joh-da") because Hangul characters are easy to learn, but I still didn't know what it meant.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> imagine that. Meeting 8 a$$holes daily. As a minimum.


That would be an easy day for me. There are a lot of them out there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> To make matters worse, something didn't look right about the anaesthetist's watch, in particular, the logo was the wrong colour, the sub-dial markings seemed off, and the bracelet links looked like they were one piece so he may have been wearing a fake.
> 
> Or the anaesthetic had already kicked in and I was imagining stuff.
> 
> ...


Could've just got a friend to do it cheaper.

As my art gallery dude said, you aren't paying for the canvas oil and time, you are paying for the countless hours the artist spent developing the ability.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Was it a Sub that survived the crash and burn in Top Gear?


16600 SD


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> This guy is an Aussie too. Love this clip.


Lmao


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you say B1/B2?
> 
> Hey brother Gun! @Gunnar_917


My new speedy Tuesday posts will consist of a speedy, banana and pyjamas


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brother Delco does it differently. He handles small ones and makes them big. He transforms a little brown snake into a python.


What about a little green snake? Asking for a friend....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Could've just got a friend to do it cheaper.
> 
> As my art gallery dude said, you aren't paying for the canvas oil and time, you are *paying for the countless hours the artist spent developing the ability.*


So this means I have a shot with Jenna, right?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, back to practicing...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Now with my left hand...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

delco714 said:


> Definitely not far off! I paid my mortgage this month with proceeds from rectal exams


Funny story, my wife has MS and has had several falls sgattering her elbow and arm at least twice. The orthopedic surgeon didn't wear a watch the first time h saw her, but after several surgeries was wearing a Bluesy.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Not great photos but I made brazilian style picanha (top sirloin rump) yesterday. Cut the 32oz piece into 3 segments and grilled them over a skewer

Rubbed in a puree of garlic and onion and olive oil, with copious fresh cracked pink salt and black pepper.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What about a little green snake? Asking for a friend....


Delco transforms little green snake into a beautiful big black cobra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Not great photos but I made brazilian style picanha (top sirloin rump) yesterday. Cut the 32oz piece into 3 segments and grilled them over a skewer
> 
> Rubbed in a puree of garlic and onion and olive oil, with copious fresh cracked pink salt and black pepper.
> View attachment 15730569
> View attachment 15730570


Nice


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Delco transforms little green snake into a beautiful big black cobra


So does Jenna!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Funny story, my wife has MS and has had several falls sgattering her elbow and arm at least twice. The orthopedic surgeon didn't wear a watch the first time h saw her, but after several surgeries was wearing a Bluesy.


I'm torn regarding this story. Sorry to hear about your wife's condition. No doubt you are a good companion to her.

And yes, I'm sure your wife contributed to his Bluesy!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm torn regarding this story. Sorry to hear about your wife's condition. No doubt you are a good companion to her.
> 
> And yes, I'm sure your wife contributed to his Bluesy!


She was diagnosed in 1997 so we have been living with it for a long time, plus she is still working.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Not great photos but I made brazilian style picanha (top sirloin rump) yesterday. Cut the 32oz piece into 3 segments and grilled them over a skewer
> 
> Rubbed in a puree of garlic and onion and olive oil, with copious fresh cracked pink salt and black pepper.
> View attachment 15730569
> View attachment 15730570


Speaking of meat ...

My boss gave us all $200 gift cards to this local beef supplier. Last time I chose a cut of meat was for our wedding over ten years ago - we had filet mignon.

Whatcha think would be a good buy?





__





Snake River Farms: The Pioneers of American Wagyu Beef


American Wagyu and USDA Prime Beef and Kurobuta Pork. Buy Filet Mignon, Ribeye, Sirloin, NY Strip and Dry-Aged Steaks Online. Flat-Rate Shipping To Your Door.




www.snakeriverfarms.com


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Could've just got a friend to do it cheaper.
> 
> As my art gallery dude said, you aren't paying for the canvas oil and time, you are paying for the countless hours the artist spent developing the ability.


Don't think I have any friends I could confidently ask to poke around in there and give me an accurate assessment of my health or otherwise.

Maybe I need to find more capable friends...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What about a little green snake? Asking for a friend....


Ewwwww...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So this means I have a shot with Jenna, right?
> 
> View attachment 15730448


You always had a shot with Jenna.

She just hasn't met you yet...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Not great photos but I made brazilian style picanha (top sirloin rump) yesterday. Cut the 32oz piece into 3 segments and grilled them over a skewer
> 
> Rubbed in a puree of garlic and onion and olive oil, with copious fresh cracked pink salt and black pepper.
> View attachment 15730569
> View attachment 15730570


That looks amazing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Delco transforms little green snake into a beautiful* big black cobra*


BBC...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> BBC...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You got it!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For the geeks and nerds among us, this is just too cool.

NASA Sent a Secret Message to Mars. Meet the People Who Decoded It.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So does Jenna!!
> 
> View attachment 15730698


Fax. But not as much a gal


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Funny story, my wife has MS and has had several falls sgattering her elbow and arm at least twice. The orthopedic surgeon didn't wear a watch the first time h saw her, but after several surgeries was wearing a Bluesy.


My mom has had rr ms for 16 years  she's a fighter. Not wheel chair bound.. she's definitely my hero


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of meat ...
> 
> My boss gave us all $200 gift cards to this local beef supplier. Last time I chose a cut of meat was for our wedding over ten years ago - we had filet mignon.
> 
> ...


Snake comes with a great reputation! 
I order from certifiedpiedmontese.com

I can't help you here though bc it really depends on what you like and how you prepare it.

I personally would go for filet and wagyu rib eye (preferably the cap).

Shout out to flat iron for being the quiet but very impressive steak it is.

Maybe you want to roast a prime rib?

Here's some photos to get y'all hungry

No apologies!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Not great photos but I made brazilian style picanha (top sirloin rump) yesterday. Cut the 32oz piece into 3 segments and grilled them over a skewer
> 
> Rubbed in a puree of garlic and onion and olive oil, with copious fresh cracked pink salt and black pepper.
> View attachment 15730569
> View attachment 15730570


One of my younger cousins is a chef. He likes a good top sirloin better than any other cut of beef. His source was special, though, and I haven't found one as good.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> One of my younger cousins is a chef. He likes a good top sirloin better than any other cut of beef. His source was special, though, and I haven't found one as good.


I will say the 2 brazilian steak houses here in Vegas do a better job than I did.. you're supposed to cook it indirect heat then finish it on the flames, I didn't.. But it still turned out medium rare and excellent.. it's a bit tougher than filet, much more than ribeye, but it's also more beefy flavor, and that fat.. my goodness. It's also much more cost effective a cut. This company does free shipping 2 day air ups orders >99$.. and they have periodic sales. I do their quarterly delivery and prn


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Not great photos but I made brazilian style picanha (top sirloin rump) yesterday. Cut the 32oz piece into 3 segments and grilled them over a skewer
> 
> Rubbed in a puree of garlic and onion and olive oil, with copious fresh cracked pink salt and black pepper.
> View attachment 15730569
> View attachment 15730570


Looks great


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Ewwwww...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Try living with it

..... so my friend tells me


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> BBC...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


There's a very different disconnect between what 'tuning into the BBC' means for the Silent/Greatest Generations vs millennials


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For the geeks and nerds among us, this is just too cool.
> 
> NASA Sent a Secret Message to Mars. Meet the People Who Decoded It.


Whoever thought that scientists are weird people in cardigans and thick black rimmed glasses? They sure know how to have some fun.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> My mom has had rr ms for 16 years  she's a fighter. Not wheel chair bound.. she's definitely my hero


Not great to hear she has it but good she's managing well with it by the above account!

Your dad doing okay? I recall he was quite sick some time ago?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Snake comes with a great reputation!
> I order from certifiedpiedmontese.com
> 
> I can't help you here though bc* it really depends on what you like and how you prepare it.*
> ...


I had no idea what I like best as I'm not normally a steak guy, and I'd probably just watch a Youtube vid for how to prepare it. I usually end up whittling off the balls of fat that you get on hotel convention center steaks. The two best steaks I've ever had were a NY strip at the barracks chow hall (really) and the filet mignon that the restaurant gave us as a sample when we were planning our wedding.

Maybe MrsBS and I can get the tabletop gas grill out of the basement and fire it up, but that seems like it'd only bastardize a fine cut of meat.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> I will say the 2 brazilian steak houses here in Vegas do a better job than I did.. you're supposed to cook it indirect heat then finish it on the flames, I didn't.. But it still turned out medium rare and excellent.. it's a bit tougher than filet, much more than ribeye, but it's also more beefy flavor, and that fat.. my goodness. It's also much more cost effective a cut. This company does free shipping 2 day air ups orders >99$.. and they have periodic sales. I do their quarterly delivery and prn


THIS
I've never been a fan of sirloin probably because all the fat is at one end and not spread between the meat to get it nice and soft.

You seen this book Del? It's an awesome book if you can cook but want to take your techniques to next level; I got it for Christmas and it's done a lot for taking my stuff up a notch:
Buy the Book - SALT FAT ACID HEAT


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> THIS
> I've never been a fan of sirloin probably because all the fat is at one end and not spread between the meat to get it nice and soft.
> 
> You seen this book Del? It's an awesome book if you can cook but want to take your techniques to next level; I got it for Christmas and it's done a lot for taking my stuff up a notch:
> Buy the Book - SALT FAT ACID HEAT


The fat is what makes it smell soooo good. You can do with some too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I FINALLY managed to cook a crispy decent pork belly on the weekend. The next step is to cook it lower and longer so it's more tender but can still crisp up like this:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The fat is what makes it smell soooo good. *You can do with some too.*


LMAO

I became really thin last year but have put on some weight since October


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I FINALLY managed to cook a crispy decent pork belly on the weekend. The next step is to cook it lower and longer so it's more tender but can still crisp up like this:
> View attachment 15730896
> 
> 
> View attachment 15730897


Nice. Now you need to improve the technique.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO
> 
> I became really thin last year but have put on some weight since October


Tried my hand at Japanese the other day. No fat diet.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie waiting his turn to get unpacked...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. Now you need to improve the technique.
> 
> View attachment 15730900


#twss.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. Now you need to improve the technique.
> 
> View attachment 15730900


I really love a sous vide prom belly but I can just never get that to crisp up because it's sat in water for so long but sh.t it's tasty


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I became really thin last year but have put on some weight since October


I'd like to put on about 115 lbs...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I FINALLY managed to cook a crispy decent pork belly on the weekend. The next step is to cook it lower and longer so it's more tender but can still crisp up like this:
> View attachment 15730896
> 
> 
> View attachment 15730897


Hell yeah. That looks phenomenal


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of meat ...
> 
> My boss gave us all $200 gift cards to this local beef supplier. Last time I chose a cut of meat was for our wedding over ten years ago - we had filet mignon.
> 
> ...


i think snake might possibly be the best.... never tried it myself, bought fro Chicago steaks. Underwhelmed.
I would get either rib eye steaks or prime rib roast


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> THIS
> I've never been a fan of sirloin probably because all the fat is at one end and not spread between the meat to get it nice and soft.
> 
> You seen this book Del? It's an awesome book if you can cook but want to take your techniques to next level; I got it for Christmas and it's done a lot for taking my stuff up a notch:
> Buy the Book - SALT FAT ACID HEAT


I watched her netflix special  book is probably worth a peruse or two! Good tip


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I really love a sous vide prom belly but I can just never get that to crisp up because it's sat in water for so long but sh.t it's tasty


I have never used sous vide on pork belly. I tried simply roasting it until I thought to put skin down (with plenty salt) on pan. When near crispy, pick it up and put on roasting pan wrapped with alu foil around it exposing the skin towards grill. 45 minutes and meat is tender and juicy with crispy, crackling skin.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> i think snake might possibly be the best.... never tried it myself, bought fro Chicago steaks. Underwhelmed.
> I would get either rib eye steaks or prime rib roast


Snake meat?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tried my hand at Japanese the other day. No fat diet.
> 
> View attachment 15730901


Godfrey. Low fat was offset with fat.

Made ice cream too.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Not great to hear she has it but good she's managing well with it by the above account!
> 
> Your dad doing okay? I recall he was quite sick some time ago?


His bladder cancer is technically in remission (we don't really call it remission in this context). He's coming up on his 2 year anniversary from surgery. He's doing well! Mom definitely rocks the MS, she exercises every day, works on balance, swims.. she's always buying new equipment and watching videos from therefore therapists trying to maintain her edge.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Snake meat?


tastes a lot like alligator


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Snake meat?


Snakeriver farms, get with the program, dude ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Big Black Cobra anyone?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I had no idea what I like best as I'm not normally a steak guy, and I'd probably just watch a Youtube vid for how to prepare it. I usually end up whittling off the balls of fat that you get on hotel convention center steaks. The two best steaks I've ever had were a NY strip at the barracks chow hall (really) and the filet mignon that the restaurant gave us as a sample when we were planning our wedding.
> 
> Maybe MrsBS and I can get the tabletop gas grill out of the basement and fire it up, but that seems like it'd only bastardize a fine cut of meat.
> View attachment 15730877


I personally cook most my steak on the grill with max heat, preheated big thick black... Cast iron skillet x15min
Leave the steaks out for about 30 minutes to temper

Uniformly coat the steaks (after drying them thoroughly) in fresh cracked sea salt and black pepper.

Generously rub avocado oil all over them

Hit them on the skillet. Flip once, for an 8oz filet which is about 1.5-75" thick, it will be 3 minutes per side.

After, sprinkle some more salt on top and wrap in foil and rest for 3 to 5 minutes

Cut the heat off when you pull the steaks. Leave the skillet on the grill covered.

Grab half a stick of butter, some dry thyme, more salt, fresh rosemary, and a few cloves of garlic if you want.

Pull the steaks out and pop them on the skillet (you may want to pull the skillet out the grill and put it on a pot holder or trivet on the counter) with the butter and other stuff, continually basting the steak for about a minute or so.. serve within 2to3 minutes.

A lot of people do the "reverse sear" and also sous vide.

I don't find the need for either personally and I will admit I make better steaks than most steak houses including sportys favorite in Vegas, del frisco


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey. Low fat was offset with fat.
> 
> Made ice cream too.
> 
> View attachment 15730934


Almost thought that was hummus. Either way, I'm impressed and starving now


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Almost thought that was hummus. Either way, I'm impressed and starving now


I bought an ice cream machine last year and have been making our own for a few months now.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

delco714 said:


> I personally cook most my steak on the grill with max heat, preheated big thick black... Cast iron skillet x15min
> Leave the steaks out for about 30 minutes to temper
> 
> Uniformly coat the steaks (after drying them thoroughly) in fresh cracked sea salt and black pepper.
> ...


Similar technique here. The leaner meats such as filet i prefer to do in cast iron skillet, baste with butter, garlic a rosemary and finish under indirect heat. Ribeyes , straight grille.

room temp and patting dry is important.

and yes, i can cook a better steak than at least the mid level steak houses....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> tastes a lot like alligator


Alligator tastes a lot like chicken!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

delco714 said:


> His bladder cancer is technically in remission (we don't really call it remission in this context). He's coming up on his 2 year anniversary from surgery. He's doing well! Mom definitely rocks the MS, she exercises every day, works on balance, swims.. she's always buying new equipment and watching videos from therefore therapists trying to maintain her edge.


I'm amazed by the variability of MS. One of my Dad's buddies, who was also one of my profs, has dealt with it for at least 45 years. It progressed slowly for him at first, advanced more quickly in the middle, and slowed down just when getting any worse would have done him in. On the other hand, one of my employees was diagnosed a couple years ago has lost function at an alarming rate.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Alligator tastes a lot like chicken!


chicken really is quite amazing.... dark vs white ...course much different these days than my youth

course then
"So no, I don't think the poorest 80 countries will be eating synthetic meat. I do think all rich countries should move to 100% synthetic beef. You can get used to the taste difference, and the claim is they're going to make it taste even better over time. Eventually, that green premium is modest enough that you can sort of change the [behavior of] people or use regulation to totally shift the demand. "


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I FINALLY managed to cook a crispy decent pork belly on the weekend. The next step is to cook it lower and longer so it's more tender but can still crisp up like this:
> View attachment 15730896
> 
> 
> View attachment 15730897


I'm salivating.
Not a good look with a face mask on...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> His bladder cancer is technically in remission (we don't really call it remission in this context). He's coming up on his 2 year anniversary from surgery. He's doing well! Mom definitely rocks the MS, she exercises every day, works on balance, swims.. she's always buying new equipment and watching videos from therefore therapists trying to maintain her edge.


I can see why she's your hero.
Much respect...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> I watched her netflix special  book is probably worth a peruse or two! Good tip


She has a Netflix special?? Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Hell yeah. That looks phenomenal


thanks


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have never used sous vide on pork belly. I tried simply roasting it until I thought to put skin down (with plenty salt) on pan. When near crispy, pick it up and put on roasting pan wrapped with alu foil around it exposing the skin towards grill. 45 minutes and meat is tender and juicy with crispy, crackling skin.


I might try this way

Sous vide is great; I normally do mine for 9 hours at 165 degrees Fahrenheit. You know when you eat an aweome bit of steak where the fat and meat all end up as one delcious mix? That's how it turns out


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey. Low fat was offset with fat.
> 
> Made ice cream too.
> 
> View attachment 15730934


Always wanted to try ice cream


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> His bladder cancer is technically in remission (we don't really call it remission in this context). He's coming up on his 2 year anniversary from surgery. He's doing well! Mom definitely rocks the MS, she exercises every day, works on balance, swims.. she's always buying new equipment and watching videos from therefore therapists trying to maintain her edge.


Mate that is fantastic news all things considered!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I bought an ice cream machine last year and have been making our own for a few months now.


Any favourites?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> I watched her netflix special  book is probably worth a peruse or two! Good tip


Netflix? Cool -- added to our list.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have never used sous vide on pork belly. I tried simply roasting it until I thought to put skin down (with plenty salt) on pan. When near crispy, pick it up and put on roasting pan wrapped with alu foil around it exposing the skin towards grill. 45 minutes and meat is tender and juicy with crispy, crackling skin.


And @Gunnar_917 - speaking of pork belly, "Korean Pork Belly Rhapsody" on Netflix is good, according to MrsBS.

(did I already mention it in OoO? maybe I was telling one of my coworkers about it...)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Any favourites?


Mint cookies and cream.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm amazed by the variability of MS. One of my Dad's buddies, who was also one of my profs, has dealt with it for at least 45 years. It progressed slowly for him at first, advanced more quickly in the middle, and slowed down just when getting any worse would have done him in. On the other hand, one of my employees was diagnosed a couple years ago has lost function at an alarming rate.


It's definitely a really screwy disease. All over the place in terms of deterioration and symptomatology


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My OoOrological Masterpiece. JMan Special with Big Al Strap










Head by @manofrolex and Beaver by @AL9C1

thanks gents for this OoOrgasmic combo.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> And @Gunnar_917 - speaking of pork belly, "Korean Pork Belly Rhapsody" on Netflix is good, according to MrsBS.
> 
> (did I already mention it in OoO? maybe I was telling one of my coworkers about it...)


yes you did, sir.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Now thats a nice white dial


















Introducing: The Seiko Prospex 140th Anniversary Limited Edition SPB213 (Live Pics & Pricing)


(James emits a low whistle).




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL. Should have shared this last week when we were talking tennis. Karen in the stands fed up with Rafael Nadal for taking too long to serve and flips him the bird. LOL. That's what happens when you wear a Richard Mille.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Should have shared this last week when we were talking tennis. Karen in the stands fed up with Rafael Nadal for taking too long to serve and flips him the bird. LOL. That's what happens when you wear a Richard Mille.


have a zoom call again later with a client who loves RMs. But since zoom calls recently, havent had the "pleasure" of seeing his watches.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> My OoOrological Maaterpiece. JMan Special with Big Al Strap
> 
> View attachment 15731260
> 
> ...


Great combo, looks awesome!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Great combo, looks awesome!


excited to wear it later when i get home.

with the boss now and she only wants me to wear certain brands.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Now thats a nice white dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seiko knows how to make a dial! And that model is reasonably priced (I was expecting $5k plus or something)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> yes you did, sir.


My internet is getting smaller.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Similar technique here. The leaner meats such as filet i prefer to do in cast iron skillet, baste with butter, garlic a rosemary and finish under indirect heat. Ribeyes , straight grille.
> 
> room temp and patting dry is important.
> 
> and yes, i can cook a better steak than at least the mid level steak houses....


I cook steak much better On a skillet than I do on the BBQ. It's much easier to regulate the temp


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I'm salivating.
> Not a good look with a face mask on...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Lol thanks

On the topic of face masks I hate being out and sneezing whilst wearing one


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> And @Gunnar_917 - speaking of pork belly, "Korean Pork Belly Rhapsody" on Netflix is good, according to MrsBS.
> 
> (did I already mention it in OoO? maybe I was telling one of my coworkers about it...)


Noted! Will check it out


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> My OoOrological Maaterpiece. JMan Special with Big Al Strap
> 
> View attachment 15731260
> 
> ...


Lol head and beaver

Looks stunning to all involved!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Now thats a nice white dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very nice and the MAS is a good looking watch anyway


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Should have shared this last week when we were talking tennis. Karen in the stands fed up with Rafael Nadal for taking too long to serve and flips him the bird. LOL. That's what happens when you wear a Richard Mille.


Sigh, for those gents who don't know, let me introduce you to the bogan


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> have a zoom call again later with a client who loves RMs. But since zoom calls recently, havent had the "pleasure" of seeing his watches.


Wait till he sees your Jman-AL collab


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I might try this way
> 
> Sous vide is great; I normally do mine for 9 hours at 165 degrees Fahrenheit. You know when you eat an aweome bit of steak where the fat and meat all end up as one delcious mix? That's how it turns out


I can't wait 9 hours to eat.

At least when I'm waiting 4 hours for a lamb on a spit, it's a social activity and we are drinking while waiting...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mint cookies and cream.


Damm.

Now I'm salivating in my mask again...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Now thats a nice white dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Seiko SubOP39Wmariner!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I cook steak much better On a skillet than I do on the BBQ. It's much easier to regulate the temp


I'm closer to Delco in my technique. For a thicker cut, a short time on the grill and the rest on indirect heat, or else sear each side in a skillet and finish in the oven. I watch the temperature carefully.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sigh, for those gents who don't know, let me introduce you to the bogan


Boganette or Ladette. 

Never mind that only the upper crass - oops, I meant upper class people go to tennis. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wait till he sees your Jman-AL collab


Is that a new terrorist name? Jman Al Collab?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I can't wait 9 hours to eat.
> 
> At least when I'm waiting 4 hours for a lamb on a spit, it's a social activity and we are drinking while waiting...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No time for slow cook bs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It's a Seiko SubOP39Wmariner!


I am going to design a watch on Kickstarter called the Sub-Weiner

Wonder if it will be a best seller?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> It's a Seiko SubOP39Wmariner!


It's very nice. And with the usual 25% discount from my AD I can get it for USD$900. A bargain.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Only for Seiko people but these reissues and reinterpretations have been done properly.









News - Seiko Alpinist Prospex 1959 Re-Creation SJE085J1 SPB241J1


A faithful re-edition of Seiko's first sports watch. Introducing the new Seiko Alpinist Prospex Re-Creation 1959 collection for 2021.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Only for Seiko people but these reissues and reinterpretations have been done properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good thing i have retired from seiko collecting. Otherwise i would be all over this.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> good thing i have retired from seiko collecting. Otherwise i would be all over this.


gf

preferred it to be no date though

like the KS reissue, since it wasnt no date, i wasnt persuaded to come out of retirement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am going to design a watch on Kickstarter called the Sub-Weiner
> 
> Wonder if it will be a best seller?


how do you handle it?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> good thing i have retired from seiko collecting. Otherwise i would be all over this.


I have too many of them too. Have you sold all yours ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> gf
> 
> preferred it to be no date though
> 
> like the KS reissue, since it wasnt no date, i wasnt persuaded to come out of retirement.


I like the KS too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I have too many of them too. Have you sold all yours ?


nope. Still in my rotation. not planning on selling. Just wearing. And no more buying.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I like the KS too.


if it were only no date like its predecessor


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

I heard Sporty was back, so I thought I'd better make an appearance too.

G'day you pack of shunts.









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Welcome back Jimmy!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I heard Sporty was back, so I thought I'd better make an appearance too.
> 
> G'day you pack of shunts.
> 
> ...


welcome back

though i probably wasnt here yet when you were here last


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> welcome back
> 
> though i probably wasnt here yet when you were here last


Maybe you should show him your collection, you show off.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Maybe you should show him your collection, you show off.


my show piece -


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> how do you handle it?


With both hands of course...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My OoOrological Maaterpiece. JMan Special with Big Al Strap
> 
> View attachment 15731260
> 
> ...


Love it brother. A pleasure making this strap for you. Glad it finally made it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> With both hands of course...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


better if hands of another?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Love it brother. A pleasure making this strap for you. Glad it finally made it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


thanks again, sir.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that a new terrorist name? Jman Al Collab?


Hahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Only for Seiko people but these reissues and reinterpretations have been done properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now these are Alpinists wirthnowning


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I heard Sporty was back, so I thought I'd better make an appearance too.
> 
> G'day you pack of shunts.
> 
> ...


Great to see you back!! Hope all is well!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Maybe you should show him your collection, you show off.


That's basically the end of Jimmy's 2021 by the time Pong shows him his collection


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15731761


Either you didn't fork over the cash for a minute hand or that is some sloppy QC


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Either you didn't fork over the cash for a minute hand or that is some sloppy QC


sent it in for warranty. Now has minute hand.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No problem with Tiffany's QC.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No problem with Tiffany's QC.
> 
> View attachment 15731887


Gf

Absolutely nothing wrong with Jenna either.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15731761


Nice beaver!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15731761


That is a fine looking piece and unique.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Still have mine. Courtesy of Jman Al Collab.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For the geeks and nerds among us, this is just too cool.
> 
> NASA Sent a Secret Message to Mars. Meet the People Who Decoded It.


Interesting read!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Snow is a fan of OoOmega


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Snow is a fan of OoOmega


Snow fan of omega

Reads a little different


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15731761


That's a great combo, congrats mate. 

And greatly done by Big Al and Jman.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Still have mine. Courtesy of Jman Al Collab.


You on the toilet again?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Snow is a fan of OoOmega


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You on the toilet again?


Actually no! I'll see what I can do later though.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually no! I'll see what I can do later though.


I liked this, I'm not sure why...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I liked this, I'm not sure why...


You appreciate high art in sophisticated surroundings.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No problem with Tiffany's QC.
> 
> View attachment 15731887


I see scratches


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I see scratches


Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> good thing i have retired from seiko collecting. Otherwise i would be all over this.


Is there such a thing? Retired from Seiko collecting? That means you stop being a particular brand altogether? What happens if there is a release of a very nice watch?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> how do you handle it?


Fondling

It will be polished with special cream


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I have too many of them too. Have you sold all yours ?


LoL. He's got a whole room full of it. Did you see his thread in the Seiko sub-forum?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> nope. Still in my rotation. not planning on selling. Just wearing. And no more buying.


Lady boss said no more buying?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I heard Sporty was back, so I thought I'd better make an appearance too.
> 
> G'day you pack of shunts.
> 
> ...


Welcome, welcome 

Hope you're keeping well mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> With both hands of course...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Of course


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> sent it in for warranty. Now has minute hand.
> View attachment 15731800


Nice pyjamas. Matches these guys. Gunnar's favourite


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You on the toilet again?


That's where he gets to catch up on OoO

Or

Where he gets off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I liked this, I'm not sure why...


You like everything


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> You appreciate high art in sophisticated surroundings.


Well clearly.
He is a Simpsons fan...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Still have mine. Courtesy of Jman Al Collab.


Mine


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice pyjamas. Matches these guys. Gunnar's favourite


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's where he gets to catch up on OoO
> 
> Or
> 
> Where he gets off.


or both

.....wait a second


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You like everything


I sure do


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Well clearly.
> He is a Simpsons fan...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I enjoy all the meats of our cultural stew


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Mine
> View attachment 15732893


That an Al strap or Jman made strap?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Still have mine. Courtesy of Jman Al Collab.


Still wearing my Jman Al Collab.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That an Al strap or Jman made strap?


Al are you kidding..


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is there such a thing? Retired from Seiko collecting? That means you stop being a particular brand altogether? What happens if there is a release of a very nice watch?


i do my best to restrain myself. So far have successfully not bought the SLA043, the new KS and the new Alpinist, among others.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lady boss said no more buying?


nope. I just felt i think i have too much.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> nope. I just felt i think i have too much.


I am toying with the idea of selling the Seiko watches. I bought them on a whim but I have fallen out of love with them all.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am toying with the idea of selling the Seiko watches. I bought them on a whim but I have fallen out of love with them all.


as one lot?

are you same with girls, sir? Just discard when you have fallen out of love?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Still wearing my Jman Al Collab.
> View attachment 15732944


You get to play with beaver.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I FINALLY managed to cook a crispy decent pork belly on the weekend. The next step is to cook it lower and longer so it's more tender but can still crisp up like this:
> View attachment 15730896
> 
> 
> View attachment 15730897


In the last year, I have learned how to roast a pork properly with proper crackling.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd like to put on about 115 lbs...
> 
> View attachment 15730916


I would like her to sit on me


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You get to play with beaver.


yes, i did this morning.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

delco714 said:


> It's definitely a really screwy disease. All over the place in terms of deterioration and symptomatology


Yes it is, no two people have the same issues. My wife is a legend dealing with it. I wish the Australian Government would recognise it as a permanent disability.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Geez Jman and I been busy. I completely forgot about those. I’ve been doing quite a few straps lately it’s hard to keep up now with everybody I’ve done straps for. Haven’t made myself one lately either. Got a blue beaver tail waiting for me next though. Hope you guys understand how much fun this is to do. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am toying with the idea of selling the Seiko watches. I bought them on a whim but I have fallen out of love with them all.


Even that manta ray one?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Got a blue beaver
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Is that the female equivalent of blue balls?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You get to play with beaver.


I would rather play with pussy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I would like her to sit on me


Be careful what you wish for handsome


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Even that manta ray one?


Unfortunately that Manta Ray one is a twin watch paired with my son. He will be sad if I sell that.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfortunately that Manta Ray one is a twin watch paired with my son. He will be sad if I sell that.


I didn't think you'd sell it for that reason but I was going to say I'd be interested if it was for sale


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> In the last year, I have learned how to roast a pork properly with proper crackling.


Have to like this post...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Yes it is, no two people have the same issues. My wife is a legend dealing with it. I wish the Australian Government would recognise it as a permanent disability.


My cousin has had it most of her adult life.

She is an absolute legend and has gone through some horrible times, and is now almost permanently in a wheelchair.

Through it all, she has raised a wonderful daughter.

She is a fighter though and is now heavily involved in helping others including becoming president of her local state MS Society.

So proud of her...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Geez Jman and I been busy. I completely forgot about those. I've been doing quite a few straps lately it's hard to keep up now with everybody I've done straps for. Haven't made myself one lately either. Got a blue beaver tail waiting for me next though. Hope you guys understand how much fun this is to do.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I almost wish I had a decent watch to wear one with...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfortunately that Manta Ray one is a twin watch paired with my son. He will be sad if I sell that.


Sometimes parents have to make sacrifices for their kids...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> My cousin has had it most of her adult life.
> 
> She is an absolute legend and has gone through some horrible times, and is now almost permanently in a wheelchair.
> 
> ...


One guy I used to work with came down with it almost the minute after he retired. He's not wheelchair-bound, but he's pretty close. Crazy when I remember that two years earlier, he was able to march and play; but when it hit, he would sometimes fall over for no reason.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> In the last year, I have learned how to roast a pork properly with proper crackling.


i love pork belly. In our last trip to our summer capital, that's what i ordered for lunch everytime. Different restaurants. All pork belly.

now i have a belly of a pig. Well, had that for years.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I almost wish I had a decent watch to wear one with...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Just say the word bro.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Sometimes parents have to make sacrifices for their kids...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


At least his son didn't ask for an Omega


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Just say the word bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Wouldn't want to insult your sensitive artist sensibilities by putting it on a Tag.

I like you too much...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> At least his son didn't ask for an Omega


His son already has an Ωmega, as well as some Rolexes, some Seiko's and a few others.

He's just waiting for Sir Dog to hand them over...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> His son already has an Ωmega, as well as some Rolexes, some Seiko's and a few others.
> 
> He's just waiting for Sir Dog to hand them over...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


YOu've just given me an idea I'm going to grab my dad's watches and post pics on WUS; they will offend so many people on here because of how terrible they are


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> YOu've just given me an idea I'm going to grab my dad's watches and post pics on WUS; they will offend so many people on here because of how terrible they are


Good grief.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> YOu've just given me an idea I'm going to grab my dad's watches and post pics on WUS; they will offend so many people on here because of how terrible they are


I'll like them.
Simply because they are your dad's and fathers deserve respect...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'll like them.
> Simply because they are your dad's and fathers deserve respect...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You'd like anything


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You'd like anything


I'm Mr. Congeniality...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm Mr. Congeniality...
> ...


Spoken like a true MBA man.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I'll like them.
> Simply because they are your dad's and fathers deserve respect...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I dunno, there's a lot of fakes in there...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Be careful what you wish for handsome


This is just so sad on so many levels.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I dunno, there's a lot of fakes in there...


Maybe some selective editing might be required then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Spoken like a true MBA man.


Code for full of manure...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Code for full of manure...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Brother Black, my partner is also taking his MBA. The reason i havent taken one also was that my business school professor told me, you wont really learn taking an MBA. But you get the three Cs. Confidence. Credibility. Contacts.

any truth? Or did i miss the boat and should have taken one?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is just so sad on so many levels.


You met them on SS Obesity?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Code for full of manure...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hahahaha. I also have an MBA.

Married But Available 

Going to use my Rolex superpowers at the pub.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You met them on SS Obesity?


They tried to board but would not fit through the gangway doors. Hope they got a refund...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Brother Black, my partner is also taking his MBA. The reason i havent taken one also was that my business school professor told me, you wont really learn taking an MBA. But you get the three Cs. Confidence. Credibility. Contacts.
> 
> any truth? Or did i miss the boat and should have taken one?


How about the 5Cs?

Certificate, Career, Cash, Condo, Car?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about the 5Cs?
> 
> Certificate, Career, Cash, Condo, Car?


forgot the most important C. Chicks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They tried to board but would not fit through the gangway doors. Hope they got a refund...


LOL. I thought you were going to say the gang plank gave way and they fell into the water but floated away....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I thought you were going to say the gang plank gave way and they fell into the water but floated away....


Godfrey!

Okay. It's not nice to say nasty things about fat people. Apparently it's called fat shaming. My apologies if I offended any person or persons of massive size.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Brother Black, my partner is also taking his MBA. The reason i havent taken one also was that my business school professor told me, you wont really learn taking an MBA. But you get the three Cs. Confidence. Credibility. Contacts.
> 
> any truth? Or did i miss the boat and should have taken one?


You definitely get Contacts and Credibility. Confidence is innate, so probably not. If you already have an undergraduate degree in business, your prof was probably right.

If you want a career in Finance in the US, an MBA is a must though. Or you'll slog through years of being a lowly analyst...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> forgot the most important C. Chicks.


There you go. With the 5c, you get no.6 which is chicks. 

But wait... there's more.

A trophy wife gives you Confidence.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up although speed scrolled through at least 200 posts. Wife and daughter got their second shots yesterday, my son earlier this month I think. My 90 days since first positive COVID19 test is up in another month; so I should be good to go for my first shot then. What an impact this virus has had on planet earth over the past year!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Okay. It's not nice to say nasty things about fat people. Apparently it's called fat shaming. My apologies if I offended any person or persons of massive size.


am not offended. But am not disclosing what part of me is massive.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Caught up although speed scrolled through at least 200 posts. Wife and daughter got their second shots yesterday, my son earlier this month I think. My 90 days since first positive COVID19 test is up in another month; so I should be good to go for my first shot then. What an impact this virus has had on planet earth over the past year!!!


I am just happy that you're posting brother 59.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> forgot the most important C. Chicks.


If that were true, I'd demand a refund from my business school!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> am not offended. But am not disclosing what part of me is massive.


Your butt?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There you go. With the 5c, you get no.6 which is chicks.
> 
> But wait... there's more.
> 
> A trophy wife gives you Confidence.


but you need a rolex first before you can get a trophy wife, dont you?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Your butt?


hey. Now youre offensive.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If that were true, I'd demand a refund from my business school!


yes it's true. Go get a refund.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Caught up although speed scrolled through at least 200 posts. Wife and daughter got their second shots yesterday, my son earlier this month I think. My 90 days since first positive COVID19 test is up in another month; so I should be good to go for my first shot then. What an impact this virus has had on planet earth over the past year!!!


just happy youre posting sir.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am just happy that you're posting brother 59.


nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There you go. With the 5c, you get no.6 which is chicks.


Sounds like a paraphrase of something from _Scarface_....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There you go. With the 5c, you get no.6 which is chicks.
> 
> But wait... there's more.
> 
> A trophy wife gives you Confidence.


@sportura, is that you??


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Brother Black, my partner is also taking his MBA. The reason i havent taken one also was that my business school professor told me, you wont really learn taking an MBA. But you get the three Cs. Confidence. Credibility. Contacts.
> 
> any truth? Or did i miss the boat and should have taken one?


I think your business school professor may be on to something.

I'm not doing it because I think I need it, and much of what we are learning is not new to me. (Although the theory behind, and supporting, what I already was doing is sometimes interesting).

It's mostly that the piece of paper to hang on the wall sadly carries more weight than my CV to a prospective employer and helps to validate my previous experience...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I think your business school professor may be on to something.
> 
> I'm not doing it because I think I need it, and much of what we are learning is not new to me. (Although the theory behind, and supporting, what I already was doing is sometimes interesting).
> 
> ...


although for executive MBA programs, i would find enlightening the sharing of actual current experiences. So you learn from your classmates.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Okay. It's not nice to say nasty things about fat people. Apparently it's called fat shaming. My apologies if I offended any person or persons of massive size.


I forgive you.

We eat people have a great sense of humour...

(I deliberately left the strange Auto correction of "fat" to "eat"...)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> but you need a rolex first before you can get a trophy wife, dont you?


Oh, don't be silly. You've got a whole cupboard full of Rolex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> just happy youre posting sir.


Me too.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> am not offended. But am not disclosing what part of me is massive.


Your watch collection for sure...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> hey. Now youre offensive.


If it were Galaga, he'll be happy to be praised for his nice rounded rump. There's been more than one occasion him boasting about his rump.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, is that you??


It may be. I am taking over his body...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I think your business school professor may be on to something.
> 
> I'm not doing it because I think I need it, and much of what we are learning is not new to me. (Although the theory behind, and supporting, what I already was doing is sometimes interesting).
> 
> ...


Right. So the wall won't be so empty in your office?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> although for executive MBA programs, i would find enlightening the sharing of actual current experiences. So you learn from your classmates.


Yes.
In a normal classroom MBA where socialisation plays a big part this is definitely true.

In an online course, not so much.

Now that Covid restrictions are easing up, I'm considering shifting to a different institution that offers more student interaction to complete it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Your watch collection for sure...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:
And your wallet...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> although for executive MBA programs, i would find enlightening the sharing of actual current experiences. So you learn from your classmates.


You mean that in Executive MBAs, you pay money so that you can go to class and learn from your class mates? I mean, I go to a pub and learn from my fellow business contacts and it only cost me a beer.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Right. So the wall won't be so empty in your office?


Wall in my office is already full.
Mostly Richmond memorabilia...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I forgive you.
> 
> We eat people have a great sense of humour...
> 
> ...


You're not fat. I've seen your photos


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You mean that in Executive MBAs, you pay money so that you can go to class and learn from your class mates? I mean, I go to a pub and learn from my fellow business contacts and it only cost me a beer.


And they all sign the coasters to prove you learnt something other than just getting pissed and slobbering all over the busty barmaid...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> In a normal classroom MBA where socialisation plays a big part this is definitely true.
> 
> In an online course, not so much.
> ...


I liked student interaction when I was in my twenties and in uni. Not so much nowadays


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Wall in my office is already full.
> Mostly Richmond memorabilia...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. I've got a nice display hanging on my office wall too.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're not fat. I've seen your photos


I'm fat on the inside...

I identify as fat...

Physically no, I'm mentally overweight...

Pick one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, don't be silly. You've got a whole cupboard full of Rolex.


if that were true, i should have a harem of trophy wives. But i dont.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

We were talking about chicks and i got this email


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

We are now talking about harems and trophy wives, am wondering what emails i get next.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Caught up although speed scrolled through at least 200 posts. Wife and daughter got their second shots yesterday, my son earlier this month I think. My 90 days since first positive COVID19 test is up in another month; so I should be good to go for my first shot then. What an impact this virus has had on planet earth over the past year!!!


Good for family... I read somewhere that 3 months was good. My son and daughter in law (teachers) got their first yesterday so close to whole family done. 
Someone asked me how I felt after complete cycle.. I said I feel old, achy and tired. Lol then I added same as before first shot.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm fat on the inside...
> 
> I identify as fat...
> 
> ...


Okay. Now i am confused .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I've got a nice display hanging on my office wall too.


Makes me wonder.. I've got a stack of degrees somewhere. In my next life, my goal is to make sure my number of work years << than non work years. In this life so far 38 full time work years, 32 non full time work years. I may make it in this lifetime.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> if that were true, i should have a harem of trophy wives. But i dont.


Let me tell you a secret.










All the sales girls in the dealership are eyeing you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> We are now talking about harems and trophy wives, am wondering what emails i get next.


This?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Makes me wonder.. I've got a stack of degrees somewhere. In my next life, my goal is to make sure my number of work years QUOTE]
> 
> That's a nice goal to have.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I liked student interaction when I was in my twenties and in uni. Not so much nowadays


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Caught up although speed scrolled through at least 200 posts. Wife and daughter got their second shots yesterday, my son earlier this month I think. My 90 days since first positive COVID19 test is up in another month; so I should be good to go for my first shot then. What an impact this virus has had on planet earth over the past year!!!


Scrolled through the last 200? Wow, you're not only getting better you're doing better than me


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I liked student interaction when I was in my twenties and in uni. Not so much nowadays


Interaction? Is that what we call it these days?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Interaction? Is that what we call it these days?


Think it's called sexual harassment these days.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Think it's called sexual harassment these days.


Lol


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> It's mostly that the piece of paper to hang on the wall sadly carries more weight than my CV to a prospective employer and helps to validate my previous experience...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Truth right here!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Now that Covid restrictions are easing up, I'm considering shifting to a different institution that* offers more student interaction* to complete it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Excellent idea.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I liked student interaction when I was in my twenties and in uni. Not so much nowadays


I'm not sure that's the type of "student interaction" B5 is referring to...

Then again, he might be and I don't want to speak for him.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still unpacking so apologies for slacking off...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Now i am confused .


If that's the way you prefer to identify; I am happy to support your choice...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm not sure that's the type of "student interaction" B5 is referring to...
> 
> Then again, he might be and I don't want to speak for him.


You can speak for me.

Even better if you post pictures...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still unpacking so apologies for slacking off...
> 
> View attachment 15734400


#neverreadahead

Nice shoulders...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It may be. I am taking over his body...


Like Jman taking over his dream screen name. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm fat on the inside...
> 
> I identify as fat...
> 
> ...


I'm not fat but I am THICCC. Ya boy girthy all over the place. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> If that's the way you prefer to identify; I am happy to support your choice...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Non binary


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You can speak for me.
> 
> Even better if you post pictures...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


A picture speaks a thousand words


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Like Jman taking over his dream screen name.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Kinda' disappointed that the man of Rolex doesn't come to troll all the trolls in the sub forum


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm not fat but I am THICCC. Ya boy girthy all over the place.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


More to love...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Non binary


Ok Deb.

You know you can get your screen name changed?

Just ask Sarge...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Ok Deb.
> 
> You know you can get your screen name changed?
> 
> ...


I still like Doggy

Wait... that didn't sound right.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I still like Doggy
> 
> Wait... that didn't sound right.


I don't know what you're talking about; It sounded perfectly fine to me...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Did someone say more pictures?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did someone say more pictures?
> 
> View attachment 15734933
> 
> ...


More pictures please?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Interaction? Is that what we call it these days?


maybe interaction is code for course. I heard universities offer several courses.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I still like Doggy
> 
> Wait... that didn't sound right.


there's a thread show doggy and divers i think. Havent opened it. Dont have a doggy pic to show. Well i have but I don't wanna show it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Caught up although speed scrolled through at least 200 posts. Wife and daughter got their second shots yesterday, my son earlier this month I think. My 90 days since first positive COVID19 test is up in another month; so I should be good to go for my first shot then. What an impact this virus has had on planet earth over the past year!!!


Not for nothing but hospitalized covid folks like yourself have been shown to have very high antibody levels, far in excess of the asymptomatic or barely symptomatic people like me. So your immunity will last far longer than that 3 month figure.

And you should only need a single shot, for us our primary infection acts as the first shot.

So I'm holding out for a policy change to allow me to get a single shot (or no shot because quite frankly there are virtually no significant case reports of reinfection).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Not for nothing but hospitalized covid folks like yourself have been shown to have very high antibody levels, far in excess of the asymptomatic or barely symptomatic people like me. So your immunity will last far longer than that 3 month figure.
> 
> And you should only need a single shot, for us our primary infection acts as the first shot.
> 
> So I'm holding out for a policy change to allow me to get a single shot (or no shot because quite frankly there are virtually no significant case reports of reinfection).


maybe the J&J will be good alternative for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> More pictures please?


Did someone say more pictures?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did someone say more pictures?
> 
> View attachment 15735257
> 
> ...


Oooo...









..








..


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oooo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have diarrhoea?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You have diarrhoea?


Not sure about diarrhoea but this was what she said...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> there's a thread show doggy and divers i think. Havent opened it. Dont have a doggy pic to show. Well i have but I don't wanna show it.


I didn't know that Brett Favre was into to divers 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The above is obviously my one and only Rolex. I've decided the below masterpiece would possibly best compliment it, more than the BLRO. Before anyone says sell the LN please realise that this was a present to myself for my 50th and is now discontinued and I freakin love it.










I should get it by the time I turn 60.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The above is obviously my one and only Rolex. I've decided the below masterpiece would possibly best compliment it, more than the BLRO. Before anyone says sell the LN please realise that this was a present to myself for my 50th and is now discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good looking piece but when I saw it in the metal I felt that the bezel was kind of meh. But then again, green is not my colour.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's a good looking piece but when I saw it in the metal I felt that the bezel was kind of meh. But then again, green is not my colour.


I saw it at a grey dealer and it was awesome.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I didn't know that Brett Favre was into to divers
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


so he just loves doggy?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I still like Doggy
> 
> Wait... that didn't sound right.


Sounded normal to me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't know what you're talking about; It sounded perfectly fine to me...


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Galaga said:


> The above is obviously my one and only Rolex. I've decided the below masterpiece would possibly best compliment it, more than the BLRO. Before anyone says sell the LN please realise that this was a present to myself for my 50th and is now discontinued and I freakin love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bloody great plan mate..never hurts to have a plan

Dave


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

That's another assessment submitted, so Human Resource Management is now in the can.

Somehow I don't think knowing the theory makes me a better manager though.

Gonna ask for a promotion at work next week off the back of it anyway...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That's another assessment submitted, so Human Resource Management is now in the can.
> 
> Somehow I don't think knowing the theory makes me a better manager though.
> 
> ...


In the can?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In the can?


I think it's an American phrase.

Did I get it wrong?

Maybe I should stick to Australianisms.

Done and dusted...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I think it's an American phrase.
> 
> Did I get it wrong?
> 
> ...


Youz still an Aussie eh? Done and dusted it is mate.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I think it's an American phrase.
> 
> Did I get it wrong?
> 
> ...


No, "in the can" is right, like when you're done filming a movie the film is "in the can".

Get on an AD list for your promotion watch.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In the can?


Gotta love a James May gif!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> The above is obviously my one and only Rolex. I've decided the below masterpiece would possibly best compliment it, more than the BLRO. Before anyone says sell the LN please realise that this was a present to myself for my 50th and is now discontinued and I freakin love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you realize it's green, right? You really have changed.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> The above is obviously my one and only Rolex. I've decided the below masterpiece would possibly best compliment it, more than the BLRO. Before anyone says sell the LN please realise that this was a present to myself for my 50th and is now discontinued and I freakin love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you are not considering the regular Subs (Date or ND) because they would appear too similar to your existing watch. This I understand.

And maybe the Batman or BLRO are too similar to your existing watch re GMT complication. I get that too.

But if the criteria above are the only reasons you are selecting the Cermit, and not because the Cermit sings to you. you will not be satisfied.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I saw it at a grey dealer and it was awesome.


Nevermind.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dang, didn't realize Sporty got banned...wonder if he's canned for good?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Not for nothing but hospitalized covid folks like yourself have been shown to have very high antibody levels, far in excess of the asymptomatic or barely symptomatic people like me. So your immunity will last far longer than that 3 month figure.
> 
> And you should only need a single shot, for us our primary infection acts as the first shot.
> 
> So I'm holding out for a policy change to allow me to get a single shot (or no shot because quite frankly there are virtually no significant case reports of reinfection).


Johnson & Johnson has a single dose vaccine rather the standard two-dose series by Moderna and Pfizer that is on the cusp of being introduced.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> maybe the J&J will be good alternative for you.


#nevereverreadahead


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Dang, didn't realize Sporty got banned...wonder if he's canned for good?
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


What happened?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What happened?


I think he "exchanged words" with Sarge in one of those Rolex threads...not too sure


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I think he "exchanged words" with Sarge in one of those Rolex threads...not too sure


Oy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, I'm working through a 500+ page document in prep for a conference cal this week, so Jenna may not be as around as much as usual...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Dang, didn't realize Sporty got banned...wonder if he's canned for good?
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Dang. He may be coarse in how he writes, but he ain't wrong.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Dang. He may be coarse in how he writes, but he ain't wrong.


Some people can't deal with the naked truth, especially when presented in a blunt, uncompromising way.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> No, "in the can" is right, like when you're done filming a movie the film is "in the can".
> 
> Get on an AD list for your promotion watch.


Lol. Good plan.
As long as it comes with a big pay rise...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

There are days.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I think he "exchanged words" with Sarge in one of those Rolex threads...not too sure


Those anti-AD threads are really becoming quite ridiculous.

Like the way he presents himself or not, nobody can deny that Sporty has a valid point regarding the justification for grey pricing.

Unfortunately, those threads are a platform for those with unrealistic expectations and zero understanding of a market economy to have a whinge and are a trap for anyone who tries to respond with logic and common sense...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, I'm working through a 500+ page document in prep for a conference cal this week, so Jenna may not be as around as much as usual...
> 
> View attachment 15736229
> 
> ...


Jemna will be missed.

Enjoy your fascinating reading material.

Liked for the parting shots...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^it's theater.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Dang. He may be coarse in how he writes, but he ain't wrong.





mui.richard said:


> Some people can't deal with the naked truth, especially when presented in a blunt, uncompromising way.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^the Rolex threads


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Some people can't deal with the naked truth, especially when presented in a blunt, uncompromising way.


Hang on,
are we talking about the Tudor vs Rolex thread started by a troll now?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

How many times would you like to hear my last 6 rolexes were bought from DSW?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Hang on,
> are we talking about the Tudor vs Rolex thread started by a troll now?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


All of them...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15736335
> View attachment 15736336
> 
> There are days.


Timex regulateur.

Good to see that piece coming out to play...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Timex regulateur.
> 
> Good to see that piece coming out to play...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thx... There are just some days when it's relaxing...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> All of them...


Gf

I should start one on 6 month supply including how much cash we keep in the house?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

6 month supply of Rolex at an AD.

The entitled flippers will go wild...


SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> And your wallet...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The pinnacle would be a wallet collection, no?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Dang, didn't realize Sporty got banned...wonder if he's canned for good?


Too many of those newbies fighting with him and people attacking him and calling him names. The newbies who are not Rolex owners coming into this sub- forum "contributing"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Some people can't deal with the naked truth, especially when presented in a blunt, uncompromising way.


The Naked Truth


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Those anti-AD threads are really becoming quite ridiculous.
> 
> Like the way he presents himself or not, nobody can deny that Sporty has a valid point regarding the justification for grey pricing.
> 
> ...


Those damn threads that are:

anti AD
high price of Rolex
availability of Rolex

Should be locked straight away and the OP banned for one week. Immediately.

Some sub- forums like Breitling and Zenith don't even tolerate brand bashing and I don't see why it's any different here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> How many times would you like to hear my last 6 rolexes were bought from DSW?


Say it again?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Too many of those newbies fighting with him and people attacking him and calling him names. The newbies who are not Rolex owners coming into this sub- forum "contributing"


One of the unfortunate ill effects of a population with too much time on its hands. No pun intended.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those damn threads that are:
> 
> anti AD
> high price of Rolex
> ...


Jason is busy is why.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Say it again?


My last 6 I bought from DSW cause I have no patience and lots of money.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> My last 6 I bought from DSW cause I have no patience and lots of money.


Gf

Mrs BT and I keep 10k in cash in house for incidentals.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Say it again?


I usually spend 30k travelling each year.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Lol boring yet?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those damn threads that are:
> 
> anti AD
> high price of Rolex
> ...


Just wrote this in the "other thread", thought I'd share it here.

Regarding Sporty being banned, if someone actually reported him I think they need to grow some skin and/or a sense of humor, but that's just me.

Some people just can't deal with the naked truth, especially when it's presented in a seemingly blunt way.

All the bxtching and whining about Rolex shortage grey prices etc is just boring the fudge out of me. I'm seeing more and more members from the affordable section posting on the Rolex sub-forum and the constant basing is just ridiculous. What's wrong with not being able to afford a Rolex? There's always someone more well off who can afford things you can't. I mean, I obviously can't afford to go buy a Mclaren, even if they would sell me one that is, but I don't bxtch about it.

Feels like some people have lost a sense of pride for who they are. And to be honest, I look down on some of these people in real life. Not for being less well off financially, but for their "the world owes me" attitude.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I guess you are not considering the regular Subs (Date or ND) because they would appear too similar to your existing watch. This I understand.
> 
> And maybe the Batman or BLRO are too similar to your existing watch re GMT complication. I get that too.
> 
> But if the criteria above are the only reasons you are selecting the Cermit, and not because the Cermit sings to you. you will not be satisfied.


Whether I am or not it will never happen. Nobody except celebrities gets watches like the Kermit or the BLRO at retail. At least not in a small market like Australia. Maybe a sub no date or an explorer but not one of the unicorns.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Whether I am or not it will never happen. Nobody except celebrities gets watches like the Kermit or the BLRO at retail. At least not in a small market like Australia. Maybe a sub no date or an explorer but not one of the unicorns.


Thought BSF just got one? ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Just wrote this in the "other thread", thought I'd share it here.
> 
> Regarding Sporty being banned, if someone actually reported him I think they need to grow some skin and/or a sense of humor, but that's just me.
> 
> ...


It's boring alright and unnecessary to ban for having an opinion. Yeah he says it as it is but I reckon it comes down to jealousy. I'm seriously happy for people who have plenty and the way he communicates it is with wit.

Such a shame.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My last 6 I bought from DSW cause I have no patience and lots of money.


Those are words for the threads sprouting up like weeds. Cut and paste your answer the next time another thread appears about lack of availability at the ADs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I usually spend 30k travelling each year.


That's one Daytona money


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Lol boring yet?


Go on.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> to be honest, I look down on some of these people in real life. Not for being less well off financially, but for their "the world owes me" attitude.


I think you just described all the Australians living on the dole. The lazy ones who refuse to work but call are the media companies to complain about not being paid enough dole money. They said they couldn't survive on the paltry $1500 a week and it "affects" their quality of life. Pfft.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's one Daytona money


Ended up buying my son a new Hyundai i30 N line which is about the same price as a Daytona.










#madness.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Ended up buying my son a new Hyundai i30 N line which is about the same price as a Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car. I couldn't imagine for the life of me saying a Hyundai is nice but I drove a rental i30 and was surprised how close it came to be like a Golf. Honestly, very impressed with what they did there. I think you made a good choice for a first car for your son.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Mrs BT and I keep 10k in cash in house for incidentals.


Yeah, who doesn't?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice car. I couldn't imagine for the life of me saying a Hyundai is nice but I drove a rental i30 and was surprised how close it came to be like a Golf. Honestly, very impressed with what they did there. I think you made a good choice for a first car for your son.


Thanks mate.

That house that you can see in the background is the dodgy plumber that rips old people off. He was on ACA recently. Everyone just stopped communicating with him and he sold up. One of my former neighbors unfortunately.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Time for a Jenna break.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> The pinnacle would be a wallet collection, no?


Empty wallets?

No...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Jason is busy is why.


Should let BSF stand in.

He did volunteer after all...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Mrs BT and I keep 10k in cash in house for incidentals.


Shhhhh...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Mrs BT and I keep 10k in cash in house for incidentals.


Mrs B5 and I keep a pkt of prophylactics for the same reason...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those damn threads that are:
> 
> anti AD
> high price of Rolex
> ...


For the most part that's all that's out there anymore and why I rarely even look at the threads, much less actually post in them. Basically for the most part OoO is the only Rolex thread worth my time these days.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You definitely get Contacts and Credibility. Confidence is innate, so probably not. If you already have an undergraduate degree in business, your prof was probably right.
> 
> If you want a career in Finance in the US, an MBA is a must though. Or you'll slog through years of being a lowly analyst...


I have an undergraduate degree in business, never had the need for anything else.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> That house that you can see in the background is the dodgy plumber that rips old people off. He was on ACA recently. Everyone just stopped communicating with him and he sold up. One of my former neighbors unfortunately.


LOL. I am still amazed as to why people call in the media to solve their problems. Not making excuses for the dodgy plumber but he got what he deserved.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Just wrote this in the "other thread", thought I'd share it here.
> 
> Regarding Sporty being banned, if someone actually reported him I think they need to grow some skin and/or a sense of humor, but that's just me.
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth.

Well said Richard...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those are words for the threads sprouting up like weeds. Cut and paste your answer the next time another thread appears about lack of availability at the ADs.


Wait a few minutes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you just described all the Australians living on the dole. The lazy ones who refuse to work but call are the media companies to complain about not being paid enough dole money. They said they couldn't survive on the paltry $1500 a week and it "affects" their quality of life. Pfft.


They aren't the worst.

What about the ones that have millions in assets, have hundreds of thousands of dollars in cash and passive income, but demand welfare payments because they paid taxes and it's their right...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> They aren't the worst.
> 
> What about the ones that have millions in assets, have hundreds of thousands of dollars in cash and passive income, but demand welfare payments because they paid taxes and it's their right...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's disgusting. I have paid so much in taxes over my lifetime and yet I have taken nothing back. Maybe its time I join the dole buldgers queue.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> Well said Richard...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Just a rant, nothing more.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had a lovely morning with my daughter.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice car. I couldn't imagine for the life of me saying a Hyundai is nice but I drove a rental i30 and was surprised how close it came to be like a Golf. Honestly, very impressed with what they did there. I think you made a good choice for a first car for your son.


I know I'm getting old when I think that any car produced by a large manufacturer is worlds beyond almost every mass market car produced in my youth.

Which reminds me, my grandfather got a ticket for steering with one hand on his honeymoon (the other arm was around his bride). He was driving a Ford Model A.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Had a lovely morning with my daughter.


Looks like Swedish pancakes...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Looks like Swedish pancakes...


Crepes! I made them, my daughter put them together.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Whether I am or not it will never happen. Nobody except celebrities gets watches like the Kermit or the BLRO at retail. At least not in a small market like Australia. Maybe a sub no date or an explorer but not one of the unicorns.


Bro G

Buy a sub no date 124060. It may not seem so but imho it is a very different watch to the 116710LN.

It may be the perfect watch


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Looks like Swedish pancakes...


I'll be making Swedish pancakes with lingonberries tomorrow. I'm really glad the lingonberry supply hasn't vanished.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Crepes! I made them, my daughter put them together.


Looks yummy.

Lagetha is cooking pheasant tonight (again).


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

tried them , BT?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Have any Aussies here had trouble sending watches to the USA? I am thinking of listing the Omega but the last time I was not allowed to send it out. I have had some local nibbles but nothing definite.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Empty wallets?
> 
> No...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


For the intended purpose, they definitely should not be empty. Each one must be well stocked.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I'll be making Swedish pancakes with lingonberries tomorrow. I'm really glad the lingonberry supply hasn't vanished.


Love lingonberries. Will be having some with the pheasant tonight


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Have any Aussies here had trouble sending watches to the USA? I am thinking of listing the Omega but the last time I was not allowed to send it out. I have had some local nibbles but nothing definite.


Pete, you might get more advice of you post this in the WIS down under thread.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Pete, you might get more advice of you post this in the WIS down under thread.


Is there a WIS down under thread? Never mind, I found it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice car. I couldn't imagine for the life of me saying a Hyundai is nice but I drove a rental i30 and was surprised how close it came to be like a Golf. Honestly, very impressed with what they did there. I think you made a good choice for a first car for your son.


Agreed. They've come a long way since the early shytbox days (below). Those cars had super poor crash ratings iirc.









Some current models are fully nice looking and respectable though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Love lingonberries. Will be having some with the pheasant tonight


The only time I have lingonberries is at the restaurant at IKEA.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Is there a WIS down under thread? Never mind, I found it.


Sorry, should have included a link


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Shhhhh...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


haha ..trust me the least of my worries even with BTWD MIA


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> For the intended purpose, they definitely should not be empty. Each one must be well stocked.


Now that would be a nice collection...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Ended up buying my son a new Hyundai i30 N line which is about the same price as a Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Great first car he has there; I reckon that's a much better buy than the 86 you guys were looking at


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice car. I couldn't imagine for the life of me saying a Hyundai is nice but I drove a rental i30 and was surprised how close it came to be like a Golf. Honestly, very impressed with what they did there. I think you made a good choice for a first car for your son.


Yeah they have; times change, brands change.

I think I PM'd you about where a mate of mine works in Hyundai and the stuff they had (and have) in the pipeline is great.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just jumped back on here after a couple of days and christ there is a lot of garbage been posted


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

not On OoO but the forum in general


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Some people can't deal with the naked truth, especially when presented in a blunt, uncompromising way.


He's very wrong if he thinks 3 nights in the carribean or 2 weeks of summer camp should cost ANYWHERE near 10k!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> not On OoO but the forum in general


#nra


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> not On OoO but the forum in general


Looks like the conspiracy thread @mui.richard was ripping apart some amateur economists in had been deleted.

He did some good work there...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Looks like the conspiracy thread @mui.richard was ripping apart some amateur economists in had been deleted.
> 
> He did some good work there...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:
It's back, looks like a few posts shorter though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> He's very wrong if he thinks 3 nights in the carribean or 2 weeks of summer camp should cost ANYWHERE near 10k!!!


Depends on a lot of things wouldn't it? I just did a quick check and the hotel rooms range from a low of $150 a night for 4 adults at Antigua, to about $1,700 (2 stars vs 5 stars, one night). So not including the air fare, it can easily go up to a total of $8.5k just on hotel accommodations alone.

$10k is not unimaginable, when you factor in everything.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Is there a WIS down under thread? Never mind, I found it.


HI Pete, did you end up posting anything? I did not see any new posts there.

Link is here if you still want it. WIS'ers down under - AUS


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> It's back, looks like a few posts shorter though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Again, just random rants.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Looks like the conspiracy thread @mui.richard was ripping apart some amateur economists in had been deleted.
> 
> He did some good work there...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I didn't even see that one


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I didn't even see that one


You have *literally* MISSED nothing...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...[/u][/b]


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Have any Aussies here had trouble sending watches to the USA? I am thinking of listing the Omega but the last time I was not allowed to send it out. I have had some local nibbles but nothing definite.


All of my buyers have been Yanks. No issue, just an extra form to fill. Also make sure you stipulate it's an automatic and has no battery. My customers usually receive theirs in 5 to 7 working days.

Just use Australia Post with tracking.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I think it's an American phrase.
> 
> Did I get it wrong?
> 
> ...


I usually say, and another one bites the dust

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> so he just loves doggy?


Let's just say his fantastic football career took a deep dive when he was caught sending dogging pics to cheerleaders. Fortunately, one of OoOs favourites (Tiffany) wasn't served a dog.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Those anti-AD threads are really becoming quite ridiculous.
> 
> Like the way he presents himself or not, nobody can deny that Sporty has a valid point regarding the justification for grey pricing.
> 
> ...


He's pretty careful not not only it what he writes but how he writes, or maybe I'm so used to his style of writing that I see it for what is it - mostly entertainment.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, I'm working through a 500+ page document in prep for a conference cal this week, so Jenna may not be as around as much as usual...
> 
> View attachment 15736229
> 
> ...


500+ pages! Hope there are a lot of pictures.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> How many times would you like to hear my last 6 rolexes were bought from DSW?


It's interesting how times have changed. In the past, buying Grey usually meant getting a better deal than offered by an AD.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Mrs BT and I keep 10k in cash in house for incidentals.


I've got the same amount (10k USD) in my safe, but not for incidentals. Not owning a Rolex, I always figured if life went suddenly south I could suddenly go south. Wonder if it has something to do with being part of the cash is king generation. I'd hate to know what millennials have in their home safes 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Just wrote this in the "other thread", thought I'd share it here.
> 
> Regarding Sporty being banned, if someone actually reported him I think they need to grow some skin and/or a sense of humor, but that's just me.
> 
> ...


Sporty even admitted to not being able to afford his owing plane. Very courageous of him as he was posting in the Rolex & Tudor sub forum.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Ended up buying my son a new Hyundai i30 N line which is about the same price as a Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Next you should teach him how to park properly  You're a great dad.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Mrs B5 and I keep a pkt of prophylactics for the same reason...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Probably better than pilfering from BT's 6 mo supply 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sporty even admitted to not being able to afford his owing plane. Very courageous of him as he was posting in the Rolex & Tudor sub forum.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Well, I think he was speaking of jets, so that raises the bar. I know about three times as many people that own planes than own Rolexes, but I can't think of any that own jets.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> He's very wrong if he thinks 3 nights in the carribean or 2 weeks of summer camp should cost ANYWHERE near 10k!!!


Was he underestimating? When we vacationed with our kids we seldom were able to make do with less than 100k and we don't do luxury.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> You have *literally* MISSED nothing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...[/u][/b]


No surprises there


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Wow, buybacks and destroying product is more common than I thought.

Why Richemont and the luxury houses crush and burn their stock - perhaps these timepieces are not as valuable and rare as they'd like you to think...
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...and the luxury houses crush and burn their...
LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Well, I think he was speaking of jets, so that raises the bar. I know about three times as many people that own planes than own Rolexes, but I can't think of any that own jets.


So they own plain planes? 😬 🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've got the same amount (10k USD) in my safe, but not for incidentals. Not owning a Rolex, I always figured if life went suddenly south I could suddenly go south. Wonder if it has something to do with being part of the cash is king generation. I'd hate to know what millennials have in their home safes
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


10k is a good amount and was always my baseline; however, I'm at 20k in the safe these days due to...well, we're not allowed to talk about politics.?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

According to the US Marathon site, Arctic GSARs are now available.😀👍


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wow, buybacks and destroying product is more common than I thought.
> 
> Why Richemont and the luxury houses crush and burn their stock - perhaps these timepieces are not as valuable and rare as they'd like you to think...


Reminds me of the story of Burberry doing the same thing. Burberry burns bags, clothes and perfume worth millions


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Well, I think he was speaking of jets, so that raises the bar. I know about three times as many people that own planes than own Rolexes, but I can't think of any that own jets.





qa_ii said:


> So they own plain planes? 😬 🤣


OK. Which one do you guys own? A), B) or C)?

A)









B)









C)









I am told someone here has his own air force.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> According to the US Marathon site, Arctic GSARs are now available.😀👍
> 
> View attachment 15737485


Something is making me not wanting to buy it. Not sure what...

Is this used for the artic armed forces? I could use this if I do go for an Antarctic mission.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> OK. Which one do you guys own? A), B) or C)?
> 
> A)
> View attachment 15737522
> ...


D.

This one gets the job done for me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Something is making me not wanting to buy it. Not sure what...
> 
> Is this used for the artic armed forces? I could use this if I do go for an Antarctic mission.


Liking and buying are two different things. I like this one. However, I don't like it enough to give up my black dial GSAR for it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Let's just say his fantastic football career took a deep dive when he was caught sending dogging pics to cheerleaders.


This threads needs pics.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> D.
> 
> This one gets the job done for me.


Godfrey

Actually, I'm more of a boat person. I lived on this one for several years back in the day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Actually, I'm more of a boat person. I lived on this one for several years back in the day.


USS Richard E. Byrd?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> USS Richard E. Byrd?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15737596


Nice mug. I searched the pennant number hence why I could find the name. Read up on the history of the ship and sad to read that the Greeks used it for target practice.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice mug. I searched the pennant number hence why I could find the name. Read up on the history of the ship and sad to read that the Greeks used it for target practice.


Actually, it was sold and went to active service in the Greek Navy. Then, when it was becoming obsolete, it was put to use as a man made reef. Hence the sinking, so it's not as bad as it seems.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Actually, it was sold and went to active service in the Greek Navy. Then, when it was becoming obsolete, it was put to use as a man made reef. Hence the sinking, so it's not as bad as it seems.


Yeah, something about its sister ships. True, I was being dramatic about it's sinking.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, something about its sister ships. True, I was being dramatic about it's sinking.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


>


This is what I think of when I say target practice. ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This is what I think of when I say target practice. 😁


Torpedo breaking the keel amidship. A sure death sentence (for the vessel).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Something is making me not wanting to buy it. Not sure what...
> 
> Is this used for the artic armed forces? I could use this if I do go for an Antarctic mission.


No, for Antarctic missions, it's this:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> OK. Which one do you guys own? A), B) or C)?
> 
> A)
> View attachment 15737522
> ...


Does it count if I've hitched a ride on one of those?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Actually, I'm more of a boat person. I lived on this one for several years back in the day.


So, how were the ownership costs on that? Pricey to maintain? Large crew requirement? Good on gas?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> No, for Antarctic missions, it's this:


wont that work for both poles?

nice watch, sir. If i were to get an SS sports model for myself at this point, that would be it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> So, how were the ownership costs on that? Pricey to maintain? Large crew requirement? Good on gas?


what's the MPG?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Actually, it was sold and went to active service in the Greek Navy. Then, when it was becoming obsolete, it was put to use as a man made reef. Hence the sinking, so it's not as bad as it seems.


Nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday and Tiffany is still on vacation so there's this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> what's the MPG?


Can you go water skiing with it?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gal says hi.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Depends on a lot of things wouldn't it? I just did a quick check and the hotel rooms range from a low of $150 a night for 4 adults at Antigua, to about $1,700 (2 stars vs 5 stars, one night). So not including the air fare, it can easily go up to a total of $8.5k just on hotel accommodations alone.
> 
> $10k is not unimaginable, when you factor in everything.


I had Co workers who felt like they had to spend > $10k on vacations or else it wasn't worth bragging about. This was back in the 90s. Funny thing was to hear them bragging knowing I made more than they did and even then the spread wasn't large. Just my mindset, throwing away money isn't cool unless you know you will never run out.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gal says hi.
> 
> View attachment 15737734


Hello. How have you been?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've got the same amount (10k USD) in my safe, but not for incidentals. Not owning a Rolex, I always figured if life went suddenly south I could suddenly go south. Wonder if it has something to do with being part of the cash is king generation. I'd hate to know what millennials have in their home safes
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


And I was being TIC... Yes we do have about that... Mrs BT keeps up with such so I don't really know... Does go back to our parents growing up in the Depression. But my point was how many times do strangers ie internet aquaintences want to hear such?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably better than pilfering from BT's 6 mo supply
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


LOL I fixed that after 2nd child. Tmi


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Well, I think he was speaking of jets, so that raises the bar. I know about three times as many people that own planes than own Rolexes, but I can't think of any that own jets.


Same hell my sister is a pilot and owns a plane.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Last family vacation when kids not adults was a week in Hawaii. I think total out of pocket was about 1000.




Points ff etc.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> So, how were the ownership costs on that? Pricey to maintain? Large crew requirement? Good on gas?


Haha. Large crew, yes! Including me (on the crew).


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> No, for Antarctic missions, it's this:


And Vuarnet glacier glasses like James Bond, or no?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> what's the MPG?


I forget the number, but it's GPM.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> OK. Which one do you guys own? A), B) or C)?
> 
> A)
> View attachment 15737522
> ...


A relative of mine owned a Hawker jet (sat 8, I think) before retiring. I was lucky enough to fly in it a few times.

Very comfortable, but couldn't do many international flights due to size of the fuel tank without stopping to refuel (I'd guess anywhere over 6 or so hours)

I'm a novice in the area, but I picked up that it's usually cheaper to charter a jet, unless you can constantly charter out your own, simply due to the cost of maintenance, housing the jet in a hangar, and fuel costs. Also, other than the "brag" factor, unless you really need to skip security and want total privacy, it's not much different than flying in a nice first class cabin


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gal says hi.
> 
> View attachment 15737734


Hi Gal.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> And Vuarnet glacier glasses like James Bond, or no?


Yes, and I guess I should wear more than shorts.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I had Co workers who felt like they had to spend > $10k on vacations or else it wasn't worth bragging about. This was back in the 90s. Funny thing was to hear them bragging knowing I made more than they did and even then the spread wasn't large. Just my mindset, throwing away money isn't cool unless you know you will never run out.


Even then I don't think it's cool.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Last family vacation when kids not adults was a week in Hawaii. I think total out of pocket was about 1000.
> 
> Points ff etc.


When you went to Hawaii, was it a state then? Hehe.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> According to the US Marathon site, Arctic GSARs are now available.
> 
> View attachment 15737485


If I didn't already have the GSAR in black I'd be very interested.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> ...
> 
> Also, other than the "brag" factor, unless you really need to skip security and want total privacy, it's not much different than flying in a nice first class cabin


If I was traveling with Jenna, I'd definitely want total privacy.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Last family vacation when kids not adults was a week in Hawaii. I think total out of pocket was about 1000.
> 
> Points ff etc.


Sailed there and back on beef jerky and baked beans?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I was traveling with Jenna, I'd definitely want total privacy.
> 
> View attachment 15737869


Lucky for you she's easily intrigued, apparently.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sailed there and back on beef jerky and baked beans?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


On a homemade raft?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey OOO Bros! Wassup!










Sorry haven't posted much, got super busy right after the holidays, dealing with fund raising and venture capital folks. Always fun.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Something is making me not wanting to buy it. Not sure what...
> 
> Is this used for the artic armed forces? I could use this if I do go for an Antarctic mission.


Tritium tubes? Twice as thick as a Seiko? I'd be tempted if it weren't for that.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Last family vacation when kids not adults was a week in Hawaii. I think total out of pocket was about 1000.
> 
> Points ff etc.


That's quite a feat, especially in Hawaii.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I had Co workers who felt like they had to spend > $10k on vacations or else it wasn't worth bragging about. This was back in the 90s. Funny thing was to hear them bragging knowing I made more than they did and even then the spread wasn't large. Just my mindset, throwing away money isn't cool unless you know you will never run out.


I spent $12,000 on a family vacation a few years ago and was so aggravated that I spent so much money. I felt like I threw money away. It's nothing to brag about.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> A relative of mine owned a Hawker jet (sat 8, I think) before retiring. I was lucky enough to fly in it a few times.
> 
> Very comfortable, but couldn't do many international flights due to size of the fuel tank without stopping to refuel (I'd guess anywhere over 6 or so hours)
> 
> I'm a novice in the area, but I picked up that it's usually cheaper to charter a jet, unless you can constantly charter out your own, simply due to the cost of maintenance, housing the jet in a hangar, and fuel costs. Also, other than the "brag" factor, unless you really need to skip security and want total privacy, it's not much different than flying in a nice first class cabin


Unless you are in the 8 figure category owning a jet is foolish endeavor. Joining a charter club like Netjets or something similar is the way to go. All the perks without the hassles.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When you went to Hawaii, was it a state then? Hehe.


Well it has just been saved from invasion lol so not sure... 
Last trip my teenage son took with us. 
Ok a story... I do not claim to know cultural rites such as Japanese on honeymoon. But we were staying at the wakkii Hilton high floor. My son was on the balcony with binocs for what seemed like a long time. I stepped out and said what's up? He reluctantly handed over and pointed. Next hotel over few floors down the curtains were pushed back room all lit up. Suffice to say they were going to it for a long time. Mrs BT came to door said wassup? My son and I both said nuttin is. I handed binocs back and said enjoy. One of his best vacations.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> That's quite a feat, especially in Hawaii.


I traveled a bunch for work. All 4 plane tickets were free. Every Hilton was free. Etc... I was so cheap on Maui that I wouldn't pay for luau because I said it's just like cooking a pig back home.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

78 F here today!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> I spent $12,000 on a family vacation a few years ago and was so aggravated that I spent so much money. I felt like I threw money away. It's nothing to brag about.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Points points points


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Points points points


You better believe it!

OoO Baby!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Same hell my sister is a pilot and owns a plane.


Many years ago I actually contemplated buying a Beechcraft Bonanza until common sense prevailed. The seller was trying to convince me how I could lease out the plane to other pilots and get to fly it myself for free. Since his lips were moving as he told me that, I had a strong suspicion he was lying to me.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've got the same amount (10k USD) in my safe, but not for incidentals. Not owning a Rolex, I always figured if life went suddenly south I could suddenly go south. Wonder if it has something to do with being part of the cash is king generation. I'd hate to know what millennials have in their home safes
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


It's Avo in your, their landlord's, safe


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> So, how were the ownership costs on that? Pricey to maintain? Large crew requirement? Good on gas?


What about resale value?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, and I guess I should wear more than shorts.


Please don't wear James boNd sh.t. You're a grown ass man, don't aspire to be a fictional character

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mav said:


> Hey OOO Bros! Wassup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Points points points


D-fence, d-fence

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's Avo in your, their landlord's, safe


ON the topic of millennials, I like Gen Z:
Gen Z Are, Once Again, Roasting Millennials By Cancelling Skinny Jeans And Side Parts


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Last family vacation when kids not adults was a week in Hawaii. I think total out of pocket was about 1000.
> 
> Points ff etc.


Did y'all swim to hawaii?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Havent hade a short vacation ( < 9 days) cost less than $10k in the last 15 years or so. Exception is sailing vacation which cost very little but then the yearly cost to run boat >$20k.

staycations on the farm are cheap.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> HI Pete, did you end up posting anything? I did not see any new posts there.
> 
> Link is here if you still want it. WIS'ers down under - AUS


No not yet mate, had a guy contact me yesterday about the Omega and started asking for videos of the movement working and asked me to provide evidence of proof of purchase and serial numbers and then low balled me an offer and said he wanted me to use DHL not Australia Post as he doesn't trust them.

My wife saw the offer and told me to forget it just keep both watches so that's what I'm doing at this stage. She has forbidden me from buying anymore though so if my sub becomes available at the AD, I'm in deep do do.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice! Great first car he has there; I reckon that's a much better buy than the 86 you guys were looking at


I'm helping my son to buy an I30 on Wednesday. he's paying for it thank God


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> Havent hade a short vacation ( < 9 days) cost less than $10k in the last 15 years or so. Exception is sailing vacation which cost very little but then the yearly cost to run boat >$20k.
> 
> staycations on the farm are cheap.


We are going to Noosa for a couple of weeks in School Holidays and that should cost nothing except cleaning fees.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> Unless you are *deep in the *_*nine *_figure category owning a jet is foolish endeavor. Joining a charter club like Netjets or something similar is the way to go. All the perks without the hassles.
> 
> OoO Baby!


FIFY.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Many years ago I actually contemplated buying a Beechcraft Bonanza until common sense prevailed. The seller was trying to convince me how I could lease out the plane to other pilots and get to fly it myself for free. Since his lips were moving as he told me that, I had a strong suspicion he was lying to me.


Everyone I know that leased shares only did so during or immediately after learning to fly. The ones that stuck with flying generally tired of contention for a shared resource or wanted more control over upkeep and features.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Please don't wear James boNd sh.t. You're a grown ass man, don't aspire to be a fictional character
> 
> Brother of OoO


If I were fictional, people might stop expecting me to do things.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Time for another Jenna break...




























250 pages left!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> I'm helping my son to buy an I30 on Wednesday. he's paying for it thank God


Nice!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've got the same amount (10k USD) in my safe, but not for incidentals. Not owning a Rolex, I always figured if life went suddenly south I could suddenly go south. Wonder if it has something to do with being part of the cash is king generation. I'd hate to know what millennials have in their home safes
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


What's a "home safe"?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> A relative of mine owned a Hawker jet (sat 8, I think) before retiring. I was lucky enough to fly in it a few times.
> 
> Very comfortable, but couldn't do many international flights due to size of the fuel tank without stopping to refuel (I'd guess anywhere over 6 or so hours)
> 
> I'm a novice in the area, but I picked up that it's usually cheaper to charter a jet, unless you can constantly charter out your own, simply due to the cost of maintenance, housing the jet in a hangar, and fuel costs. Also, other than the "brag" factor, unless you really need to skip security and want total privacy, it's not much different than flying in a nice first class cabin


You're right. Planes are like cars and boats, they're money pits. Always cheaper to have someone else own it and lease it as and when needed. Imagine the number of first class flights you can have for the money it costs to own your aircraft?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> If I didn't already have the GSAR in black I'd be very interested.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Well, you can now have the GSAR in white too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I was traveling with Jenna, I'd definitely want total privacy.
> 
> View attachment 15737869


Maybe she has her own Boeing 737 and a private island with her own landing strip?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Tritium tubes? Twice as thick as a Seiko? I'd be tempted if it weren't for that.


All of the above.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I spent $12,000 on a family vacation a few years ago and was so aggravated that I spent so much money. I felt like I threw money away. It's nothing to brag about.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Bragging helps a person feel good. Just look at the daily posts here on Watch U Seek on new watches, incomings and other members going ga-ga over someone's new man jewellery.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well it has just been saved from invasion lol so not sure...
> Last trip my teenage son took with us.
> Ok a story... I do not claim to know cultural rites such as Japanese on honeymoon. But we were staying at the wakkii Hilton high floor. My son was on the balcony with binocs for what seemed like a long time. I stepped out and said what's up? He reluctantly handed over and pointed. Next hotel over few floors down the curtains were pushed back room all lit up. Suffice to say they were going to it for a long time. Mrs BT came to door said wassup? My son and I both said nuttin is. I handed binocs back and said enjoy. One of his best vacations.


Live performances?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 78 F here today!
> View attachment 15738044


Is that cold or hot?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that cold or hot?


it's winter here so hot


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Many years ago I actually contemplated buying a Beechcraft Bonanza until common sense prevailed. The seller was trying to convince me how I could lease out the plane to other pilots and get to fly it myself for free. Since his lips were moving as he told me that, I had a strong suspicion he was lying to me.


Hahahaha...

Story of the day!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that cold or hot?


Ask @5959HH.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's Avo in your, their landlord's, safe


Don't they have $15 avo toasts?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What about resale value?
> 
> Brother of OoO


$1


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Please don't wear James boNd sh.t. You're a grown ass man, don't aspire to be a fictional character
> 
> Brother of OoO


Like some people aspire to be Batman?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> No not yet mate, had a guy contact me yesterday about the Omega and started asking for videos of the movement working and asked me to provide evidence of proof of purchase and serial numbers and then low balled me an offer and said he wanted me to use DHL not Australia Post as he doesn't trust them.
> 
> My wife saw the offer and told me to forget it just keep both watches so that's what I'm doing at this stage. She has forbidden me from buying anymore though so if my sub becomes available at the AD, I'm in deep do do.


Cannot Like but gave you a Like for the answer.

Hate low ballers. Tell him to Go Get Fxxked. DHL or FedEx is going to cost you at least $150.

When the Sub comes, buy it but let your DJ and Omega go. Look around for local sales on the ABWSS or sell to Vintage Watch Co. in Brisbane. Less hassle and their price is no different to a low baller's but at least you don't have to fight with people trying to reverse a PayPal payment.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Everyone I know that leased shares only did so during or immediately after learning to fly. The ones that stuck with flying generally tired of contention for a shared resource or wanted more control over upkeep and features.


Yes, that's when one realises that the bank account depletes very quickly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> If I were fictional, people might stop expecting me to do things.


Umm... 

Not. If I were James Bond, my wife would expect me to ski over mountain ridges and leap tall buildings before I take out the trash. Nah, too dangerous.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bragging helps a person feel good. Just look at the daily posts here on Watch U Seek on new watches, incomings and other members going ga-ga over someone's new man jewellery.


Ultimate wank/brag threads are the state of the collection ones


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't they have $15 avo toasts?


Yes, if they're poor


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ask @5959HH.


He's got it cold and hot. Kinda of like a Katy Perry song from ten years ago.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ultimate wank/brag threads are the state of the collection ones


Agreed. Those are the dick measuring contests of the watch world. Ultimate wank fest.

Followed closely by those threads with a what should I buy next? I have a box full of PP, AP. Help me choices that are even more expensive. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yes, if they're poor


The solution is to buy an avocado farm. One of my ***** friends bought an avocado farm with her partner and they've both been toiling on their farm. Covid shut down last year so I couldn't visit her but will do this year to see how she's getting on.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agreed. Those are the dick measuring contests of the watch world. Ultimate wank fest.
> 
> Followed closely by those threads with a what should I buy next? I have a box full of PP, AP. Help me choices that are even more expensive. LOL.


especially by people who seem to post them every time they post a pic


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> D-fence, d-fence
> 
> Brother of OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Please don't wear James boNd sh.t. You're a grown ass man, don't aspire to be a fictional character
> 
> Brother of OoO


Yeah, but Omega has a watch. They say I can be a real spy if I buy it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wow, buybacks and destroying product is more common than I thought.
> 
> Why Richemont and the luxury houses crush and burn their stock - perhaps these timepieces are not as valuable and rare as they'd like you to think...
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...and the luxury houses crush and burn their...
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Reminds me of the story of Burberry doing the same thing. Burberry burns bags, clothes and perfume worth millions


That smoke... funny odor .. _sniff sniff_

Ah! I know what it smells like!

"Market Manipulation"

(gradually catching up with the thread)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> especially by people who seem to post them every time they post a pic


Gave me an idea!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


hack the bone, hack the bone


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, but Omega has a watch. They say I can be a real spy if I buy it.


I just use this when I want to be a spy


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> Unless you are in the 8 figure category owning a jet is foolish endeavor. Joining a charter club like Netjets or something similar is the way to go. All the perks without the hassles.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Totally agree!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ask @5959HH.


Warm especially for late winter in NC or even TX.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gave me an idea!


Irritate Gun?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Irritate Gun?


Check your text


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Had a great round of golf this afternoon, with some law school buddies!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well it has just been saved from invasion lol so not sure...
> Last trip my teenage son took with us.
> Ok a story... I do not claim to know cultural rites such as Japanese on honeymoon. But we were staying at the wakkii Hilton high floor. My son was on the balcony with binocs for what seemed like a long time. I stepped out and said what's up? He reluctantly handed over and pointed. Next hotel over few floors down the curtains were pushed back room all lit up. Suffice to say they were going to it for a long time. Mrs BT came to door said wassup? My son and I both said nuttin is. I handed binocs back and said enjoy. One of his best vacations.


I think this was a basis for a plot on Hawaii 5-0...the Jack Lord version


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got the OP41 blue for a bit. My lady has my Yachtmaster.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> I spent $12,000 on a family vacation a few years ago and was so aggravated that I spent so much money. I felt like I threw money away. It's nothing to brag about.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I haven't got a clue what our vacations have cost us. I'll bet that the most expensive was Disneyworld, and that's because every other place we've gone, we stayed with family - meaning that Disney was the only trip where we had to buy our own hotel room.

Betcha if we go to Hawaii, we'll either use our aunt's condo or stay on-base for cheap.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The governor of New York has gotten into some hot water for allegedly asking a former aide whether she's ever had sex with an older man and telling her that he would be open to a relationship with someone in her 20s.

I don't see what all the fuss is about; those were the same things I told Jenna...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The governor of New York has gotten into some hot water for allegedly asking a former aide whether she's ever had sex with an older man and telling her that he would be open to a relationship with someone in her 20s.
> 
> I don't see what all the fuss is about...


That's very creepy. It's like a thirty year old man with a three year old girl.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Got the OP41 blue for a bit. My lady has my Yachtmaster.


was gonna say it's back because i bet she wouldn't wear that ugly ass sweater


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's very creepy. It's like a thirty year old man with a three year old girl.


Maybe that's what Jenna thought...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I haven't got a clue what our vacations have cost us. I'll bet that the most expensive was Disneyworld, and that's because every other place we've gone, we stayed with family - meaning that Disney was the only trip where we had to *buy* our own hotel room.
> 
> Betcha if we go to Hawaii, we'll either use our aunt's condo or stay on-base for cheap.


the trick was to rent that room not buy it


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The governor of New York has gotten into some hot water for allegedly asking a former aide whether she's ever had sex with an older man and telling her that he would be open to a relationship with someone in her 20s.
> 
> I don't see what all the fuss is about; those were the same things I told Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 15738674


Gf.

Reminded me of this...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Reminded me of this...
> 
> View attachment 15738719


Double Gf.

Or this...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Double Gf.
> 
> Or this...
> 
> View attachment 15738725


Triple Gf.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> the trick was to rent that room not buy it


ohhhh dammit


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> We are going to Noosa for a couple of weeks in School Holidays and that should cost nothing except cleaning fees.


Well you are lucky, Noosa aint cheap.

especilly if you want a suite with a butler at the sheraton ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe she has her own Boeing 737 and a private island with her own landing strip?


I'd like to see her landing strip


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ultimate wank/brag threads are the state of the collection ones


I don't understand the attraction of asking a bunch of random people on an internet forum for their, (largely irrelevant) opinions on your own collection, which is supposed to be for you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The governor of New York has gotten into some hot water for allegedly asking a former aide whether she's ever had sex with an older man and telling her that he would be open to a relationship with someone in her 20s.
> 
> I don't see what all the fuss is about; those were the same things I told Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 15738674


You probably got the same response as Andy? ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Triple Gf.
> 
> View attachment 15738736


i've clearly not shared pics of me and mrs BT


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't understand the attraction of asking a bunch of random people on an internet forum for their, (largely irrelevant) opinions on your own collection, which is supposed to be for you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It's a pissing contest mate


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I don't understand the attraction of asking a bunch of random people on an internet forum for their, (largely irrelevant) opinions on your own collection, which is supposed to be for you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I'm not one to ask for opinions, but I do like good watch pics.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I'd like to see her landing strip


Not hers but John Travolta has his own.









This is John Travolta's impressive house with a private airport. Unbelievable!







www.traveller365.com





N.B. I know what you did back there


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's a pissing contest mate


As long as it's not going down my leg, I'm winning.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> As long as it's not going down my leg, I'm winning.


Hey! My wife complains about me messy the floor. I told her I got to mark my territory


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's a *pissing* contest mate


Armed and ready  ????????


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK I vote art_bars for best 1st post FS.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I don't understand the attraction of asking a bunch of random people on an internet forum for their, (largely irrelevant) opinions on your own collection, which is supposed to be for you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hey - 'clout' is crucial


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> OK I vote art_bars for best 1st post FS.


gf

nvr mind ..fastest thread deleted ever


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> nvr mind ..fastest thread deleted ever


What was the gist of it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> What was the gist of it?


It was a long winded several paragraphs stating it was not a FS post but went through all kinds of description.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Armed and ready
> 
> View attachment 15738832


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


I remember how, during work trips to Dallas, I used to go to the hotel bar downstairs and order myself a $5 pitcher of beer _and_ a pitcher of water. Never felt hungover the next day, so from then on, I'd always drink at least as much water as beer.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...
> 
> Not. If I were James Bond, my wife would expect me to ski over mountain ridges and leap tall buildings before I take out the trash. Nah, too dangerous.


If Bond were real he would have died years ago. I remember reading in a Bond novel by Fleming that the mandatory retirement age for a 00 from active duty was 45, but Bond thought he would be dead by then and if he was lucky enough to survive he would farm chickens rather than sit at a desk.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> Well you are lucky, Noosa aint cheap.
> 
> especilly if you want a suite with a butler at the sheraton ;-)


we own a townhouse up there. It's only costing us a holiday tenant, but when we booked it was vacant anyway.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> If Bond were real he would have died years ago. I remember reading in a Bond novel by Fleming that the mandatory retirement age for a 00 from active duty was 45, but Bond thought he would be dead by then and if he was lucky enough to survive he would farm chickens rather than sit at a desk.


I read a personal theory about Bond being a patsy - a diversion, if you will, blowing shyt up and making a lot of noise while the real spies did their intelligence-gathering and assassinations quietly in the background.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Decided to respect my wife's wishes and list the Omega at roughly what I paid for it. If I don't lose she won't be unhappy. Listed it on Australian Watch sales and a few other Facebook forums. There is a dealer on there called Jonathon Voulgaris and he offered to buy my DJ at $7,750. He would have then sold it at RRP.

My wife is adamant that I not sell the Rolex so will respect her wishes. I have no desire for a Sub


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Decided to respect my wife's wishes and list the Omega at roughly what I paid for it. If I don't lose she won't be unhappy. Listed it on Australian Watch sales and a few other Facebook forums. There is a dealer on there called Jonathon Voulgaris and he offered to buy my DJ at $7,750. He would have then sold it at RRP.
> 
> My wife is adamant that I not sell the Rolex so will respect her wishes. I have no desire for a Sub


smart wife


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> i've clearly not shared pics of me and mrs BT


She's taller than you too?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> smart wife


It takes a smart man to listen to said wife.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking forward to another long day of reading...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I read a personal theory about Bond being a patsy - a diversion, if you will, blowing shyt up and making a lot of noise while the real spies did their intelligence-gathering and assassinations quietly in the background.


Well M did describe Bond as a blunt instrument. I have read real life stories about SIS (the name MI6, is a misnomer) use SAS to do the dirty work and they are run by an SIS officer who basically points them the way they want them to go.

If someone like Bond existed he would be a deniable operator and possibly even a contractor. He would have no tenure and no access to toys unless they were crucial to the mission.

I have been reading Chris Ryan and Andy McNab too much and their characters get used by SIS and MI5 for deniable missions then often discarded later.

I remember the television show Callan as well as the novels and he was a government assassin who was always trying to leave but blackmailed and coerced to come back. Once he did attempt to leave and he was given a red file which marked him for termination.

I have also read books by guys like Barry Eisler who was a Lawyer and an operative for the CIA. His books basically imply that CIA black ops are off the books and deniable operators are contracted to carry out the dirty work.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looking forward to another long day of reading...
> 
> View attachment 15738893


Gf.

Until then, I got this.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She's taller than you too?


She was when we met at 14 ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Well M did describe Bond as a blunt instrument. I have read real life stories about SIS (the name MI6, is a misnomer) use SAS to do the dirty work and they are run by an SIS officer who basically points them the way they want them to go.
> 
> If someone like Bond existed he would be a deniable operator and possibly even a contractor. He would have no tenure and no access to toys unless they were crucial to the mission.
> 
> ...


Totally makes sense. Now that I have barely a pinhole-sized peek into this kind of world, I realize that Bond doesn't actually know very much about what's going on and who's really pulling the strings.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Got the OP41 blue for a bit. My lady has my Yachtmaster.


Godfrey

When I picked this up for my lady (she paid for it), I was not smitten with it given I had a few blue dials. But since my got rid of the Zenith, I fine this blue OP very nice.

Dang.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looking forward to another long day of reading...
> 
> View attachment 15738893


Like for the gif, not the reading!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> When I picked this up for my lady (she paid for it), I was not smitten with it given I had a few blue dials. But since my got rid of the Zenith, I fine this blue OP very nice.
> 
> Dang.


Maybe the new OoO watch?









Wears really well doesn't it?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe the new OoO watch?
> View attachment 15738916
> 
> 
> Wears really well doesn't it?


Funny that a previous OoO watch was the blue smooth oyster DJ41.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember how, during work trips to Dallas, I used to go to the hotel bar downstairs and order myself a $5 pitcher of beer _and_ a pitcher of water. Never felt hungover the next day, so from then on, I'd always drink at least as much water as beer.


I'm the same.

Always hydrate heavily when I'm drinking and have at least as much water as beer, or extra with spirits.

Never had a hangover...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe the new OoO watch?
> View attachment 15738916
> 
> 
> Wears really well doesn't it?


You've got hair all over that watch!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Well M did describe Bond as a blunt instrument. I have read real life stories about SIS (the name MI6, is a misnomer) use SAS to do the dirty work and they are run by an SIS officer who basically points them the way they want them to go.
> 
> If someone like Bond existed he would be a deniable operator and possibly even a contractor. He would have no tenure and no access to toys unless they were crucial to the mission.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there is plenty that goes on that we mere mortals aren't privy to, and if we were, would be horrified...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My YM on her winder.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK I vote art_bars for best 1st post FS.


Where? Not in the for sale section? Tried looking for it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> nvr mind ..fastest thread deleted ever


LOL. Must have been a speed poster.

No wonder I couldn't find it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Sorry guys. I have had a few shots of already


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> If Bond were real he would have died years ago. I remember reading in a Bond novel by Fleming that the mandatory retirement age for a 00 from active duty was 45, but Bond thought he would be dead by then and if he was lucky enough to survive he would farm chickens rather than sit at a desk.


I watch all the novels


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I read a personal theory about Bond being a patsy - a diversion, if you will, blowing shyt up and making a lot of noise while the real spies did their intelligence-gathering and assassinations quietly in the background.


He's the sacrificial lamb? Then he doing quite well or that the villains are just useless at killing him.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's the sacrificial lamb? Then he doing quite well or that the villains are just useless at killing him.


Well, yeah...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Decided to respect my wife's wishes and list the Omega at roughly what I paid for it. If I don't lose she won't be unhappy. Listed it on Australian Watch sales and a few other Facebook forums. There is a dealer on there called Jonathon Voulgaris and he offered to buy my DJ at $7,750. He would have then sold it at RRP.
> 
> My wife is adamant that I not sell the Rolex so will respect her wishes. I have no desire for a Sub


Smart man. Always listen to the wife

As long as she's saying what you want to hear


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Well M did describe Bond as a blunt instrument. I have read real life stories about SIS (the name MI6, is a misnomer) use SAS to do the dirty work and they are run by an SIS officer who basically points them the way they want them to go.
> 
> If someone like Bond existed he would be a deniable operator and possibly even a contractor. He would have no tenure and no access to toys unless they were crucial to the mission.
> 
> ...


I am surprised at all these people who wrote exposé and they are still alive?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm the same.
> 
> Always hydrate heavily when I'm drinking and have at least as much water as beer, or extra with spirits.
> 
> ...


Hangover are so over rated


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's the sacrificial lamb? Then he doing quite well or that the villains are just useless at killing him.


No Mr. Bond, I expect you to die...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hangover are so over rated


Glad I'm not missing anything...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> .


Got your period...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I spent $12,000 on a family vacation a few years ago and was so aggravated that I spent so much money. I felt like I threw money away. It's nothing to brag about.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I think that there's a fundamental difference in how many Europeans look at vacations compared to other regions. Guessing the amount of vacation time, e.g. I get seven weeks, is a major factor. This often results in relatively long trips both in distance and time, which drives up the overall costs compared to say an American family spending a few days/week in a resort.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> What's a "home safe"?


I usually took a bit of cash when traveling around dodgy countries, like the old Eastern block. Never understood this idea of, if I'm in trouble I'll just sell a luxury (read Rolex) item as a get out of jail card. A wad of US dollars is more to the point. Fortunately, never had to test the idea. Funnily, the closest I came to getting robbed (in Cape Town and São Paulo), I didn't have the cash on me as I felt safe 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, you can now have the GSAR in white too.


Pass. Only white dial I was interested in buying was a Polar, and this is probably mostly to do with all the pics on WUS. When I tried both the black and white on I favoured the black more.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't they have $15 avo toasts?


Ok now I've got to ask. After reading Gunn's post I looked up what Avo meant in Aussie language and didn't understand his comment. So WTF does is avo?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ok now I've got to ask. After reading Gunn's post I looked up what Avo meant in Aussie language and didn't understand his comment. So WTF does is avo?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Australians put an O on the end of a shortened word.

Avo=avocado 
Arvo=afternoon
Ambo=ambulance


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rusty427 said:


> Australians put an O on the end of a shortened word.
> 
> Avo=avocado
> Arvo=afternoon
> Ambo=ambulance


But wouldn't that imply AVO = AV? 
Wait, or should that be JAVO...


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> But wouldn't that imply AVO = AV?
> Wait, or should that be JAVO...


Not sure if that logic applies mate. 
On another note, what is in the tube?
Pretty girl though, love the curls.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rusty427 said:


> Not sure if that logic applies mate.
> On another note, what is in the tube?
> Pretty girl though, love the curls.


I believe that's a bug...









Japanese TV: Where Defeat Tastes Like Bugs







m-huffpost-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Pass. Only white dial I was interested in buying was a Polar, and this is probably mostly to do with all the pics on WUS. When I tried both the black and white on I favoured the black more.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Can't blame you, the Polar looks good in photos...even when the pq is crappy


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I usually took a bit of cash when traveling around dodgy countries, like the old Eastern block. Never understood this idea of, if I'm in trouble I'll just sell a luxury (read Rolex) item as a get out of jail card. A wad of US dollars is more to the point. Fortunately, never had to test the idea. Funnily, the closest I came to getting robbed (in Cape Town and São Paulo), I didn't have the cash on me as I felt safe
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'm not sure why, but your story reminds me of this...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> smart wife


smarter husband for respecting the wife's wishes.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It takes a smart man to listen to said wife.


nra


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Had a great round of golf this afternoon, with some law school buddies!


Strap this one on and you might lower your handicap by a point or two, but it'll certainly lower your bank account even more.









Seamaster Aqua Terra 150m


Discover all the Aqua Terra 150m - "Ultra Light". See all the watches and enjoy a legacy of horological quality and innovation!




www.omegawatches.com





LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember how, during work trips to Dallas, I used to go to the hotel bar downstairs and order myself a $5 pitcher of beer _and_ a pitcher of water. Never felt hungover the next day, so from then on, I'd always drink at least as much water as beer.


Five dollars for a whole pitcher?

But knowing the US they probably have a higher mark up on the water 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> ...
> My YM on her winder.


Great opportunity to make a juvenile joke here, for anyone so inclined..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My invisible cat doing her Marilyn impression...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Five dollars for a whole pitcher?
> 
> But knowing the US they probably have a higher mark up on the water
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


? 

I tip even if I only ask for water (whole 'nother topic), but nah, the $5 was for the beer and the water was free.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think that there's a fundamental difference in how many Europeans look at vacations compared to other regions. Guessing the amount of vacation time, e.g.* I get seven weeks*, is a major factor. This often results in relatively long trips both in distance and time, which drives up the overall costs compared to say an American family spending a few days/week in a resort.


Goddammit I'm jealous. I used to get four weeks a year, and it felt like a lot of time. (we also took leave as a group, so almost all of us would go away for three weeks around the holidays) And where I am now, after a year and a half, I've built up to two and a half weeks' worth of vacation time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My boss' le petit prince









worn by her not so little (in so many ways) prince


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok bros I decided to take it to Instagram with the strap thing. Give me a follow. Not posting the link. Just search for (DirtySouthStraps). Gonna try and post most of my strap stuff there and of course my thread here. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Ok bros I decided to take it to Instagram with the strap thing. Give me a follow. Not posting the link. Just search for (DirtySouthStraps). Gonna try and post most of my strap stuff there and of course my thread here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


influencer


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Ok bros I decided to take it to Instagram with the strap thing. Give me a follow. Not posting the link. Just search for (DirtySouthStraps). Gonna try and post most of my strap stuff there and of course my thread here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


good luck sir. I dont have IG so i wont be able to help there.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> good luck sir. I dont have IG so i wont be able to help there.


I didn't either till today. Too many people asking for my IG that I finally shamefully broke. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I didn't either till today. Too many people asking for my IG that I finally shamefully broke.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


i heard easy to hook up with IG.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i heard easy to hook up with IG.


godfrey

with customers for business i meant


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> with customers for business i meant


Sure, if you say so sir.
#whosthecustomer


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Strap this one on and you might lower your handicap by a point or two, but it'll certainly lower your bank account even more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I saw that watch while perusing the Omega site. Remember thinking it was cool enough to check out, but not likely anything I'd ever buy &#8230; then I clicked on it and saw the price and


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got an email from IWC announcing the release of their new ceramic pilot's watch and it's_ already_ sold out!

Pilot's Chronograph Tribute to 3705 | IWC Schaffhausen

WTF?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just got an email from IWC announcing the release of their new ceramic pilot's watch and it's_ already_ sold out!
> 
> Pilot's Chronograph Tribute to 3705 | IWC Schaffhausen
> 
> WTF?


lolz

"Why doesn't Rolex move to online purchasing?" This is why. ^^^


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Getting damn tired of reading. Need something to lift my spirits...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Getting damn tired of reading. Need something to lift my spirits...
> 
> View attachment 15739768


Gf.

This too would lift my spirits.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, can I try something to lift _your _spirits?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> lolz
> 
> "Why doesn't Rolex move to online purchasing?" This is why. ^^^


Exactly. Online Rolex sales may not be any better for the common buyer than online ticket sales. The big players would replace flippers with bots.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, may I suggest something that will warm you up?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You've got hair all over that watch!


And happy to have some somewhere.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I'm the same.
> 
> Always hydrate heavily when I'm drinking and have at least as much water as beer, or extra with spirits.
> 
> ...


First time I drank huge amount of wine... Austrian said next day you didn't drink water before bed?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe the new OoO watch?
> View attachment 15738916
> 
> 
> Wears really well doesn't it?


Didn't several of you all but an OP as the OoO watch?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Funny that a previous OoO watch was the blue smooth oyster DJ41.


nra

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My YM on her winder.


Do you have a key to her winder?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Smart man. Always listen to the wife
> 
> As long as she's saying what you want to hear


I think they teach the opposite in sex ed for girls.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Australians put an O on the end of a shortened word.
> 
> Avo=avocado
> Arvo=afternoon
> Ambo=ambulance


That helped to decipher Gun's message!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Not sure if that logic applies mate.
> On another note, what is in the tube?
> Pretty girl though, love the curls.


The one on the left keeps losing 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hahaha, I saw that watch while perusing the Omega site. Remember thinking it was cool enough to check out, but not likely anything I'd ever buy &#8230; then I clicked on it and saw the price and


Yeah, that amount will buy a lot of balls.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Do you have a key to her winder?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes, carry it with me all the time.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> This too would lift my spirits.
> 
> View attachment 15739770


Lifting other things, other than spirits?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lifting other things, other than spirits?


Some call it spirits, others a key; tomato, tomahto.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I just love this, for some reason...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking at watches the other day and I came across this.....whats the story with this? A Daytona knock off?









OoO Baby!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Ok bros I decided to take it to Instagram with the strap thing. Give me a follow. Not posting the link. Just search for (DirtySouthStraps). Gonna try and post most of my strap stuff there and of course my thread here.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


good luck bro


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> influencer


lol AL is such a millennial ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> lol AL is such a millennial ;-)


He tried to steal my avocado toast


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> lol AL is such a millennial ;-)


Godfrey

@AL9C1 you should market your Insta straps as affordable luxury that cuts out the middle man


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> He tried to steal my avocado toast


Hmmmm my skinny jeans recently went missing too 🤔


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hmmmm my skinny jeans recently went missing too


Great news that baggies are coming back in fashion. I've got a 6 mo supply 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I watch all the novels


Well, the Bond of the novels was a Rolex Man.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Smart man. Always listen to the wife
> 
> As long as she's saying what you want to hear


Usually


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Totally makes sense. Now that I have barely a pinhole-sized peek into this kind of world, I realize that Bond doesn't actually know very much about what's going on and who's really pulling the strings.


Interestingly, years ago after the SAS successfully rescued all but 2 of the hostages in the Iranian Embassy Siege, which was made into the film who dares wins, an Iranian Embassy official was mysteriously shot at a London bus stop. The weapon used was a PPK.

The SAS are a very secretive unit of the regular British Army and their activities are not discussed by the government or the Department of Defence.

A friend of mine's Grandfather worked in the OSS in WWII and knew Fleming, he thought he was a douche.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> First time I drank huge amount of wine... Austrian said next day you didn't drink water before bed?


You drink with Austrian's?

I hear they can be copious imbibers...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> You drink with Austrian's?
> 
> I hear they can be copious imbibers...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


now you tell me.....40 years late


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> But wouldn't that imply AVO = AV?
> Wait, or should that be JAVO...


I keep thinking somebody is going to choke and die.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Can't blame you, the Polar looks good in photos...even when the pq is crappy


One of the trolls just described the Exp II bezel as "hideous". I disagree.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> Looking at watches the other day and I came across this.....whats the story with this? A Daytona knock off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This might be the first time I've seen a chrono with a pointer date. Annual calendar is unusual, too, but maybe not as much.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> lol AL is such a millennial ;-)


bastard!!! 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> @AL9C1 you should market your Insta straps as affordable luxury that cuts out the middle man


I'm cheap bro. This is just a fun hobby. Send me some middle men. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Anti-mask idiots protesting across the street at the courthouse.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> One of the trolls just described the Exp II bezel as "hideous". I disagree.


Perhaps this would be better, even to the troll?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Anti-mask idiots protesting across the street at the courthouse.


...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am surprised at all these people who wrote exposé and they are still alive?


True, after Chris Ryan and Andy NcNab wrote their stories, the veracity of which has been questioned by historians, the British government put a blanket ban on any such books again. Apparently anyone who works in any of these agencies signs the Official Secrets Act.

Interestingly, Fleming's novels were written using his experience in Naval intelligence in WWII. Known also as Room 39, Commander Fleming worked there during the War organising Operation Goldeneye, No. 30 Commando and T-Force.

His experience along with working as a Journalist provided the background for the James Bond novels. In the novels and the early movies, Commander James Bond reported to Admiral Miles Meservy (M), who reported to the MOD. Later movies reflected the operations of the SIS.

Later novels by John Le Carre and Frederick Forsyth portrayed more accurately the spy world. Both Le Carre and Forsythe worked for SIS. Forsythe claimed that he was an unpaid informant for SIS for Over 20 years.

I find the seedy world of spying fascinating to me. Naturally, in the real world a spy needs to be nondescript and rather bland so a Bond character would be quite unlikely.

If there was someone like Bond, he would be off the books and potentially a Millionaire or Billionaire to support his extravagant lifestyle and womanising ways. He would work for SIS as a bit of a lark and something to kill the monotony of his life. Potentially, a trust fund baby.

Interestingly, Daniel Craig's Bond fits this profile as he has independent means as noted in Casino Royale and Skyfall, where he is willing to throw away his new promotion to be with Vesper Lind and to sail on the Spirit. This sailing boat also appears in the upcoming no Time to Die. He has been missing for 3 Months living on a Caribbean beach.

I suspect that the next film will have Bond living in his Jamaican property which appears in one of Raymond benson's first novels and also is mentioned in the novelisation of the Tomorrow never Dies, when Bond is investigating the Devonshire sinking he is wearing his battle scarred Rolex Submariner along with a Suunto dive computer. Of course in the film Bond wears an Omega Seamaster Professional.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ok now I've got to ask. After reading Gunn's post I looked up what Avo meant in Aussie language and didn't understand his comment. So WTF does is avo?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Avo =avacado


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

The Thomas J said:


> Looking at watches the other day and I came across this.....whats the story with this? A Daytona knock off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with less water resistance


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> Looking at watches the other day and I came across this.....whats the story with this? A Daytona knock off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think so. I remember this one, and it's simply a coaxial version of the Valjoux 7751 iirc. I saw it listed as well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I keep thinking somebody is going to choke and die.


Too easy.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Anti-mask idiots *with nothing better to do *protesting across the street at the courthouse.


FIFY.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Anti-mask idiots protesting across the street at the courthouse.


Can't like that


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Argh, still not done!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Masks mandates vary by state here with a few more set to expire (don't turn this political pls)








Does Your State Have a Mask Mandate Due to Coronavirus?


States, cities and counties have largely eased requirements that people wear face masks in public to curb COVID. Find out the rules in your state.




www.aarp.org





Had to read up on them as travel starts up.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm cheap bro. This is just a fun hobby. Send me some middle men.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'll be your Australian distributor...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Avo =avacado


Avocat in French means both avocado and lawyer.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Anti-mask idiots protesting across the street at the courthouse.


Don't let them VAX for free, or be treated for CV-19 in the public health care system if they get it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps this would be better, even to the troll?


I can't speak for the troll, but I know I like this much better than any Explorer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> with less water resistance


Who really needs more than 50m anyway other than divers, and if they want legibility under water, they won't be wearing this or a Daytona...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Don't let them VAX for free, or be treated for CV-19 in the public health care system if they get it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Interesting Canada can deny that?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Argh, still not done!
> 
> View attachment 15740504


Liked for the Jenna break, not the comment...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Avocat in French means both avocado and lawyer.


Makes sense.

They both go soft and rotten with age...

(Except all the counsellors on OoO who are all of exemplary character and more akin to an iced doughnut- handsome, sweet and delicious.)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting Canada can deny that?


Don't know if they can, but they should.

Our public health care system on the other hand, is obliged to support all the anti-vaxxers if they get sick, so not only do taxpayers potentially foot the medical bills for those they infect through community transmission, we have to wear theirs as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Don't know if they can, but they should.
> 
> Our public health care system on the other hand, is obliged to support all the anti-vaxxers if they get sick, so not only do taxpayers potentially foot the medical bills for those they infect through community transmission, we have to wear theirs as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


USA has to treat everyone contrary to what many people believe.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I can't speak for the troll, but I know I like this much better than any Explorer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I'm not too sure about that tbh. Compared to the 36mm 114270 I think they both look really, really good for what they are.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Speed posting in progress. He included a pic of an older BLRO that I would guess is what he's aiming to sell.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Speed posting in progress. He included a pic of an older BLRO that I would guess is what he's aiming to sell.


A BLRO?? Where? Where??


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A BLRO?? Where? Where??
> 
> View attachment 15740863


Already can't find it, and already banned. I should have waited before reporting.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting Canada can deny that?


They should but they won't.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Don't know if they can, but they should.
> 
> Our public health care system on the other hand, is obliged to support all the anti-vaxxers if they get sick, so not only do taxpayers potentially foot the medical bills for those they infect through community transmission, we have to wear theirs as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nra


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Avocat in French means both avocado and lawyer.


There's a sh.tty cliched joke about being overpriced in there ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Don't know if they can, but they should.
> 
> Our public health care system on the other hand, is obliged to support all the anti-vaxxers if they get sick, so not only do taxpayers potentially foot the medical bills for those they infect through community transmission, we have to wear theirs as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Fu.Kin Bondi, Toorak, and increasingly Byron Bay


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

It's been a while but I finally managed to pick up the Speedy on a Tuesday.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> They should but they won't.


How so if I may?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> They should but they won't.


Well it's a slippery slope what with obesity smoking etc


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Already can't find it, and already banned. I should have waited before reporting.


Think he disappeared.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Sure, if you say so sir.
> #whosthecustomer


She is Big Al's customer? She may need a strap. And more.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> This might be the first time I've seen a chrono with a pointer date. Annual calendar is unusual, too, but maybe not as much.


it's just a complete calendar. I have one. But in blue.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> it's just a complete calendar. I have one. But in blue.


Of course you do


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> How so if I may?


Oh, I have no idea. Just an offhand comment with little to no thought involved.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Well it's a slippery slope what with obesity smoking etc


Yep


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, I have no idea. Just an offhand comment with little to no thought involved.


That statement would apply to 99% of the posts on OoO. WUS too. Particularly this post.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, I have no idea. Just an offhand comment with little to no thought involved.





5959HH said:


> That statement would apply to 99% of the posts on OoO. WUS too. Particularly this post.


.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Avocat in French means both avocado and lawyer.


Lawyer toast?!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> USA has to treat everyone contrary to what many people believe.


Yup, even people who wear Steinhart


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's been a while but I finally managed to pick up the Speedy on a Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks great on that strap.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, I have no idea. Just an offhand comment with little to no thought involved.


That's all of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

5959HH said:


> That statement would apply to 99% of the posts on OoO. WUS too. Particularly this post.


NRA


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Lawyer toast?!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Lawyer toast?!


shyt sandwich?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Time to burn those masks in Texas!!!

Well, probably not, i imagine most places will still mandate, but it'd be nice to maybe get to go to a show.

Not sure if the vaccine is responsible for the flattening of the Nov-Feb spike or its just post winter but I'll take it (while it lasts


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Red Rari got in my Speedy Tuesday shot &#8230; what can you do?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Red Rari got in my Speedy Tuesday shot &#8230; what can you do?


You can always buy it? After all, Michael Schumacher was a Ferrari legend and an Omega Speedmaster ambassador. Heck, he's even got a Speedmaster named after him.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Red Rari got in my Speedy Tuesday shot &#8230; what can you do?


So long as you ignore the fact of no Speedy, I can do this...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So long as you ignore the fact of no Speedy, I can do this...


No speedy but what about quickie?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Got an appointment for Sunday. Holy fawk I got lucky with the website — slots were disappearing like whack-a-mole.

It's still stupid that MrsBS doesn't qualify and I do. Hoping that she can take a break from her studying and ride along for the three-hour round-trip. Maybe they'll shoot her up when we explain her school situation.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Got an appointment for Sunday. Holy fawk I got lucky with the website - slots were disappearing like whack-a-mole.
> 
> It's still stupid that MrsBS doesn't qualify and I do. Hoping that she can take a break from her studying and ride along for the three-hour round-trip. Maybe they'll shoot her up when we explain her school situation.


Excellent!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can always buy it? After all, Michael Schumacher was a Ferrari legend and an Omega Speedmaster ambassador. Heck, he's even got a Speedmaster named after him.


Maybe someday! Not sure I'd have the car in that "Ferrari Red", though


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So long as you ignore the fact of no Speedy, I can do this...
> 
> View attachment 15742687


I like this


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maybe someday! Not sure I'd have the car in that "Ferrari Red", though


I've finally had a change of heart about cars like that. I'm happier with being an observer. I don't have to pay for it or maintain it. But when I get to see one, it makes me happy. Even driving a ferrari is awesome but I get more joy in looking at them. Kinda the same looking at watches I like that don't really fit my wrists. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Heresy I know, but I think I may be over watches, has anyone undergone a similar change?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I've finally had a change of heart about cars like that. I'm happier with being an observer. I don't have to pay for it or maintain it. But when I get to see one, it makes me happy. Even driving a ferrari is awesome but I get more joy in looking at them. *Kinda the same looking at watches I like that don't really fit my wrists. Lol*
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Now you're bragging...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Heresy I know, but I think I may be over watches, has anyone undergone a similar change?


Might be getting there myself even without having to spend anything. I can write more tomorrow; getting late here.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I've finally had a change of heart about cars like that. I'm happier with being an observer. I don't have to pay for it or maintain it. But when I get to see one, it makes me happy. Even driving a ferrari is awesome but I get more joy in looking at them. Kinda the same looking at watches I like that don't really fit my wrists. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Totally understand that mentality! I think I'd like to own and drive a luxury supercar if I'm fortunate enough to, but I'm more than lucky and happy with my current BMW. Performance enough to take it to the track, and a great daily driver! (Could do a bit better gas mileage hahah)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Totally understand that mentality! I think I'd like to own and drive a luxury supercar if I'm fortunate enough to, but I'm more than lucky and happy with my current BMW. Performance enough to take it to the track, and a great daily driver! (Could do a bit better gas mileage hahah)


Sounds like everyone's ETA vs in-house movement argument...lower up keeping costs with similar performance.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Time to burn those masks in Texas!!!
> 
> Well, probably not, i imagine most places will still mandate, but it'd be nice to maybe get to go to a show.
> 
> Not sure if the vaccine is responsible for the flattening of the Nov-Feb spike or its just post winter but I'll take it (while it lasts


My theory is a combo... So many people have had (and quite a few were never tested), vaccines are mounting up quickly (read that nc leads in % of old farts done), less testing ( by that I mean people that are asymptomatic or minor symptoms don't bother with the test) unintended consequences of you test and suddenly bad things happen.. 
Anyway my theories..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Time to burn those masks in Texas!!!
> 
> Well, probably not, i imagine most places will still mandate, but it'd be nice to maybe get to go to a show.
> 
> Not sure if the vaccine is responsible for the flattening of the Nov-Feb spike or its just post winter but I'll take it (while it lasts


See my link earlier? Think it was about 15 that are done with it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Heresy I know, but I think I may be over watches, has anyone undergone a similar change?


Happened to me several times.. Let me see if I can find Mickey post


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Sounds like everyone's ETA vs in-house movement argument...lower up keeping costs with similar performance.


I'm not sure if the analogy _totally_ lines up, but maybe not far off&#8230;


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm not sure if the analogy _totally_ lines up, but maybe not far off&#8230;


Perhaps not 100%, but one way or the other I really don't mind as long as I could afford it. That's my take on things anyway...

What is money if not a credit of sort that you worked for, in exchange for something else you enjoy?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps not 100%, but one way or the other I really don't mind as long as I could afford it. That's my take on things anyway...
> 
> What is money if not a credit of sort that you worked for, in exchange for something else you enjoy?


This is very true!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Heresy I know, but I think I may be over watches, has anyone undergone a similar change?


I haven't bought one in two years. The more I venture into the public forum the less I'm inclined to buy one chiefly because my internal dialogue goes "I don't want to associate with those nerds"

I may get one next year to celebrate a birthday but it mainly boils down to whether I can get the Rolex I want (so probably I won't get anything)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I've finally had a change of heart about cars like that. I'm happier with being an observer. I don't have to pay for it or maintain it. But when I get to see one, it makes me happy. Even driving a ferrari is awesome but I get more joy in looking at them. Kinda the same looking at watches I like that don't really fit my wrists. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


There is a case of never meet your heroes...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Happened to me several times.. Let me see if I can find Mickey post
> View attachment 15742949


lol


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I prefer to enjoy "other peoples" Supercars. That way I don't have to fork out the big $$$$$ and get much more variety.

Of course, if I had the $$$$$, my approach may be different...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yep.

Lockdown kind if made them a bit irrelevant if I didn't need to wear one at home...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Time to burn those masks in Texas!!!
> 
> Well, probably not, i imagine most places will still mandate, but it'd be nice to maybe get to go to a show.
> 
> Not sure if the vaccine is responsible for the flattening of the Nov-Feb spike or its just post winter but I'll take it (while it lasts


We're entering the third wave 

Not closing ski resorts during the winter school holidays hasn't helped the situation.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're entering the third wave
> 
> Not closing ski resorts during the winter school holidays hasn't helped the situation.


This is not pleasing.

Stay safe RJ...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maybe someday! Not sure I'd have the car in that "Ferrari Red", though


Yeah, probably not. Lousy car.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I've finally had a change of heart about cars like that. I'm happier with being an observer. I don't have to pay for it or maintain it. But when I get to see one, it makes me happy. Even driving a ferrari is awesome but I get more joy in looking at them. Kinda the same looking at watches I like that don't really fit my wrists. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Or you can rent one for a day if you so desire.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Heresy I know, but I think I may be over watches, has anyone undergone a similar change?


That's okay. You need to check into watch rehab.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Sounds like everyone's ETA vs in-house movement argument...lower up keeping costs with similar performance.


Buy Alfa Romeo. The thinking man's Ferrari. Heck, the QV even has 3/4 of a Ferrari engine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're entering the third wave
> 
> Not closing ski resorts during the winter school holidays hasn't helped the situation.


Stay safe bro!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

What do you know, the Loreato looks really good in person. I like the grey dial too, but the 38mm size turns out to be a little small and unassuming.

Still haven't decided.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> What do you know, the Loreato looks really good in person. I like the grey dial too, but the 38mm size turns out to be a little small and unassuming.
> 
> Still haven't decided.


They both look great on you.

That grey dial looks awesome...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> They both look great on you.
> 
> That grey dial looks awesome...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


In the full size mirror the 38mm is so small it all but disappeared. So I'm inclined to get the 42mm. The salesperson is trying to get a 42mm in black dial for me so I'll be able to try it with the blue dial again on another visit before I'll need to decide.

But that grey dial is really something....


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Got an appointment for 1st COVID vax shot tomorrow. 👍


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

There's a thread in the Omega sub-forum titled, His and Hers Speedies. It was so, so difficult for me to behave when I saw it by NOT making a reference to his and hers Speedos. There. I think I'm okay now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> There's a thread in the Omega sub-forum titled, His and Hers Speedies. It was so, so difficult for me to behave when I saw it by NOT making a reference to his and hers Speedos. There. I think I'm okay now.


The best thing about doing workouts at the YMCA swimming pool was that Speedos were a normal thing. Made packing my gym bag easy.

Sorry, no pics 🤪


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Heresy I know, but I think I may be over watches, has anyone undergone a similar change?





BarracksSi said:


> Might be getting there myself even without having to spend anything. I can write more tomorrow; getting late here.


GF

It's like this for any hobby I've had. I get interested, I read about it, I start to acquire stuff, and eventually I learn enough about the far reaches to realize that I have neither the time nor the money to keep going deeper. Like, I'm not going to spend five figures on a bicycle; I'm not going to have in my garage three sets of wheels and a spare engine for my car (plus a truck and trailer to take it to the track); I'm not even going to take up half my basement with musical instruments. I'll guarantee that I'd have two boxes' worth of questionable watch purchases if MrsBS didn't keep a leash on me.

I don't get down in the dumps about these things, though, either. I enjoy watching developments at arm's length, and I'm happy for the guys who have the chance to really pursue it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Heresy I know, but I think I may be over watches, has anyone undergone a similar change?


I'm not over watches but I think I am over getting new watches. There's nothing out there that I really want besides what I have on order. Once received, I might be done. We'll see.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> In the full size mirror the 38mm is so small it all but disappeared. So I'm inclined to get the 42mm. The salesperson is trying to get a 42mm in black dial for me so I'll be able to try it with the blue dial again on another visit before I'll need to decide.
> 
> But that grey dial is really something....



























Mine is 42.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Got an appointment for 1st COVID vax shot tomorrow. ?


Mrs. BSF got her 1st shot yesterday, on the second day of her eligibility thanks to yours truly. She was supremely grateful.

Now she has an appt for her 2nd shot too. She's so happy she can't stand herself!

Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Time for daily Jenna shot.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Mine is 42.


Yes and despite the fact that the bracelet wasn't sized obviously, the case hugs the wrist very, very nicely... something I can't say for my Black Bay S&G.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I started a (hopefully lighthearted and interesting) discussion regarding GMT complications in the Public Forum. Would love some OoO input!

For Those of Us with GMT Complication Watches - A Discussion








For Those of Us with GMT Complication Watches - A Discussion


EDIT: POLL ADDED Presumably, there is no right or wrong answer here, but I wanted to spark a discussion as to how you all set your GMT watches. Obviously there are some variations on the watch complication (notably, some bezels/24-hour tracks move, while some are stagnant and, while maybe not a...




r.tapatalk.com





Picture for attention&#8230;


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Incoming!










Coming in faster than a damn human torpedo!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VC overseas Chrono?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAM !!!!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CW Trident!!!!!!!1!!11!!!!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> What do you know, the Loreato looks really good in person. I like the grey dial too, but the 38mm size turns out to be a little small and unassuming.
> 
> Still haven't decided.


Looks great on you mate.. I will go for the blue..
#nra


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mav said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has to be a PAM


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Covidiots out in full force today too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> It's like this for any hobby I've had. I get interested, I read about it, I start to acquire stuff, and eventually I learn enough about the far reaches to realize that I have neither the time nor the money to keep going deeper. Like, I'm not going to spend five figures on a bicycle; I'm not going to have in my garage three sets of wheels and a spare engine for my car (plus a truck and trailer to take it to the track); I'm not even going to take up half my basement with musical instruments. I'll guarantee that I'd have two boxes' worth of questionable watch purchases if MrsBS didn't keep a leash on me.
> 
> I don't get down in the dumps about these things, though, either. I enjoy watching developments at arm's length, and I'm happy for the guys who have the chance to really pursue it.


we seem to have the same approach to our hobbies.

I think the only thing I've stuck to has been whisky but that approach, when I, getting expensive stuff, is one of 'okay if this does not appreciate, I'll have a great time drinking it'. I only buy what I'd like to drink though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Speeches too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I started a (hopefully lighthearted and interesting) discussion regarding GMT complications in the Public Forum. Would love some OoO input!
> 
> For Those of Us with GMT Complication Watches - A Discussion
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Lockdown kind if made them a bit irrelevant if I didn't need to wear one at home...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


If you didn't wear one at home, I don't know what to say.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're entering the third wave
> 
> Not closing ski resorts during the winter school holidays hasn't helped the situation.


How's vaxing there?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> What do you know, the Loreato looks really good in person. I like the grey dial too, but the 38mm size turns out to be a little small and unassuming.
> 
> Still haven't decided.


Finally saw one, the workmanship is unreal. 42 if I got one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> In the full size mirror the 38mm is so small it all but disappeared. So I'm inclined to get the 42mm. The salesperson is trying to get a 42mm in black dial for me so I'll be able to try it with the blue dial again on another visit before I'll need to decide.
> 
> But that grey dial is really something....


I think it's the dial that makes a 42 not look big. Saw black silver blue. Blue the best then silver. I would suggest against black because that color didn't show off the dial imo.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Got an appointment for 1st COVID vax shot tomorrow. 👍


Way to go.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF got her 1st shot yesterday, on the second day of her eligibility thanks to yours truly. She was supremely grateful.
> 
> Now she has an appt for her 2nd shot too. She's so happy she can't stand herself!
> 
> Happy wife, happy life.


Like that attitude.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> PAM !!!!!!


Would like you to know I finally saw some Pam. Very well made watches... Problem is I have incoming too and it doesn't tell time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Covidiots out in full force today too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> PAM !!!!!!


BINGO!










For the longest time, I've wanted a Panerai, just didn't know which one to get. Let's be real - they all look the same! 

So landed on the Zero and found a great example of one from a good seller. Sold my Ingy, which I still love and will miss but after getting the Overseas, it just sat in the box.

Base is ace!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15744146


Damn you BT - now I got that stupid song in my head. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Speeches too


Freedom of speech?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> BINGO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Nice watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Freedom of speech?


Of course!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> BINGO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says hi ;-)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mav said:


> BINGO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Lockdown kind if made them a bit irrelevant if I didn't need to wear one at home...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I like my watch just as well in lockdown. Every glimpse of it is a little vacation.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Of course!


There's a difference between freedom of speech and spewing rubbish / fake information.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Finally saw one, the workmanship is unreal. 42 if I got one.


Besides, you probably already have a wrench in that size, so no need to splurge on Bergeon.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> BINGO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Springtime in NC. 60F and sunshine


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I like my watch just as well in lockdown. Every glimpse of it is a little vacation.


What he said.










This works too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15744146


I'm okay. Just reporting.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of what works...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maybe someday! Not sure I'd have the car in that "Ferrari Red", though


I think it's a requirement


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I think it's a requirement


_
"You can have any color you want so long as it's black."_


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of what works...
> 
> View attachment 15744352


There must be a gazillion Jenna GIFs....😜


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> There must be a gazillion Jenna GIFs....😜


And I have them all...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And I have them all...


Really? You can keep posting them from now on. If your post count reaches a gazillion, then we will know if you really have a gazillion Jenna gifs. 😝


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Done


And this is why I normally stay out of the public forum










What possesses a mor*n (idk what words are no-no and what are okay at this point, haha) like this to open the thread and post&#8230;


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> And this is why I normally stay out of the public forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your response was very civil.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> And this is why I normally stay out of the public forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty of such people around and some of them are coming into this sub-forum and posting here as well.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> And this is why I normally stay out of the public forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently this isn't a person who worked a long day, got a on plane at sundown, spent all night on a cross-ocean flight creating a presentation, and started giving it two hours after clearing customs. By that time, how certain are you of how many time zones you just crossed or what the numbers add up to?

The world is full of people whose opinions are too strong for their experience and whose confidence far exceeds their accomplishments.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> The world is full of people whose opinions are too strong for their experience and whose confidence far exceeds their accomplishments.


This right here! You get the Big Like.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, this is for you. I thought it was fascinating.






I'm pretty sure I'm not qualified to carry his jockstrap. Though it would be an honor.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Your response was very civil.


I try my best  thankfully it hasn't been a hectic day, or I may not have been so nice.



Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Plenty of such people around and some of them are coming into this sub-forum and posting here as well.


100% &#8230; tragedy of the commons.



BonyWrists said:


> Apparently this isn't a person who worked a long day, got a on plane at sundown, spent all night on a cross-ocean flight creating a presentation, and started giving it two hours after clearing customs. By that time, how certain are you of how many time zones you just crossed or what the numbers add up to.
> 
> The world is full of people whose opinions are too strong for their experience and whose confidence far exceeds their accomplishments.


Great wisdom and spot on response!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Freedom of speech?


Nah that's the USA you think of.. 1st amendment


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Apparently this isn't a person who worked a long day, got a on plane at sundown, spent all night on a cross-ocean flight creating a presentation, and started giving it two hours after clearing customs. By that time, how certain are you of how many time zones you just crossed or what the numbers add up to?
> 
> The world is full of people whose opinions are too strong for their experience and *whose confidence far exceeds their accomplishments.*


LOL. I call it "little man syndrome". Inferiority complex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Nah that's the USA you think of.. 1st amendment


Ah! I think we've got that in Australia as well. People are shooting their mouths off at the moment.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's a difference between freedom of speech and spewing rubbish / fake information.


Actually there's not.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm okay. Just reporting.


 just do the math


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Actually there's not.


Well, that's true.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, that's true.


Not being all serious here but in theory the old argument is you can't yell fire in theater. But today with all the wokeness, you can apparently hurt people triggered if you say for example : Abraham Lincoln was a good man.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

But anyway...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> But anyway...


Enjoy it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15744666


Yeah. Now we're talking!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Enjoy it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15744677


Another one perhaps? Still early.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Where's @5959HH

God I love elk esp dead on a bun


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Another one perhaps? Still early.


Yes rule here only 2 allowed on table.. So...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Another one perhaps? Still early.











Another


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Another


Damn it. You make me want to go get some beer from the fridge. I am working from home today and it is barely 11am.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Damn it. You make me want to go get some beer from the fridge. I am working from home today and it is barely 11am.


My first were 11am


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

2 young women booth behind me.. Intelligent conversation.. I just don't think children should be subjected to their parents beliefs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My first were 11am


Good. At least I don't feel like an alcoholic.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 2 young women booth behind me.. Intelligent conversation.. I just don't think children should be subjected to their parents beliefs


What were they talking about?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

8pm here..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What were they talking about?


Kids should be removed from parents influence... Ie if a parents views don't agree with hers..


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> we seem to have the same approach to our hobbies.
> 
> I think the only thing I've stuck to has been whisky but that approach, when I, getting expensive stuff, is one of 'okay if this does not appreciate, I'll have a great time drinking it'. I only buy what I'd like to drink though.


Whisky isn't a hobby, it's a lifestyle choice...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> If you didn't wear one at home, I don't know what to say.


I did wear one, but tended to just stick to one rather than make the effort to change daily like I used to...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good. At least I don't feel like an alcoholic.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Would like you to know I finally saw some Pam. Very well made watches... Problem is I have incoming too and it doesn't tell time.
> View attachment 15744137


You bought 6 months supply of beer?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Kids should be removed from parents influence... Ie if a parents views don't agree with hers..


Ah. yes, yes. contentious issue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You bought 6 months supply of beer?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You aiming to be like him? I would have thought that with all the lock downs in Melbourne, you would have given up alcohol - not having any access to BWS / Dan Murphy's / Liquorland. 😝


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> You bought 6 months supply of beer?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You know I'm about to finish off the lockdown supply


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15744677


What's better than a full glass of ice cold beer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You aiming to be like him? I would have thought that with all the lock downs in Melbourne, you would have given up alcohol - not having any access to BWS / Dan Murphy's / Liquorland.


Oh no.
Haven't given up alcohol.
Just never really been a fan of drinking alone.
I've been learning though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> What's better than a full glass of ice cold beer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


U threw that ez my way..

An empty glass


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Oh no.
> Haven't given up alcohol.
> Just never really been a fan of drinking alone.
> I've been learning though...
> ...


Mrs BT doesn't imbibe so usually alone...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Where's @5959HH
> 
> God I love elk esp dead on a bun
> View attachment 15744687


Ground elk makes a fine pot of chili too!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah. yes, yes. contentious issue.


Well they were replaced by 2 more... For God's sake bring the other 2 back.. I can only handle so much relationship talk.. Does no one know how to speak quietly anymore


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Ground elk makes a fine pot of chili too!


For sure...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Speaking of parent child relationships... 

8 yr old boy fell to floor throwing a fit.. Mother picks him up forcing him to stand.. He took whatever toy was in his hand and slammed it to her head... She proceeded to beat the shyte out of him.. 
I thought interesting if you were watching video it would all depend on what point you started watching...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Whisky isn't a hobby, it's a lifestyle choice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I see what you mean. 😬


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> And this is why I normally stay out of the public forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember my post from venturing into the public forum and being "I don't want anything to do with watches because I am part of these losers"... good reason here


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> 8pm here..


GMT bezel tell you that? ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> What's better than a full glass of ice cold beer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


another full glass of ice cold beer...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> What's better than a full glass of ice cold beer...





Betterthere said:


> U threw that ez my way..
> 
> An empty glass


Good answer.



Gunnar_917 said:


> another full glass of ice cold beer...


Better answer!

How about three glasses?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Remember my post from venturing into the public forum and being "I don't want anything to do with watches because I am part of these losers"... good reason here


Sadly, that seems to be the case :/

I do my best to give advice and not judge when I'm in the public forum or even some of the subforums (more so the Omega and Panerai subforums than Rolex/Tudor) when new members ask for advice/opinions. Gotta put yourself in others' shoes sometimes


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Where's @5959HH
> 
> God I love elk esp dead on a bun
> View attachment 15744687


I just ordered some new elk gloves. Maybe they came from the same one.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Good answer.
> 
> Better answer!
> 
> ...


Very talented, she can carry five jugs


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> GMT bezel tell you that? ;-)


My brain


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I just ordered some new elk gloves. Maybe they came from the same one.


Elk hide

But apparently not well enough


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> U threw that ez my way..
> 
> An empty glass


I'm all for sharing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT doesn't imbibe so usually alone...


I can be your virtual drinking buddy...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> I see what you mean.


Just had an idea.
Make the bottles easily replaceable.
Drill holes in table above open bottles.
Add long straws...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> another full glass of ice cold beer...


BT got that covered...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Good answer.
> 
> Better answer!
> 
> ...


I dont see any glasses.
Just massive jugs...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Sadly, that seems to be the case :/
> 
> I do my best to give advice and not judge when I'm in the public forum or even some of the subforums (more so the Omega and Panerai subforums than Rolex/Tudor) when new members ask for advice/opinions. Gotta put yourself in others' shoes sometimes


Oh yeah for sure; it's hard to at times. I know how harsh/supportive I am with advice generally depends on the mood I'm in.

I've tend to have found that the less passionate I am about something the more I'm likely to just let it go. All the fakers and BS artists on the forums I honestly don't care anymore about what they do, fake or real it's a case of whatever. I'm much happier for it too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Very talented, she can carry five jugs


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> BT got that covered...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


several times over


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh yeah for sure; it's hard to at times. I know how harsh/supportive I am with advice generally depends on the mood I'm in.
> 
> I've tend to have found that the less passionate I am about something the more I'm likely to just let it go. All the fakers and BS artists on the forums I honestly don't care anymore about what they do, fake or real it's a case of whatever. I'm much happier for it too


I used to get worked up in my head about small things, fakers, trolls. Trying to follow that path and just let it go.

Much more fun to enjoy watches here in OoO and with friends and family in person!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What's better than a full glass of ice cold beer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Another glass of ice cold beer?

Thank goodness we can have a proper pint of beer on Melbourne. Imagine my horror when I was in Adelaide buying a pint of beer and the girl gave me a small glass. I said this is a schooner. She said no, it's a pint. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Oh no.
> Haven't given up alcohol.
> Just never really been a fan of drinking alone.
> I've been learning though...
> ...


At home - drink alone
At pub - drink with people


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well they were replaced by 2 more... For God's sake bring the other 2 back.. I can only handle so much relationship talk.. Does no one know how to speak quietly anymore


LOL.

+1.

That's why a group of women talking is akin to gaggle.

(Looking over my shoulder now )


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of parent child relationships...
> 
> 8 yr old boy fell to floor throwing a fit.. Mother picks him up forcing him to stand.. He took whatever toy was in his hand and slammed it to her head... She proceeded to beat the shyte out of him..
> I thought interesting if you were watching video it would all depend on what point you started watching...


Child abuse


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Good answer.
> 
> Better answer!
> 
> ...


Milk refills?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My brain


Can you tell me what are the numbers for the mega lottery draw?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Just had an idea.
> Make the bottles easily replaceable.
> Drill holes in table above open bottles.
> Add long straws...
> ...


Ever tried drinking beer with a straw?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh yeah for sure; it's hard to at times.


I know right? Like every morning.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I used to get worked up in my head about small things, fakers, trolls. Trying to follow that path and just let it go.
> 
> Much more fun to enjoy watches here in OoO and with friends and family in person!


I think you have attained enlightenment


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Another glass of ice cold beer?
> 
> Thank goodness we can have a proper pint of beer on Melbourne. Imagine my horror when I was in Adelaide buying a pint of beer and the girl gave me a small glass. I said this is a schooner. She said no, it's a pint. LOL


I thought a "pint" was an actual imperial measurement of volume?

I've always ordered a pot...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> BINGO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks GREAT on you congrats! Love how the olive strap compliments your attire perfectly.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ever tried drinking beer with a straw?


Nor whisky, but I'm willing to learn...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ever tried drinking beer with a straw?


Like a straw in a can? So weird. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> BINGO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome bro!!! They're so much fun.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Nor whisky, but I'm willing to learn...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I don't use straws. I don't suck. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh yeah for sure; it's hard to at times. I know how harsh/supportive I am with advice generally depends on the mood I'm in.
> 
> I've tend to have found that the less passionate I am about something the more I'm likely to just let it go. All the fakers and BS artists on the forums I honestly don't care anymore about what they do, fake or real it's a case of whatever. I'm much happier for it too


I'm not sure what you're rambling about here. I think you're trying to just say F-it. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

No 59. Just gonna steal the 55k. Lmao


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> How's vaxing there?


The plan is everyone by June, but we're behind schedule.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Would like you to know I finally saw some Pam. Very well made watches... Problem is I have incoming too and it doesn't tell time.
> View attachment 15744137


Drinking alone?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> But anyway...
> View attachment 15744659


Round two inside

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15744666


Better

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What's better than a full glass of ice cold beer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Never been to Ireland?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Another glass of ice cold beer?
> 
> Thank goodness we can have a proper pint of beer on Melbourne. Imagine my horror when I was in Adelaide buying a pint of beer and the girl gave me a small glass. I said this is a schooner. She said no, it's a pint. LOL


Hahaha I had that experience in SA as well


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.
> 
> +1.
> 
> ...


Get busted?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know right? Like every morning.


Yes, thankfully


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know right? Like every morning.


I went to hit like but hit reply so just adding a +1


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I thought a "pint" was an actual imperial measurement of volume?
> 
> I've always ordered a pot...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes, except for South Australia where a pint is a middy/pot


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm not sure what you're rambling about here. I think you're trying to just say F-it. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah pretty much


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> No 59. Just gonna steal the 55k. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Haha nice work!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yes, except for South Australia where a pint is a middy/pot


Godfrey. I lied. Schooner is a middy/pot.

To the rest of you lot with NFI about what we're on about:








Pots, Pints and Schooners


Our guide to ordering beer around the country.




www.broadsheet.com.au


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha I had that experience in SA as well


Correct. Shocking huh? I could go back and boast that I had 10 pints in one night. LOL.

This reminds me of days gone by when I was a young man. We're given a small sized condom and told it's actually a large. So it's tight when you put it on but you feel like an anaconda and your confidence is suddenly increased by ten fold.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Get busted?


No. Phew. Still here reading posts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey. I lied. Schooner is a middy/pot.
> 
> To the rest of you lot with NFI about what we're on about:
> 
> ...


This what it says;

_The term "schooner" is fairly consistently used across Australia for a 425mL beer, but i*n Adelaide asking for a "schooner" will get you what's considered a pot or middy elsewhere (285mL)*. The confusion doesn't end there. *Should you ask for a "pint" in Adelaide, you'll receive what's known as a "schooner" everywhere else*. To that end, if a full pint (570mL) is what you're after in Adelaide, you should request an "imperial pint"._

I know my drinks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This what it says;
> 
> _The term "schooner" is fairly consistently used across Australia for a 425mL beer, but i*n Adelaide asking for a "schooner" will get you what's considered a pot or middy elsewhere (285mL)*. The confusion doesn't end there. *Should you ask for a "pint" in Adelaide, you'll receive what's known as a "schooner" everywhere else*. To that end, if a full pint (570mL) is what you're after in Adelaide, you should request an "imperial pint"._
> 
> I know my drinks.


Godfrey!

Pots are for kids.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Time for daily Jenna shot.
> 
> View attachment 15743484


i can give her an injection as well. Unlimited doses.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Good answer.
> 
> Better answer!
> 
> ...


i cant see the glasses


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I dont see any glasses.
> Just massive jugs...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


nra


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey. I lied. Schooner is a middy/pot.
> 
> To the rest of you lot with NFI about what we're on about:
> 
> ...


Then of course, we have the Darwin Stubby...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Pots are for kids.


Thanks Dad.

I like my beer ice cold and find the smaller glasses easier to knock off in a hurry before it goes flat and warms up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

That would be a pony mate?
We always had our rum with a pony 5 Oz to chase it down..plus why did we lose throw downs! In Darwin we nailed the big fella but on the boats that 200mls of ice cold one gulped just was bloody great..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Then of course, we have the Darwin Stubby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is BIG in the Top End.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Dad.
> 
> I like my beer ice cold and find the smaller glasses easier to knock off in a hurry before it goes flat and warms up...


That's a poor excuse son. Not even asking you to do a yard in 11 seconds.









Bob Hawke's beer-drinking record may be marked by Oxford blue plaque


Formal proposal to be put to council to memorialise former Australian PM’s 11-second skolling of a yard of ale in 1954




www.theguardian.com




.

You can't even beat an 83 year old man in 10 seconds?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Good answer.
> 
> Better answer!
> 
> ...


Ziggy zaggy, ziggy zaggy, oi, oi, oi!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I just ordered some new elk gloves. Maybe they came from the same one.


Use the entire animal. That's the way to do it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Elk hide
> 
> But apparently not well enough


Now that's clever.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Everything is BIG in the Top End.
> 
> View attachment 15745119


So that's a big C.U.N.T.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15744865


Haha!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Pots are for kids.


Poofs where I come from


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Dad.
> 
> I like my beer ice cold and find the smaller glasses easier to knock off in a hurry before it goes flat and warms up...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Lol funny when I was young I used to grab the biggest beer. Problem is it gets warm. Like drinking a Stein, great in theory until it's warm


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a poor excuse son. Not even asking you to do a yard in 11 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol in Australia this is how we pick our heads of state


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol in Australia this is how we pick our heads of state


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ever tried drinking beer with a straw?


Yes. And it was easy to drink it way too quickly.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Milk refills?


Beer latte?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Yes and despite the fact that the bracelet wasn't sized obviously, the case hugs the wrist very, very nicely... something I can't say for my Black Bay S&G.


That's hot!

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So that's a big C.U.N.T.


For sure.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol funny when I was young I used to grab the biggest beer. Problem is it gets warm. Like drinking a Stein, great in theory until it's warm


I don't understand you sissies. How does a beer get warm? You mean you buy a beer and hold it in the palm of your hand and yak yak yak until it's warm and then make an excuse to not drink it? Mate, that's wasteful and it's so un-Australian. That will never happen in the red centre. The beers flow fast there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol in Australia this is how we pick our heads of state


Good old Bob Hawke. He's a westie and at least he's showing the world how we drink beer over here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another dose of Jenna before the start of a 2-hr conf call. The GIF that started it all...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tho this one has its own charm...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The charm of this one is obvious.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The charm of this one is obvious.
> 
> View attachment 15745408


Gf.

As is this one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Heresy I know, but I think I may be over watches, has anyone undergone a similar change?


More than once for me until relapse occurs. Very doubtful your change is permanent, especially as long as you hang out around watch forums.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> My theory is a combo... So many people have had (and quite a few were never tested), vaccines are mounting up quickly (read that nc leads in % of old farts done), less testing ( by that I mean people that are asymptomatic or minor symptoms don't bother with the test) unintended consequences of you test and suddenly bad things happen..
> Anyway my theories..


When I was out and about yesterday people were still wearing masks everywhere in Dallas. IMO wearing masks in Texas will continue to be the socially acceptable norm although who knows whether or not masks prevent anything?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> BINGO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. PAM000 I gather?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up but skipped the last 100 posts except for Big Al’s snagging 55K.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

UGH! I just got some bad news on my Cartier Tank. It's an old watch from the 80's. It was my Father's, I don't wear it anymore but my Chick does.

The battery died right as COVID was kicking off and I just got around to replacing it and it still won't work. 

The watchmaker said it needs $800 worth of work. He thinks someone dropped it, or possibly the battery leaked from sitting.I'm so annoyed. 



OoO Baby!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey. I lied. Schooner is a middy/pot.
> 
> To the rest of you lot with NFI about what we're on about:
> 
> ...


Ah, thank you. I was just about to ask. We are much simpler here in Canada. Glass, sleeve or pint. What's annoying is that not all pints are real pints.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Caught up but skipped the last 100 posts except for Big Al's snagging 55K.


You didn't miss much. How you feeling now 59? All back to 100% health status?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> UGH! I just got some bad news on my Cartier Tank. It's an old watch from the 80's. It was my Father's, I don't wear it anymore but my Chick does.
> 
> The battery died right as COVID was kicking off and I just got around to replacing it and it still won't work.
> 
> ...


That sucks man. Hope he can get it back to work.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Caught up but skipped the last 100 posts except for Big Al's snagging 55K.


Everything is good? You and the family I mean.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You didn't miss much. How you feeling now 59? All back to 100% health status?


NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, thank you. I was just about to ask. We are much simpler here in Canada. Glass, sleeve or pint. What's annoying is that not all pints are real pints.


I thought we just ordered pitchers? At least that's what I ordered back in the States...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Congratulations. PAM000 I gather?


Yup. Settled on the zero.

How are you?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Yup. Settled on the zero.
> 
> How are you?


Did you buy that PAM, because the 000 looks like OoO?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I thought we just ordered pitchers? At least that's what I ordered back in the States...


Pitcher? Oh, that's Tomorrow.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Did you buy that PAM, because the 000 looks like OoO?


My secret is out...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Caught up but skipped the last 100 posts except for Big Al's snagging 55K.


Skipped the last 100 posts??










You missed all this!



















And more!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's some new stuff for 59.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Pitcher? Oh, that's Tomorrow.


The ultimate beer supply...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> The ultimate beer supply...


Of COURSE the vid was produced by a college station...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Isn't this cool?!?

Japanese market only - Olympic 2020 Tokyo. One of five, each representing one of the five Olympic rings.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Isn't this cool?!?
> 
> Japanese market only - Olympic 2020 Tokyo. One of five, each representing one of the five Olympic rings.


Would have been cool if the 2020 Japan Olympics actually happened...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Would have been cool if the 2020 Japan Olympics actually happened...


It'll be the "Upside-Down Jenny Stamp" of collectible Omegas


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Isn't this cool?!?
> 
> Japanese market only - Olympic 2020 Tokyo. One of five, each representing one of the five Olympic rings.


By "one of five", do you mean that there are five watches? Or there are five different colors for the tachymeter ring?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> By "one of five", do you mean that there are five watches? Or there are five different colors for the tachymeter ring?


GF

Kinda stupid of them to not properly maintain their site. Pyeongchang ain't Tokyo.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> By "one of five", do you mean that there are five watches? Or there are five different colors for the tachymeter ring?


.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> .


Neat. This looks like something that should only be available as a full set, IMO.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Freedom of speech?


In Canada??? Don't they send you to a prison colony if the crown doesn't like you? Auckland i think its called


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This what it says;
> 
> _The term "schooner" is fairly consistently used across Australia for a 425mL beer, but i*n Adelaide asking for a "schooner" will get you what's considered a pot or middy elsewhere (285mL)*. The confusion doesn't end there. *Should you ask for a "pint" in Adelaide, you'll receive what's known as a "schooner" everywhere else*. To that end, if a full pint (570mL) is what you're after in Adelaide, you should request an "imperial pint"._
> 
> I know my drinks.


Interesting. In the states i think a 16 oz (473ml) pour is pretty standard, maybe 10 oz (295ml) for high gravity beers. But most bottles are 12 oz (356ml) and some places you can get a 22oz "tall" (650ml) on draft.

32oz crowlers and 64oz growlers for take out!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a poor excuse son. Not even asking you to do a yard in 11 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, back in the day we used to start (and often end) the night doing 16oz guinness "shots". One of my buds could down it in like 6 seconds. Beast.

My liver hurts just thinking back on it.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Caught up but skipped the last 100 posts except for Big Al's snagging 55K.


Good to see you here mate. How are you feeling now?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Isn't this cool?!?
> 
> Japanese market only - Olympic 2020 Tokyo. One of five, each representing one of the five Olympic rings.


isnt that the one Merv has?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

A WUS thread just got famous
Bizarre Men's Grooming Trend Divides The Internet's Watch Lovers


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Isn't this cool?!?
> 
> Japanese market only - Olympic 2020 Tokyo. One of five, each representing one of the five Olympic rings.


The white matt dial looks different. Couldn't say like it or not.

Your next purchase , mate?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Isn't this cool?!?
> 
> Japanese market only - Olympic 2020 Tokyo. One of five, each representing one of the five Olympic rings.


I like the red on white, a lot!

Saw the orange on white Planet Ocean at my Omega AD&#8230; Omega has been hitting it out of the park the past couple of years, imo!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> By "one of five", do you mean that there are five watches? Or there are five different colors for the tachymeter ring?


5 colors, so 2020x5 are the limited numbers.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Kinda stupid of them to not properly maintain their site. Pyeongchang ain't Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 15745956


These JDMs are only on the Japanese Omega website. Reg Tokyo 2020 watches are in all websites.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> The white matt dial looks different. Couldn't say like it or not.
> 
> Your next purchase , mate?


Gray blasted for texture.

And I just made a trade deal, so yes.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Would have been cool if the 2020 Japan Olympics actually happened...


So does that make it more rare? Or is it just another Cabal Street special?

OoO Baby!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> These JDMs are only on the Japanese Omega website. Reg Tokyo 2020 watches are in all websites.


That's a separate issue; Pyeongchang is (thankfully) in a different country.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> So does that make it more rare? Or is it just another Cabal Street special?
> 
> OoO Baby!


Don't know, with so many Speedmaster versions/limited editions it's hard to keep track what's genuine and what's not...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

1st vax shot has been injected.👍


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Good answer.
> 
> Better answer!
> 
> ...


Nice jugs


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Another glass of ice cold beer?
> 
> Thank goodness we can have a proper pint of beer on Melbourne. Imagine my horror when I was in Adelaide buying a pint of beer and the girl gave me a small glass. I said this is a schooner. She said no, it's a pint. LOL


Yes different states call things differently, I remember in Darwin asking for cherries at the Woolworths deli counter and the server looked weirdly at me until I pointed and she said oh Little boys.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Then of course, we have the Darwin Stubby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had me one of those and told my wife I have to drink the whole lot lest it get flat


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> In Canada??? Don't they send you to a prison colony if the crown doesn't like you? Auckland i think its called


LOL. Nowhere can be further from the world than New Zealand.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Interesting. In the states i think a 16 oz (473ml) pour is pretty standard, maybe 10 oz (295ml) for high gravity beers. But most bottles are 12 oz (356ml) and some places you can get a 22oz "tall" (650ml) on draft.
> 
> 32oz crowlers and 64oz growlers for take out!


Yeah, that shows that countries developed separately and it reflects on the size of what we believe to be a standard drink. Just fascinating to me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You didn't miss much. How you feeling now 59? All back to 100% health status?


Not 100% yet but maybe 90%. Some days I seem to run out of energy. Still wary of trying my mountain bike as my balance is not quite there yet. Saw my internist yesterday who was more than happy with my progress.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Nowhere can be further from the world than New Zealand.


Tristan da Cunha


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Everything is good? You and the family I mean.


Doing OK and thanks for asking.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Hah, back in the day we used to start (and often end) the night doing 16oz guinness "shots". One of my buds could down it in like 6 seconds. Beast.
> 
> My liver hurts just thinking back on it.


It's pretty amazing that someone can down it in 6 seconds because it just means he doesn't stop to breathe. That video of my former prime minister was of him taking a 10 second challenge but he finished a pint in 6 seconds when he was 83. 83!!!

Anyway, my liver isn't so good anymore and the doctor has advised me to cut down - cut off completely if I can - the alcohol especially the strong ones.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> isnt that the one Merv has?


I think Merv has the white dial


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A WUS thread just got famous
> Bizarre Men's Grooming Trend Divides The Internet's Watch Lovers


One Australian poster... ah, the writer was referring to Earthjade. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a separate issue; Pyeongchang is (thankfully) in a different country.


That was the Winter Olympics edition.

But honestly, Omega makes too many "limited editions" that it's no longer limited when you make a few thousand limited editions and all you sell are a few thousand a year.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Don't know, with so many Speedmaster versions/limited editions it's hard to keep track what's genuine and what's not...


Yup. Never read ahead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> 1st vax shot has been injected.


Good to know


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Yes different states call things differently, I remember in Darwin asking for cherries at the Woolworths deli counter and the server looked weirdly at me until I pointed and she said oh Little boys.


LOL. Wonder why they are little boys? Must have some historical reasons why they ended up being little boys.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Had me one of those and told my wife I have to drink the whole lot lest it get flat


And those territorian cops are wondering why people are drunk after three "standard" drinks


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Not 100% yet but maybe 90%. Some days I seem to run out of energy. Still wary of trying my mountain bike as my balance is not quite there yet. Saw my internist yesterday who was more than happy with my progress.


That's good to know. Internist saying that he was more than happy with your progress makes me more than happy. I am rejoicing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Tristan da Cunha


Huh?

Aeotera?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Not 100% yet but maybe 90%. Some days I seem to run out of energy. Still wary of trying my mountain bike as my balance is not quite there yet. Saw my internist yesterday who was more than happy with my progress.


Very happy to hear that you're not experiencing symptoms of being a "long hauler."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's good to know. Internist saying that he was more than happy with your progress makes me more than happy. I am rejoicing


Here's how we rejoice in this corner of OoO...










Young Jenna...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Anyone here have cataract surgery? I’m scheduled for next month.

Excited to have my vision corrected permanently


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Not 100% yet but maybe 90%. Some days I seem to run out of energy. Still wary of trying my mountain bike as my balance is not quite there yet. Saw my internist yesterday who was more than happy with my progress.


Good to hear brother!

Here's to 100% in no time


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Anyone here have cataract surgery? I'm scheduled for next month.
> 
> Excited to have my vision corrected permanently


My mom did. So far it's been great. One surprise was that she can actually see the color white now. She got one eye done, let it settle for like a week, then the other eye was done -- so for that week, she could compare the color and vision differences between the two. Her old lens made white paint look yellowed, almost like it was smoke-stained.

No identifying info here (not enough for HIPAA, anyway), but it can give you an idea. The gray spot in the center of her left eye's vision was from degeneration in her retina.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Good to hear brother!
> 
> Here's to 100% in no time


Give that man a beer!

No, for brother 59, it needs to be a Guinness


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> My mom did. So far it's been great. One surprise was that she can actually see the color white now. She got one eye done, let it settle for like a week, then the other eye was done -- so for that week, she could compare the color and vision differences between the two. Her old lens made white paint look yellowed, almost like it was smoke-stained.
> 
> No identifying info here (not enough for HIPAA, anyway), but it can give you an idea. The gray spot in the center of her left eye's vision was from degeneration in her retina.
> 
> View attachment 15746464


_"You can learn anything on this thread."_


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, see if your favorite artist in WY would like to sell you a one-of-a-kind digital image.

The bitcoin elite are spending millions on collectable memes


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Before we sit down to dinner...










I'm hoping the menu includes fries.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> By "one of five", do you mean that there are five watches? Or there are five different colors for the tachymeter ring?











Salivated for the set at one point. Not anymore.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a separate issue; Pyeongchang is (thankfully) in a different country.


My wife was a spectator at the winter olympics there.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Give that man a beer!
> 
> No, for brother 59, it needs to be a Guinness


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


LOL. I had once been asked by an American friend for a Foster. I explained to him that we don't drink that here. Thank goodness he didn't ask for it at the bar or he'll be laughed all the way to his hotel..


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I had once been asked by an American friend for a Foster. I explained to him that we don't drink that here. Thank goodness he didn't ask for it at the bar or he'll be laughed all the way to his hotel..


What is a good beer to order there?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What is a good beer to order there?


Depends on where you are. In my state, we tend to favour craft beers like Little Creatures or Fifty Lashes but I am a Heineken or Peroni man.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> My wife was a spectator at the winter olympics there.


Jealous. We didn't get to visit during Olympic season. We last went in mid-2019, visiting Independence Hall and Busan (among plenty of other places).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> My mom did. So far it's been great. One surprise was that she can actually see the color white now. She got one eye done, let it settle for like a week, then the other eye was done -- so for that week, she could compare the color and vision differences between the two. Her old lens made white paint look yellowed, almost like it was smoke-stained.
> 
> No identifying info here (not enough for HIPAA, anyway), but it can give you an idea. The gray spot in the center of her left eye's vision was from degeneration in her retina.
> 
> View attachment 15746464


Wow


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I had once been asked by an American friend for a Foster. I explained to him that we don't drink that here. Thank goodness he didn't ask for it at the bar or he'll be laughed all the way to his hotel..


I never saw any Fosters anywhere in Aus when I was there. Is it still available at all?

I remember it was sold in Canada for a while, but brewed locally. Wasn't special at all.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Depends on where you are. In my state, we tend to favour craft beers like Little Creatures or Fifty Lashes but I am a Heineken or Peroni man.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I can be your virtual drinking buddy...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Beer of the night


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Child abuse


Maybe but he knocked the living shyte out of her.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can you tell me what are the numbers for the mega lottery draw?


It's random... Sort of like the definition of infinity... Eventually if it's an infinite string of letters all of Shakespeare works will appear..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ever tried drinking beer with a straw?


Yes... Local pizza chain closed for Covid carry out only.. Reopened but didn't sell beer... So I poured some of my 6 month supply in Styrofoam cup with lid and straw..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> The plan is everyone by June, but we're behind schedule.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I could look it up I guess..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Correct. Shocking huh? I could go back and boast that I had 10 pints in one night. LOL.
> 
> This reminds me of days gone by when I was a young man. We're given a small sized condom and told it's actually a large. So it's tight when you put it on but you feel like an anaconda and your confidence is suddenly increased by ten fold.


Hmm tmi and who gave you the condom?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Give that man a beer!
> 
> No, for brother 59, it needs to be a Guinness


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's how we rejoice in this corner of OoO...
> 
> View attachment 15746434
> 
> ...


Jenna got better with age


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Likely true in big cities. 
.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Huh?
> 
> Aeotera?


Google's response to the most remote location on earth


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


>


I was going to go with this, thankfully now I don't have to NRA this post


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I had once been asked by an American friend for a Foster. I explained to him that we don't drink that here. Thank goodness he didn't ask for it at the bar or he'll be laughed all the way to his hotel..


LOL his accent would have saved him


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Likely true in big cities. Masks have made me go deaf. 
.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What is a good beer to order there?


We have a very, very good craft beer market too. Funnily enough I'm getting over craft beer most days, esp Friday I just want a sh.tty inoffensive lager


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hiccup
.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I never saw any Fosters anywhere in Aus when I was there. Is it still available at all?
> 
> I remember it was sold in Canada for a while, but brewed locally. Wasn't special at all.


In tourist locations you can find bottled Fosters, you'll never find it on tap though


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice that you got into our craft beer!!

Was that pic of the four pines taken at the international terminal in Sydney (Circular Quay)?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Hiccup
> .


you trying to overtake me BT? ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> UGH! I just got some bad news on my Cartier Tank. It's an old watch from the 80's. It was my Father's, I don't wear it anymore but my Chick does.
> 
> The battery died right as COVID was kicking off and I just got around to replacing it and it still won't work.
> 
> ...


The watch gods have spoken.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We have a very, very good craft beer market too. Funnily enough I'm getting over craft beer most days, esp Friday I just want a sh.tty inoffensive lager


Meanwhile in the states it's all craft beer and the big three


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Meanwhile in the states it's all craft beer and the big three


A lot of our craft beer has gone mainstream

I don't think we even have a big 3 here because it depends on the state your in. If anything VB is probably the beer most widely available?? Any Aussie want to chime in?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I thought we just ordered pitchers? At least that's what I ordered back in the States...


That's what BSF shows pitchers of jenna


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Meanwhile in the states it's all craft beer and the big three


GF


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's pretty amazing that someone can down it in 6 seconds because it just means he doesn't stop to breathe. That video of my former prime minister was of him taking a 10 second challenge but he finished a pint in 6 seconds when he was 83. 83!!!
> 
> Anyway, my liver isn't so good anymore and the doctor has advised me to cut down - cut off completely if I can - the alcohol especially the strong ones.


Sad face.... After my covid lbs I was shocked that my numbers all improved including liver function thus more beer needed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Very happy to hear that you're not experiencing symptoms of being a "long hauler."


LOL 59 doesn't have time to be a long hauler... Roflmao at myself..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's how we rejoice in this corner of OoO...
> 
> View attachment 15746434
> 
> ...


My her breasts have grown.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Anyone here have cataract surgery? I'm scheduled for next month.
> 
> Excited to have my vision corrected permanently


Lasik?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, see if your favorite artist in WY would like to sell you a one-of-a-kind digital image.
> 
> The bitcoin elite are spending millions on collectable memes


It reminds me of watches... Except obtainable.. I mentioned mountain lion to my gallery guy.... Now there's one in my room not hung yet... Then I mentioned lynx and just bought that yesterday.. 
I gotta quit ; like wrists there's only so much wall space. Mrs BT is the best I show her the pic of painting and she decides lol and pays for it. She did say it's time old man. So it's incoming and I now have every major mammal in Yellowstone by my fave. Obsession? Maybe so...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> you trying to overtake me BT? ;-)


Yes and my connection went crazy and posted 4 times.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yes and my connection went crazy and posted 4 times.


At this rate you will hit 30k in a couple of hours


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Oh and best thing about paintings? Only artist, agent and me and Mrs BT ever see in person. 

Hmm that reminds me of something else that few have seen. 

Coincidence? Nah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Less seen more valuable.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Y







yea or nay


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Oh and best thing about paintings? Only artist, agent and me and Mrs BT ever see in person.
> 
> Hmm that reminds me of something else that few have seen.
> 
> Coincidence? Nah


Marry an artist and you never have to buy a painting again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Maybe but he knocked the living shyte out of her.


It's like all snippets of video evidence. Omit the pertinent event that triggered it and the one responding to it gets nailed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's random... Sort of like the definition of infinity... Eventually if it's an infinite string of letters all of Shakespeare works will appear..


No special software to predict the numbers like how you could predict the milestones?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hmm tmi and who gave you the condom?


LOL. For me to know.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Marry an artist and you never have to buy a painting again.


Think it's cheaper?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Think it's cheaper?


Gf

Even worse you don't like her style?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Think it's cheaper?





Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Even worse you don't like her style?


 🤣

I suppose it helps that I'm ridiculously open-minded when it comes to artwork. On top of that, any qualms I have about the style, or even the execution, is more than offset by knowing who's behind it and the effort they put into it.

Some of MrsBS's school portfolio of drawings and paintings are still here, I think; she hasn't framed any of them yet. Most of the other ones in the house were by my mom and dad (Dad's pretty good, considering he was never formally trained), and our aunt gave us one from her studio as a wedding present.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> ?
> 
> I suppose it helps that I'm ridiculously open-minded when it comes to artwork. On top of that, any qualms I have about the style, or even the execution, is more than offset by knowing who's behind it and the effort they put into it.
> 
> Some of MrsBS's school portfolio of drawings and paintings are still here, I think; she hasn't framed any of them yet. Most of the other ones in the house were by my mom and dad (Dad's pretty good, considering he was never formally trained), and our aunt gave us one from her studio as a wedding present.


That's good... Wish Mrs BT had pursued as she seemed to have talent

But I am very particular... I even require all the frames to be the same so doubt would have worked.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A WUS thread just got famous
> Bizarre Men's Grooming Trend Divides The Internet's Watch Lovers


Who's the Aussie they quoted?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Yes different states call things differently, I remember in Darwin asking for cherries at the Woolworths deli counter and the server looked weirdly at me until I pointed and she said oh Little boys.


Am I the only one weirded out by that description of cherries?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's pretty amazing that someone can down it in 6 seconds because it just means he *doesn't stop to breathe.* That video of my former prime minister was of him taking a 10 second challenge but he finished a pint in 6 seconds when he was 83. 83!!!
> 
> Anyway, my liver isn't so good anymore and the doctor has advised me to cut down - cut off completely if I can - the alcohol especially the strong ones.


A friend of mine in uni could do this. He would down a jug, (1125ml) by just taking a deep breath, putting his head back, opening his mouth and literally pouring it all down without taking a breath. Would have been around 10 seconds from memory...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> One Australian poster... ah, the writer was referring to Earthjade. LOL.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What is a good beer to order there?


Of the locals, I enjoy a Tasmanian brew.
James Boag.
Fifty Lashes is pretty good as well.

I don't mind some international beers as well, and often get some Asahi, or Peroni...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Depends on where you are. In my state, we tend to favour craft beers like Little Creatures or Fifty Lashes but I am a Heineken or Peroni man.


Snap.

Agree with Little Creatures as well, and Heineken is an easy choice...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I never saw any Fosters anywhere in Aus when I was there. Is it still available at all?
> 
> I remember it was sold in Canada for a while, but brewed locally. Wasn't special at all.


No.
Fosters hasn't been sold locally for a loooooooong time.
It was for export only...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> In tourist locations you can find bottled Fosters, you'll never find it on tap though


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> It's random... Sort of like the definition of infinity... Eventually if it's an infinite string of letters all of Shakespeare works will appear..


And that would still be countably infinite.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> A friend of mine in uni could do this. He would down a jug, (1125ml) by just taking a deep breath, putting his head back, opening his mouth and literally pouring it all down without taking a breath. Would have been around 10 seconds from memory...


I could down a little schooner in one gulp but would need a few for a proper pint. A yard was a challenge and I had only done it once in my life. Couldn't remain standing after that because the alcohol just hits you. It's different from drinking a pint at a time because it allows the body to digest it and the brain to adjust to what's happening. That is why I have immense respect for Bob Hawke. He is the guy made for TV adverts.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A lot of our craft beer has gone mainstream
> 
> I don't think we even have a big 3 here because it depends on the state your in. If anything VB is probably the beer most widely available?? Any Aussie want to chime in?


I think the most popular beer on tap may be Carlton Draught, with Victoria Bitter, Tooheys and XXXX probably not far behind.

None of which I can drink.

When it comes to packaged beer, I believe it's Corona...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> The watch gods have spoken.


They must have said "get a manual wind Tank".


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A WUS thread just got famous
> Bizarre Men's Grooming Trend Divides The Internet's Watch Lovers


No, never! I will never do that.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I could down a little schooner in one gulp but would need a few for a proper pint. A yard was a challenge and I had only done it once in my life. Couldn't remain standing after that because the alcohol just hits you. It's different from drinking a pint at a time because it allows the body to digest it and the brain to adjust to what's happening. That is why I have immense respect for Bob Hawke. He is the guy made for TV adverts.


Like you, I need a breath for a pint.

I failed at a yard glass.

I prefer to enjoy my beer. Fast enough that it's still cold, slow enough that I can taste it.
2-3 gulps of a pot will do it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Of the locals, I enjoy a Tasmanian brew.
> James Boag.
> Fifty Lashes is pretty good as well.
> 
> I don't mind some international beers as well, and often get some Asahi, or Peroni...


I am somehow allergic to craft brews, so James Boag, Fifty Lashes is out for me. Of the internationals, Peroni is my favourite.

This reminded me of my time spent in Asia. We had Engineers Australia overseas chapters and I used to go for the meetings and one of the most popular ones was the "Industry visit" to... you guessed it, a brewery. Due to safety concerns, group size is always limited to 20 but no worries as the locals never attend and it's almost always filled with... you guessed it again, Aussies.

We were never really interested to see the hops and the brewing process. We were only ever interested at what's at the end of the industry visit - The Tavern.

Free flow of beers and tit bits. I think the hosts were surprised at the ability of Australians to drink beer. The host started the speech at the end of the tour with "don't worry, the beer here is endless, it comes straight from the vats and it is the freshest beer you will ever taste."

I think he regretted ever saying that. We took him up on that challenge of it being an endless supply. I am sure he had to write a report the next day as to why the vat is nearly empty.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Like you, I need a breath for a pint.
> 
> I failed at a yard glass.
> 
> ...


I'd smash a pint easy. It is only when I get to the 5th or 6th pint that the stomach is filled with carbon dioxide that I start to feel bloated and can't carry on. It's normally not the alcohol that stops me.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Nowhere can be further from the world than New Zealand.


Yep. The advisory group for one of my PhD students has a member in New Zealand, one in Seattle and two in Europe. Makes for organising meetings difficult.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A WUS thread just got famous
> Bizarre Men's Grooming Trend Divides The Internet's Watch Lovers


Interesting. I guess we should stop making fun of Jenna's hairless wrists 

I also read the next article about rubber on Rolexes. Not sure how they look irl but in pics they look odd, even the older models, with their thick lugs.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's how we rejoice in this corner of OoO...
> 
> View attachment 15746434
> 
> ...


Was she the one serving beer jugs a while back.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I'd smash a pint easy. It is only when I get to the 5th or 6th pint that the stomach is filled with carbon dioxide that I start to feel bloated and can't carry on. It's normally not the alcohol that stops me.


After 3 beers I'm bloated and done, so I might start with a beer, but will switch to spirits if I'm planning a big one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Marry an artist and you never have to buy a painting again.


Or just have a few kids and suddenly your fridge is an ever changing art gallery.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice that you got into our craft beer!!
> 
> Was that pic of the four pines taken at the international terminal in Sydney (Circular Quay)?


Don't remember actually. But loved all the beer!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Lasik?


Nope. Cataracts.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Or just have a few kids and suddenly your fridge is an ever changing art gallery.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


So true.

Not just the fridge either...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So true.
> 
> Not just the fridge either...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Quick. Throw away all the crayons......


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> At this rate you will hit 30k in a couple of hours


Those were the old OOO days


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Good news @Black5 a senior dog sh.t salesman job just opened up in Melbourne:





OMEGA Senior Sales Associate - Chadstone - Swatch Group


The role We are currently recruiting for a Senior Sales Associate to join the OMEGA team at our Chadstone Boutique.




www.swatchgroup.com


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good news @Black5 a senior dog sh.t salesman job just opened up in Melbourne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will apply.

My extensive experience as a buyer of sh.t should hold me in good stead...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> UGH! I just got some bad news on my Cartier Tank. It's an old watch from the 80's. It was my Father's, I don't wear it anymore but my Chick does.
> 
> The battery died right as COVID was kicking off and I just got around to replacing it and it still won't work.
> 
> ...


similar thing happened to one of my wife's cartiers. A few years back. Battery leaked. About Php35K to fix.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good news @Black5 a senior dog sh.t salesman job just opened up in Melbourne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait. How do you know about the job opening? Why are you actually looking at Omega sales jobs in the Swatch Group website?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I will apply.
> 
> My extensive experience as a buyer of sh.t should hold me in good stead...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That experience is different. As a buyer, you're showing how gullible you can be. Ah... but the requirements for the Senior Omega Sales Person is different. You will have demonstrable track record of selling ice to the Eskimos.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That experience is different. As a buyer, you're showing how gullible you can be. Ah... but the requirements for the Senior Omega Sales Person is different. You will have demonstrable track record of selling ice to the Eskimos.


I shall demonstrate my solution sales skills then.

Clearly, Omega is the watch most suited to be kept in a pocket next to an iPhone, stored on a speaker magnet and worn during an EVA, so pointing out these benefits to prospective buyers is sure to impress...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> That's good... Wish Mrs BT had pursued as she seemed to have talent
> 
> But I am very particular... I even require all the frames to be the same so doubt would have worked.


We matched the frames for Mom & Dad's, getting them done with good glass at a chain store; MrsBS chose the frame for her aunt's oil painting. M&D's were from when they went to a retreat resort on the California coast -- a sort of rejuvenating getaway experience. Mom has an art degree and was briefly an art teacher. Mom's is the flag-behind-the-stars, Dad's is the "woman in the shower". I think that he never painted in earnest before this trip, which is why it's so striking -- broke color wheel rules and all that educamational stuff. MrsBS's aunt did the ship in the harbor; she's working to make a name for herself, has won a few awards, and has an epic series of paintings in the works for their own big moment.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I shall demonstrate my solution sales skills then.
> 
> Clearly, Omega is the watch most suited to be kept in a pocket next to an iPhone, stored on a speaker magnet and worn during an EVA, so pointing out these benefits to prospective buyers is sure to impress...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


TBH, those are pretty good selling points. (although, hm, "kept in a pocket next to an iPhone"... hmm..)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Give that man a beer!
> 
> No, for brother 59, it needs to be a Guinness











Definitely


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Anyone here have cataract surgery? I'm scheduled for next month.
> 
> Excited to have my vision corrected permanently


I think Jenna had breast reduction surgery. Does that help?










After your surgery, the GIF will be much clearer!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> TBH, those are pretty good selling points. (although, hm, "kept in a pocket next to an iPhone"... hmm..)


To be honest, not my idea.

This pearl of wisdom was shared by member wahkoom, (Or something like that), in the Rolex vs Tudor thread.

That is apparently a common way to keep your watch, in particular an Omega.

Of course, if you try this with a Rolex, it will invariably be "cooked" as it is not NASA flight certified...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think Jenna had breast reduction surgery. Does that help?
> 
> View attachment 15747426
> 
> ...


Wonder where the excess went...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Wonder where the excess went...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I like your intellectual curiosity.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Anyone here have cataract surgery? I'm scheduled for next month.
> 
> Excited to have my vision corrected permanently


I had cataract surgery just over a year ago that made a huge impact, especially with marked improvement in night vision. I elected to go with plain lens implants and correct with glasses. However after surgery my dominant right was 20/20 and left eye 20/35 without any correction.

After surgery I can no longer see fine detail up close without readers. Now my primary go to glasses are intermediate progressives, also known as computer glasses.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I like your intellectual curiosity.
> 
> View attachment 15747464


Curiosity? 
Yes.

Intellectual?
Thats a stretch...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I had cataract surgery just over a year ago that made a huge impact, especially with marked improvement in night vision. I elected to go with plain lens implants and correct with glasses. However after surgery my dominant right was 20/20 and left eye 20/35 without any correction.
> 
> *After surgery I can no longer see fine detail up close without readers. *Now my primary go to glasses are intermediate progressives, also known as computer glasses.


Ah yes, this too. The replacement lenses just aren't going to be as flexible. It'd be okay with me, too, since I started using readers a few years ago (and they've become my primary glasses over the past year, too).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I had cataract surgery just over a year ago that made a huge impact, especially with marked improvement in night vision. I elected to go with plain lens implants and correct with glasses. However after surgery my dominant right was 20/20 and left eye 20/35 without any correction.
> 
> After surgery I can no longer see fine detail up close without readers. Now my primary go to glasses are intermediate progressives, also known as computer glasses.


Why did you elect to correct with glasses?

I've needed correct of lenses since I was seven. I have very heavy astigmatism.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think Jenna had breast reduction surgery. Does that help?
> 
> View attachment 15747426
> 
> ...


dayum!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Going to two ADs today looking for unicorns. If I bag one, I'll have to follow the new process of letting go of something I already own.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Our daily dose.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> A friend of mine in uni could do this. He would down a jug, (1125ml) by just taking a deep breath, putting his head back, opening his mouth and literally pouring it all down without taking a breath. Would have been around 10 seconds from memory...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


During my "guinness shot" period that was basically what we would do.

Then i went to the carribean and at one of those tourist trap bars (Senor Frogs? Maybe Margaritaville) they had some shtick for pouring booze into your mouth until you called it quits. Clearly most folks only do it for a few seconds but i was 10-15 seconds in and half the bottle gone when i remembered this was BOOZE not BEER and i was in danger of alcohol poisoning


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I'd smash a pint easy. It is only when I get to the 5th or 6th pint that the stomach is filled with carbon dioxide that I start to feel bloated and can't carry on. It's normally not the alcohol that stops me.


Not to be a drinking enabler, but I've known folks that deliberately pour beer into a glass wrong (straight down to the bottom) in order to generate the most head and remove most of the CO2. Seems to me that means you are drinking a mostly flat beer but it let them get a few more in.

You know, i might have had a drinking problem at one point in my life....or just a scots/irish/german one


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> After 3 beers I'm bloated and done, so I might start with a beer, but will switch to spirits if I'm planning a big one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


"Liquor before beer, in the clear
Beer before liquor, never sicker!"

Truer words never spoken (for me).

Beer first blunts my taste for alcohol so i can drink more spirits. Beer last let's the carbonation limit intake.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15747393


I see boobies or a very surprised viking


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Not to be a drinking enabler, but I've known folks that deliberately pour beer into a glass wrong (straight down to the bottom) in order to generate the most head and remove most of the CO2. Seems to me that means you are drinking a mostly flat beer but it let them get a few more in.
> 
> You know, i might have had a drinking problem at one point in my life....or just a scots/irish/german one


This talk about chugging beers reminds me of a recruit in boot camp. As a platoon, we all had to drink a full canteen of water before bed. He always drank his in what seemed like a single gulp -- head back, pour, and it was gone. I once asked how tf he does it, and he says, "It's easy, you just open your throat and pour it down." For me, that's awkward, because I think of "open" as "open for breathing", which is what we do to play wind instruments.

Anyway, a month and a half into training and he disappeared. Gone. We found out that he popped positive for weed on the urinalysis we did when we arrived at the depot. Apparently he partied with friends the night before he got on the plane, celebrating what he thought would be his last night of "freedom". 🤦‍♂️


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I dont know how the soldiers in pot legal states do it. Seems like every party would have pot smoking or edibles.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I dont know how the soldiers in pot legal states do it. Seems like every party would have pot smoking or edibles.


It's still federally illegal, so you just can't go to those parties.

CBD oil is catching guys out, too. It's not supposed to make you high, is it? But a urinalysis doesn't care.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Why did you elect to correct with glasses?
> 
> I've needed correct of lenses since I was seven. I have very heavy astigmatism.


I was gambling that I wouldn't need correction for distant vision which turned out to be the case. Even before cataract surgery I found intermediate progressives to be my most useful glasses, and function just as well as readers for closeup viewing. I seem to spend an inordinate amount of time sitting behind a desktop computer, constantly switching between desktop, iPhone and written material on my desk.

In your particular case it appears you require a great deal of cylinder correction for astigmatism that I don't require. Hence you'll need to have a detailed discussion with the ophthalmologist prior to your procedures to determine your best course of action.

Regarding the surgical procedures, there was no pain or discomfort. It took longer for eye drops just prior to surgery than the surgery, the latter taking only 10-15 minutes. I did have a detailed protocol for eye drops for several days after surgery. As I recall my two eyes were done two weeks apart.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I was gambling that I wouldn't need correction for distant vision which turned out to be the case. Even before cataract surgery I found intermediate progressives to be my most useful glasses, and function just as well as readers for closeup viewing. I seem to spend an inordinate amount of time sitting behind a desktop computer, constantly switching between desktop, iPhone and written material on my desk.


I used to wonder what it'd be like to have one eye for distance and the other for up close (is this what they call "binocular" vision?).

Then I got a couple pairs of glasses that for some stupid reason had their lenses mixed up. I was supposed to receive one pair of normal focus, and one pair of readers. Instead, I got two pairs that had the left lens normal but the right lens reader.

F that.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In undergrad we had the "Irish trashcan" challenge &#8230; one shot of each: vodka, gin, tequila, and light rum, topped off with triple sec and blue curaçao, with a redbull resting on the top of the cup &#8230; chug away (through a straw) and the redbull would filter in. The challenge was to finish it all in under 10 seconds. Unsure if I should be proud or ashamed that I successfully completed such challenge quite a few times in my college days&#8230;


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I used to wonder what it'd be like to have one eye for distance and the other for up close (is this what they call "binocular" vision?).
> 
> Then I got a couple pairs of glasses that for some stupid reason had their lenses mixed up. I was supposed to receive one pair of normal focus, and one pair of readers. Instead, I got two pairs that had the left lens normal but the right lens reader.
> 
> F that.


The term binocular vision refers to use of both eyes, as opposed to monocular vision that would be only one eye. Binocular vision allows depth of field (stereo vision) whereas with monocular vision there is no depth perception.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's still federally illegal, so you just can't go to those parties.
> 
> CBD oil is catching guys out, too. It's not supposed to make you high, is it? But a urinalysis doesn't care.


Been a while since i looked into this but i dont -think- CBD oil should make you pop hot. I bet a lot of guys use that excuse though thinking it would get them off. But i believe soldiers are banned from cbd oil as well, as well as those drinks that make you pop hot for MJ (on the cheap commercial drug tests).

But still. If its legal to get pot butter for cookies and no one tells you....so screwed!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wait. How do you know about the job opening? Why are you actually looking at Omega sales jobs in the Swatch Group website?


It's a secret ploy to increase demand for my clinic

Sell them an Omega then give them my card saying "now that the sale has gone through you'll need this"


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> In undergrad we had the "Irish trashcan" challenge &#8230; one shot of each: vodka, gin, tequila, and light rum, topped off with triple sec and blue curaçao, with a redbull resting on the top of the cup &#8230; chug away (through a straw) and the redbull would filter in. The challenge was to finish it all in under 10 seconds. Unsure if I should be proud or ashamed that I successfully completed such challenge quite a few times in my college days&#8230;


We used to do trashcan punch. Dump a bunch of fruit cocktail (basically diced fruit preserved in sugar syrup for those of you ignorant of this particular canned atrocity  into a big bowl and pour everclear (190 proof!) into it. The fruit will soak up the alcohol but hide the taste. Eat the fruit and head off into oblivion.

Many a sorority girl fell victim to this and ended up gacking all over the place. Jello shots were another evil from that time.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I shall demonstrate my solution sales skills then.
> 
> Clearly, Omega is the watch most suited to be kept in a pocket next to an iPhone, stored on a speaker magnet and worn during an EVA, so pointing out these benefits to prospective buyers is sure to impress...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


It's a crisp August afternoon in Victoria, the sun glistening under a blanket of blue-grey clouds. You step outside and can feel that fresh Antarctic front gushing up from off the Tasman, straight across your face. It's cold albeit refreshing.

...What better thing to hold down your centre link papers than this shiny Omega


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Aww hell, the white Seamaster 300m finally showed up at the PX. $300 more than the equivalent black/blue/grey version.

The sale stalking begins......


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> We used to do trashcan punch. Dump a bunch of fruit cocktail (basically diced fruit preserved in sugar syrup for those of you ignorant of this particular canned atrocity  into a big bowl and pour everclear (190 proof!) into it. The fruit will soak up the alcohol but hide the taste. Eat the fruit and head off into oblivion.
> 
> Many a sorority girl fell victim to this and ended up gacking all over the place. Jello shots were another evil from that time.


I definitely remember (or don't?) our everclear based "jungle juice" hahahah


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15747466


Hahaha


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> We used to do trashcan punch. Dump a bunch of fruit cocktail (basically diced fruit preserved in sugar syrup for those of you ignorant of this particular canned atrocity  into a big bowl and pour everclear (190 proof!) into it. The fruit will soak up the alcohol but hide the taste. Eat the fruit and head off into oblivion.
> 
> Many a sorority girl fell victim to this and ended up gacking all over the place. Jello shots were another evil from that time.


What do they call it when you take the excess from the tray that the bartender mixes the drinks over?

Highlighted here:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Aww hell, the white Seamaster 300m finally showed up at the PX. $300 more than the equivalent black/blue/grey version.
> 
> The sale stalking begins......


On bracelet, too.

Lots of Longines models disappeared in the past day or two, though.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> What do they call it when you take the excess from the tray that the bartender mixes the drinks over?
> 
> Highlighted here:
> 
> View attachment 15748257


I've heard it called the "mat shot" &#8230; I've never done one, but we have had a bartender give one to an unsuspecting friend. It didn't end well.

Most disgusting thing I've ever seen &#8230; same bartender, grabbed the full trashcan where patrons were throwing away their empties, stuck a hole in the bottom with a pin and filled up a shot glass with what poured out. He took the shot, I almost puked&#8230;


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> I see boobies or a very surprised viking


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Going to two ADs today looking for unicorns. If I bag one, I'll have to follow the new process of letting go of something I already own.


Gf
Well, I struck out. Nothing worth buying...I did, however, offer to buy the black 16570 Explorer II off of the wrist of a store manager for cash on the spot. No dice though.😅


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Gf
> Well, I struck out. Nothing worth buying...I did, however, offer to buy the black 16570 Explorer II off of the wrist of a store manager for cash on the spot. No dice though.


Like for the attempt!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> During my "guinness shot" period that was basically what we would do.
> 
> Then i went to the carribean and at one of those tourist trap bars (Senor Frogs? Maybe Margaritaville) they had some shtick for pouring booze into your mouth until you called it quits. Clearly most folks only do it for a few seconds but i was 10-15 seconds in and half the bottle gone when i remembered this was BOOZE not BEER and i was in danger of alcohol poisoning


Glad you pulled back from the brink...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> "Liquor before beer, in the clear
> Beer before liquor, never sicker!"
> 
> Truer words never spoken (for me).
> ...


Heard this many times, but never been a problem for me as I only ever drank beer in moderation anyway...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I used to wonder what it'd be like to have one eye for distance and the other for up close (is this what they call "binocular" vision?).
> 
> Then I got a couple pairs of glasses that for some stupid reason had their lenses mixed up. I was supposed to receive one pair of normal focus, and one pair of readers. Instead, I got two pairs that had the left lens normal but the right lens reader.
> 
> F that.


I can't even imagine how that would work...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's a secret ploy to increase demand for my clinic
> 
> Sell them an Omega then give them my card saying "now that the sale has gone through you'll need this"


You should offer an EAP program to Swatch for their staff...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> We used to do trashcan punch. Dump a bunch of fruit cocktail (basically diced fruit preserved in sugar syrup for those of you ignorant of this particular canned atrocity  into a big bowl and pour everclear (190 proof!) into it. The fruit will soak up the alcohol but hide the taste. Eat the fruit and head off into oblivion.
> 
> Many a sorority girl fell victim to this and ended up gacking all over the place. Jello shots were another evil from that time.


Jello shots were banned some time ago over here as being attractive to minors...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I can't even imagine how that would work...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


The idea is, instead of having only good distance vision and blurry near vision, you get mostly-sorta-okay vision at any distance. Except that everything looks kinda blurry no matter what.

Those glasses were 100% mis-manufactured, though.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's a crisp August afternoon in Victoria, the sun glistening under a blanket of blue-grey clouds. You step outside and can feel that fresh Antarctic front gushing up from off the Tasman, straight across your face. It's cold albeit refreshing.
> 
> ...What better thing to hold down your centre link papers than this shiny Omega


Owning an Omega should allow priority processing of Centrelink claims.

Haven't these poor people been through enough already...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Owning an Omega should allow priority processing of Centrelink claims.
> 
> Haven't these poor people been through enough already...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I thought I heard that owning an Omega gets you handicapped parking.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> What do they call it when you take the excess from the tray that the bartender mixes the drinks over?
> 
> Highlighted here:
> 
> View attachment 15748257


Resourceful?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Owning an Omega should allow priority processing of Centrelink claims.
> 
> Haven't these poor people been through enough already...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


GF

I wonder why Siri knew that this is an Aussie program. Maybe the capital letter?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought I heard that owning an Omega gets you handicapped parking.


It should...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> I wonder why Siri knew that this is an Aussie program. Maybe the capital letter?
> 
> View attachment 15748530


Australia's largest employer...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I can't even imagine how that would work...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Your brain adapts. You shouldn't be able to tell which eye is the distance one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> To be honest, not my idea.
> 
> This pearl of wisdom was shared by member wahkoom, (Or something like that), in the Rolex vs Tudor thread.
> 
> ...


Hahaha. You were getting trolled in that thread? "Show me your Rolex and I will show you mine" LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Wonder where the excess went...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


To the hips and thighs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I had cataract surgery just over a year ago that made a huge impact, especially with marked improvement in night vision. I elected to go with plain lens implants and correct with glasses. However after surgery my dominant right was 20/20 and left eye 20/35 without any correction.
> 
> After surgery I can no longer see fine detail up close without readers. Now my primary go to glasses are intermediate progressives, also known as computer glasses.


That's very good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Not to be a drinking enabler, but I've known folks that deliberately pour beer into a glass wrong (straight down to the bottom) in order to generate the most head and remove most of the CO2. Seems to me that means you are drinking a mostly flat beer but it let them get a few more in.
> 
> You know, i might have had a drinking problem at one point in my life....or just a scots/irish/german one


Those were the days but my liver has pleaded for leniency and I need to slow down.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I was gambling that I wouldn't need correction for distant vision which turned out to be the case. Even before cataract surgery I found intermediate progressives to be my most useful glasses, and function just as well as readers for closeup viewing. I seem to spend an inordinate amount of time sitting behind a desktop computer, constantly switching between desktop, iPhone and written material on my desk.
> 
> In your particular case it appears you require a great deal of cylinder correction for astigmatism that I don't require. Hence you'll need to have a detailed discussion with the ophthalmologist prior to your procedures to determine your best course of action.
> 
> Regarding the surgical procedures, there was no pain or discomfort. It took longer for eye drops just prior to surgery than the surgery, the latter taking only 10-15 minutes. I did have a detailed protocol for eye drops for several days after surgery. As I recall my two eyes were done two weeks apart.


Perfect eyesight thereafter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> In undergrad we had the "Irish trashcan" challenge &#8230; I should be proud that I successfully completed such challenge quite a few times in my college days&#8230;


Why is it every time there's a discussion on alcohol and "Irish" comes up?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's a secret ploy to increase demand for my clinic
> 
> Sell them an Omega then give them my card saying "now that the sale has gone through you'll need this"


Ah.. I see. Good idea!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> We used to do trashcan punch. Dump a bunch of fruit cocktail (basically diced fruit preserved in sugar syrup for those of you ignorant of this particular canned atrocity  into a big bowl and pour everclear (190 proof!) into it. The fruit will soak up the alcohol but hide the taste. Eat the fruit and head off into oblivion.
> 
> Many a sorority girl fell victim to this and ended up gacking all over the place. Jello shots were another evil from that time.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's a crisp August afternoon in Victoria, the sun glistening under a blanket of blue-grey clouds. You step outside and can feel that fresh Antarctic front gushing up from off the Tasman, straight across your face. It's cold albeit refreshing.
> 
> ...What better thing to hold down your centre link papers than this shiny Omega


LOL. I hope those people on Centrelink support are not buying Omega. They should only be allowed a Casio 71 $10 watch to make sure they turn up for their job interview


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Heard this many times, but never been a problem for me as I only ever drank beer in moderation anyway...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


LOL. There's once I did like 6 pints of beer, 3 Guinness, 3 or 4 glasses of wine and I think some whiskey. Was a pub crawl night celebrating a big win for our company. I think I was pretty smashed at the end of the night.

However, that night was when legends were made. Two in fact. We found a guy we now call "One Beer Ben" because he would pass out after one beer and another the funniest story ever like the stuff of movies.

This guy drunk so much that he was disoriented. We hailed a cab, told the driver his address and gave the cab driver a cab charge card so our friend wouldn't need to pay.

The driver took him home but this guy went to the neighbour's house thinking it was his own. When he couldn't get it, he tried to break into the house and the lady beat him with a broom stick and when he passed out she called the cops. He woke up in the lock up and we had to go to the station to ID him and get him released. Safe to say, he never drank another drop again. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You should offer an EAP program to Swatch for their staff...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Good idea. If you work at Swatch group and especially the Omega, you could get me the new Snoopy watch? I will flip it and we can share the proceeds?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Owning an Omega should allow priority processing of Centrelink claims.
> 
> Haven't these poor people been through enough already...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


LOL. Centrelink is reducing services because too many "customers" are coming in Omega watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> I wonder why Siri knew that this is an Aussie program. Maybe the capital letter?
> 
> View attachment 15748530


Siri is a foreign spy. She is listening to every word we say and send all that data back to the great yonder


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Australia's largest employer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


In some places that I visit around here, it's the only employer.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


Looks great on you.

In Australia, this would earn you the right to receive government benefits...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hahaha. You were getting trolled in that thread? "Show me your Rolex and I will show you mine" LOL


Big time.

He's crossed a line now tried to drag wife into it, so I'm just gonna ignore him now.

Wonder if he has found the threads I started about his ridiculous comment yet.

The responders on TRF seem bemused...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To the hips and thighs


Noooooo...

Not Jenna.

BSF has presented plenty of evidence to the contrary...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why is it every time there's a discussion on alcohol and "Irish" comes up?


Because they are historically very good at it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I hope those people on Centrelink support are not buying Omega. They should only be allowed a Casio 71 $10 watch to make sure they turn up for their job interview


But how will they ever impress enough to get the job without a Rolex?

They are all applying for jobs as executives and captains of industry.

This is where watch rental services demonstrate their value...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Depends on where you are. In my state, we tend to favour craft beers like Little Creatures or Fifty Lashes but I am a Heineken or Peroni man.


It used to be XXXX here, but I gravitated to European beers like Peroni red. Lately, I have been enjoying low carb alternatives. Currently drinking Carlton Dry


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I never saw any Fosters anywhere in Aus when I was there. Is it still available at all?
> 
> I remember it was sold in Canada for a while, but brewed locally. Wasn't special at all.


I haven't had Fosters since I was 21 years old in the early 80's.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> A lot of our craft beer has gone mainstream
> 
> I don't think we even have a big 3 here because it depends on the state your in. If anything VB is probably the beer most widely available?? Any Aussie want to chime in?


My mate owns the Sandgate Post Office Hotel and they have gone very crafty with the new Management. They have a Noosa blend and a few others, including Burleigh brewing. I think they still serve the classics in the public bar.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. There's once I did like 6 pints of beer, 3 Guinness, 3 or 4 glasses of wine and I think some whiskey. Was a pub crawl night celebrating a big win for our company. I think I was pretty smashed at the end of the night.
> 
> However, that night was when legends were made. Two in fact. We found a guy we now call "One Beer Ben" because he would pass out after one beer and another the funniest story ever like the stuff of movies.
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar.

A mate of mine, who was the designated driver took pity on an acquaintance he barely knew, and offered to take him home after a function where he had a few too many.

Bad enough that the drunkard puked out of his car window at 100 km/h on the freeway, and broke the door handle trying to get out, he then directed my mate to his teenage neighbours house where he started banging on the door calling her name and yelling he loved her.

Her father was not impressed. My mate and I had to jump out of the car, where he gave him a "gentle" tap over the ear and we apologised and dragged him away before the cops were called.

The guy is now a well respected property developer and doesn't recall any of it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good idea. If you work at Swatch group and especially the Omega, you could get me the new Snoopy watch? I will flip it and we can share the proceeds?


Lol. I think I need EAP already...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Centrelink is reducing services because too many "customers"* are coming in Omega watches.*


I try not to judge the sexual preferences of others...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> In some places that I visit around here, it's the only employer.


I hear they have excellent employee satisfaction and retention rates...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> It used to be XXXX here, but I gravitated to European beers like Peroni red. Lately, I have been enjoying low carb alternatives. Currently drinking Carlton Dry


I haven't tried the low carb varieties yet...

Any difference?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> What do they call it when you take the excess from the tray that the bartender mixes the drinks over?
> 
> Highlighted here:
> 
> View attachment 15748257


I think that's called the Jersey Trashcan


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> "Liquor before beer, in the clear
> Beer before liquor, never sicker!"
> 
> Truer words never spoken (for me).
> ...


I think quantity may play a role as well


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I think that's called the Jersey Trashcan


And that's the stateside Jersey as in New Jersey, not Jersey the island.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

What’s up bros? Been trying to keep up here. Worked just about every day the last couple weeks with no end in sight any time soon. Exhausted already. Should get in a more comfortable groove hopefully. Really wasn’t planning on working as much this year. Damm freeze recovery gonna take a while. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> What's up bros? Been trying to keep up here. Worked just about every day the last couple weeks with no end in sight any time soon. Exhausted already. Should get in a more comfortable groove hopefully. Really wasn't planning on working as much this year. Damm freeze recovery gonna take a while.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've been jumping around as well, but today's discussion seems to be focused on alcohol (and the consumption thereof) and eye surgery


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> The idea is, instead of having only good distance vision and blurry near vision, you get mostly-sorta-okay vision at any distance. Except that everything looks kinda blurry no matter what.
> 
> Those glasses were 100% mis-manufactured, though.


I can feel a headache coming on just thinking about it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> What's up bros? Been trying to keep up here. Worked just about every day the last couple weeks with no end in sight any time soon. Exhausted already. Should get in a more comfortable groove hopefully. Really wasn't planning on working as much this year. Damm freeze recovery gonna take a while.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good to hear you are OK Al.

Need to put more focus on your band making business and choose your own hours...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Noooooo...
> 
> Not Jenna.
> 
> ...


Don't see any problem with the ankles or calves. Thighs are likely ok too...










Will research hips.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I try not to judge the sexual preferences of others...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Unless I'm trying to bed them...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Her thighs are fine.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No problem with her hips either.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No problem with her hips either.
> 
> View attachment 15748761


Not conclusive about her hips but...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

All women should have problems with their hips like this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's go to the source: "Jenna, do you have big hips??"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Jenna, you don't have big hips, do you?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Dang that is nice!!!

congrats Sapman!!!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those were the days but my liver has pleaded for leniency and I need to slow down.


Don't listen to it, it needs to be punished


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Her thighs are fine.
> 
> View attachment 15748749


Yeah but she needs them muffins back


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All women should have problems with their hips like this.
> 
> View attachment 15748767


Ugly shoes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Ugly shoes.


She has the absolute _worst_ taste in shoes...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She has the absolute _worst_ taste in shoes...


if she has the same taste in men, i might get a chance.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

As a proud (beer-drinking) Filipino, i am constrained to bring this into the conversation-










one of our country's finest products


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speaking of beer&#8230; enjoying a Peroni with some Sicilian-style pizza!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> As a proud (beer-drinking) Filipino, i am constrained to bring this into the conversation-
> 
> View attachment 15748812
> 
> ...


godfrey

that's why am on the hunt for this -


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> After 3 beers I'm bloated and done, so I might start with a beer, but will switch to spirits if I'm planning a big one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Did you say beer?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thankfully she wore it only for a few minutes. She was being merciful.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope. Cataracts.


Good... Definitely should help


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Did you say beer?
> View attachment 15748855


One of my faves! Only thing me and Lance Armstrong have in common.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The term binocular vision refers to use of both eyes, as opposed to monocular vision that would be only one eye. Binocular vision allows depth of field (stereo vision) whereas with monocular vision there is no depth perception.


So how did rooster cogburn do it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> One of my faves! Only thing me and Lance Armstrong have in common.


You have 1 nut in common.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Been a while since i looked into this but i dont -think- CBD oil should make you pop hot. I bet a lot of guys use that excuse though thinking it would get them off. But i believe soldiers are banned from cbd oil as well, as well as those drinks that make you pop hot for MJ (on the cheap commercial drug tests).
> 
> But still. If its legal to get pot butter for cookies and no one tells you....so screwed!


That worked in the 60s? I don't think so?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> One of my faves! Only thing me and Lance Armstrong have in common.


What? Lance doesnt drive a Mini?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Here's a possible helpful hint. 
Pair of sketchers few years old.. Part of sole attachment loose in couple places. Has tried gorilla glue b4.. Stopped in Walgreens.. No glue but lady with long nails says try this nail glue. Damn.. Just watch your fingers.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> So how did rooster cogburn do it?


Some one-eyed people get depth perception by using head movement.

I might have mentioned this before, but one of the guys on my last extended Grand Canyon hike had no useful vision in one eye and very poor, cloudy vision in the other. He could really only see the ground at his feet, and even then only in good daylight. It was a tough trip for him, but he was used to it and he had a great time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Some one-eyed people get depth perception by using head movement.
> 
> I might have mentioned this before, but one of the guys on my last extended Grand Canyon hike had no useful vision in one eye and very poor, cloudy vision in the other. He could really only see the ground at his feet, and even then only in good daylight. It was a tough trip for him, but he was used to it and he had a great time.


Good that he had buds for support


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Don't listen to it, it needs to be punished


Liver failure is not funny....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> You have 1 nut in common.


I have twice as many as him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Liver failure is not funny....


No its not... How bad is yours?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Good that he had buds for support


It was our pleasure. It was an emotional trip for him and one of my other buddies. About ten years earlier they were on a GC backpack on which the second guy's wife died of heat stroke. It was their first time back there, and for the blind guy, it was what he expects to be his last trip ever. The leader was a woman who had broke her ankle three years earlier on the same trip three years earlier on the same trail.

This calls for a pic or two, coming up.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Liver failure is not funny....


Use liver and cheese in a sentence.

Liver alone, cheese mine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Use liver and cheese in a sentence.
> 
> Liver alone, cheese mine.


Neeses liver pudding and cheese is tasty.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Circled in blue is the infamous Papago Slide, along the Escalante Route, taken from a mile or two downstream.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

It's a super nasty stretch of talus. I went down first. Here is most of the crew about 1/3 of the way down.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Here they are near the bottom, with our blind buddy on the left. He had gotten off course and I was yelling directions up to him, which is why this pic is so poorly composed.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


That's nice mate  ,

macro shots on the dial would be nice too when you get some time


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't see any problem with the ankles or calves. Thighs are likely ok too...
> 
> View attachment 15748729
> 
> ...


Enjoy the research...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15748975


Southern Utah?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Southern Utah?


Yep good eye


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It really has become my favourite piece. I freakin love this watch


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> That's nice mate  ,
> 
> macro shots on the dial would be nice too when you get some time



















Not great. Using my phone.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Aww hell, the white Seamaster 300m finally showed up at the PX. $300 more than the equivalent black/blue/grey version.
> 
> The sale stalking begins......


Does the PX discount more than just sales tax?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> What do they call it when you take the excess from the tray that the bartender mixes the drinks over?
> 
> Highlighted here:
> 
> View attachment 15748257


A bad day?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought I heard that owning an Omega gets you handicapped parking.


Only if you are double wristing

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought I heard that owning an Omega gets you handicapped parking.


because owning one is a symptom of a mental illness?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


That was a quickie. Looks great but how long will you be able to wear it before it's purloined from your wrist?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I haven't had Fosters since I was 21 years old in the early 80's.


Wait. You're an Aussie. Is this confession equivalent to coming out 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Thankfully she wore it only for a few minutes. She was being merciful.


#nra

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You have 1 nut in common.


One Nut's MIA on some ocean, somewhere, far way.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does the PX discount more than just sales tax?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Normally around 20%-ish off of MSRP (like today), and occasionally on sale for deeper than that.

(edit) The SMP300s are going for a little over $4k, Railmaster denim for $4680 (msrp near 5), Planet Ocean $5895, ladies' gold Tresor quartz for $1500 off, etc. So I guess it varies.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> No its not... How bad is yours?


Early onset of cirrhosis, fatty liver in the high range. GP said to lay off all those hard core drinks and limit myself otherwise it will be the point of no return. Don't have the test reports handy but yeah, got a few years more out of this.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It really has become my favourite piece. I freakin love this watch


In that case, sell all the others and close this darn WUS account and call it a day.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Early onset of cirrhosis, fatty liver in the high range. GP said to lay off all those hard core drinks and limit myself otherwise it will be the point of no return. Don't have the test reports handy but yeah, got a few years more out of this.


have a fatty liver also. But i dont drink as much as when i was younger. Only occasionally and with good company.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Early onset of cirrhosis, fatty liver in the high range. GP said to lay off all those hard core drinks and limit myself otherwise it will be the point of no return. Don't have the test reports handy but yeah, got a few years more out of this.


No idea about my own liver, but stay healthy, man. Lost a cousin-in-law before I had a chance to meet him thanks to his liver going to hell.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Not great. Using my phone.


Now I am in love with that dial...great choice mate


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Early onset of cirrhosis, fatty liver in the high range. GP said to lay off all those hard core drinks and limit myself otherwise it will be the point of no return. Don't have the test reports handy but yeah, got a few years more out of this.


Stay healthy mate. I reckon you could still reverse some bad affects of alcohol if you have proper diet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Stay healthy mate. I reckon you could still reverse some bad affects of alcohol if you have proper diet.


Thanks. I am already onto it. Diet change and all.

Once my body looks like Chris Hemsworth, I will also need a wife change.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. I am already onto it. Diet change and all.
> 
> Once my body looks like Chris Hemsworth, I will also need a wife change.


...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> ...


From that to this


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Only if you are double wristing
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That behaviour, could be construed as a massive cry for help, and professional assistance should be sought immediately.

Call 1800 - Gunnar...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> because owning one is a symptom of a mental illness?


And owning 2 confirms the diagnosis...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait. You're an Aussie. Is this confession equivalent to coming out
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Not at all.

It's confirmation of his true status as an Australian.

Real Aussie's don't drink Foster's, or let their mates drink Foster's.

It's for foreigners only...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> ...


My role model...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> It's confirmation of his true status as an Australian.
> 
> ...


I quite like Cascade (Tassie brew) when i lived in Oz.

VB = ok utility beer

XXXX not so much


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> ...


EXACTLY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We still on beer, huh? But who am I to judge? I totally understand.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We like cute doggies, right?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

So just a little update for you guys. As you know, my father died a little while ago, on January 24. My mother, having dementia, requires 24 hour care. We had her assessed by the health region and she was approved for an urgent placement into long-term care.

She could've been placed anywhere within the region, including places 150+ kilometers away, but thankfully she was placed 10 minutes away from me and 15 minutes away from my sister. We were very very lucky.

She is at a very good place and they are taking very good care of her there. Because of Covid, we could only visit her once a week and only I could do it because I am the designated visitor.

My mother cannot remember anything from one moment to the next. So our conversations are repetitive. All I try to do is keep her happy from one moment to the next.

My mother will be 91 on St. Paddy's Day.

Here she is when she was a kid:
























And as a young lady:
















I'm going to visit her today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So just a little update for you guys. As you know, my father died a little while ago, on January 24. My mother, having dementia, requires 24 hour care. We had her assessed by the health region and she was approved for an urgent placement into long-term care.
> 
> She could've been placed anywhere within the region, including places 150+ kilometers away, but thankfully she was placed 10 minutes away from me and 15 minutes away from my sister. We were very very lucky.
> 
> ...


Say hi for us (as many times as she asks). I remember visiting a great-uncle with dementia and every five minutes he asked my dad who I was.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> ...


My, my! This man needs a shave!😉🙄


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> So just a little update for you guys. As you know, my father died a little while ago, on January 24. My mother, having dementia, requires 24 hour care. We had her assessed by the health region and she was approved for an urgent placement into long-term care.
> 
> She could've been placed anywhere within the region, including places 150+ kilometers away, but thankfully she was placed 10 minutes away from me and 15 minutes away from my sister. We were very very lucky.
> 
> ...


Such beautiful photos!

My Grandma had dementia, and while I wouldn't choose that condition for anyone, I can say that it allowed her to be carefree in her old age and take one day at a time. It was always time well spent to visit her often; however, it was hard to watch the progression.

I'm glad the two of you remain geographically close.

Make the best of, and enjoy your time spent together. Just my $.02.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had a nice visit. She’s accepting of the place and knows she lives there. It she still thinks it’s been a couple days when it’s been a month.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

A video by the seller of my watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> So just a little update for you guys. As you know, my father died a little while ago, on January 24. My mother, having dementia, requires 24 hour care. We had her assessed by the health region and she was approved for an urgent placement into long-term care.
> 
> She could've been placed anywhere within the region, including places 150+ kilometers away, but thankfully she was placed 10 minutes away from me and 15 minutes away from my sister. We were very very lucky.
> 
> ...


So happy that your mom is in a caring home. Best wishes to her.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Had a nice visit. She's accepting of the place and knows she lives there. It she still thinks it's *been a couple days when it's been a month.*


Well, the upside is that she won't ever think you never visit her...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Had a nice visit. She's accepting of the place and knows she lives there. It she still thinks it's been a couple days when it's been a month.


Glad she's accepting of the place. A very important detail.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Time for Jenna again...










I think she would be a very engaging and thoughtful dinner companion.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Time for Jenna again...
> 
> View attachment 15750441
> 
> ...


Gf.

After dinner, there's this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> After dinner, there's this.
> 
> View attachment 15750447


Another gf.

This is breakfast the next day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Talk about brains and looks...






She so rocks!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> I quite like Cascade (Tassie brew) when i lived in Oz.
> 
> VB = ok utility beer
> 
> XXXX not so much


I don't know what it is about Tasmanian beers, maybe something in the water down there?

I could never really stomach VB, (which is sacrilege as a Victorian) and XXXX really did taste like piss to me.

There is an old joke that all CUB beers came out of the same vat, with Crown Lager siphoned off the top, and VB being the crud at the bottom...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We still on beer, huh? But who am I to judge? I totally understand.
> 
> View attachment 15749679


Happy to speak wine, but my level of knowledge will run out very quickly.

I like a variety of reds, and we have plenty of good reasonably priced ones locally available.

Merlot and Cab Sauvignon with a bit of body from the Heathcote region, and the Mornington Peninsula for Pinot Noir...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> So just a little update for you guys. As you know, my father died a little while ago, on January 24. My mother, having dementia, requires 24 hour care. We had her assessed by the health region and she was approved for an urgent placement into long-term care.
> 
> She could've been placed anywhere within the region, including places 150+ kilometers away, but thankfully she was placed 10 minutes away from me and 15 minutes away from my sister. We were very very lucky.
> 
> ...


You are a good son...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So just a little update for you guys. As you know, my father died a little while ago, on January 24. My mother, having dementia, requires 24 hour care. We had her assessed by the health region and she was approved for an urgent placement into long-term care.
> 
> She could've been placed anywhere within the region, including places 150+ kilometers away, but thankfully she was placed 10 minutes away from me and 15 minutes away from my sister. We were very very lucky.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that wonderful photos, though


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Time for Jenna again...
> 
> View attachment 15750441
> 
> ...


No need for the ridiculous shoulder pad thingy to turn up though...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> After dinner, there's this.
> 
> View attachment 15750447


See.
She has nice shoulders.
Set them free...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Thankfully she wore it only for a few minutes. She was being merciful.


Methinks the lady might have higher aspirations than one or more of your treasured timepieces.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> So how did rooster cogburn do it?


He faked it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> It really has become my favourite piece. I freakin love this watch


Time is now to have your official MOR card laminated.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> So just a little update for you guys. As you know, my father died a little while ago, on January 24. My mother, having dementia, requires 24 hour care. We had her assessed by the health region and she was approved for an urgent placement into long-term care.
> 
> She could've been placed anywhere within the region, including places 150+ kilometers away, but thankfully she was placed 10 minutes away from me and 15 minutes away from my sister. We were very very lucky.
> 
> ...


No doubt the best possible resolution for a tough problem and glad for you and your sister.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> You are a good son...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Thanks Bro Black


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I don't know what it is about Tasmanian beers, maybe something in the water down there?
> 
> I could never really stomach VB, (which is sacrilege as a Victorian) and XXXX really did taste like piss to me.
> 
> There is an old joke that all CUB beers came out of the same vat, with Crown Lager siphoned off the top, and VB being the crud at the bottom...


Oh yeah crown lager is not bad.

in the mid nineties there was an "ice beer" craze in QLD. Seem to remember Hahn Ice?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Oh yeah crown lager is not bad.
> 
> in the mid nineties there was an "ice beer" craze in QLD. Seem to remember Hahn Ice?


There was a "dry" beer thing a while back as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Caught up.


I haven't heard that phrase in a while.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Oh yeah crown lager is not bad.
> 
> in the mid nineties there was an "ice beer" craze in QLD. Seem to remember Hahn Ice?


LOL. I had to go look it up because I haven't seen (or noticed Hahn Ice) in a while. No wonder I haven't seen it. 2 stars out of 5.









Hahn Ice Beer - Hahn Brewing - Untappd


Hahn Ice Beer by Hahn Brewing is a Lager - Pale which has a rating of 2.2 out of 5, with 47 ratings and reviews on Untappd.




untappd.com





Still on Queensland, for a while, they were making lemonade infused beer, Two Dogs which was popular. Just crazy stuff.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> There was a "dry" beer thing a while back as well.


It's just personal preference. There are some who seek out "extra dry" too.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15750383


I love countdown bezels!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Happy to speak wine, but my level of knowledge will run out very quickly.
> 
> I like a variety of reds, and we have plenty of good reasonably priced ones locally available.
> 
> ...


Don't know much about Aussie wines. Went thru a period when I was a big fan but the high alcohol content got to be a bit much. Someone said the Aussies kept the good stuff for themselves...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> You are a good son...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


In the Asian cultures, that's about the highest compliment you can give anyone.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> I'm a fan, his is one of the only watch YouTube channels I subscribe to.
> 
> VIP's and AD's flipping is what put these on my wrist. One is from Dallas, the other from Spain. I thank my grey dealers each morning when I open the watch box and buckle one on.


Sporty's back. Twas a short timeout.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Normally around 20%-ish off of MSRP (like today), and occasionally on sale for deeper than that.
> 
> (edit) The SMP300s are going for a little over $4k, Railmaster denim for $4680 (msrp near 5), Planet Ocean $5895, ladies' gold Tresor quartz for $1500 off, etc. So I guess it varies.


I paid less than that for my 300 year ago.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Early onset of cirrhosis, fatty liver in the high range. GP said to lay off all those hard core drinks and limit myself otherwise it will be the point of no return. Don't have the test reports handy but yeah, got a few years more out of this.


Definitely worth doing your best.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So just a little update for you guys. As you know, my father died a little while ago, on January 24. My mother, having dementia, requires 24 hour care. We had her assessed by the health region and she was approved for an urgent placement into long-term care.
> 
> She could've been placed anywhere within the region, including places 150+ kilometers away, but thankfully she was placed 10 minutes away from me and 15 minutes away from my sister. We were very very lucky.
> 
> ...


Cute as kid and adult.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't know much about Aussie wines. Went thru a period when I was a big fan but the high alcohol content got to be a bit much. Someone said the Aussies kept the good stuff for themselves...


That is true. The really good vineyards make small batches that are all pre-sold and don't come onto the market. I used to buy from a small winemaker round where I used to live in Queensland. His wines were up there with the best but he was content with his life and did it like a hobby and it wasn't all about profits.

Keeping good wines isn't just an Aussie thing. When I was in Brescia in northern Italy, I chanced upon a small quantity wine maker using the Brunello varietal. Very very good wine. Cost about €2,000 a bottle and it's sold out even before harvest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In the Asian cultures, that's about the highest compliment you can give anyone.


That's some of the good traits to pick up on. Many westerners don't do that enough and I have heard stories of parents kicking their kids out when they get to 18. Sure doesn't help them when they are old and the kids remember being kicked out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I don't know think social media off the rails


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Definitely worth doing your best.


Thanks @Betterthere. At least you didn't joke about eating liver with cheese. Appreciate the sensitivity displayed by you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's some of the good traits to pick up on. Many westerners don't do that enough and I have heard stories of parents kicking their kids out when they get to 18. Sure doesn't help them when they are old and the kids remember being kicked out.


Personal experience booted out son Mrs BT did at 19. Good move.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks @Betterthere. At least you didn't joke about eating liver with cheese. Appreciate the sensitivity displayed by you.


Shyte like that or kidney problems serious. Son in law neohrologist talk to him about how much worse flu or anything is when on dialysis


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Oh yeah crown lager is not bad.
> 
> in the mid nineties there was an "ice beer" craze in QLD. Seem to remember Hahn Ice?


Yes.
That and Carlton Cold.
They are still around, but seem to be aligned around the low alcohol, low carb market with specialty variations, so not my thing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Personal experience booted out son Mrs BT did at 19. Good move.


Some Aussies do it but not all. My friend had a tumultuous relationship with his parents and he left home at 16 to join the army. It took 30 years for them to patch up. I just thought things could be different for me. My parents let me do what I like and in fact it was me that ran off to the army. For what it's worth, I sent my eldest interstate to study but we still support her. Initially she thought she was being "kicked out" but saw the positives like being forced to grow up and live on her own.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I don't know think social media off the rails
> View attachment 15750819


LOL. i don't know how people earn money with social media and why having a million followers is a thing? I wonder if ***** had social media, would he have a million followers?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some Aussies do it but not all. My friend had a tumultuous relationship with his parents and he left home at 16 to join the army. It took 30 years for them to patch up. I just thought things could be different for me. My parents let me do what I like and in fact it was me that ran off to the army. For what it's worth, I sent my eldest interstate to study but we still support her. Initially she thought she was being "kicked out" but saw the positives like being forced to grow up and live on her own.


Both mine sent off to college at our expense... One got PhD.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I love countdown bezels!


Also a fan.

Since I don't dive, much more useful...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. i don't know how people earn money with social media and why having a million followers is a thing? I wonder if ***** had social media, would he have a million followers?


Think he has lot more than that...

I just thought nature better


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't know much about Aussie wines. Went thru a period when I was a big fan but the high alcohol content got to be a bit much. Someone said the Aussies kept the good stuff for themselves...


Not sure.
We do export a lot, and can often pick up stuff destined for export at clearance auctions/sales.
I don't tend to get a lot of high priced stuff, simply because my palate is not sensitive enough to tell the difference, and the extra money is wasted on me.

I've tried plenty of expensive stuff I either didn't like much, or enjoyed just as much as the medium priced stuff.

We do have plenty to choose from though, so there's no need to spend big to get decent quality, and some of the smaller wineries can deliver seasonal gold if you are lucky...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In the Asian cultures, that's about the highest compliment you can give anyone.


Absolutely deserved...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I paid less than that for my 300 year ago.


You bought it in 1721?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Both mine sent off to college at our expense... One got PhD.




Got a huge Like for that.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I don't know think social media off the rails
> View attachment 15750819


Is she being sucked up by aliens?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I don't tend to get a lot of high priced stuff, simply because my palate is not sensitive enough to tell the difference, and the extra money is wasted on me....


Okay. Good to know. I will bring a $4 bottle of Gossips wine when we meet up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> You bought it in 1721?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Missed that s didn't you?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Is she being sucked up by aliens?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You wouldn't believe the stuff she was doing while her friend recorded.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. i don't know how people earn money with social media and why having a million followers is a thing? I wonder if ***** had social media, would he have a million followers?


He did have social media.

It was just the older, slower version, using the spoken word, disciples and the written word, hence took hundreds of years to establish the message whereas today He could have done it in minutes.

Significantly more competitive these days, and without a shock and awe narrative, He may not have got a look in...

(Anyway, we shouldn't discuss religion and politics).

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Both mine sent off to college at our expense... One got PhD.


All of mine still at home while going to uni.
We will support them, but the uni fees they will cover using government low interest loans.
We have savings for their uni, but will only use this to offset their debt if they complete their studies. If they drop out, the debt is theirs to keep...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Good to know. I will bring a $4 bottle of Gossips wine when we meet up.


Now you really are dredging the bottom of the barrel!

Some of the sub-$10 stuff that Aldi sells is actually drinkable, and their are bargains to be had at auctions and skins, but for the rest I tend to stick to to the $15 - $30 range...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Missed that s didn't you?


Speed reading...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Now you really are dredging the bottom of the barrel!
> 
> Some of the sub-$10 stuff that Aldi sells is actually drinkable, and their are bargains to be had at auctions and skins, but for the rest I tend to stick to to the $15 - $30 range...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey.
We do keep some Gossips and Aldi wine for cooking with, but it's too sweet and undrinkable...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> All of mine still at home while going to uni.
> We will support them, but the uni fees they will cover using government low interest loans.
> We have savings for their uni, but will only use this to offset their debt if they complete their studies. If they drop out, the debt is theirs to keep...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good idea. i should do that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Now you really are dredging the bottom of the barrel!
> 
> Some of the sub-$10 stuff that Aldi sells is actually drinkable, and their are bargains to be had at auctions and skins, but for the rest I tend to stick to to the $15 - $30 range...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I thought you said you couldn't tell the difference?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does the PX discount more than just sales tax?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yup. The 300m white is at 4400 with bracelet. They do a nice 20% additional sale once or twice a year. So im gonna stalk till i can get it for 3800 or less, no tax, no payments for 12 months. Then i can pay for it out of beer money.

Speaking of beer, this is supposed to be a replica of an ancient aztec beer. Quite nice!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Now you really are dredging the bottom of the barrel!
> 
> Some of the sub-$10 stuff that Aldi sells is actually drinkable, and their are bargains to be had at auctions and skins, but for the rest I tend to stick to to the $15 - $30 range...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey,

This winery has put out some good stuff recently so I stocked up on a few of these to keep for a few more years before drinking...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought you said you couldn't tell the difference?


Between super expensive and medium priced stuff, probably not.

But if it's nasty, it's just nasty, and I can taste nasty...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's just personal preference. There are some who seek out "extra dry" too.


how can beer be dry, much less, extra dry? Isnt it wet?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So just a little update for you guys. As you know, my father died a little while ago, on January 24. My mother, having dementia, requires 24 hour care. We had her assessed by the health region and she was approved for an urgent placement into long-term care.
> 
> She could've been placed anywhere within the region, including places 150+ kilometers away, but thankfully she was placed 10 minutes away from me and 15 minutes away from my sister. We were very very lucky.
> 
> ...


I see a lot of her in you. This was my grandmas course as well (and will probably be my dads and mine).

BTW, do NOT watch "I care a lot" on netflix. It is HELL on viewers with elderly parents.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Between super expensive and medium priced stuff, probably not.
> 
> But if it's nasty, it's just nasty, and I can taste nasty...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Like vinegar huh?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's some of the good traits to pick up on. Many westerners don't do that enough and I have heard stories of parents kicking their kids out when they get to 18. Sure doesn't help them when they are old and the kids remember being kicked out.


Reminds me of an old t-shirt...

"Be nice to your kids. They pick out your nursing home."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Both mine sent off to college at our expense... One got PhD.


My brother told both his kids when they were young: "Here's the deal: I will pay for whatever school you want to go to. Tuition, room, board, whatever. Post-grad school? That's on you."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Think he has lot more than that...
> 
> I just thought nature better
> View attachment 15750826


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> You bought it in 1721?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It was for a milestone birthday.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


>


Too easy but what the heck.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Yup. The 300m white is at 4400 with bracelet. They do a nice 20% additional sale once or twice a year. So im gonna stalk till i can get it for 3800 or less, no tax, no payments for 12 months. Then i can pay for it out of beer money.
> 
> Speaking of beer, this is supposed to be a replica of an ancient aztec beer. Quite nice!


Call Toppers


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Reminds me of an old t-shirt...
> 
> "Be nice to your kids. They pick out your nursing home."


Not if you keep control of your money...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Reminds me of an old t-shirt...
> 
> "Be nice to your kids. They pick out your nursing home."


I don't think we need to bend over backwards but I also don't have to be nasty to them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15750896
> 
> 
> View attachment 15750898


Kinda funny to watch her pull clothes out.. Esp crotch


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Both mine sent off to college at our expense... One got PhD.


Sent both of mine off to college at our expense as well. Both finished Praise the Laude, not Magna cum Laude.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I love countdown bezels!


They're very useful.👍


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Good to know. I will bring a $4 bottle of Gossips wine when we meet up.











How 'bout some 2-Buck Chuck from Trader Joe's?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey,
> 
> This winery has put out some good stuff recently so I stocked up on a few of these to keep for a few more years before drinking...
> 
> ...


Yup, you guys _do_ keep the good stuff. Nowhere to be had in the US...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> How 'bout some 2-Buck Chuck from Trader Joe's?


Not available here. AUD$4 is about the cheapest one can find in the bottle shop. I was pulling his leg. LOL.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey,
> 
> This winery has put out some good stuff recently so I stocked up on a few of these to keep for a few more years before drinking...
> 
> ...


Shiraz Viognier? A red grape and a white grape together?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> But if it's nasty, it's just nasty, and I can taste nasty...


#TWSS

Ewwww


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> #TWSS
> 
> Ewwww


Yeah he wishes


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I haven't heard that phrase in a while.


Not sure people "catch up" anymore as much as "keep up"...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like vinegar huh?


Luckily have only had that happen a couple of times.
Once with a bottle of 15 yo Merlot that was gifted to us and clearly not stored properly, and another with a bottle that had a damaged cork that fell apart on opening...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Reminds me of an old t-shirt...
> 
> "Be nice to your kids. They pick out your nursing home."


My parents have already picked out theirs - if it turns out to be necessary.

They've been supporting one with charitable donations and work for some time...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Did I post nightly beer?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> My parents have already picked out theirs - if it turns out to be necessary.
> 
> They've been supporting one with charitable donations and work for some time...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Better yet... One of Mrs BT first cousins on the board of directors


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Had this for appetizer


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And threw in a few of these


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Better yet... One of Mrs BT first cousins on the board of directors


Gf

Most of her relatives have died there... Feels like home... Has 2 wings.. 1 for the making do... 1 for the doomed


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Then..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Followed by


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

No I don't feel good but in my defense only ate yogurt in morning


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It was for a milestone birthday.


Haha.

We have an immortal in our midst.

"There can be only one..."










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Haha.
> 
> We have an immortal in our midst.
> 
> ...


Honestly it may be true my genetic pool is pretty limited


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Old (which is OK) overweight (not so much) says your eyes are pretty... Hmm the green one or the blue one? OMG WTF


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Has this for appetizer
> View attachment 15751036





Betterthere said:


> And threw in a few of these
> View attachment 15751038





Betterthere said:


> Then..
> View attachment 15751048





Betterthere said:


> Followed by
> View attachment 15751049


Nice meal!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Has this for appetizer
> View attachment 15751036


What is that?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Most of her relatives have died there... Feels like home... Has 2 wings.. 1 for the making do... 1 for the doomed


Gfx2

They also work as partners with funeral home... 1 stop..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What is that?


Prickly pear margarita


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Gfx2
> 
> They also work as partners with funeral home... 1 stop..


Gfx3 
And the plot for us and kids bought and paid for by Mrs BT father. 
I'm telling you meeting Mrs BT best thing ever changed my life. Church was decided, nursing home, funeral home, cemetery. Even retirement location. 
I've often said seeing 1 ass at 14 can change your whole future.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Evening espresso!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And yes I remember that day... 1965, English class, green dress.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Evening espresso!


1 omega that went up in value.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, you guys _do_ keep the good stuff. Nowhere to be had in the US...


They are a big producer of grapes, for other wineries, but aren't a big winery, and probably don't do big enough volume to export.

Not expensive either, and most of their stuff is available at well under $20 a bottle.

These ones cost me $150 for a dozen...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Shiraz Viognier? A red grape and a white grape together?


Yep.

Turned out remarkably well considering...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I'm not sure..


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> They are a big producer of grapes, for other wineries, but aren't a big winery, and probably don't do big enough volume to export.
> 
> Not expensive either, and most of their stuff is available at well under $20 a bottle.
> 
> ...


Edit: wrong quote, haha


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Had this for appetizer
> View attachment 15751036


Needs umbrella...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> 1 omega that went up in value.


One of few. Not that I plan on selling, but nice to see the market for it. A stellar piece, imo (even with the Bond reference)!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> And yes I remember that day... 1965, English class, green dress.


Ask Mrs BT to recreate for us...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I'm not sure..
> View attachment 15751073


It's nice, but probably hard to wear with a watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Ask Mrs BT to recreate for us...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I typed in Mrs BT butt shots... Didn't go well...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In the Asian cultures, that's about the highest compliment you can give anyone.


Mom & Dad the other day alluded to wanting to finish clearing out their extra junk and moving into a smaller house (especially with fewer stairways since Mom's knees are going bad). For the longest time, I figured that us kids would end up arranging to find them a good retirement home and basically... well, putting them in storage 'till they pass away.

Ugh.

MrsBS's parents live with her sister. Maybe we can finagle my job into another gig back where my mom & dad live.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And threw in a few of these
> View attachment 15751038


that's really a few


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> No I don't feel good but in my defense only ate yogurt in morning


Eat, Drink, be merry and live life.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm not sure..
> View attachment 15751073


nah...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Mom & Dad the other day alluded to wanting to finish clearing out their extra junk and moving into a smaller house (especially with fewer stairways since Mom's knees are going bad). For the longest time, I figured that us kids would end up arranging to find them a good retirement home and basically... well, putting them in storage 'till they pass away.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> MrsBS's parents live with her sister. Maybe we can finagle my job into another gig back where my mom & dad live.


That is most ideal. My folks live within 4km of me and is only a five minute drive to get to them in an emergency.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is most ideal. My folks live within 4km of me and is only a five minute drive to get to them in an emergency.


Man, I don't even like to think about it. Not the proximity part, but the emergency part.

My dad's grandparents and parents lived with each other for a good while when the grandparents got old. They had a house and a 1-br apartment joined by a garage. I wouldn't mind a similar arrangement, though MrsBS says that she'd ban Mom from her kitchen. 🤣


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I typed in Mrs BT butt shots... Didn't go well...


Google search?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Had this for appetizer
> View attachment 15751036


Nice straw


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Evening espresso!


Decaf?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Decaf?


Nope! Just a single shot though (nespresso machine)

Wasn't too late, usually can have espresso before 9pm and still sleep well!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Google search?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah try it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice straw


I was gonna say "nice Exit sign"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Man, I don't even like to think about it. Not the proximity part, but the emergency part.
> 
> My dad's grandparents and parents lived with each other for a good while when the grandparents got old. They had a house and a 1-br apartment joined by a garage. I wouldn't mind a similar arrangement, though MrsBS says that she'd ban Mom from her kitchen.


All wives are like that. There's something sacred about a woman's kitchen. Mess with it and I am dead meat.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That is most ideal. My folks live within 4km of me and is only a five minute drive to get to them in an emergency.


My folks 5 minutes away from me and my sister, Mrs B5's mum 10 minutes away, but her sister lives next door, so we are well covered...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah try it


Already did.

Arty butts...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All wives are like that. There's something sacred about a woman's kitchen. Mess with it and I am dead meat.


I'm allowed in...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
... to clean up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Food roles are reversed in my house. I do all the cooking. And, yes, everybody needs to stay out of the @#$%^ kitchen when I'm busy.

Back when there was such a thing, I made exceptions for guests. Apparently watching somebody cook is nearly impossible to stop yourself from doing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Normally around 20%-ish off of MSRP (like today), and occasionally on sale for deeper than that.
> 
> (edit) The SMP300s are going for a little over $4k, Railmaster denim for $4680 (msrp near 5), Planet Ocean $5895, ladies' gold Tresor quartz for $1500 off, etc. So I guess it varies.


First I read c. 20% off MSRP as basically sales tax, but then I realised you guys don't have 25% sales tax as we do 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So just a little update for you guys. As you know, my father died a little while ago, on January 24. My mother, having dementia, requires 24 hour care. We had her assessed by the health region and she was approved for an urgent placement into long-term care.
> 
> She could've been placed anywhere within the region, including places 150+ kilometers away, but thankfully she was placed 10 minutes away from me and 15 minutes away from my sister. We were very very lucky.
> 
> ...


Sapp very sorry to hear about your mother. We had to go through the dementia issue with my wife's mother many years ago. It was a tough time. Now my mother, also turning 91 this year, is going through the same. You are lucky that she will be living so close by even though her memories have faded.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's some of the good traits to pick up on. Many westerners don't do that enough and I have heard stories of parents kicking their kids out when they get to 18. Sure doesn't help them when they are old and the kids remember being kicked out.


My parents didn't kick me out they moved 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Had this for appetizer
> View attachment 15751036


Sporty is that you?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gfx3
> And the plot for us and kids bought and paid for by Mrs BT father.
> I'm telling you meeting Mrs BT best thing ever changed my life. Church was decided, nursing home, funeral home, cemetery. Even retirement location.
> I've often said seeing 1 ass at 14 can change your whole future.


On the way to Stockholm yesterday my wife was telling me of a young kid in her home town that had a kid at 14 (mother 15).

My reply was all it takes is one little squirt

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Two timeless masterpieces:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Two timeless masterpieces:


So you finally bought the Explorer? Personally I prefer a bit of color on the GMT Master II. Too many black watches and it gets a little boring...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> So you finally bought the Explorer? Personally I prefer a bit of color on the GMT Master II. Too many black watches and it gets a little boring...


Nice try. I stole the images from IG.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm allowed in...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> My parents didn't kick me out they moved
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


So they got out of the way. That's what I am planning for the kids, well similarly either way. There's a house for each of them now so we will need to do some juggling around.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> On the way to Stockholm yesterday my wife was telling me of a young kid in her home town that had a kid at 14 (mother 15).
> 
> My reply was all it takes is one little squirt
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


There are some young parents around. I was surprised to find out that one of my friends had a kid when she was 15 and she's a grandmother at a ripe old age of 38. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Two timeless masterpieces:


Nice. Well done. 

Guess you can get that Man of Rolex card already.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Nice try. I stole the images from IG.


Huh?










I take that back - not nice


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> No I don't feel good but in my defense only ate yogurt in morning


Looks like a lovely night. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All wives are like that. There's something sacred about a woman's kitchen. Mess with it and I am dead meat.


Not in my case. The kitchen is mine and I'm constantly on her case to keep my kitchen straightened up. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Not in my case. The kitchen is mine and I'm constantly on her case to keep my kitchen straightened up. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Neither is mine. Every time Mrs Mui goes into the kitchen burning follows...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nope! Just a single shot though (nespresso machine)
> 
> Wasn't too late, usually can have espresso before 9pm and still sleep well!


Has George Clooney ever been at your house wearing a Speedmaster to make and serve your Nespresso? I think he removes his watch for coffee making.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All wives are like that. There's something sacred about a woman's kitchen. Mess with it and I am dead meat.


It's sacred and nostalgic becsuse it's where they began their empire.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Neither is mine. Every time Mrs Mui goes into the kitchen burning follows...


In our home, the wife is the boss of the kitchen.

actually, of the entire house.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> It's sacred and nostalgic becsuse it's where they began their empire.


The food they cook can be the difference between pain (diarrhoea) and pleasure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> In our home, the wife is the boss of the kitchen.
> 
> actually, of the entire house.


That's the other Asian thing...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's the other Asian thing...


Is it just in Asia?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Is it just in Asia?


Good point.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Is it just in Asia?


Nope. Exported here, too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The governor of NY in even more trouble. A fourth woman (and 3rd former aide) has come forward...

And you gotta love the NY Post for stuff like this.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Honestly it may be true my genetic pool is pretty limited


Good genes, bad genes, or mixed bag of genes?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Prickly pear margarita


The salt on the edge of the glass strongly suggested margarita but pink rather than green suggested otherwise. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nope! Just a single shot though (nespresso machine)
> 
> Wasn't too late, usually can have espresso before 9pm and still sleep well!











I wish!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> First I read c. 20% off MSRP as basically sales tax, but then I realised you guys don't have 25% sales tax as we do
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


And here I've always thought our sales tax of 8.25% is over-the-top excessive.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Again caught up. Not too bad this morning.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Has George Clooney ever been at your house wearing a Speedmaster to make and serve your Nespresso? I think he removes his watch for coffee making.


He only gets paid for one thing at a time.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Shiraz Viognier? A red grape and a white grape together?


Yup, they do it pretty commonly in Rhone wines. They co-ferment them in the same tanks. Not a lot tho; maybe 10% or so? Supposed to give the syrah/shiraz a plusher mouthfeel...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> First I read c. 20% off MSRP as basically sales tax, but then I realised you guys don't have 25% sales tax as we do
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Do you have an income tax on top of the VAT? If yes, OMG.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday and no sign of Tiffany. This will have to do...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> It's sacred and nostalgic becsuse it's where they began their empire.


On our second date, Mrs. BW wanted to cook me dinner. It was edible but not much more. I cooked for our third date and she was chagrined by the comparison. Her mom was a terrible cook, too, and didn't teach her even the little bit she knew. The kitchen has been mine ever since.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> On our second date, Mrs. BW wanted to cook me dinner. It was edible but not much more. I cooked for our third date and she was chagrined by the comparison. Her mom was a terrible cook, too, and didn't teach her even the little bit she knew. The kitchen has been mine ever since.


Did you ever think she "failed" on purpose?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did you ever think she "failed" on purpose?


Gf.

Anything else to report from your 3rd date?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Again caught up. Not too bad this morning.


.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did you ever think she "failed" on purpose?


Even if she were that calculating, she's legit helpless in the kitchen. The two things she can make are banana bread and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Anything else to report from your 3rd date?


Not that I recall. It took a while to get going. Her ex-boyfriend saw somebody else taking an interest in her and tried to make a comeback. Thirty-eight years later, I still sometimes remind her that I vanquished her suitors.

(Edit: fixed the years)


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Even if she were that calculating, she's legit helpless in the kitchen. The two things she can make are banana bread and chocolate chip cookies.


Well, i could live off those so long as i had a guinness a day


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Has George Clooney ever been at your house wearing a Speedmaster to make and serve your Nespresso? I think he removes his watch for coffee making.


Lol, wow. Those are hilarious 

Sadly, no, he has not served me nespresso wearing a speedy


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> He only gets paid for one thing at a time.


twss


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Vax'ed. They had the J&J version, so I'm done, at least for the season.

Y'all recall that J&J efficacy is around 60%, right? I had the family on group chat while I was in line, and my sister (the genetic researcher) helped clarify why:

Dad: I understand J&J is still about the same effectiveness, but clinical trials showed sone variation. Especially good at preventing serious illness.

Sis: The J and J trials were also a much larger subset that tested across the different variants that were not yet known for the other two when their studies were done.

Me: Is it different from the mRNA vaccines?

Sis: Yes. It uses an adenovirus to inject the spike protein DNA into your nucleus so your cells produce the coronavirus spike protein. Rather than just inserting the small mRNA wrapped in a type of substance that stays outside your nucleus, but still makes your cells produce the spike protein of coronavirus.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

All caught up for today. Yay!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> Oh yeah crown lager is not bad.
> 
> in the mid nineties there was an "ice beer" craze in QLD. Seem to remember Hahn Ice?


Certainly do remember that and Brisbane Bitter in the 70's, there are quite a few new craft breweries up here.

I was in Dan Murphy's a few Months ago and Steven Bradbury was promoting his new beer Last man Standing. We had a bit of a chat and I bought a carton of his beer. I didn't't realise who he was until I got home. Steven of course was the last man standing in Ice skating in the 2002 Winter Olympics and he won gold.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Certainly do remember that and Brisbane Bitter in the 70's, there are quite a few new craft breweries up here.
> 
> I was in Dan Murphy's a few Months ago and Steven Bradbury was promoting his new beer Last man Standing. We had a bit of a chat and I bought a carton of his beer. I didn't realise who he was until I got home. Steven of course was the last man standing in Ice skating in the 2002 Winter Olympics and he won gold.


Oh yeah! I remember that story. After some research, I also found a new word "doing a Bradbury" described in Wikipedia as "Bradbury's feat has entered the Australian colloquial vernacular in the phrase "doing a Bradbury", or "Bradburied" (as a verb) meaning an unexpected or unusual success."


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some Aussies do it but not all. My friend had a tumultuous relationship with his parents and he left home at 16 to join the army. It took 30 years for them to patch up. I just thought things could be different for me. My parents let me do what I like and in fact it was me that ran off to the army. For what it's worth, I sent my eldest interstate to study but we still support her. Initially she thought she was being "kicked out" but saw the positives like being forced to grow up and live on her own.


My three sons have lived with me until recently. My eldest was nearly 30 when he moved out, my youngest just moved out last week and he is 25. My middle son is 28 and still here, watching Lord of the Rings right now in our family room.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My three sons have lived with me until recently. My eldest was nearly 30 when he moved out, my youngest just moved out last week and he is 25. My middle son is 28 and still here, watching Lord of the Rings right now in our family room.


Be careful. That 28 year old is not moving out.....

One of my friends who is a divorcee, lives with his two sons - 28 and 25. Neither has moved out. One has a job as a tradie, the other is on dole and refusing to move out, refusing to find a job. LOL.

^^^ Horror stories like this make me want to encourage them to stand on their feet ASAP and help them to find their place in the world. Pretty easy to transition from school life to bum life if they don't get trained up to fend for themselves.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Not sure.
> We do export a lot, and can often pick up stuff destined for export at clearance auctions/sales.
> I don't tend to get a lot of high priced stuff, simply because my palate is not sensitive enough to tell the difference, and the extra money is wasted on me.
> 
> ...


I just bought a dozen Dinastia Manzanos Navarra Tempranillo on a presale from Virgin Wines. Really looking forward to these on my upcoming holiday at Noosa.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not available here. AUD$4 is about the cheapest one can find in the bottle shop. I was pulling his leg. LOL.


I need to ween myself off goon (cask wine).


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Be careful. That 28 year old is not moving out.....
> 
> One of my friends who is a divorcee, lives with his two sons - 28 and 25. Neither has moved out. One has a job as a tradie, the other is on dole and refusing to move out, refusing to find a job. LOL.
> 
> ^^^ Horror stories like this make me want to encourage them to stand on their feet ASAP and help them to find their place in the world. Pretty easy to transition from school life to bum life if they don't get trained up to fend for themselves.


I hear you, I'm too soft hearted. Trying to convince my wife to sell up here and move to our Noosa townhouse and not getting very far.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Evening espresso!


My blue ti says hello while having my morning espresso


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> My blue ti says hello while having my morning espresso


The SM300 without the helium escape wart at 10:00 continues to be my favorite Omega.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The governor of NY in even more trouble. A fourth woman (and 3rd former aide) has come forward...
> 
> And you gotta love the NY Post for stuff like this.
> 
> View attachment 15751747


Thx couldn't think of his first name now I won't ever forget.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Good genes, bad genes, or mixed bag of genes?


Mostly good I think.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> And here I've always thought our sales tax of 8.25% is over-the-top excessive.


It is... Montana is better


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Vax'ed. They had the J&J version, so I'm done, at least for the season.
> 
> Y'all recall that J&J efficacy is around 60%, right? I had the family on group chat while I was in line, and my sister (the genetic researcher) helped clarify why:
> 
> ...


Yes love the one you're with. At mine and 59 advanced age I prefer mrna but J&J good also.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Be careful. That 28 year old is not moving out.....
> 
> One of my friends who is a divorcee, lives with his two sons - 28 and 25. Neither has moved out. One has a job as a tradie, the other is on dole and refusing to move out, refusing to find a job. LOL.
> 
> ^^^ Horror stories like this make me want to encourage them to stand on their feet ASAP and help them to find their place in the world. Pretty easy to transition from school life to bum life if they don't get trained up to fend for themselves.


I went to college first at 16 then out of house at 17. I'm in the at 18 gtfo camp.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I hear you, I'm too soft hearted. Trying to convince my wife to sell up here and move to our Noosa townhouse and not getting very far.


You need Mrs BT she was the tuff one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Yes love the one you're with. At mine and 59 advanced age I prefer mrna but J&J good also.


I found a graph of how the J&J protection improves over time, but it's NSFW because it looks like a pen0r.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367159066531880961


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I found a graph of how the J&J protection improves over time, but it's NSFW because it looks like a pen0r.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367159066531880961


Lmao.. Too good

Yeah I suspect long term J&J be winner... Storage etc... 3rd world it will help a lot imo


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I found a graph of how the J&J protection improves over time, but it's NSFW because it looks like a pen0r.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367159066531880961


Sure that's not for the pfizer vaccine?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Lmao.. Too good
> 
> Yeah I suspect long term J&J be winner... *Storage etc..*. 3rd world it will help a lot imo


Yeah, that's a big, big help. The word so far that none of the J&J recipients required medical intervention makes me hopeful, too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, that's a big, big help. The word so far that none of the J&J recipients required medical intervention makes me hopeful, too.


Small numbers... I have anti vaxxer friends claiming all sorts of shyte but if people were dying in huge numbers we would know


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Sis: The J and J trials were also a much larger subset that tested across the different variants that were not yet known for the other two when their studies were done.


GF

What else I'm looking to collate is more detail about this^^^^. As in, are Moderna/Pfizer comparably effective against the new strains, etc.

The 60% J&J vs 95% P/M is nagging at the back of my mind, so I have to remind myself that the time period of every study as it relates to the_ still-changing virus timeline_ was different.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> What else I'm looking to collate is more detail about this^^^^. As in, are Moderna/Pfizer comparably effective against the new strains, etc.
> 
> The 60% J&J vs 95% P/M is nagging at the back of my mind, so I have to remind myself that the time period of every study as it relates to the_ still-changing virus timeline_ was different.


Some testing says yes... Maybe 59 will chime in as expert. But imho you (and me) are fine. Even if you got, should be mild and no big deal. 
As I tell my idiot friends, I gave up my virginity and it ain't coming back. 
You have also so relax and enjoy! 





























Sorry dog


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The SM300 without the helium escape wart at 10:00 continues to be my favorite Omega.


LOL. I finally got it! I was wondering why you always referred to it as helium escape wart.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I found a graph of how the J&J protection improves over time, but it's NSFW because it looks like a pen0r.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367159066531880961


It is best for women no?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is best for women no?


Wish mine did that. Friend asked any side effects after 2nd...i said yes gave had hard for 3 days.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Speaking of... Caymans now 25% vaxxed.. At 70 they reopen to vaxxed travelers... Wonder where usa will Peter out


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of... Caymans now 25% vaxxed.. At 70 they reopen to vaxxed travelers... Wonder where usa will *Peter* out


huh huh heh heh heh huh you said "peter"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> I need to ween myself off goon (cask wine).


One of my son's friends turned up with this one night. (All 18+).

I offered to open a few of my bottles for them to share, extolled the virtues of drinking for enjoyment rather than just to get drunk, and left them with them.

They didn't finish the bottles I gave them, left the goon behind to be thrown out, and didn't destroy the house!

Hope they learned something I wish I had been taught as a teenager...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

This



Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15753132


and this



Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15753133


reminded me of this...





































Yes, I have an active imagination!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> One of my son's friends turned up with this one night. (All 18+).
> 
> I offered to open a few of my bottles for them to share, extolled the virtues of drinking for enjoyment rather than just to get drunk, and left them with them.
> 
> ...


Mrs BT mother was hospitalized when son was about 16. We had to go stay couple of days left daughter with friends. Trusted him to do good.

Right.. House was like a movie set... Things missing etc... He decided it was party time.

I learned to never judge parents.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Sure that's not for the pfizer vaccine?


It's Pfizer's alright.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT mother was hospitalized when son was about 16. We had to go stay couple of days left daughter with friends. Trusted him to do good.
> 
> Right.. House was like a movie set... Things missing etc... He decided it was party time.
> 
> I learned to never judge parents.


Judging other parents is pointless.

Unfortunately there's no easy right or wrong answers for being a parent.

What works with some kids may be woefully wrong for others, even within the same family.

My three are all totally different personalities, and have totally different needs. A one size fits all approach was never going to work.

We just trial and error and hope for the best!

For every thing we think we did right, we've probably made 10 mistakes.

Sometimes I feel like a passenger and can only hope that our kids choose the right examples, role models and messages to learn from...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Judging other parents is pointless.
> 
> Unfortunately there's no easy right or wrong answers for being a parent.
> 
> ...


Still often turn out great like my son did.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Although totally impractical and nonsensical, I find this fascinating...






SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Galaga said:


>


Thats just Gold mate!!
I have had so many rebuilt from my girl I give up...
Top shelf..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Judging other parents is pointless.
> 
> Unfortunately there's no easy right or wrong answers for being a parent.
> 
> ...


Well said. For that, you're rewarded with three lovely children.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Not your car I hope


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


>


Ouch!

That'll need a bit of filler...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well said. For that, you're rewarded with three lovely children.


They have their moments...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Ouch!
> 
> That'll need a bit of filler...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


More than just filler. They take the wheel out and weld some metal onto it and sand back. About $300 to do one wheel. I have had the need to use such services once before.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Still in the minus C but most of the snow is gone and the days are getting longer.

Wearing rubber today










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Still often turn out great like my son did.


I'm looking at Mrs. BT.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> More than just filler. They take the wheel out and weld some metal onto it and sand back. About $300 to do one wheel. I have had the need to use such services once before.


Unfortunately, so have I.

Done by the dealer, while replacing brake discs so they paid for it...

















SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> ...
> 
> Wearing rubber today
> 
> ...


Made me think of Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Unfortunately, so have I.
> 
> Done by the dealer, while replacing brake discs so they paid for it...
> 
> ...


Wtf?

Don't they know they have to take the wheel off before replacing the pads??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This too, made me think of Jenna.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wtf?
> 
> Don't they know they have to take the wheel off before replacing the pads??


Thats *both* front wheels by the way. Their excuse was that the rattle gun slipped while getting one wheel off and the other one fell off and scratched against the hoist.

I didn't believe either excuse, and made them replace both front wheels with new ones when I wasn't happy with the colour matching on the repair.

I got a speed camera fine while they had the car so didn't pay for the brake discs either. (Nearly $3k].

That car just attracted trouble...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This too, made me think of Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15753723


You need big rubber?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Although totally impractical and nonsensical, I find this fascinating...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one watch that I'd really like to see in person. Not that it's within my watch budget, but not all fondling has to have a price.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Don't remind me

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Made me think of Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15753713


Too easy

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still in the minus C but most of the snow is gone and the days are getting longer.
> 
> Wearing rubber today
> 
> ...


75F and Explorer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> .... not all fondling has to have a price.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Jenna again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> 75F and Explorer.


33F and blue radial Romans DJ.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna again.
> 
> View attachment 15753925


Which ends? That is the questions.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Showed up in my Instagram. Might be old news but I rushed it right over.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

OK, this guy just hit the mother of all lotteries!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, this guy just hit the mother of all lotteries!


Haha I saw that....crazy.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

On a plane to SNA for a day and then down to San Diego for 3...any tips from you Cali boys where the White Daytona’s are selling at MSRP?

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> On a plane to SNA for a day and then down to San Diego for 3...any tips from you Cali boys where the White Daytona's are selling at MSRP?


Sadly, Southern California is probably the _worst_ place (maybe other than NY) to try and get a Rolex from an AD


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Sadly, Southern California is probably the _worst_ place (maybe other than NY) to try and get a Rolex from an AD


I thought my line of laughing faces made it clear....LOL Anyway I know.

Anyone for lunch?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I thought my line of laughing faces made it clear....LOL Anyway I know.
> 
> Anyone for lunch?


I had a feeling it was sarcasm, just hard to tell on the internet sometimes (even with emojis lol).

If you were in Los Angeles, I have a ton of recs, sadly while I've been to San Diego quite a few times, I don't really have many "you must go here" recs. If you have time, though, I would say its worth it to check out Coronado island!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wtf?
> 
> Don't they know they have to take the wheel off before replacing the pads??


They probably scrubbed the kerb while moving the car


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thats *both* front wheels by the way. Their excuse was that the rattle gun slipped while getting one wheel off and the other one fell off and scratched against the hoist.
> 
> I didn't believe either excuse, and made them replace both front wheels with new ones when I wasn't happy with the colour matching on the repair.
> 
> ...


LOL.... like real. What a lame excuse


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, this guy just hit the mother of all lotteries!


Wow! Plus he gets a wife as well?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I had a feeling it was sarcasm, just hard to tell on the internet sometimes (even with emojis lol).
> 
> If you were in Los Angeles, I have a ton of recs, sadly while I've been to San Diego quite a few times, I don't really have many "you must go here" recs. If you have time, though, I would say its worth it to check out Coronado island!


Pasadena area for a night...never ventured there before. Hope I'm not murdered...?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! Plus he gets a wife as well?


That's the only downside.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Thats *both* front wheels by the way. Their excuse was that the rattle gun slipped while getting one wheel off and the other one fell off and scratched against the hoist.
> 
> I didn't believe either excuse, and made them replace both front wheels with new ones when I wasn't happy with the colour matching on the repair.
> 
> ...


$3k for brake discs? And I thought BMW parts were expensive


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! Plus he gets a wife as well?


That's the catch!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Pasadena area for a night...never ventured there before. Hope I'm not murdered...?


Most of Pasadena is super nice! I have a friend who lives there - great ramen shops and boba (bubble tea) places. You're also super close to downtown LA, but not sure if you want to venture there (crime has been up, especially relating to daylight watch thefts&#8230

There is a nice par 3 golf course I play every once in a while (Arroyo Seco) and attached is a dog park and hiking trail. The mountain areas are gorgeous and some beautiful neighborhoods!

I myself need to explore Pasadena a bit more, especially while traffic is still not awful coming in from the Westside.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Most of Pasadena is super nice! I have a friend who lives there - great ramen shops and boba (bubble tea) places. You're also super close to downtown LA, but not sure if you want to venture there (crime has been up, especially relating to daylight watch thefts&#8230
> 
> There is a nice par 3 golf course I play every once in a while (Arroyo Seco) and attached is a dog park and hiking trail. The mountain areas are gorgeous and some beautiful neighborhoods!
> 
> I myself need to explore Pasadena a bit more, especially while traffic is still not awful coming in from the Westside.


All right&#8230; I'll keep you posted! I think I'm near old town Pasadena? The hotel seemed nice.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> You need big rubber?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That would be good; I think Jenna was just being polite....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Which ends? That is the questions.


I'm pretty sure Jenna knows.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> All right&#8230; I'll keep you posted! I think I'm near old town Pasadena? The hotel seemed nice.


Nice! Old town is right by the Arroyo Seco park. Should be nice to explore!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> $3k for brake discs? And I thought BMW parts were expensive


Not to mention the 2 month wait for parts and the life of 25,000km...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> That's the catch!


That's a bit harsh Richard.

After all, she is a very attractive woman...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm pretty sure Jenna knows.
> 
> View attachment 15754485


Gf.

If not, I can teach her.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The view from the apt today.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mickey® said:


> Pasadena area for a night...never ventured there before. Hope I'm not murdered...?


Pasadena is one of the nicer parts of town. Although you might want to leave your $500K RM if you venture out to 90210. LOL

According to some moron from another recent thread, LA is the new Brazil.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Pasadena area for a night...never ventured there before. Hope I'm not murdered...?


Is Pasadena that unsafe? Then you need a safe watch like a Casio F71. 

It will repel all evil eyes away from you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mickey said:


> That's the only downside.


I wouldn't mind. I could live with that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> $3k for brake discs? And I thought BMW parts were expensive


LOL. I think he included labour costs as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's the catch!


Lucky man. Beyond his wildest dreams as an academic.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That's a bit harsh Richard.
> 
> After all, she is a very attractive woman...
> 
> ...


She was all glowing in that picture!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I don't get it. After a couple weeks of arguing that Tudor is _not _a poor man's Rolex, the Tudorites are clamoring for a return of the Tudor Submariner. I don't see how those positions can be compatible.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't get it. After a couple weeks of arguing that Tudor is _not _a poor man's Rolex, the Tudorites are clamoring for a return of the Tudor Submariner. I don't see how those positions can be compatible.


Because a Tudor Sub might be just as pricey as the Rolex version? Depending on Tudor's strategy on it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't get it. After a couple weeks of arguing that Tudor is _not _a poor man's Rolex, the Tudorites are clamoring for a return of the Tudor Submariner. I don't see how those positions can be compatible.


Because.... it is a poor man's Rolex?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Because a Tudor Sub might be just as pricey as the Rolex version? Depending on Tudor's strategy on it.


I would agree, but with a twist. It will be available in the stores. LOL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She was all glowing in that picture!


Which begs the question: Which do the bros prefer? A or B? Both have their strengths...

A: (the one on the right)










B: (either side)










Put me down for B, of course.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which begs the question: Which do the bros prefer? A or B? Both have their strengths...
> 
> Put me down for B, of course.


Like you, I would take B but of course if one were to choose A, then one can take the money and go to town and enjoy oneself.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which begs the question: Which do the bros prefer? A or B? Both have their strengths...
> 
> A: (the one on the right)
> 
> ...


Again, the standard OoO answer "BOTH" applies.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I think he included labour costs as well.


Still, $3k? Even if it's with labour that's still expensive. We're not talking about a Carbon-ceramic setup here right?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like you, I would take B but of course if one were to choose A, then one can take the money and go to town WITH B and enjoy oneself.


FIFY


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Still, $3k? Even if it's with labour that's still expensive. We're not talking about a Carbon-ceramic setup here right?


LOL. Labour is expensive in Australia. B5 has a performance sedan, a HSV or Holden Special Vehicles which is like an Alpine version of a BMW or ABT version of an Audi. Those cars are expensive to own.

Carbon ceramic brakes on my old Merc was $10k a set.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> FIFY


You are thinking like me brother.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

To all the OoO brothers @Black5 @Merv it seems that good ol' Gal Gadot is expecting another baby. All that acting must be stressful.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> To all the OoO brothers @Black5 @Merv it seems that good ol' Gal Gadot is expecting another baby. All that acting must be stressful.
> 
> View attachment 15754880


Godfrey! This is not fair. Why does the system flag Gal Gadot family photo as "Sensitive Content" but BSF's photo of Gal in full bikini okay?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Labour is expensive in Australia. B5 has a performance sedan, a HSV or Holden Special Vehicles which is like an Alpine version of a BMW or ABT version of an Audi. Those cars are expensive to own.
> 
> Carbon ceramic brakes on my old Merc was $10k a set.


Alpina, very very nicely done BMWs. Sadly they are never available for the Hong Kong market. Absolutely love what they do with the interior.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Alpina, very very nicely done BMWs. Sadly they are never available for the Hong Kong market. Absolutely love what they do with the interior.


They've negotiated a deal to be supported by BMW dealers in Australia. We can buy them (rather order) from the dealer and warranty / support is via the dealer network.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey! This is not fair. Why does the system flag Gal Gadot family photo as "Sensitive Content" but BSF's photo of Gal in full bikini okay?


System can't tell if it's a family photo or an orgy?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> System can't tell if it's a family photo or an orgy?


Pfft...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which begs the question: Which do the bros prefer? A or B? Both have their strengths...
> 
> A: (the one on the right)
> 
> ...


B&#8230; no question.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Alpina, very very nicely done BMWs. Sadly they are never available for the Hong Kong market. Absolutely love what they do with the interior.


There are a few Alpina B7s in the area &#8230; very cool cars! Total sleepers in a straight line, too!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> There are a few Alpina B7s in the area &#8230; very cool cars! Total sleepers* in a straight line*, too!


Key word is "in a straight line". I would rather a car that handles well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey! This is not fair. Why does the system flag Gal Gadot family photo as "Sensitive Content" but BSF's photo of Gal in full bikini okay?


Well. if you gotta choose, the system chose correctly.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Key word is "in a straight line". I would rather a car that handles well.


"Just wait till we get to the twisties!" - every ricer ever


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lucky man. Beyond his wildest dreams as an academic.


His new net worth will severely skew the average for the industry.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I would agree, but with a twist. It will be available in the stores. LOL.


Oooh, dunno!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Key word is "in a straight line". I would rather a car that handles well.


That's fair, but the 7 series is a boat in general, I'm not sure if any amount of tuning and suspension work could make the heavy 7er handle very well.

Alpina does make a B5 and B3, which are basically luxury versions of the M5 and M3. Won't handle as well as the true "M" version, but you're giving up handling for similar straight line speed with a ton more luxury inside.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's fair, but the 7 series is a boat in general, I'm not sure if any amount of tuning and suspension work could make the heavy 7er handle very well.
> 
> Alpina does make a B5 and B3, which are basically luxury versions of the M5 and M3. Won't handle as well as the true "M" version, but you're giving up handling for similar straight line speed with a ton more luxury inside.


It's okay, because we only have straight roads in America


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It's okay, because we only have straight roads in America


Not in California


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's fair, but the 7 series is a boat in general, I'm not sure if any amount of tuning and suspension work could make the heavy 7er handle very well.
> 
> Alpina does make a B5 and B3, which are basically luxury versions of the M5 and M3. Won't handle as well as the true "M" version, but you're giving up handling for similar straight line speed with a ton more luxury inside.





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Key word is "in a straight line". I would rather a car that handles well.


To be fair, my previous e32 735i handled admirably around bends for such a large and heavy ride, comparatively of course.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> To be fair, my previous e32 735i handled admirably around bends for such a large and heavy ride, comparatively of course.


That is a great looking car!!

I will say tho, the e32 had a curb weight of ~3500lbs (1600kg) while the new 7er has a curb weight between ~4200-4800lbs (1900-2180kg) depending on packages it is fitted with.

The e32 is actually even lighter than my current M4


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

When I see Alpina, this is what I think:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> "Just wait till we get to the twisties!" - every ricer ever


LOL. I should say, I would rather a car that goes fast and handles well. Not one that is slow and you need to floor it going round corners just to keep up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> His new net worth will severely skew the average for the industry.


Of course. Industry net worth goes up by $10.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's fair, but the 7 series is a boat in general, I'm not sure if any amount of tuning and suspension work could make the heavy 7er handle very well.
> 
> Alpina does make a B5 and B3, which are basically luxury versions of the M5 and M3. Won't handle as well as the true "M" version, but you're giving up handling for similar straight line speed with a ton more luxury inside.


True. After all, bragging rights to the guy who makes it to the next set of lights the quickest


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, this guy just hit the mother of all lotteries!


More like she just fed up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Sadly, Southern California is probably the _worst_ place (maybe other than NY) to try and get a Rolex from an AD


Can't be anyone there... Everybody I meet is from Cali and looking for somewhere to move.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> All right&#8230; I'll keep you posted! I think I'm near old town Pasadena? The hotel seemed nice.


Probably everything locked down...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Pasadena is one of the nicer parts of town. Although you might want to leave your $500K RM if you venture out to 90210. LOL
> 
> According to some moron from another recent thread, LA is the new Brazil.


I would imagine Brazil better?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which begs the question: Which do the bros prefer? A or B? Both have their strengths...
> 
> A: (the one on the right)
> 
> ...


B is only possible answer A has to be an idiot.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15755281
> View attachment 15755282


Did you get the NTTD?!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Did you get the NTTD?!


What's that?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> What's that?


The Omega Seamaster "No Time To Die" edition from the photo


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> The Omega Seamaster "No Time To Die" edition from the photo


Oh no just tried it on... Pretty nice even better that you could


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Oh no just tried it on... Pretty nice even better that you could


I saw one at my Omega AD, quite liked it! Not enough for it to be my next watch, though


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I think he included labour costs as well.


Yes. Parts alone around $2,500 a pair.
Front discs are a larger so a little more than the rear...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lucky man. Beyond his wildest dreams as an academic.


I feel for the kids.
Mum marrying a teacher would be totes awks...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't get it. After a couple weeks of arguing that Tudor is _not _a poor man's Rolex, the Tudorites are clamoring for a return of the Tudor Submariner. I don't see how those positions can be compatible.


Since when has logic and the internet been compatible...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which begs the question: Which do the bros prefer? A or B? Both have their strengths...
> 
> A: (the one on the right)
> 
> ...


You've been here long enough to know the answer is always ...

Both...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like you, I would take B but of course if one were to choose A, then one can take the money and go to town and enjoy oneself.


Or take A, and go shopping for plenty of B alternatives...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Again, the standard OoO answer "BOTH" applies.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Still, $3k? Even if it's with labour that's still expensive. We're not talking about a Carbon-ceramic setup here right?


It had the AP Racing upgraded brakes.
From memory around 370mm front discs...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Labour is expensive in Australia. B5 *had* a performance sedan, a HSV or Holden Special Vehicles which is like an Alpine version of a BMW or ABT version of an Audi. Those cars are expensive to own.
> 
> Carbon ceramic brakes on my old Merc was $10k a set.


FIFY...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They've negotiated a deal to be supported by BMW dealers in Australia. We can buy them (rather order) from the dealer and warranty / support is via the dealer network.


My Schnitzer was a dealer order with all the kit added after delivery by the dealer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15755286


Your horse takes direction from an Exp 1?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15755281
> View attachment 15755282


Nice strap.

No, I really do like the strap.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> The Omega Seamaster "No Time To Die" edition from the photo


I just can't do the 007 stuff.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice strap.
> 
> No, I really do like the strap.


Was very comfy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I just can't do the 007 stuff.


Which part?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15755281
> View attachment 15755282


Another Omega? I thought you sold your Seamaster after a few days.....?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I feel for the kids.
> Mum marrying a teacher would be totes awks...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Don't worry. Every time he tells them to go to the naughty corner, they will throw $100 bills at him. Then take a FFG picture of him in the background and come back here to post. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> My Schnitzer was a dealer order with all the kit added after delivery by the dealer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The Alpina now comes from factory. I tested one at my local BMW. Was so-so.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> My Schnitzer was a dealer order with all the kit added after delivery by the dealer...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Every time I see AC Schnitzer, I think of this....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Pasadena area for a night...never ventured there before. Hope I'm not murdered...?


I grew up in San Bernardino but got out before the AF base closed and the town went from bankrupt to the #1 murder city of the nation.

Fantastic views of the surrounding mountains a few days each year, the other days you could see sh1t and your lungs ached from the smog. Glad I got out of there.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The view from the apt today.
> 
> View attachment 15754668


Wait. Did the Americans get both London Bridge and Big Ben?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is Pasadena that unsafe? Then you need a safe watch like a Casio F71.
> 
> It will repel all evil eyes away from you.


A Planet Ocean or Sea Dweller should be lethal enough in close combat 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I would agree, but with a twist. It will be available in the stores. LOL.


Like the BB Blue?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I saw one at my Omega AD, quite liked it! Not enough for it to be my next watch, though


I also tried one on when they first came out. Someone else had dibs on it but I wasn't interested as I've never be a fan of the D-300m line. But it sure wore well with the light case and bracelet.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Your horse takes direction from an Exp 1?


You'll notice that the horse is clearly not impressed by the crown 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I just can't do the 007 stuff.


Here's when someone posts a few pics of Bond Babes. Still not interested, or has another cat got your tail 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Every time I see AC Schnitzer, I think of this....
> 
> View attachment 15755382


Years ago when I was having lunch with some friends in Vienna I ordered schnitzel. When the "meal" came I asked, no potatoes or peas? Those were extra!

Back to break pads...

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> It had the AP Racing upgraded brakes.
> From memory around 370mm front discs...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


AP? As in Audemars Piguet?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Years ago when I was having lunch with some friends in Vienna I ordered schnitzel. When the "meal" came I asked, no potatoes or peas? Those were extra!
> 
> Back to break pads...
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Break pads?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> AP? As in Audemars Piguet?








About | AP Racing


AP Racing, the Coventry, UK-based company is a key supplier and the leading manufacturer of performance brake and clutch systems for road and race cars.




apracing.com





SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Here's when someone posts a few pics of Bond Babes. Still not interested, or has another cat got your tail
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Oh no, I love the movies. I just can't do 007 watches or products. It's like the adult equivalent of bionic man sneakers.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> About | AP Racing
> 
> 
> AP Racing, the Coventry, UK-based company is a key supplier and the leading manufacturer of performance brake and clutch systems for road and race cars.
> ...


That was a silly comment, I do know what AP Racing is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> A Planet Ocean or Sea Dweller should be lethal enough in close combat
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


You could always attack the attacker with the helium escape wart


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Like the BB Blue?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Absolutely. A lot of people are posting their BB58 blue. My AD even said to me that it isn't a long wait if I want it as they have ordered a lot.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh no, I love the movies. I just can't do 007 watches or products. It's like the adult equivalent of bionic man sneakers.


Or wearing Disney Princess merchandise


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Absolutely. A lot of people are posting their BB58 blue. My AD even said to me that it isn't a long wait if I want it as they have ordered a lot.


I believe RJ is referring to the fact that the BB58 blue was immediately available at ADs right after Tudor made the announcement.

But hey what do I know I've been known to be wrong all the time, according to Mrs Mui anyways.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Trying to decide whether to get up or go back to sleep for a bit.


----------



## gverso (Jul 29, 2014)

sleep


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Trying to decide whether to get up or go back to sleep for a bit.
> 
> View attachment 15755523


Since your vision is so blurry, I would suggest that you go back to sleep. We will see you back here in a couple of hours.

Sleep tight. Dream of Omega


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

This is day 5 of getting up at 3am. Sucks so bad!!! I get to transition to nights tomorrow which gets me back to normal routine and more sleep. Looks like I'm gonna be working just about every day for a while. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Okay, now I'm up.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I just can't do the 007 stuff.


Ditto. Never liked the special edition premium or the movie bling on the watch.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Which part?


For me it's the gear, especially the watches. The movies are great. The memorabilia and marketing? I can do without.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I grew up in San Bernardino but got out before the AF base closed and the town went from bankrupt to the #1 murder city of the nation.
> 
> Fantastic views of the surrounding mountains a few days each year, the other days you could see sh1t and your lungs ached from the smog. Glad I got out of there.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


We used to spend a few days in San Bernardino each March, sleeping at the La Quinta and playing shows within a couple hours' drive. Never got to see how bad it really was since we were in the commercial area.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Every time I see AC Schnitzer, I think of this....
> 
> View attachment 15755382


When I had it, my kids were younger and my son used to say I drove a "schnitzel"...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Or wearing Disney Princess merchandise


You might look cute in Little Mermaid paraphernalia.

Pictures, or it never happened...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I believe RJ is referring to the fact that the BB58 blue was immediately available at ADs right after Tudor made the announcement.
> 
> But hey what do I know I've been known to be wrong all the time, according to Mrs Mui anyways.


Mrs B5 has the same skill...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

gverso said:


> sleep


Or,
Stay awake and post as fast as you can...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I believe RJ is referring to the fact that the BB58 blue was immediately available at ADs right after Tudor made the announcement.
> 
> But hey what do I know I've been known to be wrong all the time, according to Mrs Mui anyways.


Same with Mrs. BSF. In fact, I'm wrong so often she suggests I jot down those instances when I'm right on a calendar, just to memorialize it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Mrs B5 has the same skill...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


As does Mrs. BSF. They probably went to the same school...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't start the day without Jenna.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> His new net worth will severely skew the average for the industry.


but if they signed a pre-nup?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I just can't do the 007 stuff.


yes sir. There are several qualifications.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> but if they signed a pre-nup?


If the marriage fails he'll have to court Melinda Gates


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Instead of getting frustrated about the Submariner, it's better to drink a good bottle for peace of mind. Cheers guys!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Probably everything locked down...


Nope&#8230; Eating good&#8230; Just got to find places with outdoor seating. Things seem pretty normal here&#8230; Nothing like the news made it sound out east.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I feel for the kids.
> Mum marrying a teacher would be totes awks...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not just a teacher, but THEIR teacher, i think.

I hope he taught sex ed for those great dinner table conversations


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You could always attack the attacker with the helium escape wart


If omega did a 007 edition done right and included a garrot attached to the HEV and a bezel that pops off to become a shuriken or something that would be pretty rad


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> If omega did a 007 edition done right and included a garrot attached to the HEV and a bezel that pops off to become a shuriken or something that would be pretty rad


GS already did the shuriken 








Grand Seiko Introduces Spring Drive Ninja ‘Shuriken’ Model | SJX Watches


Silent, precise - and deadly.




watchesbysjx.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> If omega did a 007 edition done right and included a garrot attached to the HEV and a bezel that pops off to become a shuriken or something that would be pretty rad


Ya, I was always pretty upset that my Spectre watch doesn't explode if I turn the bezel just right :/


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Another Omega? I thought you sold your Seamaster after a few days.....?


After couple months... Was just trying it on


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait. Did the Americans get both London Bridge and Big Ben?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Like a Patek, we're just holding them for China


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Nope&#8230; Eating good&#8230; Just got to find places with outdoor seating. Things seem pretty normal here&#8230; Nothing like the news made it sound out east.


Or what Californians I met told me. 
Why you gotta find outside dining?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait. Did the Americans get both London Bridge and Big Ben?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


We got an Eiffel Tower, and another one that looks like a little Big Ben ("Little Ben"?) --


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I just can't do the 007 stuff.


Hopefully, there will never be a Maxwell Smart special edition.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

lol Sporty got re-banned. Truth hurts, I guess. "Sorry, nobody cares about Omega." "wha wha wha wha what but"


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Labour is expensive in Australia. B5 has a performance sedan, a HSV or Holden Special Vehicles which is like an Alpine version of a BMW or ABT version of an Audi. Those cars are expensive to own.
> 
> Carbon ceramic brakes on my old Merc was $10k a set.


I think if I ever took my Lexus in for service they would do a Rolex RSC on my ass. My mechanic replaces parts with Toyota parts. An aftermarket Lexus LMAO.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

qa_ii said:


> Hopefully, there will never be a Maxwell Smart special edition.


Interestingly, I have been trying to identify Don Adam's wrist watches in Get Smart. He seems to favour dress watches, and for a lot of the series wore what was probably a Hamilton ultra-thin. He wore divers watches in underwater and rugged missions and in the later series wore Cartier Tank and I think an Omega Seamaster on leather strap.

In one particular episode, the groovy guru Max says to 99 that their new Control issue watches had a tuning fork, so obviously Bulova Accutrons there. I have a disturbing research interest in movies, tv and wrist watches.

Get Smart was possibly one of the first series that had product placement albeit sometimes only in the opening credits. First few series was the Sunbeam Tiger with gadgets, next a VW Carmen Gia, never used in the show and the last was a Buick Opel GT.

In the 60's Actors were not provided accessories and often wore their own watches and jewellery, for example, in Gilligans Island, Gilligan wore a dress type watch with leather strap that he wore in water, and mr Howell wore what looks very much like an Omega Seamaster, although other photos from the period show Jim Backus wearing a Cartier tank. Interestingly the Skipper and the Professor didn't wear watches at all, although the skipper had a gold pinky ring and a gold necklace, so I suspect the costume designers would not let him wear his bling watch.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> B is only possible answer A has to be an idiot.


A would definitely have a pre-nup.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15755281
> View attachment 15755282


I love that watch. I believe Daniel Craig had a say in developing it. Possibly one we won't see going to a charity auction.Bit pricey though. I think the broad arrow is a bit cheesy. how did it feel?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Was very comfy.


Yes ti is extremely comfy. I read that Daniel Craig wore a specially made Titanium PO in Skyfall to make it more comfortable. The NTTD is Grade 2 Titanium and my 300MC is Grade 5, which is more alloyed.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh no, I love the movies. I just can't do 007 watches or products. It's like the adult equivalent of bionic man sneakers.


I actually don't mind product placement, but I am a big kid


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Since your vision is so blurry, I would suggest that you go back to sleep. We will see you back here in a couple of hours.
> 
> Sleep tight. Dream of Omega


I actually did dream of Omega early this morning, can't remember the dream, but I did ask Pierce Brosnan if he was interested in smoking a Monte Christo. I was also driving too fast to escape an approaching snowstorm in mountain ranges.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ya, I was always pretty upset that my Spectre watch doesn't explode if I turn the bezel just right :/


I actually watched Spectre again recently and I thought seriously who in their right mined would wear a highly explosive device on their wrist.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I actually don't mind product placement, but I am a big kid


I think the first product placement I noticed was when the petty officer waved the coffee tray with the Pepsi logo in plain view of the camera:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Hopefully, there will never be a Maxwell Smart special edition.


'59 has phone and watch enabled boots...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> I actually did dream of Omega early this morning, can't remember the dream, but I did ask Pierce Brosnan if he was interested in smoking a Monte Christo. I was also driving too fast to escape an approaching snowstorm in mountain ranges.


You weren't dreaming.

Pierce called me this morning to tell me what a fantastic time he had with you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> You weren't dreaming.
> 
> Pierce called me this morning to tell me what a fantastic time he had with you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good. I told Pierce he's worth it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Okay, now I'm up.
> 
> View attachment 15755645


Good morning!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Snow seems unimpressed with the Racing &#8230; or he could just be a bit tired from the mile walk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Ditto. Never liked the special edition premium or the movie bling on the watch.


Likewise. It feels dumb to be wearing a co- branded watch with 007, a fictional character on the big screens. I could wear a commemorative watch like the Moonwatch which really happened, but not a James Bond.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> When I had it, my kids were younger and my son used to say I drove a "schnitzel"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me try my hand at MS Paint (no photoshop) and see if I can paste a schnitzel over that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You might look cute in Little Mermaid paraphernalia.
> 
> Pictures, or it never happened...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Like this?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> If the marriage fails he'll have to court Melinda Gates


The ex- Mrs Ambramovich is also available?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think the first product placement I noticed was when the petty officer waved the coffee tray with the Pepsi logo in plain view of the camera:
> 
> View attachment 15756602


LOL, there have been some pretty obvious product placements in history of movies.

Some would say that Rolex and the first few Bond movies was it but it goes back a long way. Cars? Why about the Aston Martin cars Bond drove?

I am sure the movie Top Gun saw a surge in applications for pilot jobs in the US military.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> '59 has phone and watch enabled boots...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That technology is called Boot-tooth.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You weren't dreaming.
> 
> Pierce called me this morning to tell me what a fantastic time he had with you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Okay....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Good. I told Pierce he's worth it.


How would you know?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Black5 said:


> When I had it, my kids were younger and my son used to say I drove a "schnitzel"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have my Schinitzel









OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I love that watch. I believe Daniel Craig had a say in developing it. Possibly one we won't see going to a charity auction.Bit pricey though. I think the broad arrow is a bit cheesy. how did it feel?


Very light but solid on the wrist.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL, there have been some pretty obvious product placements in history of movies.
> 
> Some would say that Rolex and the first few Bond movies was it but it goes back a long way. Cars? Why about the Aston Martin cars Bond drove?
> 
> *I am sure the movie Top Gun saw a surge in applications for pilot jobs in the US military.*


It sure did, and I've heard stories from one of the actors who said that Navy pilots would meet him and go, "You sonofabytch... being a pilot is NOTHING like what you played... it fawking sucks..."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

A package from Louisiana just arrived! Very nice work Al!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> lol Sporty got re-banned. Truth hurts, I guess. "Sorry, nobody cares about Omega." "wha wha wha wha what but"


It doesn't seem like Rolex owners are welcome around here any longer. Part of it is Sporty stirring the pot, but even without the extra stimulus it seems like mostly haters out there. I'm not taking the bait.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GS already did the shuriken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can no longer tell if it is racist that they did that or if it would be cultural appropriation if omega did so


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Likewise. It feels dumb to be wearing a co- branded watch with 007, a fictional character on the big screens. I could wear a commemorative watch like the Moonwatch which really happened, but not a James Bond.


Uh oh, here we go again....


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sure the movie Top Gun saw a surge in applications for pilot jobs in the US military.


500% according to an article I read just last night!









Is WandaVision ... Pentagon propaganda? | Akin Olla


Marvel and Disney have long histories of collaborating with the FBI and the Department of Defense. Consider the evidence




www.theguardian.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> It doesn't seem like Rolex owners are welcome around here any longer. Part of it is Sporty stirring the pot, but even without the extra stimulus it seems like mostly haters out there. I'm not taking the bait.


I think you're right. Seems like it's hard to be on WUS and show pride in a Rolex purchase. Spend twice as much on something that nobody knows about and you're WUS-cool, which is weird because it's still an obscene amount of money in the public's eye.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> A package from Louisiana just arrived! Very nice work Al!


Awesome!!! But the USPS SUCKS! Lmao. 
I hope you enjoy them.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Awesome!!! But the USPS SUCKS! Lmao.
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks Bro! 

Just want to make this clear, or at least reiterate this: Bro Al makes top-level, commercial-quality stuff.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks Bro!
> 
> Just want to make this clear, or at least reiterate this: Bro Al makes top-level, commercial-quality stuff.


+1


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> lol Sporty got re-banned. Truth hurts, I guess. "Sorry, nobody cares about Omega." "wha wha wha wha what but"


Seriously? Was it that "If not a Sub" thread?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Seriously? Was it that "If not a Sub" thread?


I think so. It's funny to see people get so bent out of shape because of the watch they wear. "What do you mean, my SMPro is 'hideous'? You're an *******!" I mean, come on, it's_ just a watch_, it's not your momma.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I think so. It's funny to see people get so bent out of shape because of the watch they wear. "What do you mean, my SMPro is 'hideous'? You're an *****!" I mean, come on, it's_ just a watch_, it's not your momma.


Exactly! That thread spun wildly out of control. Might have got the best of him.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> It doesn't seem like Rolex owners are welcome around here any longer. Part of it is Sporty stirring the pot, but even without the extra stimulus it seems like mostly haters out there. I'm not taking the bait.


Wait? What? Rolex owners are no longer welcome?

Also, I just want to make it known I wound up buying two Omega's because of this thread. Im addition the last 4 watches I purchased over the past 3 years I came to this thread for advice first and not the brand forums.

Those watches were,
Casio G-Shock
Grand Seiko
Omega 
Omega

My point is that this thread has evolved. It could be its own message board.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BonyWrists said:


> It doesn't seem like Rolex owners are welcome around here any longer. Part of it is Sporty stirring the pot, but even without the extra stimulus it seems like mostly haters out there. I'm not taking the bait.


I hear ya, I'm getting bashed for stating technical facts. Rolex is rated waterproof not water resistant, the Oyster case and trip lock or twin lock crowns are far superior to anything by Omega. The Seamaster crown feels flimsy compared to even my Datejust, that's a direct comparison. The Omega feels like a Seiko.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> Wait? What? Rolex owners are no longer welcome?
> 
> Also, I just want to make it known I wound up buying two Omega's because of this thread. Im addition the last 4 watches I purchased over the past 3 years I came to this thread for advice first and not the brand forums.
> 
> ...


You took advice from this thread? If it wasn't about cars, drinks, or women it was probably bad advice.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You took advice from this thread? If it wasn't about cars, drinks, or women it was probably bad advice.


There's only TRUTH on this thread. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I think so. It's funny to see people get so bent out of shape because of the watch they wear. "What do you mean, my SMPro is 'hideous'? You're an *****!" I mean, come on, it's_ just a watch_, it's not your momma.


Problem is some people just can't handle the truth.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You took advice from this thread? If it wasn't about cars, drinks, or women it was probably bad advice.


I don't take advice from any forum. Especially that one, these Omega versus Rolex threads are getting tedious. My Rolex Datejust remains my most satisfying purchase in a long time and I got it at MSRP.

I actually think I need to get off all watch forums, but I will wait till I sell my Seamaster 3ooMC in Titanium


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks Bro!
> 
> Just want to make this clear, or at least reiterate this: Bro Al makes top-level, commercial-quality stuff.


Those two straps really came out well. I'm getting better. Lol
I can't wait to see them on the watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> You weren't dreaming.
> 
> Pierce called me this morning to tell me what a fantastic time he had with you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Did he send flowers and a card this morning?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I think the first product placement I noticed was when the petty officer waved the coffee tray with the Pepsi logo in plain view of the camera:
> 
> View attachment 15756602


Let me clarify the Bond stuff is over the top other than Sean Connery taking the lid of his Smirnoff vodka and glancing at his Rolex.

Product placement really started may years ago. I really noticed it in Total Recall.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I don't take advice from any forum. Especially that one, these Omega versus Rolex threads are getting tedious. My Rolex Datejust remains my most satisfying purchase in a long time and I got it at MSRP.
> 
> I actually think I need to get off all watch forums, but I will wait till I sell my Seamaster 3ooMC in Titanium


I was being incredibly, unbelievably, unapologetically sarcastic


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I hear ya, I'm getting bashed for stating technical facts. Rolex is rated waterproof not water resistant, the Oyster case and trip lock or twin lock crowns are far superior to anything by Omega. The Seamaster crown feels flimsy compared to even my Datejust, that's a direct comparison. *The Omega feels like a Seiko.*


HEY!!

?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> I hear ya, I'm getting bashed for stating technical facts. Rolex is rated waterproof not water resistant, the Oyster case and trip lock or twin lock crowns are far superior to anything by Omega. The Seamaster crown feels flimsy compared to even my Datejust, that's a direct comparison. The Omega feels like a Seiko.


I don't object in principal to Omega, but a lot of things about various refs. bother me. 50's-60's pie pan Constellation is my favorite, and there isn't anything modern that comes close for me. I like a lot about the SMP 300 , especially the wave dial, but the bracelet has too many fussy little details for me, especially with the polished bits and the helium escape valve bugs me, too. The scalloping on the bezel doesn't give as much grip as should. And besides, it's too big for my skinny little wrist.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You took advice from this thread? If it wasn't about cars, drinks, or women it was probably bad advice.


Cars, drinks, women, colonoscopies...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Let me clarify the Bond stuff is over the top other than Sean Connery taking the lid of his Smirnoff vodka and glancing at his Rolex.
> 
> Product placement really started may years ago. I really noticed it in Total Recall.


I really noticed it in _Captain America: The First Avenger.








_


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me try my hand at MS Paint (no photoshop) and see if I can paste a schnitzel over that


Sounds tasty...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't object in principal to Omega, but a lot of things about various refs. bother me. 50's-60's pie pan Constellation is my favorite, and there isn't anything modern that comes close for me. I like a lot about the SMP 300 , especially the wave dial, but the bracelet has too many fussy little details for me, especially with the polished bits and the helium escape valve bugs me, too. The scalloping on the bezel doesn't give as much grip as should. And besides, it's too big for my skinny little wrist.


The 50-60's constellation is still the quintessential Omega as far as I'm concerned...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

My son who has ADHD just sent me this parody.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> I still have my Schinitzel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice E64?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did he send flowers and a card this morning?


To Pete?

Probably...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Cars, drinks, women, colonoscopies...


Can't like this.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> The 50-60's constellation is still the quintessential Omega as far as I'm concerned...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


My uncle had a 70's model, lovely watch. I think I am just over divers in general.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Awesome!!! But the USPS SUCKS! Lmao.
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That looks great mate. Great job Big Al


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I think so. It's funny to see people get so bent out of shape because of the watch they wear. "What do you mean, my SMPro is 'hideous'? You're an *****!" I mean, come on, it's_ just a watch_, it's not your momma.


your momma is so ....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

I do think calling a SMP Pro "hideous" is going to far. That word should be reserved for the Ploprof.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rolex accounts for one quarter of entire Swiss watch industry's annual turnover


Turnover for Rolex dropped by 14% to CHF 4.42 billion, according to a Morgan Stanley research paper on the Swiss watch industry in 2020, but outperformed the rest of the Swiss watchmaking sector.




www.watchpro.com


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Rolex accounts for one quarter of entire Swiss watch industry's annual turnover
> 
> 
> Turnover for Rolex dropped by 14% to CHF 4.42 billion, according to a Morgan Stanley research paper on the Swiss watch industry in 2020, but outperformed the rest of the Swiss watchmaking sector.
> ...


Those are some sobering stats. Overall Swiss watch sales volume way down. Rolex market share of those sold grew a bit over the rest.

I wonder if the overall significant drop means anything long term or this is pandemic related with a presumable bounce back once it's over.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> The 50-60's constellation is still the quintessential Omega as far as I'm concerned...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


been lusting for an onyx inlaid indices piepan. Hmmm.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Brey17 said:


> Those are some sobering stats. Overall Swiss watch sales volume way down. Rolex market share of those sold grew a bit over the rest.
> 
> I wonder if the overall significant drop means anything long term or this is pandemic related with a presumable bounce back once it's over.


In the meanwhile, sales of Apple Watch surge ahead...









Apple Watch Grabs Over Half Of All Smartwatch Revenue As Sector Grows By 20%


The Apple Watch accounts for 51.4% of smartwatch revenues in the first half of 2020.




www.google.com





SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> been lusting for an onyx inlaid indices piepan. Hmmm.


Maybe.

Doesn't look so bad...

(You probably already have one.)










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Black5 said:


> In the meanwhile, sales of Apple Watch surge ahead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will see what Asian market watch sales say. No doubt the data will correspond. Swiss down 1/3 overall from the previous year. That seems quite dramatic.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Doesn't look so bad...
> 
> ...


i dont sir. I have a sharks tooth.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i dont sir. I have a sharks tooth.


Nice.
Pictures please...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It doesn't seem like Rolex owners are welcome around here any longer. Part of it is Sporty stirring the pot, but even without the extra stimulus it seems like mostly haters out there. I'm not taking the bait.


Nah, don't take the bait. Plenty of them haters abound


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BHWookie11 said:


> 500% according to an article I read just last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Wookie. What's up our view about Omega?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Exactly! That thread spun wildly out of control. Might have got the best of him.


I think he was at his best. He was fending off five attackers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Wait? What? Rolex owners are no longer welcome?
> 
> Also, I just want to make it known I wound up buying two Omega's because of this thread. Im addition the last 4 watches I purchased over the past 3 years I came to this thread for advice first and not the brand forums.
> 
> ...


No, no. We're not going the way of the Brotherhood of Submariner Homages.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I hear ya, I'm getting bashed for stating technical facts. Rolex is rated waterproof not water resistant, the Oyster case and trip lock or twin lock crowns are far superior to anything by Omega. The Seamaster crown feels flimsy compared to even my Datejust, that's a direct comparison. The Omega feels like a Seiko.


Sshhhh... don't say it so loudly. Some Omega fanboi will fight with us over it. They might even send secret agent 007 after us.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You took advice from this thread? If it wasn't about cars, drinks, or women it was probably bad advice.


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Problem is some people just can't handle the truth.


I think this sounds like a movie line...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> HEY!!


Yes, I am sure that you object to that comparison


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't object in principal to Omega, but a lot of things about various refs. bother me. 50's-60's pie pan Constellation is my favorite, and there isn't anything modern that comes close for me. I like a lot about the SMP 300 , especially the wave dial, but the bracelet has too many fussy little details for me, especially with the polished bits and the helium escape valve bugs me, too. The scalloping on the bezel doesn't give as much grip as should. And besides, it's too big for my skinny little wrist.


The thickness? I wanted to buy an SMP and when I saw it in the steel, I went nah... no thanks mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Cars, drinks, women, colonoscopies...


You guys really like getting something up your arse?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sounds tasty...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Still not home yet!!! What a freaking long day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Can't like this.


Surely... You can like the colonoscopy?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Nice.
> Pictures please...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


this for now sir. Middle row rightmost. Will wear it one of these days.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think this sounds like a movie line...


What can I say, I love drama!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Rolex accounts for one quarter of entire Swiss watch industry's annual turnover
> 
> 
> Turnover for Rolex dropped by 14% to CHF 4.42 billion, according to a Morgan Stanley research paper on the Swiss watch industry in 2020, but outperformed the rest of the Swiss watchmaking sector.
> ...


So, Rolex is king?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> Those are some sobering stats. Overall Swiss watch sales volume way down. Rolex market share of those sold grew a bit over the rest.
> 
> I wonder if the overall significant drop means anything long term or this is pandemic related with a presumable bounce back once it's over.


Probably part pandemic and part demand. The pandemic caused a lot of people in the mid to low-middle income people to tighten their belts and spend less.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> In the meanwhile, sales of Apple Watch surge ahead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who would pay so much money for a piece of circuit board that is machine made and goes out of date in two years? The $1k Apple Watch depreciates at $500/yr whereas a $10k Rolex appreciates at $500/yr. I know what I'd buy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> Will see what Asian market watch sales say. No doubt the data will correspond. Swiss down 1/3 overall from the previous year. That seems quite dramatic.


If I were to buy a smart watch, I will buy a Samsung. At least that looks remotely like a watch not a miniature iPhone on the wrist


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> What can I say, I love drama!


.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sshhhh... don't say it so loudly. Some Omega fanboi will fight with us over it. They might even send secret agent 007 after us.


Nah, I wouldn't worry about that. 007 likes Rolexes. He's contractually obligated to a Omega. He'll act like he can't find us.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> lol Sporty got re-banned. Truth hurts, I guess. "Sorry, nobody cares about Omega." "wha wha wha wha what but"


Seriously! Sporty is extremely careful of not crossing the line from discussing watches to personal attacks on his persona. But that recent replacement watch for of a Sub attracted a lot of the usual lovers and haters.

I wish there was a sticky where everyone could rant about their issues with purchasing/not purchasing a SS Rolex and post their "look what I got" pics.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Likewise. It feels dumb to be wearing a co- branded watch with 007, a fictional character on the big screens. I could wear a commemorative watch like the Moonwatch which really happened, but not a James Bond.


Are you implying that the fictional Bond never hooked up with the fictional Bond gruppies? Isn't that every non-fictional man's wet dream and a reason to wear the 007 Seamaster  Hand on your heart or someother favourite appendage, would you rather have a Rolex Trophy Wife or a harem of Bond gruppies?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The 50-60's constellation is still the quintessential Omega as far as I'm concerned...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I got into Omegas by first falling down the 1950's rabbit hole. Maybe picking up a Silver Snoopy will allow me to finally move on...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Rolex accounts for one quarter of entire Swiss watch industry's annual turnover
> 
> 
> Turnover for Rolex dropped by 14% to CHF 4.42 billion, according to a Morgan Stanley research paper on the Swiss watch industry in 2020, but outperformed the rest of the Swiss watchmaking sector.
> ...


Interesting. Also it was interesting to read that they produce 950k pieces per year, as discussions on WUS seem to be 800 to 1000 k depending on who's arguing what.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nah, don't take the bait. Plenty of them haters abound


Are they haters or "jealousers"?

(I know it's not a real word...)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, no. We're not going the way of the Brotherhood of Submariner Homages.


No interest in divers.
No interest in Homages.
Never been there...
What goes on?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The thickness? I wanted to buy an SMP and when I saw it in the steel, I went nah... no thanks mate.


Recently I looked up the thickness of a few moments, since I can't recall how many threads I've read where someone posts "_I wish Omega would make thinner movements_".

Fun facts. *ETA 2824 = 4.6 mm *(https://calibercorner.com/?s=2824), *Omega 8900 = 5.5 mm* (posted by Archer) and *Rolex 3135 = 6 mm* (Rolex Caliber 3135 Ultimate Guide - Millenary Watches).

Take home message. Omega gays and gals like em thick


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, Rolex is king?


or Queen, let's try and be gender neutral


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> I hear ya, I'm getting bashed for stating technical facts. Rolex is rated waterproof not water resistant, the Oyster case and trip lock or twin lock crowns are far superior to anything by Omega. The Seamaster crown feels flimsy compared to even my Datejust, that's a direct comparison. The Omega feels like a Seiko.


Some of the personal attacks are getting ridiculous.

I dared suggest that the oyster case had "inherent" water resistance properties built into it's design and got ripped apart, not to mention the drubbing I got when I pointed out that the circumstances under which the pre-Daytona failed NASA testing did not exist on earth.

And I positioned documented facts from an engineering perspective, I'm hardly what you would call a Rolex fanboi. (Far from it).

Your namesake even had a number of insulting posts directed at me removed, yet no ban...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Still not home yet!!! What a freaking long day.


Thats why you earn the big $$$$$$$...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> this for now sir. Middle row rightmost. Will wear it one of these days.
> View attachment 15757349


The black dial?
Even at a distance I like it.

I actually don't mind the Constellation "Manhattan" with the integrated bracelet under it as well.

My father has one of those which he has promised to my son...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Rolex accounts for one quarter of entire Swiss watch industry's annual turnover
> 
> 
> Turnover for Rolex dropped by 14% to CHF 4.42 billion, according to a Morgan Stanley research paper on the Swiss watch industry in 2020, but outperformed the rest of the Swiss watchmaking sector.
> ...


Interesting. So was the sales drop due to lack of supply (covid shut down assembly) or has demand fallen that much?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who would pay so much money for a piece of circuit board that is machine made and goes out of date in two years? The $1k Apple Watch depreciates at $500/yr whereas a $10k Rolex appreciates at $500/yr. I know what I'd buy.


Different purpose.

Buying expensive disposable tech is another way of displaying wealth on a different scale.

(Oh, you can write off the tech as a Tax Deduction in some cases as well if you use it for work).

Depreciation in the first few years is no worse than most affordable (under $1k) watches bought at retail, and most buyers are thinking beyond 2-5 years anyway.

Shows you don't care about wasting money for short term instant gratification, and can afford to jump on the latest bandwagon, whereas traditional Rolex buyers would tend to be thinking more long term.

As always, there are plenty of exceptions to both stereotypes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Awesome!!! But the USPS SUCKS! Lmao.
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Maybe but they kept working and delivering during Covid unlike teachers who hid out (except dil who wanted to work) while my son worked.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If I were to buy a smart watch, I will buy a Samsung. At least that looks remotely like a watch not a miniature iPhone on the wrist


Yep.

There are plenty of other alternatives as well that look much nicer in my opinion, but for many AW buyers, the fact that it *doesn't* look like a normal watch, and stands out, is possibly part of the attraction...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks Bro!
> 
> Just want to make this clear, or at least reiterate this: Bro Al makes top-level, commercial-quality stuff.


Pics under and mounted!

Having seen Pams now... Al's would be great.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, I wouldn't worry about that. 007 likes Rolexes. He's contractually obligated to a Omega. He'll act like he can't find us.


Fair enough.

He's a fictional character, who has gone through many iterations, that are anything but consistent, so why shouldn't we be able to apply character traits and behaviours as we see fit...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I got into Omegas by first falling down the 1950's rabbit hole. Maybe picking up a Silver Snoopy will allow me to finally move on...
> 
> View attachment 15757530
> View attachment 15757532


I prefer your oldies...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I hear ya, I'm getting bashed for stating technical facts. Rolex is rated waterproof not water resistant, the Oyster case and trip lock or twin lock crowns are far superior to anything by Omega. The Seamaster crown feels flimsy compared to even my Datejust, that's a direct comparison. The Omega feels like a Seiko.


Truth hurts sometimes. If I has chose Rolex long ago I would niw have vintage sub but at the time I went omega. Better bracelet etc. 
This last trip I wore explorer whole time and it just works, don't really notice it much which is good.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I don't take advice from any forum. Especially that one, these Omega versus Rolex threads are getting tedious. My Rolex Datejust remains my most satisfying purchase in a long time and I got it at MSRP.
> 
> I actually think I need to get off all watch forums, but I will wait till I sell my Seamaster 3ooMC in Titanium


Well see you got that advice here... But you should stay in OoO.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting. Also it was interesting to read that they produce 950k pieces per year, as discussions on WUS seem to be 800 to 1000 k depending on who's arguing what.


Given that Rolex don't release or publish any actual figures, these are all estimates anyway.

Depends where they get their information and what criteria they are using to come up with those estimates...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did he send flowers and a card this morning?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> or Queen, let's try and be gender neutral


What's the binary version?

Or is that the binary version?

I'm so confused...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I prefer your oldies...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


BT is that you?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> BT is that you?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I am honoured by the comparison, but unfortunately not...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Brey17 said:


> Those are some sobering stats. Overall Swiss watch sales volume way down. Rolex market share of those sold grew a bit over the rest.
> 
> I wonder if the overall significant drop means anything long term or this is pandemic related with a presumable bounce back once it's over.


May nit have been paying attn much. Have you made many posts in OoO yet? Good to see you. 
Stuff like 911 seems to cause long term change. One obvious I predicted early in pandemic was the "fleeing" from big cities. Based on recent questions to me, it's cranking. 
48 people per day are moving to Raleigh area from NY, NJ, CT for example. 
Course when asked I say Florida better.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> In the meanwhile, sales of Apple Watch surge ahead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes looking at native American jewelry, I discovered quite a few turquoise inlay watch bands designed for Apple watches. Navajo made. Think on that a while.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> BT is that you?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Probably told this story not all oldies are goodies. In pool last week.. Oldie but not good lookie sidled close and told me my eyes were pretty. Course I said green one or blue? Chatted some, she asked where's wife? I made blunder should've says room. I has already mentioned grand canyon. She offered to come with me. Sigh.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BHWookie11 said:


> 500% according to an article I read just last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bhwookie11 good to see you


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Probably told this story not all oldies are goodies. In pool last week.. Oldie but not good lookie sidled close and told me my eyes were pretty. Course I said green one or blue? Chatted some, she asked where's wife? I made blunder should've says room. I has already mentioned grand canyon. She offered to come with me. Sigh.


Were you wearing your budgie smugglers?

Gotta watch them cougars...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are you implying that the fictional Bond never hooked up with the fictional Bond gruppies? Isn't that every non-fictional man's wet dream and a reason to wear the 007 Seamaster  Hand on your heart or someother favourite appendage, would you rather have a Rolex Trophy Wife or a harem of Bond gruppies?


In my wet dreams where I dreamt of trophy wife and I was like Boond.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Are they haters or "jealousers"?
> 
> (I know it's not a real word...)
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Same thing. The jealous ones hide behind the "hate" facade and pile it on. We know who they are as they don't normally come into this sub-forum to post. I hardly venture to other sub-forum but there's been plenty of those from the affordables coming here these last few weeks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> No interest in divers.
> No interest in Homages.
> Never been there...
> What goes on?
> ...


You can't dive? We are living on an island!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Recently I looked up the thickness of a few moments, since I can't recall how many threads I've read where someone posts "_I wish Omega would make thinner movements_".
> 
> Fun facts. *ETA 2824 = 4.6 mm *(https://calibercorner.com/?s=2824), *Omega 8900 = 5.5 mm* (posted by Archer) and *Rolex 3135 = 6 mm* (Rolex Caliber 3135 Ultimate Guide - Millenary Watches).
> 
> Take home message. Omega gays and gals like em thick


Thickness when cased up?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Different purpose.
> 
> Buying expensive disposable tech is another way of displaying wealth on a different scale.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I have been seeing a lot of smart watches these days. I was pleasantly surprised when I saw a man with a Richard Mille and we had a good conversation. Maybe he is Pong's brother?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> 
> There are plenty of other alternatives as well that look much nicer in my opinion, but for many AW buyers, the fact that it *doesn't* look like a normal watch, and stands out, is possibly part of the attraction...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I am sure it's a stand out like when I once saw a man with a rose gold (ie pink) Apple Watch on a strawberry shortcake colour strap....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I prefer your oldies...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. At first glance, I thought you said "I prefer your undies"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You can't dive? We are living on an island!!!


Oh, I can swim alright, and love me a bit of snorkelling, but no aqualung stuff.

For the level of diving I do, any 3atm watch will do, and a diving bezel is more for looks than function...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Interesting. So was the sales drop due to lack of supply (covid shut down assembly) or has demand fallen that much?


I'd bet that it was the covid shutdown. Rolex issued a memo to its employees that they were going to stop production for a little while back in April or sometime like that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If I were to buy a smart watch, I will buy a Samsung. At least that looks remotely like a watch not a miniature iPhone on the wrist


Yeah square watches suck 🤪


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You took advice from this thread? If it wasn't about cars, drinks, or women it was probably bad advice.


 I'm so conflicted. I agree, and disagree with this comment.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Nice E64?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yes. It's got the M3 sport package and is a real 6 speed manual. Not that semi-manual/semi-automatic garbage.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Oh, I can swim alright, and love me a bit of snorkelling, but no aqualung stuff.
> 
> For the level of diving I do, any 3atm watch will do, and a diving bezel is more for looks than function...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Don't forget to take some underwater shots next time. It will come in handy to post in those threads about water resistance. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah square watches suck
> View attachment 15757697


LOL. One of the reasons I won't by a JLC reverso


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Rolex accounts for one quarter of entire Swiss watch industry's annual turnover
> 
> 
> Turnover for Rolex dropped by 14% to CHF 4.42 billion, according to a Morgan Stanley research paper on the Swiss watch industry in 2020, but outperformed the rest of the Swiss watchmaking sector.
> ...


Holy crap, Omega sales dropped by a third. 715k down to 500k.

Swatch still selling over 3 million plastic watches a year. (and some metal ones, I'm sure)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Different purpose.
> 
> Buying expensive disposable tech is another way of displaying wealth on a different scale.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'll count myself as an exception. I think my AW is useful enough to keep, and though I owned a steel version for a few years, I'm fine with the cheaper aluminum one I've got now. I'll turn it in for recycling when I upgrade in another year or so (at that point my S4 will be at least three years old) so I don't have to bother with pawning it off to someone else or adding to clutter around the house.

I also say that although it's probably my most-used gadget in terms of how often I look at the screen (not counting my laptop), it's also my _least-necessary_ gadget. If I was forced to reduce the number of tech things that I have, my AW would be the first to go. But since I have it, I don't need to hold my phone nearby very often at all, which is honestly pretty nice.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Recently I looked up the thickness of a few moments, since I can't recall how many threads I've read where someone posts "_I wish Omega would make thinner movements_".
> 
> Fun facts. *ETA 2824 = 4.6 mm *(https://calibercorner.com/?s=2824), *Omega 8900 = 5.5 mm* (posted by Archer) and *Rolex 3135 = 6 mm* (Rolex Caliber 3135 Ultimate Guide - Millenary Watches).
> 
> Take home message. Omega *gays* and gals like em thick


Deliberate or typo? ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> 
> There are plenty of other alternatives as well that look much nicer in my opinion, but for many AW buyers, the fact that it *doesn't* look like a normal watch, and stands out, is possibly part of the attraction...


Oh yeah -- to me, it _can't_ look like a normal watch, or else it'll just end up being a worse smartwatch. The hankering for a round screen, I don't quite get, because it would be worse for reading text and lists of info -- either the lettering would have to be smaller or the corners of the text would be cut off (or both).

The surface aesthetics, I'm cool with, because it matches the rest of Apple's products and it doesn't clash with whatever is on-screen.

I also appreciate how Apple's stock faces don't try to fake fancy dial textures like sunburst brushing or polished markers. They had a pretend "mechanical" face on the third-gen iPod Nano and it looked like crap, so I'm glad they didn't try it again.

But it doesn't "stand out" at all anymore. Maybe during the second half of 2015 when it was still new on the market, yeah, but it's so common these days that it's just not notable. Cashiers used to say "That's so cool!" when I used Apple Pay from the watch (my reasons are for security and convenience), but they haven't seemed to notice for at least a couple years now.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Holy crap, Omega sales dropped by a third. 715k down to 500k.
> 
> Swatch still selling over 3 million plastic watches a year. (and some metal ones, I'm sure)


Really interesting numbers in that article. Thank you to whoever originally shared it.

Some brands are really struggling, some doing much better than expected. That $1k - $5k market is tough.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> The black dial?
> Even at a distance I like it.
> 
> I actually don't mind the Constellation "Manhattan" with the integrated bracelet under it as well.
> ...


yes sir. The black dial


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Rolex accounts for one quarter of entire Swiss watch industry's annual turnover
> 
> 
> Turnover for Rolex dropped by 14% to CHF 4.42 billion, according to a Morgan Stanley research paper on the Swiss watch industry in 2020, but outperformed the rest of the Swiss watchmaking sector.
> ...


That's pretty good for something that sucks compared to Tudor, Omega, or Grand Seiko and is only worn by idiots and a-holes. (Just testing out a different world view).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My boss got me my wedding anniversary gift and advance 45th birthday gift tonight


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, I wouldn't worry about that. 007 likes Rolexes. He's contractually obligated to a Omega. He'll act like he can't find us.


He didn't even want to look at the thing....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> or Queen, let's try and be gender neutral


In other words, Rolex RULES!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> He didn't even want to look at the thing....


Apparently Q wears a Swatch:


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thickness when cased up?


Yep. That's when a super thin rubber (strap) comes in handy.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yep. That's when a super thin rubber (strap) comes in handy.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


LOL.

I tried the Seamaster as I was keen on it but I saw the bulky case and I gave the watch back to the sales girl. No thanks.

Not even paper thin watch strap is going to convince me. Moreover, that stupid bracelet on the Seamaster is chunky too.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh yeah -- to me, it _can't_ look like a normal watch, or else it'll just end up being a worse smartwatch. The hankering for a round screen, I don't quite get, because it would be worse for reading text and lists of info -- either the lettering would have to be smaller or the corners of the text would be cut off (or both).
> 
> The surface aesthetics, I'm cool with, because it matches the rest of Apple's products and it doesn't clash with whatever is on-screen.
> 
> ...


I LOVE my Apple Watch, but as a workout companion. I don't like wearing it out or at work, because it can become more of a distraction than anything. I like that it doesn't stand out. Black on black 42mm and I have a Series 4, so no always on display. Honestly, my S4 works as it did day 1, but I'll probably upgrade to the S7 in September when it (likely) is released. Not so much because my S4 will be broken or outdated at all, but more because I like new tech and to play around with the beta updates and what not.

That being said, I think I've told this story here before, but when I went to purchase my series 4 (September 2018, I think?) the Apple salesman made a remark when I was deciding between stainless steel and aluminum that the steel was better, among other things, because you're wearing "an $800 watch on your wrist". I was wearing my Rolex GMT Master II, in very plain sight. I didn't say a word!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Deliberate or typo? ;-)


Oops. I had to go back and check.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

All the Seamaster talk&#8230; I don't find it too bulky for my tastes. Maybe it just fits well on my wrist? No issues getting it under a button down shirt or anything.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> He didn't even want to look at the thing....


Apparently DC has a few sweet Rolex models


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Alas, wearing the red Seiko at work, today!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> All the Seamaster talk&#8230; I don't find it too bulky for my tastes. Maybe it just fits well on my wrist? No issues getting it under a button down shirt or anything.


You just take care when waking past buildings with that watch. Don't want to catch a corner.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> Yes. It's got the M3 sport package and is a real 6 speed manual. Not that semi-manual/semi-automatic garbage.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Very nice...
What Schnitzer mods did you get?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't forget to take some underwater shots next time. It will come in handy to post in those threads about water resistance. LOL


Yeah.
That's what I'm focused on doing when I'm in the water...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I'll count myself as an exception. I think my AW is useful enough to keep, and though I owned a steel version for a few years, I'm fine with the cheaper aluminum one I've got now. I'll turn it in for recycling when I upgrade in another year or so (at that point my S4 will be at least three years old) so I don't have to bother with pawning it off to someone else or adding to clutter around the house.
> 
> I also say that although it's probably my most-used gadget in terms of how often I look at the screen (not counting my laptop), it's also my _least-necessary_ gadget. If I was forced to reduce the number of tech things that I have, my AW would be the first to go. But since I have it, I don't need to hold my phone nearby very often at all, which is honestly pretty nice.


You at least went into it understanding the disposable nature of the AW.

Thats logic.

No place for it on an internet forum...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> yes sir. The black dial


Now I really would like to see more pictures...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> You at least went into known understanding the disposable nature of the AW.
> 
> Thats logic.
> 
> ...


🤣 🤣 🤪 🖖

Yup. I held off on an AW for several months and wasn't the first guy at work to get one. Then our anniversary came up, MrsBS offered to buy it for me, and it's been on my wrist ever since. The kicker for me was how it allowed me to put my phone away and reduce my temptation to distract myself but still allow my job to contact me.

I still carry a backup watch or two when traveling, and I put something else on when we go _out_-out. Between her studies and the pandemic, though, it's been a long time since we've done any of that.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, Rolex is king?


I think so. I remember watching a video where the CEO of Patek Philippe was asked which other watch manufacturer he admired and many thought he would nominate AP or VC. He said, Rolex.

That's enough for me.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Recently I looked up the thickness of a few moments, since I can't recall how many threads I've read where someone posts "_I wish Omega would make thinner movements_".
> 
> Fun facts. *ETA 2824 = 4.6 mm *(https://calibercorner.com/?s=2824), *Omega 8900 = 5.5 mm* (posted by Archer) and *Rolex 3135 = 6 mm* (Rolex Caliber 3135 Ultimate Guide - Millenary Watches).
> 
> Take home message. Omega gays and gals like em thick


How thick is the 2500 Coaxial? I'm thinking not much more than the ETA 2892.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Apparently DC has a few sweet Rolex models


He does. I've seen him wearing a Daytona and this under appreciated Rolex:


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> Seriously! Sporty is extremely careful of not crossing the line from discussing watches to personal attacks on his persona. But that recent replacement watch for of a Sub attracted a lot of the usual lovers and haters.
> 
> I wish there was a sticky where everyone could rant about their issues with purchasing/not purchasing a SS Rolex and post their "look what I got" pics.


I might soon follow that Morrelati effer is getting on my nerves. His attacks are far more personal than Sporty's. For what it's worth all I am getting uptight about is the use of the word poof and resistant, they do mean different things right? I know they are synonyms but proof so=unds more definitive the resistant?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Oh, I can swim alright, and love me a bit of snorkelling, but no aqualung stuff.
> 
> For the level of diving I do, any 3atm watch will do, and a diving bezel is more for looks than function...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I did open water diving in the 80's, but gave up shortly after my wife and I were nearly abandoned by our dive charter. My wife panicked and ran out of air and could not even blow up her vest. we also lost a fin.

I completely understand how it happened to the Lonergans and while I love the film Open Water it scared the crap out of us because it could have been us. The only thing that saved us was that we had friends on the boat who realised that we were not onboard so they turned back. We were only in the water by ourselves for about as half an hour thank God.

I decided that was it and sold all my gear to a friend who was just starting in the hobby. I did a couple of otter dives with a friend, but one was in terribly murky water at Caloundra and I could not see my hand in front of me, but didn't want to leave the sport with a bad and fearful experience.

Interestingly, the lady I had as a buddy during my certification wore a Rolex Datejust diving, she was a young lawyer. To me that was more badass than all the guys wearing their manly divers watches. She was a looker too, luckily my wife was with me to avoid temptation. We all sat around a bonfire drinking, also present but distancing themselves were half of the Wynnum Manly team and Wally Lewis's fiancé, now ex-wife.

Wally turned up at our first open water dive in his triumph stag with all his own gear in the boot. All the divemasters ran Over and said they will dive with Wally and I said what about the students who is gonna look after us. The chief instructor was not impressed. He was less impressed when I complained about his assistant instructor shagging his ex-girlfriend in my wife's and my bed. We had our own room because we were the only married couple. His wife wasn't there.

Probably could not give the course full points although the chief diving instructor was great, he wore a Seiko 6309 and later sold his Sunshine Coast dive school (different school) to an interstate investor and retired.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> He does. I've seen him wearing a Daytona and this under appreciated Rolex:


He wears a Datejust too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sshhhh... don't say it so loudly. Some Omega fanboi will fight with us over it. They might even send secret agent 007 after us.


maybe 007 is already part of this thread


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, Rolex is king?


hence, the crown


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Really interesting numbers in that article. Thank you to whoever originally shared it.
> 
> Some brands are really struggling, some doing much better than expected. That $1k - $5k market is tough.


I wonder if someone should post this on the discussion about the Submariner


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I think so. I remember watching a video where the CEO of Patek Philippe was asked which other watch manufacturer he admired and many thought he would nominate AP or VC. He said, Rolex.
> 
> That's enough for me.


You telling me it's Rolex is more than enough for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> or Queen, let's try and be gender neutral


monarch?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Apparently DC has a few sweet Rolex models


I personally have an issue wearing a highly explosive device on my wrist, if it accidentally went off I could never wear my Rolex again, Damn you Q and Omega


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I might soon follow that Morrelati effer is getting on my nerves. His attacks are far more personal than Sporty's. For what it's worth all I am getting uptight about is the use of the word poof and resistant, they do mean different things right? I know they are synonyms but proof so=unds more definitive the resistant?


Remember this. My AD told me....


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I got certed in the late 80's as well. I remember going on trips with my dad. One of our instructors was supposedly a former Solid Gold dancer (anyone remember that show??) who would pull crazy tail every time we did an overnight dive trip. I was far too young to do anything like that alas.

I tried to get my wife into diving but the one time she tried she had difficulty equalizing and the damned dive was too shallow for her to just equalize once and get past it. So no dive trips for me, though i have a bag full of (now useless im sure) gear somewhere.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> He didn't even want to look at the thing....


His happiest moment in that movie was when it exploded and he could go back to wearing his aqua terra.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> What's the binary version?
> 
> Or is that the binary version?
> 
> ...


01010001 01110101 01100101 01100101 01101110


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Alas, wearing the red Seiko at work, today!


Ah the Brian May


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I wonder if someone should post this on the discussion about the Submariner


Don't bother. Those Omega fanbois who post I that thread will refuse the evidence that Rolex is superior. Waste of brain power to argue with them. You should see a post just yesterday made by Starter. Some guy argued with him and starter said, "okay, you're right. good day."


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I wonder if someone should post this on the discussion about the Submariner


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thickness when cased up?


Twss


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Galaga said:


> He does. I've seen him wearing a Daytona and this under appreciated Rolex:


I think he also wears a custom sub. I'm not into that sort of thing, but they shaved the crown guards and removed the cyclops. It looks great. I'm going to look for a picture.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Honestly, I have been seeing a lot of smart watches these days. I was pleasantly surprised when I saw a man with a Richard Mille and we had a good conversation. Maybe he is Pong's brother?


my brother doesnt like watches. He's happy with his Apple watch. I actually got him a diver since he dives and when i was about to ship it to him, he declined. So i just gave it to our sister.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I think he also wears a custom sub. I'm not into that sort of thing, but they shaved the crown guards and removed the cyclops. It looks great. I'm going to look for a picture.


Apparently this is it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I might soon follow that Morrelati effer is getting on my nerves. His attacks are far more personal than Sporty's. For what it's worth all I am getting uptight about is the use of the word poof and resistant, they do mean different things right? I know they are synonyms but proof so=unds more definitive the resistant?


You're gonna die alone on that hill. What matters is the numbers, not "-proof" versus "-resistant". Legal hedging would favor the more forgiving "resistant" because leaks will occasionally happen. We all know that no watch is water_proof_, no matter what Rolex writes in their marketing materials.

There's also a little-circulated informal survey from a dive club who had their members track which watches they used and how durable they were. The ONLY brand whose watches never leaked -- if I remember correctly -- was Seiko. Rolex was a close second, but they were not infallible, so the qualifier "-proof" technically can't apply.

(stand by while I go find the post again)

(edit) Here it is. My google-fu still needs work, but I found it again:








Dive Watch Wednesday: How Did Your Favorite Watch Brand Do in This Test From 1968?


In 1966, the British Sub-Aqua Club (BSAC) set up an investigation committee for diving equipment, including dive watches, which back then were deemed not only “a vital part” of the diver’s equipment, but apparently also the most troublesome. In 1968, BSAC member Geoff Harwood concluded that “the maj




www.watchtime.com





Brands included Rolex, Seiko, Omega, Aquastar, Breitling, Marc Nicolet, Rotary, and quite a few others. Most popular five brands were Zodiac, Aquastar, Seiko, Rolex, and Omega.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Holy crap, Omega sales dropped by a third. 715k down to 500k.
> 
> Swatch still selling over 3 million plastic watches a year. (and some metal ones, I'm sure)


how ironic


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Ah the Brian May


kinda looks like it at a cursory glance but is not. no guitar shape on dial.

forgot what it's called but am sure SaMaster would inform us.

a part of me wished i purchased a brian may but a part of me is happy i stayed Seiko retired.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Ah the Brian May


Close! It's actually the Naruto/boruto collection "sarada" piece


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Apparently this is it


Jmod has one like that and it's friggen awesome. IMO that's how the sub should look.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Jmod has one like that and it's friggen awesome. IMO that's how the sub should look.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The more I look at it the more I like it, especially without the crown guards.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Jmod has one like that and it's friggen awesome. IMO that's how the sub should look.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well that's how a Tudor Black Bay looks especially the first series. The big crown is one of the best aesthetic aspects of the watch. The lack of crown guards are still there on the 58 but the 'big crown' is gone.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> *I did open water diving in the 80's, but gave up shortly after my wife and I were nearly abandoned by our dive charter. *My wife panicked and ran out of air and could not even blow up her vest. we also lost a fin.
> 
> I completely understand how it happened to the Lonergans and while I love the film Open Water it scared the crap out of us because it could have been us. The only thing that saved us was that we had friends on the boat who realised that we were not onboard so they turned back. We were only in the water by ourselves for about as half an hour thank God.
> 
> ...


I guess my experience wasn't so unusual after all. The last time I was on a snorkeling charter, the boat dumped fuel in the water and then took off with four of us fouled and coughing still in the water. I was 12 at the time and it gave me a terrible scare. Somebody on the boat stopped them before they got very far. I couldn't get the taste and smell of diesel fuel out of my tube and mask, so they were eventually discarded.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Apparently this is it


They turned it into a Tudor! (#NRA)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> His happiest moment in that movie was when it exploded until he had to go back to wearing his aqua terra.


FIFY


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Well that's how a Tudor Black Bay looks especially the first series, until you look at the case side...


There, FIFY as well.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> There, FIFY as well.


It's an optical illusion. Looks thick but is actually only 12.7mm.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> It's an optical illusion. Looks thick but is actually only 12.7mm.


I know I know, you do remember I do own a 41mm Black Bay right?

Still, illusion or not and regardless of how much I like the Black Bay, I can't say with a straight face that it wears as flat as a Submariner.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I know I know, you do remember I do own a 41mm Black Bay right?
> 
> Still, illusion or not and regardless of how much I like the Black Bay, I can't say with a straight face that it wears as flat as a Submariner.


I think it's the case sides, right? Sub's are nice and trimmed. Tudor kept them flush and thick.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I think it's the case sides, right? Sub's are nice and trimmed. Tudor kept them flush and thick.


Rolex almost always hide the actual thickness of the case with a slimmer midcase coupled with a protruding caseback. Whereas in the Black Bay, not so much.

Just an observation, not saying one is better than the other.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Rolex almost always hide the actual thickness of the case with a slimmer midcase coupled with a protruding caseback. Whereas in the Black Bay, not so much.
> 
> Just an observation, not saying one is better than the other.


You're absolutely right


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Jmod has one like that and it's friggen awesome. IMO that's how the sub should look.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He's got a Tudor Black Bay?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The more I look at it the more I like it, especially without the crown guards.


Just buy a Tudor Black Bay


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I know I know, you do remember I do own a 41mm Black Bay right?
> 
> Still, illusion or not and regardless of how much I like the Black Bay, I can't say with a straight face that it wears as flat as a Submariner.


Ask the Tudor fan boys.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's got a Tudor Black Bay?


Saw his in person...was very cool


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Saw his in person...was very cool


As cool as the book?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Omg, almost lost a day without a Jenna sighting!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I know I know, you do remember I do own a 41mm Black Bay right?
> 
> Still, illusion or not and regardless of how much I like the Black Bay, I can't say with a straight face that it wears as flat as a Submariner.


With the Sub now increasing to 41mm the first series Black Bay stocks are rising. That and the historical significance of Tudor using ETA movements.

For eg:


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Just buy a Tudor Black Bay


I like the 58 blue. Have yet to try it on. I also don't want lots of stuff, so would sell the sub out of principle.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> With the Sub now increasing to 41mm the first series Black Bay stocks are rising. That and the historical significance of Tudor using ETA movements.
> 
> For eg:


You do realize a lot of these so called "reserved" listings on Chrono24 are bogus right? They are there to create demand and aim to drive up prices.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One more for good measure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I like the 58 blue. Have yet to try it on. I also don't want lots of stuff, so would sell the sub out of principle.


I believe Jman still has one...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe Jman still has one...


looked at one again recently just seems small


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You do realize a lot of these so called "reserved" listings on Chrono24 are bogus right? They are there to create demand and aim to drive up prices.


No, I didn't know.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> looked at one again recently just seems small


gf

mrs BT said actually "i looked at it again and it just seems small"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> No, I didn't know.


Well, now you do.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> mrs BT said actually "i looked at it again and it just seems small"


Way too easy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Way too easy.


yes but i knew it was coming


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> yes but i knew it was coming


Good one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> yes but i knew it was coming


gf

well actually mrs BT said that too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You do realize a lot of these so called "reserved" listings on Chrono24 are bogus right? They are there to create demand and aim to drive up prices.


Is that a fact or is that sporty's theory?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I like the 58 blue. Have yet to try it on. I also don't want lots of stuff, so would sell the sub out of principle.


Your wrist size? I have a 7.5" wrist and I felt the BB58 was way too small. Looked at a mirror reflection and went, nah.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> looked at one again recently just seems small


Agreed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that a fact or is that sporty's theory?


I did try calling a local listing on Chrono24 about a watch and while it says available for shipping on the site, they said on the phone they will need to get back to me.

Guess it wasn't as "available" as they claim it is.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Your wrist size? I have a 7.5" wrist and I felt the BB58 was way too small. Looked at a mirror reflection and went, nah.


Yeah I'm in that 7.25 to 7.5 inch wrist range.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah I'm in that 7.25 to 7.5 inch wrist range.


forget it then...

I had thought maybe being old a 36mm would work but tried one on and it's a no


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> forget it then...
> 
> I had thought maybe being old a 36mm would work but tried one on and it's a no


I do love the feel of a five digit Datejust.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah I'm in that 7.25 to 7.5 inch wrist range.











My wrist is 7.25 inches. It fits well but when I compare it to my 41mm Black Bag it's too small. I don't know if it's a displacement affect but everytime I look to acquiring one I go through this.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Remember this. My AD told me....
> 
> View attachment 15758548


Could not agree more...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Galaga said:


> My wrist is 7.25 inches. It fits well but when I compare it to my 41mm Black Bag it's too small. I don't know if it's a displacement affect but everytime I look to acquiring one I go through this.


How is the bracelet?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> How is the bracelet?


It's excellent like every Tudor bracelet. And don't worry about all this faux rivet bull  you don't even notice it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's an optical illusion. Looks thick but is actually only 12.7mm.


T
W
S
S


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just before bedtime. Good night gents.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I did try calling a local listing on Chrono24 about a watch and while it says available for shipping on the site, they said on the phone they will need to get back to me.
> 
> Guess it wasn't as "available" as they claim it is.


Umm.. 

Technically it's available.... at that other store


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah I'm in that 7.25 to 7.5 inch wrist range.


You've got man sized hands then. The black bay will be too small


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> forget it then...
> 
> I had thought maybe being old a 36mm would work but tried one on and it's a no




Yup, never read ahead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I do love the feel of a five digit Datejust.


Feel all you want but when you realise you can have bigger...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> My wrist is 7.25 inches. It fits well but when I compare it to my 41mm Black Bag it's too small. I don't know if it's a displacement affect but everytime I look to acquiring one I go through this.


Yeah, too small.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Could not agree more...


LOL. How'z ya getting' on mate?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's excellent like every Tudor bracelet. And don't worry about all this faux rivet bull  you don't even notice it.


I do. I run my fingers along the ridge and the pimples bother me much. I was a little sad I missed out on a smiley Black Bay Blue.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Just before bedtime. Good night gents.


Nice! Cheers


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I do. I run my fingers along the ridge and the pimples bother me much. I was a little sad I missed out on a smiley Black Bay Blue.


You get first dibs on mine if I ever acquire another Rolex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> You get first dibs on mine if I ever acquire another Rolex.


Thanks. Do I get mates rates?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> All the Seamaster talk&#8230; I don't find it too bulky for my tastes. Maybe it just fits well on my wrist? No issues getting it under a button down shirt or anything.


I feel the same even about the gargantuan PO. It's 16 mm but wears similar or even smaller than a Rolex SD, and interestingly smaller than the 14mm Marathon that I've been wearing for several days.

Most discussions of watches and fit are too subjective to be taken seriously, since we're not all machined from the same mold.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. How'z ya getting' on mate?


Getting there mate. Started walking on both legs. 

Will get soar by the end of the day. Surgery may be by this month end or the early next


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I feel the same even about the gargantuan PO. It's 16 mm but wears similar or even smaller than a Rolex SD, and interestingly smaller than the 14mm Marathon that I've been wearing for several days.
> 
> Most discussions of watches and fit are too subjective to be taken seriously, since we're not all machined from the same mold.
> 
> ...


Definitely think it all depends on how a watch fits your wrist. That's why I always try on before buying. What works for one person or for one watch, may totally not work for another.

Also depends on strap/bracelet/etc. the Seamaster definitely wears larger on a NATO because there's an extra layer of fabric under the case; it's much more "flush" on the bracelet. I just like the NATO look more


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> How thick is the 2500 Coaxial? I'm thinking not much more than the ETA 2892.


My guess is close to the ETA as I won't expect that Omega would or could make major changes to architecture when switching out the Swiss level with a co-axial escapement.

But that the 8900 co-axial is thinner than one of Rolex's most commonly used movements was a surprise, indicating that movement size is not why Omega's are thicker - it's either other parts or their design ethos. If you take a look at some of their earlier models like the Speedmaster Mark II that @manofrolex had/has it's design.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I might soon follow that Morrelati effer is getting on my nerves. His attacks are far more personal than Sporty's. For what it's worth all I am getting uptight about is the use of the word poof and resistant, they do mean different things right? I know they are synonyms but proof so=unds more definitive the resistant?


I heard Cameron Weiss on a podcast once try and explain the difference. According to him water resistance was just that, the build quality guaranteed a specified water resistance to a certain depth. Water proof meant that the watch should still function even if the case was filled with water. NO watches are water proof.

Wasn't it around the late 1950s or early 1960s that watches started writing water resistant and not water proof on their case backs. I have several 1950s Omegas and they all say water proof! 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> hence, the crown


If Rolex is the Crown does that mean that Omega is the exit watch or endgame 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I got certed in the late 80's as well. I remember going on trips with my dad. One of our instructors was supposedly a former Solid Gold dancer (anyone remember that show??) who would pull crazy tail every time we did an overnight dive trip. I was far too young to do anything like that alas.
> 
> I tried to get my wife into diving but the one time she tried she had difficulty equalizing and the damned dive was too shallow for her to just equalize once and get past it. So no dive trips for me, though i have a bag full of (now useless im sure) gear somewhere.


I'm another certified in the mid 1980s kid. Up here we use dry suits so when I stopped diving regularly I sold my suit etc. When I travel I usually only take a mask and snorkel and rent everything else. Most of my kids are certified, but my wife for some reason can't even use a snorkel so she gets to stay on shore and watch.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I know I know, you do remember I do own a 41mm Black Bay right?
> 
> Still, illusion or not and regardless of how much I like the Black Bay, I can't say with a straight face that it wears as flat as a Submariner.


That's an interesting comparison of perceived size. The Rolex "hides" thickness in the bezel and lug shape.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yes but i knew it was coming


Switch the pronoun and it'll make more sense when referring to size 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I did try calling a local listing on Chrono24 about a watch and while it says available for shipping on the site, they said on the phone they will need to get back to me.
> 
> Guess it wasn't as "available" as they claim it is.


I've had similar experiences with Chrono24. There's a lot of fishing going on, but I assumed that their price trends with error bars reflected sales and not listings.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Your wrist size? I have a 7.5" wrist and I felt the BB58 was way too small. Looked at a mirror reflection and went, nah.


I have a 7.5" wrist and thought the Sub looked too small. I guess a lot has to do with what you're used to wearing. The Scubapro that I wore for 20 years has probably affected the way that I look upon watches and fit.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Very nice...
> What Schnitzer mods did you get?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nothing crazy Some coding, exhaust work, a brake package, cross drilled rotors upgraded the calibers in BMW blue, and blacked out the trim.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Holy crap, Omega sales dropped by a third. 715k down to 500k.
> 
> Swatch still selling over 3 million plastic watches a year. (and some metal ones, I'm sure)


As I read this article and study the graph I realized that I have a serious watch collecting problem.

I was surprised to see Rado crack the top 20.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> It's an optical illusion. Looks thick but is actually only 12.7mm.


twss


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Well, now you do.


and knowing is half the battle


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> Nothing crazy Some coding, exhaust work, a brake package, cross drilled rotors upgraded the calibers in BMW blue, and blacked out the trim.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Intake, Exhaust and brake upgrades are always the first things I have done in any car I have owned.

Mine was the demo car for the dealer so it also had the remap, full body kit, mirrors, wheels and lowered suspension.

I ended up removing the front bumper because it was too low, and kept getting hit, and returning it to the standard M-sport bumper...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Just before bedtime. Good night gents.


finished my hibiki and teeling bottles yesterday. Good combination.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've had similar experiences with Chrono24. There's a lot of fishing going on, but I assumed that their price trends with error bars reflected sales and not listings.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Actually, no. The estimated worth and price trends are based on actual sales AND listings.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got my second shot yesterday. Happy to report that the only side effect has been a sore arm.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have two days of Zoom meetings. Ugh.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got my second shot yesterday. Happy to report that the only side effect has been a sore arm.


Good for you. Now the 2 week wait and party time.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got my second shot yesterday. Happy to report that the only side effect has been a sore arm.


As long as it's not your Jenna arm...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have two days of Zoom meetings. Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 15759361


Good to see you are OK...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Delawareguy said:


> .


I feel we have been through this period before...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I feel we have been through this period before...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


monthly?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> As long as it's not your Jenna arm...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


doesnt she deserve two arms?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Good for you. Now the 2 week wait and Jenna time.


FIFY...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> monthly?


Periodically...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> doesnt she deserve two arms?


When you are as skilled as BSF, one will do...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Periodically...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


6.9


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> 6.9


The cubic capacity of the Mercedes 450 SEL supposedly driven by Claude Lelouche as the camera car in "C'etait in rendezvous"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> The cubic capacity of the Mercedes 450 SEL supposedly driven by Claude Lelouche as the camera car in "C'etait in rendezvous"...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


i find it amusing since SEL has a specific meaning in a certain tight circle i run in.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> The cubic capacity of the Mercedes 450 SEL supposedly driven by Claude Lelouche as the camera car in "C'etait in rendezvous"...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:






SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i find it amusing since SEL has a specific meaning in a certain tight circle i run in.


Social and Emotional Learning...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My youngest and i have some sort of a game. He asks me what my watch is. Then he looks at his R is for Rolex book and look for it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> My youngest and i have some sort of a game. He asks me what my watch is. Then he looks at his R is for Rolex book and look for it.


Wow.

You have him studying important definitive business texts already...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> My youngest and i have some sort of a game. He asks me what my watch is. Then he looks at his R is for Rolex book and look for it.


Is there an "ABC's of Rolex" for kids?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> As I read this article and study the graph I realized that I have a serious watch collecting problem.
> 
> *I was surprised to see Rado crack the top 20.*
> 
> OoO Baby!


Good for them, and I wonder why.

Those of you who stalk me might remember that my Rados were all given as gifts from my godfather. I actually like them a lot, and sometimes I think of getting another one as my next watch. But it feels difficult to really want another model, because these already are "quintessentially Rado" to me. Many other models look either too conventional to be interesting, or too way-out-there to be worn very much, or simply too similar to these three.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Intake, Exhaust and brake upgrades are always the first things I have done in any car I have owned.
> 
> Mine was the demo car for the dealer so it also had the remap, full body kit, mirrors, wheels and lowered suspension.
> 
> ...


One issue I have always had with BMW is their paint isn't the most robust. I have had clear coat issues this one and my former 3 series. I just had the topside if the car resprayed and a couple of other imperfections taken care of. I now have the car 99% where I want it.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Good for them, and I wonder why.
> 
> Those of you who stalk me might remember that my Rados were all given as gifts from my godfather. I actually like them a lot, and sometimes I think of getting another one as my next watch. But it feels difficult to really want another model, because these already are "quintessentially Rado" to me. Many other models look either too conventional to be interesting, or too way-out-there to be worn very much, or simply too similar to these three.
> 
> View attachment 15759803


GF

Just remembering how my enjoyment of these watches, especially the Diastar in the middle, makes me wonder if a plain ol' Datejust would entertain me enough to be worth the money.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Good for them, and I wonder why.
> 
> Those of you who stalk me might remember that my Rados were all given as gifts from my godfather. I actually like them a lot, and sometimes I think of getting another one as my next watch. But it feels difficult to really want another model, because these already are "quintessentially Rado" to me. Many other models look either too conventional to be interesting, or too way-out-there to be worn very much, or simply too similar to these three.
> 
> View attachment 15759803


I have a Precision. I like it. I love the styling of the case. It's very indicative of the styling cues from that era. The Square case with the round face reminds me of the headlights on my father's 1973 Cadillac Coupe DeVille. 









OoO Baby!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got my second shot yesterday. Happy to report that the only side effect has been a sore arm.


I noticed that NY made 60+ eligible recently. NJ is still only 65+ without other health risks or occupational preferences.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> One issue I have always had with BMW is their paint isn't the most robust. I have had clear coat issues this one and my former 3 series. I just had the topside if the car resprayed and a couple of other imperfections taken care of. I now have the car 99% where I want it.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Biggest issue I had with my BMW's was the dealers.

After sales service was nonexistent, avoidance of responsibility for warranty work, (yes, I modify my cars), and exorbitant charges for minor issues were a real put off.

I even had one dealer decide to recode my remapped ECU "back to standard" to "meet specifications" and give it back to me this way even though it ran obviously roughly.

It was in to have a window winder motor replaced...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My youngest and i have some sort of a game. He asks me what my watch is. Then he looks at his R is for Rolex book and look for it.


For you that must be a really thick book!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Biggest issue I had with my BMW's was the dealers.
> 
> After sales service was nonexistent, avoidance of responsibility for warranty work, (yes, I modify my cars), and exorbitant charges for minor issues were a real put off.
> 
> ...


BMW and Mercedes-Benz service ends for me the moment the factory warranty, or the CPO is up. Fortunately, the e46 was easy to work on. I was able to do a lot of work like the water pump, expansion tank, crank sensors, etc... myself in my driveway. I replaced my radio with a DIVAN system and relocated the climate control too. Even the window regulators could be repaired with zip lines.

The e64 is a completely different animal. The most simplistic of tasks like changing a light blub is pretty much impossible without taking a wheel off. The only mechanical issue I had with mine so far is I needed to replace the IVM. Which is one of the few easy DIY repairs on that car. I just had to replace a rear window regulator. I bought it to a friend of mine body shop and he was losing his mind with how much labor was involved, which involved taking the entire back of the interior of the car apart. I told him to just do what he had to do, I didn't expect him to do it for free, just fix it, and fix it right, and I wanted to give him some business as I am sure he has taken a hit the past year. He still did the right right by me, but the final cost was $850. The regulator was $400. He knocked about $200 off his labor which was very kind.

I have found, in my experience anyway that MB service treats you better than BMW for issues on older cars. Mostly because Mercedes-Benz takes pride in their older cars being on the road for years and hundreds of thousands of miles. BMW has been a disposable brand for years.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Taking wheel off is becoming a more common requirement for changing light bulbs. The Subaru Outback requires not only removing a wheel, but also the trim that lines the wheel well.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> BMW and Mercedes-Benz service ends for me the moment the factory warranty, or the CPO is up. Fortunately, the e46 was easy to work on. I was able to do a lot of work like the water pump, expansion tank, crank sensors, etc... myself in my driveway. I replaced my radio with a DIVAN system and relocated the climate control too. Even the window regulators could be repaired with zip lines.
> 
> The e64 is a completely different animal. The most simplistic of tasks like changing a light blub is pretty much impossible without taking a wheel off. The only mechanical issue I had with mine so far is I needed to replace the IVM. Which is one of the few easy DIY repairs on that car. I just had to replace a rear window regulator. I bought it to a friend of mine body shop and he was losing his mind with how much labor was involved, which involved taking the entire back of the interior of the car apart. I told him to just do what he had to do, I didn't expect him to do it for free, just fix it, and fix it right, and I wanted to give him some business as I am sure he has taken a hit the past year. He still did the right right by me, but the final cost was $850. The regulator was $400. He knocked about $200 off his labor which was very kind.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Taking wheel off is becoming a more common requirement for changing light bulbs. The Subaru Outback requires not only removing a wheel, but also the trim that lines the wheel well.


It's so stupid. I've told myself that I won't seriously consider owning a car if I can't change a headlight or taillight bulb in the parking lot. Reach down, wiggle a little retainer, pop out the dead one, pop in a new one, done. Best thing ever if a bulb craps out in the middle of a long road trip.

Of course now I have one with a multi-LED array that I hope will last a lifetime or I'm out maybe 500 bucks to replace the whole thing.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Taking wheel off is becoming a more common requirement for changing light bulbs. The Subaru Outback requires not only removing a wheel, but also the trim that lines the wheel well.


The HSV was the same. The dealer quoted $200 labour to replace an old school halogen head light globe.

Poor design if you ask me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Periodically...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


A 59.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I noticed that NY made 60+ eligible recently. NJ is still only 65+ without other health risks or occupational preferences.


Daughter doing volunteer work today... We are close to wide open.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Actually, no. The estimated worth and price trends are based on actual sales AND listings.


Mate, I recently saw in one of the videos from a famous retailer on the chrono24 prices. 
The seller will list the watch for X amount of money and not have the actual watch in hand at that time. Once the buyer complete the buy process and amount is cleared, the seller will get the watch from his strong chain of retailers less than the X amount the buyer paid. That's the profit for the seller in Chrono24.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, I recently saw in one of the videos from a famous retailer on the chrono24 prices.
> The seller will list the watch for X amount of money and not have the actual watch in hand at that time. Once the buyer complete the buy process and amount is cleared, the seller will get the watch from his strong chain of retailers less than the X amount the buyer paid. That's the profit for the seller in Chrono24.


So they are more like brokers than sellers?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> So they are more like brokers than sellers?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not all I reckon, some ads which have stock photos.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I noticed that NY made 60+ eligible recently. NJ is still only 65+ without other health risks or occupational preferences.


My parents are in NJ. Getting an appointment for them has been miserable. Father has a history of pneumonia and my mother has kidney failure. They still cannot get shots.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> My parents are in NJ. Getting an appointment for them has been miserable. Father has a history of pneumonia and my mother has kidney failure. They still cannot get shots.


The state reports roughly 10 applicants for every available appointment. And according to their tool, there are 4M (out of 4.7M adults) ahead of me in line.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have two days of Zoom meetings. Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 15759361


I thought you're retired? How come you've got so many meetings still?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Good for you. Now the 2 week wait and party time.


Party time? At Aruba?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Delawareguy said:


> .


What's with the period?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> As long as it's not your Jenna arm...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I always offer them my right arm.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's with the period?


It's the end. I always knew it was coming.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I feel we have been through this period before...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


So did I.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> monthly?


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> doesnt she deserve two arms?


You need two hands to handle an anaconda


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Periodically...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


What's with these period jokes?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Periodically...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nice 59 on a 56,000 milestone!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> When you are as skilled as BSF, one will do...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thankfully he is skilled. That's all that required. After all, you need the other hand to operate the mouse. Better yet, a left handed person as computer mice are made for right handers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> 6.9


Size of your wrist?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i find it amusing since SEL has a specific meaning in a certain *tight* circle i run in.


Solid End Link? Or something else?

Wait... how tight?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Social and Emotional Learning...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I need some social and emotional learning.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Is there an "ABC's of Rolex" for kids?


A is for Audemars
B is for Breitling
C is for Corum
...
..
.
R is for Rolex
.
Z is for Zenith


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Good for them, and I wonder why.
> 
> Those of you who stalk me might remember that my Rados were all given as gifts from my godfather. I actually like them a lot, and sometimes I think of getting another one as my next watch. But it feels difficult to really want another model, because these already are "quintessentially Rado" to me. Many other models look either too conventional to be interesting, or too way-out-there to be worn very much, or simply too similar to these three.
> 
> View attachment 15759803


Those you have are what represents the essence of Rado and you have a good collection there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> One issue I have always had with BMW is their paint isn't the most robust. I have had clear coat issues this one and my former 3 series. I just had the topside if the car resprayed and a couple of other imperfections taken care of. I now have the car 99% where I want it.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Garbage car


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Just remembering how my enjoyment of these watches, especially the Diastar in the middle, makes me wonder if a plain ol' Datejust would entertain me enough to be worth the money.


It's worth the coronet on the watch. That is the pulling power of a Rolex. You've spent enough time here on OoO and the wider Rolex/Tudor sub-forum to know that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Biggest issue I had with my BMW's was the dealers.
> ..
> I even had one dealer decide to recode my remapped ECU "back to standard" to "meet specifications" and give it back to me this way...


Sounds like Rolex service centre.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> ...in my experience anyway that MB service treats you better than BMW for issues on older cars. Mostly because Mercedes-Benz takes pride in their older cars being on the road for years and hundreds of thousands of miles. BMW has been a disposable brand for years.


^^^ this. Agreed 100%

I have owned both brands and BMW have been a pile of crap. Most of my cars are fairly new and I replace them after three years but have kept my 2015 M-class because it is so good and I couldn't bear to part with it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Taking wheel off is becoming a more common requirement for changing light bulbs. The Subaru Outback requires not only removing a wheel, but also the trim that lines the wheel well.


Bony, Is the Outback reliable? I was reading stories about oil gathering at the bottom of the boxer engine damaging the seals and the CVT issues. Was considering that as a runabout car.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The HSV was the same. The dealer quoted $200 labour to replace an old school halogen head light globe.
> 
> Poor design if you ask me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Don't complain. There are plenty other brands that you have to lift the whole engine out to change consumable parts like seals for water pumps, spark plugs etc.

A Toyota Aurion is one of them that some work will require hoisting the engine out. I used to own a 90s VW (back then) and had to have the engine removed to replace a part for the aircon compressor. I almost fainted when they told me how much it would cost.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> A 59.


I wonder who will get a 59 on 59?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, I recently saw in one of the videos from a famous retailer on the chrono24 prices.
> The seller will list the watch for X amount of money and not have the actual watch in hand at that time. Once the buyer complete the buy process and amount is cleared, the seller will get the watch from his strong chain of retailers less than the X amount the buyer paid. That's the profit for the seller in Chrono24.


I hope there's real profit at the end of the day as there's the Chrono24 fees too. Don't forget that courier of a watch using FedEx or DHL is also going to cost.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So they are more like brokers than sellers?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes. All dodgy sales people out to make a few bucks


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Not all I reckon, some ads which have stock photos.


True. Those are the ones that bait people.

I find the Japanese ones are quite good as they almost always have 8 to 10 good quality photos of the watch which means that they actually have it in the store.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> My parents are in NJ. Getting an appointment for them has been miserable. Father has a history of pneumonia and my mother has kidney failure. They still cannot get shots.


Not good


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It's the end. I always knew it was coming.


Ah...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's with the period?


Small character for a small state


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> The state reports roughly 10 applicants for every available appointment. And according to their tool, there are 4M (out of 4.7M adults) ahead of me in line.


So you're saying there's a chance


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Taking wheel off is becoming a more common requirement for changing light bulbs. The Subaru Outback requires not only removing a wheel, but also the trim that lines the wheel well.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Love Vegas

Last patient was an ex playboy bunny and maxim model. Aaahooooogah!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought you're retired? How come you've got so many meetings still?


I'm semi-retired. Got a part-time gig with a mutual fund.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Done for the day. Time for the important stuff...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Love Vegas
> 
> Last patient was an *ex* playboy bunny and maxim model. Aaahooooogah!


How "ex-" are we talking about?

Are they "works the day shift at the strip club"?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's worth the coronet on the watch. That is the pulling power of a Rolex. You've spent enough time here on OoO and the wider Rolex/Tudor sub-forum to know that.


Yeah, that may be it. The same man who gave me those was wearing a TT DJ36 with a white Roman dial the last time we hung out. It still strikes me as the watch to get when you're ready to settle down.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bony, Is the Outback reliable? I was reading stories about oil gathering at the bottom of the boxer engine damaging the seals and the CVT issues. Was considering that as a runabout car.


It has been for me. I gave my first one to my Mom after 300 kmiles. It never had anything but scheduled maintenance. My second one is at 210 kmiles and just had rear wheel bearings, but nothing major. It did need an oil seal replacement somewhat earlier.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> How "ex-" are we talking about?
> 
> Are they "works the day shift at the strip club"?


She was up until 10 years ago. In her 40s now. She had many ... Jobs.. yes haha


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm semi-retired. Got a part-time gig with a mutual fund.


Jeff Foxworthy once said, "See, ******** think "mutual funds" means everybody's having a good time."


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

delco714 said:


> She was up until 10 years ago. In her 40s now. She had many ... Jobs.. yes haha


She was working for her MRS degree


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> It has been for me. I gave my first one to my Mom after 300 kmiles. It never had anything but scheduled maintenance. My second one is at 210 kmiles and just had rear wheel bearings, but nothing major. It did need an oil seal replacement somewhat earlier.


That's encouraging to hear. MrsBS wants a Subaru next (we're planning to give our CR-V to our parents, because their cars are gettin' old) and I'm loathe to leave the Honda family. I don't want to have any reason to tell her "toldja so".


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> She was working for her MRS degree


Haha yo that's funny.

Also, I have news for everyone but I can't spill beans just yet


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Been liking this model lately...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Love Vegas
> 
> Last patient was an ex playboy bunny and maxim model. Aaahooooogah!


Damn! Wished I could be your assistant just this once


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, that may be it. The same man who gave me those was wearing a TT DJ36 with a white Roman dial the last time we hung out. It still strikes me as the watch to get when you're ready to settle down.


You ready to settle down yet? I recall that since I have been on OoO, I've heard you talking about it and you've been to some ADs to have a look. I though that Mrs Barracks signed off on your requisition form?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It has been for me. I gave my first one to my Mom after 300 kmiles. It never had anything but scheduled maintenance. My second one is at 210 kmiles and just had rear wheel bearings, but nothing major. It did need an oil seal replacement somewhat earlier.


I was keen on the car at one time but my son's teacher had a Forester XT turbo that crapped itself and needed about $6k worth of work and the Mrs was like, no way were buying that!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> She was up until 10 years ago. In her 40s now. She had many ... Jobs.. yes haha


40s something still very respectable. Many years younger than me and if she has a good body shape like Gal Gadot has then no problems.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Haha yo that's funny.
> 
> Also, I have news for everyone but I can't spill beans just yet


The stork delivered?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Been liking this model lately...
> 
> View attachment 15760630


I am sure the people at the Grand Seiko forum will be most helpful to assist you.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 40s something still very respectable. Many years younger than me and if she has a good body shape like Gal Gadot has then no problems.


I mean I certainly wouldn't hesitate..


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The stork delivered?


Could be, or a new watch, or a new car.. maybe all three.. who really knows?!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You ready to settle down yet? I recall that since I have been on OoO, I've heard you talking about it and you've been to some ADs to have a look. I though that Mrs Barracks signed off on your requisition form?


We've got two "stages" -- first, I'll get (finally) my Java CE and she'll get me a Swatch; later, if/when I transition out of contracting and into a federal job, we'll go look for something up to $7k.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's with these period jokes?


Delawareguy started it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sounds like Rolex service centre.


Really?

Are they that bad in Australia?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

One of the guys from the GMT forum posted a masterpiece. Thought I'd share it:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Love Vegas
> 
> Last patient was an ex playboy bunny and maxim model. Aaahooooogah!


Pics?

For medical training purposes of course...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

😉 Responsible snack choice made at Costco today, but that cheesecake sure was tempting.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> 😉 Responsible snack choice made at Costco today, but that cheesecake sure was tempting.
> 
> View attachment 15760674


Godfrey

I just noticed something. ^^^Who ever heard of food items being sold in quantities of 11?🙄


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Galaga said:


> One of the guys from the GMT forum posted a masterpiece. Thought I'd share it:


Have not seen one of those in a while


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Responsible snack choice made at Costco today, but that cheesecake sure was tempting.
> 
> View attachment 15760674


Pears go really well with vodka


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Have not seen one of those in a while


Looks better now that it's gone.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Pears go really well with vodka


^^^That's a fact, sir!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks better now that it's gone.


I tried it on when I bought my sub. Never cared for the PCL's, but the rest was great.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Pics?
> 
> For medical training purposes of course...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hipaa!!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Has anyone checked out the YouTube free podcast "hey babe!" Or "taste buds"? 

HILARIOUS


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Size of your wrist?


nope. It's what happens when there's a period in the middle of 6 and 9.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> For you that must be a really thick book!


twss


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> nope. It's what happens when there's a period in the middle of 6 and 9.


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


it's .69 if the period comes before.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Haha yo that's funny.
> 
> Also, I have news for everyone but I can't spill beans just yet


Baby Delco??


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Has anyone checked out the YouTube free podcast "hey babe!" Or "taste buds"?
> 
> HILARIOUS


Yes been watching Chris and Sal since they started that one. Too funny. Best one out there right now is Flagrant 2 though. Andrew Schulz is a monster.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Really?
> 
> Are they that bad in Australia?


No, but they will reset your watch to factory spec. Just like what you said about your BMW's ECU being re-freshed to factory.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> it's .69 if the period comes before.


Location, location, location.

6º9


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> nope. It's what happens when there's a period in the middle of 6 and 9.


Yikes


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Yes been watching Chris and Sal since they started that one. Too funny. Best one out there right now is Flagrant 2 though. Andrew Schulz is a monster.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Agreed!!!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Apparently this is it


Good luck getting Rolex to service that, although they might just cos he's DC


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Good for you. Now the 2 week wait and party time.


Got my first shot (Pfizer) yesterday. Today sore arm, low grade fever, muscle aches and fatigue. Feels very similar to the second week when I had COVID just before I got really sick.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You've got man sized hands then. The black bay will be too small


Do you think this is too small, my wrists are 7.25 or so.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> My parents are in NJ. Getting an appointment for them has been miserable. Father has a history of pneumonia and my mother has kidney failure. They still cannot get shots.


They are slowly rolling out here for aged and front line workers who are a priority, yet our PM got the firsts shot, wanker.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Do you think this is too small, my wrists are 7.25 or so.


It looks fantastic.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> As long as it's not your Jenna arm...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I get a sore arm when I think of Jenna too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Good luck getting Rolex to service that, although they might just cos he's DC


Who is DC?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Got my first shot (Pfizer) yesterday. Today sore arm, low grade fever, muscle aches and fatigue. Feels very similar to the second week when I had COVID just before I got really sick.


Hang in there!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Do you think this is too small, my wrists are 7.25 or so.


Nope. The Datejust works for 36mm. I have a 7.5" wrist and I struggle between the DJ36 and 41. My heart tells me I like the 36 but everyone from the sales person to my son (yes! Even him) says that the 41 suits me. If my wrist was a tad smaller, no issues.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It looks fantastic.


Agreed.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Do you think this is too small, my wrists are 7.25 or so.


Is that a 36mm? Definitely do not think too small!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Do you think this is too small, my wrists are 7.25 or so.


Hi @Pete26 - seems like you're still struggling with size issues. Here is a side by side photo comparo of when I was in the store looking at a DJ41 vs a DJ36. Not much in it but I thought the 36 was tasteful in size and how it sits on the wrist. The 41 looks more like a sports watch to me but everyone is telling me that the 41 is more suitable so I am waiting for my 41 to come from Geneva - whenever that is.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Good luck getting Rolex to service that, although they might just cos he's DC


I imagine he just sends it to the custom builder.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is DC?


Daniel Craig


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Daniel Craig


Ah.... I thought DC is David Coulthard.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

qa_ii said:


> 😉 Responsible snack choice made at Costco today, but that cheesecake sure was tempting.
> 
> View attachment 15760674


Nice pears


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Is that a 36mm? Definitely do not think too small!


Yes 36mm


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I get a sore arm when I think of Jenna too.
> 
> View attachment 15760862


Are her hooters really that large?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah.... I thought DC is David Coulthard.


I thought we were talking about Daniel Craig's modded Sub?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I thought we were talking about Daniel Craig's modded Sub?


Yes, that was yesterday. I had already forgotten that. LOL.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi @Pete26 - seems like you're still struggling with size issues. Here is a side by side photo comparo of when I was in the store looking at a DJ41 vs a DJ36. Not much in it but I thought the 36 was tasteful in size and how it sits on the wrist. The 41 looks more like a sports watch to me but everyone is telling me that the 41 is more suitable so I am waiting for my 41 to come from Geneva - whenever that is.
> 
> View attachment 15760901
> 
> No size issues anymore, and personally I think the 36 looks better on your wrist. The beauty of any Rolex Datejust is that it can be worn up or down and in any situation. I wear mine swimming but avoid yard work. The last time I dressed up was for my Mum's funeral in January.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was very fortunate when I decided on a Rolex Datejust for my 60th birthday. I emailed one of the Brisbane AD's on a Sunday afternoon and they got back to me immediately and said that they had this one in stock. I like the Roman numerals and went in on Monday morning and picked it up. It fit perfectly out of the box and the sales person said it must be meant to be, so I bought it on the spot, had it nearly 4 months.

I asked the sales assistant how long had they had it and he said they got it last week from Rolex Australia. I am very happy with it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Do you think this is too small, my wrists are 7.25 or so.


Nope. Looks good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hang in there!


Thanks. Fortunately the after effects of the vaccine only last 1-3 days maximum.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Party time? At Aruba?


Been partying... Remember beer shots?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> The state reports roughly 10 applicants for every available appointment. And according to their tool, there are 4M (out of 4.7M adults) ahead of me in line.


What's up with NJ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I get a sore arm when I think of Jenna too.
> 
> View attachment 15760862


Ummm, tmi.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That's encouraging to hear. MrsBS wants a Subaru next (we're planning to give our CR-V to our parents, because their cars are gettin' old) and I'm loathe to leave the Honda family. I don't want to have any reason to tell her "toldja so".


Stick with Honda.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Haha yo that's funny.
> 
> Also, I have news for everyone but I can't spill beans just yet


The sperm worked.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 40s something still very respectable. Many years younger than me and if she has a good body shape like Gal Gadot has then no problems.


70 is where it's at.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> 😉 Responsible snack choice made at Costco today, but that cheesecake sure was tempting.
> 
> View attachment 15760674


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Got my first shot (Pfizer) yesterday. Today sore arm, low grade fever, muscle aches and fatigue. Feels very similar to the second week when I had COVID just before I got really sick.


Interesting I think... Sounds more like our 2nd... Makes me think your Covid made this more like 2nd.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Stick with Honda.


That's what I want to do. I can't talk her out of it. One of her friends here has a Subaru and really likes it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> What's up with NJ?


Just not getting enough doses to keep the facilities running. They've also prioritized many occupational groups, understandably, like teachers and restaurant workers. Hopefully the increased production will kick in, but for now they're sticking with healthy people in 60-64 being in the last 15% to be made eligible.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting I think... Sounds more like our 2nd... Makes me think your Covid made this more like 2nd.


Exactly and many think a second shot is unnecessary but plan to go ahead with a second vaccine anyway.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That's what I want to do. I can't talk her out of it. One of her friends here has a Subaru and really likes it.


My daughter likes them... I just don't care for the engine myself.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Exactly and many think a second shot is unnecessary but plan to go ahead with a second vaccine anyway.


I would do same.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15760977


White chocolate raspberry?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Just not getting enough doses to keep the facilities running. They've also prioritized many occupational groups, understandably, like teachers and restaurant workers. Hopefully the increased production will kick in, but for now they're sticking with healthy people in 60-64 being in the last 15% to be made eligible.


I looked at nyt vax rollout.. Doesn't seem to be that much difference in NC and NJ % yet here seems like ones wanting getting. Dunno


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> White chocolate raspberry?


Dunno was good tho.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I would do same.


Be interesting to see how I react to the second vaccine. Also be interesting to see when another booster is recommended next year. No one really knows how long immunity will last even with a really nasty COVID infection and two Pfizer shots. One interesting note is that a repeat COVID nasal swab at CVS was NEGATIVE.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Be interesting to see how I react to the second vaccine. Also be interesting to see when another booster is recommended next year. No one really knows how long immunity will last even with a really nasty COVID infection and two Pfizer shots. One interesting note is that a repeat COVID nasal swab at CVS was NEGATIVE.


As more studies rollout, seems like vax is as expected. So don't you really expect immunity to last a good while?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> My daughter likes them... I just don't care for the engine myself.


When it comes down to it, it's ALL about the engine.

That said, when she was thinking of downsizing from the CR-V a year or two ago (sounded like she didn't feel she deserved it; talked her off of that cliff), it was _very_ hard to find anything from another manufacturer for a comparable price/size that had all the same little features that she had gotten used to. CarPlay, blind spot monitors, and heated seats were her minimum requirements, and I was surprised that Honda's smaller HR-V was the only one that had them at that time. Toyota, Nissan, Subaru, Hyundai.. they all fell short.

Anyway, we'll see how it goes. Mom & Dad might refuse to accept the CR-V, too.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I looked at nyt vax rollout.. Doesn't seem to be that much difference in NC and NJ % yet here seems like ones wanting getting. Dunno


Yes, I see a lot of states about the same. One difference is that many of them are more opened up in terms of who is eligible to make an appointment. I also think the numbers are a bit misleading because until quite recently, NJ didn't exclude NY residents who otherwise met the criteria.

I'll be happy if I can get it by July.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Dunno was good tho.


Okay you talked me into having dessert tonight. This will do.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> As more studies rollout, seems like vax is as expected. So don't you really expect immunity to last a good while?


That's definitely my expectation.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Yes, I see a lot of states about the same. One difference is that many of them are more opened up in terms of who is eligible to make an appointment. I also think the numbers are a bit misleading because until quite recently, NJ didn't exclude NY residents who otherwise met the criteria.
> 
> I'll be happy if I can get it by July.


Yep for a while nc didn't reject out of state. July feels very way out.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi @Pete26 - seems like you're still struggling with size issues. Here is a side by side photo comparo of when I was in the store looking at a DJ41 vs a DJ36. Not much in it but I thought the 36 was tasteful in size and how it sits on the wrist. The 41 looks more like a sports watch to me but everyone is telling me that the 41 is more suitable so I am waiting for my 41 to come from Geneva - whenever that is.
> 
> View attachment 15760901


I'd go with the 36.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Are her hooters really that large?


Used to be...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> 70 is where it's at.


Otoh, ideal age for a gf is (your age ^ 0.5) + 15. Scientifically proven!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More recent pics of Jenna...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Yes, I see a lot of states about the same. One difference is that many of them are more opened up in terms of who is eligible to make an appointment. I also think the numbers are a bit misleading because until quite recently, NJ didn't exclude NY residents who otherwise met the criteria.
> 
> I'll be happy if I can get it by July.


Fair read on where nc is








Cooper: Some in Group 4 can get COVID-19 vaccine as early as next week


North Carolinians with chronic conditions and those living in congregate settings will soon join the ranks of those eligible to get the COVID-19 vaccine.




www.wsoctv.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Something to tide me over until tmrw morning...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something to tide me over until tmrw morning...
> 
> View attachment 15761057


Gf.

She has this thing for Peter...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Taking wheel off is becoming a more common requirement for changing light bulbs. The Subaru Outback requires not only removing a wheel, but also the trim that lines the wheel well.


I can tell you that little girlie hands can get in there without removing the tire


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Love Vegas
> 
> Last patient was an ex playboy bunny and maxim model. Aaahooooogah!


But she had uterine prolapse and incontinence, hence the appointment with you, right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> But she had uterine prolapse and incontinence, hence the appointment with you, right?


Hey it's kinda late to get me aroused.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> But she had uterine prolapse and incontinence, hence the appointment with you, right?


Oh no. It's was super tight and up there


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I can tell you that little girlie hands can get in there without removing the tire


I need one of those now too?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm surprised in that if not Submariner what else thread so many people are saying the Omega Seamaster is a better watch, is it? really? I have heard the 3235 movement is a better movement than the Omega 8500, even though the Omega has twin barrels and 39 jewels. There is a comparison between the two movements where the reviewer says the Rolex is consistently finished and only the parts that are visible on the Omega are decorated at all.

The reviewer also says the silicone hairspring will eventually break and that parachron is a better part and will last longer.

The 3235 also has a power reserve of 70 hours compared to PR of 60 hours on the Omega


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> I can tell you that little girlie hands can get in there without removing the tire


Oddly, despite my skinny little wrists, I have wide hands. My gloves are mostly XL. I might give it another try, anyway. I hate having someone else do something as minor as a bulb change.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I'm surprised in that if not Submariner what else thread so many people are saying the Omega Seamaster is a better watch, is it? really? I have heard the 3235 movement is a better movement than the Omega 8500, even though the Omega has twin barrels and 39 jewels. There is a comparison between the two movements where the reviewer says the Rolex is consistently finished and only the parts that are visible on the Omega are decorated at all.
> 
> The reviewer also says the silicone hairspring will eventually break and that parachron is a better part and will last longer.
> 
> The 3235 also has a power reserve of 70 hours compared to PR of 60 hours on the Omega


You're still watching that thread?

Anyway...

The SMPro, IMO, has a lot going against it just from a functional point of view. The scalloped bezel sucks to use, the helium valve is another fiddly thing to break. The movement is a spectacular performer, but it doesn't deliver all the promises that Omega touted in the early days of Co-Axial - it still needs lubrication for one thing, and according to our man Archer, it ain't easy to do. I haven't heard anything about the silicon hairspring breaking; what's your source?

The 3235 is better in some ways, but is it really better than the 3135? The ball bearing-mounted rotor runs smoother and will wear less, but it can only be replaced, not repaired. Same with the mainspring barrel - that 70-hr reserve means the new barrel's wall is thinner and the whole barrel-mainspring-package needs to be replaced, whereas the 3135's could be serviced by re-greasing the barrel and installing a new spring.

Either way, while we're gaining performance and longevity in these new movements, we're kinda losing serviceability. I'm sure that my friendly neighborhood watch guy can still work on our old Omega cal.550 and 1970's Rolex OP, but I dunno about the newest stuff. (although the last time I asked a local AD, they said they can work on anything Rolex, plus regular Swiss lever movements like the Speedy - but not Co-Axials)


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> You're still watching that thread?
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


I am not good at posting links but I did a search comparing the 8500 to the 3235 and a guy compared both.

I don't want to follow that thread because I keep being labelled a Rolex fanboy in a derogatory way and I don't like it very much.

I have not confirmed yet, but have been told that our OB in Brisbane can service co-axials.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Been partying... Remember beer shots?


Oh yeah! Carry on please.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Stick with Honda.


I am surprised about Honda in the US. It's nearly non existent here like Alfa and FIAT


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15760977


Nice. Any port or brandy to go with it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's what I want to do. I can't talk her out of it. One of her friends here has a Subaru and really likes it.


The Subbie is a good car. Most of my friends are saying it quite reliable but they do have some issues with rubber gaskets and plastic parts which are susceptible to hot sun etc. so you need to take note if you park your car in the sun for extended periods.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Exactly and many think a second shot is unnecessary but plan to go ahead with a second vaccine anyway.


It's like wearing two condoms. Double protection?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Haha yo that's funny.
> 
> Also, I have news for everyone but I can't spill beans just yet


Little Delcos!

Get 'em on AD lists from now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Okay you talked me into having dessert tonight. This will do.
> 
> View attachment 15761003


That's my dessert every night


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd go with the 36.


I know you have a lot of Datejust 36. It has been a while since we saw your concentric dials


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Been liking this *model* lately...
> 
> View attachment 15760630


Picture didn't load straight away.
Was waiting for a different type of model.
Hopes dashed...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Otoh, ideal age for a gf is (your age ^ 0.5) + 15. Scientifically proven!


At the moment, that's round about 40. I do find women around the late thirty's to forty quite attractive. Your formula is right I think.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow a lot of baby talk up in this joint today.
Why couldn't my surprise be that I bought another Omega?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Oh no. It's was super tight and up there


I can only imagine ....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The stork delivered?


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I'm surprised in that if not Submariner what else thread so many people are saying the Omega Seamaster is a better watch, is it? really? I have heard the 3235 movement is a better movement than the Omega 8500, even though the Omega has twin barrels and 39 jewels. There is a comparison between the two movements where the reviewer says the Rolex is consistently finished and only the parts that are visible on the Omega are decorated at all.
> 
> The reviewer also says the silicone hairspring will eventually break and that parachron is a better part and will last longer.
> 
> The 3235 also has a power reserve of 70 hours compared to PR of 60 hours on the Omega


LOL. The Omega sub-forum is pretty slow moving so all the speed posters and fanbois are over here making trouble.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am surprised about Honda in the US. It's nearly non existent here like Alfa and FIAT


Good solid reliable reasonable price if any is these days. I've never been into higher price like BMW etc and certainly don't lease. 
Currently Mrs BT has her 20 year old accord with 123k miles. I have 7+ yr old 155k miles Ford edge. Both still very reliable. Ford due for another set of tires which will put it over 200k. Honda pilot due redesign this year. I will buy when I feel like I won't be able to get a v6 anymore. Assuming I time it right could be last vehicle  
It's true I've owned many brands but since 1977 mostly Honda about 10 with nary a problem. 
GM had until 1980 swore never again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> ...
> The 3235 also has a power reserve of 70 hours compared to PR of 60 hours on the Omega


By the way, who needs 70 hours power reserve anyway?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. Any port or brandy to go with it?


Not into either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> By the way, who needs 70 hours power reserve anyway?


I prefer it don't need it tho.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> You're still watching that thread?
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> The SMPro, IMO, has a lot going against it just from a functional point of view. The scalloped bezel sucks to use, the helium valve is another fiddly thing to break. The movement is a spectacular performer, but it doesn't deliver all the promises that Omega touted in the early days of Co-Axial...


No wonder you're welcome around these parts.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Baby Delco??


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No, never. That is rule #1.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, but they will reset your watch to factory spec. Just like what you said about your BMW's ECU being re-freshed to factory.


Ok.
I get it now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not into either.


I have a taste for some sweet wine.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Do you think this is too small, my wrists are 7.25 or so.


I actually don't like Roman Numerals, but that size and that watch looks fantastic on you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> It looks fantastic.


#neverreadahead.

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have a taste for some sweet wine.







__





Duplin Winery | Sweet Wines


Duplin Winery is the oldest and largest winery in the south. When you walk in the door you will be greeted by a staff well versed in southern hospitality.




www.duplinwinery.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scuppernong Grapes Are the Stuff of Southern Legend


Learn more about the native Southern grapes that Harper Lee mentions in 'To Kill a Mockingbird.'




www.southernliving.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Another interesting fact is before prohibition, NC was the biggest wine producing state in usa.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And on our farm growing up we had grape vines.

Jelly no wine.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am surprised about Honda in the US. It's nearly non existent here like Alfa and FIAT


Quite big over here in the South East though.

Local dealer has been axed however, so maybe recent sales have tanked...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Honestly if these were USA made...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Wow a lot of baby talk up in this joint today.
> Why couldn't my surprise be that I bought another Omega?


...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Honestly if these were USA made...
> View attachment 15761151











Welcome to the Detroit Watch Company


Detroit Watch Company. Detroit's first designed and hand assembled timepieces with Swiss automatic movements.




detroitwatchco.com




I'll pick one up eventually. If for anything the fleur de lis crown.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is DC?


I had the same question yesterday and had to go back in time to get the answer.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Do you think this is too small, my wrists are 7.25 or so.


Yes, but what do I know, I'm just the lonely affirmative action MOO on OoO 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I had the same question yesterday and had to go back in time to get the answer.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Scuppernong Grapes Are the Stuff of Southern Legend
> 
> 
> Learn more about the native Southern grapes that Harper Lee mentions in 'To Kill a Mockingbird.'
> ...


I clicked on the link and since it was all about food and the grape varietal, this ad popped up. I have learned all about the 4 types of man bellies. Alcohol, Stressed, Gluten and Hormonal bellies. LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who is DC?


JB


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Daniel Craig


nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Are her hooters really that large?


BSF, i volunteer to check for sure. For the benefit of the group. Can you arrange?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> JB


Who is JB?

Jenson Button?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> BSF, i volunteer to check for sure. For the benefit of the group. Can you arrange?


.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I'm surprised in that if not Submariner what else thread so many people are saying the Omega Seamaster is a better watch, is it? really? I have heard the 3235 movement is a better movement than the Omega 8500, even though the Omega has twin barrels and 39 jewels. There is a comparison between the two movements where the reviewer says the Rolex is consistently finished and only the parts that are visible on the Omega are decorated at all.
> 
> The reviewer also says the silicone hairspring will eventually break and that parachron is a better part and will last longer.
> 
> The 3235 also has a power reserve of 70 hours compared to PR of 60 hours on the Omega


The newer Seamasters use mostly 8800 or 8900 movements. The latter has a jumping hour hand which comes in handy when traveling. Other than some teething issues with the new 32xx movements, IMO both are high quality movements. Concerning the balance and materials used, I wouldn't worry that Omega uses silicon and Rolex their parachron. Omega's new movements are antimagnetic which they use as a selling point in their marketing. My guess is that the modern Rolex movements have similar antimagnetic properties. Also the cost of silicon balance springs and in some instances is so low that these are simply replaced during a service, which theoretically removes the costly need of adjustment. Use of two barrels supposedly increases the accuracy across the whole register as the mainspring(s) unwind.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I am not good at posting links but I did a search comparing the 8500 to the 3235 and a guy compared both.
> 
> I don't want to follow that thread because I keep being labelled a Rolex fanboy in a derogatory way and I don't like it very much.
> 
> I have not confirmed yet, but have been told that our OB in Brisbane can service co-axials.


Any Omega certified watchmaker can service a co-axial movement. I've got two within 15 min from my home.

The main difference between the co-axial and Swiss lever escapement is that co-axial uses a pushing force while the Swiss lever is sliding. The latter should increase friction and therefore decrease accuracy.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> You're still watching that thread?
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


That raises an interesting point - we know the Tudor MT series movements boast a 70+ hr reserve. Are these also using thinner walls such that the entire barrel assembly is to be replaced?

Curious how this was brought up in the Rolex's 32xx movements but never mentioned with Tudor.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Do you think this is too small, my wrists are 7.25 or so.


Nope, looks Perfect.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> BSF, i volunteer to check for sure. For the benefit of the group. Can you arrange?


As a QA professional with many certifications and years of experience, I've always said that if one can touch them, then they're *real. They just may have a synthetic core, however.

*As opposed to imaginary 😉


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> As a QA professional with many certifications and years of experience, I've always said that if one can touch them, then they're *real. They just may have a synthetic core, however.
> 
> *As opposed to imaginary


That is when we use the Dundee test.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Honestly if these were USA made...
> View attachment 15761151


Probably still has a little Pennsylvania DNA somewhere


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> BSF, i volunteer to check for sure. For the benefit of the group. Can you arrange?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That raises an interesting point - we know the Tudor MT series movements boast a 70+ hr reserve. Are these also using thinner walls such that the entire barrel assembly is to be replaced?
> 
> Curious how this was brought up in the Rolex's 32xx movements but never mentioned with Tudor.


Since Tudor's new movement was developed as a joint venture together with Breitling while Rolex's was in-house, I'd guess no. But then again, maybe Rolex told Tudor of their plans to go with thinner mainspring walls?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Subbie is a good car. Most of my friends are saying it quite reliable but they do have some issues with rubber gaskets and plastic parts which are susceptible to hot sun etc. so you need to take note if you park your car in the sun for extended periods.


We don't have a garage, so yeah, it'll be in the sun all the time.

Funny I say that, because when we lived in the city, we had one of the rare garage spots in our neighborhood (and I often kept my car in the garage at work). Now we're in the suburbs with tons of open space, and our townhouse doesn't have one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I am not good at posting links but I did a search comparing the 8500 to the 3235 and a guy compared both.
> 
> I don't want to follow that thread because I keep being labelled a Rolex fanboy in a derogatory way and I don't like it very much.
> 
> I have not confirmed yet, but have been told that our OB in Brisbane can service co-axials.


Of course an Omega boutique can service them. Can they do it on-site? (I'm hoping that they can)

You got dragged for thinking that an outmoded marketing term equates to a testable specification ("waterproof" vs "water resistant to so-and-so meters"). We're not here to stand on your side of the line in the sand and say, "yeah man, I totally agree with anything you say," even as you keep digging your heels. I don't know why you kept going on for a dozen posts saying that Rolex must be better because they use the word "waterproof", but we had to pull you back before we lost you for good.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> By the way, who needs 70 hours power reserve anyway?


Oh shyt, not this thread again... 🤪 🤣


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hello Wookie. What's up our view about Omega?





Betterthere said:


> Hey bhwookie11 good to see you


Howdy y'all, thanks for the warm welcome. I'm an Omega fanboy, so I hope that doesn't disqualify me from this epic thread. 

I also love my BB58 and dream of a Polar Explorer II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I am not good at posting links but I did a search comparing the 8500 to the 3235 and a guy compared both.
> 
> I don't want to follow that thread because I keep being labelled a Rolex fanboy in a derogatory way and I don't like it very much.
> 
> I have not confirmed yet, but have been told that our OB in Brisbane can service co-axials.


It is a badge of honor to be labeled a Rolex fanboy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No wonder you're welcome around these parts.


lol ?

Tellin' ya, on "user experience" alone, a SMPro is harder to use than a lowly Seiko. The logo's history counts for a lot - I'd like to return to the Omega umbrella as a tribute to my dad's watch - but I have to wonder how much of a tradeoff it's worth.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have a taste for some sweet wine.





Betterthere said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shilling (pun) for a winery-brewery back home. I think my uncle is a co-investor:








SchillingBridge Winery & Microbrewery







schillingbridgewinery.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> By the way, who needs 70 hours power reserve anyway?


sometimes, two minutes is enough.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> That raises an interesting point - we know the Tudor MT series movements boast a 70+ hr reserve. Are these also using thinner walls such that the entire barrel assembly is to be replaced?
> 
> Curious how this was brought up in the Rolex's 32xx movements but never mentioned with Tudor.


Dunno -- maybe Tudor is too much "under the radar" and nobody bothers to ask?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I clicked on the link and since it was all about food and the grape varietal, this ad popped up. I have learned all about the 4 types of man bellies. Alcohol, Stressed, Gluten and Hormonal bellies. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 15761298


Hope that helped.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably still has a little Pennsylvania DNA somewhere


Maybe I've owned several hoping to resist silly urges and keep this one. They sure don't change the design (which is excellent) just keep cranking them out and selling them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BHWookie11 said:


> Howdy y'all, thanks for the warm welcome. I'm an Omega fanboy, so I hope that doesn't disqualify me from this epic thread.
> 
> I also love my BB58 and dream of a Polar Explorer II
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't... Just the dream is enough. Most here have had many brands.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> lol ?
> 
> Tellin' ya, on "user experience" alone, a SMPro is harder to use than a lowly Seiko. The logo's history counts for a lot - I'd like to return to the Omega umbrella as a tribute to my dad's watch - but I have to wonder how much of a tradeoff it's worth.


Least 30%


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Shilling (pun) for a winery-brewery back home. I think my uncle is a co-investor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I was doing for educational purposes on sweet wine. I didn't try to look it up but I think scuppernong also is touted for medical purposes... The grape and easiest way to take is oh yeah wine.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Least 30%


Off of an MSRP of $5200, this should be at least 30%...

Did the math - 36% off


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> We don't have a garage, so yeah, it'll be in the sun all the time.
> 
> Funny I say that, because when we lived in the city, we had one of the rare garage spots in our neighborhood (and I often kept my car in the garage at work). Now we're in the suburbs with tons of open space, and our townhouse doesn't have one.


Bizarre. You would expect that there's at least one covered garage for cars in a townhouse complex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BHWookie11 said:


> Howdy y'all, thanks for the warm welcome. I'm an Omega fanboy, so I hope that doesn't disqualify me from this epic thread.
> 
> I also love my BB58 and dream of a Polar Explorer II
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another Omega fanboi


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> It is a badge of honor to be labeled a Rolex fanboy.


Let's see that Man of Rolex card!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> lol
> 
> *Tellin' ya, on "user experience" alone, a SMPro is harder to use than a lowly Seiko.*The logo's history counts for a lot - I'd like to return to the Omega umbrella as a tribute to my dad's watch - but I have to wonder how much of a tradeoff it's worth.


Okay. I have not really said it in these parts but everyone talks about the scallop edge of the Seamaster being hard to turn is all talking out of their arses. Anyone who has used dive gloves will tell you that the finger pads are rubberised and grips stuff very well. All this forum talk about hard to grip is funny to read.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> sometimes, two minutes is enough.


Okay brother Pong. You win the quickie award.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Dunno -- maybe Tudor is too much "under the radar" and nobody bothers to ask?


Nobody cares about Tudor


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hope that helped.


Thanks for sharing. Well, according to that chart, I have a gluten belly so I am allowed meat. Hooray!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nobody cares about Tudor


A local group i am part of will try to do an Ed Sheeran and have customized Tudor dials made.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> LOL I was doing for educational purposes on sweet wine. I didn't try to look it up but I think scuppernong also is touted for medical purposes... The grape and easiest way to take is oh yeah wine.


Yup. I told the missus that I consume a few servings of fruit a day...... wine


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Off of an MSRP of $5200, this should be at least 30%...
> 
> Did the math - 36% off
> 
> View attachment 15761686


Can you buy from the PX and sell it here? I noticed that some forum members (won't name them) are prolific sellers flogging off watches from BNIB Breitling to Omega. I got a feeling that he buys from the PX at a good price and sells it here at a discount from MSRP but makes a small cut out of it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> A local group i am part of will try to do an Ed Sheeran and have customized Tudor dials made.


Officially, Tudor won't do it. But I know that some Chinese factory will custom make dials for customers needing 50+ dials made. Of course you need a watchmaker to swap the dials.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Officially, Tudor won't do it. But I know that some Chinese factory will custom make dials for customers needing 50+ dials made. Of course you need a watchmaker to swap the dials.


that's what i initially thought also. But the one spearheading this effort says it will be done at the factory and will be sold thru the local AD at SRP.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> that's what i initially thought also. But the one spearheading this effort says it will be done at the factory and will be sold thru the local AD at SRP.


Wow! You guys must have some clout to get Tudor to do this.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Since Tudor's new movement was developed as a joint venture together with Breitling while Rolex's was in-house, I'd guess no. But then again, maybe Rolex told Tudor of their plans to go with thinner mainspring walls?


Didn't think Tudor's MT series was a co-development with Breitling. Kenissi is initially a set-up by Rolex I believe and is responsible for making the MT-series movements. Later Chanel and Norqain joined in but I have not heard of Breitling taking a stake in the company.

The only Tudor that uses a Breitling movement is the Black Bay Chrono, the B-01 movement to be exact. And in return Kenissi is supplying Breitling the MT-5612 used in the Superocean Heritage II.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BHWookie11 said:


> Howdy y'all, thanks for the warm welcome. I'm an Omega fanboy, so I hope that doesn't disqualify me from this epic thread.
> 
> I also love my BB58 and dream of a Polar Explorer II
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need to dream, MAKE IT HAPPEN!

Welcome to the thread, here we vow to speak the truth and nothing but the truth.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> A local group i am part of will try to do an Ed Sheeran and have customized Tudor dials made.


You sure you wanna do him?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! You guys must have some clout to get Tudor to do this.


I wouldn't be surprised if Pongster owns stake in Kenissi.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Love Vegas
> 
> Last patient was an ex playboy bunny and maxim model. Aaahooooogah!


So how was her undercarriage?Her plumbing in good shape?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Another Omega fanboi


As long as he passes the initiation test - read every post in this thread AND the original OoO.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> A local group i am part of will try to do an Ed Sheeran and have customized Tudor dials made.


That say what? Rolex?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can you buy from the PX and sell it here? I noticed that some forum members (won't name them) are prolific sellers flogging off watches from BNIB Breitling to Omega. I got a feeling that he buys from the PX at a good price and sells it here at a discount from MSRP but makes a small cut out of it.


Seems like a lot of world for a few bucks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More recent pics of Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 15761038
> View attachment 15761039


Pretty girl, ugly dress.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> As long as he passes the initiation test - read every post in this thread AND the original OoO.


You left out the extensive exam administered by BT after reading all >100,000 posts.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Bizarre. You would expect that there's at least one covered garage for cars in a townhouse complex.


Those are the pricier homes in the next cul-de-sac. But then again, they have a lot less on-street parking -- like, none -- so we would have to put both of our cars in our driveway. And the garages have only one space, so one car or the other would always be blocked in. We got lucky in that there are always plenty of parking spaces, so it's easy to own two cars, and friends can visit more easily.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I have not really said it in these parts but everyone talks about the scallop edge of the Seamaster being hard to turn is all talking out of their arses. Anyone who has used dive gloves will tell you that the finger pads are rubberised and grips stuff very well. All this forum talk about hard to grip is funny to read.


IMO, though it's not _impossible_ to use, other bezel styles are easier to use.

Spun another way, though -- would the scalloped style be less likely to get knocked and spun by accident? If so, then maybe it's actually better that way...?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can you buy from the PX and sell it here? I noticed that some forum members (won't name them) are prolific sellers flogging off watches from BNIB Breitling to Omega. I got a feeling that he buys from the PX at a good price and sells it here at a discount from MSRP but makes a small cut out of it.


I dunno, but last time this came up in a thread, someone stepped in and said that either Omega or the PX system will shytcan an individual if they're found to be flipping watches. ?‍♂


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> No need to dream, MAKE IT HAPPEN!
> 
> Welcome to the thread, here we vow to speak the truth and nothing but the truth.


That picture, I'm drooling 

Also, y'all are wild in here, I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> So how was her undercarriage?Her plumbing in good shape?


Pristine. Some ladies are just built by Michelangelo or Raphael, yameeaaan?


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> IMO, though it's not _impossible_ to use, other bezel styles are easier to use.
> 
> Spun another way, though -- would the scalloped style be less likely to get knocked and spun by accident? If so, then maybe it's actually better that way...?


SCUBA diver here, if I'm taking a luxury watch into the drink, all I'm thinking about is how confident I am that the gaskets were properly sealed at the last service. I've never had a problem with any bezel action. What I do fault Omega for though is those silly HE valves... no one uses saturation chambers, like literally 0.001% of divers are saturation divers... It's just another unnecessary egress point and awkward watch-nipple for the rest of us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BHWookie11 said:


> SCUBA diver here, if I'm taking a luxury watch into the drink, all I'm thinking about is how confident I am that the gaskets were properly sealed at the last service. I've never had a problem with any bezel action. What I do fault Omega for though is those silly HE valves... no one uses saturation chambers, like literally 0.001% of divers are saturation divers... *It's just another unnecessary egress point *and awkward watch-nipple for the rest of us.


I also remember a watchmaker's teardown of a previous-gen SMP previous-gen 3135 Sub in which he pointed out that the Omega's HE valve's tube was secured by Loc-Tite. This was before the current Reese's Cup version, so I won't guess if it's the same now or not.

(God help me find it; there's a crapload of "seamaster versus submariner" articles out there...)

(edit) Found it, and funny enough, it was linked to in a post in the original OoO thread --








Watchmaker Takes Us Inside The Popular Rolex 3135 Watch Movement | Page 2 of 2 | aBlogtoWatch


The Rolex 3135 movement is the subject for a lesson in horology and a watchmaker's perspective, as he chats and services the Rolex 3135. | Page 2 of 2



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I have not really said it in these parts but everyone talks about the scallop edge of the Seamaster being hard to turn is all talking out of their arses. Anyone who has used dive gloves will tell you that the finger pads are rubberised and grips stuff very well. All this forum talk about hard to grip is funny to read.


Most of the dive watch demographic uses the bezel to time steaks on the grill, so the scalloped design is demonstrably inferior.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Most of the dive watch demographic uses the bezel to time steaks on the grill, so the scalloped design is demonstrably inferior.


'specially with greasy hands 🤣


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Most of the dive watch demographic uses the bezel to time steaks on the grill, so the scalloped design is demonstrably inferior.


timing steaks on the grill is an important thing in my life


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Garbage car


That's harsh, but yea in general I have to agree. Some of the so called "over engineering" seems experimental and leaves a lot to be desired. That being said I do love driving them.

OoO Baby!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I have not really said it in these parts but everyone talks about the scallop edge of the Seamaster being hard to turn is all talking out of their arses. Anyone who has used dive gloves will tell you that the finger pads are rubberised and grips stuff very well. All this forum talk about hard to grip is funny to read.


Shhhh. Knowing that is the easiest way to weed out non divers when they speak about the SMP - it's the insiders info and equivalent to the Masons handshake of watches 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thoughts on the green strap with the Spectre?

Disregard the watch being a thicc Omega with no crown guard!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay brother Pong. You win the quickie award.


Bro Pong was recently crowing about a morning and then afternoon pong. Question is was the wifey involved or does Pong have a collection of mistresses?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. I told the missus that I consume a few servings of fruit a day...... wine


Sounds like my reply when it comes to eating my vegetables - I just had a bag of chips!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Didn't think Tudor's MT series was a co-development with Breitling. Kenissi is initially a set-up by Rolex I believe and is responsible for making the MT-series movements. Later Chanel and Norqain joined in but I have not heard of Breitling taking a stake in the company.
> 
> The only Tudor that uses a Breitling movement is the Black Bay Chrono, the B-01 movement to be exact. And in return Kenissi is supplying Breitling the MT-5612 used in the Superocean Heritage II.


You're right, my mistake.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thoughts on the green strap with the Spectre?
> 
> Disregard the watch being a thicc Omega with no crown guard!!


Nice strap!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I also remember a watchmaker's teardown of a previous-gen SMP previous-gen 3135 Sub in which he pointed out that the Omega's HE valve's tube was secured by Loc-Tite. This was before the current Reese's Cup version, so I won't guess if it's the same now or not.
> 
> (God help me find it; there's a crapload of "seamaster versus submariner" articles out there...)
> 
> ...


Not sure about the pre2016 (8500) movements but the new HeVs are rated to 50 m just in case someone's been fiddling with the valve and forgot to screw it back in before taking the plunge.

Like it or not I don't see it disappearing anytime soon as it's now a distinctive feature of the Seamaster line. Similar to the cyclops on a Rolex and the bezel on a Breitling.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thoughts on the green strap with the Spectre?
> 
> Disregard the watch being a thicc Omega with no crown guard!!


Looks good and might improve your handicap

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thoughts on the green strap with the Spectre?
> 
> Disregard the watch being a thicc Omega with no crown guard!!


All set for St Patrick's Day


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thoughts on the green strap with the Spectre?
> 
> Disregard the watch being a thicc Omega with no crown guard!!


Keep the strap, ditch the watch


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice strap!


Thanks!!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Keep the strap, ditch the watch


Dang, shots fired!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Keep the strap, ditch the watch


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thoughts on the green strap with the Spectre?
> 
> Disregard the watch being a thicc Omega with no crown guard!!


If you like it, why the heck not?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Anyone who has used dive gloves will tell you that the finger pads are rubberised and grips stuff very well. All this forum talk about hard to grip is funny to read.


I have never worn rubberized gloves but I have had no problems with proper grip.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15762152


We all know the rules


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay brother Pong. You win the quickie award.


2 minutes is a marathon compared to what some other members here have previously claimed.

Speaking for a friend...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Pristine. Some ladies are just built by Michelangelo or Raphael, yameeaaan?


I dont understand words well.

I'm gonna need a visual...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yup. I told the missus that I consume a few servings of fruit a day...... wine


I eat all of the 5 main food groups:

Red Meat
Fast Food
Chocolate
Snack Foods
Alcohol...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Pretty girl, ugly dress.


Godfrey

Not complaining. Could be the reverse.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> As long as he passes the initiation test - read every post in this thread AND the original OoO.


LOL. No one has passed the initiation rites since brother AL. We'll see.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That say what? Rolex?


Tudor Submariner


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Seems like a lot of world for a few bucks.


I know but this member seems to sell a lot of watches he calls BNIB, LNIB, catch & release. All them watches look very new. Strangely, I haven't seen him posting in a while already and no sales lately too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You left out the extensive exam administered by BT after reading all >100,000 posts.


That too. If I were to take the exam today, I would probably only get half the answers correct. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Those are the pricier homes in the next cul-de-sac. But then again, they have a lot less on-street parking -- like, none -- so we would have to put both of our cars in our driveway. And the garages have only one space, so one car or the other would always be blocked in. We got lucky in that there are always plenty of parking spaces, so it's easy to own two cars, and friends can visit more easily.


Well, that's that then. There's always a trade off. I am sure the planners had some idea as to what they expected people to do with their cars.

In Australia, the location of parking greatly affects insurance so most people will want a house with covered and lock up garage. That's almost standard practice these days.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> IMO, though it's not _impossible_ to use, other bezel styles are easier to use.
> 
> Spun another way, though -- would the scalloped style be less likely to get knocked and spun by accident? If so, then maybe it's actually better that way...?


Even if the bezel on say, a Submariner got knocked, due to the unidirectional nature of the bezel, it only reduces ones available dive time. It does not extend it which is the intent of the unidirectional feature.

If we're talking about bezel grip, plenty other watches of famous brands are also stupid. Look at Tudor's coin edge? Oops, we can't talk Tudor or the fanbois will be out with their pitch forks


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I dunno, but last time this came up in a thread, someone stepped in and said that either Omega or the PX system will shytcan an individual if they're found to be flipping watches.


Really? Can they track the watches like how Rolex is tracking serial numbers when they come up for service?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Pristine. Some ladies are just built by Michelangelo or Raphael, yameeaaan?


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BHWookie11 said:


> SCUBA diver here, if I'm taking a luxury watch into the drink, all I'm thinking about is how confident I am that the gaskets were properly sealed at the last service. I've never had a problem with any bezel action. What I do fault Omega for though is those silly HE valves... no one uses saturation chambers, like literally 0.001% of divers are saturation divers... It's just another unnecessary egress point and awkward watch-nipple for the rest of us.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In fact, to be totally honest, the previous generation Breitling SuperOcean 44mm was the ultimate affordable luxury dive watch. I would take that anytime.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BHWookie11 said:


> SCUBA diver here, if I'm taking a luxury watch into the drink, all I'm thinking about is how confident I am that the gaskets were properly sealed at the last service. I've never had a problem with any bezel action. What I do fault Omega for though is those silly HE valves... no one uses saturation chambers, like literally 0.001% of divers are saturation divers... It's just another unnecessary egress point and awkward watch-nipple for the rest of us.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I HATE the helium escape crowns on Omegas at 10:00 which is the primary reason the SM300 is my favorite Omega. 









The Railmaster is my second favorite. Don't ask me though why I own a Railmaster but not a SM300.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BHWookie11 said:


> What I do fault Omega for though is those silly HE valves...... It's just another unnecessary egress point and awkward *watch-nipple *for the rest of us.


The common term in OoO is helium escape wart.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Most of the dive watch demographic uses the bezel to time steaks on the grill, so the scalloped design is demonstrably inferior.


For me the only demonstrable use for a dive bezel is to time steaks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Most of the dive watch demographic uses the bezel to time steaks on the grill, so the scalloped design is demonstrably inferior.


Knobs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> 'specially with greasy hands


Now we're talking. Clean ya hands after eating that sausage!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Delawareguy said:


> timing steaks on the grill is an important thing in my life


#nevereverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thoughts on the green strap with the Spectre?
> 
> Disregard the watch being a thicc Omega with no crown guard!!


Looks good to me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Keep the strap, ditch the watch


If he decides to ditch the watch I know where he can send it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Looks good to me.





5959HH said:


> If he decides to ditch the watch I know where he can send it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dang, shots fired!


Not everyone on OoO can appreciate excellence.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> That's harsh, but yea in general I have to agree. Some of the so called "over engineering" seems experimental and leaves a lot to be desired. That being said I do love driving them.
> 
> OoO Baby!


If only it is driveable. My wife's BMW from MY20 is sitting in the dealer workshop and has been with them the last 5 weeks. It's spent 50% of its time off the road. My second BMW and will be my last. What an utter piece of crap. Ultimate driving machine me arse. By contrast, I have had a long history of Mercs and not one has had any issues.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Shhhh. Knowing that is the easiest way to weed out non divers when they speak about the SMP - it's the insiders info and equivalent to the Masons handshake of watches
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thoughts on the green strap with the Spectre?
> 
> Disregard the watch being a thicc Omega with no crown guard!!


 nice but honestly green isn't my colour, so I was just being nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Bro Pong was recently crowing about a morning and then afternoon pong. Question is was the wifey involved or does Pong have a collection of mistresses?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I don't know. I think you'll have to ask him that yourself.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sounds like my reply when it comes to eating my vegetables - I just had a bag of chips!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Knobs.


OK.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now we're talking. Clean ya hands after eating that sausage!


TWHS.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not sure about the pre2016 (8500) movements but the new HeVs are rated to 50 m just in case someone's been fiddling with the valve and forgot to screw it back in before taking the plunge.
> 
> Like it or not I don't see it disappearing anytime soon as it's now a distinctive feature of the Seamaster line. Similar to the cyclops on a Rolex and the bezel on a Breitling.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I would take the Breitling over the Omega.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> nice but honestly green isn't my colour, so I was just being nice


Totally fair!

I think it works for this piece, if you like green. The standard black/grey and the black NATO with orange outline are both much more versatile


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks good and might improve your handicap
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Perhaps a weightier watch may help with the swing better. Just saying...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Keep the strap, ditch the watch


That's the spirit!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I have never worn rubberized gloves but I have had no problems with proper grip.
> 
> View attachment 15762173


Tell me when there's lots of sweat and slimy stuff all over...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> 2 minutes is a marathon compared to what some other members here have previously claimed.
> 
> Speaking for a friend...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. Brother Gun.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I eat all of the 5 main food groups:
> 
> Red Meat
> Fast Food
> ...


Typical Aussie


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Off of an MSRP of $5200, this should be at least 30%...
> 
> Did the math - 36% off
> 
> View attachment 15761686


Now you talking...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tell me when there's lots of sweat and slimy stuff all over...


Won't be much sweat after 2 minutes...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> If he decides to ditch the watch I know where he can send it.


To somewhere in Dallas?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dusk.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Typical Aussie


Typical American too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Brother Gun.


Godfrey!

For the uninitiated, newbies here on OoO, brother Gun is the quickest quickie.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie adjusting to new apt...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really? Can they track the watches like how Rolex is tracking serial numbers when they come up for service?


I don't know any details, but that would be my guess. I think the tangent was in a now-locked thread where that tunnel rat guy was boasting about the deal he got even though the PX had it less.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> timing steaks on the grill is an important thing in my life





5959HH said:


> For me the only demonstrable use for a dive bezel is to time steaks.


Y'all definitely on the same page


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Of course an Omega boutique can service them. Can they do it on-site? (I'm hoping that they can)
> 
> You got dragged for thinking that an outmoded marketing term equates to a testable specification ("waterproof" vs "water resistant to so-and-so meters"). We're not here to stand on your side of the line in the sand and say, "yeah man, I totally agree with anything you say," even as you keep digging your heels. I don't know why you kept going on for a dozen posts saying that Rolex must be better because they use the word "waterproof", but we had to pull you back before we lost you for good.


Saved from the brink


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Didn't think Tudor's MT series was a co-development with Breitling. Kenissi is initially a set-up by Rolex I believe and is responsible for making the MT-series movements. Later Chanel and Norqain joined in but I have not heard of Breitling taking a stake in the company.
> 
> The only Tudor that uses a Breitling movement is the Black Bay Chrono, the B-01 movement to be exact. And in return Kenissi is supplying Breitling the MT-5612 used in the Superocean Heritage II.


Fortis utilises the GMT movement in their new Titanium GMT pilot's watch, I was very tempted by it.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thoughts on the green strap with the Spectre?
> 
> Disregard the watch being a thicc Omega with no crown guard!!


I like it, got drunk last night and subconsciously put this on, a sign maybe?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I HATE the helium escape crowns on Omegas at 10:00 which is the primary reason the SM300 is my favorite Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine too


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If only it is driveable. My wife's BMW from MY20 is sitting in the dealer workshop and has been with them the last 5 weeks. It's spent 50% of its time off the road. My second BMW and will be my last. What an utter piece of crap. Ultimate driving machine me arse. By contrast, I have had a long history of Mercs and not one has had any issues.


I have a Lexus, it's old but quite reliable.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Mine too











Or the Spectre which is essentially same thing plus a few cosmetic improvements.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I like it, got drunk last night and subconsciously put this on, a sign maybe?


I think it's an objectively good looking, symmetrical watch! Easy to turn bezel (versus, apparently, the scalloped bezel on the 300 Diver) and no weird helium escape valve (wart).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One of my gazillion Jenna gifs...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Since Gazillion is a big number and I'm not getting any younger...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I need a Jenna countdown meter...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Was thrilled when Jenna took down my number.










Wish I gave her my real number...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was thrilled when Jenna took down my number.
> 
> View attachment 15762656
> 
> ...


Gf.

Mark Spitz can go swimming in those dimples...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And the one to rule them all:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dusk.
> 
> View attachment 15762567


Makes me think of Buble song Home.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And the one to rule them all:
> 
> View attachment 15762666


Gf.

No, it's really this one instead.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> No, it's really this one instead.
> 
> View attachment 15762667


Nah, who am I kidding? It's this one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Mark Spitz can go swimming in those dimples...
> 
> View attachment 15762661


Not sure he can still swim.. Pretty old mfker plus
Spitz, 69, was diagnosed with atrial fibrillation, or an irregular heartbeat, last year.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, who am I kidding? It's this one.
> 
> View attachment 15762669


Gf.

That was posted in the frenzy of the moment. It's really this one.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really? Can they track the watches like how Rolex is tracking serial numbers when they come up for service?


The technology and the ability to track the data to do this has been there for some time and is not all that complex.

What's missing is the desire, or the interest, in investing time and effort to do so as there is not really a measurable financial benefit for them. (There may be in tracking PX and staff sales though...)

We've had microdot technology and serial number tracking in motor vehicles for many years now, so you would think this is pretty traceable by now, and the market for stolen vehicles/parts would be almost non-existent by now. (That was the original plan anyway).

Nope.

There is no easily available register of stolen vehicles and part numbers in Australia, and manufacturers, dealers and repairers generally have no interest in policing this.

I learnt this the hard way...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I HATE the helium escape crowns on Omegas at 10:00 which is the primary reason the SM300 is my favorite Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because 2 Ωmegas may require a mental health assessment session with @gunnar917...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now we're talking. Clean ya hands after eating that sausage!


TWSS...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I have not really said it in these parts but everyone talks about the scallop edge of the Seamaster being hard to turn is all talking out of their arses. Anyone who has used dive gloves will tell you that the finger pads are rubberised and grips stuff very well. All this forum talk about hard to grip is funny to read.


So if I get one, all I have to do is wear dive gloves if I want to turn the bezel?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> So if I get one, all I have to do is wear dive gloves if I want to turn the bezel?


These might have good grip, too:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Pete26 YouTube review 2020 Rolex Submariner Date 41mm

Bout the 3 minute mark ..


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Well I can tell B5 is back and BSF is all moved in. You post whores!! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If only it is driveable. My wife's BMW from MY20 is sitting in the dealer workshop and has been with them the last 5 weeks. It's spent 50% of its time off the road. My second BMW and will be my last. What an utter piece of crap. Ultimate driving machine me arse. By contrast, I have had a long history of Mercs and not one has had any issues.


A good independent repairer is like gold, but there's no escaping the disposable nature inherent in the design of most modern BMW's.

The cooling system is a perfect example.

Plastics used on critical components that have an effective life of 5-10 years, (or less), before they become brittle and crack is a joke.

I replaced mine with aftermarket aluminum components, (at less than the cost of factory plastic), while still under warranty, which pissed the dealer off, as they couldn't charge for periodic replacement as preventative maintenance...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> @Pete26 YouTube review 2020 Rolex Submariner Date 41mm
> 
> Bout the 3 minute mark ..


oh shyt 🤪 🤣


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> oh shyt 🤪 🤣


Yeah oughta throw that in thread...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ara


SaMaster14 said:


> I think it's an objectively good looking, symmetrical watch! Easy to turn bezel (versus, apparently, the scalloped bezel on the 300 Diver) and no weird helium escape valve (wart).





BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, who am I kidding? It's this one.
> 
> View attachment 15762669


She looks a bit like Barbara Feldon here.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> @Pete26 YouTube review 2020 Rolex Submariner Date 41mm
> 
> Bout the 3 minute mark ..


Doug should weigh into the discussion about the Submariner, most people there think I'm stupid.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Or the Spectre which is essentially same thing plus a few cosmetic improvements.


Is the Spectre titanium, mine is?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Doug should weigh into the discussion about the Submariner, most people there think I'm stupid.


Ignore most people.... I got your point.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Is the Spectre titanium, mine is?


Need to have @SaMaster14 weigh in as the Spectre in the picture is his although I think the Spectre is SS rather than titanium.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Need to have @SaMaster14 weigh in as the Spectre in the picture is his although I think the Spectre is SS rather than titanium.


Tis


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Tis


Learn something new on OoO every day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Learn something new on OoO every day.


If it blue it be ti


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Has Covid affected the real estate market where you are?

I made a deal on a pre-construction townhouse which was set to complete in Dec 2021, but now has been bumped to Feb 2022. They are still selling, but now the price for a similar unit has jumped up by CDN $200,000 for when I bought in (December).

So I will be putting my house on the market likely this summer. When I spoke to my realtor recently, he suggested that my listing price should be about $300,000 higher than the last time we talked (December).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Is the Spectre titanium, mine is?


No, it's just steel. I really do like the titanium, though!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Learn something new on OoO every day.


Short vax of the day story : man at meat & 2 talking to Mrs BT and I. He and guy he eats with married twin sisters. He 70. So both sisters got Covid. His sister in law now a long hauler. He works at chicken plant. So I ask me being me. Vax? 
Answer I don't think so I got sick once after flu shot.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Has Covid affected the real estate market where you are?
> 
> I made a deal on a pre-construction townhouse which was set to complete in Dec 2021, but now has been bumped to Feb 2022. They are still selling, but now the price for a similar unit has jumped up by CDN $200,000 for when I bought in (December).
> 
> So I will be putting my house on the market likely this summer. When I spoke to my realtor recently, he suggested that my listing price should be about $300,000 higher than the last time we talked (December).


Not here in Dogpatch but yes... As people flee the big cities... Raleigh gets 48 people every day from NY NJ CT so... 
Then throw in gas prices rising, lumber prices up etc here... Bam


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Not here in Dogpatch but yes... As people flee the big cities... Raleigh gets 48 people every day from NY NJ CT so...
> Then throw in gas prices rising, lumber prices up etc here... Bam


Although some big cities are seeing huge jumps. Just here in DC the constant inventory strain with historically low rates means even worse bidding wars.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have not worn my sub, or any watch for that matter, since January. Wore the ND today and I missed it very much.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I have not worn my sub, or any watch for that matter, since January. Wore the ND today and I missed it very much.


Have a rash or such?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Has Covid affected the real estate market where you are?
> 
> I made a deal on a pre-construction townhouse which was set to complete in Dec 2021, but now has been bumped to Feb 2022. They are still selling, but now the price for a similar unit has jumped up by CDN $200,000 for when I bought in (December).
> 
> So I will be putting my house on the market likely this summer. When I spoke to my realtor recently, he suggested that my listing price should be about $300,000 higher than the last time we talked (December).


There was an awesome article from Bloomberg in January. It looked back at people that fled big cities 6-9 months prior and asked if they missed it.

An overwhelming majority of respondents said they want to move back to a city, especially with lower rates and rents.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I have not worn my sub, or any watch for that matter, since January. Wore the ND today and I missed it very much.


I wear a watch everyday. Feel weird without one.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Have a rash or such?


Something like that

Working around the house, no real "schedule", no formality and I felt like okay why do I need a watch?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I wear a watch everyday. Feel weird without one.


Ahh see now it's like wearing a wedding ring for the first time. It feels very conspicuous.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> There was an awesome article from Bloomberg in January. It looked back at people that fled big cities 6-9 months prior and asked if they missed it.
> 
> An overwhelming majority of respondents said they want to move back to a city, especially with lower rates and rents.


Take the minority back too pls.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Something like that
> 
> Working around the house, no real "schedule", no formality and I felt like okay why do I need a watch?


What Sap said...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Take the minority back too pls.


Are they upsetting the wilderness?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Ahh see now it's like wearing a wedding ring for the first time. It feels very conspicuous.


It's just part of the costume. Never without during day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Are they upsetting the wilderness?


Not yet here but... Like I said Cali couple told me retiring to Carolinas (never refer to nc and SC that way) or Florida. I quickly said Florida better.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Not yet here but... Like I said Cali couple told me retiring to Carolinas (never refer to nc and SC that way) or Florida. I quickly said Florida better.


My parents received unsolicited offers for their house in Hunterdon County NJ. Lots of land, good schools, quiet. They took the highest offer and now plan on moving to Ponte Vedra.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie adjusting to new apt...
> 
> View attachment 15762580


He likes pink.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't know any details, but that would be my guess. I think the tangent was in a now-locked thread where that tunnel rat guy was boasting about the deal he got even though the PX had it less.


LOL. The tunnel rat guy is funny. Some of the newbies create an account just to jump in and fight with sporty.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Fortis utilises the GMT movement in their new Titanium GMT pilot's watch, I was very tempted by it.


No, don't. Friends don't let friends buy Fortis and talk a bath when selling it. No, no, no


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I have a Lexus, it's old but quite reliable.


You and Gun are in the same club


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> My parents received unsolicited offers for their house in Hunterdon County NJ. Lots of land, good schools, quiet. They took the highest offer and now plan on moving to Ponte Vedra.


I have family near hunterdon county; beautiful area!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I need a Jenna countdown meter...
> 
> View attachment 15762653


I'll help you out.

Starting today;

Gazzen, from Latin earthly edge, or end of the earth, abbreviated to gaz (literally 28,819 ancient Greek miles 12, been one full revolution of the globe). Therefore a Gazillion has (28819 x 3) zeros.

So you have :
1, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000, 000

- 3 to go...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I have a Lexus, it's old but quite reliable.


Had a friend coworker back in late 70s... He had escaped from Vietnam bought a 300...drive that sucker for 60k miles nary a problem. Then it just quit on the road one day. He said oil change? 
No I just drove it from day 1 no maintenance.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I'll help you out.
> 
> Starting today;
> 
> ...


 There was a time when posts here were senseless then @Merv left.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

It appears that some manufacturers may be more welcome at WatchUSeek than others...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! You guys must have some clout to get Tudor to do this.


they must have. Not me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You sure you wanna do him?


good things there's "an".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That say what? Rolex?


i actually suggested the use of the Tudor rose. But AD said only the shield can be used.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Pristine. Some ladies are just built by Michelangelo or Raphael, yameeaaan?


used your brush?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Bro Pong was recently crowing about a morning and then afternoon pong. Question is was the wifey involved or does Pong have a collection of mistresses?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


crowing. I like that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Keep the strap, ditch the watch


what's good about a nato, you can wear it without a watch.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pongster said:


> used your brush?


Ohhhhhh myyyy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The technology and the ability to track the data to do this has been there for some time and is not all that complex.
> 
> What's missing is the desire, or the interest, in investing time and effort to do so as there is not really a measurable financial benefit for them. (There may be in tracking PX and staff sales though...)
> 
> ...


Can't like this knowing what you gone through with having your car stolen by an idiot (replace with appropriate word as any other word would get censored).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> TWSS...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah, it will be too slippery


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> So if I get one, all I have to do is wear dive gloves if I want to turn the bezel?


LOL. If you use it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> A good independent repairer is like gold, but there's no escaping the disposable nature inherent in the design of most modern BMW's.
> 
> The cooling system is a perfect example.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they hide little pieces of gold nuggets in these new cars to mine over the 5 years. They'll be mining my wife's car for years to come. I have threatened them with the Australian Consumer Law and the defects on her car can be classed as a lemon. At the moment, they're canvassing feedback from BMW AP.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Well I can tell B5 is back and BSF is all moved in. You post whores!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yes, I have been spending more time here.

I completed my Graduate Certificate in Management, so deferred my studies for a little while deciding on the next units to choose and aligning with the direction I want to go in my career.

I'll try to tone it down a little...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Doug should weigh into the discussion about the Submariner, most people there think I'm stupid.


That's why you're hanging around here with all the smart people.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Yes, I have been spending more time here.
> 
> I completed my Graduate Certificate in Management, so deferred my studies for a little while deciding on the next units to choose and aligning with the direction I want to go in my career.
> 
> I'll try to tone it down a little...


No need


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Has Covid affected the real estate market where you are?
> 
> I made a deal on a pre-construction townhouse which was set to complete in Dec 2021, but now has been bumped to Feb 2022. They are still selling, but now the price for a similar unit has jumped up by CDN $200,000 for when I bought in (December).
> 
> So I will be putting my house on the market likely this summer. When I spoke to my realtor recently, he suggested that my listing price should be about $300,000 higher than the last time we talked (December).


Yes. It's the covid inflation


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Has Covid affected the real estate market where you are?
> 
> I made a deal on a pre-construction townhouse which was set to complete in Dec 2021, but now has been bumped to Feb 2022. They are still selling, but now the price for a similar unit has jumped up by CDN $200,000 for when I bought in (December).
> 
> So I will be putting my house on the market likely this summer. When I spoke to my realtor recently, he suggested that my listing price should be about $300,000 higher than the last time we talked (December).


Real estate is red hot in my corner of NJ. Not enough houses for sale to keep up with the demand.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Real estate is red hot in my corner of NJ. Not enough houses for sale to keep up with the demand.


Not big city right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It appears that some manufacturers may be more welcome at WatchUSeek than others...
> 
> View attachment 15762837


For every achievement, there is always a crown.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> My parents received unsolicited offers for their house in Hunterdon County NJ. Lots of land, good schools, quiet. They took the highest offer and now plan on moving to Ponte Vedra.


House flippers leave fliers in my mailbox every week. I won't make any money on this dump, but I won't have any trouble getting rid of it. Actually, my next door neighbors are successful flippers and I'm giving them first crack.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> they must have. Not me.


You're too modest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> House flippers leave fliers in my mailbox every week. I won't make any money on this dump, but I won't have any trouble getting rid of it. Actually, my next door neighbors are successful flippers and I'm giving them first crack.


Umm... 

My next door neighbour does it too but I question if they really "make" money. I mean, he buys a modest place, spends thousands sprucing it up but the location dictates an upper limit. Not sure if it's worth after all the trouble.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Has Covid affected the real estate market where you are?
> 
> I made a deal on a pre-construction townhouse which was set to complete in Dec 2021, but now has been bumped to Feb 2022. They are still selling, but now the price for a similar unit has jumped up by CDN $200,000 for when I bought in (December).
> 
> So I will be putting my house on the market likely this summer. When I spoke to my realtor recently, he suggested that my listing price should be about $300,000 higher than the last time we talked (December).


Yes, definitely.

We are in what's called the South Eastern suburbs, just outside the "Inner" suburban zone, and well inside the "Outer" suburbs.

Sales went through a slow patch last 12 months, and capital growth all but stopped, but now that the market has re-opened, we are seeing an increase in interest, high auction clearance rates and a boost in prices.

Went to an Auction just down our street earlier today that sold at a bit more than 15% above pre-auction highest estimate. 8 active bidders!
Owner was stoked to get an extra 1/4 mill in his pocket...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Not big city right?


Right, it's in just the perfect spot out in the woods with a private lake. There's a billionaire's 10,000 acre hobby farm across the street (nearly all forested hills). Next year or the year after there will be a train station with service to NYC within walking distance.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Right, it's in just the perfect spot out in the woods with a private lake. There's a billionaire's 10,000 acre hobby farm across the street (nearly all forested hills). Next year or the year after there will be a train station with service to NYC within walking distance.


Don't sell til then ;-)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For every achievement, there is always a crown.


crowning about rolex?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Well I can tell B5 is back and *BSF is all moved in*. You post whores!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And chilling on the couch!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Has Covid affected the real estate market where you are?
> 
> I made a deal on a pre-construction townhouse which was set to complete in Dec 2021, but now has been bumped to Feb 2022. They are still selling, but now the price for a similar unit has jumped up by CDN $200,000 for when I bought in (December).
> 
> So I will be putting my house on the market likely this summer. When I spoke to my realtor recently, he suggested that my listing price should be about $300,000 higher than the last time we talked (December).


Are they expecting the South American migraters to bypass the US? Dunno.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> There was a time when posts here were senseless then @Merv left.


[/QUOTE]

I miss @Merv, his musical interludes and his eloquent prose...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> ara
> 
> She looks a bit like Barbara Feldon here.


Yeah, I can see that.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Short vax of the day story : man at meat & 2 talking to Mrs BT and I. He and guy he eats with married twin sisters. He 70. So both sisters got Covid. His sister in law now a long hauler. He works at chicken plant. So I ask me being me. Vax?
> Answer I don't think so I got sick once after flu shot.


Mine is scheduled Monday morning.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Are they expecting the South American migraters to bypass the US? Dunno.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Central America... South America is 2022.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Mine is scheduled Monday morning.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Way to go...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Take a while to digest then the back story...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> House flippers leave fliers in my mailbox every week. I won't make any money on this dump, but I won't have any trouble getting rid of it. Actually, my next door neighbors are successful flippers and I'm giving them first crack.


Remember- open concept and lots of white tile


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes, I have been spending more time here.
> 
> I completed my Graduate Certificate in Management, so deferred my studies for a little while deciding on the next units to choose and aligning with the direction I want to go in my career.
> 
> I'll try to tone it down a little...


Congrats!! Don't tone it down. I'm pretty good at just catching the highlights and scrolling right past nonsense. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> crowning about rolex?


That was a Tagline I recalled from years ago. One of the advertisements about achievements


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And chilling on the couch!
> 
> View attachment 15762869
> 
> ...


Look at those heals!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That was a Tagline I recalled from years ago. One of the advertisements about achievements


so it's rolex crowing about the crown. hmmm.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Has Covid affected the real estate market where you are?
> 
> I made a deal on a pre-construction townhouse which was set to complete in Dec 2021, but now has been bumped to Feb 2022. They are still selling, but now the price for a similar unit has jumped up by CDN $200,000 for when I bought in (December).
> 
> So I will be putting my house on the market likely this summer. When I spoke to my realtor recently, he suggested that my listing price should be about $300,000 higher than the last time we talked (December).


It definitely hit CT. People fleeing NYC and starting bidding wars, I hear. Obviously sold too early but if my crystal ball was _that _good, I would have bought Tesla, Alibaba and GameStop...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It definitely hit CT. People fleeing NYC and starting bidding wars, I hear. Obviously sold too early but if my crystal ball was _that _good, I would have bought Tesla, Alibaba and GameStop...


You didn't? 
Last house we sold was June 2006... Think about that. Of course we didn't know.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Has Covid affected the real estate market where you are?
> 
> I made a deal on a pre-construction townhouse which was set to complete in Dec 2021, but now has been bumped to Feb 2022. They are still selling, but now the price for a similar unit has jumped up by CDN $200,000 for when I bought in (December).
> 
> So I will be putting my house on the market likely this summer. When I spoke to my realtor recently, he suggested that my listing price should be about $300,000 higher than the last time we talked (December).


The only problem with a rising real estate market is where you gonna move to? If you stay in the area, you're gonna be paying more for your new home too, right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The only problem with a rising real estate market is where you gonna move to? If you stay in the area, you're gonna be paying more for your new home too, right?


See my earlier post...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The only problem with a rising real estate market is where you gonna move to? If you stay in the area, you're gonna be paying more for your new home too, right?


Did you actually read my post?. Doing good on both ends!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

There's a reason house prices in Bozeman soaring.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> There was an awesome article from Bloomberg in January. It looked back at people that fled big cities 6-9 months prior and asked if they missed it.
> 
> An overwhelming majority of respondents said they want to move back to a city, especially with lower rates and rents.


Mrs. BSF must have read the same article. That's how we're back in NYC. Five months free rent on a 15-month lease...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF must have read the same article. That's how we're back in NYC. Five months free rent on a 15-month lease...


Whoa - that's a serious deal


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Something like that
> 
> Working around the house, no real "schedule", no formality and I felt like okay why do I need a watch?


WTF?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I'll help you out.
> 
> Starting today;
> 
> ...



































An extra one for the effort.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Although some big cities are seeing huge jumps. Just here in DC the constant inventory strain with historically low rates means even worse bidding wars.


Same out here in Maryland. Houses got snapped up within a couple weeks of hitting the market. Our realtor friend said it was crazy, not enough homes for all the buyers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Short vax of the day story : man at meat & 2 talking to Mrs BT and I. He and guy he eats with married twin sisters. He 70. So both sisters got Covid. His sister in law now a long hauler. He works at chicken plant. So I ask me being me. Vax?
> Answer I don't think so I got sick once after flu shot.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> crowing. I like that.


A crow call in Australia can mean something quite different than in other cultures...









Analogue TV moments: Graham Kennedy banned | The New Daily


Graham Kennedy's infamous crow call in March 1975 raised many, many laughs ... but not at the Australian Broadcasting Control Board, as Steve Vizard recalls in his latest instalment of the top moments in analogue TV.




thenewdaily.com.au


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Yes, I have been spending more time here.
> 
> I completed my Graduate Certificate in Management, so deferred my studies for a little while deciding on the next units to choose and aligning with the direction I want to go in my career.
> 
> I'll try to tone it down a little...


Big congrats!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> WTF?
> 
> View attachment 15762895


Or at least why this watch. Considered jumping up to the Lange Saxonia thin since it wears so well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you actually read my post?. Doing good on both ends!


twss


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> A crow call in Australia can mean something quite different than in other cultures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should i eat crow?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Or at least why this watch. Considered jumping up to the Lange Saxonia thin since it wears so well.


I looked at those a bit not long ago. I'm still not sure what I'll go for, but it won't be for years.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Look at those heals!!!


Gotta have 'em when you're 5' 2".

Really have to wonder when 6' models wear them...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...
> 
> My next door neighbour does it too but I question if they really "make" money. I mean, he buys a modest place, spends thousands sprucing it up but the location dictates an upper limit. Not sure if it's worth after all the trouble.


It's probably tolerable as a hobby with benefits, like that Youtuber grey market watch guy except with a lot more drywall dust.

We used to watch Flip Or Flop on HGTV. Learned a lot about how to spot flipper-quality work on homes we were considering. Average-blah neighborhood with an average house and a shiny new interior? Hmm, what did they cheap out on... oh look, it's the original furnace...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, they hide little pieces of gold nuggets in these new cars to mine over the 5 years. They'll be mining my wife's car for years to come. I have threatened them with the Australian Consumer Law and the defects on her car can be classed as a lemon. At the moment, they're canvassing feedback from BMW AP.


Good Luck.

I hope you can get it classified as a lemon and get your money back.

Our consumer law is a bit vague in this area allowing a manufacturer to make "reasonable' attempts to repair a defect, even one that they have failed to previously repair.

Generally though, 3 failed attempts to repair the same issue should be enough.

A previous colleague of mine got his Audi SQ5 taken back after 5 major warranty repairs in the first 12 months, including 3 for the same reason. (Transmission).

To placate him further, the dealer gave him a great discount on a Macan to effectively swap into...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you actually read my post?. Doing good on both ends!


Ahh, gotcha. Missed the distinction between townhouse and house. Some people use them interchangeably and I got 'fused...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I looked at those a bit not long ago. I'm still not sure what I'll go for, but it won't be for years.


I would miss the running seconds on the thin version, but it's my favorite of the group.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...
> 
> My next door neighbour does it too but I question if they really "make" money. I mean, he buys a modest place, spends thousands sprucing it up but the location dictates an upper limit. Not sure if it's worth after all the trouble.


Even worse if you take into account Capital Gains Tax, the gummint takes half of any profit...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Remember- open concept and lots of white tile


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I would miss the running seconds on the thin version, but it's my favorite of the group.


1815 Up/Down is still my leading Lange.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I would miss the running seconds on the thin version, but it's my favorite of the group.


no seconds here


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Today I went to the Omega Boutique in Bondi. I sampled these two watches and I must say they didn't really excite me. The Speedie is nice but way over priced whilst the white SMP was ok but looked a little cartoony for my taste. I can't see myself buying another Omega anytime soon.


















Earlier this morning I went for lunch and a really cool African American waiter was wearing a pre ceramic Submariner, possibly a early 90's model. It looked fantastic.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Almost forgot to show you guys the best part of the day:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Mine is scheduled Monday morning.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You can advertise "Covid safe" straps!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> should i eat crow?


You catch on quick...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> You catch on quick...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


that's what she said and was crowing about


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> no seconds here
> View attachment 15762928


I still think it should be "están las seis". Nothing is more temporary than the time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I still think it should be "están las seis". Nothing is more temporary than the time.


manufacturing defect?

the flow of time is permanent though?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> A crow call in Australia can mean something quite different than in other cultures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. And a TV personality could get banned. 

Karl Stefanovic would have been run out of the country by those rules. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> should i eat crow?


Four and twenty black birds baked in a pie?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta have 'em when you're 5' 2".
> 
> Really have to wonder when 6' models wear them...


I like to look up to my women. Unfortunately I look down on my wife


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Never seen more Rolex watches in one store besides the Diamond district. I must admit one in particular stood out for me.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> manufacturing defect?
> 
> the flow of time is permanent though?


I can't blame the manufacturer for the idiosyncrasies of language. I blame the people who invented it. La gente es lo peor.

And as my piano teacher often reminded me, time is relative.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Good Luck.
> 
> I hope you can get it classified as a lemon and get your money back.
> 
> ...


So the story goes as such. I went to see a Porsche Macan and unbeknownst to me, the missus saw a X3 and was so bowled over that she wanted to buy it. Since she has already given her word, I agreed to buy it and forgone the Macan. I was dreaming of doing burnouts and drag races in my Macan going from red light to red light. Alas, that is not my life. 

Stupid woman. I told her to go sort the crap out herself as I wasn't going to get involved. Let her learn her lesson. She was angry with me and I was going to trade her in as well for a new model. Like F it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Even worse if you take into account Capital Gains Tax, the gummint takes half of any profit...


I considered becoming a builder but margins isn't what it used to be. It's gonna be lots of work for very little reward.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15762915


That's so racist


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Almost forgot to show you guys the best part of the day:


Saved anyone?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Never seen more Rolex watches in one store besides the Diamond district. I must admit one in particular stood out for me.


Thought you were considering the two tone Sub?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't blame the manufacturer for the idiosyncrasies of language. I blame the people who invented it. La gente es lo peor.
> 
> And as my piano teacher often reminded me, time is relative.


busca lo bueno en una persona


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Earlier this morning I went for lunch and a really cool African American waiter was wearing a pre ceramic Submariner, possibly a early 90's model. It looked fantastic.


Wouldn't he be an African Australian?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like to look up to my women. Unfortunately I look down on my wife


put them on a pedestal and then ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So the story goes as such. I went to see a Porsche Macan and unbeknownst to me, the missus saw a X3 and was so bowled over that she wanted to buy it. Since she has already given her word, I agreed to buy it and forgone the Macan. I was dreaming of doing burnouts and drag races in my Macan going from red light to red light. Alas, that is not my life.
> 
> Stupid woman. I told her to go sort the crap out herself as I wasn't going to get involved. Let her learn her lesson. She was angry with me and I was going to trade her in as well for a new model. Like F it.


my boss told me i could get a sports car if i lose weight.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> put them on a pedestal and then ...


Exactly!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I miss @Merv, his musical interludes and his eloquent prose...
[/QUOTE]
Hope this helps...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

LLD on Dirty South shark! Squeezed into 22mm lugs.

23mm - Bro Al made it for my Fifty Fathoms, but too thick for the space between the lug holes and case.

Thanks Bro Al!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> LLD on Dirty South shark! Squeezed into 22mm lugs.
> 
> 23mm - Bro Al made it for my Fifty Fathoms, but too thick for the space between the lug holes and case.
> 
> Thanks Bro Al!


That looks incredible!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> LLD on Dirty South shark! Squeezed into 22mm lugs.
> 
> 23mm - Bro Al made it for my Fifty Fathoms, but too thick for the space between the lug holes and case.
> 
> Thanks Bro Al!


Oh my.

That's a winner...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thought you were considering the two tone Sub?


You talked me out of it.

Edit. They were selling my black GMT LN for $22k. The new 41mm OP blue dial for $15k. I tried it on. It was nice.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Wouldn't he be an African Australian?


Unless we have a place called Orlando, then he stays American.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> LLD on Dirty South shark! Squeezed into 22mm lugs.
> 
> 23mm - Bro Al made it for my Fifty Fathoms, but too thick for the space between the lug holes and case.
> 
> Thanks Bro Al!


Looks great but the shark wouldn't fit on the Fifty Fathoms? What about the beaver?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> LLD on Dirty South shark! Squeezed into 22mm lugs.
> 
> 23mm - Bro Al made it for my Fifty Fathoms, but too thick for the space between the lug holes and case.
> 
> Thanks Bro Al!


nice. Doesnt look squeezed.

wearing your long jeans?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks great but the shark wouldn't fit on the Fifty Fathoms? What about the beaver?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


GF
Amazon has 23mm curved spring bars. That should take care of it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks great but the shark wouldn't fit on the Fifty Fathoms? What about the beaver?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The beaver is also too thick. I'll make it work for something else too.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A Sydney institution.









Harry's Cafe de Wheels







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> GF
> Amazon has 23mm curved spring bars. That should take care of it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The FF uses those pesky thick screw bars.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The beaver is also too thick. I'll make it work for something else too.


wax or shave?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The beaver is also too thick. I'll make it work for something else too.


mine works perfectly


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The beaver is also too thick. I'll make it work for something else too.


Check into the curved spring bars. That should do it. Otherwise they can be thinned out with minimal effort. Just a thin little round file in the end till they fit. Those spring bars must be really close to the case. I would try the little round file and/or a set of the curved spring bars. Don't give up I'm dying to see the beaver tail on that watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The FF uses those pesky thick screw bars.


Oh that's the deal. Just get a set of normal size ones. The tips shouldn't be an issue.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> A Sydney institution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a hot dog junkie. Looks great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Today I’ve decided I’m only buying from one of two brands. Nothing else much impresses me anymore.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Check into the curved spring bars. That should do it. Otherwise they can be thinned out with minimal effort. Just a thin little round file in the end till they fit. Those spring bars must be really close to the case. I would try the little round file and/or a set of the curved spring bars. Don't give up I'm dying to see the beaver tail on that watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


would curved spring bars work even if the edge is flat?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a hot dog junkie. Looks great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If you ever get here, it's my treat.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Today I've decided I'm only buying from one of two brands. Nothing else much impresses me anymore.


what are these lucky two brands sir?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> If you ever get here, it's my treat.


does that go for others as well?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> would curved spring bars work even if the edge is flat?


Should. But never used them. Sappies issue I believe is just the thick spring bars. My Panerai came with thick spring bars. The thinner ones work great for thicker straps.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> does that go for others as well?


godfrey

my daughter wants to go back to bondi beach


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> I miss @Merv, his musical interludes and his eloquent prose...


Hope this helps...





[/QUOTE]The incomparable Mr Jones...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> what are these lucky two brands sir?


Rolex and Grand Seiko.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Rolex and Grand Seiko.


i guess you cant go wrong with both


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The common term in OoO is helium escape wart.


I don't know, playing with a HeV nipple sounds a lot more fun but if you prefer playing with a wart, carry on 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I would take the Breitling over the Omega.


I like the older Breitlings but at the same time they seem like so yesterday. Interesting how some watches age better than others, or at least how our perceptions change with time.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Perhaps a weightier watch may help with the swing better. Just saying...


Isn't a golf swing like a pendulum so the most important thing is to have a well proportioned weight somewhere below your center of gravity. It might explain why **** stars make so many birdies 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dusk.
> 
> View attachment 15762567


How many Starbucks within a 5 min walk. Around five is the new definition of a populated metropolis and together with the Big Mac index are the new tools for national economists 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ what’s the starbucks thing re population called?

i heard of the starbucks index. But it works like the big mac index.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> ^ what's the starbucks thing re population called?
> 
> i heard of the starbucks index. But it works like the big mac index.


godfrey

maybe there should be a rolex index? Or would it essentially be the same throughout the world?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Has Covid affected the real estate market where you are?
> 
> I made a deal on a pre-construction townhouse which was set to complete in Dec 2021, but now has been bumped to Feb 2022. They are still selling, but now the price for a similar unit has jumped up by CDN $200,000 for when I bought in (December).
> 
> So I will be putting my house on the market likely this summer. When I spoke to my realtor recently, he suggested that my listing price should be about $300,000 higher than the last time we talked (December).


Similar trend here starting last spring when many started working from home and wanted more space.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Today I've decided I'm only buying from one of two brands. Nothing else much impresses me anymore.


Which two brands? Seiko and.....?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I don't know, playing with a HeV nipple sounds a lot more fun but if you prefer playing with a wart, carry on
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Both are a lump of skin sitting proud of one's skin surface. Close your eyes and caress them and they feel the same.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like the older Breitlings but at the same time they seem like so yesterday. Interesting how some watches age better than others, or at least how our perceptions change with time.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Both.

The only reason a Submariner is timeless is because they haven't changed the look wholesale unlike the Breitling. They keep changing the bloody dial.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15762880
> 
> 
> Take a while to digest then the back story...


Daughter comes home with deep fried Sushi for dinner?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Which two brands? Seiko and.....?


GS and Rolex. Those Grand Seikos need to be viewed in person to see how remarkable they are. Absolutely flawless. I would have got one by now but the right case with Spring Drive I haven't found yet.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So the story goes as such. I went to see a Porsche Macan and unbeknownst to me, the missus saw a X3 and was so bowled over that she wanted to buy it. Since she has already given her word, I agreed to buy it and forgone the Macan. I was dreaming of doing burnouts and drag races in my Macan going from red light to red light. Alas, that is not my life.
> 
> Stupid woman. I told her to go sort the crap out herself as I wasn't going to get involved. Let her learn her lesson. She was angry with me and I was going to trade her in as well for a new model. Like F it.


My most recent car story went something like, my wife said I could decide between a Subaru or Volvo. I replied the Subaru with the boxer diesel. You've all heard my rants about Volvo repairs (now over 20k in five years), so you know how that "discussion " ended. I've also told my wife several times that I wish she would deal with the repairs but it's as successful as getting our dog to sit on command without a treat 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The beaver is also too thick. I'll make it work for something else too.


Too easy

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Richard Mui, you are famous! I found an article which referenced your post from here in WUS. LOL.









The Resurgence of Two Tone Watches - Scottish Watches


Scottish Watches The Resurgence of Two Tone Watches




www.scottishwatches.co.uk





@mui.richard


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Richard Mui, you are famous! I found an article which referenced your post from here in WUS. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, I listen to the Scottish Watches podcast but I wasn't aware of their articles.

Kudos to Dick's pics.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks for posting, I listen to the Scottish Watches podcast but I wasn't aware of their articles.
> 
> Kudos to Dick's pics.


I only realised after reading the whole article that it was written by a guy called Ralf aka koolpeps


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Delawareguy said:


> timing steaks on the grill is an important thing in my life


Godfrey

Actually I timed chicken breasts with my Sub last night. True versatility!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

qa_ii said:


> I miss @Merv, his musical interludes and his eloquent prose...


Hope this helps...





[/QUOTE]

So awesome

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> no seconds here
> View attachment 15762928


What is that?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> ^ what's the starbucks thing re population called?
> 
> i heard of the starbucks index. But it works like the big mac index.


Economists can estimate how much more valuable real estate is by how many Starbucks are within X distance.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> You talked me out of it.
> 
> Edit. They were selling my black GMT LN for $22k. The new 41mm OP blue dial for $15k. I tried it on. It was nice.


Aus $, right? Just curious, what year is your LN and did you buy it new? I ask because I'm playing with the idea of trading mine for a new or very recent example of the same, or of the 116713LN TT.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> GS and Rolex. Those Grand Seikos need to be viewed in person to see how remarkable they are. Absolutely flawless. I would have got one by now but the right case with Spring Drive I haven't found yet.


I'm actually looking to a 4 hour drive to a GS AD after my second vax in a few weeks.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Economists can estimate how much more valuable real estate is by how many Starbucks are within X distance.


Is there an index or formula?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Books of my youngest


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What is that?


Qlocktwo. A german brand. But tells time in spanish.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks for posting, I listen to the Scottish Watches podcast but I wasn't aware of their articles.
> 
> Kudos to Dick's pics.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Dick's pics have gone viral?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So the story goes as such. I went to see a Porsche Macan and unbeknownst to me, the missus saw a X3 and was so bowled over that she wanted to buy it. Since she has already given her word, I agreed to buy it and forgone the Macan. I was dreaming of doing burnouts and drag races in my Macan going from red light to red light. Alas, that is not my life.


Here in the US, the Macan is thought of as a "chick car" so you might have dodged a bullet...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> How many Starbucks within a 5 min walk. Around five is the new definition of a populated metropolis and together with the Big Mac index are the new tools for national economists
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


What's a "5 min walk?" I just moved from the suburbs...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Is there an index or formula?


Let me check. Articles used to mention it. I believe it's based on number of locations per square mile.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here in the US, the Macan is thought of as a "chick car" so you might have dodged a bullet...


am reminded of this -

a drunk needing to piss walked into the female only toilet with his pants already unzipped, ready to fire (as it were).

the ladies inside shrieked in shock.

one said: what are you doing here? This is for women only.

the drunk (who apparently didn't lose his wit) retorted: well (pointing to you know what), this is for women only too.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Is there an index or formula?











The Starbucks Effect - How It Affects Nearby Properties


“Starbucks Effect” is the created term to describe the phenomena of how a Starbucks retail store opening increases home and property values. Read now.




aipcommercialrealestate.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Let me check. Articles used to mention it. I believe it's based on number of locations per square mile.


pre pandemic, starbucks were ubiquitous. There are even outlets right across each other.

outside our village gates, there used to be at least three starbucks along the main street. Now i think down to two.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> You talked me out of it.
> 
> Edit. They were selling my black GMT LN for $22k. The new 41mm OP blue dial for $15k. I tried it on. It was nice.


AUS or dollars?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> My most recent car story went something like, my wife said I could decide between a Subaru or Volvo. I replied the Subaru with the boxer diesel. You've all heard my rants about Volvo repairs (now over 20k in five years), so you know how that "discussion " ended. I've also told my wife several times that *I wish she would deal with the repairs but it's as successful as getting our dog to sit on command without a treat*
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Dog, is that you?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> My most recent car story went something like, my wife said I could decide between a Subaru or Volvo. I replied the Subaru with the boxer diesel. You've all heard my rants about Volvo repairs (now over 20k in five years), so you know how that "discussion " ended. I've also told my wife several times that I wish she would deal with the repairs but it's as successful as getting our dog to sit on command without a treat
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


well, you know what they say about the swedes, sir.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Daughter comes home with deep fried Sushi for dinner?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


News? Woman a ggmom hadn't seen her ggson in a year. Finally vaxed. Just struck me that at 101 she wouldn't rusk it... Unless kids parents prevented. 
Shoot last March seemed like forever not seeing gkids. And that lasted maybe 6 weeks?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> pre pandemic, starbucks were ubiquitous. There are even outlets right across each other.
> 
> outside our village gates, there used to be at least three starbucks along the main street. Now i think down to two.


Lucky for Starbucks they built an excellent e-commerce and mobile ordering platform before COVID. They did so well that the stock is not considered a "re-opening" trade. Same store sales have done very well in cities, even with the exodus.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Economists can estimate how much more valuable real estate is by how many Starbucks are within X distance.


Interesting. I thought that I was just making this up about Starbucks 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting. I thought that I was just making this up about Starbucks
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Nope! The power of expensive coffee. It means more affluent customers in that area, so rents rise, values rise, etc.

I believe there is a similar Whole Foods phenomenon.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I dunno about Starbucks but I know I would definitely pay more to live very close to Jenna...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For no particular reason but there are too many zeroes out there...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> wax or shave?


Either would do it. I'll get to work. I will report on my progress. The opportunity arises tomorrow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh that's the deal. Just get a set of normal size ones. The tips shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


twss


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For no particular reason but there are too many zeroes out there...
> 
> View attachment 15763680


at least not in this thread


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I dunno about Starbucks but I know I would definitely pay more to live very close to Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 15763668


you dont live together?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh that's the deal. Just get a set of normal size ones. The tips shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The FF screw bars only come in one size. FF size.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The FF screw bars only come in one size. FF size.


F or screw. Size doesnt matter. All come.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Today I've decided I'm only buying from one of two brands. Nothing else much impresses me anymore.


Rolex/Omega? Rolex/Tudor? Rolex/Seiko? Omega/Tudor? Omega/Seiko? Tudor/Seiko?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here in the US, the Macan is thought of as a "chick car" so you might have dodged a bullet...


Was for the wife anyway.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Rolex and Grand Seiko.


NRA

So did one of my guesses work, or did I need the "Grand" in there?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Both are a lump of skin sitting proud of one's skin surface. Close your eyes and caress them and they feel the same.


But if you caress one of them, you might get more of them in other places.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I dunno about Starbucks but I know I would definitely pay more to live very close to Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 15763668


Yeah, just keep a lawyer on retainer.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> News? Woman a ggmom hadn't seen her ggson in a year. Finally vaxed. Just struck me that at 101 she wouldn't rusk it... Unless kids parents prevented.
> Shoot last March seemed like forever not seeing gkids. And that lasted maybe 6 weeks?


We're just leaving after a visit with our kids, partners and 3 grandkids. All in all, 13 in a small Stockholm apartment.

There's nothing that can keep my wife from seeing her grandkids.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here in the US, the Macan is thought of as a "chick car" so you might have dodged a bullet...


I don't pay attention to car stereotypes, but I have to agree that around here, a Macan driver is generally an upscale soccer mom.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't pay attention to car stereotypes, but I have to agree that around here, a Macan driver is generally an upscale soccer mom.


Maybe it's the new Boxster to 911 comparison. You have a Macan, because you couldn't handle / afford the Cayenne?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pongster said:


> you dont live together?


No she lives with me... you didn't know that?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Maybe it's the new Boxster to 911 comparison. You have a Macan, because you couldn't handle / afford the Cayenne?


I bought my old 911 because I didn't want to spend new Boxster money!

Kids not done school yet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> No she lives with me... you didn't know that?


and BSF takes pictures of her behind your back?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> and BSF takes pictures of her behind your back?


Who do you think supplies BSF with the pictures?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> you dont live together?


Mrs. BSF would not be pleased.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, just keep a lawyer on retainer.


Because of me, Jenna has tons of lawyers on retainer in the US and UK.

You want the Canadian office?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Maybe it's the new Boxster to 911 comparison. You have a Macan, because you couldn't handle / afford the Cayenne?


I'm a huge 911 fan but the Boxster is so eminently tossable!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Delawareguy said:


> No she lives with me... you didn't know that?


So that's why she's not available on weekends. Explains a lot.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because of me, Jenna has tons of lawyers on retainer in the US and UK.
> 
> You want the Canadian office?


Conflict of interest. I'll be your lawyer. I'm sure I won't need any other clients.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Conflict of interest. I'll be your lawyer. I'm sure I won't need any other clients.


You're gonna be buying a new 911 every year...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nope! The power of expensive coffee. It means more affluent customers in that area, so rents rise, values rise, etc.
> 
> I believe there is a similar Whole Foods phenomenon.


Yet there are places like here that got their 1st Starbucks last year. Very poor but part of Starbucks equity reach. Even poor people should be able to spend $6 on a speciality drink.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're just leaving after a visit with our kids, partners and 3 grandkids. All in all, 13 in a small Stockholm apartment.
> 
> There's nothing that can keep my wife from seeing her grandkids.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Damn right.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You're gonna be buying a new 911 every year...


Gf.

And encouraging your kids not to apply for scholarships at McGill or Univ of Toronto. "Save it for the kids who really need it."


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I bought my old 911 because I didn't want to spend new Boxster money!
> 
> Kids not done school yet.


You also have great taste. What did you buy? 996, 997, etc?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm a huge 911 fan but the Boxster is so eminently tossable!


Tossable as in agile? Or forget it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF would not be pleased.


so she's the jealous type it seems, huh?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Yet there are places like here that got their 1st Starbucks last year. Very poor but part of Starbucks equity reach. Even poor people should be able to spend $6 on a speciality drink.


Especially when you can load frappacinos with 40 grams of sugar. Pharma needs money too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You're gonna be buying a new 911 every year...


you need a Philippines-based lawyer as well? We have a 911 dealership here as well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Tossable as in agile? Or forget it?


Uber-agile.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Especially when you can load frappacinos with 40 grams of sugar. Pharma needs money too


From yesterday's WSJ:

'Hooked' Review: Lured Into Gluttony


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> you need a Philippines-based lawyer as well? We have a 911 dealership here as well.


I have not stalked contacted Jenna in Asia yet, but it never hurts to be prepared.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"And now a word from our sponsor..."










No, that's not Miranda Kerr...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Off of an MSRP of $5200, this should be at least 30%...
> 
> Did the math - 36% off
> 
> View attachment 15761686


They do that for the white?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> They do that for the white?


They did it for all the ones they carried, though their selection is pretty limited. Right now it's mostly divers and a quartz Tresor, and once in a while they have some Speedy Pros. The sale lasted for a weekend (Presidents' Day, I think, was when I took that screenshot).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Apparently you can call this a James Bond espresso press:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You also have great taste. What did you buy? 996, 997, etc?


996








Or the Miata as Bro Gun likes to call it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> you need a Philippines-based lawyer as well? We have a 911 dealership here as well.


Yeah, give Bro Pong the Asian business. I'm happy with North America.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Richard Mui, you are famous! I found an article which referenced your post from here in WUS. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time for @mui.richard to hit them up, and every other horological blog, with an offer of professional services...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Delawareguy said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Actually I timed chicken breasts with my Sub last night. True versatility!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I bet they turned out better than if you had timed them with an Ωmega...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> 996
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wanted a 90's era to 2010 era Porsche. As I researched them I came to realize this is a money pit that would suck me dry.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Aus $, right? Just curious, what year is your LN and did you buy it new? I ask because I'm playing with the idea of trading mine for a new or very recent example of the same, or of the 116713LN TT.


Mine is 2019. I bought it after it was discontinued from an AD for AUD$11150. The AD is convinced it was literally one of the last batches ever produced.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> AUS or dollars?


AUD. It's just over US$17k


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> NRA
> 
> So did one of my guesses work, or did I need the "Grand" in there?


You need the Grand in there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> I always wanted a 90's era to 2010 era Porsche. As I researched them I came to realize this is a money pit that would suck me dry.
> 
> OoO Baby!


They're not so bad. But I just ordered a set of Michelin Pilot Sports 4S for it. The Toyo Proxes 4s that are on it now are a bit squirmy in the wet.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> AUD. It's just over US$17k


damn... i bought grey but lord


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Mine is 2019. I bought it after it was discontinued from an AD for AUD$11150. The AD is convinced it was literally one of the last batches ever produced.


Nice!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> 996
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look like an MX-5 or Miata.... just saying.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Time for @mui.richard to hit them up, and every other horological blog, with an offer of professional services...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


His photos are really the next level up from all the other watch photos that I've seen in articles.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I bet they turned out better than if you had timed them with an Ωmega...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sacrilegious


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I always wanted a 90's era to 2010 era Porsche. As I researched them I came to realize this is a money pit that would suck me dry.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Well, i don't know if it can suck you dry but you sure will have to throw money at it....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, i don't know if it can suck you dry but you sure will have to throw money at it....


Might be good to go after spending just a few grand rehabbing it --


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> 996
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I remember seeing this picture before. Your car is drool worthy


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> AUD. It's just over US$17k


Are you sure? I've always thought the USD was stronger than the AUD...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Are you sure? I've always thought the USD was stronger than the AUD...


It is. USD$17k is about AUD$22k.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Are you sure? I've always thought the USD was stronger than the AUD...


more like 11,700


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When I meet Jenna, ask me if I'll talk about exchange rates.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When I meet Jenna, ask me if I'll talk about exchange rates.
> 
> View attachment 15764565


Jenna, no international finance, ok?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Might be good to go after spending just a few grand rehabbing it --


I follow Tyler. He seems to be a very likeable person. Per his daughter's request he had that car painted purple. How can you not like him.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Might be good to go after spending just a few grand rehabbing it --


Dealerships are called Stealerships here.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> If it blue it be ti


Yep grade 5 ti


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, don't. Friends don't let friends buy Fortis and talk a bath when selling it. No, no, no


No worries, temptation resisted.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> You didn't?
> Last house we sold was June 2006... Think about that. Of course we didn't know.


We last sold a house in 2006 as well. Now own the one we are in, the Real Estate Agent who appraised it last year rang me a couple of weeks ago and said we should add a hundred grand to it as houses in our area are selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> A crow call in Australia can mean something quite different than in other cultures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still laugh at that he was a genuinely funny man, sad life though.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. And a TV personality could get banned.
> 
> Karl Stefanovic would have been run out of the country by those rules. LOL


Have you noticed that Karl and his brother Peter both wear Rolex Subs? Karl is a member of our old alma mater too, QUT.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> You talked me out of it.
> 
> Edit. They were selling my black GMT LN for $22k. The new 41mm OP blue dial for $15k. I tried it on. It was nice.


I'm very happy that I paid RRP for my DJ.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> my daughter wants to go back to bondi beach


Noosa is nicer.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Apparently you can call this a James Bond espresso press:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, the days Bond wore a waterproof Rolex


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

"Watch brand league table: Rolex is now 25% of the entire Swiss watch industry, here are the other pandemic movers" via @watchville Watch brand league table: Rolex is now 25% of the entire Swiss watch industry, here are the other pandemic movers | Time and Tide Watches


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Noosa is nicer.


It's definitely prettier but more contrived and very tourist driven. Bondi is more real and earthier. Bronte and Coogee even more. Cronulla where I live is a proper Australian Beach where locals live. My favourite area other than where I live is however Manly. The problem is that if you work anywhere south of Sydney Harbour Bridge the traffic is horrendous.

I could however retire in the Northern Beaches because the choices of beaches/cafes are endless.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> We last sold a house in 2006 as well. Now own the one we are in, the Real Estate Agent who appraised it last year rang me a couple of weeks ago and said we should add a hundred grand to it as houses in our area are selling like hot cakes.


We've never sold a house. We're still living in the place we bought in 1987. We're not the new people anymore.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> We've never sold a house. We're still living in the place we bought in 1987. We're not the new people anymore.


Godfrey.

Five of my eight closest neighbors have lived here longer than that.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Cheat meal Saturday.

Chicken Parm (fried in avocado oil)
and grass fed meatballs and bucatini! Yum yum

Also, I bought myself a driving sim rig for the ps5


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Books of my youngest
> View attachment 15763414


All the important education criteria covered...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gentlemen I turn 53 in July. Can’t believe how quickly the years have gone by. When is the best time to retire?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here in the US, the Macan is thought of as a "chick car" so you might have dodged a bullet...


Real men drive old school 911's and deal with weight transfer when cornering...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I turn 53 in July. Can't believe how quickly the years have gone by. *When is the best time to retire?*


Soon. That's what I've been saying for 10 years. This time I mean it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I turn 53 in July. Can't believe how quickly the years have gone by. When is the best time to retire?


lol besides yesterday?

OK on more serious note....1st requirement to enjoy it is being squared away financially 
My original plan was 55 and although doable I waited til 60 course those years were pretty ez as I worked from my barn with BTWD

So I say money and then retire with good health and enjoy the time.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Rolex/Omega? Rolex/Tudor? Rolex/Seiko? Omega/Tudor? Omega/Seiko? Tudor/Seiko?


Ginault/Invicta?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, just keep a lawyer on retainer.


This is where you provide references...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I turn 53 in July. Can't believe how quickly the years have gone by. When is the best time to retire?


Money first. Plus family obligations.

If I could live entirely off my military pension, I would. But I wouldn't be able to feed both MrsBS and Norman with that budget.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I bought my old 911 because I didn't want to spend new Boxster money!
> 
> Kids not done school yet.


Old 911 arguably a better choice anyway...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because of me, Jenna has tons of lawyers on retainer in the US and UK.
> 
> You want the Canadian office?


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> We've never sold a house. We're still living in the place we bought in 1987. We're not the new people anymore.


My parents still live in the house they bought in 1970 while I was in my early stages of gestation.

Last week, though, they alluded to wanting to moving into a smaller place soon, one with less stairs. Maybe as soon as next year. They really really really _really_ want us all to visit for the holidays this winter.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> It's definitely prettier but more contrived and very tourist driven. Bondi is more real and earthier. Bronte and Coogee even more. Cronulla where I live is a proper Australian Beach where locals live. My favourite area other than where I live is however Manly. The problem is that if you work anywhere south of Sydney Harbour Bridge the traffic is horrendous.
> 
> I could however retire in the Northern Beaches because the choices of beaches/cafes are endless.


My Grandparents used to take me to Hastings Point and Kingscliff when I was a youngster in the 60's. I think I will take a drive there with my wife in the near future.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

delco714 said:


> Cheat meal Saturday.
> 
> Chicken Parm (fried in avocado oil)
> and grass fed meatballs and bucatini! Yum yum
> ...





delco714 said:


> Cheat meal Saturday.
> 
> Chicken Parm (fried in avocado oil)
> and grass fed meatballs and bucatini! Yum yum
> ...


We revisited our high school days and had Wavell Specials, a hot dog bun filled with a sausage roll and tomato sauce


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> No worries, temptation resisted.


Good. Did you see the animal in the gif?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> We last sold a house in 2006 as well. Now own the one we are in, the Real Estate Agent who appraised it last year rang me a couple of weeks ago and said we should add a hundred grand to it as houses in our area are selling like hot cakes.


That's equity there for you! Time to upgrade to the coast.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Have you noticed that Karl and his brother Peter both wear Rolex Subs? Karl is a member of our old alma mater too, QUT.


Yes, I am aware of that. He is a few years junior to my wife. She studied film and TV in Kelvin Grove campus.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I'm very happy that I paid RRP for my DJ.


I am just happy for you that you got a Datejust. See the amount of whingers who start threads about not getting a Rolex?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Noosa is nicer.


Agreed. Bondi is so over rated. I once wrote a review on Bondi and it got deleted. The reason was that it went against their policy. LOL.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I turn 53 in July. Can't believe how quickly the years have gone by. When is the best time to retire?


Ha. I'm shooting for 52 if I'm blessed and lucky enough. Guess depends on if your career brings you joy and whatever else


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Cheat meal Saturday.
> 
> Chicken Parm (fried in avocado oil)
> and grass fed meatballs and bucatini! Yum yum
> ...


Nice game set up!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice game set up!


Inspired by my continued feelings of missing the jaaaag


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I turn 53 in July. Can't believe how quickly the years have gone by. When is the best time to retire?


Fully retire? No, never. Semi- retired? Yes. Go semi- retired from 55 (nice round number) as your kids have sort of grown up already.

Take it easy, enjoy life, buy Rolex, go on cruise, go on holidays and tour the country in a caravan before you're too old.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Real men drive old school 911's ans deal with weight transfer when cornering...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Real men ride a Hayabusa.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Money first. Plus family obligations.
> 
> If I could live entirely off my military pension, I would. But I wouldn't be able to feed both MrsBS and Norman with that budget.


You joined the wrong military


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> They're not so bad. But I just ordered a set of Michelin Pilot Sports 4S for it. The Toyo Proxes 4s that are on it now are a bit squirmy in the wet.


The Michelin PSS have been an automatic choice for me for some time.
Great allrounder for a performance tyre...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Old 911 arguably a better choice anyway...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My Grandparents used to take me to Hastings Point and Kingscliff when I was a youngster in the 60's. I think I will take a drive there with my wife in the near future.


Got a friend who lives in Kingscliff


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You joined the wrong military


Would be totally different if I had gone the officer route instead of enlisted.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Dealerships are called Stealerships here.


Liked for truth.

Some marques are worse than others though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> I still laugh at that he was a genuinely funny man, sad life though.


Comic genius...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I have not stalked contacted Jenna in Asia yet, but it never hurts to be prepared.


we will reimburse you all retainers paid if you refer to us the due diligence examination of Jenna. I might take just about two weeks.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> 996
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i also like the 996. Much criticized. But i dont care.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I turn 53 in July. Can't believe how quickly the years have gone by. When is the best time to retire?


Yesterday...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> lol besides yesterday?
> 
> OK on more serious note....1st requirement to enjoy it is being squared away financially
> My original plan was 55 and although doable I waited til 60 course those years were pretty ez as I worked from my barn with BTWD
> ...


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Nice.
> Pictures please...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Cheat meal Saturday.
> 
> Chicken Parm (fried in avocado oil)
> and grass fed meatballs and bucatini! Yum yum
> ...


Yum and fun...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> I always wanted a 90's era to 2010 era Porsche. As I researched them I came to realize this is a money pit that would suck me dry.
> 
> OoO Baby!


there are also other money pits that sucks you dry.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Noosa is nicer.


is it in Sydney also sir? Would love to visit. Regardless where.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> All the important education criteria covered...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


there's one more topic. But the diaper book club doesnt carry it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Would be totally different if I had gone the officer route instead of enlisted.


And if you were in Australia, you'll be well looked after.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i also like the 996. Much criticized. But i dont care.


Godfrey

mine says hi.









thinking of selling this though and getting a newer one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Liked for truth.
> 
> Some marques are worse than others though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. Like you see how many 3 year old Porsches being listed for sale. Most owners who were not prepared get a shock at the first service and decided to sell before the next service


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> there are also other money pits that sucks you dry.


Gold digger?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> mine says hi.
> View attachment 15764927
> ...


Sell. I was always bugged by those head lamps


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sell. I was always bugged by those head lamps


will ride it dry first. Or whatever is the suck it dry equivalent for cars.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Participated in an ebay auction. Ending 8am my time. Woke up late. 10am. So I lost. Argh.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> will ride it dry first. Or whatever is the suck it dry equivalent for cars.


I like them wet


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Participated in an ebay auction. Ending 8am my time. Woke up late. 10am. So I lost. Argh.


you don't use something like bidnapper? snipe


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I turn 53 in July. Can't believe how quickly the years have gone by. When is the best time to retire?


OoO started in 2017


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> there are also other money pits that sucks you dry.


A skilled mistress?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> you don't use something like bidnapper? snipe


i dont. What's that? An app?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> A skilled mistress?


tell us more sir


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> tell us more sir


Solicitor-client privilege prevents me from elaborating.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i dont. What's that? An app?


yes website...i;m sure there are many variations today but you prime it with your max bid on an item and it bids at the last millisecond





__





Bidnapper - Free eBay Auction Sniper.


Bidnapper is an eBay auction sniper for bidding, sniping, and winning by bidding in the last second.



www.bidnapper.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> yes website...i;m sure there are many variations today but you prime it with your max bid on an item and it bids at the last millisecond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gf 
used variation for mileposts lol


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Economists can estimate how much more valuable real estate is by how many Starbucks are within X distance.


Closest one is about 45 miles....


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

OP39 Timekeeping report: a few minutes ago, I unscrewed the crown for the first time since DST ended on Nov. 1, 2020.
It lost 7 seconds during that 133 days, averaging -0.05 spd.

This is about the same as the preceding winter. On the other hand, it kept about -0.2 in the intervening period of DST as I recall, so it either runs a little slower in warm weather or my behavior is consistently different at that time of year.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> there are also other money pits that *sucks you dry. *


At least you get something in return...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> used variation for mileposts lol


And I just thought you had multiple screens open and posted simultaneously...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> OP39 Timekeeping report: a few minutes ago, I unscrewed the crown for the first time since DST ended on Nov. 1, 2020.
> It lost 7 seconds during that 133 days, averaging -0.05 spd.
> 
> This is about the same as the preceding winter. On the other hand, it kept about -0.2 in the intervening period of DST as I recall, so it either runs a little slower in warm weather or my behavior is consistently different at that time of year.


That's seriously impressive.

Almost into HAQ territory...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> At least you get something in return...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


well yes. But if analyzed further, she's the one who got something from you.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This would be a nice Rolex Combo


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> This would be a nice Rolex Combo


So it's called " green on the outside, green on the inside" right?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> This would be a nice Rolex Combo


my one-two rolex combo would be a DD in PM plus a SubND in SS.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> That's seriously impressive.
> 
> Almost into HAQ territory...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


More impressive is BW taking note of it all.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> That's seriously impressive.
> 
> Almost into HAQ territory...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I'm very happy with the timekeeping. I'm preparing myself for it to turn more normal when it eventually gets serviced.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> More impressive is BW taking note of it all.


It all started shortly after I first got it. I saw after a week that it was just a tad slow, so I set it one minute ahead and waited for it to break even. It never did because of the next time change.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> More impressive is BW taking note of it all.


We're watch nerds.
It's what we do.

Some have spreadsheets.

No-one I know is that bad of course...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> We're watch nerds.
> It's what we do.
> 
> Some have spreadsheets.
> ...


i heard of some documenting a watch he wears daily.

i have a spreadsheet of all my purchases. I am now updating it with serial number info because of some of the threads re thefts.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When I meet Jenna, ask me if I'll talk about exchange rates.
> 
> View attachment 15764565


I don't think Jenna's that type of girl, or so I've been told by her mother. 59, BT and I were all invited for Afternoon Tea to reassure her about a certain OoO stalker 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Cheat meal Saturday.
> 
> Chicken Parm (fried in avocado oil)
> and grass fed meatballs and bucatini! Yum yum
> ...


That's one way for keeping the wifey off the road 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen I turn 53 in July. Can't believe how quickly the years have gone by. When is the best time to retire?


The day before you start asking yourself that type of question 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> lol besides yesterday?
> 
> OK on more serious note....1st requirement to enjoy it is being squared away financially
> My original plan was 55 and although doable I waited til 60 course those years were pretty ez as I worked from my barn with BTWD
> ...


NRA

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yesterday!! But the wife won't let me yet *?*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yes website...i;m sure there are many variations today but you prime it with your max bid on an item and it bids at the last millisecond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Although I don't bid much on eBay, in fact, never but always good to know - just in case


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yesterday!! But the wife won't let me yet **


Lmao. 
Hey Clive. Good to see you in the OoO.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> OP39 Timekeeping report: a few minutes ago, I unscrewed the crown for the first time since DST ended on Nov. 1, 2020.
> It lost 7 seconds during that 133 days, averaging -0.05 spd.
> 
> This is about the same as the preceding winter. On the other hand, it kept about -0.2 in the intervening period of DST as I recall, so it either runs a little slower in warm weather or my behavior is consistently different at that time of year.


I think temperature affects it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao.
> Hey Clive. Good to see you in the OoO.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Wondered what it was all about, and decided I would come and have a look ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That's seriously impressive.
> 
> Almost into HAQ territory...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Time to get that Rolex?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> This would be a nice Rolex Combo


Yes to GMT Master II
No to Cermit.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15764905


1954-5?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> We're watch nerds.
> It's what we do.
> 
> Some have spreadsheets.
> ...


I do the same on most of my watches. If my phone didn't need resetting I'd have timed then for over 4 years...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> OP39 Timekeeping report: a few minutes ago, I unscrewed the crown for the first time since DST ended on Nov. 1, 2020.
> It lost 7 seconds during that 133 days, averaging -0.05 spd.
> 
> This is about the same as the preceding winter. On the other hand, it kept about -0.2 in the intervening period of DST as I recall, so it either runs a little slower in warm weather or my behavior is consistently different at that time of year.


PO 166 days +0.0 spd. Omega beats Rolex by 0.05 spd 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Wondered what it was all about, and decided I would come and have a look


Please stick around for a bit. The best of WUS is in this thread. And welcome.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Please stick around for a bit. The best of WUS is in this thread. And welcome.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


plus one


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> 1954-5?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


it's a cal 561 from ~1969 sir.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Please stick around for a bit. The best of WUS is in this thread. And welcome.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks.

Should I lie down and tell you all about my childhood?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Wondered what it was all about, and decided I would come and have a look


This is where we get away from the usual madness and dive right into bordering insane!

Welcome!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> This is where we get away from the usual madness and dive right into bordering insane!
> 
> Welcome!


Is Bruce rodgering a bad guy or winding up his Panerai.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Or maybe it’s and Auto? Then you could do both at once?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Or maybe it's and Auto? Then you could do both at once?


The official OoO answer, to almost anything... is always BOTH.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> The official OoO answer, to almost anything... is always BOTH.


I will make a mental note of both your answers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Or maybe it's and Auto? *Then you could do both at once?*


You'll fit in fine. You are already quoting the right answer


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You'll fit in fine. You are already quoting the right answer


After a lifetime of rodgering bad guys and hand winding Panerais I am suitably qualified for "Both"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> it's a cal 561 from ~1969 sir.


Interesting. I thought the shark tooth hour markers were only on early (mid 1950s) pieces.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting. I thought the shark tooth hour markers were only on early (mid 1950s) pieces.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


actually i do not know for sure. I just dated from the movement number using the online databases. The seller had no idea when it was from.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> actually i do not know for sure. I just dated from the movement number using the online databases. The seller had no idea when it was from.


You might take a look using Omega's database. This is a search for Constellation's using the 561 movement.









Vintage Swiss Watches | OMEGA®


Exceptional watchmaking and timeless elegance: discover the most famous OMEGA® vintage watches, from James Bond's Seamaster Diver 300M in Goldeneye to the first watch on the Moon, and much more! See all the iconic models – and true pieces of history – created by OMEGA® over the years!




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Time to get that Rolex?


No.
Promotion came through, but not enough $$$$ yet...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## narembeen (Apr 11, 2020)

Black5 said:


> No.
> Promotion cane through, but not enough $$$$ yet...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Is that why you are attacking others who own Rolex's mate?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Should I lie down and tell you all about my childhood?


What?

Do you think we are a bunch of weirdos?

Of course we don't want to know about your childhood.

Your life started when you got your first watch...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ooh a fight already and I’ve only just got here 🤗

It’s just like the Rolex forum......

Oh it is 😋


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

narembeen said:


> Is that why you are attacking others who own Rolex's mate?


Not at all.

I only go after liars and cheats...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Wondered what it was all about, and decided I would come and have a look ?


I'll save you from reading a few thousand pages: OoO is all about everything and nothing 










welcome


----------



## narembeen (Apr 11, 2020)

Black5 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I only go after liars and cheats...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Liars and cheats? oh do tell?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes to GMT Master II
> No to Cermit.


Is the colour of envy green ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

narembeen said:


> Liars and cheats? oh do tell?


darn where's that damn ignore button again


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> darn where's that damn ignore button again


GF

found it!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> You might take a look using Omega's database. This is a search for Constellation's using the 561 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked my correspondence with the seller again. Seems he was the one who mentioned 1969. Maybe i need to have the caseback opened again. Been a while. Thanks for this resource sir.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> found it!


So did I...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## narembeen (Apr 11, 2020)

Black5 said:


> So did I...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Doesnt matter, I can still contribute to this thread now and you wont see what I have written.

So why does it irk you so much that I have a rolex and you dont Black5? Taking screenshots and holding onto them for six months is really really weird mate.


----------



## narembeen (Apr 11, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> found it!


That took you 15 minutes? Riiight...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I checked my correspondence with the seller again. Seems he was the one who mentioned 1969. Maybe i need to have the caseback opened again. Been a while. Thanks for this resource sir.


godfrey

it's a 17xxxxxx serial. Online resources date it to 1959-1960.


----------



## narembeen (Apr 11, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> found it!


I found it to, in three seconds.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of 1950s watches, am looking for 1900s, 1930s and 1940s watches. Even 1800s. I think i have the other decades covered. Any suggestions?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

narembeen said:


> I found it to, in three seconds.


I found it now can someone explain how I use it please 🧐


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> I found it now can someone explain how I use it please ?


Damn I think I've done it wrong....... I've ignored myself........something only my wife does usually.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yesterday!! But the wife won't let me yet *?*


First visit here? Welcome to a safe place.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for sharing. Although I don't bid much on eBay, in fact, never but always good to know - just in case


Only way to go there... Used to be more active.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think temperature affects it.


Or time of the year


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Wondered what it was all about, and decided I would come and have a look 👍


Good way to up post count.... Uh never mind.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Good way to up post count.... Uh never mind.


LOL. Clive is like Top Twenty. I think I just overtook him as I was on over drive this weekend. So many new threads....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Should I lie down and tell you all about my childhood?


Only the first watch part


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Clive is like Top Twenty. I think I just overtook him as I was on over drive this weekend. So many new threads....


Yeah I remember when I passed him. Question is will I remember when you pass me. I estimate about 3 months. Looks like I have chance at gun again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> mine says hi.
> View attachment 15764927
> ...


Hated the Boxster headlights on my 996. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough once the 997 came out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> What?
> 
> Do you think we are a bunch of weirdos?
> 
> ...


Nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> I found it now can someone explain how I use it please 🧐


just ignore


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sell. I was always bugged by those head lamps


Dog speaks the truth.

NRA.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

narembeen said:


> Is that why you are attacking others who own Rolex's mate?


Hope you aren't here to attack.... Never ends well here. Leave it out there.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hated the Boxster headlights on my 996. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough once the 997 came out.


hopefully one of these days i can afford a 997 or a 992. I have given up on a 993.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Ooh a fight already and I've only just got here ?
> 
> It's just like the Rolex forum......
> 
> Oh it is ?


We do our best to keep it out there. Sometimes tho


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I remember when I passed him. Question is will I remember when you pass me. I estimate about 3 months. Looks like I have chance at gun again.


Now's the best time. Gun is off on a short holiday. Hurry up


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dog speaks the truth.
> 
> NRA.


Bro Dog always speaks the truth. The truth sets you free.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> hopefully one of these days i can afford a 997 or a 992. I have given up on a 993.


Loved the sound of my 997. Just classic!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> hopefully one of these days i can afford a 997 or a 992. I have given up on a 993.


GT3 RS?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> We do our best to keep it out there. Sometimes tho
> View attachment 15765602


Ah... the owl


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> GT3 RS?


not aiming for those. Am happy with the base models.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Loved the sound of my 997. Just classic!


taken Jenna for a spin?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> taken Jenna for a spin?


It would be ungentlemanly for me to say.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Betterthere said:


> yes website...i;m sure there are many variations today but you prime it with your max bid on an item and it bids at the last millisecond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used bidnapper for years...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Damn I think I've done it wrong....... I've ignored myself........something only my wife does usually.


I pressed on the intruders icon and then ignore. First time I've had to use this option.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Loved the sound of my 997. Just classic!


better than a V8?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> better than a V8?


Different. The V8 rumbles but the naturally-aspirated 6 banger just screams. Mrs. BSF said she could hear me coming down the street.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Hope you aren't here to attack.... Never ends well here. Leave it out there.





rjohnson56 said:


> I pressed on the intruders icon and then ignore. First time I've had to use this option.


thats what I did wrong then, I was told on here it was always "Both"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of screaming (hot)...










Yes, we're talking about you.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Different. The V8 rumbles but the naturally-aspirated 6 banger just screams. Mrs. BSF said she could hear me coming down the street.


#tooeasy


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's one way for keeping the wifey off the road
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Speak of the devil

#licenserevoked


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Speak of the devil
> 
> #licenserevoked
> View attachment 15765957


I prefer this method......


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Speak of the devil
> 
> #licenserevoked
> View attachment 15765957


Nice setup. Which game is that?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> We do our best to keep it out there. Sometimes tho
> View attachment 15765602


There was a screech owl hunting in the back yard last night. My wife was on a Zoom call and people commented on how it startled her.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Speak of the devil
> 
> #licenserevoked
> View attachment 15765957


My uncle raced for a long time and in his retirement worked at place that had a simulator used for F1 driver training. I got about 20 minutes on it. If I wasn't absurdly slow, I crashed.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Only the first watch part


 My father left me a watch, he kept it safe for over 20 years......










Everyone told me I should keep it.... but come on it had been up his arse!! So I bought a Swatch.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Speaking of 1950s watches, am looking for 1900s, 1930s and 1940s watches. Even 1800s. I think i have the other decades covered. Any suggestions?


At the rate the monarchy seems to be collapsing, maybe this will be up for sale soon


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nice setup. Which game is that?


Wrc9

It's SUPER challenging.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> My uncle raced for a long time and in his retirement worked at place that had a simulator used for F1 driver training. I got about 20 minutes on it. If I wasn't absurdly slow, I crashed.


Yeah it's kind of like that.. having said that when I was in Phuket Thailand there was a VR arcade with a full seated F1 sim.. and I absolutely crushed it.. it was so much fun


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yesterday!! But the wife won't let me yet *?*


Good to see you here mate.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

manofrolex said:


>


Jman, that looks so cool.. Is it still snowing?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> Good to see you here mate.


Didn't realise this was where all the big hitters hung out ?

Is Sporty here as well??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> #tooeasy


Where u been?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


>


Hey, look who's here!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


>


Well look who visited...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Didn't realise this was where all the big hitters hung out ?
> 
> Is Sporty here as well??


Many of our big hitters disappear from time to time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Many of our big hitters disappear from time to time.


But reappear shortly after?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> I found it now can someone explain how I use it please 🧐


You press it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Speak of the devil
> 
> #licenserevoked
> View attachment 15765957


Man... I want a driving setup.... but we'd have to buy a TV...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> You press it.


Did, both times.

Trouble was second time he came back again....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Fawking hell I didn't think I'd get this milestone.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> But reappear shortly after?


Sometimes... Once in a while members fight... Sometimes they make up like the epic G and Sap did.. Sometimes they get pi$$ed and go away for good... Some like @Merv just go dormant for a while... Newbies come in to fight or speedpost.. Stays interesting


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Did, both times.
> 
> Trouble was second time he came back again....


Yeah it's a 1 push


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah it's a 1 push


But I was told it had to be "Both" on this thread?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I pressed on the intruders icon and then ignore. First time I've had to use this option.


Well the new software ignore works much better than the old. Not only are posts ignored but also the posts if quoted do not show up. It works sort of like the vax, if enough hit ignore it just disappears.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Jman, that looks so cool.. Is it still snowing?


Jenna, why's it snowing where you're at? You said you were vacationing with your mom in Australia. You never said anything about Jman...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna, why's it snowing where you're at? You said you were vacationing with your mom in Australia. You never said anything about Jman...
> 
> View attachment 15766265


Man, you really do have a Jenna gif for everything


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@jorgenl i thought of you when I read this post








Brands with "Rolex" Potential ?


The CEO of Patek said something along the lines of, "we must protect the brand for both the company and the customer". What he means is rarity = value. It's a long-term strategy but a sound one. He's telling his clients he takes the longevity of the value's product seriously and protecting the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Didn't realise this was where all the big hitters hung out
> 
> Is Sporty here as well??


He got butt hurt here a while back and never came back to the gang. He got feelings I suppose. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> He got butt hurt here a while back and never came back to the gang. He got feelings I suppose.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sporty with feelings...... now that's a thought ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

manofrolex said:


>


Jman!!! Glad you checked in. Enjoy that cold white shyt.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Sporty with feelings...... now that's a thought


That's my polite way of saying he's a B. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Didn't realise this was where all the big hitters hung out ?
> 
> Is Sporty here as well??


Sporty will make cameo appearances now and then. As B5 said, OoO has only entry pass and no exit..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Man, you really do have a Jenna gif for everything


JennaMAN....


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Fawking hell I didn't think I'd get this milestone.
> 
> View attachment 15766246


That's a good snipe


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

One more


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Sporty will make cameo appearances now and then. As B5 said, OoO has only entry pass and no exit..


Sporty has been banned. You need to keep up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> One more


Hello stranger! Welcome back, Man of Rolex.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> One more


IT'S BLUE


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sporty has been banned. You need to keep up.


Again...i thought he was back ..


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Again...i thought he was back ..


He was, and then he got banned again.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's a good snipe


Dude, like a month ago I remembered that I used to be the only one chasing "straight flush" milestones in the old OoO thread, and that another one - the _last_ one for a long time if you count "67,890" as illegitimate compared to "678,910" - was on its way.

I also realized that I don't know where any of our decks of cards went, so rather than turn the house upside down for a stupid photo, I did an image search for "playing cards straight 56789" and got lucky earlier this morning with that pic.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> He was, and then he got banned again.


I don't know if it's permanent this time round? It seemed a bit of a shame as the others who were laying it into him got off scot free.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Where u been?


brother dick has been photographing for online watch magazine articles. There's a link somewhere here i think.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't know if it's permanent this time round? It seemed a bit of a shame as the others who were laying it into him got off scot free.


Yeah, I don't know if I like how these things get called. But I don't want to break the rules about questioning mods' decisions so I'll just leave it. It's only a free-to-use website, after all.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Norman is rightfully unimpressed by the switch to the pressed-leather "croc" strap.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, look who's here!


You mean , there ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Incoming! Omega arrived in the mail:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> You mean , there ...


better there


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> better there


Better there not there?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Incoming! Omega arrived in the mail:
> 
> View attachment 15766669


Could just eat a McD fish


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Incoming! Omega arrived in the mail:
> 
> View attachment 15766669


Show us a wrist shot


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> You mean , there ...


Much snow?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> You mean , there ...





Pongster said:


> better there





Betterthere said:


> Better there not there?


So many theres here.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Could just eat a McD fish


You're using the word "fish" generously there


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> You're using the word "fish" generously there


It's wild Alaska pollock if I remember correctly... I used to give BTWD those same fish oil tabs


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> So many theres here.


I should lift weights again


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Show us a wrist shot


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Norman is rightfully unimpressed by the switch to the pressed-leather "croc" strap.
> 
> View attachment 15766639


Norman is a cat with exquisite taste and impeccable standards.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hated the Boxster headlights on my 996. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough once the 997 came out.


Yeah, I get that. Just glad I don't see them when I'm driving.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15766709


I mean, best Omega wrist shot ever


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> JennaMAN....


BJF


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

manofrolex said:


>


Lose a ski Jman?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Better there not there?


That's cheesy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15766709


Can you tell the time for when to pop those pills?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't know if it's permanent this time round? It seemed a bit of a shame as the others who were laying it into him got off scot free.


It's like the woke crew going after Piers Morgan.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> It's like the woke crew going after Piers Morgan.


He resigned I believe?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> He resigned I believe?


Megan made a complaint to the network.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's like the woke crew going after Piers Morgan.


He's a good journalist but I don't quite like him though


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Megan made a complaint to the network.


Glad I didn't waste time watching said interview.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's a good journalist but I don't quite like him though


Like should have nothing to do with it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can you tell the time for when to pop those pills?


She's got me taking so many supplements that I use my AW's timer to space them out while not forgetting them. There's this one, plus two capsules of maqui berry (sp?), plus three veggie multivitamins. Taking all six at once makes my stomach feel junky, but spread out over three hours, they're okay.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Man, you really do have a Jenna gif for everything


I found a jenna gif he cant post,,,she was more desperate in her early career


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> BJF


A Big Like!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I found a jenna gif he cant post,,,she was more desperate in her early career


I might've found it, too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I found a jenna gif he cant post,,,she was more desperate in her early career


We all make mistakes when we're young.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Found on reddit:


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Much snow?


Mucho mucho snow


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Lose a ski Jman?


Never but then ...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> @jorgenl i thought of you when I read this post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure why? What am i missing? I am pretty feckin far from a patek pretty boy?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Found on reddit:
> 
> View attachment 15766799


A Major LIke.

















Think of it as having a time machine...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's a good journalist but I don't quite like him though


He is a wankah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Not sure why? What am i missing? I am pretty feckin far from a patek pretty boy?


In the post I think I posted they mentioned burberry


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> In the post I think I posted they mentioned burberry
> View attachment 15766821


Aah ok. I also like to think that I'm pretty feckin far from chav ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Aah ok. I also like to think that I'm pretty feckin far from chav ;-)


And I don't know what is


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

3/4 of pub floor is in. Old back is broke. Should be stained and polyurethaned soon


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Reward after breaking back...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Found on reddit:
> 
> View attachment 15766799


I like this. Thanks bro.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Like should have nothing to do with it.


You're right but I still don't like him


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> She's got me taking so many supplements that I use my AW's timer to space them out while not forgetting them. There's this one, plus two capsules of maqui berry (sp?), plus three veggie multivitamins. Taking all six at once makes my stomach feel junky, but spread out over three hours, they're okay.


She's ensuring that you remain healthy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Found on reddit:
> 
> View attachment 15766799


I concur


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're right but I still don't like him


I gave you a like.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> He is a wankah


I was being kind


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I gave you a like.


Me too


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> And I don't know what is


Me neither.

I "understand" what Patek is saying, but pretty it's snooty hahah


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I found a jenna gif he cant post,,,she was more desperate in her early career


let the collective OoO be the judge of whether it can be posted or not.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Where u been?


Just busy, no biggie. Thanks for asking


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Just busy, no biggie. Thanks for asking


Busy is good


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Found on reddit:
> 
> View attachment 15766799


I will share this with my kids and start living in an alternate reality...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Just busy, no biggie. Thanks for asking


Good to know that work is picking up for you Richard...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I will share this with my kids and start living in an alternate reality...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I live in an alternate reality. It's called Watch U Seek.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Good to know that work is picking up for you Richard...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


He didn't say he was working. All he said was he was as busy.

Busy with... gardening? Sweeping the driveway? Washing the toilets? Making videos?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He didn't say he was working. All he said was he was as busy.
> 
> Busy with... gardening? Sweeping the driveway? Washing the toilets? Making videos?


Photographing watches for his portfolio...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Photographing watches for his portfolio....


Might also be,

Photographing watches for sale...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Might also be,
> 
> Photographing watches for sale...





Black5 said:


> Good to know that work is picking up for you Richard...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You'll know the correct answer - both.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


>


Looks like home 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Lose a ski Jman?


Or he's got the right number of skies for his number of legs. Has anyone ever seen Jman with two legs?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Found on reddit:
> 
> View attachment 15766799


Thanks for posting!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> let the collective OoO be the judge of whether it can be posted or not.


No question it cant


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Photographing watches for his portfolio...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Might also be,
> 
> Photographing watches for sale...





mui.richard said:


> You'll know the correct answer - both.


Holiday snaps, eh, 'he asked him knowingly'?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Holiday snaps, eh, 'he asked him knowingly'?


Isn't that obvious?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Or he's got the right number of skies for his number of legs. Has anyone ever seen Jman with two legs?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That's true. He never told us he had 2 legs.

For the record, I have 2.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> No question it cant


Blur some bits out and post it!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

1st round Moderna done. See y’all on the other side. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Blur some bits out and post it!


Not a fan, Sap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> 1st round Moderna done. See y'all on the other side.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I still feel achy joints hurt a month after 2nd.

Course I felt that way before any shots.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I might've found it, too.





jason10mm said:


> I found a jenna gif he cant post,,,she was more desperate in her early career


Let's just say there's always "Room at the top".


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I still feel achy joints hurt a month after 2nd.
> 
> Course I felt that way before any shots.


_"Will I be able to play the piano after these shots?"_


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Let's just say there's always "Room at the top".


Yup, that was it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Let's just say there's always "Room at the top".


So sayeth Jenna's old blouse...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been a while...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

A moment ago an unusual guest has visited me - a common eared owl. She must have been hunting in the neighborhood and she had hit the patio door glass. He is slightly shocked. I left it in the garage to recover, then I'll have a look at it. On the terrace, the neighbor's cat could have caught her ... She had recovered already. Only a small photo session and the long-haired girl regained her freedom!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> A moment ago an unusual guest has visited me - a common eared owl. She must have been hunting in the neighborhood and she had hit the patio door glass. He is slightly shocked. I left it in the garage to recover, then I'll have a look at it. On the terrace, the neighbor's cat could have caught her ... She had recovered already. Only a small photo session and the long-haired girl regained her freedom!
> View attachment 15768054
> View attachment 15768060


Beautiful... Good job


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> A moment ago an unusual guest has visited me - a common eared owl. She must have been hunting in the neighborhood and she had hit the patio door glass. He is slightly shocked. I left it in the garage to recover, then I'll have a look at it. On the terrace, the neighbor's cat could have caught her ... She had recovered already. Only a small photo session and the long-haired girl regained her freedom!
> View attachment 15768054
> View attachment 15768060


Oof!

They sell sheets of dots now that you can put on your window glass to help birds see it. They'll hardly block your view, either -- they're just 1cm squares spaced like 10cm apart in a grid. But they're enough to grab a bird's vision so they can turn away at the last second (or at least brace and slow for impact).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> lol besides yesterday?
> 
> OK on more serious note....1st requirement to enjoy it is being squared away financially
> My original plan was 55 and although doable I waited til 60 course those years were pretty ez as I worked from my barn with BTWD
> ...


There are so many factors involved regarding retirement, each of us must decide on an individual basis when it's time to begin one's permanent vacation AKA retirement. Of course being financially viable is the first requirement as you said.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> A moment ago an unusual guest has visited me - a common eared owl. She must have been hunting in the neighborhood and she had hit the patio door glass. He is slightly shocked. I left it in the garage to recover, then I'll have a look at it. On the terrace, the neighbor's cat could have caught her ... She had recovered already. Only a small photo session and the long-haired girl regained her freedom!
> View attachment 15768054
> View attachment 15768060


At first I thought it was a stuffed toy! Nice work Mario!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

When I realized I had almost 300 posts to read, I abruptly decided to scroll down without reading. Hopefully I didn’t miss too much.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> When I realized I had almost 300 posts to read, I abruptly decided to scroll down without reading. Hopefully I didn't miss too much.


Hopefully you stopped to admire Jenna...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> At first I thought it was a stuffed toy! Nice work Mario!


This long-eared hair has beautiful eyes and at the same time dangerous. If my woman had such eyes, I would only have to do it from behind ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Weekend wears...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That's true. He never told us he had 2 legs.
> 
> For the record, I have 2.


And a shorter third leg in between the two?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> 1st round Moderna done. See y'all on the other side.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been a while...
> 
> View attachment 15767626


That is just such a classic


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> A moment ago an unusual guest has visited me - a common eared owl. She must have been hunting in the neighborhood and she had hit the patio door glass. He is slightly shocked. I left it in the garage to recover, then I'll have a look at it. On the terrace, the neighbor's cat could have caught her ... She had recovered already. Only a small photo session and the long-haired girl regained her freedom!
> View attachment 15768054
> View attachment 15768060


Good on you!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> There are so many factors involved regarding retirement, each of us must decide on an individual basis when it's time to begin one's permanent vacation AKA retirement. Of course being financially viable is the first requirement as you said.


I don't know about full retirement. I told the missus that I would like to keep myself mentally alert and carry on in a small consulting role or minor contracts off and on till I can do no more. It's not about not enjoying my old age but it more about being useful. I have friends who have worked till they are well into their seventies not because they need the cash but because it's nice to go about and do things and be involved in industry.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> When I realized I had almost 300 posts to read, I abruptly decided to scroll down without reading. Hopefully I didn't miss too much.


No you didn't.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> This long-eared hair has beautiful eyes and at the same time dangerous. If my woman had such eyes, I would only have to do it from behind ...


LOL. Lucky for you then.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't know about full retirement. I told the missus that I would like to keep myself mentally alert and carry on in a small consulting role or minor contracts off and on till I can do no more. It's not about not enjoying my old age but it more about being useful. I have friends who have worked till they are well into their seventies not because they need the cash but because it's nice to go about and do things and be involved in industry.


Exactly and couldn't have expressed your take on the situation any better. It's all about making a contribution to others / being useful.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Exactly and couldn't have expressed your take on the situation any better. It's all about making a contribution to others / being useful.


What about you bro 59? Do you still consult on the hospital? I take it you still keep your registration active?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What about you bro 59? Do you still consult on the hospital? I take it you still keep your registration active?


Yep medical license is still active and have sheltered for the past year but got COVID19 anyhow. I plan to fill in for resident supervision on an as needed basis in the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rough day really really rough day


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dayuum dude you are getting good


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Dayuum dude you are getting good


I REALLY love this strap and haven't even had a chance to wear it anywhere yet. Been anticipating this color strap since the first orange one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yep medical license is still active and have sheltered for the past year but got COVID19 anyhow. I plan to fill in for resident supervision on an as needed basis in the next 4-6 weeks.


Thanks for validating my thoughts about being useful in old age. Nothing beats experience and you're a good example of one who's still giving back to the profession. I am sure the residents will be all ears.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Rough day really really rough day


What a hard life


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And a shorter third leg in between the two?


Still use word shorter? Ptsd


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't know about full retirement. I told the missus that I would like to keep myself mentally alert and carry on in a small consulting role or minor contracts off and on till I can do no more. It's not about not enjoying my old age but it more about being useful. I have friends who have worked till they are well into their seventies not because they need the cash but because it's nice to go about and do things and be involved in industry.


Implying I'm not mentally alert?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Exactly and couldn't have expressed your take on the situation any better. It's all about making a contribution to others / being useful.


Loli make contributions to Mrs BT and family. And I buy stuff. Otherwise I don't worry about contributions to others. Call me an ahole but in my mind I did my time.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> Rough day really really rough day


I don't see how you will make it thru the day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@BigSeikoFan is it me or is it those members on OP the next Submariner? 
They don't seem to understand someone could just have spare change and buy something.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan is it me or is it those members on OP the next Submariner?
> They don't seem to understand someone could just have spare change and buy something.


I think it upsets them to acknowledge that reality.

Sorta like thinking about Jman and Jenna...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I REALLY love this strap and haven't even had a chance to wear it anywhere yet. Been anticipating this color strap since the first orange one.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's a great shade and pattern. Nicely done!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Still use word shorter? Ptsd


Not short just that I saw an anaconda sized.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Implying I'm not mentally alert?


No, didn't say that. It's personal preference really. My dad retired early and he likes bumming around and doing the gardening bits. He just didn't like working but he's mentally alert.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan is it me or is it those members on OP the next Submariner?
> They don't seem to understand someone could just have spare change and buy something.


We've been invaded by the people from the affordables forum. They are all over here nowadays as the other sub-forum are moving so slowly.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think it upsets them to acknowledge that reality.
> 
> Sorta like thinking about Jman and Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 15768650


Could be the answer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, didn't say that. It's personal preference really. My dad retired early and he likes bumming around and doing the gardening bits. He just didn't like working but he's mentally alert.


LOL you know I was kidding...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We've been invaded by the people from the affordables forum. They are all over here nowadays as the other sub-forum are moving so slowly.


Some tho are old timers. Can't seem to comprehend that someone might just throw money at something.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Some tho are old timers. Can't seem to comprehend that someone might just throw money at something.


Lots of awful new threads lately. That's one of them. The other is the Rolex Holy Trinity or whatever.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> LOL you know I was kidding...


I know that but always good to clarify. I hate to have misunderstandings with some of you regulars here on OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Lots of awful new threads lately. That's one of them. The other is the Rolex Holy Trinity or whatever.


They are non Rolex owners and have invaded this sub-forum like locust. You normally see them in the Public Forum or the affordable watches.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan is it me or is it those members on OP the next Submariner?
> They don't seem to understand someone could just have spare change and buy something.


That summarizes the prevalent misconception of market pricing: failure to distinguish between being well-off and being stupid.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Some tho are old timers. Can't seem to comprehend that someone might just throw money at something.


Agreed but they have never come and post here. It's only lately like that crab avatar guy has always been in the public forum and suddenly he is an expert on the Rolex bubble.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That summarizes the prevalent misconception of market pricing: failure to distinguish between being well-off and being stupid.


How about being well off and stupid at the same time?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

manofrolex said:


> Rough day really really rough day


Darn it that's ROUGH bro! How are you gonna survive the day!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How about being well off and stupid at the same time?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agreed but they have never come and post here. It's only lately like that crab avatar guy has always been in the public forum and suddenly he is an expert on the Rolex bubble.


What his deal anyway? Dude sounds like either he's got something to prove or he simply suffering from brain damage.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They are non Rolex owners and have invaded this sub-forum like locust. You normally see them in the Public Forum or the affordable watches.


maybe swarm of seven year locusts?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15768743


What's not to love! Whenever I see that movie, I hope that Rodney Dangerfield was able to enjoy his life as much as that character did.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know that but always good to clarify. I hate to have misunderstandings with some of you regulars here on OoO.


That'll be the day.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know that but always good to clarify. I hate to have misunderstandings with some of you regulars here on OoO.


That reminds me of an interview question I once found baffling. I was asked what I thought was most commonly misunderstood about me in a business setting. I replied that I cannot let misunderstanding persist. If I detect or even suspect it, I don't hesitate to belabor the obvious or delve into whatever awkward and uncomfortable communication is necessary. I don't have to reach agreement, but I won't be misunderstood.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Darn it that's ROUGH bro! How are you gonna survive the day!


I don't know I am struggling here


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, didn't say that. It's personal preference really. My dad retired early and he likes bumming around and doing the gardening bits. He just didn't like working but he's mentally alert.


Sounds like me.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm finding the Rolex forum is full of obnoxious Rolex haters. That DH Montewhatever called me a Rolex fanboy deprecatingly in the Rolex Sub forum WTF. It's also where he called me out for believing Rolex claiming they make a waterproof watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> What his deal anyway? Dude sounds like either he's got something to prove or he simply suffering from brain damage.


He is quite combative in the way he responds. Maybe he is plainly sore for having lost out at buying one a Submariner when it was 30% discounted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> maybe swarm of seven year locusts?


Maybe.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They are non Rolex owners and have invaded this sub-forum like locust. You normally see them in the Public Forum or the affordable watches.


Yeah, really good point. I have noticed that in their comments. Best to ignore them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Sounds like me.


LOL.

Dad, is that you?

No, you can't be because my dad is not Pete.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> I don't know I am struggling here


Digging those lanterns


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I'm finding the Rolex forum is full of obnoxious Rolex haters. That DH Montewhatever called me a Rolex fanboy deprecatingly in the Rolex Sub forum WTF. It's also where he called me out for believing Rolex claiming they make a waterproof watch.


LOL. This is happening because the forums are mod-less now. People are running amok and it's a free for all out there. I am staying in my safe sanctuary of the OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, really good point. I have noticed that in their comments. Best to ignore them.


I asked one of them the other day if it was a slow day in the Omega forum. LOL.

I saw him listed a few Omega watches in his collection. Feel sorry for the poor chap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. This is happening because the forums are mod-less now. People are running amok and it's a free for all out there. I am staying in my safe sanctuary of the OoO.


Til you post in worried about thieves.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Til you post in worried about thieves.


Gf

Which is now gone...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Top drawer work my friend!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> And a shorter third leg in between the two?


You had to make it weird!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Dogbert_is_fat just realized tribe125 is a sitting duck


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Are you trending on Instatwitgrambook yet?

With work like that, you should be instead of all the other useless junk on SM...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know that but always good to clarify. I hate to have misunderstandings with some of you regulars here on OoO.


Yep, hehe


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I know that but always good to clarify. I hate to have misunderstandings with some of you regulars here on OoO.


Yep, hehe


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Amazing stuff really.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> Weekend wears...


And the fave?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Til you post in worried about thieves.


I couldn't help it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I couldn't help it


Another lost post


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Which is now gone...


LOL. That was fast.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You had to make it weird!


I try my best to creep you out


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. That was fast.


And so is the op


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @Dogbert_is_fat just realized tribe125 is a sitting duck


There's three sitting ducks or four actually.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yep, hehe


Did you just double posted?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yep, hehe


Did you just double posted?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Another lost post


Doesn't matter. I had lost like 600 post on the last time they updated and backed up the servers.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's three sitting ducks or four actually.


True but rare air there


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And so is the op


We know what they're up to. No matter what they claim to be innocent or truly want to contribute.

We've seen them all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> True but rare air there


It gets harder and harder the higher you go. Like climbing a mountain.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It gets harder and harder the higher you go. Like climbing a mountain.


And you catching me


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah, really good point. I have noticed that in their comments. Best to ignore them.


I couldn't resist one little dig.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> And you catching me


Long way to go yet to catch up with you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I couldn't resist one little dig.


As I always tell Betterthere, I couldn't help it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> That reminds me of an interview question I once found baffling. I was asked what I thought was most commonly misunderstood about me in a business setting. I replied that I cannot let misunderstanding persist. If I detect or even suspect it, I don't hesitate to belabor the obvious or delve into whatever awkward and uncomfortable communication is necessary. I don't have to reach agreement, but I won't be misunderstood.


I respect that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. This is happening because the forums are mod-less now. People are running amok and it's a free for all out there. I am staying in my safe sanctuary of the OoO.


So why is Sporty getting banned?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you just double posted?


Did you just make a grammatical error?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did you just double posted?


Did you just make a grammatical error, twice?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I'm finding the Rolex forum is full of obnoxious Rolex haters. That DH Montewhatever called me a Rolex fanboy deprecatingly in the Rolex Sub forum WTF. It's also where he called me out for believing Rolex claiming they make a waterproof watch.


HTFU






Also Rule 5: Velominati - Keepers of the Cog


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So why is Sporty getting banned?


Because.... some knob reported him?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> So why is Sporty getting banned?


Pig wrestling.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't know about full retirement. I told the missus that I would like to keep myself mentally alert and carry on in a small consulting role or minor contracts off and on till I can do no more. It's not about not enjoying my old age but it more about being useful. I have friends who have worked till they are well into their seventies not because they need the cash but because it's nice to go about and do things and be involved in industry.


Here as gov employed I can now work until I'm 69, first raised from 65 to 67 and then last year from 67 to 69. I'll work as long as I can and as long as I enjoy my work.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Rough day really really rough day


Those hills don't look too steep, are you on the East coast?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He is quite combative in the way he responds. Maybe he is plainly sore for having lost out at buying one a Submariner when it was 30% discounted.


30% the most I was offered as 20% on a SubC

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Digging those lanterns


The lanterns look like what we have on graves 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Here as gov employed I can now work until I'm 69, first raised from 65 to 67 and then last year from 67 to 69. I'll work as long as I can and as long as I enjoy my work.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yeah, it's important to enjoy what you're doing so it's less a chore and almost a hobby.  umm... how about selling watches? Now, that's a thought.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> 30% the most I was offered as 20% on a SubC
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Long time ago in the 90s.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Today's theme - straight endlink bracelets. (Read: I'm bored to death )

One of the reasons I loved the Ranger when it was introduced was the use of straight endlinks, after a while fitted endlinks looks a little bit boring.

When I purchased the 1956 Oyster Prince 34 I wanted to find an original bracelet with straight endlinks...my jaw dropped to the floor when I saw them going for $800 and up.

Enter Forstner bands*

In the last couple years they started revisiting vintage bracelet designs and their latest, you guessed it, straight endlink bracelets. And wait for it...they stretch! Not only that, they are not tapered meaning the bracelet is the same width from endlink to clasp so they make these relatively small sized vintage watches more wearable giving them more wrist presence.

Of course I couldn't wait to get my hands on them.

*Disclaimer - I have no affiliation with them, just thought I'd share with my friends here.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.
> 
> Dad, is that you?
> 
> No, you can't be because my dad is not Pete.


Does he live in Brissy?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I asked one of them the other day if it was a slow day in the Omega forum. LOL.
> 
> I saw him listed a few Omega watches in his collection. Feel sorry for the poor chap.


The Omega forum is like watching the grass grow while drinking a cold beer. The Rolex forum is like the perfect storm. Now who took my beer


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So why is Sporty getting banned?


Because many can't handle the truth


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> HTFU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Merv is that you?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Long time ago in the 90s.


Nope December 2017!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Today's theme - straight endlink bracelets. (Read: I'm bored to death )
> 
> One of the reasons I loved the Ranger when it was introduced was the use of straight endlinks, after a while fitted endlinks looks a little bit boring.
> 
> ...


Those are really nice. I need a new bracelet for my sub. I might have to look into them.

OoO Baby!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> Those are really nice. I need a new bracelet for my sub. I might have to look into them.
> 
> OoO Baby!




__
http://instagr.am/p/CKL5q7hLVfL/

They did show a photo with it on the Sub.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Does he live in Brissy?


Nah, he lives a couple of minutes down the road from me. However though, one can change their location in the system easily.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> The Omega forum is like watching the grass grow while drinking a cold beer. The Rolex forum is like the perfect storm. Now who took my beer


You snooze, you lose.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CKL5q7hLVfL/
> 
> They did show a photo with it on the Sub.


Yuck. Not with a Sub?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Are you trending on Instatwitgrambook yet?
> 
> With work like that, you should be instead of all the other useless junk on SM...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wouldn't say trending but I'm really enjoying being in the strap making community. There are some amazing innovating things going on with watch straps right now. Guess that goes for anything you're in to on the Interweb. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yuck. Not with a Sub?


Great 59. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yuck. Not with a Sub?


I don't know...beauty is in the eye of the beholder eh. 
Works better on some than others that's for sure.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Long time ago in the 90s.


Perhaps that was why the AD was so pleased with me when I paid full retail and didn't haggle for my 1993 Subby ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Because.... some knob reported him?


And people couldnt appreciate his laser wit and sarcasm. I always watched with a big smile as he hooked them then reeled them in, and finally bashed them on the head with a Grey dealer purchased Daytona.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CKL5q7hLVfL/
> 
> They did show a photo with it on the Sub.


Quick way to ruin your sub


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Quick way to ruin your sub


Why would you do that 🙁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We know what they're up to. No matter what they claim to be innocent or truly want to contribute.
> 
> We've seen them all.


Then they see this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> So why is Sporty getting banned?


Good question.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I feel I've seen this somewhere before.

Shame it's gone.

Was hoping to get some ideas on how to cash up quickly to get that exotic dial I've been lusting after.

It's not like I use most of the house anyway...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know...beauty is in the eye of the beholder eh.
> Works better on some than others that's for sure.


Works on Omega because an Omega needs a good bracelet to look pretty. But when you've got an Oyster bracelet and one of the best in the market? No, you don't need a third party bracelet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Perhaps that was why the AD was so pleased with me when I paid full retail and didn't haggle for my 1993 Subby


LOL. I was working in Asia at that time and Subs could be had for 30% discount. Easy. They'll offer you if you even show a semblance of interest in it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> And people couldnt appreciate his laser wit and sarcasm. I always watched with a big smile as he hooked them then reeled them in, and finally bashed them on the head with a Grey dealer purchased Daytona.


Oh well, it was good while it lasted. I am gonna miss him.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh well, it was good while it lasted. I am gonna miss him.


Who knows, maybe he'll return...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I was working in Asia at that time and Subs could be had for 30% discount. Easy. They'll offer you if you even show a semblance of interest in it.


Story of my life.... wrong country....wrong time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh well, it was good while it lasted. I am gonna miss him.


Yes, and me, he brought an interesting angle to sometimes very mundane threads.

Never a dull thread when Sporty was posting.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I was working in Asia at that time and Subs could be had for 30% discount. Easy. They'll offer you if you even show a semblance of interest in it.


You know it's still the case with Omega right?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know...beauty is in the eye of the beholder eh.
> Works better on some than others that's for sure.


I was trying to remember just yesterday the name of that bracelet. Assuming I ever get my own Speedy, this is _THE_ bracelet I want for it. Maybe I can scrounge up the little metal calendar add-ons for it, too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I was trying to remember just yesterday the name of that bracelet. Assuming I ever get my own Speedy, this is _THE_ bracelet I want for it. Maybe I can scrounge up the little metal calendar add-ons for it, too.


It does look darn good on the Speedy doesn't it?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> It does look darn good on the Speedy doesn't it?


No shyt. It's historically accurate, it looks comfortable, it looks useful (almost as easy to adjust as my AW's strap), it looks as bare-bones toolish as the watch itself. What's not to like?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Who knows, maybe he'll return...


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes, and me, he brought an interesting angle to sometimes very mundane threads.
> 
> Never a dull thread when Sporty was posting.


True, true. Nothing he said was wrong and he had not attacked anyone nor was he personal in his posts. He just winds them up real good.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> You know it's still the case with Omega right?


Godfrey

That said, it's probably not too far off with Girard Perregaux. 20% right off the bat without asking.

So I sold the Tudor chronograph 79270...half way to the Laureato. Mrs Mui is ok with any of my "hobbies" as long as the lump sum is under 1/2M HKD, so one more has to go.

Know anyone who wants to buy a Tudor 75190?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> You know it's still the case with Omega right?


Not enough incentive


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Know anyone who wants to buy a Tudor 75190?


Why bother when I could buy a much cheaper homage with Steinhart on the dial?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Why bother when I could buy a much cheaper homage with Garbage on the dial?


FIFY


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> You know it's still the case with Omega right?


Not that I would be interested but if I was, it will be on sale at 50% off in the grey market.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Why bother when I could buy a much cheaper homage with Steinhart on the dial?


Yeah I think I still have a Steinhart at the back of my strap drawer somewhere...perhaps I should put that one up for sale instead.

Thing is it wouldn't put the slightest dent in the lump sum so that wouldn't help.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> That said, it's probably not too far off with Girard Perregaux. 20% right off the bat without asking.
> 
> ...


So you finally sold the Chrono? Was it close to what you wanted, ie got a good price for it?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah I think I still have a Steinhart at the back of my strap drawer somewhere...perhaps I should put that one up for sale instead.
> 
> Thing is it wouldn't put the slightest dent in the lump sum so that wouldn't help.


It'll make room for at least another strap. So that'd be a win.

"WTT: My Steinfart for a 20mm strap"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So you finally sold the Chrono? Was it close to what you wanted, ie got a good price for it?


Exactly at the current price estimated on Chrono24. So I'd say it's a fair deal. Should have sold it a couple years back when the prices skyrocketed...still it's a 70% profit over what I spent on it so really can't complain.

Win some lose some I guess.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> It'll make room for at least another strap. So that'd be a win.
> 
> "WTT: My Steinfart for a 20mm strap"


I already have more straps than watches so...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Because many can't handle the truth
> 
> View attachment 15769049


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah I think I still have a Steinhart at the back of my strap drawer somewhere...perhaps I should put that one up for sale instead.
> 
> Thing is it wouldn't put the slightest dent in the lump sum so that wouldn't help.


The point is to make yourself feel better. Maybe take a hammer to it? If you do, record it and show us the video.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The point is to make yourself feel better. Maybe take a hammer to it? If you do, record it and show us the video.


I don't believe in destroying things that can be useful, regardless of how unworthy they may be.

But then again, even my 19 year old son said no when I asked him to take it a couple years back so.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Exactly at the current price estimated on Chrono24. So I'd say it's a fair deal. Should have sold it a couple years back when the prices skyrocketed...still it's a 70% profit over what I spent on it so really can't complain.
> 
> Win some lose some I guess.


Happy for you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I don't believe in destroying things that can be useful, regardless of how unworthy they may be.
> 
> But then again, even my 19 year old son said no when I asked him to take it a couple years back so.....


Fair enough. But it is a thing apparently. There are businesses where people can come to don protective gear and goggles, and use a sledgehammer to bash things.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MrsBS asked me if I wanted a new phone. She's due for an upgrade, and she's thinking of having me get the new one and she can take mine (so I'd get an iPhone 12 Pro, and she'd switch from her 8 to my 11 Pro). But it's also her birthday this month, and I'm trying to convince her that she deserves the good stuff and should receive the newer phone.

Once in a while, I want her to be at least a little bit selfish.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> That said, it's probably not too far off with Girard Perregaux. 20% right off the bat without asking.
> 
> ...


I've heard that Jman (aka @manofrolex) is into Tudors

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Iiiiit's Tuesday&#8230;


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Fair enough. But it is a thing apparently. There are businesses where people can come to don protective gear and goggles, and use a sledgehammer to bash things.


Much more fun when you have the proper tool


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS asked me if I wanted a new phone. She's due for an upgrade, and she's thinking of having me get the new one and she can take mine (so I'd get an iPhone 12 Pro, and she'd switch from her 8 to my 11 Pro). But it's also her birthday this month, and I'm trying to convince her that she deserves the good stuff and should receive the newer phone.
> 
> Once in a while, I want her to be at least a little bit selfish.


...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> ...


lol ?

If she insists on me getting the new one, I'll go for the sweet "Pacific blue" color and she'll have my rose gold 11 Pro.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> lol ?
> 
> If she insists on me getting the new one, I'll go for the sweet "Pacific blue" color and she'll have my rose gold 11 Pro.


GF

What I _really_ want is the 12 Mini. I actually don't use my phone all that much - where it's most useful is doing nav/music in the car and shytposting from the toilet - and I'd like to have a small phone again. But she says it'd be too small for her when she needs to use it. Plus, yeah, I'm so accustomed to the larger Pro's keyboard, it's difficult to type on her 8's smaller screen.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> What I _really_ want is the 12 Mini. I actually don't use my phone all that much - where it's most useful is doing nav/music in the car and shytposting from the toilet - and I'd like to have a small phone again. But she says it'd be too small for her when she needs to use it. Plus, yeah, I'm so accustomed to the larger Pro's keyboard, it's difficult to type on her 8's smaller screen.


GF^2

Plus, the Pro models' cameras are something I don't want to give up, either. The regular 12 doesn't have the telephoto lens, and I think half the shots I take on the 11 Pro are through the telephoto.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> GF^2
> 
> Plus, the Pro models' cameras are something I don't want to give up, either. The regular 12 doesn't have the telephoto lens, and I think half the shots I take on the 11 Pro are through the telephoto.


just had a drink with a friend last week. And his advice to me - be wary of a smart phone gifted by the wife.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> If she insists on me getting the new one, I'll go for the sweet "Pacific blue" color and she'll have my rose gold 11 Pro.


Lemme know when it comes in Tiffany blue...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For some reason, Jenna reacts poorly whenever I mention Tiffany. I wonder why...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Why was it raised?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, it's important to enjoy what you're doing so it's less a chore and almost a hobby.  umm... how about selling watches? Now, that's a thought.


I enjoyed work but if it ain't a chore it's not work.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Today's theme - straight endlink bracelets. (Read: I'm bored to death )
> 
> One of the reasons I loved the Ranger when it was introduced was the use of straight endlinks, after a while fitted endlinks looks a little bit boring.
> 
> ...


How do they stretch?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yuck. Not with a Sub?


Congrats on 59 on 57


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Wouldn't say trending but I'm really enjoying being in the strap making community. There are some amazing innovating things going on with watch straps right now. Guess that goes for anything you're in to on the Interweb.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ok will bite

Innovating on straps? Tell me more


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> That said, it's probably not too far off with Girard Perregaux. 20% right off the bat without asking.
> 
> ...


Saw GP couple weeks ago now... Impressed... Not so much with zenith or even a Lange... First time for all... VC also pretty impressive although not overseas.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> How do they stretch?


Links are hollow and spring loaded within, pushing the rivets away from the inside edge of the links.

And the spring rate is not too strong so it's really comfy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS asked me if I wanted a new phone. She's due for an upgrade, and she's thinking of having me get the new one and she can take mine (so I'd get an iPhone 12 Pro, and she'd switch from her 8 to my 11 Pro). But it's also her birthday this month, and I'm trying to convince her that she deserves the good stuff and should receive the newer phone.
> *
> Once in a while, I want her to be at least a little bit selfish*.


Tmi


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats on 59 on 57


interesting who gets the 59 on 59.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wrote this to someone.. Just hated to waste..

Reminds me tho of 2 men in the desert dying of thirst. A stranger comes along with a canteen of water. One man says thank God gulps down half the canteen and walks out of the desert. The 2nd man asks is this water pure? Can you assure me no contaminants? If I get sick can I sue the owner of the water? 5 years from today will I have a problem? Could I infect my family if there's something in there? Stranger : want it or not?

No thanks... OK


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> interesting who gets the 59 on 59.


But the problem is it has to be a real 59...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> But the problem is it has to be a real 59...


even 59's are faked nowadays?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Oh yeah?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Oh yeah?


I like gold teeth... Lost 2 in 2020.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>





qa_ii said:


> Oh yeah?


But can you handle the one I'm wearing today? ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I like gold teeth... Lost 2 in 2020.


Lost 2 gold teeth or 2 teeth and replaced them with gold?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Lost 2 gold teeth or 2 teeth and replaced them with gold?


2 gold crowned teeth.

1 at back just remains MIA.. The other one I just gave up and did whatever the crap is they make in house. Sold my 2 crowns tho. 
Think I have 5 or 6 left.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS asked me if I wanted a new phone. She's due for an upgrade, and she's thinking of having me get the new one and she can take mine (so I'd get an iPhone 12 Pro, and she'd switch from her 8 to my 11 Pro). But it's also her birthday this month, and I'm trying to convince her that she deserves the good stuff and should receive the newer phone.
> 
> Once in a while, I want her to be at least a little bit selfish.


Good move, way to be selfless 

Besides, why upgrade from 11 to 12? Skipping 2-3 generations is the real difference maker.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Saw GP couple weeks ago now... Impressed... Not so much with zenith or even a Lange... First time for all... VC also pretty impressive although not overseas.


Lange finishing and movement are pretty nice things to see in person.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> 2 gold crowned teeth.
> 
> 1 at back just remains MIA.. The other one I just gave up and did whatever the crap is they make in house. Sold my 2 crowns tho.
> Think I have 5 or 6 left.


Got it. Didn't want to like for the wrong reason...so I liked the post because you had gold teeth to enjoy in the past. 😬


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Good move, way to be selfless
> 
> Besides, why upgrade from 11 to 12? Skipping 2-3 generations is the real difference maker.


For her, an 8 to an 11 Pro is already pretty good, so she thinks she would be happy (or so she says). And yeah, I like to hold off until the battery wears out.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I already have more straps than watches so...


LOL, Maybe you need get a PAM...

I have no idea how many straps I bought for my PAM's.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Lange finishing and movement are pretty nice things to see in person.


I looked at a pre-owned Lange in NYC a couple years ago. It was gorgeous, but I don't know who buys a $40k used watch from an antique store. Not me, for sure.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> even 59's are faked nowadays?


Ask Bro Al. He doesn't even try to hide it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> But can you handle the one I'm wearing today?
> 
> View attachment 15770196


No. You got me!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Incoming (yesterday). 
















Limited Edition 55 Anniversary SLA043 iteration of Seiko's 62MAS. Comes with a high grade 8L35 movement same as in my SLA033 Willard. As you can see in the picture the OEM strap is as long as a freight train.

























So I switched to an Uncle Seiko Rubber Tropic strap. Fortunately I was able to pick this up from a well known source in pristine preowned condition.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Lange finishing and movement are pretty nice things to see in person.


Saw them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> lol
> 
> If she insists on me getting the new one, I'll go for the sweet "Pacific blue" color and she'll have my rose gold 11 Pro.


Love your colour choices


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Love your colour choices


My first choice for the 11 Pro was that dark green they had, but it wasn't available that week (all sold out), and I was between jobs so I needed a new phone (with fresh battery) right quick. And though the rose gold doesn't quite match the yellow gold color of my Rado, it's close enough for govt work.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> What I _really_ want is the 12 Mini. I actually don't use my phone all that much - where it's most useful is doing nav/music in the car and shytposting from the toilet - and I'd like to have a small phone again. But she says it'd be too small for her when she needs to use it. Plus, yeah, I'm so accustomed to the larger Pro's keyboard, it's difficult to type on her 8's smaller screen.


In my last phone update, I went from a giant sized phablet to a smallest one. Phones were getting ridiculously large.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF^2
> 
> Plus, the Pro models' cameras are something I don't want to give up, either. The regular 12 doesn't have the telephoto lens, and I think half the shots I take on the 11 Pro are through the telephoto.


This is when you're forced to buy the phone a size of a small notebook computer


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> just had a drink with a friend last week. And his advice to me - be wary of a smart phone gifted by the wife.


Because she preloads a spying software on the phone that she can listen to your calls and track your movements?


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey guys, haven't posted in a while again but I figured I'd share my latest incoming! My exp ii pics aren't nearly as flattering as Bro Dick's...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For some reason, Jenna reacts poorly whenever I mention Tiffany. I wonder why...
> 
> View attachment 15770121


Yeah, she doesn't like that. That's not being faithful to her. Leave Tiffany to us


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Why was it raised?


What? Who was raised?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I enjoyed work but if it ain't a chore it's not work.


Umm 

Yikes! No, no, no......


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while again but I figured I'd share my latest incoming! My exp ii pics aren't nearly as flattering as Bro Dick's...
> View attachment 15770333
> 
> View attachment 15770335
> ...


Looks good and congrats! Don't aim for Bro Dick level. Too high a bar. You are just fine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats on 59 on 57


Wow! Didn't realise that. LOL. Not chasing milestone these days so not paying attention to the post number. Nice to stumble onto a milestone


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Good move, way to be selfless
> 
> Besides, why upgrade from 11 to 12? Skipping 2-3 generations is the real difference maker.


I think I skip 5 generations.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> LOL, Maybe you need get a PAM...
> 
> I have no idea how many straps I bought for my PAM's.


That's why Panerai is bad. Makes you buy more straps


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Incoming (yesterday).
> ..
> Limited Edition 55 Anniversary SLA043 iteration of Seiko's 62MAS. Comes with a high grade 8L35 movement same as in my SLA033 Willard.


Congratulations! It's a really nice watch, the 62 MAS remake.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? Who was raised?


The retirement age in Sweden.. My reply didn't pick up the quoted post.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> No. You got me!


His name is Beetlejuice. I remembered him from Howard Stern's show years ago.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while again but I figured I'd share my latest incoming! My exp ii pics aren't nearly as flattering as Bro Dick's...
> View attachment 15770333
> 
> View attachment 15770335
> ...


Stellar piece; love the "polar" dial!


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

SaMaster14 said:


> Stellar piece; love the "polar" dial!


Thanks! The dial really is incredible, especially in natural light


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> Thanks! The dial really is incredible, especially in natural light


I'm now imagining (daydreaming) what I'd think if MrsBS handed the same box and watch to me. First, I'd wonder where she hid the money 😝, then I'd wonder who she knows that could score one.

Nice pickup. One of my favorites.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@5959HH Glad to know that you didn't get the worst of it, but reading stories like this guy's (and his possible post-vax recovery) should get us all motivated.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371492539451183106


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Today's theme - straight endlink bracelets. (Read: I'm bored to death )
> 
> One of the reasons I loved the Ranger when it was introduced was the use of straight endlinks, after a while fitted endlinks looks a little bit boring.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. Tudor were huge in Queensland in the 60/70's before the rise of the ubiquitous Seiko, Citizen and Orient water resistant watches. In fact as a young un working at Main Roads in Queensland I came across a couple of older guys wearing Tudor. One had a Tudor Ranger from the early 60's. It had the rose emblem if memory serves me right. He told me he bought it at the Australian PX ( I forget what we call it over here) when he was in the army at the age of 19. He said they were the only true waterproof watches and he liked surfing, diving and fishing.

The other guy was older and I suspect a retired managerial type who had a dress Tudor, he picked up in Hong Kong. He worked in the mailroom but always impeccably dressed for the role he had. He claimed to be a former director of a board for a well known company but had retired. He was in his 60's.

He loved the Oyster properties as well, but preferred the dressier watches. He bought a more modern Rolex DJ the last time he was in Hong Kong. He called both his watches Rolex.

Both guys had had their watches for many years, 19 and 20 something years respectively and never took them off. All this wa gleaned over Friday afternoon drinks at a Spring Hill watering hole.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yuck. Not with a Sub?


No SEL makes it a no go for me.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> And people couldnt appreciate his laser wit and sarcasm. I always watched with a big smile as he hooked them then reeled them in, and finally bashed them on the head with a Grey dealer purchased Daytona.


He sounds like a guy of independent means who couldn't give a rat's ass what people think. I admire that attitude.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> He sounds like a guy of independent means who couldn't give a rat's ass what people think. I admire that attitude.


And a big Seiko fan to boot......


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm now imagining (daydreaming) what I'd think if MrsBS handed the same box and watch to me. First, I'd wonder where she hid the money , then I'd wonder who she knows that could score one.
> 
> Nice pickup. One of my favorites.


Haha, I wish I knew someone to score one as well. I've been following up with my local AD for just over a year with no luck. Finally broke down and went with DavidSW. Didn't want to wait for them to get any higher if they're discontinuing it this year (at least that's how I'm justifying it to myself)


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while again but I figured I'd share my latest incoming! My exp ii pics aren't nearly as flattering as Bro Dick's...
> View attachment 15770333
> 
> View attachment 15770335
> ...


And it's waterproof, get what I did there?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Funny story or tragic depending on outlook, having always been a fan of Rolex watches, in the early 80's I was walking past a jewellers. This is in the days before boutiques when jeweller could stock multiple brands, there was a Tudor Sub with snowflake hands and blue dial on special. I made the mistake of asking my GF (later my wife) if I could get it. Talk about pussy whipped and she talked me down.

Luckily I don't hold grudges.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Funny story or tragic depending on outlook, having always been a fan of Rolex watches, in the early 80's I was walking past a jewellers. This is in the days before boutiques when jeweller could stock multiple brands, there was a Tudor Sub with snowflake hands and blue dial on special. I made the mistake of asking my GF (later my wife) if I could get it. Talk about pussy whipped and she talked me down.
> 
> Luckily I don't hold grudges.


You lucky cause you ended up with her and not a Tudor.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Tudors... Have owned a few.. Was at Tourneau.. Forgot to look at Tudors so at end I walked back to look. After regaining consciousness, I realized I had gotten so bored I fell asleep and banged my head on the glass. 
As forrest said, that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

What is it with some of these Richard Craniums. Tunnelratmarine claimed that Roger Smith is dead


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


>


Nice Covid mask


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> He sounds like a guy of independent means who couldn't give a rat's ass what people think. I admire that attitude.


We gave him honorary Aussie status.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> And a big Seiko fan to boot......


Just one model, a sportura


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You lucky cause you ended up with her and not a Tudor.


He could have bought a Rolex back then and got a trophy wife


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> What is it with some of these Richard Craniums. Tunnelratmarine claimed that Roger Smith is dead


LOL


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Why was it raised?


Cause I'm a dumass?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Saw GP couple weeks ago now... Impressed... Not so much with zenith or even a Lange... First time for all... VC also pretty impressive *although not overseas*.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I looked at a pre-owned Lange in NYC a couple years ago. It was gorgeous, but I don't know who buys a $40k used watch from an antique store. Not me, for sure.


Sure, I mean that's a different league and client. But $25k to have a rare German piece, something that is not Patek or FP Journe, is attractive to those folks.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Incoming (yesterday).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the nicest Seikos out there


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Saw them.


Still not a fan?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while again but I figured I'd share my latest incoming! My exp ii pics aren't nearly as flattering as Bro Dick's...
> View attachment 15770333
> 
> View attachment 15770335
> ...


Very nice pickup! The polar is so underrated.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Very nice pickup! The polar is so underrated.


It has grown on me so much. The window to buy one at the unloved rate closed several years ago.

OoO Baby!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Nice Covid mask


Nothing is going through w that on


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Because she preloads a spying software on the phone that she can listen to your calls and track your movements?


And turn on the camera remotely...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Still not a fan?


No but I often have limits..... I've noticed I balk at certain room prices or first class airfares above certain level. Just hard to get over early life experiences. 
I thought they are nice but really and then I clearly don't need.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's why Panerai is bad. Makes you buy more straps


Collecting straps is almost as deep a sinkhole as collecting watches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Early life experience... We only had 1 pair of shoes and lived way out in the country. One of my shoes got torn up. School next day. My mama got bright idea of an old pair of sisters black and white saddle Oxfords too small for her. Next day I had to wear to school. Caught hell all day. On way home on school bus, I put the window down and when driver not looking I tossed them out. Walked home the half mile barefoot. That afternoon mama took me to town and next day I wore a new pair of poll parrot shoes. I always liked solving problems.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Collecting straps is almost as deep a sinkhole as collecting watches.


I need to count erika straps... Last one I ordered wrong little too long.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> No but I often have limits..... I've noticed I balk at certain room prices or first class airfares above certain level. Just hard to get over early life experiences.
> I thought they are nice but really and then I clearly don't need.


Yeah, good thought. At some point it's not about price. It's more stuff and who needs it?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> @5959HH Glad to know that you didn't get the worst of it, but reading stories like this guy's (and his possible post-vax recovery) should get us all motivated.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371492539451183106


COVID19 can definitely be a wretched long term chronic illness with possible permanent damage to multiple organs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> COVID19 can definitely be a wretched long term chronic illness with possible permanent damage to multiple organs.


Can't be true... I had a friend tell me otherwise just today.

OTH hand 5 died today in cty hospital today. And a nc trooper just lost the battle. Been fighting since Feb 1st.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Can't be true... I had a friend tell me otherwise just today.
> 
> OTH hand 5 died today in cty hospital today. And a nc trooper just lost the battle. Been fighting since Feb 1st.


Most people dodge the bullet but unfortunately not all.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I skip 5 generations.


One generation is enough. Just saying.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Most people dodge the bullet but unfortunately not all.


I'm easily entertained for sure. Mrs BT cousin got the vax. His wife, whose daughter in law had whose granddaughter now has and her son in q, is not getting because she doesn't like needles. Course she only is 72 and about 3 underlying conditions.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One generation is enough. Just saying.
> 
> View attachment 15770535


Generations doesn't really apply to me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> The retirement age in Sweden.. My reply didn't pick up the quoted post.


Shuda read ahead...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BTW couple of surrounding counties have opened up vax to anyone 18+... Demand slowing..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> He sounds like a guy of independent means who couldn't give a rat's ass what people think. I admire that attitude.


If memory serves, he has (had?) a BMW X7 and I got on his case for _only_ having a BMW... 😛


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> And a big Seiko fan to boot......


Say whut?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Ok will bite
> 
> Innovating on straps? Tell me more


More beaver...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> interesting who gets the 59 on 59.


It's not a '59 if anyone is going for it though.

How to prove intent...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Early life experience... We only had 1 pair of shoes and lived way out in the country. One of my shoes got torn up. School next day. My mama got bright idea of an old pair of sisters black and white saddle Oxfords too small for her. Next day I had to wear to school. Caught hell all day. On way home on school bus, I put the window down and when driver not looking I tossed them out. Walked home the half mile barefoot. That afternoon mama took me to town and next day I wore a new pair of poll parrot shoes. I always liked solving problems.


She didn't take you over her knee first? That's what my mom would have done for sure!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> What is it with some of these Richard Craniums. Tunnelratmarine claimed that Roger Smith is dead


Maybe he's from the future.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> BTW couple of surrounding counties have opened up vax to anyone 18+... Demand slowing..


DC relaxing restrictions. Nats will have 5,000 fans at opening day and Caps have applied to allow fans.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> COVID19 can definitely be a wretched long term chronic illness with possible permanent damage to multiple organs.


Husband of one of Mrs. BW's friends has been on a ventilator for three weeks. He's a fit, previously healthy guy in his early 50s. They turned the oxygen down to 50% this week, so at least he's been improving recently. He was previously at 90%.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She didn't take you over her knee first? That's what my mom would have done for sure!


You know come to think of it she never whipped me. Beat shyte out of daddy couple times tho.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Husband of one of Mrs. BW's friends has been on a ventilator for three weeks. He's a fit, previously healthy guy in his early 50s. They turned the oxygen down to 50% this week, so at least he's been improving recently. He was previously at 90%.


Can't like that..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> It's not a '59 if anyone is going for it though.
> 
> How to prove intent...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's what I said to Mrs. BSF, "How you gonna prove intent?"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I'm easily entertained for sure. Mrs BT cousin got the vax. His wife, whose daughter in law had whose granddaughter now has and her son in q, is not getting because she doesn't like needles. Course she only is 72 and about 3 underlying conditions.


If she is hospitalized with COVID19, she will be subjected to more needles than she could ever imagine. Should she decline needles at that time, she won't even feel the last needle injecting embalming fluid.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She didn't take you over her knee first? That's what my mom would have done for sure!


+1


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Because she preloads a spying software on the phone that she can listen to your calls and track your movements?


his wife actually did


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> You lucky cause you ended up with her and not a Tudor.


unless she's a descendant of Henry


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> It's not a '59 if anyone is going for it though.
> 
> How to prove intent...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


cant be a godfrey?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what I said to Mrs. BSF, "How you gonna prove intent?"
> 
> View attachment 15770579


most of my arguments with my wife: how do i prove a negative act?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Collecting straps is almost as deep a sinkhole as collecting watches.


Tell me about it. Wife said "enough already".


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If memory serves, he has (had?) a BMW X7 and I got on his case for _only_ having a BMW... 😛


LOL. He will point out to you that the BMW X7 is an up-spec model for those family trips and his personal 4-series GT is his fun car. He is a real BMW fanboy so maybe he has an i8 hidden somewhere?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> his wife actually did


LOL. Some women can be very possessive but I don't think Mrs Barracks is. Well, I won't know. Only he knows.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Some women can be very possessive but I don't think Mrs Barracks is. Well, I won't know. Only he knows.


and knowing is half the battle


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cause I'm a dumass?


The name is 'doo-mahs'


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> and knowing is half the battle


LOL. They'll check the phone, search online forums, restrict talking to other women, etc, etc. I know a person who calls his wife a crazy beach. She is possessive to the point of being a complete psycho.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. They'll check the phone, search online forums, restrict talking to other women, etc, etc. I know a person who calls his wife a crazy beach. She is possessive to the point of being a complete psycho.


Maybe the wife just loves your friend very much. And doesnt want him to fall astray. And while she trusts your friend, she doesnt trust the people around him.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Maybe the wife just loves your friend very much. And doesnt want him to fall astray. And while she trusts your friend, she doesnt trust the people around him.


LOL. They are divorced and he is now happily married to his second wife. He shares a son with the first wife but she makes it hard for him to see the kid and resorts to all sorts of tricks. Yeah, I would agree she is a psycho.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while again but I figured I'd share my latest incoming! My exp ii pics aren't nearly as flattering as Bro Dick's...


Given the chance to choose again the Polar would still be my choice. Enjoy the lovely piece.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Some women can be very possessive but I don't think Mrs Barracks is. Well, I won't know. Only he knows.


I don't even know, either. She made me get rid of all the photos I had of my ex, but that's only fair; and I think I simply haven't had many opportunities to make her suspicious.

I'll tell y'all one nice moment that still stands out. While we were still dating, she said she was thinking about my stash of Hotwheels. I was afraid that she was going to say that I need to throw them out, but instead, she was thinking of ways that she could display them.

Took ten years to get to the right situation (lockdown + nothing to do = redecorating and reorganizing) but we finally got them up.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't even know, either. *She made me get rid of all the photos I had of my ex*, but that's only fair; and I think I simply haven't had many opportunities to make her suspicious.


Are you serious?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't even know, either. She made me get rid of all the photos I had of my ex, but that's only fair; and I think I simply haven't had many opportunities to make her suspicious.
> 
> I'll tell y'all one nice moment that still stands out. While we were still dating, she said she was thinking about my stash of Hotwheels. I was afraid that she was going to say that I need to throw them out, but instead, she was thinking of ways that she could display them.
> 
> ...


Big Like for the idea.










Another one for the execution!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Are you serious?


Not at all surprised. Mrs. BSF saw a pic of my ex-fiancee (best one I ever took and it was 24"x36") so it was the first thing to go...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not at all surprised. Mrs. BSF saw a pic of my ex-fiancee (best one I ever took and it was 24"x36") so it was the first thing to go...


Shame you didn't know us then.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not at all surprised. Mrs. BSF saw a pic of my ex-fiancee (best one I ever took and it was 24"x36") so it was the first thing to go...


Ex-fiancee is understandable, and it being poster sized probably isn't helping. But ex-girlfriends?

Perhaps a memory wipe too while she's at it? Balls on a silver platter? 

Seriously, Mrs Mui wouldn't dare to even ask.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Ex-fiancee is understandable, and it being poster sized probably isn't helping. But ex-girlfriends?
> 
> Perhaps a memory wipe too while she's at it? Balls on a silver platter?
> 
> Seriously, Mrs Mui wouldn't dare to even ask.


Yeah don't have that much experience with it but it feels like erasing history. My son's 1st wedding pics in the barn. Never know for sure the 2nd is the last.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Are you serious?


Story time...

My ex(-to-be) and I dated for about four months, everything was going great, and then she abruptly called it off. Maybe a month later, she called me up, said she was sorry, but she "has been 'very bi' for a number of years" and has always bailed out of relationships with men. A few weeks after that, she told me about coming out to her parents; and while deciding what to say, she realized, "Who am I kidding? I'm just gay." So, basically, I was her last attempt at a hetero relationship.

Anyway, partly because I thought she was cool, and because we didn't break up for the usual reasons (nobody cheated, nobody got angry over stupid stuff), and since we got along fine, we kept hanging out for... wow, the next nine years, up thru after I started dating MrsBS. She even got married (had to elope to Massachusetts at that time) and I used to visit her and her wife. No, no threesomes.

But as MrsBS and I got closer, I think my ex might've started feeling possessive. She complained (not often, but still..) that I wasn't keeping her in the loop, that she didn't know why I was seeing MrsBS, etc. I'm thinking, that's none of her damned business. The last straw was when she texted me to say that she thought MrsBS had emotional issues - and because I was driving and couldn't read my phone, MrsBS, before she saw what it said, offered to read it to me. That suuuuucked.

So, yeah, it was best to cut all ties after that. After a while, I also realized that the ex's always-snarky sense of humor was more caustic than pleasing, and my own well-being improved pretty quickly without her around.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Big Like for the idea.
> 
> View attachment 15770768
> 
> ...


The box itself was from Amazon, but it's a great little cabinet, and I'd be happy with another one as needed.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Incoming (yesterday).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while again but I figured I'd share my latest incoming! My exp ii pics aren't nearly as flattering as Bro Dick's...
> View attachment 15770333
> 
> View attachment 15770335
> ...


Nice pick up mate


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't even know, either. She made me get rid of all the photos I had of my ex, but that's only fair; and I think I simply haven't had many opportunities to make her suspicious.
> 
> I'll tell y'all one nice moment that still stands out. While we were still dating, she said she was thinking about my stash of Hotwheels. I was afraid that she was going to say that I need to throw them out, but instead, she was thinking of ways that she could display them.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! She's a keeper then. Good find.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not at all surprised. Mrs. BSF saw a pic of my ex-fiancee (best one I ever took and it was 24"x36") so it was the first thing to go...


I still have pictures of all my ex....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah don't have that much experience with it but it feels like erasing history. My son's 1st wedding pics in the barn. Never know for sure the 2nd is the last.


Yep, who are we without history eh?

I wouldn't ask Mrs Mui to give up hers, and I expected no less in return.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Story time...
> 
> My ex(-to-be) and I dated for about four months, everything was going great, and then she abruptly called it off. Maybe a month later, she called me up, said she was sorry, but she "has been 'very bi' for a number of years" and has always bailed out of relationships with men. A few weeks after that, she told me about coming out to her parents; and while deciding what to say, she realized, "Who am I kidding? I'm just gay." So, basically, I was her last attempt at a hetero relationship.
> 
> ...


Great story. So, on the wonderful chart of hot vs crazy, where did you think she was?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Story time...
> 
> My ex(-to-be) and I dated for about four months, everything was going great, and then she abruptly called it off. Maybe a month later, she called me up, said she was sorry, but she "has been 'very bi' for a number of years" and has always bailed out of relationships with men. A few weeks after that, she told me about coming out to her parents; and while deciding what to say, she realized, "Who am I kidding? I'm just gay." So, basically, I was her last attempt at a hetero relationship.
> 
> ...


See, context is necessary.

In that case I'd cut ties without the Mrs' asking. But still there's no need to get rid of the photos etc. They don't mean anything if the person(s) involved no longer mean something.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I still have pictures of all my ex....


Same here, even the old letters and greeting cards.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Same here, even the old letters and greeting cards.


I don't have those anymore. All thrown out.

One ex likes to text me every now and then. Mostly about her kids, her life, etc. I reply and it's all bland stuff, but still makes me feel weird.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I don't have those anymore. All thrown out.
> 
> One ex likes to text me every now and then. Mostly about her kids, her life, etc. I reply and it's all bland stuff, but still makes me feel weird.


Or it's sweet.... Dunno


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Or it's sweet.... Dunno


Could be, I'm not sure.

Part of me thinks she's miserable with some of the things she says. I believe she settled for a nice guy and has a nice life, but other than her kids she's wanting for more.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> The name is 'doo-mahs'


Haha! I remember that commercial.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Could be, I'm not sure.
> 
> Part of me thinks she's miserable with some of the things she says. I believe she settled for a nice guy and has a nice life, but other than her kids she's wanting for more.


OTH may not be good


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bro Mui could probably answer... Started to offer advice to another member on photos. He always has his phone reflecting on part of the dial of the watch. But then I thought maybe not well received...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> See, context is necessary.
> 
> In that case I'd cut ties without the Mrs' asking. But still there's no need to get rid of the photos etc. They don't mean anything if the person(s) involved no longer mean something.


Yeah, but they still appeared when scrolling through my Photos library, and we were done with her. Deleted 'em all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> See, context is necessary.
> 
> In that case I'd cut ties without the Mrs' asking. But still there's no need to get rid of the photos etc. They don't mean anything if the person(s) involved no longer mean something.


Yeah, I still have photos of my holidays with my ex. Not keeping them because of the wonderful memories but of the holidays. Ex- girlfriend is treated as friend. Anyway, Mrs Dogbert knows that she won Dogbert's hand in marriage


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, but they still appeared when scrolling through my Photos library, and we were done with her. Deleted 'em all.


Just think they're probably out there...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Same here, even the old letters and greeting cards.


Don't know about the old letters. Can't recall where they are now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't know about the old letters. Can't recall where they are now.


The racy ones are buried.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I don't have those anymore. All thrown out.
> 
> One ex likes to text me every now and then. Mostly about her kids, her life, etc. I reply and it's all bland stuff, but still makes me feel weird.


Treat them as friend. No need to make an enemy. If you guys (and Gal) can approach it from a mature viewpoint, then it's okay. I don't go out of my way to keep contact but I will text back and the occasional holiday greetings.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Could be, I'm not sure.
> 
> Part of me thinks she's miserable with some of the things she says. I believe she settled for a nice guy and has a nice life, but other than her kids she's wanting for more.


You're so hot. She couldn't help herself


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Great story. So, on the wonderful chart of hot vs crazy, where did you think she was?


Probably right about dead center.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> The racy ones are buried.


Wife probably burnt them in the backyard when we were having a BBQ


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Treat them as friend. No need to make an enemy. If you guys (and Gal) can approach it from a mature viewpoint, then it's okay. I don't go out of my way to keep contact but I will text back and the occasional holiday greetings.


Good point. That's how we treat it. Nothing out of the way, all mature, no more than that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Just think they're probably out there...


where tf is the downvote button


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> where tf is the downvote button


LOL there's a reason I don't upload pictures for the most part.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Maybe the wife just loves your friend very much. And doesnt want him to fall astray. And while she trusts your friend, she doesnt trust the people around him.


That ain't love


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Bro Mui could probably answer... Started to offer advice to another member on photos. He always has his phone reflecting on part of the dial of the watch. But then I thought maybe not well received...


Pull the phone camera away from the watch and use the telephoto setting, and whenever possible shoot at an angle, not directly into the dial.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Could be, I'm not sure.
> 
> Part of me thinks she's miserable with some of the things she says. I believe she settled for a nice guy and has a nice life, but other than her kids she's wanting for more.


Settled? If she really think that way that's never good. Otoh, perhaps you're giving it a bit too much thought...and that, also, is not good.

Leave history/memory where it belongs. If you're to risk getting burned, let it be new flame...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I still have pictures of all my ex....


I've got a few. Even before my wife!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't know about the old letters. Can't recall where they are now.


There's a reason for the lock on one of the nightstand drawers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> There's a reason for the lock on one of the nightstand drawers.


Is that where you keep the "holiday" pics that you post here?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dirty South Shark finally on the Fifty Fathoms!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that where you keep the "holiday" pics that you post here?


Lol


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Leave history/memory where it belongs. If you're to risk getting burned, let it be new flame...


Ooo I like that saying, thanks!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BonyWrists said:


> Maybe he's from the future.


I will be very suspicious if he dies tonight.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> But the problem is it has to be a real 59...


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Because she preloads a spying software on the phone that she can listen to your calls and track your movements?


Actually not that difficult to do.
Most non-commercial solutions are pretty easy to notice and disable though.

As long as you know what to look for...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Are you serious?


isnt that de rigueur?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Actually not that difficult to do.
> Most non-commercial solutions are pretty easy to notice and disable though.
> 
> As long as you know what to look for...
> ...


be a good brother sir and tell us (me) more.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Why was it raised?


We're all living longer is the simple answer. You can still retire at 65 or even early but your pension will be slightly lower, but now you have the option to work longer. I enjoy my work so I'm not looking forward to retiring, but who knows, in a few years, maybe I'll feel different.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> The retirement age in Sweden.. *My reply didn't pick up the quoted post.*


Seems to happen to me a lot lately on Tapatalk...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Seems to happen to me a lot lately on Tapatalk...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


somebody has to raise it up with the authorities.

even on website it happens as well.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what I said to Mrs. BSF, "How you gonna prove intent?"
> 
> View attachment 15770579


She doesn't have to.
That's the prosecutor's job...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> cant be a godfrey?


Don't see why not.
As long as it's unintentional...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> She doesn't have to.
> That's the prosecutor's job...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


though in my boss' world it's presumed guilty unless proven innocent beyond reasonable doubt.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> though in my boss' world it's presumed guilty unless proven innocent beyond reasonable doubt.


In other words - guilty as charged.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Happy St. Patrick's Day OoO.

Not having (nor wanting) a green watch this is all I've got - also making up for another missed Speedy Tuesday.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while again but I figured I'd share my latest incoming! My exp ii pics aren't nearly as flattering as Bro Dick's...
> View attachment 15770333
> 
> View attachment 15770335
> ...


Hard to beat Dick's pics.

Others before you have tried and failed










Congrats on getting one of last true Rolex tool watches. It'll be interesting to see if they make changes in a few weeks. Good to get this one while you can.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> The name is 'doo-mahs'


Funny.

I can relate. My name is sometimes not pronounced phonetically, so people often get it wrong.

In an interview situation, I will usually introduce myself, and if they get it wrong, I'll give them a chance and correct them - once.

If they got it wrong again, they were done.

I'm interviewing for a new intake this week, so let's see how many fail the most basic test this time...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hard to beat Dick's pics.
> 
> Others before you have tried and failed
> 
> ...


At a glance I thought I read "hard to beat dick pics"...

Then I thought, wait this can't be right. That's NOT a dick pic...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't even know, either. She made me get rid of all the photos I had of my ex, but that's only fair; and I think I simply haven't had many opportunities to make her suspicious.
> 
> I'll tell y'all one nice moment that still stands out. While we were still dating, she said she was thinking about my stash of Hotwheels. I was afraid that she was going to say that I need to throw them out, but instead, she was thinking of ways that she could display them.
> 
> ...


Nicely done.
That's pretty cool...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not at all surprised. Mrs. BSF saw a pic of my ex-fiancee (best one I ever took and it was 24"x36") so it was the first thing to go...


Mrs B5 found a picture of an ex from a long time ago and it didn't trouble her at all. She even commented how pretty she was.

She's secure enough to know that was ancient history and no threat to her.

(I think she's prettier anyway...)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Dirty South Shark finally on the Fifty Fathoms!


Looks like a different watch.

Another Big Al triumph...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Dirty South Shark finally on the Fifty Fathoms!


DAMMITT that's great!!! I gotta steal these pics. Loving the way that turned out. Did you thin it out some or force it?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> be a good brother sir and tell us (me) more.


Some simple things you can do...

- Many of these apps are disguised as something else, so always delete or disable anything you don't use or recognise. Check your installed apps regularly from settings, not just the desktop, as they may be hidden.

- Maintain control and security on your own account and your device. Set up your own phone, *yourself* from scratch. You can assume that any phone that is setup on a corporate account, or using mobile device management tools such as Google Enterprise, Samsung Knox, Airwatch etc can, and may be, monitored. I have always had a separate phone for personal use. A regular hard reset and "clean" install is also a good idea. I do this every 3 months.

- Look out for any applications running in the background, or requesting permissions to run in the background. Very few apps actually *need* to monitor your location in the background for example, and should be treated with suspicion if they do.

- Shut down regularly and watch the shut down and boot up process. Monitoring tools will often reveal themselves in a setup script on boot, or shutdown notification, that briefly interrupts or extends the process.

- If you aren't tech savvy enough to do this, turn the damm thing off and leave it behind if doing something questionable...

- 
-

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> somebody has to raise it up with the authorities.
> 
> even on website it happens as well.


So it's a forum platform, not just a Tapatalk thing?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. They'll check the phone, search online forums, restrict talking to other women, etc, etc. I know a person who calls his wife a crazy beach. She is possessive to the point of being a complete psycho.


Divorce not a (sur)viable option?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. They are divorced and he is now happily married to his second wife. He shares a son with the first wife but she makes it hard for him to see the kid and resorts to all sorts of tricks. Yeah, I would agree she is a psycho.


NRA

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Are you serious?


Probably only the naked threesome ones 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> So it's a forum platform, not just a Tapatalk thing?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


i had to reply twice sometimes just to get the quote. First click on reply sometimes doesn't bring the quote.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> At a glance I thought I read "hard to beat dick pics"...
> 
> Then I thought, wait this can't be right. That's NOT a dick pic...


Backstory is that one of the best all-time NFL quarterbacks sent a D-pic to a cheerleader; not the best way to be remembered.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Backstory is that one of the best all-time NFL quarterbacks sent a D-pic to a cheerleader; not the best way to be remembered.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


how did Brett Favre get a hold of @mui.richard 's masterful pictures?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're all living longer is the simple answer. You can still retire at 65 or even early but your pension will be slightly lower, but now you have the option to work longer. I enjoy my work so I'm not looking forward to retiring, but who knows, in a few years, maybe I'll feel different.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yep retirement is an individual thing whether you, me, Dog, BT, BSF, etc. I feel sorry for people forced into retirement earlier than they wanted. Plus people forced to continue working in a job that gives them no pleasure due to inadequate retirement funds.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're all living longer is the simple answer. You can still retire at 65 or even early but your pension will be slightly lower, but now you have the option to work longer. I enjoy my work so I'm not looking forward to retiring, but who knows, in a few years, maybe I'll feel different.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Seems reasonable altho lowering pension if u were close is not.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Seems reasonable altho lowering pension if u were close is not.


I think the lowered pension can be spun as 1- an incentive to keep working longer, which also 2. means you'll be paying more into the collective pension fund and helping it to stay solvent.

I "retired" from the military, taking the early retirement buyout (strongly encouraged, part of downsizing just like in the mid-1990s). My pension is at a lower percentage of my base pay as compared to if I served a full 20-plus years. But aside from that, the way the Corps set it up, I got full benefits as if I had retired normally. I've heard that other branches were doing a similar thing, encouraging active duty to get out early, except that they were offered a severance package instead of full retiree benefits. I'll tell you that they all got screwed. Never mind still being able to buy groceries at the commissary -- it's the healthcare, banking, mortgage benefits, and all the other stuff that makes my retiree ID what I call a real "magic ticket".

My dad retired with, afaik, his full pension, having worked fifty years total and past the age of 70. It's a little awkward, though, I think, because retiree pensions like his are what was bankrupting his employee-owned newspaper - which then prompted Berkshire Hathaway to buy it - but now it's managed by a bean-counting company that views newspaper reporters as expenses instead of assets...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> DAMMITT that's great!!! I gotta steal these pics. Loving the way that turned out. Did you thin it out some or force it?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thinned it out. Couldn't find a round file so I used a small drillbit and worked it in and out repeatedly until satisfied.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Thinned it out. Couldn't find a round file so I used a small drillbit and worked it in and out repeatedly until satisfied.


Awesome!!! I've got a little burr bit that fits in a dremel to do that with. So glad it worked out and it looks so dang good.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> worked it in and out repeatedly until satisfied.


Nice


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Thinned it out. Couldn't find a round file so I used a small drillbit and worked it in and out repeatedly until satisfied.


what did you thin out? The two lug sides? Or the watch case end?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

First Covid shot scheduled for 24 march. Pfizer


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Seems reasonable altho lowering pension if u were close is not.


As I understand taking early retirement (e.g. at 62) has always meant fewer kroner at the end of the month. Sometime after I started working they changed from a system where your retirement was based on your five highest earning years (usually your last 5 years) to one that is cumulative over the whole period that you've worked. The previous system benefited persons that had relatively high salaries before retirement. With this new system a person starting to work right after gymnasium will likely accumulate more money in their pension fund than someone that spends 10+ years getting a higher degree and doesn't starting working until their early 30s. It is what it is and we adapt


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Happy Paddy's Day!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> what did you thin out? The two lug sides? Or the watch case end?


Watch case end. Thinned out the strap (via the hole) so it fits between the screw bar and the case.

Didn't I give enough of a visual?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh okay, here's my green watch. Can't pinch me today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably only the naked threesome ones
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> There's a reason for the lock on one of the nightstand drawers.


Isn't Mrs Mui the least bit curious what you got in the nightstand drawers? Magazines, toys, straps, etc.?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Actually not that difficult to do.
> Most non-commercial solutions are pretty easy to notice and disable though.
> 
> As long as you know what to look for...
> ...


Sure of course. Mrs Barracks received special training and has a unique set of skills. She is ninja-si in her alter ego and she will crush your balls of you cheat on her


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Seems to happen to me a lot lately on Tapatalk...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It's not called crapatalk for nothing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> somebody has to raise it up with the authorities.
> 
> even on website it happens as well.


Time to curtail the advertisements which are slowing down the site.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Mrs B5 found a picture of an ex from a long time ago and it didn't trouble her at all. She even commented how pretty she was.
> 
> She's secure enough to know that was ancient history and no threat to her.
> 
> ...


That's what all men say.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Some simple things you can do...
> 
> - Many of these apps are disguised as something else, so always delete or disable anything you don't use or recognise. Check your installed apps regularly from settings, not just the desktop, as they may be hidden.
> 
> ...


Or leave the phone in a steel cabinet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So it's a forum platform, not just a Tapatalk thing?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Tapatalk, Crapatalk or Crapalot - all the same thing


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sure of course. Mrs Barracks received special training and has a unique set of skills. She is ninja-si in her alter ego and she will crush your balls of you cheat on her


I've joked that she's North Korea's worst field agent.

"Sir, I've successfully coerced an American military man to marry me."

"Excellent. What does he do? Is he a General? Is he in special operations? Is he in tactical technology development? Does he work with nuclear missiles?"

"He plays tuba"

"..." _click_


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sister is getting J&J on her campus today.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Thinned it out. Couldn't find a round file so I used a small drillbit and worked it in and out repeatedly until satisfied.


I saw what you did there.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Happy Paddy's Day!!!
> 
> View attachment 15771593


Green as I have got










Which is quite green really ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice Paddy watch there Murphy.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

My green for the day!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

James May takes an electric MGB for a drive.

Two bullet points' worth of thoughts from me:


Part of the charm of a classic British roadster is the pop and burble of the engine. I don't get to see them often, but I love the noises they all make. This electric iteration won't do any of that.
Most of the pain of ownership, I understand, is that popping and burbling old engine. That's a good part of why the original Miata was so freakishly successful - a modern Japanese drivetrain built into a classic British roadster. Turning the car into a plug-in EV that's always ready to run each weekend (or, if you're like me, ready to drive to the commuter station)... well, that's kinda brilliant.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> James May takes an electric MGB for a drive.
> 
> Two bullet points' worth of thoughts from me:
> 
> ...


Or you could take that little MG and swap in a nice little Honda or Nissan drivetrain and satisfy it all. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The MG with the Rover V8 conversion was always fun, and sounded greeeaaaatttt.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Or you could take that little MG and swap in a nice little Honda or Nissan drivetrain and satisfy it all. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


K20 swap FTW.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/projectcar/comments/gpc793


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I think the lowered pension can be spun as 1- an incentive to keep working longer, which also 2. means you'll be paying more into the collective pension fund and helping it to stay solvent.
> 
> I "retired" from the military, taking the early retirement buyout (strongly encouraged, part of downsizing just like in the mid-1990s). My pension is at a lower percentage of my base pay as compared to if I served a full 20-plus years. But aside from that, the way the Corps set it up, I got full benefits as if I had retired normally. I've heard that other branches were doing a similar thing, encouraging active duty to get out early, except that they were offered a severance package instead of full retiree benefits. I'll tell you that they all got screwed. Never mind still being able to buy groceries at the commissary -- it's the healthcare, banking, mortgage benefits, and all the other stuff that makes my retiree ID what I call a real "magic ticket".
> 
> My dad retired with, afaik, his full pension, having worked fifty years total and past the age of 70. It's a little awkward, though, I think, because retiree pensions like his are what was bankrupting his employee-owned newspaper - which then prompted Berkshire Hathaway to buy it - but now it's managed by a bean-counting company that views newspaper reporters as expenses instead of assets...


Think Swedens may be more comparable to social security idk
So my comment was for example as age for SS goes up older folks are grandfathered (I like non pc terms) in. Glad your dad retired cause newspapers are and will fail at some point.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> First Covid shot scheduled for 24 march. Pfizer


Good to hear... I'm getting little tired of fighting anti vaxxers. 
Daughter in law 2nd today, sons tomorrow so family done.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> As I understand taking early retirement (e.g. at 62) has always meant fewer kroner at the end of the month. Sometime after I started working they changed from a system where your retirement was based on your five highest earning years (usually your last 5 years) to one that is cumulative over the whole period that you've worked. The previous system benefited persons that had relatively high salaries before retirement. With this new system a person starting to work right after gymnasium will likely accumulate more money in their pension fund than someone that spends 10+ years getting a higher degree and doesn't starting working until their early 30s. It is what it is and we adapt


Yep... I assumed that was national system. 
Mine was highest 5 years. 
Not sure good to disincent college.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> As I understand taking early retirement (e.g. at 62) has always meant fewer kroner at the end of the month. Sometime after I started working they changed from a system where your retirement was based on your five highest earning years (usually your last 5 years) to one that is cumulative over the whole period that you've worked. The previous system benefited persons that had relatively high salaries before retirement. With this new system a person starting to work right after gymnasium will likely accumulate more money in their pension fund than someone that spends 10+ years getting a higher degree and doesn't starting working until their early 30s. It is what it is and we adapt


Some of my Swedish relatives are affected by the changes, those around my age. Only a few have mentioned it and they didn't express much dissatisfaction. However, that's hard to interpret because of the cultural differences. I think the only thing worse than complaining is discussing your feelings.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Wasn't there a later version that came with the V8?

Wonder if they were they as reliable as the Staaaaaag?

I know 2 people who had a Triumph Stag and both swapped out the Rover V8 for a small block Chev.

Fun car...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I've joked that she's North Korea's worst field agent.
> 
> "Sir, I've successfully coerced an American military man to marry me."
> 
> ...


 that was funny


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I've joked that she's North Korea's worst field agent.
> 
> "Sir, I've successfully coerced an American military man to marry me."
> 
> ...


On second thoughts, a tuba player is very useful too. He can join their national songstress team, the Moranbang


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Green as I have got
> 
> View attachment 15771734
> 
> ...


I am sure someone will post a Hulk.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Hulk.

What did they say?

Never read ahead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> James May takes an electric MGB for a drive.
> 
> Two bullet points' worth of thoughts from me:
> 
> ...


At least it won't breakdown as often.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Good to hear... I'm getting little tired of fighting anti vaxxers.
> Daughter in law 2nd today, sons tomorrow so family done.


So, you've given up?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Glad your dad retired cause newspapers are and will fail at some point.


It's awful. And I mean that in the most alarmist way.

His old section used to have something like six to eight reporters when he ran it, covering the business stories for the whole metroplex (and reaching across the state as much as possible). Now it's got one reporter, and she barely has enough time to cover large real estate deals.

I think the newspaper until five years ago had two hundred-ish reporters, and now they're down to around sixty in total. A well-informed public needs information - what the city council and state legislature are doing, why these banks are merging, what's happening with that police investigation, which restaurants are doing well, whatever - but of course it _takes time_ to get information. Someone has to call up sources or attend press conferences, talk to witnesses, interview people on the street; then you have to sit down and write out the story, make sure it's understandable, and finally send it to press.

But without enough reporters, a lot of stories get missed. And they can't even be sure that they're getting the most important stories, either.

I loathe the idea that's floating around to partially fund local news agencies with local government funds. I don't even like it if the funds come from the federal level. You think people don't trust "the media" these days - imagine how much less they'll trust a story about a city council meeting printed in a paper that's partially funded by the city council itself. We all think that the USSR's Pravda was a joke, right? I don't want us to start going down that same path. And if we do, and it becomes politically convenient to kneecap the press by cutting public funds, then we all lose.

I dunno. I don't see a good solution. An uninformed public is a stupid public.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, you've given up?


Given up as in the sense I've got my family vaxxed and screw the rest? Pretty much.

Was told today the Covid vaxes are not vaccines because they don't protect and provide immunity.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> On second thoughts, a tuba player is very useful too. He can join their national songstress team, the Moranbang


Would you believe I never watched a moranbang group? 🤣 





I read the word and first thought you wrote _noraebang:_

(but really, watch and listen, get your headphones)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It's awful. And I mean that in the most alarmist way.
> 
> His old section used to have something like six to eight reporters when he ran it, covering the business stories for the whole metroplex (and reaching across the state as much as possible). Now it's got one reporter, and she barely has enough time to cover large real estate deals.
> 
> ...


Social media is the answer...

Honestly most journalists and TV people today are, being nice, idiots.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Social media is the answer...
> 
> Honestly most journalists and TV people today are, being nice, idiots.


Yeah, I know. There's a blurry line between pundits/commentators and journalists, especially since they have to share the same screen. Whoever is a news anchor doesn't do a lot of the grunt work of finding and writing stories, because there literally isn't enough time in the day. The journalists I grew up knowing were, by and large, smart and focused, but they were also the boots on the ground, not the guy in the TV chair.

I also think social media is far too fickle and trendy to reliably spread information. Take a video clip that someone else just shot, snip it just right, and if your reach is bigger than theirs, your narrative wins. "A lie travels halfway around the world while the truth is still putting on its boots", so what we've got is a horde of bootless lies running all over the place.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Given up as in the sense I've got my family vaxxed and screw the rest? Pretty much.
> 
> Was told today the Covid vaxes are not vaccines because they don't protect and provide immunity.


I don't suppose the people you heard that from were therefore going with double masks and extra distance.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Would you believe I never watched a moranbang group?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. No, I meant the famous North Korean all girl singing group. 

Other than the nationalist songs they sing, some of the others' tune isn't too bad. Besides, they play the electric violin as well.

Better not watch it too much otherwise Big Brother is watching


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's awful. And I mean that in the most alarmist way.
> 
> His old section used to have something like six to eight reporters when he ran it, covering the business stories for the whole metroplex (and reaching across the state as much as possible). Now it's got one reporter, and she barely has enough time to cover large real estate deals.
> 
> ...


Social media killed off news.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Social media is the answer...
> 
> Honestly most journalists and TV people today are, being nice, idiots.


I watch it for the weather girl


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I know. There's a blurry line between pundits/commentators and journalists, especially since they have to share the same screen. Whoever is a news anchor doesn't do a lot of the grunt work of finding and writing stories, because there literally isn't enough time in the day. The journalists I grew up knowing were, by and large, smart and focused, but they were also the boots on the ground, not the guy in the TV chair.
> 
> I also think social media is far too fickle and trendy to reliably spread information. Take a video clip that someone else just shot, snip it just right, and if your reach is bigger than theirs, your narrative wins. "A lie travels halfway around the world while the truth is still putting on its boots", so what we've got is a horde of bootless lies running all over the place.


Cannot like


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't suppose the people you heard that from were therefore going with double masks and extra distance.


Masks? What masks?

Nah mostly stay at home been lucky types.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Good to hear... I'm getting little tired of fighting anti vaxxers.
> Daughter in law 2nd today, sons tomorrow so family done.


Nice. My first moderna was Monday and no side effects other than a little tender at the injection site.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Social media killed off news.


IMHO Walter Cronkite was at the end the beginning of the end.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Nice. My first moderna was Monday and no side effects other than a little tender at the injection site.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


2nd is when we paid attn.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> IMHO Walter Cronkite was at the end the beginning of the end.


The timing works out exactly right. It wasn't long after his retirement that the Fairness Doctrine went away, and programs featuring one-sided rant-fests began to proliferate.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> 2nd is when we paid attn.


How was the second in terms of side effects?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cannot like


Me neither.

Anyway, how's this for some after-dinner reading?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> The timing works out exactly right. It wasn't long after his retirement that the Fairness Doctrine went away, and programs featuring one-sided rant-fests began to proliferate.


Again Vietnam not a favorite... But he lost his objectivity and injected his own opinion on the subject. A turning point.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> How was the second in terms of side effects?


Mrs BT and I got shot..headed out for pizza and beer(for me). Shot was 9:30am. Bout 7pm we both had similar : chills, fatigue, headache, achy joints. Lasted into night. Next day back to normal. Not a big deal but suggest don't plan all night drunk party.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT and I got shot..headed out for pizza and beer(for me). Shot was 9:30am. Bout 7pm we both had similar : chills, fatigue, headache, achy joints. Lasted into night. Next day back to normal. Not a big deal but suggest don't plan all night drunk party.
> View attachment 15772671


Maybe the booze helped with clearing the symptoms?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Ha! I got lecture on how to make money on that thread about financing a Rolex. I'm just keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe the booze helped with clearing the symptoms?


Mrs BT doesn't drink tho. I suggested sex would help


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Ha! I got lecture on how to make money on that thread about financing a Rolex. I'm just keeping my mouth shut.


wait i wanna learn too where


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> wait i wanna learn too where


gf

kidding i saw it


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT and I got shot..headed out for pizza and beer(for me). Shot was 9:30am. Bout 7pm we both had similar : chills, fatigue, headache, achy joints. Lasted into night. Next day back to normal. Not a big deal but suggest don't plan all night drunk party.
> View attachment 15772671


Dang, it's gonna interfere with me drinking. Well, i guess i could abstain one night


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Dang, it's gonna interfere with me drinking. Well, i guess i could abstain one night


Shot then drink for few hours then rest


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT doesn't drink tho. I suggested sex would help


Good sex always helps. It releases endorphins.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> IMHO Walter Cronkite was at the end the beginning of the end.


As morbid as it was when we saw the coffins unloaded each night at Dover AFB, it was relevant news of the times. When they began hiding that reality beginning in the '80's, the end was in full swing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good sex always helps. It releases endorphins.


doesn't have to be good


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> As morbid as it was when we saw the coffins unloaded each night at Dover AFB, it was relevant news of the times. When they began hiding that reality beginning in the '80's, the end was in full swing.


70s?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Ha! I got lecture on how to make money on that thread about financing a Rolex. I'm just keeping my mouth shut.


They finance a watch, but cant buy a house


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Yep retirement is an individual thing whether you, me, Dog, BT, BSF, etc. I feel sorry for people forced into retirement earlier than they wanted. Plus people forced to continue working in a job that gives them no pleasure due to inadequate retirement funds.


Yes, I was forced into and trying to make the best of a bad situation.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> They finance a watch, but cant buy a house


Check out Breitling's rental program. I guess it's one way to disposition the models that don't sell.🙄 Absurd imo.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Check out Breitling's rental program. I guess it's one way to disposition the models that don't sell. Absurd imo.


Have a taste of luxury without the ownership. The new leasing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I watch it for the weather girl


@sportura, is that you?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Nice. My first moderna was Monday and no side effects other than a little tender at the injection site.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Glad you got your shot; otherwise, too easy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> 2nd is when we paid attn.


I guess I was lucky. Absolutely nuthin'.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> How was the second in terms of side effects?


Nothing bad to report; was just like the 1st one...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT and I got shot..headed out for pizza and beer(for me). Shot was 9:30am. Bout 7pm we both had similar : chills, fatigue, headache, achy joints. Lasted into night. Next day back to normal. Not a big deal but suggest don't plan all night drunk party.
> View attachment 15772671


Very happy you're back to normal but sorry you had to go through all the side effects. Best to Mrs. BT.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT doesn't drink tho. I suggested sex would help


Help who?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Dang, it's gonna interfere with me drinking. Well, i guess i could abstain one night


Maybe you'll luck out. A buddy went through both unscathed...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Shot then drink for few hours then rest


_"Don't forget about the water." _- B5


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna was wondering who this Cronkite fella is.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Remind me to post this again around Halloween.










BT, I'm looking at you...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, guys. Yay or nay? A Tiffany AP chrono!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Help who?


me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Maybe you'll luck out. A buddy went through both unscathed...


moderna?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> me


Glad we cleared that up.

Not that it was ever in doubt...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> moderna?


Yes to me and him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, guys. Yay or nay? A Tiffany AP chrono!
> 
> View attachment 15772800


selling?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Watch case end. Thinned out the strap (via the hole) so it fits between the screw bar and the case.
> 
> Didn't I give enough of a visual?


so that's what happens when you keep on drilling a hole. It thins out. Hmmm.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> selling?


Nah, was late to the party. Doubt I'll ever find one now...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I saw what you did there.


underline small. at least he got satisfaction.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, guys. Yay or nay? A Tiffany AP chrono!
> 
> View attachment 15772800


Nay for me, but I'm not an RO fan.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Nay for me, but I'm not an RO fan.


still haven't seen one irl


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Backstory is that one of the best all-time NFL quarterbacks sent a D-pic to a cheerleader; not the best way to be remembered.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Depends if she shared because of disappointment, or because she was impressed...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's what all men say.


All men who have met Mrs. B5?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> It's awful. And I mean that in the most alarmist way.
> 
> His old section used to have something like six to eight reporters when he ran it, covering the business stories for the whole metroplex (and reaching across the state as much as possible). Now it's got one reporter, and she barely has enough time to cover large real estate deals.
> 
> ...


Its pretty sad.

Many news services and reporters are getting lazy and "sourcing" their "news" from social media anyway and just applying their "opinion" over the top, with speed of delivery becoming more important than accuracy.

Filtering out genuine news stories is becoming more and more difficult...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Social media is the answer...
> 
> Honestly most journalists and TV people today are, being nice, idiots.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, guys. Yay or nay? A Tiffany AP chrono!
> 
> View attachment 15772800


I'd give it a shot. I love what AP does with these dials. Kinda want it to be in platinum since that's what Rolex does with its ice blue dials.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I watch it for the weather girl


Don't blame you.

The weather is *hot*...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd give it a shot. I love what AP does with these dials. Kinda want it to be in platinum since that's what Rolex does with its ice blue dials.


Exactly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, is that you?


No. We got better taste than that. Our weather girl is a former Miss Universe Australia.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, guys. Yay or nay? A Tiffany AP chrono!
> 
> View attachment 15772800


Yeah....yeah, why not?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, guys. Yay or nay? A Tiffany AP chrono!
> 
> View attachment 15772800


Yay.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. We got better taste than that. Our weather girl is a former Miss Universe Australia.


Yow!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, guys. Yay or nay? A Tiffany AP chrono!
> 
> View attachment 15772800


Yayish


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> underline small. at least he got satisfaction.


Exactly


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Exactly.


Nra.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Backstory is that one of the best all-time NFL quarterbacks sent a D-pic to a cheerleader; not the best way to be re*member*ed.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Exactly.





Sappie66 said:


> Exactly


what exactly?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> what exactly?


Exactly


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, guys. Yay or nay? A Tiffany AP chrono!
> 
> View attachment 15772800


I don't hate it: would still probably go with the Platona over this, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

In one of my news feeds today, a Fratello piece on Sappie66's Rising Sun (an exquisite iteration IMO):

Speedmaster Rising Sun

180


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT doesn't drink tho. I suggested sex would help


I'll share this with Mrs B5 as "A study I found on the internet..."

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> wait i wanna learn too where


Mortgaging your house?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Have a taste of luxury without the ownership. The new leasing.


Old school investment advice:
Own what appreciates, lease everything else...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> In one of my news feeds today, a Fratello piece on Sappie66's Rising Sun (an exquisite iteration IMO):
> 
> Speedmaster Rising Sun
> 
> 180


About that sharp caseback....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> About that sharp caseback....


Mate, that isn't good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> About that sharp caseback....


Ouch! I guess Limited Editions aren't for wearing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Old school investment advice:
> Own what appreciates, lease everything else...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


So... it is okay to buy a Rolex on instalments then? Just asking for a friend.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Mortgaging your house?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


lol for the record i borrow no money


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> About that sharp caseback....


..LOL..

Eh, tight fit or perhaps extreme preheating?

Notwithstanding, "it's how you look, not how you feel" and all. It's a looker.

180


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, that isn't good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's okay. That's the micro-adjust at the tightest of three positions. I generally wear it in the middle position and loosen it to the 3rd position if it's warm.

Just did it to get the imprint.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> ..LOL..
> 
> Eh, tight fit or perhaps extreme preheating?
> 
> ...


Initially, I thought it was a branding iron....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> lol for the record i borrow no money


gf

i also don't make loans


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Initially, I thought it was a branding iron....


you know we could just get a tattoo of a watch and save a bunch of money


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@5959HH Was reading some studies on covid brain fog.... hope you not having such.... the findings so far very interesting


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Initially, I thought it was a branding iron....


"Worn During Re-entry (from space)"

180


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> lol for the record i borrow no money


You're apparently missing out on some great opportunities.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> You're apparently missing out on some great opportunities.


how so?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> You're apparently missing out on some great opportunities.


will have to wait til tomorrow to find out.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> how so?


Well, as it was explained to me, the idea is to borrow money and then use it to make more than it costs to borrow. Or just to buy a watch.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> It's okay. That's the micro-adjust at the tightest of three positions. I generally wear it in the middle position and loosen it to the 3rd position if it's warm.
> 
> Just did it to get the imprint.


Aah, Sappie art 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, guys. Yay or nay? A Tiffany AP chrono!
> 
> View attachment 15772800


I'm never a fan of date windows at 4:30. Even when it's as nicely done as this one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you know we could just get a tattoo of a watch and save a bunch of money


At least it's right two times a day?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> About that sharp caseback....


Tattoo template...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So... it is okay to buy a Rolex on instalments then? Just asking for a friend.


No.

Must mortgage your house first.
Max out your debt first...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> lol for the record i borrow no money


We were very highly geared, so have restructured debt after Covid impacted income.

Much more risk averse now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> It's okay. That's the micro-adjust at the tightest of three positions. I generally wear it in the middle position and loosen it to the 3rd position if it's warm.
> 
> Just did it to get the imprint.


Like I said:
For the tattoist to trace...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> i also don't make loans


I do that as well.

Looks like your investment strategy works better than mine...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> you know we could just get a tattoo of a watch and save a bunch of money


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, guys. Yay or nay? A Tiffany AP chrono!
> 
> View attachment 15772800


That's a yes from me...

Are you thinking of buying another AP?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Some of my Swedish relatives are affected by the changes, those around my age. Only a few have mentioned it and they didn't express much dissatisfaction. However, that's hard to interpret because of the cultural differences. I think the only thing worse than complaining is discussing your feelings.


True. Swedes can give a new meaning to the term clamming up. Among the many topics not often discussed are: religion, politics, income, taxes, how much did that (fill in the blank) cost, and the list goes on. Weather is always a safe bet 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's awful. And I mean that in the most alarmist way.
> 
> His old section used to have something like six to eight reporters when he ran it, covering the business stories for the whole metroplex (and reaching across the state as much as possible). Now it's got one reporter, and she barely has enough time to cover large real estate deals.
> 
> ...


Many areas are going to digital news (although my wife still insists on getting two newspapers) and it doesn't seem to have affected public awareness. Assuming that there is a dumbing down ongoing in the US compared to other regions it might be due more to relatively recent proliferation of opinion (which can be infinite) replacing facts (which can be finite). Just my opinion 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good sex always helps. It releases endorphins.


And other critters...

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> They finance a watch, but cant buy a house


Reminds me of when I was young seeing guys driving fancy cars and living in a dump of an apartment. Or maybe it's always been that way; there must be a reason for having cramped sex in the back seat?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, guys. Yay or nay? A Tiffany AP chrono!
> 
> View attachment 15772800


Did you see the recent Bark & Jack video where he reviews an AP?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Depends if she shared because of disappointment, or because she was impressed...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


She's on record as saying that they never met. Regardless, it was a stupid move that soured a fantastic career.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's okay. That's the micro-adjust at the tightest of three positions. I generally wear it in the middle position and loosen it to the 3rd position if it's warm.
> 
> Just did it to get the imprint.


Now that pic will be circulating the inter webs for years 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Reminds me of when I was young seeing guys driving fancy cars and living in a dump of an apartment. Or maybe it's always been that way; there must be a reason for having cramped sex in the back seat?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Well, that's the way of the modern generation. Armani suits, fancy cars, fancy restaurants, smashed avocados on toast. They spent every cent on living the life with nothing left for a house.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, that's the way of the modern generation. Armani suits, fancy cars, fancy restaurants, smashed avocados on toast. They spent every cent on living the life with nothing left for a house.


Concrete proof that I'm not in the modern generation.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Reminds me of when I was young seeing guys driving fancy cars and living in a dump of an apartment. Or maybe it's always been that way; there must be a reason for having cramped sex in the back seat?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I always lived in a crap house and drove expensive cars when I was young, and that was a long time ago ?

Now I'm old I Drive boring cars and spend all my money on holidays and watches, maybe houses will come last?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I'll share this with Mrs B5 as "A study I found on the internet..."
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


will see if this works with mrs pongster also. But she drinks. She just had a sip of my G&T.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, guys. Yay or nay? A Tiffany AP chrono!
> 
> View attachment 15772800


Yay


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Concrete proof that I'm not in the modern generation.


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> .


Godfrey!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> About that sharp caseback....


But they are digging in the wrong spot!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Many areas are going to digital news (although my wife still insists on getting two newspapers) and it doesn't seem to have affected public awareness. Assuming that there is a dumbing down ongoing in the US compared to other regions it might be due more to relatively recent proliferation of opinion (which can be infinite) replacing facts (which can be finite). Just my opinion
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


You ain't wrong. Digital delivery, aside from leaving out people who can't (or won't) use a connected device, is still sloppy af what with poorly-managed subscription services, spotty broadband reach (especially here in the US and other third-world countries) and extraordinarily-badly-coded websites and apps. And yeah, the dry facts don't generate click traffic like heated opinions, and the Internet's revenue stream is based on click traffic above all else.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now that pic will be circulating the inter webs for years
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> i also don't make loans


Damn. This thing ain't gonna pay for itself.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> We were very highly geared, so have restructured debt after Covid impacted income.
> 
> Much more risk averse now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> That's a yes from me...
> 
> Are you thinking of buying another AP?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Maybe. This was released back in Sept 2020 with a 100 unit run. They're probably all gone by now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> True. Swedes can give a new meaning to the term clamming up. Among the many topics not often discussed are: religion, politics, income, taxes, how much did that (fill in the blank) cost, and the list goes on. Weather is always a safe bet
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Here's my great weather avatar.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did you see the recent Bark & Jack video where he reviews an AP?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Maybe. This was released back in Sept 2020 with a 100 unit run. They're probably all gone by now.


Hope you can find one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did you see the recent Bark & Jack video where he reviews an AP?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


This one? He's right, it's a fabulous watch.

(edit) I wrote that ^^ before the halfway mark when he started getting into the details -- no quickset date, 40-hr reserve, since it's still based on a JLC movement from the 1960s. And it doesn't fit into his own B&J Watch Roll. (neither would a new Omega Constellation, but hey...)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> This one? He's right, it's a fabulous watch.
> 
> (edit) I wrote that ^^ before the halfway mark when he started getting into the details -- no quickset date, 40-hr reserve, since it's still based on a JLC movement from the 1960s. And it doesn't fit into his own B&J Watch Roll. (neither would a new Omega Constellation, but hey...)


GF

Dunno why, but that was the first B&J video I remember watching. I think he's alright, a no-BS kind of like a dude version of Jenni Elle.

So I watched his review last year of the AW (his second AW, as it turns out) and I think it's spot-on. He's more bothered by the negatives than I am - my charging routine these days is, I charge it at my desk during the workday - but he's not wrong about the watch. And he doesn't say this, but it's hard to imagine how, even just a few months before its original introduction back in 2014, the prototypes barely ran a few hours before exhausting their battery - and that was with the old 32-bit CPU, no always-on display, no GPS or cellular, no onboard apps, _none_ of the extended functionality that is par for the smartwatch course today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> About that sharp caseback....


Sap if you tighten the bracelet jut a tad more your indentation will also record the current time as well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So... it is okay to buy a Rolex on instalments then? Just asking for a friend.


Only OK to buy a Rolex on installments if you take out a second mortgage on your vacation home to fund payments for the Rolex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> @5959HH Was reading some studies on covid brain fog.... hope you not having such.... the findings so far very interesting











Brain fog?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> True. Swedes can give a new meaning to the term clamming up. Among the many topics not often discussed are: religion, politics, income, taxes, how much did that (fill in the blank) cost, and the list goes on. Weather is always a safe bet
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Even weather is off the table if including climate change. Only safe discussion is investment potential of Rolex SS sports watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Damn. This thing ain't gonna pay for itself.
> 
> View attachment 15773649


Revealing my bias against chrono's I vote nay.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone know what JMAN is up to?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Revealing my bias against chrono's I vote nay.


Charlie has a different take on chronos.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

This is how I spent my stimulus money. The poor man's Daytona.









OoO Baby!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Anyone know what JMAN is up to?


He said work has been kicking his butt for a while and last week looked like he was on vacation skiing. Busy boy so good for him. 
Also changed his name to ManOfRolex to mess with sporty. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Well, as it was explained to me, the idea is to borrow money and then use it to make more than it costs to borrow. Or just to buy a watch.


That's quite a theory. Why not just use your own money to make more?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At least it's right two times a day?


And 3 times maybe on 2 days a year.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I do that as well.
> 
> Looks like your investment strategy works better than mine...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL.. Maybe I don't own a plane or a yacht


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> This is how I spent my stimulus money. The poor man's Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What'd you do with the leftover cash? Got enough for a bass boat, I'm sure.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Delawareguy said:


> View attachment 15773548


I like them... Actually resemble them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Damn. This thing ain't gonna pay for itself.
> 
> View attachment 15773649


How so?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> This is how I spent my stimulus money. The poor man's Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang how many dependents you claiming? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> He said work has been kicking his butt for a while and last week looked like he was on vacation skiing. Busy boy so good for him.
> Also changed his name to ManOfRolex to mess with sporty. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Was unaware JMAN had changed his user ID to @manofrolex but glad to hear all is well with him.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> This is how I spent my stimulus money. The poor man's Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope brother, _THIS_ is the poor man's Daytona. I don't know what that thing is...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> That's quite a theory. Why not just use your own money to make more?


Because it's not as smart. A competent deadbeat never uses his own money for anything.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

New safe being delivered today. Weighs mucho lbs. Brother and his employee are going to do all the work for me!👍😁


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Brain fog?


Yeah... Altho the research into the dead of course brains interesting.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Anyone know what JMAN is up to?


Traveling working skiing

Nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Because it's not as smart. A competent deadbeat never uses his own money for anything.


I don't use my own money to buy anything.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I don't use my own money to buy anything.


I haven't lately, either.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I ventured into the Public Forum&#8230; hope I don't regret it, haha

So, brothers OoO &#8230; do you have a watch with a complication that performs absolutely no "function"?

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/...-form-over-function-or-"no"-function.5291066/


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Anyone know what JMAN is up to?


He's away skiing on his one good leg, or hanging out in the ski lodge bar impressing the beanie hoppers that he's a descendent of the house of Tudor 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Only OK to buy a Rolex on installments if you take out a second mortgage on your vacation home to fund payments for the Rolex.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Even weather is off the table if including climate change. Only safe discussion is investment potential of Rolex SS sports watches.


This is a watch forum after all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Anyone know what JMAN is up to?


Jman has undergone reassignment and has come out as Man of Rolex or MoR


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie has a different take on chronos.
> 
> View attachment 15774049


I think Charlie wants to scratch it


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Dang how many dependents you claiming?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Speaking of cool watches, did you guys know that Buzz's footprint is on Omega's moonphase watches. Cool idea once you know it's there.










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> He said work has been kicking his butt for a while and last week looked like he was on vacation skiing. Busy boy so good for him.
> Also changed his name to ManOfRolex to mess with sporty. Lmao
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well, he's morphed into sporty now since he is MoR


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Because it's not as smart. A competent deadbeat never uses his own money for anything.











... on the Rolex Forum EXCEPT on OoO.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of cool watches, did you guys know that Buzz's footprint is on Omega's moonphase watches. Cool idea once you know it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is actually very very cool! Reminds me of the Rolex crown engraving on the sapphire crystal at 6 o'clock


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I don't use my own money to buy anything.


I thank all the taxpayers for my money.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of cool watches, did you guys know that Buzz's footprint is on Omega's moonphase watches. Cool idea once you know it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neil's footprint; Buzz's butt is on the other Speedy ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Was unaware JMAN had changed his user ID to @manofrolex but glad to hear all is well with him.


There wasn't a coming out party


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> ... on the Rolex Forum EXCEPT on OoO.


In the public forums too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BWOAH that was quite a bit to get through but I am happy to report that I am all caught up


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Kinda enjoyed the raleigh nc thread


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Kinda enjoyed the raleigh nc thread


I always liked references to UNC Chapel Hill grads...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> That's quite a theory. Why not just use your own money to make more?


Then you don't tie up your own capital.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I like them... Actually resemble them.


You're the third guy, right?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Nope brother, _THIS_ is the poor man's Daytona. I don't know what that thing is...


Fighting over who has the proper poor man status?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Jman has undergone reassignment surgery and has come out as Man of Rolex or MoR


Fify


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> What'd you do with the leftover cash? Got enough for a bass boat, I'm sure.


A row 

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Dang how many dependents you claiming?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So I have a strategy when it comes to claiming dependents

I have named all my vehicles. Personal and work related. Since they have names and I maintain them they can be listed as dependents.
Between humans, pets and autos I'm up to 12.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Nope brother, _THIS_ is the poor man's Daytona. I don't know what that thing is...


Well played.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You're the third guy, right?


yep


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> That is actually very very cool! Reminds me of the Rolex crown engraving on the sapphire crystal at 6 o'clock


Or the Omega symbol etched into the crystal at the center above the hands. Take a look at a vintage Omega.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone planning to watch the four hour redone Justice League movie? Debating if I should try watching it through a single session or not? Maybe some new Wonder scenes to keep it entertaining?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Kinda enjoyed the raleigh nc thread


Which one?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Fighting over who has the proper poor man status?


LOL I'm not sure if I won, or Lost

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Anyone planning to watch the four hour redone Justice League movie? Debating if I should try watching it through a single session or not? Maybe some new Wonder scenes to keep it entertaining?


I only watch it for Gal Gadot and then I will go back to posting on Watch U Seek.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Anyone planning to watch the four hour redone Justice League movie? Debating if I should try watching it through a single session or not? Maybe some new Wonder scenes to keep it entertaining?


First I'm hearing of it but I'll work my way thru it somehow. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mav said:


> Anyone planning to watch the four hour redone Justice League movie? Debating if I should try watching it through a single session or not? Maybe some new Wonder scenes to keep it entertaining?


Yes, I need something to fall asleep too.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Which one?











Raleigh, NC Rolex Event Tonight 3/18


Hey everyone, I was invited to a private Rolex Event at Bailey's Jewelers Cameron Village tonight (3/18) from 5-7pm. So I wanted to pass on an invitation to all of you. They are having the Rolex Event to public this weekend but this is a special preview evening. I'll probably pop in about 5:30...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Brotherssss... just wanted to share with you all that I have hit a great milestone!

I have been a member of Watch U Seek for 3 years!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ and a page oner


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ^ and a page oner


Thank you @Betterthere as I recall you were the one who extended the warm welcome when I first posted on this legendary thread. Many thanks also to the regulars and brothers of OoO as well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Anyone planning to watch the four hour redone Justice League movie? Debating if I should try watching it through a single session or not? Maybe some new Wonder scenes to keep it entertaining?


Maybe during spring break when MrsBS can take time off from studying. 🤓


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Only OK to buy a Rolex on installments if you take out a second mortgage on your vacation home to fund payments for the Rolex.


and there must be a minimum interest rate.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brotherssss... just wanted to share with you all that I have hit a great milestone!
> 
> I have been a member of Watch U Seek for 3 years!
> 
> ...


wow. Three years non-sensical fun or 36 months of fun non-sense? Congrats, sir. 

am sharing with you the cake the resort gave us.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of cool watches, did you guys know that Buzz's footprint is on Omega's moonphase watches. Cool idea once you know it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup. But took me a while to see it. Had to photograph it with a loupe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> wow. Three years non-sensical fun or 36 months of fun non-sense? Congrats, sir.
> 
> am sharing with you the cake the resort gave us.
> View attachment 15774695


Happy Anniversary?

You and Mrs Pong celebrating your wedding anniversary there? Nice


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy Anniversary?
> 
> You and Mrs Pong celebrating your wedding anniversary there? Nice


yes sir. 15 years. I will be a gentleman and neither confirm nor deny if somebody got ponged last night and how many times.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brotherssss... just wanted to share with you all that I have hit a great milestone!
> 
> I have been a member of Watch U Seek for 3 years!
> 
> ...


And with that cake dogbert is gonna be even fatter 😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been a member for eight years soon so I'm gonna get an even bigger cake.










You know the one I want.........


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Toppers has a preowned Explorer for not too bad a price.... can't remember if someone looking


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> I've been a member for eight years soon so I'm gonna get an even bigger cake.
> 
> View attachment 15774751
> 
> ...


soon be 10 for me a day after our 50th


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brotherssss... just wanted to share with you all that I have hit a great milestone!
> 
> I have been a member of Watch U Seek for 3 years!
> 
> ...


Haha, I joined on March 3rd as well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brotherssss... just wanted to share with you all that I have hit a great milestone!
> 
> I have been a member of Watch U Seek for 3 years!
> 
> ...





qa_ii said:


> Haha, I joined on March 3rd as well.
> 
> View attachment 15774804


Godfrey.
Does that rate a piece of cake too? A corner piece? 😁


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Toppers has a preowned Explorer for not too bad a price.... can't remember if someone looking


Saw that several days back. I'm surprised it lasted so long.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mav said:


> Anyone planning to watch the four hour redone Justice League movie? Debating if I should try watching it through a single session or not? Maybe some new Wonder scenes to keep it entertaining?


Definitely


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brotherssss... just wanted to share with you all that I have hit a great milestone!
> 
> I have been a member of Watch U Seek for 3 years!
> 
> ...


You make me feel slack, I joined when Ernie started it and still only slightly over 4 grand of posts. It means I don't have much to say or you do.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> You make me feel slack, I joined when Ernie started it and still only slightly over 4 grand of posts. It means I don't have much to say or you do.


more like none of us have much to say


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> LOL.. Maybe I don't own a plane or a yacht


To be fair, neither do I.
Those are things I lease as required...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I ventured into the Public Forum&#8230; hope I don't regret it, haha
> 
> So, brothers OoO &#8230; do you have a watch with a complication that performs absolutely no "function"?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/...-form-over-function-or-"no"-function.5291066/


Whoops.
Just realised I misread the thread title and posted incorrectly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brotherssss... just wanted to share with you all that I have hit a great milestone!
> 
> I have been a member of Watch U Seek for 3 years!
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary Sir Dog.

And an active 3 years it has been...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Passed my... crap... _eight_-year mark last month:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> yes sir. 15 years. I will be a gentleman and neither confirm nor deny if somebody got ponged last night and how many times.


Congratulations Mr and Mrs Pong...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Premium Rolex sighting!

I was assigned some tiresome corporate training and couldn't believe my eyes. The woman in the video was wearing a Smurf. She waved her arms around a lot, so it was on camera for roughly a third of the 47 minutes. She didn't have the bracelet sized like a guy would - it must have had an inch and half of slack. I didn't notice before from pics here that the Smurf has PCLs, but they were quite noticeable in the video.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank you @Betterthere as I recall you were the one who extended the warm welcome when I first posted on this legendary thread. Many thanks also to the regulars and brothers of OoO as well.











This thread wouldn't be anywhere close to the same without your presence.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> yup. But took me a while to see it. Had to photograph it with a loupe.


I'll take your word on that as me ole eyes aren't what they used to be.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Toppers has a preowned Explorer for not too bad a price.... can't remember if someone looking


I saw that too and am surprised, actually shocked, it's lasted this long.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I saw that too and am surprised, actually shocked, it's lasted this long.


10% off too


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> more like none of us have much to say


Maybe 1% of what I post isn't total drivel and nonsense.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone else just randomly stop receiving Tapatalk notifications today?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> This is how I spent my stimulus money. The poor man's Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rare and better looking than most. Well done!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> True. Swedes can give a new meaning to the term clamming up. Among the many topics not often discussed are: religion, politics, income, taxes, how much did that (fill in the blank) cost, and the list goes on. Weather is always a safe bet
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


We're getting pretty good avoiding most topics in the US as well


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> yes sir. 15 years. I will be a gentleman and neither confirm nor deny if somebody got ponged last night and how many times.


Congrats!!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Brotherssss... just wanted to share with you all that I have hit a great milestone!
> 
> I have been a member of Watch U Seek for 3 years!
> 
> ...


Congrats Sir Dogbert 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pongster said:


> yes sir. 15 years. I will be a gentleman and neither confirm nor deny if somebody got ponged last night and how many times.


Congrats on the anniversary mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Whoops.
> Just realised I misread the thread title and posted incorrectly...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I think your post with the Moser was on point! It's basically a watch that doesn't even tell the time, haha


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Anyone else just randomly stop receiving Tapatalk notifications today?


I deleted tapatalk, only use my laptop to access watch forums now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yes sir. 15 years. I will be a gentleman and neither confirm nor deny if somebody got ponged last night and how many times.


Eww... too much information


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> And with that cake dogbert is gonna be even fatter


Love cake but unfortunately the missus restricts me from those she deems as fatty. I only get all the tasteless ones


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> I've been a member for eight years soon so I'm gonna get an even bigger cake.
> 
> View attachment 15774751
> 
> ...


I will remember but you cannot post that full video here on WUS or you might cop an infringement


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Haha, I joined on March 3rd as well.
> 
> View attachment 15774804


No, I joined on March 18th. But we're March babies


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> You make me feel slack, I joined when Ernie started it and still only slightly over 4 grand of posts. It means I don't have much to say or you do.


No, it just means that I need to get a life and go out more often


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> more like none of us have much to say


I do. All about nothing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Happy Anniversary Sir Dog.
> 
> And an active 3 years it has been...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Indeed. About 30+ posts a day. Someone called me a machine gun 100 post a day person in one of the threads. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Premium Rolex sighting!
> 
> I was assigned some tiresome corporate training and couldn't believe my eyes. The woman in the video was wearing a Smurf. She waved her arms around a lot, so it was on camera for roughly a third of the 47 minutes. She didn't have the bracelet sized like a guy would - it must have had an inch and half of slack. I didn't notice before from pics here that the Smurf has PCLs, but they were quite noticeable in the video.


Women wear it like a bracelet. They love the jiggly sound it makes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> This thread wouldn't be anywhere close to the same without your presence.


Thank you Brother 59.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 10% off too


Who says you don't get a discount on a Rolex?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Anyone else just randomly stop receiving Tapatalk notifications today?


Nope. I have never received notifications as I turned it off. I only get notifications if someone tagged me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I deleted tapatalk, only use my laptop to access watch forums now.


Maybe that's the smarter way to remain sane. I find myself looking at WUS at work, at home, on the airplane, sshhh... should be working!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I deleted tapatalk, only use my laptop to access watch forums now.


Smart man


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe that's the smarter way to remain sane. I find myself looking at WUS at work, at home, on the airplane, sshhh... should be working!


Ditto. That's how I noticed something was wrong.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The pending Rolex releases on 7 April 2021 will determine my future watch collection strategy. These days I only enjoy wearing about 6 watches at most and this includes a couple of beaters. The rest just collect dust. I have too many of these:










And mostly wear these










What would you sell from the first picture? The orange Sammy is one that should go soon. The modded Batman SKX007 is also on the chopping block.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The pending Rolex releases on 7 April 2021 will determine my future watch collection strategy. These days I only enjoy wearing about 6 watches at most and this includes a couple of beaters. The rest just collect dust. I have too many of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the Seiko watched except your Marine Master?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

By the way is it just me or does that Marinemaster hold it’s own against the Swiss trio? Freakin love that watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All the Seiko watched except your Marine Master?


And have no turtles? A Seiko icon. You are ruthless brother


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Women wear it like a bracelet. They love the jiggly sound it makes.


I couldn't help thinking of how the loose bracelet amplifies every little shock. It's a good thing she chose Rolex.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> You know the one I want.........


Not sure about you but everyone knows about me...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Saw that several days back. I'm surprised it lasted so long.


Too easy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Congratulations Mr and Mrs Pong...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


thank you sir


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I'll take your word on that as me ole eyes aren't what they used to be.


well, i dont even trust my own eyes. but i think i saw it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, what are you gonna do to me on our date?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Congrats on the anniversary mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you sir


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Rare and better looking than most. Well done!


I always liked that model. Topper has one for sale right now


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> And have no turtles? A Seiko icon. You are ruthless brother


Sometimes, one must make hard choices and the necessary sacrifice.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Maybe 1% of what I post isn't total drivel and nonsense.


Nah, wouldn't be the same without our gif master!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> yes sir. 15 years. I will be a gentleman and neither confirm nor deny if somebody got ponged last night and how many times.


Congrats on the Anniversary!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> I deleted tapatalk, only use my laptop to access watch forums now.


When it doesn't crap Tapatalk isn't so bad.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Eww... too much information


It's funny though, because it's true.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> And have no turtles? A Seiko icon. You are ruthless brother


As bro Dog suggested, sell them all except the MM and get the SLA049 instead.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nope. I have never received notifications as I turned it off. I only get notifications if someone tagged me.


@Dogbert_is_fat

Tag.

You're it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Anyone planning to watch the four hour redone Justice League movie? Debating if I should try watching it through a single session or not? Maybe some new Wonder scenes to keep it entertaining?


If it's not on Netflix, that's a big no. Also never heard of it 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The pending Rolex releases on 7 April 2021 will determine my future watch collection strategy. These days I only enjoy wearing about 6 watches at most and this includes a couple of beaters. The rest just collect dust. I have too many of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one did Jimmy mod for you?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The pending Rolex releases on 7 April 2021 will determine my future watch collection strategy. These days I only enjoy wearing about 6 watches at most and this includes a couple of beaters. The rest just collect dust. I have too many of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also a trick question as the Marinemaster is in both pics 

I'd let the Sammy and Batman go first, after that it becomes more difficult.

Do you only have divers?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> By the way is it just me or does that Marinemaster hold it's own against the Swiss trio? Freakin love that watch.


Definitely belongs in the quartet

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I couldn't help thinking of how the loose bracelet amplifies every little shock. It's a good thing she chose Rolex.


Modern Omegas are tested to 5000 g. A necessary test as Omega owners are constantly throwing them at brick walls to see which one breaks first.

Fun fact: Omegas are not allowed in prisons as they are consider a lethal weapon.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> well, i dont even trust my own eyes. but i think i saw it.


I find it interesting that Omega would put a minute detail on a watch that probably 99.9% of the owners don't know that it's there. Odd.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> As bro Dog suggested, sell them all except the MM and get the SLA049 instead.


Yeah that's not a bad choice. Plenty of money for another SLA though. 
I think I'd rather spend a little more and get a Grand Seiko. However lately I've read some things about their movements and that beside their high end quartz none of them can hold a candle to a precise Swiss movement.

I have the 8L35 in my MM and it is running at approximately plus 5 seconds a day which isn't bad but when I compare it to my trusty old ETA version of my Black Bay which runs at plus 1 second I begin to question Seiko.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Also a trick question as the Marinemaster is in both pics
> 
> I'd let the Sammy and Batman go first, after that it becomes more difficult.
> 
> ...


Yes and one GMT. And a G Shock GW5000, the Submariner of all G Shocks.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Also a trick question as the Marinemaster is in both pics
> 
> I'd let the Sammy and Batman go first, after that it becomes more difficult.
> 
> ...


I agree, I hardly ever wear them and prefer the SKX009.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Which one did Jimmy mod for you?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The Batman.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was only able to do 4 laps on this thing.









should have brought the Tuna 1000m.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Definitely belongs in the quartet
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Would this be out of place in a quintet ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> As bro Dog suggested, sell them all except the MM and get the SLA049 instead.


That's a damn fine looking watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> @Dogbert_is_fat
> 
> Tag.
> 
> ...


@mui.richard

Next


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Also a trick question as the Marinemaster is in both pics
> 
> I'd let the Sammy and Batman go first, after that it becomes more difficult.
> 
> ...


He has a planet ocean I think.?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Modern Omegas are tested to 5000 g. A necessary test as Omega owners are constantly throwing them at brick walls to see which one breaks first.
> 
> Fun fact: Omegas are not allowed in prisons as they are consider a lethal weapon.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Can I drop it from 40 storeys up in the air?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Which one did Jimmy mod for you?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Jimmy needs to come back here.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @mui.richard
> 
> Next


@Betterthere

Next


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Would this be out of place in a quintet ?


It's got similar vibes to an Alter Terra or OP but still GS uniqueness. The dial would be much nicer without the red text and Grand Seiko spelled out. Speaking of dials, which is GS's forte, but this one looks "normal". Is it the lighting or is it meh? Or maybe it's enamel?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's got similar vibes to an Alter Terra or OP but still GS uniqueness. The dial would be much nicer without the red text and Grand Seiko spelled out. Speaking of dials, which is GS's forte, but this one looks "normal". Is it the lighting or is it meh? Or maybe it's enamel?


The dial is one of the most crisp white dials I have ever seen. It's a superb watch but it's quartz which doesn't bother me as much as before.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Would this be out of place in a quintet ?


Not a fan of the 4 o'clock crown personally, but whatever floats your boat.

Can't beat the Explorer II for a crisp white dial.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Not a fan of the 4 o'clock crown personally, but whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Can't beat the Explorer II for a crisp white dial.


Godfrey

I'd much rather have Sappie's Speedmaster Olympics edition or the white dial version.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I'd much rather have Sappie's Speedmaster Olympics edition or the white dial version.


At triple the price I would too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Not a fan of the 4 o'clock crown personally, but whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Can't beat the Explorer II for a crisp white dial.


The 4pm crown bugs me too but I can live with it. You forget it's there when it's on your wrist, just like the helium escape wart on an Omega.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Is this one nicer?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie has a different take on chronos.
> 
> View attachment 15774049


"Looks like a mouse! Can I eat it?!?"


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> This is how I spent my stimulus money. The poor man's Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been tempted by some of the other dial color options but I hear servicing it is a real PITA. But damn, it is a nice looking chrono IMHO.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Anyone planning to watch the four hour redone Justice League movie? Debating if I should try watching it through a single session or not? Maybe some new Wonder scenes to keep it entertaining?


I know some folks who have done it and they recommend a 4 hour straight binge. I'm saving it for some day when the wife and kids are gone and I can get nice and toasted to just bask in all that raw Snyder


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I've been tempted by some of the other dial color options but I hear servicing it is a real PITA. But damn, it is a nice looking chrono IMHO.


Thank you. I agree, it looks like it would be difficult to service.

OoO Baby!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Is this one nicer?


That one I can get onboard with.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The 4pm crown bugs me too but I can live with it. You forget it's there when it's on your wrist, just like the helium escape wart on an Omega.


I tried on a turtle a couple weeks back just before trying on the GP...nope. Not for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That one I can get onboard with.


Meanwhile, I will get onboard the pirate ship. Aye, aye! Ahoy! Ya matey!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> @Betterthere
> 
> Next


@manofrolex

Next


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Is this one nicer?


Need BSF to weigh in on GS.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I find it interesting that Omega would put a minute detail on a watch that probably 99.9% of the owners don't know that it's there. Odd.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Think it's a very cool detail. Sorta like an Easter egg for the fanboys out there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Is this one nicer?


Since you asked, I don't know what to make of the bezel. It looks a bit Nautilus-y and I'm not sure that fits GS' design aesthetic...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> "Looks like a mouse! Can I eat it?!?"


Might be getting another mouse for him...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Need BSF to weigh in on GS.


#nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For no specific reason...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Is this one nicer?


Definitely


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

How many worthless threads can there be?

*Nothing is special about Rolex marketing.*


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> How many worthless threads can there be?
> 
> *Nothing is special about Rolex marketing.*


Endless. Unfortunately.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> I know some folks who have done it and they recommend a 4 hour straight binge. I'm saving it for some day when the wife and kids are gone and I can get nice and toasted to just bask in all that raw Snyder


Me too, just saying


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

First blooms of the year opened up today. 
No idea what they are (my sister will say) since whoever had the house before us must've planted them.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> How many worthless threads can there be?
> 
> *Nothing is special about Rolex marketing.*


Straight out of the "Idiots guide to trolling"

Rule 17: Always include a negative connotation regarding a well known brand/person in the title.

Rule 64: State your opinions as facts.

Rule 73: Choose topics that everyone has an opinion on, but that most people don't really understand.

Rule 124: Use long sentences with many big words to infer knowledge.

Rule 137: Support your arguments with made up statistics. (refer frequently to "Most people", "Everybody says", )...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> How many worthless threads can there be?
> 
> *Nothing is special about Rolex marketing.*


If it wasn't actually special, nobody would bother posting threads about it. 🤔


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> *Nothing is special about Jenna Coleman.*


FIFY.

So long as you ignore her so-so looks, her decent brains and her average smile, there's nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.
> 
> So long as you ignore her so-so looks, her decent brains and her average smile, there's nothing to see here. Move along.
> 
> View attachment 15776532


#threadworthy...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> First blooms of the year opened up today.
> No idea what they are (my sister will say) since whoever had the house before us must've planted them.
> 
> View attachment 15776508


I'll delve into my extensive repository of botanical knowledge and suggest that it's a flower...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Since you asked, I don't know what to make of the bezel. It looks a bit Nautilus-y and I'm not sure that fits GS' design aesthetic...


No, it does not.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> How many worthless threads can there be?
> 
> *Nothing is special about Rolex marketing.*


A new one springs up every few days and everyone jumps in. Can't help it, slow day in the other threads.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Straight out of the "Idiots guide to trolling"
> .
> Rule 73: *Choose topics that everyone has an opinion on, *but ...


You know what they say about arseholes. Everyone has one.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You know what they say about arseholes. Everyone has one.


I think some people have more than one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I think some people have more than one.


The spindly killer fish has eight apparently.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> I think some people have more than one.


That's called being married...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I think some people have more than one.


LOL. In front of their faces where the mouth was


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> The spindly killer fish has eight apparently.


Is this a Black Adder reference?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's called being married...


Some turn into one after marriage


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, one of my posts in the marketing thread got deleted.

"I'd like to thank the Academy..."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering in the neighborhood...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, one of my posts in the marketing thread got deleted.
> 
> "I'd like to thank the Academy..."


Happens to me plenty of time.

Mine was deleted along with yours, BT, BSi and the two girls pulling each other's hair out.

Then there was last week where four of my posts got deleted at once.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happens to me plenty of time.
> 
> Mine was deleted along with yours, BT, BSi and the two girls pulling each other's hair out.
> 
> Then there was last week where four of my posts got deleted at once.


Swear to God I'm not gonna reach 25,000 posts if this deletion crap keeps up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happens to me plenty of time.
> 
> Mine was deleted along with yours, BT, BSi and the two girls pulling each other's hair out.
> 
> Then there was last week where four of my posts got deleted at once.


Godfrey!

Just wanted to add that I would have close to 29,000 posts if I didn't lose all those posts.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is this a Black Adder reference?












You have a woman's hands mi lord.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Swear to God I'm not gonna reach 25,000 posts if this deletion crap keeps up.


What threads are getting trimmed?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Swear to God I'm not gonna reach 25,000 posts if this deletion crap keeps up.


I didn't think what you or I posted was inflammatory but well, that's that. 

But who cares? I am not posting for post count but more about enjoying my time here with you guys.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15776779
> 
> 
> You have a woman's hands mi lord.


LOL.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I didn't think what you or I posted was inflammatory but well, that's that.
> 
> But who cares? I am not posting for post count but more about enjoying my time here with you guys.


But Sticky does need reeling in ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> What threads are getting trimmed?


That "nothing special about Rolex marketing" one.

You will see a 16 hour gap between PF and me posting.

The guy Teg and Mickey were mud wrestling


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That "nothing special about Rolex marketing" one.
> 
> You will see a 16 hour gap between PF and me posting.


The mickey and Ted show.

Mickey should come home.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> The mickey and Ted show.
> 
> Mickey should come home.


Gf

I swear I've been approaching 30k for a year.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just came back from our local Home Depot (hardware store chain). Was looking for a length of 1x2 to hang my Paulina print. The guy in the lumber dept said, "Our lumber, such as it is, is over there. Not much to choose from and we don't cut." 

WTF??

"Welcome to New York."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> But Sticky does need reeling in


I don't have such lofty ambitions. Sticky is like way, way ahead of all of us. He posts at a rate of 800+ a month, so does watchbreadth

On the flip side, I realised that there are three sitting ducks ahead of us that are easy pickings. They haven't posted in a long time.

But first up for me is Don't mess with Texas. He grows his post count by bumping sales threads.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That "nothing special about Rolex marketing" one.
> 
> You will see a 16 hour gap between PF and me posting.
> 
> The guy Teg and Mickey were mud wrestling


Ah, thanks I saw some of that. It was unmannerly but fairly tame. I don't see how it was any less objectionable than what haters post all the time. Maybe they're less direct and personal, but I consider a big chunk of the posts on this forum as blanket insults to Rolex owners. I doubt that will ever change, people and the internet being what they are.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> The mickey and Ted show.
> 
> Mickey should come home.


You're right! For some reason I took notice of the G. TedG954
Hey brother @Mickey® come home to us. We miss you baby. Poor thing got called all sorts of bad names by that naughty man Ted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> I swear I've been approaching 30k for a year.


You've slowed down somewhat.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Who's deleting all these posts? I thought we were mod-less now...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just came back from our local Home Depot (hardware store chain). Was looking for a length of 1x2 to hang my Paulina print. The guy in the lumber dept said, "Our lumber, such as it is, is over there. Not much to choose from and we don't cut."
> 
> WTF??
> 
> "Welcome to New York."


Can't do business like that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Ah, thanks I saw some of that. It was unmannerly but fairly tame. I don't see how it was any less objectionable than what haters post all the time. Maybe they're less direct and personal, but I consider a big chunk of the posts on this forum as blanket insults to Rolex owners. I doubt that will ever change, people and the internet being what they are.


That guy Ted over stepped the line and resorted to personal insults. He was making fun of Mickey.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just came back from our local Home Depot (hardware store chain). Was looking for a length of 1x2 to hang my Paulina print. The guy in the lumber dept said, "Our lumber, such as it is, is over there. Not much to choose from and we don't cut."
> 
> WTF??
> 
> "Welcome to New York."


A typical toolbox in NYC consists of one screwdriver. God help them if they ever have to deal with flathead screws...

I'm embarrassed for them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who's deleting all these posts? I thought we were mod-less now...


If I am not wrong, Sgt is doing it. Otherwise, I am not sure if Doug (the smart watches mod) has access rights on the Rolex sub-forum to do it.

On another note, why can't Doug be a mod here too? Strela is non existent and haven't seen him posting anything in eons. Not like the smart watches forum is super busy and Jason is busy.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A typical toolbox in NYC consists of one screwdriver. God help them if they ever have to deal with flathead screws...
> 
> I'm embarrassed for them.


Well, it's usually a flathead screwdriver that they also use on Phillips head. I can't criticize, though. I go overboard in the other direction. I have way too many tools. I don't know who else has different socket sets for different applications (or at least different locations).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You've slowed down somewhat.


That's what Mrs BT says..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That guy Ted over stepped the line and resorted to personal insults. He was making fun of Mickey.


Yes I agree was over. As my deleted post said.. Irl I've never known a Ted or a Mickey.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Well, it's *usually a flathead screwdriver *that they also use on Phillips head.


Good point.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Does a middle aged man need at least one dress watch? I’m thinking he does and if I do go that way it will only be one on leather. Dress watches and steel look awkward to me.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good point.


Or bad point, as the case may be.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Does a middle aged man need at least one dress watch? I'm thinking he does and if I do go that way it will only be one on leather. Dress watches and steel look awkward to me.


I'm not middle aged but that Timex on leather suffices for church for me.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Does a middle aged man need at least one dress watch? I'm thinking he does and if I do go that way it will only be one on leather. Dress watches and steel look awkward to me.


It doesn't hurt. The only thing I have that meets most dress watch criteria is an Orient Bambino that set me back 112 USD. I'd like to replace it with something nicer, but I'm told that would be frivolous.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Does a middle aged man need at least one dress watch? I'm thinking he does and if I do go that way it will only be one on leather. Dress watches and steel look awkward to me.


In theory he does but I find that I have very few occasions where a dress watch is a requirement. Can't remember the last time I wore a tux and a regular dressy sports watch is fine with a business suit. Think GS or an Omega AT...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Ah, thanks I saw some of that. It was unmannerly but fairly tame. I don't see how it was any less objectionable than what haters post all the time. Maybe they're less direct and personal, but I consider a big chunk of the posts on this forum as blanket insults to Rolex owners. I doubt that will ever change, people and the internet being what they are.


Pardon me for jumping in here [PMFJI] but I think a lot of those "haters" were well-fueled by he who is on a time out. It's pretty predictable, easily avoided. I enjoyed some of his posturing but saw many, many lines crossed.

As for posts getting pulled, I got one yanked in one of those exchanges with a warning from the mod through PM (rightly so, BTW). I assume(d) that when the mods took that action they would advise the offender. Maybe not?

180


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The plan + ????


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

McKayla's also wondering when the heck I'm gonna hang the frickin' picture and get it out of her way...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The plan + ????


Missing Man formation-

180


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Pardon me for jumping in here [PMFJI] but I think a lot of those "haters" were well-fueled by he who is on a time out. It's pretty predictable, avoidable, by not going where he went. I enjoyed some of his posturing but saw many, many lines crossed.
> 
> As for posts getting pulled, I got one yanked in one of those exchanges with a warning from the mod (rightly so, BTW). I assume(d) that when the mods took that action they would advise the offender. Maybe not?
> 
> 180


I won't disagree that his interaction with them exacerbated the situation, but the plain truth is that most of them came here in the first place to fling feces and would have done so even without the extra fuel on the fire.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I won't disagree that his interaction with them exacerbated the situation, but the plain truth is that most of them came here in the first place to fling feces and would have done so even without the extra fuel on the fire.


I wouldn't argue that at all.

I skim a lot of topics/posts and really don't note the author in a lot of cases. Some folks are noteworthy for their collections, contributions, expertise. Overall, the membership is fun, diverse, pretty impressive.

I don't know what the threshold event was but the mods could have put some of those fires out sooner, saving the forest so to speak (IMO).

180


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Missing Man formation-
> 
> 180


Gorgeous

OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't argue that at all.
> 
> I skim a lot of topics/posts and really don't note the author in a lot of cases. Some folks are noteworthy for their collections, contributions, expertise. Overall, the membership is fun, diverse, pretty impressive.
> 
> ...


in case you didn't know our own Jmod has been preoccupied with his covid work and thus hasn't been around to keep the trees trimmed.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Pardon me for jumping in here [PMFJI] but I think a lot of those "haters" were well-fueled by he who is on a time out. It's pretty predictable, easily avoided. I enjoyed some of his posturing but saw many, many lines crossed.
> 
> As for posts getting pulled, I got one yanked in one of those exchanges with a warning from the mod through PM (rightly so, BTW). I assume(d) that when the mods took that action they would advise the offender. Maybe not?
> 
> 180


When I first joined 9 years or so ago I was savaged by the haters and the snobs. It's almost like a hazing. I didn't appreciate it, and truth be told it did bother me for a while. I avoided the forum for a while and posted on other boards. The best thing about the Rolex board is this thread.

OoO Baby!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> in case you didn't know our own Jmod has been preoccupied with his covid work and thus hasn't been around to keep the trees trimmed.


No, I don't have that level of familiarity. Is he ill?

180


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No, I don't have that level of familiarity. Is he ill?
> 
> 180


He is an Anesthesiologist and has spent much of his time in the last year fighting pandemic so not able to spend lot of time here. Thus not able to enforce Thread Closure and Deletion


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> He is an Anesthesiologist and has spent much of his time in the last year fighting pandemic so not able to spend lot of time here. Thus not able to enforce Thread Closure and Deletion


Serious business...

Thanks

180


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> The plan + ????


I think any one will of these will do nicely, all in more or less the same price bracket.

Deliberately skipping the Zenith Chronomaster Sport Black dial as somehow that didn't look good at all.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Serious business...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 180


BTW welcome if I forgot to say so before.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> BTW welcome if I forgot to say so before.


Thank you, BT.

I used to be very active on two career-related boards, helped to administer one of them. Neither group was particularly diverse and the need for constant anatomy-measuring between the members resulted in non-stop salvos. From that perspective, WUS is many clicks toward the positive (and much more interesting, enjoyable).

180


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I think any one will of these will do nicely, all in more or less the same price bracket.
> 
> Deliberately skipping the Zenith Chronomaster Sport Black dial as somehow that didn't look good at all.


The polar explorer 2 is such a beautiful watch. That's the one that sings to me most and remember the dude that thought I was gay that tried to pick me up in NYC was wearing one all be it on a orange rubber b strap.

Gay men are as stylish as you, my friend.

They know their ****.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> The explorer 2 is such a beautiful watch. That's the one that sings to me most and remember the dude that thought I was gay that tried to pick me up in NYC was wearing one all be it on a orange rubber b strap.
> 
> Gay men are as stylish as you, my friend.
> 
> They know their ****.


then that's the one.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> then that's the one.


The polar one.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> The polar one.


Been a while...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you, BT.
> 
> I used to be very active on two career-related boards, helped to administer one of them. Neither group was particularly diverse and the need for constant anatomy-measuring between the members resulted in non-stop salvos. From that perspective, WUS is many clicks toward the positive (and much more interesting, enjoyable).
> 
> 180


That sounds bad. Most forums I'm on are more well-mannered than WUS, even with lighter moderation. Some of it is just the rules. The rest is that people on those forums get together in real life.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been a while...
> 
> View attachment 15777006


The Polar was the first Rolex I had on my wrist. I love it, but it's just too big for me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> The polar explorer 2 is such a beautiful watch. That's the one that sings to me most and remember the dude that thought I was gay that tried to pick me up in NYC was wearing one all be it on a orange rubber b strap.
> 
> Gay men are as stylish as you, my friend.
> 
> They know their ****.


Honestly I don't know if I should thank you or hurt you...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, one of my posts in the marketing thread got deleted.
> 
> "I'd like to thank the Academy..."


Well done.

Please share so we can treat as a learning opportunity...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> The polar one.


I personally like black better but with many black dials I can see mixing it up. Either should work well for you IMO.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Honestly I don't know if I should thank you or hurt you...


You've always been a gentlemen, I've been the ***** however I'm not that ignorant not to admit it.

I think it looks good on my wrist too (my buddy let me try his). Not the dude in NYC.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> You've always been a gentlemen, I've been the *** however I'm not that ignorant not to admit it.
> 
> I think it looks good on my wrist too (my buddy let me try his). Not the dude in NYC.


Gentlemen? Nah, often I surprise myself how much of a Dick I can be.

My suggestion is simple, keep your eye on the  and make it happen. After you own it for a while I believe you'll see how the Polar can put the others in a shadow.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Does a middle aged man need at least one dress watch? I'm thinking he does and if I do go that way it will only be one on leather. Dress watches and steel look awkward to me.


The answer is no.

but don't worry, there are no dress watches on steel bracelets... ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The plan + ????


You have four of the same watch. Shake it up. Get the Henri Rousseau:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> The plan + ????


I like all of these, but something without a numbered bezel, maybe?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> That sounds bad. Most forums I'm on are more well-mannered than WUS, even with lighter moderation. Some of it is just the rules. *The rest is that people on those forums get together in real life.*


We had a great thing going on a car forum ten-fifteen years ago. One of the locals stepped up and organized a nearly-annual BBQ at a park with an afterparty at their house.

Here's the flock; mine's the black one next to the Mini.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been a while...
> 
> View attachment 15777006


BSF'd us.....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> I like all of these, but something without a numbered bezel, maybe?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> The plan + ????


Didn't you have a Russian dress watch?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Both of the above watches are absolutely beautiful in person. Subjectively and possibly even aesthetically more pleasing than the polar explorer 2. The thing it doesn’t have is the Rolex name which is important and most of us at least on here are victims of it. 

Not that I’ll make an argument for some $1k Seiko or slightly more expensive Swiss example. I’m completely over those watches too as they don’t scratch the itch, which is why I’m having a large sale soon.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't you have a Russian dress watch?


I did and sold it in literally 5 min on these forums. If I ever bought one again I'd be happy with a Hamilton.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> That's what Mrs BT says..


Some women prefer slow...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've tried various dress watches but have gotten rid of them quick (okay, quicker than usual). The only one that has stayed is the GO:


















Maybe because it's thicker and more substantial, so much so that I can wear it casually as well. Dunno.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I've tried various dress watches but have gotten rid of them quick (okay, quicker than usual). The only one that has stayed is the GO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBH I thought when I finally saw one of those irl , it was going to be a must have but.... when it happened it just didn't look/feel like that kind of money. No offense of course.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> TBH I thought when I finally saw one of those irl , it was going to be a must have but.... when it happened it just didn't look/feel like that kind of money. No offense of course.


It's okay. I actually do think it feels substantial and that kind of money. But it helps that I bought it used and well below MSRP. 

Especially when you look at it from behind:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

From my future retirement place


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's okay. I actually do think it feels substantial and that kind of money. But it helps that I bought it used and well below MSRP.
> 
> Especially when you look at it from behind:


Beautiful, impressive movement.

A little hard to make out: Is the rotor formed with mirror-image "G's" (Glashutte)?

180


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Damn, any of you aussies remember the show Danger Five? Watcbing it on amazon and it is HILARIOUS! No way a show like this gets made nowadays.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful, impressive movement.
> 
> A little hard to make out: Is the rotor formed with mirror-image "G's" (Glashutte)?
> 
> 180


Yup


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> It's okay. I actually do think it feels substantial and that kind of money. But it helps that I bought it used and well below MSRP.
> 
> Especially when you look at it from behind:


that part for sure...i think it was the case and lugs that threw me. Be sort of like BSF actually meeting Jenna.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This is a nice compromise and equally a spectacular piece with the most useful function.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Honestly I don't know if I should thank you or hurt you...


I sense bromance is in the air


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> This is a nice compromise and equally a spectacular piece with the most useful function.


This is the only GS that I like. Bro Mary has one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I won't disagree that his interaction with them exacerbated the situation, but the plain truth is that most of them came here in the first place to fling feces and would have done so even without the extra fuel on the fire.


Plenty of Rolex haters around the forum. Like I said before, they are coming from the Omega and affordable forums


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> When I first joined 9 years or so ago I was savaged by the haters and the snobs. It's almost like a hazing. I didn't appreciate it, and truth be told it did bother me for a while. I avoided the forum for a while and posted on other boards. The best thing about the Rolex board is this thread.
> 
> OoO Baby!


And we welcome you with open arms, you Man of Rolex


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> He is an Anesthesiologist and has spent much of his time in the last year fighting pandemic so not able to spend lot of time here. Thus not able to enforce Thread Closure and Deletion


Hope that he's okay


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

edit


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> This is the only GS that I like. Bro Mary has one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Going to bed now. Good night.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Damn, any of you aussies remember the show Danger Five? Watcbing it on amazon and it is HILARIOUS! No way a show like this gets made nowadays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Isn't it relatively recent?
I thought it was based on a YouTube show.
My kids used to watch it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I've tried various dress watches but have gotten rid of them quick (okay, quicker than usual). The only one that has stayed is the GO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly is purdy.

Wonder how it would go with some Big Al enhancement...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


>


would be a killer in the dress watch space


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> would be a killer in the dress watch space


And can easily be dressed down with a nice shirt with trousers/shorts.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The plan + ????


Panerai

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Panerai
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry brother, they don't do it for me. It can only be a GS, another Rolex or Omega.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I went for something vintage for my "dress" watch. Under $1k


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Well, it's usually a flathead screwdriver that they also use on Phillips head. I can't criticize, though. I go overboard in the other direction. I have way too many tools. I don't know who else has different socket sets for different applications (or at least different locations).


I've got probably more than three and always have a toolbox in my Jeep and boat and at our summer place.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Does a middle aged man need at least one dress watch? I'm thinking he does and if I do go that way it will only be one on leather. Dress watches and steel look awkward to me.


How about going rapper style and searching for a 18k gold Constellation from the 1950s?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The plan + ????


Maybe it's too early in your watch collecting journey to go all the away; an AT is the perfect half and half.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Missing Man formation-
> 
> 180


That suggests the Speedy as it leaves formation and flies towards the moon 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It's okay. I actually do think it feels substantial and that kind of money. But it helps that I bought it used and well below MSRP.
> 
> Especially when you look at it from behind:


Those three words, especially from behind, always make me think of Jennifer Lopez for some reason.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> This is the only GS that I like. Bro Mary has one.


Also my favourite but a bit too small.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I sense bromance is in the air





rjohnson56 said:


> Those three words, especially from behind, always make me think of Jennifer Lopez for some reason.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Those three words somehow seem to apply in both cases...?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe it's too early in your watch collecting journey to go all the away; an AT is the perfect half and half.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Which one ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Also my favourite but a bit too small.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


RJ, it's 40mm. It's perfect


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> RJ, it's 40mm. It's perfect


I finally got to try one on at my AD and it was like, never meet your heroes. Still love the look but it dropped a few spots on my wish list. Who knows, maybe it's still in my future.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> edit


what are the changes?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I finally got to try one on at my AD and it was like, never meet your heroes. Still love the look but it dropped a few spots on my wish list. Who knows, maybe it's still in my future.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


There are some watches that look better in photos than on your wrist. I'll sample it this week and let you know.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't have such lofty ambitions. Sticky is like way, way ahead of all of us. He posts at a rate of 800+ a month, so does watchbreadth
> 
> On the flip side, I realised that there are three sitting ducks ahead of us that are easy pickings. They haven't posted in a long time.
> 
> But first up for me is Don't mess with Texas. He grows his post count by bumping sales threads.


Ahh the secret of the sales forums ?

I have never ventured there, as on our island we are surrounded by the wall of the VAT that pretty much prevents any trade with the US of A.

But now you have told me that I think I will post a few watches for sale at crazy high prices, and then "Bump them" twice a day for months.........

Nah, can't be arsed, I'll just carry on being stupid on all the other threads.

meeeehhhhhh.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Which one ?


The AT line has so many variations from quirky (thinking of the one with the bumblebee like seconds hand), TT (more dress but still sporty ), to standard coloured dials and now even green dial for golf days. Rolex's limited variations (except DJs) does make choosing less of a chore, but on the other hand many of the life's highlights need to be earned.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Galaga said:


> There are some watches that look better in photos than on your wrist. I'll sample it this week and let you know.


For me that was the Tudor Fast Rider. The Fast Rider made my Panerai seem small.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Ahh the secret of the sales forums
> 
> I have never ventured there, as on our island we are surrounded by the wall of the VAT that pretty much prevents any trade with the US of A.
> 
> ...


LOL. I see that you are really posting in all the other threads


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> When I first joined 9 years or so ago I was savaged by the haters and the snobs. It's almost like a hazing. I didn't appreciate it, and truth be told it did bother me for a while. I avoided the forum for a while and posted on other boards. The best thing about the Rolex board is this thread.
> 
> OoO Baby!


i also think i had a rough entrance here. But now am good.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Sorry brother, they don't do it for me. It can only be a GS, another Rolex or Omega.


how about a MUT, sir? That box needs a dress watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Those three words, especially from behind, always make me think of Jennifer Lopez for some reason.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Jennifer Lopez and behind. Hmmm.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've got probably more than three and always have a toolbox in my Jeep and boat and at our summer place.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I have vintage tools from both families... And probably 100 screwdrivers I have found over the years plus my own tool set. Luckily I have a barn. Oh and near end of career ibm had this prize thing so I have 5 of those tool sets


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> There are some watches that look better in photos than on your wrist. I'll sample it this week and let you know.


Happened to me recently. The GP though overperformed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i also think i had a rough entrance here. But now am good.


Really in OoO?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The phrase "come from behind" has always had a special place.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> The phrase "come from behind" has always had a special place.


yup. That place is special. Better there.
Or is it places?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Really in OoO?


in SoOoO. Had an issue with a daument (i didnt know it then). But all good now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who's deleting all these posts? I thought we were mod-less now...


I suspect our Big Toe is silently watching and not much escapes the eye in the sky.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yes I agree was over. As my deleted post said.. Irl I've never known a Ted or a Mickey.


Since I pay little attention to most threads outside this one, unfortunately I missed the drama. Mickey has been more or less a regular here but am unaware who Ted is.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> The plan + ????












Or









Preferably the 124060 on the right. All depends on whether you want to spend $$$ on a really nice dress watch or buy the one you really want.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> When I first joined 9 years or so ago I was savaged by the haters and the snobs. It's almost like a hazing. I didn't appreciate it, and truth be told it did bother me for a while. I avoided the forum for a while and posted on other boards. The best thing about the Rolex board is this thread.
> 
> OoO Baby!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> TBH I thought when I finally saw one of those irl , it was going to be a must have but.... when it happened it just didn't look/feel like that kind of money. No offense of course.


IMHO your Timex on black strap is more than adequate for the few times most of us really need a dress watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Since I pay little attention to most threads outside this one, unfortunately I missed the drama. Mickey has been more or less a regular here but am unaware who Ted is.


bIll and ted?

ted turner?

ted bundy?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> bIll and ted?
> 
> ted turner?
> 
> ted bundy?


Don't you have to keep Mrs Pong company? What are you doing here so late?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't you have to keep Mrs Pong company? What are you doing here so late?


Enjoying his post-Pong cigarette while checking in?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> that part for sure...i think it was the case and lugs that threw me. Be sort of like BSF actually meeting Jenna.


HEY!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't you have to keep Mrs Pong company? What are you doing here so late?


i am. She's busy with her IG.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i am. She's busy with her IG.


Okay.... social media is the romance killer


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've got probably more than three and always have a toolbox in my Jeep and boat and at our summer place.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


There you go!

Having the right tool for job is a joy.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, the standard OoO answer is to get both  Interesting pic. When shown like this you really see the difference that the thinner lugs and wider end links make on the 124060, but the difference doesn't seem as obvious on the wrist.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay.... social media is the romance killer


unless it's a foursome


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> unless it's a foursome


What about a dozen? I heard it's cheaper by the dozen


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I have vintage tools from both families... And probably 100 screwdrivers I have found over the years plus my own tool set. Luckily I have a barn. Oh and near end of career *ibm had this prize thing so I have 5 of those tool sets*


Pics, pics!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Since I pay little attention to most threads outside this one, unfortunately I missed the drama. Mickey has been more or less a regular here but am unaware who Ted is.


You're not missing anything...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> how about a MUT, sir? That box needs a dress watch.


I love the MUT as a watch, but stories like this guy's make me want to stay far away from JLC.









What’s your after-service return rate? Does it always...


Less than fifteen minutes later, the store called me again. "You had a stainless model, correct?" Yes ma'am, I did. "Well, the way we see it, you bought that one because it's nicer, and it wouldn't be fair to downgrade you to an aluminum one. On top of that, two weeks is a long time to go...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's that time again...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For no particular reason.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Enjoying his post-Pong cigarette while checking in?


I heard smoking a cigarette is great after two activities. Eating and well, you know. Now there's a third one - while your wife is doing IG (not quite after but you get it).


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i also think i had a rough entrance here. But now am good.


Do you treat nweebs the same way?I don't. Even if they deserve it ill try to gently explain the issue. If it doesn't get better I'll scroll on by.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> The plan + ????


A black-dialed dive watch?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> How about going rapper style and searching for a 18k gold Constellation from the 1950s?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I almost bought one on the spur of the moment. The price was a bit high and I didn't know the dealer. I don't regret postponing, but I still wish I had that watch.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I have vintage tools from both families... And probably 100 screwdrivers I have found over the years plus my own tool set. Luckily I have a barn. Oh and near end of career ibm had this prize thing so I have 5 of those tool sets


My favorite socket wrench and my favorite mid-size flathead screwdriver were each found in the road, pretty much in the middle of nowhere. Workmen apparently sometimes neglect to secure the tools bouncing around in the back of their trucks.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I have vintage tools from both families... And probably 100 screwdrivers I have found over the years plus my own tool set. Luckily I have a barn. Oh and near end of career ibm had this prize thing so I have 5 of those tool sets


A friend of my early adolescence was the grandson of a bigwig at Snap-On Tools. He was a given a 50th anniversary gold-plated socket set, which he used to work on his bicycle.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I love the MUT as a watch, but stories like this guy's make me want to stay far away from JLC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was seriously considering MUT before I got my OP39W. Reading through a year's worth of the JLC forum cured me. I don't know if the people who rip on Rolex properly understand the reliability difference. That's particularly ironic for the value-obsessed, since to them a defect in something so costly is an unspeakable tragedy symptomatic of the cruelty of providence.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Caught up!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Will be moving furniture today so wearing this beater:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Of course, the standard OoO answer is to get both  Interesting pic. When shown like this you really see the difference that the thinner lugs and wider end links make on the 124060, but the difference doesn't seem as obvious on the wrist.



















I was really impressed with this watch up close and personal, and almost walked out of the Rolex boutique when I first saw it 2-3 years ago. It has far more style and substance than the much smaller and thinner Rolex below that my wife mostly wears on occasion than I.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

@Galaga , have you considered a Speede '57?








If there ever was a watch for all occasions, well...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I love the MUT as a watch, but stories like this guy's make me want to stay far away from JLC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I recall @kiwi71 also had less than a great experience with JLC that is actually located in close proximity to where I live.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's that time again...
> 
> View attachment 15777785


BSF is that you in the shark suit?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> A black-dialed dive watch?


Thinking same thing for symmetry. Like the 124060.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I was really impressed with this watch up close and personal, and almost walked out of the Rolex boutique when I first saw it 2-3 years ago. It has far more style and substance than the much smaller and thinner Rolex below that my wife mostly wears on occasion than I.


I like Cellini's alot but had to pass when shopping for my dress watch in favor of a DeVille becouse of the need for a deployant clasp.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I was seriously considering MUT before I got my OP39W. Reading through a year's worth of the JLC forum cured me. I don't know if the people who rip on Rolex properly understand the reliability difference. That's particularly ironic for the value-obsessed, since to them a defect in something so costly is an unspeakable tragedy symptomatic of the cruelty of providence.











You chose wisely picking the OP39W over a MUT.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I was really impressed with this watch up close and personal, and almost walked out of the Rolex boutique when I first saw it 2-3 years ago. It has far more style and substance than the much smaller and thinner Rolex below that my wife mostly wears on occasion than I.


I keep tellin' you guys, this one is right near the top of sub-$20k gold dress watches these days. It's got just what you need and nothing more. Its only problem, IMO, is that the hot Rolexes are all steel sports-everyday models, which surely wasn't in Rolex's crystal ball when they developed this new Cellini range.

I can't stand the old rectangular Cellini Prince. Haven't seen a single one of those that I liked, although I don't remember seeing them in the metal. But check out the current range if you can.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> yup. That place is special. Better there.
> Or is it places?


Best there?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> A friend of my early adolescence was the grandson of a bigwig at Snap-On Tools. He was a given a 50th anniversary gold-plated socket set, which he used to work on his bicycle.


I can remember when IBM had a crack team to evaluate tools. Snap-On was a winner.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I keep tellin' you guys, this one is right near the top of sub-$20k gold dress watches these days. It's got just what you need and nothing more. Its only problem, IMO, is that the hot Rolexes are all steel sports-everyday models, which surely wasn't in Rolex's crystal ball when they developed this new Cellini range.
> 
> I can't stand the old rectangular Cellini Prince. Haven't seen a single one of those that I liked, although I don't remember seeing them in the metal. But check out the current range if you can.


I'm pretty close to agreement on that. There are watches I like better, but they're a lot pricier. The closest I can find that I like is the pink gold Reverso Tribute Duoface Fagliano, which is just short of 25k USD MSRP.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I keep tellin' you guys, this one is right near the top of sub-$20k gold dress watches these days. It's got just what you need and nothing more. Its only problem, IMO, is that the hot Rolexes are all steel sports-everyday models, which surely wasn't in Rolex's crystal ball when they developed this new Cellini range.
> 
> I can't stand the old rectangular Cellini Prince. Haven't seen a single one of those that I liked, although I don't remember seeing them in the metal. But check out the current range if you can.


Agreed and consider the Rolex Cellini Time in 18K WG a fantastic acquisition these days. I've seen the Cellini Prince in the metal and was no more enamored with the Prince up close and personal than from pictures of it. I realize others like it but all I can say is nothing wrong with the Prince other than not my cup of tea.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I keep tellin' you guys, this one is right near the top of sub-$20k gold dress watches these days. It's got just what you need and nothing more. Its only problem, IMO, is that the hot Rolexes are all steel sports-everyday models, which surely wasn't in Rolex's crystal ball when they developed this new Cellini range.
> 
> I can't stand the old rectangular Cellini Prince. Haven't seen a single one of those that I liked, although I don't remember seeing them in the metal. But check out the current range if you can.


DO IT!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I keep tellin' you guys, this one is right near the top of sub-$20k gold dress watches these days. It's got just what you need and nothing more. Its only problem, IMO, is that the hot Rolexes are all steel sports-everyday models, which surely wasn't in Rolex's crystal ball when they developed this new Cellini range.
> 
> I can't stand the old rectangular Cellini Prince. Haven't seen a single one of those that I liked, although I don't remember seeing them in the metal. But check out the current range if you can.


And, it's not unheard of for an AD to hook a known customer up on the price of an in-stock Cellini.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Pics, pics!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15778252
> View attachment 15778253


Gf

It was some baloney where customer had to say something nice... I got 5 then 2 more for my children b4 ibm decided oops. 
Even got some more stuff including an ibm watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> And, it's not unheard of for an AD to hook a known customer up on the price of an in-stock Cellini.


Godfrey.

Tip: The Cellini line converted from glossy to matte finiah straps, so seeing one on the shelf with a glossy indicates it has been there at least a couple of years. When I was considering a Cellini back in October, the AD had one such watch and offered a meaningful discount AND a current matte strap as incentives.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15778252
> View attachment 15778253


That's a nice "honeydew" kit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> A black-dialed dive watch?


I actually think that deep down inside, @Galaga is a man of action and loves dive watches. It's evident from how he picked his watches to fill his box as all of them have that tough look with a bezel of sorts.

Maybe he needs a Blancpain Fifty Fanthoms.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> A friend of my early adolescence was the grandson of a bigwig at Snap-On Tools. He was a given a 50th anniversary gold-plated socket set, which he used to work on his bicycle.


Excellent way to daument every kid on the block


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> As I recall @kiwi71 also had less than a great experience with JLC that is actually located in close proximity to where I live.


Speaking of Kiwi. Not seen the chap around in a while. Hope he's okay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> BSF is that you in the shark suit?


That's him alright! He was also in the shark suit dancing with some music superstar too!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Thinking same thing for symmetry. Like the 124060.


I second that. I think he likes dive style watches.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15778252
> View attachment 15778253


Nice, but is red the corporate colours of IBM? I thought it was blue. Should the rubber bits be in corporate colours then?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice, but is red the corporate colours of IBM? I thought it was blue. Should the rubber bits be in corporate colours then?


Blue tools are Cobalt brand. Red's for Snap-On (and Craftsman, but that's the cheaper stuff).


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's him alright! He was also in the shark suit dancing with some music superstar too!


Now we know how BSF getting his zillion Jenna pics..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Here's a picture of BSF dancing


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> DO IT!


Sounds like you're saying "DAMMIT BS YOU NEED TO SHYT OR GET OFF THE POT"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a nice "honeydew" kit.


even better FREE


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Sounds like you're saying "DAMMIT BS YOU NEED TO SHYT OR GET OFF THE POT"


nah just friendly encouragement


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here's a picture of BSF dancing


he's got a fin on


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice, but is red the corporate colours of IBM? I thought it was blue. Should the rubber bits be in corporate colours then?


big blue correct...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Sounds like you're saying "DAMMIT BS YOU NEED TO SHYT OR GET OFF THE POT"


You've been around long enough and talking about that watch the missus was going to let you buy. Don't you think you should finally treat yourself and buy that Rolex you've been eyeing?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> nah just friendly encouragement


#never read ahead


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You've been around long enough and talking about that watch the missus was going to let you buy. Don't you think you should finally treat yourself and buy that Rolex you've been eyeing?


I've been tempted several times. Found a silver DJ41 that fit perfectly, used to come across the occasional ExpII and whatnot. But it wouldn't be right to screw up the deal that we've made with each other.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15778252
> View attachment 15778253


That is some righteous tool pron.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here's a picture of BSF dancing


You like my patented left leg move?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You like my patented left leg move?


I like how you smacked Katy on the behind with your left fin


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like how you smacked Katy on the behind with your left fin


I just felt there's been too much focus on her two other attributes...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just felt there's been too much focus on her two other attributes...


Of the current crop of female singers, P!nk is number one for me and Katy ranks second. Madonna queen of pop is so last millennium.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I actually think that deep down inside, @Galaga is a man of action and loves dive watches. It's evident from how he picked his watches to fill his box as all of them have that tough look with a bezel of sorts.
> 
> *Maybe he needs a Blancpain Fifty Fanthoms.*


Everyone does


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

A few days late but homemade corned beef is yum yum good 










Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> Do you treat nweebs the same way?I don't. Even if they deserve it ill try to gently explain the issue. If it doesn't get better I'll scroll on by.
> 
> OoO Baby!


no i dont


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It would be something special if Tudor re-issued this masterpiece.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> It would be something special if Tudor re-issued this masterpiece.


did it come in no date?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Still my favourite and if it ever arrives at retail my collection will be reduced to 3.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> did it come in no date?


I don't know. I don't think so. Richard would know.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Of the current crop of female singers, P!nk is number one for me and Katy ranks second. Madonna queen of pop is so last millennium.


I like Miley Cyrus. Her new stuff with 80's electro pop vibes is fantastic. The Midnight Sky is a great song.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Of the current crop of female singers, P!nk is number one for me and Katy ranks second. Madonna queen of pop is so last millennium.


I'm a sucker for Taylor...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I second that. I think he likes dive style watches.


I noticed that too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I've been tempted several times. Found a silver DJ41 that fit perfectly, used to come across the occasional ExpII and whatnot. But it wouldn't be right to screw up the deal that we've made with each other.


I think we have a tendency to enable others of us to buy, buy, buy. Fact is though IMHO significant money shouldn't be spent for expensive watches unless that money absolutely would not be missed from the family budget after being spent. I keep telling myself the only difference between men and boys is the price of the toys we buy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> A few days late but homemade corned beef is yum yum good
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I'm trying to remember who it was on OoO that alerted me to Guinness in the can with the shaker ball. I think maybe it was Gunnar?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> A few days late but homemade corned beef is yum yum good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love corned beef whether home made or not.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I think we have a tendency to enable others of us to buy, buy, buy. Fact is though IMHO significant money shouldn't be spent for expensive watches unless that money absolutely would not be missed from the family budget after being spent. I keep telling myself the only difference between men and boys is the price of the toys we buy.


Absolutely!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I like Miley Cyrus. Her new stuff with 80's electro pop vibes is fantastic. The Midnight Sky is a great song.


Need to go listen. I don't think o have really heard her songs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> did it come in no date?


Yes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm trying to remember who it was on OoO that alerted me to Guinness in the can with the shaker ball. I think maybe it was Gunnar?


Was me. I stock cans of those Guinness at home.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Caught up! 

Things in LA are opening up a bit! Went on a date this afternoon (with someone I actually went to elementary school with and randomly reconnected on Instagram). 

She was wearing a two-tone DateJust 36mm. Olive green dial, Roman numerals with diamonds on the VI and IX. … she might be a keeper!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> The plan + ????


Mate, you have a full collection right there


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Caught up!
> 
> Things in LA are opening up a bit! Went on a date this afternoon (with someone I actually went to elementary school with and randomly reconnected on Instagram).
> 
> She was wearing a two-tone DateJust 36mm. Olive green dial, Roman numerals with diamonds on the VI and IX. &#8230; *she might be a keeper!*





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Absolutely!


What he said.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> We had a great thing going on a car forum ten-fifteen years ago. One of the locals stepped up and organized a nearly-annual BBQ at a park with an afterparty at their house.
> 
> Here's the flock; mine's the black one next to the Mini.
> View attachment 15777060


My friend has just bought a Dodge Ram and is getting into caravanning. He's trying to convince me to join him, he joined a RAM FB page and they have gatherings as well.

I'm not convinced...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's one of my zillion Jenna pics.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When you have a zillion, what's one more?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I betcha BT's counting...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here are my 2 keepers...I actually met two guys last week to sell the Seamaster and both changed their minds. I got two cups of coffee out of it and made the decision to keep the Omega.

Both my wife and the guy I met on Friday convinced me that I should keep the Omega, he said I was giving it away. He was wearing an Omega Seamaster Pro with white dial, that is a stunning watch. He is in the police Dog Squad.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Was me. I stock cans of those Guinness at home.


I knew it was one of you Aussies, just couldn't remember who. Best Guinness I ever had was on tap in a pub in Dublin. When I was on a tour of the Guinness Brewery, I was told Guinness doesn't travel well. The canned Guinness with shaker ball comes closest. Great tip!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's one of my zillion Jenna pics.
> 
> View attachment 15778788


Didn't recognize her.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When you have a zillion, what's one more?
> 
> View attachment 15778791


Recognized her in this one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's one of my zillion Jenna pics.
> 
> View attachment 15778788


u sure?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Caught up!
> 
> Things in LA are opening up a bit! Went on a date this afternoon (with someone I actually went to elementary school with and randomly reconnected on Instagram).
> 
> She was wearing a two-tone DateJust 36mm. Olive green dial, Roman numerals with diamonds on the VI and IX. &#8230; she might be a keeper!


Absolutely!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My friend has just bought a Dodge Ram and is getting into caravanning. He's trying to convince me to join him, he joined a RAM FB page and they have gatherings as well.
> 
> I'm not convinced...


Not convinced about caravanning or not convinced about gatherings?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Mate, you have a full collection right there


Cheers Pete


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I knew it was one of you Aussies, just couldn't remember who. Best Guinness I ever had was on tap in a pub in Dublin. When I was on a tour of the Guinness Brewery, I was told Guinness doesn't travel well. The canned Guinness with shaker ball comes closest. Great tip!


Apparently it has a name and is called the widget. 

Found an article from not too long ago about its origins









Here's why there's a weird plastic ball in a can of Guinness


Hint: It makes it super delicious.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Watching the Netflix series F1: Drive To Survive, which, in the program's third season, is showing the 2020 F1 season. The first episode started with a whole pile of excitement and motivation during the offseason and early testing, then they went to Australia to run the first race, then a McLaren crew member caught covid and the shyt hit the fan _real_ quick. It was amazing to hear, in less than an hour, the shift between no-pandemic and holy-crap-pandemic.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Apparently it has a name and is called the widget.
> 
> Found an article from not too long ago about its origins
> 
> ...


Interesting read.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Apparently it has a name and is called the widget.
> 
> Found an article from not too long ago about its origins
> 
> ...


So that little bugger actually contains some nitrogen and isn't just something that changes how it pours? Shoot, I didn't even know Guinness was made with nitrogen instead of CO2.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes.


that i might chase if reissued


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's one of my zillion Jenna pics.
> 
> View attachment 15778788


one gazillion multiplied by one zillion is?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I actually think that deep down inside, @Galaga is a man of action and loves dive watches. It's evident from how he picked his watches to fill his box as all of them have that tough look with a bezel of sorts.
> 
> Maybe he needs a Blancpain Fifty Fanthoms.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> A few days late but homemade corned beef is yum yum good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure, but the legs need not be in that shot. Just saying.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Didn't recognize her.


You didn't?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Caught up!
> 
> Things in LA are opening up a bit! Went on a date this afternoon (with someone I actually went to elementary school with and randomly reconnected on Instagram).
> 
> She was wearing a two-tone DateJust 36mm. Olive green dial, Roman numerals with diamonds on the VI and IX. &#8230; she might be a keeper!


Yes!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> u sure?


Yup.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup.


diff look was hoping u had fed up and put mrs BSF


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Absolutely!


#nra.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Here are my 2 keepers...I actually met two guys last week to sell the Seamaster and both changed their minds. I got two cups of coffee out of it and made the decision to keep the Omega.
> 
> Both my wife and the guy I met on Friday convinced me that I should keep the Omega, he said I was giving it away. He was wearing an Omega Seamaster Pro with white dial, that is a stunning watch. He is in the police Dog Squad.


At least you got coffee out of it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> one gazillions multiplied by one zillion is?


B5, I need your help!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dug this out of the basement. I think I miss the focus of having just one game at a time, plus the tactility of physical buttons.

I'm starting to want a TV again so I can plug in my PS3.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is also Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> diff look was hoping u had fed up and put mrs BSF


Got something for you later on then.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Three views of the same building.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My dad used to work in this building.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, as promised.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

They did a real nice job on the reno...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> B5, I need your help!!


Too many zero's.

Probably break the thread...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My dad used to work in this building.
> 
> View attachment 15778956


Track 29?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, as promised.
> 
> View attachment 15778957


I've never seen it that empty.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like how you smacked Katy on the behind with your left fin


I saw that too.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Cheers Pete


42mm or 46mm? The 42 is in my top 5 all time favorites along with the 116710 LN. Unfortunately, the PO I had was a big thick 46mm, so it's been gone for close to 2 years now.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Another one from better times. Alpine Gentian, from ~11.5 kfeet, 2 days from the nearest road.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Three views of the same building.
> 
> View attachment 15778949
> 
> ...


how about three views of the same jenna?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> 42mm or 46mm? The 42 is in my top 5 all time favorites along with the 116710 LN. Unfortunately, the PO I had was a big thick 46mm, so it's been gone for close to 2 years now.


It's the 42mm. My first proper watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> So that little bugger actually contains some nitrogen and isn't just something that changes how it pours? Shoot, I didn't even know Guinness was made with nitrogen instead of CO2.


Well, I didn't know that until I read the article. I used to wonder what the little ball could do but it kept the taste as close to those in Ireland as possible. For me on the opposite side of the world, this was definitely a god send.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> one gazillions multiplied by one zillion is?


Black5 answered that question last week. There was a post with so many zeroes that it took up a few pages on my phone.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


That Fifty Fathoms is nice, not the other one with the skinny hands.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm sure, but the legs need not be in that shot. Just saying.


Not sexy enough for you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> At least you got coffee out of it.


Coffee is so un-Australian. A couple of pints of beer would be the right way.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Dug this out of the basement. I think I miss the focus of having just one game at a time, plus the tactility of physical buttons.
> 
> I'm starting to want a TV again so I can plug in my PS3.
> 
> View attachment 15778914


Don't show that to my wife. She'll want it. She mentioned to me the other day that she missed those handheld games on consoles like that.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> You chose wisely picking the OP39W over a MUT.


In hind sight I really should have picked up that OP39w for myself instead...so stupid.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Speaking of Kiwi. Not seen the chap around in a while. Hope he's okay.





5959HH said:


> As I recall @kiwi71 also had less than a great experience with JLC that is actually located in close proximity to where I live.


The "extra hole in the strap" incident.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I don't know. I don't think so. Richard would know.





Pongster said:


> did it come in no date?


Only in earlier reference I believe. The 79090 never came with a no-date version. Bro Dog would know better. 

@Dogbert_is_fat


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes.


Never read ahead.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not sexy enough for you?


He didn't even shave!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I like Cellini's alot but had to pass when shopping for my dress watch in favor of a DeVille becouse of the need for a deployant clasp.
> View attachment 15778173
> 
> View attachment 15778175


Interesting how they used design cues from the early 1950s Constellations: lugs and hour markers. I like the symmetry of the dial even though I prefer dateless watches, if the watch isn't worn regularly.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15778252
> View attachment 15778253


Nice. Which ones do you use for changing watch straps?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice, but is red the corporate colours of IBM? I thought it was blue. Should the rubber bits be in corporate colours then?


Is colourblindness common in Asia?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Sounds like you're saying "DAMMIT BS YOU NEED TO SHYT OR GET OFF THE POT"


Well from what I've gleamed you're more of a dressy type of watch guy and if you are gonna go Crown, there is only one.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I've been tempted several times. Found a silver DJ41 that fit perfectly, used to come across the occasional ExpII and whatnot. But it wouldn't be right to screw up the deal that we've made with each other.


That's what locked watchboxes are for  Husbands and wives different agendas and the happy-wife happy-life flows in two directions. Take a closer look at a river and you'll see where the happy fish are.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> He didn't even shave!


He doesn't ride racing bicycles so there's no need to be aerodynamic.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm trying to remember who it was on OoO that alerted me to Guinness in the can with the shaker ball. I think maybe it was Gunnar?


I learned it from an Irishman back in the early 1990s.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Caught up!
> 
> Things in LA are opening up a bit! Went on a date this afternoon (with someone I actually went to elementary school with and randomly reconnected on Instagram).
> 
> She was wearing a two-tone DateJust 36mm. Olive green dial, Roman numerals with diamonds on the VI and IX. &#8230; she might be a keeper!


Be wary of women wearing crowns.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is also Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15778927


Do you now live across the street from Jenna?

Asking for Mrs BSF 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Be wary of women wearing crowns.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Especially if the "crown" used to be their ex-husband's every day wear Rolex.???


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> how about three views of the same jenna?


You need but ask...




























Heck, what am I saying? You don't even need to ask! Duh...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Be wary of women wearing crowns.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Says you.










I suspect you said that on purpose... Hehe.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Be wary of women wearing crowns.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Why? She seems friendly enough...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Be wary of women wearing your crowns.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Fify


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Didn't see any hot girls at the park today, but at least there was a hot car.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Well from what I've gleamed you're more of a dressy type of watch guy and if you are gonna go Crown, *there is only one*.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yeah, it's the simplicity of Rolex's lineup that makes it so easy to choose. If I want a dressy JLC, well, that's most of their range; or Omega, there's whole spectrum of five or six families between Tresor and AT. I'm the kind of person for whom it can be paralyzing to have too many choices.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm the kind of person for whom it can be paralyzing to have too many choices.


That's why Jenna makes everything so easy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's why Jenna makes everything so easy.
> 
> View attachment 15780156


Gf.

Excepting just one area...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Followed a short rabbit hole and found myself marveling at a PDF from Pepsi's marketing department talking about their new logo in 2009.

What the actual fawk. I couldn't shovel this much BS if I lived on a farm. These people get paid to write this?



http://www.goldennumber.net/wp-content/uploads/pepsi-arnell-021109.pdf


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> In hind sight I really should have picked up that OP39w for myself instead...so stupid.


And I had an opportunity to buy BT's OP39W or a song and passed. Plus BT now wishes he'd kept it, much less sold to me. Now we're both crying.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> The "extra hole in the strap" incident.


I think JLC Service replaced the strap bass ackwards.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, it's the simplicity of Rolex's lineup that makes it so easy to choose. If I want a dressy JLC, well, that's most of their range; or Omega, there's whole spectrum of five or six families between Tresor and AT. I'm the kind of person for whom it can be paralyzing to have too many choices.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Didn't see any hot girls at the park today, but at least there was a hot car.
> 
> View attachment 15779946


Even a Toyota is a hot car when it's parked in the sun.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

That was easy gents. All caught up.

Trust that you all had a great weekend


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I think JLC Service replaced the strap bass ackwards.


Yes I do recall that's what we found out at the end. But for the longest time we thought they punched an extra ho, no extra charge.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> And I had an opportunity to buy BT's OP39W or a song and passed. Plus BT now wishes he'd kept it, much less sold to me. Now we're both crying.


.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Even a Toyota is a hot car when it's parked in the sun.


.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> And I had an opportunity to buy BT's OP39W or a song and passed. Plus BT now wishes he'd kept it, much less sold to me. Now we're both crying.


I don't miss it but the flip value for sure.... reason I am keeping explorer...waiting for price to rise


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I don't miss it but the flip value for sure.... reason I am keeping explorer...waiting for price to rise


I thought they are already? List should be somewhere around $6.5, Chrono24/Bob's is at around $8.4 used.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not convinced about caravanning or not convinced about gatherings?


caravanning


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad I kept this.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I was seriously considering MUT before I got my OP39W. Reading through a year's worth of the JLC forum cured me. I don't know if the people who rip on Rolex properly understand the reliability difference. That's particularly ironic for the value-obsessed, since to them a defect in something so costly is an unspeakable tragedy symptomatic of the cruelty of providence.


Rewinding...

I remember asking the SA at a local AD (Rolex-JLC-Omega-Cartier-Patek-etc) what they can service on-site, and the answer was Rolex, Speedy Pros, and battery changes on other brands' quartz watches. What about JLC? "We have to send those out." What about co-axial Omegas? "We send those out, too."

Same thing at another store in the mall next door, run under the same ownership*. "We can service Rolex here, but everything else we'd need to send somewhere else." Breitling? "All the Breitlings need to go back to Switzerland."

*These two stores, plus a third, are in the Tyson's Corner area just west of DC. They carry probably a dozen brands in all, also including Bulgari, TAG, Breguet, Tudor, and some others. Rolex is the only brand that's present in all three locations.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> ...
> *These two stores, plus a third, are in the Tyson's Corner area just west of DC. They carry probably a dozen brands in all, also including Bulgari, TAG, Breguet, Tudor, and some others. Rolex is the only brand that's* present in all three locations.*


Among those three, how are they set with SS sports models? 😇


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still can't find a hardware store that effing cuts a simple 1x2!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

B-Si,

Tyson’s Corner, Herndon: Approximately one million layovers in this region while in/out of KIAD (Dulles). I exaggera- maybe several hundred.

It seems as though Rolex AD’s have been making quite an effort to train and certify watchmakers in larger locations and advertise the full service, locally. If this is a large-scale program that is tightly controlled (QC), that is going to be a major promotion for the brand.

Anecdotally: Just before trading a 114060 recently, I asked such an AD to do a very light buff and refinish. Of course, they said “no,” but the young WM then offered to do so. The next day he handed me a perfect, factory finish. No grind/polish, just a very light buff and re-brush.

180


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I thought they are already? List should be somewhere around $6.5, Chrono24/Bob's is at around $8.4 used.


i'm greedy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still can't find a hardware store that effing cuts a simple 1x2!
> 
> View attachment 15780652


come here...i'll cut it for you


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You need but ask...
> 
> View attachment 15779666
> 
> ...


is that you with her, sir?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> come here...i'll cut it for you


gf

you can choose which saw... hand saw if you prefer..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> is that you with her, sir?


I wish!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> is that you with her, sir?


This was me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> you can choose which saw... hand saw if you prefer..


I need a table saw set to make a 45 deg cut length-wise.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> So that little bugger actually contains some nitrogen and isn't just something that changes how it pours? Shoot, I didn't even know Guinness was made with nitrogen instead of CO2.


Fun fact, the bottles have the rocket which is designed to dose each sip with nitrogen as you sip from the bottle. The can widget dumps it all out and it mean to be poured into a glass immediately.

Nitrogen pressurization is what gives guinness the thick head, it makes for smaller bubbles than co2.

Try boddingtons if you want a lager using nitro.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm sure, but the legs need not be in that shot. Just saying.


That's not my leg.....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I need a table saw set to make a 45 deg cut length-wise.


check


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> That's not my leg.....


tmi


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> come here...i'll cut it for you


if BT is busy, i will cut it


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I need a table saw set to make a 45 deg cut length-wise.


i have two mitres , one table and one tile saw - Bsi should be covered....

forgot jig and hack saws....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

and two chain saws....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> and two chain saws....


Mrs BT only lets me have an electric one.... 1 finger and they never forget


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> .... 1 finger and they never forget


An old gf would def agree.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Fun fact, the bottles have the rocket which is designed to dose each sip with nitrogen as you sip from the bottle. The can widget dumps it all out and it mean to be poured into a glass immediately.
> 
> Nitrogen pressurization is what gives guinness the thick head, it makes for smaller bubbles than co2.
> 
> Try boddingtons if you want a lager using nitro.


The next time MrsBS and I buy beer, I should stop futzing around with random stuff (and godawful concoctions like "lime beer") and just get Guinness again. It's been a long while.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Followed a short rabbit hole and found myself marveling at a PDF from Pepsi's marketing department talking about their new logo in 2009.
> 
> What the actual fawk. I couldn't shovel this much BS if I lived on a farm. These people get paid to write this?
> 
> ...


This comes from an era when marketing had to justify their existence somehow in the absence of easily/readily measurable metrics.

Big Data has largely addressed this making marketing depts. much more accountable...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> The next time MrsBS and I buy beer, I should stop futzing around with random stuff (and godawful concoctions like "lime beer") and just get Guinness again. It's been a long while.


My local pub stopped carrying Guinness on tap a couple years ago. They have some good alternatives, but I there's no real substitute. Of course, I haven't been inside a bar or restaurant in since February 2020.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> My local pub stopped carrying Guinness on tap a couple years ago. They have some good alternatives, but I there's no real substitute. Of course,* I haven't been inside a bar or restaurant in since February 2020*.


you need to get out more


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you need to get out more


He does. He goes from the back door of his house into his barn where he got a fully stocked bar with beer on tap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He does. He goes from the back door of his house into his barn where he got a fully stocked bar with beer on tap.


thought that was jorgenl


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> thought that was jorgenl


But how do you know if Bony doesn't have one?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> But how do you know if Bony doesn't have one?


I don't have one, but I could use one.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Getting second shot in 3 days, so I just booked 5 days in late May in Florida on the Gulf to decompress, visit a friend, and look at (potential living) places. Ahhhh. Feel better already.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Getting second shot in 3 days, so I just booked 5 days in late May in Florida on the Gulf to decompress, visit a friend, and look at (potential living) places. Ahhhh. Feel better already.


Godfrey.

Oops! That's late April.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I do have 1 out of 4.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Well I do have 1 out of 4.


Me too, except mines the Speedmaster


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I need a table saw set to make a 45 deg cut length-wise.


Mine does that. Lol. 
I couldn't imagine living in the city with no garage full of tools. I feel for you bro. When we visited NY last year I couldn't comprehend how those construction guys got anything done. Pulling up one piece of lumber at a time 4 stories with a rope. One guy on the sidewalk with a skill saw. Just insane.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> i have two mitres , one table and one tile saw - Bsi should be covered....
> 
> forgot jig and hack saws....


Nail guns? Gotta have some nail guns. Don't know why but I find a lot of joy in a nail gun.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT only lets me have an electric one.... 1 finger and they never forget


I picked up an electric pole saw last year. Extends like 10ft. Does a great job.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> That's not my leg.....


O. M. G.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> come here...i'll cut it for you


I'd offer to cut it for him, but I suspect BSF wants an actual usable frame, not an abstract...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I picked this one up today from my Omega Boutique. Awesome watch


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

My Tapatalk notifications have started working again after stopping for no clear reason. Oh well. 

Why did I miss?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I picked this one up today from my Omega Boutique. Awesome watch


How's that bracelet?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Mine does that. Lol.
> *I couldn't imagine living in the city with no garage full of tools.* I feel for you bro. When we visited NY last year I couldn't comprehend how those construction guys got anything done. Pulling up one piece of lumber at a time 4 stories with a rope. One guy on the sidewalk with a skill saw. Just insane.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Truth right here!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got a full day of errands, so will leave you with this.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Among those three, how are they set with SS sports models? 😇


I haven't looked in a good while. I stopped by the one next to Tiffany a couple-three years ago and I remember at least an ExpI and polar ExpII. I had no interest in Subs at the time so I wouldn't have noticed them; they had some Cellinis, and that was when they won me over.

Seemed like a guaranteed-in-stock sports watch would be a YMII. Second-most available were some regular Yachmasters. But a lot could've changed in the year-plus since I've been there.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Well from what I've gleamed you're more of a dressy type of watch guy and if you are gonna go Crown, there is only one.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'm just now remembering that the cheap fake that I bought off the street in NYC in 1991 basically looked like a Cellini. Plan "gold" case, "gold" dial, black leather strap. As I type this, I also now wonder if I was subconsciously wanting a watch similar to my dad's three-hand Omega.

Pic for attention


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Rewinding...
> 
> I remember asking the SA at a local AD (Rolex-JLC-Omega-Cartier-Patek-etc) what they can service on-site, and the answer was Rolex, Speedy Pros, and battery changes on other brands' quartz watches. What about JLC? "We have to send those out." What about co-axial Omegas? "We send those out, too."
> 
> ...


I know that trio well. Good service. Even better to know they can handle this work.

Yeah Rolex gets a bad reputation and image, but what is astonishing is the reliability versus other luxury brands.

BTW do they service Tudor in house? Or do those go out as well?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I haven't looked in a good while. I stopped by the one next to Tiffany a couple-three years ago and I remember at least an ExpI and polar ExpII. I had no interest in Subs at the time so I wouldn't have noticed them; they had some Cellinis, and that was when they won me over.
> 
> Seemed like a guaranteed-in-stock sports watch would be a YMII. Second-most available were some regular Yachmasters. But a lot could've changed in the year-plus since I've been there.


The store at Tysons Corner you're talking about had TT Datejusts last year (Feb 2020) just before the pandemic closures hit. That was the last time I went and looked. Maybe one or two Yachmasters in all steel. Lots of other inventory, including IWC and Breitling.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> BTW do they service Tudor in house? Or do those go out as well?


No idea; when I asked, we didn't talk about Tudor. I would expect them to handle them now that you mention it, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm just now remembering that the cheap fake that I bought off the street in NYC in 1991 basically looked like a Cellini. Plan "gold" case, "gold" dial, black leather strap. As I type this, I also now wonder if I was subconsciously wanting a watch similar to my dad's three-hand Omega.
> 
> Pic for attention
> 
> View attachment 15781464


That vintage Omega is perfect and could really be worn for everything, IMO. That's really nice ??

180


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The store at Tysons Corner you're talking about had TT Datejusts last year (Feb 2020) just before the pandemic closures hit. That was the last time I went and looked. Maybe one or two Yachmasters in all steel. Lots of other inventory, including IWC and Breitling.


Back in summer 2019, they were good on TT DJs, too. The SA said that they got about one per month, and they sold pretty quick. As a concept, the TT DJ still sounds like it would be just another Rolex, like a silver Mercedes C-class sedan is just another midsize luxury sedan. But on-wrist, I thought it was fantastic, like a get-this-and-stop-collecting-cuz-it's-all-you-need watch. I've liked most of the steel DJes that I've seen, but I'll be damned if this classic, almost clichéd, config didn't make me smile that much more.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm just now remembering that the cheap fake that I bought off the street in NYC in 1991 basically looked like a Cellini. Plan "gold" case, "gold" dial, black leather strap. As I type this, I also now wonder if I was subconsciously wanting a watch similar to my dad's three-hand Omega.
> 
> Pic for attention
> 
> View attachment 15781464


You don't need another dress watch.

Here it is, it's a beauty, and because it's your dad's it's even more special...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Nail guns? Gotta have some nail guns. Don't know why but I find a lot of joy in a nail gun.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yep, a man needs nail guns.

2x 18 gauge brad nailers
1x Finish nailer
1x staple nailer
1x framing nailer
1x flooring nailer


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I picked up an electric pole saw last year. Extends like 10ft. Does a great job.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Have one of them, Ryobi 40V. A must for tree lobbing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> You don't need another dress watch.
> 
> Here it is, it's a beauty, and because it's your dad's it's even more special...


That's a solid argument, and I've used it to justify _not_ getting any other dress watches.

At the same time, I'm not 100% convinced that its last service made it safely waterproofed (the crown, while apparently an Omega part, isn't original), so I'm not sure that I should wear it often. I asked WUS a somewhat related question a while ago, whether I should get a DJ or have my grandpa's DJ-lookalike quartz Seiko repaired, and a lot of responses said to fix Grandpa's watch; but as we dug into how hard it might be, someone said to just keep the Seiko as-is, don't make it worse, and just use a DJ as a daily instead.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT only lets me have an electric one.... 1 finger and they never forget


Yep, electric one is good for small quick stuff. Got a Ryobi 40V one this year. Have a Husqvarna gas saw as well, semi-pro version.

One of my first jobs out of college was as a consultant engineer for Husqvarna / Jonsered. Designed the Jonsered 2094 (94 cc - a beast).


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> No idea; when I asked, we didn't talk about Tudor. I would expect them to handle them now that you mention it, though.


Yeah since the movements are straightforward and their service Rolex. How are their prices?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Back in summer 2019, they were good on TT DJs, too. The SA said that they got about one per month, and they sold pretty quick. As a concept, the TT DJ still sounds like it would be just another Rolex, like a silver Mercedes C-class sedan is just another midsize luxury sedan. But on-wrist, I thought it was fantastic, like a get-this-and-stop-collecting-cuz-it's-all-you-need watch. I've liked most of the steel DJes that I've seen, but I'll be damned if this classic, almost clichéd, config didn't make me smile that much more.
> 
> View attachment 15781514


That's how I felt about the sub the first time I tried it on.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah since the movements are straightforward and their service Rolex. How are their prices?


Didn't ask. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Mine does that. Lol.
> I couldn't imagine living in the city with no garage full of tools. I feel for you bro. When we visited NY last year I couldn't comprehend how those construction guys got anything done. Pulling up one piece of lumber at a time 4 stories with a rope. One guy on the sidewalk with a skill saw. Just insane.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We lucked out. Previous owner of this house had a shed built onto the back of our house under the deck. It's a decent size, maybe 5x5 feet and 10 feet tall. He filled it with racks for tools, ways to hang things, and enough space for our daughters bike on the floor. That's unique though. For most it's just lost space.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a solid argument, and I've used it to justify _not_ getting any other dress watches.
> 
> At the same time, I'm not 100% convinced that its last service made it safely waterproofed (the crown, while apparently an Omega part, isn't original), so I'm not sure that I should wear it often. *I asked WUS a somewhat related question a while ago,* whether I should get a DJ or have my grandpa's DJ-lookalike quartz Seiko repaired, and a lot of responses said to fix Grandpa's watch; but as we dug into how hard it might be, someone said to just keep the Seiko as-is, don't make it worse, and just use a DJ as a daily instead.


GF

Looked back into my old threads for when I asked about fixing Grandpa's watch. Didn't see it for whatever reason, but I found this in a thread that I did way back in 2014 asking what WUSers thought of the impending smartwatch wave:


BarracksSi said:


> ... So, back to my original question, "Where can a smartwatch fit into my rotation?"... It totally disrupted my rotation. Even the first-gen model, with no GPS or LTE, worked itself into nearly everything I do. It's my daily wearer, and my other watches are just for certain occasions.


Even if I get something like a DJ/GMT/Sub, how much will I wear it? Would a simpler time-only watch be easier for me to live with?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Didn't ask.


Well I appreciate you answering even though I could have just called them


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Mine does that. Lol.
> *I couldn't imagine living in the city with no garage full of tools.* I feel for you bro. When we visited NY last year I couldn't comprehend how those construction guys got anything done. Pulling up one piece of lumber at a time 4 stories with a rope. One guy on the sidewalk with a skill saw. Just insane.


I was exceptionally lucky to have one-fourth of our building's garage space (just big enough for four cars, and it was even deeded into four properties). I kept my extra wheels and car-related parts down there, plus one or two tool boxes. Before I got access to it, though, I still had my own tool box to take care of basic home repairs. At the very least, I think everyone needs to be able to patch screw holes, turn off a sink, and generally prevent small disasters.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Well I appreciate you answering even though I could have just called them


Ha! 

Hell, these days I think they'd be happy to just have someone walk through their doorway.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Yep, a man needs nail guns.
> 
> 2x 18 gauge brad nailers
> 1x Finish nailer
> ...


you nailed it, sir


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I picked this one up today from my Omega Boutique. Awesome watch


Did I miss something? That's like three watches in three weeks. Good to know you're "normal ".

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I picked this one up today from my Omega Boutique. Awesome watch


I had one of those!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm just now remembering that the cheap fake that I bought off the street in NYC in 1991 basically looked like a Cellini. Plan "gold" case, "gold" dial, black leather strap. As I type this, I also now wonder if I was subconsciously wanting a watch similar to my dad's three-hand Omega.
> 
> Pic for attention
> 
> View attachment 15781464


This is what I've been wearing today: 1956 Seamaster. Your dad's looks more like one from the 1960s and is in excellent condition.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> This is what I've been wearing today: 1956 Seamaster. Your dad's looks more like one from the 1960s and is in excellent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, Mom bought it for him in 1968. It's got a 550 caliber inside. They were recently married, and she used the first paycheck from her new job to buy it for him. He kept the box, papers, receipt, and the paper shopping bag from the jeweler. He took it to his watch guy to have it polished up and a new strap installed before giving it to me for Christmas.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Nail guns? Gotta have some nail guns. Don't know why but I find a lot of joy in a nail gun.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Some of my college buddies used to have nail gun fights working summers in a pre-fab housing factory. One of them got a line of nails down his leg. Fortunately, that worst result among that group of knuckleheads.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> But how do you know if Bony doesn't have one?


So let me see an OoO member has a private bar and hasn't told us? Nah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I don't have one, but I could use one.


Nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Getting second shot in 3 days, so I just booked 5 days in late May in Florida on the Gulf to decompress, visit a friend, and look at (potential living) places. Ahhhh. Feel better already.


Way to go.. Day after my 2 weeks was on plane to vegas


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I picked this one up today from my Omega Boutique. Awesome watch


I'm confused.. Thought you decided to keep the other one.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, Mom bought it for him in 1968. It's got a 550 caliber inside. They were recently married, and she used the first paycheck from her new job to buy it for him. He kept the box, papers, receipt, and the paper shopping bag from the jeweler. He took it to his watch guy to have it polished up and a new strap installed before giving it to me for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 15781649


That is a killer looking watch!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> How's that bracelet?


I can answer that.. It's too big and heavy. Even if you like day 1 eventually you won't. It's designed for erika strap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a full day of errands, so will leave you with this.
> 
> View attachment 15781350


Driving to Maine to get piece of wood cut?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I can answer that.. It's too big and heavy. Even if you like day 1 eventually you won't. It's designed for erika strap.


Erika? Rubber?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, Mom bought it for him in 1968. It's got a 550 caliber inside. They were recently married, and she used the first paycheck from her new job to buy it for him. He kept the box, papers, receipt, and the paper shopping bag from the jeweler. He took it to his watch guy to have it polished up and a new strap installed before giving it to me for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 15781649


Why in the world would you consider a celleni when you have that? That watch and then a beater like Damasko or sinn and you are done my man.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Erika? Rubber?











Parachute webbing


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Erika? Rubber?


Learned early on that rubber is always the safest bet, even if Erika says otherwise.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Why in the world would you consider a celleni when you have that? That watch and then a beater like Damasko or sinn and you are done my man.


Gf

@bsi and I really mean that... Lucky you are.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> @bsi and I really mean that... Lucky you are.


Yeah, I'm glad I've got it and that it's safe.

TBH, most of my watch box has family connections one way or the other -- MrsBS bought, or are old hand-me-downs, and even a few from my godfather (the guy who got my parents together). It's like the artwork that we talked about a few weeks ago -- I have very little purchased art, but several homemade pieces instead.

The one watch that can easily go away is the SKX as it was simply a forum freebie. MrsBS has said that the Citizen she bought for me can go, too, likely since it's Japanese (discussed before). So if I go with one-in-one-out, there's a good chance that we'd replace the black dial GADA Citizen with, say, a neutral-color DJ41, OP, or ExpI. Ain't nothin' wrong with that.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Zack Snyder cut justice league is 4hr long!! And in 4:3 ratio
But who am I to miss all opportunity to see more gal Gadot?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Zack Snyder cut justice league is 4hr long!! And in 4:3 ratio
> But who am I to miss all opportunity to see more gal Gadot?


Excellent movie!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did I miss something? That's like three watches in three weeks. Good to know you're "normal ".
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I have only bought three watches since October, always hankered for an Omega Seamaster Pro so contacted the Boutique. They rang me back and said they had it in stock, Unlike another company I could name where I have been on a waitlist for over 2 years for a sub-date. I will be knocking that back if I ever get the call.

Interestingly, they told me that Rolex are deliberately limiting supply of watches to inflate prices. Omega don't play that game, that said there is a wait list for the new master Speedy Pro's because of the overwhelming popularity. Very professional staff and the lady who served me was extremely attractive.

She took me to a darker corner of the room to show me the lume on the watch. I thought she might be going to show me something else but no such luck. She pulled out an LED torch to highlight th lume.

The bracelet is very comfortable. They adjusted it for me and it's also got an extension clasp very similar to the glidlelock. They didn't discount the watch but I got an Omega coffee table book with an in-depth history of James Bond and a hard shell carry case for holidays.

There is a article in it about Ian Fleming and they have photos of him wearing his Omega Seamaster white dialled watch that he wore often and on the set of Dr.No.

His infamous Rolex Explorer is not shown, but we already know that he got that in 1962/3 from his mistress Claire Blanchard and after his death his wife placed it in her safe and it was discovered after her death.

After a night on my bedside table I could see the lume all night long and yes I didn't sleep much so constantly looking over at my watch.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, Mom bought it for him in 1968. It's got a 550 caliber inside. They were recently married, and she used the first paycheck from her new job to buy it for him. He kept the box, papers, receipt, and the paper shopping bag from the jeweler. He took it to his watch guy to have it polished up and a new strap installed before giving it to me for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 15781649
> 
> That is such a beauty my man


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I have only bought three watches since October, always hankered for an Omega Seamaster Pro so contacted the Boutique. They rang me back and said they had it in stock, Unlike another company I could name where I have been on a waitlist for over 2 years for a sub-date. I will be knocking that back if I ever get the call.
> 
> Interestingly, they told me that Rolex are deliberately limiting supply of watches to inflate prices. Omega don't play that game, that said there is a wait list for the new master Speedy Pro's because of the overwhelming popularity. Very professional staff and the lady who served me was extremely attractive.
> 
> ...


it's a great watch...jman still has his (Sappie?) ...mine went away after few months.. I bought from AD about 30% off so don't plan on flipping that one any time soon.

Put it under the pillow ;-)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> it's a great watch...jman still has his (Sappie?) ...mine went away after few months.. I bought from AD about 30% off so don't plan on flipping that one any time soon.
> 
> Put it under the pillow ;-)


Yeah, its such a great one mate. Lucky I got 25 % off when I bought my black SMP.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Zack Snyder cut justice league is 4hr long!! And in 4:3 ratio
> But who am I to miss all opportunity to see more gal Gadot?


Just wanted to say that this tells the story better than the last one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> She took me to a darker corner of the room to show me the lume on the watch. I thought she might be going to show me something else but no such luck. She pulled out an LED torch to highlight th lume..


One can only dream.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, its such a great one mate. Lucky I got 25 % off when I bought my black SMP.
> View attachment 15782454


What? 25% off? Did you buy yours from Hardy Brothers?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? 25% off? Did you buy yours from Hardy Brothers?


25% off is MSRP


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Of the current crop of female singers, P!nk is number one for me and Katy ranks second. Madonna queen of pop is so last millennium.


Lady Gaga is my number 1.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> Lady Gaga is my number 1.
> 
> OoO Baby!


So you like steak tartare, do you?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> it's a great watch...jman still has his (Sappie?) ...mine went away after few months.. I bought from AD about 30% off so don't plan on flipping that one any time soon.
> 
> Put it under the pillow ;-)


Gone. Went on trade as part of the GP Laureato Chrono deal.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So you like steak tartare, do you?


i miss doris day


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snack


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Gone. Went on trade as part of the GP Laureato Chrono deal.


Godfrey!

I should add that it went on trade because it had to include it. It was not a watch I wanted to get rid of.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> I should add that it went on trade because it had to include it. It was not a watch I wanted to get rid of.


still have gp?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> still have gp?


Actually yes!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15782631
> 
> Snack


Teddy Grahams?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 25% off is MSRP


No, no, in the gospel according to sportura, that is market price


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Lady Gaga is my number 1.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I guess you are a Tudor man?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15782631
> 
> Snack


Looks like a little teddy bear. What's it called?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> i miss doris day


I missed Jenna here in NYC.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Teddy Grahams?


correct


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, no, in the gospel according to sportura, that is market price


reread my stmt..agree


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks like a little teddy bear. What's it called?


nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> nra


Thanks.









Teddy Grahams - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What? 25% off? Did you buy yours from Hardy Brothers?


nah mate, i bought it from watches of mayfair. The watch was running 25% Off when i bought it. Now i reckon its 20% off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> nah mate, i bought it from watches of mayfair. The watch was running 25% Off when i bought it. Now i reckon its 20% off.
> 
> View attachment 15782752


Nice. The Omega boutiques here won't give a cent nor will Hardy Brothers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually yes!


wtf is wrong it's been at least five days


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15781649


Very nice! I have a similar model, was my grandfathers retirement gift from his union back in the early 70's.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Very nice! I have a similar model, was my grandfathers retirement gift from his union back in the early 70's.


That's great. And I say that in the most sincere way, like my uncle does when the family's together.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Very nice! I have a similar model, was my grandfathers retirement gift from his union back in the early 70's.


Which union is giving out gold Omegas?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

2ez


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> 2ez


not a 59


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> 2ez


Sniped


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Which union is giving out gold Omegas?


I'm not actually sure it is solid gold, I think it is just plated. Even if it is solid, it is a 34-36mm watch so not a of metal in it. My understanding is that Seamaster Devilles were pretty common 30-40 yr service gifts back in the day. I think the union bought a bunch at once and parceled them out over the years. Has a real nice engraving of my gramps name on the back and everything.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> not a 59


Nope.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I missed Jenna here in NYC.
> 
> View attachment 15782652


Sooooo, that's Jenna with a tall Peter (Capaldi)? Pun intended.😅🤣


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Omega boutique don’t budge on discounts, from what I’ve heard. 

I have found a local AD that is basically an AD for every watch aside from Rolex/PP/AP/VC. They usually give ~18-20% of on non-limited models of most of their inventory from what I can tell


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Omega boutique don't budge on discounts, from what I've heard.
> 
> I have found a local AD that is basically an AD for every watch aside from Rolex/PP/AP/VC. They usually give ~18-20% of on non-limited models of most of their inventory from what I can tell


toppers is the answer


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Omega boutique don't budge on discounts, from what I've heard.
> 
> I have found a local AD that is basically an AD for every watch aside from Rolex/PP/AP/VC. They usually give ~18-20% of on non-limited models of most of their inventory from what I can tell





Betterthere said:


> toppers is the answer


Yeah mate, AD wont offer any discounts. In Brisbane city, there's only Omega Boutique , the AD is inside the Airport (as a duty free jeweller, Lotte watch) or you have to travel an hour and half to Gold coast to Hardy's ( Sir Dog reference) or Monards. I reckon it will be a bit difficult to get a discount from Hardy's but can get from Monards. Monard's gave me a 15 % off , and found 25% in Watches of mayfair. So went with the latter.

I found much cheaper preowned with Govberg watches and Topper, but when you import to Oz, the duties and taxes are high. So, in the end, both will work out same.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> not a 59


a 58?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

New shoes


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Which union is giving out gold Omegas?


Maybe the teamsters under Jimmy Hoffa and Frank Sheeran


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, its such a great one mate. Lucky I got 25 % off when I bought my black SMP.
> View attachment 15782454


Are you in Brisbane mate? I found the boutique staff very responsive and friendly and they were very apologetic about not granting a discount but offered me the great book.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Sooooo, that's Jenna with a tall Peter (Capaldi)? Pun intended.


No, she is just short.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> toppers is the answer


I thought you said topless is the answer. I was going to agree with you on that....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah mate, AD wont offer any discounts. In Brisbane city, there's only Omega Boutique , the AD is inside the Airport (as a duty free jeweller, Lotte watch) or you have to travel an hour and half to Gold coast to Hardy's ( Sir Dog reference) or Monards. I reckon it will be a bit difficult to get a discount from Hardy's but can get from Monards. Monard's gave me a 15 % off , and found 25% in Watches of mayfair. So went with the latter.
> 
> I found much cheaper preowned with Govberg watches and Topper, but when you import to Oz, the duties and taxes are high. So, in the end, both will work out same.


That's it. The 10% GST is the killer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> New shoes
> View attachment 15783000


Shoes not in frame?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Shoes not in frame?


new leather shoes for my watch.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Are you in Brisbane mate? I found the boutique staff very responsive and friendly and they were very apologetic about not granting a refund but offered me the great book.


Yeah mate, In the city.

Yeah, i totally agree the people in boutique are really great , much much better than the Rolex AD nearby . I had chats with Simon, Natasha from the boutique. They are all really good people. I knew that boutique wont offer any discounts. Hence went with the watches of mayfair. But I bought the rubber strap for my SMP from the boutique..


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice. The Omega boutiques here won't give a cent nor will Hardy Brothers.


Same here, no discounts. Not that I'd bother to ask when buying anything other than a used car; I pay whatever the asking price is as I dislike haggling.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Which union is giving out gold Omegas?


In Sweden after 30 years of government work you can get a quartz Tissot, not that there's anything wrong with quartz or Tissot.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> New shoes
> View attachment 15783000


Is the moonshot pre or post Buzz's footprint?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Finally managed to pair a Speedy with a Tuesday










Looks like it's gonna be a nice day, not that I'll see much of it hidden behind zoom meetings.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is the moonshot pre or post Buzz's footprint?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


what shoes was he wearing?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what shoes was he wearing?


Nike moonboots, of course


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> new leather shoes for my watch.


Can it walk on its own?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Which union is giving out gold Omegas?


Not mine that's for sure. Hard enough guilting them into giving me a cap. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> i miss doris day


I prefer Morris Day. JS

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can it walk on its own?


yes. It's an automatic.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


>


that's a beautiful seiko. If i were not retired from seiko buying, i might have tried to get one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My Opinion on Omega is high









off the rails high


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> that's a beautiful seiko. If i were not retired from seiko buying, i might have tried to get one.


I'm selling two of mine to sample this.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> Lady Gaga is my number 1.
> 
> OoO Baby!


I lost all respect for her after her public response to the shooting of her assistant and theft of her dogs. At best, her messaging was poorly written and insensitive...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


>


Love the bezel colour...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

For those not liking the HeV (aka Omega wart) here's a new release on bronze and SS.









Omega Debuts New Precious Metal Bronze Alloy In Seamaster 300 Collection Update | aBlogtoWatch


The new Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch Master Chronometer Sapphire Sandwich, released in 2021, with photos and expert analysis.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> For those not liking the HeV (aka Omega wart) here's a new release on bronze and SS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that dial style, where they cut away the indicies. Panerai does it too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> For those not liking the HeV (aka Omega wart) here's a new release on bronze and SS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do they do that nasty warty thing anyway??

Couldn't they just have a flush HEV if they insist on having one?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> Why do they do that nasty warty thing anyway??
> 
> Couldn't they just have a flush HEV if they insist on having one?


That takes effort


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That takes effort


Ahh I see.......I think?

Bet if we did a poll to see who actually wanted that extra wart sticking out it would be interesting.

Well actually it wouldn't be that interesting probably 100% against it.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> Ahh I see.......I think?
> 
> Bet if we did a poll to see who actually wanted that extra wart sticking out it would be interesting.
> 
> Well actually it wouldn't be that interesting probably 100% against it.


Oh I'm with you 100% of the way. Remove the wart. Just think Omega is happy with the design and savings of not doing it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Why do they do that nasty warty thing anyway??
> 
> Couldn't they just have a flush HEV if they insist on having one?


Patent hurdles, maybe?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Why do they do that nasty warty thing anyway??
> 
> Couldn't they just have a flush HEV if they insist on having one?


I agree. But now it's recognised as a characteristic of most of the Seamster divers (similar to the cyclops on a Rolex date) I don't see them doing away with it any time soon. Also having two knobs to play with is sometimes better than only one


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Patent hurdles, maybe?


The Ploprof has a HeV flush to the case similar to other divers like Rolex, Doxa etc


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It’s the only watch I’ve ever owned with it, so everyone seems to be ok on that one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I lost all respect for her after her public response to the shooting of her assistant and theft of her dogs. At best, her messaging was poorly written and insensitive...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


What did she say other than the 500k reward?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

New set of tires installed so good to 200k plus


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Remember this baby? Sold out but available on Chrono24.










Not on your life, bud!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> ...
> Not on your life, bud!
> 
> View attachment 15783791


Gf.

That said, the AP bug is biting and it ain't gonna be pretty...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> What did she say other than the 500k reward?


"No questions asked" for return of the dogs.

The implication, (correct or not), was that the shooting would be forgiven if the the dogs were returned.

Such a silly thing to say...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> That said, the AP bug is biting and it ain't gonna be pretty...


I'd totally get an RO if I had the option. Online they're "really, but,... okay...I suppose...", but in person they're like nothing else. Even despite what the B&J guy said in his recent vid.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> "No questions asked" for return of the dogs.
> 
> The implication, (correct or not), was that the shooting would be forgiven if the the dogs were returned.
> 
> ...


Oof. There's not really a good way to spin that one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> "No questions asked" for return of the dogs.
> 
> The implication, (correct or not), was that the shooting would be forgiven if the the dogs were returned.
> 
> ...


Save the dogs first...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> "No questions asked" for return of the dogs.
> 
> The implication, (correct or not), was that the shooting would be forgiven if the the dogs were returned.
> 
> ...


Don't remember her getting much heat for that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Remember this baby? Sold out but available on Chrono24.
> 
> View attachment 15783789
> 
> ...


You've got your work cut out for you. The window is closing.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

A coworker splits time between a Speedy and a Planet Ocean. Whenever he wears the latter, I make him let the Helium out.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> A coworker splits time between a Speedy and a Planet Ocean. Whenever he wears the latter, I make him let the Helium out.


He should play along and suck it out, then speak in a high Mickey Mouse voice.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> "No questions asked" for return of the dogs.
> 
> The implication, (correct or not), was that the shooting would be forgiven if the the dogs were returned.
> 
> ...


I figure "no questions asked" was never a legit offer on her part, they were just hoping the thieves would be stupid enough to make it easy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd totally get an RO if I had the option. Online they're "really, but,... okay...I suppose...", but in person they're like nothing else. Even despite what the B&J guy said in his recent vid.


Yeah, the black 15400 is amazing irl. Haven't handled a 15500 yet...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd totally get an RO if I had the option. Online they're "really, but,... okay...I suppose...", but in person they're like nothing else. Even despite what the B&J guy said in his recent vid.


Like them a lot as well. I'm not sure about the new 15500. I don't like the new minutes track with overlapping indicies. The older 15400 did it better.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Like them a lot as well. I'm not sure about the new 15500. I don't like the new minutes track with overlapping indicies. The older 15400 did it better.


Like where the tips of the hour markers poke into the minutes track? Didn't even notice, and I think it's okay. I see what you mean, though.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> That said, the AP bug is biting and it ain't gonna be pretty...
> 
> View attachment 15783794


DO IT!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

There is a real shortage where I am in the UK and prices are crazy high, I have always coveted a blue dial though, but can’t justify a third expensive watch 🙁


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> There is a real shortage where I am in the UK and prices are crazy high, I have always coveted a blue dial though, but can't justify a third expensive watch ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Save the dogs first...
> View attachment 15783821


Sounds about right.

_"Leave the gun, take the cannolis."_


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Don't remember her getting much heat for that.


I don't either.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You've got your work cut out for you. The window is closing.


Not as closed as my wallet...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> DO IT!


Oy...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> There is a real shortage where I am in the UK and prices are crazy high, I have always coveted a blue dial though, but can't justify a third expensive watch ?


If you're talking about any blue dial Rolex or AP, you're spot on. I'd get pregnant sooner. Hopefully with Jenna, of course...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you're talking about any blue dial Rolex or AP, you're spot on. I'd get pregnant sooner. Hopefully with Jenna, of course...
> 
> View attachment 15783953


I was talking APRO, but the Rollies are on the pregnant list as well.

Who is this girl?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> New set of tires installed so good to 200k plus


So, in corny WIS-speak, new shoes for your chariot? 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> He should play along and suck it out, then speak in a high Mickey Mouse voice.


Haha. Mr. Bill voice too.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah mate, In the city.
> 
> Yeah, i totally agree the people in boutique are really great , much much better than the Rolex AD nearby . I had chats with Simon, Natasha from the boutique. They are all really good people. I knew that boutique wont offer any discounts. Hence went with the watches of mayfair. But I bought the rubber strap for my SMP from the boutique..


Sorry I meant discount, is Natasha the pretty dark haired one with the accent? she served me but David and Simon both had a conversation with me. I was decidedly underdressed and they didn't mind at all. David and I even had a chat about my marvel t-shirt. His sons are marvel fans.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> I agree. But now it's recognised as a characteristic of most of the Seamster divers (similar to the cyclops on a Rolex date) I don't see them doing away with it any time soon. Also having two knobs to play with is sometimes better than only one


I personally don't mind the HE valve. I met a guy fo coffee on Friday and he had the white dialled version and I thought it looked smashing so went and bought the blue dial on Monday


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't particularly get Patek, just not my style, except perhaps for the nautilus.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Don't remember her getting much heat for that.


No 
Don't think she did.
Possibly just me over thinking it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> Who is this girl?


One of your countrymen. Jenna Coleman of _Doctor Who_ and _Victoria._


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One of your countrymen. Jenna Coleman of _Doctor Who_ and _Victoria._


Oh ok, she seems very popular on here 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Sorry I meant discount, is Natasha the pretty dark haired one with the accent? she served me but David and Simon both had a conversation with me. I was decidedly underdressed and they didn't mind at all. David and I even had a chat about my marvel t-shirt. His sons are marvel fans.


Speaking of AP and Marvel...










Audemars Piguet x Marvel: The Story begins


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> Oh ok, she seems very popular on here 😉


Yes, very. Line forms behind me. _Waaay_ behind me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of AP and Marvel...
> 
> View attachment 15784062
> 
> ...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I personally don't mind the HE valve. I met a guy fo coffee on Friday and he had the white dialled version and I thought it looked smashing so went and bought the blue dial on Monday


Let me get this straight. You recently had coffee with a guy when you were considering selling your 300, and had coffee with a guy wearing a white D-300m and then went and bought a blue D-300m. You might consider cutting down on your coffee drinking for a while 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Oh ok, she seems very popular on here 😉


Well mainly to one me tho


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15784082


Kind of a turn off


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Let me get this straight. You recently had coffee with a guy when you were considering selling your 300, and had coffee with a guy wearing a white D-300m and then went and bought a blue D-300m. You might consider cutting down on your coffee drinking for a while
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Try beer see what happens


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Kind of a turn off


It's so dumb. Invicta and Citizen already cornered the modern comic book watch market.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Sorry I meant discount, is Natasha the pretty dark haired one with the accent? she served me but David and Simon both had a conversation with me. I was decidedly underdressed and they didn't mind at all. David and I even had a chat about my marvel t-shirt. His sons are marvel fans.


Yeah mate, she's the one.

The people at the Brisbane Omega boutique are really happy to just talk about watches for long hours.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Why do they do that nasty warty thing anyway??
> 
> Couldn't they just have a flush HEV if they insist on having one?


In my experience , I got used to that HEV and is not pricking my eyes. 

And I reckon as RJ said, now that has become Seamaster trade mark, they wont take it out anytime soon.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Kind of a turn off


Nah, don't worry about it; he's far enough away from Earth...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Remember this baby? Sold out but available on Chrono24.
> 
> View attachment 15783789
> 
> ...


Both do nothing for me. I can't get past those screws and the second one looks like the majority of my cousins.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Sorry I meant discount, is Natasha the pretty dark haired one with the accent? she served me but David and Simon both had a conversation with me. I was decidedly underdressed and they didn't mind at all. David and I even had a chat about my marvel t-shirt. His sons are marvel fans.


You might get a discount if you rock up in an Iron Man suit


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I personally don't mind the HE valve. I met a guy fo coffee on Friday and he had the white dialled version and I thought it looked smashing so went and bought the blue dial on Monday


Why? Why blue dial if the white dial was smashing?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Oh ok, she seems very popular on here


Only to the Big Seiko Fan.

For the rest of us, it's Wonder Woman. She's wonderful.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, very. Line forms behind me. _Waaay_ behind me.
> 
> View attachment 15784073


You sure there's a line?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Let me get this straight. You recently had coffee with a guy when you were considering selling your 300, and had coffee with a guy wearing a white D-300m and then went and bought a blue D-300m. You might consider cutting down on your coffee drinking for a while
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Told ya. Beers are better.

I only had coffee when I was on a first date to meet up....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Try beer see what happens


LOL. Never read ahead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah mate, she's the one.
> 
> The people at the Brisbane Omega boutique are really happy to just talk about watches for long hours.


That's because they have nothing else to do?

Otherwise it's pretty difficult to get through a day staring at the watches in a display case. They don't talk back you know.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Both do nothing for me. I can't get past those screws and the second one looks like the majority of my cousins.


Hey brother G. You keeping dry? Pretty heavy rains you guys got on the east coast. Especially you being in Sydney too. Stay safe bro.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey brother G. You keeping dry? Pretty heavy rains you guys got on the east coast. Especially you being in Sydney too. Stay safe bro.


Our local news had video of the flooding there last night. It looks nasty.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> Let me get this straight. You recently had coffee with a guy when you were considering selling your 300, and had coffee with a guy wearing a white D-300m and then went and bought a blue D-300m. You might consider cutting down on your coffee drinking for a while
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yes the guy I was selling the 300 to was wearing the white dialled version of the SMP and inspired me to buy the blue. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's because they have nothing else to do?
> 
> Otherwise it's pretty difficult to get through a day staring at the watches in a display case. They don't talk back you know.


Better than going into a Rolex Boutique and getting long stares


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey brother G. You keeping dry? Pretty heavy rains you guys got on the east coast. Especially you being in Sydney too. Stay safe bro.


The sun has finally come out today. It's been terrible, it was like being in an apocalypse.

Selling a couple of watches this week. Enjoying what I have to be honest. Nearly sold the blue Willard X at a profit but have decided to keep it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Both do nothing for me. I can't get past those screws and the second one looks like the majority of my cousins.


Haha

Most of my cousins look like me.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Haha
> 
> Most of my cousins look like me.


My Grandmother used to say she could recognize any of me and my cousins from a great distance by our posture and gait.

What's really weird is how similar I look to some of my Swedish cousins, who are somewhat distantly related. There was a lot of whispering when they first saw me, and I learned why on our next meeting. They brought me to meet their elderly matriarch and she almost fainted, because I'm like a 20 years younger clone of her youngest son. She became confused about the passage of time and was initially convinced that I was him and we had all moved into the past. When he and I met somewhat later, we just stared at each other in shock. Twenty years later, I look just like he did then.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why? Why blue dial if the white dial was smashing?


it's something that would only make sense to watch nuts like us


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The sun has finally come out today. It's been terrible, it was like being in an apocalypse.
> 
> Selling a couple of watches this week. Enjoying what I have to be honest. Nearly sold the blue Willard X at a profit but have decided to keep it.


Good to know. Saw the news last night the floods in north west Sydney. I know it's not your neighbourhood but also good to enquire about our friends in OoO. Yeah, some scary stuff with the weather this year.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Better than going into a Rolex Boutique and getting long stares


You get to look at empty cabinets in a Rolex boutique. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Our local news had video of the flooding there last night. It looks nasty.


Its basically a valley where that is. Almost always floods. Funny thing in Queensland (and I used to live there) is that you see cars floating by.... You know the water is deep too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Both do nothing for me. I can't get past those screws and the second one looks like the *majority of my cousins.*


I think we've had this conversation before but here goes again: _"Really? Any of them single? How about the married ones?"_


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> *Both do nothing for me.* I can't get past those screws and the second one looks like the majority of my cousins.


BT, is that you??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You sure there's a line?


BT, is that you?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I don't particularly get Patek, just not my style, except perhaps for the nautilus.


Interesting! Since I'd be interested in any Patek _besides_ the Nautilus/Aquanaut.

I was actually at the Rolex AD recently and my sales advisor introduced me to a gentleman wearing a Patek minute repeater, platinum, black dial and I was stunned. Average joe wouldn't know what it was, but "if you know, you know" kinda energy!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, is that you?


No. I am better here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey @Pongster I know you are a Nissan man, so you might enjoy this.






@Gunnar_917 - time to take your Nissan into the 21st century mate.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think we've had this conversation before but here goes again: _"Really? Any of them single? How about the married ones?"_


Sounds like a Bob Hope line.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @Pongster I know you are a Nissan man, so you might enjoy this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought at first that it was strapped to a dyno - which meant that I was looking at the rear wheels strapped down and wondering "wtf, is it front wheel drive??"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> My Grandmother used to say she could recognize any of me and my cousins from a great distance by our posture and gait.
> 
> What's really weird is how similar I look to some of my Swedish cousins, who are somewhat distantly related. There was a lot of whispering when they first saw me, and I learned why on our next meeting. They brought me to meet their elderly matriarch and she almost fainted, because I'm like a 20 years younger clone of her youngest son. She became confused about the passage of time and was initially convinced that I was him and we had all moved into the past. When he and I met somewhat later, we just stared at each other in shock. Twenty years later, I look just like he did then.


I've had moments where I've seen pictures of either my dad or Mom's dad and wondered, hang on, I don't remember sitting for that photo...

One old photo of Mom's dad really got me good. She held up this little print and asked, "Seen this?" For a solid minute, I looked at it, stared, and said, When did we take this? Why don't I remember having those glasses??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @Pongster I know you are a Nissan man, so you might enjoy this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


am actually not a nissan man per se. It's just my boss sells nissan (and hyundai and suzuki and mitsubishi and foton and changan) cars. So i am ipso facto limited to those brands. Have driven through the years a Nissan Terrano, Hyundai Sta. Fe, Nissan X-Trail and now Nissan Terra.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Interesting! Since I'd be interested in any Patek _besides_ the Nautilus/Aquanaut.
> 
> I was actually at the Rolex AD recently and my sales advisor introduced me to a gentleman wearing a Patek minute repeater, platinum, black dial and I was stunned. Average joe wouldn't know what it was, but "if you know, you know" kinda energy!


If i have to choose a Patek, that will be this minute repeater. I reckon this is what you are also referring to.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> If i have to choose a Patek, that will be this minute repeater. I reckon this is what you are also referring to.
> 
> View attachment 15784529


Yup! That is what the gentleman had on!

Maybe it was because I knew what it was, but the watch carried a ton of gravitas for such a non-"flashy" piece


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Oh ok, she seems very popular on here


Honestly she's only popular with the one guys that posts twice as much as everybody else. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> If i have to choose a Patek, that will be this minute repeater. I reckon this is what you are also referring to.
> 
> View attachment 15784529


i would love a patek grand complication as well. Not sure if i would ever get to own one. I wouldnt mind settling for any of these -


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i would love a patek grand complication as well. Not sure if i would ever get to own one. I wouldnt mind settling for any of these -
> 
> View attachment 15784553


That IWC looks good too.
The main factor which i like from the Patek apart from the complications is the way the dial is arranged in a orderly and tidy manner.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> That IWC looks good too.
> The main factor which i like from the Patek apart from the complications is the way the dial is arranged in a *orderly and tidy manner*.


That describes it perfectly!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I prefer Morris Day. JS
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Jungle Love!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Only to the Big Seiko Fan.
> 
> For the rest of us, it's Wonder Woman. She's wonderful.


I'm eclectic and enjoy a little variety.

As per OoO guidelines, I'll have both...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of AP and Marvel...
> 
> View attachment 15784062
> 
> ...


I clicked the link, but still I don't get how this connection will play out. So he's a friend of Cheadle's....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15784082


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Kind of a turn off


Yeah


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You might get a discount if you rock up in an Iron Man suit


No, only for an AP, and say you're a friend of War Machine.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's because they have nothing else to do?
> 
> Otherwise it's pretty difficult to get through a day staring at the watches in a display case. *They don't talk back you know.*


Ahhh.
But if they worked at a Seiko AD in the 80's they could have...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wonder why these haven't caught on.

Tudor Royal. 38mm. Auto. CAD$2590. Cheap!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Jungle Love!


Oh-ee-oh-ee-oh


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Wonder why these haven't caught on.
> 
> Tudor Royal. 38mm. Auto. CAD$2590. Cheap!


I just... ehhhh... I guess I'd have to see it in a shop. This pic makes it look like it's all bezel and not much dial.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I just... ehhhh... I guess I'd have to see it in a shop. This pic makes it look like it's all bezel and not much dial.


The bezel does demand attention. It's more that this seems to be Tudor's entry into the popular and rather crowded integrated-bracelet luxury/pseudo-luxury sport watch category.

I figure if the BR05, the Highlife and the Defy have gotten some attention, you'd think this would.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm eclectic and enjoy a little variety.
> 
> As per OoO guidelines, I'll have both...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You just want some Greek beauty here too.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Sounds like a Bob Hope line.


My favourite Bob hope quote from get Smart "I'm not the man I once was, in fact I never was".


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I clicked the link, but still I don't get how this connection will play out. So he's a friend of Cheadle's....


What is war machine gonna inherit half of Stark's fortune and buy an AP?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The bezel does demand attention. It's more that this seems to be Tudor's entry into the popular and rather crowded integrated-bracelet luxury/pseudo-luxury sport watch category.
> 
> I figure if the BR05, the Highlife and the Defy have gotten some attention, you'd think this would.


If I were to go for an "entry-level pseudo-luxury watch" with an integrated bracelet, the Tissot PRX would seem to be a much more eye-pleasing candidate.









Review Tissot PRX 40 205 Powermatic 80 (Specs & Price)


The flair of the 1970s, fairly-priced, now automatic and greatly executed. We take a closer look at the whole new Tissot PRX 40 205 Powermatic 80.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

So @Black5 I see you changed your avatar to a Tag?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So @Black5 I see you changed your avatar to a Tag?


LOL. Poor thing.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You just want some Greek beauty here too.


And why not...

















SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Poor thing.


I'm trying to create controversy...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> And why not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then again

Non-greek women are quite alright as well...
























SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Enjoying this al fresco


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Enjoying this al fresco
> View attachment 15785139


That is a beauty 😍


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> That is a beauty 😍


were you referring to the post above mine? Because i agree sir.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

AL9C1 said:


> Mine does that. Lol.
> I couldn't imagine living in the city with no garage full of tools. I feel for you bro. When we visited NY last year I couldn't comprehend how those construction guys got anything done. Pulling up one piece of lumber at a time 4 stories with a rope. One guy on the sidewalk with a skill saw. Just insane.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


There was an article in the New Yorker a few months ago about a guy that does high end renovations in the city. It was fascinating.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm trying to create controversy...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That was too much controversy for one month.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Then again
> 
> Non-greek women are quite alright as well...
> 
> ...


Who's that?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who's that?


Adel Marie Ruiz...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Enjoying this al fresco
> View attachment 15785139


I like how that one hair is curving away as if in fear "No, no, don't make me touch a JLC!!!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Wonder why these haven't caught on.
> 
> Tudor Royal. 38mm. Auto. CAD$2590. Cheap!


Not a fan of the lines in between the bezel's polished areas. I would have preferred a simple satin finish, which would echo the bracelet better. More coherent but perhaps more boring...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a fan of the lines in between the bezel's polished areas. I would have preferred a simple satin finish, which would echo the bracelet better. More coherent but perhaps more boring...


It's like a clunkier version of the engine-turned bezel:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> If I were to go for an "entry-level pseudo-luxury watch" with an integrated bracelet, the Tissot PRX would seem to be a much more eye-pleasing candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't already have several watches that look like that, I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> And why not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe this young lady is Greek too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It's like a clunkier version of the engine-turned bezel:
> View attachment 15785322


GF

Wrist shots just 'cuz the expansion bracelet actually expands:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> It's like a clunkier version of the engine-turned bezel:
> View attachment 15785322


Now, _that_ bezel I like! Smaller polished areas spaced further apart make the grooved lines look right at home...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Wonder why these haven't caught on.
> 
> Tudor Royal. 38mm. Auto. CAD$2590. Cheap!


I've been on the hunt for a Turnograph for a long time.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This was supposed to be easy...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was supposed to be easy...
> 
> View attachment 15785365


lol you're in her butt


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> i would love a patek grand complication as well. Not sure if i would ever get to own one. I wouldnt mind settling for any of these


I really like the Kurt Klaus developed seven day perpetual movements. Great how each function can be set from the crown.

I did read on other forums that if you have an issue with setting those movements (e.g. wrong date, moon phase, etc.) you have to send it in for correction, but I never validated that truth.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> If I were to go for an "entry-level pseudo-luxury watch" with an integrated bracelet, the Tissot PRX would seem to be a much more eye-pleasing candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The quartz models are out and have gained much acclaim. I'm interested to see how the autos sell. I would expect it to feel like an sub $1000 watch, but still impressive.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> lol you're in her butt


Wishes _do_ come true!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a fan of the lines in between the bezel's polished areas. I would have preferred a simple satin finish, which would echo the bracelet better. More coherent but perhaps more boring...


I'd prefer there's a narrower polished part between the "lines", the watch as a whole would be less blingy and matches the bracelet better.

Come to think about it that would make it looks like an engine turned bezel of old Datejusts.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> It's like a clunkier version of the engine-turned bezel:
> View attachment 15785322


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The quartz models are out and have gained much acclaim. I'm interested to see how the autos sell. I would expect it to feel like an sub $1000 watch, but still impressive.


For a suggested retail of €650 ($770) it's a real bargain.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From Mrs. BSF.

Job interview for vaccines


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> For a suggested retail of €650 ($770) it's a real bargain.


Yeah I'm excited to try one on


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah I'm excited to try one on


Quartz or automatic? The auto won't be out until June.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Quartz or automatic? The auto won't be out until June.


The auto. Yeah I saw that date for later this year. I have seen the quartz floating around pre owned.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Mrs. BSF.
> 
> Job interview for vaccines


"Aden for president?" lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The auto. Yeah I saw that date for later this year. I have seen the quartz floating around pre owned.


I wouldn't mind trying this in quartz though. I mean, for $300+ MSRP it's a good candidate for a fun watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't mind trying this in quartz though. I mean, for $300+ MSRP it's a good candidate for a fun watch.


I'd like to see them either way. Like a Genta-on-a-budget, something that looks interesting but is cheap enough to not worry about. I wonder how antimagnetic the Powermatic80 really is, too, as one guy posted in the "vacation watch?" thread saying how his watches kept getting magnetized by his car keys (I'll take his word for it).


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Just got my first shot of COVID Vaccine. 

Pfizer. 

Yeeehaaa!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For all you Jenna fans out there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Just got my first shot of COVID Vaccine.
> 
> Pfizer.
> 
> Yeeehaaa!


I just celebrated my 2nd week after my 2nd shot. Time to find a steakhouse!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I'd prefer there's a narrower polished part between the *"lines"*, the watch as a whole would be less blingy and matches the bracelet better.


What's the proper term for the "lines?" Blanked out...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just celebrated my 2nd week after my 2nd shot. Time to find a steakhouse!!
> 
> View attachment 15785713


that's what I am looking forward to.

13 months with no restaurant visits is enough.

Timing of 2 weeks after second shot will nearly coincide with Lagetha's birthday so perfect excuse to spend some $$$ on fine dining.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's the proper term for the "lines?" Blanked out...


Well it isn't exactly fluted but it's definitely not radial brushing...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd like to see them either way. Like a Genta-on-a-budget, something that looks interesting but is cheap enough to not worry about. I wonder how antimagnetic the Powermatic80 really is, too, as one guy posted in the "vacation watch?" thread saying how his watches kept getting magnetized by his car keys (I'll take his word for it).


I have never had a problem with magnetism with my watches, despite the fact that I very often rest my watch on my phone for some reason. Old habits I guess...

But since this particular Powermatic 80 won't be getting a silicon hairspring, it will be as "anti-magnetic" as your regular 2824-2 I'm guessing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I have never had a problem with magnetism with my watches, despite the fact that I very often rest my watch on my phone for some reason. Old habits I guess...


Yeah, sometimes I wonder if it's a solution in search of a problem. But then again I read about watches arriving for service and often needing demagnetization. I'd test it myself if I had a demagnetizer gadget, since I've got my iPad next to me (and its array of magnets) and a couple healthy 8000 A/m speaker magnets are in my MB Pro's base.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, sometimes I wonder if it's a solution in search of a problem. But then again I read about watches arriving for service and often needing demagnetization. I'd test it myself if I had a demagnetizer gadget, since I've got my iPad next to me (and its array of magnets) and a couple healthy 8000 A/m speaker magnets are in my MB Pro's base.


I keep tab on the timekeeping on those I wear in rotation so if the timing suddenly goes way off I'll know something is not right.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I keep tab on the timekeeping on those I wear in rotation so if the timing suddenly goes way off I'll know something is not right.


I used to track mine, too, but I haven't worn them often enough over the last couple-plus years to keep them running. Even if they started running 30 s/d off I don't think I'd notice.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For all you Jenna fans out there.
> 
> View attachment 15785709


This thread has made me a Jenna fan!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> This thread has made me a Jenna fan!


+1. I woulda never heard of her if it wasn't for this thread.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> +1. I woulda never heard of her if it wasn't for this thread.


"You can learn anything in this thread."


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I bought this set for the holidays - only delicacies. Everyone will find something for themselves. Your health, down my throat!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering in the 'hood...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was supposed to be easy...
> 
> View attachment 15785365


Happy that it's back in its proper place. Had forgotten how really not-bad-looking she is...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I bought this set for the holidays - only delicacies. Everyone will find something for themselves. Your health, down my throat!
> View attachment 15785984


I like all of them! How do you like the Hibiki?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just celebrated my 2nd week after my 2nd shot. Time to find a steakhouse!!
> 
> View attachment 15785713


Vegas baby.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Mrs. BSF.
> 
> Job interview for vaccines


Daughter : friend complaining about not being allowed to work as volunteer for vaxes. Why? 
Cause she won't take the vax herself. Wtf?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> that's what I am looking forward to.
> 
> 13 months with no restaurant visits is enough.
> 
> Timing of 2 weeks after second shot will nearly coincide with Lagetha's birthday so perfect excuse to spend some $$$ on fine dining.


LOL you realize I only missed a few weeks when it was only carry out?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Has @5959HH deserted us?


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

mario1971 said:


> I bought this set for the holidays - only delicacies. Everyone will find something for themselves. Your health, down my throat!
> View attachment 15785984


That Balvenie doublewood is one of my favorites, especially for the price point!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Has @5959HH deserted us?


@5959HH, you're missing a pic of Lagavulin 16!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

OK, here's a better pic.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No, this one's better.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wait, I was wrong; this one's better.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No, this one for sure.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Has @5959HH deserted us?


He's around, at least he was earlier today.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> LOL you realize I only missed a few weeks when it was only carry out?


Yeah but you're a rebel ;-)

Not that many good restaurants here anyway. Fearrington house is at the top of my list, then some good sushi


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Adel Marie Ruiz...


Exotic looking.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I like how that one hair is curving away as if in fear "No, no, don't make me touch a JLC!!!"


That's the famous Pongster single arm hair. The secret to his manliness  just like long hair was Samson's strength.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a fan of the lines in between the bezel's polished areas. I would have preferred a simple satin finish, which would echo the bracelet better. More coherent but perhaps more boring...


Retro. Rolex engine turned. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's like a clunkier version of the engine-turned bezel:
> View attachment 15785322


Aye! Never read ahead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I didn't already have several watches that look like that, I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


Me not.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe this young lady is Greek too.
> 
> View attachment 15785352


Yum.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I've been on the hunt for a Turnograph for a long time.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Don't have to look far. All the answers are in the OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was supposed to be easy...
> 
> View attachment 15785365


Sure is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> lol you're in her butt


That's him living the dream!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The quartz models are out and have gained much acclaim. I'm interested to see how the autos sell. I would expect it to feel like an sub $1000 watch, but still impressive.


Yeah, I like how it's lighting up the Tissot sun-forum. 
.
.
.
Not.... zzzzz


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wishes _do_ come true!


LOL. I like it how were here on OoO revealing our deepest, darkest dreams.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'd prefer there's a narrower polished part between the "lines", the watch as a whole would be less blingy and matches the bracelet better.
> 
> Come to think about it that would make it looks like an engine turned bezel of old Datejusts.


Thats what she said.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> #nra


No, never. Someone is going to have to give you a medal for observing that rule.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

gsynco1 said:


> That Balvenie doublewood is one of my favorites, especially for the price point!


It's a fact, Balvenie is the cheapest of all these and very interesting at the same time with a varied bouquet of flavors and aromas.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Mrs. BSF.
> 
> Job interview for vaccines


Thanks for sharing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah I'm excited to try one on


I will be trying it out in the shops when it arrives. But actually, I prefer the Le Loche to this.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't mind trying this in quartz though. I mean, for $300+ MSRP it's a good candidate for a fun watch.


Actually Tissot make a good proposition for a beater watch. Reasonable quality, without the huge price tag.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd like to see them either way. Like a Genta-on-a-budget, something that looks interesting but is cheap enough to not worry about. I wonder how antimagnetic the Powermatic80 really is, too, as one guy posted in the "vacation watch?" thread saying how his watches kept getting magnetized by his car keys (I'll take his word for it).


LOL. Others use the remove function in the car key to drive the car semi-autonomously. However this guy has car keys with enough magnetism to pull the car forward. 

If you think of it logically, the car keys need to comply with FCC, UL, EC standards on EMI and EMC compliance. I find it hard to believe people complaining about car keys, yes, car keys!!! magnetising a watch?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just celebrated my 2nd week after my 2nd shot. Time to find a steakhouse!!
> 
> View attachment 15785713


Holiday time?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> that's what I am looking forward to.
> 
> 13 months with no restaurant visits is enough.
> 
> Timing of 2 weeks after second shot will nearly coincide with Lagetha's birthday so perfect excuse to spend some $$$ on fine dining.


On the bright side, in those 13 months, you've learnt how to make such wonderful dishes


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> He's around, at least he was earlier today.


I'm here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Well it isn't exactly fluted but it's definitely not radial brushing...


That's the problem that I have with some of the new Tudor range. It's like they try hard to connect with their old heritage and then they slip and fall flat on their faces in the design execution.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I have never had a problem with magnetism with my watches, despite the fact that I very often rest my watch on my phone for some reason. Old habits I guess...
> 
> But since this particular Powermatic 80 won't be getting a silicon hairspring, it will be as "anti-magnetic" as your regular 2824-2 I'm guessing.


You know what? I am going to source some measuring devices and measure the B and H fields emanating from everyday objects and post it here when I am done with my research.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I keep tab on the timekeeping on those I wear in rotation so if the timing suddenly goes way off I'll know something is not right.


Normally happens on my Seiko watches. Stupid thing cannot keep time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> This thread has made me a Jenna fan!


Gal is so sad. She's being comforted by her friend at the moment.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> +1. I woulda never heard of her if it wasn't for this thread.


Me too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "You can learn anything in this thread."


The OoO is the source of all truths.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing a Seiko SPB151 beater on an US GL831 rubber strap today.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I bought this set for the holidays - only delicacies. Everyone will find something for themselves. Your health, down my throat!
> View attachment 15785984


That's quite a collection!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering in the 'hood...
> 
> View attachment 15786003


How do those people get their car out? It looks like those at the back are all parked in? Is it like a valet service over there in NY?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy that it's back in its proper place. Had forgotten how really not-bad-looking she is...
> 
> View attachment 15786009


Now Jenna is getting suspicious why you haven't got a nice portrait of her in your home.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Has @5959HH deserted us?


No, I see him posting once in a while and catching up


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, here's a better pic.
> 
> View attachment 15786068


Those legs....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No, this one's better.
> 
> View attachment 15786072


Nicer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> He's around, at least he was earlier today.


Yeah, he's around.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm here.


... and I'm still catching up!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Wearing a Seiko SPB151 beater on an US GL831 rubber strap today.


Nice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay. All caught up!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gal is so sad. She's being comforted by her friend at the moment.


Oh I am a HUGE Gal fan&#8230; and that scene from F&F is worth re-watching!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> lol you're in her butt


He wishes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Oh I am a HUGE Gal fan&#8230; and that scene from F&F is worth re-watching!


That's why she is so sad about what you said.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wishes _do_ come true!


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Others use the remove function in the car key to drive the car semi-autonomously. However this guy has car keys with enough magnetism to pull the car forward.
> 
> If you think of it logically, the car keys need to comply with FCC, UL, EC standards on EMI and EMC compliance. I find it hard to believe people complaining about car keys, yes, car keys!!! magnetising a watch?


_shrug_ 🤷‍♂️ Eh, that's what he says he thinks was causing it. I'll go look for the post.

(edit) This one, post #127:


6L35 said:


> I had a problem two years ago letting my watches into the room's safe with the keys of my house: The keys were magnetic...
> 
> The following ones just wore an Astron.
> 
> ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Oh I am a HUGE Gal fan&#8230; and that scene from F&F is worth re-watching!


She's in F&F?

I was just watching the cars.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Arrived. I'm impressed. Fit/finish lives up to the hype. Not as lightweight as claimed. Sweeping hand is mesmerizing. Go Snowflakes!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> _shrug_ 🤷‍♂️ Eh, that's what he says he thinks was causing it. I'll go look for the post.
> 
> (edit) This one, post #127:


Somewhat related, my Hamilton once appeared to have gotten magnetized, I think by the solenoid on the lock of a very heavy door. It went from +5 spd to +10 spd. I was looking for the right tool demagnitize, but was interrupted by having to travel. Problem solved, apparently by the x-ray machine at the airport.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those legs....


Reminds me of the old Duck Drake PI cartoon. Daffy is a PI and this classic line comes out of his mouth err Bill. "A tall blonde walked past my window, I knew she was tall because my office is on the second floor".


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Reminds me of the old Duck Drake PI cartoon. Daffy is a PI and this classic line comes out of his mouth err Bill. "A tall blonde walked past my window, I knew she was blonde because my office is on the second floor".


God I miss that kind of humor.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Somewhat related, my Hamilton once appeared to have gotten magnetized, I think by the solenoid on the lock of a very heavy door. It went from +5 spd to +10 spd. I was looking for the right tool demagnitize, but was interrupted by having to travel. Problem solved, apparently by the x-ray machine at the airport.


Makes me want to get a Milgauss for travel.

Either that or I should've bought this at the airport in Toronto. Would've been an interesting arrival at Incheon where MrsBS and the fam picked me up. "WHAT IS THAT!!!"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Yeah but you're a rebel ;-)
> 
> Not that many good restaurants here anyway. Fearrington house is at the top of my list, then some good sushi


My nickname at UNC... Guess that wouldn't be a compliment now?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> God I miss that kind of humor.


Afraid to tell you in MN Cinderella was cancelled at the theater.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> She's in F&F?
> 
> I was just watching the cars.


I think she's in 5 and 6! Han's love interest.

EDIT: at a total bada**!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Oh I am a HUGE Gal fan&#8230; and that scene from F&F is worth re-watching!


Just don't Google "huge Gal." Ever. Especially with the safe search filter off.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Just don't Google "huge Gal." Ever. Especially with the safe search filter off.


I'll take your word for it&#8230; and not do that search!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> She's in F&F?
> 
> I was just watching the cars.


Her big break into Hollywood.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

abd26 said:


> Arrived. I'm impressed. Fit/finish lives up to the hype. Not as lightweight as claimed. Sweeping hand is mesmerizing. Go Snowflakes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear in good health


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Those legs....


I laughed out loud and long at that gif.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> _shrug_  Eh, that's what he says he thinks was causing it. I'll go look for the post.
> 
> (edit) This one, post #127:


More like the electronics in his home safe and the power supply unit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Reminds me of the old Duck Drake PI cartoon. Daffy is a PI and this classic line comes out of his mouth err Bill. "A tall blonde walked past my window, I knew she was tall because my office is on the second floor".


Hahaha. That's a good one


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> God I miss that kind of humor.


They don't make it like that anymore


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think she's in 5 and 6! Han's love interest.
> 
> EDIT: at a total bada**!


.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Just don't Google "huge Gal." Ever. Especially with the safe search filter off.


I'd do it later at home after everyone's gone to bed. Might just be able to charge my power reserve for the watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I've had many watches with bits of blue, whether it's a blue dial, bezel or both. This one has stayed whilst the others have left. It really is a top watch. I remember when I first saw it released in the mid 2010's when I only had one watch it really resonated with me. The blue bezel and the contrast with the black dial, the stark white indices/hands and most importantly a 25 year anniversary present back in 2018.

Still running at plus 1 second and seeing that it is now the same size as the new Submariner the love of this watch and the protection of the family jewels if I ever dare sell it still holds true.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I laughed out loud and long at that gif.


You're welcome. I am happy it made your laugh once a day happiness therapy


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OK, here's a better pic.
> 
> View attachment 15786068


That's more like it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Never heard of this, but it's somewhat interesting...The $20,400 USD MSRP would have to be justified though. I mean, I could buy a bnib Rolex unicorn from DSW that would hold value. It's on the Topper site.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> On the bright side, in those 13 months, you've learnt how to make such wonderful dishes


You're right there sir dog, i have experimented a lot and Lagetha promoted me to sous chef


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> My nickname at UNC... Guess that wouldn't be a compliment now?


Why am i not surprised.

I think it is even cooler at your age!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I bought this set for the holidays - only delicacies. Everyone will find something for themselves. Your health, down my throat!
> View attachment 15785984


Visiting friends with my lady:









She's wearing her Batman.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> My nickname at UNC... Guess that wouldn't be a compliment now?





jorgenl said:


> Why am i not surprised.
> 
> I think it is even cooler at your age!!!!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Makes me want to get a Milgauss for travel.
> 
> Either that or I should've bought this at the airport in Toronto. Would've been an interesting arrival at Incheon where MrsBS and the fam picked me up. "WHAT IS THAT!!!"
> 
> View attachment 15786268


Ironically, the travel is what fixed it. I never worried about x-ray machines after that. However, I'm always careful now about those heavy access control doors.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Never heard of this, but it's somewhat interesting...The $20,400 USD MSRP would have to be justified though. I mean, I could buy a bnib Rolex unicorn from DSW that would hold value. It's on the Topper site.


That's a known brand to the dink crowd. They consider it a weekend beater.

Apparently the finishing is very high end.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I've had many watches with bits of blue, whether it's a blue dial, bezel or both. This one has stayed whilst the others have left. It really is a top watch. I remember when I first saw it released in the mid 2010's when I only had one watch it really resonated with me. The blue bezel and the contrast with the black dial, the stark white indices/hands and most importantly a 25 year anniversary present back in 2018.
> 
> Still running at plus 1 second and seeing that it is now the same size as the new Submariner the love of this watch and the protection of the family jewels if I ever dare sell it still holds true.


It's a great-looking watch. I'm constantly tempted by blue, but have never owned a blue watch. The BB Bronze Bucherer tempts me, too. I The IWC Laureus Ingenieur limited edition is the one I really should have gotten. Unfortunately that one seems to be holding its value, or I'd scoop one up from a bored owner.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

PAM time


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Visiting friends with my lady:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your batman became her batman ? ;-)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Your batman became her batman ? ;-)


Nope. She has her own, hence the  emoji. If it was mine, it would be .


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's a known brand to the dink crowd. They consider it a weekend beater.
> 
> Apparently the finishing is very high end.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Visiting friends with my lady:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like y'all about to get hammered with friends. Lol. 
Must say your lady is pretty adorable also. Good for you brother. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope. She has her own, hence the  emoji. If it was mine, it would be .


Glad yours is safe.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15786375
> PAM time


We're gonna have to put some sharkskin on that watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Glad yours is safe.


I don't think any of his watches are safe. Not from his lady or being traded in a heartbeat. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope. She has her own, hence the  emoji. If it was mine, it would be .


Keeper ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> We're gonna have to put some sharkskin on that watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


would love to

will pm you dude


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's a known brand to the dink crowd. They consider it a weekend beater.
> 
> Apparently the finishing is very high end.


before there was Philippe, there was Czapek


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> More like the electronics in his home safe and the power supply unit.


That sounds right. Still shouldn't need any reason to worry about it in the first place.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They don't make it like that anymore


Buddy Hackett animal jokes. (he could be pretty blue, couldn't he?)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> before there was Philippe, there was Czapek


Tell us more


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Visiting friends with my lady:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I miss having visits like that. Nice snacks, nice people. Who's in the kitchen?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Ironically, the travel is what fixed it. I never worried about x-ray machines after that. However, I'm always careful now about those heavy access control doors.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Tell us more


i would love to oblige sir but to be more accurate (hehe), let's let trusted wikipedia tell the story -

On May 1, 1839, Antoni Patek and François Czapek established a six-year partnership in Geneva under the name of Patek, Czapek & Cie. This partnership produced some exceptional watches which are part of important horological collection (King Farouk Collection, Patek Philippe Museum) or auctions (Antiquorum, Christies, Bonhams, Sotheby's). Czapek was head of watchmaking ("Finisseur") while Patek led the sales and the Company. As of July 1840, the firm came gradually to employ a half-dozen workmen. Several were Poles: Lilpop from Warsaw; Henryk Majewski from Lwów; Siedlecki and Friedlein from Kraków. Approximately 200 watches were produced yearly.

After the dissolution, Patek established Patek Philippe & Co. with the new partner Adrien Philippe. Czapek founded Czapek & Cie. also with a new partner, Juliusz Gruzewski.

++++++++++

am not sure though if the current czapek company is still related to the old czapek & cie or the owner just bought the rights to the name/brand.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i would love to oblige sir but to be more accurate (hehe), let's let trusted wikipedia tell the story -
> 
> On May 1, 1839, Antoni Patek and François Czapek established a six-year partnership in Geneva under the name of Patek, Czapek & Cie. This partnership produced some exceptional watches which are part of important horological collection (King Farouk Collection, Patek Philippe Museum) or auctions (Antiquorum, Christies, Bonhams, Sotheby's). Czapek was head of watchmaking ("Finisseur") while Patek led the sales and the Company. As of July 1840, the firm came gradually to employ a half-dozen workmen. Several were Poles: Lilpop from Warsaw; Henryk Majewski from Lwów; Siedlecki and Friedlein from Kraków. Approximately 200 watches were produced yearly.
> 
> ...


Interesting read and some cool history! Thanks, Pong!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Interesting read and some cool history! Thanks, Pong!


dont thank me sir. Thank wikipedia. But i dont vouch for wikipedia's accuracy as a research tool.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, never. Someone is going to have to give you a medal for observing that rule.


Well, when I do bend the rules I don't quote nra... I think it's only fair.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Normally happens on my Seiko watches. Stupid thing cannot keep time.


Sometimes it's a reliable tell-tale that a movement service is required, so I do it on all of my watches in rotation.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How do those people get their car out? It looks like those at the back are all parked in? Is it like a valet service over there in NY?


The guys who work there are pros. There is no such thing as a blocked-in car; they move stuff around like a symphony conductor.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Now Jenna is getting suspicious why you haven't got a nice portrait of her in your home.


Very fair question.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> That's more like it.


Does she look like some more of your cousins?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Visiting friends with my lady:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, she is so out of your league. Just pray she never comes to her senses!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, she is so out of your league. Just pray she never comes to her senses!


good thing we now have masks.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> good thing we now have masks.


I think Sap has taken off his mask, if you know what I mean...

Where's a Monty Python clip when you need it?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i would love to oblige sir but to be more accurate (hehe), let's let trusted wikipedia tell the story -
> 
> On May 1, 1839, Antoni Patek and François Czapek established a six-year partnership in Geneva under the name of Patek, Czapek & Cie. This partnership produced some exceptional watches which are part of important horological collection (King Farouk Collection, Patek Philippe Museum) or auctions (Antiquorum, Christies, Bonhams, Sotheby's). Czapek was head of watchmaking ("Finisseur") while Patek led the sales and the Company. As of July 1840, the firm came gradually to employ a half-dozen workmen. Several were Poles: Lilpop from Warsaw; Henryk Majewski from Lwów; Siedlecki and Friedlein from Kraków. Approximately 200 watches were produced yearly.
> 
> ...


Learn something new everyday on OoO.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some more of Galaga's cousin...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I like this one too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tell me she wouldn't be a fun dinner date.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, amirite or amirite?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does she look like some more of your cousins?


More like my wife.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Others use the remove function in the car key to drive the car semi-autonomously. However this guy has car keys with enough magnetism to pull the car forward.
> 
> If you think of it logically, the car keys need to comply with FCC, UL, EC standards on EMI and EMC compliance. I find it hard to believe people complaining about car keys, yes, car keys!!! magnetising a watch?


And then there's this from our own @Delawareguy.

Magnets? Bah humbug...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Daughter : friend complaining about not being allowed to work as volunteer for vaxes. Why?
> Cause she won't take the vax herself. Wtf?


Maybe she can volunteer to go on a respirator instead.

EDIT: That was harsh...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> God I miss that kind of humor.


Is that sexist, heightist, racist, anti-duck, anti-vegan, non-inclusive, disruptive, or anti-constructionist?

Just want to make sure I know why the cancel crowd would find that offensive or innapropriate...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Afraid to tell you in MN Cinderella was cancelled at the theater.


Why?

Ugly step-sisters felt marginalised?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Just don't Google "huge Gal." Ever. Especially with the safe search filter off.


Now I have to...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Why?
> 
> Ugly step-sisters felt marginalised?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


too white...gonna do footloose instead


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Never heard of this, but it's somewhat interesting...The $20,400 USD MSRP would have to be justified though. I mean, I could buy a bnib Rolex unicorn from DSW that would hold value. It's on the Topper site.


The Czapek is a brand with heritage. I guess they "think" they're worth that much.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> You're right there sir dog, i have experimented a lot and Lagetha promoted me to sous chef


There you go. You can open a weekend bar and start service once your little backyard bar is completed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> We're gonna have to put some sharkskin on that watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Do we get to eat the sharks fin soup first?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That sounds right. Still shouldn't need any reason to worry about it in the first place.


True. Sometimes, I do EMI testing on equipment to milspec and have learnt a lot about emissions and induction from other sources.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Man, I miss having visits like that. Nice snacks, nice people. Who's in the kitchen?


The sister?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> dont thank me sir. Thank wikipedia. But i dont vouch for wikipedia's accuracy as a research tool.


Kids use Wikipedia like it's the bible. Let me create an account and I will create a new page called the Oracle of O'truths (OoO) on Wikipedia. Every important thing ever said will be on there. 

In a hundred years, @Betterthere @Gunnar_917 @5959HH and @Dogbert_is_fat will be credited for setting the record straight on world events.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Sometimes it's a reliable tell-tale that a movement service is required, so I do it on all of my watches in rotation.


Well, that's true too. I think the Seiko is on the chopping block now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The guys who work there are pros. There is no such thing as a blocked-in car; they move stuff around like a symphony conductor.


So, they are like Dr Strange?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And then there's this from our own @Delawareguy.
> 
> Magnets? Bah humbug...
> 
> ...


He's the Man of Rolex. There's nothing to fear


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> True. Sometimes, I do EMI testing on equipment to milspec and have learnt a lot about emissions and induction from other sources.


Emissions are a pain. We've sunk some funds into plugging the leaks. There's always some connector radiating an oscillator from a part that everyone thought was disabled.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks like y'all about to get hammered with friends. Lol.
> Must say your lady is pretty adorable also. Good for you brother.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks Bro Al. She is very kind and understanding too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Buddy Hackett animal jokes. (he could be pretty blue, couldn't he?)


Blue?

That was rather wholesome! Back when jokes just needed to be funny rather than needing to shock.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Man, I miss having visits like that. Nice snacks, nice people. Who's in the kitchen?


The better half of the other couple. She's cute too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, she is so out of your league. Just pray she never comes to her senses!


That's my prayer, every single night!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> .


?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That's my prayer, every single night!


or buy her a heavy duty helmet


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> or buy her a heavy duty helmet


?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I've had many watches with bits of blue, whether it's a blue dial, bezel or both. This one has stayed whilst the others have left. It really is a top watch. I remember when I first saw it released in the mid 2010's when I only had one watch it really resonated with me. The blue bezel and the contrast with the black dial, the stark white indices/hands and most importantly a 25 year anniversary present back in 2018.
> 
> Still running at plus 1 second and seeing that it is now the same size as the new Submariner the love of this watch and the protection of the family jewels if I ever dare sell it still holds true.


Great story around that watch G.

For that reason alone, it needs to be a keeper...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Never heard of this, but it's somewhat interesting...The $20,400 USD MSRP would have to be justified though. I mean, I could buy a bnib Rolex unicorn from DSW that would hold value. It's on the Topper site.


Wasn't Czapek originally Patek's partner?

I didn't realise they still made watches under his name...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Great story around that watch G.
> 
> For that reason alone, it needs to be a keeper...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Cheers brother, Happy Greek Independence Day.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> ?


so even if she bumps her head, her senses wont be jolted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

@Betterthere - two sittings ducks ahead. Full steam ahead. 😁


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Visiting friends with my lady:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess neither of you are walking out of that session let alone driving...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> before there was Philippe, there was Czapek


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Kids use Wikipedia like it's the bible. Let me create an account and I will create a new page called the Oracle of O'truths (OoO) on Wikipedia. Every important thing ever said will be on there.
> 
> In a hundred years, @Betterthere @Gunnar_917 @5959HH and @Dogbert_is_fat will be credited for setting the record straight on world events.


At the rate the youth of today can absorb misinformation via social media, it'll be days, not years...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Cheers brother, Happy Greek Independence Day.


Thanks.

I'm impressed you know...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @Betterthere - two sittings ducks ahead. Full steam ahead. 😁


Congrats Bro Dog on killing the Texan 👍

Sticky is in your sights, and a few goners in between.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> At the rate the youth of today can absorb misinformation via social media, it'll be days, not years...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wait, let me check the Man of Rolex instagram account.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Congrats Bro Dog on killing the Texan 👍
> 
> Sticky is in your sights, and a few goners in between.


Cheers mate. You're not far behind too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cheers mate. You're not far behind too.


No I am languishing at the bottom, plus the Texan just bumps up 100 threads in one click and he's away ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do we get to eat the sharks fin soup first?


No they cut them out. Got a couple big holes in the middle of the hide where the fins were. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> No I am languishing at the bottom, plus the Texan just bumps up 100 threads in one click and he's away ?


Don't mess with Texas.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> No they cut them out. Got a couple big holes in the middle of the hide where the fins were.


I don't like wastage. The fins are sold to the the far east where shark's fin soup is a delicacy. Then the hide is used to make watch straps. Meat sold as food for fish & chips. We call them flake here.

Umm... come to think of it, no wonder the sharks attack people in the water. They smell like they ate their fish friends.... 😝


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Me too


Same. But she does seem nice...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't like wastage. The fins are sold to the the far east where shark's fin soup is a delicacy. Then the hide is used to make watch straps. Meat sold as food for fish & chips. We call them flake here.
> 
> Umm... come to think of it, no wonder the sharks attack people in the water. They smell like they ate their fish friends.... 😝


We are on their menus as well.

Starter ......Leg of surfer
Main.......trunk of slow fat swimmer
Dessert.......Foot of slightly slimmer faster swimmer.

All washed down with a bowl of plankton.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> _shrug_  Eh, that's what he says he thinks was causing it. I'll go look for the post.
> 
> (edit) This one, post #127:


Perhaps he needs a Milgauss

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> I laughed out loud and long at that gif.


I saved it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm impressed you know...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Zητο Ελλας.
200 χρόνια ελευθερια...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> We are on their menus as well.
> 
> Starter ......Leg of surfer
> Main.......trunk of slow fat swimmer
> ...


There's this joke some of my friends used to make about why Australians do so well at the Olympics for swimming. They go swimming in shark infested waters and need to out swim the shark to survive. 😝


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Zητο Ελλας.
> 200 χρόνια ελευθερια...
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I liked Greece, must try and go there again ?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> Buddy Hackett animal jokes. (he could be pretty blue, couldn't he?)


Classic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Zητο Ελλας.
> 200 χρόνια ελευθερια...
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Independence Day mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> I knew I liked Greece, must try and go there again 🤗


Sounds Greek to me. Flew over the top of my head.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Very fair question.


I thought we all did?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sounds Greek to me. Flew over the top of my head.


Ahh that will be one of these.










I told my doctor that I thought I had Herpes..... he told me to leave some bowls of fruit out for them 🤔


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Black5 said:


> And then there's this from our own @Delawareguy.
> 
> Magnets? Bah humbug...
> 
> ...


A real man would have used a jbl d130

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Blue?
> 
> That was rather wholesome! Back when jokes just needed to be funny rather than needing to shock.


You can spend a day watching clips of JC with Rodney Dangerfield, and Jonathon Winters and Letterman with Tom Waits. Beware the rabbit hole...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't mess with Texas.


Not likely I'm only armed with a Rolex and a couple of Panerai, they have all got assault weapons ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Not likely I'm only armed with a Rolex and a couple of Panerai, they have all got assault weapons


I will post a nice picture that our brother 59 posted. Let me go search for it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will post a nice picture that our brother 59 posted. Let me go search for it.


What is it Panerai brand body armour?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tell me she wouldn't be a fun dinner date.
> 
> View attachment 15786572


Depends. If she orders shrimp scampi, heavy on the garlic, then you know the evening isn't gonna end the way you wanted it 

I used to be able to tell if a dinner date was gonna end up in bed by judging what she was eating. Super heavy meal or really pungent equals no play under the sheets.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Blue?
> 
> That was rather wholesome! Back when jokes just needed to be funny rather than needing to shock.


Well, this was his clean version, being on national TV and all...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Depends. If she orders shrimp scampi, heavy on the garlic, then you know the evening isn't gonna end the way you wanted it
> 
> I used to be able to tell if a dinner date was gonna end up in bed by judging what she was eating. Super heavy meal or really pungent equals no play under the sheets.


never stopped me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> Classic
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


"We dunno, we never caught one"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> You can spend a day watching clips of JC with Rodney Dangerfield, and Jonathon Winters and Letterman with Tom Waits. Beware the rabbit hole...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Rodney Dangerfield had his stuff so perfectly crafted by the time he got on that show.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> You can spend a day watching clips of JC with Rodney Dangerfield, and Jonathon Winters and Letterman with Tom Waits. Beware the rabbit hole...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


david letterman was my favorite growing up. sometimes i would go home in between classes to watch his show. Also excuse to save money and eat at home.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> never stopped me.


Don't get me wrong, it wasn't my call! But sometimes the date ending was pre-determined on her part so she's all "lets get anchovy pizza" since she's decided on no play today.

Had one date where the wait for a table was like 45 minutes. I lived close by so I asked her if she wanted to see my place real quick. She agreed, we went home, had a nice tumble, then went back for dinner. I appreciated the efficiency


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Don't get me wrong, it wasn't my call! But sometimes the date ending was pre-determined on her part so she's all "lets get anchovy pizza" since she's decided on no play today.
> 
> Had one date where the wait for a table was like 45 minutes. I lived close by so I asked her if she wanted to see my place real quick. She agreed, we went home, had a nice tumble, then went back for dinner. I appreciated the efficiency


I've read that Nobel laureate and physicist Richard Feynman used to ask his dates in college right off the bat if they intended to sleep with him later. He asked them to take the pressure off - because whether they answered "yes" or "no", they didn't have to spend all dinner wondering what was next. "If she said 'yes', then we'd spend the date teasing and getting all excited. If she said 'no', it was easy to relax and just enjoy the evening out."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I've read that Nobel laureate and physicist Richard Feynman used to ask his dates in college right off the bat if they intended to sleep with him later. He asked them to take the pressure off - because whether they answered "yes" or "no", they didn't have to spend all dinner wondering what was next. "If she said 'yes', then we'd spend the date teasing and getting all excited. If she said 'no', it was easy to relax and just enjoy the evening out."


my college professor taught us two things:

1. Getting to Yes
2. Getting past No

one thing i have learned, sometimes persistence is key. There's a way to do it without being creepy. A funny and subtle way.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Rodney Dangerfield had his stuff so perfectly crafted by the time he got on that show.


Leno just issued apology for jokes he did 17 years ago. Nothing funny allowed.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Leno just issued apology for jokes he did 17 years ago. Nothing funny allowed.


I saw that, and yeah, there's a line between lobbing insults and just being funny. That's getting kinda complicated, though.

Rodney played it safest by making himself the butt of his jokes so often. And by "perfectly crafted", I mean that he picked out the best words for the jokes. I remember one, "My wife asked me what I wanted to be done with my body after I pass away. I said I wanna be cremated. She made an appointment for Tuesday." Just the name of the day Tuesday is the funniest-sounding day of the week.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I saw that, and yeah, there's a line between lobbing insults and just being funny. That's getting kinda complicated, though.
> 
> Rodney played it safest by making himself the butt of his jokes so often. And by "perfectly crafted", I mean that he picked out the best words for the jokes. I remember one, "My wife asked me what I wanted to be done with my body after I pass away. I said I wanna be cremated. She made an appointment for Tuesday." Just the name of the day Tuesday is the funniest-sounding day of the week.


Tuesday is the day to choose.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Depends. If she orders shrimp scampi, heavy on the garlic, then you know the evening isn't gonna end the way you wanted it
> 
> I used to be able to tell if a dinner date was gonna end up in bed by judging what she was eating. Super heavy meal or really pungent equals no play under the sheets.


You saying you're not desperate enough?

Or no mouthwash at your place?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> never stopped me.


Exactly!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I've read that Nobel laureate and physicist Richard Feynman used to ask his dates in college right off the bat if they intended to sleep with him later. He asked them to take the pressure off - because whether they answered "yes" or "no", they didn't have to spend all dinner wondering what was next. "If she said 'yes', then we'd spend the date teasing and getting all excited. If she said 'no', it was easy to relax and just enjoy the evening out."


I never got quite that blunt but in my man-whore years pre-wife when the internet dating scene was in full swing it would have saved some anxiety. Though I dated a lot of girls that wanted to play coy (not hard to get or "no means yes" by any stretch, just not be too up front with what they wanted at the end of the date) so that tactic could backfire.

Took one girl out with the pick up line of "I'm just in town for a conference, I'm lonely and this is a 'no strings attached' dinner date", then when I was dropping her off at her apartment she sees a bug somewhere and says "I'm too scared to sleep alone, could you just stay here for the night?"....."Why yes, yes I can, if you insist" Silly theater perhaps, but ahhh the games of youth! The older ladies tended to be much more forward to be sure.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Don't get me wrong, it wasn't my call! But sometimes the date ending was pre-determined on her part so she's all "lets get anchovy pizza" since she's decided on no play today.
> 
> Had one date where the wait for a table was like 45 minutes. I lived close by so I asked her if she wanted to see my place real quick. She agreed, we went home, had a nice tumble, then went back for dinner. I appreciated the efficiency


So, 15 minutes there and back (30), 13 minutes total dressing/undressing/fussing with hair etc (43)....... sounds about right.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I've read that Nobel laureate and physicist Richard Feynman used to ask his dates in college right off the bat if they intended to sleep with him later. He asked them to take the pressure off - because whether they answered "yes" or "no", they didn't have to spend all dinner wondering what was next. "If she said 'yes', then we'd spend the date teasing and getting all excited. If she said 'no', it was easy to relax and just enjoy the evening out."


And did it work for him? I suspect it would reduce the potentialities.

Perhaps an example of book-smart not street-smart?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> And did it work for him? I suspect it would reduce the potentialities.
> 
> Perhaps an example of book-smart not street-smart?


Apparently it worked out fine. College chicks, bro. 🤪


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

INCOMING!!!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Cloudy, overcast day here in LA. Brings out some different color hues in this piece.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Cloudy, overcast day here in LA. Brings out some different color hues in this piece.


Here's my cloudy/rainy day avatar.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> INCOMING!!!!


Hints?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hints?


It is an ugly duckling ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

or a black swan


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I thought maybe it would be a catch and release but it seems to be growing on me....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Meaning it's there?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

It's here and I actually think that my 7.5" + wrist can pull it off....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Meaning it's there?


Better here than there ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's my cloudy/rainy day avatar.
> 
> View attachment 15787637


she needs to be warmed up.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15787656
> 
> 
> It's here and I actually think that my 7.5" + wrist can pull it off....


I actually saw one of these in the metal at my AD that carries Tudor/Omega/etc. I didn't try it on, but it actually doesn't _look_ too large when it was in the display case.

I assume it wears large because of the lugs, but fits you well!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15787656
> 
> 
> It's here and I actually think that my 7.5" + wrist can pull it off....


Looks a helluva lot better on your wrist than on Brother Mui's when he tried on a PO1 awhile back.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Looks a helluva lot better on your wrist than on Brother Mui's when he tried on a PO1 awhile back.


Wait, you mean that this isn't the 36mm midsize model? ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Received second vax shot today. In 2 weeks, I'll be good to go.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> INCOMING!!!!


BPFF original?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15787656
> 
> 
> It's here and I actually think that my 7.5" + wrist can pull it off....


Nra and


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15787656
> 
> 
> It's here and I actually think that my 7.5" + wrist can pull it off....


Look at you!!! I have to put one on a couple more times before I decide if I like it. The little strap was the only thing throwing me off and I've turned myself into a strap junkie. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually saw one of these in the metal at my AD that carries Tudor/Omega/etc. I didn't try it on, but it actually doesn't _look_ too large when it was in the display case.
> 
> I assume it wears large because of the lugs, but fits you well!


I tried one on for the helluvit. It was crazy I tell ya!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Looks a helluva lot better on your wrist than on Brother Mui's when he tried on a PO1 awhile back.


Not as crazy as that though !


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15787656
> 
> 
> It's here and I actually think that my 7.5" + wrist can pull it off....


Looking good!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15787656
> 
> 
> It's here and I actually think that my 7.5" + wrist can pull it off....


Yeah, you can def pull it off.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, how's the day been?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is my avatar for a cloudy day that then clears up.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't think this is Jenna but she seems promising...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Received second vax shot today. In 2 weeks, I'll be good to go.


start planning...it's better there


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Better here than there ;-)


agree


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't think this is Jenna but she seems promising...
> 
> View attachment 15788085


What do you think she's promising?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

qa_ii said:


> Received second vax shot today. In 2 weeks, I'll be good to go.


Awesome, I'm getting my second one in a couple of hours. 🙂


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey guys, not sure if I've mentioned before, but I live in Arkansas, so getting to see any "luxury watches" other than Tudor and empty Rolex cases is basically out of the question for several hours in any direction. That said, I'm going to be traveling through Dallas, Phoenix, and Cancun in the next couple months. Any suggestions on areas or stores/dealers to see some other brands?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Depends. If she orders shrimp scampi, heavy on the garlic, then you know the evening isn't gonna end the way you wanted it
> 
> I used to be able to tell if a dinner date was gonna end up in bed by judging what she was eating. Super heavy meal or really pungent equals no play under the sheets.


Thanks. Too late for me to know that now.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, not sure if I've mentioned before, but I live in Arkansas, so getting to see any "luxury watches" other than Tudor and empty Rolex cases is basically out of the question for several hours in any direction. That said, I'm going to be traveling through Dallas, Phoenix, and Cancun in the next couple months. Any suggestions on areas or stores/dealers to see some other brands?


There's an AD in the shops in downtown Scottsdale that seems to receive a steady stream of coveted models. They also have some ultra-premium pre-owned. Not far away, there's an estate jeweler who sells tons of pre-owned Rolex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Don't get me wrong, it wasn't my call! But sometimes the date ending was pre-determined on her part so she's all "lets get anchovy pizza" since she's decided on no play today.
> 
> Had one date where the wait for a table was like 45 minutes. I lived close by so I asked her if she wanted to see my place real quick. She agreed, we went home, had a nice tumble, then went back for dinner. I appreciated the efficiency


Wow. So fast? Did you time it using speedy Tuesday? Less than 14 seconds?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I've read that Nobel laureate and physicist Richard Feynman used to ask his dates in college right off the bat if they intended to sleep with him later. He asked them to take the pressure off - because whether they answered "yes" or "no", they didn't have to spend all dinner wondering what was next. "If she said 'yes', then we'd spend the date teasing and getting all excited. If she said 'no', it was easy to relax and just enjoy the evening out."


I didn't have to ask. Most of mine were option 2, hahahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15787656
> 
> 
> It's here and I actually think that my 7.5" + wrist can pull it off....


Congratulations! Wear it in good health


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, not sure if I've mentioned before, but I live in Arkansas, so getting to see any "luxury watches" other than Tudor and empty Rolex cases is basically out of the question for several hours in any direction. That said, I'm going to be traveling through Dallas, Phoenix, and Cancun in the next couple months. Any suggestions on areas or stores/dealers to see some other brands?


Timeless Luxury Watches in Plano TX and Eiseman's, Panerai and Omega Boutiques in NorthPark Dallas. ML Leddy's in the Fort Worth Historic Stockyards for the finest handmade boots in the world.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't think this is Jenna but she seems promising...
> 
> View attachment 15788085


She better start eating and sitting on her arse for a year or so. Pretty face and potential about 25lbs away.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, not sure if I've mentioned before, but I live in Arkansas, so getting to see any "luxury watches" other than Tudor and empty Rolex cases is basically out of the question for several hours in any direction. That said, I'm going to be traveling through Dallas, Phoenix, and Cancun in the next couple months. Any suggestions on areas or stores/dealers to see some other brands?


My ADs are 40 miles away and only sell a couple brands. There's no Panerai in my state. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Timeless Luxury Watches in Plano TX and Eiseman's, Panerai and Omega Boutiques in NorthPark Dallas. ML Leddy's in the Fort Worth Historic Stockyards for the finest handmade boots in the world.


He might also want to check in on The Timepiece Gentleman (grey dealer in Dallas) who seems to have every Rolex in stock...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> She better start eating and sitting on her arse for a year or so. Pretty face and potential about 25lbs away.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sitting on her butt is the best idea you can come up with? Tsk, tsk...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> She better start eating and sitting on her arse for a year or so. Pretty face and potential about 25lbs away.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Be careful what you wish for


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sitting on her butt is the best idea you can come up with? Tsk, tsk...


Gf.

Think harder; something will come to you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Lunch with my lady today.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, not sure if I've mentioned before, but I live in Arkansas, so getting to see any "luxury watches" other than Tudor and empty Rolex cases is basically out of the question for several hours in any direction. That said, I'm going to be traveling through Dallas, Phoenix, and Cancun in the next couple months. Any suggestions on areas or stores/dealers to see some other brands?


Robert C. Wesley Jewelers, 7088 East Fifth AvenueScottsdale Arizona 85251United State, ‭Robert C. Wesley Jewelers‬ in 7088 East Fifth Avenue, Scottsdale, United States
The Estate Watch & Jewelry Company, 7121 East 5th Avenue, Suite 23, Scottsdale, AZ , The Estate Watch & Jewelry Company - Scottsdale's Home for Fine Jewelry, Luxury Watches, Diamonds & Engagement Rings


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Be careful what you wish for


She seems more fun. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> He might also want to check in on The Timepiece Gentleman (grey dealer in Dallas) who seems to have every Rolex in stock...


I follow them on Instagram! Would likely never buy grey, but a cool Instagram page for watch lovers.

For my non-Rolex Instagram needs, I follow my local AD, Feldmar watch co!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> She better start eating and sitting on her arse for a year or so. Pretty face and potential about 25lbs away.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


@BigSeikoFan

Where are those young Jenna photo's...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> He might also want to check in on The Timepiece Gentleman (grey dealer in Dallas) who seems to have every Rolex in stock...


Learn something new everyday. I'd never heard about them until from you. They appear to be located in the Crescent in Dallas.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15787656
> 
> 
> It's here and I actually think that my 7.5" + wrist can pull it off....


yes you can. And yes you may. Congrats sir.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Learn something new everyday. I'd never heard about them until from you. They appear to be located in the Crescent in Dallas.


I've been watching his videos. Part of me really likes the guy. Another part of me thinks he's a total dingleberry. He's definitely not cool but entertaining.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Finally worked out who she is!!

She's the pal of Bill and Ben the Dalek men.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> @BigSeikoFan
> 
> Where are those young Jenna photo's...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15786375
> PaM time


That was me yesterday as well minus the Pam, but wearing this


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Heard the new seamasters were just launched


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> More like my wife.


Is she really your cousin?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Is she really your cousin?


Kids turned out healthy so I don't think so.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> my college professor taught us two things:
> 
> 1. Getting to Yes
> 2. Getting past No
> ...


At the risk of sounding ineffectual, I never ventured past no.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

AL9C1 said:


> My ADs are 40 miles away and only sell a couple brands. There's no Panerai in my state. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I don't realise how lucky I am, major AD's and the Omega Boutique a 25 minute drive away inn traffic, quicker without.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Heard the new seamasters were just launched
> View attachment 15788443


Does that mean that this will appreciate?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Kids turned out healthy so I don't think so.


or like mine got all the good genes


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Does that mean that this will appreciate?


no


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> At the risk of sounding ineffectual, I never ventured past no.


Of course, it goes without saying that none of the following elements are present:

a) Through force, threat, or intimidation;

b) When the offended party is deprived of reason or otherwise unconscious;

c) By means of fraudulent machination or grave abuse of authority.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I follow them on Instagram! Would likely never buy grey, but a cool Instagram page for watch lovers.
> 
> For my non-Rolex Instagram needs, I follow my local AD, Feldmar watch co!


This Feldmar Watch Co., is it the same as the one member here on WUS? There's a handle of similar sounding name.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Looks a helluva lot better on your wrist than on Brother Mui's when he tried on a PO1 awhile back.


Doubt anyone here needs to be reminded but then again...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Doubt anyone here needs to be reminded but then again...


Oy...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15787656
> 
> 
> It's here and I actually think that my 7.5" + wrist can pull it off....


Damn that looks good on you!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This Feldmar Watch Co., is it the same as the one member here on WUS? There's a handle of similar sounding name.


Hmm, I'm not sure! Maybe one of their salespeople are on here&#8230; I haven't come across the member (or never paid attention).

This is their Instagram, with their logo:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Doubt anyone here needs to be reminded but then again...


Wow! Size does matter!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure! Maybe one of their salespeople are on here&#8230; I haven't come across the member (or never paid attention).
> 
> This is their Instagram, with their logo:


Followed by.... "a guy named Tommy"???!

That's @mav !!!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Doubt anyone here needs to be reminded but then again...


Yikes 

I feel like it'd look the same on me


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Followed by.... "a guy named Tommy"???!
> 
> That's @mav !!!!


It is!! Haha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure! Maybe one of their salespeople are on here&#8230; I haven't come across the member (or never paid attention).
> 
> This is their Instagram, with their logo:


Okay, I went to search his profile. Yes, the guys posting handle is jimmyatfeldmar and he is listed as a vendor with an Instagram account linking to the one you showed above as well as an email address to Feldmar Watches. Yeah, so, one and the same.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, I went to search his profile. Yes, the guys posting handle is jimmyatfeldmar and he is listed as a vendor with an Instagram account linking to the one you showed above as well as an email address to Feldmar Watches. Yeah, so, one and the same.


That's quick detective work.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's quick detective work.


Nah, that's nothing. I just recalled coming across that posting handle. Jumps out to me as it rings a bell when SaMaster posted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yikes
> 
> I feel like it'd look the same on me


You know how to increase arm size right?









.








.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yikes
> 
> I feel like it'd look the same on me


Me too.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, I went to search his profile. Yes, the guys posting handle is jimmyatfeldmar and he is listed as a vendor with an Instagram account linking to the one you showed above as well as an email address to Feldmar Watches. Yeah, so, one and the same.


They're a great AD here in LA! Have a killer showroom. Sadly, no Rolex (other than a few used pieces, the newer models at "normal" grey prices :/)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You know how to increase arm size right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must have been very cold when they were filming that scene &#8230; isn't there a rumor that the show runners kept the set cold on purpose&#8230;?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You know how to increase arm size right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lee Majors had a great solution that didn't involve draining exercise...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Must have been very cold when they were filming that scene &#8230; isn't there a rumor that the show runners kept the set cold on purpose&#8230;?


Don't know about the show runners, but wouldn't we all do the same...

For ratings and well being of the show?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Must have been very cold when they were filming that scene &#8230; isn't there a rumor that the show runners kept the set cold on purpose&#8230;?


The only reason I would watch Friends.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Lee Majors had a great solution that didn't involve draining exercise...


Six Million Dollar man. That's cheating. Might as well be Arnold....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Don't know about the show runners, but wouldn't we all do the same...
> 
> For ratings and well being of the show?


I actually found gif from Horrible Boss the movie but it was NSFW so HD to show some restraint


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Six Million Dollar man. That's cheating. Might as well be Arnold....


Ha ha LOL, but you still cant increase your wrist size.

I read somewhere that you cant increase your wrist size through exercise.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> My ADs are 40 miles away and only sell a couple brands. There's no Panerai in my state. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dang. Driving 40 miles just to see a watch. My closest AD, selling Omega, Rolex, GS etc is a 10 min bike ride away.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15788428


There's a resemblance to Linda R in that pic. Does Jenna sing?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Heard the new seamasters were just launched
> View attachment 15788443


Old news 

New movements, interesting dials, lollipop seconds hand and new bronze/gold case. What's not to like?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha LOL, but you still cant increase your wrist size.
> 
> I read somewhere that you cant increase your wrist size through exercise.


Oh, really? I didn't know that. So, I must be blessed to have a nicely sized wrist.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Lunch with my lady today.


She has great hair...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Of course, it goes without saying that none of the following elements are present:
> 
> a) Through force, threat, or intimidation;
> 
> ...


This post looks like it was written by a lawyer.

Oh wait...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The only reason I would watch Friends.


Greek genes BTW...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's a resemblance to Linda R in that pic. Does Jenna sing?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Jenna looks like Linda sings but the similarities end there... Love her speaking voice tho; everything sounds better with an English accent.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Went on a coastal hike around the southern coast of Hong Kong (Cape D'Aguilar) yesterday.

It was a good day...other than the fact that my phone finally gave and needed to go through setting up a new phone again.

Thank God for Google backup.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Greek genes BTW...


Yes, true. I forgot that too. Her father's side I think. Jeez, why didn't I marry a Greek goddess back then? Oh, yes, I didn't meet anyone back then. Most Queenslanders hail from the UK or across the Tasman sea from the land of Aotearoa.

I did however go out with the most beautiful woman I have ever laid eyes on. A Brazilian girl, true Amazonian woman and very voluptuous.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You know how to increase arm size right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had a crush on aniston


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And in her honor -


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i had a crush on aniston


Did you like the gif that I specially selected, and in the right order as well?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> And in her honor -
> View attachment 15788810


c'mon. You mean Jennifer Aniston is only worth an Omega? I thought you will breakout the ALS or PP. Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha LOL, but you still cant increase your wrist size.
> 
> I read somewhere that you cant increase your wrist size through exercise.


Get a wrist roller and after a year bingo...theory disproved.

Forearms like Olive....I mean Popeye.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Of course, it goes without saying that none of the following elements are present:
> 
> a) Through force, threat, or intimidation;
> 
> ...


As relates to C, would the fact that we used to tell girls we were on the Olympic hockey team be considered a fraudulent machination?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> Don't know about the show runners, but wouldn't we all do the same...
> 
> For ratings and well being of the show?


I did that in one particular class room in college

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pongster said:


> i had a crush on aniston


Had?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, true. I forgot that too. Her father's side I think. Jeez, why didn't I marry a Greek goddess back then? Oh, yes, I didn't meet anyone back then. Most Queenslanders hail from the UK or across the Tasman sea from the land of Aotearoa.
> 
> I did however go out with the most beautiful woman I have ever laid eyes on. A Brazilian girl, true Amazonian woman and very voluptuous.


A great song by a local band from college. It says it all.... 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

May I just add the Brook for your consideration OoO bros.


















She often runs through my dreams ? but only because my wife isn't looking ?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> May I just add the Brook for your consideration OoO bros.
> 
> View attachment 15789006
> 
> ...


She seems nice


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> She seems nice


She has a couple of outstanding features that I like.

She is very smart and funny.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sup homies. Been watching a psychotic Mississippi football coach on Netflix who says ‘dadgum’ a lot. It’s my new favourite word. 

‘I need you to block the dadgum quarterback’


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Can’t wait to see what Rolex releases in April. Eagerly awaiting a new Exp 2. If they trim down those dadgum maxi hour markers it could be a thing of rare beauty, much like my moustache.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> May I just add the Brook for your consideration OoO bros.
> 
> View attachment 15789006
> 
> ...


We are on the same page Clive. 

She's much better than all the chop sticks girls that I had to endure for years over here in OoO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Can't wait to see what Rolex releases in April. Eagerly awaiting a new Exp 2. If they trim down those dadgum maxi hour markers it could be a thing of rare beauty, much like my moustache.


Good to see you back @Merv


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! Size does matter!


You just can't let it go.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Can't wait to see what Rolex releases in April. Eagerly awaiting a new Exp 2. If they trim down those dadgum maxi hour markers it could be a thing of rare beauty, much like my moustache.


Not that rare... There's 2 in OoO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha LOL, but you still cant increase your wrist size.
> 
> I read somewhere that you cant increase your wrist size through exercise.


I can attest to that. I lifted weights for years. Increased biceps and triceps to huge... Wrist and peni$ didn't change.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I can attest to that. I lifted weights for years. Increased biceps and triceps to huge... Wrist and peni$ didn't change.


Did you do wrist curls with a roller?

Horrible burn but good results.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> May I just add the Brook for your consideration OoO bros.
> 
> View attachment 15789006
> 
> ...


I saw that Dog has already given you a like. What a surprise.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We are on the same page Clive.
> 
> She's much better than all the chop sticks girls that I had to endure for years over here in OoO.


Both are acquired tastes.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I can attest to that. I lifted weights for years. Increased biceps and triceps to huge... Wrist and peni$ didn't change.


Tell that to my chicken wrists...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We are on the same page Clive.
> 
> She's much better than all the chop sticks girls that I had to endure for years over here in OoO.












Othing chop stick about our Kelly ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You just can't let it go.


You must be talking 'bout me...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15789166
> 
> 
> Othing chop stick about our Kelly 😍


Best to get a life insurance policy that specifically includes death by suffocation...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Best to get a life insurance policy that specifically includes death by suffocation...


Nah I have a specially designed breathing tube 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha LOL, but you still cant increase your wrist size.
> 
> I read somewhere that you cant increase your wrist size through exercise.


I am sure you can increase your wrist size through non-exercise.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Old news
> 
> New movements, interesting dials, lollipop seconds hand and new bronze/gold case. What's not to like?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Non-ceramic bezel inserts?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, true. I forgot that too. Her father's side I think. Jeez, why didn't I marry a Greek goddess back then? Oh, yes, I didn't meet anyone back then. Most Queenslanders hail from the UK or across the Tasman sea from the land of Aotearoa.
> 
> I did however go out with the most beautiful woman I have ever laid eyes on. A Brazilian girl, true Amazonian woman and very voluptuous.


Pics?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You just can't let it go.


Oh no, I didn't even hang on to it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We are on the same page Clive.
> 
> She's much better than all the chop sticks girls that I had to endure for years over here in OoO.











I know what you mean, I don't like those chopstick girls.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I can attest to that. I lifted weights for years. Increased biceps and triceps to huge... Wrist and peni$ didn't change.


Like all muscle groups, it needed exercise.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I saw that Dog has already given you a like. What a surprise.


Really? Voluptuous always deserves a Like.

Chop sticks? Not so much


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> Sup homies. Been watching a psychotic Mississippi football coach on Netflix who says 'dadgum' a lot. It's my new favourite word.
> 
> 'I need you to block the dadgum quarterback'


Hey Merv! So you're all caught up?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Best to get a life insurance policy that specifically includes death by suffocation...


.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Really? Voluptuous always deserves a Like.
> 
> Chop sticks? Not so much


Chopsticks + food = win

heh... and that's with either meaning of "chopsticks"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> .


Bob!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> .


That gif must be the whinger on the "Opinions on Rolex ...with a twist thread" complaining about his AD from what transpired in 2016 and how he got revenge by buying five Omegas!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Get a wrist roller and after a year bingo...theory disproved.
> 
> Forearms like Olive....I mean Popeye.


Forearms or wrists?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Did you do wrist curls with a roller?
> 
> Horrible burn but good results.


With weights yes... Wrist and hands so not have much if any muscle. @5959HH expert opinion here... Now fat you can add


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Forearms or wrists?


I always found that the forearm muscles extended right down to the wrist area and after a year of no weights my watches are Definetly looser on me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> Had?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


past tense

coincidentally, my son's lesson this morning


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> past tense
> 
> coincidentally, my son's lesson this morning


Here's an easy one for your son then. Present tense: "I _have_ a crush on Jenna Coleman."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is scary stuff...

The hidden fingerprint inside your photos


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> I always found that the forearm muscles extended right down to the wrist area and after a year of no weights my watches are Definetly looser on me.


Forearms have lots of muscles. My wrist are bigger due to 10 Covid lbs.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Forearms have lots of muscles. My wrist are bigger due to 10 Covid lbs.


Blimey I don't know why mine arnt then the number of lets eats guys that knock on our door weekly ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is scary stuff...
> 
> The hidden fingerprint inside your photos


Yup. I've also read exactly one person say (so far) that blockchain might be able to be used in photo data to help track whether it's been altered since it was first taken. (waiting to hear more info about that, though)

This is my fix -- a Shortcut in iOS that saves a duplicate image minus the metadata. Checking for what's left over in the EXIF data in both macOS Preview and Graphic Convertor, there's little-to-zero identifiable data remaining in the pics I upload.

I remember when the story broke about the photos at Walter Reed, though. I think I've walked past the suite where they were taken.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is scary stuff...
> 
> The hidden fingerprint inside your photos


This is no secret to photographers. The EXIF data can include something as trivial as the model of the phone used to take the photo, to the exact time, date and GPS location of the phone when the photo was taken.

On DSLR's this even records the exact shutter count of the camera body used to capture the image.

Location info can be set in the phone's camera app to not be included in the metadata.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> This is no secret to photographers. The EXIF data can include something as trivial as the model of the phone used to take the photo, to the exact time, date and GPS location of the phone when the photo was taken.
> 
> On DSLR's this even records the exact shutter count of the camera body used to capture the image.
> 
> Location info can be set in the phone's camera app to not be included in the metadata.


Another oy...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cars and watches...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another oy...


I think that WUS (and maybe Tapacrack?) strips EXIF data, though, too. I've tried checking other users' images and there's nothing left that's worth knowing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I think that WUS (and maybe Tapacrack?) strips EXIF data, though, too. I've tried checking other users' images and there's nothing left that's worth knowing.


Muy bueno.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I think that WUS (and maybe Tapacrack?) strips EXIF data, though, too. I've tried checking other users' images and there's nothing left that's worth knowing.


What would you want to know?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> What would you want to know?


Me, I don't want to know anything -- or specifically, I don't want_ anyone else _to have the opportunity to know anything. I can check my own iPhone photos' data and although it doesn't appear to tag my username or a unique device identifier, it's got GPS coordinates* that'll let someone know where I was.

*(because I still tend to look for photos based on location instead of date in the Photos app)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Non-ceramic bezel inserts?


But they've got some doggam innervative coating to keep 'em looken good 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Sweet!

And she probably did it one take...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> Sup homies. Been watching a psychotic Mississippi football coach on Netflix who says 'dadgum' a lot. It's my new favourite word.
> 
> 'I need you to block the dadgum quarterback'


Welcome back @Merv










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Not that rare... There's 2 in OoO.


...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Both are acquired tastes.
> 
> View attachment 15789154


Fight!

Fight!

Fight!

Present your evidence...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


This thread needs vocals...






I had forgotten how drop-dead gorgeous Michelle was. 1:28 and 1:55.

Yeah, another matchstick...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You know how to increase arm size right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a beautiful woman. Much better than that alien that Brad Pitt left her for.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Lee Majors had a great solution that didn't involve draining exercise...


Oh the memories.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> She's a beautiful woman. Much better than that alien that Brad Pitt left her for.


So she got type-cast for _Maleficent_?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I can attest to that. I lifted weights for years. Increased biceps and triceps to huge... Wrist and *peni$ *didn't change.


Mrs B5 does all the heavy lifting around here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Massive turn on for me when a sexy woman wears a diver.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I know what you mean, I don't like those chopstick girls.


To quote @Merv...

Dadgum

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Merv! So you're all caught up?


I'm trying but there's so many dadgum posts from all y'all.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Fight!
> 
> Fight!
> 
> ...


On a related note, which will become apparent soon enough...

When players are nominated for the NFL Pro Football Hall of Fame, a member from that player's hometown newspaper will give a oral presentation, highlighting that player's accomplishments. Won X Superbowls, voted All-Pro X times, played on X number of Pro Bowl teams, yada, yada prior to the official vote. Each person is given 5 minutes to extol that player's career.

When it came time for the Chicago sportswriter to make the case for Walter Payton, all he said was "_Walter Payton. Chicago Bears._" and promptly sat down.

Which brings me to this:

_Ladies and gentlemen, Miss Jenna Coleman._


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Massive turn on for me when a sexy woman wears a diver.


So the reason why you have so many divers is you plan to offer said sexy woman a diver if you catch her without one? Good plan!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Welcome back @Merv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.

Here's one of my faves from the great man.

_Just help yourself to my lips, to my arms
Just say the word and they are yours





_


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like all muscle groups, it needed exercise.


Workouts are better with help...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Chopsticks + food = win
> 
> heh... and that's with either meaning of "chopsticks"


Or

Greek Goddess + food...

(Don't Google that if at work)









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> That gif must be the whinger on the "Opinions on Rolex ...with a twist thread" complaining about his AD from what transpired in 2016 and how *he got revenge by buying five Omegas!*


So he compounded his losses...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> past tense
> 
> coincidentally, my son's lesson this morning


Make sure you teach him the classics...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's an easy one for your son then. Present tense: "I _have_ a crush on Jenna Coleman."
> 
> View attachment 15789547


Along with the modern classics...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So the reason why you have so many divers is you plan to offer said sexy woman a diver if you catch her without one? Good plan!


If it doesn't have a bezel with numbers on it I feel the watch misses something. I've gone close to buying some expensive non divers or GMT, even had some inexpensive ones but they inevitably always get flipped.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> That gif must be the whinger on the "Opinions on Rolex ...with a twist thread" complaining about his AD from what transpired in 2016 and how he got revenge by buying five Omegas!


LOL. Probably true. Fittingly true.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> With weights yes... Wrist and hands so not have much if any muscle. @5959HH expert opinion here... Now fat you can add


Yes, my winter weight gain translates into additional girth on the wrist.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> I always found that the forearm muscles extended right down to the wrist area and after a year of no weights my watches are Definetly looser on me.


Will pictures of Jenna solve that problem?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is scary stuff...
> 
> The hidden fingerprint inside your photos


The reality is that even without this, most people on social media are already providing enough information to make themselves pretty easy to track.

I'm under no illusions that *anything* I post on the internet is private or untraceable.

The internet is not the place for secrets.

The best policy is to just assume *everyone* knows who you are and post accordingly..

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is scary stuff...
> 
> The hidden fingerprint inside your photos


So far, we haven't bothered to track you to your house yet brother BSF. You're safe.

All things that is in the article is true. Security agencies have been examining the digital forensics for a long time unknown to people. Big Brother is indeed watching and it's not just China or North Korea. Well, at least they do it openly.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. I've also read exactly one person say (so far) that blockchain might be able to be used in photo data to help track whether it's been altered since it was first taken. (waiting to hear more info about that, though)
> 
> This is my fix -- a Shortcut in iOS that saves a duplicate image minus the metadata. Checking for what's left over in the EXIF data in both macOS Preview and Graphic Convertor, there's little-to-zero identifiable data remaining in the pics I upload.
> 
> ...


Yes, this makes you harder to find for the uninitiated and should be the default for most people. (It isn't).
But not enough for anyone *really* trying to find you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cars and watches...
> 
> View attachment 15789871


Ok, I'm calling it.

That's a fake Miata...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think that WUS (and maybe Tapacrack?) strips EXIF data, though, too. I've tried checking other users' images and there's nothing left that's worth knowing.


Okay. So you own up that you do it. LOL.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Will pictures of Jenna solve that problem?


No, but pictures of Kelly certainly does.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I think that WUS (and maybe Tapacrack?) strips EXIF data, though, too. I've tried checking other users' images and there's nothing left that's worth knowing.


Nope...

A bit harder to find sometimes, but I have found user data in uploaded photos previously.

Even if only enough to identify photos supposedly from the same user, are not...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> She's a beautiful woman. Much better than that alien that Brad Pitt left her for.


I totally agree. Brad Pitt came under her spell. So disappointing but I think the bottom line was Brad wanted babies but Jennifer didn't.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> What would you want to know?


Whether the photo is actually theirs is the most common one.

Simple comparative data can provide this...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> I'm trying but there's so many dadgum posts from all y'all.


You should be glad that GMT ain't posting no more. Otherwise you'll have three hundred posts a day to catch up on.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Massive turn on for me when a sexy woman wears a diver.


Diver watch? Where?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Workouts are better with help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but that only strengthens something else. We're talking about wrists here.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Oh the memories.


Gentlemen, we can rebuild him...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So he compounded his losses...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. These are the people with egos and self respect issues.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Make sure you teach him the classics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always. That's the foundation to a cultured society


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The reality is that even without this, most people on social media are already providing enough information to make themselves pretty easy to track.
> 
> I'm under no illusions that *anything* I post on the internet is private or untraceable.
> 
> ...


That's how doxxing occurs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes, this makes you harder to find for the uninitiated and should be the default for most people. (It isn't).
> But not enough for anyone *really* trying to find you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Forum member MeiXiang can attest to that. He used to be really participating until his house got broken into and lost all his watches.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> This is no secret to photographers. The EXIF data can include something as trivial as the model of the phone used to take the photo, to the exact time, date and GPS location of the phone when the photo was taken.
> 
> On DSLR's this even records the exact shutter count of the camera body used to capture the image.
> 
> Location info can be set in the phone's camera app to not be included in the metadata.


Eventually even more information will be buried in more encrypted ways to help determine a photo's authenticity.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow, the strawman Rolex owner is really taking a beating today!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So far, we haven't bothered to track you to your house yet brother BSF. You're safe.
> 
> All things that is in the article is true. Security agencies have been examining the digital forensics for a long time unknown to people. Big Brother is indeed watching and it's not just China or North Korea. Well, at least they do it openly.


I check exif on photos all the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Galaga said:


> Massive turn on for me when a sexy woman wears a diver.


She seems nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I totally agree. Brad Pitt came under her spell. So disappointing but I think the bottom line was Brad wanted babies but Jennifer didn't.


Didn't he just end up adopting with Jolie?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Delawareguy said:


> I check exif on photos all the time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes I forget....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Didn't he just end up adopting with Jolie?


That's probably when he realised that none of the movie actress power women want to have any babies of their own. LOL.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> That gif must be the whinger on the "Opinions on Rolex ...with a twist thread" complaining about his AD from what transpired in 2016 and how he got revenge by buying five Omegas!


True but somewhat funny story, my Brother-in-law worked for a Chinese multinational company and he hosted execs here in Brisbane. They wanted to go to the Rolex Boutique and there was nothing available and so they visited the Omega boutique where one of the execs could not decide on what Seamaster to buy so bought three in different colour dial options.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I think that WUS (and maybe Tapacrack?) strips EXIF data, though, too. I've tried checking other users' images and there's nothing left that's worth knowing.


I thought that Veriscope bought WUS purely to be able to track data, same as Google.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> So he compounded his losses...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Einstein's definition of insanity.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Wow, the strawman Rolex owner is really taking a beating today!


Well in a thread where I do not recognize half the members that's a hint to stay out of it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> The reality is that even without this, most people on social media are already providing enough information to make themselves pretty easy to track.
> 
> I'm under no illusions that *anything* I post on the internet is private or untraceable.
> 
> ...


I tend to hang out on threads with people I like which is no doubt the reason I spend so much time on this thread.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well in a thread where I do not recognize half the members that's a hint to stay out of it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's an easy one for your son then. Present tense: "I _have_ a crush on Jenna Coleman."
> 
> View attachment 15789547


and for future tense

I will (insert verb) Jenna someday.

it would also involve some insertion.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I think that WUS (and maybe Tapacrack?) strips EXIF data, though, too. I've tried checking other users' images and there's nothing left that's worth knowing.


i suppose that lowers the file size as well?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> I'm trying but there's so many dadgum posts from all y'all.


Are ya fixin' to make a sack lunch and read 'em?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Forum member MeiXiang can attest to that. He used to be really participating until his house got broken into and lost all his watches.


Can't like because it's true...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Forum member MeiXiang can attest to that. He used to be really participating until his house got broken into and lost all his watches.


just wanted to notify all malefactors out there that our house is guarded by a platoon of heavily armed ex-soldiers 24/7.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Eventually even more information will be buried in more encrypted ways to help determine a photo's authenticity.


It already is, and *they *already can.

They just have to want, or need to.

A few years back I saw social media and internet monitoring/scanning software that can provide ridiculously detailed information on people, even people who *thought* they had no social media or internet profile. You can be tracked through photo's and referencing *other peoples* social media and internet presence and activity.

It was being positioned as an anti-terrorist tool and was actively in use at the time

I imagine it's capabilities have advanced even further by now...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i suppose that lowers the file size as well?


Doubt it -- most of the bulky data is what you'd see onscreen. Assuming they have their poop in a group, (or "they have their shyt together"), it's also security protection for the site. They don't want people uploading a pif file, for example.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> just wanted to notify all malefactors out there that our house is guarded by a platoon of heavily armed ex-soldiers 24/7.


Would you believe 3 angry Girl Scouts and an unhappy kitten...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Well in a thread where I do not recognize half the members that's a hint to stay out of it.


Probably so. It's getting to the point where you have to stay out of everything.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Been going since 6am on zoom seminar relating to financial statement analysis for M&A and IPO/SPACs &#8230; now getting to the billable work


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Been going since 6am on zoom seminar relating to financial statement analysis for M&A and IPO/SPACs &#8230;


Who lives larger than you??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Can't like because it's true...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Is that really what happened? I know he suffered the break in and theft.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> just wanted to notify all malefactors out there that our house is guarded by a platoon of heavily armed ex-soldiers 24/7.


And y'all don't even think about Dogbert's place because he is really Obelix! And you don't mess with Obelix!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> just wanted to notify all malefactors out there that our house is guarded by a platoon of heavily armed ex-soldiers 24/7.


But there is a standing invitation to all femalefactors, right?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that really what happened? I know he suffered the break in and theft.


Apparently so. 
I believe he started a thread and implied, or stated, that the thieves knew exactly where to go, what to take, and even when he would be away, from his detailed posting activity and photo's...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Would you believe 3 angry Girl Scouts and an unhappy kitten...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> But there is a standing invitation to all femalefactors, right?


yes. But not to my house. I will share location on a case to case basis.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who lives larger than you??


The life of a junior-mid associate haha


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Apparently so.
> I believe he started a thread and implied, or stated, that the thieves knew exactly where to go, what to take, and even when he would be away, from his detailed posting activity and photo's...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Geez


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> The life of a junior-mid associate haha


Nice work, nugget! You'll get there!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Probably so. It's getting to the point where you have to stay out of everything.


Nah.

Just put on a flame suit and barge right in.

Surely no-one takes this stuff seriously right?

Right?

Right?

Anyone...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> The life of a junior-mid associate haha


how many years usually to get to SA and then to partner?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Nah.
> 
> Just put on a flame suit and barge right in.
> 
> ...


am currently engaged in a minor thing. Curious how it turns out.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What is f23? The rolex sub-forum?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Nah.
> 
> Just put on a flame suit and barge right in.
> 
> ...


Godfrey,

What do I have to do to get some attention around here...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Nah.
> 
> Just put on a flame suit and barge right in.
> 
> ...


Sorry, it's hard to type with the chip on my shoulder.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> am currently engaged in a minor thing. Curious how it turns out.


The AD visits, coffee, lunches thread?

I thought you handled yourself admirably.

Besides, if some people want to go to a higher level to earn favours from AD's, why should that be any different to anyone who does the same to get a job, earn a promotion, make a sale, or date a girl...

After all, it's their time, and their money, so I don't understand why this is a problem for anyone else...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> What is f23? The rolex sub-forum?


Yes...



https://www.watchuseek.com/forums/rolex-tudor


.*23*/


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> The AD visits, coffee, lunches thread?
> 
> I thought you handled yourself admirably.
> 
> ...


nope. It's in f71. But no biggie.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Sorry, it's hard to type with the chip on my shoulder.


have @5959HH take a look at it. Might need surgery.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Sorry, it's hard to type with the chip on my shoulder.


Voice control is the answer:

BW - "Siri, tell that sanctimonious, self-righteous, rude, obnoxious piece of shyt in that Rolex bashing thread to go and get &**^$#%^%^#"

Siri - "Please be more specific"...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> how many years usually to get to SA and then to partner?


Really depends on the firm. My goal is to make partner at about 7 years out (if I stay at the same firm). I'm at a more mod-sized firm, so there's a bit more flexibility.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey,
> 
> What do I have to do to get some attention around here...
> 
> View attachment 15790473


That works!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> The AD visits, coffee, lunches thread?
> 
> I thought you handled yourself admirably.
> 
> ...


That's right. We've all debased ourselves to get laid right?

Right?

*crickets


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Voice control is the answer:
> 
> BW - "Siri, tell that sanctimonious, self-righteous, rude, obnoxious piece of shyt in that Rolex bashing thread to go and get &**^$#%^%^#"
> 
> Siri - "Please be more specific"...


Did you actually try that?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Really depends on the firm. My goal is to make partner at about 7 years out (if I stay at the same firm). I'm at a more mod-sized firm, so there's a bit more flexibility.


About the same in Canada......

What do I know? Never was on that track!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> nope. It's in f71. But no biggie.


Hmmm.

I now see what you are dealing with.

You are right, no biggie...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> That works!


I'm an attention hor, so here's more...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That's right. We've all debased ourselves to get laid right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> *crickets


speak for yourself sir.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I'm an attention hor, so here's more...
> 
> View attachment 15790538


she's wearing a top underwear but not a bottom underwear?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Really depends on the firm. My goal is to make partner at about 7 years out (if I stay at the same firm). I'm at a more mod-sized firm, so there's a bit more flexibility.


in the big firms here, 10 years is the norm. 7 years is just about right for the mid size one.

i took a shortcut and formed my own firm. Hehe.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> in the big firms here, 10 years is the norm. 7 years is just about right for the mid size one.
> 
> i took a shortcut and formed my own firm. Hehe.


I haven't put that idea out of my head yet!! Trying to soak up and learn as much as I can


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just curious, the discrepancy between the number of replies and discussions created as it appears in your profile on one hand and the number of posts as it appears in your latest post is the number of posts you have made that have been deleted by moderation?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> speak for yourself sir.


Liar!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> in the big firms here, 10 years is the norm. 7 years is just about right for the mid size one.
> 
> i took a shortcut and formed my own firm. Hehe.


Me too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I haven't put that idea out of my head yet!! Trying to soak up and learn as much as I can


Attaboy!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Liar!


i admit, had my share of PFs. And am not referring to @Panerol Forte


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you actually try that?


Don't have Siri.

Google just ignores me. (Just like they do the Australian Govt...)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> she's wearing a top underwear but not a bottom underwear?


I'd ask her, but...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Just curious, the discrepancy between the number of replies and discussions created as it appears in your profile on one hand and the number of posts as it appears in your latest post is the number of posts you have made that have been deleted by moderation?


Probably.

Not that I care...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Are ya fixin' to make a sack lunch and read 'em?


You're darn tootin I am.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Just curious, the discrepancy between the number of replies and discussions created as it appears in your profile on one hand and the number of posts as it appears in your latest post is the number of posts you have made that have been deleted by moderation?


might be time to check since sea_urchin thread blown away


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> might be time to check since sea_urchin thread blown away


might have lost a couple. Not sure. I was at 6,976 earlier when i asked i think.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

This appeared on my PC screen,

What should I do?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> might have lost a couple. Not sure. I was at 6,976 earlier when i asked i think.


Looks like I've lost around 500+.

Not sure how.

I avoid controversy.

Honest...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Looks like I've lost around 500+.
> 
> Not sure how.
> 
> ...


if my formula is correct, i have only lost 158.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Looks like I've lost around 500+.
> 
> Not sure how.
> 
> ...


look around at the threads you were active in


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> look around at the threads you were active in


but what if the threads themselves were deleted? Is there an archive or cache section?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Looks like I've lost around 500+.
> 
> Not sure how.
> 
> ...


did somebody tell you that you look like a moviestar, sir?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> but what if the threads themselves were deleted? Is there an archive or cache section?


sorry should have said...see if threads you were active in are gone

no on archive but sometimes i've noticed threads disappear while they are being pruned. I did check and sea_urchin has no record of posting that thread.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That's right. We've all debased ourselves to get laid right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> *crickets


That assumes I wasn't already at the bottom.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> sorry should have said...see if threads you were active in are gone
> 
> no on archive but sometimes i've noticed threads disappear while they are being pruned. I did check and sea_urchin has no record of posting that thread.


betterthreads


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> That assumes I wasn't already at the bottom.


i dont mind being at the bottom and her on top.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> This appeared on my PC screen,
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> View attachment 15790618


Godfrey:

Answered my own question.

Start a thread in F2 with a POLL...









Windows error. What should I do to protect my watch pron...


Hi all, I'm a bit of a latecomer to this technology thing, and this appeared on my new PC screen. I have a huge stash of watch photo's including steering wheel pics, wrist shots, photo's with alcohol, photo's with pets, while having coffee, while undertaking watersports, such as washing...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> might be time to check since sea_urchin thread blown away


Is it gone? I've been behaving myself for several hours. Instead, I made a filet mignon with peppercorn sauce with shallots, mesquite-smoked peppercorns, reduced beef stock, blended scotch (couldn't do that to a single malt), heavy cream, and just a bit of real maple syrup. The problem is somebody expects to get fed like that all the time now.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> This appeared on my PC screen,
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> View attachment 15790618


Upgrade to Windows 2000?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Is it gone? I've been behaving myself for several hours. Instead, I made a filet mignon with peppercorn sauce with shallots, mesquite-smoked peppercorns, reduced beef stock, blended scotch (couldn't do that to a single malt), heavy cream, and just a bit of real maple syrup. The problem is somebody expects to get fed like that all the time now.


am OK with once a week


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Is it gone? I've been behaving myself for several hours. Instead, I made a filet mignon with peppercorn sauce with shallots, mesquite-smoked peppercorns, reduced beef stock, blended scotch (couldn't do that to a single malt), heavy cream, and just a bit of real maple syrup. The problem is somebody expects to get fed like that all the time now.


better use of time


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> did somebody tell you that you look like a moviestar, sir?


Certainly.

All the time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Closing in on 7,000


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Is it gone? I've been behaving myself for several hours. Instead, I made a *filet mignon with peppercorn sauce with shallots, mesquite-smoked peppercorns, reduced beef stock, blended scotch (couldn't do that to a single malt), heavy cream, and just a bit of real maple syrup*. The problem is somebody expects to get fed like that all the time now.


Who cares about some random troll thread?

Now, this deserves pictures...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Upgrade to Windows 2000?


And skip Windows M_e?

Isn't that against the rules..._


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merv said:


> Sup homies. Been watching a psychotic Mississippi football coach on Netflix who says 'dadgum' a lot. It's my new favourite word.
> 
> 'I need you to block the dadgum quarterback'


I can't believe no one gave @Merv a proper welcome back yet!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Massive turn on for me when a sexy woman wears a diver.


I only see a necklace there...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Closing in on 7,000


Go,

Go,

Gooooooooooo...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I can't believe no one gave @Merv a proper welcome back yet!


Ever thoughtful you are Richard.

With any luck, might encourage a song from the great man...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I only see a necklace there...


Pearl?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I only see a necklace there...


there's a necklace? Round?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Go,
> 
> Go,
> 
> Gooooooooooo...


got it









now i can have lunch


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Answered my own question.
> 
> ...


LOL ... Already cast my vote mate...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> And skip Windows M_e?
> 
> Isn't that against the rules..._


Man there were a lot of bad Windows versions.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Who cares about some random troll thread?
> 
> Now, this deserves pictures...


I have to work on my presentation. The photos posted on this thread are beyond belief.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Man there were a lot of bad Windows versions.


"Were"??


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> LOL ... Already cast my vote mate...


What a waste of your valuable time that was...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I have to work on my presentation. The photos posted on this thread are beyond belief.


If only there was a way to post smells...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I thought that Veriscope bought WUS purely to be able to track data, same as Google.


Then they are doing a bad job at it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> just wanted to notify all malefactors out there that our house is guarded by a platoon of heavily armed ex-soldiers 24/7.


So you're a drug lord?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So you're a drug lord?


not even close.

funny that last night me and the boss (over some G&T) were talking about her suspicion that one of her competitors might be fronting for a drug lord. She cant fathom how they can sell cars at a loss and still grow at a rapid rate (and even buy out some other competitors).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It already is, and *they *already can.
> 
> They just have to want, or need to.
> 
> ...


They are trailing an "anti- terrorism" facial recognition camera system at the moment that can scan car rego plates and faces at a high rate with close to 100% accuracy.

Won't be long before authorising Australia and round the world will be watching people and being able to catch those who jumped bail or have active warrants in their name.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> not even close.
> 
> funny that last night me and the boss (over some G&T) were talking about her suspicion that one of her competitors might be fronting for a drug lord. She cant fathom how they can sell cars at a loss and still grow at a rapid rate (and even buy out some other competitors).


Yeah, some businesses run at a loss. For two years to capture market share I can understand but some simply go on like a bottomless pit. Laundering money for sure.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, some businesses run at a loss. For two years to capture market share I can understand but some simply go on like a bottomless pit. Laundering money for sure.


I agree. To capture market share and eliminate competition. But in a very low margin industry, i dont see how it can be sustainable after so many years.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

. deleted .

On second thoughts, not funny to post this.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> . deleted .
> 
> On second thoughts, not funny to post this.


i snoozed again. What did i miss?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i snoozed again. What did i miss?


Nah, nothing worth repeating.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> What a waste of your valuable time that was...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nah mate, actually your options in the poll are really good. Had a good laugh..


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They are trailing an "anti- terrorism" facial recognition camera system at the moment that can scan car rego plates and faces at a high rate with close to 100% accuracy.
> 
> Won't be long before authorising Australia and round the world will be watching people and being able to catch those who jumped bail or have active warrants in their name.


When I saw it, a number of public safety and government organisations around the world were already using it to great effect, and at least 2 agencies in Australia were about to go live.

I'm surprised they still haven't done it here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> I agree. To capture market share and eliminate competition. But in a very low margin industry, i dont see how it can be sustainable after so many years.


That would be considered predatory pricing and market manipulation here and against the law...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Nah mate, actually your options in the poll are really good. Had a good laugh..


A laugh is never wasted then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> When I saw it, a number of public safety and government organisations around the world were already using it to great effect, and at least 2 agencies in Australia were about to go live.
> 
> I'm surprised they still haven't done it here...


Maybe it's already gone live but it hasn't been made known?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> When I saw it, a number of public safety and government organisations around the world were already using it to great effect, and at least 2 agencies in Australia were about to go live.
> 
> I'm surprised they still haven't done it here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Or, it's already done without the public knowing...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe it's already gone live but it hasn't been made known?


You know what they say about great minds...
#nra


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> You know what they say about great minds...
> #nra


 They are in demand??


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> They are in demand??
> 
> View attachment 15790850


Discussion on frankens are prohibited by forum rules.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

But that was Igor?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> That would be considered predatory pricing and market manipulation here and against the law...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


seems though the price dive is not temporary but more or less permanent. Been going on for years.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> But that was Igor?


Po-tay-to po-ta-to


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe it's already gone live but it hasn't been made known?


Could very well be the case...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Po-tay-to po-ta-to


Honestly, I was out for lunch today and there was this couple seated at the next table. The man was spotted with a GMT Master II BLNR. I struggled to see if it was a PD watch or was it a bona fide Rolex. After some hard looks, I realised it is a Rolex. But the BLNR looked so meh in the wild. I think this has doused any enthusiasm for a GMT Master II.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Could very well be the case...


Do you think that ScoMo will vary our handouts in accordance with social credits? Good behaviour gets $1,500 a fortnight and bad behaviour gets nothing?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Honestly, I was out for lunch today and there was this couple seated at the next table. The man was spotted with a GMT Master II BLNR. I struggled to see if it was a PD watch or was it a bona fide Rolex. After some hard looks, I realised it is a Rolex. But the BLNR looked so meh in the wild. I think this has doused any enthusiasm for a GMT Master II.


I didn't like how the BLNR sat on my wrist which was why I chose the Explorer 2 polar instead.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Apparently so.
> I believe he started a thread and implied, or stated, that the thieves knew exactly where to go, what to take, and even when he would be away, from his detailed posting activity and photo's...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That's why people recommend that you post your vacation pics _after_ you get home. But too many people in today's social media environment crave instant affirmation...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's why people recommend that you post your vacation pics _after_ you get home. But too many people in today's social media environment crave instant affirmation...


that's why it's called instagram and not aftergram.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> That's right. We've all debased ourselves to get laid right?
> 
> Right?
> ...
> *crickets


Is water wet?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Is it gone? I've been behaving myself for several hours. Instead, I made a filet mignon with peppercorn sauce with shallots, mesquite-smoked peppercorns, reduced beef stock, blended scotch (couldn't do that to a single malt), heavy cream, and just a bit of real maple syrup. The problem is somebody expects to get fed like that all the time now.


Pics!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So you're a drug lord?


"Say hello to my little friend!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone care to guess today's weather?










We had a high of 80 F yesterday!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Seriously?









Define value?


I am alternately amused and annoyed at the frequency with which people use the word "value "in this forum. There's a lot of proclaiming that watches, usually autos, usually with a four figure price tag, offer "great value" because of the history of the company, or some other characteristic that...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

McKayla is not impressed...










Neither was Mrs. BSF: "Oh dear..."


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Honestly, I was out for lunch today and there was this couple seated at the next table. The man was spotted with a GMT Master II BLNR. I struggled to see if it was a PD watch or was it a bona fide Rolex. After some hard looks, I realised it is a Rolex. But the BLNR looked so meh in the wild. I think this has doused any enthusiasm for a GMT Master II.


One of the reasons I have no interest in paying a dime over MSRP.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone care to guess today's weather?
> 
> View attachment 15791066
> 
> ...


Beach weather...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> McKayla is not impressed...
> 
> View attachment 15791125
> 
> ...


She should be.

Can't understand how Mrs BSF can keep her hands off you while wearing that...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Mr Strawman is all red hot as his crabs are in boiling water. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> One of the reasons I have no interest in paying a dime over MSRP.


Never say never but not at the moment. Who knows? I might get desperate.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think Mr Strawman is all red hot as his crabs are in boiling water. LOL.


I really like eating them so please don't spoil it for me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> But that was Igor?


He had a counterfeit movement in that jar.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I really like eating them so please don't spoil it for me.


Looks yums. Fried in black pepper?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> He had a counterfeit movement in that jar.


Oh, it wasn't counterfeit, it was real. It just wasn't... well, it wasn't what the Doctor ordered...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Honestly, I was out for lunch today and there was this couple seated at the next table. The man was spotted with a GMT Master II BLNR. I struggled to see if it was a PD watch or was it a bona fide Rolex. After some hard looks, I realised it is a Rolex. But the BLNR looked so meh in the wild. I think this has doused any enthusiasm for a GMT Master II.











Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks yums. Fried in black pepper?


Black bean paste and chilly, ginger and green scallion.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Black bean paste and chilly, ginger and green scallion.


Nice.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is water wet?


once she's wet, no need to debase ourselves i suppose.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> One of the reasons I have no interest in paying a dime over MSRP.


if an SS sports model is offered by an AD at MSRP plus a dime, i might bite.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> She should be.
> 
> Can't understand how Mrs BSF can keep her hands off you while wearing that...


Who's to say she hasn't? BSF is your shoulder still sore? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> McKayla is not impressed...
> 
> View attachment 15791125
> 
> ...


So you got it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> One of the reasons I have no interest in paying a dime over MSRP.


For me depends on if I want it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Never say never but not at the moment. Who knows? I might get desperate.


Take life expectancy / 100 * (worth) lol or some such


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> might be time to check since sea_urchin thread blown away


Thread disappeared like a  in the wind. I discern our Big Toe can only be pushed so far before he finally kicks a$$ and takes names.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> might have lost a couple. Not sure. I was at 6,976 earlier when i asked i think.


I'm happy to lose posts on troll threads like the one BT just mentioned.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> sorry should have said...see if threads you were active in are gone
> 
> no on archive but sometimes i've noticed threads disappear while they are being pruned. I did check and sea_urchin has no record of posting that thread.


I noticed that too. Like it never happened. He's the guy that likes to troll Rolex owners.









I considered posting this on his thread.









Or this but thought better of it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Is it gone? I've been behaving myself for several hours. Instead, I made a filet mignon with peppercorn sauce with shallots, mesquite-smoked peppercorns, reduced beef stock, blended scotch (couldn't do that to a single malt), heavy cream, and just a bit of real maple syrup. The problem is somebody expects to get fed like that all the time now.


Why would you wreck a filet mignon with peppercorn sauce by adding shallots?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I didn't like how the BLNR sat on my wrist which was why I chose the Explorer 2 polar instead.


As I recall the 42mm Explorer II sits more flat on the wrist than the 40mm GMT II. 








But not quite this flat.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone care to guess today's weather?
> 
> View attachment 15791066
> 
> ...


81F today in Big D.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> As I recall the 42mm Explorer II sits more flat on the wrist than the 40mm GMT II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the square lugs, the one thing that really put me off the previous gen GMT Master II and the Submariner.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Thread disappeared like a  in the wind. I discern our Big Toe can only be pushed so far before he finally kicks a$$ and takes names.


Not doing much with the names yet, unfortunately. Is the latest deleted thread the one about value where the crab was going on about fakes? I haven't checked for new bans yet, but some are deserved.

If I apply the logic the haters use in this forum, I would assert that the behavior they demonstrate proves that affordables owners are jackholes, so I should dispose of mine forthwith. However, I enjoy my Hamilton, Seiko and Timex, and a handful of trolls won't affect my enjoyment of them.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Why would you wreck a filet mignon with peppercorn sauce by adding shallots?


Specifically requested, although I must say, they add a nice nutty flavor with just a slight tang. If I was a real Philistine, I would use onions.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> Not doing much with the names yet, unfortunately. Is the latest deleted thread the one about value where the crab was going on about fakes? I haven't checked for new bans yet, but some are deserved.
> 
> If I apply the logic the haters use in this forum, I would assert that the behavior they demonstrate proves that affordables owners are jackholes, so I should dispose of mine forthwith. However, I enjoy my Hamilton, Seiko and Timex, and a handful of trolls won't affect my enjoyment of them.


Uni and crab, two of my favorite seafood...both should be banned, even if only temporarily.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Thread disappeared like a  in the wind. I discern our Big Toe can only be pushed so far before he finally kicks a$$ and takes names.


Think someone said something bout mods there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Think someone said something bout mods there.


Bad idea to make disparaging remarks about the mods. Not just rude but also a rules violation.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> McKayla is not impressed...
> 
> View attachment 15791125
> 
> ...


I will take it

But finishing this first


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Bad idea to make disparaging remarks about the mods. Not just rude but also a rules violation.


I recall him making a post in all caps stating that discussion of fake watches is not prohibited per forum rules, merely how these watches can be obtained/purchased.

Dude has some serious delusion.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I can't believe no one gave @Merv a proper welcome back yet!


Oh man she looks mighty fine in that them there pics. Much obliged bro Dicky...if you ever need a favour in return you just holler, ya hear?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Why would you wreck a filet mignon with peppercorn sauce by adding shallots?


Sauted Shallots are a good foundation for a sauce. Can be sieved before serving if preferred


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> I will take it
> 
> But finishing this first


Oh that's where you been. Good to hear from you brother. I feel much better about my current projects. Lol









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Ever thoughtful you are Richard.
> 
> With any luck, might encourage a song from the great man...


_Even though its been so very long
the memory of our love still lingers on_


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> I will take it
> 
> But finishing this first


Stairs are tricky, did just that a couple of years ago. Rebuilt the entire thing and finished with maple threads. Took quite awhile


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wife: Hey you want to go to a wedding Saturday night? 
Me: SHYT YEAH!!! Booze and finger food. Hurry up woman!









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Stairs are tricky, did just that a couple of years ago. Rebuilt the entire thing and finished with maple threads. Took quite awhile


GF

if you hadn't already started i would have recommended prefinished threads. They come with warranty


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Wife: Hey you want to go to a wedding Saturday night?
> Me: SHYT YEAH!!! Booze and finger food. Hurry up woman!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice socks!!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> GF
> 
> if you hadn't already started i would have recommended prefinished threads. They come with warranty


Gf2

treads

fecking iphone


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Why would you wreck a filet mignon with peppercorn sauce by adding shallots?


That was the vegetable portion of the meal.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Stairs are tricky, did just that a couple of years ago. Rebuilt the entire thing and finished with maple threads. Took quite awhile


If just one of them is a tiny bit off, it will trip you forever.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Wife: Hey you want to go to a wedding Saturday night?
> Me: SHYT YEAH!!! Booze and finger food. Hurry up woman!
> 
> 
> ...


When only a Big like will do...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> If just one of them is a tiny bit off, it will trip you forever.


Muscle memory is a real biatch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally got home after a full day of errands.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Wife: Hey you want to go to a wedding Saturday night?
> Me: SHYT YEAH!!! Booze and finger food. Hurry up woman!
> 
> 
> ...


You win the sock award!

Great shoes too!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Gf2
> 
> treads
> 
> fecking iphone


Is it the phone? Or do you still rock a Swedish accent?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Bad idea to make disparaging remarks about the mods. Not just rude but also a rules violation.


It seems that many new folks neither read nor even care to acknowledge that forum rules exist. Then when they violate a rule, they often become indignant about being held accountable to it. Very self-centered and childish and seems to be a trend among the immature.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Massive turn on for me when a sexy woman wears a diver.


Do you mean wears a diver or wears a diver?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They are trailing an "anti- terrorism" facial recognition camera system at the moment that can scan car rego plates and faces at a high rate with close to 100% accuracy.
> 
> Won't be long before authorising Australia and round the world will be watching people and being able to catch those who jumped bail or have active warrants in their name.


I was talking to a cop a few months back and he said they have an app on their I-pads that recognises faces, so now every time they pull over someone for whatever reason they activate the I-pad.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Black bean paste and chilly, ginger and green scallion.


Do you boil or fry? I have always boiled my crabs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Uni and crab, two of my favorite seafood...both should be banned, even if only temporarily.


Looks good!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> As I recall the 42mm Explorer II sits more flat on the wrist than the 40mm GMT II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually finding this really comfortable to wear.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Think someone said something bout mods there.


Mr Crab did and in bold because his earlier post was moderated/edited by Sgt.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I recall him making a post in all caps stating that discussion of fake watches is not prohibited per forum rules, merely how these watches can be obtained/purchased.
> 
> Dude has some serious delusion.


Yeah, saw that. Mr Crab is a sad, sad person. It's like he is on a perpetual menstrual cycle. Grumpy as F.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, saw that. Mr Crab is a sad, sad person. It's like he is on a perpetual menstrual cycle. Grumpy as F.


in grade school, we were taught the pitfalls of having crab mentality.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Do you mean wears a diver or wears a diver?


I see what you did there


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I was talking to a cop a few months back and he said they have an app on their I-pads that recognises faces, so now every time they pull over someone for whatever reason they activate the I-pad.


Did he use it on you?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Do you boil or fry? I have always boiled my crabs.


Steamed is the way.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Wife: Hey you want to go to a wedding Saturday night?
> Me: SHYT YEAH!!! Booze and finger food. Hurry up woman!
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin' your style Big Al...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> It seems that many new folks neither read nor even care to acknowledge that forum rules exist. Then when they violate a rule, they often become indignant about being held accountable to it. Very self-centered and childish and seems to be a trend among the immature.


It's being reflected IRL as well, not just the forums.

I've just completed a round of interviews and the numbers of entitled applicants with *demands* that we tailor the role to them and their personal beliefs is astounding.

It's an entry level processing role you morons, and you don't get to change the process...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mr Crab did and in bold because his earlier post was moderated/edited by Sgt.


That would have gone down well.

Not...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

When I lived in Va Beach years ago, the supermarket staff would season and steam the shellfish for free at no extra charge if desired. One could buy, go directly home, eat it (still hot). I wonder if they still do that in some places. Va, NC, Florida maybe?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Did he use it on you?


Every time they use it on me they get this...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Every time they use it on me they get this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey:

Usually scares them off...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> When I lived in Va Beach years ago, the supermarket staff would season and steam the shellfish for free at no extra charge if desired. One could buy, go directly home, eat it (still hot). I wonder if they still do that in some places. Va, NC, Florida maybe?


Oh absolutely!

I grew up near south Baltimore (yes, I have scars) and the Chesapeake Bay blue points are still an area specialty. Its not always easy to get the best quality but if one knows the right shops it easy to take home a box of steamed crabs loaded up with Old Bay seasoning. Not a cheap meal but exquisite.

180


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Is it the phone? Or do you still rock a Swedish accent?


Not so much after 30 years

more so a fecked up combo of swedish, aussie, irish and southern murican

when i lived in oz people always took me for seth efrican.

Thankfully they dont anymore


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> That's right. We've all debased ourselves to get laid right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> *crickets


More so after we got married

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pongster said:


> she's wearing a top underwear but not a bottom underwear?


She seems nice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mr Crab did and in bold because his earlier post was moderated/edited by Sgt.


So now his entire thread is moderated/edited out of existence. If he's not careful, so will he.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Do you boil or fry? I have always boiled my crabs.


I never boil them, either stir fry or stream.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I never boil them, either stir fry or stream.


congrats on 12000 ... stream? you drag them thru the water?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> congrats on 12000 ... stream? you drag them thru the water?


Stupid new phone haven't learned autocorrect properly...

I meant steam. 

Way too much free time award.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Oh absolutely!
> 
> I grew up near south Baltimore (yes, I have scars) and the Chesapeake Bay blue points are still an area specialty. Its not always easy to get the best quality but if one knows the right shops it easy to take home a box of steamed crabs loaded up with Old Bay seasoning. Not a cheap meal but exquisite.
> 
> 180


I went to undergrad at Hopkins. Really grew to love Baltimore. I understand both why, on the one hand, it claims the "Charm City" moniker, but on the other hand, why it's a true "tale of two cities"

Was supposed to return for my 5-year in 2020, but we all know that wasn't going to happen. Looking forward to hopefully being back soon for an alumni weekend or spring fair!

Oh, and yes, the crabs are amazing!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I went to undergrad at Hopkins. Really grew to love Baltimore. I understand both why, on the one hand, it claims the "Charm City" moniker, but on the other hand, why it's a true "tale of two cities"
> 
> Was supposed to return for my 5-year in 2020, but we all know that wasn't going to happen. Looking forward to hopefully being back soon for an alumni weekend or spring fair!
> 
> Oh, and yes, the crabs are amazing!


Good timing someone told me they were no longer going to prosecute for prostitution, pizzing in public etc.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Was simple but tasty


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I went to undergrad at Hopkins. Really grew to love Baltimore. I understand both why, on the one hand, it claims the "Charm City" moniker, but on the other hand, why it's a true "tale of two cities"
> 
> Was supposed to return for my 5-year in 2020, but we all know that wasn't going to happen. Looking forward to hopefully being back soon for an alumni weekend or spring fair!
> 
> Oh, and yes, the crabs are amazing!


I miss my home in many ways and of course, the Bay and the water life is very high on that list. I had a wonderful upbringing there and still maintain some lifelong friendships despite the hurdles that come with a troubled inner city. In fact, my brother and I were in public schooling there in the 60's and early 70's, involved with "bussing" and desegregation with all of it's extensive problems, and actually left with excellent foundational educations.

The landscape is complex but the old neighborhoods still have their charms. The south Bay (Crisfield, Potomac, Tangier) is still pretty magical.

BR/


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Good timing someone told me they were no longer going to prosecute for prostitution, pizzing in public etc.


Is that a new thing in Baltimore?

I actually remember day 1 one college, we were told we could go to jail if we got caught "relieving ourselves" in public walking home from frat/house parties


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Is that a new thing in Baltimore?
> 
> I actually remember day 1 one college, we were told we could go to jail if we got caught "relieving ourselves" in public walking home from frat/house parties


*The crime riddled city of Baltimore will no longer be prosecuting "low level crimes" including prostitution and drug distribution, the State's Attorney Marilyn Mosby announced on Friday.*
Crimes that they will no longer prosecute include:

CDS (drug) possession
Attempted distribution CDS
Paraphernalia possession
Prostitution
Trespassing
Minor traffic offenses
Open container
Rogue and vagabond
Urinating/defecating in public


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

cut and paste ...course i don't live there nor visit so can't say for sure


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> *The crime riddled city of Baltimore will no longer be prosecuting "low level crimes" including prostitution and drug distribution, the State's Attorney Marilyn Mosby announced on Friday.*
> Crimes that they will no longer prosecute include:
> 
> CDS (drug) possession
> ...


It's funny, I actually interned with the states' attorney office during my tenure in Baltimore. I was stationed at a lower state criminal court. Most, if not all, of the cases I was staffed on assisting with were crimes on that list, mostly low level drug possession, prostitution, and traffic.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> *The crime riddled city of Baltimore will no longer be prosecuting "low level crimes" including prostitution and drug distribution, the State's Attorney Marilyn Mosby announced on Friday.*
> Crimes that they will no longer prosecute include:
> 
> CDS (drug) possession
> ...











Baltimore will no longer prosecute drug possession, prostitution, low-level crimes


A pandemic experiment in criminal justice reform takes hold in one of America's most violent cities.




www-nbcnews-com.cdn.ampproject.org





And I quote "Researchers at Johns Hopkins University found sharp reductions in calls to police complaining about drugs and prostitution, she said."

What's the point of calling it in when they KNOW there's no follow-up nor even prosecution?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Baltimore will no longer prosecute drug possession, prostitution, low-level crimes
> 
> 
> A pandemic experiment in criminal justice reform takes hold in one of America's most violent cities.
> ...


well i don't consider it political to say there's a reason for the huge influx to NC from big cities elsewhere. I'm sure it's happening elsewhere also.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Every time they use it on me they get this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cracked under pressure?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Usually scares them off...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


When the cop sees the TAG


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Not so much after 30 years
> 
> more so a fecked up combo of swedish, aussie, irish and southern murican
> 
> ...


South African girls sound very sexy with their Sud Afrikan accent


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So now his entire thread is moderated/edited out of existence. If he's not careful, so will he.


He is an angry man. Weird how he hijacks a thread and the tone of his posts are very combative. I would expect some class from an older member.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Was simple but tasty
> View attachment 15792435


Those are the best meals. Simple yet tasty. Always a challenge to nail it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He is an angry man. Weird how he hijacks a thread and the tone of his posts are very combative. I would expect some class from an older member.


like 59 and i?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

I left Baltimore for school, training in 1976. I remember my father talking about areas of the city to which the Police Department simply wouldn’t go (anecdotal), probably in the 80’s.

Inner-city Baltimore isn’t the only tough/troubled metro area, obviously, but it is close to the top of the list when it comes to “dangerous.” Unfortunate, but true.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> well i don't consider it political to say there's a reason for the huge influx to NC from big cities elsewhere. I'm sure it's happening elsewhere also.


I don't know bro, according to the article Baltimore is not the only city working on this. Apparently prosecutors have been toying with this idea for a while, and they are using the pandemic as a reason for actually trying this out, reason being they do not want to increase the population in prisons, hoping to avoid spreading of the virus between prisoners.

Again, according to the article, Cook county (which includes Chicago by the way) is also trying this out but is actually seeing a spike in crime rates.

Personally, urinating in public will only create a public nuisance at worst. If that were to happen here I couldn't really care less as long as they can keep the city clean, free from smelling like urine everywhere.

But CDS possession/distribution?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> like 59 and i?


Far from it. Mr Crabs is plainly crap.

You two have more class than he.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

just when you thought threads couldn't get worse


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> just when you thought threads couldn't get worse


Human beings do thrive to better themselves don't they?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Human beings do thrive to better themselves don't they?


why is seiko lume better than rolex..


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> *The crime riddled city of Baltimore will no longer be prosecuting "low level crimes" including prostitution and drug distribution, the State's Attorney Marilyn Mosby announced on Friday.*
> Crimes that they will no longer prosecute include:
> 
> CDS (drug) possession
> ...


If we ever have another toilet paper crisis down under I now know I can move to Baltimore and live a life of gastrointestinal freedom.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> If we have ever another toilet paper crisis down under I now know I can move to Baltimore and live a life of gastrointestinal freedom.


no shyte.... was visiting my daughter today and I think she wanted to throw me out of her house... on the street I would have been arrested for causing climate change


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> It's being reflected IRL as well, not just the forums.
> 
> I've just completed a round of interviews and the numbers of entitled applicants with *demands* that we tailor the role to them and their personal beliefs is astounding.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> When I lived in Va Beach years ago, the supermarket staff would season and steam the shellfish for free at no extra charge if desired. One could buy, go directly home, eat it (still hot). I wonder if they still do that in some places. Va, NC, Florida maybe?


Our supermarket in CT does it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> why is seiko lume better than rolex..


why? Isnt it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> why? Isnt it?


weigh in over there ...the op needs help


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> why is seiko lume better than rolex..


Oh Lord! If this is where humanity is going I pray that my kids don't have kids.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

They should market that new found poo freedom. “Come visit Baltimore - The defacation sensation of the nation”.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> They should market that new found poo freedom. "Come visit Baltimore - The defacation sensation of the nation".


Wyoming last year...figured I would get asked "why are you pizzing on the side of the road?" my answer was going to be "I am almost 70, you closed half the rest stops due to budget and pandemic, what do you expect me to do?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday and Tiffany's day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday and Tiffany's day.
> 
> View attachment 15792467


she seems to never age


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Oh Lord! If this is where humanity is going I pray that my kids don't have kids.


locked... maybe new record


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You cracked under pressure?


I *thrive* under pressure.

Especially when attacked by trolls.

Keep feeding them until they vomit vitriol as a result of their gluttony...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> locked... maybe new record


For the better.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> locked... maybe new record


Dang! I was going to throw LUM-TEC with their patented MDV Technology into the mix, but I wasn't done collecting photos of their process, etc. yet. Probably for the best.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When the cop sees the TAG


I usually wear it "Leo style" to confound them even further...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Delawareguy said:


> She seems nice
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think she likes you too...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> *The crime riddled city of Baltimore will no longer be prosecuting "low level crimes" including prostitution and drug distribution, the State's Attorney Marilyn Mosby announced on Friday.*
> Crimes that they will no longer prosecute include:
> 
> CDS (drug) possession
> ...


Not sure they should be easing up on this one...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> So you got it?


Yup, it's blue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> just when you thought threads couldn't get worse


Best slam down response from Hubs. I wished I could give him ten likes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> why is seiko lume better than rolex..


Response from Hubs is good.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> just when you thought threads couldn't get worse


Worse than what?

You talking about my Windows 98 thread?

Yeah, I know it's bad, but it's just for laughs and still better than the perennial Rolex bashing threads that have taken over f23...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> she seems to never age


Forever Young.



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=RDt1TcDHrkQYg


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> why is seiko lume better than rolex..


Because Rolex doesn't need to be seen in the dark, Rolex is watching you...

And for why is Casio more accurate than Rolex?

It isn't because Casio needs to be set to the right time, but Rolex decides what time it is...

More...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I *thrive* under pressure.
> 
> Especially when attacked by trolls.
> 
> ...


You. Are. A. Legend.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Dang! I was going to throw LUM-TEC with their patented MDV Technology into the mix, but I wasn't done collecting photos of their process, etc. yet. Probably for the best.


Too slow huh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I usually wear it "Leo style" to confound them even further...
> 
> View attachment 15792478


That's not wear. He's using it like a knuckle buster.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Dang! I was going to throw LUM-TEC with their patented MDV Technology into the mix, but I wasn't done collecting photos of their process, etc. yet. *Probably for the best.*


You are approaching this all wrong.

Unlike you, the trolls don't wait for supporting evidence or facts, they just get in there fueled with their vitriol, bluster, and false information.

You've got to be prepared to get dirty with them. _ (Only joking - Don't do this!)_

Gentlemen, scientists and clear speakers don't belong in troll threads, so you did well to avoid...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Because Rolex doesn't need to be seen in the dark, Rolex is watching you...
> 
> And for why is Casio more accurate than Rolex?
> 
> ...


I am a cool robot says "Rolex owners don't need lume. They can afford to turn on the lights."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You are approaching this all wrong.
> 
> Unlike you, the trolls don't wait for supporting evidence or facts, they just get in there fuelled with their vitriol, bluster, and false information.
> 
> ...


Troll thread? Who do we call?

Black5


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Response from Hubs is good.





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Best slam down response from Hubs. I wished I could give him ten likes


CoolRobots ' response was good too.
Even better that it was *after* the thread was closed...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You. Are. A. Legend.


Only in the little mind of my own false online persona.

IRL, I'm a pushover...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's not wear. He's using it like a knuckle buster.


Threat of violence.
Just in case it wasn't already scary enough...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am a cool robot says "Rolex owners don't need lume. They can afford to turn on the lights."


#neverreadahead

Also,
Rolex owners can post in closed threads...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> CoolRobots ' response was good too.
> Even better that it was *after* the thread was closed...


I think he submitted his response a millisecond before Sgt clicked the lock thread button.

Loved his response by the way. Gold.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Only in the little mind of my own false online persona.
> 
> IRL, I'm a pushover...


Keyboard warrior eh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead
> 
> Also,
> Rolex owners can post in closed threads...
> ...


Sarge's response to ikon was so funny.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sarge's response to ikon was so funny.


And now the OP of said thread just identified an Oysterflex as a Rubber B.

Perhaps Seiko lume blinded him for good...









What's the story with the Rolex status symbol?


I do care, when it offers a value. Specially your last comment about the pallet fork stone being rounded called my attention: what for? I mean, I'm all for the movement being preciously decorated, for parts being the best possible way, both in design and fabric, but that's one thing and...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Keyboard warrior eh?


Totally.

I think?

Even though I don't consider myself combative IRL, I don't shirk from a challenge.

It's funny how at work, it seems to have transpired that I'm the goto person that gets to take on complaints and escalations, and deal with staff breaches and misbehaviour...

Could be indicative of underlying issues you think Sir Dog?

Let me lie down on the couch...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sarge's response to ikon was so funny.


Sarge has a pretty droll sense of humour and can be very witty and funny sometimes.

He should visit here more...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Sarge has a pretty droll sense of humour and can be very witty and funny sometimes.
> 
> He should visit here more...


Are you sure? I doubt he'll find our photo posting "funny"...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Totally.
> 
> I think?
> 
> ...


Let me put the kettle on, and you can tell me all about it. After all, what's there to do on a hot lazy afternoon down under?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me put the kettle on, and you can tell me all about it. After all, what's there to do on a hot lazy afternoon down under?


Finish my Tax Return.

Maybe that's why I've been online, avoiding it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Are you sure? I doubt he'll find our photo posting "funny"...


We aren't that bad.

Might lose a post or two...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Oh Lord! If this is where humanity is going I pray that my kids don't have kids.


for as long as they have properly lumed watches, they should be ok.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Are you sure? I doubt he'll find our photo posting "funny"...


Then again, he might...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Then again, he might...
> 
> View attachment 15792561


Gf.

Then again, he might not...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Too slow huh?


Better than too fast sometimes.😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Better than too fast sometimes.😬


Betterslow


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Finish my Tax Return.
> 
> Maybe that's why I've been online, avoiding it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Filed mine 4 days ago. Glad it's done.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Black5 said:


> I think she likes you too...
> 
> View attachment 15792479


Really?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Delawareguy said:


> Really?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well,

She did bring you a refreshing drink...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> Really?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That reminds me my Nan used to crochet.........

And she did a better job as well without all those big holes.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Black5 said:


> Well,
> 
> She did bring you a refreshing drink...
> 
> View attachment 15792793


She really does seem nice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> I will take it
> 
> But finishing this first


Stepway to heaven or your new man cave?

Speaking of renovating, we had contractors all set to rip out our bathroom tomorrow but now need to delay and do another inspection for insurance. I sent them a picture of the shower drain from underneath the house with a 15cm diameter circle showing water damage. I guess a picture isn't worth a thousand words.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> That reminds me my Nan used to crochet.........
> 
> And she did a better job as well without all those big holes.


Less holes...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Delawareguy said:


> She really does seem nice
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And environmentally friendly.

It appears that she enjoys going for a ride...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I'm actually finding this really comfortable to wear.


Looks good too.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Not so much after 30 years
> 
> more so a fecked up combo of swedish, aussie, irish and southern murican
> 
> ...


Years ago I had people asking if I was from Norway or Gotland 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Less holes...
> 
> View attachment 15792950


Yes think I might take it up as well now I have a lot of spare time on my hands 🤔


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Less holes...
> 
> View attachment 15792950


I vote more holes.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> And environmentally friendly.
> 
> It appears that she enjoys going for a ride...
> 
> View attachment 15792957


Yes must get my bike out of the garage as well 😥


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> *The crime riddled city of Baltimore will no longer be prosecuting "low level crimes" including prostitution and drug distribution, the State's Attorney Marilyn Mosby announced on Friday.*
> Crimes that they will no longer prosecute include:
> 
> CDS (drug) possession
> ...


Sounds like they are trying to attract tourists

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Filed mine 4 days ago. Glad it's done.


and mine also submitted...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Or maybe I'll just chill on the beach with a cold drink for a while.....










Ah thanks Kelly.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes think I might take it up as well now I have a lot of spare time on my hands 🤔





Sappie66 said:


> I vote more holes.


Seems a bit chilly where she is.

Maybe Clive can whip up something warmer for her to wear...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Seems a bit chilly were she is.
> 
> Maybe Clive can whip up something warmer for her to wear...
> 
> View attachment 15792988


I could randomly whip her until she was warm?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I vote more holes.





manofrolex said:


>


And less caulk?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Less holes...
> 
> View attachment 15792950


A real gentleman never counts 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> *The crime riddled city of Baltimore will no longer be prosecuting "low level crimes" including prostitution and drug distribution, the State's Attorney Marilyn Mosby announced on Friday.*
> Crimes that they will no longer prosecute include:
> 
> CDS (drug) possession
> ...


Let city deteriorate.

Law abiders move out.

Leaves good homes at low prices for housing more ILLEGAL immigrants.

Just sayin'.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Seems a bit chilly where she is.
> 
> Maybe Clive can whip up something warmer for her to wear...
> 
> View attachment 15792988


Warmer, ok. Larger, not so much.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Seems a bit chilly where she is.
> 
> Maybe Clive can whip up something warmer for her to wear...
> 
> View attachment 15792988


Love that little triangle in the middle.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Stepway to heaven or your new man cave?
> 
> Speaking of renovating, we had contractors all set to rip out our bathroom tomorrow but now need to delay and do another inspection for insurance. I sent them a picture of the shower drain from underneath the house with a 15cm diameter circle showing water damage. I guess a picture isn't worth a thousand words.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


To upstairs ....










Hardwood instal upstairs as well so ready to get my house back


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Or maybe I'll just chill on the beach with a cold drink for a while.....
> 
> View attachment 15792983
> 
> ...


Point for Clive. That's my kinda woman. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

_"Tell she wouldn't be a fun dinner date."_


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> why is seiko lume better than rolex..


Actually Seiko vs. Rolex lume was the basis for an interesting discussion. Shame the OP came off as rude/obnoxious and structured the content of his thread so poorly. I think @Galaga was the one a long time ago who pointed out how good Seiko lume is.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes must get my bike out of the garage as well 😥


I'm still waiting for my balance to return post COVID before gtting back on my mountain bike.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> ... I think @Galaga was the one a long time ago who pointed out how good Seiko lume is.


Seiko lume rocks. Just astounding.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Stepway to heaven or your new man cave?
> 
> Speaking of renovating, we had contractors all set to rip out our bathroom tomorrow but now need to delay and do another inspection for insurance. I sent them a picture of the shower drain from underneath the house with a 15cm diameter circle showing water damage. I guess a picture isn't worth a thousand words.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Was it something that happened slowly over a period of years?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Seiko lume rocks. Just astounding.



























SLA043


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Years ago I had people asking if I was from Norway or Gotland
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Is the accent in Gotland like Östergötland? My Swedish cousins say theirs is considered by some to be a hillbilly accent.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Seiko lume rocks. Just astounding.


It's odd that this should come up now. A few nights ago, my wife said the lume on my OP39 was keeping her awake. I suppose it's possible. My arm was stretched out under her neck, so her eye might have been four inches from the dial.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Is the accent in Gotland like Östergötland? My Swedish cousins say theirs is considered by some to be a hillbilly accent.


The Gotland accent is very unique, does not sound like any other swedish accent.

your cousins may be correct ;-)


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Black5 said:


> Less holes...
> 
> View attachment 15792950


Personally I prefer her first outfit but this is nice too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Black5 said:


> And environmentally friendly.
> 
> It appears that she enjoys going for a ride...
> 
> View attachment 15792957


It's good to know we have so much in common

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Was it something that happened slowly over a period of years?


Looks like a very recent. My insurance pays for periodic inspections as water damage from inside is covered by our policy. The bathroom was renovated by the previous owner in 2007 so it's unfortunate that we'll have to rip it all out.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> Or maybe I'll just chill on the beach with a cold drink for a while.....
> 
> View attachment 15792983
> 
> ...


She also seems nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Black5 said:


> Seems a bit chilly where she is.
> 
> Maybe Clive can whip up something warmer for her to wear...
> 
> View attachment 15792988


Or not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> CoolRobots ' response was good too.
> Even better that it was *after* the thread was closed...


Timing


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Betterslow


Mind you, too slow it becomes a drag...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Let city deteriorate.
> 
> Law abiders move out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Gotham in the making...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Filed mine 4 days ago. Glad it's done.


Our accountant did ours first day could be filed. I have an choose whatever term you like who used my ssn for employment so didn't want to wait.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Is the accent in Gotland like Östergötland? My Swedish cousins say theirs is considered by some to be a hillbilly accent.


No idea. Interesting that your relatives from Östergötland think that they're hillbilly's. It's a nice region.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _"Tell she wouldn't be a fun dinner date."_
> 
> View attachment 15793121


We need to hear more about the AP and the hunt for it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Timing


#TWS(sadly)S

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK I thought this was funny


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Our accountant did ours first day could be filed. I have an choose whatever term you like who used my ssn for employment so didn't want to wait.


Filing taxes here takes about 30s.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like a very recent. My insurance pays for periodic inspections as water damage from inside is covered by our policy. The bathroom was renovated by the previous owner in 2007 so it's unfortunate that we'll have to rip it all out.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Little known fact : once we stopped renting.. Mrs BT refused to live in a used house.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Filing taxes here takes about 30s.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Well I always did ours until Mrs BT inherited all that stuff. Now I can text ours with any questions. Yes I married well but it was for all the right reasons then.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Is the accent in Gotland like Östergötland? My Swedish cousins say theirs is considered by some to be a hillbilly accent.


Did they immigrate to E Tennessee with continued hillbilly accent?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like a very recent. My insurance pays for periodic inspections as water damage from inside is covered by our policy. The bathroom was renovated by the previous owner in 2007 so it's unfortunate that we'll have to rip it all out.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm sorry for the inconvience. Does it have in-floor heating, heated towel racks and other conveniences that are less common in the US?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Sounds like Gotham in the making...


Very cool answer!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> OK I thought this was funny


Edith

Edith

Edith

Edith

Puthie!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> No idea. Interesting that your relatives from Östergötland think that they're hillbilly's. It's a nice region.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I think that's how they perceive Stockholm attitudes. Apart from vacations, they all stayed very close to their ancestral area.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> OK I thought this was funny


I can so relate to reading menus by flashlight...

'Twas excellent. (Not the reading by flashlight...)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Did they immigrate to E Tennessee with continued hillbilly accent?


They went for the real hills, working the mines in Colorado.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I vote more holes.


Me too...👆👆


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> We need to hear more about the AP and the hunt for it.


Sadly nothing exciting to report. I called a trusted seller and it arrived at 9:58 am the next morning.

@sportura, you listening?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sadly nothing exciting to report. I called a trusted seller and it arrived at 9:58 am the next morning.
> 
> @sportura, you listening?


Gf.

I rationalized by saying it was free money since I sold some of my scotches and they were priced crazier than SS Daytonas...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> I rationalized by saying it was free money since I sold some of my scotches and they were priced crazier than SS Daytonas...


Then I reckon time to start a thread- " Which is better investment: Rolex Vs Scotch" LOL


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Then I reckon time to start a thread- " Which is better investment: Rolex Vs Scotch" LOL


One example: I bought some Macallan 18 yr olds from the 70s in the mid-late 2000s for less than $200 each. I've sold them for about $3200. And more importantly, unlike Daytonas, I could buy as many 18s as I wanted.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie taking a nap with his new toy.










A giant furball Mrs. BSF made from Charlie's latest brushing...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sadly nothing exciting to report. I called a trusted seller and it arrived at 9:58 am the next morning.
> 
> @sportura, you listening?


Now that we've settled that, we resume our regular programming.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Krish47 said:


> Then I reckon time to start a thread- " Which is better investment: Rolex Vs Scotch" LOL


I would contend that the fact that you can use your Rolex while it appreciates needs to be factored into the roi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One example: I bought some Macallan 18 yr olds from the 70s in the mid-late 2000s for less than $200 each. I've sold them for about $3200. And more importantly, unlike Daytonas, I could buy as many 18s as I wanted.


You could have bought Daytona's then too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Betterthere said:


> OK I thought this was funny


Awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Actually Seiko vs. Rolex lume was the basis for an interesting discussion. Shame the OP came off as rude/obnoxious and structured the content of his thread so poorly. I think @Galaga was the one a long time ago who pointed out how good Seiko lume is.


No doubt the lume on Seiko watches are super bright from start but I find it fizzled out rather quickly and quite underwhelming to be honest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Seiko lume rocks. Just astounding.


Of course. For the first ten minutes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> It's odd that this should come up now. A few nights ago, my wife said the lume on my OP39 was keeping her awake. I suppose it's possible. My arm was stretched out under her neck, so her eye might have been four inches from the dial.


Do you wear a watch while you sleep? I wonder how many of us here do that?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Timing


All about timing. That thread is gold.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Sounds like Gotham in the making...


We need The Batman?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I can so relate to reading menus by flashlight...
> 
> 'Twas excellent. (Not the reading by flashlight...)


And the f at the end


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you wear a watch while you sleep? I wonder how many of us here do that?


I've only done it recently... with the new Sub... never done it before. And I hit it with the


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Filing taxes here takes about 30s.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I envy you. Tax filing over here in Australia is a pain and a nightmare to get through on one's own self. So we have to use tax agents who are versed in the rules for the current year. Yes, it changes year to year based on what tax breaks the government gives and what's no longer claimable.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> I rationalized by saying it was free money since I sold some of my scotches and they were priced crazier than SS Daytonas...


Start a thread on it... I'm bored with Rolex did I overpay for this


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you wear a watch while you sleep? I wonder how many of us here do that?


I don't. Unless I fall asleep with it on, but my watch is already off 99% of the time if I'm in bed, even if I'm on my computer or iPad or something


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you wear a watch while you sleep? I wonder how many of us here do that?


Only when I'm on a cruise ship at which times I take a Ball watch with tritium gas tubes.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Kids use Wikipedia like it's the bible. Let me create an account and I will create a new page called the Oracle of O'truths (OoO) on Wikipedia. Every important thing ever said will be on there.
> 
> In a hundred years, @Betterthere @Gunnar_917 @5959HH and @Dogbert_is_fat will be credited for setting the record straight on world events.


LOL, what a legacy! Way better than anything I'm about to achieve

Brother of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL, what a legacy! Way better than anything I'm about to achieve
> 
> Brother of OoO


And out of the blue


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Delawareguy said:


> I've only done it recently... with the new Sub... never done it before.


You must like it that much.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hey @Pongster I know you are a Nissan man, so you might enjoy this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL But I like my RB. Interesting that car. The backend looks like the the last Gen 300ZX mated with an F Type.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> And out of the blue


I've been in the desert


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL, what a legacy! Way better than anything I'm about to achieve
> 
> Brother of OoO


Welcome back brother.

I thought you might still be on holidays this being a short week. Plenty people I know are headed out of the city.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL But I like my RB. Interesting that car. The backend looks like the the last Gen 300ZX mated with an F Type.
> 
> Brother of OoO


That's what I thought. A thinking man's Jaguar.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you wear a watch while you sleep? I wonder how many of us here do that?


Not until I got a Rolex. From the start I wondered how good the timekeeping was and hypothesized there would be less temperature variation if I left it on. Then when I saw how good the timekeeping was, I couldn't stop wearing it lest it change by a quarter second overnight.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I've been in the desert


I was too but..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I've been in the desert


Not blue but red.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Not until I got a Rolex. From the start I wondered how good the timekeeping was and hypothesized it there would be less temperature variation if I left it on. Then when I saw how good the timekeeping was, I couldn't stop wearing it lest it change by a quarter second overnight.


Maybe I should wear mine to bed too. At least it will gain some power reserve from tossing and turning in bed. LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Welcome back brother.
> 
> I thought you might still be on holidays this being a short week. Plenty people I know are headed out of the city.


Thanks! Nah we got back a week ago. Funnily enough we are toying with moving to Adelaide...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's what I thought. A thinking man's Jaguar.


LOL

Nice 400Z; you couldn't afford the F Type?
Nope
Not even used?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Delawareguy said:


> I've only done it recently... with the new Sub... never done it before. And I hit it with the


godfrey

I hit it with my UV light (I have it for healing UV glue tying flies) right before I turn the light out.... stays bright all night.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks! Nah we got back a week ago. Funnily enough we are toying with moving to Adelaide...


Godfrey, this is the first time I've actually said this to anyone, god old OoO


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You must like it that much.


New love...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No doubt the lume on Seiko watches are super bright from start but I find it fizzled out rather quickly and quite underwhelming to be honest.


Not on a Marinemaster. That thing glows like it's radioactive.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks! Nah we got back a week ago. Funnily enough we are toying with moving to Adelaide...


I second that. Most people move there for family reasons as well as raising a family. Good place, no distractions, less competitive in schools too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Not on a Marinemaster. That thing glows like it's radioactive.


Maybe it is


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks! Nah we got back a week ago. Funnily enough we are toying with moving to Adelaide...


Funny I've been thinking how excellent it would be if I moved to Queensland and lived on one of those waterfront homes on a canal like Sanctuary Cove or Paradise Waters. I'd have plenty of money to spare and help the kids too. Sydney is insane with how much it is now but the problem is that if you leave the market it's almost impossible to get back in.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Funny I've been thinking how excellent it would be if I moved to Queensland and lived on one of those waterfront homes on a canal like Sanctuary Cove or Paradise Waters. I'd have plenty of money to spare and help the kids too. Sydney is insane with how much it is now but the problem is that if you leave the market it's almost impossible to get back in.


Mate if you move to the Gold Coast you would have no desire to move back to Sydney, I am toying with the idea of moving to our townhouse in Noosa but my wife is refusing.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife's school is going into lockdown at 5.00PM today, no school for the rest of the term.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Delawareguy said:


> godfrey
> 
> I hit it with my UV light (I have it for healing UV glue tying flies) right before I turn the light out.... stays bright all night.


This does too


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> My wife's school is going into lockdown at 5.00PM today, no school for the rest of the term.


Reason? Another covid surge?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

A few more shots taken just now.

























and the full moon the other night while sitting in my yard drinking red wine.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Reason? Another covid surge?


A school near us is re-closing for a month. 41 students and 15 teachers tested positive there last week.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> A school near us is re-closing for a month. 41 students and 15 teachers tested positive there last week.


teachers haven't gotten vaxxed?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I second that. Most people move there for family reasons as well as raising a family. Good place, no distractions, less competitive in schools too.


I can see why; I've been over Sydney for quite some time for those reasons.

I had a look at houses and could more or less get a dream place in Adelaide wihout having to sell anything here. Thankfully for me, healthcare is in demand everywhere so work won't be a problem.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you wear a watch while you sleep? I wonder how many of us here do that?


I have for the last week since I got this, and I have been known to be too lazy to take the DJ off after drinking.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> A school near us is re-closing for a month. 41 students and 15 teachers tested positive there last week.


Can't like that


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I can see why; I've been over Sydney for quite some time for those reasons.
> 
> I had a look at houses and could more or less get a dream place in Adelaide wihout having to sell anything here. Thankfully for me, healthcare is in demand everywhere so work won't be a problem.


For your line of work, you will be busier there!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Reason? Another covid surge?


Unfortunately a case up here locally so the State Government is going into panic mode, I have to go shopping after my coffee to avoid crowd panic.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Funny I've been thinking how excellent it would be if I moved to Queensland and lived on one of those waterfront homes on a canal like Sanctuary Cove or Paradise Waters. I'd have plenty of money to spare and help the kids too. Sydney is insane with how much it is now but the problem is that if you leave the market it's almost impossible to get back in.


Plus you can go to lang park and watch the eels beat the broncs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I have for the last week since I got this, and I have been known to be too lazy to take the DJ off after drinking.


That's okay. It's an Omega.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Funny I've been thinking how excellent it would be if I moved to Queensland and lived on one of those waterfront homes on a canal like Sanctuary Cove or Paradise Waters. I'd have plenty of money to spare and help the kids too. Sydney is insane with how much it is now but the problem is that if you leave the market it's almost impossible to get back in.


LMAO, NRA indeed!

Ideal situation would be to be able to leave without having to sell anything. Ideally I'd like to think of this as a plan a few years in the making. Use equity to buy an investment property where you want to live, let someone else pay off the mortgage (or part of it) for a little while (3 years or so). Then move there when you're ready, the new mortgage is manageable, and hopefully don't have to sell your Sydney place (so use it as an investment).


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> My wife's school is going into lockdown at 5.00PM today, no school for the rest of the term.


Hope you guys are doing okay up there


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For your line of work, you will be busier there!


LOL I was chatting to someone there who said if I moved to regional SA and started a practice servicing the Southern Flinders ranges I'd have a waiting list by tomorrow


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pete26 said:


> A few more shots taken just now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












it never get's old


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> teachers haven't gotten vaxxed?


No-one here has gotten waxed other than politicians, elderly and health workers. No tax for folks like me and my wife who works in a school.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> OK I thought this was funny


Reading my menus with a flashlight


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I was chatting to someone there who said if I moved to regional SA and started a practice servicing the Southern Flinders ranges I'd have a waiting list by tomorrow


That is true of anywhere. My current doctor who is the wife of a local news reader Max Futcher charges like a wounded bull and my wife can't get in to see her till later this week.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LMAO, NRA indeed!
> 
> Ideal situation would be to be able to leave without having to sell anything. Ideally I'd like to think of this as a plan a few years in the making. Use equity to buy an investment property where you want to live, let someone else pay off the mortgage (or part of it) for a little while (3 years or so). Then move there when you're ready, the new mortgage is manageable, and hopefully don't have to sell your Sydney place (so use it as an investment).


Exactly what I am doing, paid off the mortgage here, have a permanent in my upstairs unit at Noosa and a holiday letting downstairs paying off the Noosa mortgage and my wife is still worried about money. We are complete opposites.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Maybe I should wear mine to bed too. At least it will gain some power reserve from tossing and turning in bed. LOL


Oh, it's that is it?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> teachers haven't gotten vaxxed?


They're eligible, but we have quite a mix of reasons for non-participation.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

We are currently going through the throes of navigating the NDIS for my wife's MS, she is finding it hard to work now and we are visiting the doctor to try and get a disability pension as well as appealing a ridiculous low funding amount that she got. The MS society here in Queensland who were helping us said that they have never seen such a ridiculous package. She had a fall a few weeks ago and has broken more ribs.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I think she has broken nearly every bone in her body.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Mind you, too slow it becomes a drag...


Betterdrag...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Sounds like Gotham in the making...


I was thinking send in Snake Pilsen, but this answer is *much *better...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Do you wear a watch while you sleep? I wonder how many of us here do that?


Of course. Why would you take it off?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> #TWS(sadly)S
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Sometimes timing can be a good thing...






SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, it's that is it?


Yes.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> OK I thought this was funny


Video unavailable in my region...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL I was chatting to someone there who said if I moved to regional SA and started a practice servicing the Southern Flinders ranges I'd have a waiting list by tomorrow


Absolutely mate. Already told you that. I had looked at the Adelaide market for a bit. Moreover, it's not too far from Melbourne or Sydney and is a short flight away if you don't care about driving.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Filing taxes here takes about 30s.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


And this is as it should be if proper data management tools are in place...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Very cool answer!


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This has nothing to do with Adelaide but what the heck...


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pete26 said:


> No-one here has gotten waxed other than politicians, elderly and health workers. No tax for folks like me and my wife who works in a school.


Your elderly get waxed? That's kind of kinky... (sorry I couldn't resist)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Then I reckon time to start a thread- " Which is better investment: Rolex Vs Scotch" LOL


Clearly that would be Rolex, as I would drink all the scotch...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pete26 said:


> I think she has broken nearly every bone in her body.


Damn, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One example: I bought some Macallan 18 yr olds from the 70s in the mid-late 2000s for less than $200 each. I've sold them for about $3200. And more importantly, unlike Daytonas, I could buy as many 18s as I wanted.


I had some of that back in the early 2k's.

A previous manager bought a bottle to celebrate blowing away annual targets.

Very nice drop...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Clearly that would be Rolex, as I would drink all the scotch...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That's what I thought too but then I thought, "Wtf am I doing drinking a $3200 scotch? I'm not worthy..."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what I thought too but then I thought, "Wtf am I doing drinking a $3200 scotch? I'm not worthy..."


I'm not worthy of this either but a man must have dreams...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> No-one here has gotten waxed other than politicians, elderly and health workers. No tax for folks like me and my wife who works in a school.


yeah was asking bony .... i know AUS is way behind


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> They're eligible, but we have quite a mix of reasons for non-participation.


likely all dumb ones


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> We are currently going through the throes of navigating the NDIS for my wife's MS, she is finding it hard to work now and we are visiting the doctor to try and get a disability pension as well as appealing a ridiculous low funding amount that she got. The MS society here in Queensland who were helping us said that they have never seen such a ridiculous package. She had a fall a few weeks ago and has broken more ribs.


that just sucks... sorry to hear


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Betterdrag...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


that's my cousin


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what I thought too but then I thought, "Wtf am I doing drinking a $3200 scotch? I'm not worthy..."


and a quick way to pizz away money


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm not worthy of this either but a man must have dreams...
> 
> View attachment 15794085


well some AP pics?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Delawareguy said:


> Your elderly get waxed? That's kind of kinky... (sorry I couldn't resist)


no tax even better


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> well some AP pics?


Still haven't sized bracelet...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK I'm waiting


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> OK I'm waiting


gf a 59 on 59000

I was waiting so as not to get it...then BSF posted ...sorry guys


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still haven't sized bracelet...


for an AP shouldn't someone just magically show up to size it? maybe Jenna?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Delawareguy said:


> I would contend that the fact that you can use your Rolex while it appreciates needs to be factored into the roi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can also use your scotch while it appreciates...

Oh wait...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> I think she has broken nearly every bone in her body.


This is horrible Pete.

I hope her Dr and the MS Society can assist to navigate the maze of government bureaucracy and get her the help she needs...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what I thought too but then I thought, "Wtf am I doing drinking a $3200 scotch? I'm not worthy..."


I agree somewhat, as the subtlety of differences between a $200 bottle and a $3,200 bottle are probably lost on me.

But, if I bought it for $200 initially, it's probably, I mean definitely not going to last until it's worth $3,200...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> A school near us is re-closing for a month. 41 students and 15 teachers tested positive there last week.


fawwwkkkkkk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> We are currently going through the throes of navigating the NDIS for my wife's MS, she is finding it hard to work now and we are visiting the doctor to try and get a disability pension as well as appealing a ridiculous low funding amount that she got. The MS society here in Queensland who were helping us said that they have never seen such a ridiculous package. She had a fall a few weeks ago and has broken more ribs.
> 
> I think she has broken nearly every bone in her body.


Good luck to both of ya. I know that military vets here with a pile of medical issues sometimes need an advocate's help to navigate the system, but they can work magic and find success. Hope your doc can swing some good stuff for you.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Speaking of vaxing ("vaxxing"?), MrsBS's school sent an email yesterday saying that her class is now eligible to get their shots, and to keep an eye out for a registration email from the local hospital. She and her classmates had been ineligible so far because they're just students, not school staff; and even though they'll be going to medical clinics to observe and practice, they weren't technically medical staff there, either. That's all been taken care of now, and it could be a matter of days till she gets her shots.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of vaxing ("vaxxing"?), MrsBS's school sent an email yesterday saying that her class is now eligible to get their shots, and to keep an eye out for a registration email from the local hospital. She and her classmates had been ineligible so far because they're just students, not school staff; and even though they'll be going to medical clinics to observe and practice, they weren't technically medical staff there, either. That's all been taken care of now, and it could be a matter of days till she gets her shots.


good if not drive down here ... starting to have trouble finding people willing ... anyone over 18 eligible


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Exactly what I am doing, paid off the mortgage here, have a permanent in my upstairs unit at Noosa and a holiday letting downstairs paying off the Noosa mortgage and my wife is still worried about money. We are complete opposites.


Nice work!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> I think she has broken nearly every bone in her body.


:-(


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> We are currently going through the throes of navigating the NDIS for my wife's MS, she is finding it hard to work now and we are visiting the doctor to try and get a disability pension as well as appealing a ridiculous low funding amount that she got. The MS society here in Queensland who were helping us said that they have never seen such a ridiculous package. She had a fall a few weeks ago and has broken more ribs.


I wish you both the best of luck.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Absolutely mate. Already told you that. I had looked at the Adelaide market for a bit. Moreover, it's not too far from Melbourne or Sydney and is a short flight away if you don't care about driving.


Interesting that you were looking as well! Yeah It's not too bad for travel around Australia in but Everything is a travel from Adelaide but that's fine. I'd probably go broke going to wineries though. This wasn't the 6 case haul we did the last time, more a 4 case lot this time ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This has nothing to do with Adelaide but what the heck...
> 
> View attachment 15794068


Jenna always get a like!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> yeah was asking bony .... i know AUS is way behind


By the way, after a long series of occupational preferences, they finally opened eligibility to 55+ without qualifying occupations or preexisting conditions, starting 4/6 (previously they were stuck at 65+). They're opening to everyone 16 and above on 5/1. I'm excited about having the opportunity, but it's going to be rough getting an appointment.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One example: I bought some Macallan 18 yr olds from the 70s in the mid-late 2000s for less than $200 each. I've sold them for about $3200. And more importantly, unlike Daytonas, I could buy as many 18s as I wanted.


NICE! Old bottling are always interesting. I've got a ton of crap sitting around that I'm just saving to get 'old bottling status. Sadly it's not likely to be worth anything much.

My current best is a bottle of 15YO Nikka I paid $50 for 10 years ago when no one bought really Japanese whiskies; would have been even better 15 years ago when no one knew of Japanese whiskies


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> We are currently going through the throes of navigating the NDIS for my wife's MS, she is finding it hard to work now and we are visiting the doctor to try and get a disability pension as well as appealing a ridiculous low funding amount that she got. The MS society here in Queensland who were helping us said that they have never seen such a ridiculous package. She had a fall a few weeks ago and has broken more ribs.


That sucks! NDIA is a pain to deal with with issues

I'not had much experience with MS and NDIA but taking a guess I'm guessing they're trying to palm you off to Queensland Health because, in their eyes, it's a QLD Department of Health issue?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I think I'm a moka pot fan now. Our cousins sent us the little 1-serving pot, and after just a couple test brews, we got the 3-serving one. We might get one more larger size (6-serving?) to make it easier to divvy up in the morning, so then we'll put the big drip brewer away until friends visit.

Also upgraded her to a 12 Pro for her birthday ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> By the way, after a long series of occupational preferences, they finally opened eligibility to 55+ without qualifying occupations or preexisting conditions, starting 4/6 (previously they were stuck at 65+). They're opening to everyone 16 and above on 5/1. I'm excited about having the opportunity, but it's going to be rough getting an appointment.


see my later post...honestly i don't se why NJ having such a tough time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Mind you, too slow it becomes a drag...


there is a point when it becomes Betterfast


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Delawareguy said:


> Your elderly get waxed? That's kind of kinky... (sorry I couldn't resist)


LOL vaxxed


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> see my later post...honestly i don't se why NJ having such a tough time.


It's hard to separate out the factors. The easier-spreading UK variant has become quite prevalent, which could be important. The population density is high, people aren't used to sacrifice. My county had previously been largely spared the worst of it, but we've had 4x as many cases in the last four months as in the first eight months. Hopefully with production and delivery ramped up it won't matter what the root cause is.

Meanwhile, we're having deep discussions about how to handle the anti-vax in-laws once we're able to travel. Also starting to pare stuff down to eventually move.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> This is horrible Pete.
> 
> I hope her Dr and the MS Society can assist to navigate the maze of government bureaucracy and get her the help she needs...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Thanks so do I I have to advocate for her and the government don't understand MS as a condition.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That sucks! NDIA is a pain to deal with with issues
> 
> I'not had much experience with MS and NDIA but taking a guess I'm guessing they're trying to palm you off to Queensland Health because, in their eyes, it's a QLD Department of Health issue?


They don't understand MS and treat everyone the same. The MS society was appalled at the level of funding she got.

We are seeking a review of her plan.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Me too...👆👆


three holes are enough


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> It's hard to separate out the factors. The easier-spreading UK variant has become quite prevalent, which could be important. The population density is high, people aren't used to sacrifice. My county had previously been largely spared the worst of it, but we've had 4x as many cases in the last four months as in the first eight months. Hopefully with production and delivery ramped up it won't matter what the root cause is.
> 
> Meanwhile, we're having deep discussions about how to handle the anti-vax in-laws once we're able to travel. Also starting to pare stuff down to eventually move.


Maybe the UK variant will encourage more to take...studies showing vaxx handles it well.. i checked NJ doing well on % given so it may have to do with demand being high.. yeah our rural area was spared like yours until grown kids tended to bring it to older parents.

As you know i travelled anyway some last year and again now vaxxed (6 weeks past 2nd) but anti-vaxxers are tough to convince for sure. they tend to dig in deeper the more you push. Once y'all are done, invite them out to eat often


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats on the 59 on 59, BT


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Congrats on the 59 on 59, BT


thx should have been @5959HH


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK I'm waiting


Nice 59'er there, Betterthere.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> gf a 59 on 59000
> 
> I was waiting so as not to get it...then BSF posted ...sorry guys


Would have been nice for 59 to get a real 59 on 59,000.

Too many 59s?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting that you were looking as well! Yeah It's not too bad for travel around Australia in but Everything is a travel from Adelaide but that's fine. I'd probably go broke going to wineries though. This wasn't the 6 case haul we did the last time, more a 4 case lot this time ;-)


LOL. Cheaper to buy from the bottle shop.

The only problem with Adelaide is international flights. You will be required to fly to Perth or Melbourne for transit to an international flight.

Some foreign carriers do direct to/from Adelaide though not many.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I'm a moka pot fan now. Our cousins sent us the little 1-serving pot, and after just a couple test brews, we got the 3-serving one. We might get one more larger size (6-serving?) to make it easier to divvy up in the morning, so then we'll put the big drip brewer away until friends visit.
> 
> Also upgraded her to a 12 Pro for her birthday
> 
> ...


Nice  you're looking after the wife.

The logo on the Moka pot is John MS (public mod) avatar


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Thanks so do I I have to advocate for her and the government don't understand MS as a condition.


More like it's easier for the gov to ignore it. Sorry about your wife's condition mate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> for an AP shouldn't someone just magically show up to size it? maybe Jenna?


The grey market premium is sooo worth it!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Would have been nice for 59 to get a real 59 on 59,000.
> 
> Too many 59s?


Never too many 59s.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> thx should have been @5959HH


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> thx should have been @5959HH


I agree but seems he hasnt posted lately Hope all is well with 59.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


>


nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never too many 59s.


i dont mind a plus 10


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> They don't understand MS and treat everyone the same. The MS society was appalled at the level of funding she got.
> 
> We are seeking a review of her plan.


Unless it's an intellectual disability like Down syndrome or someone in a wheel chair from a spinal chord injury, NDIA doesn't really understand very much on disability. The Planners themselves are really thick as.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Cheaper to buy from the bottle shop.
> 
> The only problem with Adelaide is international flights. You will be required to fly to Perth or Melbourne for transit to an international flight.
> 
> Some foreign carriers do direct to/from Adelaide though not many.


LOL yeah that is true. If I end up moving, and it a aVERY long way off, I'd probably do my travel out of Sydney which means I can see family and friends

Brother of OoO


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> I agree but seems he hasnt posted lately Hope all is well with 59.


He's around today. He posted on one of the hot threads out there in the wilderness.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Unless it's an intellectual disability like Down syndrome or someone in a wheel chair from a spinal chord injury, NDIA doesn't really understand very much on disability. The Planners themselves are really thick as.
> 
> Brother of OoO


The planners are trained to feign ignorance. They will frustrate you till you throw your arms up in the air and bugger off. That's what they want. Otherwise, there isn't enough money in the kitty to find so many programs.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> He's around today. He posted on one of the hot threads out there in the wilderness.


he actually posted same time i posted. Though his post got posted ahead. Well, a lame post of mine anyway. Need to up my post game.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gold pure gold








WatchUSeek Watch Forums







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Gold pure gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That went pretty far south. The rat is no match for the crab.

It's tough for the OP, catching it at work. We've had numerous cases at work, but no spread within the facility yet. Those who have to be on-site are mostly diligent in their precautions and they'll quickly turn on anyone who isn't.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm sorry for the inconvience. Does it have in-floor heating, heated towel racks and other conveniences that are less common in the US?


Yes, fully up to Swedish standards, i.e. fully tiled, in-floor heating, heated towel racks, toilet hung off the wall and spotlights with a dimmer function. We've decided to renovate to basically how it current looks to continue with the same colour scheme as the upstairs bathroom.

My wife wants to renovate the bathroom in our summer place, so she can spend time trying to pick out tiles etc for that bathroom. Takes her a looong time to decide between what looks to me to be the same colour!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I think that's how they perceive Stockholm attitudes. Apart from vacations, they all stayed very close to their ancestral area.


Sounds like our relatives up in Dalarna. Other than trips to their summer cabins (or a winter trip to Thailand) they don't move around much. Everyone gets down on 08s 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I'm a moka pot fan now. Our cousins sent us the little 1-serving pot, and after just a couple test brews, we got the 3-serving one. We might get one more larger size (6-serving?) to make it easier to divvy up in the morning, so then we'll put the big drip brewer away until friends visit.
> 
> Also upgraded her to a 12 Pro for her birthday 🎂
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of Moka...Hearing of Moka pot now, Worth a try?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One example: I bought some Macallan 18 yr olds from the 70s in the mid-late 2000s for less than $200 each. I've sold them for about $3200. And more importantly, unlike Daytonas, I could buy as many 18s as I wanted.


I think I need to see what bottles are behind all the moving boxes in our storage room.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No doubt the lume on Seiko watches are super bright from start but I find it fizzled out rather quickly and quite underwhelming to be honest.


So I guess saying "I'm a Seiko man" has a double meaning 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I envy you. Tax filing over here in Australia is a pain and a nightmare to get through on one's own self. So we have to use tax agents who are versed in the rules for the current year. Yes, it changes year to year based on what tax breaks the government gives and what's no longer claimable.


So much is interconnected here that basically everything is already filled out. Basically, all most need to do is check that the numbers match and the turn to the last page (the form is only 1 A4) where it says "tax to be paid" or "tax returned" and then Swish or wait a couple of weeks for your return.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Funny I've been thinking how excellent it would be if I moved to Queensland and lived on one of those waterfront homes on a canal like Sanctuary Cove or Paradise Waters. I'd have plenty of money to spare and help the kids too. Sydney is insane with how much it is now but the problem is that if you leave the market it's almost impossible to get back in.


That is so true here as well. I've had friends that tired of the high cost of living, sold and moved into the country. Once they realised that being a hobby farmer took a lot of time they couldn't afford to return.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> That is so true here as well. I've had friends that tired of the high cost of living, sold and moved into the country. Once they realised that being a hobby farmer took a lot of time they couldn't afford to return.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Absolutely true mate. Nothing beats a country side..


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My wife's school is going into lockdown at 5.00PM today, no school for the rest of the term.


We're peaking again - the Brazilian is causing havoc. My wife's a teacher and wishes they would close her school as many kids are testing positive. My daughter's boyfriend recently tested positive and now she's showing symptoms. So far it looks like both have a mild form.

I think that < 5% have been vaccinated so we're going to be living with this for a bit longer.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> This does too


Looks to wear very comfortable

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Absolutely true mate. Nothing beats a country side..


GF,

I was having the exact kinda thought during the trip to my office today. When retired, we will get a nice little home in the country side, but then thinking why not now?. But answer to that is a bit complicated.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> GF,
> 
> I was having the exact kinda thought during the trip to my office today. When retired, we will get a nice little home in the country side, but then thinking why not now?. But answer to that is a bit complicated.


Probably depends very much on the area (home/property price increases) and interest rates. But in our area the best time to buy retirement property was yesterday.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

One of the boys at work is so happy about a cryptocurrency tip that he wants to buy me....... wait for it....


An Apple Watch. I told him thanks but I’d rather have the flu.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> So I guess saying "I'm a Seiko man" has a double meaning
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I see what you did there...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I know he wasn't liked by all here, and his views were sometimes polarizing, but you had to respect his passion for G-shocks, his willingness to stand up for his beliefs, and his support of others less fortunate than himself.

I liked him, and was very sad to hear of his passing.

RIP Mr. Wit, aka @Steelerswit (Dave).

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app
SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I know he wasn't liked by all here, and his views were sometimes polarizing, but you had to respect his passion for G-shocks, his willingness to stand up for his beliefs, and his support of others less fortunate than himself.
> 
> I liked him, and was very sad to hear of his passing.
> 
> ...


Very sad news.

RIP Mr. Wit and deepest condolences to his wife and family.

Sad news for this group...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF's new urban garden.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> So much is interconnected here that basically everything is already filled out. Basically, all most need to do is check that the numbers match and the turn to the last page (the form is only 1 A4) where it says "tax to be paid" or "tax returned" and then Swish or wait a couple of weeks for your return.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I thought you gave all your money to govt and they decide how much they will give you back for incidentals? ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Absolutely true mate. Nothing beats a country side..


Nothing like a few hundred acres...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Paulina's classically beautiful, Tiffany's mega-hot, but Jenna's the queen of adorable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Paulina's classically beautiful, Tiffany's mega-hot, but Jenna's the queen of adorable.
> 
> View attachment 15794770


Gf.

Then there's this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Why you don't mind if your fries come out cold...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gold pure gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That went pretty far south. The rat is no match for the crab.
> 
> It's tough for the OP, catching it at work. We've had numerous cases at work, but no spread within the facility yet. Those who have to be on-site are mostly diligent in their precautions and they'll quickly turn on anyone who isn't.


Watch out for the pincers of Mr Crabs. He gives a painful bite.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yes, fully up to Swedish standards, i.e. fully tiled, in-floor heating, heated towel racks, toilet hung off the wall and spotlights with a dimmer function. We've decided to renovate to basically how it current looks to continue with the same colour scheme as the upstairs bathroom.
> 
> My wife wants to renovate the bathroom in our summer place, so she can spend time trying to pick out tiles etc for that bathroom. Takes her a looong time to decide between what looks to me to be the same colour!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I went down the rabbit hole trying to find their summer place on Google Maps. I was astounded by how many towns that are on the paper maps (and road signs) are missing from Google maps. It was infuriating. A lot of roads are missing, too, and in searching I learned how many place names are non-unique in Sweden. I wonder if it shows me different map data because of my location. Their boat is at Tyrislöt at the end of 210. It's about a half hour ride to the island and about half an hour from there to Harstena.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Gold pure gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rather than enter the debate I just briefly related my experience. IMO the tunnel rat guy would have been better served staying out of it as he has even less medical knowledge than regarding watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> I'm a big fan of Moka...Hearing of Moka pot now, Worth a try?


I think they're cool. No filter, not much mess, just the grounds and water. Drink it straight and it's almost like an espresso shot, or you can cut it with water Americano-style or mix it into a latte. I think it works fine with pre-ground coffee, though we'll be switching to grinding whole beans soon (after our stash of ground coffee runs out) and I'll see if I can figure out how to make a consistent grind size.

This guy outlines a quick how-to for better moka pot results. The key change for me, I think, was that I should heat up the water before pouring it into the pot base, which means the assembled pot spends less time on the stove and it won't burn the coffee grounds.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Rather than enter the debate I just briefly related my experience. IMO the tunnel rat guy would have been better served staying out of it as he has even less medical knowledge than regarding watches.


That guy's an embarrassment to the Corps.

I can't decide whether he ate too many crayons or not enough. 🤪


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I know he wasn't liked by all here, and his views were sometimes polarizing, but you had to respect his passion for G-shocks, his willingness to stand up for his beliefs, and his support of others less fortunate than himself.
> 
> I liked him, and was very sad to hear of his passing.
> 
> ...


Very sad news. I remember him by his avatar though I don't interact with him at all. What a shame, so young. Makes me thankful that I wake up each day and give thanks.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Rather than enter the debate I just briefly related my experience. IMO the tunnel rat guy would have been better served staying out of it as *he has even less medical knowledge than regarding watches*.


That, my friend, is a feat in itself!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Then there's this.
> 
> View attachment 15794825


that hair reminds me of someone


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Gold pure gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fight!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I think they're cool. No filter, not much mess, just the grounds and water. Drink it straight and it's almost like an espresso shot, or you can cut it with water Americano-style or mix it into a latte. I think it works fine with pre-ground coffee, though we'll be switching to grinding whole beans soon (after our stash of ground coffee runs out) and I'll see if I can figure out how to make a consistent grind size.
> 
> This guy outlines a quick how-to for better moka pot results. The key change for me, I think, was that I should heat up the water before pouring it into the pot base, which means the assembled pot spends less time on the stove and it won't burn the coffee grounds.


GF

James Hoffman briefly explains how he uses moka pots (at 6:23) on his channel here. I remember the first time I saw one of his vids; he seemed like he was way too deep into coffee. But now I think he really knows what he's talking about, and I can choose which parts of his advice are practical enough for me to do at home.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bro Dog commented on “Scuttle” the other day on a thread, and gee 

was he right, I just read a few more of his on a thread about why you dislike quartz.

Man is he an unpleasant fellow.

Are the mods all on Covid leave? Not sure how he gets away with it ☹


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Bro Dog commented on "Scuttle" the other day on a thread, and gee
> 
> was he right, I just read a few more of his on a thread about why you dislike quartz.
> 
> ...


just scuttle thru his threads if you must. Or scuttle the thread altogether.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I went down the rabbit hole trying to find their summer place on Google Maps. I was astounded by how many towns that are on the paper maps (and road signs) are missing from Google maps. It was infuriating. A lot of roads are missing, too, and in searching I learned how many place names are non-unique in Sweden. I wonder if it shows me different map data because of my location. Their boat is at Tyrislöt at the end of 210. It's about a half hour ride to the island and about half an hour from there to Harstena.


I've never sailed in those waters but it's supposedly very beautiful.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Rather than enter the debate I just briefly related my experience. IMO the tunnel rat guy would have been better served staying out of it as he has even less medical knowledge than regarding watches.


Looks like there will be multiple recipients of the 2020/21 Darwin Awards with most going to the US of A.





__





Darwin Awards: Logic Rules!


Darwin Awards and Wendy Northcutt celebrate PRIDE Month and the courageous and colorful friends who have fought the dominant paradigm to remind us that sexual orientation is, and has always been, a personal choice and as such, all decisions regarding sexual orientation are respectable and...




darwinawards.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> that hair reminds me of someone


Now, now...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> Bro Dog commented on "Scuttle" the other day on a thread, and gee
> 
> was he right, I just read a few more of his on a thread about why you dislike quartz.
> 
> ...


See, if only they let me be a mod...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like there will be multiple recipients of the 2020/21 Darwin Awards with most going to the US of A.


We're Number 1! We're Number 1!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> See, if only they let me be a mod...


you have an arsenal of Jenna gifs to pacify any crowd


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> See, if only they let me be a mod...


Can I vote for you again...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> See, if only they let me be a mod...


How does that work then?

Do you have to be recommended?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> How does that work then?
> 
> Do you have to be recommended?


Congrats on 28000+


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats on 28000+


Thanks, is there a prize?

Any ALS will do fine.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I think they're cool. No filter, not much mess, just the grounds and water. Drink it straight and it's almost like an espresso shot, or you can cut it with water Americano-style or mix it into a latte. I think it works fine with pre-ground coffee, though we'll be switching to grinding whole beans soon (after our stash of ground coffee runs out) and I'll see if I can figure out how to make a consistent grind size.
> 
> This guy outlines a quick how-to for better moka pot results. The key change for me, I think, was that I should heat up the water before pouring it into the pot base, which means the assembled pot spends less time on the stove and it won't burn the coffee grounds.


Cool, thanks mate.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks, is there a prize?
> 
> Any ALS will do fine.


Well if you push hard you might catch Dog


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> Cool, thanks mate.


YW

It's like the antithesis of modern disposable coffee pods. It's kinda halfway between percolators and espresso machines, and it's so ridiculously mechanically simple. And I guess I'm still in the "ooh, new shiny stuff" phase, so of course I think I like it better. 🤪


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

That COVID19 thread seems to have cooled off with the exception of one guy that seems dead set on testing the patience of our Big Toe. The guy seems to be carrying around a great deal of self righteous anger also shown in other threads in which he has participated.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Well if you push hard you might catch Dog


Ah ok, so if I do he has to buy me the ALS ?

Now that's a challenge.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Ah ok, so if I do he has to buy me the ALS
> 
> Now that's a challenge.


I thought maybe BT might send you his highly treasured Timex as the prize rather than Dog sending you a lowly Lange.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Speedy Monday... ;-)

New boots for the Speedy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I thought maybe BT might send you his highly treasured Timex as the prize rather than Dog sending you a lowly Lange.


No I've got a Timex, which was my very first watch at age 11 by coincidence, so I'll have the Lange as I Havnt got one of those.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Speedy Monday... ;-)
> 
> New boots for the Speedy
> 
> ...


I never warmed up to the Speedy I used to own but am still considering a PAM914 vs 915 vs 795. Do you still favor your 914? Although I like the concept of the power reserve on the 795, the lack of a clean dial is a concern. Input? 








PAM795










PAM915








PAM914


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> That COVID19 thread seems to have cooled off with the exception of one guy that seems dead set on testing the patience of our Big Toe. The guy seems to be carrying around a great deal of self righteous anger also shown in other threads in which he has participated.


Well if he spent time in Vietnam I'll give him a pass.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My latest arrived... Now for the hard part.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I never warmed up to the Speedy I used to own but am still considering a PAM914 vs 915 vs 795. Do you still favor your 914? Although I like the concept of the power reserve on the 795, the lack of a clean dial is a concern. Input?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


914 the answer altho when I saw them other week... Wasn't for me but did look well made.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I never warmed up to the Speedy I used to own but am still considering a PAM914 vs 915 vs 795. Do you still favor your 914? Although I like the concept of the power reserve on the 795, the lack of a clean dial is a concern. Input?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't help it...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I never warmed up to the Speedy I used to own but am still considering a PAM914 vs 915 vs 795. Do you still favor your 914? Although I like the concept of the power reserve on the 795, the lack of a clean dial is a concern. Input?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am biased but 914 is the one for me.

with PAM I think less is more


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> My latest arrived... Now for the hard part.


Which knife to use for the unboxing?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Which knife to use for the unboxing?


Totally off-topic but I'm reminded of a young lady in Vegas around Christmas a few years ago wearing a t-shirt that said, "Unwrap Me."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I am biased but 914 is the one for me.
> 
> with PAM I think less is more


Thanks jorgenl and am inclined more towards the 914 too for the clean, minimalist look. Plus each complication adds several hundred dollars to the cost.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Which knife to use for the unboxing?


Swiss army in this case


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> No I've got a Timex, which was my very first watch at age 11 by coincidence, so I'll have the Lange as I Havnt got one of those.


Me either although it's at the top of my list of the high end watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> 914 the answer altho when I saw them other week... Wasn't for me but did look well made.


Interesting brand with an interesting history.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That guy's an embarrassment to the Corps.
> 
> I can't decide whether he ate too many crayons or not enough. 🤪


Crayons and paste.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> That guy's an embarrassment to the Corps.
> 
> I can't decide whether he ate too many crayons or not enough. 🤪





qa_ii said:


> Crayons and paste.


Hell, he's an embarrassment to paste...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We're Number 1! We're Number 1!!


2, 4, 6, 8
Who do we appreciate?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> I am biased but 914 is the one for me.
> 
> with PAM I think less is more


I love the 795.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks, is there a prize?
> 
> Any ALS will do fine.


You need to start another thread, like your one for 27k...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> That COVID19 thread seems to have cooled off with the exception of one guy that seems dead set on testing the patience of our Big Toe. The guy seems to be carrying around a great deal of self righteous anger also shown in other threads in which he has participated.


The ignore function works well for that type...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Speedy Monday... ;-)
> 
> New boots for the Speedy
> 
> ...


I'm not usually a fan of these types of straps, but this works well on you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Swiss army in this case


Looking forward to end result....


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The planners are trained to feign ignorance. They will frustrate you till you throw your arms up in the air and bugger off. That's what they want. Otherwise, there isn't enough money in the kitty to find so many programs.


That's nearly happened already. My wife has said she has had enough. The Plan Manager has not paid some bills and her physio provider and OT have cancelled today's appointments.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Interesting brand with an interesting history.


Stallone


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Too scared to post pics...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Too scared to post pics...


Gf

Friend asked if I had insurance rider... I said no.. Maybe a thread lol..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Stallone








The History of Panerai Watches


Discover 150 years of Panerai luxury watch history: from the Florence workshop to the inauguration of the new manufacture in Neuchâtel, Switzerland.




www.panerai.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The History of Panerai Watches
> 
> 
> Discover 150 years of Panerai luxury watch history: from the Florence workshop to the inauguration of the new manufacture in Neuchâtel, Switzerland.
> ...











Spotlight on the Panerai Daylight and the Sly Stallone Connection


While the Luminor and the Radiomir are famous names in Panerai parlance, there's also the Daylight, which has significance in the brand's modern history. Let's find out the origins of the Panerai Daylight and take a look at




www.grayandsons.com













The Stallone-Panerai Logo Story Debunked


Sylvester Stallone’s very own Panerai Luminor Logo made history when it sold for USD 214,200 at Phillips’ flagship auction Racing Pulse in New York last week. Never before has a Pre Ven…




perezcope.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Totally off-topic but I'm reminded of a young lady in Vegas around Christmas a few years ago wearing a t-shirt that said, "Unwrap Me."


Gf.

Too bad it wasn't Jenna...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Too bad it wasn't Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 15795859


Who says Happy Christmas?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Who says Happy Christmas?


Everybody in the UK.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Who says Happy Christmas?


Jenna


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Everybody in the UK.


she's British?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> she's British?


gf
gives brexit new meaning


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Well if you push hard you might catch Dog


He and you will both catch me soon


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> He and you will both catch me soon


promises


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> That's nearly happened already. My wife has said she has had enough. The Plan Manager has not paid some bills and her physio provider and OT have cancelled today's appointments.


Tell us where they are.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Tell us where they are.
> View attachment 15795893


the guy in the middle wears a Kobold but he's also dead


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> That's nearly happened already. My wife has said she has had enough. The Plan Manager has not paid some bills and her physio provider and OT have cancelled today's appointments.


You guys can manage your own Plan to ensure that payments go promptly Self-management | NDIS

The challenge with managing your own plan is putting in the time upfront to know which category of funding you can use to pay those categories from. Stuff like allied health generally comes from Capacity Building (either from health and Wellbeing OR Daily Living) budgets

Or is the Plan NDIA managed?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I never warmed up to the Speedy I used to own but am still considering a PAM914 vs 915 vs 795. Do you still favor your 914? Although I like the concept of the power reserve on the 795, the lack of a clean dial is a concern. Input?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAM 914 gets my vote


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> PAM 914 gets my vote


Thanks and am thinking along same lines. Less expensive than the other two and cleaner dial.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Thanks and am thinking along same lines. Less expensive than the other two and cleaner dial.


congrats on 15000


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> congrats on 15000


Thanks. I was unaware of my post count.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> congrats on 15000


I just noticed you're closing in on 30,000.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jenna appears to be in a new netflix series that has 'very little bight':
Serial Killer Drama 'The Serpent' Has Little Bite


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> the guy in the middle wears a Kobold but he's also dead


He also died wearing a Rolex Sub. It was stolen off him while waiting for the EMT's


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You guys can manage your own Plan to ensure that payments go promptly Self-management | NDIS
> 
> The challenge with managing your own plan is putting in the time upfront to know which category of funding you can use to pay those categories from. Stuff like allied health generally comes from Capacity Building (either from health and Wellbeing OR Daily Living) budgets
> 
> Or is the Plan NDIA managed?


No my plan manager, but we have had some teething issues with it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Too bad it wasn't Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 15795859


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Tell us where they are.
> View attachment 15795893


Don't know. The Kobold sub-forum is gone.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> the guy in the middle wears a Kobold but he's also dead


NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I never warmed up to the Speedy I used to own but am still considering a PAM914 vs 915 vs 795. Do you still favor your 914? Although I like the concept of the power reserve on the 795, the lack of a clean dial is a concern. Input?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This maybe the first time I'm not going with "both", but PAMs really don't do anything for me so my answer is none...

For you though I'd say go simple.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I never warmed up to the Speedy I used to own but am still considering a PAM914 vs 915 vs 795. Do you still favor your 914? Although I like the concept of the power reserve on the 795, the lack of a clean dial is a concern. Input?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contrary to popular opinion, I'd actually go with the 915 &#8230; i like the small second hand a lot!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Speedy Monday... ;-)
> 
> New boots for the Speedy
> 
> ...


That looks great! I don't think I can do a Bund.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> He also died wearing a Rolex Sub. It was stolen off him while waiting for the EMT's


That's right, I had forgotten.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> I am biased but 914 is the one for me.
> 
> with PAM I think less is more


Sorry. I just simply cannot do a 914.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Swiss army in this case


Given their weaponry, it would take the entire Swiss army to open a cardboard box.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Sorry. I just simply cannot do a 914.


What about a 918?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What about a 918?
> View attachment 15796028


Well, okay.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Given their weaponry, it would take the entire Swiss army to open a cardboard box.


they apparently have deterrence


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Given their weaponry, it would take the entire Swiss army to open a cardboard box.


Maybe the Swiss army throws Omegas and Tudors at their enemies in order to bore them to death


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> they apparently have deterrence


Yeah: Invade us you get one of these for free:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Tell us where they are.
> View attachment 15795893


I thought he wore a Rolex in The Sopranos?
SG Day-Date I think...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> He also died wearing a Rolex Sub. It was stolen off him while waiting for the EMT's


#neverreadahead
That's disgraceful...

Surely traceable if it ever hits the market?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Food poisoning episode yesterday. My god that was completely horrible. Still kinda hurting today but not dying like yesterday. 
Enough to swear off char grilled oysters for life. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I never warmed up to the Speedy I used to own but am still considering a PAM914 vs 915 vs 795. Do you still favor your 914? Although I like the concept of the power reserve on the 795, the lack of a clean dial is a concern. Input?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally they are all great but less is definitely more. A straight 2 hander is for a daredevil type of guy. Less daring guys need a second hand to see if it's still running. Power reserve guys have never been to a strip club. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

AL9C1 said:


> Food poisoning episode yesterday. My god that was completely horrible. Still kinda hurting today but not dying like yesterday.
> Enough to swear off char grilled oysters for life.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Late eighties, our annual Memorial Day sailing/hell raising trip on the Cheasapeake.... Myself and my (still) three best friends on one of the guy's family's Bermuda 40. We were starting the weekend in the morning and drove up to Annapolis from the marina, about 30 minutes away. We had a feast at McGarvey's, which is smack dab in the middle of the waterfront area. We were all big shellfish fans and ordered a bunch of steamed clams. As one was going down, I recall thinking "that wasn't right." Skip ahead a couple hours and we were in one of the local watering holes, making polite conversation with some attractive young lovelies. I noticed I was a little dizzy and starting to sweat. I excused myself and ducked outside.... Next thing I new I was hurling at a volume I never imagined possible. After an hour or so, during which none of my friends checked on me, I decided to start calling hotels looking for a room. All I wanted was a quiet and comfortable place to throw up. Alas, it was graduation weekend at the Naval Academy and there wasn't a room available within thirty miles. Finally one of my buddies came out and found me and we headed back to the boat. It was a quiet, still night but I remember every slight movement of the boat like it was a 25 foot wave face. While being violently ill, I made a deal with God... I swore that if I lived I would never eat another clam, and I have held up that bargain for more than thirty years. Food poisoning is not fun.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Food poisoning episode yesterday. My god that was completely horrible. Still kinda hurting today but not dying like yesterday.
> Enough to swear off char grilled oysters for life.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry to hear, and can't like it.

Food poison sucks. Typically not serious, yet often very violent. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Food poisoning episode yesterday. My god that was completely horrible. Still kinda hurting today but not dying like yesterday.
> Enough to swear off char grilled oysters for life.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Can't like that post but glad you're better. Worst case of food poisoning in my life was from eating raw oysters.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Delawareguy said:


> Late eighties, our annual Memorial Day sailing/hell raising trip on the Cheasapeake.... Myself and my (still) three best friends on one of the guy's family's Bermuda 40. We were starting the weekend in the morning and drove up to Annapolis from the marina, about 30 minutes away. We had a feast at McGarvey's, which is smack dab in the middle of the waterfront area. We were all big shellfish fans and ordered a bunch of steamed clams. As one was going down, I recall thinking "that wasn't right." Skip ahead a couple hours and we were in one of the local watering holes, making polite conversation with some attractive young lovelies. I noticed I was a little dizzy and starting to sweat. I excused myself and ducked outside.... Next thing I new I was hurling at a volume I never imagined possible. After an hour or so, during which none of my friends checked on me, I decided to start calling hotels looking for a room. All I wanted was a quiet and comfortable place to throw up. Alas, it was graduation weekend at the Naval Academy and there wasn't a room available within thirty miles. Finally one of my buddies came out and found me and we headed back to the boat. It was a quiet, still night but I remember every slight movement of the boat like it was a 25 foot wave face. While being violently ill, I made a deal with God... I swore that if I lived I would never eat another clam, and I have held up that bargain for more than thirty years. Food poisoning is not fun.


Oh I remember the one oyster that wasn't quite right. Death bed all day yesterday. My guts still hurt today but much better. Little pepto and it's time to do something. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh I remember the one oyster that wasn't quite right. Death bed all day yesterday. My guts still hurt today but much better. Little pepto and it's time to do something. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's worth noting that my deal with God did not include oysters and I have subsequently tempted fate thousands of times since.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> It's worth noting that my deal with God did not include oysters and I have subsequently tempted fate thousands of times since.


I think God's deal with Noah didn't include oysters, either.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Delawareguy said:


> It's worth noting that my deal with God did not include oysters and I have subsequently tempted fate thousands of times since.


Love clams and raw oysters. Had a questionable experience with an oyster once, but wasn't bad enough to stop me.

Tequila was another matter.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Food poisoning episode yesterday. My god that was completely horrible. Still kinda hurting today but not dying like yesterday.
> Enough to swear off char grilled oysters for life.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry to hear that. Do you think it was vibrio?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Sorry to hear that. Do you think it was vibrio?


I believe it was food poisoning. His wife's toys played no part - unless I missed something.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I believe it was food poisoning. His wife's toys played no part - unless I missed something.




OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15796320


I want a J&J version, spiffed up with a Marine sniper motto: "One Shot One Kill"


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Sorry to hear that. Do you think it was vibrio?


No idea. Woke up at 4am freezing and could hardly move. Stayed freezing and drained the entire day with no fever. Other than that a complete colon cleanse. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Food poisoning episode yesterday. My god that was completely horrible. Still kinda hurting today but not dying like yesterday.
> Enough to swear off char grilled oysters for life.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry to hear that.

Speedy recovery mate.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> No idea. Woke up at 4am freezing and could hardly move. Stayed freezing and drained the entire day with no fever. Other than that a complete colon cleanse. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Quick! Go schedule a colonoscopy while the pipes are still clear!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Food poisoning episode yesterday. My god that was completely horrible. Still kinda hurting today but not dying like yesterday.
> Enough to swear off char grilled oysters for life.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Oh no; speedy recovery!! (And no, that was not a play on "speedy" Tuesday&#8230

Food poisoning can be the worst


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Food poisoning episode yesterday. My god that was completely horrible. Still kinda hurting today but not dying like yesterday.
> Enough to swear off char grilled oysters for life.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sounds nasty Al.

Glad you are over it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Interesting how some people, while seemingly intelligent and knowledgeable about one topic, can be worse than petulant children about topics they know nothing about and don’t understand...


SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I want a J&J version, spiffed up with a Marine sniper motto: "One Shot One Kill"


Makes sense.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead
> That's disgraceful...
> 
> Surely traceable if it ever hits the market?
> ...


I believe it was located by police soon after and the person charged


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I believe it was located by police soon after and the person charged


Was it Pauly Walnuts?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> No idea. Woke up at 4am freezing and could hardly move. Stayed freezing and drained the entire day with no fever. Other than that a complete colon cleanse. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sounds like a possible.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> I believe it was located by police soon after and the person charged


Yes, that's how I remember it. If I recall, the family noticed it was missing.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Interesting how some people, while seemingly intelligent and knowledgeable about one topic, can be worse than petulant children about topics they know nothing about and don't understand...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15797274


This is more like...










And they still read into it something that was not there...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> This is more like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah that's happened to me as well


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> This is more like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is you in said situation


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I always pay attention in lessons.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15797287
> 
> 
> I always pay attention in lessons.


I was on my 90s style leather couch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Food poisoning episode yesterday. My god that was completely horrible. Still kinda hurting today but not dying like yesterday.
> Enough to swear off char grilled oysters for life.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Oysters not done can kill you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Delawareguy said:


> Late eighties, our annual Memorial Day sailing/hell raising trip on the Cheasapeake.... Myself and my (still) three best friends on one of the guy's family's Bermuda 40. We were starting the weekend in the morning and drove up to Annapolis from the marina, about 30 minutes away. We had a feast at McGarvey's, which is smack dab in the middle of the waterfront area. We were all big shellfish fans and ordered a bunch of steamed clams. As one was going down, I recall thinking "that wasn't right." Skip ahead a couple hours and we were in one of the local watering holes, making polite conversation with some attractive young lovelies. I noticed I was a little dizzy and starting to sweat. I excused myself and ducked outside.... Next thing I new I was hurling at a volume I never imagined possible. After an hour or so, during which none of my friends checked on me, I decided to start calling hotels looking for a room. All I wanted was a quiet and comfortable place to throw up. Alas, it was graduation weekend at the Naval Academy and there wasn't a room available within thirty miles. Finally one of my buddies came out and found me and we headed back to the boat. It was a quiet, still night but I remember every slight movement of the boat like it was a 25 foot wave face. While being violently ill, I made a deal with God... I swore that if I lived I would never eat another clam, and I have held up that bargain for more than thirty years. Food poisoning is not fun.


Clams like oysters you are eating their shyte not just the meat so...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Can't like that post but glad you're better. Worst case of food poisoning in my life was from eating raw oysters.


Nra... I remember guy in San Fran was having aftereffects months after... Hmm like Covid?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I want a J&J version, spiffed up with a Marine sniper motto: "One Shot One Kill"


Did you get J&J?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Yes, that's how I remember it. If I recall, the family noticed it was missing.


His boy was with him vacationing... Think he had eaten a killer meal before returning to the room.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Last of the 2020 supply


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Did you get J&J?


Yessir. The next day I felt tired and achey with a slight fever, but nothing bad. The achey-ness was like after the third day of band camp when I'm worn the fawk out.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> His boy was with him vacationing... Think he had eaten a killer meal before returning to the room.


From what I heard he did some lines of coke as well in his bathroom.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> From what I heard he did some lines of coke as well in his bathroom.


Just all around healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yessir. The next day I felt tired and achey with a slight fever, but nothing bad. The achey-ness was like after the third day of band camp when I'm worn the fawk out.


Imo J&J will do well and may be best choice for much of the world. But what do I know?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Imo J&J will do well and may be best choice for much of the world. But what do I know?


Yup, I'll count myself as being all set, at least for the year.

I read this morning about Cuba making big strides with a very affordable vaccine that's even easier to transport. Hope that they succeed, too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, I'll count myself as being all set, at least for the year.
> 
> I read this morning about Cuba making big strides with a very affordable vaccine that's even easier to transport. Hope that they succeed, too.


Hope so but I wouldn't want it nor the Russian or Chinese ones... 
I may not trust our govt much but I trust others even less.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Hope so but I wouldn't want it nor the Russian or Chinese ones...
> I may not trust our govt much but I trust others even less.


Yup. It's one thing for their govts to say it's good, but I'll not judge them until we find out whether it works.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. It's one thing for their govts to say it's good, but I'll not judge them until we find out whether it works.


But to be clear for their peoples sake I hope it works.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

New addition. I wish that Tudor offered these for sale in the US. Had to go through a gray dealer who imported it first.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Food poisoning episode yesterday. My god that was completely horrible. Still kinda hurting today but not dying like yesterday.
> Enough to swear off char grilled oysters for life.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Oy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> But to be clear for their peoples sake I hope it works.


What he said.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering in the hood again.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

AL9C1 said:


> No idea. Woke up at 4am freezing and could hardly move. Stayed freezing and drained the entire day with no fever. Other than that a complete colon cleanse. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Great (temporary) weight loss system


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

a P01 and an AP and still no action shots


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I made the rounds today looking for one of the Rolexes I like. Struck out, but.....

At one AD I've bought Rolex from before, even though I asked for my usual sales assistant, the owner insisted on waiting on me. We introduced ourselves, and it almost felt like an interview of sorts. It seemed to go well as we talked about Rolex stuff and watch collecting. He was wearing a rose gold root beer GMT Master II by the way. Before I left, he welcomed me to let him know if / when there was something special I'm looking for.

I know for a fact he keeps the prime stuff in the vault in the back, so it seems I just may finally have clout to access the good stuff (at MSRP) if it's available.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Yessir. The next day I felt tired and achey with a slight fever, but nothing bad. The achey-ness was like after the third day of band camp when I'm worn the fawk out.


Did you use a flute? Or your tuba?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15797424
> 
> 
> New addition. I wish that Tudor offered these for sale in the US. Had to go through a gray dealer who imported it first.


Nice lawn!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Delawareguy said:


> Great (temporary) weight loss system


It could be called "The Runaway Elevator Weight Loss System."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you use a flute? Or your tuba?


hashtagWhatHappensAtBandCampStaysAtBandCamp


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I made the rounds today looking for one of the Rolexes I like. Struck out, but.....
> 
> At one AD I've bought Rolex from before, even though I asked for my usual sales assistant, the owner insisted on waiting on me. We introduced ourselves, and it almost felt like an interview of sorts. It seemed to go well as we talked about Rolex stuff and watch collecting. He was wearing a rose gold root beer GMT Master II by the way. Before I left, he welcomed me to let him know if / when there was something special I'm looking for.
> 
> I know for a fact he keeps the prime stuff in the vault in the back, so it seems I just may finally have clout to access the good stuff (at MSRP) if it's available.


Break into that vault next week i say


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

A nice sunny shot, very pleased with myself this morning, cleaned out my garage, disassembled a computer desk that was taking up unnecessary room and did a spot of yard cleanup, just as I was finishing a potential Real Estate Agent rocked up with some Easter eggs. I hope it's a sign of good things to come.

Oh and I had an enquiry about my Titanium Omega MC 300.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> hashtagWhatHappensAtBandCampStaysAtBandCamp


Okay, tuba then. Gotcha.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> a P01 and an AP and still no action shots


An AP, you say?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> A nice sunny shot, very pleased with myself this morning, cleaned out my garage, disassembled a computer desk that was taking up unnecessary room and did a spot of yard cleanup, just as I was finishing a potential Real Estate Agent rocked up with some Easter eggs. I hope it's a sign of good things to come.
> 
> Oh and I had an enquiry about my Titanium Omega MC 300.


a good day


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Food poisoning episode yesterday. My god that was completely horrible. Still kinda hurting today but not dying like yesterday.
> Enough to swear off char grilled oysters for life.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Dang that's no good. Hope you're alright now. Oysters gone bad? Undercooked? Regardless food poisoning is the worst, that pain is horrific.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> An AP, you say?
> 
> View attachment 15797667


i dunno...a bathtub and wrong dial color?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> i dunno...a bathtub and wrong dial color?


The right color is _uber _pricey...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Break into that vault next week i say





Betterthere said:


> Break into that vault next week i say


Sometime soon I hope. I may as well wait for the new releases to be announced.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Sometime soon I hope. I may as well wait for the new releases to be announced.


after the new white dial explorer?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> hashtagWhatHappensAtBandCampStaysAtBandCamp


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> after the new white dial explorer?


Possibly, depending on the details of the design.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> after the new white dial explorer?


That's right, we're less than a week away, aren't we?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That's right, we're less than a week away, aren't we?


April 9th, I think.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15797424
> 
> 
> New addition. I wish that Tudor offered these for sale in the US. Had to go through a gray dealer who imported it first.


Could be the best Tudor I have seen so far...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I'll be so happy when grant proposals are submitted - with < 10% successful funding it's not the most effective use of time, but you've gotta play to win the annual lottery.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, where is everybody?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Could be the best Tudor I have seen so far...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It feels like an old Datejust, too. Same case and the same feeling on the links and clasp (even has the old stamped clasp). Honestly think they make these out of new-old-stock Rolex parts at this point and will continue until the parts are gone.

This is reference 76213-0010 in case anyone cares.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The right color is _uber _pricey...
> 
> View attachment 15797680


You'd think at that price they would manage to center the date window between the 4 and 5 markers?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> You'd think at that price they would manage to center the date window between the 4 and 5 markers?


I wanted to say, "Well, it's centered on a line bisecting the two subdials," but when I squint, that's not even true.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Could be the best Tudor I have seen so far...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Excluding Dick's ancient Tudors, of course.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Excluding Dick's ancient Tudors, of course.


Of course.
This is somewhat reminiscent of that vintage style however.
Maybe that's the attraction...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> You'd think at that price they would manage to center the date window between the 4 and 5 markers?


Feeling your OCD today? Take two Alvedon and stare at one of your Seikos for a few minutes and you'll soon be feeling better. I'm not an MD so no charge


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna said she wants some attention...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna said she wants some attention...
> 
> View attachment 15798475


Was she specifically telling us where she wants the attention?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Was she specifically telling us where she wants the attention?


Yes, yes she was.

But she also believes in reciprocity...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Feeling your OCD today? Take two Alvedon and stare at one of your Seikos for a few minutes and you'll soon be feeling better. I'm not an MD so no charge


I hear ya and I would expect some imperfections on my Seiko's but on a >$60K AP?

Blancpain managed to center the date window on my lowly Bathy


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I wanted to say, "Well, it's centered on a line bisecting the two subdials," but when I squint, that's not even true.


It looks like it's centered on the 23 minute mark, with its corners aligned with 22 and 24. They may have preferred that to centering at 22.5 minutes and not having either the center or corners align with any marks.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Was she specifically telling us where she wants the attention?


Does she want us to stand in attention?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Does she want us to stand in attention?


I don't think she wants us on our feet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't think she wants us on our feet.


it was a different part in attention that i was referring to. Could post a pic but might get banned.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Does she want us to stand in attention?


I always do...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I always do...


without any pharmaceutical assistance?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't think she wants us on our feet.


She said she would use a tabletop if that helps.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> it was a different part in attention that i was referring to. Could post a pic but might get banned.


Ban or not, I don't want to see that pic. Thank you for thinking of us though...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ban or not, I don't want to see that pic. Thank you for thinking of us though...


ask jenna if she wants. I can send to her if she wishes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> without any pharmaceutical assistance?


A woman friend once remarked that her bf was on vitamin V before he met her but with her, he no longer needed any such assistance.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> ask jenna if she wants. I can send to her if she wishes.


She probably has plenty of those and not all from me either...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A woman friend once remarked that her bf was on vitamin V before he met her but with her, he no longer needed any such assistance.


a friend mine calls his GF his natural V.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She probably has plenty of those and not all from me either...


so you send to her?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> so you send to her?


She gave me a fake email address...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She gave me a fake email address...


At least she gave you something. Am an eternal optimist.

a girl once told me that she would dump me with 99% certainty. I was elated. She effectively confirmed i had a chance.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another shot of the Tiffany ROC...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Again, where is everyone??


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Again, where is everyone??
> 
> View attachment 15799037


Work, work, work, work, work


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Someone referred to the 39mm Exp I as potentially "flimsy" in the 14270 thread. That's a new one on me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Work, work, work, work, work


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, look below.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Work, work, work, work, work


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And a standard keyboard shot...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And a standard keyboard shot...
> 
> View attachment 15799096


Sized? And in the meantime everyone has to ruin it for me with the date thing. Guess will just put the money back...

Mrs BT said I was the best then clarified she was talking about hanging paintings.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Sized? And in the meantime everyone has to ruin it for me with the date thing. Guess will just put the money back...
> 
> Mrs BT said I was the best then clarified she was talking about hanging paintings.


Yup, sized and a couple of stickers left to peel.

Just like Jenna.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, look below.
> 
> View attachment 15799081
> 
> ...


Spectacular!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Sized? *And in the meantime everyone has to ruin it for me with the date thing.* Guess will just put the money back...
> 
> Mrs BT said I was the best then clarified she was talking about hanging paintings.


Well, I guess it's not unlike almost every other date-chrono watch out there, so it's not like AP did it worse than anyone else.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, I guess it's not unlike almost every other date-chrono watch out there, so it's not like AP did it worse than anyone else.


Just charged more?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Just charged more?


Gf

Course it is BSF money which is another world. If only Jenna knew.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15799153


Euwww, just when I was getting into the Jenna pictures.........


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, I guess it's not unlike almost every other date-chrono watch out there, so it's not like AP did it worse than anyone else.


Except VC put the date window on their gen 2 Overseas 3-hander at 4:30 too...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Course it is BSF money which is another world. If only Jenna knew.


_"If I had your money, I'd throw mine away."_


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Elevator shot &#8230; off to grab a late lunch!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Except VC put the date window on their gen 2 Overseas 3-hander at 4:30 too...


But that's hawt whorelogy


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Sized? And in the meantime everyone has to ruin it for me with the date thing. Guess will just put the money back...
> 
> Mrs BT said I was the best then clarified she was talking about *hanging paintings.*


Pseudonym?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> Euwww, just when I was getting into the Jenna pictures.........


Here, let's see if we can get that taste out of your mouth...



















The latter at Wimbledon, I believe...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Just charged more?


4:30 date or tapisserie dial, take yer pick...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15799153


Greta?
Is that you?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here, let's see if we can get that taste out of your mouth...
> 
> View attachment 15799246
> 
> ...


Yep that's better ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Except VC put the date window on their gen 2 Overseas 3-hander at 4:30 too...


NOOOOOOO!

Does jman know?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> NOOOOOOO!
> 
> Does jman know?


He should, he had it in his hands...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Winston would have _loved_ Jenna...










" I am easily impressed by the best" - Winston Churchill.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Winston would have _loved_ Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 15799302
> 
> ...


He was indeed very fond of his green velvet boiler suit.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Except VC put the date window on their gen 2 Overseas 3-hander at 4:30 too...


The Gen 2 with the white/silver dial is still on my radar......


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> The Gen 2 with the white/silver dial is still on my radar......


Lots to like with the Gen 2...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lots to like with the Gen 2...


Age?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lots to like with the Gen 2...


Yep,

Need to consolidate my collection a bit first, not adding significant amounts to it


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Yep,
> 
> Need to consolidate my collection a bit first, not adding significant amounts to it


GF

I also prefer the 42 mm dia of the Gen 2


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> GF
> 
> I also prefer the 42 mm dia of the Gen 2


GF^2

I know that Mav has got the blue Gen 3

Anyone else?

(Hard to keep up with what Sappie has....)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She said she would use a tabletop if that helps.


She does look like a very considerate and helpful girl.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15799061


Who's that opposite Harvey Corman?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15799153


Oh no


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Who's that opposite Harvey Corman?!?


Robyn Hilton, according to IMDB


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> She does look like a very considerate and helpful girl.


Thoughtful to a fault.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thoughtful to a fault.


Gf

And dresses fashionably for all occasions.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Crickets again...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Crickets again...
> 
> View attachment 15799773


can't keep 2 threads going.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe this will help


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> And dresses fashionably for all occasions.
> 
> ...


BSF,

Your obsession is becoming my addiction. No - wait... Your addiction is becoming my obsession...

Eh-

For the love of ALL that is righteous - Who in the blazing eff is Jenna?!?!

thank you.

*Wait!*

_Edit: No, no-no, don't answer that. It's really best if you don't, I think. Yeah, no.. I'm good.

And once again, thank you._


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Here's one for BT, a rather famous petroglyph site. I left it big, so you might be able to zoom in on all the little people


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Elevator shot &#8230; off to grab a late lunch!


Already picking out shirts to match your new watch? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> BSF,
> 
> Your obsession is becoming my addiction. No - wait... Your addiction is becoming my obsession...
> 
> ...


I'm not alone.

I'm to the point of doing a Netflix's search to see if I can find a TV series or movie that she's played in.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Here's one for BT, a rather famous petroglyph site. I left it big, so you might be able to zoom in on all the little people
> View attachment 15799936


Darn it. Graffiti even in the mid west. Banksy?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Darn it. Graffiti even in the mid west. Banksy?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Watch out.

Banksy may have laid explosive charges somewhere to destroy it, just when public interest is at it's peak...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15799153


The news site I watch reported on this. Can't like it though.
{No offense (to anyone) intended}


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Haha! That's a funny meme!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm not alone.
> 
> I'm to the point of doing a Netflix's search to see if I can find a TV series or movie that she's played in.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Here's a hint then.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Shiny.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's a hint then.
> 
> View attachment 15800154


No idea. Looks like Doctor something in the background. Googled Doctor and Jenna and came up with Doctor Who

Interesting this info also popped up - BSF she's free


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> No idea. Looks like Doctor something in the background. Googled Doctor and Jenna and came up with Doctor Who


Nicely done then.



rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting this info also popped up - BSF she's free
> 
> View attachment 15800321


As Pong correctly observed, "I got a shot then??"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> View attachment 15800321


Hmm, they broke up just as I started showing my obsession interest here...

That is not a coincidence!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I was the quizmaster at end of week work quiz today. Just a bit of jocularity we do to promote team 
harmony etc etc.

A few random facts that emerged during my research:

Spiders have 8 eyes
Bob Dylan won Nobel Peace Prize in 2016
Original name of Google was Backrub
BSF currently being processed for restraining order
First colour photograph was taken in 1861
Fastest snake is Black Mamba


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> I was the quizmaster at end of week work quiz today. Just a bit of jocularity we do to promote team
> harmony etc etc.
> 
> A few random facts that emerged during my research:
> ...


Ha!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

First question in my quiz was ‘what’s a group of turkeys called?’

One of the participants responded ‘OoO’, but I politely told them to fark off. Correct answer for those playing at home is ‘rafter’.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> ....
> 
> A few random facts that emerged during my research:
> 
> BSF currently being processed for restraining suggestion


FIFY.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nicely done then.
> 
> As Pong correctly observed, "I got a shot then??"


or a covid vaccine better. At least it has two shots.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> I was the quizmaster at end of week work quiz today. Just a bit of jocularity we do to promote team
> harmony etc etc.
> 
> A few random facts that emerged during my research:
> ...


I'm with you on all points but one. IMO, the fastest snake is Don Prudhomme.😉😀


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Norman surveying his domain. Nice enough to open the window.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Norman surveying his domain. Nice enough to open the window.
> 
> View attachment 15801042


And Norman has a nice cushy perch from which to survey.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And Norman has a nice cushy perch from which to survey.


Homemade, too - MrsBS crocheted it before school started last year.

About ten minutes after I took that shot, she told me to close the window. "I'm cold!", she said.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15801314


TBH, I kinda miss making my own personal pan pizzas for my lunch breaks as a delivery driver.

You get the little pan with dough in it, right? Step 1 is to mash it down so that it's like a dish shape. You're supposed to do it a little bit but not too much, pushing the middle down enough to raise the sides so they form a lip to contain the toppings. I used to mash the shyt out of my lunch pizza, making the sides at least an inch tall so I could fill it with extra-extra toppings.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Merv said:


> BSF currently being processed for restraining order


hahaha


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Homemade, too - MrsBS crocheted it before school started last year.


Not homemade but seems to have passed the "cat test..."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@5959HH, this is for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Age?


Sign me up for mid-20s to mid-30s.

But if you're talking about the VC, I got it in 2015.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Haven't tired of this yet.










It's passed the "Sappie 24-hr test."


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @5959HH, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15801457


You got a like for that Cowboys (I think) duck


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Haven't tired of this yet.
> 
> View attachment 15801539
> 
> ...


Careful though, the 'Sappie window overlooking the city shot' generally means a watch is about to go


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think it's safe to say that most of us are influenced by each other or the reviews we watch on the net. This review solidified my view on my next Rolex and it isn't going to be the new Rolex Submariner 124060. There is no chance I'd now consider giving up my LN GMT Master 2 for this piece. I'd even suggest that owners of the previous version no date (114060) not upgrade to this one. There is no need.

Possibly the most underwhelming review I've seen of a Rolex in recent times. A lazy effort by Hodinkee and I usually love their videos. Can I also be so bold and say that my Tudor is more interesting than this piece? Recently I saw another guy on Hodinkee review the Tudor GMT and it was a great video and really showed off the watch's attributes nicely.

It's like I've had an epiphany, I think it's time for me time to buy a Speedmaster or just keep waiting for a BLRO.

I'll be interested to read everyones thoughts.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Haven't tired of this yet.
> 
> View attachment 15801539
> 
> ...


You can tell that is an expensive watch even if you weren't into watches. Looks awesome, brother.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I think it's safe to say that most of us are influenced by each other or the reviews we watch on the net. This review solidified my view on my next Rolex and it isn't going to be the new Rolex Submariner 124060. There is no chance I'd now consider giving up my LN GMT Master 2 for this piece. I'd even suggest that owners of the previous version no date (114060) not upgrade to this one. There is no need.
> 
> Possibly the most underwhelming review I've seen of a Rolex in recent times. A lazy effort by Hodinkee and I usually love their videos. Can I also be so bold and say that my Tudor is more interesting than this piece? Recently I saw the a guy on Hodinkee review the Tudor GMT and it was a great video and really showed off the watch's attributes nicely. It's like I've had an epiphany, I think it's time for me time to buy a Speedmaster or just keep waiting for a BLRO.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear everyones thoughts.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Careful though, the 'Sappie window overlooking the city shot' generally means a watch is about to go


But that's pretty much all my shots. Wait a sec.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I think it's safe to say that most of us are influenced by each other or the reviews we watch on the net. This review solidified my view on my next Rolex and it isn't going to be the new Rolex Submariner 124060. There is no chance I'd now consider giving up my LN GMT Master 2 for this piece. I'd even suggest that owners of the previous version no date (114060) not upgrade to this one. There is no need.
> 
> Possibly the most underwhelming review I've seen of a Rolex in recent times. A lazy effort by Hodinkee and I usually love their videos. Can I also be so bold and say that my Tudor is more interesting than this piece? Recently I saw another guy on Hodinkee review the Tudor GMT and it was a great video and really showed off the watch's attributes nicely.
> 
> ...


Since I don't have a GMT LN (or any other Rolex, of course), I'd be cool with the new Sub. I like tweaking and refining existing designs, and I think this one corrected the maxi phase era of Rolex (which I'd say included the fat DJII).

I agree that this was a lazy review, too, but what else can they say about it? It's a basic watch, and these "Week On The Wrist" segments just talk about wearing watches.

I'd take one, but it's still not at the top of my list. I feel like purchasing one would be like me saying, "Ha! I got one and y'all don't!" but I'm not that kind of guy. (I hope)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yoga time, gentlemen!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

manofrolex said:


>


Isn't that your wife's watch? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yoga time, gentlemen!


Haha!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

My vacation is officially over. Back to work tomorrow morning. Life is easier when I’m working. Like a vacation from my vacation. This time next week I’ll be ready for another vacation. Lol


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Isn't that your wife's watch?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Some days I get to partake so far about four full days since purchase ..:


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm not alone.
> 
> I'm to the point of doing a Netflix's search to see if I can find a TV series or movie that she's played in.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


She was in a series about Queen Victoria, can't remember what it was called


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> She was in a series about Queen Victoria, can't remember what it was called


They really put on their thinking caps for this one: _Victoria_.









See the resemblance?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They really put on their thinking caps for this one: _Victoria_.
> View attachment 15801854
> 
> 
> See the resemblance?


Gf.

To be fair, Jenna portrayed the Queen early in her reign, so there's that...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Some days I get to partake so far about four full days since purchase ..:


BT had a great idea: steaks in Vegas baby!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT had a great idea: steaks in Vegas baby!


Let's go


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> Let's go


Gone


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Shout out to @AL9C1 ; !

Absolutely perfect on the submersible!

I'll be wearing this to work tomorrow, so I'll be sure to take some photos in natural light and throw them up all over the forum!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yoga time, gentlemen!


That's a nice-looking room.

Yoga blocks FTW, too. I didn't think they would make much of a difference until I tried one.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a nice-looking room.
> 
> Yoga blocks FTW, too. I didn't think they would make much of a difference until I tried one.


Props are a HUGE help, even for just that little extra bit of stretch!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Shout out to @AL9C1 ; !
> 
> Absolutely perfect on the submersible!
> 
> I'll be wearing this to work tomorrow, so I'll be sure to take some photos in natural light and throw them up all over the forum!


That's the real deal!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yoga time, gentlemen!


I see yoga pants in the distance.

You need to use zoom more.

I'll let GG show you how they could look...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I see yoga pants in the distance.
> 
> You need to use zoom more.
> 
> ...


I see SaMaster14 in the distance.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They really put on their thinking caps for this one: _Victoria_.
> View attachment 15801854
> 
> 
> See the resemblance?


i heard the queen had a huge appetite for ...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I think it's safe to say that most of us are influenced by each other or the reviews we watch on the net. This review solidified my view on my next Rolex and it isn't going to be the new Rolex Submariner 124060. There is no chance I'd now consider giving up my LN GMT Master 2 for this piece. I'd even suggest that owners of the previous version no date (114060) not upgrade to this one. There is no need.
> 
> Possibly the most underwhelming review I've seen of a Rolex in recent times. A lazy effort by Hodinkee and I usually love their videos. Can I also be so bold and say that my Tudor is more interesting than this piece? Recently I saw another guy on Hodinkee review the Tudor GMT and it was a great video and really showed off the watch's attributes nicely.
> 
> ...


I watched the piss-poor video late last night. Not a fan of Subs but I wouldn't base my decision on this "review".

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


>


My what hairy arms your wife has, says the wolf 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yoga time, gentlemen!


Nice background

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> My vacation is officially over. Back to work tomorrow morning. Life is easier when I'm working. Like a vacation from my vacation. This time next week I'll be ready for another vacation. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I usually felt the same after vacationing with my family - longed for the sanctity of my office. Vacations were often too unpredictable and stressful 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Some days I get to partake so far about four full days since purchase ..:


I thought she might have played an April fools joke. Hubby, want to wear my Pepsi today - fooled you 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> She was in a series about Queen Victoria, can't remember what it was called


I searched Netflix and found nothing. Guess I'll have to live vicariously through BSF.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Shout out to @AL9C1 ; !
> 
> Absolutely perfect on the submersible!
> 
> I'll be wearing this to work tomorrow, so I'll be sure to take some photos in natural light and throw them up all over the forum!


Wow

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I see SaMaster14 in the distance.


Haha. I missed seeing little Yoda. I wonder what was so distracting 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

New Explorer II is on the horizon or so it seems.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got a like for that Cowboys (I think) duck


Cowboys? There is nothing likeable about the Cowboys!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If you had a vintage omega that had an aftermarket buckle, would you get an OEM buckle?

I dont like tang buckles much so if ever i do get one, am thinking of getting a deployant clasp. But not sure if it looks good on vintage pieces. 

They would be on opposite ends of wrist so it doesnt matter?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Delawareguy said:


> Cowboys? There is nothing likeable about the Cowboys!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> New Explorer II is on the horizon or so it seems.


Hope they stick with an oyster bracelet

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Delawareguy said:


> Cowboys? There is nothing likeable about the Cowboys!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed. There is only one

The Steelers

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> If you had a vintage omega that had an aftermarket buckle, would you get an OEM buckle?
> 
> I dont like tang buckles much so if ever i do get one, am thinking of getting a deployant clasp. But not sure if it looks good on vintage pieces.
> 
> They would be on opposite ends of wrist so it doesnt matter?


I've bought an inexpensive deployant clasp for one of my vintage Omegas but I didn't like the fit. I never checked if Omega has one, but if they do it's probably around 250-300 USD (at least that's what I paid recently for a modern OEM deployant).

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow, all those ceramic bezel pics on the exp2, just an elaborate april fools joke??? Or did they drop at 0001 on the 2nd?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hope they stick with an oyster bracelet
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


At the end of that video they showed this, so yes it's on an Oyster bracelet.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, all those ceramic bezel pics on the exp2, just an elaborate april fools joke??? Or did they drop at 0001 on the 2nd?


The video on YouTube was published today at around 5:00pm Hong Kong time (11:00am in Geneve), definitely not April 1st.

I was the first one to watch that video


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> The video on YouTube was published today at around 5:00pm Hong Kong time (11:00am in Geneve), definitely not April 1st.


Yeah, because we all know Rolex is famous for its sense of humor!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> If you had a vintage omega that had an aftermarket buckle, would you get an OEM buckle?
> 
> I dont like tang buckles much so if ever i do get one, am thinking of getting a deployant clasp. But not sure if it looks good on vintage pieces.
> 
> They would be on opposite ends of wrist so it doesnt matter?


I don't think I'd need to splurge for an OEM buckle for my dad's Omega. I'm also not sure that a deployant would be all that great, because the watch head is pretty small and light already, and I think the extra hardware of a deployant would make it feel unbalanced.

I'd also suggest experimenting with putting the short (buckle) side on the 6:00 side of the watch. I tested this with my Swatch, and I think it's easier to put it on one-handed. It also seems to help keep the watch from dropping to the far side of my wrist since the extra stiffness near the buckle ends up settling on the flatter part of the underside of my wrist. (I'd do the same with the Omega except that I broke the tines on my only strap tool a few years ago)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the "It's Not Just Me Department..."

Just saw a vid where Jenna was meeting some fans at a Comic Con and one guy said, "I'm trying my best not to propose to you right now."

I feel ya, brother.

One guy was not as successful in controlling himself. Same Comic Con apparently.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "It's Not Just Me Department..."
> 
> Just saw a vid where Jenna was meeting some fans at a Comic Con and one guy said, "I'm trying my best not to propose to you right now."
> 
> ...


Nice pic of you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Nice pic of you.


Thanks. I thought so too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> .


Man, I dunno. The teaser shot doesn't show the bezel material clearly enough for me, but the lighter-colored numerals (or so they appear) say "ceramic" for sure.

I remember when we photoslopped ceramic bezels onto ExpIIs last year and I wasn't sold on them then. I feel like they're inevitable given that you can't buy a new Daytona with a steel bezel anymore, but I don't have to agree that they're better for _this_ watch.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I think it's safe to say that most of us are influenced by each other or the reviews we watch on the net. This review solidified my view on my next Rolex and it isn't going to be the new Rolex Submariner 124060. There is no chance I'd now consider giving up my LN GMT Master 2 for this piece. I'd even suggest that owners of the previous version no date (114060) not upgrade to this one. There is no need.
> 
> Possibly the most underwhelming review I've seen of a Rolex in recent times. A lazy effort by Hodinkee and I usually love their videos. Can I also be so bold and say that my Tudor is more interesting than this piece? Recently I saw another guy on Hodinkee review the Tudor GMT and it was a great video and really showed off the watch's attributes nicely.
> 
> ...


Bro G,

You should try the 124060 on before writing it off.

As you know, I used own the 116710LN.

I never quite warmed up to it, I felt the bracelet was a little dainty and the PCL's killed it for me.
That is of course just a matter of personal taste.
I never considered getting a maxi case sub (114060) due to what I perceived as "blocky" proportions and too thick lugs.
Then the new 124060 came out and after having watched many comparison videos and photographs - it seemed just right to me.
I proceeded to trade my 2 year old 116710LN for a 124060 (traded with major gray dealer with a bit of cash from me).

The 124040 fixed everything that I thought was wrong with the current Rolex sports models, it has thinner lugs, beefier bracelet (yes that 1 mm makes a difference in my mind), a wider clasp and an anti-reflective crystal . It just seems balanced.

To me it is close to the perfect watch (and I am not a Rolex fan boy) - if I had to keep only one watch out of my current collection - it would be the 124060 (my Speedy would be the second).

The above should not in anyway seen as criticism of the 116710LN or the 114060 (please do not take offense) , they are lovely watches, just not for me.

The 124060 is for me.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> If you had a vintage omega that had an aftermarket buckle, would you get an OEM buckle?
> 
> I dont like tang buckles much so if ever i do get one, am thinking of getting a deployant clasp. But not sure if it looks good on vintage pieces.
> 
> They would be on opposite ends of wrist so it doesnt matter?


Certainly it would be up to you.

A butterfly deployant clasp would not look too dissimilar to a standard strap anyway, and as you said, hardly noticeable...

(Pic stolen from the webs)









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Just received this from Bro Big AL.

I must say that I am very impressed by the finish and it fits my wrist perfectly.

Thanks again Al!!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've bought an inexpensive deployant clasp for one of my vintage Omegas but I didn't like the fit. I never checked if Omega has one, but if they do it's probably around 250-300 USD (at least that's what I paid recently for a modern OEM deployant).
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


yes it is sir. USD250 on chrono24.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Man, I dunno. The teaser shot doesn't show the bezel material clearly enough for me, but the lighter-colored numerals (or so they appear) say "ceramic" for sure.
> 
> I remember when we photoslopped ceramic bezels onto ExpIIs last year and I wasn't sold on them then. I feel like they're inevitable given that you can't buy a new Daytona with a steel bezel anymore, but I don't have to agree that they're better for _this_ watch.


I agree with that sentiment, having owned the current reference for a while. IMO, this model might be the last holdout as a purpose-built watch from Rolex as opposed to the ever-increasing glamour factor that seems to befall the whole range.

For my purposes and lifestyle, I'd love to see a return to the earlier reference with a smaller case, thinner handset, and kept in all steel (this won't happen). I'd be all over that ??.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Just received this from Bro Big AL.
> 
> I must say that I am very impressed by the finish and it fits my wrist perfectly.
> 
> ...


So glad you're pleased brother. Looks fantastic and the shark straps are so comfortable. Hope you enjoy it. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Certainly it would be up to you.
> 
> A butterfly deployant clasp would not look too dissimilar to a standard strap anyway, and as you said, hardly noticeable...
> 
> ...


our local strap store might have something like that. Will check once lockdown lifted what size it is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I agree with that sentiment, having owned the current reference for a while. IMO, this model might be the last holdout as a purpose-built watch from Rolex as opposed to the ever-increasing glamour factor that seems to befall the whole range.
> 
> For my purposes and lifestyle, I'd love to see a return to the earlier reference with a smaller case, thinner handset, and kept in all steel (this won't happen). I'd be all over that ??.


Sometimes Rolex hits a home run, but like anyone else, sometimes they hit a dribbler to shortstop. I'll bet sales of a ceramic ExpII will be strong just because steel sports Rolexes are all the rage, but I wonder how it would fare in a different year.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> our local strap store might have something like that. Will check once lockdown lifted what size it is.


I've also got half a mind to resize my dad's old Twist-O-Flex band and put it on. 🤓


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Sometimes Rolex hits a home run, but like anyone else, sometimes they hit a dribbler to shortstop. I'll bet sales of a ceramic ExpII will be strong just because steel sports Rolexes are all the rage, but I wonder how it would fare in a different year.


Great point. The GM dealers are clearing up shelf space as we type 👹.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Bro G,
> 
> You should try the 124060 on before writing it off.
> 
> ...


Nice assessment.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Nice assessment.


I hope it did not come across as snotty, wasn't meant to....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Sometimes Rolex hits a home run, but like anyone else, sometimes they hit a dribbler to shortstop. I'll bet sales of a ceramic ExpII will be strong just because steel sports Rolexes are all the rage, but I wonder how it would fare in a different year.


But then this is Rolex we're talking about and I'd venture a guess they planned this a while back. I mean, the successor to the 3187, the 3285 was introduced in 2018. Why wait 3 years to update the Explorer II? Coincidence that it's gonna be 50 years since the first Explorer II? Highly doubtful.

And yes, ANY steel Rolex are selling like hot cakes and honestly I'll just keep my 216570, arguably the last tool watch in the professional series that's true to Rolex's heritage.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I hope it did not come across as snotty, wasn't meant to....


Nope, not at all snotty. Bro G is well known for his strong opinions, and all you said was he "should try the 124060 on before writing it off." I believe you also said you traded in your 116710LN for your 124060, giving your specific reasons for doing so, and that everything related to personal taste. In any case I perceived your response to be both diplomatic as well as polite.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I hope it did not come across as snotty, wasn't meant to....


Well the OP41 wears better than the 39s for pretty much same reason you posted.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Well the OP41 wears better than the 39s for pretty much same reason you posted.


I would not mind me an OP41, I like the simplicity of them.

Unfortunately a lot of other people seem to like the OP41 = $$$$


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> I would not mind me an OP41, I like the simplicity of them.
> 
> *Unfortunately a lot of other people seem to like the OP41 = $$$$*


I haven't kept up with Rolex prices in the secondary market; is the new OP worse than the new Sub?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I was probably exaggerating a bit since I initially only saw the green listings that seem to ask around $10.5K

One clown wants $15.5K for a turquoise...

MSRP is $5,900 (at which price it would be a no brainer for me) and watchrecon show that current asking prices for non greens/turquoise/yellows are around the $8K mark (which is not bad).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I haven't kept up with Rolex prices in the secondary market; is the new OP worse than the new Sub?


Yes.

The "Tiffany" OP is floating around in the high teens on chrono24. DavidSW's new colorful OPs are near the price of the Sub41 that he's got.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> I was probably exaggerating a bit since I initially only saw the green listings that seem to ask around $10.5K
> 
> One clown wants $15.5K for a turquoise...
> 
> MSRP is $5,900 (at which price it would be a no brainer for me) and watchrecon show that current asking prices for non greens/turquoise/yellows are around the $8K mark (which is not bad).





BarracksSi said:


> Yes.
> 
> The "Tiffany" OP is floating around in the high teens on chrono24. DavidSW's new colorful OPs are near the price of the Sub41 that he's got.


what? USD7K++ for a color variation? That's nuts. That's the price of one solid watch. More than the OP MSRP in fact.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what? USD7K++ for a color variation? That's nuts. That's the price of one solid watch. More than the OP MSRP in fact.


It's a great "Exhibit A" example of the hype. It's flat-out stupid.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> But then this is Rolex we're talking about and I'd venture a guess they planned this a while back. *I mean, the successor to the 3187, the 3285 was introduced in 2018. Why wait 3 years to update the Explorer II?* Coincidence that it's gonna be 50 years since the first Explorer II? Highly doubtful.
> 
> And yes, ANY steel Rolex are selling like hot cakes and honestly I'll just keep my 216570, arguably the last tool watch in the professional series that's true to Rolex's heritage.


I think they're just spreading the cost and risk as they only update a model or two per year and they aggregate real-life reliability data on the movement.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> I think they're just spreading the cost and risk as they only update a model or two per year and they aggregate real-life reliability data on the movement.


If that were the case Rolex would have put the new movement in the Explorer II before the GMT Master II. After all the Explorer II is the underdog here.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> If that were the case Rolex would have put the new movement in the Explorer II before the GMT Master II. After all the Explorer II is the underdog here.


That may be, in terms of risk across total fielded units, assuming there are more GMT Master II units per year. But they don't ever seem to do everything at once.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I thought the OP was always the dusty watch in the display next to the gold Yachtmaster and the ladies watches.

Now suddenly it’s so hot that it’s +100% grey 🤔


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I think it's safe to say that most of us are influenced by each other or the reviews we watch on the net. This review solidified my view on my next Rolex and it isn't going to be the new Rolex Submariner 124060. There is no chance I'd now consider giving up my LN GMT Master 2 for this piece. I'd even suggest that owners of the previous version no date (114060) not upgrade to this one. There is no need.
> 
> Possibly the most underwhelming review I've seen of a Rolex in recent times. A lazy effort by Hodinkee and I usually love their videos. Can I also be so bold and say that my Tudor is more interesting than this piece? Recently I saw another guy on Hodinkee review the Tudor GMT and it was a great video and really showed off the watch's attributes nicely.
> 
> ...


Extremely boring.. Pizza looked awful.. 
But it's clearly a sub and a step up from 114060. At MSRP, if I hadn't quit dive watches, I would be interested.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I haven't kept up with Rolex prices in the secondary market; is the new OP worse than the new Sub?


OP41 in certain colors staggering. Course I got blue less demand from DSW a month old... They met my price and no regrets. Considering tax I paid 900ish over.

Try for Tiffany or red or such different ball game.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> I was probably exaggerating a bit since I initially only saw the green listings that seem to ask around $10.5K
> 
> One clown wants $15.5K for a turquoise...
> 
> MSRP is $5,900 (at which price it would be a no brainer for me) and watchrecon show that current asking prices for non greens/turquoise/yellows are around the $8K mark (which is not bad).


Yeah less than that for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> I thought the OP was always the dusty watch in the display next to the gold Yachtmaster and the ladies watches.
> 
> Now suddenly it's so hot that it's +100% grey ?


Yeah my number etc in at several ADs I've dealt with since last Sept. Whale I'm not but nary a text.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> OP41 in certain colors staggering. Course I got blue less demand from DSW a month old... They met my price and no regrets. Considering tax I paid 900ish over.
> 
> Try for Tiffany or red or such different ball game.


So does that mean my Tiffany dial will never arrive from my AD 🙄


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> So does that mean my Tiffany dial will never arrive from my AD 🙄


You might be a whale. On the other hand, it's possible that many are getting all the colors...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am a bit of a whale at the moment, I put it down to lockdown takeaways 🤔


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> I am a bit of a whale at the moment, I put it down to lockdown takeaways 🤔


Truth I'm still fighting those 11 lbs.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Truth I'm still fighting those 11 lbs.


I wish it were only 11.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nothing short of perfect on the 959 @AL9C1 ; !!


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Going out to y'all who've recovered...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Bro G,
> 
> You should try the 124060 on before writing it off.
> 
> ...


I won't be offended mate.

The thing that you didn't like about the LN, I actually like. The way the bezel on the LN turns into a light grey depending on the light and the bracelet make it like a dressier more eye catching version than a Submariner. If the Sub is ever offered to me I'll consider it but my first Rolex stays with me. As a 50th birthday present to myself it becomes too sentimental.










And I've been wearing this one a lot lately.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Last but not least.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I won't be offended mate.
> 
> The thing that you didn't like about the LN, I actually like. The way the bezel on the LN turns into a light grey depending on the light and the bracelet make it like a dressier more eye catching version than a Submariner. If the Sub is ever offered to me I'll consider it but my first Rolex stays with me. As a 50th birthday present to myself it becomes too sentimental.
> 
> ...


G

I totally agree with you that the LN is a dressier and more refined watch.

Problem is that I am neither of the above ;-)

The LN was a birthday present to myself for my 55th....

As we say in sweden: "smaken är som baken - delad"

I stiil think you would like the Speedy...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Willard time....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nothing short of perfect on the 959 @AL9C1 ; !!


stunning.
Al Told me that you beat me to the blue one.... ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I like these new 300's


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I like these new 300's


I liked my old one and this looks better. But 2 things would stop me : the lugs still look too long and I don't like the chapter ring.. But should be a winner.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I liked my old one and this looks better. But 2 things would stop me : the lugs still look too long and I don't like the chapter ring.. But should be a winner.


According to the reviewer it's 1.4mm thinner. How thick was yours?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

These new Omega 300’s talk to me more than a Speedmaster unless of course it’s a white dial Speedie which is just too pricey here in Australia.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> According to the reviewer it's 1.4mm thinner. How thick was yours?


As I remember close to 15mm. The lugs and the way case was designed helped to mitigate so this new one should be good.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> As I remember close to 15mm. The lugs and the way case was designed helped to mitigate so this new one should be good.
> View attachment 15803583


Gf

And that new dial much better... Don't get me interested. And that bracelet design sounds much better not as heavy.

Ok so I'm concentrating on long lugs and chapter ring.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> stunning.
> Al Told me that you beat me to the blue one.... ;-)


Ahhh, I'm sorry!! It really is perfect for the Submersible!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I like these new 300's


I'm not a huge fan of the sandwich dial on the Omega. I do like the lollipop!

Thickness hasn't bothered me&#8230; I'll keep my Spectre! But, if I were in the market and didn't have my current 300, I'd likely spring for one of these new ones over the outgoing model.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> G
> 
> I totally agree with you that the LN is a dressier and more refined watch.
> 
> ...


So basically what you're saying is you are now a transplanted NC redneck and Galaga is a gentleman of leisure. Welcome to the club.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I like these new 300's











This one not so bad


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the sandwich dial on the Omega. I do like the lollipop!
> 
> Thickness hasn't bothered me&#8230; I'll keep my Spectre! But, if I were in the market and didn't have my current 300, I'd likely spring for one of these new ones over the outgoing model.


The Spectre one of the few Omegas to hold value. Maybe the only one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So basically what you're saying is you are now a transplanted NC redneck and Galaga is a gentleman of leisure. Welcome to the club.


Some are born to it...others get to it as soon as possible.

Been doing some organizing lately... culling 6 month supplies.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ahhh, I'm sorry!! It really is perfect for the Submersible!


Yes it is


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> The Spectre one of the few Omegas to hold value. Maybe the only one.


My PO was purchased for AUD$3700 in 2009 and is regularly being sold pre owned for at least AUD$5k


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> The Spectre one of the few Omegas to hold value. Maybe the only one.


Seems like it! Also some of the Speedy variants, like the Ultraman and some of the highly sought after "original" Moonwatch variants.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> These new Omega 300's talk to me more than a Speedmaster unless of course it's a white dial Speedie which is just too pricey here in Australia.


Speedy is timeless.

300 with sandwich dial and faux patina may not be

that said, i do like the 300


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> This one not so bad


I like the creamy markers on the bezel but not so much on the dial. AD's have started stocking them and what's incredible is that you can actually buy them. I'm going to sample them the next time I'm in the boutique as my PO's sapphire needs changing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I like the creamy markers on the bezel but not so much on the dial. AD's have started stocking them and what's incredible is that you can actually buy them. I'm going to sample them the next time I'm in the boutique as my PO's sapphire needs changing.


Most Omegas here are easy to obtain.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Seems like it! Also some of the Speedy variants, like the Ultraman and some of the highly sought after "original" Moonwatch variants.


I recently made an offer on an ultraman and was sadly turned down. I really like that variant.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Most Omegas here are easy to obtain.


Here too except the Ed Wood and white dials.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I recently made an offer on an ultraman and was sadly turned down. I really like that variant.


I do too!

It had come out right after I had purchased my 40mm Racing, I believe. I honestly really like the Racing, but if I were to ever get another Speedmaster, of the variants available today, the Ultraman is my favorite, more so than the Moonwatch or the "Speedy Pro"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I like the creamy markers on the bezel but not so much on the dial. AD's have started stocking them and what's incredible is that you can actually buy them. I'm going to sample them the next time I'm in the boutique as my PO's sapphire needs changing.


Hard to assess any watch without seeing it up close and putting it on your wrist. I like the concept of the sandwich dial but unsure the SM300 sandwich dial would surpass this one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Most Omegas here are easy to obtain.


So are Rolexes, especially Submariners and OP's.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Hard to assess any watch without seeing it up close and putting it on your wrist. I like the concept of the sandwich dial but unsure the SM300 sandwich dial would surpass this one.


I know there are plenty of fans of Panerai and there is a white dial I've seen that isn't too bad but it reminds
me of a wall clock. You also needs wrists like an elephant to pull it off properly which you have.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I know there are plenty of fans of Panerai and there is a white dial I've seen that isn't too bad but it reminds
> me of a wall clock. You also needs wrists like an elephant to pull it off properly which you have.


Nope my wrist is a scrawny flat 6.75" and the Panerai is a 574 Radiomir 1940, is 42mm and relatively thin. Fits more or less like a 42mm Explorer II. In any case the lugs fit within the confines of my wrist and easily fits under any dress shirt.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Hard to assess any watch without seeing it up close and putting it on your wrist. I like the concept of the sandwich dial but unsure the SM300 sandwich dial would surpass this one.


It will not. Sandwich dials are for PAMs.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

jorgenl said:


> Bro G,
> 
> You should try the 124060 on before writing it off.
> 
> ...


I love mine, I think it's perfect


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Delawareguy said:


> I love mine, I think it's perfect


pics btw what's a 124604?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I do too!
> 
> It had come out right after I had purchased my 40mm Racing, I believe. I honestly really like the Racing, but if I were to ever get another Speedmaster, of the variants available today, the Ultraman is my favorite, more so than the Moonwatch or the "Speedy Pro"


which ultraman? The speedy 2?

i dont like the blob on the 9 subdial. Other than that, i agree it's a great speedmaster. But i would pick the Japan Racing over it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> which ultraman? The speedy 2?
> 
> i dont like the blob on the 9 subdial. Other than that, i agree it's a great speedmaster. But i would pick the Japan Racing over it.


Ya, the new ultraman!

And I do like the Japan Racing, too!

The regular Speedy Pro never resonated with me, though. As much as I want to like it and can respect it when I see someone wearing one. Just not for my wrist, I guess


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ya, the new ultraman!
> 
> And I do like the Japan Racing, too!
> 
> The regular Speedy Pro never resonated with me, though. As much as I want to like it and can respect it when I see someone wearing one. Just not for my wrist, I guess


Disagree.

The Speedy Pro is to Omega what the Submariner is to Rolex

Iconic.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Disagree.
> 
> The Speedy Pro is to Omega what the Submariner is to Rolex
> 
> Iconic.


I totally agree. I would just never wear one on my wrist. (I also don't have a Sub). Respect the Speedy Pro and always give a compliment if I see one on someone else.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ya, the new ultraman!
> 
> And I do like the Japan Racing, too!
> 
> The regular Speedy Pro never resonated with me, though. As much as I want to like it and can respect it when I see someone wearing one. Just not for my wrist, I guess





jorgenl said:


> Disagree.
> 
> The Speedy Pro is to Omega what the Submariner is to Rolex
> 
> Iconic.


and the OoO answer is have both.

i like the orange hints in the ultraman and JR. Am also thinking of the Mark II.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Disagree.
> 
> The Speedy Pro is to Omega what the Submariner is to Rolex
> 
> Iconic.


I'm an oddball here. I'd take the plain Speedy Pro and, say, a Milgauss.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's another matchstick girl...










Jenna will return tomorrow...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's another matchstick girl...
> 
> View attachment 15803981
> 
> ...


Gf.

Wait, if you don't mind puffy sleeves...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gift from the GF! No occasion!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, gotta get to work!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Gift from the GF! No occasion!


DAMMIT

Beat me to it. It's at the top of my birthday list.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, gotta get to work!


Nice!!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I really like this.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I really like this.


I'm really happy for ya Pete! After being in your DJ/SM300 torment, I'm glad you have a watch that you are comfortable and happy with.

For now 

No really, I am happy for you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm really happy for ya Pete! After being in your DJ/SM300 torment, I'm glad you have a watch that you are comfortable and happy with.
> 
> For now
> 
> No really, I am happy for you.


me too... now teach him how to move the others on


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Betterthere said:


> pics btw what's a 124604?












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I liked my old one and this looks better. But 2 things would stop me : the lugs still look too long and I don't like the chapter ring.. But should be a winner.


Aren't they even pricing the new SS slightly lower than the outgoing model?

Just in case you need to build your case 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the sandwich dial on the Omega. I do like the lollipop!
> 
> Thickness hasn't bothered me&#8230; I'll keep my Spectre! But, if I were in the market and didn't have my current 300, I'd likely spring for one of these new ones over the outgoing model.


How do you feel about Omega stealing some of the fire from the LE?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The Spectre one of the few Omegas to hold value. Maybe the only one.


There's a few more - take a look at the price increases of a few Speedies. Sapp's woman hires a bodyguard when he's not around 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So are Rolexes, especially Submariners and OP's.


Chrono24 never lies 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> It will not. Sandwich dials are for PAMs.


But didn't Omega have a Sandwich dial in the early 1960s?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ya, the new ultraman!
> 
> And I do like the Japan Racing, too!
> 
> The regular Speedy Pro never resonated with me, though. As much as I want to like it and can respect it when I see someone wearing one. Just not for my wrist, I guess


I think what draws many buyers to the Speedy Pro is the vintage look in a new watch. That and the hype, of course.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, gotta get to work!


I still recall building a red Ferrari with my son and also the day he broke it down never to return. My sister uses to spray her son's builds with glue!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I really like this.


Back at ya










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Göran, having nice Easter weekend weather










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bright and clear here but far from beach weather. Nevertheless...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Gift from the GF! No occasion!


Nice wine rack. Do those doors lead to the wine cellar? 😆


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because I can.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Where is everybody?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> View attachment 15804512


Staring at their Rolexes looking for Easter Eggs; oops, forgot there aren't any 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Delawareguy said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


124060. I too constantly reverse one or more of those numbers on a regular basis. 








For whatever reason 116600 is an easier sequence for me.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Göran, having nice Easter weekend weather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's Goran? You naming your watches now?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Delawareguy said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fix your number by handle lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Staring at their Rolexes looking for Easter Eggs; oops, forgot there aren't any
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Easter eggs are plentiful again this year. Gkids have attended several hunts at their schools and churches. Very nice. 
Rolexes not so much.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I still recall building a red Ferrari with my son and also the day he broke it down never to return. My sister uses to spray her son's builds with glue!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Glue?!?!

(Homer screaming gif)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Back at ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your omega has grown some fungus.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice wine rack. Do those doors lead to the wine cellar?


Nope, just the furnace and water tank. I do keep cans of dog food in there as well. I believe I have a few furnace filters there too. Maybe a few other things.

Anymore questions?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> View attachment 15804512


trying to understand why Rolex, Omega and Seiko watches are so popular.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Easter eggs are plentiful again this year. Gkids have attended several hunts at their schools and churches. Very nice.
> Rolexes not so much.


gonna have our own easter egg hunt tomorrow. Actually even before the pandemic, we just have our own.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This may be better than the keyboard background...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> Who's Goran? You naming your watches now?


Galaga


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This may be better than the keyboard background...
> 
> View attachment 15804733


AP does make nice chronographs. Nice watch sir.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> AP does make nice chronographs. Nice watch sir.


Ty. Very kind of you to say.

Jenna is also appreciative.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ty. Very kind of you to say.
> 
> Jenna is also appreciative.
> 
> View attachment 15804844


well, if i have to choose between the RO and Jenna, it's Jenna. Hands down, among others.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

With circuit breaker lockdown extended for another week here, i guess that means ... more time for WUS. And i dont think that’s good.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Who's Goran? You naming your watches now?


I thought there was a Göran here in OoO 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Easter eggs are plentiful again this year. Gkids have attended several hunts at their schools and churches. Very nice.
> Rolexes not so much.


Weather is supposed to be warmer tomorrow so we've postponed Easter until then. Just found out that one of my daughter's is expecting again. That'll make four grandkids by October.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought there was a Göran here in OoO
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


he's Djokovic's coach, right?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Weather is supposed to be warmer tomorrow so we've postponed Easter until then. Just found out that one of my daughter's is expecting again. That'll make four grandkids by October.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Congratulations sir. That's my real dream. To have grandkids while i am still healthy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This may be better than the keyboard background...
> 
> View attachment 15804733


She's growing on me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Weather is supposed to be warmer tomorrow so we've postponed Easter until then. Just found out that one of my daughter's is expecting again. That'll make four grandkids by October.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


4... A match to me.. Good number if you can't have 8


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Dogbert_is_fat where r u?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Encouraging vax... Walk into restaurant restroom.. Old man hacking and coughing me that is... Young guy at urinal looks back horrified.. I say wish I had taken it when offered..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@5959HH my taste almost normal ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Encouraging vax... Walk into restaurant restroom.. Old man hacking and coughing me that is... Young guy at urinal looks back horrified.. I say wish I had taken it when offered..


Nice


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> trying to understand why Rolex, Omega and Seiko watches are so popular.


And why you are so popular apparently 😍


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought there was a Göran here in OoO
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


As I recall Goran is Galaga's first name that he told us awhile back on an OoO discussion. I'm guessing Goran might be a fairly common Serbian first name?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought there was a Göran here in OoO
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


He calls himself Gordon


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> How do you feel about Omega stealing some of the fire from the LE?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I don't really think they did. Pretty much just the lollipop. I have a feeling the sandwich dial will have mixed responses. The Spectre still has the unique bezel, though!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


> These new Omega 300's talk to me more than a Speedmaster unless of course it's a white dial Speedie which is just too pricey here in Australia.


Agreed. I could -almost- abandon rolex for the white 300m, silver snoopy, and this 300 sandwich dial thing. Omega is SO CLOSE to making it! I don't know if they are just getting lucky or someone competent is finally at the wheel.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought there was a Göran here in OoO
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Maybe you were referring to moi?

my name is actually Jörgen but i dropped the dots over the o about 30 years ago....


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Wait, if you don't mind puffy sleeves...
> 
> View attachment 15803982


You think she made that choice or just cashed the check and swallowed her pride?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I still recall building a red Ferrari with my son and also the day he broke it down never to return. My sister uses to spray her son's builds with glue!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Nooooo, not Kragel!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @5959HH my taste almost normal ;-)


My daughter (another one) has had Corona for a little over a week now and says most things taste like vinegar. She's coming over tomorrow so I wonder what she'll say about the salad dressing 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope, just the furnace and water tank. I do keep cans of dog food in there as well. I believe I have a few furnace filters there too. Maybe a few other things.
> 
> Anymore questions?


Show us the sex dungeon!

I hear every Canuck has one for the winter months


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @5959HH my taste almost normal ;-)


Take heart that the brit study of 20k covid infected showed protection equal to the vaccine. We are good. Bro59 is extra good


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> He calls himself Gordon


I think Galaga's name is Göran (a very commen Swedish namn).

But my target with the Linne's trail sign
was OoO's one and only Jörgen. My mistake.

By the way, I name all of my watches. Doesn't everyone? 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don't really think they did. Pretty much just the lollipop. I have a feeling the sandwich dial will have mixed responses. The Spectre still has the unique bezel, though!


True

I kind of like the Sandwich dial. I've gotta stop by my AD soon to ask about my Silver Snoopy (they told me
Q1) and I hope they've got the new 300s to try on.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Maybe you were referring to moi?
> 
> my name is actually Jörgen but i dropped the dots over the o about 30 years ago....


Yep

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> You think she made that choice or just cashed the check and swallowed her pride?


I think that she has a very carefully-crafted public persona for high-profile events like this, courtesy of high-paid stylists. Sorta like Tiger Woods always wearing red shirts on Sundays; it's not a coincidence...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> True
> 
> I kind of like the Sandwich dial. I've gotta stop by my AD soon to ask about my Silver Snoopy (they told me
> Q1) and I hope they've got the new 300s to try on.
> ...


I don't hate it! I think it's a large enough differentiation though (it's not like they made the Spectre a non-LE in the form of this new iteration)

My first true sandwich dial, if I ever get one, will probably have to be a Panerai, though!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> My daughter (another one) has had Corona for a little over a week now and says most things taste like vinegar. She's coming over tomorrow so I wonder what she'll say about the salad dressing
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Tastes like vinegar?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Take heart that the brit study of 20k covid infected showed protection equal to the vaccine. We are good. Bro59 is extra good


Here's the true story... Had 2nd shot.. 2 weeks later travelled thru Vegas and on and about AZ. Still did standard stuff.. Couple days after back taste was off.. Mrs BT said say nothing lol.. She thought I was blaming on vax.. No I was not but now 3 weeks later taste returning to more normal.. Theory? It's possible I picked it up but vax made it a nothing just maybe a minor thing. Dunno.. Thus @5959HH ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gf 

Would like to blame it on strange things I ate.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Wait, if you don't mind puffy sleeves...
> 
> View attachment 15803982


Really?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Here's the true story... Had 2nd shot.. 2 weeks later travelled thru Vegas and on and about AZ. Still did standard stuff.. Couple days after back taste was off.. Mrs BT said say nothing lol.. She thought I was blaming on vax.. No I was not but now 3 weeks later taste returning to more normal.. Theory? It's possible I picked it up but vax made it a nothing just maybe a minor thing. Dunno.. Thus @5959HH ?


My oldest daughter's father-in-law tested positive 2 days after getting his first vax. He's 80 and in good shape so hopefully he'll be ok.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Here's the true story... Had 2nd shot.. 2 weeks later travelled thru Vegas and on and about AZ. Still did standard stuff.. Couple days after back taste was off.. Mrs BT said say nothing lol.. She thought I was blaming on vax.. No I was not but now 3 weeks later taste returning to more normal.. *Theory? It's possible I picked it up but vax made it a nothing just maybe a minor thing.* Dunno.. Thus @5959HH ?


That's the most probable outcome, yeah. Like being vaccinated against most other diseases, you'd be able to fight it off a lot easier. (your body is fighting off small-scale pathogens every day, it's just that they get blasted so quickly you don't feel it) Hospitalization rates for vaxxed people are as close to zero percent as you can get because their antibodies are doing such a good job.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Here's the true story... Had 2nd shot.. 2 weeks later travelled thru Vegas and on and about AZ. Still did standard stuff.. Couple days after back taste was off.. Mrs BT said say nothing lol.. She thought I was blaming on vax.. No I was not but now 3 weeks later taste returning to more normal.. Theory? It's possible I picked it up but vax made it a nothing just maybe a minor thing. Dunno.. Thus @5959HH ?


BT your guess is as good as mine.  Of course the only way to have determined whether or not you had a CV19 infection would have been to have obtained a nasopharyngeal swab although loss of sense of smell with concomitant altered taste would be suggestive you did have an almost asymptomatic CV19 infection.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> BT your guess is as good as mine.  Of course the only way to have determined whether or not you had a CV19 infection would have been to have obtained a nasopharyngeal swab although loss of sense of smell with concomitant altered taste would be suggestive you did have an almost asymptomatic CV19 infection.


It's also why even though I got my vax, I'm still behaving as if I didn't. I don't want to bring it home to MrsBS (and potentially Norman). I know that guidance is out that says vaxxed people can get back to normal activities, but I'll err on the side of safety.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I'm guessing Goran might be a fairly common Serbian first name?


Yep, that's right bro.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> By the way, I name all of my watches. Doesn't everyone?


I call all my watches Jim. It's life Jim, but not as we know it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 15805278


Yeah but can Jerry pull this off?










I know I can want to.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

This coulda been a contender, but not a fan of the faux patina. The reverse PCL treatment looks off too, like wearing a shirt inside out.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

So you guys are using a thread as an ongoing chat room... How is it possibly be allowed? Just wonder.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> So you guys are using a thread as an ongoing chat room... How is it possibly be allowed? Just wonder.


It's not an "ongoing chat room."

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> So you guys are using a thread as an ongoing chat room... How is it possibly be allowed? Just wonder.


All threads are chats Michael. It goes on as long as it's open. And I hope that you're having a good weekend


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> He calls himself Gordon





5959HH said:


> As I recall Goran is Galaga's first name that he told us awhile back on an OoO discussion. I'm guessing Goran might be a fairly common Serbian first name?


Both are correct. I was born Goran. To all my close family, wife that is my name however at work and to my Aussie friends my name is Gordon. I use both.

A teacher in year 1 during the mid 70's gave me that name and seeing that we wanted to fit in it stuck.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The glorious sun has risen over here on the international dateline and it's Easter Sunday.

I want to take this opportunity to wish all my OoO brothers a very Blessed and Happy Easter to y'all.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Both are correct. I was born Goran. To all my close family, wife that is my name however at work and to my Aussie friends my name is Gordon. I use both.
> 
> A teacher in year 1 during the mid 70's gave me that name and seeing that we wanted to fit in it stuck.


Whatabout Gordo ? ;/)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The glorious sun has risen over here on the international dateline and it's Easter Sunday.
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to wish all my OoO brothers a very Blessed and Happy Easter to y'all.


Does that mean I can now eat my Easter egg?

Mrs Big C says the bunny doesn't arrive till midnight............

I am a bit dubious about all this rabbit thing, but let's face it all those chocolate eggs don't just get delivered by ASDA do they ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> So you guys are using a thread as an ongoing chat room... How is it possibly be allowed? Just wonder.


Maybe @CMSgt Bo will respond to your inquiry.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Both are correct. I was born Goran. To all my close family, wife that is my name however at work and to my Aussie friends my name is Gordon. I use both.
> 
> A teacher in year 1 during the mid 70's gave me that name and seeing that we wanted to fit in it stuck.


So, if we were to meet up, what would you introduce yourself as? Gordon or Goran?

Would you be Goran if it wasn't in a work/professional context?

Does your driving license / passport lists you as Gordon?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Just because


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Does that mean I can now eat my Easter egg?
> 
> Mrs Big C says the bunny doesn't arrive till midnight............
> 
> I am a bit dubious about all this rabbit thing, but let's face it all those chocolate eggs don't just get delivered by ASDA do they


One more hour for you. 

Is the UK on daylight saving now?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Whatabout Gordo ? ;/)


I was thinking the same thing and almost asked the same question. In honor of astronaut Gordo Cooper.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, if we were to meet up, what would you introduce yourself as? Gordon or Goran?
> 
> Would you be Goran if it wasn't in a work/professional context?
> 
> Does your driving license / passport lists you as Gordon?


Passport says Goran, D/L says Gordon.

Reason being is that Serbian speaking people know how to pronounce it properly. Most non Serbian speaking pronounce it as

Go ran with an emphasis on the Go and separately the ran. Another version Gorr ren. Both sound awful.

But if you can say Goran properly and
roll the r then that's ok if not Gordon, Gordy or Gordo is fine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Passport says Goran, D/L says Gordon.
> 
> Reason being is that Serbian speaking people know how to pronounce it properly. Most non Serbian speaking pronounce it as
> 
> ...


Ah. I'll give it a shot. One of the regular trades person that comes round to my house is also Goran. I will ask him how it's pronounced properly and I will give it a go. Always good to be able to honour your friends by pronouncing their names properly and not bastardising it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

These Italians got it right.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> One more hour for you.
> 
> Is the UK on daylight saving now?


Yep, let there be light.

And in 20 mins......... eggs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> These Italians got it right.


That's easy.

I thought it would be as hard as my Polish friend. In the end we just called him Chris as it was a complete tongue twister.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yep, let there be light.
> 
> And in 20 mins......... eggs.


I cheated. I was eating chocolates yesterday already.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> @Dogbert_is_fat where r u?


he's around. He asked me to research on king neptune.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> And why you are so popular apparently ?


underscore apparently. It's all smokes and mirrors. I am by no means popular nor wish to be. I wanna fly under the radar and i have zero marketing budget.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> So you guys are using a thread as an ongoing chat room... How is it possibly be allowed? Just wonder.


We enforce published rules (Forum Rules and Guidelines)...which rule do you suspect is being violated?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @Dogbert_is_fat where r u?


Took time off. Learnt the other day that forum regular Steelerswit passed away last week at 56 years old. Kinda hits home for me and my own memories of my elder brother's passing bugged me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> he's around. He asked me to research on king neptune.


...and? You found anything about the relationship between hazing rituals and King Neptune?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think Galaga's name is Göran (a very commen Swedish namn).
> 
> But my target with the Linne's trail sign
> was OoO's one and only Jörgen. My mistake.
> ...


dont they have names already?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> underscore apparently. It's all smokes and mirrors. I am by no means popular nor wish to be. I wanna fly under the radar and i have zero marketing budget.


Yet you're posting in every thread. That's what makes you popular.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ...and? You found anything about the relationship between hazing rituals and King Neptune?


spongebob and line-crossing ceremony

oddly enough, in one of the threads, someone posted an early poster for Omega depicting King Neptune and the equator.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It's also why even though I got my vax, I'm still behaving as if I didn't. I don't want to bring it home to MrsBS (and potentially Norman). I know that guidance is out that says vaxxed people can get back to normal activities, but I'll err on the side of safety.


I hear but of course I did all that... Mrs BT and all my family already vaxxed too. But I suspect the studies underway will show unlikely you can transmit.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yet you're posting in every thread. That's what makes you popular.


maybe i should lay low. My closest brush with being popular here is creating two "popular" threads yesterday.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> BT your guess is as good as mine.  Of course the only way to have determined whether or not you had a CV19 infection would have been to have obtained a nasopharyngeal swab although loss of sense of smell with concomitant altered taste would be suggestive you did have an almost asymptomatic CV19 infection.


Well didn't do that and honestly I figured antibody test useless at this point. My smeller isn't too good on good days so probably wouldn't have noticed that much. 
Just interesting in general.
LOL remember the good old days: we need more testing... More testing will allow us to open schools etc. I thought that was silly at the time and...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It's also why even though I got my vax, I'm still behaving as if I didn't. I don't want to bring it home to MrsBS (and potentially Norman). I know that guidance is out that says vaxxed people can get back to normal activities, but I'll err on the side of safety.


Once Mrs BS vaxxed get the hell out and go..


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> So you guys are using a thread as an ongoing chat room... How is it possibly be allowed? Just wonder.


It's the most famous thread in watch history. I'm a founding member and depending upon my mood I've insulted nearly everyone. I then take a look at myself and then try on some of my watches and apologise before insulting them again.

And the godfather of the thread is @sportura.

I freakin couldn't stand him at first but now I've grown to like him and we keep in touch, all be it on a cyber level and despite him being banned for the 3rd time I know he will return.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Took time off. Learnt the other day that forum regular Steelerswit passed away last week at 56 years old. Kinda hits home for me and my own memories of my elder brother's passing bugged me.


Hear you... I mowed lawn today first time 2021.. I half expected to hear BTWD bark when I powered off. My elder brother I don't think about much. So I'm weird.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I hear but of course I did all that... Mrs BT and all my family already vaxxed too. But I suspect the studies underway will show unlikely you can transmit.


I hope so, yeah.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Once Mrs BS vaxxed get the hell out and go..


We might be ready in time for Top Gun 2!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Maybe @CMSgt Bo will respond to your inquiry.


I did wonder if that was wise... Summoning the man.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So, if we were to meet up, what would you introduce yourself as? Gordon or Goran?
> 
> Would you be Goran if it wasn't in a work/professional context?
> 
> Does your driving license / passport lists you as Gordon?


Dog, I think you should direct those questions to Sappie. He's a big fan.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The glorious sun has risen over here on the international dateline and it's Easter Sunday.
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to wish all my OoO brothers a very Blessed and Happy Easter to y'all.


Praise our Lord and savior, ***** H. Christ!

OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> We might be ready in time for Top Gun 2!


We have 4 more trips planned atm. I'm going to miss those quiet times flying. When there was 2 tsa agents for every flier. Dogs sniffing at you and folks feeling you up cause they had nothing to do. Right @manofrolex ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gentlemen 

I need glasses for reading only and using the computer. Would you recommend laser surgery? My optometrist reckons that if I get it my long distance will fade.

I’d rather be long sighted than short sighted.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> Weather is supposed to be warmer tomorrow so we've postponed Easter until then. Just found out that one of my daughter's is expecting again. That'll make four grandkids by October.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Congratulations


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I need glasses for reading only and using the computer. Would you recommend laser surgery? My optometrist reckons that if I get it my long distance will fade.
> 
> I'd rather be long sighted than short sighted.


No... I was blessed with perfect vision but I my 50s started to fade some. Did have prescip for a while for close. Last eye exam doc said just use 1.5 readers for closeup. I have stared at more computer screens than most for many years. But personally I do not want lasik I would rather wear glasses if I need for long distance. Ymmv


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hear you... I mowed lawn today first time 2021.. I half expected to hear BTWD bark when I powered off. My elder brother I don't think about much. So I'm weird.


It's the relationship you had with BTWD and not had with your brother. For me, he was always there and we played when young. Then grew up and we did our own things but we always caught up. Then the dreaded phone call came 

I took this week off for some time of reflection.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's the most famous thread in watch history. I'm a founding member and depending upon my mood I've insulted nearly everyone. I then take a look at myself and then try on some of my watches and apologise before insulting them again.
> 
> And the godfather of the thread is @sportura.
> 
> I freakin couldn't stand him at first but now I've grown to like him and we keep in touch, all be it on a cyber level and despite him being banned for the 3rd time I know he will return.


Unless you have his cell phone number, keeping in touch on PM is useless if he's not able to log in.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I did wonder if that was wise... Summoning the man.


LOL. You'll find out soon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dog, I think you should direct those questions to Sappie. He's a big fan.


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Praise our Lord and savior, ***** H. Christ!
> 
> OoO Baby!


I was trying not to be too religious in case we flouted the forum rule no.7


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I need glasses for reading only and using the computer. Would you recommend laser surgery? My optometrist reckons that if I get it my long distance will fade.
> 
> I'd rather be long sighted than short sighted.


The laser surgery is not permanent and it will not last. Best is for you to just get reading glasses like the rest of us old folks. 

Besides, have you ever seen an ophthalmologist not wearing glasses? Every single one I see wears glasses. You would think if the procedure is so good, they'll all have undergone the procedure themselves?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Took time off. Learnt the other day that forum regular Steelerswit passed away last week at 56 years old. Kinda hits home for me and my own memories of my elder brother's passing bugged me.


It hit me too, he was talking about retirement and then this happened. I turned 60 in November but have not worked since May last year, working in Disabilities, dealing with piss poor management and COVID did me in professionally.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Passport says Goran, D/L says Gordon.
> 
> Reason being is that Serbian speaking people know how to pronounce it properly. Most non Serbian speaking pronounce it as
> 
> ...


OK Gordo it is.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The laser surgery is not permanent and it will not last. Best is for you to just get reading glasses like the rest of us old folks.
> 
> Besides, have you ever seen an ophthalmologist not wearing glasses? Every single one I see wears glasses. You would think if the procedure is so good, they'll all have undergone the procedure themselves?


I decided not to mention friends who had problems... Suspect most go well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah. I'll give it a shot. One of the regular trades person that comes round to my house is also Goran. I will ask him how it's pronounced properly and I will give it a go. Always good to be able to honour your friends by pronouncing their names properly and not bastardising it.


Probably need to pronounce Goran like you had a mouth full of marbles.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I hear but of course I did all that... Mrs BT and all my family already vaxxed too. But I suspect the studies underway will show unlikely you can transmit.


Little to no question in my mind vaccinations are the key. Probably best to continue wearing masks in public since it has become the established norm and socially accepted thing to do.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I need glasses for reading only and using the computer. Would you recommend laser surgery? My optometrist reckons that if I get it my long distance will fade.
> 
> I'd rather be long sighted than short sighted.


My brother-in-law had laser surgery and his vision I worse. I use reading glasses for reading and computer and I will never have corrective surgery.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> It hit me too, he was talking about retirement and then this happened. I turned 60 in November but have not worked since May last year, working in Disabilities, dealing with piss poor management and COVID did me in professionally.


I'm 46 my chick is 43 we just had a baby and our carrers, our businesses are in complete disarray. Just a mess. A childhood friend of mine passed away 2 months ago. He wasn't the healthiest guy walking the earth. Neither am I for that matter. I gotta lose 50 pounds and have HBP.. It still hurts none the less. 45 years old and a pulmonary embolism did him in.

OoO Baby!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> maybe i should lay low. My closest brush with being popular here is creating two "popular" threads yesterday.


IMHO you should flaunt your popularity. You have become the face of the entire WUS community and should rock your newfound fame.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> We have 4 more trips planned atm. I'm going to miss those quiet times flying. When there was 2 tsa agents for every flier. Dogs sniffing at you and folks feeling you up cause they had nothing to do. Right @manofrolex ?


Gone next week but it is getting busier and busier flight wise for sure


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Little to no question in my mind vaccinations are the key. Probably best to continue wearing masks in public since it has become the established norm and socially accepted thing to do.


I currently wear masks where required. This area has never been a hot bed of compliance and becoming less so daily. Our governor unlikely to remove mandate soon but doesn't matter. 
Our indoors restaurant supposed to be 75% but you can guess what the owners did as of Friday a week ago. 
Most of the states I travel to already removed mandates. I wear my modified cap so it's always available. If store or restaurant requires, I pop it on.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Took time off. Learnt the other day that forum regular Steelerswit passed away last week at 56 years old. Kinda hits home for me and my own memories of my elder brother's passing bugged me.


Sorry about your brother Sir Dog.

Forums are great as we can use common interests to reach out to the world and interact with people well outside our usual social circle.

The downside is that we often don't really get to *know* people we interact frequently with on the forums, other than on a superficial level. Dave was one of those people on the forums who did reach out via PM, and try to get to know people on a personal level, and I welcomed and enjoyed my personal interactions with him.

Of course, OoO is an exception to everything I just wrote, and it's the participants that make it so...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I did wonder if that was wise... Summoning the man.


Nothing, and I mean nothing, escapes the all seeing eye of our Big Toe.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I need glasses for reading only and using the computer. Would you recommend laser surgery? My optometrist reckons that if I get it my long distance will fade.
> 
> I'd rather be long sighted than short sighted.


No. I recommend computer (intermediate progressive) glasses and no laser surgery. And this advice is coming from a surgeon who is a hammer and everything looks like a nail.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> No... I was blessed with perfect vision but I my 50s started to fade some. Did have prescip for a while for close. Last eye exam doc said just use 1.5 readers for closeup. I have stared at more computer screens than most for many years. But personally I do not want lasik I would rather wear glasses if I need for long distance. Ymmv


#neverreadahead. My only comment is brilliant minds think alike.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's the relationship you had with BTWD and not had with your brother. For me, he was always there and we played when young. Then grew up and we did our own things but we always caught up. Then the dreaded phone call came
> 
> I took this week off for some time of reflection.


Can't like that news. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> dont they have names already?


Say hello to Michael...










(He's the one who didn't land on the moon)...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Took time off. Learnt the other day that forum regular Steelerswit passed away last week at 56 years old. Kinda hits home for me and my own memories of my elder brother's passing bugged me.


condolences, sir


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The laser surgery is not permanent and it will not last. Best is for you to just get reading glasses like the rest of us old folks.
> 
> Besides, have you ever seen an ophthalmologist not wearing glasses? Every single one I see wears glasses. You would think if the procedure is so good, they'll all have undergone the procedure themselves?


#nevereverreadahead.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Say hello to Michael...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if he didnt stay on board, they might not have come back.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> It hit me too, he was talking about retirement and then this happened. I turned 60 in November but have not worked since May last year, working in Disabilities, dealing with piss poor management and COVID did me in professionally.


Been a really tough year for a lot of people.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I did wonder if that was wise... Summoning the man.


Quoting a summons, repeats the summons.

Ask @Gunnar_917 how I know...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I need glasses for reading only and using the computer. Would you recommend laser surgery? My optometrist reckons that if I get it my long distance will fade.
> 
> I'd rather be long sighted than short sighted.


Good question.

I'm the same and getting curious about this as well...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I currently wear masks where required. This area has never been a hot bed of compliance and becoming less so daily. Our governor unlikely to remove mandate soon but doesn't matter.
> Our indoors restaurant supposed to be 75% but you can guess what the owners did as of Friday a week ago.
> Most of the states I travel to already removed mandates. I wear my modified cap so it's always available. If store or restaurant requires, I pop it on.


Our governor released mask mandates recently but most people still wear them ((except millennials).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Our governor released mask mandates recently but most people still wear them ((except millennials).


here we wear double face masks and face shields.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Our governor released mask mandates recently but most people still wear them ((except millennials).


Not here and it's not millenials.. Now I don't know who has been vaxxed or not but I do know a few at our local eatery..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> here we wear double face masks and face shields.


Face shields long ago proven pretty worthless.

By themselves..


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Having an Easter GTG with my relatives. Gonna be hard work putting up with various personality quirks.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Having an Easter GTG with my relatives. Gonna be hard work putting up with various personality quirks.


That's family


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> I'm 46 my chick is 43 we just had a baby and our carrers, our businesses are in complete disarray. Just a mess. A childhood friend of mine passed away 2 months ago. He wasn't the healthiest guy walking the earth. Neither am I for that matter. I gotta lose 50 pounds and have HBP.. It still hurts none the less. *45 years old and a pulmonary embolism did him in.*
> 
> OoO Baby!


Scary news.

Condolences on your loss...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Face shields long ago proven pretty worthless.
> 
> By themselves..


i agree. Practical use for me is it helps prevent you from touching your face when outside. Otherwise, i think a face mask should suffice. But our government requires face shields as well.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> if he didnt stay on board, they might not have come back.


That's why I like him.

Diminutive, under the radar, often ignored, but functional and just gets the job done...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> That's family


Yep. I have an uncle who can't freaking make a short comment about anything. Everything has to be a 90 minute speech. One way convo and I zone out mentally and take myself to a better place.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I need glasses for reading only and using the computer. Would you recommend laser surgery? My optometrist reckons that if I get it my long distance will fade.
> 
> I'd rather be long sighted than short sighted.


No, don't get it. Although I've worn glasses almost all my life, I was informed that even if I got eye surgery, I'd still need reading glasses after age 40. And right on cue, my optometrist first suggested bifocals or readers after I turned 41, so I've had a set of readers for several years already.

I'd say that the tradeoff of occasionally wearing reading glasses is worth not messing with eyeball surgery.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i agree. Practical use for me is it helps prevent you from touching your face when outside. Otherwise, i think a face mask should suffice. But our government requires face shields as well.


True a mask will stop you from picking your nose lol. Course someone will eventually point out don't take advice from usa. 
Only thing I still look at is daily stats for usa. Interestingly the big numbers ATM here are largely those states which were locked down the tightest. It just waits for you to stick your head out. 
USA now something like 40% over 18 vaxxed


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Yep. I have an uncle who can't freaking make a short comment about anything. Everything has to be a 90 minute speech. One way convo and I zone out mentally and take myself to a better place.


But the nice part is he fills the empty space.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> I'm 46 my chick is 43 we just had a baby and our carrers, our businesses are in complete disarray. Just a mess. A childhood friend of mine passed away 2 months ago. He wasn't the healthiest guy walking the earth. Neither am I for that matter. I gotta lose 50 pounds and have HBP.. It still hurts none the less. 45 years old and a pulmonary embolism did him in.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Yikes.

MrsBS is studying sonography, so I'm just now learning about embolisms and what they do. Simply scary stuff.

Best of luck with the businesses. I can only imagine the stress you're dealing with.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> No, don't get it. Although I've worn glasses almost all my life, I was informed that even if I got eye surgery, I'd still need reading glasses after age 40. And right on cue, my optometrist first suggested bifocals or readers after I turned 41, so I've had a set of readers for several years already.
> 
> I'd say that the tradeoff of occasionally wearing reading glasses is worth not messing with eyeball surgery.


my dad surprised that i went thru law school with my eyesight perfect. Then when i hit 40, old age beckoned. needed reading glasses since then.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Congratulations sir. That's my real dream. To have grandkids while i am still healthy.


My dream is just to still be healthy. I don't think I could live long enough to have grandchildren since there's more than one step involved.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Who needs any frickin' makeup??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> My dream is just to still be healthy. I don't think I could live long enough to have grandchildren since there's more than one step involved.


yes sir. And a part of me also doesnt want to rush the intermediate steps.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> he's around. He asked me to research on king neptune.












King Neptune lives in Virginia Beach now. ?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I need glasses for reading only and using the computer. Would you recommend laser surgery? My optometrist reckons that if I get it my long distance will fade.
> 
> I'd rather be long sighted than short sighted.


I wouldn't. I used reading glasses for a few months and then went to get regular glasses because I got tired of putting them on and off. Eventually I switched to prescription sunglasses, too, so I could read maps while I'm backpacking without switching glasses. As long as that keeps working, I'm not letting anyone mess with my eyes until it's time for cataract surgery.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> ...and? You found anything about the relationship between hazing rituals and King Neptune?


Pollywog or Shellback


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> True a mask will stop you from picking your nose lol. Course someone will eventually point out don't take advice from usa.
> Only thing I still look at is daily stats for usa. Interestingly the big numbers ATM here are largely those states which were locked down the tightest. It just waits for you to stick your head out.
> *USA now something like 40% over 18 vaxxed*


That's a good result so quickly, and hopefully will continue getting better...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Pollywog or Shellback


Godfrey.

I am a Shellback, as well as a Blue Nose (Arctic Circle) and Order of the Ditch (Panama Canal).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> King Neptune lives in Virginia Beach now. ?


is he ariel's father?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> No. I recommend computer (intermediate progressive) glasses and no laser surgery. And this advice is coming from a surgeon who is a hammer and everything looks like a nail.


I have computer glasses. They're odd at first, especially to get up and walk a bit with, but they are good once one adapts.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> I have computer glasses. They're odd at first, especially to get up and walk a bit with, but they are good once one adapts.


My computer progressives are by far the most useful glasses I own. I use them reading glasses as well as for my desktop.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> My computer progressives are by far the most useful glasses I own. I use them reading glasses as well as for my desktop.


Agreed. I bought a second pair to leave at work all the time. Haha, now I have two pair at home.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> is he ariel's father?


Don't have kids, so I don't know much about Ariel.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Any good walking frame recommendations homies? Hand brakes or no-brake frame? What’s the forum consensus? Looking for something that’s timeless and going for a ‘street’ vibe too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Any good walking frame recommendations homies? Hand brakes or no-brake frame? What's the forum consensus? Looking for something that's timeless and going for a 'street' vibe too.


I don't have a walker yet


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> Any good walking frame recommendations homies? Hand brakes or no-brake frame? What's the forum consensus? Looking for something that's timeless and going for a 'street' vibe too.


My mom's can be used as a seat when she needs to rest. That's a helpful feature for her.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> *My mom's can* be used as a seat when she needs to rest. That's a helpful feature for her.


isn't that true of all cans?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> isn't that true of all cans?


Like this...










not this...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your mom's can is pretty nice


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> your mom's can is pretty nice


Random Creative Commons internet find fir illustrative purposes https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5033125761_78b6a546bb.jpg


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Random Creative Commons internet find fir illustrative purposes https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5033125761_78b6a546bb.jpg


odd you just keep links to cans on your computer ? hmm


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> odd you just keep links to cans on your computer ? hmm


Was still on clipboard after being found and used several moments age for the previous re*BUTT*al.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Just because
> 
> View attachment 15805573


That there is the paw of a Viking!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We enforce published rules (Forum Rules and Guidelines)...which rule do you suspect is being violated?


Were we reported?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> IMHO you should flaunt your popularity. You have become the face of the entire WUS community and should rock your newfound fame.


Pongster has already been featured in watch books.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Were we reported?


Not exactly. Someone posted something along the lines of "this is a chat room, how is the thread not closed" and someone summoned the Sarge to explain we weren't breaking rules


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Random Creative Commons internet find fir illustrative purposes https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5033125761_78b6a546bb.jpg


You guys ever do an image search using random numbers followed by .jpeg?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A nice meal, no occasion! Tried a bit of everything!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Took time off. Learnt the other day that forum regular Steelerswit passed away last week at 56 years old. Kinda hits home for me and my own memories of my elder brother's passing bugged me.


Sorry to hear Bro Dog


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who needs any frickin' makeup??
> 
> View attachment 15805795


So you are saying she's on a panel discussion or press conference without makeup? Seriously doubt that!

That said, I'm sure she looks great without makeup.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I wouldn't. I used reading glasses for a few months and then went to get regular glasses because I got tired of putting them on and off. Eventually I switched to prescription sunglasses, too, so I could read maps while I'm backpacking without switching glasses. As long as that keeps working, I'm not letting anyone mess with my eyes until it's time for cataract surgery.


Got cataract surgery scheduled for April 13 and 20.

Looking forward to kissing corrective lenses good bye!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> A nice meal, no occasion! Tried a bit of everything!


I see you waited for your date to use the ladies room before you took pics!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> Any good walking frame recommendations homies? Hand brakes or no-brake frame? What's the forum consensus? Looking for something that's timeless and going for a 'street' vibe too.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Took time off. Learnt the other day that forum regular Steelerswit passed away last week at 56 years old. Kinda hits home for me and my own memories of my elder brother's passing bugged me.


I had heard about that. Sadly, I had never interacted with him. First I heard was in the post about his passing


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> A nice meal, no occasion! Tried a bit of everything!


so what's prognosis based on what she ordered?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I see you waited for your date to use the ladies room before you took pics!


Actually just with family, tonight  but yes, I did wait


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> so what's prognosis based on what she ordered?


Was with family, tonight


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> View attachment 15805931


where does the o2 tank go?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Was with family, tonight


ooops. my bad.

well, aint she future family?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Were we reported?


Apparently the member didn't look at who started (this incarnation of) the thread.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not exactly. Someone posted something along the lines of "this is a chat room, how is the thread not closed" and someone summoned the Sarge to explain we weren't breaking rules


Maybe the user was confused because we weren't slamming Rolex and speculating about future values.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> ooops. my bad.
> 
> well, aint she future family?


Very early on&#8230; so who knows!

It is funny though, we went to elementary school together, didn't really speak, and then randomly reconnected about a month ago. And seems to be a good amount of chemistry from day 1, like we were kids again haha (even though we weren't even very close in elementary)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Got cataract surgery scheduled for April 13 and 20.
> 
> Looking forward to kissing corrective lenses good bye!


Good luck! My dad recently had his done at age 83 and had no complications. I think he still wears glasses, though.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Very early on&#8230; so who knows!
> 
> It is funny though, we went to elementary school together, didn't really speak, and then randomly reconnected about a month ago. And seems to be a good amount of chemistry from day 1, like we were kids again haha (even though we weren't even very close in elementary)


and both of you like watches. that's a good thing i suppose.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> Good luck! My dad recently had his done at age 83 and had no complications. I think he still wears glasses, though.


my father in law also has his late 70s. His only regret was not doing it sooner.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> where does the o2 tank go?


Aftermarket options are probably plentiful...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> and both of you like watches. that's a good thing i suppose.


Yup! (Or it could be _very_ dangerous if we end up with each other down the line )

Thankfully we have more to talk about than just watches!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup! (Or it could be _very_ dangerous if we end up with each other down the line )
> 
> Thankfully we have more to talk about than just watches!


re watches, you can ask tips from Sappie.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Very early on&#8230; so who knows!
> 
> It is funny though, we went to elementary school together, didn't really speak, and then randomly reconnected about a month ago. And seems to be a good amount of chemistry from day 1, like we were kids again haha (even though we weren't even very close in elementary)


Did you meet her like this?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> You guys ever do an image search using random numbers followed by .jpeg?


No but sounds gutsy.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you meet her like this?


Hahah no &#8230; she actually slid into my instragram DMs as a reply to one of my food photos


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> Good luck! My dad recently had his done at age 83 and had no complications. I think he still wears glasses, though.


Thanks!!! I'm 54, which is early-ish but not unheard of. I'll still need readers at some point, but that's okay. My vision has been crap since age 7, with a heavy prescription and astigmatism, so this will be very rejuvenating.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> and both of you like watches. that's a good thing i suppose.


Umm....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup! (Or it could be _very_ dangerous if we end up with each other down the line )
> 
> Thankfully we have more to talk about than just watches!


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> re watches, you can ask tips from Sappie.


Really nra


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> It hit me too, he was talking about retirement and then this happened. I turned 60 in November but have not worked since May last year, working in Disabilities, dealing with piss poor management and COVID did me in professionally.


Yeah, same as my elder brother. He had a plan to save up for retirement and all these things he wanted to do. Bam, gone just like that. Changed my whole outlook on life that I will eat all I want and drink all I want. First thing I did was make a will too. LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Probably need to pronounce Goran like you had a mouth full of marbles.


Sounded like Goh-run-eh


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My brother-in-law had laser surgery and his vision I worse. I use reading glasses for reading and computer and I will never have corrective surgery.


It is not fail safe.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Oops!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I'm 46 my chick is 43 we just had a baby and our carrers, our businesses are in complete disarray. Just a mess. A childhood friend of mine passed away 2 months ago. He wasn't the healthiest guy walking the earth. Neither am I for that matter. I gotta lose 50 pounds and have HBP.. It still hurts none the less. 45 years old and a pulmonary embolism did him in.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Still not too late to get yourself into shape. Your older self will thank you for the choice you make today, brother Thomas


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sorry about your brother Sir Dog.
> 
> Forums are great as we can use common interests to reach out to the world and interact with people well outside our usual social circle.
> 
> ...


I am happy that we also contact each other outside WUS.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> A nice meal, no occasion! Tried a bit of everything!


Ummm, are you gonna finish those fries?😉😉


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nothing, and I mean nothing, escapes the all seeing eye of our Big Toe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Can't like that news. My sincere condolences.


Thanks. That was a while back already. Life has moved on but sometimes I think about it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, same as my elder brother. He had a plan to save up for retirement and all these things he wanted to do. Bam, gone just like that. Changed my whole outlook on life that I will eat all I want and drink all I want. First thing I did was make a will too. LOL


We've had wills for many years...modified as needed as family grew. There are many things that one needs to check and prepare for in USA to minimize problems for those left behind. I "think" I've thought of most. Funeral specs including buying all the stuff ahead is good too. I created something I named "Death Roadmap" mainly for mrs BT as to what/how to address in order of importance. How to get rid of watches is in that list (also letting you yahoos know I'm gone too). Preparation is important for those left behind. People tend to think of money and real estate but there's a lot of other stuff.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Say hello to Michael...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He flew?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. That was a while back already. Life has moved on but sometimes I think about it.


How old was he?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Having an Easter GTG with my relatives. Gonna be hard work putting up with various personality quirks.


Enjoy!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Maybe the user was confused because we weren't slamming Rolex and speculating about future values.


Probably couldn't handle the surrealism of that.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Ummm, are you gonna finish those fries?


Honestly might have been the best part of the meal! (Not saying the meat and lobster was bad, just the fries were _really_ on point!)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


May as well upgrade a little while you have the engine out.

A couple of upgraded KKK turbo's will do nicely...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am happy that we also contact each other outside WUS.


Definitely!

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> We've had wills for many years...modified as needed as family grew. There are many things that one needs to check and prepare for in USA to minimize problems for those left behind. I "think" I've thought of most. Funeral specs including buying all the stuff ahead is good too. I created something I named "Death Roadmap" mainly for mrs BT as to what/how to address in order of importance. How to get rid of watches is in that list (also letting you yahoos know I'm gone too). Preparation is important for those left behind. People tend to think of money and real estate but there's a lot of other stuff.


This is so true.

Was having a discussion with one of Mrs B5's relatives recently with regards to the issues they have had since parents passed on and siblings fighting over what's left.

Apparently, even clearly documented and written wills can be contested and won on the basis of not enough support provided for deadbeat loser, who sues on the basis of "needing" a larger share due to a previous history of incompetence with finances!

I'm planning on giving almost everything potentially contentious away while I'm still here, and hoping that my kids will allow me to "borrow" their stuff until I pass...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He flew?


Yes.
And he orbited, and he waited...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> Maybe the user was confused because we weren't slamming Rolex and speculating about future values.


Is that what we are *meant* to be doing?
I'll comply then.

Rolex : Bad
Sell to me cheap...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> This is so true.
> 
> Was having a discussion with one of Mrs B5's relatives recently with regards to the issues they have had since parents passed on and siblings fighting over what's left.
> 
> ...


never do that.....as I told Mrs BT (our kids are great) as long as you control the pursestrings no one can put you away..


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

It deems that Breitling is having a Breitling Summit podcast on April 6th, one day before the Rolexes are released.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> never do that.....as I told Mrs BT (our kids are great) as long as you control the pursestrings no one can put you away..


Maybe. I intend on retaining enough to support myself and Mrs B5, just give away all the extra stuff, like watches and jewellery, so they can enjoy while we are still here.

Properties and investments are held in trust with already determined beneficiaries and protected somewhat that way...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> It deems that Breitling is having a Breitling Summit podcast on April 6th, one day before the Rolexes are released.


Godfrey.

Sarcasm on. I hope the Breitling releases don't overshadow the new Explorer II.🙄


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Maybe. I intend on retaining enough to support myself and Mrs B5, just give away all the extra stuff, like watches and jewellery, so they can enjoy while we are still here.
> 
> Properties and investments are held in trust with already determined beneficiaries and protected somewhat that way...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


lot of people forget primary AND secondary beneficiaries.... they overlook they may go together... 
my children don't really want for anything so..


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All threads are chats Michael. It goes on as long as it's open. And I hope that you're having a good weekend


For a long time I saw members with signatures with "OoO" and been wondering what it meant. Then one day this week I finally saw the thread in the What's New home page. Yes, I am a noob.  Just a simple question, no harm done. Sorry for the intrusion. Anyway, carry on!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> For a long time I saw members with signatures with "OoO" and been wondering what it meant. Then one day this week I finally saw the thread in the What's New home page. Yes, I am a noob.  Just a simple question, no harm done. Anyway, carry on!


stick around...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> For a long time I saw members with signatures with "OoO" and been wondering what it meant. Then one day this week I finally saw the thread in the What's New home page. Yes, I am a noob.  Just a simple question, no harm done. Sorry for the intrusion. Anyway, carry on!


No intrusion! Enjoy the convo!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Pollywog or Shellback


Shellback bro. Man, my seafaring days was so long ago. I sometimes wondered what life would be if I made it a career. LOL, would prove divorced three times and life in a mess like some of my friends.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Any good walking frame recommendations homies? Hand brakes or no-brake frame? What's the forum consensus? Looking for something that's timeless and going for a 'street' vibe too.


Don't use one but I have observed that handbrake ones will maintain it steady and keep them stable.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> My mom's can be used as a seat when she needs to rest. That's a helpful feature for her.


That's most common in Australia


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> So you are saying she's on a panel discussion or press conference without makeup? Seriously doubt that!
> 
> That said, I'm sure she looks great without makeup.


Haven't taken a mega-close look but it sure doesn't like she has any makeup on, but yeah you're probably right on both points.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> ...
> That said, I'm sure she looks great without makeup.


Exhibit A...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> For a long time I saw members with signatures with "OoO" and been wondering what it meant. Then one day this week I finally saw the thread in the What's New home page. Yes, I am a noob.  Just a simple question, no harm done. Sorry for the intrusion. Anyway, carry on!


stick around sir. This is the thread where you will not be out of place nor off topic.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> For a long time I saw members with signatures with "OoO" and been wondering what it meant. Then one day this week I finally saw the thread in the What's New home page. Yes, I am a noob.  Just a simple question, no harm done. Sorry for the intrusion. Anyway, carry on!


No harm done, indeed. Hang around. We're pretty friendly.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No harm done, indeed. Hang around. We're pretty friendly.


we are pretty and we are friendly.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> we are pretty and we are friendly.


Pretty? Sure.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


>


Okay, that Gif is weirding me out!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Exhibit A...
> 
> View attachment 15805996


Perhaps in that instance she wants everyone to think she has no makeup. 

Women....

Or she actually doesn't have make up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, that Gif is weirding me out!


59 always refers to Sgt as the Big Toe


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 59 always refers to Sgt as the Big Toe


what's the etymology of that sir? Just curious.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Preparation is important for those left behind. People tend to think of money and real estate but there's a lot of other stuff.


That is true. Wise words.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Exhibit A...
> 
> View attachment 15805996


heard of The Serpent?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> lot of people forget primary AND secondary beneficiaries.... they overlook they may go together...
> my children don't really want for anything so..


I have got all sorts of permutations that I can think of and the last step is all goes to church.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> For a long time I saw members with signatures with "OoO" and been wondering what it meant. Then one day this week I finally saw the thread in the What's New home page. Yes, I am a noob.  Just a simple question, no harm done. Sorry for the intrusion. Anyway, carry on!


Stick around if you like what you see.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Stick around if you like what you see.


twss


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> what's the etymology of that sir? Just curious.


I think it's a Sergeant Hulka reference.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I think it's a Sergeant Hulka reference.


another kindly google moment for me


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> another kindly google moment for me


godfrey

stripes

i liked that movie. The relevant quote didnt leave an imprint on me obviously.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Shellback bro. Man, my seafaring days was so long ago. I sometimes wondered what life would be if I made it a career. LOL, would prove divorced three times and life in a mess like some of my friends.


If you had you'd know the time goes by way too quick, at least it did for me. After 30 years I only had one practice marriage and 8 PCS moves to endure...and no sea duty!

We had our own time-honored rituals for newbies crossing the Equator for the first time. During those flights I'd wonder what they'd tell my next of kin if there was an inflight mishap and they found my body at the bottom of a smoking hole with 6 other crew members wearing nothing but combat boots. ?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> If you had you'd know the time goes by way too quick, at least it did for me. After 30 years I only had one practice marriage and 8 PCS moves to endure...and no sea duty!
> 
> We had our own time-honored rituals for newbies crossing the Equator for the first time. During those flights I'd wonder what they'd tell my next of kin if there was an inflight mishap and they found my body at the bottom of a smoking hole with 6 other crew members wearing nothing but combat boots. 🤣


I thankfully never endured an airborne ritual. A few terrestrial and maritime ceremonies just about did me in. OK, one of them did conclude being escorted to the tarmac and up the steps, after which I successfully impersonated a normal human being for six hours.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> For a long time I saw members with signatures with "OoO" and been wondering what it meant. Then one day this week I finally saw the thread in the What's New home page. Yes, I am a noob.  Just a simple question, no harm done. Sorry for the intrusion. Anyway, carry on!


Fresh blood always welcome.

Bring your sense of humour...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> stick around...


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> we are *pretty* and we are friendly.


Speak for yourself.

How people react when they see me...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> what's the etymology of that sir? Just curious.


Just a guess,

but that's what goes farthest up your a$$ when kicked.

Sergeants are meant to be the disciplinarians in the army...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I think it's a Sergeant Hulka reference.


#neverreadahead.

Ok, my guess was way off then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead.
> 
> Ok, my guess was way off then...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


actually, your guess would be on point somehow. Just couldnt put a finger on it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> actually, your guess would be on point somehow. Just couldnt put a finger on it.







I was kinda close though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I was kinda close though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


yes you were. So close. Less than a foot close.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> yes you were. So close. Less than a foot close.


Just the length of a big toe off...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> So you guys are using a thread as an ongoing chat room... How is it possibly be allowed? Just wonder.


Try the shallows before diving into the deep end of OoO

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I'm 46 my chick is 43 we just had a baby and our carrers, our businesses are in complete disarray. Just a mess. A childhood friend of mine passed away 2 months ago. He wasn't the healthiest guy walking the earth. Neither am I for that matter. I gotta lose 50 pounds and have HBP.. It still hurts none the less. 45 years old and a pulmonary embolism did him in.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Congrats on having a child!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sorry about your brother Sir Dog.
> 
> Forums are great as we can use common interests to reach out to the world and interact with people well outside our usual social circle.
> 
> ...


I've worn a mask once. Helped my son and girlfriend move to Stockholm about a month ago and his GFs grandmother handed me one when I entered the apartment. What a pain in the arse.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Took time off. Learnt the other day that forum regular Steelerswit passed away last week at 56 years old. Kinda hits home for me and my own memories of my elder brother's passing bugged me.


Oh no I missed this apparently... condolences bro Dog.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Fresh blood always welcome.
> 
> Bring your sense of humour...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


This used to be the image we'd post....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Oh no I missed this apparently... condolences bro Dog.


Thanks. It's been a while already. Pain is gone but fond memories remain. Such is life.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. It's been a while already. Pain is gone but fond memories remain. Such is life.


Yes. Life goes on eh. Still, losing one that's close to our hearts is a loss that can be described with words.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This used to be the image we'd post....
> 
> View attachment 15806303


No need to change traditions.

Living in the past is what differentiates us from the progressive multitudes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This used to be the image we'd post....
> 
> View attachment 15806303


Still drinking my morning coffee. Hungry for steak and eggs now.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm 54, which is early-ish but not unheard of. I'll still need readers at some point, but that's okay. My vision has been crap since age 7, with a heavy prescription and astigmatism, so this will be very rejuvenating.


Wow, is Bro Sappie in for a pleasant shock when that fuzzy blob he has been dating snaps into focus and he realizes she IS as cute as she promised 

But her scheme to swap out all his watches for steinharts will be exposed!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 59 always refers to Sgt as the Big Toe


Another OoO member came up with that based on the movie "Stripes" referring to drill Sergeant Hulka.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I think it's a Sergeant Hulka reference.







#neverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Fresh blood always welcome.
> 
> Bring your sense of humour...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sense of humor is mandatory as well as thick skin.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> I was kinda close though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


#definitelynevereverreadahead

Stripes one of the all time funniest movies ever made.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We had our own time-honored rituals for newbies crossing the Equator for the first time. During those flights I'd wonder what they'd tell my next of kin if there was an inflight mishap and they found my body at the bottom of a smoking hole with 6 other crew members * wearing nothing but combat boots. *


That one stick around once the ladies showed up?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Sense of humor is mandatory as well as thick skin.


A sharp wit helps.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, is Bro Sappie in for a pleasant shock when that fuzzy blob he has been dating snaps into focus and he realizes she IS as cute as she promised
> 
> But her scheme to swap out all his watches for steinharts will be exposed!


I liked that you called her a fuzzy blob.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> heard of The Serpent?


Yup, just came out on Netflix. Seems like most of the reviews rave over the male lead's performance and she's only mentioned in passing. Oh well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, just came out on Netflix. Seems like most of the reviews rave over the male lead's performance and she's only mentioned in passing. Oh well.


Just in case anyone was wondering, this is who we're talking about.










😛😋😛😝


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday and less than a month from the 2021 NFL Draft!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

5959HH said:


> #definitelynevereverreadahead
> 
> Stripes one of the all time funniest movies ever made.


It came out just as we were finishing OCS... a bunch of us saw it on liberty shortly before graduation.... the end result was a lot of M16s being thrown into the air and NOT caught. An M16 hitting the deck in a squad bay may be one of the loudest noises on earth.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

jason10mm said:


> That one stick around once the ladies showed up?


things are different in the Air Force!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Delawareguy said:


> It came out just as we were finishing OCS... a bunch of us saw it on liberty shortly before graduation.... the end result was a lot of M16s being thrown into the air and NOT caught. An M16 hitting the deck in a squad bay may be one of the loudest noises on earth.


That's the fact, Jack!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> That's the fact, Jack!


ARRRR MEEEE TRAINING SIR!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Delawareguy said:


> things are different in the Air Force!


That's a bit of an understatement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Sense of humor is mandatory as well as thick skin.


i have silky smooth skin. Will that be OK?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, just came out on Netflix. Seems like most of the reviews rave over the male lead's performance and she's only mentioned in passing. Oh well.


yup, a pretty foil to the male protagonist.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Pongster said:


> yup, a pretty foil to the male protagonist.


We started watching The Serpent last night, if the pace doesn't pick up we may have to bail.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We started watching The Serpent last night, if the pace doesn't pick up we may have to bail.


am just in episode two so far sir


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> i have silky smooth skin. Will that be OK?


Silky smooth skin and thick skin aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Silky smooth skin and thick skin aren't mutually exclusive.


silky smooth thick skin just doesnt have that alliterative effect


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

But now that i typed it, the consecutive “th” sounds might work.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Silky smooth skin and thick skin aren't mutually exclusive.


Not sure about silky smooth skin but in the interest of science, I'm willing to confirm it one way or another.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure about silky smooth skin but in the interest of science, I'm willing to confirm it one way or another.
> 
> View attachment 15807019


Gf.

That's just the kind of guy I am...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i have silky smooth skin. Will that be OK?


Silky smooth skin is OK as long as said skin is thick too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Silky smooth skin is OK as long as said skin is thick too.


Kinda like a Rhino who looks after himself and moisturises regularly??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> That's a bit of an understatement.


Things are different in the US Navy too. However guys in the USMC are a breed apart. As a US Naval flight surgeon, I took care of both Naval and Marine Corps pilots. At the time I had the strong impression that Naval aviators thought of themselves as pilots first and officers second, whereas the reverse seemed true for USMC aviators.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15807103


Brother Pongster needs to change his avatar.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Brother Pongster needs to change his avatar.


But judging by the praise currently being heaped upon him, including suggestions he should be a president elect and a moderator of these hallowed forums, the big P for perfect is very fitting 🤔


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy Easter Brothers of the OoO!
I am finally back home at my home away from home. Cape May, NJ. It's a beautiful day to wear my new Ray Bans, and rock the G-Shock for the day. Omega Seamaster for the night























OoO Baby!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy Easter brothers. Of course I’m working today but it’s a beautiful day in industrial paradise. Lol


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Indeed happy Easter fellow watch weirdos.

Had a great day with my mother in law who I Havnt seen for a year, she has had both jabs now so it was good to see her, been a lonely year for her.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

I have found my spot and I'm in for the long haul.









OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> I have found my spot and I'm in for the long haul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stick with it... First of many I hope.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Stick with it... First of many I hope.


He's probably had more than one. He's not answering here anymore.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Waiting for my easter leg of lamb to roast on the rotisserie on the kamado joe

as you can see, it has been for abour 17 minutes ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Charlie is helping...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15807378
> 
> Charlie is helping...


My Charlie likes to help too...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

The Thomas J said:


> Happy Easter Brothers of the OoO!
> I am finally back home at my home away from home. Cape May, NJ. It's a beautiful day to wear my new Ray Bans, and rock the G-Shock for the day. Omega Seamaster for the night
> 
> OoO Baby!


Happy Easter!

Is that the Congress Hall Hotel?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> Is that the Congress Hall Hotel?


Somehow I zipped past his Cape May reference. That is definitely Congress Hall. I sure do miss being out and about down there. Maybe later this summer.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

turned out very good and moist at medium rare. Not very traditional but still good


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My Charlie likes to help too...
> 
> View attachment 15807485


Probably best that they do not meet....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15807628
> 
> 
> turned out very good and moist at medium rare. Not very traditional but still good


GF

Lagetha baked cauliflower with feta cheese and spinach, not my favorite but good.

supposedly healthy.....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15807634


Like my working dogs!.great picture are you enjoying your P01?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15807628
> 
> 
> turned out very good and moist at medium rare. Not very traditional but still good


GF


DaveandStu said:


> Like my working dogs!.great picture are you enjoying your P01?
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


on the fence....

it is a little top heavy with a lot of metal in the head and no bracelet to counteract it


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

But i like the “brutal” look of the P01.
Very toolish and zero bling


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

White bread tonight....

and Ardbeg...thanks 59'er for introducing Ardbeg into my minor collection


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> But i like the "brutal" look of the P01.
> Very toolish and zero bling


I've been working on a bracelet, however it wears well on a bund or with Isofrane if you wish to try them if haven't already.
The bund gives the bigger wrist wrap evenly and let's you not get a top heavy feel through the extended link arms..just a thought.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> White bread tonight....
> 
> and Ardbeg...thanks 59'er for introducing Ardbeg into my minor collection
> 
> View attachment 15807666


GF just realized that i posted two pics very similar.

that Ardbeg is obviously working.....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Things are different in the US Navy too. However guys in the USMC are a breed apart. As a US Naval flight surgeon, I took care of both Naval and Marine Corps pilots. At the time I had the strong impression that Naval aviators thought of themselves as pilots first and officers second, whereas the reverse seemed true for USMC aviators.


The Corps is indeed a religion. I got that sense and I've hardly ever gotten dirty, never mind gotten shot at.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> I've been working on a bracelet, however it wears well on a bund or with Isofrane if you wish to try them if haven't already.
> The bund gives the bigger wrist wrap evenly and let's you not get a top heavy feel through the extended link arms..just a thought.
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Might get a bund...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Might get a bund...
> 
> View attachment 15807682


Thats a great match, I had bund on my 69 speedy and it made it wear well.
If that is one from member AL9C1 it's Stella on that piece.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I've revisited this watch and thinking about selling 3 Seikos (the blue Willard, orange samurai and SKX007) to acquire it. The blue dial is one of the best I'v ever seen.

Thoughts?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> We've had wills for many years...modified as needed as family grew. There are many things that one needs to check and prepare for in USA to minimize problems for those left behind. I "think" I've thought of most. Funeral specs including buying all the stuff ahead is good too. I created something I named "Death Roadmap" mainly for mrs BT as to what/how to address in order of importance. How to get rid of watches is in that list (also letting you yahoos know I'm gone too). Preparation is important for those left behind. People tend to think of money and real estate but there's a lot of other stuff.


I'm discovering that right now going through my Mother's stuff, my two sisters are already fighting


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats a great match, I had bund on my 69 speedy and it made it wear well.
> If that is one from member AL9C1 it's Stella on that piece.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


From Aaron at combat straps


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I'm discovering that right now going through my Mother's stuff, my two sisters are already fighting


I think my sister and I will do rock-paper-scissors for our parents' stuff that's worth keeping.

Most of it, though, we want GONE.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I've revisited this watch and thinking about selling 3 Seikos (the blue Willard, orange samurai and SKX007) to acquire it. The blue dial is one of the best I'v ever seen.
> 
> Thoughts?


Saw irl at Toureau and it's quite nice. Well made. Bracelet don't know.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I've revisited this watch and thinking about selling 3 Seikos (the blue Willard, orange samurai and SKX007) to acquire it. The blue dial is one of the best I'v ever seen.
> 
> Thoughts?


I really like it. A local shop (the one that used to be a Rolex AD, but now carries Longines) has a couple colors and I don't really have any complaints. Although the one with the cutoff "3" (not in that vid) kinda bothers me.

Bro Dick said a couple months ago that he felt a big "meh" about them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I'm discovering that right now going through my Mother's stuff, my two sisters are already fighting


We have a daughter and a son so that helps. Mrs BT will specifically states all jewelry directly to daughter even if I'm alive. Equivalent money to son so he's going to win that one.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This isn't too shabby either


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Saw irl at Toureau and it's quite nice. Well made. Bracelet don't know.


Gf

It's a step up from Hamilton.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Quoting a summons, repeats the summons.
> 
> Ask @Gunnar_917 how I know...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


You sure do!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> This isn't too shabby either


Yep.. All of them that I looked at were quality timepieces.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> This isn't too shabby either


I prefer this to the other one you posted above, looks a lot classier

Bro of OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I've revisited this watch and thinking about selling 3 Seikos (the blue Willard, orange samurai and SKX007) to acquire it. The blue dial is one of the best I'v ever seen.
> 
> Thoughts?


Do it. Tastes change over time and it is inevitable that you will fall in love with a new watch. If you don't sell those, you will still end up buying the Longines. Evident from the fact that you've gone a full circle and come back to this Longines model.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I'm discovering that right now going through my Mother's stuff, my two sisters are already fighting


They will fight even if there's a will.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You sure do!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Like this?

@Gunnar_917


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Might get a bund...
> 
> View attachment 15807682


Not a fan but that one is quite nice. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i have silky smooth skin. Will that be OK?


Certainly.

You should shave your arm hair for better wrist shots...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> From Aaron at combat straps


Aaron is THE BEST.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure about silky smooth skin but in the interest of science, I'm willing to confirm it one way or another.
> 
> View attachment 15807019


Publish findings with pictures and video as supporting evidence please...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Aaron is THE BEST.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


second best, sir.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Publish findings with pictures and video as supporting evudence please...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


if testimonial evidence allowed, send Jenna to me. I will examine and make an affidavit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> White bread tonight....
> 
> and Ardbeg...thanks 59'er for introducing Ardbeg into my minor collection
> 
> View attachment 15807666


Ardbeg's probably the best Islay value. Now after I return the favor and acquire a 914 ...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> I'm discovering that right now going through my Mother's stuff, my two sisters are already fighting


Even a good will doesn't always help. My mother no longer speaks to her brother after she sued to break their father's will, and she was already beyond middle age at the time. I'll never allow my happiness or my relationships to depend on anything I didn't earn myself. Sometimes what you learn from your parents isn't what they were trying to teach you.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I prefer this to the other one you posted above, looks a lot classier
> 
> Bro of OoO


It's dressier, but less readable. That's the weakness of silver-dialed watches for me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> The Corps is indeed a religion. I got that sense and I've hardly ever gotten dirty, never mind gotten shot at.


I've a feeling being shot at is overrated.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> Is that the Congress Hall Hotel?


Yes!

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Stick with it... First of many I hope.


2 bottles deep before dinner. What an amazing day.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

So Michael Fox Junior posted yesterday and never came back? I guess he didn't like what he saw. He's flying a German flag so he will be the first German here. LOL.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I prefer this to the other one you posted above, looks a lot classier
> 
> Bro of OoO


I'll see what Tudor are doing with their new releases on April 7. I have a contact at an AD and can get anything I want. I may even go one of the new Omega 300's and I'll be down to 5 watches not including a G Shock which is the long term plan.

I want to be like Ray Donovan.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> 2 bottles deep before dinner. What an amazing day.
> 
> OoO Baby!


How many people are out on the streets?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I liked that you called her a fuzzy blob.


Purely a phrase, we see her beauty in the pics, question is does your myopic vision see her the same way?

I have one really bad eye and one good one. So I went through most of my early life with zero depth perception and no idea how bad it was until my driving test at 15. No wonder I was so bad at basketball and baseball! So I appreciate the idea that we all don't see things the same way, kinda like that blue/gold dress thing from a while back. Or how some folks like the AK and all I see is 3-6-9 mixed with 0-60 in an atrocious way


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I'll see what Tudor are doing with their new releases on April 7. I have a contact at an AD and can get anything I want. I may even go one of the new Omega 300's and I'll be down to 5 watches not including a G Shock which is the long term plan.
> 
> I want to be like Ray Donovan.


I would come closer to putting money in a SM300 than the Longines pilot watch which honestly said doesn't do anything for me. Obviously YMMV.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Merry easter! I'm not a great catholic (never was, long story), but I think I may be a somewhat great cook

Striploin (5lb), garlic mashed potato, honey sriracha brussel sprouts


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Somehow I zipped past his Cape May reference. That is definitely Congress Hall. I sure do miss being out and about down there. Maybe later this summer.


We are regulars here. We are booking the last week of July/first week of August. The place looks amazing. They Renovated the bar in the brown room. The Boiler room is closed..it looks like they repainted every room, regrouped the bathrooms etc....

OoO Baby!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Delawareguy said:


> It came out just as we were finishing OCS... a bunch of us saw it on liberty shortly before graduation.... the end result was a lot of M16s being thrown into the air and NOT caught. An M16 hitting the deck in a squad bay may be one of the loudest noises on earth.


I like how you can drop an m16 hard enough for the bolt to release, chamber a round, and the firing pin has enough inertia to overcome the worn out spring and hit the primer to set off a round.

Don't ask me how I know this


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure about silky smooth skin but in the interest of science, I'm willing to confirm it one way or another.
> 
> View attachment 15807019


Damn, brutal heels and she is still half a foot shorter than the chick next to her


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Happy Easter Brothers of the OoO!
> I am finally back home at my home away from home. Cape May, NJ. It's a beautiful day to wear my new Ray Bans, and rock the G-Shock for the day. Omega Seamaster for the night
> 
> 
> ...


I wear my seamaster at night...

...when no one can see it and mock me 

Sung to Corey hart of course!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> We are regulars here. We are booking the last week of July/first week of August. The place looks amazing. They Renovated the bar in the brown room. The Boiler room is closed..it looks like they repainted every room, regrouped the bathrooms etc....
> 
> OoO Baby!


We used to visit twice a year, usually August and October, but not in 2020. Although I live as far from Cape May as you can be in NJ, the last time I was at Congress Hall, I bumped into my neighbor from across the street.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I would come closer to putting money in a SM300 than the Longines pilot watch which honestly said doesn't do anything for me. Obviously YMMV.


The SMP or the new 300?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

The Thomas J said:


> Yes!
> 
> OoO Baby!


In Cape May?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BonyWrists said:


> We used to visit twice a year, usually August and October, but not in 2020. Although I live as far from Cape May as you can be in NJ, the last time I was at Congress Hall, I bumped into my neighbor from across the street.


It's a great hotel....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> The SMP or the new 300?


i think i would go for new 300 ,,,course already did the smp


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Publish findings with pictures and video as supporting evidence please...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I thought tapes like that were so "last century."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Damn, brutal heels and she is still half a foot shorter than the chick next to her


Yeah, she's a mere slip of a woman.

The amazon may not be too shabby tho...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> The SMP or the new 300?


New 300, NOT SMP.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> How many people are out on the streets?


Not many. On a day like today it would be standing room only everywhere. I would estimate about 15% of normal foot traffic.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> We used to visit twice a year, usually August and October, but not in 2020. Although I live as far from Cape May as you can be in NJ, the last time I was at Congress Hall, I bumped into my neighbor from across the street.


I am from Staten Island. I spent so much time down here as a kid. My mother & father loved it here. I spread there ashes at opposite ends of the beach after they passed.
Between AC, Wild Wood and, Cape May there is something for everyone.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> New 300, NOT SMP.


I get you. I can't so skeleton hands. When you look at a collection like mine you see many watches with overlap and too many Seikos:

For eg

The blue Willard I want to wear but I always reach out for the Tudor Black Bay with blue bezel.
The SKX007J just isn't worn or the orange Samurai. There is easily about AUD$2700 there if I also sell the blue Willard. Too much money to tie up for a bunch of beaters that are hardly ever worn.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> I am from Staten Island. I spent so much time down here as a kid. My mother & father loved it here. I spread there ashes at opposite ends of the beach after they passed.
> Between AC, Wild Wood and, Cape May there is something for everyone.
> 
> OoO Baby!


You can probably get there about two hours faster than I can, depending how long it takes you to get to the bridge.

We always have at least one dinner at the Merion Inn and walk the entire boardwalk at Wildwood both ways on one afternoon or evening, and of course countless hours walking around Cape May itself. Thanks for reminding me of the happy times.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mrs. BW and I became eligible for vaccination at midnight. There's nothing available, but we're on four waiting lists in three counties. I don't think I'd care nearly as much about an AD's list.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

It's a DJ kinda day.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Crown less


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Wore this the other day.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Some other snaps...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like this?
> 
> @Gunnar_917


Lol, bingo

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Certainly.
> 
> You should shave your arm hair for better wrist shots...
> 
> ...


That's the golden rule, makes your watch pop too

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Merry easter! I'm not a great catholic (never was, long story), but I think I may be a somewhat great cook
> 
> Striploin (5lb), garlic mashed potato, honey sriracha brussel sprouts
> View attachment 15807787
> ...


Hope you're having a great easter

Bro of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I thought *tapes* like that were so "last century."


What are these "tapes" you speak of?

I meant digital...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Crown less
> View attachment 15808016


You have a Ressence?

I think we've just been Ponged again...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Crown less
> View attachment 15808016


That's one I haven't seen before. What is it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> That's one I haven't seen before. What is it?


a Ressence, sir. As mentioned by Black5.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> a Ressence, sir. As mentioned by Black5.


godfrey

it uses a modified ETA so time told like a regulator but the circles move. Different mickey mouse pose each minute. Needs a bit of getting used to but fairly easy to read.

this one is the type 1 slim. Crown less. Controlled thru the caseback.

it's a belgian brand. But i got it in HK. At the height of the protests in 2019. Store wouldnt give me a discount.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> it uses a modified ETA so time told in like a regulator but the circles move. Different mickey mouse pose each minute. Needs a bit of getting used to but fairly easy to read.
> 
> ...


Very cool! I've never seen anything like that!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> it uses a modified ETA so time told like a regulator but the circles move. Different mickey mouse pose each minute. Needs a bit of getting used to but fairly easy to read.
> 
> ...


Have read about it many times, first time to know a real life owner. Very cool. My understanding is only the Type 5 is oil filled right? Or is the Type 1 oil filled also?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Have read about it many times, first time to know a real life owner. Very cool. My understanding is only the Type 5 is oil filled right? Or is the Type 1 oil filled also?


not sure if only but there are oil filled variants. Type 1 is not oil filled.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> not sure if only but there are oil filled variants. Type 1 is not oil filled.


godfrey

The Lavish Attic in Central sells them. You can check them out. They also have something else i want. Maybe in my next visit (whenever that may be).


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Have read about it many times, first time to know a real life owner. Very cool. My understanding is only the Type 5 is oil filled right? Or is the Type 1 oil filled also?


I think Type 3 is as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I think Type 3 is as well...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Never really looked too much into Ressence, too "out there" for me


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15807628
> 
> 
> turned out very good and moist at medium rare. Not very traditional but still good


Looks similar to the lamb that I made yesterday. As usual I went right to the meat and potatoes and left the sill, eggs, salmon, salads etc to everyone else.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> We are regulars here. We are booking the last week of July/first week of August. The place looks amazing. They Renovated the bar in the brown room. The Boiler room is closed..it looks like they repainted every room, regrouped the bathrooms etc....
> 
> OoO Baby!


Guess I'm easily fooled. I thought it was your home with relatives in the backyard 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The SMP or the new 300?


Can't go wrong with either, although I think the new 300 has a dressier vibe.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> It's a DJ kinda day.
> 
> View attachment 15808013


Here it's back to winter weather and a Marathon 









LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Can't go wrong with either, although I think the new 300 has a dressier vibe.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Is it better than a speedy ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I get you. I can't so skeleton hands. When you look at a collection like mine you see many watches with overlap and too many Seikos:
> 
> For eg
> 
> ...


I feel you on that. I hate having stuff I never use. It's cool if you're a collector type guy but I'm not. A couple eclectic pieces of this and that but no collection of anything. Turns into just clutter. One day I may start replacing my old faithful beaters but I'm probably a 3 watch guy. With 20 straps of course. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Is it better than a speedy ?


Now that be a tough choice. But I really like the 300 bronze/gold. Sporty and dressy.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now that be a tough choice. But I really like the 300 bronze/gold. Sporty and dressy.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


GF

The Speedy is also a very casual, subtle wear. I also like to pair it with different straps.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> The Speedy is also a very casual, subtle wear. I also like to pair it with different straps.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The speedy is timeless and has better value retention.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Going on vacay today. Hoping to run into Jenna...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Going to the kitchen today, hoping to run into a large scotch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

But apparently Boris AKA Wurzel Gummage, is telling us at 1700 tonight whether and where we can go on holiday to 🤞🏻


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Never really looked too much into Ressence, too "out there" for me


I like "out there".

Of course, it's one thing to like the idea, but quite another to live with the watch in a practical sense...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I like "out there".
> 
> Of course, it's one thing to like the idea, but quite another to live with the watch in a practical sense...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


It's just like pretty girls - lovely to look at, hell to live with.

Ugly/plain women are much easier to live with...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> It's a DJ kinda day.
> 
> View attachment 15808013


Maybe the only blue watch I like.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's just like pretty girls - lovely to look at, hell to live with.
> 
> Ugly/plain women are much easier to live with...


Said no one who's married

And lived to tell the story 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Going on vacay today. Hoping to run into Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 15808336


Without context, so many of these gifs look like she's reacting to badly cringe-worthy fan questions. "Nooo, why do you think I would do that???..." 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Aaron is THE BEST.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Your mission? Take him down and replace him.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Mrs. BW and I became eligible for vaccination at midnight. There's nothing available, but we're on four waiting lists in three counties. I don't think I'd care nearly as much about an AD's list.


Have you tried Walgreens online system?

You might consider calling here in NC to see if they would give. I can find numbers... We are running out of people who will take it and anyone 16+ eligible. Several counties in the northeast of NC have online systems.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Some other snaps...
> 
> View attachment 15808022
> View attachment 15808023
> View attachment 15808024


Getting ready for April 7?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I like "out there".
> 
> Of course, it's one thing to like the idea, but quite another to live with the watch in a practical sense...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Better out there?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> It's just like pretty girls - lovely to look at, hell to live with.
> 
> Ugly/plain women are much easier to live with...


Wait are you???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Maybe the only blue watch I like.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Said no one who's married
> 
> And lived to tell the story
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Nra..

Course sometimes you can't win.. Mrs BT said other day as we approach 50th...you tell me all the time how pretty I am I don't remember you saying it so much when we were 16...
I knew at that moment I was in trouble... So I said the 16 year old me was pretty stupid that's why young girls like older men so thx for sticking with me... Whew

I didn't add what the 70 year old me would think of a 19 year old like she was... Weird that is now creepy huh?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Better out there?


Better in there too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Wait are you???


there was a famous rap song here before whose first line went this way: kung gusto mong lumigaya ang iyong buhay, humanap ka ng pangit at ibigin mong tunay.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Better in there too


i agree. I have a friend who prefers that i hang out inside.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> there was a famous rap song here before whose first line went this way: kung gusto mong lumigaya ang iyong buhay, humanap ka ng pangit at ibigin mong tunay.


If you want to be happy for the rest of your life never make a pretty woman your wife

BULLSHYTE


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> If you want to be happy for the rest of your life never make a pretty woman your wife
> 
> BULLSYHTE


well, that song topped the charts here. I think i was in high school then. Late 80s, early 90s.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Have you tried Walgreens online system?
> 
> You might consider calling here in NC to see if they would give. I can find numbers... We are running out of people who will take it and anyone 16+ eligible. Several counties in the northeast of NC have online systems.


Yes, unfortunately Walgreens is a small player here, but I'm keeping an eye on them anyway. We open to 16+ eligible in three weeks and it will be even crazier, since we have a roughly 4-month backlog of eligible people currently. Setting aside the anti-vaxers, that could be 2.5-3 months.

It's disturbing because some of the corporate folks are saying "OK, you're all vaxxed now, pile back into the office", and I have to keep reminding them that the majority of the workforce at my location either just became eligible today or won't eligible yet for another three weeks, and that there are still ten takers for every available dose.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Yes, unfortunately Walgreens is a small player here, but I'm keeping an eye on them anyway. We open to 16+ eligible in three weeks and it will be even crazier, since we have a roughly 4-month backlog of eligible people currently. Setting aside the anti-vaxers, that could be 2.5-3 months.
> 
> It's disturbing because some of the corporate folks are saying "OK, you're all vaxxed now, pile back into the office", and I have to keep reminding them that the majority of the workforce at my location either just became eligible today or won't eligible yet for another three weeks, and that there are still ten takers for every available dose.


I took 2nd dose at Walgreens course I treated it like snagging milestone.

I was serious about checking here.. Suspect you could have 1st by end of the week.

Course you know me, we got 1st shot 1st day eligible.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I took 2nd dose at Walgreens course I treated it like snagging milestone.
> 
> I was serious about checking here.. Suspect you could have 1st by end of the week.
> 
> Course you know me, we got 1st shot 1st day eligible.


here, i already paid for our vaccines (family and my employees). But we will still be eligible by last quarter of the year. We are still on the frontliners phase.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> It's just like pretty girls - lovely to look at, hell to live with.
> 
> Ugly/plain women are much easier to live with...


On the other hand beauty is only skin deep but ugly is all the way to the bone.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> here, i already paid for our vaccines (family and my employees). But we will still be eligible by last quarter of the year. We are still on the frontliners phase.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Getting ready for April 7?


I'm always curious whenever Rolex announces new models.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Wait are you???


I learned the hard way.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I'm always curious whenever Rolex announces new models.


Me too. I got onto WUS right after the DJII came out, I think, so although I didn't know any better about how it fit into their existing lineup at the time, the watch just didn't look right to me; then when they tweaked it into the DJ41, I liked all the little changes they made. After that, I keep wanting to see if they make the other models more or less attractive.

I think they've been on a good run this time around, though there's still some doubts; I wonder if the OP41 has gotten too big, for example. I came to terms with the OP line when I reasoned that its easiest role is as a fashion/accessory watch, but man, that's a lot of color pop for one wrist.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> there was a famous rap song here before whose first line went this way: kung gusto mong lumigaya ang iyong buhay, humanap ka ng pangit at ibigin mong tunay.


No wonder I'm not happy, I'm neither ugly nor real...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> If you want to be happy for the rest of your life never make a pretty woman your wife
> 
> BULLSHYTE


It ain't bullshyt, you got lucky!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Nra..
> 
> Course sometimes you can't win.. Mrs BT said other day as we approach 50th...you tell me all the time how pretty I am I don't remember you saying it so much when we were 16...
> I knew at that moment I was in trouble... So I said the 16 year old me was pretty stupid that's why young girls like older men so thx for sticking with me... Whew
> ...


You've learned something in those almost 50 years. Never ever say you looked so good when you were (fill in the earlier year), or you're dead meat.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> here, i already paid for our vaccines (family and my employees). But we will still be eligible by last quarter of the year. We are still on the frontliners phase.


We're only about 6% vaxxed.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're only about 6% vaxxed.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


i think our total vaccinated has not even reached 1%.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> You can probably get there about two hours faster than I can, depending how long it takes you to get to the bridge.
> 
> We always have at least one dinner at the Merion Inn and walk the entire boardwalk at Wildwood both ways on one afternoon or evening, and of course countless hours walking around Cape May itself. Thanks for reminding me of the happy times.


My favorite place to eat dinner in Wild Wood was Piazza's. It closed a few years ago. The egg plant and mozzarella tower was insane.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> it uses a modified ETA so time told like a regulator but the circles move. Different mickey mouse pose each minute. Needs a bit of getting used to but fairly easy to read.
> 
> ...


That's very unique

OoO Baby!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i think our total vaccinated has not even reached 1%.


Good to know someone is guarding the rear 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're only about 6% vaxxed.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I am about 50% vaxxed ;-)

Second shot next week.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Your mission? Take him down and replace him.


Or just steal a bunch of his ideas. Which I have already. Would they be considered homages? 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're only about 6% vaxxed.





Pongster said:


> i think our total vaccinated has not even reached 1%.


That's so disappointingly small. It makes me feel bad about how impatient I am.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> That's so disappointingly small. It makes me feel bad about how impatient I am.


But you have to act based on your own factual milieu sir. So dont feel bad.

Personally, am just ok with how it is here. Just keeping my distance.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Or just steal a bunch of his ideas. Which I have already. Would they be considered homages?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I must say that the strap I did receive from Aaron is outstanding but $$$$$

I actually had graphite, black or brown in mind but he suggested the distressed gray alligator instead. Much better.

Al, you have come a very long way in a short period of time with your strap making - keep it up, dude!!!!!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Have you tried Walgreens online system?
> 
> You might consider calling here in NC to see if they would give. I can find numbers... We are running out of people who will take it and anyone 16+ eligible. Several counties in the northeast of NC have online systems.


I drove down to the coast (6 hours each way) for mine in January and February. We live close to the Tennessee and Virginia borders so we tried to get my wife scheduled for a vaccine through Walgreens within a 50 mile radius of our home. Even tho the Walgreens in Virginia and Tennessee had same day appointments available and the States themselves don't care if you come in from surrounding States, Walgreens will not allow you to register for an appointment if you have an out of State address. We were able to get her in to the local hospital for a vaccination the next day.

That Ressance is a pretty killer piece. I'm particularly drawn to the oil filled (technically it's only half filled) Type 3 myself.

Here's what I wear when I'm in a 'far out' VanGoh-ish kind of mood.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I must say that the strap I did receive from Aaron is outstanding but $$$$$
> 
> I actually had graphite, black or brown in mind but he suggested the distressed gray alligator instead. Much better.
> 
> Al, you have come a very long way in a short period of time with your strap making - keep it up, dude!!!!!


Thanks brother. Aaron is a beast. Before I try out any new leather I check out what he's done with it first. I have stingray coming in next and of course I'm using his straps as a guide. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I drove down to the coast (6 hours each way) for mine in January and February. We live close to the Tennessee and Virginia borders so we tried to get my wife scheduled for a vaccine through Walgreens within a 50 mile radius of our home. Even tho the Walgreens in Virginia and Tennessee had same day appointments available and the States themselves don't care if you come in from surrounding States, Walgreens will not allow you to register for an appointment if you have an out of State address. We were able to get her in to the local hospital for a vaccination the next day.
> 
> That Ressance is a pretty killer piece. I'm particularly drawn to the oil filled (technically it's only half filled) Type 3 myself.
> 
> ...


Wow I discovered those a while back and they are badass. That one is SICK!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I drove down to the coast (6 hours each way) for mine in January and February. We live close to the Tennessee and Virginia borders so we tried to get my wife scheduled for a vaccine through Walgreens within a 50 mile radius of our home. Even tho the Walgreens in Virginia and Tennessee had same day appointments available and the States themselves don't care if you come in from surrounding States, Walgreens will not allow you to register for an appointment if you have an out of State address. We were able to get her in to the local hospital for a vaccination the next day.
> 
> That Ressance is a pretty killer piece. I'm particularly drawn to the oil filled (technically it's only half filled) Type 3 myself.
> 
> ...


nice GoS sir. Am also looking into one. I like the aurora borealis effect.

how does it wear sir? The dial looks amazing.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> nice GoS sir. Am also looking into one. I like the aurora borealis effect.
> 
> how does it wear sir? The dial looks amazing.


I can't believe you didn't Pong us with one just now. You late brother. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I can't believe you didn't Pong us with one just now. You late brother.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


i inquired sir as i saw the suggestion in the "watches of the world" thread. And i like the aurora borealis dial. They quoted USD16.5k. Am still weighing if worth it. With customs and all, might cost me about USD20K. Argh.

but really nice. And maybe i can just live vicariously thru our dear moderator.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i inquired sir as i saw the suggestion in the "watches of the world" thread. And i like the aurora borealis dial. They quoted USD16.5k. Am still weighing if worth it. With customs and all, might cost me about USD20K. Argh.
> 
> but really nice. And maybe i can just live vicariously thru our dear moderator.


You never fly out just to get a watch?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Pongster said:


> nice GoS sir. Am also looking into one. I like the aurora borealis effect.
> 
> how does it wear sir? The dial looks amazing.


Thank you! Since the dials are in-house handcrafted Damascus each one is unique in pattern and color.

I have a 6.5" wrist, the GoS Sarek is 43mm which is an upper limit for me. Luckily it's not very thick and wears pretty comfortably on the moose leather strap it came with.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Or just steal a bunch of his ideas. Which I have already. Would they be considered homages?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Watch it. Soon you may feel people "snickering" from behind their screens and keyboards..

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> here, i already paid for our vaccines (family and my employees). But we will still be eligible by last quarter of the year. We are still on the frontliners phase.


"free" here


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Me too. I got onto WUS right after the DJII came out, I think, so although I didn't know any better about how it fit into their existing lineup at the time, the watch just didn't look right to me; then when they tweaked it into the DJ41, I liked all the little changes they made. After that, I keep wanting to see if they make the other models more or less attractive.
> 
> I think they've been on a good run this time around, though there's still some doubts; I wonder if the OP41 has gotten too big, for example. I came to terms with the OP line when I reasoned that its easiest role is as a fashion/accessory watch, but man, that's a lot of color pop for one wrist.


It hasn't


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're only about 6% vaxxed.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Can't like that... I looked at other countries numbers last night... If you want to feel better look at AUS


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> That's so disappointingly small. It makes me feel bad about how impatient I am.


Impatience is good imo... My daughter volunteer thinks you could get it here..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'm always curious whenever Rolex announces new models.


You know if explorer changes to 40 41 with a white dial...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I drove down to the coast (6 hours each way) for mine in January and February. We live close to the Tennessee and Virginia borders so we tried to get my wife scheduled for a vaccine through Walgreens within a 50 mile radius of our home. Even tho the Walgreens in Virginia and Tennessee had same day appointments available and the States themselves don't care if you come in from surrounding States, Walgreens will not allow you to register for an appointment if you have an out of State address. We were able to get her in to the local hospital for a vaccination the next day.
> 
> That Ressance is a pretty killer piece. I'm particularly drawn to the oil filled (technically it's only half filled) Type 3 myself.
> 
> ...


That's the way to do it... For first went to lighthouse area on outer banks..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand beauty is only skin deep but ugly is all the way to the bone.


An aside... Was at the fried chicken and tire shop.. Talked to friend there who got Covid at brothers funeral in Jan.. Sounded lot like you except avoided hospital.. Today he said he still feels cold and his strength has not returned. Can't do 1 pull up yet.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> It hasn't


Man, I hope stock improves by the time we go shopping for real.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> An aside... Was at the fried chicken and tire shop.. Talked to friend there who got Covid at brothers funeral in Jan.. Sounded lot like you except avoided hospital.. Today he said he still feels cold and his strength has not returned. Can't do 1 pull up yet.


Man, I double-hope (more than I hope for Rolex stocks) that he can get back to being healthy.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> Yes, unfortunately Walgreens is a small player here, but I'm keeping an eye on them anyway. We open to 16+ eligible in three weeks and it will be even crazier, since we have a roughly 4-month backlog of eligible people currently. Setting aside the anti-vaxers, that could be 2.5-3 months.
> 
> It's disturbing because some of the corporate folks are saying "OK, you're all vaxxed now, pile back into the office", and I have to keep reminding them that the majority of the workforce at my location either just became eligible today or won't eligible yet for another three weeks, and that there are still ten takers for every available dose.


Godfrey

The NJ vaccine finder site has a bot that updates all the Walgreens availabilities at frequent intervals. Although there aren't a lot of them, you get status for large numbers of them at one glance without having to enter information. I give them and the state a big thumbs up on that.

Rite Aid, CVS and ShopRite have their own systems, where you have to type in all your information, only to discover that the location in question has no appointments available for anyone. Big thumbs down on that.

Sites administered by Atlantic Health Care are my favorites, because they keep waiting lists.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Oops, already answered.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You know if explorer changes to 40 41 with a white dial...


I doubt Rolex will roll out a white dial Explorer I although anything's possible. Maybe there was a reason Rolex didn't roll out an OP41W last year?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I drove down to the coast (6 hours each way) for mine in January and February. We live close to the Tennessee and Virginia borders so we tried to get my wife scheduled for a vaccine through Walgreens within a 50 mile radius of our home. Even tho the Walgreens in Virginia and Tennessee had same day appointments available and the States themselves don't care if you come in from surrounding States, Walgreens will not allow you to register for an appointment if you have an out of State address. We were able to get her in to the local hospital for a vaccination the next day.
> 
> That Ressance is a pretty killer piece. I'm particularly drawn to the oil filled (technically it's only half filled) Type 3 myself.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Vax for you and Mrs. Bo.

Seems like an idea for a new thread.

"After a hard day reading inane threads, catching speed-posters and banning trolls, I sometimes feel like removing an appendage. I wear this watch to make me feel better."

As an experienced originator and participant of above-mentioned threads, I'm happy to start it on your behalf.

P.S. Hope you still have your ears, and your big toe...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> An aside... Was at the fried chicken and tire shop.. Talked to friend there who got Covid at brothers funeral in Jan.. Sounded lot like you except avoided hospital.. Today he said he still feels cold and his strength has not returned. Can't do 1 pull up yet.


There are times towards the end of the day I feel both chilled and fatigued although my strength is now greater than pre-CV19 since I walk at least one mile per day and am doing weights. Also I go to PT twice weekly. My balance is not quite there yet; so my PT guy has said wait awhile longer before getting back on my mountain bike.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Man, I double-hope (more than I hope for Rolex stocks) that he can get back to being healthy.


Thx yep a good guy he does a lot of volunteer work here for the Veterans home. Better man than me.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Getting ready for April 7?


Yep very interested in new Exp II.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> There are times towards the end of the day I feel both chilled and fatigued although my strength is now greater than pre-CV19 since I walk at least one mile per day and am doing weights. Also I go to PT twice weekly. My balance is not quite there yet; so my PT guy has said wait awhile longer before getting back on my mountain bike.


As usual I asked TIC so you think Covid is real?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Yep very interested in new Exp II.


And I in explorer.

Course on April 7 thread if you believe the new mvmt has problems..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The NJ vaccine finder site has a bot that updates all the Walgreens availabilities at frequent intervals. Although there aren't a lot of them, you get status for large numbers of them at one glance without having to enter information. I give them and the state a big thumbs up on that.
> 
> ...


Mostly done by counties here b4 Walgreens and majority had call back lists or online systems so made it easy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I doubt Rolex will roll out a white dial Explorer I although anything's possible. Maybe there was a reason Rolex didn't roll out an OP41W last year?


That's the conspiracy theory...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> I'll see what Tudor are doing with their new releases on April 7. I have a contact at an AD and can get anything I want. I may even go one of the new Omega 300's and I'll be down to 5 watches not including a G Shock which is the long term plan.
> 
> I want to be like Ray Donovan.


I hope not exactly like Ray Donovan? He switched from Omega to IWC in the last couple of seasons


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Godfrey
> 
> The NJ vaccine finder site has a bot that updates all the Walgreens availabilities at frequent intervals. Although there aren't a lot of them, you get status for large numbers of them at one glance without having to enter information. I give them and the state a big thumbs up on that.
> 
> ...


One of our neighbors -- the husband, at least -- got his at the nearby Giant, the grocery store, thanks to someone else cancelling their own appointment. The weather was crappy that day, and his wife said, "We ARE GOING up to Giant because SOMEbody is surely going to cancel today." Sure enough, the pharmacist said Yup, someone cancelled already, so come back close to 4 PM and you'll get their dose, and we'll schedule you for the followup dose, too.

MrsBS is still waiting on an email from the school, which I think is her most likely way to get her shot before Labor Day.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Nra..
> 
> Course sometimes you can't win.. Mrs BT said other day as we approach 50th...you tell me all the time how pretty I am I don't remember you saying it so much when we were 16...
> I knew at that moment I was in trouble... So I said the 16 year old me was pretty stupid that's why young girls like older men so thx for sticking with me... Whew
> ...


Congratulations on such a great and long lasting relationship. I met my wife when she was 16 and after a few years of mix ups and teen angst we eventually got married and celebrated 37 years of marriage on the 31st of March.

I still tell her she's pretty


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Can't like that... I looked at other countries numbers last night... If you want to feel better look at AUS


Our dodgy PM "led by example" and was the first ever Australian faxed. What makes him so important?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That's the conspiracy theory...


Wouldn't it really be something if the conspiracy theory was correct?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> One of our neighbors -- the husband, at least -- got his at the nearby Giant, the grocery store, thanks to someone else cancelling their own appointment. The weather was crappy that day, and his wife said, "We ARE GOING up to Giant because SOMEbody is surely going to cancel today." Sure enough, the pharmacist said Yup, someone cancelled already, so come back close to 4 PM and you'll get their dose, and we'll schedule you for the followup dose, too.
> 
> MrsBS is still waiting on an email from the school, which I think is her most likely way to get her shot before Labor Day.


LABOR Day???

For God's sake man drive down here...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Congratulations on such a great and long lasting relationship. I met my wife when she was 16 and after a few years of mix ups and teen angst we eventually got married and celebrated 37 years of marriage on the 31st of March.
> 
> I still tell her she's pretty


Way to go... And like me you mean it! I was 14 + a month when I saw her.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Wouldn't it really be something if the conspiracy theory was correct?


Sometimes they are.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Our dodgy PM "led by example" and was the first ever Australian faxed. What makes him so important?


How did they insert him into the machine?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Can't like that... I looked at other countries numbers last night... If you want to feel better look at AUS


LOL. The % vaccinated is a joke.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I doubt Rolex will roll out a white dial Explorer I although anything's possible. Maybe there was a reason Rolex didn't roll out an OP41W last year?


Who knows? But what I know is that it will be sold out and hard to get.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> There are times towards the end of the day I feel both chilled and fatigued although my strength is now greater than pre-CV19 since I walk at least one mile per day and am doing weights. Also I go to PT twice weekly. My balance is not quite there yet; so my PT guy has said wait awhile longer before getting back on my mountain bike.


You've got more exercise done there than my father in his lifetime.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Congratulations on such a great and long lasting relationship. I met my wife when she was 16 and after a few years of mix ups and teen angst we eventually got married and celebrated 37 years of marriage on the 31st of March.
> 
> I still tell her she's pretty


Congratulations on 37 years of marriage. You're definitely one of the rarer couples in this day and age where every second person I meet is either divorced or recycled.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Our dodgy PM "led by example" and was *the first ever Australian faxed. *What makes him so important?


There's an example I DO NOT want to follow.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Wouldn't it really be something if the conspiracy theory was correct?


The sub-forum will explode, joined by the chorus of toxic Rolex haters. Have you see how the Rolex status symbol thread has turned out?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> How did they insert him into the machine?


LOL. Never read ahead.

But they took a photo of him and faxed it though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The sub-forum will explode, joined by the chorus of toxic Rolex haters. Have you see how the Rolex status symbol thread has turned out?


Which?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who knows? But what I know is that it will be sold out and hard to get.


But the 39mm will go up in value


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Without context, so many of these gifs look like she's reacting to badly cringe-worthy fan questions. "Nooo, why do you think I would do that???..." 🤣


Yeah, my favorite question is still, "I'm doing my best to stop from proposing to you right now." I thought she handled it very gracefully. She has a good sense of humor.

Which means I have a shot...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Which?


You probably put that person on ignore so you don't see the thread he started?


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jenna hit that home gym during lockdown. Bruh!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who knows? But what I know is that it will be sold out and hard to get.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I hope not exactly like Ray Donovan? He switched from Omega to IWC in the last couple of seasons


And not one Rolex to be seen.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

This thread will go well








Goodbye Rolex- Burning Letters and Letting Go


So I guess there is some therapeutic value in writing a letter and setting it alight rather than sending it off. Not really sure where I am going with this. This is not meant for the folks that will just write a check for what they want whenever they want regardless of what premium may be...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> This thread will go well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another week, another toxic thread. Sigh


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Definitely one to not waste any time on..



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Definitely one to not waste any time on..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Some of the members are combative and have killed my enthusiasm in this hobby as well as the joy of being on WUS.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Some great guys and threads apart from the ones that set out to have a " blue"
I only participate in WUS and reckon over the years,.there are still more good members than those with a chip on shoulder...
Have a break mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Another week, another toxic thread. Sigh


I think you're the one who first made me aware of the terms "whinge" and "whinger" which this guy clearly is but more angry and bitter than most. Tiresome in any case. Even Curly Bill agrees.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some of the members are combative and have killed my enthusiasm in this hobby as well as the joy of being on WUS.


Not on OoO. And if they don't take the hint from us, there's always our Big Toe ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Who knows? But what I know is that it will be sold out and hard to get.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay. Chanced upon this on Chrono24 as I was tracking an Explorer II.










MSRP?










You know the world has gone mad.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Not on OoO. And if they don't take the hint from us, there's always our Big Toe ...


I see OoO as a safe house. Thanks brother 59.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Chanced upon this on Chrono24 as I was tracking an Explorer II.
> 
> View attachment 15809573
> 
> ...


I just can't relate to this.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> You never fly out just to get a watch?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


i never fly out just for a watch sir. The boss wont allow me. What i do is, knowing trip schedules in advance, either buy there or arrange for a watch to be delivered where i will be. 

Wondering when international travel will be allowed again.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Thank you! Since the dials are in-house handcrafted Damascus each one is unique in pattern and color.
> 
> I have a 6.5" wrist, the GoS Sarek is 43mm which is an upper limit for me. Luckily it's not very thick and wears pretty comfortably on the moose leather strap it came with.


moose leather. Nice. Was also curious about the Damascus dial. I understand it was a method of forging swords or something. Will inquire further.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> "free" here


i know, Notbetterhere


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> moose leather. Nice. Was also curious about the Damascus dial. I understand it was a method of forging swords or something. Will inquire further.


I have a couple of Damascus katanas/blades. It's a very cool steel. I reckon there must be grades of Damascus steel though, considering my swords are in the ~$200-300 range, nothing in the thousands


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have a couple of Damascus katanas/blades. It's a very cool steel. I reckon there must be grades of Damascus steel though, considering my swords are in the ~$200-300 range, nothing in the thousands


Nice 

You can't bring out of the country any swords covered under their heritage laws but you can buy those made by companies like Paul Chen etc.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice
> 
> You can't bring out of the country any swords covered under their heritage laws but you can buy those made by companies like Paul Chen etc.


My Daughter wants a Katana.

I believe they are classed as a weapon and need to be registered in Victoria...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> My Daughter wants a Katana.
> 
> I believe they are classed as a weapon and need to be registered in Victoria...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


congrats on 15000 posts


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice
> 
> You can't bring out of the country any swords covered under their heritage laws but you can buy those made by companies like Paul Chen etc.


I've ordered from trueswords.com. Commercial site, but good products, including Shinwa and Honshu. Basically replica swords, but some are "battle ready" and full tang. Those can get pricey too! But I've stuck to the under $500 category


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Am I allowed to post photos of swords/knives? … have a few pics, but won’t post if I’m not in the clear!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Am I allowed to post photos of swords/knives? &#8230; have a few pics, but won't post if I'm not in the clear!


nope...i had to get permission from jmod a while back about a childhood knife but in general no


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> nope...i had to get permission from jmod a while back about a childhood knife but in general no


Dang. Definitely have some cool photos.

But easy enough to Google search! Shinwa makes a decent amount of Damascus blades. I even have a "black" Damascus Katana. Very cool!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> This thread will go well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

And in public one is complaining about not getting enough likes from Rolex/high end watch owners...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> *moose leather. *Nice. Was also curious about the Damascus dial. I understand it was a method of forging swords or something. Will inquire further.


Roadkill?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> congrats on 15000 posts


Thanks.

Should I be proud of that, or worried?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Roadkill?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:

To be humane of course...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> To be humane of course...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


congrats on 60000 too

moose are killed and skinned like most animals


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> My Daughter wants a Katana.
> 
> I believe they are classed as a weapon and need to be registered in Victoria...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


>


Oh that's creepy!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Pongster said:


> moose leather. Nice. Was also curious about the Damascus dial. I understand it was a method of forging swords or something. Will inquire further.


GoS is actually two Swedish guys, Master Bladesmith Johan Gustafsson and Master Watchmaker Patrik Sjögren. Johan makes the dials using traditional Viking techniques and Patrik heat treats them to bring out their colors.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh that's creepy!


Yes. Yes it is. It just goes to show what becomes of a men when he cannot satisfy his Rolex wants and needs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> My Daughter wants a Katana.
> 
> I believe they are classed as a weapon and need to be registered in Victoria...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


LOL. For Victoria, yes. We can own and carry them around in WA but it cannot be unsheathed during transportation.

Check your mobile. I will text you a seller in Melbourne.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've ordered from trueswords.com. Commercial site, but good products, including Shinwa and Honshu. Basically replica swords, but some are "battle ready" and full tang. Those can get pricey too! But I've stuck to the under $500 category


Cult of Anthena has a very good range


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Am I allowed to post photos of swords/knives? &#8230; have a few pics, but won't post if I'm not in the clear!


Definitely not.

I have a collection of yanagiba which I can't post as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> To be humane of course...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Congratulations on 60,OoOth post.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Roadkill?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


do we bravely ask our dear moderator, sir?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> To be humane of course...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


forgot to godfey, my dear sir


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations on 60,OoOth post.


congrats sir black. Back to back 59s.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> My Daughter wants a Katana.
> 
> I believe they are classed as a weapon and need to be registered in Victoria...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Many years ago our four year old wanted a sword, so we bought him one. First thing he did was try it out on his big brother's head. Fortunately, it was only made of wood. Careful giving into what your kids ask for 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Had some beautiful knives like Si.
From days in the deck and behind the block.
Kept a lot of different blades to drain the beast out as quickly as possible if it's for the table.
But on the boats the US made " triage" from benchmade has knocked out windows on submerged dozers and line cut thousands of pound strength spanner crab line saving a quick journey around the propellers..unfortunately they come out with a milled edge,.but with a couple of hundred hours on a good stone..they are a great combo and roller lock..nor poor performance from liner lock.
Ka-Bar in 5" from early are very well balanced ...
All steels on the old solingens and such are brilliant.
You very rarely cut your self on a truly honed knife is my experience..
All the best
Dave


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> congrats on 60000 too
> 
> moose are killed and skinned like most animals


Shhh.

Let's keep that to ourselves.

Makes some people feel better if it's the result of an accident...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. For Victoria, yes. We can own and carry them around in WA but it cannot be unsheathed during transportation.
> 
> Check your mobile. I will text you a seller in Melbourne.


Lol. Got it. Not going to encourage her...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> do we bravely ask our dear moderator, sir?


Sure.

You go first...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> forgot to godfey, my dear sir


Thanks.

Corrected...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> congrats sir black. Back to back 59s.


Nah.

I think BT got the last one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Many years ago our four year old wanted a sword, so we bought him one. First thing he did was try it out on his big brother's head. Fortunately, it was only made of wood. Careful giving into what your kids ask for
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Not gonna happen unless she locks it in a display cabinet...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Sure.
> 
> You go first...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


deign he even answer us? 

But will ask my mom first for an ounce of courage.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

So what time exactly does the reveal come from Watches and Wonders?
I’m genuinely interested on what Rolex and Tudor are going to release and discontinue.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> moose leather. Nice. Was also curious about the Damascus dial. I understand it was a method of forging swords or something. Will inquire further.


Sinn does a couple models with Damascus case and dial. Very cool pieces kinda pricey.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> My Daughter wants a Katana.
> 
> I believe they are classed as a weapon and need to be registered in Victoria...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


They're always selling the on Touch of Modern. I doubt if any of them are much more than decorative but nice looking nonetheless.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> deign he even answer us?
> 
> But will ask my mom first for an ounce of courage.


I heard that half a bottle of whiskey will give ya some courage mate.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> So what time exactly does the reveal come from Watches and Wonders?
> I'm genuinely interested on what Rolex and Tudor are going to release and discontinue.


Rolex is tomorrow but not sure of the exact time. I'm busy in a meeting until 15:00 so I expect that there will be several posts to peruse when I hang up my headset for the day.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dang. Definitely have some cool photos.
> 
> But easy enough to Google search! Shinwa makes a decent amount of Damascus blades. I even have a "black" Damascus Katana. Very cool!


I've seen a lot of Damascus knives out there but I would say they are for knife collectors and not for people who use their knives. Wouldn't trust a Damascus knife to hold an edge very well for daily use.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Rolex is tomorrow but not sure of the exact time. I'm busy in a meeting until 15:00 so I expect that there will be several posts to peruse when I hang up my headset for the day.


We will all be waiting staring at the Hodinkee home page waiting for the Exp 2 with a Ceramic Bezel and a bigger Exp 1 when it is the perfect size already ?

But of course you won't be able to buy them anyway.

I'm more interested in which range gets new models from Panerai.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> So what time exactly does the reveal come from Watches and Wonders?
> I'm genuinely interested on what Rolex and Tudor are going to release and discontinue.


Would be nice to see Panerai put a screw in caseback on the luminor due line and up the WR. They are awesome except for the snap on casebacks.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Would be nice to see Panerai put a screw in caseback on the luminor due line and up the WR. They are awesome except for the snap on casebacks.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Spits on floor and swears loudly.

Shame on them for drawing people (Who don't know) in with a watch that looks like a diver but isn't, from a company that is known for divers, and plays on its dive watch history.

It has a locking crown but still can't manage to get wet, something is wrong there IMO.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Chanced upon this on Chrono24 as I was tracking an Explorer II.
> 
> View attachment 15809573
> 
> ...


That's dadgum crazy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Merv said:


> That's dadgum crazy.


What's that in proper money ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Spits on floor and swears loudly.
> 
> Shame on them for drawing people (Who don't know) in with a watch that looks like a diver but isn't, from a company that is known for divers, and plays on its dive watch history.
> 
> It has a locking crown but still can't manage to get wet, something is wrong there IMO.


Agreed but they are so great looking and slim. My 572 really isn't any thicker but has a very thin screw down case back. They've already accomplished what it needs but still decided to cut corners. Such a shame too because the Due has some badass dial options.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Agreed but they are so great looking and slim. My 572 really isn't any thicker but has a very thin screw down case back. They've already accomplished what it needs but still decided to cut corners. Such a shame too because the Due has some badass dial options.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yep Panerai, though I love them dearly f----d that one up IMO.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> That's dadgum crazy.


That is crazy. That's somebody trying to drive up the market on Chrono24. Probably doesn't even have the watch but at $20k can get one real fast and make a nice profit off it. There should be a market pricing site set up to follow this daily like the stock market for watches. Most people use Chrono24 for this and it can totally be manipulated and has already happened. Roman Sharf and a few other watch dealers on YouTube go into depth about this. I usually refer to DSW prices as a guide.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Look what the introduction of the METAS-certified Speedmaster Pro earlier this year has done to Chrono24 prices.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

And because it's Tuesday my only Speedy










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> And because it's Tuesday my only Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says hi ;-)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> That's dadgum crazy.


Drugs are bad.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> And because it's Tuesday my only Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine (fellow Swatch Group watch) (brother from another mother) says hi too!

So this was funny -- one time when I was poking around in a Swatch store, the clerk reminded me, "It's the same company that covers a lot of other brands, like Tissot and Omega." It's funny to me because I don't remember salespeople holding any other SG brand saying the same thing, but the entry-_entry_-level Swatch store happily spills the beans. Imagine an Omega boutique SA saying, "We're part of the same company that sells Breguet, Hamilton, and Swatch."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> So what time exactly does the reveal come from Watches and Wonders?
> I'm genuinely interested on what Rolex and Tudor are going to release and discontinue.


Tudor website has a countdown timer


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> We will all be waiting staring at the Hodinkee home page waiting for the Exp 2 with a Ceramic Bezel and a bigger Exp 1 when it is the perfect size already ?
> 
> But of course you won't be able to buy them anyway.
> 
> I'm more interested in which range gets new models from Panerai.


If new Exp I expect DSW have on Thursday ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Sinn does a couple models with Damascus case and dial. Very cool pieces kinda pricey.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Those are nice.. Meteorite might be better.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Depends on who makes. I can't start talking on knives cause I wouldn't stop.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Tudor website has a countdown timer


0600 Eastern, it looks like, then.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

New Breitlings 😍


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15810434
> 
> 
> New Breitlings 😍


On one hand, I'm like, "wtf is a Breitling that's not a Navitimer?"

On the other, I'm, "I hope Breitling can make nice, attractive watches besides the Navitimer..."


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I've seen a lot of Damascus knives out there but I would say they are for knife collectors and not for people who use their knives. Wouldn't trust a Damascus knife to hold an edge very well for daily use.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I would say definitely more for "show" than for use


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15810434
> 
> 
> New Breitlings ?


That's really attractive and to me, a welcome departure from the Sawtooth bezel of just about everything else from B.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15810434
> 
> 
> New Breitlings


Love the vintage vibe.

The cutoff numbers, not so much...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15810434
> 
> 
> New Breitlings


A nice bi-compax never gets old


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

what do you guys think of the IWC 3239-06?

I know that is has an ETA2892 movement but that does not bother me.

On the fence about the rose gold hands....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> what do you guys think of the IWC 3239-06?
> 
> I know that is has an ETA2892 movement but that does not bother me.
> 
> ...


OP41 silver better imo


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> what do you guys think of the IWC 3239-06?
> 
> I know that is has an ETA2892 movement but that does not bother me.
> 
> ...


Zenith-ish if you ask me and not as well executed. IMO

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday all; coffee break!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

You might just could be right there, BT.

Thing is I have never owned an IWC nor a Genta design. 10 mm thick.

I do want to own a white/silver dial watch and in the end that will probably be a 216570 Polar or a VC 47040.

Thing #2 is that the 3239's can be had for $4K'ish.

The GS SBGJ201 is another alternative (14.5 mm thick....)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Tuesday all; coffee break!


did Sappie or PF steal your Speedy? ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> The GS SBGJ201 is another alternative (14.5 mm thick....)


That GS is in such a weird place. It looks _fantastic_, it sparkles really nicely, and it fits pretty well as Seikos tend to do. But it's just so thick - it's thicker than my SKX diver - and I can't decide whether it's a proper business-class watch because of that.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I've seen a lot of Damascus knives out there but I would say they are for knife collectors and not for people who use their knives. Wouldn't trust a Damascus knife to hold an edge very well for daily use.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have one that's really sharp, but I don't use it much because it's redundant in size with my grandfather's knife that generally use. I should switch for a while and see how it holds up.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Liking this even more!!

Breitling, who'd have thought it eh.

Again from the Hodinkee site.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> You might just could be right there, BT.
> 
> Thing is I have never owned an IWC nor a Genta design. 10 mm thick.
> 
> ...


IWC I owned did nothing for me. Genta design true OP41 is not that would fit like sub41
But has the dial and hands look. Maybe Tudor will announce a NF replacement tomorrow? 
Looked at zenith like Sap has but didn't turn me on... The GP OTH.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I have one that's really sharp, but I don't use it much because it's redundant in size with my grandfather's knife that generally use. I should switch for a while and see how it holds up.


With over a 100 I never know what to use.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Got good news on Mrs BT basil cell cancer today.. No more surgery required.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Also have incoming... 


Erika that is...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@BonyWrists and @BarracksSi 
I asked county commissioner today about vax out of state. He suggested calling the county health department. Can supply in pm if you interested.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> @BonyWrists and @BarracksSi
> I asked county commissioner today about vax out of state. He suggested calling the county health department. Can supply in pm if you interested.


Might get back to you later. MrsBS got another notification from the county that she's still on their to-do list ("to-vax" list?).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> what do you guys think of the IWC 3239-06?
> 
> I know that is has an ETA2892 movement but that does not bother me.
> 
> ...


I like it. Not over the top.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Got good news on Mrs BT basil cell cancer today.. No more surgery required.


big like!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Zenith-ish if you ask me and not as well executed. IMO
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I had one for a short time. It was very nicely done.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I had one *for a short time*. It was very nicely done.


Redundant


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> @BonyWrists and @BarracksSi
> I asked county commissioner today about vax out of state. He suggested calling the county health department. Can supply in pm if you interested.


Thanks! I'll let you know if I don't get an appointment in the next couple weeks. Unfortunately work is keeping me more tied down than I'd like.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Thanks! I'll let you know if I don't get an appointment in the next couple weeks. Unfortunately work is keeping me more tied down than I'd like.


Good don't let work stand in your way health more important. Says the fool who worked way too much.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> IWC I owned did nothing for me. Genta design true OP41 is not that would fit like sub41
> But has the dial and hands look. Maybe Tudor will announce a NF replacement tomorrow?
> Looked at zenith like Sap has but didn't turn me on... The GP OTH.


this Zenith is one of the few watches I regret selling....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> this Zenith is one of the few watches I regret selling....
> 
> View attachment 15810785
> 
> View attachment 15810786


I have a fairly long list but if I had them all probably have 30 watches and I'm no Pongster.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I have a fairly long list but if I had them all probably have 30 watches and I'm no Pongster.


But you could be a Sappie ;-)


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> this Zenith is one of the few watches I regret selling....
> 
> View attachment 15810785
> 
> View attachment 15810786


I've always liked that one, but had reservations about the overlapping subdials. Can you easily tell the correct numbers where the scales are missing?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> With over a 100 I never know what to use.


I'm not in that territory, depending on how you count. Most of them have a dedicated particular task. The backpacking knives go according to what kind of trip it is and what food I'm bringing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> congrats on 60000 too
> 
> moose are killed and skinned like most animals


B5 definitely on a roll


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Sinn does a couple models with Damascus case and dial. Very cool pieces kinda pricey.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter











No Damascus dial or case though on this Sinn I'm wearing today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Would be nice to see Panerai put a screw in caseback on the luminor due line and up the WR. They are awesome except for the snap on casebacks.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm far more inclined to see you with a PAM Luminor 914 or even a 000 than a Due that someone would have to pay me to wear.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Spits on floor and swears loudly.
> 
> Shame on them for drawing people (Who don't know) in with a watch that looks like a diver but isn't, from a company that is known for divers, and plays on its dive watch history.
> 
> It has a locking crown but still can't manage to get wet, something is wrong there IMO.


#nevereverreadahead and couldn't agree more.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Agreed but they are so great looking and slim. My 572 really isn't any thicker but has a very thin screw down case back. They've already accomplished what it needs but still decided to cut corners. Such a shame too because the Due has some badass dial options.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You could no doubt go swimming with your 572, probably even dive with it. I wouldn't trust the snap on caseback anywhere close to a water faucet. I can't imagine what the Grand Poobah's of Panerai were thinking when they designed the Due.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Tudor website has a countdown timer


Wondering if Tudor will roll out a BB58 with green dial and bezel?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> what do you guys think of the IWC 3239-06?
> 
> I know that is has an ETA2892 movement but that does not bother me.
> 
> ...


I don't like many IWCs, but this one is nice.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Also have incoming...
> 
> Erika that is...


Erika's pregnant?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> what do you guys think of the IWC 3239-06?
> 
> I know that is has an ETA2892 movement but that does not bother me.
> 
> ...


My all time favorite Inge is the 3227 and am not a fan of the markers and hands on the 3239.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> You could no doubt go swimming with your 572, probably even dive with it. I wouldn't trust the snap on caseback anywhere close to a water faucet. I can't imagine what the Grand Poobah's of Panerai were thinking when they designed the Due.


It could probably be made watertight enough - my Citizen says 200m and it has a snap-on caseback - but dive watch brand making a diver-styled watch that can't be taken underwater sacrifices the principles of the brand, showing that they're more about fashion than engineering.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> did Sappie or PF steal your Speedy? ;-)


Haha, I have a few fun shirts!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> IWC I owned did nothing for me. Genta design true OP41 is not that would fit like sub41
> But has the dial and hands look. Maybe Tudor will announce a NF replacement tomorrow?
> Looked at zenith like Sap has but didn't turn me on... The GP OTH.


I've owned several IWC's but not currently. Maybe there's a reason?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Got good news on Mrs BT basil cell cancer today.. No more surgery required.


Location and size of the BCC? Moh's?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Also have incoming...
> 
> Erika that is...


Thinking of ordering a 19mm Erika Black Ops for my SLA033 and 043.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> It could probably be made watertight enough - my Citizen says 200m and it has a snap-on caseback - but dive watch brand making a diver-styled watch that can't be taken underwater sacrifices the principles of the brand, showing that they're more about fashion than engineering.


I was mostly posting in hyperbole. I just really don't like the Panerai Due.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I was mostly posting in hyperbole. I just really don't like the Panerai Due.


I would like it except for everything I said about it. ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Seen in the park today. Reminded me of the Charlie Brown kite eating tree.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Location and size of the BCC? Moh's?


Not MrsBT (obviously), but I had one cut out from my top lip. THANK GOD it didn't grow into the muscle tissue otherwise my tuba chops could've been fawked. I would've needed to take up crash cymbals or conducting instead.

Pic below.


Spoiler: NSFL pic


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> My all time favorite Inge is the 3227 and am not a fan of the markers and hands on the 3239.


The prob with the 3227 for me was that the fit of the 3239 was so much better.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm far more inclined to see you with a PAM Luminor 914 or even a 000 than a Due that someone would have to pay me to wear.


I'm not getting a Due. But if there's the slightest chance that it would be designed with a screw in caseback and great WR, I would be a player. Simply because it the thin case. With a 8" wrist the thick luminor case really sticks out and catches on things. But I'm going Luminor next. Haven't decided which one. Really like the new blue dial base.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Thinking of ordering a 19mm Erika Black Ops for my SLA033 and 043.


What's the OoO consensus on Erika? I've been debating the grey & orange one for my exp ii


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm not getting a Due. But if there's the slightest chance that it would be designed with a screw in caseback and great WR, I would be a player. Simply because it the thin case. With a 8" wrist the thick luminor case really sticks out and catches on things. But I'm going Luminor next. Haven't decided which one. Really like the new blue dial base.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm with ya. A pressed caseback at Panerai prices, well...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15810434
> 
> 
> New Breitlings


That's nice but I can't see myself in gold tones.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's nice but I can't see myself in gold tones.


Likewise, but its the moonphase salmon Dial Steel case that has me loved up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Likewise, but its the moonphase salmon Dial Steel case that has me loved up.


Agreed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm not getting a Due. But if there's the slightest chance that it would be designed with a screw in caseback and great WR, I would be a player. Simply because it the thin case. With a 8" wrist the thick luminor case really sticks out and catches on things. But I'm going Luminor next. Haven't decided which one. Really like the new blue dial base.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


With Panerai base is ace IMO. And I still haven't ruled out a 000 or 005 although neither has the sandwich dial that I prefer. So still leaning heavily towards a 914 or 915.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gsynco1 said:


> What's the OoO consensus on Erika? I've been debating the grey & orange one for my exp ii


@Betterthere is probably the one who is the most knowledgeable about Erika straps. My personal experience is her straps fit perfectly and are extremely comfortable to wear. Unique with the elasticity so the watch head doesn't move around on your wrist. I wore my 20mm Erika on a SLA021 that stabilized the heavy watch head like nothing else would. The SLA021 is now gone but my Erika remains.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's nice but I can't see myself in gold tones.


Me either.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

gsynco1 said:


> What's the OoO consensus on Erika? I've been debating the grey & orange one for my exp ii


I had no debate in my mind:


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> I had no debate in my mind:


Yep that settles it...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I had no debate in my mind:


Nice, easy bracelet alternative. Better than a rubber strap for an Explorer II imo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

gsynco1 said:


> Yep that settles it...


Oh? You're easy to convince.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh? You're easy to convince.


Grade 5 Susceptible ?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I had no debate in my mind:


That is very nice, dayum niw i need a 216570 and they will probably be $17k by Thursday:-(


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Location and size of the BCC? Moh's?


Nose, upper lip right face 
Doc can do but wasn't needed this time. Not her first rodeo.. Her mother's skin and growing up on a farm.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gsynco1 said:


> What's the OoO consensus on Erika? I've been debating the grey & orange one for my exp ii


You will likely find me the biggest cheerleader altho I always get 2 piece ones.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> @Betterthere is probably the one who is the most knowledgeable about Erika straps. My personal experience is her straps fit perfectly and are extremely comfortable to wear. Unique with the elasticity so the watch head doesn't move around on your wrist. I wore my 20mm Erika on a SLA021 that stabilized the heavy watch head like nothing else would. The SLA021 is now gone but my Erika remains.


Nra

I have several 20mm...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I had no debate in my mind:


Oh yeah


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You will likely find me the biggest cheerleader altho I always get 2 piece ones.


Tell us again how you order two-piece Erika's.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> So what time exactly does the reveal come from Watches and Wonders?
> I'm genuinely interested on what Rolex and Tudor are going to release and discontinue.


Rolex: Something you can't get
Tudor: Some sh.tty new incarnation of the black bay


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15810673
> 
> 
> Liking this even more!!
> ...


That looks really nice ... even if it looks like a poor man's Patek


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Got good news on Mrs BT basil cell cancer today.. No more surgery required.


Great to hear!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Nose, upper lip right face
> Doc can do but wasn't needed this time. Not her first rodeo.. Her mother's skin and growing up on a farm.


Generally in those locations Moh's is needed with reconstruction by a plastic surgeon. Probably not a bad idea for Mrs. BT to use Efudex on her entire face for 3 weeks as a preventative measure. Not the entire face though at the same time.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I like it. Not over the top.


Flipped yours yet? ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Rolex: Something you can't get
> Tudor: Some sh.tty new incarnation of the black bay


Godfrey

Rolex option 2: Something you won't want (eg datejust with diamonds)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Tell us again how you order two-piece Erika's.


I like two piece


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Rolex: Something you can't get
> Tudor: Some sh.tty new incarnation of the black bay


Black Bay 58 Red


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh? You're easy to convince.


What can I say? I'm an easy sell


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Tell us again how you order two-piece Erika's.


Would actually prefer a two-piece myself to keep thickness down.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I like erika one pieces M


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I like erika one pieces M


Yep

she looks a bit like my ex wife...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, only 11 hours more to go before the big unveiling by Rolex and Tudor. Internet meltdown in T minus 11 hours, 59 minutes and 50 seconds....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I like erika one pieces M


Babewatch was my favourite TV show when I was younger. My mum was annoyed why I had to watch TV when there's homework to be done. LOL.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, only 11 hours more to go before the big unveiling by Rolex and Tudor. Internet meltdown in T minus 11 hours, 59 minutes and 50 seconds....


My thoughts in real time.









OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Tell us again how you order two-piece Erika's.


@5959HH
you have to email erika direct (course use my name and i'm sure she will know).. now I have the advantage of having ordered several so the length of the long part (will add a pic in a minute) is known to me. My wrist is 7.25" and watches lug to lug is usually around 49mm a couple mm there shouldn't matter much,
so I sent her the following note


> > > 22mm
> > > 2 piece
> > > Short side 30mm
> > > long side 160mm (could go 162 np)
> > > ...


those are the specs, lug width, color, accent, hardware could all be varied as she can do the 2 piece same as all the rest.
So the long side is the key length that would vary based on wrist size.
Pics this where buckle fits based on above messurements















Short side which connects to 12 side








Long side which connects to 6 side


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Generally in those locations Moh's is needed with reconstruction by a plastic surgeon. Probably not a bad idea for Mrs. BT to use Efudex on her entire face for 3 weeks as a preventative measure. Not the entire face though at the same time.


yep she has had Moh's before with skin graft


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Rolex option 2: Something you won't want (eg datejust with diamonds)


Tudor a P01? oops sorry jorgenl


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like two piece


dam i've been there


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gsynco1 said:


> Would actually prefer a two-piece myself to keep thickness down.


technically not as secure but I don't like NATOs in general, the up and over the springbar so 2 piece

Keeps my thickness down


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I like erika one pieces M


?

"Area Rule" fuselage design incorporated by tactical fighter designers for Mach 1 + speeds. Think F-4, F 104.

???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All caught up


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Tudor a P01? oops sorry jorgenl


Maybe they'll do a P02?

think I'm gonna flip the p01...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Babewatch was my favourite TV show when I was younger. My mum was annoyed why I had to watch TV when there's homework to be done. LOL.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Maybe they'll do a P02?
> 
> think I'm gonna flip the p01...


That will be tough, you'd have to find someone who wants it first


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Maybe they'll do a P02?
> 
> think I'm gonna flip the p01...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That will be tough, you'd have to find someone who wants it first


he needs to consult with @manofrolex


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> I like erika one pieces M


One piece, two piece
Red fish, blue fish...
She may wear whatever she likes; or not.😉👍


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I like two piece


Was this F&F? Looks like she's walking away from Han.

Also looks like it's before she started working out. You could fit the Oxford English Dictionary in that gap.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gents, only 11 hours more to go before the big unveiling by Rolex and Tudor. Internet meltdown in T minus 11 hours, 59 minutes and 50 seconds....


I just visited the Rolex site, and the current Explorer II is featured. A final farewell for this reference maybe?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Maybe they'll do a P02?
> 
> think I'm gonna flip the p01...











Send it to Dick Mui. If you send him a bit of cash along with the PO1, he'll probably accept delivery.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> he needs to consult with @manofrolex


I should get a POS1 as we have something in common. It plays the same game with buyers that I do with the ladies: hard to want


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That will be tough, you'd have to find someone who wants it first


Right price...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Was this F&F? Looks like she's walking away from Han.
> 
> Also looks like it's before she started working out. You could fit the Oxford English Dictionary in that gap.


Yes. Fast & Furious. Her first real role in the US.

I think she looks better now after having worked out. All women need to work out and tone up their muscles. The transformation on their bodies from bamboo chopsticks to toned up Wonder Woman is unbelievable.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I should get a POS1 as we have something in common. It plays the same game with buyers that I do with the ladies: hard to want


Be brave Gun, get one.....

what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I just visited the Rolex site, and the current Explorer II is featured. A final farewell for this reference maybe?


I think so. There will also be a few other minor design changes on the other models judging from what they do on previous years. I would think that perhaps Explorer get a case upgrade as that 39mm case is last man standing. Might also see an update on the Milgauss.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> he needs to consult with @manofrolex


Negative on P01


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Negative on P01


I kinda liked it. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Send it to Dick Mui. If you send him a bit of cash along with the PO1, he'll probably accept delivery.


And that's about how it would look on me. On a positive note, it's positively refined and elegant compared to a PLOPROF.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I kinda liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's you ..contact @jorgenl


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I like erika one pieces M


Almost looks like someone photoshopped John Daly's head on that magnificent body.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

If I ever had one the first thing I would do is start milling a replacement for this link. Wider link that would accommodate a wider strap. The thin narrow strap makes it pretty too heavy and awkward. Reckon a wide strap with some substance to it would balance it out better.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Almost looks like someone photoshopped John Daly's head on that magnificent body.


was she in blame it on rio?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> I just visited the Rolex site, and the current Explorer II is featured. A final farewell for this reference maybe?


Misty water coloured memories...of the way we were.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> was she in blame it on rio?


Don't think so. That was a good movie....pretty luscious babe with big ta ta's from memory.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Don't think so. That was a good movie....pretty luscious babe with big ta ta's from memory.


drove demi to surgery


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> @5959HH
> you have to email erika direct (course use my name and i'm sure she will know).. now I have the advantage of having ordered several so the length of the long part (will add a pic in a minute) is known to me. My wrist is 7.25" and watches lug to lug is usually around 49mm a couple mm there shouldn't matter much,
> so I sent her the following note
> 
> ...


You mind if I do same mate?
I gained a Explorer 2 Polar a few months back, and would like another option with Rubber B.
A couple of my mates have bought one.piece Erika's for custom builds on their SEL's etc and if clasp is very secure I'd really like to try a few..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> Misty water coloured memories...of the way we were.


light the colors of my mind


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> You mind if I do same mate?
> I gained a Explorer 2 Polar a few months back, and would like another option with Rubber B.
> A couple of my mates have bought one.piece Erika's for custom builds on their SEL's etc and if clasp is very secure I'd really like to try a few..
> Dave
> ...


not at all... you going for 2 piece or one...one you can order off her website.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> And that's about how it would look on me. On a positive note, it's positively refined and elegant compared to a PLOPROF.


Mate, the 600 Ploprofs are a bloody great piece..
Rock solid after decades and very comfortable if you have the wrist.
The 1200's.sit a lot higher and are seen often on to small a wrist for the watch.
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> If I ever had one the first thing I would do is start milling a replacement for this link. Wider link that would accommodate a wider strap. The thin narrow strap makes it pretty too heavy and awkward. Reckon a wide strap with some substance to it would balance it out better.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You are right, a bund over that link helps to secure, I took that link out to try and fit a older seamaster bracelet.
It would work better wider definitely.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Mate, the 600 Ploprofs are a bloody great piece..
> Rock solid after decades and very comfortable if you have the wrist.
> The 1200's.sit a lot higher and are seen often on to small a wrist for the watch.
> All the best
> ...


ive never developed a liking to a ploprof. If ever i would get one, it would be more for the academic purpose of having the "ultimate" seamaster diver.

maybe because am not a diver. I still think the aqua terra is the best seamaster. Best link to the past and the present and perhaps the future of the line. Next is the SMP300.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Be brave Gun, get one.....
> 
> what's the worst that can happen?


Good point, maybe two wrongs will make a right?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

manofrolex said:


> Negative on P01


Interesting that in most pics of these I've seen the tag is there meaning it was only tried on....

Unsure if you have come to own one or not. If you do own one, it does have a nice strap


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> If I ever had one the first thing I would do is start milling a replacement for this link. Wider link that would accommodate a wider strap. The thin narrow strap makes it pretty too heavy and awkward. Reckon a wide strap with some substance to it would balance it out better.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


As above but your straps are better


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good point, maybe two wrongs will make a right?


3 lefts will


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> not at all... you going for 2 piece or one...one you can order off her website.


I reckon I'll try both styles, so I can put a single through a few of my others that take to NATO or Zulu in a heavy weave..👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pongster said:


> ive never developed a liking to a ploprof. If ever i would get one, it would be more for the academic purpose of having the "ultimate" seamaster diver.
> 
> maybe because am not a diver. I still think the aqua terra is the best seamaster. Best link to the past and the present and perhaps the future of the line. Next is the SMP300.


Yes I can see why many don't like or have use for one.
My seamasters have served me well and I've never thought of buying another one, except for my wife in the 2500( my last seamaster buy when released in tgen45.5) For her best configuration in 38 mm.
I reckon the P01 I bought as I like my Ploprofs and been worn for decades faultlessly. 
I do though respect we all don't have same tastes or uses for watches..we just all like what we like or need it to do.
Tool watches that work well for me any way..


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> 3 lefts will


or one U turn and a left


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes I can see why many don't like or have use for one.
> My seamasters have served me well and I've never thought of buying another one, except for my wife in the 2500( my last seamaster buy when released in tgen45.5) For her best configuration in 38 mm.
> I reckon the P01 I bought as I like my Ploprofs and been worn for decades faultlessly.
> I do though respect we all don't have same tastes or uses for watches..we just all like what we like or need it to do.
> Tool watches that work well for me any way..


i handled one once at the local boutique before. It was huge. 

i consider all watches tools. Tools to tell time. And tools for enjoyment.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> Negative on P01


That's a sweet piece!

OoO Baby!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> And that's about how it would look on me. On a positive note, it's positively refined and elegant compared to a PLOPROF.





DaveandStu said:


> Mate, the 600 Ploprofs are a bloody great piece..
> Rock solid after decades and very comfortable if you have the wrist.
> The 1200's.sit a lot higher and are seen often on to small a wrist for the watch.
> All the best
> ...


I think the Ploprofs, as crazy chunky as they are, aren't bad on smallish wrists. No lugs! Not sure what the "lug"-to-"lug" measurement is but it isn't much!

Just way too thick and obtrusive for daily wear.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> I reckon I'll try both styles, so I can put a single through a few of my others that take to NATO or Zulu in a heavy weave..



















Is this a one-piece or a two-piece Erika?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Likewise, but its the moonphase salmon Dial Steel case that has me loved up.


If it doesn't have Buzzie's footprint on the moon it's a no go for me 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Be brave Gun, get one.....
> 
> what's the worst that can happen?


Shunned from family and friends, not to mention that his GF was the first one out the door 

It's a real James Dean type of watch, look I'm a loner and proud of it.

Friends will ask why you didn't buy an Omega?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

For all the dislikes the P01 gets it was nice to see a brand make a bold move for once. Too much vanilla in the watch world. But then again, Tudor retreated last year and did a Rolex by releasing another BB but in a different colour. Back to the P01, it’s clearly a tool watch and to look good needs the right wrist*


* trying to be PC and not write a man’s wrist 


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15810673
> 
> 
> Liking this even more!!
> ...


Wonder if they will do a version with indices instead of cut-off numbers?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I have a fairly long list but if I had them all probably have 30 watches and I'm no Pongster.


Only 30?

Pretty confident the Pongster would have well into 3 digits...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Only 30?
> 
> Pretty confident the Pongster would have well into 3 digits...


Pongster did say that he stored his watches across 4 rooms in his house....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Wonder if they will do a version with indices instead of cut-off numbers?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Maybe, but I am prepared to forgive them that when I like the overall look so much.

The issue is the price, £9250 list for the Salmon Dial Steel case, too strong for me as I'm on a watch diet and have already committed to a Torquoise OP41 if it ever arrives.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> was she in blame it on rio?


No.
Under Seige.

Popped out of a cake. NSFW...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Pongster did say that he stored his watches across 4 rooms in his house....


His watch storage rooms are probably bigger than my house...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> No.
> Under Seige.
> 
> Popped out of a cake. NSFW...
> ...


I kept pressing RWD and PLAY on my VCR that the tape wore out.... 😁


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> His watch storage rooms are probably bigger than my house...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I will say so. Wanna see his house and one of his watch room?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will say so. Wanna see his house and one of his watch room?
> 
> View attachment 15811829
> 
> ...


Oh.

So he keeps them in the *small* house...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


>


Only 2 more hours....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Why? does something happen today then??.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Why? does something happen today then??.


Aye.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Why? does something happen today then??.


But the Breitling releases have already been announced...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> But the Breitling releases have already been announced...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not listed officially on the Breitling AU page though. I went to check it out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Aye.


One and a half hours more to wait.... 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A 36 mil Exp1 also available in TT, and a visually unchanged Exp2 with a new movement.

Well who would have thought 🤔


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Oyster bracelet for steel GMT Master II.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Oyster bracelet for steel GMT Master II.


Good, that looks so much better on a sports watch IMO.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Seems to be some bracelet shenanigans going on.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Good, that looks so much better on a sports watch IMO.


Agreed!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Expl2 hasn't changed much, in fact other than the slimmer lugs is hard to see that it's changed at all. Given the teething problems with the new 32xx movements it might be best to got with the last generation.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> The Expl2 hasn't changed much, in fact other than the slimmer lugs is hard to see that it's changed at all. Given the teething problems with the new 32xx movements it might be best to got with the last generation.


Didn't know you could?

Havnt seen one in any of my local dealers for ages.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

A Two tone explorer? WTF? I can't tell when I'm being trolled anymore.

36mm though, once it's back in steel I'm interested.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> A Two tone explorer? WTF? I can't tell when I'm being trolled anymore.
> 
> 36mm though, once it's back in steel I'm interested.


For afternoon tee while climbing Everest?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Has the GMT II on an Oyster bracelet been posted?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hodinkee and Tudor have both blown up now 😂

The wonders of modern technology eh.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> A Two tone explorer? WTF? I can't tell when I'm being trolled anymore.
> 
> 36mm though, once it's back in steel I'm interested.


It is.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Didn't know you could?
> 
> Havnt seen one in any of my local dealers for ages.


I must be lucky as I've turned down both dial variations a couple of times in the last two years. Not a fan of the large orange GMT hand so I've been waiting for 2021 to decide. Thank you Rolex for pushing towards the Silver 50th Speedy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How embarrassing is that...... a countdown timer for days and then when it clicks over to zero........ nothing 🤣


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hodinkee and Tudor have both blown up now 😂
> 
> The wonders of modern technology eh.


Yeah, I gave up on Hodinkee and went to the Rolex site and their 2021 releases. Interestingly, Tudor was still counting down with c. 5 min left, when the info went live on Hodinkee.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Any idea why PP went public a short while ago saying that they were discontinuing the 5711 and then release a new green dial?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

They ran out of blue dials and then someone told Mr PP that puke green was all the rage?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

This new dial could be pretty nice.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My thoughts on the new releases:

The panda and reverse panda dial Tudors are nice but still look like a try hard Paul Newman Daytona.
I'm happy for the explorer to return to 36mm for the purists but that two tone is ugly.
The Milgauss to me is now more enticing than ever because it's one of only two Rolex Sports watches that are still made in 40mm. I'd even take the Air King before the 36mm Explorer.
The Explorer 2 to remain basically as is was a great move in my opinion.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Always knew if I waited long enough green would become more popular 🤢🤮


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Any idea why PP went public a short while ago saying that they were discontinuing the 5711 and then release a new green dial?
> 
> View attachment 15812055


This looks nicer


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

With the new GMT Master 2’s now being offered on oyster and on jubilee I dare say the prices of the first generation Batman will drop in price and be more on par with my black LN. Eventually the LN may even be worth more seeing it is now even more unique.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rolex ...you suck

Tudor ...Silver case apparently ???


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

manofrolex said:


> Rolex ...you suck
> 
> Tudor ...Silver case apparently ???


Black wrist is the way to go.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

VC has a few new winners. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> How embarrassing is that...... a countdown timer for days and then when it clicks over to zero........ nothing 🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Any idea why PP went public a short while ago saying that they were discontinuing the 5711 and then release a new green dial?
> 
> View attachment 15812055


Color of $$money (in US anyway).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> Rolex ...you suck
> 
> Tudor ...Silver case apparently ???


I like silver, I think it's great in a watch brand like Ochs & Junior who uses a lot of naturally patina'd materials, but I don't think it makes sense on this style.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cellini Dual Time is gone. Hmm -- hope the rest of the line stays around a while longer.


----------



## treasureandoil (Jan 30, 2020)

manofrolex said:


> Tudor ...Silver case apparently ???


Sterling silver...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I had heard the Cellini series were to be discontinued but that appears not to be the case. The Cellini Time is THE dress watch that has always piqued my interest and is left standing with the older 3132 movement. 

I really thought the Milgauss and Air King would be updated or discontinued. However both remain with the older 3130 movement. 

For me the biggest surprise was the introduction of a 36mm Explorer I rather than 41mm. Why a 36mm Explorer I in steel and gold was rolled out is a complete mystery to me although I’m completely on board with the SS 36mm Explorer I.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

And no changes to the Milgauss or AK, either. They've still got 31xx movements to use, then?

The black ExpII's hands -- for a minute, I thought they looked brushed or frosted, but now I'm sure they're polished. Check out the center stack and how they reflect the seconds hand. I keep hoping for Rolex to use a different finish for hands on dark dials to make them easier to see, but nope; and I suppose the white lume takes up the slack.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> For me the biggest surprise was the introduction of a 36mm Explorer I rather than 41mm. Why a 36mm Explorer I in steel and gold was rolled out is a complete mystery to me although I'm completely on board with the SS 36mm Explorer I.


Here's my guesses --


They saw how much the used market favored the 36mm Explorer, so they "listened" and came out with what the market appears to prefer;
39mm is already kinda big for a watch that's got an outdoorsy backstory (IMO!), and going bigger would make it worse, making it easier to catch backpack straps and get knocked around by equipment;
The two-tone is Rolex catering to the GADA crowd who don't want to jump into a two-tone Datejust and want a simple time-only watch... but why not the OP?...
The 36mm takes over the spot that the 3-6-9 OPs used to have... but it's just black, not a nice blue or silver...

Anyway, I like the return to the 36mm size. I might even go for the two-tone, because I've got "hardware" - tie clasps, cufflinks, etc - in both white and yellow metals, and I could use just the one watch for any of them.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It is.


Oh yeah, I see it now. Daaaamn that looks nice. Any desire for an older 36mm exp is fading fast as I like the lumed numbers. Maybe this will soften the value of 14270s and 114270s.....nah who am I kidding!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Here's my guesses --
> 
> 
> They saw how much the used market favored the 36mm Explorer, so they "listened" and came out with what the market appears to prefer;
> ...


It's amazing the hate I'm seeing regarding the two-tone Explorer I. Although the all SS is no doubt my preference, the TT version ain't half bad in my opinion. Keep in mind the SD43 also comes in TT as well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BT are you glad you held onto your 39mm Explorer I?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Only 30?
> 
> Pretty confident the Pongster would have well into 3 digits...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


i have five digits in each hand.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Pongster did say that he stored his watches across 4 rooms in his house....


but watches dont occupy entire rooms. Just spread out strategically in hiding places in four different rooms. Hidden not from potential thieves but from .....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> No.
> Under Seige.
> 
> Popped out of a cake. NSFW...
> ...


one of the few Segal movies i have seen with nudity.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> His watch storage rooms are probably bigger than my house...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


i dont have watch storage rooms. My various watches are hidden across several rooms. Only the watch boxes are in storage in two different locations save for the important ones which are in the house as well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> This new dial could be pretty nice.
> 
> View attachment 15812062


There's also a grassy-leafy texture for the 36es. I'd normally prefer blue, but I kinda want to see how the green-on-steel looks.

They've also cut way down on the "ROLEXROLEXROLEX" jubilee dial, as it's just not available on the steel version anymore (unless the last ones I saw at an AD were previous-gen 116xxx models).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Seems to be some bracelet shenanigans going on.
> View attachment 15811981


i have always wondered why the SkyD (a dress watch with fluted bezel) was not on a jubilee or president bracelet even before.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> There's also a grassy-leafy texture for the 36es. I'd normally prefer blue, but I kinda want to see how the green-on-steel looks.
> 
> They've also cut way down on the "ROLEXROLEXROLEX" jubilee dial, as it's just not available on the steel version anymore (unless the last ones I saw at an AD were previous-gen 116xxx models).
> 
> ...


already been nicknamed the maryjane


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i have always wondered why the SkyD (a dress watch with fluted bezel) was not on a jubilee or president bracelet even before.


Same here, it seems like it should've always been a DJ with added features. Maybe Rolex was just holding back to get all the trend-chasers and early adopters to buy, then added the jubilee now to get the trend-chasers to buy again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> How embarrassing is that...... a countdown timer for days and then when it clicks over to zero........ nothing


That was a letdown of all letdowns


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15812067
> 
> 
> Always knew if I waited long enough green would become more popular


Green is synonymous with being British.

British Racing Green....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> With the new GMT Master 2's now being offered on oyster and on jubilee I dare say the prices of the first generation Batman will drop in price and be more on par with my black LN. Eventually the LN may even be worth more seeing it is now even more unique.


One can only hope so.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Rolex ...you suck
> 
> Tudor ...Silver case apparently ???


Silver case for those who like to be under the radar


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> It's amazing the hate I'm seeing regarding the two-tone Explorer I. Although the all SS is no doubt my preference, the TT version ain't half bad in my opinion. Keep in mind the SD43 also comes in TT as well.


You know, I did muse to myself that they may make precious metals of the Explorer range because that's the only one still not available in the two tone.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> one of the few Segal movies i have seen with nudity.


Are they even allowed in Philippines?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i dont have watch storage rooms. My various watches are hidden across several rooms. Only the watch boxes are in storage in two different locations save for the important ones which are in the house as well.





Pongster said:


> but watches dont occupy entire rooms. Just spread out strategically in hiding places in four different rooms. Hidden not from potential thieves but from .....





Pongster said:


> i have five digits in each hand.


I jest Mr. Pongster.

The truth is usually somewhat less exciting than the myth. 

(How and where you store your watches is totally your business and no justification, or explanation required.)

In all seriousness however:

Absolute respect for your eclectic collection and your approach to collecting.

Keep on Ponging, I for one, am definitely a fan, and can't wait for the next surprising revelation...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Are they even allowed in Philippines?


Segal movies?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I jest Mr. Pongster.
> 
> The truth is usually somewhat less exciting than the myth.
> 
> ...


i jest as well Sir Black5. and i like the friendly banter. Senseless and idiotic it may be.

i would like to keep on Ponging. But hard to do with this circuit breaker lockdown in place.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Segal movies?


Haha.

Is Sir Dog suggesting the Phillipines have enacted laws to protect their citizens from bad acting?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Left my laptop at home but there's this.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i jest as well Sir Black5. and i like the friendly banter. *Senseless and idiotic it may be. *
> 
> i would like to keep on Ponging. But hard to do with this circuit breaker lockdown in place.


OoO standard posting requirement.

You can find a way. There's plenty if your existing collection that we haven't already seen, that I have no doubt would be of interest...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> OoO standard posting requirement.
> 
> You can find a way. There's plenty if your existing collection that we haven't already seen, that I have no doubt would be of interest...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


oh that. Isnt that BSF'ing or being JustAbe'd?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I jest Mr. Pongster.
> 
> The truth is usually somewhat less exciting than the myth.
> 
> ...


Isn't it way past bedtime over there brother B5? You could be up watching B1 and B2 in a couple of hours


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Segal movies?


No, nudity in movies.

I worked in Asia for the early part of my career and the first time the government relaxed ruling on nudity (no sex still) and the cinema halls were packed. Lots of middle aged and elderly queued up for tickets.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> For all the dislikes the P01 gets it was nice to see a brand make a bold move for once. Too much vanilla in the watch world. But then again, Tudor retreated last year and did a Rolex by releasing another BB but in a different colour. Back to the P01, it's clearly a tool watch and to look good needs the right wrist*
> 
> * trying to be PC and not write a man's wrist
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I would not like to see it on the right woman's wrist.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, nudity in movies.
> 
> I worked in Asia for the early part of my career and the first time the government relaxed ruling on nudity (no sex still) and the cinema halls were packed. Lots of middle aged and elderly queued up for tickets.


for cinemas in general, certain nudity is allowed i think. Brief breast exposure, buttocks, etc. And must be germane to the story. Frontal nudity in a non-sexual setting have been allowed as well i think. They all get an R-18 rating. Movies that get an X rating can only be shown in experimental cinemas.

The biggest mall and cinema chain however voluntarily prohibited R-18 movies in any of its theaters (very devoutly religious matriarch). People thought it was a bad business move. But years after, theyre still the richest family.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Huh, this explains why all those netflix asian imports are so light on nudity despite being filled with nubile women in skimpy clothing.

With Hollywood really targeting Asian markets I wonder how this will affect the typical hard R American film/HBO adult TV show model. I've already seen a pretty significant decline in nudity in film and TV over the past couple of years but that may just be a result of the "all access" streaming model being boob shy because of kids having free range versus paid cable channel (hbo, Showtime, skinamax) showing stuff at night.

What else is verboten in asian cinema? I heard skeletons and ghosts?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Huh, this explains why all those netflix asian imports are so light on nudity despite being filled with nubile women in skimpy clothing.
> 
> With Hollywood really targeting Asian markets I wonder how this will affect the typical hard R American film/HBO adult TV show model. I've already seen a pretty significant decline in nudity in film and TV over the past couple of years but that may just be a result of the "all access" streaming model being boob shy because of kids having free range versus paid cable channel (hbo, Showtime, skinamax) showing stuff at night.
> 
> What else is verboten in asian cinema? I heard skeletons and ghosts?


I can tell y'all that the Korean movie High Society has no shortage of nudity.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i jest as well *Sir* Black5. and i like the friendly banter. Senseless and idiotic it may be.
> 
> i would like to keep on Ponging. But hard to do with this circuit breaker lockdown in place.


I know this honorific is commonly used in polite communication in the Philippines, but it has a special meaning in (The original) OoO.

Bro of OoO - 1,000 posts in the thread
Sir of OoO - 10,000 posts in the thread.

I can't recall if it was decided to carry this tradition over to the new thread, but BT, (official OoO historian), may be able to shed some light.

The last tally I recall, there were only 3 members who had achieved that feat:


MemberOoO PostsGunnar_91715920​Betterthere15805​Dogbert_is_fat11597​5959HH7938​rjohnson567848​Black57597​jmanlay7261​Sappie666450​BigSeikoFan5750​sportura5237​

It's been a while since I have updated data in my pivot table however, so this may now have changed once we add in SoOoO figures.

My last update was in June 2020, before the forum format change, so the data feed no longer functions correctly:


Row LabelsSum of OoO PostsGunnar_91716684​Betterthere16180​Dogbert_is_fat12486​Black58616​5959HH8269​rjohnson568111​jmanlay7379​Sappie666730​BigSeikoFan6097​

I expect that this has now changed quite a bit since then

Does anyone know where to find total post data for threads now, so I can update this?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I know this honorific is commonly used in polite communication in the Philippines, but it has a special meaning in (The original) OoO.
> 
> Bro of OoO - 1,000 posts in the thread
> Sir of OoO - 10,000 posts in the thread.
> ...


ooops, i didnt know that Bro Black5. But you must have been knighted Sir by now.

if you want to know what watch to wear when to be knighted, there's also a thread for that.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> oh that. Isnt that BSF'ing or being JustAbe'd?


I do believe you are correct.

BSF'ing is a* random* posting of a previously unseen watch.
Being "Ponged" is more akin to *contextual *posting of a previously unseen watch.

I'll defer to Sir Dog, the official keeper of the OoO dictionary for clearer definitions...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I can tell y'all that the Korean movie High Society has no shortage of nudity.


should i check that out?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> for cinemas in general, certain nudity is allowed i think. Brief breast exposure, buttocks, etc. And must be germane to the story. Frontal nudity in a non-sexual setting have been allowed as well i think. They all get an R-18 rating. Movies that get an X rating can only be shown in experimental cinemas.
> 
> The biggest mall and cinema chain however voluntarily prohibited R-18 movies in any of its theaters (very devoutly religious matriarch). People thought it was a bad business move. But years after, theyre still the richest family.


People respect them for adhering to their principles. Generally, there are more customers going to watch those G, PG, maybe M movies than any R or X rated ones. Plus, people prefer to watch X rated ones at home where they can charge their automatic watches too. LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I do believe you are correct.
> 
> BSF'ing is a* random* posting of a previously unseen watch.
> Being "Ponged" is more akin to *contextual *posting of a previously unseen watch.
> ...


you truly are an academic sir. Done with your masters?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Isn't it way past bedtime over there brother B5? You could be up watching B1 and B2 in a couple of hours


Certainly is.

Fell asleep in front of the TV watching episodes of Lucifer, so woke up and checking in before hitting the mattress for another 3 hours...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I do believe you are correct.
> 
> BSF'ing is a* random* posting of a previously unseen watch.
> Being "Ponged" is more akin to *contextual *posting of a previously unseen watch.
> ...


Sleep. Bedtime for me. It's just tipped over to Thursday the 8th.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I know this honorific is commonly used in polite communication in the Philippines, but it has a special meaning in (The original) OoO.
> 
> Bro of OoO - 1,000 posts in the thread
> Sir of OoO - 10,000 posts in the thread.
> ...


Nope. Doesn't exists anymore. Gun, BT and me are the only "sirs" of OoO and all you are bros.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sleep. Bedtime for me. It's just tipped over to Thursday the 8th.


same here but my youngest still wants to watch pokemon. Weird. Netflix says only available until April 14.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nope. Doesn't exists anymore. Gun, BT and me are the only "sirs" of OoO and all you are bros.


noted Sir Dog.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Good night gents.

Gonna dream me self some Omega watches tonite.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> same here but my youngest still wants to watch pokemon. Weird. Netflix says only available until April 14.


What's your timezone in Manila? Is it GMT +8?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> ooops, i didnt know that Bro Black5. But *you must have been knighted Sir by now*.
> 
> if you want to know what watch to wear when to be knighted, there's also a thread for that.


No idea.

"Who posted" information was readily and easily available in the old forum format, but don't know where to find it in this one.

I will have to search for the "what watch to wear when to be knighted" thread, but fear I may be ill-equipped for such formal occasions with the current state of my collection...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What's your timezone in Manila? Is it GMT +8?


yup. Same as perth.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> should i check that out?


NSFK (Not Safe For Kids), but yeah, it's wild.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> No idea.
> 
> "Who posted" information was readily and easily available in the old forum format, but don't know where to find it in this one.
> 
> I will have to search for the "what watch to wear when to be knighted" thread, but fear I may be ill-equipped for such formal occasions with the current state of my collection...











A Watch To Get Knighted In


Welcome back Are you a knight yet? Nice of you to ask. I very much suspect the Queen is out of touch at the moment. Phil has had a few problems, and one of her grand sons isn't keeping his gob shut. I have little doubt I that I will hear something soon




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> already been nicknamed the maryjane


Someone else pointed out that the new DJ36's special texture is more like palm fronds, so I'm trying to call it the Jungle Love. 🤣


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Second shot over and done with. Long time coming!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> *People respect them for adhering to their principles.* Generally, there are more customers going to watch those G, PG, maybe M movies than any R or X rated ones. Plus, people prefer to watch X rated ones at home where they can charge their automatic watches too. LOL.


So do I.

Regardless of whether I agree with their beliefs or not, I have the utmost respect for those that maintain their ethical and moral standards throughout their business and personal lives.

I once worked for a person that was heavily involved in a church in Australia, regularly preached about sustainability and the environment, drove a Prius, and "encouraged" all the executive team to do likewise. A number of execs even bought a Prius, (one retained his Porsche and parked it in a lot away from the building when he brought it in), and many others joined his church and just gave lip service.

I knew what I was employed to do, (turn around a failing business unit), I revealed a lot of myself during the interview process, so they knew I wasn't giving up my modified XR-8, changing my religious beliefs, or pretending to.

He once told me that he didn't like me, or my beliefs, but as long as I "made money for him", I could stay.

Strangely, I would have respected him more if he had not compromised his beliefs for money and asked me to leave.

As long as they aren't imposing their beliefs on others, they are entitled to run their business as they see fit...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Second shot over and done with. Long time coming!


congrats bro 59


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> you truly are an academic sir. Done with your masters?


Hardly.

I'm a pragmatist, and a student of human behaviour.

Have taken on a new project at work, which is pretty intensive, so have deferred studies for a little while until things settle down a bit...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Hardly.
> 
> I'm a pragmatist, and a student of human behaviour.
> 
> Have taken on a new project at work, which is pretty intensive, so have deferred studies for a little while until things settle down a bit...


fellow pupil of life as well here.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

"Bro of OoO" and "Sir of OoO" are horribly misogynistic carryovers from our regrettable past steeped in toxic masculinity and male privilege!

I humbly submit that we re-christen these titles as "Jenna of OoO" and "Paulina of OoO" as more befitting the ladies so often represented in this thread! Perhaps a new title of "Erika of OoO" for any new member with <10 posts that pops put of a cake for our amusement


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> "Bro of OoO" and "Sir of OoO" are horribly misogynistic carryovers from our regrettable past steeped in toxic masculinity and male privilege!
> 
> I humbly submit that we re-christen these titles as "Jenna of OoO" and "Paulina of OoO" as more befitting the ladies so often represented in this thread! Perhaps a new title of "Erika of OoO" for any new member with <10 posts that pops put of a cake for our amusement


Or androgynous names like "Pat", "Chris", "Kelly", etc


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> A Watch To Get Knighted In
> 
> 
> Welcome back Are you a knight yet? Nice of you to ask. I very much suspect the Queen is out of touch at the moment. Phil has had a few problems, and one of her grand sons isn't keeping his gob shut. I have little doubt I that I will hear something soon
> ...


Thanks!

With respect to the OP, I don't mind his Hamilton, but that worn bund strap just wouldn't do for a formal occasion.

The Christopher Ward with internal rotating bezel is interesting, however also too casual.

For a truly formal occasion, (Black Tie), tradition dictates going watchless, other than a pocket watch in a waist coat...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Second shot over and done with. Long time coming!


Nice work '59!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> "Bro of OoO" and "Sir of OoO" are horribly misogynistic carryovers from our regrettable past steeped in toxic masculinity and male privilege!
> 
> I humbly submit that we re-christen these titles as "Jenna of OoO" and "Paulina of OoO" as more befitting the ladies so often represented in this thread! Perhaps a new title of "Erika of OoO" for any new member with <10 posts that pops put of a cake for our amusement


is it Jenna of OoO or

Jenna of BSF of OoO?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> With respect to the OP, I don't mind his Hamilton, but that worn bund strap just wouldn't do for a formal occasion.
> 
> ...











Calling all "Dress Watch Desperados"--Share...


Keeping this thread kicking. Difficult to get a good picture of it, but it could pull dress duty if required




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> There's also a grassy-leafy texture for the 36es. I'd normally prefer blue, but I kinda want to see how the green-on-steel looks.
> 
> They've also cut way down on the "ROLEXROLEXROLEX" jubilee dial, as it's just not available on the steel version anymore (unless the last ones I saw at an AD were previous-gen 116xxx models).
> 
> ...


They should have used an iconic plant for an iconic watch brand.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> already been nicknamed the maryjane


NRA


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Cellini Dual Time is gone. Hmm -- hope the rest of the line stays around a while longer.
> 
> View attachment 15812325


That was the only one that interested me. Available for less than $15k USD at Jomashop yesterday.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> For afternoon tee while climbing Everest?
> View attachment 15812022


Imagine the ribbing you'll get from your steel-Explorer-wearing Everest-climbing buddies if you show up at base camp with your TT.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> And no changes to the Milgauss or AK, either. They've still got 31xx movements to use, then?
> 
> The black ExpII's hands -- for a minute, I thought they looked brushed or frosted, but now I'm sure they're polished. Check out the center stack and how they reflect the seconds hand. I keep hoping for Rolex to use a different finish for hands on dark dials to make them easier to see, but nope; and I suppose the white lume takes up the slack.
> 
> View attachment 15812340


I like the extended lume on the black dial better. The overall size is still too big for me, though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> This new dial could be pretty nice.
> 
> View attachment 15812062


Didn't figure you as a diamond-bezel type. Good to know!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15812067
> 
> 
> Always knew if I waited long enough green would become more popular


Hey!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Second shot over and done with. Long time coming!


and here we sit with the highest peak so far (thanks to the Brits) and our intensive care unit is full and 30+ needing intensive care so they are transporting them to other hospitals.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> VC has a few new winners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, can't tell the time but it's nice!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> That was the only one that interested me. Available for less than $15k USD at Jomashop yesterday.


I could like the Dual Time because I think it's helpful for family overseas, but if just one had to go away, then it's the one I would've axed, too. The Moonphase is too much of a halo watch to discontinue, and both the Time and Date models are more practical (one for dressing up, the other for a daily). Either way, like I said, I hope the Cellini line is healthy enough to keep on my stretch-goals list.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Here's my guesses --
> 
> 
> They saw how much the used market favored the 36mm Explorer, so they "listened" and came out with what the market appears to prefer;
> ...


So you'll finally get a Rolex?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> one of the few Segal movies i have seen with nudity.


I'm sure Erika demanded to be nude in the movie. Gotta distract from her acting (in)ability.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So you'll finally get a Rolex?


Talk to MrsBS ?

(our deal is, if I can switch from contracting to a govt role, which would hopefully be a more secure long-term gig, then we'll go shopping in the Rolex/JLC/etc range)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow, can't tell the time but it's nice!


They're trying to compete with a Daytona for the best impossible to tell the time watch


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't figure you as a diamond-bezel type. Good to know!


Oh, definitely not! The WG fluted bezel is as far as I'll go but that dial could be legit depending on how it looks in the light. I've not played with the configuration to see if that dial is locked to that bezel, hope not.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

From another thread:








In-Depth: Jaeger-LeCoultre Launches The Reverso Quadriptyque, The Most Complicated Reverso Ever


The latest Hybris Mechanica watch has four separate faces and includes one of the most complex lunar month displays ever used in a wristwatch.




www.hodinkee.com





Let's see if I can remember this without going back to read the article: JLC Reverso, tourbillon, perpetual calendar, second time zone with jumping hour display, minute repeater, moon orbit indicator, moonphase, "sidereal time" (still don't quite understand this), uh... maybe a couple other functions I forgot.

The displays in the case... tray?... actually move, and they are advanced by little pushbuttons that movement pokes once a night.

In-friggin-sane.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> From another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It kind of puts the Silver 50th Snoopy in its place, but if I recall they are only producing 10 and they come with a heft price tag.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I need to work on my post count! Haha

Wearing this for Rolex release day &#8230; honestly probably a good thing that nothing "wowed" me from the releases. Some of the new DJ faces are nice (to look at)


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> It kind of puts the Silver 50th Snoopy in its place, but if I recall they are only producing 10 and they come with a heft price tag.


Just a mill five euros IIRC. If Bros PF, BSF, and pong chip in 99%, I think the rest of us can cover the 1% for a pass it around OoO watch


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

For the record, these are the extremes of DJs I'm considering. Least blingy to max blingy!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> For the record, these are the extremes of DJs I'm considering. Least blingy to max blingy!


I actually do like the new blue one with the kind of "checkered" dial


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Woohoo! Mrs. BW scored a cancelled appointment after midnight last night and got her first dose at 10:30 this morning.

I just grabbed a cancelled appointment for next week after obsessively revisiting all the sites that aren't polled by the state's bots. I'm won't cancel my spot on the all the waiting lists until it actually happens. If I'm really lucky, one of the waiting list sites closer to home will come in earlier.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still haven't run across Jenna but met this very nice barista today...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still haven't run across Jenna but met this very nice barista today...


Gf.

B5, she's Greek....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Is this a one-piece or a two-piece Erika?


1 piece


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still haven't run across Jenna but met this very nice barista today...


Why can't my baristas look like that?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Cellini Dual Time is gone. Hmm -- hope the rest of the line stays around a while longer.
> 
> View attachment 15812325


I didn't realize the Cellini Dual Time had been discontinued. Maybe they ran out of dual time movements? I do suspect all Cellini's will be upgraded or discontinued by next year. Same with the Milgauss and Air King.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> BT are you glad you held onto your 39mm Explorer I?


For sure.. Gimme a break 36mm is a ladies watch... At 15k I might sell. DSW had 5 yesterday think I saw 2 a bit ago. Probably repricing them. What boring crap.. Exp ii OK if you want one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I know this honorific is commonly used in polite communication in the Philippines, but it has a special meaning in (The original) OoO.
> 
> Bro of OoO - 1,000 posts in the thread
> Sir of OoO - 10,000 posts in the thread.
> ...


Accurate you are... We pretty much stopped all that here. I do not know of way to get totals.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Second shot over and done with. Long time coming!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, nudity in movies.
> 
> I worked in Asia for the early part of my career and the first time the government relaxed ruling on nudity (no sex still) and the cinema halls were packed. Lots of middle aged and elderly queued up for tickets.


Thought they would just pixelate them. Oh, wrong country.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still haven't run across Jenna but met this very nice barista today...


Extra cream in your coffee today, sir?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Why can't my baristas look like that?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Mrs. BSF pointed her out when she got our morning coffee. I had to see for myself...

She was very nice.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

59, congrats on the shot!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Extra cream in your coffee today, sir?


She wouldn't miss any...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Woohoo! Mrs. BW scored a cancelled appointment after midnight last night and got her first dose at 10:30 this morning.
> 
> I just grabbed a cancelled appointment for next week after obsessively revisiting all the sites that aren't polled by the state's bots. I'm won't cancel my spot on the all the waiting lists until it actually happens. If I'm really lucky, one of the waiting list sites closer to home will come in earlier.


Way to go!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> For sure.. Gimme a break 36mm is a ladies watch... At 15k I might sell. DSW had 5 yesterday think I saw 2 a bit ago. Probably repricing them. What boring crap.. Exp ii OK if you want one.


Gf

Unless Bsi gets it that is.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> For sure.. Gimme a break 36mm is a ladies watch... At 15k I might sell. DSW had 5 yesterday think I saw 2 a bit ago. Probably repricing them. What boring crap.. Exp ii OK if you want one.


To my way of thinking 36mm can work for men or women as long as the lug width is 20mm. I discovered a long time ago that a 34mm Rolex with 19mm lugs is too small for me. I suppose that everyone has their own preference zone. I do recall wearing 33mm watches years and years ago although women were then wearing watches that were smaller than a dime.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> To my way of thinking 36mm can work for men or women as long as the lug width is 20mm. I discovered a long time ago that a 34mm Rolex with 19mm lugs is too small for me. I suppose that everyone has their own preference zone. I do recall wearing 33mm watches years and years ago although women were then wearing watches that were smaller than a dime.


I tried on a 36mm DJ in Vegas and it's a no go for me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I didn't realize the Cellini Dual Time had been discontinued. Maybe they ran out of dual time movements? I do suspect all Cellini's will be upgraded or discontinued by next year. Same with the Milgauss and Air King.


My guess is that the Cellinis just aren't selling that well (right watch at the wrong time, IMO) and the Dual Time was the slowest seller. Showy = moonphase; practical = date; clean = time-only. Other dual-time watches often have a date, too, but they didn't do that with this watch, so whoever would want to use it as a travel/conference call watch can't get the features they'd like.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Extra cream in your coffee today, sir?





BigSeikoFan said:


> She wouldn't miss any...


Zack & Miri's plot centered on a coffee shop.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> My guess is that the Cellinis just aren't selling that well (right watch at the wrong time, IMO) and the Dual Time was the slowest seller. Showy = moonphase; practical = date; clean = time-only. Other dual-time watches often have a date, too, but they didn't do that with this watch, so whoever would want to use it as a travel/conference call watch can't get the features they'd like.


My dream would be for them to bring it back with a date and lengthen the hands.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> My dream would be for them to bring it back with a date and lengthen the hands.


Right, and maybe a pointer date so they don't need a second subdial or a window cutout.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Zack & Miri's plot centered on a coffee shop.


Back in the 80s/90s EVERY movie of that nature was centered around a coffee shop! Or salon, massage parlor, or pizza delivery.

Now it is all that step stuff, real estate agent, or just "no plot required!"


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rolex is starting to be a lazy company with no innovation. I’m convinced that Omega if you put the wank factor to one side are technically better watches. Aesthetics can be argued.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Rolex is starting to be a lazy company with no innovation. I'm convinced that Omega if you put the wank factor to one side are technically better watches. Aesthetics can be argued.


Only problem I have with omega is they don't do thin movements. Watches don't sit flat. They just make a fat caseback to cover the movement instead. Same issue why I can't do the bronze BB. Thick slab sides and the caseback still protrudes past the sides.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Only problem I have with omega is they don't do thin movements. Watches don't sit flat. They just make a fat caseback to cover the movement instead. Same issue why I can't do the bronze BB. Thick slab sides and the caseback still protrudes past the sides.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Rolex kept the exp ii just for yiu


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> For the record, these are the extremes of DJs I'm considering. Least blingy to max blingy!


If DJ, go max bling. If no, why not an OP36? Do they come in blue?

Oh, nevermind. You like that patterned dial.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still haven't run across Jenna but met this very nice barista today...


And she let you take a photo? How did you ask her?

You tell her that you were a talent scout?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> 1 piece


Hehe, yes.

Don't feel the need for 2 piece when it sits really flat anyway. Am I missing something?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Hehe, yes.
> 
> Don't feel the need for 2 piece when it sits really flat anyway. Am I missing something?


Yes 2 things... Sits flat if it's a taller watch and 
Overcomes that God awful over the top of springbar look like in your photo 
Oh and 3 it just looks better from sides the way hardware works.

Other than that no.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> A Watch To Get Knighted In
> 
> 
> Welcome back Are you a knight yet? Nice of you to ask. I very much suspect the Queen is out of touch at the moment. Phil has had a few problems, and one of her grand sons isn't keeping his gob shut. I have little doubt I that I will hear something soon
> ...


LOL. A guy getting knighted hangs a round in the affordables watches forum? Who is he kidding?

Never met a knight with a watch less than a Rolex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Second shot over and done with. Long time coming!


Congratulations


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So do I.
> 
> Regardless of whether I agree with their beliefs or not, I have the utmost respect for those that maintain their ethical and moral standards throughout their business and personal lives.
> 
> ...


LOL. He didn't impose his beliefs on you. Why didn't you join him?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Seller just listed year old 39mm exp for $12000


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still haven't run across Jenna but met this very nice barista today...


Why doesn't she button all the way to the top?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why doesn't she button all the way to the top?


Tips


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I didn't realize the Cellini Dual Time had been discontinued. Maybe they ran out of dual time movements? I do suspect all Cellini's will be upgraded or discontinued by next year. Same with the Milgauss and Air King.


The Cellini line has always been a slow seller. Truly an enigma in the Rolex line up. They marketed themselves so well as a maker of tool watches that no one knows their dress watches. No one, not even the WIS here on WUS is interested in a Cellini. Like how many people actually post threads asking for help to choose a Cellini?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Rolex kept the exp ii just for yiu


Yes, when is he buying that Explorer II?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Seller just listed year old 39mm exp for $12000


It will be $15k before you know it. World has gone mad.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Tips


So... am I supposed to drop the tips down the cleavage?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It will be $15k before you know it. World has gone mad.


Yeah thinking I should pack mine away... Trade for a VC Overseas


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So... am I supposed to drop the tips down the cleavage?


Sure, that'd be what I suggest. Just the tip. 🤪


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. A guy getting knighted hangs a round in the affordables watches forum? Who is he kidding?
> 
> Never met a knight with a watch less than a Rolex.







No Rolex in sight here.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Cellini line has always been a slow seller. Truly an enigma in the Rolex line up. They marketed themselves so well as a maker of tool watches that no one knows their dress watches. No one, not even the WIS here on WUS is interested in a Cellini. Like how many people actually post threads asking for help to choose a Cellini?


I'm probably the only one who ever sounds enthusiastic about them (and I use "probably" as a hedge because there's no absolutes here). And it's not like there's a huge range of choices to ponder, either. The day that I handled one, it was just one of those watches that happened to be at a local AD when I had some time to kill. When the SA offered to get it out of the display case, I said sure why not, and I loved the damned thing.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Seller just listed year old 39mm exp for $12000


I wouldn't trade it for my OP39W, so I'm guessing too much.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Cellini line has always been a slow seller. Truly an enigma in the Rolex line up. They marketed themselves so well as a maker of tool watches that no one knows their dress watches. No one, not even the WIS here on WUS is interested in a Cellini. Like how many people actually post threads asking for help to choose a Cellini?


People interested in Cellini don't need help choosing a watch. Well, maybe not. I never was interested in help choosing anything, so the whole concept is odd to me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Sure, that'd be what I suggest. Just the tip.


If I drop too much money on there, can I reach down and recover some?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm probably the only one who ever sounds enthusiastic about them (and I use "probably" as a hedge because there's no absolutes here). And it's not like there's a huge range of choices to ponder, either. The day that I handled one, it was just one of those watches that happened to be at a local AD when I had some time to kill. When the SA offered to get it out of the display case, I said sure why not, and I loved the damned thing.


The Cellini is a nice watch. Well executed etc. but not in great demand and people who buy a dress watch pro have other better choices to select from.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> People interested in Cellini don't need help choosing a watch. Well, maybe not. I never was interested in help choosing anything, so the whole concept is odd to me.


They do. White gold, yellow gold, Moonphase


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> They do. White gold, yellow gold, Moonphase


I do like meteorite moon in the moonphase watch, but I don't like how it indicates the phase.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. A guy getting knighted hangs a round in the affordables watches forum? Who is he kidding?
> 
> Never met a knight with a watch less than a Rolex.


Sir Jackie Stewart, no?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Sure, that'd be what I suggest. Just the tip. 🤪


Just the tip? Absolutely not. I'm giving her the whole thing!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Cellini line has always been a slow seller. Truly an enigma in the Rolex line up. They marketed themselves so well as a maker of tool watches that no one knows their dress watches. No one, not even the WIS here on WUS is interested in a Cellini. Like how many people actually post threads asking for help to choose a Cellini?


I came so close to buying a Cellini about 6 months ago. Did not, however, because it had a tang buckle instead of deployant, so I bought a gold Omega pie pan instead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Sir Jackie Stewart, no?


He has a Rolex.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Only problem I have with omega is they don't do thin movements. Watches don't sit flat. They just make a fat caseback to cover the movement instead. Same issue why I can't do the bronze BB. Thick slab sides and the caseback still protrudes past the sides.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Somebody has to tell Omega that unlike men, watches are not better when thicker.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He has a Rolex.


Several. He is a Rolex brand ambassador.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Thought they would just pixelate them. Oh, wrong country.


your other half


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why doesn't she button all the way to the top?


to make things easier for you, sir.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> And she let you take a photo? How did you ask her?
> 
> You tell her that you were a talent scout?


I asked nicely and she said yes. No muss, no fuss.

That said, we had a very nice chat beforehand. Laying the groundwork, so to speak...

That's why I think I might be able to chat up Jenna too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If I drop too much money on there, can I reach down and recover some?


if youre dropping coins, ask if you can do the coin slot.

once a group of friends "kidnapped" me and we went to a strip bar. I didnt have paper money. So to join the fun i asked if i can just swipe my card.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Cellini is a nice watch. Well executed etc. but not in great demand and people who buy a dress watch pro have other better choices to select from.


rolex should make cellini its haute horology line


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Why doesn't she button all the way to the top?


She said it was a comfortable 50 F outside today,, so it was appropriate. I didn't argue.

Seriously, she was very nice.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Just the tip? Absolutely not. I'm giving her the whole thing!!


one tip i heard is just the tip. For a while. Then she'll ask for more.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So... am I supposed to drop the tips down the cleavage?


I might try tomorrow since we're buds now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If I drop too much money on there, can I reach down and recover some?


Maybe it's just me but in this case, I don't think there is such a thing as _too much_ money...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I might try tomorrow since we're buds now.


Bosom buddies?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> one tip i heard is just the tip. For a while. Then she'll ask for more.


Lawyers always have a strategy.?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Lawyers always have a strategy.👍


i dont use that in a courtroom though.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Only problem I have with omega is they don't do thin movements. Watches don't sit flat. They just make a fat caseback to cover the movement instead. Same issue why I can't do the bronze BB. Thick slab sides and the caseback still protrudes past the sides.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The Speedmaster doesn't have that problem.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i dont use that in a courtroom though.


Yes. Everyone must leave pants on in courtroom! 🤣 🤣


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The Speedmaster doesn't have that problem.


That's because it is a manual wind brother G. Thickness reduced correspondingly by omitting the rotor.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today's lunch...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Seller just listed year old 39mm exp for $12000


Only the beginning. Now that the 214270 is no more and replaced with a 36mm, brace yourself for prices to rise sharply.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Cellini line has always been a slow seller. Truly an enigma in the Rolex line up. They marketed themselves so well as a maker of tool watches that no one knows their dress watches. No one, not even the WIS here on WUS is interested in a Cellini. Like how many people actually post threads asking for help to choose a Cellini?


I dunno. I've always liked this Cellini.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Today's lunch...


the coffee place also serves lunch?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering after lunch...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I dunno. I've always liked this Cellini.


I do like it just not as much as the sports watches. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Only the beginning. Now that the 214270 is no more and replaced with a 36mm, brace yourself for prices to rise sharply.


yeah maybe trade for a VC?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The artist named this "A Beautiful Day."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> yeah maybe trade for a VC?


I'd take the VCO over the Exp1 anytime sir


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More wandering.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I asked nicely and she said yes. No muss, no fuss.
> 
> That said, we had a very nice chat beforehand. Laying the groundwork, so to speak...
> 
> That's why I think I might be able to chat up Jenna too.


And you did that all in the immediate presence of your wife? Very impressive!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> And you did that all in the immediate presence of your wife? Very impressive!


no he was wandering around


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Yes. Everyone must leave pants on in courtroom!


Unless you are in court by video conference.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The Cellini is a nice watch. Well executed etc. but not in great demand and people who buy a dress watch pro have other better choices to select from.


I can't really disagree, though it's not priced far away from gold models from JLC, Cartier, etc. I very much like JLC MUTs and Cartier Drive, and at least those are available in steel. But if I want a gold version of those brands, the Cellini gets back on the table.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm sure Erika demanded to be nude in the movie. Gotta distract from her acting (in)ability.


Come on Sap, be reasonable.

She was *very *convincing in the cake scene. I was transfixed by her prowess.

Oh yeah, Gary Busey and Tommy Lee Jones play bad guys and their *over* acting is probably a secondary *comic* highlight...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I need to work on my post count!


No.

You really don't.

Quality trounces quantity *every *time...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Just a mill five euros IIRC. If Bros PF, BSF, and pong chip in 99%, I think the rest of us can cover the 1% for a pass it around OoO watch


So for our 1% share we get to divvy out a little under 88 hours between us...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still haven't run across Jenna but met this very nice barista today...


Did you request extra milk with your coffee?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> B5, she's Greek....


I thought she looked familiar...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Extra cream in your coffee today, sir?


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. He didn't impose his beliefs on you. Why didn't you join him?


The clear message was that he would happily compromise his principles for $$$$$$.

Everyone else in the exec team was expected to buy a Prius and go to church with him, and they did. (Many of them complained behind his back)

Greek Orthodox and Hillside are hardly complementary, and I certainly wasn't buying a Prius.

I had a photo of my XR-8 in the company garage surrounded by Prius's, (Prii?), and was pressured by others to "play ball", and "set an example" for the other staff, but I wasn't prepared to pretend.

Eventually, I just delivered the contract outcomes early, got paid out and left...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> no he was wandering around


wankering around?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> The clear message was that he would happily compromise his principles for $$$$$$.
> 
> Everyone else in the exec team was expected to buy a Prius and go to church with him, and they did. (Many of them complained behind his back)
> 
> ...


with all the car and watch metaphors, i daresay that the apple watch is the prius of watches.  or is it the tesla?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

We are in a lockdown and a new client wants me to go to the office. Argh.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> with all the car and watch metaphors, i daresay that the apple watch is the prius of watches.  or is it the tesla?


Fitbit is more like the Prius.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> The clear message was that he would happily compromise his principles for $$$$$$.
> 
> Everyone else in the exec team was expected to buy a Prius and go to church with him, and they did. (Many of them complained behind his back)
> 
> ...


Glad you didn't play ball.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Come on Sap, be reasonable.
> 
> She was *very *convincing in the cake scene. I was transfixed by her prowess.
> 
> ...


If I recall correctly, she acted in the movie Chasers as well. That was another soft Playboy centre spread type movie.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The clear message was that he would happily compromise his principles for $$$$$$.
> 
> Everyone else in the exec team was expected to buy a Prius and go to church with him, and they did. (Many of them complained behind his back)
> 
> ...


Hillside? Or you meant Hillsongs?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Glad you didn't play ball.


But he could ply with balls?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Sir Jackie Stewart, no?


Wonder what Sir Les Patterson wears...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wearing a French watch while watching JC protray a French-speaking Canadian


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering after lunch...


Tell me you bought the kitten one and are wearing it now, along with your AP...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Only problem I have with omega is they don't do thin movements. Watches don't sit flat. They just make a fat caseback to cover the movement instead. Same issue why I can't do the bronze BB. Thick slab sides and the caseback still protrudes past the sides.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The modern co-axial is thinner than the new Rolex 32xx (5.5 mm vs 6.7mm), so there must another reason why Omegas are thicker than e.g. many Rolexes. However, to partly compensate/hide the thickness their cases have more angles and brushing/polishing.

My Marathon at 14mm sits much taller than my PO at 16 mm.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Only problem I have with omega is they don't do thin movements. Watches don't sit flat. They just make a fat caseback to cover the movement instead. Same issue why I can't do the bronze BB. Thick slab sides and the caseback still protrudes past the sides.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've moved on but when PurpleHaz bought his BB Bronze I almost ordered one.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Sure, that'd be what I suggest. Just the tip.


"Just the tip" never worked on any of my girlfriends. Guessing their mothers had forewarned them, or they grew up hearing their father's mumbling "serious, I only used the tip" 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The artist named this "A Beautiful Day."


Now you made me want to travel south to the Mediterranean.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> We are in a lockdown and a new client wants me to go to the office. Argh.


We're peaking so I'm restricting outings to walking the dog and buying groceries.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15813698


Wow, look at forest tops in the GS!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> But he could ply with balls?


I guess so. I just don't want to know about it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Wearing a French watch while watching JC protray a French-speaking Canadian
> View attachment 15813696


***** de Montreal?!?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Checkout Federicos latest video on the new Rolex releases....great viewing.

Think he might be a bit disappointed 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> We're peaking so I'm restricting outings to walking the dog and buying groceries.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


my boss wont even let me out of the house


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> with all the car and watch metaphors, i daresay that the apple watch is the prius of watches.  or is it the tesla?


I wasn't using metaphors, but the effect of the Apple watch on the industry is likely to be different and much more pronounced than the effect of Tesla on the car industry.

In real terms, although Tesla definitely has influenced the industry, and cannibalised some sales, volume and turnover is miniscule compared to the large established manufacturers, who are poised to target the same segment very soon with resources that suggest serious potential repercussions for Tesla if they don't grow market share even more rapidly to shire up their position.

Apple, on the other hand, has already dwarfed the turnover of *every single watch company, *although most indicators suggest they are doing this mostly in a *totally new category, * selling to mostly non-traditional watch buyers, or as an additional sale, rather than a direct replacement, so they have actually grown the entire market size significantly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I wasn't using metaphors, but the effect of the Apple watch on the industry is likely to be different and much more pronounced than the effect of Tesla on the car industry.
> 
> In real terms, although Tesla definitely has influenced the industry, and cannibalised some sales, volume and turnover is miniscule compared to the large established manufacturers, who are poised to target the same segment very soon with resources that suggest serious potential repercussions for Tesla if they don't grow market share even more rapidly to shire up their position.
> 
> ...


And the new Tesla lorry is pretty cool....and fast.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello style masters, I'm looking at your especially Mr Mui

Which one do you like? Panda or reverse panda?









TUDOR Black Bay Chrono watch - m79360n-0008 | TUDOR Watch


Discover the TUDOR Black Bay Chrono watch m79360n-0008 - 41 mm steel case – Black fabric strap




www.tudorwatch.com


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Fitbit is more like the Prius.


Agree.

We have yet to see the high volume, low priced, infrastructure supported EV, that will dominate the vehicle industry in the same way.

My money is on it coming from VW group, or one of the Chinese manufacturers who are already delivering massive volumes in their home market...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Glad you didn't play ball.


So am I.

Condemning my soul to an eternity of damnation in return for a Prius, seems like a raw deal...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If I recall correctly, she acted in the movie Chasers as well. That was another soft Playboy centre spread type movie.


Dont know that one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Unless you are in court by video conference.


Ahh yes. My sis is also a lawyer, seems like she lives on Zoom speaking to one judge or another.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hillside? Or you meant Hillsongs?


You say Hillsong, I say Hillside. 

No offence intended to their followers, and I make no judgement on the church itself, as I know very little about them.

All I know is that I was quite happy to make my own decisions, and wasn't interested in pursuing it, so it's very likely you are correct and I have the name wrong...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Wearing a French watch while watching JC protray a French-speaking Canadian
> View attachment 15813696


Ponged again!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> And the new Tesla lorry is pretty cool....and fast.
> 
> View attachment 15813872


Undoubtedly self driving vehicles are the future of the logistics industry, and this is an area where ROI really matters, so would be smart to target and invest heavily here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Hello* style masters, *I'm looking at your especially Mr Mui
> 
> Which one do you like? Panda or reverse panda?
> 
> ...


I'm out...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Interesting reading a few well known sites on the new Exp II. Hodinkee and ABTW both glowing in their praise of the changes made. WTF? Clowns. This confirms those 2 ain’t worth a pinch of schitt.

Gear Patrol called out that they missed an opportunity to reduce to 40mm and lose maxi dial. Good to see some sites have an actual opinion.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Undoubtedly self driving vehicles are the future of the logistics industry, and this is an area where ROI really matters, so would be smart to target and invest heavily here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I might get one...purely as a conversation starter when I turn up at a friends BBQ obviously.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Dont know that one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Either way, she still looks hot now.









Chasers (1994) - IMDb


Chasers: Directed by Dennis Hopper. With Tom Berenger, William McNamara, Erika Eleniak, Crispin Glover. A hapless Navy sailor is assigned SP duty. The catch: he must escort a beautiful female prisoner on her way to prison for going UA. She in turn will try anything to escape.




www.imdb.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> And the new Tesla lorry is pretty cool....and fast.


Elon Musk has been talking about it for half a decade. Can one buy it? No.

Pfft....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Elon Musk has been talking about it for half a decade. Can one buy it? No.
> 
> Pfft....


Ahh that's a shame, I have just block paved another 50feet of my driveway to fit one on.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You say Hillsong, I say Hillside.
> 
> No offence intended to their followers, and I make no judgement on the church itself, as I know very little about them.
> 
> ...


Not a follower too but apparently ScoMo is aligned with them.

Founder Frank Houston = sex allegations.




__





Frank Houston - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





NY Pastor Carl Lentz = immoral living








The Rise and Fall of Carl Lentz, the Celebrity Pastor of Hillsong Church (Published 2020)


A charismatic pastor helped build a megachurch favored by star athletes and entertainers — until some temptations became too much to resist.




www.nytimes.com





Michael G = immoral living








Pastor, Songwriter of 'Healer' Confesses to Faking Terminal Cancer


Pastor Michael Guglielmucci, who released the hit song, Healer, in Hillsong's latest album has admitted to misleading others in believing his "battle" with terminal cancer. For the past two years, he has claimed to be terminally ill, though he is not.




christiantoday.com.au





They only look fancy on the outside. So much attention on catholic church and sex abuse but a lot of these not get reported much.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Undoubtedly self driving vehicles are the future of the logistics industry, and this is an area where ROI really matters, so would be smart to target and invest heavily here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Stop talking about stupid electric trucks and self driving cars. Still can't buy one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Interesting reading a few well known sites on the new Exp II. Hodinkee and ABTW both glowing in their praise of the changes made. WTF? Clowns. This confirms those 2 ain't worth a pinch of schitt.
> 
> Gear Patrol called out that they missed an opportunity to reduce to 40mm and lose maxi dial. Good to see some sites have an actual opinion.


Good review = gets invited to Christmas party.
Bad reviews = gets ignored.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Ahh that's a shame, I have just block paved another 50feet of my driveway to fit one on.


Too bad. I will be driving a mobility scooter by the time these things become common place.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Too bad. I will be driving a mobility scooter by the time these things become common place.


Get a Tesla version....0-60 in 3 seconds.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Get a Tesla version....0-60 in 3 seconds.


I think I can build my own mobility scooter. The car is nothing more than a large electric radio control car with an iPad stuck on the dash.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Wonder what Sir Les Patterson wears...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hmmm. Do the Knights Who Say Ni! wear CWC?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Ponged again!
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


i wish i ponged JC. And didnt mean what Sapp was thinking.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I wasn't using metaphors, but the effect of the Apple watch on the industry is likely to be different and much more pronounced than the effect of Tesla on the car industry.
> 
> In real terms, although Tesla definitely has influenced the industry, and cannibalised some sales, volume and turnover is miniscule compared to the large established manufacturers, who are poised to target the same segment very soon with resources that suggest serious potential repercussions for Tesla if they don't grow market share even more rapidly to shire up their position.
> 
> ...


and they say apple is developing its own EV


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think I can build my own mobility scooter. The car is nothing more than a large electric radio control car with an iPad stuck on the dash.


The only time I ever see them is sitting in lane one of the motorway at 60mph because they can't go any faster as it drains their battery ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> The only time I ever see them is sitting in lane one of the motorway at 60mph because they can't go any faster as it drains their battery


Not forgetting that it melts down and goes into limp mode.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not forgetting that it melts down and goes into limp mode.


I picked up a Jag e pace a few weeks back as a favour for a dealer friend of mine.

It took me 12 hours to get it back 150miles as it was flat when I got it from the auction site, and then I struggled to find a fast charger that was working or didn't have a q of six cars waiting. Plus the range gauge was a pure work of fiction, at anything more than 55mph with all the electrics turned off.

Till the infrastructure is up to scratch they ain't gonna work for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> I picked up a Jag e pace a few weeks back as a favour for a dealer friend of mine.
> 
> It took me 12 hours to get it back 150miles as it was flat when I got it from the auction site, and then I struggled to find a fast charger that was working or didn't have a q of six cars waiting. Plus the range gauge was a pure work of fiction, at anything more than 55mph with all the electrics turned off.
> 
> Till the infrastructure is up to scratch they ain't gonna work for me.


LOL. Even with infrastructure, there will always be a long queue for them. It's not like you wait 5 minutes for the car in front to fill up 60 litres and away they go. You will have to wait 30 minutes minimum fast charge. The guy in front will be having beacon and eggs, English breakfast tea and then some. By the time it's your turn, you'll be putting on tea with muffins. LOL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15813698


Ha! Whether I like the new DJ dials or not, the first thought I had was that Rolex is playing catchup to GS...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15813699


Damn! I need to starting looking at Aliexpress!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Agree.
> 
> We have yet to see the high volume, low priced, infrastructure supported EV, that will dominate the vehicle industry in the same way.
> 
> ...


GM has also said they'll be going all-EV by, I think, 2030; and Volvo will switch over even sooner.

What I'll give Tesla credit for is raising expectations and making EVs that compete with upmarket sedans. That's a far cry from the hopped-up golf carts that were around when I was a kid.

But I think Teslas' construction and engineering, mainly in their chassis design, isn't done as well as long-established manufacturers can do themselves. Tesla may not get crushed in the future (and hedging their bets in Powerwalls, solar, and charging infrastructure will help them, too), but I expect other carmakers will do better with lighter weights, simpler construction, and easier repairability.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15813699


are you saying what i think you are saying, sir gun?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Ahh yes. My sis is also a lawyer, seems like she lives on Zoom speaking to one judge or another.


during early days of video conference trials, a judge asked my associate to stand and be seen whole body. Judge wanted to check if lawyers were in proper attire.

hasnt happened to me yet. For my next video trial though judge asked for lawyers to bring a mirror. Dont know why.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Either way, she still looks hot now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. I saw that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Stop talking about stupid electric trucks and self driving cars. Still can't buy one.


self paying cars would be nice as well


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Elon Musk has been talking about it for half a decade. Can one buy it? No.
> 
> Pfft....


What truck drivers hate about it is its central seating position. Like, NOTHING on the road, like tollways or whatever, is made to accommodate drivers who can't reach their open window.

Sometimes fast-changing companies like Tesla really need to chill out and listen to longtime product owners. Maybe I could get used to the all-screen interface on a Model 3, but when I took a test drive and couldn't find how to adjust the side mirrors, I didn't care about how fast it could accelerate.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> self paying cars would be nice as well


There's an app for that...






Turo car sharing marketplace | Rent the perfect car


Skip the rental car counter and book anything from daily drivers to pickup trucks, from trusted, local hosts on the world’s largest car sharing marketplace.




turo.com





Like AirBNB for your car.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So for our 1% share we get to divvy out a little under 88 hours between us...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That's OK, that watch looks like it will break in under 20 minutes in my house anyway


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Even with infrastructure, there will always be a long queue for them. It's not like you wait 5 minutes for the car in front to fill up 60 litres and away they go. You will have to wait 30 minutes minimum fast charge. The guy in front will be having beacon and eggs, English breakfast tea and then some. By the time it's your turn, you'll be putting on tea with muffins. LOL.


I thought the plan was for swapping out battery packs rather than rapid charge (and the thermal complications inherent in that process).

Though a more prolonged charging process could revitalize a lot of waystation attractions that can entertain you while you wait...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I thought the plan was for swapping out battery packs rather than rapid charge (and the thermal complications inherent in that process).
> 
> Though a more prolonged charging process could revitalize a lot of waystation attractions that can entertain you while you wait...


YEESSSSSSSSS

I think we're still sorting out use cases, though, too. MrsBS and I drove up to Maine a couple years ago, so the other day, I checked the same trip on Tesla's map, which shows charging points and typical range estimates. It turned out that our trip in a quick-charging Tesla would've taken pretty much the same amount of time, because we stopped for food and a bathroom break along the way.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

😂


Pongster said:


> during early days of video conference trials, a judge asked my associate to stand and be seen whole body. Judge wanted to check if lawyers were in proper attire.
> 
> hasnt happened to me yet. For my next video trial though judge asked for lawyers to bring a mirror. Dont know why.


Makes me think of My Cousin Vinny movie.😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i wish i ponged JC. And didnt mean what Sapp was thinking.


?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


@BigSeikoFan , we need assistance here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> during early days of video conference trials, a judge asked my associate to stand and be seen whole body. Judge wanted to check if lawyers were in proper attire.
> 
> hasnt happened to me yet. For my next video trial though judge asked for lawyers to bring a mirror. Dont know why.


That hasn't happened to me yet either. Haven't heard it happening in our courts yet.

You actually do full trial by video? We do trials the regular way still. Whenever live witness testimony is required, we have to go in.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> @BigSeikoFan , we need assistance here.


Don't mean to be high maintenance.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That hasn't happened to me yet either. Haven't heard it happening in our courts yet.
> 
> You actually do full trial by video? We do trials the regular way still. Whenever live witness testimony is required, we have to go in.


yes, brother depending on the judge. We have done direct and cross examination on video. And documents identified are submitted beforehand by pdf to the court and share screened during video trial.

also the usual oral arguments when hearing motions.

some judges prefer the old way. So we go to court. Some judges even require RT-PCR tests prior to the hearing.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> I thought the plan was for swapping out battery packs rather than rapid charge (and the thermal complications inherent in that process).
> 
> Though a more prolonged charging process could revitalize a lot of waystation attractions that can entertain you while you wait...


NV, I suppose?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GM has also said they'll be going all-EV by, I think, 2030; and Volvo will switch over even sooner.
> 
> What I'll give Tesla credit for is raising expectations and making EVs that compete with upmarket sedans. That's a far cry from the hopped-up golf carts that were around when I was a kid.
> 
> But I think Teslas' construction and engineering, mainly in their chassis design, isn't done as well as long-established manufacturers can do themselves. Tesla may not get crushed in the future (and hedging their bets in Powerwalls, solar, and charging infrastructure will help them, too), but I expect other carmakers will do better with lighter weights, simpler construction, and easier repairability.


The problem of Tesla cars is the complex design that is not well thought out, is too expensive to manufacture and cost too much. Steering is rubbish, rude is rubbish and handling is rubbish. Shape of car is rubbish and has the looks only a mother would love. However, the Tech is good and that's about it.

Car manufacturers use real engineers to design the sum of moving parts from transmission, power trains, suspension, etc to use of virtual reality to construct the cars to have an understanding of the manufacturing sequence / stations in a production line.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I thought the plan was for swapping out battery packs rather than rapid charge (and the thermal complications inherent in that process).
> 
> Though a more prolonged charging process could revitalize a lot of waystation attractions that can entertain you while you wait...


I will opt for slow charging...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That hasn't happened to me yet either. Haven't heard it happening in our courts yet.
> 
> You actually do full trial by video? We do trials the regular way still. Whenever live witness testimony is required, we have to go in.


We had this one. Totally hilarious, and an honest mistake.









Lawyer Accidentally Joins Zoom Call As A Kitten During Official Court Proceeding


Cutest lawyer ever.




www.thedodo.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> *The problem of Tesla cars is the complex design that is not well thought out,* is too expensive to manufacture and cost too much. Steering is rubbish, rude is rubbish and handling is rubbish. Shape of car is rubbish and has the looks only a mother would love. However, the Tech is good and that's about it.
> 
> Car manufacturers use real engineers to design the sum of moving parts from transmission, power trains, suspension, etc to use of virtual reality to construct the cars to have an understanding of the manufacturing sequence / stations in a production line.


The most laughable mistake was how the lip of the Model 3's trunk wasn't wide enough to keep rainwater from pouring off of the rear window glass and down into the trunk. Literally a ten-minute test with a water sprinkler would've let the engineers see the problem but I don't think they tried. Makes me wonder what other details they miss.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I thought the plan was for swapping out battery packs rather than rapid charge (and the thermal complications inherent in that process).
> 
> Though a more prolonged charging process could revitalize a lot of waystation attractions that can entertain you while you wait...


A few year's ago I was told by an energy/battery expert that quick charging significantly shortened the life expectancy of these batteries.

Many buyers probably don't care as they don't expect own their cars that long but the one's buying used should care.

Long live diesel cars!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> @BigSeikoFan , we need assistance here.


How can I help?

You miss Jenna?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How can I help?
> 
> You miss Jenna?


I didn't think I missed her...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Love your work Rolex

Left old Right new


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> Love your work Rolex
> 
> Left old Right new


Are you saying they shoulda done these?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Exactly 2 weeks since 2nd shot.💉 Fully vaxed now.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Are you saying they shoulda done these?
> View attachment 15814791
> 
> 
> View attachment 15814792


I thing I'd rather see Tudor S&G versions before these.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The problem of Tesla cars is the complex design that is not well thought out, is too expensive to manufacture and cost too much. Steering is rubbish, rude is rubbish and handling is rubbish. Shape of car is rubbish and has the looks only a mother would love. However, the Tech is good and that's about it.
> 
> Car manufacturers use real engineers to design the sum of moving parts from transmission, power trains, suspension, etc to use of virtual reality to construct the cars to have an understanding of the manufacturing sequence / stations in a production line.


What'd you expect? They designed it like a computer instead of a car...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> I thing I'd rather see Tudor S&G versions before these.


Actually the BB58 AG would look pretty nice in person I think. The sheen of silver is really beautiful irl.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And yeah, this happened.









Too many posts to catch up on, I'm giving up and will call it a night. ☺


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GM has also said they'll be going all-EV by, I think, 2030; and Volvo will switch over even sooner.
> 
> What I'll give Tesla credit for is raising expectations and making EVs that compete with upmarket sedans. That's a far cry from the hopped-up golf carts that were around when I was a kid.
> 
> But I think Teslas' construction and engineering, mainly in their chassis design, isn't done as well as long-established manufacturers can do themselves. Tesla may not get crushed in the future (and hedging their bets in Powerwalls, solar, and charging infrastructure will help them, too), but I expect other carmakers will do better with lighter weights, simpler construction, and easier repairability.


I called that the announcement that gm is going out of business announcement. Pay attn to Honda and Toyota if you want to know what sane car companies are doing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> And yeah, this happened.
> View attachment 15814854
> 
> 
> Too many posts to catch up on, I'm giving up and will call it a night. ☺


Now that one worth doing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> Love your work Rolex
> 
> Left old Right new


Why is the dial whiter on the right?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Now that one worth doing.


Anything worth doing is worth doing well eh? 😉


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Exactly 2 weeks since 2nd shot.💉 Fully vaxed now.


Time to party!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Anything worth doing is worth doing well eh? 😉
> 
> View attachment 15814865


Yeah I handled one irl... Blew the nearby zenith away.

With the discount offered, it's actually worth less than a 39mm explorer... Weird huh


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The new releases so blah that makes you miss the p01. Doesn't it?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I handled one irl... Blew the nearby zenith away.


It should, it's double the money of the Defy Classic...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> It should, it's double the money of the Defy Classic...


Dunno exact in real dollars but just another level of quality. Think was 12k here they offered it to me at 10k.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> The new releases so blah that makes you miss the p01. Doesn't it?


You rang?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not a follower too but apparently ScoMo is aligned with them.
> 
> Founder Frank Houston = sex allegations.
> 
> ...


I didn't know about any of that, but not surprised.

My old boss always appeared to be "religious" or "environmentalist" more for the sake of appearances and his public image rather than any real actual belief...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> and they say apple is developing its own EV


It will only work on pre-approved Apple roads. "For your safety"

(And if they can get an ongoing cut for said approval).

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Not forgetting that it melts down and goes into limp mode.


I caused this on my one and only test drive.

3 hard takeoffs in a row did it.

The salesperson was furious with me telling me that normal people don't drive that way.

I clearly ain't normal people...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Are you saying they shoulda done these?
> View attachment 15814791
> 
> 
> View attachment 15814792


I actually somehow don't hate those &#8230; honestly better than the Explorer I in TT imo&#8230;


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> What'd you expect? They designed it like a computer instead of a car...


Well, one thing other EV makers should adopt is the programmable fart capabilities.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I thought the plan was for swapping out battery packs rather than rapid charge (and the thermal complications inherent in that process).
> 
> Though a more prolonged charging process could revitalize a lot of waystation attractions that can entertain you while you wait...


A neighbour who does a lot of business in China explained to me how they do it with their Taxi fleet in one major city he travels to frequently.

They simply swap out the entire Taxi for a fully charged one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Actually the BB58 AG would look pretty nice in person I think. The sheen of silver is really beautiful irl.


I had a Lum-Tec cobalt watch. Looks like silver (very white and bright) but much harder. It was a nice look.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Are you saying they shoulda done these?
> View attachment 15814791
> 
> 
> View attachment 15814792


I kinda like those better.

Then again, I am style deficient, so what do I know...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> And yeah, this happened.
> View attachment 15814854
> 
> 
> Too many posts to catch up on, I'm giving up and will call it a night.


Congratulations Richard.

Looks great on you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I called that the announcement that gm is going out of business announcement. Pay attn to Honda and Toyota if you want to know what sane car companies are doing.


Honda & Toyota keep their cards a lot closer to their chest. I can only guess at what they're planning for the USA, but with Honda's little "e" city car debuting in Europe this year, they're definitely doing the EV thing, too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Honda & Toyota keep their cards a lot closer to their chest. I can only guess at what they're planning for the USA, but with Honda's little "e" city car debuting in Europe this year, they're definitely doing the EV thing, too.


Yes but they have been pretty clear its not prime time and v6 still good. That's me!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> Love your work Rolex
> 
> Left old Right new


I saw one post where a guy said new bracelet is 22mm (old one was 21), but haven't seen any confirmation of that yet. Looks like it though from that pic....centre link looks a bit wider. Moving to 22mm will make it look beefier if anything imo. Balanced but beefy...that's their 'design language' on this puppy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Got another high school friend in the hospital. Used to play trombone together with him in band. He suffered a stroke last night from a clot in his brain and tested positive for covid. Intubated & sedated, stroke is taken care of, and the docs are planning out what to do next. He works in the restaurant business back home (I'm guessing as a waiter or manager; only get highlights from his FB posts), but I don't know if we'll ever find out for sure where he got sick from.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Love your work Rolex
> 
> Left old Right new


Hope the new one is on the left because the crown on the right one looks too small. Maybe they borrowed a crown from the bin marked for women's watches?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> And yeah, this happened.
> View attachment 15814854
> 
> 
> Too many posts to catch up on, I'm giving up and will call it a night.


Nice!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Exactly 2 weeks since 2nd shot. Fully vaxed now.


I had my second shot yesterday. Today fever 102.1 F, body aches and headache. I'm sure I left out 2-3 other signs and symptoms. Not a good day but hopefully tomorrow is better.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Anything worth doing is worth doing well eh?
> 
> View attachment 15814865


Interesting that it doesn't have a balance bridge

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I had my second shot yesterday. *Today fever 202.1F, *body aches and headache. I'm sure I left out 2-3 other signs and symptoms. Not a good day but hopefully tomorrow is better.


Congrats! Your body's working! And brew some espresso from your plasma while you can! ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> You rang?
> 
> View attachment 15814879


How easy is it to undo the bezel lock?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Congrats! Your body's working! And brew some espresso from your plasma while you can!


That's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Creating a salmon soft (wheat) taco for dinner. Mmm.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Got another high school friend in the hospital. Used to play trombone together with him in band. He suffered a stroke last night from a clot in his brain and tested positive for covid. Intubated & sedated, stroke is taken care of, and the docs are planning out what to do next. He works in the restaurant business back home (I'm guessing as a waiter or manager; only get highlights from his FB posts), but I don't know if we'll ever find out for sure where he got sick from.


Sorry to hear this. Strokes are rough. I know.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I didn't think I missed her...


I know exactly what you mean; I'm missing my nice barista. Must have been her day off...

We'll always have Jenna.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I had my second shot yesterday. Today fever 202.1F, body aches and headache. I'm sure I left out 2-3 other signs and symptoms. Not a good day but hopefully tomorrow is better.


I think 202 f is a little high?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Feel better soon, 59!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It will only work on pre-approved Apple roads. "For your safety"
> 
> (And if they can get an ongoing cut for said approval).
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. Like Apps from the App Store.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I caused this on my one and only test drive.
> 
> 3 hard takeoffs in a row did it.
> 
> ...


Tell him that the car is not fit for purpose


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> I saw one post where a guy said new bracelet is 22mm (old one was 21), but haven't seen any confirmation of that yet. Looks like it though from that pic....centre link looks a bit wider. Moving to 22mm will make it look beefier if anything imo. Balanced but beefy...that's their 'design language' on this puppy.


Well, that's possible considering that they were trying to slim down the lugs. So all they did was widen the bracelet? LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I think 202 f is a little high?


Close to boiling point?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Our breakfast place.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More wandering...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, that's possible considering that they were trying to slim down the lugs. So all they did was widen the bracelet? LOL


If they did the same as the Sub, they narrowed the outer width of the lugs while widening the gap width (and widened the endlinks). I think that East Asian video blogger had some calipers; I'll look for the vid again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One's for you, BT.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is for you other guys.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> If they did the same as the Sub, they narrowed the outer width of the lugs while widening the gap width (and widened the endlinks). I think that East Asian video blogger had some calipers; I'll look for the vid again.


GF

22mm lug width (I don't remember what the old ExpII's lugs were).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is for you other guys.


Gf

Posting stuff on a phone sucks.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Got another high school friend in the hospital. Used to play trombone together with him in band. He suffered a stroke last night from a clot in his brain and tested positive for covid. Intubated & sedated, stroke is taken care of, and the docs are planning out what to do next. He works in the restaurant business back home (I'm guessing as a waiter or manager; only get highlights from his FB posts), but I don't know if we'll ever find out for sure where he got sick from.


I hope it goes well for him. Mrs. BW's friend is being weaned off ventilator and sedation after six weeks, but now requires very little oxygen now. With less sedation, he needs to be restrained, though, or he starts ripping stuff out.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I had my second shot yesterday. Today fever 202.1F, body aches and headache. I'm sure I left out 2-3 other signs and symptoms. Not a good day but hopefully tomorrow is better.


Good luck! I'm reading that as 102.1, which is more than bad enough.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Close to boiling point?


Probably read too many of those new product posts.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I had my second shot yesterday. Today fever 202.1F, body aches and headache. I'm sure I left out 2-3 other signs and symptoms. Not a good day but hopefully tomorrow is better.


Oooh. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Anything worth doing is worth doing well eh?
> 
> View attachment 15814865


My brother-in-law's brother, who collects lots of crap, has said on a number of occasions, "anything worth doing is worth overdoing".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Creating a salmon soft (wheat) taco for dinner. Mmm.
> View attachment 15815147


Do you need some other stuff in there. Just saying.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> I hope it goes well for him. Mrs. BW's friend is being weaned off ventilator and sedation after six weeks, but now requires very little oxygen now. With less sedation, he needs to be restrained, though, or he starts ripping stuff out.


I was about to click "like" for his progress, but damn...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will opt for slow charging...


Maybe Seiko can adapt the kinetic drive so you can power your car with the bed motion!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One's for you, BT.


Thanks I like it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> 22mm lug width (I don't remember what the old ExpII's lugs were).
> 
> ...


Thanks. That confirms that they've gone to 22mm. I think that's a more workable lug width and easier to find straps for.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> Probably read too many of those new product posts.


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Oooh. Tomorrow will be better.


I really hope so. He's burning up. Did you see his temperature???


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Maybe Seiko can adapt the kinetic drive so you can power your car with the bed motion!


Umm  that sounds like a new invention for electric cars. Rig them to the bed in a motel.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm  that sounds like a new invention for electric cars. Rig them to the bed in a motel.


Better cause a rental car would require charging station for every room even if you are on 10th floor.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

DSW exp Dec 2019 $10875


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.


You got a like for Tom


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I was about to click "like" for his progress, but damn...


She said it's a good sign. He has brief intervals of being lucid during the day now, so it's a huge improvement.

The big news of the day for me is that my anti-vax mom has a vaccination appointment. My wife told her we aren't visiting if she doesn't get vaxxed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got a like for Tom


Tom & Jerry was my favourite cartoon during my childhood days. Come to think of it, it's very violent. LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> She said it's a good sign. He has brief intervals of being lucid during the day now, so it's a huge improvement.
> 
> The big news of the day for me is that my anti-vax mom has a vaccination appointment. My wife told her we aren't visiting if she doesn't get vaxxed.


Any reward or punishment.

Sam Adam's offering a free beer, here anyway


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Congratulations Richard.
> 
> Looks great on you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thank you bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know exactly what you mean; I'm missing my nice barista. Must have been her day off...
> 
> We'll always have Jenna.


if jenna worked as a barista, would you be having shakes/chills from too much coffee?

i finished the Serpent. Good series.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Close to boiling point?


5% lower than BP


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tudor Tuesday is the one that's speaking to me.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tom & Jerry was my favourite cartoon during my childhood days. Come to think of it, it's very violent. LOL.


Ditto; that and the Jungle Book movie


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I really hope so. He's burning up. Did you see his temperature???


Yeah. Thought it was a typo!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah. Thought it was a typo!


I'm a doctor... For God's sakes Jim Kirk... Don't you think I can take my tempature?? Oh wait that's an oral thermometer I just stuck in my arse.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

OoOps.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you need some other stuff in there. Just saying.


Only had time for a quick shot while it was still hot, but still kept it very simple today. Fish, tortilla, tartar, lettuce.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I think 202 f is a little high?


102.1


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Good luck! I'm reading that as 102.1, which is more than bad enough.


Strangely enough I never ran I've 99.4 when I had COVID. To say I've had a brisk response to this second Pfizer shot would be an understatement.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Any reward or punishment.
> 
> Sam Adam's offering a free beer, here anyway


May have mentioned this already but Krispy Kreme's handing out a free donut if you show your vax card. Can get another one the next day and again the day after that....

Their version of the Covid 15. 😄


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough I never ran I've 99.4 when I had COVID. To say I've had a brisk response to this second Pfizer shot would be an understatement.


My office has a tablet-based automatic temperature scanner. It recognizes my face as human, but it will never give a temperature reading. The guard said she noticed that to be common for people with low temperature. She usually gets about 96.9 on the handheld scanner they use as a backup. I think 99.4 would be a fever for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> if jenna worked as a barista, would you be having shakes/chills from too much coffee?
> 
> i finished the Serpent. Good series.


That assumes I would be able to speak in coherent sentences with her. No problem with the barista; not so sure with Jenna. 🥴

_"I'm doing my best not to propose to you right now."_


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

101.3 just now. Hopefully tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Tudor Tuesday is the one that's speaking to me.


That's a big leap in design. Didn't see it coming. Definitely worth a look in the stores.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ditto; that and the Jungle Book movie


My favourite scene from Jungle Book


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Any reward or punishment.
> 
> Sam Adam's offering a free beer, here anyway


Between the beer and Krispy Kreme's free donuts, we'll be all carbed up.

MrsBS just got an appointment for J&J tomorrow morning. 🎉


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I'm a doctor... For God's sakes Jim Kirk... Don't you think I can take my tempature?? Oh wait that's an oral thermometer I just stuck in my arse.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My favourite scene from Jungle Book


God that scene weirded me out. It was probably the only bit I remembered from the first time I saw the movie.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My favourite scene from Jungle Book


Very interesting, didn't know that!

My nephew watches it and it's amazing how well I know the dialogue


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I now have trust in me stuck in my head and debating whether I follow through with the 'sleeping in silent slumber' part


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> God that scene weirded me out. It was probably the only bit I remembered from the first time I saw the movie.


You probably got hypnotised and became a musician after that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Very interesting, didn't know that!
> 
> My nephew watches it and it's amazing how well I know the dialogue


Okay, I watched a lot of cartoons when the kids were growing up. They insisted to have me sit with them and they would watch some movies over and over again.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Tudor Tuesday is the one that's speaking to me.


Godfrey

And a bargain when compared to similar Speedmasters and the Zenith.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a big leap in design. Didn't see it coming. Definitely worth a look in the stores.


I dunno, they look just like the non moonwatch speedmasters to me. Hopefully thinner though...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> 22mm lug width (I don't remember what the old ExpII's lugs were).
> 
> ...


Pretty sure old one was 21. The new one should be a lot more strap-friendly, not just coz of more common 22 sizing, but lugs less blocky looking now and likely flow better with leather.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> May have mentioned this already but Krispy Kreme's handing out a free donut if you show your vax card. Can get another one the next day and again the day after that....
> 
> Their version of the Covid 15. 😄


Been there done that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> My office has a tablet-based automatic temperature scanner. It recognizes my face as human, but it will never give a temperature reading. The guard said she noticed that to be common for people with low temperature. She usually gets about 96.9 on the handheld scanner they use as a backup. I think 99.4 would be a fever for me.


Older people Temps usually lower I believe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> 101.3 just now. Hopefully tomorrow is a better day.


It will be.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Tudor Tuesday is the one that's speaking to me.


Prefer which one?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Between the beer and Krispy Kreme's free donuts, we'll be all carbed up.
> 
> MrsBS just got an appointment for J&J tomorrow morning. 🎉


Now that's great news!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And a bargain when compared to similar Speedmasters and the Zenith.


If I was after chrono, I say good.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Prefer which one?


I think I like the reverse panda try hard Paul Newman Daytona more. Much more legible too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Now that's great news!
> View attachment 15815497


Gf much better than


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I think I like the reverse panda try hard Paul Newman Daytona more. Much more legible too.


Have to agree I believe. Have you checked specs and such?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Between the beer and Krispy Kreme's free donuts, we'll be all carbed up.
> 
> MrsBS just got an appointment for J&J tomorrow morning. 🎉


How did she manage that? J&J is hard to come by in NJ. They've only been delivering 1/3 of commitment and the governor said that will continue for at least 2-3 more weeks.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's a big leap in design. Didn't see it coming. Definitely worth a look in the stores.


Still can't quite get my head wrapped around the Snowflake hands on the chrono... don't ask me why. I think simple straight hands aka Zenith Chrono Sport would look better.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Still can't quite get my head wrapped around the Snowflake hands on the chrono... don't ask me why. I think simple straight hands aka Zenith Chrono Sport would look better.


Says it's a Tudor.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Says it's a Tudor.


But doesn't exactly say chronograph


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Still can't quite get my head wrapped around the Snowflake hands on the chrono... don't ask me why. I think simple straight hands aka Zenith Chrono Sport would look better.


I'd have to see it in action at inopportune times before buying. It looks good apart from that, though.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Have to agree I believe. Have you checked specs and such?


Only thing I don't like is the 22mm lugs and 14mm thickness. Everything else looks great to me.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Still can't quite get my head wrapped around the Snowflake hands on the chrono... don't ask me why. I think simple straight hands aka Zenith Chrono Sport would look better.


Which colour combo do you like more ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Only thing I don't like is the 22mm lugs and 14mm thickness. Everything else looks great to me.


14 prob OK since it's a chrono. 22mm may balance it out once you put it on erika ;-)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> 102.1


Hehe


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That assumes I would be able to speak in coherent sentences with her. No problem with the barista; not so sure with Jenna.
> 
> _"I'm doing my best not to propose to you right now."_


Just keep your wife nearby.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And a bargain when compared to similar Speedmasters and the Zenith.


Might have to revisit this.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> Pretty sure old one was 21. The new one should be a lot more strap-friendly, not just coz of more common 22 sizing, but lugs less blocky looking now and likely flow better with leather.


Yes 21.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I think I like the reverse panda try hard Paul Newman Daytona more. Much more legible too.


Okay. Which one is Panda. Which one is reverse?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BonyWrists said:


> I'd have to see it in action at inopportune times before buying. It looks good apart from that, though.


Doesn't really detract from Chrono functionality. Not to any appreciable extent.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Only thing I don't like is the 22mm lugs and 14mm thickness. Everything else looks great to me.


The 22mm lugs give it a very bold stance. Looks bigger than 41mm, but doesn't wear overly large.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Got another high school friend in the hospital. Used to play trombone together with him in band. He suffered a stroke last night from a clot in his brain and tested positive for covid. Intubated & sedated, stroke is taken care of, and the docs are planning out what to do next. He works in the restaurant business back home (I'm guessing as a waiter or manager; only get highlights from his FB posts), but I don't know if we'll ever find out for sure where he got sick from.


Can't like this BSi.

Best wishes for your friends recovery...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I had my second shot yesterday. Today fever 102.1 F, body aches and headache. I'm sure I left out 2-3 other signs and symptoms. Not a good day but hopefully tomorrow is better.


Hope it passes quickly, and you are *done* with Covid...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, I watched a lot of cartoons when the kids were growing up. They insisted to have me sit with them and they would watch some movies over and over again.


That's an awesome part about having/being around kids


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Gf much better than
> View attachment 15815505


LMAO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Like Apps from the App Store.


"This address will require an upgrade to work with the current iOS version"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tell him that the car is not fit for purpose


I did.

*Laid rubber on the way out.*

(The bold bit is not true. They come and pick you up and drop you off after the test drive. Or in my case, send another car to drop me off.)...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Older people Temps usually lower I believe.


I told her it was because I'm a reptile.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Our breakfast place.


That is actually awesome.

Should do that all the time, not just Covid...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One's for you, BT.


I'll take both...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay. Which one is Panda. Which one is reverse?


Panda is the predominately white dial. Reverse is the black one.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is for you other guys.


I wanna come back as a motorbike...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

panda dials are styled like this, reverse panda you swap the black and white bits:


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Panda panda panda I can't let you go.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I dunno, they look just like the non moonwatch speedmasters to me. Hopefully thinner though...


Nah, it is a throwback to the old Tudor Big Block. Definitely worth the $$


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Still can't quite get my head wrapped around the Snowflake hands on the chrono... don't ask me why. I think simple straight hands aka Zenith Chrono Sport would look better.


It's reminiscent of your old Tudor Chrono brother Richard. Definitely a good buy and at that price is a bloody bargain!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Only thing I don't like is the 22mm lugs and 14mm thickness. Everything else looks great to me.


Plus it's 200m WR compared to the 50m WR of a Speedmaster. Just saying....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Which colour combo do you like more ?


White dial, white dial.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 14 prob OK since it's a chrono. 22mm may balance it out once you put it on erika ;-)


14mm still slimmer than the Black Bay 41mm heritage model. The Breitling caliber they use is probably superior. Oops.. better not say that or the Tudor fanbois will kill me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Which colour combo do you like more ?


Personally the white, looks more casual.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I think I like the reverse panda try hard Paul Newman Daytona more. Much more legible too.


I agree, but the white dial makes the snowflake hands less noticeable.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> 102.1


This is how I would picture someone with a 202 degrees F temp

You'll be smoking'


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay. Which one is Panda. Which one is reverse?


Thanks for asking. I want to know that myself


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's an awesome part about having/being around kids


Time for you to think about some kids too. Don't wanna be playing footy at 60 mate


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> "This address will require an upgrade to work with the current iOS version"...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Panda is the predominately white dial. Reverse is the black one.


Thanks for clarifying. Learnt something today on the OoO


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I wanna come back as a motorbike...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Like this? Burn rubber too?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Only thing I don't like is the 22mm lugs and 14mm thickness. Everything else looks great to me.


It's odd that they've gone to 21mm on the Exp2 b/c didn't they just move to 21mm on the new Subs? Just surprised as I always think of Rolex as being frugal and sharing parts among different models.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> panda dials are styled like this, reverse panda you swap the black and white bits:
> View attachment 15815570


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> How did she manage that? J&J is hard to come by in NJ. They've only been delivering 1/3 of commitment and the governor said that will continue for at least 2-3 more weeks.


We checked the state's mass vax site after dinner and slots for all day Friday were open. Same website that I used, but a different location. It's just over an hour's drive away, which ain't bad at all.

The slight bummer is that we were planning to meet friends from work for bagels, so she might be feeling the effects by then. Hopefully she'll be okay with some Advil or something.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Panda panda panda I can't let you go.
> 
> View attachment 15815609
> View attachment 15815610


New Tudor is 200m WR....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Doesn't really detract from Chrono functionality. Not to any appreciable extent.


I watched a video and it looked like it took many winds to unwind the pusher locks. Kind of unnecessary on a chrono that's unlikely to ever get wet.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> panda dials are styled like this, reverse panda you swap the black and white bits:
> View attachment 15815570


how about cowgirl and reverse cowgirl, sir gun? Any illustrations?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Panda panda panda I can't let you go.
> 
> View attachment 15815609
> View attachment 15815610


Nice Daument

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Plus it's 200m WR compared to the 50m WR of a Speedmaster. Just saying....


Isn't it 15mm thick; the watch that is 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 14mm still slimmer than the Black Bay 41mm heritage model. The Breitling caliber they use is probably superior. Oops.. better not say that or the Tudor fanbois will kill me.


NRA

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Panda is the predominately white dial. Reverse is the black one.


Ah yes, white face black eyes.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> 14mm still slimmer than the Black Bay 41mm heritage model. The Breitling caliber they use is probably superior. Oops.. better not say that or the Tudor fanbois will kill me.


Bro P.Hayes loved that movement!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Personally the white, looks more casual.


Starting to really like that piece!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for asking. I want to know that myself


If this helps


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah yes, white face black eyes.


Ah, I get the idea now


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I watched a video and it looked like it took many winds to unwind the pusher locks. Kind of unnecessary on a chrono that's unlikely to ever get wet.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Screw down pushers really bug me. But my Laureato Chrono pusher threads are very big gauge so it just takes one twist and they're open. Much more practical.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I watched a video and it looked like it took many winds to unwind the pusher locks. Kind of unnecessary on a chrono that's unlikely to ever get wet.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Daytonas are like that too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> If this helps


No, that's confusing. Ying and Yang is confusing like non binary people. Not man nor woman.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Starting to really like that piece!


Yes I do think this is a SERIOUS contender if I were considering a chronograph. If there's one fault I can even think of with this one is that the inscriptions on the bezel are painted rather than PVD so they might fade in time.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> I hope it goes well for him. Mrs. BW's friend is being weaned off ventilator and sedation after six weeks, but now requires very little oxygen now. *With less sedation, he needs to be restrained, though, or he starts ripping stuff out.*


Oh my!

That's not as a result of CV is it?

Best wishes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tom & Jerry was my favourite cartoon during my childhood days. Come to think of it, it's very violent. LOL.


Bugs Bunny.

I love a smarta$$ wabbit...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Yes I do think this is a SERIOUS contender if I were considering a chronograph. If there's one fault I can even think of with this one is that the inscriptions on the bezel are painted rather than PVD so they might fade in time.


Painted onto the ceramic?!! Geez!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Bugs Bunny.
> 
> I love a smarta$$ wabbit...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Loved Bugs! My favorites include "What's Opera, Doc?" And the Rabbit of Seville.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Loved Bugs! My favorites include "What's Opera, Doc?" And the Rabbit of Seville.


Godfrey

Then there's Leopold. Love Bugs' contribution to the arts.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Like 300 posts I’m skipping. Was working on straps tonight and last night. Are we done talking about the not climactic Rolex announcements? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Painted onto the ceramic?!! Geez!


They've got to cut costs somewhere, but I agree I wonder how much they're saving by using paint.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Like 300 posts I'm skipping. Was working on straps tonight and last night. Are we done talking about the not climactic Rolex announcements?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Agree, much ado about nothing. Time is better spent bashing Omegas!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Bugs Bunny.
> 
> I love a smarta$$ wabbit...


Bugs Bunny is one of the first cross dressing trans character on TV. He (or she?) can sometimes be seen on TV in drag.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Painted onto the ceramic?!! Geez!


I do believe they are paint-filled, aka Explorer II.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Like 300 posts I'm skipping. Was working on straps tonight and last night. Are we done talking about the not climactic Rolex announcements?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not till next April 7th, then we will have a load more ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Not till next April 7th, then we will have a load more


Only thing I'm really wondering is there's another year of stock coming out of all the same models pretty much. Are they gonna keep trading at the same prices or do we see a slowdown on grays stocking up and availability at the ADs increasing? Or are we in for more of the same?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I handled one irl... Blew the nearby zenith away.
> 
> With the discount offered, it's actually worth less than a 39mm explorer... Weird huh


Yes it's weird, or is it insane? 🤔

Apparently the market is crazy right now and yes, perhaps as Sporty would put it if you love the watch you can't really put a price tag on it. But if I'm being totally honest I wouldn't spend $24k on a Daytona, nor would I pay over $10k for a pre-owned 214270 Mk II.

Hard to believe this is $30k on the wrist...even harder to believe the GP is the cheapest among them even though those two Explorers are almost 6 years old! 😅


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Only thing I'm really wondering is there's another year of stock coming out of all the same models pretty much. Are they gonna keep trading at the same prices or do we see a slowdown on grays stocking up and availability at the ADs increasing? Or are we in for more of the same?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think the AD's are getting fed up with the greys selling a watch for +50% a day after they sold it to a flipper for MRSP, so I'm sure the back door sales will carry on until Rolex go online and boutique only.

Ohh was that a prediction ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> I think the AD's are getting fed up with the greys selling a watch for +50% a day after they sold it to a flipper for MRSP, so I'm sure the back door sales will carry on until *Rolex go online and boutique only.*
> 
> Ohh was that a prediction ?


Doubt that would ever happen. Luxury brands need "flagship stores" for real presence. Online shopping just doesn't feel "luxurious" nor special, if that makes any sense.

Boutique only would mean an enormous outlay and running costs so unless they have money to burn (they probably do?) this ain't happening. If I were them I'd happily lay those expenses onto the ADs.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Doubt that would ever happen. Luxury brands need "flagship stores" for real presence. Online shopping just doesn't feel "luxurious" nor special, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Boutique only would mean an enormous outlay and running costs so unless they have money to burn (they probably do?) this ain't happening. If I were them I'd happily lay those expenses onto the ADs.


Trouble is my AD experience where I am is piss poor, and I always walk out feeling like I shouldn't have darkened their doorstep asking to give them £8k of my money.

I think the whole tarnishing of the Rolex brand that seems to be going on currently eminates from poor stock and poor customer service at AD's, so maybe if they did away with them and had better stocked boutiques staffed by knowledgeable polite Rolex specialists it may improve on the situation.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Trouble is my AD experience where I am is piss poor, and I always walk out feeling like I shouldn't have darkened their doorstep asking to give them £8k of my money.
> 
> I think the whole tarnishing of the Rolex brand that seems to be going on currently eminates from poor stock and poor customer service at AD's, so maybe if they did away with them and had better stocked boutiques staffed by knowledgeable polite Rolex specialists it may improve on the situation.


Here in Hong Kong service remains the same as before the craze. Always courteous and polite even when they have to turn you away they do so extremely nicely.

When I picked up my watch yesterday there were but a few customers in the shop (it was a multi brand AD, with Rolex/Tudor, Parmigiani, GP, IWC etc) whilst I was there and even though the SA was reluctant to admit it's easy to see business is down severely. Lack of tourists in a tourist area obviously isn't helping.

And of course the poor stock situation with Rolex isn't helping. Not even a steel Datejust in sight. Whilst chatting he did mention it's possible to get a Datejust with fluted bezel but almost impossible to get one with a polished bezel on Oyster.

The next best thing to a sports models perhaps?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> I think the AD's are getting fed up with the greys selling a watch for +50% a day after they sold it to a flipper for MRSP, so I'm sure the back door sales will carry on until Rolex go online and boutique only.
> 
> Ohh was that a prediction ?


PP is really trying to cut down on flippers. Their new archive system price increase (from 150 to 500 CHF) is a step in the right direction.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a theory that someone in Rolex marketing was doing a survey on just how much the man on the street was prepared to pay for a steel Rolex production line non complicated watch.

And once the greys top out at whatever crazy price they pluck out of their heads then Rolex will say, rito so that is how much our watches are worth at the much quoted “Fair market value” then bang price increases, and I mean proper price increases.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Starting to really like that piece!


I like it too Sap but here in Australia it's twice the price of the Tudor.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Doubt that would ever happen. Luxury brands need "flagship stores" for real presence. Online shopping just doesn't feel "luxurious" nor special, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Boutique only would mean an enormous outlay and running costs so unless they have money to burn (they probably do😅) this ain't happening. If I were them I'd happily lay those expenses onto the ADs.


i agree with this. The existing sales tactics of rolex are working. All production is sold. So I predict no significant changes unless there will be changes in the production/manufacturing strategy.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> How easy is it to undo the bezel lock?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


A little tricky....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Trouble is my AD experience where I am is piss poor, and I always walk out feeling like I shouldn't have darkened their doorstep asking to give them £8k of my money.
> 
> I think the whole tarnishing of the Rolex brand that seems to be going on currently eminates from poor stock and poor customer service at AD's, so maybe if they did away with them and had better stocked boutiques staffed by knowledgeable polite Rolex specialists it may improve on the situation.


the local ADs here are nice and courteous.

havent interacted much with Rolex (and even PP) stores abroad both in city and in airports. As there is nothing much to talk about. In a way, I appreciated a PP store (I think it was in Seoul or Tokyo) who told me upfront that he wont give me a SS Nautilus because theyre prioritising locals.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seems like it’s us Brits that get all the “Best” AD’s then 🙄


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Hope it passes quickly, and you are *done* with Covid...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Back to normal today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Back to normal today.


Got my second jab Friday, so looking forward to getting it out of the way and getting full protection.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Back to normal today.


Cool! Pun intended 😅


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of pandas...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Time for you to think about some kids too. Don't wanna be playing footy at 60 mate


Lol oh god at the rate I'm going I probably will be


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, that's confusing. Ying and Yang is confusing like non binary people. Neither man nor woman.


FIFY ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I hope it goes well for him. Mrs. BW's friend is being weaned off ventilator and sedation after six weeks, but now requires very little oxygen now. With less sedation, he needs to be restrained, though, or he starts ripping stuff out.


Very interesting. Does he have a history of mental health issues? Brain damage? Those would typically bring on you more aggressive symptoms


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL.


You got a like again for this


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> New Tudor is 200m WR....


But it's also a Tudor


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Time for you to think about some kids too. Don't wanna be playing footy at 60 mate


Unless it's with gkids.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> We checked the state's mass vax site after dinner and slots for all day Friday were open. Same website that I used, but a different location. It's just over an hour's drive away, which ain't bad at all.
> 
> The slight bummer is that we were planning to meet friends from work for bagels, so she might be feeling the effects by then. Hopefully she'll be okay with some Advil or something.


Ask 59 but my thought was no pain reliever til next day. Course J&J may be different.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Starting to really like that piece!


We know what that means. Who is leaving?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Like 300 posts I'm skipping. Was working on straps tonight and last night. Are we done talking about the not climactic Rolex announcements?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well you missed G loving on Tudor chrono and 59 struggle with 2bd vax and bsi and bony finding love I mean vax.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Only thing I'm really wondering is there's another year of stock coming out of all the same models pretty much. Are they gonna keep trading at the same prices or do we see a slowdown on grays stocking up and availability at the ADs increasing? Or are we in for more of the same?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Gray's are the winners. Just look at exp prices.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Trouble is my AD experience where I am is piss poor, and I always walk out feeling like I shouldn't have darkened their doorstep asking to give them £8k of my money.
> 
> I think the whole tarnishing of the Rolex brand that seems to be going on currently eminates from poor stock and poor customer service at AD's, so maybe if they did away with them and had better stocked boutiques staffed by knowledgeable polite Rolex specialists it may improve on the situation.


In Vegas I avoided Blancpain because they try to pull your pants down and tell you how great you are. Begging doesn't work well from either side. 
Panerai felt the same I went in and felt like I was accosted by 3 guys begging. 
GP was pleasant. Omega was. Rolex a non event.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Here in Hong Kong service remains the same as before the craze. Always courteous and polite even when they have to turn you away they do so extremely nicely.
> 
> When I picked up my watch yesterday there were but a few customers in the shop (it was a multi brand AD, with Rolex/Tudor, Parmigiani, GP, IWC etc) whilst I was there and even though the SA was reluctant to admit it's easy to see business is down severely. Lack of tourists in a tourist area obviously isn't helping.
> 
> ...


I missed what did you Pick up?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I missed what did you Puck up?


A pretty girl...

Nah...the Girard Perregaux Laureato is new, just got it yesterday.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I don’t like the idea of screw down pushers. Thanks to everyone for letting me know. I find that stupid. I’d never take a chrono under water anyway. To be honest I’d really like a white dial speedy. Need to research how much they are but I don’t like buying pre owned.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


There's an obscure rehearsal clip somewhere of Stokowski (I'm sure) starting the first note of a piece. It was the NY Phil or some other big name orchestra, and the entrance was mostly strings. Downbeat, STOP,... and he spent about a minute saying what was wrong with it, and then told how to do it differently. The next downbeat was friggin' amazing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> In Vegas I avoided Blancpain because they try to pull your pants down and tell you how great you are. Begging doesn't work well from either side.
> Panerai felt the same I went in and felt like I was accosted by 3 guys begging.
> GP was pleasant. Omega was. Rolex a non event.


I've never had a bad experience with an Omega or Tudor AD. Anyone with the facade of selling a Rolex are just plain wannabe pricks. I can't stand them. Even the YouTube channels that do 90% Rolex are starting to annoy me. This is why I like Tim Mosso and Frederico as they call out Rolex for what they have become.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Being a passenger in a convertible on a sunny day.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Trouble is my AD experience where I am is piss poor, and I always walk out feeling like I shouldn't have darkened their doorstep asking to give them £8k of my money.
> 
> I think the whole tarnishing of the Rolex brand that seems to be going on currently eminates from poor stock and poor customer service at AD's, so maybe if they did away with them and had better stocked boutiques staffed by knowledgeable polite Rolex specialists it may improve on the situation.


That was why Apple began building out its own stores where they could show off the beginning-to-end experience of using their computers. Their salespeople used to be able to demo video software for customers on-the-stop by taking a video camera from one table, shooting some footage, then plugging it into a Mac on another table for importing and editing. General-purpose electronics retailers were never able to provide the same experience.



mui.richard said:


> Here in Hong Kong service remains the same as before the craze. Always courteous and polite even when they have to turn you away they do so extremely nicely.
> 
> When I picked up my watch yesterday there were but a few customers in the shop (it was a multi brand AD, with Rolex/Tudor, Parmigiani, GP, IWC etc) whilst I was there and even though the SA was reluctant to admit it's easy to see business is down severely. Lack of tourists in a tourist area obviously isn't helping.
> 
> ...


I'd say so, yeah. Less bling = "under the radar", plus simply the attractiveness of availability. We're not yet at the point where we're choosing from the last women at the bar at closing time, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Ask 59 but my thought was no pain reliever til next day. Course J&J may be different.


When I got my J&J at midday, I didn't really feel anything till the next morning, then I just felt achey (like if I got blasted with a crossfit workout) with a mild fever the next day. A couple Advils and an afternoon nap were enough to help.

@5959HH does this jibe with what you've heard, too?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I like it too Sap but here in Australia it's twice the price of the Tudor.


More than twice in Canada. $5970 vs $13000.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd say so, yeah. Less bling = "under the radar", plus simply the attractiveness of availability. We're not yet at the point where we're choosing from the last women at the bar at closing time, though.


Well I'm no longer hanging at the bar, so whatever they have or not have is not a big concern.

That said, I did put my name down for a 124270. WTH right? If I get it it will be a nice pair alongside the 214270 for the wife and daughter, if I don't I don't.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Ask 59 but my thought was no pain reliever til next day. Course J&J may be different.


Tylenol (acetaminophen) is considered the best thing to take especially for fever. Make certain the maximum daily dose is not exceeded. I started mine about 10 hours after my shot since I was having chills (fever) and generally felt like I'd been hit by a train.

Probably best avoid nsaids and antihistamines. On the other hand acetaminophen should not affect the immune system. At least that was my personal approach.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Tylenol (acetaminophen) is considered the best thing to take especially for fever. Make certain the maximum daily dose is not exceeded. I started mine about 10 hours after my shot since I was having chills (fever) and generally felt like I'd been hit by a train.
> 
> *Probably best avoid nsaids and antihistamines.* On the other hand acetaminophen should not affect the immune system. At least that was my personal approach.


Dangit, and right as pollen season is starting.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> A pretty girl...
> 
> Nah...the Girard Perregaux Laureato is new, just got it yesterday.


Right.. Sorry.. I think that is a big win.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> When I got my J&J at midday, I didn't really feel anything till the next morning, then I just felt achey (like if I got blasted with a crossfit workout) with a mild fever the next day. A couple Advils and an afternoon nap were enough to help.
> 
> @5959HH does this jibe with what you've heard, too?


First dose Moderna nothing.. 2nd quite a bit different. Got in morning by evening standard chills achiness slight fever but no anti inflamm til midday next day.. Then over and done.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You got a like again for this


Thank you very much.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> But it's also a Tudor


Still better than an Omega


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Unless it's with gkids.


Well of course.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gray's are the winners. Just look at exp prices.


I figured eventually the market will be flooded. That doesn't mean the ADs won't keep them in the safe waiting for a phone call.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> In Vegas I avoided Blancpain because they try to pull your pants down and tell you how great you are. Begging doesn't work well from either side.
> Panerai felt the same I went in and felt like I was accosted by 3 guys begging.
> GP was pleasant. Omega was. Rolex a non event.


There's a watch shop in disney springs orlando. Got a bunch of brands. Sales girl was so hot and sweet that I let her walk me thru every brand. She did know her products and sex appeal. Takeaway is I discovered how awesome the Bulgari octo is and how cheesy Hublot is.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> There's a watch shop in disney springs orlando. Got a bunch of brands. Sales girl was so hot and sweet that I let her walk me thru every brand. She did know her products and sex appeal. Takeaway is I discovered how awesome the Bulgari octo is and how cheesy Hublot is.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In Orlando I would visit DSW


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I figured eventually the market will be flooded. That doesn't mean the ADs won't keep them in the safe waiting for a phone call.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Idk there are a lot of Asians that will buy so might be quite a while.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> There's a watch shop in disney springs orlando. Got a bunch of brands. Sales girl was so hot and sweet that I let her walk me thru every brand. She did know her products and sex appeal. Takeaway is I discovered how awesome the Bulgari octo is and *how cheesy Hublot is.*
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Kinda expected that reaction to Bulgari, but not about Hublot. What stuck out to you?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Kinda expected that reaction to Bulgari, but not about Hublot. What stuck out to you?


I also never warmed up to a Hublot.

Only time i checked out several pieces was when my father in law asked for one. Me and the wife were in HK and checked out a few ADs. Then bought a gold King Big Bang or something like that for him. I guess same way that the AP ROO doesnt appeal to me as well.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

_Almost_ a match&#8230; photo taken while on the way to work &#8230;. Then I actually had work


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Oh my!
> 
> That's not as a result of CV is it?
> 
> ...


No, I think it's just a natural response of people regaining consciousness who don't remember that they have tubes and IVs stuck into them.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Very interesting. Does he have a history of mental health issues? Brain damage? Those would typically bring on you more aggressive symptoms


No, it's just what groggy people do when they don't recall what they're hooked up to. It's supposedly part of the reason they sedate people on ventilators in the first place.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> There's an obscure rehearsal clip somewhere of Stokowski (I'm sure) starting the first note of a piece. It was the NY Phil or some other big name orchestra, and the entrance was mostly strings. Downbeat, STOP,... and he spent about a minute saying what was wrong with it, and then told how to do it differently. The next downbeat was friggin' amazing.


That story reminds me of why I stuck to solo music for most of my life. I had a band director in 7th and 8th grade who had horrible tantrums and really tore into people. It wasn't a whole lot different when many years later I joined a Big Band, but by then such behavior was easier for me to disregard. After that one dissolved I went on to other things, and before pandemic that director recruited me to play in a different Big Band. Retirement had made a huge difference in his approach. Now he's just there to have fun.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Kinda expected that reaction to Bulgari, but not about Hublot. What stuck out to you?


The Bulgari is a really special watch. The hublots just look and feel kinda cartoony. Like they are trying too hard and don't quite have their own identity. Expensive but very casual watch. Half the price would be reasonable and probably elevate the brand.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The new octo is oooooohhh!

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> That story reminds me of why I stuck to solo music for most of my life. I had a band director in 7th and 8th grade who had horrible tantrums and really tore into people. It wasn't a whole lot different when many years later I joined a Big Band, but by then such behavior was easier for me to disregard. After that one dissolved I went on to other things, and before pandemic that director recruited me to play in a different Big Band. Retirement had made a huge difference in his approach. Now he's just there to have fun.


Oh, this wasn't a tantrum, but he was very clear and precise. I've been in the room with tantrums before and nothing really gets done. I've also been in the room with exacting "this is what it sounds like, this is what it needs to sound like instead" with zero questioning of our motivation or personality, and by god we got better in a jiffy.

I also played for a while in a community band where the founder/conductor was gradually transitioning to running the band administratively and having other people conduct. He got emotional and frustrated at times -- not to the point of outbursts, but the vibe wasn't very cheerful. A second conductor was a retired Army senior bandsman who gave clearer instructions, consistent direction, and a more exacting ear, but without the slightest hint of frustration. The same band, the same players, actually executed better for the second conductor than for the founder.

PS - I don't think I could deal with doing solo all the time. Partly because there just ain't a lot to do with solo tuba (not like guitar or piano), but because I really enjoy it when everyone on stage "clicks" together. It doesn't really happen _that_ often, but when it does, it's pretty special, and I kept coming back for a chance at just one more hit. And when I'm by myself, I don't feel like I'm sharing it with anyone else. The people listening are never getting the full story.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Tylenol (acetaminophen) is considered the best thing to take especially for fever. Make certain the maximum daily dose is not exceeded. I started mine about 10 hours after my shot since I was having chills (fever) and generally felt like I'd been hit by a train.
> 
> Probably best avoid nsaids and antihistamines. On the other hand acetaminophen should not affect the immune system. At least that was my personal approach.


She already took Advil (at first she thought she might've gotten tired from the drive, but I think the vaccine is already kicking in) but we don't have any Tylenol in the house. Heading to the store up the street in a bit to get a small bottle.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> The new octo is oooooohhh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know, the more I follow Bulgari, the more I think I should've taken a look at them at a local AD. The basic Octo Roma models are in our price range, at least.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Ya know, the more I follow Bulgari, the more I think I should've taken a look at them at a local AD. The basic Octo Roma models are in our price range, at least.


So sick. So thin and light. Movement is ridiculous. Only negative if any is I noticed sharpish edges on the bracelet but probably too thin and light to ever be a problem.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh, this wasn't a tantrum, but he was very clear and precise. I've been in the room with tantrums before and nothing really gets done. I've also been in the room with exacting "this is what it sounds like, this is what it needs to sound like instead" with zero questioning of our motivation or personality, and by god we got better in a jiffy.
> 
> I also played for a while in a community band where the founder/conductor was gradually transitioning to running the band administratively and having other people conduct. He got emotional and frustrated at times -- not to the point of outbursts, but the vibe wasn't very cheerful. A second conductor was a retired Army senior bandsman who gave clearer instructions, consistent direction, and a more exacting ear, but without the slightest hint of frustration. The same band, the same players, actually executed better for the second conductor than for the founder.
> 
> PS - *I don't think I could deal with doing solo all the time.* Partly because there just ain't a lot to do with solo tuba (not like guitar or piano), but because I really enjoy it when everyone on stage "clicks" together. It doesn't really happen _that_ often, but when it does, it's pretty special, and I kept coming back for a chance at just one more hit. And when I'm by myself, I don't feel like I'm sharing it with anyone else. The people listening are never getting the full story.


I know what you mean about precise direction. I've only seen a little of that. I don't like playing out solo and only did it a few times. Even Dr. John was vocal about disliking the burden of playing solo, and there aren't many who did it better. I like the Dixieland bands I played in because they're all pros but they're only in it to have a good time. Even if the audience wasn't tuned in, they would really get each other going.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Jenna.

Back from vac. What do you think?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That was why Apple began building out its own stores where they could show off the beginning-to-end experience of using their computers. Their salespeople used to be able to demo video software for customers on-the-stop by taking a video camera from one table, shooting some footage, then plugging it into a Mac on another table for importing and editing. General-purpose electronics retailers were never able to provide the same experience.


I'd argue the apple store allowed apple to contain customers entirely within the apple ecosystem and keep out any outside influence. Which is fine since they have a pretty full spectrum of products but it is funny how different the "inside apple" and "the rest of us" experiences can be.

I gotta wonder if rolex toys with putting out more branded jewelry. I can't imagine Omega sells a lot of cuff links and rings but maybe? Rolex is turning into a store NEXT TO the ADs jewelry store but if stock stays this low having it isolated like that just illustrates how empty it all is. Which means I think rolex has a long term plan to shrink AD numbers and then supply a steady stream of watches for the display cabinets. And Rolex can't even finish up their magazine line, WTF? Where is the GMT issue?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I think rolex has a long term plan to shrink AD numbers and then supply a steady stream of watches for the display cabinets.


Agreed. Rolex is consolidating their ADs. Just look around the world. Every Rolex store outside of the US are flash and located in expensive shopping districts. Whereas stores in the US still look like some low class convenience store. Rolex is turning the screws on them and those who can't keep up will give up their AD status. Rolex don't even need to terminate them. The stores who can't afford will drop out.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I'd argue the apple store allowed apple to contain customers entirely within the apple ecosystem and keep out any outside influence. Which is fine since they have a pretty full spectrum of products but it is funny how different the "inside apple" and "the rest of us" experiences can be.


If you remember what the CompUSA computer sales floors were like through the late 1990s, I think you'd agree that Apple pulling their gear into their own stores was a better plan. CompUSA would've sold Apple next to duct tape and cigarettes if they had the chance.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I don't like the idea of screw down pushers. Thanks to everyone for letting me know. I find that stupid. I'd never take a chrono under water anyway. To be honest I'd really like a white dial speedy. Need to research how much they are but I don't like buying pre owned.


I admit I do like the aesthetic of a screw down pusher but practically they're annoying as hell


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Still better than an Omega


thats a low bar


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> thats a low bar


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> I know what you mean about precise direction. I've only seen a little of that. I don't like playing out solo and only did it a few times. Even Dr. John was vocal about disliking the burden of playing solo, and there aren't many who did it better. I like the Dixieland bands I played in because they're all pros but they're only in it to have a good time. Even if the audience wasn't tuned in, they would really get each other going.


Godfrey

I'd like to add that nearly all my Dixieland gigs have been with standup bass. I've only played twice with a tuba, which was very different. I usually lock rhythm on the bass rather than the drums, but the softer attack on a tuba makes it harder.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Watching B&J talk about the IWC bracelet reminds me of the revelatory explanation of its features that I got from a couple of you guys. I could see MrsBS agreeing on one of these.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Still better than an Omega


No chance. Omega are still better.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Have we talked about the new rolexes?









New Watches 2021


Discover Rolex latest creations brought to life by its unique watchmaking expertise.




www.rolex.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Have we talked about the new rolexes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE YOU BEEN?!?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I admit I do like the aesthetic of a screw down pusher but practically they're annoying as hell


Let's be honest. When do you ever use a chronograph function? They could weld those things in place or make fake pushers and it would be fine for most. You will play with it every once in a while fidgeting on the couch or at your desk, but nobody is using it. At least it's water proof with the screw downs. I got one chronograph and I've never used it or needed.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I know what you mean about precise direction. I've only seen a little of that. I don't like playing out solo and only did it a few times. Even Dr. John was vocal about disliking the burden of playing solo, and there aren't many who did it better. I like the Dixieland bands I played in because they're all pros but they're only in it to have a good time. Even if the audience wasn't tuned in, they would really get each other going.


Huge regret never being able to see Dr. John live. Probably a year before he died I was really trying to keep up with any shows he might do but just didn't happen.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> WHERE YOU BEEN?!?


Reading pregnancy books mostly


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Got up early for a wine tour in a small town called Orange.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I admit I do like the aesthetic of a screw down pusher but practically they're annoying as hell


Like you use the Chrono function much at all. I can't recall if I ever used the Chrono function on my Speedmaster in all the three years I had the watch. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> thats a low bar


That's what I meant


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> No chance. Omega are still better.


I forgot what I was talking about already. Is it the Tudor Chrono vs Omega Speedmaster that we were talking about?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Have we talked about the new rolexes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been talked to death.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Huge regret never being able to see Dr. John live. Probably a year before he died I was really trying to keep up with any shows he might do but just didn't happen.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's too bad. I was lucky to see him solo a couple times at a local roadhouse when he was living in NYC and test-driving material in small venues. I also saw him a several times in a group context, a couple festival settings and a couple smaller concert hall gigs.

Once in the roadhouse, he had asked for written requests and they came back on scraps of paper, napkins, and folding money. He stacked them on the piano, and during one especially rocking tune they all fell down onto his hands and the keys and he kept going without missing a beat.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I'd argue the apple store allowed apple to contain customers entirely within the apple ecosystem and keep out any outside influence. Which is fine since they have a pretty full spectrum of products but it is funny how different the "inside apple" and "the rest of us" experiences can be.
> 
> I gotta wonder if rolex toys with putting out more branded jewelry. I can't imagine Omega sells a lot of cuff links and rings but maybe? Rolex is turning into a store NEXT TO the ADs jewelry store but if stock stays this low having it isolated like that just illustrates how empty it all is. Which means I think rolex has a long term plan to shrink AD numbers and then supply a steady stream of watches for the display cabinets. And Rolex can't even finish up their magazine line, WTF? Where is the GMT issue?


Most, if not all of the Rolex ADs in the LA area are connected to Jewelry stores, such as Geary's in Beverly Hills and Pollacheck's in Calabasas. The only "stand alone" that I know of is the Rolex AD at the Century City shopping center (and I anticipate, if one were to go, it would be this one, being a 5-minute drive away from the Beverly Hills Geary's AD &#8230; LV and Gucci left the shopping mall pre-pandemic in similar fashion as their flagship LA stores were right down the street)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> WHERE YOU BEEN?!?


Yes, yes, never read ahead


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It's been talked to death.


There's no horse too dead for another beating in the Rolex forum.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's be honest. When do you ever use a chronograph function? They could weld those things in place or make fake pushers and it would be fine for most. You will play with it every once in a while fidgeting on the couch or at your desk, but nobody is using it. At least it's water proof with the screw downs. I got one chronograph and I've never used it or needed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Gun needs it to time his quickies


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Watching B&J talk about the IWC bracelet reminds me of the revelatory explanation of its features that I got from a couple of you guys. I could see MrsBS agreeing on one of these.


I find that guy hard work to watch. He puts on too much of a show.... too 'on'. Needs to keep it chilled.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's be honest. When do you ever use a chronograph function? They could weld those things in place or make fake pushers and it would be fine for most. You will play with it every once in a while fidgeting on the couch or at your desk, but nobody is using it. At least it's water proof with the screw downs. I got one chronograph and I've never used it or needed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Was about to say the same. You nailed it, I hardly use mine. With screw downs, if the urge to use chrono took over every once in a while, I don't see that extra hurdle of undoing them being so taxing as to be a deal breaker for buying it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Got up early for a wine tour in a small town called Orange.


Nice, home of Banjo Paterson. A bit of a drive out west isn't it? Any vineyard in particular that catches your fancy?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> That's too bad. I was lucky to see him solo a couple times at a local roadhouse when he was living in NYC and test-driving material in small venues. I also saw him a several times in a group context, a couple festival settings and a couple smaller concert hall gigs.
> 
> Once in the roadhouse, he had asked for written requests and they came back on scraps of paper, napkins, and folding money. He stacked them on the piano, and during one especially rocking tune they all fell down onto his hands and the keys and he kept going without missing a beat.


When I was probably 19 he was playing at Jazz Fest but at that time I really wasn't interested in watching him.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Agreed. Rolex is consolidating their ADs. Just look around the world. Every Rolex store outside of the US are flash and located in expensive shopping districts. Whereas stores in the US still look like some low class convenience store. Rolex is turning the screws on them and those who can't keep up will give up their AD status. Rolex don't even need to terminate them. The stores who can't afford will drop out.


That's not really representative of usa stores. I've been in many around the USA and they are very nice. Don't buy too hard into little mom and pop stores.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> There's no horse too dead for another beating in the Rolex forum.


Absolutely! Otherwise there's nothing else to talk about.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Have we talked about the new rolexes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No cause nothing to talk about.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's be honest. When do you ever use a chronograph function? They could weld those things in place or make fake pushers and it would be fine for most. You will play with it every once in a while fidgeting on the couch or at your desk, but nobody is using it. At least it's water proof with the screw downs. I got one chronograph and I've never used it or needed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks Al I been thinking that for days. Course on 3 hander who really cares what time it is?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That's not really representative of usa stores. I've been in many around the USA and they are very nice. Don't buy too hard into little mom and pop stores.


Okay. Just that the mom+pop stores get mentioned quite a lot around here. Most around the world are very flashy and there are only two mom+pop stores left in Australia. All others are owned by big corporations.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> The new octo is oooooohhh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always like stopping at the Bvlgari store at the Atlanta airport. Nice folks there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Just that the mom+pop stores get mentioned quite a lot around here. Most around the world are very flashy and there are only two mom+pop stores left in Australia. All others are owned by big corporations.


Right that's the BS someone used to spout. I know of one small store in MT that fits that. Raleigh Charlotte etc Billings MT all owned by families that became chains.. Shiny glistening but no watches of course. Charleston SC I will visit next week is a small store but it's nicely decorated etc and you are clearly standing amongst money. 
I'm sure there are a few but the families who started successful jewelry stores grew with the times.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Reading pregnancy books mostly


The round peg goes in the round hole; shake not stirred and wait nine months 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Reading pregnancy books mostly


Need any help?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

New Exp II....50mm L2L, 22mm lug width, 12mm thick.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> New Exp II....50mm L2L, 22mm lug width, 12mm thick.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> If you remember what the CompUSA computer sales floors were like through the late 1990s, I think you'd agree that Apple pulling their gear into their own stores was a better plan. CompUSA would've sold Apple next to duct tape and cigarettes if they had the chance.


Well, to be fair apple products back then were **** and DESERVED to be sold with duct tape. My 386 with CGA graphics card and massive 13" monitor had the sweet spot!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Reading pregnancy books mostly


Success then???

Otherwise my advice is "do it often and don't pull out", save you some reading time


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

In my town there is a chain AD with a regional footprint and what I think is a single store AD. I haven't been in the latter but 15(!) years ago I bought my engagement ring from there so I should see if that earned me a GMT


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> New Exp II....50mm L2L, 22mm lug width, 12mm thick.


You considering?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> I find that guy hard work to watch. He puts on too much of a show.... too 'on'. Needs to keep it chilled.


Yeah, it's that rapid-fire cut-out-all-the-pauses editing that too many YouTubers have.

But James Hoffman, the coffee guy I posted a week or two ago, uses the same editing style but isn't as tiring to listen to.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> You considering?


Yep, next watch most likely.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Yep, next watch most likely.


Blk or wh?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I forgot what I was talking about already. Is it the Tudor Chrono vs Omega Speedmaster that we were talking about?


Yes. I think the Speedie still trumps it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like you use the Chrono function much at all. I can't recall if I ever used the Chrono function on my Speedmaster in all the three years I had the watch. LOL.


Gotta run the Chrono once in a while to keep things happy inside.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Blk or wh?


White all the way....never been a fan of the black Exp II.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> That was why Apple began building out its own stores where they could show off the beginning-to-end experience of using their computers. Their salespeople used to be able to demo video software for customers on-the-stop by taking a video camera from one table, shooting some footage, then plugging it into a Mac on another table for importing and editing. General-purpose electronics retailers were never able to provide the same experience.


Compaq did this in 1999 in Australia, albeit the stores were on a smaller scale.
Opened 8 stores and had digital camera's and video, home theatre, gaming experiences, as well as small business set-ups in stores to demonstrate capabilities.

Was wildly successful, but the business was shut down due to channel conflict and internal politics...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice, home of Banjo Paterson. A bit of a drive out west isn't it? Any vineyard in particular that catches your fancy?


All planned by Lady Galaga. Just had our early morning walk in the decommissioned Orange Golf Course.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Yes. I think the Speedie still trumps it.


That is why I am still keeping my _Speedmaster_ "moon watch".

My comment about the new Tudor chrono beating the Omega_ Speedmaster_ is in the WR rating.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> There's a watch shop in disney springs orlando. Got a bunch of brands. Sales girl was so hot and sweet that I let her walk me thru every brand. She did know her products and sex appeal. Takeaway is I discovered how awesome the Bulgari octo is and how cheesy Hublot is.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Should have done a BSF:

"Do you mind if I take a photo of the Bulgari Octo?"

"Can you hold it a little closer to your chest please?"

"The lighting is still not great, can you undo another button..."

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Gotta run the Chrono once in a while to keep things happy inside.


I think I did it when I first bought the watch just to make sure the sub-dials were working fine and that was about it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> White all the way....never been a fan of the black Exp II.


It gets harder to decide when you see them side by side.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Compaq did this in 1999 in Australia, albeit the stores were on a smaller scale.
> Opened 8 stores and had digital camera's and video, home theatre, gaming experiences, as well as small business set-ups in stores to demonstrate capabilities.
> 
> Was wildly successful, but the business was shut down due to channel conflict and internal politics...


COMPAQ? Haven't heard that name in a long long time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

I think Hodinkee reviews get mixed responses around these parts / I find them pretty hollow and fluffy. So, just to throw it into the chrono mix:

Hodinkee Tudor Chrono Review


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh, this wasn't a tantrum, but he was very clear and precise. I've been in the room with tantrums before and nothing really gets done. I've also been in the room with exacting "this is what it sounds like, this is what it needs to sound like instead" with zero questioning of our motivation or personality, and by god we got better in a jiffy.
> 
> I also played for a while in a community band where the founder/conductor was gradually transitioning to running the band administratively and having other people conduct. He got emotional and frustrated at times -- not to the point of outbursts, but the vibe wasn't very cheerful. A second conductor was a retired Army senior bandsman who gave clearer instructions, consistent direction, and a more exacting ear, but without the slightest hint of frustration. The same band, the same players, actually executed better for the second conductor than for the founder.
> 
> PS - I don't think I could deal with doing solo all the time. Partly because there just ain't a lot to do with solo tuba (not like guitar or piano), but because I really enjoy it when everyone on stage "clicks" together. It doesn't really happen _that_ often, but when it does, it's pretty special, and I kept coming back for a chance at just one more hit. And when I'm by myself, I don't feel like I'm sharing it with anyone else. *The people listening are never getting the full story.*


Sort of like why I never play guitar in front of others.

All the listeners hear is a jangled mess of incorrect and badly played notes, (which it mostly is), but they don't pick up on the *one* note that I may have hit perfectly that gives me the most joy...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I will sample the Tudor but I think she will be too thick. The only watch allowed be anywhere near 15mm is the MM.










This masterpiece below is 12.7mm thick








and it wears big which is why I think the Tudor Chrono would wear like a ufo on my massive 7.25 inch Balkan wrist.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It gets harder to decide when you see them side by side.


I thought I liked the white Zenith Chronomaster way better than the black one, then Justabe showed us both in that WRUW thread.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's be honest. When do you ever use a chronograph function? They could weld those things in place or make fake pushers and it would be fine for most. You will play with it every once in a while fidgeting on the couch or at your desk, but nobody is using it. At least it's water proof with the screw downs. I got one chronograph and I've never used it or needed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I use it to time all sorts of things.

A 30 minute chrono will never do...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I think Hodinkee reviews get mixed responses around these parts / I find them pretty hollow and fluffy. So, just to throw it into the chrono mix:
> 
> Hodinkee Tudor Chrono Review


Hmmm....the reverse panda is looking better now...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Reading pregnancy books mostly












Congratulations?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gun needs it to time his quickies


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm....the reverse panda is looking better now...


I agree!

As beautiful as your Rising Sun Speedy is to look at, I just never have good results with white dials on my own wrist (I love that watch). Similarly, I would have the same results with the panda.

The reverse P looks the business to me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I will sample the Tudor but I think she will be too thick. The only watch allowed be anywhere near 15mm is the MM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the proportions on the Tudor and better than the MM (I've had both). The wider bracelet suits it better than the Seiko bracelet suits the Seiko. And the new one is even thinner than the old Tudor BB Chrono I'm comparing the MM to.

Wears big? I'd say it wears the way it should and wears well on my (manly ) 6.5" wrist. The 50mm lug with is fine because the first bracelet link does not make the bracelet drop further than that lug width.

My guess? Once you put it on, you might have to leave the store with it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Sort of like why I never play guitar in front of others.
> 
> All the listeners hear is a jangled mess of incorrect and badly played notes, (which it mostly is), but they don't pick up on the *one* note that I may have hit perfectly that gives me the most joy...
> 
> ...


My teacher always emphasized that most listeners are far more capable of recognizing a rhythmic error than a wrong note. Of course, once in a while he would say "there are a lot of notes in this tune you can safely get wrong, but that's not one of them".


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I use it to time all sorts of things.
> 
> A 30 minute chrono will never do...
> 
> ...


With her waiting in the bed I wouldn't need the minute counter, seconds would be just fine.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I will sample the Tudor but I think she will be too thick. The only watch allowed be anywhere near 15mm is the MM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My biggest criticism of my SARB065 is the 14.4mm thickness. It's crazy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Of the two.... Which one do you prefer?

BB Chrono or the Monte Carlo Chrono?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Just that the mom+pop stores get mentioned quite a lot around here. Most around the world are very flashy and there are only two mom+pop stores left in Australia. All others are owned by *big corporations.*


I think Kennedy has a deal to provide specialist Rolex Boutiques in major shopping centres and Hotels. In Melbourne they also run boutiques for Panerai and IWC, in the CBD as well as ranging Patek Phillipe, Vacheron Constantin, Jaeger Le Coultre, in specialist outlets in Crown...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I think the proportions on the Tudor and better than the MM (I've had both). The wider bracelet suits it better than the Seiko bracelet suits the Seiko. And the new one is even thinner than the old Tudor BB Chrono I'm comparing the MM to.
> 
> Wears big? I'd say it wears the way it should and wears well on my (manly ) 6.5" wrist. The 50mm lug with is fine because the first bracelet link does not make the bracelet drop further than that lug width.
> 
> My guess? Once you put it on, you might have to leave the store with it.


Good point Sap, female end links are important and the new Speedie just rectified this problem also.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> COMPAQ? Haven't heard that name in a long long time.


Yep.

HP bought it and killed it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Charleston SC I will visit next week is a small store but it's nicely decorated etc and you are clearly standing amongst money.


I think you should walk in with your blue OP and ask them nicely, "Can I get this in turquoise please?"

If Jman doesn't want it, I'd like a call please...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I think Kennedy has a deal to provide specialist Rolex Boutiques in major shopping centres and Hotels. In Melbourne they also run boutiques for Panerai and IWC, in the CBD as well as ranging Patek Phillipe, Vacheron Constantin, Jaeger Le Coultre, in specialist outlets in Crown...


Yup. Off the top of my head, besides Kennedy, the other major players are Watches of Switzerland (mostly CBD), Monards, Hour Glass and Swiss Watch Gallery. Independants are J-Farren Price (Sydney, Adelaide) and Smales (Perth).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think you should walk in with your blue OP and ask them nicely, "Can I get this in turquoise please?"
> 
> If Jman doesn't want it, I'd like a call please...


i plan to...BUT they have their VIPs..only model offered to me there was blue YM


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> 
> HP bought it and killed it...


Like all Tech companies. They swallow up the competition and absorb the business into theirs and kill off the brand.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> The round peg goes in the round hole; shake not stirred and wait nine months
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Saved me a gaggle of books!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It gets harder to decide when you see them side by side.


Yes. Yes, it does.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> i plan to...BUT they have their VIPs..only model offered to me there was blue YM


gf
funny thing is i do like talking to the owner


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Success then???
> 
> Otherwise my advice is "do it often and don't pull out", save you some reading time


You know.. that's what I was doing wrong


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yes. Yes, it does.
> View attachment 15817206


3rd from right


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> Yep, next watch most likely.


I like a man who knows what he wants.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Compaq did this in 1999 in Australia, albeit the stores were on a smaller scale.
> Opened 8 stores and had digital camera's and video, home theatre, gaming experiences, as well as small business set-ups in stores to demonstrate capabilities.
> 
> Was wildly successful, but the business was shut down due to channel conflict and internal politics...
> ...


Y'all remember this?

I'm watching it now and having flashbacks to twenty years ago. I probably walked into this very store less than a month after it opened.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Should have done a BSF:
> 
> "Do you mind if I take a photo of the Bulgari Octo?"
> 
> ...


_"If I said I want your body now 
Would you hold it against me?"_


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _"If I said I want your body now
> Would you hold it against me?"_


"Do you WANT to come back to my place bouncy bouncy?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It gets harder to decide when you see them side by side.


_"They're real. And they're spectacular."_ - Greek barista


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> WHERE YOU BEEN?!?


I guess I should just come out and say it.
High risk, so cautiously optimistic.. but Karen is 8 weeks and her first sonogram brought tears to my eyes.

Pending good luck and health, and prenatal high risk testing in 2 weeks.. we would expect a c section around Halloween


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yes. Yes, it does.
> View attachment 15817206


All too thin.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> I guess I should just come out and say it.
> High risk, so cautiously optimistic.. but Karen is 8 weeks and her first sonogram brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Pending good luck and health, and prenatal high risk testing in 2 weeks.. we would expect a c section around Halloween
> View attachment 15817238


Congrats! way to go...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I guess I should just come out and say it.
> High risk, so cautiously optimistic.. but Karen is 8 weeks and her first sonogram brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Pending good luck and health, and prenatal high risk testing in 2 weeks.. we would expect a c section around Halloween
> View attachment 15817238


Congratulations! That looks like a baby.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations! That looks like a baby.


Actually looks a lot like bro Del.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, guess who is back?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Actually looks a lot like bro Del.


More hair actually


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's be honest. When do you ever use a chronograph function? They could weld those things in place or make fake pushers and it would be fine for most. You will play with it every once in a while fidgeting on the couch or at your desk, but nobody is using it. At least it's water proof with the screw downs. I got one chronograph and I've never used it or needed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


At one time I owned a Speedy. Nice watch but I discovered quickly I had no need for a watch with chronograph function. Gone.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> More hair actually


I understand it's high risk but do your best to enjoy every moment. All the best.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Yes. Yes, it does.
> View attachment 15817206


Is it just me or is the young lady with the white dress in the center in the center for a reason?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> At one time I owned a Speedy. Nice watch but I discovered quickly I had no need for a watch with chronograph function. Gone.


Yeah patients probably didn't appreciate you setting the timer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is it just me or is the young lady with the white dress in the center in the center for a reason?


she's not in the center.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@BarracksSi how's mrs BSi doing?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> funny thing is i do like talking to the owner


Does she look like this?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like you use the Chrono function much at all. I can't recall if I ever used the Chrono function on my Speedmaster in all the three years I had the watch. LOL.


And here I thought I was the only one to own a watch with chrono function I never used.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does she look like this?
> 
> View attachment 15817249


god i wish


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I use it to time all sorts of things.
> 
> A 30 minute chrono will never do...
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's some PEAK alba right there! Maybe Sin City can top it though...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> I guess I should just come out and say it.
> High risk, so cautiously optimistic.. but Karen is 8 weeks and her first sonogram brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Pending good luck and health, and prenatal high risk testing in 2 weeks.. we would expect a c section around Halloween
> View attachment 15817238


Wonderful news, Del!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I guess I should just come out and say it.
> High risk, so cautiously optimistic.. but Karen is 8 weeks and her first sonogram brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Pending good luck and health, and prenatal high risk testing in 2 weeks.. we would expect a c section around Halloween
> View attachment 15817238


Congrats! And welcome to the longest 7 months of your life....followed by the longest 18 years!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Indirect afternoon light...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Oh man, that's some PEAK alba right there! Maybe Sin City can top it though...


It did. It topped it.

Thank you, and once again,

Thank you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Indirect afternoon light...
> 
> View attachment 15817256


still like it?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> still like it?


Yup, had it on for over a week and it still brings a smile.

Mrs. BSF is still not a fan: "It looks like all the others."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> You know.. that's what I was doing wrong


Old habits are hard to break...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, had it on for over a week and it still brings a smile.
> 
> Mrs. BSF is still not a fan: "It looks like all the others."


but it's not


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> All too thin.


It's exceedingly difficult to find KPop girl groups that aren't too thin.

Hwasa from Mamamoo is good to go, though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> but it's not


There are topics I just nod and walk away...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> @BarracksSi how's mrs BSi doing?


She's good, she just needed a nap from the drive. Got her some Tylenol, too. Her temp is in the mid-99s right now. We'll see how she feels in the morning.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And here I thought I was the only one to own a watch with chrono function I never used.


LOL. I don't think anyone who owned a Chrono has used it frequently. Time eggs? Time the meat on the BBQ? Maybe. Time a car lap around the circuit? Never.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, had it on for over a week and it still brings a smile.
> 
> Mrs. BSF is still not a fan: "It looks like all the others."


You're lucky she didn't take them all out to the backyard and set fore to them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's exceedingly difficult to find KPop girl groups that aren't too thin.
> 
> Hwasa from Mamamoo is good to go, though.
> 
> View attachment 15817261


I might have to do it blind folded....

Yeah, nah. I understand. Skinny, chop sticks thin is the definition of beauty in Korea. Like fat big bottoms is beautiful in Africa.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're lucky she didn't take them all out to the backyard and set fore to them.


Nah, she doesn't care one way or another. The best I can get out of her is, "That's not bad looking..."

But she _is_ a big fan of Tiffany. _This_ Tiffany...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is it just me or is the young lady with the white dress in the center in the center for a reason?


Tallest, maybe? I think that's Sooyoung.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I guess I should just come out and say it.
> High risk, so cautiously optimistic.. but Karen is 8 weeks and her first sonogram brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Pending good luck and health, and prenatal high risk testing in 2 weeks.. we would expect a c section around Halloween
> View attachment 15817238


DOOOOOOOOOOD!!! That's awesome brother!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I don't think anyone who owned a Chrono has used it frequently. Time eggs? Time the meat on the BBQ? Maybe. Time a car lap around the circuit? Never.


There's video of Walter Rohrl driving a Porsche on a circuit and clicking a chrono. I think it was a Timex digital. I forget. ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like all Tech companies. They swallow up the competition and absorb the business into theirs and kill off the brand.


Yes.
Destroyed a lot of the inherent value in the brand almost immediately by repositioning it as "entry level" and killing off Alpha to appease their Intel partners.
One of the most incompetent takeovers in IT history. (And that says a lot - as there have been a few!)
Full of great business and marketing lessons...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Yes. Yes, it does.
> View attachment 15817206


#3 from the left thank you...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Y'all remember this?
> 
> I'm watching it now and having flashbacks to twenty years ago. I probably walked into this very store less than a month after it opened.





BarracksSi said:


> Y'all remember this?
> 
> I'm watching it now and having flashbacks to twenty years ago. I probably walked into this very store less than a month after it opened.


No. We didn't get Apple stores in Oz until much later.









Compaq closes its final Connect retail outlets, axes 28 staff


Having created a major ruckus in the channel two years ago by launching a direct retail operation, Compaq has realised the error of its ways and terminated the Connect stores, leaving 15 redundant staff in its wake.




www.arnnet.com.au





So much false information in this article. The real story is far more complex and involves internal power manoeuvres, personality clashes, greed, disloyalty and corruption. Would make a great TV show...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> _"If I said I want your body now
> Would you hold it against me?"_












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

delco714 said:


> I guess I should just come out and say it.
> High risk, so cautiously optimistic.. but Karen is 8 weeks and her first sonogram brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Pending good luck and health, and prenatal high risk testing in 2 weeks.. we would expect a c section around Halloween
> View attachment 15817238


Big congrats Bro Del!!!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> #3 from the left thank you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I can't even pick, I don't know enough about them individually. Sunny (second from right, short hair) has been on some of the TV shows we watch and she seems fun enough.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> "Do you WANT to come back to my place bouncy bouncy?"


Must have bought it in this bookshop...






SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> I guess I should just come out and say it.
> High risk, so cautiously optimistic.. but Karen is 8 weeks and her first sonogram brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Pending good luck and health, and prenatal high risk testing in 2 weeks.. we would expect a c section around Halloween
> View attachment 15817238












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, she doesn't care one way or another. The best I can get out of her is, "That's not bad looking..."
> 
> But she _is_ a big fan of Tiffany. _This_ Tiffany...
> 
> View attachment 15817279


Flip a coin for either that Tiffany or this Tiffany:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Must have bought it in this bookshop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found out_ only last week _that Marty Feldman, John Cleese, and some of the others had a show that led into Python.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I don't think anyone who owned a Chrono has used it frequently. Time eggs? Time the meat on the BBQ? Maybe. *Time a car lap around the circuit? *Never.


Why yes.

Yes I have.

A wrist mounted stopwatch is not ideal for that purpose though so I taped the watch to the steering wheel boss...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> She's good, she just needed a nap from the drive. Got her some Tylenol, too. Her temp is in the mid-99s right now. We'll see how she feels in the morning.


Don't suggest it to her but tomorrow might be a rough day. Fortunately post vaccination is measured in hours, not days or weeks.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> The new octo is oooooohhh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a moonphase as well? Or the crescent is permanent?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Don't suggest it to her but tomorrow might be a rough day. Fortunately post vaccination is measured in hours, not days or weeks.


Oh, we know. Shingrix kicked her ass for a day and a half last year. I worked through my post-J&J aches, which was fine because hey, working from home is easy. But I still needed to take something (I think it was Advil), which is super rare for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Gun needs it to time his quickies


i use a foudroyante


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh, we know. Shingrix kicked her ass for a day and a half last year. I worked through my post-J&J aches, which was fine because hey, working from home is easy. But I still needed to take something (I think it was Advil), which is super rare for me.


The symptoms are more tolerable without fever, accompanying splitting headache and being drenched in sweat after taking Tylenol.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> You know.. that's what I was doing wrong


am reminded of the CFO in one of the companies i was in-house counsel previously.

one of his female accountants was having difficulty getting pregnant. So he offered this advice: You have to remove your panties. Tell your husband to also remove his briefs.

the daughter of the owner heard about it and had the CFO fired.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> There's video of Walter Rohrl driving a Porsche on a circuit and clicking a chrono. I think it was a Timex digital. I forget.


He was well known for wearing a chrono while racing and timing himself early in his career and there's plenty of video's of him wearing various watches.

I think this one is a Hacher Monte Carlo






0:27

Arguably the best driver the world has ever seen...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> I guess I should just come out and say it.
> High risk, so cautiously optimistic.. but Karen is 8 weeks and her first sonogram brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Pending good luck and health, and prenatal high risk testing in 2 weeks.. we would expect a c section around Halloween
> View attachment 15817238


congrats. Will pray for a successful pregnancy and good health for mom and baby.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Flip a coin for either that Tiffany or this Tiffany:
> 
> View attachment 15817331












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Must have bought it in this bookshop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those guys are effing brilliant! Can't believe they blew through that script with nary a bobble or stammer. Pure genius.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I found out_ only last week _that Marty Feldman, John Cleese, and some of the others had a show that led into Python.


Recent discovery for me as well.
Much of the original material made it into later Monty Python sketches as well.

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i use a foudroyante


Pictures?

Of the foudroyante, not the quickie...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Black5 said:


> He was well known for wearing a chrono while racing and timing himself early in his career and there's plenty of video's of him wearing various watches.
> 
> I think this one is a Hatcher Monte Carlo
> 
> ...


A pretty relaxed drive, but great video.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> DOOOOOOOOOOD!!! That's awesome brother!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks brother. It's going to be a fun time


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> am reminded of the CFO in one of the companies i was in-house counsel previously.
> 
> one of his female accountants was having difficulty getting pregnant. So he offered this advice: You have to remove your panties. Tell your husband to also remove his briefs.
> 
> the daughter of the owner heard about it and had the CFO fired.


Requires context.

If there's history and the accountant was offended then OK.

Depends on the relationship between the CFO and his accountant.

If it was just a joke between friends and the accountant took it that way, it's a bit harsh for a third party not involved in the conversation to take offence.

You have to be very careful when injecting humour into the workplace, but I feel it's still important to try to have some fun.

Had a new intake of trainees last week.

After addressing the group I happily let them know that they would soon be issued the 42 page printed and bound guide to internal TLA's (Three letter acronyms) and would be expected to learn it off by heart.

My boss responded immediately by advising a new updated version had been released with 80 pages.

(I quietly took note of those who didn't laugh, or looked horrified...)

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Those guys are effing brilliant! Can't believe they blew through that script with nary a bobble or stammer. *Pure genius.*












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have to make up for some lost time while off meeting new friends who make coffee...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Too too cute.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't care if she doesn't know how to make good coffee...










Room service will bring us anything we need...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> A pretty relaxed drive, but great video.


Another relaxing drive...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She was Queen of the Ring but can she possibly be any cooler??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She was Queen of the Ring but can she possibly be any cooler??


Gf.

She had a pretty amazing smile too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have to make up for some lost time while off meeting new friends who make coffee...
> 
> View attachment 15817471
> 
> ...


BSF hasn't slept in 4 days from making entirely too many coffee runs.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too too cute.
> 
> View attachment 15817477


Is she married to that old warlock?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Is she married to that old warlock?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nah, co-stars on Doctor Who but her affection for him is plastered all over her face.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

This is fantastic! It's been a very long time and it's extra good in this bottle.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh, we know. Shingrix kicked her ass for a day and a half last year. I worked through my post-J&J aches, which was fine because hey, working from home is easy. But I still needed to take something (I think it was Advil), which is super rare for me.


Yeah, the second shot kicked Mrs BSF's butt too. We thought she was in the clear when nothing bad happened 6 hrs after the shot. Overnight tho, things got ugly and it stayed that way for a day and a half. The good news was that it disappeared as quickly as it came; it was like nothing ever happened...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She was Queen of the Ring but can she possibly be any cooler??


She is absolutely brilliant in this. The way she womanhandled that van demonstrates what a talented driver she was, RIP Sabine...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> BSF hasn't slept in 4 days from making entirely too many coffee runs.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Can you blame him?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> She is absolutely brilliant in this. The way she womanhandled that van demonstrates what a talented driver she was, RIP Sabine...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yes, indeed. I'd like to think she's zipping around in the specially-made-for-her Ring right now.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Can you blame him?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Not at all. I'm sure I could survive on just her coffee for a month or two.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Right.. Sorry.. I think that is a big win.


No harm no foul eh.
Besides, I'm too happy with the new watch right now 😉


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pongster said:


> congrats. Will pray for a successful pregnancy and good health for mom and baby.


Thank you! Moms doing well so far


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pongster said:


> am reminded of the CFO in one of the companies i was in-house counsel previously.
> 
> one of his female accountants was having difficulty getting pregnant. So he offered this advice: You have to remove your panties. Tell your husband to also remove his briefs.
> 
> the daughter of the owner heard about it and had the CFO fired.


Oooof that's kind of poor judgment


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> This is fantastic! It's been a very long time and it's extra good in this bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick look and I thought you had a super huge thumb hahaha


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> The new octo is oooooohhh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk, for a sports watch that's too thin.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> No harm no foul eh.
> Besides, I'm too happy with the new watch right now 😉


41?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> 41?


41 is only for the 225 pcs limited edition, easily distinguished by the polished bezel and white date wheel on dark colored dials.

Regulars are 42, 38 and 34. With brushed bezel and black date wheels. Mine is 42.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Requires context.
> 
> If there's history and the accountant was offended then OK.
> 
> ...


A new anti-sexual harassment law was enacted around that time. And it was pro-victim. Jokes of a sexual nature made by a superior officer to his/her subordinates were deemed harrassment if the victim felt that way.

youre right re context. Owner's child just looking for excuse to fire CFO so she can have her friend made CFO. And successful they were.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> 41 is only for the 225 pcs limited edition, easily distinguished by the polished bezel and white date wheel on dark colored dials.
> 
> Regulars are 42, 38 and 34. With brushed bezel and black date wheels. Mine is 42.


OK 42 is what I saw and tried on then. quality timepiece for sure.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Pictures?
> 
> Of the foudroyante, not the quickie...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


back in 2019, i was in my chronograph phase.

learned about the complicated chronographs.

1. rattrapante or doppelchronograph or split second

2. foudroyante or blitzende sekunde or diavoletto or jumping/flying seconds (i would like to call it sub-second but it hasnt caught on)

3. retour-en-vol or flyback

So i set out to looking for a chronograph with all three complications. Nearest i found researching was a JeanRichard but couldnt confirm if it was also a flyback (though literarure said it had a real flyback chronograph second hand, which some also use to describe a chronograph second hand that resets to zero or that catches up with a another second hand).

Anyway, failing in that, i did next best thing. Found three with two of each.

So here's a zenith (that is a demi-foudroyante and a flyback), a blancpain (that is a rattrapante and a flyback) and a girard perregaux (that is a foudroyante and a rattrapante).


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I like a man who knows what he wants.


I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure.


I went to buy some camouflage trousers yesterday but couldn't find any


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> back in 2019, i was in my chronograph phase.
> 
> learned about the complicated chronographs.
> 
> ...


All lovely watches, but that Zenith looks like a real beast...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> All lovely watches, but that Zenith looks like a real beast...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


it is huge


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Of the two.... Which one do you prefer?
> 
> BB Chrono or the Monte Carlo Chrono?


The Monte Carlo was fun, and great for summer, but between the two I reached for the BB more.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's be honest. When do you ever use a chronograph function? They could weld those things in place or make fake pushers and it would be fine for most. You will play with it every once in a while fidgeting on the couch or at your desk, but nobody is using it. At least it's water proof with the screw downs. I got one chronograph and I've never used it or needed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL funnily enough I found a use for my chrono last year in lockdown, doing stretches at home

And before that I used them when administering IQ tests

Brother of OoO


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> New Exp II....50mm L2L, 22mm lug width, 12mm thick.


Until they resolve the kinks with the new 32xx movements, I'll wait.

The BLNR back on an Oyster is back on my short list right behind Mr Snoopy.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> New Exp II....50mm L2L, 22mm lug width, 12mm thick.


I like that they kept the SS bezel but I wonder if they've hardened the surface, e.g. like Sinn or Damasko?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15817665


Umm... 

A bit insensitive don't you think?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The Monte Carlo was fun, and great for summer, but between the two I reached for the BB more.


Understandable. The BB Chrono is more understated and would go easily with any attire. Love the Monte Carlo for it's "fun factor" though! Now that my Tudor chrono is gone I wouldn't mind adding the Monte as a fun piece.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm...
> 
> A bit insensitive don't you think?


Very.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sort of like why I never play guitar in front of others.
> 
> All the listeners hear is a jangled mess of incorrect and badly played notes, (which it mostly is), but they don't pick up on the *one* note that I may have hit perfectly that gives me the most joy...
> 
> ...


Even the greats have been known to miss a note or two or three...






LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I use it to time all sorts of things.
> 
> A 30 minute chrono will never do...
> 
> ...


Split seconds? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I guess I should just come out and say it.
> High risk, so cautiously optimistic.. but Karen is 8 weeks and her first sonogram brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Pending good luck and health, and prenatal high risk testing in 2 weeks.. we would expect a c section around Halloween
> View attachment 15817238


Congrats! My 4th grandkid is due on the 19th of October.

With new methods nowadays you can back calculate almost to the day and hour of conception. Although this could backfire if you realise you didn't go home for lunch and a hug on that particular day.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> At one time I owned a Speedy. Nice watch but I discovered quickly I had no need for a watch with chronograph function. Gone.


Fortunately for Rolex the majority of Sub owners think differently.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yes. Yes, it does.
> View attachment 15817206


At least they're all looking at the camera; unusual when I try and take a group pic.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I guess I should just come out and say it.
> High risk, so cautiously optimistic.. but Karen is 8 weeks and her first sonogram brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Pending good luck and health, and prenatal high risk testing in 2 weeks.. we would expect a c section around Halloween
> View attachment 15817238


Panda dial? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, had it on for over a week and it still brings a smile.
> 
> Mrs. BSF is still not a fan: "It looks like all the others."


Does she ever say that about your umm other art hobby?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> Destroyed a lot of the inherent value in the brand almost immediately by repositioning it as "entry level" and killing off Alpha to appease their Intel partners.
> One of the most incompetent takeovers in IT history. (And that says a lot - as there have been a few!)
> Full of great business and marketing lessons...
> ...


My brother in law, a biochemist, developed a product and sold it to a company to produce but then killed the idea. He was hoping to make much more than the 500k they paid upfront.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> is that a moonphase as well? Or the crescent is permanent?


If permanent it's only half as accurate as the watch my sons been wearing for almost three years 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have to make up for some lost time while off meeting new friends who make coffee...
> 
> View attachment 15817471
> 
> ...


Finished watching The Serpent yesterday, so having a coffee with Jenna is not on my wish list.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 41?


The universal answer is always 42

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> 41 is only for the 225 pcs limited edition, easily distinguished by the polished bezel and white date wheel on dark colored dials.
> 
> Regulars are 42, 38 and 34. With brushed bezel and black date wheels. Mine is 42.


I told you so 

And don't forget to bring your towel!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Sharing a pizza afterwards 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I told you so
> 
> And don't forget to bring your towel!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Towel?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Towel?


When hopping around the universe it's always good to bring your own towel. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Universe.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, the second shot kicked Mrs BSF's butt too. We thought she was in the clear when nothing bad happened 6 hrs after the shot. Overnight tho, things got ugly and it stayed that way for a day and a half. The good news was that it disappeared as quickly as it came; it was like nothing ever happened...


Same exact thing with me. 6-7 hours of nothing followed by 30-32 hours of misery following by no problemo at all.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> When hopping around the universe it's always good to bring your own towel. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Universe.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I think the proportions on the Tudor and better than the MM (I've had both). The wider bracelet suits it better than the Seiko bracelet suits the Seiko. And the new one is even thinner than the old Tudor BB Chrono I'm comparing the MM to.
> 
> Wears big? I'd say it wears the way it should and wears well on my (manly ) 6.5" wrist. The 50mm lug with is fine because the first bracelet link does not make the bracelet drop further than that lug width.
> 
> My guess? Once you put it on, you might have to leave the store with it.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> With her waiting in the bed I wouldn't need the minute counter, seconds would be just fine.


Time before even reaching the bed counts?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Time before even reaching the bed counts?


I can move quite quickly when required.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> I can move quite quickly when required.


I doubt I can move fast enough to get there before I'm done...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> ...


A cult book at least here in a Europe









The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> A cult book at least here in a Europe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I see. Never read that so I was totally lost. Relevance to 42/41? Guess I'll have to read it eh?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Until they resolve the kinks with the new 32xx movements, I'll wait.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Haven't been paying attention. What sort of kinks?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does she ever say that about your umm other art hobby?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


You mean taking pictures of total strangers who make coffee?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> My brother in law, a biochemist, developed a product and sold it to a company to produce but then killed the idea. He was hoping to make much more than the 500k they paid upfront.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That massively sucks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like that they kept the SS bezel but I wonder if they've hardened the surface, e.g. like Sinn or Damasko?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Do you really wonder about that? 

I'm sure if they did, there would be no wondering required- they would tell us.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Ah I see. Never read that so I was totally lost. Relevance to 42/41? Guess I'll have to read it eh?


42 is the answer to the universe.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I went to buy some camouflage trousers yesterday but couldn't find any


I have quite a few... 5 minute drive and Walmart has tons. Odd erika doesn't have Camo straps.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOL funnily enough I found a use for my chrono last year in lockdown, doing stretches at home
> 
> And before that I used them when administering IQ tests
> 
> Brother of OoO


You would show the testees and ask how many seconds?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Haven't been paying attention. What sort of kinks?


There's been a number of posts about the 32xx movements suddenly losing several seconds per day; I forget the reason. But I'm sure that Rolex if they haven't done so already will soon come up with a fix.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15817665


Mrs BT said if I left her after only 73 years, she would kill me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> 42 is the answer to the universe.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Thank you, I was googling and this came up. Seems the GP is the PERFECT size then


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you really wonder about that?
> 
> I'm sure if they did, there would be no wondering required- they would tell us.


I've always been of the opinion that Rolex makes small incremental changes and unlike many other brands doesn't make a big thing of it. Knowing how easily the bezel on the Exp2 can get dinked up hitting the side of a cave or a door, it'd be nice to know that the surface had been hardened.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Actually very sad when you think about it. High likelihood that the Queen won't live much longer now that her husband is gone.


She's pretty tough imo... She may keep going. Hope so anyway.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I have quite a few... 5 minute drive and Walmart has tons. Odd erika doesn't have Camo straps.


How do you know that Erika doesn't make them? 

They could be really well made!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT said if I left her after only 73 years, she would kill me.


Before or after - premeditated or manslaughter

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> How do you know that Erika doesn't make them?
> 
> They could be really well made!


Well I asked her... She did say I was the best. I figured as the father of the 2 piece I would try to father Camo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> She's pretty tough imo... She may keep going. Hope so anyway.


Hopefully she will be able to like her remaining days in peace. Way too much drama with the royal family that even predated Diana's death.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you really wonder about that?
> 
> I'm sure if they did, there would be no wondering required- they would tell us.


Yeah, because Rolex is known for its transparency...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Ah I see. Never read that so I was totally lost. Relevance to 42/41? Guess I'll have to read it eh?


The book is better (cracked me up in high school) but this explains 42:


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> You would show the testees


Lets keep that to PM for now maybe.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's been a number of posts about the 32xx movements suddenly losing several seconds per day; I forget the reason. But I'm sure that Rolex if they haven't done so already will soon come up with a fix.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Had my DJ41 for over 3 years now with 3235 mvmt. Never had an issue and no hesitation going for new Exp II.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've always been of the opinion that Rolex makes small incremental changes and unlike many other brands doesn't make a big thing of it. Knowing how easily the bezel on the Exp2 can get dinked up hitting the side of a cave or a door, it'd be nice to know that the surface had been hardened.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Completely agree. That's one fragile bezel finish. Almost like it is intentional to see how much the watch was worn or something. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's been a number of posts about the 32xx movements suddenly losing several seconds per day; I forget the reason. But I'm sure that Rolex if they haven't done so already will soon come up with a fix.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


To every member that complains about 4 seconds a day. To every member that decides to periodically check the accuracy with their timegrapher. I volunteer my therapy services to you. No charge service and multiple complimentary sessions available.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> To every member that complains about 4 seconds a day. To every member that decides to periodically check the accuracy with their timegrapher. I volunteer my therapy services to you. No charge service and multiple complimentary sessions available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> To every member that complains about 4 seconds a day. To every member that decides to periodically check the accuracy with their timegrapher. I volunteer my therapy services to you. No charge service and multiple complimentary sessions available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sorry guys I went reading in the public forum again. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Sorry guys I went reading in the public forum again.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No problem, just don't get riled up.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Ah I see. Never read that so I was totally lost. Relevance to 42/41? Guess I'll have to read it eh?


Worth a few laughs.

Don't want to give away the punchline...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT said if I left her after only 73 years, she would kill me.


Mrs. B5 said she would leave me after 50 years so she can find a younger man...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Thank you, I was googling and this came up. Seems the GP is the PERFECT size then


So much for a spoiler alert...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> No problem, just don't get riled up.


It's a good place to learn how bad Rolex watches really are ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> It's a good place to learn how bad Rolex watches really are


Or how bad Rolex owners really are.
Wait, what?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Or how bad Rolex owners really are.
> Wait, what?


I'm one of the worst.

Slightly scruffy, usually poorly groomed, totally out of spec for the archetypal fanboy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> So much for a spoiler alert...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yeah well, not gonna waste time reading a novel. These days I leave all entertainment to the capable hands of Netflix and Amazon Prime.

My reading time is dedicated to more important stuff, like how people define snobs on a watch forum.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Sorry guys I went *reading* in the public forum again.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


As long as all you did is read.

It's writing that gets me into trouble...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang
> 
> Just realized Ive just been staring for more than a minute at that.


And just did it again...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah well, not gonna waste time reading a novel. These days I leave all entertainment to the capable hands of Netflix and Amazon Prime.
> 
> My reading time is dedicated to more important stuff, like how people define snobs on a watch forum.


Other than forums, and research for study, these days my reading is mostly done via audio books during the commute for work...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Worth a few laughs.
> 
> Don't want to give away the punchline...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I guess I kinda gave it away, but the real punchline for 42 is the cavemen.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Sorry guys I went reading in the public forum again.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter











^^^^ Fate of anyone who spends too much one on the Public Forum.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> I'm one of the worst.
> 
> Slightly scruffy, usually poorly groomed, totally out of spec for the archetypal fanboy.


Perfect description of an Omega fanboy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And the Ebel forum


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> ^^^^ Fate of anyone who spends too much one on the Public Forum.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Had my DJ41 for over 3 years now with 3235 mvmt. Never had an issue and no hesitation going for new Exp II.


No problem with OP41 either


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Mrs. B5 said she would leave me after 50 years so she can find a younger man...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Tell her that when she gets to 50, she can be traded in for two 25-year-olds.

No, seriously, don't do that!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Tell her that when she gets to 50, she can be traded in for two 25-year-olds.
> 
> No, seriously, don't do that!


Oh god, I don't know if I'd even want to deal with two 25-year-olds...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh god, I don't know if I'd even want to deal with two 25-year-olds...












Blue pills required.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> And the Ebel forum
> 
> View attachment 15818406


Shall we post this there, just to keep it alive you know?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh god, I don't know if I'd even want to deal with two 25-year-olds...


I am willing to try.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15818522
> 
> 
> Blue pills required.


Make that two 🔷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15818522


A very different example of a "two bagger."



bigclive2011 said:


> Blue pills required.


Will they help me run faster?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A very different example of a "two bagger."
> 
> Will they help me run faster?


Erm, that may be one of the side effects, I'm not sure ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15818522
> 
> 
> Blue pills required.


The one on the left forgot her shirt


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Shall we post this there, just to keep it alive you know?
> View attachment 15818532


And then Godfrey interminably...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> And then Godfrey interminably...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Lol


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15818522
> 
> 
> Blue pills required.


In the early days you often went home with blue-balls, now you start the evening with blue pills 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Shall we post this there, just to keep it alive you know?
> View attachment 15818532


Royal Oak prototype?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15818522
> 
> 
> Blue pills required.


Well, at least they look like they'll try anything to please.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Royal Oak prototype?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


How about a Royal Oak knockoff? ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Guys, any suggestions for US based Panerai dealers?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> How about a Royal Oak knockoff?
> 
> View attachment 15818688


Nope. You do know that the bezel actually holds the crystal down, similar to the fluted bezels of an old DJ. I've probably got the correct size socket in my garage and if I don't I'm sure Big Al does, if you need to do any DIY.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Guys, any suggestions for US based Panerai dealers?


At one time Govberg's was a Panerai dealer that offered a significant discount. However not too long ago they ceased to be a PAM dealer. They still offer a number of preowned PAM's in pristine condition on their website.

In my neck of the woods there's a Panerai Boutique at the upscale NorthPark Mall in Dallas that sells most models without discount.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Guys, any suggestions for US based Panerai dealers?


Dunno if they'll ship, and not sure if it's worth the drive for you, but Lenkersdorfer in Tysons Corner, VA, carried Panerai the last time I looked.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Guys, any suggestions for US based Panerai dealers?


London jewelers in the WTC Oculus was a really nice place with a great selection. Used I bought mine from DSW and completely satisfied.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> How about a Royal Oak knockoff?
> 
> View attachment 15818688


But the Nautilus was a knock off of that knock off!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Sorry guys I went reading in the public forum again.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No, dont! It never does me any good. In fact, it makes me despair for the future of humanity. The only good thing I can say about it is that among the people I deal with in real life, there's a much lower fraction of jerks and idiots.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^congrats... I was waiting for it to pass


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You would show the testees and ask how many seconds?


LOL. I got to read it a second time because that looked a lot like;

"You would show the *testes *and ask how many seconds?"

Those are some balls you got there brother Gun.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's been a number of posts about the 32xx movements suddenly losing several seconds per day; I forget the reason. But I'm sure that Rolex if they haven't done so already will soon come up with a fix.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I am sticking to the older, proven movement for the time being.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> The one on the left forgot her shirt


And the problem with that is?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Thank you, I was googling and this came up. Seems the GP is the PERFECT size then


Nice portrait photo of yourself in the top right corner.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Hopefully she will be able to like her remaining days in peace. Way too much drama with the royal family that even predated Diana's death.


I hope so too. I think she is like Queen Victoria in the modern era. Her father passed on early and she became Queen at an early age and has ruled for a long time. I am of the opinion that she should take this opportunity to "retire" and abdicate the throne and call herself Queen mother and let the son be King.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, because Rolex is known for its transparency...


Good joke.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Lets keep that to PM for now maybe.


Is PM also sexting?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Had my DJ41 for over 3 years now with 3235 mvmt. Never had an issue and no hesitation going for new Exp II.


So those people who claim that it's losing time is only in the minority?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> To every member that complains about 4 seconds a day. To every member that decides to periodically check the accuracy with their timegrapher. I volunteer my therapy services to you. No charge service and multiple complimentary sessions available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You give them a good beating?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Sorry guys I went reading in the public forum again.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That is a bad, bad place to be in.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Mrs. B5 said she would leave me after 50 years so she can find a younger man...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Good for her. She can upgrade to model 2.0


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah well, not gonna waste time reading a novel. These days I leave all entertainment to the capable hands of Netflix and Amazon Prime.
> 
> My reading time is dedicated to more important stuff, like how people define snobs on a watch forum.


True. When I was first married, my wife was surprised that I hardly read any books. I told her that it's not true. I watched all the books....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Tell her that when she gets to 50, she can be traded in for two 25-year-olds.
> 
> No, seriously, don't do that!


Now, that's a wonderful idea!!!

I have been telling the missus that I new to trade her on for a new model already.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh god, I don't know if I'd even want to deal with two 25-year-olds...


Will be good exercise to shape up those flabby abs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15818522
> 
> 
> Blue pills required.


Oh man, you got to get double Likes for that!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> How about a Royal Oak knockoff?
> 
> View attachment 15818688


There is even a Casio-oak. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ^congrats... I was waiting for it to pass


Then it's not posting naturally if you had to pause to let someone get a milestone.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> No, dont! It never does me any good. In fact, it makes me despair for the future of humanity. The only good thing I can say about it is that among the people I deal with in real life, there's a much lower fraction of jerks and idiots.


That's because you don't have jerks and idiots in your circle of friends and work colleagues?

I deal with a lot of idiots on real life. Jerks not so much but still ever present.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am sticking to the older, proven movement for the time being.


Actually every Rolex I own has the older, proven 31XX movements but am still open to a possible 41mm SubC, OP41 Black or even a 36mm Explorer. On the other hand maybe I need to think of shutting down any new acquisitions with the exception of straps.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh man, you got to get double Likes for that!!!


Did she get double likes for this? Deserves points for not being store-bought...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So those people who claim that it's losing time is only in the minority?


It would be interesting to know exactly what the problem was, if anything, and if a problem was present whether or not corrected.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> At one time Govberg's was a Panerai dealer that offered a significant discount. However not too long ago they ceased to be a PAM dealer. They still offer a number of preowned PAM's in pristine condition on their website.
> 
> In my neck of the woods there's a Panerai Boutique at the upscale NorthPark Mall in Dallas that sells most models without discount.


Yep. Govberg lost all Richmont brands.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering again before dinner...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So those people who claim that it's losing time is only in the minority?


I think it's a plot to free up supply.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Yep. Govberg lost all Richmont brands.


I wasn't aware they lost all Richmont brands. Would be interesting to know the backstory.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Then it's not posting naturally if you had to pause to let someone get a milestone.


I have to let them pass else I would get them all. Takes a lot of will power.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF chose this place for dessert later.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Yep. Govberg lost all Richmont brands.


Mistake I made... Seems like yesterday they said I could get a VC.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I think it's a plot to free up supply.


Definitely wouldn't stop me, especially with RSC Dallas close by.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Definitely wouldn't stop me, especially with RSC Dallas close by.


Reminds me of vaccines.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Actually every Rolex I own has the older, proven 31XX movements but am still open to a possible 41mm SubC, OP41 Black or even a 36mm Explorer. On the other hand maybe I need to think of shutting down any new acquisitions with the exception of straps.


Honestly, I have tampered my desire to keep buying watches. I am no longer in a hurry and will wait and see if I can get a piece that I want, not what is hot in the forums.

Pieces that interest me include an Explorer II or a GMT Master. Maybe a Submariner as well.

For now, I have been playing with straps and modding watches for fun.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did she get double likes for this? Deserves points for not being store-bought...
> 
> View attachment 15818975


She will get more than just double Likes


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> I like erika one pieces M


I would like Erica no piece.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> It would be interesting to know exactly what the problem was, if anything, and if a problem was present whether or not corrected.


Not sure if it has anything to do with them making the main spring and the barrel to squeeze in 70 hours power reserve while still keeping the 28,800bph.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

AL9C1 said:


> I kinda liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Swiss made Seiko diver


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I have to let them pass else I would get them all. Takes a lot of will power.


You and Gun used to be vying for most milestones


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> And the problem with that is?


Did I say it was a problem?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You and Gun used to be vying for most milestones


We were young and foolish.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Honestly, I have tampered my desire to keep buying watches. I am no longer in a hurry and will wait and see if I can get a piece that I want, not what is hot in the forums.
> 
> Pieces that interest me include an Explorer II or a GMT Master. Maybe a Submariner as well.
> 
> For now, I have been playing with straps and modding watches for fun.


After the hype has cleared the air, maybe the only Rolex left standing in my case probably the 41mm SubC and maybe not even that one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> ^congrats... I was waiting for it to pass


twss


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF chose this place for dessert later.
> 
> View attachment 15819001


Ice cream is very nice


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ice cream is very nice


That jerking upward motion is distracting.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Definitely wouldn't stop me, especially with RSC Dallas close by.


For sure. One of the important considerations for watch purchase for me is the level of after sales support and service centres. In this respect, Rolex is really good in Australia. Omega not so as their service centre is combined with all the Swatch watches and it goes downhill after that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I would like Erica no piece.


She's the woman of my dreams


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> We were young and foolish.


Umm... that was only two years ago


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I have to let them pass else I would get them all. Takes a lot of will power.


Only article I could find.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> After the hype has cleared the air, maybe the only Rolex left standing in my case probably the 41mm SubC and maybe not even that one.


Very true.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Mistake I made... Seems like yesterday they said I could get a VC.


They're crafty. There may be a way.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That jerking upward motion is distracting.


I thought jerking was part of the gif? No?

How about this?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I would like Erica no piece.


She's done that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Only article I could find.


It's all business.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She's done that.


Pre- internet days. Couldn't find a centre fold of that


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> We were young and foolish.


We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For sure. One of the important considerations for watch purchase for me is the level of after sales support and service centres. In this respect, Rolex is really good in Australia. Omega not so as their service centre is combined with all the Swatch watches and it goes downhill after that.


Nailed it bro. Spot on.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ice cream is very nice


Looks like another theme worth collecting.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.


Chester covered this one:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... that was only two years ago


We were young and foolish... My God man it was prepandemic!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought jerking was part of the gif? No?
> 
> How about this?


That smooth motion is very distracting.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's because you don't have jerks and idiots in your circle of friends and work colleagues?
> 
> I deal with a lot of idiots on real life. Jerks not so much but still ever present.


I don't socialize with people that bother me, my neighbors are all pleasant, and I'm quite lucky at work. Most people there are decent by nature. The others recognize that rankling me is a bad career move.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did she get double likes for this? Deserves points for not being store-bought...
> 
> View attachment 15818975


Dayyyuuum!!!!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

5959HH said:


> It would be interesting to know exactly what the problem was, if anything, and if a problem was present whether or not corrected.


If you believe the naysayers, almost every desirable Rolex is doomed to fail because of it. It must be true, because there's a thread about it on TRF.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> If you believe the naysayers, almost every desirable Rolex is doomed to fail because of it. It must be true, because there's a thread about it on TRF.


There's always hope.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This is for hope


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> There's always hope.


There must be, or I wouldn't keep looking at threads. I hope to find an original thought or good watch picture, or at least some well-mannered conversation. There's enough, I guess, but certainly not an abundance.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Good for her. She can upgrade to model 2.0


Can't blame her.

I *never* looked that good, and who am I to hold her back...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Can't blame her.
> 
> I *never*looked that good, and who am I to hold her back...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


On the bright side, you can go for version 2.0.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is even a Casio-oak. LOL.


The co-opting of names is becoming ridiculous isn't it?

It's not as if that's what Casio set out to do. (Don't know, but unlikely).

It's just a poor attempt to try to get some tenuous association with something more valuable.

I've seen every type of panda dial being referred to as a "Paul Newman", and Speedmaster knockoffs being called (insert brand) moonwatch.

To be fair, Ωmega are partially themselves to blame, by calling almost any Speedmaster, even ones that have never been to the moon, or been flight certified as "moonwatches"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Pre- internet days. Couldn't find a centre fold of that


Look harder.

Her entire PB spread is available online...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Down in Delray Beach, FL. First vacation in a long time, really. Since probably our honeymoon, I guess. With the pandemic and all, we were basically trapped.

Down here visiting the wife's sister and her kids. I cannot tell you just how good it feels to be able to travel with no worry about the virus, etc. I mean, I'm sure those of you who are vaccinated and travel feel the same way, but still. We waited until the CDC guidance said travel after vaccination was safe.

I did have to stop at DavidSW in Orlando on the way down, though. Goes well with the white SMPc.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Black5 said:


> The co-opting of names is becoming ridiculous isn't it?
> 
> It's not as if that's what Casio set out to do. (Don't know, but unlikely).
> 
> ...


I mean, the Casio thing is just something in good fun. I don't think it was remotely serious. Hell, I used the phrase, too. I cannot imagine anyone calling it that in a SERIOUS way.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Spent quite a bit of work time in Delray Beach. Nice there. Did you peruse watches at DSW? 


yngrshr said:


> Down in Delray Beach, FL. First vacation in a long time, really. Since probably our honeymoon, I guess. With the pandemic and all, we were basically trapped.
> 
> Down here visiting the wife's sister and her kids. I cannot tell you just how good it feels to be able to travel with no worry about the virus, etc. I mean, I'm sure those of you who are vaccinated and travel feel the same way, but still. We waited until the CDC guidance said travel after vaccination was safe.
> 
> ...


Spent quite a bit of work time and stayed at Delray Beach. Check out watches at DSW?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Rolex is starting to be a lazy company with no innovation. I'm convinced that Omega if you put the wank factor to one side are technically better watches. Aesthetics can be argued.


I agree with you


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Spent quite a bit of work time in Delray Beach. Nice there. Did you peruse watches at DSW?
> 
> Spent quite a bit of work time and stayed at Delray Beach. Check out watches at DSW?


I was hoping to. They really have nothing on display, though. Saw a bunch of Rolexes sort of lined up and ready for shipping and a new black Daytona getting sized.

I ordered this a few days ago and was originally going to have them ship it. I didn't realize that they were actually sort of on the way down (half an hour detour), so the wife agreed to swing by.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Look harder.
> 
> Her entire PB spread is available online...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I think he's sticking to the free sites. Not like you!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> There must be, or I wouldn't keep looking at threads. I hope to find an original thought or good watch picture, or at least some well-mannered conversation. There's enough, I guess, but certainly not an abundance.


No original thought here. Even the humor is purloined from somewhere else, particularly mine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No original thought here. Even the humor is purloined from somewhere else, particularly mine.


Course I meant there was hope all the new mvmts would fail thus freeing up supply.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I would like Erica no piece.


it has been previously suggested i think. Under Siege and Chasers.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Btw any suggestions on 30000 post?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought jerking was part of the gif? No?
> 
> How about this?


wouldnt the jerking be off screen?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Course I meant there was hope all the new mvmts would fail thus freeing up supply.


I recognized the idea you were expressing. Unfortunately movement failures will not eliminate the unwashed from buying, the Tudor GMT being a perfect example.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The co-opting of names is becoming ridiculous isn't it?
> 
> It's not as if that's what Casio set out to do. (Don't know, but unlikely).
> 
> ...


I have been watching Jody on Just One More Watch. Hontao CasiOak 3th Generation GA2100 Metal Watch Strap GA2110 Watchband Bezel for Casio G Shock GA 2100 Replacement Accessories|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Look harder.
> 
> Her entire PB spread is available online...


Okay. Will do a deeeeep search. LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I recognized the idea you were expressing. Unfortunately movement failures will not eliminate the unwashed from buying, the Tudor GMT being a perfect example.


But imagine a world where all new mvmt rolexes fail.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I think he's sticking to the free sites. Not like you!


In life, never pay for anything that you can get it free.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Btw any suggestions on 30000 post?


Watch giveaway?

Post a state of the collection?

Big cake to celebrate?

Post a picture of yourself and BTWD?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> But imagine a world where all new mvmt rolexes fail.


An Omega dream.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> wouldnt the jerking be off screen?


You have to ask Better there to see how it is Down there.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> The co-opting of names is becoming ridiculous isn't it?
> 
> It's not as if that's what Casio set out to do. (Don't know, but unlikely).
> 
> ...


If every Submariner gets pressure tested, every moonwatch should have to go to the moon.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> But imagine a world where all new mvmt rolexes fail.


five to go, sir


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You have to ask Better there to see how it is Down there.


betterdownthere?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> An Omega dream.


Tell me about it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> But imagine a world where all new mvmt rolexes fail.


That's the Tudorite's reality. I'm glad I don't live there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> betterdownthere?


Don't know. Could be Worse Down There.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> I mean, the Casio thing is just something in good fun. I don't think it was remotely serious. Hell, I used the phrase, too. I cannot imagine anyone calling it that in a SERIOUS way.


It always starts that way., and I have no doubt most take it the same way. There are always small numbers of others though that will leverage and try to turn it into something it isn't. (I.e. Rare, unusual, collectible)

This is, quite literally, the entry level G-shock.

I found this article interesting:









The Value Proposition: The Cult Classic Casio G-Shock GA2100 1-A-1 'CasiOak'


A tough guy take on the magic of the octagon.




www.hodinkee.com





Some Quotes:

"Redditors and watch forums have also noticed something else about the case: Its octagonal bezel has similar dimensions to a popular but much more expensive watch whose name rhymes with "loyal bloke." It wouldn't surprise me if this design quirk has significantly contributed to the decreased stocks of the GA2100 1-A-1 online - the watch sells out regularly every time Casio has it in stock. There's a sharp hint of comedy in the way these watches are in no way at all similar, but they're tied together by a series of 8 congruent 135 degree angles - which has led to the GA-2100 being dubbed the "CasiOak" in online watch forums."

"(if you're looking at list prices - we've seen this watch listed by re-sellers at triple list)."

I don't understand why anybody would spend more than list for these, but pretty confident that many of the flippers snapping them up and selling above list are serious...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I think he's sticking to the free sites. Not like you!


Google : Erika Eleniak P*_b0_ c**tref01d

Didn't cost a cent..

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> No original thought here. Even the humor is purloined from somewhere else, particularly mine.


I beg to differ.

[tries to find an original thought to illustrate, fails miserably]

Let me get back to you...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> it has been previously suggested i think. Under Siege and Chasers.


And a popular gentleman's periodical provided a rather thorough expose...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Btw any suggestions on 30000 post?


Since we are discussing original thoughts, how about an original meme?
I'm thinking a picture of Audrey Hepburn wearing a Rolex swooning over you...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> And a popular gentleman's periodical provided a rather thorough expose...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


what was exposed?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have been watching Jody on Just One More Watch. Hontao CasiOak 3th Generation GA2100 Metal Watch Strap GA2110 Watchband Bezel for Casio G Shock GA 2100 Replacement Accessories|Watchbands| - AliExpress


That's actually awesome, and little sad at the same time...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Google : Erika Eleniak P*_b0_ c**tref01d
> 
> Didn't cost a cent..
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


what are you talking about Bro Black?  I did what you suggested and here is what i got -


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Will do a deeeeep search. LOL


If you aren't back in an hour, we'll send out a search party...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And a popular gentleman's periodical provided a rather thorough expose...


Thanks! Found it. I didn't realise the desktop computer had adult filter on. No wonder nothing came up. Had to try and try and finally, it come.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You have to ask Better there to see how it is Down there.


My down there is doing well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> what are you talking about Bro Black?  I did what you suggested and here is what i got -
> View attachment 15819265


godfrey

but somehow google knew that eleniak and cake were related


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> If you aren't back in an hour, we'll send out a search party...


Took less than an hour. Had a quickie.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My down there is doing well.


only 4 more to 30k


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Took less than an hour. Had a quickie.


what chronograph did you use to time it?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BonyWrists said:


> If every Submariner gets pressure tested, every moonwatch should have to go to the moon.


Agree.
Although some watches from some brands with "Submariner" printed on the dial would fail a breath test, let alone a pressure test...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> but somehow google knew that eleniak and cake were related


When she joined the case of Baywatch, viewership jumped to 1.1B viewers per ep. Do you not think that Google knows what you're searching for? Like a billion other people (1/5th of the world's population) is searching that name.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what chronograph did you use to time it?


Clock on desktop computer.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When she joined the case of Baywatch, viewership jumped to 1.1B viewers per ep. Do you not think that Google knows what you're searching for? Like a billion other people (1/5th of the world's population) is searching that name.


i think i may be part of that 1.1B.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i think i may be part of that 1.1B.


So was I, so was I....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Google : Erika Eleniak P*_b0_ c**tref01d
> 
> Didn't cost a cent..
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Haha.

The forum censor, censored my pre-censored post, and made it even more illegible...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> what was exposed?


Pretty much everything worth seeing...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Pretty much everything worth seeing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


i liked the magazine much better. If i remember what you have in mind.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Haha.
> 
> The forum censor, censored my pre-censored post, and made it even more illegible...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


you forgot to godfrey, bro.

i am the godfrey censor.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> what are you talking about Bro Black?  I did what you suggested and here is what i got -
> View attachment 15819265


The forum censorship tools edited my edit.

I wasn't surreptitious enough.

Use Google translate to convert from "Black5" to "English"...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> The forum censorship tools edited my edit.
> 
> I wasn't surreptitious enough.
> 
> ...


i am getting nowhere.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks! Found it. I didn't realise the desktop computer had adult filter on. No wonder nothing came up. Had to try and try and finally, *it come.*


it?

That's no way to refer to yourself...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> My down there is doing well.


Bet Mrs BT is glad about that...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> it?
> 
> That's no way to refer to yourself...
> 
> ...


LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> only 4 more to 30k


Yeah but not gonna happen tonight


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Clock on desktop computer.


Mouse in one hand...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah but not gonna happen tonight


three more to go

and TWSS


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Bet Mrs BT is glad about that...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Well maybe not sure a 70 year old body with a 16 year old mind is great.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Haha.
> 
> ...


Godfrey:

I think I accidentally Godfreyed my Godfrey.

Corrected before Pongster notices...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Mouse in one hand...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


is it called "it" or "mouse"?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> you forgot to godfrey, bro.
> 
> i am the godfrey censor.


Thanks for having my back...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Mouse in one hand...


Sausage roll in the other.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah but not gonna happen tonight


Well, I will check in tomorrow then.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Thanks for having my back...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


rather erika told me that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Well maybe not sure a 70 year old body with a 16 year old mind is great.


2 to go


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> three more to go
> 
> and TWSS


Ok last tonight... I'm thinking.. Sotc not so good as I'm at 2 rolexes 1 Hamilton and of course my timex plus some other assorted qz and jman special.. 
But will admit I miss my Damasko.. Last time I travelled I missed having a non shiny, unbelievable case hardened, wr 200m, anti mag, shock resistant, dual time zone pulit/ field watch. Damasko is busy redoing mvmts to inhouse.. Sigh
That's my true style.. 
Good night.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> 2 to go


godfrey

my previous boss of 10 years when he was about 75 years old used to quip that his urologist said he has the prostate of a 25 year old.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Ok last tonight... I'm thinking.. Sotc not so good as I'm at 2 rolexes 1 Hamilton and of course my timex plus some other assorted qz and jman special..
> But will admit I miss my Damasko.. Last time I travelled I missed having a non shiny, unbelievable case hardened, wr 200m, anti mag, shock resistant, dual time zone pulit/ field watch. Damasko is busy redoing mvmts to inhouse.. Sigh
> That's my true style..
> Good night.


Good night sir BT. May the inspiration for your 30K post come in your dreams.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Well maybe not sure a 70 year old body with a 16 year old mind is great.


Post count has to be worth something...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> rather erika told me that.


Wouldn't you rather have *her *back...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Post count has to be worth something...
> 
> View attachment 15819332


So BT is about to become a real man. And am not even 1/3 the man that he is.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Wouldn't you rather have *her *back...


i also like the front. So the OoO answer: both.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Wild storm just ripped through Delray Beach. Holy smokes.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> So BT is about to become a real man. And am not even 1/3 the man that he is.












And borrowed from the original OoO thread...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah but not gonna happen tonight


We'll just get ready then...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> We'll just get ready then...
> 
> View attachment 15819356


Perfect!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Wild storm just ripped through Delray Beach. Holy smokes.


We are copping a beating here in Melbourne as well.

Stay safe...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You have to ask Better there to see how it is Down there.


You are ones Down Under! You tell us! Or rather, that's okay. I'd rather you keep it to yourselves.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Then it's not posting naturally if you had to pause to let someone get a milestone.


Tough call.

But BW was oblivious and posting normally, so it should be OK?

BT just being a gentleman and not posting when he became aware of it as it wouldn't be a true '59 if he knew?

Now I'm confused...

Anyway.

Congrats on the '59 BW...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is even a Casio-oak. LOL.


Tbh I was tempted.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Rolex is starting to be a lazy company with no innovation. I'm convinced that Omega if you put the wank factor to one side are technically better watches. Aesthetics can be argued.


Godfrey

With the new Tudor releases is it now safe to say that Tudor is now the more innovative company within the Wilsdorf foundation?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Pre- internet days. Couldn't find a centre fold of that


Can't post it, don't wanna end up banned.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> That smooth motion is very distracting.





Betterthere said:


> That jerking upward motion is distracting.


I'd argue it's the eye contact that's distracting...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't know. Could be Worse Down There.


Lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Post count has to be worth something...


Post count is all that matters. Sticky is in #1 position and rightfully so. Even the "sticky" threads are named as such. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Wouldn't you rather have *her *back...


Won't go there....

But I am sure it's a good view. 😝


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Wild storm just ripped through Delray Beach. Holy smokes.


We've a a double cyclone off the coast. Landfall tomorrow. 155kph winds. We'll survive.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We'll just get ready then...
> 
> View attachment 15819356


I think you've found the perfect picture to celebrate BT's milestone post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You are ones Down Under! You tell us! Or rather, that's okay. I'd rather you keep it to yourselves.


You gave me an idea of an alternative name which I could ask admin to change to. Down Under. LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Post count is all that matters. Sticky is in #1 position and rightfully so. Even the "sticky" threads are named as such. LOL.


so that's why they are called such. Been wondering myself.

how about the doggy and diver thread? Named after you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Tbh I was tempted.


Yeah, so I was researching to build myself a cheap steel Casio using the DW-5600 and replace the resin parts with steel. I thought it would be pretty cool to do it to match my 35th anniversary re-issue of the original G-shocks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Can't post it, don't wanna end up banned.


Thanks. Black5 was ever the gentleman, He suggested some good sites.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> so that's why they are called such. Been wondering myself.
> 
> how about the doggy and diver thread? Named after you.


It was a joke but I won't be surprised if the reverse was true, i.e. Sticky named himself that.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you've found the perfect picture to celebrate BT's milestone post.


I've got another in reserve, just in case...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF chose this place for dessert later.
> 
> View attachment 15819001


Amorino?? Love that place!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Down in Delray Beach, FL. First vacation in a long time, really. Since probably our honeymoon, I guess. With the pandemic and all, we were basically trapped.
> 
> Down here visiting the wife's sister and her kids. I cannot tell you just how good it feels to be able to travel with no worry about the virus, etc. I mean, I'm sure those of you who are vaccinated and travel feel the same way, but still. We waited until the CDC guidance said travel after vaccination was safe.
> 
> ...


Great combo!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Wouldn't you rather have *her *back...


It's okay if he doesn't. Don't ask don't tell.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Tbh I was tempted.


Is that for real?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that for real?


You mean that I'm for real tempted? Or that the watch is for real?

Real on both counts. 😬









COLLECTING STORIES: A G-Shock CasiOak modification that pushes the Genta levels up to 11 - Time and Tide Watches


If you liked the Casioak, you'll probably love Nick's personal story of the Casio G-Shock mod that is less "casi" and more "oak".




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Honestly, I have tampered my desire to keep buying watches. I am no longer in a hurry and will wait and see if I can get a piece that I want, not what is hot in the forums.
> 
> Pieces that interest me include an Explorer II or a GMT Master. Maybe a Submariner as well.
> 
> For now, I have been playing with straps and modding watches for fun.


Two Subs?

Now that you got the choice would you get a GMT on a Jubilee or Oyster?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It was a joke but I won't be surprised if the reverse was true, i.e. Sticky named himself that.


Well done dog, you have overtaken "M (Welcome to the forum) Palmer"

Just one more "Dead in the water" member before you are in with the big hitters...... and then it's the "Sticky"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> It would be interesting to know exactly what the problem was, if anything, and if a problem was present whether or not corrected.


I haven't kept up with the discussion but this might help










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. Will do a deeeeep search. LOL


Please remember to publish your findings!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> But imagine a world where all new mvmt rolexes fail.


Need I remind you that my son has been wearing a broken watch for three years. My guess is that many would still try and flex with their non functioning Rolexes. It would give new meaning to "Is that a fake? Obviously not! See it doesn't even work 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> With the new Tudor releases is it now safe to say that Tudor is now the more innovative company within the Wilsdorf foundation?


Put on your flame retardant suit and make a thread ;

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Can't post it, don't wanna end up banned.


Ask not what OoO can do for you but what you can do for OoO.

Jump on that grenade for the OoO

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Two Subs?
> 
> Now that you got the choice would you get a GMT on a Jubilee or Oyster?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I wouldn't mind the jubilee bracelet. Everything oyster is too boring.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well done dog, you have overtaken "M (Welcome to the forum) Palmer"
> 
> Just one more "Dead in the water" member before you are in with the big hitters...... and then it's the "Sticky"


Congratulations to you too. You overtook me and you'll soon be knocking on 30,000 posts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Need I remind you that my son has been wearing a broken watch for three years. My guess is that many would still try and flex with their non functioning Rolexes. It would give new meaning to "Is that a fake? Obviously not! See it doesn't even work
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'm diving head in


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations to you too. You overtook me and you'll soon be knocking on 30,000 posts.


Nah, you'll soon catch and pass me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Nah, you'll soon catch and pass me.


Doubt so. I have reduced my posting rate lately. Enjoy yourself and I will be cheering you on to 60,000 and beyond


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I'm diving head in


Are we talking about Erika again?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's been a while since the Stepford chicks were here....




























I'm taking a hard pass on all three.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This young lady has not hit full Stepford status, so I'm willing to give her a break.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This one skates in too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She may get a "c'mon in."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Romee, way too much..."


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> But imagine a world where all new mvmt rolexes fail.


If they all fail at 10:20 would anyone even notice? Who uses their rolex to tell time?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> If every Submariner gets pressure tested, every moonwatch should have to go to the moon.


Maybe they do? Get walked through the set where the moon landings were faked, that is


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> With the new Tudor releases is it now safe to say that Tudor is now the more innovative company within the Wilsdorf foundation?


I suspect you're making the assumption that Rolex and Tudor are actually competing with one another within the Wilsdorf Foundation. Don't you think maybe the left hand knows exactly what the right hand is doing? In any case I strongly suspect the Wilsdorf Foundation knows exactly that it's doing, but we are not included in the loop.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> If they all fail at 10:20 would anyone even notice? Who uses their rolex to tell time?


Do you mean 10:10? And no, no one would notice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I suspect you're making the assumption that Rolex and Tudor are actually competing with one another within the Wilsdorf Foundation. Don't you think maybe the left hand knows exactly what the right hand is doing? In any case I strongly suspect the Wilsdorf Foundation knows exactly that it's doing, but we are not included in the loop.


The guys in charge certainly seem to know what works, so I would suggest competing would be bad, co existing and complimenting more like.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I suspect you're making the assumption that Rolex and Tudor are actually competing with one another within the Wilsdorf Foundation. Don't you think maybe the left hand knows exactly what the right hand is doing? In any case I strongly suspect the Wilsdorf Foundation knows exactly that it's doing, but we are not included in the loop.


Unless the right hand becomes "the stranger"?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

3OoO0


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^had nothing so needed to get it out of the way... Carry on..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OTH I did get Damasko replacement couple weeks ago


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I forgot it's Sunday!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I suspect you're making the assumption that Rolex and Tudor are actually competing with one another within the Wilsdorf Foundation. Don't you think maybe the left hand knows exactly what the right hand is doing? In any case I strongly suspect the Wilsdorf Foundation knows exactly that it's doing, but we are not included in the loop.


And given that the Tudor in-house movements are coming out of Kenissi, which is under Rolex, I think it's safe to assume everything is coordinated between the two Wilsdorf brands.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OTH I did get Damasko replacement couple weeks ago












OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Not only do I need to avoid the Public Forum but probably also the Rolex/Tudor Forum as well. Specifically need to stay out of the New 36mm Explorer thread. You too BSi. Probably waste of time our attempting to convince this guy that an older 34mm white dial Air-King is not an Explorer I in disguise!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Not only do I need to avoid the Public Forum but probably also the Rolex/Tudor Forum as well. Specifically need to stay out of the New 36mm Explorer thread. You too BSi. Probably waste of time our attempting to convince this guy that an older 34mm white dial Air-King is not an Explorer I in disguise!


Yeah saw you over there with your shovel.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15820706


Oh wow that is a damasko replacement. And a damm good one. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh wow that is a damasko replacement. And a damm good one.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Only Damasko equivalent now has in house mvmt and thus too expensive for my purpose. This still checked the boxes and new wasn't too bad.and 12mm thick


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> 3OoO0


Clever...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. I don't think anyone who owned a Chrono has used it frequently. Time eggs? Time the meat on the BBQ? Maybe. Time a car lap around the circuit? Never.


For actual use, it's hard to beat an Ironman. With 30+ laps of memory, countdown timer and alarms it's a real training tool.

I'd use mechanical chrono maybe more often than most, but not enough for me to be seriously tempted. I'm more drawn to GMT/World Timer complications, although I could fall for something like a Memovox in a moment of weakness.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15820706


I've been peeking at the Sinn GMTs. They have some nice options, some even small enough for me to wear.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I've been peeking at the Sinn GMTs. They have some nice options, some even small enough for me to wear.


59 been after me to get one ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Not only do I need to avoid the Public Forum but probably also the Rolex/Tudor Forum as well. Specifically need to stay out of the New 36mm Explorer thread. You too BSi. Probably waste of time our attempting to convince this guy that an older 34mm white dial Air-King is not an Explorer I in disguise!


It'd be one thing if he said, "Wait, is there more than one Rolex with 3-6-9?" but he had to fly off the handle and NOT do any research instead.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15820706


Okay. I like this one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It'd be one thing if he said, "Wait, is there more than one Rolex with 3-6-9?" but he had to fly off the handle and NOT do any research instead.


GF

@5959HH ; Although his confusion demonstrates what I've contended was weak differentiation between model lines on Rolex's part, and why the radical-yet-polarizing new AK was created in the first place.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah saw you over there with your shovel.











Yep that was me


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15820706


Very nice acquisition that has widespread applications, including the copper sulfate capsule to help prevent moisture inside the case. Plus master watchmakers at RGM if and when service is needed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> 59 been after me to get one ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> It'd be one thing if he said, "Wait, is there more than one Rolex with 3-6-9?" but he had to fly off the handle and NOT do any research instead.


I suspect the guy might be trolling?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I suspect the guy might be trolling?


Either that or he's mad that he already ordered that old AK from Amazon


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When you have nothing to say...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

^^^The North Flag would've made for a great GMT if done right. Wearing it today anyway.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone else like kumquats?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

It’s been years. We had a tree growing up. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Only Damasko equivalent now has in house mvmt and thus too expensive for my purpose. This still checked the boxes and new wasn't too bad.and 12mm thick
> View attachment 15820711


One hole too many?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Only Damasko equivalent now has in house mvmt and thus too expensive for my purpose. This still checked the boxes and new wasn't too bad.and 12mm thick
> View attachment 15820711


Helium burb hole?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Either that or he's mad that he already ordered that old AK from Amazon


Thought never occurred to me but who knows. He seems to have abruptly disappeared. Actually I hope he did buy the AK on Amazon. Then he can tell us he really bought an Explorer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15820872
> 
> ^^^The North Flag would've made for a great GMT if done right. Wearing it today anyway.


I almost bought a NF at Timeless awhile back. I think it's now off Tudor's website.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Anyone else like kumquats?


I know about the watch you're wearing but wouldn't know a kumquat from a daisy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Very nice acquisition that has widespread applications, including the copper sulfate capsule to help prevent moisture inside the case. Plus master watchmakers at RGM if and when service is needed.


And filled with fart gas to start


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Helium burb hole?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


What 59 said


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm pretty sure one of us have one of these. Is it Sap?

Jomashop has them on sale. What are everyone's thoughts?





__





Zenith Defy Classic Automatic Blue Dial Titanium Men's Watch 95.9000.670/51.M9000


Shop for Defy Classic Automatic Blue Dial Titanium Men's Watch 95.9000.670/51.M9000 by Zenith at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Helium burb hole?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Specs 
• Case diameter (mm): 43.0
• Case thickness (mm): 12.0
• Case lug width (mm): 22
• Lug to lug (mm): 49
• Weight - head only (grams): 90
• Water resistance: 200 meters
• Case back: Solid
• Case finish: Matte
• Case metal: Tegimented hardened steel
• Dial color: Black
• Front crystal: Sapphire
• Tegimented: Fully
• Inert gas: Filled
• Copper sulphate: Capsule
• Antimagnetic: 80,000 A/m
• Movement: Automatic mechanical
• Manufacturer's limited warranty: 3 years


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I'm pretty sure one of us have one of these. Is it Sap?
> 
> Jomashop has them on sale. What are everyone's thoughts?
> 
> ...


Sap has or had?

I tried one on in Vegas and imo it felt too light and also a little cheap for the price. Sorry...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Doubt that would ever happen. Luxury brands need "flagship stores" for real presence. Online shopping just doesn't feel "luxurious" nor special, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Boutique only would mean an enormous outlay and running costs so unless they have money to burn (they probably do😅) this ain't happening. If I were them I'd happily lay those expenses onto the ADs.


When I was buying my Seamaster at the boutique, they told me that the scarcity is a deliberate strategy by Rolex to increase demand and prices. The greys will always be there and demand drives price etc...etc...

I can't see any reason the Omega boutique would lie to me as I had already bought the watch. They also told me that Rolex make their movements to run slow and Omega fast. I found that interesting and confirmed it personally.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15820706


Looking good!!! Real tool watch!

which ref?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I'm pretty sure one of us have one of these. Is it Sap?
> 
> Jomashop has them on sale. What are everyone's thoughts?
> 
> ...


While I'm generally a big fan of Genta-inspired watches (Nautilus excepted) the Defy leaves me cold. Nothing really jumps out at me, design-wise, so it's an easy pass...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I know about the watch you're wearing but wouldn't know a kumquat from a daisy.


They're pretty tasty. Super sour, though (even when ripe)!









Kumquat - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> I've never had a bad experience with an Omega or Tudor AD. Anyone with the facade of selling a Rolex are just plain wannabe pricks. I can't stand them. Even the YouTube channels that do 90% Rolex are starting to annoy me. This is why I like Tim Mosso and Frederico as they call out Rolex for what they have become.


My experience in the Omega Boutique was the best I ever had. All the staff present spoke to me very pleasantly. I was wearing shorts, flip flops and a Marvel t-shirt and there was no Judgement at all just pleasant conversation. It was a very wet day though.

One sales person showed me the Speedmaster case and said that a watch that you have to order but it's not as bad as Rolex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> And filled with fart gas to start


?????


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Sinn 857 UTC*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Sinn 857 UTC*


jorgenl said:


> Looking good!!! Real tool watch!
> 
> which ref?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> ?????


Inert gas: Filled


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> When I was buying my Seamaster at the boutique, they told me that the scarcity is a deliberate strategy by Rolex to increase demand and prices. The greys will always be there and demand drives price etc...etc...
> 
> I can't see any reason the Omega boutique would lie to me as I had already bought the watch. They also told me that Rolex make their movements to run slow and Omega fast. I found that interesting and confirmed it personally.


Probably wouldn't lie but doesn't mean they know what they are talking about tho.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I almost bought a NF at Timeless awhile back. I think it's now off Tudor's website.


Yep. It's discontinued.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> It's been years. We had a tree growing up.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's been a long time for me as well. I don't remember how they taste, even. I suppose it's time to try them again despite thinking I did not like them before.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> It's been a long time for me as well. I don't remember how they taste, even. I suppose it's time to try them again despite thinking I did not like them before.


They are VERY sour and citrusy


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Thought never occurred to me but who knows. He seems to have abruptly disappeared. Actually I hope he did buy the AK on Amazon. Then he can tell us he really bought an Explorer.


"Polar" Explorer 1


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I know about the watch you're wearing but wouldn't know a kumquat from a daisy.


Sure ya would!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> They are VERY sour and citrusy


Thanks. I'll check it out again soon.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> *Sinn 857 UTC*


Watchbuys?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 3OoO0


Well, that was an anti climax?

Anyway, congratulations on the 30,000th post


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Not only do I need to avoid the Public Forum but probably also the Rolex/Tudor Forum as well. Specifically need to stay out of the New 36mm Explorer thread. You too BSi. Probably waste of time our attempting to convince this guy that an older 34mm white dial Air-King is not an Explorer I in disguise!


LOL.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Inert gas: Filled


Well I knew that same as my Sinn 856. I suspect inert gas is N2 not H2S


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Probably wouldn't lie but doesn't mean they know what they are talking about tho.


Correct. I doubt Omega Boutique would have any more knowledge than average speculators including us.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> @5959HH ; Although his confusion demonstrates what I've contended was weak differentiation between model lines on Rolex's part, and why the radical-yet-polarizing new AK was created in the first place.


Actually AK came before the Explorer. It's the oldest name in the Rolex catalogue after the Oyster but I can see why people think the radical 2017 watch was recently created.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I suspect the guy might be trolling?


Troll


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Either that or he's mad that he already ordered that old AK from Amazon


That too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Thought never occurred to me but who knows. He seems to have abruptly disappeared. Actually I hope he did buy the AK on Amazon. Then he can tell us he really bought an Explorer.


Hahahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> "Polar" Explorer 1


That's so stupid.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's so stupid.


Yup


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Watchbuys?


Yeah didn't know they were located in raleigh


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Well I knew that same as my Sinn 856. I suspect inert gas is N2 not H2S


Blows my plan to refill...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Actually AK came before the Explorer. It's the oldest name in the Rolex catalogue after the Oyster but I can see why people think the radical 2017 watch was recently created.


Yeah, that's the justification that I went with. Rolex has been separating their tool watches by specific functions these days, and making another 3-6-9 dial that's the same in every way except for some printed text wouldn't give it a distinct enough identity.

The pilot who's written about his AK at a Rolex blog, calling it a great pilot's watch (un-lumed hours aside), also made a great case for its existence, though I can't pretend to know whether Rolex's boardroom "flight-tested" the dial before release.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I don't start threads... Should have one on what are my odds tomorrow that I walk into Rolex AD and get lucky lol


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah didn't know they were located in raleigh


You could've jumped in your horse & buggy and meandered over. They're nice people at Watchbuys. I've bought several watches from them over the years.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I don't start threads... Should have one on what are my odds tomorrow that I walk into Rolex AD and get lucky lol


We need to start a joint thread "what is the likelihood our 39mm Explorers will become classics?"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> You could've jumped in your horse & buggy and meandered over. They're nice people at Watchbuys. I've bought several watches from them over the years.


Next time I'm there will see if they allow walk-ins.. 
Damasko needs to get back in gear.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> We need to start a joint thread "what is the likelihood our 39mm Explorers will become classics?"


Thought there was one? 
Hey if it hits 15k at DSW I'm cashing in. 
Haven't worn my OP41 much this week while trying different straps on sinn but put on a bit ago and it's an excellent wear.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I don't start threads... Should have one on what are my odds tomorrow that I walk into Rolex AD and get lucky lol


My chances with Jenna are better... Waaay better.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My chances with Jenna are better... Waaay better.


you mean i have a chance? a sackful of OPs?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> you mean i have a chance? a sackful of OPs?


Sounds about right.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Thought there was one?
> Hey if it hits 15k at DSW I'm cashing in.
> Haven't worn my OP41 much this week while trying different straps on sinn but put on a bit ago and it's an excellent wear.


There is a 39mm classic thread and my comment was TIC.  my 116600 SD4K is already approaching $15K and probably should cash it in but ... Probably soon enough so will the Explorer 39 too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> There is a 39mm classic thread and my comment was TIC.  my 116600 SD4K is already approaching $15K and probably should cash it in but ... Probably soon enough so will the Explorer 39 too.


I'm in no rush... the 39 vs op41 : 39 has mercedes hands, locking clasp but that's about it. I think the guys who assumed they could get the 39 eventually will come to realize the 36 is no substitute and then prices will rise. OTH when an explorer 41 is released then prices will stall or drop.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I'm in no rush... the 39 vs op41 : 39 has mercedes hands, locking clasp but that's about it. I think the guys who assumed they could get the 39 eventually will come to realize the 36 is no substitute and then prices will rise. OTH when an explorer 41 is released then prices will stall or drop.


I'm unsure that an Explorer 41 will be released at all in the foreseeable future. I abandoned a long time ago trying to decide what Rolex might do. The exception to the rule was this year when I thought they'd roll out a ceramic Explorer II and a 41mm Explorer I. So I was both partly right and partly wrong. Usually I'm 100% wrong.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> When I was buying my Seamaster at the boutique, they told me that the scarcity is a deliberate strategy by Rolex to increase demand and prices. The greys will always be there and demand drives price etc...etc...
> 
> *I can't see any reason the Omega boutique would lie to me *as I had already bought the watch. They also told me that Rolex make their movements to run slow and Omega fast. I found that interesting and confirmed it personally.


Omega is one of Rolex's competitors are they not? So considering the source is from a competitor and the SA probably want your future business...

Yes he'll lie his axx off for sure.

Btw, all my Rolexes run slightly fast.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I'm pretty sure one of us have one of these. Is it Sap?
> 
> Jomashop has them on sale. What are everyone's thoughts?
> 
> ...


Think he flipped it.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Omega is one of Rolex's competitors are they not? So considering the source is from a competitor and the SA probably want your future business...
> 
> Yes he'll lie his axx off for sure.
> 
> Btw, all my Rolexes run slightly fast.


I would add all my Omega run slightly slow (AT8500, SMP8800, PO2500)

This SA had a lot of non sense,I wouldn't pay any attention to his comments.

Also running slow of fast will really depend on the watch / movement / usage / habbits / weather / mood... it could be measured "fast" by Rolex and Omega and run slow based on how you use the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Look where I am


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Look where I am


You have a Rolex mirror in your bedroom ?


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Omega is one of Rolex's competitors are they not? So considering the source is from a competitor and the SA probably want your future business...
> 
> Yes he'll lie his axx off for sure.
> 
> Btw, all my Rolexes run slightly fast.


Totally agree, my Omega runs fast as do all my Rolex and Tudors. I really really don't like watches that run slow. I don't mind them running fast - but slow - really not a fan of slow.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

tbensous said:


> You have a Rolex mirror in your bedroom ?


On the ceiling over the bed!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

They wouldn't sell it to me and it's just for exhibition. What a beautiful watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Look where I am


Nice empty slots at the top corner there


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Liking it more and more. Dial looks different with different lighting angles and gives the watch a slightly different vibe.

#honeymoonphase


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I'm pretty sure one of us have one of these. Is it Sap?
> 
> Jomashop has them on sale. What are everyone's thoughts?
> 
> ...


The link took me to the homepage. Not to a specific watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> While I'm generally a big fan of Genta-inspired watches (Nautilus excepted) the Defy leaves me cold. Nothing really jumps out at me, design-wise, so it's an easy pass...


If you are talking about this:

























As I've said before, in photos it looks great. IRL There was something lacking.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> If you are talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it was because of that comment I didn't go for the Zenith, even though it was high on my list, so thanks for that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Liking it more and more. Dial looks different with different lighting angles and gives the watch a slightly different vibe.
> 
> #honeymoonphase


Do you love the little pyramids?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> And it was because of that comment I didn't go for the Zenith, even though it was high on my list, so thanks for that.


The GP is a far more impressive piece!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you love the little pyramids?


Yes. But I think I love how the entire dial/case plays with light more. Your know, being a photographer and all that. 

I can only imagine but I think this regular version plays with light more than the 41mm special edition Laureato released a couple years back. The entirely polished bezel will probably be too blingy, and the brushed vs polished gives a very nice contrast.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> When I was buying my Seamaster at the boutique, they told me that the scarcity is a deliberate strategy by Rolex to increase demand and prices. The greys will always be there and demand drives price etc...etc...
> 
> I can't see any reason the Omega boutique would lie to me as I had already bought the watch. They also told me that Rolex make their movements to run slow and Omega fast. I found that interesting and confirmed it personally.


The METAS certified Omegas are adjusted to run fast (0/+5 spd) while the new Rolexes are -2/+2 spd. So there's a higher probability that on average an Omega will be on the plus side. The Swiss argument is that trains are always on time in Switzerland so better to be early than late.

Watchtime magazine often reports positional variance in their reviews. A few quick comparisons of modern Omega and Rolex movements will reveal that Omegas have much tighter tolerances, usually a greatest deviation (difference between the slowest and fastest measurements) of 2 spd while Rolexes are usually around 4 spd.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Look where I am


@sportura s hobby room?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> The METAS certified Omegas are adjusted to run fast (0/+5 spd) while the new Rolexes are -2/+2 spd. So there's a higher probability that on average an Omega will be on the plus side. The Swiss argument is that trains are always on time in Switzerland so better to be early than late.
> 
> Watchtime magazine often reports positional variance in their reviews. A few quick comparisons of modern Omega and Rolex movements will reveal that Omegas have much tighter tolerances, usually a greatest deviation (difference between the slowest and fastest measurements) of 2 spd while Rolexes are usually around 4 spd.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I find that observation to be true. While I can't really comment on Omega's METAS, my Rolexes usually run slightly faster when on wrist.

The most peculiar thing is that my in-house movement Black Bay S&G actually runs more precise than all of my Rolexes.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I find that observation to be true. While I can't really comment on Omega's METAS, my Rolexes usually run slightly faster when on wrist.
> 
> The most peculiar thing is that my in-house movement Black Bay S&G actually runs more precise than all of my Rolexes.


I no longer have access to the dataset the 5959HH and PurpleHayz were putting together, but I think that the new Tudor in-house movements were ranked either 1st or 2nd (Omegas were also one or the other).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I no longer have access to the dataset the 5959HH and PurpleHayz were putting together, but I think that the new Tudor in-house movements were ranked either 1st or 2nd (Omegas were also one or the other).


Yes I recall reading that. Sad about PurpleHayz...
A lot of work went into that.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

koolpep said:


> Totally agree, my Omega runs fast as do all my Rolex and Tudors. I really really don't like watches that run slow. I don't mind them running fast - but slow - really not a fan of slow.


+1


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

my Omega


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Liking it more and more. Dial looks different with different lighting angles and gives the watch a slightly different vibe.
> 
> #honeymoonphase


It's beautiful, Richard. Very nice dial. Great choice, mate.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> It's beautiful, Richard. Very nice dial. Great choice, mate.


Thank you


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I no longer have access to the dataset the 5959HH and PurpleHayz were putting together, but I think that the new Tudor in-house movements were ranked either 1st or 2nd (Omegas were also one or the other).


Was it this thread?









New Tudor movement vs. Omega, Grand Seiko: and the...


My Black Bay Black is running at - 0.3/day now for 14 days straight. Mighty impressive. I'll wager -0.5 then  I'm wagering it takes out bronze (fittingly enough) after the Hi-Beat and Omega I barely notice if it's a minute fast or slow, let alone seconds. But yes, my BBBBB seems to...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Doubt so. I have reduced my posting rate lately. Enjoy yourself and I will be cheering you on to 60,000 and beyond


Which one are you?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Duplicate


when I inadvertently make a duplicate post, i just take a wristshot if i dont have an alternate post to post.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Today at the Rolex boutique where I previously acquired my first GMT in 2019 I asked the sales lady the ETA for the BLRO. She kept saying, "Long time, maybe 3 to 5 years!

She later explained to me that if I change my watch choice (which I suggested as the BLRO seemed unattainable) that I would lose my position on the list and have to start over again. Then the inevitable came, she kept repeating how it takes a long time and then she suggested I buy a Datejust or an OP which I could acquire within 8 months. I asked, why? She said, "To lift my profile."

Hahahah! How pathetic!

These AD's are nothing short of obnoxious, delusional garbage. I'm simply not playing with this AD anymore and will write a letter of complaint to Rolex, not that it will achieve anything. To be honest I think I'm done with trying to buy another one at retail as I'm certainly not paying nearly double from a grey dealer.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> when I inadvertently make a duplicate post, i just take a wristshot if i dont have an alternate post to post.
> View attachment 15821785


Duly noted sir, and rectified. ☺


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> @sportura s hobby room?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Today at the Rolex boutique where I previously acquired my first GMT in 2019 I asked the sales lady the ETA for the BLRO. She kept saying, "Long time, maybe 3 to 5 years!
> 
> She later explained to me that if I change my watch choice (which I suggested as the BLRO seemed unattainable) that I would lose my position on the list and have to start over again. Then the inevitable came, she kept repeating how it takes a long time and then she suggested I buy a Datejust or an OP which I could acquire within 8 months. I asked, why? She said, "To lift my profile."
> 
> ...


"Cover your bum" with both hands and walk out the door.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Look where I am


In one of Brother Pong's secret rooms?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

tbensous said:


> You have a Rolex mirror in your bedroom ?


Isn't it supposed to be on the ceiling?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

koolpep said:


> On the ceiling over the bed!


#nra


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> To be honest I think I'm done with trying to buy another one at retail as I'm certainly not paying nearly double from a grey dealer.


If your Pepsi is worth $20K USD the moment you walk out of the store with it, why won't you pay $20K USD to get it?

This is the root cause of all the forum angst and something that can be completely avoided. Pay what the watch is _worth_ and you can have it immediately, brand new, stickers on, full warranty, unworn. Run around looking for the AD 50% discount and its going to be years of needless frustration. You can afford it. Why won't you pay it? I can understand some of the twenty-something's trying to play the "but but but....MSRP!" pity me loophole whining game, but you're a man of means, you've got the money, you deserve the enjoyment, you know who to buy from for a safe an easy transaction.

Why won't you pay what the watch is worth instead of continuing to hold out for some imaginary and unrealistic MSRP?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


>


Welcome back bro.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> "Cover your bum" with both hands and walk out the door.


LOL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> If your Pepsi is worth $20K USD the moment you walk out of the store with it, why won't you pay $20K USD to get it?
> 
> This is the root cause of all the forum angst and something that can be completely avoided. Pay what the watch is _worth_ and you can have it immediately, brand new, stickers on, full warranty, unworn. Run around looking for the AD 50% discount and its going to be years of needless frustration. You can afford it. Why won't you pay it? I can understand some of the twenty-something's trying to play the "but but but....MSRP!" pity me loophole whining game, but you're a man of means, you've got the money, you deserve the enjoyment, you know who to buy from for a safe an easy transaction.
> 
> Why won't you pay what the watch is worth instead of continuing to hold out for some imaginary and unrealistic MSRP?


Probably a matter of whether you want to play the game or stand on principles. _shrug_


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sportura said:


>


Welcome back Sporty ☺


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> If your Pepsi is worth $20K USD the moment you walk out of the store with it, why won't you pay $20K USD to get it?
> 
> This is the root cause of all the forum angst and something that can be completely avoided. Pay what the watch is _worth_ and you can have it immediately, brand new, stickers on, full warranty, unworn. Run around looking for the AD 50% discount and its going to be years of needless frustration. You can afford it. Why won't you pay it? I can understand some of the twenty-something's trying to play the "but but but....MSRP!" pity me loophole whining game, but you're a man of means, you've got the money, you deserve the enjoyment, you know who to buy from for a safe an easy transaction.
> 
> Why won't you pay what the watch is worth instead of continuing to hold out for some imaginary and unrealistic MSRP?


Hey brother glad you're back.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> If your Pepsi is worth $20K USD the moment you walk out of the store with it, why won't you pay $20K USD to get it?
> 
> This is the root cause of all the forum angst and something that can be completely avoided. Pay what the watch is _worth_ and you can have it immediately, brand new, stickers on, full warranty, unworn. Run around looking for the AD 50% discount and its going to be years of needless frustration. You can afford it. Why won't you pay it? I can understand some of the twenty-something's trying to play the "but but but....MSRP!" pity me loophole whining game, but you're a man of means, you've got the money, you deserve the enjoyment, you know who to buy from for a safe an easy transaction.
> 
> Why won't you pay what the watch is worth instead of continuing to hold out for some imaginary and unrealistic MSRP?


Welcome back, Sporty!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Today at the Rolex boutique where I previously acquired my first GMT in 2019 I asked the sales lady the ETA for the BLRO. She kept saying, "Long time, maybe 3 to 5 years!
> 
> She later explained to me that if I change my watch choice (which I suggested as the BLRO seemed unattainable) that I would lose my position on the list and have to start over again. Then the inevitable came, she kept repeating how it takes a long time and then she suggested I buy a Datejust or an OP which I could acquire within 8 months. I asked, why? She said, "To lift my profile."
> 
> ...


I know it sucks, but I can think both ways on this. The "loyal customers" who've spent more money over the years -- say, they've been visiting that dealer since buying an engagement ring twenty years ago -- should be rewarded for their loyalty. Kinda like how (at a much smaller scale!) I started getting free coffee at my favorite sandwich shop.

I mean, on one hand I'm totally with you, mass-produced hard goods should be available first-come-first-served. On the other, jewelry (including watches) is an expensive, fickle fashion thing, and the more that a shop can keep a base of customers happy, the better it is for them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


>


While you were away, I got a Cermit and then promptly found it a new home. You may have to take back my MoR card...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Probably a matter of whether you want to play the game or stand on principles. _shrug_


What is principled about feeling entitled to pay $9K for a $20K watch?

What is principled about sucking up to an AD so as to be given priority and jump ahead of others on the waiting list?

It's all unprincipled. There is no fairness. It's all different degrees of the same thing. Pepsi is a $20K watch. So pay $20K for it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Duly noted sir, and rectified. ☺


you dont have to do as i do. But it's nice to know that you do. Lots of doing here.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Today at the Rolex boutique where I previously acquired my first GMT in 2019 I asked the sales lady the ETA for the BLRO. She kept saying, "Long time, maybe 3 to 5 years!
> 
> She later explained to me that if I change my watch choice (which I suggested as the BLRO seemed unattainable) that I would lose my position on the list and have to start over again. Then the inevitable came, she kept repeating how it takes a long time and then she suggested I buy a Datejust or an OP which I could acquire within 8 months. I asked, why? She said, "To lift my profile."
> 
> ...


I gotta agree with Sporty from the outside looking in here. Your/any AD is just not gonna sell you a Batman or Pepsi. The market is too cornered and too many people are making extra money. Including the ADs. Unless you are willing to wait quite a few more years and buying watches you really don't want, the ADs aren't gonna trouble with you. If it's a purely money issue which sounds more of a principle issue about the money, join in the game and flip a few to cover the markup. Yes it's only contributing to the game but it gets you your grail. If the watch is truly your grail keeper, you're gonna have to either play the ADs game or or the grays game. It stings of course being purely a consumer/enthusiast but it's out of your hands. My advice would be sell a few you have already and get your Pepsi. That LN and a couple other pieces you have will get you there without coming out of pocket and a grail on your wrist.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> *What is principled about feeling entitled to pay $9K for a $20K watch?*
> 
> What is principled about sucking up to an AD so as to be given priority and jump ahead of others on the waiting list?
> 
> It's all unprincipled. There is no fairness. It's all different degrees of the same thing. Pepsi is a $20K watch. So pay $20K for it.


I think it's sticking with the manufacturer's intent, and not paying alms to anonymous middlemen. Like how people won't pay $20k over sticker for a hopped-up Honda.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> What is principled about feeling entitled to pay $9K for a $20K watch?
> 
> What is principled about sucking up to an AD so as to be given priority and jump ahead of others on the waiting list?
> 
> It's all unprincipled. There is no fairness. It's all different degrees of the same thing. Pepsi is a $20K watch. So pay $20K for it.


Question for you: How do the DJs and other models his AD wants him to buy first to move up on the list trade on the secondary market? Do they lose value immediately or do they also trade up? I don't really follow the non sport model trends.

Just thinking if going the AD's route will he lose any money playing their game and dumping the ones they want him to buy. Just wondering since I'm sure there are limited ADs in Australia.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> My advice would be sell a few you have already and get your Pepsi. That LN and a couple other pieces you have will get you there without coming out of pocket and a grail on your wrist.


I'd totally go along with this. ^^^^


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Question for you: How do the DJs and other models his AD wants him to buy first to move up on the list trade on the secondary market? Do they lose value immediately or do they also trade up? I don't really follow the non sport model trends.
> 
> Just thinking if going the AD's route will he lose any money playing their game and dumping the ones they want him to buy. Just wondering since I'm sure there are limited ADs in Australia.
> 
> ...


Not sure about State-side or down under but in Hong Kong they are selling at just above MSRP outside of ADs. And yeah, in Hong Kong even SS Datejusts are no where to be seen at ADs.

So perhaps Galaga should be thanking his AD instead of feeling pissed - they treated him well in 2019 for getting him the GMT MASTER II LN and now they are offering another Rolex steel model while he waits for the other.

What's he got to lose?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sportura said:


> What is principled about feeling entitled to pay $9K for a $20K watch?
> 
> What is principled about sucking up to an AD so as to be given priority and jump ahead of others on the waiting list?
> 
> *It's all unprincipled. There is no fairness. It's all different degrees of the same thing. Pepsi is a $20K watch. So pay $20K for it.*


Yep.

This is reality.

And yeah, this happened while you were away


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Yep.
> 
> This is reality.
> 
> And yeah, this happened while you were away


my wife had to bite the bullet and buy grey when her dad really showed interest in a DaytonaC. Little did we know that in the same week (i picked up the grey watch on a monday and got the call from the AD on a Thursday), i would be able to get one at retail. If we werent so lucky, it would have been grey if my wife wanted to fulfil her dad's desire. So she had to exchange the watch she got grey for another piece. Though i think she didnt get a watch in return. She got selfish and got bags.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Not sure about State-side or down under but in Hong Kong they are selling at just above MSRP outside of ADs. And yeah, in Hong Kong even SS Datejusts are no where to be seen at ADs.
> 
> So perhaps Galaga should be thanking his AD instead of feeling pissed - they treated him well in 2019 for getting him the GMT MASTER II LN and now they are offering another Rolex steel model while he waits for the other.
> 
> What's he got to lose?


it's a hassle to sell. But i guess that's the bitter pill to swallow if you want to buy at retail.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> my wife had to bite the bullet and buy grey when her dad really showed interest in a DaytonaC. Little did we know that in the same week (i picked up the grey watch on a monday and got the call from the AD on a Thursday), i would be able to get one at retail. If we werent so lucky, it would have been grey if my wife wanted to fulfil her dad's desire. So she had to exchange the watch she got grey for another piece. Though i think she didnt get a watch in return. She got selfish and got bags.


godfrey

i said this somewhere, not sure if here also.

i find it weird that among bag aficionados, it is perfectly acceptable to buy grey and above SRP (to avoid the wait). While for watch enthusiasts, there appears to be a reluctance to do so.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Probably a matter of whether you want to play the game or stand on principles. shrug


But you said you only needed a greenlight from the Mrs before getting a DaytonaC in another thread*? And since we all know you'll have a better chance to get struck by lightening than getting one from an AD, and now you're talking about "standing on principle"...

Which is it? Greenlight? Lightening? Or play the game? 🤷🏻

You can't have it both ways.

I realize we're supposed to be friends here on OoO but I have to call bullshyt bullshyt when I see it. After all, that's what friends are for eh?

Edit: I see you just edited your reply on the other thread about 30 minutes ago. Are you just realizing that you won't be getting a DaytonaC from an AD?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> my wife had to bite the bullet and buy grey when her dad really showed interest in a DaytonaC. Little did we know that in the same week (i picked up the grey watch on a monday and got the call from the AD on a Thursday), i would be able to get one at retail. If we werent so lucky, it would have been grey if my wife wanted to fulfil her dad's desire. So she had to exchange the watch she got grey for another piece. *Though i think she didnt get a watch in return. She got selfish and got bags.*


MrsBS has said - maybe seriously, maybe offhandedly - that whenever we get me a good watch, she can get the equivalent amount in handbags. ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> i said this somewhere, not sure if here also.
> 
> i find it weird that among bag aficionados, it is perfectly acceptable to buy grey and above SRP (to avoid the wait). While for watch enthusiasts, there appears to be a reluctance to do so.


Ahh but you can't legitimize a woman's reasoning compared to a man's. Women operate completely on emotion. 
Hoping no women read this. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

koolpep said:


> Totally agree, my Omega runs fast as do all my Rolex and Tudors. I really really don't like watches that run slow. I don't mind them running fast - but slow - really not a fan of slow.


For whatever reason it really bugs me for a watch to run slow. When I have a watch serviced or regulated, I always request that it run 3-4 seconds fast per day.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> For whatever reason it really bugs me for a watch to run slow. When I have a watch serviced or regulated, I always request that it run 3-4 seconds fast per day.


Stop testing your watches and be free brother. Wind em up. Let them die. Wind them up again. Until you lose 15minutes, relax 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> But you said you only needed a greenlight from the Mrs before getting a DaytonaC in another thread*? And since we all know you'll have a better chance to get struck by lightening than getting one from an AD, and now you're talking about "standing on principle"...
> 
> Which is it? Greenlight? Lightening? Or play the game? ??
> 
> ...


First things first - she and I have our agreements (like every couple does), and I'm not going to go behind her back on anything. The most expensive thing we've paid for during the last couple years has been her school tuition, and baubles are waaaaay down the list of stuff to buy. She wouldn't even let me buy her a bracelet to celebrate her getting into the program she wanted last semester.

Numerically, could I get a grey DaytonaC? Sure, we've got more than enough sitting around. Should I? Fawk no - but that has probably more to do with partnering with MrsBS as it does with not rewarding speculators.

Am I happy with not buying a DaytonaC at all? Ya know, I've spent years and years tamping down desires for stuff I can't have, so what's another wristwatch to add to this graveyard? I don't _need_ a Daytona just like I don't _need_ a new TV.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Was it this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PH was incredibly detailed in his thinking and still miss his absence. When he went missing I PM'd him although he never responded.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> PH was incredibly detailed in his thinking and still miss his absence. When he went missing I PM'd him although he never responded.


Hate to be the bearer of bad news but I remember reading somewhere that he passed...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome back Sporty 👏🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Ahh but you can't legitimize a woman's reasoning compared to a man's. Women operate completely on emotion.
> Hoping no women read this.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


i fully agree.

but if they are the better gender, does it stand to reason that we follow what they do. To better ourselves?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> First things first - she and I have our agreements (like every couple does), and I'm not going to go behind her back on anything. The most expensive thing we've paid for during the last couple years has been her school tuition, and baubles are waaaaay down the list of stuff to buy. She wouldn't even let me buy her a bracelet to celebrate her getting into the program she wanted last semester.
> 
> Numerically, could I get a grey DaytonaC? Sure, we've got more than enough sitting around. Should I? Fawk no - but that has probably more to do with partnering with MrsBS as it does with not rewarding speculators.
> 
> Am I happy with not buying a DaytonaC at all? Ya know, I've spent years and years tamping down desires for stuff I can't have, so what's another wristwatch to add to this graveyard? I don't _need_ a Daytona just like I don't _need_ a new TV.





BarracksSi said:


> Yup, the Daytona is a great-wearing watch. Biggest mistake I've made was trying one on, and now I'd buy it if MrsBS ever gives the green light.


That's not how that sounded like.

So you'd buy it if you get the green light, but you won't play the AD game out of principle...

You have some secret tactic to buy it that we don't know of?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Today at the Rolex boutique where I previously acquired my first GMT in 2019 I asked the sales lady the ETA for the BLRO. She kept saying, "Long time, maybe 3 to 5 years!
> 
> She later explained to me that if I change my watch choice (which I suggested as the BLRO seemed unattainable) that I would lose my position on the list and have to start over again. Then the inevitable came, she kept repeating how it takes a long time and then she suggested I buy a Datejust or an OP which I could acquire within 8 months. I asked, why? She said, "To lift my profile."
> 
> ...


It's all a matter of perspective and how badly you want a specific Rolex model. I've considered contacting DSW on more than one occasion about acquiring a 124060 SubC, but then I ask myself if I really need to add another high dollar watch to what I already have?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Probably a matter of whether you want to play the game or stand on principles. _shrug_


We're all in the game brother. Whether we like it or not. Those who wise up will win, whereas those who don't recognise what's happening will lose.

Works the same in corporate life. Those who get it will get ahead whereas the numbskulls are left behind in the wake made by them who are ahead.

Such is life.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> That's not how that sounded like.
> 
> So you'd buy it if you get the green light, but you won't play the AD game out of principle...
> 
> You have some secret tactic to buy it that we don't know of?


I don't like to lay out all my personal stuff all the time, and it's more fun to play around with hypotheticals.

So anyway... _my_ obstacles to buying a Daytona:
Money? Not a problem;
Going grey? Technically not a problem, there's a Daytona behind the counter at a mall jeweler here, too;
Playing AD games? No idea -- maybe two SAs _might_ recognize my face among all the dealers here;
Getting lucky and being offered one straight up at an AD? lol yeah right, I know my odds;
Happy wife happy life? Top obstacle, and it's the mother of all blockers.

And none of this goes against what you read first in that other thread.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I really do not think there is a list. ADs just sell the watch to whomever is best for them at the point where they get the watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> The METAS certified Omegas are adjusted to run fast (0/+5 spd) while the new Rolexes are -2/+2 spd. So there's a higher probability that on average an Omega will be on the plus side. The Swiss argument is that trains are always on time in Switzerland so better to be early than late.
> 
> Watchtime magazine often reports positional variance in their reviews. A few quick comparisons of modern Omega and Rolex movements will reveal that Omegas have much tighter tolerances, usually a greatest deviation (difference between the slowest and fastest measurements) of 2 spd while Rolexes are usually around 4 spd.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


GF

Here's some data on Omega and Rolex precision.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We're all in the game brother. Whether we like it or not. Those who wise up will win, whereas those who don't recognise what's happening will lose.
> 
> Works the same in corporate life. Those who get it will get ahead whereas the numbskulls are left behind in the wake made by them who are ahead.
> 
> Such is life.


Reality in a nutshell. ??


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Was it this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, thanks for digging up the old thread. Does anyone know what happened to Purple Hayz?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think it's sticking with the manufacturer's intent, and not paying alms to anonymous middlemen. Like how people won't pay $20k over sticker for a hopped-up Honda.


Since it's about analogy, think about it this way.

The cruise ship has sailed / left the harbour with your wife on board. The only way for you to get on board is to pay the middle man to organise an illegal boatman to take you to rendezvous with the cruise ship.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't like to lay out all my personal stuff all the time, and it's more fun to play around with hypotheticals.
> 
> So anyway... _my_ obstacles to buying a Daytona:
> Money? Not a problem;
> ...


one thing this pandemic has taught us and still continues to teach us is that life is short. Live it to the fullest. That's why I accelerated my own watch buying plans. I dont want to regret not pulling the trigger.

if everything is provided for and money is not an issue, get a daytona if it will make you happy. If it will truly make you happy, am sure the boss will see it too. I never thought my boss would greenlight my latest rolex. But i just showed her through our various AD visits how much i like it and how much it would make me pleased. She did manage to wiggle her out of another promise. But that's another story (which i plan to rectify when the pandemic ends).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but I remember reading somewhere that he passed...


Very sorry to hear that news.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Just thinking if going the AD's route will he lose any money playing their game and dumping the ones they want him to buy. Just wondering since I'm sure there are limited ADs in Australia.


^^^ this.

Plenty of people doing this. They pick up all the unwanted pieces and dump them at MSRP or a slight loss on the local watch forum. I see five to six new posts offloading 2020 model Rolex every day.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Since we have Omega in thread title, might be apt -


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> What's he got to lose?


Money?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Since it's about analogy, think about it this way.
> 
> The cruise ship has sailed / left the harbour with your wife on board. The only way for you to get on board is to pay the middle man to organise an illegal boatman to take you to rendezvous with the cruise ship.


No question I'll take the skiff for that one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I really do not think there is a list. ADs just sell the watch to whomever is best for them at the point where they get the watch.


I think some AD's have a "list" and others don't. The Rolex AD/Boutique I've used for decades does not.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't like to lay out all my personal stuff all the time, and it's more fun to play around with hypotheticals.
> 
> So anyway... _my_ obstacles to buying a Daytona:
> Money? Not a problem;
> ...


Hypothetically, I would be Li Ka Shing and Rolex would be lucky if I wore one of their watches. And I'll have the largest collection of Vacheron Constantine in the city. Not that I like VC...ok maybe the Overseas that bro @mav has.

Wife being a blocker? I really don't get this. I make my living and earned every single item I own. Mrs Mui may not be "overjoyed" when I spend but I've never gotten a red light from her. She saw my face light up when we went to pick up the GP and she's glad that I'm happy. In fact I always make sure that she accompanies me whenever I pick up a new watch in the past 6 years, I love sharing my happy moments with her.

So why the blocker from Mrs BSi? ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> one thing this pandemic has taught us and still continues to teach us is that life is short. Live it to the fullest.


No need for a pandemic. I worked it out a long time ago that my philosophy in life is DEEL

Drink, Eat, Enjoy Life.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> It's all a matter of perspective and how badly you want a specific Rolex model. I've considered contacting DSW on more than one occasion about acquiring a 124060 SubC, but then I ask myself if* I really need to add another high dollar watch to what I already have*?


Of course you do ! ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Since it's about analogy, think about it this way.
> 
> The cruise ship has sailed / left the harbour with your wife on board. The only way for you to get on board is to pay the middle man to organise an illegal boatman to take you to rendezvous with the cruise ship.


Dog,

You've put a twist or two in the decision-making process (on purpose?):

The misses apparently decided to sail alone anyway and it _is the wife we're talking about..._ Then, there is the added expense, criminal payola-

?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No need for a pandemic. I worked it out a long time ago that my philosophy in life is DEEL
> 
> Drink, Eat, Enjoy Life.


there's one more activity i like. I guess it could fall under Eat and/or Enjoy Life.

that being said, this pandemic was a catalyst. A wake up call. Life is fickle. So as you say lead with DEEL. A rich client just died today. He wasnt able to bring his wealth him. But i did think he lived a good life.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Since it's about analogy, think about it this way.
> 
> The cruise ship has sailed / left the harbour with your wife on board. The only way for you to get on board is to pay the middle man to organise an illegal boatman to take you to rendezvous with the cruise ship.


Either way our boy BSi is hosed. Lose/Lose situation.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I think some AD's have a "list" and others don't. The Rolex AD/Boutique I've used for decades does not.


ive asked to be put on lists here. Well except for the 5711, i really wasnt sincere about the others. If i get one (hulk, daytona, etc), good problem. But i noticed i only get a SS watch when i am persistent and/or lucky. That's why i dont think there is a list. I havent seen any of these lists. Unlike the local Hermes boutique here where i saw the list and it really took two years (as mentioned at the time i got on the list) before i got the call for my wife's first birkin. Even then she didnt get her preferred color.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Of course you do ! ;-)


Like I need three cheeks!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Hypothetically, I would be Li Ka Shing and Rolex would be lucky if I wore one of their watches. And I'll have the largest collection of Vacheron Constantine in the city. Not that I like VC...ok maybe the Overseas that bro @mav has.
> 
> *Wife being a blocker? I really don't get this.* I make my living and earned every single item I own. Mrs Mui may not be "overjoyed" when I spend but I've never gotten a red light from her. She saw my face light up when we went to pick up the GP and she's glad that I'm happy. In fact I always make sure that she accompanies me whenever I pick up a new watch in the past 6 years, I love sharing my happy moments with her.
> 
> So why the blocker from Mrs BSi? 🤔


I don't get it either.

Lagetha has never said a negative word when I have purchased a new watch, well she may comment on the aesthetics but not the price.

Works the same the other way around, her horse hobby cost a lot more $$$ than my watches but I trust and support her (well, for a second I thought $6K for a saddle was ridiculous, but then I caught myself and thought " Dude, that's just a Speedy..." ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Since we have Omega in thread title, might be apt -
> View attachment 15822012


Mine (was my dad's) says hi -- along with a SG cousin, courtesy of my godfather:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Hypothetically, I would be Li Ka Shing and Rolex would be lucky if I wore one of their watches. And I'll have the largest collection of Vacheron Constantine in the city. Not that I like VC...ok maybe the Overseas that bro @mav has.
> 
> *Wife being a blocker? I really don't get this.* I make my living and earned every single item I own. Mrs Mui may not be "overjoyed" when I spend but I've never gotten a red light from her. She saw my face light up when we went to pick up the GP and she's glad that I'm happy. In fact I always make sure that she accompanies me whenever I pick up a new watch in the past 6 years, I love sharing my happy moments with her.
> 
> So why the blocker from Mrs BSi? 🤔


You judge your own marriage, I'll judge mine.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> one thing this pandemic has taught us and still continues to teach us is that life is short. Live it to the fullest. That's why I accelerated my own watch buying plans. I dont want to regret not pulling the trigger.
> 
> if everything is provided for and money is not an issue, get a daytona if it will make you happy. If it will truly make you happy, am sure the boss will see it too. I never thought my boss would greenlight my latest rolex. But i just showed her through our various AD visits how much i like it and how much it would make me pleased. She did manage to wiggle her out of another promise. But that's another story (which i plan to rectify when the pandemic ends).


Actually I think I mentioned this here on the first OoO - the reason I started my watch buying again after owning only two watches for over two decades was that my closest friend of 40+ years passed in 2015. From then on I looked at money quite differently.

Yes we need our reserves but there's really no reason to go on abstinence for nothing. Still, I try to strike a good balance between indulgence and restraint.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> there's one more activity i like. I guess it could fall under *Eat and/or Enjoy Life.*


EEL:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Dog,
> 
> You've put a twist or two in the decision-making process (on purpose?):
> 
> The misses apparently decided to sail alone anyway and it _is the wife we're talking about..._ Then, there is the added expense, criminal payola-


LOL. Barracks loves his wife so he will do anything to try to get back on board.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Mine (was my dad's) says hi -- along with a SG cousin, courtesy of my godfather:
> 
> View attachment 15822033
> 
> ...


what's an SG cousin?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

While vintage Omegas are welcome, might as well


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> I don't get it either.
> 
> Lagetha has never said a negative word when I have purchased a new watch, well she may comment on the aesthetics but not the price.
> 
> Works the same the other way around, her horse hobby cost a lot more $$$ than my watches but I trust and support her (well, for a second I thought $6K for a saddle was ridiculous, but then I caught myself and thought " Dude, that's just a Speedy..." ;-)


I definitely dont say no when my wife asks if Ok to buy this bag, shoe, dress, diamond, watch, etc. She says no whenever i ask except on certain things. Ive learned the parameters that make her say yes. It cant be a cheap thing that to her i most probably wont take care of and just add to the clutter (this is where i get creative as she doesnt understand that even cheap watches give me so much happiness). And it has to be something i really like and not just some passing fancy. After 15 years of marriage, i learned how to get her to say yes and sometimes (when i really like it) to get past an initial no.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> A rich client just died today. He wasnt able to bring his wealth him. But i did think he lived a good life.


I have a good friend who is ex- SF and did three tours in Afghanistan. After experiencing the horrors of war, he is now spending money as fast as he's earning it. His rationale? Can't take it all with him when he dies. Whenever we meet up, we'll be drinking till we're smashed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Either way our boy BSi is hosed. Lose/Lose situation.


Like this?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I think I mentioned this here on the first OoO - the reason I started my watch buying again after owning only two watches for over two decades was that my closest friend of 40+ years passed in 2015. From then on I looked at money quite differently.
> 
> Yes we need our reserves but there's really no reason to go on abstinence for nothing. Still, I try to strike a good balance between indulgence and restraint.


Remember, brother Dick.

Make a DEEL with yourself. Agree to yourself that you will Drink, Eat and Enjoy Life.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> You judge your own marriage, I'll judge mine.


Not judging, genuinely curious. Different couples deal with things differently of course. But we can all learn a little something from others eh?

Been married for 24 years and still learning.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> EEL:
> 
> View attachment 15822055


Where's the drink part?

Soju, Makgeolli?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Not judging, genuinely curious. Different couples deal with things differently of course. But we can all learn a little something from others eh?
> 
> Been married for 24 years and still learning.


Godfrey

Besides, I'm honestly curious how you're gonna make that DaytonaC happen if/when your Mrs gives the green light. Given your own reasoning with grey pricing and all.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Not judging, genuinely curious. Different couples deal with things differently of course. But we can all learn a little something from others eh?
> 
> Been married for 24 years and still learning.


here we have a saying, dont judge a book unless youre a judge.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what's an SG cousin?


Swatch Group cousin, Rado being parked in a tier next to Longines. My godfather was an aircraft engineer, and when he gave me a couple watches, he told me how he liked the way Rado uses alternate materials.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Remember, brother Dick.
> 
> Make a DEEL with yourself. Agree to yourself that you will Drink, Eat and Enjoy Life.


When I said I try to strike a balance it's mostly indulge and less restraint...

Especially when it involves certain _activities _...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Where's the drink part?
> 
> Soju, Makgeolli?


Didn't make it into that photo, and then I was too busy eating to shoot more pics.

My first family dinner there had me sharing soju with my dad-in-law, though. Started on the right foot.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

sportura said:


> What is principled about feeling entitled to pay $9K for a $20K watch?
> 
> What is principled about sucking up to an AD so as to be given priority and jump ahead of others on the waiting list?
> 
> It's all unprincipled. There is no fairness. It's all different degrees of the same thing. Pepsi is a $20K watch. So pay $20K for it.


I definitely understand this logic, but it's not simply a $20k watch. It's that to some, but to others it's a $9k watch. What will likely never change is that Rolex MSRP price. What likely _will_ change is that $20k grey price. Who knows when, and I'm not a fortune teller, but history has shown us that bubbles do burst.

Maybe being a 20-something with some means, but the ability to wait and build a relationship with an AD for the piece(s) I really want, is a luxury in and of itself. I likely have a very different perspective, though, and can easily put myself in others' shoes. But for most, double the price is still double the price and a steel watch is still a watch. We are a very small set of the watch-buying market here on WUS, and most of those who I interact with irl who are "watch people" and walk in to the AD to pick up a Submariner at retail and a Patek minute repeater wouldn't be caught dead speaking about it on an open community Internet forum.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> We're all in the game brother. Whether we like it or not. Those who wise up will win, whereas those who don't recognise what's happening will lose.
> 
> Works the same in corporate life. Those who get it will get ahead whereas the numbskulls are left behind in the wake made by them who are ahead.
> 
> Such is life.


But is owning a few Rolex steel watches "winning"? Maybe I don't love watches (or Rolex?) as much as I thought I did? Or maybe I'm simply content with what I have and enjoy the wait/the chase&#8230;?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I no longer have access to the dataset the 5959HH and PurpleHayz were putting together, but I think that the new Tudor in-house movements were ranked either 1st or 2nd (Omegas were also one or the other).


The Tudor BBChrono mvmt was either first or second, or pretty high up anyway. I know PH liked it a lot.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Yes I recall reading that. Sad about PurpleHayz...
> A lot of work went into that.


PurpleHayz was a scholar indeed.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


>


Hey Bro!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Probably a matter of whether you want to play the game or stand on principles. _shrug_


That again?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> If your Pepsi is worth $20K USD the moment you walk out of the store with it, why won't you pay $20K USD to get it?
> 
> This is the root cause of all the forum angst and something that can be completely avoided. Pay what the watch is _worth_ and you can have it immediately, brand new, stickers on, full warranty, unworn. Run around looking for the AD 50% discount and its going to be years of needless frustration. You can afford it. Why won't you pay it? I can understand some of the twenty-something's trying to play the "but but but....MSRP!" pity me loophole whining game, but you're a man of means, you've got the money, you deserve the enjoyment, you know who to buy from for a safe an easy transaction.
> 
> Why won't you pay what the watch is worth instead of continuing to hold out for some imaginary and unrealistic MSRP?


Attaboy!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> If your Pepsi is worth $20K USD the moment you walk out of the store with it, why won't you pay $20K USD to get it?
> 
> This is the root cause of all the forum angst and something that can be completely avoided. Pay what the watch is _worth_ and you can have it immediately, brand new, stickers on, full warranty, unworn. Run around looking for the AD 50% discount and its going to be years of needless frustration. You can afford it. Why won't you pay it? I can understand some of the twenty-something's trying to play the "but but but....MSRP!" pity me loophole whining game, but you're a man of means, you've got the money, you deserve the enjoyment, you know who to buy from for a safe an easy transaction.
> 
> Why won't you pay what the watch is worth instead of continuing to hold out for some imaginary and unrealistic MSRP?


and if you buy from an AD, they take the stickers off.  and size it for you.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Not judging, genuinely curious. Different couples deal with things differently of course. But we can all learn a little something from others eh?
> 
> Been married for 24 years and still learning.


I've got some guesses.

When we look at _how much junk _my parents still have, and how close they are to moving out of their house of 50+ years, plus how we've moved three times in the last five years, it feels like a large collection of keepsakes will only add to our headaches later. She keeps a much tighter rein on purchases, only buying things that can be useful, so other trinkets definitely take a back seat.

I didn't grow up with much money, but that's nothing compared to her own childhood. They lived in one room, sharing the house with three other families and not always knowing where their next meal would come from. She still doesn't like to waste cash on anything.

Add in how I went from a stable active duty career to three jobs in five years (took me nine months to find my first post-retirement gig), and we're both now gun-shy about doing anything that'd reduce our safety net.

I'm probably the broke-est one here in OoO (well, maybe not even that, having read other WUSers talk about losing their businesses in the past year). Not ashamed about it, can't be shamed about it. But it's still fun to watch y'all go through purchasing, flipping, keeping, selling, and doing whatever you do with these things.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ i would like to think that this thread is not about our respective economic/social stations. We are all just here to have some fun and friendly banter about anything (but mostly watches). And sometimes to be the enablers to push our fellow OoOers to do what he really wants to do to begin with. That said, we all have our priorities and each has his own life to live. And the final choice is always up to each of us.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I've got some guesses.
> 
> When we look at _how much junk _my parents still have, and how close they are to moving out of their house of 50+ years, plus how we've moved three times in the last five years, it feels like a large collection of keepsakes will only add to our headaches later. She keeps a much tighter rein on purchases, only buying things that can be useful, so other trinkets definitely take a back seat.
> 
> ...


Now THAT I can relate to.

Between the age of 5~10 my bed was a 2 1/2 foot wide wood board supported by two stools at the ends, setup before bedtime and taken apart before school in order to make space...not everyone is born into money you know.*

My wife works with me ever since I became a photographer and she knows how hard I work to support our family, perhaps that's why I never get a red light.

*Edit: in fact, people seldom are.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Now THAT I can relate to.
> 
> Between the age of 5~10 my bed was a 2 1/2 foot wide wood board supported by two stools at the ends, setup before bedtime and taken apart before school in order to make space...not everyone is born into money you know.*
> 
> ...


come over here sir and we will go through the red light district.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> i said this somewhere, not sure if here also.
> 
> i find it weird that among bag aficionados, it is perfectly acceptable to buy grey and above SRP (to avoid the wait). While for watch enthusiasts, there appears to be a reluctance to do so.


Watch guys feel more entitlement than handbag people?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Now THAT I can relate to.
> 
> Between the age of 5~10 my bed was a 2 1/2 foot wide wood board supported by two stools at the ends, setup before bedtime and taken apart before school in order to make space...not everyone is born into money you know.*
> 
> ...


"Found footage" from the future OoO meetup:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Watch guys feel more entitlement than handbag people?


can a watch guy be also a handbag person? Literally asking for a friend.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> can a watch guy be also a handbag person? Literally asking for a friend.


Why not?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> But is owning a few Rolex steel watches "winning"? Maybe I don't love watches (or Rolex?) as much as I thought I did? Or maybe I'm simply content with what I have and enjoy the wait/the chase&#8230;?


That's a very healthy perspective, IMO.

One's point of balance shifts around a bit over time. I usually recognize mine as I swing through it. ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Why not?
> 
> View attachment 15822234


is that a handbag?

well, the real reason for my question. I have this friend whom i was told also buys a bag of the same brand that ladies like. Only he gets the biggest variant.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I think it's sticking with the manufacturer's intent, and not paying alms to anonymous middlemen. Like how people won't pay $20k over sticker for a hopped-up Honda.


Come now. "Manufacturer's intent"? LOL. The manufacturer made the Pepsi for $2,000, they sold it to the AD for $6,000 and that's it for Rolex, they've made their money, they're done. What happens after that is not their concern. And it's a "suggested" retail, that's what the "S" is for in MSRP.

The reality is simple. The BLRO is a $20K watch and people use every excuse and rationale to get it for $9K. And they cry and whine and hold Rolex accountable and call Grey dealers evil and hate on Flippers and blah blah blah and in the end the issue is theirs and theirs alone. If you want a $20K watch, pay $20K for it. Otherwise, shhhh. Keep your bottom-feeding AD discount shopping woes to yourself.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> come over here sir and we will go through the red light district.


Red ? I like black light...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> That's a very healthy perspective, IMO.
> 
> One's point of balance shifts around a bit over time. I usually recognize mine as I swing through it.


Thank you! And your second sentence reminds me of my golf swing 

Further, my rhetorical question wasn't meant to step on any toes! I'm sure for some with more exorbitant amounts of discretionary spending, owning those 3 or 4 steel Rolexes is actually "winning". Further I'm sure there are professions where being able to show you can either (1) afford to pay double for a scarce steel watch or (2) alternatively can show you have purchased enough in the past to have the ability to purchase directly from an AD provides some upward mobility (I'm thinking some real estate gigs and the entertainment industry, etc)

Living in Los Angeles, we kind of get the entire spectrum. I apologize for the generalization to follow and the reduction of "classes" (which word I dislike) into 3 categories opposed to 300

(1) Ton of transplants living the fake-it-till-you-make-it life driving around in a daily driven Lamborghini (or worse, Maserati Ghibli) wearing a sports Rolex but returning to a $5k per month apartment with no equity (but also no other responsibilities like sending children to private school and college, etc.) - (2) those professionals that may have an older watch or no watch, drive mid-to-high range BMWs and Mercedes, but return to a $5M home that is _all_ equity, and send their 3 kids to high school and college with no student loans - and (3) then those who have either inherited large sums of money or truly made it big and have multimillion dollar homes across the world with watch boxes in each housing 10 of the same Rolex Daytona and the occasional AP/PP and god forbid Panerai and Omega.

Obviously I am highly _highly_ generalizing, but I think social media doesn't help much, and so many people looking in think those in the second category are poor or middle class, while thinking those in my hypothetical first category (who are likely "poorer" (at least net worth wise)) are all in the third category (which is the 1% of the 1% of the 1%), which they aren't even close to.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

sportura said:


> Come now. "Manufacturer's intent"? LOL. The manufacturer made the Pepsi for $2,000, they sold it to the AD for $6,000 and that's it for Rolex, they've made their money, they're done. What happens after that is not their concern. And it's a "suggested" retail, that's what the "S" is for in MSRP.
> 
> The reality is simple. The BLRO is a $20K watch and people use every excuse and rationale to get it for $9K. And they cry and whine and hold Rolex accountable and call Grey dealers evil and hate on Flippers and blah blah blah and in the end the issue is theirs and theirs alone. If you want a $20K watch, pay $20K for it. Otherwise, shhhh. Keep your bottom-feeding AD discount shopping woes to yourself.


Bro Sport,

I do agree with you but think this subject is deader than a beat rocking horse.

You will never convince the "I'm not paying a dime over MSRP on principle" crowd....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Awesome pic


mui.richard said:


> View attachment 15821806


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I've got some guesses.
> 
> When we look at _how much junk _my parents still have, and how close they are to moving out of their house of 50+ years, plus how we've moved three times in the last five years, it feels like a large collection of keepsakes will only add to our headaches later. She keeps a much tighter rein on purchases, only buying things that can be useful, so other trinkets definitely take a back seat.
> 
> ...


I'm with you bro. I don't have Rolex money but enjoy the community. Great thing is I'm not the fondest of Rolex offerings anyways. So I got that going for me. Lmao. 
I'm much more than content and thrilled with Panerai. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> can a watch guy be also a handbag person? Literally asking for a friend.


Maybe in the Philippines. Lol. 
I'm a phone, wallet, keys only type of guy. Maybe a pocket knife and a watch also. No bag unless I'm going hiking or something. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I don't get it either.
> 
> Lagetha has never said a negative word when I have purchased a new watch, well she may comment on the aesthetics but not the price.
> 
> Works the same the other way around, her horse hobby cost a lot more $$$ than my watches but I trust and support her (well, for a second I thought $6K for a saddle was ridiculous, but then I caught myself and thought " Dude, that's just a Speedy..." ;-)


After over a year of zooming my butt has blisters on top of blisters. Given the choice I'll choose a new saddle over a Speedy any day 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Why not?
> 
> View attachment 15822234












OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> After over a year of zooming my butt has blisters on top of blisters. Given the choice I'll choose a new saddle over a Speedy any day
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'll sell you one of Lagetha's old ones.....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Maybe in the Philippines. Lol.
> I'm a phone, wallet, keys only type of guy. Maybe a pocket knife and a watch also. No bag unless I'm going hiking or something. Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm pretty similar. Although I'll take a backpack or briefcase to work for my laptop/iPad, pens, and stationary. Backpack to travel, as well.

But when I'm out normally, I just use my pockets to carry what I need on me.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Not judging, genuinely curious. Different couples deal with things differently of course. But we can all learn a little something from others eh?
> 
> Been married for 24 years and still learning.


I'm going on 43 years so when you guys figure out married life please PM me, or better yet bind it and sell it and it'll top the book charts for sure!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

AL9C1 said:


> Question for you: How do the DJs and other models his AD wants him to buy first to move up on the list trade on the secondary market? Do they lose value immediately or do they also trade up? I don't really follow the non sport model trends.
> 
> Just thinking if going the AD's route will he lose any money playing their game and dumping the ones they want him to buy. Just wondering since I'm sure there are limited ADs in Australia.
> 
> ...


First let me clarify: I'm not referring to Brother Galaga directly.....I'm generalizing on the current state of AD games and affairs.

DJ's depreciate but very slightly if they're the desirable models like Blue, Slate (aka Rhodium), Silver, etc. Having a DJ41 is no consolation prize- it's a great watch, I love it as much as I do my BLRO.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> I definitely understand this logic, but it's not simply a $20k watch. It's that to some, but to others it's a $9k watch. What will likely never change is that Rolex MSRP price. What likely _will_ change is that $20k grey price. Who knows when, and I'm not a fortune teller, but history has shown us that bubbles do burst.


But it _is_ a $20K watch. That's what it costs to buy one.

And, not that I think it will happen, but many things depreciate over time that we don't get hung up about. Cars for one. Vacations are over the week after you return. Clothes are worthless after a year or a dozen wearings. Tens of thousands of dollars depreciating for us all and we live with those decisions because the cars and the vacations and the clothing bring us joy so the loss of money doesn't bother us.

Why then would we care about a wristwatch? Who died and said a Rolex has to appreciate? Makes no sense.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> is that a handbag?
> 
> well, the real reason for my question. I have this friend whom i was told also buys a bag of the same brand that ladies like. Only he gets the biggest variant.


I've got three from Coach -- this little wallet thing (not sure how much I'll use it), a sort of day bag that I used for taking lunch to work, and a "Metro" tote that can fit my laptop. Nothing wrong with buying anything from a so-called "ladies brand" if he doesn't care about fitting into someone else's idea of what he's supposed to buy.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Swatch Group cousin, Rado being parked in a tier next to Longines. My godfather was an aircraft engineer, and when he gave me a couple watches, he told me how he liked the way Rado uses alternate materials.


I always thought that Rado was a pioneer in early ceramic cases. Surprised to hear that Swatch has aligned them with Longines. I also understand the marketing logic, but Longines was such a high quality watch in the 1950s (and relatively speaking still is a lot of watch for the price). Together with Tissot they are probably the two mainstays in the lower end of the pyramid supporting the upper echelon.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> here we have a saying, dont judge a book unless youre a judge.


I would say, don't judge a book unless you're a literary critic.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pongster said:


> and if you buy from an AD, they take the stickers off.  and size it for you.












I wouldn't know. I have purchased exactly 1 of the 16 Rolexes in/out of my life from an AD (above) and it was 2003 and I was blotto from free whiskey sours at a Caesars Palace blackjack table on a very, very hot night. Woke up the next morning and for a moment forgot that I'd even bought it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> i said this somewhere, not sure if here also.
> 
> i find it weird that among bag aficionados, it is perfectly acceptable to buy grey and above SRP (to avoid the wait). While for watch enthusiasts, there appears to be a reluctance to do so.


Def weird!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> It's all a matter of perspective and how badly you want a specific Rolex model. I've considered contacting DSW on more than one occasion about acquiring a 124060 SubC, but then I ask myself if I really need to add another high dollar watch to what I already have?


Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I always thought that Rado was a pioneer in early ceramic cases. Surprised to hear that Swatch has aligned them with Longines. I also understand the marketing logic, but Longines was such a high quality watch in the 1950s (and relatively speaking still is a lot of watch for the price). Together with Tissot they are probably the two mainstays in the lower end of the pyramid supporting the upper echelon.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'd kinda like to hear who decided (and when) Omega should be Swatch's flagship and Longines should play second fiddle. Or why Hamilton, a top American brand in its day (I assume..), should be entry-level.

That little Rado looks vintage but it was new and unworn, full links and with the sticker on the caseback. Great fun to wear to the office. Unfortunately, it quit running a couple years ago, and I still haven't taken it in to get fixed. I asked my godfather (who gave it to me) if it was new enough to be under warranty, and he said, "Oh goodness no," but maybe a local AD's repair guy could tend to it so that I won't have to sent it to NJ.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> and if you buy from an AD, they take the stickers off.  and size it for you.


I read this as, take your knickers off and size it for you 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> Bro Sport,
> 
> I do agree with you but think this subject is deader than a beat rocking horse.
> 
> You will never convince the "I'm not paying a dime over MSRP on principle" crowd....


Perhaps. But I think that as the years go by and the grey prices stay positive and the AD's get even more and more stingy that enthusiasts will see the light, spend the money, and be happy.

Principles only mean something if they are true. Otherwise they are just myths.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Since it's about analogy, think about it this way.
> 
> The cruise ship has sailed / left the harbour with your wife on board. The only way for you to get on board is to pay the middle man to organise an illegal boatman to take you to rendezvous with the cruise ship.


Is it the SS Obesity?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Red ? I like black light...


Reminds me of when I found a scrambled pron channel on satellite TV.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

sportura said:


> But it _is_ a $20K watch. That's what it costs to buy one.
> 
> And, not that I think it will happen, but many things depreciate over time that we don't get hung up about. Cars for one. Vacations are over the week after you return. Clothes are worthless after a year or a dozen wearings. Tens of thousands of dollars depreciating for us all and we live with those decisions because the cars and the vacations and the clothing bring us joy so the loss of money doesn't bother us.
> 
> Why then would we care about a wristwatch? Who died and said a Rolex has to appreciate? Makes no sense.


It doesn't cost that much to buy one for many of my family/family friends that actually wear/collect Rolexes at PPs. They were lucky (right word?) enough to have bought from a particular AD well before the bubble, so now they can go in and buy any model they want basically tomorrow, for AD prices. They never played the game and now likely will never have to.

Maybe I'm jaded because I know people who can easily get for AD price? You're reasoning is spot on though; I guess I should think of it as a $20k watch (since people are willing to pay that price) that I could get at a 50% discount for $10k

I also totally agree. I plan on keeping every watch I purchase, which is why I avoid the conversations about flipping or buying as an "investment". I guess if I were older and really _really_ wanted one particular sports Rolex, I'd buy grey if I couldn't source through my AD. But where I'm stationed in life currently, I am content in my collection (and maybe that's also why I don't mind the wait). Again, I think just a totally different perspective, neither being "wrong" or "right". Which is another great thing about this watch collecting hobby!

Maybe at my age, owning multiple sports Rolexes just doesn't bring me as much joy as the vacations and cars and other expendables. I'm sure this perspective will change, or maybe not!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Now THAT I can relate to.
> 
> Between the age of 5~10 my bed was a 2 1/2 foot wide wood board supported by two stools at the ends, setup before bedtime and taken apart before school in order to make space...not everyone is born into money you know.*
> 
> ...


When I moved to Sweden at the age of 22 I arrived with a backpack of clothes and a 12 string guitar. I still have the guitar and probably a few of the clothes 

Money was tight raising two cohorts of kids but now we're reaping the rewards seeing them succeed in life and bring grandkids into our golden or maybe even platinum years.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maybe at my age, owning multiple sports Rolexes just doesn't bring me as much joy as the vacations and cars and other expendables. I'm sure this perspective will change, or maybe not!


I would much MUCH rather spend the money on vacations again. When I was digging through my photos to find the grilled eel and whatnot, I missed being able to easily visit the in-laws. We'd floated the idea of spending out tenth anniversary back there last year, maybe doing another wedding ceremony just for fun, but it obviously didn't happen.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> can a watch guy be also a handbag person? Literally asking for a friend.


There's an old thread where someone tries to justify his man bag.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm with you bro. I don't have Rolex money but enjoy the community. Great thing is I'm not the fondest of Rolex offerings anyways. So I got that going for me. Lmao.
> I'm much more than content and thrilled with Panerai. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Lucky for you that you got into watches 10+ years after the hyped up Panerai prices!

Panerai, Rolex ... what brand will be the next wave ... GP ?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I'll sell you one of Lagetha's old ones.....


Now that would raise some eyebrows on a zoom call !

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> Perhaps. But I think that as the years go by and the grey prices stay positive and the AD's get even more and more stingy that enthusiasts will see the light, spend the money, and be happy.
> 
> Principles only mean something if they are true. Otherwise they are just myths.


Are sport model production numbers going to remain the same? Will they ramp up availability especially since now the Batman and Pepsi being available with either band? Or at least those two "unicorn" models. 
I'm only imagining that Rolex wouldn't do that to keep desirability high but I don't know.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> First let me clarify: I'm not referring to Brother Galaga directly.....I'm generalizing on the current state of AD games and affairs.
> 
> DJ's depreciate but very slightly if they're the desirable models like Blue, Slate (aka Rhodium), Silver, etc. Having a DJ41 is no consolation prize- it's a great watch, I love it as much as I do my BLRO.


That's like someone saying that they love all their kids equally

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Lucky for you that you got into watches 10+ years after the hyped up Panerai prices!
> 
> Panerai, Rolex ... what brand will be the next wave ... GP ?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


GP and VC are gonna make a run for sure. VC is already blasting off within the last couple years. GP is getting a lot of internet hype right now also as a PP and AP alternative.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd kinda like to hear who decided (and when) Omega should be Swatch's flagship and Longines should play second fiddle. Or why Hamilton, a top American brand in its day (I assume..), should be entry-level.
> 
> That little Rado looks vintage but it was new and unworn, full links and with the sticker on the caseback. Great fun to wear to the office. Unfortunately, it quit running a couple years ago, and I still haven't taken it in to get fixed. I asked my godfather (who gave it to me) if it was new enough to be under warranty, and he said, "Oh goodness no," but maybe a local AD's repair guy could tend to it so that I won't have to sent it to NJ.


If your lucky it might even have an ETA

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> You will never convince the "I'm not paying a dime over MSRP on principle" crowd....


"Like ever." - Taylor


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's like someone saying that they love all their kids equally
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yeah that DJ gets the hand me downs. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm going on 43 years so when you guys figure out married life please PM me, or better yet bind it and sell it and it'll top the book charts for sure!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Big 3-0 tomorrow. Times flies...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm pretty similar. Although I'll take a backpack or briefcase to work for my laptop/iPad, pens, and stationary. Backpack to travel, as well.
> 
> But when I'm out normally, I just use my pockets to carry what I need on me.


I know, Mr. Gucci!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Big 3-0 tomorrow. Times flies...


You're still a youngun. No wonder you're still into skinny girls. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> If your lucky it might even have an ETA
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


At the very least, this particular AD carries several SG brands, so they might have parts connections.

The other place to get Rados around here is a Macy's. ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Just heard on the local news that thieves broke into Daniel Wellington’s storage facility and stole several 100k of watches. That heist must have taken one very BIG truck.


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's an old thread where someone tries to justify his man bag.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I remember that one!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just heard on the local news that thieves broke into Daniel Wellington's storage facility and stole several 100k of watches. *That heist must have taken one very BIG truck.*
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I know it's not cool to laugh at other people's misfortunes... but... hahahaaaaaaaa lol


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I know, Mr. Gucci!


It's my "work bag"


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Bruh. This made me laugh out loud for real. "Palm fronds" omg 






OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> While vintage Omegas are welcome, might as well
> View attachment 15822060


OK to show an Omega here as long as it's vintage?








Does faux vintage lume qualify?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I definitely understand this logic, but it's not simply a $20k watch. It's that to some, but to others it's a $9k watch. What will likely never change is that Rolex MSRP price. What likely _will_ change is that $20k grey price. Who knows when, and I'm not a fortune teller, but history has shown us that bubbles do burst.
> 
> Maybe being a 20-something with some means, but the ability to wait and build a relationship with an AD for the piece(s) I really want, is a luxury in and of itself. I likely have a very different perspective, though, and can easily put myself in others' shoes. But for most, double the price is still double the price and a steel watch is still a watch. We are a very small set of the watch-buying market here on WUS, and most of those who I interact with irl who are "watch people" and walk in to the AD to pick up a Submariner at retail and a Patek minute repeater wouldn't be caught dead speaking about it on an open community Internet forum.


Are you suggesting I not continue to invest heavily in tulips?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Big 3-0 tomorrow. Times flies...


Congratulations to you and Mrs BSF...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I definitely understand this logic, but it's not simply a $20k watch. It's that to some, but to others it's a $9k watch. What will likely never change is that Rolex MSRP price. What likely _will_ change is that $20k grey price. Who knows when, and I'm not a fortune teller, but history has shown us that bubbles do burst.
> 
> Maybe being a 20-something with some means, but the ability to wait and build a relationship with an AD for the piece(s) I really want, is a luxury in and of itself. I likely have a very different perspective, though, and can easily put myself in others' shoes. But for most, double the price is still double the price and a steel watch is still a watch. We are a very small set of the watch-buying market here on WUS, and most of those who I interact with irl who are "watch people" and walk in to the AD to pick up a Submariner at retail and a Patek minute repeater wouldn't be caught dead speaking about it on an open community Internet forum.


Wait you are in your 20s? A baby!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> If your Pepsi is worth $20K USD the moment you walk out of the store with it, why won't you pay $20K USD to get it?
> 
> This is the root cause of all the forum angst and something that can be completely avoided. Pay what the watch is _worth_ and you can have it immediately, brand new, stickers on, full warranty, unworn. Run around looking for the AD 50% discount and its going to be years of needless frustration. You can afford it. Why won't you pay it? I can understand some of the twenty-something's trying to play the "but but but....MSRP!" pity me loophole whining game, but you're a man of means, you've got the money, you deserve the enjoyment, you know who to buy from for a safe an easy transaction.
> 
> Why won't you pay what the watch is worth instead of continuing to hold out for some imaginary and unrealistic MSRP?


Because I'm a tight ass. I can't. I won't. 

Welcome back.

And to buy that BLRO at the market price I'd have to sell my LN and I just can't do that either. I like it too much.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jman, you gonna get an Oyster for Mrs. Jman's Pepsi? 😆


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just heard on the local news that thieves broke into Daniel Wellington's storage facility and stole several 100k of watches. That heist must have taken one very BIG truck.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


There's a Seiko facility in a huge, mostly empty office park about 10 miles from my house. I don't think it's an Epson printer place because there isn't enough traffic to support it, so I wouldn't be surprised if the watches for the NY/NJ area go through that facility.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Are you suggesting I not continue to invest heavily in tulips?


Who knows, maybe the market is coming back! 



Betterthere said:


> Wait you are in your 20s? A baby!


Late 20s, but yup!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Didn't make it into that photo, and then I was too busy eating to shoot more pics.
> 
> My first family dinner there had me sharing soju with my dad-in-law, though. Started on the right foot.


At least you started on the right foot with the father in law. But I thought it was supposed to be pandering to the mother in law?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman, you gonna get an Oyster for Mrs. Jman's Pepsi?


Negative but I would not mind seeing the VC....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> But is owning a few Rolex steel watches "winning"? Maybe I don't love watches (or Rolex?) as much as I thought I did? Or maybe I'm simply content with what I have and enjoy the wait/the chase&#8230;?


No SaM. I was trying to point out to Barracks when he said people do not want to play the game. I said that like it or not, you're already in the game.

The people who Liked your comment are themselves buyers from grey dealers so I am not sure how they can Like the comment you made and yet buy from a grey?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At least you started on the right foot with the father in law. But I thought it was supposed to be pandering to the mother in law?


If I did pander to her, I don't even know if or when it happened. I think the ceremonial "deep bow" at the wedding did the trick.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> come over here sir and we will go through the red light district.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No SaM. I was trying to point out to Barracks when he said people do not want to play the game. I said that like it or not, you're already in the game.
> 
> The people who Liked your comment are themselves buyers from grey dealers so I am not sure how they can Like the comment you made and yet buy from a grey?


Ahh, I misunderstood your post.

So yes, you're not wrong. If the game is "get a Rolex," then yes, going grey would be a win, since you have the watch. If you're playing the game, buying grey is one way to win.

I don't think my post was contradictory to buying from grey (I think someone who buys grey can still "like" where I'm coming from). I'm not opposed to buying grey from a moral standpoint; just that it isn't worth it for me to fork up 2x the money to have the watch instantly, when I'm content with my current collection and have the luxury of being able to wait and likely be able to purchase at MSRP from an AD when the time comes and I want to expand my Rolex collection.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Now THAT I can relate to.
> 
> Between the age of 5~10 my bed was a 2 1/2 foot wide wood board supported by two stools at the ends, setup before bedtime and taken apart before school in order to make space...not everyone is born into money you know.*
> 
> ...


Well said my friends


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is it the SS Obesity?


If it floats your boat.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Big 3-0 tomorrow. Times flies...


Happy 30th wedding anniversary BSF!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's like someone saying that they love all their kids equally
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I do love both of my kids equally but definitely not my watches. And I never know until I buy a specific watch and it's been around for awhile. Plus each one has a place in a pecking order.

Strangely enough my favorite should be my 116600 SD4K but it isn't.









It's my 214270 Explorer Mk2.









For whatever reason my RGM 151P hits way above where technically it should.









Same with this SLA043 I'm wearing today.









And this PAM574 hugs my scrawny wrist like no the 42mm watch with 22mm lugs.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Big 3-0 tomorrow. Times flies...


Congrats on 30


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just heard on the local news that thieves broke into Daniel Wellington's storage facility and stole several 100k of watches. That heist must have taken one very BIG truck.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The thieves must be desperate


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Who knows, maybe the market is coming back!
> 
> Late 20s, but yup!


I've got a son that could be your father.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No SaM. I was trying to point out to Barracks when he said people do not want to play the game. I said that like it or not, you're already in the game.
> 
> The people who Liked your comment are themselves buyers from grey dealers so I am not sure how they can Like the comment you made and yet buy from a grey?


I like his own knowledge of himself in general. I buy from where I can get it for a price I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If it floats your boat.


I saw her today... A bicycle taxi had her and her husband aboard.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ahh, I misunderstood your post.
> 
> So yes, you're not wrong. If the game is "get a Rolex," then yes, going grey would be a win, since you have the watch. If you're playing the game, buying grey is one way to win.
> 
> I don't think my post was contradictory to buying from grey (I think someone who buys grey can still "like" where I'm coming from). I'm not opposed to buying grey from a moral standpoint; just that it isn't worth it for me to fork up 2x the money to have the watch instantly, when I'm content with my current collection and have the luxury of being able to wait and likely be able to purchase at MSRP from an AD when the time comes and I want to expand my Rolex collection.


Okay. I just thought that liking a post means agreeing to its contents hence the like. I do understand your position on it.

For me, it is easy to buy from an AD because I have a pre-existing relationship and I am happy to wait as I am not an impatient person. Besides, Perth is a very small place and people are generally friendly and relaxed. We don't have that condescending attitudes from ADs and all that shenanigans you read about in the forum.

Sometimes I feel tempted to buy from grey but if my AD tells me that they will get me one, I believe them. It's a waiting game after all. Just need to wait for your turn.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I've got a son that could be your father.


Funny enough, I actually have half-siblings that could also be my parents (I have nieces and nephews in their teens and young twenties)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I saw her today... A bicycle taxi had her and her husband aboard.


I've seen passengers like that nearly tip the bike taxi backwards.

Or if it's just one person, the thing's about to tip sideways.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> I really do not think there is a list. ADs just sell the watch to whomever is best for them at the point where they get the watch.


Yep. Very likely that "the list" wait time is simply how long til they think you'll be the most desirable client to sell to.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay. I just thought that liking a post means agreeing to its contents hence the like. I do understand your position on it.
> 
> For me, it is easy to buy from an AD because I have a pre-existing relationship and I am happy to wait as I am not an impatient person. Besides, Perth is a very small place and people are generally friendly and relaxed. We don't have that condescending attitudes from ADs and all that shenanigans you read about in the forum.
> 
> Sometimes I feel tempted to buy from grey but if my AD tells me that they will get me one, I believe them. It's a waiting game after all. Just need to wait for your turn.


100% agree.

Not all ADs are cut the same. We have one in LA that I deal with, and he sounds similar to yours in Perth. There aren't any "games", as in, he'll let you know if there's a particular watch that you'll have to wait forever for (and might be better buying grey, or having someone with a better relationship "buy for you").

But he also delivers. Just purchased my Mom a DJ36 - stainless steel, silver dial, fluted bezel, jubilee bracelet. It was in store after 6 weeks, direct from Geneva.

I actually don't really want a black Sub, but I reckon I'd be able to get the new black sub (date or no date) in a reasonable amount of time (although likely not the Cermit/Starbucks).


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Whelp, my truly local AD just lost AD-status. 

Honestly, this really sucks. I could walk there from my house if I had to (35 minute walk). Losing all of these smaller ADs blows and I really find myself frustrated with Rolex over that.

I had a very small purchase history there, but still. They are great people and had sold Rolex for over 30 or so years.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> EEL:
> 
> View attachment 15822055


They look much better on a plate or grill than in the wild.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Whelp, my truly local AD just lost AD-status.
> 
> Honestly, this really sucks. I could walk there from my house if I had to (35 minute walk). Losing all of these smaller ADs blows and I really find myself frustrated with Rolex over that.
> 
> I had a very small purchase history there, but still. They are great people and had sold Rolex for over 30 or so years.


Sad but maybe good time to retire... Them I mean..

There's a joke somewhere in "if you have to walk to a Rolex AD..... (fill in the blank)."

Course I got someone excited by saying if a $1000 means much to you then maybe pass on Rolex.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Course I got someone excited by saying if a $1000 means much to you then maybe pass on Rolex.


You're not wrong.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> They look much better on a plate or grill than in the wild.


DEEEELICIOUS. Maybe the best seafood I had on the entire trip.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> DEEEELICIOUS. Maybe the best seafood I had on the entire trip.


Never had salt water eel.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> All planned by Lady Galaga. Just had our early morning walk in the decommissioned Orange Golf Course.


I guess you won't be catching up with Dan the owner of Orange Watch company? He's going through a messy divorce at the moment. I had one of his watches once but flipped it. Pretty nice, it had a Soprod movement in it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Never had salt water eel.


I'm not sure if it was salt water or freshwater - most of the time I didn't understand what was going on, I was just along for the ride - but I'm pretty sure the restaurant was in northwest SK, not too far from the border.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm not sure if it was salt water or freshwater - most of the time I didn't understand what was going on, I was just along for the ride - but I'm pretty sure the restaurant was in northwest SK, not too far from the border.


We ate freshwater eel growing up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> We ate freshwater eel growing up.


This was back in 2011; I showed the pictures to my mom and she just went "nope nope nope nope".

We took my mom & dad to Korea a couple years ago and I'm pretty sure Mom under-ate for the whole trip. Her loss. 🤷


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Watch guys feel more entitlement than handbag people?


That's funny!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Big 3-0 tomorrow. Times flies...


Congrats big guy!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> I think Kennedy has a deal to provide specialist Rolex Boutiques in major shopping centres and Hotels. In Melbourne they also run boutiques for Panerai and IWC, in the CBD as well as ranging Patek Phillipe, Vacheron Constantin, Jaeger Le Coultre, in specialist outlets in Crown...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


In Sydney the Rolex Boutique is run by the Hourglass. Langfords is a Rolex Boutique here in Queensland on the Gold Coast and Brisbane.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

yngrshr said:


> Whelp, my truly local AD just lost AD-status.
> 
> Honestly, this really sucks. I could walk there from my house if I had to (35 minute walk). Losing all of these smaller ADs blows and I really find myself frustrated with Rolex over that.
> 
> I had a very small purchase history there, but still. They are great people and had sold Rolex for over 30 or so years.


You can walk the 35 minute walk home carrying a green Rolex mini shopping bag? Nice neighborhood!😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Maybe in the Philippines. Lol.
> I'm a phone, wallet, keys only type of guy. Maybe a pocket knife and a watch also. No bag unless I'm going hiking or something. Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


personally, i dont even like the travel body bag thing. But am constrained to have one as the boss doesnt like it that her bag takes everything. So the kids stuff and other stuff (umbrella, shopping bag, camera, iPad, etc) go to my body bag. Like you, am just normally a phone and wallet guy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I've got three from Coach -- this little wallet thing (not sure how much I'll use it), a sort of day bag that I used for taking lunch to work, and a "Metro" tote that can fit my laptop. Nothing wrong with buying anything from a so-called "ladies brand" if he doesn't care about fitting into someone else's idea of what he's supposed to buy.


i have nothing against coach. I think i have belts, wallets and shoes from coach.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd kinda like to hear who decided (and when) Omega should be Swatch's flagship and Longines should play second fiddle. Or why Hamilton, a top American brand in its day (I assume..), should be entry-level.
> 
> That little Rado looks vintage but it was new and unworn, full links and with the sticker on the caseback. Great fun to wear to the office. Unfortunately, it quit running a couple years ago, and I still haven't taken it in to get fixed. I asked my godfather (who gave it to me) if it was new enough to be under warranty, and he said, "Oh goodness no," but maybe a local AD's repair guy could tend to it so that I won't have to sent it to NJ.


I think it was when JCB joined the Swatch group


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> personally, i dont even like the travel body bag thing. But am constrained to have one as the boss doesnt like it that her bag takes everything. So the kids stuff and other stuff (umbrella, shopping bag, camera, iPad, etc) go to my body bag. Like you, am just normally a phone and wallet guy.


A good man is the mule for his lady. 

You should see the looks-dirty-no-matter-how-it's-washed pink backpack that my dad carries on trips.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> When I moved to Sweden at the age of 22 I arrived with a backpack of clothes and a 12 string guitar. I still have the guitar and probably a few of the clothes
> 
> Money was tight raising two cohorts of kids but now we're reaping the rewards seeing them succeed in life and bring grandkids into our golden or maybe even platinum years.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


that's my dream. To still be healthy when i have grandchildren.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> It doesn't cost that much to buy one for many of my family/family friends that actually wear/collect Rolexes at PPs. They were lucky (right word?) enough to have bought from a particular AD well before the bubble, so now they can go in and buy any model they want basically tomorrow, for AD prices. They never played the game and now likely will never have to.
> 
> Maybe I'm jaded because I know people who can easily get for AD price? You're reasoning is spot on though; I guess I should think of it as a $20k watch (since people are willing to pay that price) that I could get at a 50% discount for $10k
> 
> ...


not sure but i think a number of our brothers here in OoO would give up a rolex to be your age again.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i have nothing against coach. I think i have belts, wallets and shoes from coach.


My Coach stash, plus a nice-looking, easily-identifiable pencil case (forgot whether we got it in Korea or at a local home goods store). They'll all survive through second retirement, I'm sure.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> not sure but i think a number of our brothers here in OoO would give up a rolex to be your age again.


I do my best not to take it for granted!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> A good man is the mule for his lady. ...


Haha. Reminds me of high school and college days. My girlfriend and I liked very different music. In the late 1970's, the Commodores (Lionel Ritchie) played the Pittsburgh Civic Arena and she wanted to go. I figured I could take her myself despite not liking the music or I could stay out of it and she would go with friends....to a place with thousands of 😈 boys / men. So *I* went, of course. It was the smart and rewarding move.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I think it was when JCB joined the Swatch group


I reckon you're right


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Haha. Reminds me of high school and college days. My girlfriend and I liked very different music. In the late 1970's, the Commodores (Lionel Ritchie) played the Pittsburgh Civic Arena and she wanted to go. I figured I could take her myself despite not liking the music or I could stay out of it and she would go with friends....to a place with thousands of 😈 boys / men. So *I* went, of course. It was the smart and rewarding move.


This guy has the same hopes as you (except I don't think he has to worry about other boys or men in the whole stadium!) --


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Sad but maybe good time to retire... Them I mean..
> 
> There's a joke somewhere in "if you have to walk to a Rolex AD..... (fill in the blank)."
> 
> Course I got someone excited by saying if a $1000 means much to you then maybe pass on Rolex.


Oh I hear you. I just developed a good relationship with them even while not buying. I feel bad for the family.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Haha. Reminds me of high school and college days. My girlfriend and I liked very different music. In the late 1970's, the Commodores (Lionel Ritchie) played the Pittsburgh Civic Arena and she wanted to go. I figured I could take her myself despite not liking the music or I could stay out of it and she would go with friends....to a place with thousands of 😈 boys / men. So *I* went, of course. It was the smart and rewarding move.


One of my greatest successes was getting my wife converted to (most) of my tastes in music. Considering how unavoidable a piano is, that's a far more important win for me than support for luxury watches.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Ahh but you can't legitimize a woman's reasoning compared to a man's. Women operate completely on emotion.
> Hoping no women read this.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You got a very comfortable couch, do ya?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Haha. Reminds me of high school and college days. My girlfriend and I liked very different music. In the late 1970's, the Commodores (Lionel Ritchie) played the Pittsburgh Civic Arena and she wanted to go. I figured I could take her myself despite not liking the music or I could stay out of it and she would go with friends....to a place with thousands of  boys / men. So *I* went, of course. It was the smart and rewarding move.


AND you got to see one of the greatest Motown bands of all time!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Course I got someone excited by saying if a $1000 means much to you then maybe pass on Rolex.





BarracksSi said:


> You're not wrong.


GF

I mean, the _whole point_ of luxury goods is to be something excessive and lavish, something beyond what's merely functional and into the world of borderline-unobtainable lifestyle decoration. It's the stuff you buy when your needs are taken care of, so you're just using play money after that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Pongster a kumquat tree


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> @Pongster a kumquat tree
> View attachment 15823176


Charleston?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> @Pongster a kumquat tree
> View attachment 15823176


I think it's SaMaster who's into kumquats. And 59 who cant tell what a kumquat is.

tbh, i also couldnt. Thanks BT.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> @Pongster a kumquat tree
> View attachment 15823176


My tree is much smaller than that one (twss, I know) &#8230; more like a bush


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Charleston?


Good eye... Yes


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> My tree is much smaller than that one (twss, I know) &#8230; more like a bush


twhs


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Good eye... Yes


love Charleston

it is our first travel destination once vax has kicked in

shrimp and grits at 82 Queen

sailed into charleston twice during our sabbatical, have travelled there by land yacht umpteenth times


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> You can walk the 35 minute walk home carrying a green Rolex mini shopping bag? Nice neighborhood!


Northern NJ can be quite nice!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> love Charleston
> 
> it is our first travel destination once vax has kicked in
> 
> ...


I've told the wife repeatedly that I am retiring in Charleston.

She's welcome to join me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> AND you got to see one of the greatest Motown bands of all time!


Didn't care for it at the time, but looking back I'm glad I saw the show.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> love Charleston
> 
> it is our first travel destination once vax has kicked in
> 
> ...


Magnolias our fave


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I've told the wife repeatedly that I am retiring in Charleston.
> 
> She's welcome to join me.


Too expensive in the historic part and too many from NJ ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> love Charleston
> 
> it is our first travel destination once vax has kicked in
> 
> ...


Just remember Dr fauci said this weekend don't eat inside even if vaxxed.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Magnolias our fave
> View attachment 15823253
> View attachment 15823254


That bowl of greens looks pretty great by itself.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> not sure but i think a number of our brothers here in OoO would give up a rolex to be your age again.


Not me and I'll bet BT would say not him either. Personally I've had an incredible run but would not want to go back and relive again.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Baby girl wanted a stingray bracelet with rainbow string. Baby girl gets whatever baby girl wants. Lol









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I think it's SaMaster who's into kumquats. And 59 who cant tell what a kumquat is.
> 
> tbh, i also couldnt. Thanks BT.


Kumwhat? I was never into horticulture.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That bowl of greens looks pretty great by itself.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Mrs BT collards..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Not me and I'll bet BT would say not him either. Personally I've had an incredible run but would not want to go back and relive again.


Whoa there tiger... If I could relive it exactly all over again.. I'm in.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Baby girl wanted a stingray bracelet with rainbow string. Baby girl gets whatever baby girl wants. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you've found a new market.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Baby girl wanted a stingray bracelet with rainbow string. Baby girl gets whatever baby girl wants. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Priceless!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT collards..


Butter beans and collard greens. Been a while since I've had that combo. I make a mean pot of collards.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> &#8230; more like a bush


TWSS


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> twhs


Oh alright!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Butter beans and collard greens. Been a while since I've had that combo. I make a mean pot of collards.


Butter Bean:


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Just remember Dr fauci said this weekend don't eat inside even if vaxxed.


He normally makes sense but in this regard The Fauc can feck off.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I may be acquiring a new watch on Thursday. All dependent on the honoring of verbal agreements by the AD. 

And no, it’s not a Rolex but at least 3 Seikos will be sold to partially fund it.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Pongster said:


> I think it's SaMaster who's into kumquats. And 59 who cant tell what a kumquat is.
> 
> tbh, i also couldnt. Thanks BT.


When my Grandfather moved to Florida in his twilight years, he grew kumquats, loquats, key limes, and other assorted citrus . He cooked some tasty stuff with them.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Whoa there tiger... If I could relive it exactly all over again.. I'm in.
> View attachment 15823283


Not me. It hurt too much the first time. Aspects of it get better, others get worse. I'll take what I have ahead of me, apart from losing my wife, which is why I prefer to die first.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Just remember Dr fauci said this weekend don't eat inside even if vaxxed.


Friends of ours who run a bagel shop say they hope they can get their staff vaxxed in the next couple weeks or so, and then maybe after that they can open up some tables again.

I think they've been doing good business regardless of indoor restrictions anyway. I go there about once a week to pick up bagels for our lunch, and there's always a line.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

koolpep said:


> Totally agree, my Omega runs fast as do all my Rolex and Tudors. I really really don't like watches that run slow. I don't mind them running fast - but slow - really not a fan of slow.


Mine is the 3235 movement ad definitely ran slower than the Omega


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Today at the Rolex boutique where I previously acquired my first GMT in 2019 I asked the sales lady the ETA for the BLRO. She kept saying, "Long time, maybe 3 to 5 years!
> 
> She later explained to me that if I change my watch choice (which I suggested as the BLRO seemed unattainable) that I would lose my position on the list and have to start over again. Then the inevitable came, she kept repeating how it takes a long time and then she suggested I buy a Datejust or an OP which I could acquire within 8 months. I asked, why? She said, "To lift my profile."
> 
> ...


I have had my name on the list for a Rolex sub-date since 2018 and asked the AD if it would be possible to get it before my 60th birthday. Birthday in November and no sub. Did buy a Datejust but realised lately that I was settling. Bought an Omega Seamaster Pro instead. Won't bother with Rolex anymore.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I have a good friend who is ex- SF and did three tours in Afghanistan. After experiencing the horrors of war, he is now spending money as fast as he's earning it. His rationale? Can't take it all with him when he dies. Whenever we meet up, we'll be drinking till we're smashed.


I see his point, did he get one of the SAS Seamaster PO's a few years ago? I saw one for sale recently and thought that was a British thing but it appears the Aussies do it as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Got the call ....

To get vaxxed.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Blue DJ41


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I have had my name on the list for a Rolex sub-date since 2018 and asked the AD if it would be possible to get it before my 60th birthday. Birthday in November and no sub. Did buy a Datejust but realised lately that I was settling. Bought an Omega Seamaster Pro instead. Won't bother with Rolex anymore.


Walking inside any Rolex AD at least here in Sydney exhibits a pretentious vibe which I just can't tolerate anymore.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Negative but I would not mind seeing the VC....


You and me both, bud.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


>


Brother Pong, if Brother Dog takes a pass, I'll go on the tour with you. And I'll buy the first round...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Pong, if Brother Dog takes a pass, I'll go on the tour with you. And I'll buy the first round...


come anytime bro BSF. Preferably with JC.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> You should see the looks-dirty-no-matter-how-it's-washed pink backpack that my dad carries on trips.


Don't let Brother Al hear about it...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> My Coach stash, plus a nice-looking, easily-identifiable pencil case (forgot whether we got it in Korea or at a local home goods store). They'll all survive through second retirement, I'm sure.
> 
> View attachment 15823053


Gotta like the guy on the right.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> My tree is much smaller than that one (twss, I know) &#8230; more like a bush (twhs, I know)


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> twhs


Nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

McKayla thinks I spend too much time on the computer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Saw this on PBS (Public Broadcasting Station) last night and the snowscapes are _absolutely_ stunning. Watch it on a big screen; it will take your breath away.

Hakkoda's Backcountry Magic - Journeys in Japan | NHK WORLD-JAPAN On Demand


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I may be acquiring a new watch on Thursday. All dependent on the honoring of verbal agreements by the AD.
> 
> And no, it's not a Rolex but at least 3 Seikos will be sold to partially fund it.


Is it that one new old stock you told me about?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is it that one new old stock you told me about?


Yes mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I see his point, did he get one of the SAS Seamaster PO's a few years ago? I saw one for sale recently and thought that was a British thing but it appears the Aussies do it as well.


Nah, he is a G-shock man.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Yep. Very likely that "the list" wait time is simply how long til they think you'll be the most desirable client to sell to.


Sort of like grade school when kids are lined up to play basketball and you're the last one chosen. Been there 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> We ate freshwater eel growing up.


I thought eels were migratory: freshwater - salt - freshwater

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another matchstick girl...










Sorta Stepford-y but I'll let it pass.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sort of like grade school when kids are lined up to play basketball and you're the last one chosen. Been there
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Ditto.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My Coach stash, plus a nice-looking, easily-identifiable pencil case (forgot whether we got it in Korea or at a local home goods store). They'll all survive through second retirement, I'm sure.
> 
> View attachment 15823053
> 
> ...


Waiting for Big Al to pipe in about another bag discussion

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> My tree is much smaller than that one (twss, I know) &#8230; more like a bush


#TWHS

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> twhs


nra 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Taking a hike... literally.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Taking a hike... literally.
> 
> View attachment 15823501


Watch of choice for the day


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another blue watch.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The thieves must be desperate


DW did it.

They're cornering the market, artificially limiting supply, so that they can drive the price up and dribble the stock through at inflated margins...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> DW did it.
> 
> They're cornering the market, artificially limiting supply, so that they can drive the price up and dribble the stock through at inflated margins...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


if there was a blockchain technology attached to the watches, it wouldnt have happened.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Pong, if Brother Dog takes a pass, I'll go on the tour with you. And I'll buy the first round...


Be my guest


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> come anytime bro BSF. Preferably with JC.


She might take out an AVO on you two


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Butter Bean:


Haha. This is more up my alley...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Yes mate.


Happy for you if it works out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Watch of choice for the day
> 
> View attachment 15823502


Ah... you went Exploring Too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She might take out an AVO on you two


might need a good lawyer then. Are you available Sapp? SaM?

It's called PPO/TPO here.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Didn't care for it at the time, but looking back I'm glad I saw the show.


Did you spot Lionel Richies SG Day Date?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Butter beans and collard greens. Been a while since I've had that combo. I make a mean pot of collards.


Love me some butter beans. Down here we do a dish where we cook them down with a little bit of roux and add shrimp. Just fabulous.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Waiting for Big Al to pipe in about another bag discussion
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The only time I carry a bag is on a Disney world vacation. But that constitutes as hiking and pretty much backpacking for the day.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Did you spot Lionel Richies SG Day Date?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sorry, was watching girlfriend's goodies as she was groovin' to the sounds.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Love me some butter beans. Down here we do a dish where we cook them down with a little bit of roux and add shrimp. Just fabulous.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah, this yank who lived below the line for years misses southern cooking.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy for you if it works out.


+1. Good luck!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Opinions on Omegas

Speedy is a requisite Tuesday wear










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Ah... you went Exploring Too


Yep, that I did


















I got tired and rested on a tree 🐵


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, that I did
> I got tired and rested on a tree
> 
> View attachment 15823754


Can we see a wrist shot with those hairy arms please?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can we see a wrist shot with those hairy arms please?


Lol


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Friends of ours who run a bagel shop say they hope they can get their staff vaxxed in the next couple weeks or so, and then maybe after that they can open up some tables again.
> 
> I think they've been doing good business regardless of indoor restrictions anyway. I go there about once a week to pick up bagels for our lunch, and there's always a line.


Man, I've been dining inside since MAY/JUNE. Still freaks me out how different experiences have been.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Opinions on Omegas
> 
> Speedy is a requisite Tuesday wear
> 
> ...


Agreed!










Hmm, I think I am due for some polywatch...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw this on PBS (Public Broadcasting Station) last night and the snowscapes are _absolutely_ stunning. Watch it on a big screen; it will take your breath away.
> 
> Hakkoda's Backcountry Magic - Journeys in Japan | NHK WORLD-JAPAN On Demand


Oh man, that's cool. I liked the heavy snow conditions, reminds me of all the times we went to Colorado to ski.

My dad's younger brother (RIP) worked in radio and would barter lift tickets, ski rentals, and condo times for us, so we'd stay liftside at, say, Breckinridge for a week and only pay for food. We definitely got spoiled. Later, while my sister's family lived in Germany, we all went skiing in the German alps. Dad was super pleased. One time after we got off the lift, I was about to head straight down the run, but he goes, "Stop! Wait, wait... We - WE - are skiing in the Alps! I've wanted to do this almost my whole life! This is so cool!"

MrsBS hasn't been skiing yet, and although we haven't gone to a hill, she says she wants to try it. Maybe next season, and I can get her lessons so she can have a good time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Man, I've been dining inside since MAY/JUNE. Still freaks me out how different experiences have been.


Cases are on the rise again here. The Gov said 50% capacity is ok, but no bars; but we're not taking our chances.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> She might take out an AVO on you two


No worries; I know a lawyer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Sorry, was watching girlfriend's goodies as she was groovin' to the sounds.


And that was only the_ start _of the rewards, right?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh man, that's cool. I liked the heavy snow conditions, reminds me of all the times we went to Colorado to ski.
> 
> My dad's younger brother (RIP) worked in radio and would barter lift tickets, ski rentals, and condo times for us, so we'd stay liftside at, say, Breckinridge for a week and only pay for food. We definitely got spoiled. Later, while my sister's family lived in Germany, we all went skiing in the German alps. Dad was super pleased. One time after we got off the lift, I was about to head straight down the run, but he goes, "Stop! Wait, wait... We - WE - are skiing in the Alps! I've wanted to do this almost my whole life! This is so cool!"
> 
> MrsBS hasn't been skiing yet, and although we haven't gone to a hill, she says she wants to try it. Maybe next season, and I can get her lessons so she can have a good time.


I'm getting to an age when "bucket list" trips need to take priority over "its cheaper and easier, we'll do europe later" stuff.

My parents have been doing it for 5-6 years in their retirement but I'd like to go when I can stay up later than 9pm M

My kids are getting old enough to both remember and enjoy trips but also protest my choice of destination.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Not me. It hurt too much the first time. Aspects of it get better, others get worse. I'll take what I have ahead of me, apart from losing my wife, which is why I prefer to die first.


With you on the go first I hope


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Friends of ours who run a bagel shop say they hope they can get their staff vaxxed in the next couple weeks or so, and then maybe after that they can open up some tables again.
> 
> I think they've been doing good business regardless of indoor restrictions anyway. I go there about once a week to pick up bagels for our lunch, and there's always a line.


Good for them. Quite a few places in Charleston didn't make it. Bummer

Course also shame J&J paused imo


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hop


Galaga said:


> I may be acquiring a new watch on Thursday. All dependent on the honoring of verbal agreements by the AD.
> 
> And no, it's not a Rolex but at least 3 Seikos will be sold to partially fund it.


Hope it's a winner and happens.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hop


Galaga said:


> I may be acquiring a new watch on Thursday. All dependent on the honoring of verbal agreements by the AD.
> 
> And no, it's not a Rolex but at least 3 Seikos will be sold to partially fund it.


Hope it's a winner and happens.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Jenna, you're really hot!"










...said the man on his wedding anniversary.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sort of like grade school when kids are lined up to play basketball and you're the last one chosen. Been there
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I was the kid who walked away.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Man, I've been dining inside since MAY/JUNE. Still freaks me out how different experiences have been.


Texas? And outcomes bout the same... I've followed the cases for over a year...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Texas? And outcomes bout the same... I've followed the cases for over a year...


Gf

In usa that is..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Cases are on the rise again here. The Gov said 50% capacity is ok, but no bars; but we're not taking our chances.


Nra.. Like I said Im not seeing support for some of that in case numbers.

And no I'm not saying not real etc just cases driven more by other means.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Tuesday, for sure 👍🏼


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Good for them. Quite a few places in Charleston didn't make it. Bummer
> 
> *Course also shame J&J paused imo*


Yeah, I saw that. What I want to know next is whether these cases already had the blood condition before getting their shots. It would be a risk factor that should be used to send other people with similar conditions to get Pfizer/Moderna shots instead.

It's like when we got our flu vaxes at work, the default was an attenuated virus (flu mist up the nose) but if you met certain criteria you could get a different shot. So if you had a baby at home, or like one guy had a kid with an immune deficiency, it was easy to opt for the other version.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I'm getting to an age when "bucket list" trips need to take priority over "its cheaper and easier, we'll do europe later" stuff.
> 
> My parents have been doing it for 5-6 years in their retirement but I'd like to go when I can stay up later than 9pm M
> 
> My kids are getting old enough to both remember and enjoy trips but also protest my choice of destination.


I used to think Europe was always going to be soooo expensive, like our richer relatives would travel there once in a while. But I think now that our vacations were just so much cheaper because we stayed with family almost all the time. Why stay at a Holiday Inn in Tampa when Grandma & Grandpa live fifty yards from the beach in Venice?

Been to Paris close to ten times for work, too, and we've got cousins in Italy at the moment. I've got almost three weeks' worth of leave built up. We're gonna make a trip sometime sooner than later.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I saw that. What I want to know next is whether these cases already had the blood condition before getting their shots. It would be a risk factor that should be used to send other people with similar conditions to get Pfizer/Moderna shots instead.
> 
> It's like when we got our flu vaxes at work, the default was an attenuated virus (flu mist up the nose) but if you met certain criteria you could get a different shot. So if you had a baby at home, or like one guy had a kid with an immune deficiency, it was easy to opt for the other version.


Interestingly it's always women 18 to 48 I think... Numbers are very small so maybe do like you say


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Apparently this is the new must-have for kitchen renos of the well-heeled.









La Grande Cuisine 2000


L’Atelier Paris has produces the world’s finest custom French ranges & kitchens. Contact our design team today to start building your dream kitchen.




www.leatelierparis.com





Only a 4-month waiting list...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Texas? And outcomes bout the same... I've followed the cases for over a year...


Although our Governor no longer has a mask mandate in place, most Texans continue to wear masks when in public places, Some even wear when walking outside in the neighborhood but I see no need for that, I just keep a respectful distance from others when out and about in my neighborhood. Walking a mile per day has helped immensely post COVID.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Apparently this is the new must-have for kitchen renos of the well-heeled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I'm hungry now. I suppose the target buyers are those who already have stoves that are working well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Interestingly it's always women 18 to 48 I think... Numbers are very small so maybe do like you say


I'll keep an eye open for more info. In a CDC press call that just finished, I _thought_ I heard that it might've been correlated with oral contraceptives. Thrombocytopenia has a lot of potential causes already, so this'll be complicated, but that's what the pros are paid to assess so I'll wait and go back to my javascript.

edit - Youtube link to the CDC's media call-in this morning (what serves as a press conference these days) :


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> But I'm hungry now. I suppose the target buyers are those who already have stoves that are working well.


As someone once observed, "The more expensive the stove, the less likely it will be used."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Apparently this is the new must-have for kitchen renos of the well-heeled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooooh!

That four-basket fryer (edit - steamer?) on the side is kinda over the top, but I'd love to have knobs on the near side of the cooktop again. I was surprised how rare that configuration is at Lowe's.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Ooooooooh!
> 
> That four-basket fryer (edit - steamer?) on the side is kinda over the top, but I'd love to have knobs on the near side of the cooktop again. I was surprised how rare that configuration is at Lowe's.


Did you notice the Tiffany version was the most expensive? Just like the OP...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did you notice the Tiffany version was the most expensive? Just like the OP...
> 
> View attachment 15824144


Talk about limiting your kitchen decoration options...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did you notice the Tiffany version was the most expensive? Just like the OP...
> 
> View attachment 15824144


La Cornu?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Man, I've been dining inside since MAY/JUNE. Still freaks me out how different experiences have been.


I haven't had anything but take out since mid-February 2020. Many restaurants that are still operating in my area have been violating COVID precautions throughout after the sheriff said he wasn't going to enforce them.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Elsewhere in Watches&Wonders-land, Nomos added their new movement to their Metro range. Sure is a nice-looking design, IMO.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> La Cornu?


Beats the heck outta me. All this stuff might as well be in (fill in blank with your favorite dead language)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Although our Governor no longer has a mask mandate in place, most Texans continue to wear masks when in public places, Some even wear when walking outside in the neighborhood but I see no need for that, I just keep a respectful distance from others when out and about in my neighborhood. Walking a mile per day has helped immensely post COVID.


Good hope you back on bike soon. Post pandemic research I'm interested in. What helped and what did not. Surface cleaning has proven to have been useless for example. 
SC no mandate.. Charleston does. 
I should have worked on my probability models  too lazy.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Baby girl wanted a stingray bracelet with rainbow string. Baby girl gets whatever baby girl wants. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!
You could probably sell these for more than the straps in the right market...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> might need a good lawyer then. Are you available Sapp? SaM?
> 
> It's called PPO/TPO here.


Hang on a second...

Aren't *you* a good lawyer?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, that I did
> View attachment 15823749
> 
> 
> ...


You're getting pretty good at this photography thing Richard...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Hang on a second...
> 
> Aren't *you* a good lawyer?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


An attorney was working late one night in his office when, suddenly, Satan appeared before him. The Devil made him an offer. "I will make it so you win every case that you try for the rest of your life. Your clients will worship you, your colleagues will be in awe, and you will make enormous amounts of money. But, in return, you must give me your soul, your wife's soul, the souls of your children, your parents, grandparents, and those of all the your friends." The lawyer thought about it for a moment, then asked, "But what's the catch?"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I was the kid who walked away.


...after the future Mrs BT instead.

Wise choice...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Hang on a second...
> 
> Aren't *you* a good lawyer?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


you know what they say: a lawyer who lawyers for himself has a fool for a client.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice weather in the 'hood for the anniversary.










And Spring has sprung!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

From TRF. Ngl, I like the TT ExpI. The new DJ fluted dial looks great in blue. The jubilee is what the Skydweller should've always had as the businessman traveler's watch (but again, I'm classing this as a sales booster).





New releases 2021 actual pics - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


New releases 2021 actual pics Rolex General Discussion



www.rolexforums.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

2nd dose Moderna today. Hope it is as easy as the first. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> you know what they say: a lawyer who lawyers for himself has a fool for a client.


And a fool for a lawyer as well.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> From TRF. Ngl, I like the TT ExpI. The new DJ fluted dial looks great in blue. The jubilee is what the Skydweller should've always had as the businessman traveler's watch (but again, I'm classing this as a sales booster).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the fluted skydweller bezel a little too much? Dunno

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> From TRF. Ngl, I like the TT ExpI. The new DJ fluted dial looks great in blue. The jubilee is what the Skydweller should've always had as the businessman traveler's watch (but again, I'm classing this as a sales booster).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size is the wrist?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> From TRF. Ngl, I like the TT ExpI. The new DJ fluted dial looks great in blue. The jubilee is what the Skydweller should've always had as the businessman traveler's watch (but again, I'm classing this as a sales booster).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GF

Man, the Rolex-spec'd shop lighting is so damned yellow... Fixing the color cast makes the SkyD look like a steel watch again.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> What size is the wrist?


Dunno, but maybe even skinnier than mine. Nobody in that thread seems to know.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Is the fluted skydweller bezel a little too much? Dunno
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's big, isn't it? But it's also one of the controls for setting the watch, so I don't know if they'd change it to a smooth bezel and make it less grippy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Fluted bezel and jubilee should always go together. Same for smooth bezel and oyster. Or at least these two pairs look good together.

Dunno if i am just used to the SkyD in oyster as i dont like the SkyD pics above.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Dunno, but maybe even skinnier than mine. Nobody in that thread seems to know.


Just asked because they all look huge and the Skydweller looks comically so.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Just asked because they all look huge and the Skydweller looks comically so.


Agreed. The DJ36 looks like a DJ4_3_.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Agreed. The DJ36 looks like a DJ4_3_.


If that was my wrist I would be looking at 34mil watches.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> From TRF. Ngl, I like the TT ExpI. The new DJ fluted dial looks great in blue. The jubilee is what the Skydweller should've always had as the businessman traveler's watch (but again, I'm classing this as a sales booster).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of them are too big imo

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> What size is the wrist?


Mini or maybe that was her dress 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> All of them are too big imo
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I make you right there.

Why would you want a watch that wore you? There are plenty of good looking pieces out there in 33 or 34mil.

One of my regrets is that I have never been able to buy a Calatrava because they look too small on me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> If that was my wrist I would be looking at 34mil watches.


That's why I appreciate Rolex not abandoning the 32-36 bracket, too. 41s are pretty big on me, 34 is serviceable; but unlike many other brands, I could get something in the 36-38 range that looks like a regular ol' men's watch instead of a feminized heavy bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> That's why I appreciate Rolex not abandoning the 32-36 bracket, too. 41s are pretty big on me, 34 is serviceable; but unlike many other brands, I could get something in the 36-38 range that looks like a regular ol' men's watch instead of a feminized heavy bracelet.


Indeed.

I think that we get too caught up in case sizes in relation to men's or women's watches, if you have a small wrist wear a small watch, it works for trousers after all.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I think that we get too caught up in case sizes in relation to men's or women's watches, if you have a small wrist wear a small watch, it works for trousers after all.


I forget who said it, but it went like, "Do you walk into a shoe store, your feet are a size 9, and the clerk says, 'Here, try on a size 13, they're the trend these days.'? No? Of course not."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Elsewhere in Watches&Wonders-land, Nomos added their new movement to their Metro range. Sure is a nice-looking design, IMO.
> View attachment 15824229


The wire lugs ruins it for me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> The wire lugs ruins it for me b


I'm okay with 'em. I think I like these better than the long "plate cutout" (?) lugs on their Tangente series. We might go take a look when (if) we start shopping.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> 2nd dose Moderna today. Hope it is as easy as the first.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Don't make any plans for tomorrow just in case you spend 30-36 hours thinking you're going to have to get better to die. Just sayin ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Don't make any plans for tomorrow just in case you spend 30-36 hours thinking you're going to have to get better to die. Just sayin ...


Second dose Oxford on Friday.

Dose one I was in bed for a day fully flued up, hopefully dose two will be ok.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> What size is the wrist?


I'm guessing 5.75"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I'm guessing 5.75"


Looks about right, same size as my wife and she wears 28mil watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> All of them are too big imo
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Second dose Oxford on Friday.
> 
> Dose one I was in bed for a day fully flued up, hopefully dose two will be ok.


That you got a brisk reaction from the first dose is a strong indicator that you had a previous COVID infection. I too was in bed the next day after my first shot. When I had my second shot last week the nurse who administered it said her experience with similar circumstances was the second shot was milder than the first. Boy, was she wrong in my instance. The first 6-8 hours were nothing special but after the initial calm, the next 36 hours was accompanied with malaise, fever, sweating and nasty headache. And then the misery was gone.

Good luck and don't allow what I just said to dissuade you from getting the second shot. Just do it!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> That you got a brisk reaction from the first dose is a strong indicator that you had a previous COVID infection. I too was in bed the next day after my first shot. When I had my second shot last week the nurse who administered it said her experience with similar circumstances was the second shot was milder than the first. Boy, was she wrong in my instance. The first 6-8 hours were nothing special but after the initial calm, the next 36 hours was accompanied with malaise, fever, sweating and nasty headache. And then the misery was gone.
> 
> Good luck and don't allow what I just said to dissuade you from getting the second shot. Just do it!


Trust me nothing would dissuade me...... bring it on and get it out of the way.....bring on my little "Let me get on a plane" COVID passport so I can bloody well go on holiday again.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Morning!


Really need to see a head to head of this watch and the new bluesy. Blue heavy accents are about the only way I can tolerate two-tone.

Damn, now imagine that new explorer with a deep blue dial and that TT bezel and bracelet.....fuuuuuuuu


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> you know what they say: a lawyer who lawyers for himself has a fool for a client.


We heard this day 1 of Criminal Law!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> I haven't had anything but take out since mid-February 2020. Many restaurants that are still operating in my area have been violating COVID precautions throughout after the sheriff said he wasn't going to enforce them.
> View attachment 15824247


We've been eating indoors since April 2020... Numbers never were any crazier than anywhere else.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, just arrived home after 5.25 hours of scheduled tests at hospital. I deserve a sandwich and a nap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Told Mrs BT I would be back out was just gonna buy 3 rolexes and out. 
I like the owner talk to him when I'm down. Brutal honesty... 10 names for every watch. Tt 36mm enough requests for 3 years already. 
Silver Tudors there for buying.. Actually looked pretty good. 
I think the last 5 rolexes I've bought have come from DSW. Done.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> If that was my wrist I would be looking at 34mil watches.


if that was my wrist I would be looking at a sex change procedure ;-)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> if that was my wrist I would be looking at a sex change procedure ;-)


I'm gonna get me some wrist reduction surgery so I can wear a 39mm Explorer 1.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm gonna get me some wrist reduction surgery so I can wear a 39mm Explorer 1.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've got one and it is just fine once you get used to it.

36mil.......no chance.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> if that was my wrist I would be looking at a sex change procedure ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm gonna get me some wrist reduction surgery so I can wear a 39mm Explorer 1.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al you need to make a major fashion statement and buy the new and improved 36mm Explorer that might even have 19mm lug width. Seriously though even Andre the Giant could wear a 39mm Explorer.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is it right you wear a 39mm Explorer Andre??


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Really need to see a head to head of this watch and the new bluesy. Blue heavy accents are about the only way I can tolerate two-tone.
> 
> Damn, now imagine that new explorer with a deep blue dial and that TT bezel and bracelet.....fuuuuuuuu


So, in full disclosure, I like the new Bluesy better. And I think at full MSRP, the Bluesy is a better buy.

However, we paid $6.5K for this from DavidSW.

The Bluesy, even on the secondary market, is twice that price for the outgoing model and 3 times that price for the current. I just can't justify THAT much of a price difference for the Rolex over the Omega. When things are remotely close, I'll almost always default to the Crown.

But in this case? I couldn't justify the difference.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Elsewhere in Watches&Wonders-land, Nomos added their new movement to their Metro range. Sure is a nice-looking design, IMO.
> View attachment 15824229


Very clean, I think a lot of designers.e.g. Architects would like that. I was reading about a famous Aussie architect and he wears a Mondaine Railway watch because of the clean design.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

An uncharacteristically cool and cloudy day today.

Happy speedy Tuesday


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Elsewhere in Watches&Wonders-land, Nomos added their new movement to their Metro range. Sure is a nice-looking design, IMO.
> View attachment 15824229


I find this to be lovely. I know that there's not a lot of NOMOS love from OoO, but I love this piece just as I do many of their pieces.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> I've got one and it is just fine once you get used to it.
> 
> 36mil.......no chance.


You've got what? The watch or wrist reduction surgery?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> An attorney was working late one night in his office when, suddenly, Satan appeared before him. The Devil made him an offer. "I will make it so you win every case that you try for the rest of your life. Your clients will worship you, your colleagues will be in awe, and you will make enormous amounts of money. But, in return, you must give me your soul, your wife's soul, the souls of your children, your parents, grandparents, and those of all the your friends." The lawyer thought about it for a moment, then asked, "But what's the catch?"


LOL. Be careful, there's plenty of lawyers around these parts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Very clean, I think a lot of designers.e.g. Architects would like that. I was reading about a famous Aussie architect and he wears a Mondaine Railway watch because of the clean design.


Don't listen too much to architects. They're all about the form. No function, no engineering.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I find this to be lovely. I know that there's not a lot of NOMOS love from OoO, but I love this piece just as I do many of their pieces.


They needed fresh expectations when I went to see them. Rolex/GS/etc feel like dense nuggets of metal and sit closely on the wrist. Nomoses are much lighter and thinner, and they don't have much fancy dial treatment, so the first impression is like, "Huh? That's it?" It's such a different approach that they can be off-putting if you're accustomed to heavier watches.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Be careful, there's plenty of lawyers around these parts.


This is why I chose to become a deal/transactional attorney &#8230; doing my best to stay away from litigating!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> They needed fresh expectations when I went to see them. Rolex/GS/etc feel like dense nuggets of metal and sit closely on the wrist. Nomoses are much lighter and thinner, and they don't have much fancy dial treatment, so the first impression is like, "Huh? That's it?" It's such a different approach that they can be off-putting if you're accustomed to heavier watches.


I love NOMOS as a brand. I love the style. I love the fit of the cases. I love that they eschew a lot of the traditional watchmaking butt huffery as well.

They just have one serious flaw. Incredibly easy to magnetize. A watch winder will magnetize a NOMOS over night, almost. If they fix that, I'll buy another one in a second. But I wasn't a fan of consistently having to demagnetize not one but three different NOMOS watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I love NOMOS as a brand. I love the style. I love the fit of the cases. I love that they eschew a lot of the traditional watchmaking butt huffery as well.
> 
> They just have one serious flaw. *Incredibly easy to magnetize. *A watch winder will magnetize a NOMOS over night, almost. If they fix that, I'll buy another one in a second. But I wasn't a fan of consistently having to demagnetize not one but three different NOMOS watches.


That's the consistent caveat that I always hear about Nomos. And I've got four strong speaker magnets in my laptop (two on each side) that can stop my Swatch quartz if I set it on them, so I wonder how quickly they'll affect a Nomos. (I should start testing my other watches' timekeeping to see if they're still unchanged)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Big Al you need to make a major fashion statement and buy the new and improved 36mm Explorer that might even have 19mm lug width. Seriously though even Andre the Giant could wear a 39mm Explorer.


I would but I got my eye on the palm fronds. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That's the consistent caveat that I always hear about Nomos. And I've got four strong speaker magnets in my laptop (two on each side) that can stop my Swatch quartz if I set it on them, so I wonder how quickly they'll affect a Nomos. (I should start testing my other watches' timekeeping to see if they're still unchanged)


I would be it would be quite quick, lol. If Wolf watch winders can do it very easily, stronger magnets for sure will.

With that said, the NOMOS watches were conversation pieces more than any Omega, Rolex, or Grand Seiko I've ever had. People love them. They are very fun.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

yngrshr said:


> I love NOMOS as a brand. I love the style. I love the fit of the cases. I love that they eschew a lot of the traditional watchmaking butt huffery as well.
> 
> They just have one serious flaw. Incredibly easy to magnetize. A watch winder will magnetize a NOMOS over night, almost. If they fix that, I'll buy another one in a second. But I wasn't a fan of consistently having to demagnetize not one but three different NOMOS watches.


Not much to worry about here with magnetism.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Good hope you back on bike soon. Post pandemic research I'm interested in. What helped and what did not. Surface cleaning has proven to have been useless for example.
> SC no mandate.. Charleston does.
> I should have worked on my probability models  too lazy.


Gf

Getting hot during day here...mayor announced no longer mask mandate outside.. Course most ignoring anyway.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Getting hot during day here...mayor announced no longer mask mandate outside.. Course most ignoring anyway.


My uni just extended our "now normal" work routines until 1 November.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My newest Filipino watch


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't listen too much to architects. They're all about the form. No function, no engineering.


No offence intended to any architects in the room, as I'm sure there are many who are very talented artists, but the limited exposure I've had to them indicates I am yet to meet a good one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> No offence intended to any architects in the room, as I'm sure there are many who are very talented artists, but the limited exposure I've had to them indicates I am yet to meet a good one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Very true. However, there are a few that stand out. I had the pleasure of meeting and working on projects designed by architect Gods the likes of Kenzo Tange, Norman Foster and Philip Cox. Titans of the industry.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> No offence intended to any architects in the room, as I'm sure there are many who are very talented artists, but the limited exposure I've had to them indicates I am yet to meet a good one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


care to define good?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I'm guessing 5.75"


Somehow even the two Datejusts looked humongous on that wrist...and I thought I looked bad enough wearing the P01.

That dude should be trying out 34mm watches only.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> care to define good?


Can't really.
Unlike Sir Dog, I've never met a good one.
The only ones I've had the displeasure of working with had total disregard for mundane concerns such as budget or the wishes of the client.

For example:
When we renovated a 2 story house, the brief was gut the interior and maximise the use of space under the existing roof line, which we wanted to keep because of its unique style.

The architect designed a glass walkway that went *around the outside *of the roof *above* the roofline to link all the centrally placed rooms.

Problems included that the entire walkway was visible from the street with no allowance for any shading or privacy, (Bedrooms and a bathroom so we didn't want to be on show), north facing, so it would be impossible to keep cool in summer, and the custom glass cost alone was nearly double the entire project budget.

It did look spectacular however in the renders...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> The wire lugs ruins it for me.


Somehow Nomos never did anything for me. Tried them out a few times when I was starting the journey down this rabbit hole (read money pit) of a hobby but never liked any of them to pull the trigger.

Casework is too simple and offered nothing interesting in terms of design and workmanship, movements that pretends to be well finished but aren't really any better than Grand Seiko.

Above is my honest opinion of them.

Their "CLUB CAMPUS NEOMATIK 39" I believe is the cheapest offering with the DW3001 movement and a decent WR rating, and it retails for $3k yet only comes on a nylon strap.

And while their movements may look "impressive" to some, I never understood their reluctance to use variable inertia balance wheels*, as opposed to a regulator, even on their movements that employs a full balance bridge. I thick of this as a pathetic attempt to create an artificial "separation" from their lower-priced models.

*They reserve the use of variable inertia balance wheels to their DUW2001 & 1001 movements only, and these are only used in their high dollar models. Think $150k...

By comparison a Rolex Oyster Perpetual or a Tudor with an in-house movement is an absolute bargain.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Can't really.
> Unlike Sir Dog, I've never met a good one.
> The only ones I've had the displeasure of working with had total disregard for mundane concerns such as budget or the wishes of the client.
> 
> ...


Come to think of it, I've never met an architect that I like either! 

I had forgotten but a few years ago I was thinking of renovating a house and hired an architect to help. He dropped by and we had a good chat about what I wanted done and then left. A few weeks later I got a bill for 2.5 k USD. I contacted him and said that I had not received any drawings etc. A few days later I received a few drawings that my youngest could have done on one of our computers. I paid the bill but felt violated. This was from a well established architect! Maybe there's room for another #metoo campaign against architects


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Omega is finally toning it down with the commemorative LEs. Another release for the Tokyo Olympics


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Come to think of it, I've never met an architect that I like either!
> 
> I had forgotten but a few years ago I was thinking of renovating a house and hired an architect to help. He dropped by and we had a good chat about what I wanted done and then left. A few weeks later I got a bill for 2.5 k USD. I contacted him and said that I had not received any drawings etc. A few days later I received a few drawings that my youngest could have done on one of our computers. I paid the bill but felt violated. This was from a well established architect! Maybe there's room for another #metoo campaign against architects


I got a bill for $15k for the above abomination. Still haven't paid it, and never will...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Casework is too simple and offered nothing interesting in terms of design and workmanship, movements that pretends to be well finished but aren't really any better than Grand Seiko.
> ....
> By comparison a Rolex Oyster Perpetual or a Tudor with an in-house movement is an absolute bargain.


I agree, because it didn't help Nomos that this shop is also a GS AD and had a case full of GSes six feet closer to the front door.

Like yngrshr said, the sooner Nomos upgrades to nonferrous escapements, the better. I wonder if they have the capital to invest in the necessary machinery to do it themselves (they take such pride in in-house) or if they'll need to contract the work elsewhere.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Come to think of it, I've never met an architect that I like either!
> 
> I had forgotten but a few years ago I was thinking of renovating a house and hired an architect to help. He dropped by and we had a good chat about what I wanted done and then left. A few weeks later I got a bill for 2.5 k USD. I contacted him and said that I had not received any drawings etc. A few days later I received a few drawings that my youngest could have done on one of our computers. I paid the bill but felt violated. This was from a well established architect! Maybe there's room for another #metoo campaign against architects


We had a much simpler task in renovating our condo, and all we needed was the contractor. I'm positive that if we also employed an architect it would've cost twice as much, eating away even more equity.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I got a bill for $15k for the above abomination. Still haven't paid it, and never will...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


But, but, but... If you don't pay him, he won't do the work!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

just got the 2nd stab of Pfizer.

Two weeks wait and then... party time!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Can't really.
> Unlike Sir Dog, I've never met a good one.
> The only ones I've had the displeasure of working with had total disregard for mundane concerns such as budget or the wishes of the client.
> 
> ...


You have to pay for iconic...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF was both surprised and pleased.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF was both surprised and pleased.
> 
> View attachment 15826257


Who sent her those?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF liked this angle more... Not a big fan of red roses. I told them not to include any but the message got lost in the order...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. Be careful, there's plenty of lawyers around these parts.


This guy walked into a bar and shouted for all to hear, "Lawyers are ASSHOLES!"

A man in the back of the bar stood up and shouted back at him "I take exception to that statement and I resent it greatly!"

The first guy said "Are you a Lawyer?"

The man replied "No I'm an Ass hole!"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> just got the 2nd stab of Pfizer.
> 
> Two weeks wait and then... party time!


congrats


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Want to hear something appalling?

Our car insurance premium just _doubled_ with our move to NYC! No accidents, no claims, no nothing.

And then let's add the monthly cost of the garage...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> just got the 2nd stab of Pfizer.
> 
> Two weeks wait and then... party time!


Vegas, baby!

Jman, that was for you too...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> just got the 2nd stab of Pfizer.
> 
> Two weeks wait and then... party time!


I got the letter today. First shot on the 26th of April and second on the 19th of July. AstraZeneca

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Want to hear something appalling?
> 
> Our car insurance premium just _doubled_ with our move to NYC! No accidents, no claims, no nothing.
> 
> ...


Well, the insurance company is just playing the odds, and in Vegas terms, they're the "house"...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I got the letter today. First shot on the 26th of April and second on the 19th of July. AstraZeneca
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I thought they paused the Astra Zeneca?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I got the letter today. First shot on the 26th of April and second on the 19th of July. AstraZeneca
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


not to rain on your parade bro, but what's the deal with AZ and blood clotting? The incidents in Europe?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> not to rain on your parade bro, but what's the deal with AZ and blood clotting? The incidents in Europe?


I believe it's the J&J that's experiencing the blood clotting problems. Hadn't heard that for AZ...

Here's in the US, they've seen 6 incidents with over 6 million shots administered. "Out of an abundance of caution..."


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> not to rain on your parade bro, but what's the deal with AZ and blood clotting? The incidents in Europe?


One case in about every million.

Lot less than with long haul flights.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> not to rain on your parade bro, but what's the deal with AZ and blood clotting? The incidents in Europe?


I've heard the most about the J&J clotting since it's local (and that's the shots that MrsBS and I got), but the first snippets I've gotten are that it might affect people with a blood condition called thrombocytopenia, which is a low platelet count.

It's also treatable, but NOT like a typically encountered blood clot, so a treatment that would work for a typical leg thrombosis would be a bad thing. CDC/FDA says they'll have a conference call for healthcare providers tomorrow to make sure they all know treatment guidance.

Coworker who's former Navy doc said in a text:
"So this could be <guessing> an underlying condition that could be exacerbated perhaps by prior covid exposure that has lead to inflammation on the blood vessels from the attachment of the virus? (Like the lung tissue) which leads to the formation of tiny clots... And thus the increased risk being present in the population... Vs. The vaccine itself?"

So far with J&J, it's six cases out of 7 million doses, so it's literally a one-in-a-million occurrence that could've easily not showed up in clinical trials. Like how a new car model might have teething problems in its first year or two of production.

Was it a good idea to _pause_ doses? .... I don't think so. It's creating a panic (coworker's wife already canceled her J&J appointment) which, with people going unvaxed for longer, is likely to cause more hospitalizations and deaths.

At any rate, new guidelines will be issued, and distribution protocols will be updated. Screening questionnaires will have thrombocytopenia and other conditions added, and we now know what other effects to keep an eye out for post-vaxxing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> One case in about every million.
> 
> *Lot less than with long haul flights.*


Wow, that's a shocker of a perspective. I'll borrow it if you don't mind.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe it's the J&J that's experiencing the blood clotting problems. Hadn't heard that for AZ...
> 
> Here's in the US, they've seen 6 incidents with over 6 million shots administered. "Out of an abundance of caution..."


it's similar if not actually the same -





__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Wow, that's a shocker of a perspective. I'll borrow it if you don't mind.


Borrow ahead, the stats come from a specialist who posts on YouTube.

A friend of mine in his 20's died from a clot after a long haul flight.

But you must also take into account the number of the million who would have died of COVID if they hadn't had the vaccine.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Hahaha @ how the link came through in Pong's post:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Borrow ahead, the stats come from a specialist who posts on YouTube.
> 
> A friend of mine in his 20's died from a clot after a long haul flight.
> 
> *But you must also take into account the number of the million who would have died of COVID if they hadn't had the vaccine.*


Yup. This blog post says in part, "The result of this decision is sure to be a lower number of people vaccinated, over a longer period of time. We know that will cause more COVID deaths. By contrast, just one death is currently associated with this vaccine. It's unpleasant to measure one set of deaths against another, but that's precisely what must be done in a public health crisis. If we were able to vaccinate all of the US with the J&J vaccine, we would currently expect to see about 330 issues with blood clots. Meanwhile, more than 560,000 Americans have lost their lives to COVID already, *with 330 more being killed by COVID every few hours*."

It's frustrating to imagine how this is likely to play out, especially because we now know what to look for _and_ that it's treatable if caught. Using the "new car model" analogy again, it's like we already have a mechanics' tech bulletin that says what to fix.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. This blog post says in part, "The result of this decision is sure to be a lower number of people vaccinated, over a longer period of time. We know that will cause more COVID deaths. By contrast, just one death is currently associated with this vaccine. It's unpleasant to measure one set of deaths against another, but that's precisely what must be done in a public health crisis. If we were able to vaccinate all of the US with the J&J vaccine, we would currently expect to see about 330 issues with blood clots. Meanwhile, more than 560,000 Americans have lost their lives to COVID already, *with 330 more being killed by COVID every few hours*."
> 
> It's frustrating to imagine how this is likely to play out, especially because we now know what to look for _and_ that it's treatable if caught. Using the "new car model" analogy again, it's like we already have a mechanics' tech bulletin that says what to fix.


No medicine is 100% safe, a simple aspirin or Paracetomol can cause sever side effects, you have to assess the risk compared to benefits.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another item from the "She throws like a girl." Department:

North Texas' Hope Trautwein strikes out all 21 batters in historic perfect game

And all that on just 78 pitches! Oh my effing gawd...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another item from the "She throws like a girl." Department:
> 
> North Texas' Hope Trautwein strikes out all 21 batters in historic perfect game
> 
> ...


Wow --

I just know that if someone asks me to go play softball with the girls, I should be very afraid.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Something from the "It's a real shame." Department.

It's a real shame she doesn't have a pretty smile to go with the rest of her looks...










She can use some dressing tips too...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Wow --
> 
> I just know that if someone asks me to go play softball with the girls, I should be very afraid.


Yeah, I remember some "girl" struck out Reggie Jackson. That ball gets over to you quick from just 43 ft. away...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> just got the 2nd stab of Pfizer.
> 
> Two weeks wait and then... party time!


That's the spirit!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Want to hear something appalling?
> 
> Our car insurance premium just _doubled_ with our move to NYC! No accidents, no claims, no nothing.
> 
> ...


I repeat... Fleeing the big cities they are..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I got the letter today. First shot on the 26th of April and second on the 19th of July. AstraZeneca
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


And none of that given here :-(


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hard not to love WY course MT already there








New Wyoming law allows drivers to take home roadkill, prepare it for dinner


If you hit it, you can eat it.




nypost.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe it's the J&J that's experiencing the blood clotting problems. Hadn't heard that for AZ...
> 
> Here's in the US, they've seen 6 incidents with over 6 million shots administered. "Out of an abundance of caution..."


AZ in Europe was first couple weeks ago..

I hate that phrase


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> AZ in Europe was first couple weeks ago..
> 
> I hate that phrase


Gf almost as much as it is what it is


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

J&J it is shame 1 woman died another critical... But the pause will enable antivaxxers


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I repeat... Fleeing the big cities they are..


Chatham County is full... sorry...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Think I ended this thread 








Buying a Rolex just for the sake of having a Rolex.


I’ve made it known I can’t right now afford a Rolex but those that do did you buy your first because you liked it or just bought it for having the name on the dial? I like the Sub, Daytona and every other hard to get SS model. But if I ever got the funds I’d probably go for a standard OP 41mm...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> not to rain on your parade bro, but what's the deal with AZ and blood clotting? The incidents in Europe?





BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe it's the J&J that's experiencing the blood clotting problems. Hadn't heard that for AZ...
> 
> Here's in the US, they've seen 6 incidents with over 6 million shots administered. "Out of an abundance of caution..."


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


How's your eye feeling?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> How's your eye feeling?


Thanks for asking! Feels fine, if only I could see.

No, it's good. Still dilated but that should be gone by tonight. Vision should settle down in a few days, but already my new eye is better for distance than the unchanged eye with a contact lens. Close-up vision of the new eye not good. They'll do the other eye next week in a way to compensate.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks for asking! Feels fine, if only I could see.
> 
> No, it's good. Still dilated but that should be gone by tonight. Vision should settle down in a few days, but already my new eye is better for distance than the unchanged eye with a contact lens. Close-up vision of the new eye not good. They'll do the other eye next week in a way to compensate.


Draw an X over the eye to be done.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


I've never had a problem with birth control.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I've never had a problem with birth control.


Gf

Actually not with smoking either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Actually not with smoking either.


Gf 
Nor AZ either

Hmm


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks for asking! Feels fine, if only I could see.


LOL

Sounds like a Bob Hope or Phyllis Diller line.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks for asking! Feels fine, if only I could see.
> 
> No, it's good. Still dilated but that should be gone by tonight. Vision should settle down in a few days, but already my new eye is better for distance than the unchanged eye with a contact lens. Close-up vision of the new eye not good. They'll do the other eye next week in a way to compensate.


My experience was very similar; they clear up spectacularly. Near focus does suffer (readers necessary) but still benefits greatly from the increased clarity and volume of light, color sensitivity.

Just take it easy ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Draw an X over the eye to be done.


That's what they did . Actually a P. Not sure why a P.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Omega is finally toning it down with the commemorative LEs. Another release for the Tokyo Olympics
> View attachment 15825894


It's beautiful.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That's what they did . Actually a P. Not sure why a P.


Peni$?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That's what they did . Actually a P. Not sure why a P.


Being a serial self-injury specialist, I've seen the "P" 4, maybe 5 times: "Procedure."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Being a serial self-injury specialist, I've seen the "P" 4, maybe 5 times: "Procedure."


Ahhhh, to help make sure that they don't do the wrong eye, I'll bet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Ahhhh, to help make sure that they don't do the wrong eye, I'll bet.


Yes. Implant lenses used in cataract surgery are very specifically cut, shaped for exactly the eye that was laser-mapped for that procedure. When both eyes are getting implants, they are done one-at-a-time, usually two weeks apart.

👀


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Peni$?


Yikes. Are you okay BT?

No, I didn't see any of those while I was there. And I was awake the entire time.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. Implant lenses used in cataract surgery are very specifically cut, shaped for exactly the eye that was laser-mapped for that procedure. When both eyes are getting implants, they are done one-at-a-time, usually two weeks apart.


Mine will be one week apart. So I'm quite pleased.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yikes. Are you okay BT?
> 
> No, I didn't see any of those while I was there. And I was awake the entire time.


Missing my 5 o'clock beer :-(


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> J&J it is shame 1 woman died another critical... But the pause will enable antivaxxers


One of the first things done for me when I was hospitalized with COVID19 is I was placed on an anticoagulant sine blood clots have been well recognized as part of COVID. When I signed up for my two COVID vaccines, I knew there was a very slight risk of having such an event occur as the result of the vaccine. However I was more than willing to trade off the slight risk for the benefit of immunization.

In reality the risk is infinitesimally small. In fact there have been rare deaths occurring as the result of seasonal flu shots! Basically we're talking about a tempest in a teapot.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Missing my 5 o'clock beer :-(


Gf

Actually drank up my 6 month supply... Time to restock.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. Implant lenses used in cataract surgery are very specifically cut, shaped for exactly the eye that was laser-mapped for that procedure. When both eyes are getting implants, they are done one-at-a-time, usually two weeks apart.
> 
> 👀


My mom photoshopped a pair of images to show the differences in her eyes in between cataract procedures. I posted it a couple months ago, and I can reupload it when I get back to my laptop.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Agree 


5959HH said:


> One of the first things done for me when I was hospitalized with COVID19 is I was placed on an anticoagulant sine blood clots have been well recognized as part of COVID. When I signed up for my two COVID vaccines, I knew there was a very slight risk of having such an event occur as the result of the vaccine. However I was more than willing to trade off the slight risk for the benefit of immunization.
> 
> In reality the risk is infinitesimally small. In fact there have been rare deaths occurring as the result of seasonal flu shots! Basically we're talking about a tempest in a teapot.


But any antivaxxer worth a flip would say tell that to the woman who died.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> I thought they paused the Astra Zeneca?


Not for oldies over 65 (I qualified in Feb). My guess is that's a normal retirement age so if we go it's a win win for the government: they keep my retirement funds and won't have to pay for my old age aches and pains 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> not to rain on your parade bro, but what's the deal with AZ and blood clotting? The incidents in Europe?


I'll let you know if I get one and survive

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Draw an X over the eye to be done.


Precisely that is done in the OR with at least one timeout prior to the procedure to confirm the appropriate operation and eye. Very big deal.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Missing my 5 o'clock beer :-(


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Actually drank up my 6 month supply... Time to restock.


Beer don't keep well for 6 months so just as well you drank it all ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Beer don't keep well for 6 months so just as well you drank it all ;-)


Especially Guinness.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Especially Guinness.


#Godfrey. But Ardbeg never gets stale!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Back in the day when a nice smile mattered less...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's beautiful.


+1


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Actually drank up my 6 month supply... Time to restock.


It didn't occur to you in that six-month period to go and buy at least another six pack?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Precisely that is done in the OR with at least one timeout prior to the procedure to confirm the appropriate operation and eye. Very big deal.


Yes, it's worth it even if they draw a peni$ on your forehead, right BT?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Vegas, baby!
> 
> Jman, that was for you too...


I could do Vegas


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Beer don't keep well for 6 months so just as well you drank it all ;-)


My thoughts exactly... Canned best for that but still.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> It didn't occur to you in that six-month period to go and buy at least another six pack?


Mrs BT already a little concerned with my stockpiles... She worries what kids gkids think... I'll let it lie there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, it's worth it even if they draw a peni$ on your forehead, right BT?


Right.. Ask 59, they draw shyte all over you while under, laff their ass off and then erase it before waking you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Right.. Ask 59, they draw shyte all over you while under, laff their ass off and then erase it before waking you.


Well, I would if I were them! 

Well, maybe not.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Re stockpiling
CRISIS !!!

My trantherm for cellarworthy wines is full!!

just recieved 2 good bottles of napa cab and had to put them in the daily drinker transtherm

feck

what to do?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Re stockpiling
> CRISIS !!!
> 
> My trantherm for cellarworthy wines is full!!
> ...


I know, right? I just ordered 4 bottles of Amarone and have no place to put them!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Right.. Ask 59, they draw shyte all over you while under, laff their ass off and then erase it before waking you.


We would joke around in OR's but nothing said regarding patients. Once I heard a story of disparaging remarks made about a morbidity obese woman while under anesthesia as I recall, and when she awoke she informed the surgeon she heard everything that was said. We frequently engaged in lighthearted banter in the OR but were careful about what was said.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> We would joke around in OR's but nothing said regarding patients. Once I heard a story of disparaging remarks made about a morbidity obese woman while under anesthesia as I recall, and when she awoke she informed the surgeon she heard everything that was said. We frequently engaged in lighthearted banter in the OR but were careful about what was said.


i remembered much of my first colonscopy... nurses didn't believe me until I gave them some quotes. all good nothing about me or my arse.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I know, right? I just ordered 4 bottles of Amarone and have no place to put them!!!


not good.
GF got some space in her cellar?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> i remembered much of my first colonscopy... nurses didn't believe me until I gave them some quotes. all good nothing about me or my arse.


they were just in awe of side opposite side of arse?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> they were just in awe of side opposite side of arse?


think more of 5 polyphs ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

5959HH said:


> We would joke around in OR's but nothing said regarding patients. Once I heard a story of disparaging remarks made about a morbidity obese woman while under anesthesia as I recall, and when she awoke she informed the surgeon she heard everything that was said. We frequently engaged in lighthearted banter in the OR but were careful about what was said.


Humor is a vital tool under potentially stressful [or present] scenarios. Docs have to be leaders and typically understand this, I'm sure. The best know just how much, when, and where the off switch is.

In my own experience, I guarantee that the cockpit door was never placed just to keep people out. Even in the days before high security risks, sound proofing would have gone a long way )

The older I get, the better I was.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I may be acquiring a new watch on Thursday. All dependent on the honoring of verbal agreements by the AD.
> 
> And no, it's not a Rolex but at least 3 Seikos will be sold to partially fund it.


Godfrey

It looks like it may be happening on Monday. I called to confirm and they only had the watch with a leather strap. I always buy my watches on steel. They panicked and sourced me one on steel for Monday.

I'm now getting excited.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

And if you haven't guessed by now what the watch is I'm blocking everyone who gets it wrong.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^then I ain't guessing


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So Moderna #2 yesterday. Arm a little more sore than the first time around. Couple Tylenol and arm is good. No other issues so far. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> ^then I ain't guessing


gf
altho I think I know


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> altho I think I know


Pump up, give it a crack!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Pump up, give it a crack!!


lol TBH I wasn't paying attn much but I'm thinking it's a Speedy of some form?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> lol TBH I wasn't paying attn much but I'm thinking it's a Speedy of some form?


gf

or was it the white smp?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Borrow ahead, the stats come from a specialist who posts on YouTube.
> 
> A friend of mine in his 20's died from a clot after a long haul flight.
> 
> But you must also take into account the number of the million who would have died of COVID if they hadn't had the vaccine.


My surgeon uncle's reasoning is quite simple. At least up that point when he got his Moderna vaccine. A lot of people he knows who didnt get vaccinated died of COVID. He has yet to hear of someone who got vaccinated and died of COVID.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Hahaha @ how the link came through in Pong's post:
> 
> View attachment 15826421


were you able to open the page?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another item from the "She throws like a girl." Department:
> 
> North Texas' Hope Trautwein strikes out all 21 batters in historic perfect game
> 
> ...


not even one ball per batter. nice.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> And none of that given here :-(
> View attachment 15826510


i suppose Sinovac and Sputnik are not available in US?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll let you know if I get one and survive
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


seriously, good luck sir.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> My surgeon uncle's reasoning is quite simple. At least up that point when he got his Moderna vaccine. A lot of people he knows who didnt get vaccinated died of COVID. He has yet to hear of someone who got vaccinated and died of COVID.


Had an interesting conversation with an artist Monday in Charleston, SC. City requires mask in store. She had hers, ours..we mentioned we were vaxxed. She initially seemed to act as if she was. (about our age). Now as a coop artist minding the store is a rotating duty. So she tried to justify (didn't owe me) that as an artist she worked isolated. I pointed out yeah but when minding the store... She said she hadn't had pneumonia vax, flu shots etc and didn't think would get this one. Then pointed out her siblings had said no vax, no Mom (97 years old) visit. IDK go figure.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> So Moderna #2 yesterday. Arm a little more sore than the first time around. Couple Tylenol and arm is good. No other issues so far.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


congrats bro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i suppose Sinovac and Sputnik are not available in US?


No ATM only Pzifer and moderna.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Guess I was way off on G's next watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> No ATM only Pzifer and moderna.


here it's just AZ and sinovac.

i bought moderna for the family. Sputnik, Pfizer, Novovax also coming.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Guess I was way off on G's next watch.


you were blocked?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> here it's just AZ and sinovac.
> 
> i bought moderna for the family. Sputnik, Pfizer, Novovax also coming.


it's "free" here and soon we will likely be giving it away to the rest of the world.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> not good.
> GF got some space in her cellar?


Of course she does!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> And if you haven't guessed by now what the watch is I'm blocking everyone who gets it wrong.


PP Calatrava? Amiright?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Guess I was way off on G's next watch.


So he blocked you?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> were you able to open the page?


Actually didn't click on it - I'll try to go back for it in the morning.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> it's "free" here and soon we will likely be giving it away to the rest of the world.


the sinovac and AZ is free here as well. Bought by government and distributed free based on a priority list. The moderna and novovax were bought by the private sector. Not sure about pfizer and sputnik (might be government also, so probably free for public but based on priority list)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> So he blocked you?


what are the clues?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> what are the clues?


It can't be a PP cala whatever like Sappie's guess because to me it looks like a mall watch and it does not come on steel.

My potential purchase is technically discontinued, a masterpiece that belongs in everyone's collection even @sportura would agree.

And it isn't a Rolex.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> It can't be a PP cala whatever like Sappie's guess because to me it looks like a mall watch and it does not come on steel.
> 
> My potential purchase is technically discontinued, a masterpiece that belongs in everyone's collection even @sportura would agree.
> 
> And it isn't a Rolex.


hmmm.

1. Not a calatrava or whatever @Sappie66 guessed
2. Does not look like a mall watch
3. In steel
4. Technically discontinued
5. A masterpiece
6. Belongs in every collection
7. Not a Rolex
8. Even @sportura would agree

my guess: 1861 speedmaster


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> hmmm.
> 
> 1. Not a calatrava or whatever @Sappie66 guessed
> 2. Does not look like a mall watch
> ...


godfrey

i got a like from sporty, and havent been blocked by G so far, so does that mean we now know the Opinion of @Galaga on Omega?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> hmmm.
> 
> 1. Not a calatrava or whatever @Sappie66 guessed
> 2. Does not look like a mall watch
> ...


We have a winner. And let me tell you one thing my Aussie brother @Dogbert_is_fat and my bestie from NYC @sportura know how to keep a secret.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> We have a winner. And let me tell you one thing my Aussie brother @Dogbert_is_fat and my bestie from NYC @sportura know how to keep a secret.


yay. What do i win? A 1861 Speedmaster? Ty bro.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> yay. What do i win? A 1861 Speedmaster? Ty bro.


You win a night out with me if you are ever in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> You win a night out with me if you are ever in Sydney, Australia.


hmm. Was there about two years ago and my daughter wants to visit again. Lemme see.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> hmm. Was there about two years ago and my daughter wants to visit again. Lemme see.


Bring a Rolex or two. I may still have a couple of Seikos to trade.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Bring a Rolex or two. I may still have a couple of Seikos to trade.


a Rolex for a Seiko? How much cash do i add?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> a Rolex for a Seiko? How much cash do i add?


Rolex, shmolex! especially when you are about to buy an icon and the most famous watch ever made.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Rolex, shmolex! especially when you are about to buy an icon and the most famous watch ever made.


Mickey Mouse Ingersoll?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But, but, but... If you don't pay him, he won't do the work!


That's the desired outcome...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You have to pay for moronic...


FIFY...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> It looks like it may be happening on Monday. I called to confirm and they only had the watch with a leather strap. I always buy my watches on steel. They panicked and sourced me one on steel for Monday.
> 
> I'm now getting excited.


A good way of making the weekend seem looong


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> It can't be a PP cala whatever like Sappie's guess because to me it looks like a mall watch and it does not come on steel.
> 
> My potential purchase is technically discontinued, a masterpiece that belongs in everyone's collection even @sportura would agree.
> 
> And it isn't a Rolex.


GA-110

Best selling G-shock ever...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It can't be a PP cala whatever like Sappie's guess because to me it looks like a mall watch and it does not come on steel.
> 
> My potential purchase is technically discontinued, a masterpiece that belongs in everyone's collection even @sportura would agree.
> 
> And it isn't a Rolex.


Seiko SKX007?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> GA-110
> 
> Best selling G-shock ever...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:

Guess I'm blocked now :-(...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Had an interesting conversation with an artist Monday in Charleston, SC. City requires mask in store. She had hers, ours..we mentioned we were vaxxed. She initially seemed to act as if she was. (about our age). Now as a coop artist minding the store is a rotating duty. So she tried to justify (didn't owe me) that as an artist she worked isolated. I pointed out yeah but when minding the store... She said she hadn't had pneumonia vax, flu shots etc and didn't think would get this one. Then pointed out her siblings had said no vax, no Mom (97 years old) visit. IDK go figure.


Maybe she's banking on her art increasing in value if she succumbs to COVID


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> We have a winner. And let me tell you one thing my Aussie brother @Dogbert_is_fat and my bestie from NYC @sportura know how to keep a secret.


Looking forward to a wrist shot on Tuesday!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> ^then I ain't guessing


^^^I'm with him.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> It can't be a PP cala whatever like Sappie's guess because to me it looks like a mall watch...


???


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Rolex, shmolex! especially when you are about to buy an icon and the most famous watch ever made.


Iconic it is! Congrats on the new acquisition. 

Most famous watch ever made? Among us WIS perhaps. Among the general population? I'd go with a Datejust.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Godfrey
> 
> It looks like it may be happening on Monday. I called to confirm and they only had the watch with a leather strap. I always buy my watches on steel. They panicked and sourced me one on steel for Monday.
> 
> I'm now getting excited.


I've never sized the bracelet that came with my Speedy but I agree that it's best to get one on the metal.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Iconic it is! Congrats on the new acquisition.
> 
> Most famous watch ever made? Among us WIS perhaps. Among the general population? I'd go with a Datejust.


not this? -


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've never sized the bracelet that came with my Speedy but I agree that it's best to get one on the metal.





mui.richard said:


> Iconic it is! Congrats on the new acquisition.
> 
> Most famous watch ever made? Among us WIS perhaps. Among the general population? I'd go with a Datejust.


I agree that a TT DJ is probably THE most common watch outside of WUS. My wife wore a Seiko knockoff many years ago.

I've only ever seen one Moonwatch and only a handful of Subs outside of social media platforms, which probably says a lot about where I live (a uni town) and work environment.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> not this? -
> View attachment 15827586


Twice a day Mini is frowning but 24 times a day she's smiling


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I agree that a TT DJ is probably THE most common watch outside of WUS. My wife wore a Seiko knockoff many years ago.
> 
> I've only ever seen one Moonwatch and only a handful of Subs outside of social media platforms, which probably says a lot about where I live (a uni town) and work environment.


seen a GoS in the wild, bro?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Interesting article. I'd consider one if they'd only have all the numerals lumed and in white. I don't like the 3, 6 and 9 the way it is.

"Rolex Is Responsible For One Of Watches & Wonders Most Shocking Surprises" via @watchville In 2021, the The Rolex Air-King 116900 is still in the game.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Re stockpiling
> CRISIS !!!
> 
> My trantherm for cellarworthy wines is full!!
> ...


Well, I started out with one watch box and thought it was more than I needed...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I know, right? I just ordered 4 bottles of Amarone and have no place to put them!!!


Party at Sappie's!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> it's similar if not actually the same -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oof. 1-in-40,000 is a higher enough number that it certainly sounds logical for Denmark to do this.

But again, especially if it's caught and can be cared for, it's better than getting cv19.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Does anyone think Rolex plans to make a yellow palm dial next year? I have some locally harvested inspiration for them 

Conversely, anyone want to build a tiki hut??


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Does anyone think Rolex plans to make a yellow palm dial next year? I have some locally harvested inspiration for them
> 
> Conversely, anyone want to build a tiki hut??


Already heading to stores now -- the Dry Kindling dial (my wit sucks this morning; "dry kindling" is not as great as "paallmmm frrooondsss")


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I agree that a TT DJ is probably THE most common watch outside of WUS. My wife wore a Seiko knockoff many years ago.


Ditto for Mrs. BSF. When it died, she wanted another Seiko rather than a Lady DJ...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Already heading to stores now -- the Dry Kindling dial (my wit sucks this morning; "dry kindling" is not as great as "paallmmm frrooondsss")
> View attachment 15827915


What irks me a little is that these dials are simply prints; laser etching would have resulted in a more interesting 3D effect.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> What irks me a little is that these dials are simply prints; laser etching would have resulted in a more interesting 3D effect.


what? Theyre not real palms? 

dont tell me the meteorite is a print also?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> What irks me a little is that these dials are simply prints; laser etching would have resulted in a more interesting 3D effect.


Are they just prints? Rolex's site has a brief view of laser etching -- only for the new "fluted" dial in the clip, but I'd guess that it's the same for the palm dial.








Exclusive dials with unique designs


Rolex is presenting the latest creations brought to life by its unique watchmaking expertise. Among these, new versions of the Datejust 36 and the Cosmograph Daytona showcase exclusive dials with unique designs. Discover the latest collection on the Official Rolex Website.




www.rolex.com





Maybe they first do radial brushing and then add the leaves? Just guessing here.

I'm also starting to think that finishes like these look better at arm's length than GS's macro-fabulous textures. The Snowflake doesn't stand out in the display case, and on-wrist, it just looks like rough linen paper. I have to get real close to see how interesting it really is. But that also plays nicely into the "you wear a GS for yourself, not for others" sales pitch, so I can't really dislike it too much.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> It can't be a PP cala whatever like Sappie's guess because to me it looks like a mall watch and it does not come on steel.
> 
> My potential purchase is technically discontinued, a masterpiece that belongs in everyone's collection even @sportura would agree.
> 
> And it isn't a Rolex.


My guess was totally TIC. Can you imagine Galaga in a Calatrava? Or a Calatrava next to his divers? They would bully it everyday and steal its lunch money!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> hmmm.
> 
> 1. Not a calatrava or whatever @Sappie66 guessed
> 2. Does not look like a mall watch
> ...


Sporty has been done with speedies for a number of years now.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, I started out with one watch box and thought it was more than I needed...


I know the feeling.

Once I finish my Irish pub in the barn (target is thanksgiving) , I will be building a small but proper wine cellar (<1,000 bottles).

The Transtherms and the Eurocave will be relegated to the garage to hold everyday wines and a bunch of whites.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> We have a winner. And let me tell you one thing my Aussie brother @Dogbert_is_fat and my bestie from NYC @sportura know how to keep a secret.


Congrats Bro G!!

Hesalite or sapphire sandwich?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> So Moderna #2 yesterday. Arm a little more sore than the first time around. Couple Tylenol and arm is good. No other issues so far.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's because you're a tough guy with the heart and courage of a lion.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Guess I was way off on G's next watch.











G will be a MOO with this one


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Sporty has been done with speedies for a number of years now.












Memories. But no wrist time for the last 3 years of ownership. All-Rolex all the time can do that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> It can't be a PP cala whatever like Sappie's guess because to me it looks like a mall watch and it does not come on steel.
> 
> My potential purchase is technically discontinued, a masterpiece that belongs in everyone's collection even @sportura would agree.
> 
> And it isn't a Rolex.


If it ain't a Rolex @sportura wouldn't agree


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> That's because you're a tough guy with the heart and courage of a lion.


#Godfrey: On a serious note Big Al, I'm glad you're now fully vaccinated. As you know I speak from experience when I say the alternative ain't a good thing.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> So Moderna #2 yesterday. Arm a little more sore than the first time around. Couple Tylenol and arm is good. No other issues so far.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Got Pfizer #2 yesterday.

No problem with arm but had slight headache when I woke up this morning.

Could have been that Japanese whisky.

Best to stick to Irish and Scotch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Coworker friend said he's got an appointment this Sunday for his first Pfizer shot. Getting closer and closer to not doing telework as much...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Mine (was my dad's) says hi -- along with a SG cousin, courtesy of my godfather:
> 
> View attachment 15822033
> 
> ...


your diastar reminded me of a colleague with whom i just had a zoom call earlier today. That's why i got reminded again.

the diastar is iconic. Maybe the most iconic of rado. Even moreso than the current ceramic models and the captain cook. I think. But i prefer the green horse (for personal reasons, another story).

So a few years back (actually maybe more than 10 years), we were still both kinda new in the company. He was wearing an all gold (and what appeared to me to be a) diastar. The case is unmistakbly diastar. And that's what i took it to be.

over lunch, maybe conscious that it was all gold (and i even forgot what i was wearing), he said it was a patek philippe given to him for christmas by his brother who works in the middle east. He showed me the dial up close. True enough, it said patek philippe. Well, we werent that close then so i didnt say anything except some version of wear it in good health.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> your diastar reminded me of a colleague with whom i just had a zoom call earlier today. That's why i got reminded again.
> 
> the diastar is iconic. Maybe the most iconic of rado. Even moreso than the current ceramic models and the captain cook. I think. But i prefer the green horse (for personal reasons, another story).
> 
> ...


Well, Rado is for high-rollers. Even Patek wants to copy them!.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

sportura said:


> Memories. But no wrist time for the last 3 years of ownership. All-Rolex all the time can do that.


Tried to like it because everyone else does, but when I eventually got one it wasn't for me and I sold it on.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, Rado is for high-rollers. Even Patek wants to copy them!.


and the middle east is teeming with ultra high rollers


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> your diastar reminded me of a colleague with whom i just had a zoom call earlier today. That's why i got reminded again.
> 
> the diastar is iconic. Maybe the most iconic of rado. Even moreso than the current ceramic models and the captain cook. I think. But i prefer the green horse (for personal reasons, another story).
> 
> ...


Ha! That's funny -- got any more background on which Patek it was?


Sappie66 said:


> Well, Rado is for high-rollers. Even Patek wants to copy them!.


One of the few times I've seen a Diastar in the wild was being worn by a cashier in the cafeteria at the National Gallery of Art. Gold-colored case, maybe a paved dial. I don't know if the bezel on the gold models is actually titanium nitride or what, though the base metal is, I think, tungsten carbide.

And yeah, it's like Rolex's Datejust, or Omega's Constellation. I think it's a bit of a shame that it gets pushed into the background, both at Rado's website and at the dealers I've seen here. Took some balls for them to declare the bezel as scratchproof and then make it the biggest unbroken surface of the entire watch. I see examples posted for sale that are twenty or thirty years old and they look like they were made yesterday.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Ha! That's funny -- got any more background on which Patek it was?
> 
> One of the few times I've seen a Diastar in the wild was being worn by a cashier in the cafeteria at the National Gallery of Art. Gold-colored case, maybe a paved dial. I don't know if the bezel on the gold models is actually titanium nitride or what, though the base metal is, I think, tungsten carbide.
> 
> And yeah, it's like Rolex's Datejust, or Omega's Constellation. I think it's a bit of a shame that it gets pushed into the background, both at Rado's website and at the dealers I've seen here. Took some balls for them to declare the bezel as scratchproof and then make it the biggest unbroken surface of the entire watch. I see examples posted for sale that are twenty or thirty years old and they look like they were made yesterday.


it was a patek that looked exactly like a diastar. Was there such a thing? Am not aware.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> it was a patek that looked exactly like a diastar. Was there such a thing? Am not aware.


We'll just have to keep our eyes open, then. Web searches aren't helping me much at all. lol

(edit) It wasn't like an Integral, was it?

(edit2) Found this one at 'Dinkee, closest yet in the ten minutes I've been looking. But maybe not the same that you saw (and probably scratch my "was it an Integral?" question since, like you say, the Diastar stands out a lot on its own and is easy to recognize) --








1958 Patek Philippe Ref. 2594 In 18k White Gold


Why This Watch Matters The ref. 2594 is an interesting spin on the classic time-only dress watch and a great representation of Patek's mid-century design exploration with a wide-set bezel. The Full Story We seem to have a real penchant for 1950s Patek Philippe as of late, something that we're...




shop.hodinkee.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> We'll just have to keep our eyes open, then. Web searches aren't helping me much at all. lol


actually, my assessment then was it was a knock-off.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Tried to like it because everyone else does, but when I eventually got one it wasn't for me and I sold it on.


+1


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Tried to like it because everyone else does, but when I eventually got one it wasn't for me and I sold it on.


ive only bought two watches that i truly felt wasnt for me. Those are the only two i have sold. Fortunately to friends.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> ive only bought two watches that i truly felt wasnt for me. Those are the only two i have sold. Fortunately to friends.


Funnily enough sold that to a friend for what I paid for it, and he still has it to this day and loves it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> actually, my assessment then was it was a knock-off.


Might be right! That was my third theory. What if it was a redialed Diastar?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Might be right! That was my third theory. What if it was a redialed Diastar?


what were the first two?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what were the first two?


First one was maybe it was a real Patek; second was maybe also Patek but a nearly-Diastar-but-not-quite-the-same. (but I started discounting the second one because although we can't see everything clearly on Zoom, you know your stuff well enough to discern a Rado case from anything else)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> First one was maybe it was a real Patek; second was maybe also Patek but a nearly-Diastar-but-not-quite-the-same. (but I started discounting the second one because although we can't see everything clearly on Zoom, you know your stuff well enough to discern a Rado case from anything else)


i saw it up close. The zoom meeting was today. But when i saw it, it was about ten years ago. In person. I'm no expert but it didnt look like a patek. It looked 100% diastar except for the logo.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i saw it up close. The zoom meeting was today.* But when i saw it, it was about ten years ago. In person.* I'm no expert but it didnt look like a patek. It looked 100% diastar except for the logo.


Ohh, that's right. And yeah, I'd be surprised by the Patek name too, because normally there seems to be only two kinds of Diastars -- Rados, and fakes.

@Henry Krinkle is the real Rado expert on WUS and might've heard of legit alternatives if they existed.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> ive only bought two watches that i truly felt wasnt for me. Those are the only two i have sold. Fortunately to friends.


I liked my Speedy moon when I had it. I'm sure I would have moved it on if my son didn't call dibs on it when he was 11. Son loves it. Which is great. I was getting lukewarm on it at the time.

My Speedy Rising Sun, however, has rekindled my Speedy love, but not for the plain one.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In the office again, today, gentlemen!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> it was a patek that looked exactly like a diastar. Was there such a thing? Am not aware.


Sounds unlikely

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Woohoo! I got my first Moderna dose yesterday. Just a slight headache and a small sore spot on my arm where he used considerable pressure to stop the bleeding. They already booked my appointment for the second dose.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Ha! That's funny -- got any more background on which Patek it was?
> 
> One of the few times I've seen a Diastar in the wild was being worn by a cashier in the cafeteria at the National Gallery of Art. Gold-colored case, maybe a paved dial. I don't know if the bezel on the gold models is actually titanium nitride or what, though the base metal is, I think, tungsten carbide.
> 
> And yeah, it's like Rolex's Datejust, or Omega's Constellation. I think it's a bit of a shame that it gets pushed into the background, both at Rado's website and at the dealers I've seen here. Took some balls for them to declare the bezel as scratchproof and then make it the biggest unbroken surface of the entire watch. I see examples posted for sale that are twenty or thirty years old and they look like they were made yesterday.


I too have seen the fold Diastar in the wild only once. I happen to like it. It's different. I have toyed with the idea of buying it. I haven't because I know I won't wear it.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> I too have seen the fold Diastar in the wild only once. I happen to like it. It's different. I have toyed with the idea of buying it. I haven't because I know I won't wear it.
> 
> OoO Baby!


It's so completely different from my other watches, I really like wearing mine. It also makes me wonder if I'd enjoy a more white-bread watch like a plain DJ or OP or if I'd get bored.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> It's so completely different from my other watches, I really like wearing mine. It also makes me wonder if I'd enjoy a more white-bread watch like a plain DJ or OP or if I'd get bored.


My experience is I have far greater tendency to get bored with a white dial watch than one with a black dial.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> My experience is I have far greater tendency to get bored with a white dial watch than one with a black dial.


Makes sense - Russian black bread is way tastier.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> It's so completely different from my other watches, I really like wearing mine. It also makes me wonder if I'd enjoy a more white-bread watch like a plain DJ or OP or if I'd get bored.


I know where you can get a blue DJ41...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> My experience is I have far greater tendency to get bored with a white dial watch than one with a black dial.


Want to experience a blue dial? I know a guy...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know where you can get a blue DJ41...


Y'all know the answer --

"Let me check with the missus".


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Y'all know the answer --
> 
> "Let me check with the missus".


Good on you for having a sense of humor on all this.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good on you for having a sense of humor on all this.


Yeah, I'm also not going to waste my breath defending the partnership she and I have. We buy gifts for each other, not for ourselves. Couples treat their finances differently and nobody rags each other about it, so it might as well be the same with frivolous purchases like these.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

FWIW I will post this link here for OoO folks. I see no value in posting in 2 threads. 
Edited.









WatchUSeek Watch Forums







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> That's because you're a tough guy with the heart and courage of a lion.


Dunno. I was expecting the worse. I would hate to say that my health has gotten better the last couple years with my eating habits and drinking mostly water now but I seem to be on a path forward. Knock on wood. Intermittent fasting and lots of water and blood work has been better than ever and slimming down just a tad.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey: On a serious note Big Al, I'm glad you're now fully vaccinated. As you know I speak from experience when I say the alternative ain't a good thing.


Yessir. Had us all scared as hell brother.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Tried to like it because everyone else does, but when I eventually got one it wasn't for me and I sold it on.


I'm very interested in the Blue ceramic moon watch. It clicks a lot of buttons for some reason.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> In the office again, today, gentlemen!


Pink stripes.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Yessir. Had us all scared as hell brother.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Had me scared as hell too Big Al!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> I got the letter today. First shot on the 26th of April and second on the 19th of July. AstraZeneca
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Hard to like, we had our first fatality, a woman died after receiving it. Their have been a couple of incidents of blood clotting as well. A friend of mine got the jab and ended up in hospital.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. This blog post says in part, "The result of this decision is sure to be a lower number of people vaccinated, over a longer period of time. We know that will cause more COVID deaths. By contrast, just one death is currently associated with this vaccine. It's unpleasant to measure one set of deaths against another, but that's precisely what must be done in a public health crisis. If we were able to vaccinate all of the US with the J&J vaccine, we would currently expect to see about 330 issues with blood clots. Meanwhile, more than 560,000 Americans have lost their lives to COVID already, *with 330 more being killed by COVID every few hours*."
> 
> It's frustrating to imagine how this is likely to play out, especially because we now know what to look for _and_ that it's treatable if caught. Using the "new car model" analogy again, it's like we already have a mechanics' tech bulletin that says what to fix.


A death over here in the last day or so from AZ, several people in hospital. Health experts are saying you have more chance of winning the lottery than dying. Poor analogy I think.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> A death over here in the last day or so from AZ, several people in hospital. Health experts are saying you have more chance of winning the lottery than dying. Poor analogy I think.


Here for J&J they use twice as likely to get struck by lightning.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> FWIW I will post this link here for OoO folks. I see no value in posting in 2 threads so I'm good with shutting this one down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> No.


I concur. This whole brouhaha is the result of two guys who hate each other and refuse to make any attempt at reconciliation at getting along. No reason for it and reminds me of grade school and junior high school nonsensical conflicts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I concur. This whole brouhaha is the result of two guys who hate each other and refuse to make any attempt at reconciliation at getting along. No reason for it and reminds me of grade school and junior high school nonsensical conflicts.


It's a lot more than 2 guys.. I won't list them here but one of them informed me about post I responded to.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> No.


As in?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> As in?


As in don't shut down OoO.

I could say a lot things .... but i will refrain.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> It's a lot more than 2 guys.. I won't list them here but one of them informed me about post I responded to.


I mean like wtf is going on here?? Not cool. Not talking about you, BT.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

In troubling times, I will fall back on two things.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I mean like wtf is going on here?? Not cool. Not talking about you, BT.


Passive aggressive wankology, and I am not talking about you, BT

And just to clarify, absolutely not talking about you BSF


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I mean like wtf is going on here?? Not cool. Not talking about you, BT.


This is what's going on


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Tried one of these on today. It's very interesting.








^^Not my photo.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Passive aggressive wankology, and I am not talking about you, BT


No one has ever used that terminology about me. Now I've had a lot said about my style.. Blunt comes to mind.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I mean like wtf is going on here?? Not cool. Not talking about you, BT.


Feel free to talk about me just do it in my face.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> This is what's going on
> 
> View attachment 15828847


Is that Dr Fauci?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> No one has ever used that terminology about me. Now I've had a lot said about my style.. Blunt comes to mind.


Blunt is good with me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Tried one of these on today. It's very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love my Submersible! Very comfortable watch, too!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Is that Dr Fauci?


Dr Fauci the Sixth


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Tried one of these on today. It's very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey.

My bad. Actually, it was the newer version...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> My experience is I have far greater tendency to get bored with a white dial watch than one with a black dial.


Funny thing is that I keep circling back to have another look at white dials. Like for chronos, I don't mind the panda dials with white background and black sub-registers.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It's so completely different from my other watches, I really like wearing mine. It also makes me wonder if I'd enjoy a more white-bread watch like a plain DJ or OP or if I'd get bored.


I have a two tone Tudor DJ and I found that fills the void nicely. Occasionally I find myself looking at Rolex SS DJ's. I would wear it. I haven't worn my DD in months because I have no where 2 go. I've been wearing jogging pants or shorts for the past 12 months. When I put a pair of jeans on lately its like a huge event. This past Friday I almost gave myself a seizure trying to figure out what watch to wear. I finally decided to wear a Panerai that I have had for almost 7 years.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


> My experience is I have far greater tendency to get bored with a white dial watch than one with a black dial.


I tend to only wear white dials in the summer.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Here for J&J they use twice as likely to get struck by lightning.


I was gonna get thr J&J

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> FWIW I will post this link here for OoO folks. I see no value in posting in 2 threads.
> Edited.
> 
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong in posting in two threads or three. I used to post in the BSH thread and this, then the BOTHTG thread.

The OoO is an institution and should remain open.

I feel sad that some of the people who made OoO what it is like the awesome threesome of GMT are no longer posting, Stephen Canale, Jimmy, Rosco, Nobby, to name a few.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> No.


You should remove the tag for The Big Toe


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is nothing wrong in posting in two threads or three. I used to post in the BSH thread and this, then the BOTHTG thread.
> 
> The OoO is an institution and should remain open.
> 
> I feel sad that some of the people who made OoO what it is like the awesome threesome of GMT are no longer posting, Stephen Canale, Jimmy, Rosco, Nobby, to name a few.


Why is closing this thread being discussed??

OoO Baby!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Hard to like, we had our first fatality, a woman died after receiving it. Their have been a couple of incidents of blood clotting as well. A friend of mine got the jab and ended up in hospital.


You got a Like for pointing this out.

I can't imagine how this is turning out to be a massive PR disaster for ScoMo. One of the first few people to receive it and now there's two cases of blood clotting. No one in this country is ever going to be vaccinated.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> A death over here in the last day or so from AZ, several people in hospital. Health experts are saying you have more chance of winning the lottery than dying. Poor analogy I think.


Well, the Health "experts" and politicians can suck on this.

Not getting the jab - period.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Here for J&J they use twice as likely to get struck by lightning.


So if I have been struck by lightning it means that I shouldn't take the jab right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Why is closing this thread being discussed??
> 
> OoO Baby!


No idea. It's what BT said in his original post but he edited it.

I think it stems from a virtual fight between PF and BarracksSi a couple of months ago leading PF to leave this OoO and start his own.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You should remove the tag for The Big Toe


Dude, done.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No idea. It's what BT said in his original post but he edited it.
> 
> I think it stems from a virtual fight between PF and BarracksSi a couple of months ago leading PF to leave this OoO and start his own.


Yeah, I think that's it. It's a way to shut me out because I'm too cheap to pay for this site (adblockers and a little CSS does the cleanup for me anyway).

(TIL: the new MB Pros' trackpads are pressure-sensitive when drawing on images!)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is nothing wrong in posting in two threads or three. I used to post in the BSH thread and this, then the BOTHTG thread.
> 
> The OoO is an institution and should remain open.
> 
> I feel sad that some of the people who made OoO what it is like the awesome threesome of GMT are no longer posting, Stephen Canale, Jimmy, Rosco, Nobby, to name a few.


Didn't say wrong said no value.

Add tooth gun Merv jman jmod and many others to your list.

I responded over there because someone pointed it out.

I sometimes venture into the Rolex forum and tbh what I read sometimes is hard to believe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> So if I have been struck by lightning it means that I shouldn't take the jab right?


Let me ponder.... Lol

So you aren't taking? You might be the first here?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Dude, done.


Yes I removed by request.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No idea. It's what BT said in his original post but he edited it.
> 
> I think it stems from a virtual fight between PF and BarracksSi a couple of months ago leading PF to leave this OoO and start his own.


I left the link to my post. I find much of what goes on childish at best. And I'm not saying I'm innocent but maybe fed up?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Blunt is good with me.


Now that NY and NJ have approved recreational marijuana, "blunt" has a new meaning.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Didn't say wrong said no value.
> 
> Add tooth gun Merv jman jmod and many others to your list.
> 
> ...


Well, I am sad how all this panned out. There was a core group of OoO and we were a happy bunch.

OoO serves its own purpose on the Rolex / Tudor forum and I would like to see its longevity.

I don't post in the general forum anymore.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Let me ponder.... Lol
> 
> So you aren't taking? You might be the first here?


Yes, after due consideration, I have decided not to take the vaccine.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

For you cheap arse regular members, you can pay up and become premium removing ads and giving you access to the premium lounge. 
For our newer members, there have often been "fights" between members, some more famous than others G vs Sap comes to mind. They can go for a while and be painful to others. Usually they get resolved. I won't go into the specific fight but as a result, a OoO copycat thread was established in the premium lounge. Premium members can post there and read. 
Some OoO are exclusive there, some here and some jump back and forth. 
I stayed here as long time OoOer and did not want to desert regular members. I do not follow other threads. 
Hope that clarifies... My point was its just a watch forum, post where you want but I see little value in both.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, after due consideration, I have decided not to take the vaccine.


Congrats... I think you are our first!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I left the link to my post. I find much of what goes on childish at best. And I'm not saying I'm innocent but maybe fed up?


I'll own up to NOT helping anything at all. The pompous dishonesty got to be too damned much and I lost my cool.

I'm fine with big collections. That's great. I've got more kites and Hotwheels cars than I know what to do with, and now that I'm in a higher income bracket, I'd end up with other stuff instead.

But eh, whatever, it's a free (to me) website, and I don't have to base a person's worth on wrist jewelry. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, after due consideration, I have decided not to take the vaccine.


A follow up... Not preaching..

Michigan here is quite interesting. After very extensive lockdowns (one of first governors to take a lot of heat), they started opening back up and the case numbers are very high. Lots of reasons are listed but I think it might be because the herd is pretty virginal. Lots of prey. 
I wonder if places like AUS won't be similar?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I left the link to my post. I find much of what goes on childish at best. And I'm not saying I'm innocent but maybe fed up?


I think everyone is fed up but there's no reason for some to behave the way they behave. Did you notice the level of acidic and vitriol posts have gone up on the last few months? Jmod used to shut them down quickly but he's absent and so many people without any interest (*) in Rolex are coming here to trash the brand and getting away with it.

(*) they are the ones who start their post with "I am not an owner but if I wanted to buy..." and you have also never seen them here.

Yes, I am fed up too plus I have people like the rat whom I have never interacted with spit poison on me and Richard. I had enough of these people. I have retreated from the public forum and have even stopped helping people on the fake Busters.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats... I think you are our first!


Thank you. I am not an anti-vaxxer but I am not confident of what the authorities here are saying.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> A follow up... Not preaching..
> 
> Michigan here is quite interesting. After very extensive lockdowns (one of first governors to take a lot of heat), they started opening back up and the case numbers are very high. Lots of reasons are listed but I think it might be because the herd is pretty virginal. Lots of prey.
> I wonder if places like AUS won't be similar?


It will be hence why the borders remain closed for the foreseeable future. We don't want the diseased people to be let into the country.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll own up to NOT helping anything at all. The pompous dishonesty got to be too damned much and I lost my cool.
> 
> I'm fine with big collections. That's great. I've got more kites and Hotwheels cars than I know what to do with, and now that I'm in a higher income bracket, I'd end up with other stuff instead.
> 
> But eh, whatever, it's a free (to me) website, and I don't have to base a person's worth on wrist jewelry. ?‍♂


The fight here was CV19.. Intentional release or not. Like politics discussions on similar stuff turns into arguments. 
Maybe I should have tried to stop back then dunno?

No one's net worth matters to me nor should it matter here. My memory kind of keeps up with what people have or don't but I don't care if you don't own a Rolex or big Al. Etc. 
Hell archer doesn't own a modern one and I suspect he knows a lot more about them than me.

Now hot wheels you are into gson territory. When traveling I sometimes go into antique stores and buy nos stuff for him to open.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank you. I am not an anti-vaxxer but I am not confident of what the authorities here are saying.


Well just ask here and trust us ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll own up to NOT helping anything at all. The pompous dishonesty got to be too damned much and I lost my cool.
> 
> I'm fine with big collections. That's great. I've got more kites and Hotwheels cars than I know what to do with, and now that I'm in a higher income bracket, I'd end up with other stuff instead.
> 
> But eh, whatever, it's a free (to me) website, and I don't have to base a person's worth on wrist jewelry.


I think you lose your cool too easily. Well, at least you own up to being not helpful to the situation. Some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It will be hence why the borders remain closed for the foreseeable future. We don't want the diseased people to be let into the country.


But the problem is you will have to rejoin the world and it will be waiting for you. 
Who knows what future of pzfier and Moderna side effects 5 years from today will be but as I told antivaxxer friend after 100 million shots if it was killing people the bodies would be stacked like cord wood.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well just ask here and trust us ;-)


You guys got the better one. There giving us all the AstraZeneca and people are worried now because of the death and other side effects and that's only a small part of the population done.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> But the problem is you will have to rejoin the world and it will be waiting for you.
> Who knows what future of pzfier and Moderna side effects 5 years from today will be but as I told antivaxxer friend after 100 million shots if it was killing people the bodies would be stacked like cord wood.


Nope, no, no, nope.










We're happy as an island.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You guys got the better one. There giving us all the AstraZeneca and people are worried now because of the death and other side effects and that's only a small part of the population done.


The prior administration shot gunned and bought every thing lol. 
Think there's 20 mill AZ stockpiled here.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> *I think you lose your cool too easily.* Well, at least you own up to being not helpful to the situation. Some things are better left unsaid.


I could credit/blame my previous gig, where we gave no room to shysters and called out each other in a heartbeat. (well, we tried to at least be better than that rat guy)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nope, no, no, nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Election ended in Caymans today and the independents won. An island which has to face up to half of their economy is in the ditch. They will open soon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I could credit/blame my previous gig, where we gave no room to shysters and called out each other in a heartbeat. (well, we tried to at least be better than that rat guy)


The tuba gig? Hard part here is can't call out every thing we see as wrong. There's no end to that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hey maybe everyone took my advice?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> *The tuba gig? * Hard part here is can't call out every thing we see as wrong. There's no end to that.


I was gonna say, yeah, it can be ruthless. Maybe not mean-spirited, but mistakes and general buffoonery don't go unnoticed for long.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think you lose your cool too easily. Well, at least you own up to being not helpful to the situation. Some things are better left unsaid.


GF

When Pitt said this, we laughed. "Yeah, we know what that's like!" ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> The prior administration shot gunned and bought every thing lol.
> Think there's 20 mill AZ stockpiled here.


Yeah, I think Europe and the US have large stockpiles of the vaccine and that is what is causing the shortage here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I could credit/blame my previous gig, where we gave no room to shysters and called out each other in a heartbeat. (well, we tried to at least be better than that rat guy)


We don't blame others for our behaviour. We can control how we react to others.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, I think Europe and the US have large stockpiles of the vaccine and that is what is causing the shortage here.


hurts to be a colony.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> For you cheap arse regular members, you can pay up and become premium removing ads and giving you access to the premium lounge.
> For our newer members, there have often been "fights" between members, some more famous than others G vs Sap comes to mind. They can go for a while and be painful to others. Usually they get resolved. I won't go into the specific fight but as a result, a OoO copycat thread was established in the premium lounge. Premium members can post there and read.
> Some OoO are exclusive there, some here and some jump back and forth.
> I stayed here as long time OoOer and did not want to desert regular members. I do not follow other threads.
> Hope that clarifies... My point was its just a watch forum, post where you want but I see little value in both.


Why does everyone always mention me when the subject of fighting comes up?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank you. I am not an anti-vaxxer but I am not confident of what the authorities here are saying.


So why not Pfizer or Moderna? No clot issue there.

Or did I miss the point? Which is always possible.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Why does everyone always mention me when the subject of fighting comes up?


it was epic!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So why not Pfizer or Moderna? No clot issue there.
> 
> Or did I miss the point? Which is always possible.


colony of AUS gets left overs.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> it was epic!


Hehe


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> colony of AUS gets left overs.


Ah, they are an AstraZeneca-dump are they?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, after due consideration, I have decided not to take the vaccine.


Although I disagree with your decision not to take the vaccine, I respect your right to decide what you think is best for you. I will say there's a slight risk to just getting out of bed and facing the day.

Although I was at greater risk of an adverse event from taking the vaccine since no doubt I already had high levels of antibodies, I made a decision to proceed anyway since I considered the risk infinitesimally small.

I can tell you first hand that COVID19 can kick your butt like nothing you can imagine. If you get sick and are hospitalized, your risk of death starts to climb, and climb dramatically should you be placed on a ventilator. I became infected over the Christmas holidays and am still feeling the effects of my illness. Fortunately my side effects from my two Pfizer shots lasted only 30 hours each time and then no symptoms whatsoever. In any case I'll accept the extremely minimal risk of a clot, including the next booster shot in another year.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank you. I am not an anti-vaxxer but I am not confident of what the authorities here are saying.


hate to pry but were you the one worried about kidneys? or am i dreaming?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank you. I am not an anti-vaxxer but I am not confident of what the authorities here are saying.


The authorities are speaking out of both side of their mouths, at least over here, and I question their motives for much of what they are saying.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Seems like Pfizer is agreeing better with Ardbeg, as opposed to that japanese draino i had last night


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Seems like Pfizer is agreeing better with Ardbeg, as opposed to that japanese draino i had last night


What Japanese whisky did you have? Ill be sure to avoid it! Or maybe I have a bottle.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> hurts to be a colony.


That's okay. Australia has been like that for the last few thousand years. The Chinese came, saw nothing and left; the Dutch came, saw nothing and left; the British came and took everything no one wanted and hit the jackpot - Gold.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> hurts to be a colony.


Especially a colony that rebels against the British Crown.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> colony of AUS gets left overs.


Yup. We get the left overs. Sometimes, re-heated left overs tastes better. Well, that applies only to food.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Why does everyone always mention me when the subject of fighting comes up?


'Cause you're a litigator.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Especially a colony that rebels against the British Crown.


not sure was a wise move


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Why does everyone always mention me when the subject of fighting comes up?


Because... you are the one who gets into the most epic, mother of all arguments? Ones that have made people leave the forum?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> What Japanese whisky did you have? Ill be sure to avoid it! Or maybe I have a bottle.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> So why not Pfizer or Moderna? No clot issue there.
> 
> Or did I miss the point? Which is always possible.


There is a clotting issue somehow related to CV19 which is the reason I was on an anticoagulant for three weeks while I had an active infection.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> hate to pry but were you the one worried about kidneys? or am i dreaming?


Yes, it's me. You've got an excellent memory.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The authorities are speaking out of both side of their mouths, at least over here, and I question their motives for much of what they are saying.


The authorities here do the same but the pollies speak out of their arses.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The authorities here do the same but the pollies speak out of their arses.


Same over here too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, it's me. You've got an excellent memory.


 I do...was pretty sure... As a friend , I want you to rethink your decision (not saying AZ but). You might remember my son in law is a nephrologist and his explanations of such makes me say that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I will now bow out and return later to see who snags the 59 and no cheating allowed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I will now bow out and return later to see who snags the 59 and no cheating allowed.


thx for the warning


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> There is a clotting issue somehow related to CV19 which is the reason I was on an anticoagulant for three weeks while I had an active infection.


son in law said about 15%?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Because... you are the one who gets into the most epic, mother of all arguments? Ones that have made people leave the forum?


And what is this? You sure you have the right fight?

just curious. And no, I'm not going to start a fight. But do tell.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> And what is this? You sure you have the right fight? And are you sure it was my fault?


lol ...i chose you because memorable... from my POV you were standing there when whacked..


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15829100


Looks like you didn't have just a little!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I do...was pretty sure... As a friend , I want you to rethink your decision (not saying AZ but). You might remember my son in law is a nephrologist and his explanations of such makes me say that.


If they make the Pzifer available, yes, maybe. The AZ? No way.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If they make the Pzifer available, yes, maybe. The AZ? No way.


good maybe can travel somewhere..... SIL has lost quite a few ...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks like you didn't have just a little!


Not in one night bro , i often have a wee drum after dinner


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If they make the Pzifer available, yes, maybe. The AZ? No way.


Is there any talk in your country of alternate vaccines right now? Hard to tell here, news is typically so US focused and all


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> son in law said about 15%?


I think I've read the same thing. Still way higher than any of the vaccines, too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> Is there any talk in your country of alternate vaccines right now? Hard to tell here, news is typically so US focused and all


Can't help it. America is the centre of the universe.

The Gov over here is talking about acquiring more of the Pfizer jabs. They give the Pfizer to the medicos and the front line people and the AZ to all the others. The politicians also take the Pfizer jab and they are telling us it's all good. LOL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't help it. America is the centre of the universe.
> 
> The Gov over here is talking about acquiring more of the Pfizer jabs. They give the Pfizer to the medicos and the front line people and the AZ to all the others. The politicians also take the Pfizer jab and they are telling us it's all good. LOL.


Me n' MrsBS are doing good so far with our J&J.

But I can't get on your case too hard, either, because keeping this in perspective, this vaccine rollout - of all types, not just the revolutionary mRNA ones - is friggin' lightning-quick; and since it ain't 1950 anymore, this is _many_ years of research that's making it possible. Even if you wait for Pfizer or Moderna, you'll get it earlier than a lot of people got their polio shots.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

HS band buddy (got CV19 and a stroke) is on Day 8 of being in the critical care section of ICU, can now respond nonverbally to nurses' questions (says he's bored), and will hopefully start some physical therapy (not, like, basketball practice, but stuff he can do while laying in bed) and move into a less busy section of the unit. 👍🏻


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't help it. America is the centre of the universe.
> 
> The Gov over here is talking about acquiring more of the Pfizer jabs. They give the Pfizer to the medicos and the front line people and the AZ to all the others. The politicians also take the Pfizer jab and they are telling us it's all good. LOL.


I think there are a lot of Australians thinking like you Dogbert.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is nothing wrong in posting in two threads or three. I used to post in the BSH thread and this, then the BOTHTG thread.
> 
> The OoO is an institution and should remain open.
> 
> I feel sad that some of the people who made OoO what it is like the awesome threesome of GMT are no longer posting, Stephen Canale, Jimmy, Rosco, Nobby, to name a few.


Did I miss something?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> I think there are a lot of Australians thinking like you Dogbert.


where u been?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Me n' MrsBS are doing good so far with our J&J.
> 
> But I can't get on your case too hard, either, because keeping this in perspective, this vaccine rollout - of all types, not just the revolutionary mRNA ones - is friggin' lightning-quick; and since it ain't 1950 anymore, this is _many_ years of research that's making it possible. Even if you wait for Pfizer or Moderna, you'll get it earlier than a lot of people got their polio shots.


You see, whilst I know the risk of complications is very low, it is not without risk. What if I take it and I am that one case in 1,000,000 doses? The Gov will say, "oh, it's okay, it's only 1 in a million, it is still safe for the 999,999 others." Yeah, tell that to the family of the person who got complications and died from it. If said person did not take the jab and stayed where they are (like me), said person will still be alive.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


no because you are just a registered member


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No. You're not a premium member so you can't see that post that BT posted in. He basically asked PF why his name was spoken in the same sentence with BS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> I think there are a lot of Australians thinking like you Dogbert.


saw an article that said germany considering sputnik


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't help it. America is the centre of the universe.
> 
> The Gov over here is talking about acquiring more of the Pfizer jabs. They give the Pfizer to the medicos and the front line people and the AZ to all the others. The politicians also take the Pfizer jab and they are telling us it's all good. LOL.


Everyone in my family had the Pfizer. I would just as soon to not have been stuck with JJ or AZ but both will likely be OK.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> I think there are a lot of Australians thinking like you Dogbert.


I am not anti-vaxxer and have had all my mandatory jabs including my kids too but in this case, I am not convinced by what the pollies are saying.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. You're not a premium member so you can't see that post that BT posted in. He basically asked PF why his name was spoken in the same sentence with BS.


well that and he felt dirty.... and i think that bsi and bt were the core members and then added felt dirty... i may have read it wrong but I don't think so... so i posted my thoughts


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am not anti-vaxxer and have had all my mandatory jabs including my kids too but in this case, I am not convinced by what the pollies are saying.


pollies are not to be trusted


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think everyone is fed up but there's no reason for some to behave the way they behave. Did you notice the level of acidic and vitriol posts have gone up on the last few months? Jmod used to shut them down quickly but he's absent and so many people without any interest (*) in Rolex are coming here to trash the brand and getting away with it.
> 
> (*) they are the ones who start their post with "I am not an owner but if I wanted to buy..." and you have also never seen them here.
> 
> Yes, I am fed up too plus I have people like the rat whom I have never interacted with spit poison on me and Richard. I had enough of these people. I have retreated from the public forum and have even *stopped helping people on the fake Busters.*


That's a sad loss as you are usually one of the most knowledgeable people posting in these types of threads...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You see, whilst I know the risk of complications is very low, it is not without risk. What if I take it and I am that one case in 1,000,000 doses? The Gov will say, "oh, it's okay, it's only 1 in a million, it is still safe for the 999,999 others." Yeah, tell that to the family of the person who got complications and died from it. If said person did not take the jab and stayed where they are (like me), said person will still be alive.


Or maybe get COVID19 and die anyway.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Only 5 before a milestone. Good night


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Why does everyone always mention me when the subject of fighting comes up?


It's a lawyer thing...

Jk 

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You see, whilst I know the risk of complications is very low, it is not without risk. What if I take it and I am that one case in 1,000,000 doses? The Gov will say, "oh, it's okay, it's only 1 in a million, it is still safe for the 999,999 others." Yeah, tell that to the family of the person who got complications and died from it. If said person did not take the jab and stayed where they are (like me), said person will still be alive.


or a plane crashes into your house while you would have been out getting vax? lol... interesting viewpoint ..I seem to have a fatalistic attitude I never think about getting on a plane or such...OTH I just avoided 2 vehicle crashes returning from Charleston yesterday


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> saw an article that said germany considering sputnik


Every vaccine has its side effects and risks. It's whether one wants to wear that risk. Unfortunately for me, I am prone to allergy reactions to medications and hence, serious consideration must be made as to whether to take the vaccine or not.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> 'Cause you're a litigator.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> or a plane crashes into your house while you would have been out getting vax? lol... interesting viewpoint ..I seem to have a fatalistic attitude I never think about getting on a plane or such...OTH I just avoided 2 vehicle crashes returning from Charleston yesterday


Unlikely since I studied the flight paths and my house is not within miles of any flight paths.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The authorities here do the same but the pollies speak out of their arses.


Can we not get into politics...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Can we not get into politics...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No politics.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Every vaccine has its side effects and risks. It's whether one wants to wear that risk. Unfortunately for me, I am prone to allergy reactions to medications and hence, serious consideration must be made as to whether to take the vaccine or not.


When they asked if I had ever had allergic reaction, I just said no cause I wanted it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I will now bow out and return later to see who snags the 59 and no cheating allowed.


Back to work.
Too many posts to catch up on for now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No politics.


congrats on the 59


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> where u been?


I come, I go.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> When they asked if I had ever had allergic reaction, I just said no cause I wanted it.


Yeah, I have been doing my own reading up on this topic. Unfortunately all points to a NO for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Back to work.
> Too many posts to catch up on for now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You work?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> congrats on the 59


Thanks! Oh yeah, didn't realise that. I post as I go along and it happen d to be the milestone post. That's what it's all about for the milestone posts. But you and Gun are way ahead with dozens of milestones


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> I come, I go.


Nomadic?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> saw an article that said germany considering sputnik


My 81 yo Mum got the AZ, Dad 85 said no.
I think Australia has a bit of herd bravery as well, as we were not really hit that hard. A lot of Aussies might wait for better options.
The roll out is something like 4.5 times slower than US I read.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> well that and he felt dirty.... and i think that bsi and bt were the core members and then added felt dirty... i may have read it wrong but I don't think so... so i posted my thoughts


Yeah, there was no other way you could have read it or that he could walk back in any plausible way...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> My 81 yo Mum got the AZ, Dad 85 said no.
> I think Australia has a bit of herd bravery as well, as we were not really hit that hard. A lot of Aussies might wait for better options.
> The roll out is something like 4.5 times slower than US I read.


Much less than that.. world table shows 192 mill doses US 1.23 mill AUS course have to factor in pop diff

Not much of a silver lining but USA with much more cases/deaths ..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Back to work.
> Too many posts to catch up on for now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You may've missed this then...










Wait, not sure I've ever posted it. Whatever.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sup homies. Been testing my DJ41 timekeeping. I said recently haven’t had any issues with 3235 mvmt. Well haven’t tested for a while before now. Last 3 days it’s lost 11, 9 and 9 seconds per day. Not happy Jan.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> Sup homies. Been testing my DJ41 timekeeping. I said recently haven't had any issues with 3235 mvmt. Well haven't tested for a while before now. Last 3 days it's lost 11, 9 and 9 seconds per day. Not happy Jan.


WTF?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Sup homies. Been testing my DJ41 timekeeping. I said recently haven't had any issues with 3235 mvmt. Well haven't tested for a while before now. Last 3 days it's lost 11, 9 and 9 seconds per day. Not happy Jan.


not good... first time i've believed real


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am not anti-vaxxer and have had all my mandatory jabs including my kids too but in this case, I am not convinced by what the pollies are saying.


Same.
Though our kids were slow to get them as my wife wanted to let their immune systems develop for a bit longer.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> not good... first time i've believed real


Yep not good, but we have a good RSC here in Sydney. Dealt with them before and was impressed. I think this will get sorted out. Need to research a bit more about others experiences/outcomes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Yep not good, but we have a good RSC here in Sydney. Dealt with them before and was impressed. I think this will get sorted out. Need to research a bit more about others experiences/outcomes.


i'm interested since i have op41


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> When they asked if I had ever had allergic reaction, I just said no cause I wanted it.


Whenever they ask me about allergic reactions I say "none so far!"

Shoot me up with ragweed pollen and let's see what happens, though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ouch
*Rolex 214270 Explorer*

$11,375.00Bank Wire

Condition: *Excellent*Warranty Dated: *July / 2018*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> My 81 yo Mum got the AZ, Dad 85 said no.
> I think Australia has a bit of herd bravery as well, as we were not really hit that hard. A lot of Aussies might wait for better options.
> The roll out is something like 4.5 times slower than US I read.


LOL. The response from my folks is different.

My 82 year old mum said yes because she is ready to die and my 86 year old dad said no because he is not ready to die?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Sup homies. Been testing my DJ41 timekeeping. I said recently haven't had any issues with 3235 mvmt. Well haven't tested for a while before now. Last 3 days it's lost 11, 9 and 9 seconds per day. Not happy Jan.


I gave you a Like for not being happy with the lost time. Is it time (forgive the pun) for a service?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I gave you a Like for not being happy with the lost time. Is it time (forgive the pun) for a service?


supposed to be like 10 years


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nope, no, no, nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is a saying: no man is an island

but i guess australia is an island.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Why does everyone always mention me when the subject of fighting comes up?


youre a lover and not a fighter?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Guys, I don't even know where the Krispy Kremes are around here...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. You're not a premium member so you can't see that post that BT posted in. He basically asked PF why his name was spoken in the same sentence with BS.


BT + BS = BTS


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> BT + BS = BTS


that may require explanation


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> that may require explanation


you havent heard of BTS, sir? Theyre a famous K-Pop band. Maybe the most famous.

the other meaning of BTS i would not personally think of when thinking of you and BS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> you havent heard of BTS, sir? Theyre a famous K-Pop band. Maybe the most famous.
> 
> the other meaning of BTS i would not personally think of when thinking of you and BS.


i'm too old to know of them


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> i'm too old to know of them


i suppose not too old to know the true meaning of BTS?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> you havent heard of BTS, sir? Theyre a famous K-Pop band. Maybe the most famous.
> 
> the other meaning of BTS i would not personally think of when thinking of you and BS.


I only know of Black Pink. In fact, P!nk is even better.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> supposed to be like 10 years


If you believe that. I will still do mine about the 5 or 6 year mark.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> My bad. Actually, it was the newer version...


Thoughts on the new "e" version?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Funny thing is that I keep circling back to have another look at white dials. Like for chronos, I don't mind the panda dials with white background and black sub-registers.


Just get the new silver snoopy. The dial looks white and you get a dog. What's not to like?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There is nothing wrong in posting in two threads or three. I used to post in the BSH thread and this, then the BOTHTG thread.
> 
> The OoO is an institution and should remain open.
> 
> I feel sad that some of the people who made OoO what it is like the awesome threesome of GMT are no longer posting, Stephen Canale, Jimmy, Rosco, Nobby, to name a few.


Jman?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> you havent heard of BTS, sir? Theyre a famous K-Pop band. Maybe the most famous.
> 
> the other meaning of BTS i would not personally think of when thinking of you and BS.


In case further clarification is needed.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Now that NY and NJ have approved recreational marijuana, "blunt" has a new meaning.


Hasn't marijuana always been recreational or are there elite pro blowers?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I only know of Black Pink. In fact, P!nk is even better.


betterpink


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, after due consideration, I have decided not to take the vaccine.


Count yourself lucky that you don't have my lung doctor daughter as your child. Since I was informed that I've got a date for the AZ stick our family Messenger site has gone ballistic with sibling fights. I'm staying out of the mess.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think everyone is fed up but there's no reason for some to behave the way they behave. Did you notice the level of acidic and vitriol posts have gone up on the last few months? Jmod used to shut them down quickly but he's absent and so many people without any interest (*) in Rolex are coming here to trash the brand and getting away with it.
> 
> (*) they are the ones who start their post with "I am not an owner but if I wanted to buy..." and you have also never seen them here.
> 
> Yes, I am fed up too plus I have people like the rat whom I have never interacted with spit poison on me and Richard. I had enough of these people. I have retreated from the public forum and have even stopped helping people on the fake Busters.


I've been wondering if a lot of these Rolex haters are in the US. Not to insult the Americans here but the US is very consumer driven and tack on "I want this but can't get it attitude" (let's not get into availability on the GM) and it becomes a volatile combination. Just a thought.

I've only been drawn to two Rolexes: Exp2 and BLNR. But both have characteristics that I dislike, so they're not at the top of my list. Although the issue with the BLNR could be easily fixed.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It will be hence why the borders remain closed for the foreseeable future. We don't want the diseased people to be let into the country.


Good to know that you won't be letting the diseased people out as well. My oldest sister is now against vaccination. Amazing what religion can do to someone.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Just get the new silver snoopy. The dial looks white and you get a dog. What's not to like?


If I can get my hands on one from the AD. I had already reached out to them. I sure as hell am not paying what the scalpers want for it. I am not so hard-up to get one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman?


Jman went through a handle re-assignment. He is now Man of Rolex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've been wondering if a lot of these Rolex haters are in the US. Not to insult the Americans here but the US is very consumer driven and tack on "I want this but can't get it attitude" (let's not get into availability on the GM) and it becomes a volatile combination. Just a thought.
> 
> I've only been drawn to two Rolexes: Exp2 and BLNR. But both have characteristics that I dislike, so they're not at the top of my list. Although the issue with the BLNR could be easily fixed.


No comment. I may be run out of the village with pitch forks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Good to know that you won't be letting the diseased people out as well. My oldest sister is now against vaccination. Amazing what religion can do to someone.


There's been no local cases of covid for a few weeks now. A few travellers into the country got tested positive and have been taken to hospital.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> betterpink


He could also get a rainbow avatar.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Count yourself lucky that you don't have my lung doctor daughter as your child. Since I was informed that I've got a date for the AZ stick our family Messenger site has gone ballistic with sibling fights. I'm staying out of the mess.


Good, smart decision.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> I come, I go.


Shouldn't that be the the answer to life. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Jman went through a handle re-assignment. He is now Man of Rolex.


But that's not what he was assigned at birth. Now he'll always have to read the fine print on pharmaceuticals.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> Sup homies. Been testing my DJ41 timekeeping. I said recently haven't had any issues with 3235 mvmt. Well haven't tested for a while before now. Last 3 days it's lost 11, 9 and 9 seconds per day. Not happy Jan.


MERRRRVVVV!!!! Wasup man?

Did you miss an appointment or something because of your watch? It's just not broken in yet. Give it time. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've been wondering if a lot of these Rolex haters are in the US. Not to insult the Americans here but the US is very consumer driven and tack on "I want this but can't get it attitude" (let's not get into availability on the GM) and it becomes a volatile combination. Just a thought.
> 
> I've only been drawn to two Rolexes: Exp2 and BLNR. But both have characteristics that I dislike, so they're not at the top of my list. Although the issue with the BLNR could be easily fixed.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think there's a considerable element of that. Many are from the UK, too, or at least represent themselves to be.

Besides location-dependent cultural attitudes, I think the key variables are financial resources and age. The last two are correlated, but I think there's a maturity component tied to age in a different way than resources.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Every vaccine has its side effects and risks. It's whether one wants to wear that risk. Unfortunately for me, I am prone to allergy reactions to medications and hence, serious consideration must be made as to whether to take the vaccine or not.


I'm old and fat......my second AZ jab is in one hours time and I will be sprinting to the surgery for it.

I want my life back and if the risk of a thrombo is one in 1.2m then it's a no brainer for me.

Plus I do a lot of long haul flights when I'm allowed, so the thrombo risk on them is much much higher and I sure don't worry about that as I'm eating my pre packed chicken curry, and watching the stewardess wiggle down the isle ?


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> I'm old and fat......my second AZ jab is in one hours time and I will be sprinting to the surgery for it.
> 
> I want my life back and if the risk of a thrombo is one in 1.2m then it's a no brainier for me.
> 
> Plus I do a lot of long haul flights when I'm allowed, so the thrombo risk on them is much much higher and I sure don't worry about that as I'm eating my pre packed chicken curry, and watching the stewardess wiggle down the isle ?


Good luck!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Good luck!


Don't need luck, just a lollipop afterwards.

Well I always used to get one.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thoughts on the new "e" version?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The ELAB-ID PAM01225? 44mm Pam is too big for me, and $61,700 USD is too expensive.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> ... I will be sprinting to the surgery for it.
> ..
> I do a lot of long haul flights when I'm allowed, so the thrombo risk on them is much much higher and I sure don't worry about that as I'm eating my pre packed chicken curry, and *watching the stewardess wiggle down the isle* ?


When your air stewardess is as hot as this? Yup, no brainer.









Unfortunately, our air stewardess look like this. 









I am in no hurry to be flying again. She's no English rose, that's for sure.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> MERRRRVVVV!!!! Wasup man?
> 
> Did you miss an appointment or something because of your watch? It's just not broken in yet. Give it time.
> 
> ...


It used to be as accurate as the stitching on one of your magnificent straps. Now it's as sloppy as a Mexican pizza. All I ask for is perfection bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My very first Rolex


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> I'm old and fat......my second AZ jab is in one hours time and I will be sprinting to the surgery for it.
> 
> I want my life back and if the risk of a thrombo is one in 1.2m then it's a no brainier for me.
> 
> Plus I do a lot of long haul flights when I'm allowed, so the thrombo risk on them is much much higher and I sure don't worry about that as I'm eating my pre packed chicken curry, and watching the stewardess wiggle down the isle


Go Moderna. Much more side issues I'm hearing about Phizer. If there's an option of course. 
I can't say personally things changed a lot due to covid. I worked more than ever last year and that helped me not be exposed to the drawbacks. Kids still in hybrid learning and that's really pissing me off. No positive cases with students in months but they still holding out. Kids all over are hurting for sure. Not sure how they are gonna bounce back from this.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Go Moderna. Much more side issues I'm hearing about Phizer. If there's an option of course.
> I can't say personally things changed a lot due to covid. I worked more than ever last year and that helped me not be exposed to the drawbacks. Kids still in hybrid learning and that's really pissing me off. No positive cases with students in months but they still holding out. Kids all over are hurting for sure. Not sure how they are gonna bounce back from this.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No options here so second AZ is in my arm as we speak.

And no lollipop either, cheapskates.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> It used to be as accurate as the stitching on one of your magnificent straps. Now it's as sloppy as a Mexican pizza. All I ask for is perfection bro.


Perfection is unobtainable. 
I'm really just wondering if there's a break in period with these new movements. It makes sense but then again it could always get worse. But with all this talk about watch testing since I've been here, I still have no desire to test my watches. I have an old micro brand watch that's in pieces right now that would loses multiple minutes a day and was close enough to get me through the day. Just set it again tomorrow. Lol 
These are the issues that lead to all manners of OCD. I literally have seen people wearing Rolex's that don't run anymore. Dead wrong time by hours and still flexing.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

His and hers. Fresh from the spa. My wife's first rolex also.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> His and hers. Fresh from the spa. My wife's first rolex also.
> View attachment 15829449


They remind of popular Seiko models 

Extra like for the time/date synchrony but you've got to work on your depth of field.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Is there any talk in your country of alternate vaccines right now? Hard to tell here, news is typically so US focused and all


Apparently we have ordered 20 million doses of Phizer, but I can't recall when we expect then to be available...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> They remind of popular Seiko models
> 
> Extra like for the time/date synchrony but you've got to work on your depth of field.


time/date synchronicity courtesy of RSC, bro.

For depth of field, i must admit i know nothing of proper photography. When it comes to cameras and taking photos, i am out of my depth.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> no because you are just a registered member


Ok.

I'm happy to stay in the cheap seats then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No. You're not a premium member so you can't see that post that BT posted in. He basically asked PF why his name was spoken in the same sentence with BS.


I'll just wait for the reality TV series then...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> pollies are not to be trusted


Sadly true...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Every vaccine has its side effects and risks. It's whether one wants to wear that risk. Unfortunately for me, I am prone to allergy reactions to medications and hence, serious consideration must be made as to whether to take the vaccine or not.


I get where you are coming from Sir Dog.

You have to make your own personal risk assessment.

I'll get it as soon as available however, mostly to protect my family from anything I might catch and bring home...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No politics.


Just realised I read your post wrong.

Sorry Sir Dog.

You referred to pollies in general terms, so I rescind my previous objection and wholeheartedly agree...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Back to work.
> Too many posts to catch up on for now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Just caught up to here, and there's more to catch up on than there was before!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You work?


Yep.
I squeeze in a little in between posts...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You may've missed this then...
> 
> View attachment 15829204
> 
> ...


Some reruns are worth it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. The response from my folks is different.
> 
> My 82 year old mum said yes because she is ready to die and my 86 year old dad said no because he is not ready to die?


My parents both waiting for Phizer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Jman?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Who?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I wanna know what love is.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Who?


Good to know that you are still monitoring the site.

Any closer to the VC?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> i'm interested since i have op41


Dallas RSC is your friend if warranty regulation is needed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've been wondering if a lot of these Rolex haters are in the US. Not to insult the Americans here but the US is very consumer driven and tack on "I want this but can't get it attitude" (let's not get into availability on the GM) and it becomes a volatile combination. Just a thought.
> 
> I've only been drawn to two Rolexes: Exp2 and BLNR. But both have characteristics that I dislike, so they're not at the top of my list. Although the issue with the BLNR could be easily fixed.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Rolex haters are primarily in the US and UK I think.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Good to know that you are still monitoring the site.
> 
> Any closer to the VC?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


doesn't feel that way ....
They said by end of April but ..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> I wanna know what love is.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've only been drawn to two Rolexes: Exp2 and BLNR. But both have characteristics that I dislike, so they're not at the top of my list.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Perhaps you'd like to consider a blue DJ41? ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I think there's a considerable element of that. Many are from the UK, too, or at least represent themselves to be.
> 
> Besides location-dependent cultural attitudes, I think the key variables are financial resources and age. The last two are correlated, but I think there's a maturity component tied to age in a different way than resources.


Definitely agree.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> doesn't feel that way ....
> They said by end of April but ..


I'm gonna ring her and just check.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> doesn't feel that way ....
> They said by end of April but ..


My AD said Q1 for a Silver Snoopy, also looks to be delayed. I plan to drop by soon to see if they've got any of the new releases and remind them that I patiently waiting.

Someday, I'd like to see a VC in the metal. Even though Mav's pics are outstanding, I'm guessing that the dial is even more impressive irl.

Any thoughts on picking up the Oyster bracelet for your 1/2 Pepsi? Now that Rolex offers the BLNR on the Oyster it's back on my list but I would probably have the centre links brushed. But first I've got to get Snoopy in his dog house.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> Who?


so do we also change what we call a JMan Special?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> I wanna know what love is.


it's a many splendored thing


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I only know of Black Pink. In fact, P!nk is even better.





Pongster said:


> betterpink


Defcon and Donnie got Blackpink to dance to their own song on a DDR machine --





original song:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> His and hers. Fresh from the spa. My wife's first rolex also.
> View attachment 15829449


Honestly, this pair could be the default once-and-done wristwatch purchase for so many married couples. Nothin' wrong with it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Honestly, this pair could be the default once-and-done wristwatch purchase for so many married couples. Nothin' wrong with it.


it's our only his and hers Rolex (but wasnt bought at same time). During service, i was tempted to change my dial to stick (so similar to hers) but my boss said she prefers the roman numerals on mine. And stick on hers. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's been no local cases of covid for a few weeks now. A few travellers into the country got tested positive and have been taken to hospital.


Didn't one of those travellers sadly die recently?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> I'm old and fat......my second AZ jab is in one hours time and I will be sprinting to the surgery for it.
> 
> I want my life back and if the risk of a thrombo is one in 1.2m then it's a no brainier for me.
> 
> Plus I do a lot of long haul flights when I'm allowed, so the thrombo risk on them is much much higher and I sure don't worry about that as I'm eating my pre packed chicken curry, and watching the stewardess wiggle down the isle


Good luck Clive.

Hope you avoid side effects and get your life back ASAP...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Because... you are the one who gets into the most epic, mother of all arguments? Ones that have made people leave the forum?


I disagree. You are wrong.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> His and hers. Fresh from the spa. My wife's first rolex also.
> View attachment 15829449












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> time/date synchronicity courtesy of RSC, bro.
> 
> For depth of field, i must admit i know nothing of proper photography. When it comes to cameras and taking photos, *i am out of my depth.*


I see what you did...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> I wanna know what love is.


I want you to show me...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I want you to show me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


i wanna feel what love is


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Rolex haters are primarily in the US and UK I think.


Or is that just proportional mainly because the US and UK represent the largest contingent of members on WUS?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Have the opportunity to trade my couple month old smooth DJ41 for a fluted at the right price, but thinking maybe I should stand as is. Keep in mind that I have a Breitling Galactic 41 with a nicely done diamond bezel to check the "flashy / sparkly" bezel box. Any thoughts?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i wanna feel what love is


I know you can show me...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Or is that just proportional mainly because the US and UK represent the largest contingent of members on WUS?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


i have yet to meet a Rolex hater in my neck of the woods. It was and still is an aspirational watch brand for most.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> My AD said Q1 for a Silver Snoopy, also looks to be delayed. I plan to drop by soon to see if they've got any of the new releases and remind them that I patiently waiting.
> 
> Someday, I'd like to see a VC in the metal. Even though Mav's pics are outstanding, I'm guessing that the dial is even more impressive irl.
> 
> Any thoughts on picking up the Oyster bracelet for your 1/2 Pepsi? Now that Rolex offers the BLNR on the Oyster it's back on my list but I would probably have the centre links brushed. But first I've got to get Snoopy in his dog house.


Well agreed on the polished center link to me would looked better brushed ..not sure if the sub bracelet would fit (never tried) but tbh I really don't feel like chasing the bracelet . Jubilee is the most comfortable I have ever experienced . What I really wanted/ want is a turquoise OP that was my goal but to date ...nada


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've been wondering if a lot of these Rolex haters are in the US. Not to insult the Americans here but the US is very consumer driven and tack on "I want this but can't get it attitude" (let's not get into availability on the GM) and it becomes a volatile combination. Just a thought.
> 
> I've only been drawn to two Rolexes: Exp2 and BLNR. But both have characteristics that I dislike, so they're not at the top of my list. Although the issue with the BLNR could be easily fixed.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think it might be. And this is an Internet forum, so we have no idea if we're dealing with legit collectors or 17 year olds who keep hearing about "Rollies" in every new song that comes out and are wrapped up in the Instagram/Tiktok/instant gratification craze ("seems like everyone on instragram has a Rolex nowadays, even though I've never seen on in person!!")

I would argue that the tail end of my generation and the one below us has a serious consumer-driven/instant gratification problem. I've even seen myself caught up in it before I sit down and think and ground myself a bit


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think it might be. And this is an Internet forum, so we have no idea if we're dealing with legit collectors or 17 year olds who keep hearing about "Rollies" in every new song that comes out and are wrapped up in the Instagram/Tiktok/instant gratification craze ("seems like everyone on instragram has a Rolex nowadays, even though I've never seen on in person!!")
> 
> I would argue that the tail end of my generation and the one below us has a serious consumer-driven/instant gratification problem. I've even seen myself caught up in it before I sit down and think and ground myself a bit


thanks bro for speaking for our age group.  i agree.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Have the opportunity to trade my couple month old smooth DJ41 for a fluted at the right price, but thinking maybe I should stand as is. Keep in mind that I have a Breitling Galactic 41 with a nicely done diamond bezel to check the "flashy / sparkly" bezel box. Any thoughts?


Idk, I just feel like fluted = DJ, whereas smooth = explorer/OP. I know there are obviously a ton of smooth DJs, just how I feel


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Have the opportunity to trade my couple month old smooth DJ41 for a fluted at the right price, but thinking maybe I should stand as is. Keep in mind that I have a Breitling Galactic 41 with a nicely done diamond bezel to check the "flashy / sparkly" bezel box. Any thoughts?


I think you should stand as-is _if_ you want to keep the Breitling. The fluted DJ would start to tread on the Breitling's territory, IMO.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> i wanna feel what love is





Black5 said:


> I know you can show me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I want Jenna to show me...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I want Jenna to show me...
> 
> View attachment 15830132


she hasnt yet?

youve got to take a little time


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> so do we also change what we call a JMan Special?


I'd say leave the name as is: JMAN Special


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Or is that just proportional mainly because the US and UK represent the largest contingent of members on WUS?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Not really. I think Aussies overall might exhibit better manners.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Have the opportunity to trade my couple month old smooth DJ41 for a fluted at the right price, but thinking maybe I should stand as is. Keep in mind that I have a Breitling Galactic 41 with a nicely done diamond bezel to check the "flashy / sparkly" bezel box. Any thoughts?


I prefer the 18K WG fluted bezel over the polished. Maybe you can also buy a Jubilee bracelet to swap back and forth with the Oyster. The DJ41 is a killer watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i have yet to meet a Rolex hater in my neck of the woods. It was and still is an aspirational watch brand for most.


I think there's a great deal of frustration these days because people are unable to buy what they want from AD's.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I want Jenna to show me...
> 
> View attachment 15830132


Remember whatever you do don't swallow


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I think there's a great deal of frustration these days because people are unable to buy what they want from AD's.


I'm actually less frustrated than I sound just because I'm not trying to buy anything yet. We'll get around to it eventually, maybe even go with the likes of IWC/JLC/Omega if the Rolex cases are empty (or if MrsBS likes other styles better; even though it's my wrist, it'll be her money, after all), but I'm not wasting angst on stuff I can't have.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'd say leave the name as is: JMAN Special


Sure about that, I've heard rumours that with [Man of] Rolex on the dial it's haute horology


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I'd say leave the name as is: JMAN Special


If you start calling it the Man of Rolex Special, there might be issues. Good thing Pongster is available at a reasonable retainer.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sure about that, I've heard rumours that with [Man of] Rolex on the dial it's haute horology


NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Not really. I think Aussies overall might exhibit better manners.


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm actually less frustrated than I sound just because I'm not trying to buy anything yet. We'll get around to it eventually, maybe even go with the likes of IWC/JLC/Omega if the Rolex cases are empty (or if MrsBS likes other styles better; even though it's my wrist, it'll be her money, after all), but I'm not wasting my thoughts on stuff I can't have.


Wise decision. It makes no sense whatsoever to buy any expensive luxury item unless you absolutely would feel no pinch at all after the item is purchased.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Wise decision. It makes no sense whatsoever to buy any expensive luxury item unless you absolutely would feel no pinch at all after the item is purchased.


At the rate we're going, I can envision that she'd spend her own paycheck on it - which would be almost exactly like how my mom spent her first paycheck on a watch for Dad just over fifty years ago.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sure about that, I've heard rumours that with [Man of] Rolex on the dial it's haute horology











Nope a JMAN Special requires a sterile dial


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> hahahahahahahaha


And then there are the Canadians, especially those who live on the west coast.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> thanks bro for speaking for our age group.  i agree.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

qa_ii said:


> Have the opportunity to trade my couple month old smooth DJ41 for a fluted at the right price, but thinking maybe I should stand as is. Keep in mind that I have a Breitling Galactic 41 with a nicely done diamond bezel to check the "flashy / sparkly" bezel box. Any thoughts?


*****, delete that photo.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mom's 82nd birthday today, so I spent the day visiting with her and Dad at their place. Brought her roses. Having a birthday dinner with additional guests for her on Sunday too.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Seems like Pfizer is agreeing better with Ardbeg, as opposed to that japanese draino i had last night


When we had our epic toilet paper and sanitiser shortage during lockdown, I used Ardbeg as sanitiser. I always smelled better than anyone else.
Ardbeg applied a few times a day will remove warts after a week or so. (True).
Love that peaty goodness.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nomadic?


Yes something like that


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Merv said:


> Sup homies. Been testing my DJ41 timekeeping. I said recently haven't had any issues with 3235 mvmt. Well haven't tested for a while before now. Last 3 days it's lost 11, 9 and 9 seconds per day. Not happy Jan.


That's bad luck Merve, hope they can fix it quickly for you.
Which AD you thinking? I've been thinking I will try the Hourglass next service.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Rusty427 said:


> That's bad luck Merve, hope they can fix it quickly for you.
> Which AD you thinking? I've been thinking I will try the Hourglass next service.


I'll likely go straight the service centre at Australia Square in George St.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Merv said:


> I wanna know what love is.


When your dog licks your ear.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Merv said:


> I'll likely go straight the service centre at Australia Square in George St.


I forgot about the service centre there. They should fix that for you without much hassle, Hopefully.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> When we had our epic toilet paper and sanitiser shortage during lockdown, I used Ardbeg as sanitiser. I always smelled better than anyone else.
> Ardbeg applied a few times a day will remove warts after a week or so. (True).
> Love that peaty goodness.











Ardbeg as sanitizer????


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> she hasnt yet?
> 
> youve got to take a little time


A little time to think things over...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Not really. I think Aussies overall might exhibit better manners.


We're very good at lining up, queue jumpers are frowned upon and normally cop collective abuse.
Aussies also (generally) treat everyone with the same level of respect regardless of their station in life. Manners cross all classes and are used and expected from all. Gen Y that's another story

I think Americans have more in common with us than they think.
When I travel, it's normally an American who smiles and wants to say g'day.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Ardbeg as sanitizer????


Ardbeg is more than just a whiskey, it has a place in my apocalypse box


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Didn't one of those travellers sadly die recently?


Yes, someone with the UK strain.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Not really. I think Aussies overall might exhibit better manners.


I don't think what you see on a watch forum is truly representational of the real world.

I'd Iike to believe that watch fanciers as a whole are more genteel folk. (I could be totally wrong).

For one, many people don't behave the same as they would in real life, using the opportunity that the relative anonymity provides to behave in a manner that they would never dare to use in the outside world.

i see a similar representation of trolls and troublemakers in other online forums that are exclusively Australian. In fact in many of the car groups/forums, they are even more parochial, tribal and quick to judge and go on the attack than here....

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I think there's a great deal of frustration these days because people are unable to buy what they want from AD's.


... or from the secondary market at lower prices.

I feel it's got less to do with availability at AD's and more to do with availability at a certain expected price point.

If grey prices were below AD pricing, the whiners wouldn't have a leg to stand on, even if the AD's had no stock...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> If you start calling it the Man of Rolex Special, there might be issues. Good thing Pongster is available at a *reasonable *retainer.


I understand he may be on the hunt for a Porsche, so that retainer may not be so reasonable any more...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Not really. I think Aussies overall might exhibit better manners.


Aussies are the core of OoO (not me) and from my pov are the best :
No fragile egos 
No harassing other members about not owning a rolex
No comments on others personal lives 
Very tolerant of others views 
Don't like reporting others 
No desire to do petty attacks on other members in other threads

What did I miss?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Mom's 82nd birthday today, so I spent the day visiting with her and Dad at their place. Brought her roses. Having a birthday dinner with additional guests for her on Sunday too.


Congratulations for your Mom...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Aussies are the core of OoO (not me) and from my pov are the best :
> No fragile egos
> No harassing other members about not owning a rolex
> No comments on others personal lives
> ...


Wicked sense of humour...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, someone with the UK strain.


That last hump below is what it looks like when the UK strain comes to town (data for my county through early last week).







.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I don't think what you see on a watch forum is truly representational of the real world.
> 
> I'd Iike to believe that watch fanciers as a whole are more genteel folk. (I could be totally wrong).
> 
> ...


I hear that Aussie "Footy" forums are especially intense!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> That last hump below is what it looks like when the UK strain comes to town (data for my county through early last week).
> View attachment 15830934
> .


Fawk me....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> We're very good at lining up, queue jumpers are frowned upon and normally cop collective abuse.
> Aussies also (generally) treat everyone with the same level of respect regardless of their station in life. Manners cross all classes and are used and expected from all. Gen Y that's another story
> 
> I think Americans have more in common with us than they think.
> When I travel, it's normally an American who smiles and wants to say g'day.











g'day


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Aussies are the core of OoO (not me) and from my pov are the best :
> No fragile egos
> No harassing other members about not owning a rolex
> No comments on others personal lives
> ...


Gracious enough to wait in line behind me?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Aussies are the core of OoO (not me) and from my pov are the best :
> No fragile egos
> No harassing other members about not owning a rolex
> No comments on others personal lives
> ...


Rapier wit and sense of humor


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Wicked sense of humour...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


#nevereverreadahead


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

The Thomas J said:


> I have a two tone Tudor DJ and I found that fills the void nicely. Occasionally I find myself looking at Rolex SS DJ's. I would wear it. I haven't worn my DD in months because I have no where 2 go. I've been wearing jogging pants or shorts for the past 12 months. When I put a pair of jeans on lately its like a huge event. This past Friday I almost gave myself a seizure trying to figure out what watch to wear. I finally decided to wear a Panerai that I have had for almost 7 years.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Thats one reason I sold my DJ is that I have nowhere to go, this fits my lifestyle better.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thank you. I am not an anti-vaxxer but I am not confident of what the authorities here are saying.


I agree mate, plus by the time the vaccine is available to me I will no longer need it.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Can't help it. America is the centre of the universe.
> 
> The Gov over here is talking about acquiring more of the Pfizer jabs. They give the Pfizer to the medicos and the front line people and the AZ to all the others. The politicians also take the Pfizer jab and they are telling us it's all good. LOL.


I'm not going to take the AZ either, Pfizer or nothing. It seems there are more issues with AZ down here than anywhere else?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Rusty427 said:


> I think there are a lot of Australians thinking like you Dogbert.


Including me....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering in the neighborhood today.










Got accepted there and turned them down even though it was free tuition. Oy.

_"I coulda been a contender!"_


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

5959HH said:


> g'day











.....I see you like cowboy boots?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering is hungry work.










Their version of a grilled cheese sandwich: Chicken with cheddar and bacon. Yum!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When your air stewardess is as hot as this? Yup, no brainer.
> View attachment 15829402
> 
> 
> ...


It's worse when they are male. I was on a qantas flight once when the male flight attendant criticised me for having a Bundaberg ginger beer. He said " that has more sugar than anything else". I said "yeah thanks"...


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gracious enough to wait in line behind me?
> 
> View attachment 15830940


She doesn't strike me as a pusher innerer, too nice.
Lucky days!
What happens in the line stays in the line


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Didn't one of those travellers sadly die recently?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yes a former governor of PNG. It hit me a little because my mother's cousin (not sure what he is to me) was the Manager of Government House in PNG.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

qa_ii said:


> Have the opportunity to trade my couple month old smooth DJ41 for a fluted at the right price, but thinking maybe I should stand as is. Keep in mind that I have a Breitling Galactic 41 with a nicely done diamond bezel to check the "flashy / sparkly" bezel box. Any thoughts?


I don't mind Breitling but would prefer the old style Chronomat personally.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sidewalk flower boxes. Not quite like Mrs. BSF's garden but...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Aussies are the core of OoO (not me) and from my pov are the best :
> No fragile egos
> No harassing other members about not owning a rolex
> No comments on others personal lives
> ...


We are also very attractive


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> We are also very attractive


This thread needs pics.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> We are also very attractive


Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Resting back home after a lovely couple of weeks at Noosa.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering is hungry work.
> 
> View attachment 15830971
> 
> ...


Ahhh, I miss my old neighborhood. Walk to the corner store, get a panini, and go to the park. None of that out here in the 'burbs.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I hear that Aussie "Footy" forums are especially intense!


I stay away.

They scare me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering in the neighborhood today.
> 
> View attachment 15830952
> 
> ...


Cooper Union? We have quite a few people from there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> Cooper Union? We have quite a few people from there.


Yup, that's the Union.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Ahhh, I miss my old neighborhood. Walk to the corner store, get a panini, and go to the park. None of that out here in the 'burbs.


There are just so many food options within a 5 minute walk. Amazing really.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> Ardbeg is more than just a whiskey, it has a place in my apocalypse box











Agreed!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15830927


As the song says,

"Jose Cuervo, you are a friend of mine.

I like to drink you with a little salt and lime..."


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering in the neighborhood today.
> 
> View attachment 15830952
> 
> ...


What is it?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BonyWrists said:


> That last hump below is what it looks like when the UK strain comes to town (data for my county through early last week).
> View attachment 15830934
> .


The UK strain came in through Mexico then buses?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> It's worse when they are male. I was on a qantas flight once when the male flight attendant criticised me for having a Bundaberg ginger beer. He said *" that has more sugar than anything else"*. I said "yeah thanks"...


""That's what I was going for..."

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> The UK strain came in through Mexico then buses?


Most likely through Newark Airport, although one can't rule out JFK, or really just about anywhere.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> It's worse when they are male. I was on a qantas flight once when the male flight attendant criticised me for having a Bundaberg ginger beer. He said " that has more sugar than anything else". I said "yeah thanks"...


Nobody likes a too b*tchy male.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> What is it?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


A small but very good University. A great source of Engineers.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, that's the Union.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I'd say leave the name as is: JMAN Special


will do. But does that only apply to those produced prior to the name change?

is the JMan Special technically discontinued?

will the succeeding production be called MoR Special? I suppose it might be difficult (if not outright illegal) to spell it all out. Maybe as one word "manofrolex", there might be a fighting chance (i.e., me fighting Tyson in his prime).

now that i think of it, i had a similar IP/TM matter before. But the complaining party was certainly not as big a behemoth as Rolex. And my defense was my client was using her name in a portmanteau with love and luxury.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I think there's a great deal of frustration these days because people are unable to buy what they want from AD's.


same here. But still i dont see an actual hate for rolex. Maybe 350 years of being a colony taught us to accept our plight without complaint.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sure about that, I've heard rumours that with [Man of] Rolex on the dial it's haute horology





Sappie66 said:


> If you start calling it the Man of Rolex Special, there might be issues. Good thing Pongster is available at a reasonable retainer.


partial nra

yup, with an RM as acceptance fee, i will waive future time billing and even the success fee. Very ReasoMable


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> At the rate we're going, I can envision that she'd spend her own paycheck on it - which would be almost exactly like how my mom spent her first paycheck on a watch for Dad just over fifty years ago.


i spent my first paycheck on my parents.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> A little time to think things over...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I better read between the lines


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I understand he may be on the hunt for a Porsche, so that retainer may not be so reasonable any more...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


nra


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> will the succeeding production be calles MoR Special? I suppose it might be difficult (if not outright illegal) to spell it all out. Maybe as one word "manofrolex", there might be a fighting chance


All I see there is ManOFrolex...so all good nothing Rolex related


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> ... or from the secondary market at lower prices.
> 
> I feel it's got less to do with availability at AD's and more to do with availability at a certain expected price point.
> 
> ...


stopped myself from cracking a no leg to stand on joke


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> All I see there is ManOFrolex...so all good nothing Rolex related


The Frolex Conglomerate might complain.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i spent my first paycheck on my parents.


Dividends


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Dividends


I got them a his and hers omega constellation.

and since i really am a watch lover, when i opened my own office i got my parents as well as my three siblings the watches of their choice.

i would have thought that all would pick a Rolex but only two did. One picked a Chopard. Another a Tudor. And one picked a Seiko. And one (who already picked a Rolex) also asked for a Seiko.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I got them a his and hers omega constellation.
> 
> and since i really am a watch lover, when i opened my own office i got my parents as well as my three siblings the watches of their choice.
> 
> i would have thought that all would pick a Rolex but only two did. One picked a Chopard. Another a Tudor. And one picked a Seiko. And one (who already picked a Rolex) also asked for a Seiko.


Those are exceptional, wonderful presents and of course, timeless (until wound and set).

👍🏼


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> The Frolex Conglomerate might complain.


That's where you come into play


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Those are exceptional, wonderful presents and of course, timeless (until wound and set).
> 
> 👍🏼


or worn regularly.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> That's where you come into play


i will waive my acceptance fee then since i am a proud JMan Special owner (with Dirty South strap).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i spent my first paycheck on my parents.


I spent mine on a Gameboy for myself.

Within a month I had to ask my mom to give it back so I could play it. So I bought another one for her that Christmas.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> I better read between the lines


In case I need it when I'm older...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> In case I need it when I'm older...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Now this mountain, I must climb


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> stopped myself from cracking a no leg to stand on joke


I'm clear now.
Go for it...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Now this mountain, I must climb


Feels like the world upon my shoulders...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Feels like the world upon my shoulders...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


But through the clouds, I see love shine


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> But through the clouds, I see love shine


It keeps me warm as life grows colder...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> We're very good at lining up, queue jumpers are frowned upon and normally cop collective abuse.
> Aussies also (generally) treat everyone with the same level of respect regardless of their station in life. Manners cross all classes and are used and expected from all. Gen Y that's another story
> 
> I think Americans have more in common with us than they think.
> When I travel, it's normally an American who smiles and wants to say g'day.


Next time leave your big knife with the crocodile handle at home and see if Americans are as friendly. Many smile when scared sh1tless


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yes, someone with the UK strain.


It's the UK strain that's peaking here. ICUs are filled to capacity so drive safely if you're in the area.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Aussies are the core of OoO (not me) and from my pov are the best :
> No fragile egos
> No harassing other members about not owning a rolex
> No comments on others personal lives
> ...


They walk with a swagger and are always carrying concealed

Boomerangs?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> They walk with a swagger and are always carrying concealed
> 
> Boomerangs?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Which means Aussies know that what goes around comes around 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Thats one reason I sold my DJ is that I have nowhere to go, this fits my lifestyle better.


I missed that you sold the DJ, did your 300 meet the same fate?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering in the neighborhood today.
> 
> View attachment 15830952
> 
> ...


Ticket counter at the train station ?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Resting back home after a lovely couple of weeks at Noosa.


Vacations in your summer home can be so trying at times. I feel for you, now pass us all a cold beer 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i spent my first paycheck on my parents.


Same here. I recall buying my father a TT watch that cost around 300 USD back in the 70s. Wish I remembered what is was - Invicta?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

This sucker has lume!










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> This sucker has lume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always did like the Omega PO broad arrow hands.?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Back to coffee -

First impressions of this twenty-dollar Mr. Coffee blade grinder:

Easy to use, handy settings, "chamber maid system" (the plastic arms that sweep the bowl) helps get the grounds out. Grind size is inconsistent because that's just how blade grinders work, but there are workarounds (see vid). But I think I like the taste, though MrsBS says it's more bitter (probably because of the inconsistent grind).

The real questions I'm looking to answer are: Do whole beans really stay good longer than pre-ground coffee? Is it not too much of a hassle to grind each morning? If these are "yes", we'll likely look for a proper burr grinder later. MrsBS also says she wants a nice espresso machine if/when we move to a house with a bigger kitchen.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Singing the praises of mRNA...

The mRNA Vaccines Are Looking Better and Better


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of looking better...










Her, not him.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Singing the praises of mRNA...
> 
> The mRNA Vaccines Are Looking Better and Better


Told y'all how excited my sister has been about them. It's astonishing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Back in the desert!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Family movie night last night. My youngest boy picked 'San Andreas' starring The Rock. Massive earthquakes and tsunamis destroying pretty much everything in California and Nevada. Who knows maybe 50 million people dead but movie focused on the Rock and the great job he did in saving his wife and daughter. Love these feel good films.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

More importantly, that film has Alexandra Daarrio!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just saw a Home Detox episode featuring Yung Ha Na (news broadcaster) and Yung Jung Won (fitness trainer). Both live at home with their parents and younger brother because _they're both still single_ (!)


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

That's because they are craaaaaazzzzzzyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> That's because they are craaaaaazzzzzzyyyyyyyyy!


They seemed reasonable in the show, but you know... television, bruh...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> More importantly, that film has Alexandra Daarrio!












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Visited my 95 yo Auntie in Hospital yesterday after an awkward fall broke her L5.

Her first time in a hospital as a patient - EVER!

Bit scary for her, especially with the long rehab road ahead of her, being rather daunting, but she looked remarkably well despite the obvious pain and discomfort and has all her wits about her even cracking jokes about other family members waiting for her to die.

Surprisingly, she doesn’t think she has any old Rolex’s or Omega’s lying around at home...


SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Gents- been a while. Hope all are well and staying safe and sane. Got this today from AD-unsure. Your thoughts? Like the new lugs and tapered bracelet but still think like the 40mm Hulk better.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Watchfiend12 said:


> Gents- been a while. Hope all are well and staying safe and sane. Got this today from AD-unsure. Your thoughts? Like the new lugs and tapered bracelet but still think like the 40mm Hulk better.


Hulk for comparison-


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Yes, someone with the UK strain.


Dog is that you??

You're confusing me, and that's not very hard at all ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Dog is that you??
> 
> You're confusing me, and that's not very hard at all


@dogbertisfat is no more.

Long live Sir @BundyBear...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> @dogbertisfat is no more.
> 
> Long live Sir @BundyBear...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:

Does the username re-assignment surgery hurt much?

@BundyBear @manofrolex

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Watchfiend12 said:


> Gents- been a while. Hope all are well and staying safe and sane. Got this today from AD-unsure. Your thoughts? Like the new lugs and tapered bracelet but still think like the 40mm Hulk better.


Green is supposedly the new blue. I'm too old fashioned - always been a chocolate or vanilla guy. But if you like the Hulk then I see this as a good alternative or placeholder until the Hulk arrives.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> @dogbertisfat is no more.
> 
> Long live Sir @BundyBear...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


What's with this digital face surgery?

But after Jman changed his handle I changed mine on Instagram to something more anonymous. Somewhat new to social media, if I could've I probably would've simply used my email address as my handle since it's easy to remember 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> What's with this digital face surgery?
> 
> But after Jman changed his handle I changed mine on Instagram to something more anonymous. Somewhat new to social media, if I could've I probably would've simply used my email address as my handle since it's easy to remember
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yep I'm trying my best to keep family and personal friends off my Instagram because it's dedicated to straps and watches. Wife already following. I'm not accepting any more family. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep I'm trying my best to keep family and personal friends off my Instagram because it's dedicated to straps and watches. Wife already following. I'm not accepting any more family. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


there's a reason am not on social media.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> @dogbertisfat is no more.
> 
> Long live Sir @BundyBear...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


from Canis Major to Ursa Major?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Watchfiend12 said:


> Hulk for comparison-


Yeah, def prefer the black dial Cermit. Too much green going on in the Hulk imo.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> @dogbertisfat is no more.
> 
> Long live Sir @BundyBear...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


What's going on with all these name changes?

Wonder if BigJennaFan is taken...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> from Canis Major to Ursa Major?


Brilliant!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> View attachment 15833454


Those stars are very brilliant i suppose. Though Sirius, the brightest, would be in Big Dog, seriously.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's going on with all these name changes?
> 
> Wonder if BigJennaFan is taken...


There's only one way to find out for sure


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been a while...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday again.
> 
> View attachment 15833515


I've taken a short break from football but definitely looking forward to the upcoming season and new/reused voluptuous Tiffanys.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've taken a short break from football but definitely looking forward to the upcoming season and new/reused voluptuous Tiffanys.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


If you ever decide to come to NYC to watch another game, we got tons (well, less now...) of nice sports bars. Drinks on me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've taken a short break from football but definitely looking forward to the upcoming season and new/reused voluptuous Tiffanys.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Tiffany's not that voluptuous but this young lady certainly is.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany's not that voluptuous but this young lady certainly is.
> 
> View attachment 15833543


Are they COSC or METAS certified for accuracy and precision time keeping when cheering on the sidelines? Isochrony can be so disturbing 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are they COSC or METAS certified for accuracy and precision time keeping when cheering on the sidelines? Isochrony can be so disturbing
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


And is it actually better that they use silicon now?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> And is it actually better that they use silicon now?


Not sure magnetism has ever been an issue of concern, but age and gravity takes a toll 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Aussies are the core of OoO (not me) and from my pov are the best :
> No fragile egos
> No harassing other members about not owning a rolex
> No comments on others personal lives
> ...


Since you're asking 😁


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not sure magnetism has ever been an issue of concern, but age and gravity takes a toll
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The use of a silicon hairspring has two major advantages, as already mentioned it's anti-magnetic properties is one.

The other is they can be manufactured in mass qualities in an EXTREMELY precise shape, negating the need to adjust the hairspring by skilled watchmaker and still achieve a very high precision, thus helping timekeeping and saving time and cost in manufacturing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Since you're asking
> 
> View attachment 15833831
> 
> ...


I worked on my Grammies farm during summer vacations but never came across a site like this: if I had I'm sure I would have dropped my jar of sugar laden tea, or even worse driven into a groundhog hole!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The use of a silicon hairspring has two major advantages, as already mentioned it's anti-magnetic properties is one.
> 
> The other is they can be manufactured in mass qualities in an EXTREMELY precise shape, negating the need to adjust the hairspring by skilled watchmaker and still achieve a very high precision, thus helping timekeeping and saving time and cost in manufacturing.


Does Rolex's parachrom hairspring require adjustment? I've always wondered why they've chosen not to use silicon when they were one of the co-developers (I think).

As you probably know, Frederique Constant has upped the game. It'll be interesting to follow this development.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tiffany's not that voluptuous but this young lady certainly is.
> 
> View attachment 15833543


Bouyancy rating is 9.5! Could be a 10 but additipnal research needed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does Rolex's parachrom hairspring require adjustment? I've always wondered why they've chosen not to use silicon when they were one of the co-developers (I think).
> 
> As you probably know, Frederique Constant has upped the game. It'll be interesting to follow this development.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes I do believe the blue Parachrome hairspring requires adjustments. And perhaps the only real reason for Rolex to keep using it is to keep the Breguet overcoil.

Afaik the Breguet overcoil helps negate isochronism and I believe there's only one Hong Kong company capable in manufacturing a silicon hairspring WITH a Breguet overcoil.









The Latest in Silicon Hairspring Tech – From Hong Kong | SJX Watches


Master Dynamic and its patented hairspring.




watchesbysjx.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are they COSC or METAS certified for accuracy and precision time keeping when cheering on the sidelines? Isochrony can be so disturbing
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


they can be Pong-certified also bro. Just send them over.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Out in "Old Town"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> As you probably know, Frederique Constant has upped the game. It'll be interesting to follow this development.


That new oscillator FC's got is really interesting. It should fit easily into the same amount of space as a traditional lever escapement, unlike Zenith's wild full-width oscillator. Hopefully a local AD will get some in hand (and hopefully FC will have the cajones to put it into series production).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are they COSC or METAS certified for accuracy and precision time keeping when cheering on the sidelines? Isochrony can be so disturbing
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm also sure that they're likely to show changes due to fluctuations in temperature. ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yes I do believe the blue Parachrome hairspring requires adjustments. And perhaps the only real reason for Rolex to keep using it is to keep the Breguet overcoil.
> 
> Afaik the Breguet overcoil helps negate isochronism and I believe there's only one Hong Kong company capable in manufacturing a silicon hairspring WITH a Breguet overcoil.
> 
> ...


That's true, I forgot their use of the Breguet overcoil to reduce isochronism. The combo seems to be effective but probably also more costly than going full silicon.

It'll be interesting to see how the skeletonised and asymmetrical escapement functions long term.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm also sure that they're likely to show changes due to fluctuations in temperature.


And they have a prolonged service outage each month.

Best to have a backup or three


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yes I do believe the blue Parachrome hairspring requires adjustments. And perhaps the only real reason for Rolex to keep using it is to keep the Breguet overcoil.
> 
> Afaik the Breguet overcoil helps negate isochronism and I believe there's only one Hong Kong company capable in manufacturing a silicon hairspring WITH a Breguet overcoil.
> 
> ...


Very interesting article!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Out in "Old Town"


Your Pam looks so much at home in Southern Calif.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Out in "Old Town"


I get a chuckle when Americans talk of Old Towns. During my wife's (GF at the time) first trip to the LA area my mother proudly showed her an old house - 100 years old! She laughed knowing that 100+ year old houses are very common in Sweden.

PS - in our "old town" the church is from the early 1200s and our uni is 500+ years old.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I get a chuckle when Americans talk of Old Towns. During my wife's (GF at the time) first trip to the LA area my mother proudly showed her an old house - 100 years old! She laughed knowing that 100+ year old houses are very common in Sweden.
> 
> PS - in our "old town" the church is from the early 1200s and our uni is 500+ years old.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yeah -- I remember visiting a church in Germany that had a tree in the garden out back that was documented as being planted in the mid-1700s. "Damn, that's older than the USA..." I realized.

"The difference between the US and the UK is, people in the US think that a hundred years is a long time, and the UK thinks a hundred miles is a long trip"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Yes I do believe the blue Parachrome hairspring requires adjustments. And perhaps the only real reason for Rolex to keep using it is to keep the Breguet overcoil.
> 
> Afaik the Breguet overcoil helps negate isochronism and I believe there's only one Hong Kong company capable in manufacturing a silicon hairspring WITH a Breguet overcoil.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Rolex would buy this process and take it all in-house. They already use silicon hairsprings in some ladies' models.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I would never drive more than 50 miles for anything.

Lucky there are 25 castles and stately homes within that from me.

Might have to re think that when I retire properly as the Mrs wants to do that west coast winnebago thing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> I would never drive more than 50 miles for anything.
> 
> Lucky there are 25 castles and stately homes within that from me.
> 
> Might have to re think that when I retire properly as the Mrs wants to do that west coast winnebago thing.


MrsBS drove over 50 miles _one-way_ to get her CV19 shot. We go that far to a friend's house to pick up homemade kimchi and side dishes, too.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah -- I remember visiting a church in Germany that had a tree in the garden out back that was documented as being planted in the mid-1700s. "Damn, that's older than the USA..." I realized.
> 
> "The difference between the US and the UK is, people in the US think that a hundred years is a long time, and the UK thinks a hundred miles is a long trip"


I feel like a Texan but somewhere northwest of here there's a bush that's been C14 dated to 10000 years.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> I would never drive more than 50 miles for anything.
> 
> Lucky there are 25 castles and stately homes within that from me.
> 
> Might have to re think that when I retire properly as the Mrs wants to do that west coast winnebago thing.


Reminds me of my father when he retired. He bought a Winnebago to travel out west and see/re-see many of the national parks. I think he made one trip up to NY when I was in the US and too cheap to fly down to Florida. After that he parked it on a nearby base and there it sat for 20+ years in the Florida heat and humidity. He probably ended up selling it for scrap metal.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Reminds me of my father when he retired. He bought a Winnebago to travel out west and see/re-see many of the national parks. I think he made one trip up to NY when I was in the US and too cheap to fly down to Florida. After that he parked it on a nearby base and there it sat for 20+ years in the Florida heat and humidity. He probably ended up selling it for scrap metal.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No purchase intended, rent one for a month and the fly home is the plan.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> I would never drive more than 50 miles for anything.
> 
> Lucky there are 25 castles and stately homes within that from me.
> 
> Might have to re think that when I retire properly as the Mrs wants to do that west coast winnebago thing.


West coast of which country? If US west coast, fantastic drive from Carmel CA through Big Sur to San Luis Obispo. Then drive to Yellowstone National Park that also includes Chief Joseph Scenic Highway. Those areas include some of the most beautiful scenery on the planet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> West coast of which country? If US west coast, fantastic drive from Carmel CA through Big Sur to San Luis Obispo. Then drive to Yellowstone National Park that also includes Chief Joseph Scenic Highway. Those areas include some of the most beautiful scenery on the planet.


Yes west coast of the us of a.

Never been but would love to see the sites down that way.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> West coast of which country? If US west coast, fantastic drive from Carmel CA through Big Sur to San Luis Obispo. Then drive to Yellowstone National Park that also includes Chief Joseph Scenic Highway. Those areas include some of the most beautiful scenery on the planet.


Concur about the California coast.

One other stretch I'd like to visit before I die is Norway's tourist route. I'm looking (unsuccessfully) for a page about a photography exhibition I saw that showed the rest areas and scenic outlooks. This link will have to do for now:




__





National Tourist Routes Project in Norway: Architecture and Artworks for Resting, Recollecting, and Reflecting - ONCURATING







www.on-curating.org


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> @dogbertisfat is no more.
> 
> Long live Sir @BundyBear...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh, what's Sir Dogbert's new handle ?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's going on with all these name changes?
> 
> Wonder if BigJennaFan is taken...


Mate, even if it's taken, you just show them your zillion Jenna pics and the handle name will be surrendered to you.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Your Pam looks so much at home in Southern Calif.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood





rjohnson56 said:


> I get a chuckle when Americans talk of Old Towns. During my wife's (GF at the time) first trip to the LA area my mother proudly showed her an old house - 100 years old! She laughed knowing that 100+ year old houses are very common in Sweden.
> 
> PS - in our "old town" the church is from the early 1200s and our uni is 500+ years old.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Thanks!! And you're right, it's pretty funny. Although, a lot of the desert is "old" town from Native American days. Obviously much different, today.

Totally different perspective from when I was in Europe and Asia, though! Visited some truly "old" towns!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The use of a silicon hairspring has two major advantages, as already mentioned it's anti-magnetic properties is one.
> 
> The other is they can be manufactured in mass qualities in an EXTREMELY precise shape, negating the need to adjust the hairspring by skilled watchmaker and still achieve a very high precision, thus helping timekeeping and *saving time and cost in manufacturing.*


So that abovementioned savings can be passed on to consumers?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Concur about the California coast.
> 
> One other stretch I'd like to visit before I die is Norway's tourist route. I'm looking (unsuccessfully) for a page about a photography exhibition I saw that showed the rest areas and scenic outlooks. This link will have to do for now:
> 
> ...


Best way to visit Norway is to take a two-week Holland America cruise of the Norwegian fjords during late July or early August. Like Alaska on steroids!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm also sure that they're likely to show changes due to fluctuations in temperature.


And the effects of manipulation...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes west coast of the us of a.
> 
> Never been but would love to see the sites down that way.


Rather than renting a Winnebago might be easier simply to rent a full size car and stay in hotels. Keep in mind gasoline's much, much cheaper in the US than the UK. Of all the scenic areas I've seen anywhere in the world thus far, Yellowstone National Park and surrounding area stands virtually alone. I suspect BT will concur if he happens to see my post.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Best way to visit Norway is to take a two-week Holland America cruise of the Norwegian fjords during late July or early August. Like Alaska on steroids!


Mom n Dad made a trip up there a couple years ago. She's 100% Norwegian heritage (possibly Sami, she now believes) and they were able to connect with a guy who lives in the same town where her... let's see... great-great-great-grandma (?) was born, and they got to see the small church where she was married. The guy turned out to be a sixth-cousin or something, too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> And the effects of manipulation...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Can be self-regulated with the right resting position


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

What a difference 18 hours makes. Backyard fire pit last night vs waking up to another snowfall warning. Meh.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Rather than renting a Winnebago might be easier simply to rent a full size car and stay in hotels. Keep in mind gasoline's much, much cheaper in the US than the UK. Of all the scenic areas I've seen anywhere in the world thus far, Yellowstone National Park and surrounding area stands virtually alone. I suspect BT will concur if he happens to see my post.


We will Definetly do it, it's on the list to be ticked in the next ten years or so.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey everybody!!! (Dr. Nick voice).... Long time no update...

Got my Speedy FOIS back from service... sent in Jan 8, returned April 10, not too bad considering COVID restrictions. I'm told it was sent to Switzerland, so ok I guess (esp given Swatch Toronto reputation).

So good news, right? Well not so much. Even Swiss elves miss the mark sometimes. Watch was losing 15 to 20 minutes per day, but not evenly. My guess, based on my anecdotal observations, is that the hour hand is rubbing/tight against the sub-dial / second hand. Most time lost appeared to be between the 9 and 11 o'clock range.

So back it goes. See you in another 4 months!

Side topic... my FOIS has a few scratches in the sapphire at the 11 o'clock mark, so I figured I'd change the crystal at service as well. Lol, nope. That particular crystal is ~CAD $950 (USD $750 or so). The full service was also CAD $950 or so... given I'm a cheap bastard, I'm ok with the scratches. Lol.

My watch may not be working right, but it sure looked good when I picked it up!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Rather than renting a Winnebago might be easier simply to rent a full size car and stay in hotels. Keep in mind gasoline's much, much cheaper in the US than the UK. Of all the scenic areas I've seen anywhere in the world thus far, Yellowstone National Park and surrounding area stands virtually alone. I suspect @Betterthere will concur if he happens to see my post.


FIFY just to make sure he sees it...

And once more for good measure: @Betterthere, paging @Betterthere...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Hey everybody!!! (Dr. Nick voice).... Long time no update...
> 
> Got my Speedy FOIS back from service... sent in Jan 8, returned April 10, not too bad considering COVID restrictions. I'm told it was sent to Switzerland, so ok I guess (esp given Swatch Toronto reputation).
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you bro. Sucks about the watch. I polished my crystal with Mother's Polish and a microfiber towel. Came out great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, you seen @Betterthere around?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Great to hear from you bro. Sucks about the watch. I polished my crystal with Mother's Polish and a microfiber towel. Came out great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good to know. Doesn't bother me much, but I may try to do something about it eventually.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna, you seen @Betterthere around?
> 
> View attachment 15834231


Where oh where is @Betterthere ?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Doxa sunday


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> *I would never drive more than 50 miles for anything*.
> 
> Lucky there are 25 castles and stately homes within that from me.
> 
> Might have to re think that when I retire properly as the Mrs wants to do that west coast winnebago thing.


50 miles ain't gonna cut it out west. Yellowstone and surrounding area is God's country as 59 said.


BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY just to make sure he sees it...
> 
> And once more for good measure: @Betterthere, paging @Betterthere...


sorry I never see those @Betterthere summons ...think because I use browser only?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> 50 miles ain't gonna cut it out west. Yellowstone and surrounding area is God's country as 59 said.
> 
> sorry I never see those @Betterthere summons ...think because I use browser only?


Agree. 50 miles is "a bit down the road" in a large part of USA and Canada. Prob Aus too.

The only @ calls that I see are from Tapatalk users. I don't typically use Tapatalk, but I still get their email notifications.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> I got them a his and hers omega constellation.
> 
> and since i really am a watch lover, when i opened my own office i got my parents as well as my three siblings the watches of their choice.
> 
> i would have thought that all would pick a Rolex but only two did. One picked a Chopard. Another a Tudor. And one picked a Seiko. And one (who already picked a Rolex) also asked for a Seiko.


I thought I was the only watch lover in my family but ran into my Uncle a few years ago and he was wearing a 1970's Omega Constellation, a carton of fourex on his shoulder and wearing blue singlet, shorts and flip flops. I hadn't seen him in years and I only remember him wearing cheap digital watches but that was when he was working, he was a fitter and turner by trade.

My grandmother cut him out of her will for some reason and my mother and uncles never spoke again. I tried to bring them together before she passed but no joy.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> I missed that you sold the DJ, did your 300 meet the same fate?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yep sold both the DJ and the 300 to the same buyer in Sydney, a moderator for The Australian Facebook Watch Buy site, so ahead again.

He said his wife will love the DJ.

I bought the Omega from the Brisbane boutique and have cash to spare.

This one will do me for now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> sorry I never see those @Betterthere summons ...think because I use browser only?


Yeah, that would explain it. I'm a browser-only guy too.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Merv said:


> Family movie night last night. My youngest boy picked 'San Andreas' starring The Rock. Massive earthquakes and tsunamis destroying pretty much everything in California and Nevada. Who knows maybe 50 million people dead but movie focused on the Rock and the great job he did in saving his wife and daughter. Love these feel good films.


Didn't he wear a Panerai in that film?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you ever decide to come to NYC to watch another game, we got tons (well, less now...) of nice sports bars. Drinks on me.


We were going to visit NYC last year but then COVID happened.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15834484
> Doxa sunday


Sorry no DOXA but back at ya.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, that would explain it. I'm a browser-only guy too.


Me too, got rid of Tapatalk a while ago, after I was banned from the Rolex Forums after arguing about the issues with the 3235 movement. Let's say I told someone to go and do something to himself and it didn't go down too well after he called me an uneducated Australian so and so and I took offence.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

A pic from my backyard while drinking at the last full moon. Any of the OoO brothers welcome to join me anytime.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY just to make sure he sees it...
> 
> And once more for good measure: @Betterthere, paging @Betterthere...


what happened to sir BT?

did i snooze and miss something?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Didn't he wear a Panerai in that film?


Yep and I mentioned to the family how it just keeps on going through earthquakes, tsunamis etc. Beast of a watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> 50 miles ain't gonna cut it out west. Yellowstone and surrounding area is God's country as 59 said.
> 
> sorry I never see those @Betterthere summons ...think because I use browser only?


nra

And i wouldnt be of much help, sir. I only use the phone. Had one argument in another thread. Turns out there should be no argument. Differences were due to him using his computer and me using my phone.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I thought I was the only watch lover in my family but ran into my Uncle a few years ago and he was wearing a 1970's Omega Constellation, a carton of fourex on his shoulder and wearing blue singlet, shorts and flip flops. I hadn't seen him in years and I only remember him wearing cheap digital watches but that was when he was working, he was a fitter and turner by trade.
> 
> My grandmother cut him out of her will for some reason and my mother and uncles never spoke again. I tried to bring them together before she passed but no joy.


like for the first paragraph bro. Not sure about the second. Condolences on your grandma's passing.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I get a chuckle when Americans talk of Old Towns. During my wife's (GF at the time) first trip to the LA area my mother proudly showed her an old house - 100 years old! She laughed knowing that 100+ year old houses are very common in Sweden.
> 
> PS - in our "old town" the church is from the early 1200s and our uni is 500+ years old.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think I mentioned previously that some of my Swedish forbears are buried here:









Vreta Abbey - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS drove over 50 miles _one-way_ to get her CV19 shot. We go that far to a friend's house to pick up homemade kimchi and side dishes, too.


Mine was about 40 miles. The two nearest megasites are about 21 and 27 miles each way, but they didn't have appointments when I became eligible.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Marendra said:


> Hey everybody!!! (Dr. Nick voice).... Long time no update...
> 
> Got my Speedy FOIS back from service... sent in Jan 8, returned April 10, not too bad considering COVID restrictions. I'm told it was sent to Switzerland, so ok I guess (esp given Swatch Toronto reputation).
> 
> ...


That would be a big disappointment. I hope it comes back faster this time, and completely fixed.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Best way to visit Norway is to take a two-week Holland America cruise of the Norwegian fjords during late July or early August. Like Alaska on steroids!


Haha. Took a USN cruise stopping in Kristiansand and entering quite a few fjords. Some were up top in the circle.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BonyWrists said:


> That would be a big disappointment. I hope it comes back faster this time, and completely fixed.


Yes disappointing, but I'm really not too worked up about it. With everything going on in the world, if that's the worst that happens to me for the next few months, then I'm doing ok.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> So that abovementioned savings can be passed on to consumers?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


To a certain extent that's already happening. We're seeing more COSC certified pieces from Tissot, Miso, Baume & Mercier, Certina at truly entry level price points. Tudor, Zenith and Omega at a slightly higher, but still considered entry level luxury segment offering better accuracy and precision by adopting silicon.

Is all the savings passed to consumers? No idea. But in terms of timekeeping performance the end consumer is definitely getting better value.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Marendra said:


> Hey everybody!!! (Dr. Nick voice).... Long time no update...
> 
> Got my Speedy FOIS back from service... sent in Jan 8, returned April 10, not too bad considering COVID restrictions. I'm told it was sent to Switzerland, so ok I guess (esp given Swatch Toronto reputation).
> 
> ...


15~20 minutes? Dang that's some lousy service. Hope they get it right this time.

Btw, that crystals is hesalite right? A bit of Polywatch, elbow grease and a few minutes is all it takes for top take care of minor scratches. Used it on my vintage Tudor and Rolex and the result is really good.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Hey everybody!!! (Dr. Nick voice).... Long time no update...
> 
> Got my Speedy FOIS back from service... sent in Jan 8, returned April 10, not too bad considering COVID restrictions. I'm told it was sent to Switzerland, so ok I guess (esp given Swatch Toronto reputation).
> 
> ...


Hopefully they'll only need to regulate and not adjust the moment and it'll be back sooner.

I wonder what criteria are used to decide if a watch should be handled locally or sent back to Switzerland?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> 15~20 minutes? Dang that's some lousy service. Hope they get it right this time.
> 
> Btw, that crystals is hesalite right? A bit of Polywatch, elbow grease and a few minutes is all it takes for top take care of minor scratches. Used it on my vintage Tudor and Rolex and the result is really good.


Sadly no... FOIS has a sapphire crystal. I scratched it within a few months of getting it (~2013 I think), so it's been there a while now.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Great to hear from you bro. Sucks about the watch. I polished my crystal with Mother's Polish and a microfiber towel. Came out great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Was it a sapphire crystal?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hopefully they'll only need to regulate and not adjust the moment and it'll be back sooner.
> 
> I wonder what criteria are used to decide if a watch should be handled locally or sent back to Switzerland?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Not sure on the normal criteria... the FOIS has the 1861, so nothing special. The AD mentioned that Toronto Service center was in bad shape due to COVID... probably had something to do with it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Yep sold both the DJ and the 300 to the same buyer in Sydney, a moderator for The Australian Facebook Watch Buy site, so ahead again.
> 
> He said his wife will love the DJ.
> 
> ...


The Seamaster Diver 300 m and Sub probably get a lot of likes here on WUS for a reason. If I had to choose between an AT or SMP it be a tough call, but I'm pretty sure I'd go with the diver as I like the bezel to time burgers.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Me too, got rid of Tapatalk a while ago, after I was banned from the Rolex Forums after arguing about the issues with the 3235 movement. Let's say I told someone to go and do something to himself and it didn't go down too well after he called me an uneducated Australian so and so and I took offence.


I beginning to feel that there are more guys on OoO that have been banned for the Rolex forum than are current members. It's like OoO is an old penal colony 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Marendra said:


> Sadly no... FOIS has a sapphire crystal. I scratched it within a few months of getting it (~2013 I think), so it's been there a while now.


Oh...okay.
I wouldn't attempt polishing sapphire crystal myself, there's always the possibility of shattering the crystal is too much pressure is applied...

But here's a thread on someone who attempted and succeeded.









Photos: Managed to remove scratches from a sapphire...


Several members described their experience in removing scratches (polishing) sapphire crystal. Sapphire could get easily scratched by diamond (my wife's ring in my case), granite or marble stones. I managed to get rid of an annoying scratch (between 3 & 4 O'clock). a Good experience with happy...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I thought I was the only watch lover in my family but ran into my Uncle a few years ago and he was wearing a 1970's Omega Constellation, a carton of fourex on his shoulder and wearing blue singlet, shorts and flip flops. I hadn't seen him in years and I only remember him wearing cheap digital watches but that was when he was working, he was a fitter and turner by trade.
> 
> My grandmother cut him out of her will for some reason and my mother and uncles never spoke again. I tried to bring them together before she passed but no joy.


Very sorry to hear that family can't eventually resolve their disputes.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> To a certain extent that's already happening. We're seeing more COSC certified pieces from Tissot, Miso, Baume & Mercier, Certina at truly entry level price points. Tudor, Zenith and Omega at a slightly higher, but still considered entry level luxury segment offering better accuracy and precision by adopting silicon.
> 
> Is all the savings passed to consumers? No idea. But in terms of timekeeping performance the end consumer is definitely getting better value.


The Grand Seikos are doing ok with their in-house technology but once the patent on silicon hairsprings expires they're gonna be killer movements or maybe they'll buy the new hairspring tech being developed in Singapore (?).

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Not sure on the normal criteria... the FOIS has the 1861, so nothing special. The AD mentioned that Toronto Service center was in bad shape due to COVID... probably had something to do with it.


So maybe it's simply a manpower issue and not one of competence to handle more difficult jobs like repolishing that should take longer and require more experience on an Omega than say a simpler case (e.g. Rolex).

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> The Grand Seikos are doing ok with their in-house technology but once the patent on silicon hairsprings expires they're gonna be killer movements or maybe they'll buy the new hairspring tech being developed in Singapore (?).
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Seiko, being Seiko, probably has something cooking in the oven already, given how they practically manufacture everything they use in their watches. And don't forget, Seiko is already in the semiconductor business so they are no stranger in dealing with silicon and nano-tech. Manufacturing a silicon hairspring is probably just a day in the field for them.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> The Seamaster Diver 300 m and Sub probably get a lot of likes here on WUS for a reason. If I had to choose between an AT or SMP it be a tough call, but I'm pretty sure I'd go with the diver as I like the bezel to time burgers.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


the OoO answer is both


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I wonder if Rolex would buy this process and take it all in-house. They already use silicon hairsprings in some ladies' models.


Who knows ??



rjohnson56 said:


> Does Rolex's parachrom hairspring require adjustment? I've always wondered why they've chosen not to use silicon when they were one of the co-developers (I think).
> 
> As you probably know, Frederique Constant has upped the game. It'll be interesting to follow this development.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Btw I wasn't aware of what Frederique Constant's new development and just googled it. Very interesting indeed.








Frederique Constant Debuts Limited-Edition Slimline Monolithic Manufacture Watch With Silicon Oscillator Balance | aBlogtoWatch


The new Frederique Constant Slimline Monolithic Manufacture watch, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, photos, and price.



www.ablogtowatch.com




.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> the OoO answer is both
> View attachment 15834761


My son in law has a similar AT. His entering our family was one of the catalysts that got me back into watches.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Who knows
> 
> Btw I wasn't aware of what Frederique Constant's new development and just googled it. Very interesting indeed.
> 
> ...


It'll be interesting to see how this ultra high beat movement fairs long term. I'll have to check their recommended service intervals.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Finally! Glad for you bro.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> My son in law has a similar AT. His entering our family was one of the catalysts that got me back into watches.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


my father in law and i likewise discuss watches. More than with my dad.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


>


congrats bro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks Gentlemen

I'm really smitten by it. It's a special watch.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


>


At last.. Congrats mate...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Finally! Glad for you bro.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


RJ

Thanks to you especially my man for allowing me to stay focused on the Omega path. 

I've always loved this watch and now I have it. What I love about it is that it's very different to my PO that it can coexist.

I'm truly stoked and encourage everyone to at least consider one.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Marendra said:


> Agree. 50 miles is "a bit down the road" in a large part of USA and Canada. Prob Aus too.
> 
> The only @ calls that I see are from Tapatalk users. I don't typically use Tapatalk, but I still get their email notifications.


Yep.

100 km. round trip daily for work is my normal...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


>





Galaga said:


>


Congratulations...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 15834796
> 
> View attachment 15834797
> 
> ...


Looks great on the wrist.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> RJ
> 
> Thanks to you especially my man for allowing me to stay focused on the Omega path.
> 
> ...


Full confession - I even find myself wearing a Speedy when it's not even a Tuesday, like today










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Full confession - I even find myself wearing a Speedy when it's not even a Tuesday, like today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Well I did buy this a year ago:










However @sportura the closet Speedmaster fan reckons the curved end ones are the bomb!!


















Anyone know where I can source one?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Full confession - I even find myself wearing a Speedy when it's not even a Tuesday, like today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes you've gotta live life on the edge. Kudos bro.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Nice. Well I did buy this a year ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was interested in that curved one at one point. There is a reference number somewhere online, check Google. I'm pretty sure you can get it from Omega.
The strap you bought looks killer, as does the watch. Congrats bro.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Nice. Well I did buy this a year ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree and until I read the end of your message, I was gonna ask you where to source one. I have a black OEM for my PO and clasp but they're not cheap.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> I was interested in that curved one at one point. There is a reference number somewhere online, check Google. I'm pretty sure you can get it from Omega.
> The strap you bought looks killer, as does the watch. Congrats bro.


Thanks my man. Ended up getting it at an AD near Sydney. Last one they had.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Thanks my man. Ended up getting it at an AD near Sydney. Last one they had.


You seem to have a talent for picking up the last pieces once they've been discontinued


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> You seem to have a talent for picking up the last pieces once they've been discontinued


I didn't like the step dial or the price for the coaxial version. 

And yes, my last 4 significant purchases were the discontinued versions:

Tudor Black Bay, Seiko Marinemaster, Rolex GMT Master 2 LN and now this masterpiece.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I didn't like the step dial or the price for the coaxial version.
> 
> And yes, my last 4 significant purchases were the discontinued versions:
> 
> Tudor Black Bay, Seiko Marinemaster, Rolex GMT Master 2 LN and now this masterpiece.


baller


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> However @sportura the closet Speedmaster fan reckons the curved end ones are the bomb!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Search eBay for: 98000024

or....









98000024 Omega 'RALLY' Speedmaster 20mm BLACK Leather Deployment Strap | Swiss Watch Spares


BRAND NEW GENUINE OMEGA DEPLOYMENT STRAP20mm X 18mm 98000024Black Perforated Leather StrapFits ANY watch requiring a 20mm width strap as it is straight ended THIS STRAP IS KNOWN AS THE 'RALLY' STRAP, IT WAS FITTED TO THE 3840.50.31 SPLIT SECOND SPEEDMASTER 177.0320, WILL EXCHANGE FOR THE...




www.swisswatchspares.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

All this Seiko talk reminded me...










And it's cheaper than a Tiffany OP! More accurate too...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> RJ
> 
> Thanks to you especially my man for allowing me to stay focused on the Omega path.
> 
> ...


So is the old movement really and truly discontinued?

I've got mixed emotions if it is. Yes, the new movement should be better; no, it's not the same as the long-qualified outgoing model; no, that previous movement wasn't the same that flew to the Moon either, so it's a wash; yes, it'll be harder to get serviced locally (a nearby multi-brand AD says the lever-escapement Speedy is the only Omega they can service on-site); yes, it's the same size and appearance as the existing model, which I like better than the fat two-register modern autos.

Gotta log in for work now. Great acquisition -- congrats.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Congrats on the Speedy, Bro G!!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mav got banned??


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mav got banned??


Maybe a temp ban like Sporty's?

No idea why, must've happened in the paid section.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For those of you getting tired of Jenna (can't imagine why tho...), there's this young lady.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mav got banned??


Yup. I hope temporarily.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe a temp ban like Sporty's?
> 
> No idea why, must've happened in the paid section.


nra

if i were to guess it was a thread about the replica rolex movement. What i find sad there was OoO (current and former) on both sides of the argument.

actually, having OoO personalities on both sides of a debate is good if kept healthy. No personal attacks.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> actually, having OoO personalities on both sides of a debate is good if kept healthy.


Quoted for truth. Tribalism and side-taking is how nothing gets learned.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What's everyone's take on this new dial? Looks intriguing but not sure what it'll be like irl...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's everyone's take on this new dial? Looks intriguing but not sure what it'll be like irl...
> 
> View attachment 15835433


I'm curious how....sparkly it is. When paired with a fluted bezel and jubilee it may be too much for me, I think it might bring a little bling to the smooth bezel/oyster combo though.

I hope to see it when next I swing by an AD, or at least the gold version. Then again, even DJs are getting scarce these days, at least non PM ones without diamonds.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's everyone's take on this new dial? Looks intriguing but not sure what it'll be like irl...
> 
> View attachment 15835433


there's only one way to find out bro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> there's only one way to find out bro


Just like Jenna?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's everyone's take on this new dial? Looks intriguing but not sure what it'll be like irl...
> 
> View attachment 15835433


Looks great in pictures, I like it more than the "ROLEXROLEXROLEX" jubilee dial, though I'll wait till I can see it in a shop.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mav got banned??


Not according to the system, he is still alive and kicking.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Not according to the system, he is still alive and kicking.


He was "banned" as recently as this morning, so probably just a timeout.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pfizer availability opened up big-time at one of the mass vax sites for the moment. Even though I got my J&J and feel fine, I can't pretend that it isn't tempting to go get another one. Just too early, though, for data; and someone else needs their first vax WAY more than I'd need my second.

I'm falling victim to the impatiently ADD-like instant-satisfaction mentality. Five bucks says we'll have booster shots next season anyway.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Not according to the system, he is still alive and kicking.


he just got back


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> He was "banned" as recently as this morning, so probably just a timeout.


nra

maybe the usual 3 days. Also happened to me a few months back.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

You bad boys 🙄

And big bad Mike has hung up his Mod gloves as well.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's everyone's take on this new dial? Looks intriguing but not sure what it'll be like irl...
> 
> View attachment 15835433


This is the only one of the new dials that I seem to like. Haven't seen it in person, but my AD showed me some photos of the watch irl (not stock Rolex.com photos) and it does almost look 3-D. Pretty cool!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nice watch G


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> You bad boys 🙄
> 
> And big bad Mike has hung up his Mod gloves as well.


Really? Was there an announcement?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Really? Was there an announcement?


Certainly not seen his unmistakable curt replies lately.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> You bad boys 🙄
> 
> And big bad Mike has hung up his Mod gloves as well.


Stiffler? I mean StUffler?

Wait... are there only twelve mods for all of WUS? Or am I just looking in the wrong place? (screenshot below)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's everyone's take on this new dial? Looks intriguing but not sure what it'll be like irl...
> 
> View attachment 15835433


Time will tell. 😅 Cheesy pun intended.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Time will tell. 😅 Cheesy pun intended.


THANKS DAD

lol


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> This is the only one of the new dials that I seem to like. Haven't seen it in person, but my AD showed me some photos of the watch irl (not stock Rolex.com photos) and it does almost look 3-D. Pretty cool!


I don't do blue dials, but I think I'd like it in black.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Certainly not seen his unmistakable curt replies lately.


I saw in the Damasko forum he was gone. I think two or three months now maybe. Could be four...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> I saw in the Damasko forum he was gone. I think two or three months now maybe. Could be four...


Godfrey.

I remember now. I think Mike left WUS immediately after Damasko came out with their manufacture movement.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> I remember now. I think Mike left WUS immediately after Damasko came out with their manufacture movement.


Yes, it was quite a while ago.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

100 post skip. Been busy. Wasup bros? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mav got banned??


Wtf? That's a shocker. Not feeling good about this. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Wtf? That's a shocker. Not feeling good about this.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He got unbanned just as quickly. Must have been a quickie time-out.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> like for the first paragraph bro. Not sure about the second. Condolences on your grandma's passing.


She passed away in 1978. my mother and her brother's haven't spoken since the funeral. I was trying to get at least one of them to meet but no joy. My mum passed on December 23rd last year


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 15834796
> 
> View attachment 15834797
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate, glad you got one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BonyWrists said:


> Yes, it was quite a while ago.


5 months... He still posts though


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> 5 months... He still posts though


Yes he is a normal punter just like us now, mod no more.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My first Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes he is a normal punter just like us now, mod no more.


he's moderator emeritus. I suppose that's just a honorific? Or does he still have mod powers and just doesnt wield it? And he no longer has mod duties?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mav got banned??


A forum is always at its best when it bans its best posters. I mean, why foster incredible, fun dialog when you can run the place like a public library. Everyone loves it when Page 1 of the forum has 5 new posts every 10 hours.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> My first Speedy Tuesday!


The _one_ Omega that is permitted, the _one_ Omega that doesn't reduce a Rolex owner to that of a Grand Seiko owner.

Congrats.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> The _one_ Omega that is permitted, the _one_ Omega that doesn't reduce a Rolex owner to that of a Grand Seiko owner.
> 
> Congrats.


HEY!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> HEY!!!


Gf.

@sportura, Charlie is giving you his 1000-yard stare.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sporty's making me do this.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> The _one_ Omega that is permitted, the _one_ Omega that doesn't reduce a Rolex owner to that of a Grand Seiko owner.
> 
> Congrats.


Let me know when you're buying one again. Jomashop still have this model in stock, brand new or maybe you would prefer the new coaxial version.

Thanks again, buddy.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> A forum is always at its best when it bans its best posters. I mean, why foster incredible, fun dialog when you can run the place like a public library. Everyone loves it when Page 1 of the forum has 5 new posts every 10 hours.




















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, I really don't think I'm too tall for you...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just because Sporty dared me.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Let me know when you're buying one again. Jomashop still have this model in stock, brand new or maybe you would prefer the new coaxial version.
> 
> Thanks again, buddy.


I am sooooo into all the recently-new and redesigned Rolex references that my beloved 5513 barely gets any wrist time and _that_ was supposed to be my Casual Friday Strap Watch. Love the Speedy, but that's a long way away for me to get back into again. I do adore the flat link bracelet that the newly released 321 comes with.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> Just because Sporty dared me.


The Poster Child itself. Such a simple, classy design.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

sportura said:


> The Poster Child itself. Such a simple, classy design.


Who hacked Sporty's account?
;-)


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> Who hacked Sporty's account?
> ;-)












He he he.

The antidote for the Omega Seamaster, the Rolex Snowmaster.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> He he he.
> 
> The antidote for the Omega Seamaster, the Rolex Snowmaster.


Wanted to add that you're right about how the new lugs restore the grace of the 5-digit Subs.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> A forum is always at its best when it bans its best posters. I mean, why foster incredible, fun dialog when you can run the place like a public library. Everyone loves it when Page 1 of the forum has 5 new posts every 10 hours.


so that's why i was banned as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> The _one_ Omega that is permitted, the _one_ Omega that doesn't reduce a Rolex owner to that of a Grand Seiko owner.
> 
> Congrats.


just curious. Did/do you have a seiko sportura in your stash?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

sportura said:


> He he he.
> 
> The antidote for the Omega Seamaster, the Rolex Snowmaster.


I can't help noticing that you didn't align the seconds when you set the time. Doing so is helpful in periodically verifying superlativity.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't help noticing that you didn't align the seconds when you set the time. Doing so is helpful in periodically verifying superlativity.


I must admit I have to set mine at 12.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I must admit I have to set mine at 12.


If I don't get it right, I wait a minute or two and try again. I'm at -4 seconds since DST started on 3/14.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pongster said:


> just curious. Did/do you have a seiko sportura in your stash?







































Still own a drawerful of Seiko's, the Sportura is in there somewhere.


----------



## Abgul (Oct 24, 2020)

Galaga said:


> I must admit I have to set mine at 12.


Same - bit ODC.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BonyWrists said:


> I can't help noticing that you didn't align the seconds when you set the time. Doing so is helpful in periodically verifying superlativity.












Good catch. I usually do, but as I rotate the collection so often I'm always setting or resetting one of them and sometimes just can't wait until its on the 12 to get going.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

sportura said:


> Good catch. I usually do, but as I rotate the collection so often I'm always setting or resetting one of them and sometimes just can't wait until its on the 12 to get going.


I hate it when there's most of a minute to wait until the 12 comes around, and after watching diligently for 15 seconds, my mind wanders long enough to miss the instant and I have to wait another minute with even less patience left in the tank.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

You mean you guys haven't figured out how to set the minute hand partway between tick marks?

Sheeeeeeesh....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

sportura said:


> He he he.
> 
> The antidote for the Omega Seamaster, the Rolex Snowmaster.


Timeless classic


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15836112


Late night or early morning?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Acquiring the Speedmaster has reinforced my recent philosophy of less is more. I’m thinking 3 watches and a couple of beaters is all any watch enthusiast needs.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> nra
> 
> if i were to guess it was a thread about the replica rolex movement. What i find sad there was OoO (current and former) on both sides of the argument.
> 
> actually, having OoO personalities on both sides of a debate is good if kept healthy. No personal attacks.


I recall that thread and I believe it went way off topic and got rather heated and personal before it was (quite rightly IMO) deleted.

No point speculating on Mods decisions...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's everyone's take on this new dial? Looks intriguing but not sure what it'll be like irl...
> 
> View attachment 15835433


Credit for trying something new and different.

Hard to tell in photo's whether it has any depth...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I recall that thread and I believe it went way off topic and got rather heated and personal before it was (quite rightly IMO) deleted.
> 
> No point speculating on Mods decisions...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I'm surprised nobody commented about the guy on the "One thing you wish to change on the Submariner" thread who suggested pairing it with a Ginault bracelet.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm surprised nobody commented about the guy on the "One thing you wish to change on the Submariner" thread who suggested pairing it with a Ginault bracelet.


I liked Sporty's @sportura comment about discontinuing the Sub (no date). I need to get back to see how much dust he raised and then check the last 24h on chrono24 to see if prices have increased. He's not John Mayer but you never know what ignites the herd mentality.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Another Tuesday










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Another Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Nice pic


I recently reread the book. Kind of interesting to read about the present-day space program as cutting-edge science decades later. The book, meh. I'll wait for the Netflix movie


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> I remember now. I think Mike left WUS immediately after Damasko came out with their manufacture movement.


They drove him to it then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15836112


You are the only person I've seen can pull off a bund strap.

Maybe it's the shape of your wrist, maybe it's the strap, but I normally think they look ridiculous.

On you, they look good...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You are the only person I've seen can pull off a bund strap.
> 
> Maybe it's the shape of your wrist, maybe it's the strap, but I normally think they look ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Wait, what? Those suckers were very common in the late 60s and early 70s! Decades later I can still recall the sweet smell of leather and sweat


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> I liked Sporty's @sportura comment about discontinuing the Sub (no date). I need to get back to see how much dust he raised and then check the last 24h on chrono24 to see if prices have increased. He's not John Mayer but you never know what ignites the herd mentality.












I read once that Rolex makes more Submariner Date models than Submariner models by a ratio of 4:1 or 5:1 which makes sense if you think about it.

No one wears these to dive anymore so it's a possibility that eventually Rolex would put all its production behind the more popular and more expensive Date version.

It would be enthusiast pandemonium. The watch you assumed would always be there suddenly wasn't, only to be rumored to return for its 100th birthday. Probably about as rare as a Pepsi, no one really realizes it until it's gone. Chills.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> I read once that Rolex makes more Submariner Date models than Submariner models by a ratio of 4:1 or 5:1 which makes sense if you think about it.
> 
> No one wears these to dive anymore so it's a possibility that eventually Rolex would put all its production behind the more popular and more expensive Date version.
> 
> It would be enthusiast pandemonium. The watch you assumed would always be there suddenly wasn't, only to be rumored to return for its 100th birthday. Probably about as rare as a Pepsi, no one really realizes it until it's gone. Chills.


i prefer the no date. Perfect symmetry.

if somebody wants to gift me one, please consider the Sub No date. 

I dont mind older versions. Even vintage.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i prefer the no date. Perfect symmetry.
> 
> if somebody wants to gift me one, please consider the Sub No date.
> 
> I dont mind older versions. Even vintage.


godfrey

i would even take a tudor sub no date.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> i would even take a tudor sub no date.


With your watch collection you probably have a Rolex/Tudor Sub "lost" in one of your sock drawers 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> With your watch collection you probably have a Rolex/Tudor Sub "lost" in one of your sock drawers
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


my only SS rolex


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15836112


You need a bunt band with some celtic knotwork to complete the viking image. I'm sure one of our esteemed strap makers can do it in some exotic hide.

Please tell me you at least have a forked beard


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> You need a bunt band with some celtic knotwork to complete the viking image. I'm sure one of our esteemed strap makers can do it in some exotic hide.
> 
> Please tell me you at least have a forked beard


Nah, just regular beard. forked may not be so good for business? ;-)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Speedy Tuesday for @Galaga .


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> I'm surprised nobody commented about the guy on the "One thing you wish to change on the Submariner" thread who suggested pairing it with a Ginault bracelet.


That specific thread is one of the threads in the Rolex sub forum that I never opened at all. More useless drivel not even worth reading, much less responding to.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's puffy sleeve time again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta give Jman another round of thanks for this baby.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> You need a bunt band with some celtic knotwork to complete the viking image. I'm sure one of our esteemed strap makers can do it in some exotic hide.
> 
> Please tell me you at least have a forked beard


there is only ONE!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta give Jman another round of thanks for this baby.
> 
> View attachment 15836859


that's a JMan Special?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> that's a JMan Special?


In a way, it is but not in the commonly-used sense...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i prefer the no date. Perfect symmetry.
> 
> if somebody wants to gift me one, please consider the Sub No date.
> 
> I dont mind older versions. Even vintage.


I'd prefer the no-date, too, if for no other reason than practicality. I think I'd want a different watch first to be a daily, and I'd want less bulk than the Subs have, so the Sub would be an extra watch, and having no date just makes it simpler to pick up, set, and wear.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta give Jman another round of thanks for this baby.
> 
> View attachment 15836859


like it a LOT!!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Speedy Tuesday for @Galaga .
> 
> View attachment 15836819


Nice Speedy!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait, what? Those suckers were very common in the late 60s and early 70s! Decades later I can still recall the sweet smell of leather and sweat


My dad wore one in the early 70's, of course with typical period attire.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd prefer the no-date, too, if for no other reason than practicality. I think I'd want a different watch first to be a daily, and I'd want less bulk than the Subs have, so the Sub would be an extra watch, and having no date just makes it simpler to pick up, set, and wear.


I also like the practicality of the no date in particular on a manual movement (e.g. Speedy). I'm not in the market for another dive watch, but if I was it would be the last generation SD that 5959HH has hidden in his sock drawer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> *I also like the practicality of the no date in particular on a manual movement (e.g. Speedy).* I'm not in the market for another dive watch, but if I was it would be the last generation SD that 5959HH has hidden in his sock drawer.


Oh, certainly. And though it's not a diver, Omega's Tresor, most of which are manual _with_ date (and it's not quickset!), make even less sense to me. (but there I go wanting to replace Dad's simple three-hander again)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait, what? Those suckers were very common in the late 60s and early 70s! Decades later *I can still recall the sweet smell of leather and sweat*


I hear you, I do not intend to wear it on 100F NC summer days....

The cool thing is that it can double as a normal strap, just remove the bund pad and you're good to go.

The bund pad added $80.00 to the price of the strap (from Aaron aka combat straps) so not a huge extra outlay to try a bund strap.

I really like it , super comfortable and retro looking.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait, what? Those suckers were very common in the *late 60s and early 70s! *Decades later I can still recall the sweet smell of leather and sweat


I was a little too young to remember much of that era...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I was a little too young to remember much of that era...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


"If you 'remember' the Sixties... you weren't _THERE_, man!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

New iMacs were announced today, running on Apple chips instead of Intel.

Friggin' sexy machines. Fast and quiet and sized right between the previous models. MrsBS has been thinking of switching from her little MB Air to a proper desktop with a good display - doing all her schoolwork while hunched over a 13" screen kinda sucks - and I think this'll be exactly what'll work for her.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I also like the practicality of the no date


That's an ironic statement when you think about it. Shows why non-WIS think we're crazy bothering about mechanical watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> That's an ironic statement when you think about it. Shows why non-WIS think we're crazy bothering about mechanical watches.


Ha! Yup, you're right.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

sportura said:


> I read once that Rolex makes more Submariner Date models than Submariner models by a ratio of 4:1 or 5:1 which makes sense if you think about it.
> 
> No one wears these to dive anymore so it's a possibility that eventually Rolex would put all its production behind the more popular and more expensive Date version.
> 
> It would be enthusiast pandemonium. The watch you assumed would always be there suddenly wasn't, only to be rumored to return for its 100th birthday. Probably about as rare as a Pepsi, no one really realizes it until it's gone. Chills.


If I were to get a Sub now, it'd likely be the no-date version! A classic piece.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Also, it's Tuesday!










Don't think I'll ever get tired of that dial!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Beginning to think the new Silver Snoopy is Omega's Daytona...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Beginning to think the new Silver Snoopy is Omega's Daytona...
> 
> View attachment 15837989


Wait. There's _another_ one?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> If I were to get a Sub now, it'd likely be the no-date version! A classic piece.


Best dive watch ever made and the only one I'd consider ditching sentimental watches for.

Sub/BLRO/Speedie/polar Explorer 2.

End of collection.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Best dive watch ever made and the only one I'd consider ditching sentimental watches for.
> 
> Sub/BLRO/Speedie/polar GMT 2.
> 
> End of collection.


That minus the BLRO would do it + a PAM base


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Just because Sporty dared me.


I'm gonna do the double dare.









OoO Baby!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

After more than a year with my croc strap I finally switched my PAM 112 back to the Assolutamente strap. This is my favourite of the 3 OEM straps that I own.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> After more than a year with my croc strap I finally switched my PAM 112 back to the Assolutamente strap. This is my favourite of the 3 OEM straps that I own.
> 
> View attachment 15838119
> View attachment 15838120
> ...


Why didn't I know you had a 112? I really dig the 112. Can't make up my mind what luminor I want.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Why didn't I know you had a 112? I really dig the 112. Can't make up my mind what luminor I want.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Been a while since I posted a pic. Yep simplicity and symmetry of this dial is something I love.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m not usually into Panerai but there is a white dial that I saw without the huge crown locker thingy that wasn’t bad.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I'm not usually into Panerai but there is a white dial that I saw without the huge crown locker thingy that wasn't bad.


the white dial ones (so more than one) i have seen (whether luminor or radiomir) have a different layout. Neither sandwich not sausage. I prefer the sandwich and sausage.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm not usually into Panerai but there is a white dial that I saw without the huge crown locker thingy that wasn't bad.


The Radiomir 1940 case is hard to not like.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I’ve got an interesting question that could do with some input from wise heads. None were available so I’m asking you fellas instead. 

My first born child is turning 18 next month. I’m grappling with a decent present to properly mark the occasion. Wife is saying laptop but he goes through those things every 2-3 years. I think it’d be nice to get something more enduring that he can look back and say he got it on his 18th. 

He’s never shown interest in watches and thinks my Rolexes are a waste of money. My wife told him to think of something he wants, otherwise Dad is getting him a watch. Apparently he didn’t show much emotion either way. 

I’m thinking a Seiko Presage (something like Cocktail time) to test the waters. Good idea given his indifferent attitude to watches or go different direction?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

^ This could be one of those moments like when Homer bought Marge a bowling ball for her birthday (with ‘Homer’ printed on the side of it).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@18 I would have appreciated a years membership to a gentlemen's club.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Merv said:


> ^ This could be one of those moments like when Homer bought Marge a bowling ball for her birthday (with 'Homer' printed on the side of it).


Peering back through the cobwebs of over 40 years, minimizing possessions was critical to me because living arrangements changed so often. I think a small personal item or a good bike would have been most welcome. (OK, a steady supply of food and some financial stability would have been nice, too).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> @18 I would have appreciated a years membership to a gentlemen's club.


Gf to be serious sorta.. At 18 (not given by daddy) I acquired a Remington 1100 which 52 years later I still have. Gifted by future Mrs BT of course.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> Peering back through the cobwebs of over 40 years, minimizing possessions was critical to me because living arrangements changed so often.


Interesting, that was my experience too, and my parents actually gave me some type of dress watch for my 18th or 21st (can't recall). From memory it had some sort of nice box presentation. It could've been a basic Seiko type box set-up, I can't recall, but seemed classy at the time. Point is, I offloaded it a few years down the track when moving. No idea what I did with it.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I should add, I think my boy at almost 18 is more mature than I was at that age (maybe even current age sometimes).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> I've got an interesting question that could do with some input from wise heads. None were available so I'm asking you fellas instead.
> 
> My first born child is turning 18 next month. I'm grappling with a decent present to properly mark the occasion. Wife is saying laptop but he goes through those things every 2-3 years. I think it'd be nice to get something more enduring that he can look back and say he got it on his 18th.
> 
> ...


what watch does he wear now? If he has a daily then i agree a special occasion watch would be perfect. If he doesnt have a daily watch, maybe a daily piece?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> I've got an interesting question that could do with some input from wise heads. None were available so I'm asking you fellas instead.
> 
> My first born child is turning 18 next month. I'm grappling with a decent present to properly mark the occasion. Wife is saying laptop but he goes through those things every 2-3 years. I think it'd be nice to get something more enduring that he can look back and say he got it on his 18th.
> 
> ...


Don't buy him a presage they are as cheesy as they come. I wouldn't be buying him a watch if he isn't into it. I bought both my kids a new car and no I'm not rich just entrenched in the middle where I like it.

Sell a Rolex that you don't need and do the same.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what watch does he wear now? If he has a daily then i agree a special occasion watch would be perfect. If he doesnt have a daily watch, maybe a daily piece?


He doesn't wear any watch and hasn't since the $5 all rubber monstrosity we bought him in Phuket when he was 10. That lasted less than 2 weeks from memory.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Don't buy him a presage they are as cheesy as they come. I wouldn't be buying him a watch if he isn't into it. I bought both my kids a new car and no I'm not rich just entrenched in the middle where I like it.
> 
> Sell a Rolex that you don't need and do the same.


Buying a car would eat into my Rolex funds and rather sell the second born than one of my Rolexes. Too hard to let go of one of those puppies.
We talked about the car idea, but he doesn't want one, or driving lessons, until next year when he hopefully gets to Uni.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> He doesn't wear any watch and hasn't since the $5 all rubber monstrosity we bought him in Phuket when he was 10. That lasted less than 2 weeks from memory.


maybe something that can be worn daily then. The cocktail might not suit his daily needs. Maybe a hamilton khaki field. Or a diver.

that being said, if i were your son, i would appreciate any watch given by my dad.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> Buying a car would eat into my Rolex funds and rather sell the second born than one of my Rolexes. Too hard to let go of one of those puppies.
> We talked about the car idea, but he doesn't want one, or driving lessons, until next year when he hopefully gets to Uni.


or maybe give one of your watches? That's my plan. For both my sons.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> Buying a car would eat into my Rolex funds and rather sell the second born than one of my Rolexes. Too hard to let go of one of those puppies.
> We talked about the car idea, but he doesn't want one, or driving lessons, until next year when he hopefully gets to Uni.


Fair enough. He seems like a well centred young man. Shout him a holiday somewhere because when it's close to the end for all of us memories are all we have.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Pongster said:


> or maybe give one of your watches? That's my plan. For both my sons.


Well that's the inheritance plan when I pass...6 nice watches (currently have 5), 3 for each of my two sons.

Re your diver comment, I thought about that, but thought something to suit Uni, first job etc, maybe something more office than beach, hence Cocktail time idea.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> Well that's the inheritance plan when I pass...6 nice watches (currently have 5), 3 for each of my two sons.
> 
> Re your diver comment, I thought about that, but thought something to suit Uni, first job etc, maybe something more office than beach, hence Cocktail time idea.


i agree with the thought process. I just dont see cocktail time (with its shiny patent leather strap) as for everyday. Maybe change the strap.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> Well that's the inheritance plan when I pass...6 nice watches (currently have 5), 3 for each of my two sons.
> 
> Re your diver comment, I thought about that, but thought something to suit Uni, first job etc, maybe something more office than beach, hence Cocktail time idea.


Just get him a nice Hamilton, at least they are cool. Swiss movements too.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> the white dial ones (so more than one) i have seen (whether luminor or radiomir) have a different layout. Neither sandwich not sausage. I prefer the sandwich and sausage.


Ok, I'll bite. What's a sausage, on a PAM that is?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i agree with the thought process. I just dont see cocktail time (with its shiny patent leather strap) as for everyday. Maybe change the strap.


I guess that's the first watch of that type that popped into my head. Maybe Longines dunno, I don't think he'd appreciate it enough though. Maybe something with cooler sportier vibe might get his juices flowing more.

I can recall as a kid I was given a Casio with James Bond theme alarm...loved it. Then when working after school I saved and bought some piece of crap watch that dazzled me with subdials, tachymetre etc but lasted couple of weeks (cost maybe $20 bucks).

Point is, I had interest as a kid and he doesn't. Maybe better to go different direction than watches.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> I've got an interesting question that could do with some input from wise heads. None were available so I'm asking you fellas instead.
> 
> My first born child is turning 18 next month. I'm grappling with a decent present to properly mark the occasion. Wife is saying laptop but he goes through those things every 2-3 years. I think it'd be nice to get something more enduring that he can look back and say he got it on his 18th.
> 
> ...


In Sweden you'd probably be discussing helping out with getting a driver's license - you could easily get two SS at MSRP for what it costs. I agree, a laptop will hardly last but if that's what he wants, I'd get that and hold off on a nice watch until 21 (if that's an important milestone) or graduation.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> I guess that's the first watch of that type that popped into my head. Maybe Longines dunno, I don't think he'd appreciate it enough though. Maybe something with cooler sportier vibe might get his juices flowing more.
> 
> I can recall as a kid I was given a Casio with James Bond theme alarm...loved it. Then when working after school I saved and bought some piece of crap watch that dazzled me with subdials, tachymetre etc but lasted couple of weeks (cost maybe $20 bucks).
> 
> Point is, I had interest as a kid and he doesn't. Maybe better to go different direction than watches.


no bro. Stick to watches.  we have to ensure the survival of the species.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ok, I'll bite. What's a sausage, on a PAM that is?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


seriOoOus question, bro?

radiomir below is sandwich. luminor is sausage. Best if i can show it in person and you will realize yourself.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> seriOoOus question, bro?
> 
> radiomir below is sandwich. luminor is sausage. Best if i can show it in person and you will realize yourself.
> 
> View attachment 15838328


So it's like one of my old roommates used to say when going on a date, "Hoping to hide the sausage tonight". The Radomir has a male crown (aka the sausage) and on the Luminor the "sausage" is hidden. gotta it!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> So it's like one of my old roommates used to say when going on a date, "Hoping to hide the sausage tonight". The Radomir has a male crown (aka the sausage) and on the Luminor the "sausage" is hidden. gotta it!


no bro. It's not the crown. But the dial. Look at the 9 an 6 of the luminor more closely.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> no bro. It's not the crown. But the dial. Look at the 9 an 6 of the luminor more closely.


godfrey

a luminor and radiomir could both have sausages. Just so happened my luminor is the one that has a sausage dial.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a couple of sausage Dial Panerai, and I can never get them off the dog.

He loves em.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> I've got an interesting question that could do with some input from wise heads. None were available so I'm asking you fellas instead.
> 
> My first born child is turning 18 next month. I'm grappling with a decent present to properly mark the occasion. Wife is saying laptop but he goes through those things every 2-3 years. I think it'd be nice to get something more enduring that he can look back and say he got it on his 18th.
> 
> ...


My eldest had a similar attitude.

I took him to the Citizen boutique in NY to allow him to choose.

To his credit, rather than one of the Marvel abominations I expected him to choose, (He's a comic book collector), he went for a simple, yet classy 3 hander, and now wears it almost everywhere.

Here it is on my wrist...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I just spoke to him about it at dinner. He said why would he need a watch, when he’s got a phone to tell time.

Sheeeeeeeeiiiiiiit. That just struck a raw nerve with me. I gave him a backhander across the face, Joe Pesci style, and told him if I ever wanted his opinion again I’d beat it out of him.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

How about a constellation?

a buddy of mine wore something like this in university.









and he got lots of chicks. Not sure if the watch played a part though. And he had hilarious stories and tips. Some of which i have used myself.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> I just spoke to him about it at dinner. He said why would he need a watch, when he's got a phone to tell time.
> 
> Sheeeeeeeeiiiiiiit. That just struck a raw nerve with me. I gave him a backhander across the face, Joe Pesci style, and told him if I ever wanted his opinion again I'd beat it out of him.


Just take the phone away then say how about that watch now ?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Merv said:


> I just spoke to him about it at dinner. He said why would he need a watch, when he's got a phone to tell time.
> 
> Sheeeeeeeeiiiiiiit. That just struck a raw nerve with me. I gave him a backhander across the face, Joe Pesci style, and told him if I ever wanted his opinion again I'd beat it out of him.


There is only one option for you now. Disown and disavow him. That's the only way to rid yourself of this pain.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> I've got an interesting question that could do with some input from wise heads. None were available so I'm asking you fellas instead.
> 
> My first born child is turning 18 next month. I'm grappling with a decent present to properly mark the occasion. Wife is saying laptop but he goes through those things every 2-3 years. I think it'd be nice to get something more enduring that he can look back and say he got it on his 18th.
> 
> ...


Different direction. If he's not into watches, that Seiko is gonna sit in a drawer.

Does he have hobbies that you could glom onto for ideas?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know why I ever take this thing off...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> Point is, I had interest as a kid and he doesn't. Maybe better to go different direction than watches.


My dad didn't give me his watch until _after_ he noticed that I started getting interested in watches. He hung onto it for almost 45 years and said he wasn't sure what to do with it, and then was happy that I would take care of it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't think I was given anything when I turned 18. It was close to the same time, though, that I graduated HS, and my graduation gift was a set of luggage.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think I was given anything when I turned 18. It was close to the same time, though, that I graduated HS, and my graduation gift was a set of luggage.


Ouch! Your parents clearly did not attend the Parent's School of Subtle Hints. Did they hand you the luggage in one hand and ask for the house key in the other?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ouch! Your parents clearly did not attend the Parent's School of Subtle Hints. Did they hand you the luggage in one hand and ask for the house key in the other?


Almost! Heh... I was due to go to college that fall, so it made sense that I'd finally get my own luggage. But that was my joke -- "So you REALLY want me to get out of the house, huh?"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I got a handme down car when I entered university. A “birthyear” Toyota Corolla.

but i was also tasked with bringing and fetching my two brothers to and from school.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

2nd day in a row...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I got a handme down car when I entered university. A "birthyear" Toyota Corolla.
> 
> but i was also tasked with bringing and fetching my two brothers to and from school.


My 16th birthday








Mrs BT 18th


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ordered scurfa bell diver 1 22mm rubber strap on off chance would fit my sinn 857 UTC.. Now I used regular springbars and it was a bear to get them on but result good I think. And bezel works..








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> My 16th birthday
> View attachment 15839429
> 
> Mrs BT 18th
> View attachment 15839430


Ahh yes, a Chevelle! I collected those back in the day, well before watches. Had a '68 4-door 250 straight six, a '68 SS 396, a '69 SS 396, and a '71 Malibu with an Impala (1968 SS) 327.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Pongster said:


> How about a constellation?
> 
> a buddy of mine wore something like this in university.
> 
> and he got lots of chicks. Not sure if the watch played a part though. And he had hilarious stories and tips. Some of which i have used myself.


I deleted that pic when replying, for obvious reasons. There's more chance of me tenderly kissing Gal Gadot's neck than ever letting that watch into my household.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Different direction. If he's not into watches, that Seiko is gonna sit in a drawer.
> 
> Does he have hobbies that you could glom onto for ideas?


He's a volleyball player....huge fan of the game. Not much we can do in that area, he's already got stuff he needs/wants.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Merv - How about a decent dive watch? Depending on wrist size, perhaps a Sinn 104 or a Seiko SPB143. Both are very nice watches that are not overstated...and could tip him toward watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> He's a volleyball player....huge fan of the game. Not much we can do in that area, he's already got stuff he needs/wants.


In any other year, I'd say good tickets to a big volleyball match.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Eisenhammer said:


> Merv - How about a decent dive watch? Depending on wrist size, perhaps a Sinn 104 or a Seiko SPB143. Both are very nice watches that are not overstated...and could tip him toward watches.


Yep agreed, especially that Seiko...I was considering it for myself not long ago but decided not to pull the trigger.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> 2nd day in a row...
> View attachment 15839273


That might be the most elegant Seamaster I have ever seen

OoO Baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

NYC street art...










Yes, those are metal flakes embedded in the wall.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got an update on the Silver Snoopy. Called both Omega Boutiques in NYC. They sold out immediately upon release in October last year and their waiting list is 4 years long!

My chances with Jenna look better.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> I just spoke to him about it at dinner. He said why would he need a watch, when he's got a phone to tell time.
> 
> Sheeeeeeeeiiiiiiit. That just struck a raw nerve with me. I gave him a backhander across the face, Joe Pesci style, and told him if I ever wanted his opinion again I'd beat it out of him.


That's waaaay harsh Merv. Shoulda just grounded the kid for a year and then disinherited him.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> There is only one option for you now. Disown and disavow him. That's the only way to rid yourself of this pain.
> 
> OoO Baby!


#neverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> 2nd day in a row...
> View attachment 15839273











Second day in a row for me too. Guess that makes both of us MOO's (Men of Omega).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> My 16th birthday
> View attachment 15839429
> 
> Mrs BT 18th
> View attachment 15839430


Difference between your ride and Mrs BT's is she didn't need a mechanic on retainer if your AH 3000 was anything like mine.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just got an update on the Silver Snoopy. Called both Omega Boutiques in NYC. They sold out immediately upon release in October last year and their waiting list is 4 years long!
> 
> My chances with Jenna look better.


So we should focus on the VC then ?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Flieger Friday ?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's puffy sleeve time again.
> 
> View attachment 15836848


Currently watching the Serpent on Netflix and Jenna co-stars, she's not very likeable though.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> "If you 'remember' the Sixties... you weren't _THERE_, man!"


I remember them because I was a kid


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Merv said:


> I've got an interesting question that could do with some input from wise heads. None were available so I'm asking you fellas instead.
> 
> My first born child is turning 18 next month. I'm grappling with a decent present to properly mark the occasion. Wife is saying laptop but he goes through those things every 2-3 years. I think it'd be nice to get something more enduring that he can look back and say he got it on his 18th.
> 
> ...


I had the same conundrum when my sons all turned 18. None of them wanted a watch. My eldest started wearing his a few years later but lost it. It was a Seiko quartz in titanium.

The other two were not interested but I recently gave them a watch each. My youngest wears his only when he goes out and my middle son hasn't removed it from the case.

My wife freaked and said I should take it back as he will only destroy it if he wears it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

"Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition" via @watchville Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition - HODINKEE


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> "Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition" via @watchville Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition - HODINKEE


Looks pretty cool; especially for a $299 USD price (although it is limited)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gloomy day today&#8230; been a busy week, already!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


> "Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition" via @watchville Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition - HODINKEE


Wow, 14+mm thick, that's a hockey puck ...even for an automatic.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> "Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition" via @watchville Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition - HODINKEE


Hows the speedy G?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, 14+mm thick, that's a hockey puck ...even for an automatic.


How thick? Is that why they didn't take good pictures of it?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> the white dial ones (so more than one) i have seen (whether luminor or radiomir) have a different layout. Neither sandwich not sausage. I prefer the sandwich and sausage.


I can't tell the difference between the two.

OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> seriOoOus question, bro?
> 
> radiomir below is sandwich. luminor is sausage. Best if i can show it in person and you will realize yourself.
> 
> View attachment 15838328


Ah. Now I understand. I get it now.

OoO Baby!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> "Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition" via @watchville Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition - HODINKEE





SaMaster14 said:


> Looks pretty cool; especially for a $299 USD price (although it is limited)


Not sure why hodinkee has to always be involved in watches that already exist. Anyways the batman is still better.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> That might be the most elegant S*peed*master I have ever seen
> 
> OoO Baby!


FIFY.


----------



## Abgul (Oct 24, 2020)

Looking at a 321. OoO Baby!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> 2nd day in a row...
> View attachment 15839273


I like the SS case, white dial and just a touch of gold. Have you ever worn it on a leather strap?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Ordered scurfa bell diver 1 22mm rubber strap on off chance would fit my sinn 857 UTC.. Now I used regular springbars and it was a bear to get them on but result good I think. And bezel works..
> View attachment 15839433
> View attachment 15839435
> View attachment 15839439


I once ordered a rubber strap on the off chance that it would for my PO - the strap and spring bar alignment wasn't even close. Caved in and bought the OEM. Anyone interested in a rubber strap for the 45mm PO, let me know.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> My 16th birthday
> View attachment 15839429
> 
> Mrs BT 18th
> View attachment 15839430


I send my parents calendars with recent pics of the family and grandkids and occasionally include an oldie but goodie. This is Mr November










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Eisenhammer said:


> Merv - How about a decent dive watch? Depending on wrist size, perhaps a Sinn 104 or a Seiko SPB143. Both are very nice watches that are not overstated...and could tip him toward watches.


Two great choices. I'd consider the Sinn as it's probably less common in OZ.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just got an update on the Silver Snoopy. Called both Omega Boutiques in NYC. They sold out immediately upon release in October last year and their waiting list is 4 years long!
> 
> My chances with Jenna look better.
> 
> View attachment 15839714


Hope is the last to disappear. I contacted my AD weeks before the release and then again on the day it was released. Now it's just wait and hope.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Currently watching the Serpent on Netflix and Jenna co-stars, she's not very likeable though.


Nope. My daughter recently spent a few months in India (pre Corona) doing volunteer work and then backpacked around. I suggested she watch the series.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> "Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition" via @watchville Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition - HODINKEE


It's amazing the number and variety of watches that Timex cranks out each year. Many are also very good looking!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Gloomy day today&#8230; been a busy week, already!


It's friggen snowing here today, 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Ah. Now I understand. I get it now.
> 
> OoO Baby!


That makes two: Pong and you 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> My 16th birthday
> View attachment 15839429
> 
> Mrs BT 18th
> View attachment 15839430


Is that one of Bo the wonder dog's ancestors in the first photo?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's friggen snowing here today,
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


GF










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> "Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition" via @watchville Introducing: The Timex x NN07 M79 Limited Edition - HODINKEE


That actually looks pretty good...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, 14+mm thick, that's a hockey puck ...even for an automatic.


Ouch.

I just looked at the pictures, and this wasn't obvious.
I was planning to read the article later...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> He's a volleyball player....huge fan of the game. Not much we can do in that area, he's already got stuff he needs/wants.


How about an even rarer watch compared to Seiko and Sinn - the Marathon GSAR Artic









Arctic Edition Large Diver's Automatic (GSAR) - 41mm


Product Details COLLOQUIAL NAME: Arctic Government Search and Rescue (Arctic GSAR) MOVEMENT: Self-winding automatic 26 Jewel Marathon M2 Movement SCALE QUANTITY: 2 SCALE RANGE: 1-12 (13-24) LUMINOUS FEATURES: Tritium gas tubes and Maraglo CASE: 316L Stainless Steel SUBMERSIBILITY: 30ATM BEZEL...




eu.marathonwatch.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm blessed to have this trio. Everything else is just window dressing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> How about an even rarer watch compared to Seiko and Sinn - the Marathon GSAR Artic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really nice.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> How about an even rarer watch compared to Seiko and Sinn - the Marathon GSAR Artic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good....wasted on my boy, but I wouldn't mind it. Don't like that huge cliff-face rehaut, but everything else is very cool.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like the SS case, white dial and just a touch of gold. Have you ever worn it on a leather strap?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I have not. But I'm sure that day will come.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just got an update on the Silver Snoopy. Called both Omega Boutiques in NYC. They sold out immediately upon release in October last year and their waiting list is 4 years long!
> 
> My chances with Jenna look better.
> 
> View attachment 15839714


the more important question is: which is greater? @Merv with Gal or @BigSeikoFan with Jenna?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> the more important question is: which is greater? @Merv with Gal or @BigSeikoFan with Jenna?


If Gal is a cricket fan, I'm dead meat.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If Gal is a cricket fan, I'm dead meat.
> 
> View attachment 15840580


Gf.

But if she's a finance-geek fan, I'll play the cards dealt to me...

Merv, I'll be sure to give her your number.

Afterwards.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If Gal is a cricket fan, I'm dead meat.
> 
> View attachment 15840580


somebody said cricket?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> somebody said cricket?
> View attachment 15840687


Timing the bowlers, are you? Nice watch 👍🏼


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

nope, just in case Gal is into cricket. 

does Israel even have a cricket team?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

For our VC fans


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For our Jenna fans.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> the more important question is: which is greater? @Merv with Gal or @BigSeikoFan with Jenna?


I dunno, but I'd like to watch them settle it with a mud wrestling match.

Involving Jenna and Gal of course, not sure anyone wants to see merv or BSF in speedos and wallowing in the mud


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I dunno, but I'd like to watch them settle it with a mud wrestling match.


Just to be clear, my like is for this paragraph. Lest there be any misunderstanding.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Looks pretty good....wasted on my boy, but I wouldn't mind it. Don't like that huge cliff-face rehaut, but everything else is very cool.


Worn and Wound recently did a podcast with the CEO (family owned, fourth generation). Really interesting stories of not only making military watches but also submarine clocks, etc. He was wearing the white-dialled Arctic during the interview and explained the process of developing the dial. If I didn't ready have the black dialled I would be ordering this one today.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I dunno, but I'd like to watch them settle it with a mud wrestling match.
> 
> Involving Jenna and Gal of course, not sure anyone wants to see merv or BSF in speedos and wallowing in the mud


I think @Merv is more fond off the Mankini

Here's a recent picture of Merv with some of his fans at Bondi Beach


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Worn and Wound recently did a podcast with the CEO (family owned, fourth generation). Really interesting stories of not only making military watches but also submarine clocks, etc. He was wearing the white-dialled Arctic during the interview and explained the process of developing the dial. If I didn't ready have the black dialled I would be ordering this one today.


I had no idea. That's pretty cool. Gives me a new respect for the brand.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Is that one of Bo the wonder dog's ancestors in the first photo?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


No kin at all. Ginger was a trained attack dog.. Lost her tail in an accident. I usually used her talents on my cousin Buckshot, kept him in fear. She once shredded a dachshund... Really bad.

On lighter note today would have been BTWD 14th birthday.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> On lighter note today would have been BTWD 14th birthday.


Happy birthday, Bo!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy birthday, Bo!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think @Merv is more fond off the Mankini
> 
> Here's a recent picture of Merv with some of his fans at Bondi Beach
> 
> View attachment 15841119


Where's the old rodekart emoji when you need it?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For our Jenna fans.
> 
> View attachment 15840981
> 
> ...


I think its time you discovered Deepfakes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> I think its time you discovered Deepfakes.


A fake Jenna?? Accept no substitutes, dude.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15841172


Happy birthday to him.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A fake Jenna?? Accept no substitutes, dude.


Yeah, no substitutes. We are the purists..


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A fake Jenna?? Accept no substitutes, dude.


I don't think you understand. The technology is very, very good.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think @Merv is more fond off the Mankini
> 
> Here's a recent picture of Merv with some of his fans at Bondi Beach
> 
> View attachment 15841119


Unfortunately pic is not that recent....that was pre-Covid.

I've put on a bit of weight during lock-down.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> I'm blessed to have this trio. Everything else is just window dressing.


That's the perfect trifecta mate. Big like for those.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Putting my mother's ashes in the memorial garden today, gonna be a hard day.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Putting my mother's ashes in the memorial garden today, gonna be a hard day.


Oof. Best wishes.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> That's the perfect trifecta mate. Big like for those.


Thanks mate. I wonder what @sportura thinks. What would he change or add?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Thanks mate. I wonder what @sportura thinks. What would he change or add?


he would replace the seamaster with a submariner. He might give the speedy a pass or change it with a daytona. Only the GMT is safe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My very first vintage Omega and vintage watch. It has no quickset. Not even semi quickset. Argh.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> he would replace the seamaster with a submariner. He might give the speedy a pass or change it with a daytona. Only the GMT is safe.


The Sub would replace this










And this










Reluctantly - but the new Submariner is perfect especially the no date version.

Thoughts ?

And my buddy, @sportura is a huge Speedmaster fan. Just don't tell anyone he told me.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Memories of better times


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The Sub would replace this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Submariner No Date is perfect dive-type watch I think. Great from pool to pool table to dining room table to board room.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My very first vintage Omega and vintage watch. It has no quickset. Not even semi quickset. Argh.
> View attachment 15842034


I avoid date complications on vintage watches for that reason.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My very first vintage Omega and vintage watch. It has no quickset. Not even semi quickset. Argh.
> View attachment 15842034


Has anyone ever told you that you've got nice lugs?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you've got nice lugs?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Nope, just nice jugs.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I avoid date complications on vintage watches for that reason.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


in my early days of collecting, I prefer dates. I still like dates. Still have some now and then.

But now in my older years, i find the beauty in a no date dial.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Thanks mate. I wonder what @sportura thinks. What would he change or add?


Sell Seamaster.
Sell GMT LN. 
Buy Submariner. 
Buy GMT Pepsi. 
Put Speedmaster on Rallye strap.

Best diver. Best traveler. Best strapper. Done.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> Sell Seamaster.
> Sell GMT LN.
> Buy Submariner.
> Buy GMT Pepsi.
> ...


At least now we no longer need to wonder what @sportura thinks.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> At least now we no longer need to wonder what @sportura thinks.


Godfrey

And i was totally wrong with the GMT Master being safe.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pongster said:


> At least now we no longer need to wonder what @sportura thinks.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> And i was totally wrong with the GMT Master being safe.


GMT BLRO Red/Blue bezel plus Jubilee bracelet eliminates GMT LN visual redundancy with Submariner.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> Sell Seamaster.
> Sell GMT LN.
> Buy Submariner.
> Buy GMT Pepsi.
> ...


I agree the Pepsi is the best GMT but is it the best traveler in a practical/safety sense?

I don't think so. That's why I still have the Seiko SKX009 Pepsi. I agree with the rest. Let me tell you the versatility of the Speedmaster has changed my thinking about acquiring other watches. It's taught me that less is more. I'll only be tinkering the collection now.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> GMT BLRO Red/Blue bezel plus Jubilee bracelet eliminates GMT LN visual redundancy with Submariner.


I agree with this. If I acquired both of those Rolex watches I can't see the LN surviving long term as it would mainly be used to pay for the BLRO (at retail) LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I agree the Pepsi is the best GMT but is it the best traveler in a practical/safety sense?
> 
> I don't think so. That's why I still have the Seiko SKX009 Pepsi. I agree with the rest. Let me tell you the versatility of the Speedmaster has changed my thinking about acquiring other watches. It's taught me that less is more. I'll only be tinkering the collection now.


just stay away from dangerous/shady places bro. All cities have one. Or two.

i travel with my pepsi GMT with no issues. Aside from staying away from places i should stay away from, i am always vigilant when walking. Even when just here and not travelling.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> I agree with this. If I acquired both of those Rolex watches I can't see the LN surviving long term as it would mainly be used to pay for the BLRO (at retail) LOL.


I think you meant to say "wholesale"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> My very first vintage Omega and vintage watch. It has no quickset. Not even semi quickset. Argh.
> View attachment 15842034





rjohnson56 said:


> I avoid date complications on vintage watches for that reason.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'll just assume that that's why Dad's watch doesn't have a date, either.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

PAM 112


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

NYC at night. All on the same street.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Staying warm at Gramercy Tavern while dining outside.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> he would replace the seamaster with a submariner. He might give the speedy a pass or change it with a daytona. Only the GMT is safe.


Nope, even the black bezel GMT would be on the chopping block, replaced by a BLRO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> The Sub would replace this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would definitely be on board with ridding myself of the Tudor and MM300 plus cash for a 124060 SubC.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Sell Seamaster.
> Sell GMT LN.
> Buy Submariner.
> Buy GMT Pepsi.
> ...


#nevereverreadahead. Somehow I knew you'd say get rid of the GMT LN in favor of the BLRO.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Putting my mother's ashes in the memorial garden today, gonna be a hard day.


Remember the good times Pete...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Putting my mother's ashes in the memorial garden today, gonna be a hard day.


our prayers are with you


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> #nevereverreadahead. Somehow I knew you'd say get rid of the GMT LN in favor of the BLRO.


No Sub = keep the GMT LN
Also have Sub = ditch the GMT LN

And +1 for the BLRO over the BLNR, too. I never felt like blue was a good color for "daytime" on what's basically a day/night bezel.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> #nevereverreadahead. Somehow I knew you'd say get rid of the GMT LN in favor of the BLRO.


You can always sell the BLRO for cash and a steak...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll never sell my LN due to sentimental value, so my first choice for a sub would be one with some color. But I do cover that no date classic model! Unless I get an OP or DJ, my next Rolex will likely be a Daytona.

On that note, enjoying a quiet, warm desert day!










And caught this guy hoping around!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'll never sell my LN due to sentimental value, so my first choice for a sub would be one with some color. But I do cover that no date classic model! Unless I get an OP or DJ, my next Rolex will likely be a Daytona.


I briefly wondered this in the new ExpI thread --

What if they added a TT version of the ND Sub?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I briefly wondered this in the new ExpI thread --
> 
> What if they added a TT version of the ND Sub?


I honestly don't hate the TT &#8230; it would be very enticing!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I honestly don't hate the TT &#8230; it would be very enticing!


And it would stand apart from the GMT LN, too.

It's like why I think people will like the two-tone ExpI -- it fills a gap between simple no-date models (which, until a couple weeks ago, were _all_ only in steel) and versatile two-tone watches.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'll never sell my LN due to sentimental value, so my first choice for a sub would be one with some color. But I do cover that no date classic model! Unless I get an OP or DJ, my next Rolex will likely be a Daytona.
> 
> On that note, enjoying a quiet, warm desert day!
> 
> ...











Sound logic, Grasshopper.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Same here, Merv. For the money, I think it's one of the nicest divers available. I think at some point I'll grab it.



Merv said:


> Yep agreed, especially that Seiko...I was considering it for myself not long ago but decided not to pull the trigger.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

That's a great point I didn't even consider. My best friend has a 104 and I love it...a very underrated watch in my opinion.



rjohnson56 said:


> Two great choices. I'd consider the Sinn as it's probably less common in OZ.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

My personal collection, but I have and prefer the BLNR over the BLRO.



sportura said:


>


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Eisenhammer said:


> My personal collection, but I have and prefer the BLNR over the BLRO.












Awesome. GMT is a great watch either way. I prefer the BLRO as I've got a romantic connection to it having admired it on the wrists of others going back to the 80's. I came close to getting a 5-digit Pepsi in the early 10's, but it was just too similar to my 5-digit Submariner so I passed.

Glad I did as the new Pepsi has that Jubilee bracelet which just sets it way apart. Funny thing about the Submariner is that it complicates the rest of the watches in the collection around it. Daytona on PCL completes the bracelet trilogy. No complaints.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> I don't think you understand. The technology is very, very good.


So which Jenna is fake?


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

You're right, Sporty. The GMT, no matter the reference, is a must for any WIS. My romantic connection to the BLRO/Pepsi goes back to my early college days. My serious college girlfriend's dad had a Pepsi...Looking back, I can't be sure if it was a GMT or a GMT II. All I know is it was the first (that I can remember at least) Rolex that I saw in person and I was fascinated. To my 19 year old eyes, no other watch looked like that. I still get the itch from time to get to pursue a BLRO...and as you said, the BLRO on a jubilee is so unique, one could almost justify having the BLNR and the BLRO. At least, that we what we tell ourselves, right? Hahaha.

Interesting take on the bracelet trilogy. Although my next watch will be a JLC (for a special occasion later this year) my next Rolex will be a DJ41...jubliee bracelet, smooth bezel with the rhodium/slate dial (sticks). Your DJ is slick.



sportura said:


> Awesome. GMT is a great watch either way. I prefer the BLRO as I've got a romantic connection to it having admired it on the wrists of others going back to the 80's. I came close to getting a 5-digit Pepsi in the early 10's, but it was just too similar to my 5-digit Submariner so I passed.
> 
> Glad I did as the new Pepsi has that Jubilee bracelet which just sets it way apart. Funny thing about the Submariner is that it complicates the rest of the watches in the collection around it. Daytona on PCL completes the bracelet trilogy. No complaints.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I really need to try one on. I've always been indifferent to Panerai...big, clunky, blah blah blah. I respect Panerai, but I've never thought they would suit me. This, however, is piquing my curiosity.



Merv said:


> PAM 112
> 
> View attachment 15842587


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Putting my mother's ashes in the memorial garden today, gonna be a hard day.


Take care my friend and may God rest her soul.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I would definitely be on board with ridding myself of the Tudor and MM300 plus cash for a 124060 SubC.


They will go if either the Sub or BLRO arrive. As you guys are aware getting rid of the PO will be most difficult. Whatever happens I need to have some type of Pepsi dial in the collection. I adore that look whether it be on a Rolex or a Seiko.

I would however consider swapping the LN for a BLNR plus $ if the Pepsi never arrives. The gap is too huge money wise if I did it for a BLRO.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So which Jenna is fake?


A deepfake is a video where a famous persons' face and facial expressions are placed atop someone else's body. When it's a celebrity like Tom Cruise's face on a video clip of, say, an NFL football players body, it's funny. When it's a celebrity like Jenna Coleman's face on a video clip of, say, an adult film stars' body, it's time to lock the door, turn down the lights, and...

(Google Mister Deep Fakes)


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Eisenhammer said:


> one could almost justify having the BLNR and the BLRO. At least, that we what we tell ourselves, right?


Yes sir. Hey, I own 3 Submariners and they have far less differentiation than a Pepsi and a Batman do.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

It is probably the perfect watch ....


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I can't keep up with you guys and make straps. You guys should wait to post till I have free time. 

Anyways I've been doing this. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna isn't the only one dizzy...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> It is probably the perfect watch ....


Maybe, maybe not...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> You're right, Sporty. The GMT, no matter the reference, is a must for any WIS. My romantic connection to the BLRO/Pepsi goes back to my early college days. My serious college girlfriend's dad had a Pepsi...Looking back, I can't be sure if it was a GMT or a GMT II. All I know is it was the first (that I can remember at least) Rolex that I saw in person and I was fascinated. To my 19 year old eyes, no other watch looked like that. I still get the itch from time to get to pursue a BLRO...and as you said, the BLRO on a jubilee is so unique, one could almost justify having the BLNR and the BLRO. At least, that we what we tell ourselves, right? Hahaha.
> 
> Interesting take on the bracelet trilogy. Although my next watch will be a JLC (for a special occasion later this year) my next Rolex will be a DJ41...jubliee bracelet, smooth bezel with the rhodium/slate dial (sticks). Your DJ is slick.


hey, wait. Am confused. So which is the serious one? The college or the girlfriend?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> hey, wait. Am confused. So which is the serious one? The college or the girlfriend?


The dad?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> The dad?


Well one back BT, I've missed your wit. For a while I thought you might have fallen off another horse.

Dog also seems to be taking a break and might be off on an Aussie walk-about and Jman is wondering around some beach in the Pensacola region.

Alternative hypothesis; you guys are holed up somewhere playing three-handed poker 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

You know it’s been a slow 24 h when you wake up to find the thread Post the best picture of your Planet Ocean at the top of your feed 

Off to walk the dog w a Marathon just to protest the event.


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Well one back BT, I've missed your wit. For a while I thought you might have fallen off another horse.
> 
> Dog also seems to be taking a break and might be off on an Aussie walk-about and Jman is wondering around some beach in the Pensacola region.
> 
> ...


Dog is now Bear and JMan is now MOR. Maybe that name change ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Dog is now Bear and JMan is now MOR. Maybe that name change ...


godfrey

and BT is still BT. unless it becomes BetterEverywhere so we can BE.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Just put 3 of my Seikos for sale. All very reasonably priced. Tick tick tick.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Dog is now Bear and JMan is now MOR. Maybe that name change ...


Naw, they're still MIA even with their new threads.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

They may have changed their names but we will still recognise them.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

This new book release us gonna stir up emotions within my family and elsewhere. She's questioning the recent trend that sex/gender has become a personal choice with the use of terms like "non woman" or "person with a uterus". I think I'll sit this one out and watch from the sideline.










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I wish to declare myself a woman and then I can start going in the ladies changing rooms 👀


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> I wish to declare myself a woman and then I can start going in the ladies changing rooms


Careful what you wish for










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

What a watch!! Best Buy I've made since the GMT.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> and BT is still BT. unless it becomes BetterEverywhere so we can BE.


Well I wasn't always BT here.
@BundyBear time to surface.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> What a watch!! Best Buy I've made since the GMT.


Feckin told ya ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Not that popular in the general public, but I sure enjoy it 😎


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Dog is now Bear and JMan is now MOR. Maybe that name change ...


JMAN will always be JMAN but Dog? Maybe name change to Bear is OK...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> JMAN will always be JMAN but Dog? Maybe name change to Bear is OK...


Undercover?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well I wasn't always BT here.
> @BundyBear time to surface.


Don't bears sleep during the winter? Still snowing here.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> What a watch!! Best Buy I've made since the GMT.


Wait until you start switching straps. I bought mine a little over 1 year ago and the bracelet is still in the plastic with the box and other accessories up in our attic.

Omega has started to make quick release straps so I'm looking forward to trying a few of these out in due course.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Undercover?
> View attachment 15844825


Is that the one you've been waiting for - hard to keep up with Sapp and you.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't bears sleep during the winter? Still snowing here.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


approaching winter in australia i believe


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't bears sleep during the winter? Still snowing here.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Oy!

It's gonna be over 70F here today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is that the one you've been waiting for - hard to keep up with Sapp and you.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No had a while... DSW. Name at several ADs but that's useless.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is that the one you've been waiting for - hard to *keep up* with Sapp and you.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


just curious. Is there an OoO bro named Jones?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> just curious. Is there an OoO bro named Jones?


I'm still playing in the minors and have no ambition to slug away in the major leagues. No Jone's here only Svensson's 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm still playing in the minors and have no ambition to slug away in the major leagues. No Jone's here only Svensson's
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Svenson is a famous brand here for hair restoration products.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm liking this look that @sportura suggested. I like that there is no gap.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sometimes a gap is good


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> I'm liking this look that @sportura suggested. I like that there is no gap.
















































No gap is where it's at.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> No gap is where it's at.


You need to return the Speedmaster to the collection.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

hashtagJoshFight

This is the silliest thing I've seen in _months_. This is awesome.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386006032871198721
The winning Josh is five years old:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386033775503712263


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not Mrs. BSF's garden but she approves.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Went on a quick watch crawl today.

Nothing but Lady DJs and blinged-out DJs in Wempe's Rolex section. Not a single SS Rolex in sight. (One guy walked out in disgust.) No VC Overseas either. Like their Iron Walker watches...

AP Boutique's display window was _totally_ empty. Not much better inside. No ROs or RO chronos. Not even PMs... No Offshores or the Black Panther. Got a glass of champagne tho.

I wonder if VC's new boutique is behind schedule...










Breitling's probably not thrilled but then again, they're not after the same buyer...

New Tiffany store around the corner from their old location, which I imagine had lost some of its luster...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Didn't run into Jenna today but it was perfect t-shirt weather.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Went on a quick watch crawl today.
> 
> Nothing but Lady DJs and blinged-out DJs in Wempe's Rolex section. Not a single SS Rolex in sight. (One guy walked out in disgust.) No VC Overseas either. Like their Iron Walker watches...
> 
> ...


the AP store here has no watch at all. Even inside. But still they open.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> hashtagJoshFight
> 
> This is the silliest thing I've seen in _months_. This is awesome.
> 
> ...


GF

Maybe he's four years old, but another tidbit I just learned is that he had received treatment at the children's hospital in town, and that hospital was already going to be the recipient of $8000 worth of donations from the Josh Fight.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Today was a nice day, I wore these two rivals.









OoO Baby!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a single SS Rolex in sight. (One guy walked out in disgust.)


What watch were you wearing?

There is nothing more fun than hanging out at a Rolex AD in a Ceramic Daytona or Pepsi and watching the sad beggars' expressions as they stop dead in their tracks, notice, and sigh while walking out the door in disgust.

The only thing better is telling the very-aware sales clerk you've got a list of who you buy from and she's not on it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> What watch were you wearing?
> 
> There is nothing more fun than hanging out at a Rolex AD in a Ceramic Daytona or Pepsi and watching the sad beggars' expressions as they stop dead in their tracks, notice, and sigh while walking out the door in disgust.
> 
> The only thing better is telling the very-aware sales clerk you've got a list of who you buy from and she's not on it.


Odds are, next time I walk into a shop, I'll be wearing my AW.

Nothing says "sucker" like a middle-aged guy with an aluminium smartwatch. Gets me star treatment every time. ;-p


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Maybe he's four years old, but another tidbit I just learned is that he had received treatment at the children's hospital in town, and that hospital was already going to be the recipient of $8000 worth of donations from the Josh Fight.


I might have named it "noodle festival" to be a wise guy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well I wasn't always BT here.
> @BundyBear time to surface.


Not time yet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Not time yet.
> 
> View attachment 15846127


when is winter in australia?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> approaching winter in australia i believe


Not quite yet, still middle of Autumn. Certainly feels like winter this weekend in Melbourne though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> You need to return the Speedmaster to the collection.


Or put the strap up for auction on OoO. I know, you probably let it go with the watch. It's now discontinued and I'd appreciate if you refrain for flashing it here 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Didn't run into Jenna today but it was perfect t-shirt weather.
> 
> View attachment 15845958


When you are on your outings does Mrs BSF carry one of these around just in case you bump into Jenna? 










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Not time yet.
> 
> View attachment 15846127


Can't like that

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Anzac Day to my fellow Australian and New Zealand based OoOers.

Lest we forget...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Not quite yet, still middle of Autumn. Certainly feels like winter this weekend in Melbourne though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I thought snow had already started to fall in the alpine regions?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Happy Anzac Day to my fellow Australian and New Zealand based OoOers.
> 
> Lest we forget...
> 
> ...


No Kiwis here but got a couple in the WIS down under thread.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Not quite yet, still middle of Autumn. Certainly feels like winter this weekend in Melbourne though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Melbourne autumn is Brisbane winter mate.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> Or put the strap up for auction on OoO. I know, you probably let it go with the watch. It's now discontinued and I'd appreciate if you refrain for flashing it here












I kept it just in case I ever go and get that nostalgic NASA fever again, happens to me every decade or so, I get all into my child-of-the-70's wanna be an astronaut feels.

I was never into the Speedmaster as a watch. It was always the coolest Apollo accessory to me. Couldn't wear a piece of Velcro to the office so the Rallye strap was the closest thing that made sense. I used to use a Space Pen when I wore it too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

sportura said:


> What watch were you wearing?
> 
> There is nothing more fun than hanging out at a Rolex AD in a Ceramic Daytona or Pepsi and watching the sad beggars' expressions as they stop dead in their tracks, notice, and sigh while walking out the door in disgust.
> 
> The only thing better is telling the very-aware sales clerk you've got a list of who you buy from and she's not on it.


Now that I do like..... a list of "I'm not buying from you" dealers.

I have one for it already, I will work on it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> What watch were you wearing?
> 
> There is nothing more fun than hanging out at a Rolex AD in a Ceramic Daytona or Pepsi and watching the sad beggars' expressions as they stop dead in their tracks, notice, and sigh while walking out the door in disgust.
> 
> The only thing better is telling the very-aware sales clerk you've got a list of who you buy from and she's not on it.


This old thing. Been on a chrono kick lately...










The guy at Wempe was really p!ssed. Not happy at all and he was with his little boy who looked pretty scared over the whole thing...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> I kept it just in case I ever go and get that nostalgic NASA fever again, happens to me every decade or so, I get all into my child-of-the-70's wanna be an astronaut feels.
> 
> I was never into the Speedmaster as a watch. It was always the coolest Apollo accessory to me. Couldn't wear a piece of Velcro to the office so the Rallye strap was the closest thing that made sense. I used to use a Space Pen when I wore it too.


is that rallye strap OEM Omega?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> the AP store here has no watch at all. Even inside. But still they open.


The guy at the AP Boutique said they sell all their watches in a blink, so there's nothing to display. Their empty window display is more along the lines of a fashion statement now...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The guy at the AP Boutique said they sell all their watches in a blink, so there's nothing to display. Their empty window display is more along the lines of a fashion statement now...


I dunno if the salesperson at our local store is telling me the truth or not but she says no shipment of watches at all. And they are required by the lease arrangement with the mall to open. It does serve as a de facto statement when juxtaposed with other watch stores along the same row/aisle. Even the Patek and Rolex stores have stock.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday and it's the NFL Draft this Thursday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dunno who she is but she seems nice enough...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This old thing. Been on a chrono kick lately... The guy at Wempe was really p!ssed. Not happy at all and he was with his little boy who looked pretty scared over the whole thing...


Wempe NYC isn't long for this world. I can say no more.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> I thought snow had already started to fall in the alpine regions?


Maybe.

It's been cold enough...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dunno who she is but she seems nice enough...
> 
> View attachment 15846653


Agreed.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pongster said:


> is that rallye strap OEM Omega?







































Yes. Bought the Rallye strap back in 2016 or so straight from an Omega AD along with the clasp. $750 for the set (bastards) but really worth it.

I've always struggled with Omega Speedmaster bracelets, they just looked too 90's to me, too busy. I also think the Speedmaster has a really big lug gap compared to other watches, so I got gapless straps.

Photo 1: My '64 Ed White 321 on its 1039 flat bracelet which looked great but was flimsy as hell.

Photo 2: My '99 Speedmaster '57 Replica (why they called it a replica I don't know) which was the first modern broad arrow watch. Its on a curved end Hirsch Leonardo in honey. Really nice no-gap look.

Photo 3/4: The '57 Replica on a 1171 bracelet which (IMO) is the perfect Speedmaster bracelet as it's the steel bracelet from the Apollo era (late 60's and early 70's) and is simple, classy, and doesn't have all the noise of modern Speedmaster bracelets.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> Yes. Bought the Rallye strap back in 2016 or so straight from an Omega AD along with the clasp. $750 for the set (bastards) but really worth it.
> 
> I've always struggled with Omega Speedmaster bracelets, they just looked too 90's to me, too busy. I also think the Speedmaster has a really big lug gap compared to other watches, so I got gapless straps.
> 
> ...


yes. Puzzled by the Replica thing. And it's official. Unlike the unofficial Holy Grail.

will see if i can get one of those straps. Nice. And the curve takes the cake.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dunno who she is but she seems nice enough...
> 
> View attachment 15846653


that's my favorite brand


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

sportura said:


> Wempe NYC isn't long for this world. I can say no more.


I hope it doesn't turn out that way. The Wempe staff is better to interact with than most NYC places. I put IWC at the bottom of the list for rudeness.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Photo 3/4: The '57 Replica on a 1171 bracelet which (IMO) is the perfect Speedmaster bracelet as it's the steel bracelet from the Apollo era (late 60's and early 70's) and is simple, classy, and doesn't have all the noise of modern Speedmaster bracelets.


I think I'd want the JB Champion Komfit Mesh revival. I have yet to actually handle one, but it's so Sixties, so utilitarian, and fits in so well with the NASA engineer aesthetic, it seems like it should be the default aftermarket Speedy bracelet.

I mean, it's all over the place in the photos in this thread:








Hidden gems from the NASA photo archive


While sitting at my desk during the lunch hour, I did a cursory search for photos in the official NASA image library that may be of interest to members...




omegaforums.net


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Not time yet.
> 
> View attachment 15846127


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> I might have named it "noodle festival" to be a wise guy.


Heh! It was instigated by a guy named Josh Swain from Arizona, who, a year ago "because of pandemic boredom", decided on a random park (which ended up being in Lincoln, NE) to stage a "fight" among as many Joshes as he could find on social media. The winner would then be able to lay claim to being the One True Josh.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/joshswainbattle/comments/mv3nk9

He also said that if another Josh Swain showed up, they'd have a rock-paper-scissors battle to determine the winner. So Josh Swain won. ?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/mxwjy5

The people who showed up brought a couple dozen bags' worth of nonperishable food items to donate. The fundraiser was called something like "Josh Name Change Legal Assistance Fund", and those cash proceeds, now over $10,000, are going to the children's hospital.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BonyWrists said:


> I hope it doesn't turn out that way. The Wempe staff is better to interact with than most NYC places. I put IWC at the bottom of the list for rudeness.


It was a cool store. London Jewelers WTC was by far my favorite in NY. Very nice staff and a great brand assortment.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Baby girl's request for the day.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerai's looking better every day. More to come in the not too distant furure. Maybe May? 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Heh! It was instigated by a guy named Josh Swain from Arizona, who, a year ago "because of pandemic boredom", decided on a random park (which ended up being in Lincoln, NE) to stage a "fight" among as many Joshes as he could find on social media. The winner would then be able to lay claim to being the One True Josh.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/joshswainbattle/comments/mv3nk9
> ...


Absolutely no disrespect intended. OTOH, a wise guy like myself just doesn't pass up such low hanging fruit without taking a swat at it. ? ?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I'd want the JB Champion Komfit Mesh revival. I have yet to actually handle one, but it's so Sixties, so utilitarian, and fits in so well with the NASA engineer aesthetic, it seems like it should be the default aftermarket Speedy bracelet.












Mesh bracelets tend to feel cheap, are hair pullers, and accentuate a Speedmaster's big lug gap rather than help conceal it.

I'm a big fan of the 1171 (above). Sort of like a Rolex Oyster bracelet but with oval links that are thinner. It's really special.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another Yay or Nay.

Been thinking about getting another AP chrono and this caught my eye.










It would be my first PM watch but I'm wondering how often I'd actually wear it. The way I see it, it's more sporty and less dressy than a Lange Up/Down, which I love but would not fit my current lifestyle. Otoh, I can see wearing the AP with shorts or jeans but maybe I'm just fooling myself? What do you think?

TIA.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't need any help with  or  on Jenna...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another Yay or Nay.
> 
> Been thinking about getting another AP chrono and this caught my eye.
> 
> ...


That looks like a prime Fawk You Watch to me. Like you say, shorts n' jeans seem like a perfect match, too. Go for it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Mesh bracelets tend to feel cheap, are hair pullers, and accentuate a Speedmaster's big lug gap rather than help conceal it.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the 1171 (above). Sort of like a Rolex Oyster bracelet but with oval links that are thinner. It's really special.


I could go both ways (twss). Filling the gap (twss) is good for aesthetics, but the obviously replaced-for-a-purpose look of a straight-endlink'd bracelet accentuates the toolishness of the Speedy, too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Panerai's looking better every day. More to come in the not too distant furure. Maybe May?


Which Panerai models are you considering?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another Yay or Nay.
> 
> Been thinking about getting another AP chrono and this caught my eye.
> 
> ...


I think you yourself just provided the best rationale regarding why not buy the PM AP.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another Yay or Nay.
> 
> Been thinking about getting another AP chrono and this caught my eye.
> 
> ...


Remember to send us a picture from your yacht.

Have you asked Jenna what she thinks?

It's too flashy for my tastes, but as the saying goes, you do you 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Which Panerai models are you considering?


If I take plunge, well...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> If I take plunge, well...


Well ... what? Which models are under consideration?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another Yay or Nay.
> 
> Been thinking about getting another AP chrono and this caught my eye.
> 
> ...


Do you have a single photo of your entire current collection? Need to see it all before providing advice.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Well ... what? Which models are under consideration?


PAM00973 under consideration as part of a geographic relocation and watch collection re-configuration. I think some (3 of 4) Breitlings and at least three others can go if I live at the beach. PAM would be my "good" everyday piece; Tudor North Flag as beater, Seamaster 300 GMT Chrono as diver chronograph. Two Rolexes stay. Citizen and Tissot T-Touch stays, gold DeVille stays, Speedy '57 stays, Breitling Galactic 41 undecided. Maybe add one more piece as well? Orange Doxa? I don't know. Hope to figure it out and move by end of Sept.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another Yay or Nay.
> 
> Been thinking about getting another AP chrono and this caught my eye.
> 
> ...


Honestly the root beer GMT smokes anything gold/rose gold. Just my opinion.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Honestly the root beer GMT smokes anything gold/rose gold. Just my opinion.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


At one of the local Rolex ADs, the owner wears the all (rose) gold root beer GMT Master II. I'm more of a yellow gold guy, but that watch is STUNNING on the wrist. Much more impressive than when laying in the case.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> PAM00973 under consideration as part of a geographic relocation and watch collection re-configuration. I think some (3 of 4) Breitlings and at least three others can go if I live at the beach. PAM would be my "good" everyday piece; Tudor North Flag as beater, Seamaster 300 GMT Chrono as diver chronograph. Two Rolexes stay. Citizen and Tissot T-Touch stays, gold DeVille stays, Speedy '57 stays, Breitling Galactic 41 undecided. Maybe add one more piece as well? Orange Doxa? I don't know. Hope to figure it out and move by end of Sept.


Godfrey.

This also would eliminate 3 chronographs. Really, who needs 5 chronos come servicing time? And this particular Omega chrono actually does, in fact, allow operation underwater by design.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> Do you have a single photo of your entire current collection? Need to see it all before providing advice.


Nope, no photo. With my luck, Mrs. BSF will see it.

All my watches are SS on SS bracelets. A couple are IWCs on leather. Lots of Seikos on rubber straps. No WG or YG or Pt.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nope, no photo. With my luck, Mrs. BSF will see it.
> 
> All my watches are SS on SS bracelets. A couple are IWCs on leather. Lots of Seikos on rubber straps. No WG or YG or Pt.


So is there something about RG that you think would suit you more than YG or TT?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Missed a couple of days!

Wandering in the desert &#8230;


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another Yay or Nay.
> 
> Been thinking about getting another AP chrono and this caught my eye.
> 
> ...


Perfect with blue jeans and a funny cat T-shirt...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Honestly the root beer GMT smokes anything gold/rose gold. Just my opinion.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nailed it, you did. Totally agree.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Missed a couple of days!
> 
> Wandering in the desert &#8230;


So did you find your ball?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Unfortunately Andy Hunter of Adriqos has passed away, I suspect that he was ill as he stopped making video's over a year ago


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> So did you find your ball?


I lost a few&#8230; walked that way more for the photo op haha


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Today was a nice day, I wore these two rivals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good demonstration of the old axiom "the left hand didn't know what the right hand was doing"


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

sportura said:


> I kept it just in case I ever go and get that nostalgic NASA fever again, happens to me every decade or so, I get all into my child-of-the-70's wanna be an astronaut feels.
> 
> I was never into the Speedmaster as a watch. It was always the coolest Apollo accessory to me. Couldn't wear a piece of Velcro to the office so the Rallye strap was the closest thing that made sense. I used to use a Space Pen when I wore it too.


You get that new space shuttle lego set?

I did. Gonna build it while wearing my moonwatch, basically the same thing as being in space


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> You get that new space shuttle lego set?
> 
> I did. Gonna build it while wearing my moonwatch, basically the same thing as being in space


Yesterday (Apr 24) was the launch of that mission 31 years ago. ?

31 years, 1 day, 23 hours according to this site:








In Depth | Hubble Space Telescope – NASA Solar System Exploration


NASA’s real-time science encyclopedia of deep space exploration. Our scientists and hardworking robots are exploring the wild frontiers of our solar system.




solarsystem.nasa.gov


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Yesterday (Apr 24) was the launch of that mission 31 years ago. 🖖
> 
> 31 years, 1 day, 23 hours according to this site:
> 
> ...


Saw Columbia launch on 3-22-82. I was in Navy boot camp in Orlando and could see it rather well. We were on the fitness trail, and the company commanders let us stop to watch for a minute, it being only the 3rd shuttle launch ever. After a minute, it was, "Okay you mf'ers. What are you looking at. Get your @sses moving."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Saw Columbia launch on 3-22-82. I was in Navy boot camp in Orlando and could see it rather well. We were on the fitness trail, and the company commanders let us stop to watch for a minute, it being only the 3rd shuttle launch ever. After a minute, it was, "Okay you mf'ers. What are you looking at. Get your @sses moving."


Our boot camp would've had the DI say, "OH YOU WANNA GET ON THAT SHUTTLE HUH?? GO RUN AND GET ON IT!!!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Saw Columbia launch on 3-22-82. I was in Navy boot camp in Orlando and could see it rather well. We were on the fitness trail, and the company commanders let us stop to watch for a minute, it being only the 3rd shuttle launch ever. After a minute, it was, "Okay you mf'ers. What are you looking at. Get your @sses moving."


GF

One of my forever regrets will be the fact that I never went to see a Shuttle launch. I got a poster for my birthday (it's still up in my bedroom back home), built an Estes rocket, etc etc yadda, and even used to visit my grandparents on the Gulf coast almost yearly when they were alive. But never went to KSC for a launch. I dunno... The program was, as they say now, almost too successful, because I kept thinking, "Eh, it'll keep going, I'll make it down there someday." But life got busier, I didn't have much control over my schedule anymore, and suddenly it was over.

Got to be at Dulles when Discovery came to rest, though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone watching the Oscars?










She cleans up nice, eh?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Baby girl's request for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At last a picture of a decent watch on this thread ??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And as we have started..............


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone watching the Oscars?
> 
> View attachment 15847633
> 
> ...


Nope, no Oscars here. She looks like Cybill Shepherd from The Last Picture Show. But guessing I'm guessing wrong.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> At last a picture of a decent watch on this thread 👏🏻


as well as a decent shirt


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> as well as a decent strap


FIFY

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Back on black










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nope, no Oscars here. She looks like Cybill Shepherd from The Last Picture Show. But guessing I'm guessing wrong.


BT knows...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone watching the Oscars?
> 
> View attachment 15847633
> 
> ...


Is that Paulina Poriskova?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT knows...


#neverreadahead

Ok.

Didn't think Audrey Hepburn was still turning up at these things.

Looks pretty good for someone in her...condition.

I guess I was wrong...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Is that Paulina Poriskova?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Ding, ding, ding!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Ok.
> 
> I guessed I was wrong...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No, not at all. Too quick on the trigger finger there, B5.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

From the archives.
I found this in a box in the garage.

It's a member tag for the Royal Automobile Club of Victoria, a roadside assistance service.

Where my username came from...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ding, ding, ding!
> 
> View attachment 15848371


Is Jenna my prize?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No, not at all. Too quick on the trigger finger there, B5.


TWSS...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Is Jenna my prize?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oy! I didn't realize the stakes involved...

If you can read lips, Jenna was giving you an "attaboy."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15848362


I think I saw some guy wearing that with a tux last night...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

@Betterthere.

10 year anniversary coming up soon.

Some travel might be a great way to celebrate...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Both. Neither. Hell, I can't remember. Haha.



Pongster said:


> hey, wait. Am confused. So which is the serious one? The college or the girlfriend?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I just heard fully vaccinated US folks will be allowed to travel to the EU this summer! Yes!!

I look forward to being rejected for an AP chrono in several more countries next...


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mrs. BW's conference in Sweden is postponed to '22, so that might be our first overseas venture. I'm looking to travel domestically for the first time in June.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just heard fully vaccinated US folks will be allowed to travel to the EU this summer! Yes!!
> 
> I look forward to being rejected for an AP chrono in several more countries next...
> 
> View attachment 15848880


In related news florida is wide open with the exception of mask requirements in Disney world. I get it but I'm wondering how many people are gonna pass out this summer from wearing masks in the heat. This includes me who is gonna be there in July. Hoping on at least vaccinated exemptions by then.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> In related news florida is wide open with the exception of mask requirements in Disney world. I get it but I'm wondering how many people are gonna pass out this summer from wearing masks in the heat. This includes me who is gonna be there in July. Hoping on at least vaccinated exemptions by then.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Probably best bet is when out and about to maintain 8-10' of distance from people if possible. Then probably no need to wear a mask when outside. Heat tends to kill the virus and virus dissipates outside, as opposed to not dissipating inside with recirculated air.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Probably best bet is when out and about to maintain 8-10' of distance from people if possible. Then probably no need to wear a mask when outside. Heat tends to kill the virus and virus dissipates outside, as opposed to not dissipating inside with recirculated air.


Well they are still limited capacity so that helps. I'm just thinking out loud about all those people and my family trying to breathe thru a sweaty mask. Pretty much just water boarding. Thinking it's gonna have to lift at least while outside walking around. Waiting indoor in line would be acceptable.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> One of my forever regrets will be the fact that I never went to see a Shuttle launch. I got a poster for my birthday (it's still up in my bedroom back home), built an Estes rocket, etc etc yadda, and even used to visit my grandparents on the Gulf coast almost yearly when they were alive. But never went to KSC for a launch. I dunno... The program was, as they say now, almost too successful, because I kept thinking, "Eh, it'll keep going, I'll make it down there someday." But life got busier, I didn't have much control over my schedule anymore, and suddenly it was over.
> 
> ...


I saw the flyover over NYC of the Enterprise (I think) when it was brought to the Intrepid. It was a real highlight of my life. I loved watching shuttle launches with my parents. I remember where I was when Columbia launched and landed the first time. I tried sharing that interest and experience with my Son when Space X started launching their own rockets.

OoO Baby!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> From the archives.
> I found this in a box in the garage.
> 
> It's a member tag for the Royal Automobile Club of Victoria, a roadside assistance service.
> ...


Ok, you've given me the impetus (and idea) to look for a fresh username.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> I saw the flyover over NYC of the Enterprise (I think) when it was brought to the Intrepid. It was a real highlight of my life. I loved watching shuttle launches with my parents. I remember where I was when Columbia launched and landed the first time. I tried sharing that interest and experience with my Son when Space X started launching their own rockets.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Seen this timelapse yet?





__





APOD: 2021 April 24 - Streak and Plume from SpaceX Crew2 Launch


A different astronomy and space science related image is featured each day, along with a brief explanation.



apod.nasa.gov


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> Mesh bracelets tend to feel cheap, are hair pullers, and accentuate a Speedmaster's big lug gap rather than help conceal it.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the 1171 (above). Sort of like a Rolex Oyster bracelet but with oval links that are thinner. It's really special.


Who else is enjoying @sportura talking about Omega ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Who else is enjoying @sportura talking about Omega ?


"Who are you and what have you done with @sportura ?"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Well they are still limited capacity so that helps. I'm just thinking out loud about all those people and my family trying to breathe thru a sweaty mask. Pretty much just water boarding. Thinking it's gonna have to lift at least while outside walking around. Waiting indoor in line would be acceptable.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Unfortunately there're a lot of people out there that relish power and control over the rest of us regardless of whether or not the science backs up their mandates. They are for law and order. They like to make the law and order the rest of us around.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

IncOoOming!

Wanted a worldtimer for a loooong time now. I couldn't think of a more perfect piece in the segment. Price aside, I'd take this Omega over even the Vacheron and Patek variants.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> IncOoOming!
> 
> Wanted a worldtimer for a loooong time now. I couldn't think of a more perfect piece in the segment. Price aside, I'd take this Omega over even the Vacheron and Patek variants.


Jenna, what do you think?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 15849689


Jenna's approval is all that I need!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Amazing buy Bro Samaster! I've wanted to see one in the metal for a while. Care to do a comparison to some of your other watches?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Amazing buy Bro Samaster! I've wanted to see one in the metal for a while. Care to do a comparison to some of your other watches?


Sure! I'll grab some pictures side by side my GMT Master and other Omegas, tomorrow!

It really is stunning in the metal! The AD I frequent for Omega had to put in a special order, but they do have the full Sedna gold version on display in their display case


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Who else is enjoying @sportura talking about Omega ?


Correction:

Sporty is talking about Speedmaster, not Omega.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Amazing buy Bro Samaster! I've wanted to see one in the metal for a while. Care to do a comparison to some of your other watches?


In the meantime, here is a comparison of the bracelets/size between the AT and my GMT.

The AT clasp is a double folding clasp, with no micro-adjustments, however. But the half links are quite small, so I took off one full and one half link and it fits perfectly!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> IncOoOming!
> 
> Wanted a worldtimer for a loooong time now. I couldn't think of a more perfect piece in the segment. Price aside, I'd take this Omega over even the Vacheron and Patek variants.


I had a true world timer up until last November. Loved it. It's definitely a great complication. Enjoy!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Question for everyone. If you could get it for retail would anyone buy one of these watches? Not for flipping though.


----------



## Abgul (Oct 24, 2020)

OoO time for a new watch methinks.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> I had a true world timer up until last November. Loved it. It's definitely a great complication. Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Question for everyone. If you could get it for retail would anyone buy one of these watches? Not for flipping though.


If one could be had at retail, I'd actually really like an AP Royal Oak!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Question for everyone. If you could get it for retail would anyone buy one of these watches? Not for flipping though.


Admiring and owning are two different things. I admire the first Nautilus, but I'd probably pass on owning it. I've never held one in my hand though, so who knows for sure?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> IncOoOming!
> 
> Wanted a worldtimer for a loooong time now. I couldn't think of a more perfect piece in the segment. Price aside, I'd take this Omega over even the Vacheron and Patek variants.


What's going on in OoO? Suddenly there's an OoOmegademic!

Congrats. The WorldTimer is one of my favourites in the AT line.

Omega's laser engraving doesn't get the acknowledgement that it deserves.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> What's going on in OoO? Suddenly there's an OoOmegademic!
> 
> Congrats. The WorldTimer is one of my favourites in the AT line.
> 
> ...


My photos do not do the dial justice!! I've always been fascinated with GMTs and Worldtimers, when I saw this watch back in 2019, I knew it would join my collection sooner or later. &#8230; I have the Spectre, this just might be the perfect Bond _villain_ watch


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Question for everyone. If you could get it for retail would anyone buy one of these watches? Not for flipping though.


If I had the resources and wanted to spoil my son, yes. For me to wear, nope.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> My photos do not do the dial justice!! I've always been fascinated with GMTs and Worldtimers, when I saw this watch back in 2019, I knew it would join my collection sooner or later. &#8230; I have the Spectre, this just might be the perfect Bond _villain_ watch


I tried the WorldTimer on before Covid struck and really liked the dial. As you say, trying to capture the dial detail is difficult. But, like many watches, it's just too dressy for my life style.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I tried the WorldTimer on before Covid struck and really liked the dial. As you say, trying to capture the dial detail is difficult. But, like many watches, it's just too dressy for my life style.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That makes sense, it's definitely shiny. A great watch for an office job, though, and it works for vacations, too! Not something I'd wear hiking and golfing, like I did with my GMT this past weekend, though.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Speaking of Covid, I had a sh1tty night. Woke up around 02:30 with chills and couldn’t sleep calmly until around 05:00. With a three hour meeting, followed by three hours of teaching MSc students, followed by another one hour meeting, this is gonna be a looong day.


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> That makes sense, it's definitely shiny. A great watch for an office job, though, and it works for vacations, too! Not something I'd wear hiking and golfing, like I did with my GMT this past weekend, though.


I like that Omega early on started using independent hour hands in many of their "regular" watches, makes for easy traveling.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> If one could be had at retail, I'd actually really like an AP Royal Oak!


Do they hold their price like Rolex? Is there a waiting list like a Eastern European bread queue ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of Covid, I had a sh1tty night. Woke up around 02:30 with chills and couldn't sleep calmly until around 05:00. With a three hour meeting, followed by three hours of teaching MSc students, followed by another one hour meeting, this is gonna be a looong day.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Can't like that


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Do they hold their price like Rolex? Is there a waiting list like a Eastern European bread queue ?


Seems the basic self-winding RO is selling at about $10k +over MSRP. I believe these are as rare as a Rolex Sport model. Patek is worse, the Nautilus is going for about 4x MSRP or something; none to be found.

I personally just like the look of the AP better, which is why availability aside, if I could walk into an AP boutique and pick up a nice 41mm Royal Oak selfwinding, I probably would have.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like that Omega early on started using independent hour hands in many of their "regular" watches, makes for easy traveling.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I hope the effects wear off quickly.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> IncOoOming!
> 
> Wanted a worldtimer for a loooong time now. I couldn't think of a more perfect piece in the segment. Price aside, I'd take this Omega over even the Vacheron and Patek variants.


That's a beauty, congratulations.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> That's a beauty, congratulations.


Thank you!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

more on the worldtimer AT


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> IncOoOming!
> 
> Wanted a worldtimer for a loooong time now. I couldn't think of a more perfect piece in the segment. Price aside, I'd take this Omega over even the Vacheron and Patek variants.


Congratulations.
That's a georgeous piece...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Question for everyone. If you could get it for retail would anyone buy one of these watches? Not for flipping though.


Not for me.

The Nautilus does nothing for me.

Even when I saw one close up, I wasn't blown away like I expected to be.

The AP maybe, but even then that's a stretch, and it would need to be stunning in person...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Abgul said:


> OoO time for a new watch methinks.


Nearly there.

2 more posts until you can sell something...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of Covid, I had a sh1tty night. Woke up around 02:30 with chills and couldn't sleep calmly until around 05:00. With a three hour meeting, followed by three hours of teaching MSc students, followed by another one hour meeting, this is gonna be a looong day.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Hoping it passes quickly for you RJ...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Hoping it passes quickly for you RJ...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


you have covid bro @rjohnson56 ? Sorry to hear that. Will pray for you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Question for everyone. If you could get it for retail would anyone buy one of these watches? Not for flipping though.


i bought the white 5711 at retail. I bought a 15400 blue at retail as well. Felt it to better fit than the thinner and smaller 15202. Happy with both.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i bought the white 5711 at retail. I bought a 15400 blue at retail as well. Felt it to better fit than the thinner and smaller 15202. Happy with both.


What is the purpose of the left side of the PP's cases? Aesthetic?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> What is the purpose of the left side of the PP's cases? Aesthetic?


I think it's meant to represent the hinge of a porthole...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> What is the purpose of the left side of the PP's cases? Aesthetic?


not sure if there is a structural purpose (like the claws of the manhattan constellation) but i suppose it's supposed to emphasize the watch case looking like a ship's porthole (the nautical roots). But there may be a structural purpose (maybe it connects the front and back of the case). Will examine more clearly next time i wear it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I think it's meant to represent the hinge of a porthole...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


nra


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> you have covid bro @rjohnson56 ? Sorry to hear that. Will pray for you.


Yes/no. I got poked with AstraZeneca yesterday and had a slight reaction (fever during the night).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yes/no. I got poked with AstraZeneca yesterday and had a slight reaction (fever during the night).


ah ok. Hope it's just the one day reaction where your immunity working to create antibodies.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Full moon tonight


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yes/no. I got poked with AstraZeneca yesterday and had a slight reaction (fever during the night).


I'm clicking "like" on this because your AZ is doing its thing. Should be fine by this evening or tomorrow morning. 🖖


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Question for everyone. If you could get it for retail would anyone buy one of these watches? Not for flipping though.


I've seen, but not handled, the AP. Friggin' spectacular. Yeah I'd get one, because, maybe unsurprisingly, I got turned on to the 70s aesthetic by my Rado Diastar; and being a Grade 5 Susceptible myself, I like how different it is from the usual Rolex/Omega/Seiko stuff.

Not seen nor handled the Nautilus, so I can't really say.

With both of these, in the back of my mind, I still wonder if the admiration comes from the name and price tag. I acknowledge that they shook up the luxury watch world when they were introduced, but that's near half a century ago, and I can't shake the feeling that "luxury" is fabricated through price hikes more often than we're willing to admit.

Anyway, speaking of the RO and its dial, I'd like to be in the right place at the right time to see the RO alongside other textured dials, like the GP Laureto, ML Aikon, etc etc. Funny how I've seen the AP but not the others.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Question for everyone. If you could get it for retail would anyone buy one of these watches? Not for flipping though.


Easy pass on both PPs but I'd be all over that blue AP!

Blue AP = a woman who looks like your cousins.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> My photos do not do the dial justice!! I've always been fascinated with GMTs and Worldtimers, when I saw this watch back in 2019, I knew it would join my collection sooner or later. &#8230; I have the Spectre, this just might be the perfect Bond _villain_ watch


It'd have to be able to flip city colors from white to red as the villain sent nukes (or brainwashed supermodels armed with crop destroying viruses, I suppose) towards each city.

Or Auric Goldfinger paints in the gold globe as he secures more and more gold stockpiles


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Do they hold their price like Rolex? Is there a waiting list like a Eastern European bread queue ?


Rolex _wishes_ they had the demand AP is seeing for Royal Oaks! Especially the blue dials. Bread lines would be an understatement...

I thought I had a good conenction for APs but these days, I'm the great unwashed...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of Covid, I had a sh1tty night. Woke up around 02:30 with chills and couldn't sleep calmly until around 05:00. With a three hour meeting, followed by three hours of teaching MSc students, followed by another one hour meeting, this is gonna be a looong day.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Man, so sorry to hear that. Hope you get over it soon!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> more on the worldtimer AT


Watched this last night. This video really captures the dial (much better than my iPhone photos)!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Congratulations.
> That's a georgeous piece...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thank you!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I personally just like the look of the AP better, which is why availability aside, if I could walk into an AP boutique and pick up a nice 41mm Royal Oak selfwinding, I probably would have.


I was told by a SA that for me to get a 38mm or 41mm RO (either SS or gold, 3-hander or chrono), I'd have to "develop a relationship with the boutique" and buying another 38mm or 41mm watch would not count towards that relationship. Eff that.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was told by a SA that for me to get a 38mm or 41mm RO (either SS or gold, 3-hander or chrono), I'd have to "develop a relationship with the boutique" and buying another 38mm or 41mm watch would not count towards that relationship. Eff that.


It's an ugly, out of style, steampunk, 1990's watch. You don't want one. The day would never come that you'd stare at your collection and say "I want to wear this thing more than one of my Rolexes".


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Doesn't BSF already have an AP RO?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Somehow wrestled the Worldtimer off my wrist for speedy tuesday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> It's an ugly, out of style, steampunk, 1990's watch. You don't want one. The day would never come that you'd stare at your collection and say "I want to wear this thing more than one of my Rolexes".


Au contraire, mon frere. I love me some APs.




























Now I need one is rose gold...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jorgenl said:


> Doesn't BSF already have an AP RO?


Eyeing this next...









Thanks, PF!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Somehow wrestled the Worldtimer off my wrist for speedy tuesday!


Dang, I missed another Speedy Tuesday. Good that you are around to remind me!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> It's an ugly, out of style, steampunk, 1990's watch. You don't want one. The day would never come that you'd stare at your collection and say "I want to wear this thing more than one of my Rolexes".


Not to say that I've sworn off Rolexes but they fill specific needs... This baby makes me smile all the time.










As does this.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not to say that I've sworn off Rolexes but they fill specific needs... This baby makes me smile all the time.
> 
> View attachment 15850849
> 
> ...


I really like the white dial/blue numerals DJ!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I believe it was @jason10mm ; that asked for some comparisons! Here's what I have so far. &#8230; let me know if there is something specific you guys want to see from my limited collection!

First, from left to right: 40mm, 41mm, 42mm, 43mm - as you can see, the Submersible, at 42mm, appears larger (likely due to the cushion case).










For some more direct comparisons, you can tell that the Worldtimer dwarfs the 40mm (really 39.5mm) Speedy Racing. While it appears larger than the Seamaster 300 Spectre, they wear about the same (the Worldtimer has wider lugs, but the caseback and crystal are more flush, whereas the Spectre, (1) is on a NATO strap, and (2) has a domed crystal and the case back protrudes a bit more. The Panerai, is over all simply larger/bulkier watch, but of course, these two serve very different purposes.


























I should have put the Spectre on its steel bracelet for this comparison, but it's honestly a pain to get the spring bars out with the one-handed tool that Omega sends with it&#8230;


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not to say that I've sworn off Rolexes but they fill specific needs... This baby makes me smile all the time.
> 
> View attachment 15850849
> 
> ...


Does the white dial have blue lume, or different from the blue dial?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I believe it was @jason10mm ; that asked for some comparisons! Here's what I have so far. &#8230; let me know if there is something specific you guys want to see from my limited collection!
> 
> First, from left to right: 40mm, 41mm, 42mm, 43mm - as you can see, the Submersible, at 42mm, appears larger (likely due to the cushion case).
> 
> ...


What. No Seiko?

Very nice and diverse collection.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does the white dial have blue lume, or different from the blue dial?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Don't remember. Will have to check tonight and report back.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> What. No Seiko?
> 
> Very nice and diverse collection.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The Seiko 5 Sports is on the top (cut off). I didn't really think it was a solid comparison, but I can compare them!

Seiko is overall smaller in all respects.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was told by a SA that for me to get a 38mm or 41mm RO (either SS or gold, 3-hander or chrono), I'd have to "develop a relationship with the boutique" and buying another 38mm or 41mm watch would not count towards that relationship. Eff that.


So have people started hating AP the same way they hate Rolex? Why don't they just turn the " more watches" knob at the factory?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BonyWrists said:


> So have people started hating AP the same way they hate Rolex? Why don't they just turn the " more watches" knob at the factory?


I think we here know that it's not AP's problem or its factory's, but it's the AD's games.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of Covid, I had a sh1tty night. Woke up around 02:30 with chills and couldn't sleep calmly until around 05:00. With a three hour meeting, followed by three hours of teaching MSc students, followed by another one hour meeting, this is gonna be a looong day.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Can't like reading that news but I think I recall telling you to plan on a day of sick leave the day after the shot. Fortunately the after effects of the shot dissipate as quickly as its arrival.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> you have covid bro @rjohnson56 ? Sorry to hear that. Will pray for you.


I think it's his COVID19 vaccination shot rather than an actual infection.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> ah ok. Hope it's just the one day reaction where your immunity working to create antibodies.


#nra


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Mrs. BW gets her second Pfizer dose tomorrow. She's only been sick a couple times in the 38 years I've known her, but she was totally helpless those few times. I'm preparing myself for a debacle.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Somehow wrestled the Worldtimer off my wrist for speedy tuesday!


My realized it's never too late to crank up a Speedy on a Tuesday. I've gotta try and source one of those case hugging straps with a deployant that Sporty flashed the other day.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> The Seiko 5 Sports is on the top (cut off). I didn't really think it was a solid comparison, but I can compare them!
> 
> Seiko is overall smaller in all respects.


My bad. I forgot that you had a red dialed Seiko for casual Friday's.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BonyWrists said:


> Mrs. BW gets her second Pfizer dose tomorrow. She's only been sick a couple times in the 38 years I've known her, but she was totally helpless those few times. I'm preparing myself for a debacle.


Don't plant expectations of a miserable 30-36 hours but be prepared for just that. My second Pfizer shot was at 11:00 AM on April 7th and by 8:00 PM I was shivering in my bed of misery with a temp of 102 for the next 36 hours. Tylenol was my friend, well sort of.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> My bad. I forgot that you had a red dialed Seiko for casual Friday's.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No "bad" at all!!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Question for everyone. If you could get it for retail would anyone buy one of these watches? Not for flipping though.


Nope....No appeal to me.

With that price I will get a ALS


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of Covid, I had a sh1tty night. Woke up around 02:30 with chills and couldn't sleep calmly until around 05:00. With a three hour meeting, followed by three hours of teaching MSc students, followed by another one hour meeting, this is gonna be a looong day.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Get well soon mate.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Au contraire, mon frere. I love me some APs.
> 
> View attachment 15850831
> 
> ...


Let me save you.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not to say that I've sworn off Rolexes but they fill specific needs... This baby makes me smile all the time.
> 
> View attachment 15850849
> 
> ...


Now you're talking. Whew. Thought I lost you for a second.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> Let me save you.


It might be too late...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> Now you're talking. Whew. Thought I lost you for a second.


Nah, no worries there.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wrist roll video and lume shot









Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Worldtimer - 15 sec Wrist Roll


Brand new Omega Aqua Terra Worldtimer wrist roll on steel bracelet.




youtube.com




(Anyone know how to actually imbed the video? Maybe I need to be on desktop rather than Tapatalk?)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Wrist roll video and lume shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watchfinder's videos have clear depth of field and all that, but they never get across how nice the brushed blue comes across in crisp light. Great little clip you got there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Wrist roll video and lume shot
> 
> (Anyone know how to actually imbed the video? Maybe I need to be on desktop rather than Tapatalk?)


If I recall correctly, @sportura was the OoO wrist roll guru...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I recall correctly, @sportura was the OoO wrist roll guru...


We were using the Giphy app. Just one step away from VR stereogram shots.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For RJ.

Mrs. BSF said this one is def green lume.










... while this one "can pass for blue but it's really more of a turquoise."










Then she said, "Why the eff do you have two of the same watch??"

I told her I got a good deal and slinked away.

I clearly did not think through the implications of getting Mrs. BSF's help...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I recall correctly, @sportura was the OoO wrist roll guru...



















Testing functionality on new site.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because I can...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just because I can...
> 
> View attachment 15851479


Making me feel the need to re-watch Victoria. You've watched all 25 episodes, yes?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> Making me feel the need to re-watch Victoria. You've watched all 25 episodes, yes?


You gotta ask?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You gotta ask?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


>


Well done, sir.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> Let me save you.


Ok besides Rolex and the closet Speedmaster love that you obviously have please give me a list of watches that you like the look of.

You are not allowed to include affordable beaters.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Watchfinder's videos have clear depth of field and all that, but they never get across how nice the brushed blue comes across in crisp light. Great little clip you got there.


Thank you! Tried my best to capture the sunlight/outdoor lighting, even with an iPhone.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Ok besides Rolex and the closet Speedmaster love that you obviously have please give me a list of watches that you like the look of.
> 
> You are not allowed to include affordable beaters.


That's easy. It's actually why I own so many Rolexes- almost each one represents a watch I loved from a different brand:

Tudor GMT (bought Rolex BLRO)
Tudor Black Bay (bought Rolex 5513)
Omega Speedmaster (bought Rolex 116500)
Sinn 556 (bought Rolex 1016)
Seiko 62MAS (bought Rolex DJ41 Rhodium)
Rolex Submariner (bought 124060)
Rolex Submariner Date (bought 16610)

I was a one-Rolex man from 2001 to 2015. I dabbled in a few Datejust 36's but they got no wrist time. I was in my 16610 Sub for a decade and a half. Along the way, being a member of this forum for 15 years, I saw photos of the watches listed above and fell in love with the way they looked. But each time I tried to wear a non-Rolex, I didn't feel the same, that sense of power and invincibility that my Rolex brought me was gone, it was like Superman and kryptonite, it was like Spiderman without being bitten. My Speedmasters were bought because of the NASA affiliation, and I had a Sinn 556 for about a year, but they weren't enough, without the Rolex logo on the dial I lost my mojo. Lost confidence. Didn't feel as accomplished. Didn't feel as respected.

But then I had an epiphany. Each of these watches was more or less a knockoff of a Rolex design. Some new, some vintage. Studied the Black Bay, hey, that's really a 5513! Studied the Sinn 556, hey, that's really a 1016! Something about that 62MAS even lives in the DJ41, those stick markers, those hands, that rhodium sunburst dial! I was able to enjoy all these other timepieces but in an iteration that satisfied my brand craving. Not only that, but boredom was beginning to set in with the Sub Date and consolidating my collection down to the 6 I wear regularly was a blessing, and all the newness from Rolex was a great discovery as well.

You know how some say those watches listed above are the ones people get when they can't afford Rolex? Well, those Rolexes listed above are the ones some can get when they _can_.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> That's easy. It's actually why I own so many Rolexes- almost each one represents a watch I loved from a different brand:
> 
> Tudor GMT (bought Rolex BLRO)
> Tudor Black Bay (bought Rolex 5513)
> ...


I get all your points especially with Tudor. They are a gateway to Rolex nothing more.

The Speedmaster can compete with any Daytona if you put aside the wank factor. To me it is the chronograph to have and yes I'm biased as we all are.

The Seiko 62Mas is a stretch as an inspiration from a DJ. Did Rolex even do Sunburst grey dials in the 60's?

That is one Seiko I regret not buying and I had it in my hand brand new for AUD$5k.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> Making me feel the need to re-watch Victoria. You've watched all 25 episodes, yes?


Victoria?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Ok besides Rolex and the closet Speedmaster love that you obviously have please give me a list of watches that you like the look of.
> 
> You are not allowed to include affordable beaters.


That list will probably fit on a microchip 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> That list will probably fit on a microchip
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


The Speedy has changed my perspective on what's needed in a collection and how many you need. I literally miss it every time I'm not wearing it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I get all your points especially with Tudor. They are a gateway to Rolex nothing more.
> 
> The Speedmaster can compete with any Daytona if you put aside the wank factor. To me it is the chronograph to have and yes I'm biased as we all are.
> 
> ...


Is Tudor really a gateway? Side by side with no name on the dial I have to side with the BB over the Sub. Snowflake hand is the only thing I don't prefer. Pure aesthetics only.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The Speedy has changed my perspective on what's needed in a collection and how many you need. I literally miss it every time I'm not wearing it.


I agree. Owning many vintage Omegas, the Speedy gives me similar vibes - classic. Like vintage pieces it's also very light on the wrist.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Did somebody say vintage Omega?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh well, I did but again, I dared to criticise Rick Marei's typical business strategy of trying to attack Doxa at every chance and of course coming under attack by the Flying Doctor and the other Rick fanboys. I knew there was a reason I avoided that site.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Is Tudor really a gateway? Side by side with no name on the dial I have to side with the BB over the Sub. Snowflake hand is the only thing I don't prefer. Pure aesthetics only.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The name on the dial is what it's all about. At least @sportura admits it.

And the Black Bay is Tudor.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The name on the dial is what it's all about. At least @sportura admits it.
> 
> And the Black Bay CODE]is [/CODE] Tudor.


Admittedly for a lot of people that is fact. In a perfect world there would be a 42mm Sub with a large crown and no crown guards or cyclops. Or an Explorer2 with a better bezel.(Which EVERYONE wanted). But instead we have to accept what they give us.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Admittedly for a lot of people that is fact. In a perfect world there would be a 42mm Sub with a large crown and no crown guards or cyclops. Or an Explorer2 with a better bezel.(Which EVERYONE wanted). But instead we have to accept what they give us.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We actually don't have to accept anything. Just don't buy it. And I agree with your points.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> We actually don't have to accept anything. Just don't buy it. And I agree with your points.


Yeah but we are all watch geeks so yeah we do. I bought a Panerai because I love everything about it. But I would still love a Rolex because it's Rolex. But I'm still planning on getting another Panerai next. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> IncOoOming!
> 
> Wanted a worldtimer for a loooong time now. I couldn't think of a more perfect piece in the segment. Price aside, I'd take this Omega over even the Vacheron and Patek variants.


I listened to a Fratello podcast this morning interviewing the CEO of Omega. Can you guess what watch he was wearing?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yes/no. I got poked with AstraZeneca yesterday and had a slight reaction (fever during the night).


Better to have a slight reaction, than the actual disease.

Was speaking to a Doctor (GP) friend on the weekend, who has administered a few thousand of these now through his clinic, who suggested that there appears to be some correlation between risk of severity of side effects to risk of severity of potential contraction of full blown Covid.

I.e. It is more likely that those that have a severe reaction to the vaccine would have had a much more severe reaction to contracting the actual virus.

Of course, he did state that this was nowhere near conclusive due to the small sample size and that they can only estimate the likely impact of the virus based on known high risk factors...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just because I can...
> 
> View attachment 15851479


Let's see you roll her...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I listened to a Fratello podcast this morning interviewing the CEO of Omega. Can you guess what watch he was wearing?


seiko?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> I get all your points especially with Tudor. They are a gateway to Rolex nothing more.


In my case, it wasn't ownership of Tudor that mattered and I already was a Rolex owner of course; the design direction that they went in with all the retro Rolex designs just made me choose the authentic Rolex instead of the reproduction Tudor.



Galaga said:


> The Speedmaster can compete with any Daytona if you put aside the wank factor. To me it is the chronograph to have and yes I'm biased as we all are.


I loved the Speedmaster. But I loved the Daytona too, and once I got the Daytona I knew I'd never wear the Speedmaster again. It was a double-whammy- Speedmaster was also my Casual Friday dedicated strap watch and the 5513 took its place.



Galaga said:


> The Seiko 62Mas is a stretch as an inspiration from a DJ. Did Rolex even do Sunburst grey dials in the 60's?


The 62MAS is essentially a 60's slate Datejust with a dive bezel. I once did a rendering years ago, can't find it now, showing just that and everyone in OOO wanted to buy one LOL. Either way, the essence of the 62MAS that got me excited wasn't the case or bezel. It was the dial/hands/markers combo. And that dial/hands/markers combo lives on the DJ41 rhodium.

What's amazing is that between new and vintage, one can replicate the vibe of practically every other watch from every other brand most enthusiasts go ape over.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> Victoria?


Terrific series covering the life and reign of Queen Victoria starring BSF's crush looking adorbs.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

AL9C1 said:


> Is Tudor really a gateway? Side by side with no name on the dial I have to side with the BB over the Sub. Snowflake hand is the only thing I don't prefer. Pure aesthetics only.


There's not a single original watch in the Black Bay lineup, they're all reproductions of vintage Rolex designs.

Tudor loses on three counts- First, it's a brand that competes with the likes of Steinhart, Omega, Sinn, Seiko, and Tag Heuer, not luxury. Second, its heritage and mission is to be a cheap knockoff of Rolex, doesn't feel good when you wear it. Third, BB is a knockoff of vintage Rolex and vintage Rolex are plentiful.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> The name on the dial is what it's all about. At least @sportura admits it.


Yes.

There is an entire fun and exciting layer of horology that is completely lost when one stops wearing a Rolex. And that is the attention and status that goes along with it. Not just the drooling onlookers but how you feel when you buckle the clasp.

That's about 50% of the fun in my book, and I can't give that up. I don't think anyone should. Rolex markets their watches this way themselves. You can't be a Rolex enthusiast and convince yourself that you adore the design and abhor the status. Rolex is both. Embrace both. And when you do, it's all over for any other watch from any other brand.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Victoria?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Queen Victoria.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Let's see you roll her...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Well, one guy talked about flipping her over...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, one guy talked about flipping her over...
> 
> View attachment 15852298












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Be scared. Be very scared.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Admittedly for a lot of people that is fact. In a perfect world there would be a 42mm Sub with a large crown and no crown guards or cyclops. Or an Explorer2 with a better bezel.(Which EVERYONE wanted). But instead we have to accept what they give us.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


On the other hand there's a 43mm Sub that is called the SeaDweller. Even has a cyclops over the date.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> There's not a single original watch in the Black Bay lineup, they're all reproductions of vintage Rolex designs.
> 
> Tudor loses on three counts- First, it's a brand that competes with the likes of Steinhart, Omega, Sinn, Seiko, and Tag Heuer, not luxury. Second, its heritage and mission is to be a cheap knockoff of Rolex, doesn't feel good when you wear it. Third, BB is a knockoff of vintage Rolex and vintage Rolex are plentiful.


Hard-to-swallow truths.

It was painful, tbh, to see the fanboy-like reactions to the red Sub homage that was the BB58. Suddenly it's okay for Tudor to do what Steinhart does?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Better to have a slight reaction, than the actual disease.
> 
> Was speaking to a Doctor (GP) friend on the weekend, who has administered a few thousand of these now through his clinic, who suggested that there appears to be some correlation between risk of severity of side effects to risk of severity of potential contraction of full blown Covid.
> 
> ...


Interesting observation absolutely valid in my case as I had a severe reaction to both. However my wife had virtually no effects when she was infected with COVID19 same time as I was, and she had virtually no symptoms with her two Pfizer shots.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Better to have a slight reaction, than the actual disease.
> 
> Was speaking to a Doctor (GP) friend on the weekend, who has administered a few thousand of these now through his clinic, who suggested that there appears to be some correlation between risk of severity of side effects to risk of severity of potential contraction of full blown Covid.
> 
> ...


IANAD (I Am Not A Doctor) and I think there are also some outliers. Like between my mom and dad -- Dad had a stronger reaction to his second shot (woke up in the middle of night with chills for maybe an hour, skipped his golf outing that day because he felt like crap) while Mom basically felt nothing. But she's obese, has high blood pressure, is a Type 2 diabetic (manageable through diet), and has other issues; but they're guessing that she takes so many anti-inflammatory meds, they dampened any reaction to the vaccine.

It's also kinda sad to listen to them go from high enthusiasm post-vax back down to "well, we'll have to wait and see". After their shots, they happily started making plans to visit friends in Albania this fall - but in the weeks since then, reality is setting back in, and they're putting big travel plans back on hold. But at least they can drive to Wisconsin to hang out at my sister's place, which is a big help.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Interesting observation absolutely valid in my case as I had a severe reaction to both. However my wife had virtually no effects when she was infected with COVID19 same time as I was, and she had virtually no symptoms with her two Pfizer shots.


Speaking of which -- is Mrs59 taking other meds, too, like my mom is?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> Terrific series covering the life and reign of Queen Victoria starring BSF's crush looking adorbs.


Isn't on Netflix and like you with Rolex there is only one viewing platform


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Queen Victoria.
> 
> View attachment 15852291


Wow. From a devious devil in The Serpent to a Queen!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> Isn't on Netflix and like you with Rolex there is only one viewing platform


It's on Amazon Prime over here, and you can always rent episodes on iTunes and such. It's a really great series. If you like Downton Abbey or The Crown especially.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I listened to a Fratello podcast this morning interviewing the CEO of Omega. Can you guess what watch he was wearing?


Really?! You would think he'd have on the Bond piece (in anticipation of the movie release), a Speedy Pro, or one of those new Seamaster Olympic editions.

That being said, there is something special about the Worldtimer, and it doesn't need to be tied to something (Bond, the moon, olympics, etc.) to be special!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of which -- is Mrs59 taking other meds, too, like my mom is?


Nope. Also my wife is rail thin which is another factor that mitigates against symptoms related to COVID19 infection.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Really?! You would think he'd have on the Bond piece (in anticipation of the movie release), a Speedy Pro, or one of those new Seamaster Olympic editions.
> 
> That being said, there is something special about the Worldtimer, and it doesn't need to be tied to something (Bond, the moon, olympics, etc.) to be special!


he wore SaMaster's Seamaster?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> It's on Amazon Prime over here, and you can always rent episodes on iTunes and such. It's a really great series. If you like Downton Abbey or The Crown especially.


Downtown Abbey and Crown were two of our favourites. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> he wore SaMaster's Seamaster?


He said that wore the Worldtimer has it allowed him to keep in touch with all his contacts around the world. Even the CEO of Omega has a wife!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand there's a 43mm Sub that is called the SeaDweller. Even has a cyclops over the date.


Still haven't had the opportunity to even see one. And yes that may be an option depending on how it wears.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Still haven't had the opportunity to even see one. And yes that may be an option depending on how it wears.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I too have never had the opportunity to see a SD43 much less try on one. I've heard reports though the SD43 has ideal proportions.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I too have never had the opportunity to see a SD43 much less try on one. I've heard reports though the SD43 has ideal proportions.


I've heard that it wears like a PO 

edit: since this is a thread devoted to opinions on Omega


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've heard that it wears like a PO
> 
> edit: since this is a thread devoted to opinions on Omega


I see this as a thread devoted to opinions on anything except political opinions!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Interesting observation absolutely valid in my case as I had a severe reaction to both. However my wife had virtually no effects when she was infected with COVID19 same time as I was, and she had virtually no symptoms with her two Pfizer shots.


Yes.

That's what he said they were seeing as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> There's not a single original watch in the Black Bay lineup, they're all reproductions of vintage Rolex designs.
> 
> Tudor loses on three counts- First, it's a brand that competes with the likes of Steinhart, Omega, Sinn, Seiko, and Tag Heuer, not luxury. Second, its heritage and mission is to be a cheap knockoff of Rolex, doesn't feel good when you wear it. Third, BB is a knockoff of vintage Rolex and vintage Rolex are plentiful.


Knowing how much of Rolex enthusiasts you are I understand your reply. I also see you as a primarily honest person with super biased opinions. Your bias is Rolex first. Sometimes I would like to see you go back to your roots of a watch enthusiasts and less of a brand enthusiasts. Love you anyways brother. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The Hierarchy Of Watches On Wall Street (According To Goldman Sachs Elevator)


Goldman Sachs Elevator has broken down the hierarchy of watches in Wall Street to help you skirt around career bias in hilarious fashion.




www.bosshunting.com.au


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm here at the vegas airport and as an esteemed member of OoO I am EXTREMELY disappointed that the head of the local chapter, namely Bro Delco, wasn't here to welcome me 










BTW, this airport is 80% shut down and it sucks.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I'm here at the vegas airport and as an esteemed member of OoO I am EXTREMELY disappointed that the head of the local chapter, namely Bro Delco, wasn't here to welcome me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro Delco is likely saving lives as we speak. Travel in general sucks these days.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

He could be saving my life, I'm so bored I'm watching planes land like a little kid instead of doing hookers and blow Vegas Style with Bro Delco (sorry Karen, he will stay in the lobby the whole time, I promise  until my next flight!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

AL9C1 said:


> Knowing how much of Rolex enthusiasts you are I understand your reply. I also see you as a primarily honest person with super biased opinions. Your bias is Rolex first. Sometimes I would like to see you go back to your roots of a watch enthusiasts and less of a brand enthusiasts. Love you anyways brother. Lol


I am a watch enthusiast _and_ a Rolex enthusiast. I own more Seiko's and G-Shocks than Rolexes, for example. And it's not my fault that Rolex dominates every genre of timepieces that I value. Diver, Chrono, GMT, Dress, Field. If another brand made a better watch I'd consider it. But they don't. Love you too.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

So I took this photo today. I'm pretty proud of it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering again...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF dragged me to see these lanterns...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie's not thrilled to be in his carriage and no amount of gazing at an AP is gonna change his mind!










_"When are you gonna let me the flock outta here??"_


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The Hierarchy Of Watches On Wall Street (According To Goldman Sachs Elevator)
> 
> 
> Goldman Sachs Elevator has broken down the hierarchy of watches in Wall Street to help you skirt around career bias in hilarious fashion.
> ...


"Partner" FTMFW.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF dragged me to see these lanterns...
> 
> View attachment 15853610


What's the address for that location?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> What's the address for that location?


You and BSF ever meet up yet?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I'm here at the vegas airport and as an esteemed member of OoO I am EXTREMELY disappointed that the head of the local chapter, namely Bro Delco, wasn't here to welcome me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad. Delco missed out on the wine tasting 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> So I took this photo today. I'm pretty proud of it.


The difference in case sizes looks enormous, yet one is 40mm and the other 41mm, or ? Interesting.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie's not thrilled to be in his carriage and no amount of gazing at an AP is gonna change his mind!
> 
> View attachment 15853617
> 
> ...


Well you captured his attention. You'll need a large case for Jenna but, keep in mind, she might act the same as Charlie when faced with one of your APs.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The Hierarchy Of Watches On Wall Street (According To Goldman Sachs Elevator)
> 
> 
> Goldman Sachs Elevator has broken down the hierarchy of watches in Wall Street to help you skirt around career bias in hilarious fashion.
> ...


Hopefully any good Analyst will know there's a low probability of getting a Sub at MSRP, so I wonder what the replacement watch would be?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

LOLOLOL


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Hard-to-swallow truths.
> 
> It was painful, tbh, to see the fanboy-like reactions to the red Sub homage that was the BB58. Suddenly it's okay for Tudor to do what Steinhart does?


Time to chime in.

If Steinhart could make a watch that remotely compares to the quality of current day Tudors (precision in bezel action, movement accuracy etc), I'll gladly wear them. Fact is, they don't. Not even close.

And yes even the name Steinhart, a German name, on a watch that says "Swiss Made" looks stupid. At least when Hans Wilsdorf decided to use "Tudor", there's a reason behind it.

Besides, Rolex and Tudor are practically the same company. Who's Steinhart? Would you call a Tudor Submariner, made until the '90s, a homage?

I'm other words, how do one plagiarise oneself? ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Time to chime in.
> 
> If Steinhart could make a watch that remotely compares to the quality of current day Tudors (precision in bezel action, movement accuracy etc), I'll gladly wear them. Fact is, they don't. Not even close.
> 
> And yes even the name Steinhart, a German name, on a watch that says "Swiss Made" looks stupid. At least when Hans Wilsdorf decided to use "Tudor", there's a reason behind it.


I have had a few over the years, and they were "Ok"

But there is nothing original about them that's for sure.

I think if you want an old style Subby, but don't want to lay out £25k for it then a Steinhart might, just might scratch the itch for a while.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> I have had a few over the years, and they were "Ok"
> 
> But there is nothing original about them that's for sure.
> 
> I think if you want an old style Subby, but don't want to lay out £25k for it then a Steinhart might, just might scratch the itch for a while.


There's always the vintage Tudor Submariner for under $8k.
It is, after all, the "poor men's Sub".

Fact is, I did. Picked up an Ocean One and wore it for 3 times before it retired to the closet. Bezel was so hard to turn it rendered it completely useless.

MOST EXPENSIVE piece of sock drawer lint for me ever.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> What's the address for that location?


1 E 15th St, New York, NY 10003


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> There's always the vintage Tudor Submariner for under $8k.
> It is, after all, the "poor men's Sub".
> 
> Fact is, I did. Picked up an Ocean One and wore it for 3 times before it retired to the closet. Bezel was so hard to turn it rendered it completely useless.
> ...


Mine went after a few wears as well, but the plus side was I got back what I paid for each and every one on the bay.

Go figure eh.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Mine went after a few wears as well, but the plus side was I got back what I paid for each and every one on the bay.
> 
> Go figure eh.


I suppose.
But couldn't that be the exact reason why fanbois need to keep the name alive? 😏

Edit: at least now I know I'm not the only one that can't get a few wears out of it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Time to chime in.
> 
> If Steinhart could make a watch that remotely compares to the quality of current day Tudors (precision in bezel action, movement accuracy etc), I'll gladly wear them. Fact is, they don't. Not even close.
> 
> ...


Tight machining tolerances don't make up for a lack of creativity.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Tight machining tolerances don't make up for a lack of creativity.


Says who? You?

For any mass produced product, tight tolerance is perhaps one of the most difficult to achieve, if not the most expensive to achieve.

Why did you think Rolex needed to come up with their own machining and testing equipment in the first place? To achieve the tight tolerance they do is no small feat.

What did Steinhart ever do in that department? Chinese-sourced bracelet and watch cases (yes, they have a sourcing office in Hong Kong)? Sellita movements?

And when did Steinhart ever do anything creative?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> LOLOLOL


Seems like he was trying to make fun of another YouTuber (Timeless Watch Channel). If so, he did a good job. But now if've got another Youtuber to avoid.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I suppose.
> But couldn't that be the exact reason why fanbois need to keep the name alive? 😏
> 
> Edit: at least now I know I'm not the only one that can't get a few wears out of it.


You def ain't the only one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Says who? You?
> 
> For any mass produced product, tight tolerance is perhaps one of the most difficult to achieve, if not the most expensive to achieve.
> 
> ...


I just keep imagining what it was like in the boardroom when Tudor came up with this.

"Let's get ourselves on the map again. What's a good idea?"

"How about we pick an old movie prop and change the handset?"

"...Genius!"


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I just keep imagining what it was like in the boardroom when Tudor came up with this.












I thought you were talking about this.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 1 E 15th St, New York, NY 10003


Perfect, thanks. My son has an apartment downtown, wanted to let him know of it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> I thought you were talking about this.


I think this was done by an intern and pushed through before management found out.

Either that or a long-lost brother.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I just keep imagining what it was like in the boardroom when Tudor came up with this.
> 
> "Let's get ourselves on the map again. What's a good idea?"
> 
> ...


And once again you've resorted to diversion. Can you please address how your reply remotely relates to manufacturing tolerance?

Tudor came up with some creative designs, but the issue is this - the Black Bay 41 was a hit when it was launched in 2012. Reason? People who couldn't afford a Sub flocked over to buy them. Then people started complaining about the thick case and larger size, so they came up with the BB58.

WHEN THEY CAME UP WITH THE P01, people were out with their pitchforks. Such an ugly watch!

Is it really an ugly watch though? Personally? It's not. It's simply not what you expect to see everyday. Not from Rolex/Tudor to say the least. If I had a bigger wrist like Father Simon or big Al I'd be wearing one right now.

Problem with creativity is - they don't sell, because they are only appreciated by a small percentage of the population. North Flag ring any bells? In person is a great looking tool watch, the black ceramic insert between the bezel top and the midcase creates visual interest and further enhance it's image as a tool watch. Lacks design creativity? ?

Yes, I agree with Sporty that some of the designs they came up with, especially those before the relaunch in '12, were hideous. But not all of them are duds, not in terms of design anyways.

It's not Tudor's fault that the majority of people are only interested in a Tudor watch as a Rolex substitute.


















*The Advisor is an alarm watch, one of the complications Rolex never made. There's another, know what it is?

Here's it is, a flyback chronograph



























So before comparing Tudor with the likes of Steinhart, perhaps you need to read a little more.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> LOLOLOL


"If you're an _employee_, you _have_ to go for the date version!"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I just keep imagining what it was like in the boardroom when Tudor came up with this.
> 
> "Let's get ourselves on the map again. What's a good idea?"
> 
> ...


Movie prop? 😏


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> And once again you've resorted to diversion. Can you please address how your reply remotely relates to manufacturing tolerance?
> 
> Tudor came up with some creative designs, but the issue is this - the Black Bay 41 was a hit when it was launched in 2012. Reason? People who couldn't afford a Sub flocked over to buy them. Then people started complaining about the thick case and larger size, so they came up with the BB58.
> 
> ...


Those are some very interesting watches. Speaking of the North Flag, I was recently listening to a podcast with someone working at Tudor (the CEO, I think), and he said that the North Flag had been discontinued. Did they halt production recently?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> Perfect, thanks. My son has an apartment downtown, wanted to let him know of it.


Restaurant is Toqueville. French cuisine and be prepared to bring money.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> And once again you've resorted to diversion. Can you please address how your reply remotely relates to manufacturing tolerance?
> 
> Tudor came up with some creative designs, but the issue is this - the Black Bay 41 was a hit when it was launched in 2012. Reason? People who couldn't afford a Sub flocked over to buy them. Then people started complaining about the thick case and larger size, so they came up with the BB58.
> 
> ...


A lot of watches there that I've never seen discussed on WUS. Apart from the now-discontinued North Flag, at least.

I get it, Tudor is given the experimental role in the House Of Rolex. Doesn't mean that they're always firing on all cylinders, though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Those are some very interesting watches. Speaking of the North Flag, I was recently listening to a podcast with someone working at Tudor (the CEO, I think), and he said that the North Flag had been discontinued. Did they halt production recently?


Yes it was removed from their official website last month. So much for creativity...🤷🏻


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Movie prop? 😏
> 
> View attachment 15854337


BTW, though I "liked" this for pointing out how silly it was for Swatch to buy its way into yet another film, this whataboutism argument style always sucks. Just because some other brand also does a thing doesn't make it any better.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> A lot of watches there that I've never seen discussed on WUS. Apart from the now-discontinued North Flag, at least.
> 
> I get it, Tudor is given the experimental role in the House Of Rolex. Doesn't mean that they're always firing on all cylinders, though.


Just because they are not discussed here on WUS, populated by a whole lot of "me 2s", doesn't mean they are not there.

Once again you're mistaken I'm afraid. Rolex doesn't need Tudor to play the experimental role at all. Fact is, Rolex is perfectly comfortable selling the same old Rolex, it's their thing. It's what makes Rolex ROLEX! If you still don't see it by now perhaps Sporty can help you understand...

Call the BB58 whatever you want but the latest one with the silver case? Gorgeous looking watch. At less than $1k more than the stainless steel version it will be another home run.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> BTW, though I "liked" this for pointing out how silly it was for Swatch to buy its way into yet another film, this whataboutism argument style always sucks. Just because some other brand also does a thing doesn't make it any better.


Heaven forbid I wouldn't imagine you ever agreeing with me. 😏


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You and BSF ever meet up yet?


with BSF's constant wandering, maybe someday they will.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> I have had a few over the years, and they were "Ok"
> 
> But there is nothing original about them that's for sure.
> 
> I think if you want an old style Subby, but don't want to lay out £25k for it then a Steinhart might, just might scratch the itch for a while.


unless it scratches you first.  i kid. i own a steinhart also. And posted it in the German sub-forum where i was told it doesnt belong there.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> There's always the vintage Tudor Submariner for under $8k.
> It is, after all, the "poor men's Sub".
> 
> Fact is, I did. Picked up an Ocean One and wore it for 3 times before it retired to the closet. Bezel was so hard to turn it rendered it completely useless.
> ...


if i chance a upon a blue no date Tudor sub in good condition, i might go for it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Says who? You?
> 
> For any mass produced product, tight tolerance is perhaps one of the most difficult to achieve, if not the most expensive to achieve.
> 
> ...


previously, i thought my steinhart aviation watch was an original design. But somebody told me it's a copycat of a bell&ross watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> I thought you were talking about this.


this was a real release?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> previously, i thought my steinhart aviation watch was an original design. But somebody told me it's a copycat of a bell&ross watch.


Haha that's what I thought exactly when I bought it ..and later found out about the Bell and Ross.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Heaven forbid I wouldn't imagine you ever agreeing with me. 😏
> 
> View attachment 15854394


It doesn't matter to me _who_ you are, it just matters what's being said. I agree with you when I agree with something you've said (or not), and we've agreed before.

And yeah, the Bond product placement makes me cringe more nowadays than when I was new to watches. Although for some reason I'm more okay with the Q model of Swatch and its silly cardboard "secret laptop" box. Maybe I expect more serious-ness when at higher price points?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> And once again you've resorted to diversion. Can you please address how your reply remotely relates to manufacturing tolerance?
> 
> Tudor came up with some creative designs, but the issue is this - the Black Bay 41 was a hit when it was launched in 2012. Reason? People who couldn't afford a Sub flocked over to buy them. Then people started complaining about the thick case and larger size, so they came up with the BB58.
> 
> ...


it puzzles me why Rolex (and even Seiko) dont mass produce flyback chronographs? Theyre fun to play with.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Restaurant is Toqueville. French cuisine and be prepared to bring money.


is that an invitation to dinner?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Haha that's what I thought exactly when I bought it ..*and later found out about the Bell and Ross.*


Wait, B&R was copying other watches already? I knew they pretended to look like aircraft dashboards (and twelve-year-old me liked it), but I honestly don't know if they pilfered styles from other watch brands.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> BTW, though I "liked" this for pointing out how silly it was for Swatch to buy its way into yet another film, this whataboutism argument style always sucks. Just because some other brand also does a thing doesn't make it any better.


what film does this Hamilton appear in?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Just because they are not discussed here on WUS, populated by a whole lot of "me 2s", doesn't mean they are not there.
> 
> Once again you're mistaken I'm afraid. Rolex doesn't need Tudor to play the experimental role at all. Fact is, Rolex is perfectly comfortable selling the same old Rolex, it's their thing. It's what makes Rolex ROLEX! If you still don't see it by now perhaps Sporty can help you understand...
> 
> Call the BB58 whatever you want but the latest one with the silver case? Gorgeous looking watch. At less than $1k more than the stainless steel version it will be another home run.


ive asked our two ADs about it. Not here yet. Am intrigued enough to buy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what film does this Hamilton appear in?


Interstellar -- it's the "Murph", the one that goes backwards (or something) and gives a clue about the time travel stuff to the main character.

(uh.. spoiler alert? lol)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Haha that's what I thought exactly when I bought it ..and later found out about the Bell and Ross.


you also have one? With the unitas movement?

i got mine to complete my trio of anniversary releases by my local watch club. I guess back in 2010 or so, Steinhart was the rage.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Wait, B&R was copying other watches already? I knew they pretended to look like aircraft dashboards (and twelve-year-old me liked it), but I honestly don't know if they pilfered styles from other watch brands.


nope. Steinhart copied B&R. At least in this context. Not sure if B&R copied others.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Interstellar -- it's the "Murph", the one that goes backwards (or something) and gives a clue about the time travel stuff to the main character.
> 
> (uh.. spoiler alert? lol)


ah. I saw that movie. In flight. Gosh, i miss travelling.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> nope. Steinhart copied B&R. At least in this context. Not sure if B&R copied others.


I remember that much about Steinhart (and in another thread, we were collectively trying to figure out if any Steinhart designs were truly original, but I think it turned out that every one of them homaged some other brand). I don't know B&R's whole history, though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> this was a real release?


Yes.


Pongster said:


> this was a real release?


Yes, Tudor's version of a Sea Dweller I suppose. 1200M WR, with an HEV.


----------



## twilliams (Apr 29, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember that much about Steinhart (and in another thread, we were collectively trying to figure out if any Steinhart designs were truly original, but I think it turned out that every one of them homaged some other brand). I don't know B&R's whole history, though.


Homages can be touchy territory to some. Who knows


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember that much about Steinhart (and in another thread, we were collectively trying to figure out if any Steinhart designs were truly original, but I think it turned out that every one of them homaged some other brand). I don't know B&R's whole history, though.


maybe it was in that thread where i posted mine (because i thought it was genuinely an original - at least not copied - design). Then somebody told me otherwise. I guess that's the benefit of the collective knowledge of this forum. A benefit i am most grateful for and very appreciative about.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

twilliams said:


> Homages can be touchy territory to some. Who knows


welcome to WUS and OoO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> ah. I saw that movie. In flight. Gosh, i miss travelling.


"Girl Cops" was one of the last in-flight movies I saw. It was on my way back from a memorial service in Jan 2020. Action-drama-buddy-cop-comedy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> maybe it was in that thread where i posted mine (because i thought it was genuinely an original - at least not copied - design). Then somebody told me otherwise. I guess that's the benefit of the collective knowledge of this forum. A benefit i am most grateful for and very appreciative about.


Sometimes I kinda think it's a mixed bag, this collective knowledge. A watch might look perfectly fine, operate well and be pleasing to the eye, and you could own it for a lifetime and be happy with it. But if you find out that it's just a derivative knockoff, then it loses its value because now it feels like the visual designers were just lazy.

It's one of those "ignorance is bliss" things - what you don't know doesn't hurt you. But I'm stuck now, knowing just enough to be skeptical of everything in the display case, whether my skepticism is unfounded or not.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Sometimes I kinda think it's a mixed bag, this collective knowledge. A watch might look perfectly fine, operate well and be pleasing to the eye, and you could own it for a lifetime and be happy with it. But if you find out that it's just a derivative knockoff, then it loses its value because now it feels like the visual designers were just lazy.
> 
> It's one of those "ignorance is bliss" things - what you don't know doesn't hurt you. But I'm stuck now, knowing just enough to be skeptical of everything in the display case, whether my skepticism is unfounded or not.


then maybe you didnt really love it to begin with?

i still love my steinhart. It doesnt matter to me what her past is.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> It doesn't matter to me _who_ you are, *it just matters what's being said*. I agree with you when I agree with something you've said (or not), and we've agreed before.
> 
> And yeah, the Bond product placement makes me cringe more nowadays than when I was new to watches. Although for some reason I'm more okay with the Q model of Swatch and its silly cardboard "secret laptop" box. Maybe I expect more serious-ness when at higher price points?
> View attachment 15854431


True.

Here's the thing - when you start comparing a company like Tudor to Steinhart, and post a remark like "machining tolerance is no excuse for lack of creativity", you better be able to back it up.

Otherwise, wth are we doing on a watch forum?

It's not like we're only here for these you know...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> "Girl Cops" was one of the last in-flight movies I saw. It was on my way back from a memorial service in Jan 2020. Action-drama-buddy-cop-comedy.
> 
> View attachment 15854455
> 
> ...


korean? fluent?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> ive asked our two ADs about it. Not here yet. Am intrigued enough to buy.


Talked to my AD as well, nothing in Hong Kong yet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> True.
> 
> BUT, when you start comparing a company like Tudor to Steinhart, and come up with comments like "machine tolerance is no excuse for lack of creativity", I think you need to be able to back that up.
> 
> ...


wait, id rather have Gal than Dick and BSi debating. 

wait again, a friendly informative debate is welcome as well  edifying for the body.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Talked to my AD as well, nothing in Hong Kong yet.


am sure HK will have it.

not sure if our local AD was BS'ing me. They said the moonshine gold Apollo XI never reached our shores.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Once again you're mistaken I'm afraid. Rolex doesn't need Tudor to play the experimental role at all. Fact is, Rolex is perfectly comfortable selling the same old Rolex, it's their thing. It's what makes Rolex ROLEX! If you still don't see it by now perhaps Sporty can help you understand...


So hang on here...

You've justified why Rolex uses Tudor to experiment and play around with new designs (although maybe I should've chosen a word other than "experiment"). Rolex will keep maintaining its pillars and not rock the boat too much, like I can't imagine they'd ever use silver or bronze since they tout their 904L's corrosion resistance every chance they get. So they happily swing at all the pitches with Tudor, sometimes whiffing but sometimes connecting.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> wait, id rather have Gal than Dick and BSi debating.
> 
> wait again, a friendly informative debate is welcome as well  edifying for the body.


Healthy debating is always good. As long as both sides present facts and valuable input. 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> korean? fluent?


Fluent? Not at all, which bothers me -- you'd think that after ten years of marriage I'd have picked up a lot more. We watch so much Korean TV and movies at home now, it's become strange for me to watch stuff in English, but I _still_ miss a lot of spoken Korean.

Thanks to tutorials from a smartphone app, I can pronounce Hangul if you give me enough time (my short-term goal is to read it quickly enough to read highway signs) but I don't know what I'm saying.

That title, though, sounds out as "Girl Cops". Kind of a "who's on first?" thing if someone asks me: "What does that say?" 'Girl Cops' "Yeah, I know that's the title, _but in Korean_, what does it say?" 'Dude it just says Girl Cops'. "YEAH I KNOW BUT HOW DO YOU SAY IT IN KOREAN?" 'It's Girl Cops'. 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> True.
> 
> Here's the thing - when you start comparing a company like Tudor to Steinhart, and post a remark like "machining tolerance is no excuse for lack of creativity", you better be able to back it up.
> 
> ...


Remember that I was comparing the BB58 to Steinhart.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> So hang on here...
> 
> You've justified why Rolex uses Tudor to experiment and play around with new designs (although maybe I should've chosen a word other than "experiment"). Rolex will keep maintaining its pillars and not rock the boat too much, like I can't imagine they'd ever use silver or bronze since they tout their 904L's corrosion resistance every chance they get. So they happily swing at all the pitches with Tudor, sometimes whiffing but sometimes connecting.


Their slogan should have made it clear.










Frankly, I don't work for Rolex nor Tudor so I have absolutely no idea how their "relationship" is. But it would only make sense for Tudor, I believe, to venture into different design elements from time to time, while keeping their cash cows, cash cows.

It's Marketing 101.

Are they always "smart" and come up with designs that "connects"? Obviously not. Personally I can't understand the 18k gold BB58. USD16k for a Tudor diver? Heck no.

For those with money to burn and wants it for bragging rights? That's EXACTLY the ticket.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> For those with money to burn and wants it for bragging rights? That's EXACTLY the ticket.


Right, and I think it's such a strange ticket. It's like buying tickets to Six Flags when Disneyland is just down the road. (well, that's a shaky analogy.. but does it make sense?)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Remember that I was comparing the BB58 to Steinhart.


Ok, back to this.

Let's put it this way - yes I have two Steinharts, an Ocean One when they first came out with a ceramic bezel, and an Aviation GMT. The GMT was ok, having a 2836-2 movement it was a basic GMT watch. But having 0 WR means I wouldn't wear it even if I wanted to. No WR just doesn't work for me. I know I know, shouldn't have bought it knowing full well beforehand it's got no water resistance. But it only struck me how inconvenient it is when the first time I washed my hands with it on thinking I should take it off...

The Ocean One? Forget it, utter piece of crap. Bezel wouldn't turn if I had the grip of the HULK. Completely negates the point of having a timing bezel. No amount of WD40 would loosen it enough for daily use.

That's $1,000 I'll never see again. And I'm not selling them, I want to keep those two as a reminder of how not to spend another dime with POS watches...

Let's pretend Steinhart didn't rip off every Rolex designs there is out there for a moment - would you spend $500 for a diving watch with a bezel that's too tight to turn?

And where do you even find creativity within Steinhart's lineup of watches?

To be fair, I'd be totally ok and kept silent if you were comparing Tudor to Doxa, Seiko or whatever other watch company and calls Tudor "lacking in creativity". After all, I'm hardly a Tudor "fanboi".

But vs Steinhart? Give me a break.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Ok, back to this.
> 
> Let's put it this way - yes I have two Steinharts, an Ocean One when they first came out with a ceramic bezel, and an Aviation GMT. The GMT was ok, having a 2836-2 movement it was a basic GMT watch. But having 0 WR means I wouldn't wear it even if I wanted to. No WR just doesn't work for me. I know I know, shouldn't have bought it knowing full well beforehand it's got no water resistance. But it only struck me how inconvenient it is when the first time I washed my hands with it on thinking I should take it off...
> 
> ...


tight tolerance vs tight turning bezel ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> And where do you even find creativity within Steinhart's lineup of watches?


Ah, I think we miscommunicated --

I don't find any creativity within Steinhart. (I don't think anyone does; even Steinhart fans say they're happy buying known designs for cheap) And WUS, or at least half of WUS, craps on Steinhart for it.

But when Tudor came out with a homage to a Sub that's primarily famous for being borrowed on a movie set for a fictional character - same watch that Steinhart homaged - people gave Tudor a pass?

I guess this is that gray area that goes from "copy" to "homage" to "vintage reissue".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, I think we miscommunicated --
> 
> I don't find any creativity within Steinhart. (I don't think anyone does; even Steinhart fans say they're happy buying known designs for cheap) And WUS, or at least half of WUS, craps on Steinhart for it.
> 
> ...


are you serious bro?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> are you serious bro?


Sure, why not?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Sure, why not?


Tudor and Rolex have the same owner. So it's a legitimate/authorized copying. There were even Tudor watches using Rolex parts.

i dont have concrete examples right now but am almost certain there is something similar going on in the other watch groups.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> are you serious bro?


You see, I'm not arguing with the person, I'm simply arguing with the flaw and logic, or lack there of, in the argument.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Tudor and Rolex have the same owner.


I know.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All this talk about the Black Bay ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I know.


and knowing is half the battle


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> tight tolerance vs tight turning bezel ?


Lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, I think we miscommunicated --
> 
> I don't find any creativity within Steinhart. (I don't think anyone does; even Steinhart fans say they're happy buying known designs for cheap) And WUS, or at least half of WUS, craps on Steinhart for it.
> 
> ...












There's no grey area, this is the 1954 Tudor "BB58".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 15854673
> 
> 
> The 1954 Tudor "BB58"


wow, that early. The Rolex Sub came out just a year earlier?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> wow, that early. The Rolex Sub came out just a year earlier?


Yep


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Why is it called BB58? What does the 58 signify?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Why is it called BB58? What does the 58 signify?


1958. The year the "Big Crown" Tudor Submariner came out, and technically this is the model the BB58 pays homage to.

The 1954 version had a regular crown I believe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> 1958. The year the "Big Crown" Tudor Submariner came out, and technically this is the model the BB58 pays homage to.
> 
> The 1954 version had a regular crown I believe.


but dont the earlier BBs have big crowns as well?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> but dont the earlier BBs have big crowns as well?


But the earlier BBs have a 41mm case size, not 39.
Guess they just needed a name to differentiate the two sizes.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 15854673
> 
> 
> There's no grey area, this is the 1954 Tudor "BB58".


Daaaaang.

Well at least they put fresh hands on the new one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> But the earlier BBs have a 41mm case size, not 39.
> Guess they just needed a name to differentiate the two sizes.


BB41 and BB39 would have made more sense for me. Like what they did for the DJ and the DD.

well, there's the SD43 and SD50 so i guess BB58 and BB41 has a precedent.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Daaaaang.
> 
> Well at least they put fresh hands on the new one.


Actually, not quite. The earliest Tudor to have the Snowflake hands was on their Submariner 7021 introduced in 1969.










Guess they didn't go with Mercedes hands on the BB41 and the BB58 just to keep it a "Rolex feature".


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> BB41 and BB39 would have made more sense for me. Like what they did for the DJ and the DD.
> 
> well, there's the SD43 and SD50 so i guess BB58 and BB41 has a precedent.


Honestly? I think Tudor's naming nomenclature is a mess. BB36? A field watch with Snowflake hands? Personally I don't think that belongs in the "Black Bay" series at all.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> And once again you've resorted to diversion. Can you please address how your reply remotely relates to manufacturing tolerance?
> 
> Tudor came up with some creative designs, but the issue is this - the Black Bay 41 was a hit when it was launched in 2012. Reason? People who couldn't afford a Sub flocked over to buy them. Then people started complaining about the thick case and larger size, so they came up with the BB58.
> 
> ...












How's about this one?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> How's about this one?


Was gonna sleep but your reply need to be addressed bro 59. The P01 is listed as a 42mm case, believe it or not, so is the Laureato.

I'd say this one fits. ?










Edit: that photo of the P01 will haunt me for the rest of my life. ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Why is it called BB58? What does the 58 signify?


Good question. 








Tudor shoulda called it the 59


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Was gonna sleep but your reply need to be addressed bro 59. The P01 is listed as a 42mm case, believe it or not, so is the Laureato.
> 
> I'd say this one fits.
> 
> ...


Who can possibly take anything seriously posted on OoO? In reality that photo of the PO1 would haunt you for the rest of your life only if you had bought it, in which case no one would be ragging you. On a more serious note that GP you're wearing definitely hits a high note.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

I think this one had a short honey moon....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Who can possibly take anything seriously posted on OoO? In reality that photo of the PO1 would haunt you for the rest of your life only if you had bought it, in which case no one would be ragging you. On a more serious note that GP you're wearing definitely hits a high note.


Of course my P01 haunting comment was a joke. Anyone can see that. If I actually bought it? Wasn't gonna happen anyway as long as I'm still sane.

The GP? Love is a strange word for any inanimate object, but then again...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> with BSF's constant wandering, maybe someday they will.


Wandering, yes. But are we deceived that it's simply random walks? My guess is he's gained access to information about where Jenna has been recently sited! He might even have hacked into the cities street and shop cameras. Or maybe Charlie the-always-at-the-computer cat is the mastermind and hacker and they're in cahoots 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Of course my P01 haunting comment was a joke. Anyone can see that. If I actually bought it? Wasn't gonna happen anyway as long as I'm still sane.
> 
> The GP? Love is a strange word for any inanimate object, but then again...
> View attachment 15855001


Of course I was aware you were joking as I was too. Humor is not the least reason why most of us continue to haunt OoO. In reality that photo you took is an extreme example of how lugs extending beyond the confines of one's wrist defines a watch that doesn't fit. The only WIS I know of capable of wearing the PO1 are Big Al, Fr Simon and jorgenl.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Of course I was aware you were joking as I was too. Humor is not the least reason why most of us continue to haunt OoO. In reality that photo you took is an extreme example of how lugs extending beyond the confines of one's wrist defines a watch that doesn't fit. The only WIS I know of capable of wearing the PO1 are Big Al, Fr Simon and jorgenl.


And Aussie Dave

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Just because they are not discussed here on WUS, populated by a whole lot of "me 2s", doesn't mean they are not there.
> 
> Once again you're mistaken I'm afraid. Rolex doesn't need Tudor to play the experimental role at all. Fact is, Rolex is perfectly comfortable selling the same old Rolex, it's their thing. It's what makes Rolex ROLEX! If you still don't see it by now perhaps Sporty can help you understand...
> 
> Call the BB58 whatever you want but the latest one with the silver case? Gorgeous looking watch. At less than $1k more than the stainless steel version it will be another home run.


Already made a deposit for BB58 925 in leather strap. .


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

twilliams said:


> Homages can be touchy territory to some. Who knows





twilliams said:


> Speedposting can be touchy territory to some. Who knows


FIFY...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> 1958. The year the "Big Crown" Tudor Submariner came out, and technically this is the model the BB58 pays homage to.
> 
> The 1954 version had a regular crown I believe.


But the 58 loses the big crown. Only the 41mm models have them. A feature that I like.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> True.
> 
> Here's the thing - when you start comparing a company like Tudor to Steinhart, and post a remark like "machining tolerance is no excuse for lack of creativity", you better be able to back it up.
> 
> ...


I'm happy with more Gal...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> And Aussie Dave
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah, the P01 fits Dave's wrist very well.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I'm happy with more Gal...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


+1..


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> And Aussie Dave
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


One potential buyer for my P01 has a 9 1/4" wrist. Strap is too short for him so I think he passed on it ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


>


Wow, when I first the pic, only the top third was visible so I thought it was a shirt with a very funky strap around the sleeve...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"With the tenth pick of the 2021 NFL Draft, the Dallas Cowboys select..."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

In the meantime, will have to think about this instead.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brother Al, were you the Mickey fan?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is what's going on in the Cowboys draft room right now...










Tell me I'm wrong, 59. Hehe.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

5959HH said:


>


Looks like a she-he.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Seeing I have more Omega watches than Rolex I thought I'd educate some people here with a brilliant video:


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

OoO baby baby


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Panda Friday.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is what's going on in the Cowboys draft room right now...
> 
> View attachment 15855430
> 
> ...


Cowboys lost out on the two highest ranked CB's.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Was gonna sleep but your reply need to be addressed bro 59. The P01 is listed as a 42mm case, believe it or not, so is the Laureato.
> 
> I'd say this one fits.
> 
> ...


As it should.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> Panda Friday.
> 
> View attachment 15855622


Now this Speedy I love! Good one Merv!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Actually, not quite. The earliest Tudor to have the Snowflake hands was on their Submariner 7021 introduced in 1969.
> 
> View attachment 15854825
> 
> ...


because Rolex is the Mercedes-Benz of the watch world


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Good question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they havent reached their milestone yet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wandering, yes. But are we deceived that it's simply random walks? My guess is he's gained access to information about where Jenna has been recently sited! He might even have hacked into the cities street and shop cameras. Or maybe Charlie the-always-at-the-computer cat is the mastermind and hacker and they're in cahoots
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


so BSF is casing the joint?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> But the 58 loses the big crown. Only the 41mm models have them. A feature that I like.


talking about this crown?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Queen Victoria.
> 
> View attachment 15852291


She is way hotter than Victoria ever was


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Merv said:


> Looks like a she-he.


It's Pat!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Cowboys lost out on the two highest ranked CB's.


Yeah, it was not pretty but they needed LBs too...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> so BSF is casing the joint?


Whatever it takes...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> BB41 and BB39 would have made more sense for me. Like what they did for the DJ and the DD.
> 
> well, there's the SD43 and SD50 so i guess BB58 and BB41 has a precedent.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Good question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then they would have to wait for a new millennium to release one.

And have to do it unintentionally...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Of course my P01 haunting comment was a joke. Anyone can see that. If I actually bought it? Wasn't gonna happen anyway as long as I'm still sane.
> 
> The GP? Love is a strange word for any inanimate object, but then again...
> View attachment 15855001


That is an incredible picture.

Your photo's can make even watches I normally have no interest in look good.

I suspect that in this case, the subject matter is making your job easier...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "With the tenth pick of the 2021 NFL Draft, the Dallas Cowboys select..."
> 
> View attachment 15855408
> 
> ...


DAMMMM!

What were the first 9 like...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> because Rolex is the Mercedes-Benz of the watch world


Bamford must be the Brabus then...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> talking about this crown?
> View attachment 15855635


Have you considered a crafter blue rubber strap for yours ? I may get one.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> That is an incredible picture.
> 
> *Your photo's can make even watches I normally have no interest in look good.*
> 
> ...


Absolutely right mate. That's one big danger with Bro Dick, he could even make that P01 desirable.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> DAMMMM!
> 
> What were the first 9 like...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Pics mandatory in response ... We can do the ranking..


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


>


Trying to be a new Influencer with the colour and action filled pic? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Seeing I have more Omega watches than Rolex I thought I'd educate some people here with a brilliant video:


The ID Guy is one of the better YouTubers and this was another excellent example of his work.

Reintroducing the Seamaster 300 would be a hit amongst collectors. No doubt. But I'm not sure how Omega would go about doing it and not parasitise the other newly released pieces in the 300 line.

Heard the CEO of Tissot in a podcast yesterday mention that they are in the process of consolidating their many lines. Makes me wonder if the Swatch Group is finally understanding that evolution is better than revolution for stability and aftermarket pricing.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Have you considered a crafter blue rubber strap for yours ? I may get one.


nope. I wanted the lady gaga nato. But rsc wont sell me one.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Pics mandatory in response ... We can do the ranking..












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> talking about this crown?
> View attachment 15855635


You need to do a bit more running; your thighs need more muscle 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Bamford must be the Brabus then...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I also likened AdG to AMG


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> The ID Guy is one of the better YouTubers and this was another excellent example of his work.
> 
> Reintroducing the Seamaster 300 would be a hit amongst collectors. No doubt. But I'm not sure how Omega would go about doing it and not parasitise the other newly released pieces in the 300 line.
> 
> ...


That Seamaster would defeat the Sub to many people.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> nope. I wanted the lady gaga nato. But rsc wont sell me one.


The crown and buckle ones are almost identical. Buy one of them.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> That is an incredible picture.
> 
> Your photo's can make even watches I normally have no interest in look good.
> 
> ...


It does. Due to how the case reflects/catches light there's no "dull" angle.

And the black polishing around the Octa bezel... I'll let the picture speak for itself.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The crown and buckle ones are almost identical. Buy one of them.


will look it up


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Al, were you the Mickey fan?
> 
> View attachment 15855429


Let's say the wife and baby girl are so we see him often. I'm thinking about trying to claim Mickey as a dependent.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> It does. Due to how the case reflects/catches light there's no "dull" angle.
> 
> And the black polishing around the Octa bezel... I'll let the picture speak for itself.
> View attachment 15855894


$top taking photos of it.

#tootempting


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> That Seamaster would defeat the Sub to many people.


Especially people not interested in having the crown 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Especially people not interested in having the crown
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


This, is also a crown. ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> $top taking photos of it.
> 
> #tootempting


No one told you temptations only come from within?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> This, is also a crown.
> View attachment 15855995


I like it when brands go the extra mile. Did you notice that the crown was similar to the bezel before buying?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like it when brands go the extra mile. Did you notice that the crown was similar to the bezel before buying?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes I read about it. And I agree these tiny little details are indeed interesting. That said with the watch on wrist these little things easily goes unnoticed.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Heard the CEO of Tissot in a podcast yesterday mention that they are in the process of consolidating their many lines. Makes me wonder if the Swatch Group is finally understanding that evolution is better than revolution for stability and aftermarket pricing.


I could swear that I've seen other brands pare down their product lines, too. We had gotten a couple Raymond Weil watches for my parents just three years ago, and now their website has maybe half the models that they had at that time. Mom's watch is gone from the site.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I think this thread talks about watches way too much.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And there's more NFL Draft tonight!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen her for quite some time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And this young lady for even longer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We've seen plenty of this young lady but it's what she rightfully deserves.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m up at our summer place for the long weekend. How’s it going for the Steelers in the draft?


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm up at our summer place for the long weekend. How's it going for the Steelers in the draft?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


They drafted Najee Harris (RB) from Alabama. Sounds like a solid pick and fills a need...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Friyay fun!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Speeding in the weekend.









OoO Baby!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> Speeding in the weekend.
> 
> OoO Baby!


WEEKEND?!?!? Holy crap, already??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They drafted Najee Harris (RB) from Alabama. Sounds like a solid pick and fills a need...


was he the one who made the leaping run during the semis?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just woke up. Saturday here already.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Just woke up. Saturday here already.
> View attachment 15857488


Ooooh I really like that one. I've tried on the BBB probably 5 times already trying change my mind how it wears. Hoping I will like it more on my wrist one day because I love the watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Ooooh I really like that one. I've tried on the BBB probably 5 times already trying change my mind how it wears. Hoping I will like it more on my wrist one day because I love the watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


different feel whether on leather or nato. Havent tried one on bracelet though.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Still creepy weird over here I see...wait someone is at the door. Uh, Uh...See you in a bit...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15857793


Does it have a display back? Interested in seeing the movement.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Oops, Seiko Saturday and I left home without one, so this all I've got.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pinch and a Panerai, first day of the month.

And many returns.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Oops, Seiko Saturday and I left home without one, so this all I've got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is just something about a turtle. I may have bought another one, just quietly. 

#SRPC23J


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> There is just something about a turtle. I may have bought another one, just quietly.
> 
> #SRPC23J


That's probably my favorite Turtle!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does it have a display back? Interested in seeing the movement.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


the Dornblüth? Yes bro. It has. Will post later.

wearing this now -


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> There is just something about a turtle. I may have bought another one, just quietly.
> 
> #SRPC23J


did you see the new Land Tortoise?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Still hiking










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> did you see the new Land Tortoise?


Yes. A little bizarre.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Titanium Trail Day


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Where is everybody?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering in the hood again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Somebody else got a deal on lanterns...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is what I call a big mural!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15857929


I believe you are contractually obligated to wear a pea coat, smoke a sailors pipe, and start every sentence with "You Salty Dog..." when wearing that watch!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody?


wandering in the hood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Keep up the NYC pics! Been too long since I've been there.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> There is just something about a turtle. I may have bought another one, just quietly.
> 
> #SRPC23J


I checked and I've been following sprc23k on Chrono24

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> wandering in the hood


1st of May. Everyone's out demonstrating and listening to workers demands.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> 1st of May. Everyone's out demonstrating and listening to workers demands.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm demonstrating that I no longer work


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody?


Chilling at home, but feeling kinda junky. HR hasn't been below mid-80s since sometime Friday and has often been in the mid-90s (normally drops to mid-50s while I'm sleeping, but it didn't last night). Had a slight temperature in the high-99s, touching 100. Took some Advil and some "Ssanghwa Gold" Korean herbal medicine, and I'm still a little achey.

This week at work, they wanted more people in the office to stress-test the in-office network (we moved to a new building right after WFH started, so the number of people on-site has been way low ever since), so I'm guessing at least half of us went in on Monday.

I got my J&J shot in early March, so that part should be good to go; but that office visit is bugging me. So, I scheduled my second-ever CV test this afternoon, and since it's a lab-based test, it'll probably be a few days till I hear back.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Does it have a display back? Interested in seeing the movement.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> 1st of May. Everyone's out demonstrating and listening to workers demands.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


is Labor Day the same day worldwide? It is here. So also in Scandinavia.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Chilling at home, but feeling kinda junky. HR hasn't been below mid-80s since sometime Friday and has often been in the mid-90s (normally drops to mid-50s while I'm sleeping, but it didn't last night). Had a slight temperature in the high-99s, touching 100. Took some Advil and some "Ssanghwa Gold" Korean herbal medicine, and I'm still a little achey.
> 
> This week at work, they wanted more people in the office to stress-test the in-office network (we moved to a new building right after WFH started, so the number of people on-site has been way low ever since), so I'm guessing at least half of us went in on Monday.
> 
> I got my J&J shot in early March, so that part should be good to go; but that office visit is bugging me. So, I scheduled my second-ever CV test this afternoon, and since it's a lab-based test, it'll probably be a few days till I hear back.


Praying it's not covid. At least you have had your shot. So safe from severe case. How's O2 level?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dalarna "art" where form follows function










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I checked and I've been following sprc23k on Chrono24
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Same thing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15858414
> View attachment 15858415


Beautiful when there's no rotor blocking the view!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Praying it's not covid. At least you have had your shot. So safe from severe case. How's O2 level?


I don't think we have an O2 sensor in the house, so I dunno. I also haven't lost any sense of taste, so that's good for the tteokbokki I had for dinner.

I would be happy if I turn out to be positive and this is the only effect I end up feeling. But I'd be pissed if I caught it when we got dragged into the office. I might be the only one on my little team that's fully vaxxed, so just imagine if this turns into its own superspreader event.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dalarna "art" where form follows function
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> 1st of May. Everyone's out demonstrating and listening to workers demands.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood











Hmm, according to the watch I'm wearing now, today is April 31st.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Hmm, according to the watch I'm wearing now, today is April 31st.


Clearly broken and a busy man that you are it's best that you immediately send it off me 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Hmm, according to the watch I'm wearing now, today is April 31st.


Another April Fools' Day maybe?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Another April Fools' Day maybe?



























So switched to a watch at least with correct date.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody?


I've been busy.

Celebrating Orthodox Easter this weekend.

Χριστός Ανέστη










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Chilling at home, but feeling kinda junky. HR hasn't been below mid-80s since sometime Friday and has often been in the mid-90s (normally drops to mid-50s while I'm sleeping, but it didn't last night). Had a slight temperature in the high-99s, touching 100. Took some Advil and some "Ssanghwa Gold" Korean herbal medicine, and I'm still a little achey.
> 
> This week at work, they wanted more people in the office to stress-test the in-office network (we moved to a new building right after WFH started, so the number of people on-site has been way low ever since), so I'm guessing at least half of us went in on Monday.
> 
> I got my J&J shot in early March, so that part should be good to go; but that office visit is bugging me. So, I scheduled my second-ever CV test this afternoon, and since it's a lab-based test, it'll probably be a few days till I hear back.


Get well BSi.

Even if +ve, be glad that having had the 1st shot will likely mitigate the effects.

We just had a small outbreak in WA, (bear's neck of the woods), spread by a quarantine worker *who had been vaccinated*, so this definitely can happen...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15858414
> View attachment 15858415


You need to get photography lessons from Richard.

Regardless, that still looks georgeous.

I can't talk though - cameras and I have a torrid relationship. The results are usually horrendous, regardless of which side of the lens I'm on...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> is Labor Day the same day worldwide? It is here. So also in Scandinavia.


Nope.

We can't even agree on the same date in our states.

"In ACT, New South Wales and South Australia, Labour Day takes place on the first Monday in October. In Northern Territory and Queensland, the public holiday is on the first Monday in May. It is celebrated on the second Monday in March in Victoria and Tasmania. Western Australia marks Labour day on the first Monday in March."

Source: Labour Day in Australia in 2021 | by Office Holidays

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dalarna "art" where form follows function
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clever...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I can't talk though - cameras and I have a torrid relationship. The results are usually horrendous, regardless of which side of the lens I'm on...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Found B5 seeing his calendar photo:


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm starting to get a better handle on how to use the iPhone camera. Happy enough with some of my recent pics.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Seiko SARX033 on Bulang & Sons caramel strap.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Heading to the car wash! I also opted for a no-date complication, today haha


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> I'm starting to get a better handle on how to use the iPhone camera. Happy enough with some of my recent pics.
> 
> View attachment 15859031
> View attachment 15859032
> ...


somebody once taught me to take it from a distance by the window with good natural lighting. Then just zoom in and take a screenshot. I just find it cumbersome.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Found B5 seeing his calendar photo:
> 
> View attachment 15859011


Actually, IRL, I'm ridiculously good looking...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


>


Αλιθος Ανεστη..

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Is everybody still off wandering around?

Here's a shot from not-NYC.










Jenna wasn't here either.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am here


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> somebody once taught me to take it from a distance by the window with good natural lighting. Then just zoom in and take a screenshot. I just find it cumbersome.


That somebody obviously doesn't live above 60 N or S 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is everybody still off wandering around?
> 
> Here's a shot from not-NYC.
> 
> ...


Did my wandering yesterday.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Heading to the car wash! I also opted for a no-date complication, today haha


Best you roll up the window just in case the dynamic pressure theory is wrong 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> That somebody obviously doesn't live above 60 N or S
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


yup. Only for equatorial countries.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Best you roll up the window just in case the dynamic pressure theory is wrong
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I was at a stop when I took the pic 

People watching/laughing at the long line outside of LV on Rodeo


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Chilling at home, but feeling kinda junky. HR hasn't been below mid-80s since sometime Friday and has often been in the mid-90s (normally drops to mid-50s while I'm sleeping, but it didn't last night). Had a slight temperature in the high-99s, touching 100. Took some Advil and some "Ssanghwa Gold" Korean herbal medicine, and I'm still a little achey.
> 
> This week at work, they wanted more people in the office to stress-test the in-office network (we moved to a new building right after WFH started, so the number of people on-site has been way low ever since), so I'm guessing at least half of us went in on Monday.
> 
> I got my J&J shot in early March, so that part should be good to go; but that office visit is bugging me. So, I scheduled my second-ever CV test this afternoon, and since it's a lab-based test, it'll probably be a few days till I hear back.


And just like that, I'm practically back to normal. HR down to where it should be; temps, too. About 30 hours of wtf. I'm expecting the CV results by Tuesday or so.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was at a stop when I took the pic
> 
> People watching/laughing at the long line outside of LV on Rodeo


I was gonna ask "LV" but finally got it. My daughters are more interested in Osprey bags.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was gonna ask "LV" but finally got it. My daughters are more interested in Osprey bags.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


are we talking about the Rolex Kermit?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> are we talking about the Rolex Kermit?


Wish you could just line up to get one of those! Haha


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Wish you could just line up to get one of those! Haha


You can, it's just that the line might go for a few miles.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


What does that title say?

"But Darling, I've been away at war for over 2 years!!"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> What does that title say?
> 
> "But Darling, I've been away at war for over 2 years!!"


No, it says I brought you back a chocolate egg.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Heading to the car wash! I also opted for a no-date complication, today haha


Far easier to grab a no-date on the fly without having to set the date, isn't it?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> And just like that, I'm practically back to normal. HR down to where it should be; temps, too. About 30 hours of wtf. I'm expecting the CV results by Tuesday or so.


Glad you're back and OK again. My guess is not COVID19 although anything's possible.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Glad you're back and OK again. My guess is not COVID19 although anything's possible.


Yeah, I just want to eliminate it from a list of possibilities. I kinda want it to be the cause because googling around makes me wonder if it was a heart condition, which would be another pile of complications.

Here's an AW screenshot from yesterday afternoon with the HR app. I slept Friday night with a HR in the upper 80s-mid-90s, like a car idling at 4000 rpm.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I just want to eliminate it from a list of possibilities. I kinda want it to be the cause because googling around makes me wonder if it was a heart condition, which would be another pile of complications.
> 
> Here's an AW screenshot from yesterday afternoon with the HR app. I slept Friday night with a HR in the upper 80s-mid-90s, like a car idling at 4000 rpm.
> 
> View attachment 15859913


It'll be interesting to see if your COVID19 comes back positive. If so you'll need to self quarantine for 12-14 days but either way you'll likely need to see an internist and/or a cardiologist. Keep in mind COVID19 infection can cause tachycardia and you might need to be on a beta blocker like metoprolol. Keep us updated.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Far easier to grab a no-date on the fly without having to set the date, isn't it?


no date?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> It'll be interesting to see if your COVID19 comes back positive. If so you'll need to self quarantine for 12-14 days but either way you'll likely need to see an internist and/or a cardiologist. Keep in mind COVID19 infection can cause tachycardia and you might need to be on a beta blocker like metoprolol. Keep us updated.


Thank goodness MrsBS is vaxxed, too.

And we just got a memo at work saying that we need to plan on spending more time in the office, starting with one day a week in June and building up to 50% on-site in October. That's a long timeline, and we should all be vaxxed easily by then. Still, I let my immediate boss know my situation. And besides, we used to be 100% on-site pre-pandemic, so this is a big change for the agency.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Thank goodness MrsBS is vaxxed, too.
> 
> And we just got a memo at work saying that we need to plan on spending more time in the office, starting with one day a week in June and building up to 50% on-site in October. That's a long timeline, and we should all be vaxxed easily by then. Still, I let my immediate boss know my situation. And besides, we used to be 100% on-site pre-pandemic, so this is a big change for the agency.


what will just one day a week at office serve? Might be better off full work from home?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what will just one day a week at office serve? Might be better off full work from home?


Some systems can only be accessed on-site, so even though we've had full WFH option for over a year, some people still had to go in at least a couple days a week. We used to require planning to keep occupancy low (so, like, not everyone accidentally all shows up on a Tuesday).

They're having to balance retention and recruiting, too, because a lot of similar jobs are touting full WFH abilities. Trying to tell a potential hire that they'll have to come on-site is a hard sell these days.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Far easier to grab a no-date on the fly without having to set the date, isn't it?


That's for sure! I don't have to worry about losing the date when it stops, either (I try to keep all of my watches "wound" so that they don't stop and I don't lose the date, but I don't have to worry about that with this!)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's for sure! I don't have to worry about losing the date when it stops, either (I try to keep all of my watches "wound" so that they don't stop and I don't lose the date, but I don't have to worry about that with this!)


I don't keep any of my watches wound except the one I'm wearing. Hence my preference for no-date watches.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> What does that title say?
> 
> "But Darling, I've been away at war for over 2 years!!"





bigclive2011 said:


> No, it says I brought you back a chocolate egg.


It means "Christ is risen" and is a phrase that is used in reference to Orthodox Easter, which G and I both celebrated just recently...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> It means "Christ is risen" and is a phrase that is used in reference to Orthodox Easter, which G and I both celebrated just recently...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


So I was half right with the Easter egg.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> So I was half right with the Easter egg.


Sort of.

The eggs are traditionally brightly coloured boiled eggs, rather than chocolate, and represent new life.

It's probably the most significant date on the Orthodox religious calendar and is often accompanied by a period of fasting prior to a feast...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Sort of.
> 
> The eggs are traditionally brightly coloured boiled eggs, rather than chocolate, and represent new life.
> 
> ...


Sounds like I should sign up.......could do with a bit of fasting and Definetly more boiled eggs rather than chocolate ones.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Coffee time!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Coffee time!


I only wanna know if there is a pic of a busty barista to go with it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Coffee time!


OK&#8230;

Coming up on 1400 hours local (Pacific Daylight Time), GMT coming up on 2100 hrs, good, good&#8230; But!! >>

Your bezel reference of 8 over the 12 is off by an hour due to DST so things are slightly askew-

7 over the 12, reset the GMT time (hacking, of course), correct the Jumping Hour up 1 to local time and&#8230; carry on

_Beautiful GMT!

(Just keeping on eye on things around here)_


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I only wanna know if there is a pic of a busty barista to go with it


That's all they hire. Didn't want to bore you guys with the same old, same old...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I only wanna know if there is a pic of a busty barista to go with it


Sadly, no


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> OK&#8230;
> 
> Coming up on 1400 hours local (Pacific Daylight Time), GMT coming up on 2100 hrs, good, good&#8230; But!! >>
> 
> ...


I thought that London also partakes in DST, right?

I realized the problem, though! When I was setting the watch (I let it sit for a couple of days and power reserve went down and it stopped), the gmt hand was an hour back.

I moved the 8 on the bezel to the 12-o'clock for london time. So 2pm PST (1400) = 10pm London (2200).

This should now be correct!

4:07pm PST = 1607 PST = 2407/0007 London time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I thought that London also partakes in DST, right?
> 
> 4:07pm PST = 1607 PST = 2407/0007 London time.


Yes, London does DST, so as I type this, it's 1932 in DC, 2332 UTC, and 0032 in London.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I thought that London also partakes in DST, right?
> 
> I realized the problem, though! When I was setting the watch (I let it sit for a couple of days and power reserve went down and it stopped), the gmt hand was an hour back.
> 
> ...


This meant in jest - but:

Actually, London is one hour ahead of GMT during summer months (DST) so you would actually add just seven hours to PDT for GMT (UTC).

I was just looking for a cheeky way to compliment your GMT ?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's all they hire. Didn't want to bore you guys with the same old, same old...


But you post a Jenna pic every hour.....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> But you post a Jenna pic every hour.....


OMG, is it that time already??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I was just looking for a cheeky way to compliment your GMT 😎


Got yer cheeky right here.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got yer cheeky right here.
> 
> View attachment 15860917


Acknowledged, received, grateful.

Recurring?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Acknowledged, received, grateful.
> 
> Recurring?


Possibly...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> It means "Christ is risen" and is a phrase that is used in reference to Orthodox Easter, which G and I both celebrated just recently...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


oh, you and G are orthodox. Havent met one in real life i think. Happy easter bro.

was actually discussing the "through" and "and" difference in our creeds with my daughter last night. We are catholic by the way.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Crafting some cocktails using Harry Craddock's Savoy cocktail book. This one - a Boulevardier (albeit made with JW black label substituted for bourbon or rye)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Crafting some cocktails using Harry Craddock's Savoy cocktail book. This one - a Boulevardier (albeit made with JW black label substituted for bourbon or rye)


A bit early for me, I'm just having breakfast. GMT off again 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> A bit early for me, I'm just having breakfast. GMT off again
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I have the gmt hand set to local PST (should be correct!)

10pm here (10:30pm, now)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's all they hire. Didn't want to bore you guys with the same old, same old...


Go ahead.

Bore me some more...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got yer cheeky right here.
> 
> View attachment 15860917


Haven't see Hilde for a while...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have the gmt hand set to local PST (should be correct!)
> 
> 10pm here (10:30pm, now)


Just kidding. I'm at CET.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Haven't see Hilde for a while...
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Bless you

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Haven't see Hilde for a while...
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I just love the way those leaves have gone a reddy brown colour.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> I just love the way those leaves have gone a reddy brown colour.


Matches her outfit.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> I just love the way those leaves have gone a reddy brown colour.


what leaves?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Because of WUS, i learned of Himalayan watch straps. A Himalayan bag is sorta my wife's "grail". I think. So i bought the strap without even knowing what watch to use it on. It arrived today in my office. So will check it out tom. Hunting possible watch candidates led me to this -


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I just want to eliminate it from a list of possibilities. I kinda want it to be the cause because googling around makes me wonder if it was a heart condition, which would be another pile of complications.
> 
> Here's an AW screenshot from yesterday afternoon with the HR app. I slept Friday night with a HR in the upper 80s-mid-90s, like a car idling at 4000 rpm.
> 
> View attachment 15859913


GF

Good news, but I'm just more confused now. Tested negative. ?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Because of WUS, i learned of Himalayan watch straps. A Himalayan bag is sorta my wife's "grail". I think. So i bought the strap without even knowing what watch to use it on. It arrived today in my office. So will check it out tom. Hunting possible watch candidates led me to this -
> View attachment 15861492


Wearing a strap made from a destroyed purse that your wife has always wanted is kinda like wearing a fur coat around an ardent animal lover 

I like the cut of your jib, good sir!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Good news, but I'm just more confused now. Tested negative.
> 
> View attachment 15861566


I have a feeling all the other random viruses we normally get are all gonna surge as folks start to mingle. So there will be a big summer (winter for you folks on the wrong side of the globe) sniffles epidemic. COVID might be a little on the ropes ATM but all the rest of the bugs are just waiting for the tag off.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Because of WUS, i learned of Himalayan watch straps. A Himalayan bag is sorta my wife's "grail". I think. So i bought the strap without even knowing what watch to use it on. It arrived today in my office. So will check it out tom. Hunting possible watch candidates led me to this -
> View attachment 15861492


Never heard of Himalayan bags or straps. Cool grain from what I can see. I'll google it but please add info.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I have a feeling all the other random viruses we normally get are all gonna surge as folks start to mingle. So there will be a big summer (winter for you folks on the wrong side of the globe) sniffles epidemic. COVID might be a little on the ropes ATM but all the rest of the bugs are just waiting for the tag off.


Yeah, they're saying that they're not sure what to do about the next round of flu because there were so few cases this season. They make vaccines based on the previous year's samples, but the numbers were so low (who'da thunk that masks and hygiene works?) that they don't have much data to work with.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Never heard of Himalayan bags or straps. Cool grain from what I can see. I'll google it but please add info.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


my lord marvel not yet on the himalayan. Will see it tomorrow still.

here is the inspiration-


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> ...
> 
> here is the inspiration


Speaking of inspiration...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Good news, but I'm just more confused now. Tested negative. ?


Great news obviously but didn't 59 suspect it might come back neg?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Because of WUS, i learned of Himalayan watch straps. A Himalayan bag is sorta my wife's "grail". I think. So i bought the strap without even knowing what watch to use it on. It arrived today in my office. So will check it out tom. Hunting possible watch candidates led me to this -
> View attachment 15861492


That's one way to scratch and itch, although she might be slightly disappointed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is an itch I'd like to scratch.










I'd be ok with soaping her back in the shower too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great news obviously but didn't 59 suspect it might come back neg?


Yeah, he did, but my thinking is a question isn't answered until it actually has an answer.

This was a self-administered test, too, so I'm still wondering if, while in the drive-thru lane, I poked the swab far enough into my nose.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> my lord marvel not yet on the himalayan. Will see it tomorrow still.
> 
> here is the inspiration-
> View attachment 15861722


Yeah I looked it up. It's a Himalayan dyed croc purse. Pretty good looking. At least they are using real leather. Some of those high end brands don't even use leather.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great news obviously but didn't 59 suspect it might come back neg?


I did although little is certain with CV19. Probably just a 24-hour virus.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I did although little is certain with CV19. Probably just a 24-hour virus.


Wish I could narrow it down, too. The only other change I can think of is that the mornings got cooler for a couple days midweek when I went out for my walk around the block. I've gotten sick once or twice by being underdressed, but that was years ago, and it was after a whole day of being outside rather than just ten minutes. So, yeah, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, he did, but my thinking is a question isn't answered until it actually has an answer.
> 
> This was a self-administered test, too, so I'm still wondering if, while in the drive-thru lane, I poked the swab far enough into my nose.


You probably did but need to slide the stick along the floor of your nose without forcing it until you reach the back wall of the nasopharynx and then bump it 3-4 times with vigor.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> You probably did but need to slide the stick along the floor of your nose without forcing it until you reach the back wall of the nasopharynx and then bump it 3-4 times with vigor.


NOW you tell me... 🤧


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> my lord marvel not yet on the himalayan. Will see it tomorrow still.
> 
> here is the inspiration-
> View attachment 15861722











Matte Himalayan Alligator Signature Strap


Himalayan Alligator in Signature style from Delugs. Handcrafted from start to finish. Get yours today, and give your watch the strap it deserves.




delugs.com




They have been available for watch straps for a while.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> NOW you tell me...


So how are you feeling right now? Loss of smell? Fever? Tachycardia?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Matte Himalayan Alligator Signature Strap
> 
> 
> Himalayan Alligator in Signature style from Delugs. Handcrafted from start to finish. Get yours today, and give your watch the strap it deserves.
> ...


Delugs is such a beast.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> So how are you feeling right now? Loss of smell? Fever? Tachycardia?


Nope, nope, nope. All back to normal again. Never lost smell, just the slight fever/high HR/general aches n' pains.

(edit) The aches were subtle enough at first that I thought I was spending too much time in my chair. It wasn't until I walked downstairs that I felt, hey, this kinda sucks.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of inspiration...
> 
> View attachment 15861781


Uh oh, looks like her battery pack is running low. Better get ready to jump start her


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Nope, nope, nope. All back to normal again. Never lost smell, just the slight fever/high HR/general aches n' pains.


Likely 24-hour virus. We are all sensitized to this damned CV19 conundrum.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Likely 24-hour virus. We are all sensitized to this damned CV19 conundrum.


Any worse and I'd find myself thinking, "wtf is with this hangnail that keeps coming back... better go get a covid test..."


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> You probably did but need to slide the stick along the floor of your nose without forcing it until you reach the back wall of the nasopharynx and then* bump it 3-4 times with vigor.*


Yuck.

_Can I have a general anaesthetic first please._

And this is why I'm so careful not to put myself in a position to be exposed.

Tested twice already and gagged and spluttered each and every time requiring repeated attempts.

If I self-administered it would be impossible.

Yes, I'm a WUSs...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is an itch I'd like to scratch.
> 
> View attachment 15861817
> 
> ...


She looks like she's thinking, "goddammit, it's already Sunday morning I just want to get to sleep"


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Incoming! Will pick up tomorrow. Photo and full disclosure then. Under the new rules, however, at least one current piece has got to go.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> You probably did but need to slide the stick along the floor of your nose without forcing it until you reach the back wall of the nasopharynx and then bump it 3-4 times with vigor.


Not to make light of BSi's situation, but if it was Jenna, 3-4 bumps would be about right...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Yuck.
> 
> _Can I have a general anaesthetic first please._
> 
> ...


Actually easier to do the swab yourself. Make sure you go very slowly along the floor of your nose and don't force the swab as you proceed. You'll feel it when you touch the nasopharynx, at which time tap it 3-4 times. Not a big deal at all but better to do the swab yourself than some gorilla at the testing site.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One of the advantages of living in NYC and within walking distance of a landmark...










Pastrami can work wonders on whatever ails you...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> ...
> Pastrami can work wonders on whatever ails you...


Gf.

Not forgetting about you, Jenna. Oops.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One of the advantages of living in NYC and within walking distance of a landmark...
> 
> View attachment 15862570
> 
> ...


My two favorite places are The Compleate Strategist for all things nerdy and Park Avenue Liquor for their amazing port collection.

And maybe the seedy video store where I bought my first adult video as a teen but I'm not sure NYC has much if that stuff anymore


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Got another musician friend from back in the day who's getting beat up by covid. Three weeks so far suffering clotting and lapses of unconsciousness, and they're talking about intubating and moving to critical care. Don't know any other details, don't want to ask. Great guy.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One of the advantages of living in NYC and within walking distance of a landmark...
> 
> View attachment 15862570
> 
> ...


I went there on my trip last year. Was definitely worthy of the hype.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Got another musician friend from back in the day who's getting beat up by covid. Three weeks so far suffering clotting and lapses of unconsciousness, and they're talking about intubating and moving to critical care. Don't know any other details, don't want to ask. Great guy.


I hope he's OK, thinking of you and your friend


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Delugs is such a beast.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


here it is









on way to the AD to have it installed.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> here it is
> View attachment 15863011
> 
> 
> on way to the AD to have it installed.


godfrey

stupid me. Watch lug of my lord marvel is 19mm. Delugs strap is 18mm.

guess will have to find an 18mm lug width watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> here it is
> View attachment 15863011
> 
> 
> on way to the AD to have it installed.


Don't you have a springbar tool?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One of the advantages of living in NYC and within walking distance of a landmark...
> 
> View attachment 15862570
> 
> ...


Looks like the place my ex. brother in law took me to many years ago after making me buy my first (and last) bagel; eating what tasted like stale bread is not something you forget easily 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Got another musician friend from back in the day who's getting beat up by covid. Three weeks so far suffering clotting and lapses of unconsciousness, and they're talking about intubating and moving to critical care. Don't know any other details, don't want to ask. Great guy.


Sorry to hear about your friend. Not sure if it's the age class or life style of musicians but you seem to have many friends hit hard by Covid.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> here it is
> View attachment 15863011
> 
> 
> on way to the AD to have it installed.


That's a great looking strap.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. Not sure if it's the age class or life style of musicians but you seem to have many friends hit hard by Covid.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


He's a drummer, and I've been told that it may have been passed during a private lesson.

I'm not even going to guess anything beyond that much. It's been fifteen months.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't you have a springbar tool?


i have one. The one that came with the speedmaster i think. And i think one more. But i hardly use it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Got another musician friend from back in the day who's getting beat up by covid. Three weeks so far suffering clotting and lapses of unconsciousness, and they're talking about intubating and moving to critical care. Don't know any other details, don't want to ask. Great guy.


Oh no.

Your friends seem to be particularly susceptible.

Hope he comes through ok...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. Not sure if it's the age class or life style of musicians but you seem to have many friends hit hard by Covid.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's a great looking strap.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Thanks bro

hoping to find a watch for it. Preferably one that I already own. Then will show to the boss and see if it catalyses her purchase of a matching bag.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> stupid me. Watch lug of my lord marvel is 19mm. Delugs strap is 18mm.
> 
> guess will have to find an 18mm lug width watch.


double Godfrey

My next reserved candidate would have been apt since french. But alas. 19mm as well. That solitary millimetre does make a big difference.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> here it is
> View attachment 15863011
> 
> 
> on way to the AD to have it installed.


Awesome!!! Ken over at Delugs is such a good guy and their straps are top notch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Awesome!!! Ken over at Delugs is such a good guy and their straps are top notch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


nice indeed. I should just have made sure there was a watch first. Hehe.

my third choice isnt a fit as well.

I thought this was an 18mm already since it has an 18mm nato. When i put the delugs strap, it wont fit. Too small. I thought maybe the delugs strap was less then 18. Then i measured and my watch is 19. Didnt notice before.

the hunt goes on.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> nice indeed. I should just have made sure there was a watch first. Hehe.
> 
> my third choice isnt a fit as well.
> 
> ...


godfrey

And i thought the gold dial would complement the himalayan color pattern of the strap


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like the place my ex. brother in law took me to many years ago after making me buy my first (and last) bagel; eating what tasted like stale bread is not something you forget easily
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think your bil took you to a place with crap bagels. A good bagel should be soft and chewy. If you ever get to NYC, I will get you a bagel and lox that will change your mind forever.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Got another musician friend from back in the day who's getting beat up by covid. Three weeks so far suffering clotting and lapses of unconsciousness, and they're talking about intubating and moving to critical care. Don't know any other details, don't want to ask. Great guy.


Wow, that really sucks. Hope he makes a sharp turn for the better soon!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

May the fourth be with you


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> May the fourth be with you
> View attachment 15863615


Ditto
Yes this is my face and the Mrs. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I think I've already mentioned that Vacheron has stopped taking orders for their blue Overseas but it's gotten even worse.

I just found out that Vacheron is cancelling all previous orders for _any_ blue Overseas, whether they be the 3-handers or the Dual Time. Doesn't matter if you put down a deposit or not. They'll give your your effing money back.

This shall not stand!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think I've already mentioned that Vacheron has stopped taking orders for their blue Overseas but it's gotten even worse.
> 
> I just found out that Vacheron is cancelling all previous orders for _any_ blue Overseas, whether they be the 3-handers or the Dual Time. Doesn't matter if you put down a deposit or not. They'll give your your effing money back.
> 
> This shall not stand!


why? Are they stopping production?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Ditto
> Yes this is my face and the Mrs.
> 
> 
> ...


Another man who married above his station...

Speaking of above his station, @Betterthere, where are you?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Got another musician friend from back in the day who's getting beat up by covid. Three weeks so far suffering clotting and lapses of unconsciousness, and they're talking about intubating and moving to critical care. Don't know any other details, don't want to ask. Great guy.


Sorry to hear that news and hope he turns the corner soon.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> why? Are they stopping production?


Not at all. They're seeing stronger demand elsewhere, so no soup for you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another man who married above his station...
> 
> Speaking of above his station, @Betterthere, where are you?


it can also be said that i married above my station.

i am just proud that even if so, we dont depend on doleouts from my in laws.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Posted this on the High End Forum.

VC Overseas 4500v or 7900v?

Deserves a thread of its own but composing what I want to say right now...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not at all. They're seeing stronger demand elsewhere, so no soup for you.


they wanna go the PP, AP and ALS route?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> they wanna go the PP, AP and ALS route?


I'm blaming Mav for all this. If it wasn't for his danged picture... 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm blaming Mav for all this. If it wasn't for his danged picture... ?


which picture? Am curious. If it were bro dick's picture, i would understand. Not that bro mav is less of a photographer. Oh well, i think even bro mav would agree that bro dick is the better photographer.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> double Godfrey
> 
> My next reserved candidate would have been apt since french. But alas. 19mm as well.* That solitary millimetre does make a big difference.*


I tell myself that every night


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I tell myself that every night


i am told shaving makes a big a difference.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Got another musician friend from back in the day who's getting beat up by covid. Three weeks so far suffering clotting and lapses of unconsciousness, and they're talking about intubating and moving to critical care. Don't know any other details, don't want to ask. Great guy.


Not good. Sorry to hear this. Hope things change for him quick.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Not good. Sorry to hear this. Hope things change for him quick.


my wife just had an employee die of covid. I also had a client just die of covid.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

English football fans voicing their displeasure with the ownership of Manchester United.

Man United fans storm stadium, force game to be called off

@5959HH, I wonder if this sent a chill down Jerry's back...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm blaming Mav for all this. If it wasn't for his danged picture...


The VC has actually due. Been getting a lot of hype from YouTube watch enthusiasts along with ALS. Not sure if it will since VC and ALS are not superstar hyped online. At least not yet.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> which picture? Am curious. If it were bro dick's picture, i would understand. Not that bro mav is less of a photographer. Oh well, i think even bro mav would agree that bro dick is the better photographer.


@mav will have to repost. Don't have it...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. Not sure if it's the age class or life style of musicians but you seem to have many friends hit hard by Covid.





Black5 said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Your friends seem to be particularly susceptible.
> 
> Hope he comes through ok...





BarracksSi said:


> He's a drummer, and I've been told that it may have been passed during a private lesson.
> 
> I'm not even going to guess anything beyond that much. It's been fifteen months.


GF

So many of my friends came from music. School bands, drum corps, and eventually my job. Back in school, I didn't hang out with kids from, say, trigonometry class _nearly_ as much as I hung out with friends I made in band. In drum corps, we'd spend three months on the road, living out of coach buses and getting to know each other like best friends. Work hard together, fail together, and eventually succeed together - it doesn't matter how great you played until the rest of the corps also has a great show.

Same with my parents. They've been playing as a hobby almost nonstop since they were kids, so a lot of our family friends also play music. So it's almost by default that many of the friends I've got have musical backgrounds.

But, very few of them still actively play anymore, too. (though I believe that there's never an "ex-musician" - we just take extended breaks) Everyone goes on different tracks like regular people do. Off the top of my head, among the ones who've gotten sick this year, there's a range of jobs: working drummer; bank teller; restaurant worker; corporate office worker; website developer; working musician and his wife.

That last couple - he's at my old job, and if I hadn't taken early retirement, odds are I would have also caught it the same day that he did. It happened almost entirely because of irresponsibility among his higher-ups, and I can tell you that I would have been absolutely _incensed_ if it affected me and MrsBS.

Anyway, starting to ramble again... gotta get back to work and push some stuff to dev.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> English football fans voicing their displeasure with the ownership of Manchester United.
> 
> Man United fans storm stadium, force game to be called off
> 
> @5959HH, I wonder if this sent a chill down Jerry's back...


I dunno BSF. I think Jerry's too busy counting his money to be disturbed by any such news. I suspect the biggest mistake Jerry made in the draft was not picking that Ohio State QB rather than the Penn State LB.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not at all. They're seeing stronger demand elsewhere, so no soup for you.


No soup for me either. Oh well I suppose I'd pay gray if I wanted a 124060 badly enough which I really don't. I fully understand Sporty's position on the matter although he and I must agree to disagree on the principle of market value vs. intrinsic value.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think I've already mentioned that Vacheron has stopped taking orders for their blue Overseas but it's gotten even worse.
> 
> I just found out that Vacheron is cancelling all previous orders for _any_ blue Overseas, whether they be the 3-handers or the Dual Time. Doesn't matter if you put down a deposit or not. They'll give your your effing money back.
> 
> This shall not stand!


It's just a watch and nothing more. Just like the 124060 SubC


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> my wife just had an employee die of covid. I also had a client just die of covid.


Been lucky. I don't know anyone who has died, or even hospitalized with Covid. Just sick for a bit. And no family sick. So lucky in the midst of chaos.

So far.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think I've already mentioned that Vacheron has stopped taking orders for their blue Overseas but it's gotten even worse.
> 
> I just found out that Vacheron is cancelling all previous orders for _any_ blue Overseas, whether they be the 3-handers or the Dual Time. Doesn't matter if you put down a deposit or not. They'll give your your effing money back.
> 
> This shall not stand!


I assume you are now baking cookies?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Been lucky. I don't know anyone who has died, or even hospitalized with Covid. Just sick for a bit. And no family sick. So lucky in the midst of chaos.
> 
> So far.


i pray that your luck continues bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> No soup for me either. Oh well I suppose I'd pay gray if I wanted a 124060 badly enough which I really don't. I fully understand Sporty's position on the matter although he and I must agree to disagree on the principle of market value vs. intrinsic value.


if I understood @sportura right, his thesis is: when it comes to Rolex, market value = intrinsic value


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> So many of my friends came from music. School bands, drum corps, and eventually my job. Back in school, I didn't hang out with kids from, say, *trigonometry* class _nearly_ as much as I hung out with friends I made in band. In drum corps, we'd spend three months on the road, living out of coach buses and getting to know each other like best friends. Work hard together, fail together, and eventually succeed together - it doesn't matter how great you played until the rest of the corps also has a great show.
> 
> ...


that's my favorite subject in high school.

curious what this job is that caused someone to be infected with covid?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> that's my favorite subject in high school.
> 
> curious what this job is that caused someone to be infected with covid?


Which job?

Here's my guesses --
Drummer: private lesson (so I've been told)
Bank teller: random infected customer
Restaurant worker: likely also a random infected customer (or three)
Web dev: in-office transmission from an infected coworker (99% sure about this)
Other musician: presymptomatic transmission in this order: maskless indoor social event -> office interaction -> home life (100% sure and documented)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Which job?
> 
> Here's my guesses --
> Drummer: private lesson (so I've been told)
> ...


this one -

That last couple - he's at my old job, and if I hadn't taken early retirement, odds are I would have also caught it the same day that he did. It happened almost entirely because of irresponsibility among his higher-ups, and I can tell you that I would have been absolutely _incensed_ if it affected me and MrsBS.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pongster said:


> if I understood @sportura right, his thesis is: when it comes to Rolex, market value = intrinsic value


Yes and no. There are two answers to the question:

Yes, if one wants something bad enough they'll be willing to spend the extra money. I equate it to a girlfriend that you're just crazy about. Doesn't matter how she's wrong for you, doesn't matter how illogical it is, doesn't matter how mean she may be to you, doesn't matter how much money you are blowing on gifts and dinners. You just want this girl and nothing else will do. The right Rolex is just like that. It's a passion. It's an obsession. Nothing else will do. It's only money. You have it. So you spend it.

There is an answer that has nothing to do with intrinsic value or emotion, it's very pragmatic. The market price _is the real price_. That's what it costs to get these things. That's what they're worth if you ever need to sell them. I paid $17K for a $13K Daytona in 2017 and it's worth $30K and heading to $40K in 2021. I could sell my Daytona for more than I paid for it right now and I'm 100% positive that'll still be the case in 2041 if it comes to it too. Same for my Pepsi, my DJ41, and my Submariner 41. I have absolute confidence that these will be free watches after 20+ years of wear, no different than my 16610.

You go grey because a) you are obsessed and b) you are financially confident. Easy peasy. I lose no sleep over my decisions. And ask me how much I am loving my watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> Yes and no. There are two answers to the question:
> 
> Yes, if one wants something bad enough they'll be willing to spend the extra money. I equate it to a girlfriend that you're just crazy about. Doesn't matter how she's wrong for you, doesn't matter how illogical it is, doesn't matter how mean she may be to you, doesn't matter how much money you are blowing on gifts and dinners. You just want this girl and nothing else will do. The right Rolex is just like that. It's a passion. It's an obsession. Nothing else will do. It's only money. You have it. So you spend it.
> 
> ...


i think those are both Yes and Yes answers to me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> this one -
> 
> That last couple - he's at my old job, and if I hadn't taken early retirement, odds are I would have also caught it the same day that he did. It happened almost entirely because of irresponsibility among his higher-ups, and I can tell you that I would have been absolutely _incensed_ if it affected me and MrsBS.


Yeah, that's the mini-superspreader social event.

So the officers close out their summer season with a little touch football game, right? Do it every year on the last Friday of the summer. Afterwards, they went to their club on post and had some drinks like every other year. Turned out that one of them had covid already but didn't know it (there's that gray area between "slight cough" and "holy crap" where you can spread it easily). A bunch of them caught it from him.

One of those officers was our guy's CO. Came to work Monday, didn't really feel anything, did the usual office stuff including meeting with the friend I mentioned. That CO heard either later that day or the next morning about the initial infection, so he got tested on Tuesday and it came back positive.

Meanwhile, my friend had, of course, already been home. Turned out that he caught it from the CO on that Monday, became a carrier himself, and passed it to his wife. CO told him about the positive test Tuesday. Friend and his wife started to feel it, got themselves tested, and got positive results Friday.

He said it sucked, felt worse than he'd ever had before. His wife was rocked - not bad enough for the hospital, but she had severe fatigue (she's an avid cyclist and couldn't ride for like two months), brain fog, etc. For at least five months afterwards her HR was all over the place, too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, that's the mini-superspreader social event.
> 
> So the officers close out their summer season with a little touch football game, right? Do it every year on the last Friday of the summer. Afterwards, they went to their club on post and had some drinks like every other year. Turned out that one of them had covid already but didn't know it (there's that gray area between "slight cough" and "holy crap" where you can spread it easily). A bunch of them caught it from him.
> 
> ...


oh. In the active military?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> oh. In the active military?


Yup. I would've liked to be a fly on the wall when the battalion commander found out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> No soup for me either. Oh well I suppose I'd pay gray if I wanted a 124060 badly enough which I really don't. I fully understand Sporty's position on the matter although he and I must agree to disagree on the principle of market value vs. intrinsic value.


I think the difference in this regard between you and Sporty is that subjectively for Sporty, the gray market value equals the intrinsic value for him. For you, it does not. Intrinsic value is different for everybody. So there is really nothing to disagree on.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i pray that your luck continues bro.


Thanks, hope I didn't jinx myself or my family.

That's why we don't talk about flat tires on a bike ride, or rain.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> if I understood @sportura right, his thesis is: when it comes to Rolex, market value = intrinsic value


Nra!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i think those are both Yes and Yes answers to me.


Yup


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> Yes and no. There are two answers to the question:
> 
> Yes, if one wants something bad enough they'll be willing to spend the extra money. I equate it to a girlfriend that you're just crazy about. Doesn't matter how she's wrong for you, doesn't matter how illogical it is, doesn't matter how mean she may be to you, doesn't matter how much money you are blowing on gifts and dinners. You just want this girl and nothing else will do. The right Rolex is just like that. It's a passion. It's an obsession. Nothing else will do. It's only money. You have it. So you spend it.
> 
> ...


No need to go into your personal reasons.

Is it worth the money for you personally? If yes, intrinsic value = purchase price/market value. If no, intrinsic value is less than purchase price/market value. Doesn't matter about your actual reasons, just that they are your personal reasons (hence the word "intrinsic").

For some of those that refuse to go gray, maybe it simply isn't worth it for them. Regardless of the "investment" value of Rolex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> No need to go into your personal reasons.
> 
> Is it worth the money for you personally? If yes, intrinsic value = purchase price/market value. If no, intrinsic value is less than purchase price/market value. Doesn't matter about your actual reasons, just that they are your personal reasons (hence the word "intrinsic").
> 
> For some of those that refuse to go gray, maybe it simply isn't worth it for them. Regardless of the "investment" value of Rolex.


Your rationale reveals rational intrinsic thinking.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I assume you are now baking cookies?


Yes, I am. For my lawyers!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Although there are some who would argue that intrinsic value should refer to the watch itself. But as established several times in other threads, the value of the parts that make up a watch do not equate to even the MSRP.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Although there are some who would argue that intrinsic value should refer to the watch itself. But as established several times in other threads, the value of the parts that make up a watch do not equate to even the MSRP.


Hence the term "intrinsic value" that does have a certain degree of subjectivity associated with the relative value of the watch. As an example, DavidSW lists a 41mm 124300 OP with blue dial at $8475 and the exact same 124300 OP41 watch but with red dial at $14,575. So does the colorful red dial truly have an intrinsic value of over $6000 more than the exact same blue dial version? Not to me but maybe someone else? Maybe&#8230;


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> No need to go into your personal reasons.


Harsh, and we can debate the definition of "intrinsic" if you like, but the answer is very simple and it's in this post:



5959HH said:


> No soup for me either. Oh well *I suppose I'd pay gray if I wanted a 124060 badly enough which I really don't*. I fully understand Sporty's position on the matter although he and I must agree to disagree on the principle of market value vs. intrinsic value.


Like I said, it's about "girlfriend", nothing else. When you find the girl you want, you have to have her and you'll do anything to get her. If you didn't run through walls for her, you didn't want her badly enough. 59 doesn't want a 124060 badly enough. So he doesn't have one. I had to have her. So I do.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Harsh, and we can debate the definition of "intrinsic" if you like, but the answer is very simple and it's in this post:
> 
> Like I said, it's about "girlfriend", nothing else. When you find the girl you want, you have to have her and you'll do anything to get her. If you didn't run through walls for her, you didn't want her badly enough. 59 doesn't want a 124060 badly enough. So he doesn't have one. I had to have her. So I do.


In no way do I disagree with your logic as well as your decision(s). Has nothing whatsoever to do with need; only relates to want. If my desire to own a 124060 were sufficient enough, no doubt DavidSW would be my friend and I would not hesitate to buy one from him. I definitely have the means. The only thing missing is the desire. Maybe it's the hunt that's more important to me than the possession?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> In no way do I disagree with your logic as well as your decision(s). Has nothing whatsoever to do with need; only relates to want. If my desire to own a 124060 were sufficient enough, no doubt DavidSW would be my friend and I would not hesitate to buy one from him. I definitely have the means. The only thing missing is the desire. Maybe it's the hunt that's more important to me than the possession?


Think most of us nutters on here have the means to, it's that strange old "I'm being ripped off" feeling that has always stopped me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Think most of us nutters on here have the means to, it's that strange old "I'm being ripped off" feeling that has always stopped me.


That too at least to some extent. Specifically DavidSW offers an OP41 124300 with blue dial for $8475 and the exact same OP41 124300 but with red dial for $14,575. If you were to buy the red dial version over the blue dial for over $6000 more, could you justify the additional up charge or would you feel that you were being ripped off?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> That too at least to some extent. Specifically DavidSW offers an OP41 124300 with blue dial for $8475 and the exact same OP41 124300 but with red dial for $14,575. If you were to buy the red dial version over the blue dial for over $6000 more, could you justify the additional up charge or would you feel that you were being ripped off?


I have a light blue dial OP41 on order, and hopefully arriving soon, at MRSP from my long time AD.

If it wasn't available from them then I wouldn't get one, simple as that, I've seen the crazy prices being muted on C24 ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> I have a light blue dial OP41 on order, and hopefully arriving soon, at MRSP from my long time AD.
> 
> If it wasn't available from them then I wouldn't get one, simple as that, I've seen the crazy prices being muted on C24


One other factor rarely mentioned is what is the risk of buying a counterfeit Rolex from a Rolex AD?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> One other factor rarely mentioned is what is the risk of buying a counterfeit Rolex from a Rolex AD?


Never crossed my mind to be honest.

Always have bought steel Rolex from the same AD, up to six now over the years with no issue.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Never crossed my mind to be honest.
> 
> Always have bought steel Rolex from the same AD, up to six now over the years with no issue.


I think you might have missed the point I was trying to make. I would think the risk of buying a counterfeit Rolex from a Rolex AD would be essentially zero but perhaps greater risk buying elsewhere, including grays. With counterfeit Rolexes out there that are extremely difficult to detect, the problem does cross my mind when buying from any source other than a trusted AD. The greatest rip-off I can imagine would be buying a counterfeit at 2X MSRP.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I think you might have missed the point I was trying to make. I would think the risk of buying a counterfeit Rolex from a Rolex AD would be essentially zero but perhaps greater risk buying elsewhere, including grays. With counterfeit Rolexes out there that are extremely difficult to detect, the problem does cross my mind when buying from any source other than a trusted AD. The greatest rip-off I can imagine would be buying a counterfeit at 2X MSRP.


Yes sorry misread your reply.

For sure, they are sourcing their watches from normal members of the public, so scammers live there.

And the latest fakes are extra good.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> Harsh, and we can debate the definition of "intrinsic" if you like, but the answer is very simple and it's in this post:
> 
> Like I said, it's about "girlfriend", nothing else. When you find the girl you want, you have to have her and you'll do anything to get her. If you didn't run through walls for her, you didn't want her badly enough. 59 doesn't want a 124060 badly enough. So he doesn't have one. I had to have her. So I do.


I don't think I was being harsh at all actually. And really, I don't think we disagree here.

Using your example of the girlfriend who you'd do anything for. Her value to you is higher than all else, hence that you'd do "anything" to get her. So you'd give everything you have to get her.

She may not have such high intrinsic value to someone else. Especially someone who has gone through divorce.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Just got home. Trying the new watch on an old bracelet. I don't hate it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Just got home. Trying the new watch on an old bracelet. I don't hate it.
> 
> View attachment 15864261


I hate it.  jk jk 
But for real we can do better. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I stopped at one AD on the way to get the Panerai and there was a very nice one year old polar Explorer II at a reasonable price. If the other shop wasn't holding the Panerai for me, I'd have bought it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I hate it.  jk jk
> But for real we can do better.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's alot of steel showing, but suitable for the beach. Maybe not much else.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> It's alot of steel showing, but suitable for the beach. Maybe not much else.


Godfrey

Did I mention I've been shopping for a beach home?😬


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> double Godfrey
> 
> My next reserved candidate would have been apt since french. But alas. 19mm as well. That solitary millimetre does make a big difference.
> View attachment 15863238


Jump hour and retrograde minutes?

I like that...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Ditto
> Yes this is my face and the Mrs.
> 
> 
> ...


Mrs Al is on par with the hottest Star Wars character ever.

Padme...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i am told shaving makes a big a difference.


I use the valsalva maneuver to pop it out a bit more


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> if I understood @sportura right, his thesis is: when it comes to Rolex, market value = intrinsic value


I suspect if rolex raised the price of the day-c to 16-18k it would start sitting on shelves again. Rolex retail is clearly undervalued but I dont think the "true" value is the GM price.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I suspect if rolex raised the price of the day-c to 16-18k it would start sitting on shelves again. Rolex retail is clearly undervalued but I dont think the "true" value is the GM price.


The way Rolex brackets their MSRPs, I think $16k for a DaytonaC would blow the rest of their lineup apart. That's close to a TT Daytona right now, so they'd want to boost that to match, which would make it $20k+ MSRP - and the TT is definitely not _that_ much watch. Extrapolate that to the PM Daytonas, D-Ds, etc, and it'll get out of hand real quick.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> That too at least to some extent. Specifically DavidSW offers an OP41 124300 with blue dial for $8475 and the exact same OP41 124300 but with red dial for $14,575. If you were to buy the red dial version over the blue dial for over $6000 more, could you justify the additional up charge or would you feel that you were being ripped off?


I've said to SAs that this is all stupid money at this point anyway, so by that "metric", paying six grand for a red dial is fine. But holy crap... no, I couldn't make myself do it, even though all my favorite sports teams wear red.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Mrs Al is on par with the hottest Star Wars character ever.
> 
> Padme...
> 
> ...


I knew that someone would eventually get to something on the flight plan that mattered _and thank you, very much._

much less important:

Subjective value is one customer's market price (Sporty - he "has to have it").

Intrinsic value is an objective valuation (disinterested party - MSRP, sum of the parts, etc.).

&#8230;. I think


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I use the valsalva maneuver to pop it out a bit more


on the nose? Or on the .....?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I knew that someone would eventually get to something on the flight plan that mattered _and thank you, very much._
> 
> much less important:
> 
> ...


agree 100%. Natalie Portman has high intrinsic and market values.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I knew that someone would eventually get to something on the flight plan that mattered _and thank you, very much._
> 
> much less important:
> 
> ...


Yes I think you are right. I was using "intrinsic" improperly. I was only referring to subjective value. Which is not intrinsic.

I was thrown by the use of the word value used along side intrinsic. Value is a relative term, and by its nature it is subjective. One could say that relativeness is intrinsic in the word value.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes I think you are right. I was using "intrinsic" improperly. I was only referring to subjective value. Which is not intrinsic.
> 
> I was thrown by the use of the word value used along side intrinsic. Value is a relative term, and by its nature it is subjective. One could say that relativeness is intrinsic in the word value.


Well thankfully, we have The Pongster. He will guide us in the most gentle, multilingual manner. It's what he says without saying it [just like Natalie]&#8230;


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Well thankfully, we have The Pongster. He will guide us in the most gentle, multilingual manner. It's what he says without saying it [just like Natalie]&#8230;


yes, i would suppose that Natalie would want it in the most gentle manner and multiple use of tongue. 

she was my crush as well. And if remember right she's an ivy league graduate?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> yes, i would suppose that Natalie would want it in the most gentle manner and multiple use of tongue.
> 
> she was my crush as well. And if remember right she's an ivy league graduate?


And she was great in that ballerina movie.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> And she was great in that ballerina movie.


yup. Watched that only because my daughters do ballet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> yup. Watched that only because my daughters do ballet.


Of course you did! Good pop that you are.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Just got home. Trying the new watch on an old bracelet. I don't hate it.
> 
> View attachment 15864261


Looks comfortable if it's not too top heavy. But maybe PAMs aren't as top heavy as they look; from side shots they look surprising (relatively) thin.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood

Edit: grammar


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I stopped at one AD on the way to get the Panerai and there was a very nice one year old polar Explorer II at a reasonable price. If the other shop wasn't holding the Panerai for me, I'd have bought it.


I wonder if the shop bought the Exp2 hoping that prices would skyrocket after the release of the new/old one?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Did I mention I've been shopping for a beach home?


Maybe consider buying a summer place in downtown London? I just read that property prices have dropped up to 40% in the last year. Ouch.

In my neighbourhood they've gone up over 20% during the same time, but our major attraction is only a castle and cathedral and not high finance 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I've said to SAs that this is all stupid money at this point anyway, so by that "metric", paying six grand for a red dial is fine. But holy crap... no, I couldn't make myself do it, even though all my favorite sports teams wear red.


I thought Rolex was willing to change dials? At least many have posted about turning in DJs for dial swaps.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Lawyer update: Got it narrowed down to 2 guys. One is a watch geek, so he understands my disappointment and desire to get things straightened out. The other comes highly recommended as an aggressive litigator. We'll have to see what he thinks about the case.

Stay tuned.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought Rolex was willing to change dials? At least many have posted about turning in DJs for dial swaps.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Hmm, that's a good point. Unless they've changed it, Rolex's policy has been that so long as a reference was originally offered with a given dial, they'd be happy to swap out dials as desired.

Maybe that's how we all get Tiffany OPs...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought Rolex was willing to change dials? At least many have posted about turning in DJs for dial swaps.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


yes if exact same reference. And they keep your old dial.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lawyer update: Got it narrowed down to 2 guys. One is a watch geek, so he understands my disappointment and desire to get things straightened out. The other comes highly recommended as an aggressive litigator. We'll have to see what he thinks about the case.
> 
> Stay tuned.


for a while there i thought you were describing my two personas.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks comfortable if it's not too top heavy. But maybe PAMs aren't as top heavy as they look; from side shots they look surprising (relatively) thin.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood
> 
> Edit: grammar


Absolutely. The profile is amazingly low and comfortable. There must be some ergonomic advantage to the odd case geometry.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I wonder if the shop bought the Exp2 hoping that prices would skyrocket after the release of the new/old one?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Interesting thought.

I wonder if I'll call them this morning to see if it is still there and then go buy it.  They take trade-ins.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe consider buying a summer place in downtown London? I just read that property prices have dropped up to 40% in the last year. Ouch.
> 
> In my neighbourhood they've gone up over 20% during the same time, but our major attraction is only a castle and cathedral and not high finance
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Interesting thought as well. I always enjoyed my visits to the UK. The longest was 5 weeks at the Portsmouth Navy Yard. I had a particularly great time in Newcastle upon Tyne.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I think i may have found my 18mm watch for my Himalayan delugs. Hope this is 18mm.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> yes, i would suppose that Natalie would want it in the most gentle manner and multiple use of tongue.
> 
> she was my crush as well. And if remember right she's an ivy league graduate?


This is for you, Pong.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Came across this old thing last night...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lawyer update: Got it narrowed down to 2 guys. One is a watch geek, so he understands my disappointment and desire to get things straightened out. The other comes highly recommended as an aggressive litigator. We'll have to see what he thinks about the case.
> 
> Stay tuned.


So that's Sappie and SaMaster covered, but what about Pongster...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> So that's Sappie and SaMaster covered, but what about Pongster...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Brother Pong is working on a couple of restraining orders from the UK...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Pong is working on a couple of restraining orders from the UK...


Gf.

Which reminds me...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

McKayla loves the view from the new digs...










Charlie, not so much.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lawyer update: Got it narrowed down to 2 guys. One is a watch geek, so he understands my disappointment and desire to get things straightened out. The other comes highly recommended as an aggressive litigator. We'll have to see what he thinks about the case.
> 
> Stay tuned.


I guess I missed something. What do you need a lawyer for?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I guess I missed something. What do you need a lawyer for?


Dude, you need to spend more time here... 😊

I paid for a blue Vacheron Overseas last year (in full) and now my AD is saying Vacheron can't deliver it at all. Ever. (A policy change of some sort) Gonna have a call with them later on this week to discuss options so we'll see what happens.

But lining up some legal help in case we need to get their attention; I might have to spend more than the cost of the watch but that's ok.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just in case you guys are getting tired of seeing Jenna (can't relate to that...) so here's a break.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I guess I missed something. What do you need a lawyer for?


Alternatively, I might need help to fight off a couple of restraining orders from the UK.

Which would bum me out more. Much more. Hehe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you need to spend more time here...
> 
> I paid for a blue Vacheron Overseas last year (in full) and now my AD is saying Vacheron can't deliver it at all. Ever. (A policy change of some sort) Gonna have a call with them later on this week to discuss options so we'll see what happens.
> 
> But lining up some legal help in case we need to get their attention; I might have to spend more than the cost of the watch but that's ok.


Ah


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you need to spend more time here... 😊
> 
> *I paid for a blue Vacheron Overseas last year (in full) and now my AD is saying Vacheron can't deliver it at all. Ever.* (A policy change of some sort) Gonna have a call with them later on this week to discuss options so we'll see what happens.
> 
> But lining up some legal help in case we need to get their attention; I might have to spend more than the cost of the watch but that's ok.


Wow, that's fawked.

They should take it out of the store owner's pocket if they have to.

Maybe they'd sell some Pearlmasters out the back door to cover it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is for you, Pong.
> 
> View attachment 15865332


would gladly buy her a Himalayan


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you need to spend more time here... 😊
> 
> I paid for a blue Vacheron Overseas last year (in full) and now my AD is saying Vacheron can't deliver it at all. Ever. (A policy change of some sort) Gonna have a call with them later on this week to discuss options so we'll see what happens.
> 
> But lining up some legal help in case we need to get their attention; I might have to spend more than the cost of the watch but that's ok.


like spending grey or bundled?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> like spending grey or bundled?


Exactly ^ 2.

Whatever I have to spend to compel specific performance is no problem.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In the office, today!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you need to spend more time here...
> 
> I paid for a blue Vacheron Overseas last year (in full) and now my AD is saying Vacheron can't deliver it at all. Ever. (A policy change of some sort) Gonna have a call with them later on this week to discuss options so we'll see what happens.
> 
> But lining up some legal help in case we need to get their attention; I might have to spend more than the cost of the watch but that's ok.


Wow  I can't like reading that news. I'm thinking that AD should pull out all stops to make things right. Otherwise bad for business for the AD. Very bad.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Lawyer update:

One guy counseled me to spend my discretionary income on something more rewarding.

I replied, "How do you think I got in this jam_ in the first place_??"

My other comment: "I also think it's rewarding to support the legal profession."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Wow  I can't like reading that news. I'm thinking that AD should pull out all stops to make things right. Otherwise bad for business for the AD. Very bad.


Yeah, I don't want to out them yet. Maybe we can still work this out but then again, Idk how much pull they have with Vacheron. VC may not give a flip about either of us.

That's when social media comes in...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lawyer update:
> 
> One guy counseled me to spend my discretionary income on something more rewarding.
> 
> ...


"It's the principle of the matter!"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> "It's the principle of the matter!"


Gotta love all these principled people!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I don't want to out them yet. Maybe we can still work this out but then again, Idk how much pull they have with Vacheron. VC may not give a flip about either of us.
> 
> That's when social media comes in...


Your AD well might be stuck between a rock and a hard place through an action from VC beyond the AD's control IF the AD promptly refunds what you paid them AND the AD offers you some nice perk for being a long time customer.

I would also contact VC's customer service and make them aware you are a wealthy (OoO requirement) WIS who has significant influence over multiple other WIS. In fact say the word and I will never buy a VC, including one I was considering at an unnamed store where I live that is a VC authorized dealer.

If you need legal representation, I suggest Brother Sappie. Yes, I realize it's not his chosen field but think it's imperative that you choose a legal eagle who is sufficiently ruthless to adequately intimidate VC's customer service representative.

Actually JMAN had a similar experience as yours with a Rolex AD, who was somewhat slow in letting him know that they were no longer a Rolex AD and in refunding his money as promptly as they should have.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> "It's the principle of the matter!"


I didn't come out and say this to the lawyer; he anticipated what I was going to say and beat me to the punch! Not his first rodeo...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lawyer update:
> 
> *One guy counseled me to spend my discretionary income on something more rewarding.*
> 
> ...


So he's a Patek aficionado...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Gotta love all these principled people!


I work for the government, I'm not permitted to have principles.

_None of my own anyway..._

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I don't want to out them yet. Maybe we can still work this out but then again, Idk how much pull they have with Vacheron. VC may not give a flip about either of us.
> 
> *That's when social media comes in...*


Just tell them you are the infamous BSF from OoO, and are highly regarded in the watch collecting community.

That should have them shaking in their R.M. Williams...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> would gladly buy her a Himalayan
> View attachment 15865603


On the way to work today I passed two alligators that were run over by cars on the side the road. All I could think is dang those would make nice straps. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> agree 100%. Natalie Portman has high intrinsic and market values.


I find her a little egotistical. She only came back to Thor because she's becoming the new Thor. Very attractive though.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Just tell them you are the infamous BSF from OoO, and are highly regarded in the watch collecting community.
> 
> That should have them shaking in their R.M. Williams...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL, I wear R.M. Williams, very patriotic I am except when it comes to watches....


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you need to spend more time here... 😊
> 
> I paid for a blue Vacheron Overseas last year (in full) and now my AD is saying Vacheron can't deliver it at all. Ever. (A policy change of some sort) Gonna have a call with them later on this week to discuss options so we'll see what happens.
> 
> But lining up some legal help in case we need to get their attention; I might have to spend more than the cost of the watch but that's ok.





BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you need to spend more time here... 😊
> 
> I paid for a blue Vacheron Overseas last year (in full) and now my AD is saying Vacheron can't deliver it at all. Ever. (A policy change of some sort) Gonna have a call with them later on this week to discuss options so we'll see what happens.
> 
> But lining up some legal help in case we need to get their attention; I might have to spend more than the cost of the watch but that's ok.


Surely they will refund you in full, has VC discontinued that model? makes me Glad I am a simple Omega fan.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lawyer update:
> 
> One guy counseled me to spend my discretionary income on something more rewarding.
> 
> ...


I would look for a lawyer who is into watches. surely there is one here?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I would look for a lawyer who is into watches. surely there is one here?


There are at least a few, here!

I'm a transactional attorney, by trade, though (and merely an associate (but learning quickly!))


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Your AD well might be stuck between a rock and a hard place through an action from VC beyond the AD's control IF the AD promptly refunds what you paid them AND the AD offers you some nice perk for being a long time customer.


Yeah, they're at the mercy of Vacheron but they offered a refund or a choice of a black or silver 4500vs. Unfortunately I already have blue, black and silver VCOs, so that won't fly...



5959HH said:


> I would also contact VC's customer service and make them aware you are a wealthy (OoO requirement) WIS who has significant influence over multiple other WIS. In fact say the word and I will never buy a VC, including one I was considering at an unnamed store where I live that is a VC authorized dealer.


Let's see what happens but appreciate the thought!



5959HH said:


> If you need legal representation, I suggest Brother Sappie. Yes, I realize it's not his chosen field but think it's imperative that you choose a legal eagle who is sufficiently ruthless to adequately intimidate VC's customer service representative.


Love the idea of engaging Sappie but if we were to file a suit, I think my lawyer would have to be admitted to the CT or MA bar...

I think this might be above any customer service rep's pay grade but it can't hurt. May need to send the letter to the new VC NA CEO; they canned the old one a few weeks ago, I believe.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I find her a little egotistical. She only came back to Thor because she's becoming the new Thor. Very attractive though.


That's why Jenna is so special. I don't get the sense she's a prima donna. Willing to put big money on the exact opposite, in fact.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Surely they will refund you in full, has VC discontinued that model? makes me Glad I am a simple Omega fan.


They will absolutely refund my money; in fact, they can't wait to do so. I'm sure they don't want that open-ended liability hanging over their heads. Just my guess...

And no, the model is not discontinued but I get the sense they want to satisfy their strong non-US demand first.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Went here for dinner. It's steakhouse with two floors; the first floor is for business guys, the second floor is for couples on dates. Nothing ruins the romantic mood more than cavemen slobbering over barely cooked meat, so it makes a lot of sense to separate the two groups...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering around on a full stomach...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Went here for dinner. It's steakhouse with two floors; the first floor is for business guys, the second floor is for couples on dates. Nothing ruins the romantic mood more than cavemen slobbering over barely cooked meat, so it makes a lot of sense to separate the two groups...
> 
> View attachment 15866586


Club A?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> Club A?


Yup.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Anyone here own an SPB143? It's May and I'm getting my annual Seiko summer beater fever again. 62MAS has always been a fave of mine, this one is nicely inspired by it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Went here for dinner. It's steakhouse with two floors; the first floor is for business guys, the second floor is for couples on dates. Nothing ruins the romantic mood more than cavemen slobbering over barely cooked meat, so it makes a lot of sense to separate the two groups...
> 
> View attachment 15866586


Families with kids are shown the basement?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So he's a Patek aficionado...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


He might just be the man to help. Clearly BSF is a loyal brand ambassador so maybe he should take his collection of colourful APs to the nearest PP boutique and tell them that he's ready to try another brand, and ask them what they've got that's better than a blue AP 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> On the way to work today I passed two alligators that were run over by cars on the side the road. All I could think is dang those would make nice straps.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And...

[waits for new strap pictures...]

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Went here for dinner. It's steakhouse with two floors; the first floor is for business guys, the second floor is for couples on dates. Nothing ruins the romantic mood more than cavemen slobbering over barely cooked meat, so it makes a lot of sense to separate the two groups...
> 
> View attachment 15866586


I see you were on the "date" floor.

So, not there for a meeting with your lawyer then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> Anyone here own an SPB143? It's May and I'm getting my annual Seiko summer beater fever again. 62MAS has always been a fave of mine, this one is nicely inspired by it.


you dont want the SLA043?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I see you were on the "date" floor.
> 
> So, not there for a meeting with your lawyer then...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


unless the attorney's fees are being paid in kind?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I see you were on the "date" floor.
> 
> So, not there for a meeting with your lawyer then...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nope, I was there with my brother to celebrate our full vaccinations. The bathrooms were also on the second floor...

As I expected, he was underwhelmed with my blue AP chrono. "Oh, that's nice. What is it?" Oy...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

the quick release lug bars broke. Other than that the straps looks ok. Feels ok too.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pongster said:


> you dont want the SLA043?


Not going to spend $4,000 on a summer beater.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> Not going to spend $4,000 on a summer beater.


that's just a fraction of your rolex stash. 

i dont have the 043 myself. Just these three -


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

sportura said:


> Not going to spend $4,000 on a summer beater.


Oops! 😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Oops! 😅
> View attachment 15867089


Godfrey.

Well, not quite $4k.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Oops! 😅
> View attachment 15867089


And recently discontinued so maybe it's time to store it away until the market peaks! Just kidding.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Today, I'm gonna head back to the dealer with the polar E II. Just had to think it through after spending on a new PAM the same day. Maybe it'll still be avaiable. We'll see.
🤞


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> And recently discontinued so maybe it's time to store it away until the market peaks! Just kidding.


Yeah, I had to pull this one in from Florida. Gonna wear it though, but I'll not abuse it if possible.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> the quick release lug bars broke. Other than that the straps looks ok. Feels ok too.
> View attachment 15867050


Nice strap. I never did like the QR spring bars though because they often scratch the sides of the watch case between the lugs. I've always changed them over to the conventional type. Just my $.02. ymmv


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Nice strap. I never did like the QR spring bars though because they often scratch the sides of the watch case between the lugs. I've always changed them over to the conventional type. Just my $.02. ymmv


how do you deal with the opening? I think it causes the lug end of the strap to balloon somehow.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pongster said:


> that's just a fraction of your rolex stash.





















Every May or June I start thinking about getting new summer beaters as we've got a beach house and I don't wear my Rolexes in the sand. It's almost always a Seiko that I gravitate to. Last year I bought and lightly modded these two. Thinking that this year the SPB143 might be the choice.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Anyone here own an SPB143? It's May and I'm getting my annual Seiko summer beater fever again. 62MAS has always been a fave of mine, this one is nicely inspired by it.











Not exactly a beater but how about a SLA043 with a far more accurate 8L35 movement and steel similar to that used by Rolex?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> you dont want the SLA043?


#neverreadahead


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's why Jenna is so special. I don't get the sense she's a prima donna. Willing to put big money on the exact opposite, in fact.


Perhaps she is just a Master Thespian and listens closely to her PR folks?










While I agree she has little negative press and seems charming, you never can tell. Though the brits tend to be more down to earth with movie stardom and that whole scene in general.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

sportura said:


> Anyone here own an SPB143? It's May and I'm getting my annual Seiko summer beater fever again. 62MAS has always been a fave of mine, this one is nicely inspired by it.


You need to do a before and after summer beater photo collage so we can see just how much beating you do.

Could probably trigger all sorts of angst from the seiko crowd if you bashed the ever living **** out of the watch at the end


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> On the way to work today I passed two alligators that were run over by cars on the side the road. All I could think is dang those would make nice straps.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We call that "easy meat" 'round these parts!

Though if I saw a gator dead in the road here I'd suspect problems at the local zoo and start watching out for stray lions and elephants.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

sportura said:


> Anyone here own an SPB143? It's May and I'm getting my annual Seiko summer beater fever again. 62MAS has always been a fave of mine, this one is nicely inspired by it.


I had one for a about a week earlier this year. It looks and feels fantastic, but mine started gaining ~50+ SPD out of nowhere. Sent it to the dealer thinking it was magnetized, but they couldn't ever find the issue with the movement so I ended up with a refund. That being said, I'd definitely still have it if it weren't for the bad luck with my particular watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> how do you deal with the opening? I think it causes the lug end of the strap to balloon somehow.


Tbh, I've only had two brands to deal with in this situalion. Lum-Tec and Clockwork Synergy, and for both, the leather was thick and stiff (twss) enough for it to be a non-issue. Getting the QR bars out without elongating the release lever hole was the main challenge for me.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> You need to do a before and after summer beater photo collage so we can see just how much beating you do.
> 
> Could probably trigger all sorts of angst from the seiko crowd if you bashed the ever living **** out of the watch at the end







































That's the full Seiko Beater Collection. 7 watches in all, I tend to add a new one each year. Like all my watches, even my beaters don't get much damage. Years of Rolex wearing has trained my wrists to avoid all obstacles at all times.

Question is, do I need another?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Question is, do I need another?


You need one of those Recraft models. Could probably find one at Kohl's. I've seen them at my local PX.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

sportura said:


> That's the full Seiko Beater Collection. 7 watches in all, I tend to add a new one each year. Like all my watches, even my beaters don't get much damage. Years of Rolex wearing has trained my wrists to avoid all obstacles at all times.
> 
> *Question is, do I need another?*


You know the answer....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Tbh, I've only had two brands to deal with in this situalion. Lum-Tec and Clockwork Synergy, and for both, the leather was thick and stiff (twss) enough for it to be a non-issue. Getting the QR bars out without elongating the release lever hole was the main challenge for me.


in my case, the QR lever quickly popped out in one. And i had to cut it out in the other.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> That's the full Seiko Beater Collection. 7 watches in all, I tend to add a new one each year. Like all my watches, even my beaters don't get much damage. Years of Rolex wearing has trained my wrists to avoid all obstacles at all times.
> 
> Question is, do I need another?


the OoO answer is yes. In Filipino, yes is said as "OO".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Today, I'm gonna head back to the dealer with the polar E II. Just had to think it through after spending on a new PAM the same day. Maybe it'll still be avaiable. We'll see.
> 🤞


good luck bro


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> in my case, the QR lever quickly popped out in one. And i had to cut it out in the other.


I cut them as well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

sportura said:


> That's the full Seiko Beater Collection. 7 watches in all, I tend to add a new one each year. Like all my watches, even my beaters don't get much damage. Years of Rolex wearing has trained my wrists to avoid all obstacles at all times.
> 
> Question is, do I need another?


There's always the steel bezel model SPB185J1 for a different look. 42mm, 6R35...








...Just a thought.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> the OoO answer is yes. In Filipino, yes is said as "OO".


godfrey

check out the land tortoise


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> That's the full Seiko Beater Collection. 7 watches in all, I tend to add a new one each year. Like all my watches, even my beaters don't get much damage. Years of Rolex wearing has trained my wrists to avoid all obstacles at all times.
> 
> Question is, do I need another?


I still think you should beat on the Sub. You're never going to sell it, and there is pleasure in using it as intended (as a tool). And that you wear it and not worry about it is true "Man of Rolex" stuff.

But I know, we've gone down this path before.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> You need one of those Recraft models. Could probably find one at Kohl's. I've seen them at my local PX.


Those are kinda ugly.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Those are kinda ugly.


Never said they were attractive. 

I thought they're ugly-cool, but catch the light just right and the dials look like they came out of a gumball machine.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I still think you should beat on the Sub. You're never going to sell it, and there is pleasure in using it as intended (as a tool). And that you wear it and not worry about it is true "Man of Rolex" stuff.
> 
> But I know, we've gone down this path before.


CEO at my previous job wears his (25 year old?) Sub as his daily workhorse. It was his college graduation gift from his parents. Those who know watches and know the man as well respect the battle scars the watch shows.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

sportura said:


> Question is, do I need another?


Heck yeah! Maybe something really gaudy like an alpinist or florescent yellow full of lume!

I've been kicking around one of the Long Island watches with the lumed 1-12 bezel as a beater but hard to look past my legit seikos for this Franken (errr modded?) one.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

For anyone of interest... There's a boob and watch account on Instagram

It's beautiful





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> For anyone of interest... There's a boob and watch account on Instagram
> 
> It's beautiful
> 
> ...


Aren't you supposed to be working?

Wait... aren't _I_ supposed to be working...?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Aren't you supposed to be working?
> 
> Wait... aren't _I_ supposed to be working...?


Time between patients is for stocks and apparently boobies .
Currently also watching Doge Coin


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Currently also watching Doge Coin


HODL
apes together strong


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

delco714 said:


> For anyone of interest... There's a boob and watch account on Instagram
> 
> It's beautiful
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Seriously!😛👍


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> That's the full Seiko Beater Collection. 7 watches in all, I tend to add a new one each year. Like all my watches, even my beaters don't get much damage. Years of Rolex wearing has trained my wrists to avoid all obstacles at all times.
> 
> Question is, do I need another?


Instead of buying a Seiko beater that you wouldn't abuse anyhow, order a Sinn 856 from Watchbuys. Comes with a tegimented case (and SS bracelet if you go that route), copper sulfate capsule to protect the movement from moisture, and a fantastic SW300 Sinn modified movement.


























You could also buy a Sinn 556 although the enhanced features of the 856 are well worth the additional charge. Another option is the Sinn U50 if you want a diver that won't dwarf your wrist. Worthwhile checking out Watchbuys website.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Instead of buying a Seiko beater that you wouldn't abuse anyhow, order a Sinn 856 from Watchbuys. Comes with a tegimented case (and SS bracelet if you go that route), copper sulfate capsule to protect the movement from moisture, and a fantastic SW300 Sinn modified movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I've always had a thing for Seiko. Years ago I owned a 556 before I realized that it looked just like the Explorer and that became my second Rolex purchase, ever.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> I've been kicking around one of the Long Island watches with the lumed 1-12 bezel as a beater but hard to look past my legit seikos for this Franken (errr modded?) one.


I like Long Island Watches, I watch his videos, but Seiko knockoffs aren't my thing.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> You know the answer....












I think I do. It just looks so nice, especially off that bracelet. I'm trying to resist. It's not working.

The 62MAS is the reason I got the DJ41. If you think about it, it's really a Datejust with a dive bezel.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> For anyone of interest... There's a boob and watch account on Instagram
> 
> It's beautiful
> 
> ...


Nice find.

I still haven't found any watches...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> I think I do. It just looks so nice, especially off that bracelet. I'm trying to resist. It's not working.
> 
> The 62MAS is the reason I got the DJ41. If you think about it, it's really a Datejust with a dive bezel.


It's also pretty much a Black Bay. JS

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

sportura said:


> I think I do. It just looks so nice, especially off that bracelet. I'm trying to resist. It's not working.
> 
> The 62MAS is the reason I got the DJ41. If you think about it, it's really a Datejust with a dive bezel.


Welcome back buddy!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Nice find.
> 
> I still haven't found any watches...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hahaha


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Welcome back buddy!


Might say the same about you, dude.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> I think I do. It just looks so nice, especially off that bracelet. I'm trying to resist. It's not working.
> 
> The 62MAS is the reason I got the DJ41. If you think about it, it's really a Datejust with a dive bezel.


I like that 62MAS style. Do it!

Can't see the DJ w/ dive bezel thing though.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might say the same about you, dude.


I'm always around, just have to rub the lamp


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Nice find.
> 
> I still haven't found any watches...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Butt I can see one from here. Don't let the camouflage fool you. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Thanks, but I've always had a thing for Seiko. Years ago I owned a 556 before I realized that it looked just like the Explorer and that became my second Rolex purchase, ever.


I too have a thing for Seiko. If I'm looking for a Seiko beater I don't want to spend more than $500, preferably less. Not too long ago I bought a SPB151 "Willard" that was as I recall $1100 + sales tax. Decent watch with a 6R35 movement (I think) that I had tested with a timegrapher prior to purchase as any 6R series can be unpredictable.

I also have a SLA033 with the 8L35 movement that is as accurate as any Rolex I own (+2 seconds per day with no positional variance). The SPB151 was an impulse buy that I would just as soon undo. So, spending ~$1000 on a 62MAS is too expensive IMHO for a beater but not expensive enough to obtain the quality I like. Maybe applies in your case as well?

I also own a SLA043 that I paid just over $3000 preowned in pristine condition that also has the 8L35 movement. Runs +6 seconds per day with minimal positional variance. Not as accurate as my SLA033 but good enough.

So maybe if you're looking for a Seiko beater, see if Long Island Watches has a day/date King Seiko that comes with a sapphire crystal, or maybe Macy's has one on one of their sales, or maybe Topperjewelers?

Just a couple of my random thoughts&#8230;


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> I think I do. It just looks so nice, especially off that bracelet. I'm trying to resist. It's not working.
> 
> The 62MAS is the reason I got the DJ41. If you think about it, it's really a Datejust with a dive bezel.


If you like the 62MAS, then get the SLA043. The SLA037 has the nicer 8L55 movement but is $2000 more. Not sure it's worth it. To some but not to me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Today, I'm gonna head back to the dealer with the polar E II. Just had to think it through after spending on a new PAM the same day. Maybe it'll still be avaiable. We'll see.
> 🤞


Godfrey.

Well, just now got a return email 20 minutes after closing. They must have been hoping to sell it without any trade-in. Maybe be there when the doors open? I must decide. Just wasn't planning on it.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I too have a thing for Seiko. If I'm looking for a Seiko beater I don't want to spend more than $500, preferably less.


I agree with this. I was interested in that same watch as Sporty and was close to pulling the trigger until I spent a fair bit of time on the Seiko thread dedicated to that series of watches. Plenty of QC complaints from owners there...bezel, accuracy etc. Beautiful watch but all those dadgum quality issues make it a lottery trying to get a decent one.

I prefer to stick to the Turtle range....Seiko aint worth more of my money until they become a more reliable quality product. I think the brand is becoming overrated to some extent, and I often think I should toss them aside, but like Michael Corleone I keep getting drawn back in.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

After spending a week or so poring over this thread I came away with the conclusion that if I want a nice reliable quality piece around the 2-3K AUD mark, I want Swiss not Japanese.









Seiko Diver’s 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 /...


With Artem can you use the stock Seiko spring bar? It's a tight squeeze, but YES, you can use Seiko fatties with the Artem. It was the first thing I swapped out, with the buckle next. GREAT strap!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> Anyone here own an SPB143? It's May and I'm getting my annual Seiko summer beater fever again. 62MAS has always been a fave of mine, this one is nicely inspired by it.


You need to check it in-store and not rely on pics. I've checked it out a few times and I always thought that the bezel insert was a little too wide and made the watch look out of proportion.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Can't see the DJ w/ dive bezel thing though.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I too have a thing for Seiko. If I'm looking for a Seiko beater I don't want to spend more than $500, preferably less. Not too long ago I bought a SPB151 "Willard" that was as I recall $1100 + sales tax. Decent watch with a 6R35 movement (I think) that I had tested with a timegrapher prior to purchase as any 6R series can be unpredictable.
> 
> I also have a SLA033 with the 8L35 movement that is as accurate as any Rolex I own (+2 seconds per day with no positional variance). The SPB151 was an impulse buy that I would just as soon undo. So, spending ~$1000 on a 62MAS is too expensive IMHO for a beater but not expensive enough to obtain the quality I like. Maybe applies in your case as well?
> 
> ...












Good thoughts, but I own Rolex and I own Seiko and that's it. While I don't want to spend $1,100 for a beater, I know that it'll probably make me more happy than my SKX twins, and I don't wear my Spork at all, so I may sell all three and use that to fund the SPB143 and not look back.

I'm just really drawn to the grey sunburst dial, SKX bezel, and retro case.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Good thoughts, but I own Rolex and I own Seiko and that's it. While I don't want to spend $1,100 for a beater, I know that it'll probably make me more happy than my SKX twins, and I don't wear my Spork at all, so I may sell all three and use that to fund the SPB143 and not look back.
> 
> I'm just really drawn to the grey sunburst dial, SKX bezel, and retro case.


Hang onto the SKXes as they shoot up in value like doge and GME


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


>


Still no.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Hang onto the SKXes as they shoot up in value like doge and GME


The SKX destroys these MAS reissues. Ultimate beater with more charm that doesn't try and be something that it isn't.

The first series turtles have a similar vibe which is why I have 3.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I like this one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I like this one.


The Sea Urchin comes closest to a Rolex. I have a feeling that the Seiko designers draw inspiration from some Rolex models. Not as much as Pagani Design which uses the scanner....


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Merv said:


> After spending a week or so poring over this thread I came away with the conclusion that if I want a nice reliable quality piece around the 2-3K AUD mark, I want Swiss not Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to say about the quality of the products, but a Sydney dealer told me that he prefers to work with the Swiss than the Japanese as they are easier to deal with. He tried to become an Australian Orient dealer a few years ago and they fobbed him off after he flew to Japan to meet with the executives. They were not interested in the Australian market and told him that if Australians want to buy Orient watches they can buy though Singapore or Japan.

I found that off putting given my memories of the 70's was that Orient were hugely popular here, in fact I bought my wife (then GF) a ladies Orient for her birthday. She doesn't wear it anymore but I recently wound it and it still works. She has had it serviced once in 40 years.

This dealer recently became a dealer for Oris.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> Thanks, but I've always had a thing for Seiko. Years ago I owned a 556 before I realized that it looked just like the Explorer and that became my second Rolex purchase, ever.


Why not simply get a Seamaster Pro as beater and post post-summer pics to show the Omega fanboys what a Man of Rolex thinks of his beater. Run it over a few times with your Beamer to break it in before hitting the sand and waves.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dang. I just looked up and it’s starting to snow again!


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Butt I can see one from here. Don't let the camouflage fool you.
> View attachment 15868001


Hard proof that the Speedy is a true Moonwatch 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


>


There's your answer. Just pick up another DJ and mod it - now that would impress as a summer beater.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I like this one.


What's with the bezel?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hard proof that the Speedy is a true Moonwatch
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Touche'


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> What's with the bezel?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Second time zone.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Second time zone.


Godfrey.

Looks like it even works well for the 1\2 hour difference time zones due to the extra marks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Looks like it even works well for the 1\2 hour difference time zones due to the extra marks.


That Urchin is a bit of a mongrel.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's your answer. Just pick up another DJ and mod it - now that would impress as a summer beater.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Turn-O-Graph 41


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Second time zone.


Yup. Plus that one also has, I think, a very subtle gray tint to the bottom half. Enough to give it character but not enough to give the impression of a 24 hour daylight zone, which of course makes no goddamn sense on a 12 hour bezel but you see EVERYWHERE trying to emulate the GMT looks.

I personally don't see the point of a dive bezel on all these watches. Countdown timers like some Sinns are more practical for daily use IMHO and the 1-12 is nice for some travel.

The 1-6 one, no idea what that is for.

Regardless, tool watches should come with 2-3 different bezels.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang. I just looked up and it's starting to snow again!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood











Joys of living in Scandinavia


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Back OoOn topic?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Back OoOn topic?


They put that bezel on the new sandwich 300 and SOLD!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> They put that bezel on the new sandwich 300 and SOLD!


Which one of you thick wristed gorillas is gonna rock this bad boy?










Wonder if they will sell just the bracelet


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I'm breaking down. I am watching too many YouTube videos. I am too tempted. I have no self-control. I don't need another Seiko summer beater. I know this. But it doesn't matter.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

sportura said:


> I'm breaking down. I am watching too many YouTube videos. I am too tempted. I have no self-control. I don't need another Seiko summer beater. I know this. But it doesn't matter.


That is a great looking piece!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> I'm breaking down. I am watching too many YouTube videos. I am too tempted. I have no self-control. I don't need another Seiko summer beater. I know this. But it doesn't matter.


Turn
O
Graph


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> They put that bezel on the new sandwich 300 and SOLD!


I do like the bi-directional 12-hour gmt bezel over the diving bezel.

I think I need to see the sandwich version in person. I'm not sure if the sandwich numerals will be too small or not.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Which one of you thick wristed gorillas is gonna rock this bad boy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that earlier today. Who needs a GMT II with that on the wrist. I didn't notice if it had a compass on the other side?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> I'm breaking down. I am watching too many YouTube videos. I am too tempted. I have no self-control. I don't need another Seiko summer beater. I know this. But it doesn't matter.


I'm a sucker for grey dials but I've resisted so far.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sporty, I agree that you should consolidate your beater collection, though. And although I've argued that an SKX makes a great beater because it's easily replaceable, it's not as replaceable as it used to be, either.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I do like the bi-directional 12-hour gmt bezel over the diving bezel.
> 
> I think I need to see the sandwich version in person. I'm not sure if the sandwich numerals will be too small or not.


I'm also hoping to stop by my AD soon to see if they've got any of the new ones in stock.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Turn
> O
> Graph












Already
Owned
One

No Rolex is a beater. Seiko is the watch that takes the beating so the Rolex stays squeaky clean.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Sporty, I agree that you should consolidate your beater collection, though. And although I've argued that an SKX makes a great beater because it's easily replaceable, it's not as replaceable as it used to be, either.












I bought these last summer right after the announcement that they were discontinued. My prior 007 I had modded and gave to my son, so these two are staying stock and being rotated. And I love them, truly, but there is something about the SPB143 that speaks to me. Might be because I just got my No Date Sub and its closer to that? Not sure.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> Already
> Owned
> One
> 
> No Rolex is a beater. Seiko is the watch that takes the beating so the Rolex stays squeaky clean.


What about the Air King? It's definitely not a beater but an every day Rolex I'm thinking. I've been pretty tempted lately. I could see it as my only Rolex.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Which one of you thick wristed gorillas is gonna rock this bad boy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much chaos going on with that one. The only breitling I really dig is the Transocean day/date. Really sharp watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Which one of you thick wristed gorillas is gonna rock this bad boy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite like it.

A friend of mine had the predecessor in the late 90's


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Back OoOn topic?


There's a topic?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> There's a topic?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Guess nOoOt!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Already
> Owned
> One
> 
> No Rolex is a beater. Seiko is the watch that takes the beating so the Rolex stays squeaky clean.


I remember that one, and I wonder if the Seiko is subconsciously a blend of your grey DJ41 and the ol' ToG.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Which one of you thick wristed gorillas is gonna rock this bad boy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like they have brought back a new variant of the analog UTC module.

It was available to be sold separately and added to the bracelets or shortened straps for some of their watches in the past.

Was replaced by the copilot which was a digital variant...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Saw that earlier today. Who needs a GMT II with that on the wrist. I didn't notice if it had a compass on the other side?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I believe the idea was so that a pilot could still see UTC time on their watch without taking their watch hand off the controls to turn their wrist up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm in Turtle acquisition mode today.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

New turtle


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Perhaps she is just a Master Thespian and listens closely to her PR folks?
> 
> While I agree she has little negative press and seems charming, you never can tell. Though the brits tend to be more down to earth with movie stardom and that whole scene in general.


You're harshing my buzz, dude.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That looks like they have brought back a new variant of the analog UTC module.
> 
> It was available to be sold separately and added to the bracelets or shortened straps for some of their watches in the past.
> 
> ...


Or someone found a use for all those unsold ladies 28mm movements


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

AL9C1 said:


> What about the Air King? It's definitely not a beater but an every day Rolex I'm thinking. I've been pretty tempted lately. I could see it as my only Rolex.


I just can't treat any Rolex like a beater. I'd feel too responsible. It needs to be a cheap watch, under $1,000. This is the watch I wear hammering nails or building metal shelving.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> I just can't treat any Rolex like a beater. I'd feel too responsible. It needs to be a cheap watch, under $1,000. This is the watch I wear hammering nails or building metal shelving.


The G Shock is the only watch I use to do any physical labour including gym workouts.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> The G Shock is the only watch I use to do any physical labour including gym workouts.












I like mine too, and I try my hardest to wear mine in the most physical or potentially damaging situations, but often I find myself in my designated Seiko beater and don't have access to my G-Shock in that moment. I spend about 30 days per year at our beach home and I don't bring multiple watches with me, it's part of the relaxation, no-stress each morning.

When I'm lying on the beach is when I miss my Rolexes the most. So having a stainless steel automatic that has that Rolexish vibe is what makes me most happy. Couple of years ago when I got my BLRO, I got my SKX033 as my summer beater. This year with the newly acquired 124060, I'm feeling in the Sub mood. My summer watches are my Rolex surrogates.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Today's look at the preowned polar Explorer II ended in a pass. Condition just wasn't on par with the price. Maybe one of these will do for now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> I just can't treat any Rolex like a beater. I'd feel too responsible. It needs to be a cheap watch, under $1,000. This is the watch I wear hammering nails or building metal shelving.


I get you. But still, I think a sub would be a great cool beater. That's what I intend for my no-date because I figure I'll never sell it. I have worn it in rough-ish situations, but still haven't bashed it yet. It'll happen.

Actually I wear all my watches as if I'll never sell, or else I can't enjoy them.

Can't do the SKX thing. Outside my comfort zone. My real beating beaters are a Marathon and a Baby Tuna.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Today's look at the preowned polar Explorer II ended in a pass. Condition just wasn't on par with the price. Maybe one of these will do for now.


Ah, a Marathon. Coinkydink I was just thinking about mine!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> I just can't treat any Rolex like a beater. I'd feel too responsible. It needs to be a cheap watch, under $1,000. This is the watch I wear hammering nails or building metal shelving.


This 'un. It was my gym watch. Small, light, won't get in the way of whatever you're working on, wear it till it cracks open and then buy another.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, a Marathon. Coinkydink I was just thinking about mine!


I have the black GSAR all ready to go to a new home when I find a buyer, so I may as well replace it now. I like having one tritium tube watch on hand at all times. No use letting the extra bracelet go to waste either.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> New turtle


That was quick, the incubation time for turtle eggs is usually a couple of months.

Looks great on the NATO.

I certainly do not need another diver...

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Today's look at the preowned polar Explorer II ended in a pass. Condition just wasn't on par with the price. Maybe one of these will do for now.


The CEO of Marathon recently commented that the production was slow due to the dials. I haven't looked at their website. When I commented above about not needing another diver, I was thinking of this one as well.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, a Marathon. Coinkydink I was just thinking about mine!


That makes three of us. Side effect of the vaccine? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I have the black GSAR all ready to go to a new home when I find a buyer, so I may as well replace it now. I like having one tritium tube watch on hand at all times. No use letting the extra bracelet go to waste either.


I've never sold a watch but "swapping" a black for white would be a option. I could easily sell mine here but then I'd have to have Marathon send the Arctic one to someone in my family in the US and pick it up sometime in the future. For now, I'm on pause.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15870415


That's a nice Speedy and NATO combo.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> That's a nice Speedy and NATO combo.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Thanks bro

the NATO came with the watch. I prefer it to the leather.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15870415


What a beauty. Very nice. Would love a reverse panda to accompany my Speedy panda.

I was interested in the new Tudor reverse panda but the lumed circle hour markers make too many mini white circles surrounding the white sub dial circles. Way too busy for my liking.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> What a beauty. Very nice. Would love a reverse panda to accompany my Speedy panda.
> 
> I was interested in the new Tudor reverse panda but the lumed circle hour markers make too many mini white circles surrounding the white sub dial circles. Way too busy for my liking.


omega did a wonderful job on the subdials of this one


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> That was quick, the incubation time for turtle eggs is usually a couple of months.
> 
> Looks great on the NATO.
> 
> ...


Best of the three in my opinion.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Best of the three in my opinion.


You're not helping! Weather is finally above a few degrees so it's time to start thinking about summer.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> You're not helping! Weather is finally above a few degrees so it's time to start thinking about summer.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Get one my friend. The rest will pale into insignificance.

Use code Seiko20 to get a USD$20 discount at Gnomon watches.

PS I need to get you back for the Speedmaster.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> That makes three of us. Side effect of the vaccine?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Technically, it's not the vaccine itself; it's the nanochips that were injected with the vaccine. It's supposed send all the info back to the cloud but every so often, there's cross-talk among the chips and users...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Our daily Jenna contribution...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I thought this was effing brilliant. Absolutely inspired.






Otoh, Mrs. BSF was much less amused. Oops.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Brunch!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Back in the water










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Friends over for pizza...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Went and looked at Grand Seiko Spring Drives today. Drove 225 miles to see them. My thoughts are...😀👍


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Never been able to get into GS'...


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Pie looks good though!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Quiet night at home. No wandering.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Quiet night at home. No wandering.
> 
> View attachment 15871867


That's a nice bottle there!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> That's a nice bottle there!


Thanks! Actually met with Mrs. BSF's approval; she's not a fan of young cabs but I guess 20 years of bottle age did the trick. Had plenty of fruit left while the tannins were fully resolved. Yum.

Have the 2002 teed up next...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Quiet night at home. No wandering.
> 
> View attachment 15871867


How many subsections of the city are left before you give up on bumping into Jenna? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That's a nice bottle there!


I liked drinking grape juice when I was younger, never graduated up to the "real" stuff.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> How many subsections of the city are left before you give up on bumping into Jenna?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Give up?? Let's keep our eyes on the prize, man!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

It's a dark Mother's Day. RIP Tawny Kitaen. You will always have a special place in a whole lot of guy's hearts. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Omg, It's Sunday and I forgot about Tiffany!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Omg, It's Sunday and I forgot about Tiffany!
> 
> View attachment 15872617


Gf.

Here, let me make amends...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More wandering in the 'hood.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Didn't run into Jenna again but saw Audrey.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Didn't run into Jenna again but saw Audrey.
> 
> View attachment 15873150


Next to Mrs BT.... a classy lady.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> It's a dark Mother's Day. RIP Tawny Kitaen. You will always have a special place in a whole lot of guy's hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watched that music video more than once in high school. Gr 10 or 11. Good times. Still remember most of the words.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang. I just looked up and it's starting to snow again!
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I feel ya.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Next to Mrs BT.... a classy lady.


Nice to see you around here, BT.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Next to Mrs BT.... a classy lady.


This looks pretty classy to me.










Puffy sleeves notwithstanding...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice to see you around here, BT.


Better here than there if you know what I mean.

Mrs BT just ordered couple puffy sleeve blouses.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@5959HH - are you seeing what I'm seeing, that maybe people aren't getting vaxxed as rapidly as they were before? Or is it because more sites (at least in my state) are opening up and availability is a lot higher now?

Back when I got my J&J at the beginning of March, if you happened to find _any_ open slots on the state website, you jump on it or else it'd be gone by the time you refresh the page. Nowadays, depending on the location, they show most days with all open time slots.

I've developed a "use it or lose it" mentality thanks to all my government work, and I'm starting to want to go get a couple Pfizer shots just 'cuz they're easy to get.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> @5959HH - are you seeing what I'm seeing, that maybe people aren't getting vaxxed as rapidly as they were before? Or is it because more sites (at least in my state) are opening up and availability is a lot higher now?
> 
> Back when I got my J&J at the beginning of March, if you happened to find _any_ open slots on the state website, you jump on it or else it'd be gone by the time you refresh the page. Nowadays, depending on the location, they show most days with all open time slots.
> 
> ...


With the J&J shot you likely will have circulating antibodies for at least 6-12 months, if not longer, and would wait at least 6 months before getting the Pfizer shots. I'm not an epidemiologist but that's what I'd do. In reality I probably didn't really need both Pfizer shots since I'll would likely have circulating antibodies for at least 6-12 months from my nasty COVID infection. Maybe no shot at all? There's a great deal we don't know, including long term effects of the vaccines.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> With the J&J shot you likely will have circulating antibodies for at least 6-12 months, if not longer, *and would wait at least 6 months before getting the Pfizer shots.* I'm not an epidemiologist but that's what I'd do. In reality I probably didn't really need both Pfizer shots since I'll would likely have circulating antibodies for at least 6-12 months from my nasty COVID infection. Maybe no shot at all? There's a great deal we don't know, including long term effects of the vaccines.


That's probably what I'll do, and I need to stop being impatient. I'd put five bucks down that when we go to Walter Reed for our usual flu shots this fall, they'll have CV19 boosters (and possibly modified by then to better deal with the newer variants).


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> With the J&J shot you likely will have circulating antibodies for at least 6-12 months, if not longer, and would wait at least 6 months before getting the Pfizer shots. I'm not an epidemiologist but that's what I'd do. In reality I probably didn't really need both Pfizer shots since I'll would likely have circulating antibodies for at least 6-12 months from my nasty COVID infection. Maybe no shot at all? There's a great deal we don't know, including long term effects of the vaccines.


One of my concerns is the long term effects of these new vaccines but up against the known devastating short term effects the decision was a no brainier.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


I keep going back and looking at this first pic. You killed it with the diffuse light!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Better here than there if you know what I mean.
> 
> Mrs BT just ordered couple puffy sleeve blouses.


Betterthere makes OoO better here.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> It's a dark Mother's Day. RIP Tawny Kitaen. You will always have a special place in a whole lot of guy's hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa!

That's a shock. Not so old?

Her performance in Bachelor Party and Whitesnake videos put a smile on my face every time...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I keep going back and looking at this first pic. You killed it with the diffuse light!


Thanks mate. Overcast day in Sydney for Mother's Day.

And I know I have many black divers but his watch is such a great piece and I couldn't swap it for a Submariner.

It has a bit more pizzazz than your average Sub.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Love this pic of the new Seamaster 300


















Omega Vs. Glashütte Original: Luxury Dive Watches With A Hint Of Gold


✓ Diving for gold ✓ The Omega Seamaster 300 in Bronze Gold takes on the Glashütte Original SeaQ Panorama Date ✓ Two dive watches over €10K ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That is a cracking shot 👍


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> With the J&J shot you likely will have circulating antibodies for at least 6-12 months, if not longer, and would wait at least 6 months before getting the Pfizer shots. I'm not an epidemiologist but that's what I'd do. In reality I probably didn't really need both Pfizer shots since I'll would likely have circulating antibodies for at least 6-12 months from my nasty COVID infection. Maybe no shot at all? There's a great deal we don't know, including long term effects of the vaccines.


59, what do you think about this article? It piqued my interest...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 59, what do you think about this article? It piqued my interest...


Its interesting but they do gloss 9ver the simplicity bit.

"Perfection is the enemy of good enough" and we are seeing it with this vaccination program. Some of these mrna vacs have INCREDIBLE storage requirements that really make them non viable for long term annual use, especially outside of well off urban centers. We simply can't afford to do what we are doing every year.

So the 75% efficacy of the easy to admin vaccine really should trump the 95% efficacy of a hard to admin vaccine. 1 shot versus 2 is a no brainer as well.

Personally I'm still relying on my natural immunity that the brits have shown is as good as a vaccine, then i'll get a booster in the fall when they reformulate it.

I think older folks might benefit from the 2 shot vaccine, but younger folks probably just need 1 that can be done at the workplace or convenient areas like the flu shot (which only 40% of.people get, don't forget).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Its interesting but they do gloss 9ver the simplicity bit.
> 
> "Perfection is the enemy of good enough" and we are seeing it with this vaccination program. Some of these mrna vacs have INCREDIBLE storage requirements that really make them non viable for long term annual use, especially outside of well off urban centers. We simply can't afford to do what we are doing every year.
> 
> ...


But the question is, should you get the J&J _in addition _to the 2-shots vaccs? Thinking of belts and suspenders...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But the question is, should you get the J&J _in addition _to the 2-shots vaccs? Thinking of belts and suspenders...


Belts + suspenders = WTF! NO GO! DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!

'Course that's totally different from vaccines...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> "Perfection is the enemy of good enough" and we are seeing it with this vaccination program. Some of these mrna vacs have INCREDIBLE storage requirements that really make them non viable for long term annual use, especially outside of well off urban centers. We simply can't afford to do what we are doing every year.
> 
> So the 75% efficacy of the easy to admin vaccine really should trump the 95% efficacy of a hard to admin vaccine. 1 shot versus 2 is a no brainer as well.


These are definitely proper considerations, and they're why I was so frustrated with the temporary stoppage of J&J. The frequency of J&J complications was miniscule compared to the bad outcomes of actual infections, and the supply-distribution chain that can handle it was already in place.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Belts + suspenders = WTF! NO GO! DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!
> 
> 'Course that's totally different from vaccines...


Yeah, that's the problem; we just don't know enough to answer this question with any certainty...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, that's the problem; we just don't know enough to answer this question with any certainty...


Gf

However, I am certain about this.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But the question is, should you get the J&J _in addition _to the 2-shots vaccs? Thinking of belts and suspenders...


Allow me to respond pictorographically...

Good enough..









too much 









So there is a point of diminishing returns and you can certainly over work the immune system (OVER stimulation can lead to a paradoxical underresponse as well). So I don't think there is much value in stacking vaccines unless you did an antibody titer and for some reason didn't mount a response to a particular vaccine technology.

And just to complete the analogy

Just right!









So tonsummarize for those not seeing the pictures, 1 hit of a 2 hit vaccine, or maybe just the J&J or AZ is a dayc, the pfizer/Moderna is a platona, but loading up is rainbow territory


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> One of my concerns is the long term effects of these new vaccines but up against the known devastating short term effects the decision was a no brainier.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Exactly!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I’ve had two AZ, and have a Daytona Steel Ceramic, so your analogy is spot on.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 59, what do you think about this article? It piqued my interest...


It's an interesting concept, essentially addressing the question posed earlier by BSi. You might recall that he'd received a single J&J shot and wondered about going with two Pfizer shots. The rationale makes sense as the Pfizer is mRNA based unlike the J&J. Question is one or two Pfizer shots in 6-12 months? Maybe we'll have more data by then.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But the question is, should you get the J&J _in addition _to the 2-shots vaccs? Thinking of belts and suspenders...


Good question and a brighter mind than mine should weigh in. Offhand I would separate the two by 6-12 months but who knows the really answer? As Jason10mm said earlier "the enemy of good is better."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Allow me to respond pictorographically...
> 
> Good enough..
> 
> ...


Nice analogy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> I've had two AZ, and have a Daytona Steel Ceramic, so your analogy is spot on.


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sporty this one's for you


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

What's the purpose of clinical trials if you are just going to mix and match. I'm in the no thanks on that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> What's the purpose of clinical trials if you are just going to mix and match. I'm in the no thanks on that.


Great question.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> What's the purpose of clinical trials if you are just going to mix and match. I'm in the no thanks on that.


I was part of a trial last flu season, testing which version of the flu vaccine (or vaccines?) would be more effective. The only extra work they asked was for me to check in weekly thru a website that they texted to me.

I think now that it probably went bust because flu cases were nearly nonexistent, because I didn't get much of a chance to get sick.

Clinical trials are just that, a sample population for which they test a specific product and try to control for external variables over a predetermined length of time (am I close, @5959HH ?).

A longer-term _study_ is different, and tries to figure out if there are any common factors among people as they go on with their lives and either remain healthy or get sick. I figure by this time _next_ year, we'll have a better idea of what's going on with three general groups of people: Those who only used one type of vaccine for at least one or two rounds; Those who have mixed types; And those who still haven't been vaxxed.

But sticking with the recommended 6-month minimum wait means that hardly anyone rates a second round of shots yet, too. So, yeah, we're still in the early stages.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Getting somewhat used to this one although think runs little fast.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I was part of a trial last flu season, testing which version of the flu vaccine (or vaccines?) would be more effective. The only extra work they asked was for me to check in weekly thru a website that they texted to me.
> 
> I think now that it probably went bust because flu cases were nearly nonexistent, because I didn't get much of a chance to get sick.
> 
> ...


Well clinical trials have the 2 groups real and placebo.

Doubt much of anyone will follow mixed group of vaccines.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> One of my concerns is the long term effects of these new vaccines but up against the known devastating short term effects the decision was a no brainier.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


And my desire to travel guaranteed me either vaccine or Covid.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wine humor...

Mrs. BSF and I were invited to a wine tasting in the 'burbs and we asked the host whether there were any cabs at his local train station.

His reply: "No, just merlots."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wine humor...
> 
> Mrs. BSF and I were invited to a wine tasting in the 'burbs and we asked the host whether there were any cabs at his local train station.
> 
> ...


All the nuns were called to the sanctuary for an emergency meeting.

Mother Superior approached the lectern and, clutching a piece of paper, said to the gathered nuns: "Sisters&#8230; we have&#8230; a case of gonorrhea."

One of the nuns in the back whispered to her neighbor, "Oh thank God, I was getting sick of Zinfandel!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wine humor...
> 
> Mrs. BSF and I were invited to a wine tasting in the 'burbs and we asked the host whether there were any cabs at his local train station.
> 
> ...


I like merlot, but I will always remember this scene:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Friend's place tonight. Shared a bottle of E.Guigal La Mouline!

O. M. G.

Wasn't too bad, I must say.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Getting somewhat used to this one although think runs little fast.
> View attachment 15874875


At certain age, everything seems to speed up  Have you tried a demagnetiser - on the watch - of course.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wine humor...
> 
> Mrs. BSF and I were invited to a wine tasting in the 'burbs and we asked the host whether there were any cabs at his local train station.
> 
> ...


As a beer and whisky type of guy it took me a while but I finally got it


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I like merlot, but I will always remember this scene:
> View attachment 15874980


Love that movie. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> At certain age, everything seems to speed up  Have you tried a demagnetiser - on the watch - of course.


No but if this fcker is magnetized then there's a gas shortage.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Friend's place tonight. Shared a bottle of E.Guigal La Mouline!
> 
> O. M. G.
> 
> Wasn't too bad, I must say.


Who lives larger than you, Sap??


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Love that movie. One of my all time favorites.


I remember seeing it with my mom & dad. Mom hated it, saying, "The guys were being so stupid!" Dad and I were like, "Huh heh, yeah, they were, it was hilarious"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> No but if this fcker is magnetized then there's a gas shortage.
> 
> View attachment 15875400


The "almost" ultimate flex, but now IWC has upped the game with the super shock resistant 30,000 g movement. If you want to flex with this one it'll cost you CHF 80,000.

Run that by Mrs BT and then run before she answers 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> The "almost" ultimate flex, but now IWC has upped the game with the super shock resistant 30,000 g movement. If you want to flex with this one it'll cost you CHF 80,000.
> 
> Run that by Mrs BT and then run before she answers
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


News to me -- 




__





The Big Pilot’s Watch Shock Absorber XPL-044 SA/A | IWC Schaffhausen







www.iwc.com


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> No but if this fcker is magnetized then there's a gas shortage.
> 
> View attachment 15875400











^^^This should have you covered.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15876069
> 
> ^^^This should have you covered.


Thx and there is a gas shortage on the east coast.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

NYT article anyone see? Basically catching covid19 outside next to impossible.









A Misleading C.D.C. Number


We have a special edition of the newsletter on a misleading C.D.C. statistic.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> NYT article anyone see? Basically catching covid19 outside next to impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf Singapore...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> wtf Singapore...


So wearing mask outside a big waste of time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> So wearing mask outside a big waste of time.


Everything besides (maybe) football games and live concerts, yeah. MrsBS and I still wear ours from the car to the store just out of convenience (though mine tends to make my glasses fall off when I'm leaning over and loading groceries into the car).

Still bugs me that we spent so much money on surface cleaning when ventilation should've been the focus.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> NYT article anyone see? Basically catching Jenna outside next to impossible.


FIFY and besides, I knew that already....










Ask me if I'm gonna give up tho...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> So a big waste of time.


No need to rub it in, BT.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> News to me --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice that they've developed this clever innovation and all, and blows G-Shock out of the water, (Casio must be shaking with fear and trepidation), but do we really need it to be visible?

Makes the watch fugly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Nice that they've developed this clever innovation and all, and blows G-Shock out of the water, (Casio must be shaking with fear and trepidation), but do we really need it to be visible?
> 
> Makes the watch fugly...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Maybe later versions will hide it? The marketing team would've wanted it to be visible so they could show it off.

A catch would be hiding the shock pieces behind the dial, because the dial-and-movement unit is fully suspended.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I saw_ Wrath of Man_ with Jason Statham last night and it was a ton of fun. The director, Guy Ritchie, kept it interesting by hopping back and forth in time to tell the story. Lots of "Ah, so _that's_ what he was getting at..." moments.

They also spent a quarter of the film's budget on bullets! Think _John Wick_...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Everything besides (maybe) football games and live concerts, yeah. MrsBS and I still wear ours from the car to the store just out of convenience (though mine tends to make my glasses fall off when I'm leaning over and loading groceries into the car).
> 
> Still bugs me that we spent so much money on surface cleaning when ventilation should've been the focus.


I don't bother any more.

Next shoe to fall..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No need to rub it in, BT.


That's my job....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

H


BarracksSi said:


> Everything besides (maybe) football games and live concerts, yeah. MrsBS and I still wear ours from the car to the store just out of convenience (though mine tends to make my glasses fall off when I'm leaning over and loading groceries into the car).
> 
> Still bugs me that we spent so much money on surface cleaning when ventilation should've been the focus.


Mmm did I post my ball cap with mask?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I saw_ Wrath of Man_ with Jason Statham last night and it was a ton of fun. The director, Guy Ritchie, kept it interesting by hopping back and forth in time to tell the story. Lots of "Ah, so _that's_ what he was getting at..." moments.
> 
> They also spent a quarter of the film's budget on bullets! Think _John Wick_...


Big fan of Jason Statham.

I also have Tenet in my queue of movies to see. I saw it just hit HBO Max or one of those.

Also&#8230; it's Tuesday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> *Big fan of Jason Statham.*
> 
> I also have Tenet in my queue of movies to see. I saw it just hit HBO Max or one of those.
> 
> Also&#8230; it's Tuesday!


This thread needs more pics.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Mmm did I post my ball cap with mask?


I don't think so. I don't know how you're making me laugh - probably because I'm trying to picture a ballcap with a mask on the bill. ?

I still wear them mainly for two reasons (well, three): MrsBS wears hers so I don't want to be the guy who publicly disagrees with the spouse; I don't want to have to explain myself to random strangers (we're barely coming off a third wave here); and I still don't want to experiment with how sick I might get.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Love that movie. One of my all time favorites.


And I was drinking wine while watching it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think so. I don't know how you're making me laugh - probably because I'm trying to picture a ballcap with a mask on the bill. ?
> 
> I still wear them mainly for two reasons (well, three): MrsBS wears hers so I don't want to be the guy who publicly disagrees with the spouse; I don't want to have to explain myself to random strangers (we're barely coming off a third wave here); and I still don't want to experiment with how sick I might get.


I posted pic


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Thx and there is a gas shortage on the east coast.


I remember well gas lines 1972 and 1973.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> So wearing mask outside a big waste of time.


I never wear a mask outside and haven't for months. If any concern just maintain 10-12 feet of distance from others.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> And I was drinking wine while watching it.


I'm _always_ drinking wine when watching _any_ movie.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I remember well gas lines 1972 and 1973.


Actually 1974 worst


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I never wear a mask outside and haven't for months. If any concern just maintain 10-12 feet of distance from others.


Good advice forever!

Course that article probably helps explain no giant surges from outside protests. OTH drinking partying and kissing a different story.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, you guys seeing the gas crunch hit yet?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Actually 1974 worst


Yup. Not many chemical engineering graduates wanted to join Big Oil back then either...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Incoming.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sporty, this is for you.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

That's quite a nice box.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

New black dial 2021 Skydweller with Jubilee bracelet for sale on DavidSW. ONLY $30,575!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> New black dial 2021 Skydweller with Jubilee bracelet for sale on DavidSW. ONLY $30,575!


At that price I might grab two.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I posted pic


Ah, I see it now. I think I remember it from before, how the mask hooks to the buttons. Those might solve my glasses-falling-off problem.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> New black dial 2021 Skydweller with Jubilee bracelet for sale on DavidSW. ONLY $30,575!


Insane. Oyster model was at a local shop for $22k a couple months ago.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Prospex? What's that? I've never owned a Prospex. That's the nicest Seiko owners manual I've ever had too.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> At that price I might grab two.


Blue will be +$5k.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh when will I ever learn, keeping it civil but some guy on the Rolex forums is claiming his Orient Mako is as good as an Omega Seamaster on yet another discussion on waiting lists. We all know that any watch keeps time but there is a ton of difference between a Seamaster Pro with 300m WR, Ceramic dial and bezel with white enamelling and a 35 jewel coaxial movement to a cheap Orient. It's not even Orient Star quality. 

I also think Orient only offer 1 year warranty compared to Omega's 5 year warranty? I actually have owned several Orients and recently gifted my Orient 60th Anniversary to my son when I decided to buy a different 60th birthday present.

Yes by all means compare Orient to Seiko but seriously to Omega and Rolex?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, you guys seeing the gas crunch hit yet?


Yes... Mrs BT sounded alarm quickly... Full up BUT we are having to spilt duties with gkids. Daughter in st. Barth.. Son daughter sick so gotta keep them filled. Like 70s first wave is everyone filling tanks then 2nd wave topping off. I topped off tonight since I'm heading other way tomorrow. Course my 6 month supply at barn not tapped.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, I see it now. I think I remember it from before, how the mask hooks to the buttons. Those might solve my glasses-falling-off problem.


Jeans waist studs at Wal mart.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Oh when will I ever learn, keeping it civil but some guy on the Rolex forums is claiming his Orient Mako is as good as an Omega Seamaster on yet another discussion on waiting lists. We all know that any watch keeps time but there is a ton of difference between a Seamaster Pro with 300m WR, Ceramic dial and bezel with white enamelling and a 35 jewel coaxial movement to a cheap Orient. It's not even Orient Star quality.
> 
> I also think Orient only offer 1 year warranty compared to Omega's 5 year warranty? I actually have owned several Orients and recently gifted my Orient 60th Anniversary to my son when I decided to buy a different 60th birthday present.
> 
> Yes by all means compare Orient to Seiko but seriously to Omega and Rolex?


Don't rise to the bait.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

sportura said:


> Prospex? What's that? I've never owned a Prospex. That's the nicest Seiko owners manual I've ever had too.


Prospex is Seiko speak for Professional divers. They are ISO certified for diving I believe. the 6R35 movement is Seiko's middle of the road movement, used in some of their mid-tier watches such as Sumo's etc. Some models are overpriced because they emulate MMs or Willards, particularly down under where every Seiko is overpriced.

Great general use divers though if you get one without a misaligned bezel.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Don't rise to the bait.


Good advice, I won't. I think I need to follow Sporty's advice and take the piss.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Great general use divers though if you get one without a misaligned bezel.


More with than without


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Prospex? What's that? I've never owned a Prospex. That's the nicest Seiko owners manual I've ever had too.


SPB143?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Welcome my new Seiko Summer Beater, the SPB143. Great throwback inspiration from the 62MAS yet modern and durable at the same time.

Stepping up from the customary $275 SKX to the $1,200 SPB is quite a leap. The finishing, attention to detail, and balance are all terrific. The bracelet is also the first from Seiko I would actually wear (if I rolled that way).

A welcomed addition to the collection, and a beater quality more befitting a Man Of Rolex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Oh when will I ever learn, keeping it civil but some guy on the Rolex forums is claiming his Orient Mako is as good as an Omega Seamaster on yet another discussion on waiting lists. We all know that any watch keeps time but there is a ton of difference between a Seamaster Pro with 300m WR, Ceramic dial and bezel with white enamelling and a 35 jewel coaxial movement to a cheap Orient. It's not even Orient Star quality.
> 
> I also think Orient only offer 1 year warranty compared to Omega's 5 year warranty? I actually have owned several Orients and recently gifted my Orient 60th Anniversary to my son when I decided to buy a different 60th birthday present.
> 
> Yes by all means compare Orient to Seiko but seriously to Omega and Rolex?


Best to avoid even discussing your take on the situation. Of course you're quite correct. Right now I'm attempting to resist buying the recently introduced Seamaster 300 that I need like I need three cheeks.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Prospex is Seiko speak for Professional divers. They are ISO certified for diving I believe. the 6R35 movement is Seiko's middle of the road movement, used in some of their mid-tier watches such as Sumo's etc. Some models are overpriced because they emulate MMs or Willards, particularly down under where every Seiko is overpriced.
> 
> Great general use divers though if you get one without a misaligned bezel.


Misaligned bezel guarantees authenticity your watch is a Seiko and not counterfeit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Welcome my new Seiko Summer Beater, the SPB143. Great throwback inspiration from the 62MAS yet modern and durable at the same time.
> 
> Stepping up from the customary $275 SKX to the $1,200 SPB is quite a leap. The finishing, attention to detail, and balance are all terrific. The bracelet is also the first from Seiko I would actually wear (if I rolled that way).
> 
> A welcomed addition to the collection, and a beater quality more befitting a Man Of Rolex.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Misaligned bezel guarantees authenticity your watch is a Seiko and not counterfeit.


True dat.. I got some heimdallr with proper bezel alignment..
Pfft, losers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> And I was drinking wine while watching it.


I try to drink soju when watching Korean crime dramas on Netflix.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I try to drink soju when watching Korean crime dramas on Netflix.


Which one? We're working our way thru Vincenzo and Sisyphus in between study crunches.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I had to drop out of Sisyphus, too slow, too many time jumps, and just kinda dull.

Heard Vincenzo was good.

Jupiters Legacy ain't half bad though.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

sportura said:


> Welcome my new Seiko Summer Beater, the SPB143. Great throwback inspiration from the 62MAS yet modern and durable at the same time.
> 
> Stepping up from the customary $275 SKX to the $1,200 SPB is quite a leap. The finishing, attention to detail, and balance are all terrific. The bracelet is also the first from Seiko I would actually wear (if I rolled that way).
> 
> A welcomed addition to the collection, and a beater quality more befitting a Man Of Rolex.


Nice! Congrats!!

Mind offering thoughts after some time on the wrist? I am debating between the SPB and a Halios Fairwind


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Which one? We're working our way thru Vincenzo and Sisyphus in between study crunches.


Finished Stranger. Just finished episode 10 of Sisyphus. More bullets and less Soju in Sisyphus.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> I had to drop out of Sisyphus, too slow, too many time jumps, and just kinda dull.
> 
> Heard Vincenzo was good.
> 
> Jupiters Legacy ain't half bad though.


Had to power through the first part of Sisyphus before I got into a groove with it.

Such overwrought drama these Koreans are into, eh?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> Welcome my new Seiko Summer Beater, the SPB143. Great throwback inspiration from the 62MAS yet modern and durable at the same time.
> 
> Stepping up from the customary $275 SKX to the $1,200 SPB is quite a leap. The finishing, attention to detail, and balance are all terrific. The bracelet is also the first from Seiko I would actually wear (if I rolled that way).
> 
> A welcomed addition to the collection, and a beater quality more befitting a Man Of Rolex.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> I had to drop out of Sisyphus, too slow, too many time jumps, and just kinda dull.
> 
> Heard Vincenzo was good.
> 
> Jupiters Legacy ain't half bad though.


Saw the trailer for Jupiter's Legacy. Looks like good emphasis on serious character development, but then they come out with the silly outfits! 

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Mediocre said:


> Nice! Congrats!!
> 
> Mind offering thoughts after some time on the wrist? I am debating between the SPB and a Halios Fairwind


Thanks! It's only been a day, and I have to do an A/B comparison with my SKX's, but it's easy to say this is the best Seiko I've ever worn specific to weight, balance, comfort, and finishing. And I'm surprised how much I like the stainless bezel and how it plays with the light in a completely different way than traditional aluminum. Just incredible.

I'll write up something detailed tomorrow.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I never wear a mask outside and haven't for months. If any concern just maintain 10-12 feet of distance from others.


I've managed to only wear a mask twice: once when I was helping my son move to Stockholm (his girlfriend's grandmother gave me a mask) and once when I got vaccinated.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I've reached a new level of WIS addiction; two incomings on the same day.

I've been heavily infected with Turtle fever. SRP775 arrived this morning (wow it's a nice piece for the price) and SRP773 due to arrive this afternoon.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> I've reached a new level of WIS addiction; two incomings on the same day.
> 
> I've been heavily infected with Turtle fever. SRP775 arrived this morning (wow it's a nice piece for the price) and SRP773 due to arrive this afternoon.
> 
> ...


It's a stunning piece the 775. I love the bezel insert especially on that watch. In certain light it looks bronze. The turtle is the quintessential Seiko. I love my three.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Talking about Seiko I think these Seiko 5's are top watches for the price. I may get the blue one.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

All this talk of Seiko!

Switched up for the evening. Photo upon returning from a chill night with some friends in Koreatown


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Didn't end up getting two watches in one day....773 meant to come today but now pushed back to tomorrow. Bloody AUST Post.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Had to power through the first part of Sisyphus before I got into a groove with it.
> 
> Such overwrought drama these Koreans are into, eh?


They ain't the only ones!

It's the style of show these days. Build up some ridiculously elaborate backstory/mythology, drop the viewer right into the middle of it, and then parcel out the lore bit by bit via endless flashbacks.

The problem is that the flashback story (flashforward in sisyphis' case) is usually 5x as interesting as the current story, so you just want more of that.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Nice! Congrats!!
> 
> Mind offering thoughts after some time on the wrist? I am debating between the SPB and a Halios Fairwind


Halios, all the way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I saw_ Wrath of Man_ with Jason Statham last night and it was a ton of fun. The director, Guy Ritchie, kept it interesting by hopping back and forth in time to tell the story. Lots of "Ah, so _that's_ what he was getting at..." moments.
> 
> They also spent a quarter of the film's budget on bullets! Think _John Wick_...


The real star of John Wick was his Boss 429...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Prospex is Seiko speak for Professional divers. They are ISO certified for diving I believe.


If I'm not mistaken, Prospex is Seiko's contraction for "professional specifications."


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I had to drop out of Sisyphus, too slow, too many time jumps, and just kinda dull.
> 
> Heard Vincenzo was good.
> 
> Jupiters Legacy ain't half bad though.


My kids were watching that last night.

I caught it about half way through the first episode, started lost and confused, and stayed that way through the next episode as well...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> All this talk of Seiko!
> 
> Switched up for the evening. Photo upon returning from a chill night with some friends in Koreatown


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> The real star of John Wick was his Boss 429...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


My vote goes to "Jimmy." I thought he stole the show.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> It's a stunning piece the 775. I love the bezel insert especially on that watch. In certain light it looks bronze. The turtle is the quintessential Seiko. I love my three.


I have a PADI Turtle that I wear mostly on an Uncle Seiko GL831 or on a Strapcode jubilee SS bracelet that's the best of all my beaters and reasonably accurate as well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Had to power through the first part of Sisyphus before I got into a groove with it.
> 
> *Such overwrought drama these Koreans are into, eh?*


That's no kidding. Can't believe I find myself laughing at a big fight where they're swinging baseball bats.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Thanks! It's only been a day, and I have to do an A/B comparison with my SKX's, but it's easy to say this is the best Seiko I've ever worn specific to weight, balance, comfort, and finishing. And I'm surprised how much I like the stainless bezel and how it plays with the light in a completely different way than traditional aluminum. Just incredible.
> 
> I'll write up something detailed tomorrow.


More balanced and comfortable than the rounded-river-rock SKX? This I gotta see...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Mediocre said:


> Nice! Congrats!!
> Mind offering thoughts after some time on the wrist? I am debating between the SPB and a Halios Fairwind





BarracksSi said:


> More balanced and comfortable than the rounded-river-rock SKX? This I gotta see...
















































So here's a side-by-side of the SPB143 and SKX007.

The SPB143 is noticeably smaller, lighter, more tapered, sits lower, has better balance, and uses a narrower 20mm strap. All that added up makes it more comfortable to wear. The 143 is a smaller watch and has all the advantage of size and weight.

The perpendicular side walls of the case means less overhang on the wrist. The lack of crown guards, same thing, makes the case narrower. Less metal means lighter weight. Lower case/bezel leads to a lower center of gravity and means the 143 sits better than the 007 so it doesn't flop around at all, the 143 hugs the wrist whereas the 007 sits on top of it. When comparing the two on a NATO it was quite clear. Same for the matching Uncle Seiko waffles.

The dials are very different and that makes a huge overall impact. Not just the sunburst vs. matte conversation, but the issue of focus. There is balance in the 143's stick dial and stick hands, very easy to read, the dial markers don't compete with the bezel and there is no chapter ring so you can focus on the bezel as a separate entity. With the 007 its the exact opposite. The dial markers are very dominant and the chapter ring is very dominant, it has a day and date window, it makes the bezel insert almost disappear.

And then there is the refinement. Compared to the 007, the 143's price is very obvious- brushed and polished case finishing, highly chiseled chamfers, coin edge bezel, stainless steel bezel insert, crown detail, crown turning smoothness, the fact that you can wind it by crown, 70 hour power reserve, metal framed lume plots, sunburst dial, etc. The bracelet (which I don't wear) is of significantly higher quality too. The 007 is a nice inexpensive watch that succeeds on value. The 143 is a moderately priced watch that succeeds on refinement.

I love them both, I'll wear them both, but to me the SPB143 is where a Rolex owner goes when he graduates from the SKX007. If you can take your beater budget up to $1K, its where you should be.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> The SPB143 is noticeably smaller, lighter, more tapered, sits lower, has better balance, and uses a narrower 20mm strap. All that added up makes it more comfortable to wear. The 143 is a smaller watch and has all the advantage of size and weight.


This was unexpected for sure. I already felt that the SKX 0020 case was nice and compact, but this sounds good for the 143.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> So here's a side-by-side of the SPB143 and SKX007.
> 
> The SPB143 is noticeably smaller, lighter, more tapered, sits lower, has better balance, and uses a narrower 20mm strap. All that added up makes it more comfortable to wear. The 143 is a smaller watch and has all the advantage of size and weight.
> 
> ...


Great job, Sporty.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

sportura said:


> So here's a side-by-side of the SPB143 and SKX007.
> 
> The SPB143 is noticeably smaller, lighter, more tapered, sits lower, has better balance, and uses a narrower 20mm strap. All that added up makes it more comfortable to wear. The 143 is a smaller watch and has all the advantage of size and weight.
> 
> ...


Great write up, a very genuine THANK YOU! This is a good reminder that you know Seiko as well as Rolex


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Warning: Proud uncle bragging ahead...

Just heard that my nephew got promoted to CFO at a UK fintech firm after being hired for a different gig there just a few months ago. I think someone just remembered he was a CFO at a Fortune 100 company in the US...

And the kid is just 29 years old!

Color me mega-proud!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread needs more IWCs.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering in the hood again...










Never knew handmade cosmetics needed such high security... It must be a drug front.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

You would think that Bezos has enough money to get the sign fixed...










Ole indeed...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Yes... Mrs BT sounded alarm quickly... Full up BUT we are having to spilt duties with gkids. Daughter in st. Barth.. Son daughter sick so gotta keep them filled. Like 70s first wave is everyone filling tanks then 2nd wave topping off. I topped off tonight since I'm heading other way tomorrow. Course my 6 month supply at barn not tapped.


Filled up last week and am good for a month. WFH FTW.

Though I guess I need to go to the office tomorrow. That's three gallons.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> So here's a side-by-side of the SPB143 and SKX007.
> 
> The SPB143 is noticeably smaller, lighter, more tapered, sits lower, has better balance, and uses a narrower 20mm strap. All that added up makes it more comfortable to wear. The 143 is a smaller watch and has all the advantage of size and weight.
> 
> ...


Nice write up and suspect the SPB143 might be the best of the mid-tier Seiko's for the reasons you just gave. Have you timed yours to the atomic clock to check for accuracy which is my main concern with virtually all of the 6R Seiko movements?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Warning: Proud uncle bragging ahead...
> 
> Just heard that my nephew got promoted to CFO at a UK fintech firm after being hired for a different gig there just a few months ago. I think someone just remembered he was a CFO at a Fortune 100 company in the US...
> 
> ...


I just hope he remembers all his OoO "uncles" when it is time to celebrate with rolexi for everyone 

And if he is in the UK now maybe he can land a certain Jenna....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In the office


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

sportura said:


> I love them both, I'll wear them both, but to me the SPB143 is where a Rolex owner goes when he graduates from the SKX007. * If you can take your beater budget up to $1K, its where you should be.*


Seems like the $1000ish market would be tough for Seiko. There you have Sinn and Damasko, each with far more technology, as well as lots of micros giving more artistic flair and a sense of personalization. It's not until you get to the Grand Seikos that I feel Seiko regains the crown at its price.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I just hope he remembers all his OoO "uncles" when it is time to celebrate with rolexi for everyone
> 
> And if he is in the UK now maybe he can land a certain Jenna....


As it so happens, he's a WIS too. We have matching IWC LPP Pilots...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Nice write up and suspect the SPB143 might be the best of the mid-tier Seiko's for the reasons you just gave. Have you timed yours to the atomic clock to check for accuracy which is my main concern with virtually all of the 6R Seiko movements?


Yes, I did. The first day of use and overnight with the watch resting on its side it ran fast and was +15 seconds. Last night with the watch lying flat on its caseback it was much better +1 second. Since I picked it up and put it on 6 hours ago, it's +3 seconds.

So on average, if I let it sit overnight flat on its caseback, I think I'll wind up +9 seconds per day. That's pretty good considering Seiko publishes -15/+25 for the 6R.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> Seems like the $1000ish market would be tough for Seiko. There you have Sinn and Damasko, each with far more technology, as well as lots of micros giving more artistic flair and a sense of personalization. It's not until you get to the Grand Seikos that I feel Seiko regains the crown at its price.


Neither Sinn nor Damasko have that vintage 62MAS vibe and the lengthy legacy that Seiko does. While I'm sure they make some nice watches, there's something about Seiko and summer that just resonates with a lot of people, myself included.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Grey dial on grey NATO is giving me all sorts of happy vibes. Monochromatic theme will look great with all the bright summer colors, bathing suits, sneakers, etc.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

sportura said:


> Grey dial on grey NATO is giving me all sorts of happy vibes. Monochromatic theme will look great with all the bright summer colors, bathing suits, sneakers, etc.


Dayum, that is nice.

Might have to flip my Willard and get one...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> So here's a side-by-side of the SPB143 and SKX007.
> 
> The SPB143 is noticeably smaller, lighter, more tapered, sits lower, has better balance, and uses a narrower 20mm strap. All that added up makes it more comfortable to wear. The 143 is a smaller watch and has all the advantage of size and weight.
> 
> ...


Nice write up. Ever thought of going into advertising, or maybe starting off slow with watch reviews?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Warning: Proud uncle bragging ahead...
> 
> Just heard that my nephew got promoted to CFO at a UK fintech firm after being hired for a different gig there just a few months ago. I think someone just remembered he was a CFO at a Fortune 100 company in the US...
> 
> ...


I knew what UFO was but had to Google CFO.

Wow. Only question is will he be able to get a VC to celebrate the promotion?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs more IWCs.
> 
> View attachment 15877874


I posted an IWC hint yesterday trying to get BT to flex big time 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You would think that Bezos has enough money to get the sign fixed...
> 
> View attachment 15877891
> 
> ...


Isn't that what fans seem to be chanting at Spanish football games?

ole ole ole ole ole






LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I posted an IWC hint yesterday trying to get BT to flex big time
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Say what?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I knew what UFO was but had to Google CFO.
> 
> Wow. Only question is will he be able to get a VC to celebrate the promotion?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Not if he's relying on me to get it for him! He might have a better shot with Mav...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Filled up last week and am good for a month. WFH FTW.
> 
> Though I guess I need to go to the office tomorrow. That's three gallons.


Well then you have situation like today... Had to drive 75 miles 1 way to babysit sick granddaughter. Son moved to sorta new job, daughter in law teacher (wake county can't hire enough and no subs), Mrs BT handling other set so on road at 5am.

@Bsf on return today, all gas stations now out.

Oh and the gdad gig the best.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Gas still remains as it was over the weekend here for now. Don't need any issues though as regular (Ford) car is in the shop waiting on a part, and I'm driving the gas pig Challenger SRT Hemi right now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Well then you have situation like today... Had to drive 75 miles 1 way to babysit sick granddaughter. Son moved to sorta new job, daughter in law teacher (wake county can't hire enough and no subs), Mrs BT handling other set so on road at 5am.
> 
> @Bsf on return today, all gas stations now out.
> 
> Oh and the gdad gig the best.


Local news here are saying the same about local gas stations being out. I don't know if I want to even bother going near a gas station until I actually "need" it later this month or next because I don't think it'll take that long to get the system resolved.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> I had to drop out of Sisyphus, too slow, too many time jumps, and just kinda dull.
> 
> Heard Vincenzo was good.
> 
> Jupiters Legacy ain't half bad though.


I liked Jupiters Legacy, but the acting was a little clunky.

Haven't heard of the other two shows.


BigSeikoFan said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Prospex is Seiko's contraction for "professional specifications."


I believe so, just was not sure of the contraction


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@Pete26

This one is for you


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> @Pete26
> 
> This one is for you


Guess I could've kept that as my beater watch


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15878608


Digging the strap!

I think these Submersibles are going to be discontinued totally soon! My 959 is no longer on the Panerai website and this model, along with the matte black bezel are shown as "limited availability"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Local news here are saying the same about local gas stations being out. I don't know if I want to even bother going near a gas station until I actually "need" it later this month or next because I don't think it'll take that long to get the system resolved.


GF

Told y'all.





Cyber Incident and Operational Response | Colonial Pipeline Company







cpcyberresponse.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Told y'all.
> 
> ...


So who paid the ransom? Or was it just a trick to drive up gas prices?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> So who paid the ransom? Or was it just a trick to drive up gas prices?


Doubt it's a trick (never trusted gas prices anyway), and I haven't heard about whether the ransom got paid (if it all).

Also funny to watch Floridians panic-hoard gas even though the pipeline doesn't serve Florida. 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Digging the strap!
> 
> I think these Submersibles are going to be discontinued totally soon! My 959 is no longer on the Panerai website and this model, along with the matte black bezel are shown as "limited availability"


Hmm. I'd be surprised if discontinued, but anything's possible. It will be interesting to see.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

sportura said:


> Grey dial on grey NATO is giving me all sorts of happy vibes. Monochromatic theme will look great with all the bright summer colors, bathing suits, sneakers, etc.


Summer can go light too (SPB191).

I've worn this new Ti model on the trails for just about two weeks now and I am really happy with it! I don't even know it's there. Steady -3spd.

I am also a fan of the 143 ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dinner at an outdoor French bistro.




























Mrs. BSF really liked her crab salad. My French onion soup with beef shank was tres yummy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More wandering before dinner.










The Public Theater: home to _A Chorus Line_ before it opened up on Broadway.

And right across the street from _Blue Man Group_ (still running).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More wandering before dinner.
> 
> View attachment 15878806
> 
> ...


Gf.

The Public Theater was also home to a little show called _Hamilton._


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> The Public Theater was also home to a little show called _Hamilton._


Gf 2.

Which reminds me of an awesome video where the Hamilton cast sang the finale from _A Chorus Line_ to commemorate the latter's 40th anniversary.

It was too too cool.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dinner at an outdoor French bistro.
> 
> View attachment 15878796
> 
> ...


Was wondering how you knew French then I saw the soup.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Had an Erika incoming yesterday and today but....wonder if it's the gas or lack there of?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf 2.
> 
> Which reminds me of an awesome video where the Hamilton cast sang the finale from _A Chorus Line_ to commemorate the latter's 40th anniversary.
> 
> It was too too cool.


Watching it now. That's great, it really is.

I got to see a show of the revival of _A Chorus Line_ and I was floored. No idea why I never tried to watch it before, but I'm glad the first time I saw it was in person.

Possibly better, though, was the documentary they filmed about putting together the revival called _Every Little Step_. The original musical was a sort of documentary of Broadway, right - so it was fascinating to watch it play out in real life.

Free (with ads) for now:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Grey dial on grey NATO is giving me all sorts of happy vibes. Monochromatic theme will look great with all the bright summer colors, bathing suits, sneakers, etc.


I have NATO's but haven't really used them thus far.

























Here's my SPB151 Willard on a 20mm Uncle Seiko GL831 which is the most comfortable strap I've ever used. I'm really hard pressed to call this a beater watch. It came with a nice SS bracelet which I've never sized. Probably would have gotten the SPB143 rather than this one if it the SPB143 had been available at the time. I did have this one hooked up to a timegrapher prior to buying it as the 6R35 movement can be a hit or a miss and this one is reasonably accurate but not even close to the 8L35's I've owned.

























This is my PADI Turtle on a 22mm Uncle Seiko GL831 short strap. This is my true beater watch I cherry picked at Macy's a couple of years ago. You can see the chapter ring misalignment that guarantees its authenticity!

















Sporty my closing advice to you is order a 20mm Uncle Seiko GL831 that will trump the OEM strap on your SPB143. Unfortunately it doesn't come in a short in 20mm, only 22mm.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Sporty my closing advice to you is order a 20mm Uncle Seiko GL831 that will trump the OEM strap on your SPB143. Unfortunately it doesn't come in a short in 20mm, only 22mm.


Thanks 59! I'll look at that strap.

As for NATO's, they're fun as a changeup, but not really convenient or comfortable in the long run. They look great though.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Men of OOO:

I am giving strong consideration to trying an Erika's Original style elastic strap for my new Seiko but I've got one important question for those who have used them:

I want that hook/loop/buckle contraption smack dab at the bottom of my wrist, right on the underside, and not creeping up the side of my wrist where I can see it all the time.

In many videos I'm seeing people wearing them this way and I'm wondering if its because they aren't setting it up properly or if they have wrists that are the wrong size or if its just the way it is with these things.

Any experts in elastic Erika's style straps here to can help? Can these straps be configured to have that hardware smack dab dead center at the bottom of the wrist? Thanks.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


>


Is it weird that I don't hate that&#8230;?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Say what?


You posted the specs of your Damasko and I posted that if You really wanna flex you should buy the new IWC tested to 30,000 g. Of course they cost about 80,000 and are limiting production to 10/yr, so you might have to get on another waiting list.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Gas still remains as it was over the weekend here for now. Don't need any issues though as regular (Ford) car is in the shop waiting on a part, and I'm driving the gas pig Challenger SRT Hemi right now.


Trying to read into between the lines. Are you guys having gas shortages?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Told y'all.
> 
> ...


NRA

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Polish out those center links and please repost 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> Men of OOO:
> 
> I am giving strong consideration to trying an Erika's Original style elastic strap for my new Seiko but I've got one important question for those who have used them:
> 
> ...


An OoO in-house expert on Erikas - hmmm who could that be 

@Betterthere

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

My blue turtle arrived today and loving the classy look of the dark blue. Gonna flip the PADI and stick with 773 and 775 as a pretty classy no-nonsense pair of Turtles.

I sized the blue earlier....first time dealing with pin and collar bracelet since PADI 5 years ago. I remembered what a pain it was then, but after fiddling with 12 o'clock side for ages I breezed through 6 o'clock side.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Welcome to whatever today's holiday is










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Men of OOO:
> 
> I am giving strong consideration to trying an Erika's Original style elastic strap for my new Seiko but I've got one important question for those who have used them:
> 
> ...


BT is the OoO expert on Erika although he orders his as two piece straps rather than underneath the watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> My blue turtle arrived today and loving the classy look of the dark blue. Gonna flip the PADI and stick with 773 and 775 as a pretty classy no-nonsense pair of Turtles.
> 
> I sized the blue earlier....first time dealing with pin and collar bracelet since PADI 5 years ago. I remembered what a pain it was then, but after fiddling with 12 o'clock side for ages I breezed through 6 o'clock side.
> 
> ...


#nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Haven't seen Jenna much lately...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Thanks 59! I'll look at that strap.
> 
> As for NATO's, they're fun as a changeup, but not really convenient or comfortable in the long run. They look great though.











The Classic GL831 Rubber Diver Strap (19/20/21/22mm)


Arguably the greatest (and most comfortable) diver strap Seiko ever made was the GL-831. It was the stock strap that came with the 6306 and 6309 divers, as well as H558 "Arnie" and the 7548 quartz diver, among others. Fans have been raving about them for decades. Today they are hard to find...




www.uncleseiko.com





Here's the link to what is his most user friendly rubber strap.









STANDARD 2.5mm Fat Boy Spring Bars (19/20/22mm)


Uncle's notes This is for 2.5mm fat boy standard spring bars. The 19mm are reproductions made to the exact specifications of Seiko's spring bars for the 6105 Diver. These are also without the collars. The 20mm and 22mm ones are also 2.5mm thick with 1.1mm tips but have the additional feature...




www.uncleseiko.com





Not a bad idea to order an extra set of 20mm springbars although his straps come with one set.









Spring Bar Tool


Uncle's notes For a while, customers have been asking for a sturdy and dependable Spring Bar tool to use with their awesome Uncle Seiko straps. I finally got around to it, and I am quite pleased to say that this is one of the best tools I have ever used. It is a heavy duty, high quality...




www.uncleseiko.com





This travel springbar tool is not bad either.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


>


Didn't realize at first what you did.

Is this a "Mullet"?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Haven't seen Jenna much lately...
> 
> View attachment 15879646


That green top said "Chroma-key" today for some reason. First-ever attempt:


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

sportura said:


> Men of OOO:
> 
> I am giving strong consideration to trying an Erika's Original style elastic strap for my new Seiko but I've got one important question for those who have used them:
> 
> ...


Yes - not a problem, you can position the hook/loop/buckle contraption anywhere you want including smack dab in the middle.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> BT is the OoO expert on Erika although he orders his as two piece straps rather than underneath the watch.


Interesting. Are they as comfortable that way?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> Yes - not a problem, you can position the hook/loop/buckle contraption anywhere you want including smack dab in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 15879772


Perfect. Is there a trick to it? Just a matter of how much/little material you put north of the lugs when pinning it under the springbar?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> That green top said "Chroma-key" today for some reason. First-ever attempt:
> View attachment 15879668


Nice! Looks better than the original dress.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

sportura said:


> Perfect. Is there a trick to it? Just a matter of how much/little material you put north of the lugs when pinning it under the springbar?


Yep, and also when buying the strap you can specify your wrist size for best fit.

Erika makes very comfortable straps, I own three of them


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

sportura said:


> Interesting. Are they as comfortable that way?


BT will have to answer that but the strap is quite thin, approx. 1.1mm and since it is a "one-pass" (as opposed to most NATO strap "two-pass") it does not add a lot of bulk under the watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Didn't realize at first what you did.
> 
> Is this a "Mullet"?


Haha, now I see it!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice! Looks better than the original dress.
> 
> View attachment 15879799


The more interesting question is can he take it off?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> Yep, and also when buying the strap you can specify your wrist size for best fit.
> 
> Erika makes very comfortable straps, I own three of them


Are they all the same type? Can you recommend one construction over another?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

sportura said:


> Are they all the same type? Can you recommend one construction over another?


I have two of the "Original" - one with yellow stitching, one with orange. Both are for my Doxas Subs.

I also have one "Vintage" with red stitching for my Blancpain fifty fathoms bathyscaphe.

I prefer the "Vintage" one since it made of a softer material


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Didn't realize at first what you did.
> 
> Is this a "Mullet"?


Haha. It hurts my eyes.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Interesting. Are they as comfortable that way?


Thus far I've only ordered one standard Erika strap and haven't used it for awhile, actually since I sold my Seiko MM300. The standard Erika did a fantastic job of balancing the heavy watch head. In fact the Erika was the only strap that did a good job of balancing the thick watch case, at least for me. BT will be the one to answer your questions regarding the two piece Erika's.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15880005


I must be getting old -- I like this basic style a lot now. I know, I know, I've got my dad's watch that fills the same role and runs just fine, but for some reason I keep wanting my own.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A leftover from yesterday's wandering.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I must be getting old -- I like this basic style a lot now. I know, I know, I've got my dad's watch that fills the same role and runs just fine, but for some reason I keep wanting my own.


I get it. Couldn't pass up this 15 year old like new in EVERY way piece. Numbered LE, 699 pieces made.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> I get it. Couldn't pass up this 15 year old like new in EVERY way piece. Numbered LE, less than 700 made.


Godfrey.

The white Omega box is a little yellowish though....But it seems to better match the gold that way.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15880005


So many design cues from the early Constellations.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> I get it. Couldn't pass up this 15 year old like new in EVERY way piece. Numbered LE, 699 pieces made.


If you squint (and take off your glasses and look through wax paper), these two have a similar aesthetic --


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Trying to read into between the lines. Are you guys having gas shortages?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Just don't have any in eastern NC atm.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> If you squint (and take off your glasses and look through wax paper), these two have a similar aesthetic --
> View attachment 15880134


I squirted soo hard that I only saw darkness, and THEN I saw the light. Nope couldn't see any similarities, the light was due to opening my eyes.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I squirted soo hard that I only saw darkness, and THEN I saw the light. Nope couldn't see any similarities, the light was due to opening my eyes.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Need to smoke more, mannnn


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Just don't have any in eastern NC atm.


We've got plenty at just over 7 dollars a gallon. Let me know if you want me to send you a tank to top off your 6 mo supply.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hey Sporty...

Erika... The key to getting the hardware under the wrist...

On the 1 piece it's important to specify wrist size correctly and length of watch . If it's too long as many pictured are the extra length causes it to have to be high on wrist.

2 piece as it's called resulted from my request to Erika for a strap that did not run under the head. She does not allow from website but you can send email. I will post an example. Again here getting the measurements right will allow hardware underneath. Course too short and even with elastic could be hard to pull over hand.

Jorgenl was correct on the feel of the straps but choosing color is number 1, striping, finish thread and hardware finish.

My wrist is an old 7.25 inches ie starting to shrink, and a 2 piece where hardware fit under the wrist was: [email protected]



> > > 2 piece
> > > Short side 30mm
> > > long side 160mm
> > > Black ops
> > > ...


So that resulted in this fit









Here's pics of 2 piece






















In this pic, the short side is that bottom part 30mm is about all you can do there so it's the long part to get right size.

And the 1 piece


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> We've got plenty at just over 7 dollars a gallon. Let me know if you want me to send you a tank to top off your 6 mo supply.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


How's electric car sales over there?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Thus far I've only ordered one standard Erika strap and haven't used it for awhile, actually since I sold my Seiko MM300. The standard Erika did a fantastic job of balancing the heavy watch head. In fact the Erika was the only strap that did a good job of balancing the thick watch case, at least for me. BT will be the one to answer your questions regarding the two piece Erika's.





Betterthere said:


> Hey Sporty...
> 
> Erika... The key to getting the hardware under the wrist...
> 
> ...


This is great stuff, I'll look into her designs and place an Erika's order. Much obliged, gents.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

So today I received a new strap from BluShark, my favorite NATO supplier, and it's their Pajama Strap. Elastic, single pass, super comfy, really nice hardware.

Over the years my nylon NATO's have just become uncomfortable to me and I like this strap because it gives that NATO look but none of that nylon scratching and digging.

Methinks its a keeper. Going to order an Erika's next.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

sportura said:


> This is great stuff, I'll look into her designs and place an Erika's order. Much obliged, gents.


What's your wrist size and the lug to lug on that seiko (looks good btw)?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> What's your wrist size and the lug to lug on that seiko (looks good btw)?


Almost the same as yours, 7.20. SPB143 is 40.5mm wide, 13.7mm thick, and 46.5mm lug-to-lug. Significantly smaller and lighter than the SXK's I've bought over the decades. Very pleased with it as an easy-wear Summer beater- though at $1K I feel a little strange calling it that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

sportura said:


> Almost the same as yours, 7.20. SPB143 is 40.5mm wide, 13.7mm thick, and 46.5mm lug-to-lug. Significantly smaller and lighter than the SXK's I've bought over the decades. Very pleased with it as an easy-wear Summer beater- though at $1K I feel a little strange calling it that.


Ok the Sinn is 49mm L2L so 2.5mm (strap longer that is)and my wrist at most 1.25mm bigger but probably a wash... So 160mm might just work. Those 2 piece are around $100 these days but imo worth it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> This is great stuff, I'll look into her designs and place an Erika's order. Much obliged, gents.


Also order an Uncle Seiko 20mm GL831, extra set of Seiko fat bars and his travel springbar tool to carry with you when you change between Erika and the US GL831.


































I just installed my Erika MN strap using only the fingernail of my index finger to compress the springbar tip and slide into position. It will be self evident to you exactly how to adjust the tightness of the strap and location of the hardware underneath your wrist. When I ordered my strap I only needed to give Erika my wrist measurement for a perfect fit.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> So today I received a new strap from BluShark, my favorite NATO supplier, and it's their Pajama Strap. Elastic, single pass, super comfy, really nice hardware.
> 
> Over the years my nylon NATO's have just become uncomfortable to me and I like this strap because it gives that NATO look but none of that nylon scratching and digging.
> 
> Methinks its a keeper. Going to order an Erika's next.


Oh dammit I just noticed the drilled lugs...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh dammit I just noticed the drilled lugs...


I'm not one to gush over anything not made by The Crown, but its like Seiko pulled together some watch enthusiasts made a big list, and gave us exactly what we wanted. Take a 62MAS, imagine it 50 years in the future, size, weight, legibility, balance, give it all the features that a watch fan would value, and throw it out there without much fanfare. It really hits all the buttons.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> I'm not one to gush over anything not made by The Crown, but its like Seiko pulled together some watch enthusiasts made a big list, and gave us exactly what we wanted. Take a 62MAS, imagine it 50 years in the future, size, weight, legibility, balance, give it all the features that a watch fan would value, and throw it out there without much fanfare. It really hits all the buttons.


I don't have a springbar tool anymore. The one that came with my Garmin broke and I never bothered to find a replacement, and the tiny screwdrivers I have kinda suck. I would have more fun with my SKX if I could just get that danged fat bar out of the lugs; got a NATO that fits fine. I've had half a mind to ask a watchmaker or machinist someday to drill some holes in them, too.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> How's electric car sales over there?


Not too surprising, electric cars are becoming more and more popular. But I wouldn't rely on one if I had to travel far on a cold winter day. My son hopes to get a Tesla this summer.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Lot of Erika's talk...
























Just get the right size. You'll be fine.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Can any of the bros attest to how well the elasticity is retained over time? Does it stay tight or start to loosen out like cheap underwear?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> I'm not one to gush over anything not made by The Crown, but its like Seiko pulled together some watch enthusiasts made a big list, and gave us exactly what we wanted. Take a 62MAS, imagine it 50 years in the future, size, weight, legibility, balance, give it all the features that a watch fan would value, and throw it out there without much fanfare. It really hits all the buttons.







































If you want to consider a 62MAS that clicks all of the boxes consider the SLA043 that is a huge upgrade from the SPB143. I was able to buy this one in pristine condition for slightly over $3K.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Can any of the bros attest to how well the elasticity is retained over time? Does it stay tight or start to loosen out like cheap underwear?


Good question ....I don't know


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> Good question ....I don't know


Thanks, much appreciated. ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Thanks, much appreciated. ?


My pleasure, I knew I could be of value


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Question anyone here ever order a Ming ?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> Question anyone here ever order a Ming ?


Good question... I don't know


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Good question... I don't know


Thanks Merv appreciate the transparency


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> Thanks Merv appreciate the transparency


Your happiness is all that matters.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> Thanks, much appreciated.


I don't know either but think Erika's should hold up very well over time. BT?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> Question anyone here ever order a Ming ?


When I said earlier that I don't know who's ordered one I did that for comedy purposes. The fact of the matter is that I do know.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> When I said earlier that I don't know who's ordered one I did that for comedy purposes. The fact of the matter is that I do know.


So you know someone who knows someone that ordered a Ming ...any insights


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

manofrolex said:


> So you know someone who knows someone that ordered a Ming ...any insights


Pongster?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> So you know someone who knows someone that ordered a Ming ...any insights


Pongster is your go-to guy here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Can any of the bros attest to how well the elasticity is retained over time? Does it stay tight or start to loosen out like cheap underwear?


Stays tight like a young... Nvr mind


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Stays tight like a young... Nvr mind


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Btw erika has a limited supply of solid dark green webbing. It's not on her web site.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


>


Least that's my memory of 45 years ago.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@BigSeikoFan now where r u?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Btw erika has a limited supply of solid dark green webbing. It's not on her web site.


Does she make a plain battleship grey strap? I don't want multiple colors or stripes, not having much luck on the website.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan now where r u?


Still without a blue VC Overseas but the AD may put in a good word with a buddy at the boutique. My boutique guy tried to tell me to get one last Dec through him but I didn't listen....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> Does she make a plain battleship grey strap? I don't want multiple colors or stripes, not having much luck on the website.


Sporty, I'm stalking you.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sporty, I'm stalking you.
> 
> View attachment 15880951


That's a really nice mall watch. Does it come in blue?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi, gents. Hope all is well. Glad to see Sporty is back (though I followed him religiously on Reddit).

I cannot wait until July. I'll finally be able to relax and post again. 2021 is killing me.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

manofrolex said:


> So you know someone who knows someone that ordered a Ming ...any insights


I did. And then flipped it for a nice profit. Any Qs?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I don't know either but think Erika's should hold up very well over time. BT?


The older versions would see the sides kind of go in a bit of a u-shape before. Not sure if this has been fixed.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

yngrshr said:


> Hi, gents. Hope all is well. Glad to see Sporty is back (though I followed him religiously on Reddit).


I'm not going anywhere. Reddit is very cool. Where I'll get 3 likes for a post on WUS, I'll get 200 on Reddit. The community is enormous. And the guys in circlejerk? It's like OOO on steroids. So much fun.



yngrshr said:


> I cannot wait until July. I'll finally be able to relax and post again. 2021 is killing me.


Hang in there. It's a few weeks away.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

sportura said:


> I'm not going anywhere. Reddit is very cool. Where I'll get 3 likes for a post on WUS, I'll get 200 on Reddit. The community is enormous. And the guys in circlejerk? It's like OOO on steroids. So much fun.
> 
> Hang in there. It's a few weeks away.


WCJ is the single best watch forum on the planet and you've been an excellent participant AND foil, there. It's a blast.

And on the July thing, I am just hoping this year pays off. We lost a guy and I took over all his work. I expect his bonus next year. I am not asking for his salary. But just his $50K bonus (on top of mine). I think that's fair. My company saves $140K in that scenario whereas I am now doing the work of 2 people (and crushing it).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> I did. And then flipped it for a nice profit. Any Qs?


Was it any good ?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

manofrolex said:


> Was it any good ?


Yeah. Gorgeous piece. Would buy another for sure. But I made $1,500 or so. That trumped the prettiness!

Either way, I would totally buy another Ming. Great customer service, too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> The older versions would see the sides kind of go in a bit of a u-shape before. Not sure if this has been fixed.


She changed material.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.

Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.

Not really sure what else to do since she's being treated by MSK (about the best group of cancer docs around).

I'm 34 and I lost all of my grandparents quite young. I was hoping that would mean God/fate would gift me more time with my own parents as some sort of compensation. So, I've not been doing overly well mentally all things considered.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

sportura said:


> Does she make a plain battleship grey strap? I don't want multiple colors or stripes, not having much luck on the website.


I'll send her a note and ask. I usually get a reply within a day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Prayers for sure.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


Hey bro I'm praying 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. I was weighing whether to ask or not. It’s an odd feeling. 

Positive thought in general I think is important.

I feel like I’ve been three steps from a mental breakdown the past few months.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear this.
Hope your mom gets well taken care of . Prayers w you and your family .
Hang in there


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Thanks guys. I was weighing whether to ask or not. It's an odd feeling.
> 
> Positive thought in general I think is important.
> 
> I feel like I've been three steps from a mental breakdown the past few months.


Never hurts to reach out. We might not know what to say (I never feel like I do) but just remember that you're not alone.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Thanks guys. I was weighing whether to ask or not. It's an odd feeling.
> 
> Positive thought in general I think is important.
> 
> I feel like I've been three steps from a mental breakdown the past few months.


All strength to you bro. Lean on your wife and support network and check in here every now and then to take your mind off things.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Merv said:


> All strength to you bro. Lean on your wife and support network and check in here every now and then to take your mind off things.


My wife is such a rock. I am truly blessed there, Merv.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


We're sending her our best wishes and keeping her in our thoughts. Stay strong.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

manofrolex said:


> Very sorry to hear this.
> Hope your mom gets well taken care of . Prayers w you and your family .
> Hang in there


Weirdly the chemo would have worked better had she been genetically predisposed to this form of cancer. Odd how the lack of genetic predisposition is somehow a negative, now.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We're sending her our best wishes and keeping her in our thoughts. Stay strong.


Thanks much my friend.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Thanks guys. I was weighing whether to ask or not. It's an odd feeling.
> 
> Positive thought in general I think is important.
> 
> I feel like I've been three steps from a mental breakdown the past few months.


Dude, you're among your Bros here. No worries about asking. We're here and we'll be here.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Never hurts to reach out. We might not know what to say (I never feel like I do) but just remember that you're not alone.


I think the thing that blows my mind is the feeling of mortality. I hoped to get into my 40s before I had that weigh on me.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you're among your Bros here. No worries about asking. We're here and we'll be here.


Thanks. Oddly, I had like flat out ignored some folks who reached out.

Why?

I didn't know how to say thanks.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I was in a zoom meeting yesterday with around 100 people from work with topic being mental health and well being. One of the themes related to the roller coaster of emotions being experienced through Covid and there were some pretty sad stories being shared from colleagues. I didn't get the chance but was keen to share the whole build up to Watches and Wonders, 50th anniversary of Exp 2 and the feeling of emptiness I was left with afterwards.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> I was in a zoom meeting yesterday with around 100 people from work with topic being mental health and well being. One of the themes related to the roller coaster of emotions being experienced through Covid and there were some pretty sad stories being shared from colleagues. I didn't get the chance but was keen to share the whole build up to Watches and Wonders, 50th anniversary of Exp 2 and the feeling of emptiness I was left with afterwards.


Love it , I know not everyone appreciates that type of humor but I sure as hell do


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Merv said:


> I was in a zoom meeting yesterday with around 100 people from work with topic being mental health and well being. One of the themes related to the roller coaster of emotions being experienced through Covid and there were some pretty sad stories being shared from colleagues. I didn't get the chance but was keen to share the whole build up to Watches and Wonders, 50th anniversary of Exp 2 and the feeling of emptiness I was left with afterwards.


RIP EXP2


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> Love it , I know not everyone appreciates that type of humor but I sure as hell do


I was actually touched by some of the stories being shared. They had a psychiatrist running it and she seemed to be spewing forth fairly mundane stuff but the real value was listening to other's stories. I did briefly think 'imagine if I started talking about luxury watches and my gripes'....but I'm not a savage bro lol...I have a modicum of decorum, at times.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear that news. Ovarian cancer is a really bad disease. My heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Very sorry to hear that news. Ovarian cancer is a really bad disease. My heartfelt sympathy.


Thanks so much 59. She's in great hands. Just hoping the positive thinking, prayers, and well wishes can supplement treatment a bit.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


Of course, prayers for your mother! There is absolutely no need to apologize for anything. Be with your family


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Gotta couple of rubber straps en route for these puppies. So much affordable fun with the Turtles, loving these.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this y-guy. Thoughts with you. Cancer can go F itself.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Thanks guys. I was weighing whether to ask or not. It's an odd feeling.
> 
> Positive thought in general I think is important.
> 
> I feel like I've been three steps from a mental breakdown the past few months.


Yup. Stay strong. She needs you strong.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that. Prayers are with you mom and family. Hang in there, things will get better. 🙏🏻
Friend's dad diagnosed a couple years back, still doing good with treatment.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> So wearing mask outside a big waste of time.


maybe to protect against a direct hit by a covid laden projectile.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I had to drop out of Sisyphus, too slow, too many time jumps, and just kinda dull.
> 
> Heard Vincenzo was good.
> 
> Jupiters Legacy ain't half bad though.


finished both vincenzo and jupiter. Some nice watches in vincenzo.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Can any of the bros attest to how well the elasticity is retained over time? Does it stay tight or start to loosen out like cheap underwear?


Good morning. First cup of coffee, are we still discussing Erika?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Question anyone here ever order a Ming ?


Too hyped and hard to get ATM. I listened to a podcast of the CEO a year or so ago and I wasn't impressed. He's totally focused on the design, which is ok, but I'm also interested in the engine inside the case.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Stays tight like a young... Nvr mind


nra

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> maybe to protect against a direct hit by a covid laden projectile.


When that happens, should I spit or...💦


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> Does she make a plain battleship grey strap? I don't want multiple colors or stripes, not having much luck on the website.


If you want to try out different colours before committing to the original maybe look at CheapestNatos in Stockholm. They have an Erika's knockoff.









Cheap watch straps and watch band replacement


The biggest collection of top quality NATO straps, leather NATO straps, zulu straps, NATO watch bands, leather NATO watch bands zulu watch bands




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Thanks. Oddly, I had like flat out ignored some folks who reached out.
> 
> Why?
> 
> I didn't know how to say thanks.


Having experienced the loss of my youngest, there are no words and often the less said the better: my personal opinion. Don't worry about replying to your friends, they know.

Stay strong.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Had to power through the first part of Sisyphus before I got into a groove with it.
> 
> Such overwrought drama these Koreans are into, eh?


vincenzo had a great start but didnt like how it developed in the end. Powered thru to the finish just to see how it ends.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> vincenzo had a great start but didnt like how it developed in the end. Powered thru to the finish just to see how it ends.


Wife just started on Vincenzo, she seems to enjoy it so please no spoilers 😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Pongster?


i havent bro and while i find it interesting (nice dials for sure), i have other things in mind. Like this one -


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> Pongster is your go-to guy here.


only for the girls. Not for the guys.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Stays tight like a young... Nvr mind


bettertight?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan now where r u?


wandering around


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> Hi, gents. Hope all is well. Glad to see Sporty is back (though I followed him religiously on Reddit).
> 
> I cannot wait until July. I'll finally be able to relax and post again. 2021 is killing me.


what's happening in july?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


sad to hear that bro. Praying for your mom.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Good morning. First cup of coffee, are we still discussing Erika?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


BT said Erika is tight


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Too hyped and hard to get ATM. I listened to a podcast of the CEO a year or so ago and I wasn't impressed. He's totally focused on the design, which is ok, but I'm also interested in the engine inside the case.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


so Ming is like Kurono now?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Wife just started on Vincenzo, she seems to enjoy it so please no spoilers 😬


my wife also started. And am sure spoilers dont matter. My wife watching it just because the lead is supposedly handsome.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All caught up. Finally.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mistake post, deleted.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


Lots of well wishes and prayers heading your mothers way from me.

Hope it works...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> so Ming is like Kurono now?


I certainly not against the new designs offered by independents. It's hard for the larger brands to move too far from their DNA, so it's refreshing. But nowadays, I prefer a 60-70 h power reserve and a silicon balance spring as a minimum.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Wife just started on Vincenzo, she seems to enjoy it so please no spoilers


If it's not on Netflix it doesn't exist

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Didn't realize at first what you did.
> 
> Is this a "Mullet"?


It's in transition, we can call it the "Jenner"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gonna be another gorgeous day here. Let's do a happy dance.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We need more Nina...










... in less clothes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need more Nina...
> 
> View attachment 15881695
> 
> ...


More clothes is sometimes ok too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I think the thing that blows my mind is the feeling of mortality. I hoped to get into my 40s before I had that weigh on me.


In my family, it's finally hitting my parents' generation. Three gone and one with a bad stroke in the last year and a half. Met my sister at the airport for a _second_ memorial service in Jan 2020 and I said, "We have to stop meeting like this," and she breaks down and goes, "I'm so TIRED of this shyt!"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> maybe to protect against a direct hit by a covid laden projectile.


Well with yesterday's change, anyone want to buy some baseball caps with attached masks?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

It is a little weird... As I posted in jest sorta in another thread.. 
Everyone older than us in our families are gone and now it's our turn to be them. 

But yngstr should not have to face at that age. :-(


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> If it's not on Netflix it doesn't exist
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


it's on Netflix here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

No response from erika on solid gray yet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> No response from erika on solid gray yet.


is erika's material the same as the grassbay straps of SUF?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> is erika's material the same as the grassbay straps of SUF?
> View attachment 15881839


Beats me... I tend to stick with original as long as no problems.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Beats me... I tend to stick with original as long as no problems.


supposedly (if I read the literature on SUF correctly), SUF's grassbay straps are made from parachute material.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> supposedly (if I read the literature on SUF correctly), SUF's grassbay straps are made from parachute material.


godfrey

google is indeed a friend

seems not only are they made from the same material but Erika makes it for SUF.









Grassbay Strap


S.U.F Helsinki Grassbay watch strap in various colors, made from Marine Nationale parachute elastic webbing, by Erika's Originals. Fits 20mm lug watches.




www.sufhelsinki.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not enough Panerai in this thread!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Back to coffee --

Which ones of you guys use grinders? We've gotten through our first full bag of whole beans and the logistics have been easy enough (negligible cost difference, not much extra prep time). But my cheap-ass blade grinder, while easy to use, obviously doesn't give consistent particle sizes. I think it makes too many fine particles, which supposedly makes more bitterness, and MrsBS doesn't like overly-bitter coffee. So I'm starting to float ideas for burr grinders, whether they're countertop-sized electric grinders with a hopper or small single-dose hand grinders.

Pics for attention: ?


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Back to coffee --
> 
> Which ones of you guys use grinders? We've gotten through our first full bag of whole beans and the logistics have been easy enough (negligible cost difference, not much extra prep time). But my cheap-ass blade grinder, while easy to use, obviously doesn't give consistent particle sizes. I think it makes too many fine particles, which supposedly makes more bitterness, and MrsBS doesn't like overly-bitter coffee. So I'm starting to float ideas for burr grinders, whether they're countertop-sized electric grinders with a hopper or small single-dose hand grinders.
> 
> ...


I have two C40s - one at the office and the second one at home. I use them for couple of years now. Good enough for alternative coffee methods. Some says that it works fine for espresso with clix axel.
Pros

good grind quality
solid built
relatively fast, easy and light grinding
portable
looks nice, multiple finishes to choose from
Cons

price, it's not cheap and there are almost as good grinders much cheaper
setting exact grind size is pain in the ass because you must count "clicks" - it may be important if you frequently change it


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well with yesterday's change, anyone want to buy some baseball caps with attached masks?


Probably best to store them in the barn for the next pandemic 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

machlo said:


> I have two C40s - one at the office and the second one at home. I use them for couple of years now. Good enough for alternative coffee methods. Some says that it works fine for espresso with clix axel.
> Pros
> 
> good grind quality
> ...


Generally speaking, for hand grinders, are they convenient enough? I'd probably use it for a 3-cup moka pot or pourover (maybe up to 30-35g at a time). I figure that grinding for less than a minute is good to go as that's the time that I'm preheating my water, too.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Back to coffee --
> 
> Which ones of you guys use grinders? We've gotten through our first full bag of whole beans and the logistics have been easy enough (negligible cost difference, not much extra prep time). But my cheap-ass blade grinder, while easy to use, obviously doesn't give consistent particle sizes. I think it makes too many fine particles, which supposedly makes more bitterness, and MrsBS doesn't like overly-bitter coffee. So I'm starting to float ideas for burr grinders, whether they're countertop-sized electric grinders with a hopper or small single-dose hand grinders.
> 
> ...


I had a cheap Cuisinart and it did the same. Lots of powder in the grinds. Motor ran too fast and just powdered everything. Before spending a lot of money I decided to try another cheap machine. This one does a fantastic job for a great price. I'm sure there are better more consistent machines but I'm very satisfied with this.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably best to store them in the barn for the next pandemic
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Good point... Even our gov folded today. Think got surprised by the sudden change.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone else following the Your opinion on Rolex vs Blancpain threads. Some interesting commentary.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Good point... Even our gov folded today. Think got surprised by the sudden change.


Local gov I hope

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Generally speaking, for hand grinders, are they convenient enough? I'd probably use it for a 3-cup moka pot or pourover (maybe up to 30-35g at a time). I figure that grinding for less than a minute is good to go as that's the time that I'm preheating my water, too.


I grind 30 g for chemex twice a day and I'm ok with it - it takes me no more than 1 minute. If I try hard then I'll probably grind it below 30s.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Before C40 I used OE Lido 2. Grind quality was quite the same and it's rock solid, but it's bigger, heavier and you have to use reasonably more force to grind. It grinds faster... if you have enough power.  My wife was not able to grind with it at all.




__





OE LIDO 2 Manual Coffee Grinder






www.oehandgrinders.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

machlo said:


> I grind 30 g for chemex twice a day and I'm ok with it - it takes me no more than 1 minute. If I try hard then I'll probably grind it below 30s.


I'll put one of these on my birthday wish list.

I saw the Lido on Hoffman's comparison video, too.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Anyone else following the Your opinion on Rolex vs Blancpain threads. Some interesting commentary.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm finding all these threads on Rolex status, Rolex supply repetitive and boring as f$ck. As for Blancpain, they're even more boring...never liked any of their watches.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate. Prayers are with her.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Local gov I hope
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


NC Governor... He had said masks until 2/3 vaxxed. But wind taken out of that sail yesterday so done.

Several other states the same.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> I'm finding all these threads on Rolex status, Rolex supply repetitive and boring as f$ck. As for Blancpain, they're even more boring...never liked any of their watches.


Ain't that the truth but @jorgenl gonna wake up on that BP comment.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> I'm finding all these threads on Rolex status, Rolex supply repetitive and boring as f$ck. As for Blancpain, they're even more boring...never liked any of their watches.


Agreed regarding threads on Rolex status and supply. Never owned a Blancpain but intrigued with some of the FF watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Ain't that the truth but @jorgenl gonna wake up on that BP comment.


#nra. Forgot about jorgenl's FF. Thinking maybe Sap has one too.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Merv said:


> I'm finding all these threads on Rolex status, Rolex supply repetitive and boring as f$ck. As for Blancpain, they're even more boring...never liked any of their watches.


Agree on the first statement, disagree on the second... ;-)


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> I'm finding all these threads on Rolex status, Rolex supply repetitive and boring as f$ck. As for Blancpain, they're even more boring...never liked any of their watches.


So how about that Ming


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15882488


I like the one w day date it is pretty cool but never seen one


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@5959HH
I found your hand 
PM your address please


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> So how about that Ming


I thought Pongster owned one. Can't help you bro...what I know about Ming watches can be written on the back of a postage stamp with a crayon. They do have a funky design though...I give them props for going a different direction style-wise.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> I thought Pongster owned one. Can't help you bro...what I know about Ming watches can be written on the back of a postage stamp with a crayon. They do have a funky design though...I give them props for going a different direction style-wise.


Just messing w you and Royal Pong doesn't own one which is rather puzzling


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

manofrolex said:


> @5959HH
> I found your hand
> PM your address please


PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

manofrolex said:


> Just messing w you and Royal Pong doesn't own one which is rather puzzling


I thought Pong owned at least one of each watch ever produced.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15882488


Nothing whatsoever wrong with that FF!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I did a thing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Anyone else following the Your opinion on Rolex vs Blancpain threads. Some interesting commentary.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


the looooong con?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> I did a thing.
> 
> View attachment 15882845


You bad, bad man.

You are meant to drink the beer, not put a watch on it.










Enjoy both...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Black5 said:


> You bad, bad man.
> 
> You are meant to drink the beer, not put a watch on it.
> 
> ...


I am a rebel without a cause.

For any NJ/NY beer drinkers, Magnify Brewing (a place about 10 minutes from me) is amazing. I just found out about them and I am in love with their offerings. This Cervesa Con Lima (Corn lager w/ lime) was unreal!

The watch is good, too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv said:


> I thought Pongster owned one. Can't help you bro...what I know about Ming watches can be written on the back of a postage stamp with a crayon. They do have a funky design though...I give them props for going a different direction style-wise.


ming is launching its Massena Lab collab this May 20th.

kurono would launch its Toki anniversary watch on May 21st.

not sure but i think both are 10-minute window sales or something like that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I thought Pong owned at least one of each watch ever produced.


i dont have a FF, among others (lots of others) that i dont own.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i dont have a FF, among others (lots of others) that i dont own.


I thought that you owned at least one model of every watch produced.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I thought that you owned at least one model of every watch produced.


That's common misunderstanding. Every watch manufacture is required to SEND him one of every model they produce, he just keeps the ones he likes or is too lazy to return


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> That's common misunderstanding. Every watch manufacture is required to SEND him one of every model they produce, he just keeps the ones he likes or is too lazy to return


Pong is definitely a legend in his own time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I did a thing.
> 
> View attachment 15882845


That's a great pic. The watch looks the tits.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a great pic. The watch looks the tits.


The bracelet is awesome. If you remember, I was really pondering the blue one a year or year and a half or so ago. Ended up coming to the conclusion that as much as I like the blue, I don't think it has the staying power that the white offers (since the white is classic Cartier). The blue is gorgeous, but the white ended up being right for me.

Need to put the strap on it to see how it wears on leather and mess around with the quick change function.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> The bracelet is awesome. If you remember, I was really pondering the blue one a year or year and a half or so ago. Ended up coming to the conclusion that as much as I like the blue, I don't think it has the staying power that the white offers (since the white is classic Cartier). The blue is gorgeous, but the white ended up being right for me.
> 
> Need to put the strap on it to see how it wears on leather and mess around with the quick change function.


It's on my shopping list for whenever MrsBS and I get off our butts and start looking. There's a few Cartier ADs around here that would have it.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> It's on my shopping list for whenever MrsBS and I get off our butts and start looking. There's a few Cartier ADs around here that would have it.


You won't regret it.

I will say - give the two tone a shot, too. The yellow gold screws and the yellow gold bezel look great.

If I had the extra cash, I'd have considered it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> You won't regret it.
> 
> I will say - give the two tone a shot, too. The yellow gold screws and the yellow gold bezel look great.
> 
> If I had the extra cash, I'd have considered it.


i have the SS Santos Galbee. And sometimes i did wish i got the TT. I think Cartier does TT very well.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Pongster said:


> i have the SS Santos Galbee. And sometimes i did wish i got the TT. I think Cartier does TT very well.


It's a very unique way of doing it, IMO.

My two-tone Omega Seamaster is also a bit of a unique take on the way they deployed the gold on the links. Though I sort of wish that the center link was gold (or maybe the 3rd link from the outside on each side instead of the 2nd and 4th links).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> It's a very unique way of doing it, IMO.
> 
> My two-tone Omega Seamaster is also a bit of a unique take on the way they deployed the gold on the links. Though I sort of wish that the center link was gold (or maybe the 3rd link from the outside on each side instead of the 2nd and 4th links).


Another TT that Cartier does well for the Santos is gold and black.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Another TT that Cartier does well for the Santos is gold and black.


I'd love to see them bring out something similar on the new line. They can simply go with a brushed rose gold bezel on the black DLC Santos. Would be amazing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Another Saturday another wine tasting tour, this time at Mudgee:


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

What if you wanted the modern tasting experience?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Need to put the strap on it to see how it wears on leather and mess around with the quick change function.


I had a hell of a time adjusting the deployant with the leather; it was like WTF? Finally had to resort to a YT video.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> What if you wanted the modern tasting experience?


That'd be Napa, of course.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I had a hell of a time adjusting the deployant with the leather; it was like WTF? Finally had to resort to a YT video.


LOL. I am going to take a look at that later.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Thinking of this instead of a Marathon "polar", 40mm COSC. Thoughts? 👍 or 👎?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Thinking of this instead of a Marathon "polar", 40mm COSC. Thoughts?  or ?
> 
> View attachment 15883775
> 
> ...


You sure that's 40mm? The date wheel seems too small. Maybe that's why it needs a cyclops. If it is less than 13mm thick I'd say go for it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Thinking of this instead of a Marathon "polar", 40mm COSC. Thoughts?  or ?
> 
> View attachment 15883775
> 
> ...


For some reason, the first word that came to mind was "boring".

And I'm not sure why. It doesn't look bad. It has some details. It's alright. I'm still trying to figure out why I had that reaction to this watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Thinking of this instead of a Marathon "polar", 40mm COSC. Thoughts? 👍 or 👎?
> 
> View attachment 15883775
> 
> ...


Bracelet looks like an exact copy of the one on an IWC 3227 Ingy, which is a good thing.

Wish there was more contrast between the hands an dials tho.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Thinking of this instead of a Marathon "polar", 40mm COSC. Thoughts?  or ?
> 
> View attachment 15883775
> 
> ...


Ball makes a decent travel watch but wouldn't buy one unless preowned in pristine condition or heavily discounted.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Thinking of this instead of a Marathon "polar", 40mm COSC. Thoughts?  or ?
> 
> View attachment 15883775
> 
> ...


Very different from the Arctic Marathon.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's a wandering hour. In case BSF still wandering about.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> You sure that's 40mm? The date wheel seems too small. Maybe that's why it needs a cyclops. If it is less than 13mm thick I'd say go for it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> For some reason, the first word that came to mind was "boring".
> 
> And I'm not sure why. It doesn't look bad. It has some details. It's alright. I'm still trying to figure out why I had that reaction to this watch.


Kinda like a white North Flag maybe? A workhorse beater built like a tank.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Very different from the Arctic Marathon.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


True, but COSC movement and fills the need of a quality white / silver dial, robust casual piece.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Back to Grosjean, we were talking about his crash last season in F1 - he's earned pole this weekend in Indycar. Living up to the Phoenix design on his helmet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bro RJ, watching the NBA?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> For some reason, the first word that came to mind was "boring".
> 
> And I'm not sure why. It doesn't look bad. It has some details. It's alright. I'm still trying to figure out why I had that reaction to this watch.


Actually the blue and black dial versions aren't so bad. The white dial is just too plain and flat, totally lacking in dimension and contrast.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Actually the blue and black dial versions aren't so bad. The white dial is just too plain and flat, totally lacking in dimension and contrast.
> 
> View attachment 15884078
> 
> ...


that's a different ball game.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Bro RJ, watching the NBA?


Nope. I've only got the NFL channel, and it's all I need 

OoO Tiffany fills in during the off season 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nope. I've only got the NFL channel, and it's all I need
> 
> OoO Tiffany fills in during the off season
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


well, it's exciting as the regular season comes to a close this weekend. NFL schedule released recently i believe.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Good afternoon, gents.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Actually the blue and black dial versions aren't so bad. The white dial is just too plain and flat, totally lacking in dimension and contrast.
> 
> View attachment 15884078
> 
> ...


Honestly, for the white dial, I doubt that one will capture the true beauty or lack of beauty in a render or light box photo. Just like the Datejust 41 white / Roman, I expect it will always look flat except in real life light. Just my inspector's experienced $.02.

As an aside, I checked out a DJ41 white / Roman with fluted bezel yesterday. First time I had seen one irl. Loved it! Don't like that dial with smooth bezel though. Saw one of those too.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Look at you guys slobbering all over Balls.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Any docs want to comment on how much stock I should put into Cancer Antigen 125 numbers? I follow my mom's lab results pretty religiously and have been trying to track the CA125 numbers every time the labs are done.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Honestly, for the white dial, I doubt that one will capture the true beauty or lack of beauty in a render or light box photo. Just like the Datejust 41 white / Roman, I expect it will always look flat except in real life light. Just my inspector's experienced $.02.
> 
> As an aside, I checked out a DJ41 white / Roman with fluted bezel yesterday. First time I had seen one irl. Loved it! Don't like that dial with smooth bezel though. Saw one of those too.


On the contrary, lightbox photos tells a lot, you just have to know where to look. It's quite difficult to explain this to someone with little or no photography skills...

In that case go with the DJ41 then, why waste money on the Ball? And comparing a Rolex dial to a Ball watch tells you nothing. Rolex doesn't do flat painted dials.

Edit: you know what, forget what I said about the black dial. Even that one looks flat and cheap in video.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Oops.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> On the contrary, lightbox photos tells a lot, you just have to know where to look. It's quite difficult to explain this to someone with little or no photography skills...
> 
> In that case go with the DJ41 then, why waste money on the Ball? And comparing a Rolex dial to a Ball watch tells you nothing. Rolex doesn't do flat painted dials.
> 
> ...


Okay, I see with the closeups on a sizable monitor. The dial material looks unimpressive...cheap. I had been focusing on geometry and depth of layers, not the dial material.

Not buying a Datejust with $2K bezel to bang around. Also want H3 tube lume.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qa_ii said:


> Okay, I see with the closeups on a sizable monitor. The dial material looks unimpressive...cheap. I had been focusing on geometry and depth of layers, not the dial material.
> 
> Not buying a Datejust with $2K bezel to bang around. Also want H3 tube lume.


Go with the Marathon.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Go with the Marathon.


Yeah, that just may be how it plays out. It's where I was headed before I saw the Ball. My current black GSAR is okay. Just wish COSC accuracy.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Any docs want to comment on how much stock I should put into Cancer Antigen 125 numbers? I follow my mom's lab results pretty religiously and have been trying to track the CA125 numbers every time the labs are done.


If they are linked to a specific cancer then they are a very good prognostic indicator.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> If they are linked to a specific cancer then they are a very good prognostic indicator.


Ovarian.

Its been a downward trend but not as low as we'd like to see. Weirdly, the fact that she does not have a genetic predisposition to this cancer has made it a bit harder to treat.

I think she's went from in the 120s to the 60s and now down to the low 40s (42).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Came across a lot of street art in my wanderings today.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Came across a lot of street art in my wanderings today.
> 
> View attachment 15884539
> 
> ...


Gf.

I also saw Gal.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We also had some Greek food.

Mrs. B SF had Shrimp Saganaki.










I had some Mousaka. Yums.










I know what I'm having for lunch tmrw...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When you run out of wall space for your art, look for a shipping container...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Thinking of this instead of a Marathon "polar", 40mm COSC. Thoughts?  or ?
> 
> View attachment 15883775
> 
> ...


Nice Ball. I bet you'll get different answers from those here if you post this in the Ball Watch sub-forum.

It's a good watch and good value if you can find one at a discount.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

sportura said:


> Men of OOO:
> 
> I am giving strong consideration to trying an Erika's Original style elastic strap for my new Seiko but I've got one important question for those who have used them:
> 
> ...


I have one but find it difficult to close, I don't think it feels as secure as a NATO strap. Just ny opinion though, I know a lot of folks like them.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Nice Ball. I bet you'll get different answers from those here if you post this in the Ball Watch sub-forum.
> 
> It's a good watch and good value if you can find one at a discount.


I've always had good results with Ball watches. Agreed that it takes effort not to take a bath with the $$ if one moves it on. Had a Red Label Chronometer and a CarboLight. Both were outstanding pieces. Broke even on the 1st and actually made money on the second due to limited availability, pre-order discount, and serial number 002.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I have one but find it difficult to close, I don't think it feels as secure as a NATO strap. Just ny opinion though, I know a lot of folks like them.


Closing is just practice. A 1 piece is as secure as nato. If the clasp came loose a proper fit is not going to slide over your hand.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Came across a lot of street art in my wanderings today.
> 
> View attachment 15884539
> 
> ...


the hours on this watch still wandering as well


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> I have one but find it difficult to close, I don't think it feels as secure as a NATO strap. Just ny opinion though, I know a lot of folks like them.












Thanks. I bought a couple of Erika's style straps from Amazon just to try out before committing. The stretch NATO that arrived earlier this week is so comfortable I'm not sure I will even get that far. Looks like a nylon NATO but without the itchy and scratchy show.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Nice Ball. I bet you'll get different answers from those here if you post this in the Ball Watch sub-forum.
> 
> It's a good watch and good value if you can find one at a discount.


Actually found a live photo in the Ball sub-forum. Meh. It does have some polished bezel and case side surfaces I didn't expect though. However, I'm not sure this one shouldn't be all brushed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> Thanks. I bought a couple of Erika's style straps from Amazon just to try out before committing. The stretch NATO that arrived earlier this week is so comfortable I'm not sure I will even get that far. Looks like a nylon NATO but without the itchy and scratchy show.


You're making me take another look at Seiko again 

I really like that grey dial and the case profile. Somehow that grey dial looks a bit like your.... Datejust?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Actually found a live photo in the Ball sub-forum. Meh. It does have some polished bezel and case side surfaces I didn't expect though. However, I'm not sure this one shouldn't be all brushed.
> 
> View attachment 15884654


Ball = bling. 

I think it's the designer who likes big bold and blingy watches. Some are really good and some are hard to even look at.

Having said that, a lot of big name brands have highly polished surfaces as well.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> You're making me take another look at Seiko again
> 
> I really like that grey dial and the case profile. Somehow that grey dial looks a bit like your.... Datejust?












Exactly.

I've had a habit of falling in love with a watch from a different brand, realizing I could never bond with it since it wasn't a Rolex, and then finding a Rolex that was its doppelganger.

Loved the Black Bay, bought a Submariner 5513. Loved the Speedmaster, bought a Daytona. Loved the Tudor GMT, bought the BLRO. And.....loved the 62MAS, bought the DJ41 Rhodium.

Brush the DJ41 Rhodium's case, put on a dive bezel, it's 62MAS a-la Rolex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I have one but find it difficult to close, I don't think it feels as secure as a NATO strap. Just ny opinion though, I know a lot of folks like them.


An Erika MN strap is difficult to close. I have to make multiple passes before it finally catches. BT any words of wisdom here?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Not going to lie. I am not sure if I have mentioned this here as it's been another reason I have just been absent. I apologize if I already even said this.
> 
> Mom was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We are not seeing much progress on the chemo side, yet. No major spread or anything. As someone that (for some reason) believes in the power of prayer, I'd kinda love it if I could get either some prayers or just well wishes sent her way in general.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I lost my Mum in December and it's been hard, prayers and thoughts out for your mum.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> An Erika MN strap is difficult to close. I have to make multiple passes before it finally catches. BT any words of wisdom here?


#Godfrey: trick is lifting up the hardware at the 6:00 position so the hardware at the 12:00 position engages rather than sliding off. Really need an extra hand. Easily done when the watch is not on the wrist.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> For some reason, the first word that came to mind was "boring".
> 
> And I'm not sure why. It doesn't look bad. It has some details. It's alright. I'm still trying to figure out why I had that reaction to this watch.


I feel the same way...boring...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> On the contrary, lightbox photos tells a lot, you just have to know where to look. It's quite difficult to explain this to someone with little or no photography skills...
> 
> In that case go with the DJ41 then, why waste money on the Ball? And comparing a Rolex dial to a Ball watch tells you nothing. Rolex doesn't do flat painted dials.
> 
> ...


She looks allright though


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> An Erika MN strap is difficult to close. I have to make multiple passes before it finally catches. BT any words of wisdom here?


i also have problems here.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think your bil took you to a place with crap bagels. A good bagel should be soft and chewy. If you ever get to NYC, I will get you a bagel and lox that will change your mind forever.


Agreed, bagels are chewy. If it wasn't for me putting in weight from the carbs I'd be eating bagels all the time.

my fav is with cream cheese and smoked trout or salmon and fresh dill.

what's your fav way to have them?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

With bagels it's all about the water! LA tries, but there's nothing like a New York bagel (we even have restaurants here that fly in Brooklyn water )

A good bagel with cream cheese, lox, and capers hits the spot! Just a plain bagel with cream cheese is good too


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> She looks allright though


Just trying to help make the boring watch less boring 😅


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Yeah, that just may be how it plays out. It's where I was headed before I saw the Ball. My current black GSAR is okay. Just wish COSC accuracy.


Mine is pretty accurate over 68 days it averaged -0.0 spd but it has lower precision compared to my Omegas. I think mine has an Elaborated ETA. If you want higher accuracy, I'm sure that your local watchmaker can tweak it for you.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We also had some Greek food.
> 
> Mrs. B SF had Shrimp Saganaki.
> 
> ...


Geez, it's like you are living a vacation!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> On the contrary, lightbox photos tells a lot, you just have to know where to look. It's quite difficult to explain this to someone with little or no photography skills...
> 
> In that case go with the DJ41 then, why waste money on the Ball? And comparing a Rolex dial to a Ball watch tells you nothing. Rolex doesn't do flat painted dials.
> 
> ...


Dick, what do you mean by flat painted dial. I read/heard that many Rolex dials are painted brass? Of course, few know for real as it's a well kept secret between the machine and the guy pushing the On switch 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Some food pr0n from dinner tonight. Wally's in Beverly Hills. Famous wine and spirits boutique that serves bomb food (with a lot of truffles). Wish I had pics from the inside, but was seated outdoors


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Mine is pretty accurate over 68 days it averaged -0.0 spd but it has lower precision compared to my Omegas. I think mine has an Elaborated ETA. If you want higher accuracy, I'm sure that your local watchmaker can tweak it for you.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


GF

Another selling point for the GSAR is that they hold their price relatively well on the second-hand market. The Arctic should do even better as it's a limited production do to the dial.

Take all this with a grain of salt b/c as you know I wouldn't mind getting one. Just need to work out the logistics, i.e. have one sent to an address in the US during a future visit.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> With bagels it's all about the water! LA tries, but there's nothing like a New York bagel (we even have restaurants here that fly in Brooklyn water )
> 
> A good bagel with cream cheese, lox, and capers hits the spot! Just a plain bagel with cream cheese is good too


Now that makes sense - the secret ingredients are all the organic pollutants and micro plastics! 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

This thread needs more pics










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I hear ya


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dick, what do you mean by flat painted dial. I read/heard that many Rolex dials are painted brass? Of course, few know for real as it's a well kept secret between the machine and the guy pushing the On switch
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


True, it's not like Rolex put lacquer or do urushi dials like GS or Seiko. But even though Rolex do matte black dials there's a minute, subtle texture to it. Otoh the dial on that Ball was just "flat".

Is what Rolex doing "better"? Not necessarily, they are just different. But like @qa_ii commented earlier, what Ball does to that dial looks underwhelming...to put it mildly.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I've had a habit of falling in love with a watch from a different brand, realizing I could never bond with it since it wasn't a Rolex, and then finding a Rolex that was its doppelganger.
> 
> ...


True, very true.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> An Erika MN strap is difficult to close. I have to make multiple passes before it finally catches. BT any words of wisdom here?


No need for multiple passes. I only need to make a pass once....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> True, it's not like Rolex put lacquer or do urushi dials like GS or Seiko. But even though Rolex do matte black dials there's a minute, subtle texture to it. Otoh the dial on that Ball was just "flat".
> 
> Is what Rolex doing "better"? Not necessarily, they are just different. But like @qa_ii commented earlier, what Ball does to that dial looks underwhelming...to put it mildly.


Ok, I think I understand. Flat just looks flat (read boring) whereas most Moser dials look anything but boring.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> No need for multiple passes. I only need to make a pass once....


Sometimes she might be worth a second pass, just saying.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sometimes she might be worth a second pass, just saying.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Oh, for sure if she's Erika Eleniak.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> Gotta couple of rubber straps en route for these puppies. So much affordable fun with the Turtles, loving these.
> 
> View attachment 15881160
> View attachment 15881161


One of the reasons why I sold my Willard X is that I love the turtle shape so much more. Best reissue they have done in years.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Agreed, bagels are chewy. If it wasn't for me putting in weight from the carbs I'd be eating bagels all the time.
> 
> my fav is with cream cheese and smoked trout or salmon and fresh dill.
> 
> what's your fav way to have them?





SaMaster14 said:


> With bagels it's all about the water! LA tries, but there's nothing like a New York bagel (we even have restaurants here that fly in Brooklyn water )
> 
> A good bagel with cream cheese, lox, and capers hits the spot! Just a plain bagel with cream cheese is good too


Some friends of ours have a bagel shop here in Maryland, and they make them fresh on-site. I stop by each weekend to get bagel sandwiches for lunch with MrsBS while she has a break from her sonography lab at school.

She likes plain, and I go with stronger flavors like jalapeño or onion. Great bagel quality, too. We had a McD's bagel once and she couldn't make herself finish it.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Some friends of ours have a bagel shop here in Maryland, and they make them fresh on-site. I stop by each weekend to get bagel sandwiches for lunch with MrsBS while she has a break from her sonography lab at school.
> 
> She likes plain, and I go with stronger flavors like jalapeño or onion. Great bagel quality, too. We had a McD's bagel once and she couldn't make herself finish it.


 bagels are not big here in Australia but I love them just the same. Gotta get back into working out so I can eat more bagels........


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Agreed, bagels are chewy. If it wasn't for me putting in weight from the carbs I'd be eating bagels all the time.
> 
> my fav is with cream cheese and smoked trout or salmon and fresh dill.
> 
> what's your fav way to have them?


Any way is great. Straight out of the bag, toasted, piled high with lox, you name it.

Def hear you about the carbs tho!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Geez, it's like you are living a vacation!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Greece has just opened to tourists again so Mrs. BSF is wondering about visiting Santorini again...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Some food pr0n from dinner tonight. Wally's in Beverly Hills. Famous wine and spirits boutique that serves bomb food (with a lot of truffles). Wish I had pics from the inside, but was seated outdoors


Wally's has a great selection of California cabs but they're also known for nosebleed prices. If you like grey market Rolex prices, you'll love Wally's! ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Oh, for sure if she's Erika Eleniak.


This thread needs more pics.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Greece has just opened to tourists again so Mrs. BSF is wondering about visiting Santorini again...


Mrs BSF has got good taste! Great island packed with little villages and great food.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Mrs BSF has got good taste! Great island packed with little villages and great food.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


And lots of people-friendly cats roaming the streets...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Greece has just opened to tourists again so Mrs. BSF is wondering about visiting Santorini again...


Do it...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's something for change of pace...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> I also saw Gal.
> 
> View attachment 15884550


Smartwater should get her some 2L jugs


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> An Erika MN strap is difficult to close. I have to make multiple passes before it finally catches. BT any words of wisdom here?


Honestly I don't know if I can describe. I push down on the top of the "loop" hardware that the hook is catching while simultaneously pressing bottom of hook hardware thus raising them as I push the hook down.

Mrs BT seems to be impressed.. Maybe a video?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Perfect meal for me


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Honestly I don't know if I can describe. I push down on the top of the "loop" hardware that the hook is catching while simultaneously pressing bottom of hook hardware thus raising them as I push the hook down.
> 
> Mrs BT seems to be impressed.. Maybe a video?


Ty sir. will try to see if I understood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Perfect meal for me
> View attachment 15885275


That looks 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wally's has a great selection of California cabs but they're also known for nosebleed prices. If you like grey market Rolex prices, you'll love Wally's!


I actually haven't shopped there, only window shopped. The food was good though (and priced about right for the location/surrounding restaurants (which may all be overpriced, anyways, lol))

I did see they had a bottle of Macallan that was priced at $100,000


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually haven't shopped there, only window shopped. The food was good though (and priced about right for the location/surrounding restaurants (which may all be overpriced, anyways, lol))
> 
> I did see they had a bottle of Macallan that was priced at $100,000


How many did you buy?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> True, it's not like Rolex put lacquer or do urushi dials like GS or Seiko. But even though Rolex do matte black dials there's a minute, subtle texture to it. Otoh the dial on that Ball was just "flat".
> 
> Is what Rolex doing "better"? Not necessarily, they are just different. But like @qa_ii commented earlier, what Ball does to that dial looks underwhelming...to put it mildly.


Richard what do you mean by texture ?
Even under a loop the Rolex sub blro exp II are matte and as flat as can be I do not see any texture to my eye or under a loupe , I looked for it but nada .


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

manofrolex said:


> Richard what do you mean by texture ?
> Even under a loop the Rolex sub blro exp II are matte and as flat as can be I do not see any texture to my eye or under a loupe , I looked for it but nada .


Jman nothing is without texture. I'm not saying it's gonna look like a weave pattern or something but under the right lighting you will see the texture of different finishes. This will be especially apparent when you have a different dial finish from another manufacturer for comparison.

It is this texture that dictates how light is reflected off the dial and ultimately gives different level of matte-ness (reflective index), if that makes sense.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Jman nothing is without texture. I'm not saying it's gonna look like a weave pattern or something but under the right lighting you will see the texture of different finishes. This will be especially apparent when you have a different dial finish from another manufacturer for comparison.
> 
> It is this texture that dictates how light is reflected off the dial and ultimately gives different level of matte-ness (reflective index), if that makes sense.


Ok will take your word for it . I don't see anything  but my eyes aren't as good as they used to be.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

manofrolex said:


> Ok will take your word for it . I don't see anything  but my eyes aren't as good as they used to be.


Work with lights as much as I do every day and it will be easy to see. Professional hazard I suppose ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Speaking of dial texture. Is the Palm dial printed or is the palm frond other coats of brushed paint?










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of dial texture. Is the Palm dial printed or is the palm frond other coats of brushed paint?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that one's laser-etched.

And I also think there's an extra texture (radial brushing or whatever) on the black DJ and OP dials, while the sports models are plain.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of dial texture. Is the Palm dial printed or is the palm frond other coats of brushed paint?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paaaaalllllllmmmm frrooooonnnddddssss


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

So I purchased an el-cheapo Marine Nationale strap just to try out the form factor before committing to something of higher quality, and while I like the comfort, there are aspects I just don't like. First, as I feared, I can't get the hook/loop clasp to line up smack dab on the bottom of my wrist. It's on the side of my wrist and its always in my face. Additionally, compared to the NATO I used the other day, it has a metal clip framing the top and bottom of the watch, that's a lot of metal out there distracting from the watch. And, the big one, it's really difficult to get the hook in the loop. Took me about 5 minutes, no fun.

So I think I'm going to stay with the BluShark pajama strap. It's like this MN from a comfort and weight standpoint but with a traditional buckle and no visible metal on the 6 o'clock side.

Unless there is a custom strap that would definitely put the buckle smack dab in the middle of the underside of my wrist and is easier to close; that would change things.

@Betterthere @5959HH


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Perfect meal for me
> View attachment 15885275


that does look quite delicious. Is it a chilli prawn dish? I can make out onions but what else is there? Or is it a Cajun style flavour?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually haven't shopped there, only window shopped. The food was good though (and priced about right for the location/surrounding restaurants (which may all be overpriced, anyways, lol))
> 
> I did see they had a bottle of Macallan that priced at $100,000


I haven't had a Macallan yet. I am a scotch drinker and have had many but it's the one brand that has eluded me this far. My go to is Oban.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think that one's laser-etched.
> 
> And I also think there's an extra texture (radial brushing or whatever) on the black DJ and OP dials, while the sports models are plain.


I first thought that they'd used a laser but then I listened to a podcast that referred to it simply being stamped (painted). Of course the guys speaking hadn't seen the watch irl. Has Rolex ever done a laser etched dial?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Paaaaalllllllmmmm frrooooonnnddddssss


Not for smoking!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I first thought that they'd used a laser but then I listened to a podcast that referred to it simply being stamped (painted). Of course the guys speaking hadn't seen the watch irl. Has Rolex ever done a laser etched dial?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'm 100% going from what they show in the background video at their website, and 0% insider knowledge.

It could also be stamped, though that doesn't necessarily mean "painted" -- a lot of "guilloche" dials are stamped instead of machine-turned like Breguet does.










(edit) They could be right, that the palm dial is stamped. Took another screenshot (of the palm dial, not of the jubilee dial like above) and then zoomed in:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> One of the reasons why I sold my Willard X is that I love the turtle shape so much more. Best reissue they have done in years.


How you tracking with the sales of the Seiko watches, brother G? All sold?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> bagels are not big here in Australia but I love them just the same. Gotta get back into working out so I can eat more bagels........


Timely behaviour is Aussie?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs more pics.
> 
> View attachment 15885209


Thanks. That was when she was twenty something. Anything more recent? I think she still looks pretty hot still.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Do it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says a Greek...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15885246
> 
> 
> View attachment 15885247


Why do I think that there's a message in there somewhere


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks. That was when she was twenty something. Anything more recent? I think she still looks pretty hot still.


Speaking of pretty hot, she really cleans up nicely...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Perfect meal for me
> View attachment 15885275


Chilli Prawns.... umm...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Why do I think that there's a message in there somewhere


No idea; I'm a big cat fan myself...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> that does look quite delicious. Is it a chilli prawn dish? I can make out onions but what else is there? Or is it a Cajun style flavour?


Yes, yes...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I haven't had a Macallan yet. I am a scotch drinker and have had many but it's the one brand that has eluded me this far. My go to is Oban.


I do like a good scotch. But I need to stay true to my avatar


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No idea; I'm a big cat fan myself...


As long as not a fat cat.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> bagels are not big here in Australia but I love them just the same. Gotta get back into working out so I can eat more bagels........


Yet I feel we have perfected them, by putting Vegemite on them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

sportura said:


> So I purchased an el-cheapo Marine Nationale strap just to try out the form factor before committing to something of higher quality, and while I like the comfort, there are aspects I just don't like. First, as I feared, I can't get the hook/loop clasp to line up smack dab on the bottom of my wrist. It's on the side of my wrist and its always in my face. Additionally, compared to the NATO I used the other day, it has a metal clip framing the top and bottom of the watch, that's a lot of metal out there distracting from the watch. And, the big one, it's really difficult to get the hook in the loop. Took me about 5 minutes, no fun.
> 
> So I think I'm going to stay with the BluShark pajama strap. It's like this MN from a comfort and weight standpoint but with a traditional buckle and no visible metal on the 6 o'clock side.
> 
> ...


Don't want to push erika lol... You could get the hardware exactly where you want it.. Who knows might take couple of tries or order couple different lengths at once.

Practice is key on erika but I won't say ez. I'm actually away from home and no erika with me so I can't video my approach.

You know another reason I don't like 1 piece or natos is the way the strap just goes over the springbars.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> How you tracking with the sales of the Seiko watches, brother G? All sold?


Sold:

SKX007j
Orange Samurai
Blue Willard X

Purchased:

Anthracite turtle


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> As long as not a fat cat.


The time on SS Obesity cured me...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> that does look quite delicious. Is it a chilli prawn dish? I can make out onions but what else is there? Or is it a Cajun style flavour?


Old bay flavor. Steamed shrimp. 
Grew up on them. Was my mama's favorite too. And a good local stout just perfect.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK this video will make you sick but if you skip to 10 minutes when he does the hook you will notice he pushes down on the top of the hardware as he hooks. That is what I do plus pushing down on bottom of hook hardware.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Mine is pretty accurate over 68 days it averaged -0.0 spd but it has lower precision compared to my Omegas. I think mine has an Elaborated ETA. If you want higher accuracy, I'm sure that your local watchmaker can tweak it for you.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah, I suppose options exist once the two year warranty period expires.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> So I purchased an el-cheapo Marine Nationale strap just to try out the form factor before committing to something of higher quality, and while I like the comfort, there are aspects I just don't like. First, as I feared, I can't get the hook/loop clasp to line up smack dab on the bottom of my wrist. It's on the side of my wrist and its always in my face. Additionally, compared to the NATO I used the other day, it has a metal clip framing the top and bottom of the watch, that's a lot of metal out there distracting from the watch. And, the big one, it's really difficult to get the hook in the loop. Took me about 5 minutes, no fun.
> 
> So I think I'm going to stay with the BluShark pajama strap. It's like this MN from a comfort and weight standpoint but with a traditional buckle and no visible metal on the 6 o'clock side.
> 
> ...



























As I said earlier you get what you pay for. My Erika strap was custom designed for a 6.75" wrist. The only negative was initial difficulty engaging the clasp but now more or less have the hang of it once again. I too have a BluShark pajama strap that is nothing special and rarely if ever use it.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> SKX007j


Whoa! I thought you were a big SKX fan?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I haven't had a Macallan yet. I am a scotch drinker and have had many but it's the one brand that has eluded me this far. My go to is Oban.


Oban is great although somewhat pricey where I live. My go to is Ardbeg AN OA.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> Whoa! I thought you were a big SKX fan?


I am. I still have the SKX009j. I sold the SKX007j because it was modded. Looked great but I will never mod another Seiko again.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Oban is great although somewhat pricey where I live. My go to is Ardbeg AN OA.


That looks good. What the damage for one of them?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

So I picked up this vintage 6426 the other day. Looking to get a 6694 again as well. Then maybe the air king precision and round out the set.








I'm not a rich man but I'm back in a Rolex.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Kudos to next poster


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Kudos to next poster


What?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> I am. I still have the SKX009j. I sold the SKX007j because it was modded. Looked great but I will never mod another Seiko again.












Got it. I don't use my heavily modded 007 either, gave it to my son to use in college. Was an interesting phase/experiment but not for me. Except the coin edge bezel. I did replace the stock ones as I think it's cleaner.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Sold:
> 
> SKX007j
> Orange Samurai
> ...


Nice


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

sportura said:


> Got it. I don't use my heavily modded 007 either, gave it to my son to use in college. Was an interesting phase/experiment but not for me. Except the coin edge bezel. I did replace the stock ones as I think it's cleaner.


Good looking pair..... the watches I mean


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Rusty427 said:


> Yet I feel we have perfected them, by putting Vegemite on them.


It's the Aussie way.

I like a bit of smashed avo on them too.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> It's the Aussie way.
> 
> I like a bit of smashed avo on them too.


Or cream cheese.
I too have started to enjoy bagels.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How many did you buy?


I wish


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I haven't had a Macallan yet. I am a scotch drinker and have had many but it's the one brand that has eluded me this far. My go to is Oban.


Oban 14 is one of my favorite go-tos as well! Macallan or Glenlivet 12 for a less expensive single-malt option!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

From golfing earlier today on Coronado Island in San Diego!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> That looks good. What the damage for one of them?


Around $55 as I recall


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Good looking pair..... the watches I mean


Would you like to fondle - oops, handle - them?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Says a Greek...


I'll admit to a little bias.

Although Santorini is nice, Zakynthos is nicer, and my favourite Greek Island is Crete...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I haven't had a Macallan yet. I am a scotch drinker and have had many but it's the one brand that has eluded me this far. My go to is Oban.


Macallan 15 is a great value at a typically a little more than 12, but streets ahead in taste, and not a lot behind the much pricier 18...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Would you like to fondle - oops, handle - them?


This thread needs more pics.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK this video will make you sick but if you skip to 10 minutes when he does the hook you will notice he pushes down on the top of the hardware as he hooks. That is what I do plus pushing down on bottom of hook hardware.


It takes that guy TEN MINUTES to get around to showing how the strap works in a "strap review" video???? NFW am I gonna watch that long!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, this is for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is for the rest of you guys.










Not bad, eh?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> It takes that guy TEN MINUTES to get around to showing how the strap works in a "strap review" video???? NFW am I gonna watch that long!


LOL the idea is I saved you that 10 minutes... Just jump to that point.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15886855


In all my time on earth, I rarely find women standing around like this. Need to get out more?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Good looking pair..... the watches I mean


Aren't you supposed to be on a honeymoon? Or were you referring to your bride?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> In all my time on earth, I rarely find women standing around like this. Need to get out more?


Yes and I would recommend starting in NYC, specifically the Chelsea neighborhood...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> In all my time on earth, I rarely find women standing around like this. Need to get out more?


Don't they just casually hang out in public wearing lingerie or swimwear with heels in your town? Not in my town as well.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15886855


Who's that ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snyde said:


> Who's that ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The evergreen Paulina Porizkova.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Setled on two options for a silvet / white dial workhorse under current options.

a. Get the GSAR.

b. Keep my black GSAR and buy a Doxa Sub 300 Searambler on the rubber strap.

Your guess is as good as mine as far as how it plays out. New releases could be considered as well. The only thing keeping the white dial Seamaster Diver 300M out of the mix is its bulk.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't remember seeing this combo before, but maybe I missed it. Love it! Out of my league though. Platinum.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Setled on two options for a silvet / white dial workhorse under current options.
> 
> a. Get the GSAR.
> 
> ...


Standard OoO answer is of course - Get Both

But in this case - get the Searambler (on the BOR bracelet).


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> LOL the idea is I saved you that 10 minutes... Just jump to that point.


Yours's as well as 59 pic on the Nato strap saved a hell lot of time. Posting the below together again. OoO :WEALTH OF KNOWLEDGE.

From BT:










From 59:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Yours's as well as 59 pic on the Nato strap saved a hell lot of time. Posting the below together again. OoO :WEALTH OF KNOWLEDGE.
> 
> From BT:
> 
> ...


Thanks.... I have an all green erika waiting for sinn when I return home but if you have a 22mm lug this scurfa rubber (only available in 22 for bell diver) is worth a try.
















20 lbs whatever in usd


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> Standard OoO answer is of course - Get Both
> 
> But in this case - get the Searambler (on the BOR bracelet).


If the 300 bracelet had pushbutton release like the others (300t, 1500), I'd do the bracelet. But those that just snap are challenging to me with my hand issues. I have one that snaps, and that's enough for now. I actually like the current deployant buckle for the Doxa rubber straps.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15887692
> 
> Don't remember seeing this combo before, but maybe I missed it. Love it! Out of my league though. Platinum.


That was the limited edition version Omega released in 2017 before the current Worldtimer in steel and gold released in 2019, I believe. While the current production models have a laser-ablated titanium plate showing the world, cutting down on cost, the limited edition world was done by hand (hence the price closer to that of the Patek and VC Worldtimers).

I just got the steel Worldtimer and I would argue it's the best bang-for-buck "true" Worldtimer out there! It's "out of this world" haha


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Setled on two options for a silvet / white dial workhorse under current options.
> 
> a. Get the GSAR.
> 
> ...


I'd keep the black and go Doxa. Unless you really like white.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice and comfy.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> That was the limited edition version Omega released in 2017 before the current Worldtimer in steel and gold released in 2019, I believe. While the current production models have a laser-ablated titanium plate showing the world, cutting down on cost, the limited edition world was done by hand (hence the price closer to that of the Patek and VC Worldtimers).
> 
> I just got the steel Worldtimer and I would argue it's the best bang-for-buck "true" Worldtimer out there! It's "out of this world" haha


Yes. I like yours, but I no longer buy blue watches. Personal quirk.

It's a shame Breitling didn't get it right when they downsized theirs. Previous gen was amazing. One of the best watches I've owned. Period. Just became too big. The curremt version just doesn't excite me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Yes. I like yours, but I no longer buy blue watches. Personal quirk.
> 
> It's a shame Breitling didn't get it right when they downsized theirs. Previous gen was amazing. One of the best watches I've owned. Period. Just became too big. The curremt version just doesn't excite me.


There is the non-limited Sedna gold version; while not as crazy as the limited edition, MSRP is still $25k on leather and $40k with the full gold bracelet. I'm sure you could secure a discount of at least 20% from an AD, but I think the price is still pushing it 

I did try on the gold version at my AD, and the white dial is killer. But I'd spend that kind of money on something else. The steel with the blue face was just perfect (for me)!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> In all my time on earth, I rarely find women standing around like this. Need to get out more?


Yes, the key is to go out and smell the roses


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Setled on two options for a silvet / white dial workhorse under current options.
> 
> a. Get the GSAR.
> 
> ...


Don't know about you but I found the Marathon too thick as a watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Yes. I like yours, but I no longer buy blue watches. Vacheron won't let me.


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> ... The steel with the blue face was just perfect (for me)!


That's what I keep trying to tell Vacheron....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Yes, the key is to go out and smell the roses


Ok, here ya go.










These smell nice too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Three guesses where I was wandering today...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

You can get anything on the streets of NYC...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You can get anything on the streets of NYC...


Thanks for sharing those wonderful photos of NYC. It's almost as good as touring NYC myself.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Three guesses where I was wandering today...
> 
> View attachment 15888260
> 
> ...


I was there! Thirty years ago. Loud as fawk.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks for sharing those wonderful photos of NYC. It's almost as good as touring NYC myself.


Better here than there


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

This is what I like to see not concrete


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> This is what I like to see not concrete


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Btw I should point out scurfa does have 20mm rubber straps just straight ends though.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I was there! Thirty years ago. Loud as fawk.


Lotsa different uniforms there. Honors band?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Better here than there


Absolutely.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> This is what I like to see not concrete


Good for eye sight too?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Lotsa different uniforms there. Honors band?


"All-Star Drum & Bugle Corps", with members from maybe thirty corps across four competitive circuits (Drum Corps Midwest, Drum Corps East, Drum Corps Associates, and Ontario Drum Corps Association). I think there were four of us from my corps.

We got the music and drill maybe the Sunday beforehand, slapped it all together in a couple days, played our sound check late Tuesday night (I think) when NBC had their stuff set up, and came in blazing on Thanksgiving morning. 400 brass playing as loud as we could.

Just found this other upload with stereo sound (we're at 13:19).

Cool trivia: when we did our sound check for NBC, we did our show once top to bottom - entrance, concert, and exit - and then they had us do it again. We thought we screwed up (just our nature to be self-critical), so we wondered if it was okay. Later, our director got us together and explained what happened: During the first run, the NBC director was yelling thru the headsets to tell the on-street cameraman where to go, but he was either scared or couldn't hear. So for the second run, the director came out of the truck, grabbed the camera, told the guy "I want you to go HERE", and carried it into the corps himself.

Not only that, but they added extra airtime to our segment. NBC plans out this whole broadcast down to the exact second. You see Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles riding in cars before us? NBC gave us thirty seconds from them. Then, after us, there's Taz Mania - we got another fifteen seconds from them (they even start driving offstage before they finished dancing).


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Aren't you supposed to be on a honeymoon? Or were you referring to your bride?


I was referring to the watch. As in I just got it and we are on our honeymoon.

dude 10yrs and 2 kids later for me and the Mrs....... the kid already wants my watch too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Better here than there


Not a fan of bagels, huh?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15888287


And FTW...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a fan of bagels, huh?


Well that's a yes and no. Not a Krispy Kreme but when I lived in Manhatten they were pretty good.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And FTW...


The swamp field it's called. Part of Mrs BT empire.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I was referring to the watch. As in I just got it and we are on our honeymoon.
> 
> dude 10yrs and 2 kids later for me and the Mrs....... the kid already wants my watch too.
> View attachment 15888425


Handsome young man.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Handsome young man.


He is a good lad. Really into watches too. When I had a Rolex before he wanted one and so I got him a "Rolex" from the markets. He wants to have what daddy has.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Today I had a guy I work with talk about a citizen he saw in a dept store window and all the things he likes about it.

I asked him why he didn’t buy it? His response was that $350aud was too expensive and that he already has 2 watches.
Then I thought about me. I spend more on straps then he does on watches. I have 6 watches and all well over this. I know it’s everyone’s own financial position and mindset on what they do with their money but I was starting to find it hard to listen to. I’m not loaded but I wanted watches so I flipped other ones I purchased to get what I wanted. Buy low sell high. Bottom line I found a way.

am I just being a dick or what?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I mean he was procrastinating over a $350 watch...... just buy the damn thing!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Today I had a guy I work with talk about a citizen he saw in a dept store window and all the things he likes about it.
> 
> I asked him why he didn't buy it? His response was that $350aud was too expensive and that he already has 2 watches.
> Then I thought about me. I spend more on straps then he does on watches. I have 6 watches and all well over this. I know it's everyone's own financial position and mindset on what they do with their money but I was starting to find it hard to listen to. I'm not loaded but I wanted watches so I flipped other ones I purchased to get what I wanted. Buy low sell high. Bottom line I found a way.
> ...


that's just timely behavior on your part


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> that's just timely behavior on your part


Lol. I like it. But really, $350. Just get the watch. It will make you happy. Consumer happiness. What's the problem.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> That was the limited edition version Omega released in 2017 before the current Worldtimer in steel and gold released in 2019, I believe. While the current production models have a laser-ablated titanium plate showing the world, cutting down on cost, the limited edition world was done by hand (hence the price closer to that of the Patek and VC Worldtimers).
> 
> I just got the steel Worldtimer and I would argue it's the best bang-for-buck "true" Worldtimer out there! It's "out of this world" haha


Not a Moonwatch but nonetheless a look from space 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Don't know about you but I found the Marathon too thick as a watch.


But, but it's only 14mm !!!!

On a serious note, it's a purpose built, no frills, military grade diver. No one can complain that the bezel is too hard to grip 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Three guesses where I was wandering today...
> 
> View attachment 15888260
> 
> ...


Outside of Jenna's apartment?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> This is what I like to see not concrete


Grass is always good 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> But, but it's only 14mm !!!!
> 
> On a serious note, it's a purpose built, no frills, military grade diver. No one can complain that the bezel is too hard to grip
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


From what I can see, marathon watches are build tough. Purpose built weapons. If you are using them as a tool watch id say it's a ? but as a desk diver they are a bit of overkill.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I was referring to the watch. As in I just got it and we are on our honeymoon.
> 
> dude 10yrs and 2 kids later for me and the Mrs....... the kid already wants my watch too.
> View attachment 15888425


So much for the postcoital vision of you lying back smoking a cig and admiring your watch as your newly wed watches on wondering if there's a rewind button on the marriage 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> So much for the postcoital vision of you lying back smoking a cig and admiring your watch as your newly wed watches on wondering if there's a rewind button on the marriage
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Who says I still can't do that


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Primary day...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Primary day...
> 
> View attachment 15889571


Voting again? Didn't you just have an election?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Tuesday










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Voting again? Didn't you just have an election?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Mostly preliminary round for state, county, and local stuff this time. Also fills positions vacated early for one reason or another.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Today I had a guy I work with talk about a citizen he saw in a dept store window and all the things he likes about it.
> 
> I asked him why he didn't buy it? His response was that $350aud was too expensive and that he already has 2 watches.
> Then I thought about me. I spend more on straps then he does on watches. I have 6 watches and all well over this. I know it's everyone's own financial position and mindset on what they do with their money but I was starting to find it hard to listen to. I'm not loaded but I wanted watches so I flipped other ones I purchased to get what I wanted. Buy low sell high. Bottom line I found a way.
> ...


Being a dick on honeymoon is good


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the "Once You've Eliminated the Impossible..." Department:

I misplaced my Explorer a month ago and I had not idea where it was. Looked all over with Mrs. BSF and nuthin'. We gave up and said, "We'll find it when we move again."

Fast forward to today, I was just about the dump the waste paper basket in my office and thought, "Nah, it can't be in there. Just no way..."

But just to be sure, I dumped the basket onto the sofa (just in case I was right...) and voila, the missing Explorer!

Explanation: Charlie is like a bull in a china shop; when he hops onto my desk, stuff scatters all over the place and I guess I had the Explorer on the desk that day. Mystery solved.

_"Charlie, we need to talk."_


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "Once You've Eliminated the Impossible..." Department:
> 
> I misplaced my Explorer a month ago and I had not idea where it was. Looked all over with Mrs. BSF and nuthin'. We gave up and said, "We'll find it when we move again."
> 
> ...


What's this story I hear about VC Overseas in blue for 35% off?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> So much for the postcoital vision of you lying back smoking a cig and admiring your watch as your newly wed watches on wondering if there's a rewind button on the marriage
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Bro Sappie can tell us for sure but I'm pretty confident that browsing WUS while on honeymoon is EXCELLENT grounds for an annulment


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> What's this story I hear about VC Overseas in blue for 35% off?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "Once You've Eliminated the Impossible..." Department:
> 
> I misplaced my Explorer a month ago and I had not idea where it was. Looked all over with Mrs. BSF and nuthin'. We gave up and said, "We'll find it when we move again."
> 
> ...


Or you just foiled the housecleaners near fool proof robbery


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "Once You've Eliminated the Impossible..." Department:
> 
> I misplaced my Explorer a month ago and I had not idea where it was. Looked all over with Mrs. BSF and nuthin'. We gave up and said, "We'll find it when we move again."
> 
> ...


You went a month without emptying the trash can???


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "Once You've Eliminated the Impossible..." Department:
> 
> I misplaced my Explorer a month ago and I had not idea where it was. Looked all over with Mrs. BSF and nuthin'. We gave up and said, "We'll find it when we move again."
> 
> ...


You might start a thread "I found this in the garbage" does it look original? 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> You went a month without emptying the trash can???


Sure, it's my recycle paper basket.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> You might start a thread "I found this in the garbage" does it look original?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Dude!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Bro Sappie can tell us for sure but I'm pretty confident that browsing WUS while on honeymoon is EXCELLENT grounds for an annulment


No, but browsing WUS during certain activities should be.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Again, an unplanned Speedy on a Tuesday.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@sportura, This story's for you.

I was waiting for the elevator and a young couple was walking towards me. They get about 50 feet away and the guy said, "Nice watch." (I was wearing my white Panda ROC at the time.) We chatted a bit and it turns out his wife got him the blue one for their recent wedding! He said she had to pull a lot of strings to get it... She's def a keeper!

Wondered what would have happened if I was rocking a Rolex... 😇


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, This story's for you.
> 
> I was waiting for the elevator and a young couple was walking towards me. They get about 50 feet away and the guy said, "Nice watch." (I was wearing my white Panda ROC at the time.) We chatted a bit and it turns out his wife got him the blue one for their recent wedding! He said she had to pull a lot of strings to get it... She's def a keeper!
> 
> Wondered what would have happened if I was rocking a Rolex... 😇


Gf.

If I had any presence of mind, I should have asked her if she had any connections at VC...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> If I had any presence of mind, I should have asked her if she had any connections at VC...


You didn't see my post?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You didn't see my post?


Where Jenna replied "Noooo." ?

It looked like this.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where Jenna replied "Noooo." ?
> 
> It looked like this.
> 
> View attachment 15889781


Just saying...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "Once You've Eliminated the Impossible..." Department:
> 
> I misplaced my Explorer a month ago and I had not idea where it was. Looked all over with Mrs. BSF and nuthin'. We gave up and said, "We'll find it when we move again."
> 
> ...


Bad Charlie. Bad Charlie.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi guys, I think that I might be over watches. I got this G-shock GBD-H1000 with 25% off on Monday. G-Shock Australia also included swag such as a cap (much better quality than caps by IWC, Ulysse Nardine and Sinn), Stickers, which I don't use as I have never been into bumper stickers, a lanyard and a tote bag.

I actually like the red colour scheme and the display is very legible for me without using glasses. These have received mixed reviews but it seems to work okay for me as a smart watch.

Has anyone contemplated eliminating everything and just sticking with G-shocks? I already know Sporty's answer but I feel so jaded over the whole watch hobby. I don't buy for prestige but due to some trauma in my childhood which caused somewhat of an obsession.

My attire these days is purely casual and not even smart casual. I usually wear superhero themed shirts, shorts and havianna flip flops all day every day except for winter when I might wear jacket and jeans. I think last winter I wore long pants maybe once or twice, other than going to work.

I have had guys on other forums comment that I wear thousands of dollars worth of watches but wear 20 year old clothes, which is true. Most of my clothes were bought new by me but I don't update my wardrobe until necessary.

The last time I wore a suit and tie was at my mother's funeral. I was even wearing a suit I picked up from my companies thrift shop at a special event in Brisbane City Town Hall. I own one belt and a pair of RM Williams boots, that's it.

I know this is probably the wrong forum but I have really been feeling a change coming over me since my mum passed and don't feel the need to own expensive watches.

That said, this G retails in Oz for $599 AUD and I got it for $449AUD.

Typing this I'm feeling a very strange sense of freedom and I know I could use the money elsewhere and save my wife a lot of worry. She is not happy since my forced retirement last year.

Interestingly I took my wife to a medical appointment yesterday and noticed two guys with brightly coloured G-Shocks, one orange, the other red. Red is my favourite colour by the way.

I will accept my expulsion from the OoO with grace and dignity.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Put it on leather, now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Just saying...


You've totally lost me...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> My attire these days is purely casual and not even smart casual. I usually wear superhero themed shirts, shorts and havianna flip flops all day every day except for winter when I might wear jacket and jeans.


Got these yet?









The one in the middle comes in color too.



Pete26 said:


> I know this is probably the wrong forum but I have really been feeling a change coming over me since my mum passed and don't feel the need to own expensive watches.


Go for it. The universe is telling you something and it's good that you're paying attention...



Pete26 said:


> Typing this I'm feeling a very strange sense of freedom and I know I could use the money elsewhere and save my wife a lot of worry. She is not happy since my forced retirement last year.


Dude, nothing is more important than peace of mind. And a happy wife.



Pete26 said:


> I will accept my expulsion from the OoO with grace and dignity.


Unless you know something we don't, I don't see any expulsion in your future; you're not that lucky... 😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> Put it on leather, now.


That's a beauty.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, I think that I might be over watches. I got this G-shock GBD-H1000 with 25% off on Monday. G-Shock Australia also included swag such as a cap (much better quality than caps by IWC, Ulysse Nardine and Sinn), Stickers, which I don't use as I have never been into bumper stickers, a lanyard and a tote bag.
> 
> I actually like the red colour scheme and the display is very legible for me without using glasses. These have received mixed reviews but it seems to work okay for me as a smart watch.
> 
> ...


So you don't love your Seamaster anymore? That was quick!

Don't jump to conclusions just yet. You only just bought that red G-shock. Give yourself some time.

But if it feels right, consider yourself lucky and saved from this watch illness that very few escape.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That's a beauty.


The strap change system and link system is the single best system I've seen (with that said, the VC may be superior but I've never played with one!).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, I think that I might be over watches. I got this G-shock GBD-H1000 with 25% off on Monday. G-Shock Australia also included swag such as a cap (much better quality than caps by IWC, Ulysse Nardine and Sinn), Stickers, which I don't use as I have never been into bumper stickers, a lanyard and a tote bag.
> 
> I actually like the red colour scheme and the display is very legible for me without using glasses. These have received mixed reviews but it seems to work okay for me as a smart watch.
> 
> ...


My recommendation: extensive psychotherapy, maybe even electroshock therapy.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Bad Charlie. Bad Charlie.


At least Charlie keeps up tradition with good taste by choosing a Rolex.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Again, an unplanned Speedy on a Tuesday.


Nice!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> The strap change system and link system is the single best system I've seen (with that said, the VC may be superior but I've never played with one!).


Neither have I.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, I think that I might be over watches. I got this G-shock GBD-H1000 with 25% off on Monday. G-Shock Australia also included swag such as a cap (much better quality than caps by IWC, Ulysse Nardine and Sinn), Stickers, which I don't use as I have never been into bumper stickers, a lanyard and a tote bag.
> 
> I actually like the red colour scheme and the display is very legible for me without using glasses. These have received mixed reviews but it seems to work okay for me as a smart watch.
> 
> ...


I would say just be you. Whatever you and wife are comfortable with is good.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Put it on leather, now.


Nah


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Nah


It's a great way to change it up. On a black leather strap, it'll be an excellent dress piece.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> It's a great way to change it up. On a black leather strap, it'll be an excellent dress piece.


Black i could go for.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Black i could go for.


I match with my belt, TBH. I do tend to wear light brown.

It looks great on blue leather from what I have seen as well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> I match with my belt, TBH. I do tend to wear light brown.
> 
> It looks great on blue leather from what I have seen as well.


Blue probably good.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Blue probably good.


I asked the AD to see what the black rubber Cartier strap runs. Would be great for a sporty look.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, I think that I might be over watches. I got this G-shock GBD-H1000 with 25% off on Monday. G-Shock Australia also included swag such as a cap (much better quality than caps by IWC, Ulysse Nardine and Sinn), Stickers, which I don't use as I have never been into bumper stickers, a lanyard and a tote bag.
> 
> I actually like the red colour scheme and the display is very legible for me without using glasses. These have received mixed reviews but it seems to work okay for me as a smart watch.
> 
> ...


I'm not making fun of you, but your story actually cracked me up. I'll walk you through my reactions...

"Might've gotten over this watch thing..." Yeah, I hear you, I feel like I'm getting over it and I haven't even bought any big-ticket watches, just living vicariously through WUS.

"Has anyone contemplated eliminating everything and just sticking with G-shocks?" Sometimes, yeah, I think the jewelry thing is going too far, I've seen Gs on bosses in suits at work, they're perfectly appropriate in our business.

"The last time I wore a suit and tie was at my mother's funeral." Dude, sorry to hear. That's heavy news.

"I know this is probably the wrong forum but I have really been feeling a change coming over me since my mum passed and don't feel the need to own expensive watches." No, no, that's fine, I think for every 'my collection is too big' post there's five or six 'I'm consolidating now' posts. Everyone on WUS talks about their journey and they're not always constantly hoarding.

"That said, this G retails in Oz for $599 AUD and I got it for $449AUD." (channeling my friends and coworkers) DUDE FIVE HUNNERD DOLLARS FOR A PLASTIC WATCH LOLOL ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

But yeah, it was funny going through a personal journey reading your post and then holy fawk, we're still in the loonie bin, spending more money on the "cheap" watch than most people do on their entire lifetime watch collections.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> What's this story I hear about VC Overseas in blue for 35% off?


brand new? I doubt it. VCO is joining RO and Nautilus in "no discount" territory.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> brand new? I doubt it. VCO is joining RO and Nautilus in "no discount" territory.


Yeah I misread post... Was Deposit..


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah I misread post... Was Deposit..


per BSF, they dont even take deposits now. Or is that just ADs but boutiques still do?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> per BSF, they dont even take deposits now. Or is that just ADs but boutiques still do?


Think mav said boutique. I have no idea personally.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Having a bit of fun arguing with a guy over at the Explorer thread. Seems like a real Douchetevez...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> per BSF, they dont even take deposits now. Or is that just ADs but boutiques still do?


Yeah, the ADs are shut out but boutiques are still fair game. Guess Vacheron is less likely to stiff their own boutiques or at least that's what people leaving deposits are hoping (praying?) for...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna's discussing our future house with her architect.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Having a bit of fun arguing with a guy over at the Explorer thread. Seems like a real Douchetevez...


he made the mistake of commenting on your handle.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BSF, why dont you supply the RO as well to shut him up?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm not making fun of you, but your story actually cracked me up. I'll walk you through my reactions...
> 
> "Might've gotten over this watch thing..." Yeah, I hear you, I feel like I'm getting over it and I haven't even bought any big-ticket watches, just living vicariously through WUS.
> 
> ...





BarracksSi said:


> I'm not making fun of you, but your story actually cracked me up. I'll walk you through my reactions...
> 
> "Might've gotten over this watch thing..." Yeah, I hear you, I feel like I'm getting over it and I haven't even bought any big-ticket watches, just living vicariously through WUS.
> 
> ...


Yeah but in my defence it's a smart watch...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna's discussing our future house with her architect.
> 
> View attachment 15890280


Is it going to be bigger on the inside than the outside?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Yeah but in my defence *it's a smart watch...*


This calls for an OoO staple:









BTW, my smartwatch says hi!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, I think that I might be over watches. I got this G-shock GBD-H1000 with 25% off on Monday. G-Shock Australia also included swag such as a cap (much better quality than caps by IWC, Ulysse Nardine and Sinn), Stickers, which I don't use as I have never been into bumper stickers, a lanyard and a tote bag.
> 
> I actually like the red colour scheme and the display is very legible for me without using glasses. These have received mixed reviews but it seems to work okay for me as a smart watch.
> 
> ...


You don't get expelled from OoO. It's a bar and every one is free to come and go as they please.

Yeah, I do see why someone might cool off on watches. Sometimes, something click on our heads and the decision becomes clear as day.

Fellow OoO'ers like the GMT trio and Cobia have posted less and I think they reached nirvana. You might have attained enlightenment yourself too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> At least Charlie keeps up tradition with good taste by choosing a Rolex.


Charlie threw it in the bin....

I knew that BSF is a Big Seiko Fan after all. Charlie prefers an AP....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I would say just be you. Whatever you and wife are comfortable with is good.


Yes. Sometimes being on WUS puts an upward pressure on oneself to upgrade or buy that latest and greatest. Not helped by all the "incomings". LOL


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Yes. Sometimes being on WUS puts an upward pressure on oneself to upgrade or buy that latest and greatest. Not helped by all the "incomings". LOL


Luckily I deploy, but everytime I come back and see what Sappie or BSF or Mav buy the itch is on!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Is it going to be bigger on the inside than the outside?


I heard someone asked her that. Something along the lines of, "It'll be bigger on the inside."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Charlie threw it in the bin....
> 
> I knew that BSF is a Big Seiko Fan after all. Charlie prefers an AP....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I heard someone asked her that. Something along the lines of, "It'll be bigger on the inside."


that's why she wants for me to hang out inside


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Yeah but in my defence it's a smart watch...


I did ask the brotherhood of OoO about buying a Samsung smart watch and be done with it. Everyone discouraged me but I am still seeing the benefits of a smart watch. Especially for interstate travels when I go to the top end and the bloody time difference is 0.5 hour which no GMT watch would display.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Luckily I deploy, but everytime I come back and see what Sappie or BSF or Mav buy the itch is on!


That's a good way to save some extra pocket money as well. However I have reached a point where I am slowing down on purchases already.

Hey, do holler if you ever port anywhere in Australia. We can catch up for drinks if I am in the vicinity.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Having a bit of fun arguing with a guy over at the Explorer thread. Seems like a real Douchetevez...


Read it... Thread reminds me of what can be wrong about wus.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Read it... Thread reminds me of what can be wrong about wus.


Yup, you nailed it.

I also probably let it go on for longer than I should.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, you nailed it.
> 
> I also probably let it go on for longer than I should.


You certainly did genius.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You certainly did genius.


LOL!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> LOL!


If I wanted to work again, I would. 
Then I could enjoy all those idiotic bs games again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> *If I wanted to work again, I would.*
> Then I could enjoy all those idiotic bs games again.


Wash your mouth out with soap!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wash your mouth out with soap!


Gf.

Being retired is the best choice I ever made.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Being retired is the best choice I ever made.


Same here... I said to Mrs BT today imagine if I had worked the last 10 years...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Same here... I said to Mrs BT today imagine if I had worked the last 10 years...


Gf

I wasn't much for petty politics and wus has some of that imo.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Same here... I said to Mrs BT today imagine if I had worked the last 10 years...


am happy to retire as well. But problem with being retired is hard to make an excuse on why you need to go out. And this pandemic even added obstacles to that.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, I think that I might be over watches. I got this G-shock GBD-H1000 with 25% off on Monday. G-Shock Australia also included swag such as a cap (much better quality than caps by IWC, Ulysse Nardine and Sinn), Stickers, which I don't use as I have never been into bumper stickers, a lanyard and a tote bag.
> 
> I actually like the red colour scheme and the display is very legible for me without using glasses. These have received mixed reviews but it seems to work okay for me as a smart watch.
> 
> ...


Pete, I'm gonna refrain from mentioning your watch choice out of kindness  But, it sounds like we could be brothers when it comes to our wardrobes. My wife and kids occasionally buy me something, probably more out of desperation than kindness, otherwise I could probably date most of my clothes to > 10 years. Casual comfortable ...

However, if your wife is worried then this needs to be addressed, and if the solution is selling watches and wearing G-shocks, so be it. There are even some interesting models. Although, as an alternative to a G-shock you might take a look at a Garmin - this is what I wear when I'm roughly it for the day, and I like the GPS function for finding my way out of dense and dark forests 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Put it on leather, now.


That looks great on the strap.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Read it... Thread reminds me of what can be wrong about wus.


Link?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna's discussing our future house with her architect.
> 
> View attachment 15890280


Hmm. A house that's bigger on the inside, I suppose.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Is it going to be bigger on the inside than the outside?


Nra.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy Tuesday better late than never! Been a busy day, now catching up on Peaky Blinders (finally started watching a couple of weeks ago)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Link?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


GF

Never mind I found the thread. Nice work and exemplary patience BSF

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speedy Tuesday better late than never! Been a busy day, now catching up on Peaky Blinders (finally started watching a couple of weeks ago)


Busy day time traveling 

Has Peaky Blinders come out with new shows?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Peaky blinders is a top show. You are going to enjoy it. The seasons take you from small time to well....... you watch and find out.

Just remember this line “no fighting”


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> You might start a thread "I found this in the garbage" does it look original?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Charlie should start the thread:

"My father left this old watch lying around on his desk, and I noticed it in the bin one day, so he must have been trying to throw it out. I rescued it and am now wondering if it's real and if it's worth anything. Charliethecat."...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys, I think that I might be over watches. I got this G-shock GBD-H1000 with 25% off on Monday. G-Shock Australia also included swag such as a cap (much better quality than caps by IWC, Ulysse Nardine and Sinn), Stickers, which I don't use as I have never been into bumper stickers, a lanyard and a tote bag.
> 
> I actually like the red colour scheme and the display is very legible for me without using glasses. These have received mixed reviews but it seems to work okay for me as a smart watch.
> 
> ...


Hey Pete,

Just wear whatever makes you happy and works for you.

No need to flex here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Having a bit of fun arguing with a guy over at the Explorer thread. Seems like a real Douchetevez...


Give him heaps BSF.

Throw in an AP, or a VC and Daument the he11 out of that thread...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna's discussing our future house with her architect.
> 
> View attachment 15890280


Looks like she's planning something with lots of honey...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> BSF, why dont you supply the RO as well to shut him up?


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Yeah but in my defence it's a smart watch...


If Fake watches are for Fake people, Smart watches are for smart people...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> This calls for an OoO staple:
> View attachment 15890295
> 
> 
> ...


For a moment there I thought it had a tourbillon, then I looked closer and it has a cat...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> If Fake watches are for Fake people, Smart watches are for smart people...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


This is the best post amongst all of your posts over the years, simply the best. You will be worshipped like a god in the smart watch sub-forum if you post that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> For a moment there I thought it had a tourbillon, then I looked closer and it has a cat...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Some people carry a picture of their wife in their wallet. Barracks has a picture of Norman on his smart watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> This is the best post amongst all of your posts over the years, simply the best. You will be worshipped like a god in the smart watch sub-forum if you post that.


Don't start them off they are bad enough already....them and their bloody charging leads.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Don't start them off they are bad enough already....them and their bloody charging leads.


LOL. Sometimes you need to rub people the right way.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. Sometimes you need to rub people the right way.


No just unplug their chargers whilst they are asleep.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Don't start them off they are bad enough already....them and their bloody charging leads.


I got into a debate at work about this topic. The clown was telling me his smart wstch was better because it has so many features and he can use it like a phone etc.

Firstly I don't want my watch as well as my phone to notify me of squat. The phone already makes plenty of noise as it is. Second of all my watch (6426) has been running like a top since 1972. When your quartz Casio wannabe can last as long as mine and look as good then maybe I'll get one.

the Rolex doesn't need an update either......


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Basically it went something like that. Then, I stepped down off the soap box, looked at what was left of my victim and walked away happy to know I am a true WIS.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> This is the best post amongst all of your posts over the years, simply the best. You will be worshipped like a god in the smart watch sub-forum if you post that.


No thanks.

There's enough people already who think they're gods in some of the sub-forums.

I prefer being a non-entity here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Some people carry a picture of their wife in their wallet. Barracks has a picture of Norman on his smart watch.


It's better than having a fake digital tourbillon...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Said it before and I’ll say it again, I have an I phone for calls texts and e mails, why do I need an extension of that on my wrist to annoy me even more?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Don't start them off they are bad enough already....them and their bloody charging leads.


There was a time when I thought I needed a smart watch and wore one every day. I used to respond to it's every demand to exercise, check emails, messages, social media posts, (including WUS), and various other tasks. I stopped wearing a smart watch 2.5 years ago, felt immediate relief and have never missed it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> There was a time when I thought I needed a smart watch and wore one every day. I used to respond to it's every demand to exercise, check emails, messages, social media posts, (including WUS), and various other tasks. I stopped wearing a smart watch 2.5 years ago, felt immediate relief and have never missed it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


My daughter has one and she is a slave to its constant buzzing, can't even get through a meal without her being on it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> If Fake watches are for Fake people, Smart watches are for smart people...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Deep 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I got into a debate at work about this topic. The clown was telling me his smart wstch was better because it has so many features and he can use it like a phone etc.
> 
> Firstly I don't want my watch as well as my phone to notify me of squat. The phone already makes plenty of noise as it is. Second of all my watch (6426) has been running like a top since 1972. When your quartz Casio wannabe can last as long as mine and look as good then maybe I'll get one.
> 
> the Rolex doesn't need an update either......


Next time tell him that his kids/grandkids are gonna love and cherish is smart watch when it's passed on in a few decades. Of course, it won't work but hey they can still wear it for its fond memories 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Some people carry a picture of their wife in their wallet. Barracks has a picture of Norman on his smart watch.


Don't have a smart watch (since I'm not smart) but this is my laptop lockscreen...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. Sometimes you need to rub people the right way.


So that's what I'm doing wrong...










Hopefully Jenna's a patient teacher...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Luckily I deploy, but everytime I come back and see what Sappie or BSF or Mav buy* the itch is on!*


There is a cream for that you know....

...called polywatch


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> There is a cream for that you know....
> 
> ...called polywatch


Are we back to talking about that special GS polishing cream...?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Part of my decision making process was the fact that my wife who has MS is a falls risk and has fallen several times. She is getting an Apple Watch on the advice of her OT which has phone alerts for falls and she can also direct messages to my watch and phone. She's getting hers hopefully through the NDIS here in Australia.

My watch will pick up her notifications if I am outside and she is inside. She has fallen before and been unable to contact anybody.

The fact it is a G-shock caters to my watch fetish.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Busy day time traveling
> 
> Has Peaky Blinders come out with new shows?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


No, I just started watching on Netflix! I think a new season is coming, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> For a moment there I thought it had a tourbillon, then I looked closer and it has a cat...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...





BundyBear said:


> Some people carry a picture of their *wife* in their wallet. Barracks has a picture of *Norman* on his smart watch.


Why not both?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> It's better than having a fake digital tourbillon...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


This was funny, taking Moser's no-hands tourbillon AW "homage" and adding it to mine (no, it's not animated, either).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Part of my decision making process was the fact that my wife who has MS is a falls risk and has fallen several times. She is getting an Apple Watch on the advice of her OT which has phone alerts for falls and she can also direct messages to my watch and phone. She's getting hers hopefully through the NDIS here in Australia.
> 
> My watch will pick up her notifications if I am outside and she is inside. She has fallen before and been unable to contact anybody.
> 
> The fact it is a G-shock caters to my watch fetish.


family and health first bro. If you need to wear a smart watch for your wife's health, do so. I would.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> No, I just started watching on Netflix! I think a new season is coming, though.


i love scotch whisky. But that show made me try irish whiskey. And i wasnt disappointed.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Are we back to talking about that special GS polishing cream...?


Thread: "Should I try Polywatch on my GS Snowflake?"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> i love scotch whisky. But that show made me try irish whiskey. And i wasnt disappointed.


It's funny how people get introduced to new things.

I mentioned Korean crime dramas and soju before.

When I was into Boardwalk Empire, I would often have whisky while watching. Same with Battlestar Galactica (of all things), because Col. Tigh and Starbuck were heavy drinkers .


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> It's funny how people get introduced to new things.
> 
> I mentioned Korean crime dramas and soju before.
> 
> When I was into Boardwalk Empire, I would often have whisky while watching. Same with Battlestar Galactica (of all things), because Col. Tigh and Starbuck were heavy drinkers .


We are all Grade (something) Susceptibles.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i love scotch whisky. But that show made me try irish whiskey. And i wasnt disappointed.


I've had some good (and bad ) nights with Jameson hahah


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Part of my decision making process was the fact that my wife who has MS is a falls risk and has fallen several times. She is getting an Apple Watch on the advice of her OT which has phone alerts for falls and she can also direct messages to my watch and phone. She's getting hers hopefully through the NDIS here in Australia.
> 
> My watch will pick up her notifications if I am outside and she is inside. She has fallen before and been unable to contact anybody.
> 
> The fact it is a G-shock caters to my watch fetish.


Absolutely family first.

I don't know how much standing I have, but would never "expel" you from OoO!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


>


Stopped by my AD after dropping off a bag of blood. Still no news about my Silver Snoopy but they did have the WorldTimer. Gorgeous watch.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Stopped by my AD after dropping off a bag of blood. Still no news about my Silver Snoopy but they did have the WorldTimer. Gorgeous watch.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It really is a stunner!

I have yet to see the new Snoopy in the metal; I did get to see the Tokyo Olympics Seamaster diver and the No Time to Die Seamaster and they are lookers as well!

Actually ordered the NTTD NATO strap for my Spectre


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Stopped by my AD after dropping off a bag of blood. Still no news about my Silver Snoopy but they did have the WorldTimer. Gorgeous watch.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No news here from my ADs either.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Stopped by my AD after dropping off a bag of blood.


Can't find the video:

"Okay, I'm leaving! Ugh! Every time I go to donate blood it's the same questions! 'What's your name?' 'Can I see your ID?' 'Where did you get it?' 'Why is it in a bucket?'"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So that's what I'm doing wrong...
> 
> View attachment 15890795
> 
> ...


For you guys:


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speedy Tuesday better late than never! Been a busy day, now catching up on Peaky Blinders (finally started watching a couple of weeks ago)


Nice watch and a great series. Looking forward to the sixth season..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> am happy to retire as well. But problem with being retired is hard to make an excuse on why you need to go out. And this pandemic even added obstacles to that.


Not for me...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> No thanks.
> 
> There's enough people already who think they're gods in some of the sub-forums.
> 
> ...


That's a good post and thought.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

New boots for me Bathy:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Why not both?
> View attachment 15890990
> 
> 
> View attachment 15890991


Well I guess Norman is like a son to you guys.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> For you guys:
> View attachment 15891552


You mean, it's for Big Seiko Fan?

He's the one obsessed with Jenna. LOL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Well I guess Norman is like a son to you guys.


Y'all have no idea&#8230;

I'll just say that we won't be able to have kids of our own.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Y'all have no idea&#8230;
> 
> I'll just say that we won't be able to have kids of our own.


I am sorry to hear that. You guys at peace with that?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> I am sorry to hear that. You guys at peace with that?


I think so, but once in a while I'm not sure. I didn't fully understand how much Norman means to her until her first Zoom with her classmates last year, when they all introduced themselves and gave a "fun fact". She wasn't sure what to talk about, so I said, Tell them about Norman, everybody likes cats. She did, and she started to break down, talking about our situation, and how she's so happy to have him around to give her love to.

So, yeah, we got a late start, and things didn't work out. Couldn't even afford IVF when it would've been viable. And as uncertain as things are now - and with her planning to start her own job sometime next year - it'll be the three of us for the foreseeable future.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Thread: "Should I try Polywatch on my GS Snowflake?"


"Like" if this is sarcasm.

"Thumbs down" if it's real.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> For you guys:
> View attachment 15891552


Your screen is wrong. Jenna is hot, not fair.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Your screen is wrong. Jenna is hot, not fair.


Give me 'till August and maybe the weather report will be more appropriate.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> I am sorry to hear that. You guys at peace with that?


With a week of staying with one set of gkids and a day of me tending a sick one from the other set, I gotta say it's the most rewarding result of what happened 50 years ago this Saturday. 
4 gkids is the absolute best.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> With a week of staying with one set of gkids and a day of me tending a sick one from the other set, I gotta say it's the most rewarding result of what happened 50 years ago this Saturday.
> 4 gkids is the absolute best.


Me on the left:

j/k ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I think so, but once in a while I'm not sure. I didn't fully understand how much Norman means to her until her first Zoom with her classmates last year, when they all introduced themselves and gave a "fun fact". She wasn't sure what to talk about, so I said, Tell them about Norman, everybody likes cats. She did, and she started to break down, talking about our situation, and how she's so happy to have him around to give her love to.
> 
> So, yeah, we got a late start, and things didn't work out. Couldn't even afford IVF when it would've been viable. And as uncertain as things are now - and with her planning to start her own job sometime next year - it'll be the three of us for the foreseeable future.


Couldn't like the post. Must have been stressful for the missus. Yeah, I have friends who have tried but couldn't have kids and can relate to what you're saying. Stay positive.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> With a week of staying with one set of gkids and a day of me tending a sick one from the other set, I gotta say it's the most rewarding result of what happened 50 years ago this Saturday.
> 4 gkids is the absolute best.


I think kids are good to have. The terrible twos/tantrums and teenage years not so fun.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> I think kids are good to have. The terrible twos/tantrums and teenage years not so fun.


Gkids better!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Couldn't like the post. *Must have been stressful for the missus.* Yeah, I have friends who have tried but couldn't have kids and can relate to what you're saying. Stay positive.


The last time we had a beer, she let it all out.

I'm so proud of how hard she's been working at her studies, though. She just now finished her last final of this semester and I think she'll be on par with the upper half of her class.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Couldn't like the post. Must have been stressful for the missus. Yeah, I have friends who have tried but couldn't have kids and can relate to what you're saying. Stay positive.


This recent episode of NOVA, "Fighting for Fertility", made me feel not so alone when I watched it, too:








NOVA | Fighting for Fertility | Season 48 | Episode 5 | PBS


Meet people struggling with infertility and the challenges of assisted reproduction.




www.pbs.org


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gkids better!


LOL. You can always return them when you've had enough.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Y'all have no idea&#8230;
> 
> I'll just say that we won't be able to have kids of our own.


Because they won't be able to live up to Norman's example?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because they won't be able to live up to Norman's example?


Well, there's that, yeah. We didn't even need to teach him how to shyt in a box. 🤣


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I think so, but once in a while I'm not sure. I didn't fully understand how much Norman means to her until her first Zoom with her classmates last year, when they all introduced themselves and gave a "fun fact". She wasn't sure what to talk about, so I said, Tell them about Norman, everybody likes cats. She did, and she started to break down, talking about our situation, and how she's so happy to have him around to give her love to.
> 
> So, yeah, we got a late start, and things didn't work out. Couldn't even afford IVF when it would've been viable. And as uncertain as things are now - and with her planning to start her own job sometime next year - it'll be the three of us for the foreseeable future.


Man, so sorry to hear that. What you said didn't sink in, so apologies.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No news here from my ADs either.


Same here


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Man, so sorry to hear that. What you said didn't sink in, so apologies.


No sweat, I probably wouldn't have posted the other comment normally but it just came out. We joke around in OoO all the time anyway so I see where you were coming from.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

You can't get away from this stuff...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sighted during today's wandering...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Same here


Yikes. Have they given you any update?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yikes. Have they given you any update?


Yes something on May 5th "I did speak to my VP yesterday. We are still expecting your watch to arrive by Vacheron. "
Translation : we have no flying clue


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Yes something on May 5th "I did speak to my VP yesterday. We are still expecting your watch to arrive by Vacheron. "
> Translation : we have no flying clue


Man, what a mess...

"arrive by Vacheron" ?? Is that a new holiday like Christmas or Thanksgiving? ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Man, what a mess...
> 
> "arrive by Vacheron" ?? Is that a new holiday like Christmas or Thanksgiving? 😣


Remember when they said April at the latest maybe they meant 2024?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Remember when they said April at the latest maybe they meant 2024?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You can't get away from this stuff...
> 
> View attachment 15892083


The time doesn't even line up . Disappointing


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> The last time we had a beer, she let it all out.
> 
> I'm so proud of how hard she's been working at her studies, though. She just now finished her last final of this semester and I think she'll be on par with the upper half of her class.


I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope a miracle may happen for you.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

manofrolex said:


> Yes something on May 5th "I did speak to my VP yesterday. We are still expecting your watch to arrive by Vacheron. "
> Translation : we have no flying clue


Do they have their own airline?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Do they have their own airline?


i sure hope so


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> No sweat, I probably wouldn't have posted the other comment normally but it just came out. We joke around in OoO all the time anyway so I see where you were coming from.


One of the reasons why I have stopped making wise cracks. Sometimes we aren't aware that what we post may be offensive.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sighted during today's wandering...
> 
> View attachment 15892085


I would prefer an R2D2.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of Vacheron, here's the latest.

My AD is refunding my money; he said he's exhausted all his options. (Options that he's willing to do, that is.) I'm taking my money and moving on; no use beating that dead horse with lawyers...

That said, I still might be able to get my watch! One of the lawyers I contacted has a buddy who's fairly high up at one of the Vacheron boutiques and he made a call on my behalf. (It turns out that they're fraternity brothers and the lawyer called in a chit...)

I spoke with the Boutique guy and he seemed really genuine and sincere. Chatted a lot about watches and such. Afterwards, he _promised_ me that I will get the blue 4500V _this year_. _"On my word,"_ he said.

Fingers crossed! I'm ok with waiting some more, I've waited this long, right?

Too bad I have nothing to wear in the meantime... ?

Mav, you suck!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> One of the reasons why I have stopped making wise cracks. Sometimes we aren't aware that what we post may be offensive.


Tell me about it... Oy!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> One of the reasons why I have stopped making wise cracks. Sometimes we aren't aware that what we post may be offensive.


I appreciate treading carefully, and yeah, not everyone is as easygoing as I usually am. And I can't take offense when so often it's either a misunderstanding or a simple misreading. Besides, it's not my or MrsBS's fault.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Verdict on the Santos after basically non-stop wear on both leather and bracelet:

The watch would be perfect (and I mean that) if had two things:

1. Screw down crown (I mean, it's 100m as-is, but . . .)
2. Some type of micro-adjust

#1 is a true nitpick. But I'd love to see Cartier do a VC-style hidden micro-adjust. I'd give it a 10-out-of-10 if it had that. It's about a 9 or a 9.5 out of 10, though, as-is. Rookie score? Maybe. Perhaps. But for the dough? Yeah, it's outstanding.

I'd give it the W over the DateJust. I love the DJ41. It's a one watch collection if you wanted it to be. It's just a classic piece. But give me the Cartier. I made the choice and I don't regret it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tell me about it... Oy!


Yes.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of Vacheron, here's the latest.
> 
> My AD is refunding my money; he said he's exhausted all his options. (Options that he's willing to do, that is.) I'm taking my money and moving on; no use beating that dead horse with lawyers...
> 
> ...


Man, I wish you were looking for one a while back since I could've gotten one via Wempe, NY for you. About a year and a quarter ago, they had the blue a few times in stock.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Man, I wish you were looking for one a while back since I could've gotten one via Wempe, NY for you. About a year and a quarter ago, they had the blue a few times in stock.


Yeah, talk about bad timing. When it first came out, I saw it at the boutique and came away underwhelmed. Fast forward a couple of years and now I want it. I blame it all on Mav's pictures...

Mav, you suck!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, talk about bad timing. When it first came out, I saw it at the boutique and came away underwhelmed. Fast forward a couple of years and now I want it. I blame it all on Mav's pictures...
> 
> Mav, you suck!


Yeah about a year and a quarter ago you could actually get them!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of Vacheron, here's the latest.
> 
> My AD is refunding my money; he said he's exhausted all his options. (Options that he's willing to do, that is.) I'm taking my money and moving on; no use beating that dead horse with lawyers...
> 
> ...


hey, I'll lend you a mint P01!!!!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> hey, I'll lend you a mint P01!!!!


:: vomits ::


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> hey, I'll lend you a mint P01!!!!


A deal no one could possibly refuse


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I have to admit. I’ve had fun lately being on town council meetings. Next up is our towns potential ban on cannabis facilities. 

COVID hit our town down hard. My property taxes are $10K a year (middle class house worth $450K in NJ, FYI, so no mansion). Bunch of store fronts empty down town. 

We have like 6 dedicated liquor stores (not counting super markets with booze). 5 bars. Countless places that sell tobacco. 

And these morons are afraid of some pot shops? Seriously? We are just going to let the other two towns near us get all the tax revenue?

70% of this town voted to legalize and these old school “OMG THE CHILDREN” people want to cost me dollars in property taxes for no reason. 

Can’t wait for this next meeting.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> With a week of staying with one set of gkids and a day of me tending a sick one from the other set, I gotta say it's the most rewarding result of what happened 50 years ago this Saturday.
> 4 gkids is the absolute best.


I'm still playing catch up. Three grandkids in four years and one half baked. We took care of the 1 year old last weekend, first time separated from his parents; a very secure little bugger.

Any thoughts on getting another dog? Our grandkids love our Golden, although I'm not always sure that the love is reciprocal 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I think kids are good to have. The terrible twos/tantrums and teenage years not so fun.


Having two teenage girls only 13 mo apart - Not recommended!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> I have to admit. I've had fun lately being on town council meetings. Next up is our towns potential ban on cannabis facilities.
> 
> COVID hit our town down hard. My property taxes are $10K a year (middle class house worth $450K in NJ, FYI, so no mansion). Bunch of store fronts empty down town.
> 
> ...


Sharing is caring. Just don't run out of rolling papers 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Had the chance to view the new Batman and Pepsi on jubilee yesterday and I must admit I was more impressed with the Batman. The blue on the Batman is so much nicer and vivid. The Pepsi’s bezel just looked off under the lights in store. I don’t think they’ve fixed the red and blue hue on the BLRO. 

First time I’ve seen the BLNR on a jubilee and I think it looked awesome. 

Apologies for not taking any photos.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Having two teenage girls only 13 mo apart - Not recommended!


You should try twins...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Had the chance to view the new Batman and Pepsi on jubilee yesterday and I must admit I was more impressed with the Batman. The blue on the Batman is so much nicer and vivid. The Pepsi's bezel just looked off under the lights in store. I don't think they've fixed the red and blue hue on the BLRO.
> 
> First time I've seen the BLNR on a jubilee and I think it looked awesome.
> 
> Apologies for not taking any photos.


Batman. Seen them both at the store and in the wild and I think the BLNR is much better. It's a watch I would wear.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Batman. Seen them both at the store and in the wild and I think the BLNR is much better. It's a watch I would wear.


You reckon anyone would swap their BLNR for my LN and Tudor Black Bay blue?

The BLRO was $27k and the BLNR was $23k.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ^
> View attachment 15892222


Tobacco right?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Had the chance to view the new Batman and Pepsi on jubilee yesterday and I must admit I was more impressed with the Batman. The blue on the Batman is so much nicer and vivid. The Pepsi's bezel just looked off under the lights in store. I don't think they've fixed the red and blue hue on the BLRO.
> 
> First time I've seen the BLNR on a jubilee and I think it looked awesome.
> 
> Apologies for not taking any photos.


I'm sure that deal would be possible with not much out of your pocket. Even swap probably not gonna happen just because of the batman hype. But I agree the batman is the sharper watch. Even the batgirl on jubilee is fantastic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> You reckon anyone would swap their BLNR for my LN and Tudor Black Bay blue?
> 
> The BLRO was $27k and the BLNR was $23k.


I doubt it but you might find someone who will bite. Why don't you put it on the WTT to list LN+BBB for a BLNR?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> I doubt it but you might find someone who will bite. Why don't you put it on the WTT to list LN+BBB for a BLNR?


I might try it at the grey dealer where I saw it. I'll also offer some dogecoin.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Seen the Batman you are talking about in person. It’s a winner winner....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I might try it at the grey dealer where I saw it. I'll also offer some dogecoin.


Yup, saw one in your nick of the woods. Better strike fast before someone picks it up. Good luck


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I might try it at the grey dealer where I saw it. I'll also offer some dogecoin.


Just remember the guy who paid for his pizza back in the day with 10,000 Bitcoin...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Tobacco right?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Weed would be so much cooler tho...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Weed would be so much cooler tho...


Speaking of weed, I just pulled a bunch of dandelions if anyones interested. Just PM me your address


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

So what do I get?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

sportura said:


> So what do I get?


the right to change your spiel


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> So what do I get?


Banned 4-5 times. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> ...
> 
> So what do I get?


Here you go.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Having two teenage girls only 13 mo apart - Not recommended!


in our country, there's a custom of buying guns when your daughter reaches her teens.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> in our country, there's a custom of buying guns when your daughter reaches her teens.


Might help keep her bedroom tidy ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm still playing catch up. Three grandkids in four years and one half baked. We took care of the 1 year old last weekend, first time separated from his parents; a very secure little bugger.
> 
> Any thoughts on getting another dog? Our grandkids love our Golden, although I'm not always sure that the love is reciprocal
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


They have a doodle. Sweet dog hung around me the whole time.

But no soon be a year and there was only 1 BTWD.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Weed would be so much cooler tho...


Nah I always think of Denver and what a neat place it was.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

sportura said:


> So what do I get?


A big congratulations! Amazing you have survived 15 years.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> in our country, there's a custom of buying guns when your daughter reaches her teens.


For my gkids... At birth, we bought them lifetime hunting and fishing licenses.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> A big congratulations! Amazing you have survived 15 years.


for a while there i thought you were congratulating me on my marriage


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> A big congratulations! Amazing you have survived 15 years.


Thanks. There's a backstory as to why after 10 years without a single warning all of a sudden I became a target, someday I'll publish a book.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> Thanks. There's a backstory as to why after 10 years without a single warning all of a sudden I became a target, someday I'll publish a book.


can you give your OoO brothers a sneak peek?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

sportura said:


> Thanks. There's a backstory as to why after 10 years without a single warning all of a sudden I became a target, someday I'll publish a book.


A best seller for sure amongst your many fans.

A signed copy for me please.

In fact I would like to meet you one day, but you know what they say about meeting your heros?

I met the infamous Jeremy Clarkson at the U.K. motor Show once, and had a good old chat with him for about half an hour, and he didn't stop taking the piss out of me and my choice of cars the whole time.

I loved it, and I liked him even more afterwards, so didn't apply there.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> I met the infamous Jeremy Clarkson at the U.K. motor Show once, and had a good old chat with him for about half an hour, and he didn't stop taking the piss out of me and my choice of cars the whole time.
> 
> I loved it, and I liked him even more afterwards, so didn't apply there.


As much of a knob he can be, he's one of my favorite presenters I've ever seen on TV. I think his best program was the one about the Victoria Cross.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> A best seller for sure amongst your many fans.
> 
> A signed copy for me please.
> 
> ...


I'd love to have a beer or three with the whole trio!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'd love to have a beer or three with the whole trio!


Yes that would be very entertaining, Hammond being there would at least draw some of Clarksons fire.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

TIL Salma Hayek got rocked by CV19 early last year. Out of commission for two months, on oxygen for part of that time, and still not back up to full speed.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> TIL Salma Hayek got rocked by CV19 early last year. Out of commission for two months, on oxygen for part of that time, and still not back up to full speed.


that's sad to hear. Just watched After the Sunset a few weeks ago.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> that's sad to hear. Just watched After the Sunset a few weeks ago.


At least she made it, but man, it can really suck. The two buddies I've talked about before are improving but still hospitalized, and it's been over a month for each of them.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> At least she made it, but man, it can really suck. The two buddies I've talked about before are improving but still hospitalized, and it's been over a month for each of them.


yup. Mixed bag. Have had friends who had it easy, had it hard, had died and even had one friend who had it and he couldnt believe his wife didnt catch it (i didnt ask why he was surprised she didnt get it).


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> TIL Salma Hayek got rocked by CV19 early last year. Out of commission for two months, on oxygen for part of that time, and still not back up to full speed.


and she's got huge "lungs" ;-)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

News update. Thanks to the police having access to criminals chatting using Encro chat app many are being arrested and prosecuted. With messages and even more damaging selfies of piles of cash, kilos of narcotics and handguns they are facing long prison times. Well a long prison time is relative as our system is based on rehabilitation so most will be back in business before long an probably using a better chat app.

But the really interesting news is that criminals and persons illegally in the country are not being deported because they refuse to be vaccinated! Which means they are back on the streets doing what they do best. 


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Gkids better!


With Gkids can always return them to their rightful parents.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. You can always return them when you've had enough.


#nra


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> One of the reasons why I have stopped making wise cracks. Sometimes we aren't aware that what we post may be offensive.


I know what you mean. A couple of years ago I was in NYC and I bumped into a guy at McDonald's wearing a dayc. At the time I wasn't familiar with that watch and I thought it was a modded seiko, maybe some Speedmaster variant. So I said "hey, nice watch".

That guy hasn't shut up about Rolex since


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> One of the reasons why I have stopped making wise cracks. Sometimes we aren't aware that what we post may be offensive.


We in OoO all have thick skin. Even prior thin skinned OoO's have developed thick skin. Well maybe I or 2 exceptions&#8230;


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You should try twins...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wait, we talking about girlfriends or daughters???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> hey, I'll lend you a mint P01!!!!


Question is how much will you pay him to actually wear a PO1 out in public?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> TIL Salma Hayek got rocked by CV19 early last year. Out of commission for two months, on oxygen for part of that time, and still not back up to full speed.


Tell me about it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> With Gkids can always return them to their rightful parents.


Same with nieces and nephews. (Back in the day...)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Might help keep her bedroom tidy


They sure know how to use space effectively.

Along with her bedroom and accompanying "floordrobe", mine has used every available inch of the upstairs hallway and bathroom for storage of her stuff and has flowed out to everywhere else...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Wait, we talking about girlfriends or daughters???


LOL.

Very different experiences...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> TIL Salma Hayek got rocked by CV19 early last year. Out of commission for two months, on oxygen for part of that time, and still not back up to full speed.


Someone told me COVID19 pneumonia, which is what I had, is like Spider-Man goes into your lungs and goes "Poof!" I was given a Hudson RCI apparatus in which to inhale to expand the lungs and break up the webs, and use of the Hudson was the only way I was going be able to recover without supplemental oxygen which I was on for two weeks. Initially it was all I could do to inhale to 1500 ml of inspired volume but was off oxygen when I left the rehab unit but only able to inhale to 2500ml.










Fortunately I can now hit 4500ml and occasionally hit 5000. As a result of using this machine I can now walk 2-3 miles at a brisk pace without getting winded. I credit my use of this apparatus and rehabilitation exercises with getting back to my old self. I'm now ready to get back on my mountain bike as soon as I get the nerve to do so.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Someone told me COVID19 pneumonia, which is what I had, is like Spider-Man goes into your lungs and goes "Poof!" I was given a Hudson RCI apparatus in which to inhale to expand the lungs and break up the webs, and use of the Hudson was the only way I was going be able to recover without supplemental oxygen which I was on for two weeks. Initially it was all I could do to inhale to 1500 ml of inspired volume but was off oxygen when I left the rehab unit but only able to inhale to 2500ml.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last part is good news. You seeing the studies talking about vascular impacts?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Very different experiences...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Both experiences leave you drained; physically and financially.

I'd say they are pretty comparable 

I knew triplet girls once (none carnally) that all got married the same year. The cost for each was identical TO THE PENNY because they were so competitive with each other. That poor dad....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> TIL Salma Hayek got rocked by CV19 early last year. Out of commission for two months, on oxygen for part of that time, and still not back up to full speed.


That's not good.

She looks different in those pics from how I remember her.

My wife gave me a hall pass for Salma after I told her about a vivid dream I had about her. Still might happen . As much chance as BSF has with Jenna I hope!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> and she's got huge "lungs" ;-)


Yes, at least in my dream she did.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Someone told me COVID19 pneumonia, which is what I had, is like Spider-Man goes into your lungs and goes "Poof!" I was given a Hudson RCI apparatus in which to inhale to expand the lungs and break up the webs, and use of the Hudson was the only way I was going be able to recover without supplemental oxygen which I was on for two weeks. Initially it was all I could do to inhale to 1500 ml of inspired volume but was off oxygen when I left the rehab unit but only able to inhale to 2500ml.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't been that sick (knock on wood) but I tried out the one that my grandma had, and I was able to peg the white plunger every time, floating the yellow bobber right in the middle of the "good-better-best" markings. Basic tuba shyt. "Breathing Gym" ftw.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That last part is good news. You seeing the studies talking about vascular impacts?


No, please tell me more.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> That's not good.
> 
> She looks different in those pics from how I remember her.
> 
> My wife gave me a hall pass for Salma after I told her about a vivid dream I had about her. Still might happen . As much chance as BSF has with Jenna I hope!











Sap in addition to Ardbeg 10 and AN AO, here's another Ardbeg for you to try: UIGEADAIL. Ain't bad at all.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Sap in addition to Ardbeg 10 and AN AO, here's another Ardbeg for you to try: UIGEADAIL. Ain't bad at all.


pricier than the 10 and AN AO?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> pricier than the 10 and AN AO?


At Spec's in Plano TX Ardbeg 10 is $49, AN AO is $58 and UIGEADAIL is $73. For my tastes each is priced proportionally.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Someone told me COVID19 pneumonia, which is what I had, is like Spider-Man goes into your lungs and goes "Poof!" I was given a Hudson RCI apparatus in which to inhale to expand the lungs and break up the webs, and use of the Hudson was the only way I was going be able to recover without supplemental oxygen which I was on for two weeks. Initially it was all I could do to inhale to 1500 ml of inspired volume but was off oxygen when I left the rehab unit but only able to inhale to 2500ml.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called an incentive spirometer. We give it to patients postoperatively to prevent pneumonia. It forces you to take deep breaths which we all do naturally when walking around living our normal, daily, lives. A cheap tool that saves lives.
Glad you're doing better!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

TgeekB said:


> It's called an incentive spirometer. We give it to patients postoperatively to prevent pneumonia. It forces you to take deep breaths which we all do naturally when walking around living our normal, daily, lives. A cheap tool that saves lives.
> Glad you're doing better!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. Back during the era when dinosaurs roamed the earth and I was a surgical intern and resident, we used IPPB. Same principle to inflate the lungs. When I was admitted to the hospital in respiratory failure due to COVID19 pneumonia, as I recall my O2 sat was 78 and had only a vague recall of anything going on at the time.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Sap in addition to Ardbeg 10 and AN AO, here's another Ardbeg for you to try: UIGEADAIL. Ain't bad at all.


I'm good with the 10 but that Uggie is way too big for my palate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

McKayla believes all shirts can be improved with cat hair.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm good with the 10 but that Uggie is way too big for my palate.


BSF I strongly recommend you try the UIGEADAIL. For my palate it's exceptional.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. Back during the era when dinosaurs roamed the earth and I was a surgical intern and resident, we used IPPB. Same principle to inflate the lungs. When I was admitted to the hospital in respiratory failure due to COVID19 pneumonia, as I recall my O2 sat was 78 and had only a vague recall of anything going on at the time.


Yup, a 78 pulse ox won't give your brain enough juice to think clearly for long. You were smart to get to the hospital and receive appropriate treatment. I have seen too many people pass away from COVID, especially those who are overweight, smoke, etc. We seem to be heading in the right direction finally with vaccines readily available.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Holy ****, yeah, O2 sat of 78 is kind of nuts. Jeeze Louise.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

TgeekB said:


> Yup, a 78 pulse ox won't give your brain enough juice to think clearly for long. You were smart to get to the hospital and receive appropriate treatment. I have seen too many people pass away from COVID, especially those who are overweight, smoke, etc. We seem to be heading in the right direction finally with vaccines readily available.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


And 59 is a doctor for God's sake


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> And 59 is a doctor for God's sake


lol @ Bones -- "I'm a doctor, not a bricklay... yeah, I _am_ a doctor!"

I'm imagining 59 calling one of his buddies, "Hey Bob? Yeah, I feel like shyt, get me room 6 and a crash cart, I'll be there in ten"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I know what you mean. A couple of years ago I was in NYC and I bumped into a guy at McDonald's wearing a dayc. At the time I wasn't familiar with that watch and I thought it was a modded seiko, maybe some Speedmaster variant. So I said "hey, nice watch".
> 
> That guy hasn't shut up about Rolex since


LOL. Did said man lift up his watch and take a wrist check photo against the French fry guy in the background?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> . I'm now ready to get back on my mountain bike as soon as I get the nerve to do so.


This is good news!


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> lol @ Bones -- "I'm a doctor, not a bricklay... yeah, I _am_ a doctor!"
> 
> I'm imagining 59 calling one of his buddies, "Hey Bob? Yeah, I feel like shyt, get me room 6 and a crash cart, I'll be there in ten"


Sometimes, as healthcare workers, we are our worst enemies. We work long, hard hours and blow things off until it's too late and we're in the ICU. 
One of our midnight nursing supervisors (that's what I am), a couple years ago, was having abdominal pain in the middle of the night and thought it best to lie down for a while in an empty room. "It will get better". A couple hours later he was in surgery getting his ruptured appendix removed. At least he was in the right place. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No, please tell me more.


Just Google Covid a vascular disease


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Someone told me COVID19 pneumonia, which is what I had, is like Spider-Man goes into your lungs and goes "Poof!" I was given a Hudson RCI apparatus in which to inhale to expand the lungs and break up the webs, and use of the Hudson was the only way I was going be able to recover without supplemental oxygen which I was on for two weeks. Initially it was all I could do to inhale to 1500 ml of inspired volume but was off oxygen when I left the rehab unit but only able to inhale to 2500ml.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They gave my Daddy one of those after quadruple bypass. He said gimme a cigarette instead.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Someone told me COVID19 pneumonia, which is what I had, is like Spider-Man goes into your lungs and goes "Poof!" I was given a Hudson RCI apparatus in which to inhale to expand the lungs and break up the webs, and use of the Hudson was the only way I was going be able to recover without supplemental oxygen which I was on for two weeks. Initially it was all I could do to inhale to 1500 ml of inspired volume but was off oxygen when I left the rehab unit but only able to inhale to 2500ml.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news '59.

So pleased to know you are recovering well and look forward to pictures of your first bike ride back...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> They gave my Daddy one of those after quadruple bypass. He said gimme a cigarette instead.


5:25 - "Ma, let the man smoke!"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> They gave my Daddy one of those after quadruple bypass. He said gimme a cigarette instead.


If your Dad had never touched a cigarette, he would likely never needed bypass surgery in the first place. We don't call cigarettes coffin nails without reason.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Just Google Covid a vascular disease


COVID19 does all kinds of nasty things to multiple body systems. Fortunately I've never smoked, no cardiovascular disease I'm aware of and not overweight. Any one of those factors might have pushed me into a grave when I developed COVID19 pneumonia.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If your Dad had never touched a cigarette, he would likely never needed bypass surgery in the first place. We don't call cigarettes coffin nails without reason.


Started at 12... 1935 ... true he only lived to 89 tho


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> COVID19 does all kinds of nasty things to multiple body systems. Fortunately I've never smoked, no cardiovascular disease I'm aware of and not overweight. Any one of those factors might have pushed me into a grave when I developed COVID19 pneumonia.


interesting articles... I wonder (with my limited knowledge) how much the damage contributes to ED alz parkinsons etc...
lot of research coming I suspect.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Started at 12... 1935 ... true he only lived to 89 tho


Thanks to the modern marvels of modern cardiac surgery. Though most bypass patients never make it to 89. He must have had excellent genetics on his side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Started at 12... 1935 ... true he only lived to 89 tho


Remarkable. Maybe 109 if he'd never smoked.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> interesting articles... I wonder (with my limited knowledge) how much the damage contributes to ED alz parkinsons etc...
> lot of research coming I suspect.


Sometimes I think the real purpose of an education is more to make us aware of what we don't know than what we do.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

TgeekB said:


> Thanks to the modern marvels of modern cardiac surgery. Though most bypass patients never make it to 89. He must have had excellent genetics on his side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


not really... suspect meds would have been better...my sister is bat crazy and insisted on surgery... docs were divided on course of treatment


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Remarkable. Maybe 109 if he'd never smoked.


doubtful had 1 brother who lived to 95 tho... he wanted a 100 but he outlived all his male ancestors age by 24 years. I'm sure you remember the story... he was small man 135 lbs.. I lifted him out of my brothers car (drove him to hospital) not knowing he had just had a heart attack. he smoked that last one as I wheeled him to the entrance. If I had known what was coming, I would have kept him outside for another half hour or so . He was a tough SOB.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> doubtful... he wanted a 100 but he outlived all his male ancestors age by 24 years


I was reminded just two nights ago that I've outlived my maternal grandpa. He died of a sort of spinal cancer that was going around in people who'd been observing atomic tests (and other stuff).

His watch, btw:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Remarkable. Maybe 109 if he'd never smoked.


Umm... not sure what quality of life one would have at 109. James Hunt is my kind of man. Live hard, play hard. James Hunt - Wikipedia


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> not really... suspect meds would have been better...my sister is bat crazy and insisted on surgery... docs were divided on course of treatment


Depends on what you want to accomplish. Meds don't undo years of smoking, plaque buildup, etc. Conservative management, depending on age and personal preference, is certainly an alternative in some cases though. 
Live every day as if it's your last.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Sometimes I think the real purpose of an education is more to make us aware of what we don't know than what we do.


Friend of mine says, "He's / She's so stupid he /she don't even know when he / she doesn't know."


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Started at 12... 1935 ... true he only lived to 89 tho


I started at 14. Put them down a little over 2 years ago. Still a bit of a nicotine fan but smoking is over other than a nice cigar.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

TgeekB said:


> Thanks to the modern marvels of modern cardiac surgery. Though most bypass patients never make it to 89. He must have had excellent genetics on his side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hmm. Excellent genes? 

Time to show the family tree again, BT? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hmm. Excellent genes?
> 
> Time to show the family tree again, BT?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Doesn't BT have a few loops in his family tree? Maybe those few extra chromosomes soak up some carcinogens


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If this is true and I can't see why it won't be this will be the best version of the Black Bay so far.

Subtle changes to the current 58 gilt and even different enough (besides the smaller case) to the black ETA version which is the best one ever made IMHO.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Edifice complex, anyone?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering around before dinner...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering after dinner...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dinner.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering after dinner...
> 
> View attachment 15894674


That's the best-looking construction scaffolding I've ever seen.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hmm. Excellent genes?
> 
> Time to show the family tree again, BT?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I remind you it's a bush. Remember my daughter drew it and the teacher gave her an F.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@BigSeikoFan nice to see NYC waking up.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan nice to see NYC waking up.


The restaurant was packed.










Even with the lifting of restrictions. every table was 6 ft apart...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

New band alert: The Linda Lindas with their breakout hit (as of a couple days ago) _Racist Sexist Boy_:





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The restaurant was packed.
> 
> View attachment 15894737
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea if they can stay afloat.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Difficult to take this on off my wrist. Haven't even switch to the rubber strap yet.

I'm thinking, with a rotating timing/diving bezel: too much, or perfect GADA?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm thinking, with a rotating timing/diving bezel: too much, or perfect GADA?


With an external bezel, yeah, that'd be too much. Looks great as-is, and looks fabulous in the sunlight.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> With an external bezel, yeah, that'd be too much. Looks great as-is, and looks fabulous in the sunlight.


Thank you!

And you're probably right. Just brainstorming haha. There's a lot going on with the dial, already


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I like smooth bezel on world timer. Miss this one.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> I started at 14. Put them down a little over 2 years ago. Still a bit of a nicotine fan but smoking is over other than a nice cigar.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I started at 13, gave up Cold Turkey at 35 when my first was born.

Interestingly, I never felt any real craving or need that addicts often refer to, I just smoked because I enjoyed the smell, the taste, and the activity.

I started smoking "socially" again about 15 years later and managed to keep it under control for a while until a stressful work environment led me to take it up again. When I realised I wasn't enjoying it any more, I just gave up again and havent touched one in over 2 years now.

I still go outside and chat with the smokers and enjoy the smell of the tobacco, but the taste now weirdly puts me off, so I can't do it any more.

I never really learnt how to smoke/enjoy a cigar...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Nowhere near as fancy as BSF but ....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The restaurant was packed.
> 
> View attachment 15894737
> 
> ...


That's the best thing about social distancing. Couldn't stand tables within 2 feet of each other with no space in between. I hate it that when a walrus tries to squeeze into the seat at the next table and bums my table or my chair trying to squeeze her big fat arse through the gap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Not a bad idea if they can stay afloat.


Most restaurants here already bummed up the prices by 10 to 20% to reflect the added measures due to covid policies.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> That's the best thing about social distancing. Couldn't stand tables within 2 feet of each other with no space in between. I hate it that when a walrus tries to squeeze into the seat at the next table and bums my table or my chair trying to squeeze her big fat arse through the gap.


Man I laughed so hard, it has happened to me so many times and of course politely we say no worries please do squeeze your ginormous a&& in this tiny gap


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I started at 13, gave up Cold Turkey at 35 when my first was born.
> 
> Interestingly, I never felt any real craving or need that addicts often refer to, I just smoked because I enjoyed the smell, the taste, and the activity.
> 
> ...


Never smoked a cig in my life despite always having friends that smoked.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> That's the best thing about social distancing. Couldn't stand tables within 2 feet of each other with no space in between. I hate it that when a walrus tries to squeeze into the seat at the next table and bums my table or my chair trying to squeeze her big fat arse through the gap.


I remember early on when restaurants were outdoors-only and many were adding physical dividers between tables, and there were tweets like, "As an introvert&#8230; this&#8230; is beautiful&#8230;"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Most restaurants here already bummed up the prices by 10 to 20% to reflect the added measures due to covid policies.


And to cover the added costs of the third party ordering/delivery platforms, which in many instances, make more margin than the restaurants...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And to cover the added costs of the third party ordering/delivery platforms, which in many instances, make more margin than the restaurants...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. No food delivery for me. I always said that if one's too lazy to go to the shop, one doesn't need to eat. Besides, have you seen that ACA segment where they featured delivery drivers eating out of the food packets? Yuck!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Never smoked a cig in my life despite always having friends that smoked.


Growing up on a tobacco farm I never had the urge. If I ever do get cancer probably all the handling I did.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

A local story








COVID-19 survivor urges others to get vaccine


After months of struggling in the hospital with COVID-19 and a 2% chance of survival, an Eastern Carolina man wants everyone to get the vaccine.




www.witn.com


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> A local story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summarizes my thoughts on this thing.

You never know how it will hit you.

4 of my employees has had it. Being in their late 20s they coughed 3 times and that was it. Coulda gone the other way....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. No food delivery for me. I always said that if one's too lazy to go to the shop, one doesn't need to eat. Besides, have you seen that ACA segment where they featured delivery drivers eating out of the food packets? Yuck!


I hate to like that comment. I will say I picked up my own food from restaurants during the COVID crisis rather than Uber Eats that dig into the profits of restaurants already struggling yo make ends meet.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Growing up on a tobacco farm I never had the urge. If I ever do get cancer probably all the handling I did.


Something will eventually get you but won't be cancer that's tobacco related.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> And to cover the added costs of the third party ordering/delivery platforms, which in many instances, make more margin than the restaurants...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Just want to take this opportunity to say FAWK DOORDASH


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I hate to like that comment. I will say I picked up my own food from restaurants during the COVID crisis rather than Uber Eats that dig into the profits of restaurants already struggling yo make ends meet.


One of my faves in Raleigh (haven't been there in a year) I agreed to call direct because Opentable eats into their profit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> A local story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After 11 days in the hospital I was sent to the rehab facility on oxygen but was finally off oxygen by the time I left the rehab facility 10 more days later. Then for the next 7-10 days at home I had to use a walker before graduation to a cane.

After I returned home it took another 4-6 weeks to get over the utter exhaustion and coughing. No doubt the Hudson breathing apparatus, continued physical therapy with exercises and walking in the neighborhood aided in my recovery.

Fortunately my illness was only a small fraction of that guy's ordeal in the write up. My conclusion: EVERYONE GET VACCINATED!!!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Just want to take this opportunity to say FAWK DOORDASH


Is Doordash similar to Uber Eats? If so, I concur.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> One of my faves in Raleigh (haven't been there in a year) I agreed to call direct because Opentable eats into their profit.


I quit using Opentable too for the same reason.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I hate to like that comment. I will say I picked up my own food from restaurants during the COVID crisis rather than Uber Eats that dig into the profits of restaurants already struggling yo make ends meet.


Absolutely. In the modern economy, business disrupters like Uber are the ones creaming it. They make money providing a large platform for others to use. Funnily enough, some local eateries here in my part of the world are saying that their sales dropped when they stopped partnering with Uber eats. So, perhaps while Uber takes a large cut of the sales, the gross sales figures actually go up with a higher exposure from the platform.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Is Doordash similar to Uber Eats? If so, I concur.


Uber eats, Doordash, Deliveroo are the major players over here.

Here, here's a local current affair segment about the delivery drivers eating your food.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

My first born turned 18 today. I knew ahead of time that it would be a day of reflection but sheeeiiiiiit didn't expect to feel quite this emotional. We don't hug anymore...he's 6ft tall, big lad....but I said a few words this morning...he thanked us for raising him....and we had a nice embrace. Going out for dinner tonight....gonna have something my eye again then no doubt. Great kid.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I usually use Uber eats or postmates (note: Uber recently bought postmates, but they still have separate apps).

It's usually more trouble than it's worth and lately I only order if I absolutely can't leave to pick it up myself.

Funny, Uber and postmates (same company) will sometimes have vastly different delivery times _and_ delivery fees from the same exact restaurant&#8230;

(Could also be a California thing because of the new proposition the state passed regarding employee vs. independent contractor for drivers)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> My first born turned 18 today. I knew ahead of time that it would be a day of reflection but sheeeiiiiiit didn't expect to feel quite this emotional. We don't hug anymore...he's 6ft tall, big lad....but I said a few words this morning...he thanked us for raising him....and we had a nice embrace. Going out for dinner tonight....gonna have something my eye again then no doubt. Great kid.


Happy birthday


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> My first born turned 18 today. I knew ahead of time that it would be a day of reflection but sheeeiiiiiit didn't expect to feel quite this emotional. We don't hug anymore...he's 6ft tall, big lad....but I said a few words this morning...he thanked us for raising him....and we had a nice embrace. Going out for dinner tonight....gonna have something my eye again then no doubt. Great kid.


Congratulations! A big milestone for sure!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> ...Funny, Uber and postmates (same company) will sometimes have vastly different delivery times _and_ delivery fees from the same exact restaurant&#8230;
> 
> (Could also be a California thing...


Could also be that...
(a) they are giving customers more choices to choose their app
(b) they want to capture the market for those who hate Uber
(c) they want to buy up all the competition till there is none left.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Could also be that...
> (a) they are giving customers more choices to choose their app
> (b) they want to capture the market for those who hate Uber
> (c) they want to buy up all the competition till there is none left.


I'm going to go with a combo of (b) and (c). It could also be that they are still integrating their platforms and will combine at some point.

the price differences are interesting, though


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Absolutely. In the modern economy, business disrupters like Uber are the ones creaming it. They make money providing a large platform for others to use. Funnily enough, some local eateries here in my part of the world are saying that their sales dropped when they stopped partnering with Uber eats. So, perhaps while Uber takes a large cut of the sales, the gross sales figures actually go up with a higher exposure from the platform.


They all focus on their own brand as much as possible and diminish the individual businesses they claim to support.

Uber's entire business model is built around making them the centre of the consumer universe such that they have control of the delivery mechanism and use their power to influence consumer choice in a direction most profitable to them.

Their contracts are such that not only most of the costs, but most of the risks associated with the supply of products and services is worn by the suppliers/providers.

They have made no secret of their plans to support/build dark kitchens and automated vehicles which will destroy the viability of their current contractors and suppliers.

It's a predatory and cynical model that I have many ethical objections to.

Our legislators have done too little too late to protect small business operators and contractors from their influence...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> *They all focus on their own brand as much as possible *and diminish the individual businesses they claim to support.
> 
> Uber's entire business model is built around making them the centre of the consumer universe such that they have *control of the delivery mechanism *and use their power to influence consumer choice in a direction most profitable to them.


All businesses do that. Control is everything.



Black5 said:


> Their contracts are such that not only most of the *costs*, but most of the *risks associated with the supply of products and services is worn by the suppliers/providers.*


Yes. World's biggest taxi company that doesn't own a taxi. World's biggest delivery company that doesn't own a delivery van.



Black5 said:


> They have made no secret of their plans to support/build dark kitchens and automated vehicles which will destroy the viability of their current contractors and suppliers.
> 
> It's a predatory and cynical model that I have many ethical objections to.
> 
> Our legislators have done too little too late to protect small business operators and contractors from their influence...


Dark kitchens are already popping up everywhere. Legislators? Don't get me started....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> My first born turned 18 today. I knew ahead of time that it would be a day of reflection but sheeeiiiiiit didn't expect to feel quite this emotional. We don't hug anymore...he's 6ft tall, big lad....but I said a few words this morning...he thanked us for raising him....and we had a nice embrace. Going out for dinner tonight....gonna have something my eye again then no doubt. Great kid.


Congratulations on your excellent parenting Merv.

As the greeks say : Να σου ζήσει...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Uber eats, Doordash, Deliveroo are the major players over here.
> 
> Here, here's a local current affair segment about the delivery drivers eating your food.


Saw Uber eats for the first time today!

I wonder how these businesses will cope post Covid?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> That's the best thing about social distancing. Couldn't stand tables within 2 feet of each other with no space in between. I hate it that when a walrus tries to squeeze into the seat at the next table and bums my table or my chair trying to squeeze her big fat arse through the gap.


One of these ladies?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> My first born turned 18 today. I knew ahead of time that it would be a day of reflection but sheeeiiiiiit didn't expect to feel quite this emotional. We don't hug anymore...he's 6ft tall, big lad....but I said a few words this morning...he thanked us for raising him....and we had a nice embrace. Going out for dinner tonight....gonna have something my eye again then no doubt. Great kid.


Merv, you're just a big softie. Congrats on the bd and great job on raising him.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Something to start the day with...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something to start the day with...
> 
> View attachment 15896578


Gf.

Otoh, I'd be quite happy to wake up to this...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> My first born turned 18 today. I knew ahead of time that it would be a day of reflection but sheeeiiiiiit didn't expect to feel quite this emotional. We don't hug anymore...he's 6ft tall, big lad....but I said a few words this morning...he thanked us for raising him....and we had a nice embrace. Going out for dinner tonight....gonna have something my eye again then no doubt. Great kid.


Happy Bday ... you raised a good one .


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> My first born turned 18 today. I knew ahead of time that it would be a day of reflection but sheeeiiiiiit didn't expect to feel quite this emotional. We don't hug anymore...he's 6ft tall, big lad....but I said a few words this morning...he thanked us for raising him....and we had a nice embrace. Going out for dinner tonight....gonna have something my eye again then no doubt. Great kid.


Well done Merv and congratulations for rearing a fine young lad!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something to start the day with...
> 
> View attachment 15896578


Woke up to better than that...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Well done Merv and congratulations for rearing a fine young lad!


X2


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

50


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Saw Uber eats for the first time today!
> 
> I wonder how these businesses will cope post Covid?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Most are bleeding cash. I can't see how the hospitality business will emerge from this unscathed. Probably 50% of all stores from small to large will be lost. As it is, a lot of big name retailers have gone belly up. UK's Debendhams have gone bust already.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One of these ladies?
> 
> View attachment 15896526


LOL. They can roll over here.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the nice words gents. The birthday dinner was more fun than reflection, which was good. It was earlier in the day where I got a bit “misty water coloured memories”...thinking about the early days..watching the toddler...teaching him how to kick a ball etc.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Thanks for the nice words gents. The birthday dinner was more fun than reflection, which was good. It was earlier in the day where I got a bit "misty water coloured memories"...thinking about the early days..watching the toddler...teaching him how to kick a ball etc.


18 was a good year for my son as well. He spent about 2 months travelling around Bali and Singapore and then when he got home he landed a good job. Still hoping he takes a break from working and gets a college degree, but he's making good money and enjoying his work, so that can wait.

Congrats on celebrating a milestone with your son and family.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15896760


Subtle. Showing off your Oscar in the background 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Woke up to better than that...


No fair bringing up Mrs. BT!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@sportura 
From Erika

"The Mirage FULL has been replaced by the 2-tone (light grey line down the middle) but in 20mm I have a small piece of FULL (no line down the middle) left."

The more I've measured and thought... The safest way to get hardware under wrist is with a 1 piece. A note with lug to lug wrist measurement and your desire to center underneath would probably work.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No fair bringing up Mrs. BT!


Let's just say today started better than 50 years ago.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A couple more shots from the other night...

A proper staircase leading to your proper wine cellar:










What else would you have to greet guests at your steakhouse?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> 50


Is this the kind of "50" that I think it is?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Is this the kind of "50" that I think it is?


Yes we have a winner..

50th anniversary today


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> They all focus on their own brand as much as possible and diminish the individual businesses they claim to support.
> 
> Uber's entire business model is built around making them the centre of the consumer universe such that they have control of the delivery mechanism and use their power to influence consumer choice in a direction most profitable to them.
> 
> ...


I also hate the fact that if there is a problem with an order, apparently, if you get refunded, they money is taken from the restaurant.

If it's the restaurant that made a mistake, I get it; but more often than not, it's the Uber driver/delivery system that made the mistake (took to long because there were multiple deliveries and the food is cold, delivering wrong items by mixing up the bags, etc.) If it's driver error, the refund should be coming from Uber/the driver, not the restaurant!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15897198


Any special order when drinking those beers?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Any special order when drinking those beers?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


You know me well.. Actually yes sorta.. 
I drink the least known by me first.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yes we have a winner..
> 
> 50th anniversary today


Big congrats!

What's the celebration watch gonna be ?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You know me well.. Actually yes sorta..
> I drink the least known by me first.


I was thinking light to dark

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Yes we have a winner..
> 
> 50th anniversary today


Congratulations to you and Mrs BT on your enduring and successful partnership through life...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Subtle. Showing off your Oscar in the background
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I think you've just named him for me. It's an owl. So, Oscar the Owl it is from now on!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I also hate the fact that if there is a problem with an order, apparently, if you get refunded, they money is taken from the restaurant.
> 
> If it's the restaurant that made a mistake, I get it; but more often than not, it's the Uber driver/delivery system that made the mistake (took to long because there were multiple deliveries and the food is cold, delivering wrong items by mixing up the bags, etc.) If it's driver error, the refund should be coming from Uber/the driver, not the restaurant!


Yep.

The contract requires all refunds, replacements, reparations and even responsibility for any legal liability as a result of the product to be held by the restaurant.

Uber can also penalise them directly including removal from the platform...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> 
> The contract requires all refunds, replacements, reparations and even responsibility for any legal liability as a result of the product to be held by the restaurant.
> 
> ...


Like for the info, dislike for that policy


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Been working a lot with guy in Cali building some one off custom Seiko based pieces. Doing some colabs with him. Really good looking stuff.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Merv said:


> My first born turned 18 today. I knew ahead of time that it would be a day of reflection but sheeeiiiiiit didn't expect to feel quite this emotional. We don't hug anymore...he's 6ft tall, big lad....but I said a few words this morning...he thanked us for raising him....and we had a nice embrace. Going out for dinner tonight....gonna have something my eye again then no doubt. Great kid.


Happy birthday and congrats. A proud moment for sure.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Yes we have a winner..
> 
> 50th anniversary today


Congrats on the anniversary mate.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15897198


These are a few of my favourite things. Congrats on 50th anniversary.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Congrats to Italy for winning the EuroVision Song Contest and since it was a long night I managed to send this single malt to the recycling bin










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Been working a lot with guy in Cali building some one off custom Seiko based pieces. Doing some colabs with him. Really good looking stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I love what you have done there in so many ways...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Congrats to Italy for winning the EuroVision Song Contest and since it was a long night I managed to send this single malt to the recycling bin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations.
On both counts. 
That's a great way to make anything on TV interesting...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> All businesses do that. Control is everything.
> 
> Yes. World's biggest taxi company that doesn't own a taxi. World's biggest delivery company that doesn't own a delivery van.
> 
> Dark kitchens are already popping up everywhere. Legislators? Don't get me started....


I must admit I used Uber eats a couple of times at Noosa as we were enjoying some drinks and couldn't be bothered going out.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something to start the day with...
> 
> View attachment 15896578


I would love to start the day with her


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have come to my senses. One pissed off guy in Sydney but can't be helped. Keeping this.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Yes we have a winner..
> 
> 50th anniversary today


My mom never had pierced ears. She had said "I will never pierce my ears unless my husband buys me full-carat diamond earrings." So at the party for their 50th, Dad presented to her a pair of one-carat earrings. Later, _after_ the party, we took Mom to a piercing/tattoo shop down the street and got 'em done. 

Big congrats. Glad you guys made it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Big congrats!
> 
> What's the celebration watch gonna be ?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Watching Mrs BT all day 

Did wear Explorer


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I was thinking light to dark
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I agree that is the preferred and normal path ..but if I have one I'm not sure of it goes first

Nice day...MASKLESS


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> My mom never had pierced ears. She had said "I will never pierce my ears unless my husband buys me full-carat diamond earrings." So at the party for their 50th, Dad presented to her a pair of one-carat earrings. Later, _after_ the party, we took Mom to a piercing/tattoo shop down the street and got 'em done.
> 
> Big congrats. Glad you guys made it.


Thanks BSi... Mrs BT ears have never been pierced.... yeah somehow we did... best friends I guess plus being kids when we met?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Merv congrats on the 18... one of the few times I cried as an adult (not counting last year when Bo left) was when we drove my daughter to the university and I knew it would never be quite the same.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I have come to my senses. One pissed off guy in Sydney but can't be helped. Keeping this.


You should keep it. It's a nice watch.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I have come to my senses. One pissed off guy in Sydney but can't be helped. Keeping this.


Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

End of a good day


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandered through the local farmers' market this afternoon.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Lotsa flowers there too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandered more uptown later on...

NYC's version of sidewalk cafes...










I've always liked the corner of this building.










And another edifice complex...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandered more uptown later on...
> 
> And another edifice complex...
> 
> View attachment 15898059


I couldn't help but notice the little McDonalds store at the bottom of the picture 

You met the French Fry Guy too?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> End of a good day
> View attachment 15897981


Any day that one can sit back, beer in hand and watch the sun set is a good day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

10


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> 10


Congrats on your 10 years membership on WUS...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> 10


Congrats for the 10th anniversary. No watch giveaway? 😬


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Congratulations.
> On both counts.
> That's a great way to make anything on TV interesting...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


It's one of the only ways to make the EuroVision survivable. That and talking the dog for a long walk 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

An early morning wander...










All windows boarded up. Looks like a complete gut job...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We got Marvel and DC covered...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We need more wristshots in this thread.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is a scary article. Talk about thought-provoking.

I mentioned this impending disaster to Jenna and suggested we need to do our part to avoid this catastrophe.

She said she'd get back to me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is a scary article. Talk about thought-provoking.
> 
> I mentioned this impending disaster to Jenna and suggested we need to do our part to avoid this catastrophe.
> 
> ...


It's amazing in the worst way. The Nova program I linked to a couple days ago spoke of sperm counts in the US being currently 50% lower than just two generations ago.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's amazing in the worst way. The Nova program I linked to a couple days ago spoke of sperm counts in the US being currently 50% lower than just two generations ago.


Is there an inverse correlation between sperm counts and Rolex prices?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> End of a good day
> View attachment 15897981


Just wide open fields. I absolutely love it. I'm gonna have to get out of the burbs eventually and back to the less inhabited.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandered more uptown later on...
> 
> NYC's version of sidewalk cafes...
> 
> ...


I glad to see NY opening back up. Not sure why but something about NY really speaks to me. I really enjoy my time there visiting.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is a scary article. Talk about thought-provoking.
> 
> I mentioned this impending disaster to Jenna and suggested we need to do our part to avoid this catastrophe.
> 
> ...


Without reading the article and just the headline; I called this a couple years ago. With breeder hate popularity at an all time high, why didn't we see this coming? Couple that with parents basement dwelling gamers and full time online influencers; procreation ain't happening like it used to. Leave it to us country folk to keep the species going I guess. My love of all things conspiracy makes me hope this was designed. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Gorgeous day in Central Park today.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is a scary article. Talk about thought-provoking.
> 
> I mentioned this impending disaster to Jenna and suggested we need to do our part to avoid this catastrophe.
> 
> ...


At least you tried. 

It was inevitable this would occur. The world population could not continue to grow as it had. I imagine, if our species doesn't destroy itself soon, that birth rates will fluctuate back and forth over time. Adjustments will be made. Our planet is only so big.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> 10


Congrats on the 10th WUS anniversary mate


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Congrats on the 10th WUS anniversary mate


I joined to buy a used RESCO.. If I had known better, I never would have joined. Just saying.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I joined to buy a used RESCO.. If I had known better, I never would have joined. Just saying.


LOL, and the rest is history....or whatever you want to call it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> I must admit I used Uber eats a couple of times at Noosa as we were enjoying some drinks and couldn't be bothered going out.


Better than drinking and driving!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I joined to buy a used RESCO.. If I had known better, I never would have joined. Just saying.


You are one of the WUS elders mate..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It's amazing in the worst way. The Nova program I linked to a couple days ago spoke of sperm counts in the US being currently 50% lower than just two generations ago.


See I should've stayed armed. Each month we decided to get her pregnant by end of the month bam. So after 2, I went to the vet and got fixed. Now I could be of great service :-(


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> You are one of the WUS elders mate..


Joking aside I have made some good friends here and some of the others have kept me reminded why I retired.....


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> I couldn't help but notice the little McDonalds store at the bottom of the picture
> 
> You met the French Fry Guy too?


Mmmm. I see Arby's!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We got Marvel and DC covered...
> 
> View attachment 15898754
> 
> ...


Looking for Jenna in comic book store?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is a scary article. Talk about thought-provoking.
> 
> I mentioned this impending disaster to Jenna and suggested we need to do our part to avoid this catastrophe.
> 
> ...


Saw a discussion abouut this population topic on tv within the past couple of days.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is there an inverse correlation between sperm counts and Rolex prices?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Lmfao!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> Gorgeous day in Central Park today.


Awesome!!! One of my highlights of our NY trip was seeing the obelisk and walking thru the park.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Without reading the article and just the headline; I called this a couple years ago. With breeder hate popularity at an all time high, why didn't we see this coming? Couple that with parents basement dwelling gamers and full time online influencers; procreation ain't happening like it used to. Leave it to us country folk to keep the species going I guess. My love of all things conspiracy makes me hope this was designed.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Too many pron jerks? Pun intended.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I joined to buy a used RESCO.. If I had known better, I never would have joined. Just saying.


Lmao. I joined looking for info on a watch I'll never buy but still really like. I'll just never wear it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Joking aside I have made some good friends here and some of the others have kept me reminded why I retired.....


You and Bro59 keep this place centered and I appreciate it brother. Rolex and Jenna get old after a while. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I joined to buy a used RESCO.. If I had known better, I never would have joined. Just saying.


Similar here. Joined in month of March six years age to buy a used Doxa 750T Caribbean and still here most days.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Too many pron jerks? Pun intended.


But truth at the same time. Completely believe the ease of accessibility plays a big part in developing relationships.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> You and Bro59 keep this place centered and I appreciate it brother. Rolex and Jenna get old after a while.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Now that was uncalled for! She's a very nice girl.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> But truth at the same time. Completely believe the ease of accessibility plays a big part in developing relationships.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So you're saying Jenna's playing hard to get?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

There was no wait for this baby. Discounted too.










Don't wear it often but it really sings.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

^ same with this PAM! Which is apparently now discontinued (although I'm not sure what that means for this model)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@sportura, this is for you. Don't dawdle. It's tomorrow!

You're welcome.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Now that was uncalled for! She's a very nice girl.


Yes but not quite hot enough for the excess attention. She's cute but no Dallas cheerleader. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, this is for you. Don't dawdle. It's tomorrow!
> 
> You're welcome.


I'll need your helicopter!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Yes but not quite hot enough for the excess attention. She's cute but no Dallas cheerleader.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've always been a sucker for cute over hot (think Mary Jane over Ginger) and killer smiles just seal the deal.

Many years ago, there was this drop-dead gorgeous young lady who had a mega-killer smile and made the moves on me. It was all I could do to keep my hands in my pockets. Mrs. BSF met her a couple of times and told me to watch out/stay away because she was looking at me funny...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

TgeekB said:


> At least you tried.
> 
> It was inevitable this would occur. The world population could not continue to grow as it had. I imagine, if our species doesn't destroy itself soon, that birth rates will fluctuate back and forth over time. Adjustments will be made. Our planet is only so big.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Good points there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I joined to buy a used RESCO.. If I had known better, I never would have joined. Just saying.


Hahaha. Now, some 30k posts and a few thousand dollars spent later...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> You are one of the WUS elders mate..


As a page one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Similar here. Joined in month of March six years age to buy a used Doxa 750T Caribbean and still here most days.


Makes you wonder how some people can be a member of 5 or 6 years and still have less than a hundred posts. They complain about not being able to sell their watches and the "ridiculous" rule of 100 posts. LOL. Not too hard to stick around and make some friends.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Hahaha. Now, some 30k posts and a few thousand dollars spent later...


A few thousand?? I wish.. More like 150 watches later.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I've always been a sucker for cute over hot (think Mary Jane over Ginger) and killer smiles just seal the deal.
> 
> Many years ago, there was this drop-dead gorgeous young lady who had a mega-killer smile and made the moves on me. It was all I could do to keep my hands in my pockets. Mrs. BSF met her a couple of times and told me to watch out/stay away because she was looking at me funny...


Yep but we all settled down here. We got Mary Ann. We wanna look at freaky Ginger. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep but we all settled down here. We got Mary Ann. We wanna look at freaky Ginger.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hot & crazy is every man's fantasy...

Where's that chart when I need it?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Hot & crazy is every man's fantasy...


...and many a man's demise.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Hot & crazy is every man's fantasy...


So the line for Jenna is pretty short behind me?



BundyBear said:


> Where's that chart when I need it?


This one?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Any day that one can sit back, beer in hand and watch the sun set is a good day.


I feel the same way


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> A few thousand?? I wish.. More like 150 watches later.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep but we all settled down here. We got Mary Ann. We wanna look at freaky Ginger.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's why they have strip clubs.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm glad sanity prevailed, gonna flip the GBD-H1000 , It's too large and actually hurt my wrist for the short time I wore it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15899953


But only 1 Zelos thank god... probably 12 RESCO (1 I bought twice)...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's why they have strip clubs.


I quit those when I found out they weren't doing it because they liked me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I quit those when I found out they weren't doing it because they liked me.


They like Ben the best...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yes but not quite hot enough for the excess attention. She's cute but no Dallas cheerleader.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Patience. Football is just around the corner and then we'll probably see more of Tiffany and her blued faced cousin, unless she's been sold.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Hahaha. Now, some 30k posts and a few thousand dollars spent later...


And still the end-it-all watch is missing, alt was bought and flipped not knowing that it was it 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep but we all settled down here. We got Mary Ann. We wanna look at freaky Ginger.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I liked Mary Jane best of all.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> And still the end-it-all watch is missing, alt was bought and flipped not knowing that it was it


LOL. There is never a watch to end it all or an exit watch for anybody. As long as we are still lucid, we will always yearn for the next one.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. There is never a watch to end it all or an exit watch for anybody. As long as we are still lucid, we will always yearn for the next one.


Not sure if everyone will agree, here on WUS there seems to be this mentality that if I just get that (fill in the blank) I can end the season and look forward to inauguration into the WUS Hall of Fame.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. There is never a watch to end it all or an exit watch for anybody. As long as we are still lucid, we will always yearn for the next one.


Agreed bro. I flipped my Omegas and Tudors and got a 116610 Sub to be my one nice watch and 'end it'. I couldn't resist and got pulled back in.

These days my plan is to get a 4th and final Rolex (Exp 2 or GMT) and 'end it'. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Agreed bro. I flipped my Omegas and Tudors and got a 116610 Sub to be my one nice watch and 'end it'. I couldn't resist and got pulled back in.
> 
> These days my plan is to get a 4th and final Rolex (Exp 2 or GMT) and 'end it'. We'll see how that goes.


That will never happen mate. My planned purchase is still all over the place. I told myself that I am happy with what I have as I already acquired my iconic watches of the Sea, Air, Land but still find myself casting an eye over the hedges looking at watches on the other side. No end to this unless I sell everything and give up this hobby.

Speaking of hobby, I chanced upon this guy's YT of the world's largest radio controlled aeroplane. This beats our hobby hands down.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> Agreed bro. I flipped my Omegas and Tudors and got a 116610 Sub to be my one nice watch and 'end it'. I couldn't resist and got pulled back in.
> 
> These days my plan is to get a 4th and final Rolex (Exp 2 or GMT) and 'end it'. We'll see how that goes.


Good luck with that. Seriously.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> That will never happen mate. My planned purchase is still all over the place. I told myself that I am happy with what I have as I already acquired my iconic watches of the Sea, Air, Land but still find myself casting an eye over the hedges looking at watches on the other side. No end to this unless I sell everything and give up this hobby.
> 
> Speaking of hobby, I chanced upon this guy's YT of the world's largest radio controlled aeroplane. This beats our hobby hands down.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is a scary article. Talk about thought-provoking.
> 
> I mentioned this impending disaster to Jenna and suggested we need to do our part to avoid this catastrophe.
> 
> ...


Interesting article but no big surprise, at least to me. Huge paradigm shift is well underway.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> It's amazing in the worst way. The Nova program I linked to a couple days ago spoke of sperm counts in the US being currently 50% lower than just two generations ago.


Think Mother Nature might be trying to tell us something?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Now that was uncalled for! She's a very nice girl.


What about Tiffany??


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Think Mother Nature might be trying to tell us something?


"Mother Nature is great at putting carbon back into the ground - one way or another."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> Agreed bro. I flipped my Omegas and Tudors and got a 116610 Sub to be my one nice watch and 'end it'. I couldn't resist and got pulled back in.
> 
> These days my plan is to get a 4th and final Rolex (Exp 2 or GMT) and 'end it'. We'll see how that goes.


Wonder if there's a 12 step cure for us like AA?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Agreed bro. I flipped my Omegas and Tudors and got a 116610 Sub to be my one nice watch and 'end it'. I couldn't resist and got pulled back in.
> 
> These days my plan is to get a 4th and final Rolex (Exp 2 or GMT) and 'end it'. We'll see how that goes.


But once your watch box is filled what'll you spend your money on - not saying it can't happen just saying the stats are against you, if WUS membership is used as an indicator.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Wonder if there's a 12 step cure for us like AA?


A 12-slot watch box?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> That will never happen mate. My planned purchase is still all over the place. I told myself that I am happy with what I have as I already acquired my iconic watches of the Sea, Air, Land but still find myself casting an eye over the hedges looking at watches on the other side. No end to this unless I sell everything and give up this hobby.
> 
> Speaking of hobby, I chanced upon this guy's YT of the world's largest radio controlled aeroplane. This beats our hobby hands down.


Awesome. I wasn't aware that they even made jet models.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Daily 2.8 mile walk in the neighborhood park. Nice and peaceful today after a fair amount of rain. Less yay-hoos.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Awesome. I wasn't aware that they even made jet models.


I can't explain why, but I never finished my first r/c model airplane. I think I finished gluing together one half of the wing and stopped there. I don't think we even bought a radio or engine for it yet. Money restrictions, maybe? Or could've been right before I started doing marching band and (poof), there went my free summers.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Daily 2.8 mile walk in the neighborhood park. Nice and peaceful today after a fair amount of rain. Less yay-hoos.
> 
> View attachment 15901053
> 
> ...


Nice pics. Leaves are just starting to pop here. May is usually one of the best months of the year, but this spring, if you can call it that, has been colder than normal. Hard to believe that mid summer is in four weeks.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Think Mother Nature might be trying to tell us something?


F mother nature 

51 years ago.... Guess


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice pics. Leaves are just starting to pop here. May is usually one of the best months of the year, but this spring, if you can call it that, has been colder than normal. Hard to believe that mid summer is in four weeks.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Same here. I'm 2.5 months behind my typical outdoor fitness activity this year due to weather being slow to turn.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> F mother nature
> 
> 51 years ago.... Guess
> View attachment 15901127


Umm, the gentleman side of me won't say it publicly out of respect for the Mrs.?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Umm, the gentleman side of me won't say it publicly out of respect for the Mrs.?


Godfrey.

Or marriage proposal. Or both.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Or marriage proposal. Or both.


That was nearby but no.. Waa actually 51 years and a month ago.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Daily 2.8 mile walk in the neighborhood park. Nice and peaceful today after a fair amount of rain. Less yay-hoos.
> 
> View attachment 15901053
> 
> ...


Godfrey.

Wow. Many different skies all within an hour.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> F mother nature
> 
> 51 years ago.... Guess
> View attachment 15901127


???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> ???


was kidding about nature...but related guess what i was doing right there 51 years ago last month.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> was kidding about nature...but related guess what i was doing right there 51 years ago last month.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> was kidding about nature...but related guess what i was doing right there 51 years ago last month.


Replenishing 6 months supply of essential items?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> F mother nature
> 
> 51 years ago.... Guess
> View attachment 15901127


That's where you first saw the beautiful Mrs BT...

?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Replenishing 6 months supply of essential items?


at 19 I wasn't there yet... was helping mother nature tho


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> That's where you first saw the beautiful Mrs BT...
> 
> ?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


nice guess but that was september 1965 9th grade as that butt that would be famous one day wiggled past me in English class.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> That's where you first saw the beautiful Mrs BT...
> 
> ?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Godfrey.
Just realised.
Not correct, you met her much earlier than that when you were 14?

First naked romp...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey.
> Just realised.
> Not correct, you met her much earlier than that when you were 14?
> 
> ...


no that occurred much before April 22 1970


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> no that occurred much before April 22 1970


Just Googled. First Earth Day in NC?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Just Googled. First Earth Day in NC?


yep i helped plant those trees


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> was kidding about nature...but related guess what i was doing right there 51 years ago last month.


Getting down on one knee?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> That's where you first saw the beautiful Mrs BT...
> 
> ?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I think we already knew that it was in English or Science class...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> nice guess but that was september 1965 9th grade as that butt that would be famous one day wiggled past me in English class.


Ha! Nailed it.

Strains arm by patting oneself on the back...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> yep i helped plant those trees


The first Earth Day that I was around for was the reboot in 1990, and our college dorm cafeteria decided that it would be the day to hold "Picnic Day" and serve everything on styrofoam plates with plastic utensils. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Getting down on one knee?


that occurred 200 yards east on nov 21, 1970

shouldve been year earlier


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> that occurred 200 yards east on nov 21, 1970
> 
> *shouldve been year earlier*


Was Mrs. BT looking over your shoulder as you were typing that? Asking for a friend.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a cat that picks my watches for me. Now I need a dog that picks my wine for me...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was Mrs. BT looking over your shoulder as you were typing that? Asking for a friend.


she knows... if i had it to do all over again...married at 16 live in mobile home


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

oops even ABC World News Tonight reporting the questions about the origins of CV19


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I have a cat that picks my watches for me. Now I need a dog that picks my wine for me...
> 
> View attachment 15901346


If it weren't for the guy's beard, I was gonna guess that this was at the seven-day store.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> oops even ABC World News Tonight reporting the questions about the origins of CV19


Strange I thought I called it the first day ....hum


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I have a cat that picks my watches for me. Now I need a dog that picks my wine for me...
> 
> View attachment 15901346


That might be a good idea since they have an acute sense of smell.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Strange I thought I called it the first day ....hum


Just have one question: Have you been hacking the NSA again?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just have one question: Have you been hacking the NSA again?


They keep hacking me ....bastards


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess I really didn't envision the magnitude of electricity usage when people talk about Bitcoin mining but then I saw this pic today... OMG.










I'm sure it's the same for Amazon Web Services or Google server farms but still... Holy crap.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> They keep hacking me ....bastards


Tell them to knock it off because you know this guy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just have one question: Have you been hacking the NSA again?


me? i won't answer that


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I guess I really didn't envision the magnitude of electricity usage when people talk about Bitcoin mining but then I saw this pic today... OMG.
> 
> View attachment 15901449
> 
> ...


back in the day when men were men


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> me? i won't answer that


I like that you had the foresight to install multiple backdoors...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I like that you had the foresight to install multiple backdoors...


He calls it a front door


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> They keep hacking me ....bastards


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I guess I really didn't envision the magnitude of electricity usage when people talk about Bitcoin mining but then I saw this pic today... OMG.
> 
> View attachment 15901449
> 
> ...


Its caused a global shortage in gpu's.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> Its caused a global shortage in gpu's.


we need more electric cars


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> oops even ABC World News Tonight reporting the questions about the origins of CV19


In February 2020 an infectious disease specialist at my hospital told me that there was no question in her mind the COVID19 virus originated at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, and was likely inadvertently released due to lack of proper containment as that specific facility had a track record of that happening in the past.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> we need more electric cars


For sure 
In the meantime my neighbor's 1973 Ford truck took me to Home Depot and back to return some stuff . Prob used 12 gallons to go 2 miles but man that truck is fun to drive , 5 speed manual too ...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

5959HH said:


> In February 2020 an infectious disease specialist at my hospital told me that there was no question in her mind the COVID19 virus originated at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, and was likely inadvertently released due to lack of proper containment as that specific facility had a track record of that happening in the past.


Perhaps we should go to meet and greet these individuals.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> In February 2020 an infectious disease specialist at my hospital told me that there was no question in her mind the COVID19 virus originated at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, and was likely inadvertently released due to lack of proper containment as that specific facility had a track record of that happening in the past.


Well let's see how it plays out but at least there is more objective let's figure it out.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Perhaps we should go to meet and greet these individuals.


The 3 original guys?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> For sure
> In the meantime my neighbor's 1973 Ford truck took me to Home Depot and back to return some stuff . Prob used 12 gallons to go 2 miles but man that truck is fun to drive , 5 speed manual too ...


I like 2 steering wheels.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> The 3 original guys?


Whoever started it....I wanna give them a mafioso backhander.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> The 3 original guys?





Merv said:


> Whoever started it....I wanna give them a mafioso backhander.


Depends on how far back you wanna go. These techniques might've come from down road from me, over at Fort Detrick.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Depends on how far back you wanna go. These techniques might've come from down road from me, over at Fort Detrick.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> we need more electric cars


Ill take a Porsche Taycan lol.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

5959HH said:


> In February 2020 an infectious disease specialist at my hospital told me that there was no question in her mind the COVID19 virus originated at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, and was likely inadvertently released due to lack of proper containment as that specific facility had a track record of that happening in the past.


All signs and evidence point to it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Depends on how far back you wanna go. These techniques might've come from down road from me, over at Fort Detrick.


or UNC


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I wouldn't be violently opposed to a German timepiece. Trying to find one under $1000 AUD to avoid import tax. Archimede and Stowa seem to have good rep. German forum looks quite interesting.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> I wouldn't be violently opposed to a German timepiece. Trying to find one under $1000 AUD to avoid import tax. Archimede and Stowa seem to have good rep. German forum looks quite interesting.


I'm stuck at Damasko or sinn. but higher $ tho


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I recycled a Barton buckle..guess that's OK..but I put it on a Kobold one piece and then stuck on a Sinn.

I dunno


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I'm stuck at Damasko or sinn. but higher $ tho


I really like the vintage vibe on the Sinn 104.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> I really like the vintage vibe on the Sinn 104.


came close to that or 105s


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> I really like the vintage vibe on the Sinn 104.


I totally didn't get this watch until you said the phrase "vintage vibe" - and now it's on my list.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I totally didn't get this watch until you said the phrase "vintage vibe" - and now it's on my list.


see above check 105 too


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> I wouldn't be violently opposed to a German timepiece. Trying to find one under $1000 AUD to avoid import tax. Archimede and Stowa seem to have good rep. German forum looks quite interesting.


Archimede is very good value in my opinion. Will have to wait until tomorrow to get a better shot of the dial in the daylight but in the meantime...










It's a sunburst blue and it rocks!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> I wouldn't be violently opposed to a German timepiece. Trying to find one under $1000 AUD to avoid import tax. Archimede and Stowa seem to have good rep. German forum looks quite interesting.


Stowa is definitely on the money. Some very nice timepieces from Laco as well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Archimede is very good value in my opinion. Will have to wait until tomorrow to get a better shot of the dial in the daylight but in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 15901661
> 
> ...


GF.

Here's an old shot...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> I really like the vintage vibe on the Sinn 104.


If German, those blues hands on white dial bauhaus designs are atypically German. The marine classic from Stowa is beautiful albeit slightly over $1k....





__





Marine Original arabisch weiß | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927


Die Marine Original mit dem legendären Taschenuhrwerk Unitas 6498 ist eine Interpretation der Original Taschenuhr aus dem Jahre 1942 (siehe weiter unten auf dieser Seite). Das Werk mit Schwanenhals-Feinregulierung und der Schraubenunruh ist komplett durch den ...




www.stowa.de


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I totally didn't get this watch until you said the phrase "vintage vibe" - and now it's on my list.


I was same initially...the day/date didn't thrill me, but the vintage aspect gives it a certain je ne sais quoi.

I love throwing that phrase in there to sound all sophisticated and such.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Archimede is very good value in my opinion. Will have to wait until tomorrow to get a better shot of the dial in the daylight but in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 15901661
> 
> ...


Like this one


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Like this one
> 
> View attachment 15901673


Absolutely! The Outdoor def punches above its weight; especially if you get the version with the hardened case and bracelet.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Absolutely! The Outdoor def punches above its weight; especially if you get the version with the hardened case and bracelet.


Gf.

Speaking of above its weight... _"Does this coat make me look fat?_"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Speaking of above its weight... _"Does this coat make me look fat?_"
> 
> View attachment 15901685


white's not your color


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Look at this watch porrn...outstanding. Pics are from this pretty cool thread: Your ideal German 3 watch collection?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> Look at this watch porrn...outstanding. Pics are from this pretty cool thread: Your ideal German 3 watch collection?


I particularly like the Hentschel and Dornbluth.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I particularly like the Hentschel and Dornbluth.


Agreed. The Hentschell website says 'price on application' for that watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> For sure
> In the meantime my neighbor's 1973 Ford truck took me to Home Depot and back to return some stuff . Prob used 12 gallons to go 2 miles but man that truck is fun to drive , 5 speed manual too ...


I hear the new F150 all-electric truck (Lightning Pro) can go from 0-60 in 4.3 secs!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Like this one
> 
> View attachment 15901673


Or this one. Especially as a summer beater.










Jman, you suck!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I hear the new F150 all-electric truck (Lightning Pro) can go from 0-60 in 4.3 secs!


I heard it had 2 steering wheels?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I hear the new F150 all-electric truck (Lightning Pro) can go from 0-60 in 4.3 secs!


I just need it to go 4 miles and when in the truck which I borrow once in a while, speed isn't what I am looking for all I care about is how much junk I can throw in the back to take to the dump ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Look at this watch porrn...outstanding. Pics are from this pretty cool thread: Your ideal German 3 watch collection?


Dornblüth und Sohn is


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Agreed. The Hentschell website says 'price on application' for that watch.


If you need to ask the price....

Hey, contact Define Watches from Noosa. They are the Australian rep for Dornblüth

Just visited their website. They sell Hentschel too!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> oops even ABC World News Tonight reporting the questions about the origins of CV19


Let me guess, in a park in NC 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I guess I really didn't envision the magnitude of electricity usage when people talk about Bitcoin mining but then I saw this pic today... OMG.
> 
> View attachment 15901449
> 
> ...


**** Hub ?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I hear the new F150 all-electric truck (Lightning Pro) can go from 0-60 in 4.3 secs!


Did you watch the video that PF posted in the other thread? I'm guess that flooring an F150 would result in a similar fast but short-lived experience.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> **** Hub ?


Star Hub?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did you watch the video that PF posted in the other thread? I'm guess that flooring an F150 would result in a similar fast but short-lived experience.


What other thread?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Agreed. The Hentschell website says 'price on application' for that watch.








Leading Swiss, Austrian & German luxury watches online | Define Watches


Shop watches online at Define Watches the Australia & New Zealand watch specialists. Best price Swiss, German and Austrian luxury watches for men and women.




www.definewatches.com.au





All the German watch you ever want at treasure island prices.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> What other thread?


BOTHTRG post #8894


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Leading Swiss, Austrian & German luxury watches online | Define Watches
> 
> 
> Shop watches online at Define Watches the Australia & New Zealand watch specialists. Best price Swiss, German and Austrian luxury watches for men and women.
> ...


They've even got one of my favourites, the Sinn U1


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> In February 2020 an infectious disease specialist at my hospital told me that there was no question in her mind the COVID19 virus originated at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, and was likely inadvertently released due to lack of proper containment as that specific facility had a track record of that happening in the past.


Risking sounding like a conspiracy theorist, but I don't think it was an accident. Population growth is the biggest issue facing humans on a long term front.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> BOTHTRG post #8894


Oh, that thread. My name isn't in the first post, so I am not welcomed there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> They've even got one of my favourites, the Sinn U1


I think it's cheaper for you to buy from Europe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Risking sounding like a conspiracy theorist, but I don't think it was an accident. Population growth is the biggest issue facing humans on a long term front.


No comment


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I think it's cheaper for you to buy from Europe.


I'm still enjoying my Marathon GSAR so no need to a Sinn just yet.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Risking sounding like a conspiracy theorist, but I don't think it was an accident. Population growth is the biggest issue facing humans on a long term front.


Don't give the radical environmentalists any ideas like nuking a far off continent


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't give the radical environmentalists any ideas like nuking a far off continent


Too late (see: Bikini Atoll)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Oh, that thread. My name isn't in the first post, so I am not welcomed there.


Oooops... my bad Bro Bear, your new handle is up where it belongs, and you were and are always welcomed there as you already know.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Oh, that thread. My name isn't in the first post, so I am not welcomed there.


I remember reading Dogbert-is-fat among the names when I first read the OP months ago. Not sure if it automatically adjusts when there is a name change.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Risking sounding like a conspiracy theorist, but I don't think it was an accident. Population growth is the biggest issue facing humans on a long term front.


or what if it's mother earth's way of correcting an imbalance?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oooops... my bad Bro Bear, your new handle is up where it belongs, and you were and are always welcomed there as you already know.


nra


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I remember reading Dogbert-is-fat among the names when I first read the OP months ago. Not sure if it automatically adjusts when there is a name change.


No, it doesn't, it has to be done manually when in a post


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> we need more electric cars


am wondering when our third world country will have the infrastructure for electric cars. We have the legislation in place in terms of incentives. But i do not see any progress in developing charging stations. I even had a Spanish client planning to put several charging stations change its mind and pull out after building just one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> we need more electric cars





Pongster said:


> am wondering when our third world country will have the infrastructure for electric cars. We have the legislation in place in terms of incentives. But i do not see any progress in developing charging stations. I even had a Spanish client planning to put several charging stations change its mind and pull out after building just one.


Think maybe synthetic fuels might be the way to go?

I like EVs over current petrol-fueled vehicles now, but the reason is not because EVs have batteries -- it's because they expel far less CO2. But if synthetic fuel, which results in net zero additional CO2 during use, can take over, than I'm cool with it.

DuckDuckGo search:  porsche synthetic fuels


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Risking sounding like a conspiracy theorist, but I don't think it was an accident. Population growth is the biggest issue facing humans on a long term front.


Are you saying the virus was released from the lab on purpose to slow down population growth?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> What other thread?


I'm a 1 threader.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I remember reading Dogbert-is-fat among the names when I first read the OP months ago. Not sure if it automatically adjusts when there is a name change.


It does except for quoted posts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> am wondering when our third world country will have the infrastructure for electric cars. We have the legislation in place in terms of incentives. But i do not see any progress in developing charging stations. I even had a Spanish client planning to put several charging stations change its mind and pull out after building just one.


Don't worry usa doesn't have any either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Think maybe synthetic fuels might be the way to go?
> 
> I like EVs over current petrol-fueled vehicles now, but the reason is not because EVs have batteries -- it's because they expel far less CO2. But if synthetic fuel, which results in net zero additional CO2 during use, can take over, than I'm cool with it.
> 
> DuckDuckGo search:  porsche synthetic fuels


Ethanol drives our corn prices up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Ethanol drives our corn prices up.


I don't think using farmland for fuel turned out to be a good idea (and it doesn't cut down on CO2, either).

A heck of a twitter thread on why corn is no longer a _food_, but is now a _platform_:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074810043495796736
The type of fuel that Porsche's investing in is methanol, not ethanol; it'd combine hydrogen with airborne CO2 and put it into liquid form. It'll be pump-able like gasoline and, once burned, put out no more CO2 than it was produced with - so, unlike gasoline or ethanol, it produces no _additional_ CO2.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think using farmland for fuel turned out to be a good idea (and it doesn't cut down on CO2, either).
> 
> A heck of a twitter thread on why corn is no longer a _food_, but is now a _platform_:
> 
> ...


We like it because it drives prices up... Mrs BT enjoys her windfall.
Logic rarely enters into this baloney. It's all about money and/or political power. I think you are much younger than me, so write this down... 50 years from today climate change will either be forgotten or largely unchanged due to more and more people. Check out those trees from 51 years ago. I'm pretty sure there were more but they got in the way of progress. In this case Harrelson hall was torn down to make way.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> We like it because it drives prices up... Mrs BT enjoys her windfall.
> Logic rarely enters into this baloney. It's all about money and/or political power. I think you are much younger than me, so write this down... 50 years from today climate change will either be forgotten or largely unchanged due to more and more people. Check out those trees from 51 years ago. I'm pretty sure there were more but they got in the way of progress. In this case Harrelson hall was torn down to make way.


Cropland doesn't have to grow the same crop forever, does it? It's all been interfered with by humans anyway.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> We like it because it drives prices up... Mrs BT enjoys her windfall.
> Logic rarely enters into this baloney. It's all about money and/or political power.


Yup -- and not just ethanol, but sugar altogether:








Why Ketchup in Mexico Tastes So Good


What is the source of this fixation on putting some variation of corn in everything we make and eat? From an economics perspective, it stems from two main sources.




www.aier.org







> Why corn syrup and not honey or some other sweetener? The US government offers a complex and varied panoply of subsidies for agriculture of which corn is the top beneficiary. This is why "corn is the single most important commodity for retail food," says Richard Volpe, an economist for the USDA. "Corn is either directly or indirectly in about three-quarters of all food consumers buy."


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

how about that BlackBayBlackCeramicinBlack


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> how about that BlackBayBlackCeramicinBlack


I'm not a huge fan of all-black-everything watches, but the Tudor looks nice! Although a different price bracket, I'd probably go for the black ceramic Seamaster, though

And speaking of Omega &#8230; and it being Tuesday &#8230; this thread needs pics!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> how about that BlackBayBlackCeramicinBlack


Your new password?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of all-black-everything watches, but the Tudor looks nice! Although a different price bracket, I'd probably go for the black ceramic Seamaster, though
> 
> And speaking of Omega &#8230; and it being Tuesday &#8230; this thread needs pics!


Been wearing my GSAR but then saw the usual Speedy Tuesday posts so I went into our spare bedroom and wound her up.

Never noticed but I've got a flat four Speedy, just saying 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Been wearing my GSAR but then saw the usual Speedy Tuesday posts so I went into our spare bedroom and wound her up.
> 
> Never noticed but I've got a flat four Speedy, just saying
> 
> ...


The "4" at the "45" on mine is flat as well


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> how about that BlackBayBlackCeramicinBlack


At least it won't tarnish like their 925 does. 

Are crisp edges prone to chipping if they're made in ceramic?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> At least it won't tarnish like their 925 does.
> 
> Are crisp edges prone to chipping if they're made in ceramic?


Anecdotal evidence out there but suspect if it falls on tile and hit the lugs it is game over .
So mighty important to use a deployant buckle thingy


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> Anecdotal evidence out there but suspect if it falls on tile and hit the lugs it is game over .
> So mighty important to use a deployant buckle thingy


It might depend on the deployant buckle, too. First time I tried a JLC on deployant, I accidentally dismantled the buckle and removed it from the strap. The watch didn't drop, but holy fawk, I saw $8k flash out of my pocket.

I've also started using my Swatch's strap "backwards", with the buckle end at 6, just to see if it helps keep it centered on my wrist. A side effect that I've grown to like is that it makes it easier to put the watch on one-handed while maintaining control of the strap. (well, maybe... but testing it just now as I write this, changing my technique with the buckle at 12 like usual, I guess I can maintain a hold of the strap the regular way, too)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Cropland doesn't have to grow the same crop forever, does it? It's all been interfered with by humans anyway.


Well the answer to that is no and yes. Land varies quite a bit. So for example Mrs BT swamp field grows corn like the Midwest but would essentially rot tobacco or soybeans. Some land is pretty much best used for timber OTH. A true waste is for solar panels. 
Humans have interfered with every thing. That used to be called progress. As far as labs comes, look around DC and tell me that's not wasted land. Lol that made me laugh at myself.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup -- and not just ethanol, but sugar altogether:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer sugar myself but explore what happened to Louisiana sugar. Easy to blame corn but it was actually the govt behind it as usual.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And having just cut the grass... Another waste of land.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> how about that BlackBayBlackCeramicinBlack


meh


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> And having just cut the grass... Another waste of land.


Wholly agree. I had a nice crop of dandelions when they were in bloom; gotta feed the bees. I waited till they dropped their seeds before mowing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I prefer sugar myself but explore what happened to Louisiana sugar. Easy to blame corn but it was actually the govt behind it as usual.


I think I'm scratching the surface now, and the first thing that comes to mind MajGen Smedley Butler's book, "War Is A Racket".


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Risking sounding like a conspiracy theorist, but I don't think it was an accident. Population growth is the biggest issue facing humans on a long term front.


To be honest pornhub, tight underwear, and plastics in the water seem to be doing a pretty good job dropping fertility already.

I hear rumors that getting women into the workforce, letting them be educated, and access to birth control does that as well but I think that is just fake news


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Are you saying the virus was released from the lab on purpose to slow down population growth?


That's one theory


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Wholly agree. I had a nice crop of dandelions when they were in bloom; gotta feed the bees. I waited till they dropped their seeds before mowing.


Dandelions are just weeds...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Dandelions are just weeds...


I know, it means they're so easy to grow. 

I think the clovers are coming in next.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm still enjoying my Marathon GSAR so no need to a Sinn just yet.


No sin for me


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Don't give the radical environmentalists any ideas like nuking a far off continent


Now, that's a radical (and mad) idea...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oooops... my bad Bro Bear, your new handle is up where it belongs, and you were and are always welcomed there as you already know.


Thanks!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> or what if it's mother earth's way of correcting an imbalance?


Despite all the talk of a conspiracy, I believe that this is one by Mother Nature.

Of course, if one is to subscribe to the conspiracy theorist, then there is always a possibility that China did it but why do it to their own people? Or that some foreign entity might have released it in Wuhan to make it look like the Chinese did it. All within the realms of possibilities.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Dandelions are just weeds...


So are mimosa trees.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> No sin for me











Nothing wrong with being a Sinner.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> am wondering when our third world country will have the infrastructure for electric cars. We have the legislation in place in terms of incentives. But i do not see any progress in developing charging stations. I even had a Spanish client planning to put several charging stations change its mind and pull out after building just one.


The making of batteries for electric cars is a very dirty process and a worse pollutant than fossil fuels.

Think about what happens to all the used batteries? What do you do with your used carbon batteries from your TV remotes and all? Do you throw them away? Or collect them into a pile and bring it to the recycling centre? The Lithium is very hard to dismantle and recycle. No ones' thought about that. Just imagine the stock pile of used car batteries around the world.

Hydrogen fuel cells would have been a cleaner solution.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Think maybe synthetic fuels might be the way to go?
> 
> I like EVs over current petrol-fueled vehicles now, but the reason is not because EVs have batteries -- it's because they expel far less CO2. But if synthetic fuel, which results in net zero additional CO2 during use, can take over, than I'm cool with it.
> 
> DuckDuckGo search:  porsche synthetic fuels


Anything but disposable batteries.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It does except for quoted posts.


I think both don't update. I could find some old posts where I found names of members from old posts. Yours, which you've said a few times and Galaga who was someone else too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Don't worry usa doesn't have any either.


Australia is looking at building a series of charging stations on the east coast joining Sydney to Melbourne. It's those soy latte sipping yuppies who come up with whacky ideas like this.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Despite all the talk of a conspiracy, I believe that this is one by Mother Nature.


I'm thinking that it's more Mother Nature than a lab leak - but it was also assisted by regular people doing regular people things.

Blog post from a science journalist. Read through the whole thing, but as usual, the first 4/5 is exposition of speculation, and the real meat... pun not intended... is right near the end, starting with the clause, "The hardest evidence that it was an animal is still what it was early last year:..."








How I Learned to Stop Worrying And Love the Lab-Leak Theory*


In early spring 2020, I reported an article for The New York Times on which I put the tentative headline: “New Coronavirus Is ‘Clearly Not…




donaldgmcneiljr1954.medium.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Ethanol drives our corn prices up.


Our field are mixed with 15% ethanol and in some places, you could get even higher ethanol mix.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of all-black-everything watches, but the Tudor looks nice! Although a different price bracket, I'd probably go for the black ceramic Seamaster, though
> 
> And speaking of Omega &#8230; and it being Tuesday &#8230; this thread needs pics!


The black carbon Omega Seamaster is soooo much better.

This thread is about Opinions on Omega?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Been wearing my GSAR but then saw the usual Speedy Tuesday posts so I went into our spare bedroom and *wound her up.*


Oh... I wouldn't do that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nothing wrong with being a Sinner.


Fr Simon is on hand to absolve us from sin


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Fr Simon is on hand to absolve us from sin


But my Sinn 856 is categorized as an indulgence and is therefore exempt from absolution.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I know, it means they're so easy to grow.
> 
> I think the clovers are coming in next.


Sunflowers are a disaster also


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Sunflowers are a disaster also


No sunflowers here. But our neighbor planted some sesames (or perilla) that grew into our "flower box" last year, though we didn't take advantage of the free seasoning by harvesting our half. Korean-style wraps using lettuce get tastier with a perilla/sesame leaf layered inside.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm thinking that it's more Mother Nature than a lab leak - but it was also assisted by regular people doing regular people things.
> 
> Blog post from a science journalist. Read through the whole thing, but as usual, the first 4/5 is exposition of speculation, and the real meat... pun not intended... is right near the end, starting with the clause, "The hardest evidence that it was an animal is still what it was early last year:..."
> 
> ...


well the lab leak is considered a viable possibility. Even Dr Fauci and the current CDC director has said so. I would not discount it...an intentional leak tho very unlikely.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Now, that's a radical (and mad) idea...


Given that we live in one of the most "far off" continents, I agree...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So are mimosa trees.


Nadina bushes.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Despite all the talk of a conspiracy, I believe that this is one by Mother Nature.
> 
> Of course, if one is to subscribe to the conspiracy theorist, then there is always a possibility that China did it but why do it to their own people? Or that some foreign entity might have released it in Wuhan to make it look like the Chinese did it. All within the realms of possibilities.


If the Chinese wanted to control/limit/reduce their population I suspect there are many far simpler, more controlled and more effective methods they could have deployed. Most of which the rest of the world could have never learned about...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Australia is looking at building a series of charging stations on the east coast joining Sydney to Melbourne. It's those soy latte sipping yuppies who come up with whacky ideas like this.


Sms sent...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> If the Chinese wanted to control/limit/reduce their population I suspect there are many far simpler, more controlled and more effective methods they could have deployed. Most of which the rest of the world could have never learned about...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


the 1 child policy?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> the 1 child policy?


Or... what was it... the Long And Arduous March or something?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> well the lab leak is considered a viable possibility. Even Dr Fauci and the current CDC director has said so. I would not discount it...an intentional leak tho very unlikely.


Oh, anything's possible when accidents are considered, and I don't think anyone's crazy enough to try an intentional leak (not even Xi). But I still think that we, in our relatively safe enclaves, have little idea of what can happen at the boundaries between nature and human civilization.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> If the Chinese wanted to control/limit/reduce their population I suspect there are many far simpler, more controlled and more effective methods they could have deployed. Most of which the rest of the world could have never learned about...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


They put them in a gulag and harvest their organs for sale?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Sms sent...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Responded to you mate.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh, anything's possible when accidents are considered, and I don't think anyone's crazy enough to try an intentional leak (not even Xi). But I still think that we, in our relatively safe enclaves, have little idea of what can happen at the boundaries between nature and human civilization.


yeah pretty clear no matter what else the wet markets not a good idea


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Or... what was it... the Long And Arduous March or something?


the Long March


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> yeah pretty clear no matter what else the wet markets not a good idea


Industrialized livestock processing in general kinda frightens me.

Good thing about Mad Cow Disease is that the affected animals were all accounted for - numbered and tagged, etc, so they could be, ahem, removed from circulation. Something similar has been appearing in wild deer in the States, though, and I don't know how they're going to manage it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> yeah pretty clear no matter what else the wet markets not a good idea


Yeah but that is very common in many parts of Asia. I have been to countries like Indonesia where the meats are left on the counter top without refrigeration and flies are all over it. They sell bats in Indonesia too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> the Long March


A friend who is old enough remembered this. He is a German and his family was working in China when they got over run by Mao's army. He recalled being forced to join the long March.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> A friend who is old enough remembered this. He is a German and his family was working in China when they got over run by Mao's army. He recalled being forced to join the long March.


Godfrey!

Amazingly this friend of mine can understand Chinese.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> A friend who is old enough remembered this. He is a German and his family was working in China when they got over run by Mao's army. He recalled being forced to join the long March.


Lulu Wang, who wrote and directed "The Farewell" (back in 2019), said that if you find an elderly Chinese person and ask them about their childhood days, you'd hear pretty incredible stories. Her own grandma was a part of that same army (ran away from home to get out of an arranged marriage, too).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> The making of batteries for electric cars is a very dirty process and a worse pollutant than fossil fuels.
> 
> Think about what happens to all the used batteries? What do you do with your used carbon batteries from your TV remotes and all? Do you throw them away? Or collect them into a pile and bring it to the recycling centre? The Lithium is very hard to dismantle and recycle. No ones' thought about that. Just imagine the stock pile of used car batteries around the world.
> 
> Hydrogen fuel cells would have been a cleaner solution.


so our third world country is one step ahead and will leapfrog the electric car technology?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Lulu Wang, who wrote and directed "The Farewell" (back in 2019), said that if you find an elderly Chinese person and ask them about their childhood days, you'd hear pretty incredible stories. Her own grandma was a part of that same army (ran away from home to get out of an arranged marriage, too).


GF
Our last surviving grandma was there for the Japanese occupation of Korea, and I wish my dad (the longtime news writer) could spend a couple weeks talking to her and getting her stories written down.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Industrialized livestock processing in general kinda frightens me.
> 
> Good thing about Mad Cow Disease is that the affected animals were all accounted for - numbered and tagged, etc, so they could be, ahem, removed from circulation. Something similar has been appearing in wild deer in the States, though, and I don't know how they're going to manage it.


if you saw the local hog , turkey, chicken farms you might not worry as much. lot of controls safety sanitizing etc. OTH i'm sure the fowl and pigs aren't happy. Bet there are 100,000 within 5 miles. You need to get out in the countryside more BSi.

Deer always have problems... mostly they just die if problems.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Off topic, this


BundyBear said:


> Australia is looking at building a series of charging stations on the east coast joining Sydney to Melbourne. It's those soy latte sipping yuppies who come up with whacky ideas like this.


yeah we sure are. There isthis one guy at my work with a Tesla. He parks up everyday and plugs his car in to the company power.? how tight or a butt hole do you have to be......

off topic, this is my current book and watch today.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Lulu Wang, who wrote and directed "The Farewell" (back in 2019), said that if you find an elderly Chinese person and ask them about their childhood days, you'd hear pretty incredible stories. Her own grandma was a part of that same army (ran away from home to get out of an arranged marriage, too).


Those were hard days but the upside to this is now this friend of mine is fit as a fiddle. He last ran a marathon in Tokyo back in 2010. Must be about seventy years old. I salute him as I can't even get past a 10km run these days. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> so our third world country is one step ahead and will leapfrog the electric car technology?


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Off topic, this
> 
> yeah we sure are. There isthis one guy at my work with a Tesla. He parks up everyday and plugs his car in to the company power. how tight or a butt hole do you have to be......
> 
> ...


Does he order soy latte and drink lemon lime bitters?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> if you saw the local hog , turkey, chicken farms you might not worry as much. lot of controls safety sanitizing etc. OTH i'm sure the fowl and pigs aren't happy. Bet there are 100,000 within 5 miles. You need to get out in the countryside more BSi.
> 
> Deer always have problems... mostly they just die if problems.


Talking about animals, I found a few YouTube channels about people "ratting" - ie the act of shooting rats using an air rifle. There's some strange satisfaction watching guys going out with NVD shooting rats in a dumpster, farm, etc..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> If the Chinese wanted to control/limit/reduce their population I suspect there are many far simpler, more controlled and more effective methods they could have deployed. Most of which the rest of the world could have never learned about...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah, I would think China is the last place they want lower population growth; they are now seeing the effects of their long-standing one-child-only policy and it's coming to bite them in the butt. Not enough young people coming along to even out an aging population that needs more social support services with every passing year. Not a good recipe for social stability...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Yeah but that is very common in many parts of Asia. I have been to countries like Indonesia where the meats are left on the counter top without refrigeration and flies are all over it. They sell bats in Indonesia too.


Get me the eff away from that!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Talking about animals, I found a few YouTube channels about people "ratting" - ie the act of shooting rats using an air rifle. There's some strange satisfaction watching guys going out with NVD shooting rats in a dumpster, farm, etc..


Guess we can't go there but that was one of my entertainments growing up...late night to the stables corn bin with my .22 and a flashlight.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I would think China is the last place they want lower population growth; they are now seeing the effects of their long-standing one-child-only policy and it's coming to bite them in the butt. Not enough young people coming along to even out an aging population that needs more social support services with every passing year. Not a good recipe for social stability...


but good for climate change?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Two of my favorite topics...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> but good for climate change?


Greta, is that you?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Greta, is that you?


I actually stumbled into a show and it took me a few minutes to realize what I was watching. I felt really sad.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My first time here. Very sobering.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This was also nearby.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Badass watch shop in the Oculus. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, the downtown office buildings are empty.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was also nearby.
> 
> View attachment 15903566
> 
> ...


Gf

This too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> This too.
> 
> View attachment 15903579


you remind me of Charleston Heston in that movie Omega man?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> you remind me of Charleston Heston in that movie Omega man?


Never saw it, so don't get the ref.

Was Jenna in it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never saw it, so don't get the ref.
> 
> Was Jenna in it?


*Storyline*
Edit
Due to an experimental vaccine, Dr. Robert Neville is the only survivor of an apocalyptic war waged with biological weapons. The plague caused by the war has killed everyone else except for a few hundred deformed, nocturnal people calling themselves "The Family". The plague has caused them to become sensitive to light, as well as homicidally psychotic. They believe science and technology to be the cause of the war and their punishment, and Neville, as the last symbol of science, the old world, and a "user of the wheel", must die. Neville, using electricity, machinery, and science attempts to hold them at bay.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> *Storyline*
> Edit
> Due to an experimental vaccine, Dr. Robert Neville is the only survivor of an apocalyptic war waged with biological weapons. The plague caused by the war has killed everyone else except for a few hundred deformed, nocturnal people calling themselves "The Family". The plague has caused them to become sensitive to light, as well as homicidally psychotic. They believe science and technology to be the cause of the war and their punishment, and Neville, as the last symbol of science, the old world, and a "user of the wheel", must die. Neville, using electricity, machinery, and science attempts to hold them at bay.


Ok, but how do I remind you of Chuck?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, but how do I remind you of Chuck?


He wandered around the city during the day.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> how about that BlackBayBlackCeramicinBlack


14.4mm thick no thank you.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> 14.4mm thick no thank you.


Yeah I am out 
PVD crown = NO
PVD buckle = NO
Waiting for MN version in the fall better be darn good


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

The solution to the straw problem. By all means use as much as you want


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Yeah I am out
> PVD crown = NO
> PVD buckle = NO
> Waiting for MN version in the fall better be darn good


You actually think they are gonna do a MN? Im losing hope with Tudor.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaguarshark said:


> You actually think they are gonna do a MN? Im losing hope with Tudor.


Well they did announce the partnership so yes sir it is coming. Wouldn't it be ironic to hunt that rubis w a MN watch ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> The solution to the straw problem. By all means use as much as you want


redwoods? venus fly traps?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> redwoods? venus fly traps?


Made from good ole american corn lol.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jaguarshark said:


> Made from good ole american corn lol.


the end


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> He wandered around the city during the day.


Gotcha.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> the 1 child policy?


One of the persons that I work with in China told me what the government did when they found out that she had a little brother. They (the government) came to collect the 2nd child fee/penalty and not having the money the government took their black and white TV.

And, yes, she stills loves her younger brother 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> This too.
> 
> View attachment 15903579


Freedom Tower.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> the 1 child policy?


That's one method.

There's other more drastic measures at their disposal...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> They put them in a gulag and harvest their organs for sale?


And another potentially viable option...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My first time here. Very sobering.
> 
> View attachment 15903550


Was the highlight of our trip to New York.

Not ashamed to say I cried.

A lot...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> And another potentially viable option...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I always liked the more extreme options


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Yeah I am out
> PVD crown = NO
> PVD buckle = NO
> Waiting for MN version in the fall better be darn good


MN version?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> MN version?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'm waiting for the WI version. Comes with a Packers wool cap...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Saw this while "meditating"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Still no word on my Silver Speedy, and pretty much given up hope of a ménage à trois in this life time.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

At. The. Beach.

In. Come. Ing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> At. The. Beach.
> 
> In. Come. Ing.


Another one?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still no word on my Silver Speedy, and pretty much given up hope of a ménage à trois in this life time.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That's crazy!

My lady still wears it as if it was just a watch, which it is.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still no word on my Silver Speedy, and pretty much given up hope of a ménage à trois in this life time.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


shipping cost is outrageous...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> shipping cost is outrageous...


Not too mention the duty fees 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not too mention the duty fees
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


GF

or maybe I could have sent to one of the US bros and pick it up on my next trip?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Another one?






























I didn't own an all-blacked-out watch and I didn't own an ana-digi either, so two birds with one stone. It's almost illegible indoors but it's my sunny beach beater so all good.

I really like how thin the GA-2100-1A1 is compared to my square GW-5000-1-JF. Super light too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> I didn't own an all-blacked-out watch and I didn't own an ana-digi either, so two birds with one stone. It's almost illegible indoors but it's my sunny beach beater so all good.
> 
> I really like how thin the GA-2100-1A1 is compared to my square GW-5000-1-JF. Super light too.


Every other watch you've got makes sense, but I just don't get this one. At least it's not fully blacked-out like that one Speedy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

sportura said:


> I didn't own an all-blacked-out watch and I didn't own an ana-digi either, so two birds with one stone. It's almost illegible indoors but it's my sunny beach beater so all good.
> 
> I really like how thin the GA-2100-1A1 is compared to my square GW-5000-1-JF. Super light too.


I was just looking at a blue one on sale today at -20%.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Every other watch you've got makes sense, but I just don't get this one. At least it's not fully blacked-out like that one Speedy.


GF

I'm also not keen on these just because they're not solar-atomic. Kinda got spoiled by getting a solar-atomic G from the start. I suppose changing a regular battery isn't too much of a problem depending on whether I've got the right tool, though.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Every other watch you've got makes sense, but I just don't get this one. At least it's not fully blacked-out like that one Speedy.












Just trying something new. It's what the summer beater is for.

The dial is super busy, so the blacking out helps tone it down. The black one in the standard configuration is too busy, and I don't like the bezel painting


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> I was just looking at a blue one on sale today at -20%.


Blue? Did someone say blue??

Ref # please.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Just trying something new. It's what the summer beater is for.
> 
> The dial is super busy, so the blacking out helps tone it down. The black one in the standard configuration is too busy, and I don't like the bezel painting


I suppose the gray hands help, too. Better than this insanity as I said:


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey BSF, there's something I've been wanting to say to you for some time now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Blue? Did someone say blue??
> 
> Ref # please.


This one, I think -- GA2110ET-2A








GA2110ET-2A | Analog-Digital Blue Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO


Learn more about the Men's Blue GA-2110ET-2A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.




www.gshock.com


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

The Santos is unexpectedly accurate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv said:


> Hey BSF, there's something I've been wanting to say to you for some time now.


I remind you of Charlton Heston too?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> This one, I think -- GA2110ET-2A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info but have lost interest since you pointed out it's not solar/atomic.

Thanks in any event tho.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks for the info but have lost interest since you pointed out it's not solar/atomic.
> 
> Thanks in any event tho.


In-and-out of mind almost as fast as a Zelos meteorite GMT


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I remind you of Charlton Heston too?


Close but no cigar amigo. Just wanted to say that I enjoy those NYC pics you regularly produce. Good stuff.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today is a happy day, so let's do a happy dance.










And here's a pic of my two other favorite ladies...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks for the info but have lost interest since you pointed out it's not solar/atomic.


3 year battery. Just throw it out and buy a new one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still no word on my Silver Speedy, and pretty much given up hope of a ménage à trois in this life time.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I for one am glad it took so long for my local AD to call me or not call me. I was sucked into the initial hype and am now over it so I won't be buying it even if I get the call. So what if the price has gone up?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> At. The. Beach.
> 
> In. Come. Ing.


New beater watch?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> I didn't own an all-blacked-out watch and I didn't own an ana-digi either, so two birds with one stone. It's almost illegible indoors but it's my sunny beach beater so all good.
> 
> I really like how thin the GA-2100-1A1 is compared to my square GW-5000-1-JF. Super light too.


Very cute looking


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Hey BSF, there's something I've been wanting to say to you for some time now.


Okay.... you can PM each other.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Okay.... you can PM each other.


"Get a room!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A nice simple potato and scallion pizza for dinner tonight. It was pretty good but not as good as the stuff Bro Del makes, I'm sure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A nice lunch spot today with a good wine list...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Really simple street art.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Flowers coming back from pizza joint.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merv, this is for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Merv, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15905177


Gf.

For a sense of the scale, check this out.










Yes, her legs are uber-long...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A nice simple potato and scallion pizza for dinner tonight. It was pretty good but not as good as the stuff Bro Del makes, I'm sure.
> 
> View attachment 15905160


I tell you, potatoes are the secret ingredient to a good pizza. If one is a meat person like me, potatoes, lamb and sour cream, simple oolala


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> For a sense of the scale, check this out.
> 
> ...


I will hate to be the building fabric cleaning crew.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> For a sense of the scale, check this out.
> 
> ...


I love how they continue that design inside going to the trains. The wife didn't love our trip to NY but I'm hoping to go back soon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Just ordered a pair of sneakers for twice retail because of hype and flippers. Really sucks but it’s the same with Rolex and some other products I’m sure. Excited though I’ve been wanting them for a while. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Very cute looking


They make watches that run on batteries now. Can you believe it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

sportura said:


> They make watches that run on batteries now. Can you believe it?


Next thing you know it will be cars.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> They make watches that run on batteries now. Can you believe it?


LOL. It's been like that for decades...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Next thing you know it will be cars.


Some humans have hearts that are run on battery power too,


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> I didn't own an all-blacked-out watch and I didn't own an ana-digi either, so two birds with one stone. It's almost illegible indoors but it's my sunny beach beater so all good.
> 
> I really like how thin the GA-2100-1A1 is compared to my square GW-5000-1-JF. Super light too.


I'm more of an analog guy, just how my brain works, and use an analog dial on my Garmin.

When I saw these I was tempted.

Should be a great on the beach summer watch.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I suppose the gray hands help, too. Better than this insanity as I said:
> 
> View attachment 15905009


Now we're talking stealth 

But, like Sporty's G-Shock, pics of the Omega in other lighting conditions show another watch.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Merv said:


> Close but no cigar amigo. Just wanted to say that I enjoy those NYC pics you regularly produce. Good stuff.


I think BSF is freelancing as a NY ambassador to try and suck in the foreign tourists. Of course they'll need to have a VC on the wrist to qualify for an entry visa.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I for one am glad it took so long for my local AD to call me or not call me. I was sucked into the initial hype and am now over it so I won't be buying it even if I get the call. So what if the price has gone up?


Growing up in the 60's with Snoopy and the space race makes the Omega Silver Snoopy interesting, also it's not that much more than the new 3861 despite having a few more goodies like a ceramic bezel and the Snoopy front and back. But we'll see, rumours are now floating around that ADs are not a priority; at the end of the day it's only another watch.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Growing up in the 60's with Snoopy and the space race makes the Omega Silver Snoopy interesting, also it's not that much more than the new 3861 despite having a few more goodies like a ceramic bezel and the Snoopy front and back. But we'll see, rumours are now floating around that ADs are not a priority; at the end of the day it's only another watch.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


GF

Price has never been a factor for me as I've never sold a watch.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


>


Still hunting a VC at the end of a rainbow 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> Price has never been a factor for me as I've never sold a watch.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Selling is better than divorce... Just imagine 150+ watches in my house or more likely my room.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh man, Cameron Weiss dropped this baby yesterday. A 38mm 3 hander automatic with a 6 o'clock date window! I can't really say what attracts me to his watches so much, maybe the (mistly) made in America part, or that he is a one man shop. I need to get up to Austin to see the 38mm watches, I've only seen his 42(?) mm stuff and they were too thick and blocky for my wrist. The straight lugs are about the only thing giving me pause, but the overall length us under 47mm IIRC and it doesn't have a steel bracelet so it should be OK.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Growing up in the 60's with Snoopy and the space race makes the Omega Silver Snoopy interesting, also it's not that much more than the new 3861 despite having a few more goodies like a ceramic bezel and the Snoopy front and back. But we'll see, rumours are now floating around that ADs are not a priority; at the end of the day it's only another watch.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I'm waiting on my Silver Snoopy too but given how cool the movement on the back is, I'm ok with waiting.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Still hunting a VC at the end of a rainbow
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Tell me about it...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> I tell you, potatoes are the secret ingredient to a good pizza. If one is a meat person like me, potatoes, lamb and sour cream, simple oolala


Sounds tasty!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

manofrolex said:


>


Maybe we should put Erika on staff at OoO.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Just ordered a pair of sneakers for twice retail because of hype and flippers. Really sucks but it's the same with Rolex and some other products I'm sure. Excited though I've been wanting them for a while.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Can't like this, but enjoy the new kicks.

I have too many I never wear much, so I'm on the fence with wearing them daily one (pair) by one or selling off.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Maybe we should put Erika on staff at OoO.


She's here in spirit


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

In the spirit of transparency, my Sinn days have ended. Did nothing for me. :-(


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Merv, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15905177


You know what that reminds me of&#8230;? ?

Just me huh? I'll get my coat.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> You know what that reminds me of&#8230;? ?
> 
> Just me huh? I'll get my coat.


Hey, Snags is back!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

sportura said:


> They make watches that run on batteries now. Can you believe it?





Betterthere said:


> Next thing you know it will be cars.


We even have solar powered (Eco-Drive) watches. Do you think they'll pull off solar powered cars?...Or am I thinking too small by not referring to transportation that transcends cars?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> In the spirit of transparency, my Sinn days have ended. Did nothing for me. :-(


Gf
Which means I have 2 "2 piece" 22mm Erika's to part with. A black white stitching and solid green.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, Snags is back!


Good to see him... Tore himself away from scurfa posting.

Speaking of which thinking of moving my scurfa ti.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think BSF is freelancing as a NY ambassador to try and suck in the foreign tourists. Of course they'll need to have a VC on the wrist to qualify for an entry visa.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Blogger too maybe?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Good to see him... Tore himself away from scurfa posting.
> 
> Speaking of which thinking of moving my scurfa ti.


What colour?

Edit - the dial, not the Ti 😏.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Can't like this, but enjoy the new kicks.
> 
> I have too many I never wear much, so I'm on the fence with wearing them daily one (pair) by one or selling off.


I respect the collectors and traders but it sucks because I wear mine. I'm not planning on reselling but have to pay over $200+ for $100 kicks kinda sucks. But I'll do it I'm really feeling them.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> In the spirit of transparency, my Sinn days have ended. Did nothing for me. :-(


Probably similar to my Damasko experience?...Impressive, and interesting at first, but really bland thereafter? Kinda like eating the same food day after day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's a great read on a small town in Spain that's become a mecca for organized crime.

The details are fascinating.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> What colour?
> 
> Edit - the dial, not the Ti 😏.


Blue but shipping international from where I live no fun. Course if I was gonna make an exception it would be you..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Probably similar to my Damasko experience?...Impressive, and interesting at first, but really bland thereafter? Kinda like eating the same food day after day.


Difference being I like Damasko


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> You know what that reminds me of&#8230;?
> 
> Just me huh? I'll get my coat.


You're not alone, I'll walk you out 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Being vaxxed means I don't wait to be last to board for seat 1a. I just traded for 2a so couple could be together... Awww


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Being vaxxed means I don't wait to be last to board for seat 1a. I just traded for 2a so couple could be together... Awww


You're traveling!!!! NOICE

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> In the spirit of transparency, my Sinn days have ended. Did nothing for me. :-(











I'm still partial to this 856I. Keeps good time too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, Snags is back!


Back from hibernation from his location where he can see Iceland on the horizon. Hey, it's spring season in the northern latitudes.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Back from hibernation from his location where he can see Iceland on the horizon. Hey, it's spring season in the northern latitudes.


The sap is rising&#8230;


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoying coffee (and breakfast) at the fountain room, BH Hotel!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm waiting on my Silver Snoopy too but given how cool the movement on the back is, I'm ok with waiting.


Yeah, I'll wait. Very cool watch. Nothing like it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> The sap is rising&#8230;


Excuse me?!?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's a great read on a small town in Spain that's become a mecca for organized crime.
> 
> The details are fascinating.


Makes me wonder how much of the money which buys big-ticket luxury goods is dirty money.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Excuse me?!?


Just what I heard big guy 💪🏻


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Back from hibernation from his location where he can see Iceland on the horizon. Hey, it's spring season in the northern latitudes.


Always wanted to visit Iceland during my service. Never did though.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Oops!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Difference being I like Damasko


One feature I like about Sinn is that the 5 row pilot bracelet has push button release as opposed to friction snap. Helps because of my hand dexterity issues.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Always wanted to visit Iceland during my service. Never did though.


i heard this story about Iceland and Greenland. Supposedly they named it after Ice (even if it's beautiful and green) to discourage invaders and named the other island Green (even if it's desolate and all ice) to encourage the same invaders to go there instead. No idea if true. Never been. Would love to go.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> i heard this story about Iceland and Greenland. Supposedly they named it after Ice (even if it's beautiful and green) to discourage invaders and named the other island Green (even if it's desolate and all ice) to encourage the same invaders to go there instead. No idea if true. Never been. Would love to go.


Reversal of names is my understanding as well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i heard this story about Iceland and Greenland. Supposedly they named it after Ice (even if it's beautiful and green) to discourage invaders and named the other island Green (even if it's desolate and all ice) to encourage the same invaders to go there instead. No idea if true. Never been. Would love to go.


I've been to Iceland, mostly green as you said, and also to Greenland that is mostly white. I've also flown over Greenland on several occasions and noted it was very large and mostly covered with ice.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm a snob just like you, that's why I came by to brag about it. Have a nice day!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's a great read on a small town in Spain that's become a mecca for organized crime.
> 
> The details are fascinating.


Is that where all the Blue VC are at?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Oscar's watching.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Still more progress on the covid recovery front --

One of my drummer friends, having spent 7 weeks in various stages of intensive care, is moving to a Skilled Nursing Facility and is expected to spend 3 weeks in rehab.

The other, trombone player/restaurant guy, might still be in the hospital; haven't seen updates on his FB page recently (his GF has access to his account), but I'm hoping that no news is good news. He'll be recovering from a stroke.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Always wanted to visit Iceland during my service. Never did though.


Too many volcanic rocks for my liking 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

GF

When my kids were small I sent them a postcard, yes a long time ago, showing them what I had for lunch










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> My attire these days is purely casual and not even smart casual. I usually wear superhero themed shirts, shorts and havianna flip flops all day every day...


Pete, this is for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Which is different from all the others?"


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> When my kids were small I sent them a postcard, yes a long time ago, showing them what I had for lunch
> 
> ...


Impressive posture, chest puffed out...those eyes, that beak...orange at top and bottom. What a fine specimen.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Which is different from all the others?"
> 
> View attachment 15906703


See, this is when people yell at each other during the HOA meeting&#8230;


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Oh man, Cameron Weiss dropped this baby yesterday. A 38mm 3 hander automatic with a 6 o'clock date window! I can't really say what attracts me to his watches so much, maybe the (mistly) made in America part, or that he is a one man shop. I need to get up to Austin to see the 38mm watches, I've only seen his 42(?) mm stuff and they were too thick and blocky for my wrist. The straight lugs are about the only thing giving me pause, but the overall length us under 47mm IIRC and it doesn't have a steel bracelet so it should be OK.


I have a 7in wrist and the 42mm weiss and its one of thee most comfortable watches to wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

DSW


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> DSW
> 
> View attachment 15906801


At a mere $16k premium...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> At a mere $16k premium...


Yep. But they're part of the group that sets the market value.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Yep. But they're part of the group that sets the market value.


"I will never pay above MSRP. I have principles!"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> At a mere $16k premium...


and I am still waiting for the black one


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> and I am still waiting for the black one


That really sucks. Are they still saying it'll come by Vacheron?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I wouldn't mind this Damasko:








Whaddyathink?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That really sucks. Are they still saying it'll come by Vacheron?


I need to ask yet again


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I wouldn't mind this Damasko:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots to like about it but wish it didn't have the bead blasted finish...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> I need to ask yet again


This whole screwed-up process would really ruin the watch for me.

Sorry for getting you involved in this.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I'm a snob just like you, that's why I came by to brag about it. Have a nice day!


Congratulations!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> When my kids were small I sent them a postcard, yes a long time ago, showing them what I had for lunch
> 
> ...


Can't like that. That's such a cute looking bird.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Pete, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 15906677
> 
> ...


Miss those type of stores. Not a big cosplay comic fan base over here. Melbourne maybe but they are onto their Nth circuit breaker lockdown at the moment. Wonder where is Bro B5?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Impressive posture, chest puffed out...those eyes, that beak...orange at top and bottom. What a fine specimen.


Hope you're not thinking of stuffing that bird?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> At a mere $16k premium...


Makes Rolex look like a bargain!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I wouldn't mind this Damasko:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any need (want) for another midrange priced chrono?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Can't like that. That's such a cute looking bird.


I was thinking same thing but kept silent.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Do you have any need (want) for another midrange priced chrono?


Not really. Just looks interesting to me.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This whole screwed-up process would really ruin the watch for me.


i am getting there and it isn't your fault


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Not really. Just looks interesting to me.


I know the feeling and too many watches look interesting to me too. In my old age I'm trying to cultivate increasing sales resistance.

Today I ventured out to NorthPark Mall in Dallas and stopped by the Rolex Boutique only to find nothing but empty shelves.


















However when I stopped by the Omega Boutique I tried on the SM300 in 9K gold and developed a bad case of gold fever. This watch looks way better than even pictures suggest. However sales resistance kicked in and I left the store without it.

I also dropped by the Montblanc Boutique but checked out a few rollerball and ballpoint pens rather than watches. Left the store with roller and BP refills but no more expensive pens. Lots of sales resistance muscle flexing today.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "I will never pay above MSRP. I have principles!"


I've not done so either...yet. I would consider a modest "finders fee", especially if equal or less than my area's sales tax rate (that wasn't charged on an interstate transaction).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I was thinking same thing but kept silent.


I know that people do eat those birds and I guess it taste like any poultry/fowl. The aborigines here hunt, kill and eat kangaroo and a lot of the small marsupials. While a lot of the animals are protected, there is an exemption that First Nation persons have in things like this. Not sure if it's the same in America.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Stealthy on the beach today. Beater season is always cool.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lots to like about it but wish it didn't have the bead blasted finish...


Get damask finish


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sinn went to west coast. 
I went west with a great travel watch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@sportura


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> I know that people do eat those birds and I guess it taste like any poultry/fowl. The aborigines here hunt, kill and eat kangaroo and a lot of the small marsupials. While a lot of the animals are protected, there is an exemption that First Nation persons have in things like this. Not sure if it's the same in America.


Somewhat eagle feathers for example


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I know that people do eat those birds and I guess it taste like any poultry/fowl. The aborigines here hunt, kill and eat kangaroo and a lot of the small marsupials. While a lot of the animals are protected, there is an exemption that First Nation persons have in things like this. Not sure if it's the same in America.


Well to be honest the whale meat that I ate in Island tasted better than the Puffin but wanting to traumatise my little ones I sent them the Puffin postcard.

I also had no trouble eating kangaroo while down under. Seeing all the road kills sort of gets those intensional juices flowing 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> Stealthy on the beach today. Beater season is always cool.


Doesn't look like you've baptised it with a swim yet.

These past few days have been raining with temps around 5 C so summer still seems far off, despite the calendar showing mid summer in a few weeks.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Merv said:


> Impressive posture, chest puffed out...those eyes, that beak...orange at top and bottom. What a fine specimen.


That description reminded me of this


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> 15907428[/ATTACH]


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Sinn went to west coast.
> I went west with a great travel watch
> View attachment 15907164











I have recently Timexed. Indiglo is pretty useful 👍🏻


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Not really. Just looks interesting to me.


Mate, we know.. that's how it end in your collection. .


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Simon said:


> That description reminded me of this
> View attachment 15907371


Nice Ploprof Si.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Well to be honest the whale meat that I ate in Island tasted better than the Puffin but wanting to traumatise my little ones I sent them the Puffin postcard.
> 
> I also had no trouble eating kangaroo while down under. Seeing all the road kills sort of gets those intensional juices flowing
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Kangaroo has to be eaten medium rare otherwise the meat gets tough. But I can't imagine eating over grown rats....  especially when I see them in the wild and they're covered in fleas and ticks.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Simon said:


> That description reminded me of this
> View attachment 15907371


Nice one Si and great fit too


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15907434
> 
> I have recently Timexed. Indiglo is pretty useful


I like the hands and that seconds hand is very cool. Definitely a watch for an airman


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Kangaroo has to be eaten medium rare otherwise the meat gets tough. But I can't imagine eating over grown rats....


We once overcooked it and then it became chewy rubber.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> We once overcooked it and then it became chewy rubber.


LOL. Didn't anyone tell you how to cook it? Anyway, tell you what. I have never eaten grubs. Can't bring myself to eat overgrown caterpillars. Yuck.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. Didn't anyone tell you how to cook it? Anyway, tell you what. I have never eaten grubs. Can't bring myself to eat overgrown caterpillars. Yuck.


 That was our first and last experiment with roo. Chicken is the king when it comes to taste, then stake..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> That was our first and last experiment with roo. Chicken is the king when it comes to taste, then stake..


I think you meant steak because stake would mean something else altogether


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I think you meant steak because stake would mean something else altogether


Godfrey!

Anyways, beef for me. I hate to eat foods where I have to deal with bones. One of the reasons I don't really eat fish.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> I think you meant steak because stake would mean something else altogether


This creepy mufugga (Count Orlock) could use a good stake! 😆


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Miss those type of stores. Not a big cosplay comic fan base over here. Melbourne maybe but they are onto their Nth circuit breaker lockdown at the moment. Wonder where is Bro B5?


I'm here.

Rapid lock down has thrown a lot of things into disarray and as I'm ending my current contract next week, madness ensues to ensure everything is in place before I leave...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Not really. Just looks interesting to me.


So it's to be flipped...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I know the feeling and too many watches look interesting to me too. In my old age I'm trying to cultivate increasing sales resistance.
> 
> Today I ventured out to NorthPark Mall in Dallas and stopped by the Rolex Boutique only to find nothing but empty shelves.
> 
> ...


I'm just happy that you are out and about and able to flex any muscles at all post Covid...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> Doesn't look like you've baptised it with a swim yet.
> 
> These past few days have been raining with temps around 5 C so summer still seems far off, despite the calendar showing mid summer in a few weeks.


That's correct, the ocean up north doesn't warm up enough to swim until mid-June, which is fine with me as I'm a pool guy anyway.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The lake by our cabin seldom gets warmer than 13-15C (i.e. 55-60 F). Works for a refreshing swim after mowing the lawn.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Kangaroo has to be eaten medium rare otherwise the meat gets tough. But I can't imagine eating over grown rats....  especially when I see them in the wild and they're covered in fleas and ticks.


I see them not being far from deer. I could be way off but they seem to be similar.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I see them not being far from deer. I could be way off but they seem to be similar.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


i guess bro bundy is coming from a scientific/taxonomy point of view.

i tried a kangaroo steak once in sydney. And felt and tasted like beef to me.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

@Galaga









Why The Tudor Black Bay "Smiley Face" Is Poised To Become A Collector's Gem


This model is a bit of a curveball because, as far as Tudor is concerned, you can no longer buy this watch. It is, however, still available from several




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Kangaroo has to be eaten medium rare otherwise the meat gets tough. But I can't imagine eating over grown rats....  especially when I see them in the wild and they're covered in fleas and ticks.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Does he order soy latte and drink lemon lime bitters?


He doesn't drink scotch neat, let's put it that way....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> Anyways, beef for me. I hate to eat foods where I have to deal with bones. One of the reasons I don't really eat fish.


No worries; just get a big honking slab of salmon...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> That's correct, the ocean up north doesn't warm up enough to swim until mid-June, which is fine with me as I'm a pool boy guy anyway.


FIFY.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15907697





BigSeikoFan said:


> No worries; just get a big honking slab of salmon...
> 
> View attachment 15907715


with the skin on. Sear the skin for a couple of mins to get it crunchy and flip for a couple more. Perfection.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I've had gator, rattlesnake, and ostrich meat. I'm trying to think of something i WOULDN'T eat, or at least try.

Maybe long pig but it'd probably depend on how it's cooked


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I see them not being far from deer. I could be way off but they seem to be similar.


I think deer meat is more succulent but that is my personal opinion. Kangaroo meat is very lean and fibrous, the animal being all muscle. Here's a picture of the standard tray of kangaroo steak.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i guess bro bundy is coming from a scientific/taxonomy point of view.
> 
> i tried a kangaroo steak once in sydney. And felt and tasted like beef to me.


If cooked perfectly, yes.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15907429


Nice cup


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> with the skin on. Sear the skin for a couple of mins to get it crunchy and flip for a couple more. Perfection.


Nice. Just had some a couple of days ago. The Woolies near my home normally has specials on salmon and was going for AUD$20 a kilo.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15907434
> 
> I have recently Timexed. Indiglo is pretty useful


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Nice Ploprof Si.


@BundyBear we're anxiously awaiting your telling us if your preference is Bro Bundy, Bro Bear or Bro Bundy Bear?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> The lake by our cabin seldom gets warmer than 13-15C (i.e. 55-60 F). Works for a refreshing swim after mowing the lawn.


 I'm not much into hypothermia and prefer any immersion water >90F


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i guess bro bundy is coming from a scientific/taxonomy point of view.
> 
> i tried a kangaroo steak once in sydney. And felt and tasted like beef to me.


Bison steaks and burgers not bad either.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread needs more wristshots.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I've had gator, rattlesnake, and ostrich meat. I'm trying to think of something i WOULDN'T eat, or at least try.
> 
> Maybe long pig but it'd probably depend on how it's cooked


rattlesnake I killed and ate during a survival course, fortunate (for me) there weren't any gators. I need to put gator on my bucket list


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> @BundyBear we're anxiously awaiting your telling us if your preference is Bro Bundy, Bro Bear or Bro Bundy Bear?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> @BundyBear we're anxiously awaiting your telling us if your preference is Bro Bundy, Bro Bear or Bro Bundy Bear?


Brother bear thanks!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'm not much into hypothermia and prefer any immersion water >90F


Sure makes any after the swim and mowing the lawn beer taste warm


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No worries; just get a big honking slab of salmon...
> 
> View attachment 15907715


Perfect marinated in olive oil and cooked 10 minutes in a Breville oven at 400 degrees F.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> rattlesnake I killed and ate during a survival course, fortunate (for me) there weren't any gators. I need to put gator on my bucket list


I too ate a rattlesnake we killed and cooked over an open fire while on a 3 day survival course in the N Florida panhandle. Tasted like chicken as I recall.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Brother bear thanks!


OK Bro Bear it is!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I too ate a rattlesnake we killed and cooked over an open fire while on a 3 day survival course in the N Florida panhandle. Tasted like chicken as I recall.


I've got to confess that I've eaten so much salmon during formal dinners that just looking at it in a grocery store makes me turn and walk away, usually jogging to the meat counter.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Kangaroo is game. It’s an animal that is constantly moving and is lean as. Therefore when it’s cooked, it needs to be medium at most. Any more will make it tough.
I prefer it medium rare and with a sauce of some kind. It’s not like I eat it all the time. Maybe 3 times and once was ruined by the cook.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Kangaroo is game. It's an animal that is constantly moving and is lean as. Therefore when it's cooked, it needs to be medium at most. Any more will make it tough.
> I prefer it medium rare and with a sauce of some kind. It's not like I eat it all the time. Maybe 3 times and once was ruined by the cook.


Bizarre how we are talking about eating our national animal. LOL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> @Galaga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't even realized that the BB's text went from "smiley" to straight, but now that I'm looking, I like the smiley version better, even just aesthetically. And they've got a good argument that it could become a collectible.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Time for a quick Jennashot.










For you _Sandman_ fans, the guy on the right needs no introduction!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Kangaroo has to be eaten medium rare otherwise the meat gets tough. But I can't imagine eating over grown rats....  especially when I see them in the wild and they're covered in fleas and ticks.


I tried kangaroo jerky at the Sydney airport. Honestly not a fan at all. But I have yet to try actual kangaroo steak. I did have a crocodile burger and enjoyed it!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Heading to the east coast for the long weekend/my nephew's graduation. GMT Master set to NY time (gmt hand to local LA time)!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't have to do that again!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> rattlesnake I killed and ate during a survival course, fortunate (for me) there weren't any gators. I need to put gator on my bucket list


Gator is excellent. Delicate and a really good texture. Not a lot of flavor alone but seasoned up great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Kangaroo is game. It's an animal that is constantly moving and is lean as. Therefore when it's cooked, it needs to be medium at most. Any more will make it tough.
> I prefer it medium rare and with a sauce of some kind. It's not like I eat it all the time. Maybe 3 times and once was ruined by the cook.


Sounds like deer to me. Tenderloin or backstrap is tender and great if cooked correctly. The rest is super lean and firm. I will usually cube it and stew it for a long time. Usually a good 4hrs will do the trick.

Elk on the other hand is more tender and just all around better meat.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> I think you meant steak because stake would mean something else altogether


Thanks mate . yeah, this auto correct....


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Brother bear thanks!


A big Bear Hug for you mate..


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Sounds like deer to me. Tenderloin or backstrap is tender and great if cooked correctly. The rest is super lean and firm. I will usually cube it and stew it for a long time. Usually a good 4hrs will do the trick.
> 
> Elk on the other hand is more tender and just all around better meat.
> 
> ...


Dang, this thread always seems to make my mouth water with food posts of some kind!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Last couple of weeks just been wearing my cheaper watches. My recently acquired pair of Turtles has 'sparked joy' in the affordables.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Brother bear thanks!


Why'd you change your handle? You were always Bro Dawg to me. You going for a harder edge personality...shifting from quokka to bear? You gonna get all Clint Eastwood on us?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I tried kangaroo jerky at the Sydney airport. Honestly not a fan at all. But I have yet to try actual kangaroo steak. I did have a crocodile burger and enjoyed it!


We feed the tourist Kangaroo so they don't compete with us for the beef.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Heading to the east coast for the long weekend/my nephew's graduation. GMT Master set to NY time (gmt hand to local LA time)!


Isn't the "GMT" hand supposed to be always at the UTC tome and all else in reference to it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Gator is excellent. Delicate and a really good texture. Not a lot of flavor alone but seasoned up great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice. Sea chicken.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dang, this thread always seems to make my mouth water with food posts of some kind!


This is the thread for all things fOoOd.

Now, where is brother Del with his pictures of fine Italian food?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Last couple of weeks just been wearing my cheaper watches. My recently acquired pair of Turtles has 'sparked joy' in the affordables.
> 
> View attachment 15908700
> View attachment 15908701
> View attachment 15908702


I was never a watch snob so I wear anything from G shock to upper lux. Sometimes, there is a satisfaction to put on a cheap watch to be in touch with reality.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Why'd you change your handle? You were always Bro Dawg to me. You going for a harder edge personality...shifting from quokka to bear? You gonna get all Clint Eastwood on us?


Nah, I originally wanted a handle that was just Dogbert but a few iterations of it had been taken up by dormant accounts. I had been thinking of a new handle for a while now and wanted an alliteration, something like Qwerty Quokka but that sounded like quirky quokka. Then a drink of Bundy made me think that Bundy Bear (the name of the mascot) would be nice. After all, I did originally move over from Queensland.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Isn't the "GMT" hand supposed to be always at the UTC tome and all else in reference to it?


I think that is technically the "correct" way to wear it, but I set it to home time (GMT -8) and use the bezel based on that being my "home base"

So right now. I have the time set to NY time (gmt -5) and the green gmt hand set to home time (LA). I just move the bezel for other time zones, based on LA time


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Nah, I originally wanted a handle that was just Dogbert but a few iterations of it had been taken up by dormant accounts. I had been thinking of a new handle for a while now and wanted an alliteration, something like Qwerty Quokka but that sounded like quirky quokka. Then a drink of Bundy made me think that Bundy Bear (the name of the mascot) would be nice. After all, I did originally move over from Queensland.


I'm curious bro....what if a long lost forum friend re-surfaced and was dying to get in touch with you...would there be a superlative way that they could easily find you and link your old name with new?

Let's say Canale emerged and wanted to reach out to you for fashion advice...would it be do-able or would he find it too hard and just curl up in the foetal position wondering what to do?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think that is technically the "correct" way to wear it, but I set it to home time (GMT -8) and use the bezel based on that being my "home base"
> 
> So right now. I have the time set to NY time (gmt -5) and the green gmt hand set to home time (LA). I just move the bezel for other time zones, based on LA time


No right or wrong answer really but I guess it's what works best for you. I am just very used to referencing GMT time for most things.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> I'm curious bro....what if a long lost forum friend re-surfaced and was dying to get in touch with you...would there be a superlative way that they could easily find you and link your old name with new?
> 
> Let's say Canale emerged and wanted to reach out to you for fashion advice...would it be do-able or would he find it too hard and just curl up in the foetal position wondering what to do?


Then he would remain as a long lost friend...

I doubt if Stephen Canale would be back as his posting handle seems to be wiped out from the system and I cannot find him in the member search anymore. It's like he didn't exist in the first place.

Besides, I am not the only one who has had a name change. I think Bro G changed his name back in 2017 (or 18?) and BT too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Then he would remain as a long lost friend...
> 
> I doubt if Stephen Canale would be back as his posting handle seems to be wiped out from the system and I cannot find him in the member search anymore. It's like he didn't exist in the first place.
> 
> Besides, I am not the only one who has had a name change. I think Bro G changed his name back in 2017 (or 18?) and BT too.


what if he changed his name too?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Bizarre how we are talking about eating our national animal. LOL.


I say that makes it tastier.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what if he changed his name too?


Lost forever...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I say that makes it tastier.


That's twisted


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Sounds like deer to me. Tenderloin or backstrap is tender and great if cooked correctly. The rest is super lean and firm. I will usually cube it and stew it for a long time. Usually a good 4hrs will do the trick.
> 
> Elk on the other hand is more tender and just all around better meat.
> 
> ...


not is game like deer. Both are animals that are free to roam and are muscular and have very little bodyfat.
I have had both and other than the game taste you can tell the difference.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I too ate a rattlesnake we killed and cooked over an open fire while on a 3 day survival course in the N Florida panhandle. Tasted like chicken as I recall.


They all say it tastes like chicken.

out here in Australia we have plenty of snakes you can come and taste if you like. Tiger, brown, red belly black..... just to name a few.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> I'm curious bro....what if a long lost forum friend re-surfaced and was dying to get in touch with you...would there be a superlative way that they could easily find you and link your old name with new?
> 
> Let's say Canale emerged and wanted to reach out to you for fashion advice...would it be do-able or would he find it too hard and just curl up in the foetal position wondering what to do?


Old quotes will still retain the old handle, but link back to the new user name, so find a known participation thread and go for it.

PM's will also change to the new user name...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A couple more for Pete:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Scaffolding does not improve many buildings, including this one...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Street art is everywhere.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> They all say it tastes like chicken.
> 
> out here in Australia we have plenty of snakes you can come and taste if you like. Tiger, brown, red belly black..... just to name a few.











Whoah


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Old quotes will still retain the old handle, but link back to the new user name, so find a known participation thread and go for it.
> 
> PM's will also change to the new user name...
> 
> ...


Yup. Many of the OoO brethren original handle in the first OoO. We reach nirvana and emerge anew.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Yup. Many of the OoO brethren original handle in the first OoO. We reach nirvana and emerge anew.


You mean like "BigJennaFan?"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15907434
> 
> I have recently Timexed. Indiglo is pretty useful 👍🏻


Traveling it's nice. The hands are lumed but the glow... Can find your way to the bathroom.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Simon said:


> That description reminded me of this
> View attachment 15907371


Good to see you here btw.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I see them not being far from deer. I could be way off but they seem to be similar.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Was talking to Mrs BT and ran over an elk Antler. Dammit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i guess bro bundy is coming from a scientific/taxonomy point of view.
> 
> i tried a kangaroo steak once in sydney. And felt and tasted like beef to me.


Do you often feel your meat?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No worries; just get a big honking slab of salmon...
> 
> View attachment 15907715


Just not pond raised.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I've had gator, rattlesnake, and ostrich meat. I'm trying to think of something i WOULDN'T eat, or at least try.
> 
> Maybe long pig but it'd probably depend on how it's cooked


What's a long pig?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I've had gator, rattlesnake, and ostrich meat. I'm trying to think of something i WOULDN'T eat, or at least try.
> 
> Maybe long pig but it'd probably depend on how it's cooked


I've eaten most everything except squirrel brains. My daddy loved them so never got chance. Read somewhere can cause mad cow disease tho so maybe lucky?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Bison steaks and burgers not bad either.


On the menu almost got 1 tonite. 
WY what pandemic?
 








2nd one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Sounds like deer to me. Tenderloin or backstrap is tender and great if cooked correctly. The rest is super lean and firm. I will usually cube it and stew it for a long time. Usually a good 4hrs will do the trick.
> 
> Elk on the other hand is more tender and just all around better meat.
> 
> ...


And better cowboy boots too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> On the menu almost got 1 tonite.
> WY what pandemic?
> View attachment 15909093
> 
> ...


Worse places to hole up at than Jackson Hole WY.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dang, this thread always seems to make my mouth water with food posts of some kind!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Street art is everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 15908930


Graffiti


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean like "BigJennaFan?"


Yeah, maybe it's time you changed your posting handle to Big Jenna Fan. BJ fan.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Good to see you here btw.


Father Simon is always welcomed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> What's a long pig?


Human.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I've eaten most everything except squirrel brains. My daddy loved them so never got chance. Read somewhere can cause mad cow disease tho so maybe lucky?


I don't eat innards, well, liver maybe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Graffiti


That's what I thought too but I guess it's street art to some.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> I've eaten most everything except squirrel brains. My daddy loved them so never got chance. Read somewhere can cause mad cow disease tho so maybe lucky?


Squirrel brains........?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Squirrel brains........?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Pork brains and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Pork brains and eggs for breakfast.


Okay. More power to you.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay. More power to you.


Greta could learn a lot from my upbringing. Nothing wasted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Social distancing








Not


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Greta could learn a lot from my upbringing. Nothing wasted.


I agree completely. I would LOVE to see her advocate this to her peers.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Whoah


thats the one


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

so what does it take to a Brother of OoO?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> so what does it take to a Brother of OoO?


1,000 posts here. You'll be right mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Greta could learn a lot from my upbringing. Nothing wasted.


As an environmental campaigner, I am sure she would eat the grass outside her home. Healthy.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what if he changed his name too?


Isn't it common to change your name after a sex change? Asking for a friend.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> They all say it tastes like chicken.
> 
> out here in Australia we have plenty of snakes you can come and taste if you like. Tiger, brown, red belly black..... just to name a few.


Is there a beef, fish and snake section on your menus? Personally, I prefer the former as the latter two have too many bones.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Yup. Many of the OoO brethren original handle in the first OoO. We reach nirvana and emerge anew.


Like an ephemeral mayfly 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Was talking to Mrs BT and ran over an elk Antler. Dammit.


There's also little blue pills so you don't need Elk antler. No experience with either so take the advice for what it's worth - 0.000000000000001 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> On the menu almost got 1 tonite.
> WY what pandemic?
> View attachment 15909093
> 
> ...


Where are you?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Worse places to hole up at than Jackson Hole WY.


NRA

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Father Simon is always welcomed.


Gets a double like if he's wearing his plopro!

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I don't eat innards, well, liver maybe.


Sausages?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Squirrel brains........?!?!?!?!?!?!?


I as thinking that it'd take a LOT of squirrels for a dinner. I can understand why none were left for BT, but maybe he got a squirrel coat from the discards.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> As an environmental campaigner, I am sure she would eat the grass outside her home. Healthy.


Or dandelion soup?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Hmm, no one around atm, maybe I should do a Merv and go for a milestone . Nah, our dog sees that I’ve had my second cup of coffee and now wants his walk. Smart Golden he can count to two and knows almost to the minute when it’s 18:00 and dinner time. But just in case we forget he lies by his bowl.


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is there a beef, fish and snake section on your menus? Personally, I prefer the former as the latter two have too many bones.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Haven't seen any on the menu. Personally I stick with farmed animals. I'll leave the snake eating to the desperate...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Isn't it common to change your name after a sex change? Asking for a friend.


No, people called Ashley normally don't.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> That's what I thought too but I guess it's street art to some.


Graffiti = done without permission of the owner = vandalism.

Street art in our city is often commissioned.

(Then the vandals come and put their tags on it).

Big $$$$ for artists too...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> so what does it take to a Brother of OoO?


Turn up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> No, people called Ashley normally don't.


Actually,

It's not unusual for gender change people to change their *entire* name as their previous name may be a reminder of a traumatic previous life.

They call it their "dead" name and do not want to be reminded of it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Actually,
> 
> It's not unusual for gender change people to change their *entire* name as their previous name may be a reminder of a traumatic previous life.
> 
> ...


Umm... interesting to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

So to change the topic, what’s on the wrist now?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

For me it's this chase durer


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> So to change the topic, what's on the wrist now?


Just my arm hairs


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pre Mother's Day with two of our kids and three grandkids










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

To the Aussie brethren, anyone in Victoria? If so what’s the situation like?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Where are you?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


He's in Jackson Hole Wyoming


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice eyebrows...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another Jennashot for the heck of it.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice eyebrows...
> 
> View attachment 15909623


They are thicker than mine.....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Haven't seen Paulina is a while...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> For me it's this chase durer
> View attachment 15909504


Does that have 2 bezels? Or just an inner insert? Also, why the 2 tone minute counter? 30min for demolitions or something?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> To the Aussie brethren, anyone in Victoria? If so what's the situation like?


Lockdown quiet.

Only 5 reasons permitted to leave home.

shopping for necessary goods and services
care and caregiving, including medical care, or to get a COVID-19 test
exercise 
authorised work and permitted study
to get a COVID-19 vaccination

Hopefully the situation will get under control quickly and we can return to "normal".

Biggest issue is the laxity with which the community takes contact tracing requirements which slows down the speed of identifying and closing down new clusters.

Vaccination rates have gone through the roof however.

Can't be too specific, but my work is related to the Government Covid response so is going to be hectic on Monday. (although my commute will be much quicker)...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's been miserable rainy and grey all day, so we need this.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

We went to a friend’s house last night for pizza, tteokbokki, and dessert for the first time in over a year. Heading to another friend’s in a couple hours.

On one hand, it’s weird; but surprisingly, to me at least, it felt comfortable, like the past year of masking-up and isolation ceased to exist. Maybe it’s because we didn’t visit anyone we knew, so the “no-mask normal” was never any different than pre-covid. It’s more shocking (in small ways) to see total strangers without masks now, though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> 1,000 posts here. You'll be right mate.


I thought we had waived all in favor of just being a good person and posting here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's also little blue pills so you don't need Elk antler. No experience with either so take the advice for what it's worth - 0.000000000000001
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Still have my unused pills in drawer. Never needed but just knowing they are there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

That metal plate on the side is roadid... Promised Mrs BT would always have on in case I'm beaten unconscious wallet taken. Course if they steal my timex I'm sol.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Lockdown quiet.
> 
> Only 5 reasons permitted to leave home.
> 
> ...


Crazy. 
. Contact tracing never worked here as I knew it wouldn't. No one was going to answer truthfully.

Shame to hear on lockdowns. That's so yesterday.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Crazy.
> *. Contact tracing never worked here as I knew it wouldn't. No one was going to answer truthfully.*
> 
> Shame to hear on lockdowns. That's so yesterday.


That, and privacy advocates here would never go for the amount of data collection that it requires to be done right (location info, purchase history, cellular records, CCTV access, etc).


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Crazy.
> . Contact tracing never worked here as I knew it wouldn't. No one was going to answer truthfully.
> 
> Shame to hear on lockdowns. That's so yesterday.


Wouldn't have lockdowns if people would just follow basic guidance.

Hotel quarantine for international travellers is flawed, allowing new instances in.

As sympathetic as I am to the hospitality sector, some are their own worst enemy in this situation.

Despite constant bleating about being able to self-manage a safe environment, too many flouted/ignored guidelines, and as a result 5 hotspots identified in this breakout are bars/clubs...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> That, and privacy advocates here would never go for the amount of data collection that it requires to be done right (location info, purchase history, etc).


All ours required was name and contact phone #, tagged to location by barcode. Recently enhanced to require surname as well.

Despite big penalties for non-adherence, for venues as well as individuals, evidence suggests less than 60% register. Most venues aren't equipped with properly trained staff, or prepared to annoy patrons enough to demand sign in on entry.

Hence the difficulty in identifying and shutting down any outbreaks quickly...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^Vax is the way out


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I thought we had waived all in favor of just being a good person and posting here.


Yes! You're right! We sure did too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

It's so bizarre. 4am here and I have been awake since 2. Cold front came through and thunderstorms last few hours with howling winds & rain pelting the roof and windows. Couldn't sleep a wink and now browsing WUS. Gone through all the threads and back here to OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Still have my unused pills in drawer. Never needed but just knowing they are there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's been miserable rainy and grey all day, so we need this.
> 
> View attachment 15910014


Good idea. Some nice pastries to have with afternoon tea while watching it raining outside.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> It's so bizarre. 4am here and I have been awake since 2. Cold front came through and thunderstorms last few hours with *howling winds & rain pelting the roof and windows*. Couldn't sleep a wink and now browsing WUS. Gone through all the threads and back here to OoO.


Sounds like an average night here at 60ºN Bro. Sit back and enjoy the ride ??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sounds like an average night here at 60ºN Bro. Sit back and enjoy the ride


Thanks... that's quite reassuring...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> It's so bizarre. 4am here and I have been awake since 2. Cold front came through and thunderstorms last few hours with howling winds & rain pelting the roof and windows. Couldn't sleep a wink and now browsing WUS. Gone through all the threads and back here to OoO.


Have you read the recent thread where someone bought 4 Omegas in a month. Crazy. But he picked up some nice watches.

The Metas > Superlative was interesting for a while but seems to have petered out.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Have you read the recent thread where someone bought 4 Omegas in a month. Crazy. But he picked up some nice watches.
> 
> The Metas > Superlative was interesting for a while but seems to have petered out.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yeah.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks... that's quite reassuring...


Did you miss where I wrote that for several days we've had non stop rain and temps around 5 C?

But today was a great sunny day, and even having to grill salmon for the family couldn't ruin the feel.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Yeah.


Nice 59 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Yeah.


How about Pong's new thread The story behind the watch?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Did you miss where I wrote that for several days we've had non stop rain and temps around 5 C?
> 
> But today was a great sunny day, and even having to grill salmon for the family couldn't ruin the feel.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


We don't get much rain where I am. Probably about 14 days out of the whole year when it really pours. This is one of them days. Luckily bear is warm and nicely tucked in.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Social distancing
> View attachment 15909125
> 
> Not


What planet is that? Not the famous bar scene from Star Wars.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> How about Pong's new thread The story behind the watch?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Pong has started quite a few threads around the place.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice 59
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Thanks. Not really gunning for milestones since we did away with the leaderboard a long time ago.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Isn't it common to change your name after a sex change? Asking for a friend.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Not necessary for Chris, Fran, or Pat.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Bought watch today. Receive Wed. I am honestly very happy with what I have now. Have a couple to purge. Very near finality though. I never thought I'd see the day. I wonder if I actually will. Feels too good to be true.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

40mm. Fills the white dial workhorse / beater niche. Like most of my pieces, not for everyone, however.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> 40mm. Fills the white dial workhorse / beater niche. Like most of my pieces, not for everyone, however.


Nice watch


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> We don't get much rain where I am. Probably about 14 days out of the whole year when it really pours. This is one of them days. Luckily bear is warm and nicely tucked in.


Oh that's just so adorable.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> 40mm. Fills the white dial workhorse / beater niche. Like most of my pieces, not for everyone, however.


Oh that's just so adorable.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> Oh that's just so adorable.


It's a good item. I was surprised myself when I was checking it out at the store today.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> Does that have 2 bezels? Or just an inner insert? Also, why the 2 tone minute counter? 30min for demolitions or something?


It has a normal bezel and then there is like a chapter ring under the crystal. The minute counter is anyone's guess but I like it.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> It's a good item. I was surprised myself when I was checking it out at the store today.


I've sometimes thought of getting the PAM114 as a sidekick to my PAM112. White dial PAMs look pretty good imo.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Lockdown quiet.
> 
> Only 5 reasons permitted to leave home.
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard that the community is too easy going when it comes to covid but I wanted to check first. In nsw we went into lockdown from 1 case..... but we are pretty good here north of the border.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

What a dynamic duo. PAM114 on left and PAM112 on right.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> I've sometimes thought of getting the PAM114 as a sidekick to my PAM112. White dial PAMs look pretty good imo.


And the bracelet looks wierd unless you put it on.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega again for Saturday night 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> Bought watch today. Receive Wed. I am honestly very happy with what I have now. Have a couple to purge. Very near finality though. I never thought I'd see the day. I wonder if I actually will. Feels too good to be true.


Great! Tell us!

And will you be posting in that Exit Watch thread?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

qa_ii said:


> 40mm. Fills the white dial workhorse / beater niche. Like most of my pieces, not for everyone, however.


Nra

Very nice!!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Merv said:


> What a dynamic duo. PAM114 on left and PAM112 on right.


I have always liked Pam but have never been in a position to purchase. Lovely set.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Great! Tell us!
> 
> And will you be posting in that Exit Watch thread?


This is my exit watch. Haven't seen that thread though. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

qa_ii said:


> This is my exit watch. Haven't seen that thread though. I'll have to check it out.
> View attachment 15910675


Nice piece. What thread what exit watch?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice 59
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I don't even notice milestones unless they're pointed out as you just did. 65K does seem like a nice number though.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> 40mm. Fills the white dial workhorse / beater niche. Like most of my pieces, not for everyone, however.


I like it! But I'm not so sure how I feel about a PAM on a bracelet. It just doesn't seem _right_


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Pong has started quite a few threads around the place.


Pong definitely has a sufficient number of watches plus knowledge to generate worthwhile threads.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like it! But I'm not so sure how I feel about a PAM on a bracelet. It just doesn't seem _right_


I understand. This one has the old screws and not the push release drift pin, so not changing around will save wear and tear. Also, I've been down the Breitling strap money pit before so just being thrifty I guess.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

manofrolex said:


>


F OoO R D?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Nice piece. What thread what exit watch?


Not sure yet. @Sappie66 knows.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> ^Vax is the way out


Yes it is, but our population has become complacent as the rate of infection has dropped and vaccination rates have been slow.

This latest outbreak has accelerated this considerably, but at this rate it will still take until late this year/early next before we are at 80% or more...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Pong definitely has a sufficient number of watches plus knowledge to generate worthwhile threads.


Oh, no doubt.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> F OoO R D?


Affirmative 1973....my neighbor's truck


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> How about Pong's new thread The story behind the watch?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


At last, a thread, other than OoO, that may include something original and interesting.

That's a bit harsh.

All of Pongsters collection threads are interesting...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Yeah I heard that the community is too easy going when it comes to covid but I wanted to check first. In nsw we went into lockdown from 1 case..... but we are pretty good here north of the border.


NSW population has much higher checkin rates than we do, so contact tracing can be more effective.

You are a much more compliant bunch than us southerners...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I don't even notice milestones unless they're pointed out as you just did. 65K does seem like a nice number though.


Yes. I hadn't noticed either.

A genuine '59...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> NSW population has much higher checkin rates than we do, so contact tracing can be more effective.
> 
> You are a much more compliant bunch than us southerners...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes you Mexicans are a bit more lackadaisical aren't you?
We like to have our shops remain open and our toilet paper readily available.

**** go, staysafe.

I for the first of two covid shots the other day. Feel great and now have a third wrist to wear another watch on.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I think I meant to quote someone but failed to do so. Hence what I posted made no sense.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like it! But I'm not so sure how I feel about a PAM on a bracelet. It just doesn't seem _right_


Nothing a call to @AL9C1 can't fix...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Pong definitely has a sufficient number of watches plus knowledge to generate worthwhile threads.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Yes you Mexicans are a bit more lackadaisical aren't you?
> We like to have our shops remain open and our toilet paper readily available.
> 
> **** go, staysafe.
> ...


Whereas we like to wait until somebody else takes responsibility to fix the problem, but will complain about it, even though we are contributing to the cause of the problem anyway.

Makes us sound like the wilful teenagers of Australia...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Nothing a call to @AL9C1 can't fix...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Do tell for us newbies


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Whereas we like to wait until somebody else takes responsibility to fix the problem, but will complain about it, even though we are contributing to the cause of the problem anyway.
> 
> Makes us sound like the wilful teenagers of Australia...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hahahahahahaha that's funny. If you need me to express post some dunny roll let me know.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

my first Swiss watch. What was yours. Thought I'd take the old girl for a spin this morning.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> 40mm. Fills the white dial workhorse / beater niche. Like most of my pieces, not for everyone, however.


Have you tried the 44mm luminor? It's very wearable even on smaller wrists. Just me thinking out loud but I can't get behind that model there. It's just all wrong. Cyclops, bracelet, size, that's the one you buy and regret not getting the bigger one. Just my opinion of course.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Feeling nostalgic today as I heat up soup. 38 year old soup bowl my now deceased grandmother made for me...more valuable than all of my watches. I actually have a pair of these.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Have you tried the 44mm luminor? It's very wearable even on smaller wrists. Just me thinking out loud but I can't get behind that model there. It's just all wrong. Cyclops, bracelet, size, that's the one you buy and regret not getting the bigger one. Just my opinion of course.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Had a 44mm before. PAM00088. Like the 40 & 42 I have now. Like Breitling straps better. Jmo.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Action shot.👨‍🍳 Can not shown.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> my first Swiss watch. What was yours.


Aqua Terra blue 41.5mm was my first Swiss piece....back in 2013. Long gone.

Some of my older pics from the Omega forum....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Had a 44mm before. PAM00088. Like the 40 & 42 I have now. Like Breitling straps better. Jmo.


And IMHO we should all buy what we like and not what others like or what others think we should wear.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> View attachment 15910733
> 
> 
> my first Swiss watch. What was yours. Thought I'd take the old girl for a spin this morning.


Probably my first Swiss watch was my first Rolex, a TT DJ36 I bought I think in 1981.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's been miserable rainy and grey all day, so we need this.
> 
> View attachment 15910014


No black and white cookies?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> And IMHO we should all buy what we like and not what others like or what others think we should wear.


And this one's gonna be a frequently worn daily beater. It'll make more sense in due time. No (double) pun intended.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> No black and white cookies?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Pecan tarts. Mmmmm!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gone but not forgotten


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> NSW population has much higher checkin rates than we do, so contact tracing can be more effective.
> 
> You are a much more compliant bunch than us southerners...


Can't blame you guys when you have a Premier like Dan the Man Andrews. LOL.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Yes you Mexicans are a bit more lackadaisical aren't you?
> We like to have our shops remain open and our toilet paper readily available.
> 
> **** go, staysafe.
> ...


Thanks for doing your bit...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> my first Swiss watch. What was yours. Thought I'd take the old girl for a spin this morning.


Nice signature.  Very original.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Gone but not forgotten


Dang bro you've gotten rid of more watches than I've had. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

cmann_97 said:


> Omega again for Saturday night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First post here? Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


>


Nice truck.. Something looks familiar.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Yes it is, but our population has become complacent as the rate of infection has dropped and vaccination rates have been slow.
> 
> This latest outbreak has accelerated this considerably, but at this rate it will still take until late this year/early next before we are at 80% or more...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


We will never be 80%. But lotteries work here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think I meant to quote someone but failed to do so. Hence what I posted made no sense.


Your post of the year right there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> View attachment 15910733
> 
> 
> my first Swiss watch. What was yours. Thought I'd take the old girl for a spin this morning.


199x early omega Seamaster.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Aqua Terra blue 41.5mm was my first Swiss piece....back in 2013. Long gone.
> 
> Some of my older pics from the Omega forum....


You and I together separately.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> And IMHO we should all buy what we like and not what others like or what others think we should wear.


That's good to hear after my sinn.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> No black and white cookies?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Dang bro you've gotten rid of more watches than I've had.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You must have missed my estimate of 150 now approaching 154.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> Dang bro you've gotten rid of more watches than I've had.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And that's the short list 
How could I forget this gem ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jman, you had a 3227?? Dude, you've been holding out on us!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15910834
> 
> 
> Jman, you had a 3227?? Dude, you've been holding out on us!


Loved that one but it was HEAVY AND UNCOMFORTABLE after a few hours . The bracelet w zero adjust bugged me but loved everything else about it . If only they had slimmed it down a bit . Bought in Japan went to a good home but man was it heavy ..iwc needs to make a true Inge again


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> And that's the short list
> How could I forget this gem ...


It did have that dial tho.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Do tell for us newbies







__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com





Basically, he's a creative genius when it comes to straps, with a special skill with regards to Panerai...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hahahahahahaha that's funny. If you need me to express post some dunny roll let me know.


I'm good. Unlike BT, don't have a 6 month supply, but we will get through a week...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> View attachment 15910733
> 
> 
> my first Swiss watch. What was yours. Thought I'd take the old girl for a spin this morning.


My first was also a Tag Heuer in 1990. Still have it, still wear it, still love it.
Check my avatar. 
I won't traumatise everyone here with a higher resolution image...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I'm good. Unlike BT, don't have a 6 month supply, but we will get through a week...


The offer is always there. Just got a 24 pack 4 ply


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I won't traumatise everyone here with a higher resolution image...


lol


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Feeling nostalgic today as I heat up soup. 38 year old soup bowl my now deceased grandmother made for me...more valuable than all of my watches. I actually have a pair of these.
> 
> View attachment 15910741


Your grandmother was an artist. even better that it's practical. Enjoy that heirloom...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this guy based?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

manofrolex said:


> Gone but not forgotten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Yet so heavy/ thick and after a while just uncomfortable but aside from that a fab watch


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Can't blame you guys when you have a Premier like Dan the Man Andrews. LOL.


I won't get into a discussion about politics. Suffice to say that the general public have to take some responsibility for their own behaviours and inaction...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> The offer is always there. Just got a 24 pack 4 ply


That wouldn't last a week here...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Where is this guy based?


OoO...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> OoO...


Godfrey:

Joking.

US of A.
Southern states.
Louisiana?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> That wouldn't last a week here...


Well I do have a few old newspapers if that helps?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I won't get into a discussion about politics. Suffice to say that the general public have to take some responsibility for their own behaviours and inaction...


It's not politics. No.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Joking.
> 
> ...


Dirty AL? New Orleans I think.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Where is this guy based?


I'm based in this thread here. Lol. Actually south Louisiana. Close to Nola.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That's good to hear after my sinn.


I've got a couple of more suggestions for you since the Sinn didn't work out.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Where is this guy based?


That's Big Al who's a regular here. Lives in S Louisiana.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm based in this thread here. Lol. Actually south Louisiana. Close to Nola.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


#nevereverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Where is this guy based?




























Here's an example of one of Big Al's custom straps attached to my "JMAN Special" custom made watch with a Hamilton 921 movement @manofrolex installed in a Tourby case. Both @AL9C1 aka "Big Al" and manofrolex aka "JMAN" are OoO regulars.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> That's Big Al who's a regular here. Lives in S Louisiana.


another vote for Big Al aka Dirty South Straps










watch head also by a fellow OoO brother - JMan (now known as ManOFrolex)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Lunch... My first $10 milkshake but it was worth it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> The offer is always there. Just got a 24 pack 4 ply


Was wiping butt I said to Mrs BT this must be some of thar free stuff we got at the brewery... She said u nailed it


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> another vote for Big Al aka Dirty South Straps
> 
> View attachment 15911036
> 
> ...


And another


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm based in this thread here. Lol. Actually south Louisiana. Close to Nola.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


U had to say it

Nola sux


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I've got a couple of more suggestions for you since the Sinn didn't work out.


I'm all ears.. Can't hear a thing tho


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm based in this thread here. Lol. Actually south Louisiana. Close to Nola.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ahhh nice mate.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Well I do have a few old newspapers if that helps?


I read my news on an iPad, so that could be a touch uncomfortable...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Dirty AL? New Orleans I think.


Thanks Bear.

Isn't New Orleans in Louisiana?

I'm certainly not strong in geography though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Bear.
> 
> Isn't New Orleans in Louisiana?
> 
> ...


yup.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of geography, just finished the Utah vs Memphis game. It occurred to me, why is Memphis in the Western Conference? Isnt TN more east than west?

or maybe because the team originated from Vancouver?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Thanks Bear.
> 
> Isn't New Orleans in Louisiana?
> 
> ...


I was being more precise...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Lunch... My first $10 milkshake but it was worth it
> View attachment 15910895


Yum... whipped cream...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> U had to say it
> 
> Nola sux


LOL. Speaking of New Orleans, I was meant to attend a conference there last year and covid hit so all travel was canned. Might as well since I like staying at home.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I read my news on an iPad, so that could be a touch uncomfortable...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I'd like to know the results of trying though could prove interesting.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I'd like to know the results of trying though could prove interesting.


Umm... knowing him, he might accidentally snap a photo of his arse and post it. Yuck.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


>


Care to share your best pick up line? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Nice piece. What thread what exit watch?


You only get one post and then you are banned for life 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood

Edit: grammar


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like it! But I'm not so sure how I feel about a PAM on a bracelet. It just doesn't seem _right_


I like the idea of having the option. Like most/all PAMs it's a given that it'll look great in leather but having a bracelet adds a nice change. Are many PAMs sold on a bracelet?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Gone but not forgotten


You forgot one? What about your cosmic connection to BT 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Umm... knowing him, he might accidentally snap a photo of his arse and post it. Yuck.


Ok I'm out. Just use a sock.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> You only get one post and then your are banned for life
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Lol


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> And that's the short list
> How could I forget this gem ...


#nra

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> View attachment 15910733
> 
> 
> my first Swiss watch. What was yours. Thought I'd take the old girl for a spin this morning.


My first was in the back of a Chevy van but she wasn't Swiss. Oh you mean watches? Probably a 1956 Seamaster, and before that it was Japanese: Seiko chronograph from c. 1970 that I wore for about 15 years, followed by a Scubapro that I wore for 20 years.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Nice piece. What thread what exit watch?


Here bro

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/what's-your-exit-watch.5305870/page-13#post-53497157


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> My first was also a Tag Heuer in 1990. Still have it, still wear it, still love it.
> Check my avatar.
> I won't traumatise everyone here with a higher resolution image...


If I recall even low resolution was good enough for your team to win, so it must have magical powers 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Here bro
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/what's-your-exit-watch.5305870/page-13#post-53497157


There is no such thing as an exit watch. We will still be buying watches well into our seventies and eighties, maybe even nineties if the eyes are still good. We will always be attracted to the new release. Brother 59 is living proof of my theory. He is still buying and selling watches well into his eighties.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I just realised that I am falling behind on Big Clive. I used to be ahead of him in post count and he has zipped past me at warp speed. I have about 950 more to get to the magical 30,OoO posts.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> You only get one post and then your are banned for life
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Sounds like TRF.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> My first was in the back of a Chevy van but she wasn't Swiss. Oh you mean watches? Probably a 1956 Seamaster, and before that it was Japanese: Seiko chronograph from c. 1970 that I wore for about 15 years, followed by a Scubapro that I wore for 20 years.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Funny guy. So if she wasn't Swiss, what was she?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I'd like to know the results of trying though could prove interesting.


Not with my iPad, or my ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Umm... knowing him, he might accidentally snap a photo of his arse and post it. Yuck.


Watch yourself Sir Bear,

Or I'll start posting photo's of Tag Heuer's...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like it! But I'm not so sure how I feel about a PAM on a bracelet. It just doesn't seem _right_


Give him some time mate, he will come around on the straps...

And that PAM will look a lot nicer on straps than its black dial counterpart.

Nice pick up qa_ii


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> There is no such thing as an exit watch. We will still be buying watches well into our seventies and eighties, maybe even nineties if the eyes are still good. We will always be attracted to the new release. Brother 59 is living proof of my theory. He is still buying and selling watches well into his eighties.


a part of me thought that way. But i have decided to end my watch buying days at age 50. About 5 and a half years from now. And then just enjoy what i have or probably engage in another collection/hobby. But i would still love watches. Probably buy for my kids.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I was being more precise...


Not to quibble but that's accuracy not precision 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not to quibble but that's accuracy not precision
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


What's a quibble amongst friends.

As long as we are all *right*...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> What's a quibble amongst friends.
> 
> As long as we are all *right*...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


agreed. Friendly quibbling is always good.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Funny guy. So if she wasn't Swiss, what was she?


Southern Californication

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What's a quibble amongst friends.
> 
> As long as we are all *right*...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Heard of a recent study showing that groups are more likely to make incorrect decisions than individuals. Reasoning being all it takes is one person in the group being wrong but being 100% convinced that they are right.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Heard of a recent study showing that groups are more likely to make incorrect decisions than individuals. Reasoning being all it takes is one person in the group being wrong but being 100% convinced that they are right.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


what are you saying bro RJ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Come on then own up, who upset Grandpas watch??

Was it one of you guys?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Come on then own up, who upset Grandpas watch??
> 
> Was it one of you guys?


what happened? He's supposed to post his grandpa's timex tomorrow.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what are you saying bro RJ?


Groups are sometimes dummer than individuals

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Groups are dummer than individuals
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


bandwagon effect
peer pressure
collective courage


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> what happened? He's supposed to post his grandpa's timex tomorrow.


Woke up and his thread was closed, then he posted a hate filled poem saying we were all "Dooshbags" is that spelt right?

And now we have commemorative threads popping up?

How can I have missed all the excitement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Woke up and his thread was closed, then he posted a hate filled poem saying we were all "Dooshbags" is that spelt right?
> 
> And now we have commemorative threads popping up?
> 
> How can I have missed all the excitement.


ask your grandfather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> ask your grandfather


I did, but he's so grumpy first thing in the morning he just said


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> I did, but he's so grumpy first thing in the morning he just said
> 
> View attachment 15911311


that's a grandpa's watch as well right?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> that's a grandpa's watch as well right?


No he just said that was what I should do with his watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> bandwagon effect
> peer pressure
> collective courage


The study showed that all it takes is one person in a group who disagrees with the group consensus, and even though they are wrong (but certain that they are right) they eventually convince the group to make the wrong decision.

The opposite of the old (1940/50s?) movie of twelve jurors.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> The study showed that all it takes is one person in a group who disagrees with the group consensus, and even though they are wrong (but certain that they are right) they eventually convince the group to make the wrong decision.
> 
> The opposite of the old (1940/50s?) movie of twelve jurors.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


so the group leader/s would be very important


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Southern Californication
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I wish they all could be Cali...... well you get the idea.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I love seeing the straps I sent some of you guys. Those were early in my strap making hobby so I look at what I should have done better. Lol. They are still great straps and it’s cool to see how much better I got. I’m still having so much fun doing these and experimenting with different materials. I just need more watches to strap up for myself. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> a part of me thought that way. But i have decided to end my watch buying days at age 50. About 5 and a half years from now. And then just enjoy what i have or probably engage in another collection/hobby. But i would still love watches. Probably buy for my kids.


You will throw all the out the window once the new models of watches are released.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not to quibble but that's accuracy not precision


You're right! I should have known better!!! LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Come on then own up, who upset Grandpas watch??
> 
> Was it one of you guys?


No... we wouldn't dare. Ask the Dallas cowboy. He would know since he has posted the most in that thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> what happened? He's supposed to post his grandpa's timex tomorrow.


That's not nice.... I did read what he wrote in the original thread. It was nothing like a veiled attempt to sell. Some members just got ahead of themselves.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> *Woke up and his thread was closed*, then he posted a hate filled poem saying we were all "Dooshbags" is that spelt right?
> 
> And now we have commemorative threads popping up?
> 
> *How can I have missed all the excitement.*


All I can say is.... "You snooze, you lose." ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I love seeing the straps I sent some of you guys. Those were early in my strap making hobby so I look at what I should have done better. Lol. They are still great straps and it's cool to see how much better I got. I'm still having so much fun doing these and experimenting with different materials. I just need more watches to strap up for myself.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I was thinking of some other kind of straps...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> All I can say is.... "You snooze, you lose." ?


That's it then I'm not going to bed any more until after his next thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> That's it then I'm not going to bed any more until after his next thread.


All I can say is, "I am not going to lose any sleep over it."


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> All I can say is, "I am not going to lose any sleep over it."


Saw what you did there Bear 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> That's not nice.... I did read what he wrote in the original thread. It was nothing like a veiled attempt to sell. Some members just got ahead of themselves.


What's not nice? He told me he will post his grandpa's timex tomorrow. Upon my request.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> What's not nice? He told me he will post his grandpa's timex tomorrow. Upon my request.


LOL. You guys ganging up on the poor fella and crapping on him. I feel the pain of his wretched soul.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> what are you saying bro RJ?


We are all wrong.
Al isn't really in Louisiana, or in New Orleans.

Might require the skills of an International man of mystery, or a @manofrolex to find him...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> What's not nice? He told me he will post his grandpa's timex tomorrow. Upon my request.


Godfrey

he talked about his grandpa's Timex among others. And i asked if he can post a pic. He said yes.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. You guys ganging up on the poor fella and crapping on him. I feel the pain of his wretched soul.


dunno about the others but I wasn't necessarily ganging up on him


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> he talked about his grandpa's Timex among others. And i asked if he can post a pic. He said yes.


He's on his way to 100 posts for sure.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> dunno about the others but I wasn't necessarily ganging up on him


LOL. I see you tic tac with cowboy. Funny you two. LOL.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Come on then own up, who upset Grandpas watch??
> 
> Was it one of you guys?


Which one?

I can't keep track of all the threads about Granpa's watches and the people I upset any more...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Groups are sometimes dummer than individuals
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


I think you meant "dum*b*er".

I'm open to being corrected by the group however...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> The study showed that all it takes is one person in a group who disagrees with the group consensus, and even though they are wrong (but certain that they are right) they eventually convince the group to make the wrong decision.
> 
> The opposite of the old (1940/50s?) movie of twelve jurors.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


12 Angry Men.

Excellent play, turned into an excellent movie.

One of my all time favourites...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. I see you tic tac with cowboy. Funny you two. LOL.


seriously though, i would think it a waste if he sells the autavia. But we all have our different circumstances.

how i wish i had something from any of my grandparents.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I think you meant "dum*b*er".
> 
> I'm open to being corrected by the group however...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


no. It's dummer. I am positively fully completely undoubtedly certainly sure about it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> no. It's dummer. I am positively fully completely undoubtedly certainly sure about it.


Let's have a vote before we agree with you...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Was wiping butt I said to Mrs BT this must be some of thar free stuff we got at the brewery... She said u nailed it


TMI.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Funny guy. So if she wasn't Swiss, what was she?


Easy?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> The study showed that all it takes is one person in a group who disagrees with the group consensus, and even though they are wrong (but certain that they are right) they eventually convince the group to make the wrong decision.
> 
> The opposite of the old (1940/50s?) movie of twelve jurors.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


_Twelve Angry Men_ with Henry Fonda et al.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Let's have a vote before we agree with you...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


No, you have to believe me. Otherwise you will show that you are one of the dummers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> seriously though, i would think it a waste if he sells the autavia. But we all have our different circumstances.
> 
> how i wish i had something from any of my grandparents.


Godfrey

seems i snoozed. What happened? The second thread got locked as well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> 12 Angry Men.
> 
> Excellent play, turned into an excellent movie.
> 
> ...


#nra.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen this is a while...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> No, you have to believe me. Otherwise you will show that you are one of the dummers.


I'm the one on the left...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I'm the one on the left...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mrs. BSF is the one in the middle...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15911614
> 
> ...


Ok BSF, you've been holding out on us.

We need to see more of Abigail NOT wearing her cheerleader outfit...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I was thinking of some other kind of straps...


It's getting crowded here in the gutter and I was here first!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> 12 Angry Men.
> 
> Excellent play, turned into an excellent movie.
> 
> ...


That's the one!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Heard of a recent study showing that groups are more likely to make incorrect decisions than individuals. Reasoning being all it takes is one person in the group being wrong but being 100% convinced that they are right.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The Andy Letter - two people are stupider than one!









#0831: The Andy Letter







www.cartalk.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Which one?
> 
> I can't keep track of all the threads about Granpa's watches and the people I upset any more...
> 
> ...


There are a couple of grandpa threads now and even a grandma!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I'm the one on the left...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


left facing them or left facing the windshield.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> 12 Angry Men.
> 
> Excellent play, turned into an excellent movie.
> 
> ...


Luckily it wasn't the 12 Monkeys.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> seriously though, i would think it a waste if he sells the autavia. But we all have our different circumstances.
> 
> how i wish i had something from any of my grandparents.


I don't understand the OP because in the thread that was locked, he said he needed money and his grandpa said to sell. Then in this new leaving thread, he claims to be a well heeled businessman. LOL. I just let them say what they want to say. Except I ain't buying no watch from a person who can't tell a story straight.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> seems i snoozed. What happened? The second thread got locked as well.


Looks like John has had enough. LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Looks like John has had enough. LOL.


anything happened or the thread as is?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> I don't understand the OP because in the thread that was locked, he said he needed money and his grandpa said to sell. Then in this new leaving thread, he claims to be a well heeled businessman. LOL. I just let them say what they want to say. Except I ain't buying no watch from a person who can't tell a story straight.


yup. He clearly was lying about something. That's why i cant blame those who immediately concluded that it was a veiled for sale post.

he even knows the market price and comparable ads in C24.

well, too bad. I might not see the timex anymore. Unless he starts another thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> anything happened or the thread as is?


Not sure but he's been banned. Anyway, back to what we were doing. Not losing any sleep over a new sign up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yup. He clearly was lying about something. That's why i cant blame those who immediately concluded that it was a veiled for sale post.
> 
> he even knows the market price and comparable ads in C24.
> 
> well, too bad. I might not see the timex anymore. Unless he starts another thread.


Don't hold your breath


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Not sure but he's been banned. Anyway, back to what we were doing. Not losing any sleep over a new sign up.


oh he got banned? Didnt notice. Did he even last a full day?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the "We never learn" Department:

A Glut of Chinese Masks Is Driving U.S. Companies Out of Business


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Ok BSF, you've been holding out on us.
> 
> We need to see more of Abigail NOT wearing her cheerleader outfit...
> 
> ...


You ask, you get.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's getting crowded here in the gutter and I was here first!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


True that. You guys are worse than Bro Pong!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Care to share your best pick up line?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


You want to truck me?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> You forgot one? What about your cosmic connection to BT
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


We became brothers from different mothers and BSF became a close cousin.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> I just realised that I am falling behind on Big Clive. I used to be ahead of him in post count and he has zipped past me at warp speed. I have about 950 more to get to the magical 30,OoO posts.


You pause you lose. OoO is only way to the top.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> a part of me thought that way. But i have decided to end my watch buying days at age 50. About 5 and a half years from now. And then just enjoy what i have or probably engage in another collection/hobby. But i would still love watches. Probably buy for my kids.


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Come on then own up, who upset Grandpas watch??
> 
> Was it one of you guys?


Out if touch what?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> seriously though, i would think it a waste if he sells the autavia. But we all have our different circumstances.
> 
> how i wish i had something from any of my grandparents.


Only knew one rest were dead. My grandmother gave me silver dollars. They all gave me their genes.

Actually I have tons of farm equipment.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "We never learn" Department:
> 
> A Glut of Chinese Masks Is Driving U.S. Companies Out of Business


Masks are yesterday... Bottom will fall out.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "We never learn" Department:
> 
> A Glut of Chinese Masks Is Driving U.S. Companies Out of Business


On one hand: We had a process in development that could spit out something like a million-and-a-half masks a day per machine, but then the funding was left to die away. We could've matched the supply from the start, meaning that we wouldn't have been short of masks, and we would've been less vulnerable to them dumping excess on the market.

On the other: Our notion that factories need to be permanent is getting more and more outdated.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15911616


Love women that know how to wear a double bikini

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's been miserable rainy and grey all day, so we need this.
> 
> View attachment 15910014


Jenna would be so disappointed in you.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Down in NJ for my nephew's HS graduation. He graduated yesterday, I watched virtually with my niece (kinda glad since it was pouring rain and the grad was outdoors, haha)

Photos from brunch today. Crappy weather, but so much green out here in rural NJ! A welcome escape from Los Angeles.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sun came out today (a rarer occurrence than you'd think).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Care to share your best pick up line?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


"Get in the boot (trunk) or I'll cut you!"

?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> "Get in the boot (trunk) or I'll cut you!"
> 
> ?


Interesting... You call it boot also?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> "Get in the boot (trunk) or I'll cut you!"
> 
> ?


Interesting... You call it boot also?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting... You call it boot also?


👍🏻


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> left facing them or left facing the windshield.


The other left...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Only knew one rest were dead. My grandmother gave me silver dollars. They all gave me their genes.
> 
> Actually I have tons of farm equipment.


Literally...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Only knew one rest were dead. My grandmother gave me silver dollars. They all gave me their genes.
> 
> Actually I have tons of farm equipment.


Speaking of genetics, diarrhoea is a hereditary disease - it runs in your jeans 🤗


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The new summer beater seeing crappy, cold, rainy weather.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> The new summer beater seeing crappy, cold, rainy weather.


Looks more at home in crappy weather. Tbh.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Speaking of genetics, diarrhoea is a hereditary disease - it runs in your jeans 🤗


Warning: Dad Joke Ahead.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just binge watched the last few episodes of _Doctor Who _with Matt Smith. Def made the crappy weather bearable._








_


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Jenna would be so disappointed in you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just binge watched the last few episodes of _Doctor Who _with Matt Smith. Def made the crappy weather bearable.
> 
> _
> View attachment 15912678
> _


Gf.

Yes, that is low cloud cover in the distance...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Yes, that is low cloud cover in the distance...
> 
> View attachment 15912686


Here is my cloud cover


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Yes, that is low cloud cover in the distance...
> 
> View attachment 15912686


What's the humidity levels like in NY? I see a lot of luscious greenery around. Does it rain a lot where you are?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> What's the humidity levels like in NY? I see a lot of luscious greenery around. Does it rain a lot where you are?


Dunno numbers but it's def humid in summer and droughts are rare.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> What's the humidity levels like in NY? I see a lot of luscious greenery around. Does it rain a lot where you are?


Speaking of luscious...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sun came out today (a rarer occurrence than you'd think).
> View attachment 15912266


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Keeping perfect time


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Son's 46th birthday today... Seems like yesterday.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of luscious...
> 
> View attachment 15912757


Luscious Lips?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of luscious...
> 
> View attachment 15912757


When are you going to change your posting handle to Big Jenna Fan?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Son's 46th birthday today... Seems like yesterday.


Time flies?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> When are you going to change your posting handle to Big Jenna Fan?


U nailed it BJfan


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Son's 46th birthday today... Seems like yesterday.


Older we get the faster time moves.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Older we get the faster time moves.


Well I liked it but...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of luscious...
> 
> View attachment 15912757


i thought drought


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i thought drought


Godfrey

for the avoidance of doubt, for you and not her


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Older we get the faster time moves.


Odd band playing song

"you still gonna die"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> U nailed it BJfan


Don't know anyone who's not a fan.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Once more for good measure.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Son's 46th birthday today... Seems like yesterday.


Congratulations.

Να σου ζήσει...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't know anyone who's not a fan.


Me? I am not a fan.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Να σου ζήσει...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


What did ya say? Sounds Greek to me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Me? I am not a fan.


I think he means on the receiving end.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Anyone else a fan of Wyoming whiskey?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Anyone else a fan of Wyoming whiskey?
> View attachment 15913010


Haven't tried, but always open to new whiskeys!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haven't tried, but always open to new whiskeys!


Pretty big out here








Best American Whiskey - Wyoming Whiskey


We make small batches of whiskey in our distillery in Kirby, Wyoming aged in one of our five rickhouses.




wyomingwhiskey.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Son's 46th birthday today... Seems like yesterday.


Today seems like yesterday?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Today seems like yesterday?


Yes.... My damn memory... I can relive every past day today...

I remember chickening out on delivery room (was first time back then), someone stealing my motor trend mag I was reading, the other expectant father trying to get everyone to room, first view of son with squished head, fussing with nurse about changing him, first visit with exhausted mrs BT.. My parents arriving.
22.5 inches 8 lb 12 oz

Just yesterday to me.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Yes.... My damn memory... I can relive every past day today...
> 
> I remember chickening out on delivery room (was first time back then), someone stealing my motor trend mag I was reading, the other expectant father trying to get everyone to room, first view of son with squished head, fussing with nurse about changing him, first visit with exhausted mrs BT.. My parents arriving.
> 22.5 inches 8 lb 12 oz
> ...


I remember when my wife was waiting while she was in labour and I'm stuffing my face with a delicious mixed veg dish ordered. She wasn't too happy at the time but I told her it's her hormones out of whack and she won't even remember when it's all done.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> What did ya say? Sounds Greek to me.


Loosely translated:
May he have a long life...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Loosely translated:
> May he have a long life...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


How loose is loosely?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> How loose is loosely?


Greek loose.
Could mean something totally different...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Me? I am not a fan.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Greek loose.
> Could mean something totally different...


Godfrey:
Literally, "
May he live"

Doesn't translate as well...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still a fan of this...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Anyone else a fan of Wyoming whiskey?
> View attachment 15913010


Never tried. What's it like? Rye, bourbon, something diff entirely?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the "Oops, I guess we didn't really think it through..." Department:

China Says It Will Allow Couples to Have 3 Children, Up From 2


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't know anyone who's not a fan.


Have you met my wife???


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today is Memorial Day in the US.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Anyone else a fan of Wyoming whiskey?
> View attachment 15913010


Never even been to Wyoming. Not really sure where it is until I look it up. Lol. Show us some more scenery im enjoying it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Never tried. What's it like? Rye, bourbon, something diff entirely?


Bourbon closest taste


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Never even been to Wyoming. Not really sure where it is until I look it up. Lol. Show us some more scenery im enjoying it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


LOL Nola it ain't


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Never even been to Wyoming. Not really sure where it is until I look it up. Lol. Show us some more scenery im enjoying it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Wyoming is an extremely interesting state with more antelope than people. Vast plains and majestic mountains. Yellowstone National Park, my favorite of all the other national parks put together. Jackson Hole is a fantastic destination to fly into.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> LOL Nola it ain't
> View attachment 15913657
> View attachment 15913658
> View attachment 15913660


#nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I think all this crappy weather is making me look at too many watches. Idle hands...

What do you think between A and B?

*A: Lange Chronograph in rose gold*










*B: Lange Chronograph in white gold (Boutique Edition)*










I'd lean towards the Boutique version if the prices were the same, but sadly they're not.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think all this crappy weather is making me look at too many watches. Idle hands...
> 
> What do you think between A and B?
> 
> ...


A for me. I prefer blued hands over the blue dial markings on a gold watch, regardless of the color of the gold.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think all this crappy weather is making me look at too many watches. Idle hands...
> 
> What do you think between A and B?
> 
> ...


I dunno BSF. Offhand I'd say the WG version although price differential might sway me in the direction of the RG version.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think all this crappy weather is making me look at too many watches. Idle hands...
> 
> What do you think between A and B?
> 
> ...


Just get a Speedy Pro and call it a cloudy day watch.

I'm guessing B might look great in the metal but going by pics alone I'd say A. I also like the blued hands.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> LOL Nola it ain't
> View attachment 15913657
> View attachment 15913658
> View attachment 15913660


Car reminds me of Fred Flintstone's Uncle Tex. Like the double W.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Older sister of friends growing up was a train engineer in WY. Lived Cheyenne. Passed in 2018 though.🙏


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think all this crappy weather is making me look at too many watches. Idle hands...
> 
> What do you think between A and B?
> 
> ...


A gets my vote


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I really want an older Seamaster planet ocean LE w the liquid metal thing and older movement a la Galaga . Thinking of selling the 300M to fund it ..maybe a stupid idea 💡


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think all this crappy weather is making me look at too many watches. Idle hands...
> 
> What do you think between A and B?
> 
> ...


Rose gold.

It ain't subtle, but you're man enough to pull it off while strutting the streets of NYC...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think all this crappy weather is making me look at too many watches. Idle hands...
> 
> What do you think between A and B?
> 
> ...


Just no


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> I really want an older Seamaster planet ocean LE w the liquid metal thing and older movement a la Galaga . Thinking of selling the 300M to fund it ..maybe a stupid idea 💡


You won't keep it... Think zelos


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still a fan of this...
> 
> View attachment 15913397


Street art? We're beginning to see them here where I live. Some really nice installations with a couple very thought provoking ones.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Edit: something weird happened while quoting a post. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> LOL Nola it ain't
> View attachment 15913657
> View attachment 15913658
> View attachment 15913660


Great T-shirt for a souvenir


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think all this crappy weather is making me look at too many watches. Idle hands...
> 
> What do you think between A and B?
> 
> ...


Option A for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> A for me. I prefer blued hands over the blue dial markings on a gold watch, regardless of the color of the gold.


That's what is attractive about that piece. The blues hands.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Rose gold.
> 
> It ain't subtle, but you're man enough to pull it off while strutting the streets of NYC *in drag*...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Belly full of pulled pork smoked on my egg, lots of shiner bock, and even got some dewalt tools shipped to me. About as american a holiday as it gets.

Pour a bit out for the soldiers before me...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Belly full of pulled pork smoked on my egg, lots of shiner bock, and even got some dewalt tools shipped to me. About as american a holiday as it gets.
> 
> Pour a bit out for the soldiers before me...


Love me a Shiner Bock!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think all this crappy weather is making me look at too many watches. Idle hands...
> 
> What do you think between A and B?
> 
> ...


just based on the pics, id go for B.

what's the price difference?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think all this crappy weather is making me look at too many watches. Idle hands...
> 
> What do you think between A and B?
> 
> ...


I actually prefer the aesthetic of A!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Spending the day in the country...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Waiting for the train at Grand Central.





































Nice to see people back at the terminal...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Obligatory wristshot


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nice old fashioned memorial day service in Jackson wy


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> I really want an older Seamaster planet ocean LE w the liquid metal thing and older movement a la Galaga . Thinking of selling the 300M to fund it ..maybe a stupid idea


A few months ago someone posted that they'd picked up the LE PO at a great price. The seller thought it was just a normal PO. Some get lucky in their search, others pay. If I found one for a decent price, I'd grab it.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, where is everybody??

Thanks to all who weighed in on the two Lange chronographs and pointed out things I had not considered. I think "A" is the way to go. 

Thanks again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Rose gold.
> 
> It ain't subtle, but you're man enough to pull it off while strutting the streets of NYC...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Speaking of strutting...






Would def feel like Travolta if I had the rose gold baby!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Just no


Keep me away from Chrono24 and such...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Street art? We're beginning to see them here where I live. Some really nice installations with a couple very thought provoking ones.


Yup. Some really fun stuff out there if you wander enough...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> just based on the pics, id go for B.
> 
> what's the price difference?


The Boutique Edition is $10-15k more... Yikes!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Boutique Edition is $10-15k more... Yikes!


Yikes! 🙄👎


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of strutting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Takes me back to glory days.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Boutique Edition is $10-15k more... Yikes!


in other words, throw away money for BSF. Go blue.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> in other words, throw away money for BSF. Go blue.


I'm thinking blue hands rather than blue numerals...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More plants in the hood...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Fine dining, drinks and haberdashery in the hood.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, this is grafitti.










This is not...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> View attachment 15910733
> 
> 
> my first Swiss watch. What was yours. Thought I'd take the old girl for a spin this morning.


My first Swiss watch was almost certainly two or three Swatches. The ones I remember before them were a Snoopy Timex and a Star Wars LED watch. As I've shown y'all before, my parents found this Golden Sphere in a box of stuff. Going by release date, this might've been my first one. I also had one that had Kanji writing as decoration. And either I or my sister had one that was transparent with a transparent-green ring for the hours track.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Yesterday's walking partner, cicada noise level, Korean-style Chinese takeout, and dessert.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

First day of meteorological summer 😎


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, where is everybody??
> 
> Thanks to all who weighed in on the two Lange chronographs and pointed out things I had not considered. I think "A" is the way to go.
> 
> Thanks again.


I think you've been terminally corrupted by @Pongster and probably me too!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Boutique Edition is $10-15k more... Yikes!


Definitely a dealbreaker, at least for me. So either buy A or follow the advice of @Betterthere and "just say no." But hey it's a Lange!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> in other words, throw away money for BSF. Go blue.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> I think you've been terminally corrupted by @Pongster and probably me too!


#Godfrey ^^^^^^


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Nice old fashioned memorial day service in Jackson wy
> View attachment 15914832


This is great to see. My family and I will be there for July. We've been going there every summer for 15 years. Didn't get to go last summer, can't wait to be back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Definitely a dealbreaker, at least for me. So either buy A or follow the advice of @Betterthere and "just say no." But hey it's a Lange!


I thought it was Nancy who said just say no. Did Mrs BT have an older sister named Nancy?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> I really want an older Seamaster planet ocean LE w the liquid metal thing and older movement a la Galaga . Thinking of selling the 300M to fund it ..maybe a stupid idea


Take your pick










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Definitely a dealbreaker, at least for me. So either buy A or follow the advice of @Betterthere and "just say no." But hey it's a Lange!


Or,

Get "B", hike up those shirtsleeves, and strut right into your local Vacheron boutique with it prominently on display letting them know you like blue...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Take your pick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the LM but it's too pricey there...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Would you like a side of exhaust fumes with your meal?"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Would you like a side of exhaust fumes with your meal?"
> 
> View attachment 15916146


Try as they might, eating by a Manhattan street ain't gonna be the same as a German Hauptstrasse (pedestrians-only) street. (edit -- apparently they go by many names, but the first one I got to know was Hauptstrasse in Heidelberg, Germany)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Would you like a side of exhaust fumes with your meal?"
> 
> View attachment 15916146


This is basically every restaurant in LA right now  (although indoor dining has mostly returned).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Take your pick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, where is everybody??
> 
> Thanks to all who weighed in on the two Lange chronographs and pointed out things I had not considered. I think "A" is the way to go.
> 
> Thanks again.


A by a fat margin

Did I tell y'a, the AD said the next VC that shows is mine


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Took MrsBS to the doc today for an acute abdominal pain (it was bad enough that it woke her, and me, up at 0500) and the diagnosis, thanks to a CT scan, is a kidney stone. Might even be her first, and thinking back now, it might explain some lesser pains she's experienced in the past.

I'm going to sound preachy for a minute and say that I've already long given the same advice that her doc gave this afternoon: Drink more water.

Now... am I annoyed that it took a second opinion to change her mind? Kinda... but honestly, not really. I've come up with plenty of other stupid ideas before, and thank goodness she didn't go along with many of them. I'm relieved that the doc told her the same thing, but I'm also not going to lord it over her because I'll feel like a doofus if I suffer my own kidney stone.

The funny part is, while hanging out with our cousin yesterday, we talked about kidney stones.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Took MrsBS to the doc today for an acute abdominal pain (it was bad enough that it woke her, and me, up at 0500) and the diagnosis, thanks to a CT scan, is a kidney stone. Might even be her first, and thinking back now, it might explain some lesser pains she's experienced in the past.
> 
> I'm going to sound preachy for a minute and say that I've already long given the same advice that her doc gave this afternoon: Drink more water.
> 
> ...


Renal colic will definitely get one's attention. I'm told one modality of treatment is pull out a six-pack of beer and start drinking.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Renal colic will definitely get one's attention. I'm told one modality of treatment is pull out a six-pack of beer and start drinking.


When do I stop?

Oh, you mean _she_ should drink it?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

manofrolex said:


> A by a fat margin
> 
> Did I tell y'a said the AD said the next VC that shows is mine


A bird in the hand...

Good luck!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Had a patient today... 60yo half Philippino half white. Very well off and tired, brother a 100s millionaire.. lives part time out of country. I walked in and he had a very nice Omega white newer model sm pro
As I know most Omega owners care about watches, only Rolex owners have taste and class, I mean buy it because they live horology, I decided to comment nicely on the Omega. He's... Yes indeed! And he's a little secret, it's a knockoff I got in Manila!

I'm so very glad I had a mask on

Nothing worse than a fake, besides a wealthy man who buys the fake.

Wooof.

Here's my recent food and my bebe

Strip steak with herb butter

Creamy garlicky shrimp scampi

Homemade quesabirria tacos

Hope you gents are enjoying life!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Renal colic will definitely get one's attention. I'm told one modality of treatment is pull out a six-pack of beer and start drinking.


Amen. Hope she's alright. Kidney stones are pretty awful. Luckily I've never had one, I also drink a 2 gallons of water a day.. but they do pay the bills


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Take your pick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woof. I'll keep mine. Ain't paying 10k for that


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


>


Gotta get a Big Like for that!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Had a patient today... 60yo half Philippino half white. Very well off and tired, brother a 100s millionaire.. lives part time out of country. I walked in and he had a very nice Omega white newer model sm pro
> As I know most Omega owners care about watches, only Rolex owners have taste and class, I mean buy it because they live horology, I decided to comment nicely on the Omega. He's... Yes indeed! *And he's a little secret, it's a knockoff I got in Manila!*
> 
> I'm so very glad I had a mask on
> ...


LOL. They know that because they are wealthy, no one would even suspect that it's a fake. It's like how some women strut around in their LV or Prada handbags...

Didn't you channel the inner WUS member and beat the crap out of him??? We'll take the watch off him and crush it under the wheels of the garbage truck.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, this is grafitti.
> 
> View attachment 15915548
> 
> ...


Art... Tastes vary


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Wooof.
> 
> Here's my recent food and my bebe


Massive LIKE for the baby. Mini-Delco on the way.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yesterday's walking partner, cicada noise level, Korean-style Chinese takeout, and dessert.
> 
> View attachment 15915633
> 
> ...


I hear they are tasty.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pmnealhsd said:


> This is great to see. My family and I will be there for July. We've been going there every summer for 15 years. Didn't get to go last summer, can't wait to be back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tonight montana sunset


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought it was Nancy who said just say no. Did Mrs BT have an older sister named Nancy?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


No a younger one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> A bird in the hand...
> 
> Good luck!


depends on whose bird and whose hand


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Art... Tastes vary


True. Like how someone would pay a few million for a painting of sunflowers in a vase....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Had a patient today... 60yo half Philippino half white. Very well off and tired, brother a 100s millionaire.. lives part time out of country. I walked in and he had a very nice Omega white newer model sm pro
> As I know most Omega owners care about watches, only Rolex owners have taste and class, I mean buy it because they live horology, I decided to comment nicely on the Omega. He's... Yes indeed! And he's a little secret, it's a knockoff I got in Manila!
> 
> I'm so very glad I had a mask on
> ...


it may very well be a knock off, bro.

but if your patient spent a lot of time here, it's also a common reply made by self confident people especially when the watch is clearly not a knock-off. I do it sometimes. Just to change topic as i dont want to talk about the watch. Or to draw away attention from the watch i am wearing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I beered out hate to admit.. So Ww but then I discovered huckleberry vodka.








Which is nice after








But i drew the line here


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Come back line after? 

70 you look very muscular to be 70.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I went with thank you


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Big Al


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

FWIW the Timex handled 4 hours in hot springs np.

Even indiglo


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Took MrsBS to the doc today for an acute abdominal pain (it was bad enough that it woke her, and me, up at 0500) and the diagnosis, thanks to a CT scan, is a kidney stone. Might even be her first, and thinking back now, it might explain some lesser pains she's experienced in the past.
> 
> I'm going to sound preachy for a minute and say that I've already long given the same advice that her doc gave this afternoon: Drink more water.
> 
> ...


How many carats was Mrs BS's stone? 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Too much


Well this is a thread about opinions on Omega.

But you could probably buy 3-4 for the price of a VC and wear one and toss the others in your sock drawer next to your Rolies as an 'investment" 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> A by a fat margin
> 
> Did I tell y'a, the AD said the next VC that shows is mine


Good that he didn't say, if we get another one it's yours.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Renal colic will definitely get one's attention. I'm told one modality of treatment is pull out a six-pack of beer and start drinking.


Sounds like an excellent treatments; hydration and numbs the pain before the passing.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> True. Like how someone would pay a few million for a painting of sunflowers in a vase....
> 
> View attachment 15916630


Or even more for an old dirty fugly watch worn by some actor 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Speaking of old watches, did you guys see the Hodinkee article about the Moldova watch that was on the same flight as the Seiko Pogue?


LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The last 3 or 4 weeks has been some of the most stressful work related stuff that I've had to endure in recent memory. Finally all the weight is off my shoulders and the extra work has ended today and thankfully everything turned out well.

Time to relax and breathe.

Hope all of you guys are well.

Customary wrist watch check:


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi all, been a few days but I'm back. How are we all going? Wrist watch check.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of old watches, did you guys see the Hodinkee article about the Moldova watch that was on the same flight as the Seiko Pogue?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


GF

Here's the article









Snuck Into Space - HODINKEE Magazine


The daughter of astronaut Jerry Carr says she has a Movado that rewrites horological history.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The last 3 or 4 weeks has been some of the most stressful work related stuff that I've had to endure in recent memory. Finally all the weight is off my shoulders and the extra work has ended today and thankfully everything turned out well.
> 
> Time to relax and breathe.
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The last 3 or 4 weeks has been some of the most stressful work related stuff that I've had to endure in recent memory. Finally all the weight is off my shoulders and the extra work has ended today and thankfully everything turned out well.
> 
> Time to relax and breathe.
> 
> ...


G glad to hear that it all worked out ok. Maybe instead of a Speedy you should have bought a Fitbit to track your pulse 

I've also had a few stress filled weeks of teaching and meetings, now winding down by reviewing 22 Portuguese research grants.

Had my Marathon on when walking our dog this morning but just put this one on to work.









LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> G glad to hear that it all worked out ok. Maybe instead of a Speedy you should have bought a Fitbit to track your pulse
> 
> I've also had a few stress filled weeks of teaching and meetings, now winding down by reviewing 22 Portuguese research grants.
> 
> ...


Lovely piece


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

#NHTB

never heard that before


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> G glad to hear that it all worked out ok. Maybe instead of a Speedy you should have bought a Fitbit to track your pulse
> 
> I've also had a few stress filled weeks of teaching and meetings, now winding down by reviewing 22 Portuguese research grants.
> 
> ...


The Speedy is the best purchase I've made in a long time. What a piece!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Come back line after?
> 
> 70 you look very muscular to be 70.


Might have been a pick-up line...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We might actually have some sun today.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The Speedy is the best purchase I've made in a long time. What a piece!!!


I agree. Have you tried wearing it on something other than the bracelet?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> How many carats was Mrs BS's stone?
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That's a question for the Off-Topic area -

"What kind of jewelry would be best to show off a kidney stone?"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a question for the Off-Topic area -
> 
> "What kind of jewelry would be best to show off a kidney stone?"


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Big Al
> View attachment 15916654
> View attachment 15916655


I don't see any houses or people. That's my kind of vacation right there. Pretty great. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I wore this yesterday just to model this strap for IG. I'm planning on getting a custom Damascus dial for this watch soon. Found a guy doing amazing things with titanium and a laser.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pongster said:


> it may very well be a knock off, bro.
> 
> but if your patient spent a lot of time here, it's also a common reply made by self confident people especially when the watch is clearly not a knock-off. I do it sometimes. Just to change topic as i dont want to talk about the watch. Or to draw away attention from the watch i am wearing.


Oh no no he went on and on and gave me the whole story. Also he's talking to me wearing a jubilee datejust with a fluted bezel on a Tuesday morning LOL


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Renal colic will definitely get one's attention. I'm told one modality of treatment is pull out a six-pack of beer and start drinking.


When I had them copies amounts of whiskey helped...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Had a patient today... 60yo half Philippino half white. Very well off and tired, brother a 100s millionaire.. lives part time out of country. I walked in and he had a very nice Omega white newer model sm pro
> As I know most Omega owners care about watches, only Rolex owners have taste and class, I mean buy it because they live horology, I decided to comment nicely on the Omega. He's... Yes indeed! And he's a little secret, it's a knockoff I got in Manila!
> 
> I'm so very glad I had a mask on
> ...


It's 1:30 am and I'm hungry again.

Need to start shopping for Little Delco's first watch...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> When I had them copies amounts of whiskey helped...


We got a bottle of whiskey as a Christmas present and have already given it away.. lol

Last time she drank beer, she nearly had an emotional breakdown.  But at least she's been chugging water since yesterday evening. Hope she catches up to my pace soon.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> Here's the article
> 
> ...


Not only a better looking watch than the Pogue, an arguably better Zenith El Primero movement powering it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's a question for the Off-Topic area -
> 
> "What kind of jewelry would be best to show off a kidney stone?"


I'd go with platinum so as not to detract from the shine of the stone.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Oh no no he went on and on and gave me the whole story. Also he's talking to me wearing a jubilee datejust with a fluted bezel on a Tuesday morning LOL


knock off as well?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> When I had them copies amounts of whiskey helped...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


autocorrect on your copious. Was one of my favorite words. always hear it from a favorite person.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A new Alfred (Welcome to Alfred) location opened up by work!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15917415


That looks great in an in-person (rather than website tender) photo!

I do think it would look killer on a strap vs bracelet


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> That looks great in an in-person (rather than website tender) photo!
> 
> I do think it would look killer on a strap vs bracelet


You're probably right. Maybe the idea will grow on me as I'll be selling off some Breitling straps soon.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> You're probably right. Maybe the idea will grow on me as I'll be selling off some Breitling straps soon.


Looks great. What is the lug width on that model?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks great. What is the lug width on that model?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think it's 22mm, but I'll have to verify it because it's only a 40mm case. Will get back to you.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I wore this yesterday just to model this strap for IG. I'm planning on getting a custom Damascus dial for this watch soon. *Found a guy doing amazing things with titanium and a laser. *


Did he perchance wear lots of gold, have a rather large hench...er butler, and disdain talk?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Did he perchance wear lots of gold, have a rather large hench...er butler, and disdain talk?


Lmao. Not quite. Apparently depending on what temperature you hit titanium with your laser determines the color it turns. This guy is designing Damascus patterns and dialing in temps to choose colors then pretty much just printing dials. Badass.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Looks great. What is the lug width on that model?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter





qa_ii said:


> I think it's 22mm, but I'll have to verify it because it's only a 40mm case. Will get back to you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because I can...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> autocorrect on your copious. Was one of my favorite words. always hear it from a favorite person.


Thank you for the correction sir...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just because I can...
> 
> View attachment 15917848


And since there's no one to stop me... Hahahaha! (evil laugh)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I agree. Have you tried wearing it on something other than the bracelet?


I will this weekend.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And since there's no one to stop me... Hahahaha! (evil laugh)
> 
> View attachment 15917869


She looks like she has put on a few pounds in that photo. Seriously guys she is the most overrated 'beauty' on this thread. I'd rather look at an aging Paulina Porizkova.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> She looks like she has out on a few kinds in that photo. Seriously guys she is the most overrated 'beauty' on this thread. I'd rather look at an aging Paulina Porizkova.


"The line is short but distinguished."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> She looks like she has out on a few kinds in that photo. Seriously guys she is the most overrated 'beauty' on this thread.


Don't tell your cousins that...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15917824


I was never a fan of these Panerai bracelets until I saw Conan O'Brien wearing one during one of his travel shows. It had good presence and looked kind of cool-different.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


> She looks like she has out on a few kinds in that photo. Seriously guys she is the most overrated 'beauty' on this thread. I'd rather look at an aging Paulina Porizkova.


You want us to start posting pics of Omega watches again???


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> She looks like she has out on a few kinds in that photo. Seriously guys she is the most overrated 'beauty' on this thread. I'd rather look at an aging Paulina Porizkova.


Thread mascots need not to be universally beautiful.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Good news: MrsBS passed her stone! Fished it out of the turlit and put it in a little jar. 🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> I was never a fan of these Panerai bracelets until I saw Conan O'Brien wearing one during one of his travel shows. It had good presence and looked kind of cool-different.


Very, very comfortable.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Might have been a pick-up line...


Might have but I could not have picked her up....

I prefer Mrs BT at half my weight.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao. Not quite. Apparently depending on what temperature you hit titanium with your laser determines the color it turns. This guy is designing Damascus patterns and dialing in temps to choose colors then pretty much just printing dials. Badass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he work for Zelos?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> She looks like she has put on a few pounds in that photo. Seriously guys she is the most overrated 'beauty' on this thread. I'd rather look at an aging Paulina Porizkova.


Or a dead Audrey?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Riddle of the week.. 

1500 miles of driving in SD WY MT 
How many public charging stations did I see? 
Hint it is a single digit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15917415


WoW! That is a nice watch. I could see myself wearing that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Riddle of the week..
> 
> 1500 miles of driving in SD WY MT
> How many public charging stations did I see?
> Hint it is a single digit.


Rhymes with "beer-oh"?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Rhymes with "beer-oh"?


Wrong


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Wrong


Gf

I have seen a few teslas and I do mean few. 100s more coal filled rr cars.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Made a beer recovery


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I find the 3 aliens at the bottom of the article quite unattractive. And the tiny bikini is stupid, looks like she borrowed it from her 10 year old sister.









Model’s ridiculously tiny bikini turns heads at fashion week


It might be officially winter this week but it hasn’t stopped both attendees and models alike from wearing bikinis at Afterpay Australian Fashion Week.




www.news.com.au


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I find the 3 aliens at the bottom of the article quite unattractive. And the tiny bikini is stupid, looks like she borrowed it from her 10 year old sister.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF happened to her face/lips? This passes for beauty now? That boat left without me.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Good news: MrsBS passed her stone! Fished it out of the turlit and put it in a little jar.


The beer did it huh...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Riddle of the week..
> 
> 1500 miles of driving in SD WY MT
> How many public charging stations did I see?
> Hint it is a single digit.


0 is a digit isn't it?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Rhymes with "beer-oh"?


#neverreadahead

My next effort would have been 1.

*single* digit.

Geddit...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Riddle of the week..
> 
> 1500 miles of driving in SD WY MT
> How many public charging stations did I see?
> Hint it is a single digit.


Not even gonna try and guess 

My son is getting a Tesla as his new company car. Hope he doesn't plan on driving any large distances during winter.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Done 180 miles in an I pace yesterday, at 60mph obviously to conserve the battery.

It said 223 when I picked it up but real world if you push the go pedal too hard that is more like 123.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Done 180 miles in an I pace yesterday, at 60mph obviously to conserve the battery.
> 
> It said 223 when I picked it up but real world if you push the go pedal too hard that is more like 123.


No range anxiety? 😬


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep

It’s not as though you can just pop into a garage and chuck £20 of unleaded in and then drive off is it.

You have to factor in a “Hunt the working charge point” and then a 2 hour sit and wait.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yep
> 
> It's not as though you can just pop into a garage and chuck £20 of unleaded in and then drive off is it.
> 
> You have to factor in a "Hunt the working charge point" and then a 2 hour sit and wait.


The ones rubbing their hands together would be the store operators serving snacks & drinks.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> The ones rubbing their hands together would be the store operators serving snacks & drinks.


That comment meshes well with what my son replied when I asked about recharging. Just take a coffee or two while you wait - yeah, caffeine and stress while worrying about getting to your destination on time is a volatile combination, but better than having a beer or two and getting stopped by the police at the first corner past the resting point.

Have I mentioned that my 22 year old son is now on another time out after his fourth speeding ticket. This time he wasn't over the max limit of 30 km/h over the speed limit (i.e. where it's an automatic enforced time out) but having so many tickets in such a short time triggered a warning flag and their decision. When he gets his license back in July his two year probation period (mandatory after everyone gets their license) will start over again. I was hoping that a Tesla might have the software to force him to the speed limit, since cruise control obviously isn't working.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> That comment meshes well with what my son replied when I asked about recharging. Just take a coffee or two while you wait - yeah, caffeine and stress while worrying about getting to your destination on time is a volatile combination, but better than having a beer or two and getting stopped by the police at the first corner past the resting point.
> 
> Have I mentioned that my 22 year old son is now on another time out after his fourth speeding ticket. This time he wasn't over the max limit of 30 km/h over the speed limit (i.e. where it's an automatic enforced time out) but having so many tickets in such a short time triggered a warning flag and their decision. When he gets his license back in July his two year probation period (mandatory after everyone gets their license) will start over again. I was hoping that a Tesla might have the software to force him to the speed limit, since cruise control obviously isn't working.


LOL. It's 45km over the limit when one loses his license. Always drive sensibly like never exceed by 40kmh


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. It's 45km over the limit when one loses his license. Always drive sensibly like never exceed by 40kmh


sounds like my son's mantra but clearly not working


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. It's 45km over the limit when one loses his license. Always drive sensibly like never exceed by 40kmh


When I was young and foolish, I decided to open the car up on a deserted highway at night to see what it could do. I hit 120mph and caught up with the only other car on the road. Too bad it was a cop car!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When I was young and foolish, I decided to open the car up on a deserted highway at night to see what it could do. I hit 120mph and caught up with the only other car on the road. Too bad it was a cop car!
> 
> View attachment 15918985


Hahahaha. There's not much traffic here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> 0 is a digit isn't it?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yes but wrong


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead
> 
> My next effort would have been 1.
> 
> ...


Correct I saw 1...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yep
> 
> It's not as though you can just pop into a garage and chuck £20 of unleaded in and then drive off is it.
> 
> You have to factor in a "Hunt the working charge point" and then a 2 hour sit and wait.


Yeah when I see large numbers of electric rental cars in WY I will believe it's real.

Course I have said electric car as a daily commuter likely work. An all out approach isn't going to happen.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah when I see large numbers of electric rental cars in WY I will believe it's real.
> 
> Course I have said electric car as a daily commuter likely work. An all out approach isn't going to happen.


I'm super close to just going for an electric or plug-in hybrid already. If we move to a house with a garage, almost guarantee that one of our cars will go that way. Covid non-travel aside, it's been ages since we've driven more than 200 miles in a day. And if I do the math, I'll suspect that using a rental gas car for our once-ever-couple-years long trips, while going fully electric at home (and _not_ paying for gas and other maintenance) might end up being a bit cheaper, if not a wash.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm super close to just going for an electric or plug-in hybrid already. If we move to a house with a garage, almost guarantee that one of our cars will go that way. Covid non-travel aside, it's been ages since we've driven more than 200 miles in a day. And if I do the math, I'll suspect that using a rental gas car for our once-ever-couple-years long trips, while going fully electric at home (and _not_ paying for gas and other maintenance) might end up being a bit cheaper, if not a wash.


Probably work well. I could make the gkid car electric. I won't but it could work. Rental cars are getting to be expensive. Just paid $556 for a Chevy blazer for a week.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Probably work well. I could make the gkid car electric. I won't but it could work. Rental cars are getting to be expensive. Just paid $556 for a Chevy blazer for a week.


Same price that I saw just now, checking with Hertz and without any military retiree shenanigans (not sure where to go for those anyway).

Kinda lucky that my parents live on a major train route, so there's that option if I really want it. Way cheaper, and honestly not any longer (20+ hours driving time by car, but I'd want to sleep halfway, so about 30 total; versus 30+ total hours by train including several hours' layover in Chicago). The train will definitely have to wait until more people are vaxxed and this covid routine settles down, though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Same price that I saw just now, checking with Hertz and without any military retiree shenanigans (not sure where to go for those anyway).
> 
> Kinda lucky that my parents live on a major train route, so there's that option if I really want it. Way cheaper, and honestly not any longer (20+ hours driving time by car, but I'd want to sleep halfway, so about 30 total; versus 30+ total hours by train including several hours' layover in Chicago). The train will definitely have to wait until more people are vaxxed and this covid routine settles down, though.


Well if you vaxxed doesn't really matter. Planes similar. I've seen very few masks out here excepting airports. Now for sure a lot of the people I see are not vaxxed but can't fix that. Last valid number I saw on break through infection was like 1 in 10000 so highly unlikely. Time to go!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Well if you vaxxed doesn't really matter. Planes similar. I've seen very few masks out here excepting airports. Now for sure a lot of the people I see are not vaxxed but can't fix that. Last valid number I saw on break through infection was like 1 in 10000 so highly unlikely. Time to go!!!


It'll be harder to convince MrsBS, but we'll get out there eventually. Probably during the next break she gets from school; her summer session started up this week. Odds are that we won't have any real time off till next summer.

I really _really_ want to take her to Europe. Used to go to Paris for work pretty often, my sister's family spent a few years in Germany, and we've got cousins in Italy at the moment. Imagine taking in all the sights between Normandy and, say, Tuscany over 2-3 weeks.

(edit) Fawk these cv19 variants and fawk the resistance to vaccinations...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400494262106701824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400492226099167235


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> The ones rubbing their hands together would be the store operators serving snacks & drinks.


I doubt that charging will be free forever. It's not free to charge batteries at home.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> I doubt that charging will be free forever. It's not free to charge batteries at home.


Cheaper to charge at home than it is to fill up with gas, tho.

Jason did the math a couple years ago and if I substituted my Honda instead of the Alfa Giulia that he used in the first half of his vid, a Tesla (or any EV) would still cost only about half as much.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah when I see large numbers of electric rental cars in WY I will believe it's real.
> 
> Course I have said electric car as a daily commuter likely work. An all out approach isn't going to happen.


In Norway buyers of electric cars get a hefty tax reduction, so Teslas are very popular for commuting to work. But when it comes to longer drives, like going to their summer cabins, they pack their kids and pets into their Volvos.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> She looks like she has put on a few pounds in that photo. Seriously guys she is the most overrated 'beauty' on this thread. I'd rather look at an aging Paulina Porizkova.


I like cute, and not every woman needs to be a perfectly formed formulaic stepford wife to be beautiful.

Sometimes, *normal* can be enormously attractive.

Variety, is after all, what makes life interesting.

Let's give the man some leeway, as after all, he was the one who did bring Paulina to this thread as well as the eminently watchable Tiffany (Abigail)...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "The line is short but distinguished."


[Stands behind BSF in line. Puffs his chest out and pretends to be distinguished...]

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Let's give the man some leeway, as after all, he was the one who did bring *Paulina* to this thread ...


I believe I was the one with the first Paulina post back in OoO.1, tyvm. 

(link -- and the image isn't there anymore thanks to the Zenforo migration! ?‍♂ Opinions on Omega )


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not even gonna try and guess
> 
> My son is getting a Tesla as his new company car. Hope he doesn't plan on driving any large distances during winter.


Many years ago I was offered a Prius as a company subsidised lease vehicle and it was *strongly* encouraged by the then CEO.

I pointed out that my contract didn't put conditions around how my vehicle allowance was used and got an XR8 instead.

Was the most publicly hated, (and I learned later - secretly envied), guy in the executive car park...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> The ones rubbing their hands together would be the store operators serving snacks & drinks.


Multiple food franchises in the same complex is what is happening here. You know how I know...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> That comment meshes well with what my son replied when I asked about recharging. Just take a coffee or two while you wait - yeah, caffeine and stress while worrying about getting to your destination on time is a volatile combination, but better than having a beer or two and getting stopped by the police at the first corner past the resting point.
> 
> Have I mentioned that my 22 year old son is now on another time out after his fourth speeding ticket. This time he wasn't over the max limit of 30 km/h over the speed limit (i.e. where it's an automatic enforced time out) but having so many tickets in such a short time triggered a warning flag and their decision. When he gets his license back in July his two year probation period (mandatory after everyone gets their license) will start over again. I was hoping that a Tesla might have the software to force him to the speed limit, since cruise control obviously isn't working.


Lol. He's me at that age...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. It's 45km over the limit when one loses his license. Always drive sensibly like never exceed by 40kmh


30km/h here...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When I was young and foolish, I decided to open the car up on a deserted highway at night to see what it could do. I hit 120mph and caught up with the only other car on the road. Too bad it was a cop car!
> 
> View attachment 15918985


So?

You blew right past them and kept going...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Correct I saw 1...


Should have known when you said *riddle*...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I believe I was the one with the first Paulina post back in OoO.1, tyvm.
> 
> (link -- and the image isn't there anymore thanks to the Zenforo migration!  Opinions on Omega )


Apologies BSi.

Tiffany still stands though?

Late to the party...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Many years ago I was offered a Prius as a company subsidised lease vehicle and it was *strongly* encouraged by the then CEO.
> 
> I pointed out that my contract didn't put conditions around how my vehicle allowance was used and got an XR8 instead.
> 
> ...


He's had a Mercedes and Audi so I'm hoping that a tin-can-with-a-computer-screen Tesla will slow him down. His boss recently traded in his Bentley for a 911. Lots of cars and watches talk at his job.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> So?
> 
> You blew right past them and kept going...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:

Back in the early nineties, I was on an overnight run to Adelaide and was cruising at an indicated well over 200km/h with all my lights blazing, (I had extra rally style driving lights on the car as I used to make this trip regularly), on a dead straight empty road and flew past a police car setting up a radar trap in the early hours of the morning just over the state border.

Saw them start off after me, but kept going to the next truck stop where lights off, parked in the back, went in for a coffee and watched them cruise past about 5 minutes later.

Geez, I was a stupid kid...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> He's had a Mercedes and Audi so I'm hoping that a tin-can-with-a-computer-screen Tesla will slow him down. His boss recently traded in his Bentley for a 911. Lots of cars and watches talk at his job.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Getting on a track gave me an outlet and saved me from going down the street racing route many of my friends took and didn't end well for some.

Buy him track days and performance driving lessons, that's what started me off...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Getting on a track gave me an outlet and saved me from going down the street racing route many of my friends took and didn't end well for some.
> 
> Buy him track days and performance driving lessons, that's what started me off...


This is the way.  Our local autocross region holds car control classes for new drivers, going beyond what can be done safely on public roads. They find out how easily things can go badly, and without hitting other cars or killing anyone.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah when I see large numbers of electric rental cars in WY I will believe it's real.
> 
> Course I have said electric car as a daily commuter likely work. An all out approach isn't going to happen.


Not a big fan of electric car, unless EV manufacturer's find a way to do with all the Li-ion batteries after their life cycle , which I reckon 4-5 years max.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

(whispers) friggin' screen reader software can go fawk itself

(shouts into potted plant that my boss gave me) I LOVE MY JOB


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Back in the early nineties, I was on an overnight run to Adelaide and was cruising at an indicated well over 200km/h with all my lights blazing, (I had extra rally style driving lights on the car as I used to make this trip regularly), on a dead straight empty road and flew past a police car setting up a radar trap in the early hours of the morning just over the state border.
> 
> ...


Double Godfrey:

Not much smarter as an adult either...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> This is the way.  Our local autocross region holds car control classes for new drivers, going beyond what can be done safely on public roads. They find out how easily things can go badly, and without hitting other cars or killing anyone.


Should be mandatory for new drivers everywhere...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Should be mandatory for new drivers everywhere...


Probably said it in OoO before, but I'm lucky that I made it out of my teens.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I like cute, and not every woman needs to be a perfectly formed formulaic stepford wife to be beautiful.
> 
> Sometimes, *normal* can be enormously attractive.
> 
> ...


Abigail is nice.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Getting on a track gave me an outlet and saved me from going down the street racing route many of my friends took and didn't end well for some.
> 
> Buy him track days and performance driving lessons, that's what started me off...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


We street raced regularly. Fortunately we had some good low traffic spots with nothing but woods and swamps on either side. Helped that a few local officers also had cars they raced. Was all in good fun till the big money racers started showing up with trailer cars and bringing crowds. Luckily I missed the night the state police coordinated and boxed everyone in. 4 ways out and every one blocked. MANY citations were issued that night. I remember I got the call about it while I was on a date with the wife. Was supposed to stop there on the way back home. It was really big again a couple years ago in New Orleans with the whole Street Outlaws thing on tv.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Kinda lucky that my parents live on a major train route, so there's that option if I really want it. Way cheaper, and honestly not any longer (20+ hours driving time by car, but I'd want to sleep halfway, so about 30 total; versus 30+ total hours by train including several hours' layover in Chicago).


Hell, people sleep in their Teslas all the time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah when I see large numbers of electric rental cars in WY I will believe it's real.
> 
> Course I have said electric car as a daily commuter likely work. An all out approach isn't going to happen.


Yup. The car rental companies are always the ones in the know and their practices are driven by commercial decisions. So it's got to be the cheapest solution for them if they are going to be adopting electric.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm super close to just going for an electric or plug-in hybrid already. If we move to a house with a garage, almost guarantee that one of our cars will go that way. Covid non-travel aside, it's been ages since we've driven more than 200 miles in a day. And if I do the math, I'll suspect that using a rental gas car for our once-ever-couple-years long trips, while going fully electric at home (and _not_ paying for gas and other maintenance) might end up being a bit cheaper, if not a wash.


Think of the pollution from the batteries when the time comes to scrap the car....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hell, people sleep in their Teslas all the time...


When I pay for full autopilot in my Tesla you'll have to pry it from my cold dead hands (literally). ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Probably work well. I could make the gkid car electric. I won't but it could work. Rental cars are getting to be expensive. Just paid $556 for a Chevy blazer for a week.


That's cheap. Costs me AU$650 for a three day rental of a small KIA the other day.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> In Norway buyers of electric cars get a hefty tax reduction, so Teslas are very popular for commuting to work. But when it comes to longer drives, like going to their summer cabins, they pack their kids and pets into their Volvos.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


That is the only way.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Well if you vaxxed doesn't really matter. Planes similar. I've seen very few masks out here excepting airports. Now for sure a lot of the people I see are not vaxxed but can't fix that. Last valid number I saw on break through infection was like 1 in 10000 so highly unlikely. Time to go!!!


If it was up to Mrs. BSF, she'd get 2 of the J&J, two more of the Pfizer and 2 more of the... You get the idea.

And since she was a poli sci major, she'd also say, "Stop confusing me with math!!"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I like cute, and not every woman needs to be a perfectly formed formulaic stepford wife to be beautiful.
> 
> Sometimes, *normal* can be enormously attractive.
> 
> ...


Gal Gadot is my type of woman.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Multiple food franchises in the same complex is what is happening here. You know how I know...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Of course, we've discussed that too. We have McDonalds, Hungry Jacks and KFC for the new roadhouses. But there'll be no electric charging stations here for the foreseeable future because it's just too far between towns here. It'll work on the east coast as a mere 2,300km joins Brisbane - Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Apologies BSi.
> 
> Tiffany still stands though?
> 
> ...


I also believe you were first Hilde and Jessy.

Just to refresh everyone's memory...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> 30km/h here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Wussy.... can't handle higher speeds huh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So?
> 
> You blew right past them and kept going...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That's the spirit!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> Back in the early nineties, I was on an overnight run to Adelaide and was cruising at an indicated well over 200km/h with all my lights blazing, (I had extra rally style driving lights on the car as I used to make this trip regularly), on a dead straight empty road and flew past a police car setting up a radar trap in the early hours of the morning just over the state border.
> 
> ...


That's the spirit!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Getting on a track gave me an outlet and saved me from going down the street racing route many of my friends took and didn't end well for some.
> 
> Buy him track days and performance driving lessons, that's what started me off...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yup. Likewise and I have started my kid on go karts to show him where he can have fun in a sage environment with friends speeding.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Not a big fan of electric car, unless EV manufacturer's find a way to do with all the Li-ion batteries after their life cycle , which I reckon 4-5 years max.


They'll dump it all in Australia. There's were all the crap end up. We're the arse end of the world after all....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I also believe you were first Hilde and Jessy.
> 
> Just to refresh everyone's memory...
> 
> ...


Gf.

Otoh, I was first with Nina and Jenna.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Not a big fan of electric car, unless EV manufacturer's find a way to do with all the Li-ion batteries after their life cycle , which I reckon 4-5 years max.


GM only has a few years to figure out roflmao


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Probably said it in OoO before, but I'm lucky that I made it out of my teens.


Closest I came on this trip was an indecisive pronghorn


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hell, people sleep in their Teslas all the time...


What do you expect? The car isn't exactly engaging to drive. It is boring as F-ck. As my friend said, "I'd rather be poked in the eyes by needles than drive that thing." LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> They'll dump it all in Australia. There's were all the crap end up. We're the arse end of the world after all....


Yeah some mining for needed materials being blocked here better than AUS suffers


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

In response to BigJennaFan and Barracks...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK I figured out the fertility thing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Yeah some mining for needed materials being blocked here better than AUS suffers


A huge lithium deposits in my state and there are projects underway to extract them for sale. A lot of questions around how the lithium batteries are going to be safely dismantled and recycled but everyone is skirting the issue. From politicians to the battery sellers. Worst of all are the fake environmentalists who lobby for "clean" energy and all they do is make trouble lobbying with their bs without any real solutions.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK I figured out the fertility thing
> View attachment 15920130


Umm... you don't use your mouth nor hands. Wrong part of body, no?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@BigSeikoFan so maybe you learned on SS Obesity

Moving sidewalks in airports.. If you stay still you go to the right.. If walking you stay to left. Twice now confronted with.. Woman's butt cheeks extend from rail to rail. What does one do?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Umm... you don't use your mouth nor hands. Wrong part of body, no?


Bullet #3


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> A huge lithium deposits in my state and there are projects underway to extract them for sale. A lot of questions around how the lithium batteries are going to be safely dismantled and recycled but everyone is skirting the issue. From politicians to the battery sellers. Worst of all are the fake environmentalists who lobby for "clean" energy and all they do is make trouble lobbying with their bs without any real solutions.


Would have to find article but apparently some of the rare minerals needed are here in western USA but env block
. So guess makes more sense to boat them from AUS to China to make then import them here?

And b4 anyone makes political just remember we don't have many engineers in govt.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> In response to BigJennaFan and Barracks...


Not the best shot of her; she looks like a cross between Marilyn Manson and The Joker...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan so maybe you learned on SS Obesity
> 
> Moving sidewalks in airports.. If you stay still you go to the right.. If walking you stay to left. Twice now confronted with.. Woman's butt cheeks extend from rail to rail. What does one do?


Take a pic and post it on SoOoO?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Would have to find article but apparently some of the rare minerals needed are here in western USA but env block
> . So guess makes more sense to boat them from AUS to China to make then import them here?
> 
> And b4 anyone makes political just remember we *don't have many engineers in govt.*


I'd volunteer to translate the tech stuff to the dummies in govt but I'd have to shoot myself after the first week...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

PSA: There's a NY Horlogical Society webinar on 6/7/21 by the guy who heads up the Zeitwerk at Lange.

A Mechanical Leap Forward: The ZEITWERK by A. Lange & Söhne, with Anthony de Haas and Robert Hoffmann - Horological Society of New York


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Take a pic and post it on SoOoO?


Next time.. Gotta turn shutter sound off


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> OK I figured out the fertility thing
> View attachment 15920130


That's population control bro. Less people to live off the government that controls them. Or something like that. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd volunteer to translate the tech stuff to the dummies in govt but I'd have to shoot myself after the first week...


Like I told bsi sorta.. Farming is easy til you have to do it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That's population control bro. Less people to live off the government that controls them. Or something like that.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


See if I can find a pic 4 u


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan so maybe you learned on SS Obesity
> 
> Moving sidewalks in airports.. If you stay still you go to the right.. If walking you stay to left. Twice now confronted with.. Woman's butt cheeks extend from rail to rail. What does one do?


Alternatively, you let them pass first and hope they don't get stuck.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan so maybe you learned on SS Obesity
> 
> Moving sidewalks in airports.. If you stay still you go to the right.. If walking you stay to left. Twice now confronted with.. Woman's butt cheeks extend from rail to rail. What does one do?


That's where you're stuck behind the behinds....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Bullet #3


That is necessary.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Would have to find article but apparently some of the rare minerals needed are here in western USA but env block
> . So guess makes more sense to boat them from AUS to China to make then import them here?
> 
> And b4 anyone makes political just remember we don't have many engineers in govt.


Probably so...

Our environmentalist would protest against anything but it seems that the ones here are more interested about the trees and live export of sheep.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Alternatively, you let them pass first and hope they don't get stuck.
> 
> View attachment 15920174


Turn the other cheek?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Next time.. Gotta turn shutter sound off


LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Probably so...
> 
> Our environmentalist would protest against anything but it seems that the ones here are more interested about the trees and live export of sheep.


Wait they want the sheep dead first?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Wait they want the sheep dead first?


Umm.. that's the problem. Certain countries, driven by religious believes want the animals live so that they can say a short prayer verse, cut its throat and slaughter it according to custom. That means that the sheep have to be put on a life stock ship to sail halfway across the world. About 15% of the sheep die during the voyage and the crew throw them overboard. Google youtube videos of this. Pretty shocking.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Umm.. that's the problem. Certain countries, driven by religious believes want the animals live so that they can say a short prayer verse, cut its throat and slaughter it according to custom. That means that the sheep have to be put on a life stock ship to sail halfway across the world. About 15% of the sheep die during the voyage and the crew throw them overboard. Google youtube videos of this. Pretty shocking.


Pretty good argument for eat local.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Pretty good argument for eat local.


Gf

Reminds me of hymn Amazing Grace.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Pretty good argument for eat local.


That's what I say. I source all my fresh produce locally.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> That's what I say. I source all my fresh produce locally.


Where do you source your animals?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Where do you source your animals?


I know it's a trick question because yours is probably in your backyard. Ours come from farms about 100km south of my city. There is an abattoir there that stuns, kills and slaughters the animals and pre-pack them for sale.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

First Access: The Tissot PRX Powermatic 80 Has Arrived


The HODINKEE Shop has received early access to one of the year's most anticipated watches.




shop.hodinkee.com





Me Likey.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> I know it's a trick question because yours is probably in your backyard. Ours come from farms about 100km south of my city. There is an abattoir there that stuns, kills and slaughters the animals and pre-pack them for sale.


Factory farming..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> I know it's a trick question because yours is probably in your backyard. Ours come from farms about 100km south of my city. There is an abattoir there that stuns, kills and slaughters the animals and pre-pack them for sale.


Raised in nbor hood but probably travels all over to come back to table.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Umm.. that's the problem. Certain countries, driven by religious believes want the animals live so that they can say a short prayer verse, cut its throat and slaughter it according to custom. That means that the sheep have to be put on a life stock ship to sail halfway across the world. About 15% of the sheep die during the voyage and the crew throw them overboard. Google youtube videos of this. Pretty shocking.


Weren't some of the ships out at sea while the Suez Canal was constipated last month carrying livestock, and more of it died on board than usual?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> First Access: The Tissot PRX Powermatic 80 Has Arrived
> 
> 
> The HODINKEE Shop has received early access to one of the year's most anticipated watches.
> ...


Pretty impressive.. Didn't see size?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> First Access: The Tissot PRX Powermatic 80 Has Arrived
> 
> 
> The HODINKEE Shop has received early access to one of the year's most anticipated watches.
> ...


Me too. The lighting in most of their pics is pretty flat, so it's hard to see if the dials besides blue have any extra treatment.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I will this weekend.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> First Access: The Tissot PRX Powermatic 80 Has Arrived
> 
> 
> The HODINKEE Shop has received early access to one of the year's most anticipated watches.
> ...


For the price I think it is rather remarkable especially w an auto. Don't make me change my mind VC...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Pretty impressive.. Didn't see size?


40
10.9 thick


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> 40
> 10.9 thick


Continue reading didn't work for. Me.. Nice size


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Continue reading didn't work for. Me.. Nice size


Not seeing it


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm calling it. The Speedmaster, a Rolex Sub no date and a GMT (color iteration is up to the owner) are the only 3 watches one would ever need. That's what I'm aiming for. Three watches. All iconic.

Now I have 5. Which is fine. (I don't include beaters)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I'm calling it. The Speedmaster, a Rolex Sub no date and a GMT (color iteration is up to the owner) are the only 3 watches one would ever need. That's what I'm aiming for. Three watches. All iconic.


Sounds solid to me, though the Sub and GMT would kinda step on each other's toes a bit.

I'd swap the Sub for a Cellini Time (or keep the Sub, and swap the GMT for a Cellini Date) but I'm weird like that.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I'm calling it. The Speedmaster, a Rolex Sub no date and a GMT (color iteration is up to the owner) are the only 3 watches one would ever need. That's what I'm aiming for. Three watches. All iconic.
> 
> Now I have 5. Which is fine. (I don't include beaters)




























CALL
Or this one when I find it


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> CALL
> Or this one when I find it
> 
> View attachment 15920355


Stop showing off.


What do you mean or? And is what you meant. You have the best 3 ever and the polar would just make you be on the vinegar stroke constantly (Aussie humor)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Or this one when I find it
> 
> View attachment 15920355


I know a guy...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know a guy...


Lol I just can't find it when I was looking this past week end . I need to look Friday when I get home since heading out again Sat morning and the one i want to take w me


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Horus straps

What do you think?
In person is more faded in color and less vibrant, but it sure as ish is comfy and fits well.

This is a big competition company to everest


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Where do you source your animals?


Piedmontese.com

Certified piedmont cattle raised right!! It's the very best beef!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Stop showing off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or because the wife's blro is hers so I wear the exp II (when I locate it ) and yes sometimes I get to wear the blro but if I am honest the bling fits her better than me so ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know a guy...


Can your guy find me a OP ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Can your guy find me a OP ...


Will ask. If you're talking about Tiffany, it might be tough...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Will ask. If you're talking about Tiffany, it might be tough...


I dig the mustard looking one too


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> I dig the mustard looking one too


Mustard yellow?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mustard yellow?


Or "Signal yellow"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna says Hi.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mustard yellow?


Mustard yellowish


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna says Hi.
> 
> View attachment 15920439


Her face is as wide as the train above.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Her face is as wide as the train above.


That means she has plenty of room

No, I can't talk about her like that...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Weren't some of the ships out at sea while the Suez Canal was constipated last month carrying livestock, and more of it died on board than usual?


Probably, plus the crew must have helped themselves to some when they ran out of supplies...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Pretty impressive.. Didn't see size?


Large.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm calling it. The Speedmaster, a Rolex Sub no date and a GMT (color iteration is up to the owner) are the only 3 watches one would ever need. That's what I'm aiming for. Three watches. All iconic.
> 
> Now I have 5. Which is fine. (I don't include beaters)


That's all one really needs. No more, no less. In fact, the Submariner is a beater watch for some.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Sounds solid to me, though the Sub and GMT would kinda step on each other's toes a bit.
> 
> I'd swap the Sub for a Cellini Time (or keep the Sub, and swap the GMT for a Cellini Date) but I'm weird like that.


No, no, not a Cellini...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> CALL
> Or this one when I find it
> 
> View attachment 15920355


The Explorer II. The watch to replace them all?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Horus straps
> 
> What do you think?
> In person is more faded in color and less vibrant, but it sure as ish is comfy and fits well.
> ...


You need a Tiffany blue dial of the new Oyster Perpetual to go with those Horus straps.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> You need a Tiffany blue dial of the new Oyster Perpetual to go with those Horus straps.


🥲🥲🥲


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> That's all one really needs. No more, no less. In fact, the Submariner is a beater watch for some.


Saw a pre ceramic one yesterday at Sydney Vintage watches. I was so tempted but no box or papers.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not the best shot of her; she looks like a cross between Marilyn Manson and The Joker...


WTF?

Here you go my friend...time to end your suffering.

Eye Test Near Me: Book Online Now at OPSM


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> GM only has a few years to figure out roflmao


.
I reckon they never will, unless someone found a ground breaking discovery of recycling Li-Ion batteries.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> A huge lithium deposits in my state and there are projects underway to extract them for sale. A lot of questions around how the lithium batteries are going to be safely dismantled and recycled but everyone is skirting the issue. From politicians to the battery sellers. *Worst of all are the fake environmentalists who lobby for "clean" energy and all they do is make trouble lobbying with their bs without any real solutions*.


^^ This. Those guys have no idea on what they are talking..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Saw a pre ceramic one yesterday at Sydney Vintage watches. I was so tempted but no box or papers.


Nah, ceramic bezel newer model is what you should buy. If I got a pre-ceramic, then that will be my beater watch, eg. Seadweller same as what Gunnar has.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> WTF?
> 
> Here you go my friend...time to end your suffering.
> 
> Eye Test Near Me: Book Online Now at OPSM


He's only got eyes for Jenna.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> .
> I reckon they never will, unless someone found a ground breaking discovery of recycling Li-Ion batteries.


I like you already. You know what you're talking about.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> ^^ This. Those guys have no idea on what they are talking..


LOL. I have many a fight with the enviros. Once, I was prevented from clearing some land due to heritage native plants. Then nature solved my problem. A bush fire during an exceptionally hot summer wiped it all out.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. I have many a fight with the enviros. Once, I was prevented from clearing some land due to heritage native plants. Then nature solved my problem. A bush fire during an exceptionally hot summer wiped it all out.


.
Looks like nature have to take its fate from the enviros . Mostly the solution enviros offer is much worse than the problem they intend to solve.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Probably work well. I could make the gkid car electric. I won't but it could work. Rental cars are getting to be expensive. Just paid $556 for a Chevy blazer for a week.


A few years ago I paid about that amount for a 3 week rental and drove from Phoenix to southern to northern CA and back.

# it often pays to rent a car when booking flights from Europe

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Speaking of LV bags, my wife went through the roof yesterday when she found out that my son paid over 2k USD for what looks like a gym bag. 

She then looked at me and said, I still can’t believe that you paid 4k for that watch 


LOoOser in the Brotherhood

Edit: spelling


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> They'll dump it all in Australia. There's were all the crap end up. We're the arse end of the world after all....


Just don't fill in the mines. Problem solved. I'll PM my bill 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This is a nice reinterpretation.

"Feeling Intrepid With Seiko's Prospex 1959 Alpinist Modern Re-interpretation" via @watchville Seiko Prospex 1959 Alpinist Reinterpreted For A Modern Audience (2021)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> .
> Looks like nature have to take its fate from the enviros . Mostly the solution enviros offer is much worse than the problem they intend to solve.


However, amazingly, that fern plant from the Jurassic period survived through all the Bush fires and re-germination cycles in the Blue Mountains. You can see a sample of it in the Mt Cootha herbarium.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of LV bags, my I've went through the roof yesterday when she found out that my son paid over 2k USD for what looks like a gym bag.
> 
> She then looked at me and said, I still can't believe that you paid 4k for that watch
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Yeah, I can't believe that you paid 4K for that watch.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> We street raced regularly. Fortunately we had some good low traffic spots with nothing but woods and swamps on either side. Helped that a few local officers also had cars they raced. Was all in good fun till the big money racers started showing up with trailer cars and bringing crowds. Luckily I missed the night the state police coordinated and boxed everyone in. 4 ways out and every one blocked. MANY citations were issued that night. I remember I got the call about it while I was on a date with the wife. Was supposed to stop there on the way back home. It was really big again a couple years ago in New Orleans with the whole Street Outlaws thing on tv.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


We were never so organised, which made it even riskier, and stupidly dangerous behaviour by some, leading to a string of serious, (fatal) consequences, including innocent bystanders, led to an inevitable crack down by the authorities and a zero tolerance policy including instant impoundments and crushing of vehicles.

Save it for the track, its safer for everyone that way...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hell, people sleep in their Teslas all the time...


 "A very bad idea" indeed...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> "A very bad idea" indeed...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I was saying that it shows how boring and mind numbing it is to drive a Tesla


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow. I see that the "Buying Experience" thread has taken off. Sporty seems to be enjoying himself toying with the guy ranting about not getting his Explorer from an AD. What an entertaining read. LOL


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Wussy.... can't handle higher speeds huh?


I've been travelling 50km each way on my daily commute to work and the idiots I see on the road doing 60km/h are scary enough. The same morons doing 90 would be deadly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan so maybe you learned on SS Obesity
> 
> Moving sidewalks in airports.. If you stay still you go to the right.. If walking you stay to left. Twice now confronted with.. Woman's butt cheeks extend from rail to rail. What does one do?


Part and push through...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Yeah, I can't believe that you paid 4K for that watch.


Thing is when she looks at my Speedy she thinks it's just another one of my vintage watches.

Bought mine in January 2020, so not vintage.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> We were never so organised, which made it even riskier, and stupidly dangerous behaviour by some, leading to a string of serious, (fatal) consequences, including innocent bystanders, led to an inevitable crack down by the authorities and a zero tolerance policy including *instant impoundments and crushing of vehicles.*
> 
> Save it for the track, its safer for everyone that way...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wow, those guys weren't kidding around.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna says "good morning."










I said, "Not really; I gotta go to the DMV today..."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> This is a nice reinterpretation.
> 
> "Feeling Intrepid With Seiko's Prospex 1959 Alpinist Modern Re-interpretation" via @watchville Seiko Prospex 1959 Alpinist Reinterpreted For A Modern Audience (2021)


Looking more and more like green is the new blue. I don't mind, either, tbh.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Closest I came on this trip was an indecisive pronghorn


Abundance of antelope where you were. Fortunately not as many people as pronghorns.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> A huge lithium deposits in my state and there are projects underway to extract them for sale. A lot of questions around how the lithium batteries are going to be safely dismantled and recycled but everyone is skirting the issue. From politicians to the battery sellers. Worst of all are the fake environmentalists who lobby for "clean" energy and all they do is make trouble lobbying with their bs without any real solutions.


Same as our politicians.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Looking more and more like green is the new blue. I don't mind, either, tbh.


Like PP saying we're discontinuing the 5711 and then deciding to make another one in green just to see if it'd sell. 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, those guys weren't kidding around.





BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, those guys weren't kidding around.


Still not kidding around.
It's the current state of play for repeat offenders.
It also doesn't matter who owns the car, they can impound it anyway.

"The magistrate can still make an order if the vehicle that was used when a hoon driving offence happened was owned by someone else.

If you are the owner of the vehicle you will have to explain to the magistrate why immobilising, impounding or forfeiting the vehicle would cause exceptional hardship.

The court may ask you to give an undertaking. This is a promise that you will not let the person drive your vehicle for a certain amount of time.

If you breach the undertaking the court may go ahead and order that the vehicle is impounded, immobilised or forfeited and sold."

So if junior borrows daddy's Porsche and goes street racing, the gumint could end up owning it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna says "good morning."
> 
> View attachment 15921095
> 
> ...


See, she has a couple of other nice things going for her as well...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Some essentials!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Still not kidding around.
> It's the current state of play for repeat offenders.
> It also doesn't matter who owns the car, they can impound it anyway.
> 
> ...


Dang, and I thought California's driving laws were bad (although I've run into some friendly cops and have gotten away with more than I should have&#8230


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna says "good morning."
> 
> View attachment 15921095
> 
> ...


for some reason this song came to mind: the hills are alive with the sound of music ....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Proud to be promoted to No. 1 post...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Proud to be promoted to No. 1 post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey:
Followed soon after by this little Tapatalk glitch...

Could this be a sign that OoO 3.0 is needed soon?










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dang, and I thought California's driving laws were bad (although I've run into some friendly cops and have gotten away with more than I should have&#8230


Victoria is known as the "Nanny" state. 
The legislation is written to take into account the lowest possible denominator.

If you enjoy driving fast, you'd best go do it somewhere else.

Not unlike our approach to Covid prevention.

Assume the majority of the population is too stupid to police themselves, and legislate accordingly to protect them from themselves.

Sadly, given our low rates of compliance with checkin requirements for contact tracing, they are probably right...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> for some reason this song came to mind: the hills are alive with the sound of music ....


Those hills are most definitely alive, and the music is sweet...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

On another note, I wrapped up my Government contract role today, starting a new role back in the private sector on Monday...


SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> On another note, I wrapped up my Government contract role today, starting a new role back in the private sector on Monday...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Seamless transitions FTW.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Victoria is known as the "Nanny" state.
> The legislation is written to take into account the lowest possible denominator.
> 
> If you enjoy driving fast, you'd best go do it somewhere else.
> ...


I feel that. Certain states in the US are like that as well. When I was living on the east coast, once you entered Virginia from Maryland, unless you wanted a quick ticket, it was best to slow down to the exact speed limit. Same with parts of Indiana in law school. Was doing 82mph in a 70 zone on a Sunday. Not a car on the road and I was stopped and ticketed (possibly for having California plates and driving an M3 to be honest). In California, if you're going 80/85mph even in a 60/65 zone, unless you're blatantly weaving in and out or passing traffic, highway patrol will usually drive right by you.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey BT - better on blue leather?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Hey BT - better on blue leather?


Very nice looking.. Makes a great dress watch when needed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Very nice looking.. Makes a great dress watch when needed.


Gf

Strap fits well... Brand?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Very nice looking.. Makes a great dress watch when needed.


I picked up a black rubber strap used (well, new but through a dealer selling it by itself). That'll be here tomorrow or Monday.

Thinking the rubber will be my normal go-to for the summer. Steel for winter. Leather for meetings.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Strap fits well... Brand?


That's the thing with the Santos. Only Cartier straps right now and a few customs on Etsy. So this is a Cartier strap. I think that this will expand in time since the Santos has become so damn popular. But that's the only real limit right now since it uses the QuickSwitch system to change.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Hey BT - better on blue leather?


I'm a sucker for blue leather also. Looks great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I feel that. Certain states in the US are like that as well. When I was living on the east coast, once you entered Virginia from Maryland, unless you wanted a quick ticket, it was best to slow down to the exact speed limit. Same with parts of Indiana in law school. Was doing 82mph in a 70 zone on a Sunday. Not a car on the road and I was stopped and ticketed (possibly for having California plates and driving an M3 to be honest). In California, if you're going 80/85mph even in a 60/65 zone, unless you're blatantly weaving in and out or passing traffic, highway patrol will usually drive right by you.


Same thing with South Carolina. That whole state is funded with ticket money from North Carolina and Georgia* 

*and yankee type folks going to Charleston!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> On another note, I wrapped up my Government contract role today, starting a new role back in the private sector on Monday...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


No time off between gigs?? You da man!

Is this new job a result of your new schooling?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Thinking the rubber will be my normal go-to for the summer. Steel for winter. Leather for meetings.


What sort of meetings do you go to??


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Same thing with South Carolina. That whole state is funded with ticket money from North Carolina and Georgia*
> 
> *and yankee type folks going to Charleston!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Some essentials!


Question...
Did the Submersible come with a bezel protector?
If so, either I did not get one or I misplaced it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


>


Godfrey.

Haha. Way before Jenna.😉








]


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Seamless transitions FTW.


Yes. It worked out nicely.

I was offered a contract extension, which I turned down in favour of the new role...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I feel that. Certain states in the US are like that as well. When I was living on the east coast, once you entered Virginia from Maryland, unless you wanted a quick ticket, it was best to slow down to the exact speed limit. Same with parts of Indiana in law school. Was doing 82mph in a 70 zone on a Sunday. Not a car on the road and I was stopped and ticketed (possibly for having California plates and driving an M3 to be honest). In California, if you're going 80/85mph even in a 60/65 zone, unless you're blatantly weaving in and out or passing traffic, highway patrol will usually drive right by you.


We have speed camera's everywhere. They allow a 2Km/h tolerance for equipment error and a 3km/h allowance above the limit. That's it. 
It's just another form of taxation, but in this case, legal to practice avoidance...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Question...
> Did the Submersible come with a bezel protector?
> If so, either I did not get one or I misplaced it.


I honestly don't remember. I don't think it did, as I don't have it, and I don't think my AD would have removed it and not given it to me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> We have speed camera's everywhere. They allow a 2Km/h tolerance for equipment error and a 3km/h allowance above the limit. That's it.
> It's just another form of taxation, but in this case, legal to practice avoidance...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Thankfully speed cameras are not allowed in the US, from what I can tell. Red light cameras, all over, but you have to be caught by police/highway patrol to actually get a speeding ticket as far as I know (and I HOPE it stays that way)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No time off between gigs?? You da man!
> 
> Is this new job a result of your new schooling?


Not directly, although it was almost certainly relevant in the selection process, as was the Government experience.

Opportunity arose through a regular follow up with a previous contact from another role, and the timing just lined up perfectly.

Although the previous role was never intended to be a career move, I really ended up enjoying what I was doing, the role was ever expanding, and I had some new challenges on the table that I was really looking forward to, (Vaccination response support), the money in the private sector was just too good to refuse...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Haha. Way before Jenna.
> 
> ...












Is it weird that I thought her cute in this show?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thankfully speed cameras are not allowed in the US, from what I can tell. Red light cameras, all over, but you have to be caught by police/highway patrol to actually get a speeding ticket as far as I know (and I HOPE it stays that way)


Every couple weeks there's a speed camera on the road around the corner from my house. Been busted by a portable speed camera about 15 years ago in DC, too.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Is it weird that I thought her cute in this show?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I watched an incredible interview with Burt Reynolds. Plenty of insights into one of the biggest actors of his time. His biggest regret?

Not marrying Sally Field.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Did someone say Tissot?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More cabs here than what I saw irl today...










Uber, Lyft et al has really smacked taxi guys hard...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Every couple weeks there's a speed camera on the road around the corner from my house. Been busted by a portable speed camera about 15 years ago in DC, too.


Hate to hear that


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I honestly don't remember. I don't think it did, as I don't have it, and I don't think my AD would have removed it and not given it to me.


Same here. One of our forum sponsors gave me one this week that fits perfectly, however.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

So waddaya think?



















Movement is not too shabby either...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, this is definitely graffiti.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So waddaya think?
> 
> View attachment 15922234
> 
> ...


I like that, A LOT!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, just out of curiosity, was the woman at your airport headed to NYC?










Or this was her skinny sister...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I met this very nice young lady today. I thought she had a very cool sweatshirt and asked if I could take a pic...










She was very cute and friendly but not as stunning as the barista...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So waddaya think?
> 
> View attachment 15922234
> 
> ...


    

Pick up a black strap as well, however.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking down Park Avenue...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So waddaya think?
> 
> View attachment 15922234
> 
> ...


I like it, and L&S certainly know how to make a movement look fantastic.

Then again, it looks a little like a Patek Phillipe 5170, an all time classic, and one of my all time favourites, so is this considered a homage? Or does this not apply in the Uber-luxury segment?










On the other hand, you could post it in one of the "Favourite Homages" threads...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I met this very nice young lady today. I thought she had a very cool sweatshirt and asked if I could take a pic...
> 
> View attachment 15922249
> 
> ...


Did it go something like this?

BSF: Hey stranger. I really like your cool sweatshirt, mind if I take a photo?
Cute Girl: Sure thing Mister, just don't include my face.
BSF: Thanks. Can I get a photo of the front as well?
Cute Girl: O K. But there is nothing written on the front?
BSF : Can you take it off then...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thing is when she looks at my Speedy she thinks it's just another one of my vintage watches.
> 
> Bought mine in January 2020, so not vintage.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's the wonder of the Speedmaster


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Still not kidding around.
> It's the current state of play for repeat offenders.
> It also doesn't matter who owns the car, they can impound it anyway.
> 
> ...


We have had people who are still driving despite a life time ban. I don't know how that happens...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> On another note, I wrapped up my Government contract role today, starting a new role back in the private sector on Monday...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Congratulations.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did someone say Tissot?
> 
> View attachment 15922218
> 
> ...


Tissot watches are good value.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, this is definitely graffiti.
> 
> View attachment 15922241


And probably a federal crime.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, just out of curiosity, was the woman at your airport headed to NYC?
> 
> View attachment 15922243
> 
> ...


That's her skinny sister... And there were 2 of them. I have nothing against fat women just interesting thoughts.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> We have had people who are still driving despite a life time ban. I don't know how that happens...


There is only so much the police can do to monitor them all. The automated policing and camera monitoring tools are getting better at it, and more prevalent, so it will continue to get harder for them.
(Unless the civil libertarians shut them down...)

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did someone say Tissot?
> 
> View attachment 15922218
> 
> ...


The dial looks plasticky in that light.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That's her skinny sister... And there were 2 of them. I have nothing against fat women just *interesting thoughts.*


Interesting thoughts?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Question...
> Did the Submersible come with a bezel protector?
> If so, either I did not get one or I misplaced it.


Bezel protector? I've only ever seen those on the INOX.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We have speed camera's everywhere. They allow a 2Km/h tolerance for equipment error and a 3km/h allowance above the limit. That's it.
> It's just another form of taxation, but in this case, legal to practice avoidance...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That's harsh! My wife recently triggered a speed camera going 80 in a 60 km/h area. On the ticket they subtracted 13 km/h and sent her the bill. Not sure why the reduction? Maybe so more simply pay and fewer fight the ticket?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thankfully speed cameras are not allowed in the US, from what I can tell. Red light cameras, all over, but you have to be caught by police/highway patrol to actually get a speeding ticket as far as I know (and I HOPE it stays that way)


Keeps the Highway Patrol working.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Is it weird that I thought her cute in this show?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Marvel inspiration 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Tissot watches are good value.


Is that synonymous with, nice strap 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That's her skinny sister... And there were 2 of them. I have nothing against fat women just interesting thoughts.


You need to insert "(noun of choice) crushing" between interesting and thoughts.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Interesting thoughts?


NRA

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So waddaya think?
> 
> View attachment 15922234
> 
> ...


Go for it mate.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> On another note, I wrapped up my Government contract role today, starting a new role back in the private sector on Monday...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Congrats mate.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm thinking about buying a couple of straps for my Speedmaster. Anyone like any of these from the video?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Bezel protector? I've only ever seen those on the INOX.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Not for wearing...

for storing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm thinking about buying a couple of straps for my Speedmaster. Anyone like any of these from the video?


Haven't looked at the video yet but I've been interested in curved straps as I like a tight fit.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Haven't looked at the video yet but I've been interested in curved straps as I like a tight fit.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Way too easy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Way too easy.


Who is?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Who is?


Def not Jenna...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So waddaya think?
> 
> View attachment 15922234
> 
> ...


Really nice Lange. Congratulations!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Haven't looked at the video yet but I've been interested in curved straps as I like a tight fit.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Interesting thoughts


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> You need to insert "(noun of choice) crushing" between interesting and thoughts.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Mathematical problem to solve


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Really nice Lange. Congratulations!!


Not mine yet. This was at Wempe...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She seems nice.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She seems nice.
> 
> View attachment 15923204


Gf.

He seems to agree...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> He seems to agree...
> 
> View attachment 15923205


Is that her man or grandpa? Dude looks like Lurch. No way she's enjoying that guy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So waddaya think?
> 
> View attachment 15922234
> 
> ...


Furk yea!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

San Diego, CA, USA


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Is that her man or grandpa? Dude looks like Lurch. No way she's enjoying that guy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That guy was the primary star of a tv show they performed in.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hanging out at the Grove today!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Rubber strap arrived a few days early.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So waddaya think?
> 
> View attachment 15922234
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thankfully speed cameras are not allowed in the US, from what I can tell. Red light cameras, all over, but you have to be caught by police/highway patrol to actually get a speeding ticket as far as I know (and I HOPE it stays that way)


They definitely are allowed. It's a state by state issue.

We don't have them in NJ, for example.

But if you drive on 95 through Maryland? They exist all over.

Thankfully radar detectors pick them up.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Is that her man or grandpa? Dude looks like Lurch. No way she's enjoying that guy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


She must be a really good actress.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hanging out at the Grove today!


Retail therapy at its finest!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Something for everyone...








...

Thinking Merv, me and BT for starters.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something for everyone...
> 
> View attachment 15924116
> ...
> ...


Kathy is quite an actress.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something for everyone...
> 
> View attachment 15924116
> ...
> ...


Is Gal the only one of these three who hasn't done a nude scene?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> They definitely are allowed. It's a state by state issue.
> 
> We don't have them in NJ, for example.
> 
> ...


Recently invested in one of those!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Kathy is quite an actress.


Was it her that said you were very muscular for a man of 70?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was it her that said you were very muscular for a man of 70?


You know that woman did look like her but older and not as pretty.

Funny thing is you can't make **** like that up. Sometimes I just kind of smile and stare straight ahead. 
My actual reply was well I grew up on a farm.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was it her that said you were very muscular for a man of 70?


Funny... Mrs BT on date today... She just dressed in jeans and t shirt... I said you know that t-shirt should have message on the back. 
"I'm 70 don't get too excited" 
She laughed and said compliment in one way, not in another. 
Another winner was "you don't look a day over 60"


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something for everyone...
> 
> View attachment 15924116
> ...
> ...


Wow, look at those drop-dead gorgeous eyes, the lips, the sleek lines on her beautiful face. Come to papa baby. Gal and Jenna don't look too bad either.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Have I ever mentioned how much I love my Speedmaster?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Love those straps brother G.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much I love my Speedmaster?


Many times. Is this honeymoon period or you really like it?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> They definitely are allowed. It's a state by state issue.
> 
> We don't have them in NJ, for example.
> 
> ...


Radar detectors illegal in most states here as well, (except WA? Sir Bear will know.), because - Tax avoidance...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Time for happy hour&#8230; every time is happy hour lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something for everyone...
> 
> View attachment 15924116
> ...
> ...


As an actor, Kathy Bates is magnificent.

Have you seen "Misery"?

Masterful performance...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Kathy is quite an actress.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Radar detectors illegal in most states here as well, (except WA? Sir Bear will know.), because - Tax avoidance...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yeah, nice thing about the US is radar detectors are legal everywhere except VA and DC


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Is that her man or grandpa? Dude looks like Lurch. No way she's enjoying that guy.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Do not talk ill of Peter Capaldi.

He is an otherworldly good actor.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Radar detectors illegal in most states here as well, (except WA? Sir Bear will know.), because - Tax avoidance...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


You can actually get in trouble for a radar detector in CA, but not because they are illegal, but rather because it is illegal to have anything "obstructing" the drivers view on the windshield. So anything touching the windshield is illegal (even a hanging ornament/air freshener that hangs from the rear view mirror)

Rarely, if ever, enforced, unless you are pulled over for something else in the first place


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Do not talk ill of Peter Capaldi.
> 
> He is an otherworldly good actor.


And the lucky bastard gets paid to work with Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> You can actually get in trouble for a radar detector in CA, but not because they are illegal, but rather because it is illegal to have anything "obstructing" the drivers view on the windshield. So anything touching the windshield is illegal (even a hanging ornament/air freshener that hangs from the rear view mirror)
> 
> Rarely, if ever, enforced, unless you are pulled over for something else in the first place


That's why some guys have the detectors installed behind the front grille...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I thought it was all lasers these days.

I haven't run with a RD in decades. Since getting out of a mustang and into a subaru i've been almost invisible to cops 

And girls for that matter but I'm married so ce la vie.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Do not talk ill of Peter Capaldi.
> 
> He is an otherworldly good actor.


He looks pretty ill all by himself. What has he starred in?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I thought it was all lasers these days.
> 
> I haven't run with a RD in decades. Since getting out of a mustang and into a subaru i've been almost invisible to cops
> 
> And girls for that matter but I'm married so ce la vie.


My grandpa used to drive reasonably above the limit - 5+ mph or so. But when someone else would blast past, he'd let them get a mile or so ahead, then bump up his own speed some more. "Chum," he'd call them, like the meat you'd throw off the boat to attract sharks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Radar detectors illegal in most states here as well, (except WA? Sir Bear will know.), because - Tax avoidance...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


LOL. It's not illegal yet but not for long more I would think. They've already banned radar jammers.

I actually think some of the major motorways should be derestricted as the roads are good enough for 200km/h speeds. I knew of a project where the road was designed for 130 but the powers to be decided that 90km/h was the speed limit. The authorities always cite "research" from "experts" that are bicycle riding, cardigan wearing professors from the Monash accident research centre. LOL. Sorry, Sunday rant.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> Time for happy hour&#8230; every time is happy hour lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy hour is every hour bro.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Yeah, nice thing about the US is radar detectors are legal everywhere except VA and DC


Unless they are using those new K band laser ones...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> You can actually get in trouble for a radar detector in CA, but not because they are illegal, but rather because it is illegal to have anything "obstructing" the drivers view on the windshield. So anything touching the windshield is illegal (even a hanging ornament/air freshener that hangs from the rear view mirror)
> 
> Rarely, if ever, enforced, unless you are pulled over for something else in the first place


For about AU$3k, people fix it to their front grille with the buzzer below the dash. Out of sight and out of the cops' view too. People still use radar jammers discretely.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And the lucky bastard gets paid to work with Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 15924256


You wished that was you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's why some guys have the detectors installed behind the front grille...


Never read ahead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I thought it was all lasers these days.
> 
> I haven't run with a RD in decades. Since getting out of a mustang and into a subaru i've been almost invisible to cops
> 
> And girls for that matter but I'm married so ce la vie.


Your car is in camouflage? Painted dull grey and multicam pattern?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. It's not illegal yet but not for long more I would think. They've already banned radar jammers.
> 
> I actually think some of the major motorways should be derestricted as the roads are good enough for 200km/h speeds. I knew of a project where the road was designed for 130 but the powers to be decided that 90km/h was the speed limit. The authorities always cite "research" from "experts" that are bicycle riding, cardigan wearing professors from the Monash accident research centre. LOL. Sorry, Sunday rant.


Totally agree.

I was involved in some research when I was at Monash testing the effect of "speed" humps on vehicles of varying sizes.

We used 3 different sized cars to represent small, medium and large car categories, varied the speed at which we went over a standard hump and measured the vertical motion of the car body and shock impact on a person in the passenger seat. (Crash test dummy).

At slower speeds, the body movement was more noticeable, increasing consistently until a threshold was reached where the suspension became more effective at absorbing the impact and it became much less noticeable. This threshold varied with weight and occurred significantly lower in the heavier car, (Ford Fairlane), with passenger impact at 80 km/h barely noticeable.

The outcomes indicated that the best way to approach a "speed" hump was to use a bigger car and drive *faster*.

The results were not used in the final study...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> For about AU$3k, people fix it to their front grille with the buzzer below the dash. Out of sight and out of the cops' view too. People still use radar jammers discretely.


The police in many states have detectors, that pick up detectors.

The penalties are huge, so not worth the risk...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mrs B5 volunteering at a Vaccination centre today, so getting mine done now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> I was involved in some research when I was at Monash testing the effect of "speed" humps on vehicles of varying sizes.
> 
> ...


I coulda told you this by the end of my first year as a pizza delivery driver.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> I was involved in some research when I was at Monash testing the effect of "speed" humps on vehicles of varying sizes.
> 
> ...


Of course, the researchers conveniently omitted the inconvenient data. Having said that, new research shows that travelling at 35km/h saves lives. Won't be long before we will be told to cycle to work as it saves lives and it is healthier for us. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The police in many states have detectors, that pick up detectors.
> 
> The penalties are huge, so not worth the risk...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's why I don't drive across the Nullarbor 

What's with those wussies who can't even drive at 200km/h? Imagine the poor Porsche driver in Melbourne, what's his name? Ah, Richard Pussy. I wonder why there is so much press around a guy doing 140km/h on the freeway and why do they need 4 traffic cops to book the guy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Mrs B5 volunteering at a Vaccination centre today, so getting mine done now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Congratulations! You'll be immune from the crazy "delta" strain now.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hanging out at the Grove today!


My maternal grandmother and two uncles lived in Garden Grove. This must be another grove.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> My maternal grandmother and two uncles lived in Garden Grove. This must be another grove.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes, one of the Caruso shopping centers.

I do know garden grove, though!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Rubber strap arrived a few days early.


What's it like with the quick release?

Omega has started releasing the watches with quick release straps. It'll be interesting to see if they'll fit older watches.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Mrs B5 volunteering at a Vaccination centre today, so getting mine done now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


so it's the mrs doing the injecting this time?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Kathy is quite an actress.


Was she Bate's mother?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Funny... Mrs BT on date today... She just dressed in jeans and t shirt... I said you know that t-shirt should have message on the back.
> "I'm 70 don't get too excited"
> She laughed and said compliment in one way, not in another.
> Another winner was "you don't look a day over 60"


When I read your first comment about Mrs BT being 70 my first thought was I hope he's got a great comeback reply.

Good comeback line.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The police in many states have detectors, that pick up detectors.
> 
> The penalties are huge, so not worth the risk...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Detectors that detect detectors. Sounds like there must be a market for detector detectors blocking detectors. Of course you'll need a fancy acronym so no one needs to walk into a store saying they want a detector detector detector blocking thingy 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Was she Bate's mother?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Godfrey

I was thinking of the Bate's hotel in the Hitchcock movie. My mistake.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> so it's the mrs doing the injecting this time?


No injecting.

She's assisting with traffic management and herding people...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> What's it like with the quick release?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


TWSS.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> You wished that was you?


Ya think??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> When I read your first comment about Mrs BT being 70 my first thought was I hope he's got a great comeback reply.
> 
> Good comeback line.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I just find it kind of funny... Guys in 30s checking out her butt from behind cause still to this day esp with her walk... But then they pass and realize they lusting after grandmama... Lol just funny.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> so it's the mrs doing the injecting this time?


Hehe.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My grandpa used to drive reasonably above the limit - 5+ mph or so. But when someone else would blast past, he'd let them get a mile or so ahead, then bump up his own speed some more. "Chum," he'd call them, like the meat you'd throw off the boat to attract sharks.


I call 'em "rabbits". I've seen pretty long lines of speeders thinking that the cops would get just the lead car that discovered that sometimes cops work in packs 

Still, when blasting along on I-10 through Bro Als territory and it's 50 miles of elevated roadway through the swamps and there is no place for a cop to even wait.......well just hope there isn't a plane overhead and PUNCH IT!!!

I don't think I've gotten the WRX to 90 (real miles, not that km nonsense , much less triple digits. REALLY need to take a road trip to the middle of Tejas and see what she can do


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I just find it kind of funny... Guys in 30s checking out her butt from behind cause still to this day esp with her walk... But then they pass and realize they lusting after grandmama... Lol just funny.


We have a lady in her severities in our neighbor hood that is very well preserved.

She is commonly known as the GILF ;-)


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Your car is in camouflage? Painted dull grey and multicam pattern?


Close enough!









Same thing when cruising in the minivan. The cops hunt sport cars, old junkers (looking for drugs??), and tractor trailers and pretty much leave the family haulers alone unless you are REALLY breaking the rules.

This guy definitely would get their notice but the silver color and lack of obnoxious wing reduce my long distance attention significantly 









as opposed to the guys running something like this...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I call 'em "rabbits". I've seen pretty long lines of speeders thinking that the cops would get just the lead car that discovered that sometimes cops work in packs
> 
> Still, when blasting along on I-10 through Bro Als territory and it's 50 miles of elevated roadway through the swamps and there is no place for a cop to even wait.......well just hope there isn't a plane overhead and PUNCH IT!!!
> 
> I don't think I've gotten the WRX to 90 (real miles, not that km nonsense , much less triple digits. REALLY need to take a road trip to the middle of Tejas and see what she can do


My first car, an '86 Civic, maxed out at 110+ in the Sandhills of western Nebraska. Same idea - crest another hill, check the valley ahead for anyone, then foot to the floor again. I had just gotten a balance n' alignment, too, and I'm sure that the road was repaved within a year beforehand, so top speed was completely drama-free.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My first car, an '86 Civic, maxed out at 110+ in the Sandhills of western Nebraska. Same idea - crest another hill, check the valley ahead for anyone, then foot to the floor again. I had just gotten a balance n' alignment, too, and I'm sure that the road was repaved within a year beforehand, so top speed was completely drama-free.


Lol the funny thing is I would top out all of my cars until later in life when I actually bought fast cars. Lol. Last car I topped out was my 96 Impalla SS supertanker that would check up at 157. I only went faster in 1 other car but didn't top it out. Hit the 160 mark and had a lot left.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Close enough!
> 
> Same thing when cruising in the minivan. The cops hunt sport cars, old junkers (looking for drugs??), and tractor trailers and pretty much leave the family haulers alone unless you are REALLY breaking the rules.


LOL. The grey man doesn't get noticed.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I just find it kind of funny... Guys in 30s checking out her butt from behind cause still to this day esp with her walk... But then they pass and realize they lusting after grandmama... Lol just funny.


Sounds like you're walking 2 m behind as well 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


>


Great timing as BT was just commenting on behinds 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Great timing as BT was just commenting on behinds
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


You mean the behind that he couldn't get past? LOL.

Couldn't get past. Hahahahaha.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Close enough!
> View attachment 15924997
> 
> 
> ...











This is my son's ride and when he guns it from zero to just 40mph it looks and sounds like it's crossing through the sound barrier. Every time he leaves the house I tell him to drive the speed limit and still watch out for the police.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Lol the funny thing is I would top out all of my cars until later in life when I actually bought fast cars. Lol. Last car I topped out was my 96 Impalla SS supertanker that would check up at 157. I only went faster in 1 other car but didn't top it out. Hit the 160 mark and had a lot left.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In the "old days", it used to suck when the old muscle cars with hydraulic lifter overhead valve engines reached high rpms and the lifters would float. Solid cam, lifters helped some.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> This is my son's ride and when he guns it from zero to just 40mph it looks and sounds like it's crossing through the sound barrier. Every time he leaves the house I tell him to drive the speed limit and still watch out for the police.


Always liked white for a 'vette.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> Always liked white for a 'vette.


White is an especially great choice for Texas blazing hot, sunny summers.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> White is an especially great choice for Texas blazing hot, sunny summers.


Yup, that's why I went with a light color. Debating getting the darkest tint legal but I'm fortunate to have a parking deck at work so I'm only dealing with the sun on the weekends.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Malibu, this morning!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Malibu, this morning!


Your life shouldn't be legal


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

But this guy won the internet today!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Your life shouldn't be legal




With all of California's faults, it's very hard to beat the weather and the ability to drive from surf to snow to a desert in the same day!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Quick change up for a snack in Orange County with fam!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> But this guy won the internet today!




Multiple likes.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> What's it like with the quick release?
> 
> Omega has started releasing the watches with quick release straps. It'll be interesting to see if they'll fit older watches.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It's fantastic. If you can get over the con that it is hard to get aftermarket straps (though Etsy already has them) for now, you realize just how damn good the system is.

I don't know if you saw, but I bought the OEM Cartier black rubber strap (sold with the WSSA0037). That strap is phenomenal and really entrenches the watch as a sports watch. I have been wearing it on rubber all day yesterday and today and the feel of it is hard to beat. The rubber is ultra thin, too.

So, the QuickSwitch system is awesome. You just have to find the right straps for it and hope that there is aftermarket support if the OEM maker doesn't offer much. Hoping Omega can offer quite a bit if that's the case. One issue with Omega is that I feel their rubber straps are way too thick. I like the rubber strap to be super thin.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Quick change up for a snack in Orange County with fam!


I'm seriously considering selling my Seiko MM and another piece to buy this watch but the blue version.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I'm seriously considering selling my Seiko MM and another piece to buy this watch but the blue version.


The new steel blue version with the sandwich dial looks killer!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> With all of California's faults, it's very hard to beat the weather and the ability to drive from surf to snow to a desert in the same day!


I see what you did 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> It's fantastic. If you can get over the con that it is hard to get aftermarket straps (though Etsy already has them) for now, you realize just how damn good the system is.
> 
> I don't know if you saw, but I bought the OEM Cartier black rubber strap (sold with the WSSA0037). That strap is phenomenal and really entrenches the watch as a sports watch. I have been wearing it on rubber all day yesterday and today and the feel of it is hard to beat. The rubber is ultra thin, too.
> 
> So, the QuickSwitch system is awesome. You just have to find the right straps for it and hope that there is aftermarket support if the OEM maker doesn't offer much. Hoping Omega can offer quite a bit if that's the case. One issue with Omega is that I feel their rubber straps are way too thick. I like the rubber strap to be super thin.


Ultra thin rubber is certainly more comfortable, so I've been told 

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Back in the fold via Italy.










My first "real" watch that I got when I as 14 or 15 and wore for many years. It was taken during a burglary almost 30 years ago. A 1970 6139A-6011 from 1970 with a Proof dial.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> But this guy won the internet today!


Mrs BT?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

It didn't last long on a NATO. For some reason I've never warmed to NATOs.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mrs BT?


It's the Ace of Spades guy from the Tudor Pelagos thread. He has posted a picture of his wife's cleavage and now a picture of his wife's behind. I think he is most welcomed in the OoO. Most of us post pictures of actresses but he posts his wife


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> It's the Ace of Spades guy from the Tudor Pelagos thread. He has posted a picture of his wife's cleavage and now a picture of his wife's behind. I think he is most welcomed in the OoO. Most of us post pictures of actresses but he posts his wife


When you've got in flaunt it; but, if Mrs AceOfSpades finds out he might also be posting pics of actresses sooner than later


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Back in the fold via Italy.
> 
> View attachment 15926549
> 
> ...


I like that strap on the Speedy.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I like that strap on the Speedy.


Well you can't have, so you'll just have to buy your own 

The strap is a Geckota









Vintage Highely Leather Watch Strap


This is an exceptionally stylish thick padded watch strap featuring a high-quality waxed Italian leather, which has a slight pull up effect and shows off the beautiful natural grain




www.geckota.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> When you've got in flaunt it; but, if Mrs AceOfSpades finds out he might also be posting pics of actresses sooner than later


No truer words had ever been spoken


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> When you've got in flaunt it; but, if Mrs AceOfSpades finds out he might also be posting pics of actresses sooner than later


One actress coming right up.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is Charlie when he wants to be fed. He will sit on my computer or my desk until I get up and feed him. He never gets up on the desk otherwise.










He has a system that works for him...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I'm seriously considering selling my Seiko MM and another piece to buy this watch but the blue version.


The SM300 without date function or the ugly helium escape crown would be a nice upgrade although I'm ambivalent between their black vs. blue versions.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is Charlie when he wants to be fed. He will sit on my computer or my desk until I get up and feed him. He never gets up on the desk otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 15926723
> 
> ...


He's trained you well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> He's trained you well.


But Mrs. BSF says I'm untrainable...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> The SM300 without date function or the ugly helium escape crown would be a nice upgrade although I'm ambivalent between their black vs. blue versions.


#Godfrey: When I was at the Omega Boutique in NorthPark Mall in Dallas a few days ago, the model that was most appealing was this one:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But Mrs. BSF says I'm untrainable...


Well, first you have to be willing to listen...

DON'T TELL HER I SAID THAT


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another A vs. B. Narrowing down my search...

A:










B:










Beginning to think a chrono dress watch doesn't make that much sense, so maybe a time-only dresser is a better choice?

Thoughts?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, first you have to be willing to listen...


She says I don't do that either.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Narrowing down my search...
> 
> A:
> 
> ...


My preference for a dress watch would be to have no date or moonphase - basically, no extra stuff that I'd have to spend time setting up because I don't like wearing a watch that's displaying the wrong data. So these both qualify in that sense.

And between those two, they look pretty much the same. I had to look twice to make sure they were different watches. They both have two subdials, after all.

Maybe the chrono would be more useful when you're taking bets about how long the guest speaker will run his mouth at the dinner?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My preference for a dress watch would be to have no date or moonphase - basically, no extra stuff that I'd have to spend time setting up because I don't like wearing a watch that's displaying the wrong data. So these both qualify in that sense.
> 
> And between those two, they look pretty much the same. I had to look twice to make sure they were different watches. They both have two subdials, after all.
> 
> Maybe the chrono would be more useful when you're taking bets about how long the guest speaker will run his mouth at the dinner?


Definitely the chrono with the pulsation scale so he can check his heart rate after...ahem nocturnal activity


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Narrowing down my search...
> 
> A:
> 
> ...


I would say B UP/DOWN by a country mile as I'm not in the least partial to chrono's.









Even this plain 1815 would also represent simple, understated elegance.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Narrowing down my search...
> 
> A:
> 
> ...


I'm still going with A, personally! Even though there is a lot going on, it all seems to work/fit properly


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Definitely the chrono with the pulsation scale so he can check his heart rate after...ahem nocturnal activity


Clearly you're unaware of my track record with Jenna...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm still going with A, personally! Even though there is a lot going on, it all seems to work/fit properly


Yeah, it really a very cohesive design, isn't it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Narrowing down my search...
> 
> A:
> 
> ...


Duh... they look alike?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Clearly you're unaware of my *lack of* track record with Jenna...


FIFY


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Clearly you're unaware of my track record with Jenna...


I bet your heart rate bumps up whenever you are out to eat and hear "Hey Jenna!" across the room


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Clearly you're unaware of my track record with Jenna...


so nothing to time?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> so nothing to time?


Daytona screwdown pusher fail


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Narrowing down my search...
> 
> A:
> 
> ...


B for me. A 30 minute chronograph, while classic, doesn't make much sense to me in any event. And once again, I'd add a second strap in black.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Narrowing down my search...
> 
> A:
> 
> ...


C


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I'm seriously considering selling my Seiko MM and another piece to buy this watch but the blue version.


Do it!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ultra thin rubber is certainly more comfortable, so I've been told
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Or lambskin.... Maybe big AL could help.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mrs BT?


Definitely a resemblance there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But Mrs. BSF says I'm untrainable...


There's a joke in there has something to do with trained vs whipped.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Narrowing down my search...
> 
> A:
> 
> ...


I think you are on to something.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I would say B UP/DOWN by a country mile as I'm not in the least partial to chrono's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that one says I have money and really don't need functionality.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, it really a very cohesive design, isn't it?


No too much going on...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> No too much going on...


Yeah, lots of watches have too much going on and while this one has a lot going on, it's one of the very few that's not _too_ much. No "My eyes, my eyes!" reaction...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> C
> 
> View attachment 15927258


Up my alley or not, it's still beautiful!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Yes that one says I have money and really don't need functionality.











One the other hand this one works almost as well









Or this one









Even this one


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> FIFY


WORD.

For you guys of a certain age...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> C
> 
> View attachment 15927258


For whatever reason, the nibbled 3 and 9 is a lot more acceptable than the chopped off 4 and 8, especially the 4. Too angular perhaps?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Whipped, you say?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whipped, you say?
> 
> View attachment 15927331


I knew that face looked familiar


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, it really a very cohesive design, isn't it?


100%!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For whatever reason, the nibbled 3 and 9 is a lot more acceptable than the chopped off 4 and 8, especially the 4. Too angular perhaps?


They do not look good


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> They do not look good


I didn't even notice until brought up. Youse guys are just waaay too picky.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Narrowing down my search...
> 
> A:
> 
> ...


B


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I didn't even notice until brought up. Youse guys are just waaay too picky.


That's the power of the Internet. 

We've got the collective helping us to spot the issues even before we realise it's an issue.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whipped, you say?
> 
> View attachment 15927331


Damn, I knew I should have asked my dom to take off her mask, could been Jenna!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I didn't even notice until brought up. Youse guys are just waaay too picky.


Picky?? Not moi!










She might be tho...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I knew that face looked familiar
> View attachment 15927341


Too much of a good thing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure if I've ever seen a non-binary uniform...

Alaska Airlines employee alleges the uniform policy discriminates against non-binary and gender non-conforming employees


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure if I've ever seen a non-binary uniform...
> 
> Alaska Airlines employee alleges the uniform policy discriminates against non-binary and gender non-conforming employees


He can wear a pant suit. Air stewardess wear that some times. Helps the non binary people identify themselves and connect to what they've been born with.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure if I've ever seen a non-binary uniform...
> 
> Alaska Airlines employee alleges the uniform policy discriminates against non-binary and gender non-conforming employees


Five years ahead of ya:









What it used to be:


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's your gender neutral garb


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Five years ahead of ya:
> View attachment 15927802
> 
> 
> ...


GF


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Here's your gender neutral garb


A skirt and leggings on the inside? I think you've nailed the look!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> View attachment 15927935


LOL. Equally worthless.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B. Narrowing down my search...
> 
> A:
> 
> ...


I like Chrono's, and am not a fan of power reserve indicators, so I would lean towards A.

Not overly excited by either of them if I'm honest though. If you are going to do a dress watch, do a proper dress watch, and keep it simple. Time only, or sub seconds only is the way to go...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey, did you guys see the diving depth thread in the Public Forum? Guy wants a watch that can do 200m+ because he can free dive to 120m. Some of the responses have been savage. LOL


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I would say B UP/DOWN by a country mile as I'm not in the least partial to chrono's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#neverreadahead.

That's much better...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Hey, did you guys see the diving depth thread in the Public Forum? Guy wants a watch that can do 200m+ because he can free dive to 120m. Some of the responses have been savage. LOL


Godfrey.

Here's the link if anyone's interested









Any divers that actually take their watches diving?


Any divers here that have taken their dive watches past 100 - 200m by any chance? In the market for a stealthy dive watch that isn't super chunky like 99.9% of 'diver' watches. I was gifted a G-shock A1er last summer but want something that looks and feels more slimline on the wrist but there...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not a good day to be a husky when it's 90+ F out...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Poor girl...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a good day to be a husky when it's 90+ F out...
> 
> View attachment 15928075
> 
> ...


how did you know a girl?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> how did you know a girl?


We spoke to her human (hate the term owner...) who said her dog is a she and hates the heat. Both were very cute.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We spoke to her human (hate the term owner...) who said her dog is a she and hates the heat. Both were very cute.


Figured you looked.... I'm afraid owner is the correct term .. although BTWD owned me more than I did him i still decided his fate


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

God's country


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


>


like a painting


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> God's country


Absolutely


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> how did you know a girl?


He tried to grab the balls?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Here's the link if anyone's interested
> 
> ...


Ha ha.

OP is a glutton for punishment...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> OP is a glutton for punishment...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Can't believe that he lied to say he dived down to 120m. I would believe him if he was in a Submarine but free diving? LOL. He was kidding. Then he posted a picture from Google about "him" free diving. Now he has said he only dived down to 120ft...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Can't believe that he lied to say he dived down to 120m. I would believe him if he was in a Submarine but free diving? LOL. He was kidding. Then he posted a picture from Google about "him" free diving. Now he has said he only dived down to 120ft...


It was funnier before the Mods did their work ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> It was funnier before the Mods did their work


Yeah, I saw that. John stepped in. It is PG level entertainment now. LOL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I’ll never get back the 20 minutes I spent reading that thread. Plus I missed out on the posts that the mods deleted. I did learn there are some WUS members who are hardcore divers although the op of that thread is not one himself.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

SPB143 getting a proper photo shoot this morning, Uncle Seiko waffle is just a must-have for any Seiko sport owner.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> WORD.
> 
> For you guys of a certain age...


i feel ya


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I'll never get back the 20 minutes I spent reading that thread. Plus I missed out on the posts that the mods deleted. I did learn there are some WUS members who are hardcore divers although the op of that thread is not one himself.


The OP of that thread needs the dive equivalent of a Breitling Emergency. That would be a PloProf with a radio beacon.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> SPB143 getting a proper photo shoot this morning, Uncle Seiko waffle is just a must-have for any Seiko sport owner.





















But the Uncle Seiko GL831 is the most comfortable to wear. Also I think the holes are spaced closer together than the US Waffle.



















The Uncle Seiko Tropic ain't bad either.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> But the Uncle Seiko GL831 is the most comfortable to wear. Also I think the holes are spaced closer together than the US Waffle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Great watch and photos, 59!

Two things:

First, the most comfortable Seiko strap I've ever worn is the one that I've got on my Spork, it's like a firm silicone, has no break-in period to take a curve, just so nice to wear. Never liked the look, but super comfy.

Second, tell me about the Uncle Seiko Tropic Strap. I understand the theory that the extra perforations make it more breathable, but I've got no discomfort/sweat from the Waffle Strap so that's a non-issue. Is the Tropic's material softer than the Waffle? Or is it just thinner? And what is the story with those ridges along the edges of the left and right atop the strap? Do they have a function? Don't they catch dust or other things?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I'll never get back the 20 minutes I spent reading that thread. Plus I missed out on the posts that the mods deleted. I did learn there are some WUS members who are hardcore divers although the op of that thread is not one himself.


Yeah, unfortunately the juicy bits got censored. Otherwise, it was an entertaining read.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Great watch and photos, 59!
> 
> Two things:
> 
> ...


Sporty, of all of the Uncle Seiko rubber straps my least favorite is his Waffle, and my favorite by far is his GL831 which I have in 19mm, 20mm and 22mm. Of all of his straps it is the most supple. It has only one floating keeper. The accordion closest to the lugs has slight give and is IMO functional and has no downside such as gathering dust, etc. The holes are closer together than his Waffle and Tropic straps. Hence more likely to get a better fit with his GL831 than any of his others.

The US Tropic strap has one floating keeper and maybe holes only slightly closer together than the Waffle? More supple than the very stiff Waffle that has two floating keepers. All and all a decent strap.

If I had it to do over again I would probably have ordered only the GL831 straps in 19mm, 20mm and 22mm. The 22mm GL831 is available in a slightly shorter size which I placed on my PADI Turtle which is my designated beater watch. I also have a SPB151 Willard that is too nice to be a beater watch but not even close in overall quality to my SLA043 and my SLA033 LE watches with 8L35 movements.









GL831 on the left; Waffle on the right.









GL831 on the left; Waffle on the right.









Tropic on the left; Waffle on the right.









Slightly thinner Tropic on the left; slightly thicker Waffle on the right.

Hope this helps. My parting thought is get rid of your US Waffle and replace with a GL831.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

^^^ What I’ve read about the accordion folds is that they make the strap a bit stretchy — they let the strap self-adjust as you move between depths underwater. Set it snug while you’re on the boat, then as you descend and the water pressure starts to compress your wetsuit, the suit material gets thinner. So your “wrist size” decreases, and unlike a non-stretchy bracelet, the strap can pull itself snug as needed.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Sporty, of all of the Uncle Seiko rubber straps my favorite by far is his GL831


Despite its comfort, that strap looks identical to what comes on a plain Jane SKX and is something I find unattractive. I like the vintage vibes of the Waffle and am considering the Tropic if there is something more to it than 'holes in the strap equals ventilation' as I don't have a problem with the Waffle being uncomfortable or sweaty.



5959HH said:


> The US Tropic strap has one floating keeper and maybe holes only slightly closer together than the Waffle?





5959HH said:


> Tropic on the left; Waffle on the right.





5959HH said:


> Slightly thinner Tropic on the left; slightly thicker Waffle on the right.


These photos are great! Thanks so much! But.......what I am actually asking is about this:










On the Uncle Seiko Tropic Strap there is this licorice looking "ridge" running on the leftmost and rightmost edges of the strap.

What is that?

Is it just decorative or does it have a function?

Is the basket-weave area in the middle that comprises 90% of the strap like soft and squishy and these licorice edges that comprise 10% of the strap like hard and give rigidity?

I'm trying to understand why these ridges are there and if they have any difference in firmness or flexibility vs the rest of the strap in that basket weave area.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

sportura said:


> Despite its comfort, that strap looks identical to what comes on a plain Jane SKX and is something I find unattractive. I like the vintage vibes of the Waffle and am considering the Tropic if there is something more to it than 'holes in the strap equals ventilation' as I don't have a problem with the Waffle being uncomfortable or sweaty.
> 
> These photos are great! Thanks so much! But.......what I am actually asking is about this:
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it's just a design they chose. How they decided to finish the edges of the strap. It's just molded rubber so that's what they thought it should look like. I'm sure some people like.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Sporty, of all of the Uncle Seiko rubber straps my least favorite is his Waffle, and my favorite by far is his GL831 which I have in 19mm, 20mm and 22mm. Of all of his straps it is the most supple. It has only one floating keeper. The accordion closest to the lugs has slight give and is IMO functional and has no downside such as gathering dust, etc. The holes are closer together than his Waffle and Tropic straps. Hence more likely to get a better fit with his GL831 than any of his others.
> 
> The US Tropic strap has one floating keeper and maybe holes only slightly closer together than the Waffle? More supple than the very stiff Waffle that has two floating keepers. All and all a decent strap.
> 
> ...


Just ordered a GL831 in green for my Willard SPB153....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Despite its comfort, that strap looks identical to what comes on a plain Jane SKX and is something I find unattractive. I like the vintage vibes of the Waffle and am considering the Tropic if there is something more to it than 'holes in the strap equals ventilation' as I don't have a problem with the Waffle being uncomfortable or sweaty.
> 
> These photos are great! Thanks so much! But.......what I am actually asking is about this:
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it's just a design they chose. How they decided to finish the edges of the strap. It's just molded rubber so that's what they thought it should look like. I'm sure some people like. OK, so I cheated and just quoted BIg Al's assessment of the ridges although I have no idea whether the "ridge" you brought up actually has any function. To be honest I really hadn't noticed it at all until you brought it up.

I did pull out both my 19mm Tropic and 20mm Waffle straps again to compare. To me the Waffle seems stiffer, less flexible than the Tropic. PM me if you want another 20mm US Waffle as I only wore it on my MM300 once or twice before putting it back in its wrapper and forgetting about it. If you're thinking why not list it, my answer is I'm far too lazy these day to go to that level of activity for an inexpensive rubber strap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Just ordered a GL831 in green for my Willard SPB153....


Uncle Seiko's "Chocolate Bar" strap goes well with a Willard and is, I think, period correct. US also has an orange Chocolate Bar too. The Tropic ain't bad either. If you want a 20mm US Waffle, make me an offer&#8230;


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Yeah, unfortunately the juicy bits got censored. Otherwise, it was an entertaining read.


LOL, That thread is so interesting. 🤣🤣🤣

And I reckon one of the participant, [BOBO] is a silent admirer of OoO. He knows how to use Godfrey (GF).


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> The OP of that thread needs the dive equivalent of a Breitling Emergency. That would be a PloProf with a radio beacon.


But the Breitling emergency is only water resistant to 30m. The OP will reach that depth without taking a breath...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> LOL, That thread is so interesting.
> 
> And I reckon one of the participant, [BOBO] is a silent admirer of OoO. He knows how to use Godfrey (GF).
> 
> View attachment 15929493


The term Godfrey is now widely used throughout WUS as is with Daumenting.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

sportura said:


> like hard and give rigidity?
> 
> I'm trying to understand why these ridges are there and if they have any difference in firmness or flexibility vs the rest of the strap in that basket weave area.


The purpose of those ridges is so when in a knife fight with a jealous husband you can catch the tip of his blade in the ridge and divert his strike while delivering a karate chop to the back of his neck.

Highly relevant for some of us in OoO if we get between Bro BSF and a randy Jenna


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> The term Godfrey is now widely used throughout WUS as is with Daumenting.


Corrupting effect of OoO.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

sportura said:


> Despite its comfort, that strap looks identical to what comes on a plain Jane SKX and is something I find unattractive. I like the vintage vibes of the Waffle and am considering the Tropic if there is something more to it than 'holes in the strap equals ventilation' as I don't have a problem with the Waffle being uncomfortable or sweaty.
> 
> These photos are great! Thanks so much! But.......what I am actually asking is about this:
> 
> ...


I knew there was a function for them but couldn't recall. Found the thread now....op says they're meant to prevent the keeper from floating around. If that is the case then in my view they do too good of a job in that respect.









Uncle Seiko Tropic rubber straps - review


The idea of producing vintage look-and-feel rubber Tropic straps has been brewing for some time in Uncle Seiko's 'workshop'. As soon as I heard they became available, I ordered them in all three sizes on offer. Well after less than a week, a package from UC reached south Pacific. To cut the...




www.watchuseek.com





In the last month or so I've bought the waffle, GL831 and the tropic and love them all. I concur with 59s comments about the GL831, and it's my pick of the 3. I didn't want to purchase initially as I didn't like the appearance, but instantly liked it on the wrist as it gave my SRP773 turtle a great tool vibe. The GL831 is definitely the most comfortable...closest spacing of holes which is great. The other two need to be about 1mm closer together imo.

For the tropic, the keeper is the hardest to adjust when on the wrist. The other 2 I can easily slide the keeper to where I want it, and it then stays there (without need for any fancy side ridges). The tropic I sometimes takes the strap off slide the keeper a bit away from the buckle and put back on (but it then slides around in the process of putting back on, which is a pain).

Exec Summary - all 3 are terrific and worthy of owning.

P.S. Some of the reviews out there criticise the Uncle Seiko tropic as being too stiff. He must have improved his recent batches, because I found them to fairly pliable and didn't need this hot water bending trick that people use to shape stiff straps.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> The term Godfrey is now widely used throughout WUS as is with Daumenting.


Ohh, I didn't know. I barely venture out of my subscribed threads


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I want to hold you, till the tears in me subside.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> The OP of that thread needs the dive equivalent of a Breitling Emergency. That would be a PloProf with a radio beacon.





Black5 said:


> But the Breitling emergency is only water resistant to 30m. The OP will reach that depth without taking a breath...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That's exactly why a dive equivalent with the Emergency technology is used. With PloProf ratings.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Corrupting effect of OoO.


A-hahahaha. 

I thought we were a positive effect on the people of WUS.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> I want to hold you, till the tears in me subside.
> 
> View attachment 15929575
> View attachment 15929576
> ...


Okay, okay. Calm down now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> A-hahahaha.
> 
> I thought we were a positive effect on the people of WUS.


Some are.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Some are.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Some are.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


>


Great Pic.. Prismatic springs?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Great Pic.. Prismatic springs?


Close , still at old faith


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> Close , still at old faith


Gotta get back there someday... Crowded?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Found some gold in my chicken pastry I was eating tonight.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Gotta get back there someday... Crowded?


Crowded as hell can be


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Found some gold in my chicken pastry I was eating tonight.


Whose gold?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Whose gold?


mine  a gold crown...i'm rich! again for the 3rd time


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> I want to hold you, till the tears in me subside.
> 
> View attachment 15929575
> View attachment 15929576
> ...


Liked for the Dan Hill reference...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> mine  a gold crown...i'm rich! again for the 3rd time


Can they reuse it? Either by popping it back on or melting it down and reforming it?

I've got one crown (so far.. knock on wood!) and it ain't gold...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Can they reuse it? Either by popping it back on or melting it down and reforming it?
> 
> I've got one crown (so far.. knock on wood!) and it ain't gold...


Paper?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Can they reuse it? Either by popping it back on or melting it down and reforming it?
> 
> I've got one crown (so far.. knock on wood!) and it ain't gold...


no on reuse... tooth decay under most likely so new one... will sell the gold to jewelry store.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Found some gold in my chicken pastry I was eating tonight.


Someone's tooth filling dropped out? Ewww...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> no on reuse... tooth decay under most likely so new one... will sell the gold to jewelry store.


Never read ahead. Good to know you didn't swallow it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Never read ahead. Good to know you didn't swallow it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Never read ahead. Good to know you didn't swallow it.


It would still be found in the "food" just a more processed variety


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Still digging vintage.









LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Someone's tooth filling dropped out? Ewww...


Hahaha... Not my first rodeo.

Added up last year... A Rolex could have been bought..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15930476


Wait she doesn't swallow?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Wait she doesn't swallow?


From an old t-shirt seen on the streets of NYC:

"Love sucks. True love swallows."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Wait she doesn't swallow?


I will report back when I find out.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I will report back when I find out.


Gf

Wait, I would never do that to the fair Lady Jenna.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From an old t-shirt seen on the streets of NYC:
> 
> "Love sucks. True love swallows."


Clinton on the back? 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> Wait, I would never do that to the fair Lady Jenna.


But would she do that for you?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Still waiting for that handle change.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Clinton on the back?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Hillary?!?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> But would she do that for you?


I think she would truly love me if she met me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the "Talking Before Thinking" Department:

One of the guys on _Good Morning America_ (US morning news show) said the host of _The Bachelor_ got a 10-figure separation settlement. Ten figures? Really??

I have the wrong job.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "Talking Before Thinking" Department:
> 
> One of the guys on _Good Morning America_ (US morning news show) said the host of _The Bachelor_ got a 10-figure separation settlement. Ten figures? Really??
> 
> I have the wrong job.


1.000000001 pesos ?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> 1.000000001 pesos ?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Normally don't include the.00


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hillary?!?
> 
> View attachment 15931076


Gf.

I just gave myself a case of this:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think she would truly love me if she met me.


Time to change handle....

Big Jenna Fan


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Time to change handle....
> 
> Big Jenna Fan


Godfrey.

And update your avatar too.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Good thing Bro BSF is far more well adjusted and stable than the last guy I know who was obsessed with an actress. 









But maybe Boris Johnson or any of the royals should stay out of NYC just in case


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Black5 said:


> We have speed camera's everywhere. They allow a 2Km/h tolerance for equipment error and a 3km/h allowance above the limit. That's it.
> It's just another form of taxation, but in this case, legal to practice avoidance...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I too am living in speed camera hell. They claim it's for the safety of the children that attend near by schools
Yet they are on from 6am to 9:30 pm Monday through Friday. I don't know any kid in school that early or that late

OoO Baby!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Good thing Bro BSF is far more well adjusted and stable than the last guy I know who was obsessed with an actress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought she wasn't interested in males anyway?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Thought she wasn't interested in males anyway?


We talking about Jenna??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Good thing Bro BSF is far more well adjusted and stable than the last guy I know who was obsessed with an actress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he wasn't stalking her.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> I too am living in speed camera hell. They claim it's for the safety of the children that attend near by schools
> Yet they are on from 6am to 9:30 pm Monday through Friday. I don't know any kid in school that early or that late
> 
> OoO Baby!


Just crawl through at 20mph....

If you're in a Dodge Hellcat, then hit the gas pedal once you're past them. LOL.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Good thing Bro BSF is far more well adjusted and stable than *the last guy I know *who was obsessed with an actress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know him?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We talking about Jenna??


No she's just not interested in you  
what's her name in the photo


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> No she's just not interested in you
> what's her name in the photo


Loved her in Inside Man.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> I too am living in speed camera hell. They claim it's for the safety of the children that attend near by schools
> Yet they are on from 6am to 9:30 pm Monday through Friday. I don't know any kid in school that early or that late
> 
> OoO Baby!


I'm not so concerned about school zones.

I am concerned that we need to have them though.

If it needs to be spelled out to anyone that they need to SLOW DOWN around schools and children, and aren't looking around them and adjusting their speed to their environment, then they shouldn't be allowed to drive at all.

Driving should be treated as a privilege to be earned, not a right for every moron with access to a car, but the civil libertarians will get their knickers in knots if anyone tries to restrict licences to those who can actually handle a vehicle safely...

//End rant.

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Just crawl through at 20mph....
> 
> If you're in a Dodge Hellcat, then hit the gas pedal once you're past them. LOL.


Still gotta be careful with that here in Victoria.

To cater for the lowest common (Idiot) denominator, and to raise revenues, my local council has nominated 2 high volume main thoroughfares as School Zones for their *entire length* from 7am to 9pm *each and every day*, dropped the limit to 40km/h during those times and installed speed cameras at both ends.

Multiple complaints from people who have been booked at both ends on the same day, well outside school hours.

Just have to drive at 40km/h everywhere to be safe from fines, and many do, so our traffic is getting ridiculous...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Loved her in Inside Man.


Would be more believable if you said that you loved her.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm not so concerned about school zones.
> 
> I am concerned that we need to have them though.
> 
> ...


I feel for that Abdallah family in Sydney whose three kids and the kids' cousin got killed in day light walking to the corner store just because some idiot was drinking and high on drugs in the morning. Adding to their pain is some dirt bag broke into their house.

News here for our foreign friends.









Driver accused of killing four children from same family in Sydney charged with 14 new offences


Samuel Davidson, 29, is accused of having a blood-alcohol level three times the legal limit when he mounted an Oatlands footpath in February, hitting the children who were out buying ice cream.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Still gotta be careful with that here in Victoria.
> 
> To cater for the lowest common (Idiot) denominator, and to raise revenues, my local council has nominated 2 high volume main thoroughfares as School Zones for their *entire length* from 7am to 9pm *each and every day*, dropped the limit to 40km/h during those times and installed speed cameras at both ends.
> 
> ...


Or, they could be like a lot of Asian countries which only import cars of 600cc to 1,300cc. There is no way those cars can exceed 200km/h. Then again, there'll be idiots in their zoom-zoom cars thinking they can zip from 0-100 in 8.3 seconds and hog the right lanes....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Still gotta be careful with that here in Victoria.
> ..
> To cater for the lowest common (Idiot) denominator...
> ..
> Just have to drive at 40km/h everywhere to be safe from fines, and many do...


Yup. Thanks to your world famous Monash Accident research centre that our traffic enforcement division cites in their reasons to drop speed limits everywhere and introduce the "Drop 5 to save lives" campaign. We eat the miles on country roads and it is impossible to get anywhere at 90km/h without risk of hitting a kangaroo before we are safely in the next town. While I agree that lower speeds are important in built up areas, most of the fatal accidents occur on country roads and after hours where there are no police presence.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Or, they could be like a lot of Asian countries which only import cars of 600cc to 1,300cc. There is no way those cars can exceed 200km/h. Then again, there'll be idiots in their zoom-zoom cars thinking they can zip from 0-100 in 8.3 seconds and hog the right lanes....


I'd totally get something like an N-Box to tool around town. Swear to god that the Custom trim has more features and doodads than my Civic does.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd totally get something like an N-Box to tool around town. Swear to god that the Custom trim has more features and doodads than my Civic does.
> 
> View attachment 15931792


LOL. That reminded me of the time when I was in Japan for work. The cars looked so strange to me because they are all so small. Even the delivery trucks are miniaturised versions. Kei cars I think it's called.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. That reminded me of the time when I was in Japan for work. The cars looked so strange to me because they are all so small. Even the delivery trucks are miniaturised versions. Kei cars I think it's called.


So you are saying Godzilla is just normal sized but everything in Japan is small? 










Gasp, you are right!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Didn’t notice he was there until after he started moving . Stopped for lunch on side of road and voila


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

old codger


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Yesterday’s pics but you get the idea


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I’m getting an itch for a dress watch. White/cream dial with leather strap. Old school cool, gentleman vibe is what I’d like. Want it to be moderately priced so I can spend the real cash money on the next Rolex. How moderately priced is the question though. Saw some Longines models today that I liked.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Didn't notice he was there until after he started moving . Stopped for lunch on side of road and voila


He needs a good brushing.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Or, they could be like a lot of Asian countries which only import cars of 600cc to 1,300cc. There is no way those cars can exceed 200km/h. Then again, there'll be idiots in their zoom-zoom cars thinking they can zip from 0-100 in 8.3 seconds and hog the right lanes....


The scooter riders already do this.

And when they can't interfere with vehicular traffic, they take over bike lanes at stupid speeds, or lane split...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> I'm getting an itch for a dress watch. White/cream dial with leather strap. Old school cool, gentleman vibe is what I'd like. Want it to be moderately priced so I can spend the real cash money on the next Rolex. How moderately priced is the question though. Saw some Longines models today that I liked.


Like the silver arrow I think it is called


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> Like the silver arrow I think it is called


Yep I saw that one very briefly, but it caught me eye. Nice clean dial.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

We had another one of those zoom meetings today on health and well-being in the Corona environment. Once again you could feel the struggles that people were facing, with some sad stories shared. I didn’t get the chance but was keen to share the sense of despair I felt about the ongoing confusion over the Olympics and the impact on the value of my Tokyo 2020 Speedmaster.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

manofrolex said:


> Yesterday's pics but you get the idea


You need to do a better job of balancing your pool chemicals.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merv said:


> I'm getting an itch for a dress watch. White/cream dial with leather strap. Old school cool, gentleman vibe is what I'd like. Want it to be moderately priced so I can spend the real cash money on the next Rolex. How moderately priced is the question though. Saw some Longines models today that I liked.


Get a GS Gmt like Marendra's!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Loved her in Inside Man.





BundyBear said:


> Would be more believable if you said that you loved her.


Love to get inside her, man. 😎


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Get a GS Gmt like Marendra's!


Nice watch but GMT for me = holidays = swimming = bracelet. No can do leather on a GMT watch.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Love to get inside her, man. 😎


Never has a comma been more critical.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Behold, my erection!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> I'm getting an itch for a dress watch. White/cream dial with leather strap. Old school cool, gentleman vibe is what I'd like. Want it to be moderately priced so I can spend the real cash money on the next Rolex. How moderately priced is the question though. Saw some Longines models today that I liked.


LOL. At first glance reading it, I thought you said "I'm getting an itch for a dress."


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The scooter riders already do this.
> 
> And when they can't interfere with vehicular traffic, they take over bike lanes at stupid speeds, or lane split...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not many scooters in WA but yeah, I noticed that in Vic and NSW.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> We had another one of those zoom meetings today on health and well-being in the Corona environment. Once again you could feel the struggles that people were facing, with some sad stories shared. I didn't get the chance but was keen to share the sense of despair I felt about the ongoing confusion over the Olympics and the impact on the value of my Tokyo 2020 Speedmaster.


Sad, so sad for your value of your Tokyo 2020 Speedmaster. Yet the AD I walked past yesterday wasn't too keen to re-value his Tokyo 2020 Omega ....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Love to get inside her, man.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Never has a comma been more critical.


Imagine what the reaction of her man would be without the all important comma... ie. when he got inside her man.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Imagine what the reaction of her man would be without the all important comma... ie. when he got inside her man.


I'm not scared of trying it, I'm scared of _liking_ it! ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'm not scared of trying it, I'm scared of _liking_ it!


LOL. Nothing wrong with experimenting


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Love to get inside her, man. 😎


Like BT said, I'm not her type. You're not either.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another quiet night in the 'burbs.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A diabetic's nightmare but yummy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Street art near the restaurant...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Like BT said, I'm not her type. You're not either.


Could I maybe self-identify as her type? Just for the duration say?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> And update your avatar too.


Easier said than done, big Bear...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Easier said than done, big Bear...


Gf.

How could I possibly choose?

















And









And there's a lot more behind these...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> How could I possibly choose?
> 
> ...


Make a gif as your avatar. One that cycles through all the photos you like


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> How could I possibly choose?
> 
> ...


She's got nice legs. They're not the only reason I like her, but they go a long way towards it. ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> How could I possibly choose?
> 
> View attachment 15932631


This might be my favorite picture of her. Dunno why.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Merv said:


> Yep I saw that one very briefly, but it caught me eye. Nice clean dial.


Silver arrow gets my vote too mate. But as you said, cream dial- the below could also be considered " Heritage flag ship"

Flagship Heritage


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Make a gif as your avatar. One that cycles through all the photos you like


LOL, Then that gif would never end...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> LOL, Then that gif would never end...


GF.

I will go with the last pic


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

A new crown... Could've bought sin /damasko with that amount. 
Least I sold the gold.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Silver arrow gets my vote too mate. But as you said, cream dial- the below could also be considered " Heritage flag ship"
> 
> Flagship Heritage
> 
> View attachment 15933362


Nice for dress watch. Lugs always seem to be long on long ines.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> Silver arrow gets my vote too mate. But as you said, cream dial- the below could also be considered " Heritage flag ship"
> 
> Flagship Heritage
> 
> View attachment 15933362


That watch is so close to perfection, but the date ruins it for me. It goes so far in the direction of a vintage aesthetic, and absolutely nails that part of it, but then puts that more modern function in there...blah. Disappointing....close but no cigar.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> How could I possibly choose?
> 
> ...


#2,

Or that Gif of her on a boat?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> A new crown... Could've bought sin /damasko with that amount.
> Least I sold the gold.


pics or gtfo


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> pics or gtfo


LOL think I will pass on that...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> That watch is so close to perfection, but the date ruins it for me. It goes so far in the direction of a vintage aesthetic, and absolutely nails that part of it, but then puts that more modern function in there...blah. Disappointing....close but no cigar.


One of the other heritage models just misses the mark for me, too. (Longines renovated their site and it's fawking impossible to find stuff now) It's the one with small seconds and has a straight-brushed slightly golden dial. The small seconds is like a millimeter closer to the center, so it's not halfway between the center and the edge. Makes it look like the case is the wrong size for the movement.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merv said:


> That watch is so close to perfection, but the date ruins it for me. It goes so far in the direction of a vintage aesthetic, and absolutely nails that part of it, but then puts that more modern function in there...blah. Disappointing....close but no cigar.


What size case would you prefer?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> What size case would you prefer?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


38-40 probably the sweet spot for a dress watch for my 7.25 inch wrist. If 38mm it can't have wide bezel or short-ass lugs. I've caught and released 38mm SARB033 and a Baltic HMS001 because they both just looked too small, but kept a Nomos Tangente 38 for several years. It fit me quite well as it was all-dial and around 46 L2L from memory.

I would say though that, as leather strap instantly shrinks a watch's appearance compared to bracelet, that 40mm would be better for me in most cases. Let's just split the difference and say 39 is nirvana.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> One of the other heritage models just misses the mark for me, too. (Longines renovated their site and it's fawking impossible to find stuff now) It's the one with small seconds and has a straight-brushed slightly golden dial. The small seconds is like a millimeter closer to the center, so it's not halfway between the center and the edge. Makes it look like the case is the wrong size for the movement.


You're referring to this one if I'm not mistaken.










The seconds thing doesn't bother me...it's the right-angle case shape I'm not fond of. Curved looks nicer for these kind of watches imo (see pic below from WUS member D-Mac). A very nice watch though...plenty to like with it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> 38-40 probably the sweet spot for a dress watch for my 7.25 inch wrist. If 38mm it can't have wide bezel or short-ass lugs. I've caught and released 38mm SARB033 and a Baltic HMS001 because they both just looked too small, but kept a Nomos Tangente 38 for several years. It fit me quite well as it was all-dial and around 46 L2L from memory.
> 
> I would say though that, as leather strap instantly shrinks a watch's appearance compared to bracelet, that 40mm would be better for me in most cases. Let's just split the difference and say 39 is nirvana.



















Today and probably tomorrow I'm wearing a RGM 151P that I favor that's 38.5mm that's not bad. It has an ETA 2892 A-2 movement that's been modified by Roland G. Murphy in Lancaster, PA.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

This is pretty fantastic. 38.5 and only 9.9mm thick.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Weiss Watch Company to open headquarters in Nashville's Wedgewood-Houston neighborhood - Nashville Business Journal


Weiss Watch Company is moving its headquarters from the Los Angeles area to Wedgewood-Houston.




www.bizjournals.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> This is pretty fantastic. 38.5 and only 9.9mm thick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's neat. I could dig it.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's neat. I could dig it.


I believe you can request left or right hand drive also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> This is pretty fantastic. 38.5 and only 9.9mm thick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is a left hander and prefer sword hands to paddle hands. For me the paddle hands would not deter me although the left handed crown would. That particular RGM model is designated 151PW.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

So far this has been my watch wearing line up for the week. I just got the 5500 back from service. I had not worn in 2 or 3 years. I missed it very much.Even though its 34mm I really enjoy wearing it.










OoO Baby!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Just crawl through at 20mph....
> 
> If you're in a Dodge Hellcat, then hit the gas pedal once you're past them. LOL.


LoL not quite that slow, but yea I've done that in my Vette a few times.

OoO Baby!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Weiss Watch Company to open headquarters in Nashville's Wedgewood-Houston neighborhood - Nashville Business Journal
> 
> 
> Weiss Watch Company is moving its headquarters from the Los Angeles area to Wedgewood-Houston.
> ...


Yeah, he did that a few months back. Yet another case of california losing business due to their poor tax policy I'm sure.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> LoL not quite that slow, but yea I've done that in my Vette a few times.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Our speed limit in school zones is 40 km/h and that is about 25 mph. Traffic scientists are trying to get the government to drop it to 30 mph. The problem that I have with all this is that the rules don't make it safer because we still get horrific accidents all the time. No rule in the world can stop an idiot getting behind the wheel and driving dangerously. There are many people who have lost their license and are still on the road. The traffic cops have done nothing about it because it is too difficult to stake out their houses and haul them to courts only for the courts to cut them lose.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Our speed limit in school zones is 40 km/h and that is about 25 mph. Traffic scientists are trying to get the government to drop it to 30 mph. The problem that I have with all this is that the rules don't make it safer because we still get horrific accidents all the time. No rule in the world can stop an idiot getting behind the wheel and driving dangerously. There are many people who have lost their license and are still on the road. The traffic cops have done nothing about it because it is too difficult to stake out their houses and haul them to courts only for the courts to cut them lose.


Liked for truth, not for the content...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> #2,
> 
> Or that Gif of her on a boat?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Don't think she's on a boat but what the heck...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Liked for truth, not for the content...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Liked for your Like. Hope that you guys are keeping out of trouble from the winter chill, rain and snow.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't think she's on a boat but what the heck...
> 
> View attachment 15933929


That's the one!

I saw water in the background, and sensed "motion", but maybe the movement was elsewhere...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Liked for your Like. Hope that you guys are keeping out of trouble from the winter chill, rain and snow.


It's been pretty miserable here on the weather front this week, which certainly doesn't add to the "enjoyment" of our lockdown.

No snow where I am, but plenty of rain, fog and chilly winds...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's been pretty miserable here on the weather front this week, which certainly doesn't add to the "enjoyment" of our lockdown.
> 
> No snow where I am, but plenty of rain, fog and chilly winds...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Good to know you weren't badly affected by the weather. I guess rain, fog and chilly winds is typical Melbourne weather.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Need more pics


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Need more pics
> View attachment 15934038


Hard to beat a margarita.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Hard to beat a margarita.


I'm sure the dentist would have approved.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dropped by Tourneau today...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dropped by Tourneau today...
> 
> View attachment 15934072


I like the one in the middle


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

You can find clocks anywhere...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dropped by Tourneau today...
> 
> View attachment 15934072


Yeah that's a good one. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> That's the one!
> 
> I saw water in the background, and sensed "motion", but maybe the movement was elsewhere...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Here's the "Director's Cut."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A couple of shots of my favorite library in NYC.










And from the back...










Spent countless hours there as a kid...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More wandering in the 'hood...










Don't know what this is but it looks cool.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Who doesn't love chasing and popping bubbles??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I like the one in the middle


Me too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's the "Director's Cut."
> 
> View attachment 15934102


Gf.

And this was from "Deleted Scenes."










"Want someone to warm you up, Jenna?"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

You know that moment when you realize you are NOT in charge


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dropped by Tourneau today...
> 
> View attachment 15934072


Looks same as Richard Eiseman's Rolex Boutique at NorthPark Mall Dallas.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> You know that moment when you realize you are NOT in charge
> 
> View attachment 15934142


You could take charge


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> You could take charge
> View attachment 15934150


Just had bison this evening it was delicious
It snowed a little earlier too . Gorgeous this am and then bam by 2 it was in the 40s. Looked for moose all week then back to our place we had a moose w two calves right there 10 ft away . Mama moose wasn't impressed


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^love it


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dropped by Tourneau today...
> 
> View attachment 15934072


Others do open work, see through case backs and even transparent cases.

Only Rolex does totally *invisible* watches...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Our speed limit in school zones is 40 km/h and that is about 25 mph. Traffic scientists are trying to get the government to drop it to 30 mph. The problem that I have with all this is that the rules don't make it safer because we still get horrific accidents all the time. No rule in the world can stop an idiot getting behind the wheel and driving dangerously. There are many people who have lost their license and are still on the road. The traffic cops have done nothing about it because it is too difficult to stake out their houses and haul them to courts only for the courts to cut them lose.


Traffic cams are nothing more than revenue makers for cities. Chicago is a prime example. Several years ago they installed these cameras for the "safety of the children during school hours only." But, as budget shortfalls increased the cameras were left on longer and on weekends. This past fiscal year Chicago's budget was sp out of wack they lowered the threshold on the cameras to ticket a motorist of they are 4 miles over the posted limit. They aren't even trying to hide that it's a money grab any more.

During the lockdown NYC put hundreds of cameras up while people were sitting in their homes, and turned them on. Why? There was no in person learning. Schools were closed. There was no reason for them to be on.

OoO Baby!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> 38-40 probably the sweet spot for a dress watch for my 7.25 inch wrist. If 38mm it can't have wide bezel or short-ass lugs. I've caught and released 38mm SARB033 and a Baltic HMS001 because they both just looked too small, but kept a Nomos Tangente 38 for several years. It fit me quite well as it was all-dial and around 46 L2L from memory.
> 
> I would say though that, as leather strap instantly shrinks a watch's appearance compared to bracelet, that 40mm would be better for me in most cases. Let's just split the difference and say 39 is nirvana.


Same size wrist as you. I agree; 39mm is perfect for a dress watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> Traffic cams are nothing more than revenue makers for cities. Chicago is a prime example. Several years ago they installed these cameras for the "safety of the children during school hours only." But, as budget shortfalls increased the cameras were left on longer and on weekends. This past fiscal year Chicago's budget was sp out of wack they lowered the threshold on the cameras to ticket a motorist of they are 4 miles over the posted limit. They aren't even trying to hide that it's a money grab any more.
> 
> During the lockdown NYC put hundreds of cameras up while people were sitting in their homes, and turned them on. Why? There was no in person learning. Schools were closed. There was no reason for them to be on.
> 
> OoO Baby!


Speed cameras would be a deterrent ONLY IF their positions are marked. There's speed cameras all over Korean highways, for example, and they all have signs to show drivers where they are. They're even marked in your car's nav system so it pings when you get close. My brother-in-law likes to flash the peace sign at them, too, as if he's posing for a picture.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I like the one in the middle


What? The watch pillow?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You can find clocks anywhere...
> 
> View attachment 15934074
> 
> ...


So we do not watches?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> And this was from "Deleted Scenes."
> 
> ...


I watched Dr Who for the first time last night


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[QUOTE="BigSeikoFan said:


> Who doesn't love chasing and popping bubbles??
> 
> View attachment 15934118


I don't want to 'pop your bubble', but&#8230;

?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> You know that moment when you realize you are NOT in charge
> 
> View attachment 15934142


Reminds me of the ex-wife.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

The 33 coolest streets in the world right now


Did your city make this year’s list?



www.timeout.com





#1 - Smith St. Collingwood.

NO.
Just.
NO.

I don't know who they surveyed to come up with this list, but unless you are into drug culture and violent crime, Smith St. Collingwood is a looooooong way from the top.

No wonder Melbourne keeps dropping down the list of "most liveable" cities if this is the face we are presenting to the world...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

hope you’re all well OoO!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> The 33 coolest streets in the world right now
> 
> 
> Did your city make this year’s list?
> ...


Adelaide is the world's third most liveable city. Perth is at #7. Time to relocate mate. 

Time to Go West.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hope you're all well OoO!


Long time no see.

Umm... that word long....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 15934387


Extra likes because @Gunnar_917 is *baaaaack*...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hope you're all well OoO!


Better now.

Where you been?

Hope you have been doing something productive...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Adelaide is the world's third most liveable city. Perth is at #7. Time to relocate mate.
> 
> Time to Go West.


Perth is my favourite Australian city, and I could certainly live there.

Don't like the Pet Shop Boys anywhere near as much...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Perth is my favourite Australian city, and I could certainly live there.
> 
> Don't like the Pet Shop Boys anywhere near as much...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Fine weather mostly, mild temperatures, great beaches, no more than 14 days of rainfall per year..

Killer sharks a plenty in the south and crocodiles in the north.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dropped by Tourneau today...
> 
> View attachment 15934072


How long until Rolex starts selling charm bracelets with your "wait list" number on them as a proxy for having an actual Rolex and so the stores have something to display and common folk something to wear?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> And this was from "Deleted Scenes."
> 
> ...


Doesn't the person she is next to offer her his jacket?

Could sworn I saw that somewhere.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> How long until Rolex starts selling charm bracelets with your "wait list" number on them as a proxy for having an actual Rolex and so the stores have something to display and common folk something to wear?


Haha. It would not surprise me. Also, an opportunity for a whole new grey market.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> So we do not watches?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Better now.
> 
> Where you been?
> 
> ...


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Perth is my favourite Australian city, and I could certainly live there.
> 
> Don't like the Pet Shop Boys anywhere near as much...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


How about New Order?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> How long until Rolex starts selling charm bracelets with your "wait list" number on them as a proxy for having an actual Rolex and so the stores have something to display and common folk something to wear?


First dibs on NFTs for the charm bracelets!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Doesn't the person she is next to offer her his jacket?
> 
> Could sworn I saw that somewhere.


Don't think so but I could be wrong.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> How long until Rolex starts selling charm bracelets with your "wait list" number on them as a proxy for having an actual Rolex and so the stores have something to display and common folk something to wear?


I want one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hope you're all well OoO!


You too...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Desk diving, today!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15934708


I wonder if all the pieces that an AD has to buy to build their Rolex displays are just as overpriced* as everything else. I could swear that the renovations include not just these window displays, but every physical item from the light bulbs in the ceiling to the floor tiles.

* using the word "overpriced" carefully here, because I'm wondering if they have to order, like, floor tiles and ceiling lights from a Rolex supply catalog versus buying them at contractor prices from the local Home Depot.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hope you're all well OoO!


So was this a drive by?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And where is @jorgenl ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I HATE SCREEN READER SOFTWARE.

Holy hell. I can't imagine using this stuff day in and day out. I seriously empathize with computer users who do.

Been tweaking one of our website features for proper Sec. 508 compliance (way too much reading but it's all there) and half of it was built using older libraries that have dismal 508 support. So it's been a couple months of figuring out how to trick unsupported components into spitting out HTML that'll work good enough for completely blind users.

Going to do a review of the whole thing, maybe demo it next week, and move on to the next task. Whew.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> And where is @jorgenl ?


Been busy ....

Just got another EO strap for my Carl Brashears bronzer...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Been busy ....
> 
> Just got another EO strap for my Carl Brashears bronzer...
> 
> ...


Nice knew you were MIA

I just sold about 5 erikas


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I'll grab this one bros. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll grab this one bros.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Lol I had set it up for 59.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Lol I had set it up for 59.


My bad. Just opened it up and there it was. Been far too busy to catch up. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> My bad. Just opened it up and there it was. Been far too busy to catch up. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Lol no all good ...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

the bar in my pub is coming along....

should be ready in the next 3-5 years ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> the bar in my pub is coming along....
> 
> should be ready in the next 3-5 years ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15935592


That's at least three Daytonas' worth of lumber right there.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

kegerator is on hand and will be installed in bar.... doing a lot of field testing to make sure it works properly....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> That's at least three Daytonas' worth of lumber right there.


Yep - a 2"x4"x8' is $9'ish now....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Yep - a 2"x4"x8' is $9'ish now....


How much is it normally? The last house-fixin' thing I bought was a bathroom light fixture last summer. Never looked much at the lumber section.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Drummer friend is back at home from his 5-week-plus CV19 hospital stay. Still on oxygen, can finally walk (slowly) without a walker. Blood clots still around but hopefully they'll dissipate in a couple months.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> She's got nice legs. They're not the only reason I like her, but they go a long way towards it. ?


You mean like these?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> the bar in my pub is coming along....
> 
> should be ready in the next 3-5 years ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15935592


Noice. I'm about to get back into some woodworking projects. How do you go with designing this thing? Do it on the fly as you go or do you sketch up beforehand with detailed measurements? I find the design/creation stage a bit of a laborious pain...the cutting/assembling is great fun though.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Merv said:


> Noice. I'm about to get back into some woodworking projects. How do you go with designing this thing? Do it on the fly as you go or do you sketch up beforehand with detailed measurements? I find the design/creation stage a bit of a laborious pain...the cutting/assembling is great fun though.


bought some plans from barplan.com (lengths of bar is configurable) and am modifying and improving as I go along.

Lagetha is interior architect and used to design Irish pubs for a living.

she used to fly a crew of special tradies over from Ireland.

I have made it clear that the crew is now me so the simpler the better ;-)

i will let he loose on the design of the back bar and see if i can feck that up....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How about New Order?


That one is a favourite...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean like these?
> 
> View attachment 15935655


Dayum!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Long time no see.
> 
> *Umm... that word long.*...


Not something I can relate too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Better now.
> 
> Where you been?
> 
> ...


I've been well, just doing a lot of life stuff really. You'll be surprised to know that I've done nothing productive

we've been moving back to working in offices which sucks becuase life admin has to wait till weekends but the upside is I've worn watches that haven't seen light of day in well over 12 months, some closer to 20


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Perth is my favourite Australian city, and I could certainly live there.
> 
> Don't like the Pet Shop Boys anywhere near as much...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Been looking at Adelaide property funnily enough In a buy now as an investment and move there in a couple of years


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> So was this a drive by?


not sure, quite possibly will be


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I'll grab this one bros.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


bros?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> kegerator is on hand and will be installed in bar.... doing a lot of field testing to make sure it works properly....
> 
> View attachment 15935595


that will look sweet once finishe!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I want one


Wonder what a #1 will go for on the grey market...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> hope you're all well OoO!


Good to see you back here mate...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I HATE SCREEN READER SOFTWARE.
> 
> Holy hell. I can't imagine using this stuff day in and day out. I seriously empathize with computer users who do.
> 
> ...


508 compliance?

I just looked this up.

This is a good thing, accessibility should be the *standard approach *for all website design...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Been looking at Adelaide property funnily enough In a buy now as an investment and move there in a couple of years


The real estate is booming mate and prices are going up.

I got lucky , I was on time with my home. Today my house quote would be at least a 30-40K up from the one I got in Nov last year.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Drummer friend is back at home from his 5-week-plus CV19 hospital stay. Still on oxygen, can finally walk (slowly) without a walker. Blood clots still around but hopefully they'll dissipate in a couple months.


Good to hear condition is improving...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean like these?
> 
> View attachment 15935655


She's got legs,

She knows how to use them...


































SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I've been well, just doing a lot of life stuff really. You'll be surprised to know that I've done nothing productive
> 
> we've been moving back to working in offices which sucks becuase life admin has to wait till weekends but the upside is I've worn watches that haven't seen light of day in well over 12 months, some closer to 20


I think work/life balance for many people will have inexorably changed as a result of the impact and the ongoing after effects of Covid.

We will all need to get used to doing things differently...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Yep - a 2"x4"x8' is $9'ish now....


That's crazy but in the other end champion weyerhauser resisting paying for timber . Something will break.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Been looking at Adelaide property funnily enough In a buy now as an investment and move there in a couple of years


Perth better.

To live, and to invest...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> bros?
> View attachment 15935752


Haha.

When, will I be famous...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> She's got legs,
> 
> She knows how to use them...
> 
> ...


And then there's always TayTay...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I think work/life balance for many people will have inexorably changed as a result of the impact and the ongoing after effects of Covid.
> 
> We will all need to get used to doing things differently...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I hope bosses and managers realize that...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I hope bosses and managers realize that...


Hahaha


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Bamboo straws

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@manofrolex see any bears?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

An unfashionably early dinner...










... but it had all the major food groups.

The inside.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I hope bosses and managers realize that...


I agree. 
Hard to not realise unless they are living in a bubble and will likely be very bad for their business if they don't adapt...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Just ordered a GL831 in green for my Willard SPB153....


I did the same for my Marinemaster


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> 508 compliance?
> 
> I just looked this up.
> 
> ...


Yes it absolutely should be, and our system should've had this stuff baked in for well over a decade already. I'm helping to get it up to basic functionality.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I wonder if all the pieces that an AD has to buy to build their Rolex displays are just as overpriced* as everything else. I could swear that the renovations include not just these window displays, but every physical item from the light bulbs in the ceiling to the floor tiles.
> 
> * using the word "overpriced" carefully here, because I'm wondering if they have to order, like, floor tiles and ceiling lights from a Rolex supply catalog versus buying them at contractor prices from the local Home Depot.


Yes. There is a template for them to select from. It's just like any McDonalds or Burger King franchise.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> So was this a drive by?


More like a seagull style fly buy. Dive bomb and gone. LOL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> An unfashionably early dinner...
> 
> View attachment 15935964
> 
> ...


Still in NYC? I wonder if I've eaten there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> kegerator is on hand and will be installed in bar.... doing a lot of field testing to make sure it works properly....
> 
> View attachment 15935595


That alone warrants multiple Likes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean like these?
> 
> View attachment 15935655


She's only five feet tall so there isn't much legs. Someone who is 5' 11" would have lengthier legs. Just saying.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I hope bosses and managers realize that...


Our section chief has said, "the toothpaste isn't going back into the tube", so we're definitely going to be at least partially remote for the foreseeable future.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Noice. I'm about to get back into some woodworking projects. How do you go with designing this thing? Do it on the fly as you go or do you sketch up beforehand with detailed measurements? I find the design/creation stage a bit of a laborious pain...the cutting/assembling is great fun though.


Me too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Been looking at Adelaide property funnily enough In a buy now as an investment and move there in a couple of years


Great. We can catch up for drinks in the city


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> 508 compliance?
> 
> I just looked this up.
> 
> ...


GF

Domino's Pizza lost a lawsuit recently because their website was inaccessible to visually impaired users.









What the Domino’s Pizza Accessibility Lawsuit Could Mean for Your Business


Many websites in violation of current WCAG guidelines have been slapped with costly lawsuits, including Domino’s Pizza in 2016. This case has been the subject of debate since a lower court ruled against Domino’s. In October 2019, the Supreme Court rejected Domino’s Pizza appeal. The significance...




zaginteractive.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Our state hit a great milestone yesterday. The state government has announced that we have zero active cases of covid.









No active COVID cases in WA pandemic first


For the first time since the start of the pandemic in February last year, there are no active COVID cases in WA.




thewest.com.au


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Our state hit a great milestone yesterday. The state government has announced that we have zero active cases of covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, it's been a while.

I've seen a few tweets in the past week like, "Three shifts in a row without a COVID case. First time since Feb 2020."


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Our state hit a great milestone yesterday. The state government has announced that we have zero active cases of covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats WA.

We hit a milestone too.

More stupid people than ever without masks crawling all over each other in Chadstone shopping centre food court...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Our state hit a great milestone yesterday. The state government has announced that we have zero active cases of covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good but ...no vax just wait till door opened


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> @manofrolex see any bears?


You bet your arse we did . Black bear for a good ten minutes strolling and hanging out then decided to cross the road in front of us . Almost got it by a motorcycle but they figured maybe we should slow down &#8230;


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Good but ...no vax just wait till door opened


Out here , one would never know covid is a thing &#8230;


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Nice knew you were MIA
> 
> I just sold about 5 erikas


Send me a PM if you sell any more Erika's.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> kegerator is on hand and will be installed in bar.... doing a lot of field testing to make sure it works properly....
> 
> View attachment 15935595


You must be planning to entertain&#8230;


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Send me a PM if you sell any more Erika's.


lol not paying attn? what you looking for? I have one that has my last name on the buckle. As I remember your wrist is smaller than mine?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> View attachment 15936076


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> lol not paying attn? what you looking for? I have one that has my last name on the buckle. As I remember your wrist is smaller than mine?


Yep 1/2" smaller than yours as I recall.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15936080











Both still unopened and sealed.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Both still unopened and sealed.


They aren't getting any better on the shelf.

Time for a Covid recovery party.

Too soon?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> They aren't getting any better on the shelf.
> 
> Time for a Covid recovery party.
> 
> ...


Godfrey:

I used to work with a guy who liked to mix Glenfiddich with Knob Creek.

I'll never forget him calling out a repeat order in a bar - "Bartender, give me another Scotch Knob"...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Man, it's been a while.
> 
> I've seen a few tweets in the past week like, "Three shifts in a row without a COVID case. First time since Feb 2020."


... and in two weeks of no new cases and when everyone has recovered, there will be that great milestone of zero new cases and zero active cases. We call it double doughnuts here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Congrats WA.
> 
> We hit a milestone too.
> 
> ...


LOL. Plus them escaping up north to Queensland. That proves that the border controls are useless because there will always be those idiots who ignore the rules and spoil it for everyone.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Good but ...no vax just wait till door opened


We're not opening the borders.....

Looks like the state government is forcing people to holiday locally. After all, our state is half of Australia and there's plenty to do.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> View attachment 15936076


Nice. 

Two is better than one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You must be planning to entertain&#8230;


OoO get together? Oh wait... I can't leave the country.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> We're not opening the borders.....
> 
> Looks like the state government is forcing people to holiday locally. After all, our state is half of Australia and there's plenty to do.


you will and ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> I used to work with a guy who liked to mix Glenfiddich with Knob Creek.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

speaking of all that @5959HH are you mounted again?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you will and ...


LOL. Doubt so.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> speaking of all that @5959HH are you mounted again?


Mountain bike? If that's the question I'm right at the cusp of giving it a try. The last function to return was my balance function. 








Don't need this to happen.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. Plus them escaping up north to Queensland. That proves that the border controls are useless because *there will always be those idiots who ignore the rules and spoil it for everyone.*


Pretty much explains everything bad in modern society...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean like these?
> 
> View attachment 15935655


They go a long way towards it 😉


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Yep 1/2" smaller than yours as I recall.


Too easy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Mountain bike? If that's the question I'm right at the cusp of giving it a try. The last function to return was my balance function.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15934708


Now show a picture of the display cases inside the back door.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Nice knew you were MIA
> 
> I just sold about 5 erikas


Human trafficking?










LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @manofrolex see any bears?


Is that why he was showing off his running shoes?

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Rolex Display Models
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIFY...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Wow!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


If she's modeling next years tennis wear I might have to subscribe to another sports channel.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Had to cool off my left hand 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Had to cool off my left hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't rub so hard and it won't get hot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


>


Now _those_ are legs!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Don't rub so hard and it won't get hot.


Sorta defeats the purpose, no?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorta defeats the purpose, no?


It's the Eugenie effect. He posted straight after the video....

I am sure it was smoking hot.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


>


What's not to love?

She plays tennis in a Cape, and swims in little more than electrical tape...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I wonder if all the pieces that an AD has to buy to build their Rolex displays are just as overpriced* as everything else. I could swear that the renovations include not just these window displays, but every physical item from the light bulbs in the ceiling to the floor tiles.
> 
> * using the word "overpriced" carefully here, because I'm wondering if they have to order, like, floor tiles and ceiling lights from a Rolex supply catalog versus buying them at contractor prices from the local Home Depot.


I've considered this as well. Rolex "taxes" them in the mandatory renovation to recoup some of that market price differential without having to raise retail prices on the watches.

Which leads me to believe Rolex thinks this demand craze is limited.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> the bar in my pub is coming along....
> 
> should be ready in the next 3-5 years ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15935592


Be a good viking and just loot a proper English pub of their stuff


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> bought some plans from barplan.com (lengths of bar is configurable) and am modifying and improving as I go along.
> 
> Lagetha is interior architect and used to design Irish pubs for a living.
> 
> ...


How do you go about ordering one of those GUINNESS branded bar mirrors? Are they sold like that or are they just printed locally?

My mates and I have always contemplated trying to lift swag like that but it is a tall order even if it is a smaller mirror away from the bar. One of those St paddys day countdown timers on the other hand, just need a slight distraction to run off with it


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Found the end of the rainbow but no Snoopy, probably better luck with my AD than chasing rainbows.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> How do you go about ordering one of those GUINNESS branded bar mirrors? Are they sold like that or are they just printed locally?
> 
> My mates and I have always contemplated trying to lift swag like that but it is a tall order even if it is a smaller mirror away from the bar. One of those St paddys day countdown timers on the other hand, just need a slight distraction to run off with it


I bought a genuine guinness pub wall light. Hard to find under $800. I waited and kept an eye out for a year. $300.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Todays progress....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15937467


Man, that is some serious pub stuff. Absolutely hard core mate.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Found the end of the rainbow but no Snoopy, probably better luck with my AD than chasing rainbows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about a pot of gold?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I built some **** too 










Not as sexy as a pub but anything to get all the crap off my garage floor. Still gotta reinforce everything with metal brackets and build a few more.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I built some **** too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to up your game....


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> how about a pot of gold?


I forgot look 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I forgot look
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


When you go back and look, just check to see if there's any mermaids too.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> When you go back and look, just check to see if there's any mermaids too.


They may be hiding behind the unicorns...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Enjoying the sun while waiting for my son and his gf to wake up so we can mast the boat. I wish I could still sleep like I was a 22 year old.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

My son wants to buy an inexpensive diver to see if he likes the style. His dream watch is a fluted DJ, so divers are not (currently) his thing. Amazing how far some kids fall from the tree.

Anyway, looking at Chrono24 shows a few models between 3-400 USD. But he doesn’t like the Turtle case, and there’s no way I’m gonna recommend a SKX007 for 350. Any suggestions?


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> They may be hiding behind the unicorns...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


How's this for a unicorn? Posted in the Australian Watch Facebook page. LOL. It would make Sporty proud. Say, maybe Sporty spots the "Man of Rolex" plates.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just this week, I found the ultimate social distancing toilet urinals.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Just this week, I found the ultimate social distancing toilet urinals.
> 
> View attachment 15938118


Also protects against accidental views...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Also protects against accidental views...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Or to prevent someone pissing on your feet


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Or to prevent someone pissing on your feet


Some pay good money for that. Just sayin'. ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> My son wants to buy an inexpensive diver to see if he likes the style. His dream watch is a fluted DJ, so divers are not (currently) his thing. Amazing how far some kids fall from the tree.
> 
> Anyway, looking at Chrono24 shows a few models between 3-400 USD. But he doesn't like the Turtle case, and there's no way I'm gonna recommend a SKX007 for 350. Any suggestions?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


CW? Current coupon available.
Or a scurfa might be better choice


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My last project...interior stripped to bone then started


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> My son wants to buy an inexpensive diver to see if he likes the style. His dream watch is a fluted DJ, so divers are not (currently) his thing. Amazing how far some kids fall from the tree.
> 
> Anyway, looking at Chrono24 shows a few models between 3-400 USD. But he doesn't like the Turtle case, and there's no way I'm gonna recommend a SKX007 for 350. Any suggestions?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Quartz OK? BN0150








Scurfa


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Or to prevent someone pissing on your feet


That actually happened to me once while in China.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> CW? Current coupon available.
> Or a scurfa might be better choice


I thought of CW but thought they might be out of his price range. I'll check about a coupon here in the EU, I hadn't thought about Scurfa. Good suggestion.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Quartz OK? BN0150
> View attachment 15938387
> 
> Scurfa
> ...


I'm going check on Scurfa as I've always liked their designs. A real Diver's dive watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm going check on Scurfa as I've always liked their designs. A real Diver's dive watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Bell Diver 1 auto is probably too much for a first dive watch. The Diver One quartz is more than likely the way to go. Yellow is my favourite, the orange with polished case adds a bit of bling. I'd advise getting the bracelet too, although Scurfa rubber is not to be sniffed at.

Good luck & happy hunting ??

BT has experience of these watches too.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Or to prevent someone pissing on your feet





rjohnson56 said:


> That actually happened to me once while in China.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha! Was in a bar in Puerto de Cortes, Honduras back in 1983. Dirt floor, no glass in the windows -- only curtains.

Had already drank a good bit before going to use the men's room. Walked up to the single urinal on the wall of a square room. Again, dirt floor. Well it took a couple of seconds before I realized that even though I was peeing in a urinal, there was not a pipe connected to the bottom of it. In reality, one was just peeing in the dirt along the wall as if he chose any spot along the walls as was the norm there. Anyway, drunk strangers often learned the hard way when their foot felt warm and wet.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Bell Diver 1 auto is probably too much for a first dive watch. The Diver One quartz is more than likely the way to go. Yellow is my favourite, the orange with polished case adds a bit of bling. I'd advise getting the bracelet too, although Scurfa rubber is not to be sniffed at.
> 
> Good luck & happy hunting ??
> 
> BT has experience of these watches too.


In thinking further ..I believe scurfa is the best choice. Ti or ss both good. Rubber straps are good and of course erika . He would be good to go and it would help to decide future.

If they work for Snag in his world...and the back story is great.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday! Running late getting back into the city from a wedding in the burbs yesterday...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15938390
> View attachment 15938392
> View attachment 15938397
> 
> ...


I hope you understand how fantastic that little shack is. Would love to have a he-shed. Just need land to put one on.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Haha! Was in a bar in Puerto de Cortes, Honduras back in 1983. Dirt floor, no glass in the windows -- only curtains.
> 
> Had already drank a good bit before going to use the men's room. Walked up to the single urinal on the wall of a square room. Again, dirt floor. Well it took a couple of seconds before I realized that even though I was peeing in a urinal, there was not a pipe connected to the bottom of it. In reality, one was just peeing in the dirt along the wall as if he chose any spot along the walls as was the norm there. Anyway, drunk strangers often learned the hard way when their foot felt warm and wet.


BTWD loved to pee on my shoes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I hope you understand how fantastic that little shack is. Would love to have a he-shed. Just need land to put one on.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I do.... and the jasmine vines are great.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I do.... and the jasmine vines are great.


The smell is amazing. We had a vine along our fence years back and it was incredible when in bloom.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A very nice wedding out in CT yesterday. One of the best I've ever been to, ever. The son of a high school buddy married his college sweetie after a 1-yr delay. The bride was gorgeous (a size 0 dripping wet...) and her bridesmaids weren't too shabby either.










Two photographers and 2 videographers to record the happy event...

And tons of drinks all around. The wines didn't suck either.










Band played for 4 hrs straight w/o a break. ("Let's keep this party going!")









Food was amazing, especially the buffets before the reception. Talk about endless and bottomless...










And not for nuthin', this young lady had her Maria Sharapova thing going on. Towered over her gfs even without heels and then when she had them on, wow! She had legs going up to there...










If only Jenna was that tall...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> My son wants to buy an inexpensive diver to see if he likes the style. His dream watch is a fluted DJ, so divers are not (currently) his thing. Amazing how far some kids fall from the tree.
> 
> Anyway, looking at Chrono24 shows a few models between 3-400 USD. But he doesn't like the Turtle case, and there's no way I'm gonna recommend a SKX007 for 350. Any suggestions?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


What about a Seiko 5 sports? Maybe one with a cultural tie-in he can relate to? Like my purchasing the Seiko Naruto/Boruto watch?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday! Running late getting back into the city from a wedding in the burbs yesterday...

Dupe so let's go with this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Quartz OK? BN0150
> View attachment 15938387
> 
> Scurfa
> ...


Definitely the yellow Scurfa.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> What about a Seiko 5 sports? Maybe one with a cultural tie-in he can relate to? Like my purchasing the Seiko Naruto/Boruto watch?


I think he was looking at Seiko 5s yesterday. It'll be interesting to see what he gets. Seems like all the Seikos I liked were in the 1k and above category. When did Seiko's become so expensive!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Definitely the yellow Scurfa.


I like yellow but my phone seems to disagree 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think he was looking at Seiko 5s yesterday. It'll be interesting to see what he gets. Seems like all the Seikos I liked were in the 1k and above category. When did Seiko's become so expensive!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's for sure! I was browsing and some of the prices really threw me off! Similar to the Panerai analogy, to me, a $500 Seiko at least "looks" the same as a $3500 Seiko to the naked eye (unless going for GS, of course)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Perfect sit by the pool with the pups watch? I think so!


































Does anyone know a lab that doesn't like the water?? Snow loves jumping in, but Bear is petrified


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Some pay good money for that. Just sayin'.


LOL. Golden showers?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A very nice wedding out in CT yesterday. One of the best I've ever been to, ever. The son of a high school buddy married his college sweetie after a 1-yr delay. The bride was gorgeous (a size 0 dripping wet...) and her bridesmaids weren't too shabby either.
> 
> Band played for 4 hrs straight w/o a break. ("Let's keep this party going!")
> View attachment 15938981


A four-hour set is a SLOG. Bet they were worth every penny.

We used a playlist on my laptop for the reception.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> That actually happened to me once while in China.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Haha! Was in a bar in Puerto de Cortes, Honduras back in 1983. Dirt floor, no glass in the windows -- only curtains.
> 
> Had already drank a good bit before going to use the men's room. Walked up to the single urinal on the wall of a square room. Again, dirt floor. Well it took a couple of seconds before I realized that even though I was peeing in a urinal, there was not a pipe connected to the bottom of it. In reality, one was just peeing in the dirt along the wall as if he chose any spot along the walls as was the norm there. Anyway, drunk strangers often learned the hard way when their foot felt warm and wet.


Hahaha. Great story!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday! Running late getting back into the city from a wedding in the burbs yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 15938827
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> BTWD loved to pee on my shoes.


He was marking his territory.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I think he was looking at Seiko 5s yesterday. It'll be interesting to see what he gets. Seems like all the Seikos I liked were in the 1k and above category. When did Seiko's become so expensive!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah, pieces of Seiko nearly doubled. Not worth the money anymore.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's for sure! I was browsing and some of the prices really threw me off! Similar to the Panerai analogy, to me, a $500 Seiko at least "looks" the same as a $3500 Seiko to the naked eye (unless going for GS, of course)


If I was going to pay $1k for a Seiko with crap 4R or 6R movement, I might as well go for one of the Swatch group with ETA movements in them. Better amplitude and accuracy. Seiko just ain't worth the money anymore. Honestly.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Haven't seen Jenna around much lately, so gotta make up for that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

i will look for her tomorrow


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

From dinner this evening!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> From dinner this evening!


Dang, you guys, BSF, BT and SaM, seem to eat out a lot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang, you guys, BSF, BT and SaM, seem to eat out a lot!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Usually once or twice a week, almost always on weekends!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> From dinner this evening!


I think I will still be hungry...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Buy another Seiko to celebrate?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Buy another Seiko to celebrate?


There's only one King (Seiko)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> i will look for her tomorrow


It's now tomorrow.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's only one King (Seiko)


Ah... but Rolex wears the crown


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> There's only one King (Seiko)


There is also King Samurai - the range of Samurai watches released later August


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> i will look for her tomorrow


Me too.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> I think I will still be hungry...


Started with a crab cake appetizer. Definitely full by the end of the meal!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Shredded chicken, bacon, homemade mayo & blue cheese roll


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Drummer friend is back at home from his 5-week-plus CV19 hospital stay. Still on oxygen, can finally walk (slowly) without a walker. Blood clots still around but hopefully they'll dissipate in a couple months.


He finally posted on FB on his own about an hour ago. Felt sick Apr 7 and was in the ER by Apr 11th. I must've misread other posts -- he says he was in the hospital 7 weeks and has been home 2 weeks so far. Still improving, only needs 1.5L of O2 per day. (said that early on, he was breathing 6 times more often than a normal person; my tuba playing was probably twice that much on loud stuff, but no way can I imagine doing that all day)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang, you guys, BSF, BT and SaM, seem to eat out a lot!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pretty much always


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

You 


BarracksSi said:


> He finally posted on FB on his own about an hour ago. Felt sick Apr 7 and was in the ER by Apr 11th. I must've misread other posts -- he says he was in the hospital 7 weeks and has been home 2 weeks so far. Still improving, only needs 1.5L of O2 per day. (said that early on, he was breathing 6 times more often than a normal person; my tuba playing was probably twice that much on loud stuff, but no way can I imagine doing that all day)


You forgot gf


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> You
> 
> You forgot gf


dammit


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

today I spotted a relatively young guy with a gold AP.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> today I spotted a *relatively* young guy with a gold AP.


"relatively" = what, like 90% of the population?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> "relatively" = what, like 90% of the population?


Lol ..like late 20s


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Lol ..like late 20s


Might be a coder. Still can't believe my own salary for spending half my time googling. I feel like the equivalent of being hired to drill for oil and then I go poke in people's yards with a screwdriver.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> today I spotted a relatively young guy with a gold AP.


Did you ask him if it was fake?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Did you ask him if it was fake?


Someday I need to peer a little closer at the crystal-encrusted RO-style watches I see at the mall, just to be able to find their "brand" online.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Someday I need to peer a little closer at the crystal-encrusted RO-style watches I see at the mall, just to be able to find their "brand" online.


Google Aliexpress. 

I ventured into the Affordable Forum and was wowed by the diverse collection of cheap throw away watches. LOL


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Google Aliexpress.
> 
> I ventured into the Affordable Forum and was wowed by the diverse collection of cheap throw away watches. LOL


Looked at AX for the first time ever and holy fawk, yeah, it's just like what the Affordables forum has become.

Though I can't help but be tempted by a Richard Mille lookalike listed for less than three hundred bucks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Looked at AX for the first time ever and holy fawk, yeah, it's just like what the Affordables forum has become.
> 
> Though I can't help but be tempted by a Richard Mille lookalike listed for less than three hundred bucks.


Affordable Forum opened my eyes. I have bought a few watch parts to do mods on some watches I bought off people here on WUS. Also a Chinese watch movement to test my skill in disassembling and putting it back together with an ultimate aim to be able to do my own Seiko and ETA movements. Rolex still too far away for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF got me a new plant for my office. (Also known as McKayla's room...)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Affordable Forum opened my eyes. I have bought a few watch parts to do mods on some watches I bought off people here on WUS. Also a Chinese watch movement to test my skill in disassembling and putting it back together with an ultimate aim to be able to do my own Seiko and ETA movements. Rolex still too far away for me.


I used to follow it on my subscribed forums list, but the volume of homages started to bug me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is def not street art...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Might be a coder.  Still can't believe my own salary for spending half my time googling. I feel like the equivalent of being hired to drill for oil and then I go poke in people's yards with a screwdriver.


Lol what do you think my career was?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Did you ask him if it was fake?


Well no...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is def not street art...
> 
> View attachment 15941219
> 
> ...


Are you sure about that?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ate out again...










@sportura, if your son is looking for a great sushi place, he need not look any further than Kotobuki on 3rd Ave and 10th St. Big varied menu too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ate out again...
> 
> View attachment 15941292


Me too...had ours cooked tho.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mrs BT and I in bar. Gay couple (irrelevant) with 2 dogs (suspect not supposed to be there) asked me if I liked dogs...I said no but I loved mine now gone.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering before dinner.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering before dinner.
> 
> View attachment 15941299


Gf.

More wandering.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> More wandering.
> 
> View attachment 15941308


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

This is for BT


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I used to follow it on my subscribed forums list, but the volume of homages started to bug me.


LOL. Never bothered me. Homage is a homage and it caters to those who want a lookalike but not stump up the cash for something more expensive. At least they are not wearing a fake watch and that's the important distinction between a homage and a fake.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is def not street art...
> 
> View attachment 15941219
> 
> ...


Oh?? I thought the portable loo was a sculpture installation. You know? Like modern "art"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Lol what do you think my career was?


Farmer?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well no...


Hey BT, only few more to go to overtake the next person. Keep it up


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ate out again...
> 
> View attachment 15941292
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT and I in bar. Gay couple (irrelevant) with 2 dogs (suspect not supposed to be there) asked me if I liked dogs...I said no but I loved mine now gone.


LOL. Dogs can smell your dog scent.

I am now a bear.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15941290
> View attachment 15941291
> View attachment 15941293


Congrats!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Pretty much always
> View attachment 15940982
> View attachment 15940983


Nice how you sandwiched your meal with two dark beers: a starter and dessert.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Oh?? I thought the portable loo was a sculpture installation. You know? Like modern "art"


Maybe if the drain pours into the street it'd be labelled modern art, until the authorities caught a whiff of it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe if the drain pours into the street it'd be labelled modern art, until the authorities caught a whiff of it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Porta-loo art - a new movement. Everytime ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wife's birthday today, so, a carat.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe if the drain pours into the street it'd be labelled modern art, until the authorities caught a whiff of it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hahahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Porta-loo art - a new movement. Everytime


Don't know anything about where you are but over here in Australia, a loo is anywhere within a hundred yards of a pub. Smells like dried up piss and when you're closer, the smell of piss and piss becomes all the same. After all, we're in a pub to drink piss, no?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wife's birthday today, so, a carat.
> View attachment 15941617


Whoah! Good man! Congratulations to the missus on her birthday. Hope you're doing something special for her.










^^^ well... maybe not like that. 

Hope you chaps had a good one


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Don't know anything about where you are but over here in Australia, a loo is anywhere within a hundred yards of a pub. Smells like dried up piss and when you're closer, the smell of piss and piss becomes all the same. After all, we're in a pub to drink piss, no?


A wise man once told me you don't buy beer, you just rent it for a while ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A tale of two boutiques today.

Went to the Omega boutique and ordered the 'no gap' leather deployment racing strap for my Speedmaster as recommended by @sportura. No issue, will arrive from Switzerland in 4 weeks with a reasonable price tag of AUD$250.










I also asked if I could order the new steel bracelet from the updated model which is very comfortable, feels very much like a jubilee. Again, no issue. AUD$1040.

I then literally walk up to the Rolex Boutique. I first ask when can I expect the BLRO?

'Sir, we have had customers with buying history wait for 5 years. (I'm at year 2 and bought my LN GMT Master 2 there). I ask what if I change my preference to a no date Sub?

"Sir, you can but the wait time is adjusted to the date of the change, not from 2019."

So I ask if I can buy the jubilee bracelet.

"Sir, you can but we can only do it if you swap your existing oyster bracelet for it."

I ask if it's a straight swap.

"No Sir, it's about AUD$2500 to AUD$3000 but we must take your oyster bracelet."

I then tell him that my watch never came on the jubilee. What if I just want to buy one from a datejust, because I know that they fit.

"Here is the phone number of the service centre, just call them direct."

I pause, say thank you and leave.

I'm never going back there again.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wife's birthday today, so, a carat.
> View attachment 15941617


Lucky woman...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

It's 5:54 am; just woke up; I'm so hungry I could eat a horse bison. Yep, gonna cook a bison burger for breakfast this morning. Don't judge. I guess it's just the reverse of having breakfast for dinner.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> It's 5:54 am; just woke up; I'm so hungry I could eat a horse bison. Yep, gonna cook a bison burger for breakfast this morning. Don't judge. I guess it's just the reverse of having breakfast for dinner.


Godfrey.

Added an egg, so now it _is_ a proper breakfast sandwich.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Lucky woman...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You wouldn't say that if you knew what she puts up with ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> You wouldn't say that if you knew what she puts up with


Diamonds buy a lot of tolerance...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> A wise man once told me you don't buy beer, you just rent it for a while


The body is the best recycling plant. The golden liquid goes in and the body removes the alcohol and out goes the golden liquid. Bah. So refreshing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> A tale of two boutiques today.
> 
> Went to the Omega boutique and ordered the 'no gap' leather deployment racing strap for my Speedmaster as recommended by @sportura. No issue, will arrive from Switzerland in 4 weeks with a reasonable price tag of AUD$250.
> 
> ...


What a pity brother G. Looks like the GMT Master II is your last Rolex for a while.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Lucky woman...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Sshhhoosshh. we didn't want to let all the women know.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Added an egg, so now it _is_ a proper breakfast sandwich.
> 
> ...


What sandwich? I don't see the top piece of bread?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

From 2009


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> What sandwich? I don't see the top piece of bread?


It's there. It's under the egg.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> It's there. It's under the egg.


Godfrey.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> It's there. It's under the egg.


I was pulling your leg. Saw that. 

Must have tasted good


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> View attachment 15941850


Just kidding you bro. Trust you enjoyed your breakfast


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> The body is the best recycling plant. The golden liquid goes in and the body removes the alcohol and out goes the golden liquid. Bah. So refreshing


is that how they make non-alcoholic beer?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> is that how they make non-alcoholic beer?


🤣 Tastes like it from what I recall.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Tastes like it from what I recall.


Hey, they taste pretty different&#8230; uh&#8230;


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


> A tale of two boutiques today.
> 
> Went to the Omega boutique and ordered the 'no gap' leather deployment racing strap for my Speedmaster as recommended by @sportura. No issue, will arrive from Switzerland in 4 weeks with a reasonable price tag of AUD$250.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the experiences are quite different.

Might have to look at that racing strap for my speedmaster. I wonder if they have different lengths. I think the new nylon one does.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> A tale of two boutiques today.
> 
> Went to the Omega boutique and ordered the 'no gap' leather deployment racing strap for my Speedmaster as recommended by @sportura. No issue, will arrive from Switzerland in 4 weeks with a reasonable price tag of AUD$250.
> 
> ...


Pretty sad isn't it &#8230;
I stopped going to the local and FL AD since I am no whale no hockey player and don't care to listen to bs all day long . They know I don't sell , they have seen my watches but they don't care ?‍♂ so I moved on.
Wanted a OP his/hers for 20th anniversary but no sir we don't do lists , no sir we can't order , no sir we don't have any (read , for u)&#8230;so yeah pass and F off. I don't mean to be rude but if you got nothing to show for then why are you here ? 
Omega on your wrist next day, want bracelet sure , want deployant clasp sure, want strap sure, want it sugar coated like a donut sure &#8230;sir that's no problem ..well that type of service sounds a LOT better to me too and w discounts.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice how you sandwiched your meal with two dark beers: a starter and dessert.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didn't take pics of the free cocktails...didn't feel right...course mrs BT doesnt drink so I got 2 for 1.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> It's 5:54 am; just woke up; I'm so hungry I could eat a horse bison. Yep, gonna cook a bison burger for breakfast this morning. Don't judge. I guess it's just the reverse of having breakfast for dinner.


Bison always good.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> Pretty sad isn't it &#8230;
> I stopped going to the local and FL AD since I am no whale no hockey player and don't care to listen to bs all day long . They know I don't sell , they have seen my watches but they don't care ?‍♂ so I moved on.
> Wanted a OP his/hers for 20th anniversary but no sir we don't do lists , no sir we can't order , no sir we don't have any (read , for u)&#8230;so yeah pass and F off. I don't mean to be rude but if you got nothing to show for then why are you here ?
> Omega on your wrist next day, want bracelet sure , want deployant clasp sure, want strap sure, want it sugar coated like a donut sure &#8230;sir that's no problem ..well that type of service sounds a LOT better to me too and w discounts.


As you know, I have quit even harassing ADs lately. I think I managed to embarrass the manager last time. There one left who might randomly call. Didn't even slow up in billings mt. Compare that to rob at toppers always a great help.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gf

Last 5 have been dsw


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Hey BT, only few more to go to overtake the next person. Keep it up


Was tied.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> You wouldn't say that if you knew what she puts up with ?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> A tale of two boutiques today.
> 
> Went to the Omega boutique and ordered the 'no gap' leather deployment racing strap for my Speedmaster as recommended by @sportura. No issue, will arrive from Switzerland in 4 weeks with a reasonable price tag of AUD$250.
> 
> ...


Bro G,

Do you happen to know the part number of the Speedy leather strap?

Does it come with a deployant clasp?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

INCOMING


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wife's birthday today, so, a carat.
> View attachment 15941617


Nice.

Guessing your next watch will be a Swatch 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I didn't take pics of the free cocktails...didn't feel right...course mrs BT doesnt drink so I got 2 for 1.


Sounds like my marriage but reversed. Whenever we're offered drinks like wine or champagne my wife gets doubles.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Guessing your next watch will be a Swatch
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Orange Monster (Gen 2) inbound.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> INCOMING


Dang. G didn't even have time to answer! 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang. G didn't even have time to answer!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Nah, not the strap, this one just arrived:


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Orange Monster (Gen 2) inbound.


My Gen1 says hi ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Nah, not the strap, this one just arrived:
> 
> View attachment 15942115
> 
> View attachment 15942116


Interesting case - like a Turtle on 'roids.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speaking of Speedies, happy Tuesday!

In for an early conference call ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> is that how they make non-alcoholic beer?


Perhaps, perhaps.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Tastes like it from what I recall.


Umm... too much info?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, they taste pretty different&#8230; uh&#8230;


After a few rounds, you won't be able to tell them apart.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Was tied.


Keep going 

I am still far away and "Don't mess with Texas" has caught up just purely bumping sales threads.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speaking of Speedies, happy Tuesday!
> 
> In for an early conference call ?


Back @ ya










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Back @ ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Love the leather contrasted with the black-dial Speedy!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Saw this today. That 41.5 mm looks good.

Oris Aquis Date Calibre 400


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Nah, not the strap, this one just arrived:
> 
> View attachment 15942115
> 
> View attachment 15942116


Weird a guy with one of those bought my orange accent erika..looks great


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

When Jon Stewart tells Colbert the virus escaped from Wuhan lab it's pretty much over. Bsi guess you owe pf an apology.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Weird a guy with one of those bought my orange accent erika..looks great


Yeah, i have an olive erika with orange accent that should work. Also thinking black EO with orange accent. Olive green isofrane also looks very good


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Yeah, i have an olive erika with orange accent that should work. Also thinking black EO with orange accent. Olive green isofrane also looks very good


Just sold that black one. Buyer sent me pic unreal


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Saw this today. That 41.5 mm looks good.
> 
> Oris Aquis Date Calibre 400
> 
> View attachment 15942692


PASS. The guys on the AWF are slamming it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> When Jon Stewart tells Colbert the virus escaped from Wuhan lab it's pretty much over. Bsi guess you owe pf an apology.


Hugs and kisses too. It's a French thing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15942974
> View attachment 15942975


Which one is Mrs BT?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Which one is Mrs BT?


She's not much on pools


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, this is for you.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Saw this today. That 41.5 mm looks good.
> 
> Oris Aquis Date Calibre 400
> 
> View attachment 15942692


I've always had good luck with Oris.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> PASS. The guys on the AWF are slamming it.


Why???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I am unable to open WUS with Tapatalk and got a server error response. Anyone else with Tapatalk issues?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I am unable to open WUS with Tapatalk and got a server error response. Anyone else with Tapatalk issues?


Same


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

manofrolex said:


> Same


Thanks. I thought about uninstalling the app and then reinstalling. Maybe I'll just wait until tomorrow and see what happens then. Kindly quote this post if you find out anything.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. I thought about uninstalling the app and then reinstalling. Maybe I'll just wait until tomorrow and see what happens then. Kindly quote this post if you find out anything.


Admins know but say it's not WUS's fault (so far).


https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/tapatalk-forum-problem.5316168/#post-53596688










Using taptalk for watchuseek


Hello, Im logged in to watchuseek on taptalk, but when I try to enter a forum it says im either not logged in or I dont have permission? Any help would be appreciated.




www.watchuseek.com





Tapatalk was last updated a week ago, according to their iOS listing. If it were Tapatalk's fault, it would've broken WUS much earlier than today.

The error itself is referring to a WUS resource (the "California" name in the path). Elements with "california" in their attributes are all over the place in this site (and make it easier for a little custom CSS to clean up my view).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks BSi. Might be a WUS issue rather than Tapatalk. I'll check back again tomorrow to see if it's fixed. 99% of the time I use Tapatalk Premium rather than my desktop.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Thanks BSi. Might be a WUS issue rather than Tapatalk. I'll check back again tomorrow to see if it's fixed. 99% of the time I use Tapatalk Premium rather than my desktop.


Fixed just a little while ago. Something in WUS's back end broke for a few hours, I'll bet. I'm guessing it was out for about 8-10 hours total.

The web view is wonky on my phone, though. It'll skip posts (often my own) unless I turn off content blockers. Tapatalk at least shows all the posts (and it usually works fine).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep I'm back on Tapatalk again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Why???


Just like the people here on WUS? There are haters everywhere. Price, value, size, there's always something that triggers people. Sigh, what can I say???


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I am unable to open WUS with Tapatalk and got a server error response. Anyone else with Tapatalk issues?


I had it too. Have been unable to log on since yesterday but I re-installed my Tapatalk with the latest version from the Apple store and it's working again.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. I thought about uninstalling the app and then reinstalling. Maybe I'll just wait until tomorrow and see what happens then. Kindly quote this post if you find out anything.


That's what I did.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Admins know but say it's not WUS's fault (so far).
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/tapatalk-forum-problem.5316168/#post-53596688
> ...


Is this the time where we break out in singing California Girls?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> I had it too. Have been unable to log on since yesterday but I re-installed my Tapatalk with the latest version from the Apple store and it's working again.


I thought of uninstalling/reinstalling but spontaneously began working again. I think the issue was WUS rather than Tapatalk.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yep I'm back on Tapatalk again.


Welcome back.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I thought of uninstalling/reinstalling but spontaneously began working again. I think the issue was WUS rather than Tapatalk.


You're probably right. I got a bit impatient so I reloaded the software and it's working again. Hence I thought it might be the Tapatalk or as Tooth used to call it Crapatalk. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Sleep tight.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Admins know but say it's not WUS's fault (so far).
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/tapatalk-forum-problem.5316168/#post-53596688
> ...


Just started working for me again a few minutes ago

Edit: NRA


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15943426


Liked for the whipped cream and the chocolate sauce.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pre-dinner G&T.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Pre-dinner G&T.
> View attachment 15943565


Nice ring...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I am unable to open WUS with Tapatalk and got a server error response. Anyone else with Tapatalk issues?


Same over here. But I was too busy watching France beat Germany that I didn't bother to figure out what was wrong.

Working this morning on Tapatalk.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Pre-dinner G&T.
> View attachment 15943565


Hmm, she likes her silver so maybe a new Tudor BB Silver in the future.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hmm, she likes her silver so maybe a new Tudor BB Silver in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> Bro G,
> 
> Do you happen to know the part number of the Speedy leather strap?
> 
> Does it come with a deployant clasp?


98000024 is the part number without the deployment. The deployments can be purchased separately.

Buy it straight from Omega. On eBay they are nearly twice the price.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Same over here. But I was too busy watching France beat Germany that I didn't bother to figure out what was wrong.
> 
> Working this morning on Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


at least no broadcast delay for you for euro championships bro


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> 98000024 is the part number without the deployment. The deployments can be purchased separately.
> 
> Buy it straight from Omega. On eBay they are nearly twice the price.


Looking forward to some pics before I order. Luckily I've already got the deployant clasp.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> at least no broadcast delay for you for euro championships bro


Unfortunately, I was busy and missed the first 20 min when Germany scored the only goal for France. Not the best start of the EM 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looking forward to some pics before I order. Luckily I've already got the deployant clasp.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I've got an OEM deployment clasp too.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Luckily I've already got the *deployant* clasp.





Galaga said:


> I've got an OEM *deployment* clasp too.


You say potayto, I say potahto. ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Unfortunately, I was busy and missed the first 20 min when Germany scored the only goal for France. Not the best start of the EM
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


sad what happened to the danish player. Hope he recovers fully.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Pre-dinner G&T.
> View attachment 15943565


Nice watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> You say potayto, I say potahto. ?


It's all a ploy


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> sad what happened to the danish player. Hope he recovers fully.


Yeah, very scary basically dying on the football pitch. Fortunately they were able to get his heart started again.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> What a pity brother G. Looks like the GMT Master II is your last Rolex for a while.


I'm actually fine with it now. I like the brand but the service or lack of it is something that I'm not willing to accept or experience again.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> You say potayto, I say potahto. 😂


Some say battery; some say bat-tree.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Some say battery; some say bat-tree.


Some say nuclear, some say nucular.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Some say nuclear, some say nucular.
> View attachment 15943891


Where's the potahto?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Where's the potahto?


Nucular potayto


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Before I start a 4-hr Zoom call...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Pre-dinner G&T.
> View attachment 15943565


You get several likes for that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Before I start a 4-hr Zoom call...
> 
> View attachment 15943912


Remember Toobin


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Remember Toobin


Gf

I mean they guy doesn't get credit he deserves ...paid to stay home for 8 months so get can repeat his fun then rejoins .


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> sad what happened to the danish player. Hope he recovers fully.


He's posted a thumbs-up selfie from his hospital bed, thank goodness.

Saw a musician die on the field some years back. Honestly, he could've survived if the organizers had spent the money to hire an EMT crew to be on hand.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Before I start a 4-hr Zoom call...
> 
> View attachment 15943912


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Boom!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> It's all a ploy


I always say po-tah-to, to-ma-to and varse.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm actually fine with it now. I like the brand but the service or lack of it is something that I'm not willing to accept or experience again.


Agreed but I wonder why there are so many people on the Australian Watch Forum selling new 2021 models for 2x RRP.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Some say battery; some say bat-tree.


Bat-ter-ree


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Some say nuclear, some say nucular.
> View attachment 15943891


Oh... my head...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Boom!
> View attachment 15943992


Scurfa or old school


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoying the brushed steel on this piece in the summer!










I actually ordered the No Time To Die NATO for this; I think it'll look great! A bit pricey from Omega at $300, though  (I guess better than buying another watch&#8230


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Enjoying the brushed steel on this piece in the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Depends


I'll be sure to take photos when I get the strap. I think the colors match. We'll see!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Scurfa or old school


Seiko.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Charleston AD dj41 blue in the case. Asked supposedly put there today


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> PASS. The guys on the AWF are slamming it.


Oh, didnt know that.
what's the reason?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15944686


No sushi tonight?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have I mentioned how Charlie gets my attention when it's time for dinner??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Oh, didnt know that.
> what's the reason?


LOL. People are complaining about price, size, movement, the usual haters. Most people don't like the case to bracelet transition as well. Do you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have I mentioned how Charlie gets my attention when it's time for dinner??
> 
> View attachment 15945133


Sushi for Charlie?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Howdy, I like this! 
What's the verdict?









Seiko 5 SRPE67K1 Review & Complete Guide - Millenary Watches


Seiko 5 SRPE67K1 Review & Complete Guide Seiko makes some great affordable automatic watches. In fact, Seiko’s 5 Sports collection is considered one of the best collection of affordable automatic watches in the world. Few brands can compete with the quality, durability, and finish in relation to...




millenarywatches.com





Thinking would make a good gift. 
40mm 4R36 movement too!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

5959HH said:


> I thought of uninstalling/reinstalling but spontaneously began working again. I think the issue was WUS rather than Tapatalk.


It was out for me all day yesterday too, same error message as mentioned.

OMG! using the browser was traumatic. So had a WUS free day, surprisingly I ended up getting all the important paperwork done which I had been putting off.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No sushi tonight?


I ate sushi when I was young and didn't know better.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> It was out for me all day yesterday too, same error message as mentioned.
> 
> OMG! using the browser was traumatic. So had a WUS free day, surprisingly I ended up getting all the important paperwork done which I had been putting off.


For whatever reason I'm far more comfortable using Tapatalk for WUS than my desktop.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> For whatever reason I'm far more comfortable using Tapatalk for WUS than my desktop.


Same here. I think I'm just used to the interface.

I actually like the browser version, but I feel like I may miss certain notifications for new threads/replies/quotes, etc. since it's not as streamlined.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

5959HH said:


> For whatever reason I'm far more comfortable using Tapatalk for WUS than my desktop.


Me too.
iPad or phone, no advertising.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rusty427 said:


> Me too.
> iPad or phone, no advertising.


macOS Safari + Magic Lasso + Ghostery + a little other trickery = nice and clean and fast.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. People are complaining about price, size, movement, the usual haters. Most people don't like the case to bracelet transition as well. Do you?


??.
I haven't tried one on yet.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I ate sushi when I was young and didn't know better.


Same here. My son dropped by a few days ago and suggested that we have Sushi, my reply was, I'll start the grill 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Same here. My son dropped by a few days ago and suggested that we have Sushi, my reply was, I'll start the grill
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can't like sushi as a main course, but it's good as a preliminary or complimentary item with an otherwise complete meal, imo.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Sushi for Charlie?


Sashimi is more to his liking.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another 4-hr Zoom call today. Unlike Toobin, will be playing with this instead...










Though I would be happy to share a pic of Paulina with Jeffery if it helps him with...you know...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> Me too.
> iPad or phone, no advertising.


Or premium no advertising...just stay out of the lounge.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We need more pics of Paulina!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Different


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another 4-hr Zoom call today. Unlike Toobin, will be playing with this instead...
> 
> View attachment 15945716
> 
> ...


Not only is that VC visually appealing but also is my understanding the bracelet is one of the most comfortable ever made. I just wish that I could readjust my watch max from ~$10,000 to ~$20,000.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Different
> View attachment 15946398


Nice strap


----------



## vowen (May 30, 2012)

Omega


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Nice strap


+1, Yeah, really nice strap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

vowen said:


> Omega


What do you plan on selling when you reach the magic ?


----------



## vowen (May 30, 2012)

5959HH said:


> What do you plan on selling when you reach the magic ?


my mortal soul 🙏


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Or premium no advertising...just stay out of the lounge.


Yeah right! I have heard of the lounge!
Pretty posh place


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need more pics of Paulina!
> 
> View attachment 15946336
> 
> ...


Nice blue eyes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

vowen said:


> Omega


What's your option Omega?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Yeah right! I have heard of the lounge!
> Pretty posh place


... not.

LOL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> What's your option Omega?


Interesting to review his recent posts. Speedposter alert?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need more pics of Paulina!
> View attachment 15946340


Those earings look edible.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread needs more OoOmega


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Those earings look edible.


GF
And they spell OoO 🤣


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Interesting to review his recent posts. Speedposter alert?


Speed poster for sure. He will be in for a reset soon. I think big toe will let him get to a hundred, post a sales thread and then bam.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> GF
> And they spell OoO


That's the secret handshake!


----------



## vowen (May 30, 2012)

I’m feeling very attacked right now 🥺😣


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> ... not.
> 
> LOL


Oh! So not as cozy as The Blue Oyster Bar then? 
Lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Oh! So not as cozy as The Blue Oyster Bar then?
> Lol


No mate. Definitely not. Same as the public access sub-forums except that it is one big sub-forum for paying members only. Same WUS rules apply so it's not like it's anything goes.

While on the subject of the Blue Oyster Bar...










Which it just occurred to me that Blue Oyster Bar shortens to BOB!!!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> Howdy, I like this!
> What's the verdict?
> 
> 
> ...


GF

so clearly this is a ****ter!

Thanks @Krish47 for being polite.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another meal out...










Tuna tartare over guac.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, this is for you , of course.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More street art.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simpler street art.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And street flowers.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> This thread needs more OoOmega


Saw that watch in person today.    Too bad (for me) it only comes in blue (for steel models).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Saw that watch in person today.    Too bad (for me) it only comes in blue (for steel models).


The white is super nice&#8230; but not paying those prices for the gold!!

Thankfully I'm a fan of blue; and technically this is my only blue _dialed_ watch, as my PAM has a blue bezel, but shark grey dial (I also don't count my old Tag Heuer Link auto chronograph with the blue dial (circa 2009?) that I haven't worn in years.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Simpler street art.
> 
> View attachment 15946819


You did look up, right?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> The white is super nice&#8230; but not paying those prices for the gold!!
> 
> Thankfully I'm a fan of blue; and technically this is my only blue _dialed_ watch, as my PAM has a blue bezel, but shark grey dial (I also don't count my old Tag Heuer Link auto chronograph with the blue dial (circa 2009?) that I haven't worn in years.


Going to an event Saturday. One of these










may be available for viewing. We'll see.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Going to an event Saturday. One of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was never a big Breitling person, but that is a killer looking piece. I like their new Superocean line as well, and the Chronos they just came out with (even if they are a bit of a copy of Patek)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Going to an event Saturday. One of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SaMaster14 said:


> I was never a big Breitling person, but that is a killer looking piece. I like their new Superocean line as well, and the Chronos they just came out with (even if they are a bit of a copy of Patek)


This was a nice one. I knew I'd miss it, but I had to move it on anyway due to its big flat size.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> This was a nice one. I knew I'd miss it, but I had to move it on anyway due to its big flat size.


my lowly philippines sacrificed in favor of the date window


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> my lowly philippines sacrificed in favor of the date window


As such I can't like it, but I commend you and your countrymen for their horological patriotism.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> GF
> And they spell OoO 🤣


good catch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another meal out...
> 
> View attachment 15946812
> 
> ...


You do know man (or maybe woman) discovered fire quite a few years ago.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, this is for you , of course.
> 
> View attachment 15946815


she was something wasn't she?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More street art.
> 
> View attachment 15946816


tell me that's not you in the mask fing it up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ I thought that last was a stmt on youth vs old age.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> ^ I thought that last was a stmt on youth vs old age.


I thought it was "Well whaddya know, they're all pink on the inside!"


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

18 weeks... Going strong. Gender reveal will be 7/2!

Healthy baby and fit dad  my new garage gym

(Portable AC in the corner) and still have to throw my elliptical down there. Treadmill is inside for the Mrs.

Also thinking about a heavy bag.

Hope you gents are doing well. I'm still trying to convince my lady to let us get a 2021 serial Rolex to hand off to the baby when they are 18


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

delco714 said:


> 18 weeks... Going strong. Gender reveal will be 7/2!
> 
> Healthy baby and fit dad  my new garage gym
> 
> ...


glad going well...hope that's a one and only gender reveal in baby del's life ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> 18 weeks... Going strong. Gender reveal will be 7/2!
> 
> Healthy baby and fit dad  my new garage gym
> 
> ...


Good news! Happy to hear that baby, mommy both doing well and dad is getting fit.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> glad going well...hope that's a one and only gender reveal in baby del's life ;-)


Secretly.. maybe not

Me too haha


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Good news! Happy to hear that baby, mommy both doing well and dad is getting fit.


*more fit


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

delco714 said:


> 18 weeks... Going strong. Gender reveal will be 7/2!
> 
> Healthy baby and fit dad  my new garage gym
> 
> ...


Good news mate. Great to hear you all doing well.


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

If you hook the garage door opener up to the weight machine, you'll be fit in no time! Uh... hang on. Mmmm... Hmmm.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

vowen said:


> Omega


That's just being rude...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> What do you plan on selling when you reach the magic ?


I'm betting he won't get there before being banned...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

vowen said:


> my mortal soul


Makes sense...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Interesting to review his recent posts. Junkposter alert?


FIFY...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Those earings look edible.


Paulina looks edible...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Speed poster for sure. He will be in for a reset soon. I think big toe will let him get to a hundred, post a sales thread and then bam.


Mods are on to this one already...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

vowen said:


> I'm feeling very attacked right now


Better than being ignored, which, by the way, will come next...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> 18 weeks... Going strong. Gender reveal will be 7/2!
> 
> Healthy baby and fit dad  my new garage gym
> 
> ...


Good to hear baby and Dad are doing well.

Keep the gender a secret until they turn 16, just in case they decide to choose another one before then.

There'll probably be a few more choices available by then...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> 18 weeks... Going strong. Gender reveal will be 7/2!
> 
> Healthy baby and fit dad  my new garage gym
> 
> ...


Great news! Keep updating us on the baby's progress.

That's quite a collection of weights you have there; I got tired just looking at them!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My last 4-hr Zoom call of the week.


----------



## vowen (May 30, 2012)

Black5 said:


> FIFY...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I'll confess to being a s***poster but didn't really want to cause trouble. I'll behave ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My last 4-hr Zoom call of the week.
> 
> View attachment 15947606


wtf gets done in four hours on Zoom anyway?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

2 hours into a zoom meeting now...


SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

clarosec said:


> If you hook the garage door opener up to the weight machine, you'll be fit in no time! Uh... hang on. Mmmm... Hmmm.


Oh don't give me ideas


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> wtf gets done in four hours on Zoom anyway?


Are you asking me or Toobin?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Has anyone seen this?









R is for Rolex - ABCs for the Future Watch Collectors


R is for Rolex is the ONLY way the child of a watch enthusiast should be learning their alphabet. Whether you're an avid collector, or just looking for a fun way to teach your child the alphabet, you will love this book! Featuring detailed graphics and fun, vibrant colors - you’ll find it hard...




diaperbookclub.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pong makes his kid read it.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Pong makes his kid read it.


Atta boy @Pongster


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Pong makes his kid read it.


Atta boy @Pongster


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> wtf gets done in four hours on Zoom anyway?


Wank fest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> 2 hours into a zoom meeting now...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Important to subscribe for the free zoom membership which gives you 45 minutes air time. So wonderful how much faster people talk and get over and done with under time pressure. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Are you asking me or Toobin?


Tobin got the idea. It's a wank fest so he was wanking.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Pong makes his kid read it.


that is actually true. My youngest also had me buy the sneaker version.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> wtf gets done in four hours on Zoom anyway?


a Toobin


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

vowen said:


> I'll confess to being a s***poster but didn't really want to cause trouble. I'll behave ?


what in the hell are you after anyway? 2012 you joined?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Are you asking me or Toobin?


nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> that is actually true. My youngest also had me buy the sneaker version.


Godfrey


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

vowen said:


> I'll confess to being a s***poster but didn't really want to cause trouble. I'll behave ?


hit?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I want an Air Force 1 to use for yard work then post it on IG.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I want an Air Force 1 to use for yard work then post it on IG.


Air Force One has a totally different meaning in our neck of the woods.

but i suppose it had to close due to covid.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> what in the hell are you after anyway? 2012 you joined?


to buy a watch?









Great sale to vowen


Completed a sale to vowen Fast pay, great communication, great dude all around!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## vowen (May 30, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> what in the hell are you after anyway? 2012 you joined?


2012 was in college with no money. Now an adult with some money and much more ennui.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Are you asking me or Toobin?


Does the answer differ? 😇


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

vowen said:


> 2012 was in college with no money. Now an adult with some money and much more ennui.


learned that in college?

stay a while. Might find satisfaction. Or excitement. Or both.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> wtf gets done in four hours on Zoom anyway?


Time passes quickly Toolish-inspired micro pauses 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

vowen said:


> 2012 was in college with no money. Now an adult with some money and much more ennui.


ennui? birds?

so do you actually think you will get to 100 posts and be allowed to sell something?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Time passes quickly Toolish-inspired micro pauses
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


long ago when we were working remote i spent a lot of quality time with BTWD


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've put my great grandkids on the waitlist at my AD. Waiting for the call 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> long ago when we were working remote i spent a lot of QUALITY time with BTWD


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Time passes quickly Toolish-inspired micro panties
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


FIFY.

Inspired by last night's walk to dinner following 2 young ladies who were wearing thongs... Mrs. BSF had to point it out to me. Oy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally done! For another quarter at least. Now back to the important stuff.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> what in the hell are you after anyway? 2012 you joined?


He's got a watch to sell?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Time passes quickly Toolish-inspired micro pauses
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I lose concentration on any meetings longer than an hour. My mind starts to drift away and I am thinking of what I can have for lunch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> ennui? birds?
> 
> so do you actually think you will get to 100 posts and be allowed to sell something?


Yes, why else would he be posting gibberish all over the forums and big toe caught him?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Inspired by last night's walk to dinner following 2 young ladies who were wearing thongs... Mrs. BSF had to point it out to me. Oy.


As if you didn't already know that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> I lose concentration on any meetings longer than an hour. My mind starts to drift away and I am thinking of what I can have for lunch


Your attention span exceeds mine by at least 45 minutes&#8230;


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Alas the days of scantily-clad women on a catwalk are behind us...










Now I know what people mean by the "good ol' days."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Guess what time Charlie thinks it is?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Guess what time Charlie thinks it is?
> 
> View attachment 15948745


Time for the Batman tune 😉


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Guess what time Charlie thinks it is?
> 
> View attachment 15948745


Time to put his tail on the grill?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Time to put his tail on the grill?


HEY!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@manofrolex, check your PM.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the literary classics.

Should be taught in schools...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Important to subscribe for the free zoom membership which gives you 45 minutes air time. So wonderful how much faster people talk and get over and done with under time pressure. LOL.


I should correct my earlier post.

It was a Microsoft teams meeting.

No time limit...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> View attachment 15948284


So the sneaker version stops at Yeezy?

No sneakers start with X?...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

vowen said:


> 2012 was in college with no money. Now an adult with some money and much more ennui.


So post some watch pics already...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Inspired by last night's walk to dinner following 2 young ladies who were wearing thongs... Mrs. BSF had to point it out to me. Oy.


Mrs BSF is obviously a thoughtful and perceptive woman.

You should keep her...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> So the sneaker version stops at Yeezy?
> 
> No sneakers start with X?...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


it goes all the way to Z. I guess Yeezy is just more catchy for a cover.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> it goes all the way to Z. I guess Jenna is just more catchy for a cover.


FIFY.

You mean like this?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey, someone ELI5 to me how health insurance works here in the USA.

PLEASE NO COMMENTARY ABOUT POLICIES AND PROS/CONS. Please. Pretty please with sugar on top.

I was thinking a little while ago how MrsBS and I had zero worries about finances when she had her surgeries at the military hospital. We still use the same coverage (which I think barely costs 3 figures a month), still go to the main hospital at Walter Reed or other on-base clinics, have never had to pay for prescription medicines, etc.

So what happens out in the civilian world? We’d pay some kind of monthly premium, I know that much. 

But then what? I asked the doc at her last surgery how much it would’ve cost “in the real world”, and he said it would’ve run about 40 grand. Do I pay that much? Or do I pay up to our deductible and then insurance covers the rest?

You’d think I would know all this by now, but for one thing, I’ve been healthy enough to not have to worry about hospital visits (so far… knock on wood). And for another, I was either on my parents’ insurance or some college thing before I enlisted, so I never saw any paperwork myself.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, someone ELI5 to me how health insurance works here in the USA.
> 
> PLEASE NO COMMENTARY ABOUT POLICIES AND PROS/CONS. Please. Pretty please with sugar on top.
> 
> ...


NO Policy stuff... 
Health insurance in USA very different than other countries obviously. I will stick with mrs BT and I just so I know of what I speak. She was employed by school system so hers was government whereas mine was through IBM. So we both had good coverage and actually back in the day we had it for free. Today there would be a monthly premium of some amount. 
If your company (assuming you are working) offered insurance (very likely), you would pay that premium. There would be some annual deductible (which you would pay), then likely a 80/20 split (you pay the 20) up to some maximum amount. A high deductible plan might for example cost you $5000 in a year and after that it's covered. Course for those that need it obamacare would be an option.

I know it could happen but unlikely you would end up in situation where all your medical expenses have to be borne by you.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> I know it could happen but unlikely you would end up in situation where all your medical expenses have to be borne by you.


Ok, good. 'Course if something happens outside of our control (like if we get carried by a helicopter that happens to be out-of-network) then we can still get screwed if we were on civilian insurance, I'm sure.

One of the guys back home who spent a week in the hospital for covid was on the hook for nearly $30k. Dunno why. But as I get older I realize more and more how much of a luxury it is for me to not worry about health care costs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I just saw our Big Toe finally locked the wretched “I lost my love for Rolex” thread. I understand the angst of some members unable to buy a Rolex sports model from an AD at MSRP but geez Louise, they really should give it a rest!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> There would be some annual deductible (which you would pay), then likely a 80/20 split (you pay the 20) up to some maximum amount. A high deductible plan might for example cost you $5000 in a year and after that it's covered.


GF (kinda)

So let's take my earlier example of a $40k surgery -

We'd first pay that $5000 deductible, so there's $35k left over;

The insurance would pay 80% of.. the $35k? So they'd cover $28k? And then the rest would be on us?

Or does our out-of-pocket expense max out at $5000 and insurance covers the rest no matter what?

Second example: Say a visit costs only $2k. Is that covered by insurance for 80% (so they'll pay out $1600) and we'd pay the remainder ($400)?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Ok, good. 'Course if something happens outside of our control (like if we get carried by a helicopter that happens to be out-of-network) then we can still get screwed if we were on civilian insurance, I'm sure.
> 
> One of the guys back home who spent a week in the hospital for covid was on the hook for nearly $30k. Dunno why. But as I get older I realize more and more how much of a luxury it is for me to not worry about health care costs.


Yes true on health care...

Now on Medicare (still have to pay $144 a month in addition to all that paid in over lifetime), in addition I have BCBS to cover part B (I think it is) like i described above (IBM provided a bunch to cover so free for me) . I have the very best at $199 a month which covers even international (many don't realize medicare does not pay when out of the country(story for another time mrs BT cousins in Canada when had a problem)). Also have a prescription plan ( altho don't use ATM). In addition I have an annual travel insurance policy which pays in country and out of country. It covers health care, emergency extraction (lol think retired SEALs), and transport of my body (dead or alive) and lots of other weird stuff.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Ok, good. 'Course if something happens outside of our control (like if we get carried by a helicopter that happens to be out-of-network) then we can still get screwed if we were on civilian insurance, I'm sure.
> 
> One of the guys back home who spent a week in the hospital for covid was on the hook for nearly $30k. Dunno why. But as I get older I realize more and more how much of a luxury it is for me to not worry about health care costs.


my dad just got discharged for covid. His bill amounted to about that (USD30K) but only because all doctors waived their professional fees and the hospital gave a discount. After the health insurance deductions, he had to pay only about USD8K.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF (kinda)
> 
> So let's take my earlier example of a $40k surgery -
> 
> ...


bolded is way mine worked.

italized ... you might have say first $1000 spent before the 80/20 kicks in. that amount varies by policy. so say first visit of the year so $1000 then 20% of 2nd 1000 so $200 so maybe $1200... then next time since first 1000 done then 80/20. sounds confusing but basically health insurance is to cover the big money. now Ocare forced quite a few procedures to be covered by all policies. like annual exam.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> my dad just got discharged for covid. His bill amounted to about that (USD30K) but only because all doctors waived their professional fees and the hospital gave a discount. After the health insurance deductions, he had to pay only about USD8K.


Glad he made it out! Tell him some anonymous watch nerds say hi.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Glad he made it out! Tell him some anonymous watch nerds say hi.


yup. Glad he did. Now he's just happy to be back home and watching NBA. He spent about two weeks in the hospital. His kidney problems made treating his covid a bit tricky. And more expensive.

my mom only spent about a week before she got a discharge. Her bill was maybe a third of my dad's. And after health insurance deductions, she paid maybe less than USD200.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> yup. Glad he did. Now he's just happy to be back home and watching NBA. He spent about two weeks in the hospital. His kidney problems made treating his covid a bit tricky. And more expensive.
> 
> my mom only spent about a week before she got a discharge. Her bill was maybe a third of my dad's. And after health insurance deductions, she paid maybe less than USD200.


godfrey

and when they both tested positive for covid, they were just two days from their schedule for their second dose of AstraZeneca.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> and when they both tested positive for covid, they were just two days from their schedule for their second dose of AstraZeneca.


that sucks...glad they are home.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> that sucks...glad they are home.


yup. We all are relieved they are home.

actually, there's a silver lining.

because of covid, a lot of people are scared to go to the hospital for annual check ups. Including my folks.

so while they were being treated for covid, they had to be checked up. And after they go thru the protocols, those medical things unearthed will be addressed. For both of them.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> my dad just got discharged for covid. His bill amounted to about that (USD30K) but only because all doctors waived their professional fees and the hospital gave a discount. After the health insurance deductions, he had to pay only about USD8K.


Good news that he was discharged, but the cost is scary without any sort of cover.

Then again, the cost of private health cover in Australia can also be scary...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> and when they both tested positive for covid, they were just two days from their schedule for their second dose of AstraZeneca.


Wow.

So they got infected and had serious enough symptoms to require hospitalisation even *after* the first jab?

I thought it was supposed to mitigate the effects somewhat?

Maybe it did and the alternative doesn't bear thinking about.

Glad they came out OK...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Wow.
> 
> So they got infected and had serious enough symptoms to require hospitalisation even *after* the first jab?
> 
> ...


they had pneumonia due to covid hence the hospitalization and they were senior citizens. Their case was still far from being classified as severe covid (supposedly what the vaccine is protection from). And when the pneumonia was treated, they were discharged.

maybe, the first dose helped. Maybe not. Only God knows.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Good news that he was discharged, but the cost is scary without any sort of cover.
> 
> Then again, the cost of private health cover in Australia can also be scary...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


yup, health insurance really helped this time.

i personally havent had much use for it but it's good to have. That and life insurance are the two benefits i'd rather not make use of but good to know theyre there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I should correct my earlier post.
> 
> It was a Microsoft teams meeting.
> 
> ...


Crap. Hate those types of meetings that never end.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Mrs BSF is obviously a thoughtful and perceptive woman.
> 
> You should keep her...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


It's a test. They point out that those women are in g-strings and you're supposed to go "oh? I didn't know. Wow! Now that you said..." then you can't stare at it anymore.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I just saw our Big Toe finally locked the wretched "I lost my love for Rolex" thread. I understand the angst of some members unable to buy a Rolex sports model from an AD at MSRP but geez Louise, they really should give it a rest!


Agreed. Then the trolls come and spar with Sporty who is more than happy to oblige. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> they had pneumonia due to covid hence the hospitalization and they were senior citizens. Their case was still far from being classified as severe covid (supposedly what the vaccine is protection from). And when the pneumonia was treated, they were discharged.
> 
> maybe, the first dose helped. Maybe not. Only God knows.


Good to know both your mum and dad are okay and home. This is when it is time to be thankful for all the things that are good.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Good to know both your mum and dad are okay and home. This is when it is time to be thankful for all the things that are good.


amen


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Slow day in the OoO. Hope you all are having a good start to the weekend brothers!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Strap change.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> It's a test. They point out that those women are in g-strings and you're supposed to go "oh? I didn't know. Wow! Now that you said..." then you can't stare at it anymore.


I have to admit the sight of those sprightly jiggling butts was captivating...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No 4-hr Zoom meeting today!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Strap change.
> View attachment 15949783


Really like the light bulbs


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Inspired by last night's walk to dinner following 2 young ladies who were wearing thongs... Mrs. BSF had to point it out to me. Oy.


ALL they were wearing were thongs or they were just whale tailing?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> It's a test. They point out that those women are in g-strings and you're supposed to go "oh? I didn't know. Wow! Now that you said..." then you can't stare at it anymore.


Mrs BT says they want you to look so go for it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Slow day in the OoO. Hope you all are having a good start to the weekend brothers!


I just woke up.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

INCOMING


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Got a new Casio yesterday for MrsBS.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, someone ELI5 to me how health insurance works here in the USA.
> 
> PLEASE NO COMMENTARY ABOUT POLICIES AND PROS/CONS. Please. Pretty please with sugar on top.
> 
> ...


Wait. Medical needs cost? 

But I do have accident insurance on my two youngest kids that costs about 50 usd/mo.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, someone ELI5 to me how health insurance works here in the USA.
> 
> PLEASE NO COMMENTARY ABOUT POLICIES AND PROS/CONS. Please. Pretty please with sugar on top.
> 
> ...


I imagine civvies deal with ALL of their health care the way you deal with dental. There is a monthly fee, annual deductible, co-pays, minimum and maximum coverage for various things, and your out of pocket expenses for stuff is nebulous up front since you are never quite sure what the bill will be and how much insurance will cover.

I dont think I've EVER met a doc that knows how much they bill for meds and procedures unless they are also the owner of the practice.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Slow day in the OoO. Hope you all are having a good start to the weekend brothers!


Five hours of hiking, most of it in the rain and with temps around 12C. Kids back in Stockholm are having a sunny and very warm day of 27C and my son is out on the lake with our boat.

I much prefer the cooler temps but I could do without the rain and mosquitoes!










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15949782


Looks like you need one of those cars that turns into a boat when you reach the Ned of your lane 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BTW, tricare is only a good plan IF you can get your care at military facilities. Otherwise it is a third tier plan because they pay slow and low, so a lot of places won't accept it away from big bases. 

The drug plan though, that is MONEY no matter what.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Strap change.
> View attachment 15949783


Dang, you're faster than a lady in red in Amsterdam's red light district.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I have to admit the sight of those sprightly jiggling butts was captivating...


I'm assuming they hadn't recently gotten off the HMS Obesity

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh SKX009, why can't I quit you?????


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> BTW, tricare is only a good plan IF you can get your care at military facilities. Otherwise it is a third tier plan because they pay slow and low, so a lot of places won't accept it away from big bases.
> 
> The drug plan though, that is MONEY no matter what.


Oh, no doubt - since we're surrounded by military facilities, it was far easier to just keep using Tricare instead of switching to anything else.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> ALL they were wearing were thongs or they were just whale tailing?





Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT says they want you to look so go for it.


What she said.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I imagine civvies deal with ALL of their health care the way you deal with dental. There is a monthly fee, annual deductible, co-pays, minimum and maximum coverage for various things, and your out of pocket expenses for stuff is nebulous up front since you are never quite sure what the bill will be and how much insurance will cover.
> 
> I dont think I've EVER met a doc that knows how much they bill for meds and procedures unless they are also the owner of the practice.


Correct and why would they?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait. Medical needs cost?
> 
> But I do have accident insurance on my two youngest kids that costs about 50 usd/mo.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


But no policy discussion lol but you pay for it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@BigSeikoFan 
I think you should look for your blue here 








Vacheron Constantin Opens Its New North American Flagship in New York City


As has been hotly anticipated for some time, Vacheron Constantin will be opening its new North American flagship boutique this week in New York City. The boutique presents itself as much more than a simple retailer — more like the most comprehensive immersion into the brand you'll find outside of it




www.watchtime.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang, you're faster than a lady in red in Amsterdam's red light district.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's What She Says ? #hairtrigger


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> Really like the light bulbs


Kay. 🤔


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Kay. 🤔


What is that reflection on the mug or whatever it is?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Kay.


Better than saying "nice strap" it felt right in the moment


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Alright losers

350k bam

















Phenomenal craftsmanship yet utterly useless

Next about 170k gyro tourbillon










Next can't recall the price but thought it was awesome


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> Alright losers
> 
> 350k bam
> 
> ...


Drinking a little early?
Course I was slumming earlier


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Crop dusters are crazy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Drinking a little early?
> Course I was slumming earlier
> View attachment 15950359


Gf

Sometimes a bud just works sorta like a timex


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Crop dusters are crazy
> View attachment 15950365
> View attachment 15950366


I used to want that job. Probably still do, actually. MrsBS would kill me if I did it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> ALL they were wearing were thongs or they were just whale tailing?


Nice one


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT says they want you to look so go for it.


Mrs Bear will shred me to pieces with those claws of hers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wait. Medical needs cost?
> 
> But I do have accident insurance on my two youngest kids that costs about 50 usd/mo.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


We will never understand hence why I didn't comment on it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Five hours of hiking, most of it in the rain and with temps around 12C. Kids back in Stockholm are having a sunny and very warm day of 27C and my son is out on the lake with our boat.
> 
> I much prefer the cooler temps but I could do without the rain and mosquitoes!
> 
> ...


Rain is okay
Mosquito is not okay.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> The wife surprised me with some kind of Bean Box thing. Bean Box could have a twisted meaning. Lol.
> 
> Anyways it's some kind of coffee subscription type thing. Three small bags from different coffee companies. Only tried one so far but this stuff is pretty amazing. I'm probably going to order more of this.
> 
> ...


Had to go back and remind myself which coffee subscription you talked about last year. I'm going to float this idea to MrsBS when we get a proper grinder and after we get through the big bag of beans we have now.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Alright losers
> 
> 350k bam
> 
> ...


Clear examples of form over function. But maybe they'll throw in a new iPhone to sweeten the deal 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf
> 
> Sometimes a bud just works sorta like a timex
> View attachment 15950380


What does Mrs BT think about your nightlight?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> Alright losers
> 
> 350k bam
> 
> ...


? Nice straps.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Five hours of hiking, most of it in the rain and with temps around 12C. Kids back in Stockholm are having a sunny and very warm day of 27C and my son is out on the lake with our boat.
> 
> I much prefer the cooler temps but I could do without the rain and mosquitoes!
> 
> ...


12ºC here today too. Only we call it summer. Shorts, t shirt & sea swimming weather ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> What is that reflection on the mug or whatever it is?


Book.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Crop dusters are crazy
> View attachment 15950365
> View attachment 15950366


One of the last bastions of real seat-of-the-pants piloting. Rest of the industry is automated to the nth degree. Safer in many ways, but brings its own pitfalls.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> What does Mrs BT think about your nightlight?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


She knows it's more my style.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> @BigSeikoFan
> I think you should look for your blue here
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm on the wait list for the RedBar event there next week...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I'm on the wait list for the RedBar event there next week...


You gonna tell them your story?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Mrs BT says they want you to look so go for it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15950624


Uh oh, what are you apologizing for??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


>


It's always a trap when the Mrs notices you drooling over another woman. Then she proceeds to egg you on and bam  fallen into the trap. Knee deep in crap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I have to admit the sight of those sprightly jiggling butts was captivating...


Captivating you say?










I got to admit that sometimes I feel a temptation to slap those jiggly butts.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> ALL they were wearing were thongs or they were just whale tailing?


Thongs mean slippers, a kind of footwear over here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Alright losers
> 
> 350k bam
> 
> ...


So, which one did you buy? Or you bought them all?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Thongs mean slippers, a kind of footwear over here.


Thongs, a.k.a. Ozzie work boots 🤣


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15950726


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You gonna tell them your story?


If I can corner the head guy (incoming president) after his presentation, then sure.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I can corner the head guy (incoming president) after his presentation, then sure.


Would like to see...tell him you are the head of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

manofrolex said:


> Alright losers
> 
> 350k bam
> 
> ...


These are amazing.

We were shown one of the Bird Repeaters in action in the Jaquet Droz Boutique in New York and it blew my little mind.

Although the SA was lovely, friendly and polite, they would not let me touch it however. (Understandable as I had kids with me).

They did offer free shipping to Australia however...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> These are amazing.
> 
> We were shown one of the Bird Repeaters in action in the Jaquet Droz Boutique in New York and it blew my little mind.
> 
> ...


Except, the watch won't be working after you'd received it. See the guy who flung the box like a boomerang?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> These are amazing.
> 
> We were shown one of the Bird Repeaters in action in the Jaquet Droz Boutique in New York and it blew my little mind.
> 
> ...


Essentially discussion pieces not really wearable and clearly not for everyone but you have got to see them in the metal w the air piston going in and out the bird rotating and wings flapping . Just truly remarkable


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Although the SA was lovely, friendly and polite, they would not let me touch it however. (Understandable as I had kids with me).
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not surprising. They have the same rules in strip clubs.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Would like to see...tell him you are the head of OoO


Will have to figure out the right way to handle it; can't very well insult the host in his own home..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Love this building much more once I stopped commuting...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This was my favorite building when I was a kid.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice dress...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Possibly my new avatar. Yay or nay?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was my favorite building when I was a kid.
> 
> View attachment 15950984


mine was our smokehouse


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is also in the running for Avatar of the Year.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Possibly my new avatar. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 15950995


Yay


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is also in the running for Avatar of the Year.
> 
> View attachment 15950996


try them out then we can judge


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Except, the watch won't be working after you'd received it. See the guy who flung the box like a boomerang?


My lawyer is on speed dial. (And you reckon Americans are litigious!).

I would be very quickly unable to discuss due to pending legal action...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not surprising. They have the same rules in strip clubs.


So, if I didn't have Mrs B5 and the kids would the rules have been different?

The SA certainly was pretty...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Possibly my new avatar. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 15950995


^^^
The one above this...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> ^^^
> The one above this...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


It has lots of potential...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It has lots of potential...


I was going to change my avatar to this, but that would be misleading...










After all, I don't really have blond hair...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I was going to change my avatar to this, but that would be misleading...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she doesn't either


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> she doesn't either


So we have something in common after all...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is also in the running for Avatar of the Year.
> 
> View attachment 15950996


Less talk, more action. Change your posting handle to Big Jenna Fan and your profile photo to Jenna. After all, you got a whole folder called Jenna and one called Jenna GIFs. Plenty to choose from.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not surprising. They have the same rules in strip clubs.


Really? You've been to one? I don't know how I can not touch one if she is sitting on my lap. Something else was touching her....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So, if I didn't have Mrs B5 and the kids would the rules have been different?
> 
> The SA certainly was pretty...


Well, that's not stopped Barnaby Joyce or Karl Stefanovich at all. Nothing like a little flirting to get some excitement in life.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I was going to change my avatar to this, but that would be misleading...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Greek goddess would be nice.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not surprising. They have the same rules in strip clubs.


they allow kids in strip clubs?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> A Greek goddess would be nice.












I think this is more like me...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Thoughts ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> they allow kids in strip clubs?


You'd think the dancers could afford daycare instead.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Well, that's not stopped Barnaby Joyce or Karl Stefanovich at all. Nothing like a little flirting to get some excitement in life.


Unlike them, my IQ is well over 100...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Thoughts ?


Last one I saw at an AD looked like it was finished with sandpaper. But at the time, I was on a "pristine finish wins" kick, so maybe my perspective wasn't the right one for that kind of watch.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Thoughts ?


I quite like it,

Except for the indices, would prefer applied batons.

Except for fake aged colour of the lume on indices and hands.

Except for the bracelet, which ruins the vintage vibe.

On the other hand, probably not...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Thoughts ?


i like the denim railmaster on the denim strap


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Thoughts ?


59 still has his. i sold mine one day when I didn't feel the bracelet was fitting right...probably a mistake.
the denim one does not sell well..that one you are holdingis the best choice. it's a good size, well made and wears well. sort of an explorer competitor. the faux markers you kind of have to decide. 25% discount would be good.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Really? You've been to one? I don't know how I can not touch one if she is sitting on my lap. Something else was touching her....


Used to have a girl that worked for me pull a side gig at an all nude club. She was possibly the hottest Puerto Rican on the planet and I gotta say, all those checks I did at her club just to make sure she was safe cost me a lot of $$$ 

She was definitely champagne room material.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Thoughts ?


It's a very nice piece. BUY!

I think fellow OoO brother 59 has one?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Unlike them, my IQ is well over 100...


HAAHAHAH. Touche.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Used to have a girl that worked for me pull a side gig at an all nude club. She was possibly the hottest Puerto Rican on the planet and I gotta say, all those checks I did at her club just to make sure she was safe cost me a lot of $$$
> 
> She was definitely champagne room material.


Those girls are hot. I used to see a lot of Colombian girls near my office as they attend an English prep school. OMG. I could have sinned just looking at them....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Used to have a girl that worked for me pull a side gig at an all nude club. She was possibly the hottest Puerto Rican on the planet and I gotta say, all those checks I did at her club just to make sure she was safe cost me a lot of $$$
> 
> She was definitely champagne room material.


What's available in the soft drink (soda pop?) room?

I'm a cheapskate...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Thoughts ?


I'm a fan! I like the denim dial and I think it's priced reasonably (and obtainable)!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> What's available in the soft drink (soda pop?) room?
> 
> I'm a cheapskate...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Thoughts ?


Read these words carefully

YOU WILL NEVER WEAR IT

thank me later


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks guys but I think this is better in every way.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> Read these words carefully
> 
> YOU WILL NEVER WEAR IT
> 
> thank me later


Love you buddy. That's what I like to hear when I ask for an opinion.

#straightbetweentheeyes


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What's available in the soft drink (soda pop?) room?
> 
> I'm a cheapskate...
> ...


Trailer park girls.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Thanks guys but I think this is better in every way.


Stop teasing us!!! Just tell us what you're buying. 

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Stop teasing us!!! Just tell us what you're buying.
> 
> The suspense is killing me!


I've been offered one by the AD that annoyed me last week. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I've been offered one by the AD that annoyed me last week. I'm thinking about it.


Between those 2 ...yeah go for dj41 ...mine lasted longer than the RM


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cat (not mine) posing with a matching rootbeer GMT (not mine either):


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/mainecoons/comments/o3fmh2


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I've been offered one by the AD that annoyed me last week. I'm thinking about it.


Get it. Don't look back. I passed on the DJ41 when I saw it back in 2019 and am beating myself up now. Plus it's $2k more expensive then when I last saw one. Even if you don't bond with this, you can sell it and there's a long queue of willing buyers.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I've been offered one by the AD that annoyed me last week. I'm thinking about it.


If it's a choice between those two, the DJ all day, every day...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Get it. Don't look back. I passed on the DJ41 when I saw it back in 2019 and am beating myself up now. Plus it's $2k more expensive then when I last saw one. Even if you don't bond with this, you can sell it and there's a long queue of willing buyers.


It's just a little too dressy for me. I'd rather a Milgauss to be honest. Everytime I think of a DJ I think about some dead American President or Jack Nicklaus.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Black5 said:


> If it's a choice between those two, the DJ all day, every day...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That exact iteration is what's been offered, fluted bezel and jubilee. I'm really on the fence.

The AD knew I was pissed off when I left and knew they had to appease me with something. Just give me the BLRO for god sake. That way I can sell the Tudor Black Bay and Seiko Marinemaster and have a top 2 Rolex and two Omega combo with a splash of Seiko beaters.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> That exact iteration is what's been offered, fluted bezel and jubilee. I'm really on the fence.
> 
> The AD knew I was pissed off when I left and knew they had to appease me with something. Just give me the BLRO for god sake. That way I can sell the Tudor Black Bay and Seiko Marinemaster and have a top 2 Rolex and two Omega combo with a splash of Seiko beaters.


It's definitely the dressier variant, so if you prefer to dress down, maybe pass on this one if it's not going to get worn...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Thanks guys but I think this is better in every way.


I think they are very different watches; but you're right, they may be worn in similar circumstances. And I'd likely pick the DJ every time, as well


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice dress...
> 
> View attachment 15950992


Looks like a waste of two good buttons

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Summer Solstice tomorrow, which makes for a near 19 hour day here (18h 51m 42s to be exact).


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> mine was our outhouse


FIFY 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> *It's just a little too dressy* for me. I'd rather a Milgauss to be honest. Everytime I think of a DJ I think about some dead American President or Jack Nicklaus.


This - my first thought on seeing your pic. But WTF do I know?!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Thoughts ?


I've always liked the look of the blue dial. When I've tried them on at the AD meh but then I see pics of how the dial changes in the light and become interested again.

If I was looking for a retro Omega I'd take a serious look at the new Seamaster 300 with the sandwich dial.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Thanks guys but I think this is better in every way.


That's my 22 year old son's choice.

I'll leave it there 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've always liked the look of the blue dial. When I've tried them on at the AD meh but then I see pics of how the dial changes in the light and become interested again.
> 
> If I was looking for a retro Omega I'd take a serious look at the new Seamaster 300 with the sandwich dial.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I saw it again and passed on the 300. I actually like the white Aqua Terra on the rubber strap more. Didn't like it on the steel bracelet.









Not my photo. Taken from IG.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> This - my first thought on seeing your pic. But WTF do I know?!


More than me, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I never thought anyone actually bought these crazy gem-set Daytonas, but apparently the owner of the Force India F1 team did &#8230;

The Netflix show zoomed right up on it as they were speaking about the accusations that he was evading paying banks and illegally funneling money from his bankrupt airline into his racing team&#8230; (no comment on the accusations; just regurgitating how the Netflix show is portraying the situation)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Summer Solstice tomorrow, which makes for a near 19 hour day here (18h 51m 42s to be exact).
> View attachment 15951357


Only according to the calendar.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Summer Solstice tomorrow, which makes for a near 19 hour day here (18h 51m 42s to be exact).
> View attachment 15951357


Are you and BT sharing watches

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I saw it again and passed on the 300. I actually like the white Aqua Terra on the rubber strap more. Didn't like it on the steel bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this piece a lot! Sporty and sturdy, and it looks great! Would have this over the Railmaster any day. Definitely a different watch from the DJ, though, and I think I would wear them for different occasions


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I saw it again and passed on the 300. I actually like the white Aqua Terra on the rubber strap more. Didn't like it on the steel bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you see the new Seamaster 300 in the metal? I wasn't aware that they were in the shops.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like this piece a lot! Sporty and sturdy, and it looks great! Would have this over the Railmaster any day. Definitely a different watch from the DJ, though, and I think I would wear them for different occasions


My son in law wears an AT. Probably one of the best GADA watches currently on the market.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Have you see the new Seamaster 300 in the metal? I wasn't aware that they were in the shops.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes, I didn't like it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I saw it again and passed on the 300. I actually like the white Aqua Terra on the rubber strap more. Didn't like it on the steel bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this better. Summer vibes.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Only according to the calendar.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


We've been blessed with beautiful sunshine recently, long may it continue. Taps-aff indeed!








Glasgow, Taps-Aff or Taps-Oan?







www.taps-aff.co.uk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> My son in law wears an AT. Probably one of the best GADA watches currently on the market.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'd have to agree! Especially having had my Worldtimer for a bit now. Really enjoy some of the new dials and color options, too! Like the OP lineup, but with more variety and strap/bracelet options (and a date, which imo, for an everyday GADA, is a must)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's just a little too dressy for me. I'd rather a Milgauss to be honest. Everytime I think of a DJ I think about some dead American President or Jack Nicklaus.


LOL. That means = old man.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> That exact iteration is what's been offered, fluted bezel and jubilee. I'm really on the fence.
> 
> The AD knew I was pissed off when I left and knew they had to appease me with something. Just give me the BLRO for god sake. That way I can sell the Tudor Black Bay and Seiko Marinemaster and have a top 2 Rolex and two Omega combo with a splash of Seiko beaters.


The new way of doing things is that you have to buy the Datejust before they'll let you buy the BLRO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I never thought anyone actually bought these crazy gem-set Daytonas, but apparently the owner of the Force India F1 team did &#8230;
> 
> The Netflix show zoomed right up on it as they were speaking about the accusations that he was evading paying banks and illegally funneling money from his bankrupt airline into his racing team&#8230; (no comment on the accusations; just regurgitating how the Netflix show is portraying the situation)


It is a cultural thing. Vijay Millya is a very showie person and he likes to be the centre of attention. Someone I know knows him and calls him the King of Good times. His domestic airline is called Kingfisher.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> It is a cultural thing. Vijay Millya is a very showie person and he likes to be the centre of attention. Someone I know knows him and calls him the King of Good times. His domestic airline is called Kingfisher.


He honestly seems like a cool dude from the show (I'm only on season 1, but apparently he was bought out when the law in the UK caught up to him). I don't hate the gem-set Daytona on him. It kinda works&#8230;


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This is well priced.









I'm going to have a look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


>


Nice Tropic.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> ALL they were wearing were thongs or they were just whale tailing?


Good place to sell advertising, at the top of the triangle?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice Tropic.


It's a waffle.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


>


go for it bro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> This is well priced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about the SBDC 101 for the similar look at 1/5th the price.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> How about the SBDC 101 for the similar look at 1/5th the price.


not sure for the 43 but when i compared the 17 to the equivalent reinterpretations in its time, the feel wasnt quite the same.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> How about the SBDC 101 for the similar look at 1/5th the price.


Does nothing for me as the movement is crap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> not sure for the 43 but when i compared the 17 to the equivalent reinterpretations in its time, the feel wasnt quite the same.


No more Seiko watches for me.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> go for it bro


I might but I only if I sell the Marinemaster.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Does nothing for me as the movement is crap.


Okay. Isn't all Seiko less than accurate?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> No more Seiko watches for me.


The 8L35 is another level and the finishing of these MAS re issues is GS LEVEL.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Okay. Isn't all Seiko less than accurate?


My Marinemaster runs at plus 2 seconds after I got it regulated. It's incredible.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The 8L35 is another level and the finishing of these MAS re issues is GS LEVEL.


If I was going to spend AU$5k+ on a Seiko (not even a Grand Seiko), I would buy an Omega. Yes, the MAS is nice but not $5k nice (to me, of course).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Trailer park girls.


If I remember correctly, @sportura was a fan...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I've been offered one by the AD that annoyed me last week. I'm thinking about it.


Hey, a real "got the call!" Don't hesitate. Go for it!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> yeah go for dj41 ...mine lasted longer than the Zelos meteorite.


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Summer Solstice tomorrow, which makes for a near 19 hour day here (18h 51m 42s to be exact).
> View attachment 15951357


This thread needs more helicopter pics...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> I like this better. Summer vibes.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


>


How much ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs more helicopter pics...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Why was that so sensitive??


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Why was that so sensitive??


Who the heck knows but you clicked on it


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> This is well priced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Venturing very close to GS territory...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

qa_ii said:


> Good place to sell advertising, at the top of the triangle?


As Mrs. BT said, they _are_ selling advertising.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> It's a waffle.


I was struggling for something positive.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Also in the running for my new avatar.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs more helicopter pics...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I was going to change my avatar to this, but that would be misleading...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green is not your favorite color then?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Green is not your favorite color then?


It think "nude" would be her best color


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I remember correctly, @sportura was a fan...


When at a buffet, it is always nice to try everything that is on offer. Sticking around on the expensive caviar and cold meat section can be quite boring. One needs to wander over to the nasty hot stopping greasy fried food section. Yeah, eating the same dish everyday can be quite boring.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Trailer park girls.


Aren't those "'round the outside?"


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What's available in the soft drink (soda pop?) room?
> 
> I'm a cheapskate...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Stretch marks, missing teeth, and herpes!

#NRA trailer park girls!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> The new way of doing things is that you have to buy the Datejust before they'll let you buy the BLRO.


Translation: Choose your Datejust (color, bezel, bracelet, metal) wisely.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> No more Seiko watches for me.


I've got one to move on and that's it. It's okay enough but never gets worn. Usually wear North Flag or Pam 51 instead.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Thoughts ?



















Here's an older picture of my Railmaster on OEM SS bracelet.

















Another older picture on a Greg Stevens Design Crazy Horse II custom strap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Thanks guys but I think this is better in every way.


No argument from me although you're comparing apples and oranges. Closest Rolex competitor would be the 39mm Explorer I or even the OP39 or OP41.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> This is well priced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











My SLA043 on an US rubber strap


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> How much ?


Too much

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. That means = old man.


Ha!

Well I'm getting old&#8230;


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Back hiking and feeding the mosquitoes. Anyone interested in bidding on this summer torp. A fixer upper so I’m sure the price would be reasonable. Mosquitoes are plentiful at no extra cost.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Back hiking and feeding the mosquitoes. Anyone interested in bidding on this summer torp. A fixer upper so I'm sure the price would be reasonable. Mosquitoes are plentiful at no extra cost.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


GF










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

1869 they were drilling for oil in the Siljan ring that was created 360 mill years ago by a meteorite. The drilling jobs were so lucrative for the locals that they occasionally dumped kerosene into the hole to fool the drilling company to keep on drilling. They eventually found water! 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@manofrolex, so where's the incoming?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Thoughts ?


It's an Omega, avoid.

The problem in getting the Speedmaster is that you'll find yourself spending too much time talking to Omega types in the Omega forum and you'll convince yourself that you don't want a Rolex instead. You do.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> That exact iteration is what's been offered, fluted bezel and jubilee. I'm really on the fence.


Grab it. It's a great watch and, obviously, you could flip it in a heartbeat and make a few dollars for your trouble.



Galaga said:


> The AD knew I was pissed off when I left and knew they had to appease me with something.


I missed this. Can you tell me the backstory?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy Father’s Day brothers!!! Hope you guys have a great one. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Thank you all, and same to you all- Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Are you and BT sharing watches
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


We have similar tastes for sure...scurfa anyone?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Also in the running for my new avatar.
> 
> View attachment 15951674


No water bottles


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> It's an Omega, avoid.
> 
> The problem in getting the Speedmaster is that you'll find yourself spending too much time talking to Omega types in the Omega forum and you'll convince yourself that you don't want a Rolex instead. You do.


Just because one buys an Omega doesn't mean one needs to spend any time at all on the Omega forum. Although I've owned a couple of Omegas in the past, I'm unaware of who's ever there as I virtually never visit the Omega forum, much less interact over there.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> We have similar tastes for sure...scurfa anyone?


Nope


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Front row rollie flex!

Gents have a fantastic father's day. Got done lucky kiddos with all you silly bastards in here. Cheers


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Nope


Erika's?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @manofrolex, so where's the incoming?


Tuesday


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Erika's?



























Erika's? Definitely yes. Actually I think I like the Erika's strap more than I do the Seiko SPB151 to which the strap is attached.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Erika's? Definitely yes. Actually I think I like the Erika's strap more than I do the Seiko SPB151 to which the strap is attached.


Good man yourself.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> My SLA043 on an US rubber strap


It's a nice look.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> 1869 they were drilling for oil in the Siljan ring that was created 360 mill years ago by a meteorite. The drilling jobs were so lucrative for the locals that they occasionally dumped kerosene into the hole to fool the drilling company to keep on drilling. They eventually found water!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Union worksites?? No disrespect or offense intended to union brothers.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

manofrolex said:


> Tuesday


Speedy?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

G I'm going with no for you on both RM and dj41 ....having has both they won't last.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Oth a op41 would be a good choice.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

66666

Sorry just too cool to pass it up.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Tuesday


Black VC?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Speedy?


He's got one of the Speedy LEs so I'm guessing something else higher up on the food chain.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> He's got one of the Speedy LEs so I'm guessing something else higher up on the food chain.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


On a Tuesday? Bold.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> On a Tuesday? Bold.


I needed the extra help 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Less talk, more action. Change your posting handle to Big Jenna Fan and your profile photo to Jenna. After all, you got a whole folder called Jenna and one called Jenna GIFs. Plenty to choose from.


One folder ?, I reckon he may have multiple hard disks for that, considering his collection.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Thoughts ?


Nope, not for my liking.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Happy father's day.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Goodnight Gentlemen, I must away and prepare myself for tomorrow's Solstice celebrations.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> One folder ?, I reckon he may have multiple hard disks for that, considering his collection.


LOL. I was being kind.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MrsBS said today that she wants a watch. During her in-clinic observations last week, she realized that she didn't have an easy way to know the time when she was writing notes in her log.

So, to narrow things down, and to avoid buying a cheap POS*, I'm looking at the budget end... with low- to zero-maintenance (solar ftw)... with reasonable waterproofness... hopefully on a bracelet... with an easily legible dial (so no silvertone hands on pearl dials)... and _not_ with dirt-collecting "diamonds" on the case...

Daggone there isn't much out there that's functionally honest in low-mid women's watches.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Happy father's day.


Ditto.
Happy Fathers day to our North American Dads...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS said today that she wants a watch. During her in-clinic observations last week, she realized that she didn't have an easy way to know the time when she was writing notes in her log.
> 
> So, to narrow things down, and to avoid buying a cheap POS*, I'm looking at the budget end... with low- to zero-maintenance (solar ftw)... with reasonable waterproofness... hopefully on a bracelet... with an easily legible dial (so no silvertone hands on pearl dials)... and _not_ with dirt-collecting "diamonds" on the case...
> 
> Daggone there isn't much out there that's functionally honest in low-mid women's watches.


Does it need to be a "woman's" watch?

I.e. under 36mm?

If not, the Casio Edifice line has a few good value choices.

I'd also have a look at Citizen...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Does it need to be a "woman's" watch?
> 
> I.e. under 36mm?
> 
> ...


Yup, Casio and Citizen are my first stops. We can also find Tissot etc pretty easily around here. I want to see if she'd dig a Swatch, too. I'm trying to keep her away from Fossil Group garbage (Guess, MK, etc). 'Course I'd buy her a DJ or Date34 if she'd let me (might as well swing for the fences).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> One folder ?, I reckon he may have multiple hard disks for that, considering his collection.


I don't think 3 terrabyte disks is that much... You should see what I have for Paulina.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


>


Must be nice to have your own pool...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Must be nice to have your own pool...
> 
> View attachment 15952503


It doesn't suck especially when 90 w 60% humidity


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't think 3 terrabyte disks is that much... You should see what I have for Paulina.


First time I heard the word "petabyte" was about NASA's data storage.

(second time was from BSF on OoO)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS said today that she wants a watch. During her in-clinic observations last week, she realized that she didn't have an easy way to know the time when she was writing notes in her log.
> 
> So, to narrow things down, and to avoid buying a cheap POS*, I'm looking at the budget end... with low- to zero-maintenance (solar ftw)... with reasonable waterproofness... hopefully on a bracelet... with an easily legible dial (so no silvertone hands on pearl dials)... and _not_ with dirt-collecting "diamonds" on the case...
> 
> Daggone there isn't much out there that's functionally honest in low-mid women's watches.


GF

I guess I'm not looking for recommendations (you guys have never suffered the attempts to "recommend" anything to MrsBS) as much as I am mildly venting. The occasional posts from women on WUS asking for recommendations tend to expose the same problems.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't think 3 terrabyte disks is that much... You should see what I have for Paulina.


Horrors


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Incoming report.

Mrs. BSF loves my new watch. She even wants to wear it! (I think she talked to Mrs. Jman...)

She's said that exactly ZERO times with _all _my other watches. Including Tiffany! I might be in trouble...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Incoming report.
> 
> Mrs. BSF loves my new watch. She even wants to wear it! (I think she talked to Mrs. Jman...)
> 
> She's said that exactly ZERO times with _all _my other watches. Including Tiffany! I might be in trouble...


So what's the new watch


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hillstone's classic crispy chicken sandwich! A constant at all of their locations &#8230;. Delicious!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

manofrolex said:


> So what's the new watch


Wondering same thing myself.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> So what's the new watch


It's def _not _a blue VC!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> A tale of two boutiques today.
> 
> Went to the Omega boutique and ordered the 'no gap' leather deployment racing strap for my Speedmaster as recommended by @sportura. No issue, will arrive from Switzerland in 4 weeks with a reasonable price tag of AUD$250.
> 
> ...





sportura said:


> I missed this. Can you tell me the backstory?


See above, @sportura


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't think 3 terrabyte disks is that much... You should see what I have for Paulina.





BundyBear said:


> Horrors


Not as bad as when your external drive crashes and Paulina goes poof!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Wondering same thing myself.


It won't be a big surprise to any of the Bros.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It won't be a big surprise to any of the Bros.


Lange that's why the wife loved it


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Lange that's why the wife loved it


Dude...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More wandering...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Street art.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

manofrolex said:


> Lange that's why the wife loved it


ALS definitely has fantastic visual appeal as well as horological excellence.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is what 6th Avenue looks like when it's closed to traffic for a street fair...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

OY!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've always liked the look of the blue dial. When I've tried them on at the AD meh but then I see pics of how the dial changes in the light and become interested again.
> 
> If I was looking for a retro Omega I'd take a serious look at the new Seamaster 300 with the sandwich dial.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Even a Bobby Flay restaurant can bite the dust...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Even a Bobby Flay restaurant can bite the dust...
> 
> View attachment 15952707
> View attachment 15952708


Thought all of them bit the dust

ate there once


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Thought all of them bit the dust
> 
> ate there once


Yeah, I can't think of one still open but haven't followed closely.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I can't think of one still open but haven't followed closely.


when mrs BT there last we were going to eat at one up near central park again and it was closed.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> OY!
> 
> View attachment 15952703











Mimi's dog?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not as bad as when your external drive crashes and Paulina goes *poof*!


Means something else in Australia.

I don't think she turned into a gay man.
(Not that there's anything wrong with that)...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Means something else in Australia.
> 
> I don't think she turned into a gay man.
> (Not that there's anything wrong with that)...
> ...


lol i've made that goof before


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> lol i've made that goof before


Good that you didn't make it "poof" before.

But you'd make it manly somehow:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More wandering...
> 
> View attachment 15952690
> 
> ...





BigSeikoFan said:


> Even a Bobby Flay restaurant can bite the dust...
> 
> View attachment 15952707
> View attachment 15952708


You stalking this poor young thaing?
Let me guess, "Same way same day Officer". ???


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Does it need to be a "woman's" watch?
> 
> I.e. under 36mm?
> 
> ...


A WIS never passes up a golden opportunity to buy his and her watches. Strike while the thought is fresh and the CC not maxed out and go for matching OPs!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> A WIS never passes up a golden opportunity to buy his and her watches. Strike while the thought is fresh and the CC not maxed out and go for matching OPs!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Genius!

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> You stalking this poor young thaing?
> Let me guess, "Same way same day Officer". ???
> View attachment 15953016


How the heck did you get a pic of her from behind??

A very nice behind it was too...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Means something else in Australia.
> 
> I don't think she turned into a gay man.
> (Not that there's anything wrong with that)...
> ...


You can learn all sorts of stuff here!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How the heck did you get a pic of her from behind??
> 
> A very nice behind it was too...


Never mind, just saw the other pic. Duh.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> You stalking this poor young thaing?
> Let me guess, "Same way same day Officer".
> View attachment 15953016


"Sir, is that a telephoto lens in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

This just in.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pics from this morning's dog walk. Lawns this afternoon, then a run & sea-swim. Have a great day tout le monde ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Pics from this morning's dog walk. Lawns this afternoon, then a run & sea-swim. Have a great day tout le monde ?
> View attachment 15953205


Nothing better than seeing happy pooches!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, here's the not-so-big reveal.



















This baby might be on Mrs BSF's wrist more often than mine. Them's the breaks, I guess.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, here's the not-so-big reveal.
> 
> View attachment 15953248
> 
> ...


Gf.

Forgot to show the back.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> This just in.
> View attachment 15953175


Simple.
Classic.
Win...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, here's the not-so-big reveal.
> 
> View attachment 15953248
> 
> ...


Well done.

I still think most ALS's should be worn upside down to display the gorgeous movements.

Who needs to know the time anyway...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Forgot to show the back.
> 
> View attachment 15953265


#neverreadahead.
That's the money shot...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, here's the not-so-big reveal.
> 
> View attachment 15953248
> 
> ...


Excellent!!! Congrats!!! 
ALS just doesn't miss. I truly believe ALS to be one of the best watch brands out there. No real hype or marketing just superior execution. Which is great because you can still get most of them at retail.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Well done.
> 
> I still think most ALS's should be worn upside down to display the gorgeous movements.
> 
> ...


I'm so used to looking at my phone for the time, I still check my phone even when I'm wearing a watch. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, here's the not-so-big reveal.
> 
> View attachment 15953248
> 
> ...


That UP/DOWN virtually stands alone as my favorite high end watch. It and a certain Overseas model with blue dial.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> This just in.
> View attachment 15953175


Fine taste you have.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nothing better than seeing happy pooches!
> 
> View attachment 15953232


2 ez


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Forgot to show the back.
> 
> View attachment 15953265


In the city it might be the only one you need.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> In the city it might be the only one you need.


Gf

Meaning there you could wear in cleaner environment . Here even if I was willing to spend the money it just wouldn't work.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> This just in.
> View attachment 15953175


That's a cool stealthy one mate.

Congrats.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Forgot to show the back.
> 
> View attachment 15953265


As B5 said that's the money shot. 👌👌👌.

Congrats mate. Elegant and classy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, here's the not-so-big reveal.
> 
> View attachment 15953248
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Nice watch! Wear in good health


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Forgot to show the back.
> 
> View attachment 15953265


I always like the to see the back. Amazing finish


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Well done.
> 
> I still think most ALS's should be worn upside down to display the gorgeous movements.
> 
> ...


That's the problem about watches like these. Do you wear them or do you hold it in your hand so you can admire it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> I always like the to see the back. Amazing finish


I say that every day.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I say that every day.


You're a lucky/mucky* man BT ??

*delete as appropriate ?
EDIT - don't bother deleting, they're probably both true.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> That's the problem about watches like these. Do you wear them or do you hold it in your hand so you can admire it?


Both but likely more the latter with the ALS UP/DOWN


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I say that every day.


Curvy and smooth?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> That's the problem about watches like these. Do you wear them or do you hold it in your hand so you can admire it?


I would be positively dangerous walking in a big city with such a watch.
I would be admiring the back of the watch so much I would just be bumping into people in the street..










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I would be positively dangerous walking in a big city with such a watch.
> I would be admiring the back of the watch so much I would just be bumping into people in the street..
> 
> 
> ...


Since I can't afford a ALS, I will just be admiring the backs of others like Jenna&#8230;


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> I always like the to see the back. Amazing finish


We talking about this young lady again?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We talking about this young lady again?
> 
> View attachment 15954483


I would like to say I was looking at the Hodinkee sign but not&#8230;


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I would like to say I was looking at the Hodinkee sign but not&#8230;


Godfrey!

One must be quick thinking in case one gets caught ogling at girls.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> One must be quick thinking in case one gets caught ogling at girls.


Especially if they're visibly wearing thongs under their diaphanous skirts.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This has been an amazing day, beginning to end.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the Department of New Advertising Taglines...
_
"Lange - For those who refuse to settle for a Patek."_


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Since I can't afford a ALS, I will just be admiring the backs of others like Jenna&#8230;


Did someone say back...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Especially if they're visibly wearing thongs under their diaphanous skirts.


Oh, for sure.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Did someone say back...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


A-hem. This is a respectable thread&#8230;


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> A-hem. This is a respectable thread&#8230;


My apologies Sir Bear.

I meant to post in one of the disreputable threads, but there was too many to choose from and I got confused...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Especially if they're visibly wearing thongs under their diaphanous skirts.


Like one of the sales girls at the Michael Kors outlet store last weekend.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Like one of the sales girls at the Michael Kors outlet store last weekend.


No photos?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Like one of the sales girls at the Michael Kors outlet store last weekend.





BundyBear said:


> No photos?


Yeah, we need something like this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been a while...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Moonwatches are back at the PX!

And YEOWZA! look at those prices!

My 1861 bought for like $3100 2 years ago feels like a rock bottom STEAL!!!

And happy speedy Tuesday


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, we need something like this.
> 
> View attachment 15955199


Somewhere to park the bike 😍


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Somewhere to park the bike 😍


I bet you can park a bike here too.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Moonwatches are back at the PX!
> 
> And YEOWZA! look at those prices!
> 
> ...


Since I bought mine a little over a year ago prices have increased by 25% (according to Chrono24).

First train ride since early 2020










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I just discovered how Lange prevents overwinding of their manual wind watches.

It took me over 300 winds to get it fully wound! I'm exhausted...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just discovered how Lange prevents overwinding of their manual wind watches.
> 
> It took me over 300 winds to get it fully wound! I'm exhausted...


That's the story behind your single overdeveloped wrist? Go tell it to the Marines ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> That's the story behind your single overdeveloped wrist? Go tell it to Jenna. ?


FIFY.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> No photos?


Nope, I was paying attention to MrsBS (as far as she'll know).


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I bet you can park a bike here too.
> 
> View attachment 15955483


2 bikes.
One on each side...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just discovered how Lange prevents overwinding of their manual wind watches.
> 
> It took me over 300 winds to get it fully wound! I'm exhausted...


Only 300 winds. Are you certain it's fully wound?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Only 300 winds. Are you certain it's fully wound?


I think it's a lifetime wind. Once and done.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I think it's a lifetime wind. Once and done.


Nope I think BSF is currently suffering from severe arthritis in his right thumb and index finger. If he is left handed, the location of the crown in relation to the case would accentuate his disability. In any case I am of the strong opinion that his new Lange is not fully wound and think BSF has at least another 300-400 winds to go.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


>


Hate a tease ...well unless its ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Nope I think BSF is currently suffering from severe arthritis in his right thumb and index finger. If he is left handed, the location of the crown in relation to the case would accentuate his disability. In any case I am of the strong opinion that his new Lange is not fully wound and think BSF has at least another 300-400 winds to go.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


>


It better not be something blue!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It better not be something blue!


I'm pulling for blue. 
..what if ???


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Hate a tease ...well unless its ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It better not be something blue!


Black dial VC Overseas, I think. Go ahead @manofrolex and post a wrist shot of what ya got.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> I'm pulling for blue.
> ..what if ???


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It better not be something blue!


Don't worry they are saving it for you 









Just on a different planet and I am NOT saying this because it is a lot more than what I have ever paid before (and most likely as much as I could push myself to do) but whoa it is just so well made .
The dial is spotless the bracelet silky smooth and the intricacies of the case just shine. The movement side is just awesome w the 22k gold rotor.
I never really understood the higher end brands but out of the box it is a very special experience ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Don't worry they are saving it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> The dial is spotless the bracelet silky smooth and the intricacies of the case just shine. The movement side is just awesome w the 22k gold rotor.
> I never really understood the higher end brands but out of the box it is a very special experience ...


Fwiw, I think the bracelet is the best in the business, bar none.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> Don't worry they are saving it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Moonwatches are back at the PX!
> 
> And YEOWZA! look at those prices!
> 
> ...


Henderson Hall PX is down to their last four TAGs (they never carried Omega anyway). 15% off thru the end of today. No, MrsBS wouldn't want me to choose one for her.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, we need something like this.
> 
> View attachment 15955199


I might drop my dentures down her blouse by accident&#8230; ummpf&#8230; sorrieeph.. I needf&#8230; tuu.. recoverffff&#8230; me teethfff.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Moonwatches are back at the PX!
> 
> And YEOWZA! look at those prices!
> 
> ...


LOL. I bought mine from an AD for a steal too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I bet you can park a bike here too.
> 
> View attachment 15955483


In between the gap?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just discovered how Lange prevents overwinding of their manual wind watches.
> 
> It took me over 300 winds to get it fully wound! I'm exhausted...


Well, you've build up some strength in those fingers. They'll come on useful for some fingering work.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Hate a tease ...well unless its ...


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It better not be something blue!


It has to be


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Don't worry they are saving it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So let's see. OoO has gone from lets everyone get a Seiko as a summer beater a couple of year's ago, then several moved on to an assortment of OPs and now there's his and his and his VCs. Anyone care to guess what's next? ;-)

That black dial looks great on the wrist!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Don't worry they are saving it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Wear in good health


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> So let's see. OoO has gone from lets everyone get a Seiko as a summer beater a couple of year's ago, then several moved on to an assortment of OPs and now there's his and his and his VCs. Anyone care to guess what's next? ;-)
> 
> That black dial looks great on the wrist!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Omega watches coming for next change?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> In between the gap?












LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Ahem. We're a respectable thread here.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Nope, I was paying attention to MrsBS (as far as she'll know).


Ahh, checking out the girls in your dress shoe shine like the old days?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> Don't worry they are saving it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big congrats MOR!!!!

She's a beauty!!!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> So let's see. OoO has gone from lets everyone get a Seiko as a summer beater a couple of year's ago, then several moved on to an assortment of OPs and now there's his and his and his VCs. Anyone care to guess what's next? ;-)
> 
> That black dial looks great on the wrist!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


10 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 1000 bucks I would have said you are nuts

8 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 3000 bucks I would have said you are nuts

6 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 6000 bucks I would have said you are nuts

3 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 10000 bucks I would have said you are really nuts

6 months ago if you had asked me to spend 20k I would have said you are just completely crazy (granted I did sell the Omega Mark II the 16710 for this so I spent less than an OP at msrp  ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

manofrolex said:


> Don't worry they are saving it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the black the best.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

manofrolex said:


> 10 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 1000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> 8 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 3000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> ...


Gateway drugs watches are dangerous.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> 10 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 1000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> 8 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 3000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> ...


LOL. Same journey for me. I could have bought a Rolex for 35% discount back in the 90s and didn't because it was "not worth it" and "I'd be crazy to spend that much on a watch". These days, the artificial limit still sits at $15k. I don't think I'll ever increase it because I am still sensible and haven't got desensitised to the ever increasing cost of a new watch. Maybe my outlook might change when I am an empty nester in the next few years. Who knows?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> I like the black the best.


Godfrey.

Not a VC, but...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. Same journey for me. I could have bought a Rolex for 35% discount back in the 90s and didn't because it was "not worth it" and "I'd be crazy to spend that much on a watch". These days, the artificial limit still sits at $15k. I don't think I'll ever increase it because I am still sensible and haven't got desensitised to the ever increasing cost of a new watch. Maybe my outlook might change when I am an empty nester in the next few years. Who knows?


The only way for me to "justify" this rather insane purchase was to sell three watches 
mark II Omega 
Rolex Pepsi 16710
seiko MM300 LE Green
So theoretically now that I think about this even more I added 2k which when you think about it is rather nuts 3 watches + dollars but there isn't anything rational about this hobby.

So where I stand today is 
VC
Exp II
Blro wife 
BB58
Speedy 
Sub

To remove 
SM 300
Dare I say the Milgauss


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dayum!!
> 
> View attachment 15956093


you are thinking why in the hell didn't i get black?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> So let's see. OoO has gone from lets everyone get a Seiko as a summer beater a couple of year's ago, then several moved on to an assortment of OPs and now there's his and his and his VCs. Anyone care to guess what's next? ;-)
> 
> That black dial looks great on the wrist!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I bought a beater to replace that Sinn.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> 10 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 1000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> 8 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 3000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> ...


and it's up again


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> 10 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 1000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> 8 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 3000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> ...


good summary

of addiction


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> 10 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 1000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> 8 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 3000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> ...


WIS Math at its finest, right here!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> The only way for me to "justify" this rather insane purchase was to sell three watches
> mark II Omega
> Rolex Pepsi 16710
> seiko MM300 LE Green
> ...


Sporty has often espoused that methodology (for Rolexes anyway)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> you are thinking why in the hell didn't i get black?


Don't you start!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> The only way for me to "justify" this rather insane purchase was to sell three watches
> mark II Omega
> Rolex Pepsi 16710
> seiko MM300 LE Green
> ...


Think of all the almost ones ... GP GO etc...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Think of all the almost ones ... GP GO etc...


Did manhandle a GP this past week end and while it was very nice it isn't VC. I don't say this because of price but you have to have handled both. Is the VC 1.5 a GP who knows but all I can say is the VC sings to me more &#8230;


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Guess what sort of restaurant we were in?










From L to R: Walnut shrimp over melon with some sort of sauce, Salt & Pepper Calamari (delish!!) and Mixed mushrooms with Pea Shoots.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF says too monochromatic.










She has a very good point.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And the Lange moves into the watchbox...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

manofrolex said:


> Don't worry they are saving it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Don't be hiding that 22k gold rotor from those of us that can only dream of such an experience...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> now that I think about this even more I added 2k which when you think about it is rather nuts 3 watches + dollars but there isn't anything rational about this hobby.


That's where I put a stop to it. I was searching a Glasshütte Cosmopolitan and decided not to go ahead after telling myself that I didn't need another watch. It's nice but not $30k nice. LOL. Besides, my wife will not be happy if she found out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> you are thinking why in the hell didn't i get black?


The blue dial is nicer?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Did manhandle a GP this past week end and while it was very nice it isn't VC. I don't say this because of price but you have to have handled both. Is the VC 1.5 a GP who knows but all I can say is the VC sings to me more &#8230;


VC sings to you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Guess what sort of restaurant we were in?
> 
> View attachment 15956304
> 
> ...


Chinese?

Why does it have the Japanese cat???


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> The only way for me to "justify" this rather insane purchase was to sell three watches
> mark II Omega
> Rolex Pepsi 16710
> seiko MM300 LE Green
> ...


Well, you have the two rolexes that i want. Exp ii and sub of which i currently have the sub 124060. You have speedy and so do I.

I will eventually consolidate and get maybe a VC...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> The blue dial is nicer?


what BSF was after.... DSW has 1 for $37k


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> Don't worry they are saving it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute stunner!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> Well, you have the two rolexes that i want. Exp ii and sub of which i currently have the sub 124060. You have speedy and so do I.
> 
> I will eventually consolidate and get maybe a VC...


I think that's the name of the game , to consolidate , unless you are @Pongster


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Don't be hiding that 22k gold rotor from those of us that can only dream of such an experience...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Not my pic but you get the idea and mine says Made in France for the bracelet &#8230;pretty cool I suppose


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> The only way for me to "justify" this rather insane purchase was to sell three watches
> mark II Omega
> Rolex Pepsi 16710
> seiko MM300 LE Green
> ...


You selling the Milgauss ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> You selling the Milgauss ?


Very very possible .


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> what BSF was after.... DSW has 1 for $37k


The price is a mental barrier for me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> I think that's the name of the game , to consolidate , unless you are @Pongster


Pong is a true collector. He collects everything and anything from cheap homage watches right up to ALS.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> The price is a mental barrier for me.


Especially since the new upgraded retail price is 22.5


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Chinese?
> 
> Why does it have the Japanese cat???


Cultural appropriation?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> what BSF was after.... DSW has 1 for $37k


Nah, can't get there.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, can't get there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Cultural appropriation?


LOL. I would say confused. Well, they would be forgiven if their menu maintained 100% Chinese cuisine.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> You selling the Milgauss ?


If it wasn't for the ridiculous import and consumption tax we pay here I'd make you an offer. I really like that watch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> If it wasn't for the ridiculous import and consumption tax we pay here I'd make you an offer. I really like that watch.


Just come get it boom done


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> Just come get it boom done


Got my first shot of Pfizer yesterday. We as a family are planning an American/European winter vacation in 2022/23 with a defrost in Singapore on the way back.

I miss New York so much.

#godwilling


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Pong is a true collector. He collects everything and anything from cheap homage watches right up to ALS.


He has beyond ALS as well.
(Depending where you position ALS I suppose).

Now would be a good time for a daument @Pongster...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Fwiw, I think the bracelet is the best in the business, bar none.


I've too have heard that said about the VC Overseas bracelet.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> I like the black the best.


Same here. Sorry BSF&#8230;


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

manofrolex said:


> 10 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 1000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> 8 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 3000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> ...


There are two high end watches to which I am very partial. One is the Lange 1815 and the other is the VC Overseas with black dial.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I bought a beater to replace that Sinn.











This is my beater









Not this one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> This is my beater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By beater I meant this one


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> By beater I meant this one
> View attachment 15956625


Now that's a beater. 








Same as this one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Now that's a beater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine was cheaper


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> He has beyond ALS as well.
> (Depending where you position ALS I suppose).
> 
> Now would be a good time for a daument @Pongster...
> ...


I think he doesn't post here. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Got my first shot of Pfizer yesterday. We as a family are planning an American/European winter vacation in 2022/23 with a defrost in Singapore on the way back.
> 
> I miss New York so much.
> 
> #godwilling


Will be a fantastic holiday.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Got my first shot of Pfizer yesterday. We as a family are planning an American/European winter vacation in 2022/23 with a defrost in Singapore on the way back.
> 
> I miss New York so much.
> 
> #godwilling


Second one is the one to look out for. Completed my two doses of pfizer. No reaction to the first, the reaction to the second was horrible- Whole body pain, fever and nausea. - Take Panadol and neurofen and you will be fine in a couple of days.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Second one is the one to look out for. Completed my two doses of pfizer. No reaction to the first, the reaction to the second was horrible- Whole body pain, fever and nausea. - Take Panadol and neurofen and you will be fine in a couple of days.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> I think he doesn't post here. LOL.


I do.

Been wearing this since Monday.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> Don't worry they are saving it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEEET! ???


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I do.
> 
> Been wearing this since Monday.
> View attachment 15956822


Great , classic one mate....

By the way , Is your rebel hair got tamed? . (didn't see in the pic)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Thanks for the tip.


No worries at all mate. happy to help.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Great , classic one mate....
> 
> By the way , Is your rebel hair got tamed? . (didn't see in the pic)


maybe it was a fake arm


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Second one is the one to look out for. Completed my two doses of pfizer. No reaction to the first, the reaction to the second was horrible- Whole body pain, fever and nausea. - Take Panadol and neurofen and you will be fine in a couple of days.


Glad you have now got it done.

Mrs B5 had the Pfizer so I'll give her a heads up.

I had Astra Zenica...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> Don't worry they are saving it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's magnificent. Well done. Especially love the crusader cross.

What does @sportura think about the watches from the holy trinity?

Tick tick tick


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> I do.
> 
> Been wearing this since Monday.
> View attachment 15956822


That is an amazing watch.
Now *that's* how you daument...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...[/b]


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> It's magnificent. Well done. Especially love the crusader cross.
> 
> What does @sportura think about the watches from the holy trinity?
> 
> Tick tick tick


he expressed his opinion on that on a number of threads already.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pongster said:


> maybe it was a fake arm
> View attachment 15956918


LOL, Now its certified Pong 🤣🤣


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Glad you have now got it done.
> 
> Mrs B5 had the Pfizer so I'll give her a heads up.
> 
> ...


6 out of 8 colleagues who took Pfizer got side effects after the second dose. And the side effects usually start the next day morning. Panadol, neurofen , lots of water and bed rest, and the symptoms will get subside in a couple of days.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> 6 out of 8 colleagues who took Pfizer got side effects after the second dose. And the side effects usually start the next day morning. Panadol, neurofen , lots of water and bed rest, and the symptoms will get subside in a couple of days.


Everyone down under is scared of Astra Z because of the possible blood clot complications. Now everyone under 60 can choose Pfizer.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Everyone down under is scared of Astra Z because of the possible blood clot complications. Now everyone under 60 can choose Pfizer.


I had the AZ vaccine. Flu like symptoms for two days after the first dose, nada after the second. No clots or brain damage (how would we tell says SWMBO🤣).


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> That is an amazing watch.
> Now *that's* how you daument...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...[/b]


Can be done that way too 😉


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Can be done that way too
> 
> 
> View attachment 15956955


Nice to see you here PF...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> What does @sportura think about the watches from the holy trinity?
> 
> Tick tick tick


You mean the holy quadrinity.

It's not 2006 anymore. It's amazing how so many people think Rolex is still making aluminum bezels, hollow bracelets, and tin clasps. They just spent the last 8 years upgrading the whole line and they act like nothing has changed.

Meanwhile, AP, PP, and VC got even more lazy, just resting on their laurels with their 1970's designs, and allowed Rolex to catch up. They'd better step up their game before Rolex takes it all.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

manofrolex said:


> 10 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 1000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> 8 years ago if you had asked me to spend more than 3000 bucks I would have said you are nuts
> 
> ...


+1, lol


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

manofrolex said:


> The only way for me to "justify" this rather insane purchase was to sell three watches
> mark II Omega
> Rolex Pepsi 16710
> seiko MM300 LE Green
> ...


Sell high on your 114060 + SM300. Roll that into a 124060 and the rest probably covers your outlay on the VC.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> You mean the holy quadrinity.
> 
> It's not 2006 anymore. It's amazing how so many people think Rolex is still making aluminum bezels, hollow bracelets, and tin clasps. They just spent the last 8 years upgrading the whole line and they act like nothing has changed.
> 
> Meanwhile, AP, PP, and VC got even more lazy, just resting on their laurels with their 1970's designs, and allowed Rolex to catch up. They'd better step up their game before Rolex takes it all.


Rolex is still mid tier. I didn't think it was but @Archer suggested to me that it was and after some research I now agree with him. Which is fine because I'm mid tier from proud working class roots.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Rolex is still mid tier. I didn't think it was but @Archer suggested to me that it was and after some research I now agree with him..


Most people in the Public Forum agree with that. Chart prepared by Earthjade.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Most people in the Public Forum agree with that. Chart prepared by Earthjade.
> 
> View attachment 15957014


The "public" believe age-old forum narratives. We're smarter than that.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Rolex is still mid tier. I didn't think it was but @Archer suggested to me that it was and after some research I now agree with him. Which is fine because I'm mid tier from proud working class roots.





BundyBear said:


> Most people in the Public Forum agree with that. Chart prepared by Earthjade.
> 
> View attachment 15957014


Though Archer is often focused on technical aspects of the movement. So in the realm of watchmaking Rolex is critiqued (though often based on views formed on Rolex of the 1990s, 2000s, and not 2020s). Though, in my view, the critiques are based on an artistic-view of watch movements. From a functionality standpoint, I've yet to see a convincing argument or meaningful criteria where Rolex is bested.

I think Rolex, in the context of exclusive luxury goods stands alone in the watch world, or maybe with Patek. It's a brand that competes with, or accompanies, the highest perceived luxury items. Rolex, Chanel, Hermès, Porsche, Four Seasons, etc.

Almost all the "million dollar watches" sold at auction have been Patek or Rolex.

Often on the forum, when people argue about Rolex, they are shouting past each other.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Rolex is still mid tier. I didn't think it was but @Archer suggested to me that it was and after some research I now agree with him. Which is fine because I'm mid tier from proud working class roots.


Share this research with me please. Sport models only- I couldn't care less about dainty dress watches or 'art' pieces. That's an entirely different conversation and niches that Rolex does not participate in.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> Share this research with me please. Sport models only- I couldn't care less about dainty dress watches or 'art' pieces. That's an entirely different conversation and niches that Rolex does not participate in.


Saw some videos of the VC overseas like the one that the artist formerly known as JMan bought, a Patek Nautilus and a AP Royal Oak.

Incredible attention to detail and will hold price like a Rolex and appreciate. The Patek is nearly triple the price. They also have waiting lists longer than Rolex for a reason.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

All three of these sports watches are beautiful and in my humble opinion destroys the Rolex Daytona a watch that I’ve never liked anyway.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

harry_flashman said:


> I think Rolex, in the context of exclusive luxury goods stands alone in the watch world, or maybe with Patek. It's a brand that competes with, or accompanies, the highest perceived luxury items. Rolex, Chanel, Hermès, Porsche, Four Seasons, etc.
> 
> Almost all the "million dollar watches" sold at auction have been Patek or Rolex.


Great perspective, and the proper one too.

These are luxuries, status symbols, and brand perception is the single most important element of all. Rolex has always had this in spades.

Where Rolex has been criticized has been in build quality, things like heft, sound, materials, and finishing. 15 years ago when I joined WUS these were valid criticisms. But not today. Anyone who has held a 5-digit Submariner, GMT, or Datejust from 1990 in his left hand and a 6-digit of those references from 2021 in his right hand knows those days are long gone.

Anyone debating this who starts with "but the finishing" just doesn't have a clue. Maybe because of forum pressure, maybe because of Rolex bias, maybe because they root for the underdogs. Probably because Rolex makes so few and the cases are empty and they have never actually touched one.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Saw some videos of the VC overseas like the one that the artist formerly known as JMan bought, a Patek Nautilus and a AP Royal Oak.
> 
> Incredible attention to detail and will hold price like a Rolex and appreciate. The Patek is nearly triple the price. They also have waiting lists longer than Rolex for a reason.


The Nautilus was also announced as discontinued, so that will make for a very very long waitlist&#8230;


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Galaga said:


> All three of these sports watches are beautiful and in my humble opinion destroys the Rolex Daytona a watch that I've never liked anyway.


Well, I guess if you never liked it any way, then it would be expected your humble opinion would favor other watches&#8230;

Though the VCO, AP RO, and PP Nautilus (when it was produced) are probably more comparable to the Datejust than a chronograph.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

harry_flashman said:


> Well, I guess if you never liked it any way, then it would be expected your humble opinion would favor other watches&#8230;
> 
> Though the VCO, AP RO, and PP Nautilus (when it was produced) are probably more comparable to the Datejust than a chronograph.


That's a good point I suppose but I just don't like the Daytona in any iteration. Not legible, overrated and too small for a chrono.

Does nothing for me. Speedy kills it for looks.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Saw some videos of the VC overseas like the one that the artist formerly known as JMan bought, a Patek Nautilus and a AP Royal Oak.












You mean the 3 watches that look exactly like each other and are tired 1980's iterations of the Datejust?



Galaga said:


> All three of these sports watches are beautiful and in my humble opinion destroys the Rolex Daytona a watch that I've never liked anyway


Appearance is a subjective thing and I can respect the fact that some designs excite you and others leave you cold.



Galaga said:


> Incredible attention to detail and will hold price like a Rolex and appreciate.


Build quality is not subjective. This is binary. Rolex no longer makes rattly bracelets, tin can clasps, aluminum bezels. The finishing on the 2021 models is spectacular. Compared to your PP, AP, and VC examples, Rolex has higher timekeeping accuracy, higher depth ratings, and, most telling- longer warranties. Rolex stands behind its watches for 5 years, not 1 or 2 like the others.



Galaga said:


> They also have waiting lists longer than Rolex for a reason.


None of these brands have waiting lists for those who pay what they are worth and aren't holding out for the AD discount. Royal Oak's, Aquanaut's, Nautiluses, and Overseas's are plentiful in the grey market, no different than the Rolex Unicorns.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Time for another daument?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Time for another daument?
> View attachment 15957097


very nice! I am warming to those new mechanical Oysterquartz Datejust homages&#8230;


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> Sell high on your 114060 + SM300. Roll that into a 124060 and the rest probably covers your outlay on the VC.
> 
> View attachment 15956996
> 
> View attachment 15956998


The Pepsi + MM300 + Mark II covered 86% of the VC so technically selling the SM300 would make me whole


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

manofrolex said:


> The Pepsi + MM300 + Mark II covered 86% of the VC so technically selling the SM300 would make me whole


I'd bet within a year you will have swapped your 114060 for a 124060&#8230; what better way to enjoy your pool.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

sportura said:


> You mean the 3 watches that look exactly like each other and are tired 1980's iterations of the Datejust?
> Appearance is a subjective thing and I can respect the fact that some designs excite you and others leave you cold.
> Build quality is not subjective. This is binary. Rolex no longer makes rattly bracelets, tin can clasps, aluminum bezels. The finishing on the 2021 models is spectacular. Compared to your PP, AP, and VC examples, Rolex has higher timekeeping accuracy, higher depth ratings, and, most telling- longer warranties. Rolex stands behind its watches for 5 years, not 1 or 2 like the others.
> None of these brands have waiting lists for those who pay what they are worth and aren't holding out for the AD discount. Royal Oak's, Aquanaut's, Nautiluses, and Overseas's are plentiful in the grey market, no different than the Rolex Unicorns.


No one is going to disagree w you that Rolex is leap years ahead of where it were 8 years ago but tbh they had to catch up . Even Tudor had a better movement w longer PR while Rolex was thinking it through. Rolex had to innovate or continue to be discounted because other brands were going past them at the very least on the tech front.

In regards to time keeping abilities I got to be honest I don't care and never have +2 or 5 or 10 means nothing to me and all I can say is that the one new Rolex I bought the Milgauss has never ever operated within the Rolex advertised range &#8230;never so whatevs while the Fludor is just kicking ass but again I don't care. Funny you say you don't care about the metal bits inside yet you care so much about accuracy when you need an out .

Hard to argue about warranty length but then again I have never heard of anyone w a AP or VC needing warranty service so maybe they are well made and qced? (One pic out there w a dial marker w uneven lume whoa..) Not saying it doesn't happen but I never heard about it.

Now to say the AP VC and PP look like datejust not sure if you need to get glasses but hold one of them in your hand and I guarantee there is no date just there but I am sure I won't convince you otherwise.

Onto finishing Mr Sportura , you have no idea what you are talking about and while the finishing on the Rolex is industrially well done , it doesn't hold a candle to AP VC or the above mentioned ALS. You can argue to death that Rolex is better than what it was and it is but to compare the build quality to AP ALS VC and so on is disingenuous at best and down right obtuse at worst . 
I get it though you love Rolex which is fine, nothing wrong w that but I can tell you form first hand experience that while these other brands may not have the better warranty or won't generate the same level of worship by the five guys burger flipping crowd there is a reason they are where they are in the horology pecking order . I get it though for you the order is simple it is made up of two categories Rolex and the rest.
I know I am writing this pointlessly because you know &#8230;but one day you might see the light


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> I'd bet within a year you will have swapped your 114060 for a 124060&#8230; what better way to enjoy your pool.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> I do.
> 
> Been wearing this since Monday.
> View attachment 15956822


I watched a video with the two guys who headed up the design and manufacture of the Zeitwerk. They had to overcome pretty big hurdles to get that baby built. Major props!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> You mean the holy quadrinity.
> 
> It's not 2006 anymore. It's amazing how so many people think Rolex is still making aluminum bezels, hollow bracelets, and tin clasps. They just spent the last 8 years upgrading the whole line and they act like nothing has changed.


I understand that if you can't see the changes from a few feet away, then nothing _has_ changed.



sportura said:


> Meanwhile, AP, PP, and VC got even more lazy, just resting on their laurels with their 1970's designs, and allowed Rolex to catch up. They'd better step up their game before Rolex takes it all.


Uhh, gonna have to take the big under on that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Saw some videos of the VC overseas like the one that the artist formerly known as JMan bought, a Patek Nautilus and a AP Royal Oak.
> 
> Incredible attention to detail and will hold price like a Rolex and appreciate. The Patek is nearly triple the price. They also have waiting lists longer than Rolex for a reason.


And once hold one of those babies in your hands, you will see and feel the difference. Easily. "Damn!"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Everyone down under is scared of Astra Z because of the possible blood clot complications. Now everyone under 60 can choose Pfizer.


Had my second shot of AstraZeneca a couple of hours ago. Still alive and on WUS


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Second one is the one to look out for. Completed my two doses of pfizer. No reaction to the first, the reaction to the second was horrible- Whole body pain, fever and nausea. - Take Panadol and neurofen and you will be fine in a couple of days.


Your no reaction from your first dose of Pfizer is an indicator that you'd not been previously infected with COVID19. However the strong reaction to your second dose is a strong indicator of how you likely would have reacted to an actual COVID19 infection that would have been significant, maybe even resulting in hospitalization or worse.

In my case I was hospitalized in January with COVID19 for three weeks and another 2-3 months to fully recover. In March I tested negative for COVID19 and had my first Pfizer dose that resulted in fever, cough and severe body aches that lasted for 30 hours and then abruptly gone. After my second Pfizer dose four weeks later, my symptoms were even worse, spent in bed and lasted 36 hours. Then abruptly gone. That said, I consider the brief illnesses associated with the two vaccines a small price to pay if I'm protected against this wretched infection!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Thanks for the tip.


Varies by individual...2nd worse but still much of nothing. Take 59 advice but dont take med too quick.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I do.
> 
> Been wearing this since Monday.
> View attachment 15956822


I thought you did.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Thanks for the tip.


See my response to Krish47. His and my responses to the vaccinations is not necessarily how you will respond. Maybe mild or maybe significant but for only 1-2 days. Beats getting COVID19 by a country mile though!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> he expressed his opinion on that on a number of threads already.


So between a VC Overseas and a BLRO from DavidSW at roughly the same price, which one would you choose?








This would be my choice over the BLRO at roughly the same prices.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I understand that if you can't see the changes from a few feet away, then nothing _has_ changed.


You do have more than 4,000 posts on an internet forum, so therefore you are an expert.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Your no reaction from your first dose of Pfizer is an indicator that you'd not been previously infected with COVID19. However the strong reaction to your second dose is a* strong indicator of how you likely would have reacted to an actual COVID19 infection* that would have been significant, maybe even resulting in hospitalization or worse.


But if I didn't have any reaction to my second dose, can I reasonably conclude that I might have been ok if I actually got infected? Asks the layman...



5959HH said:


> In my case I was hospitalized in January with COVID19 for three weeks and another 2-3 months to fully recover. In March I tested negative for COVID19 and had my first Pfizer dose that resulted in fever, cough and severe body aches that lasted for 30 hours and then abruptly gone. After my second Pfizer dose four weeks later, my symptoms were even worse, spent in bed and lasted 36 hours. Then abruptly gone. That said, I consider *the brief illnesses associated with the two vaccines a small price to pay *if I'm protected against this wretched infection!


Double amen to that!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I know you were all waiting for it &#8230;.
A new black bay folks , you are welcome


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So between a VC Overseas and a BLRO from DavidSW at roughly the same price, which one would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> So between a VC Overseas and a BLRO from DavidSW at roughly the same price, which one would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only it were blue...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> I know you were all waiting for it &#8230;.
> A new black bay folks , you are welcome


I forgot that they were releasing something, which I could forget again.

Tudor, the one watch brand...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> The "public" believe age-old forum narratives. We're smarter than that.


No question Rolex is currently at the top of their game at the current time. It's a shame though so many of their models are unavailable for purchase from AD's which, of course, is another discussion which I won't pursue.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Hard for me to compare the RO and Nautilus to the Datejust directly...

Have the RO and Nautilus evolved over the years, at least? (I have NO idea about the VC Overseas)

I can at least say that the DJ has gone through little tweaks now and then, including tarting itself up as the clownish DJII before thankfully dialing it back to maturity with the DJ41. I've mentioned before how I'm all about minute, _iterative_ refinements just like how I couldn't leave well enough alone when I'm working on music. I don't need an existing design to be thrown out completely just for the sake of introducing something "new" and being told that it's automatically "better" (a'la Omega Aqua Terra).

I've also been thinking about MrsBS saying she wants a watch and how I don't like what I'm finding on the market for women's watches. It's ... I'll use the word _unreasonably..._ difficult to find a women's watch that's at once easy to read, durable, compact, and with good water resistance that isn't also a Datejust. Maybe a TAG Aquaracer? And after that, there's nothing else I can find in the shops (highly doubt we'd order online) that matches all the criteria.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> So between a VC Overseas and a BLRO from DavidSW at roughly the same price, which one would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked the same question yesterday and while they are very different watches on looks alone the blro is to my eyes a lot more precious (read feminine ) in appearance due imho to the jubilee . Not saying it is a women's watch well a little , my wife wears it quite a bit but it is for instance less masculin than a sub . Having said this , while there is really nothing wrong w the blro , from a pure finish / case intricacies / movement side (you can actually see it ) /.m bracelet , the VC is the superior watch to ME.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I forgot that they were releasing something, which I could forget again.
> 
> Tudor, the one watch brand...


The Black Bay watch co.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No question Rolex is currently at the top of their game at the current time. It's a shame though so many of their models are unavailable for purchase from AD's which, of course, is another discussion which I won't pursue.


Oh, please don't lead him on to get started on the benefits of buying from a used watch dealer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

manofrolex said:


>


No question the 124060 is a marked improvement over the 114060, but isn't the latter good enough? I will say though the devil's in the details, and particularly applies to the former. So, would it be worthwhile for me to consider trading in my 116600 SD4K for a 124060 ND Submariner?

Interesting side story on my SD4K that I bought preowned during the second year of its brief, less than three year production. The second year after I bought it, after keeping perfect time it suddenly began to lose 30 seconds per day. When I took it to Dallas RSC, I was told it had very low amplitude and would need a full service under warranty (I had the green warranty card). Since getting it back from Dallas RSC, it has run +2 seconds per day and I have paperwork from Dallas RSC regarding full service that would serve to authenticate the watch. Not a small thing in this day and time of counterfeits.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Varies by individual...2nd worse but still much of nothing. Take 59 advice but dont take med too quick.


Tylenol is your friend.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But if I didn't have any reaction to my second dose, can I reasonably conclude that I might have been ok if I actually got infected? Asks the layman...


I dunno. Hard to say&#8230;


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

manofrolex said:


> I know you were all waiting for it &#8230;.
> A new black bay folks , you are welcome


Tudor is definitely milking the BB58 teat for all it's worth!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If only it were blue...


But my preference is black over blue. Different strokes and all that y'know&#8230;


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

manofrolex said:


> I asked the same question yesterday and while they are very different watches on looks alone the blro is to my eyes a lot more precious (read feminine ) in appearance due imho to the jubilee . Not saying it is a women's watch well a little , my wife wears it quite a bit but it is for instance less masculin than a sub . Having said this , while there is really nothing wrong w the blro , from a pure finish / case intricacies / movement side (you can actually see it ) /.m bracelet , the VC is the superior watch to ME.


Point I was trying to make was VC Overseas with black dial at MSRP from AD vs. BLRO at "market price" from DavidSW. I think your last sentence reflects the point I was attempting to make.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Oh, please don't lead him on to get started on the benefits of buying from a used watch dealer.


Trying to be polite Bro Bear.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Caught up!


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

5959HH said:


> So between a VC Overseas and a BLRO from DavidSW at roughly the same price, which one would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The current iteration of the VCO is a nice watch. I think it competes as a more expensive, fancier, less common, alternative to the Datejust (particularly the silver and blue dial versions on each). It is a sporty-dress watch.

The 126710BLRO is a very different style and type of watch.

I am all-in on the BLRO, and probably overpaid according to many.

I do like the VCO, particularly the silver dial version. However, I worry that what I think looks nice in 2021, by 2030 I may think looks about as foreign and dated as the VCO Gen 1 and 2.









The History of the Vacheron Constantin Overseas – The Other 1970s Icon - Monochrome Watches


In the 1970s, the post-war global economic boom came to an end. The new, accurate quartz watches gained popularity and plunged the Swiss watch industry in a deep crisis. As the inexpensive electronic watches began to flood the market, the competition from foreign manufacturers created a major...




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

harry_flashman said:


> The current iteration of the VCO is a nice watch. I think it competes as a more expensive, fancier, less common, alternative to the Datejust (particularly the silver and blue dial versions on each). It is a sporty-dress watch.
> 
> The 126710BLRO is a very different style and type of watch.
> 
> ...


Good point. One reason I continue to hold onto my 116600 SD4K. I have a feeling that particular Rolex model will not become dated in either the near or distant future.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> The current iteration of the VCO is a nice watch. I think it competes as a more expensive, fancier, less common, alternative to the Datejust (particularly the silver and blue dial versions on each). It is a sporty-dress watch.
> 
> The 126710BLRO is a very different style and type of watch.
> 
> ...


tbh I don't see the VCO gen 2 as dated. saw one at the AD this week end and it looked really nice to me and fit right in. the gen 1 bracelet I believe however was a dud and dated looking but much older.

I know noone asked but one thing for my smaller wrist bugs me a little on the VC is that the first link doesn't angle down enough. so for a small wristed fellow like me it makes the whole thing wear wider .....which is a problem


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

harry_flashman said:


> The current iteration of the VCO is a nice watch. I think it competes as a more expensive, fancier, less common, alternative to the Datejust (particularly the silver and blue dial versions on each). It is a sporty-dress watch.
> 
> The 126710BLRO is a very different style and type of watch.
> 
> ...


I think I'd seen that article and forgot about it when I wrote my earlier post.

Oof. The big changes make it (or would have made it) difficult for me to keep tabs on that watch as an aspirational purchase. You know how you were nine years old and begged your dad to take you to the Porsche dealership so you can look around? That was me, and given the opportunity today, I'd head right over and get a 911 because it might as well be the same car that I've wanted for forty years.

If I had liked the first-gen VCO, then would I have felt disappointed by the newer ones? Or, if I didn't like the first, then I like the newest, can I reasonably expect that the new design will still be around later?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

5959HH said:


> No question the 124060 is a marked improvement over the 114060, but isn't the latter good enough? I will say though the devil's in the details, and particularly applies to the former. So, would it be worthwhile for me to consider trading in my 116600 SD4K for a 124060 ND Submariner?
> 
> Interesting side story on my SD4K that I bought preowned during the second year of its brief, less than three year production. The second year after I bought it, after keeping perfect time it suddenly began to lose 30 seconds per day. When I took it to Dallas RSC, I was told it had very low amplitude and would need a full service under warranty (I had the green warranty card). Since getting it back from Dallas RSC, it has run +2 seconds per day and I have paperwork from Dallas RSC regarding full service that would serve to authenticate the watch. Not a small thing in this day and time of counterfeits.


Yes, I think it is worth considering trading in your SD4K for a 124060.

The 124060 will sit much flatter on your wrist than your previous 114060, and be much lighter than your SD4k.

Plus it is fun to get a new watch, and the trade-in price of the SD4K probably puts you in a new 124060.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> So between a VC Overseas and a BLRO from DavidSW at roughly the same price, which one would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VC every day of the week.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I'd seen that article and forgot about it when I wrote my earlier post.
> 
> Oof. The big changes make it (or would have made it) difficult for me to keep tabs on that watch as an aspirational purchase. You know how you were nine years old and begged your dad to take you to the Porsche dealership so you can look around? That was me, and given the opportunity today, I'd head right over and get a 911 because it might as well be the same car that I've wanted for forty years.
> 
> If I had liked the first-gen VCO, then would I have felt disappointed by the newer ones? Or, if I didn't like the first, then I like the newest, can I reasonably expect that the new design will still be around later?


Well, one could see common design thread through Gen 1, 2 and 3. Much like how 911s have changed through the years.



















If you bought the earlier one, would you be disappointed in it if you saw the new one pull up beside you?

Would you scoff at the old one if you were in the driver's seat of the new one?

I'm sure I missed your point - just an opportunity to talk about 911s. .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> No question the 124060 is a marked improvement over the 114060, but isn't the latter good enough? I will say though the devil's in the details, and particularly applies to the former. So, would it be worthwhile for me to consider trading in my 116600 SD4K for a 124060 ND Submariner?


to me, no, it is not worth it and I have to stare at the watch for 12 mins to start spotting the slight difference in lug shape.
not only that, it is near impossible to get a new sub at retail and the new model even at retail is already more than 2k than what the114060 retailed for. so imho is it "worth" 2k more at retail , no , and even worse is it "worth" 5k more at grey prices , again no. never say never but I am not seeing it happening on my watch ...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

harry_flashman said:


> The current iteration of the VCO is a nice watch. I think it competes as a more expensive, fancier, less common, alternative to the Datejust (particularly the silver and blue dial versions on each). It is a sporty-dress watch.
> 
> The 126710BLRO is a very different style and type of watch.
> 
> ...


I quite like the Gen 2.

It is also a wee bit larger at 42 mm which suite me better


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> VC every day of the week.


Me too, and I'm totally a Rolex guy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

manofrolex said:


> to me, no, it is not worth it and I have to stare at the watch for 12 mins to start spotting the slight difference in lug shape.
> not only that, it is near impossible to get a new sub at retail and the new model even at retail is already more than 2k than what the114060 retailed for. so imho is it "worth" 2k more at retail , no , and even worse is it "worth" 5k more at grey prices , again no. never say never but I am not seeing it happening on my watch ...


I've grown to love the thicker lugs of my 114060. More distinctive and bold. The slimmer lugs of the 5-digit and the new 124060 are far more conventional, or more ordinary/expected-looking.

The change to the innards don't matter much to me. Still a great and robust movement in the older one.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I've grown to love the thicker lugs of my 114060. More distinctive and bold. The slimmer lugs of the 5-digit and the new 124060 are far more conventional, or more ordinary/expected-looking.
> 
> The change to the innards don't matter much to me. Still a great and robust movement in the older one.


i would agree and while the wearing experience could be different since i can't even try one on then why bother


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

manofrolex said:


> i would agree and while the wearing experience could be different since i can't even try one on then why bother


Next time you are at a certain 5-sided building you can try mine.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> Next time you are at a certain 5-sided building you can try mine.


Sold


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

harry_flashman said:


> Next time you are at a certain 5-sided building you can try mine.


We'll have a meetup at the Tourneau across the street. "Oh that's a nice Nomos in the case... hey man, what's that you got on your wrist?"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> So between a VC Overseas and a BLRO from DavidSW at roughly the same price, which one would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought the OoO answer was bOoOth?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i thought the OoO answer was bOoOth?


A better arc though would be 124060 at MSRP vs. VCO also at MSRP. Unfortunately I have an internal brake inside my brain that stops at $10,000.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> So between a VC Overseas and a BLRO from DavidSW at roughly the same price, which one would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throw the 126711 CHNR into the mix and it will be a clean decision, I'll take the CHNR for roughly the same money.

As it is the VC wins hands down on finishing and design, but the BLRO has the advantage of having a GMT function.

Guess given I already have the Laureato, the VCO is not very tempting, at least not at this point to me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> A better arc though would be 124060 at MSRP vs. VCO also at MSRP. Unfortunately I have an internal brake inside my brain that stops at $10,000.


buy in installments?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> buy in installments?


Zero % financing?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Zero % financing?
> 
> View attachment 15957476


who normally bears the cost of money in zero% financing? The merchant or the card or they share?

here though cash discount is still usually better than zero % financing. And sometimes, a straight charge on a credit card will get you a discount vis-a-vis zero % financing.

so i dont remember if i ever bought a watch using zero% financing. Mostly by check or straight charge on a credit card.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

@manofrolex BSF informed me of your latest acquisition so coming out of OOO retirement... Congratulations and really happy for you!! Mine saids...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Hard for me to compare the RO and Nautilus to the Datejust directly...
> 
> Have the RO and Nautilus evolved over the years, at least? (I have NO idea about the VC Overseas)
> 
> ...


When offered Rolex omega etc...mrs BT wanted a longines..you are welcome


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> When offered Rolex omega etc...mrs BT wanted a longines..you are welcome


So you actually offered Mrs. BT a choice???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I was intrigued by the Longines Triple Calendar Chrono. Worn in the korean TV series The King (i think that’s what it’s called, maybe BSi can confirm).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> When offered Rolex omega etc...mrs BT wanted a longines..you are welcome


Another thing we have in common.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> So you actually offered Mrs. BT a choice???


Of course ....I buy nothing for her on my own... part of the 50 year secret ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So VCOoO is now the “it” watch? Is this the start of the popping of the Rolex bubble?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not meant as a downer more a celebration ...been a year ...RIP BTWD


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> So VCOoO is now the "it" watch? Is this the start of the popping of the Rolex bubble?


Well if you look at grey prices ...both doing well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Of course ....I buy nothing for her on my own... part of the 50 year secret ...


Somehow I knew that. Just poking the big bear with a stick in the ribs.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> When offered Rolex omega etc...mrs BT wanted a longines..you are welcome


Yep, I offered Lagetha a Rolex but she wanted a 36mm Omega SMPc....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Not meant as a downer more a celebration ...been a year ...RIP BTWD
> View attachment 15957536











I know well the feeling. Nalco died six years ago this month.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> Yep, I offered Lagetha a Rolex but she wanted a 36mm Omega SMPc....


What's wrong with these women? First Longines and now Omega!!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

First official beach shot of the season for the SPB143. Just a spectacular day.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Well if you look at grey prices ...both doing well.


Buy an Omega if you want rapid depreciation that continues throughout the life of the watch. Few exceptions but not many.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Buy an Omega if you want rapid depreciation that continues throughout the like of the watch. Few exceptions but not many.


Lol maybe by design? Makes it a keeper?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

sportura said:


> First official beach shot of the season for the SPB143. Just a spectacular day.


Enjoy!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> First official beach shot of the season for the SPB143. Just a spectacular day.











Wearing my 62MAS today too but unfortunately not on a beach.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Lol maybe by design? Makes it a keeper?


I know. Either wear it all the way to your casket or pay someone to take it off your hands.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I was intrigued by the Longines Triple Calendar Chrono. Worn in the korean TV series The King (i think that's what it's called, maybe BSi can confirm).


Haven't watched it (yet).

Going back to Vincenzo, though -- I thought it was interesting how the protagonist, and several characters, wore the likes of Hublot or Zenith, but their watches were never featured. Then when the antagonist opened his watch collection box, it was a big Rado product placement. (and his watches played a key role in the story, too)

Other product placement was with other accessible low-"luxury" brands, too, like Swarovski, some handbag designer that I already forgot (near the Coach/Gucci tier), etc. They also frequently showed a coffee candy brand.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Haven't watched it (yet).
> 
> Going back to Vincenzo, though -- I thought it was interesting how the protagonist, and several characters, wore the likes of Hublot or Zenith, but their watches were never featured. Then when the antagonist opened his watch collection box, it was a big Rado product placement. (and his watches played a key role in the story, too)
> 
> Other product placement was with other low-"luxury" brands, too, like Swarovski, some handbag designer that I already forgot (near the Coach/Gucci tier), etc. They also frequently showed a coffee candy brand.


Kopiko. Hehe.

maybe LV group didnt pay? Or didnt pay as much as Rado? Which group is Rado part of?

though i think Hublot paid for the placement of its gold watch featured in pilot episode.

vincenzo started with a bang. But it ended in a whimper for me.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

manofrolex said:


> No one is going to disagree w you that Rolex is leap years ahead of where it were 8 years ago


Awesome.



manofrolex said:


> Funny you say you don't care about the metal bits inside yet you care so much about accuracy when you need an out .


What I find hysterical is that something that actually _matters_, that Rolex has a material functional superiority regarding accuracy is swept under the rug, but trilogy zealots will go on and on about how the bits of metal sealed in a case that no one will see is so attractive. LOL. I mean, come on. What is going on here? What is the point of beautiful rotor finishing if it is less accurate? And why would appearance matter in a world where trilogy types accuse Rolex of being all-show-no-go? Hypocrisy much?



manofrolex said:


> Onto finishing Mr Sportura , you have no idea what you are talking about You can argue to death that Rolex is better than what it was and it is but to compare the build quality to AP ALS VC and so on is disingenuous at best and down right obtuse at worst .


I surely know about finishing. I reject it outright on the grounds that Rolex has caught up and no longer is accountable to whatever substandard they were using that was causing some to complain. It's not 2005 anymore. Finishing and build quality is a dead argument. Unless you'd like to go down the road of Rolex having the ultimate precision due to robotics where AP, PP, and VC use sloppy and imprecise humans. That would be a quick and easy discussion.



manofrolex said:


> I know I am writing this pointlessly because you know &#8230;but one day you might see the light


If they made a watch that was remotely attractive I would own one. I don't like dainty dress watches or weak Datejust clones. The only reason people gravitate to PP, AP, or VC is because they believe they are superior to Rolex and when that wall crashes down we get reactions like the one you are demonstrating.

To be clear: I don't give a crap about AP, PP, or VC, I don't like their styling, I don't like the unnecessary arrogance of WIS who defend them, they are a waste of time, they don't exist to me. What I _do_ care about are those who put down Rolex and use these three old brands that make only one watch of merit each as some benchmark. They aren't. Not anymore.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Oh, please don't lead him on to get started on the benefits of buying from a used watch dealer.


In Australia. Not so in America.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Enjoy!


Thank you my friend. The little things, like the color of the sky or the consistency of the sand, has so much more meaning now. What a year. So glad its over.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> In Australia. Not so in America.


there was a thread on this I think


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> Awesome.
> 
> What I find hysterical is that something that actually _matters_, that Rolex has a material functional superiority regarding accuracy is swept under the rug, but trilogy zealots will go on and on about how the bits of metal sealed in a case that no one will see is so attractive. LOL. I mean, come on. What is going on here? What is the point of beautiful rotor finishing if it is less accurate? And why would appearance matter in a world where trilogy types accuse Rolex of being all-show-no-go? Hypocrisy much?
> 
> ...


yes. Omega is now the benchmark


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Kopiko. Hehe.
> 
> maybe LV group didnt pay? Or didnt pay as much as Rado? Which group is Rado part of?
> 
> ...


I forgot the Hublot/Zenith connection, like maybe the actor has his own collection or something.

Rado's part of Swatch Group, and they like to buy their way into entertainment properties.

We were satisfied enough with how the antagonist whimpered by the end. What a *****. Felt bad about his brother, though, too.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No question the 124060 is a marked improvement over the 114060, but isn't the latter good enough? I will say though the devil's in the details, and particularly applies to the former. So, would it be worthwhile for me to consider trading in my 116600 SD4K for a 124060 ND Submariner?
> 
> Interesting side story on my SD4K that I bought preowned during the second year of its brief, less than three year production. The second year after I bought it, after keeping perfect time it suddenly began to lose 30 seconds per day. When I took it to Dallas RSC, I was told it had very low amplitude and would need a full service under warranty (I had the green warranty card). Since getting it back from Dallas RSC, it has run +2 seconds per day and I have paperwork from Dallas RSC regarding full service that would serve to authenticate the watch. Not a small thing in this day and time of counterfeits.


If you're interested in an investment piece then I'd say hang onto the SD as it had a very limited run.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Of course ....I buy nothing for her on my own... part of the 50 year secret ...


Sage advice when I asked if she wanted another watch she did sure ask see what i had found and she chose ..I have made too many mistakes w jewelry she didn't like so for about 15 years I have simply asked her to pick ...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> What's wrong with these women? First Longines and now Omega!!


well, I ain't beatchin....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> If you're interested in an investment piece then I'd say hang onto the SD as it had a very limited run.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Valid point. I try not to think of any watch I buy as an investment although&#8230; However it is also nice to buy watches that don't depreciate and don't result in my taking a soaking when trading or selling.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> First official beach shot of the season for the SPB143. Just a spectacular day.


Enjoy midsummer eve on Friday!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Thank you my friend. The little things, like the color of the sky or the consistency of the sand, has so much more meaning now. What a year. So glad its over.


Yep 2020 definitely ushered in a brave new world and hopefully not more of the same going forward.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

sportura said:


> Thank you my friend. The little things, like the color of the sky or the consistency of the sand, has so much more meaning now. What a year. So glad its over.


I'm with you on that sentiment . I know you aren't a dog person but my brother passed last year too. Good that we have moved on and got back on friendship ourselves .

Dog story in case you missed ...at nice hotel in Savannah ...guy with 2 miniature collies asks if I like dogs ...I replied I loved mine now gone others not so much.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

sportura said:


> What I find hysterical is that something that actually _matters_, that Rolex has a material functional superiority regarding accuracy is swept under the rug, but trilogy zealots will go on and on about how the bits of metal sealed in a case that no one will see is so attractive. LOL.
> 
> [*MOR]: zealots really? And yes the owner can see the bits of metal through the case back ...I know amazing right. Your argument around accuracy is interesting because you are always quick to dismiss GS and the spring drive which is more accurate than the trinity and Rolex but when that is brought up it is brushed aside .. you can't have it both way big guy*
> 
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> who normally bears the cost of money in zero% financing? The merchant or the card or they share?
> 
> here though cash discount is still usually better than zero % financing. And sometimes, a straight charge on a credit card will get you a discount vis-a-vis zero % financing.
> 
> so i dont remember if i ever bought a watch using zero% financing. Mostly by check or straight charge on a credit card.


That was a tic comment bro Pong 😉

Never financed anything in my life other than my cars, for tax write-off. Always charge my CC and paid in full right after.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Not meant as a downer more a celebration ...been a year ...RIP BTWD
> View attachment 15957536


That is one handsome dude!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


>


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Turned 35 today. I feel old.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> So VCOoO is now the "it" watch? Is this the start of the popping of the Rolex bubble?


Sure hope so!

Previous OoO "it" watches:

DJ41 blue with smooth bezel;
Seiko Samurai orange; and
ummm&#8230;&#8230;. That's it I think. Seiko SKX007 shouldn't count.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Sure hope so!
> 
> Previous OoO "it" watches:
> 
> ...


zelos meteorite


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Tudor is definitely milking the BB58 teat for all it's worth!


For sure, and there's only one cow.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Caught up!


This feels like the OoO of old, doesn't it?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Turned 35 today. I feel old.


wtf

I was still single when I was 35


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> Turned 35 today. I feel old.


FFS. ?
Edit - Happy Frickin' Birthday ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Good point. One reason I continue to hold onto my 116600 SD4K. I have a feeling that particular Rolex model will not become dated in either the near or distant future.


That's what I like about some of the Rolex models. The design language is carried through the generational updates. Submariner, Sea-Dweller, Explorer design has been quite stable for a few generations and hasn't had a drastic change in form.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> zelos meteorite


A sure winner it was


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> Turned 35 today. I feel old.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> Yes, I think it is worth considering trading in your SD4K for a 124060.
> 
> The 124060 will sit much flatter on your wrist than your previous 114060, and be much lighter than your SD4k.
> 
> Plus it is fun to get a new watch, and the trade-in price of the SD4K probably puts you in a new 124060.


I got to try on to see it for myself if there's any perceptible difference in that the 124060 really sits closer on the wrist.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Sure hope so!
> 
> Previous OoO "it" watches:
> 
> ...


What was the verdict on the DJ41 blues? I have not been keeping up. But am loosely considering a DJ41 next.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> A better arc though would be 124060 at MSRP vs. VCO also at MSRP. Unfortunately I have an internal brake inside my brain that stops at $10,000.


Funnily enough, the new 124060 comes in at a whisker under $10,000.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Throw the 126711 CHNR into the mix and it will be a clean decision, I'll take the CHNR for roughly the same money.
> 
> As it is the VC wins hands down on finishing and design, but the BLRO has the advantage of having a GMT function.
> 
> Guess given I already have the Laureato, the VCO is not very tempting, at least not at this point to me.


Sshhh..  let me tell you something










The Laureato looks nicer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> who normally bears the cost of money in zero% financing? The merchant or the card or they share?
> 
> here though cash discount is still usually better than zero % financing. And sometimes, a straight charge on a credit card will get you a discount vis-a-vis zero % financing.
> 
> so i dont remember if i ever bought a watch using zero% financing. Mostly by check or straight charge on a credit card.


I believe it is the merchant. They get paid in instalments.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Your no reaction from your first dose of Pfizer is an indicator that you'd not been previously infected with COVID19. However the strong reaction to your second dose is a strong indicator of how you likely would have reacted to an actual COVID19 infection that would have been significant, maybe even resulting in hospitalization or worse.
> 
> In my case I was hospitalized in January with COVID19 for three weeks and another 2-3 months to fully recover. In March I tested negative for COVID19 and had my first Pfizer dose that resulted in fever, cough and severe body aches that lasted for 30 hours and then abruptly gone. After my second Pfizer dose four weeks later, my symptoms were even worse, spent in bed and lasted 36 hours. Then abruptly gone. That said, I consider the brief illnesses associated with the two vaccines a small price to pay if I'm protected against this wretched infection!


Oh, didn't know that mate. Thank you. 

Really glad that you are up and running and butt kicked COVID.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mav said:


> @manofrolex BSF informed me of your latest acquisition so coming out of OOO retirement... Congratulations and really happy for you!! Mine saids...


Welcome back brother mav. Not seen you post in OoO for a while. Don't be a stranger. Do hang around.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I was intrigued by the Longines Triple Calendar Chrono. Worn in the korean TV series The King (i think that's what it's called, maybe BSi can confirm).


Link?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Another thing we have in common.
> View attachment 15957514


That's a fine looking watch!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> So VCOoO is now the "it" watch? Is this the start of the popping of the Rolex bubble?


ShoOoOosh! Never say that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Somehow I knew that. Just poking the big bear with a stick in the ribs.


Did someone said bear?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> What's wrong with these women? First Longines and now Omega!!


They get the idea of what Sporty's been saying, that it's wrist jewellery. Women don't care about horological significance. All they care is it looks good. Mrs Bear doesn't always pick her Rolex. In fact, she likes her Laco watches much more&#8230;


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> First official beach shot of the season for the SPB143. Just a spectacular day.


Nice. 

Gone to your beach house for the summer?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Buy an Omega if you want rapid depreciation that continues throughout the life of the watch. Few exceptions but not many.


Thankfully, the Moonwatch retains its value.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Kopiko. Hehe.
> 
> maybe LV group didnt pay? Or didnt pay as much as Rado? Which group is Rado part of?
> 
> ...


Vincenzo the watch brand?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> That's a fine looking watch!


On a fine looking woman ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Buy an Omega if you want rapid depreciation that continues throughout the life of the watch. Few exceptions but not many.


Okay (to me) to buy Omega, but make sure it's a keeper beforehand. Coming up short on a flip means a potentially painful landing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> In Australia. Not so in America.


Exactly. Even the water spins the other way when it goes down&#8230;


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> there was a thread on this I think


When you've been here long enough, there's a thread on everything. I sometimes wonder how the mods put up with repetitive threads.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Vincenzo the watch brand?


K-Drama --


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yes. Omega is now the benchmark


Huh?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pongster said:


> yes. Omega is now the benchmark


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yep 2020 definitely ushered in a brave new world and hopefully not more of the same going forward.


Brave new world. I "saw" my GP yesterday and we've been doing Tele-medicine since covid hit. Not stepped into the clinic once. I think covid has forced businesses to rethink how we can do business differently. The downside is there's little social interaction.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That is one handsome dude!


But you're more into pussy than doggy aren't you?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Turned 35 today. I feel old.


Wait till you're past 40&#8230;

Life peaks at 40. Do you know what is after the peak? Yes, downhill&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> wtf
> 
> I was still single when I was 35


Late starter.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Late starter.


Yessir. I think it helped that we'd both grown up a lot by the time we met.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Turned 35 today. I feel old.


Happy Birthday young man!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> K-Drama --


Ah&#8230;. Thanks for sharing. Looks exciting!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yessir. I think it helped that we'd both grown up a lot by the time we met.


Thankfully, I met Mrs Bear when we were still in university. She's realised that I have only grown old but haven't grown up.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Nice.
> 
> Gone to your beach house for the summer?


We came up here to open the house on Memorial Day but the weather was crap. We had a window before the kids start summer camp this week so we're up here now for four days. Then we come back in August for three weeks.

Making up for lost time. Good thing I bought two new summer beaters this year.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Sshhh..  let me tell you something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to think so.





































Nah, actually I like the VC Overseas. That blue dial is something else.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Had my second shot of AstraZeneca a couple of hours ago. Still alive and on WUS


Nice work.

So the vaccine doesn't protect you from OoO...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> So between a VC Overseas and a BLRO from DavidSW at roughly the same price, which one would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purely theoretical, but the VC would be my choice if they were the only 2 I could have...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Me too, and I'm totally a Rolex guy.


Really?

I always saw your tastes as rather eclectic...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> When you've been here long enough, there's a thread on everything. I sometimes wonder how the mods put up with repetitive threads.


Probably about the same as OoO's do.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Throw the 126711 CHNR into the mix and it will be a clean decision, I'll take the CHNR for roughly the same money.
> 
> As it is the VC wins hands down on finishing and design, but the BLRO has the advantage of having a GMT function.
> 
> Guess given I already have the Laureato, the VCO is not very tempting, at least not at this point to me.


Nice to have you back Richard...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> We came up here to open the house on Memorial Day but the weather was crap. We had a window before the kids start summer camp this week so we're up here now for four days. Then we come back in August for three weeks.
> 
> Making up for lost time. Good thing I bought two new summer beaters this year.


Good stuff! A vacation house allows you to go on a short getaway without too much hassle.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'd like to think so.
> 
> Nah, actually I like the VC Overseas. That blue dial is something else.


Personal preference. Saw the photos you posted on the public forum in response to watch tiers. Awesome work!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> who normally bears the cost of money in zero% financing? The merchant or the card or they share?
> 
> here though cash discount is still usually better than zero % financing. And sometimes, a straight charge on a credit card will get you a discount vis-a-vis zero % financing.
> 
> so i dont remember if i ever bought a watch using zero% financing. Mostly by check or straight charge on a credit card.


Here in Oz, it's the merchant who typically wears the cost, although it's usually passed on to the customer in other ways.

I know one major retailer that routinely boosts the sale price by 10%, (Which is around what the promotion costs), or demands marketing funds from the vendor to cover it, and then incentivises their sales staff to "upsell", over-priced, worthless, extended warranties.

You don't get nuthin' for nuthin'...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> *Kopiko.* Hehe.
> 
> maybe LV group didnt pay? Or didnt pay as much as Rado? Which group is Rado part of?
> 
> ...


I'm a bit partial to these...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

harry_flashman said:


> What was the verdict on the DJ41 blues? I have not been keeping up. But am loosely considering a DJ41 next.


I know where you can get one...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yngrshr said:


> Turned 35 today. I feel old.











Nah. Nothing like some dysfunctional dance moves to make you feel young again.

Congrats...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> I believe it is the merchant. They get paid in instalments.


Not usually.

The merchant gets paid up front, less fees and charges.

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Okay (to me) to buy Omega, but make sure it's a keeper beforehand. Coming up short on a flip means a potentially painful landing.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The weather is fecking awesome today.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I'd like to think so.
> 
> View attachment 15958169
> 
> ...


Your photography certainly doesn't hurt it's case...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Who says you have to go up to the Diamond District to see these guys in the window?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I know where you can get one...


I'm waiting for my CasiOak to arrive&#8230; not quite the same as the Biden DJ41, but I feel like the CasiOak is a fresh take on a tired, 1970s design&#8230;


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Your photography certainly doesn't hurt it's case...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Not true. Just managed to put a new scratch on the Explorer II...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who says you have to go up to the Diamond District to see these guys in the window?
> 
> View attachment 15958295
> 
> ...


Canal Street special?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Not true. Just managed to put a new scratch on the Explorer II...
> 
> View attachment 15958309
> 
> ...


Usually, the bright lights wash out the wrinkles. That's usually&#8230;


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

harry_flashman said:


> What was the verdict on the DJ41 blues? I have not been keeping up. But am loosely considering a DJ41 next.


Don't think anyone has anything against it. I liked mine and would have kept it but it came in handy as trade fodder.

I guess I'm making it sound bad. I had to use it in a trade for a higher-end watch but I did so with some reluctance.

Me, BT, Stephen Canale and Merv had one. Me and BT let them go. Don't know about Canale but Merv still has his, I think.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, have a read of this thread. Even a German Shepard has an opinion on omega. 

See post no.30. 









My Speedmaster saved my hand from a German Shepherd bite...


Howdy, I don't even really wear watches much since Covid shifted the majority of my work with clients to a virtual visit. But I did have my Speedy on a few weeks ago for a nice lunch with my father. Later that day a German Shepherd in the neighborhood decided he didn't like my hand and took a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Not true. Just managed to put a new scratch on the Explorer II...
> 
> View attachment 15958309
> 
> ...


Top photos


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> Turned 35 today. I feel old.


Lol soon I turn double that and I don't.

Did you notice i copied your watch tastes?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sure hope so!
> 
> Previous OoO "it" watches:
> 
> ...


Zelos


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> zelos meteorite


Nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

harry_flashman said:


> What was the verdict on the DJ41 blues? I have not been keeping up. But am loosely considering a DJ41 next.


Long gone ...op41 better here


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Really?
> 
> I always saw your tastes as rather eclectic...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


My tastes are eclectic. I'm not saying I'm a Rolex-only guy. But I am on board with Rolex being a top quality product. Though I'm not as extreme as you-know-who. 

For example, i too would pick the VCO over the BLRO.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> My tastes are eclectic. I'm not saying I'm a Rolex-only guy. But I am on board with Rolex being a top quality product. Though I'm not as extreme as you-know-who.
> 
> For example, i too would pick the VCO over the BLRO.


This










vs. that









Or both


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> This


That VC looks sooo good on you!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That VC looks sooo good on you!


I will say it again just a fabulous piece


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More wandering in the neighborhood...




























A little something for everyone: A street cafe, a Starbucks, a couple of interesting bldgs, a rotatable cube on point, another NY watertower, etc,


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A different presentation of pineapple...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A couple more pooches...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Link?











Would You Buy Lee Min Ho’s Precious Luxury Watch from “The King: Eternal Monarch”?


He's bragging about it being "the only watch in two worlds," but the truth is you can actually buy one for yourself.




www.preview.ph


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Vincenzo the watch brand?


No, a korean TV show.

is there a vincenzo watch? Maybe vincero, earthjade's favorite.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> K-Drama --


nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More outrageous cultural appropriation.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@sportura, whatcha think?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, whatcha think?
> 
> View attachment 15958480


 70s Disco&#8230;


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More street art or graffiti.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, whatcha think?
> 
> View attachment 15958480


rolex plays that game as well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is def graffiti.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

In the lobby of the IBM Watson bldg.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More wandering in the neighborhood...
> 
> View attachment 15958452
> 
> ...


Oh, THAT'S where Carl Fischer is? Seen that name at the bottom of my music for years but never paid close enough attention to see the city.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Lotsa colors...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Would You Buy Lee Min Ho’s Precious Luxury Watch from “The King: Eternal Monarch”?
> 
> 
> He's bragging about it being "the only watch in two worlds," but the truth is you can actually buy one for yourself.
> ...


Oh yeah, that watch? Now I'm wondering if Swatch Group has a contract with a studio, and if the same studio made both this and Vincenzo.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, whatcha think?
> 
> View attachment 15958480


I think the date window messes it up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In the lobby of the IBM Watson bldg.
> 
> View attachment 15958494


spent some time there


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> 70s Disco&#8230;


And free


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, whatcha think?
> 
> View attachment 15958480


Strange Datejust.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh yeah, that watch? Now I'm wondering if Swatch Group has a contract with a studio, and if the same studio made both this and Vincenzo.


product placements in korean TV series are so prevalent now. And theyre not subtle.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

manofrolex said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had the BLRO. Gone now. Lovely watch in pics. I did like it, but always passed it over for Sub, Batman or Hulk. That jubilee was so out of place IMO. I think I wouldn't mind it on a DJ but not on a manly sports watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> spent some time there


Yeah, I figured as much.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I figured as much.


seems long ago now

wait a minute it was long ago


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, whatcha think?
> 
> View attachment 15958480


What is the price tag on that thing?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> product placements in korean TV series are so prevalent now. And theyre not subtle.


They're so easy to spot. And I don't think they do much of them in early episodes, either. It's like they wait for some good ratings before adding product placement bits to filming.

The show I watch over breakfast, Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee, has settled into obvious product placement for Lavazza coffee and now makes sure to name the cafes they visit. Back when it was a smaller production streaming on Crackle, I don't think I ever saw a coffee brand, and Jerry rarely showed the name of where they went.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A different presentation of pineapple...
> 
> View attachment 15958455


Naked pineapple?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> No, a korean TV show.
> 
> is there a vincenzo watch? Maybe vincero, earthjade's favorite.


Vincero. Yes, that dumb advert that spams my YouTube and Facebook feeds.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, whatcha think?
> 
> View attachment 15958480


I think it says $0 on the price tag, no? ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> product placements in korean TV series are so prevalent now. And theyre not subtle.


Face masks, energy drinks, ramyeon amongst the most popular ones.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Vincero. Yes, that dumb advert that spams my YouTube and Facebook feeds.


Havent seen a vincero watch. Only know about it because of @Earthjade.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Havent seen a vincero watch. Only know about it because of @Earthjade.


LOL, he must have seen it in his Facebook feed. It's a running joke on the local watch forum.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I tried it. Didn't like it. The blue second hand especially is a silly addition. Too dainty for my liking. I also didn't like the anthracite mas reinterpretation that Sporty recently bought. Still think the bezel is too wide. Nice finishing on the case though.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who says you have to go up to the Diamond District to see these guys in the window?
> 
> View attachment 15958295
> 
> ...


They almost look real...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Not true. Just managed to put a new scratch on the Explorer II...
> 
> View attachment 15958309
> 
> ...


Scratches add character, and yet, it still looks great in your photos...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Canal Street special?


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Gents, have a read of this thread. Even a German Shepard has an opinion on omega.
> 
> See post no.30.
> 
> ...


Are you trying to publicise this thread?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura, whatcha think?
> 
> View attachment 15958480












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More street art or graffiti.
> 
> View attachment 15958486
> 
> ...


Liked for Debbie Harry...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In the lobby of the IBM Watson bldg.
> 
> View attachment 15958494


Was the clown who made that still there?

Could have asked them to make you a blow up VC from a blue balloon...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Scratches add character, and yet, it still takes looks great in your photos...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...












LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I think the date window messes it up.


It's the only thing without diamonds...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> They're so easy to spot. And I don't think they do much of them in early episodes, either. It's like they wait for some good ratings before adding product placement bits to filming.
> 
> The show I watch over breakfast, Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee, has settled into obvious product placement for Lavazza coffee and now makes sure to name the cafes they visit. Back when it was a smaller production streaming on Crackle, I don't think I ever saw a coffee brand, and Jerry rarely showed the name of where they went.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

manofrolex said:


> And free


Good value then...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Haha.

Contextual advertising is getting good...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Yessir. I think it helped that we'd both grown up a lot by the time we met.


You have to grow old, but growing up? Good luck with that, let me know how it works out for ya. #weneverleavetheplayground #fartsarealwaysfunny


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

And I tried on the Cartier Santos 🤮

Seriously what an ugly watch. How anyone would pay $10k for that is beyond me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> And I tried on the Cartier Santos
> 
> Seriously what an ugly watch. How anyone would pay $10k for that is beyond me.


Those with more money than brains?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> And I tried on the Cartier Santos
> 
> Seriously what an ugly watch. How anyone would pay $10k for that is beyond me.





BundyBear said:


> Those with more money than brains?


Only one I've seen in the wild was on a huge, well muscled colleague and it suited him fantastically well.

He was definitely no dummy.

I couldn't pull it off though.

Doesn't @yngrshr have one?

He comes across as a pretty smart fella to me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> You have to grow old, but growing up? Good luck with that, let me know how it works out for ya. #weneverleavetheplayground #fartsarealwaysfunny




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MadeMeSmile/comments/o6qd78


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jman, this baby can be had for the bargain price of $23.5k at that store.










The 36mm version goes for $19.5k

Oy!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman, this baby can be had for the bargain price of $23.5k at that store.
> 
> View attachment 15959073
> 
> ...


Those Two OP's are roughly in the same price range as a VC Overseas with black dial. Which would you choose (rhetorical question)? Good example of market value vs. intrinsic value? At the present time I consider my Rolex collection complete.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> And I tried on the Cartier Santos 🤮
> 
> Seriously what an ugly watch. How anyone would pay $10k for that is beyond me.


Yngstr


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Only one I've seen in the wild was on a huge, well muscled colleague and it suited him fantastically well.
> 
> He was definitely no dummy.
> 
> ...


Nra

I tried one on couple years ago.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman, this baby can be had for the bargain price of $23.5k at that store.
> 
> View attachment 15959073
> 
> ...


Shoot dsw has 1 for only 17k.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Those Two OP's are roughly in the same price range as a VC Overseas with black dial. Which would you choose (rhetorical question)? Good example of market value vs. intrinsic value? At the present time I consider my Rolex collection complete.


Unless an AD offers me something.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> It's the only thing without diamonds...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Thus


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Did you all see J-mod posting again?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Hopefully @Jason71 will come into this thread and let his friends on OoO know what he's doing now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> And I tried on the Cartier Santos
> 
> Seriously what an ugly watch. How anyone would pay $10k for that is beyond me.


Why did you try it on then? 

A lot of people seem to like them. To each his own.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman, this baby can be had for the bargain price of $23.5k at that store.
> 
> View attachment 15959073
> 
> ...


What great prices &#8230;
I should get one of each


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Only one I've seen in the wild was on a huge, well muscled colleague and it suited him fantastically well.
> 
> He was definitely no dummy.
> 
> ...


I have the Santos Galbee


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I have the Santos *Galbee*


Galbi?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> What great prices &#8230;
> I should get one of each


That's the plan.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I have the Santos Galbee
> View attachment 15959466


Well you are excused since you have one of every watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Well you are excused since you have one of every watch.


He needs to start a Swatch Collection thread


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> He needs to start a Swatch Collection thread


Probably short on Timex.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> He needs to start a Swatch Collection thread


i actually have three Swatch watches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Hopefully @Jason71 will come into this thread and let his friends on OoO know what he's doing now.


I see why you posted this now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Probably short on Timex.


and four Timex (I think).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i actually have three Swatch watches.


And Timex? Only chance I could have more.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> and four Timex (I think).


Dang ...even beat me there .

Scurfa?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Dang ...even beat me there .
> 
> Scurfa?


none of those. I think not sold here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> And Timex? Only chance I could have more.


I have this pair. Plus an indiglo and a perpetual calendar.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> none of those. I think not sold here.


Haha I win.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i actually have three Swatch watches.


godfrey

here's two. The third one (my first actually) is a skin swatch (his and hers with my ex-girlfriend, now wife).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Why did you try it on then?
> 
> A lot of people seem to like them. To each his own.


Thinking same thing. At one time I almost bought a Santos when I was on a HA cruise. Great looking watch that IMHO is well engineered as well.



















And here's my SLA043 with the blue second hand that he hates. Adds some pizzazz to the watch that I don't think is dainty or feminine at all.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I have this pair. Plus an indiglo and a perpetual calendar.
> View attachment 15959550


Last trip I wore a scout , didn't remove and it was great.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

manofrolex said:


> What great prices &#8230;
> I should get one of each


I think you should buy one of each. It's only money which going forward is going to be worth less and less. Much less and less given the current activity of the government money printing machines.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I see why you posted this now.


My mama didn't raise no stupid children.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I think you should buy one of each. It's only money which going forward is going to be worth less and less. Much less and less given the current activity of the government money printing machines.


Watchbreath, is that you?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Watchbreath, is that you?


I'm sort of a glass half empty guy today. Maybe because I've not yet eaten lunch. This is one of those days when I think BT is right and maybe I should move to Wyoming, Montana or Idaho.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dang. Water's still around 15C. To take a dive or not? Can't feel my toes after a few minutes, what's gonna happen to my other extremities!










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I'm sort of a glass half empty guy today. Maybe because I've not yet eaten lunch. This is one of those days when I think BT is right and maybe I should move to Wyoming, Montana or Idaho.


apparently everyone in USA thinks the same... was working on return to Montana next month and I gave up because everywhere booked! Chico Hot Springs NO vacancies for the whole month.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang. Water's still around 15C. To take a dive or not? Can't feel my toes after a few minutes, what's gonna happen to my other extremities!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I was wearing a dive watch so I did the proper thing, now worried that the old water will slow down my watch as the oils become less viscous 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I'm sort of a glass half empty guy today. Maybe because I've not yet eaten lunch. This is one of those days when I think BT is right and maybe I should move to Wyoming, Montana or Idaho.


Book me to Jeju and I'll work remote.

13 hours' difference but I think I can rest here in the daytime.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Book me to Jeju and I'll work remote.
> 
> 13 hours' difference but I think I can rest here in the daytime.
> 
> View attachment 15959649


I like the looks of it from the picture but exactly where is Jeju? Never heard of the place.

The thought I was attempting to express earlier is that I perceive many of us who live in big cities are increasingly feeling unsafe due to violent criminal behavior. Since opinions concerning the solution, including mine, are political, I won't go there.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman, this baby can be had for the bargain price of $23.5k at that store.
> 
> View attachment 15959073
> 
> ...


That's outrageous! I saw a Cermit at a grey dealer and they wanted $21k &#8230; maybe that was a "steal"&#8230;


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I like the looks of it from the picture but exactly where is Jeju? Never heard of the place.
> 
> The thought I was attempting to express earlier is that I perceive many of us who live in big cities are increasingly feeling unsafe due to violent criminal behavior. Since opinions concerning the solution, including mine, are political, I won't go there.


Small South Korean island --


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Last trip I wore a scout , didn't remove and it was great.
> View attachment 15959566


This today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Dang. Water's still around 15C. To take a dive or not? Can't feel my toes after a few minutes, what's gonna happen to my other extremities!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've got 11ºc 52ºF(resh).

Edit - it shrinks (that's my excuse anyway)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> We've got 11ºc 52ºF(resh).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoying some unsweetened oolong tea with aloe vera cubes!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Enjoying some unsweetened oolong tea with aloe vera cubes!


Is there such a thing as Oolong Island Tea? 🥳


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Is there such a thing as Oolong Island Tea?


Apparently, there is! Oolong Island Iced Tea Cocktail


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Book me to Jeju and I'll work remote.
> 
> 13 hours' difference but I think I can rest here in the daytime.
> 
> View attachment 15959649


Just so long as it's not Colorado.

'You can live anywhere but Colorado': Why many remote job postings are now actively excluding one state


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just so long as it's not Colorado.
> 
> 'You can live anywhere but Colorado': Why many remote job postings are now actively excluding one state


Good enough for them. Denver's used to be a great city.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Is there such a thing as OoOlong Island Tea? 🥳


Fify.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Fify.


?
I missed a trick there didn't I? ? Thanks for having my back ??


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just so long as it's not Colorado.
> 
> 'You can live anywhere but Colorado': Why many remote job postings are now actively excluding one state


Of course our salaries are publicly available as are taxes.

Guess Mr Trump won't be moving here anytime soon 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It was a great day to be doing this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It was a great day to be doing this.
> 
> View attachment 15959966


Gf.

Even our furry friend was chilling.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

There was a nice breeze out too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just so long as it's not Colorado.
> 
> 'You can live anywhere but Colorado': Why many remote job postings are now actively excluding one state


"A new Colorado law&#8230; requires companies with even a few employees in the state to disclose the expected salary or pay range for each open role they advertise, including remote positions,"

Honestly, it's about damned time. Had a coworker talk (and post on LinkedIn) about why hiding salaries isn't a helpful practice anymore. Negotiating starting salaries is worse than haggling over a car. All it does is give the employer a chance to pay you less than the other guy. Apparently I was getting paid _peanuts_ compared to what my position was worth, and I only found out because I got close enough to a few of my peers that we could discuss salaries. "They're paying you HOW little? And you're supporting a wife AND a cat? Dude, you're getting _robbed_..."

Over in the govt sphere (different from where I am in Contractville), everybody knows what everyone else makes, because it's right there in their position. Military, they basically wear it on their sleeve. Never was anybody's monetary worth in doubt - you earn your position, you get paid commensurately.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A big fan of this style...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A big fan of this style...
> 
> View attachment 15960054


Gf.

This looks pretty cool too but I'm afraid it will look very dated after a while.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Well you are excused since you have one of every watch.


LOL. I have wondered if he really has one example of every watch ever made. Would have been an experience to visit him in Philippines to see his extensive collection.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> He needs to start a Swatch Collection thread


Don't challenge him. Swatch watch collecting is a rabbit hole. My wife had a whole drawer full of them&#8230;.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> This looks pretty cool too but I'm afraid it will look very dated after a while.
> 
> View attachment 15960061


Saw something similar on a CICGC* episode with Matthew Broderick -- they called it the "Jenga building".

*Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Of course our salaries are publicly available as are taxes.
> 
> Guess *Mr* Trump won't be moving here anytime soon
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Former presidents are referred to as President or Former President ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Probably short on Timex.


He will probably have one


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> i actually have three Swatch watches.


There you go!

#nra


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> "A new Colorado law&#8230; requires companies with even a few employees in the state to disclose the expected salary or pay range for each open role they advertise, including remote positions,"
> 
> Honestly, it's about damned time. Had a coworker talk (and post on LinkedIn) about why hiding salaries isn't a helpful practice anymore. Negotiating starting salaries is worse than haggling over a car. All it does is give the employer a chance to pay you less than the other guy. Apparently I was getting paid _peanuts_ compared to what my position was worth, and I only found out because I got close enough to a few of my peers that we could discuss salaries. "They're paying you HOW little? And you're supporting a wife AND a cat? Dude, you're getting _robbed_..."
> 
> Over in the govt sphere (different from where I am in Contractville), everybody knows what everyone else makes, because it's right there in their position. Military, they basically wear it on their sleeve. Never was anybody's monetary worth in doubt - you earn your position, you get paid commensurately.


So post your annual income here. It's public.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is way cool.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> and four Timex (I think).


LOL

#challenge_accepted


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> none of those. I think not sold here.


You can get a scurfa of you reach out directly to Paul. He owns the scurfa brand and he hangs out in the affordable forum.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is way cool.
> 
> View attachment 15960065


You gonna get bored one of these days


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> You can get a scurfa of you reach out directly to Paul. He owns the scurfa brand and he hangs out in the affordable forum.


F74 also and maybe he ships to phillipines anyway


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> here's two. The third one (my first actually) is a skin swatch (his and hers with my ex-girlfriend, now wife).
> View attachment 15959563


That's a Philippine flag.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Thinking same thing. At one time I almost bought a Santos when I was on a HA cruise. Great looking watch that IMHO is well engineered as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you gotta excuse brother G as he has Baltic genes and large wrists. Everything is dainty to him. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Last trip I wore a scout , didn't remove and it was great.
> View attachment 15959566


Are you all comparing &#8230;..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Are you all comparing &#8230;..


Just saying my $30 timex scout is a hell of a watch.
If I was a billionaire, it would likely be THE watch.























Its sorta like a rescue 3 legged dog.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> So post your annual income here. It's public.


Used to be public, as an E6 living in DC with more than 12 years in and one dependent.

Contractor -- unmentionable for whatever reason. Finally cracked six figures, though (about 35% raise from the earlier gig).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Book me to Jeju and I'll work remote.
> 
> 13 hours' difference but I think I can rest here in the daytime.
> 
> View attachment 15959649


You can catch your own wild pigs there too!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's outrageous! I saw a Cermit at a grey dealer and they wanted $21k &#8230; maybe that was a "steal"&#8230;


It's a steal alright! They're stealing your money


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> You can catch your own wild pigs there too!


Shyt pigs!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> You gonna get bored one of these days


I'm taking the under on that.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Well I was wearing a dive watch so I did the proper thing, now worried that the* old *water will slow down my watch as the oils become less viscous
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Maybe you should have checked the age of the water before diving in?

I think it's similar to water resistance ratings as determined by WIS, so for 1 year old water, you should require at least 200 years age resistance...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm taking the under on that.


here to help you ...this is dirt. Not mrs BT cause not best land. Watermelons I think.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> "A new Colorado law&#8230; requires companies with even a few employees in the state to disclose the expected salary or pay range for each open role they advertise, including remote positions,"
> 
> Honestly, it's about damned time. Had a coworker talk (and post on LinkedIn) about why hiding salaries isn't a helpful practice anymore. Negotiating starting salaries is worse than haggling over a car. All it does is give the employer a chance to pay you less than the other guy. Apparently I was getting paid _peanuts_ compared to what my position was worth, and I only found out because I got close enough to a few of my peers that we could discuss salaries. "They're paying you HOW little? And you're supporting a wife AND a cat? Dude, you're getting _robbed_..."
> 
> Over in the govt sphere (different from where I am in Contractville), everybody knows what everyone else makes, because it's right there in their position. Military, they basically wear it on their sleeve. Never was anybody's monetary worth in doubt - you earn your position, you get paid commensurately.


Free market capitalism lol. Likewise, same thing here in Australia. Most government jobs would advertise position and pay scales for that position but not private sector companies. Yeah, I hate those jobs that hide pay scales because it starts out with an intent to go low from the start. It will be good enough if they just advertised a range or band that one may expect.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A big fan of this style...
> 
> View attachment 15960054


Me too. I like heritage classical style buildings.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> This looks pretty cool too but I'm afraid it will look very dated after a while.
> 
> View attachment 15960061


Architect must have derived inspiration from his son's Lego &#8230;


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is way cool.
> 
> View attachment 15960065


Wow. Mesmerising. I think I will be standing under the stairs ogling at the sights&#8230;


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> You gonna get bored one of these days


He is bored.

Why else is he out exploring every nook and cranny of NYC?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It was a great day to be doing this.
> 
> View attachment 15959966


New semi retirement gig for you?

You will need an aviator watch to go with it.

Preferably something with a logarithmic scale so you can calculate each jump on the fly.

Breitling is the answer.

Navitimer...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Even our furry friend was chilling.
> 
> View attachment 15959968


How do you know she's furry and not trimmed?

Pictures...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> He is bored.
> 
> Why else is he out exploring every nook and cranny of NYC?


every morning Mrs. BSF says get the f out?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> New semi retirement gig for you?
> 
> You will need an aviator watch to go with it.
> 
> ...


No, I honestly think he needs a Hamilton Khaki field watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> How do you know she's furry and not trimmed?
> 
> Pictures...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Say what?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> every morning Mrs. BSF says get the f out?


LOL. Sounds like what my mum would say.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> "A new Colorado law&#8230; requires companies with even a few employees in the state to disclose the expected salary or pay range for each open role they advertise, including remote positions,"
> 
> Honestly, it's about damned time. Had a coworker talk (and post on LinkedIn) about why hiding salaries isn't a helpful practice anymore. Negotiating starting salaries is worse than haggling over a car. All it does is give the employer a chance to pay you less than the other guy. Apparently I was getting paid _peanuts_ compared to what my position was worth, and I only found out because I got close enough to a few of my peers that we could discuss salaries. "They're paying you HOW little? And you're supporting a wife AND a cat? Dude, you're getting _robbed_..."
> 
> Over in the govt sphere (different from where I am in Contractville), everybody knows what everyone else makes, because it's right there in their position. Military, they basically wear it on their sleeve. Never was anybody's monetary worth in doubt - you earn your position, you get paid commensurately.


I agree.

Not providing an income range up front, at the very least, risks wasting a lot of time interviewing and qualifying candidates who (lacking negotiation skills), may negotiate themselves out of a job by overstating in the hope of higher income.

Even if they get someone at below the market rate, that's not a win if they subsequently find out and it affects their job satisfaction, they don't perform to their best and they don't stay.

My response to the "What do you want to earn?" interview question is always another question...

"What are you prepared to pay to get me?"

If they can't, or won't, answer, its a clear indicator of an organisation that doesn't value it's emoyees and time to look elsewhere...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> This looks pretty cool too but I'm afraid it will look very dated after a while.
> 
> View attachment 15960061


I'm wandering how practical a use of space are those little glass boxes sticking out?

I can't imagine any way other than aesthetic, but then again, I'm no architect, and I don't get paid to waste other people's money.

(Did I say that out loud? My apologies to any *good* architects out there...)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Even if they get someone at below the market rate, that's not a win if they subsequently find out and it affects their job satisfaction, they don't perform to their best *and they don't stay*.


That's half the reason I left that job. Not only was our contract up for bid that summer, but I got a call out of the blue with a much higher offer.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. I have wondered if he really has one example of every watch ever made. Would have been an experience to visit him in Philippines to see his extensive collection.


Take some comfortable walking shoes and a packed lunch, there's a lot of rooms in Casa Pongster to get through...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is way cool.
> 
> View attachment 15960065


Just dont be wearing a skirt/kilt and thong.

Or commando...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Not providing an income range up front, at the very least, risks wasting a lot of time interviewing and qualifying candidates who (lacking negotiation skills), may negotiate themselves out of a job by overstating in the hope of higher income.
> 
> ...


^ This!

Never speak first.

As an employer, I always ask "What do you want to earn?"

80% of people will gladly answer the question.

It does not mean that I will severely underpay people (because of the reasons you stated above), I often end up offering above what they want.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Just saying my $30 timex scout is a hell of a watch.
> If I was a billionaire, it would likely be THE watch.
> View attachment 15960068
> View attachment 15960071
> ...


Watch it.

You know all the watch company marketing gurus monitor this thread for ideas?

Next thread in public will be a complaint that Timex has given away Scout watches to billionaires to be ambassadors and instagram and Tic Toc the hell out of and as a result, demand has gone through the roof such that they are now unobtainable from AD's and grey market prices are massive multiples of MSRP.

The Gray dealers will be portrayed as scum and AD's will be accused of selling to them direct out the back door, or only selling to customers with purchase history.

(They will try to sell you slow moving blinged out Ironman models for the right to "get on the list")

Other threads will pop up complaining that Timex is a marketing driven company and their watches are over-valued and have no substance or quality...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Free market capitalism lol. Likewise, same thing here in Australia. Most government jobs would advertise position and pay scales for that position but not private sector companies. Yeah, I hate those jobs that hide pay scales because it starts out with an intent to go low from the start. It will be good enough if they just advertised a range or band that one may expect.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Wow. Mesmerising. I think I will be standing under the stairs ogling at the sights&#8230;


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> How do you know she's furry and not trimmed?
> 
> Pictures...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:

Sorry. Didn't realise you were talking about the ape...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> No, I honestly think he needs a Hamilton Khaki field watch.


No.

I think it's time for you to "Pong" this thread with some of your aviator watches...

Amiright?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. Sounds like what my mum would say.


Mrs B5 to kids...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> That's half the reason I left that job. Not only was our contract up for bid that summer, but I got a call out of the blue with a much higher offer.


I rest my case...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> ^ This!
> 
> Never speak first.
> 
> ...


Pay what they are worth to your business. If they want to accept great, if not bye.

too much BS these days IMO ..rant off


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Watch it.
> 
> You know all the watch company marketing gurus monitor this thread for ideas?
> 
> ...


good point ..maybe I better buy that back up one.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> ^ This!
> 
> Never speak first.
> 
> ...


If you are asking the question to actually qualify whether they are overqualified and in the right range, and will be satisfied and a keeper, then that's one of the few right reasons to do it.

Someone looking for a "filler" job while waiting for the next higher paying gig is also a bad investment for a company, but there are better questions to establish this as well.

Offering above ask shows you value them and is a great way to get employee commitment to the job right away.

I'm willing to bet you have low staff turnover and a lot of long termers...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's half the reason I left that job. Not only was our contract up for bid that summer, but I got a call out of the blue with *a much higher offer*.


Time to get that Rolex?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Take some comfortable walking shoes and a packed lunch, there's a lot of rooms in Casa Pongster to get through...


I thought he might have a golf buggy to take us around the grand hallways...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Just dont be wearing a skirt/kilt and thong.
> 
> Or commando...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh gawd, not BSF in commando!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Watch it.
> 
> You know all the watch company marketing gurus monitor this thread for ideas?
> 
> Next thread in public will be a complaint that Timex has given away Scout watches to billionaires to be ambassadors and instagram and Tic Toc the hell out of and as a result, demand has gone through the roof such that they are now unobtainable from AD's and grey market prices are massive multiples of MSRP.


You know what they say, the OoO is the *O*racle *o*f *O*'truths emanating from the internet. We know that YouTubers have been glossing over our thread and getting ideas for their content. Like how the Batgirl moniker escaped from these four walls into the outside world is anyone's guess.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Time to get that Rolex?


She said nope, not yet. (this was two years ago, too)

That gig lasted for maybe four months before someone above us killed it, and I was lucky to get picked up by another sub "down the hall" a few weeks later for the same (better) pay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Pay what they are worth to your business. If they want to accept great, if not bye.
> 
> too much BS these days IMO ..rant off


Of course, there are some with ideas of grandiose and full of themselves thinking they are the business Messiah walking the earth. Those aren't even worth the time taken to interview. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> ..
> *Someone looking for a "filler" job while waiting for the next higher paying gig* is also a bad investment for a company, but there are better questions to establish this as well.
> ..


LOL. Plenty of those in Australia. About 80% of job applicants that pass my desk have a collection of 10 month stints in jobs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> *She said nope*, not yet. (this was two years ago, too)
> 
> That gig lasted for maybe four months before someone above us killed it, and I was lucky to get picked up by another sub "down the hall" a few weeks later for the same (better) pay.


... and that's that. End of discussion. LOL.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Oh gawd, not BSF in commando!


Jenna may be impressed...

[Cue appropriate giggling gif from BSF library]

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Jenna may be impressed...
> 
> [Cue appropriate giggling gif from BSF library]
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Well, you gotta excuse brother G as he has Baltic genes and large wrists. Everything is dainty to him. LOL


Bro G is definitely a guy with strong opinions.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> You gonna get bored one of these days


I really don't see BSF as a guy who will ever get bored and will always come up with something to amuse himself.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> It's a steal alright! They're stealing your money


Yup. Which is why I walked right out (without any watches)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's outrageous! I saw a Cermit at a grey dealer and they wanted $21k &#8230; maybe that was a "steal"&#8230;


Sport struggles w this concept but I am sorry a 21k Cermit vs 20k VC come on folks ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> He is bored.
> 
> Why else is he out exploring every nook and cranny of NYC?


Three guesses.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> every morning Mrs. BSF says get the f out?


We have a winner!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Just dont be wearing a skirt/kilt and thong.
> 
> Or commando...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Saw another young lady with a very thin skirt walking in bright sunlight. Don't wear a black thong under such circumstances.

Unless you want to, of course.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Oh gawd, not BSF in commando!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> Sport struggles w this concept but I am sorry a 21k Cermit vs 20k VC come on folks ...


100% agree


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Jenna may be impressed...
> 
> [Cue appropriate giggling gif from BSF library]
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Here ya go.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bought a new wolf watch box. Really like the purple insert.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> ... and that's that. End of discussion. LOL.


It was kind of a bummer, too, because twice that year, I went to an AD to "kick some tires" and could legitimately say that I was looking for a good office watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Thinking same thing. At one time I almost bought a Santos when I was on a HA cruise. Great looking watch that IMHO is well engineered as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The case and finishing is sublime. The blue seconds hand makes it look less sophisticated. They should have just stuck with steel. And it is a little dainty for a diver and the fact that they want big money for a watch that comes without a steel bracelet is wrong.

I also need a proper pip with a triangle although I concede that the pip on your watch is historically significant and correct.

Wear it in good health.

PS The Cartier Santos is a cheesy throwback that should be launched into space.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

manofrolex said:


> Sport struggles w this concept but I am sorry a 21k Cermit vs 20k VC come on folks ...


On one hand, I get what he says, that once you have eyes for a certain thing, nothing else will substitute. (would I honestly buy an LFA instead of a 911? hell naw)

But,&#8230; hey, is anyone going to pay that much for a green Sub and treat it any rougher than a VCO? I doubt it. So why not get the nicer VC?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> On one hand, I get what he says, that once you have eyes for a certain thing, nothing else will substitute. (would I honestly buy an LFA instead of a 911? hell naw)
> 
> But,&#8230; hey, is anyone going to pay that much for a green Sub and treat it any rougher than a VCO? I doubt it. So why not get the nicer VC?


Question is would you buy an LFA vs an entry level 911 if they were the same price


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> The case and finishing is sublime. The blue seconds hand makes it look less sophisticated. They should have just stuck with steel. And it is a little dainty for a diver and the fact that they want big money for a watch that comes without a steel bracelet is wrong.
> 
> I also need a proper pip with a triangle although I concede that the pip on your watch is historically significant and correct.
> 
> ...











Cartier Santos: A Brief History — Rescapement.


Guides Cartier has revived the Santos in style. Here’s a look at the history of the “first men’s wristwatch.”




www.rescapement.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> That's a Philippine flag.


yup. Designed by one of our national artists for one of the major anniversaries of our independence day. I forgot which.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I really don't see BSF as a guy who will ever get bored and will always come up with something to amuse himself.


I find things to amuse myself everyday.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Sport struggles w this concept but I am sorry a 21k Cermit vs 20k VC come on folks ...


One must not forget that Sporty holds only one of two Man of Rolex members' black card.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw another young lady with a very thin skirt walking in bright sunlight. Don't wear a black thong under such circumstances.
> 
> Unless you want to, of course.


Geez. That's the idea. I used to have a sexy colleague (one of the admin staff) who would wear a pair of black G-strings under her white skirt or pants. She would have exploding breasts too. Once, she told my colleague that she likes sex in the morning instead of breakfast. We found it very hard to work.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> One must not forget that Sporty holds only one of two Man of Rolex members' black card.
> 
> View attachment 15960421


That's ok I can't read the darn time on the Daytona and the sub dials are illegible but it would be a good size for me


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yup. Designed by one of our national artists for one of the major anniversaries of our independence day. I forgot which.


I am sure that my wife had one of those Swatch watches. Pity she threw them all out when we moved as she got tired of those plastic watches and hadn't been collecting them since the early 2000s.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> That's ok I can't read the darn time on the Daytona and the sub dials are illegible but it would be a good size for me


One of the reasons I passed on the Daytona when my AD offered it to me. Now, I need to beg for one. LOL. Mrs Bear said that I was stupid and should just buy anything the AD offered.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Bought a new wolf watch box. Really like the purple insert.


All slots filled. That means it's now a one in, one out strategy going forwards?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

hey guys. Someone had asked what has been going on over a LONG hiatus. I've been busy at work with Covid crap for quite some time, but that has waxed and waned over the last 3-4 months. December was REALLY bad right around Christmas. I know there is some controversy with the vaccine, but they couldn't give it to me fast enough back mid-December. I would rather face the side-effects of the vaccine than a bad case of Covid. It was extremely depressing back in the winter. I would go intubate a Covid patient and then 2 days later they would arrest and die. Time and time again it happened. I know the perception is that most do well that get it (and I know that is the truth.....it's just not the side I was seeing) but some people do VERY BADLY. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why. It "seemed" to hit the minorities worse, but many elderly died across the board. Thin, obese, smokers, non-smokers........sometimes it didn't matter what their history might be.......they just died. I sunk into some rather bad depression. I would just dread going to work. I was kinda at my wits end and things started to take a turn for the better. At one point I was intubating 3-4 patients per shift and on average 1 would die per day.......sometimes more. Seems like March was a better month. Things are way better now. Covid seems to be gone for the last month.

I hope to be spending more time here. It is like we are living in a clown world now, but I guess I'm along for the ride. Rolex demand has about priced me out, but I did get my 18 year old son a blue dial 116400 for his graduation from high school this last month. That's all I've done as of late.

The corvettes have kept me busy.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> hey guys. Someone had asked what has been going on over a LONG hiatus. I've been busy at work with Covid crap for quite some time, but that has waxed and waned over the last 3-4 months. December was REALLY bad right around Christmas. I know there is some controversy with the vaccine, but they couldn't give it to me fast enough back mid-December. I would rather face the side-effects of the vaccine than a bad case of Covid. It was extremely depressing back in the winter. I would go intubate a Covid patient and then 2 days later they would arrest and die. Time and time again it happened. I know the perception is that most do well that get it (and I know that is the truth.....it's just not the side I was seeing) but some people do VERY BADLY. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why. It "seemed" to hit the minorities worse, but many elderly died across the board. Thin, obese, smokers, non-smokers........sometimes it didn't matter what their history might be.......they just died. I sunk into some rather bad depression. I would just dread going to work. I was kinda at my wits end and things started to take a turn for the better. At one point I was intubating 3-4 patients per shift and on average 1 would die per day.......sometimes more. Seems like March was a better month. Things are way better now. Covid seems to be gone for the last month.
> 
> I hope to be spending more time here. It is like we are living in a clown world now, but I guess I'm along for the ride. Rolex demand has about priced me out, but I did get my 18 year old son a blue dial 116400 for his graduation from high school this last month. That's all I've done as of late.
> 
> The corvettes have kept me busy.


Glad to hear from you bro. Was wondering if you were still kicking or not.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day Jase,
Glad to see you are getting some good light to walk back in to.
Well done to your son mate.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> I am sure that my wife had one of those Swatch watches. Pity she threw them all out when we moved as she got tired of those plastic watches and hadn't been collecting them since the early 2000s.


your wife is from the Philippines?

i got my Philippine flag swatch (designed by artist BenCab) to pair with my wife's swatch called Sabel (also designed by BenCab).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> hey guys. Someone had asked what has been going on over a LONG hiatus.


Good to see you back here Jason. Meanwhile, take care and stay safe.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> hey guys. Someone had asked what has been going on over a LONG hiatus. I've been busy at work with Covid crap for quite some time, but that has waxed and waned over the last 3-4 months. December was REALLY bad right around Christmas. I know there is some controversy with the vaccine, but they couldn't give it to me fast enough back mid-December. I would rather face the side-effects of the vaccine than a bad case of Covid. It was extremely depressing back in the winter. I would go intubate a Covid patient and then 2 days later they would arrest and die. Time and time again it happened. I know the perception is that most do well that get it (and I know that is the truth.....it's just not the side I was seeing) but some people do VERY BADLY. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why. It "seemed" to hit the minorities worse, but many elderly died across the board. Thin, obese, smokers, non-smokers........sometimes it didn't matter what their history might be.......they just died. I sunk into some rather bad depression. I would just dread going to work. I was kinda at my wits end and things started to take a turn for the better. At one point I was intubating 3-4 patients per shift and on average 1 would die per day.......sometimes more. Seems like March was a better month. Things are way better now. Covid seems to be gone for the last month.
> 
> I hope to be spending more time here. It is like we are living in a clown world now, but I guess I'm along for the ride. Rolex demand has about priced me out, but I did get my 18 year old son a blue dial 116400 for his graduation from high school this last month. That's all I've done as of late.
> 
> The corvettes have kept me busy.


Don't doubt you have been through a lot . Glad to hear you are doing much better now and able to let some of the steam out . Hang in there , go on that nice boat of yours and chill with the fam &#8230;.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Good to see you back here Jason. Meanwhile, take care and stay safe.


x2 Good to have you back.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> your wife is from the Philippines?
> 
> i got my Philippine flag swatch (designed by artist BenCab) to pair with my wife's swatch called Sabel (also designed by BenCab).


No, she just collects Swatch watches and she had so many at one stage that it was dizzying. LOL.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> Question is would you buy an LFA vs an entry level 911 if they were the same price


I actually would take the LFA; it's one of my absolute favorite cars and I was smitten when I was able to be a passenger in one (sadly, didn't have the opportunity to drive).

That being said, and I know I'm going off on a tangent and my answer isn't necessarily connected to the main question about watches, I don't think the 911 and LFA are apples-to-apples.

I feel like the 911 could be a daily driver, while the LFA would almost have to be at least a second or third car; I don't think it could be someone's only car.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually would take the LFA; ..... I feel like the 911 could be a daily driver,


Okay. I could buy a Toyota and a Volkswagen and pretend it's a LFA and a 911.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually would take the LFA; it's one of my absolute favorite cars and I was smitten when I was able to be a passenger in one (sadly, didn't have the opportunity to drive).
> 
> That being said, and I know I'm going off on a tangent and my answer isn't necessarily connected to the main question about watches, I don't think the 911 and LFA are apples-to-apples.
> 
> I feel like the 911 could be a daily driver, while the LFA would almost have to be at least a second or third car; I don't think it could be someone's only car.


And the exact same applies to the VC vs the Rolex
The VC isn't a daily it is your 3rd 4th watch &#8230;


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> And the exact same applies to the VC vs the Rolex
> The VC isn't a daily it is your 3rd 4th watch &#8230;


Also very true!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw another young lady with a very thin skirt walking in bright sunlight. Don't wear a black thong under such circumstances.
> 
> Unless you want to, of course.


You didn't politely ask her if you could take her picture?

You're slipping...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15960339


That's the one.

That is beyond cute BTW...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Geez. That's the idea. I used to have a sexy colleague (one of the admin staff) who would wear a *pair* of black G-strings under her white skirt or pants. She would have exploding breasts too. Once, she told my colleague that she likes sex in the morning instead of breakfast. We found it very hard to work.


One didnt provide enough coverage?

I'm guessing you had a *lot* of admin issues to resolve...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Okay. I could buy a Toyota and a Volkswagen and pretend it's a LFA and a 911.


the Toyota could identify as a LFA and the VW could identify as a 911. fixed it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> One didnt provide enough coverage?
> 
> I'm guessing you had a *lot* of admin issues to resolve...


LOL mate..... A *pair* of pants, a *pair* of under-pants, hence....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm guessing you had a *lot* of admin issues to resolve...


Did I also tell you that she had to walk past my desk each time she went to the photo-copier / printer? Sure was hard work.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> hey guys. Someone had asked what has been going on over a LONG hiatus. I've been busy at work with Covid crap for quite some time, but that has waxed and waned over the last 3-4 months. December was REALLY bad right around Christmas. I know there is some controversy with the vaccine, but they couldn't give it to me fast enough back mid-December. I would rather face the side-effects of the vaccine than a bad case of Covid. It was extremely depressing back in the winter. I would go intubate a Covid patient and then 2 days later they would arrest and die. Time and time again it happened. I know the perception is that most do well that get it (and I know that is the truth.....it's just not the side I was seeing) but some people do VERY BADLY. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why. It "seemed" to hit the minorities worse, but many elderly died across the board. Thin, obese, smokers, non-smokers........sometimes it didn't matter what their history might be.......they just died. I sunk into some rather bad depression. I would just dread going to work. I was kinda at my wits end and things started to take a turn for the better. At one point I was intubating 3-4 patients per shift and on average 1 would die per day.......sometimes more. Seems like March was a better month. Things are way better now. Covid seems to be gone for the last month.
> 
> I hope to be spending more time here. It is like we are living in a clown world now, but I guess I'm along for the ride. Rolex demand has about priced me out, but I did get my 18 year old son a blue dial 116400 for his graduation from high school this last month. That's all I've done as of late.
> 
> The corvettes have kept me busy.


Liked because you are back and appear to have turned a corner from all the horrors of Covid and escape from depression. (Which can be no less horrible)

You should be proud of the important role you played in fighting this insidious disease, and don't ever let anybody ever say otherwise.

Glad to see the 'Vettes aren't being ignored, and congratulations on your boys graduation and his new parentally encouraged obsession...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey @Black5 this is for you my friend. Just launched, Watches of Switzerland.









Aquaracer Collection Collection - Watches of Switzerland


The ultimate sports watch for divers and the aquatic world.




www.watchswiss.com


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Did I also tell you that she had to walk past my desk each time she went to the photo-copier / printer? Sure was hard work.


Send her a lot of print jobs did you?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Hey @Black5 this is for you my friend. Just launched, Watches of Switzerland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.

Not a fan of divers in general, and the Aquaracer does nothing for me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Send her a lot of print jobs did you?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Part of the plan. She knew what all the old pervs were doing and she relishes the attention.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> LOL mate..... A *pair* of pants, a *pair* of under-pants, hence....


Not necessarily...

Of all the grammar concepts we have, "plural" seems to be one of the most straightforward. You got one thing? It's singular. Got more than one thing? It's plural. But alas, language is always less straightforward than we expect. The way we conceptualize something - as one thing or many things - doesn't always match up with the way our word for it behaves. There are some nouns that only have a plural form, regardless of how we think of them. They are known as pluralia tantum, Latin for "plural only."

PANTS: In the rarefied world of fashion reporting, you may see "pant" show up as a singular noun ("a floral pant is a must-have for spring"), but for the rest of us, "pants" is strictly plural. The tendency toward plural forms for clothing that provides separate enclosures for the two legs is strong: shorts, jeans, bloomers, tights, leggings, trousers, chaps, etc. The tendency for new such words to be coined with plurality is also strong: bell bottoms, skinnies, capris. We even say things like, "Levis are popular," even though the brand name is actually not plural, but possessive - "Levi's."

PANTIES :The word "underwear" is a mass noun that takes singular agreement ("your underwear is showing") but there are a cluster of pluralia tantum underwear words. In addition to panties, we have drawers, boxers, briefs, and tighty whities. Interestingly, *the thong is singular* (perhaps because leg enclosure has little to do with it?), and so is the bra (though it shares the shape characteristics of glasses and goggles which are pluralia tantum)...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Part of the plan. She knew what all the old pervs were doing and she relishes the attention.


As long as everyone is on board and along for the ride, no harm, no foul...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> All slots filled. That means it's now a one in, one out strategy going forwards?


Bingo


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Not necessarily...
> 
> Of all the grammar concepts we have, "plural" seems to be one of the most straightforward. You got one thing? It's singular. Got more than one thing? It's plural. But alas, language is always less straightforward than we expect. The way we conceptualize something - as one thing or many things - doesn't always match up with the way our word for it behaves. There are some nouns that only have a plural form, regardless of how we think of them. They are known as pluralia tantum, Latin for "plural only."
> 
> ...


Okay. Don't get your panties in a knot.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Bingo


Good on you mate. I need to instil some discipline in myself. Can't get to that stage but I certainly don't want to be needing a warehouse to store my watches, ala Pongster.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Good on you mate. I need to instil some discipline in myself. Can't get to that stage but I certainly don't want to be needing a warehouse to store my watches, ala Pongster.


I never wear my SKX009j and may sell it to buy this:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> hey guys. Someone had asked what has been going on over a LONG hiatus. I've been busy at work with Covid crap for quite some time, but that has waxed and waned over the last 3-4 months. December was REALLY bad right around Christmas. I know there is some controversy with the vaccine, but they couldn't give it to me fast enough back mid-December. I would rather face the side-effects of the vaccine than a bad case of Covid. It was extremely depressing back in the winter. I would go intubate a Covid patient and then 2 days later they would arrest and die. Time and time again it happened. I know the perception is that most do well that get it (and I know that is the truth.....it's just not the side I was seeing) but some people do VERY BADLY. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why. It "seemed" to hit the minorities worse, but many elderly died across the board. Thin, obese, smokers, non-smokers........sometimes it didn't matter what their history might be.......they just died. I sunk into some rather bad depression. I would just dread going to work. I was kinda at my wits end and things started to take a turn for the better. At one point I was intubating 3-4 patients per shift and on average 1 would die per day.......sometimes more. Seems like March was a better month. Things are way better now. Covid seems to be gone for the last month. ]


Welcome back to the OoO madhouse. I can definitely relate to what you just posted as both my wife and I developed COVID19 over the Christmas holidays. My wife, who is 40 days older than I am, had virtually no symptoms, but I completely lost my appetite by the second week in January, thought I could outlast my symptoms but was admitted to the hospital on January 13th in respiratory failure with COVID and bacterial pneumonia.

At the time of my admission I was offered the ventilator but politely declined. I was placed on oxygen, IV steroids, antibiotics, Remdesivir and several other drugs. I was also given a Hudson RCI and told to use it at least hourly while I was awake.

Ten days later I was transferred to a rehabilitation inpatient unit where I spent another 11 days but off oxygen by the time I left the unit.

At home I used a walker for 3-4 weeks and then a cane. I think what helped me turn the corner was walking outside which I continue to do, at least one mile per day.

Strangely enough I think I'm now in better shape than I was pre-COVID. Other than walking I think the Hudson RCI helped me recover as I can now routinely hit the 5000 ml inspired volume each time. My biggest concerns were my lungs and stamina, both of which have returned.

Anyhow I'm glad you're doing well and thanks so much for what you did for COVID19 patients like me!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> hey guys. Someone had asked what has been going on over a LONG hiatus. I've been busy at work with Covid crap for quite some time, but that has waxed and waned over the last 3-4 months. December was REALLY bad right around Christmas. I know there is some controversy with the vaccine, but they couldn't give it to me fast enough back mid-December. I would rather face the side-effects of the vaccine than a bad case of Covid. It was extremely depressing back in the winter. I would go intubate a Covid patient and then 2 days later they would arrest and die. Time and time again it happened. I know the perception is that most do well that get it (and I know that is the truth.....it's just not the side I was seeing) but some people do VERY BADLY. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why. It "seemed" to hit the minorities worse, but many elderly died across the board. Thin, obese, smokers, non-smokers........sometimes it didn't matter what their history might be.......they just died. I sunk into some rather bad depression. I would just dread going to work. I was kinda at my wits end and things started to take a turn for the better. At one point I was intubating 3-4 patients per shift and on average 1 would die per day.......sometimes more. Seems like March was a better month. Things are way better now. Covid seems to be gone for the last month.
> 
> I hope to be spending more time here. It is like we are living in a clown world now, but I guess I'm along for the ride. Rolex demand has about priced me out, but I did get my 18 year old son a blue dial 116400 for his graduation from high school this last month. That's all I've done as of late.
> 
> The corvettes have kept me busy.


You're a legend, Jason. Take care and all the best for the rest of the year.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I never wear my SKX009j and may sell it to buy this:


LOL. I have been researching the Hamilton Khaki Field watch of late.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. I have been researching the Hamilton Khaki Field watch of late.


I tried on the Khaki King which comes in at 40mm when I last went to NYC in 2019 and it was the most comfortable watch I've tried in a long time.

The other classic Khaki Field automatic is either too small at 38mm or too large at 42mm. The 40mm King version is the goldilocks of the range and just right.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I tried on the Khaki King which comes in at 40mm when I last went to NYC in 2019 and it was the most comfortable watch I've tried in a long time.
> 
> The other classic Khaki Field automatic is either too small at 38mm or too large at 42mm. The 40mm King version is the goldilocks of the range and just right.


Still like Hamilton but I just sold mine (think 5th one) because it got 0 wrist time.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Bought a new wolf watch box. Really like the purple insert.


Perfect! Wolf Windsor. Don't get the 15 slot though. It's nothing but trouble. Trust me.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Still like Hamilton but I just sold mine (think 5th one) because it got 0 wrist time.


Which ones did you have? I nearly bought one about a year ago but @Panerol Forte talked me of it and said I'd never wear it because I'd always be reaching for my black divers before it. Now I also have the Speedmaster which is a watch that simply will
never be sold and a grail piece as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Which ones did you have? I nearly bought one about a year ago but @Panerol Forte talked me of it and said I'd never wear it because I'd always be reaching for my black divers before it. Now I also have the Speedmaster which is a watch that simply will
> never be sold and a grail piece as far as I'm concerned.










40mm field Khaki h70595593

Love it just always have something else I wear


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Gf have had bout 5 just like that and few other iterations









Dumb I know...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The hardest thing to acquire related to travel in USA???
*
A f...ing rental car*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> The hardest thing to acquire related to travel in USA???
> 
> *A f...ing rental car*


gf

never thought i would see the day the airport I chose was so I could get a rental car.

I know compared to all the other stuff... minor... but the prices and availability are through the roof

Course best news of the day was Jason posting.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Still like Hamilton but I just sold mine (think 5th one) because it got 0 wrist time.


That's what is preventing me from buying another watch. Mrs Bear said I got too many and wouldn't wear them all. I think she is right as there are some which are never worn. Those need to be sold - need to learn from brother G.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Which ones did you have? I nearly bought one about a year ago but @Panerol Forte talked me of it and said I'd never wear it because I'd always be reaching for my black divers before it. Now I also have the Speedmaster which is a watch that simply will
> never be sold and a grail piece as far as I'm concerned.


He's right&#8230;.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> The hardest thing to acquire related to travel in USA???
> *
> A f...ing rental car*


LOL. The last time I couldn't get a rental car, I didn't travel.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Course best news of the day was Jason posting.


+1. Was so happy that Jason posted that I wet myself


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Okay. Don't get your panties in a knot.


Or my thong in a twist...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Good on you mate. I need to instil some discipline in myself. Can't get to that stage but I certainly don't want to be needing a warehouse to store my watches, ala Pongster.


@Pongster 's watchbox..










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

vacherOoOn


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> vacherOoOn
> View attachment 15960832


I 
Don't 
Like
Brown.

That colour strangely works on that watch however...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> You can get a scurfa of you reach out directly to Paul. He owns the scurfa brand and he hangs out in the affordable forum.


Just order through https://www.scurfawatches.com/


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Just saying my $30 timex scout is a hell of a watch.
> If I was a billionaire, it would likely be THE watch.
> View attachment 15960068
> View attachment 15960071
> ...


I have a new Timex incoming from the US of A 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Black5 said:


> How do you know she's furry and not trimmed?
> 
> Pictures...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BundyBear said:


>


That a euphemism? "Honey, you wanna 'make-me-feel-special' tonight?" ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Just order through https://www.scurfawatches.com/


thanks bros. Decided to cut down on watch spending. So i will have to miss Scurfa. Like Zelos, Sinn, Monta and so many other wonderful brands out there.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> All slots filled. That means it's now a one in, one out strategy going forwards?


TWSS


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually would take the LFA; it's one of my absolute favorite cars and I was smitten when I was able to be a passenger in one (sadly, didn't have the opportunity to drive).
> 
> That being said, and I know I'm going off on a tangent and my answer isn't necessarily connected to the main question about watches, I don't think the 911 and LFA are apples-to-apples.
> 
> I feel like the 911 could be a daily driver, while the LFA would almost have to be at least a second or third car; I don't think it could be someone's only car.


I believe instead of comparing the 911 to a LFA it should be compared to the LC. Base 911 to a LC as a daily car would be a hard decision.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I
> Don't
> Like
> Brown.
> ...


agreed. Doesnt look like sh1t.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> thanks bros. Decided to cut down on watch spending. So i will have to miss Scurfa. Like Zelos, Sinn, Monta and so many other wonderful brands out there.


Godfrey

now that i think about it, i also dont have -

Oris
Damasko
Ball
Hublot
Fortis
Doxa
Laco
Fredrique Constant
Muhle
Hermes
Louis Vuitton
Tissot

and am sure a lot of other brands


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> now that i think about it, i also dont have -
> 
> ...


Oh, you will need a pair of Balls. Made of 904L steel. Very good. 

Sorry, couldn't help myself. LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Oh, you will need a pair of Balls. Made of 904L steel. Very good.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself. LOL.


well, i have to reiterate. I have no Balls.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Not necessarily...
> 
> Of all the grammar concepts we have, "plural" seems to be one of the most straightforward. You got one thing? It's singular. Got more than one thing? It's plural. But alas, language is always less straightforward than we expect. The way we conceptualize something - as one thing or many things - doesn't always match up with the way our word for it behaves. There are some nouns that only have a plural form, regardless of how we think of them. They are known as pluralia tantum, Latin for "plural only."
> 
> ...


You can learn anything in this thread.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> hey guys. Someone had asked what has been going on over a LONG hiatus. I've been busy at work with Covid crap for quite some time, but that has waxed and waned over the last 3-4 months. December was REALLY bad right around Christmas. I know there is some controversy with the vaccine, but they couldn't give it to me fast enough back mid-December. I would rather face the side-effects of the vaccine than a bad case of Covid. It was extremely depressing back in the winter. I would go intubate a Covid patient and then 2 days later they would arrest and die. Time and time again it happened. I know the perception is that most do well that get it (and I know that is the truth.....it's just not the side I was seeing) but some people do VERY BADLY. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why. It "seemed" to hit the minorities worse, but many elderly died across the board. Thin, obese, smokers, non-smokers........sometimes it didn't matter what their history might be.......they just died. I sunk into some rather bad depression. I would just dread going to work. I was kinda at my wits end and things started to take a turn for the better. At one point I was intubating 3-4 patients per shift and on average 1 would die per day.......sometimes more. Seems like March was a better month. Things are way better now. Covid seems to be gone for the last month.
> 
> I hope to be spending more time here. It is like we are living in a clown world now, but I guess I'm along for the ride. Rolex demand has about priced me out, but I did get my 18 year old son a blue dial 116400 for his graduation from high school this last month. That's all I've done as of late.
> 
> The corvettes have kept me busy.


So glad to see you here. Sounds like you went through a lot helping everyone, so thank you for your service.

Very nice cool ride, btw!

Now don't be a stranger!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I tried on the Khaki King which comes in at 40mm when I last went to NYC in 2019 and it was the most comfortable watch I've tried in a long time.
> 
> The other classic Khaki Field automatic is either too small at 38mm or too large at 42mm. The 40mm King version is the goldilocks of the range and just right.


That looks like a winner!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> @Pongster 's watchbox..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always imagined it looked like this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I was at Watches of Switzerland yesterday.










They had a separate wing for Rolex. Display cases had 81 slots for watches. Only _four_ were being used! (All Lady DJs.) Let that sink in: four out of 81. OMG.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was at Watches of Switzerland yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 15961029
> 
> ...


Gf.

They had lots of GS tho.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Other sighting at that mall...

Class trip to check out the latest Santos.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

An art gallery in that mall.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> They had lots of GS tho.
> 
> View attachment 15961056


Gf.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> ... and that's that. End of discussion. LOL.


Mrs BS is Korean if I'm not mistaken. But there's a North and South like in the good old US of A.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw another young lady with a very thin skirt walking in bright sunlight. Don't wear a black thong under such circumstances.
> 
> Unless you want to, of course.


Thanks for the advice but let's keep it to ourselves.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 15960339


Looks like my wife after my cold swim yesterday.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was at Watches of Switzerland yesterday.
> 
> They had a separate wing for Rolex. Display cases had 81 slots for watches. Only _four_ were being used! (All Lady DJs.) Let that sink in: four out of 81. OMG.


It's a good sign. All sold out.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Bought a new wolf watch box. Really like the purple insert.


Is that the OEM strap on your Speedy?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bldgs galore yesterday.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

An a non-bldg.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> PS The Cartier Santos is a cheesy throwback that should be launched into space.


Let's start a thread to convince NASA to choose the Santos and the Mars watch!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> On one hand, I get what he says, that once you have eyes for a certain thing, nothing else will substitute. (would I honestly buy an LFA instead of a 911? hell naw)
> 
> But,&#8230; hey, is anyone going to pay that much for a green Sub and treat it any rougher than a VCO? I doubt it. So why not get the nicer VC?


Difference as I see it is the Sub is a tool watch and should worn as such, the VC is more a toolish dress watch.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Geez. That's the idea. I used to have a sexy colleague (one of the admin staff) who would wear a pair of black G-strings under her white skirt or pants. She would have exploding breasts too. Once, she told my colleague that she likes sex in the morning instead of breakfast. We found it very hard to work.


Sex before coffee. Is that even possible? 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is that the OEM strap on your Speedy?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No, it hasn't arrived yet. That's a leather strap from watchgecko.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sex before coffee. Is that even possible?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


with an office colleague.

everything is possible.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sex before coffee. Is that even possible?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Well, she could get all the protein shake she needed&#8230;..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> with an office colleague.
> 
> everything is possible.


I have only twice encountered colleagues banging each other in my thirty plus years working career.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> I have only twice encountered colleagues banging each other in my thirty plus years working career.


so it became a threesome?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I've always imagined it looked like this.
> 
> View attachment 15961009


Of course, the inside is always much bigger than what it looks like from the outside.

Surely Jenna told you about that...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> hey guys. Someone had asked what has been going on over a LONG hiatus. I've been busy at work with Covid crap for quite some time, but that has waxed and waned over the last 3-4 months. December was REALLY bad right around Christmas. I know there is some controversy with the vaccine, but they couldn't give it to me fast enough back mid-December. I would rather face the side-effects of the vaccine than a bad case of Covid. It was extremely depressing back in the winter. I would go intubate a Covid patient and then 2 days later they would arrest and die. Time and time again it happened. I know the perception is that most do well that get it (and I know that is the truth.....it's just not the side I was seeing) but some people do VERY BADLY. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why. It "seemed" to hit the minorities worse, but many elderly died across the board. Thin, obese, smokers, non-smokers........sometimes it didn't matter what their history might be.......they just died. I sunk into some rather bad depression. I would just dread going to work. I was kinda at my wits end and things started to take a turn for the better. At one point I was intubating 3-4 patients per shift and on average 1 would die per day.......sometimes more. Seems like March was a better month. Things are way better now. Covid seems to be gone for the last month.
> 
> I hope to be spending more time here. It is like we are living in a clown world now, but I guess I'm along for the ride. Rolex demand has about priced me out, but I did get my 18 year old son a blue dial 116400 for his graduation from high school this last month. That's all I've done as of late.
> 
> The corvettes have kept me busy.


Great that you are back and most of not all of the Covid work is behind you. Although the price you've paid is less than many others, I hope you don't have any long-lasting effects from this past year.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was at Watches of Switzerland yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 15961029
> 
> ...


Where's the line?
Why aren't there people in sleeping bags and tents camped outside waiting for the doors to open so they can snap up those Lady DJ's? (A La Apple product releases)
I don't see a line...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> They had lots of GS tho.
> 
> View attachment 15961056


Grand *Seiko*?

At Watches of *Switzerland*?

Let *that* sink in...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Other sighting at that mall...
> 
> Class trip to check out the latest Santos.
> 
> View attachment 15961058


At last, you found the line...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> An art gallery in that mall.
> 
> View attachment 15961059
> 
> ...












[looks in waste basket to see what can be glued on a wall...]

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Geez. That's the idea. I used to have a sexy colleague (one of the admin staff) who would wear a pair of black G-strings under her white skirt or pants. She would have exploding breasts too. Once, she told my colleague that she likes sex in the morning instead of breakfast. We found it very hard to work.


Always hungry from no breakfast???


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> I have only twice encountered colleagues banging each other in my thirty plus years working career.


Was your response:

a) Can I join?
b) Ewww. I have to use that stapler tomorrow.
c) Move a little to the left please, where the lighting is better, so I can get a better video.
d) All of the above...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> All slots filled. That means it's now a one in, one out strategy going forwards?





Snaggletooth said:


> TWSS


That is SUCH a dirty visual


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Send her a lot of print jobs did you?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Ahh, the good old days...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> An art gallery in that mall.
> 
> View attachment 15961060


Let me guess. It's entitled, I got the call or Incoming!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> so it became a threesome?


LOL. Wasn't what I meant.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually would take the LFA; it's one of my absolute favorite cars and I was smitten when I was able to be a passenger in one (sadly, didn't have the opportunity to drive).
> 
> That being said, and I know I'm going off on a tangent and my answer isn't necessarily connected to the main question about watches, *I don't think the 911 and LFA are apples-to-apples.*
> 
> I feel like the 911 could be a daily driver, while the LFA would almost have to be at least a second or third car; I don't think it could be someone's only car.


Right, they're definitely not the same character of car. And honestly, I didn't even look up prices for the LFA until just now, and I didn't take into account that it's way over twice as much as an optioned-the-fawk-out 911 turbo cabrio.

If they were either the same price, or if price just didn't matter to me, I'd still want a 911 first as I also buy into the "daily driver supercar" thing. The LFA I can't imagine taking down I-295 in morning rush hour. "Faster in ideal situations" isn't as interesting to me as "great to drive in almost any situation".


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> That is SUCH a dirty visual


Yeah, we were exchanging notes on what we saw


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I never wear my SKX009j and may sell it to buy this:


Friend of mine had one of these and it took on water one day in a rainstorm. He and his wife pushed Torneau to cover the damage under warranty, and he said it was like pulling teeth.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> thanks bros. *Decided to cut down on watch spending.* So i will have to miss Scurfa. Like Zelos, Sinn, Monta and so many other wonderful brands out there.


Now???

It's like a guy who'd been dining at a nice buffet every weekend for twenty years and then says, "Yeah, I'll just microwave a pizza at home instead..."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I believe instead of comparing the 911 to a LFA it should be compared to the LC. Base 911 to a LC as a daily car would be a hard decision.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah, that's a much better (more direct) comparison. TBH, logic might tell me to go for the LC, but I imagine that I'd wish I'd spent the money on the 911 instead. That kind of opportunity doesn't come around often for people like me and I don't want to daydream about a different car than the one I'd bought.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was at Watches of Switzerland yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 15961029
> 
> ...


Like this?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Of all the grammar concepts we have, "plural" seems to be one of the most straightforward. You got one thing? It's singular. Got more than one thing? It's plural. But alas, language is always less straightforward than we expect. The way we conceptualize something - as one thing or many things - doesn't always match up with the way our word for it behaves. There are some nouns that only have a plural form, regardless of how we think of them. They are known as pluralia tantum, Latin for "plural only."


It's been interesting for me to help MrsBS with her English grammar.

With plurals, a pretty consistent rule (other than your examples.. lol!) is that there's either an article or an "s", but not both:
"I'll buy *a* book."
"I'll buy book*s*."

And I never noticed this until I started explaining articles to her. Korean doesn't have articles, or at least doesn't use them in the same way that English does, so she didn't learn the habit of how and when to use them.

She would add articles by default when they're not needed, so she'd also say, "I'm going to the Lotte," which is like "I'm going to the grocery store." But proper place names, like store names, don't use articles even though they're singular.

Stupid complicated, this English is.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> At last, you found the line...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Looks shorter than the Apple Store line.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Of course, the inside is always much bigger than what it looks like from the outside.
> 
> Surely Jenna told you about that...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


"If I can find my car keys we can DRIVE outta here!"


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> hey guys. Someone had asked what has been going on over a LONG hiatus. I've been busy at work with Covid crap for quite some time, but that has waxed and waned over the last 3-4 months. December was REALLY bad right around Christmas. I know there is some controversy with the vaccine, but they couldn't give it to me fast enough back mid-December. I would rather face the side-effects of the vaccine than a bad case of Covid. It was extremely depressing back in the winter. I would go intubate a Covid patient and then 2 days later they would arrest and die. Time and time again it happened. I know the perception is that most do well that get it (and I know that is the truth.....it's just not the side I was seeing) but some people do VERY BADLY. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why. It "seemed" to hit the minorities worse, but many elderly died across the board. Thin, obese, smokers, non-smokers........sometimes it didn't matter what their history might be.......they just died. I sunk into some rather bad depression. I would just dread going to work. I was kinda at my wits end and things started to take a turn for the better. At one point I was intubating 3-4 patients per shift and on average 1 would die per day.......sometimes more. Seems like March was a better month. Things are way better now. Covid seems to be gone for the last month.
> 
> I hope to be spending more time here. It is like we are living in a clown world now, but I guess I'm along for the ride. Rolex demand has about priced me out, but I did get my 18 year old son a blue dial 116400 for his graduation from high school this last month. That's all I've done as of late.
> 
> The corvettes have kept me busy.


Welcome back, JMod!

Sorry to hear about everything you went through during the pandemic, but society is (should be) very grateful for everything you did/ are doing!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I have a new Timex incoming from the US of A 🤗


Hints?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was at Watches of Switzerland yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 15961029
> 
> ...


Liked not for the lack of watches, but for the photo and my empathy (is that the right word&#8230;?)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ccause no one wants them.


BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> They had lots of GS tho.
> 
> View attachment 15961056


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Hints?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15961713


Hmmm didn't see on timex.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Hmmm didn't see on timex.com


Was available over here on Amazon for a while, but I procrastinated too long and they sold out. Found it recently over on Amazon in the US and ordered. Something about orange and grey colour-ways for me 😍


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Lazy choice


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15961800


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Welcome back to the OoO madhouse. I can definitely relate to what you just posted as both my wife and I developed COVID19 over the Christmas holidays. My wife, who is 40 days older than I am, had virtually no symptoms, but I completely lost my appetite by the second week in January, thought I could outlast my symptoms but was admitted to the hospital on January 13th in respiratory failure with COVID and bacterial pneumonia.
> 
> At the time of my admission I was offered the ventilator but politely declined. I was placed on oxygen, IV steroids, antibiotics, Remdesivir and several other drugs. I was also given a Hudson RCI and told to use it at least hourly while I was awake.
> 
> ...


Man.......59 that sounds like a really close call....and it sounds like it must have been a frightfully challenging ordeal. I'm so glad you have pulled through and doing so well. It actually gives me a better feeling knowing that there were some more serious cases that had good outcomes. I just didn't see that side of it. I knew some people that had very mild cases without Hospitalization, but all of the serious cases I was involved with were intubations. Outlook was bleak if you were to the point of needing mechanical ventilation.

Now I feel bad for not checking in on you guys. I am glad that we are hopefully turning the corner and will have this behind us.......

BTW, what the heck happened??? We are living in a clown world. Rolex prices are out of this stratosphere, (I had no idea until I looked at the gray prices for my Platinum Daytona the other day) they are printing money like there is no tomorrow, and paying people more to stay home than to work. You can't buy a car, a house, or a Rolex watch.......

I'm trying my best to stay off politics here.....suffice it to say that the lockdowns seemed to have made EVERYONE insane.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> Man.......59 that sounds like a really close call....and it sounds like it must have been a frightfully challenging ordeal. I'm so glad you have pulled through and doing so well. It actually gives me a better feeling knowing that there were some more serious cases that had good outcomes. I just didn't see that side of it. I knew some people that had very mild cases without Hospitalization, but all of the serious cases I was involved with were intubations. Outlook was bleak if you were to the point of needing mechanical ventilation.
> 
> Now I feel bad for not checking in on you guys. I am glad that we are hopefully turning the corner and will have this behind us.......
> 
> ...


Welcome back to Wally world.
My current crazy comment is rental cars . I travel often to Montana etc and everyone is going. Rental car availability almost non existent but if one $1600 for a week. More than airline seat.

But you can buy an omega at a discount.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Hmmm didn't see on timex.com


Nor I.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

May be odd looking at first, but an Outstanding bracelet on the wrist!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Now I feel bad for not checking in on you guys.


Dude, you were busy doing important shyt. We're just as stupid without you as when you were here.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Nor I.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Dude, you were busy doing important shyt. We're just as stupid without you as when you were here.


More so? Think of all the drama jmod missed.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> More so? Think of all the drama jmod *missed*.


"Missed"?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> Man.......59 that sounds like a really close call....and it sounds like it must have been a frightfully challenging ordeal. I'm so glad you have pulled through and doing so well. It actually gives me a better feeling knowing that there were some more serious cases that had good outcomes. I just didn't see that side of it. I knew some people that had very mild cases without Hospitalization, but all of the serious cases I was involved with were intubations. Outlook was bleak if you were to the point of needing mechanical ventilation.
> 
> Now I feel bad for not checking in on you guys. I am glad that we are hopefully turning the corner and will have this behind us.......
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason. I will say that at no time did I feel that I wouldn't make it through my illness, although I had some concern at the time that I might have permanent pulmonary damage which turned out not to be the case. What happened to me did definitely get my full attention!

Without delving into politics, the only thing I can think of to say is this crisis seems to brought out the character of our leaders for good or bad, mostly bad. What defines one's character is not how one acts when all is well but how one reacts when under duress with everything falling apart.

Again your efforts to save as many patients as you could is appreciated by all of us here. You are a hero to all of us that know you!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

5959HH said:


> What defines one's character is not how one acts when all is well but how one reacts when under duress with everything falling apart.


This is one of the best quotes that I've read in a while. Thanks


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> I sunk into some rather bad depression. I would just dread going to work. I was kinda at my wits end and things started to take a turn for the better.


The only way I can imagine your work this past year is like you're part of a fire crew spraying water onto a flaming building and bystanders keep yelling that there's no actual fire.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Ccause no one wants them.


That's pretty obvious.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15961713


That looks like a Tudor tease of an imminent release&#8230;.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Lazy choice
> View attachment 15961794


You have an Explorer?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Now I feel bad for not checking in on you guys..


Well, you should. Many of us here haven't seen you logged on in a while and was worried.

Reached out to Big Toe who did a welfare check on you and said you were just busy.

Good to know you stayed in good health amongst this craziness of the covid pandemic and you're back which is a good sign


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Man.......what the heck happened???
> ..
> We are living in a clown world. Rolex prices are out of this stratosphere, &#8230;
> ..
> ...


What happened? Dog grew up and became a Bear.

The side effect of the virus is it makes people looney. WUS is busier than ever.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> But you can buy an omega at a discount.


Even that is becoming harder. Discount is less and Speedmaster is 0% discount nowadays.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> May be odd looking at first, but an Outstanding bracelet on the wrist!
> 
> View attachment 15961866
> 
> ...












Still odd looking to me after staring at it for a minute &#8230;

Sorry.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Dude, you were busy doing important shyt. We're just as stupid without you as when you were here.


OoO just as stupid but it's worse out there.

Want to tell me more about silver tarnishing?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> More so? Think of all the drama jmod missed.


You kidding right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> The only way I can imagine your work this past year is like you're part of a fire crew spraying water onto a flaming building and bystanders keep yelling that there's no actual fire.


Or a flame that won't be put out?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> What defines one's character is not how one acts when all is well but how one reacts when under duress with everything falling apart.





Jason71 said:


> This is one of the best quotes that I've read in a while. Thanks


Yup.

Add another: "Calmness is contagious."

I remember an instance on tour where we lost our housing for the next few days (no idea why) and we needed to find a new place pronto. We underlings only saw the leadership on their phones but didn't think anything of it, and we had no idea they were finding a new place for us to sleep that night. No yelling, no utterances of "you'd better figure it the fawk out", no nothin'. We weren't even aware of a problem until it was fixed.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Or a flame that won't be put out?


"There's no fire!" _runs into the burning building_


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I was wondering who this bundybear cat was........now things are starting to make sense


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> I was wondering who this bundybear cat was........now things are starting to make sense


Dogbert_is fat changed his username to BundyBear awhile back. So instead of Bro Dog he's now Bro Bear I think. Although the world has changed dramatically during your absence, OoO has had only small incremental adjustments.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

You guys ever hear of "The tail of the Dragon? It's a section of road with something like 310 curves in 11 miles that borders the Smoky Mts National Park and lies right on the NC / TN state line. Well, I took a road trip day and took the Z06 up there recently. That was loads of fun. I think I put close to 70 miles on the car just screaming back and forth on that 11 mile stretch. I highly recommend it for any car or motorcycle enthusiasts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> I was wondering who this bundybear cat was........now things are starting to make sense


LOL. Dogbert became a bear.

Otherwise I would have become the fastest speed poster in history


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Good morning


Did you take that picture? I honestly think it is AMAZING.........


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Dogbert_is fat changed his username to BundyBear awhile back. So instead of Bro Dog he's now Bro Bear I think. Although the world has changed dramatically during your absence, OoO has had only small incremental adjustments.


Bear = big, strong and cuddly cute


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> You have an Explorer?


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Found it......

borrowed pic


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> Did you take that picture? I honestly think it is AMAZING.........


No mate I found it on IG and yes it is amazing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> You guys ever hear of "The tail of the Dragon? It's a section of road with something like 310 curves in 11 miles that borders the Smoky Mts National Park and lies right on the NC / TN state line. Well, I took a road trip day and took the Z06 up there recently. That was loads of fun. I think I put close to 70 miles on the car just screaming back and forth on that 11 mile stretch. I highly recommend it for any car or motorcycle enthusiasts.


Nice 

Would be good to be able to experience that.

There's one of those kind of road in every state here in Australia. Won't mention it publicly but yeah, people go out there to test the size of their balls.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Doesn't everyone?


I thought you changed to the OP41. So, you still got the OP?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> I was wondering who this bundybear cat was........now things are starting to make sense


Just the beginning in this brave new world.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> You guys ever hear of "The tail of the Dragon? It's a section of road with something like 310 curves in 11 miles that borders the Smoky Mts National Park and lies right on the NC / TN state line. Well, I took a road trip day and took the Z06 up there recently. That was loads of fun. I think I put close to 70 miles on the car just screaming back and forth on that 11 mile stretch. I highly recommend it for any car or motorcycle enthusiasts.


Driven it many times slowly though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Dogbert_is fat changed his username to BundyBear awhile back. So instead of Bro Dog he's now Bro Bear I think. Although the world has changed dramatically during your absence, OoO has had only small incremental adjustments.


Dont know I would say that what with the secession.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> I thought you changed to the OP41. So, you still got the OP?


No op.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Driven it many times slowly though.


I didn't push the car to the limit, but pretty hard though. I've driven it multiple times, but in a Subaru Crosstrek. When I-40 Eastbound was out for multiple months back in 2018 (landslide), I had to use the Tail to commute to work once a week for several months. Suffice it to say the Vette handles a little better than the Subaru.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> You guys ever hear of "The tail of the Dragon? It's a section of road with something like 310 curves in 11 miles that borders the Smoky Mts National Park and lies right on the NC / TN state line. Well, I took a road trip day and took the Z06 up there recently. That was loads of fun. I think I put close to 70 miles on the car just screaming back and forth on that 11 mile stretch. I highly recommend it for any car or motorcycle enthusiasts.


My family originated in Maryville TN and as I recall "the tail of the dragon" is in close proximity.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Doesn't everyone?


Yep me too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> Found it......
> 
> borrowed pic
> View attachment 15962148


#neverrradahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Dont know I would say that what with the secession.


I was trying to be diplomatic


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Bear = big, strong and cuddly cute


Not "Bro Bundy"?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> I didn't push the car to the limit, but pretty hard though. I've driven it multiple times, but in a Subaru Crosstrek. When I-40 Eastbound was out for multiple months back in 2018 (landslide), I had to use the Tail to commute to work once a week for several months. Suffice it to say the Vette handles a little better than the Subaru.


I'd be nervous to drive halfway-hard on that road. I had the tail step out a bit a few times in my old Civic and would not want it to happen again with no runoff area.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Welcome back to Wally world.
> My current crazy comment is rental cars . I travel often to Montana etc and everyone is going. Rental car availability almost non existent but if one $1600 for a week. More than airline seat.
> 
> But you can buy an omega at a discount.


But at LESS of a discount...MADNESS!!!!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> You guys ever hear of "The tail of the Dragon? It's a section of road with something like 310 curves in 11 miles that borders the Smoky Mts National Park and lies right on the NC / TN state line. Well, I took a road trip day and took the Z06 up there recently. That was loads of fun. I think I put close to 70 miles on the car just screaming back and forth on that 11 mile stretch. I highly recommend it for any car or motorcycle enthusiasts.


I've made my kids sick and throw up just on the curves of I-40 between TN and NC, no need to wag the dragons tail


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Not "Bro Bundy"?
> View attachment 15962167


You wished!

Now, stop stroking that snake of yours and take your hand out of your pants. It's very disturbing and disgusting.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> You wished!
> 
> Now, stop stroking that snake of yours and take your hand out of your pants. It's very disturbing and disgusting.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

There is a reason why one is on top.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> You guys ever hear of "The tail of the Dragon? It's a section of road with something like 310 curves in 11 miles that borders the Smoky Mts National Park and lies right on the NC / TN state line. Well, I took a road trip day and took the Z06 up there recently. That was loads of fun. I think I put close to 70 miles on the car just screaming back and forth on that 11 mile stretch. I highly recommend it for any car or motorcycle enthusiasts.


One of my employees with a C7 went there the other weekend and then onto the corvette museum.....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> You guys ever hear of "The tail of the Dragon? It's a section of road with something like 310 curves in 11 miles that borders the Smoky Mts National Park and lies right on the NC / TN state line. Well, I took a road trip day and took the Z06 up there recently. That was loads of fun. I think I put close to 70 miles on the car just screaming back and forth on that 11 mile stretch. I highly recommend it for any car or motorcycle enthusiasts.


Yes!

I've actually heard of this.

We are lucky enough to have some of the greatest driving roads in the world in Australia.

Not far from me are the Reefton and Black Spur roads, which comprise parts of a 50km loop favoured by local car clubs and motorcyclists.

Mrs B5 and I were lucky enough to spend a day on these in a borrowed Ferrari 360 and a Lamborghini Gallardo.










But the granddaddy of them all is simply known by locals as "GOR".










The stretch from Torquay to Port Campbell is around 200km of undulating coast road, full of switchbacks, off camber and blind corners, much of which is still a single lane each way, bounded by cliffs dropping into the bay on one side, with no way off for long stretches between rest stops.

It's now heavily policed, but with a signposted limit of 100Km/h for most of it, and a popular tourist road, you would be an absolute loon to even approach that except for the very infrequent and short straights.

A dawn run on the reverse leg is the way to go, and worth staying over night in Port Campbell, or a 2am start for 2 hours of pure adrenaline....

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. Dogbert became a bear.
> 
> Otherwise I would have become *the fastest speed poster in history*


You kind of already were pretty close to this anyway...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Nice
> 
> Would be good to be able to experience that.
> 
> There's one of those kind of road in every state here in Australia. Won't mention it publicly but yeah, people go out there to *test the size of their balls.*


Or in some cases, the small size of their brains, which is why many of these roads are now heavily policed...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> I didn't push the car to the limit, but pretty hard though. I've driven it multiple times, but in a Subaru Crosstrek. When I-40 Eastbound was out for multiple months back in 2018 (landslide), I had to use the Tail to commute to work once a week for several months. Suffice it to say the Vette handles a little better than the Subaru.


When I see the bonnet up, that's usually an indication that you were pushing a little...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes!
> 
> I've actually heard of this.
> 
> ...


Sweet. Did that in my twenties. 

When there were still the 12 Apostles to see.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Not "Bro Bundy"?
> View attachment 15962167


Please don't post pictures of me on the interwebs...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You kind of already were pretty close to this anyway...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Big Clive is now super speed poster. He overtook me and Betterthere too. He will soon overtake Gunnar as well on his way to #1


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Or in some cases, the small size of their brains, which is my many of these roads are now heavily policed...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Big balls does not equate to big brains.

But big brains usually mean small balls&#8230;.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Please don't post pictures of me on the interwebs...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Stop stroking that snake!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> I've made my kids sick and throw up just on the curves of I-40 between TN and NC, no need to wag the dragons tail


Once did the GOR, with all 3 kids in the back, and Mrs B5 driving the outward leg had them all throwing up within the first few km of twisting road.

My eldest came along on a BMW club drive around the spur loop and spent most of the way with his head buried in a vomit bag.

Needless to say, Mrs B5 and I don't take the kids any more when we "go for a drive"...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I was trying to be diplomatic


We have different roles.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> There is a reason why one is on top.


That's what she said.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Once did the GOR, with all 3 kids in the back, and Mrs B5 driving the outward leg had them all throwing up within the first few km of twisting road.
> 
> My eldest came along on a BMW club drive around the spur loop and spent most of the way with his head buried in a vomit bag.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit surprised that Mrs B5 enjoys such a thing. Mrs J71 will not ride with me if I'm planning to go on a spirited drive. She's driven all 3 of the corvettes, but doesn't really enjoy driving/riding in any of them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Big Clive is now super speed poster. He overtook me and Betterthere too. He will soon overtake Gunnar as well on his way to #1


It's not easy.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Black5 said:


> A dawn run on the reverse leg is the way to go, and worth staying over night in Port Campbell, or *a 2am start for 2 hours of pure adrenaline....*
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That sounds a bit terrifying. ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> I'm a bit surprised that Mrs B5 enjoys such a thing. Mrs J71 will not ride with me if I'm planning to go on a spirited drive. She's driven all 3 of the corvettes, but doesn't really enjoy driving/riding in any of them.


Mrs B5 is often a bigger hoon than me.

Her comment after taking the Ferrari 360 (F1, so "automatic" version), up the black spur :

"It's not that fast, I couldn't even get it to 100".

(The car was an import, so speedometer was marked in *miles* per hour.)...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> No op.


No?? When did you let the OP go?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> That sounds a bit terrifying.


Can be even more terrifying with other traffic on the road, including slow moving trucks, sightseers, and lately, even bicyclists! (Now that would be crazy terrifying).

The 2am start is so that you can get to Port Campbell in time to start the way back at dawn on an empty road before the others start out at the other end...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Once did the GOR, with all 3 kids in the back, and Mrs B5 driving the outward leg had them all throwing up within the first few km of twisting road.
> 
> My eldest came along on a BMW club drive around the spur loop and spent most of the way with his head buried in a vomit bag.
> 
> ...


I always go for a drive alone. Colin Chapman said that light weight is important aspect of speed and handling


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No?? When did you let the OP go?


Prob confusing

I still have the op41 and the exp.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I'm sure I will be offered the turquoise soon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> It's not easy.


Doesn't stop him from trying at all.

I told him Sticky will be hard to unseat. There's a reason why sticky is called sticky. They remain at the top


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

J71, you missed a lot of Jenna while you were away...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Doesn't stop him from trying at all.
> 
> I told him Sticky will be hard to unseat. There's a reason why sticky is called sticky. They remain at the top


@Gunnar_917 got a life so he's a sitting duck.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Doesn't everyone?


i dont


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i dont


I don't believe that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @Gunnar_917 got a life so he's a sitting duck.


You're right. He's got a life now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I don't believe that.


I find it unbelievable that a man who has every watch ever made hasn't got a Rolex Explorer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I’ve told MrsBS that I want to take her to an autocross event and she can ride along.

I can imagine her yelling “HHONNNEEEEYYYYYYYY!!!!!” and cursing the fawk outta me in Korean.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I grew up too late to see Sammy in his prime. Daggone.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I've told MrsBS that I want to take her to an autocross event and she can ride along.
> 
> I can imagine her yelling "HHONNNEEEEYYYYYYYY!!!!!" and cursing the fawk outta me in Korean.


Mee-che-nyia!

미친


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Mee-che-nyia!
> 
> 미친


Is this Happy Birthday in Korean?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is this Happy Birthday in Korean?


If I am not wrong, "mee-chee-nyia" is you're f**king crazy!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I grew up too late to see Sammy in his prime. Daggone.


Haha, cigarette ad at the end and all. Only a cool cat can pull off red pants. NO pun intended! 😬


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Totally different topic - another guy I knew back home is losing his battle with diabetes. I think he'd lost both lower legs already.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Totally different topic - another guy I knew back home is losing his battle with diabetes. I think he'd lost both lower legs already.
> 
> View attachment 15962609


Are you Matt? You're a good friend.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Our immediate past president recently died due to renal failure secondary to diabetes. He reportedly skipped a few dialysis sessions.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Our immediate past president recently died due to renal failure secondary to diabetes. He reportedly skipped a few dialysis sessions.


That Aquino guy? Saw it in the news. Pretty young eh?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Are you Matt? You're a good friend.


No, Matt here is another guy we performed music with together. This was in a group chat; I trimmed the screenshot to keep full names out.

The last time I saw Mark in person was probably the early 1990s. By the time I got on FB around 2008 and reconnected, he was on welfare and, I think, on dialysis already.

So&#8230; yeah.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> That Aquino guy? Saw it in the news. Pretty young eh?


yessir. 61.

His father died, and three years later his mom became president.

His mom died, and a year later he became president.

He died and we will have presidential elections next year.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> May be odd looking at first, but an Outstanding bracelet on the wrist!
> 
> View attachment 15961866
> 
> ...


It looks hmm different  You are certainly gonna a fool a few Panaristi or whatever they're called.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Thanks Jason. I will say that at no time did I feel that I wouldn't make it through my illness, although I had some concern at the time that I might have permanent pulmonary damage which turned out not to be the case. What happened to me did definitely get my full attention!
> 
> Without delving into politics, the only thing I can think of to say is this crisis seems to brought out the character of our leaders for good or bad, mostly bad. What defines one's character is not how one acts when all is well but how one reacts when under duress with everything falling apart.
> 
> Again your efforts to save as many patients as you could is appreciated by all of us here. You are a hero to all of us that know you!


Yep. Our Prime Minister recently received a vote of no confidence. So we might be looking at an early election.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Even that is becoming harder. Discount is less and Speedmaster is 0% discount nowadays.


And those that we're lucky to buy have potentially made a few kroner, if they decide to sell.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> And those that we're lucky to buy have potentially made a few kroner, if they decide to sell.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


GF

Have you seen the recent threads like I bought three Omegas in a month or I bought four Omegas in a month? Our friend Simon is on track to start a new record 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Good morning


Wow. Aussie tourist ad.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> You guys ever hear of "The tail of the Dragon? It's a section of road with something like 310 curves in 11 miles that borders the Smoky Mts National Park and lies right on the NC / TN state line. Well, I took a road trip day and took the Z06 up there recently. That was loads of fun. I think I put close to 70 miles on the car just screaming back and forth on that 11 mile stretch. I highly recommend it for any car or motorcycle enthusiasts.


I'll bear that I mind if my 1996 Grand Cherokee ever needs a workout 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Totally different topic - another guy I knew back home is losing his battle with diabetes. I think he'd lost both lower legs already.
> 
> View attachment 15962609


Can't like. As you say, hope he is pain free and comfortable...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> yessir. 61.
> 
> His father died, and three years later his mom became president.
> 
> ...


Still Duterte? Or does he need to step down like the US President?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I've made my kids sick and throw up just on the curves of I-40 between TN and NC, no need to wag the dragons tail


I did that once driving around Greece. Since we were in a rental my wife tried to catch most of it in her hands. Driving or not, I would have opted for just paying to have the car cleaned. I guess we all have our thresholds 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> yessir. 61.
> 
> His father died, and three years later his mom became president.
> 
> ...


Not a lot of luck in that family...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yep. Our Prime Minister recently received a vote of no confidence. So we might be looking at an early election.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Oh? It's easier in Australia. They stab each other in the back and roll the incumbent. We have had six different Prime Ministers in as many years. Nothing gets done in this country as the parliament is full of clowns and they are all show boating.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> There is a reason why one is on top.


Did you and 59 finally meet up?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes that was funny but We in Sydney are however in a serious lockdown and it starts in 10 min for 2 weeks


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> Have you seen the recent threads like I bought three Omegas in a month or I bought four Omegas in a month? Our friend Simon is on track to start a new record
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


LOL. Simon really wanted a Sea Dweller but he gave up waiting and went rogue buying one Omega after another.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Wow. Aussie tourist ad.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Skippy said "what the heck are you doing up here so early!"


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Yes that was funny but We in Sydney are however in a serious lockdown and it starts in 10 min for 2 weeks


LOL. #3 is fecking hilarious mate. Salim Mehajar closed off the whole street for his wedding featuring a hundred Ferrari and Lamborghini cars. Lebanese. Yeah, I got a Lebanese neighbour. They got the bad rep. LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Not a lot of luck in that family...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


they produced two presidents though


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> they produced two presidents though


Who died...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Who died...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


there is a saying: Valar morghulis


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Totally different topic - another guy I knew back home is losing his battle with diabetes. I think he'd lost both lower legs already.
> 
> View attachment 15962609


I'm really sorry to hear. Diabetes is such a devastating disease. I deal with this sort of thing all the time. Amputations, fistula revisions/creations, permacaths, etc......all as a result of diabetes. Many times it is due to poor management of the disease, but sometimes even the most compliant patients ultimately end in a really depressing set of circumstances. The cascade of events that transpires is just horrible.

May your friend find peace. The only silver lining to him coming to this crossroads is hopefully he can pass on from this life with some dignity.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear. Diabetes is such a devastating disease. I deal with this sort of thing all the time. Amputations, fistula revisions/creations, permacaths, etc......all as a result of diabetes. Many times it is due to poor management of the disease, but sometimes even the most compliant patients ultimately end in a really depressing set of circumstances. The cascade of events that transpires is just horrible.
> 
> May your friend find peace. The only silver lining to him coming to this crossroads is hopefully he can pass on from this life with some dignity.


I have diabetes but under control with oral medication.

my dad has as well. Sadly it has come to the point where he needs dialysis but he's delaying it. My sister and i are giving him about a month to come to his senses.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> there is a saying: Valar morghulis


valar dohaeris...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


>


You get a like for the new baby. You get a Big Like for the little guy.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Yes that was funny but We in Sydney are however in a serious lockdown and it starts in 10 min for 2 weeks


Good luck w that


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

How you can tell someone is a real fan...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> I have diabetes but under control with oral medication.
> 
> my dad has as well. Sadly it has come to the point where he needs dialysis but he's delaying it. My sister and i are giving him about a month to come to his senses.


Good luck convincing him...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Our immediate past president recently died due to renal failure secondary to diabetes. He reportedly skipped a few dialysis sessions.


My son in law is a nephrologist so I am properly horrified of diabetes .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Yes that was funny but We in Sydney are however in a serious lockdown and it starts in 10 min for 2 weeks


Can't like that ...and here can't get a rental car because its party like the roaring 20s.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. Simon really wanted a Sea Dweller but he gave up waiting and went rogue buying one Omega after another.


List?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I have diabetes but under control with oral medication.
> 
> my dad has as well. Sadly it has come to the point where he needs dialysis but he's delaying it. My sister and i are giving him about a month to come to his senses.


Dont wait a month .

Here in the USA (where I live is diabetes central) way too many consider it as inevitable and don't work hard to slow it while prediabetic.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


>


Cat looks hypotized.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Cat looks hypotized.


Mesmerized


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> List?


In the last couple of weeks:
Proplof
Speedmaster 
??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's gonna be sweltering today. Probably no biggie for guys like 59, Al and BT tho...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Mesmerized


Wait til he sees a GS Spring Drive in action!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

An Overseas update...

A buddy went to the Grand Opening of Vacheron's flagship boutique in NYC the other day and absolutely _*no*_ Overseas were seen anywhere. Nada. Zilch. Zero. Bupkus.

To the new CEO of Vacheron: "Dude, this is the grand opening of your _flagship_ and you got _nuthin'_?? Way to go! I'd start updating your resume if I were you. Just saying..."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's gonna be sweltering today. Probably no biggie for guys like 59, Al and BT tho...
> 
> View attachment 15963472


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wait til he sees a GS Spring Drive in action!


Smooth!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15963588


The yellow one _is_ new, right?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> An Overseas update...
> 
> A buddy went to the Grand Opening of Vacheron's flagship boutique in NYC the other day and absolutely _*no*_ Overseas were seen anywhere. Nada. Zilch. Zero. Bupkus.
> 
> To the new CEO of Vacheron: "Dude, this is the grand opening of your _flagship_ and you got _nuthin'_?? Way to go! I'd start updating your resume if I were you. Just saying..."


Pretty embarrassing would be my take ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> The yellow one _is_ new, right?


Yep a honey wheat


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Yep a honey wheat


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Saw a G post ...how's vax going in Australia?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not a VC but


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


>


Guessing that dial must look like a black hole. Although, I've never been close enough to either to compare.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> List?


What I've seen posted in the last few weeks: Seamaster Diver 300 m, PloProf, new Speedmaster.

For Sunday dress up he's probably contemplating between the Constellation or Globemaster 

@Simon

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> What I've seen posted in the last few weeks: Seamaster Diver 300 m, PloProf, new Speedmaster.
> 
> For Sunday dress up he's probably contemplating between the Constellation or Globemaster
> 
> ...


Ploprof for sundays


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> List?


no


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. Simon really wanted a Sea Dweller but he gave up waiting and went rogue buying one Omega after another.


I know, I know

Owned & wore a Deepsea for years - then fell out of love, stopped wearing, finally flipped.
Owned a Sub for 18months, bought cos it was offered to me after a year of waiting for a SD. But it was a tad small and I never really connected.
Been feeling increasingly out of sorts over Rolex - and I admit the AD/grey/flipper/investor/FOMO began to put me off the marque.
Meanwhile my missus treated me to a Seamaster diver 300 white dial and was blown away by quality, fit n finish, time keeping, customer service - everything!!!
Sold my Sub and bought a minty steel Ploprof which I had wanted for years but never seriously pursued. This is the best watch (for me) Ive ever owned
Sold something else a few weeks ago, releasing funds, and yesterday bought a new master coax Speedy sapphire

and that's it - I'm done and I'm out for the forseeable future - just gonna enjoy my Omegas - a pal is gonna help me sell some of my others that languish in boxes unworn

simon

ps: when the phone rang 2 weeks ago saying after my 3yr wait on lists at a couple AD's that a steel SeaDweller had come in - I thought...MEH - I have a ploprof 

pps: I got the 2 new Omegas below list and the Ploprof I bought pre-loved, but recently full serviced by Omega Bienne - and got it below all chrono24 

pps: I made a profit on the sub

*ppps: all 3 Omegas total price, cost less that the grey market Batman I was considering a while ago*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's gonna be sweltering today. Probably no biggie for guys like 59, Al and BT tho...


1 degree Celsius here. Like what? 32, 33 degrees F?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Simon said:


> I know, I know
> 
> Owned & wore a Deepsea for years - then fell out of love, stopped wearing, finally flipped.
> Owned a Sub for 18months, bought cos it was offered to me after a year of waiting for a SD. But it was a tad small and I never really connected.
> ...


Great stuff! Nothing wrong with Omega.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Simon said:


> Ploprof for sundays


You do need a deep sea diver. Especially when you do baptisms. 😬


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> You do need a deep sea diver. Especially when you do baptisms. 😬


LOL - I did a lot of baptisms for years with a deepsea on


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Simon said:


> LOL - I did a lot of baptisms for years with a deepsea on


You now have the Proplof.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's gonna be sweltering today. Probably no biggie for guys like 59, Al and BT tho...
> 
> View attachment 15963472











Not too bad in Big D for the next several days.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> I know, I know
> 
> Owned & wore a Deepsea for years - then fell out of love, stopped wearing, finally flipped.
> Owned a Sub for 18months, bought cos it was offered to me after a year of waiting for a SD. But it was a tad small and I never really connected.
> ...


Nice little collection Padre. Sometimes getting a call years later seems anticlimactic and maybe my reaction too. With watch collection one tends to live in the moment. A surprising number of watches I have bought in the past were impulse buys. Of course most of us continue to remain enabled by viewing and posting on threads like this one.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Guessing that dial must look like a black hole. Although, I've never been close enough to either to compare.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Haven't experienced the black hole so there is that but I can without equivocation confirm that it is indeed black


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Great stuff! Nothing wrong with Omega.


I thought we were only allowed to disparage Omegas on this thread.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Great stuff! Nothing wrong with Omega.


wtf happened to this thread


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Simon said:


> Ploprof for sundays


I did have globemaster .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I thought we were only allowed to disparage Omegas on this thread.


Came close to rebuying that but


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I thought we were only allowed to disparage Omegas on this thread.


Gf luckily you post it often enough that I remembered how I had come to dislike the hour markers

Feel better bro bear?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Gf luckily you post it often enough that I remembered how I had come to dislike the hour markers
> 
> Feel better bro bear?


I'm with you on that. For the same reason, I generally cannot tolerate the Aqua Terra.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

qa_ii said:


> I'm with you on that. For the same reason, I generally cannot tolerate the Aqua Terra.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugar cane juice anyone?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Angry and happy octopi...










The cool thing about these guys is that you can get a happy octopus by turning an angry one inside out... Voila!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More bright color...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More bright color...
> 
> View attachment 15964180


Speaking of which...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This one deserves another shot.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A house in my area is being sold


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408717290967797762
It was voted best house in Australia in 2016.









Luxury-plus home named the nation’s best


NSW: It has seven bedrooms, 20-car garage, two-lane bowling alley and private beach. It was named house of the year.




www.thecourier.com.au


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> I'm with you on that. For the same reason, I generally cannot tolerate the Aqua Terra.


The "Skyfall" teak blue AT came out right near the same time as when I started getting into watches, and I thought it was the greatest thing. It was one of the first watches I wanted to see when I started meandering into ADs.

I don't know what happened since then - nor can I say I would feel any differently if I had bought one - but I just don't care about it anymore.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, for me, someone once compared the AT's pointed hour markers to a lamprey mouth. That ruined it.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Galaga said:


> A house in my area is being sold
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408717290967797762
> ...


If the Daytona had a cerachrom bezel when it won that award, maybe&#8230; if not, hard pass.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

harry_flashman said:


> If the Daytona had a cerachrom bezel when it won that award, maybe&#8230; if not, hard pass.


Come again.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Come again.


Joking&#8230;like, it might be a"vintage" home&#8230;


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Galaga said:


> There is a reason why one is on top.


I know you've talked through every watch for you, and in the past you love of 116710LN has given you pause on Submariners&#8230; But have you looked at an SD43? You have the wrist to pull it off, love love divers, and it would probably be a bit easier to source at MSRP (or with less grey mark up)?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Put the Spectre on the "No Time To Die" NATO

I quite like the look!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Put the Spectre on the "No Time To Die" NATO
> 
> I quite like the look!


sorry to hear about world timer


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> sorry to hear about world timer


Thankfully it can be fixed and I have other watches to wear!

Apparently it's now a known issue on some batches of the watch coming with a "short stem" in the crown.

My AD did right by me by taking it back immediately and sending it straight to Omega for expedited service for free. Hoping the issue is totally resolved when I get the watch back!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> I know, I know
> 
> Owned & wore a Deepsea for years - then fell out of love, stopped wearing, finally flipped.
> Owned a Sub for 18months, bought cos it was offered to me after a year of waiting for a SD. But it was a tad small and I never really connected.
> ...


Good on you.

I read your Speedmaster thread (But didn't post) and thought to myself that you had great sentimental/personal reasons for buying that watch.
(Thanks for sharing by the way).

And once you get past the hype, marketing, flex and investment value, that is what this hobby is all about to many of us.

After all, they are just jewellery and it's the ones that *mean* something to us that elevate way beyond that.

I'm glad that you are happy with the state of your collection, you have watches that mean something to you, and give you joy.

Make the most of the feeling...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> 1 degree Celsius here. Like what? 32, 33 degrees F?


Unusually cold for WA isn't it?

We were pretty cold during the week, but never dropped below 3d C...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thankfully it can be fixed and I have other watches to wear!
> 
> Apparently it's now a known issue on some batches of the watch coming with a "short stem" in the crown.
> 
> My AD did right by me by taking it back immediately and sending it straight to Omega for expedited service for free. Hoping the issue is totally resolved when I get the watch back!


When a problem comes along you must flip it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Merv said:


> When a problem comes along you must flip it.


Not gonna flip. Love the Worldtimer and there's nothing like it imo


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> You do need a deep sea diver. Especially when you do baptisms.


Must be 1,200m certified though. The 600 won't cut it...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

harry_flashman said:


> I know you've talked through every watch for you, and in the past you love of 116710LN has given you pause on Submariners&#8230; But have you looked at an SD43? You have the wrist to pull it off, love love divers, and it would probably be a bit easier to source at MSRP (or with less grey mark up)?


I would have happily taken the SD like the one in the photo and the one that the artist formerly known as JMan has. However back in 2009 I baulked at the price. I paid AU$3700 for my PO and I think the SD was at least AU$6k. Would I now swap it for one? Silly question because they are more than double in value to my PO which is unusual because it has also appreciated unlike other Omegas.

I find the new SD just too thick just like the PO's for that matter. 15mm is my max.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of which...
> 
> View attachment 15964184


What sort of plant is that?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This one deserves another shot.
> 
> View attachment 15964186


Must occasionally see some interesting things in the windows...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> A house in my area is being sold
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408717290967797762
> ...


Pretty impressive!
7 bedrooms,
23 bathrooms,
Wine Cellar,
24 car parking,

But where is the watch room?

Pass...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I thought we were only allowed to disparage Omegas on this thread.


We're more inclusive these days.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> wtf happened to this thread


Nothing. More like wtf happened to dogbert? He's gone and now replaced by a cure bear who is more caring and kind.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I miss traveling


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> I did have globemaster .


And a Seamaster too?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Gf luckily you post it often enough that I remembered how I had come to dislike the hour markers
> 
> Feel better bro bear?


I had a fever yesterday and wasn't thinking well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


>


Another excellent gif


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> When a problem comes along you must *whip* it.












FIFY...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> And a Seamaster too?


10 to 20 of those


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> A house in my area is being sold
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408717290967797762
> ...


C'mon, don't be modest. It's your house, right? After all, you're a Captain of Industry. This must be it.

Congratulations brother G. Which suburb you moving to next?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Well, for me, someone once compared the AT's pointed hour markers to a lamprey mouth. That ruined it.


It's made it's rounds on the Omega sub-forum and once you saw it, you couldn't unsee it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> We're more inclusive these days.


We include watches that identify as other watches?

Might annoy the woke, but I'm going to remain firm on that one...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> the watch coming with a "short stem"


Short, huh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Unusually cold for WA isn't it?
> 
> We were pretty cold during the week, but never dropped below 3d C...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Winter cold front coming through. Will be this cold for the next few days plus a good dumping of rain. You guys over east better prepare for some wild winter weather coming your way soon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> When a problem comes along you must flip it.


^^^ those are some wise words.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I would have happily taken the SD like the one in the photo and the one that the artist formerly known as JMan has. However back in 2009 I baulked at the price. I paid AU$3700 for my PO and I think the SD was at least AU$6k. Would I now swap it for one? Silly question because they are more than double in value to my PO which is unusual because it has also appreciated unlike other Omegas.
> 
> I find the new SD just too thick just like the PO's for that matter. 15mm is my max.


Tell me brother G, I am curious why you refer to man of Rolex as "the artist formerly known as JMan"? Is there a story behind it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Pretty impressive!
> 7 bedrooms,
> 23 bathrooms,
> Wine Cellar,
> ...


It's in the walk in wardrobe. There's a jewellery display counter in the middle.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Tell me brother G, I am curious why you refer to man of Rolex as "the artist formerly known as JMan"? Is there a story behind it?





BundyBear said:


> C'mon, don't be modest. It's your house, right? After all, you're a Captain of Industry. This must be it.
> 
> Congratulations brother G. Which suburb you moving to next?


I can see it from my balcony. I'm on the hill and have great views of the bay, ocean and district. However it's not a waterfront.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Tell me brother G, I am curious why you refer to man of Rolex as "the artist formerly known as JMan"? Is there a story behind it?


I prefer his old name. He is easily one of my favorites of all the brothers here. Just comes across as one of my mates that I'd have for real.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

These are the two Rolex watches that I would take in a heartbeat and the ones that would compliment my small collection more than any other piece:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Saw a G post ...how's vax going in Australia?


Messy implementation and many people are confused as the rules, guidelines and availability keeps changing.

We only had 2 approved, AZ and Pfizer.

Pfizer generally unavailable for most though.

A lot of fear mongering around the blood clotting side effect of AZ meant that take up stalled while people waiting for Pfizer to become more available.

We are now being told that AZ is being phased out, and only available for over 60's, so that those that have had the first one will have to hurry to schedule the second one. (Meant to wait 12 weeks).

Supply of Pfizer also still limited, and now Moderna is apparently soon to be approved and our Gvt has ordered 25million doses, (on top of the 25M AZ and 25MP they ordered, so each and every Australian can theoretically have 3 complete doses? What the firetruck?).

The misinformation now being spread is around mixing and matching doses of VAX from different suppliers for first and second.

Depending on which side of politics you are on, or what media you listen to, we are somewhere between 3% to 60% VAX.

I don't believe either number.

According to Our world in Data, (Which is also questionable, but more trustworthy than Pollies or media), around 5% fully VAX, and nearly 30% single dose, which seems about right.

We still have a long way to go...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Winter cold front coming through. Will be this cold for the next few days plus a good dumping of rain. You guys over east better prepare for some wild winter weather coming your way soon.


Can't like, but thanks for the heads up.
Your weather typically 2-3 days ahead of ours...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Pretty impressive!
> 7 bedrooms,
> 23 bathrooms,
> Wine Cellar,
> ...


Only a 2000 bottle cellar too. Pass.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> It's in the walk in wardrobe. There's a jewellery display counter in the middle.


Ahhh.

Hardly adequate though.

Will need something more substantial, especially if we want to entice @Pongster to come over...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Messy implementation and many people are confused as the rules, guidelines and availability keeps changing.
> 
> We only had 2 approved, AZ and Pfizer.
> 
> ...


thx... very low...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> These are the two Rolex watches that I would take in a heartbeat and the ones that would compliment my small collection more than any other piece:


Have you considered a Bluesy?

I know that blue would be quite a departure for you, but then again, so is two tone, so why not stretch all the way?

I feel that it kind of fits your casual, yet classy aesthetic.

I love the look, but after trying one on, unfortunately I've decided that proper divers, (Including my beloved Bluesy) are not for me, so I need to live through others who can pull it off...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I prefer his old name. He is easily one of my favorites of all the brothers here. Just comes across as one of my mates that I'd have for real.


Then just for you the all mighty VC lume









I know I know mighty impressive 
And before I forget , once you are USA bound hit me up .


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Only a 2000 bottle cellar too. Pass.


Agree.

Not enough for 6 months supply.

A bit limiting...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Merv said:


> When a problem comes along you must flip it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> FIFY...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


NRA


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Must be 1,200m certified though. The 600 won't cut it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


For burial at sea, what depth rating would be required for a diver strapped to one's wrist at the time of the ceremony?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> These are the two Rolex watches that I would take in a heartbeat and the ones that would compliment my small collection more than any other piece:


Dunno why, but I'm taking a liking to TT Rolex divers now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I can see it from my balcony. I'm on the hill and have great views of the bay, ocean and district. However it's not a waterfront.


Nice. High ground like yours is probably better and you know you won't be blocked by a neighbour's double storey house.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I prefer his old name. He is easily one of my favorites of all the brothers here. Just comes across as one of my mates that I'd have for real.


Me too. His new name sounds dumb but don't tell him I said that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> These are the two Rolex watches that I would take in a heartbeat and the ones that would compliment my small collection more than any other piece:


I know I said that value of the PM watches drop but I am warming up to the black & gold sub. It will be my forever watch if I buy that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Can't like, but thanks for the heads up.
> Your weather typically 2-3 days ahead of ours...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Can't like too. But be prepared. It's one of those non stop rain that will go on for 3 days.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Can't like, but thanks for the heads up.
> Your weather typically 2-3 days ahead of ours...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I Liked  for you being prepared.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> It's made it's rounds on the Omega sub-forum and once you saw it, you couldn't unsee it.


I'm pretty sure I helped it spread over there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> For burial at sea, what depth rating would be required for a diver strapped to one's wrist at the time of the ceremony?


Depends on the depth of the ocean, no?

I think we need special permission in Australia these days for a sea burial. One can't also scatter ashes indiscriminately.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> *Dunno why, *but I'm taking a liking to TT Rolex divers now.


Answer = old age.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I would have happily taken the SD like the one in the photo and the one that the artist formerly known as JMan has. However back in 2009 I baulked at the price. I paid AU$3700 for my PO and I think the SD was at least AU$6k. Would I now swap it for one? Silly question because they are more than double in value to my PO which is unusual because it has also appreciated unlike other Omegas.
> 
> I find the new SD just too thick just like the PO's for that matter. 15mm is my max.


Although my 116600 SD4K is 15mm thick and the 126600 SD43 is 15.5mm thick, it is my understanding the proportions, including weight distribution, is better with the SD43 than with the SD4K. Without question the SLA021 Seiko Marinemaster is the most clunky watch I've ever put on my wrist. The SS bracelet was one of the worst. I'm glad the MM300 is now gone and don't miss it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I'm pretty sure I helped it spread over there.


LOL. It was probably your post that I saw.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I prefer his old name. He is easily one of my favorites of all the brothers here. Just comes across as one of my mates that I'd have for real.


Yep that's our boy JMAN. Doesn't suffer fools either.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> For burial at sea, what depth rating would be required for a diver strapped to one's wrist at the time of the ceremony?


For the subject of the burial?

Unless the watch has an "Eternity" complication, time has no useful further purpose...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Messy implementation and many people are confused as the rules, guidelines and availability keeps changing.
> 
> We only had 2 approved, AZ and Pfizer.
> 
> ...


Although clotting rarely occurs with vaccines, it also occurs with COVID19 infection and is the reason hospitalized patients are placed on an anticoagulant. For anyone over age 50 the benefits of vaccination far outweigh the risks. Myocarditis post vaccination has been seen especially with very young adults. So should young adults who are low risk be vaccinated? Children? I don't have the answer as we're still gathering data. Maybe @Jason71 will see this and weigh in.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Although clotting rarely occurs with vaccines, it also occurs with COVID19 infection and is the reason hospitalized patients are placed on an anticoagulant. For anyone over age 50 the benefits of vaccination far outweigh the risks. Myocarditis post vaccination has been seen especially with very young adults. So should young adults who are low risk be vaccinated? Children? I don't have the answer as we're still gathering data. Maybe @Jason71 will see this and weigh in.


I agree totally, hence why I got it as soon as eligible.

Unfortunately the amount of misinformation being spread by media, (Social and traditional), and the ignorant, confusing and self-serving govt messaging (All parties are guilty), hasn't helped...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Depends on the depth of the ocean, no?
> 
> I think we need special permission in Australia these days for a sea burial. One can't also scatter ashes indiscriminately.


You know I was kidding, right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> For the subject of the burial?
> 
> Unless the watch has an "Eternity" complication, time has no useful further purpose...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> I agree totally, hence why I got it as soon as eligible.
> 
> Unfortunately the amount of misinformation being spread by media, (Social and traditional), and the ignorant, confusing and self-serving govt messaging (All parties are guilty), hasn't helped...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...











Only time politicians know what they're doing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Although my 116600 SD4K is 15mm thick and the 126600 SD43 is 15.5mm thick, it is my understanding the proportions, including weight distribution, is better with the SD43 than with the SD4K. Without question the SLA021 Seiko Marinemaster is the most clunky watch I've ever put on my wrist. The SS bracelet was one of the worst. I'm glad the MM300 is now gone and don't miss it.


I agree about the bracelet, it's garbage. Which is why I like wearing mine now on natos and rubber straps.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Answer = old age.


Indeed. One of the first (few) times I've seen a TT GMT was on the wrist of a retiree at the PX.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Nice. High ground like yours is probably better and you know you won't be blocked by a neighbour's double storey house.


Just walked past the low ground.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I agree about the bracelet, it's garbage. Which is why I like wearing mine now on natos and rubber straps.


Of all the straps I wore on the MM300 when I had it was an Erika MN. I kept the Erika MN but attached a rocket to my MM300 and lit it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Of all the straps I wore on the MM300 when I had it was an Erika MN. I kept the Erika MN but attached a rocket to my MM300 and lit it.


I have one of them too although it's one from Strapify. Same thing, Erika's stuff is overpriced. I'm pretty sure your old MM was the SLA version. I don't consider them Marinemasters. They have different bezels and are slightly taller. The SBDX001/017 are the true marinemasters and command more money for a reason.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Speaking of Erika ..am waiting on a replacement for SM300 after giving one away.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Speaking of Erika ..am waiting on a replacement for SM300 after giving one away.
> View attachment 15964509


You're showing your age by posting that photo.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> You're showing your age by posting that photo.


lol good news is almost all women look good .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> lol good news is almost all women look good .


gf

I think she looks better than Jenna .


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You know I was kidding, right?


Mariners don't take that as kidding. It is every seaman's dream.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Only time politicians know what they're doing.


I am not so sure about that bro 59. There's so much crap coming out from the other end that we don't know if he's sitting on the toilet or it's his usual spewing crap out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Indeed. One of the first (few) times I've seen a TT GMT was on the wrist of a retiree at the PX.


I think Mickey started a thread about Submariner is a sign of old age. How about someone start a thread about two tone being old age? 

That will trigger the masses to come out and post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Just walked past the low ground.


Came down from your castle to inspect the peasants, I see? 

Nice view. I sometimes wished I settled in Sydney as there's where it's all happening.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> I think she looks better than Jenna .


Not so sure if the BigJennaFan will agree with you there.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice pic from IG. I have a few watch bandit straps. Top quality.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I miss traveling


Is that Mrs G?

I looked really, really closely, but I can't see her thong...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Is that Mrs G?
> 
> I looked really, really closely, but I can't see her thong...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Lady Galaga does have a great ass but that's not her.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think this watch is beautiful and wears bigger because of the dial.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Just walked past the low ground.


Godfrey

The first photo shows that $50m house.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I'm with you on that. For the same reason, I generally cannot tolerate the Aqua Terra.


The hour markers on the AT have been around at least since 1948, so I don't see them changing anytime soon.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sugar cane juice anyone?
> 
> View attachment 15964173


A couple of years ago we were backpacking around northern Goa and my youngest daughter decided to quench her thirst with a sugar drink. The water must have been bad because she was one sick puppy for a day or so. Only having a hole in the floor didn't help the situation/experience.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> sorry to hear about world timer


Length matters!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I miss traveling


Love when there's no watch tan line 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Must be 1,200m certified though. The 600 won't cut it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


"deep calls to deep"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I can see it from my balcony. I'm on the hill and have great views of the bay, ocean and district. However it's not a waterfront.


Exposed phone lines. Bury those suckers ASAP

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

manofrolex said:


> Then just for you the all mighty VC lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I foresee a Seiko post coming &#8230;&#8230;

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Can't like too. But be prepared. It's one of those non stop rain that will go on for 3 days.


Sounds like our mid summer weather and with temps around 10C

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> I foresee a Seiko post coming &#8230;&#8230;
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


at your service, sir


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, where is everybody?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday and one month till the start of Cowboys training camp!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I prefer his old name. He is easily one of my favorites of all the brothers here. Just comes across as one of my mates that I'd have for real.


I dunno about that; the guy owes me a steak and so far, nuthin'...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> lol good news is almost all women look good .


Who is she?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> gf
> 
> I think she looks better than Jenna .


No surprise; she probably has 15 yrs on Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Not so sure if the BigJennaFan will agree with you there.


I present Exhibit A.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga does have a great ass but that's not her.


I remember BT saying he looks at Mrs. BT from that angle every day...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I remember BT saying he looks at Mrs. BT from that angle every day...


She is Erika the strap maker

And yes that's true.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I dunno about that; the guy owes me a steak and so far, nuthin'...


Come down south  fried steak for you . Only the best


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Come down south  fried steak for you . Only the best


Is Tay Tay still living there?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is Tay Tay still living there?
> 
> View attachment 15965052


That I don't know &#8230;we don't hang


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> That I don't know &#8230;we don't hang


Bummer.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday and one month till the start of Cowboys training camp!
> 
> View attachment 15964986
> 
> ...


is that Tiffany?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some street art.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Who was the Debbie Harry fan?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who was the Debbie Harry fan?
> 
> View attachment 15965219


Gf.

@sportura, you'll be happy to know the t-shirt guy couldn't take his eyes off my blue 36mm DJ with concentric circles...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, where is everybody?
> 
> View attachment 15964985


Spent most of the day waiting for my son to jump out of an airplane. After about 4 h they told us that one of the plane's sensors was malfunctioning so no more flights. Not sure what sensors are needed when you take off, fly up about 1000 m and tell everyone to jump. My guess was that the pilot had too many beers for lunch and the EtOH sensor on the plane wouldn't let him start the plane 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> *Lady Galaga does have a great ass* but that's not her.


She married him.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> She married him.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Spent most of the day waiting for my son to jump out of an airplane.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


If I can convince Jenna to join me, I'd give it a shot.










She'd have to be on the bottom, of course.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I can convince Jenna to join me, I'd give it a shot.
> 
> View attachment 15965368
> 
> ...


Skydive or muffdive?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bummer.


Thought she moved to the City.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


>


tell BSF it's blue when you flip it over


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> These are the two Rolex watches that I would take in a heartbeat and the ones that would compliment my small collection more than any other piece:











Here are a couple of other options, but yes TT Sub black and BLRO are great choices.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Here are a couple of other options, but yes TT Sub black and BLRO are great choices.


Godfrey









I still think this is calling to you (non-Jubilee version).

And are you no longer into this one? @Galaga


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Incoming&#8230;









The GA-2110 "CasiOak"

I'm not a G-shock guy, but this one is surprisingly nice! So much lighter, thinner and (in a good way) smaller than I expected. It has cool and useful features with the analog/digital combo.

My initial reaction is that I am impressed. It has the makings of a great summer / beater, and I can see how people buy multiples.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> tell BSF it's blue when you flip it over


It is blue


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> Incoming&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15965540
> 
> ...


I almost bought this one


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

manofrolex said:


> I almost bought this one


Will look good next to your pool&#8230; much thinner and more svelte than I ever imagined from a G-Shock.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> Will look good next to your pool&#8230; much thinner and more svelte than I ever imagined from a G-Shock.


That was the idea something fun but then I was told solar is the way to go w gshock but then they are monster sized so ended up getting a VC


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

manofrolex said:


> That was the idea something fun but then I was told solar is the way to go w gshock but then they are monster sized so ended up getting a VC


My only other G-Shock is the solar GW-M5610 (the classic square one). The solar has lasted a long time, which is convenient. But the CasiOak is much more comfortable, wears better despite it's size, and the analog time with the digital toggle is very useful.

I could see myself getting another one.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> Incoming&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15965540
> 
> ...


Never been interested in G-shocks. But I did buy a Garmin for its GPS function










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Great summer watch&#8230; now I just need to find J-man's pool.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sap

No I bought a Speedmaster, the Zenith is nice though. I would have taken the Batman had they offered it to me but in the end it was the LN and I ran with it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> My only other G-Shock is the solar GW-M5610 (the classic square one). The solar has lasted a long time, which is convenient. But the CasiOak is much more comfortable, wears better despite it's size, and the analog time with the digital toggle is very useful.
> 
> I could see myself getting another one.


I need to slow it down w watches , the VC wiped me out of watch budget funds but maybe one day gschock will show up


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

manofrolex said:


> I need to slow it down w watches , the VC wiped me out of watch budget funds but maybe one day gschock will show up


That's fair&#8230; a 22.5K VCO probably wins out over a $120 G-shock&#8230;


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

harry_flashman said:


> View attachment 15965659
> 
> Great summer watch&#8230; now I just need to find J-man's pool.











Right here just start driving


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> It is blue


Jman, you suck!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jman, you suck!


Any progress w the boutique ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> I almost bought this one


Had to decide between that and the VC? Tough choice


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Had to decide between that and the VC? Tough choice


From a wallet stand point , yes


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> From a wallet stand point , yes


I always wanted an ass like that.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sarada Seiko Sunday! And a famous Beverly Hills Statue - "Gordon and Lily"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I always wanted an ass like that.


I don't like horses but always liked donkeys go figure


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

manofrolex said:


> I don't like horses but always liked donkeys go figure


An interesting fact on anatomy?

I liked horses, mules and donkeys.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> An interesting fact on anatomy?
> 
> I liked horses, mules and donkeys.


gf
Course I think I was too young when I watched a mule being created .


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> is that Tiffany?
> View attachment 15965204












Liked for the Pong...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who was the Debbie Harry fan?
> 
> View attachment 15965219


That would be me...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Any progress w the boutique ?


Still looking at late summer, which is fine with me.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Spent most of the day waiting for my son to jump out of an airplane. After about 4 h they told us that one of the plane's sensors was malfunctioning so no more flights. Not sure what sensors are needed when you take off, fly up about 1000 m and tell everyone to jump. My guess was that the pilot had too many beers for lunch and the EtOH sensor on the plane wouldn't let him start the plane
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I've never understood recreational skydiving.

I get the whole parachute for emergencies, or tactical purposes, but why anyone would jump out of a *perfectly good* aeroplane *by choice* is totally beyond me...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I can convince Jenna to join me, I'd give it a shot.
> 
> View attachment 15965368
> 
> ...


Softer landing?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

manofrolex said:


> I don't like horses but always liked donkeys go figure


Speaking of donkeys:

We had a family trivia game last night. (Excuse to get the extended family together an have a bit of fun).

Q: In an ANZAC context what was "Simpson" famous for...

B5: I buzzed in early and answered that he used a donkey...

One of the younger generation interrupted before I finished to say: "Did he f$#@ it?", followed by laughter from others (young), and silence from older.

I had to explain that he was a famous hero who used the donkey to save many lives of injured soldiers at Gallipoli and was killed while doing it.

I was very dismayed that they weren't aware of an important hero in our history, with a great humanitarian message, and disrespected him with a cheap joke...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Speaking of donkeys:
> 
> We had a family trivia game last night. (Excuse to get the extended family together an have a bit of fun).
> 
> ...


Sad. I love history , kind of a family thing . My grand father was a huge history buff so when we were sitting around at the dinner table all he ever talked about was history and quiz us asking for specific events, dates.
Miss him dearly


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Speaking of donkeys:
> 
> We had a family trivia game last night. (Excuse to get the extended family together an have a bit of fun).
> 
> ...


get used to it


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Am I channeling the polar by looking at this watch? Or is it something else ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Am I channeling the polar by looking at this watch? Or is it something else ?


Looks like an Alpinist.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Am I channeling the polar by looking at this watch? Or is it something else ?


You don't want that. You want this:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

manofrolex said:


> Sad. I love history , kind of a family thing . My grand father was a huge history buff so when we were sitting around at the dinner table all he ever talked about was history and quiz us asking for specific events, dates.
> Miss him dearly


Agree.

Those who ignore history are destined to repeat it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> get used to it


Oh, I am used to it.

I don't have to like it though, and can keep doing my bit to try to change it, especially with my own progeny...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You don't want that. You want this:


I know that but what do you think of the alpinist? Jman!!!! Everyone !!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I know that but what do you think of the alpinist? Jman!!!! Everyone !!!


Better than the green one.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I know that but what do you think of the alpinist? Jman!!!! Everyone !!!


I tried the Alpinist (blue) once and while some love it I did not like it one bit. So yes you are channeling your inner polar . Wipe that off the map and get the exp II.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

manofrolex said:


> I tried the Alpinist (blue) once and while some love it I did not like it one bit. So yes you are channeling your inner polar . Wipe that off the map and get the exp II.


Thanks my man. I also think it maybe a little small for me. I'm seriously considering buying a white dial soon which is why I looked at the white SMP and aqua terra. Even a nice white dial Hamilton would be nice. I need some suggestions because an explorer 2 at retail is impossible to get here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Thanks my man. I also think it maybe a little small for me. I'm seriously considering buying a white dial soon which is why I looked at the white SMP and aqua terra. Even a nice white dial Hamilton would be nice. I need some suggestions because an explorer 2 at retail is impossible to get here.


White SMP.

Are you gonna sell the BB41?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Am I channeling the polar by looking at this watch? Or is it something else ?


I don't see it...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> White SMP.
> 
> Are you gonna sell the BB41?


If I like it enough I'll have to. And yes I've sought prior approval from the Mrs. It happens when you buy her a new Tiffany ring for her birthday.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Thanks my man. I also think it maybe a little small for me. I'm seriously considering buying a white dial soon which is why I looked at the white SMP and aqua terra. Even a nice white dial Hamilton would be nice. I need some suggestions because an explorer 2 at retail is impossible to get here.


I may have missed.....any questions on white SMP?

I would pass on the seiko but thats not a surprise coming from me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Thanks my man. I also think it maybe a little small for me. I'm seriously considering buying a white dial soon which is why I looked at the white SMP and aqua terra. Even a nice white dial Hamilton would be nice. I need some suggestions because an explorer 2 at retail is impossible to get here.


Polar Marathon GSAR?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> I may have missed.....any questions on white SMP?
> 
> I would pass on the seiko but thats not a surprise coming from me.


Why?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Why?


oh i'm not a seiko person that's all. I did own quite a few back when but just not into them. I was saying my advice there useless.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Did make mistake of letting this go


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> oh i'm not a seiko person that's all. I did own quite a few back when but just not into them. I was saying my advice there useless.


It isn't useless mate. I read everyone's tips.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Did make mistake of letting this go
> View attachment 15966270


If the Khaki King had a white dial as opposed to champagne I'd consider it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Alpinist


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Alpinist
> View attachment 15966308


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Thanks my man. I also think it maybe a little small for me. I'm seriously considering buying a white dial soon which is why I looked at the white SMP and aqua terra. Even a nice white dial Hamilton would be nice. I need some suggestions because an explorer 2 at retail is impossible to get here.


I think the white is the best of the Alpinists, but the White SMP is a real step up


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I've never understood recreational skydiving.
> 
> I get the whole parachute for emergencies, or tactical purposes, but why anyone would jump out of a *perfectly good* aeroplane *by choice* is totally beyond me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


One of the jumpers said that about 1 in 1000 jumps there's a need to use your backup parachute. Thought that was a high percentage.

They were an interesting group of jumpers. Many spoke English and they had a very relaxed environment: many living in rundown trailers. I got the impression that they were jump instructors during summer and ski instructors during winter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Thanks my man. I also think it maybe a little small for me. I'm seriously considering buying a white dial soon which is why I looked at the white SMP and aqua terra. Even a nice white dial Hamilton would be nice. I need some suggestions because an explorer 2 at retail is impossible to get here.


If you want a watch that is engineered to take a beating










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Polar Marathon GSAR?


NRA

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> If you want a watch that is engineered to take a beating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mind it but that dial seems very deep like a velodrome.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> @sportura, you'll be happy to know the t-shirt guy couldn't take his eyes off my blue 36mm DJ with concentric circles...


He was mesmerised by the concentric circles?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> One of the jumpers said that about 1 in 1000 jumps there's a need to use your backup parachute. Thought that was a high percentage.
> 
> They were an interesting group of jumpers. Many spoke English and they had a very relaxed environment: many living in rundown trailers. I got the impression that they were jump instructors during summer and ski instructors during winter.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wouldn't want an instructor that was "relaxed" about skydiving.

That's one of those activities, like Bungee jumping, that you would want the instructor to have a very OCD attitude to safety...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Speaking of donkeys:
> 
> We had a family trivia game last night. (Excuse to get the extended family together an have a bit of fun).
> 
> ...


Apparently his superior didn't think much of him. He was recognised for his work but hardly mentioned in dispatches for a medal. Unlike these days, any mother father's son will get a medal just for turning up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Am I channeling the polar by looking at this watch? Or is it something else ?


White dialled Datejust 41?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Agree.
> 
> Those who ignore history are destined to repeat it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. I guess the pollies skipped history lessons in school. Never learnt anything from past mistakes and make new ones.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I know that but what do you think of the alpinist? Jman!!!! Everyone !!!


Nice. Just don't ask Gunnar as he will crap on the Alpinist (he's got one himself )


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Thanks my man. I also think it maybe a little small for me. I'm seriously considering buying a white dial soon which is why I looked at the white SMP and aqua terra. Even a nice white dial Hamilton would be nice. I need some suggestions because an explorer 2 at retail is impossible to get here.


Ask 59. He has something to say about white dials

@5959HH


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Simon said:


> I think the white is the best of the Alpinists, but the White SMP is a real step up
> View attachment 15966372


Instead of a white dial Omega Seamaster, I have a white dialled Seiko Samurai


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> White dialled Datejust 41?


Too much.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Instead of a white dial Omega Seamaster, I have a white dialled Seiko Samurai


I love that watch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I've never understood recreational skydiving.
> 
> I get the whole parachute for emergencies, or tactical purposes, but why anyone would jump out of a *perfectly good* aeroplane *by choice* is totally beyond me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Dicing with death?

When you see how the riggers fold parachutes and then think how these privateers fold theirs, you are like whoah!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> One of the jumpers said that about 1 in 1000 jumps there's a need to use your backup parachute. Thought that was a high percentage.
> 
> They were an interesting group of jumpers. Many spoke English and they had a very relaxed environment: many living in rundown trailers. I got the impression that they were jump instructors during summer and ski instructors during winter.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No thanks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Simon said:


> I love that watch


This is my poor man's Omega _Seamaster _white dial. LOL. It needs a new bezel and strap as I got it badly scratched the last time I was cycling and got into a minor accident.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Instead of a white dial Omega Seamaster, I have a white dialled Seiko Samurai


I'll see your Sammy and raise you an Edifice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'll see your Sammy and raise you an Edifice.


Nice.

Seiko Samurai or as Seiko calls it, the King Samurai.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I wouldn't want an instructor that was "relaxed" about skydiving.
> 
> That's one of those activities, like Bungee jumping, that you would want the instructor to have a very OCD attitude to safety...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


My son's gf remarked that the place looked like a hippie camp. So I wasn't too upset that the jump was cancelled.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Do these dials bleach in the sun?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> This is my poor man's Omega _Seamaster _white dial. LOL. It needs a new bezel and strap as I got it badly scratched the last time I was cycling and got into a minor accident.
> 
> View attachment 15966509


One thing about Seiko is that nobody does dials like they do. Even that white alpinist is white sun burst.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Thanks my man. I also think it maybe a little small for me. I'm seriously considering buying a white dial soon which is why I looked at the white SMP and aqua terra. Even a nice white dial Hamilton would be nice. I need some suggestions because an explorer 2 at retail is impossible to get here.


A white dial DJ41 with smooth bezel / oyster.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15966548
> 
> 
> Do these dials bleach in the sun?


It's OK.

Not Solar, so doesn't ever need to see the sun.

Isn't the whole point of a "Black ops" watch to be non-reflective and be used in the dark anyway, so just keep it away from *any* light and you should be fine...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> It's OK.
> 
> Not Solar, so doesn't ever need to see the sun.
> 
> ...


No was hoping the dial would go white so I could read the time ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> No was hoping the dial would go white so I could read the time 😉


The button at the 2 o'clock position says "LIGHT". It should help a wee bit....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> No was hoping the dial would go white so I could read the time


What a novel idea...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> What a novel idea...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Old fashioned I know, but I am old.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> The button at the 2 o'clock position says "LIGHT". It should help a wee bit....











Or just buy multiple versions&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> The button at the 2 o'clock position says "LIGHT". It should help a wee bit....


Trust you to get all technical on me 🙄


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

harry_flashman said:


> View attachment 15966606
> 
> Or just buy multiple versions&#8230;


Is that the watch equivalent of a feeder?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Is that the watch equivalent of a feeder?


Maybe 4 per wrist; 8 total?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I never have bought more than one of any watch, and I ain’t starting now.

I will just get me some radium paint and coat up the bits I need to see.

No problem with that is there 🤔


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> It's OK.
> 
> Not Solar, so doesn't ever need to see the sun.
> 
> ...


Black ops wear this and use their iPhones to tell the time.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Came across these drummers during my wandering on Pride Day.










They invited Mrs. BSF to join the group.

This was the emcee for the show.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> One of the jumpers said that about 1 in 1000 jumps there's a need to use your backup parachute. Thought that was a high percentage.
> 
> They were an interesting group of jumpers. Many spoke English and they had a very relaxed environment: many living in rundown trailers. *I got the impression that they were jump instructors during summer and ski instructors during winter.*


Not to be morbid, but if MrsBS passes first, and if I can build enough of a cushion... I might join that crew.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Came across these drummers during my wandering on Pride Day.
> 
> View attachment 15966697
> 
> ...


Also saw many women wearing mesh tops with nothing on underneath and in Washington Square Park, many women were topless. (An agreement with the NYPD kept the cops out of the park, so there was no concern of being ticketed or whatever it is cops do with topless women...)

It was all fine until I saw lots of women from the SS Obesity...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> I think Mickey started a thread about Submariner is a sign of old age. How about someone start a thread about two tone being old age?
> 
> That will trigger the masses to come out and post.


I meant to link the thread earlier --

There's a thread asking if we would wear two-tone models, and the OP started it off with, "Maybe it's age,..."

One of the responses mentioned AARP:








Two Tone Models


I have come around on two tones and wear this one. Not all of them work for me just like not all stainless steel or any other material will.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Also saw many women wearing mesh tops with nothing on underneath and in Washington Square Park, many women were topless. (An agreement with the NYPD kept the cops out of the park, so there was no concern of being ticketed or whatever it is cops do with topless women...)
> 
> It was all fine until I saw lots of women from the SS Obesity...


That's sadly true for any nude experience. Went to a nude beach once and the instant me and the wife stepped foot on it that average age plummeted by 2 decades at least (and not because a bunch of old codgers had heart attacks at seeing a mid 30's woman's breasts again 

I find Mardi Gras parties are the best for youthful sightseeing. Because they gotta earn those beads the free market comes into play


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Also saw many women wearing mesh tops with nothing on underneath and in Washington Square Park, many women were topless. (An agreement with the NYPD kept the cops out of the park, so there was no concern of being ticketed or whatever it is cops do with topless women...)
> 
> It was all fine until I saw lots of women from the SS Obesity...


Relevant beer commercial:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Ask 59. He has something to say about white dials
> 
> @5959HH


For whatever reason I've found a tendency to become bored with white dial watches, maybe with the exception of dress watches. My overwhelming preference is for black dial watches, realizing mileage of others will vary. 








This is my one and only white dial watch.









My wife wears this Reverso









However her favorite is this one. Although I modeled the Reverso and Cellini on my wrist, both are my wife's watches, someday to be passed onto our daughter.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I know that but what do you think of the alpinist? Jman!!!! Everyone !!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

manofrolex said:


> Sad. I love history , kind of a family thing . My grand father was a huge history buff so when we were sitting around at the dinner table all he ever talked about was history and quiz us asking for specific events, dates.
> Miss him dearly


Interesting that we seem not to learn the lessons of history.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> My son's gf remarked that the place looked like a hippie camp. So I wasn't too upset that the jump was cancelled.


That's what most white water outfits were like back in the day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Galaga said:


> One thing about Seiko is that nobody does dials like they do. Even that white alpinist is white sun burst.


Then you might like sm300


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Best white dial?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> The button at the 2 o'clock position says "LIGHT". It should help a wee bit....


That's called a timex


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> I never have bought more than one of any watch, and I ain't starting now.
> 
> I will just get me some radium paint and coat up the bits I need to see.
> 
> No problem with that is there ?


I should have learned that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5959HH said:


> For whatever reason I've found a tendency to become bored with white dial watches, maybe with the exception of dress watches. My overwhelming preference is for black dial watches, realizing mileage of others will vary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15966846


Rare exception to my rule and now wish I'd bought an OP39W when I had an opportunity before it was discontinued and prices skyrocketed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> For whatever reason I've found a tendency to become bored with white dial watches, maybe with the exception of dress watches. My overwhelming preference is for black dial watches, realizing mileage of others will vary.
> 
> This is my one and only white dial watch.


That Datejust is probably one of the best looking ones Rolex have ever made in the last 50 years. Precious metal on alligator strap with the solid buckle.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

My white dial subset is complete.

Chronograph that can be dressed up or dressed down
Gold dress watch
Sporty casual beater diver
Gaudy, blingy Breitling mostly retained for one of the best bracelets I've ever worn


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> That Datejust is probably one of the best looking ones Rolex have ever made in the last 50 years. Precious metal on alligator strap with the solid buckle.


plus one


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> That's what most white water outfits were like back in the day.


Yeah, that's been my experience as well.

Were I single and never interested in a family, that kinda lifestyle could be appealing. Ski work all winter, camping/white water all summer/fall. Probably gotta be a bit open to the type of woman you attract (looks and mentality) but I imagine if you can play a little guitar around a campfire and have access to decent weed that lifestyle will keep you happy


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Absolutely love this watch. I thank all the enablers


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, where is everybody??

Kate is present and accounted for...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, where is everybody??
> 
> Kate is present and accounted for...
> 
> View attachment 15967723


bz finding rental car


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Absolutely love this watch. I thank all the enablers


Looks awesome on that strap mate. 

Changed around to other colours yet? The grey and black Nato strap is nice too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, where is everybody??
> 
> Kate is present and accounted for...
> 
> View attachment 15967723


I think it was Sunday yesterday.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Absolutely love this watch. I thank all the enablers





















Treat yourself to one of these (Fisher Space Pen) and one of these (Uncle Seiko flat link brushed bracelet) and you'll _really _be rockin' the vintage vibe.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> Treat yourself to one of these (Fisher Space Pen) and one of these (Uncle Seiko flat link brushed bracelet) and you'll _really _be rockin' the vintage vibe.


Not the new bracelet from the 3861?

PS The no gap deployment leather OEM is on its way from Switzerland.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> That's called a timex


Wouldn't work as a "Black Ops" watch.

BO Leader: "OK men, before we breach enemy property, let's synchronise our watches on my mark."

Watchtower: "Security breach detected.They just activated their Indiglo 1km away on the edge of the compound".

[Sets off security alarm, targets and unleashes all available weaponry at the lights.]...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> If terrorist's had preferred Timex Indiglo's instead of Casio, they would have been much easier should be handed out for free.
> 
> Wouldn't work as a "Black Ops" watch.
> 
> ...


true but you don't have to push that crown ....


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Not the new bracelet from the 3861?


Not aware of it as I don't pay attention to Omega's new releases. This one is from Uncle Seiko, someone I follow.



Galaga said:


> PS The no gap deployment leather OEM is on its way from Switzerland.


Awesome! You have the proper fitting Omega clasp, yes? It's not a traditional clasp, you need something specific.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Treat yourself to one of these (Fisher Space Pen) and one of these (Uncle Seiko flat link brushed bracelet) and you'll _really _be rockin' the vintage vibe.


JB Champion Komfit mesh FTW


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> JB Champion Komfit mesh FTW
> 
> View attachment 15967876
> 
> ...












I know it's authentic (as is a strip of velcro) but I just couldn't do that. This battleship grey blushark NATO was as far as I was able to go on the wannabe astronaut front.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Hellloo


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> Hellloo


wassup?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

sportura said:


> I know it's authentic (as is a strip of velcro) but I just couldn't do that. This battleship grey blushark NATO was as far as I was able to go on the wannabe astronaut front.


right...like black op discussion...i ain't don't wannabe


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Not the new bracelet from the 3861?
> 
> PS The no gap deployment leather OEM is on its way from Switzerland.


How about a "new" 1171 with 633 endlinks?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> Not aware of it as I don't pay attention to Omega's new releases. This one is from Uncle Seiko, someone I follow.
> 
> Awesome! You have the proper fitting Omega clasp, yes? It's not a traditional clasp, you need something specific.


I do.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> Hellloo





Betterthere said:


> wassup?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Absolutely love this watch. I thank all the enablers


Nice!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice!


Three Speedies, Sap? Three ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Another thing I really like the OEM steel bracelet of the 1861/63. I saw the new one and tried it on at the boutique and it feels a little light and almost like a jubilee. I may check out Sporty's suggestion from Uncle Seiko. He knows his Speedies and may re-acquire one soon.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Three Speedies, Sap? Three ?


Okay, you caught me cheating!

One is mine, 2 belong to my lady.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

With al this Speedy talk, I do find myself drawn to chronos lately:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Not usually my type but I can't stop looking:


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Not usually my type but I can't stop looking:


Check online, I'm sure you will be able to find a similar iPhone case 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Check online, I'm sure you will be able to find a similar iPhone case
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks I thought it may have been an Android.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> With al this Speedy talk, I do find myself drawn to chronos lately:


Can't go wrong with Zenith, but that GP is probably worth a closer inspection...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Not usually my type but I can't stop looking:


No thanks.

That requires an antidote to remove from my brain...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> No thanks.
> 
> That requires an antidote to remove from my brain...
> 
> ...


That's better. No case FTW.









Your iPhone 13 doesn't always need a case


Commentary: Your new iPhone doesn't have to be swaddled in rubber 24/7. This is the case for hybrid casing.




www.cnet.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What’s with their fingernails?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> What's with their fingernails?


They have fingernails?

I didn't even notice if they were wearing watches...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Check online, I'm sure you will be able to find a similar iPhone case
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOL!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> What's with their fingernails?


Yeah, it's a thing now. Right along with the long fake eyelashes.

Not a fan of either. AT ALL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Saw F9 last night. Hot chicks and fast cars. Who needs more?










There was also another hottie but it was "she who must not be named..."

Btw, more cars were crashed than bullets fired in any John Wick movie...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw F9 last night. Hot chicks and fast cars. Who needs more?
> 
> View attachment 15968585
> 
> ...


Gf.

The hottie on the right (Ramsey) was my fave; must have been her British accent...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> The hottie on the right (Ramsey) was my fave; must have been her British accent...


Gf

Is she adorable or what?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Two miles down; one to go. Getting the walk in while temps are still in 80s. Taking a short rest too. Almost never do that. Hot, humid, etc. though.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15967879


Oh man, a calendar module on a strap would be so dope. Probably wouldn't be that expensive if it had laser etched inserts you could order with your own custom date reminders

Cue the wife: "What does 'MSTRSS BD' mean?"

Me: "Oh, that's just the monthly reminder to check the master chronometer certification against my watchcheck app, cool huh?" as her eyes glaze over from watch talk and crisis averted!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw F9 last night. Hot chicks and fast cars. Who needs more?
> 
> View attachment 15968585
> 
> ...


Charlize Theron?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Oh man, a calendar module on a strap would be so dope. Probably wouldn't be that expensive if it had laser etched inserts you could order with your own custom date reminders


I know, right? When I learned about the strap I thought it would be pretty trick to have the little calendar pieces, too. Then I realized how many I'd need to have, and/or buy a pack of twelve every year from&#8230; where?&#8230; and then I'd end up throwing away these little pieces of steel.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Oh man, a calendar module on a strap would be so dope. Probably wouldn't be that expensive if it had laser etched inserts you could order with your own custom date reminders
> 
> Cue the wife: "What does 'MSTRSS BD' mean?"
> 
> Me: "Oh, that's just the monthly reminder to check the master chronometer certification against my watchcheck app, cool huh?" as her eyes glaze over from watch talk and crisis averted!!


That is some epic thinking on your feet!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Charlize Theron?


I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15968979


VERY cool!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today is the 2-yr anniversary of a very happy event. Care to guess?

Has nothing to do with Jenna...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Today is the 2-yr anniversary of a very happy event. Care to guess?
> 
> Has nothing to do with Jenna...


Retired? Sort of


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@Galaga spent time look ing thru longines men's 
Some nice stuff there


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Retired? Sort of


Semi retired sounds like a good guess as he often talks about only having 4-h Zoom meetings.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Retired? Sort of


Sorta but I fully retired in 2013 but it only lasted a year and a half or so. Then came the part-time gig.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Semi retired sounds like a good guess as he often talks about only having 4-h Zoom meetings.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah, those are quarterly with no Toobin Time. There's tons of stuff to read beforehand too. Who lives larger than me?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorta but I fully retired in 2013 but it only lasted a year and a half or so. Then came the part-time gig.


The move back to the city


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Crazy how many people in Raleigh wear masks.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Big day for me as I finally figured out how to photograph 4 watches on one hand. Cramps like a mother****, though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> The move back to the city


The day I sold my blue Zelos!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Crazy how many people in Raleigh wear masks.


Concern over the Delta variant?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> Big day for me as I finally figured out how to photograph 4 watches on one hand. Cramps like a mother****, though.


No Cermit?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No Cermit?


Saving for something else


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

sportura said:


> Saving for something else


Radium paint for the Casioak??


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> Is she adorable or what?


She's in Game of thrones too-in a diff outfit and sometimes without an outfit.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw F9 last night. Hot chicks and fast cars. Who needs more?
> 
> View attachment 15968585
> 
> ...


Saw F9 too. Yeah , fast cars and hot chicks- nothing else. Same old story. Its sad they cant get fresh content.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> Saving for something else


Snoopy Speedmaster.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Snoopy Speedmaster.


Ugh. Still waiting for that one!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Ugh. Still waiting for that one!


Me too. Something weird going on with that watch. All the US boutiques told me they were sold out upon release in Oct while UK and EU ADs have told me they haven't been released there yet. Huh?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Me too. Something weird going on with that watch. All the US boutiques told me they were sold out upon release in Oct while UK and EU ADs have told me they haven't been released there yet. Huh?


No word from my AD

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sweden’s out of EM


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Saving for something else


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Concern over the Delta variant?


crazy was the keyword


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sweden's out of EM
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Toilet paper?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Spotted this ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Me too. Something weird going on with that watch. All the US boutiques told me they were sold out upon release in Oct while UK and EU ADs have told me they haven't been released there yet. Huh?


maybe production/manufacturing issues with the caseback?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> crazy was the keyword


IMO enough is enough! This COVID pandemic has been the catalyst to throw us into economic and political turmoil, and time to stop living our lives in fear and panic. I'm truly sick of politicians establishing rules for the rest of us that they themselves refuse to follow.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> Big day for me as I finally figured out how to photograph 4 watches on one hand. Cramps like a mother****, though.


Considering the weight of one watch, that's nearly two pounds on that wrist of yours!

LOL. The effort people go through for social media.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Concern over the Delta variant?


Delta? That's the Indian variant isn't it? It's making its rounds and it's mutated into something else altogether.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Saw F9 too. Yeah , fast cars and hot chicks- nothing else. Same old story. Its sad they cant get fresh content.


Some of these old movie franchise needs to know why people say quit while you're ahead. Format is stale and it's reached a level of absurdity. LOL. I probably won't even watch that one after the last one which was already absurd.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Snoopy Speedmaster.


He will buy that at 3x MSRP.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Spotted this ...
> View attachment 15969538


J-mod?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> IMO enough is enough! This COVID pandemic has been the catalyst to throw us into economic and political turmoil, and time to stop living our lives in fear and panic. I'm truly sick of politicians establishing rules for the rest of us that they themselves refuse to follow.


Is this about the time I can start ranting about our politicians?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Delta? That's the Indian variant isn't it? It's making its rounds and it's mutated into something else altogether.


don't think so


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Is this about the time I can start ranting about our politicians?


no let's stand down


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The Speedmaster has given me so much focus with my collection. It's such a fantastic piece that you can change up so well with a strap change.

Thanks to everyone for pushing its virtues.

Can I now have some suggestions besides the two straps that I already have. I actually don't mind the gap between the lugs and strap for some reason. Might have something to do with the twisted lyre lugs. Should I get a more padded leather strap for it? These two are what's got me interested next.


















First one is a dusty grey, the second is a brown.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> no let's stand down


Ok, let's try this.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, let's try this.
> 
> View attachment 15969708


pretty eyes


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Got to strip naked in front of 2 women today...not a single comment on my OP41


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Got to strip naked in front of 2 women today...not a single comment on my OP41


Their attention was obviously focused elsewhere, probably on a different appendage...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> The Speedmaster has given me so much focus with my collection. It's such a fantastic piece that you can change up so well with a strap change.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for pushing its virtues.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> pretty eyes


Yup. She was on an episode of _Lewis_ (BBC murder mystery series) and was absolutely stunning. The director knew enough to focus on her eyes every chance he got...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Got to strip naked in front of 2 women today...not a single comment on my OP41


They were otherwise distracted?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Their attention was obviously focused elsewhere, probably on a different appendage...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


nra.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> pretty eyes


Agreed.

I'm a sucker for nice eyes...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> The Speedmaster has given me so much focus with my collection. It's such a fantastic piece that you can change up so well with a strap change.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for pushing its virtues.
> 
> ...


Do you like Natos?

I just received 5 new Blusharks today:
















3 Knit Weave single pass, one Shark Fin Titanium (colour), and reg Alpha Premium.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The Speedmaster has given me so much focus with my collection. It's such a fantastic piece that you can change up so well with a strap change.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for pushing its virtues.
> 
> ...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 15969749


This^^^

Yet again you demonstrate how well a bund strap can work when worn correctly on a suitable wrist, with a suitable watch...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Black5 said:


> This^^^
> 
> Yet again you demonstrate how well a bund strap can work when worn correctly on a suitable wrist, with a suitable watch...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Watch, strap and wrist are vintage ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

@Galaga ; Check out watch strap and on right


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'm a sucker for nice eyes...
> 
> ...


I think having 2 different colored eyes has always made me pay attention to them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The Speedmaster has given me so much focus with my collection. It's such a fantastic piece that you can change up so well with a strap change.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for pushing its virtues.
> 
> ...


Ever tried a bund strap?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Ever tried a bund strap?


No. I'm also not into natos on a Speedie.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Got to strip naked in front of 2 women today...not a single comment on my OP41


That's because they were focusing on something else&#8230;


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Their attention was obviously focused elsewhere, probably on a different appendage...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL never read ahead


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The Speedmaster has given me so much focus with my collection. It's such a fantastic piece that you can change up so well with a strap change.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for pushing its virtues.
> 
> ...


Second strap looks superb IMO. Check out Bulang & Sons&#8230;they're my favourite strap artiste. Agree with your comment on the gap btw&#8230;something about it on the Speedy works well.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Panda monium has erupted.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Merv said:


> Panda monium has erupted.
> 
> View attachment 15969775
> View attachment 15969776


Stunning


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Merv said:


> Second strap looks superb IMO. Check out &#8230;they're my favourite strap artiste. Agree with your comment on the gap btw&#8230;something about it on the Speedy works well.





Merv said:


> Second strap looks superb IMO. Check out *Bulang & Sons*&#8230;they're my favourite strap artiste. Agree with your comment on the gap btw&#8230;something about it on the Speedy works well.


very good straps, i have a few

for the next level check out custom made by aaron bespoke / combat straps.

aaron made my bund... best strap i have ever had. A bit of $$$ though


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Considering the weight of one watch, that's nearly two pounds on that wrist of yours!
> 
> LOL. The effort people go through for social media.


And you should have seen how long it took me to synchronize all the seconds hands. It's real work.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

sportura said:


> And you should have seen how long it took me to synchronize all the seconds hands. It's real work.


I can only imagine the looks you got as you gently shook each watch to advance the seconds hand only to throw out a thunderous curse as it swept past 12


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The Timepiece Gentleman has disappeared with millions of dollars!









Breaking News: Dallas Grey Watch Dealer 'The Timepiece Gentleman' Seems to Have Vanished with Millions of Dollars in Consignment Inventory and Funding Money — WATCH COLLECTING LIFESTYLE


Just because this developing story is happening right here in Dallas where WCL is based, we are covering this story that is outrageous, to say the least. After doing our research, we found information that claims that The Timepiece Gentleman —Gentleman Timepieces— was launched in Dallas, Texas at th




www.watchcollectinglifestyle.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

sportura said:


> The Timepiece Gentleman has disappeared with millions of dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His website is "down" and as far as I can tell his Instagram is deleted (or changed) as it's no longer on my following list!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> And you should have seen how long it took me to synchronize all the seconds hands. It's real work.


Pity you. Such hard work.

You can kick back and let your man servant serve you some refreshments.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> The Timepiece Gentleman has disappeared with millions of dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm&#8230; grey dealer. LOL.

I think the lesson learnt from this is:
1) never consign your watch to a dealer
2) always pay using products with fraud protection


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> His website is "down" and as far as I can tell his Instagram is deleted (or changed) as it's no longer on my following list!


And he vanished like that huh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> No. I'm also not into natos on a Speedie.


How about parachute material with red stitching?










Below are my strap combos. Looking to add a bund trap and a brown one in time.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> How about parachute material with red stitching?
> 
> View attachment 15969940
> 
> ...


I like the parachute with red...
Where is that from?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I like the parachute with red...
> Where is that from?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


From ze Cherman site - Watch Band Centre. They have plenty of straps for selection and you can choose material, colour, width, etc.

WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com (watch-band-center.com)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jeez... It just occurred to me that will roll past 30,OoO posts in about about 46 more. Possibly by this weekend.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Some of these old movie franchise needs to know why people say quit while you're ahead. Format is stale and it's reached a level of absurdity. LOL. I probably won't even watch that one after the last one which was already absurd.


Yeah, I lost the interest after F6. Rest followed was crap.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I’m looking forward to F9. But not nearly as excited as I was for the first 5 films :/


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Still Speedy Tuesday!

And still enjoying this even though the "upgraded" 44.25mm master chronometer model is incoming!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

sportura said:


> The Timepiece Gentleman has disappeared with millions of dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I follow them in YouTube. They actually have a good amount of followers and reputation.Don't know why would they ruin that and i'm sure it would be hard to get that back (if they decide to come clean).
Wasted.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tail end of Speedy Tuesday.

Trying out new straps. I think the gray one works well. I would like the reddish one to work, but not sure about the colour of the stripe. What do you guys think?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Jeez... It just occurred to me that will roll past 30,OoO posts in about about 46 more. Possibly by * tonight*.


FIFY.

Come on.
Hit up some public threads and go for it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> The Timepiece Gentleman has disappeared with millions of dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oopsy daisy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, I lost the interest after F6. Rest followed was crap.


You did better than me. I lost interest after the first one...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Tail end of Speedy Tuesday.
> 
> Trying out new straps. I think the gray one works well. I would like the reddish one to work, but not sure about the colour of the stripe. What do you guys think?


Grey looks great. Not sure about the red as I'm only seeing it on a vintage iPad.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Tail end of Speedy Tuesday.
> 
> Trying out new straps. I think the gray one works well. I would like the reddish one to work, but not sure about the colour of the stripe. What do you guys think?


Sorry, but that's a no from me for both.

Grey with a little red highlight or stripe might work better...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> The Timepiece Gentleman has disappeared with millions of dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stumbled upon his YouTube channel early on and watched one or two but 1+ h watching him wheeling and dealing w/o much substance killed it.

Maybe he's off to the land of down under to join another infamous youtuber .

Combine and conquer...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Got to strip naked in front of 2 women today...not a single comment on my OP41


did your iphone have a case or not?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Oopsy daisy
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Their videos were pretty boring, but also revealed their shoddy operations and unsustainable retail business practices.

I don't know how anybody could willingly invest money in them, or entrust them with valuable watches.

Then again, I called out my concerns on another forum some months ago and was shouted down by those who supposedly knew better...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

sportura said:


> The Timepiece Gentleman has disappeared with millions of dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> You did better than me. I lost interest after the first one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Tail end of Speedy Tuesday.
> 
> Trying out new straps. I think the gray one works well. I would like the reddish one to work, but not sure about the colour of the stripe. What do you guys think?


Reddish suits the watch more than the first. I reckon with out strips would be good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> I follow them in YouTube. They actually have a good amount of followers and reputation.Don't know why would they ruin that and i'm sure it would be hard to get that back (if they decide to come clean).
> Wasted.


Why wasted? It's a con job. They blow the balloon till it's big and fat, then slaughter it when all the 1,000 gullible fools have invested $2k each in the start up. That's USD$2m plus all the consigned inventory they've got. Easily $3m. Vamooshed. Poof.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Come on.
> Hit up some public threads and go for it...
> ...


Thanks bro. Let's go out to celebrate and have some drinks tonight.

Oh&#8230; wait? Lock down? Sucks!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> You did better than me. I lost interest after the first one...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I watched it only to see Giselle.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I stumbled upon his YouTube channel early on and watched one or two but 1+ h watching him wheeling and dealing w/o much substance killed it.
> 
> Maybe he's off to the land of down under to join another infamous youtuber .
> 
> ...


LOL. Hardly a timepiece "gentleman".


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> Second strap looks superb IMO. Check out Bulang & Sons&#8230;they're my favourite strap artiste. Agree with your comment on the gap btw&#8230;something about it on the Speedy works well.


Thanks Merv.

Some of these straps are amazing. Pricey but obviously top shelf.









Omega Speedmaster Professional Leather Strap Guide


The Omega Speedmaster was the first watch on the moon and we believe you’ll too be over the moon with our curated selection of straps. Let us style you up!



magazine.bulangandsons.com


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks bro. Let's go out to celebrate and have some drinks tonight.
> 
> Oh&#8230; wait? Lock down? Sucks!





BundyBear said:


> Thanks bro. Let's go out to celebrate and have some drinks tonight.
> 
> Oh&#8230; wait? Lock down? Sucks!


39 to go for you, 120 to go to the next 59 @ 68k , if you get a bit of post supporting banter, and time it right, you could pick up both at the same time and do it right here.

Just sayin'...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Bored sitting at home alone trying to rate grant applications so I'm entertaining myself by trying on watches that I haven't worn for several months.

The Ninja turtle, a European LE, sells for about double it's MSRP, but I've never warmed to the faux lume or the black case.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Thanks Merv.
> 
> Some of these straps are amazing. Pricey but obviously top shelf.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the link.

Speedmasters can easily impact your wallet if you slip too far down the strap rabbit hole.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks for posting the link.
> 
> Speedmasters can easily impact your wallet if you slip too far down the strap rabbit hole.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Bored sitting at home alone trying to rate grant applications so I'm entertaining myself by trying on watches that I haven't worn for several months.
> 
> The Ninja turtle, a European LE, sells for about double it's MSRP, but I've never warmed to the faux lume or the black case.
> 
> ...


Sound like a good candidate for sale then.

Is that a sneaky sales post?

Make sure you have been here more than 90 days and have 100 posts...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> 39 to go for you, 120 to go to the next 59 @ 68k , if you get a bit of post supporting banter, and time it right, you could pick up both at the same time and do it right here.
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Take it naturally brother. Slow and steady.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh. Apologies. Saw brother Merv just triggered a memory.

Gal Gadot gives birth to her third daughter.









Gal Gadot Gives Birth to Third Child: PIC


Gal Gadot has given birth to her third daughter.




www.etonline.com





@Merv @delco714


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> The Timepiece Gentleman has disappeared with millions of dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember guys commenting on the TG videos that this was a Ponzi scheme...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> How about parachute material with red stitching?
> 
> View attachment 15969940
> 
> ...


Don't think you need to add any more straps; the parachute one is just about perfect.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Jeez... It just occurred to me that will roll past 30,OoO posts in about about 46 more. Possibly by this weekend.


I can post 45 shots of Jenna if that helps...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, I lost the interest after F6. Rest followed was crap.


But, but, but... Gal Gadot was in F7!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm looking forward to F9. But not nearly as excited as I was for the first 5 films :/


After the year we've had, I looked forward to some mindless entertainment and F9 fit the bill. _Really_ looking forward to the Bond movie!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> I follow them in YouTube. They actually have a good amount of followers and reputation.Don't know why would they ruin that and i'm sure it would be hard to get that back (if they decide to come clean).
> Wasted.


Hard? You're being waaay optimistic. Don't think they can talk themselves out of this mess...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Tail end of Speedy Tuesday.
> 
> Trying out new straps. I think the gray one works well. I would like the reddish one to work, but not sure about the colour of the stripe. What do you guys think?


Yeah, I think the grey one is a winner; can take or leave the other one.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Come on.
> Hit up some public threads and go for it...
> ...


Oops, misunderstood Bear's post...

Bear: I can still lend you those Jenna pics if you want. ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Why wasted? It's a con job. They blow the balloon till it's big and fat, then slaughter it when all the 1,000 gullible fools have invested $2k each in the start up. That's USD$2m plus all the consigned inventory they've got. Easily $3m. Vamooshed. Poof.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Oh. Apologies. Saw brother Merv just triggered a memory.
> 
> Gal Gadot gives birth to her third daughter.
> 
> ...


The apple(s) don't fall far from the tree...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Oh. Apologies. Saw brother Merv just triggered a memory.
> 
> Gal Gadot gives birth to her third daughter.
> 
> ...


She did! Her oldest is her clone too, crazy!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I remember guys commenting on the TG videos that this was a Ponzi scheme...


Like all grey dealers, he has a huge cashflow issue, needs to sell watches so he can buy more inventory, they were always very tight on money......but spending $17K on steak dinners and looking to upgrade their storefront which made no sense in a non-social-media world.

Big mistake in selling 1000 "investments" for $2K each for preferred customers to be in a buying group and then allowing them to sell to each other peer-to-peer. They essentially cut themselves out of the profit picture for their very best clients, genius.

Some think this is all a publicity stunt. We'll see.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> The Timepiece Gentleman has disappeared with millions of dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder where they'll turn up next. Their business was located in the Crescent in Dallas where I live although I've never visited their place of business, currently no longer in business. Wondering if they've left the country?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I wonder where they'll turn up next. Their business was located in the Crescent in Dallas where I live although I've never visited their place of business, currently no longer in business. Wondering if they've left the country?


Probably served with an injunction from those who were giving them $2K as an investment and weren't given what they were promised. Likely forced to stop conducting business which is why they took down their social media and closed their doors.

Or it's a publicity stunt (doubt that, brand damage).

Anthony is a hustler, perhaps he sensed that they were in over their heads or the market was softening and he pivoted to start selling condos in the Everglades.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I remember guys commenting on the TG videos that this was a Ponzi scheme...


Is it's a scam, it's a well thought out scam.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't think you need to add any more straps; the parachute one is just about perfect.


Thanks BJF. I like that one best. I didn't show the other leather ones I got as they are on the flieger watches at the moment.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I can post 45 shots of Jenna if that helps...


I will respond with 45 of Gal.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15970293


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The apple(s) don't fall far from the tree...
> 
> View attachment 15970302


Looking at the daughters, yeah, agreed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> She did! Her oldest is her clone too, crazy!


They look like her. LOL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, I lost the interest after F6. Rest followed was crap.


I lost interest after Tokyo Drift.

Went back to the first one and was pleased by how simple the story was, too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks for posting the link.
> 
> Speedmasters can easily impact your wallet if you slip too far down the strap rabbit hole.


Like I said about the Speedmaster a few years back -- it's just "A Watch", it has no style or decoration. It doesn't _match_ anything, so it _goes with_ everything.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But, but, but... Gal Gadot was in F7!!
> 
> View attachment 15970266


Gotta say that she started to look better when she began working out for Wonder Woman. Awfully skinny in F7.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Gotta say that she started to look better when she began working out for Wonder Woman. Awfully skinny in F7.


Bear, is that you?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From Mrs. BSF this morning.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> I will respond with 45 of Gal.


OoOh,










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, how's the weather in London today? It sucks here.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Mrs. BSF this morning.
> 
> View attachment 15970488












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> After the year we've had, I looked forward to some mindless entertainment and F9 fit the bill. _Really_ looking forward to the Bond movie!


I am definitely looking forward to Bond!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Jeez... It just occurred to me that will roll past 30,OoO posts in about about 46 more. Possibly by this weekend.


or yesterday


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pongster said:


> did your iphone have a case or not?


never had an apple product...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> never had an apple product...


This is the only apple product I want.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is the only apple product I want.
> 
> View attachment 15970772


I did have a banana


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But, but, but... Gal Gadot was in F7!!
> 
> View attachment 15970266


Ha ha.

Mate, I meant , I lost interest in the story, not in Gal. Gal is OoO poster gal. I watched whole Wonder woman 1984 movie only for her.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks bro. Let's go out to celebrate and have some drinks tonight.
> 
> Oh&#8230; wait? Lock down? Sucks!


Yeah, SE QLD is in lockdown too. Because of a receptionist at COVID Ward got infected by COVID.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I lost interest after Tokyo Drift.
> 
> Went back to the first one and was pleased by how simple the story was, too.


 Fully agree mate. The first one was the best out of all.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, SE QLD is in lockdown too. Because of a receptionist at COVID Ward got infected by COVID.


what's a lockdown?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> Mate, I meant , I lost interest in the story, not in Gal. Gal is OoO poster gal. I watched whole Wonder woman 1984 movie only for her.
> 
> View attachment 15971017


 Me too and boy the storyline on WW84 was complete and utter crap...one of the worst I've encountered. But who gives a crap when you can stare at her for a couple of hours.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> Mate, I meant , I lost interest in the story, not in Gal. Gal is OoO poster gal. I watched whole Wonder woman 1984 movie only for her.
> 
> View attachment 15971017


Me and thee. Otherwise Wonder Woman 1984 was a boring, stupid movie.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> Me too and boy the storyline on WW84 was complete and utter crap...one of the worst I've encountered. But who gives a crap when you can stare at her for a couple of hours.


#nevereverreadahead


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Me and thee. Otherwise Wonder Woman 1984 was a boring, stupid movie.


After hearing all the reviews, I passed on the movie, even if I could watch Gal for a couple of hours. Much better to tee up the DVD of the first movie.

Or tee up any Doctor Who episode with Jenna!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> what's a lockdown?


From the Queensland gov website.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Merv said:


> Me too and boy the storyline on WW84 was complete and utter crap...one of the worst I've encountered. But who gives a crap when you can stare at her for a couple of hours.





5959HH said:


> Me and thee. Otherwise Wonder Woman 1984 was a boring, stupid movie.


Yeah, such a stupid movie- i dont even recollect any part of the story- if there's any


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> After hearing all the reviews, I passed on the movie, even if I could watch Gal for a couple of hours. Much better to tee up the DVD of the first movie.
> 
> Or tee up any Doctor Who episode with Jenna!
> 
> View attachment 15971415


You've changed your avatar! Nice


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> You've changed your avatar! Nice


Very sharp eyes, Bear!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> From the Queensland gov website.
> 
> View attachment 15971424


hahaha yeah I know ...we just don't have them


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> From the Queensland gov website.
> 
> View attachment 15971424


That's a long list of dos and don'ts


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> You've changed your avatar! Nice


Step 1
now no need to post Jenna pics
next change handle

wait you don't think he's gonna change gender? saw that USA going to allow you to pick your gender for passport...
I want to pick my own picture tho


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> From the Queensland gov website.
> 
> View attachment 15971424


Actually I am amazed how that person was allowed to travel in and out of Brisbane to Indonesia so frequently and with borders shut???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Step 1
> now no need to post Jenna pics
> next change handle
> 
> ...


Next month I will turn 70 and I just want to say I'm glad I lived long enough to see the world (mainly USA) go nuts. YW @5959HH


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Very sharp eyes, Bear!


Nice avatar .

Now your every post will have Jenna pic.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> hahaha yeah I know ...we just don't have them


.

QLD was the luckiest of all states in Oz, till this idiocy . We didn't had much of a lock down till now.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> That's a long list of dos and don'ts





BundyBear said:


> Actually I am amazed how that person was allowed to travel in and out of Brisbane to Indonesia so frequently and with borders shut???


Yeah, now the gov are looking in to that . How any one can go in n out multiple times with border shut.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Step 1
> now no need to post Jenna pics
> next change handle
> 
> ...











Thinking of Yosemite Sam


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Next month I will turn 70 and I just want to say I'm glad I lived long enough to see the world (mainly USA) go nuts. YW @5959HH


I have a bad feeling we ain't seen nothin' yet&#8230;


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, SE QLD is in lockdown too. Because of a receptionist at COVID Ward got infected by COVID.


Too bad for you guys, right before the awesome 4th of July holiday too...

....oh wait


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, now the gov are looking in to that . How any one can go in n out multiple times with border shut.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

manofrolex said:


>


LOL...

There was a couple who did that with the boat , but was later caught.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Next month I will turn 70 and I just want to say I'm glad I lived long enough to see the world (mainly USA) go nuts. YW @5959HH


Congratulations brother BT! 70 is a great milestone. I am sure you'll be catching up with family and all. Do post some pictures of your celebrations.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah, now the gov are looking in to that . How any one can go in n out multiple times with border shut.


LOL. Plus a miner who dined at a restaurant for the bug from exposure to this patient zero and spread to his mine site camp and the rest of the people returned to their home state and spread to the rest of the country.

We got ours from someone in Sydney. Half the country in lockdown mode. What joys


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Too bad for you guys, right before the awesome 4th of July holiday too...
> 
> ....oh wait


LOL. You'll be surprised that there are quite a few places in Australia where we celebrate 4th of July


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> LOL...
> 
> There was a couple who did that with the boat , but was later caught.


Many fly in on a private jet.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Many fly in on a private jet.


IMO, People should be a bit more responsible. The 19 year old clerk was infectious and been roaming in the community for 10 days before going for a test.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Step 1
> now no need to post Jenna pics
> next change handle


No need?? You're killing me here.

Might be able to do handle tho.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Well friends, this is my 30,OoOth post and in true OoO fashion, one needs to celebrate!










Thank you, to all my friends here. I have exchanged phone numbers with a few of you and have had a good time chit-chat outside of WUS. Others, via PMs and you're all great people. Love you all. 










Celebrating the right way for a car buff.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Congratulations brother BT! 70 is a great milestone. I am sure you'll be catching up with family and all. Do post some pictures of your celebrations.


Got 25 more days as a youngster tho.... time for Montana and Wyoming again!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Well friends, this is my 30,OoOth post and in true OoO fashion, one needs to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 15971616
> 
> ...


Way to go. OoO has helped many of us to accumulate high post counts with meaningless posts. Besides Sticky, tell me another way...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Way to go. OoO has helped many of us to accumulate high post counts with meaningless posts. Besides Sticky, tell me another way...


... and you're a good friend here on WUS too, if I may add.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> what's a lockdown?












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> .
> 
> QLD was the luckiest of all states in Oz, till this idiocy . We didn't had much of a lock down till now.


We've had 4&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Well friends, this is my 30,OoOth post and in true OoO fashion, one needs to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 15971616
> 
> ...


Well done Sir Bear.

It's been a pleasure and an honour to have made your acquaintance.

I'll do a burnout in the car park before leaving the office in your honour&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Next month I will turn 70 and I just want to say I'm glad I lived long enough to see the world (mainly USA) go nuts. YW @5959HH


Like many sounds like you were mostly unconscious during the 60's

Getting a new Timex to mark the big seven zero?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Well friends, this is my 30,OoOth post and in true OoO fashion, one needs to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 15971616
> 
> ...


Congrats on turning 30k!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Well friends, this is my 30,OoOth post and in true OoO fashion, one needs to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 15971616
> 
> ...


Very slow donut but I guess that'll happen after your hands cramp up from 30k posts 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Well friends, this is my 30,OoOth post and in true OoO fashion, one needs to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 15971616
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> We've had 4&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's unfortunate mate. Now i can really understand.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We've had 4&#8230;


and yet you guys still let people in????

In my view, if anyone leaves the country, then they ain't coming back in. What stupid rule is it with border force that they allow people to go into a covid infected area and bring it back in? I mean, we didn't suffer 3 months of lockdowns and losses of millions of dollars to let some mutt bring the damn virus back in? What about all these repatriation flights? Half of them were those who applied to leave the country last year and couldn't come back. Jeez.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Congrats mate


Thank you Krish.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Well done Sir Bear.
> 
> It's been a pleasure and an honour to have made your acquaintance.
> 
> I'll do a burnout in the car park before leaving the office in your honour&#8230;


Don't get your car impounded.... ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Congrats on turning 30k!


I feel old already.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Well friends, this is my 30,OoOth post and in true OoO fashion, one needs to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 15971616
> 
> ...


Congratulations "DogBear"!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Got 25 more days as a youngster tho.... time for Montana and Wyoming again!


We'll let their women know.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Congrats, BigBear! I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No need?? You're killing me here.
> 
> Might be able to do handle tho.


I just now noticed that you chose the best Jenna pic.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Well friends, this is my 30,OoOth post and in true OoO fashion, one needs to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 15971616
> 
> ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I went to two ADs yesterday. I saw five great condition pre-owned watches to compare to my 116710LN. I've wanted to see at least two of these others in the metal for a while, but they've eluded me.

The first was a black 16570 Explorer II. Very, very nice. I'd easily buy this model, in the right condition of course, to fill a need for a Rolex GMT. However, I would not give up the GMT Master II I own to acquire it, nor do I need both.

The second was a 116710BLNR GMT Master II. Again, extremely nice, but just not for me. The only Rolex with that much "Crayola" color I'd own is a 126719BLRO, and I doubt I'll find one at the right price, read MSRP, that I'd be willing to trade several of my others and some cash for.

Next up were three Subs. A 124060 current model no date, a 116610LN previous gen (with date), and a 116613LB previous gen blue dial steel and yellow gold. As far as the first two, I found the lengthy clasp to be less desirable than my 116710LN's shorter clasp. The blue two-tone Sub never did it for me either. I once owned a black dial two-tone 116613LN for a bit, but I moved it along to DavidSW.

My point? While I've been an advocate of the simpler 116710LN for a couple of years, I've finally been able to complete the personal comparisons. That watch is officially permanent.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Don't get your car impounded....


Private carpark is not a public highway, so police have no jurisdiction.

I think...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

qa_ii said:


> I went to two ADs yesterday. I saw five great condition pre-owned watches to compare to my 116710LN. I've wanted to see at least two of these others in the metal for a while, but they've eluded me.
> Next up were three Subs. A 124060 current model no date, a 116610LN previous gen (with date), and a 116613LB previous gen blue dial steel and yellow gold. As far as the first two, I found the lengthy clasp to be less desirable than my 116710LN's shorter clasp.
> 
> My point? While I've been an advocate of the simpler 116710LN for a couple of years, I've finally been able to complete the personal comparisons. That watch is officially permanent.


Sounds like you love your vintage GMT. That's awesome.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Sounds like you love your vintage GMT. That's awesome.


Different strokes and all that. No question that the older pressed metal clasps were very comfortable to wear, and many still prefer the older bracelets to the newer made from bar stock. All about personal preference. Mine is the newer and others prefer the older. Makes the world go round. Absolutely nothing wrong with the older. Just not for me. One exception: the 14060M I wish I'd kept since I would have taken off the tin can bracelet and placed in the Rolex box and worn it on NATO or a vintage leather strap anyways.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Appears the Timepiece Gentleman Imploding thread in the Public Forum is still going strong. Biggest problem with those shysters is absconding with consignment watches which constitutes grand theft whereas taking $2000 from suckers would be fraud. Maybe. I’m glad I never called them or dropped by their now closed store. Wondering if some of their inventory was stolen or counterfeit. Anyhow I decided to stay out of that thread.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Feeding the Eco-Drive some light today...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Congrats, BigBear! I always look forward to your posts.


Me too. I enjoy your sharing of the NYC street scape too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I went to two ADs yesterday. I saw five great condition pre-owned watches to compare to my 116710LN. I've wanted to see at least two of these others in the metal for a while, but they've eluded me.
> 
> The first was a black 16570 Explorer II. Very, very nice. I'd easily buy this model, in the right condition of course, to fill a need for a Rolex GMT. However, I would not give up the GMT Master II I own to acquire it, nor do I need both.
> 
> ...


Quick. Tell Galaga that or he'll make the mistake of trading in his LN for a girlie watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Private carpark is not a public highway, so police have no jurisdiction.
> 
> I think...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Try telling that to VicPol.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Appears the Timepiece Gentleman Imploding thread in the Public Forum is still going strong. Biggest problem with those shysters is absconding with consignment watches which constitutes grand theft whereas taking $2000 from suckers would be fraud. Maybe. I'm glad I never called them or dropped by their now closed store. Wondering if some of their inventory was stolen or counterfeit. Anyhow I decided to stay out of that thread.


We're all piling it on there. LOL.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Quick. Tell Galaga that or he'll make the mistake of trading in his LN for a girlie watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Quick. Tell Galaga that or he'll make the mistake of trading in his LN for a girlie watch.


I told him what I knew at the time a while ago. It seemed to have stopped him once.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sometimes life is like...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> I went to two ADs yesterday. I saw five great condition pre-owned watches to compare to my 116710LN. I've wanted to see at least two of these others in the metal for a while, but they've eluded me.
> 
> The first was a black 16570 Explorer II. Very, very nice. I'd easily buy this model, in the right condition of course, to fill a need for a Rolex GMT. However, I would not give up the GMT Master II I own to acquire it, nor do I need both.
> 
> ...


Sporty gave an interesting summary that the GMT LN was the only Rolex you need.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sporty gave an interesting summary that the GMT LN was the only Rolex you need.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Missed it. I'll try to dig it up. With respect to a one Rolex owner, I'd find that hard to argue against though.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Sometimes life is like...


Life is like cherries? Some are sweet and some sour?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Life is like cherries? Some are sweet and some sour?


Yep. An old idiom, "Life is like a bowl of cherries." Most folks overlook the sour aspect, however.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Yep. An old idiom, "Life is like a bowl of cherries." Most folks overlook the sour aspect, however.


Godfrey.

And it seems to work better than, Life is like a bowl of...








...in more than one way.

Okay, no more pictures from washing produce. Today. I promes.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Missed it. I'll try to dig it up. With respect to a one Rolex owner, I'd find that hard to argue against though.


In short he was arguing that if you have the LN it's too similar to a Sub token both and also takes the place of a GMT. To paraphrase it's a Rolex collection killer 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> In short he was arguing that if you have the LN it's too similar to a Sub token both and also takes the place of a GMT. To paraphrase it's a Rolex collection killer
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Makes sense. Good thing I can second guess my Datejust situation now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Like many sounds like you were mostly unconscious during the 60's
> 
> Getting a new Timex to mark the big seven zero?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was kinda on straight and narrow ..nvr have ...

Yeah looking for sure


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> and yet you guys still let people in????
> 
> In my view, if anyone leaves the country, then they ain't coming back in. What stupid rule is it with border force that they allow people to go into a covid infected area and bring it back in? I mean, we didn't suffer 3 months of lockdowns and losses of millions of dollars to let some mutt bring the damn virus back in? What about all these repatriation flights? Half of them were those who applied to leave the country last year and couldn't come back. Jeez.


Uh guess you haven't followed news on our southern border ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> And it seems to work better than, Life is like a bowl of...
> View attachment 15972420
> ...


Makes me want huckleberries ..in couple weeks I will eat a bunch


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Uh guess you haven't followed news on our southern border ?


Can't like what's happening at our southern border though.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Makes me want huckleberries ..in couple weeks I will eat a bunch


Haha. Your post reminded me of this guy. In fact, it looks like he's been in the huckleberry wine.









Huckleberry Hound


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> Haha. Your post reminded me of this guy. In fact, it looks like he's been in the huckleberry wine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on 68000..
I almost got 59 again..


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. You'll be surprised that there are quite a few places in Australia where we celebrate 4th of July


Sure, but just remember the yanks did all the heavy lifting for yah


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats on 68000..
> I almost got 59 again..


Thanks, but purely serendipity.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sporty gave an interesting summary that the GMT LN was the only Rolex you need.


No.

Sporty said that if you are only going to be a one-Rolex person, then the GMT is the right Rolex for that person. It vibes like the Submariner and has the epic GMT functionality.

Sporty then said that the problem occurs the moment that person decides he wants a second Rolex that is _not _a Datejust. Because the LN renders the Submariner, Explorer, Pepsi, Batman, and Batgirl redundant.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> No.
> 
> Sporty said that if you are only going to be a one-Rolex person, then the GMT is the right Rolex for that person. It vibes like the Submariner and has the epic GMT functionality.
> 
> Sporty then said that the problem occurs the moment that person decides he wants a second Rolex that is _not _a Datejust. Because the LN renders the Submariner, Explorer, Pepsi, Batman, and Batgirl redundant.


This is the same as how I've said that a GADA watch risks becoming redundant faster than anything else once you get two other watches.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

sportura said:


> No.
> 
> Sporty said that if you are only going to be a one-Rolex person, then the GMT is the right Rolex for that person. It vibes like the Submariner and has the epic GMT functionality.
> 
> Sporty then said that the problem occurs the moment that person decides he wants a second Rolex that is _not _a Datejust. Because the LN renders the Submariner, Explorer, Pepsi, Batman, and Batgirl redundant.


This is kind of my issue right now. I could never give up my LN - too much sentimental value. I want a no-date Sub, but it is kind of redundant. I doubt it would ever happen, but a no-date Sub with a colored bezel (and/or face) would be incredible - like an OP/Explorer but with a diving bezel.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> I went to two ADs yesterday. I saw five great condition pre-owned watches to compare to my 116710LN. I've wanted to see at least two of these others in the metal for a while, but they've eluded me.
> 
> The first was a black 16570 Explorer II. Very, very nice. I'd easily buy this model, in the right condition of course, to fill a need for a Rolex GMT. However, I would not give up the GMT Master II I own to acquire it, nor do I need both.
> 
> ...


Interesting reading through this list of watches and your thoughts. If it were me I would've had a hard time passing up the 116710 BLNR. Wasn't initially a fan but I've grown to like that watch quite a bit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> And it seems to work better than, Life is like a bowl of...
> View attachment 15972420
> ...


Mrs Bear loves blueberries and we've got our own plant which supplies us a bowlful every other day during the warmer months here. Our plant is sleeping now as it's winter here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> In short he was arguing that if you have the LN it's too similar to a Sub token both and also takes the place of a GMT. To paraphrase it's a Rolex collection killer
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


LOL. He's got a few Submariners and he's talking about similarities?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Makes sense. Good thing I can second guess my Datejust situation now.


No, you can't. You need a Datejust.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Uh guess you haven't followed news on our southern border ?


Nope. News here is all about Australian politics and China bashing. Nothing else.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Congrats on 68000..
> I almost got 59 again..


The next milestone is important as we will see who gets the 69.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

My view on the 116710LN has always been that it suffers badly against the popularity of the Batman/girl and Pepsi, to the point where I'd feel like I'm 'settling' by going for the base model. The base level Sub on the other hand is so iconic in its own right, that it doesn't suffer in a similar way when compared against bluesy, smurf and whatever the black/gold thing is called. Those higher end subs are not as prominent, not as commonly spoken of, or as sought after as Batman/Pepsi, so going for a Sub is less of a case of settling. 

I known the black GMT owners won't agree/like that view but that is the wisdom according to moi.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> Interesting reading through this list of watches and your thoughts. If it were me I would've had a hard time passing up the 116710 BLNR. Wasn't initially a fan but I've grown to like that watch quite a bit.


Well, to tell the truth, it wasn't for sale. It was the SA's personal watch she let me see.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Sure, but just remember the yanks did all the heavy lifting for yah


LOL. That's true. The Brits were no where to be seen&#8230;.

Better stop there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Thanks, but purely serendipity.


Next up, a 69


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Mrs Bear loves blueberries and we've got our own plant which supplies us a bowlful every other day during the warmer months here. Our plant is sleeping now as it's winter here.


I eat some on most days as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> This is kind of my issue right now. I could never give up my LN - too much sentimental value. I want a no-date Sub, but it is kind of redundant. I doubt it would ever happen, but a no-date Sub with a colored bezel (and/or face) would be incredible - like an OP/Explorer but with a diving bezel.


There's plenty of Submariners with coloured bezel and dials available from Ali Express. LOL.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> No, you can't. You need a Datejust.


Absolutely! Maybe re-asses color and adding or replacing current watch to a fluted bezel though.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

My favorite though...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Well, to tell the truth, it wasn't for sale. It was the SA's personal watch she let me see.


So a girls watch then ;-)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> So a girls watch then ;-)


They've gotta mess with everything, right? Think pickup trucks.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Try telling that to VicPol.


My strategy is to avoid the conversation all together...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Went to Manhattan's 57th St to visit the AP, IWC and VC Boutiques.

AP had _one_ watch on display, a Code 11.59 chrono and a bunch of straps! The outside looks very nice tho...










This was their front window display...










The new Vacheron flagship is gorgeous. Tons of watches on display and they're more than happy to let you try as many as you want. They could not have been more hospitable and welcoming!










My fav feature inside:










For better pics of the boutique, take a look at this article if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got some _very_ nice treatment at IWC too.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> This is kind of my issue right now. I could never give up my LN - too much sentimental value. I want a no-date Sub, but it is kind of redundant. I doubt it would ever happen, but a no-date Sub with a colored bezel (and/or face) would be incredible - like an OP/Explorer but with a diving bezel.












....and this is why I mentioned in a thread last week that I knew a bunch of guys who subconsciously hate their LN's because it's ****blocking their ability to get new ceramic Rolexes that they would otherwise jump on.

You enjoyed your LN and you had a good run. It's time to let it go. Get the Submariner No-Date and a bi-colored GMT and then the rest of the Rolex galaxy opens wide for you. Right now you are trapped. The LN has you in it's evil tractor beam. Break free.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got some _very_ nice treatment at IWC too.
> 
> View attachment 15973079
> 
> ...


GF

This bookend was very cool too.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Haha. Your post reminded me of this guy. In fact, it looks like he's been in the huckleberry wine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Odds and ends from my wanderings today...

Fine dining readily available after you get your LV bags.










Mrs. BSF used to work here...










If I can't get a Vacheron Overseas anytime soon, maybe this will tide me over...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Odds and ends from my wanderings today...
> 
> Fine dining readily available after you get your LV bags.
> 
> ...


Gf.

Something else in the VC boutique.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> So a girls watch then ;-)


Ah..hahahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> They've gotta mess with everything, right? Think pickup trucks.


In Australia, a lot of women drive pickup trucks. We call them ladettes - the female version of lad.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> My strategy is to avoid the conversation all together...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The only time I talk to WAPol is at the booze bus road block. LOL.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Went to Manhattan's 57th St to visit the AP, IWC and VC Boutiques.
> 
> AP had _one_ watch on display, a Code 11.59 chrono and a bunch of straps! The outside looks very nice tho...
> 
> ...


Any overseas?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Near the watch boutiques...



















And very fond memories of this Four Seasons Hotel. It was uber-cheap when it first opened, so I stayed there for a few months as I was commuting between San Fran and NYC with alternating weeks in each city. I was able to leave my luggage there and it was laundered and brought up to my room right before I arrived. No luggage hassles whatsoever. Sweet!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

manofrolex said:


> Any overseas?


I had a better chance seeing an Overseas at the AP boutique than at Vacheron...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I had a better chance seeing an Overseas at the AP boutique than at Vacheron...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> The next milestone is important as we will see who gets the 69.


Pics or it didn't happen! You can blur faces to protect the guilty


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! You can blur faces to protect the guilty


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! You can blur faces to protect the guilty


You got the 68k post. We have to wait a month before we know who got the 69.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> You got the 68k post. We have to *wait a month* before we know who got the 69.


Remember the old days of OoO when we could post rubbish and hit milestones every few days?

So much more valuable content in this variant...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> The next milestone is important as we will see who gets the 59.


FIFY


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> You got the 68k post. We have to wait a month before we know who got the 69.


Maybe 69069 is the one to get?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Remember the old days of OoO when we could post rubbish and hit milestones every few days?
> 
> So much more valuable content in this variant...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


more contagious tho


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Remember the old days of OoO when we could post rubbish and hit milestones every few days?
> 
> So much more valuable content in this variant...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It was indeed the good old days but chasing milestones was stupid. Doing a 59 and falling into a milestone is the way to go.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Maybe 69069 is the one to get?


Oooo.... a group thing.... 😬


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Oooo.... a group thing.... 😬


Twin sisters.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Twin sisters.


Godfrey.

One blonde; one brunette.

Correction: Triplets. One blonde; one brunette; one redhead.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Maybe 69069 is the one to get?


#6969 worth anything?



















SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> One blonde; one brunette.
> 
> Correction: Triplets. One blonde; one brunette; one redhead.


This post is useless without pictures&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Twin sisters.


Like this?









Aussie twins get engaged to same man


Two Australian identical twins will be getting married to the same man after he proposed on a US reality TV show.




www.news.com.au




.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> One blonde; one brunette.
> 
> Correction: Triplets. One blonde; one brunette; one redhead.


That's asking too much.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> #6969 worth anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir! You get one golden double thumbs up and a like!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> #6969 worth anything?


Oh, really? I thought you go for Greek style...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Yes sir! You get one golden double thumbs up and a like!


I like your new avatar. Where's this statue?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> That's asking too much.


Two sisters were encountered back in my navy days in Portsmouth Newcastle upon Tyne, England, so the next step is 3. That, however, is for a different forum.

Corrected typo


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> I like your new avatar. Where's this statue?


Virginia Beach

Bro @jorgenl should recognize it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Two sisters were encountered back in my navy days in Portsmouth, England, so the next step is 3. That, however, is for a different forum.


Did you visit the old RN training college in Greenwich?









Old Royal Naval College - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Virginia Beach
> 
> Bro @jorgenl should recognize it.


Nice. Found it via Google and saw some pictures of it. Very cool.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Did you visit the old RN training college in Greenwich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I did not. But Newcastle upon Tyne was a great liberty port back in the 1980's.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> There's plenty of Submariners with coloured bezel and dials available from Ali Express. LOL.


You're not wrong!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> There's plenty of Submariners with coloured bezel and dials available from Ali Express. LOL.





SaMaster14 said:


> You're not wrong!


And great prices too!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

sportura said:


> ....and this is why I mentioned in a thread last week that I knew a bunch of guys who subconsciously hate their LN's because it's ****blocking their ability to get new ceramic Rolexes that they would otherwise jump on.
> 
> You enjoyed your LN and you had a good run. It's time to let it go. Get the Submariner No-Date and a bi-colored GMT and then the rest of the Rolex galaxy opens wide for you. Right now you are trapped. The LN has you in it's evil tractor beam. Break free.


I honestly just can't. Gift from my parents for high school graduation (I know, I know&#8230, and my dad has since passed, so there is simply far too much sentimental value; and at 28, I just don't have the _need_ to sell it to "open up my galaxy."

I'll have a Daytona one way or another in my 30s, and I have a Date Just that I'll inherit, in addition to a beautiful vintage Rolex that I have.

Even if I purchased a Batman/Pepsi/Sub, I'd still keep my LN. It's a watch I plan to pass down.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Oh, really? I thought you go for Greek style...


A little variety never hurt anyone.
Speaking of Greek style&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> I honestly just can't. Gift from my parents for high school graduation (I know, I know&#8230, and my dad has since passed, so there is simply far too much sentimental value; and at 28, I just don't have the _need_ to sell it to "open up my galaxy."
> 
> I'll have a Daytona one way or another in my 30s, and I have a Date Just that I'll inherit, in addition to a beautiful vintage Rolex that I have.
> 
> Even if I purchased a Batman/Pepsi/Sub, I'd still keep my LN. It's a watch I plan to pass down.


That's cool, I respect that. That's what storage is for. Pack that LN up, put is somewhere safe, pretend it doesn't exist, and buy a Submariner 41 and start over. Don't let the LN control your life as its done to so many others. Like the sound barrier, it's the hardest and the roughest just as you get close. And once you break through, it's smooth as glass.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

qa_ii said:


> And great prices too!


And no need to worry about complex things like quality, accuracy, warranty or servicing either&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> And no need to worry about complex things like quality, accuracy, warranty or servicing either&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


In my eyes, the extended warranty is the same price as the watch...Just buy two.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those... those.... those NOSES.... probably bump into a lot of car doors...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I honestly just can't. Gift from my parents for high school graduation (I know, I know&#8230, and my dad has since passed, so there is simply far too much sentimental value; and at 28, I just don't have the _need_ to sell it to "open up my galaxy."
> 
> I'll have a Daytona one way or another in my 30s, and I have a Date Just that I'll inherit, in addition to a beautiful vintage Rolex that I have.
> 
> Even if I purchased a Batman/Pepsi/Sub, I'd still keep my LN. It's a watch I plan to pass down.


To me, sentimental value trumps everything else. I was hoping that I could inherit my dad's Longines Conquest but he lost it during one of his outings. Lost it!!! It slipped from his hands and didn't even realise it. It's gone forever.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> That's cool, I respect that. That's what storage is for. Pack that LN up, put is somewhere safe, pretend it doesn't exist, and buy a Submariner 41 and start over. Don't let the LN control your life as its done to so many others. Like the sound barrier, it's the hardest and the roughest just as you get close. And once you break through, it's smooth as glass.


Tell us more about the sound barrier.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> To me, sentimental value trumps everything else. I was hoping that I could inherit my dad's Longines Conquest but he lost it during one of his outings. Lost it!!! It slipped from his hands and didn't even realise it. It's gone forever.


Like for sentimental value, dislike for him losing it


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Just joined a queue for Pfizer first dose. Omg so many people. Looks like more than an hour standing on street here. How fun.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of beer and GMT


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

qa_ii said:


> Maybe 69069 is the one to get?


as long as not 69.69


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sportura said:


> No.
> 
> Sporty said that if you are only going to be a one-Rolex person, then the GMT is the right Rolex for that person. It vibes like the Submariner and has the epic GMT functionality.
> 
> Sporty then said that the problem occurs the moment that person decides he wants a second Rolex that is _not _a Datejust. Because the LN renders the Submariner, Explorer, Pepsi, Batman, and Batgirl redundant.


Great summation of what sporty said.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Tell us more about the sound barrier.


Something you can't see but it's real.

Something that causes you great distress as you approach it, but once you get through it, you've never felt better.

Something that prevents LN owners from getting rid of them and making their Rolex lives better.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Like for sentimental value, dislike for him losing it


Yeah, thanks. My dad is in is twilight years and at 86., he is starting to get absent minded a bit forgetful. I dread the thought of him having an onset of dementia. He didn't know where his watch gone but my mum said she knows he wears it everyday and then one day, it's gone. She figured it was from an outing a few days prior. What can I do? I pray that I am still mentally sharp when I am that age. Bro 59 is my idol. I want to be able to be doing what he is still doing at his age.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> Just joined a queue for Pfizer first dose. Omg so many people. Looks like more than an hour standing on street here. How fun.


Good luck


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Good luck


Thanks bro. Just got back home. Took more than an hour all up. Was surprised at what a thump it was when it went into the shoulder. Thought it was gonna be little pin ***** like getting blood test, but more noticeable than that. Not painful, just surprising.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Haha blocked me even though innocent intent …pin prikkk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Mrs Bear loves blueberries and we've got our own plant which supplies us a bowlful every other day during the warmer months here. Our plant is sleeping now as it's winter here.


Blueberry plants? I need to read up on this because my wife takes me berry hunting in late summer and I HATE feeding the mosquitoes! Although it usually only takes a day to fill the freezer for winter.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Blueberry plants? I need to read up on this because my wife takes me berry hunting in late summer and I HATE feeding the mosquitoes! Although it usually only takes a day to fill the freezer for winter.


One of the easiest fruiting plants to grow. It's a small bush and produces a lot of fruit. Might I add that they are very hardy as well.









Blueberries


Learn how to plant, grow, prune, and harvest blueberries! Here's everything you need to know about growing delicious blueberries in your backyard.




www.almanac.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Something else in the VC boutique.
> 
> View attachment 15973143


So it's a boy's shop


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey guys....I just got a new Carbon Fiber spoiler for my Z06. Installed it myself the other day. I'm really pleased with the way it looks........










During installation


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

sportura said:


> Something you can't see but it's real.
> 
> Something that causes you great distress as you approach it, but once you get through it, you've never felt better.
> 
> Something that prevents LN owners from getting rid of them and making their Rolex lives better.


are we now discussing


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> One of the easiest fruiting plants to grow. It's a small bush and produces a lot of fruit. Might I add that they are very hardy as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what she would think of this plant - probably too easy. These are primitive peoples up here in the north, many stuck in the hunting and gathering phase.

Come to think of it, it's like watch collecting!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys....I just got a new Carbon Fiber spoiler for my Z06. Installed it myself the other day. I'm really pleased with the way it looks........


Looks awesome mate! Looks the part with the front spoiler lip too. I think you're only missing carbon fibre side mirrors.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I wonder what she would think of this plant - probably too easy. These are primitive peoples up here in the north, many stuck in the hunting and gathering phase.
> 
> Come to think of it, it's like watch collecting!


I have all the Italian herbs plus some Asian herbs and a variety of chillies for cooking. This blueberry and a stupid lemon tree which takes more water and fertiliser than it giving fruit. So lemon tree making way for another lemon tree and looking at mandarin oranges (sweet and juicy). Also looking for crispy white grapes to plant.

Guy who owns a small farm nearby has stone fruits, persimmons, apples and pears. So I don't have to plant those.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> Just joined a queue for Pfizer first dose. Omg so many people. Looks like more than an hour standing on street here. How fun.


Thanks for making the effort to protect yourself and those around you @Merv&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> Haha blocked me even though innocent intent &#8230;pin prikkk


Thanks for the explanation, otherwise, it's hard to know what offensive 5 letter word might have been blocked.

point
pinch
pen1s

also have 5 letters and fit contextually&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys....I just got a new Carbon Fiber spoiler for my Z06. Installed it myself the other day. I'm really pleased with the way it looks........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!
Need to change the front lip to CF as well to match&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys....I just got a new Carbon Fiber spoiler for my Z06. Installed it myself the other day. I'm really pleased with the way it looks........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its really great to see you here mate.  How you been?

And that looks cool.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Looks awesome mate! Looks the part with the front spoiler lip too. I think you're only missing *carbon fibre side mirrors. *


Good idea.

The front lip didn't look like CF to me, but then again&#8230;










I don't see so good&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Good idea.
> 
> The front lip didn't look like CF to me, but then again&#8230;
> 
> I don't see so good&#8230;


Well, maybe not. I simply assumed the black strip was a thin piece of carbon fibre. Actually, his car needs a good matt wrap on it as well.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

sportura said:


> Something you can't see but it's real.
> 
> Something that causes you great distress as you approach it, but once you get through it, you've never felt better.
> 
> Something that prevents LN owners from getting rid of them and making their Rolex lives better.


It's a little bit like the suppository when we were kids and feverish, the sight of it was terrifying, it burned as hell, but it felt so good after it made its effect.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> Its really great to see you here mate.  How you been?
> 
> And that looks cool.


Honestly, it's been a rough 18 months. Went through some pretty bad depression around Christmas struggling with taking care of people with Covid19 and just feeling pretty helpless at being able to make a difference anymore. I know there is some debate about the severity of this disease, but I can tell you from firsthand experience that there are some young (late 30s to 60) people that have no rhyme or reason for getting such a bad case. Healthy, no real comorbids.......just their lungs turn to mush and they do not exchange gases appropriately anymore.

Anyways, it is good to have most of this behind us hopefully. I intubated the first covid patient the night before last that I've been involved with in WEEKS. 52 year old Caucasian male that was moderately overweight, but otherwise mostly healthy. He most likely won't make it out of the hospital. It has been a dreadful experience that I'm sure I will reflect on for years and try to make sense of. I'm sure I'm suffering from very mild PTSD.

Sorry for the doom and gloom, but it is cathartic to write about it. I'm sitting here on-call once again with tears streaming down my cheeks at 05:15 getting this off my chest.

Thanks for listening guys.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's a little bit like the suppository when we were kids and feverish, the sight of it was terrifying, it burned as hell, but it felt so good after it made its effect.


Umm... not that I can remember any of that.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Whew!!! Sorry about that. I know that was pretty raw. 

As far as the car, I plan on replacement of the front splitter and adding Carbon Fiber side skirts. I also plan to paint the ass-end matte black, the side mirrors matte black, and a different hood with carbon fiber and matte black accents.

I’ll probably have $100k in this damn car by the time I’m done. But hell.......I just cannot even describe how much fun it is. It’s been worth every penny snd then some.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Honestly, it's been a rough 18 months. Went through some pretty bad depression around Christmas struggling with taking care of people with Covid19 and just feeling pretty helpless at being able to make a difference anymore.
> ..
> It has been a dreadful experience that I'm sure I will reflect on for years and try to make sense of. I'm sure I'm suffering from very mild PTSD.
> ..
> ...


We're always here for you Jase. Anytime you want, post something. There will always be an OoO brother online since we're 24/7 from LA to NYC to Sweden to Perth to Sydney that covers all time zones.

Seek treatment with a mental health professional because it is hard for people like you who save lives and realise sometimes that no matter what you do, they are still gone. Gone to the other side. You will feel better once you accept that this happens and can come to terms with it. But yeah, get it off your chest, talk to a close friend. There's nothing manly about keeping it all bottled up.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Umm... not that I can remember any of that.


High fever and traumatic events can cause selective loss of memory


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Whew!!! Sorry about that. I know that was pretty raw.
> 
> As far as the car, I plan on replacement of the front splitter and adding Carbon Fiber side skirts. I also plan to paint the ass-end matte black, the side mirrors matte black, and a different hood with carbon fiber and matte black accents.
> 
> I'll probably have $100k in this damn car by the time I'm done. But hell.......I just cannot even describe how much fun it is. It's been worth every penny snd then some.


Rather than paint, get a wrap. More hardy and is a reversible procedure.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> High fever and traumatic events can cause selective loss of memory


No, no. I don't remember any of that.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

The vision I have of the hood is going to be a combination of these 2 hoods melded together. It will be a ram-air hood (ram-air blister is CF) like the red vette with installed Carbon Fiber air vents like the blue one.

(both pics borrowed)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> The vision I have of the hood is going to be a combination of these 2 hoods melded together. It will be a ram-air hood (ram-air blister is CF) like the red vette with installed Carbon Fiber air vents like the blue one.


Gotcha. And you need lowered springs and that chrome wheels.....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I can't get a Vacheron Overseas anytime soon, maybe this will tide me over...
> 
> View attachment 15973139


If you decide to go for a dress VC, nothing beats the American 1921 series or the Harmony series


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> are we now discussing
> 
> View attachment 15973627


though, you can only get thru that once i suppose.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> though, you can only get thru that once i suppose.


godfrey

i wasnt thinking. Can be done multiple times.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Honestly, it's been a rough 18 months. Went through some pretty bad depression around Christmas struggling with taking care of people with Covid19 and just feeling pretty helpless at being able to make a difference anymore. I know there is some debate about the severity of this disease, but I can tell you from firsthand experience that there are some young (late 30s to 60) people that have no rhyme or reason for getting such a bad case. Healthy, no real comorbids.......just their lungs turn to mush and they do not exchange gases appropriately anymore.
> 
> Anyways, it is good to have most of this behind us hopefully. I intubated the first covid patient the night before last that I've been involved with in WEEKS. 52 year old Caucasian male that was moderately overweight, but otherwise mostly healthy. He most likely won't make it out of the hospital. It has been a dreadful experience that I'm sure I will reflect on for years and try to make sense of. I'm sure I'm suffering from very mild PTSD.
> 
> ...


Like not for the content but because, even if only in a passive way, we are always happy to help.

Hang in there Jason, and know that even if you can't save them all, that's not your fault, it's this horrible plague, and what you do can, and does, save lives, so you are making a *real * difference...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> Honestly, it's been a rough 18 months. Went through some pretty bad depression around Christmas struggling with taking care of people with Covid19 and just feeling pretty helpless at being able to make a difference anymore. I know there is some debate about the severity of this disease, but I can tell you from firsthand experience that there are some young (late 30s to 60) people that have no rhyme or reason for getting such a bad case. Healthy, no real comorbids.......just their lungs turn to mush and they do not exchange gases appropriately anymore.
> 
> Anyways, it is good to have most of this behind us hopefully. I intubated the first covid patient the night before last that I've been involved with in WEEKS. 52 year old Caucasian male that was moderately overweight, but otherwise mostly healthy. He most likely won't make it out of the hospital. It has been a dreadful experience that I'm sure I will reflect on for years and try to make sense of. I'm sure I'm suffering from very mild PTSD.
> 
> ...


Mate, I reckon Sir Bear had put it properly. 
OoO brotherhood will be with you always mate. 
Take care

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. It means a great deal.

BTW, this is what I have envisioned as far as something similar for the color scheme for the rear-end.

(borrowed pic)


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

This may also be a part of me being emotional this morning. My wife has had 2 miscarriages this last year also. One required surgery (a D&C) and the other was a grueling 4-5 weeks of losing the pregnancy. 
Well, we got this yesterday. Who knows if it will have the same outcome as the other two, but we are so hopeful that we might have a healthy outcome.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Whew!!! Sorry about that. I know that was pretty raw.
> 
> As far as the car, I plan on replacement of the front splitter and adding Carbon Fiber side skirts. I also plan to paint the ass-end matte black, the side mirrors matte black, and a different hood with carbon fiber and matte black accents.
> 
> I'll probably have $100k in this damn car by the time I'm done. But hell.......*I just cannot even describe how much fun it is. It's been worth every penny snd then some.*


Seems like a worthwhile investment to me. What use is money if we can't use it to buy things that make us feel good...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> We're always here for you Jase. Anytime you want, post something. There will always be an OoO brother online since we're 24/7 from LA to NYC to Sweden to Perth to Sydney that covers all time zones.
> 
> Seek treatment with a mental health professional because it is hard for people like you who save lives and realise sometimes that no matter what you do, they are still gone. Gone to the other side. You will feel better once you accept that this happens and can come to terms with it. But yeah, get it off your chest, talk to a close friend. There's nothing manly about keeping it all bottled up.


Perfectly said Sir Bear, and 100% agree...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

qa_ii said:


> My favorite though...
> 
> View attachment 15972973


I know a guy that has one, it's stunning in the metal


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Rather than paint, get a wrap. More hardy and is a reversible procedure.


Plasti-Dip.

Spray on plastic that is totally removable and provides a protective layer.

Cheap and simple way to test the look before going with something more permanent...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> This may also be a part of me being emotional this morning. My wife has had 2 miscarriages this last year also. One required surgery (a D&C) and the other was a grueling 4-5 weeks of losing the pregnancy.
> Well, we got this yesterday. Who knows if it will have the same outcome as the other two, but we are so hopeful that we might have a healthy outcome.


Maaaaaate! That's a huge congratulations!!! Our prayers go to Mrs J71 that this time, the pregnancy will be carried through to full term and you both will be blessed with a healthy baby! Believe and it will happen!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> This may also be a part of me being emotional this morning. My wife has had 2 miscarriages this last year also. One required surgery (a D&C) and the other was a grueling 4-5 weeks of losing the pregnancy.
> Well, we got this yesterday. Who knows if it will have the same outcome as the other two, but we are so hopeful that we might have a healthy outcome.


Mate, Many many congrats to you and Mrs. 
It's going to be well. Prayers are with you and family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know a guy that has one, it's stunning in the metal


you like socrates?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> The vision I have of the hood is going to be a combination of these 2 hoods melded together. It will be a ram-air hood (ram-air blister is CF) like the red vette with installed Carbon Fiber air vents like the blue one.
> 
> (both pics borrowed)


That will look good.

Blacked out wheels to match would probably also suit. (Plasti-dip can work on your existing wheels to test as well.)...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Whew!!! Sorry about that. I know that was pretty raw.
> 
> As far as the car, I plan on replacement of the front splitter and adding Carbon Fiber side skirts. I also plan to paint the ass-end matte black, the side mirrors matte black, and a different hood with carbon fiber and matte black accents.
> 
> I'll probably have $100k in this damn car by the time I'm done. But hell.......I just cannot even describe how much fun it is. It's been worth every penny snd then some.


and worth every penny if it helps with the PTSD!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> No, no. I don't remember any of that.


Ask the Mrs next time you feel feverish and she might be willing to help you relive your youth


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> though, you can only get thru that once i suppose.


hmm, not so sure about that as there are "procedures"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Thanks guys. It means a great deal.
> 
> BTW, this is what I have envisioned as far as something similar for the color scheme for the rear-end.
> 
> (borrowed pic)


Tinted tail-lights for a matching darker look and without the big Hoonigan lettering I hope...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> you like socrates?


If you are referring to Socratic irony, which I am sure you are my dear Pong, my answer is yes 😉


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Tinted tail-lights for a matching darker look and without the big Hoonigan lettering I hope...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Maybe, just maybe, he is a bogan at heart. 😬


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> This may also be a part of me being emotional this morning. My wife has had 2 miscarriages this last year also. One required surgery (a D&C) and the other was a grueling 4-5 weeks of losing the pregnancy.
> Well, we got this yesterday. Who knows if it will have the same outcome as the other two, but we are so hopeful that we might have a healthy outcome.


Mrs B5 miscarried once, after our first and before our twins, so I get how difficult that can be, but it's not always an indication of anything.

Best wishes to you and Mrs JMOD that this one works out...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Maybe, just maybe, he is a bogan at heart.


Then he will leave bogan tracks everywhere...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Merv said:


> Thanks bro. Just got back home. Took more than an hour all up. Was surprised at what a thump it was when it went into the shoulder. Thought it was gonna be little pin *** like getting blood test, but more noticeable than that. Not painful, just surprising.


Nurse was distracted by your manhood.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, I reckon Sir Bear had put it properly.
> OoO brotherhood will be with you always mate.
> Take care
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And get vaxxed...there's no reason to put medical folks back through this hell. I dont know if your 52 year old was but silly at this point to risk.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> This may also be a part of me being emotional this morning. My wife has had 2 miscarriages this last year also. One required surgery (a D&C) and the other was a grueling 4-5 weeks of losing the pregnancy.
> Well, we got this yesterday. Who knows if it will have the same outcome as the other two, but we are so hopeful that we might have a healthy outcome.


Praying for you two and three if it works!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Nurse was distracted by your manhood.


Made me LOL.

Literally...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

By the way, as you may have noticed, I am back in OOO since I can't post in the premium area due to not renewing my premium membership. I know, I know, $20 doesn't seem much, but I have been spending a lot of money lately on watches and car doors, so, every dollar counts. I hope no one minds my presence, I'll try to not interfere too much in the usual ongoing OOO discussions.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, as you may have noticed, I am back in OOO since I can't post in the premium area due to not renewing my premium membership. I know, I know, $20 doesn't seem much, but I have been spending a lot of money lately on watches and *car doors,* so, every dollar counts. I hope no one minds my presence, I'll try to not interfere too much in the usual ongoing OOO discussions.


^^^^
Explanation please?

I interfere all the time, but the OoOer's just ignore me and are too polite to ask me to stop.

Welcome back...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Nurse was distracted by your manhood.


A picture of Merv


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Made me LOL.
> 
> Literally...
> 
> ...


Seeing Merv&#8230;


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, as you may have noticed, I am back in OOO since I can't post in the premium area due to not renewing my premium membership. I know, I know, $20 doesn't seem much, but I have been spending a lot of money lately on watches and car doors, so, every dollar counts. I hope no one minds my presence, I'll try to not interfere too much in the usual ongoing OOO discussions.


You know the deal. OoO is like a bar. People are welcomed to come and go.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> If you are referring to Socratic irony, which I am sure you are my dear Pong, my answer is yes 😉


Know Thyself


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know a guy that has one, it's stunning in the metal


That one and the meteorite dial GMT Master II are the two I'd consider going to a very small 4 or 5 piece collection for. I doubt I'll ever see either just sitting in the case at MSRP though. Otoh, dealers in my area are aware I want to have the opportunity. so one never knows. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watching The Transporter Refueled.

just amused the lead character is wearing a Speedmaster. And it is supposedly accurate to the second.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

qa_ii said:


> That one and the meteorite dial GMT Master II are the two I'd consider going to a very small 4 or 5 piece collection for. I doubt I'll ever see either just sitting in the case at MSRP though. Otoh, dealers in my area are aware I want to have the opportunity. so one never knows. Stranger things have happened.


I had the meteorite dial GMT, I was smitten at first, but my love for it faded away quite fast, and I ended up selling it to a friend that was harassing me to buy it. I guess it's the meteorite curse, I heard of many people experiencing it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys....I just got a new Carbon Fiber spoiler for my Z06. Installed it myself the other day. I'm really pleased with the way it looks........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, looks just like my old car!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> This may also be a part of me being emotional this morning. My wife has had 2 miscarriages this last year also. One required surgery (a D&C) and the other was a grueling 4-5 weeks of losing the pregnancy.
> Well, we got this yesterday. Who knows if it will have the same outcome as the other two, but we are so hopeful that we might have a healthy outcome.


Holy moly!

MrsBS's surgery a couple years back went all the way partly because her cysts weren't going to get any better, but also because they said she was getting old enough that pregnancy would be increasingly risky. She looked terribly scared as they wheeled her into the OR.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I had the meteorite dial GMT, I was smitten at first, but my love for it faded away quite fast, and I ended up selling it to a friend that was harassing me to buy it. I guess it's the meteorite curse, I heard of many people experiencing it.


Fortunately, I once had a watch with a Valjoux 7751 movement and a Gibeon Meteorite dial. The dial and movement were outstanding but the case was very large -- 47mm. It was an infamous brand too, yet this model was executed correctly. That said, I understand your point entirely but think I'd endure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> Honestly, it's been a rough 18 months. Went through some pretty bad depression around Christmas struggling with taking care of people with Covid19 and just feeling pretty helpless at being able to make a difference anymore. I know there is some debate about the severity of this disease, but I can tell you from firsthand experience that there are some young (late 30s to 60) people that have no rhyme or reason for getting such a bad case. Healthy, no real comorbids.......just their lungs turn to mush and they do not exchange gases appropriately anymore.
> 
> Anyways, it is good to have most of this behind us hopefully. I intubated the first covid patient the night before last that I've been involved with in WEEKS. 52 year old Caucasian male that was moderately overweight, but otherwise mostly healthy. He most likely won't make it out of the hospital. It has been a dreadful experience that I'm sure I will reflect on for years and try to make sense of. I'm sure I'm suffering from very mild PTSD.
> 
> ...


Jason, we're here for you. Glad to see that writing it out helps.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Plasti-Dip.
> 
> Spray on plastic that is totally removable and provides a protective layer.
> 
> ...


"You can lean anything in this thread."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Merv said:


> Just joined a queue for Pfizer first dose. Omg so many people. Looks like more than an hour standing on street here. How fun.


Make sure it happens and be sure to f/u with the second shot!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

qa_ii said:


> Stranger things have happened.


You tell me!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Watching The Transporter Refueled.
> 
> just amused the lead character is wearing a Speedmaster. And it is supposedly accurate to the second.


It is. If in doubt, see title of this thread


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I had the meteorite dial GMT, I was smitten at first, but my love for it faded away quite fast, and I ended up selling it to a friend that was harassing me to buy it. I guess it's the meteorite curse, I heard of many people experiencing it.


Like the Zelos?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, looks just like my old car!
> 
> View attachment 15973850
> 
> ...


LOL.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Like the Zelos?


You said it, I didn't 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> hmm, not so sure about that as there are "procedures"


Thanks for the visual.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jason, we're here for you. Glad to see that writing it out helps.


Where's Gun when you need him eh? He's the psych


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You said it, I didn't


LOL. That's been a running joke around these parts. I think everyone had a Zelos including BigJennaFan.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks for the visual.


Check out the implosion thread because dfwcowboy was going to stream live his colonoscopy


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, as you may have noticed, I am back in OOO since I can't post in the premium area due to not renewing my premium membership. I know, I know, $20 doesn't seem much, but I have been spending a lot of money lately on watches and car doors, so, every dollar counts. I hope no one minds my presence, I'll try to not interfere too much in the usual ongoing OOO discussions.


Nah, no worries. Feel free to stick around and join in the fun. After all, I hear it's ok to participate in more than one thread...

Btw, how's the Chateau PF build coming along?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> You tell me!


What? The two sisters story yesterday not good enough? Here's another bit of it then. Their names were Sharon and June.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Watching The Transporter Refueled.
> 
> just amused the lead character is wearing a Speedmaster. And it is supposedly accurate to the second.


No _Transporter_ movie for me without Jason Statham please.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> Honestly, it's been a rough 18 months. Went through some pretty bad depression around Christmas struggling with taking care of people with Covid19 and just feeling pretty helpless at being able to make a difference anymore. I know there is some debate about the severity of this disease, but I can tell you from firsthand experience that there are some young (late 30s to 60) people that have no rhyme or reason for getting such a bad case. Healthy, no real comorbids.......just their lungs turn to mush and they do not exchange gases appropriately anymore.
> 
> Anyways, it is good to have most of this behind us hopefully. I intubated the first covid patient the night before last that I've been involved with in WEEKS. 52 year old Caucasian male that was moderately overweight, but otherwise mostly healthy. He most likely won't make it out of the hospital. It has been a dreadful experience that I'm sure I will reflect on for years and try to make sense of. I'm sure I'm suffering from very mild PTSD.
> 
> ...


It's truly difficult to understand why some have their lungs utterly destroyed by the virus and others have no symptoms. As an airway specialist you have no control over the ultimate outcome; that's in God's hands. Think about the ones you have impacted for good rather than the ones who didn't survive.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> We're always here for you Jase. Anytime you want, post something. There will always be an OoO brother online since we're 24/7 from LA to NYC to Sweden to Perth to Sydney that covers all time zones.
> 
> Seek treatment with a mental health professional because it is hard for people like you who save lives and realise sometimes that no matter what you do, they are still gone. Gone to the other side. You will feel better once you accept that this happens and can come to terms with it. But yeah, get it off your chest, talk to a close friend. There's nothing manly about keeping it all bottled up.


Eloquently said.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, no worries. Feel free to stick around and join in the fun. After all, I hear it's ok to participate in more than one thread...
> 
> Btw, how's the Chateau PF build coming along?


Delayed by a year and a half and counting 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Delayed by a year and a half and counting 😉


Oy.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Where's Gun when you need him eh? He's the psych


@Gunnar_917

I've summoned him for you Sir Bear.

Maybe I should put his quote back in my signature to annoy the hell out of him again...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, as you may have noticed, I am back in OOO since I can't post in the premium area due to not renewing my premium membership. I know, I know, $20 doesn't seem much, but I have been spending a lot of money lately on watches and car doors, so, every dollar counts. I hope no one minds my presence, I'll try to not interfere too much in the usual ongoing OOO discussions.


IMHO you should not have left OoO in the first place way back when.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> You know the deal. OoO is like a bar. People are welcomed to come and go.


Or like Hotel California; you can check in but you can never leave.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> IMHO you shouldn't have left OoO in the first place way back when.


FIFY.

You're welcome. ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I had the meteorite dial GMT, I was smitten at first, but my love for it faded away quite fast, and I ended up selling it to a friend that was harassing me to buy it. I guess it's the meteorite curse, I heard of many people experiencing it.


I think BT most notable.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.
> 
> You're welcome.


#nevereverreadahead! I saw my error as I scrolled through and fixed the mistype myself. Sometimes the auto type on Tapatalk is a pain.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Saw this AP. What do you think? I know it's gotten mixed reviews but lots to like about it.

70 hr PR
Ceramic middle case (I'm a sucker for ceramic)
Interesting design on lugs
Integrated chronograph movement




























Not sure of the dial or the standard strap tho...

So Yay or Nay?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Overcast today but what the heck...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw this AP. What do you think? I know it's gotten mixed reviews but lots to like about it.
> 
> 70 hr PR
> Ceramic middle case (I'm a sucker for ceramic)
> ...


Whatshisname said that one of these was the ONLY watch in AP's entire boutique in NYC this week.

So.... like for availability?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Whatshisname said that one of these was the ONLY watch in AP's entire boutique in NYC this week.
> 
> So.... like for availability?


There's something to that.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

OoO Public Service Announcement. Fwiw, I'm officially retired (from my job) one month before 60th b-day as of July 1st, so I now have a new user name and avatar -- old one was job related. Formerly qa_ii.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> OoO Public Service Announcement. Fwiw, I'm officially retired (from my job) one month before 60th b-day as of July 1st, so I now have a new user name and avatar -- old one was job related. Artist formerly known as qa_ii.


FIFY.

Big congrats on the retirement!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw this AP. What do you think? I know it's gotten mixed reviews but lots to like about it.
> 
> 70 hr PR
> Ceramic middle case (I'm a sucker for ceramic)
> ...


Agree on strap, dial seems uninteresting, but photo's may not do justice and may look different IRL, hands pretty boring, but case and movement look impressive&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Haha. I have plenty of watches, so no need to procure a retirement watch.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw this AP. What do you think? I know it's gotten mixed reviews but lots to like about it.
> 
> 70 hr PR
> Ceramic middle case (I'm a sucker for ceramic)
> ...


May a bit too much going on with that AP for my taste although ymmv. Maybe hold out for the VCO with blue dial that you lust after although my preference is the black dial over the blue. Interesting how our dial preferences vary. You and BT prefer blue, Pong likes brown and JMAN and I prefer black. I think.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> OoO Public Service Announcement. Fwiw, I'm officially retired (from my job) one month before 60th b-day as of July 1st, so I now have a new user name and avatar -- old one was job related. Formerly qa_ii.


Enjoy the start of your freedom from the oppression of the work construct imposed on us by capitalist oligarchs who truly run society.










Congratulations!

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> OoO Public Service Announcement. Fwiw, I'm officially retired (from my job) one month before 60th b-day as of July 1st, so I now have a new user name and avatar -- old one was job related. Formerly qa_ii.


At your age I was just getting my second wind! Welcome to retirement and username change.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Enjoy the start of your freedom from the oppression of the work construct imposed on us by capitalist oligarchs who truly run society.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, there's more than just a tiny bit of truth to that statement, imo.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> At your age I was just getting my second wind! Welcome to retirement and username change.


Not entirely by choice. Always thought I'd grind it out past 70. When I move at some point, I expect to find a constructive outlet of some sort.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, time to go to the park for a walk and then to the bank.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There's something to that.


Setting aside any expectations from strangers about which AP you're _supposed_ to like, I think it's actually good to go. Wish I were shopping in that range.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> *Not entirely by choice. Always thought I'd grind it out past 70.* When I move at some point, I expect to find a constructive outlet of some sort.


My dad was happy to make it past 70 and earn his full pension. He had spoken at an award dinner and finished his speech with, "People have asked me when I plan to retire. I have an answer." Then he showed a handwritten sign that said, "NOT ANY TIME SOON"

Barely a year and a half later, he and his best work buddy were, shall we say, strongly encouraged to retire.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw this AP. What do you think? I know it's gotten mixed reviews but lots to like about it.
> 
> 70 hr PR
> Ceramic middle case (I'm a sucker for ceramic)
> ...


Big Yay. I saw this controversial line when it was first presented, and I must say that I found it to be a very innovative and contemporary design that would allow AP to expand its sales outside of the RO sphere. Sadly, the uninformed watch youtubers echoed their negativity based on pictures, and the sheep followed. Those are beautiful watches, and this one specifically is a stunner. The only down side is the 30m WR (it's more on the sport side than on the dress side), but, still woth it, go for it!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

My balls are itchy. Good night.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Perfect day.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No _Transporter_ movie for me without Jason Statham please.


i agree. I was just intrigued how it will play out. Made me wanna get an audi.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Merv said:


> My balls are itchy. Good night.


Hope you'll feel better tomorrow, if not, check those articles below









What causes testicle itch? Seven possible causes


Itchy testicles can cause physical and emotional distress. It can also be embarrassing to address the issue in public by scratching them. In this article, learn about seven potential causes of itchy balls, including jock itch, intertrigo, and chafing, how to treat them, and when to see a doctor.




www.medicalnewstoday.com













Why Are My Balls Itchy?


Many physical and medical conditions can also cause your balls to get itchy. Some of these conditions may require you to talk to a doctor.




www.healthline.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> By the way, as you may have noticed, I am back in OOO since I can't post in the premium area due to not renewing my premium membership. I know, I know, $20 doesn't seem much, but I have been spending a lot of money lately on watches and car doors, so, every dollar counts. I hope no one minds my presence, I'll try to not interfere too much in the usual ongoing OOO discussions.


Welcome back PF! Sooo very much has happened (not) since you last visited


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> My balls are itchy. Good night.


Could be worse. 😬


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I had the meteorite dial GMT, I was smitten at first, but my love for it faded away quite fast, and I ended up selling it to a friend that was harassing me to buy it. I guess it's the meteorite curse, I heard of many people experiencing it.


I've heard that having meteorite dials creates a special, some might say telepathic, bond between owners.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Big congrats on the retirement!


some part of me read it as jamiroquai when you inserted artist


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> What? The two sisters story yesterday not good enough? Here's another bit of it then. Their names were Sharon and June.


What? Since when you became King Neptune????


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> My balls are itchy. Good night.


Told you that shaving it wasn't a good idea. All those stubbles are uncomfortable isn't it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> What? Since when you became King Neptune????


since he fathered Ariel


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Perfect day.
> 
> View attachment 15974155


Please use your godly powers to keep it that way.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hope you'll feel better tomorrow, if not, check those articles below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eww&#8230;


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> @Gunnar_917
> 
> I've summoned him for you Sir Bear.
> 
> ...


I think he has uninstalled Tapatalk so he won't get the notifications anymore. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> IMHO you should not have left OoO in the first place way back when.


Umm.. umm&#8230;


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Told you that shaving it wasn't a good idea. All those stubbles are uncomfortable isn't it?


My wife had her Golden Retriever's balls shaved today. I'm hiding in my workroom until this new fad fades.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Or like Hotel California; you can check in but you can never leave.


Grand. Now I've that song stuck in my head on playback.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> #nevereverreadahead! I saw my error as I scrolled through and fixed the mistype myself. Sometimes the auto type on Tapatalk is a pain.


I think the auto type is a hassle but it will be worse for me of I switch it off. It will just be gibberish that I type.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw this AP. What do you think? I know it's gotten mixed reviews but lots to like about it.
> 
> 70 hr PR
> Ceramic middle case (I'm a sucker for ceramic)
> ...


Like.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> OoO Public Service Announcement. Fwiw, I'm officially retired (from my job) one month before 60th b-day as of July 1st, so I now have a new user name and avatar -- old one was job related. Formerly qa_ii.


Congratulations King Neptune.

All hail


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys....I just got a new Carbon Fiber spoiler for my Z06. Installed it myself the other day. I'm really pleased with the way it looks........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> This may also be a part of me being emotional this morning. My wife has had 2 miscarriages this last year also. One required surgery (a D&C) and the other was a grueling 4-5 weeks of losing the pregnancy.
> Well, we got this yesterday. Who knows if it will have the same outcome as the other two, but we are so hopeful that we might have a healthy outcome.


Absolute best of luck, and, of course, health and safety first!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw this AP. What do you think? I know it's gotten mixed reviews but lots to like about it.
> 
> 70 hr PR
> Ceramic middle case (I'm a sucker for ceramic)
> ...


I actually saw this model (or it may have been the non-chrono) in the windo of the AP boutique in Beverly Hills. I actually quite like this code 11.59 collection!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually saw this model (or it may have been the non-chrono) in the windo of the AP boutique in Beverly Hills. I actually quite like this code 11.59 collection!


Bro Bear has already got it reserved.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> What? Since when you became King Neptune????


Haha! Since Brad approved it several hours ago.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Please use your godly powers to keep it that way.


The sea never stops calling.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've heard that having meteorite dials creates a special, some might say telepathic, bond between owners.


Well, in my case it didn't work 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> My wife had her Golden Retriever's balls shaved today. I'm hiding in my workroom until this new fad fades.


Why did she do that??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why did she do that??


it's a trial run for the main event


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like I'm not the only one with a "short stem" issue on an Aqua Terra.

Aqua Terra 8900 issues&#8230;am I a moron?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...]"]Aqua Terra 8900 issues&#8230;am I a moron?
I hope Omega rectifies the issue. I _really_ miss my Worldtimer!!


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> OoO Public Service Announcement. Fwiw, I'm officially retired (from my job) one month before 60th b-day as of July 1st, so I now have a new user name and avatar -- old one was job related. Formerly qa_ii.


New phone, who dis?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one with a "short stem" issue on an Aqua Terra.
> 
> Aqua Terra 8900 issues&#8230;am I a moron?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...]"]Aqua Terra 8900 issues&#8230;am I a moron?
> I hope Omega rectifies the issue. I _really_ miss my Worldtimer!!


Non-Tapasuck link:
https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/aqua-terra-8900-issues&#8230;am-i-a-moron.5320056/


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

harry_flashman said:


> New phone, who dis?





King_Neptune said:


> OoO Public Service Announcement. Fwiw, I'm officially retired (from my job) one month before 60th b-day as of July 1st, so I now have a new user name and avatar -- old one was job related. Formerly qa_ii.


^^^ Hi. 😬


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why did she do that??


I'm in the don't ask don't tell camp.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw this AP. What do you think? I know it's gotten mixed reviews but lots to like about it.
> 
> 70 hr PR
> Ceramic middle case (I'm a sucker for ceramic)
> ...


Yay from me mate. 
Did you had a look at the red dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> OoO Public Service Announcement. Fwiw, I'm officially retired (from my job) one month before 60th b-day as of July 1st, so I now have a new user name and avatar -- old one was job related. Formerly qa_ii.


Congrats on the retirement mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Congrats on the retirement mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why did she do that??


OK as long as she doesn't shave yours.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one with a "short stem" issue on an Aqua Terra.
> 
> Aqua Terra 8900 issues&#8230;am I a moron?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...]"]Aqua Terra 8900 issues&#8230;am I a moron?
> I hope Omega rectifies the issue. I _really_ miss my Worldtimer!!


Speaking of Omega my wife and I ventured to the NorthPark Mall. While she was shopping I dropped by the Omega Boutique and tried on the newly designated SM300.


























As I recall BT had complained about long lugs on its predecessor, but the SM300 seemed to hug my scrawny flat wrist and seemed to fit my wrist like a glove. Protective wrapper is still on the watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Krish47 said:


> Yay from me mate.
> Did you had a look at the red dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, just the one pictured.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

So while I was at NorthPark Mall, I didn't buy the SM300 but as I cruised through the Montblanc Boutique, I didn't even look at their watches but did buy this StarWalker Metal Doue Blue Fineliner/Rollerball pen. I really like the design of this pen the way the cap screws in both ends of the barrel.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nope, just the one pictured.


The stock pic looks good on the burgundy dial.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Speaking of Omega my wife and I ventured to the NorthPark Mall. While she was shopping I dropped by the Omega Boutique and tried on the newly designated SM300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks great!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Speaking of Omega my wife and I ventured to the NorthPark Mall. While she was shopping I dropped by the Omega Boutique and tried on the newly designated SM300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro 59, thoughts on lollipop hand?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speaking of Seamasters&#8230;

"No Time for Spectre"? "Spectre, Time to Die"?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Speaking of Omega my wife and I ventured to the NorthPark Mall. While she was shopping I dropped by the Omega Boutique and tried on the newly designated SM300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to try one of these. The blue clous de Paris dial is a chameleon and gives off a different blue in different lighting/angle. 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> This may also be a part of me being emotional this morning. My wife has had 2 miscarriages this last year also. One required surgery (a D&C) and the other was a grueling 4-5 weeks of losing the pregnancy.
> Well, we got this yesterday. Who knows if it will have the same outcome as the other two, but we are so hopeful that we might have a healthy outcome.


Prayers are with you and the Mrs it will be full term this time around, congratulations ☺


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Krish47 said:


> The stock pic looks good on the burgundy dial.
> 
> View attachment 15974931
> 
> ...


I haven't seen that one in the metal, but, if it's like the pictures, the burgundy is definitely a winner


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason71 said:


> This may also be a part of me being emotional this morning. My wife has had 2 miscarriages this last year also. One required surgery (a D&C) and the other was a grueling 4-5 weeks of losing the pregnancy.
> Well, we got this yesterday. Who knows if it will have the same outcome as the other two, but we are so hopeful that we might have a healthy outcome.


Congrats Jason and best wishes to Mrs J for a healthy and happy pregnancy and new addition to your family!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You need to try one of these. The blue clous de Paris dial is a chameleon and gives off a different blue in different lighting/angle. 😉
> 
> View attachment 15974954
> 
> ...


Bro Dick, the more I see this watch the more I like it, buying it was a great move


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speaking of Seamasters&#8230;
> 
> "No Time for Spectre"? "Spectre, Time to Die"?


"No Time for Spectre to Die" or NTFSTD for short. ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw this AP. What do you think? I know it's gotten mixed reviews but lots to like about it.
> 
> 70 hr PR
> Ceramic middle case (I'm a sucker for ceramic)
> ...


Not sure really. AP has been a Royal Oak watch company for too long and anything other than an RO just doesn't look AP anymore.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> The stock pic looks good on the burgundy dial.
> 
> View attachment 15974931
> 
> ...


Date at 4:30 always a train wreck for me. Kills every watch I've ever seen it on.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> "No Time for Spectre to Die" or NTFSTD for short.


sounds like a disease


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

One year in, still the best watch in my collection by far...










BSF, I know, I know. ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, the more I see this watch the more I like it, buying it was a great move


Perhaps it's time for you to join the party, may I suggest this?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps it's time for you to join the party, may I suggest this?
> 
> View attachment 15974998


I tried this one more than a year ago, and found it too big (shouldn't have try it with a loose bracelet, those watches with integrated bracelets have to be well adjusted), had I seen it on you before hand, I would have given it more attention


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> I tried this one more than a year ago, and found it too big (shouldn't have try it with a loose bracelet, those watches with integrated bracelets have to be well adjusted), had I seen it on you before hand, I would have given it more attention
> 
> View attachment 15975046


Godfrey

I prefer the one you have, in blue.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I tried this one more than a year ago, and found it too big (shouldn't have try it with a loose bracelet, those watches with integrated bracelets have to be well adjusted), had I seen it on you before hand, I would have given it more attention
> 
> View attachment 15975046


Not the same watch though. The one you tried was the Laureato skeleton, the photo I showed was the flying tourbillion. Should give it another go. 😉

And I think the WG version looks much better than the rose gold, goes nicely with the anthracite color of the movement.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Not the same watch though. The one you tried was the Laureato skeleton, the photo I showed was the flying tourbillion. Should give it another go. 😉
> 
> And I think the WG version looks much better than the rose gold, goes nicely with the anthracite color of the movement.


Yes, the flying tourbillon is definitely the one to get if going for a skeleton, but the only skeleton they had was the one I tried, and the RG was too flashy on it and made it look even bigger. Now, the WG skeleton with the tourbillon must definitely be a beautiful watch, but, the skeleton would focus too much the attention on the dial and divert it from the watch, hence my preference for your watch, it's more harmonious. Another one that I would like to check in person is the ceramic one.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, the flying tourbillon is definitely the one to get if going for a skeleton, but the only skeleton they had was the one I tried, and the RG was too flashy on it and made it look even bigger. Now, the WG skeleton with the tourbillon must definitely be a beautiful watch, but, the skeleton would focus too much the attention on the dial and divert it from the watch, hence my preference for your watch, it's more harmonious. Another one that I would like to check in person is the ceramic one.


Ceramic? The Ghost or the black? The Ghost is 38mm only so I'll guessing the black.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Ceramic? The Ghost or the black? The Ghost is 38mm only so I'll guessing the black.


The black, I seen someone in WUS posting one, it looked really good


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> You got the 68k post. We have to wait a month before we know who got the 69.


I dont know what happened but my post is like 38 past it now. I blame lizard illuminati


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> That's asking too much.


A man of OoO never quits 

The neapolitan of foursomes is every mans bucket list


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Did you visit the old RN training college in Greenwich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color is the boathouse at hereford?










Dammit, now I wanna watch that movie again!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> A little variety never hurt anyone.
> Speaking of Greek style&#8230;
> 
> 
> ...


I'd siege Troy for that


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> "No Time for Spectre to Die" or NTFSTD for short. 😛


Rolls right off the tongue, doesn't it?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> One year in, still the best watch in my collection by far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me to the punch! 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I tried this one more than a year ago, and found it too big (shouldn't have try it with a loose bracelet, those watches with integrated bracelets have to be well adjusted), had I seen it on you before hand, I would have given it more attention
> 
> View attachment 15975046


I think it looks really good on you.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Bro 59, thoughts on lollipop hand?


To my eye the lollipop second hand doesn't make a great deal of difference over the previous version although the LE Bond from the previous version does have the lollipop hand too. Overall the SM300 on bracelet has a stunning visual effect. I wouldn't even consider buying one without SS bracelet though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speaking of Seamasters&#8230;
> 
> "No Time for Spectre"? "Spectre, Time to Die"?


#nevereverreadahead


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> This may also be a part of me being emotional this morning. My wife has had 2 miscarriages this last year also. One required surgery (a D&C) and the other was a grueling 4-5 weeks of losing the pregnancy.
> Well, we got this yesterday. Who knows if it will have the same outcome as the other two, but we are so hopeful that we might have a healthy outcome.


Damn, BTDT.

It will happen, life finds a way.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> You need to try one of these. The blue clous de Paris dial is a chameleon and gives off a different blue in different lighting/angle.
> 
> View attachment 15974954
> 
> ...


Another visually appealing example.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Bro Bear has already got it reserved.
> 
> View attachment 15974337


Better yet. I got me paws on it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> The sea never stops calling.


I think King Neptune is the most awesome posting handle one can ever think of. Master stroke mate


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why did she do that??


So she can see the nuts&#8230;


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one with a "short stem" issue on an Aqua Terra.
> ..
> I hope Omega rectifies the issue. I _really_ miss my Worldtimer!!


Short stem huh? Tsk, tsk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> One year in, still the best watch in my collection by far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think JMAN would also agree with you although his is the black dial version, which actually is my preference. Even Pong's brown dial version ain't bad either. Overall IMO the current VCO is one of the finest watches ever made.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> OK as long as she doesn't shave yours.


LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Speaking of Omega my wife and I ventured to the NorthPark Mall. While she was shopping I dropped by the Omega Boutique and tried on the newly designated SM300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The semi down turned lugs help.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> So while I was at NorthPark Mall, I didn't buy the SM300 but as I cruised through the Montblanc Boutique, I didn't even look at their watches but did buy this StarWalker Metal Doue Blue Fineliner/Rollerball pen. I really like the design of this pen the way the cap screws in both ends of the barrel.


Nice pen


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> A man of OoO never quits
> 
> The neapolitan of foursomes is every mans bucket list


I am afraid that I might go so excited that o go into cardiac arrest. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> What color is the boathouse at hereford?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Rolls right off the tongue, doesn't it?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> So while I was at NorthPark Mall, I didn't buy the SM300 but as I cruised through the Montblanc Boutique, I didn't even look at their watches but did buy this StarWalker Metal Doue Blue Fineliner/Rollerball pen. I really like the design of this pen the way the cap screws in both ends of the barrel.


Congrats on the new pen.

She looks like a beaut.
The finish on the barrel looks like it may have an interesting texture?

Hard to see in the photos&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> The stock pic looks good on the burgundy dial.
> 
> View attachment 15974931
> 
> ...


Well picked @Krish47.
The way the colour varies looks great&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I haven't seen that one in the metal, but, if it's like the pictures, the burgundy is definitely a winner


#neverreadahead&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps it's time for you to join the party, may I suggest this?
> 
> View attachment 15974998


It's a beast, and the movement finishing looks awesome, but like many skeletons, why bother with he pretence of including the hands as it looks almost unreadable.

Not that that's a bad thing, let's just be honest with ourselves and agree that this is about a little mechanical piece of art on your wrist and telling time is almost superfluous.

I've often said many high end pieces should be worn upside down, and skeletons are the epitome of that theory&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I tried this one more than a year ago, and found it too big (shouldn't have try it with a loose bracelet, those watches with integrated bracelets have to be well adjusted), had I seen it on you before hand, I would have given it more attention
> 
> View attachment 15975046


It actually looks pretty good on you&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think it looks really good on you.


#neverreadahead.
GMTA&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Congrats on the new pen.
> 
> She looks like a beaut.
> The finish on the barrel looks like it may have an interesting texture?
> ...


Thanks. Smooth finish on the barrel with "translucent blue lacquer guilloche" finish.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. Smooth finish on the barrel with "translucent blue lacquer guilloche" finish.


I thought it might be something like that.
I have no doubt it looks amazing IRL, but would be hard to show in photographs.

Enjoy&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> It's a beast, and the movement finishing looks awesome, but like many skeletons, why bother with he pretence of including the hands as it looks almost unreadable.
> 
> Not that that's a bad thing, let's just be honest with ourselves and agree that this is about a little mechanical piece of art on your wrist and telling time is almost superfluous.
> 
> ...


All things considered it is actually not much harder to read the time on one of these than on many chronographs (The Daytona is one of the worst offenders in this regard). The high-polished hands actually creates a great contrast against the skeletonizing so reading the time on wrist wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Merv said:


> Date at 4:30 always a train wreck for me. Kills every watch I've ever seen it on.


I too am a guy who prefer date wheel at 3 or 6 .I really like my SMP 300 date window position - very subtle at 6.

But seeing the GP laureato chrono white dial in person totally changed that. In that the date window is at 4.30. So sometimes seeing in person help to take decision better.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> All things considered it is actually not much harder the read the time on one of these than on many chronographs (The Daytona is one of the worst offenders in this regard). *The high-polished hands actually creates a great contrast against the skeletonizing so reading the time on wrist wouldn't be so bad.*


You are probably right, but I would just be too distracted by the movement to care about reading the time anyway&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> You are probably fight, but I would just be too distracted by the movement to care about reading the time anyway&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Not sure really. AP has been a Royal Oak watch company for too long and anything other than an RO just doesn't look AP anymore.


I reckon that's the sad part with AP. They have other great collections apart from RO and very few look past RO. Hopefully that will change.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Krish47 said:


> I too am a guy who prefer date wheel at 3 or 6 .I really like my SMP 300 date window position - very subtle at 6.
> 
> But seeing the GP laureato chrono white dial in person totally changed that. In that the date window is at 4.30. So sometimes seeing in person help to take decision better.


Ditto, but in some watches, not only I don't mind the 4,30 date postion, I also find it well placd, but it really depends on the watch and how it's implemented in relation to the dial overall design.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I haven't seen that one in the metal, but, if it's like the pictures, the burgundy is definitely a winner


Yeah mate , that burgundy dial looks so good.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> All things considered it is actually not much harder the read the time on one of these than on many chronographs (The Daytona is one of the worst offenders in this regard). The high-polished hands actually creates a great contrast against the skeletonizing so reading the time on wrist wouldn't be so bad.


The most unreadable Daytona ever is the Grey Panda, it's almost impossible to tell the time in the afternoon, but, who cares about the time, it's one of my favorite watches, and I can ask Mrs. PF for the time whenever I want.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> The most unreadable Daytona ever is the Grey Panda, it's almost impossible to tell the time in the afternoon, but, who cares about the time, it's one of my favorite watches, and I can ask Mrs. PF for the time whenever I want.
> 
> View attachment 15975318


But the sub-dials are very legible, so you know what "second" of the minute you are in, and the minute and hour of the chrono.

Just start it at midnight and run the chrono all the time, problem solved&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one with a "short stem" issue on an Aqua Terra.
> 
> Aqua Terra 8900 issues&#8230;am I a moron?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...]"]Aqua Terra 8900 issues&#8230;am I a moron?
> I hope Omega rectifies the issue. I _really_ miss my Worldtimer!!


i have an average or above average stem.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> OK as long as she doesn't shave yours.


That's the main event


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Speaking of Omega my wife and I ventured to the NorthPark Mall. While she was shopping I dropped by the Omega Boutique and tried on the newly designated SM300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who designated it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> So while I was at NorthPark Mall, I didn't buy the SM300 but as I cruised through the Montblanc Boutique, I didn't even look at their watches but did buy this StarWalker Metal Doue Blue Fineliner/Rollerball pen. I really like the design of this pen the way the cap screws in both ends of the barrel.


screwing both ends? hmmmm


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I prefer the one you have, in blue.


i saw someone post a blue dial with tourbillon somewhere.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> The most unreadable Daytona ever is the Grey Panda, it's almost impossible to tell the time in the afternoon, but, who cares about the time, it's one of my favorite watches, and I can ask Mrs. PF for the time whenever I want.
> 
> View attachment 15975318


my boss wears her mechanical watches without setting the time. When she realizes the time is wrong, she just has me set it. At least it's wound already. 

i guess she's used to her quartz Patek and Cartier pieces.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> The most unreadable Daytona ever is the Grey Panda, it's almost impossible to tell the time in the afternoon, but, who cares about the time, it's one of my favorite watches, and I can ask Mrs. PF for the time whenever I want.
> 
> View attachment 15975318


But who buys a Daytona to tell the time anyhow?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> The most unreadable Daytona ever is the Grey Panda, it's almost impossible to tell the time in the afternoon, but, who cares about the time, it's one of my favorite watches, and I can ask Mrs. PF for the time whenever I want.
> 
> View attachment 15975318


That's a fantastic piece I've never seen before. Love it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I like that AP and even considered it (just not available here). I like this as well. Was also not available here.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

What’s up bros? I’ve been really busy and preoccupied the last few weeks. Yep not much time left over for OoO. Finally got a weekend off. Wife and baby girl in Orlando. I’m having my first drink in quite some time just hanging out with the pets. Hope you guys are all doing well. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> What's up bros? I've been really busy and preoccupied the last few weeks. Yep not much time left over for OoO. Finally got a weekend off. Wife and baby girl in Orlando. I'm having my first drink in quite some time just hanging out with the pets. Hope you guys are all doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good to know you are keeping well Al.

Pets are great company to drink with. No judgement&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> But who buys a Daytona to tell the time anyhow?


Isn't it supposed to be used to time laps around a race track?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> What's up bros? I've been really busy and preoccupied the last few weeks. Yep not much time left over for OoO. Finally got a weekend off. Wife and baby girl in Orlando. I'm having my first drink in quite some time just hanging out with the pets. Hope you guys are all doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice 

Feed the pets some booze.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Finally was able to pull the trigger on my aussie watch. Now the wait.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Now, just need to find a watch made in antarctica. To complete all continents.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Now, just need to find a watch made in antarctica. To complete all continents.


That might be challenging. 
Does @manofrolex ever go there?
Maybe you can ask him to put one together on one of his trips...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> That might be challenging.
> Does @manofrolex ever go there?
> Maybe you can ask him to put one together on one of his trips...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


in the mean time, this is the proxy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Finally was able to pull the trigger on my aussie watch. Now the wait.


What did you buy?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> What did you buy?


a houtman


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> in the mean time, this is the proxy
> View attachment 15975550


Snowflake in the snow.

Should start a thread: "Watches in the environment matching their name".

You could post this, and others that might fit could be:

Daytona at Daytona race track
Submariner in a submarine, (Or a Sub embedded in a Sandwich)
Deep-sea deep in the ocean (Duh)
Pepsi in a glass of cola
Tuna in a can of tinned fish
Marathon while running a marathon
Batman while crime fighting, (with a Batgirl supporting)

You get my drift...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> a houtman


Green dial by any chance? Looks cool.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Snowflake in the snow.
> 
> Should start a thread: "Watches in the environment matching their name".
> 
> ...


royal oak round the old oak tree (with or without a yellow ribbon)

air king domino's on a pizza box

turtle on a turtle

samurai with a sword

sumo with a mawashi


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Green dial by any chance? Looks cool.
> View attachment 15975636


got yours? Nope, i got the pilbara.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> a houtman


No pics?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Snowflake in the snow.
> 
> Should start a thread: "Watches in the environment matching their name".
> 
> ...


Anyone got the justice league of watches?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> No pics?


still to be shipped to me. Not even sure if already produced. Just ordered and paid. Online.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> samurai with a sword


Umm&#8230;


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Anyone got the justice league of watches?


I have a UN Security Council of watches (successor to the League of Nations)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> still to be shipped to me. Not even sure if already produced. Just ordered and paid. Online.


Right-o, pics when available then. Just checked out their website. Looks like a micro brand Kickstarter watch.

If you wanted a real Aussie watch, then you should have hit up Nicholas Hacko in Sydney. He makes them by hand.









Watchmaker | Nicholas Hacko | Australia


Nicholas Hacko is the first and only watch manufacturer in Australia. We make high end timepieces for discerning collectors




www.nicholashacko.com.au


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> got yours? Nope, i got the pilbara.


Nope. Too much of an Oris/BPFF vibe going on there.
Btw I thought the green dial is one of the Pilbaras on offer?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> still to be shipped to me. Not even sure _*if it will ever be produced produced*_. Just ordered and paid. Online.


FIFY*
Their Kickstarter campaign never made the funding goal...😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nope. Too much of an Oris/BPFF vibe going on there.
> Btw I thought the green dial is one of the Pilbaras on offer?
> 
> View attachment 15975648


Ah ok. Got the rock.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Ah ok. Got the shaft.


FIFY


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> in the mean time, this is the proxy
> View attachment 15975550


This should have been the proxy, no? 😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> This should have been the proxy, no? 😬
> 
> View attachment 15975680


agreed. South Pole?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> agreed. South Pole?


It's either that, or the North Pole, I don't see a third option


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> agreed. South Pole?


No idea, not my photo. 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's either that, or the North Pole, I don't see a third option


LMAO 🤣


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> What color is the boathouse at hereford?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the wall in the gym at Hereford there is a sign, it says "somewhere someone is training, and when you meet them in battle they will win"


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ditto, but in some watches, not only I don't mind the 4,30 date postion, I also find it well placd, but it really depends on the watch and how it's implemented in relation to the dial overall design.


I agree PF


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Went with houtman since one of the owners is a member here. So helping a fellow enthusiast.

and speaking of helping members, on the same day i pulled the trigger for houtman, i also got a SNGLRTY, also owned by WUS members.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Went with houtman since one of the owners is a member here. So helping a fellow enthusiast.
> 
> and speaking of helping members, on the same day i pulled the trigger for houtman, i also got a SNGLRTY, also owned by WUS members.


The concept is really cool. The designs and implementation, not my cup of tea. Needs a cleaner design for the time hand and I say ditch the seconds hand at the center?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Went with houtman since one of the owners is a member here. So helping a fellow enthusiast.
> 
> and speaking of helping members, on the same day i pulled the trigger for houtman, i also got a SNGLRTY, also owned by WUS members.


I just checked the SNGLRTY, it's an interesting concept, and it will fit right in your "unusual watches" collection.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nope. Too much of an Oris/BPFF vibe going on there.
> Btw I thought the green dial is one of the Pilbaras on offer?
> 
> View attachment 15975648


Good thing i dont have an Oris or FF.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just checked the SNGLRTY, it's an interesting concept, and it will fit right in your "unusual watches" collection.


in the coming years, am thinking of what watch to cap this collection - a singer, an urwerk, a chaykin or a debethune.

while i like the singer track, am leaning towards an UR. But no rush. Giving myself two to three years to think about it. Next year, my goal is set.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> LMAO 🤣


somebody just posted an actual North Pole watch. Forgot the thread. A watch from Slovakia.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> The black, I seen someone in WUS posting one, it looked really good


For a black ceramic I'd go with this. If only for the bragging rights for one of the thinnest sports watches available.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> For a black ceramic I'd go with this. If only for the bragging rights for one of the thinnest sports watches available.
> 
> View attachment 15975948


I know that this watch is very dear to Big Al, but, for some reason, I can't stand this brand 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know that this watch is very dear to Big Al, but, for some reason, I can't stand this brand ?‍♂


I never liked Bvlgari neither. A friend of mine used to work at their Hong Kong office and I always saw this watch of hers, or something similar.










Like you mentioned before using the name of the brand as a design element never really worked.

That changed with the Octo Finissimo though. The in-house ultra thin movement, the iconic design, the 100m water resistance...all came together nicely. It may well be the next watch on my list. ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I never liked Bvlgari neither. A friend of mine used to work at their Hong Kong office and I always saw this watch of hers, or something similar.
> 
> Like you mentioned before using the name of the brand as a design element never really worked.
> 
> That changed with the Octo Finissimo though. The in-house ultra thin movement, the iconic design, the 100m water resistance...all came together nicely. *It may well be the next watch on my list.* ?


Won't let you do it ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Won't let you do it 🤨


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today's weather forecast:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I understand this is the Watch of the Day.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Went with houtman since one of the owners is a member here. So helping a fellow enthusiast.
> 
> and speaking of helping members, on the same day i pulled the trigger for houtman, i also got a SNGLRTY, also owned by WUS members.


The SNGLRTY has an interesting twist on telling time, and clever design features allowing a lot of personalisation.

Keen to see what colours you chose...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> The SNGLRTY has an interesting twist on telling time, and clever design features allowing a lot of personalisation.
> 
> Keen to see what colours you chose...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Care to guess?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I understand this is the Watch of the Day.
> 
> View attachment 15976019


yep. We have since moved on from VC.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Night here already. Still with my AP.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I think JMAN would also agree with you although his is the black dial version, which actually is my preference. Even Pong's brown dial version ain't bad either. Overall IMO the current VCO is one of the finest watches ever made.


I would have been just as happy with black and brown too. Black is a smooth piano finish - very cool. Pong's brown is similar to my blue one - very cool as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> I would have been just as happy with black and brown too. Black is a smooth piano finish - very cool. Pong's brown is similar to my blue one - very cool as well.


once you go brown, you will never frown


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> yep. We have since moved on from VC.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I would have been just as happy with black and brown too. Black is a smooth piano finish - very cool. Pong's brown is similar to *my blue one* - very cool as well.


Mav, you suck.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 15976063


VC, not JC.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Care to guess?


Red
Blue
Yellow...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Red
> Blue
> Yellow...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


guess again


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> What's up bros? I've been really busy and preoccupied the last few weeks. Yep not much time left over for OoO. Finally got a weekend off. Wife and baby girl in Orlando. I'm having my first drink in quite some time just hanging out with the pets. Hope you guys are all doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al you have come to be the heart and soul of OoO and are always glad to hear from you. Enjoy sunny, humid Orlando and post when you can!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I would have been just as happy with black and brown too. Black is a smooth piano finish - very cool. Pong's brown is similar to my blue one - very cool as well.


They're all very cool but for me black is best. Would proudly wear any VCO, even one with pink dial.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Care to guess?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Not sure I shared my home gym with y'all..

And my latest pizza experiment!

Hopefully one day (surprise) I can teach my SON how to do it 

Have a good weekend chaps

Is anyone familiar with comic Bill Burr? Seeing him tonight at the Cosmo theater


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You can learn anything in this thread.


Best thread on the internet

OoO Baby!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> guess again


Blue 
Green
Taupe

We could be here all night, or...

You could just tell us...


SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> hey guys. Someone had asked what has been going on over a LONG hiatus. I've been busy at work with Covid crap for quite some time, but that has waxed and waned over the last 3-4 months. December was REALLY bad right around Christmas. I know there is some controversy with the vaccine, but they couldn't give it to me fast enough back mid-December. I would rather face the side-effects of the vaccine than a bad case of Covid. It was extremely depressing back in the winter. I would go intubate a Covid patient and then 2 days later they would arrest and die. Time and time again it happened. I know the perception is that most do well that get it (and I know that is the truth.....it's just not the side I was seeing) but some people do VERY BADLY. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why. It "seemed" to hit the minorities worse, but many elderly died across the board. Thin, obese, smokers, non-smokers........sometimes it didn't matter what their history might be.......they just died. I sunk into some rather bad depression. I would just dread going to work. I was kinda at my wits end and things started to take a turn for the better. At one point I was intubating 3-4 patients per shift and on average 1 would die per day.......sometimes more. Seems like March was a better month. Things are way better now. Covid seems to be gone for the last month.
> 
> I hope to be spending more time here. It is like we are living in a clown world now, but I guess I'm along for the ride. Rolex demand has about priced me out, but I did get my 18 year old son a blue dial 116400 for his graduation from high school this last month. That's all I've done as of late.
> 
> The corvettes have kept me busy.


Bro, that is rough. I am happy you are coming out of it. We have all suffered the effects of this pandemic. The one thing that sticks out for me was early on when they made Staten Island Hospital North a COVID testing and treatment center, the Army Corps of engineers built a tent city. I picked up some work hauling in Hospital materials. The load that stood with me the most were these foldable Gurnee's that could hold up to 3 bodies at a time. The Hospital always had 3 refrigerated trailers parked on site at a time to stor the dead. It was very sobering.

Nice Vette. I seldom drive my C4 anymore.

OoO Baby!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> It's a beast, and the movement finishing looks awesome, but like many skeletons, why bother with he pretence of including the hands as it looks almost unreadable.
> 
> Not that that's a bad thing, let's just be honest with ourselves and agree that this is about a little mechanical piece of art on your wrist and telling time is almost superfluous.
> 
> ...


You're not wrong you know...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Not sure I shared my home gym with y'all..
> 
> And my latest pizza experiment!
> 
> ...


Son? BWOAH

Congratulations mate!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Son? BWOAH
> 
> Congratulations mate!


I'm thinking I will probably keep my planet ocean (my first big boy watch) and give it to Leo when he turns 18


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Krish47 said:


> I too am a guy who prefer date wheel at 3 or 6 .I really like my SMP 300 date window position - very subtle at 6.
> 
> But seeing the GP laureato chrono white dial in person totally changed that. In that the date window is at 4.30. So sometimes seeing in person help to take decision better.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> Best thread on the internet
> 
> OoO Baby!


Agreed. OoO rocks!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> FIFY*
> Their Kickstarter campaign never made the funding goal...


What about the Melbourne Watch Company? I bought a Sorrento diver when I was there.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Blue
> Green
> Taupe
> 
> ...


Nope. None of them.

am glad you asked the color. It's one of the aspects of this particular watch i am looking forward to.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15976230


Nope. Black already guessed that. And already did that for this -


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> What about the Melbourne Watch Company? I bought a Sorrento diver when I was there.


looked at that as well. Also at what @BundyBear suggested. Didnt find anything i fancied. Hopefully Houtman delivers. Two aspects of the watch i ordered i really like. The dial material and one of the straps.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Nope. Black already guessed that. And already did that for this -
> View attachment 15976436


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 15976462


what country is that? I see black, yellow/gold, red, white and grey.

none of them.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> what country is that? I see black, yellow/gold, red, white and grey.
> 
> none of them.


Uganda

How about this one?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> For a black ceramic I'd go with this. If only for the bragging rights for one of the thinnest sports watches available.
> 
> View attachment 15975948


I've seen this in the metal. Bvlgari brand aside, it is a very handsome watch!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Short stem huh? Tsk, tsk


It's not the length of the stem that matters, but the girth of the crown


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> my boss wears her mechanical watches without setting the time. When she realizes the time is wrong, she just has me set it. At least it's wound already.
> 
> i guess she's used to her quartz Patek and Cartier pieces.


When she said "I want you to wind and set my clock" I don't think that is what she meant, but at this point she is committed to the misunderstanding


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Not sure I shared my home gym with y'all..
> 
> And my latest pizza experiment!
> 
> ...


Ah, so you got the third leg on the ultrasound? Congrats!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Ah, so you got the third leg on the ultrasound? Congrats!


He's definitely Italian


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know that this watch is very dear to Big Al, but, for some reason, I can't stand this brand


Dislike the brand also but the watch is amazing. The brands I dislike are usually due to ugly logos or crappy designs. The Bulgari logo is tasteful on that watch. I don't like Moser because of that shyt logo. I also don't want another man's name on my watch. Lange might be the only exception. Lol. Bulgari has made tasteless fashion watches for a long time so I get it. Im willing to look past that for a winner. Im going to Orlando next week and will get a chance to check the Octo out again. I'll try and get a few pics of it on my gorilla wrist.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I understand this is the Watch of the Day.
> 
> View attachment 15976019


Is that the new thin one? I really dig that new thin AP. I still dislike the waffle maker dial.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Big Al you have come to be the heart and soul of OoO and are always glad to hear from you. Enjoy sunny, humid Orlando and post when you can!


Love you bro. No jomo. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Not sure I shared my home gym with y'all..
> 
> And my latest pizza experiment!
> 
> ...


Icon. Beast of a comic. I'm jealous.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Nope. Black already guessed that. And already did that for this -
> View attachment 15976436


Ochs und Junior has been on my stretch list ever since I learned about them. I just can't decide on a color/material configuration.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Is that the new thin one? I really dig that new thin AP. I still dislike the waffle maker dial.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


New one? Nah, that sucker's made out of unobtainium. This is its predecessor, the 15400.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

delco714 said:


> He's definitely Italian
> View attachment 15976702


Congrats again mate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bored out of my mind today, so thought I'd change things up a bit.










The legibility of this baby is off the charts!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The gorgeousness of this baby is also off the charts.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Link to Neptune statue LIVE!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> You're not wrong you know...
> 
> View attachment 15976281


Haha.

Took me a few seconds to realise that the photo wasn't upside down!

I've also seen a watch that runs * backwards*, but can't recall who made it.

Mr. Jones make some whimsical pieces so maybe them&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Not sure I shared my home gym with y'all..
> 
> And my latest pizza experiment!
> 
> ...


We've seen the gym before, and your cooking always looks tasty, but did you just sneak a MAJOR announcement into that post?

Congratulations to you and Karen. Don't forget to put some watches in the crib. The ticking will help him sleep, but also indoctrinate him into future OoO membership. We need to start succession planning to ensure this thread lives on&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Son? BWOAH
> 
> Congratulations mate!


#neverread ahead.
I missed it when I read his post for the first time late last night and only picked it up on re-reading this morning&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> I'm thinking I will probably keep my planet ocean (my first big boy watch) and give it to Leo when he turns 18


Good name and great idea&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Nope. None of them.
> 
> am glad you asked the color. It's one of the aspects of this particular watch i am looking forward to.


Colour is one of major design criteria and points of difference for that watch, so yeah.

Purple
Orange
Black&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Uganda
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 15976526


Lol @ PF posting random obscure flags. (Other than @Pongsters home country of Phillipines)

Although, it would not surprise me to learn that PF has at one time been to all of them&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Black5 said:


> We've seen the gym before, and your cooking always looks tasty, but did you just sneak a MAJOR announcement into that post?
> 
> Congratulations to you and Karen. Don't forget to put some watches in the crib. The ticking will help him sleep, but also indoctrinate him into future OoO membership. We need to start succession planning to ensure this thread lives on&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


On it!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> I'm thinking I will probably keep my planet ocean (my first big boy watch) and give it to Leo when he turns 18


Leo? That's a powerful name!  good choice I say. I believe that kids take on the meaning of their name.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Owweeee!!!

Just realised what day it is!

Here's wishing our American friends and brothers of OoO, a Happy 4th of July!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Took me a few seconds to realise that the photo wasn't upside down!
> 
> ...


The one backwards-running watch I know of was a souvenir/novelty watch from Apple back when their "Think Different" campaign was big.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Owweeee!!!
> 
> Just realised what day it is!
> 
> Here's wishing our American friends and brothers of OoO, a Happy 4th of July!


Wait, it's July already??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Wait, it's July already??


Have you been sleeping?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Have you been sleeping?


It's all blending together. Turns out I have Monday off, too. Sweet!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> It's all blending together. Turns out I have Monday off, too. Sweet!


Okay. You can carry on sleeping then.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Owweeee!!!
> 
> Just realised what day it is!
> 
> Here's wishing our American friends and brothers of OoO, a Happy 4th of July!


Fify.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Uganda
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 15976526


uganda. Hmmm.

i am reminded of this joke about Idi Amin.

when he was still President (Dictator) of Uganda, he called a meeting of his advisers.

at the meeting, he said: I think it is about time that we change the name of our country. And i love our country so much, i have thought long and hard on what new name to give it.

one of his sycophant advisers answered: what name did you think of Your Excellency, President for Life, Field Marshal Al Hadji Doctor Idi Amin Dada, VC, CBE, Lord of All the Beasts of the Earth and Fishes of the Seas and Conqueror of the British Empire in Africa in General and Uganda in Particular?

Idi replied: i think the best name for our country is "IDI".

everybody clapped and roared in approval. So Idi then instructed to have the process started for the name change so it can be announced internationally.

Then another one of the advisers raised his hand. Idi asked him why is he raising his hand.

that adviser asked: Mr. President, the new name you have thought of is great but have your heard of the country named Cyprus?

Idi answered: What about it?

the adviser said: Their citizens are called Cypriots. So in the future, it may be possible that after the name change, your beloved citizens of Uganda will be called Idiots.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Owweeee!!!
> 
> Just realised what day it is!
> 
> Here's wishing our American friends and brothers of OoO, a Happy 4th of July!


Go Murica!

Have a great day celebrating...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> When she said "I want you to wind and set my clock" I don't think that is what she meant, but at this point she is committed to the misunderstanding


using my above average stem?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Ochs und Junior has been on my stretch list ever since I learned about them. I just can't decide on a color/material configuration.


that's the problem with choices

when i was a kid growing up, there were only i think 4 or 5 TV channels to choose from. And when you get to school, almost everybody watched the same thing. You kinda felt left out if you missed it. Now, there's so much. First cable. Then the internet. There's even streaming, video on demand and all other sources.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Colour is one of major design criteria and points of difference for that watch, so yeah.
> 
> Purple
> Orange
> ...


youre just throwing out colors, bro? Didnt check out their configurator?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Owweeee!!!
> 
> Just realised what day it is!
> 
> Here's wishing our American friends and brothers of OoO, a Happy 4th of July!


it's celebrated as Philippine-American Friendship Day here.

from 1946 to about the 60s, the fourth of July was also celebrated as the Independence Day of our country.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> The one backwards-running watch I know of was a souvenir/novelty watch from Apple back when their "Think Different" campaign was big.
> 
> View attachment 15977151


I have a goofy watch that runs backwards.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> youre just throwing out colors, bro? Didnt check out their configurator?


Nah.

Just random guessing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> that's the problem with choices
> 
> when i was a kid growing up, there were only i think 4 or 5 TV channels to choose from. And when you get to school, almost everybody watched the same thing. You kinda felt left out if you missed it. Now, there's so much. First cable. Then the internet. There's even streaming, video on demand and all other sources.


Remember when we lamented about how 57 channels was already too much?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pongster said:


> it's celebrated as Philippine-American Friendship Day here.
> 
> from 1946 to about the 60s, the fourth of July was also celebrated as the Independence Day of our country.


Googled it. 12th June.

Independence from those Spanish colonisers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Fify.


Nice. She's cute.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Googled it. 12th June.
> 
> Independence from those Spanish colonisers.


yup, June 12, 1898. But after the war, it became July 4th to commemorate July 4, 1946, when the US "granted" independence. In the 60s, it was restored back to June 12 to commemorate when the first Philippine president declared independence from Spain.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like Brother Bear beat me to the punch. No matter. Still time to celebrate!




























Happy Fourth everyone!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And for the traditionalists...










Also beaten by Bear once again!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nothing whatsoever to do with July 4th but I still feel like celebrating something...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From one of my wanderings.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is sorta close...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tried out a new French restaurant that opened up in the neighborhood. Smoked salmon croquettes paired with a "skin contact" Pinot Gris as my main.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Tried out a new French restaurant that opened up in the neighborhood. Smoked salmon croquettes paired with a "skin contact" Pinot Gris as my main.


You know... when you say restaurant, we were expecting to see food or seafood, but certainly not pictures of interiors. Just saying.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> You know... when you say restaurant, we were expecting to see food or seafood, but certainly not pictures of interiors. Just saying.


Last pic is food!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bored out of my mind today, so thought I'd change things up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 15976954
> 
> ...


Probably a good choice for the 4th of July, although who cares about time when your having a good celebration.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Speaking of celebrating my son and six friends decided to see who could drink a case of beer (24, 33 cl, min 4.5 alcohol) in a day. My wife and I went sailing and let them have at it in our backyard. The rules were if you threw up you were disqualified and you had to eat during the day (food, not the puke). Two puked out after a few hours and the winner finished his last beer at around 22:30. My wimpy son had only drunk 20 beers when the winner finished, which is probably 18 more than I could drink 

It’ll be interesting to see how he feels today as we are going to Stockholm to celebrate my granddaughters 4th birthday - a true American.

Happy 4th to our American buddies!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Link to Neptune statue LIVE!


Looks like night there and poor Neptune is all alone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We've seen the gym before, and your cooking always looks tasty, but did you just sneak a MAJOR announcement into that post?
> 
> Congratulations to you and Karen. Don't forget to put some watches in the crib. The ticking will help him sleep, but also indoctrinate him into future OoO membership. We need to start succession planning to ensure this thread lives on&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Hmm, interesting idea. What watch has the loudest tick?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hmm, interesting idea. What watch has the loudest tick?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


GF

I think it was @sportura who commented that his daughter liked to hear his Rolex sing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nothing whatsoever to do with July 4th but I still feel like celebrating something...
> 
> View attachment 15977444


Now who was talking about having a short stem? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> You know... when you say restaurant, we were expecting to see food or seafood, but certainly not pictures of interiors. Just saying.


The ambiance is also important, or are you more of a simple mattress on the ground type of guy 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hmm, interesting idea. What watch has the loudest tick?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Timex is famous for loud ticking...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> I think it was @sportura who commented that his daughter liked to hear his Rolex sing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Rolex beta 21 quartz actually has a lovely, sweeping "hum" to it when held to the ear. Nothing like the "tick-tock" of an ordinary quartz or a traditional mechanical/automatic movement!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Now who was talking about having a short stem?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yours lengthened, bro?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like night there and poor Neptune is all alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sunrise just starting now. I bet a girl in a tiny bikini will visit today.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From one of my wanderings.
> 
> View attachment 15977448


Interesting. A flag meant to NOT wave in the wind.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks like night there and poor Neptune is all alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


GF

@King_Neptune

Nope still no itsy pitsy bikinis. I need to get to Stockholm so someone else will have to take over the monitoring 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Have a GREAT weekend everyone 😉


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Stockholm on a warm Sunday. Offering a Sunday sail for a 4 year old.

Managed to escape the noise by taking the dog for a walk.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> using my above average stem?


I've no doubt that in the 1700's or whatever some douche used the pick-up line:

"Hello fair maiden, free of the pox, the Lord hath blessed me with the key to windith your clock"


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Speaking of celebrating my son and six friends decided to see who could drink a case of beer (24, 33 cl, min 4.5 alcohol) in a day. My wife and I went sailing and let them have at it in our backyard. The rules were if you threw up you were disqualified and you had to eat during the day (food, not the puke). Two puked out after a few hours and the winner finished his last beer at around 22:30. My wimpy son had only drunk 20 beers when the winner finished, which is probably 18 more than I could drink
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how he feels today as we are going to Stockholm to celebrate my granddaughters 4th birthday - a true American.
> 
> ...


A case of beer....each???

I don't think I could drink that much carbonated beverage period, even if it was O'doules!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> A case of beer....each???
> 
> I don't think I could drink that much carbonated beverage period, even if it was O'doules!


Right. Been there done that. Figured out quickly that liquor was a much easier way to get there than beer.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy 4th my brothers!!!!!


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday! And on America's birthday, what's more fitting than America's Sweethearts?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

While I'm at it, I might as well include apple pie.










And for you bakers out there (or know someone who is) here's a great article on pies.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy July 4th, all.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

sportura said:


> Happy July 4th, all.


Okay I admit, definitely THE watch for this day.😀👍


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Happy July 4th, all.


My "Pepsi" says ditto


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Happy 4th my brothers!!!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

"Show us your USA-made watches"

I think these are the only ones in my box. Hamilton given to my great-great(-great?) grandpa when he left the Prohibition Bureau, and the Bulova that my grandpa likely wore to undisclosed locations around the world.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

5959HH said:


>


Happy 4th guys........

Which American Muscle should I drive today???

This one.......









This one.....









Or this one.......


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Happy 4th guys........
> 
> Which American Muscle should I drive today???
> 
> ...


The correct answer is all of them...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Happy 4th guys........
> 
> Which American Muscle should I drive today???
> 
> ...


Only the classic is without Chinese parts. JS. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> Happy 4th guys........
> 
> Which American Muscle should I drive today???
> 
> ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> Happy 4th guys........
> 
> Which American Muscle should I drive today???
> 
> ...


Gotta be the red Stingray.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Happy 4th guys........
> 
> Which American Muscle should I drive today???
> 
> This one.......


C3


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy 4th!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Black5 said:


> The correct answer is all of them...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I think you're onto something here......


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> Happy 4th guys........
> 
> Which American Muscle should I drive today???
> 
> ...











Red as I posted earlier unless my son lets you borrow his white that's probably the best color in the hot Texas sun.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> My "Pepsi" says ditto
> 
> View attachment 15978298


Here here!









Damn, somehow I set the date wrong this morning...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Happy 4th guys........
> 
> Which American Muscle should I drive today???
> 
> ...


GF

I've been in more Fourth of July parades than I can count, and that's probably where I've seen Corvettes the most often, too.

I'll tell you that the best parade car is a convertible, because that's where the State Fair beauty pageant winner sits - and there's no car more Yankee Doodle-y than a Corvette.

So while there's still daylight, take Mrs JMod out for a pre-fireworks cruise.




























However...

*HOWEVER*...

Those days will fade to the dustbin of history. Not anytime soon, as fifty-year-old Corvettes still run in parades today, but the C8 convertible does not appear to be friendly to anyone's backside.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Gotta be the red Stingray.


What he said.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Happy 4th guys........
> 
> Which American Muscle should I drive today???
> 
> ...


Awesome rides Jason!

Paint/wrap the last one in white and you'll have the perfect Corvette trifecta for the 4th! 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Red as I posted earlier unless my son lets you borrow his white that's probably the best color in the hot Texas sun.


#nra


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Here here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of all days to do such a thing. No watermelon for you! 😀

*Imagine photo of Seinfeld soup character here. Site filters do not allow it.*


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 15978870


I figured to use snipping tool as an option but was over it by then.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> I figured to use snipping tool as an option but was over it by then.


Or, you could just rename the image file and remove the offending word in the image title&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Love me some 4th of July. Working days on the 5th of July while every kid in the neighborhood has fireworks kinda sucks. I can only hope they run out soon. It’s like a war zone out there. Lol


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Happy fourth to my US OoO bros!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Almost forgot

Happy 4th of July to my  brothers !


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Love me some 4th of July. Working days on the 5th of July while every kid in the neighborhood has fireworks kinda sucks. I can only hope they run out soon. It's like a war zone out there. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I used to work many holidays for the double-time-and-a-half pay. July 4th week / weekend was certainly the most pita to do so for that exact reason.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> "Show us your USA-made watches"
> 
> I think these are the only ones in my box. Hamilton given to my great-great(-great?) grandpa when he left the Prohibition Bureau, and the Bulova that my grandpa likely wore to undisclosed locations around the world.
> 
> View attachment 15978415


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15979595


That Timex actually reminded me of something I read not too long ago. Remember how I said I wanted a Dornblüth & Sohn before I would call it quits and stop buying watches?

Lately I came across a few listings of Chopard LUCs and they really, really made me question the value proposition of the Dornblüth & Sohn offerings, when a Chopard LUC XPS can be had, brand-new, for as little as $6k* and has a calibre 96 that even Phillip Dufour himself likes?

*Well, not this exact model. This model here lists for about $9k I think. Still, $9k for this feels like an absolute bargain, compared to some of the over-marketed, over-hyped offerings from others.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good morning fellas. Everyone doing ok? Nothing adverse on the 4th I hope........


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> That Timex actually reminded me of something I read not too long ago. Remember how I said I wanted a Dornblüth & Sohn before I would call it quits and stop buying watches?
> 
> Lately I came across a few listings of Chopard LUCs and they really, really made me question the value proposition of the Dornblüth & Sohn offerings, when a Chopard LUC XPS can be had, brand-new, for as little as $6k* and has a calibre 96 that even Phillip Dufour himself likes?
> 
> ...


Oof. Wonder who sells these around here. JLC MUT vs Cellini vs this&#8230;


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Good morning fellas. Everyone doing ok? Nothing adverse on the 4th I hope........
> 
> View attachment 15980047
> View attachment 15980047


All's good here at Fort BS. Praline pecans, moka pot coffee, and Netflix.

Although I came back inside a few minutes after taking this pic. Some neighbor started smoking and I can't stand the smell anymore. (that, and because I leave the screen door open in case MrsBS calls for me, the smoke will waft inside and bug her more)


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Man, those Pecans look DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Man, those Pecans look DELICIOUS!!!


I forgot we had them. I found the container in the pantry last week and I don't remember when we bought them. I had to bang it around to get them unstuck from each other.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BT you've started two separate threads in the Rolex Tudor Forum. Nicely done.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Salmon burgers on wheat buns ready for fixins...hot sauce for one and lettuce and tartar for the other, I think.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Random stuff from my wanderings yesterday.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This looked a lot more natural before they mortared it over...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Street art and man's best friend.










She was very cute too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, this is for you. Couldn't find a pint glass...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Worked in this god-awful bldg for a few years...










Boss wasn't that great either...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Salmon burgers on wheat buns ready for fixins...hot sauce for one and lettuce and tartar for the other, I think.
> 
> View attachment 15980133


Those buns look so soft and bouncy


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More bldgs...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The meal from yesterday afternoon! Burgers, hot dogs, homemade turkey chili, and Mac & cheese (from Costco, iykyk)










Also thought this was a cool photo as the sun was going down and everyone had left


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Street art and man's best friend.
> 
> View attachment 15980159
> 
> ...


Here's the street art.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Had a great pizza here.










Think I went into the wrong restroom tho...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another man's best friend...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Holiday traffic on the river...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If I was Anthony Farrer, I'd try to sell you this bridge.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More bridges...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Great pictures BSF. Maybe someday I’ll return to visit the Big Apple.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Random stuff from my wanderings yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 15980153


Hey, I was there... eight (?!) years ago...


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

The Jersey side.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Had a great pizza here.
> 
> View attachment 15980202
> 
> ...


What were you doing in the ladies toilet?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, I was there... eight (?!) years ago...
> View attachment 15980376
> 
> 
> View attachment 15980378


As a kid, the F4 was my favouritest jet fighter of all time. Still is.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> As a kid, the F4 was my favouritest jet fighter of all time. Still is.


I think it was our favorite because of the Phantom name 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> What were you doing in the ladies toilet?


I thought I saw Jenna and followed her in.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Where is everybody?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I thought I saw Jenna and followed her in.
> 
> View attachment 15981042


Cannot like that. There are some places we don't go.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> View attachment 15981046


Busy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> What were you doing in the ladies toilet?


A lot of these small restaurants have all-gender restrooms, never been to one? 😏


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I was Anthony Farrer, I'd try to sell you this bridge.
> 
> View attachment 15980250


I think you can win that bridge in Vegas.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> A lot of these small restaurants have all-gender restrooms, never been to one?


The restaurant on my campus has a restroom with one his door and another her door but both enter into the same room. I usually forewarn my guests before they enter. Never figured out why the doors are labelled his/her - maybe someone's sense of humour 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> The restaurant on my campus has a restroom with one his door and other her door but both enter into the same room. I usually forewarn my guests before they enter. Never figured out why the doors are labelled his/her - maybe someone's sense of humour
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Never had the privilege to live in a co-ed dormitory so it was never an "issue". 
Oh how I wish things were a bit different back then ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> A lot of these small restaurants have all-gender restrooms, never been to one?


Dunno. I never tried sitting down to pee&#8230;


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Dunno. I never tried sitting down to pee&#8230;


Keeps the bowl cleaner.

I remember my dad telling me one day, "You know, you're getting tall enough that you should probably sit down to pee, because doing it standing up makes it splash around too much."

By golly, it works.

Sorry no pics


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Keeps the bowl cleaner.
> 
> I remember my dad telling me one day, "You know, you're getting tall enough that you should probably sit down to pee, because doing it standing up makes it splash around too much."
> 
> ...


agreed. More sanitary that way.

but we give up our sole advantage over the better sex. 

also, at a certain length, not advisable to pee sitting down. Would be unhealthy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Too much toilet talk. I feel like throwing up


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 15981803


Prophetic&#8230;.

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Following time-honored Tammany Hall tradition...

Inside Decades of Nepotism and Bungling at the N.Y.C. Elections Board


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> The restaurant on my campus has a restroom with one his door and another her door but both enter into the same room. I usually forewarn my guests before they enter. Never figured out why the doors are labelled his/her - maybe someone's sense of humour
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've seen the same setup in Europe back in the 1980's. Ghent, Belgium if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Prophetic&#8230;.
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


...Who would've thought?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Dunno. I never tried sitting down to pee&#8230;


Me either until I contracted COVID19 a few months ago and was hospitalized for three weeks. After lying flat on my back for two weeks, amazing how weak I was and unable to stand for even a few seconds at a time. Rehab was the key, and I'm still using dumbbell weights for upper arms, deep knee bends, and walking 1-2 miles per day. Trying to work up the nerve to get back on my mountain bike.

My advice to those who still haven't had COVID19 vaccinations, DO SO ASAP!!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> agreed. More sanitary that way.
> 
> but we give up our sole advantage over the better sex.
> 
> *also, at a certain length*, not advisable to pee sitting down. Would be unhealthy.


At what length? Should I even ask...🤔


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Me either until I contracted COVID19 a few months ago and was hospitalized for three weeks. After lying flat on my back for two weeks, amazing how weak I was and unable to stand for even a few seconds at a time. Rehab was the key, and I'm still using dumbbell weights for upper arms, deep knee bends, and walking 1-2 miles per day. Trying to work up the nerve to get back on my mountain bike.
> 
> *My advice to those who still haven't had COVID19 vaccinations, DO SO ASAP!!!*


This.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Looking forward to the start of the real football season, but in the meantime this'll have to do.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looking forward to the start of the real football season, but in the meantime this'll have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RJ, this is for you. Don't know if you know who Mina Kimes is, but she's a great NFL analyst.

So, Mina Kimes Walks Into A Bar&#8230;


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> At what length? Should I even ask...


If you have to ask, then it's not long enough to reach the waterline&#8230;


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> If you have to ask, then it's not long enough to reach the waterline&#8230;


Reminds me of an old joke.

Two guys stopped at a bridge to relieve themselves. One guy says, "The water's cold." Other guy answers, "And deep too."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We need more Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If a little is good, more is better.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Relatively quiet on OoO today.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Less is not more; less is less, more is more.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Relatively quiet on OoO today.


Easily remedied with more Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Might as well throw in some Tiffany for good measure.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need more Jenna.


She looks quite pleasant in this photo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Relatively quiet on OoO today.


I've been busy in that other thread talking about some YouTuber.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> I've been busy in that other thread talking about some YouTuber.


Whatever happened with the great reveal? Couldn't make myself watch it...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So I’m watching the weather channel right now because I’m supposed to be flying to Orlando in the morning. Gonna be interesting. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whatever happened with the great reveal? Couldn't make myself watch it...


I wouldn't want to soil our OoO thread with that garbage. You can do a search on YouTube for them and watch their latest video. It's over an hour long and they made it like some TV show - ala Pawn Stars style - and laughed at all the distractors. The owner even spat on all the negative comments in the YouTube video which is a pretty poor showing for a business. Looks like they are only interested in themselves and monetising their YouTube and making money off the stupid people who will trade with them.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> If you have to ask, then it's not long enough to reach the waterline&#8230;


When it's long enough it's usually pointing the other way _away from_ the waterline...
Just saying ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> When it's long enough it's usually pointing the other way _away from_ the waterline...
> Just saying 😁


Just make sure that the seat does not nip the head....

You might suffer a crush injury


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Me either until I contracted COVID19 a few months ago and was hospitalized for three weeks. After lying flat on my back for two weeks, amazing how weak I was and unable to stand for even a few seconds at a time. Rehab was the key, and I'm still using dumbbell weights for upper arms, deep knee bends, and walking 1-2 miles per day. Trying to work up the nerve to get back on my mountain bike.
> 
> My advice to those who still haven't had COVID19 vaccinations, DO SO ASAP!!!


59, glad you're getting your strength back. I'm sure it's been a real trial.....this whole ordeal.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Are "these things" allowed here? In any event, running the new ios15 beta. Very cool (and definitely a feature I didn't think I needed) that the phone can recognize text in photos!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> I wouldn't want to soil our OoO thread with that garbage. You can do a search on YouTube for them and watch their latest video. It's over an hour long and they made it like some TV show - ala Pawn Stars style - and laughed at all the distractors. The owner even spat on all the negative comments in the YouTube video which is a pretty poor showing for a business. Looks like they are only interested in themselves and monetising their YouTube and making money off the stupid people who will trade with them.


That's a great summary mate.  .


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Are "these things" allowed here? In any event, running the new ios15 beta. Very cool (and definitely a feature I didn't think I needed) that the phone can recognize text in photos!


It's a good thing when you are travelling and you want to translate a sign, especially when it looks like a warning sign, especially if you are in NK ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Following time-honored Tammany Hall tradition...
> 
> Inside Decades of Nepotism and Bungling at the N.Y.C. Elections Board


Thanks for the interesting read!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Following time-honored Tammany Hall tradition...
> 
> Inside Decades of Nepotism and Bungling at the N.Y.C. Elections Board


GF

Wrong reference. I couldn't open this one. I was referring to the laughing sports reporter 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's a good thing when you are travelling and you want to translate a sign, especially when it looks like a warning sign, especially if you are in NK 😉


Speaking of signs....

Here's a couple of interesting signs friends sent me. First one, I am sure BarracksSi can read it in Korean. Lost in translation.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> If you have to ask, then it's not long enough to reach the waterline&#8230;


I'll add my 0.2 cents. If you find yourself still lacking even during a flush: consult your wife for advice on a home fix.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I've been busy in that other thread talking about some YouTuber.


If it's the thread that I've been following at a distance - boring... I scroll to the last post every now and then to see if there's any news.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> If it's the thread that I've been following at a distance - boring... I scroll to the last post every now and then to see if there's any news.


Then you've missed the news! LOL.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I wouldn't want to soil our OoO thread with that garbage. You can do a search on YouTube for them and watch their latest video. It's over an hour long and they made it like some TV show - ala Pawn Stars style - and laughed at all the distractors. The owner even spat on all the negative comments in the YouTube video which is a pretty poor showing for a business. Looks like they are only interested in themselves and monetising their YouTube and making money off the stupid people who will trade with them.


I hadn't realised that they had released a new video. The plot or lack of thickens.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Then you've missed the news! LOL.


Hmmm. Something to fill in the gaps between soccer games.

Soccer and baseball must be competing for the most boring sport to watch on a TV. I can't even rank who's at the bottom since it's such a tight race to the bottom !

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> 59, glad you're getting your strength back. I'm sure it's been a real trial.....this whole ordeal.


Jason I feel blessed that I've recovered virtually all function and seem to have no permanent residuals as the result of COVID19. I do remember being asked at the time of admission if I wanted to go on the ventilator and said "no". I also remember a number of people on my ward being transferred to ICU for just that and remain grateful there were guys like you who could have performed intubation just in case. At the time I couldn't help but think of countless people around the world who had no treatment afforded them, including no availability of ventilators. Again, a huge THANKS from me for what you did for others during this ordeal!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Are "these things" allowed here? In any event, running the new ios15 beta. Very cool (and definitely a feature I didn't think I needed) that the phone can recognize text in photos!


I still have my OG Apple Watch 1. Might be time for an upgrade since I might be running a marathon next spring. I'm going to hold out to see what they unveil in a few months.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From Mrs. BSF:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From feline side of things...

https://www.cnn.com/style/article/3d-cat-billboard-tokyo/index.html


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Which is unlike the others?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Possibly the second-best thing the UK has come up with...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Jason I feel blessed that I've recovered virtually all function and seem to have no permanent residuals as the result of COVID19. I do remember being asked at the time of admission if I wanted to go on the ventilator and said "no". I also remember a number of people on my ward being transferred to ICU for just that and remain grateful there were guys like you who could have performed intubation just in case. At the time I couldn't help but think of countless people around the world who had no treatment afforded them, including no availability of ventilators. Again, a huge THANKS from me for what you did for others during this ordeal!


Happy that you've recovered!

A friend of ours had COVID, was in the hospital and on a ventilator for almost two months. Miraculously she survived but still has residual symptoms and issues. She has unexplained weakness, severely reduced lung capacity, even random hair loss.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Happy that you've recovered!
> 
> A friend of ours had COVID, was in the hospital and on a ventilator for almost two months. Miraculously she survived but still has residual symptoms and issues. She has unexplained weakness, severely reduced lung capacity, even random hair loss.


Hopefully these symptoms are not permanent...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Are "these things" allowed here? In any event, running the new ios15 beta. Very cool (and definitely a feature I didn't think I needed) that the phone can recognize text in photos!


The text recognition - being done _on-device_, mind you - is gonna be pretty cool. No need to upload it to God-knows-where for processing.

Apple just posted a set of limited edition international-colored Sport Loops, too. Might score one later.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Happy that you've recovered!
> 
> A friend of ours had COVID, was in the hospital and on a ventilator for almost two months. Miraculously she survived but still has residual symptoms and issues. She has unexplained weakness, severely reduced lung capacity, even random hair loss.


Has she/will she get a vaccine shot? Some anecdotal reports I've seen so far say that long-haul symptoms tend to clear up after a vax.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Has she/will she get a vaccine shot? Some anecdotal reports I've seen so far say that long-haul symptoms tend to clear up after a vax.


I recall having my 1st Pfizer shot 2 days after I tested negative for COVID19. As I recall you had the J&J and might consider a f/u mRNA booster in 10-12 months. Question is whether to have one or two shots at the time. Hopefully by then we'll have better data then as to how you might proceed. There's significant pushback in some quarters regarding potential side effects from vaccinations and still need more data.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hopefully these symptoms are not permanent...


Hope not either. She's about 6-7 months post hospitalization and 3 months after she was vaccinated but still has these residual issues.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I recall having my 1st Pfizer shot 2 days after I tested negative for COVID19. As I recall you had the J&J and might consider a f/u mRNA booster in 10-12 months. Question is whether to have one or two shots at the time. Hopefully by then we'll have better data then as to how you might proceed. There's significant pushback in some quarters regarding potential side effects from vaccinations and still need more data.


NIH is beginning a study now, but they're not recruiting in my area yet. I've got half a mind to sign up when they do.








Delayed Heterologous SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine Dosing (Boost) After Receipt of EUA Vaccines - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov


Delayed Heterologous SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine Dosing (Boost) After Receipt of EUA Vaccines - Full Text View.




clinicaltrials.gov


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I recall having my 1st Pfizer shot 2 days after I tested negative for COVID19. As I recall you had the J&J and might consider a f/u mRNA booster in 10-12 months. Question is whether to have one or two shots at the time. Hopefully by then we'll have better data then as to how you might proceed. There's significant pushback in some quarters regarding potential side effects from vaccinations and still need more data.


Personally I've always thought that the risks of getting sick from COVID, potentially dying or suffering from long term health issues is much greater and scarier then any small risks associated with the vaccine.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Hope not either. She's about 6-7 months post hospitalization and 3 months after she was vaccinated but still has these residual issues.


Oof. Kind of a hit-or-miss but at least it was worth a shot (pun not intended).


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Did any of you see the video of the home explosion (miraculously, no one was even injured) from a gas leak in Michigan over the last 48h? I’m searching for the video now, but haven’t found it as of yet. I guess there was a fire that started in the garage and massive explosion when it got to the rest of the house.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jason71 said:


> Did any of you see the video of the home explosion (miraculously, no one was even injured) from a gas leak in Michigan over the last 48h? I'm searching for the video now, but haven't found it as of yet. I guess there was a fire that started in the garage and massive explosion when it got to the rest of the house.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Personally I've always thought that the risks of getting sick from COVID, potentially dying or suffering from long term health issues is much greater and scarier then any small risks associated with the vaccine.


Exactly! ^^^^^^^


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Hmmm. Something to fill in the gaps between soccer games.
> 
> Soccer and baseball must be competing for the most boring sport to watch on a TV. I can't even rank who's at the bottom since it's such a tight race to the bottom !
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Euro 2020 finals upcoming. NBA finals ongoing.

Olympics soon.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> Did any of you see the video of the home explosion (miraculously, no one was even injured) from a gas leak in Michigan over the last 48h? I'm searching for the video now, but haven't found it as of yet. I guess there was a fire that started in the garage and massive explosion when it got to the rest of the house.


Every time I hear "gas leak," I think of that scene in _John Wick_... ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's a good thing when you are travelling and you want to translate a sign, especially when it looks like a warning sign, especially if you are in NK


Very true, very true!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Did any of you see the video of the home explosion (miraculously, no one was even injured) from a gas leak in Michigan over the last 48h? I'm searching for the video now, but haven't found it as of yet. I guess there was a fire that started in the garage and massive explosion when it got to the rest of the house.


Haven't seen it yet, but searching Twitter for "gas explosion" just now found me a lot of crazy stuff like this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412635097162031107


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not really a NBA basketball fan but check out the last paragraph. OOPS!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


>


WOAH

Reminds me of the fireworks explosion here in LA last week. I think 17 emergency personnel were injured.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Every time I hear "gas leak," I think of that scene in _John Wick_... 😆


I haven't seen John Wick, believe it or not -- so I tend to think of what woke me up this morning. 💩


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> I still have my OG Apple Watch 1. Might be time for an upgrade since I might be running a marathon next spring. I'm going to hold out to see what they unveil in a few months.


I have the series 3. I waited for the 3 mainly for water resistance since I track my swimming. It's held up like a champ and on the outside and performance wise it feels brand new! Only thing that's lost a bit is battery life (I still get a full day without needing a charge). I'll probably upgrade to the series 7 (which is supposed to be a major overhaul) and send my 3 back in and get some money back (Apple is pretty good about that, especially if your tech is in good condition!)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but searching Twitter for "gas explosion" just now found me a lot of crazy stuff like this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412635097162031107


Back at my old days in a refinery, one of the first things they tell you is that if you see a vapor cloud, run like hell! That said, if that sucker ever ignited, you can't run fast enough...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm not really a NBA basketball fan but check out the last paragraph. OOPS!


i didnt even notice there was a change.

i suppose the only basketball-only show I like is Inside the NBA. Sadly, they wont be doing any of the finals games.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If you were a fan of _Independence Day_ with Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum et al, this is a fun read!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Every time I hear "gas leak," I think of that scene in _John Wick_... 😆


Every time I hear "gas leak", I think of that scene from Blazing Saddles


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Hope not either. She's about 6-7 months post hospitalization and 3 months after she was vaccinated but still has these residual issues.


and @5959HH

Here's what I might've read earlier. Maybe 40% see some relief, so she's still among the majority.









Why Vaccines May Be Helping Some With Long COVID


As more people get vaccinated against COVID-19, a surprise discovery has been that vaccines seem to provide some relief for some patients with what’s being called “long COVID.” A prominent Yale researcher is working with colleagues to launch what she predicts will be a large collaborative study...




www.yalemedicine.org












Mysterious Ailment, Mysterious Relief: Vaccines Help Some COVID Long-Haulers


The possibility that vaccines meant to prevent the disease may also be a treatment for long COVID — when symptoms linger for months — has sparked optimism among patients and scientists.




www.npr.org


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Every time I hear "gas leak", I think of that scene from Blazing Saddles


This one got edited for TV, at least here in the States. Lots of horse whinnying instead of farting. Buncha prudes, we are.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> This one got edited for TV, at least here in the States. Lots of horse whinnying instead of farting. Buncha prudes, we are.


I remember seeing this movie when I was twelve, I laughed my soul out when I saw this scene (kids love this kind of stuff), and it must be the only scene I remember from the movie.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> This one got edited for TV, at least here in the States. Lots of horse whinnying instead of farting. *Buncha prudes, we are.*


That's why you banned bidets ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's why you banned bidets 😉


EVERY TIME I DOOKIE IN THE OFFICE I WANT A BIDET


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> EVERY TIME I DOOKIE IN THE OFFICE I WANT A BIDET


Well, bidets are disappearing even in France, Italy seems to be the country that is the most attached to its bidets, ever considered living there? 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, bidets are disappearing even in France, Italy seems to be the country that is the most attached to its bidets, ever considered living there? 😉


One of the bathrooms at my sister-in-law's place in SK has a bidet seat. I'm _still_ lobbying to get one for ourselves here.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> One of the bathrooms at my sister-in-law's place in SK has a bidet seat. I'm _still_ lobbying to get one for ourselves here.


Well, every bathroom in my house has a bidet, and I am not going to hide to you the fact that once you will have yours installed, using a bidet-less bathroom won't be easy for you, you will become bidet dependent 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, every bathroom in my house has a bidet, and I am not going to hide to you the fact that once you will have yours installed, using a bidet-less bathroom won't be easy for you, you will become bidet dependent


Bidetpendent?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bidetpendent?


Or bidetaddict if you prefer


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, bidets are disappearing even in France, Italy seems to be the country that is the most attached to its bidets, ever considered living there?


Actually, Japan is the place. While not actually bidets, bidet-toilet seats are everywhere! I liked them so much, I bought one for myself!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bidetpendent?


Nra


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I remember seeing this movie when I was twelve, I laughed my soul out when I saw this scene (kids love this kind of stuff), and it must be the only scene I remember from the movie.


Lots of very funny crude movies back then. Slapshot, The Longest Yard, etc.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have the series 3. I waited for the 3 mainly for water resistance since I track my swimming. It's held up like a champ and on the outside and performance wise it feels brand new! Only thing that's lost a bit is battery life (I still get a full day without needing a charge). I'll probably upgrade to the series 7 (which is supposed to be a major overhaul) and send my 3 back in and get some money back (Apple is pretty good about that, especially if your tech is in good condition!)


Supposedly the series 7 might have an updated form factor! Watch they go the Rolex way and shave off 1mm here and there. ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Supposedly the series 7 might have an updated form factor! Watch they go the Rolex way and shave off 1mm here and there. 😂


I'm actually nervous about it. One rumor I saw had it with flatter sides (although not purely a box shape like some other wearables). The now-classic rounded shape is still the most comfortable watch I have, too. All I really want, though, is for it to be compatible with all the straps that've been made over the last six years.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually, Japan is the place. While not actually bidets, bidet-toilet seats are everywhere! I liked them so much, I bought one for myself!


Well, you would never guess where I saw those the first time ever: in a chalet in Gstaad in 1984. It was a newly renovated chalet and every bathroom had those seats, the owner had imported them directly from Japan.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Euro 2020 finals upcoming. NBA finals ongoing.
> 
> Olympics soon.


Watching Denmark and England now: 1-1. Since Sweden is out I'm cheering for Denmark. Although if any of my Danish friends were in the room I'd be hoping for England.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> and @5959HH
> 
> Here's what I might've read earlier. Maybe 40% see some relief, so she's still among the majority.
> 
> ...


Hopefully with future vaccine boosters and/or meds these issues will dissipate?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks PF. That was the video. And to the video of the armored truck in CA???!!! Holy Smokes!! That was a sobering explosion.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm actually nervous about it. One rumor I saw had it with flatter sides (although not purely a box shape like some other wearables). The now-classic rounded shape is still the most comfortable watch I have, too. All I really want, though, is for it to be compatible with all the straps that've been made over the last six years.


I don't know BSi... Making the new stuff incompatible with the old stuff is the Apple way just like shaving/adding 1mm here and there is the Rolex way.

And I have years worth of different USB, lightning cables and the ultra lame lighting-audio adapter dongles to prove it. ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Hopefully with future vaccine boosters and/or meds these issues will dissipate?


We'll hope so. The hard part of these vaccines was the delivery, not the targeting. They figured out pretty quickly which spike protein they needed to it, and the difficulty was in making the doses transportable. (mRNA research is at least thirty years old already, remember) I think they can generate an updated version in another few months.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, you would never guess where I saw those the first time ever: in a chalet in Gstaad in 1984. It was a newly renovated chalet and every bathroom had those seats, the owner had imported them directly from Japan.


First time (1984) AND the last time (2014) I used one of those was in Tokyo, thought it was the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Last week two motor yachts caught fire and sunk at my club. For the safety of the firemen we are now placing information by the slips of there's propane onboard. Better late than never.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> First time (1984) AND the last time (2014) I used one of those was in Tokyo, thought it was the best thing since sliced bread.


It was so good that you actually remembered the years. :-D


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Supposedly the series 7 might have an updated form factor! Watch they go the Rolex way and shave off 1mm here and there.


I bet they do something like that. Maybe less bezel, more screen? I doubt they will change from rectangle/box face to circular, though.

I _might_ jump on the Hermes version this time&#8230; especially depending on how much I get back for my Series 3 (which I paid somewhere around $850 for new, I think). Especially considering how future-proof the apple watches are (lasting 3/4 years +), it's not a bad return on investment even with depreciation.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> First time (1984) AND the last time (2014) I used one of those was in Tokyo, thought it was the best thing since sliced bread.


Never tried sliced bread for that purpose. Good absorbency?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> It was so good that you actually remembered the years. :-D


Reminds me of a woman I knew in Vietnam&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Reminds me of a woman I knew in Vietnam&#8230;&#8230;


Like a bidet seat?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Like a bidet seat?


You need more imagination. 

And for the record, I'm just kidding.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> You need more imagination.
> 
> And for the record, I'm just kidding.


Oh I've got _plenty_ of imagination.

So, like a bidet seat? I mean, ya know...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh boy!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Oh boy!


I think the Gyoza looks burnt....

Not commenting on the ramen. Is that shoyu base with chilli oil?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> I think the Gyoza looks burnt....
> 
> Not commenting on the ramen. Is that shoyu base with chilli oil?


Are you implying that SaM was served fake ramen? can you give the telltail signs?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> I think the Gyoza looks burnt....
> 
> Not commenting on the ramen. Is that shoyu base with chilli oil?


The sear on the gyoza was actually perfect! Some of the best I've had (it looked burnt, but was cooked perfectly).

The ramen was actually chicken base with chicken char siu! Something a bit different. Added chili oil!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

So.......I don't know if any of you remember, but I rescued a chipmunk from the neighborhood cats about 14 months ago. He became so tame that I believe he wouldn't survive in the wild anymore. Well, I've noticed a change in the little guy. Here he is about a year ago (first 2 pictures), and then the last picture is from 2 days ago. Evidently my little boy is growing up. I thought something was wrong with the little guy until I realized what I was looking at....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you implying that SaM was served fake ramen? can you give the telltail signs?


Some information on the types of ramen. A friend of mine travelled throughout Japan in search of the best ramen.









11 Types of Japanese Regional Ramen for the Epicurious Traveler







gurunavi.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> So.......I don't know if any of you remember, but I rescued a chipmunk from the neighborhood cats about 14 months ago. He became so tame that I believe he wouldn't survive in the wild anymore. Well, I've noticed a change in the little guy. Here he is about a year ago (first 2 pictures), and then the last picture is from 2 days ago. Evidently my little boy is growing up. I thought something was wrong with the little guy until I realized what I was looking at....


His willy?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi all, 

back again, sorry for the long hiatus.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Quick question, yay or nay on the strap







?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> I think the Gyoza looks burnt....
> 
> Not commenting on the ramen. Is that shoyu base with chilli oil?


I agree. The 餃子 looks slightly burnt. Unless SaM likes them extra crispy that's not how they're supposed to be.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> The sear on the gyoza was actually perfect! Some of the best I've had (it looked burnt, but was cooked perfectly).
> 
> The ramen was actually chicken base with chicken char siu! Something a bit different. Added chili oil!


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Quick question, yay or nay on the strap
> View attachment 15985410
> ?
> View attachment 15985409


HUGE YAY! Looks perfect on the 6426! 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

BundyBear said:


> His willy?


He has developed these ENORMOUS testicles. His Willy is similarly sized to the size it was a year ago........


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> He has developed these ENORMOUS testicles. His Willy is similarly sized to the size it was a year ago........


So the little guy's got balls! 👍🏻


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't help but think of this.......


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Quick question, yay or nay on the strap
> View attachment 15985410
> ?
> View attachment 15985409


Very timely, very nice. 

Colour of the strap pairs well with the dial.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I agree. The 餃子 looks slightly burnt. Unless SaM likes them extra crispy that's not how they're supposed to be.


SaM lived in Japan for a while so he should know but I have never seen them so crispy before. And, that's not the idea too with Gyoza.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> The sear on the gyoza was actually perfect! Some of the best I've had (it looked burnt, but was cooked perfectly).
> 
> The ramen was actually chicken base with chicken char siu! Something a bit different. Added chili oil!


I am a traditionalist as far as ramen goes. Tonkatsu base miso ramen.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> SaM lived in Japan for a while so he should know but I have never seen them so crispy before. And, that's not the idea too with Gyoza.


Yep. Looks a touch too crispy/dark around the edges.

While I haven't lived there I used to frequent Japan a bit, sushi/sashimi being one of my favorite cuisine. ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Quick question, yay or nay on the strap
> View attachment 15985410
> ?
> View attachment 15985409


Looks good!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> He has developed these ENORMOUS testicles. His Willy is similarly sized to the size it was a year ago........


LOL. He's got balls!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> The sear on the gyoza was actually perfect! Some of the best I've had (it looked burnt, but was cooked perfectly).
> 
> The ramen was actually chicken base with chicken char siu! Something a bit different. Added chili oil!


Wait, I just realized... *chicken Char Siu*? Now THAT'S something I never tried. Any good?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yep. Looks a touch too crispy/dark around the edges.
> 
> While I haven't lived there I used to frequent Japan a bit, sushi/sashimi being one of my favorite cuisine.


I worked on construction projects there before so I used to stay short stints in some parts of the country. Love the place. What I like is finding small eateries around the place. Will be taking the family there when this covid bs is lifted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Wait, I just realized... *chicken Char Siu*? Now THAT'S something I never tried. Any good?


LOL. I have tried Cantonese style char siu with chicken. Tastes like sweet chicken.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Speaking of Japan, someone just shared this on the GS subforum, apparently the Shizuku-ishi Watch Studio now cater to some custom orders? Looks interesting. Gotta be local though as the ordering process starts at one of the seven listed ADs in Japan.









Does anyone read Japanese?


I thought this was an interesting looking page, on the Japanese version of the Shizukishi homepage.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, for the car buffs&#8230;






Finally, a beautiful sports car that one can buy for Porsche money.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. I have tried Cantonese style char siu with chicken. Tastes like sweet chicken.


I have made it at home, Char Siu made with chicken I mean. But I have never had it at a restaurant.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Gents, for the car buffs&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice and looks really SEXY!

That said I'll always prefer a Porsche - it's like a Rolex really, not exactly the best in anything but a quality product nonetheless. Good reliability, can be driven daily and easily serviceable down the road, literally.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Looks good!


Thanks.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Quick question, yay or nay on the strap
> View attachment 15985410
> ?
> View attachment 15985409


That's an affirmative!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> He has developed these ENORMOUS testicles. His Willy is similarly sized to the size it was a year ago........


I guess eating other chipmunks nuts will do that 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> He has developed these ENORMOUS testicles. His Willy is similarly sized to the size it was a year ago........


Any plan on having the Mrs sew up some form of support for the little guy? 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I have made it at home, Char Siu made with chicken I mean. But I have never had it at a restaurant.


Pork, that's the only thing char siu and siew yoke should be made of. Nothing else. It's like making pizza with chapatti bread. Sacrilegious.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Really nice and looks really SEXY!
> 
> That said I'll always prefer a Porsche - it's like a Rolex really, not exactly the best in anything but a quality product nonetheless. Good reliability, can be driven daily and easily serviceable down the road, literally.


Umm&#8230;


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Any plan on having the Mrs sew up some form of support for the little guy?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Flaunt it with pride


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Umm&#8230;


Yes I know I know, a sexy ride is a sexy ride.

Personally I need a car to be like my watches, with "some" reliability and serviceability. Color me paranoid, but an Alfa Romeo 4C is sexy as hell when it runs, when it doesn't...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Pork, that's the only thing char siu and siew yoke should be made of. Nothing else. It's like making pizza with chapatti bread. Sacrilegious.


Exactly!

But I'll give the chicken char siu a go, just for the hell of it...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread needs more watch pics


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Yes I know I know, a sexy ride is a sexy ride.
> 
> Personally I need a car to be like my watches, with "some" reliability and serviceability. Color me paranoid, but an Alfa Romeo 4C is sexy as hell when it runs, when it doesn't...
> 
> View attachment 15985511


Speaking of Alfas, I wonder how @Panerol Forte is getting along with his Stelvia...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of Alfas, I wonder how @Panerol Forte is getting along with his Stelvia...


I thought that's Mrs PF's ride for the time being? I wonder if Mrs @Panerol Forte got her Lotus yet...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> This thread needs more watch pics
> View attachment 15985575


Yes it does.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I thought that's Mrs PF's ride for the time being? I wonder if Mrs @Panerol Forte got her Lotus yet...


Nope, didn't like the test drive (lousy torque from that Toyota engine), the new one is sweet, but they kept the same Toyota V6, they will offer an AMG 2 L 4 cylinder later on, but still not torquy enough for such a car (1400kg).


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Did someone say more pics?










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm not really a NBA basketball fan but check out the last paragraph. OOPS!


I'm not a fan of mandated diversity targets. In most cases it fails all involved parties including those it's intended to support.

I know one self-proclaimed recruitment "expert" who strongly encouraged organisations to deliberately employ under-qualified staff to meet diversity targets, even if that meant employing extra to meet productivity/capability requirements.

The theory being that it was better to employ 2 under-qualified, under-represented minority types at 1/2 the cost of a well qualified "overpaid", overrepresented middle-aged white male. (Who always seem to be the target of these types of campaigns.)

No mention that the under-qualified minority people are not on income parity, (so are unhappy), are destined to fail at jobs they can't do, (so are stressed), and discrimination against said male. (Who never knows why they didn't get the job they are perfectly qualified for).

This same person tried to get me to agree to be listed in a company "diversity" statement highlighting my "ethic" background, despite my being Australian born, but I refused on the basis that my ethnicity shouldn't be an issue.
She was very pissed off that I wouldn't play her game...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Every time I hear "gas leak", I think of that scene from Blazing Saddles


Classic movie.

Mel Brooks, comedic genius...

"Hello boys!"










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Really nice and looks really SEXY!
> 
> That said I'll always prefer a Porsche - it's like a Rolex really, not exactly the best in anything but a quality product nonetheless. Good reliability, can be driven daily and easily serviceable down the road, literally.


I keep thinking the same thing. That Lotus would be a sweet weekend car and maybe even a fun commuter, but it's just not a daily to take to the grocery store. One of the Porsches in my old neighborhood had a baby seat in the back. Can't do that with a Lotus.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I'm not a fan of mandated diversity targets. In most cases it fails all involved parties including those it's intended to support.


I have ZERO good answers for this. Put me on a debate stage with this topic and I have no idea what I'd say.

I can relay how my wife reacted to a local TV station's tour of the White House kitchen. The executive chef was Asian at the time, and MrsBS was happily surprised. "Really? I had no idea it would be possible for _someone like me_ to be in charge of the White House kitchen..." So for her, as the phrase goes, representation matters.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Gents, for the car buffs&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I have ZERO good answers for this. Put me on a debate stage with this topic and I have no idea what I'd say.
> 
> I can relay how my wife reacted to a local station's tour of the White House kitchen. The executive chef was Asian at the time, and MrsBS was happily surprised. "Really? I had no idea it would be possible for _someone like me_ to be in charge of the White House kitchen..." So for her, as the phrase goes, *representation matters.*


Oh, it absolutely does, but my point is that diversity at all costs strategies introduce reverse discrimination and longer term issues that continue to disadvantage the minorities they are meant to support.

I know my view is not a popular one, but equal opportunity and specialised learning and support (such as actively encouraging more women to actually *apply* for jobs that stretch them in the first place), would create more sustainable opportunities for all...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I keep thinking the same thing. That Lotus would be a sweet weekend car and maybe even a fun commuter, but it's just not a daily to take to the grocery store. One of the Porsches in my old neighborhood had a baby seat in the back. Can't do that with a Lotus.


I've seen a baby seat in the *front* seat of a Ferrari.

Not sure if it was properly mounted or not, though I hope so...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Oh boy!


Yummy. I love ramen. I got their Gokakyu Ramen (level 20 spicy) once and nearly ended me, but I couldn't stop eating and slurping. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Quick question, yay or nay on the strap
> View attachment 15985410
> ?
> View attachment 15985409


YAY from me!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Oh, it absolutely does, but my point is that diversity at all costs strategies introduce reverse discrimination and longer term issues that continue to disadvantage the minorities they are meant to support.
> 
> I know my view is not a popular one, but equal opportunity and specialised learning and support (such as actively encouraging more women to actually *apply* for jobs that stretch them in the first place), would create more sustainable opportunities for all...


Right, and that's a better answer than I've had.

Maybe it's a chicken-and-egg thing, where on one hand, if people never see equal representation at upper levels, they'll assume that certain people are inherently less capable, so they'll argue that it's not worth trying to give them earlier opportunities and support. "Why open a school study center in that neighborhood? Nobody from there has ever made it big..."

So then there's fewer resources being supported, which makes it harder for them to advance, which reduces representation at upper levels...

I've directly benefited from extra "points" being granted because of my veteran status. And I can see why, because it's near impossible to build a traditionally-worded resume while on active duty despite being put in charge of people over and over again. But it still feels weird to gain a hiring advantage that way even though my ethnicity has nothing to do with it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I'm not a fan of mandated diversity targets. In most cases it fails all involved parties including those it's intended to support.
> 
> I know one self-proclaimed recruitment "expert" who strongly encouraged organisations to deliberately employ under-qualified staff to meet diversity targets, even if that meant employing extra to meet productivity/capability requirements.
> 
> ...


I too have been asked to affirm my ethics...

"That dog won't hunt."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I have ZERO good answers for this. Put me on a debate stage with this topic and I have no idea what I'd say.
> 
> I can relay how my wife reacted to a local TV station's tour of the White House kitchen. The executive chef was Asian at the time, and MrsBS was happily surprised. "Really? I had no idea it would be possible for _someone like me_ to be in charge of the White House kitchen..." So for her, as the phrase goes, representation matters.


I used to pooh pooh the idea of having "people that look like me" but as I grew older, I realized how important it was for kids to see aspirational role models.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Really nice and looks really SEXY!
> 
> That said I'll always prefer a Porsche - it's like a Rolex really, not exactly the best in anything but a quality product nonetheless. Good reliability, can be driven daily and easily serviceable down the road, literally.


Rolex and Porsche are synonymous!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> I'm not a fan of mandated diversity targets. In most cases it fails all involved parties including those it's intended to support.
> 
> I know one self-proclaimed recruitment "expert" who strongly encouraged organisations to deliberately employ under-qualified staff to meet diversity targets, even if that meant employing extra to meet productivity/capability requirements.
> 
> ...


I've found that equal opportunity and diversity targets are often a slippery slope. One slight wrong step and you could be discriminating against someone unknowingly. As someone who is in a hiring position, I try my best to hire based on skill, experience, cultural fit not ethnicity, gender or beliefs and in doing so, we've managed to build a very diverse team of individuals.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I used to pooh pooh the idea of having "people that look like me" but as I grew older, I realized how important it was for kids to see aspirational role models.


It was so hard for me to notice it, because everyone in leadership positions as I was growing up looked like me. (mostly handsomer, but hey...) But none of them looked like my classmates at school, not even my smarter classmates. I can't point to any one moment when I realized this, either.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Quick question, yay or nay on the strap
> View attachment 15985410
> ?
> View attachment 15985409


I like it!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> SaM lived in Japan for a while so he should know but I have never seen them so crispy before. And, that's not the idea too with Gyoza.


They looked crispy, but they fell apart when eating. Just like a nice sear on the ends. I also could have taken a better photo haha


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> I am a traditionalist as far as ramen goes. Tonkatsu base miso ramen.


I usually am too! But I wanted to switch it up and I was not disappointed in the chicken. Not traditional for sure, but it worked!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Wait, I just realized... *chicken Char Siu*? Now THAT'S something I never tried. Any good?


It was delicious! Super tender


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nope, didn't like the test drive (lousy torque from that Toyota engine), the new one is sweet, but they kept the same Toyota V6, they will offer an AMG 2 L 4 cylinder later on, but still not torquy enough for such a car (1400kg).


Speaking of the Emira, it looks GORGEOUS. But I anticipate performance will be lacking next to its competitors due to the weight.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Yummy. I love ramen. I got their Gokakyu Ramen (level 20 spicy) once and nearly ended me, but I couldn't stop eating and slurping.


I saw that on the menu! I tried the Tokyo Style, level 5 or 6 spice, with level 4 numbness, and I could barely finish it


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> It was delicious! Super tender


Darn it now you're making me hungry...😒


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Darn it now you're making me hungry...😒


Here, this will take you mind off food.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I've found that equal opportunity and diversity targets are often a slippery slope. One slight wrong step and you could be discriminating against someone unknowingly. As someone who is in a hiring position, I try my best to hire based on skill, experience, cultural fit not ethnicity, gender or beliefs and in doing so, we've managed to build a very diverse team of individuals.


It's really difficult, almost impossible sometimes. I used to hire/interview my own secretary (of course HR will scan them first) and how do you hire the pretty one without making it look like you're hiring her based on her looks?

Hypothetically of course 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here, this will take you mind off food.
> 
> View attachment 15986135


I had something else in mind, see 👆🏻


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> It's really difficult, almost impossible sometimes. I used to hire/interview my own secretary (of course HR will scan them first) and how do you hire the pretty one without making it look like you're hiring her based on her looks?
> 
> Hypothetically of course 😉
> 
> View attachment 15986171


Blind screening, like they do in the first few rounds of music auditions?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Right, and that's a better answer than I've had.
> 
> Maybe it's a *chicken-and-egg* thing, where *on one hand*, if people never see equal representation at upper levels, they'll assume that certain people are inherently less capable, so they'll argue that it's not worth trying to give them earlier opportunities and support. "Why open a school study center in that neighborhood? Nobody from there has ever made it big..."
> 
> ...


GF

When I wrote the above post, I also meant to include this thought, but my rambling got the best of me:

On the other hand, underrepresented people don't see themselves in upper leadership levels or high-skill jobs, so they assume that they inherently can't do it themselves, and/or assume that their social environment will forever hold them back, so they don't try as hard to succeed...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Blind screening, like they do in the first few rounds of music auditions?


I'm only familiar with blind tasting...😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Someone said more watch pics?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Someone said more watch pics?


My true GADA parked by the window with Opus.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I keep thinking the same thing. That Lotus would be a sweet weekend car and maybe even a fun commuter, but it's just not a daily to take to the grocery store. One of the Porsches in my old neighborhood had a baby seat in the back. Can't do that with a Lotus.


Once upon a time I was supposed to take a test drive in a a Lotus. Although I was able to get my 6'2" frame into the driver's seat, I thought it would take a giant can opener to extract me out of the car. Never had that issue with any Porsche.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> When I wrote the above post, I also meant to include this thought, but my rambling got the best of me:
> 
> On the other hand, underrepresented people don't see themselves in upper leadership levels or high-skill jobs, so they assume that they inherently can't do it themselves, and/or assume that their social environment will forever hold them back, so they don't try as hard to succeed...


Not sure that's right, but I do recognize that it's a generalization.

Look at the Asian community in most places. At the beginning, they would not be represented in upper leadership levels or high-skilled jobs, but it didn't seem to stop them.

In Canada, the Chinese were brought in as labourers who built railroad lines. They then flourished well before "diversity" became a catch-phrase.

The same can be said about the South Asian community in Canada. They've done well also.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Quick question, yay or nay on the strap
> View attachment 15985410
> ?
> View attachment 15985409


Yay from me mate.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Not sure that's right, but I do recognize that it's a generalization.


You're right, and it was probably very region- and population-specific, too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> You're right, and it was probably very region- and population-specific, too.


I also think it is a cultural thing. If one believe's in personal responsibility and that efforts will lead to outcomes, and that one has agency, one is less likely to blame external forces or others for their situation.

And then one is less likely to care if others look like them or not. Though encouraging, it is not necessary.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speaking of the Emira, it looks GORGEOUS. But I anticipate performance will be lacking next to its competitors due to the weight.


Yup, it's absolutely beautiful.......but the 0-62mph of 4.5 is disappointing. It would be really difficult for me to go from a car of similar weight but probably almost double the horsepower.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Yup, it's absolutely beautiful.......*but the 0-62mph of 4.5 is disappointing.* It would be really difficult for me to go from a car of similar weight but probably almost double the horsepower.


Speak fer yerself!

(cries in 8-sec Honda-ville...)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> I've found that equal opportunity and diversity targets are often a slippery slope. * One slight wrong step and you could be discriminating against someone unknowingly. * As someone who is in a hiring position, I try my best to hire based on skill, experience, cultural fit not ethnicity, gender or beliefs and in doing so, we've managed to build a very diverse team of individuals.


That's what I'm sayin'.

It's how you interview that is key, and educating employers on having a better understanding of cultural and behavioural differences, to take into consideration when making a selection, so as to not exclude unreasonably or unfairly, can actually be very beneficial...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> It's really difficult, almost impossible sometimes. I used to hire/interview my own secretary (of course HR will scan them first) and how do you hire the pretty one without making it look like you're hiring her based on her looks?
> 
> Hypothetically of course
> 
> View attachment 15986171


I'm sure you tested their oral dictation and speed typing skills first...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Blind screening, like they do in the first few rounds of music auditions?


Yep.
I insisted on initial phone based interviews for phone based roles. After they passed that, they got a shot at next steps...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> When I wrote the above post, I also meant to include this thought, but my rambling got the best of me:
> 
> On the other hand, underrepresented people don't see themselves in upper leadership levels or high-skill jobs, so they assume that they inherently can't do it themselves, and/or assume that their social environment will forever hold them back, so they don't try as hard to succeed...


This is the underlying issue that needs to be addressed first. This education starts at schools and in homes, and in the way job ads are written, which often unwittingly exclude...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

A female senior manager at my company got approached by the female Head of HR to fill that role. She's an adequate performer, no real star, and by no means someone that people would say 'yeah she was the obvious one to take that role'. 

We have diversity ratios which are included on performance metrics reported at Board level. We also have policies around transparency for internal vacancies, which are obviously a sham. I feel sorry for the guys who applied when that role popped up....they had no idea that things were being orchestrated behind the scenes....put someone in there who wasn't even ambitious enough to apply for it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> My true GADA parked by the window with Opus.
> 
> View attachment 15986406


I have that Opus!


BarracksSi said:


> My true GADA parked by the window with Opus.
> 
> View attachment 15986406


I have that same Opus!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I have that Opus!


Great stuff!



BigSeikoFan said:


> I have that same Opus!


You da man!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I also think it is a cultural thing. If one believe's in personal responsibility and that efforts will lead to outcomes, and that one has agency, one is less likely to blame external forces or others for their situation.
> 
> And then one is less likely to care if others look like them or not. Though encouraging, it is not necessary.


Personal responsibility is such a lost concept these days. Look at some of the past things that have been said and denied or even at this every subforum with dozens of entitled daily users *constantly* complaining and whining about not being able to buy a Rolex at an AD or willing to patiently wait their turn.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Not sure that's right, but I do recognize that it's a generalization.
> 
> Look at the Asian community in most places. At the beginning, they would not be represented in upper leadership levels or high-skilled jobs, but it didn't seem to stop them.
> 
> ...


This is why Asians are usually excluded from minority diversity discussions.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Merv said:


> A female senior manager at my company got approached by the female Head of HR to fill that role. She's an adequate performer, no real star, and by no means someone that people would say 'yeah she was the obvious one to take that role'.
> 
> We have diversity ratios which are included on performance metrics reported at Board level. We also have policies around transparency for internal vacancies, which are obviously a sham. I feel sorry for the guys who applied when that role popped up....they had no idea that things were being orchestrated behind the scenes....put someone in there who wasn't even ambitious enough to apply for it.


If it doesn't fit the metric then it's not going to happen. Some companies loose sight on what is best and go for what will please "the board" on paper.
We just lost a CEO this year for the same reason. He was bloody good and was making the company more $ without loosing staff and they canned him.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Yup, it's absolutely beautiful.......*but the 0-62mph of 4.5 is disappointing. *It would be really difficult for me to go from a car of similar weight but probably almost double the horsepower.


If it's playing in Porsche Cayman/Boxster money territory, (which is likely in our market), that's pretty competitive and in line with expectations.

Then again if the C8 actually arrives here in the same price range, it will be a performance bargain and blow them both away from the lights&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> This is why Asians are usually excluded from minority diversity discussions.


That's true - it contradicts the narrative.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> That's true - it contradicts the narrative.


The myth of the model minority in action. Sigh.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dear LORD


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Black5 said:


> If it's playing in Porsche Cayman/Boxster money territory, (which is likely in our market), that's pretty competitive and in line with expectations.
> 
> Then again if the C8 actually arrives here in the same price range, it will be a performance bargain and blow them both away from the lights&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yeah... But it's not a Porsche... I miss mine

Then again, I'd take my jag back any time


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Merv said:


> A female senior manager at my company got approached by the female Head of HR to fill that role. She's an adequate performer, no real star, and by no means someone that people would say 'yeah she was the obvious one to take that role'.
> 
> We have diversity ratios which are included on performance metrics reported at Board level. We also have policies around transparency for internal vacancies, which are obviously a sham. I feel sorry for the guys who applied when that role popped up....they had no idea that things were being orchestrated behind the scenes....*put someone in there who wasn't even ambitious enough to apply for it.*


Agree. This is absolute madness and creates all sorts of disharmony. There are so many better ways that could have been handled. (Happy to offer my consulting services to your company 

It's also likely that those that applied who have figured this out, are potentially rethinking their career path within the organisation and looking elsewhere for opportunities to progress.

Your HR manager should probably be looking for under-represented minorities to tap on the shoulder to fill those roles as well&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> If it doesn't fit the metric then it's not going to happen. Some companies loose sight on what is best and go for what will please "the board" on paper.
> We just lost a CEO this year for the same reason. He was bloody good and was making the company more $ without loosing staff and they canned him.


So much hypocritical behaviour at board level in some organisations.

Australia Post had a relatively new, very capable, (Female) CEO, that was used as a political punching bag in a very public, very cringeworthy display of different rules for different sexes.

She was the only person in the entire sorry saga that handled herself with dignity&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Yeah... But it's not a Porsche... I miss mine
> 
> Then again, I'd take my jag back any time


So true.

The badge adds so much value, along with the well established reputation for quality and extensive dealer network which Lotus can never hope to come close to matching&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> So much hypocritical behaviour at board level in some organisations.
> 
> Australia Post had a relatively new, very capable, (Female) CEO, that was used as a political punching bag in a very public, very cringeworthy display of different rules for different sexes.
> 
> ...


did she buy everyone Cartier watches or was that something else?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> So true.
> 
> The crown adds so much value, along with the well established reputation for quality and extensive dealer network which Omega can never hope to come close to matching&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


FIFY. ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> did she buy everyone Cartier watches or was that something else?


That's the one.

Not everyone, just some key high performers as a reward for a significant achievement that delivered many millions in long term benefits to the organisation.

Its worth noting that the returns they delivered were far in excess of the value of the bonuses, and well below what senior leaders in a normal corporate environment would earn as bonuses... (Multiple millions vs $20k of watches)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


Nice segue.

Well done...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Had dinner at _Turntable Chicken Jazz_. I think it's the best Korean fried chicken in town, better than Bonchon, Koko, etc. And they play an eclectic mix of jazz all night. 

This is the bar with tons of vinyl.










Some more of their vinyl...










And there more on the other walls. Wow.

Tape recorders, anyone?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Had dinner at _Turntable Chicken Jazz_. I think it's the best Korean fried chicken in town, better than Bonchon, Koko, etc. And they play an eclectic mix of jazz all night.
> 
> This is the bar with tons of vinyl.
> 
> ...


Memorabilia.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

After-dinner wandering


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> So much hypocritical behaviour at board level in some organisations.
> 
> Australia Post had a relatively new, very capable, (Female) CEO, that was used as a political punching bag in a very public, very cringeworthy display of different rules for different sexes.
> 
> She was the only person in the entire sorry saga that handled herself with dignity&#8230;


She did a better job than her predecessor and was paid less too. What's a few Cartier watches for securing a multi-million dollar deal? The muppets on the hill have mis-used the RAAF VIP jet and other travel entitlements in 6 figure amounts and I haven't seen any of them resigning other than shouting at one another during the televised debates on ABC.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Dear LORD
> View attachment 15986959


Don't wet yourself....


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Don't wet yourself....


Too late bro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I'm sure you tested their oral dictation and speed typing skills first...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Usually HR took care of that before our interview.
Should have been in HR...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Too late bro


LOL.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Yeah... But it's not a Porsche... I miss mine
> 
> Then again, I'd take my jag back any time


Replace Jag with many favourite car brands and this will echo with many a young father.

We ended up with a friggen Chrysler Grand Voyager 

Those days are long gone but we've still got a dog so we're limited to an XC70.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Cartier watches as gifts, I gotta get a job at aust post.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


Omeega










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Someone said more watch pics?


Cool but I ain't wearing anything with sleeves, it's getting ridiculously hot here


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Cool but I ain't wearing anything with sleeves, it's getting ridiculously hot here
> 
> View attachment 15987439


Sadly we still have an office dress code now that we're back in just about full time


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> So much hypocritical behaviour at *ALL LEVELS* in some organisations.
> 
> Australia Post had a relatively new, very capable, (Female) CEO, that was used as a political punching bag in a very public, very cringeworthy display of different rules for different sexes.
> 
> ...


FIFY to avoid sounding discriminative.?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Usually HR took care of that before our interview.
> Should have been in HR...


Yes.

You would have been great at photographing the talent.

I can just imagine you in action now with the secretarial pool.

Now smile,
turn a little to the left, 
Lean forward a little more,
Undo a few more buttons,
Now all of you get closer together,
Closer,
That's right,
The camera loves you baby...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Cartier watches as gifts, I gotta get a job at aust post.


If I closed multiple millions of dollars worth of business, I would prefer the cash. And a lot more $ than those Cartiers were worth.

That's why I don't get the concern. The business got off lightly the way I see it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> FIFY to avoid sounding discriminative.


Thanks. And correct...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> 
> You would have been great at photographing the talent.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> If I closed multiple millions of dollars worth of business, I would prefer the cash. And a lot more $ than those Cartiers were worth.
> 
> That's why I don't get the concern. The business got off lightly the way I see it...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah I don't care about the concern, the best I got from work was pay raises but in actual objects was a crappy coffee mug. I'll take the Cartier.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Does this ostrich one go good too?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Does this ostrich one go good too?
> View attachment 15987626
> 
> 
> View attachment 15987628


I'm more casual so I prefer the calf in taupe. The ostrich works too, but I'd prefer a lighter color.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I'm more casual so I prefer the calf in taupe. The ostrich works too, but I'd prefer a lighter color.


It's for when I have to get really dressed up like a wedding etc.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> 
> You would have been great at photographing the talent.
> 
> ...


You making your secretaries sit down like basic instinct?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> You making your secretaries sit down like basic instinct?


Wouldn't have it any other way 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Wouldn't have it any other way 😉
> 
> View attachment 15987801


What's up with all the mega-long pressed-on nails these days?? And the super-long false eyelashes? Saw some lashes over an inch long! Oy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the "Welcome to NY" Department:

Saw a man standing 6 inches from a lamp post, screaming at it at the top of his lungs. Wonder how it done him wrong...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Replace Jag with many favourite car brands and this will echo with many a young father.
> 
> We ended up with a friggen Chrysler Grand Voyager
> 
> ...


I'm definitely super satisfied with my Acura RDX.. but yeah I miss that exhaust haha


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All caught up


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "Welcome to NY" Department:
> 
> Saw a man standing 6 inches from a lamp post, screaming at it at the top of his lungs. Wonder how it done him wrong...


Maybe it's an advanced communication device to another dimension. Possibly a parallel universe where ADs have all Rolexes in stock an can be bought below MSRP with a little haggle.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's up with all the mega-long pressed-on nails these days?? And the super-long false eyelashes? Saw some lashes over an inch long! Oy.


Wannabe cat-like women. There's a reason why a certain part of their anatomy that's another name for a cat has infatuated mankind since Adam chased after Eve when she left the garden.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> 
> You would have been great at photographing the talent.
> 
> ...


This can actually work. You just gotta get all the ladies in the room together so they will start to vie with each other. Anyone who says women are not competitive has not seen what they will do to outperform other women for the last/best set of Mardi Gras beads


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> You making your secretaries sit down like basic instinct?


I've never had a secretary, I've always had PA's.
They are usually the ones telling me what to do&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Wouldn't have it any other way
> 
> View attachment 15987801


She has excellent ergonomics&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "Welcome to NY" Department:
> 
> Saw a man standing 6 inches from a lamp post, screaming at it at the top of his lungs. Wonder how it done him wrong...


Is random yelling a NY thing?
I remember being singled out and yelled at by a guy in a NY bus because my son wasn't paying attention to his impromptu whinging about how too many people aren't eating Pizza properly by not folding it the right way.
He insisted on showing us how to do it (Using a Paper Napkin to demo), and wouldn't let us off the bus until we agreed to do it right from now on.
We laugh about it now, but we came across a number of *interesting* characters throughout NY and in particular on buses and subways&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Is random yelling a NY thing?
> I remember being singled out and yelled at by a guy in a NY bus because my son wasn't paying attention to his impromptu whinging about how too many people aren't eating Pizza properly by not folding it the right way.
> He insisted on showing us how to do it (Using a Paper Napkin to demo), and wouldn't let us off the bus until we agreed to do it right from now on.
> We laugh about it now, but we came across a number of *interesting* characters throughout NY and in particular on buses and subways&#8230;
> ...


Yeah, there's no end to the characters you can see here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got an email from AP on their new 43mm RO Offshore chronos. Comes in SS, Ti and rose gold. 14.4mm thick. Ceramic pushers.

Here's the blue TI version...








c


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, there's no end to the characters you can see here.


Gf

Sadly, still no sighting of Jenna...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The offshore never appealed to me. Even the “brick” ROs.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just got an email from AP on their new 43mm RO Offshore chronos. Comes in SS, Ti and rose gold. 14.4mm thick. Ceramic pushers.
> 
> Here's the blue TI version...
> 
> ...


Gf.

The SS version.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just got an email from AP on their new 43mm RO Offshore chronos. Comes in SS, Ti and rose gold. 14.4mm thick. Ceramic pushers.
> 
> Here's the blue TI version...
> 
> ...


You getting one? Still would love to have the 15202 one day.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's up with all the mega-long pressed-on nails these days?? And the super-long false eyelashes? Saw some lashes over an inch long! Oy.












I know we're used to looking at micro details on watches but this is taking it a bit too far 😏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> She has excellent ergonomics&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Not very aerodynamic though...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just got an email from AP on their new 43mm RO Offshore chronos. Comes in SS, Ti and rose gold. 14.4mm thick. Ceramic pushers.
> 
> Here's the blue TI version...
> 
> ...


If you are interested in the Titanium model, you may want to check this one that was launched in 2019, it's 42mm 12.8mm thick, extremely comfortable, and more balanced in appearance, the pushers being smaller and sleeker. It doesn't have the flyback function since it's the previous movement, but, it's a nicer watch, and $6K cheaper*


















*Edit: the $6K bonus will pay for the tiffany OP41 😉


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Is random yelling a NY thing?
> I remember being singled out and yelled at by a guy in a NY bus because my son wasn't paying attention to his impromptu whinging about how too many people aren't eating Pizza properly by not folding it the right way.
> He insisted on showing us how to do it (Using a Paper Napkin to demo), and wouldn't let us off the bus until we agreed to do it right from now on.
> We laugh about it now, but we came across a number of *interesting* characters throughout NY and in particular on buses and subways&#8230;
> ...


I still recall spending a day in NY many years ago with my brother-in-law, who grew up on Long Island, saying, whatever you do don't look anyone in the eye when we were on the underground.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> If you are interested in the Titanium model, you may want to check this one that was launched in 2019, it's 42mm 12.8mm thick, extremely comfortable, and more balanced in appearance, the pushers being smaller and sleeker. It doesn't have the flyback function since it's the previous movement, but, it's a nicer watch, and $6K cheaper*
> 
> View attachment 15988611
> 
> ...


Very good eye about the aesthetics, PF. Love the thinner case and you're exactly bang on about the sleeker appearance!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> If you are interested in the Titanium model, you may want to check this one that was launched in 2019, it's 42mm 12.8mm thick, extremely comfortable, and more balanced in appearance, the pushers being smaller and sleeker. It doesn't have the flyback function since it's the previous movement, but, it's a nicer watch,* and $6K cheaper**
> 
> *Edit: the *$6K bonus will pay for the tiffany OP41* 😉


I was gonna say, "wtf difference does $6k matter in this bracket??" but there it is, a new OP. 👍🏻


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Very good eye about the aesthetics, PF. Love the thinner case and you're exactly bang on about the sleeker appearance!


I am usually not of fan of titanium watches, but when I tried this one on, it felt so comfortable and at the same time you could feel its presence on your wrist, unlike those super light titanium watches; it's still a big watch at 42mm.

P.S.: did you notice how nice and different the hands are?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Lunch time!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I was gonna say, "wtf difference does $6k matter in this bracket??" but there it is, a new OP. 👍🏻


So long as you don't go grey...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, where is everybody?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, where is everybody?
> 
> View attachment 15989114


Spent most of my afternoon Teams-ing with a colleague to get my new environment up and running. Succeeded, too, thank goodness, so we'll work on the next task on Monday.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, where is everybody?
> 
> View attachment 15989114


It's really, really hot ^^^. The ambient temperature is also very high - Long trail ride today in western CO. 100F - just hiding inside.

What's up this weekend in the city?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Not very aerodynamic though...


Of course that only matters if she's travelling at over 80kmh...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> I still recall spending a day in NY many years ago with my brother-in-law, who grew up on Long Island, saying, whatever you do don't look anyone in the eye when we were on the underground.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


We were advised the same thing and spent most of our time checking out our own shoes. Not great for sightseeing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Yeah doesn’t sound like it would make for the best of holidays. You would have an album full of show shots in different places.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's really, really hot ^^^. The ambient temperature is also very high - Long trail ride today in western CO. 100F - just hiding inside.
> 
> What's up this weekend in the city?


I see street fairs in our future again. Great food that's bad for you and great people watching.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 15988499
> 
> 
> I know we're used to looking at micro details on watches but this is taking it a bit too far 😏


Yeah, it's tough to explain but some things just fall that way...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bouncy count today:

Top: 4

Bottom: 2

Both: 1

I'm chalking it up to the bad weather earlier today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I see street fairs in our future again. Great food that's bad for you and great people watching.


Ah, another thing I miss about living in the city...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bouncy count today:
> 
> Top: 4
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for small to medium sized bouncy tops. The bigger ones need restraining or gravity will take it's toll.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm a sucker for small to medium sized bouncy tops. The bigger ones need restraining or gravity will take it's toll.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


GF returning to campus after the summer has its perks.

Jeez I'm beginning to sound like an old pervert.

One of the two is correct 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, another thing I miss about living in the city...


I miss nothing of the city. I live about 25 miles out of the CBD near the hills / woods. Love the proximity to nature and the misty mornings that I wake up to.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF returning to campus after the summer has its perks.
> 
> Jeez I'm beginning to sound like an old pervert.
> 
> ...


First statement?

Returning to campus after summer has its perks and you get perky.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Argentina vs Brazil tomorrow to crown the king of south america 
England vs Italy the next day to crown the king of europe

great weekend for football fans.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And game 3 of the NBA Finals right after the Euro 2020 finals. Too bad i have a court date. Argh.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Plus Wimbledon final this weekend as well.

Seiko’s Djokovic will attempt to equal Rolex’s Federer and Richard Mille’s Nadal with 20 GS titles. And also be 3/5 done with the Golden Slam.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Forget about any slams. This is my slam dunk.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Forget about any slams. This is my slam dunk.
> 
> View attachment 15989639


At first glance I think as wowed, but then looked closer. Still a beautiful watch. I like the YM but seriously doubt that I would find the right context to wear one.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> At first glance I think as wowed, but then looked closer. Still a beautiful watch. I like the YM but seriously doubt that I would find the right context to wear one.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Looks like a 90's watch to me.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Love this channel.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF returning to campus after the summer has its perks.
> 
> Jeez I'm beginning to sound like an old pervert.
> 
> ...


You do know the official OoO answer is both right?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> At first glance I think as wowed, but then looked closer. Still a beautiful watch. I like the YM but seriously doubt that I would find the right context to wear one.


LOL. I have a spare Brotherhood of Submariner Homages dial and decided to do something with it. So I assembled myself a new watch out of parts I got off the mod shops.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> I miss nothing of the city. I live about 25 miles out of the CBD near the hills / woods. Love the proximity to nature and the misty mornings that I wake up to.


Yeah, but do you have bouncy tops??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF returning to campus after the summer has its perkys.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> First statement?
> 
> Returning to campus after summer has its perks and you get perky.


GMTA.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of perky...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Got the call ...









... but for the boss


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF returning to campus after the summer has its perkys.
> 
> Jeez I'm beginning to sound like an old pervert.
> 
> ...





BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


I thought the exact same thing too when I saw that.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Got the call ...
> View attachment 15989764
> 
> 
> ... but for the boss


Nice!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Nice!


For her, not me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> For her, not me.


A Nautilus is a catch in any event, and the monochromat scheme seems to work well on it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> A Nautilus is a catch in any event, and the monochromat scheme seems to work well on it.


and just noticed the stripes are slightly different compared to my 5711


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We had some rain yesterday...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of rain, can I go out in the rain with this?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It rained in Connecticut yesterday too...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Forget about any slams. This is my slam dunk.
> 
> View attachment 15989639


At first glance I thought you had got a Yacht Master...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> At first glance I think as wowed, but then looked closer. Still a beautiful watch. I like the YM but seriously doubt that I would find the right context to wear one.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> At first glance I thought you had got a Yacht Master...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hahaha. I posted it in the Rolex thread to tease some of the fellas. LOL.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I found the perfect song for my new avatar.😁


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Btw, I saw Tom Petty before he passed. Great show!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Latest his and hers. As well as our first as husband and wife.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of rain, can I go out in the rain with this?
> 
> View attachment 15990074


It depends... can you stand the rain?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> It depends... can you stand the rain?


Simple, bring a famous blue Raincoat


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> I found the perfect song for my new avatar.😁


I have a better one 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Simple, bring a famous blue Raincoat


Not if I feel like singing


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have a better one 😉


Certainly a more colorful perspective.😆


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Certainly a more colorful perspective.😆


You did watch the movie, didn't you?


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

I think that looks really nice!!! I'd wear it like that. Personally I prefer more water resistant straps but we each have our needs.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

hogwldfltr said:


> I think that looks really nice!!! I'd wear it like that. Personally I prefer more water resistant straps but we each have our needs.


Hog, in this thread, you really need to quote the posts you are answering, it can quickly get confusing 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> You did watch the movie, didn't you?


History of the World. Yep, but it's been a couple of decades since I've seen it last.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> History of the World. Yep, but it's been a couple of decades since I've seen it last.


Same here, but this part I never forgot, maybe it's nostalgia from better times 😉


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> I found the perfect song for my new avatar.


At times Tom Petty sounded almost like Bob Dylan or vice versa.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hog, in this thread, you really need to quote the posts you are answering, it can quickly get confusing


And sometimes one can get confused even when some posts are quoted.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Got the call ...
> View attachment 15989764
> 
> 
> ... but for the boss


Congrats to the boss..


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> At times Tom Petty sounded almost like Bob Dylan or vice versa.


Petty was an outstanding performer live.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hog I’m guessing the strap comment was for me. Thanks mate.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> Petty was an outstanding performer live.


He was. Bob Dylan too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Argentina up 1-0. 68th minute.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still up 1-0, 77th minute. Will Messi finally end his personal drought for an international senior’s title?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still 1-0. Stoppage time. Just a few more minutes to go.

Messi missed an opportunity to truly put the game away.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Argentina and Messi have done it. Their only shot on goal by DiMaria was the gamewinner. Yay.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Argentina and Messi have done it. Their only shot on goal by DiMaria was the gamewinner. Yay.


I played soccer competitively for only three seasons in grade school and it's so hard for me to describe to non-fans how difficult a 1-0 game really is.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I played soccer competitively for only three seasons in grade school and it's so hard for me to describe to non-fans how difficult a 1-0 game really is.


indeed. Beautiful to watch. Brazil's equalizer got nullified for offsides. Dont have the stats yet but i wont be surprised if it shows Brazil dominating. The Agrentinian GK just had a number of great saves.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

5959HH said:


> He was. Bob Dylan too.


I'm guessing the big O would have been too.
Such greats. I guess we have to now be content with the crap played on the radio these days.
Or not&#8230;&#8230;. I have plenty of records and CDs.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So at the Patek AD yesterday, two watches just came in. My wife’s Nautilus. And a World Timer. 

tried it on. Nice. Beautiful dial. Same movement as the 5327. Forgot to take a pic. But didnt blow me away or sweep me off my feet.

the manager lamented. They order everything on the catalogue but theyre at the mercy of Geneva on what they send over. So they just take what they can get.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats brother aussies. Barty wins wimbledon.

excited tomorrow for Seiko’s Djokovic.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If Karolina needs a shoulder to cry on or somebody to comfort her, i can make myself available.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> So at the Patek AD yesterday, two watches just came in. My wife's Nautilus. And a World Timer.
> 
> tried it on. Nice. Beautiful dial. Same movement as the 5327. Forgot to take a pic. But didnt blow me away or sweep me off my feet.
> 
> the manager lamented. They order everything on the catalogue but theyre at the mercy of Geneva on what they send over. So they just take what they can get.


I saw the worldtimer at my Rolex AD. A beautiful watch, I'd still prefer the Omega


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I saw the worldtimer at my Rolex AD. A beautiful watch, I'd still prefer the Omega


actually that's what was going through my mind. It may be that the dial of the Patek is more intricate and harder to do. But other than leaving out my beloved Philippines, i prefer Omega's execution.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, not sure if any one of you noticed this but the software seems to have undergone an update. You can now select a range of emotions other than a Like. 

Just hover over the Like button and the options will appear. See below.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Gents, not sure if any one of you noticed this but the software seems to have undergone an update. You can now select a range of emotions other than a Like.
> 
> Just hover over the Like button and the options will appear. See below.
> 
> View attachment 15991306


Cool!

Wonder if this feature will come to Tapatalk (doubt it&#8230


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Wonder if this feature will come to Tapatalk (doubt it&#8230


Nope. I have already tried.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Gents, not sure if any one of you noticed this but the software seems to have undergone an update. You can now select a range of emotions other than a Like.
> 
> Just hover over the Like button and the options will appear. See below.
> 
> View attachment 15991306


that's awesome brother bundy.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Congrats brother aussies. Barty wins wimbledon.
> 
> excited tomorrow for Seiko's Djokovic.


She and Dylan Alcott have done us proud with their champion behaviour on, and off, the courts&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Gents, not sure if any one of you noticed this but the software seems to have undergone an update. You can now select a range of emotions other than a Like.
> 
> Just hover over the Like button and the options will appear. See below.
> 
> View attachment 15991306


The angry face will be popular with some&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> She and Dylan Alcott have done us proud with their champion behaviour on, and off, the courts&#8230;


Likewise, Nick Kygrios and Bernard Tomic have shamed us to no end.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Likewise, Nick Kygrios and Bernard Tomic have shamed us to no end.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> .


Why? So ashamed of him till you lost your memory?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I played soccer competitively for only three seasons in grade school and it's so hard for me to describe to non-fans how difficult a 1-0 game really is.


Then 0-0 must really be difficult 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Gents, not sure if any one of you noticed this but the software seems to have undergone an update. You can now select a range of emotions other than a Like.
> 
> Just hover over the Like button and the options will appear. See below.
> 
> View attachment 15991306


Tapacrap needs to up their game

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Nope. I have already tried.


nra

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Why? So ashamed of them you * erased* them from your memory?


FIFY...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Then 0-0 must really be difficult
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


"All that work and it comes down to a crap shoot?!?"


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> The angry face will be popular with some&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


It seems they were smart enough to not put the pooh face.?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For those that didn't click on video yest...










Hot, master chess player, got into Stanford, what's not to like??

Her sister's hot too...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Wonder if this feature will come to Tapatalk (doubt it&#8230


I noticed the same thing. Unfortunately I use Tapatalk almost exclusively for WUS.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dinner. Salmon burger and steak salad.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> FIFY...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hahaha. That's funny.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dinner. Salmon burger and steak salad.
> 
> View attachment 15991761
> 
> ...


I like how they call that steak a salad.


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

hogwldfltr said:


> I think that looks really nice!!! I'd wear it like that. Personally I prefer more water resistant straps but we each have our needs.


I usually do; into each life a slip must occur. Really not quite certain what happened.



BigSeikoFan said:


> For those that didn't click on video yest...
> 
> View attachment 15991733
> 
> ...


Chess can be such a devastating game for the ego. I should get a chess clock. Never played that way.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Djokovic is the GOAT.

3/5 of the way to a very rare Golden Slam.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I noticed the same thing. Unfortunately I use Tapatalk almost exclusively for WUS.


Same  maybe the feature will come down the line in a Tapatalk update. Probably wishful thinking&#8230;


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The sunset today was mesmerizing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> The sunset today was mesmerizing.
> 
> View attachment 15992292


When nothing else will do...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

2nd half and England is leading 1:0


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dinner. Salmon burger and steak salad.
> 
> View attachment 15991761
> 
> ...


That's a true steal salad!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Tapacrap needs to up their game
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I just log in and use the mobile version. I have found that over the year I have had it, tapa is shiet. Most major forums have better mobile platforms than tap can supply.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I just log in and use the mobile version. I have found that over the year I have had it, tapa is shiet. Most major forums have better mobile platforms than tap can supply.


What bugs me about the mobile site is, when I'm using Safari on iOS, and with the ad blockers turned on, random posts don't get displayed at all. Otherwise it works fine, but the fact is, I'm not seeing some content.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> What bugs me about the mobile site is, when I'm using Safari on iOS, and with the ad blockers turned on, random posts don't get displayed at all. Otherwise it works fine, but the fact is, I'm not seeing some content.


I wasn't aware of that. Thanks for the heads up mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> 2nd half and England is leading 1:0
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Full time score?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Italy won in penalties. Forza Italia.
Sorry it’s my heritage.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Italy won in penalties. Forza Italia.
> Sorry it's my heritage.


Time for pizza and Peroni?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Because the azzurri won


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Time for pizza and Peroni?


Si. Mangia Pizza e ballare la tarantella.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Because the azzurri won
> View attachment 15992973


***** that's celebrating.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dinner. Salmon burger and steak salad.
> 
> View attachment 15991762


Not enough steak in that salad...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Time for pizza and Peroni?


They have apparently gone wild in Lygon St this morning...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Because the azzurri won
> View attachment 15992973


Great in-focus shot Pong, I see that you finally hired a professional wrist shot photographer, well done


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Full time score?


Italy tied and after two overtime periods Italy won on penalty shots. Not the best way to win the Cup as those that missed their shots will have to live with that for the next four years.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Italy tied and after two overtime periods Italy won on penalty shots. Not the best way to win the Cup as those that missed their shots will have to live with that for the next four years.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Only one person kicked the ball into the post. The others were saved by the heroic goalkeepers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> They have apparently gone wild in Lygon St this morning...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


LOL. So, that is where all the Italians have gone to.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Only one person kicked the ball into the post. The others were saved by the heroic goalkeepers.


It's just a shame that after years of qualifying and then playing in the EC final that the decision is based on penalty shots.

To me, the saves by the goalies almost seems random.

Glad the EC is over and looking forward to watching the Steelers play and the Cowboys' cheerleaders cheer.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hog, in this thread, you really need to quote the posts you are answering, it can quickly get confusing 😉


Pretty certain I know what happened here; in another forum long and far away all one needs to do is click the multi quote icon to add quotes. Here one needs to click the quote icon and then click to add the quote and or correct if there are more quotes than desired being added. Looks like I forgot to provide a second click. Seems overly complicated to me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

hogwldfltr said:


> Pretty certain I know what happened here; in another forum long and far away all one needs to do is click the multi quote icon to add quotes. Here one needs to click the quote icon and then click to add the quote and or correct if there are more quotes than desired being added. Looks like I forgot to provide a second click. Seems overly complicated to me.


You don't need to use the Quote button unless multi-quoting, simply press the Reply button, it will quote the post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

hogwldfltr said:


> Pretty certain I know what happened here; in another forum long and far away all one needs to do is click the multi quote icon to add quotes. Here one needs to click the quote icon and then click to add the quote and or correct if there are more quotes than desired being added. Looks like I forgot to provide a second click. Seems overly complicated to me.


You're doing better than my dad. You're okay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

hogwldfltr said:


> Pretty certain I know what happened here; in another forum long and far away all one needs to do is click the multi quote icon to add quotes. Here one needs to click the quote icon and then click to add the quote and or correct if there are more quotes than desired being added. Looks like I forgot to provide a second click. Seems overly complicated to me.





Panerol Forte said:


> You don't need to use the Quote button unless multi-quoting, simply press the Reply button, it will quote the post.


And, if you reply to everyone, hog, you will soon get to 30,000 posts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> And, if you reply to everyone, hog, you will soon get to 30,000 posts.


Godfrey!

@hogwldfltr - we will celebrate with you when you achieve your 1,000th post here in WUS.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> @hogwldfltr - we will celebrate with you when you achieve your 1,000th post here in WUS.


Yup, we will party as if it was still 98


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You don't need to use the Quote button unless multi-quoting, simply press the Reply button, it will quote the post.


Is there a reply button on Tapatalk?

I see quote, like and gift.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is there a reply button on Tapatalk?
> 
> I see quote, like and gift.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


GF

Or is it simply the bent arrow at the bottom you are referring to as reply?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gonna be a good day today.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yup, we will party as if it was still 98


1 more to hit 11k for you PF.

Make it a a special one&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is there a reply button on Tapatalk?
> 
> I see quote, like and gift.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The reply button is the strange curved arrow in the bottom right of the thread, but you need to use the "QUOTE" button to quote someone&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> Or is it simply the bent arrow at the bottom you are referring to as reply?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


#neverreadahead&#8230;.

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

After over a month in the ICU, and five months' rehab at home, the drummer friend has 40% lung capacity and is kinda able to climb stairs again.

The other friend with diabetes passed last Tuesday.

Some days I feel almost unfairly fortunate.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> 1 more to hit 11k for you PF.
> 
> Make it a a special one&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Shoot! I saved it for a good one, forgot, and posted an insignificant post in another thread


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Shoot! I saved it for a good one, forgot, and posted an insignificant post in another thread


Ask JMod to delete it and you'll be back at 11k in here.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Shoot! I saved it for a good one, forgot, and posted an insignificant post in another thread


I saw.

Congratulations on 11,001&#8230;.

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Shoot! I saved it for a good one, forgot, and posted an insignificant post in another thread


Congrats on 11K!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's just a shame that after years of qualifying and then playing in the EC final that the decision is based on penalty shots.
> 
> To me, the saves by the goalies almost seems random.
> 
> ...


Far more athletic talent on the Cowboys cheerleaders squad than the Cowboys football team. I think BSF likely agrees with me on that point.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Shoot! I saved it for a good one, forgot, and posted an insignificant post in another thread


 "...are the core of OoO. I feel dirty just thinking that I spent so much time there"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> After over a month in the ICU, and five months' rehab at home, the drummer friend has 40% lung capacity and is kinda able to climb stairs again.
> 
> The other friend with diabetes passed last Tuesday.
> 
> Some days I feel almost unfairly fortunate.


Sorry to hear of your friend's death. 








Has your drummer friend been advised to use this Hudson RCI unit several times per day? Definitely made a huge impact on my recovery of function.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Sorry to hear of your friend's death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing he is, but I don't want to get into his business too much. Sounds like he's got a nurse or PT coming over to work with him, so he should be well-tended to.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Shoot! I saved it for a good one, forgot, and posted an insignificant post in another thread


Oops!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The oven that makes the best margherita pizza in two states.










NYC: yours sucks.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The oven that makes the best margherita pizza in two states.
> 
> View attachment 15994917


Gf.

Their pizza is worth the trip to Connecticut!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Their pizza is worth the trip to Connecticut!
> 
> View attachment 15994925


Gf.

A very short walk from the train station...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The oven that makes the best margherita pizza in two states.
> 
> View attachment 15994917
> 
> ...


A forno bravo pizza oven is high on my list of "I'm never moving again so I can splurge on 1000 pound backyard toys" things to get


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Nice pic. I miss not being on a boat leisurely sailing around Stockholm's archipelago.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice pic. I miss not being on a boat leisurely sailing around Stockholm's archipelago.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Stole it from IG. It's a very photogenic watch and I'd argue that it looks nicer than @sportura plain jane Submariner.

They also copied the dimensions of the Tudor too. Went to a man size 41mm.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Only kidding Sporty.









Rolex Submariner 124060: A Complete Guide To The New No Date Sub | Bob's


The Rolex Submariner reference 124060 is the first 41mm Submariner No-Date ever created. Here's everything you need to know about the new Submariner 124060.



www.bobswatches.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Only kidding Sporty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

I'm on a waiting list for two of the three watches in this article and a BLRO at another AD.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Been awake for over an hour sitting here in the dark playing on my phone. Got up a few minutes ago to go and make coffee. Get to kitchen; turn on light switch; nothin'. No power.☹


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Good morning everyone; hope everything is going swimmingly!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Been awake for over an hour sitting here in the dark playing on my phone. Got up a few minutes ago to go and make coffee. Get to kitchen; turn on light switch; nothin'. No power.


Think of the positive, your watch might still be running while your Apple Watch might not 

May the power be with you &#8230;. soon.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15995617


I'm too lazy to go and get my silver dial watch. Although, I did bring it in vacation.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Had my second Pfizer shot. Been over 14 hours and I feel a little tired but that’s about it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm too lazy to go and get my silver dial watch. Although, I did bring it in vacation.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


GF

My Breguet wannabe bezel










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Stole it from IG. It's a very photogenic watch and I'd argue that it looks nicer than @sportura plain jane Submariner.
> 
> They also copied the dimensions of the Tudor too. Went to a man size 41mm.












I don't have to say a word. I can just put up this photo and let the Submariner 41 speak for himself.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> My Breguet wannabe bezel
> 
> ...


Breguet?
Or"Clous de Paris" bezel from Patek Phillipe Calatrava...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Breguet?
> Or"Clous de Paris" bezel from Patek Phillipe Calatrava...
> 
> 
> ...


Trumped by PP 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Think of the positive, your watch might still be running while your Apple Watch might not
> 
> May the power be with you &#8230;. soon.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Positive was that as retired, I simply went back to sleep. Having that coffee now.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Once up I’m up. A few years ago I fell asleep waiting for my daughter to come home. She woke me up when she came in so I ended up at work at 04:30. A long day with plenty of coffee.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Been awake for over an hour sitting here in the dark playing on my phone. Got up a few minutes ago to go and make coffee. Get to kitchen; turn on light switch; nothin'. No power.


Better to discover via the light switch than by opening the freezer.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Better to discover via the light switch than by opening the freezer.


Very True. Food is all safe and sound!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

It seems that the amount of clickbait threads has greatly increaded recenty. I've particularly noticed a high amount of requests for affirmation of proposed 2 to 5 watch collections as being perfect. Often times it's a user's first to tenth post as well. The concept of these threads is all fine and good, but for me clickbait gets old quick. That said, I thought I should start a thread called "Show your Tatas" as well. Tata cars, that is...
🤣😬🙄


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Did you say photogenic? 😏
> 
> View attachment 15996111


She has (nice) big sunglasses.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Did you say photogenic?
> 
> View attachment 15996111


A welcome conundrum; which line to pull first 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The good news: as we're back full time, our office is going "Friday casual" every day until Labor Day!

The somewhat bad (more annoying?) news is that I'm in a suit and tie today and tomorrow for client meetings.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> A welcome conundrum; which line to pull first
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


The official answer - BOTH! ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> The good news: as we're back full time, our office is going "Friday casual" every day until Labor Day!
> 
> The somewhat bad (more annoying?) news is that I'm in a suit and tie today and tomorrow for client meetings.


Dont let sartorial conventions stop you from wearing what watch you like


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Nah, click baits are for amateurs.
> 
> We go _big_ or go home!
> #doublegodfrey
> ...


Absolutely! Just needed to vent, however.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> A welcome conundrum; which line to pull first
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It's seems simple enough. Where do you want to sail to?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> The official answer - BOTH! 😬


nra.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Did you say photogenic? 😏
> 
> View attachment 15996111


*Store bought.*


mui.richard said:


> Did you say photogenic? 😏
> 
> View attachment 15996111


Store bought tho...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> *Store bought.*
> 
> Store bought tho...


I take what I can get my hands on ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I take what I can get my hands on 😉


I'm with you. While natural are preferred, they're still real. It's simple, as long as you can tocuch 'em, they're real.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> I'm with you. While natural are preferred, they're still real. It's simple, as long as you can tocuch 'em, they're real.


What's "real" anyways right? Reminds me of this...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Anyone wondering why #doublegodfrey is missing?


No complaints!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Had my second Pfizer shot. Been over 14 hours and I feel a little tired but that's about it.


I have had them both. You feel a little lethargic but nothing too serious.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> It's seems simple enough. Where do you want to sail to?


At the moment I'm stuck at our cabin and although it's beside a large lake our boat is back in Uppsala. Sailing around the archipelago offers probably some of the best sailing waters on this planet. Lots of beautiful islands and natural anchorages. You've just got to know where you are at all times as there's many under the waterline obstacles. When I started sailing some 30+ years ago I had nightmares of running a ground, losing the keel and capsizing the boat. The other nightmare was not setting the anchor properly and waking up to a drifting boat.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> At the moment I'm stuck at our cabin and although it's beside a large lake our boat is back in Uppsala. Sailing around the archipelago offers probably some of the best sailing waters on this planet. Lots of beautiful islands and natural anchorages. You've just got to know where you are at all times as there's many under the waterline obstacles. When I started sailing some 30+ years ago I had nightmares of running a ground, losing the keel and capsizing the boat. The other nightmare was not setting the anchor properly and waking up to a drifting boat.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Sounds like the exact opposite of waking up with Jenna!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> At the moment I'm stuck at our cabin and although it's beside a large lake our boat is back in Uppsala. Sailing around the archipelago offers probably some of the best sailing waters on this planet. Lots of beautiful islands and natural anchorages. You've just got to know where you are at all times as there's many under the waterline obstacles. When I started sailing some 30+ years ago I had nightmares of running a ground, losing the keel and capsizing the boat. The other nightmare was not setting the anchor properly and waking up to a drifting boat.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Great stuff to someone who has spent as much time on water as I once did...However...For the record, it was a metaphor for navigating the swimsuit girl.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


>


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF has found our next apartment...










It has to be one of the units with a terrace, of course.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF has found our next apartment...
> 
> View attachment 15997046
> 
> ...


I feel like that place rearranges itself every night just to f with you


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone a fan of Korean soondubu (soft tofu soup)?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF has found our next apartment...
> 
> View attachment 15997046
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new apartment BSF, but always remember "he who lives in a house of glass shouldn't walk around naked"


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Great stuff to someone who has spent as much time on water as I once did...However...For the record, it was a metaphor for navigating the swimsuit girl.


Like loosening the sheet, got it 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Like loosening the sheet, got it
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I just feel landlocked up here and with my wife constantly finding new projects: cutting down trees, planting, painting. My daughter arrived yesterday with her family so my wife and I have now moved into a smaller cabin (about the size of a boat).

Maybe I should just lie in this small cabin all day and listen to the sounds of water against the hull and daydream 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

What's up BrOoO's? Vacation is over! Back to work where I can relax. Hope all is well since I just skipped 500 posts. Only watch related subject matter from vacation is I got to try this one on again. Yep it's still an amazing piece.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> What's up BrOoO's? Vacation is over! Back to work where I can relax. Hope all is well since I just skipped 500 posts. Only watch related subject matter from vacation is I got to try this one on again. Yep it's still an amazing piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good but how did you like the thinness of the case?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15997671


Interesting placement of the sub seconds. Is the movement in-house?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting placement of the sub seconds. Is the movement in-house?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Modified ETA


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks good but how did you like the thinness of the case?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Just badass. Feather light and very comfortable. It's full titanium so it's has the titanium edges which is not for everyone but is just a great unique design. Really thinking of picking one up in the distant future.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> What's up BrOoO's? Vacation is over! Back to work where I can relax. Hope all is well since I just skipped 500 posts. Only watch related subject matter from vacation is I got to try this one on again. Yep it's still an amazing piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gOoO for it brOoO


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Just badass. Feather light and very comfortable. It's full titanium so it's has the titanium edges which is not for everyone but is just a great unique design. Really thinking of picking one up in the distant future.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'd like to try one on but probably wouldn't like the "lack of wrist presence". I wore a titanium watch for many years, but I like to feel the weight.

Speaking of weight, the PO feels good on rubber but will be back on the bracelet after the summer.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congrats on the new apartment BSF, but always remember "he who lives in a house of glass shouldn't walk around naked"


Well, the new apartment won't be a reality until our current lease expires next year... By then, who knows what Mrs. BSF will have found in the meantime. ?

Btw, the young lady who lives in the bldg across the street is unfortunately following your advice. Seems very nice tho.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15997671


Something about that reminds me of a Parmigiani Fleurier&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Modified ETA


Darn it brother Pong do you even keep track of how many watches you have? You must have a spreadsheet somewhere right?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dusted off this guy...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen this young lady in a while...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Darn it brother Pong do you even keep track of how many watches you have? You must have a spreadsheet somewhere right?


The secret is having all boxes full. So you'd know if something's missing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Suit and tie for another day


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Anyone a fan of Korean soondubu (soft tofu soup)?


omg YES. Veggie soondubu for me, made spicy (not "white guy spicy" but "actual spicy"). There was a place not far from here who made it pretty good. They changed owners, though, and we haven't been back more than once since then (mostly because of covid). I'll be happy enough after the summer school semester when MrsBS and I can take time to go out.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15997671


Purdue phone case? (first guess, but I'm probably wrong)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Purdue phone case? (first guess, but I'm probably wrong)


Nope. P for Pongster.









not a boilermakers fan


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> omg YES. Veggie soondubu for me, made spicy (not "white guy spicy" but "actual spicy"). There was a place not far from here who made it pretty good. They changed owners, though, and we haven't been back more than once since then (mostly because of covid). I'll be happy enough after the summer school semester when MrsBS and I can take time to go out.


I'm a huge fan of this restaurant's mushroom soondubu (shiitake, enoki, and white mushroom). I usually go for "spicy" but not the _extra_ spicy level!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, the new apartment won't be a reality until our current lease expires next year... By then, who knows what Mrs. BSF will have found in the meantime. 😇
> 
> *Btw, the young lady who lives in the bldg across the street is unfortunately following your advice. Seems very nice tho.*


pics or gtfo

unless she's like the unsightly beast I once saw from the window of the light rail in Seattle


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

This thread needs more opinions of Omega...










Like this ultra-modded-man.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> This thread needs more opinions of Omega...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap (but actually!!)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

This looks nice. Brought back a design from a hundred years ago, they say.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

High drama in Milwaukee. A controversial no-call on what wouldve been Booker's 6th foul.

Watching while wearing this


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bucks on the cusp of tying the series.
Suns down 4 with 13 seconds remaining.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> This looks nice. Brought back a design from a hundred years ago, they say.
> 
> View attachment 15999414


Not feeling it. Looks like a cheap JLC Reverso homage.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> This thread needs more opinions of Omega...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm a little red seconds hand adds so much 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> This thread needs more opinions of Omega...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or is the seconds hand orange - Omega's colour

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> This looks nice. Brought back a design from a hundred years ago, they say.
> 
> View attachment 15999414


Longines is killing it in the retro market. Hard to compete with what's in their catalog.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15999666


What happened to your professional wristshot photographer Pong, is he on his lunch break? 😂


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

As we all do I look at plenty of watch pics. Mostly on IG and ones posted by my brothers here. I then think do I really need my grail piece? Am I really going to buy it if/when the AD calls? Sometimes I think I don't need another watch and then I see pics like these:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> As we all do I look at plenty of watch pics. Mostly on IG and ones posted by my brothers here. I then think do I really need my grail piece? Am I really going to buy it if/when the AD calls? Sometimes I think I don't need another watch and then I see pics like these:


Galaga, if I may give my opinion for what it is worth, I noticed that you keep having changes of heart regarding the watches that you like and possibly the ones that you already have. You have to decide once for all what is the ideal collection you would like to end up with, and work on it patiently to build it. Make a collage of that ideal collection, keep the ones that you already have, sell the ones that you are not fond of anymore, and work on acquiring the missing pieces according to their availability. If you don't focus on a target, you will always be undecided. Just my two cents...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Galaga, if I may give my opinion for what it is worth, I noticed that you keep having changes of heart regarding the watches that you like and possibly the ones that you already have. You have to decide once for all what is the ideal collection you would like to end up with, and work on it patiently to build it. Make a collage of that ideal collection, keep the ones that you already have, sell the ones that you are not fond of anymore, and work on acquiring the missing pieces according to their availability. If you don't focus on a target, you will always be undecided. Just my two cents...


BLRO, Submariner no date, Submariner two tone or the new Sub Kermit is what I like in order. Nothing else really interests me. Problem is I don't do grey and getting it at retail is difficult unless I grease up some AD which I refuse to do.

I'll work out what I'll sell if/when they arrive.

The Speedmaster stays as does the PO. I can't see me ever selling the LN either.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The ideal collection for me with no sentimentality is:

Speedmaster 
BLRO
Submariner 

That’s enough for me unless they bring out a white dial Explorer in 39mm. Then I’d add a 4th.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> The ideal collection for me with no sentimentality is:
> 
> Speedmaster
> BLRO
> ...


Now this is clear, no need to overthink it anymore, you'll get them, it's only a matter of time, unless you are Sporty that prefers to buy time (no pun intended) ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The ideal collection for me with no sentimentality is:
> 
> Speedmaster
> BLRO
> ...


What? No TAG?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Not feeling it. Looks like a cheap JLC Reverso homage.


I see that, but as you said in the plagiarism thread, it's hard to say who's homaging whom when they both used the style years ago. And this is like Longines adapted their own round sector dial to their rectangular watches.

And of course Reversos are also on my wish list.. lol


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Galaga, if I may give my opinion for what it is worth, I noticed that you keep having changes of heart regarding the watches that you like and possibly the ones that you already have. You have to decide once for all what is the ideal collection you would like to end up with, and work on it patiently to build it. Make a collage of that ideal collection, keep the ones that you already have, sell the ones that you are not fond of anymore, and work on acquiring the missing pieces according to their availability. If you don't focus on a target, you will always be undecided. Just my two cents...


 ...etc. 100 likes for the good advice! I similarly used a Word doc table that paralleled my watch box as a basis for building a stable group of watches.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I see that, but as you said in the plagiarism thread, it's hard to say who's homaging whom when they both used the style years ago. And this is like Longines adapted their own round sector dial to their rectangular watches.
> 
> And of course Reversos are also on my wish list.. lol


This article might interest you then 








6 of the best sector dial watches - Time and Tide Watches


Longines breathed new life into the sector dial with their new Heritage Classic. Let's look at the best sector dials of the last few years.




timeandtidewatches.com





Personally I'm not a fan of sector dials, too dressy for what it is.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Checked out the Tissot PRX at the boutique today to see what all the hype is. Not feeling it. The sharp angle where the top side of the midcase turns down to meet the bracelet is so awkward it sticks out and not in a good way. Workmanship is definitely pretty good, especially considering the quartz version is only asking for under $400. One thing though - the seconds hand on the example I handled lands on the hash marks, not exactly, but close enough.

If the Mrs weren't *****in about wanting to leave for the sunset I probably would have bought it. It would be fun if only to check on the details under macro photography.

Meantime, this happened after the boutique visit.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Two watches at the AP Boutique...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering before dinner.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering after dinner.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> This article might interest you then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've grown a serious hankering for sector dials and syringe hands. They look more like scientific instruments. Too bad the JLC got discontinued after such a short run, too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I've grown a serious hankering for sector dials and syringe hands. They look more like scientific instruments. Too bad the JLC got discontinued after such a short run, too.


Forget the JLC. Remember the watch strap fiasco?
Kidding aside, on the used market they are going for around just under $8k.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> BLRO, Submariner no date, Submariner two tone or the new Sub Kermit is what I like in order. Nothing else really interests me.





Galaga said:


> The ideal collection for me with no sentimentality is:
> 
> Speedmaster
> BLRO
> ...


So Galaga is only interested in Rolexes (aside from watches he already has)?

Wanker transformation complete.

The Sporty Force is strong with this one!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I see that, but as you said in the plagiarism thread, it's hard to say who's homaging whom when they both used the style years ago. And this is like Longines adapted their own round sector dial to their rectangular watches.
> 
> And of course Reversos are also on my wish list.. lol


Very true. I had wanted a Reverso once but tried it out at the Boutique and decided that it wasn't for me. Still appreciate them though.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Two watches at the AP Boutique...
> 
> View attachment 16000152
> 
> ...


Thoughts on this?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Digging this shirt-watch combo:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> Very true. I had wanted a Reverso once but tried it out at the Boutique and decided that it wasn't for me. Still appreciate them though.


Same here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Digging this watch, mug, glasses combo.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Same here.


+1


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Thoughts on this?


Almost have enough blue watches; I just need one more. And it would actually be zero if it wasn't for some guy we both know.

The RG looks promising. Love the dial, the ceramic mid-case and the overall finishing. Very unlike anything I have but the strap is holding me back; it looks really cheap for the price of the watch. I guess I can always swap it out but still...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

New Watch Alert!

Brought this one on the spur of the moment when I saw the California dial. Pretty good value proposition. The oversized crown, massive domed crystal and beefy but thin mid-case loosely reminds me of the Deep Sea Special.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Almost have enough blue watches; I just need one more. And it would actually be zero if it wasn't for some guy we both know.
> 
> The RG looks promising. Love the dial, the ceramic mid-case and the overall finishing. Very unlike anything I have but the strap is holding me back; it looks really cheap for the price of the watch. I guess I can always swap it out but still...


When I saw it at the AP Boutique here, it looked much better in person than in the photos. They said that I would have to buy 10 of them to get on the list for the 15202. Hmmmm... ?

And yes, that "mav" guy. What a loser, no one should ever listen to him! Ever!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Almost have enough blue watches; I just need one more. And it would actually be zero if it wasn't for some guy we both know.
> 
> The RG looks promising. Love the dial, the ceramic mid-case and the overall finishing. Very unlike anything I have but the strap is holding me back; it looks really cheap for the price of the watch. I guess I can always swap it out but still...


Gf.

Forgot about the flyback complication: tres cool!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I find myself enamored of this.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I find myself enamored of this.












Seriously, never a fan of Breitling.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Digging this watch, mug, glasses combo.


I'm digging that too!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I find myself enamored of this.


Not a fan of that one mate.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16000786
> 
> 
> Seriously, never a fan of Breitling.


#godfrey

Saw this today at the boutique, the blue on that dial is BEAUTIFUL in person.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Digging this watch, mug, glasses combo.


With your rate of turnover I'm surprised it's still in your collection

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I find myself enamored of this.


Check in the back of your sock drawer first as you might find one already lying around 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Seriously, no appeal at all?!?








Well, I like it!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Seriously, no appeal at all?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig it!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I find myself enamored of this.


Just remember, liking and owning are two different things. I'm just saying be cautious because many of these new Chronomats get flipped within a month or two. Otoh, mechanically, the B01 movement is excellent.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> So Galaga is only interested in Rolexes (aside from watches he already has)?
> 
> Wanker transformation complete.
> 
> The Sporty Force is strong with this one!


Sentimentality aside the Speedmaster is the only watch that can hold a candle to a new Rolex. Let's be serious here.

Which new Omega besides a Speedmaster would you take before the compatible Rolex?

I can't think of any.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie may have found a new watch that meets with his approval.










Either that, or it's time for dinner.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It’s my birthday today. I can’t believe I’m in lockdown and only 3 years ago was on our epic European holiday with my immediate family.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's my birthday today. I can't believe I'm in lockdown and only 3 years ago was on our epic European holiday with my immediate family.


Oh shyt

Birthday Bro! Me too.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mav said:


> I dig it!


Me 2. It's very nice.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh shyt
> 
> Birthday Bro! Me too.


Happy Birthday brother!!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's my birthday today. I can't believe I'm in lockdown and only 3 years ago was on our epic European holiday with my immediate family.





BarracksSi said:


> Oh shyt
> 
> Birthday Bro! Me too.


Happy birthday.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> 
> Saw this today at the boutique, the blue on that dial is BEAUTIFUL in person.
> 
> View attachment 16000797


The heart and the brain are 2 different organs, be very wary!! My heart says, "a very nice watch," my brain says, "stir clear, enjoy the shots"!! 🧐🤔😇


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Merv said:


> Happy birthday.


+1


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> The ideal collection for me with no sentimentality is:
> 
> Speedmaster
> BLRO
> ...





Galaga said:


>


Putting in for 1st refusal rights on the PO if that day ever comes. Is there a list?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

There are no first refusal rights for Jenna.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Fwiw, blue dial PP Nautilus @ DavidSW...










Only 35mm though.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Putting in for 1st refusal rights on the PO if that day ever comes. Is there a list?


A list for the PO? 

It's my most sentimental timepiece. I have so many memories with it. Even @sportura refused to meet up with me because I chose it over the Rolex for my 2019 NYC trip.

It's like kryptonite for Rolex fan boys. I did however have it on when a dude tried to pick me up in the Diamond District and he had a polar explorer 2 on. Probably doesn't work for gay Jewish men.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There are no first refusal rights for Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 16001402


Here's another Dr. Who? pic I stumbled across. I found it appropriate for WUS due to no firearms.😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Got me a dual charger!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There are no first refusal rights for Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 16001402


She's more overrated than a Rolex Daytona.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Breitling has released a platinum bezel watch. Typically, I'm a supporter of the brand, liking the Schneider stuff but not the Kern designs. The most recent release, however, is an all time low imo. It does have a platinum bezel, but they've sure got big ⚽⚽ going with the blue colorway, imo.

🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️ Posting this here because it is possibly the most horrible use of a signature Rolex feature by a brand that should be above such copying I can remember. Just my $.02. Rant over.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Breitling has released a platinum bezel watch. Typically, I'm a supporter of the brand, liking the Schneider stuff but not the Kern designs. The most recent release, however, is an all time low imo. It does have a platinum bezel, but they've sure got big ⚽⚽ going with the blue colorway, imo.
> 
> 🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️ Posting this here because it is possibly the most horrible use of a signature Rolex feature by a brand that should be above such copying I can remember. Just my $.02. Rant over.
> 
> View attachment 16001526


Godfrey.

If I buy the boyfriend / girlfriend pair of these, may I buy a Rolex sports model at msrp?🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> She's more overrated than a Rolex Daytona.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

No reason to buy a GP now.

Sorry Richard


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> It's my birthday today. I can't believe I'm in lockdown and only 3 years ago was on our epic European holiday with my immediate family.


Happy Birthday G!

Make the most of your celebration in lockdown with immediate family.

We are in our first day of official lockdown again in Melbourne.

A couple we know re-scheduled their wedding, (For the 4th time) and managed to squeeze it in last night, just before it took effect at 11:59pm.

Unfortunately, while we were preparing to leave, my son got a phone call advising him that he had been in an exposure site and we didn't end up going.

Waiting at home for test results to come through&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh shyt
> 
> Birthday Bro! Me too.


Twins separated at birth?

Happy Birthday BSi!

I always did see some similarities&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Digging this watch, mug, glasses combo.


Nice choice for a '59 @ 69k&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> No reason to buy a GP now.
> 
> Sorry Richard


Quite true. Tried it on yesterday and they certainly belong to the "sports watch on integrated bracelet" styling. Tried it on just yesterday.

Especially if you don't have an eye for quality nor workmanship too much this watch will satisfy the need for such a watch.

Couldn't even be bothered to take a wrist shot.

Nah, who am I kidding! I'm putting the GP up for sale and get this baby instead ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> Breitling has released a platinum bezel watch. Typically, I'm a supporter of the brand, liking the Schneider stuff but not the Kern designs. The most recent release, however, is an all time low imo. It does have a platinum bezel, but they've sure got big  going with the blue colorway, imo.
> 
> Posting this here because it is possibly the most horrible use of a signature Rolex feature by a brand that should be above such copying I can remember. Just my $.02. Rant over.
> 
> View attachment 16001526


What am I missing?

I don't see any obvious Rolex design cues.

If it's the pale blue colour, that's hardly Rolex original. Tiffany has been doing it for many years, as have pretty much all the fashion brands, and even Californication or whatever did this extensively with reworked Rolex and Cartier dials&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> If I buy the boyfriend / girlfriend pair of these, may I buy a Rolex sports model at msrp?🤣


Double Godfrey.









Hot girl in bar: "Is that a Rolex?"









Man wearing platinum bezel Chronomat: "No, it's actually a platinum bezel Breitling."









Girl in bar walks away.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Quite true. Tried it on yesterday and they certainly belong to the "sports watch on integrated bracelet" styling. Tried it on just yesterday.
> 
> Especially if you don't have an eye for quality nor workmanship too much this watch will satisfy the need for such a watch.
> 
> ...


Don't know if serious.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Nice choice for a '59 @ 69k&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, finally!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> What am I missing?
> 
> I don't see any obvious Rolex design cues.
> 
> ...


It's all about the signature color. Ymmv.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Fwiw, blue dial PP Nautilus @ DavidSW...
> 
> View attachment 16001424
> 
> ...


That's the ladies version


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> What am I missing?
> 
> I don't see any obvious Rolex design cues.
> 
> ...


Maybe Rolex started the platinum bezel only thing. With the YM.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Quite true. Tried it on yesterday and they certainly belong to the "sports watch on integrated bracelet" styling. Tried it on just yesterday.
> 
> Especially if you don't have an eye for quality nor workmanship too much this watch will satisfy the need for such a watch.
> 
> ...


Who are you kidding? You must be kidding all of us!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> That's the ladies version


Ahh, I see. I've only had one square-ish watch, thus my cloudy perspective.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Maybe Rolex started the platinum bezel only thing. With the YM.


That too. Good point.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Who are you kidding? You must be kidding all of us!


Watch matches sneakers?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> Double Godfrey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice view watching her leave though.

You skipped a few steps LOL.

Looks like she also went to the trouble of changing her dress and going to a totally different bar to get as far away as possible&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> It's all about the signature color. Ymmv.


So they all robbed Tiffany&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> What am I missing?
> 
> I don't see any obvious Rolex design cues.
> 
> ...


The color they used is Rolex's Ice blue that comes exclusively on the Platinum Daytona and DD, it's very different from the Tiffany blue that is closer to the OP41 turquoise blue. The platinum bezel on a steel watch is also a Rolex exclusivity that only comes on the SS YM, so combining a platinum bezel with an Ice Blue dial could be considered as "inspired" by Rolex, at least IMO.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Maybe Rolex started the platinum bezel only thing. With the YM.


Maybe. 
Good point&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> That too. Good point.


#neverreadahead&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> #neverreadahead&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


it's ok. I got two points out of it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> The color they used is Rolex's Ice blue that comes exclusively on the Platinum Daytona and DD, it's very different from the Tiffany blue that is closer to the OP41 turquoise blue. The platinum bezel on a steel watch is also a Rolex exclusivity that only comes on the SS YM, so combining a platinum bezel with an Ice Blue dial could be considered as "inspired" by Rolex, at least IMO.


Thanks PF.

Looks like I missed quite a bit&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Double Godfrey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIFY


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

[


Panerol Forte said:


> FIFY


That's funny.🤣 🤣 🤣 She surely orders the Kobe steak with 1 pound lobster tail now.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> [
> 
> That's funny.🤣 🤣 🤣 She surely ordered the Kobe steak with 1 pound lobster tail before leaving.


FIFY again 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Nice view watching her leave though.
> 
> You skipped a few steps LOL.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, the 1st and 3rd pics are possibly of high quality dolls or mannequins. Look at the background folks in 1st pic. What do you think?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the 1st and 3rd pics are possibly of high quality dolls or mannequins. Look at the background folks in 1st pic. What do you think?


Godfrey.

Okay. 3rd pic seems real based on imperfect symmetry.

Still not sure on 1st. Eyebrows could be a giveaway, but background people look kindafake.

Oh well, past time to move on in any event, I think.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> It's my birthday today. I can't believe I'm in lockdown and only 3 years ago was on our epic European holiday with my immediate family.





BarracksSi said:


> Oh shyt
> 
> Birthday Bro! Me too.


Happy birthday brOoO'S .???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> So they all robbed Tiffany&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


BSF's Tiffany?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> BSF's Tiffany?


What?!!! BSF has been mugged? when? how?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> FIFY


And I'm still happy to watch her walk away again,

And again,

And again&#8230;.

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the 1st and 3rd pics are possibly of high quality dolls or mannequins. Look at the background folks in 1st pic. What do you think?












If those are mannequins or dolls, they are *very* convincing.

Ginault?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's my birthday today. I can't believe I'm in lockdown and only 3 years ago was on our epic European holiday with my immediate family.


Congrats.

A lot has happened in these last few years.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh shyt
> 
> Birthday Bro! Me too.


Congrats

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> What?!!! BSF has been mugged? when? how?


Walked around NYC too much obviously...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> The heart and the brain are 2 different organs, be very wary!! My heart says, "a very nice watch," my brain says, "stir clear, enjoy the shots"!! 🧐🤔😇


Something about the Jacquet Droz Grande Seconde not likable bro Abe?
Seriously considering this for my next...

Really like how the Côtes de Genève radiates from the balance wheel.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I wont steal. I might be even giving some.


Thought the saying is "you go _get_ some"? 😁


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Nice view watching her leave though.
> 
> You skipped a few steps LOL.
> 
> ...


Totally didn't notice the wardrobe change. It was her other attributes I was focusing on.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> It's all about the signature color. Ymmv.


I got yer signature color right here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Thought the saying is "you go _get_ some"? 😁


i also give as a matter of policy. probably why i get a lot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Nice view watching her leave though.
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Definitely worth a second look...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Something about the Jacquet Droz Grande Seconde not likable bro Abe?
> Seriously considering this for my next...
> 
> Really like how the Côtes de Genève radiates from the balance wheel.
> ...


Charlie approves.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> ...Ginault?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


???


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Make her walk away again&#8230;
> 
> ...


hams!??


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Is Terry Bradshaw starting to look a bit like Jackie Stewart these days?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread needs more of its eponymous thread title


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, for you wherever you are.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We also drank this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We also drank this.
> 
> View attachment 16002107
> 
> ...


In between sips, we chowed down.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bldg reminds me of Jenga...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nothing terribly special about this but liked the truncated corner.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, for you wherever you are.
> 
> View attachment 16002106


Why? Did BT go somewhere? Isnt it better here?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't see this very often.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We also drank this.
> 
> View attachment 16002107
> 
> ...


All at one sitting?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Tired of zooming after a year plus of Covid but this one was worth the effort.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


>


First thought: "Awesome!"

Second thought: "hm, ground crew is probably thinking, 'okay where's the bleach wipes for when this helo gets back...'"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> All at one sitting?


Sure. Just another quiet Thursday night in NY...

I just had 1-2 oz of each, so no biggie and no hangover...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Why? Did BT go somewhere? Isnt it better here?


One would think so.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Why? Did BT go somewhere? Isnt it better here?


You're correct. BT's "there" is our "here".


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sure. Just another quiet Thursday night in NY...
> 
> I just had 1-2 oz of each, so no biggie and no hangover...


Whew! Sounds like it was a wonderful night. 

Usually when a bottle is opened, it must be finished!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


>


Was @Snaggletooth piloting?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Whew! Sounds like it was a wonderful night.
> 
> Usually when a bottle is opened, it must be finished!


The bottles were all finished; my buddies showed less restraint...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Something about the Jacquet Droz Grande Seconde not likable bro Abe?
> Seriously considering this for my next...
> 
> Really like how the Côtes de Genève radiates from the balance wheel.
> ...


Amazing watch @mui.richard!! I was considering this one and a similar one myself at one point. Its performance in auctions is abysmal, though, so I tend to steer away from them. Mind you, if offered at 50% of retail, I would buy one!! But of course, if it sings to you, and you don't care about ever selling it, it is an excellent piece indeed. Stay safe, Sir. 😊 👍😷


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Why? Did BT go somewhere? Isnt it better here?


Did something happen? Maybe during my retirement?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> This thread needs more of its eponymous thread title
> View attachment 16002065


I agree it does need more of its eponymous thread title *"OoO"*
*







*


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> I agree it does need more of its eponymous thread title *"OoO"*
> *
> View attachment 16003107
> *


My new "Racing" model should be in this weekend


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> My new "Racing" model should be in this weekend


Congrats!! Which one? ?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

On the wrist!! 😊😍


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Congrats!! Which one?


This model: Speedmaster Racing Co-Axial Master Chronometer Chronograph 44.25 mm - 329.32.44.51.06.001 | OMEGA®

I have the 40mm Racing, which I am keeping and still really like, but due to the shorter power reserve and small case, I haven't been wearing it much lately. I saw the new 44.25mm at my AD and fell in love. Truly "modern" watch with the liquidmetal bezel, domed sapphire, exhibition case back (with column wheel showing!), and master co-axial chronometer status, etc.

Really excited!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> This model: Speedmaster Racing Co-Axial Master Chronometer Chronograph 44.25 mm - 329.32.44.51.06.001 | OMEGA®
> 
> I have the 40mm Racing, which I am keeping and still really like, but due to the shorter power reserve and small case, I haven't been wearing it much lately. I saw the new 44.25mm at my AD and fell in love. Truly "modern" watch with the liquidmetal bezel, domed sapphire, exhibition case back (with column wheel showing!), and master co-axial chronometer status, etc.
> 
> Really excited!


That is one sick Omega, bro!! Congrats, it reminds me of the Japan Racing Speedy!! ? Enjoy ??


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> That is one sick Omega, bro!! Congrats, it reminds me of the Japan Racing Speedy!!  Enjoy


Thank you! I've found Omega does silver dials quite well, and I love the orange accents. I'll be sure to post photos once it comes in!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Did something happen? Maybe during my retirement?


I dunno, he hasn't posted in at least a day or two, and I don't remember if he said he was heading off-grid.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

good morning all, it's 10am and we just got up.

the Rolex looks fresher than I do believe me. I was sinking down half a bottle of amaro Montenegro last night withtoasted orange peel and ice.

will be repeating tonight with photos&#8230;..

Because as we all know, unless you have a photo it didn't happen.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs BSF thought I needed some fresh flowers.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It was so ugly out today even Nina wilted...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs BSF thought I needed some fresh flowers.
> 
> View attachment 16003397


I've been dropping off fresh flowers at my parents' house a couple times per month lately. The flowers make such a nice difference, and they'd just never buy the flowers themselves. At their age, ~85, they should have such simple niceties to enjoy.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you! I've found Omega does silver dials quite well, and I love the orange accents. I'll be sure to post photos once it comes in!


Great opinion on Omega, my friend!??


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> I've been dropping off fresh flowers at my parents' house a couple times per month lately. The flowers make such a nice difference, and they'd just never buy the flowers themselves. At their age, ~85, they should have such simple niceties to enjoy.


A lovely thing to do and yes I agree with you, they do deserve the simple niceties of life.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Fwiw, it must be a nice night at the beach. There's still steady foot traffic on the cam at 11pm.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Burger and beer time!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Have I told you guys how much I love this watch?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Have I told you guys how much I love this watch?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Beautiful Sap! They just are the ants pants in my opinion.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Beautiful Sap! They just are the ants pants in my opinion.


Actually they are the bees knees.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Been wanting to add a strap monster, ideally with drilled lugs, and was quite open to making it a field watch.

This one landed yesterday and picked up 3 Rios1931 straps to go with it. Not my favourite strap brand but best available through Gnomon so I went for it. Last few pics are a honey shell cordovan strap which looks pretty good so far.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

My squad of 20mm lug width watches and straps.

I also have Rolexes that are 20mm but no plans to take the bracelet off those.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice omegas fellas. Really loving the range.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Took a short hike with the Mrs today. And wearing something meant for exploring of course. But if you're thinking Rolex Explorer, nope, that's not it.




























It's actually a watch that predates the current Explorers.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> Amazing watch @mui.richard!! I was considering this one and a similar one myself at one point. Its performance in auctions is abysmal, though, so I tend to steer away from them. Mind you, if offered at 50% of retail, I would buy one!! But of course, if it sings to you, and you don't care about ever selling it, it is an excellent piece indeed. Stay safe, Sir. 😊 👍😷


50% off retail might be pushing it a bit 😜, 30% off is probably very doable. On Chrono 24 they seem to hover around $7k ~ $8k...that's about 20% off before any negotiating.

Anyway, just doing my homework. Haven't decided as I'm not quite sure how that would look as a casual daily, thinking about dressing it down with a tan Shell Cordovan strap perhaps. I think it will look awesome. 🙂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> 50% off retail might be pushing it a bit 😜, 30% off is probably very doable. On Chrono 24 they seem to hover around $7k ~ $8k...that's about 20% off before any negotiating.
> 
> Anyway, just doing my homework. Haven't decided as I'm not quite sure how that would look as a casual daily, thinking about dressing it down with a tan Shell Cordovan strap perhaps. I think it will look awesome. 🙂


I have been offered a Steel and Gold Grande Seconde at 40% off from the AD. I insisted on 50%, but they would not budge, so I passed and left. 😊 👍😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Have i told you that i have apnea?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Have i told you that i have apnea?
> View attachment 16004715


My God, is it contagious?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Stuck at home with the A/C blasting, so I teed this up. OMG, she sounds sooo amazing.










Yes, I'm in love. She sings like Jenna looks.










Both have very cute noses...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Have i told you that i have apnea?
> View attachment 16004715


You must really like free diving.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Stuck at home with the A/C blasting, so I teed this up. OMG, she sounds sooo amazing.
> 
> View attachment 16004869
> 
> ...


Linda always gets a like from me.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

From the hills to the sea, today! Hanging out with my nephew whose in town for a couple of weeks!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> You must really like free diving.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


i only do two feet diving


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> My God, is it contagious?


there's just a few confirmed cases that i have seen.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Suns with scorching start


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady with her 1st ed Silver Snoopy.








My lady and my dog.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bucks come back


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Stumbled across this on YouTube. Daisy Duke in her prime!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Suns in danger of being eclipsed


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bucks buckling down to work or gonna buckle down? Three minutes to go.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Bucks buckling down to work or gonna buckle down? Three minutes to go.


Bucks by 6 with 1:45 to go!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Some sightseeing anyone?


Sappie66 said:


> My lady with her 1st ed Silver Snoopy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful there brother, by posting these you risk making us all jelly 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bucks by 6 with 1:45 to go!


now just 3. A minute to go.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

One point game. Less than a minute.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow. Booker hesitated.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sun about to set


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bucks in 6 

After game 2, I was saying Suns in 6


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady with her 1st ed Silver Snoopy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quality everywhere...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> *Stumbled *across this on YouTube. Daisy Duke in her prime!


She caused a lot of that, and tripping, falling, mumbling, and walking into things...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady and my her dog.


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, what do you have planned for me tonight?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hopeful News on Delta

Liked the point about people conflating/confusing "transmissibility" and "severity."


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Cheers from Cancun for the baby moon!

Little Leo is enjoying mom's enjoyment of vacation , 

Sorry I've not been as active in the last few months. But I'm always just one @ or mention away









Karen says we should go to a resort together for our meet up one day soon. Not a bad idea!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bucks in 6
> 
> After game 2, I was saying Suns in 6


Feer the deer

I might have to agree with your feerless forecast.

my dear suns are deer between the headlights.

but what's great to know is that at the end the day, the sun will always rise on the morrow.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 16006106
> 
> ...


Yes it is, mahjong ? Sunday ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Movie night. Kids finishing Falcon and Winter Soldier.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not much news here but jicymi...

Want to Buy a Luxury Watch? Read These 7 Pro Tips First


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> "Over" her? Farrah _on top of_ Catherine FTW


I'd rather see Catherine on top...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd rather see Catherine on top...


See? That's the verb you're going with? 😉


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not much news here but jicymi...
> 
> Want to Buy a Luxury Watch? Read These 7 Pro Tips First


So we're bundling Omega in with AP PP VC Rolex now huh?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

delco714 said:


> So we're bundling Omega in with AP PP VC Rolex now huh?


It's the only brand on the list that you can still purchase 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's the only brand on the list that you can still purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's for damn sure


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not much news here but jicymi...
> 
> Want to Buy a Luxury Watch? Read These 7 Pro Tips First


Couldn't read the whole article but do they suggest cookies or donuts when visiting a Rolex AD; hopefully, anything but butt softener.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> See? That's the verb you're going with? ?


Well, if you're on the bottom, "see" seems accurate and appropriate.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> It's the only brand on the list that you can still purchase* below MSRP*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


FIFY ?


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

delco714 said:


> So we're bundling Omega in with AP PP VC Rolex now huh?


 Rolex doesn't belong with AP PP or VC either to be honest, not even close.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

FL410 said:


> Rolex doesn't belong with AP PP or VC either to be honest, not even close.


See. You're right, but then you're not right. Depends on the context and who's involved!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

delco714 said:


> See. You're right, but then you're not right. Depends on the context and who's involved!


Yup. It's just personal preference. No way any one premium brand can prove they offer a "better" product. Flex, hype, stunt, collect, hoard, whatev. Independently I can make a decision what watch I like more. Just too many variables to decide which one is better.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Still one of my favourite videos from Australia:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BT, this is for you.

A Woman's Intimate Record of Wyoming in the Early Twentieth Century

She mentions you a couple of times...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BT, this is for you.
> 
> A Woman's Intimate Record of Wyoming in the Early Twentieth Century
> 
> She mentions you a couple of times...


Wow! What a collection! What a treasure! Now is such a good time to appreciate those salt of the earth folks!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Nah, I'll take Farrah Fawcett over her any day
> View attachment 16006529


She was my fave for many years!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Nah, I'll take Farrah Fawcett over her any day
> View attachment 16006529


I'm a Jaclyn Smith kind of guy myself&#8230;










She's also held up pretty well&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, if you're on the bottom, "see" seems accurate and appropriate.


Absolutely nothing in my imagination of this event is *accurate*, or *appropriate*&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm think that much of her appeal came from her gorgeous head of hair.
> 
> Not that that's a bad thing...


Head is not bad


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Absolutely nothing in my imagination of this event is *accurate*, or *appropriate*&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


My eyes! My eyes!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Also holding up well.
> 
> View attachment 16007919
> 
> ...


Gf.

More.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Holding up well as well


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Also holding up well. Not bad for a 7 year old beater.










Of course when you look closely enough...



















Even the sapphire crystal is scratched somehow. 😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Also holding up well. Not bad for a 7 year old beater.
> 
> Of course when you look closely enough...
> 
> ...


Looks good. It's not a true "beater" until the crystal gets scratched.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yesterday's lunch: I had a Wagyu Bulgogi Burger and my lady had a duck confit salad. Was really good.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Colour is one of major design criteria and points of difference for that watch, so yeah.
> 
> *Purple*
> Orange
> ...











Color is always an emotive subject on watches ....


We have recently been commissioned to do a purple watch. This is not the most obvious choice given the mainstream colors available in the watch industry. When you look for a watch, what are the colors you look for? And, more importantly, what colors do you think should never be on a watch?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoyed a trip to Laguna beach for an early dinner with my aunt yesterday afternoon! Sadly, no watch content in photos&#8230; I was wearing my GMT, though!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

@Pongster , I see a black Apnea offered for sale. Is the black variety considered more deadly than the white? To me it looks more contagious.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Weekend photo wrap-up...

Flieger Friday's










Evening sunset










Saturday morning bike ride with the new Cali dial



















Changed out to the SM300










Apple Store at Tower Theater in DTLA - the restoration work that Apple performed here is super impressive, original chandelier and all



















Dinner at Sea Butter























































Zero for Sunday










Chicken sandwich for brunch










Small town, USA (Ojai, CA)










Apollo being the best boy at the park


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And just for @BigSeikoFan










I know... I suck! ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Color is always an emotive subject on watches ....
> 
> 
> We have recently been commissioned to do a purple watch. This is not the most obvious choice given the mainstream colors available in the watch industry. When you look for a watch, what are the colors you look for? And, more importantly, what colors do you think should never be on a watch?
> ...


Is this being commissioned by you?

Needs orange...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Is this being commissioned by you?
> 
> Needs orange...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Of course it is, who else? 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Birthday trinket arrived!

aka "Incoming!" lol


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> And just for @BigSeikoFan
> 
> I know... I suck! ?


I think you're way too hard on yourself...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yesterday's lunch: I had a Wagyu Bulgogi Burger and my lady had a duck confit salad. Was really good.


What did you get her new dog?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think you're way too hard on yourself...


Gf.

But yeah, you suck.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I love the polishing on the edge of the case...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I love this too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I love this too.
> 
> View attachment 16009096


Gf.

And then, there's always this.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think you're way too hard on yourself...


Today I stopped by Timeless to make a modest acquisition which I'll post tomorrow. Since Timeless is a VC AD, I asked my guy about possible acquisition of a VCO blue dial and black dial. He said that if I were patient he should be able to strap a VCO black on my wrist eventually but not a VCO blue that he said is restricted to only VC boutiques, and he had to contact a number of clients who had placed deposits that the VC blue could not be obtained by Timeless due to the boutiques only restriction. Of course this is exactly what your AD told you.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Today I stopped by Timeless to make a modest acquisition which I'll post tomorrow. Since Timeless is a VC AD, I asked my guy about possible acquisition of a VCO blue dial and black dial. He said that if I were patient he should be able to strap a VCO black on my wrist eventually but not a VCO blue that he said is restricted to only VC boutiques, and he had to contact a number of clients who had placed deposits that the VC blue could not be obtained by Timeless due to the boutiques only restriction. Of course this is exactly what your AD told you.


I sadly started hearing rumors of this change since last fall. I guess they are following the AP/Patek route but at least with VC, you can put in a deposit (I believe 30%?) and be put on a legitimate waiting list with zero purchase history, for the time being.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> @Pongster , I see a black Apnea offered for sale. Is the black variety considered more deadly than the white? To me it looks more contagious.


I preferred the white as i like to have white dreams.

as a standalone watch, i believe more prefer the black. I didnt have a white modern seamaster, so ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I preferred the white as i like to have white dreams.
> 
> as a standalone watch, i believe more prefer the black. I didnt have a white modern seamaster, so ...
> 
> View attachment 16009344


So exactly what does an Omega Apnea do besides tell time and chrono function? And what are those funny looking seven circles on the dial between 9:00 and 3:00?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> So exactly what does an Omega Apnea do besides tell time and chrono function? And what are those funny looking seven circles on the dial between 9:00 and 3:00?


That's the chrono timer. One minute for each circle to change color. I think it is seven because seven minutes is the usual max for free dive?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

He must have gotten the call!


http://imgur.com/ufgFH


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> So exactly what does an Omega Apnea do besides tell time and chrono function? And what are those funny looking seven circles on the dial between 9:00 and 3:00?


I believe it is a regatta timer. Pong?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> I believe it is a regatta timer. Pong?


Gf. Never read ahead.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I believe it is a regatta timer. Pong?


Similar. But it's more for the free dive. One minute per circle. So 7 minutes. Can even do 14 minutes and so on.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> That's the chrono timer. One minute for each circle to change color. I think it is seven because seven minutes is the usual max for free dive?


Thanks for the clarification. Wasn't even sure it was ok to get that watch wet. During the brief timespan I owned my Speedy I was afraid to even wash my hands with the Speedy on my wrist.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Similar. But it's more for the free dive. One minute per circle. So 7 minutes. Can even do 14 minutes and so on.


Found an article as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Wasn't even sure it was ok to get that watch wet. During the brief timespan I owned my Speedy I was afraid to even wash my hands with the Speedy on my wrist.


It's a *sea*master after all


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What did you get her new dog?


Haha. I know&#8230;


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I love the polishing on the edge of the case...
> 
> View attachment 16009095


That yours? Love the Santos!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> It's a *sea*master after all


Today I was at Timeless in Plano TX to buy a watch I'll show tomorrow but looked at several other brands while I was there. In the Omega section I looked at the new Seamaster 300 and compared it to the discontinued SM300 that was slightly thicker than the newer SM300.









This is the newSM300 on strap.

















The newer model is on top and the discontinued but new model on a SS bracelet is on bottom. I didn't have time to line up properly but noted the discontinued model was slightly thicker, I think in the bezel.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Today I was at Timeless in Plano TX to buy a watch I'll show tomorrow but looked at several other brands while I was there. In the Omega section I looked at the new Seamaster 300 and compared it to the discontinued SM300 that was slightly thicker than the newer SM300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks thicker but the angles are off. Could be that too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> That yours? Love the Santos!


Yup, mine. Doesn't get as much wrist time as it deserves...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got nuthin' today but there's this...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More from the "Welcome to New York" Department:

Guy in a restroom was screaming at his reflection in the mirror. Dunno what the guy did to piss him off...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More from the "Welcome to New York" Department:
> 
> Guy in a restroom was screaming at his reflection in the mirror. Dunno what the guy did to piss him off...


did the reflection scream back?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Lazy day










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Yesterday morning my wife and I were having brunch at a nearby hotel. After a while I said these meats and liver paste tasted a bit strange. She smiled and said it was a vegetarian buffet. 

The garbage some people eat to wear the green badge of courage.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got nuthin' today but there's this...
> 
> View attachment 16009914


I hear she gets this alot.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Retired life. Waiting while the car gets inspected.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More from the "Welcome to New York" Department:
> 
> Guy in a restroom was screaming at his reflection in the mirror. Dunno what the guy did to *piss *him off...


I see what you did&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> It looks thicker but the angles are off. Could be that too.


I think some reviewer had compared and contrasted the new vs. discontinued Seamaster 300 and noted the difference is primarily in the bezel. The newer version has an aluminum bezel insert whereas the older has a ceramic (liquid metal) insert. Whenever I attempt to line up two watches for comparison, I always encounter the parallax error, I think is the problem.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More from the "Welcome to New York" Department:
> 
> Guy in a restroom was screaming at his reflection in the mirror. Dunno what the guy did to piss him off...


Too many unhinged people these days.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just realised that this thread has been missing something.

The first post…


“Owners of rolex,

What is your general opinion on omega watches and their owners?

I think it is safe to assume that the majority of people in this forum are watch connoisseurs with knowledge regarding brands that extend past rolex’s. And I also don't think that I am the only one whose eyes naturally tend to focus in on people's wrists in order to see what kind of watch they are wearing when I am out in a public settings. 

So for those of you who are rolex owners I wanted to know what are your opinions/ first impressions on omega watches and the people who own them. It would be even better if you gave your opinion on certain models : Seamasters, Speedmasters, Planet Oceans etc.


cheers”

Begin… (Again)…


SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> I just realised that this thread has been missing something.
> 
> The first post&#8230;
> 
> ...











This is my one and only Omega - a Railmaster but every time I post it on OoO I feel the need for a flee dip&#8230;


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

My latest acquisition yesterday from Timeless is a Seiko SLA049, the Naomi Uemura 80th Anniversary Limited Edition. Unlike the SLA051, mine is limited to 1200 pieces, although the slate blue dial and navy blue bezel is somewhat a departure from my generally preferred black dial/bezel.

It comes with an unusually nice SS bracelet (for Seiko), which I've not yet sized, and a blue silicone strap. However I currently have it on my tried and trusty 20/18 Uncle Seiko GL831.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> My latest acquisition yesterday from Timeless is a Seiko SLA049, the Naomi Uemura 80th Anniversary Limited Edition. Unlike the SLA051, mine is limited to 1200 pieces, although the slate blue dial and navy blue bezel is somewhat a departure from my generally preferred black dial/bezel.
> 
> It comes with an unusually nice SS bracelet (for Seiko), which I've not yet sized, and a blue silicone strap. However I currently have it on my tried and trusty 20/18 Uncle Seiko GL831.


I checked that exact model out when I was at the Seiko boutique right opposite my GP AD the day I bought the Laureato, excellent Seiko and wears very nicely on wrist.

Excellent choice ??????


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I checked that exact model out when I was at the Seiko boutique right opposite my GP AD the day I bought the Laureato, excellent Seiko and wears very nicely on wrist.
> 
> Excellent choice


Thanks and hoping you're enjoying your new Laureto. Only difference between us and small children is the price of our toys!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Thanks and hoping you're enjoying your new Laureto. Only difference between us and small children is the price of our toys!


Thanks and oh I do, it's a very nicely made watch. Accuracy is not as good as my Rolexes nor my in-house movement Tudor, but it manages to balance itself out pretty well on the winder, so it nets about +1spd. It definitely has a bigger delta in positional variance...

But it's so darn pretty ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Made a deal on the unpopular Breitling. Should be here in a few days.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a deal on the unpopular Breitling. Should be here in a few days.


Please make sure to take a photo of the Breitling travel case when you unveil the watch? 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Please make sure to take a photo of the Breitling travel case when you unveil the watch?


Ummm&#8230; sure.

Ah, the only way you want to see the watch is if it's inside a closed case! Gotcha!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Ummm&#8230; sure.
> 
> Ah, the only way you want to see the watch is if it's inside a closed case! Gotcha!


I've owned a couple of Breitling's in the past. Nothing wrong with the brand IMHO. Besides we're only allowed to disparage Omega's on OoO.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Ummm&#8230; sure.
> 
> Ah, the only way you want to see the watch is if it's inside a closed case! Gotcha!


Nope, just the opportunity to say "nice box"! ??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yesterday morning my wife and I were having brunch at a nearby hotel. After a while I said these meats and liver paste tasted a bit strange. She smiled and said it was a vegetarian buffet.
> 
> The garbage some people eat to wear the green badge of courage.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Veef


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I just realised that this thread has been missing something.
> 
> The first post&#8230;
> 
> ...


Just first impressions?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More from the "Welcome to New York" Department:
> 
> Guy in a restroom was screaming at his reflection in the mirror. Dunno what the guy did to piss him off...


Just a wild guess...was he pissing at the mirror when that happened?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a deal on the unpopular Breitling. Should be here in a few days.


Godfrey! (I don't use "GF" because that means "girlfriend")

Well, the seller cheaped-out on the shipping. Looks like it will take a week!

That's okay. It's not like I don't have a watch in the meantime.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey! (I don't use "GF" because that means "girlfriend")
> 
> Well, the seller cheaped-out on the shipping. Looks like it will take a week!
> 
> That's okay. It's not like I don't have a watch in the meantime.


Less time in transit = less chance of damage and/or theft. Anything over $3000 best sent overnight; otherwise 2-3 days max. Anything that goes awry is on the seller. Let us know when your latest and greatest arrives.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Less time in transit = less chance of damage and/or theft. Anything over $3000 best sent overnight; otherwise 2-3 days max. Anything that goes awry is on the seller. Let us know when your latest and greatest arrives.


Yeah. I know.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey! (I don't use "GF" because that means "girlfriend")
> 
> Well, the seller cheaped-out on the shipping. Looks like it will take a week!


With my luck, it's a blue Vacheron 4500V! ??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Just a wild guess...was he pissing at the mirror when that happened?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Did someone say OoOmega?

Still waiting on my 44.25mm Racing&#8230; but happy wearing this!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Today I was at Timeless in Plano TX to buy a watch I'll show tomorrow but looked at several other brands while I was there. In the Omega section I looked at the new Seamaster 300 and compared it to the discontinued SM300 that was slightly thicker than the newer SM300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison pics on the thickness , mate . The new SMP looks good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics on the thickness , mate . The new SMP looks good.


Thanks. The SM300 felt good on the wrist as well.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> My latest acquisition yesterday from Timeless is a Seiko SLA049, the Naomi Uemura 80th Anniversary Limited Edition. Unlike the SLA051, mine is limited to 1200 pieces, although the slate blue dial and navy blue bezel is somewhat a departure from my generally preferred black dial/bezel.
> 
> It comes with an unusually nice SS bracelet (for Seiko), which I've not yet sized, and a blue silicone strap. However I currently have it on my tried and trusty 20/18 Uncle Seiko GL831.


Congrats mate. That looks cool.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a deal on the unpopular Breitling. Should be here in a few days.


My request is the close up pics on the dial in sunlight


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> My request is the close up pics on the dial in sunlight


Make sure you view such pictures with sunglasses with maximum UV protection.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a deal on the unpopular Breitling. Should be here in a few days.


I definitely don't hate that! I particularly like the face and bezel.

I'm not sure if the bracelet is my style, though; and for some reason the crown and pushers look odd to me. Definitely looking forward to seeing some shots in the metal!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Did someone say OoOmega?
> 
> Still waiting on my 44.25mm Racing&#8230; but happy wearing this!


Puny watch!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Puny watch!


One reason I'm going from 40mm (which wears more like 39mm) to the 44.25mm, which also wears smaller than it's dimensions would indicate!

That being said, I definitely don't think this 40mm Racing is "too small"!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a deal on the unpopular Breitling. Should be here in a few days.


It will look good on your lady.

Then again, she can make any watch look good...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I've owned a couple of Breitling's in the past. Nothing wrong with the brand IMHO. Besides we're only allowed to disparage Omega's on OoO.


As this thread sits within the Rolex/ Tudor forum, I thought we were allowed to disparage *every* other brand, * and their owners,* with total impunity...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, just the opportunity to say *"nice box"*!


Cheeky bugger.

Hehehehe...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Only one full day left until it's final baby countdown


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Only one full day left until it's final baby countdown
> View attachment 16011249


Gotta admire a man with a drink like that.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Veef


Seriously?

I don't get it.

If you want to be vegan, vegetarian, omnivore, carnivore, whatever, that's your personal choice and, as long as it's legal, you shouldn't be trying to hide it.

Making it look like meat, and even taste like meat, smacks of a lack of genuine commitment, self deception and delusion.

What's next? Is the meat industry gonna fight back and start trying to sell us beefetables (beef that looks and tastes like vegetables), and chickcoli...

//End Rant.

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Just first impressions?


It's good to remember where we started and recognise how far we have progressed...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> With my luck, it's a blue Vacheron 4500V!


That's a shipping error I reckon Sappie might learn to live with...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Only one full day left until it's final baby countdown
> View attachment 16011249


Exciting times for you and Karen.

Your lives will soon change forever.

My first thought on the second picture was undercover five oh on a stakeout...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Exciting times for you and Karen.
> 
> Your lives will soon change forever.
> 
> ...


Miami vice or Hawaii 5-0? Hahaha


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%. Beyond meat shenanigans is out of control. And it's junk food!!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta admire a man with a drink like that.


Painkiller! Never as good as the original on jost van **** bvi but still damn tasty. I Make some awesome ones myself at home with fresh nutmeg.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> As this thread sits within the Rolex/ Tudor forum, I thought we were allowed to disparage *every* other brand, * and their owners,* with total impunity...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Nope we can only disparage Omega watches but are not allowed to disparage any member. We have rules here you know. Only allowed to disparage a Moderator, especially our Big Toe. Bro B5 feel free to tell @CMSgt Bo everything he's doing wrong, and the truth will set you free.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> Only one full day left until it's final baby countdown
> View attachment 16011249


Bro Delco you'll need several of those tall drinks to get through this. Levity aside we all hope all goes well!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Bro Delco you'll need several of those tall drinks to get through this. Levity aside we all hope all goes well!


Oh I'm feeling it today. I have a 24oz thermos.. and it was filled after lunch and this came after haha. Nice place! Excellence Riviera Cancun. Next time (I didn't know it existed) will be the majestic here. I have been to all 3 resorts in punta cana DR and they are superior to even this wonderful place


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a deal on the unpopular Breitling. Should be here in a few days.


Got the cool jacket too? 😎


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> My latest acquisition yesterday from Timeless is a Seiko SLA049, the Naomi Uemura 80th Anniversary Limited Edition. Unlike the SLA051, mine is limited to 1200 pieces, although the slate blue dial and navy blue bezel is somewhat a departure from my generally preferred black dial/bezel.
> 
> It comes with an unusually nice SS bracelet (for Seiko), which I've not yet sized, and a blue silicone strap. However I currently have it on my tried and trusty 20/18 Uncle Seiko GL831.


Outstanding choice, congrats 59!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Did someone say OoOmega?
> 
> Still waiting on my 44.25mm Racing&#8230; but happy wearing this!


Let's see if we can make you into an IWC fan tomorrow... ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

52 years ago, man walked on the Moon wearing a Speedmaster just like mine.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> It's good to remember where we started and recognise how far we have progressed...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


You consider this progress, bro?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Miami vice or Hawaii 5-0? Hahaha


With that shirt?
Definitely Hawaii.

Put a bit more effort into your moustache, jump in the nearest Ferrari, and you are Magnum PI.

Make Leo proud when he's old enough to see the photos...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Nope we can only disparage Omega watches but are not allowed to disparage any member. We have rules here you know. Only allowed to disparage a Moderator, especially our Big Toe. Bro B5 feel free to *tell @CMSgt Bo everything he's doing wrong,* and the truth will set you free.


Where do I begin?

Let me find that list...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


I would *NOT* eat that.

Give me a real carrot for chrissakes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> 52 years ago, man walked on the Moon wearing a Speedmaster just like mine.


Seems Bezos went to space wearing one as well.

What watch was Branson wearing?

Who's next? PF? Abe?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> 52 years ago, man walked on the Moon wearing a Speedmaster just like mine.


Did he really though?

Discuss.

[Troll seed planted, runs away and hides in the relative safety of the Public Forum]...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> You consider this progress, bro?


Yep. 
We now discuss VC and AP on a semi-regular basis.

You already kicked it off, so I see more Patek's in our future.

Then we can kick out the Tag Heuer wearing riff-raff and focus on topics of real importance.

Like deciding who is permitted to buy them from AD's...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Where do I begin?
> 
> Let me find that list...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Godfrey:

1. He doesn't grace our presence enough with his rapier sharp wit...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Did he really though?
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> ...


Godfrey:

I'm back.

Public Forum was *scary*...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> We now discuss VC and AP on a semi-regular basis.
> 
> You already kicked it off, so I see more Patek's in our future.
> ...


Oh [email protected], that's me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Oh [email protected], that's me...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I like TAG watches


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> I like TAG watches
> View attachment 16011494


@5959HH said I'm not allowed to disparage you or your watches, so...

Awesome Carrera @Pongster, wear that Monaco with the nice strap in good health...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I like TAG watches
> View attachment 16011494


Me too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Me too
> 
> View attachment 16011497
> 
> View attachment 16011498


what say you bro black?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Me too
> 
> View attachment 16011497
> 
> View attachment 16011498


I tried one if those Autavia's on in the boutique a while ago. Pictures don't do that dial justice. It works the light beautifully.

Nice strap on the Monaco...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seen in the Tag Heuer fake busters thread.

Would you buy a house fron Golan Flamm?

I love contextual advertising...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I tried one if those Autavia's on in the boutique a while ago. Pictures don't do that dial justice. It works the light beautifully.
> 
> Nice strap on the Monaco...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Thanks fellas, the dial in the sun looks the business on the autavia. It's a tidy piece.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> I'm back.
> 
> ...


Like a McDonald's playland ball pit sometimes. 😬


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh crap.

Just finished the first episode Lucifer.

Guess I'll be up for a while.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh crap.
> 
> Just finished the first episode Lucifer.
> 
> Guess I'll be up for a while.


Waiting for season 6.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh crap.
> 
> Just finished the first episode Lucifer.
> 
> Guess I'll be up for a while.





mui.richard said:


> Waiting for season 6.


Recently finished Season 5!!

Turned my attention to the newest (and last) season of Bosch.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> My latest acquisition yesterday from Timeless is a Seiko SLA049, the Naomi Uemura 80th Anniversary Limited Edition. Unlike the SLA051, mine is limited to 1200 pieces, although the slate blue dial and navy blue bezel is somewhat a departure from my generally preferred black dial/bezel.
> 
> It comes with an unusually nice SS bracelet (for Seiko), which I've not yet sized, and a blue silicone strap. However I currently have it on my tried and trusty 20/18 Uncle Seiko GL831.


Congrats James - pick of the Seiko bunch at the moment - I really like the case polishing and rock solid trusty 8L35 - She's a beauty


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Black5 said:


> I just realised that this thread has been missing something.
> 
> The first post&#8230;
> 
> ...


OK - currently not a Rolex owner - sold mine - but have a green OP on order 

If a picture paints a thousand words (so uploaded a few)

I'm not sure what ownership of Omegas says about their owners
I'm really enjoying mine
I think adventurous in design & colours
may be a mid-life crisis thing

The Ploprof 1200 is my favourite watch ever owned. Don't know why really - size, heft, unique design, history, pedigree, quality, scarcity. Brutalist design - pure form following function - it is sculpture as much as a time keeper.
I have only seen 1 person wearing a 600 in all my decades of WISdom - and never seen a 1200 bar mine. Just love it.

The Orange Planet Ocean is a beautifully made watch - everything about it feels top quality - flawlessly executed ceramic dial, ceramic bezel, lumed bezel incredible, white gold hands etc - it 'feels' on my wrist similar to my old DSSD - slightly top heavy - very thick. Good adjustable bracelet. The chrono works under water to 600m, a remarkable engineering feature. The action of the buttons on the column wheel chrono feels superb. This is both a jewel and a tool.

The Seamaster diver 300 is a bargain. Everything about it feels right and classy and at an unbelievable price - with discount $4500? Fit, finish, polishing, brushing etc is outstanding, It could be the only watch anyone ever needs (if so I'd go blue dial). Some complain about the HEV - it is of course now iconic - to be honest I don't even notice it -

All 3 movements 8500, 9900, 8800 are COSC - the planet ocean & Seamaster diver are METAS, all work exceptionally well and run average daily:
Ploprof 8500: *-2* PO chrono 9900 *+2 * Seamaster diver 8800 *-/+0, *

I owned a new model 3861 Speedy for 2 weeks. Mine when fully wound and chrono activated stopped working. When chrono reset, the watch kicked into life. There is a known issue showing up on a few 3861's and Omega have recommended changing 2 bushings. It's a bummer. A wonderful watch and the new dial/bezel/bracelet iteration the best yet. I will get another next year when Im sure production has swapped out the problem bushing.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh crap.
> 
> Just finished the first episode Lucifer.
> 
> Guess I'll be up for a while.


The next season's are repetitive of the first season so I reckon you don't need to stay up for long. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Waiting for season 6.


Watched till S3, sadly lost interest. They could have made it better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just finished watching the entire _Lewis_ series. (spinoff of the _Inspector Morse _series) Nothing beats a BBC murder mystery!

_Inspector Morse_ teed up next but have to finish _Doctor Who_ with Jenna first. Just saw this episode.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Only one full day left until it's final baby countdown


You are gonna need more booze


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

A long way from the streets of NY










And a farm from the 1700s










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm smaller than dimensions would indicate! I definitely don't think THIS is "too small"!


Pics? 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Seems Bezos went to space wearing one as well.
> 
> What watch was Branson wearing?
> 
> Who's next? PF? Abe?


There is only one space qualified watch!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

bunnswatch said:


> On another note - why can't those want to pay MSRP do what's good for them and those who want to pay a premium do what's good for them? Why do people need to be called dishonest and/or hypocrites? Just using your post as an example... not asking only you.


[bunns- I moved this over here when the 'justify' thread got closed because I think your question is worth answering]

Because its should just be about money and instead they make it about morality.

If while we say "yes, I'll pay the premium because I can afford it" and they say "no, I can't pay the premium because I don't have the money", that would be the end of it. Respect to both parties.

But, no, they can't leave it at that. They have to get up on a soapbox and make this whole speech about "I would never pay more than MSRP" and "fools and their money" and "I'm not an elitist" and all the other boilerplate Rolex stereotype narratives we've heard for decades.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> I'm back.
> 
> ...


Public forum is scary...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Simon said:


> OK - currently not a Rolex owner - sold mine - but have a green OP on order
> 
> If a picture paints a thousand words (so uploaded a few)
> 
> ...


You have an excellent Omega collection good sir!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> Watched till S3, sadly lost interest. They could have made it better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps, I find it entertaining nonetheless. ☺


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Public forum is scary...


Scary good? 🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Scary good? 🤣


Definitely BAD scary!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps, I find it entertaining nonetheless. ☺


If you don't, might I suggest _Doctor Who_ with Jenna?


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

sportura said:


> [bunns- I moved this over here when the 'justify' thread got closed because I think your question is worth answering]


Why did it close? I didn't really see anything crazy being said... I was about to respond to @mui.richard and it closed



sportura said:


> Because its should just be about money and instead they make it about morality.
> 
> If while we say "yes, I'll pay the premium because I can afford it" and they say "no, I can't pay the premium because I don't have the money", that would be the end of it. Respect to both parties.


I agree. Both sides can get get snarky or at least be received as snarky on a message board.

You got the Daytona at 17k... well documented (by you ?) - now would you pay the 35k-40k or whatever it is now if you did not have it already in your collection?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Pics?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Dang, with the quote edit


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Air quality in NYC officially declared as "bad." A smoky haze over the entire city due to the smoke from Oregon's wildfire! For our non-US bros, that's 2500 miles away...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sporty, this is for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is for the rest of you guys, except BT.










I think I have a type...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay Sporty and Bunns, just don’t get this thread locked.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh crap.
> 
> Just finished the first episode Lucifer.
> 
> Guess I'll be up for a while.


As in the very first?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Recently finished Season 5!!
> 
> Turned my attention to the newest (and last) season of Bosch.


liked Lucifer up to the second or third season i think. Now watching Good Doctor. With the boss.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> As in the very first?


Yep


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bunnswatch said:


> Why did it close? I didn't really see anything crazy being said... I was about to respond to @mui.richard and it closed
> 
> I agree. Both sides can get get snarky or at least be received as snarky on a message board.
> 
> You got the Daytona at 17k... well documented (by you ?) - now would you pay the 35k-40k or whatever it is now if you did not have it already in your collection?


Good question. Awaiting the answer.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yep


Enjoy


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> You have an excellent Omega collection good sir!


He does have a nice Omega collection. Plus Simon is a great guy. A really great guy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> He does have a nice Omega collection. Plus Simon is a great guy. A really great guy.


Is that your Opinion on all Omegas and their Owners?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that your Opinion on all Omegas and their Owners?


Maybe it needs a new thread?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> Public forum is scary...


Especially these days. It seems to have gotten worse lately. Lots of inexperienced "collectors" still learning and topics being repeated in new threads almost weekly.

The inexperience is to be expected to a degree, but I often sense there's no quest for better knowledge from a good many of those folks and _that_ lowers the experience for all. Jmho.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bunnswatch said:


> Why did it close? I didn't really see anything crazy being said... I was about to respond to @mui.richard and it closed
> 
> I agree. Both sides can get get snarky or at least be received as snarky on a message board.
> 
> You got the Daytona at 17k... well documented (by you ?) - now would you pay the 35k-40k or whatever it is now if you did not have it already in your collection?


Whatever happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas.
And whatever happens in the public forum...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bunnswatch said:


> Why did it close? I didn't really see anything crazy being said... I was about to respond to @mui.richard and it closed
> 
> I agree. Both sides can get get snarky or at least be received as snarky on a message board.
> 
> You got the Daytona at 17k... well documented (by you ) - now would you pay the 35k-40k or whatever it is now if you did not have it already in your collection?


I too typed out a detailed response but when I hit the reply button, I found to my chagrin the thread had already been locked. Basically I think the OP was confused and conflicted before he posed his question but probably more so after reading multiple answers from multiple points of view. Mine was my age would no doubt be a factor in my not proceeding with the reacquisition of another BLNR but would also ask the question why I sold it in the first place.

In any case if I were in the OP's situation, I don't think I would open a thread asking random strangers what I should do but simply proceed or not on my own. Interesting how we all are the blind leading the blind, each feeling a different part of the elephant.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

There's always a silver lining they say


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I too typed out a detailed response but when I hit the reply button, I found to my chagrin the thread had already been locked. Basically I think the OP was confused and conflicted before he posed his question but probably more so after reading multiple answers from multiple points of view. Mine was my age would no doubt be a factor in my not proceeding with the reacquisition of another BLNR but would also ask the question why I sold it in the first place.
> 
> In any case the if I were in the OP's situation, I don't think I would open a thread asking random strangers what I should do but simply proceed or not on my own. Interesting how we all are the blind leading the blind, each feeling a different part of the elephant.


Chagrin

my Succession professor's favorite word


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Air quality in NYC officially declared as "bad." A smoky haze over the entire city due to the smoke from Oregon's wildfire! For our non-US bros, that's 2500 miles away...


Air quality bad in Dallas too. Perils of living in the big city. Better to live out in the sticks like BT.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> [bunns- I moved this over here when the 'justify' thread got closed because I think your question is worth answering]
> 
> Because its should just be about money and instead they make it about morality.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Morality not a viable point of view. All about money and motivation. And in my case advancing age.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> In any case the if I were in the OP's situation, I don't think I would open a thread asking random strangers what I should do but simply proceed or not on my own. Interesting how we all are the blind leading the blind, each feeling a different part of the elephant.


So long as I don't have to feel the back...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay Sporty and Bunns, just don't get this thread locked.


Unlikely to happen. We OoO's don't take drama and nonsense that seriously. Plus our Big Toe CM Sgt Bo is likely to take anyone to the woodshed who does.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Unlikely to happen. We OoO's don't take drama and nonsense that seriously. Plus our Big Toe CM Sgt Bo is likely to take anyone to the woodshed who does.


There's drama and nonsense?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Good question. Awaiting the answer.


Bro Pong in your instance it wouldn't be a question you'd pose to random idiots apart from OoO. You would simply add the watch to your already massive collection.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Interesting how we all are the blind leading the blind, each feeling a different part of the elephant.


.... It's an elephant???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> Especially these days. It seems to have gotten worse lately. Lots of inexperienced "collectors" still learning and topics being repeated in new threads almost weekly.
> 
> The inexperience is to be expected to a degree, but I often sense there's no quest for better knowledge from a good many of those folks and _that_ lowers the experience for all. Jmho.


Ignorance acceptable. Stupidity and arrogance not.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Bro Pong in your instance it wouldn't be a question you'd pose to random idiots apart from OoO. You would simply add the watch to your already massive collection.


Fortunately for me, the SS Daytona never appealed to me. So never had to ponder the question, bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> .... It's an elephant???


Is it the elephant in the room?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> There's drama and nonsense?


Only on OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Fortunately for me, the SS Daytona never appealed to me. So never had to ponder the question, bro.


But it was a BLNR, not a SS Daytona. Only Sporty would buy a Daytona. Even at MSRP.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

bunnswatch said:


> Why did it close? I didn't really see anything crazy being said... I was about to respond to @mui.richard and it closed


I'm not sure. Probably one of the non-Rolex owners complained, as they usually do, when they realize that they bit off more than they could chew in the Rolex forum. They don't like being told "no" and they don't like hearing that their bizarre single bullet theories are untrue.



bunnswatch said:


> You got the Daytona at 17k... well documented (by you 😝) - now would you pay the 35k-40k or whatever it is now if you did not have it already in your collection?


Yes, I would. I wouldn't like it, but I had to have the Daytona, still do, so I would do the same. The market sets the price. So the Daytona is a $37K watch now. So be it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Lunchtime. Be back again shortly.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Air quality in NYC officially declared as "bad." A smoky haze over the entire city due to the smoke from Oregon's wildfire! For our non-US bros, that's 2500 miles away...


We're taking the massive BMW cruiser and touring colleges in Vermont starting tomorrow. I want clean air!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> each feeling a different part of the elephant.


Okay, enough. That's just weird.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> But it was a BLNR, not a SS Daytona. Only Sporty would buy a Daytona. Even at MSRP.


Same thing, bro. The BLNR never appealed to me. Fortunately for me. I thought of the BLRO. But already had one in WG.

was referring to bunns question to sporty: if he didnt have a daytona, would he pay today's price to get one grey?

on a different note. I dont like grey. I like silver.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> There's always a silver lining they say
> View attachment 16012581


Do you think that their special alloy will not tarnish?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Lunchtime. Be back again shortly.


Bonapeti


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Air quality in NYC officially declared as "bad." A smoky haze over the entire city due to the smoke from Oregon's wildfire! For our non-US bros, that's 2500 miles away...


We will get smoke too, from our BC wildfires. State of Emergency declared yesterday.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sporty, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 16012542


Not her best pic.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you think that their special alloy will not tarnish?


I dont think so. Would love for this to age side by side my BBBBB.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> The inexperience is to be expected to a degree, but I often sense there's no quest for better knowledge from a good many of those folks and _that_ lowers the experience for all.


Public Kids: "You can't get a Rolex because the market is fixed! It's crooked! It's grey dealers conspiring! Rolex is awful!"

Actual Rolex Owner: "Yeah, it's just rich guys. There are 47 million millionaires and only 2,500 Daytona's. It's not a pretend shortage. It's an actual shortage. Like for real."

Public Kids: "But my professor and this kid on IG said it's hype! You braggart! You elitist!"


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pongster said:


> There's always a silver lining they say












One of my favorite movies.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

sportura said:


> Public Kids: "You can't get a Rolex because the market is fixed! It's crooked! It's grey dealers conspiring! Rolex is awful!"
> 
> Actual Rolex Owner: "Yeah, it's just rich guys. There are 47 million millionaires and only 2,500 Daytona's. It's not a pretend shortage. It's an actual shortage. Like for real."
> 
> Public Kids: "But my professor and this kid on IG said it's hype! You braggart! You elitist!"


I definitely agree with this. There is an actual shortage.

Whether I agree with any gamesmanship or bubble pricing or think its "right" or "just" doesn't really matter (because it's a fact, currently, and clearly AD and grey dealers alike aren't getting in trouble for their actions).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Somehow not seeing much difference down in souther california from the fires blazing throughout the Pacific Northwest. The heat and dryness here is bad though, and bracing for our own fire season :/

In other news, masks back on indoors in LA county&#8230;


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Ignorance acceptable. Stupidity and arrogance not.


So true. The argument can be made though, that failure to read the forum rules and / or to go back at least two or three pages or occasionally query a search...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Is it the elephant in the room?


It is now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> It is now.


I HOPE THAT'S JUST A TRUNK


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Public Kids: "You can't get a Rolex because the market is fixed! It's crooked! It's grey dealers conspiring! Rolex is awful!"
> 
> Actual Rolex Owner: "Yeah, it's just rich guys. There are 47 million millionaires and only 2,500 Daytona's. It's not a pretend shortage. It's an actual shortage. Like for real."
> 
> Public Kids: "But my professor and this kid on IG said it's hype! You braggart! You elitist!"


Wait until you get to my age. You'll then suffer fools even less than you do now.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

sportura said:


> Public Kids: "You can't get a Rolex because the market is fixed! It's crooked! It's grey dealers conspiring! Rolex is awful!"
> 
> Actual Rolex Owner: "Yeah, it's just rich guys. There are 47 million millionaires and only 2,500 Daytona's. It's not a pretend shortage. It's an actual shortage. Like for real."
> 
> Public Kids: "But my professor and this kid on IG said it's hype! You braggart! You elitist!"


Lots of truth there.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

The smoke Is even bad up in the Rockies, Colorado. I’ve been riding my usual trail circuit for about 3 hours each day (bike) and I should probably just sit around and smoke cheap cigars, instead. ‘Hotter than blazes too - so beer + cigars.

Gotta respect and give the poor smoke jumpers, hot-spotters a Lot of credit.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mav said:


> You have an excellent Omega collection good sir!


Thanks Mav - enjoying them a lot - but feel a Speedy is needed - not sure which


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> One of my favorite movies.


Mine too. Gotta love the hyperbole throughout the film.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> He does have a nice Omega collection. Plus Simon is a great guy. A really great guy.


James - you are a Gentleman
I fear if we met you might be disappointed and need to modify that generous assessment 
but bless you - made me smile


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Thanks Mav - enjoying them a lot - but feel a Speedy is needed - not sure which


Nah Simon, you don't want a Speedy; you want a Sporty's Daytona. Offer him MSRP for his.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Lots of truth there.


Truth be told, at the current market rate I wouldn't be paying for a Daytona. Plenty more to choose from.

A CHNR is more pretty anyway, and at over $10k less than a Daytona, it's a steal... if a $20k Rolex can be considered a steal. ?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Air quality bad in Dallas too. Perils of living in the big city. Better to live out in the sticks like BT.


It is 31degrees (88farenheit) here - hottest week of the year - and we are suffering - no homes have air con or even units etc I have a meeting tomorrow with with a visiting scholar. we booked it when it was cooler. So I emailed him to say perhaps we should re-arrange till later this month when its cooler
He replied: "I'm originally from Texas, with sometimes weeks of 100+ degree temp" - so we're meeting!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Nah Simon, you don't want a Speedy; you want a Sporty's Daytona. Offer him MSRP for his.


actually, I'd pay him the $17k he paid


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> James - you are a Gentleman
> I fear if we met you might be disappointed and need to modify that generous assessment
> but bless you - made me smile


Don't think I'd be disappointed at all if we were to meet face to face. In fact I'm certain.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Simon said:


> Thanks Mav - enjoying them a lot - but feel a Speedy is needed - not sure which


I'm not shopping at the mo' but do fancy this one a bit:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Don't think I'd be disappointed at all if we were to meet face to face. In fact I'm certain.


I've seen this same exactly sentence in "grownup" chatrooms on IRC back in the day.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Truth be told, at the current market rate I wouldn't be paying for a Daytona. Plenty more to choose from.
> 
> A CHNR is more pretty anyway, and at over $10k less than a Daytona, it's a steal... if a $20k Rolex can be considered a steal.


Right now I think maybe a $20,000 VCO at MSRP is probably a steal rather than a $20,000 BLNR. Both watches are appealing to me but at different price points.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Right now I think maybe a $20,000 VCO at MSRP is probably a steal rather than a $20,000 BLNR. Both watches are appealing to me but at different price points.


Hmm, I wonder. Both the CHNR and the BLNR are at about $20k, what's @sportura take on these two?

A VCO at $20k? Ain't happening I'm afraid.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> It is 31degrees (88farenheit) here - hottest week of the year - and we are suffering - no homes have air con or even units etc I have a meeting tomorrow with with a visiting scholar. we booked it when it was cooler. So I emailed him to say perhaps we should re-arrange till later this month when its cooler
> He replied: "I'm originally from Texas, with sometimes weeks of 100+ degree temp" - so we're meeting!


31C (88F) in London would be insufferable with your high humidity, especially since people at your latitude are unaccustomed to such heat. Right now in Dallas it is exactly 88F with low humidity but doesn't feel too bad since it is cooler than usual for us this time of year. Next week we anticipate triple digit heat for the first time this year. I recall one summer with >100 days of consecutive triple digit heat.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> Thanks Mav - enjoying them a lot - but feel a Speedy is needed - not sure which


As the Moonwatch and the tie-in with space never really piqued my interest (I love space, and I love watches, but something about the Moonwatch Professional just never did it for me; although I love to see a Speedy Pro on someone else's wrist in the wild), I have always been fond of Omega's racing line.

The 44.25mm Racing collection may be right up your alley! I should have mine in this weekend (silver dial, orange accents, brown leather strap) and will be sure to post many pictures! The white face is also stunning, but if I'm going to have a white-face chrono in my collection, which I will at some point or another, it will be a Daytona, haha


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm, I wonder. Both the CHNR and the BLNR are at about $20k, what's @sportura take on these two?
> 
> A VCO at $20k? Ain't happening I'm afraid.


VC Just had a price increase but was posting in general terms. Still a VCO MSRP is tot a great deal greater than $20K.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I've seen this same exactly sentence in "grownup" chatrooms on IRC back in the day.


BS - what is IRC?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> As the Moonwatch and the tie-in with space never really piqued my interest (I love space, and I love watches, but something about the Moonwatch Professional just never did it for me; although I love to see a Speedy Pro on someone else's wrist in the wild), I have always been fond of Omega's racing line.
> 
> The 44.25mm Racing collection may be right up your alley! I should have mine in this weekend (silver dial, orange accents, brown leather strap) and will be sure to post many pictures! The white face is also stunning, but if I'm going to have a white-face chrono in my collection, which I will at some point or another, it will be a Daytona, haha


I had a Speedy in 1991 but moved it on after a year. But the new 3861 really is beautiful in the metal and the stepped dial struck me. I was excited by the new movement and won over. Then it stopped working properly. When i returned it I tried on the white dial/panda Racing - it is so good looking -
- loved it but have another Panda dial watch (cheap) and in the rush of blood went with the chunky Planet Ocean.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> 31C (88F) in London would be insufferable with your high humidity, especially since people at your latitude are unaccustomed to such heat. Right now in Dallas it is exactly 88F with low humidity but doesn't feel too bad since it is cooler than usual for us this time of year. Next week we anticipate triple digit heat for the first time this year. I recall one summer with >100 days of consecutive triple digit heat.


exactly, its the high humidity and lack of air con - dripping


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> I had a Speedy in 1991 but moved it on after a year. But the new 3861 really is beautiful in the metal and the stepped dial struck me. I was excited by the new movement and won over. Then it stopped working properly. When i returned it I tried on the white dial/panda Racing - it is so good looking -
> - loved it but have another Panda dial watch (cheap) and in the rush of blood went with the chunky Planet Ocean.


I still think the silver dial is the "sleeper" of the lineup (which is why it's the one I went for), even after seeing all three dial variations in the metal. White was a close (_very close_) second, but again, me with white chronos&#8230;

The black didn't appeal to me as much.









Omega Speedmaster Racing Master Chronometer review


Bold colours and a classic form – the super cool Omega Speedmaster Racing Master Chronometer.




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm, I wonder. Both the CHNR and the BLNR are at about $20k, what's @sportura take on these two?












Both are very nice third-place finishers to the BLRO. I'm not a TT guy and the one time I tried on the CHNR it looked awful against my skin tone. The BLNR is nice but never motivated me to want to get one. Probably because of the PCL bracelet on its original incarnation. Either way, they're very nice watches that anyone would be proud to own.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> I still think the silver dial is the "sleeper" of the lineup (which is why it's the one I went for), even after seeing all three dial variations in the metal. White was a close (_very close_) second, but again, me with white chronos&#8230;
> 
> The black didn't appeal to me as much.
> 
> ...


I have never seen the silver dial - its beautiful - was it limited?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> 31C (88F) in London would be insufferable with your high humidity, especially since people at your latitude are unaccustomed to such heat. Right now in Dallas it is exactly 88F with low humidity but doesn't feel too bad since it is cooler than usual for us this time of year. Next week we anticipate triple digit heat for the first time this year. I recall one summer with >100 days of consecutive triple digit heat.


100 days over 100 = HELL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> 100 days over 100 = HELL


Plus essentially no rainfall either. Weather in N Texas is definitely cyclical but always changing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> I have never seen the silver dial - its beautiful - was it limited?


No, not to my knowledge. Apparently Omega is slowing down production of these and may be discontinuing the line. One reason I jumped when I did!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> BS - what is IRC?











Internet Relay Chat - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Chatrooms operating outside of AOL's empire, basically. I don't even know what fork was being used on the websites I was visiting.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Truth be told, at the current market rate I wouldn't be paying for a Daytona. Plenty more to choose from.
> 
> A CHNR is more pretty anyway, and at over $10k less than a Daytona, it's a steal... if a $20k Rolex can be considered a steal.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Internet Relay Chat - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gosh - a whole new world to me


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Somehow not seeing much difference down in souther california from the fires blazing throughout the Pacific Northwest. The heat and dryness here is bad though, and bracing for our own fire season :/
> 
> In other news, masks back on indoors in LA county&#8230;


So something funny happened yesterday with my wife...

She's out and about, crossing a street. An older guy is crossing from the other side.

He saids, "Still wearing a mask huh? Not vaccinated?"
Her: "I'm vaccinated."
Him: "Then why wear the mask?"
Her: "Well I'm wearing it to protect people like you from ending up on a ventilator."
Him: ?

I love my wife! ? ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> gosh - a whole new world to me


It was interesting - felt hacker-y and abstract. It had its vulnerabilities, though; one person I was chatting with said he could freeze my computer and require me to reboot, so I said, "Sure, show me that it works" - and in a blink, I couldn't do a thing and had to hard restart.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Simon said:


> Thanks Mav - enjoying them a lot - but feel a Speedy is needed - not sure which


Have you considered a vintage one? They're bulletproof.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> It was interesting - felt hacker-y and abstract. It had its vulnerabilities, though; one person I was chatting with said he could freeze my computer and require me to reboot, so I said, "Sure, show me that it works" - and in a blink, I couldn't do a thing and had to hard restart.


gosh - now that is scary - I'm such a techno incompetent - 
so, was your point that James' comment is what folk on those type/chat webs said??


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mav said:


> Have you considered a vintage one? They're bulletproof.


not until I saw yours  tempted by a birth year 1966 and even googled a few times searching









1966 Omega Speedmaster Professional Pre-Moon 105.012-65 | Vintage-Speedmaster


A beautiful example of the only known speedmaster reference to go to the moon and all original part speedmaster also.




www.vintagespeedmaster.com


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm, I wonder. Both the CHNR and the BLNR are at about $20k, what's @sportura take on these two?
> 
> A VCO at $20k? Ain't happening I'm afraid.


It's possible but patience is required.

And I know our friend, @sportura, will strongly disagree but VCO > any modern stainless steel Rolex IMHO. I shared this photo in the locked thread...










My Daytona looks pedestrian against my Overseas here. A more relevant comparison is the Overseas Chrono vs the Daytona since they're both chronos.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Simon said:


> not until I saw yours  tempted by a birth year 1966 and even googled a few times searching
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that would be special indeed.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pongster said:


> There's always a silver lining they say
> View attachment 16012581


Congrats mate on the BB silver.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> gosh - now that is scary - I'm such a techno incompetent -
> so, was your point that *James' comment is what folk on those type/chat webs said??*


Yup. Usually after a lot of, uh, small talk.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Simon said:


> I had a Speedy in 1991 but moved it on after a year. But the new 3861 really is beautiful in the metal and the stepped dial struck me. I was excited by the new movement and won over. Then it stopped working properly. When i returned it I tried on the white dial/panda Racing - it is so good looking -
> - loved it but have another Panda dial watch (cheap) and in the rush of blood went with the chunky Planet Ocean.


Si, that PO is really nice, especially that dial and bezel combo. .Till your pic, I haven't noticed the Orange bezel.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> So something funny happened yesterday with my wife...
> 
> She's out and about, crossing a street. An older guy is crossing from the other side.
> 
> ...


Such a perfect answer!

I don't always wear my mask outdoors, but I do when entering any building/store/etc. Not to protect me necessarily, but if anything, as a common courtesy. I do hope we return to masks optional, but in order to get there, we need to kick the spread of the Delta variant&#8230; and to do that, people need to comply!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Such a perfect answer!
> 
> I don't always wear my mask outdoors, but I do when entering any building/store/etc. Not to protect me necessarily, but if anything, as a common courtesy. I do hope we return to masks optional, but in order to get there, we need to kick the spread of the Delta variant&#8230; and to do that, people need to comply!


It's why I keep wearing mine, too. I got my shot over four months ago (J&J... whole 'nother tangent related to the delta variant, though) but I'll do what I can to not be a breakthrough case.

Maybe at some point we'll get rid of our stigma against wearing masks when we feel under the weather ourselves (and talking about general stuff, not covid).


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Krish47 said:


> Si, that PO is really nice, especially that dial and bezel combo. .Till your pic, I haven't noticed the Orange bezel.


Thanks Brother
I saw it when it came out on a NATO and it looked too heavy on canvas but it stayed with me
I have tried it a few times over the months and always been on the hook
I liked the original PO orange but it was VERY orange for me
This was a burnt colour and I loved the inlaid lume on bezel - the grey dial was intriguing
So unusual I was attracted but seemed bit way out for me
But when my Speedy stopped and I was offered full refund, I wanted to spend the cash with the same AD - good friends of mine - and tried this again and Boom

I am no expert and I know this is an unusual thread, somewhat ironic, discussing Omegas in a Rolex forum - I have owned a couple Rolex sports models & now a few Omegas - this Planet Ocean I think is certainly comparable in quality in every way to the Rolexes. Rolex cost more, but increase in value; Omega cost less and decrease in value. And that is important consideration as a buyer, if one flips. However - for my money, this is great value and a bargain.

what is surprising is that my missus really likes it and she never likes my watches


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> Thanks Brother
> I saw it when it came out on a NATO and it looked too heavy on canvas but it stayed with me
> I have tried it a few times over the months and always been on the hook
> I liked the original PO orange but it was VERY orange for me
> ...


It looks the cat's pajamas. Or the bee's knees. Or the ant's pants.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not shopping at the mo' but do fancy this one a bit:
> 
> View attachment 16012693


Great watch. I have the silvertone dial, and I'm happy with it.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

mav said:


> And I know our friend, @sportura, will strongly disagree but VCO > any modern stainless steel Rolex IMHO. I shared this photo in the locked thread...


While I certainly believe you and trust your judgement, it's a no-go for me.

The Rolex brand represents _both_ innovation/quality/design _and_ recognizability/prestige/status and it's that second part that I've grown accustomed to and cannot live without. I wouldn't spend $20,000 or $200 on a VC because no one knows what it is and no one gives it credit for what it costs.

If all I cared about was the admiration of dudes on the internet, fine. But I care about the admiration of everyone else, from the short order cook at the lunch truck to the french fry guy at McDonalds. I'm too used to the attention and the feeling of celebrity to give that up for a watch, IMO, that is not better than a Datejust in any way.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> OK - currently not a Rolex owner - sold mine - but have a green OP on order
> 
> If a picture paints a thousand words (so uploaded a few)
> 
> ...


I believe that may be the best answer to the original post in this thread or its predecessor...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Scary good?


In a Twitter sort of way...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that your Opinion on all Omegas and their Owners?


No. Both Omega and their owners suck big time.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> The Rolex brand represents _both_ innovation/quality/design _and_ recognizability/prestige/status and it's that second part that I've grown accustomed to and cannot live without. I wouldn't spend $20,000 or $200 on a VC because no one knows what it is and no one gives it credit for what it costs.
> 
> If all I cared about was the admiration of dudes on the internet, fine. But I care about the admiration of everyone else, from the short order cook at the lunch truck to the french fry guy at McDonalds. I'm too used to the attention and the feeling of celebrity to give that up for a watch, IMO, that is not better than a Datejust in any way.


Hey Sporty, you should put this post in your signature. It's a well-conceived, concise summary of what you've been saying for the last 5 years (or more).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> While I certainly believe you and trust your judgement, it's a no-go for me.
> 
> The Rolex brand represents _both_ innovation/quality/design _and_ recognizability/prestige/status and it's that second part that I've grown accustomed to and cannot live without. I wouldn't spend $20,000 or $200 on a VC because no one knows what it is and no one gives it credit for what it costs.
> 
> If all I cared about was the admiration of dudes on the internet, fine. But I care about the admiration of everyone else, from the short order cook at the lunch truck to the french fry guy at McDonalds. I'm too used to the attention and the feeling of celebrity to give that up for a watch, IMO, that is not better than a Datejust in any way.


Sporty I strongly advise that you visit a VC AD and view and maybe try on a VCO before rushing to judgment. Although you have stated you seek approbation from others regarding your watch selections, I strongly suspect you are no different from the rest of us in that regard and only want to please yourself with watches you buy and not others.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> Especially these days. It seems to have gotten worse lately. Lots of inexperienced "collectors" still learning and topics being repeated in new threads almost weekly.
> 
> The inexperience is to be expected to a degree, but I often sense there's no quest for better knowledge from a good many of those folks and _that_ lowers the experience for all. Jmho.


The inexperience is to be expected to a degree and we should welcome and support new members with an interest in our strange hobby.

What is concerning however are those that pretend to be ignorant, purport to be unable to undertake a basic internet search, (yet they can find, and join, this forum), are unable to take a half decent photo, (when most modern smart phones effectively do it for you), provide deliberately limited, or selective information, and have ulterior motives - usually to flog whatever junk or fake monstrosity they have inherited/found/stolen/been gifted.

I have no tolerance for them...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I too typed out a detailed response but when I hit the reply button, I found to my chagrin the thread had already been locked. Basically I think the OP was confused and conflicted before he posed his question but probably more so after reading multiple answers from multiple points of view. Mine was my age would no doubt be a factor in my not proceeding with the reacquisition of another BLNR but would also ask the question why I sold it in the first place.
> 
> In any case if I were in the OP's situation, I don't think I would open a thread asking random strangers what I should do but simply proceed or not on my own. Interesting how we all are the blind leading the blind, *each feeling a different part of the elephant.*


Ewwwww...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Ewwwww...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The blind assessment of different parts of the elephant is a metaphor.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So long as I don't have to feel the back...


#neverreadahead

Or umm, under regions...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> There's drama and nonsense?


*CERTAINLY NOT*

Now stop being dramatic and start posting nonsense...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Lunchtime. Be back again shortly.


Try and avoid pretend meat and fake vegetables...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, enough. That's just weird.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Such a perfect answer!
> 
> I don't always wear my mask outdoors, but I do when entering any building/store/etc. Not to protect me necessarily, but if anything, as a common courtesy. I do hope we return to masks optional, but in order to get there, we need to kick the spread of the Delta variant&#8230; and to do that, people need to comply!


I was vaccinated back in March and still wearing my mask when out most of the time, except exercising and eating. Admittedly I haven't been as strict as before but Mrs Mav always reminds me to put it on. Mainly to protect my not yet vaccinated son and common courtesy.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

sportura said:


> While I certainly believe you and trust your judgement, it's a no-go for me.
> 
> The Rolex brand represents _both_ innovation/quality/design _and_ recognizability/prestige/status and it's that second part that I've grown accustomed to and cannot live without. I wouldn't spend $20,000 or $200 on a VC because no one knows what it is and no one gives it credit for what it costs.
> 
> If all I cared about was the admiration of dudes on the internet, fine. But I care about the admiration of everyone else, from the short order cook at the lunch truck to the french fry guy at McDonalds. I'm too used to the attention and the feeling of celebrity to give that up for a watch, IMO, that is not better than a Datejust in any way.


Good answer, and from that perspective I don't disagree. With VC, you only get respect from follow watch guys in the know. With Rolex, you get the adoration of everyone, from the fry guy to the prom queen.

Like @Sappie66 said, you should include that in your sig. ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> We will get smoke too, from our BC wildfires. State of Emergency declared yesterday.


Not good.

Hope they can get it under control quickly and your countrypersons can stay safe...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Sporty I strongly advise that you visit a VC AD and view and maybe try on a VCO before rushing to judgment. Although you have stated you seek approbation from others regarding your watch selections, I strongly suspect you are no different from the rest of us in that regard and only want to please yourself with watches you buy and not others.


Sporty, just don't go to the new VC flagship boutique. No Overseas anywhere. Nada. Zilch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Good answer, and from that perspective I don't disagree. With VC, you only get respect from follow watch guys in the know. With Rolex, you get the adoration of everyone, from the fry guy to the prom queen.
> 
> Like @Sappie66 said, you should include that in your sig. 😂


Make sure you include the part about the prom queen.

And her court!


mav said:


> Good answer, and from that perspective I don't disagree. With VC, you only get respect from follow watch guys in the know. With Rolex, you get the adoration of everyone, from the fry guy to the prom queen.
> 
> Like @Sappie66 said, you should include that in your sig. 😂


Make sure you include the part about the prom queen.

And the rest of her court!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Make sure you include the part about the prom queen.
> 
> And her court!
> 
> ...


Gf

Weird dupe...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I HOPE THAT'S JUST A TRUNK


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

sportura said:


> While I certainly believe you and trust your judgement, it's a no-go for me.
> 
> The Rolex brand represents _both_ innovation/quality/design _and_ recognizability/prestige/status and it's that second part that I've grown accustomed to and cannot live without. I wouldn't spend $20,000 or $200 on a VC because no one knows what it is and no one gives it credit for what it costs.
> 
> If all I cared about was the admiration of dudes on the internet, fine. But I care about the admiration of everyone else, from the short order cook at the lunch truck to the french fry guy at McDonalds. I'm too used to the attention and the feeling of celebrity to give that up for a watch, IMO, that is not better than a Datejust in any way.


I agree with your point, it's nice when someone notices your Rolex and it shows others that you made it, but at the same time I have come to realise in my short time of Rolex ownership that I don't care what others think, the same way a lion doesn't concern himself with the thoughts of sheep.

if you can't handle people talking crap about you then you are not ready for success. Just one mans opinion.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Sporty I strongly advise that you visit a VC AD and view and maybe try on a VCO before rushing to judgment. Although you have stated you seek approbation from others regarding your watch selections, I strongly suspect you are no different from the rest of us in that regard and only want to please yourself with watches you buy and not others.


Next time I browse the Diamond District I will be sure to wear one and see what all the OOOVCO fuss is about but I will never change my mind and wear anything but Rolex ever again.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Sporty I strongly advise that you visit a VC AD and view and maybe try on a VCO before rushing to judgment. Although you have stated you seek approbation from others regarding your watch selections, I strongly suspect you are no different from the rest of us in that regard and only want to please yourself with watches you buy and not others.


Haven't you been listening?!?!?!?!?!?

He wants the admiration of everyone. Including the great unwashed!

Especially the great unwashed!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> The blind assessment of different parts of the elephant is a metaphor.


We are very literal here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Good answer, and from that perspective I don't disagree. With VC, you only get respect from follow watch guys in the know. With Rolex, you get the adoration of everyone, from the fry guy to the prom queen.
> 
> Like @Sappie66 said, you should include that in your sig.


When you said prom queen, I initially read something else.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> Next time I browse the Diamond District I will be sure to wear one and see what all the OOOVCO fuss is about but I will never change my mind and wear anything but Rolex ever again.


Attaboy!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Internet Relay Chat - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also used ICQ back in the day


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Haven't you been listening?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> He wants the admiration of everyone. Including the great unwashed!
> 
> Especially the great unwashed!


He's in the right city for it then.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I believe that may be the best answer to the original post in this thread or its predecessor...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Still nostalgic bro?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sporty, just don't go to the new VC flagship boutique. No Overseas anywhere. Nada. Zilch.


I suspect there're no VCO's on display anywhere, including the VC AD I visited a couple of days ago, although I was told I could have a black dial VCO on my wrist within a reasonable period of time if I'm patient. But not one with blue dial.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I suspect there're no VCO's on display anywhere, including the VC AD I visited a couple of days ago, although I was told I could have a black dial VCO on my wrist within a reasonable period of time if I'm patient. But not one with blue dial.


Yeah, we always want what we can't get.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe I have a thing for eyebrows...










Whaddaya think, BT?










Maybe noses too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, we always want what we can't get.
> 
> View attachment 16013373


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey, gents. Hope you're all doing well. Sorry for the lack of checking in. Just busy and a ton of **** on the "head" right now with my mom's situation.

Again, hope you're all doing well and kicking ass.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Hey, gents. Hope you're all doing well. Sorry for the lack of checking in. Just busy and a ton of **** on the "head" right now with my mom's situation.
> 
> Again, hope you're all doing well and kicking ass.


Same right back at you!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All this elephant talk reminds of the story of the elephant and the ant.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Same right back at you!


I actually started on Lexapro and it's been a ****ing massive help to me. I actually feel free again after just spiraling for months.

I have to say. Anyone suffering any mental health issues, I really hope you get it checked out. I only wish I did it sooner.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> I actually started on Lexapro and it's been a ****ing massive help to me. I actually feel free again after just spiraling for months.
> 
> *I have to say. Anyone suffering any mental health issues, I really hope you get it checked out. I only wish I did it sooner.*


I hear the same thing about veterans who finally go seek counseling. Lots of times, they think they don't have it too bad, because maybe they still have all their limbs, they're not divorced (not yet), they're not on drugs (much), not like some of their old buddies who have it worse. But there's something juuuuuust under the surface that can throw everything to hell.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> BS - what is IRC?


Internet 
Relay
Chat

The original technology used for internet chat rooms.

Text based communication using a client via a central server which hosts groups/channels...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Internet Relay Chat - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#neverreadahead

Here in Oz AOL didn't get a lot of reach, we had CompuServe.
They tried to corral their users within their own ecosystems and limit external interaction. The internet was so restrictive back, so it's no surprise the general public looked for ways around the corporate imposed limitations...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice couple...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Internet
> Relay
> Chat
> 
> ...


were they theme based - like watches etc - or free for all meeting places?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Still nostalgic bro?


The older I get, the more I appreciate old things...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> were they theme based - like watches etc - or free for all meeting places?


Could be either.

Some chat rooms were restricted to private chat, even one on one, some were open...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Having a late lunch with the Mrs.



















Hope everyone is having a brilliant day 😊


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Thoughts with my morning coffee : is Rolex a universal status symbol? let's first agree on the meaning of "status", which I assume ultimately means "rich", and not "mildly well-off", as people usually don't like compromises. Let's see things from my perspective (a Rolex connoisseur), what do I think when I see someone wearing a Rolex, will I jump to the conclusion that the guy is rich? well, if I made my judgements based on so little clues, I wouldn't be able to afford any watch today. Well, I've seen a lot of people wearing Rolexes through my life, in different settings, from different professions, ranging from car salesmen to doctors to guys working in finance, and of course, rich people. Now, I left the rich people for last since I knew they were rich people wearing Rolexes, but didn't assume they were rich because they were wearing a Rolex. A car salesman in a cheap suit wearing a Sub (assuming it's not a fake), no status. A guy on his yacht wearing a Sub, status, not by Rolex, by yacht. A guy wearing a Sub sitting in coach working on his powerpoint for his product presentation, no status. A 60 YO guy in torn jeans with long grey hear (music industry I guess) wearing a gold Daytona sitting in Air France first class transatlantic with his middle aged assistant next to him ($15K per seat on average), status. In short, status is not conveyed through the watch alone, the watch being nothing more than an accessory that can be a clue for a sharp-eyed salesman to evaluate the possible means of a walk in customer in a high end shop. Now, to the average man on the street, those that are supposed to be impressed by a Rolex, sure, they are, they can't tell the difference between a fake and a real, and, for them, when they think it's a Rolex, whatever the watch is, they only think it's "expensive", and by expensive, it's only up to their own perception of expensive, not based on Chrono24, or WUS.

Bottom line, if status is your ultimate goal, you'd better be willing to spend a ****load of money over the price of the Rolex, the grey premium won't be enough. If you buy the Rolex for your own pleasure, enjoy it for what it is, a great watch, and share it with those who can appreciate it in watch forums, but, forget about the status BS, value, or all the narratives and myths related to it.

P.S.: after re-reading my post before posting, I realised that Sporty may feel targetted by my post, and I want to insist that Sporty and his opinions concerning Rolex ownership are in no way related to my post, I do respect Sporty and his opinions, and I must add that as a Rolex owner, he falls into his own special category, the MOR category, created by him, for him, and him only.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Does this commercial try to discredit Djokovic´s achievements?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'd rather listen to this guy, Freakin legend!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Having a late lunch with the Mrs.
> 
> View attachment 16013641
> 
> ...


I was.
Now I'm hungry&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thoughts with my morning coffee : is Rolex a universal status symbol? let's first agree on the meaning of "status", which I assume ultimately means "rich", and not "mildly well-off", as people usually don't like compromises. Let's see things from my perspective (a Rolex connoisseur), what do I think when I see someone wearing a Rolex, will I jump to the conclusion that the guy is rich? well, if I made my judgements based on so little clues, I wouldn't be able to afford any watch today. Well, I've seen a lot of people wearing Rolexes through my life, in different settings, from different professions, ranging from car salesmen to doctors to guys working in finance, and of course, rich people. Now, I left the rich people for last since I knew they were rich people wearing Rolexes, but didn't assume they were rich because they were wearing a Rolex. A car salesman in a cheap suit wearing a Sub (assuming it's not a fake), no status. A guy on his yacht wearing a Sub, status, not by Rolex, by yacht. A guy wearing a Sub sitting in coach working on his powerpoint for his product presentation, no status. A 60 YO guy in torn jeans with long grey hear (music industry I guess) wearing a gold Daytona sitting in Air France first class transatlantic with his middle aged assistant next to him ($15K per seat on average), status. In short, status is not conveyed through the watch alone, the watch being nothing more than an accessory that can be a clue for a sharp-eyed salesman to evaluate the possible means of a walk in customer in a high end shop. Now, to the average man on the street, those that are supposed to be impressed by a Rolex, sure, they are, they can't tell the difference between a fake and a real, and, for them, when they think it's a Rolex, whatever the watch is, they only think it's "expensive", and by expensive, it's only up to their own perception of expensive, not based on Chrono24, or WUS.
> 
> Bottom line, if status is your ultimate goal, you'd better be willing to spend a ****load of money over the price of the Rolex, the grey premium won't be enough. If you buy the Rolex for your own pleasure, enjoy it for what it is, a great watch, and share it with those who can appreciate it in watch forums, but, forget about the status BS, value, or all the narratives and myths related to it.
> 
> P.S.: after re-reading my post before posting, I realised that Sporty may feel targetted by my post, and I want to insist that Sporty and his opinions concerning Rolex ownership are in no way related to my post, I do respect Sporty and his opinions, and I must add that as a Rolex owner, he falls into his own special category, the MOR category, created by him, for him, and him only.


Thought provoking post PF.

Status can be interpreted in many way, and can also be conveyed by less tangible things&#8230;

Power - regardless of money, someone who exerts power over others and controls their own narrative, *demands* status regardless of money. (Name any dictator)

Respect - Those who earn our respect, either through special skills, talents or behaviour can earn status beyond their monetary worth. (Ghandi, Mother Teresa, Greta 

There are more.

Status, much like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I was.
> Now I'm hungry&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I worked with an ex-army DI. He used to say, "Tighten your belt and drink some water." I always thought that was funny.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Does this commercial try to discredit Djokovic´s achievements?


I don't see it that way.

I interpreted it as aligning Federer to Rolex in that they are still considered great and will be remembered that way regardless of the numbers.

Both are held in high regard by fans and aficionados and have a special place in history reserved for them that will not be taken away by a subsequent better performer, whether that be Djokovic's continuing prowess, or another watch maker's better specifications.

We still celebrate Fangio and Ascari, and even Sterling Moss as brilliant drivers even through their "numbers" were surpassed by others long ago&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> I worked with an ex-army DI. He used to say, "Tighten your belt and drink some water." I always thought that was funny.


He's right though.
it works&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Thought provoking post PF.
> 
> Status can be interpreted in many way, and can also be conveyed by less tangible things&#8230;
> 
> ...


True, but since you extended the notion of status outside that of Rolex and money, may I add that the person that I most respect in this forum is Fr. Simon, not only because he devoted his life to helping others, but also because he has to cope with all of us ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Thought provoking post PF.
> 
> Status can be interpreted in many way, and can also be conveyed by less tangible things&#8230;
> 
> ...


And if I'm in my usual white tee, torn jeans, long hair self, sitting in a lounge waiting for my car to get ready after servicing...what does it mean?

Absolutely nothing.










Anyone who's hanging out here are potentially another Mercedes owner, and there are so many of them around here it's like owning a Rolex Submariner - nothing particularly special really.

In the grand scheme of things a $10, $20k watch is nothing. Not exactly chump change, but not extravagant neither.

As I like to say all the time, it's always about perspective.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, but since you extended the notion of status outside that of Rolex and money, may I add that the person that I most respect in this forum is Fr. Simon, not only because he devoted his life to helping others, but also because he has to cope with all of us 😉


How true that is, sir! How true that is!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> And if I'm in my usual white tee, torn jeans, long hair self, sitting in a lounge waiting for my car to get ready after servicing...what does it mean?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


I'll say this. I've never been treated with arrogance, etc. at a Mercedes dealership since buying the first one in 1981 and owning one ever since. But the Cadillac dealerships? That's another story all together. Just sayin'.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I don't see it that way.
> 
> I interpreted it as aligning Federer to Rolex in that they are still considered great and will be remembered that way regardless of the numbers.
> 
> ...


The comments and amount of dislikes for the video do not reflect that.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thoughts with my morning coffee : is Rolex a universal status symbol? let's first agree on the meaning of "status", which I assume ultimately means "rich", and not "mildly well-off", as people usually don't like compromises. Let's see things from my perspective (a Rolex connoisseur), what do I think when I see someone wearing a Rolex, will I jump to the conclusion that the guy is rich? well, if I made my judgements based on so little clues, I wouldn't be able to afford any watch today. Well, I've seen a lot of people wearing Rolexes through my life, in different settings, from different professions, ranging from car salesmen to doctors to guys working in finance, and of course, rich people. Now, I left the rich people for last since I knew they were rich people wearing Rolexes, but didn't assume they were rich because they were wearing a Rolex. A car salesman in a cheap suit wearing a Sub (assuming it's not a fake), no status. A guy on his yacht wearing a Sub, status, not by Rolex, by yacht. A guy wearing a Sub sitting in coach working on his powerpoint for his product presentation, no status. A 60 YO guy in torn jeans with long grey hear (music industry I guess) wearing a gold Daytona sitting in Air France first class transatlantic with his middle aged assistant next to him ($15K per seat on average), status. In short, status is not conveyed through the watch alone, the watch being nothing more than an accessory that can be a clue for a sharp-eyed salesman to evaluate the possible means of a walk in customer in a high end shop. Now, to the average man on the street, those that are supposed to be impressed by a Rolex, sure, they are, they can't tell the difference between a fake and a real, and, for them, when they think it's a Rolex, whatever the watch is, they only think it's "expensive", and by expensive, it's only up to their own perception of expensive, not based on Chrono24, or WUS.
> 
> Bottom line, if status is your ultimate goal, you'd better be willing to spend a ****load of money over the price of the Rolex, the grey premium won't be enough. If you buy the Rolex for your own pleasure, enjoy it for what it is, a great watch, and share it with those who can appreciate it in watch forums, but, forget about the status BS, value, or all the narratives and myths related to it.
> 
> P.S.: after re-reading my post before posting, I realised that Sporty may feel targetted by my post, and I want to insist that Sporty and his opinions concerning Rolex ownership are in no way related to my post, I do respect Sporty and his opinions, and I must add that as a Rolex owner, he falls into his own special category, the MOR category, created by him, for him, and him only.


Before this lockdown and earlier this year I was served by an African American waiter at Bondi Beach. He was wearing a pre ceramic Rolex Submariner and I thought that it not only suited him but he was the coolest dude in the shop. It looked so good on him and I instantly knew he was a style master. Then again I think the same when I see someone wearing a Seiko turtle or a SKX.

However if someone is wearing any current model Rolex I always know, not think that they must have money. Spending over $10K on a watch is not normal and anyone who thinks otherwise is either delusional or lives in an echo chamber.

Rolex is a status symbol now. Everyone knows its a prestige brand even people who no nothing about watches.

To suggest anything else is a nonsense.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


If the 3, 6 and 9 were lumed and all the other numerals like on the Explorer, I'd buy this watch. It's still awesome though and sh*ts on the new 36mm girl's explorer


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


I'm showing my age because I'm really liking two tone watches.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> I'll say this. I've never been treated with arrogance, etc. at a Mercedes dealership since buying the first one in 1981 and owning one ever since. But the Cadillac dealerships? That's another story all together. Just sayin'.


Godfrey.

Fwiw, my favorite one, a 1986 420SEL. It was the sh*t back then. Looks so dated now, though. Watch metaphor intended.










Adding, this photo from creative commons but same model, same color.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Fwiw, my favorite one, a 1986 420SEL. It was the sh*t back then. Looks so dated now, though. Watch metaphor intended.
> 
> ...


I remember when it first came out and I saw one on the street, it was an impressive car by those days standards.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Fwiw, my favorite one, a 1986 420SEL. It was the sh*t back then. Looks so dated now, though. Watch metaphor intended.
> 
> ...


I used to own the two door version in silver. The legendary W124, one of the most over engineered cars for its time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I'm showing my age because I'm really liking two tone watches.


They look really good on the armrest of your mobility scooter.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I remember when it first came out and I saw one on the street, it was an impressive car by those days standards.


It had an exhaust "jake" brake for descending mountains while towing. That impressed me the most, actually.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I used to own the two door version in silver. The legendary W124, one of the most over engineered cars for its time.


I liked that one a lot too. Scary powerful though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> I'll say this. I've never been treated with arrogance, etc. at a Mercedes dealership since buying the first one in 1981 and owning one ever since. But the Cadillac dealerships? That's another story all together. Just sayin'.


Didn't go quite far back myself, only started driving BMW/Merc since '92. Haven't even graduated from highschool in '81 😅


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The Youtube algorithm is following me around.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> <snip>
> 
> However if someone is wearing any current model Rolex I always know, not think that they must have money. Spending over $10K on a watch is not normal and anyone who thinks otherwise is either delusional or lives in an echo chamber.
> 
> ...


I hate to contradict you Galaga, but anyone with $10K savings in his account can buy a $10K Rolex with a garantee to recoup the money any time with profit, it's like parking his savings on his wrist, and even his wife would give her approval. That same guy cannot afford to buy a non-Rolex watch at $5K without risking a divorce. So no, unless you are talking PM Rolexes, no status at all, and even then, you need the complementary accessories 😉

Edited for typo.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Before this lockdown and earlier this year I was served by an African American waiter at Bondi Beach. He was wearing a pre ceramic Rolex Submariner and I thought that it not only suited him but he was the coolest dude in the shop. It looked so good on him and I instantly knew he was a style master. Then again I think the same when I see someone wearing a Seiko turtle or a SKX.
> 
> However if someone is wearing any current model Rolex I always know, not think that they must have money. Spending over $10K on a watch is not normal and anyone who thinks otherwise is either delusional or lives in an echo chamber.
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised how many Subs I see each day here in Hong Kong, usually worn by veblen goods boutiques salespeople. Their mentality is that the watch serves as a way to park some money, and at times of need they can sell it without losing much, if at all.

So no, here it's almost the opposite of a status symbol. And with all the possible fakes/frankens floating about it's one of the reasons I didn't even want a Sub.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> I liked that one a lot too. Scary powerful though.


Godfrey.
One still had to "keep the car on the road" back then. Traction control, etc. just starting to appear. That amount of power nowadays would would be mid-tier.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I hate to contradict you Galaga, but anyone with $10K savings in his account can buy a $10K Rolex with a garantee to recoup the money any time with profit, it's like parking his savings on his wrist, and even his wife would give her approval. That same guy cannot afford to buy a non-Rolex watch at $5K without risking a divorce. So no, unless you are talking PM Rolexes, no status at all, and even then, you need the complimentary accessories 😉


Great minds 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> You'd be surprised how many Subs I see each day here in Hong Kong, usually worn by veblen goods boutiques salespeople. Their mentality is that the watch serves as a way to park some money, and at times of need they can sell it without losing much, if at all.
> 
> So no, here it's almost the opposite of a status symbol. And with all the possible fakes/frankens floating about it's one of the reasons I didn't even want a Sub.


It's understandable. The parking $$ is a similar function as gold baht chains with some cultures.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I hate to contradict you Galaga, but anyone with $10K savings in his account can buy a $10K Rolex with a garantee to recoup the money any time with profit, it's like parking his savings on his wrist, and even his wife would give her approval. That same guy cannot afford to buy a non-Rolex watch at $5K without risking a divorce. So no, unless you are talking PM Rolexes, no status at all, and even then, you need the complementary accessories 😉


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I hate to contradict you Galaga, but anyone with $10K savings in his account can buy a $10K Rolex with a garantee to recoup the money any time with profit, it's like parking his savings on his wrist, and even his wife would give her approval. That same guy cannot afford to buy a non-Rolex watch at $5K without risking a divorce. So no, unless you are talking PM Rolexes, no status at all, and even then, you need the complementary accessories ?
> 
> Edited for typo.


I disagree entirely. Why does it have to be precious metal? What about a a SS Daytona? Isnt that enough status for you? So what if they have $10k in the bank? They don't go out and buy a watch with it unless there is plenty of money for other essential things. The PM argument is just you trying to justify the next level and good on you. That's where you are. We are all quite wealthy you are just wealthier. And that's fine. The watch doesn't have to be a flashy PM where most of the time you can't tell between white gold and stainless steel. It's about what's on the dial. The end.

PM is beautiful no doubt but to the average joe they don't see a difference only we do and we WIS people only represent less than 1% of the community.

Get real and try to at least understand what the middle class like me think.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Great minds 😉


Give me a break.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You'd be surprised how many Subs I see each day here in Hong Kong, usually worn by veblen goods boutiques salespeople. Their mentality is that the watch serves as a way to park some money, and at times of need they can sell it without losing much, if at all.
> 
> So no, here it's almost the opposite of a status symbol. And with all the possible fakes/frankens floating about it's one of the reasons I didn't even want a Sub.


I just used a Submariner as an example. If you get a real one which is expensive you don't buy it because you can get your money back one day? Are you guys freakin serious? Your argument makes no sense at all to me.

Maybe we here in Australia just don't have our heads in our arse.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Internet
> Relay
> Chat
> 
> ...


ASL?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thoughts with my morning coffee : is Rolex a universal status symbol? let's first agree on the meaning of "status", which I assume ultimately means "rich", and not "mildly well-off", as people usually don't like compromises. Let's see things from my perspective (a Rolex connoisseur), what do I think when I see someone wearing a Rolex, will I jump to the conclusion that the guy is rich? well, if I made my judgements based on so little clues, I wouldn't be able to afford any watch today. Well, I've seen a lot of people wearing Rolexes through my life, in different settings, from different professions, ranging from car salesmen to doctors to guys working in finance, and of course, rich people. Now, I left the rich people for last since I knew they were rich people wearing Rolexes, but didn't assume they were rich because they were wearing a Rolex. A car salesman in a cheap suit wearing a Sub (assuming it's not a fake), no status. A guy on his yacht wearing a Sub, status, not by Rolex, by yacht. A guy wearing a Sub sitting in coach working on his powerpoint for his product presentation, no status. A 60 YO guy in torn jeans with long grey hear (music industry I guess) wearing a gold Daytona sitting in Air France first class transatlantic with his middle aged assistant next to him ($15K per seat on average), status. In short, status is not conveyed through the watch alone, the watch being nothing more than an accessory that can be a clue for a sharp-eyed salesman to evaluate the possible means of a walk in customer in a high end shop. Now, to the average man on the street, those that are supposed to be impressed by a Rolex, sure, they are, they can't tell the difference between a fake and a real, and, for them, when they think it's a Rolex, whatever the watch is, they only think it's "expensive", and by expensive, it's only up to their own perception of expensive, not based on Chrono24, or WUS.
> 
> Bottom line, if status is your ultimate goal, you'd better be willing to spend a ****load of money over the price of the Rolex, the grey premium won't be enough. If you buy the Rolex for your own pleasure, enjoy it for what it is, a great watch, and share it with those who can appreciate it in watch forums, but, forget about the status BS, value, or all the narratives and myths related to it.
> 
> P.S.: after re-reading my post before posting, I realised that Sporty may feel targetted by my post, and I want to insist that Sporty and his opinions concerning Rolex ownership are in no way related to my post, I do respect Sporty and his opinions, and I must add that as a Rolex owner, he falls into his own special category, the MOR category, created by him, for him, and him only.


Are there watches that by themselves alone convey "status"?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving in the rain to fetch the boss


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Driving in the rain to fetch the boss
> View attachment 16013783


Sorry mate, it's not precious metal. It can't be a status symbol.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Does this commercial try to discredit Djokovic´s achievements?


The problem of RF (and i am a fan), he played with Djokovic (and Nadal). So they are very comparable. Same era. Unlike Russel and Jordan. Unlike Marciano and Ali. Unlike Nicklaus and Tiger.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I don't see it that way.
> 
> I interpreted it as aligning Federer to Rolex in that they are still considered great and will be remembered that way regardless of the numbers.
> 
> ...


It's one thing to surpass somebody retired and another to surpass somebody still actively competing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Sorry mate, it's not precious metal. It can't be a status symbol.


does it at least convey that i am an obedient husband?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Thinking about two of these and selling my 15 slot Wolf box. I'll call Rob, and then we'll see.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> I disagree entirely. Why does it have to be precious metal? What about a a SS Daytona? Isnt that enough status for you? So what if they have $10k in the bank? They don't go out and buy a watch with it unless there is plenty of money for other essential things. The PM argument is just you trying to justify the next level and good on you. That's where you are. We are all quite wealthy you are just wealthier. And that's fine. The watch doesn't have to be a flashy PM where most of the time you can't tell between white gold and stainless steel. It's about what's on the dial. The end.
> 
> PM is beautiful no doubt but to the average joe they don't see a difference only we do and we WIS people only represent less than 1% of the community.
> 
> Get real and try to at least understand what the middle class like me think.


Galaga, my friend, it's not about you and me, I am expessing my opinion towards a brand that I collect heavily, so, I am not disparaging the brand, nor the owners. That being said, yes, there is a huge difference between a SS Rolex and a PM Rolex. You mentioned the SS Daytona as a symbol of wealth, very well, how can you tell if the guy wearing it paid $14K because his cousin bought it for him at MSRP from his AD, or if he paid $17K two years ago as our friend Sporty did, or if he bought it for $40K at the most expensive grey dealer? at the end of the day, the only sure assumption is that he paid at least $14K. Now, if you see a guy wearing a PM Daytona, you know that he paid at least $40K for it, and even if he bought it before the craze, when people were paying $8K for a Sub, he still would have paid north of $30K with the discount. Again, we are talking Rolex in absolute, regardless of the watches you or I own, so, please do not take it personal.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I just used a Submariner as an example. If you get a real one which is expensive you don't buy it because you can get your money back one day? Are you guys freakin serious? Your argument makes no sense at all to me.
> 
> Maybe we here in Australia just don't have our heads in our arse.


Dang, struck a nerve there did I?

I'm simply stating facts. Here in Hong Kong unless you're wearing a Richard Mille few will see it as a status symbol.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Are there watches that by themselves alone convey "status"?


Yes, and we both own them, but only a few can recognize them or tell their price. I may also add that those are the only watches that can't be faked, ever.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have four Rolex.

But all my friends say that I wouldn’t know what class was if it smacked me in the mouth!!

I wasn’t offended I just farted loudly at them.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Dang, struck a nerve there did I?
> 
> I'm simply stating facts. Here in Hong Kong unless you're wearing a Richard Mille few will see it as a status symbol.


Even a Richard Mille is not a status symbol, Anthony Farrer from TPG is wearing one, and Mohamed Hadid, the supposed real estate tycoon from Bel Air, father of Gigi and Bella Hadid, top model superstars, was caught wearing a fake RM 😂. That being said, I am not disparaging RM, I love those watches despite the WUS general consensus about them.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> I have four Rolex.
> 
> But all my friends say that I wouldn't know what class was if it smacked me in the mouth!!
> 
> I wasn't offended I just farted loudly at them.


Clive, I love it when you drop a joke bomb at the right time ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Galaga, my friend, it's not about you and me, I am expessing my opinion towards a brand that I collect heavily, so, I am not disparaging the brand, nor the owners. That being said, yes, there is a huge difference between a SS Rolex and a PM Rolex. You mentioned the SS Daytona as a symbol of wealth, very well, how can you tell if the guy wearing it paid $14K because his cousin bought it for him at MSRP from his AD, or if he paid $17K two years ago as our friend Sporty did, or if he bought it for $40K at the most expensive grey dealer? at the end of the day, the only sure assumption is that he paid at least $14K. Now, if you see a guy wearing a PM Daytona, you know that he paid at least $40K for it, and even if he bought it before the craze, when people were paying $8K for a Sub, he still would have paid north of $30K with the discount. Again, we are talking Rolex in absolute, regardless of the watches you or I own, so, please do not take it personal.


Why do you think I'm taking it personally? Buying PM watches is a different tier of people with different disposal income. I'd buy one too if I had the money for it but I don't.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Dang, struck a nerve there did I?
> 
> I'm simply stating facts. Here in Hong Kong unless you're wearing a Richard Mille few will see it as a status symbol.


I believe it in Hong Kong but here in the real world we think differently.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

The different perspectives stated above are interesting to read. Clearly, increasing levels of financial status are relative within cultures (locale) and actual, financial wealth.

Since Hong Kong and airline travel are both mentioned, I will throw a little side-tracker in the discussion and add another opinion based upon career experience:

Status and “class” most definitely do not travel together in all cases! The most modestly outfitted people can rise to be kings and queens in an instant with gracious, courteous behavior while carrying themselves humbly (and proudly), while someone else wearing $100K’s worth of clothing and baubles will appear as a childish failure, lacking in discretion and consideration for others. In the latter case, what they might be worth or have spent on things just instantly dissolves. No one cares. In fact, the accoutrements make it worse. We have an example here in cyberspace ..lol..

Generally speaking, I’ve just never focused on watches as a display of status even though I’ve always been interested in them. I’ve had far more exposure to the notion here on WUS, but in a good way. It’s been informative and is a universe of things unto itself.

Wear what you have (just wear it well).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Why do you think I'm taking it personally? Buying PM watches is a different tier of people with different disposal income. I'd buy one too if I had the money for it but I don't.


Wrong post


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I believe it in Hong Kong but here in the real world we think differently.


To me, Hong Kong is VERY real.
As I said earlier, it's a matter of perspective.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nothing gaudy about this.










Yeah, yeah, I know, she looks like your cousins.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nothing gaudy about this.
> 
> View attachment 16013965
> 
> ...


And she is severely overrated like that ice blue Grand Seiko you have.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> The different perspectives stated above are interesting to read. Clearly, increasing levels of financial status are relative within cultures (locale) and actual, financial wealth.
> 
> Since Hong Kong and airline travel are both mentioned, I will throw a little side-tracker in the discussion and add another opinion based upon career experience:
> 
> ...


Agree on all of the above 100% 180, but, the topic of my morning coffee thoughts was about Rolex being or not a status symbol, which, IMO, is not, as I expressed it. Now, in good forum traditions, any opinion that you would express even on a watch can lead to different kind of interpretations, hence resulting in unrelated discussions, not always pleasant.

That being said, did your friend the cougar (talking actual cougar here, for those who may wonder ?) drop by for another visit?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> And she is severely overrated like that ice blue Grand Seiko you have.


HEY!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got yer cougar right here.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got yer cougar right here.
> 
> View attachment 16013974


That's more like it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Clive, I love it when you drop a joke bomb at the right time 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


Are you sure it was a joke bomb he dropped and not a fart bomb?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Agree on all of the above 100% 180, but, the topic of my morning coffee thoughts was about Rolex being or not a status symbol, which, IMO, is not, as I expressed it. Now, in good forum traditions, any opinion that you would express even on a watch can lead to different kind of interpretations, hence resulting in unrelated discussions, not always pleasant.
> 
> That being said, did your friend the cougar (talking actual cougar here, for those who may wonder ?) drop by for another visit?


Yes, I did side track the topic a bit (your mention of MOR planted the seed).

The cougar: we seem to have two of them now haunting our little valley. They are not likely to move on as we seem to be fostering multitudes of "cougar food" here too.

From yesterday:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got yer cougar right here.
> 
> View attachment 16013974


We're dealing with this guy (my front porch):


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I did side track the topic a bit (your mention of MOR planted the seed).
> 
> The cougar: we seem to have two of them now haunting our little valley. They are not likely to move on as we seem to be fostering multitudes of "cougar food" here too.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it 180, the topic was already side tracked, nothing unusual ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> We're dealing with this guy (my front porch):
> 
> View attachment 16014031


I would love to have such a kitty visiting my garden . Did you try making friends with it?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Just got the email that The Rolling Stones are coming to Heinz Field, home of the Steelers. Can no longer just work OT to fund such things. Same seats as last time around, 6 or 7 years ago, are more than twice the price, ~$750.00 each now. Think I'll pass. Been there; done that.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I would love to have such a kitty visiting my garden . Did you try making friends with it?


Only through the lens!

Lots of night IR photos but they're pretty low res.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I just used a Submariner as an example. If you get a real one which is expensive you don't buy it because you can get your money back one day? Are you guys freakin serious? Your argument makes no sense at all to me.
> 
> Maybe we here in Australia just don't have our heads in our arse.


I bought my Sub because I wanted to wear a Sub. And I fully intend, and do (to a degree) use it as a beater.









See, I put it on just before going to the dentist!








And here I am putting in pool chemicals!

Gonna wear the crap out of this watch!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I just used a Submariner as an example. If you get a real one which is expensive you don't buy it because you can get your money back one day? Are you guys freakin serious? Your argument makes no sense at all to me.
> 
> Maybe we here in Australia just don't have our heads in our arse.


I bought my Sub because I wanted to wear a Sub. And I fully intend, and do (to a degree) us it as a beater.









See, I put it on just before going to the dentist!








And here I am putting in pool chemicals!

Gonna wear the crap out of this watch!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> I have four Rolex.
> 
> But all my friends say that I wouldn't know what class was if it smacked me in the mouth!!
> 
> I wasn't offended I just farted loudly at them.




I have 7. I have farted in public too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Why do you think I'm taking it personally? Buying PM watches is a different tier of people with different disposal income. I'd buy one too if I had the money for it but I don't.


Well, you did suggest he had his head up is arse&#8230;&#8230;.

Just an observation. Not wanting to stir up shyte. Carry on gents.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> And if I'm in my usual white tee, torn jeans, long hair self, sitting in a lounge waiting for my car to get ready after servicing...what does it mean?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


How is it you can sit in a random lounge with nothing particularly interesting around and still take a great photo?

With apologies to the Mercedes CLA which is really a great looking small sedan...

(At least I think it's a CLA?)

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, but since you extended the notion of status outside that of Rolex and money, may I add that the person that I most respect in this forum is Fr. Simon, not only because he devoted his life to helping others, but also because he has to cope with all of us


No argument, although I certainly have enormous respect for others here as well.

I won't embarrass them by naming them...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> I'll say this. I've never been treated with arrogance, etc. at a Mercedes dealership since buying the first one in 1981 and owning one ever since. But the Cadillac dealerships? That's another story all together. Just sayin'.


Arrogance is the domain of BMW dealers where I come from. Mercedes dealers have been significantly better...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> The comments and amount of dislikes for the video do not reflect that.


I actually didn't read any of them.
I can't speak for what others want to read into it, I just watched it and formed my own opinion...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Fwiw, my favorite one, a 1986 420SEL. It was the sh*t back then. Looks so dated now, though. Watch metaphor intended.
> 
> ...


My uncle had a 500 SEC. I loved that car and put "dibs" on it if he ever got rid of it. Unfortunately he drove it into the ground and refused to sell it to me on the grounds that it needed too much work and would cost too much for me to maintain. Wish I had insisted and done the whole Miami Vice bit with wide body and Lorinser's.

He traded it on an E230...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I have 7. I have farted in public too.


Is farting the new status symbol?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Is farting the new status symbol?


Like the Rolex watch, a fart by itself does not indicate status.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We're dealing with this guy (my front porch):
> 
> View attachment 16014031


Holy crap!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I used to own the two door version in silver. The legendary W124, one of the most over engineered cars for its time.


I think the S-class is a W126, the W124 became the mid size E-class.

The coupes had C126 and C124 designations.

Did you have the 300 CE/24?

Those things were seriously under-rated sleepers...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> It had an exhaust "jake" brake for descending mountains while towing. That impressed me the most, actually.


I liked the seat belt retractor arm in the coupes.
So cool to have the seat belt brought forward to you so you didn't have to reach back over your shoulder. 
My current one doesn't have this. :-(

The W126 was also the first car in Australia to be released with ABS brakes, which was absolutely ground breaking...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I have 7. I have farted in public too.


Farted in business class and nobody knew. Love the straight-to-the-floor ventilation in airliners. Those pressure changes do weird things to ya.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> ASL?


55, Male, Melbourne&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> It's one thing to surpass somebody retired and another to surpass somebody still actively competing.


Sorry.
The race driver example was not a good one to illustrate my point&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I think the S-class is a W126...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That I know is correct. Others I'm not up to speed on. Just a driver now. No more wrenching or other hobbying in that area any longer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Speaking of Rolex as status symbols...

I think there's two parts to it. One is rarity, the other is cost of entry.

The "rarity" part doesn't really apply, I think. It's like any number of other objects that cost more than their peers but you still see all over town. Merc/BMW/Audi are so plentiful, they don't convey as much status as they claim, IMO; and this is _far_ more true of iPhones. What's a "status symbol" when everyone has one?

The cost - Galaga's right, it's not normal to have that much throwaway cash laying around. I'm making barely into the six-figure range, putting me into the top 15% of income here, and even though I hang around y'all, I'm _still_ having a hard time feeling comfortable about a high-four- to five-figure price tag on a trinket. Vehicles, home renovation projects, stuff like that - those are more necessary and easier to sign off on.

Now I think there's a _third_ part: visibility. (edit: or maybe this is just "rarity" rephrased?)

Rolex has priced themselves, or at least used to, right in that sweet spot where hardworking people can save up just enough and get their prize to keep to the grave. You can know that uncle or small business owner - or your own self - and understand the grinding they'd completed to be able to splurge on a bauble, and a base model Rolex is accessible enough for them. It's likely that somebody at any family reunion will have one. But the Pateks/APs/RMs/and-up, those are like the fourth or fifth luxury sports car, and that social bubble is a lot smaller and harder to break into - so those watches are rarely seen, and are less relatable.

IMO YMMV JS ETC.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> That I know is correct. Others I'm not up to speed on. Just a driver now. No more wrenching or other hobbying in that area any longer.


I'm surprised by how _little_ I know about cars these days compared to when I had a couple car magazine subscriptions.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It's why I keep wearing mine, too. I got my shot over four months ago (J&J... whole 'nother tangent related to the delta variant, though) but I'll do what I can to not be a breakthrough case.
> 
> Maybe at some point we'll get rid of our stigma against wearing masks when we feel under the weather ourselves (and talking about general stuff, not covid).


GF

Another presumptive case on our office floor. Just got word this morning. Unsure if this person was in the office when I was on Tuesday, but they were feeling junky on Wed and went home early. And it was either this person or someone else who admitted on Tuesday being unvaxxed while not wearing a mask. The published rule is to still wear a mask if you haven't gotten vaxxed.

Current plan is to move up from once-per-week to 50% on-site in October. Watch us screw it up again.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thoughts with my morning coffee : is Rolex a universal status symbol? let's first agree on the meaning of "status", which I assume ultimately means "rich", and not "mildly well-off", as people usually don't like compromises. Let's see things from my perspective (a Rolex connoisseur), what do I think when I see someone wearing a Rolex, will I jump to the conclusion that the guy is rich? well, if I made my judgements based on so little clues, I wouldn't be able to afford any watch today. Well, I've seen a lot of people wearing Rolexes through my life, in different settings, from different professions, ranging from car salesmen to doctors to guys working in finance, and of course, rich people. Now, I left the rich people for last since I knew they were rich people wearing Rolexes, but didn't assume they were rich because they were wearing a Rolex. A car salesman in a cheap suit wearing a Sub (assuming it's not a fake), no status. A guy on his yacht wearing a Sub, status, not by Rolex, by yacht. A guy wearing a Sub sitting in coach working on his powerpoint for his product presentation, no status. A 60 YO guy in torn jeans with long grey hear (music industry I guess) wearing a gold Daytona sitting in Air France first class transatlantic with his middle aged assistant next to him ($15K per seat on average), status. In short, status is not conveyed through the watch alone, the watch being nothing more than an accessory that can be a clue for a sharp-eyed salesman to evaluate the possible means of a walk in customer in a high end shop. Now, to the average man on the street, those that are supposed to be impressed by a Rolex, sure, they are, they can't tell the difference between a fake and a real, and, for them, when they think it's a Rolex, whatever the watch is, they only think it's "expensive", and by expensive, it's only up to their own perception of expensive, not based on Chrono24, or WUS.
> 
> Bottom line, if status is your ultimate goal, you'd better be willing to spend a ****load of money over the price of the Rolex, the grey premium won't be enough. If you buy the Rolex for your own pleasure, enjoy it for what it is, a great watch, and share it with those who can appreciate it in watch forums, but, forget about the status BS, value, or all the narratives and myths related to it.
> 
> P.S.: after re-reading my post before posting, I realised that Sporty may feel targetted by my post, and I want to insist that Sporty and his opinions concerning Rolex ownership are in no way related to my post, I do respect Sporty and his opinions, and I must add that as a Rolex owner, he falls into his own special category, the MOR category, created by him, for him, and him only.


1000% agree with this assessment! (I haven't read ahead yet, so hoping I'm not missing anything by posting prematurely)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I disagree entirely. Why does it have to be precious metal? What about a a SS Daytona? Isnt that enough status for you? So what if they have $10k in the bank? They don't go out and buy a watch with it unless there is plenty of money for other essential things. The PM argument is just you trying to justify the next level and good on you. That's where you are. We are all quite wealthy you are just wealthier. And that's fine. The watch doesn't have to be a flashy PM where most of the time you can't tell between white gold and stainless steel. It's about what's on the dial. The end.
> 
> PM is beautiful no doubt but to the average joe they don't see a difference only we do and we WIS people only represent less than 1% of the community.
> 
> Get real and try to at least understand what the middle class like me think.


I think the problem is that people (especially my generation) _will_ go out and spend $10k on a watch even if they don't have money for essential things. There's a lot of "fake it till you make it" out there and with social media, the need to show off to others in some way. Same with people renting exotics to show off and re-post photos on Instagram to have people believe it's their car. Or those scrapping by paycheck to paycheck with no savings, but they have to have that Lamborghini parked outside their studio apartment.

I think you're actually making PF's point for him, though. The middle class can, and do, afford and buy Rolexes, not just the fabulously wealthy.

While I hate bringing in pop culture, as I'm typing, I'm reminded of Modern Family (the ABC sitcom). The main family is presented as middle class in a 3 bedroom home in the suburbs where the father is a realtor and mother mostly stays at home (until later seasons) and they have 3 kids in public school and college. Dad wears a Rolex sub.

Juxtaposed against the mother's father, another staple of the show, who lives in a Brentwood mansion and is presented as "rich." He wears a Daytona daily, but switched watches often. There was even a scene where he is specifically asking which watch to wear to a country club dinner: "well, this one is way more expensive, but this one is more showy&#8230


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Arrogance is the domain of BMW dealers where I come from. Mercedes dealers have been significantly better...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I've found the opposite in Los Angeles. But can we agree Audi dealers are the worst?? Haha


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, and we both own them, but only a few can recognize them or tell their price. I may also add that those are the only watches that can't be faked, ever.


Is it because of their surprising weight in precious metal that they can't be faked?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> Is it because of their surprising weight in precious metal that they can't be faked?


No Si, it's because of the way they display time, their movements are made of 415 parts and 68 jewels


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Sorry.
> The race driver example was not a good one to illustrate my point&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


No need to apologize. It's all drama and non-sense anyway bro.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> No Si, it's because of the way they display time, their movements are made of 415 parts and 68 jewels


ah - silly me - I assumed you were referring to your & Pongs gold/platinum Daytonas
are you referring to a complicated ALS or such?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the problem is that people (especially my generation) _will_ go out and spend $10k on a watch even if they don't have money for essential things. There's a lot of "fake it till you make it" out there and with social media, the need to show off to others in some way. Same with people renting exotics to show off and re-post photos on Instagram to have people believe it's their car. Or those scrapping by paycheck to paycheck with no savings, but they have to have that Lamborghini parked outside their studio apartment.
> 
> I think you're actually making PF's point for him, though. The middle class can, and do, afford and buy Rolexes, not just the fabulously wealthy.
> 
> ...


Yes bro. Our generation is really into this IG thing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Yes bro. Our generation is really into this IG thing.


"IG"? Inspector General? Inspector Gadget?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thoughts with my morning coffee : is Rolex a universal status symbol? let's first agree on the meaning of "status", which I assume ultimately means "rich", and not "mildly well-off", as people usually don't like compromises. Let's see things from my perspective (a Rolex connoisseur), what do I think when I see someone wearing a Rolex, will I jump to the conclusion that the guy is rich? well, if I made my judgements based on so little clues, I wouldn't be able to afford any watch today. Well, I've seen a lot of people wearing Rolexes through my life, in different settings, from different professions, ranging from car salesmen to doctors to guys working in finance, and of course, rich people. Now, I left the rich people for last since I knew they were rich people wearing Rolexes, but didn't assume they were rich because they were wearing a Rolex. A car salesman in a cheap suit wearing a Sub (assuming it's not a fake), no status. A guy on his yacht wearing a Sub, status, not by Rolex, by yacht. A guy wearing a Sub sitting in coach working on his powerpoint for his product presentation, no status. A 60 YO guy in torn jeans with long grey hear (music industry I guess) wearing a gold Daytona sitting in Air France first class transatlantic with his middle aged assistant next to him ($15K per seat on average), status. In short, status is not conveyed through the watch alone, the watch being nothing more than an accessory that can be a clue for a sharp-eyed salesman to evaluate the possible means of a walk in customer in a high end shop. Now, to the average man on the street, those that are supposed to be impressed by a Rolex, sure, they are, they can't tell the difference between a fake and a real, and, for them, when they think it's a Rolex, whatever the watch is, they only think it's "expensive", and by expensive, it's only up to their own perception of expensive, not based on Chrono24, or WUS.
> 
> Bottom line, if status is your ultimate goal, you'd better be willing to spend a ****load of money over the price of the Rolex, the grey premium won't be enough. If you buy the Rolex for your own pleasure, enjoy it for what it is, a great watch, and share it with those who can appreciate it in watch forums, but, forget about the status BS, value, or all the narratives and myths related to it.
> 
> P.S.: after re-reading my post before posting, I realised that Sporty may feel targetted by my post, and I want to insist that Sporty and his opinions concerning Rolex ownership are in no way related to my post, I do respect Sporty and his opinions, and I must add that as a Rolex owner, he falls into his own special category, the MOR category, created by him, for him, and him only.


I share a similar opinion. First, I think some are placing too much emphasis on money and value. So much importance that it becomes the primary motive to buy something which IMO ruins the hobby.

Pre-Rolex madness, anyone with a credit card can buy a SS Rolex for just starting at $3500. Things have changed some but have they really? Most grey sellers take credit cards, BitCoin, even offer financing. ADs and boutiques offer financing as well. Having a $5K, $10K, even a $20K SS Rolex doesn't say much.

Despite their modern rarity at the ADs, Rolex is still fairly common, at least here in LA, and I suspect it's the same in most major cities across the US and the world. I've seen a waiter wearing a Zenith Daytona that his Dad left him, a marketing manager wearing a modern TT Rootbeer, a big shot Hollywood studio executive wearing an old 5512 Sub and many others.

To me, it's almost just like BMW's. There are wannabes with used $15K base 3 series and fake M badges to enthusiastic M car owners.

Minus the MOR philosophy, I think there are bigger and better ways to show status than a wrist trinket. Cars and houses are much bigger, more visible ways for instance. And usually its the entire package - how one carries themselves, attitude, personality, etc.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Met my lady for coffee this morning. She grabbed my Sub so I'm wearing this for today - one of her Silver Snoopy LEs.

Guess my "status" for today is gone.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> Before this lockdown and earlier this year I was served by an African American waiter at Bondi Beach. He was wearing a pre ceramic Rolex Submariner and I thought that it not only suited him but he was the coolest dude in the shop. It looked so good on him and I instantly knew he was a style master. Then again I think the same when I see someone wearing a Seiko turtle or a SKX.
> 
> However if someone is wearing any current model Rolex I always know, not think that they must have money. Spending over $10K on a watch is not normal and anyone who thinks otherwise is either delusional or lives in an echo chamber.
> 
> ...


If you're solely looking at the $10K watch without considering the circumstances, you may or may not be right.

I know of someone who owns a 15202, 5711, 4500v, MB&F, PN Daytona, all of the heavy hitters. He also lives in a studio, drives a beat up Accord, admits that he priorities watches above everything else and his assets are 100% wrapped up in watches.

Someone else may wear a $25 Casio, lives in an estate, has a massive Porsche collection and worth hundreds of billions. Rolex haters often use him as the poster boy for being "humble" and "morally right" (that didn't age well though) but maybe he just isn't into watches and spends his money elsewhere.

The watch may offer a clue but doesn't tell the entire story by itself, in a vacuum.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I bought my Sub because I wanted to wear a Sub. And I fully intend, and do (to a degree) us it as a beater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how dare you! ?

My beach beaters...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've found the opposite in Los Angeles. But can we agree Audi dealers are the worst?? Haha


Pacific BMW in Glendale FTW! ?

Audi dealers are the worst!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Pacific BMW in Glendale FTW!
> 
> Audi dealers are the worst!


I use Bob Smith in Calabasas! Very friendly there as well


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In other news, I saw the IWC Timezoner in the metal yesterday (very surprised this is still available at a boutique considering the limited nature of the watch). Very cool piece, and it does wear smaller than it's 46mm designation, but it is THICK! The timezone function on the bezel is innovative, but it's not a true worldtimer (need to mess with the bezel to change the timezones and you can therefore only really see one timezone at once)

Ultimately, very happy I went for the Omega AT Worldtimer (even if it is already back for service with the short stem issue&#8230


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, and on the theme of Rolex&#8230;


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Oh, and on the theme of Rolex&#8230;


Looks like carbon fiber shoes you're wearing


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks like carbon fiber shoes you're wearing


They kinda do from the photo. Just woven leather, though, haha


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Blue suede today:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Blue suede today:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


>


I prefer this one:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've found the opposite in Los Angeles. But can we agree Audi dealers are the worst?? Haha


I've never owned an Audi.
The few times I went in to enquire I was mostly ignored. I did have a little interest in an S5 at one stage, but I never found anything else that inspired me enough to pursue it further...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've found the opposite in Los Angeles. But can we agree Audi dealers are the worst?? Haha


Haha! That's funny in my case. My Audi sales contact's previous job was at one of the local Rolex ADs. I met him before that though when he worked at  the local Omega Boutique.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Is farting the new status symbol?


If it is I have made it in life big time 🤢


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> Is it because of their surprising weight in precious metal that they can't be faked?


They certainly try to fake them, though the poor quality gold "tone" is a dead set giveaway.

The weight is only obvious to those who own and wear these, who in the majority of cases, are just as fake...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

On the Topic of Rolex as a status symbol, I tend to agree more with brother Sporty on his view.

I have a 6426, it’s no where near one of the expensive pieces and I’m not rich. Vintage pieces get my motor going and a mechanical wind no date was my ideal choice. I worked hard and saved, flipped some pieces and got it. My story to be able to be part of the Rolex club is a story of hard work and determination.
At work I wasn’t getting anywhere fast. I was overlooked and was like a shadow, hardly noticed. After a conversation with someone in this forum, I learned to realise that the Rolex is a status of making it or being part of a family that has. It signifies to everyone else that you are the best at what you do and aren’t cocky about it because you are aware of your potential.

I no longer pave the way for others, I have others pave the way for me. I don’t care about the thoughts of others anymore because they don’t pay my bills.

the watch shows them that I’m determined and that I am successful in what I do.

can I get the same feeling from another brand? I don’t know but I don’t think so. It’s all psychological but it’s what works.

to me Rolex is a brand of success. Wherever there has been a record to make or break, Rolex has been there. When allied POWs in WW2 needed a more accurate timepiece to time their escape, Rolex was there with the speedking. Presidents chose Rolex as their watch of choice as well as other world leaders. In industry it is seen as a status symbol from the above.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> No need to apologize. It's all drama and non-sense anyway bro.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> "IG"? Inspector General? Inspector Gadget?


LOL.

You work in IT, didn't they give you a book with all the commonly used acronyms when you joined?










When I started at a large computer company in the '90's their "Acronym guide" was literally over 30 pages.

The kids call it Instagram&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I bought my Sub because I wanted to wear a Sub. And I fully intend, and do (to a degree) us it as a beater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't take away from the fact that it's an expensive beater and a status symbol except in Hong Kong where those cheesy RM watches are more the rage.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> I share a similar opinion. First, I think some are placing too much emphasis on money and value. So much importance that it becomes the primary motive to buy something which IMO ruins the hobby.
> 
> Pre-Rolex madness, anyone with a credit card can buy a SS Rolex for just starting at $3500. Things have changed some but have they really? Most grey sellers take credit cards, BitCoin, even offer financing. ADs and boutiques offer financing as well. Having a $5K, $10K, even a $20K SS Rolex doesn't say much.
> 
> ...


There are more ///M badged wannabes around Oz than actual ///M cars.

My favourite are those that inadvertently convert their BMW into a Mazda.

(Miata's are badged as MX5 in Australia&#8230










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Met my lady for coffee this morning. She grabbed my Sub so I'm wearing this for today - one of her Silver Snoopy LEs.
> 
> *Guess my "status" for today is gone. *


Is coffee a pseudonym?










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I prefer this one:


One of my favourites for singing along alone in the car.

Great song, very well performed&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> On the Topic of Rolex as a status symbol, I tend to agree more with brother Sporty on his view.
> 
> I have a 6426, it's no where near one of the expensive pieces and I'm not rich. Vintage pieces get my motor going and a mechanical wind no date was my ideal choice. I worked hard and saved, flipped some pieces and got it. My story to be able to be part of the Rolex club is a story of hard work and determination.
> At work I wasn't getting anywhere fast. I was overlooked and was like a shadow, hardly noticed. After a conversation with someone in this forum, I learned to realise that the Rolex is a status of making it or being part of a family that has. It signifies to everyone else that you are the best at what you do and aren't cocky about it because you are aware of your potential.
> ...


And then there were two..

Please, go on-


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> And then there were two..
> 
> Please, go on-


I could go on all day but I won't. There isn't a need, I made a point of expressing my opinion as has everyone else.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Maybe it's TIME for all of us to get along.

I see what you did there.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> In other news, I saw the IWC Timezoner in the metal yesterday (very surprised this is still available at a boutique considering the limited nature of the watch). Very cool piece, and it does wear smaller than it's 46mm designation, but it is THICK! The timezone function on the bezel is innovative, but it's not a true worldtimer (need to mess with the bezel to change the timezones and you can therefore only really see one timezone at once)
> 
> Ultimately, very happy I went for the Omega AT Worldtimer (even if it is already back for service with the short stem issue&#8230


I'm still thinking if I should pull the trigger on this one... so cool!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> It doesn't take away from the fact that it's an expensive beater and a status symbol except in Hong Kong where those cheesy RM watches are more the rage.


"Expensive" and "statue" are relative terms and that was the point of PF's thoughts.

Might be expensive to someone making less than 6 figures but someone making multiple 6 figures, 7 figures or above, it's chump change.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I could go on all day but I won't. There isn't a need, I made a point of expressing my opinion as has everyone else.


I read your post as being satirical; forgive me if I misinterpreted-


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> "Expensive" and "statue" are relative terms and that was the point of PF's thoughts.
> 
> Might be expensive to someone making less than 6 figures but someone making multiple 6 figures, 7 figures or above, it's chump change.


As I said earlier, it's always about perspective.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> There are more ///M badged wannabes around Oz than actual ///M cars.
> 
> My favourite are those that inadvertently convert their BMW into a Mazda.
> 
> ...


That's terrible. I know of someone who drives a used base 3 with fake M badges. He has a Rolex too, probably fake.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> I'm still thinking if I should pull the trigger on this one... so cool!


That is EXTREMELY cool! If it were in that position, I probably would&#8230;


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> "Expensive" and "statue" are relative terms and that was the point of PF's thoughts.
> 
> Might be expensive to someone making less than 6 figures but someone making multiple 6 figures, 7 figures or above, it's chump change.


Exactly, and there are plenty of those guys out there.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> I'm still thinking if I should pull the trigger on this one... so cool!


You ain't helping. You're supposed to say, "No bad, that sucks!" 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> It doesn't take away from the fact that it's an expensive beater and a status symbol except in Hong Kong where those cheesy RM watches are more the rage.


My point was that I didn't buy it to flip for profit.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Haha! That's funny in my case. My Audi sales contact's previous job was at one of the local Rolex ADs. I met him before that though when he worked at  the local Omega Boutique.


Godfrey.

The man was very happy at the Rolex AD. _However, his wife became pregnant with twins! _He sold his Hulk Sub and took the Audi car sales gig to better provide for his family. Just a man stepping up and being a man.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Picked this up for very cheap (BNIB) - right around $2,100. Pretty fantastic value for how well its built.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> My point was that I didn't buy it to flip for profit.


You mean I can't flip this and make a buck? ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mav said:


> "Expensive" and "statue" are relative terms and that was the point of PF's thoughts.
> 
> Might be expensive to someone making less than 6 figures but someone making multiple 6 figures, 7 figures or above, it's chump change.


I know, they are so amazing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My point was that I didn't buy it to flip for profit.


But someone on here said, I think it was Richard that people buy it because they know they can get their money back and that it was part of their purchasing decision.

That's a silly assertion.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Galaga said:


> But someone on here said, I think it was Richard that people buy it because they know they can get their money back and that it was part of their purchasing decision.
> 
> That's a silly assertion.


I buy at a price point where I can at least get my $ back at the time of sale. I have only really purchased 1 watch where I knew I would loose on but had to have it anyway. Otherwise I have found enough sellers that will sell at a decent price. that makes it a bit of an easier pill to swallow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> "IG"? Inspector General? Inspector Gadget?


So i take you are not in same age group as me and SaM?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

No BMWs or Audis here. Just plain old Nissan.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> We will get smoke too, from our BC wildfires. State of Emergency declared yesterday.


Lots of smoke here&#8230;. Traded our BC smoke for Saskatchewan smoke yesterday.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I buy at a price point where I can at least get my $ back at the time of sale. I have only really purchased 1 watch where I knew I would loose on but had to have it anyway. Otherwise I have found enough sellers that will sell at a decent price. that makes it a bit of an easier pill to swallow.


Do you think that people that are non WIS have that thought process about resale when they buy a watch?

That's my point. We are a tiny percentage of the watch buying community. Most of my mates wouldn't even know where to go to sell their watches.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Do you think that people that are non WIS have that thought process about resale when they buy a watch?
> 
> That's my point. We are a tiny percentage of the watch buying community. Most of my mates wouldn't even know where to go to sell their watches.


I agree. I share my buying and selling with a mate at work and he is astonished at what can be accomplished but he is also aware of the knowledge about movements, models, how to spot fakes, redials etc that goes into the hobby.

and most would get ripped off by who they sell to and think the got a deal too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Do you think that people that are non WIS have that thought process about resale when they buy a watch?
> 
> That's my point. We are a tiny percentage of the watch buying community. Most of my mates wouldn't even know where to go to sell their watches.


I would agree. Most people, when they buy an expensive watch, it's for keeps.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Happy Friday lads


















new strap just arrived.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> I'm still thinking if I should pull the trigger on this one... so cool!


It looks cool, but *huge* on your wrist...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> It looks cool, but *huge* on your wrist...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Strangely, this watch, despite its size, doesn't feel odd on a smaller wrist, maybe due to its inherent pilot design since its conception.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Fr. Simon, some of our friends and I saw your initial reply, and were discussing your good heart when you edited it right after, but it seems that having a good heart doesn't always pay.
> 
> May I suggest reading Matthew 12:35?


Am reminded of Psalm 129 joke


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> That's terrible. I know of someone who drives a used base 3 with fake M badges. He has a Rolex too, probably fake.


Sadly, (for me), I met the driver of this one.

I mentioned that I had it's predecessor, an E53 4.8is, (which was NOT badged as an ///M out of the factory) and he dug an even deeper hole for himself telling everyone that his was "much faster in every way".

I didn't check his watch.

Tosser&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> You ain't helping. You're supposed to say, "No bad, that sucks!"


Well,

In that case, as well as being massively proportioned, the crown is ridiculously big, and what's with the 2 phase indicators when one will do, (I mean if it's day, it's not night - Duh!), and the tacky redundant North and South aeroplane indicators, the cut off numbered indices and mixing numbered windows with pointers, it's all over the place in terms of design.

Now put that blue VC back on and &#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Happy Friday lads
> View attachment 16015426
> 
> 
> ...


Having myself some scotch as well


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> No BMWs or Audis here. Just plain old Nissan.
> View attachment 16015277


You got the 370z?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Pongster said:


> No BMWs or Audis here. Just plain old Nissan.
> View attachment 16015277


The colour of this dial lifts it 10 levels above 'standard' BLRO IMO. Looks way better than black.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> You got the 370z?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


No, bro. Still convincing my wife. She promised me one two years ago. But she got me a Daydate instead. She wants me to sell a watch if i want a sports car.

but her dealership has a 370Z on display now. If nobody buys it (hopefully none since there's a 400z already), i will make one more pitch for her to buy it for me (in trust for our sons). Hehe.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> But someone on here said, I think it was Richard that people buy it because they know they can get their money back and that it was part of their purchasing decision.
> 
> That's a silly assertion.


Don't twist my words @Galaga . I meant I know many people park their money in a Rolex, believing that they can sell it quickly in case they needed cash. These are the people who baby their watches and buy and wear their watches with stickers still on.

Apparently that doesn't apply to those of us who don't need that cash and couldn't care less if they are scratched or not.

I believe that's what @mav and @Sappie66 were trying to demonstrate in their posts.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I'm still thinking if I should pull the trigger on this one... so cool!


Too much going on on the dial. Otherwise it looks good on you.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> No, bro. Still convincing my wife. She promised me one two years ago. But she got me a Daydate instead. She wants me to sell a watch if i want a sports car.
> 
> but her dealership has a 370Z on display now. If nobody buys it (hopefully none since there's a 400z already), i will make one more pitch for her to buy it for me (in trust for our sons). Hehe.


Nah, she did good.
The DayDate is a winner, a true heirloom piece, and is the only current Rolex that truly interests me. (If I had the money for one, and I don't)
The 370 can wait a little longer and will only depreciate rapidly in the meanwhile sitting in the dealership, so might end up being prudent to give it to you instead!

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> It looks cool, but *huge* on your wrist...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I do own the regular Big Pilot and at 46mm on my 6.75in wrist, it's huge, but that's the point. I love the watch! ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

So, gentlemen, where were we?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sorry guys, got to go out, see you later 👋


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Galaga

Look, I don't understand what's going on with you and I don't pretend to. But in my posts in the last couple days on this thread I have given nothing but facts. Somehow you've taken it very personally and seem to have been offended somehow?

This being an open forum anyone can post on whatever threads anyone wishes. Name calling/racist stereotyping is, to be honest, simply out of line.

Many like to believe we buy watches for different reasons - an investment, appreciation of well made machinery on the wrist, status symbol or what have you.

To me, it's just a watch. A wrist trinket like @sportura so aptly put it.

And btw, you're right about one thing - *we ARE a gang of misfits!* When everyone on the planet is either wearing a smartwatch/fitbit or checking the time on their phones we are here, arguing like a bunch of spoiled kids, about a watch and spend thousands of dollars for one.

That about sums it up?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Having myself some scotch as well
> View attachment 16015492


Nice mate, what drop?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Precisely. That's why i am seriously considering not renewing.


mine ran out 2 weeks before I expected and no admin request for renewal even


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry guys, got to go out, see you later ?


Isn't that what Oates said?

"Im just going outside, I might be a while"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> No, bro. Still convincing my wife. She promised me one two years ago. But she got me a Daydate instead. She wants me to sell a watch if i want a sports car.
> 
> but her dealership has a 370Z on display now. If nobody buys it (hopefully none since there's a 400z already), i will make one more pitch for her to buy it for me (in trust for our sons). Hehe.


Godfrey

Over dinner last night, my boss said maybe time to get me a new car. She just came from product viewing of Nissan and among others, they're launching a new terra soon.
I said she just got the terra for me last year. She said, no its three years old already. I said ok. Whatever she wants.
I checked the registration of the car just mow. It says january 2020. So i was kinda right.
Should i tell the boss?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Nah, she did good.
> The DayDate is a winner, a true heirloom piece, and is the only current Rolex that truly interests me. (If I had the money for one, and I don't)
> The 370 can wait a little longer and will only depreciate rapidly in the meanwhile sitting in the dealership, so might end up being prudent to give it to you instead!
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I like the way you think. It can be a tax write off if she decides to give it to me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Nice mate, what drop?


Just a Glenlivet 12. Meeting with a client.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Over dinner last night, my boss said maybe time to get me a new car. She just came from product viewing of Nissan and among others, they're launching a new terra soon.
> I said she just got the terra for me last year. She said, no its three years old already. I said ok. Whatever she wants.
> ...


A man wise enough to ask the question already knows the answer.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Isn't that what Oates said?
> 
> "Im just going outside, I might be a while"


I am back, it was chilly outside ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> mine ran out 2 weeks before I expected and no admin request for renewal even


Well, you're stuck with us here Si, not that there is anywhere worth your presence that you can't still access 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am back, it was chilly outside 🥶


I wish it was like that here in NYC...

Not only was it hot, the air was filled with smoke from a fire 2500 miles away... Better today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wish it was like that here in NYC...
> 
> Not only was it hot, the air was filled with smoke from a fire 2500 miles away... Better today.


Can't like this... how on earth can smoke travel 2500 miles without dissipating?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Can't like this... how on earth can smoke travel 2500 miles without dissipating?


It has been very bad...

We've got these big high-pressure systems sitting in the U.S. (piled up areas of atmosphere) that spin clockwise and combine to stream high-density smoke from west to east, and, accumulate ozone pollution much nearer to the surface than typical in summers, past. Maybe not the "perfect storm," but when combined with extreme heat this is what occurs.

Nasty, nasty.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Can't like this... how on earth can smoke travel 2500 miles without dissipating?


That's exactly what makes this fire so staggering, generating so much smoke that it _doesn't_ dissipate!






The people in Minnesota bore the brunt of it. Much worse than NY...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It has been very bad...
> 
> We've got these big high-pressure systems sitting in the U.S. (piled up areas of atmosphere) that spin clockwise and combine to stream high-density smoke from west to east, and, accumulate ozone pollution much nearer to the surface than typical in summers, past. Maybe not the "perfect storm," but when combined with extreme heat this is what occurs.
> 
> Nasty, nasty.


"You can learn anything in this thread."


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Over dinner last night, my boss said maybe time to get me a new car. She just came from product viewing of Nissan and among others, they're launching a new terra soon.
> I said she just got the terra for me last year. She said, no its three years old already. I said ok. Whatever she wants.
> ...


This is a tricky situation.

Correcting your wife is almost never a good idea, especially if you are right.

On the other hand, allowing her to spend money on you based on an error that you are aware of, could also be problematic if she knows you are aware of the error.

Given that someone at her dealership will almost certainly note the correct vintage of your current car, and likely make her aware of it, she will eventually discover it.

The real question is, is she actually aware and does she just want to do something nice for you despite this, or is she genuinely mistaken?

I would avoid the situation and suggest to her that you are happy to hold on to your current vehicle a little longer and hold out for that 370, (or even better, the Porsche) that you really want.

You get to demonstrate economic restraint, fiscal responsibility and martyrdom which should earn a few Porsche points&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> I like the way you think. It can be a tax write off if she decides to give it to me.


Even better. Now you've got to convince her corporate accountant that's the best way to go&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's exactly what makes this fire so staggering, generating so much smoke that it _doesn't_ dissipate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes! That's horrible.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Over dinner last night, my boss said maybe time to get me a new car. She just came from product viewing of Nissan and among others, they're launching a new terra soon.
> I said she just got the terra for me last year. She said, no its three years old already. I said ok. Whatever she wants.
> ...


We said many many times, the thread needs photos ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

That satellite video of the smoke is just amazing! It tells the whole story, really.

The following graphic is of current, active fires in the U.S. The symbols are animated, of course, but again- every symbol is an active fire:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> This is a tricky situation.
> 
> Correcting your wife is almost never a good idea, especially if you are right.
> 
> ...


^^^^ A wise man above and beyond his relatively few years on planet earth.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

OMG I just hit the jackpot! My local AD had a BLRO, Kermit, white daytona, AND the green leaf OP and I BOUGHT THEM ALL!!!!!

ok, ok, now that I have your attention, can some of you guys take the bickering to PMs? I can't tell if I should feel like an annoyed parent with squabbling kids, a horrified kid with divorcing parents, or a bitter cop with a few cans of pepper spray just asking to be used rolling up on some drunk kids spraying graffiti!

Lets get back to important issues, next round is on me....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Speaking of misfits&#8230;






Misfits are also world changers. ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> There are more ///M badged wannabes around Oz than actual ///M cars.
> 
> My favourite are those that inadvertently convert their BMW into a Mazda.
> 
> ...


I should get an ///M badge for my Honda.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I'm still thinking if I should pull the trigger on this one... so cool!


Jiminy.... .looks like a Diesel.

In which case it'll be "under the radar", hiding in plain sight.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I should get an ///M badge for my Honda.


I saw a red Civic once with Ferrari badges. He wanted to street race me to the next light. I was driving an S2000 at the time and didn't even try. True story. ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> So i take you are not in same age group as me and SaM?


I think I'm ten years older - didn't you get your DD for your 40th? I turned 50 last week.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, you're stuck with us here Si, not that there is anywhere worth your presence that you can't still access 😉


glad to be among you


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Fr. Simon, some of our friends and I saw your initial reply, and were discussing your good heart when you edited it right after, but it seems that having a good heart doesn't always pay.
> 
> May I suggest reading Matthew 12:35?


lol - "a kind word turns away wrath"
but not always - sometimes it invites more


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> We said many many times, the thread needs photos ?
> 
> View attachment 16015760


I have always liked this generation of Z car but have to note that the cockpit is tight! I've test-driven the model a few times and it is a fun car but only in short bursts for me&#8230; (I'm 6'1" FWIW -probably average these days).


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> I saw a red Civic once with Ferrari badges. He wanted to street race me to the next light. I was driving an S2000 at the time and didn't even try. True story. ?


It's the ones without a Ferrari badge or any ricers' accessories that you should avoid ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's the ones without a Ferrari badge or any ricers' accessories that you should avoid 😉


I was waiting for the Civic to go KA-BOOM!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> glad to be among you


We're all glad you're here Simon!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> lol - "a kind word turns away wrath"
> but not always - sometimes it invites more


Almost always though a kind word deflects anger. Usually.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I'm ten years older - didn't you get your DD for your 40th? I turned 50 last week.


Actually 45th. Just pretending to be a twennysumthin like SaM.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> I was waiting for the Civic to go KA-BOOM!


The scary part is that those cars don't have the body integrity, suspension, brakes, or aerodynamics to cope with the power and speed, or sustain a high speed crash, making them very dangerous.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> This is a tricky situation.
> 
> Correcting your wife is almost never a good idea, especially if you are right.
> 
> ...


Incisive. Thanks bro.

maybe she just wants to get the new terra. But over dinner she really believed my car is three years old already. And i even acquiesced later on. I said i remember test driving it after coming from a client meeting. And that client is no longer a client. So maybe three years have indeed passed. Hehe.

re Porsche, i have been able to satisfy that desire somehow. Though it only created more desires.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Actually 45th. Just pretending to be a twennysumthin like SaM.


You mean SaM is pretending to be twennysumthin (what language is that?) ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> You mean SaM is pretending to be twennysumthin (what language is that?) ?


Conversational english

the antecedent of like is twennysumthin not pretending. 

apologies for the infelicitous syntax


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> OMG I just hit the jackpot! My local AD had a BLRO, Kermit, white daytona, AND the green leaf OP and I BOUGHT THEM ALL!!!!!
> 
> ok, ok, now that I have your attention, can some of you guys take the bickering to PMs? I can't tell if I should feel like an annoyed parent with squabbling kids, a horrified kid with divorcing parents, or a bitter cop with a few cans of pepper spray just asking to be used rolling up on some drunk kids spraying graffiti!


This.



jason10mm said:


> Lets get back to important issues, next round is on me....


Love the re-focus but I'm thinking store-bought...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Conversational english
> 
> the antecedent of like is twennysumthin not pretending.
> 
> apologies for the infelicitous syntax


No apologies needed, I am self-confident enough to deal with your daedalian syntax.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I think I'm ten years older - didn't you get your DD for your 40th? I turned 50 last week.


Dude, you're 50?? Congrats! 

Color me amazed...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> No apologies needed, I am self-confident enough to deal with your daedalian syntax.


named for icarus' father it was?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Any recs for restaurants in SoCal? Will be in Oxnard next week to check in on the progress of Jerry Jones' Boys and we have to eat.

Any can't-miss places? Will likely hang around Ventura and Oxnard rather than fighting L.A. traffic unless you advise otherwise...

Thanks!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> named for icarus' father it was?


Exactly


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> And btw, you're right about one thing - *we ARE a gang of misfits!* When everyone on the planet is either wearing a smartwatch/fitbit or checking the time on their phones we are here, arguing like a bunch of spoiled kids, about a watch and spend thousands of dollars for one.


Yup.

And either one of these is OOO (doesn't matter which):


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Over dinner last night, my boss said maybe time to get me a new car. She just came from product viewing of Nissan and among others, they're launching a new terra soon.
> I said she just got the terra for me last year. She said, no its three years old already. I said ok. Whatever she wants.
> ...


NO DON'T TELL HER


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup.
> 
> And either one of these is OOO (doesn't matter which):
> View attachment 16016155
> ...












How'd you get a pic of Pongster's watch room??


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

OK after catching up, being preoccupied most of yesterday, I was disappointed to see perhaps my favorite thread jump off the rails during my absence. In fact one long time poster stated he was picking up his marbles and leaving the game but not until after excoriating another member.

This thread is no doubt one of the longest standing on WUS. We are an extremely diverse group from around the globe, and for at least one of us, English is not his primary tongue. We are different culturally as well as having different worldview's. Our strength as well as our weakness.

Over the course of time all of are going to encounter other people that get under our skins, especially outside OoO. When this happens outside OoO, I think most of us simply ignore the comments of people that we discern we don't like and ignore them, if not ignore entire threads. I do it all the time and suspect same is true for many of the rest of you guys. If someone is flagrantly violating the rules of conduct, it's not inappropriate to report to a moderator. Otherwise&#8230;

No problem with disagreements, sometimes heated but always done with respect. If one of us feels the need to jump on another guy with both feet, my feeling is best do it in a PM rather than making the rest of us uncomfortable.

That said, back to the business at hand.



















I posted these pictures earlier this morning on the Public Forum, a rare occurrence for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 16016161
> 
> 
> How'd you get a pic of Pongster's watch room??


Any watch you find there is yours bro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> OK after catching up, being preoccupied most of yesterday, I was disappointed to see perhaps my favorite thread jump off the rails during my absence. In fact one long time poster stated he was picking up his marbles and leaving the game but not until after excoriating another member.
> 
> This thread is no doubt one of the longest standing on WUS. We are an extremely diverse group from around the globe, and for at least one of us, English is not his primary tongue. We are different culturally as well as having different worldview's. Our strength as well as our weakness.
> 
> ...


Wise words from one of our wisest members. Hope everyone takes it to heart.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's the ones without a Ferrari badge or any ricers' accessories that you should avoid 😉


It's the ones with funny-smelling exhausts that get scary. Can't know what's under the hood.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Well said bro 59. And yes, English is not my primary language. And i need a dictionary to find out the meaning of excoriating.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Any watch you find there is yours bro


Hey, who's more generous than you?? Gimme some time to rent a truck...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BS, how does it feel to be 50 bro?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Incisive. Thanks bro.
> 
> maybe she just wants to get the new terra. But over dinner she really believed my car is three years old already. And i even acquiesced later on. I said i remember test driving it after coming from a client meeting. And that client is no longer a client. So maybe three years have indeed passed. Hehe.
> 
> re Porsche, i have been able to satisfy that desire somehow. Though it only created more desires.


If someone else corrects her about the Terra, you're free and clear. Independent third party moderating the discussion, after all.

And maybe the Porsche creates not more desires, but more _temptations_, if that makes sense.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> BS, how does it feel to be 50 bro?


I feel like I'm in my thirties. Spent a long time playing music for a living, which is a teenager-y thing to do. Now I'm in a relatively junior role and most of my peers (organizationally-speaking) are younger than me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> No apologies needed, I am self-confident enough to deal with your daedalian syntax.


You and Bro Pong need to stop using big words I don't understand and am too lazy to look up in Webster's best.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> If someone else corrects her about the Terra, you're free and clear. Independent third party moderating the discussion, after all.
> 
> And maybe the Porsche creates not more desires, but more _temptations_, if that makes sense.


Well to me, desire = temptation 

am contemplating what to get next. A nicer porsche. Or a nicer car altogether. Hmmmm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I feel like I'm in my thirties. Spent a long time playing music for a living, which is a teenager-y thing to do. Now I'm in a relatively junior role and most of my peers (organizationally-speaking) are younger than me.


I suppose that's good?

am wishing just to be in good health when i turn 50 in five years. My greatest wish now is to have at least one grandchild and still be strong at that point to play with him or her.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This.
> 
> Love the re-focus but I'm thinking store-bought...


You keep saying that like it is a bad thing. How else are slim, toned, tight butt girls gonna fill out a sports bra?

Your honor, may I present exhibits A and DD for the juries consideration...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any recs for restaurants in SoCal? Will be in Oxnard next week to check in on the progress of Jerry Jones' Boys and we have to eat.
> 
> Any can't-miss places? Will likely hang around Ventura and Oxnard rather than fighting L.A. traffic unless you advise otherwise...
> 
> Thanks!


Fortunately for you, I don't know of any can't miss places out there so that'll spare you from disaster. ?

If you care to drive a bit, there are some good choices in Santa Barbara to the west of Oxnard. North of SB is a small Danish town called Solvang that my wife and I love going to. Then of course if you drive into LA, there's lots of good options.

How long will you be in town for?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Fortunately for you, I don't know of any can't miss places out there so that'll spare you from disaster. ?
> 
> If you care to drive a bit, there are some good choices in Santa Barbara to the west of Oxnard. North of SB is a small Danish town called Solvang that my wife and I love going to. Then of course if you drive into LA, there's lots of good options.
> 
> How long will you be in town for?


From Tues thru Sat.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> *Well to me, desire = temptation*
> 
> am contemplating what to get next. A nicer porsche. Or a nicer car altogether. Hmmmm.


It's a super-fine line, I think --

Desires = self-induced wants;
Temptations = externally-influenced.

So what I'm saying is, in my not-yet-ragged-out Honda, I have _desires_ to maybe take it racing, etc.

In a much nicer car, specifically something obviously more expensive (like a 911 turbo cabrio), there may be more _temptations_ - higher vehicle performance, more smiles from certain passersby, etc. Asking me to do more things than I otherwise wouldn't have tried myself.

The "more smiles from passersby" thing is laughably well-documented:




__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> You keep saying that like it is a bad thing. How else are slim, toned, tight butt girls gonna fill out a sports bra?
> 
> Your honor, may I present exhibits A and DD for the juries consideration...


You make a couple of good points. 😁

Would have been better if she chose 1-2 sizes smaller tho...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Tues thru Sat.


So Mav, BSF and SaM will all be in the same metropolitan area next week?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I suppose that's good?
> 
> am wishing just to be in good health when i turn 50 in five years. My greatest wish now is to have at least one grandchild and still be strong at that point to play with him or her.


Good and bad.

Bad in the sense that I should be easily prepped for retirement by now, because the finish line is getting real close real fast. My wife, remember, is going to school for sonography. One of her professors sternly reminded her to use good ergonomics so that she wouldn't cause herself stress injury, saying, "You want to be able to do this for twenty years, right?" And I said, "You mean she should do this when she's _seventy_??"

But, good in the sense that I'm still physically capable enough of doing what I need to do. I feel very lucky, honestly, because some of my former colleagues came out worse than I did (requiring back surgery, pain meds, or whatever). But a good diet and a solid workout plan go a long ways for longevity.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any recs for restaurants in SoCal? Will be in Oxnard next week to check in on the progress of Jerry Jones' Boys and we have to eat.
> 
> Any can't-miss places? Will likely hang around Ventura and Oxnard rather than fighting L.A. traffic unless you advise otherwise...
> 
> Thanks!


I could give you recs for the LA area (downtown or West LA), but I don't have much experience in the Oxnard/Ventura area, sadly  wish I could be more help! If you do make it to LA, let us know and I'll throw some recs in the area you're in from awesome hole in the wall to finer dining!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

News from the NFL on the COVID front.

The NFL reports that about 75% of players are partially vaccinated but only half the teams (16) are at 80% or better. Their goal is 85% for everybody, so to "encourage" more vaccinations, the NFL has come out with a new policy.

If an unvaccinated player tests positive and infects enough of his teammates such that the team forfeits a game, the players on BOTH teams will forfeit their game checks!

Ezekiel Elliott (Cowboys running back) first heard of the new policy during a press conference and was asked what he thought of it. "Uhh, our game checks?!?" (He's already vaccinated but just imagine losing 1/17th of your annual salary because some guy refused to get a shot...)

This will be very interesting going forward.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Good and bad.
> 
> Bad in the sense that I should be easily prepped for retirement by now, because the finish line is getting real close real fast. My wife, remember, is going to school for sonography. One of her professors sternly reminded her to use good ergonomics so that she wouldn't cause herself stress injury, saying, "You want to be able to do this for twenty years, right?" And I said, "You mean she should do this when she's _seventy_??"
> 
> But, good in the sense that I'm still physically capable enough of doing what I need to do. I feel very lucky, honestly, because some of my former colleagues came out worse than I did (requiring back surgery, pain meds, or whatever). But a good diet and a solid workout plan go a long ways for longevity.


Your wife is a radiologist?

diet and workout. Two things i need to do at some point.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> So Mav, BSF and SaM will all be in the same metropolitan area next week?


I actually met up with Mav in person at a watch event this week! Good times!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> News from the NFL on the COVID front.
> 
> The NFL reports that about 75% of players are partially vaccinated but only half the teams (16) are at 80% or better. Their goal is 85% for everybody, so to "encourage" more vaccinations, the NFL has come out with a new poilcy.
> 
> ...


Peer pressure

it worked for grameen micro-lending


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> News from the NFL on the COVID front.
> 
> The NFL reports that about 75% of players are partially vaccinated but only half the teams (16) are at 80% or better. Their goal is 85% for everybody, so to "encourage" more vaccinations, the NFL has come out with a new policy.
> 
> ...


Here in LA, about a dozen or so bars have started to require proof of vaccination for entry. Rumor is that restaurants and other businesses may certainly follow suit. Honesty not sure if it's a good thing or bad thing. Definitely good to peer pressure/force more people to get vaccinated. But bad since it's a slippery slope and could lead to other bad things.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Your wife is a radiologist?
> 
> diet and workout. Two things i need to do at some point.


Not a radiologist (not radiation or x-rays), but studying to be a sonographer (ultrasound, but focusing on arteries n' veins, not fetuses).

"Eat This, Not That" plus P90X will cover all the fitness you'll ever need.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Not a radiologist (not radiation or x-rays), but studying to be a sonographer (ultrasound, but focusing on arteries n' veins, not fetuses).
> 
> "Eat This, Not That" plus P90X will cover all the fitness you'll ever need.


Oh. I always thought radiologists handle all imaging. They just incrementally study to be qualified to use the equipment and interpret the images.

learn new things everyday. How long is the sonography course? Almost done?

when i typed sonography, it auto corrected to snogging.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Here in LA, about a dozen or so bars have started to require proof of vaccination for entry. Rumor is that restaurants and other businesses may certainly follow suit. Honesty not sure if it's a good thing or bad thing. Definitely good to peer pressure/force more people to get vaccinated. But bad since it's a slippery slope and could lead to other bad things.


Here you get a freebie or a discount in some restaurants if you are vaccinated


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I suppose that's good?
> 
> am wishing just to be in good health when i turn 50 in five years. My greatest wish now is to have at least one grandchild and still be strong at that point to play with him or her.


At age 50 hopefully you won't even have reached your prime. In fact you want to be like BT - age 70 going on 60, not 70 going on 80!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> At age 50 hopefully you won't even have reached your prime. In fact you want to be like BT - age 70 going on 60, not 70 going on 80!


Is BT the eldest in OoO?

i would love to reach 70 and be healthy. both my parents are in their 70s now so i hope that gives me the right genes.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

5959HH said:


> At age 50 hopefully you won't even have reached your prime. In fact you want to be like BT - age 70 going on 60, not 70 going on 80!


My Doc told me that the choices you make in your 50's (diet, exercise etc.) will set you up for your 70's and 80's


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> My Doc told me that the choices you make in your 50's (diet, exercise etc.) will set you up for your 70's and 80's


So nothing to do yet in the 40s?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Here you get a freebie or a discount in some restaurants if you are vaccinated


I am a huge advocate of vaccinations, having experienced COVID19 infection firsthand. The likelihood of a serious event from vaccination is infinitesimally small whereas a serious event from COVID19 infection is not.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> My Doc told me that the choices you make in your 50's (diet, exercise etc.) will set you up for your 70's and 80's


That and good genes. HOWEVER exercise, eat the right foods and die anyways. Eventually.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Pongster said:


> So nothing to do yet in the 40s?


Nah, in the 40's you just maximize eating and drinking


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> So nothing to do yet in the 40s?


Started cutting down on red meat, ate a lot more salads and vegetables, and taking my coffee black instead of cream and sugar from mid-forties.

Helped keep my cholesterol level in check.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Well said bro 59. And yes, English is not my primary language. And i need a dictionary to find out the meaning of excoriating.


English is my first language and I havnt got a clue!

So when you look it up can you let me know as well.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Started cutting down on red meat, ate a lot more salads and vegetables, and taking my coffee black instead of cream and sugar from mid-forties.
> 
> Helped keep my cholesterol level in check.


On the other hand statin drugs can also keep your LDL cholesterol in check. For me coffee is undrinkable without cream and sugar. 








Especially this coffee is undrinkable without cream and sugar.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> English is my first language and I havnt got a clue!
> 
> So when you look it up can you let me know as well.


Excoriate is a medical term meaning damage or removal of the outer layer of skin but can also mean to severely criticize someone.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand statin drugs can also keep your LDL cholesterol in check. For me coffee is undrinkable without cream and sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used to use 18% table cream in my coffee... taste extremely good yes especially with a touch of sugar. Since going black my level is down to normal and I've gotten used to it.

In fact I don't have the yearning to go back to cream and sugar anymore.

I use UCC brand beans imported from Japan almost exclusively and only grind before I brew, but I do try out different ones whenever I get the chance to visit the specialty coffee shops around town.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Started cutting down on red meat, ate a lot more salads and vegetables, and taking my coffee black instead of cream and sugar from mid-forties.
> 
> Helped keep my cholesterol level in check.


Just got on the salad and veggie bandwagon; also cut back on my caffeine to just 1 coffee (no sugar) a day and perhaps 1 soda a month. Used to be many/day...

As for red meat, @manofrolex is taking care of me there...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I am a huge advocate of vaccinations, having experienced COVID19 infection firsthand. The likelihood of a serious event from vaccination is infinitesimally small whereas a serious event from COVID19 infection is not.


The Mrs had her first shot (Biontech) last week and aside from a slight sore and fever in the first couple days everything's normal.

I'll be having a full medical end of the month and after everything checks out I'll be taking my first shot.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just got on the salad and veggie bandwagon; also cut back on my caffeine to just 1 coffee (no sugar) a day and perhaps 1 soda a month. Used to be many/day...
> 
> As for red meat, @manofrolex is taking care of me there...


I'm still at 3 cups a day...😅


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

So after saying absolutely no more watches, what does a sinner like me do? Namely buy another Sinn pilot watch since I'm a pilot anyhow, hence sucker for most pilot watches. Fortunately I was given a generous trade in for a Ball watch that I almost never wore.


















































This Sinn 836 at 43mm is at the outer limits of what my wrist will accommodate and would probably fit Fr Simon's wrist better than mine, although lug to lug is only 49.7mm and the case only 10.6mm thick.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> You keep saying that like it is a bad thing. How else are slim, toned, tight butt girls gonna fill out a sports bra?
> 
> Your honor, may I present exhibits A and DD for the juries consideration...


I would love to comment on "A" but I am more than three (3) times her age and will falsely virtue-signal by restraining myself.

"DD," on the other hand&#8230; Well, I'm afraid there is a serious CG (center of gravity) issue along with the high potential for negative-dynamic-stability. Get all moving and- Let's just say, a good five-point harness might be one's best friend.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> So nothing to do yet in the 40s?


Yes, listen to the advices given by people that don't follow them, or better put, listen to their advices, but don't do what they do 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Started cutting down on red meat, ate a lot more salads and vegetables, and taking my coffee black instead of cream and sugar from mid-forties.
> 
> Helped keep my cholesterol level in check.


Now that's a good advice to follow Pong, you seen how healthy Bro Dick looks


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now that's a good advice to follow Pong, you seen how healthy Bro Dick looks


Looking healthy is one thing, but since I'm a regular smoker I wouldn't be too sure. Which is why I try to be as healthy as possible in other aspects with my "unhealthy lifestyle". 😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Oh. I always thought radiologists handle all imaging. They just incrementally study to be qualified to use the equipment and interpret the images.
> 
> learn new things everyday. How long is the sonography course? Almost done?
> 
> when i typed sonography, it auto corrected to *snogging*.


lol @ snogging -- what do you usually type about, then?

This course is two full school years plus a summer. So she started fall of last year and should finish by spring of next year. She also needs to accrue something like 600 hours (I think) of hands-on practice - some in the school lab, but mostly in an active clinic or hospital - so her actual completion date depends on reaching that goal.

She'll run the machine, manipulate the transducer probe, and produce images, but she won't be allowed to determine a diagnosis. That's the doctor's job. She can second-guess the scans and point out features and possible problems, though.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Off to grab lunch with my fireball Seiko!

Such a fun piece


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> ...


Oh no! I hope she's not related to Beavis!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I went to three of five local ADs today to work out a plan to replace and downsize with a Batman, Sub date, and fluted DJ41. Will talk to the other two ADs tomorrow. LN GMT (and quite a few non-Rolex) would go; smooth DJ41 stays. We'll see how it pans out.🤞


----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

When did OoO turn to managing cholesterol?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> ^^^^ A wise man above and beyond his relatively few years on planet earth.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> OMG I just hit the jackpot! My local AD had a BLRO, Kermit, white daytona, AND the green leaf OP and I BOUGHT THEM ALL!!!!!
> 
> ok, ok, now that I have your attention, can some of you guys take the bickering to PMs? I can't tell if I should feel like an annoyed parent with squabbling kids, a horrified kid with divorcing parents, or a bitter cop with a few cans of pepper spray just asking to be used rolling up on some drunk kids spraying graffiti!
> 
> Lets get back to important issues, next round is on me....


They raise some very good points, and pints&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I should get an ///M badge for my Honda.


Nah.

If you've already got VTEC badges, you need "TRUST" stickers&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> I saw a red Civic once with Ferrari badges. He wanted to street race me to the next light. I was driving an S2000 at the time and didn't even try. True story.


Owner told the workshop it was a new model, that he was "testing", as yet unreleased in Australia.

No explanation as to why Mercedes couldn't change their own tyres&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Love the re-focus but I'm thinking AD-bought...


Extensive purchase history required and a waiting list for in demand items like those&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> NO DON'T TELL HER












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> OK after catching up, being preoccupied most of yesterday, I was disappointed to see perhaps my favorite thread jump off the rails during my absence. In fact one long time poster stated he was picking up his marbles and leaving the game but not until after excoriating another member.
> 
> This thread is no doubt one of the longest standing on WUS. We are an extremely diverse group from around the globe, and for at least one of us, English is not his primary tongue. We are different culturally as well as having different worldview's. Our strength as well as our weakness.
> 
> ...












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> *If someone else corrects her about the Terra, you're free and clear. Independent third party moderating the discussion, after all.*
> 
> And maybe the Porsche creates not more desires, but more _temptations_, if that makes sense.


Not at all.

The someone else is not independent, it's her dealership, and there only needs to be the tiniest hint of suspicion that @Pongster knew and kept quiet, (however unfair that may seem), for it to turn on him.

I don't know Mrs P, but if this were Mrs B5, I would be guiding towards a different outcome&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Well to me, desire = temptation
> 
> am contemplating what to get next. A nicer porsche. Or a nicer car altogether. Hmmmm.


A new watch perhaps&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> News from the NFL on the COVID front.
> 
> The NFL reports that about 75% of players are partially vaccinated but only half the teams (16) are at 80% or better. Their goal is 85% for everybody, so to "encourage" more vaccinations, the NFL has come out with a new policy.
> 
> ...


This seems like a totally unenforceable policy. How can you possibly blame an unvaccinated player for spreading covid when totally vaccinated people are getting delta at fairly high rates?
Edit: Not to mention this now HEAVILY incentives player to lie about symptoms or cheat the test.... which is probably the NFLs intent all along, gotta keep those games going!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

And another thing.

Do the newbies know how this thread started? It was basically @sportura and I and others giving it to him about his love of Rolex.

However he turned it around with wit and charm and enabled (more convinced) many of us to buy Rolex watches. Sometimes things got heated but it was always patched up and the thread became an institution.

We dealt with it and pushed the boundaries. Now everyone gets offended and immediately you get accused of being a bigot even a racist.

Toughen up.

The joint has lost its soul.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> This seems like a totally unenforceable policy.


Unless the players' union signed off on the new policy before it was announced. Tough to think the NFL would announce it unilaterally without getting the union to go along...



jason10mm said:


> How can you possibly blame an unvaccinated player for spreading covid when totally vaccinated people are getting delta at fairly high rates?


I'm hearing widespread reports that the new reported cases are 95+% _unvaccinated_ people with the vaccinated making up the balance. And if there's breakthrough on vacccinated folks, they're either asymptomatic or only mildly affected. Nothing that makes them severely ill or hospitalized. Not so for the unvaccinated. The NFL is just trying to apply peer pressure, as one of our bros pointed out.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Galaga said:


> And another thing.
> 
> Do the newbies know how this thread started? It was basically @sportura and I and others giving it to him about his love of Rolex.
> 
> ...


And I respect how the OoO thread started. To be honest I have been reading it for a long time but only have been joining in recently. Once upon a time, I read posts that Sporty made and at first really peeved me off. They seemed obnoxious. But the guy really knows his stuff. Even to the point that when I was down and out, I Pmed Sportura for some "words of wisdom". And guess what? It worked. I followed his advice and it has turned my work career around.

the OoO thread seems to be a great bunch of guys all shooting the ****e and providing help to each other. For that reason I am now a regular and joining in.
It's a shame that some long standing members have been beaten into submission. Sporty being one of them.

I don't meant to talk out of school about anyone especially Sportura but from someone that has been watching and reading for ages this is my Opinion on Omega Thread&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From today's wanderings...




























Love how the owner renovated the front stoop to have a double stairway.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

.. never mind-


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Bro G first of all I discern no one on OoO is a spiritual leader other than BT; as I said earlier we are all a bunch 0f diverse guys communicating random stuff, mostly about nonsense, occasionally serious stuff, even watch stuff. However should any of us have conflict with another member, no reason for anyone to leave the discussion, particularly you. Although you and I sometimes differ in opinions, specifically about watches, your own experience and input is worthwhile, and I urge you to stay. If someone else really rubs you the wrong way, there is absolutely no reason to go back and forth. After all WUS is supposed to be a form of mental relaxation, not conflict. Regarding PM's and behavior, even I must remind myself of a couple of rules of conduct whenever I feel the need to go ballistic:

"2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the Moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the Moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.

Members who have personal issues with other members and Moderators must resolve their differences outside the forum.

3. Private Messages (PM), along with other private correspondence, are not to be posted to the open forum without the permission of their original authors. If someone is concerned about the content of a PM that they receive, they should report it to the Moderators who will consider what action is to be taken."

So my message to you is insist that you keep on keeping on OoO and DON'T LEAVE!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> We dealt with it and pushed the boundaries. Now everyone gets offended and immediately you get accused of being a bigot even a racist.
> 
> Toughen up.


Personally, my family and I, including my kid, have been verbally attacked over the past year and called vile, racist names several times over a pandemic not of our fault. One particular insult had been repeated here on WUS by a certain member, and backed up and liked by others. I called them out, the admin team quickly resolved it to my satisfaction (props and thanks to them) and I moved on. All good, it's all in the past. But since you bring it up, I'm happy to explain some of the recent past events so you and others are clear.

I don't need to toughen up or even put up with those highly offensive insults. I really don't need to hear that stuff IRL, then come here and read it again. I'm generally a very tolerant person, even moreso online since we don't have the luxury of body language and eye contact. But everyone has a certain redline to never cross.

I have actively chosen to not associate myself or interact with certain people and be friends with others. That's life and as such, everyone makes choices in their personal relationships. I'm not trying to be friends with everyone and highly appreciate and value the few true friends that I've met here on WUS and in the watch community on IG. You and others have also made certain choices as well. Can we at least agree to respect our respective choices?

PS - This is my only public post about this to explain recent events. I won't respond to any replies to this to avoid any debates or further arguments. Happy to discuss via PM but like I said, I've made my choices and happily moved on.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Hamstur said:


> When did OoO turn to managing cholesterol?


When a bunch of girls rejoined ? ;-))


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mav said:


> Personally, my family and I, including my kid, have been verbally attacked over the past year and called vile, racist names several times over a pandemic not of our fault that have been repeated here on WUS by a certain member, and backed up and liked by others. I called them out, the admin team quickly resolved it to my satisfaction (props and thanks to them) and I moved on. All good, it's all in the past. But since you bring it up, I'm happy to explain some of the recent past events so you and others are clear.
> 
> I don't need to toughen up or even put up with those highly offensive insults. I really don't need to hear that stuff IRL, then come and read it again. I'm generally a very tolerant person, even moreso online since we don't have the luxury of body language and eye contact. But everyone has a certain redline to never cross.
> 
> ...


Mav

How is me stating that Chinese people generally liking gold racist? That's a fact. I grew up in Cabramatta. Look it up, it has more South East Asian people than any other suburb in Sydney. I have many Asian mates. They also love red and yellow as their preferred colour of cars. Will never buy white because they associated it with death and will never buy a home with a number 4 in it. That's some of the stuff I know about the Australian South East Asian community.

And even if COVID19 came from China I blame the Communist Government for trying to cover it up not the general population.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Hamstur said:


> When did OoO turn to managing cholesterol?


Well, when we realized we're all of a certain, uh, vintage&#8230;


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Mav
> 
> How is me stating that Chinese people generally liking gold racist? That's a fact. I grew up in Cabramatta. Look it up, it has more South East Asian people than any other suburb in Sydney. I have many Asian mates. They also love red and yellow as their preferred colour of cars. Will never buy white because they associated it with death and will never buy a home with a number 4 in it. That's some of the stuff I know about the Australian South East Asian community.
> 
> And even if COVID19 came from China I blame the Communist Government for trying to cover it up not the general population.


I grew up in Wakeley a suburb very close to Cabramatta snd I have to agree with Galaga


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mav said:


> Personally, my family and I, including my kid, have been verbally attacked over the past year and called vile, racist names several times over a pandemic not of our fault that have been repeated here on WUS by a certain member, and backed up and liked by others. I called them out, the admin team quickly resolved it to my satisfaction (props and thanks to them) and I moved on. All good, it's all in the past. But since you bring it up, I'm happy to explain some of the recent past events so you and others are clear.
> 
> I don't need to toughen up or even put up with those highly offensive insults. I really don't need to hear that stuff IRL, then come and read it again. I'm generally a very tolerant person, even moreso online since we don't have the luxury of body language and eye contact. But everyone has a certain redline to never cross.
> 
> ...


Mav

i must have missed the racism.

if it did occur - unacceptable


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I grew up in Wakeley a suburb very close to Cabramatta snd I have to agree with Galaga


Small world. My best mate growing up lived in Hall Place off Smithfield Rd near the old drive in.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> A new watch perhaps&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That has always been in my sights. I have a watch plan. An order of battle from 2000 to 2026 when i stop buying.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Well to me, desire = temptation
> 
> am contemplating what to get next. A nicer porsche. Or a nicer car altogether. Hmmmm.


You mistyped "additional" car


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Small world. My best mate growing up lived in Hall Place off Smithfield Rd near the old drive in.


Hahahaha I grew up on box rd just off bulls rd. Went to king park and westfields high. Lol. Small world brother G.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The perfect companion when you're suck in notoriously bad LA traffic...










Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

mav said:


> The perfect companion when you're suck in notoriously bad LA traffic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a reminder of how fast you should be going.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Because it's the Olympics


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Watching the Men's Cycling road race.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Watching the Men's Cycling road race.


Was watching volleyball and softball earlier. Canada lost to Italy in the former. Close game. Canada was leading Australia in the latter. Then had to have lunch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Was watching volleyball and softball earlier. Canada lost to Italy in the former. Close game. Canada was leading Australia in the latter. Then had to have lunch.


Godfrey

didnt see it but read in news. Filipino boxer won his first match. Off to round of 16. So four more for gold. Another Filipino taekwondo jin lost his first match.

during opening ceremonies (watched the replay), it was mentioned that Philippines has dubious record of having most Olympic medals without a gold.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh yeah, the Olympics!

My ticket (circled):










US women's water polo crushing Japan - 6 different US players having scored goals so far:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Ohhhh shyt, S Korea (multi-time gold medalists) vs India in archery:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Ohhhh shyt, S Korea (multi-time gold medalists) vs India in archery:
> 
> View attachment 16017326


ROK heading to the semifinals. I gotta go to bed. Best of luck to these kids.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Because it's the Olympics
> View attachment 16017286


Where's the gold? According to some we Chinese *LOVE* gold...????


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Where's the gold? According to some we Chinese *LOVE* gold...🤣🤣🤣🤣


First, the Philippines has only won silver and bronze so far.

Second, i read somewhere that the winner of the ancient olympics were crowned with silver laureates. No gold.

Third, i dont fancy the green motif of the gold BB.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Where's the gold? According to some we Chinese *LOVE* gold...


You've only been partially westernized with your two tone Black Bay.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> Mav
> 
> i must have missed the racism.
> 
> *if it did occur - unacceptable*


It did occur - it was gently challenged as unacceptable - the mods saw n removed it

It may have been said in jest to @mui.richard, but a generic slur at Asians, said to an Asian, needed questioning. Sure print on screen on forums can fail to convey tone and intent and be misconstrued - but the poster had the chance to pull it back, but instead took umbridge and started using invective and insult, insinuating those questioning racist profiling should toughen up and not be politically correct. If calling out racism is politically correct, then let us be politically correct.

If it was not racist then let that be explained and the statement defended. But employing invective and insult calling for folk to toughen up isn't tough. Tough is admitting you were wrong and apologising for giving offence.

I've been with WUS since before the rebrand over 15years ago - this Oooo thread I've read from the sidelines but not participated in. Maybe my post misjudged how things work here, if so I apologise. Maybe Mav & Richard dont mind such comments and it's just banter? I dunno.

As I dont have a Rolex anymore & do have Omegas, I guess Omega forum is where I belong


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Simon said:


> It did occur - it was gently challenged as unacceptable - the mods saw n removed it
> 
> It may have been said in jest to @mui.richard, but a generic slur at Asians, said to an Asian, needed questioning. Sure print on screen on forums can fail to convey tone and intent and be misconstrued - but the poster had the chance to pull it back, but instead took umbridge and started using invective and insult, insinuating those questioning racist profiling should toughen up and not be politically correct. If calling out racism is politically correct, then let us be politically correct.
> 
> ...


For the last freakin time how the hell is saying that Asians generally like gold racist? Seriously.

You reckon it would be the same if I said the Irish generally liked green? You reckon they'd jump up and down?

I must be living in another universe not just down under.

Nobody asked you to leave but it would be great if your besty did.

And I don't know anything about what happened to @mav because it wasn't me that made direct racist comments about him.

You think I'm from the first fleet? My family escaped from Communist Yugoslavia. I'm part of a minority too but consider myself 100% Australian.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> You've only been partially westernized with your two tone Black Bay.


For the love of gold didn't realize these guys are Chinese!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> For the love of gold didn't realize these guys are Chinese!
> 
> View attachment 16017388
> 
> ...


Not the point. I like gold too. Remember when I said that I'd buy a two tone Sub and admired Stallone's all gold Rolex Submariner?

Problem is you are totally missing the point and joining the herd for who knows what reason.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> It did occur - it was gently challenged as unacceptable - the mods saw n removed it
> 
> It may have been said in jest to @mui.richard, but a generic slur at Asians, said to an Asian, needed questioning. Sure print on screen on forums can fail to convey tone and intent and be misconstrued - but the poster had the chance to pull it back, but instead took umbridge and started using invective and insult, insinuating those questioning racist profiling should toughen up and not be politically correct. If calling out racism is politically correct, then let us be politically correct.
> 
> ...


You belong here father


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> You've only been partially westernized with your two tone Black Bay.


Bro Dick has a two tone black bay, bro G?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> For the love of gold didn't realize these guys are Chinese!
> 
> View attachment 16017388
> 
> ...


I wont be surprised if they have Chinese blood.  i am 10% chinese.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Bro Dick has a two tone black bay, bro G?


That I do.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Bro Dick has a two tone black bay, bro G?


Yes, it's awesome.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> That I do.
> 
> View attachment 16017402


39mm or 41mm?

nice. But i am not much a fan of TT.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Galaga said:


> For the last freakin time how the hell is saying that Asians generally like gold racist? Seriously.
> 
> You reckon it would be the same if I said the Irish generally liked green? You reckon they'd jump and down?
> 
> ...


Come on Galaga - the mods removing your post means they agreed it could be construed as racist

But if you say it was not intended or aimed as such I accept that - what matters is whether an Asian would perceive & receive it as such and I was trying to put myself in @mui.richard shoes who you posted it at him. I admit I may have totally missed it and come in at the wrong point of a conversation - and perhaps Richard would not take offence.

I have been doing a lot of work professionally lately on this issue of Racism - spent many many hours in "shared listenings" hearing countless testimonies given from folk on their experience of racism. The macro injustices and the micro aggressions are systemic. So maybe I'm too sensitive and maybe I read in your comment what wasn't there.

But I posted a gentle note to you which perhaps was too oblique - I thought you might take it back and say "no offence intended" instead you piled on at me - swearing & suggesting I was some PC snow-flake. You confused my showing respect to others as being limp.

I dont know what has gone between you n PF, he aint my 'besty' but he's an internet pal, like many others here - like Mav & Richard & Pong who are Asian and who I was conscious of reading ur comment.

pax


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I think this is my only TT


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Interesting that the signage all still says "TOKYO 2020".

I understand why, but still interesting...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> Come on Galaga - the mods removing your post means they agreed it could be construed as racist
> 
> But if you say it was not intended or aimed as such I accept that - what matters is whether an Asian would perceive & receive it as such and I was trying to put myself in @mui.richard shoes who you posted it at him. I admit I may have totally missed it and come in at the wrong point of a conversation - and perhaps Richard would not take offence.
> 
> ...


I got banned here awhile ago for posting a picture that could be construed as obscene.

i told the mods it was just a picture of a man's feet and not a woman's vagina. Still i got banned since the picture could be construed as a vagina.

good thing it was just a temporary ban.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Interesting that the signage all still says "TOKYO 2020".
> 
> I understand why, but still interesting...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It would be another round of expenses to make it 2021. Hehe.

Euro championships a while back was also called Euro 2020 right?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Simon said:


> Come on Galaga - the mods removing your post means they agreed it could be construed as racist
> 
> But if you say it was not intended or aimed as such I accept that - what matters is whether an Asian would perceive & receive it as such and I was trying to put myself in @mui.richard shoes who you posted it at him. I admit I may have totally missed it and come in at the wrong point of a conversation - and perhaps Richard would not take offence.
> 
> ...


They didn't remove my post. I edit the post against PF. That had nothing racist about it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> It did occur - it was gently challenged as unacceptable - the mods saw n removed it
> 
> It may have been said in jest to @mui.richard, but a generic slur at Asians, said to an Asian, needed questioning. Sure print on screen on forums can fail to convey tone and intent and be misconstrued - but the poster had the chance to pull it back, but instead took umbridge and started using invective and insult, insinuating those questioning racist profiling should toughen up and not be politically correct. If calling out racism is politically correct, then let us be politically correct.
> 
> ...


You have done nothing wrong. You and your Omegas are very welcome here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> They didn't remove my post. I edit the post against PF. That had nothing racist about it.


Let's just all have a good time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> You have done nothing wrong. You and your Omegas are very welcome here...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


How about my Seikos?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> *For the last freakin time how the hell is saying that Asians generally like gold racist?* Seriously.
> 
> You reckon it would be the same if I said the Irish generally liked green? You reckon they'd jump up and down?
> 
> ...


It's called racial profiling G.

Much like calling all Americans loud and crass, all Poms smelly, all Greeks dodgy, etc. etc.

Please don't take this the wrong way, but as a fellow Australian of immigrant stock, {Aren't most of us other than the original inhabitants?), I can assure you, that even if the intention is not to be offensive, it can often come across that way, especially if it doesn't apply to the target audience, which in this case, it clearly doesn't.

It doesn't make* you *a racist, but it does portray you as a little insensitive to the feelings of others...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> It's called racial profiling G.
> 
> Much like calling all Americans loud and crass, all Poms smelly, all Greeks dodgy, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Would australians of british descent consider Poms derogatory in itself?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Black5 said:


> It's called racial profiling G.
> 
> Much like calling all Americans loud and crass, all Poms smelly, all Greeks dodgy, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, the intention wasn't to offend.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> I got banned here awhile ago for posting a picture that could be construed as obscene.
> 
> i told the mods it was just a picture of a man's feet and not a woman's vagina. Still i got banned since the picture could be construed as a vagina.
> 
> good thing it was just a temporary ban.


It was me.
I complained.
I was jealous I didn't post it first...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

@Galaga - I accept what you say and apologise where my borrowed offence was misplaced and response misaimed


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> It was me.
> I complained.
> I was jealous I didn't post it first...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Seriously bro? But not a big deal. Also good to take a break from WUS.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So all good?

we can now focus on the “drama and nonsense”


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey on a different note, how good does my new strap look outside in the sun&#8230;&#8230;..









says the Aussie Italian in the corner trying to change the subject because there isn't a winner and won't be one.
The situation is the, everyone is offended and will continually be offended. So let's all just take a calm sip of some 38 yr old single malt and chill the F out.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hey on a different note, how good does my new strap look outside in the sun&#8230;&#8230;..
> View attachment 16017442
> 
> 
> ...


Some timely behavior?

38yo smsw. Cant say i have tried the one. 25yo might be oldest i have tried.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Some timely behavior?
> 
> 38yo smsw. Cant say i have tried the one. 25yo might be oldest i have tried.


I have a bottle of 38 yr laphroag before. Very Smokey.
I currently have just a couple of bottles of the standard glenfidich 12 yr and other drinks like Amaro Montenegro. But me thinks we should pass it around.
Getting kinda tense.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Anybody care for some scotch and/or cigars?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Fair enough, the intention wasn't to offend.


Maybe that wasn't your intention, but the result is the same. I WAS offended.
You know what they say about the best intentions right?
Besides, if your comments weren't meant to offend, why post them in the first place?
As everyone here knows, I CAN take a joke and often I refer to myself as a Dick. No problem, no harm no foul. But your posted comments, given the context, were meant to be friendly banters?

@Simon you weren't wrong standing up to him, I truly believe this sort of racial profiling ought to stop, OoO or not. Lots of people on this forum have seen it many times from me, I often said we're all people and to me that means one thing - mutual respect. Years ago I posted some newborn baby photos on here from my work, and somehow the Aussie mates here found it unacceptable on an open forum. Fine, I chalked it up to culture shock and refrained from further sharing them here.

So if I can respect my fellow posters' culture and can show restraint, why is it so hard for you to do the same? Do I somehow deserve less respect?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I have a bottle of 38 yr laphroag before. Very Smokey.
> I currently have just a couple of bottles of the standard glenfidich 12 yr and other drinks like Amaro Montenegro. But me thinks we should pass it around.
> Getting kinda tense.


Have only tried the 10yo.

my former boss loves Amaro as a digestif. He has one all over his island resort. So when i go there and since i am one of the few who know about it, i have shots of my own as well.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

As someone with Italian heritage I have been on the crappy end of racial slurs all my life. We all need to just chill. It doesn’t matter. If you are offended and can’t work out what is fair and equitable then come to another arrangement and spare the rest of us the grief.
That, I believe is having respect.

OoO is a thread thathas been going on too long for this rubbish.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Maybe that wasn't your intention, but the result is the same. I WAS offended.
> You know what they say about the best intentions right?
> Besides, if your comments weren't meant to offend, why post them in the first place?
> As everyone here knows, I CAN take a joke and often I refer to myself as a Dick. No problem, no harm no foul. But your posted comments, given the context, were meant to be friendly banters?
> ...


If you were offended, Richard I apologize. I didn't think you would be though.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Have only tried the 10yo.
> 
> my former boss loves Amaro as a digestif. He has one all over his island resort. So when i go there and since i am one of the few who know about it, i have shots of my own as well.


I like it over ice with some toasted orange peel in it. Gives it a little bit of smokiness. This was yesterday's Amaro.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Most of us Aussies thought it was a bit creepy re: the baby photos. We weren’t offended.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

A nice drink and a Rolex, doesn’t get much better.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> It would be another round of expenses to make it 2021. Hehe.
> 
> Euro championships a while back was also called Euro 2020 right?


Yes, I get it would have been a significant unnecessary cost to update everything

It doesn't trouble me at all.

Not sure about Euro as I didn't watch any of it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I like it over ice with some toasted orange peel in it. Gives it a little bit of smokiness. This was yesterday's Amaro.
> View attachment 16017458


I always take it in a shot glass. Will give your way a try next time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Yes, I get it would have been a significant unnecessary cost to update everything
> 
> It doesn't trouble me at all.
> 
> ...


I think (if i remember right), it was also called Euro2020 even if played just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> A nice drink and a Rolex, doesn't get much better.


Perfect company will make it better


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My favorite scotch is Lagavulin 16. But what i have open in one location is a Macallan and a Glenlivet. Just finished a Hibiki in another. Next up there is a Macallan I think. My next for opening at home is a Kavalan.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> How about my Seikos?
> View attachment 16017416


Wear it in good health...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> My favorite scotch is Lagavulin 16. But what i have open in one location is a Macallan and a Glenlivet. Just finished a Hibiki in another. Next up there is a Macallan I think. My next for opening at home is a Kavalan.


I'm a big fan of Hibiki and Oban 14.

Enjoy Macallan 12 and Johnnie Black as a staple!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Wear it in good health...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


What? Not welcome here?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm a big fan of Hibiki and Oban 14.
> 
> Enjoy Macallan 12 and Johnnie Black as a staple!


This very rich former boss i mentioned above, he always has black label. On the rocks plus diluted with water. 1:1.

once, i told him, why wont he try single malt (it was the rage here then, about 10 years ago or so). He told, he has been to all the distilleries in Scotland and tried them all. And JW black is the best.

since takes it with ice and water, i suppose i see why it works best for him.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Would australians of british descent consider Poms derogatory in itself?


Pom is not usually used as a term of derision so I don't think so, but I'm not actually sure.

If they do, I apologise...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm a big fan of Hibiki and Oban 14.
> 
> Enjoy Macallan 12 and Johnnie Black as a staple!


I tried teeling early this year (during my peaky blinders phase). Found it good as well.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I always take it in a shot glass. Will give your way a try next time.


I have had it as a shot too. It's lovely that way but the way I do it gives you more time to savour it. Also as the ice melts it mellows the bitterness a bit.

I have also used it as a layer in a pousse cafe. If you don't know what that is look it up. I have made 6 layer ones.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Fair enough, *the intention wasn't to offend.*


I know that...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Perfect company will make it better


We are given the hand we a dealt. Make a pair of 6's a 4 of a kind.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> This very rich former boss i mentioned above, he always has black label. On the rocks plus diluted with water. 1:1.
> 
> once, i told him, why wont he try single malt (it was the rage here then, about 10 years ago or so). He told, he has been to all the distilleries in Scotland and tried them all. And JW black is the best.
> 
> since takes it with ice and water, i suppose i see why it works best for him.


(Might be a problem), but I feel like I can drink Johnnie Black almost like water. It's a very well balanced blended scotch that can be enjoyed neat or on the rocks!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> My favorite scotch is Lagavulin 16. But what i have open in one location is a Macallan and a Glenlivet. Just finished a Hibiki in another. Next up there is a Macallan I think. My next for opening at home is a Kavalan.


I haven't had the macallan yet but it's my next purchase. Harvey specter hey?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Pom is not usually used as a term of derision so I don't think so, but I'm not actually sure.
> 
> If they do, I apologise...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Like here, we have a term "Intsik" for Filipino-Chinese. I thought it was an OK term to use. When i grew older, i learned it was considered derogatory by Filipino-Chinese.

like the N word i think. OK if it's used by african-americans amongst themselves but not OK if used by a non-African-American.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> *Seriously bro?* But not a big deal. Also good to take a break from WUS.


Of course not.

Serious is not my thing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> (Might be a problem), but I feel like I can drink Johnnie Black almost like water. It's a very well balanced blended scotch that can be enjoyed neat or on the rocks!


Have yet to try it neat. My rule, even for single malt, 12 and below, i take on the rocks (except islay). 15 and above, i take neat.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Serious is not my thing...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Well i apologize for thinking you were serious. 

but i actually thought you werent.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I haven't had the macallan yet but it's my next purchase. Harvey specter hey?


Macallan was the first single malt i had i think.

he's my idol. Hoping for the day i can have a three piece suit without having the need for belt loops or suspenders.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Have yet to try it neat. My rule, even for single malt, 12 and below, i take on the rocks (except islay). 15 and above, i take neat.


A man of principle. Nice. Neat is the way to go and if it's the only way then you need to invest in some fine aged scotch. So I do like your rules.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Have yet to try it neat. My rule, even for single malt, 12 and below, i take on the rocks (except islay). 15 and above, i take neat.


I'm not an Islay person. I feel like I'm drinking smoked salmon  one of the partners at our firm loves lagvulin and shares it all the time. We had an informal drink one afternoon and used paper/styrofoam cups &#8230; I'm not kidding, the scotch was eating through the cup and almost disintegrating it


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> A man of principle. Nice. Neat is the way to go and if it's the only way then you need to invest in some fine aged scotch. So I do like your rules.


I did take the glenlivet 12 yesterday neat.

am flexible.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Anybody care for some scotch and/or cigars?


And yes, cigars are a nice treat too. I do like a perdomo with a coffee.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm not an Islay person. I feel like I'm drinking smoked salmon  one of the partners at our firm loves lagvulin and shares it all the time. We had an informal drink one afternoon and used paper cups &#8230; I'm not kidding, the scotch was eating through the cup and almost disintegrating if


Really? Wow


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> And yes, cigars are a nice treat too. I do like a perdomo with a coffee.


Havent tried cigars with coffee. Only either whisky or gin or beer.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Really? Wow


Yup! I'll admit, sipping slowly it wasn't bad, though


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Really? Wow


Godfrey

and the smoky thing is what JW tries to copy with the double black, i think


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I did take the glenlivet 12 yesterday neat.
> 
> am flexible.


So have I. It's down at the holiday house in Shellharbour. I have a bottle there for when I want to have a nice swig.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> My favorite scotch is Lagavulin 16. But what i have open in one location is a Macallan and a Glenlivet. Just finished a Hibiki in another. Next up there is a Macallan I think. My next for opening at home is a Kavalan.


Lagavulin 16 is one of my favourites as well.
I can't resist the Macallan though...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup! I'll admit, sipping slowly it wasn't bad, though


Maybe because you were drinking with people you didnt want to be with. Hehe.

it's always the company for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Lagavulin 16 is one of my favourites as well.
> I can't resist the Macallan though...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I would have thought Black label was your favorite


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> and the smoky thing is what JW tries to copy with the double black, i think


You're right. I'm not a huge fan of double black. Gold was my favorite. I still have a bottle, unopened from college. Saving it for my wedding (whenever that's going to be, lol). "Platinum" just isn't the same. Other than black, green is the most like a single malt, and blue is simply special

EDIT: other than black label, I enjoy green, which is most like a single malt, and blue is special (i.e., wasn't implying black label was like a single malt)


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Havent tried cigars with coffee. Only either whisky or gin or beer.


I pair my cigar with a drink based on what the cigar tastes like. Some have a coffee and burned dark chocolate note, some peppery, some even have a stone fruit note to them so I try and pair with a suitable drink.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Maybe because you were drinking with people you didnt want to be with. Hehe.
> 
> it's always the company for me.


Actually, I think who I was drinking with made it tolerable! Really like the partners at the firm I work with/for. Probably wouldn't entertain an Islay otherwise. Haha


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> What? Not welcome here?


LOL

Watches are what you have, not what you are.

Opinions on them are subjective and irrelevant.

*You* however, are always welcome...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> This very rich former boss i mentioned above, he always has black label. On the rocks plus diluted with water. 1:1.
> 
> once, i told him, why wont he try single malt (it was the rage here then, about 10 years ago or so). He told, he has been to all the distilleries in Scotland and tried them all. And JW black is the best.
> 
> since takes it with ice and water, i suppose i see why it works best for him.


I keep JW black for guests who water it down, or request with Coke.

They don't deserve Single Malt...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I keep JW black for guests who water it down, or request with Coke.
> 
> They don't deserve Single Malt...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I totally agree. I have JW and JD for the guests. They can mix till their livers are content.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I keep JW black for guests who water it down, or request with Coke.
> 
> They don't deserve Single Malt...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Yeah, I don't think I'd mix scotch, blended or single malt, or otherwise, with soda! If anything, ice only.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I haven't had the macallan yet but it's my next purchase. Harvey specter hey?


Do it.

Harvey has good taste...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The unopened gold label I'm saving &#8230; and an OoOmega! (And yes, it's quite late/early here in LA!)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I keep JW black for guests who water it down, or request with Coke.
> 
> They don't deserve Single Malt...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Hehe. And one of my peeves are servers who werent properly educated by the bar owner and serve single malt on the rocks automatically.

i heard coke is best with red label.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Hehe. And one of my peeves are servers who werent properly educated by the bar owner and serve single malt on the rocks automatically.
> 
> i heard coke is best with red label.


I've heard the same. I've also heard red label is almost undrinkable otherwise&#8230;


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> You're right. I'm not a huge fan of double black. Gold was my favorite. I still have a bottle, unopened from college. Saving it for my wedding (whenever that's going to be, lol). "Platinum" just isn't the same. Other than black, green is the most like a single malt, and blue is simply special
> 
> EDIT: other than black label, I enjoy green, which is most like a single malt, and blue is special (i.e., wasn't implying black label was like a single malt)


I think i also have unopened green, gold, platinum and blue at home. Even red.

but my special bottle for when my son tops the bar exams years from now is a Louis XIII. Not whisky though.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I think i also have unopened green, gold, platinum and blue at home. Even red.
> 
> but my special bottle for when my son tops the bar exams years from now is a Louis XIII. Not whisky though.


That is awesome! Going to be a special day!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Macallan 12 here. It's now my go to.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> I would have thought Black label was your favorite


Haha.

*No* 
I can drink it though, over ice, unlike Red, which I can't stomach at all...

Black by name, but not by nature...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I think i also have unopened green, gold, platinum and blue at home. Even red.
> 
> but my special bottle for when my son tops the bar exams years from now is a Louis XIII. Not whisky though.


I do enjoy a good XO now and then 😋


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> That is awesome! Going to be a special day!


yup. Looking forward to it.

or maybe i can change reason and use one of my kids' weddings, the first one, as excuse to open it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Macallan 12 here. It's now my go to.


Definitely my go to when I'm out at bars. Even the most ridiculous places can't upcharge _that_ much, and you always know you're getting a quality single malt!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Definitely my go to when I'm out at bars. Even the most ridiculous places can't upcharge _that_ much, and you always know you're getting a quality single malt!


Exactly ??


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Do it.
> 
> Harvey has good taste...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


What's it like flavourwise?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Macallan 12 here. It's now my go to.


So yesterday i was at one of my favorite bars. I thought i still had a macallan there. Server couldnt find my bottle. So i ordered a Benromach. But he said the only bottle they have is a Glenlivet. So no choice and had it.

when i was about to leave, they found my macallan. Thus, i have two open bottles there. All good.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Definitely my go to when I'm out at bars. Even the most ridiculous places can't upcharge _that_ much, and you always know you're getting a quality single malt!


That's how i look at macallan and glenfiddich. When ordering by the glass.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

So changing the conversation to alcohol and cigars worked.

you are welcome for my awesomeness.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> So changing the conversation to alcohol and cigars worked.
> 
> you are welcome for my awesomeness.


It was quite timely


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> It was quite timely


The namesake.

my awesomeness has no bounds.
You are all quite welcome.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> You're right. I'm not a huge fan of double black. Gold was my favorite. I still have a bottle, unopened from college. Saving it for my wedding (whenever that's going to be, lol). "Platinum" just isn't the same. Other than black, green is the most like a single malt, and *blue is simply special*
> 
> EDIT: other than black label, I enjoy green, which is most like a single malt, and blue is special (i.e., wasn't implying black label was like a single malt)


Blue is indeed special...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> You're right. I'm not a huge fan of double black. Gold was my favorite. I still have a bottle, unopened from college. Saving it for my wedding (whenever that's going to be, lol). "Platinum" just isn't the same. Other than black, green is the most like a single malt, and blue is simply special
> 
> EDIT: other than black label, I enjoy green, which is most like a single malt, and blue is special (i.e., wasn't implying black label was like a single malt)


Agree - avid whisky fan here

JW Blue out of my league (tried once, nice); JW Green is, for my taste, far superior to JW Black and a bargain price.

Whisky is difficult to pair, but I really enjoy a smoky Islay (Ardbeg of choice) with a little tangy hard cheese; and I enjoy Speyside (Bunnahabain of choice) with a little 85% cocoa chocolate

try it, trust me


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> LOL
> 
> Watches are what you have, not what you are.
> 
> ...


Godfrey:

After all this time, I think this may be the first time I have actually come close to addressing the original question raised by this thread...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> Agree - avid whisky fan here
> 
> JW Blue out of my league (tried once, nice); JW Green is, for my taste, far superior to JW Black and a bargain price.
> 
> ...


I will take this advice and expand my palate! I haven't tried Ardberg. I do enjoy a good Speyside, though!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Hehe. And one of my peeves are servers who werent properly educated by the bar owner and serve single malt on the rocks automatically.
> 
> *i heard coke is best with red label.*


It probably is. 
I wont have it in the house though. 
Not very high ones, but I have standards...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've heard the same. I've also heard red label is almost undrinkable otherwise&#8230;


#neverreadahead.
You heard right...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> It probably is.
> I wont have it in the house though.
> Not very high ones, but I have standards...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


The coke or the red? 

my bottle of red was a gift

if good enough for churchill, good enough for me.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> I will take this advice and expand my palate! I haven't tried Ardberg. I do enjoy a good Speyside, though!





SaMaster14 said:


> I will take this advice and expand my palate! I haven't tried Ardberg. I do enjoy a good Speyside, though!


I think how we taste and what we like is so subjective - fortunately so many lovely things for us to sample.
Ardbeg 10 is _my_ Islay of choice - I prefer it over the legendary Lagavullin 16 (which is amazing) but Ardbeg 10 seems to _my_ palate to have more taste layers and less phenolic whiff?? - but the absolute tops for me us Ardbeg Uigeadail is my fave ever - pricey $70?? - but unforgettable

Recently bought a couple bottles of irish Powers Gold Label (on sale locally) - never seen before but its the best Irish whisky i've tried


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> What's it like flavourwise?


I'm not good with tasting notes, but 12 is smooth, with a bit of a bite, but not overly harsh, with a hint of fruit or sweetness.

There are variations though depending on which one. 
Generally, the older it gets, it gets smoother and stronger flavour and nose.

15 is the best value IMO. Not a big jump $ from 12, but big step up in smoothness and flavour...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> I think how we taste and what we like is so subjective - fortunately so many lovely things for us to sample.
> Ardbeg 10 is _my_ Islay of choice - I prefer it over the legendary Lagavullin 16 (which is amazing) but Ardbeg 10 seems to _my_ palate to have more taste layers and less phenolic whiff?? - but the absolute tops for me us Ardbeg Uigeadail is my fave ever - pricey $70?? - but unforgettable


Will give ardberg i try again. Lagavulin will always be my favorite. Not only good in itself, the memories over all those bottles are priceless and irreplaceable.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> So yesterday i was at one of my favorite bars. I thought i still had a macallan there. Server couldnt find my bottle. So i ordered a Benromach. But he said the only bottle they have is a Glenlivet. So no choice and had it.
> 
> when i was about to leave, they found my macallan. Thus, i have two open bottles there. All good.


You have your own bottle kept for you in a bar?

Interesting concept.

I don't think I've ever come across that before...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> You have your own bottle kept for you in a bar?
> 
> Interesting concept.
> 
> ...


It's common here. Common sense for me. Cheaper to buy by the bottle. And i cant finish one in one sitting (well, i could depending on the company).


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> The coke or the red?
> 
> my bottle of red was a gift
> 
> if good enough for churchill, good enough for me.


Not a fan of Coca-Cola, (or any soft drinks for that matter), but I keep some in the house for guests.

I had to throw some out recently as we haven't entertained as much during all these extended lock downs and it was past Use by date...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Not a fan of Coca-Cola, (or any soft drinks for that matter), but I keep some in the house for guests.
> 
> I had to throw some out recently as we haven't entertained as much during all these extended lock downs and it was past Use by date...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh. You were referring to the drink.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Oh. You were referring to the drink.


Never seen the other...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Never seen the other...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Fair enough. Meant for other senses though.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Will give ardberg i try again. Lagavulin will always be my favorite. Not only good in itself, the memories over all those bottles are priceless and irreplaceable.


fascinating point P
great memories of enjoying it with chums are programmed into the brain and are brought to the next time we drink it

do try n create some new ones with the Beg


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> fascinating point P
> great memories of enjoying it with chums are programmed into the brain and are brought to the next time we drink it
> 
> do try n create some new ones with the Beg


Will do father


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Any cigar smokers here?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Any cigar smokers here?


Pong, Sappie, and me.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

What’s your fav?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Any cigar smokers here?


Present. But just occasionally.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> What's your fav?


Tabacalera Incorporada from the Philippines

i have to disclose that there is a conflict of interest


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Pong, Sappie, and me.


What about @JustAbe ?
I believe he collects everything, cigars not included?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> What's your fav?


I mostly smoke Robusto cigars, my favorites being Partagas Serie D N°4 and Cohiba Robusto


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> That has always been in my sights. I have a watch plan. An order of battle from 2000 to 2026 *when i stop buying*.


"The best plans of mice and men."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Was watching volleyball and softball earlier. Canada lost to Italy in the former. Close game. Canada was leading Australia in the latter. Then had to have lunch.


The boss didn't bring you lunch at the TV?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> It did occur - it was gently challenged as unacceptable - the mods saw n removed it
> 
> It may have been said in jest to @mui.richard, but a generic slur at Asians, said to an Asian, needed questioning. Sure print on screen on forums can fail to convey tone and intent and be misconstrued - but the poster had the chance to pull it back, but instead took umbridge and started using invective and insult, insinuating those questioning racist profiling should toughen up and not be politically correct. If calling out racism is politically correct, then let us be politically correct.
> 
> ...


Hear, hear!










And you belong right here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The boss didn't bring you lunch at the TV?


Nope. Not that powerful enough


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Tabacalera Incorporada from the Philippines
> 
> i have to disclose that there is a conflict of interest


Of which my fave is perique 1881.

and i always remember bro @AL9C1


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> It's common here. Common sense for me. Cheaper to buy by the bottle. And i cant finish one in one sitting (well, i could depending on the company).


Godfrey

now at our favorite japanese restaurant

even they keep our unfinished sake bottles


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> I think this is my only TT
> View attachment 16017407


I'm not familiar with the older TTs. Did the fluted bezel come with rounded edges or did they get worn down over time?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> It would be another round of expenses to make it 2021. Hehe.
> 
> Euro championships a while back was also called Euro 2020 right?


Even without that additional expense, I fear Tokyo will lose a boatload of money on these Olympics.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm not familiar with the older TTs. Did the fluted bezel come with rounded edges or did they get worn down over time?


Or maybe RSC polishing at work


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Even without that additional expense, I fear Tokyo will lose a boatload of money on these Olympics.


They already have. Staging it is just to cut loss.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Or maybe RSC polishing at work


Oy!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Let's just all have a good time.


This would be where I would normally post a pic of Jenna but I've been admonished that she's been overexposed. Phfft.

But agree 100% with you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This would be where I would normally post a pic of Jenna but I've been admonished that she's been overexposed. Phfft.
> 
> But agree 100% with you.


What? Jenna is very much welcome, bro. In whatever form.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Some timely behavior?
> 
> 38yo smsw. Cant say i have tried the one. 25yo might be oldest i have tried.


Another opportunity where I would have brought up Jenna.

I once tried a 18yo Macallan from 1952. It was very nice but not amazingly so.

Pong: Come over here and I will pour you 30yo Highland Park. Very yummy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Perfect company will make it better


Yet another opportunity...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm a big fan of Hibiki and Oban 14.
> 
> Enjoy Macallan 12 and Johnnie Black as a staple!


If you can find it, give Johnnie Walker Green a go. 15yo. A winner in my books.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> You're right. I'm not a huge fan of double black. Gold was my favorite. I still have a bottle, unopened from college. Saving it for my wedding (whenever that's going to be, lol). "Platinum" just isn't the same. Other than black, green is the most like a single malt, and blue is simply special
> 
> EDIT: other than black label,* I enjoy green*, which is most like a single malt, and blue is special (i.e., wasn't implying black label was like a single malt)


nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Hehe. And one of my peeves are servers who werent properly educated by the bar owner and serve single malt on the rocks automatically.
> 
> i heard coke is best with red label.


I was once served a single malt on the rocks but the server was so lovely, I just drank it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> I think i also have unopened green, gold, platinum and blue at home. Even red.
> 
> but my special bottle for when my son tops the bar exams years from now is a Louis XIII. Not whisky though.


Oh no, another lawyer in the world! 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> What's it like flavourwise?


Classic sherried malt.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Blue is indeed special...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue is very nice but not worth the upcharge imo. Gimme a green any day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> After all this time, I think this may be the first time I have actually come close to addressing the original question raised by this thread...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Accidents will happen...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Will give ardberg i try again. Lagavulin will always be my favorite. Not only good in itself, the memories over all those bottles are priceless and irreplaceable.


With all this talk about Lagavulin, where's @5959HH ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Tabacalera Incorporada from the Philippines
> 
> i have to disclose that there is a conflict of interest


The boss runs that too?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The boss runs that too?


Actually no. She hates cigars.

i used to be the corporate secretary. Now just outside counsel.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I was once served a single malt on the rocks but the server was so lovely, I just drank it.


Similar to the barista?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you can find it, give Johnnie Walker Green a go. 15yo. A winner in my books.


Why did the green label remove the 15yo label for a while?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another opportunity where I would have brought up Jenna.
> 
> I once tried a 18yo Macallan from 1952. It was very nice but not amazingly so.
> 
> Pong: Come over here and I will pour you 30yo Highland Park. Very yummy.


Careful guy? Only 18yo and above?

be careful what you wish for. Currently having my visa renewed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Why did the green label remove the 15yo label for a while?


I believe Green was originally released without an age statement and it was only when it was re-released after a several-year hiatus that the age statement was added. Or so my fallible memory says...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Blue is very nice but not worth the upcharge imo. Gimme a green any day.


To be honest I actually prefer the Macallan 12 to the 15. I like the extra sweetness and maltiness and fragrance.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

The only kind of gold I like...
















Though recently my son started watching some youtoober who smelts gold and silver bars to make stuff. Pretty cool to see the process but now he wants a 100g mint bar. Maybe silver......


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> To be honest I actually prefer the Macallan 12 to the 15. I like the extra sweetness and maltiness and fragrance.


I'm not sure if it's still the case but when Macallan first introduced the 15yo, it was under the "Fine Oak" range and was roundly dissed by the Mac heads. Apparently Macallan didn't have enough stuff matured in their traditional sherry casks, so they had to add some stuff matured in American Oak casks with no age statement. Who knows how old the stuff was in that first incarnation...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm not an Islay person. I feel like I'm drinking smoked salmon  one of the partners at our firm loves lagvulin and shares it all the time. We had an informal drink one afternoon and used paper/styrofoam cups &#8230; I'm not kidding, the scotch was eating through the cup and almost disintegrating it


That's what my wife used to say about Lagavulin!

Don't like all Islays, but do like Lagavulin.

And like you, I love Hibiki.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Havent tried cigars with coffee. Only either whisky or gin or beer.


Coffee and cigars go great together.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> You're right. I'm not a huge fan of double black. Gold was my favorite. I still have a bottle, unopened from college. Saving it for my wedding (whenever that's going to be, lol). "Platinum" just isn't the same. Other than black, green is the most like a single malt, and blue is simply special
> 
> EDIT: other than black label, I enjoy green, which is most like a single malt, and blue is special (i.e., wasn't implying black label was like a single malt)


That's funny. I wasn't impressed by the Gold. Even if I am Asian.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I pair my cigar with a drink based on what the cigar tastes like. Some have a coffee and burned dark chocolate note, some peppery, some even have a stone fruit note to them so I try and pair with a suitable drink.


Ah. I'm not that sophisticated!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I keep JW black for guests who water it down, or request with Coke.
> 
> They don't deserve Single Malt...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


This ^

Like I wouldn't bring a bottle of Brunello to my sister's.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Hehe. And one of my peeves are servers who werent properly educated by the bar owner and serve single malt on the rocks automatically.
> 
> i heard coke is best with red label.


You mean Red Label is best with Coke. Because Red Label would simply ruin a perfectly good Coke!

Red Label is lighter fluid.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Hehe. And one of my peeves are servers who werent properly educated by the bar owner and serve single malt on the rocks automatically.
> 
> i heard coke is best with red label.


My earliest memories of Red Label is that there would always be a bottle of it on every table at a Chinese wedding banquet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I think i also have unopened green, gold, platinum and blue at home. Even red.
> 
> but my special bottle for when my son tops the bar exams years from now is a Louis XIII. Not whisky though.


My son wrote the LSAT early this month. Did really well. He'll have his pick of law schools.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> My son wrote the LSAT early this month. Did really well. He'll have his pick of law schools.


Yet another lawyer! ??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Godfrey:
> 
> After all this time, I think this may be the first time I have actually come close to addressing the original question raised by this thread...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


It was the ultimate troll thread to start with.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> My son wrote the LSAT early this month. Did really well. He'll have his pick of law schools.


Is he thinking US or Canada?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I will take this advice and expand my palate! I haven't tried Ardberg. I do enjoy a good Speyside, though!


You probably won't like Ardbeg (not to influence you!), if you don't like Lagavulin.

That said, I love Lagavulin but I hate Laphroaig. Which some find hard to understand.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I'm not good with tasting notes, but 12 is smooth, with a bit of a bite, but not overly harsh, with a hint of fruit or sweetness.
> 
> There are variations though depending on which one.
> Generally, the older it gets, it gets smoother and stronger flavour and nose.
> ...


I get butterscotch and toffee - we are talking Mac 12, right? Double or Triple Cask?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Any cigar smokers here?


Me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Pong, Sappie, and me.


Nra!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> What's your fav?


Drew Estates Tabak Especiale, My Father, Oliva Serie G, Ramone Allones Specially Selected, Bolivar Royal Coronas&#8230;..


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Tabacalera Incorporada from the Philippines
> 
> i have to disclose that there is a conflict of interest


You own a tabacco plantation?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> This very rich former boss i mentioned above, he always has black label. On the rocks plus diluted with water. 1:1.
> 
> once, i told him, why wont he try single malt (it was the rage here then, about 10 years ago or so). He told, he has been to all the distilleries in Scotland and tried them all. And JW black is the best.
> 
> since takes it with ice and water, i suppose i see why it works best for him.


For me water dilution ruins the taste of fine single malt scotch, Lagavulin 16 also being my favorite but generally going with a less expensive Ardbeg. Since I don't dilute with water or ice, I only drink a very small amount with micro sips. Obviously I enjoy the taste, not the effects my reason for drinking only small amounts at a time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Well i apologize for thinking you were serious.
> 
> but i actually thought you werent.


Neither you nor B5 are all that serious on WUS about much of anything except watches which is probably the way it should be. Well maybe I jump on the bandwagon occasionally about COVID vaccinations because of my experience six months ago.

I do perceive that a number of Asians feel there are targets on their backs and fully understand why. Hence very important to be careful regarding what we post, even making flippant remarks which we don't perceive as offensive but actually are. I think that was the idea Simon was trying to express and can tell you no one is more kindhearted than Simon.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm not an Islay person. I feel like I'm drinking smoked salmon  one of the partners at our firm loves lagvulin and shares it all the time. We had an informal drink one afternoon and used paper/styrofoam cups &#8230; I'm not kidding, the scotch was eating through the cup and almost disintegrating it


Pouring a fine Islay into a styrofoam cup would be a sacrilege. 








Only this would suffice for Islay. Unfortunately the company that made this in Halifax shuttered their doors not too long ago.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> I think how we taste and what we like is so subjective - fortunately so many lovely things for us to sample.
> Ardbeg 10 is _my_ Islay of choice - I prefer it over the legendary Lagavullin 16 (which is amazing) but Ardbeg 10 seems to _my_ palate to have more taste layers and less phenolic whiff?? - but the absolute tops for me us Ardbeg Uigeadail is my fave ever - pricey $70?? - but unforgettable
> 
> Recently bought a couple bottles of irish Powers Gold Label (on sale locally) - never seen before but its the best Irish whisky i've tried


Interesting. Our collective tastes appear to be identical. 
















I'm currently out of Ardbeg 10. The Lagavulin 16 and JW Blue have remained unopened for years.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This would be where I would normally post a pic of Jenna but I've been admonished that she's been overexposed. Phfft.
> 
> But agree 100% with you.


Who would admonish you over that?!?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Blue is very nice but not worth the upcharge imo. Gimme a green any day.


I think that too!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is he thinking US or Canada?


Canada.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I mostly smoke Robusto cigars, my favorites being Partagas Serie D N°4 and Cohiba Robusto


Only rare cigars for me, primarily while on vacations, but strong preference for both of those brands.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Blue is very nice but not worth the upcharge imo. Gimme a green any day.


That's why my JW Blue given to ma as a gift years ago remains unopened.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Blue is very nice but not worth the upcharge imo. Gimme a green any day.


Green is a huge step up from Black, and very drinkable.

It's no Macallan though.

Look closer at the right of the picture...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> You probably won't like Ardbeg (not to influence you!), if you don't like Lagavulin.
> 
> That said, I love Lagavulin but I hate Laphroaig. Which some find hard to understand.


Yep I never understood why you hate Laphroaig. Not as good as Ardbeg but not bad either.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> You probably won't like Ardbeg (not to influence you!), if you don't like Lagavulin.
> 
> That said, I love Lagavulin but I hate Laphroaig. Which some find hard to understand.


I love Laphroaig, especially since I was able to pronounce it with the correct accent ?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Interesting. Our collective tastes appear to be identical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life's too short brother - open and enjoy
I only had a sip of Blue once at Hong Kong airport I think - 
I've had a couple bottles of Lag16 for xmas n birthday gifts
not had the AnOa ardbeg - will source some


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> I love Laphroaig, especially since I was able to pronounce it with the correct accent 😂


I once spoke to a whisky connoisseur who said the Laphroaig was his go to bottle
He called it endearingly "Leap-Frog"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm not sure if it's still the case but when Macallan first introduced the 15yo, it was under the "Fine Oak" range and was roundly dissed by the Mac heads. Apparently Macallan didn't have enough stuff matured in their traditional sherry casks, so they had to add some stuff matured in American Oak casks with no age statement. Who knows how old the stuff was in that first incarnation...


The 15 years old Macallan's I tried are triple casks, not the Fine oak series.

And you're not wrong about maturation...at the rate these are consumed very soon they will be at Rolex prices and fakes will come left and right. And they still wouldn't be able to make more of thev good stuff. Unfortunately this is not a joke and there ARE fake Macallan's floating around on the market.

Which is why these days I only buy them from a 35+ year old wine retailer that I have used for years. First time I bought from them were cognacs for my wedding which was 24 years ago.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> The 15 years old Macallan's I tried are triple casks, not the Fine oak series.
> 
> And you're not wrong about maturation...at the rate these are consumed very soon they will be at Rolex prices and fakes will come left and right. And they still wouldn't be able to make more of thev good stuff. Unfortunately this is not a joke and there ARE fake Macallan's floating around on the market.
> 
> Which is why these days I only buy them from a 35+ year old wine retailer that I have used for years. First time I bought from them were cognacs for my wedding which was 24 years ago.


So, do you think Macallan will become a status symbol? 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

So — how many varieties of liquor would I need to drink before I can tell the difference between it and Tylenol?

We drink so rarely that I don’t remember what’s in the fridge. And back in the days when I drank at all, volume always won out, and I knew five or six pints of whiskey instead of beer would never be a good idea.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, do you think Macallan will become a status symbol?


PF I'll answer for him and my answer is a resounding NO! Not Macallan, only Lagavulin 16.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> So - how many varieties of liquor would I need to drink before I can tell the difference between it and Tylenol?
> 
> We drink so rarely that I don't remember what's in the fridge. And back in the days when I drank at all, volume always won out, and I knew five or six pints of whiskey instead of beer would never be a good idea.


My advice to you: stick with Guinness.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I love Laphroaig, especially since I was able to pronounce it with the correct accent


I even have to Google how Laphroaig is spelled and haven't a clue how to pronounce it. Actually all I have to do on my Tapatalk app is type "Lap" and my app auto types "Laphroaig" for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I believe Green was originally released without an age statement and it was only when it was re-released after a several-year hiatus that the age statement was added. Or so my fallible memory says...


It had an age statement before. Then was discontinued. Then relaunched without age statement. Then age statement came back.

maybe at one point, they used a less than 15yo in the blend? But heretofore, always pure malt.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You own a tabacco plantation?


Of course not bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My son wrote the LSAT early this month. Did really well. He'll have his pick of law schools.


Congrats bro. I suppose inherited from the mom, despite the dad?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Who would admonish you over that?!?!?


BSF should be admonished for not posting a Jenna pic, actually.

all in favor?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I love Laphroaig, especially since I was able to pronounce it with the correct accent 😂


In my younger years, in order to save money, i had every intention to order the cheaper Laphroaig. But since i cant pronounce it properly to the satisfaction of the server, i just shifted the order to Lagavulin.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> The 15 years old Macallan's I tried are triple casks, not the Fine oak series.
> 
> And you're not wrong about maturation...at the rate these are consumed very soon they will be at Rolex prices and fakes will come left and right. And they still wouldn't be able to make more of thev good stuff. Unfortunately this is not a joke and there ARE fake Macallan's floating around on the market.
> 
> Which is why these days I only buy them from a 35+ year old wine retailer that I have used for years. First time I bought from them were cognacs for my wedding which was 24 years ago.


I recall a japanese distillery suffered a similar fate. I forgot the name. But their bottles now fetch a premium. Since the distillery closed. Needless to say i cant afford one.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> To be honest I actually prefer the Macallan 12 to the 15. I like the extra sweetness and maltiness and fragrance.


I'm the opposite...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I'm the opposite...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Am reminded of an ad by a liquor product here. The tagline was: Nakatikim ka na ba ng kinse anyos?

needless to say, the liquor company got lots of flak for that ad campaign.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I get butterscotch and toffee - we are talking Mac 12, right? Double or Triple Cask?


12 Sherry Oak is what I am most familiar with.

15 has more flavour to me though.

Just got given a bottle of Double Cask and planning to share it with the giver when we are allowed to start socialising again..

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, do you think Macallan will become a status symbol?


I hope not.

Don't want to have to buy large quantities of other stuff to get on a list...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> BSF should be admonished for not posting a Jenna pic, actually.
> 
> all in favor?


Seconded...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Neither you nor B5 are all that serious on WUS about much of anything except watches which is probably the way it should be. Well maybe I jump on the bandwagon occasionally about COVID vaccinations because of my experience six months ago.
> 
> I do perceive that a number of Asians feel there are targets on their backs and fully understand why. Hence very important to be careful regarding what we post, even making flippant remarks which we don't perceive as offensive but actually are. I think that was the idea Simon was trying to express and can tell you no one is more kindhearted than Simon.


It cannot be gainsaid that Father Simon is a great conscience for our bunch of crazy and old buffoons.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Seconded...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


There's motion that has been seconded, any objections?

or BSF can nip this in the bud by just ....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> In my younger years, in order to save money, i had every intention to order the cheaper Laphroaig. But since i cant pronounce it properly to the satisfaction of the server, i just shifted the order to Lagavulin.


Godfrey

Or when i was in grade school. My teacher asked what my favorite color was. I said fuchsia. The teacher said, spell it. I said, can i change my answer to pink?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bro 59’s post made me ponder. What is better? Being a flipper or being flippant?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> I hope not.
> 
> Don't want to have to buy large quantities of other stuff to get on a list...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Or you can go grey 😉... which makes me wonder, which whisky does Sporty drink?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> BSF should be admonished for not posting a Jenna pic, actually.
> 
> all in favor?


Agreed. Actually now I see Jenna as an OoO regular, or at least an OoO official mascot.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Agreed. Actually now I see Jenna as an OoO regular, or at least an OoO official mascot.


Bros, 59 has spoken. No need to put it to a vote.

BSF, kindly post a picture of Jenna, _stat

been watching The Good Doctor recently. _


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, do you think Macallan will become a status symbol? 😉


It's the latest flex, you didn't know? 😁
It's bigger than a Rolex Submariner, absolutely no value retention whatsoever once it's consumed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> It cannot be gainsaid that Father Simon is a great conscience for our bunch of crazy and old buffoons.


Plus he's a very humble nice guy as well. And even knows a thing or two about watches. Even Seiko.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Bros, 59 has spoken. No need to put it to a vote.
> 
> BSF, kindly post a picture of Jenna, _stat
> 
> been watching The Good Doctor recently. _


I was literally watching that before I dozed off...🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I was literally watching that before I dozed off...?


Am in second season. There's a Korean version as well. The original.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Agreed. Actually now I see Jenna as an OoO regular, or at least an OoO official mascot.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Am in second season. There's a Korean version as well. The original.


The English version is easier for me, no need for subtitles ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

No need for subtitles here neither.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> The English version is easier for me, no need for subtitles 😁


In my old age ive been used to subtitles. Even if audio in English. Helps in comprehension


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Aside from Jenna pics, this thread needs watch pics


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Aside from Jenna pics, this thread needs watch pics
> View attachment 16018231


comprende 😁


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still raining there bro dick?

Raining hard again here.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Still raining there bro dick?
> 
> Raining hard again here.


Actually it is. Pouring outside since late evening


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Actually it is. Pouring outside since late evening


Could it be the same weather system?

ours are moonsoon rains exacerbated by a typhoon that just left.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Speaking of the Good Doctor... she's got the looks eh😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Could it be the same weather system?
> 
> ours are moonsoon rains exacerbated by a typhoon that just left.


Looks like it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Speaking of the Good Doctor... she's got the looks eh😉
> 
> View attachment 16018249


Agreed.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That's funny. I wasn't impressed by the Gold. Even if I am Asian.


Lol!

It could also be the memories of drinking gold label + my unsophisticated palate when first trying!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Pouring a fine Islay into a styrofoam cup would be a sacrilege.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was definitely an impromptu drink after we had just started returning in-office from COVID &#8230; need to bring some real glasses!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lol!
> 
> It could also be the memories of drinking gold label + my unsophisticated palate when first trying!


A friend of mine who's very into wine tasting and whatnot always makes fun of me, saying I only have a good palette with my eyes but not with my tongue 😜


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> A friend of mine who's very into wine tasting and whatnot always makes fun of me, saying I only have a good palette with my eyes but not with my tongue


The again many of the spirits look better than they taste.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, do you think Macallan will become a status symbol? 😉


Well, Mac prices have gone through the roof, putting Rolex to shame. A Mac 25yo that I bought back in the late-00s for around $250 is now selling for $4500!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> PF I'll answer for him and my answer is a resounding NO! Not Macallan, only Lagavulin 16.


I had a Lagavulin 21 that I bought for $200 back in the day, which I thought was crazy at the time. I punted it late last year for over $2k.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, Mac prices have gone through the roof, putting Rolex to shame. A Mac 25yo that I bought back in the late-00s for around $250 is now selling for $4500!


Gf.

And unlike Rolex unicorns, the 25s (or 18s) could have been bought in sufficient quantities back then to add up to some real sums now. Argh!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Based on some of the named distillers that you gentlemen are throwing around, I assume that I’m saving a lot of $$. For whatever reason, I can’t even stomach the smell of scotch - any grade. My senses say “toxic…run away!”

Bourbon is OK, though 😎


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> There's motion that has been seconded, any objections?
> 
> or BSF can nip this in the bud by just ....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Or when i was in grade school. My teacher asked what my favorite color was. I said fuchsia. The teacher said, spell it. I said, can i change my answer to pink?


I would have said red.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Bros, 59 has spoken. No need to put it to a vote.
> 
> BSF, kindly post a picture of Jenna, _stat
> 
> been watching The Good Doctor recently. _


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I just got notified that one of my posts got deleted due to inappropriate content! Moi??

Bear, is that you??


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> My advice to you: stick with Guinness.


I'll try using that.

"Hey honey, I've got a doctor here who says I should just buy myself Guinness next time!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Agreed. Actually now I see Jenna as an OoO regular, or at least an *OoO official mascot*.


Yes  that's what I said _weeks_ ago - that someone doesn't have to be the hottest or most beautiful to be the group mascot.

She seems like she can sit at the table and banter with our BS.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, Mac prices have gone through the roof, putting Rolex to shame. A Mac 25yo that I bought back in the late-00s for around $250 is now selling for $4500!


Wow, now that's a good investment, if you can resist the temptation to drink your investment 😉


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, Mac prices have gone through the roof, putting Rolex to shame. A Mac 25yo that I bought back in the late-00s for around $250 is now selling for $4500!


But who is actually gonna drink a $4500 bottle of 25 y/0 Mac? Not me as I fail to appreciate even a 12y/o Mac.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I had a Lagavulin 21 that I bought for $200 back in the day, which I thought was crazy at the time. I punted it late last year for over $2k.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just got notified that one of my posts got deleted due to inappropriate content! Moi??
> 
> Bear, is that you??


It must be due to a post that you quoted.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Based on some of the named distillers that you gentlemen are throwing around, I assume that I'm saving a lot of $$. For whatever reason, I can't even stomach the smell of scotch - any grade. My senses say "toxic&#8230;run away!"
> 
> Bourbon is OK, though


Bourbon tastes sweet but not Scotch. Corn mash vs. barley. It's all about taste.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just got notified that one of my posts got deleted due to inappropriate content! Moi??
> 
> Bear, is that you??


Badge of honor for you.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wow, now that's a good investment, if you can resist the temptation to drink your investment


IMHO he should sell it for a couple of Sinn's. What if he were to not like the way it tasted?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Or when i was in grade school. My teacher asked what my favorite color was. I said fuchsia. The teacher said, spell it. I said, can i change my answer to pink?


Is fuchsia still your favorite color or you sticked with pink to this day?

You just reminded me of a joke:

A guy walks into a pharmacy and asks for a box of acetylsalicylic acid, the pharmacist asks him if he meant a box of Aspirin, and the guy replies "that's it, I keep forgetting the name"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Yep I never understood why you hate Laphroaig. Not as good as Ardbeg but not bad either.


Okay, I'll try it again. Maybe my palate has developed.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, I'll try it again. Maybe my palate has developed.


Perhaps try the Leapfrog Select rather than the standard 10yr - 
its easier, sweeter drinking


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16018483


Serious kit! Factory bracelet?

👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Serious kit! Factory bracelet?
> 
> 👍🏼👍🏼


No, just a decent quality self modified "generic special."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or you can go grey ... which makes me wonder, which whisky does Sporty drink?


He said he doesn't like the taste of alcohol. He like fruity girl's drinks when he does drink. IIRC


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> He said he doesn't like the taste of alcohol. He like fruity girl's drinks when he does drink. IIRC


You mean those pinkish drinks with multicolor umbrellas?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> A friend of mine who's very into wine tasting and whatnot always makes fun of me, saying I only have a good palette with my eyes but not with my tongue


Wait a sec. what's he talking about?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Based on some of the named distillers that you gentlemen are throwing around, I assume that I'm saving a lot of $$. For whatever reason, I can't even stomach the smell of scotch - any grade. My senses say "toxic&#8230;run away!"
> 
> Bourbon is OK, though


Yes, you ARE saving lots of $!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Classic sherried malt.


Thanks, I'm not into the really Smokey ones and just wanted to know if it was. Brilliant.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah. I'm not that sophisticated!


Neither am I but I used to be a chef so I'm good with picking out and pairing flavours


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 16018363


Eyebrows is back I see


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16018483


That's exactly the watch the God of the Sea should wear!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> You mean those pinkish drinks with multicolor umbrellas?


Yes, those.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I might as well be Ned:

(yup, reposting what I got as a birthday card years ago)


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I might as well be Ned:
> 
> (yup, reposting what I got as a birthday card years ago)
> 
> View attachment 16018619


That's the one


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Congrats bro. I suppose inherited from the mom, despite the dad?


Yeah, that's actually true. Son very sharp. Daughter might be sharper. Nothing I've done!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Of course not bro


Liar!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

A Facebook group called “drinking coffee and talking watches” had a post from some nimrod and this was it.

“Should the groups name be changed to Drinking Coffee talking Rolex Explorers?”

talk about Rolexenvy


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is fuchsia still your favorite color or you sticked with pink to this day?
> 
> You just reminded me of a joke:
> 
> A guy walks into a pharmacy and asks for a box of acetylsalicylic acid, the pharmacist asks him if he meant a box of Aspirin, and the guy replies "that's it, I keep forgetting the name"


Godfrey

Which reminds me of another joke: a prankster calls a pharmacy, and when the pharmacist answers, he asks him if he has any rectal thermometer, the pharmacist answers of course he does, so the prankster yells at him "shove it" and hangs up. A moment later, he calls back and asks the pharmacist "did someone call you and asked you about a thermometer?", and the pharmacist answers "yes, a rude guy called and told me to shove it", to which the prankster answers "it's been two minutes, you can remove it now" and he hangs up.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or you can go grey ... which makes me wonder, which whisky does Sporty drink?


Not gonna happen.
I drink what I like for me, not to impress others.
If it gets too pricey, I'll simply switch to drink something else.
There's plenty of other Malt Scotches that can be enjoyed and plenty I haven't tried yet&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, I'll try it again. Maybe my palate has developed.


I dunno Sap. If you hated Laphroaig before you likely will still hate the taste. The palate likes what it likes and hates what it hates.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> It's the latest flex, you didn't know?
> It's bigger than a Rolex Submariner, absolutely no value retention whatsoever once it's consumed.


A friend of mine owns a bar, and before lockdown, the latest trend was to purchase a bottle of scotch, and *light it on fire*.

Of course, you also paid a premium for the bartender to light it, so starting price for JW black, (They don't serve Red) was $140 AUD. (About 3 x retail)

The more expensive the bottle, the bigger the flex&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I was literally watching that before I dozed off...


Puts me to sleep to&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> He said he doesn't like the taste of alcohol. He like fruity girl's drinks when he does drink. IIRC


Probably depends on which watch Sporty's wearing at the time.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, Mac prices have gone through the roof, putting Rolex to shame. A Mac 25yo that I bought back in the late-00s for around $250 is now selling for $4500!


Wow.

I'm not convinced that I could pick the difference between that and a more pedestrian vintage.

I've tried 18 and 20 yo, and although still nice, and subtly different, not enough for my palate to justify the premium above 15 IMO.

Similarly, expensive red wine, such as Grange, is wasted on me. Although it's nice, it's not 20 x as nice as a good $30 bottle to me.

I guess I have rather simple tastes&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Based on some of the named distillers that you gentlemen are throwing around, I assume that I'm saving a lot of $$. For whatever reason, I can't even stomach the smell of scotch - any grade. My senses say "toxic&#8230;run away!"
> 
> Bourbon is OK, though


I enjoy an occasional bourbon, (Although I'm happy with a simple, and affordable, Jack Daniels) but they aren't immune from expensive variations and collector frenzy either. I'll let BSF chime in on what he has in his collection&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just got notified that one of my posts got deleted due to inappropriate content! Moi??
> 
> Bear, is that you??


Hope I didn't miss Jenna wearing less than usual&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll try using that.
> 
> "Hey honey, I've got a doctor here who says I should just buy myself Guinness next time!"












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> But who is actually gonna drink a $4500 bottle of 25 y/0 Mac? Not me as I fail to appreciate even a 12y/o Mac.


#neverreadahead&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Badge of honor for you.


I've got heaps of those then.
Most as part of threads that no longer exist either.

Still need my ban badge though&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Wait a sec. what's he talking about?












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I'm not convinced that I could pick the difference between that and a more pedestrian vintage.
> 
> ...


I'm the same.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I'm not convinced that I could pick the difference between that and a more pedestrian vintage.
> 
> ...


Had a nice bottle of wine at a friend's place.









It was this. Then I looked it up.








It was a nice bottle. But not $605 nice!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Went shopping today


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Neither am I but I used to be a chef so I'm good with picking out and pairing flavours


Good to know&#8230;

[Files away under : Who to ask for menu advice.]

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Good to know&#8230;
> 
> [Files away under : Who to ask for menu advice.]
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Please do. I'm happy to help.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I worked in fine dining 5 star for a few years. We were trained how to taste something and figure out the ingredients. You can guess most if you get the practice and have it explained.
It’s a cool party trick.

But in regards to cigars I enjoy earthy and stone fruit tastes.

I like a good Flores y Rodriguez as it starts off like burned dark chocolate, gets a leathery earthy middle and returns to the chocolate taste at the end.
Perdomo lot 23 is a good coffee pairing, my friend likes Romeo juliettas and I only can smoke them with a cherry coke or Dr Pepper as it has a cherry sort of taste to it.
But I haven’t had cigars for a long time. Might need to get a couple.
I had a humidor at one stage but that’s was a while ago and I pumped my $ into watches after that. Maybe a good drink and cigar is needed for a happy covid lockdown.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I enjoy an occasional bourbon, (Although I'm happy with a simple, and affordable, Jack Daniels) but they aren't immune from expensive variations and collector frenzy either. I'll let BSF chime in on what he has in his collection&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given some thought, I'm aware of little that couldn't be elevated through collecting and specialized interest. Not surprising-


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sunday lockdown feeling like a taupe strap.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, I'll try it again. Maybe my palate has developed.


I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Similarly, expensive red wine, such as Grange, is wasted on me. Although it's nice, it's not 20 x as nice as a good $30 bottle to me.
> 
> I guess I have rather simple tastes&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Speaking of Oz wines, I had a Run Rig tonight. Didn't suck.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I'll let BSF chime in on what he has in his collection&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, don't want to BSF you.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of Oz wines, I had a Run Rig tonight. Didn't suck.


What was it like?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Hope I didn't miss Jenna wearing less than usual&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


You're thinking of the Young Jenna. The Current Jenna wears more clothes than my grandmother...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm the same.


I think you'd be surprised. If you have them all side by side, you'll tell the difference. Whether that difference is worth the money is another matter...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You're thinking of the Young Jenna. The Current Jenna wears more clothes than my grandmother...
> 
> View attachment 16018823


So young Jenna it is then?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> What was it like?


Chocolate, jammy but not over the top. Pretty well balanced but definitely New World.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Chocolate, jammy but not over the top. Pretty well balanced but definitely New World.


Uncle Dan Murphy has a bottle going for around $300 aud.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> So young Jenna it is then?


Young Jenna was defintiely more adventurous in her choice of clothes back then but she's much more stylish now. Current Jenna also lost some of that baby fat, so she looks much better to me.










But the picture of Young Jenna posted by Brother Dick is still a wow.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Yeah she does look better now but…….


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Off topic I am making tacos tonight. I want some filling ideas so I can make something different to what I normally make.
I have it over to the brains trust.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Yeah she does look better now but&#8230;&#8230;.


You have a choice...










Or this...










B please.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok sold B please


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Vintage today! And breaking in some new kicks!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Vintage today! And breaking in some new kicks!


Very nice vintage DJ


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Very nice vintage DJ


Thank you!

It's actually a beta 21 Quartz ("the Texan")! Really interesting piece with a bracelet designed (apparently) by Genta.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's actually a beta 21 Quartz ("the Texan")! Really interesting piece with a bracelet designed (apparently) by Genta.


And it doesn't have "Oysterquartz" on the dial, either?

Learn something every day in OOO.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 16018360


Thank God youre back in the right path, bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I just got notified that one of my posts got deleted due to inappropriate content! Moi??
> 
> Bear, is that you??


Which one?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Yes  that's what I said _weeks_ ago - that someone doesn't have to be the hottest or most beautiful to be the group mascot.
> 
> She seems like she can sit at the table and banter with BS.


FIFY


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> And it doesn't have "Oysterquartz" on the dial, either?
> 
> Learn something every day in OOO.


Right! It came before the oysterquartz; first Rolex with a sapphire crystal I believe, but the movement was too big to fit in their standard oyster case, hence the odd size of the dial (I think it's 39.5?) and the special one-off bracelet.

Also the only "numbered" limited edition Rolex sold to the general public to my knowledge, and uses the same beta 21 quartz movement as the APs and PPs of the era.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is fuchsia still your favorite color or you sticked with pink to this day?
> 
> You just reminded me of a joke:
> 
> A guy walks into a pharmacy and asks for a box of acetylsalicylic acid, the pharmacist asks him if he meant a box of Aspirin, and the guy replies "that's it, I keep forgetting the name"


I tried switching to lavender. But when somebody makes me spell it in real life, i change to blue.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Had a nice bottle of wine at a friend's place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> You mean those pinkish drinks with multicolor umbrellas?


Pink or fuchsia?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, that's actually true. Son very sharp. Daughter might be sharper. Nothing I've done!


I know exactly how you feel


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Not gonna happen.
> I drink what I like for me, not to impress others.
> If it gets too pricey, I'll simply switch to drink something else.
> There's plenty of other Malt Scotches that can be enjoyed and plenty I haven't tried yet&#8230;
> ...


Are there homage scotch whiskies?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Wait a sec. what's he talking about?


Color palette is to the eye, as opposed to taste palette is to the tongue I suppose?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I've got heaps of those then.
> Most as part of threads that no longer exist either.
> 
> Still need my ban badge though&#8230;
> ...


Be careful what you wish for, bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Went shopping today


Pulled the trigger? Congrats, bro. I like the Portuguese look. But is it called Portuguesier now?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I worked in fine dining 5 star for a few years. We were trained how to taste something and figure out the ingredients. You can guess most if you get the practice and have it explained.
> It's a cool party trick.
> 
> But in regards to cigars I enjoy earthy and stone fruit tastes.
> ...


So the rule of thumb is to drink something that tastes similar to the cigar? Good to know bro.

i always thought it was about complementary (or even supplementary) taste.

but i actually am not sophisticated enough.

i just drink alcohol (usually whisky, sometimes gin, cognac or beer) when i smoke cigars. Sometimes i do the dark chocolate thing. Haven't tried coffee yet. But will give it a try per your recommendation.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I enjoy an occasional bourbon, (Although I'm happy with a simple, and affordable, Jack Daniels) but they aren't immune from expensive variations and collector frenzy either. I'll let BSF chime in on what he has in his collection&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Jack on rocks by the pool is a great combination for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Hope I didn't miss Jenna wearing less than usual&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


What? Did i snooze again?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I'm not convinced that I could pick the difference between that and a more pedestrian vintage.
> 
> ...


Me too. I only notice that 18yo and above are way way smoother.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinner tonight! And a whistle pig Manhattan in the background to drink; this particular restaurant uses walnut bitters.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> So the rule of thumb is to drink something that tastes similar to the cigar? Good to know bro.
> 
> i always thought it was about complementary (or even supplementary) taste.
> 
> ...


It's about complementing it in a similar fashion to it's tastes. I have a coffee with coffee noted cigars, port with earthy or leathery tasting ones and I have scotch with stone fruit ones as I find it brings out the stone fruit taste more but that's just one mans tastebuds.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dinner tonight! And a whistle pig Manhattan in the background to drink; this particular restaurant uses walnut bitters.


What's the dish?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> What's the dish?


Strozzapreti Norcina - spicy sausage pasta in a black truffle cream sauce!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Strozzapreti Norcina - spicy sausage pasta in a black truffle cream sauce!


Can you taste both the truffle and sausage or did one cancel the other out? That's a tough balance as both are strong flavours.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Can you taste both the truffle and sausage or did one cancel the other out? That's a tough balance as both are strong flavours.


I'll admit, the sausage mostly cancelled out the truffle (and it was spicy, which I love, so I absolutely enjoyed the meal). The sauce was tasty, but you got mostly the cream on the palate, not the truffle. Basically, I would have enjoyed it the same whether the sauce had black truffle or not.

My favorite restaurant for truffles in Los Angeles is a hole in the wall place in Culver City - "Casa Modena." The owner is a truffle hunter in Italy half the year (and born and raised in Italy)

Actually went last weekend with family. The owner was there. I ordered the mushroom risotto with black truffle. Half way finished and the owner came over and grated more truffle directly on top as I was eating!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nah, don't want to BSF you.


Pretty please...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You have a choice...
> 
> View attachment 16018861
> 
> ...


As always, the correct OoO answer is both...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Vintage today! And breaking in some new kicks!


Nice DJ.

That case looks different... OysterQuartz?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's actually a beta 21 Quartz ("the Texan")! Really interesting piece with a bracelet designed (apparently) by Genta.


#neverreadahead.

It's all class...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Right! It came before the oysterquartz; first Rolex with a sapphire crystal I believe, but the movement was too big to fit in their standard oyster case, hence the odd size of the dial (I think it's 39.5?) and the special one-off bracelet.
> 
> Also the only "numbered" limited edition Rolex sold to the general public to my knowledge, and uses the same beta 21 quartz movement as the APs and PPs of the era.


Fascinating.
I had no idea.
Thanks for the education...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Fascinating.
> I had no idea.
> Thanks for the education...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Education in OoO?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Fascinating.
> I had no idea.
> Thanks for the education...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I've been learning about the watch myself!

Was left to me from my dad, given to him by his uncle (my great uncle). My dad was never a watch person; he thought it was worth nothing since he said his uncle was cheap and went for the "quartz" Rolex. Wish I could have let him know how special and rare the watch really is. An incredible history behind the piece, both as a part of Rolex history and, for myself, my own family history. I'll never part with this piece.

Apparently only 1000 made; 800 in yellow gold, 200 in white gold. The white gold models are extremely coveted, as are this yellow gold specimen, especially for the bracelet and interesting movement (it "sweeps" like a manual or automatic, and produces a nice hum from the beta 21 movement when you hold it to the ear)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Are there homage scotch whiskies?


Certainly are.

Both Costco and Aldi have their "home brand" versions.

Difference is that they are actually made to order by other distillers. I believe Macallan does one of Costco's, and Aldi's gets theirs from Glendiddich...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Color palette is to the eye, as opposed to taste palette is to the tongue I suppose?


I would interpret that he was suggesting brand/label perception matters more, (and be a little insulted), but hard to know for sure without knowing him and context...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Certainly are.
> 
> Both Costco and Aldi have their "home brand" versions.
> 
> ...


Yep, just like the "Duty-free" versions Macallan makes. No years of maturity specified.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I would interpret that he was suggesting brand/label perception matters more, (and be a little insulted), but hard to know for sure without knowing him and context...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


He was simply jokingly implying that I have better eye sight than taste. Which I do believe I am. 😉

I guess it's funny because it's true?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Be careful what you wish for, bro


I'd have to earn it first. I guess I'm just not extreme enough...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

One of those nights&#8230;


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Yup. Jack on rocks by the pool is a great combination for me.


You'll get no argument from me, when the weather warms up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> What? Did i snooze again?


I missed it too...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh right, this is a watch forum


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Education in OoO?


Could just about register as a learning institution with all the education we get here...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've been learning about the watch myself!
> 
> Was left to me from my dad, given to him by his uncle (my great uncle). My dad was never a watch person; he thought it was worth nothing since he said his uncle was cheap and went for the "quartz" Rolex. Wish I could have let him know how special and rare the watch really is. An incredible history behind the piece, both as a part of Rolex history and, for myself, my own family history. I'll never part with this piece.
> 
> Apparently only 1000 made; 800 in yellow gold, 200 in white gold. The white gold models are extremely coveted, as are this yellow gold specimen, especially for the bracelet and interesting movement (it "sweeps" like a manual or automatic, and produces a nice hum from the beta 21 movement when you hold it to the ear)


Now I like it even more.

Enjoy that fantastic heirloom Sam...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> One of those nights&#8230;


Haven't had one of those nights for decades...?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Oh right, this is a watch forum


Were you going for the watch or the lady in the background? 😏


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Were you going for the watch or the lady in the background?


Both? Or the Dom lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Both? Or the Dom lol


That glow in the dark label is ingenious marketing.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> He was simply jokingly implying that I have better eye sight than taste. Which I do believe I am.
> 
> I guess it's funny because it's true?


Context is everything.

Funny because it's probably true.

Visual artists like yourself depend heavily on their eyesight, more so than taste.

Artists in the kitchen like @Timelybehaviour05 often have to depend on both.

In my case, I just get by *admiring* the talents of artists...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> One of those nights&#8230;


Party at your place...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Oh right, this is a watch forum


Get that blurry watch out of the way. I can't see the girl...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Party at your place...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I wish! Buddy got a table at Nightingale in Hollywood. I'll tag along!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Context is everything.
> 
> Funny because it's probably true.
> 
> ...


It has to look fantastic and taste as good as it looks. That's hard but the really hard part is consistently producing the same dish next time they come back for it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, just like the "Duty-free" versions Macallan makes. No years of maturity specified.
> 
> View attachment 16019133


That is genius marketing, I would read the label "the age, who cares, you're buying a fancy name, enigma", and on the box "exclusive to travellers, you won't be coming back to try to solve the enigma" 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Pink or fuchsia?


It depends which he spells better, pinkish or fuchsiaish 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Which one?


No clue.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Fascinating.
> I had no idea.
> Thanks for the education...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


"You can learn anything in this thread."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Fascinating.
> I had no idea.
> Thanks for the education...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


"You can learn anything in this thread."

Another dupe. Oy.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "You can learn anything in this thread."


I owe most of my education to this thread.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've been learning about the watch myself!
> 
> Was left to me from my dad, given to him by his uncle (my great uncle). My dad was never a watch person; he thought it was worth nothing since he said his uncle was cheap and went for the "quartz" Rolex. Wish I could have let him know how special and rare the watch really is. An incredible history behind the piece, both as a part of Rolex history and, for myself, my own family history. I'll never part with this piece.
> 
> Apparently only 1000 made; 800 in yellow gold, 200 in white gold. The white gold models are extremely coveted, as are this yellow gold specimen, especially for the bracelet and interesting movement (it "sweeps" like a manual or automatic, and produces a nice hum from the beta 21 movement when you hold it to the ear)


Gotta give a Big Like.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, just like the "Duty-free" versions Macallan makes. No years of maturity specified.
> 
> View attachment 16019133
> 
> ...


Any good?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Pulled the trigger? Congrats, bro. I like the Portuguese look. But is it called Portuguesier now?


Nope, didn't buy either. I like the chrono, but at $7k I feel a little bored by them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wines from last night.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogs from last night.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any good?


No idea, never tried them. I prefer to know what I'm buying and given they aren't exactly cheaper than the regular "Fine Oak", "Double Cask" "Triple Casks" verity I'd rather stick with those.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Every kitchen needs one of these.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> It depends which he spells better, pinkish or fuchsiaish 😉


My vocabulary is limited so I can only spell up to "fuch..." 😅


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Love this welcome mat!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Education in OoO?


Education in OoO is an ongoing process.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nope, didn't buy either. I like the chrono, but at $7k I feel a little bored by them.


Another mini review of them:

Chrono - looks MUCH better in person, pressers have nice action, strap is excellent, new movement does not have that Valjoux wobble.

Time Only - same as above on looks, smooth winding movement, but just a bit boring and forgettable. If this watch was 3-4k, then it would be a no brained. But 7k? Nope.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Which one?


The one with a video that he quoted


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Big congrats to the Aussie women's swim team in the 4 x 100 m relays. It wasn't even close; turned out to be a race for silver and bronze...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wines from last night.
> 
> View attachment 16019334


I haven't had the runrig, but their Woodcutters Shiraz has always been a pretty decent drink at about 1/10th of the price...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Bourbon is tastes sweet but not Scotch. Corn mash vs. barely. It's all about taste.


I like some rye in my whisky for that very reason.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Every kitchen needs one of these.
> 
> View attachment 16019340


Uh oh, I suspect wine cellars will be the new godfrey topic now  I'd post my modest one but it isn't much different than yours.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yesterday afternoon. My daughter made me the little ashtray. A bit small but I won't complain.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I like some rye in my whisky for that very reason.


Rusty Nail's not bad for that very reason. Interesting how even Islay scotch tastes marginally sweeter, definitely smoother, as age/cost increases, or at least that's my perception.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Just ordered another watch. Can only hope my plan for the new one to replace two current pieces works out smoothly.😬 Will know in a couple of weeks when it arrives from Switzerland. Details to be disclosed then.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Uh oh, I suspect wine cellars will be the new godfrey topic now  I'd post my modest one but it isn't much different than yours.


Wasn't mine; was at a buddy's for dinner...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> A bit small but I won't complain.


TWSS. Never.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> TWSS. Never.


I was going to add a "(TWSS)", but that was in the same paragraph as "daughter" so I refrained in case there was ambiguity about who the "she" would be.

But well-played in any case.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Just ordered another watch. Can only hope my plan for the new one to replace two current pieces works out smoothly.😬 Will know in a couple of weeks when it arrives from Switzerland. Details to be disclosed then.


Godfrey.

Hint. I think @BundyBear will like it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Hat choice for today...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Hat choice for today...
> 
> View attachment 16020178


Nice stitching...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Hat choice for today...
> 
> View attachment 16020178


I have one of those, somewhere. Did you go to the Vancouver Olympics in 2010?

I found the fabric rather thin. Would have liked a sturdier build.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Yesterday afternoon. My daughter made me the little ashtray. A bit small but I won't complain.


Looks good to me mate. Enjoy.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Anyone in OoO have the 3861 Speedmaster?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

harry_flashman said:


> Anyone in OoO have the 3861 Speedmaster?


Well, I would like to say "me, me, I do, I do!!!" But sadly my Silver Snoopy has not yet landed for me. It has the 3861.

But if your are talking about the "regular" 3861, that's another nope. 

I guess this post was not helpful.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I have one of those, somewhere. Did you go to the Vancouver Olympics in 2010?
> 
> I found the fabric rather thin. Would have liked a sturdier build.


Did not attend...bought the hat online. ?

I'm fine with the thickness, but it's surely thinner than the red Omega hat I had. It's definitely a summer hat.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice stitching...


6 rows? At 12 years old, they sure don't make 'em (most hats) like they used to.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> 6 rows? At 12 years old, they sure don't make 'em (most hats) like they used to.


Godfrey.

Some of the Tommy Bahama caps are top notch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Why MrsBS made me buy a car with CVT instead of a stick:










First time back to a Korean BBQ in&#8230; wow, maybe 18 months. Feels like an insane amount of food.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

harry_flashman said:


> Anyone in OoO have the 3861 Speedmaster?


Is that the new column-wheel reincarnation?

Word from Archer is that they're having an issue with the bushings holding a couple of the chronograph wheels, adding drag and making them stop. The fix from the factory is to replace the bushings with new ones made from a different material.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Why MrsBS made me buy a car with CVT instead of a stick:
> 
> View attachment 16020545
> 
> ...


Looks delicious. I can only imagine how it tastes.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Today's gear.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Looks delicious. I can only imagine how it tastes.


Just like old times.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Why MrsBS made me buy a car with CVT instead of a stick:
> 
> View attachment 16020545
> 
> ...


Love me some kbbq and bibimbap!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Some of the Tommy Bahama caps are top notch.


Tommy Bahama is my favorite clothes company... Am I too young for that? Haha


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Big congrats to the Aussie women's swim team in the 4 x 100 m relays. It wasn't even close; turned out to be a race for silver and bronze...


Big congrats to the women's beach volleyball for no reason besides the obvious


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I would like to say "me, me, I do, I do!!!" But sadly my Silver Snoopy has not yet landed for me. It has the 3861.
> 
> But if your are talking about the "regular" 3861, that's another nope.
> 
> I guess this post was not helpful.


Yes, I meant the newest Speedy Pro Hesalite Moonwatch, with the 3861. Thinking of getting a new one at $4500.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> Anyone in OoO have the 3861 Speedmaster?


@Simon recently bought and retuned the new Speedy.

Like Sapp I'm still waiting on my Silver Snoopy.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> Yes, I meant the newest Speedy Pro Hesalite Moonwatch, with the 3861. Thinking of getting a new one at $4500.


Not sure what ADs are asking but that sounds like a good deal. Is it on the bracelet?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not sure what ADs are asking but that sounds like a good deal. Is it on the bracelet?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes, it is though they have both.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> @Simon recently bought and retuned the new Speedy.
> 
> Like Sapp I'm still waiting on my Silver Snoopy.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


@harry_flashman,

This thread might be informative:









Do I have the 3861 problem?


Picked up a new 3861 on Friday. I thought I had fully wound it sat am but maybe not. Sunday about noon I went to start the choreograph and the entire watch stopped immediatly. I stopped and started it again and let it sit on the table with the chronograph running and it completely died 5 hours...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Tommy Bahama is my favorite clothes company... Am I too young for that? Haha


The Tommy Bahama collection is like the Public Forum. Great stuff as long as you're careful where you go.😂


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

What the heck is this thread even about 
?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

MJM said:


> What the heck is this thread even about
> ?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

MJM said:


> What the heck is this thread even about
> ?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mostly a group of friends communicating back and forth. Occasionally we discuss our watches. Sometimes.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Mostly a group of friends communicating back and forth. Occasionally we discuss our watches. Sometimes.


On the odd occasion. But mostly just a collective of random thoughts, opinions, and photos of the occasional eye candy.
Just the way nature intended it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

MJM said:


> What the heck is this thread even about
> ?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





5959HH said:


> Mostly a group of friends communicating back and forth. Occasionally we discuss our watches. Sometimes.


Sometimes the occasional watch discussion is about Omegas. Or Rolexes. Or any other brand for that matter.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

And food!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that the new column-wheel reincarnation?
> 
> Word from Archer is that they're having an issue with the bushings holding a couple of the chronograph wheels, adding drag and making them stop. The fix from the factory is to replace the bushings with new ones made from a different material.


yep - mine had this issue and was returned


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

MJM said:


> What the heck is this thread even about
> ?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Exactly.

that's why it's for everyone. Regardless of race, religion, gender, economic status, etc. We should acknowledge that we are all different and respect each other for it.

just need to have an opinion on omega as well as all sorts of stuff.

not sure if it is required to watch a jenna movie.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

harry_flashman said:


> Anyone in OoO have the 3861 Speedmaster?


@Simon had one. If you wanna know why that's in past tense perhaps he's the one to tell the story.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> @Simon had one. If you wanna know why that's in past tense perhaps he's the one to tell the story.


Godfrey#NRA


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Exactly.
> 
> that's why it's for everyone. Regardless of race, religion, gender, economic status, etc. We should acknowledge that we are all different and respect each other for it.
> 
> ...


agree
who is jenna?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey#NRA


Beautiful watch - stopped after 2 weeks - known movement issue - couldnt be bothered to send it in n wait a month for a fix on a brand new item - took a refund - will get another later


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Beautiful watch - stopped after 2 weeks - known movement issue - couldnt be bothered to send it in n wait a month for a fix on a brand new item - took a refund - will get another later
> View attachment 16021118


Gotta say it looks good though. 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Gotta say it looks good though. 👍🏻


#Godfrey

Personally I'd probably send the watch in for repair, especially given it's a known issue with a known fix... unlike the Tudor in-house GMT date issue.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Gotta say it looks good though. 👍🏻


yeh, early this morning I was missing it - will defo get another - I am assuming by xmas new models being manufactured would have the swapped out mis-matched bushings


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> yeh, early this morning I was missing it - will defo get another - I am assuming by xmas new models being manufactured would have the swapped out mis-matched bushings


My thinking as well. You bought the watch for a reason and unless there's no known fix to the movement, there's no reason for you not to have one in your collection.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> 
> Personally I'd probably send the watch in for repair, especially given it's a known issue with a known fix... unlike the Tudor in-house GMT date issue.


yeh, Archer said it wasn't a difficult fix - but the 'experience' of owning it was tarnished for me - and at £6k I took the refund they offered.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> yeh, Archer said it wasn't a difficult fix - but the 'experience' of owning it was tarnished for me - and at £6k I took the refund they offered.


Looks like it will be an O-Mega Christmas for you then? 😉


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like it will be an O-Mega Christmas for you then? 😉


May not wait - but I'm tempted to source a 1861 if I can find a bargain

and last week saw a birth year Ed White 321 with blue bezel insert (well documented sun bleached)
pricey but wow - so my head is pinging from pillar to post
Like one below (maybe not as clean but half the price  )





__





Omega Speedmaster 105.003-64 | Chrono24.co.uk


Find the best prices for Omega 105.003-64 on Chrono24.co.uk. Compare watches & purchase securely.




www.chrono24.co.uk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> May not wait - but I'm tempted to source a 1861 if I can find a bargain
> 
> and last week saw a birth year Ed White 321 with blue bezel insert (well documented sun bleached)
> pricey but wow - so my head is pinging from pillar to post
> ...


Wow! Just wow... That looks really really good. And definitely a cool watch to own.

A Sun bleached Bezel insert? How would they "document" that I do wonder. 🤔


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Wow! Just wow... That looks really really good. And definitely a cool watch to own.
> 
> A Sun bleached Bezel insert? How would they "document" that I do wonder. 🤔


apparently it is well documented on some pre-moon speedy's - i've seen a few

- I assumed a bit like the ghost bezel subs or tropical dials or spider dials - a known reaction of the paint over time to certain environmental conditions - UV light etc???


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> apparently it is well documented on some pre-moon speedy's - i've seen a few
> 
> - I assumed a bit like the ghost bezel subs or tropical dials or spider dials - a known reaction of the paint over time to certain environmental conditions - UV light etc???


Yes I understand how the anodized/painted aluminum bezel inserts fade under UV and/or frequent use in chlorinated swimming pools and such.

Just wondering how they could "document" it. This is one of the reasons I couldn't pull the trigger on a 5513 when they were still going for around $10k. All the stories flooring around about artificially aged/patina'd bezel inserts made me think twice.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Had a nice bottle of wine at a friend's place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












We were invited to dinner at one of my daughter's friends parents, and he referred occasionally to his extensive wine cellar and significant "investment" well into 7 figures.

He served 3 wines over dinner and I didn't really pay much attention as none of them tasted particularly special to me. He then told us that they averaged around $1,000 a bottle.

I was totally embarrassed that Mrs B5 and I turned up with a (I thought) nice Oakridge Pinot Noir at around $80 a bottle, (Pricey for my wine tastes), and they gave it back to us when we left.

I haven't been able to face them since. (My fault, not theirs).

I hope you recognised their largess and thanked your friend profusely&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

MJM said:


> What the heck is this thread even about
> ?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Here you go.

You have to read through every post in this one first to understand&#8230;









Opinions on Omega


Owners of rolex, What is your general opinion on omega watches and their owners? I think it is safe to assume that the majority of people in this forum are watch connoisseurs with knowledge regarding brands that extend past rolex's. And I also don't think that I am the only one whose eyes...




www.watchuseek.com





SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Mostly a group of friends communicating back and forth. *Occasionally we discuss our watches. *Sometimes.


Sometimes even non-Ωμεγα, watches&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16021116


I can't smoke cigars, but I love the smell&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> May not wait - but I'm tempted to source a 1861 if I can find a bargain
> 
> and last week saw a birth year Ed White 321 with blue bezel insert (well documented sun bleached)
> pricey but wow - so my head is pinging from pillar to post
> ...


That's pretty cool, but also pretty pricey for a sun "damaged" watch&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I was totally embarrassed that Mrs B5 and I turned up with a (I thought) nice Oakridge Pinot Noir at around $80 a bottle, (Pricey for my wine tastes), and they gave it back to us when we left.


You shouldn't be embarrassed. They should be embarrassed for giving you your gift back to take home. How rude is that? Absolutely disgusting. Money cannot buy class.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Exactly.
> 
> that's why it's for everyone. Regardless of race, religion, gender, economic status, etc. We should acknowledge that we are all different and respect each other for it.
> 
> ...


One or two episodes of _Doctor Who_ is sufficient.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> agree
> who is jenna?


The lovely Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> We were invited to dinner at one of my daughter's friends parents, and he referred occasionally to his extensive wine cellar and significant "investment" well into 7 figures.
> 
> He served 3 wines over dinner and I didn't really pay much attention as none of them tasted particularly special to me. He then told us that they averaged around $1,000 a bottle.


Sorta gauche to mention, no?

Much cooler when you find out by yourself afterwards as Sap did with the Guigal...



Black5 said:


> I was totally embarrassed that Mrs B5 and I turned up with a (I thought) nice Oakridge Pinot Noir at around $80 a bottle, (Pricey for my wine tastes), and they *gave it back to us when we left*.
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Don't know how they couched that but that seems rude...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You shouldn't be embarrassed. They should be embarrassed for giving you your gift back to take home. How rude is that? Absolutely disgusting. Money cannot buy class.


This.

And nra.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's the day after Sunday! (Can't believe I forgot...)



















Will report any cheerleader sightings next week.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> agree
> who is jenna?


Father, i would have to refer you to @BigSeikoFan


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You shouldn't be embarrassed. They should be embarrassed for giving you your gift back to take home. How rude is that? Absolutely disgusting. Money cannot buy class.


True.
But on the other hand, I did horribly misjudge the situation, and in retrospect the clues were there that he was a serious wine collector, and was intending to serve something special, so I should have known better than to bring a gift of any wine, especially "cheap" wine by his standards, which may have been insulting to him.

It''s like turning up in a Rolex thread with a Seiko.

Oh wait&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorta gauche to mention, no?
> 
> Much cooler when you find out by yourself afterwards as Sap did with the Guigal...
> 
> Don't know how they couched that but that seems rude...


Well, we *were* invited to "enjoy a meal and sample delights from his wine cellar" or some such line in the invitation, so I should have clicked earlier what was likely to happen.










Well, it was very clear they were never going to drink it, so his wife just handed it over on our way out and said something like, "Oh you should keep that and enjoy it yourselves."

I suppose they could have donated it to charity, but I'm not sure giving a bottle of plonk would be appreciated there either&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> True.
> But on the other hand, I did horribly misjudge the situation, and in retrospect the clues were there that he was a serious wine collector, and was intending to serve something special, so I should have known better than to bring a gift of any wine, especially "cheap" wine by his standards, which may have been insulting to him.
> 
> It''s like turning up in a Rolex thread with a Seiko.
> ...


Lol, good one.

I see your point and it's fair. To turn away someone's generosity, no matter how close to or far from ones own expectations, is inexcusable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Pretty please...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Okaaayyy...

A varied lot...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16021362












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Sometimes even non-Ωμεγα, watches&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


even cartiyey?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Okaaayyy...
> 
> A varied lot...
> 
> ...


Holy Daument!

Sorry Father @Simon&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One or two episodes of _Doctor Who_ is sufficient.


How about The Serpent? Or Room at the Top?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The lovely Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 16021309


Nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


The most important part is the company


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> True.
> But on the other hand, I did horribly misjudge the situation, and in retrospect the clues were there that he was a serious wine collector, and was intending to serve something special, so I should have known better than to bring a gift of any wine, especially "cheap" wine by his standards, which may have been insulting to him.
> 
> It''s like turning up in a Rolex thread with a Seiko.
> ...


The punchline is GOLD!

On that note, Hong Kong just won it's second gold ? at the Olympic games in men's fencing.

Perhaps we do know a thing or two manipulating long, pointy things...

That bends! ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> The punchline is GOLD!
> 
> On that note, Hong Kong just won it's second gold ? at the Olympic games in men's fencing.
> 
> ...


I much prefer help with the manipulation...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I much prefer help with the manipulation...


Perhaps "using" is better phrasing? 😏


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> even cartiyey?
> View attachment 16021416


Yes, even fashion watches&#8230;

Only half joking, and not meant to be insulting as fashion is a serious business and massive $$$$ industry. Much bigger than watches, and it's no accident that all the large fashion houses invest in watch brands.

And of course, Cartier is undoubtedly one of the most iconic brands in fashion, jewellery and watches. (Amongst other things)

Almost *all *expensive automatic watches are pretty much eligible to be considered as fashion watches these days, as they veer more towards the aesthetic and intangible benefits, (much like Haute couture fashion), and go well beyond the basic functional requirements of an accurate teller of time or tool watch&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> The most important part is the company












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The punchline is GOLD!
> 
> On that note, Hong Kong just won it's second gold  at the Olympic games in men's fencing.
> 
> ...












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Took a road trip to Burlington, Vermont this weekend, looking at schools for my daughter at the banks of Lake Champlain. Perfect weather.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> We were invited to dinner at one of my daughter's friends parents, and he referred occasionally to his extensive wine cellar and significant "investment" well into 7 figures.
> 
> He served 3 wines over dinner and I didn't really pay much attention as none of them tasted particularly special to me. He then told us that they averaged around $1,000 a bottle.
> 
> ...


Wow, just wow! Proper etiquette would dictate they open your bottle first, compliment you even if it was vinegar, then serve whatever wine they want, and the last thing to do is to mention the price of any food or beverage they serve. On the other hand, glad they gave back the bottle you gifted them, despite the rudeness of the act, at least you got to enjoy it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> 
> Personally I'd probably send the watch in for repair, especially given it's a known issue with a known fix... unlike the Tudor in-house GMT date issue.












Yep no question Tudor did this when they did not promptly identify and quickly fix the Tudor GMT date wheel issue. Transparency and full disclosure should have been the norm as well as permanent fix, probably including recall, in that situation.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You shouldn't be embarrassed. They should be embarrassed for giving you your gift back to take home. How rude is that? Absolutely disgusting. Money cannot buy class.


I was kinda thinking same thing but didn't comment until now. Pretentious, rude behavior on the part of the hosts IMO shows an appalling lack of class.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> True.
> But on the other hand, I did horribly misjudge the situation, and in retrospect the clues were there that he was a serious wine collector, and was intending to serve something special, so I should have known better than to bring a gift of any wine, especially "cheap" wine by his standards, which may have been insulting to him.
> 
> It''s like turning up in a Rolex thread with a Seiko.
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Well, we *were* invited to "enjoy a meal and sample delights from his wine cellar" or some such line in the invitation, so I should have clicked earlier what was likely to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it would have been more appropriate for the hosts to have donated the bottle to charity, or even poured it in the sink, rather than to have made you feel uncomfortable. An $80 bottle of wine brought as a host/hostess gift would not IMO have been inappropriate under any circumstances.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Actually it would have been more appropriate for the hosts to have donated the bottle to charity, or even poured it in the sink, rather than to have made you feel uncomfortable. An $80 bottle of wine brought as a host/hostess gift would not IMO have been inappropriate under any circumstances.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Well, we *were* invited to "enjoy a meal and sample delights from his wine cellar" or some such line in the invitation, so I should have clicked earlier what was likely to happen.
> 
> *Well, it was very clear they were never going to drink it*, so his wife just handed it over on our way out and said something like, "Oh you should keep that and enjoy it yourselves."
> 
> ...


Well, unless you were invited by Johnny Depp, no wine drinker would drink every day a $1000 bottle of wine, and an $80 bottle of wine by French standards is considered an expensive bottle of wine, and they will charge you up to $300 for such a bottle on average in a restaurant.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, unless you were invited by Johnny Depp, no wine drinker would drink every day a $1000 bottle of wine, and an $80 bottle of wine by French standards is considered an expensive bottle of wine, and they will charge you up to $300 for such a bottle on average in a restaurant.


That's why it often makes sense to bring your own bottle of wine to a restaurant that allows it (charging a nominal fee) than to pay their markup...

Even better, restaurants in New Jersey rarely have liquor licenses so they allow patrons to bring whatever they like for free.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's why it often makes sense to bring your own bottle of wine to a restaurant that allows it (charging a nominal fee) than to pay their markup...
> 
> Even better, restaurants in New Jersey rarely have liquor licenses so they allow patrons to bring whatever they like for free.


Exactly, it's called in France "droit de bouchon", and usually restaurants that allow it do so when they don't have the wine that you want on their wine list, or if you are a regular customer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Exactly, it's called in France "droit de bouchon", and usually restaurants that allow it do so when they don't have the wine that you want on their wine list, or if you are a regular customer.


Yeah, much the same rules here.

Unless it's expressly forbidden by local laws, eh @5959HH ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Simon said:


> May not wait - but I'm tempted to source a 1861 if I can find a bargain
> 
> and last week saw a birth year Ed White 321 with blue bezel insert (well documented sun bleached)
> pricey but wow - so my head is pinging from pillar to post
> ...


Nice. I've never seen a Speedy age that way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> We were invited to dinner at one of my daughter's friends parents, and he referred occasionally to his extensive wine cellar and significant "investment" well into 7 figures.
> 
> He served 3 wines over dinner and I didn't really pay much attention as none of them tasted particularly special to me. He then told us that they averaged around $1,000 a bottle.
> 
> ...


Sure I did. I told he was crazy wasting that bottle on me.

Btw, I think it's bad form for this guy to "occasionally" mention the value of his wine collection, and to return your wine. But I guess context is everything.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You shouldn't be embarrassed. They should be embarrassed for giving you your gift back to take home. How rude is that? Absolutely disgusting. Money cannot buy class.


NRA


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We were invited to dinner at one of my daughter's friends parents, and he referred occasionally to his extensive wine cellar and significant "investment" well into 7 figures.
> 
> He served 3 wines over dinner and I didn't really pay much attention as none of them tasted particularly special to me. He then told us that they averaged around $1,000 a bottle.
> 
> ...


Gave you back your wine. Ouch 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorta gauche to mention, no?
> 
> Much cooler when you find out by yourself afterwards as Sap did with the Guigal...
> 
> Don't know how they couched that but that seems rude...


NRA again!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The lovely Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 16021309


Not her best pic.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Not her best pic.


I think she looks positively adorable. Very little makeup and she still looks gorgeous. To me, of course.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Gave you back your wine. Ouch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, I've never heard of anyone doing that. Ever.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think she looks positively adorable. Very little makeup and she still looks gorgeous. To me, of course.


Didn't say she didn't look adorable. But okay.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wow, just wow! Proper etiquette would dictate they open your bottle first, compliment you even if it was vinegar, then serve whatever wine they want, and the last thing to do is to mention the price of any food or beverage they serve. On the other hand, glad they gave back the bottle you gifted them, despite the rudeness of the act, *at least you got to enjoy it.*


You are right about that, we actually did. Shared it with another couple, and I thought it was pretty good&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I was kinda thinking same thing but didn't comment until now. Pretentious, rude behavior on the part of the hosts IMO shows an appalling lack of class.


Not in my usual social circle, so not a problem anyway.

As a famous Australian Poet once proudly proclaimed:

_ I'm another world away, 
But I always feel at home, with my
Cheap wine and a three-day growth&#8230;

James Dixon Swan (AKA Jimmy Barnes)_

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Actually it would have been more appropriate for the hosts to have donated the bottle to charity, or even poured it in the sink, rather than to have made you feel uncomfortable. An $80 bottle of wine brought as a host/hostess gift would not IMO have been inappropriate under any circumstances.


I think you underestimate my cheapness.

That's AUD, so about $1.95 USD&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, unless you were invited by Johnny Depp, no wine drinker would drink every day a $1000 bottle of wine, and an $80 bottle of wine by French standards is considered an expensive bottle of wine, and they will charge you up to $300 for such a bottle on average in a restaurant.


No, it definitely wasn't Johnny Depp, and I did get the impression that they drank $1,000 bottles of wine daily the way they were talking.

He did claim to have over 5,000 bottles in storage and around 1,000 in his wine cellar at the house, so although I never saw them, the house was big enough and it certainly was believable&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's why it often makes sense to bring your own bottle of wine to a restaurant that allows it (charging a nominal fee) than to pay their markup...
> 
> Even better, restaurants in New Jersey rarely have liquor licenses so they allow patrons to bring whatever they like for free.


Same.
It's called BYO, (Bring Your Own) here, requires a special Liquor licence, and there is often a nominal charge for "corkage" of $5-$10 per glass, which often gets waived for regulars or large groups&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sportura said:


> Took a road trip to Burlington, Vermont this weekend, looking at schools for my daughter at the banks of Lake Champlain. Perfect weather.


Nice!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Sure I did. I told he was crazy wasting that bottle on me.
> 
> Btw, I think it's bad form for this guy to "occasionally" mention the value of his wine collection, and to return your wine. But I guess context is everything.


They were just being who they are, and were otherwise really generous hosts, who clearly spent up big and tried to show us a good time. (The food was fantastic as well).

I guess I just felt a bit overwhelmed by the situation and didn't deal with it well. I was going through a tough period financially at the time, having been disillusioned with work, out of contract for a few months, and paying lawyers fighting an insurance company for a payout on my stolen car, which probably added to my discomfort at such a display of wealth.

They didn't really know us, (Our daughters were friends), so probably just assumed that as our kids went to the same private school, that we were in a similar financial position to them, so I can't really hold any animosity towards them&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, much the same rules here.
> 
> Unless it's expressly forbidden by local laws, eh @5959HH ?


Thinking the same thing and almost commented earlier which would then have required a #Godfrey. Fortunately Chamberlains Steak House bar makes fantastic Margaritas!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Yes I understand how the anodized/painted aluminum bezel inserts fade under UV and/or frequent use in chlorinated swimming pools and such.
> 
> Just wondering how they could "document" it. This is one of the reasons I couldn't pull the trigger on a 5513 when they were still going for around $10k. All the stories flooring around about artificially aged/patina'd bezel inserts made me think twice.


ah, gotcha - yes, hadnt thought that - could be artificially faded by mild chemical treatment or accelerated UV - mmmmmm - I guess you'd want someone to say they lived in California

truth is quite a few appearing now .....makes you wonder


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, I've never heard of anyone doing that. Ever.


Yep BSF, you ever bring a bottle of your finest to Casa 59, rest assured the bottle won't be given back as you leave. Won't be poured down the sink either.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Black5 said:


> That's pretty cool, but also pretty pricey for a sun "damaged" watch&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


agree, cool, too much, Ive seen a couple in UK at half the price


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> No, it definitely wasn't Johnny Depp, and I did get the impression that they drank $1,000 bottles of wine daily the way they were talking.
> 
> He did claim to have over 5,000 bottles in storage and around 1,000 in his wine cellar at the house, so although I never saw them, the house was big enough and it certainly was believable&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Reminds me of this royal/aristocratic (whatever) wine cask somewhere in France.

The tour guide said that the purpose of the cask was to show off how much political power the person had. The peasants royal subjects were allowed to send wine as tax. The bigger the cask, and the more full it was, then the greater the wealth of the person's realm.

The barrels of liquid they actually sent, though, might not have contained only wine, of course - if they didn't like the king/lord/duke/whatever, then you can guess what they put in the barrels instead.

(I think that the cask in the photo is smaller than the one I could swear was in the basement)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> We were invited to dinner at one of my daughter's friends parents, and he referred occasionally to his extensive wine cellar and significant "investment" well into 7 figures.
> 
> He served 3 wines over dinner and I didn't really pay much attention as none of them tasted particularly special to me. He then told us that they averaged around $1,000 a bottle.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to comment earlier but telling you those wines averaged $1,000 a bottle in and on itself, is a Dick move. Especially considering the fact that they would have received the bottle of wine you brought by that time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> No, it definitely wasn't Johnny Depp, and I did get the impression that they drank $1,000 bottles of wine daily the way they were talking.
> 
> He did claim to have over 5,000 bottles in storage and around 1,000 in his wine cellar at the house, so although I never saw them, the house was big enough and it certainly was believable&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


IMHO understatement is always a better arc than smug self promotion.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I was kinda thinking same thing but didn't comment until now. Pretentious, rude behavior on the part of the hosts IMO shows an appalling lack of class.


Agree, extraordinarily rude on all accounts

I once spoke at a wedding for a friend who was top drawer and present was a famous English comedienne with her husband. My talk apparently really moved them and helped them. I preached on how the Lord attended a wedding & the first miracle he performed was turning water into wine. And not just any old wine, but as the wine taster said, "you saved the best till last". I said that some marriages turn to mucky water, but the Lord can turn them into fine grand cru. A week afterwards I received a parcel and inside a thank you letter from this couple and a lovely bottle of wine - it was good drinking with a nice rib of beef for xmas day


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> ah, gotcha - yes, hadnt thought that - could be artificially faded by mild chemical treatment or accelerated UV - mmmmmm - I guess you'd want someone to say they lived in California
> 
> truth is quite a few appearing now .....makes you wonder


The Ghost/faded bezel inserts command a significant sum over their unfaded counterparts. So unless it's somehow documented there's no hard and fast rule to tell if they have been artificially faded with bleach or are actually faded naturally.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> Agree, extraordinarily rude on all accounts
> 
> I once spoke at a wedding for a friend who was top drawer and present was a famous English comedienne with her husband. My talk apparently really moved them and helped them. I preached on how the Lord attended a wedding & the first miracle he performed was turning water into wine. And not just any old wine, but as the wine taster said, "you saved the best till last". I said that some marriages turn to mucky water, but the Lord can turn them into fine grand cru. A week afterwards I received a parcel and inside a thank you letter from this couple and a lovely bottle of wine - it was good drinking with a nice rib of beef for xmas day
> 
> View attachment 16021751


Wow, an '82 Bordeaux! Instead of its proper name, some wine geeks call it "Lunch Bags."


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I didn't want to comment earlier but telling you those wines averaged $1,000 a bottle in and on itself, is a Dick move. Especially considering the fact that they would have received the bottle of wine you brought by that time.


Comment away.

The way I figure it, unless expressly stated otherwise, anybody who puts anything on the internet is *inviting *comment&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> IMHO understatement is always a better arc than smug self promotion.


True.
We have a few on here who are masters at it. 
i would have been more impressed to have learnt what we were drinking later, from someone else, but alas, I didn't even take note of the brand, or the label, so wouldn't have been able to do that anyway&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, an '82 Bordeaux! Instead of its proper name, some wine geeks call it "Lunch Bags."


Is it a well known one ? Lunch Bags - like it


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, an '82 Bordeaux! Instead of its proper name, some wine geeks call it *"Lunch Bags."*












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Black5 said:


> No, it definitely wasn't Johnny Depp, and I did get the impression that they drank $1,000 bottles of wine daily the way they were talking.
> 
> He did claim to have over 5,000 bottles in storage and around 1,000 in his wine cellar at the house, so although I never saw them, the house was big enough and it certainly was believable&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


gosh - that must be some house & some cellar
- would you say they were a happy couple?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Is it a well known one ? Lunch Bags - like it


I don't think they are particularly well-known but I believe it's around $400 bottle nonetheless.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> They were just being who they are, and were otherwise really generous hosts, who clearly spent up big and tried to show us a good time. (The food was fantastic as well).
> 
> I guess I just felt a bit overwhelmed by the situation and didn't deal with it well. I was going through a tough period financially at the time, having been disillusioned with work, out of contract for a few months, and paying lawyers fighting an insurance company for a payout on my stolen car, which probably added to my discomfort at such a display of wealth.
> 
> ...


Dude, who's more gracious than you ??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> True.
> We have a few on here who are masters at it.
> i would have been more impressed to have learnt what we were drinking later, from someone else, but alas, I* didn't even take note of the brand, or the label*, so wouldn't have been able to do that anyway&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> Is it a well known one ? Lunch Bags - like it


Yes, very.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Lynch Bages ===> Lunch Bags


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Getting caught up with the posts over the weekend... @Simon thanks for your comments a couple of days earlier. You're a true gentlemen and scholar, one of the best in this fine establishment. We can all learn something from you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> gosh - that must be some house & some cellar
> - would you say they were a happy couple?


The nice thing about having a cellar like that is that you never have to run out to the wine shop if guests pop over unexpectedly...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> I don't think they are particularly well-known but I believe it's around $400 bottle nonetheless.


I just googled it - wish I hadn't drunk it 
truth is, im such a philistine it tasted the same to me as 20 quid bottle


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> I just googled it - wish I hadn't drunk it
> truth is, im such a philistine it tasted the same to me as 20 quid bottle


"How do I get to Carnegie Hall?

"Practice, practice, practice!"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> I just googled it - wish I hadn't drunk it
> truth is, im such a philistine it tasted the same to me as 20 quid bottle


Personally I prefer St. Julien to Pauillac. Had a Château Talbot Grand Cru Classé 1996 before and I think I liked them? Just don't ask for taste notes.

I simply don't have the palette for these things...😅


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> gosh - that must be some house & some cellar
> - would you say they were a happy couple?


Yes. 
The house was truly impressive. Built on 2 large blocks in a premium beachside suburb, superbly designed and constructed, but not ostentatious, just quality everywhere.

I didn't really know them well, but second marriage for both, semi-retired and certainly appeared happy&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I don't think they are particularly well-known but I believe it's around $400 bottle nonetheless.


And I'm sure you deserved every drop with your guidance @Simon&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> The house was truly impressive. Built on 2 large blocks in a premium beachside suburb, superbly designed and constructed, but not ostentatious, just quality everywhere.
> 
> I didn't really know them well, but second marriage for both, semi-retired and certainly appeared happy&#8230;
> ...


WOW - sounds amazing -

I only asked about their happiness cos I've never heard of someone having over a million quid in wine, never known anyone whose drunk a 1000 quid bottle - and so I wonder about them and whether it gives them joy. Maybe sharing & spoiling friends is a real joy for them and maybe they gave back your wine not out of snobbery but cos they wanted to give n not receive ?

Psa104:15 "wine gladdens the heart of men"

And as a priest I say Amen


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> The Ghost/faded bezel inserts command a significant sum over their unfaded counterparts. So unless it's somehow documented there's no hard and fast rule to tell if they have been artificially faded with bleach or are actually faded naturally.


Never understood the faded bezel thing. Or the cracked/water-damaged dial thing. The shytier the watch, the more expensive it becomes.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Same.
> It's called BYO, (Bring Your Own) here, requires a special Liquor licence, and there is often a nominal charge for "corkage" of $5-$10 per glass, which often gets waived for regulars or large groups&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Black5 said:


> And I'm sure you deserved every drop with your guidance @Simon&#8230;
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


just a little humour, honesty & hope for struggling marriages


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, who's more gracious than you ??


Not at all.

They really didn't seem like bad people. The discussion regarding his wine cellar just seemed almost incidental, almost as if he was just a guy discussing his hobby/passion with a stranger, and I didn't get a sense he was showing off. He didn't take us for a tour of the cellar, now did he go to any great lengths to show off the labels of the bottles we drank. Not the behaviour I'd expect of someone trying to big-note themselves. I could"nt even get a good look at his watch.

It was his wife who returned the wine.

He did casually BSF me with his Ferrari however when we were discussing another school parent who I know that has 2&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 16021791


As I said, didn't taste special, otherwise I would have asked&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lynch Bages ===> Lunch Bags












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> I just googled it - wish I hadn't drunk it
> truth is, im such a philistine it tasted the same to me as 20 quid bottle


We may share a palate I believe.

Or at least, I hope I can share at least one of your traits&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> True.
> We have a few on here who are masters at it.
> i would have been more impressed to have learnt what we were drinking later, from someone else, but alas, I didn't even take note of the brand, or the label, so wouldn't have been able to do that anyway&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


My friend and I were discussing wines and he was telling me about the series of wines that his bottle was from, but never made mention of the price. I assumed it was an expensive bottle. And my friend certainly knew more about wine than me. I had brought a nice Brunello for the occasion, which for me, was very pricey at around $70-90/bottle.

I later confirmed with him which wine he had served, without mentioning the price of it. I just simply said that it was wasted on me, though I did enjoy it.

He said I was full of shyte because he knows I appreciate wine (so I fooled him pretty well ).

So there are ways to serve extremely expensive wine with class and humility. And he did not tell me to take back my bottle of plonk!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> The punchline is GOLD!
> 
> On that note, Hong Kong just won it's second gold ? at the Olympic games in men's fencing.
> 
> ...


And the Philippines won its very first Olympic gold medal. Ever.

you can use the "cheap" wine as foot bath?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Black5 said:


> Or at least, I hope I can share at least one of your traits&#8230;
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


you wouldn't want my grumpiness or my girth


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Black5 said:


> It''s like turning up in a Rolex thread with a Seiko.
> 
> Oh wait&#8230;
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


some Seikos feel sorry for poor little RLXs


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> WOW - sounds amazing -
> 
> I only asked about their happiness cos I've never heard of someone having over a million quid in wine, never known anyone whose drunk a 1000 quid bottle - and so I wonder about them and whether it gives them joy. Maybe sharing & spoiling friends is a real joy for them and maybe they gave back your wine not out of snobbery but cos they wanted to give n not receive ?
> 
> ...


Could be.

I've known may other school parents who were clearly not in their league financially behave much worse, with less.

It's impossible and unreasonable to pass judgement after a single meeting.

Our daughters no longer socialise since they finished school, so our paths may never cross again, so I'll never know for sure&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, much the same rules here.
> 
> Unless it's expressly forbidden by local laws, eh @5959HH ?


Similar here. We call its corkage. And sometimes applied to food also.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> WOW - sounds amazing -
> 
> I only asked about their happiness cos I've never heard of someone having over a million quid in wine, never known anyone whose drunk a 1000 quid bottle - and so I wonder about them and whether it gives them joy. Maybe sharing & spoiling friends is a real joy for them and maybe they gave back your wine not out of snobbery but cos they wanted to give n not receive ?
> 
> ...


That could be the case. And since Bro B5 was not at all offended and was feeling bad about bringing wine in the first place, that was probably the case.

And here we are, all getting offended for him! 

Still, I wouldn't have mentioned the price of the collection or returned the bottle. But still, context is everything.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> just a little humour, honesty & hope for struggling marriages


Stop that!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Comment away.
> 
> The way I figure it, unless expressly stated otherwise, anybody who puts anything on the internet is *inviting *comment&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Years and years ago when I first heard the term "internet" characterized as "information highway" how little I knew at the time&#8230;


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> My friend and I were discussing wines and he was telling me about the series of wines that his bottle was from, but never made mention of the price. I assumed it was an expensive bottle. And my friend certainly knew more about wine than me. I had brought a nice Brunello for the occasion, which for me, was very pricey at around $70-90/bottle.
> 
> I later confirmed with him which wine he had served, without mentioning the price of it. I just simply said that it was wasted on me, though I did enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Well, I think it's easy to tell if we liked something or not, just don't expect taste notes from me...

But I'm usually very sure when it's a wine/whatever I DIDN'T like.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> My friend and I were discussing wines and he was telling me about the series of wines that his bottle was from, but never made mention of the price. I assumed it was an expensive bottle. And my friend certainly knew more about wine than me. I had brought a nice Brunello for the occasion, which for me, was very pricey at around $70-90/bottle.
> 
> I later confirmed with him which wine he had served, without mentioning the price of it. I just simply said that it was wasted on me, though I did enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun guy&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Stop that!


lol - cant, its my job


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> They really didn't seem like bad people. The discussion regarding his wine cellar just seemed almost incidental, almost as if he was just a guy discussing his hobby/passion with a stranger, and I didn't get a sense he was showing off. He didn't take us for a tour of the cellar, now did he go to any great lengths to show off the labels of the bottles we drank. Not the behaviour I'd expect of someone trying to big-note themselves. I could"nt even get a good look at his watch.
> 
> ...


Nra!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> And the Philippines won its very first Olympic gold medal. Ever.
> 
> you can use the "cheap" wine as foot bath?












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> They really didn't seem like bad people. The discussion regarding his wine cellar just seemed almost incidental, almost as if he was just a guy discussing his hobby/passion with a stranger, and I didn't get a sense he was showing off. He didn't take us for a tour of the cellar, now did he go to any great lengths to show off the labels of the bottles we drank. Not the behaviour I'd expect of someone trying to big-note themselves. I could"nt even get a good look at his watch.
> 
> ...


Maybe he truly wasn't showing off, we'll never know. But I seldom mention price unless I'm asked so there're that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Getting caught up with the posts over the weekend... @Simon thanks for your comments a couple of days earlier. You're a true gentlemen and scholar, one of the best in this fine establishment. We can all learn something from you.


Yep I think we can definitely designate Simon as our official OoO Chaplain.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> you wouldn't want my grumpiness or my girth


2 out.of 3 ain't bad&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> lol - cant, its my job


Keep up the good work Padre!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Yep I think we can definitely designate Simon as our official OoO Chaplain.


Second the motion


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Simon said:


> truth is, im such a philistine it tasted the same to me as 20 quid bottle


I'm gonna take a Sporty on wine.

Threw up after drinking a bottle of Strawberry Hill when I was 16 and that put me off drinking wine for good 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I prefer St. Julien to Pauillac. Had a Château Talbot Grand Cru Classé 1996 before and I think I liked them? Just don't ask for taste notes.
> 
> I simply don't have the palette for these things...
> 
> View attachment 16021822


I suspect few of us do, maybe with the exception of BSF and Sap.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Years and years ago when I first heard the term "internet" characterized as "information highway" how little I knew at the time&#8230;


As in the highways in Mad Max&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> WOW - sounds amazing -
> 
> I only asked about their happiness cos I've never heard of someone having over a million quid in wine, never known anyone whose drunk a 1000 quid bottle - and so I wonder about them and whether it gives them joy. Maybe sharing & spoiling friends is a real joy for them and maybe they gave back your wine not out of snobbery but cos they wanted to give n not receive ?
> 
> ...


Gotta point there Simon.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Yep I think we can definitely designate Simon as our official OoO Chaplain.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Similar here. We call its corkage. And sometimes applied to food also.


I think the term "corkage" is more or less universal. I generally avoid corkage at fine restaurants by ordering ice tea.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> And food!


When will you cook it??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I think the term "corkage" is more or less universal. I generally avoid corkage at fine restaurants by ordering ice tea.


i guess from the cork of the bottle of wine. Funny thing here is they now also apply it in some restaurants to outside food. In some, you can bring raw food and have it cooked.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Black5 said:


> He served 3 wines over dinner and I didn't really pay much attention as none of them tasted particularly special to me. He then told us that they averaged around $1,000 a bottle.
> 
> I was totally embarrassed that Mrs B5 and I turned up with a (I thought) nice Oakridge Pinot Noir at around $80 a bottle, (Pricey for my wine tastes), and they gave it back to us when we left.


They gave it BACK?? Wow, that feels like a serious d-bag move. Even if the wine was beneath them and they just passed it on or poured it out, why give it back? Hell, just use it for cooking or something.

That would be like Bro BSF giving Scarlett Johannson's phone number back because "well darling, you are no Jenna Coleman!"


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Finally getting to check in here bros. Y’all been apparently busy since I’m skipping 1k posts. Lol. 
Hope all is well. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Finally getting to check in here bros. Y'all been apparently busy since I'm skipping 1k posts. Lol.
> Hope all is well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


All good bro. father simon joined the bunch.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Went shopping today


Looks good on you!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Vintage today! And breaking in some new kicks!


Bad ass bro! Such a unique piece.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Yep I think we can definitely designate Simon as our official OoO Chaplain.


Well 59, in this case we'll have to all settle down here, Simon never travels alone


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> All good bro. father simon joined the bunch.


Fr. Simon is a good guy. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Black5 said:


> We were invited to dinner at one of my daughter's friends parents, and he referred occasionally to his extensive wine cellar and significant "investment" well into 7 figures.
> 
> He served 3 wines over dinner and I didn't really pay much attention as none of them tasted particularly special to me. He then told us that they averaged around $1,000 a bottle.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's f'ed up on so many levels... how rude.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Looks good on you!


Thanks! Felt pricey for what you get.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I prefer St. Julien to Pauillac. Had a Château Talbot Grand Cru Classé 1996 before and I think I liked them? Just don't ask for taste notes.
> 
> I simply *don't have the palette for these things*...😅
> 
> View attachment 16021822


You can use Mrs. BSF's system for rating wines: "I like it; I don't like it."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> My friend and I were discussing wines and he was telling me about the *series of wines *that his bottle was from, but never made mention of the price.


Yup, in addition to the La Mouline you tried, there's also La Turque and La Landonne, which is frequently called La La.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> WOW - sounds amazing -
> 
> I only asked about their happiness cos I've never heard of someone having over a million quid in wine, never known anyone whose drunk a 1000 quid bottle - and so I wonder about them and whether it gives them joy. Maybe *sharing & spoiling friends is a real joy for them* and maybe they gave back your wine not out of snobbery but cos they wanted to give n not receive ?
> 
> ...


Based on my experience, wine geeks are usually _very_ generous people.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> We were invited to dinner at one of my daughter's friends parents, and he referred occasionally to his extensive wine cellar and significant "investment" well into 7 figures.
> 
> He served 3 wines over dinner and I didn't really pay much attention as none of them tasted particularly special to me. He then told us that they averaged around $1,000 a bottle.
> 
> ...


I'm very confused how wine would be an investment unless you're in a wine resale market. Ultimately it's a consumable so somebody is gonna drink it till there's a worthless bottle left. I would be the Neanderthal at the dinner that doesn't drink wine anyways. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Second the motion


So carried.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> i guess from the cork of the bottle of wine. Funny thing here is they now also apply it in some restaurants to outside food. In some, you can bring raw food and have it cooked.


Really?? OMG...

I remember a spirited debate over the pros and cons of corkage and one guy (not a fan) said, "Do you want to bring your own steak and have them cook it for you too??"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm very confused how wine would be an investment unless you're in a wine resale market. Ultimately it's a consumable so somebody is gonna drink it till there's a worthless bottle left. I would be the Neanderthal at the dinner that doesn't drink wine anyways. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You'd be surprised.



https://irongate.wine/1869-chateau-lafite-rothschild-for-sale/


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Really?? OMG...
> 
> I remember a spirited debate over the pros and cons of corkage and one guy (not a fan) said, "Do you want to bring your own steak and have them cook it for you too??"


It's nothing new in Hong Kong. The seafood restaurants here have been doing that (bring your own seafood to be cooked by the restaurant) since as far as I remember.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> It's nothing new in Hong Kong. The seafood restaurants here have been doing that (bring your own seafood to be cooked by the restaurant) since as far as I remember.


"You can learn anything in this thread."


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I was totally embarrassed that Mrs B5 and I turned up with a (I thought) nice Oakridge Pinot Noir at around $80 a bottle, (Pricey for my wine tastes), and they gave it back to us when we left.
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


It's not your fault mate. They are rude and have no manners at all.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well 59, in this case we'll have to all settle down here, Simon never travels alone
> 
> View attachment 16021979


All roads lead back to Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm very confused how wine would be an investment unless you're in a wine resale market. Ultimately it's a consumable so somebody is gonna drink it till there's a worthless bottle left. I would be the Neanderthal at the dinner that doesn't drink wine anyways. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You missed the discussion about pink drinks and pink umbrellas.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You missed the discussion about pink drinks and pink umbrellas.


Don't much think Big Al prefers pink drinks and pink umbrellas either.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm very confused how wine would be an investment unless you're in a wine resale market. Ultimately it's a consumable so somebody is gonna drink it till there's a worthless bottle left. I would be the Neanderthal at the dinner that doesn't drink wine anyways. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Wine investment is nothing new, ask BSF, he knows everything about wine investment.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You missed the discussion about pink drinks and pink umbrellas.


That wasn't the explanation I was expecting you to give to Big Al 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Don't much think Big Al prefers pink drinks and pink umbrellas either.


Given Al's fondness for pink shirts, I thought this would be right up his alley. ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wine investment is nothing new, ask BSF, he knows everything about wine investment.


I like to think of myself as a value investor...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> I'm very confused how wine would be an investment unless you're in a wine resale market. Ultimately it's a consumable so somebody is gonna drink it till there's a worthless bottle left. I would be the Neanderthal at the dinner that doesn't drink wine anyways. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'll keep you company with a beer

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Another interesting read, these recent posts. I can only offer that extremely hot, dry days are well mitigated with copious amounts of nearly frozen, “see-through” American beer.

And speaking of American, the thread has generated an idea for a new vintage label that wouldn’t be immediately understood here in quite the way some of you could. Bro PF would have to apply his native dialect for full effect:

“Le Shytier Plonk”


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'll keep you company with a beer
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I've given up on my search for a beer I enjoy drinking also. Pink umbrella drinks either. Unless it a hurricane. Love me some hurricanes when I'm in the mood for something sweet. My goto is a simple rum or crown & coke or a good flavored moonshine on ice. I'm a cheap date that just drinks for the affects of alcohol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Weekend in photos...

Cut, LA's best steakhouse IMO, has finally opened after being closed for the past 15 months. Oh, how I've missed it!














































I had the eye of the ribeye, seared on the outside, still rare on the inside, cooked to perfection!










Birthday desert and other desert samples (not pictured), despite not being anyone's birthday, all on the house...










There are dinner watches and _dinner watches_; this is the latter.










Hollywood Sign trails...










Lazy Monday


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Thanks! Felt pricey for what you get.


With IWC, that's called a feature. 😂

For example, I love my Big Pilot, but for those who are OCD about accuracy, this is one of my most inaccurate watches in my collection. Not good for it's asking price.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Weekend in photos...
> 
> Cut, LA's best steakhouse IMO, has finally opened after being closed for the past 15 months. Oh, how I've missed it!
> 
> ...


Been loving your IG stories bro. Glad you're having a great summer.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Ordered my second watch in as many days. I'm not sure if I'll keep it, but I want to check it out. 30 day return policy. Should have within a week. It's an Omega.😬 My opinion is that Omegas are okay in my book. I better get a few others ready for a new home.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> With IWC, that's called a feature.
> 
> For example, I love my Big Pilot, but for those who are OCD about accuracy, this is one of my most inaccurate watches in my collection. Not good for it's asking price.


That's good insight. I'm particularly wary of their new in house movements. Nice achievements, but accuracy varies greatly.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Ordered my second watch in as many days. I'm not sure if I'll keep it, but I want to check it out. 30 day return policy. Should have within a week. It's an Omega. My opinion is that Omegas are okay in my book. I better get a few others ready for a new home.


An Omega what?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> An Omega what?


It's a previous gen Seamaster 300M Chronograph. 42mm which can possibly replace the 44mm I have now.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

mav said:


> Weekend in photos...
> 
> Cut, LA's best steakhouse IMO, has finally opened after being closed for the past 15 months. Oh, how I've missed it!
> 
> ...


Dinner looked amazing


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well 59, in this case we'll have to all settle down here, Simon never travels alone
> 
> View attachment 16021979


So he's Friar Tuck now?!?

That might work!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Black5 said:


> We were invited to dinner at one of my daughter's friends parents, and he referred occasionally to his extensive wine cellar and significant "investment" well into 7 figures.
> 
> He served 3 wines over dinner and I didn't really pay much attention as none of them tasted particularly special to me. He then told us that they averaged around $1,000 a bottle.
> 
> ...


I hope your daughters friend is a nice kid and has feet on ground..

Handing back a nice gift!

We will drink the carton of XXXX..or any other mate.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Never understood the faded bezel thing. Or the cracked/water-damaged dial thing. The shytier the watch, the more expensive it becomes.


Same here.

Especially the tropical/spider dial stuff...

It's actually badly made that's why it's like that !

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

After all talk of alcohol and jenna, we need a watch pic.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> That could be the case. And since Bro B5 was not at all offended and was feeling bad about bringing wine in the first place, that was probably the case.
> 
> And here we are, all getting offended for him!
> 
> Still, I wouldn't have mentioned the price of the collection or returned the bottle. But still, context is everything.


Like @Pongster, I'm a firm believer that alcohol is best when shared.

My basic rule is if a guest brings a drink, offer to open and share it - regardless if what it may be. Worst case, I drink slowly, or have to drown it in coke and ice if they bring JW Red, but if the company is good, that doesn't matter.

If they say no, then I put it away and happily offer to share something of mine they may prefer.

If it's not something we'd drink, we give it to someone else who may appreciate it, or put it in the "cooking alcohol" cupboard.

I've been burned a couple of times by a friend of Mrs B5 who turns up with rubbish, but always expects French Champagne when she arrives, (Meaning we burn a whole bottle if she's the only one drinking it), but ce la vie as she's a close friend and a good laugh when she's tipply after one glass anyway, so we keep a bottle chilled and ready.

Since I missed finishing school, OoO is the source of my social skills education, so if I'm doing something wrong, please tell me...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Well, I think it's easy to tell if we liked something or not, just don't expect taste notes from me...
> 
> But I'm usually very sure when it's a wine/whatever I DIDN'T like.


Same.
I can't always explain why I like/dislike something, just know that I do...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Maybe he truly wasn't showing off, we'll never know. But I seldom mention price unless I'm asked so there're that.


Well,
I might mention price if someone compliments some wine and it's surprisingly particularly cheap.

I'll sometimes try random cleanskin wines or bulk lots at clearance sales.

Of course, if you do like it, there's often no replicating anyway...

Did I do wrong?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You can use Mrs. BSF's system for rating wines: "I like it; I don't like it."


I like her...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Cut, LA's best steakhouse IMO, has finally opened after being closed for the past 15 months. Oh, how I've missed it!


You gotta get a Big Like for that.












mav said:


> There are dinner watches and _dinner watches_; this is the latter.


But you still suck.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> They gave it BACK?? Wow, that feels like a serious d-bag move. Even if the wine was beneath them and they just passed it on or poured it out, why give it back? Hell, just use it for cooking or something.
> 
> That would be like Bro BSF giving Scarlett Johannson's phone number back because "well darling, you are no Jenna Coleman!"


I was going to say&#8230; they could at least use it for cooking!

Unless, of course, they don't cook&#8230;


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> When will you cook it??


I KNOW I am going to regret this language&#8230; but I like (my seafood!) raw, usually


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn't say she didn't look adorable. But okay.


I'm a sucker for cute and adorable. Especially if they have gorgeous smiles with dimples.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was going to say&#8230; they could at least use it for cooking!
> 
> Unless, of course, they don't cook&#8230;


Then give it to your personal chef or wait-staff!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I KNOW I am going to regret this language&#8230; but I like (my seafood!) raw, usually


TMI


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had lunch with an old client from long ago. She gave me this:








And no, I didn't ask her how much it cost.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> You'd be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> https://irongate.wine/1869-chateau-lafite-rothschild-for-sale/


Certainly.

Especially when some wines are produced and sold in limited quantities, with long term cellaring in mind, natural attrition (through spoilage, and drinkage) would suggest that availability will become more limited over time.

So, after 40 years of costly climate controlled storage, $900 would also be worth a lot more via normal inflation anyway...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, here she is!
























Bad photos of a very nice watch! I like it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You gotta get a Big Like for that.
> 
> View attachment 16022633
> 
> ...


BSF that blue dial VCO is actually starting to grow on me.  I still think I prefer the black dial version but the gap is becoming more narrow.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sharp Sap!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love ya bro but nice tile. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Oh and neat bracelet.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> TMI


The question was about sushi. I tried not to take it out of context!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been coming around to Breitling with their new pieces. Handsome watch!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> I hope your daughters friend is a nice kid and has feet on ground..
> 
> Handing back a nice gift!
> 
> ...


The kid appeared normal, but then again, I didn't spend a lot of time with her. (It would be weird if I did!).

I would thank you for the XXXX and politely pretend to drink it.

If I'm nursing a can for 2 hours, you know why...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> After all talk of alcohol and jenna, we need a watch pic.
> View attachment 16022567


OoOoOoO.

Porcelain?

That's nice...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm a sucker for cute and adorable. Especially if they have gorgeous smiles with dimples.


I have dimples...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Love ya bro but nice tile.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Had lunch with an old client from long ago. She gave me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked it because any gift should be appreciated.

Other than a wild guess that it's some kind of wine, I have no idea what it is...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> OoOoOoO.
> 
> Porcelain?
> 
> ...


I think so. Thanks


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I have dimples...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Do you have a gorgeous smile?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>



I don't dislike Breitling but I definitely don't like a lot of things they do. Purely aesthetic reasons. Im sure they are made very well and the quality is great also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


I even like the bracelet. It's different...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Do you have a gorgeous smile?


Mrs B5 thinks so...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, turns out Salmon Breitling has a nice ring to it...
?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


It's certainly different, i think the best thing on the watch is the bracelet. Can't be sure about the dial as that color is almost impossible to capture with a phone camera without proper white balance calibration.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Well,
> I might mention price if someone compliments some wine and it's surprisingly particularly cheap.
> 
> I'll sometimes try random cleanskin wines or bulk lots at clearance sales.
> ...


Do what you believe is the decent/polite thing to do and there're no need to overthink 'right/wrong".

Can't please everyone.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't dislike Breitling but I definitely don't like a lot of things they do. Purely aesthetic reasons. Im sure they are made very well and the quality is great also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yeah yeah, nice backpedal.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm, turns out Salmon Breitling has a nice ring to it...


More like copper. Not .


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Mrs B5 thinks so...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Good for you


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


The bracelet looks very comfortable.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> The bracelet looks very comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


GF

Are the 15, 30 and 45 markers on the bezel still removable?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks very 90's if you are into that look. I predict it will be flipped within a year.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> The bracelet looks very comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes actually


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> It looks very 90's if you are into that look. I predict it will be flipped within a year.


Bracelet is a "re-issue."


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch Sappie, you will certainly take a hit when you flip it, but who cares, you can afford it 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice watch Sappie, you will certainly take a hit when you flip it, but who cares, you can afford it


Gotta go with it once in a while. Life's short!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Bracelet is a "re-issue."


It is exactly that. I like it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice watch Sappie, *you will certainly take a hit* when you flip it, but who cares, you can afford it 😉


Given the frequency he flips I think he likes that...😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> GF
> 
> Are the 15, 30 and 45 markers on the bezel still removable?


They're removable? They used to be removable? 2 things I didn't know!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Given the frequency he flips I think he likes that...


Must be the WADHD.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

AL9C1 said:


> I don't dislike Breitling but I definitely don't like a lot of things they do. Purely aesthetic reasons. Im sure they are made very well and the quality is great also.
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Same - had half a dozen - in the 1990's/2000's - only one I have now is from 1996 - worn by one of my sons. Pre their chronometre movements, its kept COSC time for 25yrs, only serviced once - "super-ocean colt" a super watch - they went oversized n blingy for some years but last couple of years reined it in, some lovely chronographs in the new chronomat series like @Sappie66 on that bullet bracelet & the new pistachio premier retro is fantastic


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> They're removable? They used to be removable? 2 things I didn't know!


The old ones were removable so one could exchange the 15 and 45 to go back and forth between count-up and countdown functions. I wouldn't be surprised if yours are in fixed positions though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Our first Filipino gold medalist expected to get around USD1M in incentives


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

The boys are back in town


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Simon said:


> The boys are back in town
> View attachment 16023215


All set for a bit of deep dive action today then Si.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> All set for a bit of deep dive action today then Si.


Of course - deep stuff brother
Working on sunday's sermon exploring the deep mysteries of God - this afternoon mentoring, working on deep character, charisms & calling

the watch is a reminder - deep 

Psalm 42v7


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Im not going as deep, but then again I'm nowhere near as busy as you ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Based on my experience, wine geeks are usually _very_ generous people.


I guess they don't want to drink alone either&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> I guess they don't want to drink alone either&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Right. And who can drink a whole bottle of wine in one sitting? Not me for sure.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats brother Sap! That looks really good, much better than I first thought.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Good for you












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Been loving your IG stories bro. Glad you're having a great summer.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks brother! This summer has been great so far - working less, playing more. Hope you're well. ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That's good insight. I'm particularly wary of their new in house movements. Nice achievements, but accuracy varies greatly.


I agree, it all depends on which generation of in-house movement. My Big Pilot has the single barrel movement, while the new ones are double barrel, which improves their accuracy.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Our first Filipino gold medalist expected to get around USD1M in incentives












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Right. And who can drink a whole bottle of wine in one sitting? Not me for sure.


I can do it, over a long session though, and typically with food and lots of water included.

Walking and talking with any skill afterwards might be more challenging however&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Right. And who can drink a whole bottle of wine in one sitting? Not me for sure.


Back in the day...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> The old ones were removable so one could exchange the 15 and 45 to go back and forth between count-up and countdown functions. I wouldn't be surprised if yours are in fixed positions though.


There seem to be screws but they may only be cosmetic; but I'd bet that they are real.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> BSF that blue dial VCO is actually starting to grow on me.  I still think I prefer the black dial version but the gap is becoming more narrow.


The one thing that the blue has over the black is color variation and depth. Here's a couple of photos taken seconds apart just a slightly different angle...



















Here's one that shows this in one photo...










With the black, it's a deep lacquered, piano-like finish...










Unfortunately the Overseas in blue is the one that everyone wants so it's the hardest to get. Speaking to a friend who works at the boutique here, 60% of their total walk-in customers are inquiring about the blue 4500v currently.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> There seem to be screws but they may only be cosmetic; but I'd bet that they are real.


The screws hold the bezel in. I didn't think the nubby things were removable though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> The one thing that the blue has over the black is color variation and depth. Here's a couple of photos taken seconds apart just a slightly different angle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a special watch my friend! Glad you have it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Is there a watch that seems to get a modicum of respect among WIS that never struck you as appealing in any way?

With the exception of the Worldtimer version (which I think is exceptionally nice), it’s the Aqua Terra. Nothing about the watch stands out or appeals to me. Just boring.

That and the Calatrava.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually, I’ll take it back on the Calatrava. It is rather tasteful.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> That's a special watch my friend! Glad you have it!


Thanks bro. It's easily my most favorite watch for sentimental reasons.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Black5 said:


> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


B5 you just out gif'd me with that one.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Is there a watch that seems to get a modicum of respect among WIS that never struck you as appealing in any way?
> 
> With the exception of the Worldtimer version (which I think is exceptionally nice), it's the Aqua Terra. Nothing about the watch stands out or appeals to me. Just boring.
> 
> That and the Calatrava.


The Skyfall Aqua Terra immediately comes to mind. Some here rave about the watch. I got it, didn't know that it didn't have a quickset date, but instead of quick change hour hand which is odd for a simple time/date non-GMT watch. Setting the date was a total pain, so much so that I avoided wearing it. Sold it after a few months.

Anything Steinhart also comes to mind. Junk.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> The one thing that the blue has over the black is color variation and depth. Here's a couple of photos taken seconds apart just a slightly different angle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pictures Mav but doubt even your fantastic pictures provide the whole picture (pun intended).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Is there a watch that seems to get a modicum of respect among WIS that never struck you as appealing in any way?
> 
> With the exception of the Worldtimer version (which I think is exceptionally nice), it's the Aqua Terra. Nothing about the watch stands out or appeals to me. Just boring.
> 
> That and the Calatrava.


Pretty much sums it up for me too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Right. And who can drink a whole bottle of wine in one sitting? Not me for sure.


I still can


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually, I'll take it back on the Calatrava. It is rather tasteful.


A few years ago i didnt get the appeal of the Calatrava. And wont even think of getting one. Now I see the appeal. Old age i guess.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> The Skyfall Aqua Terra immediately comes to mind. Some here rave about the watch. I got it, didn't know that it didn't have a quickset date, but instead of quick change hour hand which is odd for a simple time/date non-GMT watch. Setting the date was a total pain, so much so that I avoided wearing it. Sold it after a few months.
> 
> Anything Steinhart also comes to mind. Junk.


Maybe Omega used the same movement as the GMT. One of the Speedmasters also has a similar movement.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy Tuesday! Really do love this dial-strap combo!

To Mav's point, though; one annoyance of this piece (and a reason I'm upgrading to the new 44.25mm Racing model), is there is neither a quick set date nor quick change hour hand. There is a little button on the left side that you have to click with a rubber tool that came with the watch to quick change the date.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The screws hold the bezel in. I didn't think the nubby things were removable though.


Breitling Dictionary:

Rider tabs - The 15, 30, and 45 nubby things on the bezel.?...No disrespect intended.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speedy Tuesday! Really do love this dial-strap combo!
> 
> To Mav's point, though; one annoyance of this piece (and a reason I'm upgrading to the new 44.25mm Racing model), is there is neither a quick set date nor quick change hour hand. There is a little button on the left side that you have to click with a rubber tool that came with the watch to quick change the date.


Never understood why some movements use the little recessed button for date changes. My Hammy Pioneer Chrono is like that too. Never use the tool, always just a pen or paper clip.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The screws hold the bezel in. I didn't think the nubby things were removable though.


A good reason to call Breitling Boutique. Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Breitling Dictionary:
> 
> Rider tabs - The 15, 30, and 45 nubby things on the bezel....No disrespect intended.


No, they are NUBBY THINGS!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> No, they are NUBBY THINGS!


Twss.🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Twss.


Yes, yes, I know.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Never understood why some movements use the little recessed button for date changes. My Hammy Pioneer Chrono is like that too. Never use the tool, always just a pen or paper clip.


I've used a small paper clip a few times, myself


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> A few years ago i didnt get the appeal of the Calatrava. And wont even think of getting one. Now I see the appeal. Old age i guess.


Definitely old age with likely significant dementia.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> A few years ago i didnt get the appeal of the Calatrava. And wont even think of getting one. Now I see the appeal. Old age i guess.


Nothing to do with actual age if you ask me. I'm almost a decade older than you and I've yet to see the appeal is the Calatrava.

More likely an acquired taste...which I seem to have little of.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, apparently my tastes are backwards.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speedy Tuesday! Really do love this dial-strap combo!
> 
> To Mav's point, though; one annoyance of this piece (and a reason I'm upgrading to the new 44.25mm Racing model), is there is neither a quick set date nor quick change hour hand. There is a little button on the left side that you have to click with a rubber tool that came with the watch to quick change the date.


Really good looking watch although you've given me 2-3 compelling reasons why not to buy one for myself.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Really good looking watch although you've given me 2-3 compelling reasons why not to buy one for myself.


Yup, there are just a few small quirks. Lower power reserve, it is a bit small, and the weird date function.

The 44.25mm Racing model does fix all of those issues, which is why I'm excited to get mine! That model came with a step up in price though, as well (even MSRP to MSRP when they were both sold alongside one another).


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Is there a watch that seems to get a modicum of respect among WIS that never struck you as appealing in any way?
> 
> With the exception of the Worldtimer version (which I think is exceptionally nice), it's the Aqua Terra. Nothing about the watch stands out or appeals to me. Just boring.
> 
> That and the Calatrava.












LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Is there a watch that seems to get a modicum of respect among WIS that never struck you as appealing in any way?
> 
> With the exception of the Worldtimer version (which I think is exceptionally nice), it's the Aqua Terra. Nothing about the watch stands out or appeals to me. Just boring.
> 
> That and the Calatrava.


IMO the Aqua Terra is one of the best all-round watches as it covers the sporty to casual dress segment. And given the assortment of dial and bracelet options it shouldn't be too difficult to find a one you like.

Although, you already know this and have probably owned a good portion of their catalogue 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Maybe Omega used the same movement as the GMT. One of the Speedmasters also has a similar movement.


I believe that my SM300 has the same movement, although it doesn't have the date feature so it works fine.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Right. And who can drink a whole bottle of wine in one sitting? Not me for sure.


There's always margaritas.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Sorry man, I realize my views might be offensive to those with poor taste. 

RJ bro, you're not one of them!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> IMO the Aqua Terra is one of the best all-round watches as it covers the sporty to casual dress segment. And given the assortment of dial and bracelet options it shouldn't be too difficult to find a one you like.
> 
> Although, you already know this and have probably owned a good portion of their catalogue
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Spoke too soon. 

Actually, believe it or not, I never owned an AT.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> I believe that my SM300 has the same movement, although it doesn't have the date feature so it works fine.


Not sure about the older movements but I really appreciate the independent hour hand on the 89xx when traveling.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> A few years ago i didnt get the appeal of the Calatrava. And wont even think of getting one. Now I see the appeal. Old age i guess.


The Calatrava IS the old man's Patek 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> IMO the Aqua Terra is one of the best all-round watches as it covers the sporty to casual dress segment. And given the assortment of dial and bracelet options it shouldn't be too difficult to find a one you like.
> 
> Although, you already know this and have probably owned a good portion of their catalogue
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'll add that I do not dispute the versatility of the line. And I actually agree 100% with your statements. I just think there is nothing special about the general look of the watches.

I find each design element on its own is fine. But it doesn't turn my crank when you put them all together.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> The Calatrava IS the old man's Patek


I want a gold pie pan mid 1950s Constellation as my old man's watch. Just not old enough to pull it off yet.

Until then my silver dial will have to do 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Is there a watch that seems to get a modicum of respect among WIS that never struck you as appealing in any way?
> 
> With the exception of the Worldtimer version (which I think is exceptionally nice), it's the Aqua Terra. Nothing about the watch stands out or appeals to me. Just boring.
> 
> That and the Calatrava.


For me that would be the Calatrava, the Nautilus (sorry Pong), anything Breguet (God, let it RIP once for all), and the BP Batyscaphe.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll add that I do not dispute the versatility of the line. And I actually agree 100% with your statements. I just think there is nothing special about the general look of the watches.
> 
> I find each design element on its own is fine. But it doesn't turn my crank when you put them all together.


I agree. My crank is also turned by other pieces.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> I want a gold pie pan mid 1950s Constellation as my old man's watch. Just not old enough to pull it off yet.
> 
> Until then my silver dial will have to do
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I thought you had one of those


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll add that I do not dispute the versatility of the line. And I actually agree 100% with your statements. I just think there is nothing special about the general look of the watches.
> 
> I find each design element on its own is fine. But it doesn't turn my crank when you put them all together.


Actually I don't mind them, it's a simple everyday watch much like an Oyster Perpetual. But I think some of their color choices are really out there...so special they'd have to pay me to wear them.

But then again, why did you think their grey market prices are at as much as 40% off?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

rjohnson56 said:


> Not sure about the older movements but I really appreciate the independent hour hand on the 89xx when traveling.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


For the SM300, the independent hour hand works great. For the AT, I would have preferred the quickset date instead.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Right. And who can drink a whole bottle of wine in one sitting? Not me for sure.


I thought the magnums were for when a friend comes over?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, apparently my tastes are backwards.


You bought that because it will look fantastic on your lady..... just admit it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There's always margaritas.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> For me that would be the Calatrava, the Nautilus (sorry Pong), anything Breguet (God, let it RIP once for all), and the BP Batyscaphe.


Completely with you on the Nautilus and the Bathyscape.

Breguet doesn't cross my mind often at all. Don't hear much about them. Don't mind the XX chronos, but there are so many other watches I'd get ahead of them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> You bought that because it will look fantastic on your lady..... just admit it











She thinks it is "okay". She much prefers her Rootbeer. So do I actually.

Don't know why she's making a fist at me though.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nothing to do with actual age if you ask me. I'm almost a decade older than you and I've yet to see the appeal is the Calatrava.
> 
> More likely an acquired taste...which I seem to have little of.


Or dementia hasnt set in yet as per PF's diagnosis


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Or dementia hasnt set in yet as per PF's diagnosis


That would be 59's diagnosis, but I do concur



5959HH said:


> Definitely old age with likely significant dementia.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> She thinks it is "okay". She much prefers her Rootbeer. So do I actually.
> 
> *Don't know why she's making a fist at me though.*


In non-verbal communication language, it means "don't even think about it"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> For me that would be the Calatrava, the Nautilus (sorry Pong), anything Breguet (God, let it RIP once for all), and the BP Batyscaphe.


I was thinking of painting mine green so i can book it at EUR400K in my balance sheet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> That would be 59's diagnosis, but I do concur


Apologies bros 59 and PF for mixing it up. I guess another symptom of me losing my mind.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Apologies bros 59 and PF for mixing it up. I guess another symptom of me losing my mind.


Maybe it's time for that Calatarava after all 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Maybe it's time for that Calatarava after all


Did you use voice mode to make that post? If so, the spelling of Calatrava gives us insight into your accent!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Taking this "maverick" thing too far...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> That would be 59's diagnosis, but I do concur


Compulsive purchasing disorder too. I need to look up the ICD-10 code for that diagnosis that I strongly suspect is a terminal condition. Come to think of it, we all have that condition.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Apologies bros 59 and PF for mixing it up. I guess another symptom of me losing my mind.











You are describing the OoO persona&#8230;


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Compulsive purchasing disorder too. I need to look up the ICD-10 code for that diagnosis that I strongly suspect is a terminal condition. Come to think of it, we all have that condition.


WAS etiology is WUS.

(watch acquisition syndrome)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> WAS etiology is WUS.
> 
> (watch acquisition syndrome)


Exactly!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Exactly!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She thinks it is "okay". She much prefers her Rootbeer. So do I actually.
> 
> Don't know why she's making a fist at me though.


Your lady kick arse bro!!! Great to see. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I thought you had one of those


I've got the SS with a silver dial but plan to pick up a gold one some day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> _*Compulsive purchasing disorder too*_. I need to look up the ICD-10 code for that diagnosis that I strongly suspect is a terminal condition. Come to think of it, we all have that condition.


That's CERTAINLY one of @Sappie66 's more obvious symptoms. 🤒


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Compulsive purchasing disorder too. I need to look up the ICD-10 code for that diagnosis that I strongly suspect is a terminal condition. Come to think of it, we all have that condition.


Not me!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That's CERTAINLY one of @Sappie66 's more obvious symptoms.


Obvious symptoms? There are others?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Obvious symptoms? There are others?


Being one of the few who posts wrist shots with the lady, you're obviously love sick...no? 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Being one of the few who posts wrist shots with the lady, you're obviously love sick...no? 😉


#Godfrey

I don't believe I've ever taken a wrist shot with the Mrs. Not that we're not "love sick", just that she's not into watches and she feels stupid whenever I request a double wrist shot.

You're so lucky brother to have found a lady sharing your enthusiasm in watches, really. ☺


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Being one of the few who posts wrist shots with the lady, you're obviously love sick...no?


I wouldn't say "sick". Wait, how much do you know???


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually, I'll take it back on the Calatrava. It is rather tasteful.


dont - its boring


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Gonna wear this today - date is wrong, but not broken


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> dont - its boring


Hmm, I wouldn't call it boring, simple maybe. And that simplicity may just as well be a blessing in disguise.

An ordinary life can be quite extraordinary, and I'm beginning to think that applies to watches too.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm, I wouldn't call it boring, simple maybe. And that simplicity may just as well be a blessing in disguise.
> 
> An ordinary life can be quite extraordinary, and I'm beginning to think that applies to watches too.


lol - funny why something appeals and something else doesnt - not sure why, I actually walked past a PP display this week and didnt stop to look and then caught myself wondering why I look at all the other displays and not the precious metal rolexes and not the PPs. It is perhaps a mixture of knowing they are financially out of my league but also for the PP - an aesthetic thing. I'd own a PP pocket watch in an instant - amazing - but dont get that little calatrava.

I dont mind simple, I like the Bauhaus pure form aesthetic of a Nomos or Junghans - but especially the Roman numeral Calatrava is so meh for me - I would choose the guilloche dialed Breguet over the Calatrava - but as someone else said above, a vintage 18ct gold Omega pie-pan constellation on a dark green or chocolate croc strap, that would be my preference

My chum has a rose gold Saxonia Thin - I like that - on him


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> lol - *funny why something appeals and something else doesnt - not sure why*, I actually walked past a PP display this week and didnt stop to look and then caught myself wondering why I look at all the other displays and not the precious metal rolexes and not the PPs. It is perhaps a mixture of knowing they are financially out of my league but also for the PP - an aesthetic thing. I'd own a PP pocket watch in an instant - amazing - but dont get that little calatrava.
> 
> I dont mind simple, I like the Bauhaus pure form aesthetic of a Nomos or Junghans - but especially the Roman numeral Calatrava is so meh for me - I would choose the guilloche dialed Breguet over the Calatrava - but as someone else said above, a vintage 18ct gold Omega pie-pan constellation on a dark green or chocolate croc strap, that would be my preference
> 
> My chum has a rose gold Saxonia Thin - I like that - on him


And probably we'll never know. Don't most people find ourselves most difficult to truly understand?

Funny you mentioned Nomos as it's a brand I've read about for the longest time, checked them out numerous times at ADs but never found the urge to own one. Surely they are really simple in design but that Bauhaus simplicity always feels sterile and "analytical" to me somehow if that makes any sense.

I guess there's always some subtle differences even with the most simple things, and from these subtle cues we are led to feel likes/dislikes.

Lately I've been really looking into Jaquet Droz. Simple, yet just enough happening on the dial to keep it interesting.



















The white dialed shown in the photo can be had, brand-new, for just over $4k.

Beats ANY Omega Aqua Terra if you ask me.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Nothing to do with actual age if you ask me. I'm almost a decade older than you and I've yet to see the appeal is the Calatrava.
> 
> More likely an acquired taste...which I seem to have little of.


I reckon I would happily wear a 6119R&#8230;









Or even a 6119G&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> The Calatrava IS the old man's Patek












Lucky I can't afford one then&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Lucky I can't afford one then&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Personally I'm far too young to wear one.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> You bought that because it will look fantastic on your lady..... just admit it


Please confirm the truth of this assertion.

With pics of said watch on said lady&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> She thinks it is "okay". She much prefers her Rootbeer. So do I actually.
> 
> Don't know why she's making a fist at me though.


I think she daumented you in real life&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> And probably we'll never know. Don't most people find ourselves most difficult to truly understand?
> 
> Funny you mentioned Nomos as it's a brand I've read about for the longest time, checked them out numerous times at ADs but never found the urge to own one. Surely they are really simple in design but that Bauhaus simplicity always feels sterile and "analytical" to me somehow if that makes any sense.
> 
> ...


I think @yngrshr has one&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Personally I'm far too young to wear one.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Black5 said:


> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Fired it up to wear tomorrow. Had the Rolex on today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I think @yngrshr has one&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I think he had one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> And probably we'll never know. Don't most people find ourselves most difficult to truly understand?
> 
> Funny you mentioned Nomos as it's a brand I've read about for the longest time, checked them out numerous times at ADs but never found the urge to own one. Surely they are really simple in design but that Bauhaus simplicity always feels sterile and "analytical" to me somehow if that makes any sense.
> 
> ...


Got my first Nomos in HK.

The JD doesnt appeal to me. Maybe when i grow older. The bird watch mentioned by PF in another thread looks interesting. Better if it was a repeater.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Please confirm the truth of this assertion.
> 
> With pics of said watch on said lady&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Soon


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I think she daumented you in real life&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


She does that just by walking next to me.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I think he had one.


He Sappied it?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Gonna wear this today - date is wrong, but not broken
> View attachment 16024884


Who ever looks at the date anyhow? Well maybe a BIG DATE.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Got my first Nomos in HK.
> 
> The JD doesnt appeal to me. Maybe when i grow older. The bird watch mentioned by PF in another thread looks interesting. Better if it was a repeater.


The Bird Repeater is truly an amazing work of art&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Personally I'm far too young to wear one.


And personally I'm far too old to wear one.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> She does that just by walking next to me.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> And personally I'm far too old to wear one.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> He Sappied it?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


With Father Simon newly on board, we may need a vocabulary refresher course.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Got my first Nomos in HK.
> 
> The JD doesnt appeal to me. Maybe when i grow older. The bird watch mentioned by PF in another thread looks interesting. *Better if it was a repeater*.


Can't be, it's a titmouse, not a psittacine 🧐


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Can't be, it's titmouse, not a psittacine 🧐


The titmouse played significantly in one Good Doctor episode


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> The titmouse played significantly in one Good Doctor episode


I didn't watch the series 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I didn't watch the series ?‍♂


Not good, doctor PF.

oops, my bad. It's 59 who's the physician.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I reckon I would happily wear a 6119R&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something about the Clous de Paris bezel turns me off on those two, makes them too dressy I suppose? ?

Personally I think this is more "me".


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I reckon I would happily wear a 6119R&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't tell you how many times I've been asked if it's ok to swim with my PP 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Something about the Clous de Paris bezel turns me off on those two, makes them too dressy I suppose?
> 
> Personally I think this is more "me".
> 
> View attachment 16025748


That knob bezel is a bit old. Reminds me of the "original" PP Calatrava style.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That knob bezel is a bit old. Reminds me of the "original" PP Calatrava style.


Perhaps my "dressy" is your "old" ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Something about the Clous de Paris bezel turns me off on those two, makes them too dressy I suppose? 🤔
> 
> Personally I think this is more "me".
> 
> View attachment 16025748


I would rather say that the Clous de Paris bezel gives it an outdated look; could it be this that you don't like about it?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Can't tell you how many times I've been asked if it's ok to swim with my PP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, what a coincidence, an old man's Victorinox ?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps my "dressy" is your "old"


Haha fair point. I used to like that bezel type. The smoothness of the 5196 calls to me more.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I reckon I would happily wear a 6119R&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite like those!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread needs more PAM photos


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Did someone say old man's Victorinox?
here's my two genta esque


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Can't tell you how many times I've been asked if it's ok to swim with my PP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't PP in the pool.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ooops, receptionist at my daughter's orthodontist caught me take a pic of my watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not as nice as Sapp's. But my only Breitling.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Can't tell you how many times I've been asked if it's ok to swim with my PP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does the job.

Even if I had that sort of money, I reckon there are plenty of alternatives I'd look at before a Calatrava though&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I would rather say that the Clous de Paris bezel gives it an outdated look; could it be this that you don't like about it?


The Clous de Paris is one of the things I actually *do* like about it, makes it distinctive. Much the same reason why I prefer a fluted bezel on Rolexes&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Ooops, receptionist at my daughter's orthodontist caught me take a pic of my watch.


To flex more effectively, you should have included her in the background of the photo&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Not as nice as Sapp's. But my only Breitling.
> View attachment 16026531












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

My favorite blue watch


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Not as nice as Sapp's. But my only Breitling.
> View attachment 16026531


Always respected the Navi!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Please confirm the truth of this assertion.
> 
> With pics of said watch on said lady&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...





Sappie66 said:


> Soon





Black5 said:


> To flex more effectively, you should have included her in the background of the photo&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black5 said:


> I think she daumented you in real life&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...





Sappie66 said:


> She does that just by walking next to me.


And she does it again!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Might wear one of my Oris' to work tomorrow. They are kinda nice.
































Nah, seeing a new client, might be better with one of these:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The thing about Oris, is you can always get them at a discount. Great watch for the money.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


That works

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> And she does it again!


You guys are like two peas in a pod 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The thing about Oris, is you can always get them at a discount. Great watch for the money.


Oris never appealed to me. considered the 1917. But didnt push thru. Good for me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> The Clous de Paris is one of the things I actually *do* like about it, makes it distinctive. Much the same reason why I prefer a fluted bezel on Rolexes&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Clous de Paris bezel and fluted bezel... what's next B5, a Volvo (Ooops, sorry RJ)? you're definitely getting old B5 ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Might wear one of my Oris' to work tomorrow. They are kinda nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest you go with the YM, nothing says status better than a dash of Platinum ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> The thing about Oris, is you can always get them at a discount. Great watch for the money.


Yup a good friend of mine has the Toppers LE that he uses as his pool, beach and vacation watch. It's a great value proposition.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Yup a good friend of mine has the Toppers LE that he uses as his pool, beach and vacation watch. It's a great value proposition.


My first watch that my father got me for my fifth birthday was an Oris. I wore it for 5 years straight untill my second watch at 10 (this is where it all started), it took all the abuse it can take at the school playground, and it was still ticking. Never got another one as I mentally associated it with my childhood as being a kid's watch, and wasn't aware that they still existed before joining the forum. Never seen one in the metal, but, from the pictures, they look well built for their tier.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> And she does it again!


And you're doing it to us again...the cycle continues 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> My first watch that my father got me for my fifth birthday was an Oris. I wore it for 5 years straight untill my second watch at 10 (this is where it all started), it took all the abuse it can take at the school playground, and it was still ticking. Never got another one as I mentally associated it with my childhood as being a kid's watch, and wasn't aware that they still existed before joining the forum. Never seen one in the metal, but, from the pictures, they look well built for their tier.


My first decent watch I bought myself was an Oris Pointer Date Chronometer. Beat the heck out of that one and it still ticks after all these years. Decent enough watch for the price.

They no longer appeal to me since then as their tool watches grew larger and large over the years.

I did try on a Propilot Altimeter a few years back though and I think it's an interesting watch in terms of design. Couldn't get pass that STIFF canvas strap and gave up.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


Theory Confirmed.
Every watch looks better on her...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

My afternoon piece.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> And she does it again!


She's too good for you; you know that, right?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Clous de Paris bezel and fluted bezel... what's next B5, *a Volvo *(Ooops, sorry RJ)? you're definitely getting old B5


You're right PF.

This one will do&#8230;






SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She's too good for you; you know that, right?


Yes. Enjoying the ride until she comes to her senses.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> My first decent watch I bought myself was an Oris Pointer Date Chronometer. Beat the heck out of that one and it still ticks after all these years. Decent enough watch for the price.
> 
> They no longer appeal to me since then as their tool watches grew larger and large over the years.
> 
> ...


That'll look great on an olive green NATO if the canvas strap is too stiff.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> That'll look great on an olive green NATO if the canvas strap is too stiff.


Yes, unfortunately I'm not buff like you or Fr @Simon to rock that. It sure is a cool looking piece though.
It'd be a perfect watch if I ever wanted to pretend I'm a pilot or something. 😏


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, unfortunately I'm not buff like you or Fr @Simon to rock that. It sure is a cool looking piece though.
> It'd be a perfect watch if I ever wanted to pretend I'm a pilot or something.











Gonna pretend I'm yachting today.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Gonna pretend I'm yachting today.


Nothing wrong with playing yachtsman. Here are a few tips from the master.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Nothing wrong with playing yachtsman. Here are a few tips from the master.


That man was a legend!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm pretending to be a Top Gun F14 fighter pilot today, but just an M4 driver...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Gonna pretend I'm yachting today.


In a Porsche?

"Who's the U-boat commander?"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> Nothing wrong with playing yachtsman. Here are a few tips from the master.


Which watch should be worn with Pyjamas during the day?

Does wearing a robe make it formal enough for a dress watch, or is a casual diver more appropriate...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> I'm pretending to be a Top Gun F14 fighter pilot today, but just an M4 driver...


"You clearly have a need, a need for speed"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Which watch should be worn with Pyjamas during the day?
> 
> Does wearing a robe make it formal enough for a dress watch, or is a casual diver more appropriate...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I think the Yacht-Master in any event when wearing the captain's cap.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Update on my Omega Worldtimer (short stem crown issue - watch was engaging the quick-change hour hand while unscrewing the crown to engage winding position).

My AD contacted me today and they are giving me a brand new watch, free and clear.

Just crossing my fingers that there was a latent defect in the watch I purchased and not something that affects the entire lineup! I _really_ love the Worldtimer!

I'll have the watch Saturday!

(Still a week or so out on my Racing Chronograph) &#8230; unless I purchase the steel bracelet model for a few extra bucks. My AD has a new one in-store. &#8230; I'm honestly considering it, but unsure if I then also want to pay for the leather strap and deployment on the side (because I really do like the leather strap on that piece&#8230


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Update on my Omega Worldtimer (short stem crown issue - watch was engaging the quick-change hour hand while unscrewing the crown to engage winding position).
> 
> My AD contacted me today and they are giving me a brand new watch, free and clear.
> 
> ...


Awesome update! The AD is a good one to give you a new watch, free and clear.

RE the Racing Chrono, I always recommend getting the version with the bracelet and ordering the strap as an extra. The AD will usually throw in the strap and deployment for free anyways. The reason is that if you were to ever want the bracelet, it's less expensive to buy it at the time of purchase than as an accessory later. Also if you decide to ever sell it, the bracelet is usually easier to sell. Just my cents. ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Landed the client today. Don't think an Oris would have done it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Awesome update! The AD is a good one to give you a new watch, free and clear.
> 
> RE the Racing Chrono, I always recommend getting the version with the bracelet and ordering the strap as an extra. The AD will usually throw in the strap and deployment for free anyways. The reason is that if you were to ever want the bracelet, it's less expensive to buy it at the time of purchase than as an accessory later. Also if you decide to ever sell it, the bracelet is usually easier to sell. Just my cents.


Very very true!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Theory Confirmed.
> Every watch looks better on her...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Let's face it. She's just better than he is. Better looking, better car, better taste in watches. Our guy is doing well for himself. Happy for you Sap. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16028398


Beautiful watch and a gorgeous strap.

Nice one @Pongster ...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

So I think I have become addicted to buying straps for the Rolex.
Two from today.


















my current collection. All hand made bespoke using really good quality materials. What do we think?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's face it. She's just better than he is. Better looking, better car, better taste in watches. Our guy is doing well for himself. Happy for you Sap.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Does she have a good taste in men?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's face it. She's just better than he is. Better looking, better car, better taste in watches. Our guy is doing well for himself. Happy for you Sap.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This is a conversation that often comes up between me and the Mrs when we're with friends.

Friends: "Richard you have always had good taste, clothes, HiFi, watches, food..."

Me: "yep, but Ming (my Mrs) never cared for those things. She always says she can make do with anything. She doesn't really cared for nice things..."

Ming: "That's true, look at who we both ended up with and you can tell who chose with taste and who's just making do."

Me: "?????"

Sappie's case is a rare thing. They both know exactly what they're looking for, and can appreciate the finer things in life and ended up with each other.

My hats off to you @Sappie66


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> So I think I have become addicted to buying straps for the Rolex.
> Two from today.
> View attachment 16029016
> 
> ...


Love the ostrich, the tan and the taupe calf straps are equally nice and all works great with the Oyster Perpetual.

A nice tan always works for me. ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Timelybehaviour05 have you ever considered a straight endlink bracelet for the Oyster 6426?









The Forstner Rivet Bracelet - Stretch or Solid Links


The Story Arguably the precursor to the Oyster bracelet, the uniform (i.e., non-tapering) three-link rivet bracelet with straight end pieces is one of our favorite historical watch bands. Originally made by distinguished bracelet manufacturer Gay Frères in the mid-twentieth century, the bracelet...




forstnerbands.com





Perfect for the Oyster case.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> @Timelybehaviour05 have you ever considered a straight endlink bracelet for the Oyster 6426?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the original rivet bracelet just needs lockdown to end and I can have a link repaired.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I have the original rivet bracelet just needs lockdown to end and I can have a link repaired.
> 
> View attachment 16029161


I have the original rivet bracelet as well, for my Tudor anyway, my 6694 came with a regular Oyster. 
The straight endlinks gives the watch a totally different look though.




























Since you seem to like switching straps I just thought you might be interested in a different bracelet.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's awfully quiet in here...did @BigSeikoFan finally get sick silenced by Jenna? 🤔


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Love the ostrich, the tan and the taupe calf straps are equally nice and all works great with the Oyster Perpetual.
> 
> A nice tan always works for me. 😉
> 
> ...


That's a great photo there with amazing detail!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Let's face it. She's just better than he is. Better looking, better car, better taste in watches. Our guy is doing well for himself. Happy for you Sap.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Reading this post, I have somewhat mixed feelings&#8230;&#8230;.

But then again, it's from Big Bro Al, so it's all good! Thanks Bro!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> This is a conversation that often comes up between me and the Mrs when we're with friends.
> 
> Friends: "Richard you have always had good taste, clothes, HiFi, watches, food..."
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Does she have a good taste in men?


Ummmm&#8230;&#8230;thanks bro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16029368
> 
> 
> It's awfully quiet in here...did @BigSeikoFan finally get sick silenced by Jenna? 🤔


Yeah, been running around in Oxnard and Ventura in my Cowboys tees. Should be back here in a day or so.










...with Jenna, of course!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, been running around in Oxnard and Ventura in my Cowboys tees. Should be back here in a day or so.
> 
> View attachment 16029572


Since us Angelanos are mostly fair weather sports fans, you'll be just fine. Hope you guys are having a good time here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Since us Angelanos are mostly fair weather sports fans, you'll be just fine. Hope you guys are having a good time here.


Having a ton of fun! Being at training camp is like being in the biggest fan party!

"How 'Bout Them Cowboys?!?"


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Having a ton of fun! Being at training camp is like being in the biggest fan party!
> 
> "How 'Bout Them Cowboys?!?"


Much of my family is from TX, so every year is "our year". How is Dak looking after the injury?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "How 'Bout Them Cowboys?!?"


Go 49ers! Jimmy G is looking on fire at camp so far. Last Dance mentality.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Ummmm&#8230;&#8230;thanks bro


So, does she or does she not?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Suni Lee, the first Asian American and Hmong American to win Olympic Gold in the all-around!









Suni Lee on her Olympic gold medal -- 'It doesn't feel like real life'


Suni Lee never thought she could win gold in the Olympic all-around. But on Thursday, she did exactly that -- making history for herself and her Hmong American community.




www.espn.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> So, does she or does she not?


Well, I would say absolutely yes!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> So, does she or does she not?


Sappie is too humble to answer, I can respect that. Every question deserves an answer though, so...

She obviously has great taste in watches and dudes!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I would say absolutely yes!


I was too slow LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Sappie is too humble to answer, I can respect that. Every question deserves an answer though, so...
> 
> She obviously has great taste in watches and dudes!


Nra

But I guess I'm not too humble


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mav said:


> Congratulations to Suni Lee, first Asian American and Hmong American to win Olympic Gold in the all-around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hmong Americans" was a new term to me, just hit up Wikipedia. Thanks for helping me accomplish my goal of learning something new everyday!

Definitely congrats on gold, huge accomplishment for anyone!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nra
> 
> *But I guess I'm not too humble *


Isn't that a given? You've been humble bragging us since forever...?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Isn't that a given? You've been humble bragging us since forever...😜


#Godfrey

Nah, everything is cool bro. Guess I'm just jelly 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

New shoes!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mediocre said:


> Much of my family is from TX, so every year is "our year". How is Dak looking after the injury?


He's doing elastic rope drills but no passing. When the QBs go through their drills, he goes out as a WR.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

This just in...










...It's 41.5mm. I'm considering replacing the 44mm Omega GMT chrono...










...It'll probably take a week or more for me to decide. There's 30 day return window on the new one.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> This just in...
> 
> View attachment 16030348
> 
> ...


Definitely a jack of all trades watch - Diving Bezel, chronograph, and GMT.

I'll be completely honest, a bit busy for me; but probably a great GADA "sports"/"tool" watch!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> This just in...
> 
> View attachment 16030348
> 
> ...


I think I like the smaller one better, but how thick is it? It's all about balance.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> This just in...
> 
> View attachment 16030348
> 
> ...


Godfrey.

Opinions on these Omegas welcome, but I will keep one or the other due to the ability to operate the chrono functions safely under water.

Spoiler alert...I'll need that feature when I move at some point.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> This just in...
> 
> View attachment 16030348
> 
> ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Definitely a jack of all trades watch - Diving Bezel, chronograph, and GMT.
> 
> I'll be completely honest, a bit busy for me; but probably a great GADA "sports"/"tool" watch!


It's a great watch and definitely "grew" on me, but it's big and maybe time to reduce the size.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I like the smaller one better, but how thick is it? It's all about balance.


Thicknesses are 16.5mm for the 41.5mm and 17.5mm for the 44mm I have now. Definitely not low profile. The new one seems like it will look better once the "new" is worn off and it accumulates some scars like a baseball glove or a pair of jeans.

.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BundyBear said:


>


Keep calm my friend. The one you may like is still a few weeks out.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Doesn't seem too small. Twss.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Doesn't seem too small. Twss.
> 
> View attachment 16030415


I actually think I do prefer this model to the GMT!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually think I do prefer this model to the GMT!


Both models are to be "digested slowly". It took me a while to accept the white hands on my current one.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Love the ostrich, the tan and the taupe calf straps are equally nice and all works great with the Oyster Perpetual.
> 
> A nice tan always works for me. 😉
> 
> ...


Nice 6694. Looks to be in top condition.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> "Hmong Americans" was a new term to me, just hit up Wikipedia. Thanks for helping me accomplish my goal of learning something new everyday!
> 
> Definitely congrats on gold, huge accomplishment for anyone!!


Happy to help!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Nice 6694. Looks to be in top condition.


It is. 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> This just in...
> 
> View attachment 16030348
> 
> ...


Dang! That GMT Chrono looks huge! Send to be thick too right?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Doing a full physical examination today. Thought it's a good idea to have everything checked out before getting vaxed. It's been 5 years since my last CT coronary angiogram anyway so it's time to have that looked at again.... being a smoker and all that.
Catching up on WUS in the waiting room.

No metal objects allowed in the CT Scan room so no watch on wrist 😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Dang! That GMT Chrono looks huge! Send to be thick too right?


17.5mm.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Doing a full physical examination today. Thought it's a good idea to have everything checked out before getting vaxed. It's been 5 years since my last CT coronary angiogram anyway so it's time to have that looked at again.... being a smoker and all that.
> Catching up on WUS in the waiting room.
> 
> No metal objects allowed in the CT Scan room so no watch on wrist 😂
> ...


Best of luck brother! Keep us updated...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> New shoes!


Looking very 007ish! 😛


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> This just in...
> 
> View attachment 16030348
> 
> ...


I think I like the new one more. Seems a bit cleaner.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> .


?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Doing a full physical examination today. Thought it's a good idea to have everything checked out before getting vaxed. It's been 5 years since my last CT coronary angiogram anyway so it's time to have that looked at again.... being a smoker and all that.
> Catching up on WUS in the waiting room.
> 
> No metal objects allowed in the CT Scan room so no watch on wrist 😂
> ...


Good luck bro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Looking very 007ish!


"No time to Spectre die in Ferragamos"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> 17.5mm.


Oh my that's thick. I'm guessing heavy too?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Doing a full physical examination today. Thought it's a good idea to have everything checked out before getting vaxed. It's been 5 years since my last CT coronary angiogram anyway so it's time to have that looked at again.... being a smoker and all that.
> Catching up on WUS in the waiting room.
> 
> No metal objects allowed in the CT Scan room so no watch on wrist
> ...


Good luck bro!

Where's the watch-tan?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Oh my that's thick. I'm guessing heavy too?


T! W! S! S!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> New shoes!


Like those shoes sir!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Like those shoes sir!


Thank you!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Oh my that's thick. I'm guessing heavy too?


Pretty darn heavy. New one is significantly lighter, more wearable all around. I just need to make sure I like the visuals well enough. So far it's good though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Good luck bro!
> 
> Where's the watch-tan?


Right here. Taken before going in.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> "No time to Spectre die in Ferragamos"


That would make @JustAbe very proud of you, he's a big Ferragamo fan (so is Mrs. PF ?)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> That would make @JustAbe very proud of you, he's a big Ferragamo fan (so is Mrs. PF )


I've been very into their shoes lately!

Part of my family is also Florenti, so that helps!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> It is. 😉
> 
> View attachment 16030561


Minty minty


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheers! From Venice (California)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Best of luck brother! Keep us updated...





Sappie66 said:


> Good luck bro!
> 
> Where's the watch-tan?


CT coronary angiogram looks good. My friend went in to take a look for me before we had lunch together...it helps when the head of the radiology department is a personal friend. ?

#thereisnowaitlist


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Oh my that's thick. I'm guessing heavy too?


nah - that aint thick n heavy - THIS IS at 19mm & 260gr


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> nah - that aint thick n heavy - THIS IS at 19mm & 260gr
> View attachment 16030883
> 
> 
> View attachment 16030888


Fr Simon, *NOTHING* is thick and heavy on your wrist. ?
I suspect you could strap a bowling ball to your wrist and it would still look good...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Fr Simon, *NOTHING* is thick and heavy on your wrist. 🙄
> I suspect you could strap a bowling ball to your wrist and it would still look good...


cos I'm thick n heavy


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Simon said:


> nah - that aint thick n heavy - THIS IS at 19mm & 260gr
> View attachment 16030883
> 
> 
> View attachment 16030888


Haha. Had a 9300 Planet Ocean chronograph several years back. It was my 1st "real" watch. Anyway, I named it Serena after the tennis star due to it's thickness.?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Haha. Had a 9300 Planet Ocean chronograph several years back. It was my 1st "real" watch. Anyway, I named it *Serena* after the tennis star due to it's thickness.😬


Did you mean Williams? Yep, definitely more manly than me, or many of us probably for that matter. 😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Did you mean Williams? Yep, definitely more manly than me, or many of us probably for that matter. 😅
> 
> View attachment 16031006


Haha!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Opinions on these Omegas welcome, but I will keep one or the other due to the ability to operate the chrono functions safely under water.
> 
> Spoiler alert...I'll need that feature when I move at some point.


I handled the GMT chrono once (probably at the 5th Ave boutique) and gave it back within ten seconds. Just huge. I wanted to like it because of all the stuff it does, but damn.

I agree with liking the smaller non-GMT better.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I handled the GMT chrono once (probably at the 5th Ave boutique) and gave it back within ten seconds. Just huge. I wanted to like it because of all the stuff it does, but damn.
> 
> I agree with liking the smaller non-GMT better.


I guess I wasn't terribly intimidated at the time because it was a step down in size from the Planet Ocean chrono. But that was several years ago.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I handled the GMT chrono once (probably at the 5th Ave boutique) and gave it back within ten seconds. Just huge. I wanted to like it because of all the stuff it does, but damn.
> 
> I agree with liking the smaller non-GMT better.


It would be like when I tried the P01, only even larger! 😅😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Out and about at night. Scrounging for food as a circuit breaker lockdown nears.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of lockdowns, it had to coincide with a big family trip. Needless to say, the trip is cancelled. Argh.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Speaking of lockdowns, it had to coincide with a big family trip. Needless to say, the trip is cancelled. Argh.


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Speaking of lockdowns, it had to coincide with a big family trip. Needless to say, the trip is cancelled. Argh.


Sorry to hear this Pong, but, you still have us, FWIW


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Out and about at night. Scrounging for food as a circuit breaker lockdown nears.
> View attachment 16031031


"Circuit breaker lockdown"? Explain?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> "Circuit breaker lockdown"? Explain?


Forced power outages, I think? Maybe like rolling blackouts.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16028398


Nice watch BUT I love that strap!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> @Gunnar_917 got a life so he's a sitting duck.


LOL yeah BT I well and truly am!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Great. We can catch up for drinks in the city


Great to know!! We are definitely looking at the move (well not right now) but getting a place there with the aim to move in a couple of years.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Out and about at night. *Scrounging for food *as a circuit breaker lockdown nears.


Hope you're okay bro! Stay safe!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Black5 said:


> The stretch from Torquay to Port Campbell is around 200km of undulating coast road, full of switchbacks, off camber and blind corners, much of which is still a single lane each way, bounded by cliffs dropping into the bay on one side, with no way off for long stretches between rest stops.
> 
> It's now heavily policed, but with a signposted limit of 100Km/h for most of it, and a popular tourist road, you would be an absolute loon to even approach that except for the very infrequent and short straights.
> 
> ...


Sorry late to the party on this and although I've never been on them but isn't Victorian high country better driving roads??? going GOR from PC to Torquay at that time of day would be a hell of a lot of fun! As for GOR itself, I've never driven it in a fun car but it's a magic bit of road, even if you're driving it slow.

And a pit stop at Chris' for lunch is just a fantastic place, food is decent but the view is something else


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

You are late to the party @Gunnar_917 ! It's been a while! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> You are late to the party @Gunnar_917 ! It's been a while! Hope all is well with you.


Thanks Sap! Yeah all is well with me; nothing of interest to report on but just been dealing with life. Contemplating a bunch of major decisions to sort myself out over the next 10+ years.

We're back in lockdown and that's fine. Partner is currently a fair way away dealing with a number of family issues which unfortunately I couldn't be there with her for but it's okay, the important thing is that she is where she needs to be.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hope that you Sap and all the OoO crew (both the old, new, and new-regulars since I last actively posted) are all doing well!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope that you Sap and all the OoO crew (both the old, new, and new-regulars since I last actively posted) are all doing well!


I'm alright. Dealing with a move and daughter starting school on other side of the country at the same time. 

OoO crew seems to have broken down into factions. 

Otherwise all good!


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, update on my Speedy FOIS ('cause you've all been losing sleep wondering).

I sent it back for another service in April after the first service didn't take. Losing time right out of the box. Came back today. Another full service and they replaced the barrel this time.

So it's back in the fold again&#8230;. Hopefully stays that way for more than 2 weeks this time.

Oh yah, for my trouble, they shipped it back with an Omega display box. They don't do travel cases anymore, not I guess this is better than a hat I wouldn't wear. Lol.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm alright. Dealing with a move and daughter starting school on other side of the country at the same time.
> 
> OoO crew seems to have broken down into factions.
> 
> Otherwise all good!


Where's the daughter moving? Didn't you move to a townhouse earlier in the year, or is this that move finally happening?

Factions? That's not good.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> Factions? That's not good.


Never is...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Did some touristy stuff in LA.

This is covered with red carpet for the Oscars. Area for all the celebrity interviews is pretty small...




























All the stars from the original _Star Trek _had their own star.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Decided to bring this baby along on the trip.

"Can I wear my Explorer in SoCal weather?"










Seems to have survived ok...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Out and about at night. Scrounging for food as a circuit breaker lockdown nears.
> View attachment 16031031


Keep your family safe @Pongster &#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice watch BUT I love that strap!!












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hanging out at training camp.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And this is a perfect training camp menu.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Allow me to introduce myself...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If you're looking for breakfast in Ventura, look no further than "Pete's Breakfast House." Best joint I've come across!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hanging out at training camp.
> 
> View attachment 16031503
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to the 5th of August.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did some touristy stuff in LA.
> 
> This is covered with red carpet for the Oscars. Area for all the celebrity interviews is pretty small...
> 
> ...


Oscar the owl wants to see!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hope you're okay bro! Stay safe!


Found food bro. Thanks for asking. 

Sup?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry to hear this Pong, but, you still have us, FWIW


Hmmmm. Beach or OoO. Hmmmm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Sorry to hear this.


Thanks bro. But i guess public health trumps leisure. So all good.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> "Circuit breaker lockdown"? Explain?


i also didn't understand the etymology until it was explained here in OoO as well.

like a circuit breaker at home, need for it to switch off otherwise the entire electrical system will get overwhelmed or something like that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Keep your family safe @Pongster &#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Thanks bro.

all good with the family.

i suppose like all other governments, ours is just scared of the delta variant.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I'm looking forward to the 5th of August.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


What's happening then? That date is relevant to me as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I feel super


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Out and about at night. Scrounging for food as a circuit breaker lockdown nears.
> View attachment 16031031


Dang, sorry to hear that. On another note, nice Cartier (and a non-blurry, well-focused photo!!)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did some touristy stuff in LA.
> 
> This is covered with red carpet for the Oscars. Area for all the celebrity interviews is pretty small...
> 
> ...


Welcome to LaLaLand!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Always thought a Dufour Simplicity would be a pipe dream given the fact that Mr. Dufour himself is now 73 years of age and there'd be no way he's still around making watches when I can afford to indulge myself with one.

Meet Ms. Daniela Dufour, Mr. Dufour's youngest daughter, and the first Simplicity completed by her. There's hope after all?*


__
http://instagr.am/p/CR5-hgVL1ga/

*Hey a guy can dream right? ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> This just in...
> 
> View attachment 16030348
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. 
the 41.5mm one gets my vote.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> He's doing elastic rope drills but no passing. When the QBs go through their drills, he goes out as a WR.


Interesting, good that he can run on it and cut if a WR


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> What's happening then? That date is relevant to me as well.


Preseason game when the Steelers trounce the Cowboys

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Where's the daughter moving? Didn't you move to a townhouse earlier in the year, or is this that move finally happening?
> 
> Factions? That's not good.


Montreal. She starts at Concordia in Sept. Made the deal on a new townhouse but the completion date was pushed from December 2021 to February 2022. Sold my house so gotta move to temporary place in the meantime.

Factions yes, but whatever. I'll just carry on.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Montreal. She starts at Concordia in Sept. Made the deal on a new townhouse but the completion date was pushed from December 2021 to February 2022. Sold my house so gotta move to temporary place in the meantime.
> 
> Factions yes, but whatever. I'll just carry on.


Trying to have the "what's next" convo with my oldest, but Covid has so impacted the concept of school it has everything out of sorts. Online uni was never a consideration 2 years ago, now it is a real discussion. Sad really, as I would hate for all the extra experiences that the institution of higher education offer to be missed


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sorry late to the party on this and although I've never been on them but isn't Victorian high country better driving roads??? going GOR from PC to Torquay at that time of day would be a hell of a lot of fun! As for GOR itself, I've never driven it in a fun car but it's a magic bit of road, even if you're driving it slow.
> 
> And a pit stop at Chris' for lunch is just a fantastic place, food is decent but the view is something else


A friend had access to a place in Marengo a few years ago, so we went down for a few days, and took a leisurely drive.

A visit to Chris's was on the agenda.

Food was ok, albeit a bit pretentious for my simple tastes - and pricey, but the view was absolutely magnificent&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Preseason game when the Steelers trounce the Cowboys
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


You mean like in Super Bowl XXX?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks Sap! Yeah all is well with me; nothing of interest to report on but just been dealing with life. Contemplating a bunch of major decisions to sort myself out over the next 10+ years.
> 
> We're back in lockdown and that's fine. Partner is currently a fair way away dealing with a number of family issues which unfortunately I couldn't be there with her for but it's okay, the important thing is that she is where she needs to be.


One of the biggest challenges with lockdowns is their necessary generic nature which doesn't make much allowances for personal circumstances. Great that you are getting your life in order and you and your partner are dealing with the situation as best you can&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And this is a perfect training camp menu.
> 
> View attachment 16031506


Bacon wrapped turkey legs sound like something my uncomplicated palate could deal with&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmm. Beach or OoO. Hmmmm.












Is that even a choice?










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Always thought a Dufour Simplicity would be a pipe dream given the fact that Mr. Dufour himself is now 73 years of age and there'd be no way he's still around making watches when I can afford to indulge myself with one.
> 
> Meet Ms. Daniela Dufour, Mr. Dufour's youngest daughter, and the first Simplicity completed by her. There's hope after all?*
> 
> ...


Not bad for a first effort&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm alright. Dealing with a move and daughter starting school on other side of the country at the same time.
> 
> *OoO crew seems to have broken down into factions. *
> 
> Otherwise all good!


I don't want to choose a team&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Submersible in its element!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Picked up the brand new Worldtimer from my AD today! Feels nice to have it back on my wrist. Possibly all in my head, but the crown does feel less stiff when unscrewing from the screwed-down position.










EDIT: Update on the Racing! I am sticking with the leather strap model. Apparently the watch was sold out and Omega decided to produce another run (so the model isn't discontinued, yet); therefore, my watch will be a 2021 production date.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just realized now that the YM bezel is bidirectional


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Just realized now that the YM bezel is bidirectional


Only now?!?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Only now?!?


I dont have one (like you). So cant close clients

realized it when the boss asked me to adjust the time and date on hers. I always assumed it was a diving bezel.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of bidirectional bezels


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I dont have one (like you). So cant close clients


Haha, as if that's a problem for you!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Picked up the brand new Worldtimer from my AD today! Feels nice to have it back on my wrist. Possibly all in my head, but the crown does feel less stiff when unscrewing from the screwed-down position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really gorgeous bro SaM


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> That's really gorgeous bro SaM


Thank you, Pong!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just learned Everest has an AD here. Thinking of mounting my sport Rolex pieces on ‘em. Good idea?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Just learned Everest has an AD here. Thinking of mounting my sport Rolex pieces on 'em. Good idea?











Sure!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Just learned Everest has an AD here. Thinking of mounting my sport Rolex pieces on 'em. Good idea?


I've seen a few out and about. Seems like a quality product, and maybe it's marketing, but seems to be the only aftermarket/non-Rolex strap that I hear about!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Sure!


What colors do you suggest? Will they also use the deployant clasp?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've seen a few out and about. Seems like a quality product, and maybe it's marketing, but seems to be the only aftermarket/non-Rolex strap that I hear about!


Yup. Hear good things about it in forums. Was the oysterflex a reaction to everest?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Yup. Hear good things about it in forums. Was the oysterflex a reaction to everest?


Totally unsure. But very possibly; they do have quite the resemblance.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> What colors do you suggest? Will they also use the deployant clasp?
> View attachment 16032562


They make ones that use the clasp but I much prefer the tang buckle versions. Changing the clasp would make me change straps much less often. Defeats the purpose of a quick change of pace.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> They make ones that use the clasp but I much prefer the tang buckle versions. Changing the clasp would make me change straps much less often. Defeats the purpose of a quick change of pace.


Am not into quickies anyway. I like deployants.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> What colors do you suggest? Will they also use the deployant clasp?
> View attachment 16032562


None. Don't mess with those watches!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Am not into quickies anyway. I like deployants.


I'm into quickies.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm into quickies.


Am now old and need to take it slow


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm into quickies.


And you prefer tongue?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> And you prefer tongue?


Ummm&#8230;&#8230;.. are you saying there's something wrong with that?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Ummm&#8230;&#8230;.. are you saying there's something wrong with that?


Nope. Just a preference. Tongue buckle or deployant. Doesnt matter.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Just realized now that the YM bezel is bidirectional


That's news to me as well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Speaking of bidirectional bezels
> View attachment 16032539


And it'll help you balance your checkbook.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> And it'll help you balance your checkbook.


Nothing to balance


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> That's news to me as well.


You deserve to lose your trident over this 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> You deserve to lose your trident over this 😉


I will properly educate myself on the Yacht-Master. I will read the spec sheets directly and then follow up with a thorough in-the-metal lesson as soon as I see one in the case at a dealer.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> I will properly educate myself on the Yacht-Master. I will read the spec sheets directly and then follow up with a thorough in-the-metal lesson as soon as I see one in the case at a dealer.


It was in jest, you know, King Neptune, the sea, yachting, etc...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> It was in jest, you know, King Neptune, the sea, yachting, etc...


I thought 'twas a reference to the planet.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> It was in jest, you know, King Neptune, the sea, yachting, etc...


Yes, I took it all in fun.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> What colors do you suggest? Will they also use the deployant clasp?
> View attachment 16032562


Blue
Red
Black

Then mix 'em up for effect...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Nope. Just a preference. Tongue buckle or deployant. Doesnt matter.


Tongue or deployant don't matter to me, I don't even mind quickies.
As long as I can get it on. 😏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Switched to something simple today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Switched to something simple today.
> 
> View attachment 16032822


What? the shoes?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Switched to something simple today.
> 
> View attachment 16032822


what boots do you wear Richard? Redwings?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Am not into quickies anyway. I like deployants.


Too easy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Switched to something simple today.
> 
> View attachment 16032822


Good choice.

It's been proven to survive the harsh weather in SoCal...


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Pongster said:


> What colors do you suggest? Will they also use the deployant clasp?
> View attachment 16032562


I also recommend the Rubber B - particularly with the Velcro clasp where available. The Velcro helps get the perfect fit, and reduces bulk under the wrist.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Just learned Everest has an AD here. Thinking of mounting my sport Rolex pieces on 'em. Good idea?


They are pricey but fit well and are nice rubber. Definitely a premium strap for a Rolex.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!



















Did I mention there were no cheerleaders at the Cowboys training camp? Bummer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Random wandering.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Random wandering.
> 
> View attachment 16033072


Is that lady walking an invisible dog?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of wandering...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

harry_flashman said:


> I also recommend the Rubber B - particularly with the Velcro clasp where available. The Velcro helps get the perfect fit, and reduces bulk under the wrist.


Velcro?!? If it's Velcro, is it even a "clasp" at all.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

harry_flashman said:


> I also recommend the Rubber B - particularly with the Velcro clasp where available. The Velcro helps get the perfect fit, and reduces bulk under the wrist.


Will see if there's an AD here bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too easy.


Who? JC?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Tongue or deployant don't matter to me, I don't even mind quickies.
> As long as I can get it on. 😏


Leather or metal? Exotic?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> what boots do you wear Richard? Redwings?


Mostly Oak Street Bootmakers' and Alden's, among others. ☺


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Leather or metal? Exotic?


Didn't I tell you I wanted to get the rubber strap?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Velcro?!? If it's Velcro, is it even a "clasp" at all.





Sappie66 said:


> Velcro?!? If it's Velcro, is it even a "clasp" at all.


It's wonderful if you have a smaller wrist. Sadly for me they have not released one for the Sub41s.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Mostly Oak Street Bootmakers' and Alden's, among others. ☺


Nice. I was into Alden's circa 2010-2012. But now I never have much need for dress shoes at work. I think I have a pair in #8, Ravello, Cigar, Whisky, Black, and Kudu. I never see anything offered in Ravello, Cigar or whisky shell cordovan any more.

I love my LHSes! I would still like to get a pair of Indy Boots. Buy my most worn shoes are probably my Red Wing 1155s, and more recently 1178, pull-on boots.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

harry_flashman said:


> Nice. I was into Alden's circa 2010-2012. But now I never have much need for dress shoes at work. I think I have a pair in #8, Ravello, Cigar, Whisky, Black, and Kudu. I never see anything offered in Ravello, Cigar or whisky shell cordovan any more.
> 
> I love my LHSes! I would still like to get a pair of Indy Boots. Buy my most worn shoes are probably my Red Wing 1155s, and more recently 1178, pull-on boots.


I wear almost exclusively boots these days so I only have a pair of Indies.
Oak Street do make a pair of nice boots and they were very good value as well before their prices kept creeping up. Have been thinking about trying out Grant Stone but I'm just not sure if their last fit.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Mostly Oak Street Bootmakers' and Alden's, among others. ☺


Nice - Oak St new to me
I have a pair of Julian boots which are old school style, rugged, hand made yet like slippers to wear









Julian Boots


Custom Boots, hand made boots, Bowery boots, Engineer boots, RRL, Barney's, Cordovan boots, Cordovan shoes, Cordovan oxfords, Julian Imrie,




www.julianboots.net


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Out and about


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I wear almost exclusively boots these days so I only have a pair of Indies.
> Oak Street do make a pair of nice boots and they were very good value as well before their prices kept creeping up. Have been thinking about trying out Grant Stone but I'm just not sure if their last fit.


It's August in Hong Kong and you wear boots all the time?!?!?!?!?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Who? JC?


I wish.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> It's August in Hong Kong and you wear boots all the time?!?!?!?!?


Well, it's August in Texas, and they also wear boots all the time; you don't believe me? ask 59 ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Didn't I tell you I wanted to get the rubber strap?


For the GP?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Montreal. She starts at Concordia in Sept. Made the deal on a new townhouse but the completion date was pushed from December 2021 to February 2022. Sold my house so gotta move to temporary place in the meantime.
> 
> Factions yes, but whatever. I'll just carry on.


Montreal is a nice city, but they def have a real winter. Hope she's excited.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi fellas, off topic a bit but for all the aussies, how are you going in lockdown? I am starting to feel it a bit. What are you doing to keep yourself happy?

black on black today.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Montreal is a nice city, but they def have a real winter. Hope she's excited.


That she is. A little nervous too. It will be her first time away from home.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> That she is. A little nervous too. It will be her first time away from home.


And pretty far too... Oy.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> That she is. A little nervous too. It will be her first time away from home.


Where is your son&#8230; still in town?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Where is your son&#8230; still in town?


Yup. He just finished his business degree. Just wrote the LSAT. He'll take the year off and apply to law schools for Sept 2022.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, it's August in Texas, and they also wear boots all the time; you don't believe me? ask 59 😉


Scorpions.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Incoming!

Picked up a new 3861 Hesalite Speedmaster, with the Metas Co-axial Chronometer. I've owned multiple Speedy Pros in the past, so I am not new to the Speedy. I sold my very nice 1861 recently, in part to make rumor in the event I had an opportunity to get a 3861. I was able to get an excellent deal on this, so it was too good to pass up.

I have always loved the aesthetics of vintage watches, but I cannot bring myself to go into the labyrinth of pitfalls that are vintage watches. And for that, the Hesalite Speedy has always been the best facsimile.

My gripe with other Speedmasters is that they kept evolving in the wrong direction. From the 321 to the 861 to the last iteration, it seemed like every version was worst or cheaper-to-produce than the one before. Not just the 321 > 861 > 1861, but the bracelets seemed to be "worse" either functionally or aesthetically with every iteration. The bracelet on the most recent 311xxxx05 was the worst of all. The endlinks added a lot to the L2L, it was thicker than even that in the 3570.50.

Aesthetically, the 3861 exceeds my expectations. The case has a shorter L2L by almost a millimeter, and is thinner than the 1861 - both of which are noticeable on the wrist (particularly my 6.5" wrist). To me those two improvements are worth the upgrade. The stepped dial is a nice touch. I thought I'd prefer the more matte version of the 1861, but this deeper, rich black dial is a surprisingly nice upgrade.

Of course, the bracelet is much much better, both aesthetically and comfort-wise than the last version. It contours fo the wrist very well, not unlike a jubilee. The bracelet has a classic look to it, and moves the Speedy out of the perpetual 90s-flare that many Omega models are stuck in (due to the bracelet designs). That said, the bracelet is miles away from the type of precision of an Oyster or Jubilee, and the lack of some type of quick extension is disappointing. I love the taper, but the edges are not finished like a Rolex. It rattles a bit, but the aesthetics and comfort over the last version make up for it.

The 3861 is TBD, as an early iteration I am hopeful I don't have any problems. But I do applaud Omega for finally making a technical "upgrade" to the movement. I mean, it's 2021 and no amount of vintage charm makes up for a non-hacking seconds. I still think Omega needs to figure out a way to put a column wheel movement of some type into the base Speedy. If Tudor and Breitling can do it at the 6k-8k price point, so should Omega.

Overall, I think it is worth a change from the 1861, though in all fairness I did get my 3861 at a step discount.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice pickup Harry!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Scorpions.


Lived in TX for a few years. Scorpions may have been the worst part


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. He just finished his business degree. Just wrote the LSAT. He'll take the year off and apply to law schools for Sept 2022.


Nice!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> It's August in Hong Kong and you wear boots all the time?!?!?!?!?


Yep. Fact is they breath very well and it's not an issue at all.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That she is. A little nervous too. It will be her first time away from home.


Might take a little getting used to living alone at first but she'll be fine.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

harry_flashman said:


> View attachment 16034045
> 
> Incoming!
> <snip>
> ...


Very, very nice pickup and write up Harry ??

And it looks like you just outlined all the good reasons I need to revisit the idea of a Speedmaster Pro. I have a small wrist as well and how the old bracelet endlinks stuck out like a sore thumb always made me think twice about pulling the trigger on one. Everyone keeps saying it's a strap monster and the bracelet didn't matter but it does.

That looks great on you. ☺


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Nice - Oak St new to me
> I have a pair of Julian boots which are old school style, rugged, hand made yet like slippers to wear
> 
> 
> ...


I like the old school style too, but since I'm not buff like you the trench boot style works best on me. Which is why I have not tried Viberg.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16034324


Judging by the time indicated on that lovely F.P. Journe and the time you posted, you waited 30 minutes before posting the _in-focus_ photo.

Can I safely assume all the other out-of-focus photos were taken after the drinks? 😬


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hi fellas, off topic a bit but for all the aussies, how are you going in lockdown? I am starting to feel it a bit. What are you doing to keep yourself happy?
> 
> black on black today.
> View attachment 16033975


Never leave my farms unless going to sea for private trips now.

Have a great bunch of regulars that have locked down to keep bread on the table.

Feel for those that are suffering cabin fever and trying to help kids with school work.
Hell for the senior year schooling.. I'd imagine.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Judging by the time indicated on that lovely F.P. Journe and the time you posted, you waited 30 minutes before posting the _in-focus_ photo.
> 
> Can I safely assume all the other out-of-focus photos were taken after the drinks? 😬


This, or the out of focus pictures are taken BEFORE the drinks 😉


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A few sherbs keep a steady hand for me...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hi fellas, off topic a bit but for all the aussies, how are you going in lockdown? I am starting to feel it a bit. What are you doing to keep yourself happy?
> 
> black on black today.
> View attachment 16033975


Our lockdown was lifted this week, so less restricted than parts of NSW and QLD. Been there enough times so I know how you must feel. Hope everyone does their bit and it gets under control quickly...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16034324


Love that offset seconds subdial. Makes it so much more interesting...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Very, very nice pickup and write up Harry 👍🏻
> 
> And it looks like you just outlined all the good reasons I need to revisit the idea of a Speedmaster Pro. I have a small wrist as well and how the old bracelet endlinks stuck out like a sore thumb always made me think twice about pulling the trigger on one. Everyone keeps saying it's a strap monster and the bracelet didn't matter but it does.
> 
> That looks great on you. ☺


Thank you.

Yes, it is a strap monster, which is the reason I keep a Speedy around. The 3861 L2L is only 47.3 mm, and the new bracelet endlinks drop down before adding anything to the L2L. The height of the Hesalite version was reduced to 13.5mm, but does not look thick because of the mid case design.

I am sure you could photograph it very well!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

harry_flashman said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, it is a strap monster, which is the reason I keep a Speedy around. The 3861 L2L is only 47.3 mm, and the new bracelet endlinks drop down before adding anything to the L2L. The height of the Hesalite version was reduced to 13.5mm, but does not look thick because of the mid case design.
> 
> I am sure you could photograph it very well!


The only thing a photographer can bring to the table is how to bring out the features of the watch, the watch itself has to be aesthetically pleasing for it to turn out nice in the first place.

That said, you're totally right about the stepped subdials making the watch much more interesting to look at than it's predecessor.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Slept in today so got nuthin' to add to this thread, which means...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Had an amazing dinner tonight with some old friends, good times! 😊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is that baked Alaska??

My favourite….yum.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Is that baked Alaska??
> 
> My favourite&#8230;.yum.


Yes, Baked Alaska with a rum flambe ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, Baked Alaska with a rum flambe ?


I only get that when I'm on a cruise ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Is that baked Alaska??
> 
> My favourite&#8230;.yum.


Great sense of smell Clive ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Great sense of smell Clive 😉


I have the scratch and sniff option fitted to my I pad.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Weekend in photos time...

Saturday at the park. Check out the cool light reflections at 26 and 56 minute markers. Really hard to capture on camera and insanely cool when you do. And yes, I need to clean the crystal!










Had dinner reservations at a good sushi place but it was blown up so settled for Mrs Mav's home cooking. She calls this Chichen Chop.










My happy place.










Rode the entire length of the Strand Bike Path yesterday, all 44 miles on a mountain bike, the most inefficient option for this. ? @Sappie66 might need a road bike too, your expert suggestions are welcome!










I don't feel my legs.










Cap Willard










Super late brunch at 3pm


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Since food is popular today. It's snack time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Super late brunch at 3pm


MrsBS and I call this "dunch"


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS and I call this "dunch"


Must be a regional thing. Around here, it's "linner".


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I never try on watches I wouldnt ever buy - but today the cool sales guy in montblanc boutique without asking me took it from the cabinet & said "try it on" - it was a £50,000 Platinum complication (on sale at about half price) - I didnt quite understand it - but felt its weight and saw it's touch of class


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Must be a regional thing. Around here, it's "linner".


I tried "linner", too, but "dunch" sounds funnier. And tbh, nobody else I know uses either of the two words, so I was happy enough that MrsBS adopted it into her vernacular.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> I never try on watches I wouldnt ever buy - but today the cool sales guy in montblanc boutique without asking me took it of the cabinet & said "try it on" - it was a £50,000 Platinum complication (on sale at about half price) - I didnt quite understand it - but felt its weight and saw it's touch of class
> 
> View attachment 16035028


That is a cool looking piece! Minute repeater?

Even at half off, though, I feel there are other pieces I'd prefer in that price range (when/if I ever get up there!)


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> That is a cool looking piece! Minute repeater?
> 
> Even at half off, though, I feel there are other pieces I'd prefer in that price range (when/if I ever get up there!)


to be honest I didnt understand it - he tried to explain but through a face-mask and i didnt have my hearing aids in (I'm deaf) I had no idea what he was saying

as you say - even at half price, not my thing

but amazing to think it was 50k on my wrist


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS and I call this "dunch"


Sounds dirty! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Picked up the brand new Worldtimer from my AD today! Feels nice to have it back on my wrist. Possibly all in my head, but the crown does feel less stiff when unscrewing from the screwed-down position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome update on the Worldtimer and great news on the Speedmaster Racing! Congrats for the second time on the AT! It's a stunner!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Just learned Everest has an AD here. Thinking of mounting my sport Rolex pieces on 'em. Good idea?


I think so. I have my Exp1 on an Everest and really like it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good choice.
> 
> It's been proven to survive the harsh weather in SoCal...
> 
> View attachment 16032964


How was your trip here? Eat at everywhere good?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> How was your trip here? Eat at everywhere good?


Had a great time. Weather was amazing (forgot how gorgeous it can be) and as for food, breakfast was the highlight of each day. Pete's Breakfast House in Ventura was one of the best breakfast joints I've ever been to. Bar none. There used to be a place on Chestnut St in San Fran but sadly it closed...

Never made it to the So Cal strip clubs I used to hear so much about...

Was gonna try to drive into LA and try Cut (some guy said it was good...) but just couldn't hack the drive.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

harry_flashman said:


> View attachment 16034045
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> ...


Congrats! The Speedmaster is one of my all time favorite watches. I agree that Omega should continue to iterate and modernize it. On one hand, it's cool that the watch is still basically the same or similar to the ones worn to the Moon during Apollo but on the other hand, it is 2021 and no amount of vintage charm makes up for lacking certain basic features that most watches have.

Then again, OOO's current "it" watch, the 4500v doesn't hack either, one of the few negatives.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Had a great time. Weather was amazing (forgot how gorgeous it can be) and as for food, breakfast was the highlight of each day. Pete's Breakfast House in Ventura was one of the best breakfast joints I've ever been to. Bar none. There used to be a place on Chestnut St in San Fran but sadly it closed...
> 
> Never made it to the So Cal strip clubs I used to hear so much about...
> 
> Was gonna try to drive into LA and try Cut (some guy said it was good...) but just couldn't hack the drive.


Going to add Pete's to the list to try when we head out to that area.

Haven't been to a strip club in ages. Last one was Sapphire in Vegas. Good times.

Same dude that told you about the Overseas? Yeah I wouldn't trust that guy. Heard he sucks! ?

Glad you had a good time in SoCal!


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

mav said:


> Then again, OOO's current "it" watch, the 4500v doesn't hack either, one of the few negatives.


What?!?!?!?! The VCO doesn't hack????


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

harry_flashman said:


> What?!?!?!?! The VCO doesn't hack????


Nope. 😂

I did find a trick though. Same as the Speedmaster, if you turn the crown counterclockwise, the second hand will temporarily stop until you release it.

Surprisingly the holy trinity sport watches lack certain modern features. The 15202 doesn't have a quickset date. The 5711 until recently didn't hack either.

edit: No worries about the 15202 not hacking though, it doesn't have a second hand. 🤣


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Awesome update on the Worldtimer and great news on the Speedmaster Racing! Congrats for the second time on the AT! It's a stunner!


Thank you!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Weekend in photos time...
> 
> Saturday at the park. Check out the cool light reflections at 26 and 56 minute markers. Really hard to capture on camera and insanely cool when you do. And yes, I need to clean the crystal!


@mav, just saw this and you're back to sucking.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav, just saw this and you're back to sucking.


Bruh... LOL

Any updates BTW on yours? I'm planning a huge party here when you get it!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Bruh... LOL
> 
> Any updates BTW on yours? I'm planning a huge party here when you get it!


Nah, not really; the guy said before Oct.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Weekend in photos time...
> 
> Saturday at the park. Check out the cool light reflections at 26 and 56 minute markers. Really hard to capture on camera and insanely cool when you do. And yes, I need to clean the crystal!
> 
> ...


Yes, get a road bike. Specialized just came out with a very intriguing bike - the Aethos. Check it out!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> A few sherbs keep a steady hand for me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Reminded me of a Gene Wilder scene lol


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> That's news to me as well.


The Yachtmaster is really not a diving watch and is, I think, only rated to 100m.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hi fellas, off topic a bit but for all the aussies, how are you going in lockdown? I am starting to feel it a bit. What are you doing to keep yourself happy?
> 
> black on black today.
> View attachment 16033975


I really like that Precision.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Had an amazing dinner tonight with some old friends, good times! 😊
> 
> View attachment 16034722
> 
> ...


Woah, that looks AMAZING!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> Weekend in photos time...
> 
> Saturday at the park. Check out the cool light reflections at 26 and 56 minute markers. Really hard to capture on camera and insanely cool when you do. And yes, I need to clean the crystal!
> 
> ...


Mtn Bike, 44 miles&#8230;

Maybe not totally terrible, but maybe. I'll bet you can sing the exact note at which those tires hum on your average speed! "mmmmmmmmmmmm"

Great job!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Reminded me of a Gene Wilder scene lol


Haha!! Honeymoon scene with Gene Wilder & Lorraine Newman in Wholly Moses. Cast also included Dudley Moore, Richard Pryor, John Ritter, Dom DeLuise, & Madeline Kahn. A LMAO funny movie!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> That is a cool looking piece! Minute repeater?
> 
> Even at half off, though, I feel there are other pieces I'd prefer in that price range (when/if I ever get up there!)


Doesnt look like a MR to me. Seems a jumphour. Not sure what the second subdial is for. A chronograph?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> The Yachtmaster is really not a diving watch and is, I think, only rated to 100m.


So it's really meant for being topside on a yacht?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> So it's really meant for being topside on a yacht?


Definitely and probably not a good idea to even get a YM wet. Us either for that matter.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I really like that Precision.


Thanks mate. It's the Rolex I wanted. I like vintage and a manual movement. I like the vintage size and how versatile the watch is. I had the 6694 date version before but it was a pain not having a quickset so it's the black for me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, get a road bike. Specialized just came out with a very intriguing bike - the Aethos. Check it out!


Thanks. Will give it a look.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Mtn Bike, 44 miles&#8230;
> 
> Maybe not totally terrible, but maybe. I'll bet you can sing the exact note at which those tires hum on your average speed! "mmmmmmmmmmmm"
> 
> Great job!


Yup, I was humming to it. ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Thanks mate. It's the Rolex I wanted. I like vintage and a manual movement. I like the vintage size and how versatile the watch is. I had the 6694 date version before but it was a pain not having a quickset so it's the black for me.


I just keep mine running so the non-quickset isn't a nuisance.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> Thanks. Will give it a look.


Here's another: Cannondale Topstone Carbon Lefty 3. I just made this my main ride -but- I've only had it a few days. Great initial impressions-


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> I only get that when I'm on a cruise ?


Best $30 I spent on a dessert ?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I just keep mine running so the quickset isn't a nuisance.


I have about 7 watches and I wear what I feel like on the day. I would try and keep it going but in the event it stopped, it was a bit of a chore to get it up to speed if a week passes. But the 6694 was a cracker watch. Loved it to bits and kick myself for parting with it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Here's another: Cannondale Topstone Carbon Lefty 3. I just made this my main ride -but- I've only had it a few days. Great initial impressions-


Alright, aright, pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Alright, aright, pics!!!!!!!!


I'll try to get a couple in the next day or so ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Here's another: Cannondale Topstone Carbon Lefty 3. I just made this my main ride -but- I've only had it a few days. Great initial impressions-


Nice! Congrats!

OK, I'll take a look at the Specialist Aethos, Cannondale Topstone Carbon Lefty 3 and the Trek Domane (a buddy of mine recommended that). Thanks Sap and WM!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Nice! Congrats!
> 
> OK, I'll take a look at the Specialist Aethos, Cannondale Topstone Carbon Lefty 3 and the Trek Domane (a buddy of mine recommended that). Thanks Sap and WM!


Speaking of Cannondale, I have a 2020 System Six Hi-Mod Evo. Check it out too. Very fast and slippery bike:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Cannondale, I have a 2020 System Six Hi-Mod Evo. Check it out too. Very fast and slippery bike:


That looks very, very agile. Big stem, long bars - I would be apt to wrap up like tinfoil!!

Sap, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Nice! Congrats!
> 
> OK, I'll take a look at the Specialist Aethos, Cannondale Topstone Carbon Lefty 3 and the Trek Domane (a buddy of mine recommended that). Thanks Sap and WM!


Aethos, Domane and System Six are road bikes. The Topstone is a gravel bike.

So it would depend on what terrain you will be rolling on.

Some bikes are more versatile than others. If you want a do-all - something that is fast on the road and can deal with the rough stuff too, get something lightweight, with a comfortable geometry, and has good clearance for wider tires.

The Giant Defy series. More road-oriented but versatile, with an easy geometry. Cervelo Aspero - more gravel-oriented but emphasis on speed. These are just a couple suggestions. There is so much out there.

But if you are looking to stay on pavement and going with your mountain bike for rougher stuff, do the pure road bike. Faster, smoother, lighter, etc.

And the price range is huge. You can get a perfectly good road bike for $1000. You could also spend $15000 or more.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Best $30 I spent on a dessert ?


Dunno much about desserts these days (keeping my girlish figure) but back in the day, Max's Opera Cafe in San Fran had these humongous chocolate covered macaroons that were to die for. Super moist with an uber-thick chocolate coating. And did I mention huge? At least 4" in diameter and 4" high.

No one could finish it in one sitting, so I would buy a couple and take them back to NY with me.

I think they're much smaller now... Bummer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I see we're on to bike pron now, huh?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I see we're on to bike pron now, huh?
> 
> View attachment 16035979


Here's an older but still sexy one:


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Cannondale, I have a 2020 System Six Hi-Mod Evo. Check it out too. Very fast and slippery bike:


That's pure carbon fiber sexiness! 😍


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Aethos, Domane and System Six are road bikes. The Topstone is a gravel bike.
> 
> So it would depend on what terrain you will be rolling on.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm planning to keep the mountain bike for the mountain trails here. It's a cross country hard tail, so it's a bit more versatile. There's a lot of good trails all around me that I haven't explored much yet.

Will take a look at your other suggestions too. Thanks brother!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Here's an older but still sexy one:


That's pure vintage stainless steel sexiness, like a Mil Sub! ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> That's pure vintage stainless steel sexiness, like a Mil Sub!


Pseudo vintage actually. Older Ciocc Italian frame refinished, and I built it up with modern components - Campagnolo Veloce. Got Veloce because it came in silver for the classic look - everything else comes in black only.

Was thinking of sourcing older components but I actually wanted to ride the thing!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Haha!! Honeymoon scene with Gene Wilder & Lorraine Newman in Wholly Moses. Cast also included Dudley Moore, Richard Pryor, John Ritter, Dom DeLuise, & Madeline Kahn. A LMAO funny movie!


Wasn't he in blazing saddles as well? 
As the shaky gun slinger?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Wasn't he in blazing saddles as well?
> As the shaky gun slinger?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Gene Wilder aka The Waco Kid.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Retired from job 5 weeks ago and today is my 60th birthday. Gonna go to sleep, wake up, and see where the day leads me. Then simple dinner with family before seeing where the night leads me.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Retired from job 5 weeks ago and today is my 60th birthday. Gonna go to sleep, wake up, and see where the day leads me. Then simple dinner with family before seeing where the night leads me.


Well done mate, enjoy every minute.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Retired from job 5 weeks ago and today is my 60th birthday. Gonna go to sleep, wake up, and see where the day leads me. Then simple dinner with family before seeing where the night leads me.


Godfrey.

Maybe I'll get lucky and "get the call" today! I'll check for the (Rolex) bat(man) signal too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Retired from job 5 weeks ago and today is my 60th birthday. Gonna go to sleep, wake up, and see where the day leads me. Then simple dinner with family before seeing where the night leads me.


Congrats Poseidon! A new trident perhaps? The one you have is covered with barnacles.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Congrats Poseidon! A new trident perhaps? The one you have is covered with barnacles.


A trident with a modern guidance system, perhaps.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> A trident with a modern guidance system, perhaps.


Oooh! Hopefully it can shoot laser beams!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Oooh! Hopefully it can shoot laser beams!


I'll see if she will introduce me to a weapons dealer.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16036196


Nice dial color. This watch looks to me very similar to a GS, is it comparable in quality?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice dial color. This watch looks to me very similar to a GS, is it comparable in quality?


I would say so. Comparable in price i think. It's a solar quartz though. Something GS doesnt do.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> I never try on watches I wouldnt ever buy - but today the cool sales guy in montblanc boutique without asking me took it from the cabinet & said "try it on" - it was a £50,000 Platinum complication (on sale at about half price) - I didnt quite understand it - but felt its weight and saw it's touch of class
> 
> View attachment 16035028


Is that a mono-pusher chronograph?

Certainly different...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Doesnt look like a MR to me. Seems a jumphour. Not sure what the second subdial is for. A chronograph?


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> So it's really meant for being topside on a yacht?


100m rating is surely good enough for a few splashes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> 100m rating is surely good enough for a few splashes...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I dont know of anyone personally who dives beyond 100M.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

GS for comparison, PF


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> I dont know of anyone personally who dives beyond 100M.


Ahem. My persona does.😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> GS for comparison, PF
> View attachment 16036246


How about a Rolex vs Gs vs Citizen thread?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a Rolex vs Gs vs Citizen thread?


Okay, but only in the Citizen forum&#8230;


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

harry_flashman said:


> Okay, but only in the Citizen forum&#8230;


It has to be in the Rolex forum, you know that Sporty doesn't frequent other brands' threads ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice dial color. This watch looks to me very similar to a GS, is it comparable in quality?


Since Grand Seiko cases are made by Hayashi Seiki, I wouldn't be surprised if that's where Citizen have their higher quality cases made as well.



Precision Component Operations | HAYASHI SEIKI SEIZO Co., Ltd.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Retired from job 5 weeks ago and today is my 60th birthday. Gonna go to sleep, wake up, and see where the day leads me. Then simple dinner with family before seeing where the night leads me.


Retired at 60? Well done! Enjoy this new chapter.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Simon A brand-new Laureato at 44mm in grade 5 titanium...all for $9,300, this may just be the Girard Perregaux for you. 😉














__





New Creations







www.girard-perregaux.com


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> @Simon A brand-new Laureato at 44mm in grade 5 titanium...all for $9,300, this may just be the Girard Perregaux for you. 😉
> 
> View attachment 16036445
> 
> ...


I love that - didn't know a vicar discovered titanium - back in the day in England they were often wealthy with much time on their hands and often scholarly, scientifically or naturalistically minded.
That's a great looking watch and as you say - may just be the one for me


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Simon said:


> I love that - didn't know a vicar discovered titanium - back in the day in England they were often wealthy with much time on their hands and often scholarly, scientifically or naturalistically minded.
> That's a great looking watch and as you say - may just be the one for me


IDK, kind of looks like a Victorinox.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> IDK, kind of looks like a Victorinox.


This one


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> This one


On paper they seem quite similar (round/octagonal bezel), but in real life the workmanship on the GP's case shows and where the Laureato feels refined the INOX feels "vulgar".


















The high-polished chamfer on the octagonal bezel and the mid-case looks ridiculously good. And if Grand Seiko's marketing is to be believe we all know how difficult it is to do high polishing on titanium.

And I think the sandwiched dial on the new Laureato looks perfect - a subtle, yet rugged and gives the dial another level of sophistication.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> IDK, kind of looks like a Victorinox.


nothing wrong with that Genta-esque look - in fact, I like it n wear it


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> On paper they seem quite similar (round/octagonal bezel), but in real life the workmanship on the GP's case shows and where the Laureato feels refined the INOX feels "vulgar".
> View attachment 16036488
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sure, totally agree. Cannot really compare the Victorinox to a nearly $10k watch. They just look similar for the price.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Ahem. My persona does.😂


Your daughter ariel?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a Rolex vs Gs vs Citizen thread?


Sure.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Oh sure, totally agree. Cannot really compare the Victorinox to a nearly $10k watch. They just look similar for the price.


Actually the new one is only ~$9k at list. With discount it'll be closer to $6.5k, $7k so I think it's a very good deal all things considered.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Here's an older but still sexy one:


The Carbon Lefty 3 (Lefty Oliver Fork) - pretty much all gravel for this one, it's set up with 47mm front and rear:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I see we're on to bike pron now, huh?
> 
> View attachment 16035979


..Ya just gotta have stuff that gets you moving (a lot)!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The Carbon Lefty 3 (Lefty Oliver Fork) - pretty much all gravel for this one, it's set up with 47mm front and rear:
> 
> View attachment 16036639


Beauty! You're pretty tall!!

Or are those 20" wheels?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Beauty! You're pretty tall!!
> 
> Or are those 20" wheels?


Well, 650 tires so the frame probably looks big. It's a Cannondale "large" and they seem to run around 60-61cm, definitely on the larger side.

Do you compete with the High Mod? That's state of the art, super-nice.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well, 650 tires so the frame probably looks big. It's a Cannondale "large" and they seem to run around 60-61cm, definitely on the larger side.
> 
> Do you compete with the High Mod? That's state of the art, super-nice.


I just "compete" with myself and guys in my regular group rides.

Happy to leave the craziness to the young guys.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Aethos, Domane and System Six are road bikes. The Topstone is a gravel bike.
> 
> So it would depend on what terrain you will be rolling on.
> 
> ...











This more my speed ^^^^^


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> It has to be in the Rolex forum, you know that Sporty doesn't frequent other brands' threads 😉


I first knew Sporty when he was a Seiko fan!!!!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a Rolex vs Gs vs Citizen thread?


I'm game

My old sub (sold to fund Ploprof); my SLA025 (Not GS, but made in same factory, some say to same standards); my two complicated and largely hand assembled Citizens


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Doesnt look like a MR to me. Seems a jumphour. Not sure what the second subdial is for. A chronograph?


I have no idea - when the button on the left was activated, the discs span around - and it weighed a lot


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> @Simon A brand-new Laureato at 44mm in grade 5 titanium...all for $9,300, this may just be the Girard Perregaux for you.
> 
> View attachment 16036445
> 
> ...


I saw this this morning; and I quite like it!

Would be cool if it had the clous de Paris on the dial, though (but maybe I'm asking too much and it wouldn't work)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I saw this this morning; and I quite like it!
> 
> Would be cool if it had the clous de Paris on the dial, though (but maybe I'm asking too much and it wouldn't work)


I quite like how the sandwiched dial go with the rest of the watch, gives it a more "sports/tool" vibe than a Clous de Paris would I think. 
And if they did give it a Clous de Paris dial it would probably look a bit too "Royal Oak" than it already is?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I quite like how the sandwiched dial go with the rest of the watch, gives it a more "sports/tool" vibe than a Clous de Paris would I think.
> And if they did give it a Clous de Paris dial it would probably look a bit too "Royal Oak" than it already is?


You're probably right!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> On paper they seem quite similar (round/octagonal bezel), but in real life the workmanship on the GP's case shows and where the Laureato feels refined the INOX feels "vulgar".
> View attachment 16036488
> 
> 
> ...


Vulgar indeed, but I would not trust that GP while putting my maul to work on firewood or digging up small trees!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> Vulgar indeed, but I would not trust that GP while putting my maul to work on firewood or digging up small trees!
> 
> View attachment 16037019


Godfrey

But yeah, I would like to own that GP lol


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Our super user friendly time keeping app is down today and I refuse to use the other software that appears to be from the 1980s&#8230; so tracking it manually and will enter later!

Can I tell you all again how I dislike that we have to record time this way?!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> I first knew Sporty when he was a Seiko fan!!!!


He's still a Seiko fan, but only in the privacy of his home 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I saw this this morning; and I quite like it!
> 
> Would be cool if it had the clous de Paris on the dial, though (but maybe I'm asking too much and it wouldn't work)


My guess is they avoided the Clous de Paris to give it a more sporty look.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I quite like how the sandwiched dial go with the rest of the watch, gives it a more "sports/tool" vibe than a Clous de Paris would I think.
> And if they did give it a Clous de Paris dial it would probably look a bit too "Royal Oak" than it already is?


#NRA


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Your daughter ariel?


I think Triton is Ariel's father.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> He's still a Seiko fan, but only in the privacy of his home 😉


@sportura prefers to call it an intimate relationship.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @sportura prefers to call it an intimate relationship.


I think Sporty was speaking allegorically.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Since Grand Seiko cases are made by Hayashi Seiki, I wouldn't be surprised if that's where Citizen have their higher quality cases made as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know this.
Thanks for sharing...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I think Triton is Ariel's father.


Ooops. My bad.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

5959HH said:


> This more my speed ^^^^^


Somebody offered me $300 for my very rarely used unserviced 20yo road bike, so I sold it.

No urge to replace it with anything serious, but a "cruiser", so Mrs B5 and I can go for an occasional slow ride around the bay, has some appeal...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> I have no idea - when the button on the left was activated, the discs span around - and it weighed a lot


Most likely a corrector button father


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> I'm game
> 
> My old sub (sold to fund Ploprof); my SLA025 (Not GS, but made in same factory, some say to same standards); my two complicated and largely hand assembled Citizens
> View attachment 16036855


Those bullheads are so cool...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Simon said:


> I have no idea - when the button on the left was activated, the discs span around - and it weighed a lot


The button made it weigh a lot?

That's ground breaking technology...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> The button made it weigh a lot?
> 
> That's ground breaking technology...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wanted to weigh in. But dunno what to say.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Somebody offered me $300 for my very rarely used unserviced 20yo road bike, so I sold it.
> 
> No urge to replace it with anything serious, but a "cruiser", so Mrs B5 and I can go for an occasional slow ride around the bay, has some appeal...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That video is evocative, humorously (hickory stick, wheel spokes), however, the idea of a current cruiser is a good one. Even a casual ride if regularly practiced, does as much for the mind as the legs and lungs. My wife and I ply the spokes together and it's entirely positive.

Worth a thought-


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Guys don't make passes at girls with glasses."










Not.

Though she could do with a more stylish pair...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Wanted to weigh in. But dunno what to say.


weight a minute?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

afternoon coffee with a cognac strap.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> weight a minute?


am reminded of the joke. Where do you weigh a pie?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> am reminded of the joke. Where do you weigh a pie?


somewhere over the rainbow?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving home while on a zoom call


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Driving home while on a zoom call
> View attachment 16038187


...and taking an in-focus wrist shot, so I guess you are also having a drink. Are you in a self driving Tesla, or simply a talented multitasker? 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> somewhere over the rainbow?


And here I thought it's where the bluebirds fly...how silly 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> ...and taking an in-focus wrist shot, so I guess you are also having a drink. Are you in a self driving Tesla, or simply a talented multitasker? 😉


But that's obviously the steering wheel of a Nissan...so I'm guessing the latter 👍🏻


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> And here I thought it's where the bluebirds fly...how silly 🤣


a billion yeses


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Since Grand Seiko cases are made by Hayashi Seiki, I wouldn't be surprised if that's where Citizen have their higher quality cases made as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed they do. They also make cases for Casio's MR-G line and Oceanus, and some more I believe.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

^And yeah, I wish Citizen would unshackle their Chronomasters from their JDM dungeon and free them upon the world....not sure who the hell would buy one besides me amd a few others though (obviously Pong), so yeah I get it. I just want to try one 😪


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Indeed they do. They also make cases for Casio's MR-G line and Oceanus, and some more I believe.


Welcome Mr. Jones, I've been waiting for you


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Welcome Mr. Jones, I've been waiting for you


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 16038365


Gives new meaning to "coming out of the closet"! 😝


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> weight a minute?


We have a punster! 😁


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Welcome Mr. Jones, I've been waiting for you


Couldn't help myself. I'm awaiting Pong's blurry photo spread of Rolex vs. GS vs. Citizen. The blurry photos will make the loupe loving GS fans weep buckets.

Edit: I actually would love a GS vs. Citizen Chronomaster spread


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Couldn't help myself. I'm awaiting Pong's blurry photo spread of Rolex vs. GS vs. Citizen. The blurry photos will make the loupe loving GS fans weep buckets.


I can't wait for him to start this thread, we might even see some GS owners commit Harakiri out of despair


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Gives new meaning to "coming out of the closet"! 😝












You're welcome 😊


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I can't wait for him to start this thread, we might even see some GS owners commit Harakiri out of despair


In order to avoid that, let's see something sharp and in-focus first shall we? 😅


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> In order to avoid that, let's see something sharp and in-focus first shall we? 😅
> 
> View attachment 16038381


In focus here too.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Now we need an in-focus picture of Pong's Citizen 😬


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

If that's not too much to ask 😲


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

In focus


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Does this man look happy to you?










Probably thinking about the sales for his next book...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ to bring this cartier somehow on topic, twas the piece that led to my moonwatch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> ^ to bring this cartier somehow on topic, twas the piece that led to my moonwatch.


What was the connection?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Coffee before work!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> In focus
> 
> View attachment 16038426


Holy moly... that's a fabulous photo!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does this man look happy to you?
> 
> View attachment 16038431
> 
> ...


I don't think he's happy... ?

Might be thinking what watch to wear at his next news conference...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Coffee before work!


Darn it if you keep posting this I might have to pay the local Omega ADs a visit...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Darn it if you keep posting this I might have to pay the local Omega ADs a visit...


It is seriously stunning!

There are very few watches I would have waited 3 months for, found an issue after a few weeks, and then waited again to get it back on my wrist!

My AD did right by me, though. May have been a different story if they strung me along


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> It is seriously stunning!
> 
> There are very few watches I would have waited 3 months for, found an issue after a few weeks, and then waited again to get it back on my wrist!
> 
> My AD did right by me, though. May have been a different story if they strung me along


Sadly at 43mm I'd think that's too large for me.

The last I tried on an Omega was the Globemaster Annual calendar and that one at 41mm just barely works for me. 43mm would likely to be to large for my pathetic excuse of a wrist.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When you grope the flight attendants, no more peanuts for you! But you do get a free overnight stay with the local gendarmes...










For more info, there's this.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Sadly at 43mm I'd think that's too large for me.
> 
> The last I tried on an Omega was the Globemaster Annual calendar and that one at 41mm just barely works for me. 43mm would likely to be to large for my pathetic excuse of a wrist.


It wears a bit smaller than 43mm would make it seem, but it is definitely a large watch!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie thinks passenger unruliness is uncalled for; chilling is called for.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When you grope the flight attendants, no more peanuts for you! But you do get a free overnight stay with the local gendarmes...
> 
> View attachment 16038938
> 
> ...


Bro I saw that video yesterday... amusing and f'ed up at multiple levels, all simultaneously. People are crazy these days!

PS - Did you see that they also taped the crazy man's mouth? "No talking sir. Sir, I said no talking!" 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie thinks passenger unruliness is uncalled for; chilling is called for.
> 
> View attachment 16038998


What's knitting?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When you grope the flight attendants, no more peanuts for you! But you do get a free overnight stay with the local gendarmes...
> 
> View attachment 16038938
> 
> ...


Likely banned for life on Frontier Airlines as well. I also heard his nefarious activity caused him to be banned from WUS too since he inappropriately groped an airline attendant's watch while onboard the flight.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> What's knitting?


Mrs. BSF might be thinking about a winter coat for Charlie...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Bro I saw that video yesterday... amusing and f'ed up at multiple levels, all simultaneously.  People are crazy these days!
> 
> PS - Did you see that they also taped the crazy man's mouth? *"No talking sir. Sir, I said no talking!" * 😂


Can we say "Big Like?"


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

AD just let me know the Explorer 1 36mm should be in for me in late September.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> AD just let me know the Explorer 1 36mm should be in for me in late September.


Congrats big guy! Little watch though!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For anyone looking for a new pair of computer speakers, look no further than the Audioengine A2+!

Just hooked up a pair today and color me blown away!! Super-well-balanced and bass is firm and not at all boomy. Highs are a touch crispy but hoping they'll calm down after the break-in...

The sucker is 6" x 4".










Listening to Linda Ronstadt as I type and OMFG!!

Jenna who?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Congrats big guy! Little watch though!





Sappie66 said:


> Congrats big guy! Little watch though!


Thanks! I want the 39, but they're all gone.

If you look at my wrist it's tall and flat, so the sub uses all the surface area. New Explorer might just look better, not sure. Need to try it.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Indeed they do. They also make cases for Casio's MR-G line and Oceanus, and some more I believe.


OoO is the fount of all knowledge...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> OoO is the fount of all knowledge...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


This is definitely a fount but probably not of knowledge...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16038466


Your Santos looks so bent out of shape that it's no longer square...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16038466


When I wear my lady's Calibre de Cartier Diver, I find it rather illegible (hands too thin). Do you find that with yours?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> When I wear my lady's Calibre de Cartier Diver, I find it rather illegible (hands too thin). Do you find that with yours?


There's just a lot going on there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> There's just a lot going on there.


Sure is!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is definitely a fount but probably not of knowledge...
> 
> View attachment 16039339


What kind of black magic is this that you speak?
More of these photos please.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

In the morning sunrise


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Likely banned for life on Frontier Airlines as well. I also heard his nefarious activity caused him to be banned from WUS too since he inappropriately groped an airline attendant's watch while onboard the flight.


I wouldn't be surprised if he's on the TSA watch list as well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he's on the TSA watch list as well.


Are TSA watches in high demand? Can you get them at DavidSW?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> What kind of black magic is this that you speak?
> More of these photos please.


Can't take credit for it; it was in one of the other threads...

@Galaga's your man.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Are TSA watches in high demand? Can you get them at DavidSW?


DavidSW, DavidSW, DavidSW. Who do I recommend for luxury Swiss watches in the United States? DavidSW. Winner, winner chicken dinner&#8230;..

like, comment, subscribe and tell all your F head friends.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> DavidSW, DavidSW, DavidSW. Who do I recommend for luxury Swiss watches in the United States? DavidSW. Winner, winner chicken dinner&#8230;..
> 
> like, comment, subscribe and tell all your F head friends.


I don't have F head friends. You?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> When I wear my lady's Calibre de Cartier Diver, I find it rather illegible (hands too thin). Do you find that with yours?


I like the watch, but I think a date window like that is just odd and unnecessary &#8230; I'd hope you would know if today is the 4th, then yesterday was the 3rd and tomorrow will be the 5th.

Also, is it an annual calendar? Would annoy me a bunch in Feb and on 30-day months!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like the watch, but I think a date window like that is just odd and unnecessary &#8230; *I'd hope you would know if today is the 4th, then yesterday was the 3rd and tomorrow will be the 5th.*


That's what I thought too but someone pointed out it comes in handy when the minute hand is smack dab at 3:00 and blocks out the date.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> When I wear my lady's Calibre de Cartier Diver, I find it rather illegible (hands too thin). Do you find that with yours?


Legible enough for me. When i wear my reading glasses.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Are TSA watches in high demand? Can you get them at DavidSW?


They're the next Rolex and shhh, don't tell no one!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what I thought too but someone pointed out it comes in handy when the minute hand is smack dab at 3:00 and blocks out the date.


That is definitely fair!

What about being an annual calendar, though? For some reason, that would kind of annoy me, if I knew today was the 30th and tomorrow was to be the 1st, but my watch showed the 31st


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't have F head friends. You?


I had some F head friends. No longer friends since they're F heads. Don't know anyone named F Head though.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't have F head friends. You?


I don't but PP does


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like the watch, but I think a date window like that is just odd and unnecessary &#8230; I'd hope you would know if today is the 4th, then yesterday was the 3rd and tomorrow will be the 5th.
> 
> Also, is it an annual calendar? Would annoy me a bunch in Feb and on 30-day months!


Yeah, none of that I mind really. I'd just like to be able to read the time on the thing! I'm easily pleased that way!  Not an annual calendar, just a date.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> What was the connection?


When i started my watch collecting in 2006, i had a one watch per brand rule. My boss got me an Omega Constellation Double Eagle. So that closed door on a moonwatch. When my boss got me this Calibre de Cartier, i already has a Santos Galbee. So my boss violated mu one watch per brand rule for me. I had two Cartiers. So that means, i can have a second Omega. And i eventually got the moonwatch as my second Omega


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> When i started my watch collecting in 2006, i had a one watch per brand rule. My boss got me an Omega Constellation Double Eagle. So that closed door on a moonwatch. When my boss got me this Calibre de Cartier, i already has a Santos Galbee. So my boss violated mu one watch per brand rule for me. I had two Cartiers. So that means, i can have a second Omega. And i eventually got the moonwatch as my second Omega


So the 2nd Cartier actually blew up the collection completely, because don't you have 6 g-shocks, and 5 Yemas, and 17 Rolexes, or something?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> When i started my watch collecting in 2006, i had a one watch per brand rule. My boss got me an Omega Constellation Double Eagle. So that closed door on a moonwatch. When my boss got me this Calibre de Cartier, i already has a Santos Galbee. So my boss violated mu one watch per brand rule for me. I had two Cartiers. So that means, i can have a second Omega. And i eventually got the moonwatch as my second Omega


Your boss sounds incredibly generous


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Your boss sounds incredibly generous


She is. But the price i pay ....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> So the 2nd Cartier actually blew up the collection completely, because don't you have 6 g-shocks, and 5 Yemas, and 17 Rolexes, or something?


I only have the one G-shock.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Halpppp!

31mm or 36mm for ladies? Karen can wear either, no problem with wrist size, but what is best? We are both kind of uncertain.

I'm torn between the two, this style rose rolesor jubilee date just two tone

.....or getting my son an 18th birthday watch 2021 serial men's sport model if I can find it... Thoughts?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Halpppp!
> 
> 31mm or 36mm for ladies? Karen can wear either, no problem with wrist size, but what is best? We are both kind of uncertain.
> 
> ...


My thought is 31 is way too small these days, even for ladies. Gotta be at least 34. 36mm is a good size and would look good on everyone of you.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> She is. But the price i pay ....


We all pay the price, it's the return that counts 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Halpppp!
> 
> 31mm or 36mm for ladies? Karen can wear either, no problem with wrist size, but what is best? We are both kind of uncertain.
> 
> ...


My thought would be 36!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I don't but PP does


PP? Patek Philippe?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> PP? Patek Philippe?


Perry the Platypus


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Perry the Platypus


Paul pluta&#8230;.. yeah sorry.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

New arrival in the post today.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Paul pluta&#8230;.. yeah sorry.


Ah, so you are friends with Paul Pluta?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Paul pluta&#8230;.. yeah sorry.


Wait, is Pluta the F head or just his friends? I suppose if you are a F head, then naturally you'd have F head friends. As they say, birds of a feather f together...or wait, something like that.
Also, he has friends? Where'd you come by this information?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

PP = Penelope Pitstop. Haha.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is definitely a fount but probably not of knowledge...
> 
> View attachment 16039339


Did she make you a coffee?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like the watch, but I think a date window like that is just odd and unnecessary &#8230; I'd hope you would know if today is the 4th, then yesterday was the 3rd and tomorrow will be the 5th.
> 
> Also, is it an annual calendar? Would annoy me a bunch in Feb and on 30-day months!


I think the idea is so that you can still tell the date by deduction when a hand is obscuring the central part of the date window...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's what I thought too but someone pointed out it comes in handy when the minute hand is smack dab at 3:00 and blocks out the date.


#neverreadahead...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> That is definitely fair!
> 
> What about being an annual calendar, though? For some reason, that would kind of annoy me, if I knew today was the 30th and tomorrow was to be the 1st, but my watch showed the 31st


LOL.

I think the watch is only meant to tell you today's date, not yesterday's, or tomorrow's...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mav said:


> I had some F head friends. No longer friends since they're F heads. Don't know anyone named F Head though.


I did know a Dr. Richard Head once...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, so you are friends with Paul Pluta?


Funny guy.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> PP = Penelope Pitstop. Haha.


Godfrey.

I made the setup with Penelope but nobody bit, so I'll take this one too...

Another Wacky Racer, Peter Perfect...










and of course, don't forget Porky and Petunia Pig.😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Funny guy.


Lighten Up Francis


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Funny guy.


Sorry, I have to disagree. I don't find Paul Pluta funny at all.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree. I don't find Paul Pluta funny at all.


This I agree with you, the only funny watch youtuber is Paul Thorpe 😄


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> I made the setup with Penelope but nobody bit, so I'll take this one too...
> 
> ...


In Australia, this is what we think of when someone says Wacky Racer Peter Perfect...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> This I agree with you, the only funny watch youtuber is Paul Thorpe 😄


Paul Thorpe invented the whoopee cushion. It was called the Big Bang.
Billions of years later in his more philosophical years he wrote a poem which he gave to T.S. Eliot that summed up his feelings about his invention.

"This is the way the world ends, 
Not with a bang, but a whimper."


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lighten Up Francis


I was. Maybe it isn't coming across that way


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree. I don't find Paul Pluta funny at all.


Here here


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

PP are actually initials of a person i somewhat know. He loves PP watches as well.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> PP are actually initials of a person i somewhat know. He loves PP watches as well.


I know a person too, but with one P in his initials, yet he has two PP 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> In Australia, this is what we think of when someone says Wacky Racer Peter Perfect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cousins, I suppose.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Cousins, I suppose.


Grew up with his Japanese counterpart. 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> I did know a Dr. Richard Head once...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


His parents didn't love him.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> What kind of black magic is this that you speak?
> More of these photos please.


After considerable analysis and comparisons, I believe those bo...I mean watches belong to IG poster lugsandjugs. She is also the one with matching leopard print bikini bottom and watch strap.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> LOL.
> 
> I think the watch is only meant to tell you today's date, not yesterday's, or tomorrow's...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I know, but you still technically see it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> PP = Penelope Pitstop. Haha.


Cool!
penelope pitstop cosplay


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

delco714 said:


> Halpppp!
> 
> 31mm or 36mm for ladies? Karen can wear either, no problem with wrist size, but what is best? We are both kind of uncertain.
> 
> ...


36mm for sure! 31mm is too small IMO.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree. I don't find Paul Pluta funny at all.


Agree, he's obnoxious.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> After considerable analysis and comparisons, I believe those bo...I mean watches belong to IG poster lugsandjugs. She is also the one with matching leopard print bikini bottom and watch strap.


I've come across that account on IG - interesting choice of a username. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Grew up with his Japanese counterpart. 😁
> 
> View attachment 16040199


Love Speedracer!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Grew up with his Japanese counterpart.
> 
> View attachment 16040199


Go Speed Racer!

My kids bought me the DVD box set a while back.

Still enjoy them despite the extreme impossibility of the story lines...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> His parents didn't love him.


He lectured in Philosophy, so clearly you are correct...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> After considerable analysis and comparisons, I believe those bo...I mean watches belong to IG poster lugsandjugs. She is also the one with matching leopard print bikini bottom and watch strap.


I don't believe you.

Some pictures would help...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Grew up with his Japanese counterpart.
> 
> View attachment 16040199


Wonder if they had the benefit of an _Energy Polarizer_ to improve the performance of their cars as well...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...[/i]


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> I know, but you still technically see it.


I agree I don't like the look though.

Wouldn't it be clever if someone developed a date window that moved to remain clearly readable when a hand approached...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> When i started my watch collecting in 2006, i had a one watch per brand rule. My boss got me an Omega Constellation Double Eagle. So that closed door on a moonwatch. When my boss got me this Calibre de Cartier, i already has a Santos Galbee. So my boss violated mu one watch per brand rule for me. I had two Cartiers. So that means, i can have a second Omega. And i eventually got the moonwatch as my second Omega


Sound reasoning.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> After considerable analysis and comparisons, I believe those bo...I mean watches belong to IG poster lugsandjugs. She is also the one with matching leopard print bikini bottom and watch strap.


^ Gonna be tough to follow that...

But for you Led Zep fans out there. Can't believe I missed the original broadcast. Some great music played here....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I only have the one G-shock.











Same here and I'm only capable of accessing less than 10% of its features.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

delco714 said:


> Halpppp!
> 
> 31mm or 36mm for ladies? Karen can wear either, no problem with wrist size, but what is best? We are both kind of uncertain.
> 
> ...


Offhand I'd strongly recommend 36mm over 31mm unless you supply a magnifying glass to read the time on the 31mm. My wife and daughter both wore 31mm Rolexes at one time, but now my wife wears a 34mm OP and my daughter a 36mm DJ. The 31mm uses the same smaller movement as the 26-27mm lady Rolexes whereas the 34mm and 36mm Rolexes use the larger movements. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> My thought is 31 is way too small these days, even for ladies. Gotta be at least 34. 36mm is a good size and would look good on everyone of you.


#nevereverreadahead


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

After further discussions Karen doesn't think she's going to wear a watch at least this was my initial idea very often at all and it doesn't seem to make a lot of sense to buy her one if that's the case. You are now deciding on a black dial plain 36 datejust or oyster or even explorer. So we can give it to him saying we both wore it (albeit it won't be a daily by any means)

Or... If she feels it makes sense, a sub no date (or maybe a date) 2021 serial.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree. I don't find Paul Pluta funny at all.


I suspect Paul Pluta is trying hard, maybe too hard, to be different from everyone else. I also strongly suspect he is bipolar. Hard for me to watch one of his videos for longer than 1-2 minutes at a time which I rarely ever do.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Agree, he's obnoxious.


But I think his modus operandi is to be obnoxious. In that regard I would have to say he is successful.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> But I think his modus operandi is to be obnoxious. In that regard I would have to say he is successful.


Obnoxious humor like his style wore me out a long time ago, long before Youtube existed. Same here, I can't tolerate more than thirty seconds. I think I tried watching two or three of his vids and then gave up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> After further discussions Karen doesn't think she's going to wear a watch at least this was my initial idea very often at all and it doesn't seem to make a lot of sense to buy her one if that's the case. You are now deciding on a black dial plain 36 datejust or oyster or even explorer. So we can give it to him saying we both wore it (albeit it won't be a daily by any means)
> 
> Or... If she feels it makes sense, a sub no date (or maybe a date) 2021 serial.


My standard answer is that a date watch makes the most sense as a daily.

Dunno if you guys remember me saying, but a while ago, MrsBS was thinking of getting a watch to wear at the hospital so she can log events in her notebook easier. But since then, she's noticed that none of the other staff wear watches - it's another thing to get in the way - so she's asked me to stop shopping around. I'll need think of something else for her.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Obnoxious humor like his style wore me out a long time ago, long before Youtube existed. Same here, I can't tolerate more than thirty seconds. I think I tried watching two or three of his vids and then gave up.


IMO some of his information is spot on but difficult in the past for me to process his information. I haven't watched him in a very long time. Sort of like watching a train wreck or someone having a complete mental breakdown that is being recorded.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Obnoxious humor like his style wore me out a long time ago, long before Youtube existed. Same here, I can't tolerate more than thirty seconds. I think I tried watching two or three of his vids and then gave up.


Nice milestone grab


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Agree, he's obnoxious.


Well, he is an F-head after all.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I was. Maybe it isn't coming across that way


Yeah, okay Francis.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Fwiw, here's my new shorthand for, "Chill. dude. It's all good." courtesy of Charlie.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> My standard answer is that a date watch makes the most sense as a daily.
> 
> Dunno if you guys remember me saying, but a while ago, MrsBS was thinking of getting a watch to wear at the hospital so she can log events in her notebook easier. But since then, she's noticed that none of the other staff wear watches - it's another thing to get in the way - so she's asked me to stop shopping around. I'll need think of something else for her.


Would she like a nice pen to take her notes or would she be worried about losing it?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> But I think his modus operandi is to be obnoxious. In that regard I would have to say he is successful.


Yup, being a foul mouthed obnoxious character is his whole act and he is indeed very successful at it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Yup, being a foul mouthed obnoxious character is his whole act and he is indeed very successful at it.


Consistent more so than successful.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

delco714 said:


> After further discussions Karen doesn't think she's going to wear a watch at least this was my initial idea very often at all and it doesn't seem to make a lot of sense to buy her one if that's the case. You are now deciding on a black dial plain 36 datejust or oyster or even explorer. So we can give it to him saying we both wore it (albeit it won't be a daily by any means)
> 
> Or... If she feels it makes sense, a sub no date (or maybe a date) 2021 serial.


I always gravitate towards the sport watches from Rolex so I would say the Exp1 would be a good choice. Mrs Mav uses mine all the time.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I always gravitate towards the sport watches from Rolex so I would say the Exp1 would be a good choice. Mrs Mav uses mine all the time.


The battery died in Mrs BSF's watch so she's wearing my 36mm DJ for the time being and is constantly complaining about its weight. Oy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would she like a nice pen to take her notes or would she be worried about losing it?


I was thinking the same thing. I really like the way the Montblanc StarWalker rollerball pens are engineered, having recently added one to my pen collection. I particularly like both ballpoint and rollerball Montblanc refills. I have a few ST DuPont fountain pens but rarely if ever use them (too messy).


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The battery died in Mrs BSF's watch so she's wearing my 36mm DJ for the time being and is constantly complaining about its weight. Oy.


Ooooof


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would she like a nice pen to take her notes or would she be worried about losing it?


It'd surely get lost. I could snag a pack of "U.S. Government" pens and a standard-issue notebook so she could feel more official.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The battery died in Mrs BSF's watch so she's wearing my 36mm DJ for the time being and is constantly complaining about its weight. Oy.


MrsBS didn't like the weight of her mom's OP28, either.

My own mom doesn't daily wear the quartz Raymond Weil we bought for her, instead opting for a plastic Swatch Skin (honestly, kinda impressive in thinness-per-price) most of the time. She says she likes it because it's lightweight and she's not worried about wrecking it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> My standard answer is that a date watch makes the most sense as a daily.
> 
> Dunno if you guys remember me saying, but a while ago, MrsBS was thinking of getting a watch to wear at the hospital so she can log events in her notebook easier. But since then, she's noticed that none of the other staff wear watches - it's another thing to get in the way - so she's asked me to stop shopping around. I'll need think of something else for her.


You can get her a nurse watch, they come in all shapes and colors, and they are upside down for reading just by lifting with a finger


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> You can get her a nurse watch, they come in all shapes and colors, and they are upside down for reading just by lifting with a finger
> 
> View attachment 16040664
> 
> ...


I've offered (and a scrubs store nearby has some) but she still says "nah".


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Obnoxious humor like his style wore me out a long time ago, long before Youtube existed. Same here, I can't tolerate more than thirty seconds. I think I tried watching two or three of his vids and then gave up.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nice milestone grab


#neverreadahead&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> My standard answer is that a date watch makes the most sense as a daily.
> 
> Dunno if you guys remember me saying, but a while ago, MrsBS was thinking of getting a watch to wear at the hospital so she can log events in her notebook easier. But since then, she's noticed that none of the other staff wear watches - it's another thing to get in the way - so she's asked me to stop shopping around. I'll need think of something else for her.


How about a real hospital watch?





__





Home | St. Gallen Horology







www.sgallen.com





The "disinfectable" watch!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The battery died in Mrs BSF's watch so she's wearing my 36mm DJ for the time being and is constantly complaining about its weight. Oy.


Women hate mechanical watches, especially what they perceive as heavy mechanical watches.









Sinn 434 St S [Q] Technology


High-precision thermo-compensated quartz




www.watchbuys.com




^^^ I bought my wife a Sinn quartz for Christmas that she rotates with a 36mm Shinola Runwell and hardly ever wears her 34mm OP anymore.









Sinn 434 St GG B [Q] Technology on Bracelet


High-precision thermo-compensated quartz




www.watchbuys.com





The same Sinn watch also comes on bracelet. I like Sinn since RGM in Lancaster PA is an authorized service outlet for multiple German brands including Sinn.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black5 said:


> I agree I don't like the look though.
> 
> Wouldn't it be clever if someone developed a date window that moved to remain clearly readable when a hand approached...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


That would be very cool, indeed!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> My standard answer is that a date watch makes the most sense as a daily.
> 
> Dunno if you guys remember me saying, but a while ago, MrsBS was thinking of getting a watch to wear at the hospital so she can log events in her notebook easier. But since then, she's noticed that none of the other staff wear watches - it's another thing to get in the way - so she's asked me to stop shopping around. I'll need think of something else for her.


Yes I do remember that. My advice? Let the Mrs do the shopping herself. We guys look at things too differently from the ladies and try as we may there's no convincing them.

Not everyone is lucky like @Sappie66 to have a lady who shares the same passion for watches.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The battery died in Mrs BSF's watch so she's wearing my 36mm DJ for the time being and is constantly complaining about its weight. Oy.


My Mrs complains about the same thing when she wears the 214270. Too heavy she says.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> My Mrs complains about the same thing when she wears the 214270. Too heavy she says.


I can't help but wonder how your wife might like the 124270 (or the TT version) that is 36mm with 19mm lugs?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I can't help but wonder how your wife might like the 124270 (or the TT version) that is 36mm with 19mm lugs?


She would probably say it's the same as the 214270, no difference.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> She would probably say it's the same as the 214270, no difference.


Well as I said earlier most women hate heavy (their perception) mechanical watches and prefer quartz watches on strap.









Sinn 434 St S [Q] Technology


High-precision thermo-compensated quartz




www.watchbuys.com




Like this one









Sinn 434 St GG B [Q] Technology on Bracelet


High-precision thermo-compensated quartz




www.watchbuys.com




Or even this one (maybe)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Well as I said earlier most women hate heavy (their perception) mechanical watches and prefer quartz watches on strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She'd got a Cartier Tank Francaise she loves and has been eyeing a Frank Muller Crazy hours. Sports watches just isn't her thing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> She'd got a Cartier Tank Francaise she loves and has been eyeing a Frank Muller Crazy hours. Sports watches just isn't her thing.



























Unsure this dainty, thin 34mm Sinn would be classified as a sports watch. Here it is on my scrawny 6 1/2" wrist. Actually it's even smaller than the picture suggests.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Where are my PAM friends at?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's


5959HH said:


> Unsure this dainty, thin 34mm Sinn would be classified as a sports watch. Here it is on my scrawny 6 1/2" wrist. Actually it's even smaller than the picture suggests.


I refuse to believe that for someone who's been married as long as you have would fail to grasp the concept that when a woman complains about something, the issue is almost always something else. ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My wife always wore her tiny little Tag TT quartz diver. Refused to wear anything heavier.

My lady, however, is totally all in:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Where are my PAM friends at?











Not wearing my PAM572 today though


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> It's
> 
> I refuse to believe that for someone who's been married as long as you have would fail to grasp the concept that when a woman complains about something, the issue is almost always something else.


Nope not in my wife's case. When she complains about a watch, the problem is the watch and not something else.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Nope not in my wife's case. When she complains about a watch, the problem is the watch and not something else.


Same with my wife . . . my daughter, on the other hand, adheres to mui.richard's suggestion, women are mysterious


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Nope not in my wife's case. When she complains about a watch, the problem is the watch and not something else.


Same with MrsBS. No games with her.

I also think that our spending our first six years in a studio apartment forced us to resolve any issues. There was no "doghouse" - aka "the couch in the living room" - where I could sleep if we had a problem.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Grew up with his Japanese counterpart. 😁
> 
> View attachment 16040199


I remember that when we were playing and 4:30 rolled around, everyone went home for 1/2 hour to watch Speed Racer.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I did know a Dr. Richard Head once...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...





BigSeikoFan said:


> His parents didn't love him.


They wanted to make him "tough".


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I did know a Dr. Richard Head once...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


"My name is 'Richard'. That's long for 'Dick'."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> "My name is 'Richard'. That's long for 'Dick'."


Hey, I think I've proven myself worthy of that name! 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nice milestone grab


A 59 while discussing with 59. Nice one BS.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Fresh veggies.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More wandering.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More Jenna.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My wife told the family to wear something purple. Unfortunately, my purple watch has not yet arrived. So settled for this -


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, okay Francis.


Couldn't I have been something a bit more manly like Shirley???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Couldn't I have been something a bit more manly like Shirley???


Surely


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tried out a couple GPs today. The skeleton is climbing the chart real fast!



















And speaking of fast...

They have this on display at the mall.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Tried out a couple GPs today. The skeleton is climbing the chart real fast!
> 
> View attachment 16041886
> 
> ...


Would go well with a BLRO?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Would go well with a BLRO?


It takes a bold man to drive this car without messing his hair (see what I did here?😉)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Would go well with a BLRO?


Both are non-issues with me, not in this lifetime anyways. 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Tried out a couple GPs today. The skeleton is climbing the chart real fast!
> 
> View attachment 16041886
> 
> ...


I have the feeling that you are going to become the Man Of Girard-Perregaux soon 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have the feeling that you are going to become the Man Of Girard-Perregaux soon 😉


Some might even say I'm enlightened 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Speaking of Ferrari, I wonder how many of these are in @JustAbe 's collection.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Where are my PAM friends at?


Where have all the PAMs gone?
Long time passing...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Nope not in my wife's case. When she complains about a watch, the problem is the watch and not something else.


Keep telling yourself that ... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My wife told the family to wear something purple. Unfortunately, my purple watch has not yet arrived. So settled for this -
> View attachment 16041855


Why purple?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Having a nice day out aka @BigSeikoFan , this ain't New York though 😁



















Taking a coffee break with the Mrs. Not showing her face at her request. 😬


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Speaking of Ferrari, I wonder how many of these are in @JustAbe 's collection.
> 
> View attachment 16041946
> 
> ...


Nice F40.

I prefer its predecessor though...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> Nice F40.
> 
> I prefer its predecessor though...
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Why purple?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I asked my daughter why. The theme is BTS (BS knows who they are). And apparently, they like the color purple.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Surely


Don't call me Shirley.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Nice F40.
> 
> I prefer its predecessor though...
> 
> ...


In a non-OoO answer, how's about neither? So long as there's this:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> I asked my daughter why. The theme is BTS (BS knows who they are). And apparently, they like the color purple.


If it's good enough for Prince...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In a non-OoO answer, how's about neither? So long as there's this:
> 
> View attachment 16042108


A friend has a 599 California.

It's sublime...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In a non-OoO answer, how's about neither? So long as there's this:
> 
> View attachment 16042108


And then there's this.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

A little hot on the brakes.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Tried out a couple GPs today. The skeleton is climbing the chart real fast!
> 
> View attachment 16041886
> 
> ...


Ohhh I like that skeleton GP. I feel like skeleton dials are so hard to do, and most get it wrong. This is one of the few that got it right!

And sweet ride. 😍


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I asked my daughter why. The theme is BTS (BS knows who they are). And apparently, they like the color purple.


In case anyone is wondering about BTS and purple.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> In case anyone is wondering about BTS and purple.
> View attachment 16042564


That's more of a lavender color. 😁


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The vid that I share when friends wonder why BTS is such a hit:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> In case anyone is wondering about BTS and purple.
> View attachment 16042564






And there's always Deep Purple


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Surely


you cannot be serious
and dont call me surely


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> And there's always Deep Purple


24 Carat Purple was the first album I ever bought


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Deep Purple at their best!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watching the Tokyo Olympics


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Canadian women won soccer gold!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Canadian women won soccer gold!!!


Congrats. Canadian women are really awesome.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Canadian women won soccer gold!!!


Congrats bro! Canadian women shocked the US women's team a few days ago.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Congrats. Canadian women are really awesome.


Godfrey

Canadian bacon and Canadian whisky are also fine.

now, about Canadian men ....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Canadian bacon and Canadian whisky are also fine.
> 
> now, about Canadian men ....


We're just handsome 😌


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> We're just handsome


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


>


Last I checked Jimmy Fallon is an American, my point exactly 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey OoO! Heading to NY for a week to work out of our NY office (and I have a family thing this weekend).

Worldtimer made the cut to bring, along with my fun red Seiko and Apple Watch for Equinox. I’ll be in Midtown, and have too many recommendations to make in a week, but would love to hear some watch enthusiast sights to see in the City!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Living extreme


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hey OoO! Heading to NY for a week to work out of our NY office (and I have a family thing this weekend).
> 
> Worldtimer made the cut to bring, along with my fun red Seiko and Apple Watch for Equinox. I'll be in Midtown, and have too many recommendations to make in a week, but would love to hear some watch enthusiast sights to see in the City!


Ask BSF and Sporty. Happy trip.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Ask BSF and Sporty. Happy trip.


Just head to the Diamond District. They have everything there.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hey OoO! Heading to NY for a week to work out of our NY office (and I have a family thing this weekend).
> 
> Worldtimer made the cut to bring, along with my fun red Seiko and Apple Watch for Equinox. I'll be in Midtown, and have too many recommendations to make in a week, but would love to hear some watch enthusiast sights to see in the City!


Diamond District.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

A friend of mine is looking to purchase a PAM00524 Flyback chronograph. As most of you are aware I'm clueless regarding PAMs.

Anything she should watch out for? Watch is brand-new and asking price is just under $7,000.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Just head to the Diamond District. They have everything there.


They do but there's a very strong bazaar vibe there. If you can get past that, you will find pretty much anything there.

A much bigger fan of Wempe (Fifth Avenue) and all the other boutiques on Fifth Ave or 57th Street...

Don't bother going to the AP Boutique tho; they don't have any watches, not even for display!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got a new battery for my trusty Sawtooth.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> "My name is 'Richard'. That's long for 'Dick'."





mui.richard said:


> Hey, I think I've proven myself worthy of that name! 🤣


(I can't remember if we came up with that joke in college or what, but it's been years)

So my dad gave me a gift subscription to The New Yorker this week. I set up an account and installed their app on my iPad. I opened a random issue, read a couple articles, and went to do their crossword puzzle.

I shyt you not, this was one of the words.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Long, Dick Long.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Fave bldg in NYC.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Street art. Sorta creepy...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> A friend of mine is looking to purchase a PAM00524 Flyback chronograph. As most of you are aware I'm clueless regarding PAMs.
> 
> Anything she should watch out for? Watch is brand-new and asking price is just under $7,000.
> 
> View attachment 16044090


Nope, all is good, the price is also very good, the MSRP in Europe was 10,900 Euros. It was replaced by a cheaper PAM1109 (8900 Euros) that is not flyback and has an Eta 2892-2 based movement, P.9200 (that's why they dumped the display caseback). Panerai is going down the drain since they had a new CEO appointed in 2018.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> A friend of mine is looking to purchase a PAM00524 Flyback chronograph. As most of you are aware I'm clueless regarding PAMs.
> 
> Anything she should watch out for? Watch is brand-new and asking price is just under $7,000.
> 
> View attachment 16044090


I'm not sure about anything to look out for. I got my PAM through my Rolex AD (who actually worked at PAM prior to working at the AD). They have a great product and warranty. The fly back looks great!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Worldtimer made the cut to NY. Red Seiko is in my bag with the Apple Watch!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry I missed the Seiko party. Wearing this today










And , yes, I didn't bother setting the day or date.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> (I can't remember if we came up with that joke in college or what, but it's been years)
> 
> So my dad gave me a gift subscription to The New Yorker this week. I set up an account and installed their app on my iPad. I opened a random issue, read a couple articles, and went to do their crossword puzzle.
> 
> ...


Schlong?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> A friend of mine is looking to purchase a PAM00524 Flyback chronograph. As most of you are aware I'm clueless regarding PAMs.
> 
> Anything she should watch out for? Watch is brand-new and asking price is just under $7,000.
> 
> View attachment 16044090


"She" will be wearing it? Excellent! Men's watches on women are hot!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Realized that I have a Shortcut on my phone that turns "Live photos" into GIFs.

Chilling while MrsBS is earning her clinic observation hours.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Realized that I have a Shortcut on my phone that turns "Live photos" into GIFs.
> 
> Chilling while MrsBS is earning her clinic observation hours.
> 
> View attachment 16044636


So much to say about this photo.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nope, all is good, the price is also very good, the MSRP in Europe was 10,900 Euros. It was replaced by a cheaper PAM1109 (8900 Euros) that is not flyback and has an Eta 2892-2 based movement, P.9200 (that's why they dumped the display caseback). Panerai is going down the drain since they had a new CEO appointed in 2018.





SaMaster14 said:


> I'm not sure about anything to look out for. I got my PAM through my Rolex AD (who actually worked at PAM prior to working at the AD). They have a great product and warranty. The fly back looks great!


She, like me, also seems to have reservation about the size.

It's a really handsome watch. Too bad it's such a big chunk of metal otherwise it would have been cool to add a Flyback chronograph for myself.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> "She" will be wearing it? Excellent! Men's watches on women are hot!


I'll be sure to tell her that, see if that would change her mind. ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> She, like me, also seems to have reservation about the size.
> 
> It's a really handsome watch. Too bad it's such a big chunk of metal otherwise it would have been cool to add a Flyback chronograph for myself.


It's an interesting chronograph with a unique feature, the blue hand is the chronograph seconds hands, and the silver central hand underneath is the chronograph minutes hand, so, you get a very minimalistic looking chronograph.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's an interesting chronograph with a unique feature, the blue hand is the chronograph seconds hands, and the silver central hand underneath is the chronograph minutes hand, so, you get a very minimalistic looking chronograph.


Absolutely. Unfortunately for me this falls right into the "admire but can't wear" category.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

I keep thinking of this Grand Seiko SBGK007 as a next watch. Thinking of breaking up my black-dial collection with something lighter and that I can wear on a strap. Granted, I am just in the thinking about phase, but I can't get this one out of my head.


















Grand Seiko Thin Dress Series ref. SBGK007 | GS9 Club | Grand Seiko


Exploring the design language of Grand Seiko's dressier timepieces in the "Thin Dress Series," with a special focus on SBGK007.




grandseikogs9club.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

harry_flashman said:


> I keep thinking of this Grand Seiko SBGK007 as a next watch. Thinking of breaking up my black-dial collection with something lighter and that I can wear on a strap. Granted, I am just in the thinking about phase, but I can't get this one out of my head.
> 
> View attachment 16044867
> 
> ...


I do have a problem with power reserve indicators that interfere with the symmetry of the watch which seem to be a Seiko specialty ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

harry_flashman said:


> I keep thinking of this Grand Seiko SBGK007 as a next watch. Thinking of breaking up my black-dial collection with something lighter and that I can wear on a strap. Granted, I am just in the thinking about phase, but I can't get this one out of my head.
> 
> View attachment 16044867
> 
> ...


While it's a nice piece, every time I see that dial it reminds me of this...hope I'm not ruining it for you ?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> While it's a nice piece, every time I see that dial it reminds me of this...hope I'm not ruining it for you ?
> 
> View attachment 16044914
> 
> ...


Lol, no worries. You didn't ruin it for me, as I have never seen that crazy emoji before.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

harry_flashman said:


> Lol, no worries. You didn't ruin it for me, as I have never seen that crazy emoji before.


It's also Japanese, one of the many Yokai ("monster" in Japanese) in their folklore.









Kasa-obake - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> "She" will be wearing it? Excellent! Men's watches on women are hot!


You would know.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> I keep thinking of this Grand Seiko SBGK007 as a next watch. Thinking of breaking up my black-dial collection with something lighter and that I can wear on a strap. Granted, I am just in the thinking about phase, but I can't get this one out of my head.
> 
> View attachment 16044867
> 
> ...


Very similar design language from Omega:


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I do have a problem with power reserve indicators that interfere with the symmetry of the watch which seem to be a Seiko specialty 😉


I think they've started to listen . . .


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Absolutely. Unfortunately for me this falls right into the "admire but can't wear" category.


You should try it on, it's a 44mm, you already wear a 42mm ExpII, and a Panerai is supposed to wear big. Now, lug to lug, the PAM is 53.5mm, and your ExpII is 50mm, but, if you measure from the protruding end links, you'll get the same 53.5mm . Maybe you should try it on 😉


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Very similar design language from Omega:
> 
> View attachment 16045061


Nice but for that date module, and I know I'm probably in the minority liking no date watches . . .


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

drhr said:


> I think they've started to listen . . .
> 
> View attachment 16045132
> View attachment 16045133


Finally, that's the ideal place for a power reserve indicator, it does fly under the radar 😄


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Absolutely. Unfortunately for me this falls right into the "admire but can't wear" category.


How true. Also "admire but can't/won't buy" category too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

drhr said:


> I think they've started to listen . . .
> 
> View attachment 16045132
> View attachment 16045133


I too like a power reserve indicator seen on the movement through the display caseback.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Finally, that's the ideal place for a power reserve indicator, it does fly under the radar


#neverreadahead


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I too like a power reserve indicator seen on the movement through the display caseback.


Agreed. I actually don't mind PR on frontside if it's done right to my eyes but on this one not sure if I would've bought it if they did it like on other SD models . . .


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

drhr said:


> Agreed. I actually don't mind PR on frontside if it's done right to my eyes but on this one not sure if I would've bought it if they did it like on other SD models . . .


Same here, as long as it's harmonious with the other elements on the dial, I don't mind it, but when it looks like an add-on, this is where I draw the line.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

The GS isn't too bad once one figures out how to read "high" versus "low," and which way the needle tracks.










(Concorde)


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Finally, that's the ideal place for a power reserve indicator, it does fly under the radar ?


I do like the power reserve indicator on the back of that one @drhr &#8230; and the dial is very nice.

My favorite watch is a GMT Master, so I'm not afraid of a busy dial&#8230;

With the SBGK005/7/9, I like the case design and domed crystal, and I sort of like the quirkiness of the small second and power reserve indicators.

Plus, if I were to get one, I would become insufferable in touting how the unique design symmetry is "wabi-sabi" - only to be fully understood by the truly virtuous.

The other GS I've always liked is the SBGM221 (the ivory dialed GMT) - but they are just so thick!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> The GS isn't too bad once one figures out how to read "high" versus "low," and which way the needle tracks.
> 
> View attachment 16045236
> 
> ...


What is this switch for?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> What is this switch for?
> 
> View attachment 16045272


That_ exact switch _immediately informs the Flight Attendant that was previously involving the captain in extraneous conversations that there has definitely been a change of plans. That exact switch.

That's the one.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> What is this switch for?
> 
> View attachment 16045272


Call flight attendant switch, I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

drhr said:


> I think they've started to listen . . .
> 
> View attachment 16045132
> View attachment 16045133


That's really nice. A smooth, domed dial on a dress watch is a plus for me, personally (not the "pie pan").


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> What is this switch for?
> 
> View attachment 16045272


It turns on the bottle service&#8230;


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> That's really nice. A smooth, domed dial on a dress watch is a plus for me, personally (not the "pie pan").


Thanks, I love it and agree with you 100 ! . . .


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

drhr said:


> I think they've started to listen . . .
> 
> View attachment 16045132
> View attachment 16045133


Hey, did you end up getting a Spring Drive?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The GS isn't too bad once one figures out how to read "high" versus "low," and which way the needle tracks.
> 
> View attachment 16045236
> 
> ...


Where's the "Power reserve" indicator in there?

That must be the "Grand Complications" version of an Aircraft&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> What is this switch for?
> 
> View attachment 16045272


Is that the WUS ejector?

If any of the passengers drone on about their watches too much they can be removed for safety reasons&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

mleok said:


> Hey, did you end up getting a Spring Drive?


Yes. I know you know that I did not care for the SD models up to now for a bunch of reasons like date modules, automatic engines quartz oscillators and thicker cases. But when this one came out I succumbed since it eliminated the majority of that stuff, save the fact that it's still SD of course. SBGY007 Omiwatari, so far it has been a great decision on my part . . .


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

drhr said:


> Yes. I know you know that I did not care for the SD models up to now for a bunch of reasons like date modules, automatic engines quartz oscillators and thicker cases. But when this one came out I succumbed since it eliminated the majority of that stuff, save the fact that it's still SD of course. SBGY007 Omiwatari, so far it has been a great decision on my part . . .


It looks great! I definitely agree that a manual wind, no date, no visible power reserve indicator is a winner.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Where's the "Power reserve" indicator in there?
> 
> That must be the "Grand Complications" version of an Aircraft&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Thread digression:

The Concorde was an exquisitely designed aerodynamic package but evolved when almost everything was still mechanically controlled, thus the enormous Flight Engineer's panel situated behind the pilot stations and nearest the camera -and a good photo to use. About half of that panel was devoted to electric generator control, hydraulics, cabin pressure, etc., with the rest of it all controlling fuel pressure and fuel plumbing. On takeoff, 50% of the aircraft gross weight was fuel. As the fuel was consumed the remaining load had to be constantly redistributed throughout the internal tanks (fore to aft) in order to keep the aircraft balanced. The Flight Engineer's only reason to live and breath was to _keep the fuel balanced(!)._

The switch that PF inquired about is actually one of the scattered background lights on/off toggles. I believe the "sporty valve" that you referred to (droning) is controlled by a very large red lever somewhere in the cabin. 

And now, back to PR's.

I actually like the Grand Seiko pictured above even with the PR mounted on the dial ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> You should try it on, it's a 44mm, you already wear a 42mm ExpII, and a Panerai is supposed to wear big. Now, lug to lug, the PAM is 53.5mm, and your ExpII is 50mm, but, if you measure from the protruding end links, you'll get the same 53.5mm . Maybe you should try it on 😉


And risk having another one of my "is this too big for wrist" photos circulating the internet? Nah 😅


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thread digression:
> 
> The Concorde was an exquisitely designed aerodynamic package but evolved when almost everything was still mechanically controlled, thus the enormous Flight Engineer's panel situated behind the pilot stations and nearest the camera -and a good photo to use. About half of that panel was devoted to electric generator control, hydraulics, cabin pressure, etc., with the rest of it all controlling fuel pressure and fuel plumbing. On takeoff, 50% of the aircraft gross weight was fuel. As the fuel was consumed the remaining load had to be constantly redistributed throughout the internal tanks (fore to aft) in order to keep the aircraft balanced. The Flight Engineer's only reason to live and breath was to _keep the fuel balanced(!)._
> 
> ...


Which one makes it rain? After all, we're talking about the Concorde here. Every passenger had a Rolex at the very least somewhere in their collection. That's a lot of red levers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> It looks great! I definitely agree that a manual wind, no date, no visible power reserve indicator is a winner.


Professor, nice to see you posting over here again. @drhr too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> And risk having another one of my "is this too big for wrist" photos circulating the internet? Nah











So do you think this PO1 would be too big for my sparrow wrist?


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

5959HH said:


> My latest acquisition yesterday from Timeless is a Seiko SLA049, the Naomi Uemura 80th Anniversary Limited Edition. Unlike the SLA051, mine is limited to 1200 pieces, although the slate blue dial and navy blue bezel is somewhat a departure from my generally preferred black dial/bezel.
> 
> It comes with an unusually nice SS bracelet (for Seiko), which I've not yet sized, and a blue silicone strap. However I currently have it on my tried and trusty 20/18 Uncle Seiko GL831.


I have the same and the bracelet, once sized, is terrific.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Whyd Seiko shift date to 430?


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Whyd Seiko shift date to 430?


New ISO standard requires lume at all hour markers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Whyd Seiko shift date to 430?











Introducing: The Seiko SLA049, The Naomi Uemura 80th Anniversary Limited Edition And The SLA051, The 1970s Diver's Modern Re-Interpretation (Live Pics & Pricing)


"Out there on the rocks, I feel exceedingly happy." –Naomi Uemura




www.hodinkee.com





Interesting Hodinkee article. Possibly because of updated ISO standards requiring luminous markers in all 12 positions according to Hodinkee.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Asiafish1967 said:


> New ISO standard requires lume at all hour markers.


#nevereverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Asiafish1967 said:


> I have the same and the bracelet, once sized, is terrific.
> View attachment 16045586
> 
> 
> View attachment 16045589


Nice thing about the SLA049 is that it's a limited edition, as opposed to the SLA051. I also have a SLA033 that listed for over $1000 more although I bought my SLA033 preowned in pristine condition for only slightly more than I paid for my SLA049. Both have 8L35 movements and both are very accurate with essentially no positional variance.


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

5959HH said:


> Nice thing about the SLA049 is that it's a limited edition, as opposed to the SLA051. I also have a SLA033 that listed for over $1000 more although I bought my SLA033 preowned in pristine condition for only slightly more than I paid for my SLA049. Both have 8L35 movements and both are very accurate with essentially no positional variance.


I thought about getting the SLA033 instead, but I want it as a tool watch and really wanted the bracelet and 20mm lug (to fit my many NATO and Perlon straps).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Asiafish1967 said:


> I thought about getting the SLA033 instead, but I want it as a tool watch and really wanted the bracelet and 20mm lug (to fit my many NATO and Perlon straps).











This PADI Turtle is my tool watch. Keeps pretty good time too.

























However this Sinn 856I is probably the closest to a GADA watch that I own.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

harry_flashman said:


> I do like the power reserve indicator on the back of that one @drhr &#8230; and the dial is very nice.
> 
> My favorite watch is a GMT Master, so I'm not afraid of a busy dial&#8230;
> 
> ...


Not cream dial, but very nice. Thickness not too bad either.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Canadian bacon and Canadian whisky are also fine.
> 
> now, about Canadian men ....


Wait, whaaaat?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Marendra said:


> Wait, whaaaat?


Pongster may be off course&#8230;


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> This PADI Turtle is my tool watch. Keeps pretty good time too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that notch for at the case side around 7:30 position on the Sinn? Never seen that before.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> So do you think this PO1 would be too big for my sparrow wrist?


This is a perfect demonstration how little "case size" actually tells you before actually trying out a watch.

This is also sized at 42mm, HUGE difference compared to the P01.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> What's that notch for at the case side around 7:30 position on the Sinn? Never seen that before.


Dehumidifying capsule I believe


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> What's that notch for at the case side around 7:30 position on the Sinn? Never seen that before.


Copper sulfate capsule designed to keep moisture out of the movement.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Dehumidifying capsule I believe


#neverreadahead


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Copper sulfate capsule designed to keep moisture out of the movement.


Interesting. I assume the capsule needs to be replaced during service?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's sushi tonight 😋


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

drhr said:


> I think they've started to listen . . .
> 
> View attachment 16045132
> View attachment 16045133


I really cant take the power reserve feature on the front dial - just ruins for me
But this GS with reserve on the back is cool and useful
This GS is exquisite to me and the back looks like a starry constellation - amazing


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Interesting. I assume the capsule needs to be replaced during service?


The copper sulfate capsule does need to be replaced during service. Fortunately RGM has service contact with Sinn so no need to ship to Germany for service. Otherwise I wouldn't buy Sinn.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> I really cant take the power reserve feature on the front dial - just ruins for me
> But this GS with reserve on the back is cool and useful
> This GS is exquisite to me and the back looks like a starry constellation - amazing




















Case in point is this PAM795 with a solid caseback preventing PR seen through exhibition caseback. Hence PR on the dial that's not too bad but&#8230;


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

5959HH said:


> However this Sinn 856I is probably the closest to a GADA watch that I own.


I really like the 856 with the satin brushed tegimented steel and indices. I had a 556i for a long long time, and probably wore it more regularly than my 16710 for about 10 years&#8230; until I started visiting WUS and buying more watches.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Case in point is this PAM795 with a solid caseback preventing PR seen through exhibition caseback. Hence PR on the dial that's not too bad but&#8230;


I actually quite like the PR on the dial on certain watches, this one included!

I feel like it's not invasive to legibility and is a cool and useful function!

Of course, some watches overdo it and when it interferes with the aesthetic and functionality of the watch, it's a no-go


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Power reserve indicator? I like this one. Big surprise, I'm a Tudor fanboy 😉










I think the yellow on the PR indicator works very well with the yellow second hand, ties everything together.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Simon said:


> I really cant take the power reserve feature on the front dial - just ruins for me
> But this GS with reserve on the back is cool and useful
> This GS is exquisite to me and the back looks like a starry constellation - amazing


Thanks Simon!

There's no right or wrong or only way of course, unless/until it's just one person left, but then It wouldn't matter  . . .

Not caring for PR on the front of SD while liking/owning these would lead some/many/all to call me a hypocritel. Dunno what it is, aesthetically I can accept some dials in total but not others , a crazy addiction for me . .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

drhr said:


> Thanks Simon!
> 
> There's no right or wrong or only way of course, unless/until it's just one person left, but then It wouldn't matter  . . .
> 
> ...


 The Regulator is very sharp!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The Regulator is very sharp!


Thanks! I like the style but they're not very popular, at least I don't see much of them here on WUS . . .


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

drhr said:


> Thanks Simon!
> 
> There's no right or wrong or only way of course, unless/until it's just one person left, but then It wouldn't matter  . . .
> 
> ...


It's all about symmetry and balance. It's like with human beauty, the symmetry ratio in a face determines the level of beauty as noted by experiments done with babies (not having any external social influence) presented with pictures of beautiful actors/actresses vs ugly ones, they always looked at the beautiful ones which happened to have very symmetrical features.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's all about symmetry and balance. It's like with human beauty, the symmetry ratio in a face determines the level of beauty as noted by experiments done with babies (not having any external social influence) presented with pictures of beautiful actors/actresses vs ugly ones, they always looked at the beautiful ones which happened to have very symmetrical features.


I hear you (and agree), but I wonder if the definition of beauty is culture dependent at least to some extent, never researched or explored but it's an interesting concept to me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

drhr said:


> I hear you (and agree), but I wonder if the definition of beauty is culture dependent at least to some extent, never researched or explored but it's an interesting concept to me.


Of course, there is a cultural influence to some extent, and that can be seen particularly in tribes using different body enhancement techniques that only them can appreciate, that's why the babies experiment was important in determining if we had a innate sense of beauty, and what was the difference between the faces that grabbed the attention of the babies.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course, there is a cultural influence to some extent, and that can be seen particularly in tribes using different body enhancement techniques that only them can appreciate, that's why the babies experiment was important in determining if we had a innate sense of beauty, and what was the difference between the faces that grabbed the attention of the babies.


Golden ratio?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

harry_flashman said:


> I really like the 856 with the satin brushed tegimented steel and indices. I had a 556i for a long long time, and probably wore it more regularly than my 16710 for about 10 years&#8230; until I started visiting WUS and buying more watches.


WUS is definitely an enabling, bad influence on most of us. My 856I has a case that is hand satinized and made from Tegimented hardened steel. I think the other 856 models have a dull, matte finish. The 556 series are also very decent all purpose watches but without a number of features seen in the 856 series.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Golden ratio?


Exactly


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Power reserve indicator? I like this one. Big surprise, I'm a Tudor fanboy
> 
> View attachment 16046367
> 
> ...


I too like the North Flag and almost bought one at Timeless awhile back. Exceptionally nice GADA watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

drhr said:


> Thanks Simon!
> 
> There's no right or wrong or only way of course, unless/until it's just one person left, but then It wouldn't matter  . . .
> 
> ...


Ok, now you're just showing off 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I too like the North Flag and almost bought one at Timeless awhile back. Exceptionally nice GADA watch.


Yeah, should have picked one up when they were still on the lineup.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

drhr said:


> Thanks Simon!
> 
> There's no right or wrong or only way of course, unless/until it's just one person left, but then It wouldn't matter  . . .
> 
> ...


Correct. Aesthetic appearance is very much individual. I've always been a big fan of the Lange UP/DOWN.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

drhr said:


> Thanks! I like the style but they're not very popular, at least I don't see much of them here on WUS . . .


Difficult for my tiny brain to assess the time on a regulator with only one hand.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Difficult for my tiny brain to assess the time on a regulator with only one hand.


Technically there are two hands, three if you count the power reserve. 😉


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

drhr said:


> I hear you (and agree), but I wonder if the definition of beauty is culture dependent at least to some extent, never researched or explored but it's an interesting concept to me.


From my training way back when as a surgical resident, I was taught there is a certain degree of cultural variation as to desirable facial features but more narrow than one might think. I think most are able to discern beauty when seen as well as undesirable facial features regardless of cultural/racial variations.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course, there is a cultural influence to some extent, and that can be seen particularly in tribes using different body enhancement techniques that only them can appreciate, that's why the babies experiment was important in determining if we had a innate sense of beauty, and what was the difference between the faces that grabbed the attention of the babies.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> From my training way back when as a surgical resident, I was taught there is a certain degree of cultural variation as to desirable facial features but more narrow than one might think. I think most are able to discern beauty when seen as well as undesirable facial features regardless of cultural/racial variations.


Besides, I think the internet probably helped to narrow whatever cultural gaps there was in the sense of beauty. Especially true for those of us who's received a Western education.

Look at the success of BTS.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course, there is a cultural influence to some extent, and that can be seen particularly in tribes using different body enhancement techniques that only them can appreciate, that's why the babies experiment was important in determining if we had a innate sense of beauty, and what was the difference between the faces that grabbed the attention of the babies.


Curious. In my experience though, babies respond to our body language and the tone of our voice much more than our facial features.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Ok, now you're just showing off


Basically we're all showing off to some degree or other.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Technically there are two hands, three if you count the power reserve.


Yes but the hands are in different places to the degree my rapidly diminishing mind is able to process.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Ok, now you're just showing off 😅


Oops, mianhaeyo as my wife says


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Difficult for my tiny brain to assess the time on a regulator with only one hand.


Indeed. I think that's the predominant reason for the scarcity of Regulators here and in general . . .


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Curious. In my experience though, babies respond to our body language and the tone of our voice much more than our facial features.


The experiment I was talking about have been done long time ago, they would put a baby in his chair in a dark room with two projected images far apart, one of a beautiful face, and one of an ugly face, and, regardless of the gender, the baby would turn and start looking at the beautiful face while totally ignoring the other.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> The experiment I was talking about have been done long time ago, they would put a baby in his chair in a dark room with two projected images far apart, one of a beautiful face, and one of an ugly face, and, regardless of the gender, the baby would turn and start looking at the beautiful face while totally ignoring the other.


Okay. Didn't realize that. 
Could that be the result of the infant's survival instinct though? Maybe to them "beauty" means friendly?
That said, as we grow older we learn and begin to realize that beauty could simply mean "fatal attraction".

But that's another story...😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

drhr said:


> Oops, mianhaeyo as my wife says


And to that I usually reply with "don't sweat it, no harm no foul" 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

_Really_ stressing the 150M water resistance in this rainy NY weather


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

drhr said:


> Thanks Simon!
> 
> There's no right or wrong or only way of course, unless/until it's just one person left, but then It wouldn't matter  . . .
> 
> ...


WOW - top drawer


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Basically we're all showing off to some degree or other.


Moi?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Moi?
> 
> View attachment 16046920


Gf.

And the PR dial is not terribly distracting to my eyes...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> And the PR dial is not terribly distracting to my eyes...


One heck'va blue hue dude


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I was logging into my eBay account the other day and the verification they sent me was "HDNK6E." I kid you not.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Since we're showing off&#8230;


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Moi?
> 
> View attachment 16046920


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not wearing a watch now. So nothing to show off. Except some skin.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

While browsing the various threads, i spied somebody enthusiastically speedposting to 100.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Not wearing a watch now. So nothing to show off. Except some skin.
> View attachment 16047460


And a rebel hair 😄


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> _Really_ stressing the 150M water resistance in this rainy NY weather


Nice shirt


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Since we're showing off&#8230;


Those poor bracelets resting against the wire table though 

Beautiful pair however!

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> While browsing the various threads, i spied somebody enthusiastically speedposting to 100.


Godfrey 
And he got his 100 posts.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Have something to show off.









my partial foot


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Have something to show off.
> View attachment 16047822
> 
> 
> my partial foot


Gorgeous.

Love that...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> Love that...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


My foot? Thanks bro.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Last night's dinner.










Duck and foie gras ravioli.










Choc cake and pannacotta dessert


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A proper bar


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Proper set of stairs


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I think @yngrshr has one&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


I did. I moved it along. Hell of a watch, though. Loved it. I just do not wear dress watches at all at this point with the WFH and all.

But yeah. The J*D is just so damn good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> While browsing the various threads, i spied somebody enthusiastically speedposting to 100.


Since the mods can't see everything, not a bad idea to alert a moderator to effect so that the culprit's post count can be adjusted.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> My foot? Thanks bro.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Last night's dinner.
> 
> View attachment 16048266
> 
> ...


Proper dinner?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Since the mods can't see everything, not a bad idea to alert a moderator to effect so that the culprit's post count can be adjusted.


Let's see if he posts anything for sale.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

103 posts in 17 days? Is that suspicious?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Let's see if he posts anything for sale.


If he sells that Sinn EZM1 it will be worth it...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

harry_flashman said:


> If he sells that Sinn EZM1 it will be worth it...


If youre the prospective buyer, bro, then better not report him.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Not wearing a watch now. So nothing to show off. Except some skin.
> View attachment 16047460


Nice gams ❤


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> 103 posts in 17 days? Is that suspicious?


It's the poor quality of the posts - and the fact that most of 'em have been made in the past 24 hours - that's suspicious.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> It's the poor quality of the posts - and the fact that most of 'em have been made in the past 24 hours - that's suspicious.


i guess he wont be able to sell anyway because of the 90 day rule.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> It's the poor quality of the posts - and the fact that most of 'em have been made in the past 24 hours - that's suspicious.


"Love it. LOL"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> "Love it. LOL"


I mean, geez, he's not even using the Shift key.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I mean, geez, he's not even using the Shift key.
> View attachment 16048526
> 
> 
> ...


He's just enthusiastic i suppose


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I mean, geez, he's not even using the Shift key.
> View attachment 16048526
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty in depth. Move over Hodinkee


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> He's just enthusiastic i suppose


One could also say extreme....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> One could also say extreme....


You think he's the trona guy?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> You think he's the trona guy?


Hahaha, nah. Trona guy would've sought out something to get enraged and indignant about by now, or started a thread about how he kicked the last black rhino to death with his barefoot and a G-Shock.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hahaha, nah. Trona guy would've sought out something to get enraged and indignant about by now, or started a thread about how he kicked the last black rhino to death with his barefoot and a G-Shock.


See my post two days ago, i think. 71,085. I was doing something extreme.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> See my post two days ago, i think. 71,085. I was doing something extreme.


There is nothing more extreme than reaching for a box of baking soda...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> 103 posts in 17 days? Is that suspicious?


where is this happening Pong?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> where is this happening Pong?


I think he posted mostly in the Public Forum on several threads. He seems to have stopped at 103 posts. Not quite as obvious at speed posting as some but obvious enough.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Flipped my black Breitling Superocean 42. Sticking with the Superocean, however, but moving on to the 44 Outerknown model. Really dug the green and got a nice deal on the forums, here.

Just love the matte green on this bad boy:


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Need to pick up an Erika's for that SO. Thinking the classic olive color with yellow stripe to match.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Flipped my black Breitling Superocean 42. Sticking with the Superocean, however, but moving on to the 44 Outerknown model. Really dug the green and got a nice deal on the forums, here.
> 
> Just love the matte green on this bad boy:


What did you like and not like about the 42 Superocean? I feel like it's often forgotten among the ranks (maybe that's just me).


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What did you like and not like about the 42 Superocean? I feel like it's often forgotten among the ranks (maybe that's just me).


Nothing I didn't like at all. It's an amazing watch and I got a great deal on it. I just like the green more. This was pretty much an even swap (bought this one very lightly used) so no real difference to my pocket!

IMO, the 42 is an amazing watch. The proportions are great. The bezel is phenomenal (frankly, I think it's better than the Sub and seems a bit more bulletproof in that regard). The only thing I disliked was the tang clasp on the rubber. Get the version with the slide clasp if you get rubber. Far superior. But that's sort of my fault since I know I hate tang clasps and I should've been smarter, there.

Not sure you can go wrong by buying a 42 or 44 since the discounts are great (even with full warranty).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Flipped my black Breitling Superocean 42. Sticking with the Superocean, however, but moving on to the 44 Outerknown model. Really dug the green and got a nice deal on the forums, here.
> 
> Just love the matte green on this bad boy:


That's perhaps the only Breitling I dig, very nicely done 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Need to pick up an Erika's for that SO. Thinking the classic olive color with yellow stripe to match.


I wouldn't if I were you. I think the OuterKnown NATO is part of the charm, completes the whole design.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> That's perhaps the only Breitling I dig, very nicely done 👍🏻


I also love the new ice blue Chronomat. Yum.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Someone say Chronomat?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Relatively quiet weekend in photos...

Cali










Dinner watch










Shabu shabu for dinner










And tried to add a cyclops to my Seamaster during pool time. Might be blasphemous!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Relatively quiet weekend in photos...
> 
> Cali
> 
> ...


Love shabu shabu! 😋


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@BarracksSi, does Norman need a new buddy?










Preston's available for adoption for NYC and CT residents but I won't say anything if you won't...


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone say Chronomat?


That thing is sexy.

How is the comfort with the bracelet? It looks like it'd be very, very comfortable.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @BarracksSi, does Norman need a new buddy?
> 
> View attachment 16049108
> 
> ...


Amazing, he memorized the presence of the stop pin and the working to do it blindly.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> where is this happening Pong?


BS quoted him above, father


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Flipped my black Breitling Superocean 42. Sticking with the Superocean, however, but moving on to the 44 Outerknown model. Really dug the green and got a nice deal on the forums, here.
> 
> Just love the matte green on this bad boy:


Oh snap. Should be here tomorrow! Will get some pics up if it does show up tomorrow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> Flipped my black Breitling Superocean 42. Sticking with the Superocean, however, but moving on to the 44 Outerknown model. Really dug the green and got a nice deal on the forums, here.
> 
> Just love the matte green on this bad boy:


That's super


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I think that the crazy thing is that a SuperOcean isn't really all THAT much more money than a freaking Oris. In fact, the Oris with the in-house movement is definitely more expensive. I think the Calibre 400 on the gray market is about $300 more than what I paid for this bad boy.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> BS quoted him above, father


thanks - I missed it initially but found it


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

How's this for having more money than sense...🤦🏻


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Love shabu shabu! 😋


Favorite shabu-shabu place that'd been open for more than a decade closorona'd. Need to find another good one


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey guys, just a heads up. If by chance any of you lost an Omega in a scum choked, sweaty biker bar urinal 50 years ago or so, I might've found it for you.









Fake or not.


Hey guys i found this Watch on my local site and I want to know is that Watch fake or not?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> 103 posts in 17 days? Is that suspicious?


Nope.

I've done that in a day before.

Admittedly the content of said posts was&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I've done that in a day before.
> 
> ...


Hundred posts in a day?

sure, it wasnt the omega Mr Jones is referring to above?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Hundred posts in a day?
> 
> sure, it wasnt the omega Mr Jones is referring to above?


I wasn't trying to sell anything, I was giving it away&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I wasn't trying to sell anything, I was giving it away&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...











TWSS


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Went to a proper Irish pub last night.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's the backstory on the pub...

More than $1 million of Irish scones sold after inspiring Humans of New York Story


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What to wear when eating amazing soda scones...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What to wear when eating amazing soda scones...
> 
> View attachment 16050510


That's an amazing blue!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

"Great state of NY, check out my new retirement watch!"


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> "Great state of NY, check out my new retirement watch!"


Looks like a chronograph? I think I see subdials on there.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Looks like a chronograph? I think I see subdials on there.


I think it's this Frederique Constant.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I think it's this Frederique Constant.
> View attachment 16050761


Well, he has a lot more time on his hands now


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thoughts on this?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Thoughts on this?


What's not to like? Size? Thickness?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> That's an amazing blue!


Yup, the thing is awesome outdoors. May be tough to rotate something else in...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Some idiot said this watch was too big for me. What do you guys think?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's not to like? Size? Thickness?


I have never handled one in person. Size and colors are great. Build quality seems good (based on other threads). Wasn't sure if anyone here had experience.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Something from the "You can't make this stuff up" Department:

Mrs. BSF asked me to return something to the supermarket and when I got to the Customer Service counter, some old guy was going on and on about an issue he was having... (Paraphrasing here.)

"I'm on a low-salt diet. My doctor says my blood pressure is too high and I have to cut back on my salt. Your canned corn and frozen corn has too much salt. I have to go to Whole Foods to get salt-free corn. Why can't you guys make salt-free corn? I can't have so much salt in my diet. But I have to go out of my way to Whole Foods to get salt-free corn, which is really inconvenient. You should tell them to make salt-free corn. I'm sure other people want low salt too."

The woman behind the counter said, "I'll be sure to pass your feedback on."

Whereupon he starts the whole thing about him, salt and Whole Foods again; I let him go through most of it and then interrupted him (couldn't resist) and said. "I have a problem too. This thing has too much salt and I have to return it."










The woman behind the counter burst out laughing!! The old guy didn't get it...

Could not have planned it any better!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Some idiot said this watch was too big for me. What do you guys think?


I think it's the perfect fit! Wouldn't listen to what idiots say, they are idiots for a reason after all. 😉


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's not to like? Size? Thickness?


Also, TWSS


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Some idiot said this watch was too big for me. What do you guys think?


Yep.










Give it to your lady. Everything looks better on her&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Give it to your lady. Everything looks better on her&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Some idiot said this watch was too big for me. What do you guys think?


I guess Simon is the only one left inOoO with man sized wrists?

Carry on Girls


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> I guess Simon is the only one left inOoO with man sized wrists?
> 
> Carry on Girls


We can't all be like you, King Ragnar!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> I guess Simon is the only one left inOoO with man sized wrists?
> 
> Carry on Girls


And BTW, where you been, bro?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Some idiot said this watch was too big for me. What do you guys think?


I think it fits fine!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Some idiot said this watch was too big for me. What do you guys think?


I'm going to say camera angle on that pic. Of the multiple pics you've posted, it has never looked too large to me



Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I have never handled one in person. Size and colors are great. Build quality seems good (based on other threads). Wasn't sure if anyone here had experience.


@TheBearded recently acquired a fine looking new Tourby, maybe he can offer thoughts. They look like outstanding value from a respected independent to me. I keep looking at the 40mm Lawless diver


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BUSY day in NY &#8230; work, late lunch at 3 (a New York slice, of course), basketball with the firm (everyone from partners to support staff invited, of course) - I drained 2 threes in my NY office debut, drinks with the other associates, thunderstorm, back to the hotel to work on stuff from the LA office &#8230; finally, a cold beer!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jorgenl said:


> I guess Simon is the only one left inOoO with man sized wrists?
> 
> Carry on Girls


Maybe it's just not OoO but the entire WUS


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Some idiot said this watch was too big for me. What do you guys think?


You mean like some people insist that the 42mm Laureato is too big even for a 7" wrist? Or that the GMT Master II LN is the best color among all available colors, despite the fact that Rolex obviously discontinued it for a reason?

That Breitling looks good on you.


jorgenl said:


> I guess Simon is the only one left inOoO with man sized wrists?
> 
> Carry on Girls


Compared to @Simon EVERYONE on WUS has girly wrists. 🤣


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You mean like some people insist that the 42mm Laureato is too big even for a 7" wrist? Or that the GMT Master II LN is the best color among all available colors, despite the fact that Rolex obviously discontinued it for a reason?
> 
> That Breitling looks good on you.
> 
> Compared to @Simon EVERYONE on WUS has girly wrists. ?


Yep that 0.25" makes a diff TWSS ;-)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You mean like some people insist that the 42mm Laureato is too big even for a 7" wrist? Or that the GMT Master II LN is the best color among all available colors, despite the fact that Rolex obviously discontinued it for a reason?
> 
> That Breitling looks good on you.
> 
> Compared to @Simon EVERYONE on WUS has girly wrists. 🤣


From one school of thought, black is not even a color. It is the absence of all colors.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> Yep that 0.25" makes a diff TWSS ;-)


I think it does.
Perhaps that's the reason most watch bracelet links are about 0.25" in length. ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I think it does.
> Perhaps that's the reason most watch bracelet links are about 0.25" in length. ?


It's not the length of the bracelet that matters but how you wear it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> From one school of thought, black is not even a color. It is the absence of all colors.


And in case of the Moser Vantablack dials, that's a scientific fact.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Once you go vantablack, .....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> You mean like some people insist that the 42mm Laureato is too big even for a 7" wrist? Or that the GMT Master II LN is the best color among all available colors, despite the fact that Rolex obviously discontinued it for a reason?
> 
> That Breitling looks good on you.
> 
> Compared to @Simon EVERYONE on WUS has girly wrists. ?


Or like the time someone asked about financing for a watch? ? Chow down some more Big Macs and sloppy dinners to fatten your wrists so you can hang with the big boys bro Dick!

In all seriousness, a lady friend told me once it's not the size that matters but how you use it. She wears a Big Pilot on her 5 inch wrist and you know what, it looks amazing on her.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> BUSY day in NY &#8230; work, late lunch at 3 (a New York slice, of course), basketball with the firm (everyone from partners to support staff invited, of course) - I drained 2 threes in my NY office debut, drinks with the other associates, thunderstorm, back to the hotel to work on stuff from the LA office &#8230; finally, a cold beer!


Looks like you're having fun in NYC! If you like ramen, hit up Ippudo in the East Village area. Best ramen I've ever had and better than the Ippudo back in LA.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

It’s not the size of the wave but the motion of the ocean 

It’s not the length of the worn but how it wiggles


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Or like the time someone asked about financing for a watch?  Chow down some more Big Macs and sloppy dinners to fatten your wrists so you can hang with the big boys bro Dick!
> 
> In all seriousness, a lady friend told me once it's not the size that matters but how you use it. She wears a Big Pilot on her 5 inch wrist and you know what, it looks amazing in her.


"&#8230;in her"? How does she wear it?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Looks like you're having fun in NYC! If you like ramen, hit up Ippudo in the East Village area. Best ramen I've ever had and better than the Ippudo back in LA.


I'll have to try it! Big ramen fan!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Or like the time someone asked about financing for a watch? ? Chow down some more Big Macs and sloppy dinners to fatten your wrists so you can hang with the big boys bro Dick!
> 
> In all seriousness, a lady friend told me once it's not the size that matters but how you use it. She wears a Big Pilot on her 5 inch wrist and you know what, it _*looks amazing in her.*_


In her? I assume that's a typo. ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> "&#8230;in her"? How does she wear it?


#nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> "&#8230;in her"? How does she wear it?


Reminds me of a pic i posted in TRF that got deleted by the mods.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> "&#8230;in her"? How does she wear it?


ON HER! ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> ON HER! 🤣


On her, under her... it's all the same 😁


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> On her, under her... it's all the same 😁


Or in her, out of her


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Thoughts on this?





Mediocre said:


> I'm going to say camera angle on that pic. Of the multiple pics you've posted, it has never looked too large to me
> 
> @TheBearded recently acquired a fine looking new Tourby, maybe he can offer thoughts. They look like outstanding value from a respected independent to me. I keep looking at the 40mm Lawless diver


I won't hesitate to recommend Tourby to anyone who's interested. That Art Deco(I was looking at the blue or anthracite) was the model duking it out with the Old Military for my money. If you can sit tight throughout the lead time, you wont be disappointed.

The build quality is fantastic, their communication is awesome as well as incredibly fast. A couple times I would get an answer to my question around what I know would be 10-11pm their time, simply because Lisa(iirc, that's her name) was still awake.

Whatever you pick is pretty much made to order. So if say, you wanted a different handset, they'll do it no problem, as long as the material cost is comparable.

The Art Deco I'd probably get in their 40.5mm case. But I went with my usual 43mm with my OME.

Pics for posterity. 






























Oh yeah... its accurate. It's gained .5s in the past 10 or so days.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Does Tourby also make tourbillon watches?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

TheBearded said:


> I won't hesitate to recommend Tourby to anyone who's interested. That Art Deco(I was looking at the blue or anthracite) was the model duking it out with the Old Military for my money. If you can sit tight throughout the lead time, you wont be disappointed.
> 
> The build quality is fantastic, their communication is awesome as well as incredibly fast. A couple times I would get an answer to my question around what I know would be 10-11pm their time, simply because Lisa(iirc, that's her name) was still awake.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful! and that blued swan neck and blued screws are gorgious!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Does Tourby also make tourbillon watches?


They should, they are just one syllable away 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> They should, they are just one syllable away 😉


On second thought, I am not sure it's a good idea:

"Nice watch, what is it?"

"A Tourby tourbillon"

"Why are you stuttering?"


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Absolutely beautiful! and that blued swan neck and blued screws are gorgious!


Here's an overhead shot, with more of it in focus.

Dont want blued screws/swan neck? They'll do that. Wan't blued and skeletonized wheels instead of sunburst? They got you.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

TheBearded said:


> Here's an overhead shot, with more of it in focus.
> 
> Dont want blued screws/swan neck? They'll do that. Wan't blued and skeletonized wheels instead of sunburst? They got you.
> View attachment 16051800


That's by far the best interpretation of the Unitas 6498.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> On second thought, I am not sure it's a good idea:
> 
> "Nice watch, what is it?"
> 
> ...


Sounds like a Rexhep Rexhepi


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's by far the best interpretation of the Unitas 6498.


Dornbluth works with a unitas as well


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Dornbluth works with a unitas as well


Dornbluth are good, but they try too hard transforming the 6498 into something else.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> On second thought, I am not sure it's a good idea:
> 
> "Nice watch, what is it?"
> 
> ...


"I am not stuttering, it's a Tourby tourbillon"

"I hear you man, but what brand is it?"

"F... F*** you!"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Sounds like a Rexhep Rexhepi


Or the Bvlgari Bvlgari


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Or the Bvlgari Bvlgari


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> It's not the size of the wave but the motion of the ocean
> 
> It's not the length of the worn but how it wiggles


I think you attracted Yana's attention with that post&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Reminds me of a pic i posted in TRF that got deleted by the mods.












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Roger, Roger.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

TheBearded said:


> I won't hesitate to recommend Tourby to anyone who's interested. That Art Deco(I was looking at the blue or anthracite) was the model duking it out with the Old Military for my money. If you can sit tight throughout the lead time, you wont be disappointed.
> 
> The build quality is fantastic, their communication is awesome as well as incredibly fast. A couple times I would get an answer to my question around what I know would be 10-11pm their time, simply because Lisa(iirc, that's her name) was still awake.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you for the review. Incredibly helpful and insightful. I love the detail in their higher end finished movements; looks like you have one of those.

Yeah, I'm stuck between the Art Deco or Marine, both at 40.5mm. They have roughly the same look with slight differences.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Dornbluth works with a unitas as well


And their prices for something similar are pretty high. I like the 38.5mm, but I'm not sure it's worth the price. Think it's close to $10k USD new.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And their prices for something similar are pretty high. I like the 38.5mm, but I'm not sure it's worth the price. Think it's close to $10k USD new.


Got mine for about EUR7.5K.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

TheBearded said:


> I won't hesitate to recommend Tourby to anyone who's interested. That Art Deco(I was looking at the blue or anthracite) was the model duking it out with the Old Military for my money. If you can sit tight throughout the lead time, you wont be disappointed.
> 
> The build quality is fantastic, their communication is awesome as well as incredibly fast. A couple times I would get an answer to my question around what I know would be 10-11pm their time, simply because Lisa(iirc, that's her name) was still awake.
> 
> ...


Solid follow through! Thanks sir!

Big fan of those skeleton hands!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Got mine for about EUR7.5K.


Ahh, that's a decent price. Would rather pay that for Dornbluth than the IWC equivalent. I'm seeing the new price is $8800 USD on Watchbuys. I definitely like the Dornbluth better for that look.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Thoughts on this?


JMAN put together several watches using the same German Tourby cases, dials, hands and Unitas movements to make his JMAN Specials.

























Here's my JMAN Special utilizing a Tourby case, dial and hands that he ordered from Germany, but rather than Unitas manual winding movement, utilized a Hamilton 921 pocket watch movement that he cleaned, oiled and regulated.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> JMAN put together several watches using the same German Tourby cases, dials, hands and Unitas movements to make his JMAN Specials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? I mean that is awesome!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Looks like a chronograph? I think I see subdials on there.


Chronograph???? That man doesn't need any more hands...


Sappie66 said:


> Some idiot said this watch was too big for me. What do you guys think?


I think that idiot is an idiot. Man, Breitling just killed it with the new Chronomats. If I could get a discount here, I'd have to chop off my wrist to stop myself from buying it...and then hope it doesn't find its way on the other.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cover your eyes gents or prepare for a blinding


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Some idiot said this watch was too big for me. What do you guys think?


Looks good to me, but you are the only one to determine whether or not any watch is too small or too big on your wrist. For me as long as the lugs don't extend beyond the confines of my radius and ulna (wrist bones), I'm OK with the fit.










When taking wrist shots, the parallax error gives a false impression if the picture is taken too close to the watch as illustrated by this diagram.

































This is my recently acquired Sinn 836 that has a case diameter of 43mm. The lug to lug measurement is 49.6mm and my wrist is 6.5" in diameter but measures 51.5mm across. The top picture gives the appearance of the watch head extending beyond the confines of my wrist, which is not the case due to parallax error.

Several factors IMHO need to be taken into account, not the least of which is the thickness of the watch case. That said I've owned a 44mm Panerai Luminor that I considered not too big even for my scrawny wrist. I doubt the watch in question is any larger/thicker than your PAM005.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Wow, thank you for the review. Incredibly helpful and insightful. I love the detail in their higher end finished movements; looks like you have one of those.
> 
> Yeah, I'm stuck between the Art Deco or Marine, both at 40.5mm. They have roughly the same look with slight differences.


If you've got any other questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jorgenl said:


> I guess Simon is the only one left inOoO with man sized wrists?
> 
> Carry on Girls


Yep Simon's wrist is even larger than my ankles.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Ahh, that's a decent price. Would rather pay that for Dornbluth than the IWC equivalent. I'm seeing the new price is $8800 USD on Watchbuys. I definitely like the Dornbluth better for that look.


And I think what Dornblüth & Sohn does with their movements has slightly more aesthetically pleasing work over Tourny, especially with the engraved swan neck fine adjustment and the blue-screwed gold chatons. Just a thought.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Yep Simon's wrist is even larger than my ankles.


Same here ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Or like the time someone asked about financing for a watch?  Chow down some more Big Macs and sloppy dinners to fatten your wrists so you can hang with the big boys bro Dick!
> 
> In all seriousness, a lady friend told me once it's not the size that matters but how you use it. She wears a Big Pilot on her 5 inch wrist and you know what, it looks amazing on her.


I once almost bought a Big Pilot but unfortunately the lugs of the BP did extend beyond the confines of my wrist.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Some idiot said this watch was too big for me. What do you guys think?


The idiots, you already know what I think of them, the watch, I think it looks great on you


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Dornbluth works with a unitas as well


With a few modifications.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> We can't all be like you, King Ragnar!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Some idiot said this watch was too big for me. What do you guys think?


Looks fine as is imo.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I once almost bought a Big Pilot but unfortunately the lugs of the BP did extend beyond the confines of my wrist.


Say no more....talk about long lugs and small wrist eh 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Say no more....talk about long lugs and small wrist eh
> 
> View attachment 16052330


As you are well aware I have saved that very same picture in my photo library for posterity!  The PO1 and DSSD both seem to be watches that even big wrist guys don't seem to keep.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> As you are well aware I have saved that very same picture in my photo library for posterity!  The PO1 and DSSD both seem to be watches that even big wrist guys don't seem to keep.


Other than @Simon of course. ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I once almost bought a Big Pilot but unfortunately the lugs of the BP did extend beyond the confines of my wrist.


I love the Big Pilot, the lugs match up to my wrist right on the spot. But after owning it for some years now, I would have probably gotten it anyways even if the lugs extend out a bit. It's just such a cool watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I love the Big Pilot, the lugs match up to my wrist right on the spot. But after owning it for some years now, I would have probably gotten it anyways even if the lugs extend out a bit. It's just such a cool watch.


BP is indeed a very cool watch.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Speaking of big watches and little wrists...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Chronograph???? That man doesn't need any more hands...
> 
> I think that idiot is an idiot. Man, Breitling just killed it with the new Chronomats. If I could get a discount here, I'd have to chop off my wrist to stop myself from buying it...and then hope it doesn't find its way on the other.


Hehe, very true! It shouldn't be hard to get a discount - everyone discounts Breitlings!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Looks good to me, but you are the only one to determine whether or not any watch is too small or too big on your wrist. For me as long as the lugs don't extend beyond the confines of my radius and ulna (wrist bones), I'm OK with the fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly. I figure most WIS know this, but certainly the idiot doesn't!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Speaking of big watches and little wrists...


PAM000? Anyhow PAM Luminor's are supposed to fit big.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Speaking of big watches and little wrists...


I find the lugs curve well and hug my little 6.5" wrist. I think I'll get another. My 005 went away on a sacrifice trade. It's not because it didn't like it. In fact, I kept my extra straps.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, exactly. I figure most WIS know this, but certainly the idiot doesn't!


Decent diagrammatic illustration of parallax error that I copied and kept that someone else designed. I'd like to credit myself with that diagram but unfortunately I just ain't that bright and creative&#8230;


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> PAM001? Anyhow PAM Luminor's are supposed to fit big.


It's the Zero that I brought earlier this year. It fits me exactly like the Big Pilot.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> It's the Zero that I brought earlier this year. It fits me exactly like the Big Pilot.


Mav maybe check the lug to lug measurements of your BP and PAM to see if the lug to lug measurement is 1-2mm greater with the BP. I suspect case size is essentially same but perhaps lug 2 lug BP > 000?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I find the lugs curve well and hug my little 6.5" wrist. I think I'll get another. My 005 went away on a sacrifice trade. It's not because it didn't like it. In fact, I kept my extra straps.


PAM's are strap monsters! Very thankful that I got some cool straps from brother Al!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> It's the Zero that I brought earlier this year. It fits me exactly like the Big Pilot.


I meant 000 and corrected my typo error.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> It's the Zero that I brought earlier this year. It fits me exactly like the Big Pilot.


No way! Is it 47mm?

My Pam was 44mm and I thought it was perfect.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Mav maybe check the lug to lug measurements of your BP and PAM to see if the lug to lug measurement is 1-2mm greater with the BP. I suspect case size is essentially same but perhaps lug 2 lug BP > 000?


You're correct. Just Googled it and the Big Pilot is 56mm lug to lug while the PAM Zero is 53mm.

Have you considered the new BP 43mm? Lug to lug is 53mm with a case thickness of 13.6mm. I saw one at the IWC Boutique recently and retains the coolness of the original, but is more wearable. Also the design is cleaner, since it lacks the PR and date indicators on the dial. Sadly we weren't allowed to take photos, but it did fit better on my 6.75" wrist than my BP.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> No way! Is it 47mm?
> 
> My Pam was 44mm and I thought it was perfect.


It's 44mm but visually it's abut the same as the BP.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> You're correct. Just Googled it and the Big Pilot is 56mm lug to lug while the PAM Zero is 53mm.
> 
> Have you considered the new BP 43mm? Lug to lug is 53mm with a case thickness of 13.6mm. I saw one at the IWC Boutique recently and retains the coolness of the original, but is more wearable. Also the design is cleaner, since it lacks the PR and date indicators on the dial. Sadly we weren't allowed to take photos, but it did fit better on my 6.75" wrist than my BP.


Unless a 124060 turns up at MSRP, my purchase of high dollar watch purchases is probably at a standstill, at least for the foreseeable future. However a 53mm BP does sound more wearable for me than a 56mm version. I remember well trying on a 56mm BP as well as a 47mm PAM that I felt were both too big for my wrist. Just my own personal take, realizing others' mileage might vary.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> It's 44mm but visually it's abut the same as the BP.


I think that visual perception of a watch is mostly influenced by the size of the dial.









This 43mm Sinn 836 is my latest acquisition but appears HUGE in no small part because of the dial. The lugs are gently curved and lug to lug measurement is only 49.6mm. However the dial measurement I think is at least 36mm.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Other than @Simon of course. 😉


away with missus in the mountains - had a lovely meal tonite - a monkfish kebab with middle-eastern sides - appropriate watch for eating big


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> As you are well aware I have saved that very same picture in my photo library for posterity!  The PO1 and DSSD both seem to be watches that even big wrist guys don't seem to keep.


@DaveandStu has kept a couple of DSSD's & his PO1
I rather wish I'd kept my DSSD & bought the PO1 at 30% discount when offered

but when you have the emperor Tunas & a Ploprof, they seem.........small


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

The SuperOcean 44 Outerknown has arrived. Wish the green color was easier to capture on camera. It's a matte olive green. Looks absolutely outstanding and quite subtle.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> @DaveandStu has kept a couple of DSSD's & his PO1
> I rather wish I'd kept my DSSD & bought the PO1 at 30% discount when offered
> 
> but when you have the emperor Tunas & a Ploprof, they seem.........small












Simon compared to your wrist, mine seems&#8230;&#8230;small


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> @DaveandStu has kept a couple of DSSD's & his PO1
> I rather wish I'd kept my DSSD & bought the PO1 at 30% discount when offered
> 
> but when you have the emperor Tunas & a Ploprof, they seem.........small


I doubt the P01 would look small on you Fr. The lug to lug is so long it wears like a 52mm or more, not 42mm as the spec indicated.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> The SuperOcean 44 Outerknown has arrived. Wish the green color was easier to capture on camera. It's a matte olive green. Looks absolutely outstanding and quite subtle.
> 
> View attachment 16052701
> 
> ...


I think your first photo captured it nicely. 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> *PAM's are strap monsters*! Very thankful that I got some cool straps from brother Al!


That they are.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I doubt the P01 would look small on you Fr. The lug to lug is so long it wears like a 52mm or more, not 42mm as the spec indicated.











Yeah? I was thinking the PO1 has a lug 2 lug so long that it might wear even more like 62mm.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Simon said:


> @DaveandStu has kept a couple of DSSD's & his PO1
> I rather wish I'd kept my DSSD & bought the PO1 at 30% discount when offered
> 
> but when you have the emperor Tunas & a Ploprof, they seem.........small


Here ya go Fr. 8" wrist. You can handle it.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I think that visual perception of a watch is mostly influenced by the size of the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. And the dials on both the BP and PAM are pretty big.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

yngrshr said:


> The SuperOcean 44 Outerknown has arrived. Wish the green color was easier to capture on camera. It's a matte olive green. Looks absolutely outstanding and quite subtle.
> 
> View attachment 16052701
> 
> ...


Congrats! The olive green looks really good.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Simon compared to your wrist, mine seems&#8230;&#8230;small


But James - your arms have healed people


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> The SuperOcean 44 Outerknown has arrived. Wish the green color was easier to capture on camera. It's a matte olive green. Looks absolutely outstanding and quite subtle.
> 
> View attachment 16052701
> 
> ...


I like that a lot!!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> I doubt the P01 would look small on you Fr. The lug to lug is so long it wears like a 52mm or more, not 42mm as the spec indicated.


this is a 53mm Emperor Tuna - so the 52mm LTL P01 would fit


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Here ya go Fr. 8" wrist. You can handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Big Al! Good to see you here! Hope you stick around!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Here ya go Fr. 8" wrist. You can handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Finally some sunshine!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Finally some sunshine!


Very nice - first time I've noticed the lines of longitude on the dial! ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice - first time I've noticed the lines of longitude on the dial!


Yes! They are very pronounced in person, but sometimes hard to show in photos


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Finally some sunshine!


Stella piece ..such great detail and clear!
It's a beauty..


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Stella piece ..such great detail and clear!
> It's a beauty..


Thank you! Definitely a highlight in my small collection!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Here ya go Fr. 8" wrist. You can handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Al is that an ankle or wrist shot? Wearability, I suspect, would be greatly enhanced by a Dirty South strap!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> But James - your arms have healed people


Thanks. Maybe a few.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> this is a 53mm Emperor Tuna - so the 52mm LTL P01 would fit
> 
> View attachment 16052897


Simon if there's a watch out there too big for your wrist, I ain't seen or even heard of such a watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Big Al! Good to see you here! Hope you stick around!


+1


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yes! They are very pronounced in person, but sometimes hard to show in photos


Right. Some watches are just not all that photogenic. 








Here's another watch that looks much better up close than pictures illustrate. The AK dial is far less busy than pictures suggest.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

An Ingy. @JustAbe has quite a few.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> An Ingy. @JustAbe has quite a few.
> View attachment 16052986


My fave bracelet design!! 😉😊😎


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Simon said:


> this is a 53mm Emperor Tuna - so the 52mm LTL P01 would fit
> 
> View attachment 16052897


I should NEVER sold this one Si..
See you mate
Hang on to the SBDX011 
no matter what..or I get first dib's?
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> My fave bracelet design!! 😉😊😎
> 
> View attachment 16053006


the integrated bracelet. A genta staple


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

This one too 😊


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Here ya go Fr. 8" wrist. You can handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Havent seen one in person. Is it really ginormous?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> The SuperOcean 44 Outerknown has arrived. Wish the green color was easier to capture on camera. It's a matte olive green. Looks absolutely outstanding and quite subtle.
> 
> View attachment 16052701
> 
> ...


Congrats! I almost always prefer bracelets, but that looks amazing on there!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pongster said:


> the integrated bracelet. A genta staple
> View attachment 16053028
> View attachment 16053029


Hey Pong, as one of the worst pic takers on the forum being me!..have you got a new phone cause I can see yours heaps clearer now..top stuff mate


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> This one too 😊
> View attachment 16053033


these too. All Genta.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Pong, as one of the worst pic takers on the forum being me!..have you got a new phone cause I can see yours heaps clearer now..top stuff mate


Still same phone bro. Just got lucky i guess or your eyesight improved. Eating carrots lately?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Havent seen one in person. Is it really ginormous?











There's the right band out there somewhere for this piece Pong.
It wears incredibly comfortably and is very legible mate..
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Still same phone bro. Just got lucky i guess or your eyesight improved. Eating carrots lately?


No carrots but pulling millions of avocados off the farms..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Big Al! Good to see you here! Hope you stick around!


Wasup Sapman? I've just been completely preoccupied lately. Downtime for hanging with you bros is just scarce. I still check in pretty often just haven't been chiming in.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Big Al is that an ankle or wrist shot? Wearability, I suspect, would be greatly enhanced by a Dirty South strap!


That was my biggest complaint about the P01. The strap is thin and narrow for the watch. Was thinking I could fabricate an adapter for wider straps but that's just not worth the effort.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> That was my biggest complaint about the P01. The strap is thin and narrow for the watch. Was thinking I could fabricate an adapter for wider straps but that's just not worth the effort.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Wish you'd have a crack mate,
If we could get the spring bars covered under a sleeve.
It would really protect that link.
I've caught mine a few times clearing barbed wire fences and nearly lost it.
( feral stock exclusion fences)
Dave








The Ploprof 600 and SBDX011 like Si has and the 1200's all ow you to really connect a solid band.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> That was my biggest complaint about the P01. The strap is thin and narrow for the watch. Was thinking I could fabricate an adapter for wider straps but that's just not worth the effort.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Peeves normally translate to business opportunities


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> That was my biggest complaint about the P01. The strap is thin and narrow for the watch. Was thinking I could fabricate an adapter for wider straps but that's just not worth the effort.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It would be worth the effort though if you owned a PO1.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Peeves normally translate to business opportunities


#nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Simon if there's a watch out there too big for your wrist, I ain't seen or even heard of such a watch.


You need to step back hundreds of miles to see it. Now, it might be staring you in the face but you think it's just a wall.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup Sapman? I've just been completely preoccupied lately. Downtime for hanging with you bros is just scarce. I still check in pretty often just haven't been chiming in.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Lots of ****. Moving house, moving daughter across country for university, long-time secretary resigning, looking to hire new secretary and another associate (soon hopefully), busy as hell at work.

Enough?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady is in Hawaii with her son. And she's trying on watches!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Found the old guy's salt-free corn; courtesy of some kind-hearted soul.










I hope the birds appreciate the effort...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Run, do not walk: Buy this concert DVD/Blu-Ray! Just came out last month and I've been waiting for Mrs. BSF to be out of the apartment so that I could crank it up!










Absolutely amazing performances by everyone. Just leaves you shaking your head that guys can play like this. Amazing audio and video quality too. Can't rave about it enough.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is Charlie's version of "Stay."


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Run, do not walk: Buy this concert DVD/Blu-Ray! Just came out last month and I've been waiting for Mrs. BSF to be out of the apartment so that I could crank it up!
> 
> View attachment 16053881
> 
> ...


I need to check that out...
I remember in college my bad gave me a box set of theirs called Dreams. I remember putting that live version of Whipping Post on repeat, along with Blue Sky. 
Reminds me, there was a really famous grimey blues joint where I was from called Blues On Grand that I used to regularly go to and this guitarist named Bob Pace (I've seen a ton of live music and I'd still say this little known local was one of the greatest guitarist I've ever seen) play a medley of an alternating song that would then always transition into Stairway to Heaven and Whipping Post. Sometimes he'd just be playing to me and a couple friends, and he would still just shred hahaha Miss that place


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is Charlie's version of "Stay."
> 
> View attachment 16053894


I'm confused. What am I looking at?!?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm confused. What am I looking at?!?


Charlie plopped his no-so-little body on my forearm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Currently working on two cases where the counterparty in both cases are represented by the law firm i went to after graduation. Plus, in one case, the handling partner was my litigation mentor. In the other, my corporate law mentor. Fun times.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie plopped his no-so-little body on my forearm.


I thought charlie grew an appendage


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie plopped his no-so-little body on my forearm.


Yes, but what's that in the middle, sticking up?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I thought charlie grew an appendage


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Currently working on two cases where the counterparty in both cases are represented by the law firm i went to after graduation. Plus, in one case, the handling partner was my litigation mentor. In the other, my corporate law mentor. Fun times.


My very first trial was against the firm I articled with. Small little personal injury matter in which 2 car salesmen/lease managers assaulted my client. I won and obtained double-costs because the award was greater than the settlement offer we gave them.

When double costs happen, it usually means that a party was very unreasonable and/or they had very bad legal advice.

Hehe.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Currently working on two cases where the counterparty in both cases are represented by the law firm i went to after graduation. Plus, in one case, the handling partner was my litigation mentor. In the other, my corporate law mentor. Fun times.


So in both cases you're up against ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Good evening gentlemen ☺


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm confused. What am I looking at?!?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Currently working on two cases where the counterparty in both cases are represented by the law firm i went to after graduation. Plus, in one case, the handling partner was my litigation mentor. In the other, my corporate law mentor. Fun times.


It's a small world.

A few months ago, our designer suddenly resigned. Anyways the next day, an old friend reached out to me via Instagram. The last time I saw her was at my wedding back in 2005 and we lost touch after I moved to LA. And this old friend, she's a designer, actually one of the first designers that I ever hired in my professional career. We talked, caught up and now she's working for us as our new creative director. Total coincidence and pretty sweet.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Seeing how NY Ramen compares to LA Ramen!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Seeing how NY Ramen compares to LA Ramen!


You like them spicy? My kind of fellow 👍🏻


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You like them spicy? My kind of fellow


Definitely!

This was the spicy miso paitan ramen with chicken char siu from Totto Ramen in Midtown East!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Definitely!
> 
> This was the spicy miso paitan ramen with chicken char siu from Totto Ramen in Midtown East!


Nice! Regular miso never really cut it for me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Seeing how NY Ramen compares to LA Ramen!


Yummy! Love spicy ramen too. Well, I like spicy anything. 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Yummy! Love spicy ramen too. Well, I like spicy anything. 😂


Same here, would never say no to hot chicks 😉


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Same here, would never say no to hot chicks 😉


I married a hot and spicy one after all. 😊


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> My very first trial was against the firm I articled with. Small little personal injury matter in which 2 car salesmen/lease managers assaulted my client. I won and obtained double-costs because the award was greater than the settlement offer we gave them.
> 
> When double costs happen, it usually means that a party was very unreasonable and/or they had very bad legal advice.
> 
> Hehe.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

This is a cool angle!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Just got my Dad's DJ back from service...










Not bad for a 50 year old watch!

Posted more about it here: 1972 Datejust back from service, disassembly photos of...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Just got my Dad's DJ back from service...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Good evening gentlemen ☺
> 
> View attachment 16054054


Great photograph and really, just a perfect watch too 😎. 👍🏼


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Brought the Submariner on our annual summer vacation at our place up in Maine.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Brought the Submariner on our annual summer vacation at our place up in Maine.


Did you bring your recently acquired 62MAS watch along too? I see you and I both posted about the same time on another one of those endless, tiresome "What do I have to do to get a BLRO or Daytona from an AD?" thread. I started to advise "Go grey or go away" but restrained myself.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Finally a decent video review of a SuperOcean 44. The other ones out there were all pretty "meh."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Did you bring your recently acquired 62MAS watch along too? I see you and I both posted about the same time on another one of those endless, tiresome "What do I have to do to get a BLRO or Daytona from an AD?" thread. I started to advise "Go grey or go away" but restrained myself.


Did somebody say 62MAS? Another cosmic coincidence like the salt-free corn...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Just got my Dad's DJ back from service...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad gave his 1978 DJ to my youngest brother. I didnt feel as bad since it wasnt 1976.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Concert t-shirts, anyone?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The view from the nose-bleed seats at the restaurant.










... but they did have panna cotta.










No Amazon hotties tho...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering after lunch


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The view from the nose-bleed seats at the restaurant.
> 
> View attachment 16054963
> 
> ...


Bomboloni


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just realized. It's Friday the 13th. Dandandandan!!!!!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Did you bring your recently acquired 62MAS watch along too? I see you and I both posted about the same time on another one of those endless, tiresome "What do I have to do to get a BLRO or Daytona from an AD?" thread. I started to advise "Go grey or go away" but restrained myself.


Yes. I brought the 124060 and the 62MAS and Casioak as sand protection.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Bomboloni


Is that a Gypsy Kings song?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that a Gypsy Kings song?


Might be thinking of bamboleo. But close enough.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Great article on the death of rock and roll:









How rock ruled in 1991 — and why it’s dead 30 years later


“Unfortunately rock music kind of became known to Gen Z and millennials as their parents’ music. It’s the old people’s music now.”




nypost.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

sportura said:


> Great article on the death of rock and roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice of you to include a photo of your young self within the "article." Most informative ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The view from the nose-bleed seats at the restaurant.
> 
> ... but they did have panna cotta.
> 
> ...


Coincidentally just now saw this post:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Esq. Sappie,

My sympathies regarding the moving of house.. My wife and I are now residing at address numbered eleven (11) as best we can recollect. The effort is either born of necessity or desire but either way, it’s pure labor.

Still in YVR?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Esq. Sappie,
> 
> My sympathies regarding the moving of house.. My wife and I are now residing at address numbered eleven (11) as best we can recollect. The effort is either born of necessity or desire but either way, it's pure labor.
> 
> Still in YVR?


Yup. Suburbs. My office is downtown.

It's okay. Downsizing but have to do the temp thing until my new place is ready. All good.

Thanks bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. Suburbs. My office is downtown.
> 
> It's okay. Downsizing but have to do the temp thing until my new place is ready. All good.
> 
> Thanks bro!


Bought another bike&#8230; FFS-

My wife is probably more serious regarding gear than me and in this case, really got a nice roller: BMC URS-1-TWO. We haven't got it completely set up as of this evening but hope to be trying our circuit tomorrow, smoke and O3 permitting-

Play, we must.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Bought another bike&#8230; FFS-
> 
> My wife is probably more serious regarding gear than me and in this case, really got a nice roller: BMC URS-1-TWO. We haven't got it completely set up as of this evening but hope to be trying our circuit tomorrow, smoke and O3 permitting-
> 
> Play, we must.


Nice!!! 1x SRAM Apex?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice!!! 1x SRAM Apex?


Yes- She rides a medium frame which I greatly struggle with but from what I can feel, it's just a "touch" machine. The accuracy of the e-Tap derailleur is impressive, just let's one lean into it.

All fun; good for the body and mind. ??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes- She rides a medium frame which I greatly struggle with but from what I can feel, it's just a "touch" machine. The accuracy of the e-Tap derailleur is impressive, just let's one lean into it.
> 
> All fun; good for the body and mind.


eTap is great. I have Red eTap on my SystemSix.

Got Campy S-Record mechanical on two other bikes.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> My dad gave his 1978 DJ to my youngest brother. I didnt feel as bad since it wasnt 1976.


Why 1976? Birth year?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

sportura said:


> Great article on the death of rock and roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still listen to old people music. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Coincidentally just now saw this post:
> 
> View attachment 16055153


This reminds me of places like Cheesecake Factory. Endless options, so-so food. Their Strawberry Cheesecake is decent. It's like a jack of all trades, but master of none.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Bought another bike&#8230; FFS-
> 
> My wife is probably more serious regarding gear than me and in this case, really got a nice roller: BMC URS-1-TWO. We haven't got it completely set up as of this evening but hope to be trying our circuit tomorrow, smoke and O3 permitting-
> 
> Play, we must.


Congrats man! That looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Why 1976? Birth year?


To commemorate the Montreal Olympics, the American Bicentennial and Castro's rise in Cuba. Also my birthyear.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> Congrats man! That looks pretty sweet!


Thanks..

Now she will tell me that I'm not "keeping up." Ha..! She has always told me that and I never have ??.

They win. It is written.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> This reminds me of places like Cheesecake Factory. Endless options, so-so food. Their Strawberry Cheesecake is decent. It's like a jack of all trades, but master of none.


That's me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> To commemorate the Montreal Olympics, the American Bicentennial and Castro's rise in Cuba. Also my birthyear.


Sweet. I'm two years older than you, I'm a '74er.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Sweet. I'm two years older than you, I'm a '74er.


A Tiger


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Now she will tell me that I'm not "keeping up." Ha..! She has always told me that and I never have ??.
> 
> They win. It is written.


They always win!

When I go riding with my wife, I go at her pace. When I'm by myself, it's&#8230;










Or as fast as a MTB goes. Can't keep up with you roadies. ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> A Tiger


Yup, and so is my son - 2010.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> I still listen to old people music. 😂


Me too, here's my reply in the Cafe 😂



Panerol Forte said:


> Rock is dead because today's young people associate rock with Elvis, don't have an idea who Dire Straits are, and think that singing consists of spoken words with a beat. Oh, and back in my time, DJs were just Disk Jockeys, not music stars.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> I should NEVER sold this one Si..
> See you mate
> Hang on to the SBDX011
> no matter what..or I get first dib's?
> ...


I think it's one of the purest divers ever made
Love it on the zulu
I cant ever sell mine cos the wife bought it for an anniversary pressie, even though she hates it
calls it a "cup n saucer" on my wrist


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

On holiday - attended country show yesterday - here's the two best in show fox hounds - with two master of the hounds judging - country ways








Between shows









Into the wild (not our holiday cottage  )


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> A Tiger


A sheep here, '67. 🐑


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tried this on at my AD today, didn't feel special at all. Guess it looked better on paper than on wrist.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> A sheep here, '67. 🐑


Reminds me a joke.

how do you put an elephant in refrigerator?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Me too, here's my reply in the Cafe 😂


Same here. Heart, Dire Straits, AC/DC, Queen, Starship...you get the point. 😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Yup, and so is my son - 2010.


Me and one of my daughters are both dragons.
My father in law and one of my sons are both horses.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Reminds me a joke.
> 
> how do you put an elephant in refrigerator?


You mammoth him inside?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Reminds me a joke.
> 
> how do you put an elephant in refrigerator?


By opening the fridge door first? 😁


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> By opening the fridge door first? 😁


Then convince him he's a mammoth?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Tried this on at my AD today, didn't feel special at all. Guess it looked better on paper than on wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16055454


Sorry @Pongster I know you've got one, but it really didn't speak to me. I guess not having the option of a metal bracelet kind of killed it for me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Sorry @Pongster I know you've got one, but it really didn't speak to me. I guess not having the option of a metal bracelet kind of killed it for me.


Too late, the harm is done, but knowing Pong, he won't hold a lifetime grudge because you don't like his watch. In fact, no sane person would be enfuriated if you don't like his watch, only a moron would.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> To commemorate the Montreal Olympics, the American Bicentennial and Castro's rise in Cuba. Also my birthyear.


Kaitlin Jenner!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Tried this on at my AD today, didn't feel special at all. Guess it looked better on paper than on wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16055454


Wait for the tarnish


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> You mammoth him inside?


Nope, you open the fridge. Then put the elephant in and then close the fridge.

now, how do you put a giraffe in refrigerator?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> A sheep here, '67.


Dang, I'm older than you! 66 horse. A "fire" horse to be precise.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Kaitlin Jenner!


Decathlon


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Nope, you open the fridge. Then put the elephant in and then close the fridge.
> 
> now, how do you put a giraffe in refrigerator?


I can envision only one person in this forum capable of putting an elephant in his fridge, but a giraffe? that's a little far-fetched, even for the person I am thinking of (and before anyone gets defensive, I was thinking of Bro Dick).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Nope, you open the fridge. Then put the elephant in and then close the fridge.
> 
> now, how do you put a giraffe in refrigerator?


Open the fridge, take the elephant out. Put the giraffe in, close the fridge. 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Open the fridge, take the giraffe out...then close 😁


You got mixed up. Open the fridge. Right. Take out the elephant. Then put the giraffe in. Then close.

Now, tarzan called a meeting of all the animals. The tiger. The sheep. The horse. And a host of other animals attended.

who was absent?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> You got mixed up. Open the fridge. Right. Take out the elephant. Then put the giraffe in. Then close.
> 
> Now, tarzan called a meeting of all the animals. The tiger. The sheep. The horse. And a host of other animals attended.
> 
> who was absent?


Tarzan.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Tarzan.


Nope, the giraffe. Still inside the fridge.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I was driving and the giraffe got out before I could edit the message


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I was driving and the giraffe got out before I could edit the message


He couldn't have gotten out of the fridge with you driving.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Nope, the giraffe. Still inside the fridge.


Ok, wise guy, how do you tell if there is an elephant hiding in your refridgerator?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, wise guy, how do you tell if there is an elephant hiding in your refridgerator?


How?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> How?


You see his footprints in the Jello


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> You see his footprints in the Jello


Like these jellos?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Like these jellos?
> View attachment 16055534


Where's the 🦒?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Where's the 🦒?


Still in the fridge.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Genta?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Strap just arrived today. Top is Pueblo vegetable tanned leather from Badalassi Carlo Italy and the whole strap is saddle stitched, with edges hand burnished.

Amazing strap for less than half the price of the Tudor OEM.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Genta?
> View attachment 16055597


Did you use the beauty filter? Looks beautiful 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang, I'm older than you! 66 horse. A "fire" horse to be precise.


May I suggest doing this on your back? ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Did you use the beauty filter? Looks beautiful 😅


Nope


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Nope
> View attachment 16055622


MUCH BETTER 😜


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not really sure if it was Genta designed. The Seiko that is reported as Genta designed was the Locomotive.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> MUCH BETTER 😜


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Not really sure if it was Genta designed. The Seiko that is reported as Genta designed was the Locomotive.


You mean this Credor right? That bracelet is so RO.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The view from the nose-bleed seats at the restaurant.
> 
> View attachment 16054963
> 
> ...


Gf.

A better view of the restaurant...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Tried this on at my AD today, didn't feel special at all. Guess it looked better on paper than on wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16055454


I've tried a few of the newer Tudors on at my AD. I respect them a ton, but there is always just something keeping me from actually wanting to buy/own one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> May I suggest doing this on your back?
> View attachment 16055608


Omg. I'm not a masochist!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've tried a few of the newer Tudors on at my AD. I respect them a ton, but there is always just something keeping me from actually wanting to buy/own one.


When I tried out the Heritage Ranger and the Black Bay S&G they spoke to me instantly. Not so with the BB58 nor the BB58 Ag.

Guess I like them big. ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Just got my Dad's DJ back from service...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch and interesting backstory.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> This reminds me of places like Cheesecake Factory. Endless options, so-so food. Their Strawberry Cheesecake is decent. It's like a jack of all trades, but master of none.


One of the comments in that Reddit thread talked about Cheesecake Factory, too. Said that the mother-in-law suggested CF as a place to take the whole family "because they have something for everybody". The commenter said that they tried to suggest something measurably nicer but relented anyway. And for sure, everybody's food at CF was poor-to-average.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Coincidentally just now saw this post:
> 
> View attachment 16055153


McDs must be the exception 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Bought another bike&#8230; FFS-
> 
> My wife is probably more serious regarding gear than me and in this case, really got a nice roller: BMC URS-1-TWO. We haven't got it completely set up as of this evening but hope to be trying our circuit tomorrow, smoke and O3 permitting-
> 
> Play, we must.


That's _nice_. I've got half a mind to get a gravel bike next time. I've still got my SLX01 which is more of a sprinter's bike (Cavendish used to ride one) but 1: I'm not strong enough to max it out anyway, and 2: it'd be nice to run 28mm+ tires on the paths around here instead of 23s.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> That's _nice_. I've got half a mind to get a gravel bike next time. I've still got my SLX01 which is more of a sprinter's bike (Cavendish used to ride one) but 1: I'm not strong enough to max it out anyway, and 2: it'd be nice to run 28mm+ tires on the paths around here instead of 23s.


GF

And MrsBS says she'll entertain a bike for herself after she graduates from school next year, so I'm wanting to get her an electric-assist of some flavor. I think she's set on a folding bike but they're always heavier and harder to fit right.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> I think it's one of the purest divers ever made
> Love it on the zulu
> I cant ever sell mine cos the wife bought it for an anniversary pressie, even though she hates it
> *calls it a "cup n saucer" on my wrist *


That reminds me of this...😁


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You mean this Credor right? That bracelet is so RO.
> 
> View attachment 16055631


Yes. That one. Yours?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Yes. That one. Yours?


Nope, Google's. 😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, Google's. ?


When he sells, will see if i can buy. Hehe. But don't like the fact that it's quartz. A testament to the times.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> When he sells, will see if i can buy. Hehe. But don't like the fact that it's quartz. A testament to the times.


Back in the '70s quartz was "in" so there's that. Problem is replacement parts are a pita to find when needed.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Tried this on at my AD today, didn't feel special at all. Guess it looked better on paper than on wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16055454


That's how I feel about much of the Black Bay line. Great on paper but meh in person. I sold my BB58 for this guy and never looked back.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang, I'm older than you! 66 horse. A "fire" horse to be precise.


Sick tat!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Strap just arrived today. Top is Pueblo vegetable tanned leather from Badalassi Carlo Italy and the whole strap is saddle stitched, with edges hand burnished.
> 
> Amazing strap for less than half the price of the Tudor OEM.
> 
> View attachment 16055605


Looking good!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> When I tried out the Heritage Ranger and the Black Bay S&G they spoke to me instantly. Not so with the BB58 nor the BB58 Ag.
> 
> Guess I like them big. 😁


I hate to say, but I feel that the BB line (other than the GMT) is just so very vanilla-feeling. I mean, I was about to buy another BB GMT now that the date issues finally appear to be fixed. In fact, I sold the Breitling SO42 for that purpose. But then I got to thinking just how plain the BB felt to me (even though I still do want a GMT again at some point).

The Breitling SO44 Outerknown just scratched that itch of a funky looking diver without going overboard. Plus, the subtle green colorway is just phenomenal.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

"66 birth year for me

If I could have a birth year watch, it would be a 66 Seamaster 300 big triangle - 









This beautiful watch began evidencing issues with helium ingress popping crystals when ascending, from 100m during the Conshelf III mission, so Omega, working with Comex began work on the now iconic Ploprof, released 1971. The original 600m (@DaveandStu has two of!!!) was reissued/homaged a decade ago with the 1200. I love mine. But would swap mine for either the 300 triangle or the 600 Plongeur


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> I hate to say, but I feel that the BB line (other than the GMT) is just so very vanilla-feeling. I mean, I was about to buy another BB GMT now that the date issues finally appear to be fixed. In fact, I sold the Breitling SO42 for that purpose. But then I got to thinking just how plain the BB felt to me (even though I still do want a GMT again at some point).
> 
> The Breitling SO44 Outerknown just scratched that itch of a funky looking diver without going overboard. Plus, the subtle green colorway is just phenomenal.


Actually, I still like my BB S&G very much. Perhaps the BB58 Ag didn't look right because I'm used to the size of the 41mm case? Perhaps it's because the Tudor leather strap looked cheap and made the whole package looked bad...

Anyhow, I just don't see the need for the Ag when I already have this.










Maybe when I see the new BB58 Bronze I'll change my mind. ?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

yngrshr said:


> I hate to say, but I feel that the BB line (other than the GMT) is just so very vanilla-feeling. I mean, I was about to buy another BB GMT now that the date issues finally appear to be fixed. In fact, I sold the Breitling SO42 for that purpose. But then I got to thinking just how plain the BB felt to me (even though I still do want a GMT again at some point).
> 
> The Breitling SO44 Outerknown just scratched that itch of a funky looking diver without going overboard. Plus, the subtle green colorway is just phenomenal.


The SO44 is a super watch - I have admired it several times but cant justify and I have so many divers
Here's my very special to me Superocean Colt from 1995 - my wife bought it when I was priested


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> "66 birth year for me
> 
> If I could have a birth year watch, it would be a 66 Seamaster 300 big triangle -
> View attachment 16056338
> ...


That IS a beautiful watch. 👍🏻

Birth year watch eh🤔

...that would have to be the 1967 Tudor Ranger. Almost impossible to find, and with so many franken/fakes floating around even when one pops up I probably wouldn't touch it with a 10ft pole.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> That IS a beautiful watch. 👍🏻
> 
> Birth year watch eh🤔
> 
> ...


ah, yes - never seen one - though I once saw a vintage Tudor Ranger Red script (70's?)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

My my.. you guys are all Children! Children, I say!!

(‘56)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> ah, yes - never seen one - though I once saw a vintage Tudor Ranger Red script (70's?)


The history of the Tudor Ranger is very, very vague. Some claim the "red Ranger" never existed yet some insists they are real....





__





For Your Reference: The Tudor Ranger







www-rescapement-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My my.. you guys are all Children! Children, I say!!
> 
> ('56)


Well I have just the birth year watch for you sir, a 1956 Tudor Oyster Prince 34 ref 7909 ☺


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> My my.. you guys are all Children! Children, I say!!
> 
> ('56)


56 was a good year!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Well I have just the birth year watch for you sir, a 1956 Tudor Oyster Prince 34 ref 7909
> 
> View attachment 16056380


Or how about a 1956 Seamaster










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> My my.. you guys are all Children! Children, I say!!
> 
> ('56)


You stay young as long as you ride your bike!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> The history of the Tudor Ranger is very, very vague. Some claim the "red Ranger" never existed yet some insists they are real....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fascinating - I must confess my memory of it was of heavily painted red Ranger - almost too heavily and suggesting hand-painted addition not printed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Or how about a 1956 Seamaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's nice!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> My my.. you guys are all Children! Children, I say!!
> 
> ('56)


... says the young whippersnapper!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> You stay young as long as you ride your bike!


So true - as much for the mind as the bod'


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Or how about a 1956 Seamaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, everyone knows I'm a Tudor fanboy ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Fascinating - I must confess my memory of it was of heavily painted red Ranger - almost too heavily and suggesting hand-painted addition not printed


If you count the hand-painted lume on the dial...😉


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> My my.. you guys are all Children! Children, I say!!
> 
> ('56)


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Another beautiful beach day today, hot though, _really_ hot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

sportura said:


> Another beautiful beach day today, hot though, _really_ hot.


Still 90 degrees at 9 pm. Ugh.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> That's how I feel about much of the Black Bay line. Great on paper but meh in person. I sold my BB58 for this guy and never looked back.


To each his own bro. Unless i am also a meh in person.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> I hate to say, but I feel that the BB line (other than the GMT) is just so very vanilla-feeling. I mean, I was about to buy another BB GMT now that the date issues finally appear to be fixed. In fact, I sold the Breitling SO42 for that purpose. But then I got to thinking just how plain the BB felt to me (even though I still do want a GMT again at some point).
> 
> The Breitling SO44 Outerknown just scratched that itch of a funky looking diver without going overboard. Plus, the subtle green colorway is just phenomenal.


Nothing vanilla here bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Actually, I still like my BB S&G very much. Perhaps the BB58 Ag didn't look right because I'm used to the size of the 41mm case? Perhaps it's because the Tudor leather strap looked cheap and made the whole package looked bad...
> 
> Anyhow, I just don't see the need for the Ag when I already have this.
> 
> ...


BB is best in nato, bro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still 90 degrees at 9 pm. Ugh.


Speaking of hot...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My first birthyear watch. Also a birthmonth.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Smile


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Found the elephant and the giraffe


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

On the topic of birth years … I’m ‘93 - ROoOster !


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> On the topic of birth years &#8230; I'm '93 - ROoOster !


Bro, I was about to comment about how much farther ahead your watch game is vs mine at your age

Then I realized it is ahead of my watch game at my older age ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> On the topic of birth years &#8230; I'm '93 - ROoOster !


Wow. I was articling at a law firm in 1993, just before my call.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> On the topic of birth years &#8230; I'm '93 - ROoOster !


Wow. I graduated from high school in 93.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Bro, I was about to comment about how much farther ahead your watch game is vs mine at your age
> 
> Then I realized it is ahead of my watch game at my older age 🤣


Bro SaM is clearly one of our more sophisticated brothers in OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


>


Who's the eldest, bro? You and BT?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Bro SaM is clearly one of our more sophisticated brothers in OoO


Godfrey

if you can chart "sophistication density" (sophistication divided by age), SaM might be atop the list

PS: i made the term up


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> BB is best in nato, bro
> View attachment 16057147


This i definitely agree

Unfortunately the AD didn't have the NATO version for me to try on. And the tiny tang buckle of the leather strap version felt like a pathetic effort in cost saving. If they had made a deployant clasp like the previous Black Bays for the leather strap the watch would have felt a lot better than what it was.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Unfortunately the AD didn't have the NATO version for me to try on. And the tiny tang buckle of the leather strap version felt like a pathetic effort in cost saving. If they had made a deployant clasp like the previous Black Bays for the leather strap the watch would have felt a lot better than what it was.
> 
> View attachment 16057358
> 
> ...


My BBB was originally on a leather with that deployant. I found it nice as well. Am not much a fun of tongue buckles.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Wow. I graduated from high school in 93.


That was when I had my first existential crisis and started contemplating retiring, I was 31 back then.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> That was when I had my first existential crisis and started contemplating retiring, I was 31 back then.


Am hoping to retire at 50


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Bro SaM is clearly one of our more sophisticated brothers in OoO


I try my best!!! But still a lot to learn!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Does this evoke some french flair? Do i seem sophistiqué?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Does this evoke some french flair? Do i seem sophistiqué?
> View attachment 16057442


Oui mon cher


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oui mon cher


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pendant un moment, j'ai cru que j'étais dans l'autre fil


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Pendant un moment, j'ai cru que j'étais dans l'autre fil


Ça peut arriver de perdre le fil de ses idées 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ce que j'aime chez OoO - nous sommes tous des fils différents tissés ensemble


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> ce que j'aime chez OoO - nous sommes tous des fils différents tissés ensemble


Like a Tudor NATO? Woven to perfection in France?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Like a Tudor NATO? Woven to perfection in France?


This is made in France? Didnt know that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Argent


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> This is made in France? Didnt know that.
> View attachment 16057468


I suppose the metals on the strap are steel and not silver?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Or are they silver also?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> This is made in France? Didnt know that.
> View attachment 16057468


By a French company called Julien Faure supplying woven ribbons to the garment industry since 1864.









Tudor’s Incredible Fabric Straps & What Makes Them So Incred


Celebrating the Machine with a Heartbeat




revolutionwatch.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Or are they silver also?


My understanding is the metal parts on the NATO strap are the same silver as the case. Should be obvious as the color is whiter than stainless steel, which has a slight grey hue.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> My understanding is the metal parts on the NATO strap are the same silver as the case. Should be obvious as the color is whiter than stainless steel, which has a slight grey hue.


That's nice. My eyes are shot. It's also bronze on my BBBBB. So i suppose stainless steel on my BBB.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> By a French company called Julien Faure supplying woven ribbons to the garment industry since 1864.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#godfrey
Which is one of the reasons I loved my Ranger's NATO so much in the first place. Unlike other brands that throw in whatever nylon/cheap NATOs onto their watches (or cheap woven elastic bands that claims to be parachute straps, when in reality they won't even cut it for the waistband on undergarments 😏), Tudor actually went to the trouble to supply bonafide old-world workmanship/quality in choosing Julien Faure as their NATO supplier.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's the bronze


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> Which is one of the reasons I loved my Ranger's NATO so much in the first place. Unlike other brands that throw in whatever nylon/cheap NATOs onto their watches (or cheap woven elastic bands that claims to be parachute straps, when in reality they won't even cut it for the waistband on undergarments ?), Tudor actually went to the trouble to supply bonafide old-world workmanship/quality in choosing Julien Faure as their NATO supplier.


What's the proper term for these straps? Since technically and even functionally, theyre not NATO straps.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

le bronze


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> What's the proper term for these straps? Since technically and even functionally, theyre not NATO straps.


Most call them single-pass NATOs I believe? But fact is they resemble closest (single pass, buckle and keeper) to the RAF issue straps from 1954.








RAF STRAP IN 6B/2617 WEBBING - A.F.0210.


The 6B/2617 was the first nylon NATO strap issued by the RAF in 1954 for the MK11 navigator watches, the 6B/346 watch. By the time of the movie Goldfinger, in 1963, nylon pull through watch straps in RAF style were in common use.




af0210strap.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Most call them single-pass NATOs I believe? But fact is they resemble closest (single pass, buckle and keeper) to the RAF issue straps from 1954.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though unlike single pass NATOs as I know them, the Tudor NATOs are connected to the spring bars.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unlike the Omega NATOs, which really operate as one as you pass then through the spring bars.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Though unlike single pass NATOs as I know them, the Tudor NATOs are connected to the spring bars.


True. That's something Tudor introduced and was never seen before. However, you can still used the Tudor NATOs like a regular single-pass without putting the springbars through the strap and thread the NATO onto the watch instead, making them workable even on watches with fixed bars, like the original dirty dozen military issue watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> True. That's something Tudor introduced and was never seen before. However, you can still used the Tudor NATOs like a regular single-pass without putting the springbars through the strap and thread the NATO onto the watch instead, making them workable even on watches with fixed bars, like the original dirty dozen military issue watches.


Hmmmm. Didnt know that. The part where the spring bars go through wont bulge?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's the Omega NATO









if tudor is short, omega is long (twss)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmm. Didnt know that. The part where the spring bars go through wont bulge?


Nope, not really. Try it. Makes it so much easier to swap straps on the fly.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, not really. Try it. Makes it so much easier to swap straps on the fly.


maybe next time. Kinda hard now as the straps are fixed to the spring bars. I would have to go to the AD to have them changed.

unlike @JustAbe , i dont have a butler.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> maybe next time. Kinda hard now as the straps are fixed to the spring bars. I would have to go to the AD to have them changed.
> 
> unlike @JustAbe , i dont have a butler.


You mean you have so many watches and yet you don't have a few proper springbar tools? Shame on you brother Pong 😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pongster said:


> This is made in France? Didnt know that.
> View attachment 16057468


Hey Pong,
Have you looked at Fabrique Nationale for some Zulus.
They are excellent mate.
Davr

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> This is made in France? Didnt know that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Pong,
> Have you looked at Fabrique Nationale for some Zulus.
> They are excellent mate.
> Davr
> ...


Not yet. Am a cheapskate. Bought straps from strapsco and chibuntu.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> maybe next time. Kinda hard now as the straps are fixed to the spring bars. I would have to go to the AD to have them changed.
> 
> unlike @JustAbe , i dont have a *watch *butler.


FIFY


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You mean you have so many watches and yet you don't have a few proper springbar tools? Shame on you brother Pong 😂


I have springbar tools. Here is one.









Which makes it worse.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Dayum, Whole Lotta Tudor Love today. I haven't really wanted to add anything to my main stable for a long time except I was negotiating for a BB GMT a while back. Sure, lots of stuff I talk about wanting, but the BB GMT is one of the few I've seriously pursued recently. So yeah, just been collecting G-Shocks for the most part these days.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Dayum, Whole Lotta Tudor Love today. I haven't really wanted to add anything to my main stable for a long time except I was negotiating for a BB GMT a while back. Sure, lots of stuff I talk about wanting, but the BB GMT is one of the few I've seriously pursued recently. So yeah, just been collecting G-Shocks for the most part these days.


Dont give up bro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Dayum, Whole Lotta Tudor Love today. I haven't really wanted to add anything to my main stable for a long time except I was negotiating for a BB GMT a while back. Sure, lots of stuff I talk about wanting, but the BB GMT is one of the few I've seriously pursued recently. So yeah, just been collecting G-Shocks for the most part these days.


I don't know your take on TT, but have you considered this one? IMO, it's the most beautiful Tudor ever.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Dont give up bro


Thanks, yeah just want to find one in SK. Don't want to mess with anymore import taxes, which makes things a bit more difficult. Probably sell a few things before I pursue it again.


Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know your take on TT, but have you considered this one? IMO, it's the most beautiful Tudor ever.
> 
> View attachment 16057550


I like TT and actually like that. I'm generally not into chronos, but I do like that, and also like the highly coveted panda.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Thanks, yeah just want to find one in SK. Don't want to mess with anymore import taxes, which makes things a bit more difficult. Probably sell a few things before I pursue it again.
> 
> I like TT and actually like that. I'm generally not into chronos, but I do like that, and also like the highly coveted panda.


Where's SK?

i agree. Something nice about that TT Chrono. Maybe the black and red. And the gold on the dial as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

South Korea?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> South Korea?


Oh, sorry. Yeah. Technically ROK so I didn't even write it correctly haha


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Oh, sorry. Yeah. Technically ROK so I didn't even write it correctly haha


Didnt realize youre from Korea.

A Korean national? Or an expat in Korea?

my boss loves Koreanovelas

annyeonghaseyo


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Didnt realize youre from Korea.
> 
> A Korean national? Or an expat in Korea?
> 
> ...


Expat. Been here over a decade. The way Korean pop culture has exploded in the last 5 years blows my mind. It is cool to see.
I'm a huge fan of their cinema and one of my favorite writers is Korean, actually.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Expat. Been here over a decade. The way Korean pop culture has exploded in the last 5 years blows my mind. It is cool to see.
> I'm a huge fan of their cinema and one of my favorite writers is Korean, actually.


Nice. My boss sells Korean cars here. And my daughter attended a summer ballet program in Seoul a few years back. Would love to visit again.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Nice. My boss sells Korean cars here. And my daughter attended a summer ballet program in Seoul a few years back. Would love to visit again.


Yeah, lovely people here and Seoul is great. You like Korean food?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, lovely people here and Seoul is great. You like Korean food?


My boss loves to cook Korean food. 

am not much of a picky eater for as long as pork, beef or chicken. With rice. Any cuisine.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, lovely people here and Seoul is great. You like Korean food?


What does your boss (wife) sell? The Genesis line is very nice, but I heard they're only sold in ROK. Not sure if that is true.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> What does your boss sell? The Genesis line is very nice, but I heard they're only sold in ROK. Not sure if that is true.


Before Kia and Hyundai. Now just Hyundai as another group took over Kia here.

She used to sell Genesis here before. When it wasnt yet a separate brand.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Before Kia and Hyundai. Now just Hyundai as another group took over Kia here.
> 
> She used to sell Genesis here before. When it wasnt yet a separate brand.


Good to know. Now I can "Told you so" my gf she is wrong because she kept telling me a while back that Genesis is KDM only. Or maybe I shouldn't......


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Good to know. Now I can "Told you so" my gf she is wrong because she kept telling me a while back that Genesis is KDM only. Or maybe I shouldn't......


It was Hyundai Genesis Coupe before when it was sold here. I understand that they did a Toyota-Lexus and now Genesis is a separate brand. They folded in the Equus as well into it. And there isnt a sports car in the current line up I believe.

if i recall correctly, you can order a Genesis car from any Hyundai dealer here. But there may be nothing on display (unlike before).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Is your girlfriend Korean?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I believe BS is married to a Korean.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of Koreans, am in the hunt for a Moranbong and a Romanson. But not in a rush.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Where's SK?
> 
> i agree. Something nice about that TT Chrono. Maybe the black and red. And the gold on the dial as well.


I think the brushed gold, along with the details you mentioned, makes it a very interesting watch; there are a lot of things to look at.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Is your girlfriend Korean?


Yeah


Pongster said:


> Speaking of Koreans, am in the hunt for a Moranbong and a Romanson. But not in a rush.


Oh, the Moranbong is North Korean. The Romanson...not sure. North Korean, too?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

It's just past 0500 hours in the high-Continental portion of western North America and a five-minute scan through OoO has taken me through Asian cuisine, auto-industry import/export, legacy fabric manufacture in France, who could-have and still might retire at a minority fraction of my own age, and ultimately, how to determine my own _sophistication density (SD) _based upon a simple equation - the quotient of which is not an impressive integer [in my case]. Eclectic brilliance, here in OoO.

As I begin my coffee ritual, I feel empowered, informed, and just slightly on-edge. Perfect!

Off to it >>


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> ...legacy fabric manufacture in France...


Best French fabric ever made...French terry, i.e. sweat pants. 😄


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah
> 
> Oh, the Moranbong is North Korean. The Romanson...not sure. North Korean, too?


Romanson is South Korean



https://www.korea.net/NewsFocus/Business/view?articleId=118887


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Romanson is South Korean
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.korea.net/NewsFocus/Business/view?articleId=118887


Thanks PF. Checking that out now


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> On the topic of birth years &#8230; I'm '93 - ROoOster !


I re-entered college after three years of delivering pizzas and answering phones.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I believe BS is married to a Korean.


Yup. Visited a friend in Busan with her and Grandpa & Grandpa BS a couple years ago:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I try my best!!! But still a lot to learn!


Then again, you already have the coolest Omega.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> True. That's something Tudor introduced and was never seen before. However, you can still used the Tudor NATOs like a regular single-pass without putting the springbars through the strap and thread the NATO onto the watch instead, making them workable even on watches with fixed bars, like the original dirty dozen military issue watches.


"You can learn anything in this thread."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Good to know. Now I can "Told you so" my gf she is wrong because she kept telling me a while back that Genesis is KDM only. Or maybe I shouldn't......


Nah, go ahead. That kind of stuff always turns out well...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Who's the eldest, bro? You and BT?


Me


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I try my best!!! But still a lot to learn!


When one stops learning, one starts dying no matter what age&#8230;


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. Visited a friend in Busan with her and Grandpa & Grandpa BS a couple years ago:
> 
> View attachment 16057716


Quite like Busan. When it comes to big cities in Korea, I prefer it to Seoul in some ways


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I fear for the people of Afghanistan with all the news reports I'm seeing. There is no reasoning with fanatics...

I just hope the US does the right thing by all the Afghan interpreters (and their families) that have helped us the last 20 years.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I fear for the people of Afghanistan with all the news reports I'm seeing. There is no reasoning with fanatics...
> 
> I just hope the US does the right thing by all the Afghan interpreters (and their families) that have helped us the last 20 years.


What's currently happening is very reminiscent of what happened in 1975.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> What's currently happening is very reminiscent of what happened in 1975.


I think this is much much worse...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think this is much much worse...


I think you might be correct&#8230;


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Me


So you are eldest and SaM is youngest? Or is there somebody younger?

unfortunately, i am a few months older than SaM.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah
> 
> Oh, the Moranbong is North Korean. The Romanson...not sure. North Korean, too?


South Korean


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Romanson is South Korean
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.korea.net/NewsFocus/Business/view?articleId=118887


Nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Quite like Busan. When it comes to big cities in Korea, I prefer it to Seoul in some ways


Never been. Maybe would take the Train to Busan one of these days.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think this is much much worse...


What's happening?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Never been. Maybe would take the Train to Busan one of these days.


Well played  
If you ever need a Host, let me know


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Well played
> If you ever need a Host, let me know


Thanks for the generous offer. Much appreciated. But i dont want to be a Parasite.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Thanks for the generous offer. Much appreciated. But i dont want to be a Parasite.


The TV show reference 😂🤣


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Thanks for the generous offer. Much appreciated. But i dont want to be a Parasite.


Nice work again Old Boy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice work again Old Boy


Calling me that is like saying there's Snow (in) April


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Calling me that is like saying there's Snow (in) April


Fair enough. Might've been unfair. To make up for it, next time you are in Korea let me get you A Taxi Driver.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Fair enough. Might've been unfair. To make up for it, next time you are in Korea let me get you A Taxi Driver.


That may be a good idea. I am bad at Negotiation.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> That may be a good idea. I am bad at Negotiation.


Fair enough. Well, if you are ever in need of a Friend


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Fair enough. Well, if you are ever in need of a Friend


I can consider you my friend if it is possible for me to Crash Landing On You


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I can consider you my friend if it is possible for me to Crash Landing On You


Damn, you finally got me. No clue what that is. Haha 
Okay, response:
Sure, no problem, but don't expect me to be your Mother.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

One of my best meal was in Seoul years ago. The Soya crab was ridiculously tasty.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Damn, you finally got me. No clue what that is. Haha
> Okay, response:
> Sure, no problem, but don't expect me to be your Mother.


What? That was the biggest Korean drama series that hit the Philippines. Same leads as Negotiation. @BarracksSi you know it?

i wont expect you to be my mother alright. Maybe a Goblin?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> What? That was the biggest Korean drama series that hit the Philippines. @BarracksSi you know it?
> 
> i wont expect you to be my mother alright. Maybe a Goblin?


Ahhhh, I don't watch TV. Makes sense. Haha Goblin? No idea. All I know is I have a bit of a Thirst.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

There is one drama we watch that I LOVE. Reply 1988...have you watched it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> There is one drama we watch that I LOVE. Reply 1988...have you watched it?


Seen only the first episode. Set in Seoul Olympics.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Ahhhh, I don't watch TV. Makes sense. Haha Goblin? No idea. All I know is I have a bit of a Thirst.
> View attachment 16058060


Drink up. I know you have an Extreme Job.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Drink up. I know you have an Extreme Job.


Yeah, tough and I see a bit of everything including The Good, The Bad, and The Weird.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, tough and I see a bit of everything including The Good, The Bad, and The Weird.


All of those you see in High Society


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> All of those you see in High Society


What's next? You guys are all gonna start wearing Suits?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> What's next? You guys are all gonna start wearing Suits?


#Godfrey and for you brother Pong, that's a double reference. 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> What's next? You guys are all gonna start wearing Suits?


Only for the Designated Survivor


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Words fail me here...

https://www.thecut.com/2021/08/bama-rush-tiktok.html

I shook my head harder and harder as I read on...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> All of those you see in High Society


Dunno about the Philippines, but that is a "gentlemen's magazine" here. Long defunct, I believe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dunno about the Philippines, but that is a "gentlemen's magazine" here. Long defunct, I believe.


It's not a Philippine reference but Korean. That being said, your post may not be totally off-tangent.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Words fail me here...
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/2021/08/bama-rush-tiktok.html
> 
> I shook my head harder and harder as I read on...


Am actually curious about the fraternity/sorority system in the US and how they compare to other countries.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Am actually curious about the fraternity/sorority system in the US and how they compare to other countries.


Sorta like reading Playboy for the articles?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorta like reading Playboy for the articles?


Was there anything else there? Dont like reading ads.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sad to leave the City!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> What? That was the biggest Korean drama series that hit the Philippines. Same leads as Negotiation. @BarracksSi you know it?
> 
> i wont expect you to be my mother alright. Maybe a Goblin?


I know of Crash Landing, but we've never watched it. Goblin was really good, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Words fail me here...
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/2021/08/bama-rush-tiktok.html
> 
> I shook my head harder and harder as I read on...


All I want to say is&#8230;

WHY DO SELFIE CAMS STILL RECORD BACKWARDS???


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> There is one drama we watch that I LOVE. Reply 1988...have you watched it?


I haven't watched it, but it just now occurred to me what was happening in ROK not too long before 1988 (the Fifth Republic era), and I wonder how much of it is referenced in the show.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It is *HOT*! Smokin' *HOT*!

Oh, the temperature is too.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Then again, you already have the coolest Omega.


The classiest? sure - its amazing
The coolest? I protest


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> What's currently happening is very reminiscent of what happened in 1975.


certainly seems the same James
kyrie eleison


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Dayum, Whole Lotta Tudor Love today. I haven't really wanted to add anything to my main stable for a long time except I was negotiating for a BB GMT a while back. Sure, lots of stuff I talk about wanting, but the BB GMT is one of the few I've seriously pursued recently. So yeah, just been collecting G-Shocks for the most part these days.


dont fight it brother


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Am hoping to retire at 50


I am hoping to retire before I die. If I were a betting man, I would not bet on it lol


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> I am hoping to retire before I die. If I were a betting man, I would not bet on it lol


Godfrey

Don't let my lack of retirement kill OoO!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Don't let my lack of retirement kill OoO!


Will be hard to kill OoO. Has a life of its own.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Will be hard to kill OoO. Has a life of its own.


Oh I know, I was bored lol


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The thread needs an Omega once in a while


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Same with Jenna.










Jenna, don't stop!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Same with Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 16059103
> 
> ...


Is she in the process of taking off her jacket or putting it on?


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Words fail me here...
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/2021/08/bama-rush-tiktok.html
> 
> I shook my head harder and harder as I read on...


So I clicked on the link and watched the videos and I was blown away at the stupidity so I went and asked my wife if she had to do that sort of stuff and she said she did. Now she went to Georgia Tech and there was only 7 sororities so it wasn't as bad but that's what they do. I asked her why and she said that after the first week it's fun. Dances, formals and lots of parties and such. I will say that her being in her particular sorority has netted her several business deals over the years but I hope my daughter chooses to not involve herself in this mess, even though my wife says she's a legacy member in hers. I've never felt older or more out of touch than I do tonight &#8230;.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I haven't watched it, but it just now occurred to me what was happening in ROK not too long before 1988 (the Fifth Republic era), and I wonder how much of it is referenced in the show.


Quite a bit. One of the daughters is in college and wants to get involved in the protests and fights with her parents over it. My Korean isn't the best to say the least so I rely on my friend or gf quite a bit. It is basically a Korean Wonder Years in a lot of ways, just with a larger cast of characters and perspectives.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rmurphy said:


> So I clicked on the link and watched the videos and I was blown away at the stupidity so I went and asked my wife if she had to do that sort of stuff and she said she did. Now she went to Georgia Tech and there was only 7 sororities so it wasn't as bad but that's what they do. I asked her why and she said that after the first week it's fun. Dances, formals and lots of parties and such. I will say that her being in her particular sorority has netted her several business deals over the years but I hope my daughter chooses to not involve herself in this mess, even though my wife says she's a legacy member in hers. I've never felt older or more out of touch than I do tonight &#8230;..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you join a fraternity?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> The thread needs an Omega once in a while
> View attachment 16059009


And EVERY Omega thread needs a Rolex 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> All I want to say is&#8230;
> 
> WHY DO SELFIE CAMS STILL RECORD BACKWARDS???
> 
> View attachment 16058381


so that sorority girls don't get confused when, while posing&#8230;.. they move their left arm, but it looks like they're moving their right arm. Oh, my, gawd.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's the steel on the French NATO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My first Tudor. A BBB.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> I am hoping to retire before I die. If I were a betting man, I would not bet on it lol


This guy probably had a similar thought (he'd retire before dying), but life or more precisely death had a different calling.

In 1719 they found his body well preserved in the 1000 year old copper mine in Dalarna. They put him on display and eventually his fiancé identified him as Fat Mats who disappeared in 1677. She thought that he might have had second thoughts about marriage and ran off.

His mummified remains were on display for 30 years!










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> This guy probably had a similar thought (he'd retire before dying), but life or more precisely death had a different calling.
> 
> In 1719 they found his body well preserved in the 1000 year old copper mine in Dalarna. They put him on display and eventually his fiancé identified him as Fat Mats who disappeared in 1677. She thought that he might have had second thoughts about marriage and ran off.
> 
> ...


Is he in a running motion?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> This guy probably had a similar thought (he'd retire before dying), but life or more precisely death had a different calling.
> 
> In 1719 they found his body well preserved in the 1000 year old copper mine in Dalarna. They put him on display and eventually his fiancé identified him as Fat Mats who disappeared in 1677. She thought that he might have had second thoughts about marriage and ran off.
> 
> ...


Are you positive? I'm pretty sure that is just Keith Richards after 5 o'clock.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ already ten past six


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Speaking of The Stones, "She's Like a Rainbow"


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> This guy probably had a similar thought (he'd retire before dying), but life or more precisely death had a different calling.
> 
> In 1719 they found his body well preserved in the 1000 year old copper mine in Dalarna. They put him on display and eventually his fiancé identified him as Fat Mats who disappeared in 1677. She thought that he might have had second thoughts about marriage and ran off.
> 
> ...











Wow. Creepy. He looks a bit like Dr. Who?.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> ^ already ten past six
> View attachment 16059564


Same here, but my time is am.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Same here, but my time is am.


Godfrey.
See...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Same here, but my time is am.


my watch is primitive and crude, bro. Doesnt distinguish between ante or post meridian.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> See...
> View attachment 16059576


I believe you. Even without this pic.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Wow. Creepy. He looks a bit like Dr. Who?.


Who?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> I believe you. Even without this pic.


It was too good of a sunrise to waste.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> It was too good of a sunrise to waste.


I agree.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Who?


 These guys...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> These guys...


Any a Good Doctor?

@Mr.Jones82 @BarracksSi


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> ^ already ten past six
> View attachment 16059564


It's now 6:25.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Any a Good Doctor?
> 
> @Mr.Jones82 @BarracksSi


Yikes, I wouldn't trust these fellas. I feel just like I Saw The Devil.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yikes, I wouldn't trust these fellas. I feel just like I Saw The Devil.


Sure it wasnt Hyde Jekyll, Me?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Sure it wasnt Hyde Jekyll, Me?


I'd have to live Ten Thousand Lives to keep up with all of your drama references


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Marendra said:


> so that sorority girls don't get confused when, while posing&#8230;.. they move their left arm, but it looks like they're moving their right arm. Oh, my, gawd.


And when the sorority girl happens to be blonde, oh, my gawd.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'd have to live Ten Thousand Lives to keep up with all of your drama references


Am surprised you got em all. Theyre supposed to be each a Confidential Assignment.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Whio knew Michelle Pfeiffer had legs?










A true Cali girl!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whio knew Michelle Pfeiffer had legs?
> 
> View attachment 16059795
> 
> ...


At a glance I thought you wrote "call girl"! I blame your previous mention of a certain gentlemen's magazine that got stuck in my head ..


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 16059692
> 
> ...


Sorority girls?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Sorority girls?


Would have a terrible waste if not...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whio knew Michelle Pfeiffer had legs?
> 
> View attachment 16059795
> 
> ...


Sorority girl?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Sorority girl?


Don't think Cali girls and sororities were a thing back in the day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't think Cali girls and sororities were a thing back in the day.


Gf.

That said, I was amazed at the number of fraternities and sororities on campus 10-20 yrs after my day...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't think Cali girls and sororities were a thing back in the day.


Sororities started here in the 1930s. Fraternities in 1918.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Sororities started here in the 1930s. Fraternities in 1918.


While they were very likely on campus, joining them wasn't a thing at Berkeley back then...

"The People's Republic of Berkeley."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just watched the documentary on the Malice at the Palace.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> so that sorority girls don't get confused when, while posing&#8230;.. they move their left arm, but it looks like they're moving their right arm. Oh, my, gawd.


Like for real like ya know like for sure like like

Technically speaking, a phone can always record the selfie camera with the correct orientation. But for whatever lazy reason, some phone manufacturers decided to just do a screen capture of the live image instead, and it's caught on.

Bugs the shyt out of me when I can't read any signs or labels. Makes the person look technologically inept, too - can't even take a selfie without screwing it up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Am surprised you got em all. Theyre supposed to be each a Confidential Assignment.


A brief one can still be an Extreme Job.

Possibly requiring the help of Lady Girl Cops.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> A brief one can still be an Extreme Job.
> 
> Possibly requiring the help of Lady Cops.


Good thing i went to Law School


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Like for real like ya know like for sure like like
> 
> Technically speaking, a phone can always record the selfie camera with the correct orientation. But for whatever lazy reason, some phone manufacturers decided to just do a screen capture of the live image instead, and it's caught on.
> 
> Bugs the shyt out of me when I can't read any signs or labels. Makes the person look technologically inept, too - can't even take a selfie without screwing it up.


They only do it on the front facing camera, so that selfies look and feel like mirror images. Unless your face is perfectly symmetrical (rare), most people prefer the mirror image, since they feel it "looks like them" vs what other people actually see.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Marendra said:


> They only do it on the front facing camera, so that selfies look and feel like mirror images. Unless your face is perfectly symmetrical (rare), most people prefer the mirror image, since they feel it "looks like them" vs what other people actually see.


Seems vain to me. Maybe the vanity is what bugs me about it, too. (yeah, selfies are inherently vain, but I try to restrict them to documenting something, like I've arrived at a location and need to tell a friend where I am)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Speaking of Korea -- Happy Independence Day!









National Liberation Day of Korea - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> A brief one can still be an Extreme Job.
> 
> Possibly requiring the help of Lady Cops.


Here you go.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 16060268


(or also released as "Miss and Mrs Cop", I think)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Speaking of The Stones, "She's Like a Rainbow"
> View attachment 16059566


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 16060268


Nice nails for an on-duty cop. 😬


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Karen wearing watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Where all the WIS eat? I'm not sure about the food, but great lume.😂


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Like for real like ya know like for sure like like









BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of Korea -- Happy Independence Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last year there were protests and rallies that ended up being massive super spreader events. Got an emergency text from the government yesterday telling everyone not to attend any protests or gatherings...yeah, I'm sure everyone will listen 🙄


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Last year there were protests and rallies that ended up being massive super spreader events. Got an emergency text from the government yesterday telling everyone not to attend any protests or gatherings...yeah, I'm sure everyone will listen


Mom-in-law went to one of those protests. She had to get a covid test and isolate just in case (she turned out fine). This was when the mayor of Seoul got called out for sexual harassment.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Mom-in-law went to one of those protests. She had to get a covid test and isolate just in case (she turned out fine). This was when the mayor of Seoul got called out for sexual harassment.


Did he resign?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Question for Brother Dick and all the photographers out there: Mrs. BSF wants to buy me a camera for my birthday so that I can take better pics than what my Samsung smartphone can do. Any suggestions? 

I don't want to lug a DSLR around my neck; something compact and small enough to fit in the pockets of my cargo shorts would be ideal. What's the next step up from a simple point-and-shoot?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Question for Brother Dick and all the photographers out there: Mrs. BSF wants to buy me a camera for my birthday so that I can take better pics than what my Samsung smartphone can do. Any suggestions?
> 
> I don't want to lug a DSLR around my neck; something compact and small enough to fit in the pockets of my cargo shorts would be ideal. What's the next step up from a simple point-and-shoot?
> 
> Thanks so much.


Latest iPhone? I am Samsung as well, but my wife's Promax camera is better than mine. It would not require any extra items around your neck lol


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My youngest asked to try it on and he said still too big


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Question for Brother Dick and all the photographers out there: Mrs. BSF wants to buy me a camera for my birthday so that I can take better pics than what my Samsung smartphone can do. Any suggestions?
> 
> I don't want to lug a DSLR around my neck; *something compact and small enough to fit in the pockets of my cargo shorts would be ideal*. What's the next step up from a simple point-and-shoot?
> 
> Thanks so much.


Next logical step up from a point and shoot would be a mirrorless. They absolutely benefit from having a larger image sensor and would give you image quality comparable to a full size DSLR. But the only problem with these cameras isn't the size of the camera body, but the lens itself. If you want them to fit into your cargo pants' pockets you'll need a very compact lens. So I would suggest a Sony a-6000 camera body and an SLEP1650 lens combo. This can serve as your walk-around setup and still maintain the versatility of a lens change of you need a more specific lens for a different genre, like macro photos for watches for instance.

Of course there are other mirrorless to choose from. Nikon, Leica, Panasonic, Canon they all do. Usually I suggest Sony because of their vivid color repro in their default JPEG algorithm. But if you intend to shoot only in raw (which I doubt) then your focus would be on lens availability (if you intend to expand your lens collection) and/or price.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Next logical step up from a point and shoot would be a mirrorless. They absolutely benefit from having a larger image sensor and would give you image quality comparable to a full size DSLR. But the only problem with these cameras isn't the size of the camera body, but the lens itself. If you want them to fit into your cargo pants' pockets you'll need a very compact lens. So I would suggest a Sony a-6000 camera body and an SLEP1650 lens combo. This can serve as your walk-around setup and still maintain the versatility of a lens change of you need a more specific lens for a different genre, like macro photos for watches for instance.
> 
> Of course there are other mirrorless to choose from. Nikon, Leica, Panasonic, Canon they all do. Usually I suggest Sony because of their vivid color repro in their default JPEG algorithm. But if you intend to shoot only in raw (which I doubt) then your focus would be on lens availability (if you intend to expand your lens collection) and/or price.


Hmmmm. Am sticking to watches. So complicated.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmm. Am sticking to watches. So complicated.


Ok, there, I have the perfect camera for you Pong


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I am far from proficient with a camera. In fact I'm barely functional in that area, but when I want to go beyond my phone I have a couple of Panasonic Lumix (LX3 and LX5) with some accessories that were my work tools that I use. A good size, easy to use, and darn good pictures most of the time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yellow, anyone?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yellow, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 16061332


Yellow?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yellow, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 16061332


Was wearing a bit of yellow earlier today, too


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Did he resign?


I think he committed suicide before resigning. He wrote out a statement saying, basically, "I'm sorry for what I did". And publicly, he was a champion for women's rights. Either way, it's a dark enough story that I didn't want to spend time dwelling on it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Weekend in photos time...

Korean BBQ at Parks (this place has two Michelin stars, which is amazing for the KBBQ place)




























View from Temescal Peak to LA LA Land










NASA G










Apollo roaming the hood










Raced Mav Jr from the lake to the sign - he won!




























JM G










Me and my wingman










Cassell's 1/3 burger with cheese, bacon, egg, grilled onions and mushrooms - unhealthy but so so good.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> Weekend in photos time...
> 
> Korean BBQ at Parks (this place has two Michelin stars, which is amazing for the KBBQ place)
> 
> ...


Excellent crew, worthy mission 👍🏼


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Weekend in photos time...
> Apollo roaming the hood


More pics of Apollo please!



mav said:


> Me and my wingman


Great pic!












mav said:


> Cassell's 1/3 burger with cheese, bacon, egg, grilled onions and mushrooms - unhealthy but so so good.


Dude, you were holding out on me! I would've driven to LA for that burger!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread needs more Jenna.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Weekend in photos time...
> 
> Korean BBQ at Parks (this place has two Michelin stars, which is amazing for the KBBQ place)
> 
> ...


What I wouldn't give right now to spend some time with my kids...😕


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been meaning to post this for a while but got distracted...

Jenna










Linda










Nina










Paulina


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been meaning to post this for a while but got distracted...
> 
> Jenna
> 
> ...












Let's keep this up shall we? 😬


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More pics of Apollo please!
> 
> Great pic!
> 
> ...


Uh oops, didn't think of Cassell's - next time you're in town, lunch is on me!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16062596
> 
> 
> Let's keep this up shall we? 😬


Belinda


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> What I wouldn't give right now to spend some time with my kids...😕


Hopefully soon my friend.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs more Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 16062557
> 
> ...


The highly photogenic Jenna.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

PF, somebody posted the TT Tudor you are championing in the WRUW Tudor only thread. Was on a bund though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I stumbled onto something today that might help the brothers...

I told Mrs. BSF that I was worried about outliving our money and that perhaps we needed to increase our allocation to stocks, rather than stashing everything in bonds and cash. She freaked out and said, "WTF do you mean?? You've always said we were in good shape!"

Upon further investigation, I somehow overestimated our expenses _and_ put in some bad numbers in the model. Oops!

Mrs. BSF was so relieved, she said, "Go out and buy another watch!" 😂😂


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Coincidentally just now saw this post:
> 
> View attachment 16055153


This is true. I was at a Greek place with my family once that had like 70 things on the menu. I had to leave quickly so I asked that my meal be brought out as soon as possible.

Took them 3 minutes


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I just wanted to say that I am alive and greet the admirers of the perfectly matched shirts for the watch. Hope you are all healthy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> I just wanted to say that I am alive and greet the admirers of the perfectly matched shirts for the watch. Hope you are all healthy.


Hello bro mario


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I stumbled onto something today that might help the brothers...
> 
> I told Mrs. BSF that I was worried about outliving our money and that perhaps we needed to increase our allocation to stocks, rather than stashing everything in bonds and cash. She freaked out and said, "WTF do you mean?? You've always said we were in good shape!"
> 
> ...


What's the goal of the model, bro? To spend everything within your lifetime?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I just wanted to say that I am alive and greet the admirers of the perfectly matched shirts for the watch. Hope you are all healthy.


All the best to you too and stay safe ☺


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I just wanted to say that I am alive and greet the admirers of the perfectly matched shirts for the watch. Hope you are all healthy.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Wow. Creepy. He looks a bit like Dr. Who?.


Most of the Dr Who actors look like they are 300 years old!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whio knew Michelle Pfeiffer had legs?
> 
> View attachment 16059795
> 
> ...


I've seen her walk before!

Was Michelle not always considered a bombshell?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I've seen her walk before!
> 
> Was Michelle not always considered a bombshell?


I do consider her


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Belinda
> 
> View attachment 16062599


If we are playing that game, then Susanna

Then









and now









Either way I'm good


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> What's the goal of the model, bro? To spend everything within your lifetime?


Pretty much. With a little bit left over...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I've seen her walk before!
> 
> Was Michelle not always considered a bombshell?


Yes, but I've always looked at her face. Who knew she had a rocking bod??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> If we are playing that game, then Susanna
> 
> Then
> 
> ...


Adriana


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Pretty much. With a little bit left over...


what's your model for the lifetime? Actuarial-based?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> what's your model for the lifetime? Actuarial-based?


No, my family has a history of longevity, so I leaned to the right hand side of the distribution. Mom is still around at 95, dad passed at 97 and grandma was 104.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Hello bro mario
> View attachment 16063135


Ah, there's more one-handed watches besides Meistersinger!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, there's more one-handed watches besides Meistersinger!


Did you say MeisterSinger?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey guys. Sorry it’s been a few. Covid is back and it’s freakin PISSED. I know it’s tough to sort through what the news is saying and whether or not it’s true, but this past Thursday we only had one Covid patient that was intubated in the unit. Here we are Tuesday of the next week and the unit is FULL and busting at the seams with Covid patients. My brother who is an anesthesiologist (Nashville, TN) and my brother-in-law who is a CRNA (Bowling Green, Ky) both say it is the same way at their hospitals. 

We reportedly flew a couple patients to Rhode Island in the last couple days because that was the closest empty ICU beds.

Stay safe out there guys/gals. I’ve been working 100hrs / week.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry it's been a few. Covid is back and it's freakin PISSED. I know it's tough to sort through what the news is saying and whether or not it's true, but this past Thursday we only had one Covid patient that was intubated in the unit. Here we are Tuesday of the next week and the unit is FULL and busting at the seams with Covid patients. My brother who is an anesthesiologist (Nashville, TN) and my brother-in-law who is a CRNA (Bowling Green, Ky) both say it is the same way at their hospitals.
> 
> We reportedly flew a couple patients to Rhode Island in the last couple days because that was the closest empty ICU beds.
> 
> Stay safe out there guys/gals. I've been working 100hrs / week.


That's horrible, please stay safe Jason. ??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry it's been a few. Covid is back and it's freakin PISSED. I know it's tough to sort through what the news is saying and whether or not it's true, but this past Thursday we only had one Covid patient that was intubated in the unit. Here we are Tuesday of the next week and the unit is FULL and busting at the seams with Covid patients. My brother who is an anesthesiologist (Nashville, TN) and my brother-in-law who is a CRNA (Bowling Green, Ky) both say it is the same way at their hospitals.
> 
> We reportedly flew a couple patients to Rhode Island in the last couple days because that was the closest empty ICU beds.
> 
> Stay safe out there guys/gals. I've been working 100hrs / week.


Thanks to you and your staff from the WUS GROUP!

✈✈✈


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> I just wanted to say that I am alive and greet the admirers of the perfectly matched shirts for the watch. Hope you are all healthy.


Great combo!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry it's been a few. Covid is back and it's freakin PISSED. I know it's tough to sort through what the news is saying and whether or not it's true, but this past Thursday we only had one Covid patient that was intubated in the unit. Here we are Tuesday of the next week and the unit is FULL and busting at the seams with Covid patients. My brother who is an anesthesiologist (Nashville, TN) and my brother-in-law who is a CRNA (Bowling Green, Ky) both say it is the same way at their hospitals.
> 
> We reportedly flew a couple patients to Rhode Island in the last couple days because that was the closest empty ICU beds.
> 
> Stay safe out there guys/gals. I've been working 100hrs / week.


Stay safe!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yellow, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 16061332


Yellow?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry it's been a few. Covid is back and it's freakin PISSED. I know it's tough to sort through what the news is saying and whether or not it's true, but this past Thursday we only had one Covid patient that was intubated in the unit. Here we are Tuesday of the next week and the unit is FULL and busting at the seams with Covid patients. My brother who is an anesthesiologist (Nashville, TN) and my brother-in-law who is a CRNA (Bowling Green, Ky) both say it is the same way at their hospitals.
> 
> We reportedly flew a couple patients to Rhode Island in the last couple days because that was the closest empty ICU beds.
> 
> Stay safe out there guys/gals. I've been working 100hrs / week.


Thanks for the 1st hand account.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry it's been a few. Covid is back and it's freakin PISSED. I know it's tough to sort through what the news is saying and whether or not it's true, but this past Thursday we only had one Covid patient that was intubated in the unit. Here we are Tuesday of the next week and the unit is FULL and busting at the seams with Covid patients. My brother who is an anesthesiologist (Nashville, TN) and my brother-in-law who is a CRNA (Bowling Green, Ky) both say it is the same way at their hospitals.
> 
> We reportedly flew a couple patients to Rhode Island in the last couple days because that was the closest empty ICU beds.
> 
> Stay safe out there guys/gals. I've been working 100hrs / week.


Hey Jason. Thank you to you and all of the other medical professionals out there. You guys are real heroes.

Stay safe.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> I just wanted to say that I am alive and greet the admirers of the perfectly matched shirts for the watch. Hope you are all healthy.


Lovely combo!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Hey Jason. Thank you to you and all of the other medical professionals out there. You guys are real heroes.
> 
> Stay safe.


Most of 'em are heroes.

Know a nurse down in FL who says she's gonna quit because of all the covid patients _and_ she refuses to get vaxxed. (this time least year, she thought it was a hoax)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Most of 'em are heroes.
> 
> Know a nurse down in FL who says she's gonna quit because of all the covid patients _and_ she refuses to get vaxxed. (this time least year, she thought it was a hoax)


That's unfortunate that some are prioritizing politics over a pandemic. Nonetheless with mandates starting to come into play, the vax hold outs will eventually be forced to get vaxxed or their lives will be significantly impacted.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

The unvaxxed will get covid antibodies one way or the other. Many unfortunately will regret their decisions.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's my conversation with an unvaxxed person with no real medical reason to not do it.

Her: I don't want to be part of an experiment.
Me: Well little do you know, you are. You're in the control group so let's see how that's going to work out for you in the long run.

😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Here's my conversation with an unvaxxed person with no real medical reason to not do it.
> 
> Her: I don't want to be part of an experiment.
> Me: Well little do you know, you are. You're in the control group so let's see how that's going to work out for you in the long run.


Ha!

Belongs in r/ MurderedByWords


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> That's unfortunate that some are prioritizing politics over a pandemic. Nonetheless with mandates starting to come into play, the vax hold outs will eventually be forced to get vaxxed or their lives will be significantly impacted.


Really can't blame this one on politics my brother. Haven't heard many politicians speaking against the Vax. And I'm down south in "antivax central" allegedly. Don't fall for the bs brother. It's not politics this time. It's social media and social group ignorance. There are definitely antivaxers that fall into certain demographics but those different demographics fall completely opposite on the political spectrum. Down here in the hot zone we have a problem with Billy Bobs and minorities completely against the vaccine. While middle of the isle conservatives and liberals are pro vaccine. You can make whatever assumptions you choose but it's not politics this time. A few politicians through out the country have spoken up about freedom to choose masking and vaxing but that's truly not the same thing. Just my two cents bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I just wanted to say that I am alive and greet the admirers of the perfectly matched shirts for the watch. Hope you are all healthy.


Lovely piece. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

bjespo said:


> The unvaxxed will get covid antibodies one way or the other. Many unfortunately will regret their decisions.


They're idiots. Here in Australia once we get to 70% which should happen around November we will bid lockdowns as a thing of the past and wish the nay sayers, good luck.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Really can't blame this one on politics my brother. Haven't heard many politicians speaking against the Vax. And I'm down south in "antivax central" allegedly. Don't fall for the bs brother. It's not politics this time. It's social media and social group ignorance. There are definitely antivaxers that fall into certain demographics but those different demographics fall completely opposite on the political spectrum. Down here in the hot zone we have a problem with Billy Bobs and minorities completely against the vaccine. While middle of the isle conservatives and liberals are pro vaccine. You can make whatever assumptions you choose but it's not politics this time. A few politicians through out the country have spoken up about freedom to choose masking and vaxing but that's truly not the same thing. Just my two cents bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have to say......the media and the flip flop recommendations from "experts" have KILLED public trust and confidence in the vaccine and I can tell you first-hand.......we have some mild vaccinated cases in the hospital at the moment, but I haven't intubated one person that has been vaccinated. I realize this is anecdotal, but I'm just sayin.........


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Jason, are you providing monoclonal antibodies to your patients? Can you still get them if you've been vaccinated?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

bjespo said:


> Jason, are you providing monoclonal antibodies to your patients? Can you still get them if you've been vaccinated?


Unfortunately, I'm not involved in the ongoing treatment of the patients with Covid19. My role is simple actually. I am a CRNA and our hospital has determined that "we" (collectively) are the entity that is most qualified for airway instrumentation. We have a CRNA in-house on-call 24/7, so we 'seem' to be best suited for this role. I have an anesthesiologist that is on-call with me, but he doesn't stay in-house. He/She only comes in if we have a surgical case or if I need any assistance for one reason or another. I don't really need assistance as I am fairly self sufficient and I know my limitations.

So.......to answer your question, I am called for initial intubations, endotracheal tube changes, self extubations, codes, (full cardiopulmonary arrest) etc. I am involved very transiently in the Covid patient's care. I have intubated approximately 70 patients with Covid throughout this pandemic.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Really can't blame this one on politics my brother. Haven't heard many politicians speaking against the Vax. And I'm down south in "antivax central" allegedly. Don't fall for the bs brother. It's not politics this time. It's social media and social group ignorance. There are definitely antivaxers that fall into certain demographics but those different demographics fall completely opposite on the political spectrum. Down here in the hot zone we have a problem with Billy Bobs and minorities completely against the vaccine. While middle of the isle conservatives and liberals are pro vaccine. You can make whatever assumptions you choose but it's not politics this time. A few politicians through out the country have spoken up about freedom to choose masking and vaxing but that's truly not the same thing. Just my two cents bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Appreciate your comments here which I agree 100%. To clarify my politics comment, it's in direct response to BSi about the nurse who thought the pandemic is a hoax last year, not about the vaccine.

There are definitely anti-vaxxers on both sides, maybe even worse with my fellow liberals historically speaking. Like I said, eventually I think most will come around either voluntarily after the FDA fully approves the vaccines or will be forced to comply once their daily lives are impacted in a significant way.

Lastly I think part of the hesitancy from some is all the misinformation and conspiracy theories on social media. And of course, the mask or no mask flip flopping from the CDC doesn't help and has hurt public confidence.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Really can't blame this one on politics my brother. Haven't heard many politicians speaking against the Vax. And I'm down south in "antivax central" allegedly. Don't fall for the bs brother. It's not politics this time. It's social media and social group ignorance. There are definitely antivaxers that fall into certain demographics but those different demographics fall completely opposite on the political spectrum. Down here in the hot zone we have a problem with Billy Bobs and minorities completely against the vaccine. While middle of the isle conservatives and liberals are pro vaccine. You can make whatever assumptions you choose but it's not politics this time. A few politicians through out the country have spoken up about freedom to choose masking and vaxing but that's truly not the same thing. Just my two cents bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You know I know what you are saying brother. This sucks


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Nothing vanilla here bro
> View attachment 16057146


See, I like the BBBB. I think that's a really cool piece. Just not a big fan of the overall BB vibe other than the bronze versions and the GMT. The new Chronograph is nice, too.

Totally see the appeal of them. Just not for me.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

@mui.richard will have a fit over this, but I did take the Breitling off of the OEM nato strap. I am not a big nato guy. I put it on an olive fabric strap and I think it is much better for my wrist like that (the subtle matching of the dial is also great). Will throw some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mav said:


> That's unfortunate that some are prioritizing politics over a pandemic. Nonetheless with mandates starting to come into play, the vax hold outs will eventually be forced to get vaxxed or their lives will be significantly impacted.


Mandates are, unfortunately, the only solution.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not involved in the ongoing treatment of the patients with Covid19. My role is simple actually. I am a CRNA and our hospital has determined that "we" (collectively) are the entity that is most qualified for airway instrumentation. We have a CRNA in-house on-call 24/7, so we 'seem' to be best suited for this role. I have an anesthesiologist that is on-call with me, but he doesn't stay in-house. He/She only comes in if we have a surgical case or if I need any assistance for one reason or another. I don't really need assistance as I am fairly self sufficient and I know my limitations.
> 
> So.......to answer your question, I am called for initial intubations, endotracheal tube changes, self extubations, codes, (full cardiopulmonary arrest) etc. I am involved very transiently in the Covid patient's care. I have intubated approximately 70 patients with Covid throughout this pandemic.


I have to admit. I do regret not getting either a PA or going into nursing and going the CRNA route. Had I known the need for CRNAs and the salary associated, I think I'd of gone that route for sure.

Thanks for the work you do, Jason. You guys are vital and I really cannot express enough thanks.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> @mui.richard will have a fit over this, but I did take the Breitling off of the OEM nato strap. I am not a big nato guy. I put it on an olive fabric strap and I think it is much better for my wrist like that (the subtle matching of the dial is also great). Will throw some pics up tomorrow.


Nah, it's your watch. Wear it the way you like it and enjoy, that's the point isn't it? 😉


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Nah, it's your watch. Wear it the way you like it and enjoy, that's the point isn't it? 😉


Oh, for sure. Just made sure to let ya know I remembered. LOL!!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> I have to say......the media and the flip flop recommendations from "experts" have KILLED public trust and confidence in the vaccine and I can tell you first-hand.......we have some mild vaccinated cases in the hospital at the moment, but I haven't intubated one person that has been vaccinated. I realize this is anecdotal, but I'm just sayin.........


Good to hear from you brother. Yeah we getting the same stories here too. Wife works in the hospital here. Hospital workers should be the ones setting everybody straight for sure. The numbers don't lie.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Wife and mom got their second shot last week. Wife haven't felt anything but my mom was crazy tired the last couple days and could barely get out of bed. She's getting better though.

I'll be getting my first shot after my body check results are out this Thursday and everything checks out.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Appreciate your comments here which I agree 100%. To clarify my politics comment, it's in direct response to BSi about the nurse who thought the pandemic is a hoax last year, not about the vaccine.
> 
> There are definitely anti-vaxxers on both sides, maybe even worse with my fellow liberals historically speaking. Like I said, eventually I think most will come around either voluntarily after the FDA fully approves the vaccines or will be forced to comply once their daily lives are impacted in a significant way.
> 
> Lastly I think part of the hesitancy from some is all the misinformation and conspiracy theories on social media. And of course, the mask or no mask flip flopping from the CDC doesn't help and hurt public confidence.


Our kids are on a mandatory mask at school mandate but now my boy is on quarantine because another kids tested positive. My boy is vaxed and wears his mask. For some reason the quarantine doesn't add up. The schools are just dying to shut down and go virtual again. Pretty disappointed right about now. Yet we have moms protesting masks here. SMH.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

My company has implemented something that is all but a mandate. Mandatory testing 24 hours in advance EVERY day for non-vaccinated people and full masking at all times inside for non-vaccinated people. 

About as far as you can go without instituting a mandate. Going to keep most of the unvaccinated out of the office for sure. Our CEO had to issue a video since I guess they were getting a ton of crap internally. He basically called out all of the unvaccinated and said he flat out doesn't care about their anger - he's not putting his workforce at risk.

It made me pretty proud to work for them.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry it's been a few. Covid is back and it's freakin PISSED. I know it's tough to sort through what the news is saying and whether or not it's true, but this past Thursday we only had one Covid patient that was intubated in the unit. Here we are Tuesday of the next week and the unit is FULL and busting at the seams with Covid patients. My brother who is an anesthesiologist (Nashville, TN) and my brother-in-law who is a CRNA (Bowling Green, Ky) both say it is the same way at their hospitals.
> 
> We reportedly flew a couple patients to Rhode Island in the last couple days because that was the closest empty ICU beds.
> 
> Stay safe out there guys/gals. I've been working 100hrs / week.


Thank you for your continuing service


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> See, I like the BBBB. I think that's a really cool piece. Just not a big fan of the overall BB vibe other than the bronze versions and the GMT. The new Chronograph is nice, too.
> 
> Totally see the appeal of them. Just not for me.


Which one did you like bro? The BBB or the BBBBB?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yngrshr said:


> Mandates are, unfortunately, the only solution.


My workplace is real close to a mandate now. We got a department-wide memo yesterday. We're all going to fill out a form and list our vaccine status. Those of us who still haven't gotten vaxxed will need to get tested no more than three days prior to coming on-site, and will only be allowed to enter with a negative test result.

i got my shot over five months ago, so I'm good to go.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Our kids are on a mandatory mask at school mandate but now my boy is on quarantine because another kids tested positive. My boy is vaxed and wears his mask. For some reason the quarantine doesn't add up. The schools are just dying to shut down and go virtual again. Pretty disappointed right about now. Yet we have moms protesting masks here. SMH.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That is disappointing. This whole thing has impacted the kids so much and it's very sad.

Here we just learned over the weekend that my kid's school will be mandating weekly testing for everyone - staff, teachers and kids. Not sure yet how it'll work but there's a parent zoom meeting on Thursday to discuss. Honesty my wife and I feel like the weekly testing mandate is extreme but most schools here, private and public, are doing the same.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Which one did you like bro? The BBB or the BBBBB?


I couldn't remember if the BBBBB had 4 Bs or 5 Bs!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> I have to say......the media and the flip flop recommendations from "experts" have KILLED public trust and confidence in the vaccine and I can tell you first-hand.......we have some mild vaccinated cases in the hospital at the moment, but I haven't intubated one person that has been vaccinated. I realize this is anecdotal, but I'm just sayin.........


Agreed.

Qualified, coherent messaging hasn't been on the scene and it has worked against a time-critical, coordinated response. In fact, I listened to even more directly conflicted talking head activity today re the eight (8)-month booster "maybe-ish" suggestions.

Leadership isn't just a notion.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

yngrshr said:


> I have to admit. I do regret not getting either a PA or going into nursing and going the CRNA route. Had I known the need for CRNAs and the salary associated, I think I'd of gone that route for sure.
> 
> Thanks for the work you do, Jason. You guys are vital and I really cannot express enough thanks.


Sometimes it's unbelievable really. I'm very blessed to be in the field I'm in. A buddy of mine sent me this job listing this weekend. Take notice of the sign-on bonus.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> I couldn't remember if the BBBBB had 4 Bs or 5 Bs!


Black Bay Bronze Bucherer Blue (i forgot the proper syntax). I think Blue might not be in official name, just added by enthusiasts.

Black Bay Burgundy for the other one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> My workplace is real close to a mandate now. We got a department-wide memo yesterday. We're all going to fill out a form and list our vaccine status. Those of us who still haven't gotten vaxxed will need to get tested no more than three days prior to coming on-site, and will only be allowed to enter with a negative test result.
> 
> i got my shot over five months ago, so I'm good to go.


Are there confirmed studies already on how long the effectivity of the vaccine is?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Are there confirmed studies already on how long the effectivity of the vaccine is?


Latest word I've seen is that they're recommending boosters more than 8 months after your first round. I haven't dug into the details yet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Latest word I've seen is that they're recommending boosters more than 8 months after your first round. I haven't dug into the details yet.


Oh. Counted from the first round. Regardless of the vaccine brand/type?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Are there confirmed studies already on how long the effectivity of the vaccine is?


There are no studies silly. We don't rely on science anymore. How do you expect big pharma to make any money if they actually look at things scientifically???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Oh. Counted from the first round. Regardless of the vaccine brand/type?


I read that Modera is doing better agains the delta variant than Pfizer.

I'm thinking of the COVID vaccine like the annual flu shot. We'll probably need a booster every year.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> I read that Modera is doing better agains the delta variant than Pfizer.
> 
> I'm thinking of the COVID vaccine like the annual flu shot. We'll probably need a booster every year.


I guess that's what will happen and what the big pharmas want. A Filipino scientist is developing an oral vaccine booster (like what there is for polio).


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just a change of shirt.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Question for Brother Dick and all the photographers out there: Mrs. BSF wants to buy me a camera for my birthday so that I can take better pics than what my Samsung smartphone can do. Any suggestions?
> 
> I don't want to lug a DSLR around my neck; something compact and small enough to fit in the pockets of my cargo shorts would be ideal. What's the next step up from a simple point-and-shoot?
> 
> Thanks so much.


Big fan of Fuji X series


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BSF, turns out you didnt have to go to California to watch the Cowboys' training camp. It's on HBO. 









'Hard Knocks' Power Rankings: Ezekiel Elliott, CeeDee Lamb among winners and losers from Episode 2


Who stood out in the second episode on America's Team? We've got you covered




www.cbssports.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> BSF, turns out you didnt have to go to California to watch the Cowboys' training camp. It's on HBO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see me waving?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Oh. Counted from the first round. Regardless of the vaccine brand/type?


Counted from when you got the second shot. Just applies to Pfizer and Moderna. Nothing on J&J yet.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got nuthin' today...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got nuthin' today...
> 
> View attachment 16065824


That's not nuthin. That's sumthin.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I read that Modera is doing better agains the delta variant than Pfizer.
> 
> I'm thinking of the COVID vaccine like the annual flu shot. *We'll probably need a booster every year.*


I'm honestly relieved about that. The best that I've hoped for is that sars-cov2 wouldn't mutate faster than we could keep up with. Thankfully, existing shots do pretty well against the one major variant so far, and we've now got the technology to rapidly adjust vaccine formulations.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Question for Brother Dick and all the photographers out there: Mrs. BSF wants to buy me a camera for my birthday so that I can take better pics than what my Samsung smartphone can do. Any suggestions?
> 
> I don't want to lug a DSLR around my neck; something compact and small enough to fit in the pockets of my cargo shorts would be ideal. What's the next step up from a simple point-and-shoot?
> 
> Thanks so much.


Maybe try a Leica D-Lux or the Panasonic Lumix LX100 2, which is essentially the same camera. I also like the Sony RX series.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> I have to say......the media and the flip flop recommendations from "experts" have KILLED public trust and confidence in the vaccine and I can tell you first-hand.......we have some mild vaccinated cases in the hospital at the moment, but I haven't intubated one person that has been vaccinated. I realize this is anecdotal, but I'm just sayin.........


You are right on. And the fact that you haven't intubated even one vaccinated person speaks volumes. Please know that I don't have the words to adequately express my gratitude and admiration for what you are doing!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm honestly relieved about that. The best that I've hoped for is that sars-cov2 wouldn't mutate faster than we could keep up with. Thankfully, existing shots do pretty well against the one major variant so far, and we've now got the technology to rapidly adjust vaccine formulations.











No need for COVID booster jabs for now - WHO


Current data does not indicate that COVID-19 booster shots are needed, the World Health Organization (WHO) said.




news.abs-cbn.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> You are right on. And the fact that you haven't intubated even one vaccinated person speaks volumes. Please know that I don't have the words to adequately express my gratitude and admiration for what you are doing!!


Is this still true worldwide and regardless of vaccine brand? No fully vaccinated person has gotten severe covid?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> No need for COVID booster jabs for now - WHO
> 
> 
> Current data does not indicate that COVID-19 booster shots are needed, the World Health Organization (WHO) said.
> ...


"For now" as usual. We're still early in the days of this one, and they'll keep aggregating data as it comes in.

Although I'm also thinking that more doses be sent to countries who don't have enough, giving them priority. We in the US have areas where doses expire because the local populations aren't going out to get their shots even though they're easily available. "Use it or lose it", ya know.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> "For now" as usual. We're still early in the days of this one, and they'll keep aggregating data as it comes in.
> 
> Although I'm also thinking that more doses be sent to countries who don't have enough, giving them priority. We in the US have areas where doses expire because the local populations aren't going out to get their shots even though they're easily available. "Use it or lose it", ya know.


China is giving boosters already i understand since they started vaccination last year.

Our third world country is now receiving the Pfizer and Moderna doses we earlier ordered.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Is this still true worldwide and regardless of vaccine brand? No fully vaccinated person has gotten severe covid?


No, there needs to be more data supporting outcomes of vaccinated vs. unvaccinated. Even with unvaccinated there are significant numbers that have asymptomatic COVID19 but strongly suspect the numbers of asymptomatic and only mildly symptomatic COVID19 positive are much, much higher in the vaccinated group than the unvaccinated. It would appear severe symptoms are much higher in the unvaccinated, and what @Jason71 just reported supports this assertion.

In any case my scientific background wants to see more solid data. My own mindset is if your wife tells you she loves you, you should check it out!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> China is giving boosters already i understand since they started vaccination last year.
> 
> Our third world country is now receiving the Pfizer and Moderna doses we earlier ordered.


I suspect Pfizer and Moderna vaccines will soon have FDA approval, and I strongly suspect boosters 8-12 months after the second shot. Everyone seems to have their own opinions.

I had moderate to severe COVID19 infection late December and January. Hospitalized mid January for three weeks. I was offered the ventilator but declined and improved dramatically with supplemental oxygen, IV steroids, Remdesivir and antibiotics for COVID and bacterial pneumonia.

By early March I tested negative for COVID19 and had my first Pfizer shot early March and second early April. Between natural immunity and additional immunity from the vaccines, I suspect I'm likely covered but will reassess a possible booster just after the first of the year, depending on possible other factors. There's still a great deal we don't yet know about this virus.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> *Is this still true *worldwide and regardless of vaccine brand? No fully vaccinated person has gotten severe covid?





5959HH said:


> *No, there needs to be more data *supporting outcomes of vaccinated vs. unvaccinated. Even with unvaccinated there are significant numbers that have asymptomatic COVID19 but strongly suspect the numbers of asymptomatic and only mildly symptomatic COVID19 positive are much, much higher in the vaccinated group than the unvaccinated. It would appear severe symptoms are much higher in the unvaccinated, and what @Jason71 just reported supports this assertion.
> 
> In any case my scientific background wants to see more solid data. My own mindset is if your wife tells you she loves you, you should check it out!


While I'm thinking about it -

Although I've always said that scientific testing is about seeking the truth, it's also been hard for me to reconcile the word "truth" with "new information changes what we know". Because "truth" by itself is immutable, isn't it?

Like my sister has said about her research: she spends all her time assembling data, hoping to answer a question, and then finally publishes it - so that other experts can tell her whether she's wrong. She once said, "I figured out why I'm always so stressed. It's because any time I put myself out there, I'm really asking other academics, 'Can you check my work and see where I screwed up?' I can't ever assume that my findings are actually _correct_, because they always need to be checked."

So I saw this short vid from Veritasium a few weeks ago:





He clarifies that what the scientific experimental method is really looking for is NOT answers that say "*yes*", but instead, the answer that says "*no*". You can start with a hypothesis, and then form a theory, and run experiments over and over and over which support it... but as soon as you run an experiment which disproves your theory, then _that's_ when the good science happens.

I think this is also why the public is so confused about this pandemic. People always want a firm yes-no answer to a situation. "Do I need a mask at the grocery store or not?" "Is it safe to ride the bus or not?" "Do I need to wear a mask _at all_?" And then they'll reference some news article or tweet that's _months_ old just to reinforce their belief despite newer data suggesting something different.

People need to be comfortable with only "what we've learned _so far_, so this is what we should do _for now_". But it's like pulling teeth sometimes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

In other words it ain’t what we don’t know to be true that gets us into so much trouble but what we do know to be true that just ain’t so! I think Mark Twain paraphrased that statement awhile back.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

We don't have many cold(ish) rainy days in LA (especially in the summer!), but when we do, Ramen hits the spot!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I think this is also why the public is so confused about this pandemic. People always want a firm yes-no answer to a situation. "Do I need a mask at the grocery store or not?" "Is it safe to ride the bus or not?" "Do I need to wear a mask _at all_?" And then they'll reference some news article or tweet that's _months_ old just to reinforce their belief despite newer data suggesting something different.


And the whole no need to wear masks (March 2020), everyone must wear masks (April 2020), masks for unvaxxed only, no masks for the vaxxed (Spring 2021), everyone regardless of vax status needs to wear masks (July 2021) flip flopping isn't helping.

Same thing is happening now with the booster shot. No booster ever needed (Jan 2021), boosters for everyone after 8 to 12 months (Aug 2021).

Meanwhile public confidence is eroding...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> We don't have many cold(ish) rainy days in LA (especially in the summer!), but when we do, Ramen hits the spot!


What's up the weather? Did you bring back bad weather from NYC? I guess it's 1 of the 5 days that the weather is kinda crappy here in LA. ?

About to grab ramen myself today too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> And the whole no need to wear masks (March 2020), everyone must wear masks (April 2020), masks for unvaxxed only, no masks for the vaxxed (Spring 2021), everyone regardless of vax status needs to wear masks (July 2021)* flip flopping isn't helping.*
> 
> Same thing is happening now with the booster shot. No booster ever needed (Jan 2021), boosters for everyone after 8 to 12 months (Aug 2021).
> 
> Meanwhile public confidence is eroding...


Like I said --

It's based on what we know_ at the time_, which is always subject to change. It's only "flip flopping" if you thought the earlier advice was permanent.

What I hated about the "don't wear a mask" advice early last year was that it was NOT because they thought the virus wasn't contagious, it was because we didn't have enough quality masks to supply everyone. Frankly, the phrase should have never been uttered in the first place. "We don't have enough masks for everyone yet, but production is increasing as we speak" would have been FAR better. The general public only recites what they can say to each other in line at the grocery store, and anything more complicated than that just doesn't work.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Like I said --
> 
> It's based on what we know_ at the time_, which is always subject to change. It's only "flip flopping" if you thought the earlier advice was permanent.
> 
> What I hated about the "don't wear a mask" advice early last year was that it was NOT because they thought the virus wasn't contagious, it was because we didn't have enough quality masks to supply everyone. Frankly, the phrase should have never been uttered in the first place. "We don't have enough masks for everyone yet, but production is increasing as we speak" would have been FAR better. The general public only recites what they can say to each other in line at the grocery store, and anything more complicated than that just doesn't work.


GF

I've been on work trips where schedules changed mid-day, too. A truck breaks down, a flight cancels, etc. Funniest one was where we were slated to fly back from France but the cockpit wasn't getting a signal from an airspeed sensor warmer - which meant that no matter what, if we were going to be delayed by even two hours, we couldn't fly that day because it would've put the aircrew over their allotted work hours. So we got housed in a French military barracks down the road. "What do we do now?" What were you last told? "Uh... stay in this building?" Yup. Don't go anywhere.

Stuff keeps changing, stick to what you were last told. But, again, some people just aren't comfortable with that, especially if they think they're going "backwards".


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> What's up the weather? Did you bring back bad weather from NYC? I guess it's 1 of the 5 days that the weather is kinda crappy here in LA.
> 
> About to grab ramen myself today too.


Seriously! When I got to NY it was raining like crazy, then it cleared up towards the end of the week&#8230; I came back to LA and the weather is following me!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Sometimes it's unbelievable really. I'm very blessed to be in the field I'm in. A buddy of mine sent me this job listing this weekend. Take notice of the sign-on bonus.
> 
> View attachment 16065105


Is that in a rural area or East Coast?

I heard that folks in rural areas with low COL are getting roughly the same. I know WV was practically begging CRNAs to come, for example.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Like I said --
> 
> It's based on what we know_ at the time_, which is always subject to change. It's only "flip flopping" if you thought the earlier advice was permanent.
> 
> What I hated about the "don't wear a mask" advice early last year was that it was NOT because they thought the virus wasn't contagious, it was because we didn't have enough quality masks to supply everyone. Frankly, the phrase should have never been uttered in the first place. "We don't have enough masks for everyone yet, but production is increasing as we speak" would have been FAR better. The general public only recites what they can say to each other in line at the grocery store, and anything more complicated than that just doesn't work.


I think for some of us, we're smart enough to understand that the advice given is for that particular point in time and subject to change as more facts and data are uncovered. But for some, and I would argue for the vast majority of people out there, they take it as permanent advice.

And I agree with your last part. They should have told us the truth about the masks from the very beginning.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Really can't blame this one on politics my brother. Haven't heard many politicians speaking against the Vax. And I'm down south in "antivax central" allegedly. Don't fall for the bs brother. It's not politics this time. It's social media and social group ignorance. There are definitely antivaxers that fall into certain demographics but those different demographics fall completely opposite on the political spectrum. Down here in the hot zone we have a problem with Billy Bobs and minorities completely against the vaccine. While middle of the isle conservatives and liberals are pro vaccine. You can make whatever assumptions you choose but it's not politics this time. A few politicians through out the country have spoken up about freedom to choose masking and vaxing but that's truly not the same thing. Just my two cents bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hear hear! I've been having this exact same conversation with coastal liberal elite types and nope, they just insist its all Trumpers. It's multifactoral , there are a lot more "on their side" not getting the Vax as well for their own reasons than they think, and using all stick isn't helping.

At least in my neck of the woods we seem to be sliding off the back side, hope it holds.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> I have to say......the media and the flip flop recommendations from "experts" have KILLED public trust and confidence in the vaccine and I can tell you first-hand.......we have some mild vaccinated cases in the hospital at the moment, but I haven't intubated one person that has been vaccinated. I realize this is anecdotal, but I'm just sayin.........


My mom got j&j and now clearly seems to have picked up delta. She is mildly sick but not about to need you, God willing.

Had the vaccines not been oversold I think correctly selling them based on actual data would have been much easier. Now it's just a brawl.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Are there confirmed studies already on how long the effectivity of the vaccine is?


Sorta. Israeli data seems to show progressive decline in protection against testing positive (protection against hospitalization seems to be holding strong for now) the farther out you are. So 8 month boosters seems to be the agreed on breakpoint.

AFAICT covid exposure remains a strong protection even a year out or more, but that data is harder to get since it isn't tracked nearly as well.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Is this still true worldwide and regardless of vaccine brand? No fully vaccinated person has gotten severe covid?


Many have, some have even died. But as a percentage it is far less than non vaxxed (and presumably non exposed).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> .


?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I suspect Pfizer and Moderna vaccines will soon have FDA approval, and I strongly suspect boosters 8-12 months after the second shot. Everyone seems to have their own opinions.
> 
> I had moderate to severe COVID19 infection late December and January. Hospitalized mid January for three weeks. I was offered the ventilator but declined and improved dramatically with supplemental oxygen, IV steroids, Remdesivir and antibiotics for COVID and bacterial pneumonia.
> 
> By early March I tested negative for COVID19 and had my first Pfizer shot early March and second early April. Between natural immunity and additional immunity from the vaccines, I suspect I'm likely covered but will reassess a possible booster just after the first of the year, depending on possible other factors. There's still a great deal we don't yet know about this virus.


And about the vaccines.

the DNA/RNA vaccines are in a way (if not actually) experimental at this stage?

we were praying for you bro during those times. Glad you beat the virus.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> ?


I found the Doc's "testing" comment a little surprising. Poor guy's probably half out of his mind - couldn't blame him.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> And about the vaccines.
> 
> the DNA/RNA vaccines are in a way (if not actually) experimental at this stage?
> 
> we were praying for you bro during those times. Glad you beat the virus.


Per my doctor, the concept has been around for quite some time. Unfortunately the media doesn't talk about this much.

Here's a good article that I found about it: https://www.uab.edu/news/youcanuse/...could-anything-developed-this-quickly-be-safe


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> Per my doctor, the concept has been around for quite some time. Unfortunately the media doesn't talk about this much.
> 
> Here's a good article that I found about it: https://www.uab.edu/news/youcanuse/...could-anything-developed-this-quickly-be-safe


Brief and very informative / thanks, Mav!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> Hear hear! I've been having this exact same conversation with coastal liberal elite types and nope, they just insist its all Trumpers. It's multifactoral , there are a lot more "on their side" not getting the Vax as well for their own reasons than they think, and using all stick isn't helping.
> 
> At least in my neck of the woods we seem to be sliding off the back side, hope it holds.


I've been referred to as a coastal liberal elitist before. ?



jason10mm said:


> My mom got j&j and now clearly seems to have picked up delta. She is mildly sick but not about to need you, God willing.
> 
> Had the vaccines not been oversold I think correctly selling them based on actual data would have been much easier. Now it's just a brawl.


Prayers for your Mom, hope she recovers quickly! ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> My mom got j&j and now clearly seems to have picked up delta. She is mildly sick but not about to need you, God willing.
> 
> Had the vaccines not been oversold I think correctly selling them based on actual data would have been much easier. Now it's just a brawl.


Hope you mom gets well soon 🙏🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Highly recommended! Workmanship on the strap from this guy is ridiculously good for the money. Quite a bit cheaper than straps from sellers like Bulang & Sons or Hodinkee but totally handmade/hand-stitched. Awesome.









Leather watch bands (@asketica) • Instagram photos and videos


965 Followers, 33 Following, 438 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Leather watch bands (@asketica)




instagram.com


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Like I said --
> 
> It's based on what we know_ at the time_, which is always subject to change. It's only "flip flopping" if you thought the earlier advice was permanent.
> 
> What I hated about the "don't wear a mask" advice early last year was that it was NOT because they thought the virus wasn't contagious, it was because we didn't have enough quality masks to supply everyone. Frankly, the phrase should have never been uttered in the first place. "We don't have enough masks for everyone yet, but production is increasing as we speak" would have been FAR better. The general public only recites what they can say to each other in line at the grocery store, and anything more complicated than that just doesn't work.


While I think you are correct in some ways, this line of thinking assumes that the people in charge ACTUALLY give a damn about people's lives. Through the last eighteen months or so, I've truly begun to believe that many of the "experts" are influenced by political motivation and advice and recommendations are given that are flawed and not based on good scientific evidence at all.

Let's face it........mask wearing has become more virtue signaling than anything else, and governmental shut downs don't really have much effect on final outcomes.

I mean, what are we truly trying to accomplish here now? "Flatten the curve"? That was the big catch-phrase for a bit. What happened to that notion? We adopted that idea because we saw the pictures and videos from Italy of people dying in hospital hallways with lack of adequate care. I'm pretty sure at this point we have established that our healthcare system can handle the outbreaks. I've not seen anything like that in the USA.

We had better figure out how to go on with our lives rather than staying home living in fear. Covid19 isn't going anywhere for a while.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Showing off my American/Swiss watch


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

@Panerol Forte edited Panerai Bronzo


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Heading to work, "but first, coffee" (that's this coffee place's "motto" - although I'm drinking matcha tea, haha)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> My mom got j&j and now clearly seems to have picked up delta. She is mildly sick but not about to need you, God willing.
> 
> Had the vaccines not been oversold I think correctly selling them based on actual data would have been much easier. Now it's just a brawl.


Hopefully your mom will be okay although outlook is good since she is vaccinated.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> While I think you are correct in some ways, this line of thinking assumes that the people in charge ACTUALLY give a damn about people's lives. Through the last eighteen months or so, I've truly begun to believe that many of the "experts" are influenced by political motivation and advice and recommendations are given that are flawed and not based on good scientific evidence at all.
> 
> Let's face it........mask wearing has become more virtue signaling than anything else, and governmental shut downs don't really have much effect on final outcomes.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I fear you are correct on all counts. About all lockdowns have flattened is our economy. The primary reason I wear a mask on certain occasions is to prevent someone from approaching and screaming in my face. Plenty of unvaccinated wading across the Rio Grande into our state though. The hypocrisy of our leaders is staggering.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately I fear you are correct on all counts. About all lockdowns have flattened is our economy. The primary reason I wear a mask on certain occasions is to prevent someone from approaching and screaming in my face. Plenty of unvaccinated wading across the Rio Grande into our state though. The hypocrisy of our leaders is staggering.


Albert forgot to weigh in on hypocrisy.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> @Panerol Forte edited Panerai Bronzo
> View attachment 16068189


In fact, Abe's iphone wasn't able to capture the beautiful colors of the watch, but I was able to readjust them using Photoshop.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, Abe's iphone wasn't able to capture the beautiful colors of the watch, but I was able to readjust them using Photoshop.


Photoshop Guru!! Thank you, kind Sir!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Any opinions on the new Midnight Blue Fortis Flieger?










Lots to like about it: concave bezel design, tastefully placed bits of orange, decent dimensions, comes in both 39mm and 41mm, indigo strap, etc.

Wish it had some polished areas on the case. Seems pricey at $2k too.

Thoughts?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately I fear you are correct on all counts. About all lockdowns have flattened is our economy. The primary reason I wear a mask on certain occasions is to prevent someone from approaching and screaming in my face. Plenty of unvaccinated wading across the Rio Grande into our state though. The hypocrisy of our leaders is staggering.


I know that there's no politics allowed so please indulge me...

Since we're getting real here, I suspect that part of the motivation for the lockdowns last year was keenly political. Dem's saw an opportunity to potentially crater the economy and thus also cratering Trump's chances for re-election. And unfortunately I also suspect that there are nefarious reasons behind the ongoing divisions here in the US, and making masks and vaccinations into the next culture wars.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on the new Midnight Blue Fortis Flieger?
> 
> View attachment 16068392
> 
> ...


I like it! Then again, I generally like most blue watches so obviously and as you've already learned the hard way - *Don't listen to me! * 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on the new Midnight Blue Fortis Flieger?
> 
> View attachment 16068392
> 
> ...


Not for me, personally; but I would applaud it on someone else. From the photo, I'm not so sure it looks like a $2k watch, though.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Update on the Speedy Racing:

Apparently they are on a “terminal back order”. My AD has the steel one in store and it’s apparently “flawless.” 

I am going in on Saturday and may pull the trigger and order the leather strap separately. I just want to make sure the watch hasn’t been sitting there for 2 years or something. However, if it’s new, I’ll likely take it. Thoughts?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on the new Midnight Blue Fortis Flieger?
> 
> View attachment 16068392
> 
> ...


Not for me!! I think the proportions, the different font sizes, and the random use of the orange make it a bit chaotic!! Other than that, a nice watch!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Update on the Speedy Racing:
> 
> Apparently they are on a "terminal back order". My AD has the steel one in store and it's apparently "flawless."
> 
> I am going in on Saturday and may pull the trigger and order the leather strap separately. I just want to make sure the watch hasn't been sitting there for 2 years or something. However, if it's new, I'll likely take it. Thoughts?


Aesthetically a very nice watch with a beautiful dial, but I am personally not a big fan of co-axials in Speedmasters!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Aesthetically a very nice watch with a beautiful dial, but I am personally not a big fan of co-axials in Speedmasters!!


Very fair!

I'm set on getting the watch. The question is whether to wait for the model on the leather strap, which is apparently on terminal back order, or purchase the "showroom" model of the same piece on steel and order the leather strap separately.

I think I'll pull the trigger on the showroom model on steel so long as it hasn't been sitting there for years.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I like it! Then again, I generally like most blue watches so obviously and as you've already learned the hard way - *Don't listen to me! * 😂


Yeah, who needs people who keep telling you, "You suck!" ??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Update on the Speedy Racing:
> 
> Apparently they are on a "terminal back order". My AD has the steel one in store and it's apparently "flawless."
> 
> I am going in on Saturday and may pull the trigger and order the leather strap separately. I just want to make sure the watch hasn't been sitting there for 2 years or something. However, if it's new, I'll likely take it. Thoughts?


Once you have it in your hands, you'll know one way or another easily enough...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Very fair!
> 
> I'm set on getting the watch. The question is whether to wait for the model on the leather strap, which is apparently on terminal back order, or purchase the "showroom" model of the same piece on steel and order the leather strap separately.
> 
> I think I'll pull the trigger on the showroom model on steel so long as it hasn't been sitting there for years.


I always buy the bracelet versions and buy straps afterward!! Excellent policy ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Update on the Speedy Racing:
> 
> Apparently they are on a *"terminal back order".*


You sure he wasn't talking about the 50th Anniversary Snoopy?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, who needs people who keep telling you, "You suck!" ??


Did I tell you I'm also a *suck*er for blue dials? 😜


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You sure he wasn't talking about the 50th Anniversary Snoopy?
> 
> View attachment 16068520


Sadly, nope


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I know that there's no politics allowed so please indulge me...
> 
> Since we're getting real here, I suspect that part of the motivation for the lockdowns last year was keenly political. Dem's saw an opportunity to potentially crater the economy and thus also cratering Trump's chances for re-election. And unfortunately I also suspect that there are nefarious reasons behind the ongoing divisions here in the US, and making masks and vaccinations into the next culture wars.


Public health should not be political but unfortunately this pandemic clearly has been politically charged. What has made the US unique is we are a conglomerate of different people but one culture. American. Until now. Abraham Lincoln said "a nation divided against itself cannot stand." His sage advice should be heeded at the present time.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on the new Midnight Blue Fortis Flieger?
> 
> View attachment 16068392
> 
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Once you have it in your hands, you'll know one way or another easily enough...


Nice take on the situation. My experience is if I don't love a particular watch at first look but buy it anyhow, I'll hate it sooner than later.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> My mom got j&j and now clearly seems to have picked up delta. She is mildly sick but not about to need you, God willing.
> 
> Had the vaccines not been oversold I think correctly selling them based on actual data would have been much easier. Now it's just a brawl.


Sorry to hear about your mom Jason, I hope she will get well soon 🙏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Nice take on the situation. My experience is if I don't love a particular watch at first look but buy it anyhow, I'll hate it sooner than later.


Yep!
May I present "Exhibit A"










"Exhibit B"









???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on the new Midnight Blue Fortis Flieger?
> 
> View attachment 16068392
> 
> ...


I dunno; kind of meh as I view the picture although your opinion is really the only one that matters.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> My mom got j&j and now clearly seems to have picked up delta. She is mildly sick but not about to need you, God willing.
> 
> Had the vaccines not been oversold I think correctly selling them based on actual data would have been much easier. Now it's just a brawl.


Dang. I'm sure she'll be fine because she was already vaxxed, but sucks anyway. Good luck bro!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Hopefully your mom will be okay although outlook is good since she is vaccinated.


Nra!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Me either but was trying to be diplomatic.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on the new Midnight Blue Fortis Flieger?
> 
> View attachment 16068392
> 
> ...


At first I thought it was alright. It then as I look at it, if it was in my collection, it would be way way down the list on what I would reach for first.

But I can see how someone would like it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

You guys just saved me 2 grand!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Yep!
> May I present "Exhibit A"
> 
> View attachment 16068575
> ...


Hope you bought "Exhibit A" looks the business on your wrist:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Update on the Speedy Racing:
> 
> Apparently they are on a "terminal back order". My AD has the steel one in store and it's apparently "flawless."
> 
> I am going in on Saturday and may pull the trigger and order the leather strap separately. I just want to make sure the watch hasn't been sitting there for 2 years or something. However, if it's new, I'll likely take it. Thoughts?


This! Do it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You guys just saved me 2 grand!


Know as reverse enabling. OoO to the rescue.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Not for me!! I think the proportions, the different font sizes, and the random use of the orange make it a bit chaotic!! *Other than that, a nice watch!!*


Ok Abe, this is how it works here: if you don't like a watch, you don't sugar coat it, you simply say "nice strap" 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Hope you bought "Exhibit A" looks the business on your wrist:


One of my father's motto - if you go into _*business*_, go *BIG* or go home!

Well, I went home. ?

Oh that note, good night gentlemen ☺


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Know as reverse enabling. OoO to the rescue.


My dear departed best buddy Baillie got treed by an unfamiliar dog; when he calmed down, he came down all by himself. No need to be rescued by the firemen.

I like to think that my staying by tree and saying soothing things to him had something to do with it...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You sure he wasn't talking about the 50th Anniversary Snoopy?
> 
> View attachment 16068520


Yup. I'm still waiting.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Some say this thread is dying. Why? Because it doesn’t have 200+ shyte posts in a day, made by guys who have nothing better to do?

You can tell those guys by the fact that they have 20+ consecutive posts at a time!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Nice take on the situation. My experience is if I don't love a particular watch at first look but buy it anyhow, I'll hate it sooner than later.


I really like the watch! I'll probably switch to the leather strap once I get it, but I know it's always good to buy the steel model (resale down the line, harder/more expensive to purchase the steel bracelet if I wanted it later).

I've actually tried on the exact watch and it fit great, I was just set on the leather. I'm thinking, unless the watch has been sitting in the showroom for years, I'll buy it!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I can probably do 20 of Jenna...










... but I won't.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Some say this thread is dying. Why? Because it doesn't have 200+ shyte posts in a day, made by guys who have nothing better to do?
> 
> You can tell those guys by the fact that they have 20+ consecutive posts at a time!


I don't know who is saying that this thread is dying, but maundering is not the most sophisticated form of discussion, especially between highly educated people.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Some say this thread is dying. Why? Because it doesn't have 200+ shyte posts in a day, made by guys who have nothing better to do?
> 
> You can tell those guys by the fact that they have 20+ consecutive posts at a time!


A very wise man (@mui.richard) recently said, "Good food doesn't make a good meal without the right company."

Even if this thread was just a few of us left, with the good people and good content shared, it'll still be a great thread.

It's quality, not quantity. Besides it's a bit easier to follow now and not overwhelming having to catch up with 20 pages of posts.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Some say this thread is dying. Why? Because it doesn't have 200+ shyte posts in a day, made by guys who have nothing better to do?
> 
> You can tell those guys by the fact that they have 20+ consecutive posts at a time!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Some say this thread is dying. Why? Because it doesn't have 200+ shyte posts in a day, made by guys who have nothing better to do?
> 
> You can tell those guys by the fact that they have 20+ consecutive posts at a time!


I mean, I can just rip through Simpsons gifs if you like.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

"Maundering." I've just never encountered that term before.. _Maundering._

Erudite @Panerol Forte ?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Albert forgot to weigh in on hypocrisy.
> 
> View attachment 16068388


BSF, is that really a Einstein quote? Unbelievably profound.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

mav said:


> I know that there's no politics allowed so please indulge me...
> 
> Since we're getting real here, I suspect that part of the motivation for the lockdowns last year was keenly political. Dem's saw an opportunity to potentially crater the economy and thus also cratering Trump's chances for re-election. And unfortunately I also suspect that there are nefarious reasons behind the ongoing divisions here in the US, and making masks and vaccinations into the next culture wars.


Mav, I really hate to say it, but your post is extremely sobering and ABSOLUTELY on-point.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jason71 said:


> Mav, I really hate to say it, but your post is extremely sobering and ABSOLUTELY on-point.


Good to see you here JMod! Make sure you take care of yourself, working the long hours that you do!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on the new Midnight Blue Fortis Flieger?
> 
> View attachment 16068392
> 
> ...


I am not usually one to stick on a single detail, but that date window color is glaring at me. Odd, because I enjoy Fortis typically.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I mean, I can just rip through Simpsons gifs if you like.


WUS seriously under uses gifs


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> WUS seriously under uses gifs


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

5959HH said:


>


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> WUS seriously under uses gifs


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


>


There's the Gif master 👍🏻


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason71 said:


> Mav, I really hate to say it, but your post is extremely sobering and ABSOLUTELY on-point.


I just hope cooler heads to prevail in the end. I mean if some of us can have a mature political conversation without it going down the toilet quickly, it's a start...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mediocre said:


> WUS seriously under uses gifs


Why do you say that?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Did I tell you I'm also a *suck*er for blue dials? 😜
> 
> View attachment 16068522
> 
> ...


Me too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> I know that there's no politics allowed so please indulge me...
> 
> Since we're getting real here, I suspect that part of the motivation for the lockdowns last year was keenly political. Dem's saw an opportunity to potentially crater the economy and thus also cratering Trump's chances for re-election. And unfortunately I also suspect that there are nefarious reasons behind the ongoing divisions here in the US, and making masks and vaccinations into the next culture wars.


Here, reports are being circulated that our continuing mandate for face shields (on top of face masks) appears to be due to a corruption angle. A highly placed government official is supposedly behind one of the key suppliers of face shields. It would appear our country is a genius as we seem to be the only one with this face shield mandate.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok Abe, this is how it works here: if you don't like a watch, you don't sugar coat it, you simply say "nice strap" 😉


Time for a review of OoO glossary?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Here, reports are being circulated that our continuing mandate for face shields (on top of face masks) appears to be due to a corruption angle. A highly placed government official is supposedly behind one of the key suppliers of face shields. It would appear our country is a genius as we seem to be the only one with this face shield mandate.





















Personally I think hazmat suits should be mandated. Even in restaurants.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Incoming this morning.



















Mrs. BSF hated the rubber strap on the 62MAS reissue, so a quick visit to Strapcode's site and voila!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I dont think this thread is dying. Death usually has a foul stench to it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Here, reports are being circulated that our continuing mandate for face shields (on top of face masks) appears to be due to a corruption angle. A highly placed government official is supposedly behind one of the key suppliers of face shields. It would appear our country is a genius as we seem to be the only one with this face shield mandate.


I had no idea anywhere had a face shield mandate


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> BSF, is that really a Einstein quote? Unbelievably profound.


Commonly attributed to him, so I'd vote yes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I can probably do 20 of Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 16068632
> 
> ...


Never said I wouldn't do another one tho...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Mav, I really hate to say it, but your post is extremely sobering and ABSOLUTELY on-point.


Hard disagree. But I can circle back later if it's worth it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> I had no idea anywhere had a face shield mandate


It's fun to be in the Philippines


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Me too
> View attachment 16069447
> View attachment 16069449


Godfrey

not sure if i can do fifty shades of blue. Hmmmm.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Especially for PF, Sappie and all those who love fancy shirts.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Good summary on COVID boosters.

https://nymag.com/intelligencer/202...oster-shot-what-to-know-about-a-3rd-dose.html


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Such a bloody ripper of a piece..I would of buggered it up without sound advice..
Tks mate
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Standing in line at the DMV this morning like


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Especially for PF, Sappie and all those who love fancy shirts.


Damn, that watch is ON POINT!

But is knowing the amount of power reserve really so important that it merits so much dial space? Not just ALS, but grand seiko and some others. Is it a specific style choice, showing off some technical prowess, or a consequence of the movements used? A bit of all three?

I like the new ALS (I think it was them) with the subtle power reserve bar over by the rehaut on the periphery of the dial. Classy, out of the way, but still useful.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie making it clear who has first dibs on Mrs BSF's affections...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> Damn, that watch is ON POINT!
> 
> But is knowing the amount of power reserve really so important that it merits so much dial space? Not just ALS, but grand seiko and some others. Is it a specific style choice, showing off some technical prowess, or a consequence of the movements used? A bit of all three?
> 
> I like the new ALS (I think it was them) with the subtle power reserve bar over by the rehaut on the periphery of the dial. Classy, out of the way, but still useful.


The power reserve for a manually wound watch is important, it will spare you the OCD behaviour of frequently winding your watch "just to make sure". I personally prefer them on the back, but if on the dial, I'd rather have them rounded to keep the simmetry of the watch. Of course, in asymmetrical watches such as the Lange 1, I don't mind the asymmetrical PR indicator.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jason10mm said:


> Damn, that watch is ON POINT!
> 
> But is knowing the amount of power reserve really so important that it merits so much dial space? Not just ALS, but grand seiko and some others. Is it a specific style choice, showing off some technical prowess, or a consequence of the movements used? A bit of all three?
> 
> I like the new ALS (I think it was them) with the subtle power reserve bar over by the rehaut on the periphery of the dial. Classy, out of the way, but still useful.


This is how they invented it in this particular model, creating a second sub-dial for the power reserve symmetrically to the right-shifted sub-dial of the small second hand. As a result, it is proportional to the smaller circle of the main disk. In the Lange 1 line, the reserve was "hidden" discreetly on the edge. Note that the Lange 1 shield has only one level and the Up / Down shield has three levels. Yes, the power reserve shown on the dial is very useful. And does it have to be so "coarse" placed in the central sector - I like it exactly in this watch.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BTW, my mom kicked her symptoms and is all better. Delta or not, who can say but I'm glad she got her jab a few months back. Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> BTW, my mom kicked her symptoms and is all better. Delta or not, who can say but I'm glad she got her jab a few months back. Thanks for all the well wishes.


Good to hear ☺


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Personally I think hazmat suits should be mandated. Even in restaurants.


Last year when the shut down occurred, school going virtual suddenly, the parents were asked to come to the school to pick up our kids' stuff. So we go, the Mom of one of Mav Jr's friends was in a full on hazmat suit with a gas mask on. No lie. It was CRAZY.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Incoming this morning.
> 
> View attachment 16069512
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> BTW, my mom kicked her symptoms and is all better. Delta or not, who can say but I'm glad she got her jab a few months back. Thanks for all the well wishes.


Great news, glad she's ok, tell her your crazy friends from the watch forum say hi


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> BTW, my mom kicked her symptoms and is all better. Delta or not, who can say but I'm glad she got her jab a few months back. Thanks for all the well wishes.


Glad she's better!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> This is how they invented it in this particular model, creating a second sub-dial for the power reserve symmetrically to the right-shifted sub-dial of the small second hand. As a result, it is proportional to the smaller circle of the main disk. In the Lange 1 line, the reserve was "hidden" discreetly on the edge. Note that the Lange 1 shield has only one level and the Up / Down shield has three levels. Yes, the power reserve shown on the dial is very useful. And does it have to be so "coarse" placed in the central sector - I like it exactly in this watch.


That's a stunning timepiece.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I ask you: Does this woman look 47??










Happy birthday, Amy!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Damn, that watch is ON POINT!
> 
> But is knowing the amount of power reserve really so important that it merits so much dial space? Not just ALS, but grand seiko and some others. Is it a specific style choice, showing off some technical prowess, or a consequence of the movements used? A bit of all three?
> 
> I like the new ALS (I think it was them) with the subtle power reserve bar over by the rehaut on the periphery of the dial. Classy, out of the way, but still useful.


I like it that way, the same as PF does. GS's PR indicators look like janky add-ons. This one hides in plain sight, giving a good balance to the small seconds.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From last night's restaurant...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And the search for a permanent host for Jeopardy! resumes...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts-entertainment/2021/08/20/mike-richards-jeopardy-quit/


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And the search for a permanent host for Jeopardy! resumes...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts-entertainment/2021/08/20/mike-richards-jeopardy-quit/


Trebek may have set an impossibly high bar.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I would love to come back to you OoO brothers for a longer time, but the pace of your fasts is bewildering to me. I've always been a dozen pages back - like a flash after thunder in a storm. In a word, I have never been on the current topic - always one step behind.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> I would love to come back to you OoO brothers for a longer time, but the pace of your fasts is bewildering to me. I've always been a dozen pages back - like a flash after thunder in a storm. In a word, I have never been on the current topic - always one step behind.


If it helps, you can always resort to posting pictures of Jenna...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Trebek may have set an impossibly high bar.


Rooting for LeVar Burton.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Rooting for LeVar Burton.


Either him or -- hear me out --Will Ferrell


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mav said:


> Last year when the shut down occurred, school going virtual suddenly, the parents were asked to come to the school to pick up our kids' stuff. So we go, the Mom of one of Mav Jr's friends was in a full on hazmat suit with a gas mask on. No lie. It was CRAZY.


Dayum, bad enough drinking a couple cups of coffee and throwing on a mask, couldn't imagine eating a couple burritos and slipping into a hazmat for the day.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I like it that way, the same as PF does. GS's PR indicators look like janky add-ons. This one hides in plain sight, giving a good balance to the small seconds.


I think someone here showed recently a picture of a GS with the PR indicator on the back, probably a new model, but I can't remember which.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think someone here showed recently a picture of a GS with the PR indicator on the back, probably a new model, but I can't remember which.


Right, I think it was a manual-wound SD dressy model.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Right, I think it was a manual-wound SD dressy model.


Spot on, that's the one, now I remember it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I ask you: Does this woman look 47??
> 
> View attachment 16070447
> 
> ...


Maybe 47 going on 27.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If it helps, you can always resort to posting pictures of Jenna...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think someone here showed recently a picture of a GS with the PR indicator on the back, probably a new model, but I can't remember which.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

drhr said:


> View attachment 16070677
> View attachment 16070678


Yes, that's the one, thanks for posting it 

Edit: how much PR does it have?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

drhr said:


> View attachment 16070677
> View attachment 16070678


That's an extraordinary looking GS. Perhaps the nicest GS I've ever seen.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I ask you: Does this woman look 47??
> 
> View attachment 16070447
> 
> ...


46 tops


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, that's the one, thanks for posting it
> 
> Edit: how much PR does it have?


GS specs list 72 hours . . .


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Great news, glad she's ok, tell her your crazy friends from the watch forum say hi


She'll like the idea of elusive European millionaires thinking of her


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> BTW, my mom kicked her symptoms and is all better. Delta or not, who can say but I'm glad she got her jab a few months back. Thanks for all the well wishes.


Great to hear


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> That's an extraordinary looking GS. Perhaps the nicest GS I've ever seen.


Thanks sir, never thought I'd ever own a SD but this one is too unique for me to pass on. Have been very satisfied, waiting to hear from GS on whether one of their bracelets would fit . . .


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> I would love to come back to you OoO brothers for a longer time, but the pace of your fasts is bewildering to me. I've always been a dozen pages back - like a flash after thunder in a storm. In a word, I have never been on the current topic - always one step behind.


Dont let the pace discourage you bro. You can skip posts if you wish.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> That's an extraordinary looking GS. Perhaps the nicest GS I've ever seen.


Agreed. While I grok the snowflake using the PR to represent "sweeping snow", it adds a utilitarian vibe in what should be a zenlike piece. ALS has always incorporated it well if it isn't buried inside a bunch of perpetual calendar stuff.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Forgot to post earlier! Busy Friday!










A little green, in a sea of blue!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Rooting for LeVar Burton.


Quoted for emphasis


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Dont let the pace discourage you bro. You can skip posts if you wish.


I will visit you again and again, because there is a fairly healthy atmosphere in this thread. Only the pace for a Spanish farm with a tomato dressing belt.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> That's an extraordinary looking GS. Perhaps the nicest GS I've ever seen.


@drhr has nothing but extraordinary pieces in his collection.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I ask you: Does this woman look 47??
> 
> View attachment 16070447
> 
> ...


47 going on 27! Happy birthday indeed!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> I would love to come back to you OoO brothers for a longer time, but the pace of your fasts is bewildering to me. I've always been a dozen pages back - like a flash after thunder in a storm. In a word, I have never been on the current topic - always one step behind.


When I log in on Monday, I usually either skim through and just skip posts from the weekend. It's the only way! 😂


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @drhr has nothing but extraordinary pieces in his collection.


Very kind of you to say, extraordinarily good sir  !!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I will visit you again and again, because there is a fairly healthy atmosphere in this thread. Only the pace for a Spanish farm with a tomato dressing belt.


Mario my friend, you must explain that reference!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Mario my friend, you must explain that reference!


Watch from 1:00 minutes. Do you understand now?😅


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @drhr has nothing but extraordinary pieces in his collection.


@drhr does have a fantastic collection and nice guy as well.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Watch from 1:00 minutes. Do you understand now?😅


I guess you mean "The pace of a Spanish farm with a tomato "sorting" belt," i.e., very fast!! 😅 😊👍


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

JustAbe said:


> I guess you mean "The pace of a Spanish farm with a tomato "sorting" belt," i.e., very fast!! 😅 😊👍


That's exactly what I meant Bro! 🤝


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> That's exactly what I meant Bro! 🤝


"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

JustAbe said:


> "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> 
> View attachment 16071206


Where did you get this figurine of a little Warsaw insurgent?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Where did you get this figurine of a little Warsaw insurgent?


I have always had it!! Jestem Polakiem!! 😊 😊😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

JustAbe said:


> I have always had it!! Jestem Polakiem!! 😊 😊😷


Look how small this world is. Give me a high five, homie!








Where are you from?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Rodzina z Białobrzegów!! Jestem tylko pół polski!! 😊


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And I am from Poznań.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> And I am from Poznań.


Nice to make your acquaintance, @mario1971!! Stay safe and healthy, bro!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> And I am from Poznań.


I used to have a girlfriend from Poznań, a loooong time ago!! 😅😜


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

JustAbe said:


> I used to have a girlfriend from Poznań, a loooong time ago!! 😅😜


When was it?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

1970s
"Najwiecej witaminy"


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

This is a time when my parents wondered what my name would be.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Repeat


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> 1970s
> "Najwiecej witaminy"


Damn! I was in kindergarten... You had a girlfriend when you're that young? Hats off to you sir ?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

For all the talk about how large 44mm watches can wear, I must admit that the Breitling SO 44 is stupid comfortable. I've yet to take it off since I got it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> For all the talk about how large 44mm watches can wear, I must admit that the Breitling SO 44 is stupid comfortable. I've yet to take it off since I got it.


Couldn't agree more.
Specs tells so little about a watch. All listed as 42mm, on my wrist.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> For all the talk about how large 44mm watches can wear, I must admit that the Breitling SO 44 is stupid comfortable. I've yet to take it off since I got it.











































Try the fully tegimented Sinn 836 with a 43mm case, 49.7mm lug to lug, 22mm lug width, and only 10.6mm case thickness.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Damn! I was in kindergarten... You had a girlfriend when you're that young? Hats off to you sir 😁


My parents havent met yet in 1970.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> For all the talk about how large 44mm watches can wear, I must admit that the Breitling SO 44 is stupid comfortable. I've yet to take it off since I got it.


The reason is that many have wrists that can't accommodate a watch > 40 mm, and they take every opportunity to voice their opinion that x watch is too large. When what they really mean, too large for MY wrist. Also as we know, lug to lug size is important for fit and how the case sides are constructed are important for perceived size (height on the wrist).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My parents havent met yet in 1970.


So you weren't even a twinkle in their eyes 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> My parents havent met yet in 1970.


To be perfectly honest, it was the end of the 70s and the beginning of the 80s. But, of course, I was a teenager then 😍!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice clouds.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One big-ass billboard...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A nice light lunch...

Chips with crab and guacamole










Followed by a light-as-air chicken pot pie crust.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dessert at a place with a great backstory...










Janie's Amazing Pie Crust Cookies Now Have Their Own Little Shop On The UWS


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One big-ass billboard...
> 
> View attachment 16072190


I used to frequent the Carnegie Deli on NYC layovers (Park Central Hotel). It was absolutely fantastic but waaay too much to eat 😎


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

This is strange for a watch guy to admit, but today was the first day I ever wore a watch in water.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> This is strange for a watch guy to admit, but today was the first day I ever wore a watch in water.


I have several divers I've never even gotten wet&#8230;


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I used to frequent the Carnegie Deli on NYC layovers (Park Central Hotel). It was absolutely fantastic but *waaay too much to eat *😎
> 
> View attachment 16072323


Too bad they closed Carnegie but you _*gotta*_ try Katz's Deli on Houston St!




























IMHO, their sandwiches are bigger and better than what you could've gotten at Carnegie. Just tougher to get to tho...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too bad they closed Carnegie but you _*gotta*_ try Katz's Deli on Houston St!
> 
> View attachment 16072917
> 
> ...


They closed Carnegie Deli??! 👹 That is a loss-


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I have several divers I've never even gotten wet&#8230;


Any reason?

This was just a G-Shock.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, my heart won over! Got the bracelet model today; will order the leather strap down the line!

Such a stellar piece!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They closed Carnegie Deli??! 👹 That is a loss-


Yup!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, my heart won over! Got the bracelet model today; will order the leather strap down the line!
> 
> Such a stellar piece!


Wow that's a looker. Really nice choice. The white dial model looks awesome in person.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Wow that's a looker. Really nice choice. The white dial model looks awesome in person.


Dial is superb!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I have several divers I've never even gotten wet&#8230;


I'll say that too. There are some I wear in the ocean or pool and some I don't. I just figure, why introduce salt or chlorine or whatever else to all the watches when it's not necessary. Hey, BTW, can I wear my Speedmaster in the pool??????


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Any reason?
> 
> This was just a G-Shock.


Is it really OK to get divers wet?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, my heart won over! Got the bracelet model today; will order the leather strap down the line!
> 
> Such a stellar piece!


Congratulations. Love those models, but just can't justify one while I still have the '57. Enjoy!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> I'll say that too. There are some I wear in the ocean or pool and some I don't. I just figure, why introduce salt or chlorine or whatever else to all the watches when it's not necessary. Hey, BTW, can I wear my Speedmaster in the pool?


Levity aside, it doesn't seem like a good idea to take a Speedy under water.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Levity aside, it doesn't seem like a good idea to take a Speedy under water.


I'm with you, but we've all seen the countless threads as well as Archer's input, no? That's why I think it's so funny at this stage of the game.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Is it really OK to get divers wet?


Under 1k maybe

Over 1k too nice


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Under 1k maybe
> 
> Over 1k too nice











^^^^ OK this one don't get wet.









But OK to get this one wet and probably any Omega. But maybe not a Speedy. Unless you really hate it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Levity aside, it doesn't seem like a good idea to take a Speedy under water.


I've always thought that having 200m WR on a pilot's watch was just asking for it... ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Young Jenna...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> ^^^^ OK this one don't get wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would get an SKX wet


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just when you think Rihanna couldn't be any hotter...

Fenty's Fortune: Rihanna Is Now Officially A Billionaire

Love this song...






Probably autotuned up the wazoo tho...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> ^^^^ OK this one don't get wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking SD BTW


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Congratulations. Love those models, but just can't justify one while I still have the '57. Enjoy!


I totally understand that. I'm partial to these racing models!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Is it really OK to get divers wet?


Only right after a full service. Like, a month tops. After 6 months I won't even risk washing my hands wearing a Ploprof


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Only right after a full service. Like, a month tops. After 6 months I won't even risk washing my hands wearing a Ploprof


They are simply not sturdy enough


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I would get an SKX wet











This PADI Turtle would be my designated "wet" watch but have never even gotten it wet.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> I'll say that too. There are some I wear in the ocean or pool and some I don't. I just figure, why introduce salt or chlorine or whatever else to all the watches when it's not necessary. Hey, BTW, can I wear my Speedmaster in the pool?


It's rated to 50m so it depends on how deep your pool is - I haven't worn mine snorkelling or diving (I have enough divers for those activities), but I do frequently rinse it off under tap water.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I've always thought that having 200m WR on a pilot's watch was just asking for it...


If you need to land in water the depth rating on your watch is the least of your worries.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simple slick trick to see if the food in your freezer is still good:

This refrigerator hack could keep you safe during a power outage


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Take a chance at sleeping.....and you might miss out on the most exciting threads in a few weeks LOL. I logged in after brunch, locked!

Anyone get banned?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Take a chance at sleeping.....and you might miss out on the most exciting threads in a few weeks LOL. I logged in after brunch, locked!
> 
> Anyone get banned?


And experiment works. Same thread in rolex forum gets locked. Not so in GS forum.

nurture trumps nature


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> And experiment works. Same thread in rolex forum gets locked. Not so in GS forum.
> 
> nurture trumps nature


Well played sir


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pacquiao lost. Ugas boxed well though. And deserved the win.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Pacquiao lost. Ugas boxed well though. And deserved the win.


Pacquiao still went the distance at 42, with a champion opponent he only had 11 days to adjust to in training. That is crazy impressive.

Manny's next fight will be even bigger though...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Pacquiao still went the distance at 42, with a champion opponent he only had 11 days to adjust to in training. That is crazy impressive.
> 
> Manny's next fight will be even bigger though...


The presidency?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Well played sir


Why did the Rolex twin got locked though? The GS twin still alive.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Why did the Rolex twin get locked though? The GS twin still alive.


I know you know lol

I was hoping my response in the GS one may help kick off some healthy discussion


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> Take a chance at sleeping.....and you might miss out on the most exciting threads in a few weeks LOL. I logged in after brunch, locked!
> 
> Anyone get banned?


This thread?









Grand Seiko's fit and finish is better than...


I'm aware of the Lapinist's work - seriously impressive; but from what I can tell, his skills aren't exactly common. I certainly can't personally speak to how easy or difficult it is to apply zaratsu polishing; all I can go on is the evidence of my own eyes, which tells me that GS' case...




www.watchuseek.com





I didn't partake, so the only reason I know about it was I got quoted via another thread. I could've sworn that this one was somehow resurrected from the dead by a database blip, it's the same arguments that I've seen ever since joining WUS.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Who else has heard of this BS?









"For Exhibit Only"


I nearly had a stroke when I went into the AD today. They had a sub, a pepsi, a batman, and a handful of other watches! Then I saw that they all had little signs that said "for exhibit only" and it made sense. It was still fun to see all the models and I tried on a SD which is WAY bigger than...




www.watchuseek.com





My buddy walked into an AD in Miami and saw the same thing. A pristine, NIB, of every steel model. Never to be sold&#8230;


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Who else has heard of this BS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's certainly an improvement IF it comes with a transparent "wait list" and a realistic delivery estimate. But alas all it really does is fill some slots in those expensive boutiques Rolex made them build and let IG wannabes roll in to take wrist shots with no chance of ever getting a watch.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> It's certainly an improvement IF it comes with a transparent "wait list" and a realistic delivery estimate. But alas all it really does is fill some slots in those expensive boutiques Rolex made them build and let IG wannabes roll in to take wrist shots with no chance of ever getting a watch.


Nope; apparently these watches will never be sold. No waitlist, nothing new, just brand new pieces in AD display boxes that will never be sold (and likely, depending on the quantity and to how many ADs they are sent, actually make getting one from an AD even more scarce)

Hoping I'm wrong and my intel is bad&#8230;


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> And experiment works. Same thread in rolex forum gets locked. Not so in GS forum.
> 
> nurture trumps nature


I dunno Pong. Those guys in the GS forum are kinder and more polite than in the Rolex forum. Maybe we should question the parentage of a couple of those guys in the GS forum. I'll follow your lead&#8230;


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> I dunno Pong. Those guys in the GS forum are kinder and more polite than in the Rolex forum. Maybe we should question the parentage of a couple of those guys in the GS forum. I'll follow your lead&#8230;


#Godfrey: OK Bro Pong I just discovered you're the OP of the GS vs. Rolex thread. Thus far the dialogue seems cordial, maybe with the exception of a couple of outliers who I've seen before of Rolex forums.

Over the course of cruising through Timeless in Plano TX on several occasions, I've stopped to look carefully at GS's on several occasions and liked what I've seen but obviously not enough to pull the trigger on one. Actually my favorite I've seen thus far is BSF's Tiffany Snowflake.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 16074141


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Who else has heard of this BS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These started showing up months ago.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> I know you know lol
> 
> I was hoping my response in the GS one may help kick off some healthy discussion


I actually dont. Were any posts deleted in the Rolex version?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wanted to post this in the Correct me if i am wrong thread. But it got locked. Why?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Wanted to post this in the Correct me if i am wrong thread. But it got locked. Why?
> View attachment 16075409


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

I thought the GS/Rolex Fit/Finish thread was a good read. I, too, missed the trigger. Let one guess&#8230;.. Was it the "_enthusiast?"_


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I thought the GS/Rolex Fit/Finish thread was a good read. I, too, missed the trigger. Let one guess&#8230;.. Was it the "_enthusiast?"_


Good thing there is a GS sub forum version of that thread


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Still enjoying this!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Still enjoying this!


Absolute Pearler mate!!
Great piece, wearing my seamasters more and more...crazy hobby!!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just pulled the trigger on a Marathon GSAR, apparently there is a dealer in Brisbane, or at least their warehouse is in Brisbane. Got it for a similar price as Gnomon for Fathers day reduction.

I have been quiet of late as I broke my back in June and slowly recovering.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Marathon GSAR, apparently there is a dealer in Brisbane, or at least their warehouse is in Brisbane. Got it for a similar price as Gnomon for Fathers day reduction.
> 
> I have been quiet of late as I broke my back in June and slowly recovering.


Far out Pete,.thats bloody terrible mate.
Hope their is soft light at end of tunnel. 
Broke my neck twice in doctors language and kept up on rehabilitation till I got it properly treated and fused. 
Motorbikes and a beach break surfing. 
I'm only up the road if you ever need a catch up mate.
Speedy recovery 
Dave


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Far out Pete,.thats bloody terrible mate.
> Hope their is soft light at end of tunnel.
> Broke my neck twice in doctors language and kept up on rehabilitation till I got it properly treated and fused.
> Motorbikes and a beach break surfing.
> ...


Thanks mate, I may take you up on that when I'm better.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I have been quiet of late as I broke my back in June and slowly recovering.


Yikes

No pressure to post here, though it's easy enough to type anyway.

Hope the big GSAR doesn't throw your rehab back too far!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Marathon GSAR, apparently there is a dealer in Brisbane, or at least their warehouse is in Brisbane. Got it for a similar price as Gnomon for Fathers day reduction.
> 
> I have been quiet of late as I broke my back in June and slowly recovering.


Congratulations on the GSAR. Good, sturdy watch. I have one that I'm getting ready to move on to a new owner, and it served me well.

Sorry to hear of the injury. Best of luck to you.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

So this happened today, short hike along the southern coastline of Hong Kong.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Marathon GSAR, apparently there is a dealer in Brisbane, or at least their warehouse is in Brisbane. Got it for a similar price as Gnomon for Fathers day reduction.
> 
> I have been quiet of late as I broke my back in June and slowly recovering.


Holy crud! Hope you're well on your way to a full recovery!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Marathon GSAR, apparently there is a dealer in Brisbane, or at least their warehouse is in Brisbane. Got it for a similar price as Gnomon for Fathers day reduction.
> 
> I have been quiet of late as I broke my back in June and slowly recovering.


Hate to hear about your severe back injury. Might take awhile to recover from that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still like this shot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the front...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Flowers, flowers and more flowers...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wonder if Brother @delco714 could add these to his pizzas...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering through the farmers market.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

nice doggie.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What patek was in Animal Kingdom?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not Charlie's best angle but he's so adorable.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

How do you read 109?

one hundred nine

or

one hundred and nine


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> How do you read 109?
> 
> one hundred nine
> 
> ...


Depends on the context.

"one oh nine"
"hundred nine"
"hundred and nine"
"hunnit-nine"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Depends on the context.
> 
> "one oh nine"
> "hundred nine"
> ...


In a Grade 2 mathematics class context. Is "and" really proper?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> In a Grade 2 mathematics class context. Is "and" really proper?


I was taught (eventually) that "and" should be used _after_ the decimal point.

So "100.9" would be "one hundred and nine tenths", but "109" would be "one hundred nine".

Grammatically, then, it's like "one hundred nine" is all whole one hundred nine things. "one hundred and (some value)" is like one hundred whole things _and_ a fractional value.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I was taught (eventually) that "and" should be used _after_ the decimal point.
> 
> So "100.9" would be "one hundred and nine tenths", but "109" would be "one hundred nine".


That's basically my position. My son's teacher says otherwise. Oh well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> That's basically my position. My son's teacher says otherwise. Oh well.


"Whatever the boss says" is what your kid learns today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> "Whatever the boss says" is what your kid learns today.


Sad. But i suppose true.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Sad. But i suppose true.


He'll have another teacher later who'll tell him different. I think it was first-year physics where they started saying "one hundred nine" for a whole 109.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Marathon GSAR, apparently there is a dealer in Brisbane, or at least their warehouse is in Brisbane. Got it for a similar price as Gnomon for Fathers day reduction.
> 
> I have been quiet of late as I broke my back in June and slowly recovering.


Congrats. As it's a military grade watch it's one heck of a beater!

Geez I just read the end of your post. Hope recovery progresses ok. Also thinking of your wife and her health issues.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> He'll have another teacher later who'll tell him different. I think it was first-year physics where they started saying "one hundred nine" for a whole 109.


He's a decade away from that


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> What patek was in Animal Kingdom?


Not sure. I've only watched the movie, but I heard there is a TV show...which is just brilliant. Pope is terrifying. That guy is a great actor. If I had to guess, the scum bag lawyer? He is wearing some wrist candy if I remember correctly.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> That's basically my position. My son's teacher says otherwise. Oh well.


Just round it down to 100.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Just round it down to 100.


That's a lesson for Grade 3. Hehe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Not sure. I've only watched the movie, but I heard there is a TV show...which is just brilliant. Pope is terrifying. That guy is a great actor. If I had to guess, the scum bag lawyer? He is wearing some wrist candy if I remember correctly.


In the TV Series, the patek was gifted by Smurf to J.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> That's a lesson for Grade 3. Hehe.


They'll be teaching about significant digits already next year? I mean, it's either 100, or 110, or 1.09 E^2...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> They'll be teaching about significant digits already next year? I mean, it's either 100, or 110, or 1.09 E^2...


Throw in a log and it's a barbecue.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Throw in a log and it's a barbecue.


MrsBS said she learned calculus in elementary school, and I'm like, we'd get calc only by the senior year of HS if we were _lucky_...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Still enjoying this!


You got it!!! Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS said she learned calculus in elementary school, and I'm like, we'd get calc only by the senior year of HS if we were _lucky_...


Way back when I didn't take calculus until my second year in college. Finally hit the wall when I took abstract algebra. Made a B in the course but probably should have been a F since I had no concept about what I had actually learned which was essentially nothing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> How do you read 109?
> 
> one hundred nine
> 
> ...


I'd probably say "one oh nine"

If I'm spelling it out in a contract: "One Hundred and Nine (109)"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> You got it!!! Woohoo! Congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Weekend in photos...

Gloomy Saturday morning bike ride with wifey



















Early dinner at Nobu Malibu. Food was excellent and IMO meets the hype. Great for watch spotting - lots of Rolexes, mostly DJ's, a couple of Sub's, one GMT, 5711 and 15202.

Food pics




































































































And my 4500v



















From gloomy to sunny










Encountered some weird stuff on the trail yesterday...










I really shouldn't go up here...










But I did and instantly regretted it. Dead silence, bad vibes, just reeked of horrible stuff happening here. Creepiest thing I've ever seen in my entire life.










Found a happy tree on the way back


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> "Whatever the boss says" is what your kid learns today after observing daddy and mommy.


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Weekend in photos...
> 
> Gloomy Saturday morning bike ride with wifey
> 
> ...


@mav, love your pics (best part of Monday) but you suck!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Way back when I didn't take calculus until my second year in college. Finally hit the wall when I took abstract algebra. Made a B in the course but probably should have been a F since I had no concept about what I had actually learned which was essentially nothing.


I went as far as pre-cal/trig in HS, then floated through college until I needed a math credit - so I took College Algebra. I think it was a shakedown class because it was the first time I ever saw derivatives (I think).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav, love your pics (best part of Monday) but you suck!


BSF do you think you'll ever lay hands on a VCO with blue dial?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> BSF do you think you'll ever lay hands on a VCO with blue dial?


I'm pretty sure I'll get it in a month or so but until it's in my hot little hands, @mav sucks!

?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is the Breitling SO 44 OK on the green strap. I think it looks very good on this and I find these type of straps to are very comfortable. You can see how well the green on the strap matches up with the dial and bezel. @mui.richard


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll get it in a month or so but until it's in my hot little hands, @mav sucks!


OK we definitely need to gang up on @mav and make him feel like a pariah until you get your VCO Blue.









So @mav until BSF gets his VCO Blue&#8230;


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'd probably say "one oh nine"
> 
> If I'm spelling it out in a contract: "One Hundred and Nine (109)"


Hmmmm.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmm.


I usually add the "and", but I have also seen, and probably wouldn't get "in trouble" for writing out, "one hundred nine (109)"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I usually add the "and", but I have also seen, and probably wouldn't get "in trouble" for writing out, "one hundred nine (109)"


Hmmmm


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav, love your pics (best part of Monday) but you suck!





5959HH said:


> OK we definitely need to gang up on @mav and make him feel like a pariah until you get your VCO Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys can suck on this for another month or so! ?










Really excited for you BSF!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Holy crud! Hope you're well on your way to a full recovery!





BarracksSi said:


> Yikes
> 
> No pressure to post here, though it's easy enough to type anyway.
> 
> Hope the big GSAR doesn't throw your rehab back too far!


Thanks, I am very excited that this new business has just opened up right near me. I remember that you had to buy the first series of GSAR's from MWR. This dealer lives about 30 minutes away.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> Congrats. As it's a military grade watch it's one heck of a beater!
> 
> Geez I just read the end of your post. Hope recovery progresses ok. Also thinking of your wife and her health issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks yes not been a very good couple of years for us.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> What patek was in Animal Kingdom?


Not sure but I think it was a gift from Smurf to Josh? He never wore it or any other watches. They use G-Shocks to time their jobs.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Hate to hear about your severe back injury. Might take awhile to recover from that.


Yes it is, it happened in June and I was devastated, but getting around better with crutches and painkillers. I have a doctors appointment today so hopefully taking some steps top move forward. The back spasms were the worst thing about it.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am absolutely disgusted at the behaviour of some of my fellow Aussies over the weekend.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I am absolutely disgusted at the behaviour of some of my fellow Aussies over the weekend.


What happened? What did they do?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> What happened? What did they do?


I was wondering same thing too??


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I was wondering same thing too??


Me x3&#8230; what happened?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Are you talking about Aussies in general re Covid or something similar? Or your fellow Aussies on WUS?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pete26 said:


> Yes it is, it happened in June and I was devastated, but getting around better with crutches and painkillers. I have a doctors appointment today so hopefully taking some steps top move forward. The back spasms were the worst thing about it.


Sorry to hear about that Pete, nothing is worse than back and neck injury, I wish you a quick recovery.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> What happened? What did they do?


There were mass protests against lockdowns over the weekend in every state. Disgusting behaviour by anti-vaxxers and anti-lockdowners.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry to hear about that Pete, nothing is worse than back and neck injury, I wish you a quick recovery.


The doctor is slowly reducing my pain meds and I need some light pool therapy to strengthen my back muscles. So slowly on the mend thanks.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you talking about Aussies in general re Covid or something similar? Or your fellow Aussies on WUS?


Anti-lockdown protesters


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Not sure but I think it was a gift from Smurf to Josh? He never wore it or any other watches. They use G-Shocks to time their jobs.


Yup. Was round. On a bracelet. White metal. Couldn't figure it out.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll get it in a month or so but until it's in my hot little hands, @mav sucks!


Pop quiz hot shot!

You are at the AD and that blue VCO is in front of you and the guy is just about to swipe your black Amex card when from behind you someone says "Oh my, that's EXACTLY the watch I've been searching for. Might I buy it?"

You turn and it's...









What do you do? WHAT DO YOU DO?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Yup. Was round. On a bracelet. White metal. Couldn't figure it out.


Could only tell from the box. Smurf asked him why wasn't he wearing it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Could only tell from the box. Smurf asked him why wasn't he wearing it.


Maybe because he thinks it's fake?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> The doctor is slowly reducing my pain meds and I need some light pool therapy to strengthen my back muscles. So slowly on the mend thanks.


See if they can get you a cute therapist with a tiny bikini to help with the workouts...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Pop quiz hot shot!
> 
> You are at the AD and that blue VCO is in front of you and the guy is just about to swipe your black Amex card when from behind you someone says "Oh my, that's EXACTLY the watch I've been searching for. Might I buy it?"
> 
> ...


"Might I buy it?"

"It's all yours, so long as you let me buy you dinner. In Paris, preferably..."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Might I buy it?"
> 
> "It's all yours, so long as you let me buy you dinner. In Paris, preferably..."


Gf.

She's ready for lunch but will have to pack a change of clothes for dinner....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yngrshr said:


> Here is the Breitling SO 44 OK on the green strap. I think it looks very good on this and I find these type of straps to are very comfortable. You can see how well the green on the strap matches up with the dial and bezel. @mui.richard
> 
> View attachment 16077366


I still like the OEM strap better. That strap is slightly thicker and seem to match up with the lugs better. My $0.02 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> That's basically my position. My son's teacher says otherwise. Oh well.


Was always taught this:

109
A hundred and nine or one hundred and nine, depending on context and whether in a sentence/paragraph

100.9
One hundred point nine.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> The doctor is slowly reducing my pain meds and I need some light pool therapy to strengthen my back muscles. So slowly on the mend thanks.


Here's to speedy recovery Pete


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pete26 said:


> There were mass protests against lockdowns over the weekend in every state. Disgusting behaviour by anti-vaxxers and anti-lockdowners.


The pandemic has brought out the best and the worst in people.

I've witnessed incredible displays of kindness and self sacrifice by some, like the doctors and nurses who cared for my Mom, and have also witnessed anti-vax protesters harassing and blocking people from getting their shots at a mass vaccination site in LA forcing it to shut down for a day.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Might I buy it?"
> 
> "It's all yours, so long as you let me buy you dinner. In Paris, preferably..."


Now what if that was the last production Overseas ever made? Jenna who? 😂


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

99 = “ninety nine”
109 = “one hundred nine”
1090 = “one thousand ninety”

no “and”


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Was always taught this:
> 
> 109
> A hundred and nine or one hundred and nine, depending on context and whether in a sentence/paragraph
> ...


Hmmmmm


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> 99 = "ninety nine"
> 109 = "one hundred nine"
> 1090 = "one thousand ninety"
> 
> no "and"


Hmmmm


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Here's to speedy recovery Pete
> 
> View attachment 16077791


Plus 109


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmm


Exactly. Not H and m and m and m - just "Hmmmm"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Incoming


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmmm


Checked with Google and it came back with "one hundred nine". My Google's language setting is in US English.









According to the website Numwrite, it's "one hundred and nine".









Maybe the discrepancy is in American and British English?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> 99 = "ninety nine"
> 109 = "one hundred nine"
> 1090 = "one thousand ninety"
> 
> no "and"


Disney disagrees and wants an "and".

I wonder if the difference between what American's would write and others (I would also throw in an and) might be due to shortening the text when writing so many checks.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Checked with Google and it came back with "one hundred nine". My Google's language setting is in US English.
> View attachment 16077959
> 
> 
> ...


Or America versus the world 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Checked with Google and it came back with "one hundred nine". My Google's language setting is in US English.
> View attachment 16077959
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Disney disagrees and wants an "and".
> 
> I wonder if the difference between what American's would write and others (I would also throw in an and) *might be due to shortening the text when writing so many checks.*
> 
> ...


Actually, for those of us that were taught in British English, we write cheques, not checks. At least not until I started living in the States and Canada. And when I'm in Hong Kong I refer to it as a cheque.

That said on a cheque for $1,328.35 I always wrote "One thousand three hundred twenty eight dollars and cents thirty-five only".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Checked with Google and it came back with "one hundred nine". My Google's language setting is in US English.
> View attachment 16077959
> 
> 
> ...


Or since my son's math teacher is Filipino, maybe it's Filipino English?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Disney disagrees and wants an "and".
> 
> I wonder if the difference between what American's would write and others (I would also throw in an and) might be due to shortening the text when writing so many checks.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 16078037


Hmmmmm


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Or since my son's math teacher is Filipino, maybe it's Filipino English?


Culturally isn't the Philippines more influenced by Anglo-Europeans? So perhaps your English is more British than American?

Or at least your son's teacher is. ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Culturally isn't the Philippines more influenced by Anglo-Europeans? So perhaps your English is more British than American?
> 
> Or at least your son's teacher is. ?


300 years in a Spanish convent and 50 years in Hollywood. That's Philippine history from 1600s to 1950s.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

That’s what i love about OoO. Where else can i ask my 109 question and get knowledgeable answers?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Disney disagrees and wants an "and".
> 
> I wonder if the difference between what American's would write and others (I would also throw in an and) might be due to shortening the text when writing so many checks.
> 
> ...


This thread has gone to the dogs!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> 300 years in a Spanish convent and 50 years in Hollywood. That's Philippine history from 1600s to 1950s.


So more Americans then ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> This thread has gone to the dogs!


Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Who let the dogs out?


Who, who, who, who, who?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Now what if that was the last production Overseas ever made? Jenna who? 😂


If she stays for breakfast, "What Overseas?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> This thread has gone to the dogs!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Pop quiz hot shot!
> 
> You are at the AD and that blue VCO is in front of you and the guy is just about to swipe your black Amex card when from behind you someone says "Oh my, that's EXACTLY the watch I've been searching for. Might I buy it?"
> 
> ...


The AD already has your Amex card. It would be rude to ask for it back.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> The pandemic has brought out the best and the worst in people.
> 
> I've witnessed incredible displays of kindness and self sacrifice by some, like the doctors and nurses who cared for my Mom, and have also witnessed anti-vax protesters harassing and blocking people from getting their shots at a mass vaccination site in LA forcing it to shut down for a day.


Some people forget their freedoms end where others noses begin. IMO blocking access ceases to be a protest and constitutes a riot.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Who, who, who, who, who?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16078478


Who's on First


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> How do you read 109?
> 
> one hundred nine
> 
> ...


One hundred and ten minus one


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The square root of eleven thousand eight hundred and eighty-one


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If she stays for breakfast, "What Overseas?"


I think Jenna would give you a like for your loyalty!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Actually, for those of us that were taught in British English, we write cheques, not checks. At least not until I started living in the States and Canada. And when I'm in Hong Kong I refer to it as a cheque.
> 
> That said on a cheque for $1,328.35 I always wrote "One thousand three hundred twenty eight dollars and cents thirty-five only".


I was taught to write checks, similarly, except the cents: "one thousand twenty-eight dollars and 35/100" (the 35/100 in superscript). I don't write checks often, everything being mobile now, so I honestly don't remember if I threw the "and" in there in between the "hundred" and "twenty". I believe I would switch off adding it in or not


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was taught to write checks, similarly, except the cents: "one thousand twenty-eight dollars and 35/100" (the 35/100 in superscript). I don't write checks often, everything being mobile now, so I honestly don't remember if I threw the "and" in there in between the "hundred" and "twenty". I believe I would switch off adding it in or not


When i write checks, i dont use "and". I use an ampersand. Or its shortcut version (almost looks like a plus sign).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was taught to write checks, similarly, except the cents: "one thousand twenty-eight dollars and 35/100" (the 35/100 in superscript). I don't write checks often, everything being mobile now, so I honestly don't remember if I threw the "and" in there in between the "hundred" and "twenty". I believe I would switch off adding it in or not


Used to do the exact same thing with the cents in superscript back when I studied in the States.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Appears an obvious speedposter has resurrected a five-year old thread Rolex / Tudor Forum Pet Peeves.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> When i write checks, i dont use "and". I use an ampersand. Or its shortcut version (almost looks like a plus sign).


When I pay by cheque, I give the cheque to the person to fill it himself, but with a warning that if he makes a mistake, there is no other one, then I sit back and enjoy watching all the stressful application of the person filling it; what can I say, I am a simple man with simple pleasures ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Working from home today &#8230; on a zooooom


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Appears an obvious speedposter has resurrected a five-year old thread Rolex / Tudor Forum Pet Peeves.


Saw that. Well it's only his 5th post, let's wait a bit and see how quickly he gets his number up.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> These started showing up months ago.


do they have movements in???


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Working from home today &#8230; on a zooooom


love it - actually saw it today at the Omega boutique and drooled on the window


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> When I pay by cheque, I give the cheque to the person to fill it himself, but with a warning that if he makes a mistake, there is no other one, then I sit back and enjoy watching all the stressful application of the person filling it; what can I say, I am a simple man with simple pleasures 😇


I once heard that Paul McCartney always paid for everything under a couple hundred quid with a cheque and would say "my autograph is currently worth more than the value of the cheque" - apparently people wouldnt cash the cheque, he would have got the item/meal for free and they would own his a Beatle autograph

(edit - i've googled and do not find many cheques signed by PM for sale - 
the tale told me may be tall)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> love it - actually saw it today at the Omega boutique and drooled on the window


It really is a great piece! Such an odd man out in the Speedy lineup, too. But, perfect for me!!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> It really is a great piece! Such an odd man out in the Speedy lineup, too. But, perfect for me!!


I went watch shopping in London today - came back empty handed - only took one photo of watches - which was of your new watch


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> I once heard that Paul McCartney always paid for everything under a couple hundred quid with a cheque and would say "my autograph is currently worth more than the value of the cheque" - apparently people wouldnt cash the cheque, he would have got the item/meal for free and they would own his a Beatle autograph


Wow. So Sir McCartney was that cheap?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> I once heard that Paul McCartney always paid for everything under a couple hundred quid with a cheque and would say "my autograph is currently worth more than the value of the cheque" - apparently people wouldnt cash the cheque, he would have got the item/meal for free and they would own his a Beatle autograph


Love it! This reminds me of one time when I was a teen visiting my father in his office and one of his engineers was arguing with him about some technical detail, and he was so sure of himself that he asked my father if he wanted to make a bet, to which my father agreed, the bet was the equivalent of around a hundred dollars. The guy went out and came back with a plan and showed it to my father proudly saying "I won the bet". My father agreed and pulled out a bill from his wallet and handed it to him. The guy felt shy to take the bill from his boss, he hesitated, but he obviously wanted it, so he said to my father "I am going to take it only because I want to frame it" and he reached to take the bill, but my father pulled back his hand and told him that he would then write him a cheque, it would look better in the frame, and be the proof that he lost the bet, he then put back the bill in his wallet, wrote him a cheque and handed it to him. The poor guy seemed so disappointed, so when he left the office, I asked my father why did he do this to him, his answer was "he won fair and square, he should have taken the bill instead of giving me that sad excuse for taking the bill". I then asked him what would happen if he cashed the cheque, my father said that he won't, so, I asked him how can he be so sure? his answer was "want to bet?" I smiled and said to him "certainly not!". I loved my father, I miss him dearly.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Working from home today &#8230; on a zooooom


Hope you had your camera off so your colleagues didn't see you taking a photo. LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Simon said:


> I went watch shopping in London today - came back empty handed - only took one photo of watches - which was of your new watch
> 
> View attachment 16079102


Oh I really like the one in the middle. Great contrast with the black and orange.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Hope you had your camera off so your colleagues didn't see you taking a photo. LOL


Camera was definitely off! Hahah


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Camera was definitely off! Hahah


Although that would make for an epic story...

SaM: Got fired today.
Us: Why?
SaM: Got caught taking a photo of my new Speedmaster for you guys during a Zoom meeting...
Us:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> Although that would make for an epic story...
> 
> SaM: Got fired today.
> Us: Why?
> ...


Would be a better way to go than Toobin. Just sayin'. 😬


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Would be a better way to go than Toobin. Just sayin'. 😬


That is true. How embarrassing although he's back at CNN now.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Although that would make for an epic story...
> 
> SaM: Got fired today.
> Us: Why?
> ...


Thankfully, I don't think it would be a fireable offense&#8230; more like a talking to (and then hopefully laughing about it).



mav said:


> That is true. How embarrassing although he's back at CNN now.





King_Neptune said:


> Would be a better way to go than Toobin. Just sayin'.


What happened to this Toobin character?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> What happened to this Toobin character?


He got caught with his pants down, literally.

Here's a link to the messy details.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> That is true. How embarrassing although he's back at CNN now.


Some folks have no shame. I think I'd have to go work where Gene (Saul) works.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thankfully, I don't think it would be a fireable offense&#8230; more like a talking to (and then hopefully laughing about it)...


? Agreed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's not a blue VCO but it'll have to do in the meantime...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's not a blue VCO but it'll have to do in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 16079497


Nice!!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Walking one of the pups!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

This thread needs more pictures!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

This is hilarious!! 😅 Would you sell and quit the hobby?!! 😜


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Actually, for those of us that were taught in British English, we write cheques, not checks. At least not until I started living in the States and Canada. And when I'm in Hong Kong I refer to it as a cheque.
> 
> That said on a cheque for $1,328.35 I always wrote "One thousand three hundred twenty eight dollars and cents thirty-five only".


"&#8230;and cents&#8230;"

WTF OVER

GTFO

BAN

UNFOLLOW


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> That's what i love about OoO. Where else can i ask my 109 question and get knowledgeable answers?


Knowledgeable

It's like the "Andy Letter"

Gotta hear it. Play the "best moment" clip:









#0831: The Andy Letter







www.cartalk.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> do they have movements in???


I think they don't. I forget what people found out.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> This is hilarious!! 😅 Would you sell and quit the hobby?!! 😜
> View attachment 16079586


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's not a blue VCO but it'll have to do in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 16079497


You can rotate with your GS Tiffany. Nice acquisition!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Walking one of the pups!


And timing it I see


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Waiting for my GSAR today, the seller reached out to me last night and said that if I ever want NATO straps or the GSAR bracelet let him know and I won't have to pay retail.

He only stocks Marathon and a few Seiko 5's but wants to branch out, it's a new business...He lives a couple of suburbs away, why didn't I think of his business model, apparently, he said Marathon are very easy to work with, probably because they are Canadian. He said he is having trouble dealing with some European companies and wants to stock more brands, but Marathon came to the party.

Looking forward to having a tritium watch again, I have been very disappointed in super Luminova lume.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> And timing it I see


Just for fun!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 16079636


Just now!! Sell and quit?!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's not a blue VCO but it'll have to do in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 16079497


Congrats!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> Just now!! Sell and quit?!!
> View attachment 16079709


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

This thread needs more Tudor!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Congrats!


Thanks but beginning to think the hunt was more fun than the kill...

I sent Jenna a shot of the new Tiffany...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Just now!! Sell and quit?!!
> View attachment 16079709


HODL

APES TOGETHER STRONG


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks but beginning to think the hunt was more fun than the kill...
> 
> I sent Jenna a shot of the new Tiffany...
> 
> View attachment 16079725


New GSes got announced (today, I think)


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 16079636





mav said:


>


Fortuna audaces iuvat 😜


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> Fortuna audaces iuvat 😜


Yes sir! 🙂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> New GSes got announced (today, I think)
> 
> View attachment 16079740


I like the colors, especially the left one. Maybe not enough to buy one for myself but they look good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks but beginning to think the hunt was more fun than the kill...
> 
> I sent Jenna a shot of the new Tiffany...
> 
> View attachment 16079725


Sorry to hear she hated it. I fear it will soon be history but shouldn't be difficult to move.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Haven't seen a Stepford bot here in a while...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> This is hilarious!! 😅 Would you sell and quit the hobby?!! 😜
> View attachment 16079586


I froze when I saw that...😳😳😳


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Just now!! Sell and quit?!!
> View attachment 16079709


Serious reply? Sell and quit? you can sell a part and not quit. From the watches that I remember you posting, some of them have reached unjustifiable prices and must account for a good chunk of the $600K profit. Now, those watches are the risky part of your portfolio, if they drop, the profit will drop drastically, so, if you want to cash in a part or the totality of your profit, now is the time.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Just ordered another watch. Can only hope my plan for the new one to replace two current pieces works out smoothly.😬 Will know in a couple of weeks when it arrives from Switzerland. Details to be disclosed then.


Godfrey.

Just received notice this watch is shipping from Switzerland today.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Another 3186 for today!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Love it! This reminds me of one time when I was a teen visiting my father in his office and one of his engineers was arguing with him about some technical detail, and he was so sure of himself that he asked my father if he wanted to make a bet, to which my father agreed, the bet was the equivalent of around a hundred dollars. The guy went out and came back with a plan and showed it to my father proudly saying "I won the bet". My father agreed and pulled out a bill from his wallet and handed it to him. The guy felt shy to take the bill from his boss, he hesitated, but he obviously wanted it, so he said to my father "I am going to take it only because I want to frame it" and he reached to take the bill, but my father pulled back his hand and told him that he would then write him a cheque, it would look better in the frame, and be the proof that he lost the bet, he then put back the bill in his wallet, wrote him a cheque and handed it to him. The poor guy seemed so disappointed, so when he left the office, I asked my father why did he do this to him, his answer was "he won fair and square, he should have taken the bill instead of giving me that sad excuse for taking the bill". I then asked him what would happen if he cashed the cheque, my father said that he won't, so, I asked him how can he be so sure? his answer was "want to bet?" I smiled and said to him "certainly not!". I loved my father, I miss him dearly.


I love father-son stories.

speaking of bets, i remember betting with one of my former bosses and now prized client. I think the bet was a month's retainer.

the dubs were up 3-1 in the NBA finals against the cavs. He said LeBron would win. Of course i took the bet.

and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> This thread needs more pictures!!
> View attachment 16079568


Not a ferrari. Simply coz i dont have one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> This is hilarious!! 😅 Would you sell and quit the hobby?!! 😜
> View attachment 16079586


What only took you 34 watches, my 98 not even enough.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I froze when I saw that...😳😳😳


Me too!! 😱😂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Serious reply? Sell and quit? you can sell a part and not quit. From the watches that I remember you posting, some of them have reached unjustifiable prices and must account for a good chunk of the $600K profit. Now, those watches are the risky part of your portfolio, if they drop, the profit will drop drastically, so, if you want to cash in a part or the totality of your profit, now is the time.


Thank you, @Panerol Forte!! 🙏 Definitely food for thought!! 🧐 Stay safe, bro!! 👍😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> This is hilarious!! ? Would you sell and quit the hobby?!! ?
> View attachment 16079586


I think i said this before. Just dunno where. If someone were to buy my entire stash at my cost, i am a possible seller. All or nothing.

is this a veiled sales post?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Not a ferrari. Simply coz i dont have one.
> View attachment 16080458


This is one of the big hitters, @Pongster, at $ 65,000 with a 250% increase!!! 😜🤩


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> You can rotate with your GS Tiffany. Nice acquisition!


And BSF's Tiffany pictures


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> What only took you 34 watches, my 98 not even enough.
> View attachment 16080473


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Left or right?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I do like the size on the wrist...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Left or right?
> 
> View attachment 16080631


Right. Yes, even I am surprised by my choice, but the turquoise, IMO, is more suitable for a youngster. Sell, Sell!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Right. Yes, even I am surprised by my choice, but the turquoise, IMO, is more suitable for a youngster. Sell, Sell!


@SaMaster14, Buy, Buy!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Encouraging news on the vaccine front.

Johnson & Johnson booster shot prompts large increase in immune response, company says


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Right. Yes, even I am surprised by my choice, but the turquoise, IMO, is more suitable for a youngster. Sell, Sell!


Definitely! The turquoise is more my age, so throw it my way BSF and I'll put some scratches on it for you. 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> @SaMaster14, Buy, Buy!


Okay okay, it's more his age...#NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> What only took you 34 watches, my 98 not even enough.
> View attachment 16080473


Only at 45% profit? You need some serious advice from @JustAbe and @Panerol Forte brother!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Only at 45% profit? You need some serious advice from @JustAbe and @Panerol Forte brother!


Aint profit yet bro.  since i dont use the accrual method for my personal books. Just good ol' cash basis (shoebox accounting).

and most likely never will be profits.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> This is one of the big hitters, @Pongster, at $ 65,000 with a 250% increase!!! 😜🤩


Got it at retail (without Japanese sales tax) in the Tokyo boutique back in 2018


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Only at 45% profit? You need some serious advice from @JustAbe and @Panerol Forte brother!


Neither Abe nor me can give him investment advices, the best place for watch investment is the Rolex subforum. Wait, aren't we in the Rolex subforum?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was wearing my Jack Bauer shirt for dinner. And my son asked me who he is.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Have three fave JBs.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Neither Abe nor me can give him investment advices, the best place for watch investment is the Rolex subforum. Wait, aren't we in the Rolex subforum?


No need for advice. Just send over the Ferrari and McLaren.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> No need for advice. Just send over the Ferrari and McLaren.


No way José! Now that you showed us your watch portfolio, go buy your own!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> No way José! Now that you showed us your watch portfolio, go buy your own!


Cant afford it dear sir


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And my name aint Jose. Surely.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> And my name aint Jose. Surely.


Surely, Roger


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

10-4


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Went wine shopping today for a gathering next week 😁


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> This is hilarious!!  Would you sell and quit the hobby?!!
> View attachment 16079586


Whose collection is that?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Whose collection is that?


Abe's


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Abe's


Nice!!

He can trade it all for two grey market Daytonas.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> @SaMaster14, Buy, Buy!


Hahaha some day!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Left or right?
> 
> View attachment 16080631


I do prefer the left. I LOVE the GS dial, but the watch as a whole is not my type


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> He can trade it all for two grey market Daytonas.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16080914


My dull, dull, very dull sarcasm.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nice!!
> He can trade it all for two grey market Daytonas.


Thank you, @Unce_Turbo_997, and as a matter of fact, that is my fave Porsche!! Rule of thumb never did and will never do Grey Market!! 😊 🙏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> My dull, dull, very dull sarcasm.


I don't think I'd live to see the day when two Daytonas will command 7 figures...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I don't think I'd live to see the day when two Daytonas will command 7 figures...
> 
> View attachment 16080927


Oh man, let's hope not, ehh?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @Unce_Turbo_997, and as a matter of fact, that is my fave Porsche!! Rule of thumb never did and will never do Grey Market!!


I'm a huge fanboy of that model. Never sure why, just love it.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @Unce_Turbo_997, and as a matter of fact, that is my fave Porsche!! Rule of thumb never did and will never do Grey Market!!


And bless you for avoiding greys.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

997 Turbo S


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> 997 Turbo S
> View attachment 16080935


Nice color as well


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Have three fave JBs.


Jack Bauer, James Bond and Jason Bourne.

Here's my favorite JC.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jack Bauer, James Bond and Jason Bourne.
> 
> Here's my favorite JC.
> 
> View attachment 16080950


Oh Lord I was afraid you were gonna add Jackie Chan! Thank God you didn't.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Oh Lord I was afraid you were gonna add Jackie Chan! Thank God you didn't.


But that's JC...😅🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> But that's JC...😅🤣


#Godfrey
Wait, are we talking JBs or JCs? 😳


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Went wine shopping today for a gathering next week 😁
> View attachment 16080850


Would be very interested in hearing your thoughts on the 2015 Talbot. Ready to go?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jack Bauer, James Bond and Jason Bourne.
> 
> Here's my favorite JC.
> 
> View attachment 16080950


I have another favorite JC.

re JBs, Justerini & Brooks and Jim Beam


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I don't think I'd live to see the day when two Daytonas will command 7 figures...
> 
> View attachment 16080927


We'll hear it first from Sporty if it does...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I'm a huge fanboy of that model. Never sure why, just love it.


Had that model too. Never should have sold it; the sound was just amazing.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would be very interested in hearing your thoughts on the 2015 Talbot. Ready to go?


I doubt you'll want my report on it, I'm relatively new to wine, or any alcoholic beverages for that matter so my "tasting notes" will be mostly BS.

But I think most critics recommend consumption between 2018-2024.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I have another favorite JC.
> 
> re JBs, Justerini & Brooks and Jim Beam


What about JD? 
Is that how we're playing this game? 😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> What about JD?
> Is that how we're playing this game? 😬


Or JW?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Or JW?


Jimmy White?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

My JC


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I don't think I'd live to see the day when two Daytonas will command 7 figures...


That will definitely be Sporty's reaction if it ever happens 😉


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I don't think I'd live to see the day when two Daytonas will command 7 figures...
> 
> View attachment 16080927


Wait this sh*t is worth $500K?!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Some inspiration on the office wall!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Neither Abe nor me can give him investment advices, the best place for watch investment is the Rolex subforum. Wait, aren't we in the Rolex subforum?


Ask 170


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Was wearing my Jack Bauer shirt for dinner. And my son asked me who he is.
> View attachment 16080729


Who is Jack Bauer? Never heard of him.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Who is Jack Bauer? Never heard of him.


"DAMN IT 59!" You never heard of Jack?!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> That will definitely be Sporty's reaction if it ever happens 😉


That'll be my reaction too! 😱


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> "DAMN IT 59!" You never heard of Jack?!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Some inspiration on the office wall!


That Omega is very nice Sam, in fact, it's the first time I like a Speedmaster, it was a great choice you made


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


>


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> That Omega is very nice Sam, in fact, it's the first time I like a Speedmaster, it was a great choice you made


Thank you!

I feel like I always pick the "odd man out" when it comes to Omega. At least with Speedmasters.

The Worldtimer is definitely something special for the price, and the James Bond "Spectre" piece was also a winner!

Ultimately, I buy what I like, and not what's hyped!

I've always LOVED the Daytona, so I'm sure one will be in my collection one way or another (giving myself ~5 years to acquire)!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> <snip>
> 
> I've always LOVED the Daytona, so I'm sure one will be in my collection one way or another (giving myself ~5 years to acquire)!


In five years, according to the vox populi, and Sporty, it will be worth $40M, you'll have to settle for one like this, and it will be a good match with your Speedmaster ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> That Omega is very nice Sam, in fact, it's the first time I like a Speedmaster, it was a great choice you made


Hey! Didn't you say you liked mine and it made you think of getting one? Even if fleetingly?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey! Didn't you say you liked mine and it made you think of getting one? Even if fleetingly?


Now I am torn between the two ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Left or right?
> 
> View attachment 16080631


For me, the right one. IMO the OP Tiffany is a bit too hyped up. Seeing a couple in person, I'm kinda meh. Sorry BSF, maybe not the answer you're looking for and my sucking rating might increase now. 😌


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> In five years, according to the vox populi, and Sporty, it will be worth $40M, you'll have to settle for one like this, and it will be a good match with your Speedmaster 😉
> 
> View attachment 16081438


$40 mil!?!?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> For me, the right one. IMO the OP Tiffany is a bit too hyped up. Seeing a couple in person, I'm kinda meh. Sorry BSF, maybe not the answer you're looking for and my sucking rating might increase now.


I've yet to see the "Tiffany" in person, but I've seen the green and the pink.

I've always thought the green was my favorite from pictures alone, and I think I can confirm having seen it in person.

I really like the pink, not for myself, but it really is understated in person. Looks great!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

New shirt! My lady was just in Hawaii and gave me (among other things) 2 nice shirts for my birthday.

Check it out @mario1971 and @Panerol Forte


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now I am torn between the two


@JustAbe has the whole Tokyo Speedy set, so he can show you 4 others.

Oh wait, my lady has one of them:


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> @JustAbe has the whole Tokyo Speedy set, so he can show you 4 others.
> 
> Oh wait, my lady has one of them:


Sorry @Sappie66, but I don't have the whole set. I have the Panda, Blue Reverse Panda, and the Rising Sun only, full steel with no gold accents!! 😉😊


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Sorry @Sappie66, but I don't have the whole set. I have the Panda, Blue Reverse Panda, and the Rising Sun only, full steel with no gold accents!! 😉😊


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> New shirt! My lady was just in Hawaii and gave me (among other things) 2 nice shirts for my birthday.
> 
> Check it out @mario1971 and @Panerol Forte


Nice one. And I was measuring such a giant today in an old shirt. This second photo also with a new shirt - I don't remember if I already boasted about it.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Nice one. And I was measuring such a giant today in an old shirt. This second photo also with a new shirt - I don't remember if I already boasted about it.


Love both watches and both shirts, but man, that Lange and that shirt seem to have been made for each other!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Love both watches and both shirts, but man, that Lange and that shirt seem to have been made for each other!


Thanks Bro!
This Lange has become my favorite watch recently. He has been with me in my daily work for two weeks. Only in the evening it gives way to the wrist for other watches.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Nice one. And I was measuring such a giant today in an old shirt. This second photo also with a new shirt - I don't remember if I already boasted about it.


Very nice bro Mario! Love love love that ALS and shirt!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wasup BrOoO’s? Still lurking. Still busy. No complaints doing alright. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup BrOoO's? Still lurking. Still busy. No complaints doing alright.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good to hear!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I have my priorities straight with regard to the Tiffany OP41...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sometimes tracking can be fun. Incoming watch has arrived in Paris. It will likely be flown to NYC.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16082055
> 
> View attachment 16082056
> 
> ...


So very cool!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup BrOoO's? Still lurking. Still busy. No complaints doing alright.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hey Big Bro Al! Good to hear bud!

All good here too, can finally take a breather!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> "DAMN IT 59!" You never heard of Jack?!


Because 59 is 35 over


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Inspired by a photo posted earlier by @JustAbe . And no, there's no prancing horse. 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Inspired by a photo posted earlier by @JustAbe . And no, there's no prancing horse. 😅
> 
> View attachment 16082847


How about a galloping horse?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

No prancing horse or three-pointed star here


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Well...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well...
> 
> View attachment 16082957


Like you I am a big fan of Italian watches and cars.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well...
> 
> View attachment 16082957


Please don't tell me you were driving while talking that shot 😱


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about a galloping horse?
> 
> View attachment 16082929


Nope, don't like Mustangs. 🐎
A crest from Stuttgart however, would be right up my alley.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Please don't tell me you were driving while talking that shot 😱


I was driving, but I took multiple shots without looking at the screen using the button hoping to get one right 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Inspired by a photo posted earlier by @JustAbe . And no, there's no prancing horse.
> 
> View attachment 16082847


You are a highroller just for having a car in Hong Kong. Let alone a Mercedes Benz!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, don't like Mustangs.
> A crest from Stuttgart however, would be right up my alley.
> 
> View attachment 16083019


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Trying to make me jello? 🤬

🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Trying to make me jello?


Mine's just an old one.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Mine's just an old one.


A Porsche is a Porsche is a Porsche. They are still fabulous sports cars, regardless of age. Much like a Rolex. ?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 16083310


Now THAT'S a ride! 😍


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Han wears a Swatch? Or is that Chewy?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Han wears a Swatch? Or is that Chewy?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

How about a roundel? Any backup @mav ? Haha


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> How about a roundel? Any backup @mav ? Haha











Here's a retroactive back-up.

No longer have the car or the watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Here's a retroactive back-up.
> 
> No longer have the car or the watch.


3 years ago I almost bought that two tone GMT Master II. Didn't like the shiny PCL in gold. It was a steal at ~$12k after discount, compared to the SS BLRO anyways.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> You are a highroller just for having a car in Hong Kong. Let alone a Mercedes Benz!


Has to be a mega high roller to pay for a parking spot too!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


They make a Tiffany Explorer II??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice Miata!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

For a while there, I thought i was in the premium watch on premium steering wheel thread.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> 3 years ago I almost bought that two tone GMT Master II. Didn't like the shiny PCL in gold. It was a steal at ~$12k after discount, compared to the SS BLRO anyways.


Yep. Didn't have it long. Went away as part of a trade towards my second Daytona.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice Miata!


Why thank you!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> 3 years ago I almost bought that two tone GMT Master II. Didn't like the shiny PCL in gold. It was a steal at ~$12k after discount, compared to the SS BLRO anyways.


So the LN GMT is better?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

TGIF


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 16083310


Is that the entry level model without the rear facing fazers?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Going through some old photos


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> So the LN GMT is better?


Nope. The CHNR is the ONLY GMT Master II that's good enough for me to turn a blind eye to the PCL. 🙈


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> So the LN GMT is better?


Nope.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Nope. The CHNR is the ONLY GMT Master II that's good enough for me to turn a blind eye to the PCL.
> 
> View attachment 16083581


Nra!

The BLNR was okay for me. Clearly I am not as discerning as Bro Dick!

Love the CHNR! Glad I can wear it once in a while, or see it on my Lady. Looks better on her anyway!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nra!
> 
> The BLNR was okay for me. *Clearly I am not as discerning as Bro Dick!*
> 
> Love the CHNR! Glad I can wear it once in a while, or see it on my Lady. Looks better on her anyway!


Comes with the territory of being a photographer I guess? 😉

Still unsure about the Breitling, looks good on you but I'm not sure if that's my style. That CHNR though, is HOT!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I got a call ...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Who is Jack Bauer? Never heard of him.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> How about a roundel? Any backup @mav ? Haha


You called? Backup has arrived! ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Here's a retroactive back-up.
> 
> No longer have the car or the watch.





mav said:


> You called? Backup has arrived!


Yesss!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So very cool!
> 
> View attachment 16082188


Thank you, @BigSeikoFan!! I am glad you are enjoying the ride, bro!! Stay safe and healthy, Sir!! 👍😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> How about a roundel? Any backup @mav ? Haha


Dude, if you keep posting pics of that Omega, I just might have to get one.

And unlike an AP or a VC, I can get one this month!

If not, then you would suck too! Sorry...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's not forget 12 brave souls who made the ultimate sacrifice today.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Let's not forget 12 brave souls who made the ultimate sacrifice today.


Amen

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Let's not forget 12 brave souls who made the ultimate sacrifice today.


13 Heroes that gave their lives for others!!! Amen, Bro!! 😥


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

wearing this today, love tritium...









and had a visitor while sitting outside.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> 13 Heroes that gave their lives for others!!! Amen, Bro!! 😥


God bless them.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

More death in the name of God!! Ridiculous!! Sad!! The immortal God apparently died for you already, and killing people shouldn't please your living God. So quit dying and killing people in the name of your God, please. 🙏


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Let's not forget 12 brave souls who made the ultimate sacrifice today.


Amen. May the 13 Americans and at least 60 Afgans who died today rest in peace. 🇺🇲


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, if you keep posting pics of that Omega, I just might have to get one.
> 
> And unlike an AP or a VC, I can get one this month!
> 
> If not, then you would suck too! Sorry...


My AD in LA has a steel bracelet model, rubber strap model, and full gold model in inventory!

Happy to get you in touch with the gentleman that took care of me for this piece and the Speedy Racing if you wanted to get it out here in LA!

Edit: another pic!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Amen. May the 13 Americans and at least 60 Afgans who died today rest in peace.


Absolutely, RIP


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dos Makina


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am reminded of the plot device. Deus ex machina.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

You know when people say about not meeting your heroes? Well, I met one of them today - the Bvlgari Octo Finissimo.

I was tempted by it's thinness, horologically that movement is nothing short of extraordinary. But DAMN I didn't realize that thinness is actually it's Achilles heels! It sits on the wrist like a thin sheet and I think it will only sit properly on an 8", rounded wrist. Due to the thinness there's no lug shaping to speak of, and as a result it doesn't wrap around at all. It's a thin, square tile held onto the wrist with a band.

And since the AD I visited didn't have the stainless steel version I had to make do, and boy this color is awful! What were they smoking when they chose this color for their lineup?










Any one of the three others I tried today will easily win over the Octo Finissimo, no contest at all. Even the Tag Heuer!

Somehow the Tag, despite it's size at 45mm, looked way better than the Bvlgari.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Got the Rolls out today as the McClaren and the Ferrari have poor aircon.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16084953
> 
> 
> Got the Rolls out today as the McClaren and the Ferrari have poor aircon.


Clive, can you please explain how you took a wrist shot while we can see clearly in the screen reflection that you have both hands holding the phone?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Clive, can you please explain how you took a wrist shot while we can see clearly in the screen reflection that you have both hands holding the phone?


You beat me to it PF. 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Also tried these two today. While the Breitling doesn't look bad, I think I like the Omega better. Sorry bro @Sappie66

But one thing is clear - even on my small wrist the Breitling didn't look too big. ?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Clive, can you please explain how you took a wrist shot while we can see clearly in the screen reflection that you have both hands holding the phone?


That's no wrist.......


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Also tried these two today. While the Breitling doesn't look bad, I think I like the Omega better. Sorry bro @Sappie66
> 
> But one thing is clear - even on my small wrist the Breitling didn't look too big.
> 
> ...


No problem bro Dick!

I am not insulted if someone doesn't like my watch. And I don't need other people to like a watch before I buy it. 

But I do think it looks marvelous on you! And I like that Omega too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Clive, can you please explain how you took a wrist shot while we can see clearly in the screen reflection that you have both hands holding the phone?


I think the reflection to the left of the phone is his hand. His face is on the right side.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My favorite Sheryl Crow song.






Supposedly about this guy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My favorite Sheryl Crow song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric and Lance shared a box?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You know when people say about not meeting your heroes? Well, I met one of them today - the Bvlgari Octo Finissimo.
> 
> I was tempted by it's thinness, horologically that movement is nothing short of extraordinary. But DAMN I didn't realize that thinness is actually it's Achilles heels! It sits on the wrist like a thin sheet and I think it will only sit properly on an 8", rounded wrist. Due to the thinness there's no lug shaping to speak of, and as a result it doesn't wrap around at all. It's a thin, square tile held onto the wrist with a band.
> 
> ...


I would agree! I've seen the octo in person at my AD, and it's beautiful to look at, but I don't think I would/could ever wear it. That being said, I didn't try it on.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


>


Incoming, bro?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


>


Nice... is that chocolate in the beige bag 😋


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

New in the family of R.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice... is that chocolate in the beige bag


We can only hope.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> New in the family of R.


Beautiful! But where's the shirt?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

A little contrast today.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Beautiful! But where's the shirt?


Thanks!
I came home, changed into my sports t-shirt, ate dinner and checked my watch. I've been working in a shirt all day - that's enough.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

PP. Have a great Friday!! 👍😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Beautiful! But where's the shirt?


Indeed, but where are the chocolates?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Indeed, but where are the chocolates?


I was given a neck pendant - gold-plated silver - a hummingbird for my wife as a gift + a chain.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> New in the family of R.


Congrats @mario1971!! That looks so sharp, and I am a sucker for blue dials!! 🤩😎😍 Awesome, enjoy and wear it in good health, Bro!! 👍😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I was given a neck pendant - gold-plated silver - a hummingbird for my wife as a gift + a chain.


Well Mario, it's a great looking watch and a perfect addition to your already very nice collection, enjoy


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well Mario, it's a great looking watch and a perfect addition to your already very nice collection, enjoy


PF, I'm slowly coming to the end. My watch-clocked libido hangs at the height of my feet. I don't have such enthusiasm and urge to enlarge my collection anymore. I'll just collect my old orders (New Snoopy and Pepsi on Oyster), and lock myself in a log cabin somewhere in the mountains. I will be fishing for trout and planting young pines for the rest of my days. 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> PF, I'm slowly coming to the end. My watch-clocked libido hangs at the height of my feet. I don't have such enthusiasm and urge to enlarge my collection anymore. I'll just collect my old orders (New Snoopy and Pepsi on Oyster), and lock myself in a log cabin somewhere in the mountains. I will be fishing for trout and planting young pines for the rest of my days. 😅


Sounds like a great plan, I love nature and wilderness, maybe I'll end up joining you 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> PF, I'm slowly coming to the end. My watch-clocked libido hangs at the height of my feet. I don't have such enthusiasm and urge to enlarge my collection anymore. I'll just collect my old orders (New Snoopy and Pepsi on Oyster), and lock myself in a log cabin somewhere in the mountains. I will be fishing for trout and planting young pines for the rest of my days. 😅


Hey Mario.

Any word from your AD on the ETA for the Snoopy?? I checked with mine this week and he said he hasn't seen his first one yet!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Posted in the other thread but I'll throw it here too. Bought some kicks to go with a strap. Lol.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey Mario.
> 
> Any word from your AD on the ETA for the Snoopy?? I checked with mine this week and he said he hasn't seen his first one yet!


My AD has not spent any yet. Omega boutiques are given first*.*


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Off to lunch!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

There's a special feeling when you see this.









And you are here. 









Gonna be a hell of a ride.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> There's a special feeling when you see this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay safe!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> There's a special feeling when you see this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! But you like this sorta thing, right?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow! But you like this sorta thing, right?


I really do. Gonna try and send the wife and kids packing but I'm planning on watching stuff fly around the house. Hoping for minimal damage but there will be damage.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I really do. Gonna try and send the wife and kids packing but I'm planning on watching stuff fly around the house. Hoping for minimal damage but there will be damage.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Be safe!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> There's a special feeling when you see this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Stay safe, Bro!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> There's a special feeling when you see this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd just as soon ride that one out in San Diego.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> I'd just as soon ride that one out in San Diego.


Canada is nice this time of year...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bro @delco714, think these shrooms are safe for za?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Canada is nice this time of year...


But not NOLA.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Should I make wine out of these berries? What could go wrong?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Posted in the other thread but I'll throw it here too. Bought some kicks to go with a strap. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made from beaver also, bro?

BOTHTRG?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Should I make wine out of these berries? What could go wrong?
> 
> View attachment 16086523


For any fans of the office, this reminds me of when Michael Scott goes camping by himself to show he can survive in nature and films it


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> But not NOLA.


Jenna, that anorak may not be enough...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bro @delco714, think these shrooms are safe for za?
> 
> View attachment 16086516


My guy, there's like 5 types of mushroom there


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No comment necessary...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> There's a special feeling when you see this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be safe ??


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No comment necessary...
> 
> View attachment 16086556


No comment indeed 😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No comment necessary...
> 
> View attachment 16086556


Is she wearing .... a watch?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MrsBS is taking a mid-level certificate exam to continue with her studies. One year of progress so far, should be done by this time next year.

I'm not allowed to wait in the testing office, so I'm scouting out a little Italian joint down the road.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> I really do. Gonna try and send the wife and kids packing but I'm planning on watching stuff fly around the house. Hoping for minimal damage but there will be damage.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Crazy and cool bro Al! Keepin' the youngin's and women-folk safe, and showing the storm who's boss!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I really do. Gonna try and send the wife and kids packing but I'm planning on watching stuff fly around the house. Hoping for minimal damage but there will be damage.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Storm watching, bro?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Made from beaver also, bro?
> 
> BOTHTRG?


Nah just some imitation snake skin. Not a perfect match but way close enough.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Nah just some imitation snake skin. Not a perfect match but way close enough.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Before i had a watch dial match my belt.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jon & Vinny's tonight!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

When the bridegroom removed his socks, his new wife asked, 
"What's wrong with your feet? Your toes look all mangled and weird.

"I had _tolio_ as a child," he answered.

"You mean _polio_?" she asked.

"No, tolio. The disease only affected my toes."

When the groom took off his pants, his bride once again asked 
"What's wrong with your knees? They're all lumpy and deformed!"

"As a child, I also had _kneasles_," he explained.

"You mean _measles_?" she asked.

"No, kneasles. It was a strange illness that only affected my knees."

The new bride had to be satisfied with this answer.

As the undressing continued, her husband at last removed his underwear.

"Don't tell me," she said.

"Let me guess...

_SMALLCOX_?
😁


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Glad that smallcox has been eradicated. How about those who had chickencox?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Glad that smallcox has been eradicated. How about those who had chickencox?


Well, that would give new definition to the word "quickie"! 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Well, that would give new definition to the word "quickie"! 😅


Or in another word that Pong can understand, "foudroyante" 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, safe, and healthy weekend, mates!!! 👍😷


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

My incoming has been stuck in customs since Thursday morning. Incomplete paperwork, I think.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> My incoming has been stuck in customs since Thursday morning. Incomplete paperwork, I think.


Which courier? Good luck bro.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> But not NOLA.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

@AL9C1 for this, i got a strap to somehow match the sneakers. Will look for sneakers tom.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

These watches of yours are cool. And today I play blue. Greetings to you guys!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> These watches of yours are cool. And today I play blue. Greetings to you guys!


That might easily be the best SS DJ bro


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Should I make wine out of these berries? What could go wrong?
> 
> View attachment 16086523


We had those growing up. The juice will stain EVERYTHING. Lost many a shirt to those guys.

Anyone remember honeysuckle? Stand there for an hour pulling flowers to get a single good slurp of nectar


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> That might easily be the best SS DJ bro


Why do you say maybe? In a moment, when the lists are closed, things will happen ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Why do you say maybe? In a moment, when the lists are closed, things will happen ...
> View attachment 16087350


Well, just cant talk in absolutes. Just in case. 

but if i didnt have a DJ, might have gotten that variant.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still my contender for best DJ


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Did someone say muse?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Lots of career choices if you want to leaving nursing. Here's one.

This former ICU nurse makes $200K a month on OnlyFans - CNN Video


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lots of career choices if you want to leaving nursing. Here's one.
> 
> This former ICU nurse makes $200K a month on OnlyFans - CNN Video
> 
> View attachment 16087441


Would you subscribe to my onlyfans page?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did someone say muse?
> 
> View attachment 16087431


Yes. Some handsome fellow did say muse. But in another thread.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Which courier? Good luck bro.


Fedex. Probably poor paperwork from the shipper. There's no exotic strap material or precious metal, so should be okay soon.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Fedex. Probably poor paperwork from the shipper. There's no exotic strap material or precious metal, so should be okay soon.


Not sure if it's just the US that requires such categorization of the components. Here i think it's all just about the landed cost. If above USD200, there's a 5% duty and 12% VAT.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I really do. Gonna try and send the wife and kids packing but I'm planning on watching stuff fly around the house. Hoping for minimal damage but there will be damage.
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It is forecasted a Category 4, Katrina was 3. Stay safe, BigAl!! If I were in your wellies, I would be outta there pronto!! Stay safe, Bro!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I really do. Gonna try and send the wife and kids packing but I'm planning on watching stuff fly around the house. Hoping for minimal damage but there will be damage.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter





JustAbe said:


> It is forecasted a Category 4, Katrina was 3. Stay safe, BigAl!! If I were in your wellies, I would be outta there pronto!! Stay safe, Bro!!


Al, get your butt on outta there!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

@AL9C1!! 130 mph
Biden: Hurricane IDA turning into a "VERY DANGEROUS STORM"!! 😱


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Still my contender for best DJ
> View attachment 16087415


Yellow gold doesn't match my skin tone at all.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did someone say muse?
> 
> View attachment 16087431


BSF tell me this is your platonic love? 😘


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16087826


You won't be offended if I tell you the truth about that wire bracelet?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If it's Saturday, it's time for the farmers' market...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@delco714, got yer 5 varieties of mushrooms right here!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@sportura, these aren't french fries...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @delco714, got yer 5 varieties of mushrooms right here!
> 
> View attachment 16087860


Those I would eat haha .
Lions mane especially.
Ever hear of L-ergothionene?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> You won't be offended if I tell you the truth about that wire bracelet?


Actually, the factory straps that came with the watch are unmanageable to me at this time due to post stroke issues with my right hand. As such, I have this braceley for now which is not too expensive or horrible under the circumstances. I'll probably get an old style rubber strap with a deployant clasp if I keep the watch for the long haul. Otoh, I may replace it with a Sub date.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Flowers...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Those I would eat haha .
> Lions mane especially.
> Ever hear of L-ergothionene?


I've heard of peas, carrots and celery....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF said I needed some new flowers.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF said I needed some new flowers.
> 
> View attachment 16087935


Does Mrs BSF also say that you should get a new avatar?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Haven't worn this for a while.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Late afternoon watch change:


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16088128


That artwork on the back side of that Reverso probably doubled the initial cost. I definitely wouldn't play a game of polo wearing that watch.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> That artwork on the back side of that Reverso probably doubled the initial cost. I definitely wouldn't play a game of polo wearing that watch.


That is a $100,000 Reverso, you better not!! One of Ten in the whole wide world!! ???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> That is a $100,000 Reverso, you better not!!


Of course I had also recognized the dial as very high end as well as the artwork. Can you give us a bit of the backstory regarding that Reverso?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Of course I had also recognized the dial as very high end as well as the artwork. Can you give us a bit of the backstory regarding that Reverso?


THE DESIGN 
CANVAS FOR ARTISTIC EXPRESSION
What could be a more beautiful canvas for the masterpieces of the art world than the Grande Maison's ultimate icon, the Reverso. Its reversible case lends itself so well to the art of decoration and particularly to enamelled miniaturisation. The Reverso Tribute Enamel Hokusai, with its Art Deco styling inherited from the first model in 1931 with faceted applique hour-markers and Dauphine hands, is brimming with personality which adds even more value to this exceptional artisanal craft.

KATSUSHIKA HOKUSAI 
Katsushika Hokusai (1760-1849) was a Japanese artist known for his woodblock print series, A Tour of the Waterfalls of the Provinces. This series included the Kirifuri Waterfall, which brought the artist fame not just in Japan, but in the rest of the world. It was this piece which inspired Jaeger-LeCoultre's master enameller to adorn the reverse of this Reverso.

UKIYO-E MOVEMENT
This technique is most readily associated in the West with Japanese art. Woodblock printing flourished in Japan from the 17th to 19th Century, thanks to a craze for Ukiyo-e painting. Meaning "pictures of the floating world", Ukiyo-e depicted the hedonistic lifestyle of the merchant class in Edo Japan (1600-1868). As demand for such paintings grew, they were reproduced in multiples by woodblock printing.

TWO CULTURES, ONE PIECE
THE ART OF GUILLOCHAGE & ENAMELLING
On the front, Jaeger-LeCoultre's artisan guillocheur delicately decorates the piece using a century-old machine which requires considerable expertise. Here, the dial is guilloché with small waves (5 hours of work), which are embossed under a green translucent enamel. Hours of research were required in order for this colour to perfectly match the painting on the reverse.

A METICULOUS AND ANCESTRAL TRADITION
On the reverse, an enamelled miniature (70 hours of work) of the Hokusai painting with a particular technique represents an iconic style: Japanese woodblock printing. This new Jaeger-LeCoultre piece attests to the majesty of the precious expertise dwelling in the heart of the Rare Handcrafts "Métiers Rares" workshop, a symbol of the Grande Maison's artistic creativity and its vision of the world of art and culture.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Exceptionally interesting write up. I'll tag @drhr since I suspect he too would be interested in reading the background story on your Reverso as he has a modest Reverso collection.

























This is my one and only Reverso which is mostly worn by my wife.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I too tried the Octo Finissimo! Just today.

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















The last pic is of the reg Octo.

It fits pretty well, but doesn't sing to me. I tend not to like black watches and the black one was no different in that regard. The gray one just looks dull. The skeleton was ok.

I liked the regular Octo the best. Steel and thicker. Better looking. Way cheaper too.

There is absolutely no need to make this watch out of titanium. It's really thin already so it would not be heavy.

But all in all, I'll pass.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I too tried the Octo Finissimo! Just today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts when seeing this at my AD. Cool to look at, not for me to wear, though.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Waiting on a car wash. Chillin at coffee bean down the street


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

[email protected] 6900 MEDICOM TOY for today!! Have a blessed, safe, and healthy Sunday, my friends!! 👍😷
DW-6900MT-7JR 30th Anniversary Special Collaboration G-SHOCK x MEDICOM TOY "[email protected]" 01/2013


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Yellow gold doesn't match my skin tone at all.


Yup. It depends on the wearer. This was my first Rolex. Gift from my wife. It also doesnt match my skin tone (i think) but it's a Rolex


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Al, get your butt on outta there!!


Not just your butt. Your entire body.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just watched a Jason Statham movie. Forgot the title. He’s a scrupulous thief. For the recon part, he wears an RM. for the job itself, he wears a Rolex. Not sure if real though. Or just props.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Just watched a Jason Statham movie. Forgot the title. He's a scrupulous thief. For the recon part, he wears an RM. for the job itself, he wears a Rolex. Not sure if real though. Or just props.


Could be his watches?

I know in Modern Family (the sitcom), the actors seemed to wear their own watches


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Evening switch before heading out with buds for a bit!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Could be his watches?
> 
> I know in Modern Family (the sitcom), the actors seemed to wear their own watches


Maybe. He was supposed to be a rich dude when he wore the RM. paired it with a Bentley.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Maybe. He was supposed to be a rich dude when he wore the RM. paired it with a Bentley.


Not a "Breitling for Bentley"??

When I was a kid that was one of the reasons I was never interested in Breitling. Didn't want to be a poser since I didn't have a Bentley!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not a "Breitling for Bentley"??
> 
> When I was a kid that was one of the reasons I was never interested in Breitling. Didn't want to be a poser since I didn't have a Bentley!


Nope.

lots of those a few months ago posted in is this real threads. 

also why i didnt buy a GP ferrari.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Parker is the movie title


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watched another movie. Superfly. And amused to hear a George Daniels reference.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watching a korean movie. Hwayi. The prominent watch is an Alba.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watched another movie. Commuter. Watch is a Hamilton. Or as others call it - GFH. @Russ1965


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> My thoughts when seeing this at my AD. Cool to look at, not for me to wear, though.


Looks like at least three of us agree. 👍🏻


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not a cloud here in LA this afternoon


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not a cloud here in LA this afternoon


Haha. That's good. "Sideways rain" monsoon like thunder storm just rolled through here for about 20 minutes. Now, it's as calm as can be.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Haha. That's good. "Sideways rain" monsoon like thunder storm just rolled through here for about 20 minutes. Now, it's as calm as can be.


I've always found weather fascinating!

Couple of weeks ago when I was in NY, was playing basketball outdoors with some colleagues. It was kind of cloudy and humid, but no real indication of rain. We finished up and went to a restaurant/bar for some food and drinks and minutes later the sky turned near black and a massive thunderstorm rolled through!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've always found weather fascinating!
> 
> Couple of weeks ago when I was in NY, was playing basketball outdoors with some colleagues. It was kind of cloudy and humid, but no real indication of rain. We finished up and went to a restaurant/bar for some food and drinks and minutes later the sky turned near black and a massive thunderstorm rolled through!


I agree. I've experienced some very, very interesting weather out at sea during my navy days when I lived on a guided missile destroyer for 3+ years.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> I agree. I've experienced some very, very interesting weather out at sea during my navy days when I lived on a guided missile destroyer for 3+ years.


Oh wow, I can absolutely imagine!

One of my closest law school friends is a Navy JAG officer/attorney, but I don't believe he's been out to sea all that often.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Oh wow, I can absolutely imagine!
> 
> One of my closest law school friends is a Navy JAG officer/attorney, but I don't believe he's been out to sea all that often.


A true desk diver?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> I agree. I've experienced some very, very interesting weather out at sea during my navy days when I lived on a guided missle destroyer for 3+ years.


Water temperature is a very stealthy component of ocean weather - much harder to predict than the continental stuff (especially in year's past). The sailors definitely had high risk factors with regard to seas, winds, and the mix. ??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A proper Sunday pic.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Oh wow, I can absolutely imagine!
> 
> One of my closest law school friends is a Navy JAG officer/attorney, but I don't believe he's been out to sea all that often.


Cool just like Harmon Rabb


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Cool just like Harmon Rabb


Does he have any colleagues like this?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Any guesses as to what's on Charlie's mind?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does he have any colleagues like this?
> 
> View attachment 16090280


Full-on "affirmative."

Thank you, and once again: Thank you.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any guesses as to what's on Charlie's mind?
> 
> View attachment 16090287


Dinner time?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does he have any colleagues like this?
> 
> View attachment 16090280


Yes pity she bats for the other side now, she was a hottie.


----------



## Time-Machines (Dec 30, 2013)

Amazing peice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dinner time?


BINGO!

You must have a pet... ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> BINGO!
> 
> You must have a pet...


Yup! Their alwaaaays hungry


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Next movie am watching. Man on the Ledge. Watch featured is Casio G Shock square.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Yes pity she bats for the other side now, she was a hottie.


What?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Watching news about the hurricane. Looks bad. Hope you're good @AL9C1.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> What?


She was married but divorced and set up house with fellow scientologist Brooke Daniels


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> She was married but divorced and set up house with fellow scientologist Brooke Daniels


That she's a Scientologist is the sad part!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any guesses as to what's on Charlie's mind?
> 
> View attachment 16090287


Food, of course. Do you know the difference between dogs and cats?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Food, of course. Do you know the difference between dogs and cats?


Dogs were domesticated by humans, cats domesticated themselves.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Dogs were domesticated by humans, cats domesticated themselves.


..And, they're faking it!

Stretching, relaxing:










15 seconds later, food shows up (200 pound buck, 40 yards down the street):










The result is very, very bloody.

I vote: Dog!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> ..And, they're faking it!
> 
> Stretching, relaxing:
> 
> ...


Cats never loose their predatorial instincts, it only depends on the size of the cat and the opportunities.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> She was married but divorced and set up house with fellow scientologist Brooke Daniels


They both seem in the feminine category. One's a lesbian lesbian, I suppose.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Cats never loose their predatorial instincts, it only depends on the size of the cat and the opportunities.


Not so dissimilar to men then.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Got word from Big Al a few hours ago he’d survived Hurricane Ida but minus a roof. Glad to hear he’s physically intact but hate he had significant water damage from severely damaged roof.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Got word from Big Al a few hours ago he'd survived Hurricane Ida but minus a roof. Glad to hear he's physically intact but hate he had significant water damage from severely damaged roof.


Been seeing a lot of flying roofs on social media.

Also saw a lot of them being held down by long-ass cargo straps (though I'm not sure if the straps actually held during the storm).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Got word from Big Al a few hours ago he'd survived Hurricane Ida but minus a roof. Glad to hear he's physically intact but hate he had significant water damage from severely damaged roof.


Great that no one got hurt.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Saw a great concert last night. Missed live music...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great that no one got hurt.


Most important aspect is Big Al, one of my all time favorite people, is physically intact. A roof is insured and can be replaced but not Big Al!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw a great concert last night. Missed live music...
> 
> View attachment 16091416


Gf

Also saw tons of store-bought muffins and facelifts, which did not detract from the concert but not surprising in light of the median age of audience... 😇


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No idea what the set designer was thinking...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

_Ladies and gentlemen, Carlos Santana!_


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Had this strap custom made for something else a couple years ago - it didn't quite work and I put it away
Looking at some of my stuff today and realised a match was in order
I like it - a lot - my Omegas are having time out for a week i reckon
go what do ya think?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Got word from Big Al a few hours ago he'd survived Hurricane Ida but minus a roof. Glad to hear he's physically intact but hate he had significant water damage from severely damaged roof.


Thanks James
we have been following the storm on the news - extreme weather we wouldnt get in Uk more than once a generation - kyrie eleison


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw a great concert last night. Missed live music...
> 
> View attachment 16091416


Saw Santana live in the 80's. Great musicians.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Thanks James
> we have been following the storm on the news - extreme weather we wouldnt get in Uk more than once a generation - kyrie eleison


My ancestors left the UK a number of generations ago and have prospered here in the Colonies. But not lately as everything seems to be unraveling. May we live in interesting times!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Is this ok? 7 years old.. Seriously?

***** hell in a hand basket


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

delco714 said:


> Is this ok? 7 years old.. Seriously?
> 
> *** hell in a hand basket


prefer my Genta-esque INOX at $200


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Simon said:


> prefer my Genta-esque INOX at $200


I'm kicking myself for not trading my YM and my DJ in for that 2 years ago.. I could have sold it now and bought them both back with cash to buy a another


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Got word from Big Al a few hours ago he'd survived Hurricane Ida but minus a roof. Glad to hear he's physically intact but hate he had significant water damage from severely damaged roof.


BUT ARE THE WATCHES AND STRAPS OK?????

Glad to hear he made it through another one.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> BUT ARE THE WATCHES AND STRAPS OK?????
> 
> Glad to hear he made it through another one.


Dangggg thoughts out to Al.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> BUT ARE THE WATCHES AND STRAPS OK?????
> 
> Glad to hear he made it through another one.


Perils of living in close proximity to the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sporty banned again?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> Sporty banned again?


Who got butthurt this time?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> I'm kicking myself for not trading my YM and my DJ in for that 2 years ago.. I could have sold it now and bought them both back with cash to buy a another


Yeah. Had I waited on the Daytona instead of selling and buying a 996, it would have been a 997 Carrera 4S now!

But I would not have had fun with my 996 until now, and who knows what the future holds, so no regrets.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Simon said:


> Had this strap custom made for something else a couple years ago - it didn't quite work and I put it away
> Looking at some of my stuff today and realised a match was in order
> I like it - a lot - my Omegas are having time out for a week i reckon
> go what do ya think?
> ...


When I was buying a beater to take with me while working in China I was deciding between an INOX and GSAR. The GSAR made the trip but the INOX is one heck of a classy beater.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Sporty banned again?


Appears so. Wonder in what manner this time???


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Got word from Big Al a few hours ago he'd survived Hurricane Ida but minus a roof. Glad to hear he's physically intact but hate he had significant water damage from severely damaged roof.


Good to hear he's OK. I sent him a message on IG this morning and hadn't heard back.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Weekend in photos time... relatively low key weekend.

Usual Saturday morning bike ride for the views










PAM Zero










Homemade lasagna by Mrs Mav










Finally washed it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Homemade lasagna by Mrs Mav


Homemade lasagna FTW.

1:57 -


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Simon said:


> Sporty banned again?




what thread?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

harry_flashman said:


> what thread?


I assume it's the Daytona hype thread.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bad news on the 50th Anniv Snoopy front.

Spoke to the AD manager at the Omega Boutique here. Seemed _very _knowledgeable. She said the waiting list for the watch is 100,000 in the US alone! OMFG!

It was immediately sold out the day after it was released in early Oct 2020 and they started taking names for the list the next day. When it got to 100k in March of this year, they shut it down. Omega will make the watch until 2025 but not enough to fill all the demand in the US, much less the rest of the world... She said the boutique still gets 5 calls every day for that watch. Ugh.

She said the next Snoopy is due out in Dec 2022 to commemorate the anniversary of Apollo 17, the last Apollo mission. Have my name down for that... 😁

Until then, not gonna go grey for it; $32k is _way_ too steep me.

BTW, if your AD is not a Boutique, don't count on getting one.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bad news on the 50th Anniv Snoopy front.
> 
> Spoke to the AD manager at the Omega Boutique here. Seemed _very _knowledgeable. She said the waiting list for the watch is 100,000 in the US alone! OMFG!
> 
> ...


100,000 peeps on the waitlist!?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> 100,000 peeps on the waitlist!?


Tough to believe, eh?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tough to believe, eh?


That is hard to believe.

I placed deposits on two of them on the first day. Might pull my money out. We'll see.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mav said:


> 100,000 peeps on the waitlist!?


That's a lot of marshmallow chickens&#8230;


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Got word from Big Al a few hours ago he'd survived Hurricane Ida but minus a roof. Glad to hear he's physically intact but hate he had significant water damage from severely damaged roof.


What? Minus a roof.

glad he's safe.

in the northernmost islands of our country (batanes), i am told the entire roof is easily blown by strong winds. So it wont get damaged. It will just be blown away then put back again after the typhoon.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Is this ok? 7 years old.. Seriously?
> 
> *** hell in a hand basket


Mine is just five years old. Bought bnew in HK in 2016. Any takers?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Most important aspect is Big Al, one of my all time favorite people, is physically intact. A roof is insured and can be replaced but not Big Al!


Praying for you @AL9C1


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Who got butthurt this time?


Not me


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I assume it's the Daytona hype thread.


The mod said "enough is enough"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bad news on the 50th Anniv Snoopy front.
> 
> Spoke to the AD manager at the Omega Boutique here. Seemed _very _knowledgeable. She said the waiting list for the watch is 100,000 in the US alone! OMFG!
> 
> ...


Good thing am a mickey fan and not a snoopy fan.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> I assume it's the Daytona hype thread.


Si Signore. 








Help me understand the hype behind the modern Daytona


I certainly did…..In 1983 I bought a Subby date, when Daytonas were cheap and plentiful even at a discount ? Sometimes one looks back on ones life and then gets ones mate to kick one hard in the arse. Well Clive, if it would make you feel better, in 1985, I passed on a PN Daytona because...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mario1971 said:


> Si Signore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to make it clear that I didn't report him. However, I kind of get the feeling it was something he said to me that got him banned. I never saw what happened, tho. But since I'm one of the last to see him unbanned, I might have something to do with it...

I did poke him a bit. 🙊

Can't stand the guy, but I kind of miss him now that he's gone...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

[BOBO] said:


> I just want to make it clear that I didn't report him. However, I kind of get the feeling it was something he said to me that got him banned. I never saw what happened, tho. But since I'm one of the last to see him unbanned, I might have something to do with it...
> 
> I did poke him a bit. 🙊
> 
> ...


Haaa, so you admit to open provocation. Sporty is like the Duracell rabbit. Every negative about a Rolex works like a new battery.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mario1971 said:


> Haaa, so you admit to open provocation. Sporty is like the Duracell rabbit. Every negative about a Rolex works like a new battery.


I don't know about provocation, but I tried to appeal to some kind of human behind all that bling and I kind of got the feeling it would backfire.

But as I said. I don't know if it was me or someone else who pushed him over the line this time. It was late at night and when I woke up he was gone.

My posts are still there, so you'll be the judge.🤷


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sporty comes and goes like a comey and goey thing.

Look at his posts and hand on heart tell me if you think he is being serious??

This is the man who likes nothing more than to wear Seiko watches, although he seldom admits it.

I personally think he is a character, and when he pops up in a thread it’s never gonna be boring, just take what he says with a pinch of salt and all will be well in the world.

And in the Rolex forum.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

[BOBO] said:


> I don't know about provocation, but I tried to appeal to some kind of human behind all that bling and I kind of got the feeling it would backfire.
> 
> But as I said. I don't know if it was me or someone else who pushed him over the line this time. It was late at night and when I woke up he was gone.
> 
> My posts are still there, so you'll be the judge.🤷


I prefer to remain impartial on this particular issue.

Speaking of Daytona, I could have it because it's a nice watch. But if it were available in a store with all the other Rolexes, it certainly wouldn't be my first or even my second choice ...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mario1971 said:


> I prefer to remain impartial on this particular issue.
> 
> Speaking of Daytona, I could have it because it's a nice watch. But if it were available in a store with all the other Rolexes, it certainly wouldn't be my first or even my second choice ...


I tried one in the early 2000's along side the rest of the then current collection at my local AD. Didn't like any of them. Bought an Oris instead and never really looked at Rolex since. 









To me, all of the Rolex models looks like a typical watch. Watch shaped watches are a bit boring regardless of branding.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> Sporty comes and goes like a comey and goey thing.
> 
> Look at his posts and hand on heart tell me if you think he is being serious??
> 
> ...


I actually think he's serious. 
Regardless, he's not a very good ambassador for Rolex. Or humans.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

[BOBO] said:


> I actually think he's serious.
> Regardless, he's not a very good ambassador for Rolex. Or humans.


Sportura does a good job because it shows cool watches. Let us judge his collection, not his person.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Tough to believe, eh?


Nuts.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Good thing am a mickey fan and not a snoopy fan.


Most Mickey's are cool!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mario1971 said:


> Sportura does a good job because it shows cool watches. Let us judge his collection, not his person.


I'm judging both. His collection may as well be the Rolex catalogue and Rolex takes better photos of their watches.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

[BOBO] said:


> I tried one in the early 2000's along side the rest of the then current collection at my local AD. Didn't like any of them. Bought an Oris instead and never really looked at Rolex since.
> View attachment 16092884
> 
> 
> To me, all of the Rolex models looks like a typical watch. Watch shaped watches are a bit boring regardless of branding.


Rolex - durability, precision, wearing comfort, and all this a decent capital investment, not to mention prestige. And Oris? I don't like them and they are poorly finished.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> Look at his posts and hand on heart tell me if you think he is being serious??


Nah, I always thought of Sporty as an extreme caricature of a dbag Rolex owner. For his sake, there's no way anyone can be like that IRL. Or maybe? But if you start reading between the lines and really understand what's he's saying, is he really that wrong? His banter got old though so if/when he returns, I hope he'll bring a new act with him.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Most Mickey's are cool!


So some are not?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Nah, I always thought of Sporty as an extreme caricature of a dbag Rolex owner. For his sake, there's no way anyone can be like that IRL. Or maybe? But if you start reading between the lines and really understand what's he's saying, is he really that wrong? His banter got old though so if/when he returns, I hope he'll bring a new act with him.


Maybe he can be an advocate for PM Rolex pieces.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> I don't know about provocation, but I tried to appeal to some kind of human behind all that bling and I kind of got the feeling it would backfire.
> 
> But as I said. I don't know if it was me or someone else who pushed him over the line this time. It was late at night and when I woke up he was gone.
> 
> My posts are still there, so you'll be the judge.🤷


What happened?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mario1971 said:


> Rolex - durability, precision, wearing comfort, and all this a decent capital investment, not to mention prestige. And Oris? I don't like them and they are poorly finished.
> View attachment 16093033


The Oris is the most accurate watch I own and I used it everyday for 18 years without any problems. I only set the time when it's daylight savings time... It's very comfortable. The finish on mine is pretty great. I've got plenty of macro photos of it and never noticed anything. Sharp guilloche and printing on the dial and once upon a time a mirror finish on the case.









I don't care about prestige in the slightest.
So, if prestige is the only thing that Rolex offers that Oris don't, I made the right decision. But I already knew that since I like the look and feel of the Oris and I didn't like the look and feel of the Rolex I tried back in the day.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> What happened?


We were talking about Daytonas and then he was gone. I was the last to talk to him, so I'm afraid I managed to push him over the edge and my guess is that he wrote something really nasty in response to me which got him banned.

I'm only guessing, tho. I went to bed and woke up with him banned and my last post directed to him was unanswered. It's not like him to ignore the bait, so I was expecting him to respond.

He could have said something stupid to someone else in another thread too and got banned before he could respond to me... So it's just speculation.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mav said:


> Nah, I always thought of Sporty as an extreme caricature of a dbag Rolex owner. For his sake, there's no way anyone can be like that IRL. Or maybe? But if you start reading between the lines and really understand what's he's saying, is he really that wrong? His banter got old though so if/when he returns, I hope he'll bring a new act with him.


I don't agree with the sentiment of what he's saying and I do think he's like he's presenting himself here in real life.

I've met people like that. I've actually been in business with one of them. Didn't end well.😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Maybe he can be an advocate for PM Rolex pieces.


Nah, we already have a couple here. He should advocate for the diamond versions. Or the rainbow Daytona?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

From the extant posts, either Bobo or Archer’s last post may have prompted Sporty to post something that the Big Toe deemed ban-worthy. Well, if he crossed the line, he crossed the line and should suffer the consequences.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Nah, we already have a couple here. He should advocate for the diamond versions. Or the rainbow Daytona?


Or maybe the Cellini line?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Sportura does a good job because it shows cool watches. Let us judge his collection, not his person.


I think Sporty enjoys debating for its own sake and nothing more. It's difficult enough to determine what is in the mind of someone else even when up close and personal. We all have a tendency to perceive what someone else might be like, those perceptions often incorrect. IMO it's worthwhile having Sporty around for the entertainment factor alone. Anyone who expends that much energy expressing himself on WUS is worthy of having around.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Personally, I'm not a real fan of the watch, but I really like these Daytonas...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Here he is.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Personally, I'm not a real fan of the watch, but I really like these Daytonas...
> 
> View attachment 16093086
> 
> ...


All those are Daytonas?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Here he is.
> View attachment 16093103


Am reminded of the podium finisher who popped the champagne underneath the skirt of one of female models. What a jerk.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Am reminded of the podium finisher who popped the champagne underneath the skirt of one of female models. What a jerk.


Yeah, that was him too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sugman said:


> Personally, I'm not a real fan of the watch, but I really like these Daytonas...
> 
> View attachment 16093086
> 
> ...


I much prefer F1.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mav said:


> I much prefer F1.


Let's make it a F1 at Daytona! F1's cool, too...just not real popular in southeastern US!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> All those are Daytonas?


It's the way I remember Daytona...but there are a couple of blank spots...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> It's the way I remember Daytona...but there are a couple of blank spots...


The first two clearly are. You have to elaborate on the third one. With more pics.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[BOBO] said:


> I just want to make it clear that I didn't report him. However, I kind of get the feeling it was something he said to me that got him banned. I never saw what happened, tho. But since I'm one of the last to see him unbanned, I might have something to do with it...
> 
> I did poke him a bit.
> 
> ...


He doesn't really personally attack anyone. His only crime is that he only has one schtick.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> He doesn't really personally attack anyone. His only crime is that he only has one schtick.


Sporty does make sense if and only if SS Rolex was the only game in town. Good thing there are a host of other nice watches out there. Even other Rolex.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> He doesn't really personally attack anyone. His only crime is that he only has one schtick.


Well, I said I felt sad for him since he thinks he has to behave this way in this "social media world". I don't think he appreciates pitty...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Well, I said I felt sad for him since he thinks he has to behave this way in this "social media world". I don't think he appreciates pitty...


Is sporty also in other social media?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Is sporty also in other social media?


Don't know. I'm not.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> Sporty comes and goes like a comey and goey thing.
> 
> Look at his posts and hand on heart tell me if you think he is being serious??
> 
> ...


A "comey and goey thing". Ewwwww.

He admits to loving his Seikos actually.

He stirs things up, which is not boring, but then he goes on and on about the same stuff, which could (and often does) get boring.

That said, I like him well enough, because some of us have gotten to know him a bit beyond the Rolex.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Is sporty also in other social media?





sportura said:


> A character flaw, I suppose, or just the realities of living in a social media world. Ask the other 2,499 Daytona owners who buy these things each year, they'll tell you the same thing if they're being honest.
> 
> As we have about 8 known Daytona Ceramic owners in this subforum, it's nice that we care enough about the heritage and the quality to participate. The thousands of others aren't sitting typing on this glorious August day; they are flashing that steel at the pool boy's cute girlfriend.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> A "comey and goey thing". Ewwwww.
> 
> He admits to loving his Seikos actually.
> 
> ...


I looked it up in the New English Dictionary&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; strangely it wasn't there&#8230;&#8230;..I'm gonna suggest they include it in the 2022 edition.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Sportura does a good job because it shows cool watches. Let us judge his collection, not his person.


Nah, let's judge his person! 

I won't judge him. But if one is inclined to do so, he must do it fairly, not just because he happens to have a different view.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Rolex - durability, precision, wearing comfort, and all this a decent capital investment, not to mention prestige. And Oris? I don't like them and they are poorly finished.
> View attachment 16093033


I agree except that I think Oris' are pretty good for the price point. And the finishing isn't that bad really.

But one thing is clear - they are not comparable brands at all. By any stretch of the imagination.

Certainly it's OK to like Oris better than Rolex.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> So some are not?


Hehehe


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[BOBO] said:


> The Oris is the most accurate watch I own and I used it everyday for 18 years without any problems. I only set the time when it's daylight savings time... It's very comfortable. The finish on mine is pretty great. I've got plenty of macro photos of it and never noticed anything. Sharp guilloche and printing on the dial and once upon a time a mirror finish on the case.
> View attachment 16093064
> 
> 
> ...


That's fair. Everyone has their preferences and comfort zone.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[BOBO] said:


> We were talking about Daytonas and then he was gone. I was the last to talk to him, so I'm afraid I managed to push him over the edge and my guess is that he wrote something really nasty in response to me which got him banned.
> 
> I'm only guessing, tho. I went to bed and woke up with him banned and my last post directed to him was unanswered. It's not like him to ignore the bait, so I was expecting him to respond.
> 
> He could have said something stupid to someone else in another thread too and got banned before he could respond to me... So it's just speculation.


You woke up with him banned? Was he in a bad mood? Did he have appetite for breakfast?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just 8?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Just 8?


No, I had lunch like five hours ago.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Quoted bobo’s quote of sporty re 8 known DaytonaC owners in the Rolex subforum.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> No, I had lunch like five hours ago.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Reminded of why 6 is afraid of 7


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[BOBO] said:


> I don't agree with the sentiment of what he's saying and I do think he's like he's presenting himself here in real life.
> 
> I've met people like that. I've actually been in business with one of them. Didn't end well.


Well, at least he's honest about it. And he injects humor too.

I think a lot of guys like to have their pricey watches noticed and the aftermath of assumptions that may flow from it, but they don't admit it. They hide behind their respect for engineering, finishing, horological excellence, etc. and insist that they always hide their watches under their cuff.

There are times I do want the guy on the other side of the table to notice my watch. And feel inferior. . Most of the time I don't care.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> You woke up with him banned? Was he in a bad mood? Did he have appetite for breakfast?


No. He just had some grapefruit juice and one of those really thin vanilla cigarillos.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Reminded of why 6 is afraid of 7


Well, 7 8 9, so I'd be a bit careful around him too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> From the extant posts, either Bobo or Archer's last post may have prompted Sporty to post something that the Big Toe deemed ban-worthy. Well, if he crossed the line, he crossed the line and should suffer the consequences.


Probably. Either that or Sporty said something that wouldn't have gotten others banned, but because he said it, he got the hook. I'm not sympathetic- he remains responsible for his persona.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Is sporty also in other social media?


He's "manofrolex" on IG: Login • Instagram


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> From the extant posts, either Bobo or Archer's last post may have prompted Sporty to post something that the Big Toe deemed ban-worthy. Well, if he crossed the line, he crossed the line and should suffer the consequences.


I've volunteered to be a mod several times.

"Be afraid. Be very afraid." ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Well, 7 8 9, so I'd be a bit careful around him too.


Sporty?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> He's "manofrolex" on IG: Login • Instagram


Seriously bro?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Personally, I'm not a real fan of the watch, but I really like these Daytonas...
> 
> View attachment 16093086
> 
> ...


Huh, never heard of store-bought muffins called Daytonas. Maybe that's why they're so popular...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Seriously bro?


Godfrey

what does JMan say about it? Are there IP issues?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> The first two clearly are. You have to elaborate on the third one. With more pics.


That's the extent of my willingness to share! 🤐


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Am reminded of the podium finisher who popped the champagne underneath the skirt of one of female models. What a jerk.


Joker, jokester or jerk? Or all three?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Huh, never heard of store-bought muffins called Daytonas. Maybe that's why they're so popular...


Am OK with either store bought or home made. I dont discriminate.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[BOBO] said:


> No. He just had some grapefruit juice and one of those really thin vanilla cigarillos.


Typical. And he was wearing nothing but a little a silk wrap?

Okay, time to stop this!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Huh, never heard of store-bought muffins called Daytonas. Maybe that's why they're so popular...


They seem well-crafted and nicely finished.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Sporty does make sense if and only if SS Rolex was the only game in town. Good thing there are a host of other nice watches out there. Even other Rolex.


There are other watches out there? Other than Rolex???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Joker, jokester or jerk? Or all three?


I guess just a jerk. Dont think the girl found it funny.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I think a lot of guys like to have their pricey watches noticed and the aftermath of assumptions that may flow from it, but they don't admit it. They hide behind their respect for engineering, finishing, horological excellence, etc. and insist that they always hide their watches under their cuff.


I read Playboy for the articles too.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, at least he's honest about it. And he injects humor too.
> 
> I think a lot of guys like to have their pricey watches noticed and the aftermath of assumptions that may flow from it, but they don't admit it. They hide behind their respect for engineering, finishing, horological excellence, etc. and insist that they always hide their watches under their cuff.
> 
> There are times I do want the guy on the other side of the table to notice my watch. And feel inferior. . Most of the time I don't care.


I think it's a cultural thing that I don't get. 
In Sweden we have someythats called Jantelag. It's a form of unspoken law saying you're not supposed to tell anyone about how successful you are. It's poor taste and you will not earn any points by being visibly wealthy.

Sweden's richest man, IKEA founder Ingvar Kamprad drove an old Volvo from the 70's until he died. If he had a fancy car, you wouldn't know about IKEA because swedish people would never have bought anything from his first store if he flaunted his success.

The ones who defy the jante law are pretty much laughed at and looked down upon.
You can be as successful as you want. Just don't shuv it in the face of your neighbors.

So in Sweden it's more common to play down ones success and wealth rather than flaunting it. The sporty experience gets to be a real clash of the cultures for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Seriously bro?


Sure. He was the guy who popularized the "Man of Rolex" cards, so wasn't at all surprising he chose that name. Think someone wrangled it from him tho...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Sporty?


No seven. Since he ate (8) nine.
I love explaining jokes.😬


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> I don't agree with the sentiment of what he's saying and I do think he's like he's presenting himself here in real life.
> 
> I've met people like that. I've actually been in business with one of them. Didn't end well.😂


While I don't always agree with him 100% of the time, I give him credit for being brutally honest with his thoughts and opinions. There are many reasons why people buy stuff, including for status reasons. He's not ashamed to admit that he's in it for the status. That's his end goal and there's nothing better to achieve that in the watch world and in the eyes of non-watch people than a Rolex.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> what does JMan say about it? Are there IP issues?


To be fair, Sporty came up with "man of Rolex" first. Anyways Jman should be "man of black VCO"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> I guess just a jerk. Dont think the girl found it funny.


Until she told her bf, "I discovered something new and fun for you to do..."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, at least he's honest about it. And he injects humor too.
> 
> I think a lot of guys like to have their pricey watches noticed and the aftermath of assumptions that may flow from it, but they don't admit it. They hide behind their respect for engineering, finishing, horological excellence, etc. and insist that they always hide their watches under their cuff.
> 
> There are times I do want the guy on the other side of the table to notice my watch. And feel inferior. . Most of the time I don't care.


I really, really do hide all my watches under my shirt cuffs, even non-Rolexes. 








Except this one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Nah, I always thought of Sporty as an extreme caricature of a dbag Rolex owner. For his sake, there's no way anyone can be like that IRL. Or maybe? But if you start reading between the lines and really understand what's he's saying, is he really that wrong? His banter got old though so if/when he returns, I hope he'll bring a new act with him.


I thought he always had a good point - why should any of us worry about what other people think of our watches?

I'll guarantee that every thread on WUS asking "what 'under-the-radar' watch should I buy?" is simply saying, "I'm afraid of wearing a Rolex".

He gets perceived as being a showoff, but I see it as acknowledging that random strangers might recognize your watch _and_ they might judge you for it. We can pretend all we want that it doesn't happen - "oh nobody ever asked me about my watch" - but the reality is, random strangers are too polite to tell you what they think.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I read Playboy for the articles too.
> 
> View attachment 16093312


Articles are amazing!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mav said:


> While I don't always agree with him 100% of the time, I give him credit for being brutally honest with his thoughts and opinions. There are many reasons why people buy stuff, including for status reasons. He's not ashamed to admit that he's in it for the status. That's his end goal and there's nothing better to achieve that in the watch world and in the eyes of non-watch people than a Rolex.


The thing is that he claims everyone else who wears a Rolex is and thinks just like him. That's what rubs me the wrong way.
The sentiment that if you say you don't like Rolex you can't afford it. Not even if you buy Lange instead. That's what makes him a joke.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> He's "manofrolex" on IG: Login • Instagram


But JMAN is now @manofrolex on WUS.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> why should any of us worry about what other people think of our watches?


But that's all he does.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> what does JMan say about it? Are there IP issues?


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> While I don't always agree with him 100% of the time, I give him credit for being brutally honest with his thoughts and opinions. There are many reasons why people buy stuff, including for status reasons. He's not ashamed to admit that he's in it for the status. That's his end goal and there's nothing better to achieve that in the watch world and in the eyes of non-watch people than a Rolex.


I dunno Mav. I'm not so sure he's not having us all on and essentially engaging in hyperbole.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

[BOBO] said:


> But that's all he does.


That's not really all he does. He actually has a reasonable knowledge, particularly regarding vintage Rolexes, which he sometimes shares. Just have to take most of the other stuff he says with a grain of NaCl.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> They seem well-crafted and nicely finished.


One sees lots of aftermarket/non-OEM modifications there.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree except that I think Oris' are pretty good for the price point. And the finishing isn't that bad really.
> 
> But one thing is clear - they are not comparable brands at all. By any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Certainly it's OK to like Oris better than Rolex.


I like my Oris very much too, it was my first decent watch since forever.
But other than the occasional look see due to nostalgic reasons it's been sitting in the watch box for a decade with no wrist time.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> The Oris is the most accurate watch I own and I used it everyday for 18 years without any problems. I only set the time when it's daylight savings time... It's very comfortable. The finish on mine is pretty great. I've got plenty of macro photos of it and never noticed anything. Sharp guilloche and printing on the dial and once upon a time a mirror finish on the case.
> View attachment 16093064
> 
> 
> ...


Mine has been accurate too....in the first few years of ownership. After that, oh well, let's just say losing 25 sec a day is nothing to write home about.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mav said:


> Articles are amazing!


Their cartoons were the best!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Reminded of why 6 is afraid of 7


Why?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree except that I think Oris' are pretty good for the price point. And the finishing isn't that bad really.
> 
> But one thing is clear - they are not comparable brands at all. By any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Certainly it's OK to like Oris better than Rolex.


The price wasn't all that much lower than the Rolex submariner back in 2003. Maybe $1500 if I remember correctly. I think I paid around $3000 for mine. It's a bit difficult to count exchange rates 20 years later...

The Oris was a lot heavier, which made a lot of difference to me back then. Still does.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> Well, 7 8 9, so I'd be a bit careful around him too.


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> *The price wasn't all that much lower than the Rolex submariner back in 2003*. Maybe $1500 if I remember correctly. I think I paid around $3000 for mine. It's a bit difficult to count exchange rates 20 years later...
> 
> The Oris was a lot heavier, which made a lot of difference to me back then. Still does.
> View attachment 16093373


That cannot be right. 
I bought my Oris Pointer Date Chronometer in 1995 for hk$3,xxx only. In 1996 I bought my Tudor 75190 36mm Submariner for about hk$6,500. I remember a Rolex Submariner back then was over $16k.

Yes I get it yours is a chronograph so it's hardly a different comparison.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> I think it's a cultural thing that I don't get.
> In Sweden we have someythats called Jantelag. It's a form of unspoken law saying you're not supposed to tell anyone about how successful you are. It's poor taste and you will not earn any points by being visibly wealthy.
> 
> Sweden's richest man, IKEA founder Ingvar Kamprad drove an old Volvo from the 70's until he died. If he had a fancy car, you wouldn't know about IKEA because swedish people would never have bought anything from his first store if he flaunted his success.
> ...


Are we all supposed to behave like Swedish people?
Dude, this is an international forum. Perhaps a little understanding about other cultures would help?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> But that's all he does.


And that should bother you because........


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> That cannot be right.
> I bought my Oris Pointer Date Chronometer in 1995 for hk$3,xxx only. In 1996 I bought my Tudor 75190 36mm Submariner for about hk$6,500. I remember a Rolex Submariner back then was over $16k.
> 
> Yes I get it yours is a chronograph so it's hardly a different comparison.


I could swear the black/black sub no date was around $4500 back then. But since I never got one, I don't have a receipt to prove it.
The $ cost about 10SEK back then and I gave 27500 for the Oris.
The Breitling and Rado were about 35000 and the Sub about 10K SEK more.


mui.richard said:


> Are we all supposed to behave like Swedish people?
> Dude, this is an international forum. Perhaps a little understanding about other cultures would help?


Not at all. Just a glimpse into another culture for you.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> And that should bother you because........


Probably shouldn't. What's it to you?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> Not at all. Just a glimpse into another culture for you.


Of course. But your posts sounds like you're saying Sporty's behavior/posts should be frowned upon. Then you explain in Sweden this is frowned upon.

Perhaps you should have kept a more open mind when you're on an international forum?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> *Probably shouldn't. *What's it to you?


That's all I need to know.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Of course. But your posts sounds like you're saying Sporty's behavior/posts should be frowned upon. Then you explain in Sweden this is frowned upon.
> 
> Perhaps you should have kept a more open mind when you're on an international forum?


Well, what it sounds like to you and what I wrote is obviously tho different things.
I was simply explaining why I'm not impressed by that kind of behavior based on the cultural differences.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

5959HH said:


> That's not really all he does. He actually has a reasonable knowledge, particularly regarding vintage Rolexes, which he sometimes shares. *Just have to take most of the other stuff he says with a grain of NaCl.*


Or "*As*," dependent upon the thread.

Humor is great, necessary - until it transcends into serial denigration.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> That's all I need to know.


Why was that so important to you?
Not sure if I personally peed on your rug, but whatever.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> Well, what it sounds like to you and what I wrote is obviously tho different things.
> I was simply explaining why I'm not impressed by that kind of behavior based on the cultural differences.


The feeling is mutual it would seem.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Maybe he can be an advocate for PM Rolex pieces.


Hell no!!!! Just leave the PM Rolexes alone!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugman said:


> Their cartoons were the best!











The very best social and political satire was Mad Magazine. Unsure whether or not it's still in production.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

On a lighter note, just had a terrific dinner with some friends tonight 😋
































































I got so full I couldn't be bothered to take a photo of the desserts 😅


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I read Playboy for the articles too.
> 
> View attachment 16093312


This is a very old bunny.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

[BOBO] said:


> I just want to make it clear that I didn't report him. However, I kind of get the feeling it was something he said to me that got him banned. I never saw what happened, tho. But since I'm one of the last to see him unbanned, I might have something to do with it...
> 
> I did poke him a bit. 🙊
> 
> ...


He may have got banned for a post he wrote that the mods quickly deleted ????
He is intelligent, witty and often his perceptions are right about Rolex - 
except when he starts down the "pool-boy girlfriend notices my Daytona" line, and then he is out of line

probably just a brief ban like several times before


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> A "comey and goey thing". Ewwwww.
> 
> He admits to loving his Seikos actually.
> 
> ...


I remember him here many years ago before he was hexed by Rolex and he was a Seiko man


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> He may have got banned for a post he wrote that the mods quickly deleted ????
> He is intelligent, witty and often his perceptions are right about Rolex -
> except when he starts down the "pool-boy girlfriend notices my Daytona" line, and then he is out of line
> 
> probably just a brief ban like several times before


Agreed. Under that prickly exterior there's a very knowledgeable Rolex watch enthusiast.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> There are other watches out there? Other than Rolex???


Seiko


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Seiko


Hey, what about Omega? 🤣


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I dunno Mav. I'm not so sure he's not having us all on and essentially engaging in hyperbole.


I used to think he was being ironic - playing the court jester - but i dont know now - holding up a reflection to our often absurd hobby. However, in recent years he has put a lot of money towards garnering unicorns at grey price, so he's put his money where his mouth is


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> I remember him here many years ago before he was hexed by Rolex and he was a Seiko man


I believe he still is.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

He will return like a returny thing, mark my words.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Hey, what about Omega? 🤣


ah, yes, I almost forget, I was thinking of James' Willard collection - I forgot he also has the Railmaster


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> He will return like a returny thing, mark my words.


'returney' ??? sounding like my Zummerzet people there Cliver


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> I much prefer F1.


YES!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> On a lighter note, just had a terrific dinner with some friends tonight 😋
> 
> View attachment 16093421
> 
> ...


oooooooh 'cote de boeuf' - yum - or do they call it 'Tomahawk steak' where you are ??


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

[BOBO] said:


> The thing is that he claims everyone else who wears a Rolex is and thinks just like him. That's what rubs me the wrong way.
> The sentiment that if you say you don't like Rolex you can't afford it. Not even if you buy Lange instead. That's what makes him a joke.


He wasn't laughing at me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> oooooooh 'cote de boeuf' - yum - or do they call it 'Tomahawk steak' where you are ??


Tomahawk. Aged 30 days on the premises, very tasty. 😋


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I dunno Mav. I'm not so sure he's not having us all on and essentially engaging in hyperbole.


I was a bit put off when he basically said that no watch matters other than Rolex because of the perception of Rolex. He seemed to basically say that he only wears his watches because of what other people think (or at least that's how it came off).

I have a feeling he is really like that in real life. Doesn't really affect me, but a bit off putting to engage. That's why I rarely answer his posts.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> On a lighter note, just had a terrific dinner with some friends tonight
> 
> View attachment 16093421
> 
> ...


This just made me VERY hungry&#8230;


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> He wasn't laughing at me.
> View attachment 16093449


He never laughed at me neither, even though my "best" is only a relatively cheap Girard Perregaux. 😉










Perhaps his comments' got little to do with the watches after all? 🤔


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie, PF and the others, today I was in the mall to move the telescope in my Datejust because I don't have such small tools for this job and by the way I stopped at the boutique for a new Baldessarini collection. Look forward to the new fashion show.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's a poor OoOmega


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Simon said:


> 'returney' ??? sounding like my Zummerzet people there Cliver


I've been several times, and I have a great fondness for scrumpy cider.

It does however make me lie down and sleep in the strangest of places ?‍?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

5959HH said:


> The very best social and political satire was Mad Magazine. Unsure whether or not it's still in production.


I remember one cartoon series in Mad called "The Bergs" (I think). As you say, the satire was perfection.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was a bit put off when he basically said that no watch matters other than Rolex because of the perception of Rolex. He seemed to basically say that he only wears his watches because of what other people think (or at least that's how it came off).
> 
> I have a feeling he is really like that in real life. Doesn't really affect me, but a bit off putting to engage. That's why I rarely answer his posts.


I don't "like him" like him, but more often than not he makes me laugh more than anything else. Like when he said Rolex is better than anything from AP/PP/VC I thought it was funny, as it was so obviously tongue in cheek.

Yes sometimes he sounds like a broken record with his "Rolex is holier than thou" stance and it gets old but I don't really mind.

It's still better than most of the brand bashing fanboys if you ask me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I don't "like him" like him, but more often than not he makes me laugh more than anything else. Like when he said Rolex is better than anything from AP/PP/VC I thought it was funny, as it was so obviously tongue in cheek.
> 
> Yes sometimes he sounds like a broken record with his "Rolex is holier than thou" stance and it gets old but I don't really mind.
> 
> It's still better than most of the brand bashing fanboys if you ask me.


I am in the minority that think he is pulling everyone's Todgers.

But all his "Rolex make you a better man" comments just make me laugh out loud.

Its the constant "I don't like Rolex I bought a *_*insert brand, threads that just start me thinking "Reverse snobbery" and that's not as funny.

We all know that they are just wrist jewellery for men, and 99% of them are way overpriced compared to a cheap quartz that tells perfect time every day, but we are watch nerds, so we must joust to the death&#8230;&#8230;..










Just wish they would keep still&#8230;..


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Tomahawk. Aged 30 days on the premises, very tasty. 😋


If aged xtra 30days 'on the premises', they will have already received it aged 2-3 weeks - buttery

Its a great steak - I was talking a week ago to a butcher who told me he used to sell just a couple Cote de Boeuf a week, and when he renamed it Tomahawk, he now cant get enough 
The Rib eye is a beautiful steak and when cooked on the bone its a bit of theatre and additional flavour


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> I remember him here many years ago before he was hexed by Rolex and he was a Seiko man


Simon I think Sporty's still a Seiko man, and he's definitely one of the culprits responsible for my venture into Seiko's as well, even yourself nor to be excluded!

That said OoO had long been a refuge for Sporty, and we long time posters on OoO failed to see Sporty engage in his usual hyperbole here, unlike every other thread in the Rolex / Tudor sub forum. I think this is the reason members like Richard.Mui come to his defense, particularly in OoO as we've seen a side to Sporty that others have not. That and the fact Sporty has not been noted to engage in personal attacks on anyone ever. I think Sporty's expression is just different from mine, yours and probably everyone else's.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> I am in the minority that think he is pulling everyone's Todgers.
> 
> But all his "Rolex make you a better man" comments just make me laugh out loud.
> 
> ...


I could give you a hug ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Seiko


Tell me about it Simon!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Hey, what about Omega?











That too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I could give you a hug 🤣
> View attachment 16093526


Are you double jabbed??


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Are you double jabbed??
> 
> View attachment 16093532


Getting my first tomorrow 👍🏻


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> ah, yes, I almost forget, I was thinking of James' Willard collection - I forgot he also has the Railmaster


#neverecerreadahead


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

All caught up. Haven't had to say that after only missing several hours in a loooong time.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> I've been several times, and I have a great fondness for scrumpy cider.
> 
> It does however make me lie down and sleep in the strangest of places ?‍?


I wuz weaned on scrumpy- killed the brain cells needed to pass my Math's O level


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I don't "like him" like him, but more often than not he makes me laugh more than anything else. Like when he said Rolex is better than anything from AP/PP/VC I thought it was funny, as it was so obviously tongue in cheek.
> 
> Yes sometimes he sounds like a broken record with his "Rolex is holier than thou" stance and it gets old but I don't really mind.
> 
> It's still better than most of the brand bashing fanboys if you ask me.


I would agree with this. And I still love my Rolexes, but not the be-all-end-all for me. Definitely like that I've ventured to Omega and Panerai! (Edit: and Seiko!)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Simon said:


> I wuz weaned on scrumpy- killed the brain cells needed to pass my Math's O level


Shouldn't have had a few before the exam Si&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.big mistake&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Why was that so important to you?
> Not sure if I personally peed on your rug, but whatever.





mui.richard said:


> The feeling is mutual it would seem.


Ok, now that I am here, let me make the introductions, BOBO meet Bro Dick, Bro Dick meet BOBO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was a bit put off when he basically said that no watch matters other than Rolex because of the perception of Rolex. He seemed to basically say that he only wears his watches because of what other people think (or at least that's how it came off).
> 
> I have a feeling he is really like that in real life. Doesn't really affect me, but a bit off putting to engage. That's why I rarely answer his posts.


Nah Sam, I think he buys watches he himself likes, just like the rest of us do too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Getting my first tomorrow 👍🏻


Then the hug is a go two weeks after the second 👍

Had a day of hugs with two brothers a sister and four nieces yesterday, first for a year, and it was real good 🥰


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> Shouldn't have had a few before the exam Si&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.big mistake&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


Once were warriors


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Nah Sam, I think he buys watches he himself likes, just like the rest of us do too.


he does still have a couple Seikos for the beach


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> He never laughed at me neither, even though my "best" is only a relatively cheap Girard Perregaux.
> 
> View attachment 16093457
> 
> ...


Actually that specific G-P is one of the best looking watches I've seen on your wrist.









Unlike this one&#8230;


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I don't "like him" like him, but more often than not he makes me laugh more than anything else. Like when he said Rolex is better than anything from AP/PP/VC I thought it was funny, as it was so obviously tongue in cheek.
> 
> Yes sometimes he sounds like a broken record with his "Rolex is holier than thou" stance and it gets old but I don't really mind.
> 
> It's still better than most of the brand bashing fanboys if you ask me.


Nicely put


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Tell me about it Simon!!


ah, love em all, but covet the SLA033


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Actually that specific G-P is one of the best looking watches I've seen on your wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> I don't agree with the sentiment of what he's saying and I do think he's like he's presenting himself here in real life.
> 
> I've met people like that. I've actually been in business with one of them. Didn't end well.😂


Interesting, I also was in business with someone like that and sure enough, didn't end well for us either (only the attorneys made money, sigh) . . .
Oh and I too think he's exactly like he is in person as he presents here unfortunately, just another member's opinion based on past "jousting" . . . .


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I could give you a hug
> View attachment 16093526


I think the British humor is more understated whereas we in the Colonies tend to favor exaggerated humor. Where does HK humor fit into the spectrum?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Are you double jabbed??
> 
> View attachment 16093532


Excellent example of British humor.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I think the British humor is more understated whereas we in the Colonies tend to favor exaggerated humor. Where does HK humor fit into the spectrum?


Hong Kong? Humor? Still in it's adolescence I'm afraid.
As for me, anything goes as long as it doesn't get personal/political....NEVER ends well.
*And I HATE reverse snobbishness.*

I'm happy for anyone who's doing better than myself. I mean, why shouldn't I? Envy never got anyone anywhere.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Excellent example of British humor.


definitive English humour


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I would agree with this. And I still love my Rolexes, but not the be-all-end-all for me. Definitely like that I've ventured to Omega and Panerai! (Edit: and Seiko!)


Me and thee. 








My one and only PAM









And as well as these two


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Sporty does make sense if and only if SS Rolex was the only game in town. Good thing there are a host of other nice watches out there. Even other Rolex.


For us watch nerds and collectors, yeah, there's plenty of other nice watches. For the general population, a VC might as well be a Citizen.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> ah, love em all, but covet the SLA033


Strangely enough Simon, I think I prefer the SLA049 that is also a limited edition, has the 8L35 movement but has 20mm lugs that I prefer over 19mm. Also the Navy bezel and gray slate dial provide additional "wow" factor. Plus a nice SS bracelet I've yet to size. Close runner up would be the SLA043 for whatever reason. Interesting how each of us favor one thing over another.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Strangely enough Simon, I think I prefer the SLA049 that is also a limited edition, has the 8L35 movement but has 20mm lugs that I prefer over 19mm. Also the Navy bezel and gray slate dial provide additional "wow" factor. Plus a nice SS bracelet I've yet to size. Close runner up would be the SLA043 for whatever reason. Interesting how each of us favor one thing over another.


interesting - haven't seen 049 in the metal - now I'm on the hunt


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Hong Kong? Humor? Still in it's adolescence I'm afraid.
> As for me, anything goes as long as it doesn't get personal/political....NEVER ends well.
> *And I HATE reverse snobbishness.*
> 
> I'm happy for anyone who's doing better than myself. I mean, why shouldn't I? Envy never got anyone anywhere.


Exactly. Why should I be envious of your junk or you envious of mine. In the end it's all junk.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> The very best social and political satire was Mad Magazine. Unsure whether or not it's still in production.


MAD closed up shop last year or the year before.

Shame that the world of media consumption moved on. That rag taught me a lot about looking at supposed "social norms" from a wide range of perspectives.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> interesting - haven't seen 049 in the metal - now I'm on the hunt











The SLA049 on the left and SLA033 on the right are both similar and dissimilar. At least I tell myself there's no duplication.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> He may have got banned for a post he wrote that the mods quickly deleted ????
> He is intelligent, witty and often his perceptions are right about Rolex -
> except when he starts down the "pool-boy girlfriend notices my Daytona" line, and then he is out of line
> 
> probably just a brief ban like several times before


Tbh, that'd be the dumbest line to ban anybody about. I've seen more member-to-member hostility that never gets so much as a timeout or deletion.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Tbh, that'd be the dumbest line to ban anybody about. I've seen more member-to-member hostility that never gets so much as a timeout or deletion.


oh I dont think the pool-boy line got him banned - he often makes such and doesnt get in trouble
No, he musta said something else the mods didnt like, but reading the posts on Daytona thread I couldnt find anything justifying banning so I am guessing the mods deleted it

anyway - he'll be back


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Went to FedEx depot today where tracking shows my incoming as awaiting more customs info since the 26th.🙁 At least it's actually there. They just won't give it to me though.🙂


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I think the British humor is more understated whereas we in the Colonies tend to favor exaggerated humor. Where does HK humor fit into the spectrum?


British humour mostly revolves around taking the piss out of everybody ?

Some get it, some don't, some get grumpy, others laugh.

Sean Locke recently died, now there was a great proponent of English humour ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[BOBO] said:


> I think it's a cultural thing that I don't get.
> In Sweden we have someythats called Jantelag. It's a form of unspoken law saying you're not supposed to tell anyone about how successful you are. It's poor taste and you will not earn any points by being visibly wealthy.
> 
> Sweden's richest man, IKEA founder Ingvar Kamprad drove an old Volvo from the 70's until he died. If he had a fancy car, you wouldn't know about IKEA because swedish people would never have bought anything from his first store if he flaunted his success.
> ...


Ah, very good. I like that we learn things here!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I really, really do hide all my watches under my shirt cuffs, even non-Rolexes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should hide that one!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Exactly. Why should I be envious of your junk or you envious of mine. In the end it's all junk.


Measuring junk? ???


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[BOBO] said:


> The thing is that he claims everyone else who wears a Rolex is and thinks just like him. That's what rubs me the wrong way.
> The sentiment that if you say you don't like Rolex you can't afford it. Not even if you buy Lange instead. That's what makes him a joke.


We don't control others, we control how we choose to react.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> I am in the minority that think he is pulling everyone's Todgers.
> 
> But all his "Rolex make you a better man" comments just make me laugh out loud.
> 
> ...


Problem is that there are a lot of Rolex haters but not only do they hate the brand, they also hate its owners as well. Then there are people like that Daytona thread's OP, who are pointing out highly subjective "issues" or minor non-issues. Why not just focus on the positive and on the stuff that they like instead?

Some just love to complain and point out the negative.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I like my Oris very much too, it was my first decent watch since forever.
> But other than the occasional look see due to nostalgic reasons it's been sitting in the watch box for a decade with no wrist time.
> View attachment 16093359


This one gets some wrist time:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> He will return like a returny thing, mark my words.


That sounds less gross.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

[BOBO] said:


> I think it's a cultural thing that I don't get.
> In Sweden we have someythats called Jantelag. It's a form of unspoken law saying you're not supposed to tell anyone about how successful you are. It's poor taste and you will not earn any points by being visibly wealthy.
> 
> Sweden's richest man, IKEA founder Ingvar Kamprad drove an old Volvo from the 70's until he died. If he had a fancy car, you wouldn't know about IKEA because swedish people would never have bought anything from his first store if he flaunted his success.
> ...


I have often been in Sweden - love it - and the culture is very modest

I know a chap who was a very senior man in IKEA who told me that he would fly with Kamprad and stand in line with him in boarding - despite the guy being able to buy the whole airline! Interestingly I recall that chap moving from one top level job in a non Scandi country because he was uncomfortable with the extremely high & somewhat showy standard of living and the expectations he would live that way

so I can see why Sporty's exaggerated bragging about Rolex would be a red rag to you


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mav said:


> Problem is that there are a lot of Rolex haters but not only do they hate the brand, they also hate its owners as well. Then there are people like that Daytona thread's OP, who are pointing out highly subjective "issues" or minor non-issues. Why not just focus on the positive and on the stuff that they like instead?
> 
> Some just love to complain and point out the negative.


I know&#8230;. I can't ever see why people resort to the personal insults on here?

I have been called a "Douch bag" think I can work that out, for wearing a Rolex.

A "Wanker" for wearing a Panerai, I Definitely know that one.

All by people who have never even met me, and I'm fairly sure wouldn't say that to my face ?

Maybe it's because I never frequent online forums or social media sites other than WUS, so I'm just used to face to face interaction with real people, that I find keyboard warriors somewhat strange ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> I am in the minority that think he is pulling everyone's Todgers.
> 
> But all his "Rolex make you a better man" comments just make me laugh out loud.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's the reverse snobbery of others that really bugs me too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just came in today. It will do all beater-Chrono duties.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Me and thee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love me some RGM.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> For us watch nerds and collectors, yeah, there's plenty of other nice watches. For the general population, a VC might as well be a Citizen.


And at least they recognize a Citizen...

"What's that mall watch you have on your wrist??"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Exactly. Why should I be envious of your junk or you envious of mine. In the end it's all junk.


TNWSS.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Measuring junk? 🤣🤣🤣


Nra


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> ... Why not just focus on the positive and on the stuff that they like instead?
> 
> Some just love to complain and point out the negative.


You've met Mrs. BSF?? 🤣


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> oh I dont think the pool-boy line got him banned - he often makes such and doesnt get in trouble
> No, he musta said something else the mods didnt like, but reading the posts on Daytona thread I couldnt find anything justifying banning so I am guessing the mods deleted it
> 
> anyway - he'll be back


All we can do is speculate about any of it as long as we don't criticize the moderators It would seem a point in time would occur to him it just ain't worth the aggravation to engage in such debate in the first place. Difficult to ascertain his specific thought processes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> British humour mostly revolves around taking the piss out of everybody
> 
> Some get it, some don't, some get grumpy, others laugh.
> 
> Sean Locke recently died, now there was a great proponent of English humour


Problem with British humor (humour) is some are simply too obtuse to realize they'd been punked. Especially here and in the Colonies. I perceive Australian humor is British humor on steroids.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, very good. I like that we learn things here!


Yes, OoO continues to be THE source of all knowledge. One of the best aspects is the mix of different cultures. We come from different cultural backgrounds but we are all OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Maybe you should hide that one!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just came in today. It will do all beater-Chrono duties.


Man, that's cool ?. It's very busy but remains totally legible (at least in your pics, it does). Good old black 'n white.

Nice ??


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Measuring junk?


Both quantifying and qualifying our junk. And drooling over Mav's pictures of his VCO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Problem is that there are a lot of Rolex haters but not only do they hate the brand, they also hate its owners as well. Then there are people like that Daytona thread's OP, who are pointing out highly subjective "issues" or minor non-issues. Why not just focus on the positive and on the stuff that they like instead?
> 
> Some just love to complain and point out the negative.


You have just defined the Rolex / Tudor sub forum.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> This one gets some wrist time:


Decent travel watch. Personally I wouldn't want to travel with a Rolex GMT.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And at least they recognize a Citizen...
> 
> "What's that mall watch you have on your wrist??"


"Did you at least get the 'Friends & Family Discount' at Macy's?"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> I know&#8230;. I can't ever see why people resort to the personal insults on here?
> 
> I have been called a "Douch bag" think I can work that out, for wearing a Rolex.
> 
> ...











Exactly


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Just came in today. It will do all beater-Chrono duties.











But mine's bigger than your Sinn. Example of reverse snobbery?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Of note: 

There are a lot of strongly opinionated, educated, experienced, fine folks here who have provided a multitude of humorous, erudite, even eloquent examples of how to share, agree with, and contest each other’s points of view. So noted.

Carry on-


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Love me some RGM.


Thanks. I've always liked and admired the concept of RGM products. A bit pricey at MSRP which is why I have to find preowned in pristine condition since Ed Loebl (The Watchseller) shut down.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Man, that's cool . It's very busy but remains totally legible (at least in your pics, it does). Good old black 'n white.
> 
> Nice


Yup I like it too although I've long been a sucker for Sinn's anyhow.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Exceptionally interesting write up. I'll tag @drhr since I suspect he too would be interested in reading the background story on your Reverso as he has a modest Reverso collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, great notes ! 
Getting more modest as I type, this is the only one that I've retained for now . . .


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

drhr said:


> Agreed, great notes !
> Getting more modest as I type, this is the only one that I've retained for now . . .
> 
> View attachment 16093837


That's definitely the Reverso I too would have retained if I had your collection.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Both quantifying and qualifying our junk. And drooling over Mav's pictures of his VCO.


Mav sucks!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Just came in today. It will do all beater-Chrono duties.


Plus, but not a watch.  Too much is happening on the dial.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Of note:
> 
> There are a lot of strongly opinionated, educated, experienced, fine folks here who have provided a multitude of humorous, erudite, even eloquent examples of how to share, agree with, and contest each other's points of view. So noted.
> 
> Carry on-


You can sweeten the tea properly. Yes in "english".


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Plus, but not a watch.  Too much is happening on the dial.


I dunno. That Sinn that Sap owns is capable of a number of functions as well as time including day, date, GMT and chrono.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

[BOBO] said:


> The thing is that he claims everyone else who wears a Rolex is and thinks just like him. That's what rubs me the wrong way.
> The sentiment that if you say you don't like Rolex you can't afford it. Not even if you buy Lange instead. That's what makes him a joke.


I hear you, I remember him saying his favourite pastime is walking into the AD and flaunting his Rolexes in front of customers who can't get any.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been exchanging "opposing views" with dfwcowboy on the "Not a drop to drink" thread. I guess I p*ssed him off because he put me on ignore.

Some guys _hate_ being called out in public but at least his delicate sensibilities aren't ruffled anymore ...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Simon said:


> I remember him here many years ago before he was hexed by Rolex and he was a Seiko man


Me too and isn't the Sportura still his avatar?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> I was a bit put off when he basically said that no watch matters other than Rolex because of the perception of Rolex. He seemed to basically say that he only wears his watches because of what other people think (or at least that's how it came off).
> 
> I have a feeling he is really like that in real life. Doesn't really affect me, but a bit off putting to engage. That's why I rarely answer his posts.


That's my perception of him as well. Never really engaged with him.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Why?


Because per @sportura there are only 8 known DaytonaC owners in the Rolex subforum


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Or "*As*," dependent upon the thread.
> 
> Humor is great, necessary - until it transcends into serial denigration.


But if you wanna be extreme, has to be *[Na3H(CO3)2·2H2O]*


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Problem with British humor (humour) is some are simply too obtuse to realize they'd been punked. Especially here and in the Colonies. I perceive Australian humor is British humor on steroids.


Talking about Aussie humour check out the adventures of Barry McKenzie, a 70's film where an Aussie Larkin visits London, quite gross in parts.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> He will return like a returny thing, mark my words.


Marked


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> But if you wanna be extreme, has to be *[Na3H(CO3)2·2H2O]*


Excellent.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been exchanging "opposing views" with dfwcowboy on the "Not a drop to drink" thread. I guess I p*ssed him off because he put me on ignore.
> 
> Some guys _hate_ being called out in public but at least his delicate sensibilities aren't ruffled anymore ...


Maybe start with a common ground. I suppose you both like the same NFL team?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All caught up. Even in his absence, sporty able to generate several pages of posts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been exchanging "opposing views" with dfwcowboy on the "Not a drop to drink" thread. I guess I p*ssed him off because he put me on ignore.
> 
> Some guys _hate_ being called out in public but at least his delicate sensibilities aren't ruffled anymore ...


Well, I am waaay outta my lane here (economic literacy) but I posted the point in that thread that seems to get the Maypole treatment:

I see a _supply_ manipulation with the AD/GM arrangements in play, with a resulting market being described as one might choose. Isn't this a bit different or results, same/same??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well, I am waaay outta my lane here (economic literacy) but I posted the point in that thread that seems to get the Maypole treatment:
> 
> I see a _supply_ manipulation with the AD/GM arrangements in play, with a resulting market being described as one might choose. Isn't this a bit different or results, same/same??


Not sure I fully understand your question but I guess it depends. Rather than calling it supply manipulation, I would call it the market trying to find a market-clearing price. There may be a few guys willing and able to buy a Daytona at $50k, a few more at $35k and a _lot more_ at MSRP. The AD can't sell above MSRP so being the rational economic folks they are, they can either sell it at a greater profit out the back door to a grey dealer or incentivize wealthy clients to buy jewelry or less-desirable watches to "qualify" for a Daytona. Either way, they're improving their profits.

Switching over to the grey dealer, if he discovers the market-clearing price is _waaay_ under his listed price of $50k (his Daytona is gathering dust on the shelf...) he's going to have to keep lowering his price until he finds a taker. It might be $48k, $35k or whatever. Doesn't necessarily have to be supply manipulation; he's just trying to get his invested capital back or increase his revenue, just like the AD. But if he has three Daytonas, he may not be able to offload all three at that price; now he's still stuck with the other two so he has to find yet another lower price (or two) to sell the rest.

But as a poster said in the other thread, the punchline is: So long as the market price is greater than Rolex's MSRP, someone is going to step in to take advantage of that disparity. Fancy guys call that "arbitrage." ?

Happy to discuss further if you want but if your eyes have glazed over, never mind... ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If you're having some Burgundy fans over, they'll be more than happy to drink this stuff...










Even happier with this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Me, I prefer the simple domestic stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure I fully understand your question but I guess it depends. Rather than calling it supply manipulation, I would call it the market trying to find a market-clearing price. There may be a few guys willing and able to buy a Daytona at $50k, a few more at $35k and a _lot more_ at MSRP. The AD can't sell above MSRP so being the rational economic folks they are, they can either sell it at a greater profit out the back door to a grey dealer or incentivize wealthy clients to buy jewelry or less-desirable watches to "qualify" for a Daytona. Either way, they're improving their profits.
> 
> Switching over to the grey dealer, if he discovers the market-clearing price is _waaay_ under his listed price of $50k (his Daytona is gathering dust on the shelf...) he's going to have to keep lowering his price until he finds a taker. It might be $48k, $35k or whatever. Doesn't necessarily have to be supply manipulation; he's just trying to get his invested capital back or increase his revenue, just like the AD. But if he has three Daytonas, he may not be able to offload all three at that price; now he's still stuck with the other two so he has to find yet another lower price (or two) to sell the rest.
> 
> ...


Great examples, no glaze ..lol..

Perhaps the term "market" is the part that seems to be fuzzy in this example because you have two markets:

The AD selling to retail customers at ~MSRP and the GM's adding their clearing margin to the very same product [same warranty in many cases] and essentially selling to the same customer base, concurrently. The advantages to both AD and GM seem obvious; it's identifying the "market" and market price that isn't. It's as if there is a false market created by supply manipulation (empty displays, new watches available down the street).

Am I getting hung up on terminology here (probably)?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And if you have an Italian fan... (There's one in every crowd.)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought he always had a good point - why should any of us worry about what other people think of our watches?





[BOBO] said:


> But that's all he does.


Oh he doesn't worry at all. He seems to laugh about them instead.

Most of WUS: "I don't want to be 'That Guy Wearing Rolex'"

Sporty: "lol I don't care, these are my favorite watches"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Great examples, no glaze ..lol..
> 
> Perhaps the term "market" is the part that seems to be fuzzy in this example because you have two markets:
> 
> ...


If anything, there is a false market in the sense that the AD is contractually forbidden to sell anything at greater than MSRP.

Otoh, the grey dealer can sell for whatever the "market" will bear; one day the price might be $35k and then $34.5k the next and $35.5k the day after that... That's what a functioning market looks like.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure I fully understand your question but I guess it depends. Rather than calling it supply manipulation, I would call it the market trying to find a market-clearing price. There may be a few guys willing and able to buy a Daytona at $50k, a few more at $35k and a _lot more_ at MSRP. The AD can't sell above MSRP so being the rational economic folks they are, they can either sell it at a greater profit out the back door to a grey dealer or incentivize wealthy clients to buy jewelry or less-desirable watches to "qualify" for a Daytona. Either way, they're improving their profits.
> 
> Switching over to the grey dealer, if he discovers the market-clearing price is _waaay_ under his listed price of $50k (his Daytona is gathering dust on the shelf...) he's going to have to keep lowering his price until he finds a taker. It might be $48k, $35k or whatever. Doesn't necessarily have to be supply manipulation; he's just trying to get his invested capital back or increase his revenue, just like the AD. But if he has three Daytonas, he may not be able to offload all three at that price; now he's still stuck with the other two so he has to find yet another lower price (or two) to sell the rest.
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense to although I was a science geek throughout college and barely squeaked through Economics 101. After all is said and done one can either wait patiently for an AD to call or find a trusted grey. All about supply and demand.

Basically Sporty's been right all along although he's employed a sledgehammer when maybe a small hammer would have sufficed. Basically I'm Sporty's worst nightmare as I've heard nothing but crickets from my AD and continue to procrastinate calling DavidSW about a 124060 that I need like I need three cheeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If anything, there is a false market in the sense that the AD is contractually forbidden to sell anything at greater than MSRP.
> 
> Otoh, the grey dealer can sell for whatever the "market" will bear; one day the price might be $35k and then $34.5k the next and $35.5k the day after that... That's what a functioning market looks like.


Is there a commodity-level parallel to this outside of watches, jewelry? On the "Not a Drop.." thread I suggested that OPEC might be one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If anything, there is a false market in the sense that the AD is contractually forbidden to sell anything at greater than MSRP.
> 
> Otoh, the grey dealer can sell for whatever the "market" will bear; one day the price might be $35k and then $34.5k the next and $35.5k the day after that... That's what a functioning market looks like.


So basically the AD is hosed unless he is able to engage in some type of creative endeavor of which we can only speculate.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Is there a commodity-level parallel to this outside of watches, jewelry? On the "Not a Drop.." thread I suggested that OPEC might be one.


I suspect BSF has already hit the sack which I'm about to do myself.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I dunno. That Sinn that Sap owns is capable of a number of functions as well as time including day, date, GMT and chrono.


It's a GMT? That's news to me!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> It's a GMT? That's news to me!


Rotating bezel can be used for a second time zone?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Rotating bezel can be used for a second time zone?


Ah. It's not a 24 hours bezel, just numbered with minutes.

I see it as a grill timer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah. It's not a 24 hours bezel, just numbered with minutes.
> 
> I see it as a grill timer.


I've never used a bezel for anything else other than to time steaks on my grill.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoying a glass of Matsui!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you're having some Burgundy fans over, they'll be more than happy to drink this stuff...
> 
> View attachment 16094365
> 
> ...


googled the echezeaux - still in shock


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Inspired by bro SaM


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And if you have an Italian fan... (There's one in every crowd.)
> 
> View attachment 16094385


Plus one for the Sassicaia


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Inspired by bro SaM
> View attachment 16094661


My favorite Speedmaster Racing!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

All day rain here today from Ida.🌧


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got the first Biontech jab, felt a tingle in the muscle in the first couple minutes and that's it? 😬


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And now it's time for dinner, want nothing fancy so Outback it is. 😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Helping kids with homework. With online school in full swing, onus is on the parents. Argh.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> googled the echezeaux - still in shock


It's just like boats: you don't want to own your own boat; you want to have friends that own boats.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> And now it's time for dinner, want nothing fancy so Outback it is. 😬
> 
> View attachment 16094794
> 
> ...


My wife doesnt eat beef (and pork). So we dont normally go to steakhouses. She does like Outback for the appetizers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's just like boats: you don't want to own your own boat; you want to have friends that own boats.


and planes


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My wife doesnt eat beef (and pork). So we dont normally go to steakhouses. She does like Outback for the appetizers.


For me it's also the baked potato 🥔 😋


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> googled the echezeaux - still in shock


The 2014 should be drinking quite nicely now 🍷


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> I know&#8230;. I can't ever see why people resort to the personal insults on here?
> 
> I have been called a "Douch bag" think I can work that out, for wearing a Rolex.
> 
> ...


Oh I've gotten much worse here, including death threats. The mere mention of "Rolex" brings out the worst in some people. ?‍♂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> For me it's also the baked potato 🥔 😋


My daughters love the free brown bread and butter. I ask for more and then order tap water. And we are all set. A free meal.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Just came in today. It will do all beater-Chrono duties.


Congrats brother Sap! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's just like boats: you don't want to own your own boat; you want to have friends that own boats.


Is it the same as milking the cow and owning the cow?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Congrats brother Sap! Wear it in good health!


I didn't congratulate brother @Sappie66 , for the simple reason that every month there's a new one showing up and it's becoming tiring 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Congrats brother Sap! Wear it in good health!


Hey!

Thems fightin' words!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I didn't congratulate brother @Sappie66 , for the simple reason that every month there's a new one showing up and it's becoming tiring 😉


Or do it my way - Advance congratulations bro sap for the next three months.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Or do it my way - Advance congratulations bro sap for the next three months.


Great idea!

Congrats bro @Sappie66 , looks great on you!
Congrats bro @Sappie66 , looks great on you!
Congrats bro @Sappie66 , looks great on you!
Congrats bro @Sappie66 , looks great on you!
Congrats bro @Sappie66 , looks great on you!
Congrats bro @Sappie66 , looks great on you!

Hopefully that's enough for the coming 6 months 😉


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I didn't congratulate brother @Sappie66 , for the simple reason that every month there's a new one showing up and it's becoming tiring


Nah obtaining a new watch is never tiring. It's getting rid of it down the line that's tiring. Especially Seiko's with 6Rxx movements that I've vowed never again to buy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Nah obtaining a new watch is never tiring. It's getting rid of it down the line that's tiring. Especially Seiko's with 6Rxx movements that I've vowed never again to buy.


I think bro dick is tired of congratulating bro sapp. Youre right bro 59, buying is never tiring. Good thing ive retired from buying Seiko.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Congrats bro @Sappie66 , looks great on you!
> Congrats bro @Sappie66 , looks great on you!
> ...


Thanks man! You're the best!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Never tire of this


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Is there a commodity-level parallel to this outside of watches, jewelry? On the "Not a Drop.." thread I suggested that OPEC might be one.


In the case of OPEC, which is a cartel, members agree how much each member will supply into the marketplace. In Rolex's case, they're obviously the sole supplier to their ADs while the greys are a parallel distribution channel. Furthermore, I don't believe greys get together to collude on what price they will charge but I don't doubt they talk to each other and use things like Chrono24 and eBay for pricing info to adjust their prices accordingly.

To answer your question, wine can be a decent corollary. I can buy wine off of a winery's mailing list for a set price or I can buy it from possibly any number of brick-and-mortar wine shops where the prices might be much lower or higher, depending on the wine's scarcity and desirability. Most wine shops will get their inventory from the winery (via their friendly distibutor) but I have seen some shops carrying in-demand wines that I _know_ are not directly available from the winery. (The winery only sells stuff off their mailing list.) The shops probably got it from someone who bought it from the mailing list and sold it on to the shops, pocketing a buck or two...

One example is Screaming Eagle (a so-called "cult wine" from California) where their secondary price is 2-3x MSRP (last I looked) so guys can sell 2 of their 3 bottles and drink their 3rd one for "free." Capitalism at work!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Just got the first Biontech jab, felt a tingle in the muscle in the first couple minutes and that's it? 😬


Side effects can come on a day or so after the jab too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Helping kids with homework. With online school in full swing, onus is on the parents. Argh.


Your kids are in law school, are they?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Your kids are in law school, are they?


Not quite.

pre school
Grade 2
Grade 4
Grade 8

am reminded of that K-12 ranking of watches.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> My wife doesnt eat beef (and pork). So we dont normally go to steakhouses. She does like Outback for the appetizers.


Sounds like a win-win.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sounds like a win-win.


din-din


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> The 2014 should be drinking quite nicely now 🍷


Party at Brother Dick's!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> My daughters love the free brown bread and butter. I ask for more and then order tap water. And we are all set. A free meal.


More win-win!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I think bro dick is tired of congratulating bro sapp. Youre right bro 59, buying is never tiring. Good thing ive retired from buying Seiko.


I've retired from buying Seiko too. For the rest of this year anyhow. I've discovered Seiko 8L35 movements have been good for me, at least the four examples I've owned. I did move my MM300 that had an 8L35 that was very accurate but the watch was just too thick and bulky at well over 15mm thick. That and I couldn't get a good fit with its OEM bracelet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More win-win!


In the philippines, we have a public transport called a jeepney. Kids ride for free. And if you have someone on your lap, that person rides free also. So what i do is i sit on my kids lap. So free ride for both of us.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In the case of OPEC, which is a cartel, members agree how much each member will supply into the marketplace. In Rolex's case, they're obviously the sole supplier to their ADs while the greys are a parallel distribution channel. Furthermore, I don't believe greys get together to collude on what price they will charge but I don't doubt they talk to each other and use things like Chrono24 and eBay for pricing info to adjust their prices accordingly.
> 
> To answer your question, wine can be a decent corollary. I can buy wine off of a winery's mailing list for a set price or I can buy it from possibly any number of brick-and-mortar wine shops where the prices might be much lower or higher, depending on the wine's scarcity and desirability. Most wine shops will get their inventory from the winery (via their friendly distibutor) but I have seen some shops carrying in-demand wines that I _know_ are not directly available from the winery. (The winery only sells stuff off their mailing list.) The shops probably got it from someone who bought it from the mailing list and sold it on to the shops, pocketing a buck or two...
> 
> One example is Screaming Eagle (a so-called "cult wine" from California) where their secondary price is 2-3x MSRP (last I looked) so guys can sell 2 of their 3 bottles and drink their 3rd one for "free." Capitalism at work!


No doubt you've forgotten more about fine wines than the rest of us combined will ever know. In my case I only know what I like and what I don't. Same thing with single malt scotch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Side effects can come on a day or so after the jab too.


As a rule of thumb COVID19 vaccinations can have side effects that last 24-72 hours, generally only ~30 hours or so. Not completely safe but helluva lot safer than actual COVID19 infection.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> In the philippines, we have a public transport called a jeepney. Kids ride for free. And if you have someone on your lap, that person rides free also. So what i do is i sit on my kids lap. So free ride for both of us.


Pong I like the way you think


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In the case of OPEC, which is a cartel, members agree how much each member will supply into the marketplace. In Rolex's case, they're obviously the sole supplier to their ADs while the greys are a parallel distribution channel. Furthermore, I don't believe greys get together to collude on what price they will charge but I don't doubt they talk to each other and use things like Chrono24 and eBay for pricing info to adjust their prices accordingly.
> 
> To answer your question, wine can be a decent corollary. I can buy wine off of a winery's mailing list for a set price or I can buy it from possibly any number of brick-and-mortar wine shops where the prices might be much lower or higher, depending on the wine's scarcity and desirability. Most wine shops will get their inventory from the winery (via their friendly distibutor) but I have seen some shops carrying in-demand wines that I _know_ are not directly available from the winery. (The winery only sells stuff off their mailing list.) The shops probably got it from someone who bought it from the mailing list and sold it on to the shops, pocketing a buck or two...
> 
> One example is Screaming Eagle (a so-called "cult wine" from California) where their secondary price is 2-3x MSRP (last I looked) so guys can sell 2 of their 3 bottles and drink their 3rd one for "free." Capitalism at work!


It's somewhat daunting, the number of greased palms between the manufacturers and end-users, consumers. But, there are a lot of cottage industries and jobs created in the process.

You and/or others have mentioned price transparency as a potential component of consumer confidence or buy-in (my words). Your experience with wine and this discussion re Rolex are good examples of buying power advantage, and, buyer-be-'ware necessities.

One aspect that still seems misleading to the_ potential _Rolex customer is the shuffle between AD's and Greys of current, identical products. While it might not technically meet supply-manipulation criteria in the world of business academia the advertised $MSRP has become the "loss leader" that's almost never available. I'm sure there are many examples outside of Rolex.

Great discussion, thanks!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Inspired by bro SaM
> View attachment 16094661


New acquisition?? Or have you had this? Love the white


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> No doubt you've forgotten more about fine wines than the rest of us combined will ever know. In my case I only know what I like and what I don't. Same thing with single malt scotch.


Simplifies life, doesn't it?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Saw the Bat signal this morning!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> No doubt you've forgotten more about fine wines than the rest of us combined will ever know. In my case I only know what I like and what I don't. Same thing with single malt scotch.


It just occurred to me that I haven't been drinking much whiskey lately. I will have some tonight.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> New acquisition?? Or have you had this? Love the white


Had this for a while. Maybe 2018 or 2019. Am almost retired from Omega collecting. My last two were the PO and Apnea. Saving up for the last.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Simplifies life, doesn't it?


Simple mind, simple life. Si Senor!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Saw the Bat signal this morning!











My son sent me this Bat signal a couple of days ago. Disclaimer: I'm not making a political statement here but chuckled when I saw it given recent events!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Had this for a while. Maybe 2018 or 2019. Am almost retired from Omega collecting. My last two were the PO and Apnea. Saving up for the last.


Godfrey

was eyeing the black racing dial (as i was a frustrated owner of the JR Speedy, lost an auction due to sleep). But went for the white dial as my speedies then were mostly black.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> In the philippines, we have a public transport called a jeepney. Kids ride for free. And if you have someone on your lap, that person rides free also. So what i do is i sit on my kids lap. So free ride for both of us.


It was my understanding that passengers would pass the fare among each others till it reached the driver, don't tell me that you also manage to pocket the fare of the other passengers along the way 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread needs more Jenna.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Me, I prefer the simple domestic stuff.
> 
> View attachment 16094368
> 
> ...


Pre pandemic, used to get together with a bunch of alco . . . er, wine lovers regularly. None of us are anything near pros/liquor educated, a couple like watches too (notice the two watches in the last pic), with your interest/knowledge of both, you'd be treated like royalty, post pan you must join us


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I would


Pongster said:


> Had this for a while. Maybe 2018 or 2019. Am almost retired from Omega collecting. My last two were the PO and Apnea. Saving up for the last.


Ploprof?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

This thread needs more opinions on Omega...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> I would
> 
> Ploprof?


I dunno Simon. Not sure Pong is man enough to handle a Ploprof. I'm sure as heck not.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> This thread needs more opinions on Omega...











Or opinions on Sinn anyone?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I dunno Simon. Not sure Pong is man enough to handle a Ploprof. I'm sure as heck not.


he is - its only 48mm lug to lug and he has an Ulna to distribute the weight


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mav said:


> This thread needs more opinions on Omega...


agree


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Catching up. Can't believe that the Snoopy waitlist is 100k in the US alone! Or rather, I definitely believe that there are 100K orders, but if Omega released 20k of them at once all of the sudden most of those "pre-orders" would go up in smoke as folks realize the snoopy wouldn't be a rolex pepsi-esque flipper.

Probably still in Omegas best interest to keep this specific speedy in short supply/high demand as it will undoubtedly fuel sales of the other speedies that are immediately available. This is my issue with Rolex, they short stock ALL the models I want, not just a cosmetic version of the standard watch.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

OoOooomegaaahhhhh


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> he is - its only 48mm lug to lug and he has an Ulna to distribute the weight


But it's Pong's extremely weak Radius that I'm concerned wouldn't effectively counterbalance his marginally weak Ulna, and concerned he might develop arthritic changes in his Carpal bones as the result of the heavy Proplof. Just my professional medical opinion.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> agree
> View attachment 16095472


Simon that Proplof looks magnificent on your wrist; on Pong's wrist I remain skeptical.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Cool and cloudy today


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> But it's Pong's extremely weak Radius that I'm concerned wouldn't effectively counterbalance his marginally weak Ulna, and concerned he might develop arthritic changes in his Carpal bones as the result of the heavy Proplof. Just my professional medical opinion.


yeh, you are probably right professor


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> yeh, you are probably right professor


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


>


encore encore


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Or opinions on Sinn anyone?


That's the OoS thread in the Sinn subforum. 😁


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

@mav have you ever been to Onkei Ramen in Westwood?

Haven't tried their tonkatsu or char siu ramens, but, while definitely not traditional, I'm a big fan of their chicken ramens! Not the best I've ever had, but it's in the neighborhood and relatively inexpensive!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Father @Simon , the PloProf is one of those i am considering as my ultimate Omega. But as you and bro @5959HH laid out (convincingly), i may just not be man enough for it. So in the mean time, just this -


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just realized, the ultimate Omega would be the Omega Omega.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Father @Simon , the PloProf is one of those i am considering as my ultimate Omega. But as you and bro @5959HH laid out (convincingly), i may just not be man enough for it. So in the mean time, just this -
> View attachment 16096006


Godfrey and i avoided an NRA by reading all your replies first


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey guys, haven't posted in a while again but I've been trying to keep up for the most part. Anybody else tried the Tissot PRX yet? Stumbled onto a deal on Amazon last week and I've been thoroughly enjoying it so far! The dial and case finishing is pretty awesome even without considering the price point.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ i always say. Tissot is _the_ baller brand.

nice genta-esque feel.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Pongster said:


> ^ i always say. Tissot is _the_ baller brand.
> 
> nice genta-esque feel.


I'm loving the design. I was a bit worried it would feel derivative in person but I don't feel like that's the case after having it in hand for a few days


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

gsynco1 said:


> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while again but I've been trying to keep up for the most part. Anybody else tried the Tissot PRX yet? Stumbled onto a deal on Amazon last week and I've been thoroughly enjoying it so far! The dial and case finishing is pretty awesome even without considering the price point.
> View attachment 16096128
> View attachment 16096129
> View attachment 16096130


Probably the best value integrated bracelet Swiss watch. Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

We need to talk about sporty again


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wasup bro’s? Just checking in from catastrophe central. Lol. Still no power anywhere close to my area. Been working every day since packing up everything in the house since it’s gonna have to be gutted. We have a lot of great friends and family so we’re quite ok as far as living arrangements and what not. Storage solutions and time to get everything packed is our only obstacle right now. We doing ok bros. Secured a little shack we can rough it in when the power comes back on so that’s covered. Getting a claim paid and getting it repaired is next on the list. Hope you bros are doing well. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup bro's? Just checking in from catastrophe central. Lol. Still no power anywhere close to my area. Been working every day since packing up everything in the house since it's gonna have to be gutted. We have a lot of great friends and family so we're quite ok as far as living arrangements and what not. Storage solutions and time to get everything packed is our only obstacle right now. We doing ok bros. Secured a little shack we can rough it in when the power comes back on so that's covered. Getting a claim paid and getting it repaired is next on the list. Hope you bros are doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Glad to hear that despite property damage everyone's okay and there's a viable plan to successfully come out the other end of this. Take care and good luck!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup bro's? Just checking in from catastrophe central. Lol. Still no power anywhere close to my area. Been working every day since packing up everything in the house since it's gonna have to be gutted. We have a lot of great friends and family so we're quite ok as far as living arrangements and what not. Storage solutions and time to get everything packed is our only obstacle right now. We doing ok bros. Secured a little shack we can rough it in when the power comes back on so that's covered. Getting a claim paid and getting it repaired is next on the list. Hope you bros are doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So sorry to hear of all the damage to your house and reading about loss of power in LA. Glad you are OK. Check in when you can.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup bro's? Just checking in from catastrophe central. Lol. Still no power anywhere close to my area. Been working every day since packing up everything in the house since it's gonna have to be gutted. We have a lot of great friends and family so we're quite ok as far as living arrangements and what not. Storage solutions and time to get everything packed is our only obstacle right now. We doing ok bros. Secured a little shack we can rough it in when the power comes back on so that's covered. Getting a claim paid and getting it repaired is next on the list. Hope you bros are doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm impressed with how upbeat you seem. You have a great attitude!

This is what happened, don't dwell on the negative, be thankful everyone is safe, get this job done! That's the way to be!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup bro's? Just checking in from catastrophe central. Lol. Still no power anywhere close to my area. Been working every day since packing up everything in the house since it's gonna have to be gutted. We have a lot of great friends and family so we're quite ok as far as living arrangements and what not. Storage solutions and time to get everything packed is our only obstacle right now. We doing ok bros. Secured a little shack we can rough it in when the power comes back on so that's covered. Getting a claim paid and getting it repaired is next on the list. Hope you bros are doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Glad youre safe bro. But sad you are undergoing what youre going thru now. Hope things turn out for the better.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Thinking if ought to wear my portuguese day wheel watch tomorrow. Hmmm.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup bro's? Just checking in from catastrophe central. Lol. Still no power anywhere close to my area. Been working every day since packing up everything in the house since it's gonna have to be gutted. We have a lot of great friends and family so we're quite ok as far as living arrangements and what not. Storage solutions and time to get everything packed is our only obstacle right now. We doing ok bros. Secured a little shack we can rough it in when the power comes back on so that's covered. Getting a claim paid and getting it repaired is next on the list. Hope you bros are doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Glad you have things under control. Fingers crossed you get everything squared away in short order!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Thinking if ought to wear my portuguese day wheel watch tomorrow. Hmmm.


What's the occasion?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's the occasion?


Nothing


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup bro's? Just checking in from catastrophe central. Lol. Still no power anywhere close to my area. Been working every day since packing up everything in the house since it's gonna have to be gutted. We have a lot of great friends and family so we're quite ok as far as living arrangements and what not. Storage solutions and time to get everything packed is our only obstacle right now. We doing ok bros. Secured a little shack we can rough it in when the power comes back on so that's covered. Getting a claim paid and getting it repaired is next on the list. Hope you bros are doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Great excuse to get rid of that old carpet!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> @mav have you ever been to Onkei Ramen in Westwood?
> 
> Haven't tried their tonkatsu or char siu ramens, but, while definitely not traditional, I'm a big fan of their chicken ramens! Not the best I've ever had, but it's in the neighborhood and relatively inexpensive!


Ohh I haven't yet but adding it to the list! Looks yummy!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup bro's? Just checking in from catastrophe central. Lol. Still no power anywhere close to my area. Been working every day since packing up everything in the house since it's gonna have to be gutted. We have a lot of great friends and family so we're quite ok as far as living arrangements and what not. Storage solutions and time to get everything packed is our only obstacle right now. We doing ok bros. Secured a little shack we can rough it in when the power comes back on so that's covered. Getting a claim paid and getting it repaired is next on the list. Hope you bros are doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Glad you are okay (and have time/power to check WUS). Stay safe!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Ohh I haven't yet but adding it to the list! Looks yummy!


It's pretty good, and relatively inexpensive!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just starting the day.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup bro's? Just checking in from catastrophe central. Lol. Still no power anywhere close to my area. Been working every day since packing up everything in the house since it's gonna have to be gutted. We have a lot of great friends and family so we're quite ok as far as living arrangements and what not. Storage solutions and time to get everything packed is our only obstacle right now. We doing ok bros. Secured a little shack we can rough it in when the power comes back on so that's covered. Getting a claim paid and getting it repaired is next on the list. Hope you bros are doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Great to hear from you and glad you and your family are safe and good! I'm sure that you guys will rebuild and it'll be better than before.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Great excuse to get rid of that old carpet!


...and buy a new watch 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Starting the day as well!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup bro's? Just checking in from catastrophe central. Lol. Still no power anywhere close to my area. Been working every day since packing up everything in the house since it's gonna have to be gutted. We have a lot of great friends and family so we're quite ok as far as living arrangements and what not. Storage solutions and time to get everything packed is our only obstacle right now. We doing ok bros. Secured a little shack we can rough it in when the power comes back on so that's covered. Getting a claim paid and getting it repaired is next on the list. Hope you bros are doing well.
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Glad that you are all OK!! JLC PAM @AL9C1 Strap!! ? ??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's the occasion?


BSF,

Good to see a post from you, as well. Tough night, morning in NYC.

Stay high, stay dry.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> We need to talk about sporty again


I miss him


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup bro's? Just checking in from catastrophe central. Lol. Still no power anywhere close to my area. Been working every day since packing up everything in the house since it's gonna have to be gutted. We have a lot of great friends and family so we're quite ok as far as living arrangements and what not. Storage solutions and time to get everything packed is our only obstacle right now. We doing ok bros. Secured a little shack we can rough it in when the power comes back on so that's covered. Getting a claim paid and getting it repaired is next on the list. Hope you bros are doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You must be a black belt in meditation 

Glad everyone is safe.

Material possessions are only that, material.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> We need to talk about sporty again


Ok, start talking...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Start a thread “Where’s Sporty”

Im not brave enough 🤐


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The obligatory case back shot!! 🧐😉😂 👍😷


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> I miss him


Sporty's like the proverbial batter who is unable to resist taking a swing at a curveball thrown at him.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Sporty's like the proverbial batter who is unable to resist taking a swing at a curveball thrown at him.


James, sorry, but that's not cricket


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> The obligatory case back shot!!
> View attachment 16097294


Eventually I'll get another Pam so I can get more Bro Al straps!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

More special than the gray or blue that I had.

Should stay a bit longer.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

High End No Date? 🧐😇 I like them!! 😋


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> High End No Date? 🧐😇 I like them!! 😋
> View attachment 16097492
> 
> View attachment 16097495
> ...


Love the Reverso Abe 🥰


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Love the Reverso Abe 🥰


Thank you, @bigclive2011. It is a lovely piece, Reverso's 90th Anniversary, with a sunburst burgundy dial and pink gold case. One of 190 only. 😍 👍😷


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone see the red notice trailer? Holy moly gal gadot-y


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Update!! I just cannot get over this!!! Craaaaazy!! 😱🤣

08/25/2021










09/2/2021


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Update!! I just cannot get over this!!! Craaaaazy!! 😱🤣
> View attachment 16097601


GF
Shall I wait until it hits ^100%?!! What does the Brotherhood think??? 🧐😇


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Anyone see the red notice trailer? Holy moly gal gadot-y


What's this?!?!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> What's this?!?!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady likes it








Geez!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> More special than the gray or blue that I had.
> 
> Should stay a bit longer.


Wait you had a grey one too?! 😂 Congrats, looks great!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> High End No Date? 🧐😇 I like them!! 😋
> View attachment 16097492
> 
> View attachment 16097495
> ...


Lovely trio!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Wait you had a grey one too?!  Congrats, looks great!


The gray one was dull. Blue one was good. This white one has the most appeal IMO. So fresh, crisp and clean.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> The gray one was dull. Blue one was good. This white one has the most appeal IMO. So fresh, crisp and clean.


Photos I've seen of the blue one seem to really pop under sunlight. But I think I too would go for the white in this case. I've seen it in the metal and the dial and bezel have amazing contrast and I really like the matte-ish white dial with the laser etched "waves"!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> GF
> Shall I wait until it hits ^100%?!! What does the Brotherhood think??? 🧐😇


Hmmmm. Planning to cash in bro? You dont need the cash.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmm. Planning to cash in bro? You dont need the cash.


My sentiment exactly, bro!! Watches are a bad investment!! Buy what you like and keep enjoying the ride!! 😊😉 👍😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> My sentiment exactly, bro!! Watches are a bad investment!! Buy what you like and keep enjoying the ride!! 😊😉 👍😷


Ride on.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Ride on.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Ride on.


Yeeeha, life is short, bro!! 😋🤣


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Update!! I just cannot get over this!!! Craaaaazy!! ??
> 
> 08/25/2021
> 
> ...


34? You missed a few watches!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mav said:


> Lovely trio!


Thank you, @mav!!! My fave no-dates!!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> 34? You missed a few watches!


You are a keen observer @Mediocre!! I never said that was my complete collection. There are some watches I never showed. They may be a bit too much for the forums and may be considered showing off!! The ones on Chrono24 are some of the ones I showed only!! 😉😊 👍😷


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> You are a keen observer @Mediocre!! I never said that was my complete collection. There are some watches I never showed. They may be a bit too much for the forums and may be considered showing off!! The ones on Chrono24 are some of the ones I showed only!! 😉😊 👍😷


Not surprised, just seemed like a fun response 

Post what you wear, wear what you like!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I pray that all the brothers and sisters, and their loved ones, affected by IDA are healthy and safe!! 👍😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> You are a keen observer @Mediocre!! I never said that was my complete collection. There are some watches I never showed. They may be a bit too much for the forums and may be considered showing off!! The ones on Chrono24 are some of the ones I showed only!! 😉😊 👍😷


Abe, you just aroused my curiosity, if those exquisite timepieces you have been posting are the "normal" ones, I am wondering what you are refraining from showing us. Don't be a tease, show us at least one of your heavy hitters, we won't accuse you of showing off, on the contrary, we will be appreciative of having the opportunity to see some horological excellence on the wrist of one of our brothers


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Heavy Hitter? Horological Excellence?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady likes it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wave another one goodbye...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Heavy Hitter? Horological Excellence?
> View attachment 16098313


Sir Pong,

Beautiful watch

Also: I think that you were on the crew in charge of polishing the original Hubble Telescope mirror.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup bro's? Just checking in from catastrophe central. Lol. Still no power anywhere close to my area. Been working every day since packing up everything in the house since it's gonna have to be gutted. We have a lot of great friends and family so we're quite ok as far as living arrangements and what not. Storage solutions and time to get everything packed is our only obstacle right now. We doing ok bros. Secured a little shack we can rough it in when the power comes back on so that's covered. Getting a claim paid and getting it repaired is next on the list. Hope you bros are doing well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Glad to hear everyone's A-OK! Hope everything gets sorted soon. ??


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> More special than the gray or blue that I had.
> 
> *Should stay a bit longer*.


2~3 months then? 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady likes it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we've established the fact that most of your watches look better on your lady 🙂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

All caught up 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Whenever i smoke this, I remember Big Al


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady likes it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice - love mine - fortunately my missus doesnt


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> You are a keen observer @Mediocre!! I never said that was my complete collection. There are some watches I never showed. They may be a bit too much for the forums and may be considered showing off!! The ones on Chrono24 are some of the ones I showed only!! ?? ??


I would love to put all my watches in the Chrono24 template. But i am only able to include those that Chrono24's template recognizes. For instance, the Eichi is not among those i included.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I would love to put all my watches in the Chrono24 template. But i am only able to include those that Chrono24's template recognizes. For instance, the Eichi is not among those i included.


Also if there are low numbers for a watch in the database you won't get stats.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Also if there are low numbers for a watch in the database you won't get stats.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yup. My Bradley Mickey is also not in Chrono24.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I would love to put all my watches in the Chrono24 template. But i am only able to include those that Chrono24's template recognizes. For instance, the Eichi is not among those i included.


Same here!! They also do not list some of the very well-known brands, with several of their very high-end models missing!! ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Same here!! They also do not list some of the very well-known brands, with several of their very high-end models missing!! ?


Among my pieces not "known" yet to the Chrono24 template are Ressence Type 1S, Ochs und junior Moonphase, Girard-Perregaux Sport Classic Foudroyante, Glashutte Original Senator ewiger Kalender and D. Dornbluth and Sons Regulator.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Had a light lunch today ☺


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Chrono24 Watch Collection template doesnt know this -


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> *Among my pieces not "known" yet to the Chrono24 template are Ressence Type 1S*, Ochs und junior Moonphase, Girard-Perregaux Sport Classic Foudroyante, Glashutte Original Senator ewiger Kalender and D. Dornbluth and Sons Regulator.


Well Pong, I always knew that you were a Renessence man ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm impressed with how upbeat you seem. You have a great attitude!
> 
> This is what happened, don't dwell on the negative, be thankful everyone is safe, get this job done! That's the way to be!


Yep. There's no use getting upset about something I can't change anyways. The only thing that upsets me about all of this is the amount of stuff in this house. I'm pretty sure a lot of it is not coming back. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Thinking if ought to wear my portuguese day wheel watch tomorrow. Hmmm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Showed my Makina watch to my Rolex AD. The staff was impressed and asked how much it was.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Yep. There's no use getting upset about something I can't change anyways. The only thing that upsets me about all of this is the amount of stuff in this house. I'm pretty sure a lot of it is not coming back. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Big Al, the most important is that you have put your family at safety beforehand and spared them the trauma of what happened, you are unharmed despite experiencing up close and personal your hurricane fascination (too close, too personal I admit), the material can be replaced and repaired. Oh, and don't forget to declare to the insurance the loss of the Panerai that the hurricane snatched from your wrist.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sir Pong,
> 
> Beautiful watch
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> I would love to put all my watches in the Chrono24 template. But i am only able to include those that Chrono24's template recognizes. For instance, the *Eichi is not among those* i included.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big Al, the most important is that you have put your family at safety beforehand and spared them the trauma of what happened, you are unharmed despite experiencing up close and personal your hurricane fascination (too close, too personal I admit), the material can be replaced and repaired. Oh, and don't forget to declare to the insurance the loss of the Panerai that the hurricane snatched from your wrist.


And the Rainbow Daytona.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Same here!! They also do not list some of the very well-known brands, with several of their very high-end models missing!! 🤨


Brother Abe - pls share with us some of your high end watches you haven't listed or shown before
We want to rejoice with you -


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Big Al, the most important is that you have put your family at safety beforehand and spared them the trauma of what happened, you are unharmed despite experiencing up close and personal your hurricane fascination (too close, too personal I admit), the material can be replaced and repaired. Oh, and don't forget to declare to the insurance the loss of the Panerai that the hurricane snatched from your wrist.


@AL9C1 , Big Al, if the insurance asks you how the hurricane managed to snatch your Panerai, just show them this diagram that proves that your watch can generate lift when submitted to high wind, and if they are still not convinced, let them call me.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

enjoying this today - wonder if it needs a strap?
The Tudor NATO wont actually go round my wrist


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Abe, you just aroused my curiosity, if those exquisite timepieces you have been posting are the "normal" ones, I am wondering what you are refraining from showing us. Don't be a tease, show us at least one of your heavy hitters, we won't accuse you of showing off, on the contrary, we will be appreciative of having the opportunity to see some horological excellence on the wrist of one of our brothers





Simon said:


> Brother Abe - pls share with us some of your high end watches you haven't listed or shown before
> We want to rejoice with you -


@Pongster, showed his, so I might as well show mine!! 👍😂 This is as high as I can go!! 😉


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> @Pongster, showed his, so I might as well show mine!! 👍😂 This is as high as I can go!! 😉
> View attachment 16099062


wow - is that a 5270 grand complication?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> wow - is that a 5270 grand complication?


Spot on, Padre @Simon!! 5270R-001 😇😉


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Spot on, Padre @Simon!! 5270R-001 😇😉


BEAUTIFUL & JOYFUL - the pursuit of pure form


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> @Pongster, showed his, so I might as well show mine!! 👍😂 This is as high as I can go!! 😉
> View attachment 16099062


Well, that's a very nice 5270, thank you for sharing this beauty


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16099113


Its an amazing piece Abe - may I ask, do you wear it often and if so where?
It would be a shame to have it locked away - it needs to to shine out


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> @AL9C1 , Big Al, if the insurance asks you how the hurricane managed to snatch your Panerai, just show them this diagram that proves that your watch can generate lift when submitted to high wind, and if they are still not convinced, let them call me.
> 
> View attachment 16098888


Now you're talkin' turkey. ?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> Its an amazing piece Abe - may I ask, do you wear it often and if so wear?
> It would be a shame to have it locked away - it needs to to shine out


I do wear it from time to time for important functions and high-profile meetings. I also wind it every about 48 hours, give or take, too!! 😋😍


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> BEAUTIFUL & JOYFUL - the pursuit of pure form





Panerol Forte said:


> Well, that's a very nice 5270, thank you for sharing this beauty


Thank you, gentlemen!! It is pure form and function!! I need @Panerol Forte's PS expertise and help with the rose gold rendering, though!! 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Now you're talkin' turkey. ?


Being a pilot, you know that the diagram I made would prove the opposit, and the high pressure area will be above the watch, not under it, sticking the watch like glue to Big Al's wrist, but an insurance person will be so impressed by the diagram that he'll fall for it ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> @Pongster, showed his, so I might as well show mine!! 👍😂 This is as high as I can go!! 😉
> View attachment 16099062


Nice cuff links. And i dont have a 5270 bro.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Nice cuff links. And i dont have a 5270 bro.


Thank you, Sir!! Same lineage!!! 😉 👍 😍


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Being a pilot, you know that the diagram I made would prove the opposit, and the high pressure area will be above the watch, not under it, sticking the watch like glue to Big Al's wrist, but an insurance person will be so impressed by the diagram that he'll fall for it ?


Well, upper and lower camber differences can be very subtle - it all depends upon the design stalling (Vs) and max operating speeds (Vmo, Mach-crit). Your diagram is a good one, actually _but your insurance strategy is excellent! You business guys&#8230;. ✈✈✈_


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> I do wear it from time to time for important functions and high-profile meetings. I also wind it every about 48 hours, give or take, too!! 😋😍


You dont use the totaliser button?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of flying, just heard over the radio that some Filipino guy invented a flying car. Essentially a VTOL running on electric engines.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> You dont use the totaliser button?


OK, OK!!! What is a totalizer button?!! 🙄


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> enjoying this today - wonder if it needs a strap?
> The Tudor NATO wont actually go round my wrist
> View attachment 16098919


That looks too tight for comfort. 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> OK, OK!!! What is a totalizer button?!! 🙄


One of the buttons on the 12 o clock side of the case i think. If it is pressed, all functions advance one day simultaneously.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Speaking of flying, just heard over the radio that some Filipino guy invented a flying car. Essentially a VTOL running on electric engines.


Although I have a commercial pilot's license with instrument rating, I'm afraid I'll have to take a hard pass on that flying car. Too many things could possibly go wrong, all causing a high speed event with terra firma.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> @Pongster, showed his, so I might as well show mine!! 👍😂 This is as high as I can go!! 😉
> View attachment 16099062


DAMN! 😲


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Although I have a commercial pilot's license with instrument rating, I'm afraid I'll have to take a hard pass on that flying car. Too many things could possibly go wrong, all causing a high speed event with terra firma.


They claim their airspace is below that of a helicopter. And they have multiple engines to guard against failure. Max speed supposedly is 70 kmh.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Too bad it was the radio so i didnt see any visuals. Guy said he plans to retail at around USD150K minimum for one passenger variant. But now he is focused on fulfilling an order of a particular government he refused to name.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> They claim their airspace is below that of a helicopter. And they have multiple engines to guard against failure. Max speed supposedly is 70 kmh.


My concern wouldn't be horizontal max speed, it would be vertical!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> One of the buttons on the 12 o clock side of the case i think. If it is pressed, all functions advance one day simultaneously.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> My concern wouldn't be horizontal max speed, it would be vertical!


Wasnt able to catch entire interview. I guess up to FAA or DMV or both to license. Hehe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16099273


I think it's B. If you press B, it's not just date that will advance but day and moonphase as well. I may be wrong. Since i dont have a 5270.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Wasnt able to catch entire interview. I guess up to FAA or DMV or both to license. Hehe.


Probably both. Years ago I was tempted to try my hand at flying an experimental airplane but resisted the urge.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I think it's B. If you press B, it's not just date that will advance but day and moonphase as well. I may be wrong. Since i dont have a 5270.


There is no totalizer, Sir!!! I enjoy winding it every 48 hours, anyway!! ??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> There is no totalizer, Sir!!! I enjoy winding it every 48 hours, anyway!! ??


So only date moves (day and moonphase remain the same) when B is pressed?

interesting. hmmmm.

in any case, it's a beautiful watch and ensures you handle it every so often.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I also wound my 3970 every so often. Until a friend told me about the totaliser button.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Probably both. Years ago I was tempted to try my hand at flying an experimental airplane but resisted the urge.


Absolute truth:

In 40 years of scheduled airline flying and training, I've known four (4) pilots who died in airliner accidents (terrorist events excluded). Two of those four were related to extreme weather events. During the same period, more than twelve (12) of those same, extremely experienced, fully proficient pilots and friends met their end in aerobatic/experimental aircraft accidents and military demonstration flying (air shows).

Among other things, it's the old "keep asking for it and you'll eventually get it" phenomenon.

Notwithstanding all of that, congratulations on your licensure and flying experience. It's a great vocation/avocation and developmental pursuit. ??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I also wound my 3970 every so often. Until a friend told me about the totaliser button.


Godfrey

just checked now. Last used mine July 11th. Or thereabouts. Not wound since then. So using the totaliser button, got to advance to Sept 3rd.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Speedy Pro sighted on the cosmonaut doing today's EVA:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> That looks too tight for comfort. 😅


Said any guy ever.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Said any guy ever.


Am not complaining if it is


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> My concern wouldn't be horizontal max speed, it would be vertical!


They call it terminal velocity for a reason.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I also wound my 3970 every so often. Until a friend told me about the totaliser button.


How does the totalizer wind the watch? 🧐 Or do you mean just to adjust the watch?!! 🤨
The usability may deteriorate if you leave it idle for a prolonged period of time, oils and all!! 😇


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> just checked now. Last used mine July 11th. Or thereabouts. Not wound since then. So using the totaliser button, got to advance to Sept 3rd.


nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> How does the totalizer wind the watch? 🧐 Or do you mean just to adjust the watch?!! 🤨
> The usability may deteriorate if you leave it idle for a prolonged period of time, oils and all!! 😇


Doesnt wind. Just moves forward. So no need to wind often. Before i knew about the totaliser, if i missed a winding, had to adjust through the crown.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They call it terminal velocity for a reason.


Reminded of the "flying too low" joke.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> googled the echezeaux - still in shock


@Simon, just for you...










Then again, these are restaurant prices.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @Simon, just for you...
> 
> View attachment 16099457
> 
> ...


So divided by 2? For the real price?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Their steaks were much more reasonably priced.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm kinda liking this one!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotta laugh when guys say that Omega is equivalent to Tudor. Just a way for Rolex guys to put down Omega.

I like Tudor, have owned a few (at least 5), but really, Omega seems far more advanced.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> So divided by 2? For the real price?


Depends. The 2012 Screaming Eagle was released at $850 but skyrocketed when it got rated 100 points by Robert Parker. It goes for around $4500 now.

In contrast, the magnum (equal to two 750 ml bottles) of the '12 Shafer Hillside goes for around $1k now, so divide by two works here.

Have had both and I'd take the Shafer any day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Depends. The 2012 Screaming Eagle was released at $850 but skyrocketed when it got rated 100 points by Robert Parker. It goes for around $4500 now.
> 
> In contrast, the magnum (equal to two 750 ml bottles) of the '12 Shafer Hillside goes for around $1k now, so divide by two works here.
> 
> Have had both and I'd take the Shafer any day.


Who lives larger than you?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @Simon, just for you...
> 
> View attachment 16099457
> 
> ...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I'm kinda liking this one!


I honestly think its a genuine bargain - available with a little discount, it's half the price of a Sub and I personally think it's the equal if not.....


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Depends. The 2012 Screaming Eagle was released at $850 but skyrocketed when it got rated 100 points by Robert Parker. It goes for around $4500 now.
> 
> In contrast, the magnum (equal to two 750 ml bottles) of the '12 Shafer Hillside goes for around $1k now, so divide by two works here.
> 
> Have had both and I'd take the Shafer any day.


BSF - can one drink a really decent wine for $20 retail ?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Gotta laugh when guys say that Omega is equivalent to Tudor. Just a way for Rolex guys to put down Omega.
> 
> I like Tudor, have owned a few (at least 5), but really, Omega seems far more advanced.


I am wearing my Tudor GMT pepsi today and yesterday wore my Omega Seamaster 300 white/black
I really appreciate the Tudor (have owned 3) but Omega is 2 classes above


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Their steaks were much more reasonably priced.
> 
> View attachment 16099471
> -


your 'reasonable' aint mine brother 

I just cooked a large prime roast - Cote D'Boeuf - for my family that cost half the price of one steak there - is yours Wagyu beef?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Friyay! Apologies for the boring socks


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> I honestly think its a genuine bargain - available with a little discount, it's half the price of a Sub and I personally think it's the equal if not.....


It is the better watch, if you only consider the watch.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> It is the better watch, if you only consider the watch.


agree - but Rolex's cache and cash growth aint to be sniffed at


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> agree - but Rolex's cache and cash growth aint to be sniffed at


Heck no! I've bought into the cache a bit too much!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> BSF - can one drink a really decent wine for $20 retail ?


If you're talking about a California Cabernet, that's really tall order since the land in Napa and Sonoma is very expensive, so almost all cabernet producers have to charge a pretty penny for their grapes. That said, I'd give Justin Vineyards and Beckmen a go.

A better value at this price point are the cabernets from Chile: I like Montes Alpha and the Los Vascos Grande Reserve.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Speaking of wine, just finished this today over mahjong and simple takeout Thai dinner with some friends.



















Nothing compared to what BSF is used to, just decent enough to share with friends for casual drinking. 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone else feel seasick?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Rolex’s idiosyncratic Oystersteel Professional. The Bold (Maxi) and the Beautiful (Chromalight) form follows function design. Stylistic cues pay homage to Steve McQueen. A steel bezel with a handset that gives the impression of magic. Technicality impressive too, a Parachrom hairspring, Paraflex shock absorbers, Breguet overcoil, independent “rapid setting” hour hand, hacking seconds function, and superlative chronometer certification. Rolex’s Oyster vertically brushed, highly mirror polished flanks, bracelet with Rolex’s Oysterlock deployant clasp with Easylink extension is a tri-linked piece of engineering and design brilliance. Life or Death? Legend or Myth?
Who am I?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Rolex's idiosyncratic Oystersteel Professional. The Bold (Maxi) and the Beautiful (Chromalight) form follows function design. Stylistic cues pay homage to Steve McQueen. A steel bezel with a handset that gives the impression of magic. Technicality impressive too, a Parachrom hairspring, Paraflex shock absorbers, Breguet overcoil, independent "rapid setting" hour hand, hacking seconds function, and superlative chronometer certification. Rolex's Oyster vertically brushed, highly mirror polished flanks, bracelet with Rolex's Oysterlock deployant clasp with Easylink extension is a tri-linked piece of engineering and design brilliance. Life or Death? Legend or Myth?
> *Who am I?*


Somebody who wrote a rough first draft of a script for a TikTok ad?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Somebody who wrote a rough first draft of a script for a TikTok ad?


Wrong answer!! 🤪🤣😂


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Rolex's idiosyncratic Oystersteel Professional. The Bold (Maxi) and the Beautiful (Chromalight) form follows function design. Stylistic cues pay homage to Steve McQueen. A steel bezel with a handset that gives the impression of magic. Technicality impressive too, a Parachrom hairspring, Paraflex shock absorbers, Breguet overcoil, independent "rapid setting" hour hand, hacking seconds function, and superlative chronometer certification. Rolex's Oyster vertically brushed, highly mirror polished flanks, bracelet with Rolex's Oysterlock deployant clasp with Easylink extension is a tri-linked piece of engineering and design brilliance. Life or Death? Legend or Myth?
> Who am I?


not sure it exists?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> not sure it exists?


It does!!! 😉


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> It does!!! 😉


 Steve McQueen + steel bezel + parachrom I can't put together


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone else feel seasick?
> 
> View attachment 16099713


Nope! Actually calming to me!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Absolute truth:
> 
> In 40 years of scheduled airline flying and training, I've known four (4) pilots who died in airliner accidents (terrorist events excluded). Two of those four were related to extreme weather events. During the same period, more than twelve (12) of those same, extremely experienced, fully proficient pilots and friends met their end in aerobatic/experimental aircraft accidents and military demonstration flying (air shows).
> 
> ...


While I was in college my primary extracurricular activity was belonging to a flying club with, as I recall, a 1948 T-Craft airplane without radio or navigation equipment other than compass. Once on final approach I did a dead stick landing due to carburetor icing due to faulty carburetor heat that resulted in engine failure. Without navigation equipment I was always getting lost on cross country flights and looking for water towers in strange towns to locate my positions. However I did get my private pilot's license a few weeks before graduation.

Fast forward five years later when I was in the US Navy and in a flying club that had several nice aircraft, including a T-34B in which I flew and logged over 200 hours, including a course in aerobatics. During my time in the Navy I had the opportunity to fly numerous single engine complex aircraft, and getting my commercial and instrument tickets.

After leaving the Navy I then did my surgical residency with no time to fly, and the next time I flew was in a Beechcraft Bonanza that cost more than my house and said "No Thanks" to the Bonanza salesman. After that I never flew again other than on commercial aircraft.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Their steaks were much more reasonably priced.
> 
> View attachment 16099471


Not priced quite that high in Dallas. Maybe because we're closer to the product(s) than NYC.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Gotta laugh when guys say that Omega is equivalent to Tudor. Just a way for Rolex guys to put down Omega.
> 
> I like Tudor, have owned a few (at least 5), but really, Omega seems far more advanced.


I see Omega at about the 1/2 mark between Rolex and Tudor.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> BSF - can one drink a really decent wine for $20 retail ?


That's about in my range.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you're talking about a California Cabernet, that's really tall order since the land in Napa and Sonoma is very expensive, so almost all cabernet producers have to charge a pretty penny for their grapes. That said, I'd give Justin Vineyards and Beckmen a go.
> 
> A better value at this price point are the cabernets from Chile: I like Montes Alpha and the Los Vascos Grande Reserve.


Your taste buds are definitely more refined than mine.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

My incoming finally cleared customs at 4:30 pm local time. It only took 8 days. The depot is open tomorrow, so if it's not out for Saturday delivery tomorrow, I'll stop by and see if I can pick it up. The depot is open 9 - 4:30.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> My incoming finally cleared customs at 4:30 pm local time. It only took 8 days. The depot is open tomorrow, so if it's not out for Saturday delivery tomorrow, I'll stop by and see if I can pick it up. The depot is open 9 - 4:30.


Got a clue for us?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Got a clue for us?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, great, safe, and healthy weekend, my friends!!! Kolor was founded in 2004 by Junichi Abe, a graduate of Bunka Fashion College in Tokyo.
GMW-B5000KL-9JR Kolor 35th Anniversary LE 07/2018


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Got a clue for us?


If I like it, it will replace my Marathon GSAR and Tudor North Flag.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> If I like it, it will replace my Marathon GSAR and Tudor North Flag.


A Sinn U1?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> If I like it, it will replace my Marathon GSAR and Tudor North Flag.


Sub or Promaster!! 😉 👍😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Not priced quite that high in Dallas. Maybe because we're closer to the product(s) than NYC.


Yeah, you get used to NYC prices but everyone else looks at you funny...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> That's about in my range.


There are some places in NYC that will charge you $20 for a margarita!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> A Sinn U1?


Nope.


JustAbe said:


> Sub!! 😉 👍😷


Got one coming, probably within a year, but not this time.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Nope.
> 
> Got one coming, probably within a year, but not this time.


Promaster!! 😉 👍😷


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> Promaster!! 😉 👍😷


Sorry.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Sorry.


Godfrey. Not a Seiko or Grand Seiko.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey. Not a Seiko or Grand Seiko.


Triton!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey. Not a Seiko or Grand Seiko.


Fifty Fathoms!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey. Not a Seiko or Grand Seiko.


Doxa SUB!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey. Not a Seiko or Grand Seiko.


Glashütte Original!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey. Not a Seiko or Grand Seiko.


HydroConquest!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey. Not a Seiko or Grand Seiko.


Oris Blue Whale!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey. Not a Seiko or Grand Seiko.


Ulysse Nardin!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

This would replace the other two, helping me keep the total number of pieces down as well as harvest a little cash back out. The North Flag is great, but the Marathon isn't COSC and runs a little beyond what I like.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> This would replace the other two, helping me keep the total number of pieces down as well as harvest a little cash back out. The North Flag is great, but the Marathon isn't COSC and runs a little beyond what I like.


Roadmaster Icebreaker, Explorer II Specs but saves dough!! 👍😅


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

King_Neptune said:


> This would replace the other two, helping me keep the total number of pieces down as well as harvest a little cash back out. The North Flag is great, but the Marathon isn't COSC and runs a little beyond what I like.


Looks like a Zenith Defy knockoff. Which collection is it?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Looks like a Zenith Defy knockoff. Which collection is it?


Roadmaster, iirc.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Roadmaster, iirc.


GF

Ball Icebreaker


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I can only imagine the project meetings as they named this Ball 'Breaker.😅


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When you have nothing to say, you post this.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Looks like a Zenith Defy knockoff. Which collection is it?


Idk, maybe shape wise, but I think it's more along the lines of the Tudor North Flag with tritium tubes. Ymmv.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Waiting for a cab to get to the SS Obesity...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Waiting for a cab to get to the SS Obesity...
> 
> View attachment 16100155


Gf.

But what the eff do I know? The blonde with the ponytail got in next to him...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have not been able to wear automatic watches due to my back injury as they keep stopping overnight, due to my lack of mobility, so I just pulled the trigger on a Seiko SBBN033 Tuna from the Australian Boutique. It is a high end 7 jewelled quartz with a 5 year warranty so that's going to be my EDC for the next few months, possibly forever.

I have owned Tuna's before and for some stupid reason that I can't fathom I sold them and I don't like the prospex logo so this is a great compromise. I was looking at GS but my retirement lifestyle does not require a high end dress piece as I only wear t-shirts, shorts and flip flops. When I dress up I usually wear RM Williams boots, jeans or pants and an open neck shirt.

I helped a friend of mine who is a retired millionaire source a nice Pepsi turtle and he reckons that's the only watch he needs. He owns a pub and a waterfront mansion and drives a Dodge Ram. When we were in high school he bought a Seiko 6309 and I was very envious. He told me that he wore that watch all through his police career until he lost it surfing.

He told me he nearly cried, so I was happy to help him reacquire the watch of his dreams at half price.

I reckon I will be very happy with the Seiko Tuna. It reminds me of watches I wore when I was younger. In fact I wish I had the money at the time the first tuna's came out as I would have bought one. A local jeweller stocked them.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Have a just, great, safe, and healthy weekend, my friends!!! Kolor was founded in 2004 by *Junichi Abe*, a graduate of Bunka Fashion College in Tokyo.
> GMW-B5000KL-9JR Kolor 35th Anniversary LE 07/2018
> View attachment 16100027


Related to J.U.S.T. Abe? So youre part Japanese?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BSF, how much is a GS Tiffany? Someone selling one for USD9.5K. Didnt realize GS in SS were sold at that pricepoint. I thought around JPY600K.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> I have not been able to wear automatic watches due to my back injury as they keep stopping overnight, due to my lack of mobility, so I just pulled the trigger on a Seiko SBBN033 Tuna from the Australian Boutique. It is a high end 7 jewelled quartz with a 5 year warranty so that's going to be my EDC for the next few months, possibly forever.
> 
> I have owned Tuna's before and for some stupid reason that I can't fathom I sold them and I don't like the prospex logo so this is a great compromise. I was looking at GS but my retirement lifestyle does not require a high end dress piece as I only wear t-shirts, shorts and flip flops. When I dress up I usually wear RM Williams boots, jeans or pants and an open neck shirt.
> 
> ...


 enjoyed ur post - 3 cans for me - enjoy ur cool 300


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Have a just, great, safe, and healthy weekend, my friends!!! Kolor was founded in 2004 by Junichi Abe, a graduate of Bunka Fashion College in Tokyo.
> GMW-B5000KL-9JR Kolor 35th Anniversary LE 07/2018
> View attachment 16100027


Brother Abe - are you Junichi Abe?
nah - he lives in Tokyo and is rarely photographed wearing/or seen to wear a watch


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Rolex's idiosyncratic Oystersteel Professional. The Bold (Maxi) and the Beautiful (Chromalight) form follows function design. Stylistic cues pay homage to Steve McQueen. A steel bezel with a handset that gives the impression of magic. Technicality impressive too, a Parachrom hairspring, Paraflex shock absorbers, Breguet overcoil, independent "rapid setting" hour hand, hacking seconds function, and superlative chronometer certification. Rolex's Oyster vertically brushed, highly mirror polished flanks, bracelet with Rolex's Oysterlock deployant clasp with Easylink extension is a tri-linked piece of engineering and design brilliance. Life or Death? Legend or Myth?
> Who am I?


Explorer II


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Explorer II


I wondered except for Steve McQueen connection?

Edit - Durgh - you are right of course - 1665 - though is it a myth he wore one?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> I wondered except for Steve McQueen connection?
> 
> Edit - Durgh - you are right of course - 1665 - though is it a myth he wore one?


It is a myth, he never wore one, but myths are made to be exploited.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> It is a myth, he never wore one, but myths are made to be exploited.


yes - like the myth created by Apocalypse Now, that Seiko Willard, 6105-8110 was the combat soldier's watch in Vietnam - when it was released late 1970 not long before the American soldiers began to be withdrawn in significant numbers - as for documentary evidence of soldiers ever wearing an 8110 in Vietnam I have found just 2 photos/reliable claims/stories.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> But what the eff do I know? The blonde with the ponytail got in next to him...
> 
> View attachment 16100158


She is the sales manager for dunking donuts&#8230;..and he is the chief taste tester.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> BSF, how much is a GS Tiffany? Someone selling one for USD9.5K. Didnt realize GS in SS were sold at that pricepoint. I thought around JPY600K.


MSRP was around $6k but it was a US-only LE of just 558 units. Don't see them come up that often, so I would prob jump on it if you trust the seller.

I've been keeping an eye out for one myself as a spare.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The one for housework is irreplaceable.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Explorer II


FIFY
Black Explorer II 😉🤪


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> FIFY
> Black Explorer II 😉🤪


Before the launch of the last Explorer II that was supposed to be a 50th anniversary watch, I did my interpretation of what should the anniversary EXP II look like; too bad it didn't turn out to be even close to it.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Before the launch of the last Explorer II that was supposed to be a 50th anniversary watch, I did my interpretation of what should the anniversary EXP II look like; too bad it didn't turn out to be even close to it.
> 
> View attachment 16100648


That I would buy with my eyes closed!! The lines on the bezel and the batons are awesome!! 😍


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> That I would buy with my eyes closed!! The lines on the bezel and the batons are awesome!! 😍


Thank you. I also did one with Rolex colors


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thank you. I also did one with Rolex colors
> 
> View attachment 16100659
> 
> View attachment 16100660


This is a worthy homage to the original!! Awesome, we need to employ you as a consultant for Rolex. Are you listening, Rolex?!! 🤨


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> MSRP was around $6k but it was a US-only LE of just 558 units. Don't see them come up that often, so I would prob jump on it if you trust the seller.
> 
> I've been keeping an eye out for one myself as a spare.


Seller here in WUS. Am not interested. Was just curious. Am retired from GS buying.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> This is a worthy homage to the original!! Awesome, we need to employ you as a consultant for Rolex. Are you listening, Rolex?!! 🤨


Well, I have a full bag of suggestions for them, here are some

YG CHNR










TT Hulk










YG Hulk










GMT II Moon Edition










The Dark Blue "Abyss" SS Submariner


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> This is a worthy homage to the original!! Awesome, we need to employ you as a consultant for Rolex. Are you listening, Rolex?!! 🤨


Before Rolex hires PF, they have to go thru his authorized agent.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Before Rolex hires PF, they have to go thru his authorized agent.


Of course.

To the att. of Rolex, any consultancy request or job offer has to be submitted directly to @Pongster. Any other route will be disregarded.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

A little work in the garden and there are results.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> My incoming finally cleared customs at 4:30 pm local time. It only took 8 days. The depot is open tomorrow, so if it's not out for Saturday delivery tomorrow, I'll stop by and see if I can pick it up. The depot is open 9 - 4:30.


Godfrey.

Haha! No watch today. It cleared customs late yesterday afternoon. It was already at the local facility. It was locked in a cage. I know this because I went there a few days ago.

After the customs release, those Einsteins shipped it back to New Jersey, then to Memphis, then back Pittsburgh again where it sits at the airport FedEx facility that is not open to the public on Saturday.🙄🤬 Unbelievable!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Seller here in WUS. Am not interested. Was just curious. Am retired from GS buying.


Gotcha. I found the link but it's not my Tiffany.

For sale: Rare Grand Seiko Sbga435 - Limited edition-...

He's selling a SBGA435 while mine is a SBGA387.

Mine is nicer, of course. ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotcha. I found the link but it's not my Tiffany.
> 
> For sale: Rare Grand Seiko Sbga435 - Limited edition-...
> 
> ...


So more surprising that it's selling at about 50% more than retail?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Anybody into Money Heist?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> So more surprising that it's selling at about 50% more than retail?


Not really, some of these LE GS can get pricey. For example, Chrono24 shows two pre-owned 387s at around $13k while a unworn one is $16k! Too pricey for me...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not really, some of these LE GS can get pricey. For example, Chrono24 shows two pre-owned 387s at around $13k while a unworn one is $16k! Too pricey for me...


Agreed. Ive always looked at GS pieces in this range to just be at JPY600K or about USD6K.

i overpaid only once on a GS. The Iwate blue when it wasnt yet as prevalent now. One of my slight mistakes.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thank you. I also did one with Rolex colors
> 
> View attachment 16100659
> 
> View attachment 16100660


Now that would put Rolex on the map and quickly replace the Daytona as most desirable unicorn
alas - they didnt buy ur idea (yet)


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Before Rolex hires PF, they have to go thru his authorized agent.


and his spiritual director


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> and his spiritual director


Amen.

"Render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and unto God the things that are God's"


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Amen.
> 
> "Render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and unto God the things that are God's"


Preach it Pong


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Haha! No watch today. It cleared customs late yesterday afternoon. It was already at the local facility. It was locked in a cage. I know this because I went there a few days ago.
> 
> After the customs release, those Einsteins shipped it back to New Jersey, then to Memphis, then back Pittsburgh again where it sits at the airport FedEx facility that is not open to the public on Saturday.🙄🤬 Unbelievable!


Godfrey.

Actually, it's on the moon right now. 🤣 🤣


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Simon said:


> and his spiritual director


The new satellite design centers in France and northern Italy will require executive air transport. I might know someone&#8230;

✈


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, I have a full bag of suggestions for them, here are some
> 
> YG CHNR
> 
> ...


That white dial GMT


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

My fave 😉 😅
nra


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> My fave
> View attachment 16101540


How about this one? the short batons and bigger 12 triangle were suggested by Bro Dick to be closer to the original


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

🤩😎😍 👍😉 40mm.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Off to a wedding.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I love the "phantom" effect. I think the script Explorer II looks better on top. Maybe lose the chapter minute marks above the triangle and at 9 o'clock! There isn't one at 6 o'clock!! ?? ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Chilaquiles!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Off to a wedding.
> 
> View attachment 16101697


Ooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> This is a worthy homage to the original!! Awesome, we need to employ you as a consultant for Rolex. Are you listening, Rolex?!! 🤨


Assuming he's not one already? 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Seriously, there is a Did Sportura get banned again? thread!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinner at "Bar Hermanito" on Sawtelle Blvd. this evening!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Anybody into Money Heist?


My wife and I love that show, going to catch up on the new episodes soon.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> My wife and I love that show, going to catch up on the new episodes soon.


Enjoy. Just 5 episodes for the latest installment. Doable in one sitting.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Final installment this December


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Implausible plots and plot twists. Stretches credulity. But one can empathize with the characters.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Grocery run


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A little tequila!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Tequila is probably my least favorite alcoholic beverage. I would still drink it though depending on the company.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Tequila is probably my least favorite alcoholic beverage. I would still drink it though depending on the company.


never had it - what is it in the family of? Gin or vodka or brandy or????


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Tequila is probably my least favorite alcoholic beverage. I would still drink it though depending on the company.


I've grown to enjoy! Apparently it is the best spirit to avoid a hangover. But bad tequila is BAD!

My favorite spirit to mix in cocktails has to be gin, but if I'm taking a shot or drinking over ice, tequila is a go to (notwithstanding scotch neat or on the rocks). I really do feel like different spirits are to be enjoyed in different atmospheres.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> never had it - what is it in the family of? Gin or vodka or brandy or????


It is its own family I understand. From agave.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> never had it - what is it in the family of? Gin or vodka or brandy or????


I honestly don't know how to answer this. It's basically it's own thing - unlike any of those spirits. Agave based liquor. Same abv as your typical vodka, gin, rum.

Can be clear or dark. Blanco, reposado, añejo (from youngest to more aged). In the states, fine tequila and mezcal is becoming like scotch and whisky in terms of aging, superior distilling, etc.

Edit: NRA - Pong beat me to it with a much simpler response


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> It is its own family I understand. From agave.


interesting - I will try to have a try - my only sense of it is 18-25's getting smashed and drinking multiple shots on hols in Ibiza - so I was surprised to see a cultured @SaMaster14 enjoying it


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> interesting - I will try to have a try - my only sense of it is 18-25's getting smashed and drinking multiple shots on hols in Ibiza - so I was surprised to see a cultured @SaMaster14 enjoying it


It's definitely taking on it's own "culture"; at least in the states.

When I was in London during law school, you're right, tequila was really only found at bars that catered to undergraduate study abroad students (I'll admit, even as a law student, I probably had one too many nights at O'Neill's on Wardour Street in Chinatown).

However, now tequila is becoming like scotches and whiskeys. Mezcal (a "smokey" tequila, akin to an Islay whisky, but for tequila) and tequila are getting pretty ridiculous (check out some of the Don Julio 1942 and Clase Azul - a bottle of their extra anejo goes for close to $2k USD). I definitely enjoy sipping tequila - my reasonable go-to is Casamigos Añejo (about $50 for 750ml - George Clooney's brand) over ice with a couple of limes!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's definitely taking on it's own "culture"; at least in the states.
> 
> When I was in London during law school, you're right, tequila was really only found at bars that catered to undergraduate study abroad students (I'll admit, even as a law student, I probably had one too many nights at O'Neill's on Wardour Street in Chinatown).
> 
> ...


Walked through Chelsea & the West end, edge of Chinatown, n covent garden etc last week - first time since lock-down 16months ago so soaking it all in - such a unique kaleidoscope and energy and so different from where I am in the provinces - Did you like living & studying in London??

I have noticed a huge Gin culture here in Uk in past 5 years - not my thing except on hot nights as an appetiser -always strikes me as a quickly distilled cheap product IMHO dependent on the quality of the mixer - but a brief google showed that some Tequila manufactures apply the same principles to distilling, blending, barrelling, ageing etc as the obsessive malt whisky distilleries. Indeed, I was surprised at the price some Tequilas are. Clearly a real premium product - and for 'sipping & savouring' not shots. 
I learnt something today


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> Walked through Chelsea & the West end, edge of Chinatown, n covent garden etc last week - first time since lock-down 16months ago so soaking it all in - such a unique kaleidoscope and energy and so different from where I am in the provinces - Did you like living & studying in London??
> 
> I have noticed a huge Gin culture here in Uk in past 5 years - not my thing except on hot nights as an appetiser -always strikes me as a quickly distilled cheap product IMHO dependent on the quality of the mixer - but a brief google showed that some Tequila manufactures apply the same principles to distilling, blending, barrelling, ageing etc as the obsessive malt whisky distilleries. Indeed, I was surprised at the price some Tequilas are. Clearly a real premium product - and for 'sipping & savouring' not shots.
> I learnt something today


I absolutely loved London, and if living in central London weren't so expensive (and far away from family), I'd probably move back in a heartbeat. I spent close to 5 months there in 2018. In law school, so I lived in a dorm (basically a flat, but owned by Notre Dame (a US university, not the cathedral in France ) in Waterloo (by the "largest theatre in London" - an old WWII mental hospital turned flat) and school was annexed to Trafalgar Square, right across from Canada House (absolutely incredible location!)

I made it to Mr. Fogg's gin bar in SoHo and really enjoyed the ambiance and gin selection!

I also made it to the Shard when my family visited and we stayed in Grosvenor Square during Spring break (and took the Chunnel to Paris for a few days). Visited Kensington quite a bit as well, as my Equinox (gym) membership carried over, so I'd take time to study and workout at the Equinox there.

I could type for hours about my time in London (and the countries I traveled too when so close in Europe), but I'll refrain!! The tequila might be heading to my head


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I've grown to enjoy! Apparently it is the best spirit to avoid a hangover. But bad tequila is BAD!
> 
> My favorite spirit to mix in cocktails has to be gin, but if I'm taking a shot or drinking over ice, tequila is a go to (notwithstanding scotch neat or on the rocks). I really do feel like different spirits are to be enjoyed in different atmospheres.


That's what a friend told me once. He was into selling cigars then. So i told him about me and my bad experience with tequila when i was younger. He said i might just have been drinking cuervo. And he was right. Cuervo = tequila for me. He said i should try real tequila. Turns out he was selling them as well. He even explained to me the different kinds according to age. So i bought three bottles. Casa Noble was the brand.

i intended to gift two to friends. And drink one. I still had a bad hangover. Needed to resuscitate myself with some chorizos tapas and bread.

so i still try to stay away from tequila. But as part of margarita, am OK. And if with the right company, anything goes.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> interesting - I will try to have a try - my only sense of it is 18-25's getting smashed and drinking multiple shots on hols in Ibiza - so I was surprised to see a cultured @SaMaster14 enjoying it


Body shots and I know a salt alternative. Depends on the company as always.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I honestly don't know how to answer this. It's basically it's own thing - unlike any of those spirits. Agave based liquor. Same abv as your typical vodka, gin, rum.
> 
> Can be clear or dark. Blanco, reposado, añejo (from youngest to more aged). In the states, fine tequila and mezcal is becoming like scotch and whisky in terms of aging, superior distilling, etc.
> 
> Edit: NRA - Pong beat me to it with a much simpler response


Yours is more comprehensive. I admittedly dont know much.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> That's what a friend told me once. He was into selling cigars then. So i told him about me and my bad experience with tequila when i was younger. He said i might just have been drinking cuervo. And he was right. Cuervo = tequila for me. He said i should try real tequila. Turns out he was selling them as well. He even explained to me the different kinds according to age. So i bought three bottles. Casa Noble was the brand.
> 
> i intended to gift two to friends. And drink one. I still had a bad hangover. Needed to resuscitate myself with some chorizos tapas and bread.
> 
> so i still try to stay away from tequila. But as part of margarita, am OK. And if with the right company, anything goes.


i forgot to say, i did finish one bottle over breakfast with just one person sharing it with me. We both had terrible hangovers. But still a great time.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> I absolutely loved London, and if living in central London weren't so expensive (and far away from family), I'd probably move back in a heartbeat. I spent close to 5 months there in 2018. In law school, so I lived in a dorm (basically a flat, but owned by Notre Dame (a US university, not the cathedral in France ) in Waterloo (by the "largest theatre in London" - an old WWII mental hospital turned flat) and school was annexed to Trafalgar Square, right across from Canada House (absolutely incredible location!)
> 
> I made it to Mr. Fogg's gin bar in SoHo and really enjoyed the ambiance and gin selection!
> 
> ...


wow, you were right in the heart 
Very special (and very expensive)
Grosvenor Square spring break??? gosh - posh

did you visit anywhere else in UK - or aim for European mainland instead?

I had a student who went to be a philosophy prof at Notre-Dame - you guys pronounce it Noter-Dame 
Great university


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Yours is more comprehensive. I admittedly dont know much.


I'm still learning, for sure!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> i forgot to say, i did finish one bottle over breakfast with just one person sharing it with me. We both had terrible hangovers. But still a great time.


Like for the great time, not the hangover!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Like for the great time, not the hangover!


In a way, the hangover could be said to be part of the great time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

There’s a show on netflix named Monarca. About a family who made a fortune from tequila.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I suppose tequila is like cognac and champagne. Region based. And there are controls.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> wow, you were right in the heart
> Very special (and very expensive)
> Grosvenor Square spring break??? gosh - posh
> 
> ...


The pronunciation is definitely weird!

And I stayed around London, but was able to make it Norwich on a field trip to the national park there for a boat tour with our Climate Law class and a small town in Dorking to a Professor's house for an end-of-semester party!

Otherwise, while there, I was able to get out to Paris, the South of France (marseille, Montpellier (my favorite!) and Toulouse), Prague, Barcelona, and Italy (Milan, Venice, and Florence (honestly, where I want to retire).

Grosvenor Square was definitely a treat when my parents were visiting, and I was definitely spoiled a bit for that week (in London and in Paris as well)

Edit: Regarding Notre Dame, I was lucky enough to take a course from the philosopher John Finnis (an Oxford professor emeritus at Oxford too, I believe) on Shakespeare's moral, political, and legal theory! A very fun paper to write my final year of law school! Unfortunately, I wasn't able to take his Jurisprudence course in London as I had already taken the course back on campus in the US.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


>


Great show!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> The pronunciation is definitely weird!
> 
> And I stayed around London, but was able to make it Norwich on a field trip to the national park there for a boat tour with our Climate Law class and a small town in Dorking to a Professor's house for an end-of-semester party!
> 
> ...


Been to the south of france only once. I remember driving from le mole to st. tropez and monaco. Wanted to drop by cannes on way back but my daughter was already fast asleep.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Havent driven the autobahn yet though


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Been to the south of france only once. I remember driving from le mole to st. tropez and monaco. Wanted to drop by cannes on way back but my daughter was already fast asleep.


I'd love to visit Cannes. Montpellier was a random decision with some friends, but ended up being one of our favorite destinations!

Marseille, while the harbor was pretty, was a bit underwhelming, and sadly it was raining all of the time we were in Toulouse


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Havent driven the autobahn yet though
> View attachment 16102577


Neither have I  Definitely on the bucket list!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'd love to visit Cannes. Montpellier was a random decision with some friends, but ended up being one of our favorite destinations!
> 
> Marseille, while the harbor was pretty, was a bit underwhelming, and sadly it was raining all of the time we were in Toulouse


Nothing to lose i suppose


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> never had it - what is it in the family of? Gin or vodka or brandy or????


It is "Pure" Ethanol!!! 🤪😂😇


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, it's Sunday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This woman was the talk of the wedding. Loved her mermaid dress...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> The pronunciation is definitely weird!
> 
> And I stayed around London, but was able to make it Norwich on a field trip to the national park there for a boat tour with our Climate Law class and a small town in Dorking to a Professor's house for an end-of-semester party!
> 
> ...


 I recall a friend visiting UK from USA - he decided to hire a car and drive to Switzerland for 2 days - I was amazed he would make such a long drive but he said "why not it was so close" - the 1200 mile round trip was to him not unreasonable!!!!!!

John Finnis is a legend and a man of great integrity - even if one might disagree with his philosophy or indeed theology

Never made it down to the Montpelier coastline - always turned off for the Alps


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watches “Flu” by a Korean filmmaker earlier.

surprised to learn that in a military emergency, the Korean Minister of Defense trumps the Korean President. Or something like that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My kids are now addicted to Overcooked. The Nintendo Switch game. I like it since it fosters cooperation.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Your health, down my throat!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> I recall a friend visiting UK from USA - he decided to hire a car and drive to Switzerland for 2 days - I was amazed he would make such a long drive but he said "why not it was so close" - the 1200 mile round trip was to him not unreasonable!!!!!!
> 
> John Finnis is a legend and a man of great integrity - even if one might disagree with his philosophy or indeed theology
> 
> Never made it down to the Montpelier coastline - always turned off for the Alps


That's closer than driving from Dallas to El Paso, which is roughly the halfway point from Dallas to Los Angeles. The toughest drive I ever made was in a Volvo P1800 from Dallas to San Francisco, 1800 miles without stopping other than for gasoline and food.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> I recall a friend visiting UK from USA - he decided to hire a car and drive to Switzerland for 2 days - I was amazed he would make such a long drive but he said "why not it was so close" - the 1200 mile round trip was to him not unreasonable!!!!!!
> 
> John Finnis is a legend and a man of great integrity - even if one might disagree with his philosophy or indeed theology
> 
> Never made it down to the Montpelier coastline - always turned off for the Alps


Finnis was a great teacher as well! Really enjoyed his Shakespeare seminar and writing that paper. Ended up with an A- in the course; I'll take it!

And the Alps are another place on my bucket list! Same with Scotland. I was in the UK for almost 5 months, but no time to get absolutely everywhere - leaves me with places to visit for the future!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Simon said:


> I recall a friend visiting UK from USA - he decided to hire a car and drive to Switzerland for 2 days - I was amazed he would make such a long drive but he said "why not it was so close" - the 1200 mile round trip was to him not unreasonable!!!!!!
> 
> John Finnis is a legend and a man of great integrity - even if one might disagree with his philosophy or indeed theology
> 
> Never made it down to the Montpelier coastline - always turned off for the Alps


Didn't realise he was a fellow Australian


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Havent driven the autobahn yet though
> View attachment 16102577


I missed my opportunity to visit France (at all) when my flight to Bilbao was heavily delayed. The autobahn I have done though, turbo Audi made for a fun trip . Make sure you pick a vehicle with at least a little pep. Being on the road with something underpowered might be a bit uncomfortable IMO


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wasup my brOoO’s? Just checking in. Still no power. Still packing up the entire house and storing it. Got a place to live lined up when power comes back but that may still be almost 2 weeks. Super exhausted but hanging in there. Gonna be a long time before we will be living at home again but I built it once so I guess I can rebuild it again. Hope all you guys are well. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup my brOoO's? Just checking in. Still no power. Still packing up the entire house and storing it. Got a place to live lined up when power comes back but that may still be almost 2 weeks. Super exhausted but hanging in there. Gonna be a long time before we will be living at home again but I built it once so I guess I can rebuild it again. Hope all you guys are well.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Glad you are at least safe and in good spirits! Thank you for the check in!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> I missed my opportunity to visit France (at all) when my flight to Bilbao was heavily delayed. The autobahn I have done though, turbo Audi made for a fun trip . Make sure you pick a vehicle with at least a little pep. Being on the road with something underpowered might be a bit uncomfortable IMO


Haven't been to Spain. Would love to go.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Glad you are at least safe and in good spirits! Thank you for the check in!!


+1


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Havent driven the autobahn yet though
> View attachment 16102577





SaMaster14 said:


> Neither have I  Definitely on the bucket list!


It'll spoil you. Not so much the speed, but the manners and consistent behavior of the other drivers. Plus the dead-smooth surface and huge-radius bends.

We didn't get up to triple digits, though - our rental Ford Transit maxed out, foot to the floor, at about 97 mph. Well, yeah, it was triple digits at 155 km/h&#8230;

My mom leaned forward from the second row and asked me and my bro-in-law, "Um&#8230; how fast are we going?" We lied through our teeth and told her we were doing about 80.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> It'll spoil you. Not so much the speed, but the manners and consistent behavior of the other drivers. Plus the dead-smooth surface and huge-radius bends.
> 
> We didn't get up to triple digits, though - our rental Ford Transit maxed out, foot to the floor, at about 97 mph. Well, yeah, it was triple digits at 155 km/h&#8230;
> 
> My mom leaned forward from the second row and asked me and my bro-in-law, "Um&#8230; how fast are we going?" We lied through our teeth and told her we were doing about 80.


Should you drive windows up or windows down?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> I missed my opportunity to visit France (at all) when my flight to Bilbao was heavily delayed. The autobahn I have done though, turbo Audi made for a fun trip . Make sure you pick a vehicle with at least a little pep. Being on the road with something underpowered might be a bit uncomfortable IMO


NRA

I can say that in about three hours of seat time in the Transit, I passed maybe three vehicles. Everyone else passed us.

Got back to DC and rode the SuperShuttle home, and holy fawk the lawlessness of the traffic finally scared me. Like I said in the previous post, German drivers will spoil ya.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Should you drive windows up or windows down?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Simon said:


> interesting - I will try to have a try - my only sense of it is 18-25's getting smashed and drinking multiple shots on hols in Ibiza - so I was surprised to see a cultured @SaMaster14 enjoying it


Oh my goodness&#8230;y'all need to expand your horizons!  Margaritas, a good tequila sunrise, body shots, plain ol' shots&#8230;mmm-mmm! After enough tequila, there ain't a belly button around (pick your team) that won't look like a good shot glass. (For all&#8230;just picked this one to respond to&#8230




That said, it may not be for everybody&#8230;sorry to those who choose not to imbibe.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hollywood Bowl! Pre-show dinner in the box!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Such a dichotomy between the last two posts…


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh dear, I just bought a 12 slot watch box and a new toolkit from Amazon. My wife told me to focus on my hobbies in retirement other than drinking alcohol. I bought a GSAR a couple of weeks ago and waiting on a Seiko Tuna. If she criticises me I shall take up drinking alcohol again.

Edit: Common sense prevailed after my autos stopped again, had a call from the Seiko Boutique and my SBBN033 has been delayed because of the lockdown and they only had 1 staff member out of 12 in the warehouse. he will try to have it shipped tomorrow. We had a long chat about the state of the country, particularly the differences between QLD and NSW with lockdowns.

He thanked me for my patience as the previous guy he rang abused the crap out of him. He called me a good customer as I have bought from them before. He said the beauty of getting a watch from the warehouse is that it's completely unworn, whereas in the boutique it's been handled by SA's and tried on by customers. I also get a 5 year warranty whereas, if I bought form an AD, I would only get 3 years.

I think I shall be very happy with my new tuna


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Such a dichotomy between the last two posts&#8230;


Both involve having a good time anyway


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> Didn't realise he was a fellow Australian


I actually thought he was from USA and had to google to check


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> That's closer than driving from Dallas to El Paso, which is roughly the halfway point from Dallas to Los Angeles. *The toughest drive I ever made was in a Volvo P1800 from Dallas to San Francisco, 1800 miles without stopping other than for gasoline and food.*


Not even bathroom breaks? ??


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sugman said:


> Oh my goodness&#8230;y'all need to expand your horizons!  Margaritas, a good tequila sunrise, body shots, plain ol' shots&#8230;mmm-mmm! After enough tequila, there ain't a belly button around (pick your team) that won't look like a good shot glass. (For all&#8230;just picked this one to respond to&#8230
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sugman, I am not sure that's the way @Simon would like to have his tequila, you are aware that he is a priest, aren't you? ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> That's closer than driving from Dallas to El Paso, which is roughly the halfway point from Dallas to Los Angeles. The toughest drive I ever made was in a Volvo P1800 from Dallas to San Francisco, 1800 miles without stopping other than for gasoline and food.


My longest drive is just LA to Las Vegas.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16104231


Abe, there's a your least three expensive watches thread. PF and I mulling a three most expensive watches thread.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sugman, I am not sure that's the way @Simon would like to have his tequila, you are aware that he is a priest, aren't you? 😉


I do, now. My apologies @Simon, I meant no offense to you or anyone else. It was the message in the thread that mentioned seeing people do that, so I was simply having fun with it and the risqué nature of some of the other comments throughout. Again, my apologies.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sugman said:


> I do, now. My apologies @Simon, I meant no offense to you or anyone else. It was the message in the thread that mentioned seeing people do that, so I was simply having fun with it and the risqué nature of some of the other comments throughout. Again, my apologies.


While waiting for Fr. Simon to give you his absolution, why don't you stick around, we are a bunch of easy going guys who have other interests than watches and like discussing them. Oh, and we do also have a good sense of humor


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> While waiting for Fr. Simon to give you his absolution, why don't you stick around, we are a bunch of easy going guys who have other interests than watches and like discussing them. Oh, and we do also have a good sense of humor


Plus one. Do stick around @Sugman


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Abe, there's a your least three expensive watches thread. PF and I mulling a three most expensive watches thread.


I do not fancy that kind of exposure, with the possibility of the taxman watching, thank you but not for me!! ???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> I do not fancy that kind of exposure, with the possibility of the taxman watching, thank you but not for me!! 🧐😉😂


I always assume the taxman is watching


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I always assume the taxman is watching


So, should I assume that those three watches you posted are in fact a diversion, or a smoke screen in better words?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, should I assume that those three watches you posted are in fact a diversion, or a smoke screen in better words?


Not necessarily


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Not necessarily


A switcheroo ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Good friends, good food, good weather...
Can you ask for more? ☺


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And got to enjoy this tonight over dinner 😋🍷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sugman said:


> I do, now. My apologies @Simon, I meant no offense to you or anyone else. It was the message in the thread that mentioned seeing people do that, so I was simply having fun with it and the risqué nature of some of the other comments throughout. Again, my apologies.


hah, lol

Thanks @Sugman but no apologies necessary, no offence intended, none taken

Thanks to the brotherhood @Panerol Forte for mentioning me in despatches and concerned for my sensitivity - hilarious but strangely honouring

I didn't watch the video - but between my old life & a few decades hearing confession, there is nothing new nor shocking

As someone who like's Islay malts, I may try sipping some posh Tequila - do people use ice? or a drop of water?

As St Paul said, "grace abounds, dudes"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> hah, lol
> 
> Thanks @Sugman but no apologies necessary, no offence intended, none taken
> 
> ...


I use ice when sipping. Preferably one large cube (like for scotch on the rocks or cocktails that use ice). I usually also ask for two limes!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16104926


GF
BTW, that is not sweat or a vest. It is the shadow of my head from an overhead light!! Just clarifying!! 🤨🙄 🤣


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When I have nothing to say, I always have something to post.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> GF
> BTW, that is not sweat or a vest. It is the shadow of my head from an overhead light!! Just clarifying!! 🤨🙄 🤣


FIFY


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> FIFY
> 
> View attachment 16105222


Thank you, kind Sir!!! 👍 😍


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


>


Love. That. Show.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This woman was the talk of the wedding. Loved her mermaid dress...
> 
> View attachment 16102849


Speaking of mermaids, here is a a nice shot of the young lass my woman fe hired to be a mermaid at my daughter's birthday party. She has less seashell and more flounder than us my preference but the girls seemed to like her all the same


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My kids are now addicted to Overcooked. The Nintendo Switch game. I like it since it fosters cooperation.


My son likes a t a lot as well. Makes him want to cook, and yell at me for not watching the burning steaks!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Took my mom out for a late Labor Day brunch in Santa Monica


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Simon said:


> hah, lol
> 
> Thanks @Sugman but no apologies necessary, no offence intended, none taken
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I believe good tequilas should be sipped&#8230;neat. I'm not a fan of it that way, but I do really like a good margarita. I wouldn't use top-shelf tequila for a margarita, though. That would be like mixing a good single-barrel bourbon with Coke.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Took my mom out for a late Labor Day brunch in Santa Monica


Visited Mom (and Dad) for lunch today as well. No pics, but baked chicken, potato salad, pasta salad, & fruit salad.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Took my mom out for a late Labor Day brunch in Santa Monica


I love seeing these pics from Bros all over the world


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Father's Day here on Sunday and one of my sons took me out for coffee. My wife made a feast to test out her new food warmer and we had leftovers for Monday night. Unfortunately, my sons can't cook very well except for my youngest who is vegan. My wife lost her father in 1989 and I never knew mine so we had a lovely day at home making new memories.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> hah, lol
> 
> Thanks @Sugman but no apologies necessary, no offence intended, none taken
> 
> ...


Islay Scotch rocks Simon. My favorite's Ardbeg UIGEADAIL. Yours? And it's a pleasure conversing with you on multiple threads, especially OoO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Check out the Empty shelves at Rolex AD’s because I strongly suspect it’ll be locked shortly.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Islay Scotch rocks Simon. My favorite's Ardbeg UIGEADAIL. Yours? And it's a pleasure conversing with you on multiple threads, especially OoO.


ah, yes - UIG....creme de la creme - only had 2 bottles - one I foolishly shared with a dozen colleagues at a retreat  Always a pleasure to converse with you my friend


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Check out the Empty shelves at Rolex AD's because I strongly suspect it'll be locked shortly.


I hate to think what will happen to the Rolex Boutique's as that is all they stock.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Check out the Empty shelves at Rolex AD's because I strongly suspect it'll be locked shortly.


I hate to think what will happen to the Rolex Boutique as that is all they stock.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I hate to think what will happen to the Rolex Boutique's as that is all they stock.


Rolex will suddenly find all the stock they have been holding back from the AD's cos they know they just sell it to their "Grey" friends ?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Happy Tuesday at work, everyone!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just realized. After i posted my pic. New moon today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Happy Tuesday at work, everyone!


Mario, you got to introduce me to your shirt maker! Your shirts rock  Oh, and nice watch by the way 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I hate to think what will happen to the Rolex Boutique as that is all they stock.


Bro Pete, i think Bro 59 is referring to a particular thread about to be locked and not to boutiques being locked. But as others have stated, if they have nothing to sell, they might be better off locked.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a safe, just, healthy Tuesday, my friends!!! 👍😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Mario, you got to introduce me to your shirt maker! Your shirts rock  Oh, and nice watch by the way 😉


This shirt is from the JOOP summer collection - I bought 3 nice pieces. Wait a moment until you see what shirts I have purchased from the latest Baldessarini line - I will show them soon!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

A beautiful morning here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Random watch from the watchbox.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Random watch from the watchbox.
> 
> View attachment 16106248


Unusual timepiece. Please tell us a little about it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Unusual timepiece. Please tell us a little about it.


It's made by a Polish firm named _Vratislavia Conceptum_. They use Miyota movements and offer a lot of value for the money. My model is the _Formmeister. _(42mm x 12mm) but I think they're sold out.

I like their _Architect_ sector dial...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> A beautiful morning here.
> 
> View attachment 16106233


Good Morning

a lovely evening here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Random watch from the watchbox.
> 
> View attachment 16106248


Dial is made of?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's made by a Polish firm named _Vratislavia Conceptum_. They use Miyota movements and offer a lot of value for the money. My model is the _Formmeister. _(42mm x 12mm) but I think they're sold out.
> 
> I like their _Architect_ sector dial...
> 
> View attachment 16106358


Heard of that brand. Almost got the pan-africa when i was searching for watches from all continents.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Bro Pete, i think Bro 59 is referring to a particular thread about to be locked and not to boutiques being locked. But as others have stated, if they have nothing to sell, they might be better of locked.


Brother Pong - They always have stuff to sell - but only to those they ring up and arrange special appointments for. You know this. Meanwhile, keeping the bricks n mortar presence, the sales assistants polishing the empty cabinets, perpetuates the myth & the mystique about the Oyster that people think is the Pearl.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

@BarracksSi and @Mr.Jones82 , have the flu?

just saw it. Nice. And eerie, considering present circumstances.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> Brother Pong - They always have stuff to sell - but only to those they ring up and arrange special appointments for. You know this. Meanwhile, keeping the bricks n mortar presence, the sales assistants polishing the empty cabinets, perpetuates the myth & the mystique about the Oyster that people think is the Pearl.


Eggsactly father. In another thread, i was debating with someone whose thesis was Rolex should get rid of the brick and mortar to save money. Since they dont need such expensive sites just to move inventory to greys.

first, i said that the brick and mortar is not actually Rolex's direct cost. Second, this worldwide network of brick and mortar ADs actually is part of what established the Rolex brand and keeps to perpetuate the mystique. And third, the empty display cases just fuel the FOMO even more.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Eggsactly father. In another thread, i was debating with someone whose thesis was Rolex should get rid of the brick and mortar to save money. Since they dont need such expensive sites just to move inventory to greys.
> 
> first, i said that the brick and mortar is not actually Rolex's direct cost. Second, this worldwide network of brick and mortar ADs actually is part of what established the Rolex brand and keeps to perpetuate the mystique. And third, the empty display cases just fuel the FOMO even more.


Godfrey

was just trying to be funny in the earlier post. Cross-mixing the locking of the thread and the boutiques.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Happy Tuesday at work, everyone!


Very nice Mario! Love the shirt!

My lady just gave me this shirt a couple days ago:


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Eggsactly father. In another thread, i was debating with someone whose thesis was Rolex should get rid of the brick and mortar to save money. Since they dont need such expensive sites just to move inventory to greys.
> 
> first, i said that the brick and mortar is not actually Rolex's direct cost. Second, this worldwide network of brick and mortar ADs actually is part of what established the Rolex brand and keeps to perpetuate the mystique. And third, the empty display cases just fuel the FOMO even more.


yep - its cost effective advertising - let's be honest, they're genius 
they are the world's most brilliant marketing company that make decent watches


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Very nice Mario! Love the shirt!
> 
> My lady just gave me this shirt a couple days ago:


Delicious! I would like one in my closet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> yep - its cost effective advertising - let's be honest, they're genius
> they are the world's most brilliant marketing company that make decent watches


I think a big part of the success is the charitable fund managing it. No short term profits that some CEO would be blinded to go for at the expense of long term viability.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Very nice Mario! Love the shirt!
> 
> My lady just gave me this shirt a couple days ago:


nice shirts

After years of clerical black dog collars, I like large, shortsleeved, Hawaian type shirts. My pals mock, my missus despairs. I once was teaching a conference in SoCal and a chap came up and said "nice shirt, i've got the same one" - only time anyone ever appreciated one of my shirts. Indeed, another USA pal messaged to say he'd watched online some teaching I'd recorded and appreciated it, but added "you need some new shirts"

harsh


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Very nice Mario! Love the shirt!
> 
> My lady just gave me this shirt a couple days ago:


Havent worn a long sleeved shirt in a while.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> I think a big part of the success is the charitable fund managing it. No short term profits that some CEO would be blinded to go for at the expense of long term viability.


yes, and, dare I posit, their genuine altruism brings a blessing ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> nice shirts
> 
> After years of clerical black dog collars, I like large, shortsleeved, Hawaian type shirts. My pals mock, my missus despairs. I once was teaching a conference in SoCal and a chap came up and said "nice shirt, i've got the same one" - only time anyone ever appreciated one of my shirts. Indeed, another USA pal messaged to say he'd watched online some teaching I'd recorded and appreciated it, but added "you need some new shirts"
> 
> harsh


Am also into short sleeved shirts and rubber shows recently. Especially with the pandemic.

but for a big meeting earlier, wore leather shoes. However, just threw a blazer over my short sleeved shirt.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's made by a Polish firm named _Vratislavia Conceptum_. They use Miyota movements and offer a lot of value for the money. My model is the _Formmeister. _(42mm x 12mm) but I think they're sold out.
> 
> I like their _Architect_ sector dial...
> 
> View attachment 16106358


Exactly my friend Marcin from the Polish watch forum.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> yes, and, dare I posit, their genuine altruism brings a blessing ?


I would suppose i cant say you are wrong, father. Best to ask PF, who i think sits on that board.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> @BarracksSi and @Mr.Jones82 , have the flu?
> 
> just saw it. Nice. And eerie, considering present circumstances.


Oh, I've never heard of it. Interesting. Howd you hear about it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Oh, I've never heard of it. Interesting. Howd you hear about it?


It was the number 1 movie in Netflix in my country last weekend.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Delicious! I would like one in my closet.


Matinique. Danish brand.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Matinique. Danish brand.


Am curious if it was derived from the Filipino word matinik which means sharp.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Exactly my friend Marcin from the Polish watch forum.


You also have samples in your collection, bro?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> It was the number 1 movie in Netflix in my country last weekend.


Godfrey

my wife loves watching Korean dramas but not movies. I like the opposite.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> You also have samples in your collection, bro?


No, I'm not into this brand.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Am curious if it was derived from the Filipino word matinik which means sharp.


Probably more likely something to do with "morning".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> No, I'm not into this brand.


Was curious why he named it Vratislava. Is it named after the Slovakian capital? Or is it a Polish thing?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Probably more likely something to do with "morning".


Ah. french. Matin.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Was curious why he named it Vratislava. Is it named after the Slovakian capital? Or is it a Polish thing?


The name comes partly from the city of Wrocław, where the company is located and they create watches. https://vratislavia-watches.com/language/pl/


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Very nice Mario! Love the shirt!
> 
> My lady just gave me this shirt a couple days ago:


Dang, that's a nice shirt! Where does she shop?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Love white dials! 😉😇😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> yes, and, dare I posit, their genuine altruism brings a blessing ?


In fact, they are truly a charitable foundation, they grant a lot of scholarships and contribute into public buildings and funded the Hans Wilsdorf Bridge in Geneva


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, they are truly a charitable foundation, they grant a lot of scholarships and contribute into public buildings and funded the Hans Wilsdorf Bridge in Geneva
> 
> View attachment 16106578


cool bridge - PF, is it true or urban myth about them bankrolling the vatican?
obviously, I rather like that


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> cool bridge - PF, is it true or urban myth about them bankrolling the vatican?
> obviously, I rather like that


That I can't tell, but one thing for sure, they both lost money with Madoff


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The best part of my day!! The drive home!! 😅😇


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> The best part of my day!! The drive home!!
> View attachment 16106851


So which is a better daily - a Ferrari or a Porsche? Do Porsches really live up to their "everyday supercar" reputation?

Asking, uh, for a friend


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16106430
> 
> 
> View attachment 16106434
> ...


IMO that is one of Ball's nicer watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> That I can't tell, but one thing for sure, they both lost money with Madoff


Can't like to hear anyone losing money with Madoff who died recently as I recall.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> So which is a better daily - a Ferrari or a Porsche? Do Porsches really live up to their "everyday supercar" reputation?
> Asking, uh, for a friend


Porsche 911s are the quintessential daily driver supercars!! Hands down, all day, every day!!! I drove mine daily for 10 years ?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Check out these Californian White Dials @BigSeikoFan!! Cali.Watch.Girl 😉😎😂 That is a real G-Shock!!! 🤓


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Porsche 911s are the quintessential daily driver supercars!! Hands down, all day, every day!!! I drove mine daily for 10 years


Wish I took a pic of the red 911 with a baby seat in the back that lived in our old neighborhood. I tried to convince MrsBS that it'd be good enough for carrying my tuba.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Wish I took a pic of the red 911 with a baby seat in the back that lived in our old neighborhood. I tried to convince MrsBS that it'd be good enough for carrying my tuba.


A neighbor has a 911 with a bike rack on it and last year, he brought his Christmas tree and threw it in the roof!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Labor Day weekend in photos...

Friday Dad errands and snapped a pic of my Big Pilot while in the car line to pick up Mav Jr from school










Saturday drive to Solvang, CA














































Brunch and spotted someone with a 42mm WG Yatchmaster




























Some dummies recently said that the Daytona has legibility problems - maybe they have eye problems










Tri-tip on the grill




























And used my Daytona to time it - pushers are out and the chronograph is activated! ?










Egg Slut in Venice










Suck on this...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> A neighbor has a 911 with a bike rack on it and last year, he brought his Christmas tree and threw it in the roof!


Like this?










As I've probably posted before, this scene is my favorite for a 911:


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Simon said:


> nice shirts
> 
> After years of clerical black dog collars, I like large, shortsleeved, Hawaian type shirts. My pals mock, my missus despairs. I once was teaching a conference in SoCal and a chap came up and said "nice shirt, i've got the same one" - only time anyone ever appreciated one of my shirts. Indeed, another USA pal messaged to say he'd watched online some teaching I'd recorded and appreciated it, but added "you need some new shirts"
> 
> harsh


I love Hawaiian shirts as well, usually my go to Christmas shirts, otherwise polos and superhero themed t-shirts.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mav said:


> Labor Day weekend in photos...
> 
> Friday Dad errands and snapped a pic of my Big Pilot while in the car line to pick up Mav Jr from school
> 
> ...


LOL, I think you're lost, brother.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Labor Day weekend in photos...
> 
> Suck on this...


Love you Mav but you still suck.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> As I've probably posted before, this scene is my favorite for a 911:
> 
> View attachment 16107232


My old boss had that same set-up for his trips to Lake Tahoe. Big skier...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> nice shirts
> 
> After years of clerical black dog collars, I like large, shortsleeved, Hawaian type shirts. My pals mock, my missus despairs. I once was teaching a conference in SoCal and a chap came up and said "nice shirt, i've got the same one" - only time anyone ever appreciated one of my shirts. Indeed, another USA pal messaged to say he'd watched online some teaching I'd recorded and appreciated it, but added "you need some new shirts"
> 
> harsh





Pete26 said:


> I love Hawaiian shirts as well, usually my go to Christmas shirts, otherwise polos and superhero themed t-shirts.


I've decided to take after my dad for the office. At his job, one of his guys wanted to set aside an extra-casual day each month. Dad went as far as wearing Hawaiian shirts, of course.

So since I only go on-site one day a week, my "casual Friday" ends up being Tuesdays.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 16107231
> 
> ...


Yup, it was pretty cool.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> LOL, I think you're lost, brother.


Lost? How so?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Love you Mav but you still suck.


That is an incredibly ugly watch unless you are literally the creator of Tetris, in which case I'll give you mad props.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16106430
> 
> 
> View attachment 16106434
> ...


Godfrey.

Lume shot!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mav said:


> Lost? How so?


This thread has nothing to do with any picture you posted. Am I missing something?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Love you Mav but you still suck.












?

You counting down the days yet? ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I guess this does count as an opinion on omega&#8230;

Post gym speedy Tuesday shot &#8230; no I did not wear the Speedy while working out!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Who likes Marugame Udon??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Who likes Marugame Udon??


Well, maybe(?). Is the meat identifiable?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well, maybe(?). Is the meat identifiable?


Haha, yes, it's just shredded beef.

The restaurant is a very famous chain in Japan that has an LA location! I had the curry nikutama udon!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha, yes, it's just shredded beef.
> 
> The restaurant is a very famous chain in Japan that has an LA location! I had the curry nikutama udon!


Looks downright delicious.

Sam, you eat well! ??


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks downright delicious.
> 
> Sam, you eat well!


It's great! We have a street called Sawtelle (in between Santa Monica and Olympic boulevards) in Los Angeles. It is basically little "Japantown" and is basically just an incredible block of restaurants - from street tacos to Mexican fusion to ramen/tsukemen/udon and sushi!

And for the most part, extremely reasonable!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

And its here, wears very well despite it's size on my 7.25 inch wrist. I forget why I used to flip so much. I have had a couple of tunas, but since I can't wear autos atm, I think this is here to stay. Funnily enough my millionaire friend drove down today for lunch wearing his g-shock. He said he was frustrated with the turtle stopping as he doesn't wear it all the time. He asked about the Seiko solar Prospex. My tuna was delivered while he was here and I did the unboxing. I don't think he will spring for one though.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Answered the wrong person without knowing what he posted earlier.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> This thread has nothing to do with any picture you posted. Am I missing something?


Yup, lots.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Who likes Marugame Udon??


I probably would but I don't recognize any of that stuff...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha, yes, it's just shredded beef.
> 
> The restaurant is a very famous chain in Japan that has an LA location! I had the curry nikutama udon!


NRA.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> This thread has nothing to do with any picture you posted. Am I missing something?


Looks like *YOU* are lost. 😉
I suggest you to start reading from page 1 and try again.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got another package from Asketica and as I expected his work is phenomenal!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha, yes, it's just shredded beef.
> 
> The restaurant is a very famous chain in Japan that has an LA location! I had the curry nikutama udon!


I think there's also some in Manila. Havent tried though. I think.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> This thread has nothing to do with any picture you posted. Am I missing something?


What picture?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> What picture?


Probably wasn't this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ran into one of the Botez sisters playing chess.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Elevated subways is a contradiction in terms.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bread factory became a movie studio.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tiffany out for a spin.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Buying food. My wife's _second_ Birthday today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Probably wasn't this.
> 
> View attachment 16107881


She's not the JC of Marcus Crassus. So that pic is not crass.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

We all know Seiko made the first ever quartz watch available to consumers and kick-started the quartz crisis. But did you know that the first ever Swiss Made quartz watch that's commercially available wasn't the Beta21, but a Girard Perregaux?

Not only that, their adopted 32,768 Hz frequency became the standard of quartz watches to follow.









Old School – Girard-Perregaux's first Quartz - Monochrome Watches


Your mechanical watch? Obsolete, thing of the past, just trade it in for a nice new quartz watch and you will always be on time! Right now this sounds like an absurd proposition, especially to most watch collectors and connoisseurs, but in the early 1970’s it was reality. Although Seiko was the...




monochrome-watches.com





_"The most important accomplishment of the movement was its frequency of 32,768 Hz. This proved to be an optimum frequency and has even become the world standard for most quartz wristwatches!"

"Girard-Perregaux's movement was also used by Favre-Leuba and Jaeger-LeCoultre in their Master Quartz-models."_









Touching History: Girard-Perregaux’s 1st Quartz


Celebrating the Machine with a Heartbeat




revolutionwatch.com





_"Many brands joined forces in the famous Beta 21 project, that included the participation of Omega, IWC, Rolex, Patek Philippe and Piaget, amongst others. It was quite unique that Girard-Perregaux took the solo-option, and started developing a quartz movement all by themselves."_

Longines was first to announce a "Swiss quartz", unfortunately they couldn't mass manufacture them until two years after the announcement. According to this article they simply lacked the manufacturing abilities to make the prototype a reality.









What Was the World's First Quartz Watch? - Grail Watch


On Christmas Day, 1969, the Seiko Astron was launched; this was world's first quartz wristwatch. Or at least that's how the story goes. But the truth is much, much more complicated, as I have been researching and writing about for months. Only a few examples of that Cal. 35 SQ Astron were...




grail-watch.com


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

My first Submariner!! Oh, how tastes change over the years!! 🤓😅


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I guess this does count as an opinion on omega&#8230;
> 
> Post gym speedy Tuesday shot &#8230; no I did not wear the Speedy while working out!


Let me guess. You run in there, do a quick set of curls to get the pump, then head over to those massage tables for the rest of the hour? Workout DONE!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> My first Submariner!! Oh, how tastes change over the years!! 🤓😅
> View attachment 16108114


That one and the root beer GMT are about the only two tones I think I could stomach. Alas I think I'm just too pale to pull off yellow gold but a TT.....just maybe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watching The Great Raid. And all were wearing Bulova. Was Bulova part of the dirty dozen?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Watching The Great Raid. And all were wearing Bulova. Was Bulova part of the dirty dozen?


Bulova issued the "A-11" watch to the US military during WW II. Elgin was another manufacturer doing the same. The stage watches for the movie might not be accurate, of course.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Who likes Marugame Udon??


Big fan. Have you been to Monzo Marugame in Little Tokyo? So so good!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Bulova issued the "A-11" watch to the US military during WW II. Elgin was another manufacturer doing the same. The stage watches for the movie might not be accurate, of course.


Even the Filipino guerilla captain was wearing one. I didn't notice the watch of the Japanese soldiers being featured though. The watch was critical to the allies though.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> We all know Seiko made the first ever quartz watch available to consumers and kick-started the quartz crisis. But did you know that the first ever Swiss Made quartz watch that's commercially available wasn't the Beta21, but a Girard Perregaux?
> 
> Not only that, their adopted 32,768 Hz frequency became the standard of quartz watches to follow.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. I had no idea. Thanks for sharing. Learn something new everyday from OOO.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Elevated subways is a contradiction in terms.
> 
> View attachment 16107883


Wouldn't that be an oxymoron?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> My first Submariner!! Oh, how tastes change over the years!! 🤓😅
> View attachment 16108114


My first Submariner, 30 years ago


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> My first Submariner, 30 years ago
> 
> View attachment 16108288


Cant talk of a first submariner since like a wife, i only have the one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Cant talk of a first submariner since like a wife, i only have the one.


And me, steel Subby bought new in 1993.

Only wife acquired used in 2010.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> And me, steel Subby bought new in 1993.
> 
> Only wife acquired used in 2010.


Here's my one and only. Sub, that is.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> And me, steel Subby bought new in 1993.
> 
> Only wife acquired used in 2010.


Clive, if your wife has access to your computer, you'd better delete this post, or even better, douse it with gasoline and burn it, it will cost you less to buy a new laptop than having your wife read this post 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> My first Submariner, 30 years ago
> 
> View attachment 16108288


I saw that photo before but didn't pay attention to it. PF, you are a true connoisseur - lighting your cigar with a cedar spill!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Clive, if your wife has access to your computer, you'd better delete this post, or even better, douse it with gasoline and burn it, it will cost you less to buy a new laptop than having your wife read this post 😉


No access required or allowed.

WUS use only.

Anyway I was nothing but polite, I could have said high mileage with slightly dodgy bodywork 😳


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Let me guess. You run in there, do a quick set of curls to get the pump, then head over to those massage tables for the rest of the hour? Workout DONE!


Nope, I actually hate running haha. I mainly use the gym for yoga and swimming. But yes, after a full hour workout, I'll hit the steam/sauna, etc. those actually aren't massage tables, but Pilates mats for (overpriced) personal training. Have a gym at home with weights, cross trainer, elliptical, treadmill, and punching/kicking bag, so I mainly lift and elliptical at home.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Big fan. Have you been to Monzo Marugame in Little Tokyo? So so good!


I haven't! I'll have to add it to the list!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> My first Submariner!! Oh, how tastes change over the years!! 🤓😅
> View attachment 16108114


Haha. My 1st Rolex was a bi-color Sub as well, 116613LN. I sent that one to DavidSW.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Tudor North Flag:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Tudor North Flag:
> 
> View attachment 16108551


Gotta say, when the North Flag first came out, I did not like it at all. So why do I like it now? Looks good!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Still playing with the camera 😬


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Still playing with the camera 😬
> View attachment 16108900


very classy!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Boring shirt day.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

You can't even get into the Alibi Room with that boring shirt, Bro Sap.



Sappie66 said:


> Boring shirt day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> You can't even get into the Alibi Room with that boring shirt, Bro Sap.


What's the Alibi Room?


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

A great place to grab a beer in Vancouver.



Sappie66 said:


> What's the Alibi Room?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> A great place to grab a beer in Vancouver.


Oh right! I've been there!

I probably was wearing a better shirt!


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Haha. Boring shirts can impact your memory. Quick, borrow one from PF.



Sappie66 said:


> Oh right! I've been there!
> 
> I probably was wearing a better shirt!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Tudor North Flag:
> 
> View attachment 16108551


Oh love the North Flag! It's one of Tudor's most unique and cool pieces. 👍


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> My first Submariner, 30 years ago
> 
> View attachment 16108288


Nice shirt @Panerol Forte!! 😉😂 I hope you still have the watch!! 🤩😍😎


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> 😂
> 
> You counting down the days yet? 👍


Supposed to be in Sept but too early to bug the guy for an update...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Boring shirt day.


Sorta heavy for summer, no?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorta heavy for summer, no?


Gf.

Speaking of summer, Mrs. BSF thinks I'm crazy for drinking red wines in summer.










"More for me."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorta heavy for summer, no?


It's not thick.

#twss


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> No access required or allowed.
> 
> WUS use only.
> 
> Anyway I was nothing but polite, I could have said high mileage with slightly dodgy bodywork 😳


Uhm, are you still married?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Speaking of summer, Mrs. BSF thinks I'm crazy for drinking red wines in summer.
> 
> ...


I drink red wine all year round


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Uhm, are you still married?


Is he still alive?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Supposed to be in Sept but too early to bug the guy for an update...


You're much more patient than me. I would have been calling him daily since June. ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> You're much more patient than me. I would have been calling him daily since June. ?


I visited the Patek AD almost daily to get my Nautilus. Maybe for about a year.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Speaking of summer, Mrs. BSF thinks I'm crazy for drinking red wines in summer.
> 
> ...


Cabernet Sauvignon is about the only wine I drink including in summer.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Leaving the office and heading to the gym for a swim!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Nice shirt @Panerol Forte!! 😉😂 I hope you still have the watch!! 🤩😍😎


Sadly no, I had a change of heart back then to AP, and a friend of mine had his eye on that one and kept pushing to buy it, I finally caved in and sold him the watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sadly no, I had a change of heart back then to AP, and a friend of mine had his eye on that one and kept pushing to buy it, I finally caved in and sold him the watch.


How about the shirt?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> How about the shirt?


Somebody somewhere must be wearing it. My Mom started giving away the shirts that I stopped wearing when I was a teenager, and I kept the tradition going. Every now and then, I open the shirt closet, pick up the least worn and give them away.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Somebody somewhere must be wearing it. My Mom started giving away the shirts that I stopped wearing when I was a teenager, and I kept the tradition going. Every now and then, I open the shirt closet, *pick up the least worn and give them away.*


Doing the same for watches?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Doing the same for watches?


I did give away a lot of watches to friends, but I stopped when I got to Rolex. This Sub was the first watch I ever sold.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ll be golfing tomorrow. Deciding on what watch to wear.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bought a nice new golf shirt, which should impress the shirt Bros!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll be golfing tomorrow. Deciding on what watch to wear.


I would do a G-Shock!! ? ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll be golfing tomorrow. Deciding on what watch to wear.


If night golf -


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The 1998 Raysman Yacht Timer for this Thursday, Middle Sea Race in MALTA!!! Y'all stay safe and healthy, and have a great weekend ahead!!! ?‍☠ ??


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> I did give away a lot of watches to friends, but I stopped when I got to Rolex. This Sub was the first watch I ever sold.


First dibs on bro PF's next watch giveaway if you should decide to ever continue that tradition and you should! 👍


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

When music records were still sold by albums, it was an achievement then to reach double platinum


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I visited the Patek AD almost daily to get my Nautilus. Maybe for about a year.


Godfrey

and this was the result.









not sure if it was the pandemic or what, but wife didnt have to work as hard for hers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I did give away a lot of watches to friends, but I stopped when I got to Rolex. This Sub was the first watch I ever sold.


You can keep the Rolex bro. Then let's just proceed to AP, VC, PP, ALS and RM.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The look for today:


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll be golfing tomorrow. Deciding on what watch to wear.


Maybe the c. 50k Omega golfing watch?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie is exhausted with all this watch talk.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Woah the new Matrix 4 trailer is here!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> Maybe the c. 50k Omega golfing watch?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Woah the new Matrix 4 trailer is here!


Thanks for posting! This is gonna be too too cool.

Looking forward to this more than James Bond even.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A zero-calorie breakfast...










Half a potato with bacon, scallions and a fried egg!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Woah the new Matrix 4 trailer is here!


O. M. G.

But I thought Neo and the gang won. So they were reintegrated into the Matrix again?

Oh right, he was told that everything repeats itself. I'll be interested to discover the transition between the last movie in this one.

Should be cool regardless.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A zero-calorie breakfast...
> 
> View attachment 16110699
> 
> ...


Looks delicious!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

PAM today! Kinda boring shirt, though.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Bought this 36mm Seiko Kinetic Field/Mil watch today with full Lumibrite dial
Despite being a Seiko fan never owned a Kinetic - technology now past it
Guy on market-stall said "you can have it, its broken" - I said "nah, here's a tenner"
I cleaned, polished, and managed to get the capacitor charged after about 2000 turns - keeping time - sweet. Its made much better than the Seiko5 range
Sapphire, better finish etc

Perfect size for my missus who really liked it


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll be golfing tomorrow. Deciding on what watch to wear.


My Father-in-law was a golf pro, and captain of the PGA in the UK. He always wore a smallish auto Cartier tank, interestingly *on the inside of his wrist*!  he knew, even 30yrs ago I was keen on watches, and he told me he didnt like Rolex cos they were too big - presumably to wear on the inside of his wrist playing golf. mmmmm


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Thursday and the start of the NFL season!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This will keep you occupied while I'm watching the game...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks for posting! This is gonna be too too cool.
> 
> Looking forward to this more than James Bond even.


Yeah I'm kinda over the Bond movie, even Top Gun 2. Multiple delays. From a few of my friends in Hollywood, Paramount plans to keep delaying Top Gun until the pandemic is over to maximize their ticket sales so it'll be 2035 before it ever sees the light of day. ?

I'm pumped for the new Matrix movie! Looks good.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> O. M. G.
> 
> But I thought Neo and the gang won. So they were reintegrated into the Matrix again?
> 
> ...


Didn't Neo die in the last one? Yeah looks like they got reintegrated into the Matrix. Might have to rewatch the old ones before this one hits.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Some not so nice person recently said that I was lost and not on topic so...










Is this on topic enough? Opinions on this Omega?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Thursday and the start of the NFL season!
> 
> View attachment 16111545


Go 49ers and their QB rotation!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll be golfing tomorrow. Deciding on what watch to wear.


Do you have a quartz or G-Shock?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mav said:


> Woah the new Matrix 4 trailer is here!


I could play Keanu's dad...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another entry in the "Welcome to New York" Department:

A guy was standing in the middle of the street, screaming "Why the fark are you following me?!?"

There was nobody behind him...

Reminds me of this guy:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2021/09/08/american-airlines-growling-passenger/


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll be golfing tomorrow. Deciding on what watch to wear.


I honestly either wear my GMT Master, Speedy or Spectre, or just my Apple Watch!


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> This thread has nothing to do with any picture you posted. Am I missing something?


It's actually the world's longest Dockers commercial...sorry for a American pop culture referance.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pete26 said:


> I could play Keanu's dad...


I see the resemblance! Looking good!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another entry in the "Welcome to New York" Department:
> 
> A guy was standing in the middle of the street, screaming "Why the fark are you following me?!?"
> 
> ...


That should have happened here yesterday in LA LA Land...










They should have turned around and screamed, "Why the fark are you following me?!?" before they got egged. 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I honestly either wear my GMT Master, Speedy or Spectre, or just my Apple Watch!











Batman


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

zengineer said:


> It's actually the world's longest Dockers commercial...sorry for a American pop culture referance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I had to google, you're spot on ?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I had to google, you're spot on 😂


A commercial to be aired during a show about nothing?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

2021 US Open: 19-year-old Leylah Fernandez continues historic run; will meet Emma Radacunu, 18, in the final


Fernandez topped three top-five seeds, including 2020 champ Naomi Osaka




www.cbssports.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> and this was the result.
> View attachment 16110574
> ...


Taking care of you and the family is hard work, so let's agree to disagree. 
Nah, I know what you meant...just yanking your tail bro 😬


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> O. M. G.
> 
> But I thought Neo and the gang won. So they were reintegrated into the Matrix again?
> 
> ...


Didn't Trinity die in the last one? ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Taking care of you and the family is hard work, so let's agree to disagree.
> Nah, I know what you meant...just yanking your tail bro 😬


I have a tail?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> 2021 US Open: 19-year-old Leylah Fernandez continues historic run; will meet Emma Radacunu, 18, in the final
> 
> 
> Fernandez topped three top-five seeds, including 2020 champ Naomi Osaka
> ...


Godfrey

posted because there are some canadians here


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> posted because there are some canadians here


Double godfrey

i actually posted because newspapers here claim her as one of ours because her mom is supposedly Filipino


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I have a tail?


Well...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Well...


Be careful what you yank bro.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Be careful what you yank bro.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Boarding soon!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

16 hours flight home!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> 16 hours flight home!!
> View attachment 16112211
> 
> View attachment 16112212


Safe flight 😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The cabin is too small!! I need more space, I feel claustrophobic 😜


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Safe flight 😊


Thank you, @mui.richard!! 👍😊


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Thursday and the start of the NFL season!
> 
> View attachment 16111545


Planning on watching the game this evening after work. Wait. I'm still working from home so maybe I'll multitask 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Taking off!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Some not so nice person recently said that I was lost and not on topic so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Perfect EDC 😉

















Leather watch bands (@asketica) • Instagram photos and videos


965 Followers, 33 Following, 438 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Leather watch bands (@asketica)




instagram.com









__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Any Game of Thrones fans!

The final season wasn't great, but the scotch is pretty good!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Any Game of Thrones fans!
> 
> The final season wasn't great, but the scotch is pretty good!


Yep, last season GOT felt like they were rushing for a close.
But I'm sure the Scotch more than makes up for it ??


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, last season KOT felt like they were rushing for a close.
> But I'm sure the Scotch more than makes up for it


I think it was the writers (they got the Star Wars job (which they also goofed!) and deliberately sped up the last season)

The scotches are quite unique! And the artwork on the bottles (even though it's just a wrap) is cool!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think it was the writers (they got the Star Wars job (which they also goofed!) and deliberately sped up the last season)


Shame...it was a good show before they botched it in the last


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Shame...it was a good show before they botched it in the last


Totally agree! I am excited for the spin off series, though!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Totally agree! I am excited for the spin off series, though!


Is there a spin-off? I'm not even aware of that 😱


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Is there a spin-off? I'm not even aware of that


Probably won't be out for a while, but I know they're at least doing a prequel with the children of the forest!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Probably won't be out for a while, but I know they're at least doing a prequel with the children of the forest!


Just googled it. Looks like there will be 5 spin-offs? WOW!








Game of Thrones: All the Spinoffs in the Works and What We Know So Far


The House of the Dragon prequel began production in April, and more spinoffs are reportedly in early development at HBO




people.com


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

A la carte dining 😊👍🏼


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Any Game of Thrones fans!
> 
> The final season wasn't great, but the scotch is pretty good!


I agree. Tried the white walker. Best when straight from freezer. 
The others not yet.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Taking off!!
> View attachment 16112226


Abe, get back to your seat cabin and let the pilots concentrate on their job!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I agree. Tried the white walker. Best when straight from freezer.
> The others not yet.


It's great when cold from the freezer and warms up just a bit while drinking!

"Ice" is supposed to be sipped over ice (lol), and "fire" should be had neat!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Drinks List 🤔🥴


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Any suggestions or advice anyone?!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's great when cold from the freezer and warms up just a bit while drinking!
> 
> "Ice" is supposed to be sipped over ice (lol), and "fire" should be had neat!


Freeze before pouring? That'd a _neat_ trick, pun intended ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> Any suggestions or advice anyone?!!


Spoiled for choices brother Abe? 😳


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Shame...it was a good show before they botched it in the last


Cant blame them. It's the writing of Martin that really carrier the first seasons.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Still doing the DP 2008 for now!! 😊


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Any suggestions or advice anyone?!!


Ask to taste everything before deciding 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I am going to check out the business class lounge bar!! There is only one stiff in the first class that is begging the stewardesses to upgrade his wife. I hope he isn’t a WIS!!! 😅😜


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok!! All good I upgraded his wife with my miles. All good and no more headache for me! PP in the box. I need company and a double whatever 😇😊


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Heard the Boys and the Bucs had a great game. Wont spoil it for @rjohnson56 in case he plans to watch later.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Not going to get up just yet.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

@BigSeikoFan , please watch this video, all of it if you have the time, and explain to me how Tesla can be the highest valued car company in the world with a capitalisation of $747B, more than all the companies cited in the video combined.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Market caps are not really reflective of true value. Sometimes.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And here. Most of the time.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Market caps are not really reflective of true value. Sometimes.


I know that, and would even say most of the times rather than sometimes, I was good at calculus and reading numbers, but, I want to hear the explanation from a Wall Street man. You see Pong, my analytical mind needs the numbers to match, and when they don't, I see that there is an error somewhere. The discrepancies between Tesla's published numbers and their capitalisation is so huge (I checked) that I need to hear an explanation from someone that may be able to give me a satisfying explanation, other than the classic offer and demand, or at least, justifies the demand. Personally, I only see non-justified hype drummed by the media and fueled by speculators, but, I may be missing something.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Going for something different tonight - Szechuan style 🌶 chicken hot pot. But first, the appetizers...



















And, the main course of course 😋


















VERY 🌶🌶 about oh so good! 🥵


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

First time I try this - deep fried abalone 😋










And they are best washed down by this - 7-up with preserved lemon and prune 😍










And more live seafood...😬


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know that, and would even say most of the times rather than sometimes, I was good at calculus and reading numbers, but, I want to hear the explanation from a Wall Street man. You see Pong, my analytical mind needs the numbers to match, and when they don't, I see that there is an error somewhere. The discrepancies between Tesla's published numbers and their capitalisation is so huge (I checked) that I need to hear an explanation from someone that may be able to give me a satisfying explanation, other than the classic offer and demand, or at least, justifies the demand. Personally, I only see non-justified hype drummed by the media and fueled by speculators, but, I may be missing something.


PF,

Do corporately held shares including recent buy-back campaigns influence the capitalization numbers? No research on this but I seem to recall Tesla engaging in publicly-held share reductions on a large scale in the recent past.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> @BigSeikoFan , please watch this video, all of it if you have the time, and explain to me how Tesla can be the highest valued car company in the world with a capitalisation of $747B, more than all the companies cited in the video combined.


Watched the entire video and got a bit seasick watching him wave his hands back and forth...

As for Tesla, I can't say I fully understand their valuations but I believe the market does not view them as a car company but rather a technology company whose battery tech (and their expected innovations in said field, vis-as-vis solar power and the need to balance power demand in the grid) are driving forward-looking valuations.

In addition, I know a couple portfolio managers who've examined Tesla thoroughly and I respect their bullish conclusions on Tesla. They have some of my money so we'll see.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> First time I try this - deep fried abalone 😋
> 
> View attachment 16112619


Almost anything deep fried is good!



mui.richard said:


> And more live seafood...😬
> View attachment 16112628


How the heck do you eat them since the shells are still closed?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Going for something different tonight - Szechuan style 🌶 chicken hot pot. But first, the appetizers...
> 
> View attachment 16112574
> 
> ...


#Godfrey @SaMaster14 @mav you two will definitely love this! Extra spicy yet very tasty at the same time. 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Almost anything deep fried is good!
> 
> How the heck do you eat them since the shells are still closed?


Have yet to cook them in the spicy broth my friend ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> PF,
> 
> Do corporately held shares including recent buy-back campaigns influence the capitalization numbers? No research on this but I seem to recall Tesla engaging in publicly-held share reductions on a large scale in the recent past.


Not PF, but shares bought back by the company (Treasury shares) _reduce_ the number of shares outstanding and since capitalization is calculated based on the number of shares _outstanding_, market cap is indeed affected.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Have yet to cook them in the spicy broth my friend 😅


YUM!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> Ok!! All good I upgraded his wife with my miles. All good and no more headache for me! PP in the box. I need company and a double whatever 😇😊


If anything deserves a Big Like...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know that, and would even say most of the times rather than sometimes, I was good at calculus and reading numbers, but, I want to hear the explanation from a Wall Street man. You see Pong, my analytical mind needs the numbers to match, and when they don't, I see that there is an error somewhere. The discrepancies between Tesla's published numbers and their capitalisation is so huge (I checked) that I need to hear an explanation from someone that may be able to give me a satisfying explanation, other than the classic offer and demand, or at least, justifies the demand. Personally, I only see non-justified hype drummed by the media and fueled by speculators, but, I may be missing something.





BigSeikoFan said:


> Watched the entire video and got a bit seasick watching him wave his hands back and forth...
> 
> As for Tesla, I can't say I fully understand their valuations but I believe the market does not view them as a car company but rather a technology company whose battery tech (and their expected innovations in said field, vis-as-vis solar power and the need to balance power demand in the grid) are driving forward-looking valuations.
> 
> In addition, I know a couple portfolio managers who've examined Tesla thoroughly and I respect their bullish conclusions on Tesla. They have some of my money so we'll see.


BSF, I was gonna say the same thing. I view Tesla as a platform company, not simply a car company. Maybe frame it like Gillette -- the cars are the razors, and the electric infrastructure (solar, home storage, Superchargers) is the blades?

I think a big reason why EV adoption was so slow for so many years is that car manufacturers hoped to adopt vehicles to existing infrastructure. Tesla basically said screw it, we'll install our own. So instead of plugging your homebuilt EV car into extra regular outlets, or waiting for public-private partnerships to hook up chargers, you can get your electric support system straight out-of-the-box.

New companies are going to appear to handle home storage, too (I'm personally close to one such factory due to come online in a couple years). That's probably why Tesla has such high visibility, because you can conceivably run your household _and_ your car by simply buying into the Tesla platform.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know that, and would even say most of the times rather than sometimes, I was good at calculus and reading numbers, but, I want to hear the explanation from a Wall Street man. You see Pong, my analytical mind needs the numbers to match, and when they don't, I see that there is an error somewhere. The discrepancies between Tesla's published numbers and their capitalisation is so huge (I checked) that I need to hear an explanation from someone that may be able to give me a satisfying explanation, other than the classic offer and demand, or at least, justifies the demand. Personally, I only see non-justified hype drummed by the media and fueled by speculators, but, I may be missing something.


Yes, if you look at the income statement, balance sheet, number of cars delivered, etc. you're left scratching your head on the valuation. For a while there, the market questioned Tesla's ability to deliver enough cars to become a viable car maker with sufficient revenues/profits to fund R&D for batteries and whatnot. That issue seems to have passed with Tesla showing a few quarters of profitability and then there's the new factories coming online soon...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know that, and would even say most of the times rather than sometimes, I was good at calculus and reading numbers, but, I want to hear the explanation from a Wall Street man. You see Pong, my analytical mind needs the numbers to match, and when they don't, I see that there is an error somewhere. The discrepancies between Tesla's published numbers and their capitalisation is so huge (I checked) that I need to hear an explanation from someone that may be able to give me a satisfying explanation, other than the classic offer and demand, or at least, justifies the demand. Personally, I only see non-justified hype drummed by the media and fueled by speculators, but, I may be missing something.


Pump and dump?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> PF,
> 
> Do corporately held shares including recent buy-back campaigns influence the capitalization numbers? No research on this but I seem to recall Tesla engaging in publicly-held share reductions on a large scale in the recent past.


Treasury shares? Usually a buy back campaign infers that the stock is so underpriced, the company itself thinks it is a great investment (if awash with cash). So it inspires confidence somehow. This plus the artificial dwindling of supply (as they are removed from outstanding shares) drive up the price.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Watched the entire video and got a bit seasick watching him wave his hands back and forth...
> 
> As for Tesla, I can't say I fully understand their valuations but I believe the market does not view them as a car company but rather a technology company whose battery tech (and their expected innovations in said field, vis-as-vis solar power and the need to balance power demand in the grid) are driving forward-looking valuations.
> 
> In addition, I know a couple portfolio managers who've examined Tesla thoroughly and I respect their bullish conclusions on Tesla. They have some of my money so we'll see.


Is SpaceX also folded into Tesla?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not PF, but shares bought back by the company (Treasury shares) _reduce_ the number of shares outstanding and since capitalization is calculated based on the number of shares _outstanding_, market cap is indeed affected.


NRA

but those shares are still listed and tradeable? They are here.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey @SaMaster14 @mav you two will definitely love this! Extra spicy yet very tasty at the same time.


That's the best! There are definitely times when the spice takes over and destroys any taste/flavor. It's great when chefs can meet the balance between the two!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Is SpaceX also folded into Tesla?


No, SpaceX is privately owned, as far as l know, but have been funded by NASA to compete with NASA 🤯


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey @SaMaster14 @mav you two will definitely love this! Extra spicy yet very tasty at the same time. 👍🏻


That looks very yummy and I love spicy food. I want!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, SpaceX is privately owned, as far as l know, but have been funded by NASA to compete with NASA ?


If am not mistaken, there was a runup once after a SpaceX flight. Maybe some retail investors think it's part of Tesla because of Elon Musk?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> Ok!! All good I upgraded his wife with my miles. All good and no more headache for me! PP in the box. I need company and a double whatever 😇😊


I got some extra miles laying around so happy to chip in for the stranger's wife upgrade. 😊


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Is SpaceX also folded into Tesla?


Nope, totally separate.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Treasury shares? Usually a buy back campaign infers that the stock is so underpriced, the company itself thinks it is a great investment (if awash with cash). So it inspires confidence somehow. This plus the artificial dwindling of supply (as they are removed from outstanding shares) drive up the price.


Yes, I thought this may have helped to increase the market prices over the past year, perhaps beyond organic demand (but I haven't followed TSLA). Outside of market concerns, one generally just hears of errant autopilot crashes (autos) and burning LI+ batteries.

And yes, TSLA is becoming more diverse.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> No, SpaceX is privately owned, as far as l know, but have been funded by NASA to compete with NASA 🤯


From what I've read, it's a bit of funneled money from NASA that ends up benefiting NASA that maybe the official budget wouldn't allow for, aka American's hard earned tax dollars. Personally I'm all in for space exploration.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nope, totally separate.


How much does Musk own? Tesla has no ownership stake at all?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> I got some extra miles laying around so happy to chip in for the stranger's wife upgrade. 😊


Sure, but the question is why is she still married to a guy that sits in first and books her in business?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, if you look at the income statement, balance sheet, number of cars delivered, etc. you're left scratching your head on the valuation. For a while there, the market questioned Tesla's ability to deliver enough cars to become a viable car maker with sufficient revenues/profits to fund R&D for batteries and whatnot. That issue seems to have passed with Tesla showing a few quarters of profitability and then there's the new factories coming online soon...


I do think you're right - the market sees them more as a technology company with massive future potential.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I thought this may have helped to increase the market prices over the past year, perhaps beyond organic demand (but I haven't followed TSLA). Outside of market concerns, one generally just hears of errant autopilot crashes (autos) and burning LI+ batteries.
> 
> And yes, TSLA is becoming more diverse.


I have a friend who last year tried to short sell Tesla on a day trade. He didnt think the price would go up so high and that it would fall somehow during the day. It did fall but on other days. Needless to say, he got burned.

what's funny is, he tried it again on another. Still didnt luck out.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure, but the question is why is she still married to a guy that sits in first and books her in business?


I may or may not know the answer to that, which may or may not get me banned for good...🙄


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> NRA
> 
> but those shares are still listed and tradeable? They are here.


Technically they're still listed since all the shares share (unintended pun) a single listing...

And yes, they are still tradable in the open market but I can't recall a company actually doing that, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> That's the best! There are definitely times when the spice takes over and destroys any taste/flavor. It's great when chefs can meet the balance between the two!


Exactly! They struck a good balance.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> If am not mistaken, there was a runup once after a SpaceX flight. Maybe some retail investors think it's part of Tesla because of Elon Musk?


Wouldn't surprise me since many (most?) retail investors can be quite clueless...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> If am not mistaken, there was a runup once after a SpaceX flight. Maybe some retail investors think it's part of Tesla because of Elon Musk?


Fyi, there's a book on the early days of SpaceX _(Liftoff_ by _Eric Berger_), which is an easy fun read, especially if you're a space-head.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I have a friend who last year tried to short sell Tesla on a day trade. He didnt think the price would go up so high and that it would fall somehow during the day. It did fall but on other days. Needless to say, he got burned.
> 
> what's funny is, he tried it again on another. Still didnt luck out.


Godfrey

Good thing i dont follow his investment advice.

i just buy watches.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure, but the question is why is she still married to a guy that sits in first and books her in business?


I think he was randomly upgraded from business, and she was not!! He was thankful, though!! 😉😇😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> I think he was randomly upgraded from business, and she was not!! He was thankful, though!! 😉😇😅


Regardless, you are a true gentleman Abe (not that we didn't already know it)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> I think he was randomly upgraded from business, and she was not!! He was thankful, though!! 😉😇😅


Now that youre in a generous mood, bro. @Black5 and i need to borrow your 288


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

There was an overbooking in business class?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> I think he was randomly upgraded from business, and she was not!! He was thankful, though!!


But he still took the 1st class and didn't give it to her!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Now that youre in a generous mood, bro. @Black5 and i need to borrow your 288


Sorry, no GTO here @Pongster!! If you can procure one at an earthly price, we can negotiate a small commission, Sir!!! 😉🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> But he still took the 1st class and didn't give it to her!


Agree, he should have switcherooed the seats without even telling her.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Sorry, no GTO here @Pongster!! If you can procure one at an earthly price, we can negotiate a small commission, Sir!!! 😉🤣


What color do you want?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> But he still took the 1st class and didn't give it to her!


He must have thought that he is the better negotiator!! ?? Men!! ?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> What color do you want?


The Jerry Seinfeld's 1997 993 Turbo S Blue, please!! Original from the factory!! 😉😅😇


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> The Jerry Seinfeld's 1997 993 Turbo S Blue, please!! Original from the factory!! ???


Is that an original Porsche color? What's the pantone? Hehe.

you want a blue ferrari?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Is that an original Porsche color? What's the pantone? Hehe.
> 
> you want a blue ferrari?


OK!! You are right. Blue is no color for a Ferrari. How about Kim Jong-un North Korean Supreme Leader Eraser Dictator Red? That should do!! Red is good!! ??


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Fun Friday


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> But he still took the 1st class and didn't give it to her!


It would be hard to guess at the number of "domestic" disagreements in the cabin that made it to my attention over the years while working, but it's not a small number. This singular upgrade scenario and even planned, split bookings frequently occur (if that's what happened).

I have a story that might be enjoyed by the bros here but I have to design an acceptable way to put it in print(!). Working on that ..


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> OK!! You are right. Blue is no color for a Ferrari. How about Kim Jong-un North Korean Supreme Leader Eraser Dictator Red? That should do!! Red is good!! 👍😉


Are you sure Abe?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you sure Abe?
> 
> View attachment 16113147


Ok, @Panerol Forte!! This or the KJUNKSLDE Red!! I am not being difficult, no?!! 😉😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Ok, @Panerol Forte!! This or the KJUNKSLDE Red!! I am not being difficult, no?!! 😉😂


Not at all !!! How about this red? this is my favorite 250 GTO variant


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It would be hard to guess at the number of "domestic" disagreements in the cabin that made it to my attention over the years while working, but it's not a small number. This singular upgrade scenario and even planned, split bookings frequently occur (if that's what happened).
> 
> I have a story that might be enjoyed by the bros here but I have to design an acceptable way to put it in print(!). Working on that ..


Wanna borrow my thesaurus?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you sure Abe?
> 
> View attachment 16113147


Not Abe, but I guess I'd be okay with that if I have to settle. If I _really_ have to, that is...

Gift horses and all that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Amazing weather in NYC today. Basically the meteorological equivalent of this...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wanna borrow my thesaurus?


Roget's? Nah..

This may take a Subject Matter Expert.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> But he still took the 1st class and didn't give it to her!


indeed - he should have let her go there or stay with her
bad form I say

appreciated hearing JustAbe acting graciously


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Amazing weather in NYC today. Basically the meteorological equivalent of this...
> 
> View attachment 16113305


She is a very pretty girl.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> OK!! You are right. Blue is no color for a Ferrari. How about Kim Jong-un North Korean Supreme Leader Eraser Dictator Red? That should do!! Red is good!! ??


What's the pantone for that bro?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you sure Abe?
> 
> View attachment 16113147


That's a purrrrrrfect little car right there! Nice!!

Exempliare!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wonderfully described definitions shared by a friend!😄

CIGARETTE: 
A pinch of tobacco 
Rolled in paper 
With fire at one end 
And a fool at the other! 

MARRIAGE: 
It's an agreement 
Wherein 
A man loses his bachelors degree 
And a woman gains her masters 

CONFERENCE: 
The confusion of one man 
Multiplied by the 
Number present 

COMPROMISE: 
The art of dividing 
A cake in such a way that 
Everybody believes 
He got the biggest piece 

TEARS: 
The hydraulic force by which 
Masculine will power is 
Defeated by feminine water-power! 

CLASSIC: 
A book 
Which people praise, 
But never read 

SMILE: 
A curve 
That can set 
A lot of things straight! 

OFFICE: 
A place 
Where you can relax 
After your strenuous 
Home life 

YAWN: 
The only time 
When some married men 
Ever get to open 
Their mouth 

EXPERIENCE: 
The name 
Men give 
To their 
Mistakes 

DIPLOMAT: 
A person 
Who tells you 
To go to hell 
In such a way 
That you actually look forward 
To the trip 

OPTIMIST: 
A person 
Who while falling 
From EIFFEL TOWER 
Says in midway 
"SEE I AM NOT INJURED YET!" 

MISER: 
A person 
Who lives poor 
So that 
He can die RICH! 

FATHER: 
A banker 
Provided by 
Nature 

BOSS: 
Someone 
Who is early 
When you are late 
And late 
When you are early 

POLITICIAN: 
One who 
Shakes your hand 
Before elections 
And your Confidence 
Later 

DOCTOR: 
A person 
Who kills 
Your ills 
By pills, 
And kills you 
By his bills!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> What's the pantone for that bro?


Ler's see..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Wonderfully described definitions shared by a friend!?
> 
> CIGARETTE:
> A pinch of tobacco
> ...


Every line truth.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Djokester nearing immortality 

one set and one match away.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Djokester nearing immortality
> 
> one set and one match away.


I'm in for the young Deutschlander (I'm a Deutschlander).

Go Zverev!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I'm in for the young Deutschlander (I'm a Deutschlander).
> 
> Go Zverev!


Hope springs eternal. He trimmed the lead to just one break. And he defeated the Serb in Tokyo.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Hope springs eternal. He trimmed the lead to just one break. And he defeated the Serb in Tokyo.


Awesome level of talent, either way.

(Behind Fernandez, tomorrow!).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

GF,

D’Joker is on the way >>>


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome level of talent, either way.
> 
> (Behind Fernandez, tomorrow!).


Three sets away from immortality. Calendar grandslam. And 21 majors.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Also rooting for Leylah.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> GF,
> 
> D'Joker is on the way >>>


To bad he didnt win Olympic gold.

but if he completes the calendar year grand slam (together with record for most majors, two career grand slams, two career golden masters), he certainly should be the GOAT of tennis. Or second to Laver.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> To bad he didnt win Olympic gold.
> 
> but if he completes the calendar year grand slam (together with record for most majors, two career grand slams, two career golden masters), he certainly should be the GOAT of tennis. Or second to Laver.


I find myself becoming accustomed to this level of play, but I shouldn't. Today's athletes are performing at extraordinary levels compared to previous generations (mine, twice removed). It's a privilege to watch these contests.

✈✈✈


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I find myself becoming accustomed to this level of play, but I shouldn't. Today's athletes are performing at extraordinary levels compared to previous generations (mine, twice removed). It's a privilege to watch these contests.
> 
> ✈✈✈


Both the Zverev vs Djokovic and the Cowboys vs Buccaneers games were entertaining to watch. Good to have some great sports events to fawn over.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Will Medvedev give Djokovic a better fight than Zverev?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We were in the middle of our weekly Tuesday meeting when someone ran into the room saying a plane had hit the WTC. At that time, we didn't know know what sort of plane or whether it was an accident. That person said she saw a second plane hit the buildings from one of the few windows that had a direct line of sight to the WTC. "It looked like a big jet..."

Mrs. BSF called and said, "You get your ass out of there now!!" As I was walking to the subway station, I could see papers fluttering down from the WTC. Caught the last subway to Grand Central - they shut down service right after - and we heard the buildings had come down while I was on MetroNorth but we just couldn't believe it... "No way," everyone thought and the train got very quiet.

Everybody knew someone in the two towers or knew someone who knew someone. Small community when you think about it...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today's color is yellow.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Paris is not the only City of Lights...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A day without wine is ...

Something to which I am unaccustomed.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Can't believe that it's been 20 years...










??


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Wonderfully described definitions shared by a friend!
> 
> CIGARETTE:
> A pinch of tobacco
> ...











Pong you get a big like for the above definitions.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Every line truth.


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I find myself becoming accustomed to this level of play, but I shouldn't. Today's athletes are performing at extraordinary levels compared to previous generations (mine, twice removed). It's a privilege to watch these contests.


Seems like everyone is performing at high levels not previously seen. Except for politicians.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Will Medvedev give Djokovic a better fight than Zverev?


Zverev has developed such a massive serve. I would guess that the odds would have him (Zverev) as the more likely victor over Djokovic, but, ???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Pong you get a big like for the above definitions.


Cant take credit though bro. Just forwarded from a friend.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

The Flight 93 Memorial is 70 miles from my home. What a solemn, powerful place.😔🙏


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Story and interview with Robert Hogue, counsel to the Commandant of the Marine Corps, who had stepped out of his office at the Pentagon moments before it was destroyed.














Point of Impact: An Untold Story of Escape From the Pentagon on 9/11 and the Forever Wars That Followed


When Flight 77 hit the Pentagon, the Marine Corps and Defense Department prepared for war. Two decades later, this is that story of service and sacrifice.




thewarhorse.org


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Golfing today


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> A la carte dining
> View attachment 16112285
> 
> View attachment 16112286
> ...


When there are no prices listed is when I know I can't afford it 

Lotta virgins on that first page as well. Is this code for a brothel???


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> When there are no prices listed is when I know I can't afford it
> 
> Lotta virgins on that first page as well. Is this code for a brothel???


There are no prices because it is all included in the fare!! 😉😅


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> I got some extra miles laying around so happy to chip in for the stranger's wife upgrade.


How many miles does it take to upgrade my wife from a jumbo jet to an F-22?

Oh I hope she never ever reads this post  love yah sweetie :*


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

My travel kit!! 🤨😇 Never Forget!! 🇺🇲


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> He must have thought that he is the better negotiator!!  Men!!


More like he tried to get her upgraded but knew she wouldn't try for him!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

For the BrOoOs . . .

Picked up another Tudor GMT now that the date wheel issue has been fixed.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

9/11 memorial in Jersey City


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We were in the middle of our weekly Tuesday meeting when someone ran into the room saying a plane had hit the WTC. At that time, we didn't know know what sort of plane or whether it was an accident. That person said she saw a second plane hit the buildings from one of the few windows that had a direct line of sight to the WTC. "It looked like a big jet..."
> 
> Mrs. BSF called and said, "You get your ass out of there now!!" As I was walking to the subway station, I could see papers fluttering down from the WTC. Caught the last subway to Grand Central - they shut down service right after - and we heard the buildings had come down while I was on MetroNorth but we just couldn't believe it... "No way," everyone thought and the train got very quiet.
> 
> Everybody knew someone in the two towers or knew someone who knew someone. Small community when you think about it...


That must have been hard. I remember the news reports and explaining to my young children what had happened. I was a regular on TZ back then and one of the forum regulars was in the towers and I believe never found. He had just bought a house outside the city and was expecting a child. A lot of tragic stories and an event that changed the world forever.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like another grandfather's Rolex thread just initiated by a one post OP.








Help with identifying my grandfather's early Rolex


Hi folks. I would really like to know more about this watch. My grandfather was English, and served in the cavalry throughout the first world war in Belgium and France. This story that my mother has always told is that he was so disgusted by his experience in the trenches that when he was...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

yngrshr said:


> For the BrOoOs . . .
> 
> Picked up another Tudor GMT now that the date wheel issue has been fixed.


Is it conclusively fixed already? Nice.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The view tonight from my flat!! 😍🤩😎


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Never Forget!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16116105
> 
> View attachment 16116102
> 
> ...


A modern pioneer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ it’s grandparents day as well. And championship sunday in your neck of the woods


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Paul Newman Homage
I know, I know
But I like it


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> Paul Newman Homage
> I know, I know
> But I like it
> View attachment 16116891


We forgive you Fr. Simon, we all have sinned and fall short


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> We forgive you Fr. Simon, we all have sinned and fall short


true true
Love you quoting that verse
which gets better, ending with:
"_and are justified freely by his grace....._"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Paul Newman Homage
> I know, I know
> But I like it.


Simon that's a good thing. None of us should feel apologetic in the least for showcasing a watch that we like.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

bjespo said:


> 9/11 memorial in Jersey City
> View attachment 16115675


So much better than the bizarre one in Bayonne.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16116105
> 
> View attachment 16116102
> 
> ...


What G-Shock ref is this? Is that green?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

yngrshr said:


> What G-Shock ref is this? Is that green?


Yes, it is glossy green. DW-5600R-3JF "Rastafarian" Special Edition 03/2008. 👍😷


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

This (Casio PRG-30B-3JF) looks like it could be quite a nice watch for hiking/exploring. The compass would be welcome.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Bro-in-law just got diagnosed with a possibly malignant tumor in his kidney. Less than 2cm, and it's at an early stage. Happy Monday, y'all.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Bro-in-law just got diagnosed with a possibly malignant tumor in his kidney. Less than 2cm, and it's at an early stage. Happy Monday, y'all.


Dang. Sorry to hear.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Bro-in-law just got diagnosed with a possibly malignant tumor in his kidney. Less than 2cm, and it's at an early stage. Happy Monday, y'all.


So sorry to hear that. I hope catching it early will lead to quick treatment and recovery.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang. Sorry to hear.





SaMaster14 said:


> So sorry to hear that. I hope catching it early will lead to quick treatment and recovery.


Thanks. Yeah, we hope so, too. Being at risk for diabetes surely isn't helping him, and as he's on blood thinners now, his surgery will have to wait a bit longer than I'd prefer.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady gave me this watch after she took my Hulk off my wrist today.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady gave me this watch after she took my Hulk off my wrist today.


10 and 2. Very aesthetic


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Bro-in-law just got diagnosed with a possibly malignant tumor in his kidney. Less than 2cm, and it's at an early stage. Happy Monday, y'all.


Hope he comes through OK


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Bro-in-law just got diagnosed with a possibly malignant tumor in his kidney. Less than 2cm, and it's at an early stage. Happy Monday, y'all.


Sorry to hear that. Good it's early stage hopefully he gets well soon enough.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

F’ing cancer.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady gave me this watch after she took my Hulk off my wrist today.


I thought that's the Mazda logo...😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I thought that's the Mazda logo...


Haha! Good one!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Bro-in-law just got diagnosed with a possibly malignant tumor in his kidney. Less than 2cm, and it's at an early stage. Happy Monday, y'all.


Sorry to hear that, hope he will be Ok.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Bro-in-law just got diagnosed with a possibly malignant tumor in his kidney. Less than 2cm, and it's at an early stage. Happy Monday, y'all.


That's sad to hear. But i guess with early detection, treatment options are viable.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Have a nice day!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I really enjoyed spending time with my daughter!! Today on the move again!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady gave me this watch after she took my Hulk off my wrist today.


I hope that is your wrist....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady gave me this watch after she took my Hulk off my wrist today.


Can't say this belongs in this thread:








Wrist shot fails due to too much man-hair


I'll start




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Bro-in-law just got diagnosed with a possibly malignant tumor in his kidney. Less than 2cm, and it's at an early stage. Happy Monday, y'all.


Sorry to hear that, BSi. Since they caught it early, hopefully they can zap it successfully. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> I really enjoyed spending time with my daughter!! Today on the move again!!
> View attachment 16118148


Wow, that's a great shot! Where in NYC was that?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorry to hear that, BSi. Since they caught it early, hopefully they can zap it successfully. Fingers crossed.


Hoping for the sake of his wife and two young kids, too.

I think MrsBS is distracted today. She's got a full schedule of watching a lecture and going to the school lab to practice.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I think MrsBS is distracted today. She's got a full schedule of watching a lecture and going to the school lab to practice.


So what are you gonna do to earn _your_ keep today? 😇


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still got 200 pages of a report to plow through today, so I'll leave you with this.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, that's a great shot! Where in NYC was that?


That's in Chicago, Wabash avenue.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Bro-in-law just got diagnosed with a possibly malignant tumor in his kidney. Less than 2cm, and it's at an early stage. Happy Monday, y'all.


I'm guessing surgical removal (nephrectomy) done ASAP. Hopefully total removal and it won't recur.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So what are you gonna do to earn _your_ keep today? 😇


Heh!

Same as the past year, really -- stand by to help check her homework and keep the house clean


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's in Chicago, Wabash avenue.


It's more like on S. Michigan Ave.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> It's more like on S. Michigan Ave.


Wasn't too far, was I ? ?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

On the move again!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> On the move again!!
> View attachment 16118623


You just got there


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> On the move again!!
> View attachment 16118623


I'll be at O'Hare later this month!

Very familiar with that airport from law school days! Haha


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'll be at O'Hare later this month!
> 
> Very familiar with that airport from law school days! Haha


I too am familiar with that airport and avoid it whenever possible.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

What’s an airport?

I think I went to one a couple of years ago 🤔


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> What's an airport?
> 
> I think I went to one a couple of years ago


Be sure to keep on your mask if and when you fly.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> So sorry to hear that. I hope catching it early will lead to quick treatment and recovery.


+1


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just took delivery of an Omega Nato. Thoughts?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I think my lady's black and white nato would go better though:


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still got 200 pages of a report to plow through today, so I'll leave you with this.
> 
> View attachment 16118500


Is that a scene from the Serpent? I was trying to identify some watches but can't, they kind of look like 70's Seiko models.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Stupid anti-vaxxers demonstrating outside my office. They are loud!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Stupid anti-vaxxers demonstrating outside my office. They are loud!


Just stare at your watch and it'll all go away.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Stupid anti-vaxxers demonstrating outside my office. They are loud!


Gotta love protestors. Not.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Just took delivery of an Omega Nato. Thoughts?


I love the Omega NATO straps!

And the white face/black bezel makes that particular watch really go together with almost any strap


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Stupid anti-vaxxers demonstrating outside my office. They are loud!


One of my favorite responses is still @mav 's --

"Anti-vaxxer: 'I don't want to be part of an experiment'
Me: 'Well, you already are, you're part of the control group, so let's see how that works out for ya'"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Who likes Marugame Udon??


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Just took delivery of an Omega Nato. Thoughts?


Nice shirt.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I think my lady's black and white nato would go better though:


Hey ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> On the move again!!
> View attachment 16118623


Where in NYC is this?

Hehe.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I think my lady's black and white nato would go better though:


Taking pictures of watches would not be the first thing on my mind if I was this close to a bed. Just saying.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Is that a scene from the Serpent? I was trying to identify some watches but can't, they kind of look like 70's Seiko models.


It's from _Dancing on the Edge._


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16120082


Same place, that is awesome!

I posted the food on my Instagram story and I also got a comment from a few friends I made in Japan while abroad there!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Is that a scene from the Serpent? I was trying to identify some watches but can't, they kind of look like 70's Seiko models.


JC was relatively conservatively garbed in Serpent, if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Same place, that is awesome!
> 
> I posted the food on my Instagram story and I also got a comment from a few friends I made in Japan while abroad there!


This one's near my office here in Manila. Now, i think i may have not eaten there yet. But when you mentioned the name, it sounded familiar.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!


Tuesday!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 16120845


I'm watching, as well!

I'll probably be getting the new Series 7 AW to replace my series 4.

Not sure about a new phone, watching the camera updates now&#8230;


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> JC was relatively conservatively garbed in Serpent, if my memory serves me right.


Yeah, I think it's written into all her contracts now that skin exposure will be severely limited... 🙄


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm watching, as well!
> 
> I'll probably be getting the new Series 7 AW to replace my series 4.
> 
> Not sure about a new phone, watching the camera updates now&#8230;


Same with me about updating from my 4 to the 7. Battery is still pretty good, though.

Not the time yet to upgrade from my 11 Pro. MrsBS got a 12 Pro early this year (late last year?) so she's good, too. Although I wouldn't mind her getting the new one and me taking her 12, she already says it'll be my turn for a new phone.

I'll watch it all tonight once I get home.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Kikuo Ibe Dark Green Rastafari Square AGAIN, for today!! ?? Stay safe and healthy, y'all!! ??









Jah Rastafari ... Lion of Judah &#8230; "Out of Many, One People" ??

















DW-5600R-3JF "Rastafarian" SE 03/2008


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Might be my fave chrono.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm watching, as well!
> 
> I'll probably be getting the new Series 7 AW to replace my series 4.
> 
> Not sure about a new phone, watching the camera updates now&#8230;


So that's why there were additional discounts yesterday. Hmmmm.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna's so short her feet don't even touch the ground...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@BigSeikoFan question - which would you drink first? Decant? For how long? Any thoughts appreciated. 😉

*getting ready for a little dinner gathering tonight, cheese platter and pizza nothing particularly fancy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> @BigSeikoFan question - which would you drink first? Decant? For how long? Any thoughts appreciated. 😉
> 
> *getting ready for a little dinner gathering tonight, cheese platter and pizza nothing particularly fancy.
> 
> View attachment 16121560


Would def pop the Talbot first.

A couple of reasons:

1) I find Pauillacs tend to need more time and a 2013 is still too young, imho. I generally open them with 10-20 yrs of age and since the GPL is a fifth growth, should prob be closer to 10 rather than 20 yrs...
2) Also find St. Juliens (right bank) to be softer and more ready-to-drink than left-bankers (Pauillac) from the same vintage. Greater percentage of merlot in right bankers prob has a lot to do with it...
3) The Talbot is much older and probably in its ready-to-drink window.

Or I can be totally wrong...

Or as they say in OoO, open both!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would def pop the Talbot first.
> 
> A couple of reasons:
> 
> ...


Gf.

As for decanting, the Talbot might be ready to go without decanting. I would open it and taste a small pour and see what you think. If you think it's still closed, an hour in a decanter should more than do it.

If it's ready, put the cork back in until your guests show up.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have finished my 400 page quarterly report, so let's celebrate!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would def pop the Talbot first.
> 
> A couple of reasons:
> 
> ...


Then perhaps I should go with the Talbot 2006 and the 2017 instead? For tonight I mean.

Probably too young?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> As for decanting, the Talbot might be ready to go without decanting. I would open it and taste a small pour and see what you think. If you think it's still closed, an hour in a decanter should more than do it.
> 
> If it's ready, put the cork back in until your guests show up.


Thanks man, appreciate it. ☺


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Then perhaps I should go with the Talbot 2006 and the 2017 instead? For tonight I mean.
> 
> Probably too young?
> 
> View attachment 16121644


Yeah, probably. If you do pop it, I would give it a 3-hr decant for sure.

Given a choice, I'd prob go with the '13 GPL than a '17 Talbot.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, probably. If you do pop it, I would give it a 3-hr decant for sure.
> 
> *Given a choice, I'd prob go with the '13 GPL than a '17 Talbot.*


That's what I thought too. Thanks man 😊

Perhaps I'll let the GPL decant while drinking the '06 Talbot...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would def pop the Talbot first.
> 
> A couple of reasons:
> 
> ...


I have no idea how to process the information you just expressed but sounds impressive.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I have no idea how to process the information you just expressed but sounds impressive.


Drink one, not the other. Unless you want one to make you pucker.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Drink one, not the other. Unless you want one to make you pucker.


So drink the Talbot?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Greetings on this beautiful day!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

A four-watch rotation away from home, the 3D printed Panerai with a warranty!! Stay safe, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> That's what I thought too. Thanks man 😊
> 
> Perhaps I'll let the GPL decant while drinking the '06 Talbot...


How did the wines show?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> JC was relatively conservatively garbed in Serpent, if my memory serves me right.


From _The Serpent_:










Why couldn't _both_ women wear swimsuits?? They're at a pool, fercrissakes.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How did the wines show?


Lovely! The 2006 Talbot benefited from some air, an hour in the popped bottle was all it needed. Very fruity bouquet, just the way I like it.

Didn't open the GPL, friend brought a bottle and it's been in the decanter for 1 1/2 hr and still need more.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Lovely! The 2006 Talbot benefited from some air, an hour in the popped bottle was all it needed. Very fruity bouquet, just the way I like it.
> 
> Didn't open the GPL, friend brought a bottle and it's been in the decanter for 1 1/2 hr and still need more.
> 
> ...


Wow, you lay out a really nice spread when you're hosting!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, you lay out a really nice spread when you're hosting!


Thanks, I try to. Truffle brie, Stilton, Jamon Iberico among others 😋


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Lovely! The 2006 Talbot benefited from some air, an hour in the popped bottle was all it needed. Very fruity bouquet, just the way I like it.
> 
> Didn't open the GPL, friend brought a bottle and it's been in the decanter for 1 1/2 hr and still need more.
> 
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Thank you PF ☺


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Greetings on this beautiful day!


Great combination colorful shirt and ALS UP/DOWN


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From _The Serpent_:
> 
> View attachment 16122212
> 
> ...


Appears neither is likely to jump in the H2O though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Appears neither is likely to jump in the H2O though.


which is fine, since you can't really see as much of said ladies if they're in the water...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Any thoughts on why most Rolex ADs also sell and push Panerai (or am I making this up?) I know there are historical connections between the companies dating back to the First and Second World Wars, correct?

Random thought/question of the day


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Any thoughts on why most Rolex ADs also sell and push Panerai (or am I making this up?) I know there are historical connections between the companies dating back to the First and Second World Wars, correct?
> 
> Random thought/question of the day


Because what else are ADs going to sell? 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

What a great day to be a Californian and to be on Team Blue! Blue Seamaster and blue skies that is! ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Appears neither is likely to jump in the H2O though.


Allow me to introduce the winner of the 2021 Wet T-shirt contest....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Allow me to introduce the winner of the 2021 Wet T-shirt contest....
> 
> View attachment 16122932


Gf

And I know for a fact she's not averse to going in the water.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would def pop the Talbot first.
> 
> A couple of reasons:
> 
> ...


I love this post


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Because what else are ADs going to sell?


Pretty much!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The Luminor!!! 😊


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> The Luminor!!!
> View attachment 16123173


LUM(E)inor!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

New pen alert! Platinum Kanazawa Leaf fountain pen - Red Mt. Fuji.

Automatically drawn to this pen, as I hiked Fujisan in 2018


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> New pen alert! Platinum Kanazawa Leaf fountain pen - Red Mt. Fuji.
> 
> Automatically drawn to this pen, as I hiked Fujisan in 2018


Love that!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Love that!


Thank you! It writes extremely well, also!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Any thoughts on why most Rolex ADs also sell and push Panerai (or am I making this up?) I know there are historical connections between the companies dating back to the First and Second World Wars, correct?
> 
> Random thought/question of the day


I know Rolex made the movements for Panerai in WWII. The Rolex boutique in Brisbane sells only Rolex, they even stopped selling Tudor. I have no idea how they stay in business.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> New pen alert! Platinum Kanazawa Leaf fountain pen - Red Mt. Fuji.
> 
> Automatically drawn to this pen, as I hiked Fujisan in 2018


That looks fantastic!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> That looks fantastic!


Thank you!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16123493
> 
> View attachment 16123495


I can't wait to hear someone in the public forum saying that he bought one of these instead of a Rolex just because he wants to "fly under the radar" 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Because what else are ADs going to sell? 😂


So Rolex is their main dish and Panerai is the "leftover"? 😅
Speaking of leftovers...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> New pen alert! Platinum Kanazawa Leaf fountain pen - Red Mt. Fuji.
> 
> Automatically drawn to this pen, as I hiked Fujisan in 2018


Wow, just WOW!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16123726


Is that for real? And is that real lume or photo effects? lovely watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A very rare beasty indeed 😍


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> New pen alert! Platinum Kanazawa Leaf fountain pen - Red Mt. Fuji.
> 
> Automatically drawn to this pen, as I hiked Fujisan in 2018


What is it with lawyers and fountain pens? SaM, you're the third lawyer I know that has a fondness for them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> So Rolex is their main dish and Panerai is the "leftover"? 😅
> Speaking of leftovers...
> 
> View attachment 16123719


Brother Dick, your guests are very neat and tidy... 😆


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What is it with lawyers and fountain pens? SaM, you're the third lawyer I know that has a fondness for them.


Lawyers and priests; don't forget that Simon has a big fountain pen collection too. I think it must be in relation with the pen being mightier than the sword, and easier to conceal, too 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Leather pants, anyone?










Excuse the crappy pic. Apologies to Ms. Crow.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> A very rare beasty indeed 😍


Luminor Marina PAM01117 - 44mm - LUMINOR DMLS LASER SYNTHERIZED TITANIUM CASE - 70 YEARS WARRANTY.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Luminor Marina PAM01117 - 44mm - LUMINOR DMLS LASER SYNTHERIZED TITANIUM CASE - 70 YEARS WARRANTY.


70 years&#8230;..wow&#8230;&#8230;think that might be a bit wasted on me though ??‍?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> 70 years&#8230;..wow&#8230;&#8230;think that might be a bit wasted on me though ??‍?


I understood that it is transferable, so my great-great-great-grandchildren can make use of it!! ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What is it with lawyers and fountain pens? SaM, you're the third lawyer I know that has a fondness for them.


In the Philippines, there was a time when bar examinees have to use fountain pens. Exclusively.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not just for lawyers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> I understood that it is transferable, so my great-great-great-grandchildren can make use of it!! ?


That's ok then, don't waste it ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

In my elementary school, fifth grade or so - fountain pens were required for cursive writing (early to mid 1960’s). I do remember using the cartridge variety, but there was a Sheaffer model that used a bladder. It was perfect for attacking the fellow student with a stream of ink.

The platinum varieties: use or display, only?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Wow, just WOW!


It really is a great pen, and relatively affordable!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What is it with lawyers and fountain pens? SaM, you're the third lawyer I know that has a fondness for them.


I have no idea! One of the partners at our firm collects them (like a crazy obsession - with all the inks, nib styles, materials, etc.) and told me to start out with a Visconti Breeze for ~$100 USD. I picked one up during quarantine and now it's hard to write with anything else!!

I've kept my collection relatively affordable for now though, with all of my current new fountain pens coming in well under $300USD.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> In my elementary school, fifth grade or so - fountain pens were required for cursive writing (early to mid 1960's). I do remember using the cartridge variety, but there was a Sheaffer model that used a bladder. It was perfect for attacking the fellow student with a stream of ink.
> 
> The platinum varieties: use or display, only?


"Use or display"?

Apologies, I'm still learning myself!

Like my Visconti fountain pens, the Platinum came with an ink converter, but I also have disposable cartridges that pop in and pop out.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Because what else are ADs going to sell?


Omegas?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I know Rolex made the movements for Panerai in WWII. The Rolex boutique in Brisbane sells only Rolex, they even stopped selling Tudor. I have no idea how they stay in business.


Probably stay in business since they sell every Rolex allotted to them. Just not to you. Or me either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What is it with lawyers and fountain pens? SaM, you're the third lawyer I know that has a fondness for them.


I have several ST DuPont fountain pens I never use. Why? Answer: constantly getting ink on my fingers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Leather pants, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 16124114
> 
> ...


Sheryl Crow and Linda Ronstadt. Both fantastic singers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have no idea! One of the partners at our firm collects them (like a crazy obsession - with all the inks, nib styles, materials, etc.) and told me to start out with a Visconti Breeze for ~$100 USD. I picked one up during quarantine and now it's hard to write with anything else!!
> 
> I've kept my collection relatively affordable for now though, with all of my current new fountain pens coming in well under $300USD.


My personal experience/preference is the Sat DuPont 18k gold broad point nibs. Except I now use mostly Montblanc rollerballs. Less messy.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lawyers and priests; don't forget that Simon has a big fountain pen collection too. I think it must be in relation with the pen being mightier than the sword, and easier to conceal, too 😉


I flogged it PF, this summer - kept a couple I loved n used 
"my tongue will be the pen of a ready writer"


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

When in Rome&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Watch out for Gladiators.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16124659
> 
> 
> When in Rome&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
> ...


Cliver - my new Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Simon said:


> Cliver - my new Diver
> 
> View attachment 16124707


That looks like a chunk&#8230;even on your butcher arms ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Clear skies and two wheels today!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Clear skies and two wheels today!
> 
> View attachment 16124789


Great scenery&#8230;.you are lucky to live in that beautiful place.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great scenery&#8230;.you are lucky to live in that beautiful place.


Yes thank you, we are most fortunate.

It's hard to envision, but even these lower foothills have often been completely obscured with wildfire smoke this summer. 'Hoping for an end to these fires and gladly taking the clearing over this past week.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Still the same one, not planning to switch!! 🤩😍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That Lume is so amazing.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> That Lume is so amazing.


+1 🤩 I can't get enough of it!! 😍😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Excellent piece, @Sappie66!! 🤩😍😎 Have you seen the prices of these lately!! 🙄😇😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> Excellent piece, @Sappie66!! 🤩😍😎 Have you seen the prices of these lately!! 🙄😇😅


No. Haven't been paying attention. Have they gone up?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My personal experience/preference is the Sat DuPont 18k gold broad point nibs. Except I now use mostly Montblanc rollerballs. Less messy.


I do enjoy a nice rollerball! And Montblanc makes some of the best pens around!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In temple this morning/afternoon for Yom Kippur. Fasting for the day (already hungry!)










From the walk home to relax and _not_ think about food before heading back for concluding services.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> In temple this morning/afternoon for Yom Kippur. Fasting for





SaMaster14 said:


> In temple this morning/afternoon for Yom Kippur. Fasting for the day (already hungry!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you're wearing a G-M-T.... Somewhere, it's tomorrow


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Cliver - my new Diver
> 
> View attachment 16124707


What is it? Does it measure your heart rate?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I do enjoy a nice rollerball! And Montblanc makes some of the best pens around!


Montblanc refills are the best. Ballpoint and rollerballs.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> But you're wearing a G-M-T.... Somewhere, it's tomorrow


That is true&#8230;. Break the fast on NY time?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

That "Man robbed at gunpoint" thread closed before I could make a comment.

I would have said, in response to the right to self-defense and all that, that in Canada, it is actually against the law to carry any weapon with the "intent" of self-defense. So if you carry a pocket knife, the intention better be for general use - ie opening boxes or letters, etc.

Not giving legal advice here.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That "Man robbed at gunpoint" thread closed before I could make a comment.
> 
> I would have said, in response to the right to self-defense and all that, that in Canada, it is actually against the law to carry any weapon with the "intent" of self-defense. So if you carry a pocket knife, the intention better be for general use - ie opening boxes or letters, etc.
> 
> Not giving legal advice here.


Laws can be funny things.

Wouldn't one's innate, human response to "anything" understandably be to self-defend? .. Even if grabbing, uprooting, and wielding a spare shrubbery?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Laws can be funny things.
> 
> Wouldn't one's innate, human response to "anything" understandably be to self-defend? .. Even if grabbing, uprooting, and wielding a spare shrubbery?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Ha!

EggsActly


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Laws can be funny things.
> 
> Wouldn't one's innate, human response to "anything" understandably be to self-defend? .. Even if grabbing, uprooting, and wielding a spare shrubbery?


The point is "intent". Actually using your shrubbery for self defense is not against the law, if reasonable under the circumstances.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> The point is "intent". Actually using your shrubbery for self defense is not against the law, if reasonable under the circumstances.


Phrasing designed for litigation, perhaps.

The take away: Only *use* a shrub - never carry it. The average shrub-carrying $&[email protected] *will *find a reason.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


>


So today our very own Simon initiated a thread regarding his wife's favorite diver's watch that he had sent in for service, and within a week the watch was returned with a notation that parts were no longer available and and the watch should never have been sold by the AD. Of course the AD subsequently went out of business. Simon likened his wife's watch to a "Dead Parrot." Of course another member posted this video that I suppose illustrates British humor:






This in no way minimizes Simon's dilemma regarding his wife's non working watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Fight or flight instincts often dictate.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Evening switch! Watching Lucifer @mui.richard ; !


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Laws can be funny things.
> 
> Wouldn't one's innate, human response to "anything" understandably be to self-defend? .. Even if grabbing, uprooting, and wielding a spare shrubbery?


You forgot the "flight" half of "fight or flight"


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> What is it? Does it measure your heart rate?


its the new Citizen Aqualand chrono
It is a diver with depth register, a chrono, and a watch
the chrono is rubbish and the hands so large as to obscure the sub dials
Unusually, it has a very good 120click bezel whereas all my other Citizen divers (well, 3) are 60clicks

My wife last night said "it looks cheap"


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> In temple this morning/afternoon for Yom Kippur. Fasting for the day (already hungry!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SaMaster - I have never heard the synagogue called the temple?

grace to you


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> SaMaster - I have never heard the synagogue called the temple?
> 
> grace to you


Thank you!

And yes, it may be a west coast USA thing. We go between temple, synagogue, and shul. But when I was on the east coast, more synagogue/shul


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> You forgot the "flight" half of "fight or flight"


If I was packing a shrubbery, I would use it.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

I carry around Himalayan blackberries...never know when one will get the urge...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And yes, it may be a west coast USA thing. We go between temple, synagogue, and shul. But when I was on the east coast, more synagogue/shul


fascinating - I think _shul_ is Yiddish from the German _schule/_ school emphasising the assembly as a place for instruction in Torah

_Baruch ata adonai eloheinu melech ha-olam shehechiyanu v'kiyimanu v'higiyanu la-zman ha-zeh_

back to watches - why the choice of GMT for this holy festival?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> So today our very own Simon initiated a thread regarding his wife's favorite diver's watch that he had sent in for service, and within a week the watch was returned with a notation that parts were no longer available and and the watch should never have been sold by the AD. Of course the AD subsequently went out of business. Simon likened his wife's watch to a "Dead Parrot." Of course another member posted this video that I suppose illustrates British humor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when I was at school, part of our unofficial but essential education was memorising the whole dialogue of these scenes

we would spend hours watching, reciting and rolling around laughing to MP

does the humour translate into American and other English speaking cultures?

The sheer absurd silliness is what is quintessentially English humour


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Friday, at the end of the weekend. I plan to go mushroom picking tomorrow.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

dan360 said:


> I carry around Himalayan blackberries...never know when one will get the urge...
> View attachment 16125459


Oh, you mean Rubus armeniacus, couldn't you have said that instead of using fancy names? you Rolex people have no limits to your snobbery 😒


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

In the Schumacher documentary on Netflix, Mika Hakkinen with a Swatch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oh, you mean Rubus armeniacus, couldn't you have said that instead of using fancy names? you Rolex people have no limits to your snobbery ?


I personally have a man who carries my Rubus Armeniacus around for me on a silver platter, with a big dollop of Haagen Daas to wash it down&#8230;&#8230;.. luvverly.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Simon said:


> its the new Citizen Aqualand chrono
> It is a diver with depth register, a chrono, and a watch
> the chrono is rubbish and the hands so large as to obscure the sub dials
> Unusually, it has a very good 120click bezel whereas all my other Citizen divers (well, 3) are 60clicks
> ...


Didn't know whether to choose the "thumbs up" for the watch or the "laughter" or "suprise" emoticon for your wife's comment. 😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And yes, it may be a west coast USA thing. We go between temple, synagogue, and shul. But when I was on the east coast, more synagogue/shul


Not Jewish, but I can say the interchangability applies on the east coast as well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

A classic...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> Didn't know whether to choose the "thumbs up" for the watch or the "laughter" or "suprise" emoticom for your wife's comment.


Actually our wives have no less strong opinions regarding specific watches than we do.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And yes, it may be a west coast USA thing. We go between temple, synagogue, and shul. But when I was on the east coast, more synagogue/shul


I've always heard it referred to as temple or synagogue. Learned something new today.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> I personally have a man who carries my Rubus Armeniacus around for me on a silver platter, with a big dollop of Haagen Daas to wash it down&#8230;&#8230;.. luvverly.


Carrying that freezer around so that dollop is properly frozen until you're ready to eat it must be a real b*tch for your servant...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Didn't know whether to choose the "thumbs up" for the watch or the "laughter" or "suprise" emoticon for your wife's comment. 😅


Wives are taught to say that...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Carrying that freezer around so that dollop is properly frozen until you're ready to eat it must be a real b*tch for your servant...


It's what the man is paid for.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the Moderna vaccine front.

Moderna says COVID-19 vaccine protection wanes, makes case for booster | amNewYork


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Seiko never wanes. No need for a boost.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Seiko never wanes. No need for a boost.
> View attachment 16125890


Speaking of things never waning...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And speaking of G-Shocks...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> Didn't know whether to choose the "thumbs up" for the watch or the "laughter" or "suprise" emoticon for your wife's comment. 😅


hilarious - I'm not sure myself either - to laugh, smile or drop my jaw in awe
I had to have it cos I collect Citizen divers


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She looks familiar...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> fascinating - I think _shul_ is Yiddish from the German _schule/_ school emphasising the assembly as a place for instruction in Torah
> 
> _Baruch ata adonai eloheinu melech ha-olam shehechiyanu v'kiyimanu v'higiyanu la-zman ha-zeh_
> 
> back to watches - why the choice of GMT for this holy festival?


Thank you for the Shehechiyanu prayer! And no reason on the watch choice! Just felt like the most classic/simple of my pieces.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> A classic...
> 
> View attachment 16125853


wore one for a couple of years as a main daily - traded it in for my DSSD in feb 2009 - a classic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Simon said:


> wore one for a couple of years as a main daily - traded it in for my DSSD in feb 2009 - a classic


My favourite Breitling, had a gold cased one for a few years.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She looks familiar...
> 
> View attachment 16126023


And she doesn't look happy either.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> My favourite Breitling, had a gold cased one for a few years.


I have come very, very close to buying the gold version more than once. I just haven't been able to "swallow" the current Kern era depreciation hit I'd take.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> I have come very, very close to buying the gold version more than once. I just haven't been able to "swallow" the current Kern era depreciation hit I'd take.


Bought mine for £5k on the bay from the Sun newspaper sports editor.

Picked it up from his house in a posh part of London and he presented a huge watch box full of expensive watches that professional footballers had bought, not worn, and then sold to him for a song.

The new price of mine with its Rose gold case and Rose gold deployant buckle was at least three times what I paid, and it was LNIB unmarked.

So it's always been that way with Breitling I'm afraid.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oh, you mean Rubus armeniacus, couldn't you have said that instead of using fancy names? you Rolex people have no limits to your snobbery 😒


Kiss the ring, subject


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gentlemen, the standard Bergeon 7825 pliers have 1mm tips. From what I noticed, the Datejust 41 has a narrower revision and smaller tips will be needed, 0.8mm in my opinion. Have any of you researched this topic and can you practically comment?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the Moderna vaccine front.
> 
> Moderna says COVID-19 vaccine protection wanes, makes case for booster | amNewYork


COVID19 protection is very worthwhile. Only an infinitesimal, remote likelihood of an adverse reaction lasting more than 1-3 days with the vaccines. Wish I could say the same if one contracts COVID19.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And speaking of G-Shocks...
> 
> View attachment 16125902


I would like my G-Shock a lot more if I could remember how to use its many features.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> And she doesn't look happy either.


On the other hand she doesn't look unhappy either. Wondering who she is?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Today I am a Man of Omega aka MoO.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the Moderna vaccine front.
> 
> Moderna says COVID-19 vaccine protection wanes, makes case for booster | amNewYork


Is this more of an observational study than a randomized placebo study? Because it'd be pretty unethical to purposely infect people with SARS-CoV2 after _maybe_ giving them vaccine shots.  And individual behavior, not controlled by the study, can have a huge effect on the outcomes.

An aside: I went off on a rant/vent yesterday with a coworker who sent me a video from a local news channel. The reporters on TV were talking about different vaccine guidance (boosters needed vs. not needed) and used the phrase "mixed messaging". I think it's irresponsible to use this kind of language, because it reinforces the misguided expectation that scientific findings are unchangeable. My coworker friend asked, "What am I supposed to believe now?" I said, just go with the last thing you were told, because we only keep learning more info as we accumulate more data, and we're _still_ early in learning how this pandemic works out. The continuing disconnect between ongoing research and the notion of "immutable truth" just shows how much the general public lacks any understanding of the research process. We're so stupid.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, this is "opinions on omega" and, like Rolex, my opinion is that Omega makes a stunning "sunburst" dial!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> And she doesn't look happy either.


I promised her I wouldn't stalk her like Jenna. ?

Btw, she's a British actress who was cast as Scarlett's sister in _Black Widow_...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> COVID19 protection is very worthwhile. Only an infinitesimal, remote likelihood of an adverse reaction lasting more than 1-3 days with the vaccines. Wish I could say the same if one contracts COVID19.


Perhaps some of the vaccine-hesitancy is due to an imperfect understanding of the math behind risk-reward? (Trying to be very diplomatic here...)

I think BT can help in this regard... 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand she doesn't look unhappy either. Wondering who she is?


Pra.*

* Please read above.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Is this more of an observational study than a randomized placebo study? Because it'd be pretty unethical to purposely infect people with SARS-CoV2 after _maybe_ giving them vaccine shots.  And individual behavior, not controlled by the study, can have a huge effect on the outcomes.
> 
> An aside: I went off on a rant/vent yesterday with a coworker who sent me a video from a local news channel. The reporters on TV were talking about different vaccine guidance (boosters needed vs. not needed) and used the phrase "mixed messaging". I think it's irresponsible to use this kind of language, because it reinforces the misguided expectation that scientific findings are unchangeable. My coworker friend asked, "What am I supposed to believe now?" I said, just go with the last thing you were told, because we only keep learning more info as we accumulate more data, and we're _still_ early in learning how this pandemic works out. The continuing disconnect between ongoing research and the notion of "immutable truth" just shows how much the general public lacks any understanding of the research process. We're so stupid.


Another reason we need more students in STEM... Too bad we needed it starting 30 yrs ago.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Have yet to play catch up as I was busy at another dinner gathering 😅




























That blue cheese butter at the bottom is simply phenomenal! 😋

And to top it all off...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Another day and another airport!! On the move again!! 👍😷


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Perhaps some of the vaccine-hesitancy is due to an imperfect understanding of the math behind risk-reward? (Trying to be very diplomatic here...)
> 
> I think BT can help in this regard...


I can understand hesitancy for someone who previously had a COVID19 infection and thinks their natural immunity might suffice. I too considered that same thing in light of my previous infection but decided to go with the Pfizer shots anyhow after my nasopharyngeal swab was negative. So my two shots were in March and April. Since we have a tentative HA cruise scheduled in February, I'll likely go for a booster shot mid to late December.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another reason we need more students in STEM... Too bad we needed it starting 30 yrs ago.


Yep one can fix ignorant but generally cannot fix stupid.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> Another day and another airport!! On the move again!!
> View attachment 16126281
> 
> 
> ...


If I owned that fine looking PP, I think I might be more inclined to wear the one I'm wearing today rather than the PO if I were traveling. Beautiful PP Abe.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> Another day and another airport!! On the move again!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16126281
> 
> 
> ...


Is the lady on the right your traveling companion?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Have yet to play catch up as I was busy at another dinner gathering
> 
> View attachment 16126277
> 
> ...


I can't stand blue cheese, but that otherwise looks delectable! Mac 15 a great choice, as well!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Another day and another airport!! On the move again!!
> View attachment 16126281
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE that complication!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Is this more of an observational study than a randomized placebo study? Because it'd be pretty unethical to purposely infect people with SARS-CoV2 after _maybe_ giving them vaccine shots.  And individual behavior, not controlled by the study, can have a huge effect on the outcomes.
> 
> An aside: I went off on a rant/vent yesterday with a coworker who sent me a video from a local news channel. The reporters on TV were talking about different vaccine guidance (boosters needed vs. not needed) and used the phrase "mixed messaging". I think it's irresponsible to use this kind of language, because it reinforces the misguided expectation that scientific findings are unchangeable. My coworker friend asked, "What am I supposed to believe now?" I said, just go with the last thing you were told, because we only keep learning more info as we accumulate more data, and we're _still_ early in learning how this pandemic works out. The continuing disconnect between ongoing research and the notion of "immutable truth" just shows how much the general public lacks any understanding of the research process. We're so stupid.


GF

I missed making the point I wanted:

"...and used the phrase "mixed messaging". I think it's irresponsible to use this kind of language, because it reinforces the misguided expectation that scientific findings are unchangeable."

The "mixed messaging" type of phrasing gives ammo to people who think that new data means that previous findings were mistakes, and therefore science shouldn't be trusted with anything.

It's as if they themselves forgot that they learned new things over time, like how to not poop their pants.

Ugh. Anyway. Back to debugging.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Another day and another airport!! On the move again!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16126281
> 
> 
> ...


brother Abe
you own a few of watches 
Can I ask why you fly with this one - I think it's the same as on the plane last week?
Is this the one you want to be wearing for the meetings when you land?
just intrigued


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> brother Abe
> you own a few of watches
> Can I ask why you fly with this one - I think it's the same as on the plane last week?
> Is this the one you want to be wearing for the meetings when you land?
> just intrigued


My guess is that if you're travelling alone with more than one watch, the safest place to keep the most expensive one would be your wrist.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> If I owned that fine looking PP, I think I might be more inclined to wear the one I'm wearing today rather than the PO if I were traveling. Beautiful PP Abe.


Thank you, @5959HH!! That Railmaster has been on my list for so looooong, I may finally take the leap!!! ??


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> My guess is that if you're travelling alone with more than one watch, the safest place to keep the most expensive one would be your wrist.


You made me laugh, bro @Panerol Forte!! You seem to be, strangely enough, reading my mind. I feel naked, somewhat!! 👍😅


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @5959HH!! That Railmaster has been on my list for so looooong, I may finally take the leap!!!


If you're in LA ever, my Omega AD has all of the Railmaster models in stock! Can't recommend working with them enough! Cool showroom, as well; and they've been a Los Angeles staple for years.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is the lady on the right your traveling companion?


I wish!! 🤩 Joking, of course, I am a married man after all!! 🙄😅 No, she is not!! 😢


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> LOVE that complication!


Thank you, @SaMaster14, and I may just take you up on that offer if I can squeeze in LA, though I doubt it is possible this time!! 👍😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another reason we need more students in STEM... Too bad we needed it starting 30 yrs ago.


That's what am telling my kids. Regardless of what course they want in college, for high school, they should take the STEM track.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Visiting Red Rocks Amphitheater today. You would think these lady's can find a better place to do their yoga!


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I sure wish I saw a concert here back in the days when music was good


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @SaMaster14, and I may just take you up on that offer if I can squeeze in LA, though I doubt it is possible this time!!


Of course, totally understandable!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

bjespo said:


> I sure wish I saw a concert here back in the days when music was good
> View attachment 16127051


I bet that would be a killer venue. For some reason it looks like it would have been a perfect place to see The Eagles when they were all around.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

The Beatles played there in 1964 and just about every great band ever has been there.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

What's the time? 😊😇😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I can't stand blue cheese, but that otherwise looks delectable! Mac 15 a great choice, as well!!


Used to hate blue cheese myself. First time I had it in Wisconsin I almost spit it out! Now I can take a little and when it's just a little bit it's actually kind of sweet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Racing enthusiasts:

Just now finishing up the new NetFlix documentary on Michael Schumacher, so titled. It’s a well executed production as the focus is definitely upon human performance and sacrifice with the wonderful cars and their teams as a minor-role backdrop.

Glory at a price - I found it humbling and quite interesting.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Racing enthusiasts:
> 
> Just now finishing up the new NetFlix documentary on Michael Schumacher, so titled. It's a well executed production as the focus is definitely upon human performance and sacrifice with the wonderful cars and their teams as a minor-role backdrop.
> 
> Glory at a price - I found it humbling and quite interesting.


Halfway through it myself, too. Noted in an earlier post that fellow world champ Mika Hakkinen wears a Swatch.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Dark Green Jah Rastafari Lion of Judah Square AGAIN, for today!! Have a just, safe, and healthy Saturday, my friends!! 👍😷
DW-5600R-3JF "Rastafarian" SE 03/2008


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just finished watching Soul, the Pixar movie from last year. Man, that felt good.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> What's the time? 😊😇😂
> View attachment 16127221


Qlocktwo  nice


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watched squid game? @BarracksSi @Mr.Jones82 and other K-drama aficionados.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Just finished watching Soul, the Pixar movie from last year. Man, that felt good.


Animation? It's from same makers as the emotions movie? Is it nice to watch with my kids? Haven't seen it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Halfway through it myself, too. Noted in an earlier post that fellow world champ Mika Hakkinen wears a Swatch.


Just swatch making an appearance? No Omega or Richard Mille?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Watched squid game? @BarracksSi @Mr.Jones82 and other K-drama aficionados.


I've never seen it. I don't actually watch many of the dramas. I generally prefer their cinema.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I've never seen it. I don't actually watch many of the dramas. I generally prefer their cinema.


Just launched yesterday. Me too. I prefer the cinema. Seen Empire of Lust and Untold Scandal?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And since this is a watch forum, it was a casio digital that made an appearance in squid game.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My favorite Seiko turtle


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Just launched yesterday. Me too. I prefer the cinema. Seen Empire of Lust and Untold Scandal?


No, is it good?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> No, is it good?


Squid Game is nice. Has a Hunger Games feel to it.

Empire of Lust is interesting if indeed based on a true story. But could be improved upon.

Untold Scandal is the Korean version of Dangerous Liaisons. Problem is, i havent seen the original. The Korean version is interesting as well.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Squid Game is nice. Has a Hunger Games feel to it.
> 
> Empire of Lust is interesting if indeed based on a true story. But could be improved upon.
> 
> Untold Scandal is the Korean version of Dangerous Liaisons. Problem is, i havent seen the original. The Korean version is interesting as well.


The Man Standing Next is on my list next. I really want to see it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> The Man Standing Next is on my list next. I really want to see it.


Let me check that out when am done with what's on my plate.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Discussing the SkyD on another thread made me reminisce about how I got mine. I think it was during my anti-AD phase. Once i decided to get a SkyD, i was deadset on a model. The Everose CHAO. I asked both ADs here and they couldnt commit to me so i went grey. Same year i think when i was disappointed by two other local ADs (for the VCO brown and the Speedy Moonshine). Good thing was able to snag the VC thru a grey dealer. Am giving myself a few years more to get the Omega.

prior to that i was a pro AD person. As much as possible i want to buy from a local AD. Good thing i rekindled my liking for ADs last Christmas when the boss tasked me to find gifts for her family. Now, am back to being pro AD and being patient.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Watched squid game? @BarracksSi @Mr.Jones82 and other K-drama aficionados.


I see it popping up on the recommended list, so we might give it a watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Animation? It's from same makers as the emotions movie? Is it nice to watch with my kids? Haven't seen it.


I think it'll be great for the kids. It'll give grownups a lot to think about, too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Just swatch making an appearance? No Omega or Richard Mille?


It's funny, I didn't notice many others. I think Michael's wife was once wearing both a TAG and a Patek in a casual photo, and Senna's TAG was a given.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bjespo said:


> I sure wish I saw a concert here back in the days when music was good
> View attachment 16127051


The Allman Brothers played there back in the day...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> First time I had it in Wisconsin I almost spit it out! Now I can take a little and when it's just a little bit it's actually kind of sweet.


TWSS.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Animation? It's from same makers as the emotions movie? Is it nice to watch with my kids? Haven't seen it.


Absolutely.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> My favorite Seiko turtle
> View attachment 16127607


It's a shame they skimped on the lume so much....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16127782


Sweet! Reference?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ms. Porizkova, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sweet! Reference?












Good watch. 6R15. Today is around the 5th time I've worn it. It'll be the last. Unfortunately, it's on the chopping block along with several others due to the three Rolexes I currently have on order.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Racing enthusiasts:
> 
> Just now finishing up the new NetFlix documentary on Michael Schumacher, so titled. It's a well executed production as the focus is definitely upon human performance and sacrifice with the wonderful cars and their teams as a minor-role backdrop.
> 
> Glory at a price - I found it humbling and quite interesting.


Glad to hear it was good. I plan to start watching it this weekend.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Oscar hasn't dropped by lately...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Las Vegas offering vaccine shots all over the city, including strip clubs.










You gotta know your demographic...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16127944
> 
> 
> Good watch. 6R15. Today is around the 5th time I've worn it. It'll be the last. Unfortunately, it's on the chopping block along with several others due to the three Rolexes I currently have on order.


I just pulled the trigger on a Bulova Lunar that was 50% off at an AD, I seem to be growing my moderately priced collection while on a waiting list (March 2019) for a Sub Date. My SBBN033 seems to be getting a lot of wrist time after my injury has limited my movement and my ability to wear automatic watches. I do have 60th Anniversary Orient that is manual wind, but that is a dress watch.

I don't think I will ever get the sub, but still hoping before I die. Were you on a list?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a Bulova Lunar that was 50% off at an AD, I seem to be growing my moderately priced collection while on a waiting list (March 2019) for a Sub Date. My SBBN033 seems to be getting a lot of wrist time after my injury has limited my movement and my ability to wear automatic watches. I do have 60th Anniversary Orient that is manual wind, but that is a dress watch.
> 
> I don't think I will ever get the sub, but still hoping before I die. Were you on a list?


When did your AD said your sub will arrive bro? Praying you get it soon.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watching some college football with this turtle favorite of mine. Was hoping the day wheel was Thai.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> When did your AD said your sub will arrive bro? Praying you get it soon.


Never gave me a timeline, I was hoping to have it by my 60th but never happened. I put my name down at the 2 AD's in Brisbane in 2019 and have heard nothing since.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Never gave me a timeline, I was hoping to have it by my 60th but never happened. I put my name down at the 2 AD's in Brisbane in 2019 and have heard nothing since.


In my experience, it requires persistence. You need to be in their mind.

whenever i just asked but never persistently follow up, i got nothing. But when i was persistent about it, i have always gotten what i asked.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> In my experience, it requires persistence. You need to be in their mind.
> 
> whenever i just asked but never persistently follow up, i got nothing. But when i was persistent about it, i have always gotten what i asked.


Thanks I will contact them again and keep in the forefront of their radar.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had a nice evening with my lady:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Attended one of my best friends' wedding tonight! Didn't take too many photos on my phone, but here are some pre-wedding watch shots and a food/drink shot!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Attended one of my best friends' wedding tonight! Didn't take too many photos on my phone, but here are some pre-wedding watch shots and a food/drink shot!


Spectre pocket square (but not wearing Spectre watch)


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> View attachment 16129527
> View attachment 16129528
> View attachment 16129529
> View attachment 16129530
> ...


Wow, what a haul!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!










Go Cowboys!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Did something happen in another thread. Deleted my post and many more?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a Bulova Lunar that was 50% off at an AD, I seem to be growing my moderately priced collection while on a waiting list (March 2019) for a Sub Date. My SBBN033 seems to be getting a lot of wrist time after my injury has limited my movement and my ability to wear automatic watches. I do have 60th Anniversary Orient that is manual wind, but that is a dress watch.
> 
> I don't think I will ever get the sub, but still hoping before I die. Were you on a list?


Don't know how things are being managed by the ADs. I've informed 4 dealers (that I have good relationships with) of my interest to purchase 3 (Rolex) watches. One said that I should have them within a year or so. The others didn't indicate how long it may take.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> View attachment 16129527
> View attachment 16129528
> View attachment 16129529
> View attachment 16129530
> ...


Amazing! those mushrooms are beautiful


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Amazing! those mushrooms are beautiful


They will be treated today and eaten tomorrow.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Amazing! those mushrooms are beautiful


What did you find in the last photo?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> What did you find in the last photo?


A well camouflaged rabbit 😂


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> A well camouflaged rabbit 😂


This is a hare!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> This is a hare!
> View attachment 16129685


Yup, I saw him, Bugs Bunny's undetermined species makes me call them all rabbits 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> View attachment 16129527
> View attachment 16129528
> View attachment 16129529
> View attachment 16129530
> ...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Had a nice evening with my lady:


A nice evening is a Pic of that watch lying on her shirt crumpled up on the floor ;p

Or does she hang it from your bed post as a display of ownership?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Spectre pocket square (but not wearing Spectre watch)


No offense but you are like 40 years too young to be rocking a yellow gold DJ with that color dial 

You need more pop!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pop? Roger Dubuis getting noticed in K-Pop&#8230;


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Did something happen in another thread. Deleted my post and many more?


The sub v gmt thread?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> The sub v gmt thread?


Yes.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Yes.


Was also surprised it got locked so soon. Not sure what happened after i stopped posting. To attend a party. When i went back, twas locked.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yup, I saw him, Bugs Bunny's undetermined species makes me call them all rabbits 😉


Some say wabbit.😅😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, wtf


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> View attachment 16129527
> View attachment 16129528
> View attachment 16129529
> View attachment 16129530
> ...


Are those edible or are you a wizard making potions?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> A nice evening is a Pic of that watch lying on her shirt crumpled up on the floor ;p
> 
> Or does she hang it from your bed post as a display of ownership?


A display of ownership, of course.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Was also surprised it got locked so soon. Not sure what happened after i stopped posting. To attend a party. When i went back, twas locked.


It was Galaga's thread. Need I say more?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Wow, wtf
> 
> View attachment 16130172


Sadly, there's ALWAYS some of this going on somewhere in the forum...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Are those edible or are you a wizard making potions?


If I stop publishing here, it means that I have not been able to rescue me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> No offense but you are like 40 years too young to be rocking a yellow gold DJ with that color dial
> 
> You need more pop!


It's not a DJ though. It's a vintage Ref 5100 beta 21 that was left to me by my dad (which was left to him by his uncle). So it's a sentimental piece more than anything, and is usually reserved for special occasions such as weddings, family gatherings, live events (like theater shows, etc).


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got home from Portland, Maine celebrating 2 year anniversary with my wife.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

cheu_f50 said:


> Just got home from Portland, Maine celebrating 2 year anniversary with my wife.
> 
> View attachment 16130637
> 
> ...


Congrats with the anniversary! 🙂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

cheu_f50 said:


> Just got home from Portland, Maine celebrating 2 year anniversary with my wife.
> 
> View attachment 16130637
> 
> ...


Good to hear! Keep up the romance!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

cheu_f50 said:


> Just got home from Portland, Maine celebrating 2 year anniversary with my wife.
> 
> View attachment 16130637
> 
> ...


Welcome brother Cheu, and happy anniversary 🍾🥂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> Just got home from Portland, Maine celebrating 2 year anniversary with my wife.
> 
> View attachment 16130637
> 
> ...


Congrats bro. Was she surprised why you are so hungry?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Congrats bro. Was she surprised why you are so hungry?


I just came back from over there, some great stuff cooking. I shouldn't have a peek before going to bed, it makes me feel hungry 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I just checked the Rolex poll, and even though I know that it's not a very accurate poll since people using tapatalk can't vote, I am still surprised by the large number of votes for the new 36mm Explorer.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope all are safe and healthy!! Yesterday









Today, on the move again 👍😷 That guy was wearing a watch!! 😊😅


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

cheu_f50 said:


> Just got home from Portland, Maine celebrating 2 year anniversary with my wife.
> 
> View attachment 16130637
> 
> ...


There's some killer food in/around Portland...hard to beat it. The pic of that roll made my mouth water. One night I found a little dive down by the water where ate more steamed clams and drank more beer than a person should...the people were super...a really good night...and great trip, overall.

I hope the anniversary trip was a good one.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

It's getting very late, good night gents


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sugman said:


> There's some killer food in/around Portland...hard to beat it. The pic of that roll made my mouth water. One night I found a little dive down by the water where ate more steamed clams and drank more beer than a person should...the people were super...a really good night...and great trip, overall.
> 
> I hope the anniversary trip was a good one.


It was great! I can eat seafood all day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Speaking of seafood, my lady and I stopped at a nice little food truck today for a lobster roll and lobster bisque.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

cheu_f50 said:


> Just got home from Portland, Maine celebrating 2 year anniversary with my wife.
> 
> View attachment 16130637
> 
> ...


Congrats on the anniversary!

That lobster roll looks sooo to-die-for!










Name of the establishment??


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

cheu_f50 said:


> Just got home from Portland, Maine celebrating 2 year anniversary with my wife.
> 
> View attachment 16130637
> 
> ...


Congratulations sir!


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Congrats on the anniversary!
> 
> That lobster roll looks sooo to-die-for!
> 
> ...


That particular one was from Luke's Seafood in the Old Port area. The Lobster Shack at Two Lights State Park is also good, about 20 minutes south of Portland, that's the picture overlooking the water!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> It's not a DJ though. It's a vintage Ref 5100 beta 21 that was left to me by my dad (which was left to him by his uncle). So it's a sentimental piece more than anything, and is usually reserved for special occasions such as weddings, family gatherings, live events (like theater shows, etc).


Ah, well, ignore me then. I have an old gold watch with similar provenance that I use for the same things


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Presented without comment.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Also presented without comment.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just checked the Rolex poll, and even though I know that it's not a very accurate poll since people using tapatalk can't vote, I am still surprised by the large number of votes for the new 36mm Explorer.


I just went to my desktop and voted for the 39mm Explorer that is in fact my favorite Rolex model. The main problem I have with the 36mm Explorer is its diminutive 19mm bracelet. I also like the SUB41 and Air King. 








The Air King would have been my numero uno choice with this PF photoshopped dial although I suspect the Bloodhound dial that actually comes with the AK is likely your actual preference.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I just went to my desktop and voted for the 39mm Explorer that is in fact my favorite Rolex model. The main problem I have with the 36mm Explorer is its diminutive 19mm bracelet. I also like the SUB41 and Air King.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it is, I find it perfect the way it is.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Also presented without comment.
> 
> View attachment 16131337


Cowboys actually won yesterday. Not exactly sure how that happened. Usually they manage to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Indeed it is, I find it perfect the way it is.


I'll admit the overall look is much better when actually viewing the AK up close rather than looking at pictures. For whatever reason I wear my AK more often than my Explorer. I really like the larger case and winding crown of the AK over that of the Explorer.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Also presented without comment.
> 
> View attachment 16131337


The boys won


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Cowboys actually won yesterday. Not exactly sure how that happened. Usually they manage to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


Nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Cowboys actually won yesterday. Not exactly sure how that happened. Usually they manage to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


I miss ABC's wide world of sports. Watched it as a kid.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Smart answer by a female passenger on a flight...

A guy asked a beautiful lady sitting next to him...
'Nice perfume.....which one is it?...😍 I want to give it to my wife..!!'
Lady: 'Don't give her....some idiot will find an excuse to talk to her..!!' 
😜


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I flew Delta Airlines yesterday!! 😊😇









The LUMINOR for today!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> I flew Delta Airlines yesterday!! 😊😇
> View attachment 16131809
> 
> 
> ...


You sat in a regular seat on a domestic flight? you must be traumatized  I heard they have a special seat on local flights called 1A that you can get for an a extra $50 dollars and a good sprint when they open the boarding gate, I hope you got lucky enough to grab it 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey!! Bro PF you should know me better by now!! I only travel FC and the best seat is 1B, the isle seat!! 😇😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> I flew Delta Airlines yesterday!!
> View attachment 16131809
> 
> 
> ...


All these airport posts remind me of this scene:

(guess who's playing the nun)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Hey!! Bro PF you should know me better by now!! I only travel FC and the best seat is 1B, the isle seat!! 😇😅
> View attachment 16131882


I know you well enough and Emirates too to know the difference between the FC in such a plane and the FC cabin you last sat in; let me take a wild guess... around $10K ? hence my sympathy 😉

Edited for typo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

There are first class, and then there are first class.

Having worked at an airport for twenty years I saw a lot that weren’t all that, and some that were just amazing.

Turkish Airlines first was one of them.

And then there were the Emirates pods 😎


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sometimes, I am amazed to what lengths some airports go just to put a smile on my face!! 😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay. Made another trade deal. This is leaving:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay. Made another trade deal. This is leaving:


So soon?! I thought you were really fond of that chronograph!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> So soon?! I thought you were really fond of that chronograph!


Yes. But.

Someone contacted me about it and had a watch to trade, which I liked better.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ll give you a hint. Someone posted a picture of it today.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes. But.
> 
> Someone contacted me about it and had a watch to trade, which I liked better.


Sounds like that was the move then&#8230; excited to see what you're getting!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I'll give you a hint. Someone posted a picture of it today.


Luminor??

Or is it another chronograph?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Luminor??
> 
> Or is it another chronograph?


No and no.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> No and no.


Hmmm  I won't be nosy and I'll wait for it to come in


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay. Made another trade deal. This is leaving:


Replaced by&#8230;?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hmmm  I won't be nosy and I'll wait for it to come in


It's not nosy! Guess away!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Replaced by&#8230;?


If I just told you, it wouldn't be as fun.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, the luggage is longing to go!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> Ok, the luggage is longing to go!!
> View attachment 16132638


What kind of field is that?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What kind of field is that?


Surely not Wrigley Field!! Grant Park Chicago!! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Weekend in photos!

Love this combo - Panerai green rubber on IWC AT










Flieger Friday










Running errands










Dinner at Houston's





































Old fashioned










Watch today to kick off the new week


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Made a deal on the unpopular Breitling. Should be here in a few days.





Sappie66 said:


> Okay. Made another trade deal. This is leaving:


Dare I say it? ?

You do live up to being a serial.....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Should be arriving tomorrow.


By air? King of all flippers? 😏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> By air? King of all flippers? 😏


See what I did there?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

On-board and heading home!! This one is for brother @Pongster!! 😉🥳









Seat 1A!! This one is for brother @Panerol Forte!! 😉😇


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The only one in FC, I should have paid business and gotten upgraded for free!! 😢😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> The only one in FC, I should have paid business and gotten upgraded for free!! 😢😷
> View attachment 16132806


Invite somebody over.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Invite somebody over.


I will need to hit the business bar soon!! 😉🥳


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> See what I did there?


You didn't godfrey bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16132880
> 
> View attachment 16132883


👊 What a view! Safe travels, @JustAbe.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

kritameth said:


> 👊 What a view! Safe travels, @JustAbe.


Thank you, @kritameth!! Stay safe, Sir!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Dinner time
Caviar/Dom Perignon'08 and Cod/Chardonnay'16


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Dinner time
> Caviar/Dom Perignon'08 and Cod/Chardonnay'16
> View attachment 16132961
> 
> View attachment 16132962


Fish on a plane?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Fish on a plane?
> 
> View attachment 16132970


Yup, fish on a plane. What next, abortion in Texas?!!! or Frump in CellBlock!! 😉😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Fish on a plane?
> 
> View attachment 16132970


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

☺


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I think that I'm going to be getting


BarracksSi said:


> Fish on a plane?
> 
> View attachment 16132970


Better than snakes on a plane


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> The boys won


The men (Steelers) didn't 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> I think that I'm going to be getting
> 
> Better than snakes on a plane


It's a Chinese delicacy, on or off the plane 😋


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Hands-On With The Vacheron Constantin Overseas Dual-Time Everest Edition


✓ With the news that the Vacheron Constantin Overseas Dual-Time Everest is finally making its way to production ✓Here's our hands-on look! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com





No metal bracelet? That's one BIG FAIL if you ask me. Yes that Cordura strap looks perfect for the watch now, but I suspect when it falls out of fashion the included rubber strap won't cut it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16133046


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> On-board and heading home!! This one is for brother @Pongster!! 😉🥳
> View attachment 16132798
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's the 1A that is fit for you Abe 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Better than snakes on a plane


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Having another long Zoom call today...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now that's the 1A that is fit for you Abe 😉


I always Travel cattle 😬










Well when I say always, not for a couple of years 🙄


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> I always Travel cattle 😬
> 
> View attachment 16133439
> 
> ...


From where this picture was taken, I am sure that's you Clive


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> From where this picture was taken, I am sure that's you Clive


Well my first car was a 1976 Mini 850 😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well my first car was a 1976 Mini 850 😂


You know that Rowan Atkinson is a car nut and an excellent pilot, even though he wrecked his McLaren F1 more than once, rebuilt it, and sold it for something like $15M or more.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> I always Travel cattle
> 
> View attachment 16133439
> 
> ...


I miss traveling, but I don't miss the journey.

We were all set to go to Italy, too. We'll plan to go next summer when MrsBS finishes school. She also has said, the hell with economy class, we're gonna go first class this time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know that Rowan Atkinson is a car nut and an excellent pilot, even though he wrecked his McLaren F1 more than once, rebuilt it, and sold it for something like $15M or more.












Mine was red.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> All these airport posts remind me of this scene:
> 
> (guess who's playing the nun)


According to Kevin Smith, Affleck was dating Gwynneth Paltro at the time and she was sitting right next to him, just off camera, for that scene. Has KS ever learned how to move a camera he could have had what soon would become one of the most popular female stars in his film "for free"


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> Sometimes, I am amazed to what lengths some airports go just to put a smile on my face!! 😂
> View attachment 16131995


I feel the same way about calendars!

Ok, ok, it is a bit of a stretch, but it jumps out to us Jasons quite a bit


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16132882


That white gold or platinum? Guess the latter given the dial.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know that Rowan Atkinson is a car nut and an excellent pilot, even though he wrecked his McLaren F1 more than once, rebuilt it, and sold it for something like $15M or more.


Well, better that than being a plane nut and an excellent driver and then wrecking his plane. That probably won't buff out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> That white gold or platinum? Guess the latter given the dial.


Yessir


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not sure if you can get a WG with that dial. But i think you can get a Pt with any of the dials normally give for WG.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I miss traveling, but I don't miss the journey.
> 
> We were all set to go to Italy, too. We'll plan to go next summer when MrsBS finishes school. She also has said, the hell with economy class, we're gonna go first class this time.


Personally am happy with business class. I think the price difference between business and economy is more than justified.

i cant say the same between the price difference between first and business.

but flying first class is still more economical that flying your own plane (that's what i tell my former employer). At least now he listened to sound advice. Sold his jet and does fractional sharing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Post workout, heading to work &#8230; "but first, coffee."


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I miss traveling, but I don't miss the journey.
> 
> We were all set to go to Italy, too. We'll plan to go next summer when MrsBS finishes school. She also has said, the hell with economy class, we're gonna go first class this time.


I miss everything about traveling, including the journey. Used to fly often for business and pleasure pre-pandemic. Last year, only flew once and not for a good reason either. While I have a ton of miles with AA, lost my status, so no more free business or first class upgrades although I might be able to get it back through CC spending.

If you're flying international, business or first class is a must IMO.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Chauffeuring my kid to school this morning...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I miss everything about traveling, including the journey. Used to fly often for business and pleasure pre-pandemic. Last year, only flew once and not for a good reason either. While I have a ton of miles with AA, lost my status, so no more free business or first class upgrades although I might be able to get it back through CC spending.
> 
> If you're flying international, business or first class is a must IMO.


Never flew business nor first class on long hauls, I'm small enough to fit into the little holes in peasant class they call seats 😅


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Never flew business nor first class on long hauls, I'm small enough to fit into the little holes in peasant class they call seats 😅


My butt gets numb sitting in Economy long haul!! 20 years ago or so!! 😉😇


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> My butt gets numb sitting in Economy long haul!! 20 years ago or so!! 😉😇


Once I flew to Tokyo for a business trip in economy from LA. My entire body was numb. On the way back, I forked over some miles, flew back in business on the Dreamliner and slept like a baby.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Home sweet home!! 👍😷😊


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> I miss everything about traveling, including the journey. Used to fly often for business and pleasure pre-pandemic. Last year, only flew once and not for a good reason either. While I have a ton of miles with AA, lost my status, so no more free business or first class upgrades although I might be able to get it back through CC spending.
> 
> If you're flying international, business or first class is a must IMO.


I'm with ya. Well over 200k miles right now that I need to use, and the more watches I buy the more Delta miles I accrue.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> Home sweet home!! 👍😷😊
> View attachment 16133962


There's no place like home!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Good cheese to go with a glass of wine 😋


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I miss everything about traveling, including the journey. Used to fly often for business and pleasure pre-pandemic. Last year, only flew once and not for a good reason either. While I have a ton of miles with AA, lost my status, so no more free business or first class upgrades although I might be able to get it back through CC spending.
> 
> If you're flying international, business or first class is a must IMO.


Have you called AA customer service to get your status or miles restored? They were able to help me...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

She wears a watch.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have you called AA customer service to get your status or miles restored? They were able to help me...


I tried that but was denied. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

For all you VCO lovers here...

Yesterday Vacheron released two new Overseas LE's.










Supposedly it was sold out even before the announcement. 🤨


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> She wears a watch.


There's a watch on her somewhere?!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> There's a watch on her somewhere?!


Yep. You'd need to refocus on her wrist.  It took me a while to notice it as well.😬


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Yep. You'd need to refocus on her wrist.  It took me a while to notice it as well.😬


There's a wrist somewhere?! 😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

@Pongster,

Adjusting my GMT for Manilla this week 😎


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Dare I say it?
> 
> You do live up to being a serial.....
> View attachment 16132788


I dunno. I think our boy Sap is someone who knows what he wants and also what he doesn't. I dare say most all of us flip watches to some extent or the other. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Occasionally the landing is a bit awkward.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kritameth said:


> What a view! Safe travels, @JustAbe.


I think Abe is putting us on and that's really his own private jet.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think Abe is putting us on and that's really his own private jet.


Well, at least first class felt like my own!! One of the stewardesses knew my youngest brother, so I was given the royal treatment!! ??


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I am home. @Pongster and about that challenge @Mediocre, the Master of G GW-9400CMJ-3JR "MEN IN CAMOUFLAGE" Rangeman 03/2015!! ??


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

That LE Omega Invisible Speedmaster is gorgeous.



Sappie66 said:


>


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> Well, at least first class felt like my own!! One of the stewardesses knew my youngest brother, so I was given the royal treatment!!


Are you able to describe this "royal treatment" in a public forum?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> That LE Omega Invisible Speedmaster is gorgeous.


Good eye!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Personally am happy with business class. I think the price difference between business and economy is more than justified.
> 
> i cant say the same between the price difference between first and business.
> 
> but flying first class is still more economical that flying your own plane (that's what i tell my former employer). At least now he listened to sound advice. Sold his jet and does fractional sharing.


Ah, that's true about business class. Got upgraded to business once on Lufthansa and wished I could fly that way every time.

Military passenger configs on DC9s gave us more knee room than any commercial coach flight I've ever had, which made up for the lack of hot food.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

X-ray vision is a must these days.



Sappie66 said:


> Good eye!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> I am home. @Pongster and about that challenge @Mediocre, the Master of G GW-9400CMJ-3JR "MEN IN CAMOUFLAGE" Rangeman 03/2015!! ??
> View attachment 16134354
> 
> View attachment 16134355


Welcome home and well played! Awesome Rangeman! You caught me wearing this lil guy after some exercise


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Never flew business nor first class on long hauls, I'm small enough to fit into the little holes in peasant class they call seats


Same here. A couple of overpriced beers before I board and even economy class feels good


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you able to describe this "royal treatment" in a public forum?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> Well, at least first class felt like my own!! One of the stewardesses knew my youngest brother, so I was given the royal treatment!!


She knew him knew him? She try for the set????


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

mav said:


> For all you VCO lovers here...
> 
> Yesterday Vacheron released two new Overseas LE's.
> 
> ...


Hacking seconds?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> @Pongster,
> 
> Adjusting my GMT for Manilla this week 😎
> 
> View attachment 16134323


Coming over?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Coming over?


I wish, sir.

The closest I've been is up overhead on the way into Singapore from San Francisco, and this routing just a few times. Usually, we were on more northerly routing toward S. Viet Nam (wind).

One of these years, perhaps ?


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

harry_flashman said:


> Hacking seconds?


No idea but probably not. Vacheron is so good, you don't need no stinking hacking seconds. 😎


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

cheu_f50 said:


> View attachment 16134699


Yum!


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

😃 my new drinkware has been delievered!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

cheu_f50 said:


> 😃 my new drinkware has been delievered!
> 
> View attachment 16134733


I now have a new want


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

mav said:


> No idea but probably not. Vacheron is so good, you don't need no stinking hacking seconds. 😎


The atomic clock hacks off VC?


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I now have a new want


I like dark beer and also amber beer.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wasup my BrOoO’s? Sure do miss you guys. I’m slowly transitioning to my new temporary normal. Still not to a comfortable stable stage but we are settling into to our trap house away from home. Hope you guys are great. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

cheu_f50 said:


> I like dark beer and also amber beer.


I like beer, except for the sour stuff and the masochist level hops varieties



AL9C1 said:


> Wasup my BrOoO's? Sure do miss you guys. I'm slowly transitioning to my new temporary normal. Still not to a comfortable stable stage but we are settling into to our trap house away from home. Hope you guys are great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Glad to hear you found a place and are getting some level of stability. Hoping they get you fixed up quick bro!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup my BrOoO's? Sure do miss you guys. I'm slowly transitioning to my new temporary normal. Still not to a comfortable stable stage but we are settling into to our trap house away from home. Hope you guys are great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Still in NOLA bro? Hope all will be well.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Squid Game is nice. Has a Hunger Games feel to it.
> 
> Empire of Lust is interesting if indeed based on a true story. But could be improved upon.
> 
> Untold Scandal is the Korean version of Dangerous Liaisons. Problem is, i havent seen the original. The Korean version is interesting as well.


Funny, picked up my gf's friend at the airport and she asked me about Squid Game . She was talking about it in Korean (오징어 게임) so I was a bit slow on the uptake, but "game" is just "game" in Korean. She really seems to dig it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup my BrOoO's? Sure do miss you guys. I'm slowly transitioning to my new temporary normal. Still not to a comfortable stable stage but we are settling into to our trap house away from home. Hope you guys are great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good to hear Bro Al! Glad you are well. How long will it take to get back to normal-ish?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> She wears a watch.


Nice jeans!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup my BrOoO's? Sure do miss you guys. I'm slowly transitioning to my new temporary normal. Still not to a comfortable stable stage but we are settling into to our trap house away from home. Hope you guys are great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good to hear, hope everything will be back to normal for you soon. ☺


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Another Omega?! 😱


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Another Omega?!


Nope. Just switched out the bracelet for a Nato.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope. Just switched out the bracelet for a Nato.


That's on you bro Sap! You have so many watches I can't keep track. 😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope. Just switched out the bracelet for a Nato.


You traded a Breitling for an Omega NATO?

Okay&#8230; yeah, I can see that.

View attachment 16134886


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

(Supposed to be attached to the previous post)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> You traded a Breitling for an Omega NATO?
> 
> Okay&#8230; yeah, I can see that.
> 
> View attachment 16134886


Should be coming tomorrow. The new watch I mean.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

harry_flashman said:


> The atomic clock hacks off VC?


I just pretend that the seconds hand doesn't exist on mine. 🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Wasup my BrOoO's? Sure do miss you guys. I'm slowly transitioning to my new temporary normal. Still not to a comfortable stable stage but we are settling into to our trap house away from home. Hope you guys are great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Awesome to hear from you. Hope it's just a short temporary situation and you guys are back in your house very soon.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> You traded a Breitling for an Omega NATO?
> 
> Okay&#8230; yeah, I can see that.
> 
> View attachment 16134886


Given the soft value of the Breitling and the exorbitant prices of the Omega NATO, it was probably an even trade. ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> And I only have this for you my friend, you have a great day too.
> 
> View attachment 16134934


Thank you Richard. If only you did the photography of that poor man's Rolex PF wouldn't have to overdose on humble pie that tastes like


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

All this arguing in cyberspace anonymously has me hankerin' for a Fresca.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

*rant warning*

I sold a dear friend today. Marathon GSAR. Not the level of horology this forum sees as acceptable but it was a work-acquired piece that I wore for many years, in many interesting places. I broke the bracelet a few years back--unfortunate incident posted about before--and it's been on the rubber strap since then. Been getting less and less wrist time and today, a guy just absolutely had to have it.

It wasn't posted for sale anywhere, just kind of happened. It was something attached sentimentally, to a life left behind a long time ago. This fella had eyes wide open to an awesomeness I remember feeling about the watch, a feeling it deserved from an owner. The watch box bottom right corner wasn't doing it justice.

So, it's gone. c'est la vie. It will be appreciated, a new lease on life for it. One last photo bomb before it moves into the "sold" folder......


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

dan360 said:


> *rant warning*
> 
> I sold a dear friend today. Marathon GSAR. Not the level of horology this forum sees as acceptable but it was a work-acquired piece that I wore for many years, in many interesting places. I broke the bracelet a few years back--unfortunate incident posted about before--and it's been on the rubber strap since then. Been getting less and less wrist time and today, a guy just absolutely had to have it.
> 
> ...


The deep dial is the only thing I don't like about that watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Nothing like a bit of Moliterno al Tartufo and Parmigianino Reggiano to help mellow the BS on the internet these days 😉

Yum 😋


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nothing like a bit of Moliterno al Tartufo and Parmigianino Reggiano to help mellow the BS on the internet these days
> 
> Yum
> 
> ...


You may be a putz but my word you take great photos, Richard.

Let's stick to food and watches though and the occasional Asian goddess.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> *You may be a putz but my word you take great photos, Richard.*
> 
> Let's stick to food and watches though and the occasional Asian goddess.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


And yet you called PF's thread "passive bullying"? 
That's richer than the 36 months Parmesan I just finished. ?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

poor white trash cheese is good.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Seeing this is the most popular thread on the Rolex forum I was thinking if I should swap my Rolex GMT 116710 LN and Tudor Black Bay blue ETA for a Batman on the oyster bracelet.

@Sappie66 are you up for it mate? You have one don't you? When are you next in Sydney? We could do a swap. I could even reach out to Captain Custard? Aren't you two buddies? He had the best stories to tell on OoO (first edition).


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> And yet you called PF's thread "passive bullying"?
> That's richer than the 36 months Parmesan I just finished.


An occasional post and a complete thread are two different levels my friend.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

dan360 said:


> poor white trash cheese is good.
> 
> View attachment 16134956


I find that offensive seeing vampires originated in Serbia.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you able to describe this "royal treatment" in a public forum?


I got stuck on "knew my brother", as in the Biblical way 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


So you finally got the call from your Rolex AD, but your gf got there before you?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> @Pongster,
> 
> Adjusting my GMT for Manilla this week
> 
> View attachment 16134323


Best post of the week.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

cheu_f50 said:


> View attachment 16134699


To prove that my post docs will eat any think I put a tin of moon cakes on the table by the coffee machine and then went home. The next morning even the tin was gone!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mav said:


> For everyone's clarity on who the true instigator here is, this was posted in the foul thread in the premium section some days ago...
> 
> So Galaga, I think it's best that you hang it up and stop your ball busting act.


Well I guess you succeeded in getting a reply since the quote showed up in my alert list ...I did try to put that comment in context time wise . G at that point 8 days ago in Mickey's thread was tearing everyone up ...mickey archer mui sap ..so I can not claim complete innocence.
When quoting someone , I think you should use the whole post and not one piece.
But having said that, I am not instigating anyone to do anything . If you think I control g , you are nuts.
Kinda creepy if you are monitoring that thread. I never monitored Bro.

Long ago I chose not to go to Bro and stay here. Many of you chose to stay over there and didnt bother to defend ooo nor me nor bsi . So I chose to leave here when those of you returned. QED.
You have several members who post here and there...ask them if I spend my time instigating..there's a famous quote attributed to eleanor roosevelt look it up.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

dan360 said:


> *rant warning*
> 
> I sold a dear friend today. Marathon GSAR. Not the level of horology this forum sees as acceptable but it was a work-acquired piece that I wore for many years, in many interesting places. I broke the bracelet a few years back--unfortunate incident posted about before--and it's been on the rubber strap since then. Been getting less and less wrist time and today, a guy just absolutely had to have it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your GSAR has moved on to another home. As "real" military spec watches I often wonder if they'd survive a nuclear strike and keep on ticking.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I prefer "Buffy"
> View attachment 16134981


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry to hear that your GSAR has moved on to another home. As "real" military spec watches I often wonder if they'd survive a nuclear strike and keep on ticking.


If a GSAR and a G Shock got into a brawl....it would be interesting, that much is for sure. I can't be too sorry, the new owner is all about it. For me, it was bittersweet to sell it but to a happy home it went.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


>


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Why would I want to lock a thread that I basically created ?* I'm one of the originals, Richard. I made it famous.*
> 
> And the targeted thread wasn't about that and you know it. The thread was obviously created to raise someone's status to the detriment of another.
> 
> Have a great day, Richard.


Bwaaaahhhhhhhhhaaahhhhhhhh! You are one of the originals founder of a thread on a watch forum, AND you made it famous! What an achievement! That's gold, pure gold! and yet so pathetic... sorry, I shouldn't be laughing ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bwaaaahhhhhhhhhaaahhhhhhhh! You are one of the originals founder of a thread on a watch forum, AND you made it famous! What an achievement! That's gold, pure gold! and yet so pathetic... sorry, I shouldn't be laughing


Maybe you should create a thread about me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Morning all, how about a watch picture.

The atmosphere on here today is a bit&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Seeing this is the most popular thread on the Rolex forum I was thinking if I should swap my Rolex GMT 116710 LN and Tudor Black Bay blue ETA for a Batman on the oyster bracelet.
> 
> @Sappie66 are you up for it mate? You have one don't you? When are you next in Sydney? We could do a swap. I could even reach out to Captain Custard? Aren't you two buddies? He had the best stories to tell on OoO (first edition).


The bicolor bezel is worth a BlackBay?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> The bicolor bezel is worth a BlackBay?


Is it a fair swap?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16135071
> 
> 
> Morning all, how about a watch picture.
> ...


Probably because of all that cheese...? ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Probably because of all that cheese...? 😁


Gives you indigestion, or was that something my Nan told me to stop me eating all her cheese 🤔


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mediocre said:


> Glad to hear you found a place and are getting some level of stability. Hoping they get you fixed up quick bro!


Never say "fixed" to a guy. 😄


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

cheu_f50 said:


> All I can think about is being the center wheel under the dial so to speak ... and my "pinion" through that wall and into ... ?





BarracksSi said:


> It's called the "cannon pinion" for good reason


Do you want a 3D image? ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

dan360 said:


> All this arguing in cyberspace anonymously has me hankerin' for a Fresca.
> 
> View attachment 16134935


Is there a name for that drink with those ingredients?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> This clock is better.
> View attachment 16135158


I like the idea, but she might eat a pork chop once in a while.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Do you want a 3D image? ?


Four "hands". So GMT watch? And which indicates which? What time does the clock show bro?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Is it a fair swap?


Willing to swap a BB for a ceramic BLNR bezel?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Gives you indigestion, or was that something my Nan told me to stop me eating all her cheese 🤔


Most certainly 😅


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Willing to swap a BB for a ceramic BLNR bezel?


You've lost me.

???


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> Do you want a 3D image? 😜


I've seen video. Search term rhymes with lory ole


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Personally I think you're wrong. You should never create a thread targeting anyone. Forget HH and TPG. This is WUS and that's stuffs not on. Imagine it was you, how would you feel?


It's a friggin' travesty that Sporty's banned even though he never targeted other members directly.

I missed that thread but a failed public flogging needs a similarly public apology, not a side comment buried in a one-inch paragraph on the third page of the Entertainment section of the San Fran Chronicle.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is there a name for that drink with those ingredients?


No idea. It tastes good tho.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

cheu_f50 said:


> View attachment 16134699


That big tin for a tiny little pie is like opening up the huge Omega box just to see a speedmaster sitting inside


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

cheu_f50 said:


> 😃 my new drinkware has been delievered!
> 
> View attachment 16134733


I've always wanted one of those for my stein collection but the ones I've seen were not german/us made thus lost some appeal. Still....one day perhaps.

I've had probably 2 dozen oktoberfest's from various places this year so far. This is, by a long shot, my favorite time of beer drinking


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Man, I want that one. Alas, it looks like it is mostly an OB release, not seeing it at my usual AD where I can get a good discount. If I had to go full retail it would be a close call between this one and the blue Olympic one (which may be unobtainable at this point).


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

dan360 said:


> *rant warning*
> 
> I sold a dear friend today. Marathon GSAR. *Not the level of horology this forum sees as acceptable but it was a work-acquired piece that I wore for many years, in many interesting places. * I broke the bracelet a few years back--unfortunate incident posted about before--and it's been on the rubber strap since then. Been getting less and less wrist time and today, a guy just absolutely had to have it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to see it go. The GSAR gets pretty high marks in this little group with 1 of us (maybe 2) owning them. No shame in that tank of a watch. I'm still trying to get a military logistics guy to sell me one at gov prices


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> You've lost me.
> 
> ???


Your proposed trade is basically this -

GMT LN + BB = GMT BLNR

so essentially you are valuing the BLNR bezel at the same value as the BB.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> I've seen video. Search term rhymes with lory ole


At the height of the pandemic, an acrylic version of that was being proposed.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

3 km from the house, I have been standing for 30 minutes. The kids pizza is almost cold in the trunk.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


>


Is that new Mario?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Man, I want that one. Alas, it looks like it is mostly an OB release, not seeing it at my usual AD where I can get a good discount. If I had to go full retail it would be a close call between this one and the blue Olympic one (which may be unobtainable at this point).


Not an OB release at all. Very available.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Sorry to see it go. The GSAR gets pretty high marks in this little group with 1 of us (maybe 2) owning them. No shame in that tank of a watch. I'm still trying to get a military logistics guy to sell me one at gov prices


Yup. My GSAR is my beater beater. My Sub is a lighter-duty beater.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> That big tin for a tiny little pie is like opening up the huge Omega box just to see a speedmaster sitting inside


There are 4 of them in the tin can!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Seeing this is the most popular thread on the Rolex forum I was thinking if I should swap my Rolex GMT 116710 LN and Tudor Black Bay blue ETA for a Batman on the oyster bracelet.
> 
> @Sappie66 are you up for it mate? You have one don't you? When are you next in Sydney? We could do a swap. I could even reach out to Captain Custard? Aren't you two buddies? He had the best stories to tell on OoO (first edition).


No.

I'd see Roscoe again. He's a quality guy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> The bicolor bezel is worth a BlackBay?


I thought his LN was "the best". And yes, apparently the gift from his wife is worth a bezel.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Do you want a 3D image?


You have one?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Willing to swap a BB for a ceramic BLNR bezel?


Well, I don't think so because then he would have a Batman with a green GMT hand.

But it does beg the question as to why he wants a Batman over his LN. And why he thinks it's worth a BB.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Willing to swap a BB for a ceramic BLNR bezel?


And as usual, he's asking someone else's opinion. Why won't you answer him?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

cheu_f50 said:


> I've seen video. Search term rhymes with lory ole


The chief health officer in my province is now famous worldwide for her Covid safety suggestions involving same.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Man, I want that one. Alas, it looks like it is mostly an OB release, not seeing it at my usual AD where I can get a good discount. If I had to go full retail it would be a close call between this one and the blue Olympic one (which may be unobtainable at this point).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I don't think so because then he would have a Batman with a green GMT hand.
> 
> But it does beg the question as to why he wants a Batman over his LN. And why he thinks it's worth a BB.


My bad. So the key differences are the bezel color and the color of the GMT hand and the color of one line on the dial. Everything else the same?


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> The chief health officer in my province is now famous worldwide for her Covid safety suggestions involving same.


Link?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> My bad. So the key differences are the bezel color and the color of the GMT hand and the color of one line on the dial. Everything else the same?


I think so. Aside from the aesthetic differences, it is exactly the same watch. Just not as desirable.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My bad. So the key differences are the bezel color and the color of the GMT hand and the color of one line on the dial. Everything else the same?


Actually, no. The LN never got the updated movement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Actually, no. The LN never got the updated movement.


Ah ok. That's a significant difference then.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that new Mario?


I still wonder.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> You have one?


I would like to, but my wife did not agree to the publication.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Actually, no. The LN never got the updated movement.


That's true, but he was talking about my Batman with the oyster bracelet which has the movement that his does.

The Batgirl has the new movement. As does the Pepsi.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AMAZING candy art!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That's true, but he was talking about my Batman with the oyster bracelet which has the movement that his does.
> 
> The Batgirl has the new movement. As does the Pepsi.


Right ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought his LN was "the best". And yes, apparently the gift from his wife is worth a bezel.


My kid's lesson today is sacrifice. You can only sacrifice what you truly desire.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> @Galaga
> 
> Every coin has two sides. What you see as "passive bullying and mob mentality", many saw the thread as a service to the Rolex community on outting fakes, myself included.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine too many, beyond the crowd that not only agreed but suggested that they too were sure it was fake, saw it as public service.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> It's a friggin' travesty that Sporty's banned even though he never targeted other members directly.
> 
> I missed that thread but a failed public flogging needs a similarly public apology, not a side comment buried in a one-inch paragraph on the third page of the Entertainment section of the San Fran Chronicle.


Don't get started with me BSi, we are friends again, remember?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

zengineer said:


> I can't imagine too many, beyond the crowd that not only agreed but suggested that they too were sure it was fake, saw it as public service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Sure, can't expect everyone to be smart right? 😏


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't get started with me BSi, we are friends again, remember?


I've been taking you at your word that it's kosher for me to discuss expensive watches even though I have none in the house (apart from mom-in-law's leftover OP). I just hope you're understanding better as time goes on that accusations like the one in question might be better left alone, especially when the person isn't trying to make a sale or anything.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I've been taking you at your word that it's kosher for me to discuss expensive watches even though I have none in the house (apart from mom-in-law's leftover OP). I just hope you're understanding better as time goes on that accusations like the one in question might be better left alone, especially when the person isn't trying to make a sale or anything.


Noted, but this place is where I enjoy chilling with friends, not discussing the outside mishaps.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Boring shirt day:


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Not an OB release at all. Very available.


Hope so. It came and went at my AD in like a week and hasn't been back since.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Hope so. It came and went at my AD in like a week and hasn't been back since.


Get them to order one for you! Each time I've gone to the OB and another AD, there has been one in the case.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Still in NOLA bro? Hope all will be well.


I'm almost exactly 40 miles from Nola. Just close enough to comfortable. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Good to hear Bro Al! Glad you are well. How long will it take to get back to normal-ish?


6-9 months on the rebuild is the guesstimate. Summer is coming to an end so everything will be a little more tolerable for a while anyways. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that new Mario?


I'll bet it is new. Has the sandwich dial. I saw all iterations of that SM300 at Timeless a few days ago. Tempting&#8230;


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> *6-9 months on the rebuild is the guesstimate. *Summer is coming to an end so everything will be a little more tolerable for a while anyways. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


sheeeeeeesh


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Ah ok. That's a significant difference then.


Probably a significant difference but not so much from a practical point of view. From my standpoint the longer PR of the 32XX series is of little consequence.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

zengineer said:


> I can't imagine too many, beyond the crowd that not only agreed but suggested that they too were sure it was fake, saw it as public service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


From a practical point of view IMO the thread had at least some value, specifically illustrating that pictures don't necessarily provide definitive data regarding authenticity; and perhaps the only definitive answer would be from close examination by a Rolex expert that includes removing the caseback for evaluation of the movement as well.

I think many of us are already sensitized when a member with less than 100 posts illustrates an extremely difficult to obtain Rolex sports model from an AD, especially when notified by the AD within a week and no prior buying history. Had to be a very embarrassing situation for PF and felt badly for him under the circumstances. Sometimes we all discern that our opinion on a specific matter is supported by solid data, only to discover otherwise.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Sure, can't expect everyone to be smart right?


Or too soon old, too late smart. Particularly in my case&#8230;


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

5959HH said:


> From a practical point of view IMO the thread had at least some value, specifically illustrating that pictures don't necessarily provide definitive data regarding authenticity; and perhaps the only definitive answer would be from close examination by a Rolex expert that includes removing the caseback for evaluation of the movement as well.
> 
> I think many of us are already sensitized when a member with less than 100 posts illustrates an extremely difficult to obtain Rolex sports model from an AD, especially when notified by the AD within a week and no prior buying history. Had to be a very embarrassing situation for PF and felt badly for him under the circumstances. Sometimes we all discern that our opinion on a specific matter is supported by solid data, only to discover otherwise.


I suppose, but my point was about how quickly so many joined in with "Oh PF, you are such an expert...ah yes, I see it now too...definitely a fake and not even a good one". I can see why the thread was deleted. It was embarrassing for many.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Boring shirt day:


Nothing wrong with boring shirts. Only shirts I own are mostly various shade of blue and khaki. 








Except this one ^^^^^^


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> From a practical point of view IMO the thread had at least some value, specifically illustrating that pictures don't necessarily provide definitive data regarding authenticity; and perhaps the only definitive answer would be from close examination by a Rolex expert that includes removing the caseback for evaluation of the movement as well.
> 
> I think many of us are already sensitized when a member with less than 100 posts illustrates an extremely difficult to obtain Rolex sports model from an AD, especially when notified by the AD within a week and no prior buying history. *Had to be a very embarrassing situation for PF and felt badly for him under the circumstances*. Sometimes we all discern that our opinion on a specific matter is supported by solid data, only to discover otherwise.


Nope, didn't feel embarrased, settled it immediately with the owner, but, what is annoying is those people that decide to be offended in lieu of the owner and got angrier than him, and you know all righteous and all, telling me what I should or not should do on a forum, while probably being themselves the biggest jerks in real life.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

zengineer said:


> I suppose, but my point was about how quickly so many joined in with "Oh PF, you are such an expert...ah yes, I see it now too...definitely a fake and not even a good one". I can see why the thread was deleted. It was embarrassing for many.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yup, to most of his friends that are right here in this thread 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This just in! Heading to my watchmaker for sizing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nope, didn't feel embarrased, settled it immediately with the owner, but, what is annoying is those people that decide to be offended in lieu of the owner and got angrier than him, and you know all righteous and all, telling me what I should or not should do on a forum, while probably being themselves the biggest jerks in real life.


I also think you wouldn't be as flippant in real life. It's a lot more difficult to hide. 

But in any event we move on. I've had plenty of posts deleted but never an entire thread. Hopefully you've learnt from it. I definitely have.

Sve najbolje.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Your proposed trade is basically this -
> 
> GMT LN + BB = GMT BLNR
> 
> so essentially you are valuing the BLNR bezel at the same value as the BB.


Don't forget the GMT hand. But yes that little bit of blue makes it an entirely new watch and if you add a jubilee even more so. Always like black and blue as seen in my friendly avatar.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> I also think you wouldn't be as flippant in real life. It's a lot more difficult to hide.
> 
> But in any event we move on. I've had plenty of posts deleted but never an entire thread. Hopefully you've learnt from it. I definitely have.
> 
> Sve najbolje.


Well, in real life people don't communicate behind the safety of their screens, and insult you without consequences, so no, I am not flippant in real life, on the contrary.

That thread turned into a sh1tshow, I am very glad it was deleted ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> This just in! Heading to my watchmaker for sizing.


Congrats Sappie, I love this watch, I hope that it's a keeper... well, at least for six months 😉


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, in real life people don't communicate behind the safety of their screens, and insult you without consequences, so no, I am not flippant in real life, on the contrary.
> 
> That thread turned into a sh1tshow, I am very glad it was deleted


Or come up to you and point to your watch in a crowd and yell, that's fake!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> No.
> 
> I'd see Roscoe again. He's a quality guy.


I was joking Sappie. I'd rather get root canal.

However we do agree on something, Roscoe is a quality human being. I do worry about his mental health though. He seemed very sad last time he posted.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I was joking Sappie. I'd rather get root canal.
> 
> However we do agree on something, Roscoe is a quality human being. I do worry about his mental health though. He seemed very sad last time he posted.


Classy.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> This just in! Heading to my watchmaker for sizing.


Ooooohh I like that a lot!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Playing with the iPhone lenses


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Playing with the iPhone lenses


That is such a beauty!

The only issue for me is that is too big. The lugs are long and they don't curve down enough for me.

But dang it's beautiful!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waiting on my watch being sized.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The domed sapphire is pretty cool.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> This just in! Heading to my watchmaker for sizing.


Nice acquisition Sap. That GO diver is one of my favorite watches I've never owned.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

First Generation Screwback 5400 from 1985, in borrowed clothes, for today!! Have a just, safe, and healthy Thursday, folks!! 👍😷


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That is such a beauty!
> 
> The only issue for me is that is too big. The lugs are long and they don't curve down enough for me.
> 
> But dang it's beautiful!


It really is a stunning watch, especially for the $$

It is definitely bit at 43mm; it really does wear similar to the SkyDweller


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, in real life people don't communicate behind the safety of their screens, and insult you without consequences, so no, I am not flippant in real life, on the contrary.
> 
> That thread turned into a sh1tshow, I am very glad it was deleted 😉


Getting to the party late here but since I didn't read the thread before it was deleted, I wish it wasn't deleted; it would have been better to keep the thread alive (but locked) so that anyone could read all the comments in their entirety and decide for themselves what's what.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> This just in! Heading to my watchmaker for sizing.


Congratulations Sap! Love the big date on it. 😍

Now the question is how long will this one last? What's the over/under?


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Love that crystal, Sap. Congratulations. I'm really digging that date window as well.



Sappie66 said:


> The domed sapphire is pretty cool.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

To sell or not to sell?!! 😅


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Playing with the iPhone lenses


New 13?


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> To sell or not to sell?!! 😅
> View attachment 16136489


How about a forum giveaway?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

cheu_f50 said:


> How about a forum giveaway?


Marathon or G-Shock?? 😉😇


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Marathon. I have two Gs...I'm set.



JustAbe said:


> Marathon or G-Shock?? 😉😇


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> This just in! Heading to my watchmaker for sizing.


Congrats @Sappie66!! Wear it in good health, Sir!! 👍😷


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Getting to the party late here but since I didn't read the thread before it was deleted, I wish it wasn't deleted; it would have been better to keep the thread alive (but locked) so that anyone could read all the comments in their entirety and decide for themselves what's what.


Better for who?

(or is it "whom"?)

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> It really is a stunning watch, especially for the $$
> 
> It is definitely bit at 43mm; it really does wear similar to the SkyDweller


My GO is 43.2mm. Different fit.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> Marathon or G-Shock?? 😉😇


AP and ALS!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> AP and ALS!


So I am stuck with the PP and RM?!! 😂


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Getting to the party late here but since I didn't read the thread before it was deleted, I wish it wasn't deleted; it would have been better to keep the thread alive (but locked) so that anyone could read all the comments in their entirety and decide for themselves what's what.


Last I'd heard the thread was locked but subsequent to being locked, appears to have been completely deleted. The thread that had initiated it was the "I finally got the call" thread that is now locked but not deleted. At least not yet.

The whole thing appears based on a comedy of errors when some random guy insinuated a Rolex SubC was a fake watch apparently based on blurry pictures and PF ran with it. However PF was just one of many who misinterpreted the blurry pictures, including myself.

The lesson I learned was not to rush to judgment based on bad pictures. Perhaps the best validation is by a Rolex watchmaker and/or buying from an AD although nothing is 100%. I read of one instance when a new Rolex was returned to an AD but not before the first buyer had switched the Rolex movement for a fake movement, and the second buyer discovered the issue at warranty service at a RSC!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> The lesson I learned was not to rush to judgment based on bad pictures. Perhaps the best validation is by a Rolex watchmaker and/or buying from an AD although nothing is 100%. I read of one instance when a new Rolex was returned to an AD but not before the first buyer had switched the Rolex movement for a fake movement, and the *second buyer discovered the issue at warranty service at a RSC!*


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

zengineer said:


> Better for who?
> 
> (or is it "whom"?)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Better for the health and well-being of the multiverse.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> To sell or not to sell?!! 😅
> View attachment 16136489


I sold a $46.00 buckle today.😬😅


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> The lesson I learned was not to rush to judgment based on bad pictures. Perhaps the best validation is by a Rolex watchmaker and/or buying from an AD although nothing is 100%. I read of one instance when a new Rolex was returned to an AD but not before the first buyer had switched the Rolex movement for a fake movement, and the second buyer discovered the issue at warranty service at a RSC!


Wow, just wow. Hopefully the second buyer got his money back or was somehow made whole.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dang it all this GSAR talk is making me sentimental again.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> I sold a $46.00 buckle today.😬😅


Let's see the buckle @King_Neptune!! I own only one buckle from my days in Houston ages ago!! 😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> Let's see the buckle @King_Neptune!! I own only one buckle from my days in Houston ages ago!! 😅


🤣🤣


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh dear, rang the local Rolex AD the other day about the Rolex Sub-date list and he told me that they get 4-6 Subs per year and there are hundreds on the list. He did invite me in to try on a couple of other watches, which I can't buy.

He can't tell me when I will get the call and have been on the list since March 2019. So goodbye Rolex.

Needless to say, I contacted the omega Boutique and they have a new Speedy Pro Co-Axial with hesalite. Just dropped my money and they are kind enough to send it to me.

The Boutique is in my city so hopefully I will get it very soon.

I had been putting off buying anything too expensive after selling my 2 Omegas and mt DJ36, but decided that I'm not getting any younger, so will be flipping some watches soon.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> I sold a $46.00 buckle today.


Belt buckle? Was it a useful one?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16136640


Nice looking belt buckle. Unbelievably plush carpet.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Nice looking belt buckle. Unbelievably plush carpet.


Just a microfiber cloth and a Breitling tang buckle for leather and croco.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> 🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 16136640


I was thinking more like Texas buckle!! This one is 30 years old!! 👍😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Belt buckle? Was it a useful one?


Is that a can on your belt or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> I was thinking more like Texas buckle!! This one is 30 years old!! 👍😅
> 
> View attachment 16136662


Had one of these from my teens til I was about 40. A numbered, hand Made in Italy bronze by the master himself, Salvador Dali circa 1970's.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Had one of these from my teens til I was about 40. A numbered, hand Made in Italy bronze by the master himself, Salvador Dali circa 1970's.


What happened to it @King_Neptune?!! 🤩😱


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Had one of these from my teens til I was about 40. A numbered, hand Made in Italy bronze by the master himself, Salvador Dali circa 1970's.


Pirelli is my favorite Shoe brand @King_Neptune!!! 😱😂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Had one of these from my teens til I was about 40. A numbered, hand Made in Italy bronze by the master himself, Salvador Dali circa 1970's.


Salvador Dali is the only artist that ever made me run out of his gallery, feeling dizzy, sick, and nauseous in Barcelona!! Something to commemorate!! 😱


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> What happened to it @King_Neptune?!! 🤩😱


Didn't know what it really was because I had it "forever" and lost it during a move.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> Pirelli is my favorite Shoe brand @King_Neptune!!! 😱😂


I searched for a few moments. There's actually more styles than I would have guessed, men's and women's.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Last belts I bought were maybe twelve bucks each at the PX.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> I was thinking more like Texas buckle!! This one is 30 years old!! 👍😅
> 
> View attachment 16136662


I like this one. Ruby or diamond eyes would top it off well!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

zengineer said:


> I suppose, but my point was about how quickly so many joined in with "Oh PF, you are such an expert...ah yes, I see it now too...definitely a fake and not even a good one". I can see why the thread was deleted. It was embarrassing for many.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I guess part of the problem was some members weren't being objective and were reading the thread through rose-colored glasses because PF was the one started it.

*BUT*, if one side of the argument is "you can't really judge it's a *fake* based on a blurry photo", then shouldn't the other side of the argument be "you can't really judge if it's *real* based on a blurry photo"?

INSTEAD we immediately saw two camps, and some "more usual suspects" jumped in and attacked the thread with a preconceived notion in their minds, without basing it on facts, instead focused on who created the thread. I didn't see a problem with the thread in the beginning and I though it was legit to ask for a clearer photo just to clear the air. Isn't that the logical way to go?

We may agree or disagree whether it's "nice" to call out a potential fake, but like I mentioned before and I'll reiterate here, with shytty people like the TPG and HorologyHouse I'd much rather be overly cautious than to give a new member benefit of the doubt.

It's easy to take the high road, pitchforks in hands when everyone's hiding anonymously behind an avatar. The $10k question is, would you have done the same in real life and there's a chance to get scammed?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Last belts I bought were maybe twelve bucks each at the PX.


As long as your britches are held up, that's just right in my book. 🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> I searched for a few moments. There's actually more styles than I would have guessed, men's and women's.


Pirelli collaborates on the best driving shoes and car shoes (tires) ever made!! 🤩😍😎 🤣🤣😇


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Last belts I bought were maybe twelve bucks each at the PX.


What is PX?!! 😊😜


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nope, didn't feel embarrased, settled it immediately with the owner, but, what is annoying is those people that decide to be offended in lieu of the owner and got angrier than him, and you know all righteous and all, telling me what I should or not should do on a forum, while probably being themselves the biggest jerks in real life.


Yep, it's like when two guys have an argument in a bar and everyone else's going "fight, fight, fight!"
And as the two guys quit arguing up in the balcony, came to an agreement, the spectators downstairs starts fighting...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> I like this one. Ruby or diamond eyes would top it off well!


It has rubies on the round bits!! 😊😎


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> 6-9 months on the rebuild is the guesstimate. Summer is coming to an end so everything will be a little more tolerable for a while anyways. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Weather was great today, hope you got to enjoy it!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, *in real life people don't communicate behind the safety of their screens, and insult you without consequences*, so no, I am not flippant in real life, on the contrary.
> 
> That thread turned into a sh1tshow, I am very glad it was deleted ?


Exactly!

Now, who's that Dick Mui? Why is he behaving like a Dick?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Wow, just wow. Hopefully the second buyer got his money back or was somehow made whole.


One would think so.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> 6-9 months on the rebuild is the guesstimate. Summer is coming to an end so everything will be a little more tolerable for a while anyways. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If you need any elbow grease, holler on PM, Sir!! 😊


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16136640


Breitling buckle?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Belt buckle? Was it a useful one?


You get an A+ for creativity.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Breitling buckle?


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> This just in! Heading to my watchmaker for sizing.


That blue is gorgeous! Love the big date complication as well.
This one will stay for at least 3 months?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> Just a microfiber cloth and a Breitling tang buckle for leather and croco.


#neverreadahead


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> *BUT*, if one side of the argument is "you can't really judge it's a *fake* based on a blurry photo", then shouldn't the other side of the argument be "you can't really judge if it's *real* based on a blurry photo"?
> 
> INSTEAD we immediately saw two camps, and some "more usual suspects" jumped in and attacked the thread with a preconceived notion in their minds, without basing it on facts, instead focused on who created the thread. I didn't see a problem with the thread in the beginning and I though it was legit to ask for a clearer photo just to clear the air. Isn't that the logical way to go?


Yup -- sitting back and waiting for more info should have been the way to go from the very beginning.

Bugs the shyt outta me when an argument is built on speculation.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Breitling buckle?


Yep. 18mm for leather & croco. It was brand new still.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I thought about watching reality TV, but I just decided to read WUS


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> I thought about watching reality TV, but I just decided to read WUS


Hey! I resemble that remark.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark.


For which reality show are you the executive producer?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> What is PX?!! 😊😜


It's the home of the CHEAPEST COFFEE MAKER IN THE USA


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It's the home of the CHEAPEST COFFEE MAKER IN THE USA
> 
> View attachment 16136773


We were shopping around for an espresso machine, but you just saved me $1489!!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> I thought about watching reality TV, but I just decided to read WUS


They are the same thing - a bunch of supposedly real participants acting behind avatars creating drama available for everyone to watch! 🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> For which reality show are you the executive producer?


The hoarders one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> I was thinking more like Texas buckle!! This one is 30 years old!!
> 
> View attachment 16136662











My Texas buckle I haven't used for awhile


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Long day including a visit to the doc's. Going to bed.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It's the home of the CHEAPEST COFFEE MAKER IN THE USA
> 
> View attachment 16136773


GF

Are these good machines? Worth it over a Breville espresso maker? Or too many things to go wrong?


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I guess part of the problem was some members weren't being objective and were reading the thread through rose-colored glasses because PF was the one started it.
> 
> *BUT*, if one side of the argument is "you can't really judge it's a *fake* based on a blurry photo", then shouldn't the other side of the argument be "you can't really judge if it's *real* based on a blurry photo"?
> 
> ...


But one of those sides did not start a separate thread insisting they were certain about the authenticity of the man's new watch. I posted early in the thread that I thought it was out of line to start the thread insisting (not just questioning) it was fake. That had nothing to do with who started the thread...it had to do with a blurred photo taken under harsh retail lighting and maybe a flash.

It wasn't being offered for sale here. It wasn't listed on Ebay. He isn't TPG and I don't know who HorologyHouse is but don't remember them having anything to do with the man's new Submariner.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My Texas buckle I haven't used for awhile


Is it for sale!!! I hope not made in China!!! ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Are these good machines? Worth it over a Breville espresso maker? Or too many things to go wrong?
> View attachment 16136790











Here's my >10 y/o Braun that hopefully will outlive me.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Here's my >10 y/o Braun that hopefully will outlive me.


I hope it lasts 25 more years and you outlive it!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> Is it for sale!!! I hope not made in China!!!











No, it's ~50 years old and was made in Norman Oklahoma.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

zengineer said:


> But one of those sides did not start a separate thread insisting they were certain about the authenticity of the man's new watch .
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


If you truly believe we should have given the new Submariner owner "benefit of the doubt", shouldn't we give benefit of the doubt to the thread creator, PF in this case, that he only had good intentions in mind when he started that thread?

Like I already mentioned in the post you replied to, we may agree or disagree whether that thread should have been created in the first place, gven the current climate on anything Rolex related I'd err on being overly cautious than naive and take everything at face value.

And please, spare me the "oh but his reputation is damaged, dragged through the mud" bit. Unless you all use your real name as your forum handle like a certain Dick here, there's no damage to the man's reputation. There's none to begin with.

This will be the last comment I have on this topic, I think I've made my stance clear. If we keep this up it will resemble this scenario to the T. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Now, who's that Dick Mui? Why is he behaving like a Dick?


My daughter asked me last night over dinner, why the *__* is called a dick. Needless to say i was speechless. Didnt know what to say.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My daughter asked me last night over dinner, why the *__* is called a dick. Needless to say i was speechless. Didnt know what to say.


Perhaps King Richard was a Dick? 🤣


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I guess part of the problem was some members weren't being objective and were reading the thread through rose-colored glasses because PF was the one started it.
> 
> *BUT*, if one side of the argument is "you can't really judge it's a *fake* based on a blurry photo", then shouldn't the other side of the argument be "you can't really judge if it's *real* based on a blurry photo"?
> 
> ...


I didn't contribute to that thread. I didn't make one comment however it was like a 6 car pile up. I just couldn't look away.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Galaga said:


> I didn't contribute to that thread. I didn't make one comment however it was like a 5 car pile up. I just couldn't look away.


??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Is that a can on your belt or are you just happy to see me?


Always bro Pong, always.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That blue is gorgeous! Love the big date complication as well.
> This one will stay for at least 3 months?


It's only Day 1, but it's definitely a keeper. Trust me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> It's only Day 1, but it's definitely a keeper. Trust me.


For the next month or so? 

did you say the same for the Breitling?  not sure.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> For the next month or so?
> 
> did you say the same for the Breitling?  not sure.


Actually I did not.

And I was not looking to get rid of the Breitling. Someone contacted me about it and he so happened to have the SeaQ.

When I was in Montreal last month, I tried that exact same blue SeaQ on my wrist at an AD so I knew I would love it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually I did not.
> 
> And I was not looking to get rid of the Breitling. Someone contacted me about it and he so happened to have the SeaQ.
> 
> When I was in Montreal last month, I tried that exact same blue SeaQ on my wrist at an AD so I knew I would love it.


Agreed. SeaQ is a beauty.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Was out with my lady tonight. Tried a cool new beer. Sometimes these weird things turn out to be really bad but this one was exceptionally good. I'd have it again for sure.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Why the 😭
U KNEW that'd happen.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> New 13?


Nope! Just my 12 Pro. Not upgrading this year


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Finished my irish bottle and opened this just now. And for some reason, the cigar reminded me of Big Al.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nope! Just my 12 Pro. Not upgrading this year


a very dear client/friend just gifted me with a 12pro. So might switch phones soon. Using an 8 now.

i dont remember buying a phone for myself ever.  Either gifts from friends, company supplied or given free by the network.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup -- sitting back and waiting for more info should have been the way to go from the very beginning.
> 
> Bugs the shyt outta me when an argument is built on speculation.


This, exactly this! I made the call on the watch posted by the owner, AND the claim that he got it in a week without ever buying anything AT ALL from the AD. The owner shimed in saying that it was a bad picture and offered to post the full kit including the warranty card and expected my publis apologies if proven wrong. I replied that only a good picture of the dial was enough and that we had a deal. The exchange between the owner and me was civil, he said that he was at work and needed 12 hours to get home to take the picture, I told him no rush. Thats when the sh1tshow and specuations started and people asking the owner not to post anything because he had nothing to prove because they already had their opinion made; that's not how it works, it's not about opinions, it's about a call I made based on a picture, and that picture showed lettering deformations, only another picture could set the record straight. I asked everydody to put the thread on hold while waiting for the owner to post the picture, to no avail, and the owner ended up asking his wife at home to take a picture and send it to him for him to post. He posted the picture, the dial didn't have the same letterings deformations as the first one, I apologised, the owner accepted my apologies, end of story.

But no, the angry crowd wasn't satisfied, they didn't like how and where I posted the apologies, they even insisted to the owner that he shouldn't accept the apologies, and weren't satisfied that the story ended the way it did, as agreed on between the owner and me, and started ad hominem attacks that went on and on, mostly from people that don't and will never own a Rolex, and would never be exposed to any risk of being scammed one day. In fact, they went so far in their attacks that's why the thread was deleted after being locked, as I am sure Brad didn't want to keep all the insulting post, and there were to many of them for a selective clean up.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Are these good machines? Worth it over a Breville espresso maker? Or too many things to go wrong?
> View attachment 16136790


This is an automated espresso machine better suited for an office, and it's not a real espresso machine, ie, the classic ones that the Italians and espresso aficionados use in their homes. Even an entry level Italian lever machine makes a better espresso. Let me know if you ever want experiment the joy of making your own espresso, I'll help you selecting the best set up according to the budget you decide to allocate.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with going on your " gut" and being happy to apologise if wrong.

You know I could not care less PF.

If I'm in doubt, I'm still going to trust my mates.

At end of day this may well of deterred any knowing bogus owner sellers from not believing they won't get called out.

If I'd bought a fake I'd be pretty bloody ropeable. 

In a different take, I'm glad it ended this way.

If I posted a purchase and some one did not advise me there are potential issues re legitimate piece , and humoured me I'd be annoyed if not told by forum members. 

No skin off anyone's nose.

Bad pic..questions re pic. 
Pic verified case closed surely.

No issue...none.

My two bob's worth.
Dave


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Nothing wrong with going on your " gut" and being happy to apologise if wrong.
> 
> You know I could not care less PF.
> 
> ...


Happened to me before in another forum. Similar thing. I posted a better pic. Case closed.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Somebody said this was fake


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

zengineer said:


> But one of those sides did not start a separate thread insisting they were certain about the authenticity of the man's new watch. I posted early in the thread that I thought it was out of line to start the thread insisting (not just questioning) it was fake. That had nothing to do with who started the thread...it had to do with a blurred photo taken under harsh retail lighting and maybe a flash.
> 
> It wasn't being offered for sale here. It wasn't listed on Ebay. He isn't TPG and I don't know who HorologyHouse is but don't remember them having anything to do with the man's new Submariner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


Usually, scams begin with a good story, and not a direct sale's pitch, by unknown members with low count that nobody knows. They usually post a picture of a fake in demand Rolex supposedly asking for advice or whatever story of restoring a high value vintage, and wait for the offers to get to their PM box. I personally unmasked many of them, that were also defended by people that knew nothing about Rolex. It's easy for the guys that don't usually follow all those threads to try to cast a shadow on my Rolex expertise and try to take advantage of a bad judgement call, ie, using one single picture; the error was a judgement error, not a technical error, and in hindsight, I should have waited for other pictures to be posted.

I was thinking of making a thread compiling all the potential and confirmed scammers I outed, but, it would be too much work to prove what? and to whom? people that know me and trust me usually ask for my advices directly by PM, and none was disappointed by the results, on the contrary.

Now, if you don't know the Horology House story, no wonder you are not very aware of the Rolex related scams. Horology House was a youtube channel operated by an Australian watch youtuber/dealer , Christopher Essery, that was very popular with a large fan base and followers, he also made videos about how to spot fake Rolexes, but, guess the irony, he was selling fake watches and was busted for selling a fake Daytona for $21K back then to a client. That client posted the story and the follow up including his correspodence with Essery in TRF, and it wasn't the only one, others came out in the same thread.









News: The Unfolding Horology House Scandal - ATELIER DE GRIFF


The online watch community is almost entirely built on trust. For example trust that the established members of the community – the ‘trusted sellers’ – are bonafide and transactions will go through based on nothing more than a handshake. For the most part, this works. Yes, watches worth (tens...




atelierdegriff.com





Edited for typo.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Somebody said this was fake
> View attachment 16137213


There is one like this one that is posted from time to time in this forum that is a bad fake (yes, obvious in every single picture), I never outed the poster, and I wish he would read this and refrain from posting it.

That being said, you are a man of great taste Pong, so are every Smurf owners 😉


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

5959HH said:


> No, it's ~50 years old and was made in Norman Oklahoma.


I thought for Texas that made in Norman, OK would be worse&#8230;


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> There is one like this one that is posted from time to time in this forum that is a bad fake (yes, obvious in every single picture), I never outed the poster, and I wish he would read this and refrain from posting it.
> 
> That being said, you are a man of great taste Pong, so are every Smurf owners 😉


Do right, happy rest.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> a very dear client/friend just gifted me with a 12pro. So might switch phones soon. Using an 8 now.
> 
> i dont remember buying a phone for myself ever.  Either gifts from friends, company supplied or given free by the network.


So we can expect better photos very, very soon? 👍🏻


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> This, exactly this! I made the call on the watch posted by the owner, AND the claim that he got it in a week without ever buying anything AT ALL from the AD. The owner shimed in saying that it was a bad picture and offered to post the full kit including the warranty card and expected my publis apologies if proven wrong. I replied that only a good picture of the dial was enough and that we had a deal. The exchange between the owner and me was civil, he said that he was at work and needed 12 hours to get home to take the picture, I told him no rush. Thats when the sh1tshow and specuations started and people asking the owner not to post anything because he had nothing to prove because they already had their opinion made; that's not how it works, it's not about opinions, it's about a call I made based on a picture, and that picture showed lettering deformations, only another picture could set the record straight. I asked everydody to put the thread on hold while waiting for the owner to post the picture, to no avail, and the owner ended up asking his wife at home to take a picture and send it to him for him to post. He posted the picture, the dial didn't have the same letterings deformations as the first one, I apologised, the owner accepted my apologies, end of story.
> 
> But no, the angry crowd wasn't satisfied, they didn't like how and where I posted the apologies, they even insisted to the owner that he shouldn't accept the apologies, and weren't satisfied that the story ended the way it did, as agreed on between the owner and me, and started ad hominem attacks that went on and on, mostly from people that don't and will never own a Rolex, and would never be exposed to any risk of being scammed one day. In fact, they went so far in their attacks that's why the thread was deleted after being locked, as I am sure Brad didn't want to keep all the insulting post, and there were to many of them for a selective clean up.


You shouldn't have started the thread in the first place.

Live n' learn.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Usually, scams begin with a good story, and not a direct sale's pitch, by unknown members with low count that nobody knows. They usually post a picture of a fake in demand Rolex supposedly asking for advice or whatever story of restoring a high value vintage, and wait for the offers to get to their PM box. I personally unmasked many of them, that were also defended by people that knew nothing about Rolex. It's easy for the guys that don't usually follow all those threads to try to cast a shadow on my Rolex expertise and try to take advantage of a bad judgement call, ie, using one single picture; the error was a judgement error, not a technical error, and in hindsight, I should have waited for other pictures to be posted.
> 
> I was thinking of making a thread compiling all the potential and confirmed scammers I outed, but, it would be too much work to prove what? and to whom? people that know me and trust me usually ask for my advices directly by PM, and none was disappointed by the results, on the contrary.
> 
> ...


Personally I think that thread shouldn't have been deleted, in fact it should be stickied! 
People would THINK TWICE before posting fakes if they are weary that they might get busted.

But that's just the opinion of a Dick. ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> You shouldn't have started the thread in the first place.
> 
> Live n' learn.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think that thread shouldn't have been deleted, in fact it should be stickied!
> People would THINK TWICE before posting fakes if they are weary that they might get busted.
> 
> But that's just the opinion of a Dick. 😏


But that guy's watch ended up being real, that's why there was an apology. So what's your point? He should just be the sacrificial lamb for fake watches that may be posted in the future?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> But that guy's watch ended up being real, that's why there was an apology. So what's your point? He should just be the sacrificial lamb for future fake watches that may be posted in the future?


Sacrificial? Who died? A sheep? 🤣

Let's just give an example here, and feel free to correct me if you believe this to be wrong.

A beat cop sees a suspicious character roaming the streets. It's late at night. There's a bulge in his pants.

Should the beat cop:

A. Stop the guy and check him, and apologize if he's just horny;
B. Pretend he didn't spot him, and continue his beat;
C. Whatever the f you think is the appropriate action.

Ball's in your court.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice straw man.



mui.richard said:


> Sacrificial? Who died? A sheep? ?
> 
> Let's just give an example here, and feel free to correct me if you believe this to be wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> ...
> 
> And please, spare me the "oh but his reputation is damaged, dragged through the mud" bit. Unless you all use your real name as your forum handle like a certain Dick here, there's no damage to the man's reputation....


I never went in that direction. It is the least of what was wrong with how this unfolded.

With everything else locked and/or deleted, I suspect finishing the discussion in the comfort of this thread will eventually lead to a call for the Sub buyer to apologize for taking a bad picture and causing all of this.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

zengineer said:


> I never went in that direction. It is the least of what was wrong with how this unfolded.
> 
> With everything else locked and/or deleted, I suspect finishing the discussion in the comfort of this thread will eventually lead to a call for the Sub buyer to apologize for taking a bad picture and causing all of this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Oh no you never did, just a few others in the deleted thread. I thought it was okay to bring up that point as it seems some are forgetting we're mostly anonymous here and it's just silly internet/forum banter.

If I've offended you in some ways by bringing that up I do apologize. ☺


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Eisenhammer said:


> Nice straw man.


Love to hear your thoughts if you believe my logic is flawed. Perhaps you have a better analogy?


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I certainly understand the direction you tried to take with your analogy, but to draw a parallel with what PF did versus a cop deciding what to do in the hypothetical situation of a potential criminal with a deadly weapon is laughable. Are there parallels to be drawn? Sure. But your analogy is a straw man argument. We all know what the cop should do in that situation.



mui.richard said:


> Love to hear your thoughts if you believe my logic is flawed. Perhaps you have a better analogy?


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Sacrificial? Who died? A sheep?
> 
> Let's just give an example here, and feel free to correct me if you believe this to be wrong.
> 
> ...


Obviously the cop should conclude based on the random tip that the person is guilty and shoot him. If it turns out the guy wasn't a bad actor, just apologize and suggest to his widow that he shouldn't have acted so mysteriously.

It will be a good warning to actual criminals.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Ip Man is on a roll tonight.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn! Just 9 hrs ago I said that post was the last comment I have on this topic and now it seems I've broken my word.

Do I need to issue an apology in a new thread? Or is it ok I just stop right here and apologize?

As an olive branch...my friend says hello. ☺


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Sacrificial? Who died? A sheep? 🤣
> 
> Let's just give an example here, and feel free to correct me if you believe this to be wrong.
> 
> ...


Balls in his pants.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Eisenhammer said:


> I certainly understand the direction you tried to take with your analogy, but to draw a parallel with what PF did versus a cop deciding what to do in the hypothetical situation of a potential criminal with a deadly weapon is laughable. Are there parallels to be drawn? Sure. But your analogy is a straw man argument. We all know what the cop should do in that situation.


Apparently @zengineer has a better action suggested 😅


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Damn! Just 9 hrs ago I said that post was the last comment I have on this topic and now it seems I've broken my word.
> 
> Do I need to issue an apology in a new thread? Or is it ok I just stop right here and apologize?
> 
> ...


You're being sneaky tonight Richard, is that really a girl or are you trying to trick me with a lady boy?

That jawline is suspicious.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Hahaha. I saw that. As men, we've all had a 'quick trigger' from time to time.



mui.richard said:


> Apparently @zengineer has a better action suggested ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Eisenhammer said:


> Hahaha. I saw that. As men, we've all had a 'quick trigger' from time to time.


My trigger happy days are long gone...🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> *But that guy's watch ended up being real, that's why there was an apology*. So what's your point? He should just be the sacrificial lamb for fake watches that may be posted in the future?


Let me make a clarification here as I did in the incoming thread. My apology is for calling the watch fake based on a bad picture, it doesn't equate to an authentication, I don't authenticate watches based on pictures, nobody can do it. The authenticity of the watch has been established by the owner who provided enough informations (provenance, bills, pictures) to satisfy the crowd.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let me make a clarification here as I did in the incoming thread. My apology is for calling the watch fake based on a bad picture, it doesn't equate to an authentication, *I don't authenticate watches based on pictures, nobody can do it.* The authenticity of the watch has been established by the owner who provided enough informations (provenance, bills, pictures) to satisfy the crowd.


Wait -- what? Then what do you call what you did? Fake-ification?

"Authentication" is a _process_, not a verdict. A watch can pass or fail authentication. You decided to fail a watch using the same evidence (or lack thereof) that you _also_ say isn't enough to pass a watch.

And the circumstantial "evidence" you tacked on - new member, amazingly short wait - had nothing to do with the watch itself, either. Remember when you were a noob on WUS? What if you posted any of your upper-end watches (or a new Sub), or your entire collection, and some longstanding members jumped on you and called your collection fake and tarred you as a fraud? Would you have posted up pictures of all the receipts? Or maybe just said "fawk this noise" and never came back?

It's like you're surprised that all the bar patrons are upset by how you set fire to the vodka cabinet.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Finished my irish bottle and opened this just now. And for some reason, the cigar reminded me of Big Al.


Damn, I hope a cigarillo doesn't remind you of me!

I'm more of a churchill guy if any ladies are interested


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


I'm almost glad that MrsBS doesn't like wearing my watches.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


Oh well, that's the last you'll see of that watch...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> This is an automated espresso machine better suited for an office, and it's not a real espresso machine, ie, the classic ones that the Italians and espresso aficionados use in their homes. Even an entry level Italian lever machine makes a better espresso. Let me know if you ever want experiment the joy of making your own espresso, I'll help you selecting the best set up according to the budget you decide to allocate.


Yeah, a La Pavoni would be a classic. James Bond (well, Roger Moore) used one. Friends of ours have a Breville/Sage Barista Express, and MrsBS seems to like the lattes they can get out of it. She wants something easy to operate while I could see myself nerding out with a super-basic Flair or a stovetop 9Barista. We won't get a proper machine, though, until we move to a home with a bigger kitchen and more countertop space.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

The Hash:

This nice new member, Kavants, gets a _really _nice new watch and comes on to share. Coincidentally, he also just graduated from the Pongster Institiute of Photo Journalism.

Some dude from the Plastic Square watch forum throws a couple grenades. Fires break out [the world is already burning, have mercy upon us all]..

Approximately one hundred degrees of longitude to the east, PF is standing on the terraced lawn (freshly cut) admiring his 1938 Packard Super Eight fire truck, just back from the show on Amelia Isle. The truck is still topped off with water for the closing ceremonies and the next course of action is clear - a virtual mandate. The stars have aligned, horology swings in the balance.

All Valves Open. Ten thousand gallons of pure cure hit the alleged perpetrator in a way not heretofore imagined.

The fires die out as the Plastic-Squared assailant vanishes. The Packard is empty but still proudly reflects a familiar gleam into the eyes of a forming mob. Pride and prejudice move in unison toward the perimeter, a big silver Tuba stands at the ready but never sure of the direction of march(?).

Collateral damage lies about. The crowd wants justice. New assailants approach-

_That _familiar figure moves in from the flank

"No more hash."
"Why!?"
"Nobody likes rehash, that's why."

THE END


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brilliant messaging.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> This nice new member, Kavants, gets a _really _nice new watch and comes on to share. Coincidentally, he also just graduated from the *Pongster Institiute of Photo Journalism*.


IT'S PONG'S FAULT


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The new version of macOS Safari scans image data and displays it on mouse hover, apparently:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dialing in for standup in five minutes.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> The new version of macOS Safari scans image data and displays it on mouse hover, apparently:
> View attachment 16137537


Should be "Hair Water Swimsuit top Lingerie top Leg Dude"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My second favorite Zimbe. But my favorite Samurai.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> So we can expect better photos very, very soon? 👍🏻


Does it follow?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16137386


Is that a vintage one bro? Nice.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> You're being sneaky tonight Richard, is that really a girl or are you trying to trick me with a lady boy?
> 
> That jawline is suspicious.


Only one way to find out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brilliant messaging.
> 
> View attachment 16137530


Next week, am gonna get vaccinated a third time. Is that even a sound idea?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> My second favorite Zimbe. But my favorite Samurai.
> View attachment 16137674


BLURRY
FAKE AF


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> BLURRY
> FAKE AF


Yup. It's a real Rolex. I just changed the dial and case to make it look like a Seiko.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Next week, am gonna get vaccinated a third time. Is that even a sound idea?


Yup. We're on pace for a yearly booster anyway just like annual flu shots.

The interviewee here, posted yesterday, reminded me that the 1918 flu is technically still around, and it's what those annual shots are really for.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Somebody said this was fake
> View attachment 16137213


Well, you did take the picture didn't you?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. We're on pace for a yearly booster anyway just like annual flu shots.
> 
> The interviewee here, posted yesterday, reminded me that the 1918 flu is technically still around, and it's what those annual shots are really for.


I dont have annual flu shots. But i have kids have them.

my first shot was in april. second in may.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Wait -- what? Then what do you call what you did? Fake-ification?
> 
> "Authentication" is a _process_, not a verdict. A watch can pass or fail authentication. You decided to fail a watch using the same evidence (or lack thereof) that you _also_ say isn't enough to pass a watch.
> 
> ...


Let me see how I can work my way through your complex mind BSi 

Ok, imagine the Joconde was stolen, and two guys sent pictures pretending to have found the stolen painting and are willing to return it, what would be the response of the Louvre?

The one on the left, don't bother sir, and thank you for contacting us. The one on the right, please drop by so we can check it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> The new version of macOS Safari scans image data and displays it on mouse hover, apparently:
> View attachment 16137537


It detected hair in that picture?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Is that a vintage one bro? Nice.


Thanks. Speedmaster '57 current model. But it's a vintage re-issue, I think.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Thanks. Speedmaster '57 current model. But it's a vintage re-issue, I think.


Ah. The one George Clooney wears while riding a bike?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Ah. The one George Clooney wears while riding a bike?


Exactly.

I checked, and he does not wear a watch while making or drinking Nespresso! 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Coincidentally, he also just graduated from the Pongster Institiute of Photo Journalism.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Ah. The one George Clooney wears while riding a bike?


Godfrey, was that the 60th anniversary reissue together with the seamaster 300 and the railmaster?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> It detected hair in that picture?


Well, on top of her head...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, on top of her head...


Oh right.

Thought it was regarding the cropped area.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Wait -- what? Then what do you call what you did? Fake-ification?
> 
> "Authentication" is a _process_, not a verdict. A watch can pass or fail authentication. You decided to fail a watch using the same evidence (or lack thereof) that you _also_ say isn't enough to pass a watch.
> 
> ...


Maybe, maybe not. I agree that no one can truly prove a watch is 100% authentic by just simply photos alone. The watch should be inspected in person, case opened, paperwork verified, etc.

However sometimes photos are enough to determine that the watch *might* be questionable. Keyword: might. Keep in mind, at the end of the day, it's all opinions of amateurs with varying degrees of knowledge, so one can take it as gospel or with a grain of salt.

Theoretically speaking, if the watch was indeed fake and the user vanished after being called out but returned months later to sell his Sub, wouldn't you want to know to make an informed purchase decision? Again, this didn't happen but it might have gone this way and PF would have been hailed a hero instead of people with pitchforks calling for his head.

"You either die a hero, or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain."

I'm of the mindset that if a watch/story/owner might be questionable, it should be called out and allow a honest discussion to occur. Looking at it from a high level, there are more warnings of possible fakes and ill intentions down the line than there are mistakes. As long as that's the case, the community as a whole continues to be served in a positive way.

And for God's sake people, get a decent camera and learn how to take a decent photo! ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> Well I guess you succeeded in getting a reply since the quote showed up in my alert list ...I did try to put that comment in context time wise . G at that point 8 days ago in Mickey's thread was tearing everyone up ...mickey archer mui sap ..so I can not claim complete innocence.
> When quoting someone , I think you should use the whole post and not one piece.
> But having said that, I am not instigating anyone to do anything . If you think I control g , you are nuts.
> Kinda creepy if you are monitoring that thread. I never monitored Bro.
> ...


Just to put this to bed, BT and I conversed via PM. All good and done now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


>


Sap you might as well kiss that GO diver goodbye.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Why the
> U KNEW that'd happen.


#nra


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Theoretically speaking, if the watch was indeed fake and the user vanished after being called out but returned months later to sell his Sub, wouldn't you want to know to make an informed purchase decision? Again, this didn't happen but it might have gone this way and PF would have been hailed a hero instead of people with pitchforks calling for his head.


So then it would've been better to wait until he came back to sell.

And +1000 to "learn to take a decent photo" (side-eye glance at Pong)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> <snip>
> 
> And for God's sake people, get a decent camera and learn how to take a decent photo! 😂


Yeah, only Pong is allowed to keep his, his blurry pictures became an art form, and his blurry watches are a reminder that we don't need a clear vision to see beauty; Dali deformed watches for a living, Pong lives to blur watches.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

mav said:


> I'm of the mindset that if a watch/story/owner might be questionable, it should be called out and allow a honest discussion to occur.


No. You should be damn sure before casting aspersions. Problem in this case was the poster was damn sure. 😂


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

harry_flashman said:


> I thought for Texas that made in Norman, OK would be worse&#8230;


Actually if you look a a map, Texas and Oklahoma both appear to be one huge state. If I leave my house and drive north on Highway 75, I have crossed the Red River and am in Oklahoma in less than an hour.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16137950


Hey, we can actually see the texture on the bezel insert.

Get some ointment for that sore, though. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Brey17 said:


> No. You should be damn sure before casting aspersions. Problem in this case was the poster was damn sure. 😂


This discussion is between friends, please stay out of it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Brey17 said:


> No. You should be damn sure before casting aspersions. Problem in this case was the poster was damn sure. 😂


With fakes as good as they are currently, it's impossible to be 100% dame sure of anything these days unfortunately. Remember the Horology House saga? He scammed at least a dozen people and there were many questionable warning signs along the way. But no one dared to call him out until that infamous fake Daytona he sold.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16137950


Using the new iPhone already brother Pong?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Using the new iPhone already brother Pong?


Not yet. My boss wont let me use it until i buy a protective case for it. So maybe by the weekend.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Using the new iPhone already brother Pong?


#Godfrey
Wait, you're wearing your watch on the right wrist. Somehow that helped? 🤔


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, we can actually see the texture on the bezel insert.
> 
> Get some ointment for that sore, though. ?‍♂


Nah, it's healing on its own.

though i think i put some paw paw on it


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> Wait, you're wearing your watch on the right wrist. Somehow that helped? 🤔


So i am a natural lefty when it comes to taking pictures?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The Hash:
> 
> This nice new member, Kavants, gets a _really _nice new watch and comes on to share. Coincidentally, he also just graduated from the Pongster Institiute of Photo Journalism.
> 
> ...


If I were an English literature professor I would give you an A+ for that bit of creative essay.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> Wait, you're wearing your watch on the right wrist. Somehow that helped? ?


#doublegodfrey
Bro Pong you've inadvertently exposed your secret - your right hand is shaky and can't hold a camera worth a damn.

Wonder what caused that shaky right hand...


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mav said:


> With fakes as good as they are currently, it's impossible to be 100% dame sure of anything these days unfortunately. Remember the Horology House saga? He scammed at least a dozen people and there were many questionable warning signs along the way. But no one dared to call him out until that infamous fake Daytona he sold.


There is a difference between questioning a watch and declaring it fake and a bad fake at that based on a fuzzy wristshot.

Probably shouldn't have had the thread deleted so all the outsiders wouldn't come here to discuss.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> #doublegodfrey
> Bro Pong you've inadvertently exposed your secret - your right hand is shaky and can't hold a camera worth a damn.
> 
> Wonder what caused that shaky right hand...


Hmmmm.

too many checks being signed?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, we can actually see the texture on the bezel insert.


"Accidents will happen."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> too many checks being signed?


If you say so, if you say so. 😏


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

*Guys, let's put to rest that fake watch story once for all. What happens outside of OOO stays outside of OOO*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

mav said:


> With fakes as good as they are currently, it's impossible to be 100% dame sure of anything these days unfortunately. Remember the Horology House saga? He scammed at least a dozen people and there were many questionable warning signs along the way. But no one dared to call him out until that infamous fake Daytona he sold.


Sure, I completely understand that. That's a far cry different than what happened here. I think there's a way to go about it reasonably, but this certainly wasn't it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> too many checks being signed?


You need this from Jaquet Droz so you can use your right hand for more useful things.....





Like taking wrist shots.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yeah, only Pong is allowed to keep his, his blurry pictures became an art form, and his blurry watches are a reminder that we don't need a clear vision to see beauty; Dali deformed watches for a living, Pong lives to blur watches.


Blurry photos are Pong's trademark. Don't ever change Pong! 😊


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yeah, only Pong is allowed to keep his, his blurry pictures became an art form, and his blurry watches are a reminder that we don't need a clear vision to see beauty; Dali deformed watches for a living, Pong lives to blur watches.


Yes but Pong blurs watches in an artistic, creative manner. As a highly effective cure of his demonstrative tremor, I advised Pong to start drinking. Heavily. However it is obvious he disregarded my professional advice as his blurry pictures persist.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

@Brey17 and @zengineer welcome to OoO

i suppose there's a reason why the mods deleted that thread. And let's just leave the matter at that. It was a learning lesson for all.

now, here in OoO, we dont take things too seriously. We discuss anything especially Jenna.

that's your cue @BigSeikoFan


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Yes but Pong blurs watches in an artistic, creative manner. As a highly effective cure of his demonstrative tremor, I advised Pong to start drinking. Heavily. However it is obvious he disregarded my professional advice as his blurry pictures persist.


Is that medically true bro? Drinking cures tremors?

been tipsy since noon today. Recovered by dinner though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Is that medically true bro? Drinking cures tremors?
> 
> been tipsy since noon today. Recovered by dinner though.


Continue drinking. Take two aspirin tonight. Call me in the morning.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Lately, ive been sticking to single malt and gin. Occasionally white wine. No mixing though. As much as possible. So far so good. No hangovers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

5959HH said:


> If I were an English literature professor I would give you an A+ for that bit of creative essay.


Thanks - probably just a bit over-caffeinated this A.M.

But, we do enjoy an eclectic mix of personalities and it seemed like an opportunity to have a little "walk-away" from the dust. ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Continue drinking. Take two aspirin tonight. Call me in the morning.


I am not too much into drugs. And i just use breathing exercises to combat tipsyness.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks - probably just a bit over-caffeinated this A.M.
> 
> But, we do enjoy an eclectic mix of personalities and it seemed like an opportunity to have a little "walk-away" from the dust. ?


That's OoO. Eclectic.

electric also. Sometimes.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

One of the TV shows am watching now is Polish. 1983. Another is Swedish. Quicksand.

just finished a Korean. Squid Game.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Continue drinking. Take two aspirin tonight. Call me in the morning.


This right here ladies and gents is sound medical advice from the good doctor.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> This right here ladies and gents is sound medical advice from the good doctor.


I love that TV series also. Both me and the boss.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> @Brey17 and @zengineer welcome to OoO
> 
> i suppose there's a reason why the mods deleted that thread. And let's just leave the matter at that. It was a learning lesson for all.
> 
> ...


Godfrey

there's also a lexicon. Easy enough to learn. Just hang around.

i am not sure which one is the keeper of the glossary


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Continue drinking. Take two aspirin tonight. Call me in the morning.


Might help me to use even slower shutter speeds?

Best I can hold a camera steady without a tripod is about 1/20 sec at 50mm. Anything slower I might just need a stiff drink...🙂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This watch is the tipping point in my Zimbe collection.









i got into Zimbes by accident because of the desire to have colorful Seikos. Then I learned about Zimbes and fell in love with the Turtle, the Zimbe 1. So i decided to have all six Zimbes i think at that time. One each of Turtle, Samurai, MM300, Sumo, Shogun and Tuna. I didnt realize they would proceed to have more beyond six. But i told myself i will stay put at six since the Zimbes just repeated. Another MM300, Shogun, Tuna, Sumo, Samurai, etc.

When the Zimbe 9 came out, i was drawn to the bezel and the hands. But i said, i already have a Zimbe Samurai. So no need.

then, a client/friend gifted me with one. So i had two Zimbe Samurais. My weirdly wired brain couldnt handle it so i got (and been getting) all the other Zimbes. Now at Zimbe 15. I hope Seiko stops it already. Since i retired from Seiko collecting earlier this year.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's the entire Zimbe stash


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Might help me to use even slower shutter speeds?
> 
> Best I can hold a camera steady without a tripod is about 1/20 sec at 50mm. Anything slower I might just need a stiff drink...?


Aint that somebody's nickname?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Here's the entire Zimbe stash
> View attachment 16138057


I'm not even going to ask how many watches you have so I'm just gonna ask this - how many Pelicans for watches do you have? It should be an easier number...

Or is that number still gonna be in the high 3 digits?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Aint that somebody's nickname?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I'm not even going to ask how many watches you have so I'm just gonna ask this - how many Pelicans for watches do you have? It should be an easier number...
> 
> Or is that number still gonna be in the high 3 digits?


Serious question bro?

i only have one Pelican for 18 slots. The one in the pic.

i have one more for three slots.








and three big ones from the German release Seiko SLAs.








i think that's just it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Guys, let's put to rest that fake watch story once for all. What happens outside of OOO stays outside of OOO*


What happens in OOO is that we police each other and learn from our mistakes.

Thank goodness we don't go running around the forums chasing after "that guy who disparaged me in that thread" anymore. (as far as I can tell). That was juvenile AF.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Nah, it's healing on its own.
> 
> though i think i put some paw paw on it


Godfrey

i checked. It's called papaw. Not paw paw. Lucas Papaw Ointment.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> What happens in OOO is that we police each other and learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Thank goodness we don't go running around the forums chasing after "that guy who disparaged me in that thread" anymore. (as far as I can tell). That was juvenile AF.


Yes bro. The police report has been filed. The mods have "spoken". So time to turn the page.

seen Squid Game? Is it really an actual children's game?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> What happens in OOO is that we police each other and learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Thank goodness we don't go running around the forums chasing after "that guy who disparaged me in that thread" anymore. (as far as I can tell). That was juvenile AF.


BSi, I think we are going to have a problem again you and me if you are going to continue giving me moral lessons, just sayin'...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Back on track?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> BSi, I think we are going to have a problem again you and me if you are going to continue giving me moral lessons, just sayin'...


Okay, do your worst.

I'll go have lunch and then pretend to pay attention to another zoom meeting.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Okay, do your worst.
> 
> I'll go have lunch and then pretend to pay attention to another zoom meeting.


It's not about doing my worst or my best, but, you need to know when your conversation crosses the friendly line and becomes hostile. The discussion about the sub incident revolves around me, and when I say quit, it means quit.

Edited for typo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Lately, ive been sticking to single malt and gin. Occasionally white wine. No mixing though. As much as possible. So far so good. No hangovers.











I have an intense dislike of white wine but highly recommend both of these. If you drink too much UIGEADAIL it will not only make you tipsy but also put you in the poorhouse at the same time.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Serious question bro?
> 
> i only have one Pelican for 18 slots. The one in the pic.
> 
> ...


Damn, I only have two from when I bought my speaker cables...don't even have one for any of my cameras.

??


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks - probably just a bit over-caffeinated this A.M.
> 
> But, we do enjoy an eclectic mix of personalities and it seemed like an opportunity to have a little "walk-away" from the dust.


Always good to deflect imminent rancor with humor. Unfortunately I lack your literary skills. 








So I use gif's.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Blurry photos are Pong's trademark. Don't ever change Pong! 😊


His new iPhone just might 😱


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> This right here ladies and gents is sound medical advice from the good doctor.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> there's also a lexicon. Easy enough to learn. Just hang around.
> 
> i am not sure which one is the keeper of the glossary


Neither of them post here anymore.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Might help me to use even slower shutter speeds?
> 
> Best I can hold a camera steady without a tripod is about 1/20 sec at 50mm. Anything slower I might just need a stiff drink...











I purposely utilized significant hand shaking as I took this picture of my SLA049. Obviously my iPhone 11 Pro Max has hardware that accommodates camera shake. Maybe our boy Bro Pong needs an upgraded iPhone.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Moving on&#8230;


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Moving on&#8230;


Is that a new shirt?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> @Brey17 and @zengineer welcome to OoO
> 
> i suppose there's a reason why the mods deleted that thread. And let's just leave the matter at that. It was a learning lesson for all.
> 
> ...


There's one hard and fast rule though for @Brey17 and @zengineer which is what is said in OoO stays in OoO. We don't dilute our input here with the unwashed, especially in the Rolex & Tudor Forum.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> This watch is the tipping point in my Zimbe collection.
> View attachment 16138048
> 
> 
> ...


Seiko is definitely a rabbit warren. At least I'm now restricting myself to Seiko's with only 8L35 movements. One exception: my PADI Turtle which is the only beater watch I own.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I purposely utilized significant hand shaking as I took this picture of my SLA049. Obviously my iPhone 11 Pro Max has hardware that accommodates camera shake. Maybe our boy Bro Pong needs an upgraded iPhone.


The new iPhone has image stabilization. 








Report: Apple expected to use sensor-shift image stabilization units in all of its next-generation iPhone models


A new report from Taiwanese publication DigiTimes claims Apple suppliers have been told to increase production 30-40% for the voice coil motors currently only used inside the wide camera module of the iPhone 12 Pro Max




www.dpreview.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is that a new shirt?


No. But same maker as my newest shirt.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I'm not even going to ask how many watches you have so I'm just gonna ask this - how many Pelicans for watches do you have? It should be an easier number...
> 
> Or is that number still gonna be in the high 3 digits?


Only Pong's butler knows how many Pelicans for watches he owns.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> @Brey17 and @zengineer welcome to OoO
> 
> i suppose there's a reason why the mods deleted that thread. And let's just leave the matter at that. It was a learning lesson for all.
> 
> ...


Happy to oblige.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Serious question bro?
> 
> i only have one Pelican for 18 slots. The one in the pic.
> 
> ...


I feel certain you missed several others.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> There's one hard and fast rule though for @Brey17 and @zengineer which is what is said in OoO stays in OoO. We don't dilute our input here with the unwashed, especially in the Rolex & Tudor Forum.


I thought only what happened in Vegas...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Only Pong's butler knows how many Pelicans for watches he owns.


I see an #nra coming


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Guys, let's put to rest that fake watch story once for all. What happens outside of OOO stays outside of OOO*


Psh, noobs. They don't know.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I thought only what happened in Vegas...
> View attachment 16138133


Is she saying "Booyah"?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

The DFW Omega boutique in Terminal A is nicely stocked if anyone is passing through here soon.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Is she saying "Booyah"?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's not about doing my worst or my best, but, you need to know when your conversation crosses the friendly line and becomes hostile.


Have not read the thread in question but BSi's comments seem far from hostile.



Panerol Forte said:


> The discussion about the sub incident revolves around me, and when I say quit, it means quit.
> Edited for typo.


PF, I understand you would like for the subject to be dropped but I don't know that you have the authority to command others' actions on a public forum. It just doesn't work that way...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The DFW Omega boutique in Terminal A is nicely stocked if anyone is passing through here soon.


@jason10mm should head there now! That white Diver 300M is waiting for ya!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have not read the thread in question but BSi's comments seem far from hostile.
> 
> PF, I understand you would like for the subject to be dropped but I don't know that you have the authority to command others' actions on a public forum. It just doesn't work that way...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have not read the thread in question but BSi's comments seem far from hostile.
> 
> PF, I understand you would like for the subject to be dropped but I don't know that you have the authority to command others' actions on a public forum. It just doesn't work that way...


Well, if the discussion is about me with my friends and I say drop it, yes, I have the authority to do so. In this part of the forum, we are discussing between friends, same as when you are having a drink with your friends, and if you chose to discuss a matter related to one of them and after a while he tells you to drop it, you will, wouldn't you?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

5959HH said:


> There's one hard and fast rule though for @Brey17 and @zengineer which is what is said in OoO stays in OoO. We don't dilute our input here with the unwashed, especially in the Rolex & Tudor Forum.


Hehe, what are the punishments&#8230; depending on them I may enjoy it?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Back on track?


Awesome Spectre No Time To Die combo!

I'm thinking if I should get the Omega NTTD mesh bracelet for my blue SMP? The titanium grey on the bracelet against the silver polish/brushed steel case does give me some pause color-wise. Thoughts?


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Brey17 said:


> No. You should be damn sure before casting aspersions. Problem in this case was the poster was damn sure. 😂


I have a slightly different point of view of how the whole thing went down.

New no date sub owner made a post about new watch. Someone called it a replica. PF saw that post, did some comparisons and raise the question of WHY SOMEONE WOULD MAKE A POST ABOUT HIS WATCH IF ITS FAKE. Now perhaps the assertion that the watch is fake set the false premise for the subsequent thread, however, the post was made to as a question for why someone would do such a thing. Granted, it must be said that as part of that post, there was an attempt to show why the no date sub was thought to be fake.

As far as I can tell and recall, PF repeatedly said no further discussion will be had until additional pictures of the same watch was provided. To me that is as civil and reasonable as it gets. Meanwhile some have hopped on the bandwagon questioning the authenticity, while 2 or 3 others caution it is too hard to tell given the blurry one single picture posted.

At the end of it PF apologized once better pictures were posted. That's when the ****storm actually happened, with everyone trying to get a kick in after the fact. Mind you, there were maybe 2 or 3 people who questioned how PF can be so sure it's a fake, while everyone else was still waiting on the sideline.

Had PF been right, many people would have had a completely different tone, perhaps even praise no different than the other times when a fake was correctly spotted. It's easy to be a Monday Morning Quarterback, that's all I'm saying.

EDIT: I've managed to not say too much, and will likely not say much more after this. It's in the past and not seeing the value in beating the same dead horse.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Brey17 said:


> Hehe, what are the punishments&#8230; depending on them I may enjoy it?


Chuck from Billions, is that you? ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Awesome Spectre No Time To Die combo!
> 
> I'm thinking if I should get the Omega NTTD mesh bracelet for my blue SMP? The titanium grey on the bracelet against the silver polish/brushed steel case does give me some pause color-wise. Thoughts?


I think it will look good! Might not look good on polished steel, but with brushed, should be fine. The "bands" and clasp on the NATO are titanium, and they blend well with the steel!

I think Feldmar (on Pico, near Beverly Blvd.) still has the NTTD watch in their showroom, with the titanium bracelet, if you wanted to check it out in person!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Guys, let's put to rest that fake watch story once for all. What happens outside of OOO stays outside of OOO*


Works for me PF. WUS discord has always made me feel uncomfortable. We come here for relaxation. Most of us have enough warts of our own with which to contend without illuminating others' shortcomings.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Chuck from Billions, is that you? 😂


Get the high heels and paddles out!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think it will look good! Might not look good on polished steel, but with brushed, should be fine. The "bands" and clasp on the NATO are titanium, and they blend well with the steel!
> 
> I think Feldmar (on Pico, near Beverly Blvd.) still has the NTTD watch in their showroom, with the titanium bracelet, if you wanted to check it out in person!!


Feldmar is my go to Omega AD. I wish you didn't tell me that... maybe I should trade up. Damn you SaM!!! ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The DFW Omega boutique in Terminal A is nicely stocked if anyone is passing through here soon.


What I'd like to see at DFW is a nicely stocked Rolex boutique.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Guys, let's put to rest that fake watch story once for all. What happens outside of OOO stays outside of OOO*


Sounds good. Did not see this when I made the previous post. Yall post pretty rapidly on OOO. Can hardly keep up with all the blurry pictures from Pong.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

cheu_f50 said:


> I have a slightly different point of view of how the whole thing went down.
> 
> New no date sub owner made a post about new watch. Someone called it a replica. PF saw that post, did some comparisons and raise the question of WHY SOMEONE WOULD MAKE A POST ABOUT HIS WATCH IF ITS FAKE. Now perhaps the assertion that the watch is fake set the false premise for the subsequent thread, however, the post was made to as a question for why someone would do such a think. Granted, it must be said that as part of that post, there was an attempt to show why the no date sub was thought to be fake.
> 
> ...


Better let bygones by bygones 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

cheu_f50 said:


> Sounds good. Did not see this when I made the previous post. Yall post pretty rapidly on OOO. Can hardly keep up with all the blurry pictures from Pong.


We do have slow days 😂
And we may never see blurry photos from Pong again as he'll be switching to a new phone soon.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> The new iPhone has image stabilization.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better -- for a while now, it takes a series of shots in very quick succession, monitors the physical movement of the phone, then chooses the shot that was taken at the moment when the phone was wiggling the least. I think iOS was doing this before they added physical optical stabilization.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> @jason10mm should head there now! That white Diver 300M is waiting for ya!


Sap I think @jason10mm lives in San Antonio which is about 300 miles south of DFW. Also I don't think the boutiques discount. Just sayin'.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Get the high heels and paddles out!


BTW, Billions is such a great show. It's back on Showtime if any of you watch it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Sap I think @jason10mm lives in San Antonio which is about 300 miles south of DFW. Also I don't think the boutiques discount. Just sayin'.


Well, it would depend on his level of commitment. I'm just continuing what BSF started - a public service!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Feldmar is my go to Omega AD. I wish you didn't tell me that... maybe I should trade up. Damn you SaM!!!


Mine too! I have a great relationship with Fred B there!

I'm probably going to go in Saturday afternoon to get one of the half links taken out of my new Speedy Racing. It's wearing a bit loose, and I have all of the micro-adjustment clasp to work with, so would rather take out a half link and use the micro-adjust, when necessary.

They have a GREAT showroom of cool pieces, like Zenith, Blancpain, GP, Omega, Tudor, Seiko, etc. etc.!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

cheu_f50 said:


> I have a slightly different point of view of how the whole thing went down.
> 
> Had PF be right, many people would have had a completely different tone, perhaps even praise no different than the other times when a fake was correctly spotted. It's easy to be a Monday Morning Quarterback, that's all I'm saying.


Sure points of view will be different, especially when you are chummy/indifferent/annoyed/what-have-you with those involved.

The Monday Morning Quarterbacking from me is that is was a foolish thread with all kinds of foolish posting all things considered. I would hope my friends would hold my feet to the fire if I ever did something as stupid as that.. otherwise what are friends for?

This will pass eventually, maybe lessons will be learned&#8230; maybe not, the future will tell. Reputation of both thread maker and thread subject were tarnished, sadly and completely unnecessarily. That is the part that gets me. Completely avoidable and unnecessary.

But, being a sucker for 1st world drama on what is a tiny corner of the internet, I enjoyed it smugly. I confess my weak character in this regard openly.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Even better -- *for a while now, it takes a series of shots in very quick succession*, monitors the physical movement of the phone, then chooses the shot that was taken at the moment when the phone was wiggling the least. I think iOS was doing this before they added physical optical stabilization.


Wouldn't that slow down the response time a bit?

Regardless, this is what I'm using. It's the default camera app of my Sony Xperia 1 Mk II. I can manually set everything if I choose to to avoid camera shake anyways so it's not really necessary.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, if the discussion is about me with my friends and I say drop it, yes, I have the authority to do so. In this part of the forum, we are discussing between friends, same as when you are having a drink with your friends, and if you chose to discuss a matter related to one of them and after a while he tells you to drop it, you will, wouldn't you?


PF you certainly don't see me beating the dead horse. I feel certain everyone else would drop the matter too if you ask nicely. Remember a soft word turns away anger.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

mav said:


> Chuck from Billions, is that you? ?












&#8230;but imma like it anyway.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> I thought only what happened in Vegas...
> View attachment 16138133


You know where that expression came from, right?
It comes from the fact that you can sleep with a prostitute in Las Vegas, and she won't tell your wife about it.
Not like those local, gossiping hockers back home. Always yapping away at the hairdressers...

RIP Norm.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 16138186
> 
> 
> &#8230;but imma like it anyway.


LOL Google "chuck billions bdsm" and you'll start to understand. Oh and not work, wife or girlfriend, kid safe. ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

cheu_f50 said:


> Sounds good. Did not see this when I made the previous post. Yall post pretty rapidly on OOO. Can hardly keep up with all the blurry pictures from Pong.


Tell me about it. I've spent way too much of today commenting and trying to keep up here. Fortunately I'm retired. Otherwise I'd have to place everyone of youse guys on ignore.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[BOBO] said:


> You know where that expression came from, right?
> It comes from the fact that you can sleep with a prostitute in Las Vegas, and she won't tell your wife about it.
> Not like those local, gossiping hockers back home. Always yapping away at the hairdressers...
> 
> RIP Norm.


"sleep?" Do you trust any of them to actually fall asleep?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> We do have slow days
> And we may never see blurry photos from Pong again as he'll be switching to a new phone soon.


Not many slow days, at least not lately. If Pong doesn't buy a new phone soon we might have to take up an OoO collection to buy him one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Even better -- for a while now, it takes a series of shots in very quick succession, monitors the physical movement of the phone, then chooses the shot that was taken at the moment when the phone was wiggling the least. I think iOS was doing this before they added physical optical stabilization.


Guess that's why they call 'em smartphones.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Mine too! I have a great relationship with Fred B there!
> 
> I'm probably going to go in Saturday afternoon to get one of the half links taken out of my new Speedy Racing. It's wearing a bit loose, and I have all of the micro-adjustment clasp to work with, so would rather take out a half link and use the micro-adjust, when necessary.
> 
> They have a GREAT showroom of cool pieces, like Zenith, Blancpain, GP, Omega, Tudor, Seiko, etc. etc.!


Oh cool, I deal with Fred B too! Their showroom is our local Disneyland for watch collectors.

I remember I brought one of my first nice watches from Feldmar back in 2008. I had just gotten my bonus and decided to spurge on a new Speedmaster Pro. Dealt with Sol, the founder, and he cut me a phenomenal deal - $1800 all in for a new one. In the years since, Sol had always taken good care of me. I was sad to hear about his passing. RIP Sol.

They are great people with a great showroom!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Wouldn't that slow down the response time a bit?
> 
> Regardless, this is what I'm using. It's the default camera app of my Sony Xperia 1 Mk II. I can manually set everything if I choose to to avoid camera shake anyways so it's not really necessary.
> 
> View attachment 16138184


I can't find any articles anymore - I think now this goes back to the 5S - but it could supposedly sense the movement that happened when your thumb tapped the screen, and then it would save the shot that was taken right after that thumb tap. So maybe a tenth of a second away from the tap?

I wish that my last point-n-shoot had the same anti-shake ability. I started using a 1- or 2-second delay for any nighttime shots.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> "sleep?" Do you trust any of them to actually fall asleep?


Never been to Las Vegas...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> "sleep?" Do you trust any of them to *actually fall asleep*?


Rolex be gone...😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Oh cool, I deal with Fred B too! Their showroom is our local Disneyland for watch collectors.
> 
> I remember I brought one of my first nice watches from Feldmar back in 2008. I had just gotten my bonus and decided to spurge on a new Speedmaster Pro. Dealt with Sol, the founder, and he cut me a phenomenal deal - $1800 all in for a new one. In the years since, Sol had always taken good care of me. I was sad to hear about his passing. RIP Sol.
> 
> They are great people with a great showroom!


I did not know he had passed! I used to visit Feldmar with family as a kid, but didn't really start shopping there myself until this past year.

Great personnel there!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

This watch is pretty photogenic!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I can't find any articles anymore - I think now this goes back to the 5S - but it could supposedly sense the movement that happened when your thumb tapped the screen, and then it would save the shot that was taken right after that thumb tap. So maybe a tenth of a second away from the tap?
> 
> I wish that my last point-n-shoot had the same anti-shake ability. I started using a 1- or 2-second delay for any nighttime shots.


If you follow this rule of thumb it's actually reasonably easy to take really steady shots without any shake - if you're using a 50mm lens or equivalent setting, the "safe" shutter speed to use will be 1/50 sec or slower. 100mm? 1/100 sec. 35mm, 1/35 sec and so on.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> This watch is pretty photogenic!


Wish they make that in a thin 39mm case. A bit like the BB58. Would be a slam dunk, even more so than now.

Also the bottom right lug ... pretty pattern you captured in the reflection.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I can't find any articles anymore - I think now this goes back to the 5S - but it could supposedly sense the movement that happened when your thumb tapped the screen, and then it would save the shot that was taken right after that thumb tap. So maybe a tenth of a second away from the tap?
> 
> I wish that my last point-n-shoot had the same anti-shake ability. I started using a 1- or 2-second delay for any nighttime shots.


GF

It's such a weird thing, and so many blog/news posts talk about digital stabilization for _video_, it's nearly impossible to find the articles anymore after all these years.

Phil Schiller talked about it way back at the original announcement (here at 15:30 and again at 17:27), and some blogs picked up on it later.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> PF you certainly don't see me beating the dead horse. I feel certain everyone else would drop the matter too if you ask nicely. Remember a soft word turns away anger.


You know what 59, there is a French saying "charité bien ordonnée commence par soi-même" that we use when someone start to criticize someone else actions, and in the present case, certain people here are repeating multiple times the same thing while varying the phrasing, but it all sums up to "you shouldn't have done it". Ok, I got it, end of story. But no, they have to repeat it in a different way "what you did wasn't a good thing". Ok, got it. "Yes, but, do you realise that what you did was wrong?". Ok, got it. "No, you have to admit that what you did wasn't the right thing to do".

Now, this is the thing, what happened outside was between me and another member, it was settled between the two of us to his satisfaction, then a mob decided that it wasn't satisfying for THEM, and decided to go on and done about it until the mod locked the thread and deleted it. Yet, I come here, followed by a couple of them that feels that it's OK to continue their attacks, well, because his friends are criticizing him anyways., so, why not join in. And when I say "charité bien ordonnée commence par soi-même", it means that when you want to criticize someone, and that someone tells you to stop, you should respect his wish and civility rules and stop, otherwise you would be also acting like a jerk.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> If you follow this rule of thumb it's actually reasonably easy to take really steady shots without any shake - if you're using a 50mm lens or equivalent setting, the "safe" shutter speed to use will be 1/50 sec or slower. 100mm? 1/100 sec. 35mm, 1/35 sec and so on.


Learn something every day in OOO.

I should charge up the ol' girl and see if it tells me the lens setting.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

cheu_f50 said:


> Wish they make that in a thin 39mm case. A bit like the BB58. Would be a slam dunk, even more so than now.
> 
> Also the bottom right lug ... pretty pattern you captured in the reflection.


I had the non-Spectre regular version for a while. I liked it a lot, but could not get used to the fit on my smallish wrist. I felt that the lugs were long and did not curve much. So even if the lugs did not overhang my wrist, it just seemed to sit there awkwardly. Too bad (for me) because it is a very classy looking piece!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know what 59, there is a French saying "charité bien ordonnée commence par soi-même" that we use when someone start to criticize someone else actions, and in the present case, *certain people here are repeating multiple times the same thing while varying the phrasing*, but it all sums up to "you shouldn't have done it". Ok, I got it, end of story. But no, they have to repeat it in a different way "what you did wasn't a good thing". Ok, got it. "Yes, but, do you realise that what you did was wrong?". Ok, got it. "No, you have to admit that what you did wasn't the right thing to do".
> 
> Now, this is the thing, what happened outside was between me and another member, it was settled between the two of us to his satisfaction, then a mob decided that it wasn't satisfying for THEM, and decided to go on and done about it until the mod locked the thread and deleted it. Yet, I come here, followed by a couple of them that feels that it's OK to continue their attacks, well, because his friends are criticizing him anyways., so, why not join in. And when I say "charité bien ordonnée commence par soi-même", it means that when you want to criticize someone, and that someone tells you to stop, you should respect his wish and civility rules and stop, otherwise you would be also acting like a jerk.


The bolded sentence made me think of this gag --


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Not many slow days, at least not lately. If Pong doesn't buy a new phone soon we might have to take up an OoO collection to buy him one.


He mentioned he just got a new iPhone a couple pages back.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> He mentioned he just got a new iPhone a couple pages back.


An artist is an artist, he will find a way to maintain and improve upon his signature style, regardless of the tools he uses.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> An artist is an artist, he will find a way to maintain and improve upon his signature style, regardless of the tools he uses.


That's where I fall short...

Now I know. 😭


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

cheu_f50 said:


> Wish they make that in a thin 39mm case. A bit like the BB58. Would be a slam dunk, even more so than now.
> 
> Also the bottom right lug ... pretty pattern you captured in the reflection.


I can definitely see a want for this in a smaller case size, especially because it has long lugs!

And good eye! Looks like it caught the reflection of the building behind me!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> He mentioned he just got a new iPhone a couple pages back.


Now that you have mentioned it I have a vague recollection he was gifted a 12 Pro replacing his 8 that was also gifted? We'll know he's using his new iPhone if and when we are no longer Ponged with blurry wrist shots.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

mav said:


> LOL Google "chuck billions bdsm" and you'll start to understand. Oh and not work, wife or girlfriend, kid safe. 🙂


Well, Paul and Maggie as a couple is enough to intrigue me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> An artist is an artist, he will find a way to maintain and improve upon his signature style, regardless of the tools he uses.


Here's a friendly suggestion for Pong to continue with his signature style...










Just need a hammer or a rock to achieve this too. Hey, just trying to be helpful... 🙃


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> That's where I fall short...
> 
> Now I know. 😭


#Godfrey
Can't seem to get anything out-of-focus...😏
Shot taken this afternoon. Sky underexposed by 1 stop. Radio controlled HSS flash in softbox on the subject. Shutter speed at 1/4000 sec. Focal length 16mm. Aperture f/4.

No Photoshop.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know what 59, there is a French saying "charité bien ordonnée commence par soi-même" that we use when someone start to criticize someone else actions, and in the present case, certain people here are repeating multiple times the same thing while varying the phrasing, but it all sums up to "you shouldn't have done it". Ok, I got it, end of story. But no, they have to repeat it in a different way "what you did wasn't a good thing". Ok, got it. "Yes, but, do you realise that what you did was wrong?". Ok, got it. "No, you have to admit that what you did wasn't the right thing to do".
> 
> Now, this is the thing, what happened outside was between me and another member, it was settled between the two of us to his satisfaction, then a mob decided that it wasn't satisfying for THEM, and decided to go on and done about it until the mod locked the thread and deleted it. Yet, I come here, followed by a couple of them that feels that it's OK to continue their attacks, well, because his friends are criticizing him anyways., so, why not join in. And when I say "charité bien ordonnée commence par soi-même", it means that when you want to criticize someone, and that someone tells you to stop, you should respect his wish and civility rules and stop, otherwise you would be also acting like a jerk.


PF hopefully the couple of outliers will be cognizant that we OoO regulars would consider their continued flogging of a dead equine within this thread as rude, inappropriate behavior on their part.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> Can't seem to get anything out-of-focus...😏
> Shot taken this afternoon. Sky underexposed by 1 stop. Radio controlled HSS flash in softbox on the subject. Shutter speed at 1/4000 sec. Focal length 16mm. Aperture f/4.
> 
> ...


You're a master photographer brother. Truly mean that. The colors pop, soft vignette edges that I didn't even know can be achieved on the camera, WOW!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's not about doing my worst or my best, but, you need to know when your conversation crosses the friendly line and becomes hostile. The discussion about the sub incident revolves around me, and when I say quit, it means quit.
> 
> Edited for typo.


PF, you do realise you used to do that all the time and BSi is basically saying that you made a hypocritical statement. It's a fact. You used to always police what was happening in other threads and then report back here for others to join. It was a mob mentality. Similar to what happened in the thread in question.

All he saying is that it was immature and to not do it anymore. Is it possible for you to own anything ? Do you have any self awareness?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, if the discussion is about me with my friends and I say drop it, yes, I have the authority to do so. In this part of the forum, we are discussing between friends, same as when you are having a drink with your friends, and if you chose to discuss a matter related to one of them and after a while he tells you to drop it, you will, wouldn't you?


Own it, that's what people are frustrated with and you won't. And enough with this friends stuff, you are easily as polarising as the best of us.

You only mention them so they can be involved in your argument.

All 3 of them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Brey17 said:


> Well, Paul and Maggie as a couple is enough to intrigue me.


Gives hope to short, fat, balding guys everywhere!

Loved her in Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, if the discussion is about me with my friends and I say drop it, yes, I have the authority to do so.


You can definitely _request_ it but you have no authority to _command_ it.



Panerol Forte said:


> In this part of the forum, we are discussing between friends, same as when you are having a drink with your friends, and if you chose to discuss a matter related to one of them and after a while he tells you to drop it, you will, wouldn't you?


I think that face-to-face encounters are handled differently than ones over the internet and yes, I would very likely do do.

That said, it gets back to _asking_ rather than _telling. _See the difference?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

My Pepsi stick dial special...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Feldmar is my go to Omega AD. I wish you didn't tell me that... maybe I should trade up. Damn you SaM!!! 🤣


See, mav? Sorta sucks, doesn't it? 😇


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> What I'd like to see at DFW is a nicely stocked Rolex boutique.


If they can get it done in the next few weeks, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Better let bygones by bygones 😉


Wasn't in the thread but dropping it is a good idea.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You can definitely _request_ it but you have no authority to _command_ it.
> 
> I think that face-to-face encounters are handled differently than ones over the internet and yes, I would very likely do do.
> 
> That said, it gets back to _asking_ rather than _telling. _See the difference?


It comes across as passive aggressive. At least to me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> If you follow this rule of thumb it's actually reasonably easy to take really steady shots without any shake - if you're using a 50mm lens or equivalent setting, the "safe" shutter speed to use will be 1/50 sec *or slower*. 100mm? 1/100 sec. 35mm, 1/35 sec and so on.


Great rule of thumb but faster, right?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Own it, that's what people are frustrated with and you won't. And enough with this friends stuff, you are easily as polarising as the best of us.
> 
> *And stop mentioning your friends*
> 
> ...


Hum... you were quick at editing your post, but I was quicker than you. So all 3 of them is your count? well, Galaga, you are one of those guys that someone would need a restraining order to keep him away. You know what I am going to do to get rid of you once for all? I am going to put you on my ignore list. In fact, I am going to put all the annoying, childish, disrespectful, foul mouthed, etc, on my ignore list, and those that I will be replying to will be those that I consider my friends. Let's see if there is more than 3, shall we? Ciao Galaga, after posting this post, you will have vanished, just like that


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hum... you were quick at editing your post, but I was quicker than you. So all 3 of them is your count? well, Galaga, you are one of those guys that someone would need a restraining order to keep him away. You know what I am going to do to get rid of you once for all? I am going to put you on my ignore list. In fact, I am going to put all the annoying, childish, disrespectful, foul mouthed, etc, on my ignore list, and those that I will be replying to will be those that I consider my friends. Let's see if there is more than 3, shall we? Ciao Galaga, after posting this post, you will have vanished, just like that


I think he just means the few that are outright cheering you on. it's all good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If they can get it done in the next few weeks, I'd appreciate it.


But even better is the DFW VC Boutique that I'm told has every current VCO model, including a couple of VCO's with blue dials. I already have spoken for one of the two; would you like for me to call the manager and have him hold the other one with VCO with blue dial for you?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hum... you were quick at editing your post, but I was quicker than you. So all 3 of them is your count? well, Galaga, you are one of those guys that someone would need a restraining order to keep him away. You know what I am going to do to get rid of you once for all? I am going to put you on my ignore list. In fact, I am going to put all the annoying, childish, disrespectful, foul mouthed, etc, on my ignore list, and those that I will be replying to will be those that I consider my friends. Let's see if there is more than 3, shall we? Ciao Galaga, after posting this post, you will have vanished, just like that


At least my last post didn't cross the line and was deleted by moderators.

In your case I think that's a great idea to put me on ignore. You do not seem to have the ability to have robust discussions and concede to anything.

I however don't put anyone on ignore, I think it's lame.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> But even better is the DFW VC Boutique that I'm told has every current VCO model, including a couple of VCO's with blue dials. I already have spoken for one of the two; would you like for me to call the manager and have him hold the other one with VCO with blue dial for you?


Apprciate the offer but according to the Boutique, I should be getting mine in a couple of weeks. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> I think he just means the few that are outright cheering you on. it's all good.


Which is my major frustration with them. They empower him yet deep down they are all successful, witty, reasonable and intelligent men.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Apprciate the offer but according to the Boutique, I should be getting mine in a couple of weeks. Fingers crossed!


Gf.

Otoh, maybe I should one at DFW too and flex one on each wrist for @mav! 😆


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Which is my major frustration with them. They empower him yet deep down they are all successful, witty, reasonable and intelligent men.


I don't worry too much about that. It's understandable that people extend extra courtesy to their friends. I think everyone does that to some degree.

I am ready for new different drama now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Apprciate the offer but according to the Boutique, I should be getting mine in a couple of weeks. Fingers crossed!


BSF I thought you'd want at least two just in case you misplaced one and would have the other as instant replacement. Levity aside I wasn't aware your acquisition of a VCO Blue was imminent. I really hope it happens for you. My guy at Timeless said a VCO Black is difficult to come by but a VCO Blue next to impossible.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Hey, I love this ignore feature, I should have used it earlier, OOO is suddenly back to normal, with all the familiar faces that I like... euh, avatars that I like 😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey, I love this ignore feature, I should have used it earlier, OOO is suddenly back to normal, with all the familiar faces that I like... euh, avatars that I like ?


Trouble is I'm so nosey I want to know what they are saying ?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey, I love this ignore feature, I should have used it earlier, OOO is suddenly back to normal, with all the familiar faces that I like... euh, avatars that I like ?


You aren't fooling anyone lol. You love drama as much as the next, just not when you are the center. The drama will pass eventually.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> PF hopefully the couple of outliers will be cognizant that we OoO regulars would consider their continued flogging of a dead equine within this thread as rude, inappropriate behavior on their part.


What outliers? and don't see any 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I thought outliers were young rock formations 😳


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brey17 said:


> I don't worry too much about that. It's understandable that people extend extra courtesy to their friends. I think everyone does that to some degree.
> 
> I am ready for new different drama now.


Check out _Victoria _then. ? _








_


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> BSF I thought you'd want at least two just in case you misplaced one and would have the other as instant replacement. Levity aside I wasn't aware your acquisition of a VCO Blue was imminent. I really hope it happens for you. My guy at Timeless said a VCO Black is difficult to come by but a *VCO Blue next to impossible.*


Given that, I'm truly shocked that the DFW shop had two!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Given that, I'm truly shocked that the DFW shop had two!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You can definitely _request_ it but you have no authority to _command_ it.
> 
> I think that face-to-face encounters are handled differently than ones over the internet and yes, I would very likely do do.
> 
> That said, it gets back to _asking_ rather than _telling. _See the difference?


How about that, posted an hour earlier? after pages of discussing the same subject, was that a command? and yet my command, as you call it, came aftter an extra hour of... discussing the same subject.


Panerol Forte said:


> *Guys, let's put to rest that fake watch story once for all. What happens outside of OOO stays outside of OOO*


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Vintage White Jelly Frogman for today!! DW-8201WC-2T "W.C.C.S (World Coral-Reef Conservation Society)" Titanium Frogman 06/1998


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about that, posted an hour earlier? after pages of discussing the same subject, was that a command? and yet my command, as you call it, came aftter an extra hour of... discussing the same subject.


Don't understand the reference to "an hour earlier" or "after an hour of ... discussing." What are you saying? Genuinely confused.

As for the "command," that's the way it came across to me. It was as if you were _ordering_ people to knock it off. If that was not your intent, my apologies.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

FWIW, I think the concept of having "friends" on an internet forum full of randos is silly.

I talked about this already with another member, too. This tribal "us" and "my friends" and "brOoOs" and all that nonsense - it don't mean shyt outside of here. The drama that I remember back in the Usenet days, or IRC chatrooms, or other web forums on other topics... wow, what a pile of _utterly nonessential garbage_ it all was.

I hold the word "friend" very close to the chest. I have colleagues at work, I get to know acquaintances here and there, etc etc. But so many groups of people have come and gone from my life that I've not bothered trying to cling to any of them as "friends" anymore.

So what good does it do here to pick and choose certain "friends" while excluding others? Isn't this the same clique-ish baloney that we were supposed to grow out of after junior high?

Meh. _MEH_, I say.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> FWIW, I think the concept of having "friends" on an internet forum full of randos is silly.
> 
> I talked about this already with another member, too. This tribal "us" and "my friends" and "brOoOs" and all that nonsense - it don't mean shyt outside of here. The drama that I remember back in the Usenet days, or IRC chatrooms, or other web forums on other topics... wow, what a pile of _utterly nonessential garbage_ it all was.
> 
> ...


Are we supposed to grow out of it after junior high? Don't forget about fraternities in college!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't understand the reference to "an hour earlier" or "after an hour of ... discussing." What are you saying? Genuinely confused.
> 
> As for the "command," that's the way it came across to me. It was as if you were _ordering_ people to knock it off. If that was not your intent, my apologies.


It means that those discussions were going on for pages before I posted my request, the bolded one you saw, and, some people chose to ignore it and continue posting the same subject, than an hour later, I posted the post containing the command "when I say quit, it means quit", that was also ignored. The thing is that you probably didn't read te posts chronologically, and only saw the one asking to quit.

No big deal though, the problem is already solved, thanks to the miracles of the ignore button.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

cheu_f50 said:


> Are we supposed to grow out of it after junior high? Don't forget about fraternities in college!


I grew out of my pants, at least.

Our one frat guy in the tuba section usually showed up to gameday rehearsals hung over. My usual "HI PAUL" was always returned with a "jeezus dude that hurt".


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Trouble is I'm so nosey I want to know what they are saying ?


If you're nosey enough to know, it means that you care about their opinion, which is not the case, since you put them on ignore. See the contradiction Clive? push that button and don't look back !


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> I grew out of my pants, at least.
> 
> Our one frat guy in the tuba section usually showed up to gameday rehearsals hung over. My usual "HI PAUL" was always returned with a "jeezus dude that hurt".


Reminds me of the comments of the wise Ferris Bueller:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> Reminds me of the comments of the wise Ferris Bueller:
> 
> View attachment 16138496


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Btw.. I had to have my nephew show me how to insert gifs. Scrolling back through 10 dozen pages… gifs seem to be a thing here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> Vintage White Jelly Frogman for today!! DW-8201WC-2T "W.C.C.S (World Coral-Reef Conservation Society)" Titanium Frogman 06/1998
> View attachment 16138440
> 
> View attachment 16138444


Abe you have a helluva G-Shock collection. Have you learned how to assess the many G-Shock functions? I wear my one and only G-Shock so rarely, when I do strap it on I am unable to even scratch the surface of its numerous features.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Brey17 said:


> Btw.. I had to have my nephew show me how to insert gifs. Scrolling back through 10 dozen pages&#8230; gifs seem to be a thing here.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> See, mav? Sorta sucks, doesn't it? 😇


Sorta... let's see if I go through with it. 😂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Abe you have a helluva G-Shock collection. Have you learned how to assess the many G-Shock functions? I wear my one and only G-Shock so rarely, when I do strap it on I am unable to even scratch the surface of its numerous features.


Thank you, @5959HH!! I have so many of them that it is impossible for me not to know all the functions inside-out!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Apprciate the offer but according to the Boutique, I should be getting mine in a couple of weeks. Fingers crossed!


That's great news! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Abe you have a helluva G-Shock collection. Have you learned how to assess the many G-Shock functions? I wear my one and only G-Shock so rarely, when I do strap it on I am unable to even scratch the surface of its numerous features.


I don't know if you know it, but Abe already had 500 G-Shock in his collection, and that was probably three or four months ago, don't know how many he has now; I hope for his own sake that they have all the same functions and that he hadn't 500+ user manuals to read 😉


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


>












hmmm&#8230; learning this skill may have been a mistake.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @5959HH!! I have so many of them that it is impossible for me not to know all the functions inside-out!!


So somehow I figured you'd already conquered most of if not all of the numerous G-Shock features.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Otoh, maybe I should one at DFW too and flex one on each wrist for @mav! 😆


You already know but my answer to that is...










Double blue VCO wrist flex! 💪💪


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have one G-Shock, and I don't understand it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know if you know it, but Abe already had 500 G-Shock in his collection, and that was probably three or four months ago, don't know how many he has now; I hope for his own sake that they have all the same functions and that he hadn't 500+ user manuals to read


Only 500 G-Shocks in his collection? I was under the impression that the number was closer to 2000? @JustAbe comment?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know if you know it, but Abe already had 500 G-Shock in his collection, and that was probably three or four months ago, don't know how many he has now; I hope for his own sake that they have all the same functions and that he hadn't 500+ user manuals to read 😉


I do have all the manuals and stuff (complete sets), and thankfully they all work the same way with few alterations, which are easy to grasp if you know which model you are dealing with!! 😜 👍😷


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I have one G-Shock, and I don't understand it.


What I just said too. Sap the two of us, you and I constitute a whole wit!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Only 500 G-Shocks in his collection? I was under the impression that the number was closer to 2000? @JustAbe comment?


Closer to 525 at last count, give or take a few!!! 😜😇


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I have one G-Shock, and I don't understand it.


Yes, it happens that a G-Shock can be hard to understand, it's probably dysfunctional, just throw it in the bin.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, it happens that a G-Shock can be hard to understand, it's probably dysfunctional, just throw it in the bin.


Which one is it!! Some of these G-Shocks go for a pretty penny, you know!! 😱 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> FWIW, I think the concept of having "friends" on an internet forum full of randos is silly.
> 
> I talked about this already with another member, too. This tribal "us" and "my friends" and "brOoOs" and all that nonsense - it don't mean shyt outside of here. The drama that I remember back in the Usenet days, or IRC chatrooms, or other web forums on other topics... wow, what a pile of _utterly nonessential garbage_ it all was.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying but disagree. I initially met some members of our local LA watch club on IG. Started talking to them online, met up with them an an event and became friends with several of them. One of them, the founder, actually helped my wife obtain my Vacheron Overseas for my birthday last year. He advised her to get the blue one, and introduced her to the great people at the Vacheron Boutique in Bev Hills, where another member is the head watchmaker there. He helped her as well.

On WUS, I consider a few here to be friends and know on a first name basis. Other than physical distance, time differences and what not, there's no other reason why certain online friendships can't become into offline friendships.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Which one is it!! Some of these G-Shocks go for a pretty penny, you know!! 😱 😂


Don't worry Abe, I know which one he is talking about, it's worthless, he won't miss it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> Which is my major frustration with them. They empower him yet deep down *they are all successful, witty, reasonable and intelligent men*.


Too bad we can't say the same about you. 😉 #tooeasy


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mav said:


> Too bad we can't say the same about you.  #tooeasy


What makes you think you're one of the smart ones? I'd rather them speak for themselves.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> Closer to 525 at last count, give or take a few!!!


And here I thought the number was closer to 2000 and you had a huge dedicated storage facility for your G-Shocks. Seriously even 525 would be difficult to access, and I would hope little difference in functionality between them.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, it happens that a G-Shock can be hard to understand, it's probably dysfunctional, just throw it in the bin.


On the other hand Sap could send his G-Shock to me so I could then be twice as confused.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The only G shock to acquire is the square. I can’t take the others seriously.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I get what you're saying but disagree. I initially met some members of our local LA watch club on IG. Started talking to them online, met up with them an an event and became friends with several of them. One of them, the founder, actually helped my wife obtain my Vacheron Overseas for my birthday last year. He advised her to get the blue one, and introduced her to the great people at the Vacheron Boutique in Bev Hills, where another member is the head watchmaker there. He helped her as well.
> 
> On WUS, I consider a few here to be friends and know on a first name basis. Other than physical distance, time differences and what not, there's no other reason why certain online friendships can't become into offline friendships.


The few people I call friends, I've been in contact with off-and-on for up to about thirty years, all from music groups (because that's where I spent almost all my free time). They're the people I trust. Others have come and gone, mostly "gone" when I get to know them better and begin to fundamentally dislike who they are.

I'll give everyone a fair chance to start with, though. I'm more of an optimist than how I'm coming across here.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I was never a fan, then sporty bought the Casioak stealth, which I really liked.

Then I started to check out the WRUW thread and ended up with another monster carbon fibre specimen.

So now I have two, only 523 to go to catch up with Abe.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> On the other hand Sap could send his G-Shock to me so I could then be twice as confused.


Nah, you don't want it, believe me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Too bad we can't say the same about you.  #tooeasy











Mav??!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry if this is getting boring, but I am quite taken with this SeaQ!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nah, you don't want it, believe me.











Worse even than this one?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Sorry if this is getting boring, but I am quite taken with this SeaQ!


Sap that GO diver obviously leaks and you should send it to me for proper disposal. After additional thought though maybe keep your G-Shock but definitely send me the GO.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Sorry if this is getting boring, but I am quite taken with this SeaQ!


That dial is stupidly beautiful. I found the dimensions a tad too large for my womanly wrist so I had to go for the next size down. One of the few dials that I have that I cannot resist.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Worse even than this one?


This one is a smart watch compared to the other 😉


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> This one is a smart watch compared to the other


Problem is it's a helluva lot smarter than I am. At least I can tell the time, day and date. But that's about it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> The few people I call friends, I've been in contact with off-and-on for up to about thirty years, all from music groups (because that's where I spent almost all my free time). They're the people I trust. Others have come and gone, mostly "gone" when I get to know them better and begin to fundamentally dislike who they are.
> 
> I'll give everyone a fair chance to start with, though. I'm more of an optimist than how I'm coming across here.


I guess what you're saying is close friends? I have a small, handful of close friends that I trust implicitly. Most of them I've known since early adulthood.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Worse even than this one?


Frankengshockstein!! 😱😅😇


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

You only need two. A solid ABC G-Shock and a good square. Unless you're Abe. Haha.



Sappie66 said:


> I have one G-Shock, and I don't understand it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Brey17 said:


> That dial is stupidly beautiful. I found the dimensions a tad too large for my womanly wrist so I had to go for the next size down. One of the few dials that I have that I cannot resist.
> 
> View attachment 16138564


Did you just call me "Stupidly beautiful"? I'll take it! 

Love that one you have too! The thing with the SeaQ (either one) is that the design might be simple and pedestrian at first glance, but as you wear it, the little details come out -- the domed crystal which gives an interesting refractory effect, the uncommon vertical brushing of the sides, the high-gloss of the ceramic bezel -- all of which give the watch a dynamicism that other watches lack. And the bracelet -- very well-finished and I love that hidden on-the-fly micro-adjust. The thing exudes quality.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> You only need two. A solid ABC G-Shock and a good square. Unless you're Abe. Haha.


Okay, so I'm good not understanding it. Excellent!
Mine is square.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you know guys what got me into G-Shocks? Reading the history of the Oysterquartz Rolexes, funny enough!! 😜😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I guess what you're saying is close friends? I have a small, handful of close friends that I trust implicitly. Most of them I've known since early adulthood.


Right, yeah. There's friends, and then there's "that guy I know from work", etc.

Doesn't matter how I meet someone, either. Got to know the owner of the deli shop where I always got my lunch, and she eventually introduced me to MrsBS.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you just call me "Stupidly beautiful"? I'll take it!
> 
> Love that one you have too! The thing with the SeaQ (either one) is that the design might be simple and pedestrian at first glance, but as you wear it, the little details come out -- the domed crystal which gives an interesting refractory effect, the uncommon vertical brushing of the sides, the high-gloss of the ceramic bezel -- all of which give the watch a dynamicism that other watches lack. And the bracelet -- very well-finished and I love that hidden on-the-fly micro-adjust. The thing exudes quality.


Indeed! I committed sacrilege and modified the bracelet. Not a fan of shiny metal. Bye-bye PCL hello my preference:










You are spot on about that bracelet. Someone was mentioning a while back that the bracelet is likely made by a company that makes bracelets for others and uses the same quick adjust. I forget the brand.

I don't even have to remove the watch from the wrist to adjust. Less than 2 seconds, done.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

mav said:


> I guess what you're saying is close friends? I have a small, handful of close friends that I trust implicitly. Most of them I've known since early adulthood.


I consider anyone wearing a watch to be a friend. After all watches are basically friendship bracelets to me.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

You're doing it right, Sap. In case you're wondering, an 'ABC' G-Shock refers to Gs that have an altimeter, barometer, and compass.



Sappie66 said:


> Okay, so I'm good not understanding it. Excellent!
> Mine is square.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Brey17 said:


> You make a lot of assumptions. Starting to sense a theme&#8230;


I think you ARE on the ignore list, or it's just Manila Vision!! ??


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

JustAbe said:


> I think you ARE on the ignore list, or it's just Manila Vision!! ??


I think maybe. ? my guess is a short term problem. Toggles on and off. I don't blame him!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Brey17 said:


> Indeed! I committed sacrilege and modified the bracelet. Not a fan of shiny metal. Bye-bye PCL hello my preference:
> 
> View attachment 16138619
> 
> ...


IWC does a similar thing. But I don't know if they make the bracelets. The way the links are held together and removed for sizing is very different. I much prefer the IWC way, but once sized, it is a non-issue.

And I do prefer a fully-brushed bracelet too.

Oh, one negligible criticism I have is the arrowhead at the end of the minute hand. I'd rather it not be there, but the overall effect of the watch far far far outweighs that.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Sap you might as well kiss that GO diver goodbye.


If she shows up wearing an apple watch does that mean she and Bro sappie are getting serious and have moved past the courtship phase or about to break up because he is no longer worth wearing a mechanical watch for??


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> IWC does a similar thing.  But I don't know if they make the bracelets. The way the links are held together and removed for sizing is very different. I much prefer the IWC way, but once sized, it is a non-issue.
> 
> And I do prefer a fully-brushed bracelet too.
> 
> Oh, one negligible criticism I have is the arrowhead at the end of the minute hand. I'd rather it not be there, but the overall effect of the watch far far far outweighs that.


Since you mentioned the arrowhead, I agree!! 😊😇


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> IWC does a similar thing. But I don't know if they make the bracelets. The way the links are held together and removed for sizing is very different. I much prefer the IWC way, but once sized, it is a non-issue.
> 
> And I do prefer a fully-brushed bracelet too.
> 
> Oh, one negligible criticism I have is the arrowhead at the end of the minute hand. I'd rather it not be there, but the overall effect of the watch far far far outweighs that.


Ya, the funny part about that minute hand to me is the the shaft lume is pointy similar to the hour hand, but then they add the head. In the light it looks kind of funny, but when it's dark it is very effective. No lume shot sadly&#8230; maybe later.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Brey17 said:


> Ya, the funny part about that minute hand to me is the the shaft lume is pointy similar to the hour hand, but then they add the head. In the light it looks kind of funny, but when it's dark it is very effective. No lume shot sadly&#8230; maybe later.
> 
> View attachment 16138632


Ah, I'll check that out.

And about that Arrowhead generally, it doesn't really bother me, and I'll get used to it to the point where if it was not there, it would not be right.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, I'll check that out.
> 
> And about that Arrowhead generally, it doesn't really bother me, and I'll get used to it to the point where if it was not there, it would not be right.


You are 100% right about that. I had forgotten about it till you said something.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

@Pongster!! Check out the price on the F.P. Journe Chronomètre Bleu Calibre 1304 Souveraine Collection!! It is going crazy!! 👍😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great rule of thumb but faster, right?


I do use my thumb to take a phone picture. Sometimes fast. Sometimes slow.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> That dial is stupidly beautiful. I found the dimensions a tad too large for my womanly wrist so I had to go for the next size down. One of the few dials that I have that I cannot resist.
> 
> View attachment 16138564


Exactly how is your GO different from Sap's and what's the difference in size between the two?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Exactly how is your GO different from Sap's and what's the difference in size between the two?


His is a big date version. He has a display caseback, mine does not.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> Btw.. I had to have my nephew show me how to insert gifs. Scrolling back through 10 dozen pages&#8230; gifs seem to be a thing here.


How is it done? I used to be able to do it when I used tapatalk.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Pongster said:


> How is it done? I used to be able to do it when I used tapatalk.


This is all predicated by me using a mobile chrome browser:

1. Google search for a gif by keyword. Find suitable gif Google Images

2. Open the gif by long pressing it until it plays/loops

3. Save image to phone

4. From mobile browser Reply > hit the insert image button > insert image from gallery.

5. Hit send.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Awhile back someone wiser than I said when someone cracks a joke at someone else’s expense, everyone is laughing except one person. Especially someone already sensitized. IMHO we all need to try to do a better job getting along especially with people that rub us the wrong way.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> I was never a fan, then sporty bought the Casioak stealth, which I really liked.
> 
> Then I started to check out the WRUW thread and ended up with another monster carbon fibre specimen.
> 
> So now I have two, only 523 to go to catch up with Abe.


You better quicken the pace. Since that number not staying at 525.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oh, the above post has nothing to do with my previous post concerning Sappie's G-Shock, any resemblance is purely coincidental.


No you insulted Sap's crappy, piece of junk G-Shock that no one but Sap would have, and you owe him a heartfelt apology.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> You're doing it right, Sap. In case you're wondering, an 'ABC' G-Shock refers to Gs that have an altimeter, barometer, and compass.


So my one and only G shock wont count. It's neither square nor ABC. Just plain round with analog hands.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Yup. “Stupid” can be endearing. Depending on who says it and/or the context.  like so many other words i cant post here.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> Do you know guys what got me into G-Shocks? Reading the history of the Oysterquartz Rolexes, funny enough!!


At one time I almost bought a TT Oysterquartz. Incredible watch but concerned eventually parts will be unavailable.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Damn! Just 9 hrs ago I said that post was the last comment I have on this topic and now it seems I've broken my word.
> 
> Do I need to issue an apology in a new thread? Or is it ok I just stop right here and apologize?
> 
> ...


Heelooo


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> @Pongster!! Check out the price on the F.P. Journe Chronomètre Bleu Calibre 1304 Souveraine Collection!! It is going crazy!! 👍😷


Yup. And it has been discontinued right?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Next week, am gonna get vaccinated a third time. Is that even a sound idea?


I thought the standard was 2 vaccinations. I have had one Astrozeneca and another one next month. I'm over 60 so that's the only one I can have.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

No I think someone called Saps’s GO diver “stupidly beautiful” rather than a person. That’s the problem with the ignore function. Probably best IMO if someone really gets under your skin, best to just ignore what they have to say.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> At one time I almost bought a TT Oysterquartz. Incredible watch but concerned eventually parts will be unavailable.


I own 3. I think Rolex has you covered!! I found out from an insider!! 😊😇


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Sell an ALS and you might be able to pick one up.



Pongster said:


> So my one and only G shock wont count. It's neither square nor ABC. Just plain round with analog hands.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> This is all predicated by me using a mobile chrome browser:
> 
> 1. Google search for a gif by keyword. Find suitable gif Google Images
> 
> ...


Wow. That's a lot of work.

in tapatalk, if i remember correctly, the app already has GIFs ready for insertion.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Awhile back someone wiser than I said when someone cracks a joke at someone else's expense, everyone is laughing except one person. Especially someone already sensitized. IMHO we all need to try to do a better job getting along especially with people that rub us the wrong way.


When certain persons are rubbing me, there is no wrong way.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Wow. That's a lot of work.
> 
> in tapatalk, if i remember correctly, the app already has GIFs ready for insertion.


Ah not really that hard&#8230; it's basically inserting and image that happens to be gif. I just learned that gifs get saved to my phone like an image.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I thought the standard was 2 vaccinations. I have had one Astrozeneca and another one next month. I'm over 60 so that's the only one I can have.


If you had Pfizer, get the 3rd booster dose. I am on my 5th. dose already. 3 Pfizer + 2 AstraZeneca. It is just a vaccine. 😱😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I thought the standard was 2 vaccinations. I have had one Astrozeneca and another one next month. I'm over 60 so that's the only one I can have.


Yup. Two doses for most brands. Except J&J which has only one.

I had SinoVac as my first two doses. But since supposedly that is not accepted in Europe, my boss directed me to get another one. Not that we are travelling soon anyway.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> Sell an ALS and you might be able to pick one up.


From the same pic i posted above (with the CB), i would take a loss if i sell that ALS.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

After the recent skirmish, not quite eradicated, I decided to offer general recompense to the current version of OoO. It's an Omega, after all!

Some of you have provided the enticement with recent, wonderful images and I couldn't be more of a sheep. 'Back to watches; today's addition:


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I have an intense dislike of white wine but highly recommend both of these. If you drink too much UIGEADAIL it will not only make you tipsy but also put you in the poorhouse at the same time.


But what a way to go.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> No you insulted Sap's crappy, piece of junk G-Shock that no one but Sap would have, and you owe him a heartfelt apology.


WINNER!!!!! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> If you had Pfizer, get the 3rd booster dose. I am on my 5th. dose already. 3 Pfizer + 2 AstraZeneca. It is just a vaccine. 😱😅


I have two friends who each had three brands.

one had SinoPharm, SinoVac and Moderna.

the other had Pfizer, J&J and Moderna.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

5959HH said:


> I have an intense dislike of white wine but highly recommend both of these. If you drink too much UIGEADAIL it will not only make you tipsy but also put you in the poorhouse at the same time.


And also make you smell and taste like you were born from a smoldering campfire.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> IWC does a similar thing. But I don't know if they make the bracelets. The way the links are held together and removed for sizing is very different. I much prefer the IWC way, but once sized, it is a non-issue.
> 
> And I do prefer a fully-brushed bracelet too.
> 
> Oh, one negligible criticism I have is the arrowhead at the end of the minute hand. I'd rather it not be there, but the overall effect of the watch far far far outweighs that.


I too have always liked the IWC SS bracelets.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> After the recent skirmish, not quite eradicated, I decided to offer general recompense to the current version of OoO. It's an Omega, after all!
> 
> Some of you have provided the enticement with recent, wonderful images and I couldn't be more of a sheep. 'Back to watches; today's addition:
> 
> View attachment 16138690


I like this watch but that 90's bracelet needs to be more subtle with less cheese. And it needs to taper. Don't mind the He at 10 but it needs to be smaller. Also if it had sword hands it would be next level.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> If you had Pfizer, get the 3rd booster dose. I am on my 5th. dose already. 3 Pfizer + 2 AstraZeneca. It is just a vaccine.


Such an overachiever this guy. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> If she shows up wearing an apple watch does that mean she and Bro sappie are getting serious and have moved past the courtship phase or about to break up because he is no longer worth wearing a mechanical watch for??


If Sap no longer is wearing a mechanical watch, it means his lady friend has all of his watches except his G-Shock. Maybe that too.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mav said:


> BTW, Billions is such a great show. It's back on Showtime if any of you watch it.


I want to but have not watched a single episode so need to catch up. Sad story, the lead actor's wife passed away in her 50's last year from cancer. She was an accomplished actress in her own right.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I think you shall recover, King Pong.



Pongster said:


> From the same pic i posted above (with the CB), i would take a loss if i sell that ALS.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Tell me about it. I've spent way too much of today commenting and trying to keep up here. Fortunately I'm retired. Otherwise I'd have to place everyone of youse guys on ignore.


Me too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sweet, I have the blue one myself.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> So my one and only G shock wont count. It's neither square nor ABC. Just plain round with analog hands.


You need to post a few pictures of you one and only G-Shock so we can properly insult it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I like this watch but that 90's bracelet needs to be more subtle with less cheese. And it needs to taper. Don't mind the He at 10 but it needs to be smaller. Also if it had sword hands it would be next level.


I think you might be describing my backside but listen, all input is welcomed.

??


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Wow. That's a lot of work.
> 
> in tapatalk, if i remember correctly, the app already has GIFs ready for insertion.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> You need to post a few pictures of you one and only G-Shock so we can properly insult it.


Mine is the blue


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I have two friends who each had three brands.
> 
> one had SinoPharm, SinoVac and Moderna.
> 
> the other had Pfizer, J&J and Moderna.


Pfizer and Moderna are mRNA vaccines, so they have the same effect. SinoPharm, SinoVac, J&J are modified whole-virus vaccines, so they have the same effect. The best strategy is to have 2 doses of each type. Pfizer needs the 3rd booster, and probably the single J&J needs the 2nd booster. Novavax is a recombinant Spike protein vaccine with 2 doses, similar to mRNA but uses actual protein and not mRNA. They are all just vaccines!! 😱😜


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> You need to post a few pictures of you one and only G-Shock so we can properly insult it.


No he doesn't. Just posting it would insult us worse.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Mine is the blue
> View attachment 16138713


NRA

wear it in good health etc


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Moral of the story?

@JustAbe really does collect everything

Even vaccines!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> And also make you smell and taste like you were born from a smoldering campfire.


You must be alluding to the Ardbeg?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Sap I think @jason10mm lives in San Antonio which is about 300 miles south of DFW. Also I don't think the boutiques discount. Just sayin'.


Shhhh, I'm undercover!

I have an incoming in a few weeks/months but after that we'll see. My preferred AD is only open to a few select clients but their stock is limited to say the least.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Pfizer and Moderna are mRNA vaccines, so they have the same effect. SinoPharm, SinoVac, J&J are modified whole-virus vaccines, so they have the same effect. The best strategy is to have 2 doses of each type. Pfizer needs the 3rd booster, and probably the single J&J needs the 2nd booster. Novavax is a recombinant Spike protein vaccine with 2 doses, similar to mRNA but uses actual protein and not mRNA. They are all just vaccines!! ??


Yup. Worst case would be surplusage i guess. And in the first world where all you want to be vaccinated has already been vaccinated, i guess it's OK to get multiples.

one of my apprehensions is that there are still a lot who arent vaccinated here. But my boss insistent. Because of my comorbidity and i am the one out of the house the mostest.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

5959HH said:


> You must be alluding to the Ardbeg?


I may have a case or 5 of Oogy and Corryvekan. Whiskey/whisky is another habit&#8230;


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Pfizer and Moderna are mRNA vaccines, so they have the same effect. SinoPharm, SinoVac, J&J are modified whole-virus vaccines, so they have the same effect. The best strategy is to have 2 doses of each type. Pfizer needs the 3rd booster, and probably the single J&J needs the 2nd booster. Novavax is a recombinant Spike protein vaccine with 2 doses, similar to mRNA but uses actual protein and not mRNA. They are all just vaccines!! ??


I need to remind myself to sign up for the NIH study on combining vaccine types. I got J&J over six months ago; they're testing Moderna for the second type.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I think you might be describing my backside but listen, all input is welcomed.


What are you putting in your backside? 
Oh behave!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Doesn't matter how I meet someone, either. Got to know the owner of the deli shop where I always got my lunch, and she eventually introduced me to MrsBS.


She had to make sure you were worthy first...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> No he doesn't.  Just posting it would insult us worse.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> FWIW, I think the concept of having "friends" on an internet forum full of randos is silly.
> 
> I talked about this already with another member, too. This tribal "us" and "my friends" and "brOoOs" and all that nonsense - it don't mean shyt outside of here. The drama that I remember back in the Usenet days, or IRC chatrooms, or other web forums on other topics... wow, what a pile of _utterly nonessential garbage_ it all was.
> 
> ...


I had a so-called good friend visit me and my wife on holiday in the 80's to tell me that now that I'm married, he didn't see a future for our friendship. I said what are you a 16 YO girl. He tried to reconnect over a decade later when we were both studying Business at QUT, because his other friends had all dropped off and he was now married. By this stage I had three kids.

We had a sort of friendship but I was a little suspicious of his motives and guess what? He dropped off the radar years ago. His sister did the same to my wife when she found out she had MS. I put it down to the way they were raised. Their mother dumped her husband and later her boyfriend after he got cancer.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still wearing this


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> Pfizer and Moderna are mRNA vaccines, so they have the same effect. SinoPharm, SinoVac, J&J are modified whole-virus vaccines, so they have the same effect. The best strategy is to have 2 doses of each type. Pfizer needs the 3rd booster, and probably the single J&J needs the 2nd booster. Novavax is a recombinant Spike protein vaccine with 2 doses, similar to mRNA but uses actual protein and not mRNA. They are all just vaccines!!


I thought they had some government mind control microchips and nanobots in them too. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> Moral of the story?
> 
> @JustAbe really does collect everything
> 
> Even vaccines!


Dis a good post right here. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Time for my brisk one mile walk.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I thought they had some government mind control microchips and nanobots in them too.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


A good friend has that view. So anti-vaxxer. And she was satisified that she gets the benefit of vaccines by having all the people around her (home, work and friends) vaccinated.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Time for my brisk one mile walk.


Timing you....7 minutes.....GO!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> What are you putting in your backside?
> Oh behave!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It went right past me&#8230; I've got nuthin..,

LMAO ??


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Yup. Worst case would be surplusage i guess. And in the first world where all you want to be vaccinated has already been vaccinated, i guess it's OK to get multiples.
> 
> one of my apprehensions is that there are still a lot who arent vaccinated here. But my boss insistent. Because of my comorbidity and i am the one out of the house the mostest.


You have a SMART BOSS, Sir!! Follow orders as ordered, please!! You will live to thank the BOSS someday!! ??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> A good friend has that view. So anti-vaxxer. And she was satisified that she gets the benefit of vaccines by having all the people around her (home, work and friends) vaccinated.


godfrey

@JustAbe have you met an anti vaxxer in your field?

my law office partner's father in law got covid because his stay-in private nurse is an anti vaxxer. Worse, she didnt follow health and safety protocols. So she brought covid to the household.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> A good friend has that view. So anti-vaxxer. And she was satisified that she gets the benefit of vaccines by having all the people around her (home, work and friends) vaccinated.


I always tell the antivaxxers I know that after the 2nd dose I gained an extra 1.5 inches. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> I thought they had some government mind control microchips and nanobots in them too.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Which Government!! That is the *Q*uestion!! ??


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh okay


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I think you might be describing my backside but listen, all input is welcomed.
> 
> 👍🏼


Too easy.
_
"Not that there's anything wrong with that."_


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> If you had Pfizer, get the 3rd booster dose. I am on my 5th. dose already. 3 Pfizer + 2 AstraZeneca. It is just a vaccine. 😱😅


But what about the nanobots controlling our thoughts and making us sterile?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> godfrey
> 
> @JustAbe have you met an anti vaxxer in your field?
> 
> my law office partner's father in law got covid because his stay-in private nurse is an anti vaxxer. Worse, she didnt follow health and safety protocols. So she brought covid to the household.


Loads on a daily basis!! But after I give them my Virology 101, they all run out to get vaccinated!! ???


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> FWIW, I think the concept of having "friends" on an internet forum full of randos is silly.
> 
> I talked about this already with another member, too. This tribal "us" and "my friends" and "brOoOs" and all that nonsense - it don't mean shyt outside of here. The drama that I remember back in the Usenet days, or IRC chatrooms, or other web forums on other topics... wow, what a pile of _utterly nonessential garbage_ it all was.
> 
> ...


I find this to be an interesting post from someone, with 25k posts on a forum, that spends much time in a specific forum and thread.

Step back and breathe sir, remember to enjoy your time here


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> What are you putting in your backside?
> Oh behave!!!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


NRA.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> I find this to be an interesting post from someone, with 25k posts on a forum, that spends much time in a specific forum and thread.
> 
> Step back and breathe sir, remember to enjoy your time here


Oh, this is all just killing time. Probably 15k of those were made while sitting by my wall locker at my old job during dead periods.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I always tell the antivaxxers I know that after the 2nd dose I gained an extra 1.5 inches.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Has Mrs. Al signed you up for your 3rd dose?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> But what about the nanobots controlling our thoughts and making us sterile?


That is why we prioritize the *elderly* and the *in-firm*!! see what I did there!! 😜😇


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I always tell the antivaxxers I know that after the 2nd dose I gained an extra 1.5 inches.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Depends where.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> But what about the nanobots controlling our thoughts and making us sterile?


I'm gonna tell Jenna, "No need for that; I'm sterile."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Loads on a daily basis!! But after I give them my Virology 101, they all run out to get vaccinated!! 😜😂😇


But are they medical professionals also?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow, the volume is like the old days when we would hunt milestones!

But on a lighter note, anyone got any tricks on how to score a bottle of Sam Adam's Utopia? That's my one really high end vice. Retails for $240 and easily surpasses Rolex markups on the aftermarket.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> That is why we prioritize the *elderly* and the *in-firm*!! see what I did there!! 😜😇


The law firm staff has been vaccinated


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> But are they medical professionals also?


Some, yes!! Would you believe the ignorance?!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm gonna tell Jenna, "No need for that; I'm sterile."
> 
> View attachment 16138740


In my younger days, i thought that the use of protection is two-fold. Against disease and against unwanted pregnancy.

then met someone who insisted that she's safe even without protection. My young mind couldnt comprehend it. Then i realized she was only concerned about one aspect and not the other.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, the volume is like the old days when we would hunt milestones!
> 
> But on a lighter note, anyone got any tricks on how to score a bottle of Sam Adam's Utopia? That's my one really high end vice. Retails for $240 and easily surpasses Rolex markups on the aftermarket.


A 59, you mean?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> I may have a case or 5 of Oogy and Corryvekan. Whiskey/whisky is another habit&#8230;


And a bad habit at that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> Timing you....7 minutes.....GO!


Back 10 minutes later. With cooler weather soon, back on my mountain bike.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Has Mrs. Al signed you up for your 3rd dose?


Abe getting 5 doses really got me thinking. He must have doubled his size by now. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, the volume is like the old days when we would hunt milestones!
> 
> But on a lighter note, anyone got any tricks on how to score a bottle of Sam Adam's Utopia? That's my one really high end vice. Retails for $240 and easily surpasses Rolex markups on the aftermarket.


Yes. I may know a thing or two about that ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> You have a SMART BOSS, Sir!! Follow orders as ordered, please!! You will live to thank the BOSS someday!!


No vaccine is 100% for anything other than a sore arm. However fatality from a COVID19 vaccine is infinitesimally small whereas fatality from actual COVID19 infection is not, particularly for the elderly and people with certain comorbidities. Unfortunately COVID19 has been politicized in the US instead of being handled simply as an infectious disease.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Abe getting 5 doses really got me thinking. He must have doubled his size by now.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


So that is why they charged me for extra luggage!!! Now I get it!! 😱😜


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

cheu_f50 said:


> Yes. I may know a thing or two about that ...
> 
> View attachment 16138782
> 
> ...


Hmm&#8230; that looks fun!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> I always tell the antivaxxers I know that after the 2nd dose I gained an extra 1.5 inches.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


But wouldn't that have happened anyhow whether you got vaccinated or not?


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Brey17 said:


> Hmm&#8230; that looks fun!


Indeed it is! In the past I've hosted private bi annual tasting with close friends whenever a new bottle is released (which is every odd year).

Don't think the 2021 release is out yet though.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I would like to state that I am not racist, sexist, homophobic, politically biased, or any kind of other prejudice somebody thinks up. That being said I am also 100% insensitive. The only thing I hate is feelings. I love all you guys like true brothers. But I hate your feelings. If one of my posts hurts someone's feelings; please know that it was absolutely intentional for entertainment purposes only. I love all of you and fawk your feelings.

Glad I got that off my chest. Carry on BrOoO's. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> No vaccine is 100% for anything other than a sore arm. However fatality from a COVID19 vaccine is infinitesimally small whereas fatality from actual COVID19 infection is not, particularly for the elderly and people with certain comorbidities. Unfortunately COVID19 has been politicized in the US instead of being handled simply as an infectious disease.


There is a 2% fatality in non-elderly, non-comorbidities, and non-vaccinated!! Fatalities in vaccinated only if predisposed with an underlying predisposition to clotting, myocarditis, etc. 😷😅


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> But what about the nanobots controlling our thoughts and making us sterile?


And don't leave out microwave invasion from above. However all of the above maladies, including the one you mentioned, can be controlled by wearing a wide brimmed hat lined with tinfoil.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> So that is why they charged me for extra luggage!!! Now I get it!!


It's bulky but I consider it carry on.  "Ace Ventura"

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> There is a 2% fatality in non-elderly, non-comorbidities, and non-vaccinated!! Fatalities in vaccinated only if predisposed with an underlying predisposition to clotting, myocarditis, etc. 😷😅


And people who think 2% chance is low, should put their life savings on the roulette table, 50% on red and 50% on black.

And then watch the ball land on 00. That's the risk they are taking lol.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> I would like to state that I am not racist, sexist, homophobic, politically biased, or any kind of other prejudice somebody thinks up. That being said I am also 100% insensitive. The only thing I hate is feelings. I love all you guys like true brothers. But I hate your feelings. If one of my posts hurts someone's feelings; please know that it was absolutely intentional for entertainment purposes only. I love all of you and fawk your feelings.
> 
> Glad I got that off my chest. Carry on BrOoO's.
> 
> ...


Feelings. Nothing more than feelings.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> It's bulky but I consider it carry on.  "Ace Ventura"
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I swear I only had two suitcases!! ?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And don't leave out microwave invasion from above. However all of the above maladies, including the one you mentioned, can be controlled by wearing a wide brimmed hat lined with tinfoil.


Just another slick government plot to slow down population growth. Last I checked it's working.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

cheu_f50 said:


> Indeed it is! In the past I've hosted private bi annual tasting with close friends whenever a new bottle is released (which is every odd year).
> 
> Don't think the 2021 release is out yet though.


man.. I have only read polished reviews in industry literature. Would love some input from you on these.

Not that you aren't polished&#8230; I just don't trust a lot of professional tasting reviews.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> I swear I only had two suitcases!! 😜


I like the way my former employer travels. Whether first class or his private jet, he doesnt bring a suitcase. Only a carry-on.

he only goes to places where he has houses. So no need to bring change of clothes. And his carry-on basically contains work-related documents.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Just another slick government plot to slow down population growth. Last I checked it's working.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Why would Bill Gates want to slow the population growth?!! Less Windows, maybe more Apples?!! ??


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

cheu_f50 said:


> And people who think 2% chance is low, should put their life savings on the roulette table, 50% on red and 50% on black.
> 
> And then watch the ball land on 00. That's the risk they are taking lol.


That's not fair. How we went from 2% to 50%? I know for sure I've put my 2% on a roulette table a few times. Not dropping 50 though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Just another slick government plot to slow down population growth. Last I checked it's working.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not sure if it was just the movies or news, but years ago, i heard that the breading in one famous chicken chain was engineered for population control.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> And people who think 2% chance is low, should put their life savings on the roulette table, 50% on red and 50% on black.
> 
> And then watch the ball land on 00. That's the risk they are taking lol.


What if it lands on 0o0


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Brey17 said:


> man.. I have only read polished reviews in industry literature. Would love some input from you on these.
> 
> Not that you aren't polished&#8230; I just don't trust a lot of professional tasting reviews.


Not sure if I am qualified to give tasting reviews, though I have/have had every single release since 2012, which was the 10th anniversary version. Never found out why there is a 2012 release when all the other ones are odd years though, 13', 15', 17', 19' etc.

I will say some years are better than others.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Just another slick government plot to slow down population growth. Last I checked it's working.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Seriously, years ago I actually had a patient referred to me with "head noises" that turned out to be voices inside his head from "microwave invasion" from above. Sent him to a "shrink" aka psychiatrist.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I like the way my former employer travels. Whether first class or his private jet, he doesnt bring a suitcase. Only a carry-on.
> 
> he only goes to places where he has houses. So no need to bring change of clothes. And his carry-on basically contains work-related documents.


Believe me!! I have houses in all the cities I visited, but my clothes travel with me and the carry-on too!! 😉😇


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> Why would Bill Gates want to slow the population growth?!! Less Windows, maybe more Apples?!!


Ahh but the shelf life of windows and apples has diminished drastically by design. I have 5 old iPhones that still work perfectly but are obsolete now. Before they started that crap I could get 6yrs out of a phone. They know what they are doing. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> That's not fair. How we went from 2% to 50%? I know for sure I've put my 2% on a roulette table a few times. Not dropping 50 though.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


If you have half your money on black and half your money on red, you have like 95% chance it lands on either one and you walk away with all your money unscathed. The 0, or 00 is 1 in 38 each. Or about 2.5% for either number.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Believe me!! I have houses in all the cities I visited, but my clothes travel with me and the carry-on too!! ??


I remember when his plane got mechanical issues during its stopover in Almaty on the way back here. It would take days to get another plane to fetch him. It was better to fly to Abu Dhabi (opposite direction) and get on a flight here. Even with a layover. He had nothing to do and wear i suppose (fresh clothes) so he shopped in Abu Dhabi.

that's why i wont buy a jet. Too much hassle.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Ahh but the shelf life of windows and apples has diminished drastically by design. I have 5 old iPhones that still work perfectly but are obsolete now. Before they started that crap I could get 6yrs out of a phone. They know what they are doing.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The more, the merrier, I would say!! 🤩😂


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

cheu_f50 said:


> If you have half your money on black and half your money on red, you have like 95% chance it lands on either one and you walk away with all your money unscathed. The 0, or 00 is 1 in 38 each. Or about 2.5% for either number.


I'm gonna have to take your word for it because that seems like a lot of figuring and I'm lazy. I'm never playing roulette again though so I appreciate it. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I remember when his plane got mechanical issues during its stopover in Almaty on the way back here. It would take days to get another plane to fetch him. It was better to fly to Abu Dhabi (opposite direction) and get on a flight here. Even with a layover. He had nothing to do and wear i suppose (fresh clothes) so he shopped in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> that's why i wont buy a jet. Too much hassle.


Abu Dhabi is a ---- place to buy clothes, Dubai is it!! ??


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Real talk guys I believe I may have caught covid a few weeks ago. I’m already vaxxed so I didn’t pay much mind to a sore throat and sinus issues for a couple days. That’s been maybe 4 weeks ago and I still have a lingering cough and a sinus drip. Thinking I’m a little too late to get checked out but I might have to. Maybe it will eventually just go away. Lol


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Real talk guys I believe I may have caught covid a few weeks ago. I'm already vaxxed so I didn't pay much mind to a sore throat and sinus issues for a couple days. That's been maybe 4 weeks ago and I still have a lingering cough and a sinus drip. Thinking I'm a little too late to get checked out but I might have to. Maybe it will eventually just go away. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It could also be the flu!! Better check PCR and not antibodies to make sure you are not spreading it around!! Just my 2 cents!! ??


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great rule of thumb but faster, right?


Apparently I was too sleepy when I typed that... you're right. Should be slower.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Abu Dhabi is a ---- place to buy clothes, Dubai is it!! 😜😅


I think the choice boiled down to which had a flight that would get him to manila soonest. He normally flies BA if he goes commercial. Went with Etihad due to the schedule.

and in same trip he got a two tone Santos. My favorite of his watches.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Real talk guys I believe I may have caught covid a few weeks ago. I'm already vaxxed so I didn't pay much mind to a sore throat and sinus issues for a couple days. That's been maybe 4 weeks ago and I still have a lingering cough and a sinus drip. Thinking I'm a little too late to get checked out but I might have to. Maybe it will eventually just go away. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sorry to hear but glad it's wasn't bad. Might be just a cold or flu? Maybe get a PCR test to be sure? Anyone else in your household sick?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Sorry to hear but glad it's wasn't bad. Might be just a cold or flu? Maybe get a PCR test to be sure? Anyone else in your household sick?


No but everybody else is vaxxed up also. Except for baby girl. Wouldn't give it a second thought but still got this lingering cough. Fine otherwise so I was ignoring it. Spending two weeks cleaning out a moldy hurricaned house I'm sure didn't help things either.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> Real talk guys I believe I may have caught covid a few weeks ago. I'm already vaxxed so I didn't pay much mind to a sore throat and sinus issues for a couple days. That's been maybe 4 weeks ago and I still have a lingering cough and a sinus drip. Thinking I'm a little too late to get checked out but I might have to. Maybe it will eventually just go away. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Problem now is every time we get sick at all we wonder if it's COVID. If your symptoms started a few weeks ago, I doubt you'd be COVID positive but should probably be tested anyhow. Usually she'd virus only for the first 10-14 days. Probably not a bad idea to go in and see your family doctor. Any loss of smell / taste recently?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> No but everybody else is vaxxed up also. Except for baby girl. Wouldn't give it a second thought but still got this lingering cough. Fine otherwise so I was ignoring it. Spending two weeks cleaning out a moldy hurricaned house I'm sure didn't help things either.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Gawd.... You've been jumping some serious hurdles. Sorry - hoping for big long breaks from this nonsense for you and your family!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> No but everybody else is vaxxed up also. Except for baby girl. Wouldn't give it a second thought but still got this lingering cough. Fine otherwise so I was ignoring it. Spending two weeks cleaning out a moldy hurricaned house I'm sure didn't help things either.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Again consider seeing your family doctor. May need a chest X-ray. COVID and flu aren't the only things out there to make you cough. If you're a smoker, one word: QUIT!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Again consider seeing your family doctor. May need a chest X-ray. COVID and flu aren't the only things out there to make you cough. If you're a smoker, one word: QUIT!!


My mantra. Everything in moderation. I smoke cigars once in a while.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> My mantra. Everything in moderation. I smoke cigars once in a while.


Even when its collecting watches ?!?!?!?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> Even when its collecting watches ?!?!?!?


Especially that


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Real talk guys I believe I may have caught covid a few weeks ago. I'm already vaxxed so I didn't pay much mind to a sore throat and sinus issues for a couple days. That's been maybe 4 weeks ago and I still have a lingering cough and a sinus drip. Thinking I'm a little too late to get checked out but I might have to. Maybe it will eventually just go away. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'd say to go get checked out and add to the statistics.

Relatively speaking, compared to people I've known who had it pre-vax, you got off light. So that's good news.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Problem now is every time we get sick at all we wonder if it's COVID. If your symptoms started a few weeks ago, I doubt you'd be COVID positive but should probably be tested anyhow. Usually she'd virus only for the first 10-14 days. Probably not a bad idea to go in and see your family doctor. Any loss of smell / taste recently?


No. No fever or any other symptoms so I just ignored it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Gawd.... You've been jumping some serious hurdles. Sorry - hoping for big long breaks from this nonsense for you and your family!


Thanks. It's been a rough few weeks but it's looking up.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> If you had Pfizer, get the 3rd booster dose. I am on my 5th. dose already. 3 Pfizer + 2 AstraZeneca. It is just a vaccine. 😱😅


You DO collect everything @JustAbe ! Even vaccine shots! 🤣


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd say to go get checked out and add to the statistics.
> 
> Relatively speaking, compared to people I've known who had it pre-vax, you got off light. So that's good news.


I got vaxxed up way early. Which is why I didn't pay much mind to a sore throat for two days. I'll probably go get checked out. Although I hate medical facilities. Completely gross me out. Except for the dentist office because they have nitrous. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I remember when his plane got mechanical issues during its stopover in Almaty on the way back here. It would take days to get another plane to fetch him. It was better to fly to Abu Dhabi (opposite direction) and get on a flight here. Even with a layover. He had nothing to do and wear i suppose (fresh clothes) so he shopped in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> that's why i wont buy a jet. Too much hassle.


Godfrey

another amusing tidbit i remember from that episode is how weak our passport is. The plane owner couldnt get out of the terminal (and go to a hotel to freshen up) since he doesnt have a visa for Kazakhstan.

his pilots (Swiss and British) could. Well the Filipina flight attendant could as well because crews have automatic visa on arrival.

so the "boss" had to make himself comfortable inside the terminal alone until the flight to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AL9C1 said:


> No. No fever or any other symptoms so I just ignored it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Don't necessarily have fever with COVID. Most frequent symptom is loss of smell.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> No but everybody else is vaxxed up also. Except for baby girl. Wouldn't give it a second thought but still got this lingering cough. Fine otherwise so I was ignoring it. Spending two weeks cleaning out a moldy hurricaned house I'm sure didn't help things either.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hope you get better soon and the cough goes away.

As 59 said earlier, every time when we can sick, the question of "is it covid?" comes up.

A friend came over for dinner tonight. She parked in our driveway, stepped out, as I came out to greet her. A neighbor across the street, about 30 feet was getting her mail started coughing loudly. My friend sprinted past me, into my house, in heels. I said, "Damn, hi to you too girl." ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> What makes you think you're one of the smart ones? I'd rather them speak for themselves.


Let's see&#8230;. I've cofounded a business, which has been successful thus far. I've helped sell a startup for over $250m, overseen the growth of an online retailer from $1b to $2.5b. So yeah I consider myself pretty smart, lucky, humbled to have a wonderful team and most of all thankful. You?



Galaga said:


> I belong here and am a founding member.


Oh right. You claim to be a founding member of a public thread in a public forum. Good job!

Walked into another one&#8230;










?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> If you had Pfizer, get the 3rd booster dose. I am on my 5th. dose already. 3 Pfizer + 2 AstraZeneca. It is just a vaccine. 😱😅


We need you to take a tour of certain areas in the US and preach!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I started with Galaga earlier, then another, then another, then I spotted some likes from people that I don't like, and I became trigger happy and started pushing that button 🙂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Let's see&#8230;. I've cofounded a business, which has been successful thus far. I've helped sell a startup for over $250m, overseen the growth of an online retailer from $1b to $2.5b. So yeah I consider myself pretty smart, lucky, humbled to have a wonderful team and most of all thankful. You?
> 
> Oh right. You claim to be a founding member of a public thread in a public forum. Good job!
> 
> ...


That one was easy, G-Shock ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Well, that was a quick read, I noticed I missed one, pulled the trigger without aiming, can't miss 😉


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mav said:


> Let's see&#8230;. I've cofounded a business, which has been successful thus far. I've helped sell a startup for over $250m, overseen the growth of an online retailer from $1b to $2.5b. So yeah I consider myself pretty smart, lucky, humbled to have a wonderful team and most of all thankful. You?
> 
> Oh right. You claim to be a founding member of a public thread in a public forum. Good job!
> 
> Walked into another one&#8230;


Mav, I lead about 150 people where we serve and protect the community and I have been doing it successfully for 27 years and counting. It's a tough job, we are probably not paid enough but it's fulfilling.

Never assume things, moneybags. Having money doesn't make you smart just smug.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> Mav, I lead about 150 people where I serve the community and have been doing it successfully for 27 years and counting. It's a tough job, we are probably not paid enough but it's fulfilling.
> 
> Never assume things, moneybags. Having money doesn't make you smart just smug.


Oh guess you didn't like that, huh? A playful tick for tact is now more serious&#8230;

There's a difference between having money and making money. It takes intelligence, lots of hard work, the support of good people, and some amount of just sheer dumb luck to make money. I was that proverbial fry guy that Sporty mentioned. I do a lot of volunteer work as well and give back to my community. I'm very happy of what I've achieved and the life I've built for myself and my family.

Sounds like you're maybe a firefighter or cop? If so, I agree, you're not paid nearly enough. It's almost unfair. One of my best friends is a paramedic; hard work especially in these unprecedented times. I'm guinuely happy that you find your line of work fulfilling and glad you're serving your community.

I do hope that for your community's sake, you're much nicer and kinder to them than your tough guy online persona that you portray here though. I'm sure you are.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

*







*


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The cabinets are full (this is only a fragment), which is something to please the eye. This blue OP looks very interesting live.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> *
> View attachment 16139200
> *


Richard and Sappie? Can't be me. I prefer more pastel colored protection.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> The cabinets are full (this is only a fragment), which is something to please the eye. This blue OP looks very interesting live.


Are they actually available for purchase or display only?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Most of them are with a reservation description - they are on the website and waiting to be picked up by customers.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> The cabinets are full (this is only a fragment), which is something to please the eye. This blue OP looks very interesting live.


The display only models?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

King_Neptune said:


> The display only models?


I replied above.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Most of them are with a reservation description - they are on the website and waiting to be picked up by customers.


So not an AD?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

King_Neptune said:


> So not an AD?


AD Rolex.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Apparently I was too sleepy when I typed that... you're right. Should be slower.


Uhh, still sleepy? 😄


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> I got vaxxed up way early. Which is why I didn't pay much mind to a sore throat for two days. I'll probably go get checked out. Although I hate medical facilities. Completely gross me out. Except for the dentist office because they have nitrous. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


And a cute dental hygienist?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> another amusing tidbit i remember from that episode is how weak our passport is. The plane owner couldnt get out of the terminal (and go to a hotel to freshen up) since he doesnt have a visa for Kazakhstan.
> 
> ...


"You can learn anything in this thread."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bros, this is the new Big Like.










Might be a touch too big...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> The cabinets are full (this is only a fragment), which is something to please the eye. This blue OP looks very interesting live.


Great Mario, now you will have half the WUS population invading Poland 😂


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Bros, this is the new Big Like.
> 
> View attachment 16139447
> 
> ...


I also adjusted my avatar:


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Great Mario, now you will have half the WUS population invading Poland 😂


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

cheu_f50 said:


> Yes. I may know a thing or two about that ...
> 
> View attachment 16138782
> 
> ...


Nice godfrey!

And also....you suck


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> And a bad habit at that.


Martin Short is phenomenal in *Only Murders in the Building*. He is very underrated and never got enough work IMHO.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> Nice godfrey!
> 
> And also....you suck


What state do you live in? Do you frequent Massachusetts by any chance?

New release is coming our Oct 11th. Will have to see how many I can get my hands on.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

cheu_f50 said:


> What state do you live in? Do you frequent Massachusetts by any chance?


Not Jason but I get to MA pretty often. Where should I go to get this stuff? Widely available?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

You all need to take your bickering off WUS. I don't care for editing or removing posts and really dislike locking and removing threads. Infracting and banning on the other hand can be therapeutic.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

What's going on here lately is hard to read. This thread was to be free from quarrels, kicking and mutual accusations. And then the scare by publishing private messages. Swamp, and at the very bottom ...


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not Jason but I get to MA pretty often. Where should I go to get this stuff? Widely available?


Negative. Until it's actually released it is hard to definitively say. Sometimes you see them on the top shelf behind the registers, othertimes in the locked cabinets with the other high value liquor and wine.

The store I've typically got mine don't even display them because the quantity is so limited. I typically give my guy a call and see if he expects any from his distributor, and if so I make an order with him so I know I'm securing myself a couple of bottles, regardless of how many more he may or may not be getting.

I dont think its as rare as people make it out to be, but it definitely takes some effort to call and ask around. a lot of times that doesn't even work because the person answering the phone may not have even know what it is to tell you if they have any.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Richard and Sappie? Can't be me. I prefer more pastel colored protection.


Nobody in particular and no offense intended, bro. Just a comment on how general bickering sometimes appears to others.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16139644


Are we in the same timezone??? Or 12 hrs apart?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

EDT for you?

PST for me.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

EDT for me, but isn't it only 7:25am for PST?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> EDT for me, but isn't it only 7:25am for PST?


We call it Philippine Standard Time. My mistake, it should be PHST internationally. But locally, referred to as just PST.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The polar opposite of the time zone makes it easy for my dad to call his brother in ohio during summer. Just change the a/p in am/pm to p/a. A switcheroo.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

@Pongster downloading The Man Standing Next. Pretty excited for this one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good morning guys! What did I miss?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> View attachment 16139530


Lovely. If I didn't already have my Daytona, this would be in my collection instead.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I agree that no one can truly prove a watch is 100% authentic by just simply photos alone. The watch should be inspected in person, case opened, paperwork verified, etc.
> 
> However sometimes photos are enough to determine that the watch *might* be questionable. Keyword: might. Keep in mind, at the end of the day, it's all opinions of amateurs with varying degrees of knowledge, so one can take it as gospel or with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...


Greta would call it the precautionary principle

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> View attachment 16139530


That is so nice! Im liking white dials more and more.

Got the black one though.









What are your impressions about the bracelet?


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> Greta would call it the precautionary principle
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Sure, if that recap of what went down was even remotely complete and accurate and if the hypothetical scenario that followed was at all likely I might be inclined to partially agree with part of what you said.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That is so nice! Im liking white dials more and more.
> 
> Got the black one though.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not I tried to get one and there's none available in Hong Kong. Apparently some buyers chose to get the Zenith as they couldn't find a Daytona and Covid isn't helping...SA explained to me they haven't been getting any new stock since earlier this year for the Chronomaster Sport. 😭


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

cheu_f50 said:


> What state do you live in? Do you frequent Massachusetts by any chance?
> 
> New release is coming our Oct 11th. Will have to see how many I can get my hands on.


Down here it looks like Total Wine will carry it and they say it is a "first come first serve" so I'll have to take my chances. I heard there is some sort of cabal down here to buys it all up for themselves but who knows. I've asked at a couple of other places but they are usually pretty clueless about it. Probably need to cultivate a liquor store relationship at a place that sells more than Boones Farm


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Good morning guys! What did I miss?


This. 😉


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

So the wife bought this from some auction site for a Benjamin. Still runs, no idea of the accuracy. Doubt it's even worth servicing since you can't read the time on it anyway 

I'm gonna try polywatch on the crystal and maybe some brasso on the case just to see how it cleans up. Hmm, maybe not brasso, I think I have one of those polishing cloths somewhere.

Edit: Out of an abundance of caution for not violating forum rules, I pulled the pic because now that I actually look at it blown up in a photo, I think the watch is...alas...a fake. The "L" in Ladymatic does not look like the font used in other ladymatics I just looked at on ebay and there is no "Swiss Made" at the bottom. Might crack the back just to see what is inside it, I suspect that will tell the tale pretty quickly.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> So the wife bought this from some auction site for a Benjamin. Still runs, no idea of the accuracy. Doubt it's even worth servicing since you can't read the time on it anyway
> 
> I'm gonna try polywatch on the crystal and maybe some brasso on the case just to see how it cleans up. Hmm, maybe not brasso, I think I have one of those polishing cloths somewhere.


I think the lug-to-lug width will make it fine to wear on your thumb and might not be too big, but it'll be close.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Greta would call it the precautionary principle
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Is that like the rhythm method?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mav said:


> Maybe, maybe not&#8230;
> And for God's sake people, get a decent camera and learn how to take *an indecent* photo! ?


FIFY


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> This.
> 
> View attachment 16139856


That looks good Bro Dick. But not for breakfast!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Believe it or not I tried to get one and there's none available in Hong Kong. Apparently some buyers chose to get the Zenith as they couldn't find a Daytona and Covid isn't helping...SA explained to me they haven't been getting any new stock since earlier this year for the Chronomaster Sport.


Yeah, I haven't seen them here either! I got it because the guy that ordered it at the AD passed on it. And I know the AD pretty well. Just lucky I guess!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen them here either! I got it because the guy that ordered it at the AD passed on it. And I know the AD pretty well. Just lucky I guess!


You lucky ......


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> So the wife bought this from some auction site for a Benjamin. Still runs, no idea of the accuracy. Doubt it's even worth servicing since you can't read the time on it anyway
> 
> I'm gonna try polywatch on the crystal and maybe some brasso on the case just to see how it cleans up. Hmm, maybe not brasso, I think I have one of those polishing cloths somewhere.
> 
> Edit: Out of an abundance of caution for not violating forum rules, I pulled the pic because now that I actually look at it blown up in a photo, I think the watch is...alas...a fake. The "L" in Ladymatic does not look like the font used in other ladymatics I just looked at on ebay and there is no "Swiss Made" at the bottom. Might crack the back just to see what is inside it, I suspect that will tell the tale pretty quickly.


Could be just a redial, gotta pull the caseback to be sure. Many a vintage watches are with sloppy redials...


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

If I didn't already have a Speedy, I would take this over a Daytona, and I'm not ashamed to admit it.



Sappie66 said:


> That is so nice! Im liking white dials more and more.
> 
> Got the black one though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

@Sappie66, I am thinking of getting one of those, have you ever tried one? are they dangerous?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Sappie66, I am thinking of getting one of those, have you ever tried one? are they dangerous?


They'll be using those instead of BMX bikes in the 2022 X-games.
You can do some mean tail whips on one if those.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Sappie66, I am thinking of getting one of those, have you ever tried one? are they dangerous?


Moving from Superbikes to Penny-Farthings? Dang! 😱


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> They'll be using those instead of BMX bikes in the 2022 X-games.
> You can do some mean tail whips on one if those.


I know I tried, but I still need to perfect it


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know I tried, but I still need to perfect it


More speed!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Sappie66, I am thinking of getting one of those, have you ever tried one? are they dangerous?


Never tried one! Don't think I want to. They were replaced by the "safety" bicycle, which more closely resembles the modern day bicycle with smaller wheels that were matching in size. The fact that it was called the safety bicycle says a lot about the previous style.

But I might change my mind if it comes in carbon fiber!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> The cabinets are full (this is only a fragment), which is something to please the eye. This blue OP looks very interesting live.


"Display only" pieces? Or for sale??

EDIT: NRA!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> More speed!


Is that fast enough?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> "Display only" pieces? Or for sale??


These are customer orders that fill the display windows until the collection is completed. You can look through the glass, you cannot touch it.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is that fast enough?


Good speed. Now do the tailwhip!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Never tried one! Don't think I want to. They were replaced by the "safety" bicycle, which more closely resembles the modern day bicycle with smaller wheels that were matching in size. The fact that it was called the safety bicycle says a lot about the previous style.
> 
> But I might change my mind if it comes in carbon fiber!


This one?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Feeling "blue" today, but happy it's Friday!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> If I didn't already have a Speedy, I would take this over a Daytona, and I'm not ashamed to admit it.


More readable than the black ceramic Daytona that I had before. And I find it aesthetically more pleasing. I wish the bracelet were better though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is that fast enough?


You're a fast learner PF. You're really cooking around that track!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> This one?


Oh my. Yes, I suppose.

For the record, that's not me. I do not ride a bike like that.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Good speed. Now do the tailwhip!
> View attachment 16140038


Working on it, I'll end up getting it right...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh my. Yes, I suppose.
> 
> For the record, that's not me. I do not ride a bike like that.


How about like that?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Working on it, I'll end up getting it right...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16140057


Damn!! I can never understand how those things happen


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Damn!! I can never understand how those things happen


I can.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Feeling "blue" today, but happy it's Friday!


I'm feeling blue today too. Was supposed to go to that IWC event last night in Century City, I mistakingly thought it was next Thursday. Realized it just now when I saw some of the LA Watch Gang guys postings photos from it on IG. Oops. ?

Missed a good one, the CEO from IWC was there, along with some of the actors from the new Top Gun movie.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about like that?


How about this?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I wonder what it's like to do this...first time I saw this I was like WTFH how's he doing that!?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Eisenhammer said:


> If I didn't already have a Speedy, I would take this over a Daytona, and I'm not ashamed to admit it.


I do find it to be more visually interesting due to the colored subdials than the stark monochrome Daytona.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Having seen a few ceramic Daytonas in the metal, I also find the legibility to be lacking. If I had the chance to buy a ceramic Daytona, would I do so? Absolutely. It's a gorgeous watch. But if both were in front of me, I'd take the Zenith based on looks. But the long-term value component of the Daytona would certainly factor in.



Sappie66 said:


> More readable than the black ceramic Daytona that I had before. And I find it aesthetically more pleasing. I wish the bracelet were better though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I wonder what it's like to do this...first time I saw this I was like WTFH how's he doing that!?
> 
> View attachment 16140091


Omg. Does he have brakes?!?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> I wonder what it's like to do this...first time I saw this I was like WTFH how's he doing that!?
> 
> View attachment 16140091


Pretty much no risk of falling at least...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> Having seen a few ceramic Daytonas in the metal, I also find the legibility to be lacking. If I had the chance to buy a ceramic Daytona, would I do so? Absolutely. It's a gorgeous watch. But if both were in front of me, I'd take the Zenith based on looks. But the long-term value component of the Daytona would certainly factor in.


For sure. I turned my Daytona into a 911.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> I do find it to be more visually interesting due to the colored subdials than the stark monochrome Daytona.


What do you find more interesting?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Omg. Does he have brakes?!?


I'm sure the answer is no. 😱😱😱


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

cheu_f50 said:


> And people who think 2% chance is low, should put their life savings on the roulette table, 50% on red and 50% on black.
> 
> And then watch the ball land on 00. That's the risk they are taking lol.


True story.

I have played roulette one time, ever. After a successful evening at 3 card poker, I was feeling good. Decided to put $200 on black, first time ever at a roulette table.

Rolls....

Ticks around....

00 it finds....

Never put another penny on a roulette table


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> What do you find more interesting?


I really like the tri-color subdials a lot. As someone that's driven by design much of the time, it's more visually appealing to me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> True story.
> 
> I have played roulette one time, ever. After a successful evening at 3 card poker, I was feeling good. Decided to put $200 on black, first time ever at a roulette table.
> 
> ...


Bad luck, but good outcome, it was a cheap gambling deterrent


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bad luck, but good outcome, it was a cheap gambling deterrent


yeah. I find myself at a casino about one every 3-4 years it seems. I go in with $75. See how long it lasts me. Sometimes 15 minutes. Sometimes 2.5 hours.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bad luck, but good outcome, it was a cheap gambling deterrent


Agreed. Now I have not gambled at a casino in 4-5 years. Most of my "gambling" now is in the stock market 🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> yeah. I find myself at a casino about one every 3-4 years it seems. I go in with $75. See how long it lasts me. Sometimes 15 minutes. Sometimes 2.5 hours.


I never set foot in a casino, I don't like the whole gambling thingy, but I do enjoy a poker game with friends from time to time.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Agreed. Now I have not gambled at a casino in 4-5 years. Most of my "gambling" now is in the stock market 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I never set foot in a casino, I don't like the whole gambling thingy, but I do enjoy a poker game with friends from time to time.


I liked going into the Monte Carlo casino. My mother in-law and I played some slots. I didn't wander into the Baccarat room because I forgot my tuxedo.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm a sucker for a thin steel bezel. I need to order the white dial too. I think I like it better than the black.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Brey17 said:


> I'm a sucker for a thin steel bezel. I need to order the white dial too. I think I like it better than the black.
> 
> View attachment 16140191


That looks alright! Sets off the dial very well.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bad luck, but good outcome, it was a cheap gambling deterrent


Reminds me of the time I bought a 1981 Yamaha XS850 in barely running condition for $800, thinking I'd put in time and make it into a Cafe Racer.

As it turns out the bike sat in my garage for 5 years, and the condition went from barely running to engine definitely not going to turn over unless I rebuild it.

Gave it away to a friend for free and I couldn't be more relief.

Since then I stay away from any and all car restoration projects, despite my love for a classic late 60s mustang, because clearly I'm not cutout for that type of thing. Best $800 I've spend one could say, to save myself $10-20k


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I liked going into the Monte Carlo casino. My mother in-law and I played some slots. I didn't wander into the Baccarat room because I forgot my tuxedo.


I'm surprised the Baccarat room isn't sponsored by Omega at this point.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> I'm feeling blue today too. Was supposed to go to that IWC event last night in Century City, I mistakingly thought it was next Thursday. Realized it just now when I saw some of the LA Watch Gang guys postings photos from it on IG. Oops.
> 
> Missed a good one, the CEO from IWC was there, along with some of the actors from the new Top Gun movie.


Oh dang! That would have been a fun one!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

cheu_f50 said:


> Reminds me of the time I bought a 1981 Yamaha XS850 in barely running condition for $800, thinking I'd put in time and make it into a Cafe Racer.
> 
> As it turns out the bike sat in my garage for 5 years, and the condition went from barely running to engine definitely not going to turn over unless I rebuild it.
> 
> ...


Café racers are fun projects, but once finished, they end up collecting dust like a Tamiya model bike 😉


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> These are customer orders that fill the display windows until the collection is completed. *You can look through the glass, you cannot touch it.*


That's what my court order says when I go to certain clubs


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Café racers are fun projects, but once finished, they end up collecting dust like a Tamiya model bike 😉


So I suppose I got the same experience, even before I lifted a finger to work on it because it definitely was dusty by the time I gave it away.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Café racers are fun projects, but once finished, they end up collecting dust like a Tamiya model bike


Like project road bikes too:
















Rarely ride it, but she's pretty!


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

In my mind, I would also race the Cafe Racer in some historic bike events. still in my mind and not in real life 

EDIT: Generally dont post pic of myself, but I suppose this one is ok since my face is mostly covered.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> yeah. I find myself at a casino about one every 3-4 years it seems. I go in with $75. See how long it lasts me. Sometimes 15 minutes. Sometimes 2.5 hours.


Best I did in a Casino was in the Bellagio in Vegas, went downstairs to the slots and played a quarter....

Ended up with a cash ticket for over $300. 😁

Haven't played in a casino since, best to quit while I'm ahead.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I like gambling games and I LOVE casinos, at least the high end ones, but I'm really just too cheap to throw money at games of pure chance or the slots, particularly roulette when you KNOW the odds favor the house. I much prefer cards or dice with some skill involved.

Anyone like "Shut the box"? Fun dice game for pubs and such. Otherwise Blackjack is probably my favorite.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> I'm a sucker for a thin steel bezel. I need to order the white dial too. I think I like it better than the black.
> 
> View attachment 16140191


You know what, I like the white dial better too. ?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> You know what, I like the white dial better too. ?
> View attachment 16140262


That's nice too. I'll take stick indices and thinner bezel.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> That's nice too. I'll take stick indices and thinner bezel.


Of course, different strokes and all that. And that's the fun part of this hobby isn't it? We can all enjoy something we like. ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

cheu_f50 said:


> In my mind, I would also race the Cafe Racer in some historic bike events. still in my mind and not in real life
> 
> EDIT: Generally dont post pic of myself, but I suppose this one is ok since my face is mostly covered.
> 
> View attachment 16140257


You have all the right gear, no Shoei or Dainese, you're OK in my book


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Brey17 said:


> That's nice too. I'll take stick indices and thinner bezel.


I too agree with that which is why I ultimately selling the daytona and kept the speedy.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You know what, I like the white dial better too. 😜
> View attachment 16140262


Ok...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Could be just a redial, gotta pull the caseback to be sure. Many a vintage watches are with sloppy redials...


Certainly possible. The loop at the top of the L is present in some Omega stuff (I found it on a box of chocolates of all things) but not many watches. Doesn't really matter, it was only $100.

It has some greenish discoloration on the back that I initially thought was just grunge, but now I wonder if it isn't verdigris patina from the case being made of brass/bronze instead of gold plated steel (?). Anyhoo, once I find my magnifying specs and fool around with it I'll report back. I would use it as a potential starting point in amateur watch repair but the damned thing is SO SMALL. Wouldn't mind learning how to make customized seikos though, that could be a fun side gig when I retire.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Sorry if this is getting boring, but I am quite taken with this SeaQ!


I also like the SEAQ and once a month my OCD level would be low.

#givemea4

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Brey17 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> View attachment 16140278


Gif-happy are we?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> View attachment 16140278


Best.
Movie.
EVER!!!

The script for Commando must have been like 5 pages long with the last page being "Arnie shoots EVERYONE for 30 minutes"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I also like the SEAQ and once a month my OCD level would be low.
> 
> #givemea4
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I see what you did there.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Gif-happy are we?


My 14-year-old nephew is beyond pleased that he was able to teach me something.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Best.
> Movie.
> EVER!!!
> 
> The script for Commando must have been like 5 pages long with the last page being "Arnie shoots EVERYONE for 30 minutes"


I like this better...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Gif-happy are we?


Reminds me of the fill_murray Ruby gem:









GitHub - seancdavis/fill_murray: Make Bill Murray a part of your Rails project.


Make Bill Murray a part of your Rails project. Contribute to seancdavis/fill_murray development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

That's one hell of an ROI.



Sappie66 said:


> For sure. I turned my Daytona into a 911.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I like this better...
> 
> View attachment 16140324


Yippee ki yay


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I like this better...
> 
> View attachment 16140324


Going to start a thread with poll.

Is die hard a Christmas movie.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

cheu_f50 said:


> Going to start a thread with poll.
> 
> Is die hard a Christmas movie.


Of course! The best kind!


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Of course! The best kind!


I agree. Here is your chance to make your voice count.



https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/is-die-hard-a-christmas-movie.5343147/#post-54050902


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

cheu_f50 said:


> I agree. Here is your chance to make your voice count.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/is-die-hard-a-christmas-movie.5343147/#post-54050902


Voted! Die Hard isn't just a Christmas movie, it's THE Christmas movie!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

haha, Schilling's post in Diehard.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Day 3 with the SeaQ. It's rare for me to wear the same watch three days running, even if it is new to me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gratuitous doggie pic. One of my lady's 3 doggies.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Day 3 with the SeaQ. It's rare for me to wear the same watch three days running, even if it is new to me.


Brilliant example of German over engineering. Any idea how it compares with a FF diver? I would imagine the two might be comparable except one Swiss and the other German.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Brilliant example of German over engineering. Any idea how it compares with a FF diver? I would imagine the two might be comparable except one Swiss and the other German.


Both are very substantial and robust watches with very different characters. Not sure if I can express it well. I would say that the GO is somewhat more refined, more angular and with more varied surfaces. The FF is rounder in character, with lots of curvy surfaces, but still a brute. Visually there is more to catch my eye with the SeaQ and, while both are beautiful, my preference is with the GO. Also, the GO allows a view of the marvelous-looking movement, whereas the FF has a solid caseback.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Positive vibes needed&#8230; This is Mashima private reserve 5lb boneless rib roast. Going to be about a 3 hour smoke at 230°f /110°c then high heat finish sear*.*

Its been dry brining in the fridge for three days. Added 75/25 black pepper/fennel seed to crust on.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Brey17 said:


> Positive vibes needed&#8230; This is Mashima private reserve 5lb boneless rib roast. Going to be about a 3 hour smoke at 230°f /110°c then high heat finish sear*.*
> 
> Its been dry brining in the fridge for three days. Added 75/25 black pepper/fennel seed to crust on.
> 
> View attachment 16140600


Some may wonder ... why am I so hungry ?



https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/some-may-wonder-why-am-i-so-hungry.5319126/


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

cheu_f50 said:


> Some may wonder ... why am I so hungry ?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/some-may-wonder-why-am-i-so-hungry.5319126/


I have been known to frequent your thread. I'll post the results there and one other place.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Both are very substantial and robust watches with very different characters. Not sure if I can express it well. I would say that the GO is somewhat more refined, more angular and with more varied surfaces. The FF is rounder in character, with lots of curvy surfaces, but still a brute. Visually there is more to catch my eye with the SeaQ and, while both are beautiful, my preference is with the GO. Also, the GO allows a view of the marvelous-looking movement, whereas the FF has a solid caseback.


What a beautiful piece! Personally and based on appearances only, I find the GO to be levels above the FF.

Hold on to that one (maybe).

Beauty 👍🏼


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Both are very substantial and robust watches with very different characters. Not sure if I can express it well. I would say that the GO is somewhat more refined, more angular and with more varied surfaces. The FF is rounder in character, with lots of curvy surfaces, but still a brute. Visually there is more to catch my eye with the SeaQ and, while both are beautiful, my preference is with the GO. Also, the GO allows a view of the marvelous-looking movement, whereas the FF has a solid caseback.


Nice comparative analysis. For most watches I prefer a solid caseback but might well make an exception with any GO that all seem to have beautifully designed decorative movements.

Awhile back you also gave a decent comparative analysis between Ardbeg AO AN and Ardbeg 10. Next time you're at it, add Ardbeg UIGEADAIL to the mix. You are far more skilled than I am at narrative description whereas I am only able to say what I like and in which order. My favorite is of the three is UIGEADAIL although my all time favorite remains Lagavulin 16.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Nice comparative analysis. For most watches I prefer a solid caseback but might well make an exception with any GO that all seem to have beautifully designed decorative movements.
> 
> Awhile back you also gave a decent comparative analysis between Ardbeg AO AN and Ardbeg 10. Next time you're at it, add Ardbeg UIGEADAIL to the mix. You are far more skilled than I am at narrative description whereas I am only able to say what I like and in which order. My favorite is of the three is UIGEADAIL although my all time favorite remains Lagavulin 16.


I havent tried the UGLYDIAL. I'll see if I can find it and report back.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I havent tried the UGLYDIAL. I'll see if I can find it and report back.


I'll be curious to read your impressions regarding the UIGEADAIL (UGLYDIAL). Fortunately I only have to type a couple of capital letters UI before Tapatalk auto type completes the word UIGEADAIL for me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> Awesome Spectre No Time To Die combo!
> 
> I'm thinking if I should get the Omega NTTD mesh bracelet for my blue SMP? The titanium grey on the bracelet against the silver polish/brushed steel case does give me some pause color-wise. Thoughts?


GF

Found a photo of someone else had had a similar idea... NTTD Mesh on SMP.










Yay or nay?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> GF
> 
> Found a photo of someone else had had a similar idea... NTTD Mesh on SMP.
> 
> ...


I don't know. Is the bracelet matte-ish? I have a polished Omega steel mesh bracelet. The one with the airplane-seatbelt clasp. It has no endlinks -- the springbar goes through chainlinks on the end. Know which bracelet im talking about? Don't know if I have pics. I think the polished steel would go better -- visually and materially.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I don't know. Is the bracelet matte-ish? I have a polished Omega steel mesh bracelet. The one with the airplane-seatbelt clasp. It has no endlinks -- the springbar goes through chainlinks on the end. Know which bracelet im talking about? Don't know if I have pics. I think the polished steel would go better -- visually and materially.


I read that it's sandblasted, so the finish is matte-ish, I think. And yes, I know the Omega shark mesh that you're referring. This is one is different.

A pic of the underside...










I'm kinda iffy. Probably need to see it in person.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Nice comparative analysis. For most watches I prefer a solid caseback but might well make an exception with any GO that all seem to have beautifully designed decorative movements.
> 
> Awhile back you also gave a decent comparative analysis between Ardbeg AO AN and Ardbeg 10. Next time you're at it, add Ardbeg UIGEADAIL to the mix. You are far more skilled than I am at narrative description whereas I am only able to say what I like and in which order. My favorite is of the three is UIGEADAIL although my all time favorite remains Lagavulin 16.


If you are a smoke/peat fan, please search out this bottle. I know it's only a 4-6 year maturation, it has the complexity and richness of a barrel much older. This distillery is taking American whiskey by storm.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> GF
> 
> Found a photo of someone else had had a similar idea... NTTD Mesh on SMP.
> 
> ...


Sure; why not?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> If you are a smoke/peat fan, please search out this bottle. I know it's only a 4-6 year maturation, it has the complexity and richness of a barrel much older. This distillery is taking American whiskey by storm.
> 
> View attachment 16140698


I just took a picture and will check it out next time I'm at my liquor store.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> GF
> 
> Found a photo of someone else had had a similar idea... NTTD Mesh on SMP.
> 
> ...



















Was trying it on my Tudor a while back. You can see that it's shiny. Some might not like the exposed chain-link at the lug but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> GF
> 
> Found a photo of someone else had had a similar idea... NTTD Mesh on SMP.
> 
> ...


Mav, Sappie,

Does the NTTD mesh (Ti) look a little off next to the steel case?

And: The NTTD Seamaster in Ti with the matching Ti mesh is subdued in color so the band end-link to case gap doesn't stand out. I had eyes all over that watch yesterday when I bought my SMP steel/black and it has a very natural appearance. I'm guessing that a steel mesh/ steel case might make the gap look off(?).

_Edit: Sappie your photo looks like it is steel/steel._


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Mav, Sappie,
> 
> Does the NTTD mesh (Ti) look a little off next to the steel case?
> 
> And: The NTTD Seamaster in Ti with the matching Ti mesh is subdued in color so the band end-link to case gap doesn't stand out. I had eyes all over that watch yesterday when I bought my SMP steel/black and it has a very natural appearance. I'm guessing that a steel mesh/ steel case might make the gap look off(?).


That's what my concern would be, hence my suggestion of the OEM steel I'll make a mash.

That was the auto correct for omega mesh!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That's what my concern would be, hence my suggestion of the OEM steel I'll make a mash.
> 
> That was the auto correct for omega mesh!


Yeah, that might be kinda mashed-up. ? Gravy?

But&#8230;The thicker Ti, OEM mesh band is cool. My yea/nay offering is that for steel/steel, it needs curved links/bars to fill the gap and that Ti/Steel doesn't work so well.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> GF
> 
> Found a photo of someone else had had a similar idea... NTTD Mesh on SMP.
> 
> ...


I think it looks good!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All caught up


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> A good friend has that view. So anti-vaxxer. And she was satisified that she gets the benefit of vaccines by having all the people around her (home, work and friends) vaccinated.





Galaga said:


> Are they actually available for purchase or display only?


I contacted the Boutique in Brisbane and was told that they get 4-6 sub-dates per year and there are hundreds on the wait list. I am still on it but I contacted the Omega Boutique and they have the new Speedy pro in stock, so getting that instead.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Didn't realize you had a 79090, Sap. That is a beautiful piece. One of my favorites.



Sappie66 said:


> Was trying it on my Tudor a while back. You can see that it's shiny. Some might not like the exposed chain-link at the lug but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Catch up, King Pong.



Pongster said:


> All caught up


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> Didn't realize you had a 79090, Sap. That is a beautiful piece. One of my favorites.


It's gone now (surprise surprise). It was not all original. Service bezel insert, dial and hands. Had the "T-Swiss-T" text but was actually superluminova, which they did to service dials, strangely enough.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I contacted the Boutique in Brisbane and was told that they get 4-6 sub-dates per year and there are hundreds on the wait list. I am still on it but I contacted the Omega Boutique and they have the new Speedy pro in stock, so getting that instead.


Is that boutique, Langfords? If so I'm on that list too.

I purchased my Black LN GMT with no previous history in 2019 from a Sydney AD after a 12 month wait. I'm now on a waiting list for the BLRO with buying history. My intention is to buy my wife a Oyster Perpetual for her 50th in a couple of years time.

Hopefully if I haven't received the BLRO by then I can twist their arm with my unique personality and charm. 

However if it doesn't happen I couldn't care less anymore as I will never pay double at the grey price out of principle.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Why didn't you call me when you sold it? That's right...you don't have my number. That is strange. Was that standard operating procedure for service dials?



Sappie66 said:


> It's gone now (surprise surprise). It was not all original. Service bezel insert, dial and hands. Had the "T-Swiss-T" text but was actually superluminova, which they did to service dials, strangely enough.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> This one?


ouch


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Is that boutique, Langfords? If so I'm on that list too.
> 
> I purchased my Black LN GMT with no previous history in 2019 from a Sydney AD after a 12 month wait. I'm now on a waiting list for the BLRO with buying history. My intention is to buy my wife a Oyster Perpetual for her 50th in a couple of years time.
> 
> ...


Yes it is, they offered for me to come in and try on a gold yachtmaster and a rose gold Skydweller, I asked are these for purchase and they said no. I politely declined the invitation. I doubt I will ever get the call. I was going to ask to be removed but my wife said no. Now I have the Speedy coming I think I will pass. I put my name down in March 2019, so not sure how long you have been on the list.

I will be selling about 5 watches over the next few months.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bad luck, but good outcome, it was a cheap gambling deterrent


The only gambling I do is lotteries and the Melbourne Cup.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Yes it is, they offered for me to come in and try on a gold yachtmaster and a rose gold Skydweller, I asked are these for purchase and they said no. I politely declined the invitation. I doubt I will ever get the call. I was going to ask to be removed but my wife said no. Now I have the Speedy coming I think I will pass. I put my name down in March 2019, so not sure how long you have been on the list.
> 
> I will be selling about 5 watches over the next few months.


If/when the BLRO arrives I will end up selling at least 3 watches.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Oyster or jubilee, Bro G?



Galaga said:


> If/when the BLRO arrives I will end up selling at least 3 watches.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> Oyster or jubilee, Bro G?


Jubilee all the way.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Good on you. The BLRO belongs on a jubilee. The BLNR/LN belongs on an oyster, IMO.



Galaga said:


> Jubilee all the way.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> Good on you. The BLRO belongs on a jubilee. The BLNR/LN belongs on an oyster, IMO.


Yep. This will hopefully be my two piece combo from the crown.



















Combined with this










And this










Makes me feel like this:










I'm taller than him though.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I prefer my BLRO on the oyster. I have my DJ on the jubilee.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Hell of a spread, mate. We both know you're 5'6". Haha.



Galaga said:


> Yep. This will hopefully be my two piece combo from the crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> Hell of a spread, mate. We both know you're 5'6". Haha.


I told you not to tell anyone.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> If you are a smoke/peat fan, please search out this bottle. I know it's only a 4-6 year maturation, it has the complexity and richness of a barrel much older. This distillery is taking American whiskey by storm.
> 
> View attachment 16140698


Never had American scotch. Much less single malt. Lemme check if for sale here.

when i think of american whiskey, i think bourbon.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I contacted the Boutique in Brisbane and was told that they get 4-6 sub-dates per year and there are hundreds on the wait list. I am still on it but I contacted the Omega Boutique and they have the new Speedy pro in stock, so getting that instead.


Life's too short to wait. Congrats on the new speedy pro bro.

my technique might not work for you. I dropped by the AD almost everyday. Since the AD is literally on the way to my daughters' ballet school. And pre pandemic, they went to ballet five times a week.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

They still go to ballet as often now. But online. So no more regular trips to the AD.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

They should know, however, you're all heart.



Galaga said:


> I told you not to tell anyone.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Bourbon is what we do best. Especially Kentucky.



Pongster said:


> Never had American scotch. Much less single malt. Lemme check if for sale here.
> 
> when i think of american whiskey, i think bourbon.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> Bourbon is what we do best. Especially Kentucky.


Have you tried Uncle Nearest?








A recent discovery. History newly uncovered. Google it!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

In terms of countries, aside from Scotland of course, i have only tried scotch whiskeys/whiskies from Ireland, Japan and Taiwan.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Well it turned out pretty decent. Happy fam. You can see the nephews down there in the lower acreage metal hunting.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Have you tried Uncle Nearest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, is canadian whisky more like bourbon or more like scotch?


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I haven't. I'll have to look it up. I tend to stay within the Weller family, OldFo, or BTAC series.



Sappie66 said:


> Have you tried Uncle Nearest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> GF
> 
> Found a photo of someone else had had a similar idea... NTTD Mesh on SMP.
> 
> ...


Somehow that combo looks ok, even though I'm never a fan of mesh bracelets.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I like this better...
> 
> View attachment 16140324


Agree. Best action movie ever. Bar none. Had to lie about my age to watch it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> For sure. I turned my Daytona into a 911.


Using some alchemy?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Using some alchemy?


Godfrey

reminds me of this -

How do you make a 100-ton steel ship a cigarette lighter?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> True story.
> 
> I have played roulette one time, ever. After a successful evening at 3 card poker, I was feeling good. Decided to put $200 on black, first time ever at a roulette table.
> 
> ...


Best odds in the casino lies on the baccarat table. Bonus if you have libations coming out of baccarat bottles.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Yep. This will hopefully be my two piece combo from the crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think anyone would be taller than him, isn't he like 5'10


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I liked going into the Monte Carlo casino. My mother in-law and I played some slots. I didn't wander into the Baccarat room because I forgot my tuxedo.


Did you have your SMP300 or AT or PO or Submariner?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I think anyone would be taller than him, isn't he like 5'10


Yup. Googled it.









Daniel Craig Height, Weight, Age, Affairs, Biography & More » StarsUnfolded


Some Lesser Known Facts About Daniel Craig Does Daniel Craig smoke?: No (Quit before Casino Royale Movie) Does Daniel Craig drink Alcohol?: Yes Craig's




starsunfolded.com





the best James Bond watch combo for me









and for the PO, i find the orange bezel the best.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I prefer my BLRO on the oyster. I have my DJ on the jubilee.


I actually don't mind the BLRO on Jubilee. But if given a choice I'll have to go Oyster.
But then again if given a choice it's CHNR over BLRO.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I actually don't mind the BLRO on Jubilee. But if given a choice I'll have to go Oyster.
> But then again if given a choice it's CHNR over BLRO.


I would still pick my BLRO over the CHNR. But the CHNR two tone is the best two tone sports model for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

That being said, i like the various Rolex bracelets. Oyster, Jubilee and President. That’s all i have. Dont know about the other bracelets they have.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I think anyone would be taller than him, isn't he like 5'10


Not everyone. There are some midgets amongst us here.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

And some of us are closer to ogre status.



Galaga said:


> Not everyone. There are some midgets amongst us here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Bro, is canadian whisky more like bourbon or more like scotch?


Hard to say. Sweeter, but then again, there are differences between them. It's rye grain.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Did you have your SMP300 or AT or PO or Submariner?


That was in 2007. Think I had my Oris TT1 diver.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Yup. Googled it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, best to have some colour in the PO.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Hard to say. Sweeter, but then again, there are differences between them. It's rye grain.


Godfrey

I don't drink Canadian whisky much at all. Only when someone gives it to me and there is nothing else to drink. 

Scotch and Japanese for me mostly. Appreciate a good Bourbon or Irish too.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Yup. Googled it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with the Bond that wore your SMP is that he had a running style similar to Steven Seagal.






Daniel Craig is easily the best Bond and I've seen them all.

#myopinion


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The problem with the Bond that wore your SMP is that he had a running style similar to Steven Seagal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand. Both were worn by Daniel Craig. Casino Royale and Skyfall.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I don't understand. Both were worn by Daniel Craig. Casino Royale and Skyfall.


They did too however that SMP is always associated with Brosnan. Possibly the most handsome Bond of them all.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I like this watch but that 90's bracelet needs to be more subtle with less cheese. And it needs to taper. Don't mind the He at 10 but it needs to be smaller. Also if it had sword hands it would be next level.


Maybe easier to list what you do like about the new Diver 300m


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving for the boss today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Driving for the boss today
> View attachment 16141068


Not many chauffeurs wear one of them 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> They did too however that SMP is always associated with Brosnan. Possibly the most handsome Bond of them all.


Ah youre talking about the quartz and the non-co axial variants


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Not many chauffeurs wear one of them 😂


Twas a gift from the boss. A few years back.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Is that like the rhythm method?


With five kids I'm the last one to comment on birth control. Only thing I learned was never, ever trust the wife.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Could be just a redial, gotta pull the caseback to be sure. Many a vintage watches are with sloppy redials...


Very true with vintage Omegas. The first mid 1950 Seamaster I bought on an auction site turned out to be a redial. It's a good redial but still hurts if I ever decide to resell.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Very true with vintage Omegas. The first mid 1950 Seamaster I bought on an auction site turned out to be a redial. It's a good redial but still hurts if I ever decide to resell.


Redialing was probably en vogue during those times.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

cheu_f50 said:


> Going to start a thread with poll.
> 
> Is die hard a Christmas movie.


For some reason it is where I live - not sure why. People upset that Santa didn't bring them what they wanted and feel the needed to purge?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Twas a gift from the boss. A few years back.


Any vacancies? I am a class one driver and have a grey cap 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

On second thought...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Any vacancies? I am a class one driver and have a grey cap 😉


You would need a 9g visa and an alien employment permit, among others.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> You would need a 9g visa and an alien employment permit, among others.












I can be quite good in interviews.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> reminds me of this -
> 
> How do you make a 100-ton steel ship a cigarette lighter?


Using some alchemy?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Ah youre talking about the quartz and the non-co axial variants


non coaxial.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I knew my GMT is the best but this is next level. Parts of London have become very dangerous. This is the reason why I'd never wear a Rolex whilst travelling.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I knew my GMT is the best but this is next level. Parts of London have become very dangerous. This is the reason why I'd never wear a Rolex whilst travelling.


But taken in context for every watch robbery there are 1000 phone robberies.

And even with the watch offences Im not sure that they really care, or know, whether it's a Rolex or something else "Shiny"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> Using some alchemy?


Nope. Just throw a cigarette overboard.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> non coaxial.


That's what Pierce wore. Daniel started wearing the co-axial. Supposedly a better movement. That's why I got it over the older one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I knew my GMT is the best but this is next level. Parts of London have become very dangerous. This is the reason why I'd never wear a Rolex whilst travelling.


but that's the point of the GMT. Just be careful.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> That's what Pierce wore. Daniel started wearing the co-axial. Supposedly a better movement. That's why I got it over the older one.


Yup casino royal.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Now I want some clams casino ... not sure why that's the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> But taken in context for every watch robbery there are 1000 phone robberies.
> 
> And even with the watch offences Im not sure that they really care, or know, whether it's a Rolex or something else "Shiny"


I wonder if phone robberies are as lucrative as they used to be, since it's easy enough to track down and remotely brick the phone.

And yeah, I don't see the value in wearing a lower-priced well-known flashy watch, or even a fake, under the reasoning that losing a fake is no big deal. I don't think it would be any easier to get over the trauma of being robbed if the watch was a throwaway.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> For sure. I turned my Daytona into a Miata.


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> That's what my court order says when I go to certain clubs


You needed better representation. Perhaps you should get Pong or Sap on retainer?

That said, they didn't work their magic on Jenna's restraining order...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> the best James Bond watch combo for me
> View attachment 16140864
> 
> 
> and for the PO, i find the orange bezel the best.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 16141264


42mm?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Big breakfast today!😯


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> 42mm?


Yup.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> But taken in context for every watch robbery there are 1000 phone robberies.
> 
> And even with the watch offences Im not sure that they really care, or know, whether it's a Rolex or something else "Shiny"


I think most phone robberies are snatch, grab and run. It's how I lost my iPhone years ago on a DART light rail train when someone snatched it while I was using it, then ran off the train since it occurred at a stop.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My son was waiting for a train on Stratford rail station when two “Hoodies” came up to him and told him to give them his phone, he replied “go off“ or something similar at which point they produced a large knife and said give us your phone or we will stab you.

Fortunately he is not that stupid so he complied and gave them his phone, a £1k I Phone 10.

The police told him that he was one of six that night at that station alone.

This stuff happens every hour of every day but never gets reported, once a month a Rolex gets stolen the same way and it’s headlines.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Big breakfast today!
> 
> View attachment 16141368


Top it with an egg cooked over-easy and add a little hot sauce. Bada-bing, you've got an open-faced omelet on flatbread.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

rjohnson56 said:


> I also like the SEAQ and once a month my OCD level would be low.
> 
> #givemea4
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


"2 6 8 10, who do we appreci-ummm&#8230;.er&#8230;."


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Top it with an egg cooked over-easy and add a little hot sauce. Bada-bing, you've got an open-faced omelet on flatbread.


Too late though.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View from the office.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View from the office.
> View attachment 16141455


Amazing!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

This is 7:14 and 7:25 this morning.

















There is a river at the bottom of our property and the water is warmer than the air. We get these awesome fog banks that rolls in during late summer through winter.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> This is 7:14 and 7:25 this morning.
> 
> View attachment 16141459
> View attachment 16141460
> ...


Beautiful 😍


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Too late though.


Next time 

MrsBS doesn't like pizza (the cheese gives her the shyts) and I don't eat the whole thing in one sitting, so making "egg pizza" for breakfast is a nice way to use the leftovers.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Are you guys hiring?



Snaggletooth said:


> View from the office.
> View attachment 16141455


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Next time
> 
> MrsBS doesn't like pizza (the cheese gives her the shyts) and I don't eat the whole thing in one sitting, so making "egg pizza" for breakfast is a nice way to use the leftovers.


I always ask for as little cheese as possible while still calling it a pizza. Not a big cheese fan plus the more fat, the less I can eat before I'm full..

This guy is allowed to take some liberty's nowadays...








It started out kind of cute, but then...?








The fact that he can climb a picnic table again makes me happy, so I didn't stop him. 
Once my food was served, he had to return to earth again though.?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> I always ask for as little cheese as possible while still calling it a pizza. Not a big cheese fan plus the more fat, the less I can eat before I'm full..
> 
> This guy is allowed to take some liberty's nowadays...
> View attachment 16141718
> ...


Those table manners 😳 I blame the parents 🤗


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Those table manners 😳 I blame the parents 🤗


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> On second thought...


Good call editing yourself. Holding yourself to the same standard you demand of everyone else is always a good idea. If only you edited yourself several days ago&#8230;



Panerol Forte said:


> *Guys, let's put to rest that fake watch story once for all. What happens outside of OOO stays outside of OOO*


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Brey17 said:


> Good call editing yourself. Holding yourself to the same standard you demand of everyone else is always a good idea. If only you edited yourself several days ago&#8230;


Well, my post was a compliment with a dash of humor to your cooking skills, but you chose to ignore it, so...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, my post was a compliment with a dash of humor to your cooking skills, but you chose to ignore it, so...


I believe you did say that you were putting me right back on ignore. When I saw you edit I took that as a clue maybe you didn't and thought maybe I should say something. ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Brey17 said:


> I believe you did say that you were putting me right back on ignore. When I saw you edit I took that as a clue maybe you didn't and thought maybe I should say something. ?


It was the dash of humor ?

Edit: since you read my post, do you think that a sotware that could detect your food pictures and unignore them could really exist? ?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> It was the dash of humor ?


Well, I'm certainly dense sometimes.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Brey17 said:


> Well, I'm certainly dense sometimes.


See my Edit ^^^^


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I thought it reasonably droll.









Day 4, same watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought it reasonably droll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it back?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> You got it back?


She was just trying it on and seeing if it was worth stealing. She still might.

But I'll wear this today instead.








I've been holding it hostage.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> She was just trying it on and seeing if it was worth stealing. She still might.
> 
> But I'll wear this today instead.
> 
> ...


Mutual hostages were tools to ensure the peace in olden times.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You needed better representation. Perhaps you should get Pong or Sap on retainer?
> 
> That said, they didn't work their magic on Jenna's restraining order...
> 
> View attachment 16141240


Sooner or later, perhaps sooner than later, when people Google WUS a photo of Jenna will appear...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Sooner or later, perhaps sooner than later, when people Google WUS a photo of Jenna will appear...


BSF just has to do some tweaking on the seo to get to that.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought it reasonably droll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sap when you tire of wearing that GO diver feel free to send it my way, and I'll return it when I too have become bored with it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> She was just trying it on and seeing if it was worth stealing. She still might.
> 
> But I'll wear this today instead.
> 
> ...


That one is probably my favorite of any TT ever made.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Sooner or later, perhaps sooner than later, when people Google WUS a photo of Jenna will appear...


Should BSF cease posting Jenna pictures, we will know he's being treated for depression in a psychiatric lockdown facility.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Sooner or later, perhaps sooner than later, when people Google WUS a photo of Jenna will appear...


Busted!! That's been my objective all along.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> My son was waiting for a train on Stratford rail station when two "Hoodies" came up to him and told him to give them his phone, he replied "go off" or something similar at which point they produced a large knife and said give us your phone or we will stab you.
> 
> Fortunately he is not that stupid so he complied and gave them his phone, a £1k I Phone 10.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what rail station he was at, but my cousin's husband was coming into Paris proper from his workplace---at large aviation factory to the NE of the city---to meet my cousin for dinner, when he was approached by two 'hoodie' types for his Sinn. They produced a sharp fruit cutting object and he went to town on them with the Knipex plier wrench he had in the pocket of his work pants. He's a stout fella and they, in his words, were "soft c*ck teenagers" so they cut & ran off. Didn't get his watch but left him with a scrape mark on his forearm. His wife was suitably upset but he said he'd do it again. Paris police were more frightened after hearing the report than he was.

So sad that such beautiful cities have gone down the crapper like that. Do them off and kick 'em into the Thames, or into the Seine. Make some examples.....sorry, feel free to delete this but it just torques me off hearing more and more stories such as this.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> Good call editing yourself. Holding yourself to the same standard you demand of everyone else is always a good idea. If only you edited yourself several days ago&#8230;


Since the warning by the moderators everyone has followed the rules.

Someone just couldn't help themselves.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> My son was waiting for a train on Stratford rail station when two "Hoodies" came up to him and told him to give them his phone, he replied "go off" or something similar at which point they produced a large knife and said give us your phone or we will stab you.
> 
> Fortunately he is not that stupid so he complied and gave them his phone, a £1k I Phone 10.
> 
> ...


There is a reason why the UK decided to brexit. The horse however has bolted. It's the price you pay for being tolerant towards garbage.

London is a dangerous city. There are literally some areas that are a no go zone late at night. We had one such area in Sydney called Redfern. It's now been gentrified and the area is a cool, trendy place only one station away from the heart of Sydney.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

dan360 said:


> I'm not sure what rail station he was at, but my cousin's husband was coming into Paris proper from his workplace---at large aviation factory to the NE of the city---to meet my cousin for dinner, when he was approached by two 'hoodie' types for his Sinn. They produced a sharp fruit cutting object and he went to town on them with the Knipex plier wrench he had in the pocket of his work pants. He's a stout fella and they, in his words, were "soft c*ck teenagers" so they cut & ran off. Didn't get his watch but left him with a scrape mark on his forearm. His wife was suitably upset but he said he'd do it again. Paris police were more frightened after hearing the report than he was.
> 
> So sad that such beautiful cities have gone down the crapper like that. Do them off and kick 'em into the Thames, or into the Seine. Make some examples.....sorry, feel free to delete this but it just torques me off hearing more and more stories such as this.


'Couldn't agree more. Urban walking stick:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

For the evening...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> For the evening...
> 
> View attachment 16142477


Beautiful!

Year, reference if you happen to know?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> For the evening...
> 
> View attachment 16142477


Very nice dress watch. 









I just switched to my DJ36 that is my designated dress watch I'll wear tomorrow before switching to something else on Monday.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Year, reference if you happen to know?


Thank you. There's not many DeVilles with the pie pan dial.

The reference is 4646.30.32


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Very nice dress watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still find these mid-century designs so attractive, tasteful.

Very, very nice.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Thank you. There's not many DeVilles with the pie pan dial.
> 
> The reference is 4646.30.32


Godfrey.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> That one is probably my favorite of any TT ever made.


Amen bro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.


Like I said in the other thread, the serif font on that date wheel makes me want to find one for myself. I don't know why I noticed it here more than on a GO or whatever, but it's like just the right decorative flower on a wedding cake.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The best Bond ever and how good does the Omega look on him.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> The problem with the Bond that wore your SMP is that he had a running style similar to Steven Seagal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer Connery, followed by Craig. Lazenby would have matured into the role. I think Craig is a great actor. I also liked Brosnan and Moore, kind of Dalton, but he was too serious.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I prefer Connery, followed by Craig. Lazenby would have matured into the role. I think Craig is a great actor. I also liked Brosnan and Moore, kind of Dalton, but he was too serious.


I remember watching the Connery and Moore bond films on betamax as a kid. Was awed. I tried watching one again as an adult. Wasnt a pleasant experience.

i think i saw one Dalton film in the theater. License to Kill. I guess i enjoyed as well.

i grew up where the Bond was Brosnan and Craig. Like them both.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I remember when Brosnan was Remington Steele and everyone wondered why he wasn't Bond already.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember when Brosnan was Remington Steele and everyone wondered why he wasn't Bond already.


I remember that too. But didnt watch that show.

so who's the likely next Bond?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I remember that too. But didnt watch that show.
> 
> so who's the likely next Bond?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 16142630


Let's see how Pratt does with his Mario gig&#8230;


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> Let's see how Pratt does with his Mario gig&#8230;


NOBODY will take the Mario crown cap from Bob Friggin' Hoskins


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> NOBODY will take the Mario crown cap from Bob Friggin' Hoskins


And Leguizamo as Luigi.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> Let's see how Pratt does with his Mario gig&#8230;


Idris Elba out of the running?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Idris Elba out of the running?


Sadly. Was hoping Cheri Oteri would get Peach.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Idris Elba out of the running?


That was the first name I thought of, actually - not that I know a lick about who's a hot acting property, but just from fans who speculate about Bond. Probably in the old OoO thread, come to think of it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Regardless of who. I would suppose still Omega and Aston Martin.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I do remember me and my friends salivating over the BMW Z3 after Goldeneye


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

While shopping yesterday, just learned that Seiko also makes eyeglasses.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Regardless of who. I would suppose still Omega and Aston Martin.


Isn't Aston lined up with Girard Perregaux? Wouldn't there be a conflict of interest?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I do remember me and my friends salivating over the BMW Z3 after Goldeneye


And the Z8 cut in half...😭


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Isn't Aston lined up with Girard Perregaux? Wouldn't there be a conflict of interest?


I dont think there will be.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Tom Hardy is a little bit too big, but a slimmer version of his take on Reggie Kray could nearly work. Would sure be interesting to see what his talents could do with the role. I could totally see James Bond pulling this stunt off...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> I remember that too. But didnt watch that show.
> 
> so who's the likely next Bond?


I hear it's down to Tom Hardy, Henry Cavill, and Rege-Jean Page.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> I hear it's down to Tom Hardy, Henry Cavill, and Rege-Jean Page.


Is Henry british? Dont know Rege-Jean.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Is Henry british? Dont know Rege-Jean.


Both are British I believe.

Personally I would love to see Cavill land it. Page is an interesting choice that I like as well. Hardy is a great actor but doesn't seem right for the role IMO.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Both are British I believe.
> 
> Personally I would love to see Cavill land it. Page is an interesting choice that I like as well. Hardy is a great actor but doesn't seem right for the role IMO.


I although thought Craig didnt look right for the role. But he acquitted himself very well.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> 'Couldn't agree more. Urban walking stick:
> 
> View attachment 16142357


Use that on a perp in the UK & _you're _the one who ends up in the dock. A Mad World, My Masters. FUBAR.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Idris Elba out of the running?


Too old apparently. Great actor & a cool MF. Loved him in The Wire 😎


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

The Fleming Bond is more cruel and sinister looking than posh and put together. Kind of like a Hoagy Carmichael who chain smoked and did very bad things.... Daniel Craig is closer than the rest have been.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember when Brosnan was Remington Steele and everyone wondered why he wasn't Bond already.


He was supposed to be Bond and was picked over Dalton, but the producers of Remington Steele refused to release him from contract even though Remington Steele had ceased production. The loophole they used was that there were a series of television movies (similar to Columbo) planned, however it didn't eventuate.

At the time Brosnan was rightly P#$$ed off as he had put a deposit on a new Mercedes Benz after being offered Bond. Dalton was offered the gig and did two films. Legal battles continued after Licence to Kill was released and another Bond film was not made until 1995. Dalton was supposedly offered the role again but claims he refused because he was too old.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dalton has been voted the actor out of all of them most like the original Fleming character.

My favourite is Craig, my least favourite Brosnan.

Not because of his acting but the CGI that got really stupid, and it was such a relief to go back to basics with Craig.

007 “What does it do Q”

Q “It tells the time 007”


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Is Henry british? Dont know Rege-Jean.


I would like to see Henry Cavill in it, he was second in line to Craig but Barbara Broccoli preferred Daniel Craig.My fear is that they will take the franchise in a different direction and make Noni 007 and kill off Bond.

Both Craig and Broccoli deny that, but Bond has been so watered down from the original Fleming character that it probably won't make a difference.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

dan360 said:


> The Fleming Bond is more cruel and sinister looking than posh and put together. Kind of like a Hoagy Carmichael who chain smoked and did very bad things.... Daniel Craig is closer than the rest have been.


With a scar down his right cheek.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Brey17 said:


> Good call editing yourself. Holding yourself to the same standard you demand of everyone else is always a good idea. If only you edited yourself several days ago&#8230;





Panerol Forte said:


> *Guys, let's put to rest that fake watch story once for all. What happens outside of OOO stays outside of OOO*


I already told you earlier that you weren't on my ignore list, so, care to explain this?



Brey17 said:


> That was explained to him already by two professional photographers. Instead of listening to them, he prefers the opinion of the guy who had a thread deleted by site admins literally a couple days ago because he lampooned a guy based on poor quality photos.
> 
> It's Groundhog Day and frankly, I am enjoying this rendition almost as much as Bill Murray's.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Regardless of who. I would suppose still Omega and Aston Martin.


Absolutely.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

You can vote for each one and then see the poll for each individual.









The 21 Actors Who Might Be The Next James Bond


Tom Hardy, John Boyega, Sam Heughan and more are all in the running for the keys to the DB5




www.esquire.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Absolutely.


But electric obviously for the car, we have to be more PC nowadays, petrol heads are dinosaurs.

I personally have just fitted a seat to my flymo.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> But electric obviously for the car, we have to be more PC nowadays, petrol heads are dinosaurs.
> 
> I personally have just fitted a seat to my flymo.


Fassbender would be a fantastic Bond. I also like Cillian Murphy. He is my dark horse.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

dan360 said:


> The Fleming Bond is more cruel and sinister looking than posh and put together. Kind of like a Hoagy Carmichael who chain smoked and did very bad things.... Daniel Craig is closer than the rest have been.


Good point


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I just unignored to see who is the present crowd in the thread, and I have the pleasure to announce to @Galaga that he can take back his baby and enjoy it with his friends. Ta-ta...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I although thought Craig didnt look right for the role. But he acquitted himself very well.


It was a big deal when he was selected. I remember they called him the first blonde Bond. We are the same age, we wear the same watch. He is in slightly better shape though.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just unignored to see who is the present crowd in the thread, and I have the pleasure to announce to @Galaga that he can take back his baby and enjoy it with his friends. Ta-ta...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I would like to see Henry Cavill in it, he was second in line to Craig but Barbara Broccoli preferred Daniel Craig.My fear is that they will take the franchise in a different direction and make Noni 007 and kill off Bond.
> 
> Both Craig and Broccoli deny that, but Bond has been so watered down from the original Fleming character that it probably won't make a difference.


I didn't know that. He actually won the role in Casino Royal when he was aged 23 but Broccoli vetoed the director's choice.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm having trouble following the parallel conversations here....one about dramatic actors and the other about a drama queen.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> It was a big deal when he was selected. I remember they called him the first blonde Bond. We are the same age, we wear the same watch. He is in slightly better shape though.


Are you sure youre not Daniel Craig? You also drive an Aston and drink Heineken?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Are you sure youre not Daniel Craig? You also drive an Aston and drink Heineken?


I reckon he could pass as a dude from the Balkans.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What gin does James Bond use for his martini?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> What gin does James Bond use for his martini?


Hendricks hopefully.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So it’s not documented? Even by Fleming? Hmmmm


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Or does he use vodka?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Or in OoO fashion, both?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I do like a good gin and I know bugger all about alcohol. All I know is that if it’s expensive it’s usually better.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Googled it









Learn How to Make James Bond's Famous Vesper Martini


Get a taste of James Bond's famous Vesper martini. Straight out of Ian Fleming's novel, this gin and vodka martini is an easy cocktail to mix up.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I do like a good gin and I know bugger all about alcohol. All I know is that if it's expensive it's usually better.


Just like watches?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Just like watches?


Oui.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Oui.


You also have French blood?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Use that on a perp in the UK & _you're _the one who ends up in the dock. A Mad World, My Masters. FUBAR.


Not hard to believe and yes, a "mad" world (getting madder). I guess we just walk in the woods


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> You also have French blood?


Is that what happens when you eat enough French fries?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Just like watches?


Nah, these days simply being more expensive doesn't mean better.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> For the evening...
> 
> View attachment 16142477


Purdy


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tissot, GP, AP Royal Oak, they all look the same to me.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> While shopping yesterday, just learned that Seiko also makes eyeglasses.


I'd be worried about the alignment


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Use that on a perp in the UK & _you're _the one who ends up in the dock. A Mad World, My Masters. FUBAR.


You are of course right, when in the UK this is the only proper bat to carry.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> You are of course right, when in the UK this is the only proper bat to carry.
> 
> View attachment 16143082


In central Romania this is the appropriate bat to carry 🧛‍♂️


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> In central Romania this is the appropriate bat to carry 🧛‍♂️
> View attachment 16143130


I got yer bat right here.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I got yer bat right here.
> 
> View attachment 16143164


This was the Batman du jour that got me back into comics:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> This was the Batman du jour that got me back into comics:
> 
> View attachment 16143187


A masterpiece. Full stop.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> I already told you earlier that you weren't on my ignore list, so, care to explain this?


You keep bringing stuff from outside this thread up in here. Why? And why ask the question anyway? It is fairly self explanatory.

My answer was germane to that thread in particular. Quit giving bad advice input based on questionable photos. It's not a difficult thing to do.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

That's what's my wife says all the time. To people with no interest in watches they all look the same. 👍🏻



Galaga said:


> Tissot, GP, AP Royal Oak, they all look the same to me.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

And you're still with her. That is how love must feel.



mui.richard said:


> That's what's my wife says all the time. To people with no interest in watches they all look the same. 👍🏻


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just unignored to see who is the present crowd in the thread, and I have the pleasure to announce to @Galaga that he can take back his baby...


.










Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Tissot, GP, AP Royal Oak, they all look the same to me.


Havent handled Tissot so cant fully comment.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> This was the Batman du jour that got me back into comics:
> 
> View attachment 16143187


Not the muscular Adam West?








Like Sean Connery's James Bond, we have to go with the original.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That's what's my wife says all the time. To people with no interest in watches they all look the same.


Like Rolex, Ginault, Steinhart and Invicta. All the same.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Havent handled Tissot so cant fully comment.


No need to handle it. He was referring to looks only.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> No need to handle it. He was referring to looks only.


Well, visually there are similarities but i wouldnt say they look the same. I guess that's common when it's not your interest. Football players can all look the same to the uninitiated. But to the fanatic, they can be distinguished.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> I although thought Craig didnt look right for the role. But he acquitted himself very well.


Yeah I agree. I remember that the media and many Bond fans slammed the choice when he was initially selected for the role but Craig rose to the occasion and has become the best Bond yet IMO.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Not the muscular Adam West?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember watching reruns. And how they always scale buildings.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I remember watching reruns. And how they always scale buildings.


They didn't understand elevators.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> They didn't understand elevators.


And then later i learned it was just a camera trick. Argh.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Well, when i was a kid, i thought WWF wrestling was real.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Yeah I agree. I remember that the media and many Bond fans slammed the choice when he was initially selected for the role but Craig rose to the occasion and has become the best Bond yet IMO.


They might go back to a pretty boy like Cavill, but Cavill will likely bring a combination of Brosnan and Craig to the screen. Could work.

Wasn't Jackman considered at some point? Maybe when he was younger.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

While wandering today.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> And then later i learned it was just a camera trick. Argh.


The Adam West batclimb&#8230;










This reminds me of when they filmed The Dark Knight Rises here in LA. They jumped the Batpod on first street, and I had seen them film a chase sequence here. So cool to see the Batpod running around.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Not the muscular Adam West?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't click "haha" on Tapacrap&#8230; 

I'll accept Adam West and the whole campy version as long as we also keep getting the damaged psychosis of other Batmans. I like how the character's canon is allowed - or maybe encouraged - to evolve.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> The Adam West batclimb&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard the batmobile of the Michael Keaton films was very slow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Michael Keaton is my favorite Batman.

Christopher Reeve is my favorite Superman.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> They might go back to a pretty boy like Cavill, but Cavill will likely bring a combination of Brosnan and Craig to the screen. Could work.
> 
> Wasn't Jackman considered at some point? Maybe when he was younger.


I agree. Cavill has a certain brutality about him, he'll snap you in half and look good doing it. ?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Michael Keaton is my favorite Batman.
> 
> Christopher Reeve is my favorite Superman.


Old school, eh?

Lemma guess... Connery, right?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna defying gravity.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I agree. Cavill has a certain brutality about him, he'll snap you in half and look good doing it. ?


Forgot which movie it was but it turned out Cavill was a bad guy double agent. Very scary and very believable.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Old school, eh?
> 
> Lemma guess... Connery, right?


Nope. Brosnan.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Michael Keaton is my favorite Batman.
> 
> Christopher Reeve is my favorite Superman.


Old school. I like Christian Bale as Batman. I agree with Christopher Reeve as Superman.

Michael Keaton is coming back as Batman in the upcoming Flash movie, along with Ben Affleck. Heard they tried to get Christina Bale too, but he declined.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Forgot which movie it was but it turned out Cavill was a bad guy double agent. Very scary and very believable.


One of the Mission Impossible films by Tom Cruise. Mav might know.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> One of the Mission Impossible films by Tom Cruise. Mav might know.


Godfrey

Ooops. Wrong Tom Cruise franchise.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Forgot which movie it was but it turned out Cavill was a bad guy double agent. Very scary and very believable.


I think you're referring to one of the Mission Impossible movies.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> One of the Mission Impossible films by Tom Cruise. Mav might know.


I only know Top Gun 😂


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

It was the most recent Mission Impossible. I think it's Fallout.



BigSeikoFan said:


> Forgot which movie it was but it turned out Cavill was a bad guy double agent. Very scary and very believable.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Old school. I like Christian Bale as Batman. I agree with Christopher Reeve as Superman.
> 
> Michael Keaton is coming back as Batman in the upcoming Flash movie, along with Ben Affleck. Heard they tried to get Christina Bale too, but he declined.


Two actors will play Batman?

it was fun seeing Michael Keaton in Spiderman. And i keep telling my kids - that's Batman.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Two actors will play Batman?
> 
> it was fun seeing Michael Keaton in Spiderman. And i keep telling my kids - that's Batman.


LOL

I like it's some multi-universe storyline like how the upcoming Spiderman movie will feature all three movie Spideys. ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Old school. I like Christian Bale as Batman. I agree with Christopher Reeve as Superman.
> 
> Michael Keaton is coming back as Batman in the upcoming Flash movie, along with Ben Affleck. Heard they tried to get Christina Bale too, but he declined.


Is that like a multi-verse kind of idea? Or like what they did in Loki?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> LOL
> 
> I like it's some multi-universe storyline like how the upcoming Spiderman movie will feature all three movie Spideys.


Nra!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I only know Top Gun ?


You heard its release got pushed back again, right? To 2022.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have you guys heard about this??

I say put them back on the first flight to Afghanistan!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> LOL
> 
> I like it's some multi-universe storyline like how the upcoming Spiderman movie will feature all three movie Spideys. ?


There's one major Marvel hero actor who previously played a minor role. I just forgot who. It was one of my daughter who mentioned to me. Theyre into Harry Potter and Marvel now. Not much into DC.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have you guys heard about this??
> 
> I say put them back on the first flight to Afghanistan!


There are bad apples in a bunch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Well, visually there are similarities but i wouldnt say they look the same. I guess that's common when it's not your interest. Football players can all look the same to the uninitiated. But to the fanatic, they can be distinguished.


Yep, can't tell who's who's in BTS if my life depended on it!....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I actually dont get sexual assault. I think it has more to do with abuse of power than sexual gratification. Regardless, they and their actions are reprehensible. I hope and pray that the day doesnt come when i have to take the law into my hands.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, can't tell who's who's in BTS if my life depended on it!....


Same here. My daughters could.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Noob question ...

Who is Jenna


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You heard its release got pushed back again, right? To 2022.
> 
> View attachment 16143442


Sadly yes. My Hollywood friends told me that it's a evolving thing meaning that the powers to be want the pandemic to be totally over and the box office to return to normal before it's released. So that probably means the 21st of never, 2050. 🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have you guys heard about this??
> 
> I say put them back on the first flight to Afghanistan!


F'ed up and I agree.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Forgot which movie it was but it turned out Cavill was a bad guy double agent. Very scary and very believable.


He was also a cold war spy in the film The Man from Uncle.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> I actually dont get sexual assault. I think it has more to do with abuse of power than sexual gratification. Regardless, they and their actions are reprehensible. I hope and pray that the day doesnt come when i have to take the law into my hands.


Yeah, I've come across studies that say it's not sex, it's power.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> Noob question ...
> 
> Who is Jenna


@BigSeikoFan 's girl


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, can't tell who's who's in BTS if my life depended on it!....


Yeah, you're an old guy...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Sadly yes. My Hollywood friends told me that it's a evolving thing meaning that the powers to be want the pandemic to be totally over and the box office to return to normal before it's released. So that probably means the 21st of never, 2050. 🤣


But that would mean the edge of tomorrow?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Same here. My daughters could.


Definitely another old guy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> They might go back to a pretty boy like Cavill, but Cavill will likely bring a combination of Brosnan and Craig to the screen. Could work.
> 
> Wasn't Jackman considered at some point? Maybe when he was younger.


Australians allowed?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Del Rio, Tejas. International Bridge. Last report the camp population is 10,000-15,000 people. Mostly Haitian.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

dan360 said:


> Del Rio, Tejas. International Bridge. Last report the camp population is 10,000-15,000 people. Mostly Haitian.
> View attachment 16143480


Stupid question. Where do they get food?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> Noob question ...
> 
> Who is Jenna


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Cheers, gents.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

[BOBO] said:


> Stupid question. Where do they get food?


They go get it in Ciudad Acuña. People were bringing it to them for a time but currently the camp is in pseudo lockdown so most people smuggle it in and out. Food/water. And other things.

Kind of a mess right now politically, media driven mostly. A couple CBP agents on horseback used their reigns to "redirect" a few of them away from the US of the river and some politicians took a stance comparing it to whipping slaves.

There are some issues down there.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

dan360 said:


> They go get it in Ciudad Acuña. People were bringing it to them for a time but currently the camp is in pseudo lockdown so most people smuggle it in and out. Food/water. And other things.
> 
> Kind of a mess right now politically, media driven mostly. A couple CBP agents on horseback used their reigns to "redirect" a few of them away from the US of the river and some politicians took a stance comparing it to whipping slaves.
> 
> There are some issues down there.


What a mess. We've seen a lot of this kind of things in Europe the last 15 years. Lately, it's been far away from where I live, but every crisis makes for a new wave of people looking for something better only to find them selves at the absolute bottom.

I can only picture myself with my dog, without a home, far away in a foreign land without my passport and someone in a yellow vest telling me to go home.

How would they even get back to Haiti?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Have been wearing this today at the mahjong game. Simple, extremely comfortable vintage watch and only gained 0.2 sec since I started wearing it this morning.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

dan360 said:


> Del Rio, Tejas. International Bridge. Last report the camp population is 10,000-15,000 people. Mostly Haitian.
> View attachment 16143480


Out of date. It peaked around 15k people but is now completely empty.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

dan360 said:


> They go get it in Ciudad Acuña. People were bringing it to them for a time but currently the camp is in pseudo lockdown so most people smuggle it in and out. Food/water. And other things.
> 
> Kind of a mess right now politically, media driven mostly. A couple CBP agents on horseback used their reigns to "redirect" a few of them away from the US of the river and some politicians took a stance comparing it to whipping slaves.
> 
> There are some issues down there.


All people dispersed. No one left under the bridge...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[BOBO] said:


> What a mess. We've seen a lot of this kind of things in Europe the last 15 years. Lately, it's been far away from where I live, but every crisis makes for a new wave of people looking for something better only to find them selves at the absolute bottom.
> 
> I can only picture myself with my dog, without a home, far away in a foreign land without my passport and someone in a yellow vest telling me to go home.
> 
> How would they even get back to Haiti?


Not sure how they got off the island but 2k people got deported and flown back to Haiti.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Or does he use vodka?


Gordon's, vodka, kina lillet!





__





Vesper Martini


The recipe for James Bond's "Vesper" martini, as described in the 1953 book Casino Royale: 'Three measures of Gordon's, one of vodka, half a measure of Kina Lillet. Shake it very well until it's ice-cold, then add a large thin slice of lemon-peel. Got it?'




www.jamesbondlifestyle.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, can't tell who's who's in BTS if my life depended on it!....


The only name I know is RM, who's their leader and at least has a platinum DD.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Not the muscular Adam West?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean this original batman?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

So I popped the back off the little omega watch my wife got at auction. Seems legit from the inside. Not sure what is going on with the dial, it may be a redial and I think someone stripped diamonds off it.

Not sure it's worth a lot of effort in cleaning up the dial and hands, I'll ask around to see if a local watchmaker can handle it. The wife likes it though so guess that's all that really matters.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> So I popped the back off the little omega watch my wife got at auction. Seems legit from the inside. Not sure what is going on with the dial, it may be a redial and I think someone stripped diamonds off it.
> 
> Not sure it's worth a lot of effort in cleaning up the dial and hands, I'll ask around to see if a local watchmaker can handle it. The wife likes it though so guess that's all that really matters.


Movement definitely looks legit. No real knowledge here but I doubt anyone would go through the trouble to fake that.

This looks like it's similar to what you've got








Ladymatic Cal 455?


From eBay highly rated seller. A gold capped 1954 Ladymatic 455 caliber, Ref 2842 it includes the original strap and buckle. My wife likes this watch....




omegaforums.net


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> You mean this original batman?


Wow, Gotham can rest easy.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

O


BigSeikoFan said:


> Out of date. It peaked around 15k people but is now completely empty.


As of Friday there were people still there. Out of date context is king. Also. That doesn't mean the issue is over.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure how they got off the island but 2k people got deported and flown back to Haiti.


Most came up via Central and South America where they had been living under asylum in Chile, Brazil, et al.

Some were not happy to be "home" though. Few days ago CNBC showed video of planes and flight crews being attacked.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Havent handled Tissot so cant fully comment.


I was joking. It's obvious there is a pecking order in quality. I don't think the Royal Oak is that much better than the GP though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

GP


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> GP


You called? 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> You called?
> View attachment 16144238


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> It was a big deal when he was selected. I remember they called him the first blonde Bond. We are the same age, we wear the same watch. He is in slightly better shape though.


I was a bit concerned, but Roger Moore was a bit blonde wasn't he?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> What gin does James Bond use for his martini?


Gordons


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I got yer bat right here.
> 
> View attachment 16143164


Love that art, is it Jim Lee?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Forgot which movie it was but it turned out Cavill was a bad guy double agent. Very scary and very believable.


Mission Impossible, forget which one though. Last one. He's actually a good actor and quite versatile. It won't be a stretch for him to wear Omega as he wore a De-Ville in the Man From Uncle.

If they stick to the current franchise model, my money is on Henry Cavill. He also lives in London. Hopefully, he learns to answer the phone, when he was offered man of Steel he was gaming and didn't answer.

He told Graham Norton that he would love to play Bond and when Norton said isn't that greedy, he said who cares I want to play them all. He's quite a personable bloke, but some consider him too large to play Bond.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Australians allowed?


Jackman was considered but may be too old and too successful, great actor though. I was thinking Chris Hemsworth could pull it off. He's great in extraction.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Mission Impossible, forget which one though. Last one. He's actually a good actor and quite versatile. It won't be a stretch for him to wear Omega as he wore a De-Ville in the Man From Uncle.
> 
> If they stick to the current franchise model, my money is on Henry Cavill. He also lives in London. Hopefully, he learns to answer the phone, when he was offered man of Steel he was gaming and didn't answer.
> 
> He told Graham Norton that he would love to play Bond and when Norton said isn't that greedy, he said who cares I want to play them all. He's quite a personable bloke, but some consider him too large to play Bond.


Spies usually aren't supposed to stick out of a crowd.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I was joking. It's obvious there is a pecking order in quality. I don't think the Royal Oak is that much better than the GP though.


I suppose you're talking about the Laureato. Havent handled that either. My only GP is not one. Bros Sapp and Dick can probably chime in. I only have the one Royal Oak.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Love that art, is it Jim Lee?


Yup. Very distinctive style, no?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I suppose you're talking about the Laureato. Havent handled that either. My only GP is not one. Bros Sapp and Dick can probably chime in. I only have the one Royal Oak.
> View attachment 16144304


Isn't there argument on who invented that genta design?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Spies usually aren't supposed to stick out of a crowd.


Yes true, but the movie Bond always has.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Isn't there argument on who invented that genta design?


I think no argument. It was designed by Gerald Genta in 1972. Ushered in the era of sports luxury in steel. Not well received at first.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If youre referring to the lauerato, it was independently designed. Any similarity due to the same era.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I think no argument. It was designed by Gerald Genta in 1972. Ushered in the era of sports luxury in steel. Not well received at first.


How's there any argument when they all looked the same? 🤔


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The argument is which watch had it first.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 16143148












Watching the heart attack 49ers in the midst of a comeback on Sunday Night Football!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Watching the heart attack 49ers in the midst of a comeback on Sunday Night Football!


Great game!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> How's there any argument when they all looked the same? 🤔


Many believe that the Overseas was designed by Gerald Genta but it wasn't. I think it's all derivative designs.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great game!


Jimmy G just took a huge shot! Geez don't get hurt!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady and I switched up watches for this pic today. She loves her Speedies!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Many believe that the Overseas was designed by Gerald Genta but it wasn't. I think it's all derivative designs.


Yup. In this respect, even Genta contributed to the ambiguity by being coy about it. But i think it is settled that the 222 was designed by Hysek.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The argument is which watch had it first.


I think no dispute here as well. Royal Oak is 1972. Laureato is 1975.

Any dispute, if at all, concerns some RO fanboys claiming that Laureato is a derivative of a Genta design.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I think no dispute here as well. Royal Oak is 1972. Laureato is 1975.
> 
> Any dispute, if at all, concerns some RO fanboys claiming that Laureato is a derivative of a Genta design.


I find it all very silly. The Nautilus came out a year or so after the Laureato so there is that. Genta's different designs seem derivative of his other designs.

And I don't mind if the AP guys think my Laureato is the "poor man's" RO. 

Or the Lange guys think my Panomatic Lunar is the poor man's Lange 1.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Mission Impossible, forget which one though. Last one. He's actually a good actor and quite versatile. It won't be a stretch for him to wear Omega as he wore a De-Ville in the Man From Uncle.
> 
> If they stick to the current franchise model, my money is on Henry Cavill. He also lives in London. Hopefully, he learns to answer the phone, when he was offered man of Steel he was gaming and didn't answer.
> 
> He told Graham Norton that he would love to play Bond and when Norton said isn't that greedy, he said who cares I want to play them all. He's quite a personable bloke, but some consider him too large to play Bond.


I'm good with Cavill!

Wish Idris Elba was tapped for Bond, but likely too old, now.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Watching the heart attack 49ers in the midst of a comeback on Sunday Night Football!


Just turned the game on! I do have GB winning in my office pool, though&#8230;


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinner at our favorite Italian spot in LA (which just moved locations to the West Side!)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Many believe that the Overseas was designed by Gerald Genta but it wasn't. I think it's all derivative designs.


Technically that's the 222. 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> He told Graham Norton that he would love to play Bond and when Norton said isn't that greedy, he said who cares I want to play them all. He's quite a personable bloke, *but some consider him too large to play Bond*.


Like, physically large? Or "star power" large?

Physically, yeah, I can see how being big would work against the Bond character. It doesn't look gentlemanly to have big delts and lats pressing out your dinner jacket, and being bigger and stronger than most of your foes doesn't create the same "will he get out of this one?" kind of tension. Smart, fast, and elegant - I think those are the main qualities of a Bond.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I find it all very silly. The Nautilus came out a year or so after the Laureato so there is that. Genta's different designs seem derivative of his other designs.
> 
> And I don't mind if the AP guys think my Laureato is the "poor man's" RO.
> 
> ...


So the argument is who came out with an octagonal timing device...k
There's nothing new under the sun, in this case, quite literally.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> So the argument is who came out with an octagonal timing device...k
> There's nothing new under the sun, in this case, quite literally.
> View attachment 16144420


Well, maybe Genta is older than we thought.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hysek designed the 222, right?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Like, physically large? Or "star power" large?
> 
> Physically, yeah, I can see how being big would work against the Bond character. It doesn't look gentlemanly to have big delts and lats pressing out your dinner jacket, and being bigger and stronger than most of your foes doesn't create the same "will he get out of this one?" kind of tension. Smart, fast, and elegant - I think those are the main qualities of a Bond.


For a while there I thought you were describing me


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

dan360 said:


> Hysek designed the 222, right?


Yep. Also the Kirium. And the Marine.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, maybe Genta is older than we thought.


Or the RO was an homage to that


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Like, physically large? Or "star power" large?
> 
> Physically, yeah, I can see how being big would work against the Bond character. It doesn't look gentlemanly to have big delts and lats pressing out your dinner jacket, and being bigger and stronger than most of your foes doesn't create the same "will he get out of this one?" kind of tension. Smart, fast, and elegant - I think those are the main qualities of a Bond.


Physically. He's the right build for Superman


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The very definition of what a homage is...the Tudor Heritage Black Bay, a homage to the Submariner.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> So the argument is who came out with an octagonal timing device...k
> There's nothing new under the sun, in this case, quite literally.
> View attachment 16144420


Indeed - and there were many octagonal Edwardian & later Deco pocket watches - particularly popular with Elgin, Waltham, but also Illinois, Cyma, Gruen, and higher brands like Cartier, Omega,


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Admitted, I'm not a watchmaker. But how hard could this possibly be?





























Are they doing it on purpose?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> The very definition of what a homage is...the Tudor Heritage Black Bay, a homage to the Submariner.
> View attachment 16144614


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Admitted, I'm not a watchmaker. But how hard could this possibly be?
> View attachment 16144626
> View attachment 16144627
> View attachment 16144628
> ...


How hard it is to align the screws?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> How hard it is to align the screws?


They're not really screws. They have six sided bolt heads that fits into a six sided hole. You don't turn them to align them. You simply put them in the correct orientation to begin with.

Seems to be a problem mostly on smaller quartz models, so I guess it's mall watchmakers switching batteries without caring to much...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16144690


The smiley face Tudor Black Bay is rising steadily in price.










And the black smiley version is already commanding a higher price than the 58. Is it really a homage though?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The smiley face Tudor Black Bay is rising steadily in price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did read somewhere that the blackbay is an homage to the submariner of old.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Per Chrono24, am only up 23% on the BBB. Though i personally have infinite return since it was a gift from my sister.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Per Chrono24, am only up 23% on the BBB. Though i personally have infinite return since it was a gift from my sister.


Godfrey

and just 9% up on the BBBBB


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Per Chrono24, am only up 23% on the BBB. Though i personally have infinite return since it was a gift from my sister.


The big crown is what I like most about the watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The big crown is what I like most about the watch.


And that small sliver of burgundy between the case and the crown


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> And that small sliver of burgundy between the case and the crown


That too. And the man size @ 41mm which actually distinguishes it from the Submariner. At least the 5 digit version.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

This today, a surprise favourite.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> This today, a surprise favourite.
> View attachment 16144721












Snap.

Well almost.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got my 2nd jab...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Just got my 2nd jab...
> View attachment 16144742


Congrats bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I did read somewhere that the blackbay is an homage to the submariner of old.


Well according to Tudor it is, but what do they know right? 🙂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Well according to Tudor it is, but what do they know right? 🙂
> View attachment 16144767


Maybe they were just strongarmed by the foundation in saying so


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16144765


How you managed to maintain that style with the new iPhone is beyond me 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> How you managed to maintain that style with the new iPhone is beyond me 😅


Maybe i got an homage iPhone?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

These are nice:

Just wish it was solar.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Maybe i got an homage iPhone?
> View attachment 16144772


Now THAT'S in focus 👍🏻


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16144738
> 
> 
> Snap.
> ...


You prefer a strap to the rivet bracelet?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> You prefer a strap to the rivet bracelet?


Did have it on the bracelet at first, but had this Ostrich strap in the box that fit so put it on for a change.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[BOBO] said:


> Admitted, I'm not a watchmaker. But how hard could this possibly be?
> View attachment 16144626
> View attachment 16144627
> View attachment 16144628
> ...


You talking about the orientation of the bolt heads?

Is there a real AP in that bunch?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> How hard it is to align the screws?


NRA


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[BOBO] said:


> They're not really screws. They have six sided *bolt heads* that fits into a six sided hole. You don't turn them to align them. You simply put them in the correct orientation to begin with.
> 
> Seems to be a problem mostly on smaller quartz models, so I guess it's mall watchmakers switching batteries without caring to much...


Ha! Got them right! 😃


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Just got my 2nd jab...
> View attachment 16144742


Pretty soon you'll have a third arm on which to wear yet another watch. 😝


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Did have it on the bracelet at first, but had this Ostrich strap in the box that fit so put it on for a change.


Since we're talking rivet bracelets, thought I'd switch it back to the original 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Pretty soon you'll have a third arm on which to wear yet another watch. 😝


I got Pfizer Biontech, not Pfizer V...😳


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From this weekend's wandering

San Genaro Feast in NY's Little Italy.










Downtown police station


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She used to be 100...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Street art


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

911 memorial in the subway station


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yesterday's weather was so awesome, it deserves a repeat.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A short line to get into the sneaker store. Usually _much_ longer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@BarracksSi, you _need_ one of these.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @BarracksSi, you _need_ one of these.
> 
> View attachment 16144959


Nice lol

As I sit here and type, I can say that one of these would be more relevant:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A short line to get into the sneaker store. Usually _much_ longer.
> 
> View attachment 16144949


Where's that? The Niketown store?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She used to be 100...
> 
> View attachment 16144922


Now that's what I call good "bang for the buck"! 😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From this weekend's wandering
> 
> Downtown police station
> 
> View attachment 16144918


Helping them with their enquiries? Voluntary interview? 🤭


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Where's that? The Niketown store?


Nope, Flight Club on Broadway and 11th St.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Nice lol
> 
> As I sit here and type, I can say that one of these would be more relevant:
> 
> View attachment 16144964


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Just turned the game on! I do have GB winning in my office pool, though&#8230;


Arghhhh. I literally went from WOOHOOOOOOO to WHAT THE F^&* in the span of 30 seconds. What a great game though. GG Packers and Packers fans!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> The very definition of what a homage is...the Tudor Heritage Black Bay, a homage to the Submariner.
> View attachment 16144614


Mine is a closer homage to its big brother.










?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Mine is a closer homage to its big brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I wouldn't call that a homage, it is more an evolution of the Tudor Submariner with the same name.
But yeah I definitely wouldn't mind owning something like that, homage or not. 🙂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Arghhhh. I literally went from WOOHOOOOOOO to WHAT THE F^&* in the span of 30 seconds. What a great game though. GG Packers and Packers fans!


Definitely a fun game, especially since I had no real dog in the fight (other than my firm pool haha)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Thanks for sharing!


Apologies for no pics, vids, or gifs


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Arghhhh. I literally went from WOOHOOOOOOO to WHAT THE F^&* in the span of 30 seconds. What a great game though. GG Packers and Packers fans!


What should have been the design there for the niners? Not go for the touchdown? Down the ball at the 1 yard line?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Apologies for no pics, vids, or gifs


No sweat. Probably not within the rules!😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> What should have been the design there for the niners? Not go for the touchdown? Down the ball at the 1 yard line?


IMO, if you have a chance to score in the NFL, always score because in this game of inches, you never know what could happen next.

If anything, it's the defense. They should have played the LB's longer for the deep cross routes, etc. And they need to sign Sherman back despite his recent episode.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> IMO, if you have a chance to score in the NFL, always score because in this game of inches, you never know what could happen next.
> 
> If anything, it's the defense. They should have played the LB's longer for the deep cross routes, etc. And they need to sign Sherman back despite his recent episode.


Yup. I agree. With my inches, i always try to score whenever i could. 

prevent defense. Give up the short yardage.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I different German today.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16144738
> 
> 
> Snap.
> ...


I tried - I failed - even got a mutual friend to ring Eddie to help out as priests are generally working in the single hour Eddie opens online for order - didn't happen -


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Simon said:


> I tried - I failed - even got a mutual friend to ring Eddie to help out as priests are generally working in the single hour Eddie opens online for order - didn't happen -


It's 36mm might prove too peerie for your massive hams ?








David & Goliath if you will.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> It’s 36mm might prove too peerie for your massive hams 🤗
> View attachment 16145497
> 
> David & Goliath if you will.


Hah, lol
actually brother, and no offence intended, was for the missus 
she always wears 36-38mm, on strap, with numerical indices

ps - never heard term peerie - scots?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Simon said:


> Hah, lol
> actually brother, and no offence intended, was for the missus
> she always wears 36-38mm, on strap, with numerical indices
> 
> ps - never heard term peerie - scots?


I have ladies wrists! 🤣
Shetland dialect.

Edit - the Smiths is a great watch, surprised me how much I love it.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> I have ladies wrists! 🤣
> Shetland dialect.
> 
> Edit - the Smiths is a great watch, surprised me how much I love it.


I need big arms, cos as a priest I have to lift the Eucharist which is larger than the world 

I think TF make a great product at a great price & I think they will become collectors pieces' - the Everest is one of the best

I have this which I love


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> It’s 36mm might prove too peerie for your massive hams 🤗
> View attachment 16145497
> 
> David & Goliath if you will.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Simon said:


> I need big arms, cos as a priest I have to lift the Eucharist which is larger than the world
> 
> I think TF make a great product at a great price & I think they will become collectors pieces' - the Everest is one of the best
> 
> ...


I agree, and like you just wish Eddie made getting hold of his products a bit easier! I think this one will be next. I’m a sucker for the heat blued hands; something special when they catch the light. The Everest Expedition was my first experience of this phenomenon.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Weekend in photos...

Apollo, our Lab, turned 2!










Of course, Mrs Mav baked him a cake










Yummy










Top Gun










Bike ride with Jr on another beautiful day










Picked up the mesh bracelet from the NTTD LE for my blue SMP - more photos on this later


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Speaking of handsets --

Q: Does it seem like there's a price threshold above which we can find honest-to-goodness heat-blued hands instead of painted/anodized/etc?

Comment: I've developed a hankering for syringe hands in the last few years. Anything between that Smiths and a Nomos Metro. Too bad that my AW won't have them.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's a macro shot of the new Milanese mesh on my blue SMP...










Good

it's super lightweight
it's over engineered in a good way
once I figured out the right fit, it's super comfortable

So-so

color of the titanium is naturally a shade darker than the stainless steel case, which is more noticeable in the shade than in sunlight
wished that it flexed more, it sorta bunches up at the clasp

Overall, it gives the watch a brand new look. I was never a fan of the stock bracelet design, and the blue rubber is good so I'll probably alternate between them.

And thanks to everyone who replied on Friday with their thoughts! 😊


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Found cubes during today's wandering.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

First visit to new Rolex boutique.

Very unimpressive storefront










Empty display cases were unimpressive too...

Nice photo of old Hans...










Dunno what this is but looked cool.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tudor's display cases were bulging but no pics.

Nice espresso bar tho.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Monday!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> First visit to new Rolex boutique.
> 
> Very unimpressive storefront
> 
> ...


So new but no watches?! Wow.

LA watch guys and girls are keeping an eye out for the AP boutique opening in South Coast Plaza in early Oct. Rumor is that they'll have some stock.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Here's a macro shot of the new Milanese mesh on my blue SMP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, might have to try my white one on my Omega mesh.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> So new but no watches?! Wow.
> 
> LA watch guys and girls are keeping an eye out for the AP boutique opening in South Coast Plaza in early Oct. Rumor is that they'll have some stock.


Hmmm, this would be a nice addition...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hmmm, this would be a nice addition...
> 
> View attachment 16146135


I like this one but would love to have the 15202 (of course) or the 26315.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm, might have to try my white one on my Omega mesh.


Do it!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> I like this one but would love to have the 15202 (of course) or the 26315.


My preference


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> My preference
> View attachment 16146222


You need to hire mui to teach you how to shoot pics, dude


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> You need to hire mui to teach you how to shoot pics, dude


I would think @Pongster is doing it on purpose for comedic effects at this point.

Or at least the "brand" is already established, so there's a general lack of care to retake the pic if the first one is blurry


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not really on purpose. Sometimes it looks good. Sometimes not. Luck of the click.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Harder when car moving


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

cheu_f50 said:


> I would think @Pongster is doing it on purpose for comedic effects at this point.
> 
> Or at least the "brand" is already established, so there's a general lack of care to retake the pic if the first one is blurry


It's really funny this time, because if we didn't know him better, we'd call it a good-yet-awful Photoslop. The dial is out of focus, but somehow the bracelet and 12:00 edge of the case are sharp, along with the edges of his wrist and the hairs on the back of his hand. If the focal depth were just a few millimeters closer, the dial would be nice and crisp.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Harder when car moving


STOP TAKING PICS WHILE DRIVING

_Batman slapping Robin meme_


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Here's a macro shot of the new Milanese mesh on my blue SMP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that, A LOT!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Monday!
> 
> View attachment 16146017


I have the Boys in my firm pool. If they keep it up abs win, I could win the week at 14/16 games correct! There is one other person who also has 13 wins currently; if he picked the Cowboys as well, depends on whose closer to the score (my prediction was 47 points total)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> So new but no watches?! Wow.
> 
> LA watch guys and girls are keeping an eye out for the AP boutique opening in South Coast Plaza in early Oct. Rumor is that they'll have some stock.


A lot of robberies over in that area, at that exact mall. Armed robberies directly from stores. Hope they beef up security


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> STOP TAKING PICS WHILE DRIVING
> 
> _Batman slapping Robin meme_


x2!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> A lot of robberies over in that area, at that exact mall. Armed robberies directly from stores. Hope they beef up security


Oh really? I don't venture down to the OC often. I have a friend, also into watches, that's planning to go on day one. I told him to spot me if he find a 15202 or that RO Chrono I like. I don't think he'll spot me $25K plus, but that's a whole other matter. 🤣 I'm good for it. 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Oh really? I don't venture down to the OC often. I have a friend, also into watches, that's planning to go on day one. I told him to spot me if he find a 15202 or that RO Chrono I like. I don't think he'll spot me $25K plus, but that's a whole other matter.  I'm good for it.


Ya, I have a family member who is a manager of a store there and there has been a lot of crime at that mall specifically. And apparently the security doesn’t care


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ya, I have a family member who is a manager of a store there and there has been a lot of crime at that mall specifically. And apparently the security doesn’t care


That sucks, sorry to hear that. Hopefully something is done soon. BTW, it is shocking to hear this since I've always thought that the OC is generally safer than LA.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> STOP TAKING PICS WHILE DRIVING
> 
> _Batman slapping Robin meme_


GF


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice Monday night round here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> It's really funny this time, because if we didn't know him better, we'd call it a good-yet-awful Photoslop. The dial is out of focus, but somehow the bracelet and 12:00 edge of the case are sharp, along with the edges of his wrist and the hairs on the back of his hand. If the focal depth were just a few millimeters closer, the dial would be nice and crisp.


I didnt understand what you just said. I just point phone at watch and click.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

In the office


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> That sucks, sorry to hear that. Hopefully something is done soon. BTW, it is shocking to hear this since I've always thought that the OC is generally safer than LA.


I always thought the same!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hmmm, this would be a nice addition...
> 
> View attachment 16146135


Weren't you thinking about this a while back? Still undecided?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Harder when car moving


#TWSS


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> #TWSS


Hahahaha


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s not bad!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

One of these……….well we are on the Rolex forum 😉


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

This for today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


>


Can't help but notice it seems you're doing a research on me! 
Every post on that screen behind your watch has my avatar...? 😳


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I believe Vacheron Constantin just released the PERFECT watch for me - the Overseas Everest. I can just see myself in that photo, rocking it with jeans and boots...









For me personally this fits my lifestyle perfectly and if there were ever a "one watch I'd own if absolutely nothing else" watch, this is it. It'd be perfect if it came with a bracelet, but you can't have it all right?

But then again I'm worried that the "lack of perfect workmanship" will give me hell around the "macro appreciation"* crowd here...









Yet again, given the $30k price tag and being a 150 PCs limited edition there's no way in hell I'll ever get my hands on one. Problem solved. 😭

*Yes, those who complains about imperfect workmanship on every hand-painted GMT hands on every Rolex GMT Master II out there...yep, looking right at you 😉


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> This for today.
> View attachment 16146546


I used to have the same watch, miss it actually.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Can't help but notice it seems you're doing a research on me!
> Every post on that screen behind your watch has my avatar...? 😳


Not really just have this thread open when I post a pic. I will try to change it. Sorry


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I used to have the same watch, miss it actually.


I love it on the SARG009 bracelet.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Not really just have this thread open when I post a pic. I will try to change it. Sorry


No apologies necessary, I was obviously kidding 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> No apologies necessary, I was obviously kidding 😉


Bro Pete just wants to know how to take a great picture  not being a dick about it


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

How does Grand Seiko get it so right in finishing at a macro level and better than Swiss watches at double the price?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Even those New steel Casioak at a macro level are amazing for the price.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> How does Grand Seiko get it so right in finishing at a macro level and better than Swiss watches at double the price?


Hard to generalize. Maybe we can compare particular watches. Finishing only one aspect of watches. And one consideration for pricing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Hard to generalize. Maybe we can compare particular watches. Finishing only one aspect of watches. And one consideration for pricing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


>


As opposed to which Swiss watch?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> As opposed to which Swiss watch?


Rolex, JLC.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Rolex, JLC.


I think the Rolex and JLC watches i have are just as well finished as the GS watches i have.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I think the Rolex and JLC watches i have are just as well finished as the GS watches i have.


I think GS is better finished than Rolex. I've seen a ton of videos demonstrating that. Not that I'm rushing to buy a GS anytime soon. I prefer Rolex.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Bro Pete just wants to know how to take a great picture  not being a dick about it


Well, for what it's worth being a Dick myself didn't really help in my photo taking skills in any significant ways. 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Hard to generalize. Maybe we can compare particular watches. Finishing only one aspect of watches. And one consideration for pricing.


100% agree with you. Grand Seiko may have better finished dials and hands but their designs are so clinical I find it hard to like them.

This, on the other hand, I can seriously consider becoming a "one watch guy", in the unlikely event this ever happens. 

It's such a beautiful watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I think GS is better finished than Rolex. I've seen a ton of videos demonstrating that. Not that I'm rushing to buy a GS anytime soon. I prefer Rolex.


Go get a GS. You will be pleased.

just wondering. If you say GS is better finished, what about Rolex makes you prefer it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Best PO for me


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Go get a GS. You will be pleased.
> 
> just wondering. If you say GS is better finished, what about Rolex makes you prefer it?


The design.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Seems to me GS is sort of a one trick pony in the way they design a watch these days. Texture dial, polish everything else.

I much prefer JLC as far as aesthetics go. How the master control hands have a polished half, and a textured half, so it catches light differently as one of the many examples.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

cheu_f50 said:


> Seems to me GS is sort of a one trick pony in the way they design a watch these days. Texture dial, polish everything else.
> 
> I much prefer JLC as far as aesthetics go. How the master control hands have a polished half, and a textured half, so it catches light differently as one of the many examples.


At the end of the day the best finishing in class doesn't excuse for bad, boring designs...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Weren't you thinking about this a while back? Still undecided?


I put my name down at the AD but not sure if I'll pull the trigger if I get the call. Like APs in general and the flyback chrono in this model specifically but not sure about the gold... Sorta pricey for something I'm not sure about, that's for sure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> At the end of the day the best finishing in class doesn't excuse for bad, boring designs...


They're not all boring...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Cowboys win!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They're not all boring...
> 
> View attachment 16146797


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16146843


What's up with the empty post?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> What's up with the empty post?


Not empty to me. A glitch in the Matrix?


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They're not all boring...
> 
> View attachment 16146797


Not a fan ... tried to like it based on all the reviews, but the dial reminds me of a floral Hawaiian shirt more than anything else.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> Not a fan ... tried to like it based on all the reviews, but the dial reminds me of a floral Hawaiian shirt more than anything else.


PR kills it for me. It’s all good though, it wouldn’t do for us all to like the same things now would it? 🤗


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Not empty to me. A glitch in the Matrix?
> View attachment 16146853


T'was a joke, sir. Camouflage...😬😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They're not all boring...
> 
> View attachment 16146797


Well, that depends. For me it's something nice to look at on the internet, but it's not something I'd want to own.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> Seems to me GS is sort of a one trick pony in the way they design a watch these days. Texture dial, polish everything else.
> 
> I much prefer JLC as far as aesthetics go. How the master control hands have a polished half, and a textured half, so it catches light differently as one of the many examples.


There are lots of GS designs actually. I just dont like their divers and chronographs. I prefer the old 44GS and 62GS aesthetics actually.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> PR kills it for me. It’s all good though, it wouldn’t do for us all to like the same things now would it? 🤗


Yes indeed. I prefer the snowflake.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> At the end of the day the best finishing in class doesn't excuse for bad, boring designs...


GS is like an Acura sedan. Nicely done, but looks like an Accord.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The design.


Which one? Rolex is basically several iterations of the same thing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They're not all boring...
> 
> View attachment 16146797


It’s the dial that saves this particular watch. If it had a plainer dial, it would be pretty pedestrian.

Not to be throwing shade though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> GS is like an Acura sedan. Nicely done, but looks like an Accord.


And here's what a good designer can do, even when it's practically the same watch! 
Sadly can't say the same for GS.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have never ever looked at a GS and thought, “oh my God, I have to have that watch.”

Actually, to be fair, I like that GS GMT that @Marendra has, but that’s it.

Maybe I would think differently if I had two loupes for eyes. Then all those imperfections on painted hands might actually affect me!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> GS is like an Acura sedan. Nicely done, but looks like an Accord.


I agree. I always thought of the Grand Seiko/Seiko relationship as Lexus/Toyota. Great watches, superbly finished, but the name sucks in terms of brand marketing and if they want a wider audience.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> And here's what a good designer can do, even when it's practically the same watch!
> Sadly can't say the same for GS.
> 
> View attachment 16147139


The new Overseas Everest collection is so, so good and it's refreshing to see a Holy Trinity brand come up with something like this.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I have never ever looked at a GS and thought, “oh my God, I have to have that watch.”
> 
> Actually, to be fair, I like that GS GMT that @Marendra has, but that’s it.
> 
> Maybe I would think differently if I had two loupes for eyes. Then all those imperfections on painted hands might actually affect me!


Loupe for eyes, I LIKE that!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s not bad!


I like!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> T'was a joke, sir. Camouflage...😬😉


Ya got me ya mufugga! 🤭


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Loupe for eyes, I LIKE that!
> View attachment 16147178


Bubbles! A great Canadian icon and hero!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[BOBO] said:


> T'was a joke, sir. Camouflage...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

cheu_f50 said:


> Seems to me GS is sort of a one trick pony in the way they design a watch these days. Texture dial, polish everything else.
> 
> I much prefer JLC as far as aesthetics go. How the master control hands have a polished half, and a textured half, so it catches light differently as one of the many examples.


I like JLC’s hands for the same reason. No matter what the lighting is, they have a surface that works.

GS uses different finishes on their handsets depending on the dial color. Dark dials get brushed hands, light dials get mirror polish. Same with the hour markers. I think the brushed finishes help scatter light and help the hands n’ markers stand out against a dark dial, and polished hands either reflect darkness (like a ceiling) or sparkle, which helps against light dials.

Plus GS’s hour markers are sculpted with so many different planes, they’re bound to reflect light from somewhere. They’re like little Mayan pyramids — four vertical sides around the base, then angled slopes, then a small step forming four more tiny vertical sides, then the very top (which is either polished flat or serrated, depending on the dial).


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> There are lots of GS designs actually. I just dont like their divers and chronographs. I prefer the old 44GS and 62GS aesthetics actually.


I'm with you on the 44gs case over 62gs. When it's time for me to get a GMT, I think their dress GMT are some of the best execution. But the textured dial GS ... too busy for my liking.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I like JLC’s hands for the same reason. No matter what the lighting is, they have a surface that works.
> 
> GS uses different finishes on their handsets depending on the dial color. Dark dials get brushed hands, light dials get mirror polish. Same with the hour markers. I think the brushed finishes help scatter light and help the hands n’ markers stand out against a dark dial, and polished hands either reflect darkness (like a ceiling) or sparkle, which helps against light dials.
> 
> ...


Wow, almost sounds like you took that right out of a Grand Seiko review 👍🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> IMO, if you have a chance to score in the NFL, always score because in this game of inches, you never know what could happen next.
> 
> If anything, it's the defense. They should have played the LB's longer for the deep cross routes, etc. And they need to sign Sherman back despite his recent episode.


Seems sherman might go to the bucs


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Seems sherman might go to the bucs


I saw that, he's visiting the Bucs. I think you might be right, but I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> I saw that, he's visiting the Bucs. I think you might be right, but I'm still holding out hope.


Seems the Rams are on a roll. And was Stafford just wasting his years with the Lions?

detroit though, based on their effort the past three games, deserve a win soon.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Suit and shark armor.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am watching YouTube videos now with my youngest. He chose the videos. Am just on my phone browsing WUS.

The video now that caught my attention is about a kid’s trip to Universal Studios. Ironically, he has been to Universal. But as a two year old. So he doesnt remember a thing. So now he gets to experience it vicariously. Seeing on screen what he probably saw as a baby.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Suit and shark armor.


Cool you've got chainmail on. Now you don't have to worry about pitchforks...🤣

Seriously, that's a good looking combo.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Wow, almost sounds like you took that right out of a Grand Seiko review


Sheeeeit, I probably wrote the exact same thing two or three other times on WUS.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Cool you've got chainmail on. Now you don't have to worry about pitchforks...
> 
> Seriously, that's a good looking combo.


It’s WUS, there are always pitchforks. At least my wrist will be safe!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Sheeeeit, I probably wrote the exact same thing two or three other times on WUS.


Of course you have. 

Just a word of advice on the photos though - next time don't do it under spotlights. They drown out the details on the dial, indices and hands.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s WUS, there are always pitchforks. At least my wrist will be safe!


It's good then, now you're prepared and they won't be slitting your wrist 😱


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

On the Rolex, GS and JLC discussions, am happy with the ones in my stash. No need to choose which is best.

Wanted to post photos of them watches. But seems icloud effed up the transfer of my stock photos from my old phone.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Of course you have.
> 
> Just a word of advice on the photos though - next time don't do it under spotlights. They drown out the details on the dial, indices and hands.


Room warm lighting is fine?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Of course you have.
> 
> Just a word of advice on the photos though - next time don't do it under spotlights. They drown out the details on the dial, indices and hands.


Yeah, I know. In these shots, I wanted to get across the dial texture on the Snowflake (so I angled it away from the ceiling lights), and I wanted to show how non-reflective the black dial was (so help me, I couldn’t get the dial surface to reflect light aside from the power reserve).

Plus jpeg compression, plus reducing the size and stripping data…


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Room warm lighting is fine?
> View attachment 16147405


With your photo style, ANY lighting is more than fine 😉


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Seems the Rams are on a roll. And was Stafford just wasting his years with the Lions?
> 
> detroit though, based on their effort the past three games, deserve a win soon.


Can't like that... not a fan of the Stafford/Goff trade. I hope Goff gets a second chance and redeems himself in the future, of course, not happening with the Lions.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Can't like that... not a fan of the Stafford/Goff trade. I hope Goff gets a second chance and redeems himself in the future, of course, not happening with the Lions.


I dont know what’s wrong with the Lions. Barry Sanders toiled there as well for years. So it seems it’s not because of any lack of talent.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I know. In these shots, I wanted to get across the dial texture on the Snowflake (so I angled it away from the ceiling lights), and I wanted to show how non-reflective the black dial was (so help me, I couldn’t get the dial surface to reflect light aside from the power reserve).
> 
> *Plus jpeg compression, plus reducing the size and stripping data…*


None of those should matter if the photo was taken properly under the right lighting in the first place.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> None of those should matter if the photo was taken properly under the right lighting in the first place.
> 
> View attachment 16147417


So what’s the lesson here?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16147420


Lighting looks good. I wouldn't necessarily put it _there_ for a photo though...🤦🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> So what’s the lesson here?


Some people believe good equipment is the only way to get a decent photo...it's not. Lighting plays the most important role, especially with watches that have so many reflective surfaces.

For what it's worth that photo I posted wasn't even taken with a macro lens. The brushing details you see on the dial is not from a macro lens, but because of proper exposure and diffused lighting.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Lighting looks good. I wouldn't necessarily put it _there_ for a photo though...🤦🏻


Cant move much. My kid sitting on me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Some people believe good equipment is the only way to get a decent photo...it's not. Lighting plays the most important role, especially with watches that have so many reflective surfaces.
> 
> For what it's worth that photo I posted wasn't even taken with a macro lens. The brushing details you see on the dial is not from a macro lens, but because of proper exposure and diffused lighting.


#godfrey

How about a quickie demonstration? 😉

After my last post I set this up on my dining table, with nothing more than a piece of translucent white cloth*, and the dining lamp as my sole light source as it's night time here.









Placed the watch on the table underneath the white cloth...









And took this with my cellphone.









How's that for easy @BarracksSi ?

*Guess what...white garbage bags work too!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Shucks. I cant see myself spending the effort for a pic to be posted on WUS.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Shucks. I cant see myself spending the effort for a pic to be posted on WUS.


You can't spare 3 minutes? That's all it took me. 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> None of those should matter if the photo was taken properly under the right lighting in the first place.
> 
> View attachment 16147417


Wow, you even make a GS look good!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16147420


Ummm….. I think the backdrop matters too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Lighting looks good. I wouldn't necessarily put it _there_ for a photo though...


Nra!!!!!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> 
> How about a quickie demonstration? 😉
> 
> ...


Wow, this is an awesome post!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow, you even make a GS look good!


They aren't bad looking watches, just got a little "meh" for me after a while. I don't have loupe for eyes is the problem.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You can't spare 3 minutes? That's all it took me. 😉


This took 10 seconds


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> This took 10 seconds
> View attachment 16147579


Awesome! Now THAT'S a proper wrist shot! 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Wow, this is an awesome post!


Thanks.
Yeah I thought something educational/informative for a change is good? 😉


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> In the office
> View attachment 16146333


Nice picture and nice AP.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s not bad!


Actually quite a bit better than simply not bad!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> How does Grand Seiko get it so right in finishing at a macro level and better than Swiss watches at double the price?


Seems like a rather broad statement although no question GS’s are well finished.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Hard to generalize. Maybe we can compare particular watches. Finishing only one aspect of watches. And one consideration for pricing.


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They're not all boring...
> 
> View attachment 16146797


No question the dial separates your Tiffany from others.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> it wouldn’t do for us all to like the same things now would it?


This ^^^^^^^^^^^ 
If we all liked the same things, WUS would be terminally boring. 









I just received this RGM 151-PR today and love the simplicity. Case size is 38.5mm


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Well, that depends. For me it's something nice to look at on the internet, but it's not something I'd want to own.


Bro Dick I would think everyone would want that GS Tiffany that BSF owns and am shocked to read it’s not something you’d want to own. Shocked. Simply shocked. 








In fact your position even calls for a timely gif.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I dont know what’s wrong with the Lions. Barry Sanders toiled there as well for years. So it seems it’s not because of any lack of talent.


I think virtually all NFL teams have highly significant talent although some lacking at certain positions. Maybe the most important factor is a head coach mean enough to keep everyone in line, sometimes including the owner.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday!

















I have a friend visiting from Germany and went out on a Monday last night. had drinks at Catch LA with Jamie Foxx at the table behind us (he was a character.. and seemed very intoxicated). 

Found out my friend is HUGE into watches and she was wearing a gorgeous AP royal oak (sadly, no pics). 

Went for a night-time canyon drive up on Mulholland, she took some videos and pics of me driving (quickly, to say the least) and of the view… I’ll leave you with my car as I dropped her back off, no other photos to share at this time


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday indeed!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have great tastes in watches and cars sir!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> You have great tastes in watches and cars sir!


Thank you! 

We need to see more of your CS!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Best PO for me
> View attachment 16146736


Congrats. Recent acquisition?


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Which one? Rolex is basically several iterations of the same thing.


Harsh words to be uttered in the Rolex forum. Sporty will revoke your MOR card!


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Some people believe good equipment is the only way to get a decent photo...it's not. Lighting plays the most important role, especially with watches that have so many reflective surfaces.
> 
> For what it's worth that photo I posted wasn't even taken with a macro lens. The brushing details you see on the dial is not from a macro lens, but because of proper exposure and diffused lighting.


Yup. 100% lighting. Same room, probably the same time of day, different location.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

#TWSS



mui.richard said:


> You can't spare 3 minutes? That's all it took me. 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. 100% lighting. Same room, probably the same time of day, different location.
> 
> View attachment 16147847
> 
> ...


GF

Shout out to the consultants who create the lighting for the produce section at the grocery store:


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

#FatBoy for @mav

Had to swap the shot...SN was visible.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Eisenhammer said:


> #TWSS


You probably can't even get it* up so yeah, touche










*we ARE talking photo setups aren't we? And I DID say it was a demonstration of how to do a quickie🤣


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Haha. My flaccidity knows no bounds.



mui.richard said:


> You probably can't even get it* up so yeah, touche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> You have great tastes in watches and cars sir!


And in the best colors too!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Eisenhammer said:


> Haha. My flaccidity knows no bounds.


Well perhaps we could all benefit from something blue once in a while to help with that situation? 🤣🤣🤣












Here's something blue.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Congratulations, Bro Dick. Thanks to you and Mr. GP, I must attend sexual harassment training due to the blue help.




mui.richard said:


> Well perhaps we could all benefit from something blue once in a while to help with that situation? 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Congrats. Recent acquisition?
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Around Feb this year


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Harsh words to be uttered in the Rolex forum. Sporty will revoke your MOR card!
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It’s true though. If you think about it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> It’s true though. If you think about it.


Like BMW — “same sausage, different lengths”


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Eisenhammer said:


> #FatBoy for @mav
> 
> Had to swap the shot...SN was visible.


Sweet! Long live the #FatBoySub!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Like BMW — “same sausage, different lengths”


Not sausages or kidneys, lungs... lungs for grills! 😂


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> This ^^^^^^^^^^^
> If we all liked the same things, WUS would be terminally boring.
> 
> 
> ...


Quite a fan of RGM, only ever owned one though. Roland Murphy was a name that came up often when I first frequented the forums in 1997. God I was so young.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Working late. Couple of tall boys down. Baseball on. This came to mind.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I have never ever looked at a GS and thought, “oh my God, I have to have that watch.”
> 
> Actually, to be fair, I like that GS GMT that @Marendra has, but that’s it.
> 
> Maybe I would think differently if I had two loupes for eyes. Then all those imperfections on painted hands might actually affect me!


To be faaaiiiiiiirrrrr


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta make up for lost time.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This just might be my favorite Rolex. It’s not much different from the LN, but the splash of blue really makes the watch. Takes it from meh to cool. IMO of course.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

RIP to my godfather. Just got word that he passed back in early Sept; took this long for his friend to get into his phone and contact us. His body's in line for cremation but it'll still be a few weeks from now.

Gave me these, starting with the gold (PVD) Centrix back in 2015. Being an aircraft engineer, he was a fan of Rado and their experimentation with new materials. "Every man needs a nice Swiss watch with diamonds, right?"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> RIP to my godfather. Just got word that he passed back in early Sept; took this long for his friend to get into his phone and contact us. His body's in line for cremation but it'll still be a few weeks from now.
> 
> Gave me these, starting with the gold (PVD) Centrix back in 2015. Being an aircraft engineer, he was a fan of Rado and their experimentation with new materials. "Every man needs a nice Swiss watch with diamonds, right?"
> 
> View attachment 16149547


Sorry to hear about your lose.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Working late. Couple of tall boys down. Baseball on. This came to mind.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> This just might be my favorite Rolex. It’s not much different from the LN, but the splash of blue really makes the watch. Takes it from meh to cool. IMO of course.


I love the Batman. Back in 2016, when I purchased my Sub, I was offered the Batman as well, and at a discount from my AD. But back then, it was the Sub or the Batman. Couldn't do both. I regret it! It's one of the best modern Rolexes IMO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

RGM 151-P today


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> RIP to my godfather. Just got word that he passed back in early Sept; took this long for his friend to get into his phone and contact us. His body's in line for cremation but it'll still be a few weeks from now.
> 
> Gave me these, starting with the gold (PVD) Centrix back in 2015. Being an aircraft engineer, he was a fan of Rado and their experimentation with new materials. "Every man needs a nice Swiss watch with diamonds, right?"
> 
> View attachment 16149547


Bad news BSi. Glad you had a good relationship with him.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> RIP to my godfather. Just got word that he passed back in early Sept; took this long for his friend to get into his phone and contact us. His body's in line for cremation but it'll still be a few weeks from now.
> 
> Gave me these, starting with the gold (PVD) Centrix back in 2015. Being an aircraft engineer, he was a fan of Rado and their experimentation with new materials. "Every man needs a nice Swiss watch with diamonds, right?"
> 
> View attachment 16149547


Sorry for your loss. Nice to have some sentimental pieces, however. Hopefully filled with good memories!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> This just might be my favorite Rolex. It’s not much different from the LN, but the splash of blue really makes the watch. Takes it from meh to cool. IMO of course.


The BLNR is also my favorite Rolex. But for some reason my AD has had trouble delivering one. Hmm maybe I should start a thread asking if any others are not receiving their Rolexes.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> This just might be my favorite Rolex. It’s not much different from the LN, but the splash of blue really makes the watch. Takes it from meh to cool. IMO of course.


I got my LN before the Batman was out. My nephew has the Batman, though.

I’ll admit, I’m honestly pretty happy I have the LN (IMO). I will say, though, while I want a Sub, it’s tough to have both an LN and a black Sub.

Other than the (unobtainable) Daytona, I do want a no-date Rolex, so I’m waiting on an OP (honestly, I’d probably go for almost any of the colors now - yellow, red, green, or Tiffany, if any ever show up). 

But that new no-date Ti 42mm YM that’s possibly going to be released… that would check all the boxes (could give or take Ti, but it doesn’t hurt)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> RIP to my godfather. Just got word that he passed back in early Sept; took this long for his friend to get into his phone and contact us. His body's in line for cremation but it'll still be a few weeks from now.
> 
> Gave me these, starting with the gold (PVD) Centrix back in 2015. Being an aircraft engineer, he was a fan of Rado and their experimentation with new materials. "Every man needs a nice Swiss watch with diamonds, right?"
> 
> View attachment 16149547


Sorry to hear. I’m sure that he was pleased to see that his watches found a good home.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Shucks. I cant see myself spending the effort for a pic to be posted on WUS.


Especially if you are drivin at the same time


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry to hear. I’m sure that he was pleased to see that his watches found a good home.
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Ah, but he's had a pile of his own watches — these were gifted straight to me. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I got my LN before the Batman was out. My nephew has the Batman, though.
> 
> I’ll admit, I’m honestly pretty happy I have the LN (IMO). I will say, though, while I want a Sub, it’s tough to have both an LN and a black Sub.
> 
> ...


Gotta say, Ti, except in bicycle or golf equipment, does nothing for me. Too light. Need substance in a watch.

I understand the use in large watches, but why did they need to do it with the Zenith Defy? Just to be different?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> RIP to my godfather. Just got word that he passed back in early Sept; took this long for his friend to get into his phone and contact us. His body's in line for cremation but it'll still be a few weeks from now.
> 
> Gave me these, starting with the gold (PVD) Centrix back in 2015. Being an aircraft engineer, he was a fan of Rado and their experimentation with new materials. "Every man needs a nice Swiss watch with diamonds, right?"
> 
> View attachment 16149547


Sorry for your loss BSi. Glad to see that you have some of his watches to remember him by. And often it's might not be the actual watch itself, but the fond, happy memories associated with them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> RIP to my godfather. Just got word that he passed back in early Sept; took this long for his friend to get into his phone and contact us. His body's in line for cremation but it'll still be a few weeks from now.
> 
> Gave me these, starting with the gold (PVD) Centrix back in 2015. Being an aircraft engineer, he was a fan of Rado and their experimentation with new materials. "Every man needs a nice Swiss watch with diamonds, right?"
> 
> View attachment 16149547


Sorry for your loss, BSi.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Error


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Error.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Godfrey.

@Pongster , sorry for summoning you in error. Copy / paste error.🙄


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.


@BarracksSi , +1


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> I love the Batman. Back in 2016, when I purchased my Sub, I was offered the Batman as well, and at a discount from my AD. But back then, it was the Sub or the Batman. Couldn't do both. I regret it! It's one of the best modern Rolexes IMO.


Got a new Batman on order. Patience is a virtue. 😬 I haven't gotten skittish yet.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Worldtimer, today!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Got a new Batman on order. Patience is a virtue. 😬 I haven't gotten skittish yet.


Stick to it and your patience will pay off!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Worldtimer, today!


Mine says hi


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Mine says hi
> 
> View attachment 16150418


I added the new Worldtimer face on my AW too!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> RIP to my godfather. Just got word that he passed back in early Sept; took this long for his friend to get into his phone and contact us. His body's in line for cremation but it'll still be a few weeks from now.
> 
> Gave me these, starting with the gold (PVD) Centrix back in 2015. Being an aircraft engineer, he was a fan of Rado and their experimentation with new materials. "Every man needs a nice Swiss watch with diamonds, right?"
> 
> View attachment 16149547


Condolences my friend.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This just came back from warranty repair yesterday via DHL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

(just a minor clarification)

The Rados that I posted yesterday, they were gifts from my godfather from a few years ago; the Centrix first, and later the Diastar and Integral. 

My sister happened to be visiting one year and told him that I had gotten a new nice watch (meaning, over $100) and was just starting in the hobby. Coincidentally, as in years past, he was already waist-deep in a hobby that I liked, so he showed her his watches and she emailed me pics. Citizens, Movados, some vintage watches (I think there was a Ventura, plus a Wittnauer, and a few others), and a couple older Rolexes paired with two Rolex-homage Seiko 5s. It was a couple years after that when he sent the Centrix out of the blue, then gave me the other two as a birthday present back in 2018.

Passed away peacefully in his sleep at home. My sister says she's actually relieved that he's not suffering anymore.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> (just a minor clarification)
> 
> The Rados that I posted yesterday, they were gifts from my godfather from a few years ago; the Centrix first, and later the Diastar and Integral.
> 
> ...


Again my condolences


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, but he's had a pile of his own watches — these were gifted straight to me. Sorry for the confusion.


I know. Now I’m sorry for the confusion. 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I know. Now I’m sorry for the confusion.
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


No worries -- OoO.v.2 moves fast.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

GP and my Batman and Ramen socks for today.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, and today is a new statutory holiday in Canada. So taking the day off with my lady!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, and today is a new statutory holiday in Canada. So taking the day off with my lady!


Happy holiday


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Have been wearing this exclusively for the last month.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks much better in natural light.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

UG. Nice.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If uncle turbo has been exclusive, have been polyamorous these days.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

But i love each. From all positions.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> If uncle turbo has been exclusive, have been polyamorous these days.
> View attachment 16151429


That looks great. Who makes it? Cannot read the dial.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> But i love each. From all positions.
> View attachment 16151444



















Here’s my JMAN Special with Tourby case and dial powered by an old recently serviced Hamilton 921 movement. Not wearing today though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That looks great. Who makes it? Cannot read the dial.


Pong’s watch is an RGM 222 designed and made by Roland G. Murphy in Lancaster PA.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> If uncle turbo has been exclusive, have been polyamorous these days.
> View attachment 16151429





Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That looks great. Who makes it? Cannot read the dial.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16150855


Stingray👍


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Looks much better in natural light.


Simply beautiful UG! 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, and today is a new statutory holiday in Canada. So taking the day off with my lady!


New holiday?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on a Casioak. What have I done...🤦🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> That looks great. Who makes it? Cannot read the dial.


RGM


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> New holiday?
> View attachment 16151962


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Pong’s watch is an RGM 222 designed and made by Roland G. Murphy in Lancaster PA.


Nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 16151977


National Chewing gum day? Didn't realize that's even a thing...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Here’s my JMAN Special with Tourby case and dial powered by an old recently serviced Hamilton 921 movement. Not wearing today though.


We haven't had a "nice strap" comment for a while...
About damn time! 😉


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> We haven't had a "nice strap" comment for a while...
> About damn time!


Actually the strap on the JMAN Special was compliments of Big Al.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> New holiday?
> View attachment 16151962


National truth and reconciliation day.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Actually the strap on the JMAN Special was compliments of Big Al.


Thus, nice strap 😉


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Simply beautiful UG!


Thank you!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> RGM


Thanks!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 16151977


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Actually the strap on the JMAN Special was compliments of Big Al.


I believe that is the usual pairing


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> National Chewing gum day? Didn't realize that's even a thing...


Comes before National Dentist Day I suppose. 😯


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is my new Speedy 3861. Very accurate and wears well.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> National Chewing gum day? Didn't realize that's even a thing...


I find that hard to swallow 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> I find that hard to swallow 😂


Way too easy.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Here is my new Speedy 3861. Very accurate and wears well.


Accurate? I’m very curious. Always heard iffy stories about Speedy accuracy (mostly on the 1861 movement).


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> If uncle turbo has been exclusive, have been polyamorous these days.
> View attachment 16151429


Fantastic in-focus shot of the texture of that chair arm 

Oh, that blurry thing is a watch?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Casioak. What have I done...🤦🏻
> View attachment 16151971


The only g-shock too pretty to wear like a g-shock


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> The only g-shock too pretty to wear like a g-shock


Or think of it as the ROO that's actually meant for the beach? 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Casioak. What have I done...🤦🏻
> View attachment 16151971


So... wait, is this a Casio release, or an aftermarket mod?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> So... wait, is this a Casio release, or an aftermarket mod?


Yes, Bro dick modded an APROO with a Casio dial and quartz movement.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ti goodness.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Casioak. What have I done...🤦🏻
> View attachment 16151971


Wish that was real...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Clearly someone who believes "if a little is good, more is better."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wish that was real...


At least I don't suck 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, Bro dick modded an APROO with a Casio dial and quartz movement.


Godfrey 

Just discovered that it is a mod. A cool one at that!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wish that was real...











Look at this on eBay
Casio G-SHOCK GA-2100-ET-8AER-Metal Casioak Mod- Grey Dial Silver Bracelet


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Clearly someone who believes "if a little is good, more is better."
> 
> View attachment 16153057


Are you talking about her eyelashes?

And more importantly, how did you take that pic? And without being too creepy?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> So... wait, is this a Casio release, or an aftermarket mod?


Aftermarket mod.


https://casioakcustom.com/


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, Bro dick modded an APROO with a Casio dial and quartz movement.


So he’s a watchmaker as well as a photographer?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Aftermarket mod.
> 
> 
> https://casioakcustom.com/


The full titanium one for $400 = win.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Just discovered that it is a mod. A cool one at that!


There are kits. Supposedly not as sturdy. But gets the look. So good for IG.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16153091


Once de la noche...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Off to Chicago/south bend for the ND-Cincinnati game!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Off to Chicago/south bend for the ND-Cincinnati game!


Nra. Across threads.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Off to Chicago/south bend for the ND-Cincinnati game!


Who ya gonna be rooting for? 😆


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who ya gonna be rooting for? 😆


Cincinnati. So maybe the Bengals? I think they will win.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And the hint of green for the luck of the irish


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you talking about her eyelashes?
> 
> And more importantly, how did you take that pic? And without being too creepy?


Yes, eyelashes. Pic actually understates their length...

I told her that her lashes were amazing and asked if I could take a picture of them. 

Ok, I didn't do that. I was standing right next to her at the door and everyone had their phones out...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Off to Chicago/south bend for the ND-Cincinnati game!


Squash match?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who ya gonna be rooting for?


 hmmm, Notre Dame?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you talking about her eyelashes?
> 
> And more importantly, how did you take that pic? And without being too creepy?


In semi retirement, I think BSF freelances as hotdog salesman at Yankee stadium 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Cincinnati. So maybe the Bengals? I think they will win.


Just watched the game. You got lucky as it was a good game.


Edit: oops, wrong game


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Was at the Cartier boutique with my lady yesterday. She went in to get a bracelet shortened and a necklace lengthened. But of course, we started trying on watches too.

The Santos large ADLC is very nice! And fits remarkably well!
















I definitely would not get the medium size.
























Of course my lady tried it too. And my GP. And the very nice Ballon Bleu Moonphase.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


I'm gonna have to up my game a bit.. (if I can find it). Very nice!


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

My watch collection, as meager as it is, may be shrinking. "_Buy land, they're not making it anymore._" - Mark Twain


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

😋 20 calorie red (cherry), white (lime), and blue (raspberry) after dinner Popsicle treat...You're never too old.😂


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'm gonna have to up my game a bit.. (if I can find it). Very nice!


I love that you have 2 Roadsters. I have two Tanks. One silver, one Gold. I always wanted the Roadster too.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The only 2 a man will ever need.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The only 2 a man will ever need.


While I appreciate her.... assets and the aura of mystery, I can't help but think of


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> While I appreciate her.... assets and the aura of mystery, I can't help but think of


I salute your sense of humor (and identify with it)!

Progress down that way?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Accurate? I’m very curious. Always heard iffy stories about Speedy accuracy (mostly on the 1861 movement).


This one has been very accurate compared to my previous 1861's. The new co-Axial escapement may have something to do with it. It's built from the 1863 movement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The only 2 a man will ever need.


Sub and Speedy?


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> But i love each. From all positions.
> View attachment 16151444


I'm usually not too crazy about display casebacks. but if it is showing something, a manual looks much better than seeing the rotor covering up the movement.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm very fortunate to get this one, I contacted the boutique believing that there was a wait list and was told that they had one in stock. I got it before it even went on display, complete in the dealers box. They even offered to send it to me if I couldn't get in, before I had to say I could not get in due to my back injury. Hopefully my luck is looking up.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> This one has been very accurate compared to my previous 1861's. The new co-Axial escapement may have something to do with it. It's built from the 1863 movement.


Pete, if an 1863, it runs the Lemania-based movement, not the co-axial escapement.

With proper adjustment and off-wrist positioning, the 1863 can easily be kept within a few SPD. Mine’s been running at about +3.

Edit: ‘Looks like you have the 3861 - disregard. And, congratulations


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I'm very fortunate to get this one, I contacted the boutique believing that there was a wait list and was told that they had one in stock. I got it before it even went on display, complete in the dealers box. They even offered to send it to me if I couldn't get in, before I had to say I could not get in due to my back injury. Hopefully my luck is looking up.


Congrats Pete. And the best thing for you is that it’s manually wound.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I'm very fortunate to get this one, I contacted the boutique believing that there was a wait list and was told that they had one in stock. I got it before it even went on display, complete in the dealers box. They even offered to send it to me if I couldn't get in, before I had to say I could not get in due to my back injury. Hopefully my luck is looking up.


Congrats Pete. That's what a proper watch manufacturer should do for their customers. Top choice!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

dan360 said:


> My watch collection, as meager as it is, may be shrinking. "_Buy land, they're not making it anymore._" - Mark Twain
> 
> View attachment 16153797


I am with you on that


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SolarPower said:


> I am with you on that


Wait a sec. You own that beach?


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Wait a sec. You own that beach?


I sure do when nobody there  And all the sharks too


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We need a pic of Paulina.










A birthday present way back in the day from Mrs. BSF...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of Mrs. BSF, she was putting her summer clothes away for the season and Charlie was helping...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A great song to start the weekend.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Chonk.




BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of Mrs. BSF, she was putting her summer clothes away for the season and Charlie was helping...
> 
> View attachment 16154788


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need a pic of Paulina.
> 
> View attachment 16154782
> 
> ...


Mrs BSF gives you pictures of women? Cool.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my 116600 SD4K today. I think the lugs are a bit less chunky than a 114060 SubC I used to own although I think the SD4K dial is 1mm smaller in diameter than the SubC dial.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Mrs BSF gives you pictures of women? Cool.


Yeah, she knew I had this thing for Paulina, so she talked some shop owner into giving her that ad and had it framed. 

Mrs. BSF got a Big Like for that.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A great song to start the weekend.


Saw Santana live in a 2,500 seat venue back in the 1980's when Carlos was still in his thirties. It was truly outstang!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Saw Santana live in a 2,500 seat venue back in the 1980's when Carlos was still in his thirties. It was truly outstang!


Very cool!

I saw him at the North Sea Jazz Festival in The Hague in 1998. Very cool too. Not as intimate a venue as yours though. Would have loved that!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Very cool!
> 
> I saw him at the North Sea Jazz Festival in The Hague in 1998. Very cool too. Not as intimate a venue as yours though. Would have loved that!


The Hague, however, is overall more interesting than Norfolk, VA.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> The Hague, however, is overall more interesting than Norfolk, VA.


Maybe.

But that NSJF was amazing. We wandered into Santana from the outside venue where Michael Brecker was playing. In another room we saw Maestro Tito Puentes playing with Steve Winwood.

Saw a couple other acts as well. All on the same night, wandering from room to room.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Saw Santana live in a 2,500 seat venue back in the 1980's when Carlos was still in his thirties. It was truly outstang!


Saw him a month or so ago in the House of Blues in Vegas. Turned out to be a Top 5 concert for me. Just amazing.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

More watch shopping today. Tried this on.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> More watch shopping today. Tried this on.


Is that the one that was just released last month?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Is that the one that was just released last month?


Maybe? Not sure which model you’re referencing. This is the new Tank Solo XL. 

I was seriously considering it, because I liked the older model when I tried it on several years ago. This new one though, hmm…..not sure. 

Changes over the old model include dial (now silver tone versus white previously), movement, and the case is thicker now. Didn’t like it as much as I thought.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Or maybe it’s the Tank Must Solo XL or however they want to incorporate “Must” in the Tank line. 

This AD does have the Santos. That looks very good in person.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Maybe? Not sure which model you’re referencing. This is the new Tank Solo XL.
> 
> I was seriously considering it, because I liked the older model when I tried it on several years ago. This new one though, hmm…..not sure.
> 
> Changes over the old model include dial (now silver tone versus white previously), movement, and the case is thicker now. Didn’t like it as much as I thought.


That's it, the Tank Must Extra Large model. Haven't been able to see it yet. The Cartier dealer sells it within a day or two of arrival. Just released in late Aug. or early Sept. around here. The top of the case is curved differently as it transitions to the sides as well. I don't hate it, but need to get it in my hands to know how I feel about it for certain.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> That's it, the Tank Must Extra Large model. Haven't been able to see it yet. The Cartier dealer sells it within a day or two of arrival. Just released in late Aug. or early Sept. around here. The top of the case is curved differently as it transitions to the sides as well. I don't hate it, but need to get it in my hands to know how I feel about it for certain.


It wears very well and look good, I’m just surprised how different it is now versus the previous model.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Or maybe it’s the Tank Must Solo XL or however they want to incorporate “Must” in the Tank line.
> 
> This AD does have the Santos. That looks very good in person.


Had a steel and gold Santos XL, maybe 6 or 7 years ago. Liked it well enough, but no date on it back then. Couldn't handle that so I sold it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Finally got out for a bit and braved the mall crowds. Omega Boutique was nicely stocked. The 3861 moonwatch is amazing looking, I like most of the changes and the bracelet is fire. The sandwich dial 300 is nice but I can't do that sepia lume. Grabbed the James Bond lifetime magazine that was finally released here.

Was quoted $1500ish to service and repair that old ladymatic my wife got. Think I'm gonna have to sleep on that one 

Swung by the Rolex AD. There were......ZERO....watches on display. The entire separate Rolex area was totally devoid of watches and saleswomen. Even the window displays just had little green gift box things instead. A random passerby might think Rolex has gone out of business. Or maybe Lee Michaels lost their AD status? Even their billboards show Tudor here now. I gotta think the owners cringe every time they see that giant spot they had to build for Rolex and now it is effectively worthless since all the watches, even the lady models and PM, are apparently going right out the back door these days. They don't even rate display models 

I think I might shoot for the blue fluted DJ 36mm from a GM and just hang up on rolex for good. The wife seems happy with Omega or just quartz fashion watches in general, though her sister has a rolex OP so I suspect there is a little bit of competitiveness in there that I'd like to contribute to if it were even possible to see 31 or 34mm lady models in person.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Had a steel and gold Santos XL, maybe 6 or 7 years ago. Liked it well enough, but no date on it back then. Couldn't handle that so I sold it.


BTW - this Tank Solo XL is at Lenkersdorfers in Tysons Corner VA if you’re interested.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Made my choice.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> BTW - this Tank Solo XL is at Lenkersdorfers in Tysons Corner VA if you’re interested.


Thanks.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I gotta think the owners cringe every time they see that giant spot they had to build for Rolex and now it is effectively worthless since all the watches, even the lady models and PM, are apparently going right out the back door these days. They don't even rate display models


I’d hate to be in the position of any AD right now. Okay, yeah, maybe they sell every Rolex they get as soon as they come off the truck (call up every wishful customer on their list and _poof_, all watches are spoken for within two hours) but those renovations were an awful lot of money. Quarter-mil, according to one AD I spoke with.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ND playing like poop, but at least there’s this


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Or maybe it’s the Tank Must Solo XL or however they want to incorporate “Must” in the Tank line.
> 
> This AD does have the Santos. That looks very good in person.


The “Must” is their new solar quartz version. Which I think is kinda brilliant, tbh.

(edit) Whoops — well, some of the Musts are solar quartz, and some are autos…. so..


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> ND playing like poop, but at least there’s this


As I said earlier Cincinnati has a very good team this year but we’ll see what happens.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> ...Swung by the Rolex AD. There were......ZERO....watches on display. The entire separate Rolex area was totally devoid of watches and saleswomen. Even the window displays just had little green gift box things instead...


Maybe they could put some overstock Breitling pieces in those slots?🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> As I said earlier Cincinnati has a very good team this year but we’ll see what happens.


They are good. I hope they do well (until they get absolutely killed against an SEC team) 

ND (and schools like usc, ucla, Stanford, Duke, etc.) have the problem of not being able to recruit. Our players need to be able to count to 10 and recite their abc’s to be able to play


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Had a steel and gold Santos XL, maybe 6 or 7 years ago. Liked it well enough, but no date on it back then. Couldn't handle that so I sold it.


Check out the new ones. Much nicer and much different.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Maybe they could put some overstock Breitling pieces in those slots?


Poor Brad Pitt. Forced to temporarily retire his Nautilus, because Breitling has deep pockets.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

yngrshr said:


> Check out the new ones. Much nicer and much different.


Yeah that medium Santos is tempting. Not sure about the rivets. Probably an acquired taste.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Poor Brad Pitt. Forced to temporarily retire his Nautilus, because Breitling has deep pockets.


Haha. Talk about a watch wh*re. 😯


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm having a chill Saturday afternoon on the back porch. Hope everyone else is as well.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I'm having a chill Saturday afternoon on the back porch. Hope everyone else is as well.


What’s that beer?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> They are good. I hope they do well (until they get absolutely killed against an SEC team)
> 
> ND (and schools like usc, ucla, Stanford, Duke, etc.) have the problem of not being able to recruit. Our players need to be able to count to 10 and recite their abc’s to be able to play


Unfortunately football is now BIG business. Intellectual and academic capacity has little to do with it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

All this talk about Cartier made me think of Jenna.










Not upside down either.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately football is now BIG business. Intellectual and academic capacity has little to do with it.


Back in the day, a Cowboys offensive lineman (Blaine Nye) got a Masters in physics during the offseason and a PhD in finance from Stanford after retiring.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Back in the day, a Cowboys offensive lineman (Blaine Nye) got a Masters in physics during the offseason and a PhD in finance from Stanford after retiring.





BigSeikoFan said:


> Back in the day, a Cowboys offensive lineman (Blaine Nye) got a Masters in physics during the offseason and a PhD in finance from Stanford after retiring.


Definitely exceptions to the rule and love to see athletes excel academically.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Or maybe it’s the Tank Must Solo XL or however they want to incorporate “Must” in the Tank line.
> 
> This AD does have the Santos. That looks very good in person.


MUST be a good watch!

A bit too dressy for me. Which is why I gravitate towards the Santos. Can switch up the straps.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> MUST be a good watch!
> 
> A bit too dressy for me. Which is why I gravitate towards the Santos. Can switch up the straps.


It’s weird. I loved the previous model. They made changes to this one that push me away. It was always dressy, which I like for my lifestyle, but the silver dial and larger ornate crown are too much. 

I showed it to Mrs. Turbo and she said “That’s not a very masculine watch.”


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately football is now BIG business. Intellectual and academic capacity has little to do with it.


That’s fair, but Cincinnati won’t win the cfp this year. This was an ND loss, not a Cincinnati win. 

Football players, fine; but I don’t think anyone goes to Cincinnati for a stellar education and job prospects after grad. I know I’m kind of being a d*ck, but it’s true..


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What’s that beer?


Oaktaylorfest. Local brewery. Pretty good, more on the marzen side versus a festbier which I appreciate.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I’d hate to be in the position of any AD right now. Okay, yeah, maybe they sell every Rolex they get as soon as they come off the truck (call up every wishful customer on their list and _poof_, all watches are spoken for within two hours) but those renovations were an awful lot of money. Quarter-mil, according to one AD I spoke with.


Cost of doing business


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> ND playing like poop, but at least there’s this


You can wallow in your collective sorrow in each other’s arms (and more)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> The “Must” is their new solar quartz version. Which I think is kinda brilliant, tbh.
> 
> (edit) Whoops — well, some of the Musts are solar quartz, and some are autos…. so..


The Must was a line before as well. Or was it Le Must?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> As I said earlier Cincinnati has a very good team this year but we’ll see what happens.


Maybe just UCF left as a legit threat?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> You can wallow in your collective sorrow in each other’s arms (and more)


Yeah and she may be winning the watch game in that picture. Those Daytonas are


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately football is now BIG business. Intellectual and academic capacity has little to do with it.


Imagine making a decision to change conference just for football reasons and maybe even at the expense of other sports (not sure if there are effects academically). All about TV money.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It’s weird. I loved the previous model. They made changes to this one that push me away. It was always dressy, which I like for my lifestyle, but the silver dial and larger ornate crown are too much.
> 
> I showed it to Mrs. Turbo and she said “That’s not a very masculine watch.”


That’s right. The Le Must was a ladies’ line i think. The boss has one. Le Must de Cartier. It’s thin and mechanical i think.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Cost of doing business


True. I mean, the results have looked spectacular, but I don’t think anyone expected such hype plus the perfect storm of a temporary production slowdown and the loss of foot traffic.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> That’s fair, but Cincinnati won’t win the cfp this year. This was an ND loss, not a Cincinnati win.
> 
> Football players, fine; but I don’t think anyone goes to Cincinnati for a stellar education and job prospects after grad. I know I’m kind of being a d*ck, but it’s true..


Youre just being bitter bro. Go get some of that sweetness from Daytona girl.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Oaktaylorfest. Local brewery. Pretty good, more on the marzen side versus a festbier which I appreciate.


Oktoberfest ending tomorrow


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> This AD told Rolex (or at least this was their spin) to take a long walk off a short pier. This was a couple years ago, back when Rolex was requiring ADs to renovate their Rolex-specific displays. The cost, I was told, would’ve been $250k just to dress up a space no bigger than the one-room condo I used to live in.
> 
> The hot sports models were already scarce, and other popular sellers were just then becoming hard to get. The shop asked their Rolex rep if they’d get any good stock to help offset the cost of the renovation, and he just shrugged  “I can’t guarantee it’ll get any better than it is.”
> 
> ...


Cost of doing business. I believe it’s a mandatory requirement implemented worldwide. Even here in our third world country. Now all Rolex ADs here are stand alone shops (no other brands being sold, not even Tudor).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah and she may be winning the watch game in that picture. Those Daytonas are


Am sure SaM doesnt mind


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> True. I mean, the results have looked spectacular, but I don’t think anyone expected such hype plus the perfect storm of a temporary production slowdown and the loss of foot traffic.


Dunno there but i think the Rolex ADs here are thriving. Sure they’d rather not renovate (or have to build a stand alone store) but it is what it is. One AD chain was penalized and it reluctantly gave up its signages for some its ADs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Cost of doing business. I believe it’s a mandatory requirement implemented worldwide. Even here in our third world country. Now all Rolex ADs here are stand alone shops (no other brands being sold, not even Tudor).


Yup. Visited some of the other local ADs and they all have the same Rolex displays now. I said “congratulations on the renovation” to one of the SAs (we had just renovated our condo and everyone told us “congrats!”) and she smiled uncomfortably, “Yeah, well… we kinda had to…”


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah and she may be winning the watch game in that picture. Those Daytonas are


Yup, she is … and I’m not mad


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Dunno there but i think the Rolex ADs here are thriving. Sure they’d rather not renovate (or have to build a stand alone store) but it is what it is. One AD chain was penalized and it reluctantly gave up its signages for some its ADs.


I’ve got mixed feelings about these tactics. On one hand, it guarantees a certain level of “Rolex experience” — does it require on-site certified watchmakers, too? 

On the other, it seems like it’s an unreasonably heavy financial burden that a lot of perfectly capable, honest, but small shops can’t handle. And it has very little to do with the product itself — it’s all veneer that the customer can’t take home.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

18 more troll posts removed. Keep up the cyber stalking and rule 2 violations and I'll start handing out two week cool down bans.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

CMSgt Bo said:


> 18 more troll posts removed. Keep up the cyber stalking and rule 2 violations and I'll start handing out two week cool down bans.


Dang it. And we were on our way to the 76k milestone before Monday.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Imagine making a decision to change conference just for football reasons and maybe even at the expense of other sports (not sure if there are effects academically). All about TV money.


Supposedly the academic reasons can be just as influential as the cash. I can’t remember the details but when Nebraska switched to the Big 10, a raft of collaborative academics were part of the deal.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I’ve got mixed feelings about these tactics. On one hand, it guarantees a certain level of “Rolex experience” — does it require on-site certified watchmakers, too?
> 
> On the other, it seems like it’s an unreasonably heavy financial burden that a lot of perfectly capable, honest, but small shops can’t handle. And it has very little to do with the product itself — it’s all veneer that the customer can’t take home.


RSC here is owned ultimately by Rolex SA and independent of the two AD chains. But i believe each AD site has a certified technician to handle simple matters. I guess it’s part of Rolex’s strategy to weed out small shops. Like what other luxury brands are doing. Not just in the watch industry.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Pete, if an 1863, it runs the Lemania-based movement, not the co-axial escapement.
> 
> With proper adjustment and off-wrist positioning, the 1863 can easily be kept within a few SPD. Mine’s been running at about +3.
> 
> Edit: ‘Looks like you have the 3861 - disregard. And, congratulations


Yep the 3861, is based on the Lemania with a Co-Axial escapement. 50 hour power reserve as well.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> The only 2 a man will ever need.


Nice pair


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Congrats Pete. And the best thing for you is that it’s manually wound.


Exactly


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Supposedly the academic reasons can be just as influential as the cash. I can’t remember the details but when Nebraska switched to the Big 10, a raft of collaborative academics were part of the deal.


So Nebraska bolted from the Big 12 for the Big 10, I think primarily because of Texas which has now bolted to the SEC.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Yep the 3861, is based on the Lemania with a Co-Axial escapement. 50 hour power reserve as well.


Have you heard anything about the chrono run / reset issue? I’ll look for a link. Something to do with main seconds stopping when chrono runs.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Have you heard anything about the chrono run / reset issue? I’ll look for a link. Something to do with main seconds stopping when chrono runs.


I asked the OB about it and they said that no Speedy pro that they have sold since January has had an issue. I must admit the supposed issue initially put me off and the supposed 3235 issue encouraged me to sell my DJ earlier this year.

I have read that Omega fixed the issue and all new Speedy Pros should not have it. My chrono runs fine. To their credit Omega did admit that some early movements had an issue. Rolex won't admit that.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I asked the OB about it and they said that no Speedy pro that they have sold since January has had an issue. I must admit the supposed issue initially put me off and the supposed 3235 issue encouraged me to sell my DJ earlier this year.
> 
> I have read that Omega fixed the issue and all new Speedy Pros should not have it. My chrono runs fine. To their credit Omega did admit that some early movements had an issue. Rolex won't admit that.


Thanks for the synopsis. Yeah, all posts I see are “early run models” and there are only a few. Glad yours is working well


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

CMSgt Bo said:


> 18 more troll posts removed. Keep up the cyber stalking and rule 2 violations and I'll start handing out two week cool down bans.


CMSgt, I know someone who can lend you a hand. Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> RSC here is owned ultimately by Rolex SA and independent of the two AD chains. But i believe each AD site has a certified technician to handle simple matters. I guess it’s part of Rolex’s strategy to weed out small shops. Like what other luxury brands are doing. Not just in the watch industry.


You mean like Vacheron's decision to sell blue VCOs in boutiques only?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No calories to see here. Keep moving.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean like Vacheron's decision to sell blue VCOs in boutiques only?


That’s following AP’s strategy from the start. Selling blue ROs in boutiques only.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> That’s following AP’s strategy from the start. Selling blue ROs in boutiques only.


My guy at the boutique left and I got no sway anymore. Buying stuff from non-ADs apparently doesn't count.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My guy at the boutique left and I got no sway anymore. Buying stuff from non-ADs apparently doesn't count.


Maybe my boss’ strategy with Hermes boutiques might work.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Maybe my boss’ strategy with Hermes boutiques might work.


Don't think I want any Code 11.59s tho.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't think I want any Code 11.59s tho.


She still only buys what she wants. But there’s a manner by which she talks to the SA when we go to an Hermes boutique for the first time. Kinda like introducing herself. Sometimes she gets what she really came for on the same visit. Sometimes she gathers the info that nothing she really likes is on stock or expected that week or so. Sometimes we get the call towards the end of our trip. It even happened remotely (since it was just me on the trip). And after SA and her talked on the phone, SA showed me their incoming delivery list.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sometimes though, i end up benefiting, as she buys stuff for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I also reciprocate when it comes to watches. If she wants something, my AD contacts almost always delivers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I have only been disappointed once by an AD. And that was the Omega AD for the moonshine gold speedmaster. To this day, argh. I stopped buying from that AD except once i had to make an exception for a prized client/friend who asked me to get him a Railmaster.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> All this talk about Cartier made me think of Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 16155717
> 
> ...


I like.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My exit Lange. If i can find it.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> ND playing like poop, but at least there’s this


Yikes. Are even students wearing Daytonas nowadays. I’ve clearly been gone too long.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Yikes. Are even students wearing Daytonas nowadays. I’ve clearly been gone too long.
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Both graduated!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving once more for the boss.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Both graduated!


From Seiko to Rolex and with a diploma to hang on the wall next to the little green box 

Must be fun watching a college game irl.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> She still only buys what she wants. But there’s a manner by which she talks to the SA when we go to an Hermes boutique for the first time. Kinda like introducing herself. Sometimes she gets what she really came for on the same visit. Sometimes she gathers the info that nothing she really likes is on stock or expected that week or so. Sometimes we get the call towards the end of our trip. It even happened remotely (since it was just me on the trip). And after SA and her talked on the phone, SA showed me their incoming delivery list.





Pongster said:


> Sometimes though, i end up benefiting, as she buys stuff for me.


You see bro Pong, your boss is very smart. She gets the Hermes bags she really wants by buying YOU something to achieve the quota with the SAs, with the added fringe benefit from you being you'll buy her the watches she wants for getting something from Hermes for you 

It's a win-win for her. 😊


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> RSC here is owned ultimately by Rolex SA and independent of the two AD chains. But i believe each AD site has a certified technician to handle simple matters. I guess it’s part of Rolex’s strategy to weed out small shops. Like what other luxury brands are doing. Not just in the watch industry.


Nothing new there. Rolex ADs have conformed to their decor and one brand policy in Hong Kong since quite a few years ago. And considering how many watches they get allocated in a year, 1/4 mil spent in redecorating in chump change.

And no, ADs here don't have any on-site tech at all, and there's no need since RSC is located in Central and no more than 30 minutes drive from anywhere in Hong Kong, traffic conditions not withstanding.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> From Seiko to Rolex and with a diploma to hang on the wall next to the little green box
> 
> Must be fun watching a college game irl.
> 
> ...


Very! I went to just about every game while a law student!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nothing new there. Rolex ADs have conformed to their decor and one brand policy in Hong Kong since quite a few years ago. And considering how many watches they get allocated in a year, 1/4 mil spent in redecorating in chump change.
> 
> And no, ADs here don't have any on-site tech at all, and there's no need since RSC is located in Central and no more than 30 minutes drive from anywhere in Hong Kong, traffic conditions not withstanding.


Not sure what the Rolex/Tudor AD technicians are authorized to do here but i have only used them for bracelet resizing and strap changes.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16156217


Nice focus!👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Battery change chore for the boss


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I checked out the Invicta AD. It had stock.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> I checked out the Invicta AD. It had stock.
> View attachment 16156349
> View attachment 16156349


Any discounts available?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Any discounts available?


I was too intimidated to ask. I asked the price of the smallest one and they wont even quote a specific number. The guy said Php12,000 and up.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Visited the Rolex AD as well. Full display cases. But all DJs. Including a couple of Wimbledons (was a topic in another thread earlier), one fluted, one smooth. No OPs. No DDs. No Cellinis. No sports models.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I checked out the Invicta AD. It had stock.
> View attachment 16156349


The Invicta kiosk at the local outlet mall disappeared sometime in the last few months.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> The Invicta kiosk at the local outlet mall disappeared sometime in the last few months.


All out of stock, I guess. It's well known that when there's no Rolex, people turn to Invicta.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16156514


Beautiful, Pongster! Lange 1?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Visited the Rolex AD as well. Full display cases. But all DJs. Including a couple of Wimbledons (was a topic in another thread earlier), one fluted, one smooth. No OPs. No DDs. No Cellinis. No sports models.


That's _tons_ more than any AD I've come across in years...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!










Beat them dastardly Panthers!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Waste not, want not.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Waste not, want not.
> 
> View attachment 16156609


Good for making stew, I think.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful, Pongster! Lange 1?


Yes bro. To be precise, Grand Lange 1 Moonphase. Ironically, the Lange 1 Moonphase has a better movement (moonphase is also on the smaller dial).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's _tons_ more than any AD I've come across in years...


Forgot to take a picture. But it was a small AD. Just three big display cases inside. Then the walls and there’s one display case showing a bejeweled thing.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Visited the Rolex AD as well. Full display cases. But all DJs. Including a couple of Wimbledons (was a topic in another thread earlier), one fluted, one smooth. No OPs. No DDs. No Cellinis. No sports models.


The lack of Cellini surprise me the most. Beautiful watches, thought I'm one of the few who like them when everyone is going after sports models.

As it turns out it's not easy to get a cellini either.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> The lack of Cellini surprise me the most. Beautiful watches, thought I'm one of the few who like them when everyone is going after sports models.
> 
> As it turns out it's not easy to get a cellini either.


There was a Cellini poster inside though. Hehe.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

cheu_f50 said:


> The lack of Cellini surprise me the most. Beautiful watches, thought I'm one of the few who like them when everyone is going after sports models.
> 
> As it turns out it's not easy to get a cellini either.


Last time I was at Tiny Jewel Box in DC, they had at least three, including the moonphase. That was Q4 2019, though.

I think you and I might be the two Cellini fans here on WUS — I never gave them a second thought until I tried one on, then they jumped into my top 3 picks for Rolexes. And, tbh, the way I wear watches these days, I’d be happy with one as my only Rolex.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Last time I was at Tiny Jewel Box in DC, they had at least three, including the moonphase. That was Q4 2019, though.
> 
> I think you and I might be the two Cellini fans here on WUS — I never gave them a second thought until I tried one on, then they jumped into my top 3 picks for Rolexes. And, tbh, the way I wear watches these days, I’d be happy with one as my only Rolex.


During my last visit to this particular AD a few months back, they did have a YM II. Forgot if it was SS or WG.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Last time I was at Tiny Jewel Box in DC, they had at least three, including the moonphase. That was Q4 2019, though.
> 
> I think you and I might be the two Cellini fans here on WUS — I never gave them a second thought until I tried one on, then they jumped into my top 3 picks for Rolexes. And, tbh, the way I wear watches these days, I’d be happy with one as my only Rolex.


I prefer dress watches in general. Would love to have that moonphase if my budget allows


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Not sure what the Rolex/Tudor AD technicians are authorized to do here but i have only used them for *bracelet resizing and strap changes.*


Those are handled by an SA who's been trained by RSC to do so, at least that's the case in Hong Kong.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Waste not, want not.
> 
> View attachment 16156609


Salmon heads? Simply barbecue them with some sea salt, real tasty 😋


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

cheu_f50 said:


> The lack of Cellini surprise me the most. Beautiful watches, thought I'm one of the few who like them when everyone is going after sports models.
> 
> As it turns out it's not easy to get a cellini either.



















I’ve always been partial to the Cellini Time, including the white dial version as well. 









Always liked this 1815 too.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


One of my favorite watch of all time. 🥰


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

cheu_f50 said:


> One of my favorite watch of all time.


Really? Cool.

Very comfy on rubber. My lady doesn’t like it at all! Too masculine for her. So it’s safe.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Really? Cool.
> 
> Very comfy on rubber. My lady doesn’t like it at all! Too masculine for her. So it’s safe.


I'm on my 3rd. always buy them, decide they are too thick and doesn't get much wrist time so sell ... just to buy again.

Started with a sapphire sandwich, sold it and then got a beadblasted matte finish acrylic which i liked better, sold that earlier this year. Now I've been wearing my Military Typr IV which is limited edition redial of a 103, with movement (and case) rotated 180 degrees to make it a lefty.

I like the look of the flieger style chronograph in general, maybe if I get bored of this one I'll replace it with a Sinn 356 or an IWC version of basically the same watch. Or the Breitling Aviator model which is also nearly the same thing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

cheu_f50 said:


> I'm on my 3rd. always buy them, decide they are too thick and doesn't get much wrist time so sell ... just to buy again.
> 
> View attachment 16157202


I’ve always read about 24hr LeMons but have never gone to watch. At some point I might be able to convince MrsBS that it’d be a fun time.

I‘ve also told her that I want to take her as a passenger on a Solo II day. She just glares at me.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I’ve always read about 24hr LeMons but have never gone to watch. At some point I might be able to convince MrsBS that it’d be a fun time.
> 
> I‘ve also told her that I want to take her as a passenger on a Solo II day. She just glares at me.


Its a good time. I went to an engineering school so my peers and I are all mechanically inclined, and have been participating on and off for nearly 10 years now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Why spend more for an “open heart” Nautilus or RO?


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Why spend more for an “open heart” Nautilus or RO?
> 
> View attachment 16157365


Pet pevee of mine ... when the sales person put the watch back upside down.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Amazingly perfect day up here in the mountains! ‘Leisurely ride through the woods with my Seiko rock and dirt pounder strapped on (no ‘mega, no Sinn):


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Waste not, want not.
> 
> View attachment 16156609


Fish heads, fish heads.
Roly poly fish heads.🤣🤣


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Fish heads, fish heads.
> Roly poly fish heads.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Those are handled by an SA who's been trained by RSC to do so, at least that's the case in Hong Kong.


Here the SA gives it to a technician who does it at the backroom.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

The Rolex Boutique asked if I wanted to come in and try on a rose gold Skydweller and a 2-tone Yacht-Master, when I asked about my name on the list for a Rolex Sub-Date. I asked them if they were available to buy and they said no. I replied why would I want to try on something that I can't buy?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

cheu_f50 said:


> I'm on my 3rd. always buy them, decide they are too thick and doesn't get much wrist time so sell ... just to buy again.
> 
> Started with a sapphire sandwich, sold it and then got a beadblasted matte finish acrylic which i liked better, sold that earlier this year. Now I've been wearing my Military Typr IV which is limited edition redial of a 103, with movement (and case) rotated 180 degrees to make it a lefty.
> 
> ...


Only 7750-based chronograph I like is the Tudor 792x0 models. The case side profile hides the thickness very nicely.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Only 7750-based chronograph I like is the Tudor 792x0 models. The case side profile hides the thickness very nicely.
> 
> View attachment 16157896


The acrylic sinn 103 does a reasonably good job as well. There's a cut in the mid case so you don't see half of the thickness at most angles.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Victory Monday!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Victory Monday!
> 
> View attachment 16158489


Man, what day of the week _isn't_ football day?

(not that I'm complaining)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> The Rolex Boutique asked if I wanted to come in and try on a rose gold Skydweller and a 2-tone Yacht-Master, when I asked about my name on the list for a Rolex Sub-Date. I asked them if they were available to buy and they said no. I replied why would I want to try on something that I can't buy?


Everose SkyD in CHAO is the best of the line for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Man, what day of the week _isn't_ football day?
> 
> (not that I'm complaining)


No football on Tues and Wed i think.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

While waiting for NTTD to show here, decided to binge James Bond movies starting with Dr No. Of course wearing a JB watch (i dont have the Dr No Submariner). Not sure if i can finish all 20++ movies.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> While waiting for NTTD to show here, decided to binge James Bond movies starting with Dr No. Of course wearing a JB watch (i dont have the Dr No Submariner). Not sure if i can finish all 20++ movies.
> View attachment 16158531


That’s a great AT, probably the best they have ever made.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Weekend photo time... Lots of photos from our visit to the Petersen Automotive Museum yesterday that featured the James Bond collection.

First some of my favorites from the regular exhibit.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Weekend photo time... Lots of photos from our visit to the Petersen Automotive Museum yesterday that featured the James Bond collection.
> 
> First some of my favorites from the regular exhibit.


That M1!!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Part 2, the Bond exhibit.



















The crashed DBS from Casino Royale










DBS from Quantum of Solace










DB10 from Spectre










BMWs from the Brosnan era










Lotus Espirit S1 submarine car from The Spy Who Loved Me




























AMC Hornet from The Man with the Golden Gun










Vantage from The Living Daylights and No Time To Die










Mustang Mach 1 from Diamonds Are Forever










Mercury Cougar from On Her Majesty's Secret Service










Misc


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Part 3, the 1964 Aston Martin DB5. This isn't just a DB5, it is *THE DB5*, the screen used hero car from the Daniel Craig films. It's glorious...








]


















































































The details are amazing, notice the red ejection button on the shifter...










And of course the obligatory shot of my blue SMP with the DB5...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Weekend photo time... Lots of photos from our visit to the Petersen Automotive Museum yesterday that featured the James Bond collection.
> 
> First some of my favorites from the regular exhibit.


When only a Big Like will do.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Victory Monday!
> 
> View attachment 16158489


Wondering what happened and why the ‘Boys actually won again??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Weekend photo time... Lots of photos from our visit to the Petersen Automotive Museum yesterday that featured the James Bond collection.
> 
> First some of my favorites from the regular exhibit.


Love that M1!

Did they have any 959s?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That M1!!!


Nra!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Wondering what happened and why the ‘Boys actually won again??


Offense clicking on all cylinders; Dak Prescott playing at an All-Pro level and the run game was on fire yesterday, racking up 245 yards. And Diggs picked off another 2 passes yesterday; leading the league with 5...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16156514


Who hacked Pongs account? The pic is in focus and there’s a forensic hair missing !


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Part 3, the 1964 Aston Martin DB5. This isn't just a DB5, it is *THE DB5*, the screen used hero car from the Daniel Craig films. It's glorious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the “Bond in Motion” exhibit that was up at the London Design Museum when I was there in 2018!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Weekend photo time... Lots of photos from our visit to the Petersen Automotive Museum yesterday that featured the James Bond collection.
> 
> First some of my favorites from the regular exhibit.


The engine in the Ferrari reminds me of my outboard motor 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wasup my BrOoO’s? Not much happening on my end. First day of vacation with canceled plans. Might take the family to Biloxi this weekend for the car show day trip. Was supposed to spend a few days there. 
Nothing on the watch or strap end. Taking a break till I get everything else back together. 
Still buying sneakers though. I think I have a problem with that. Lots of fun and a fairly cheap hobby compared to watches at least. I’m probably too old for this but I can enjoy this with my teenager also. 

Hoping work on the house will start soon. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

@mav , Great exhibits, super nice photos!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

lol rofl


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> I’ve always been partial to the Cellini Time, including the white dial version as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cellini is hopelessly unreadable. But Lange is great.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Cellini is hopelessly unreadable. But Lange is great.
> View attachment 16159309
> View attachment 16159310


That Cellini, yeah, it kinda sucks. The light dial version's better, though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When you've got nothing to say, stick with something you know.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Love that M1!
> 
> Did they have any 959s?


Not that I saw. I had other 911's on display.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Reminds me of the “Bond in Motion” exhibit that was up at the London Design Museum when I was there in 2018!!


That's what it was - Bond in Motion!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> @mav , Grey exhibits, super nice photos!


Thank you 180!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> Thank you 180!


Whoops, that’s “great” exhibits


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Whoops, that’s “great” exhibits


Freudian slip, thinking how great the greys are? 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> That's what it was - Bond in Motion!


Oh nice, must be a traveling exhibit!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No calories to see here. Move along.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My first lesson would be "Wear protection."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Salmon heads? Simply barbecue them with some sea salt, real tasty 😋


Just learned from another thread that you can make salmon leather


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Wondering what happened and why the ‘Boys actually won again??


Zeke


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Who hacked Pongs account? The pic is in focus and there’s a forensic hair missing !
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My first lesson would be "Wear protection."
> 
> View attachment 16159616


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

For all you aspiring VCO buyers out there, I’m hearing that the VC Boutiques are no longer taking deposits but just adding you to an interest list. Apparently they are sold out for the next 2 to 3 years on the blue Overseas.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> For all you aspiring VCO buyers out there, I’m hearing that the VC Boutiques are no longer taking deposits but just adding you to an interest list. Apparently they are sold out for the next 2 to 3 years on the blue Overseas.


How about the other colors? Available?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16159649


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> How about the other colors? Available?


Black and silver are available to order with a 50% deposit. My contact said that everyone wants the blue, and 75% of the calls to their Boutique daily are from people seeking the blue Overseas.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Black and silver are available to order with a 50% deposit. My contact said that everyone wants the blue, and 75% of the calls to their Boutique daily are from people seeking the blue Overseas.


I wont be surprised if a big chunk of the 75% are multiples of the same callers calling different boutiques.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mav said:


> Part 3, the 1964 Aston Martin DB5. This isn't just a DB5, it is *THE DB5*, the screen used hero car from the Daniel Craig films. It's glorious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing those, huge bond fan here.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 16159812


Thank you. Thank you for that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> While waiting for NTTD to show here, decided to binge James Bond movies starting with Dr No. Of course wearing a JB watch (i dont have the Dr No Submariner). Not sure if i can finish all 20++ movies.
> View attachment 16158531


Switched to this as i finished Dr. No.









now watching From Russia with Love


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Thank you. Thank you for that.


This was my sister’s Halloween costume when she was nine months pregnant. She also wore black and made a hair thing that looked like the stem of the pumpkin.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16159649


Getting very jealous of this AT.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am in a James Bond mode


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The waves didnt show in previous picture









Still didnt show here. So you just have to trust me that there are waves.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Finally. Got em to appear.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I wanted the Goldeneye one. But found out it was quartz.

Was then searching for the other Brosnan variants. Then learned about the new co-axial version (which i understand is similar to Brosnan’s save for the movement) and went with that. It’s the waves anyway that i liked.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Though my eyesight is shot. Couldnt ID the watches in Dr No and From Russia with Love so far.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Though my eyesight is shot. Couldnt ID the watches in Dr No and From Russia with Love so far.


I thought the watch in Dr. No is the submariner 6538?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I thought the watch in Dr. No is the submariner 6538?


Yes it is. Plus a Gruen in the casino scene. But i know that from published articles. What am saying is i cant
identify the watches myself just from watching.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Yes it is. Plus a Gruen in the casino scene. But i know that from published articles. What am saying is i cant
> identify the watches myself just from watching.


Oh oh ohhhh, got it. Okay that makes more sense. 

I’m sorry about the vision


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Oh oh ohhhh, got it. Okay that makes more sense.
> 
> I’m sorry about the vision


It’s all good. Good thing i have a poor sense of smell as well. Otherwise i wouldnt be able to live with myself.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today’s choice.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Old school today - the one that started it all for me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Off to lunch! 

No Bond attire today


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> Black and silver are available to order with a 50% deposit. My contact said that everyone wants the blue, and 75% of the calls to their Boutique daily are from people seeking the blue Overseas.


GF

Spoke too soon. Sounds like the entire Overseas family is under this new policy, effective 10/1. You leave your contact info for their interest list. No more deposits. First come, first serve basis solely based on date of entry.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got an email from Timeless Luxury Watches (Plano, Texas) that they're selling out to Watches of Switzerland. Changes already underway...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> GF
> 
> Spoke too soon. Sounds like the entire Overseas family is under this new policy, effective 10/1. You leave your contact info for their interest list. No more deposits. First come, first serve basis solely based on date of entry.


We shouldn’t complain, because that’s exactly what WUSers have been begging Rolex to do.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Yes it is. Plus a Gruen in the casino scene. But i know that from published articles. What am saying is i cant
> identify the watches myself just from watching.


The only person to claim it's Gruen is Dell Deaton, a well known plagiarist and teller of tall tales. It is Connery's personal watch which he wore when not wearing the Sub. It could be any wrist watch produced during the 60's.

He tells a story about a costume designer who told him it was a Gruen, but never provided evidence.

Sean Connery never identified the watch, but I have seen pictures of him wearing a similar style in the 1980's on a NATO strap.

Connery was provided the Rolex after arriving in Jamaica and wore it predominately over the next few films, other than Goldfinger where he wore it only in the opening scene. For the rest of Goldfinger, he wore the dress watch.

I'm not sure if Goldfinger was filmed before Marnie in 1964, but in a biography of Connery, he is given a gold dress watch at the conclusion of filming by the crew.

It was not common to provide watches as wardrobe unless the story called for it, most actors were provided a basic costume design and wore their own accessories.

Elvis was wearing his own watch in Blue Hawaii and colonel Parker ordered wardrobe to provide a new watch which was a Hamilton Ventura.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> The only person to claim it's Gruen is Dell Deaton, a well known plagiarist and teller of tall tales. It is Connery's personal watch which he wore when not wearing the Sub. It could be any wrist watch produced during the 60's.
> 
> He tells a story about a costume designer who told him it was a Gruen, but never provided evidence.
> 
> ...


So the sub was from wardrobe and not connery’s personal watch?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Big ouch!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just got an email from Timeless Luxury Watches (Plano, Texas) that they're selling out to Watches of Switzerland. Changes already underway...


BSF, you mean changes like this?



King_Neptune said:


> Big ouch!
> 
> View attachment 16161863


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> So the sub was from wardrobe and not connery’s personal watch?


I have read that it was Broccoli's watch as they didn't have the budget for a Rolex and it just happened to be a Sub.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd also read — only once, and I'll be darned if I can find it again — that Fleming might _not_ have mentioned Rolex by name in his first or second Bond novels, and that he started to plug them when word got around that he had Rolex in mind (and Rolex expressed their appreciation to Fleming). Or something like that... It's a little complicated. My takeaway is that it grew to be product placement in the novels.

Of course, this also ignores the Seikos, Pulsars, etc., that Bond wore in the movies. Somehow the conversation always argues whether the Sub or an Omega is the "true" Bond watch when, instead, he was a watch whore for the longest time.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> We shouldn’t complain, because that’s exactly what WUSers have been begging Rolex to do.


No complaints here - just sharing info. And it's why I'm a big fan and advocate for the way that Vacheron and Richmont Group conducts their business at their owned brand boutiques. It's transparent and fair. Of course Rolex is different with their outdated (IMO) AD model.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> No complaints here - just sharing info. And it's why I'm a big fan and advocate for the way that Vacheron and Richmont Group conducts their business at their owned brand boutiques. It's transparent and fair. Of course Rolex is different with their outdated (IMO) AD model.


I could go both ways on it, honestly. I like how the "take a number" method is fair and gives every interested buyer the same chance no matter who they are. But I also think it's good to have a human behind the display case weed out the speculators and flippers so that enthusiastic long-term owners have a shot.

Not saying that cats and Rolexes are remotely comparable, but at the county shelter where we got Norman, the staff mentioned that they keep track of who adopts pets and how often. They'd rather put pets in homes of loving families rather than hoarders. They also find out when a pet gets lost (_all_ the animals get chipped), in which case they'll blacklist the adopter for their irresponsibility.

So... I dunno. We're not even shopping yet. There's a lot of watches out there, some worth waiting for and some not. What matters more to me is what MrsBS would like to see on my wrist, because I think it's a nice show of her being proud of me (same as when I buy her nice jewelry and stuff; she's due for a big shopping spree when she graduates school next year).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

A sweet potato beer.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd also read — only once, and I'll be darned if I can find it again — that Fleming might _not_ have mentioned Rolex by name in his first or second Bond novels, and that he started to plug them when word got around that he had Rolex in mind (and Rolex expressed their appreciation to Fleming). Or something like that... It's a little complicated. My takeaway is that it grew to be product placement in the novels.
> 
> Of course, this also ignores the Seikos, Pulsars, etc., that Bond wore in the movies. Somehow the conversation always argues whether the Sub or an Omega is the "true" Bond watch when, instead, he was a watch whore for the longest time.


Bond also doesn't technically own any of them If they are properties of the British government. Then again we are talking about a fictional character, with an invented background, and his personal styling is made up for entertainment.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> A sweet potato beer.


I have an intense dislike of the taste of sweet potatoes. Does that mean it’s likely I’d also hate the taste of sweet potato beer?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I have an intense dislike of the taste of sweet potatoes. Does that mean it’s likely I’d also hate the taste of sweet potato beer?


Nah, you’ll like it.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd also read — only once, and I'll be darned if I can find it again — that Fleming might _not_ have mentioned Rolex by name in his first or second Bond novels, and that he started to plug them when word got around that he had Rolex in mind (and Rolex expressed their appreciation to Fleming). Or something like that... It's a little complicated. My takeaway is that it grew to be product placement in the novels.
> 
> Of course, this also ignores the Seikos, Pulsars, etc., that Bond wore in the movies. Somehow the conversation always argues whether the Sub or an Omega is the "true" Bond watch when, instead, he was a watch whore for the longest time.


Rolex was first mentioned in the second Bond novel, Live and Let Die, and was only mentioned in 2 other novels by Fleming. A Rolex was worn by a villain in Thunderball and Bond wore a Rolex in OHMSS, actually two after he broke the first one and blarneyed a replacement from Q Branch.

I believe that in OHMSS when Fleming refers to Rolex, he is actually referring to the Explorer his mistress Blanche gifted him. It was locked in a safe after his death and only discovered after Anne Fleming's death.

All the occasions when Bond's watch is mentioned in all other novels, it's not by brand but by the fact that it had Luminous hands and indices. Other watch brands mentioned by Fleming include Patek Phillipe worn by Hugo Drax in Moonraker, a Cartier worn by Domino in Thunderball and a GP Moonphase Calendar watch in From Russia with Love.

The GP didn't exist at the time of writing the novel and was plot specific for the villain to control his homicidal tendencies. GP later made the watch to those specs based on Fleming's specifications.

I have reread all the Bond novels during COVID lockdown looking for specific references to watches and not once is Bond's watch referred to by type. In fact in Dr.No the novel, Bond's watch stops while he's hunting the villain, I always thought it either wasn't very durable or was a manual winding mechanical that he was too busy to wind.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Now in Goldfinger. There is now a close up of his watch. And unmistakably the Sub on NATO.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

These days bond type "techno thriller" novels are practically product catalogues with a little plot running through them. Sometimes I kinda like this but often it is just ridiculous as the product placement turns the book into ad copy instead of an exciting read. Films naturally have turned to product placement as a major way to offset inflated budgets.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ugh, my secretary of 16 years is retiring this month. I bought her retirement gift:


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

We visited the newly opened Academy Museum of Motion Pictures yesterday and saw the last thing I expected to see - Paul Newman's actual Paul Newman Daytona. 😲


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Rolex was first mentioned in the second Bond novel, Live and Let Die, and was only mentioned in 2 other novels by Fleming. A Rolex was worn by a villain in Thunderball and Bond wore a Rolex in OHMSS, actually two after he broke the first one and blarneyed a replacement from Q Branch.
> 
> I believe that in OHMSS when Fleming refers to Rolex, he is actually referring to the Explorer his mistress Blanche gifted him. It was locked in a safe after his death and only discovered after Anne Fleming's death.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the research. Should be a sticky. Learn anything in SoOoO.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Ugh, my secretary of 16 years is retiring this month. I bought her retirement gift:


Good boss!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Ugh, my secretary of 16 years is retiring this month. I bought her retirement gift:


Nice. You and Abe are in an FC mode today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> These days bond type "techno thriller" novels are practically product catalogues with a little plot running through them. Sometimes I kinda like this but often it is just ridiculous as the product placement turns the book into ad copy instead of an exciting read. Films naturally have turned to product placement as a major way to offset inflated budgets.


Way back when I recall reading all of the James Bond books by Ian Fleming that IMO were far more entertaining than watching the Bond movies.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Ugh, my secretary of 16 years is retiring this month. I bought her retirement gift:


Nice gift. Maybe promise her a gold Rolex with diamonds if she stays another 16 years.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Nice gift. Maybe promise her a gold Rolex with diamonds if she stays another 16 years.


Actually I just need her for another 10. But a gold Rolex would be worth it!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Ugh, my secretary of 16 years is retiring this month. I bought her retirement gift:


Very thoughtful!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I actually might float the idea of a gold Rolex if she stays another 10 years. I'll report back.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

PAM day!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I quite like this watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I quite like this watch.


I like my AK too but wearing my SLA049 today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

In Thunderball, there’s a close up of the Breitling Top Time. Is that a product placement as well?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> In Thunderball, there’s a close up of the Breitling Top Time. Is that a product placement as well?


I believe so, there were 2 Breitling sightings in that film, a Navitimer taken off the dead NATO pilot and given to the imposter and the top time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I believe so, there were 2 Breitling sightings in that film, a Navitimer taken off the dead NATO pilot and given to the imposter and the top time.


Yup there were


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Now in You Only Live Twice. So far, no watch close-ups yet. Am surprised no Seiko considering set in Japan.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Just wanted to make sure before I make fun of the guy in public. 
This is as fake as it gets, right?








Does this model even exist?
The small pointer date - 24h indicator - running seconds-layout on a chronograph seems really strange. 

And an Alinghi dial that I've never seen before...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[BOBO] said:


> Just wanted to make sure before I make fun of the guy in public.
> This is as fake as it gets, right?
> View attachment 16164608
> 
> ...


The pic isn’t too blurry, so it’s gotta be real 

But yeah, fake as fake can be. That same movement shows up in $20 watches.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> The pic isn’t too blurry, so it’s gotta be real
> 
> But yeah, fake as fake can be. That same movement shows up in $20 watches.


The funny thing is that the guy could easily afford a real one.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Just wanted to make sure before I make fun of the guy in public.
> This is as fake as it gets, right?
> View attachment 16164608
> 
> ...


Well, where do I begin?... The Alinghi dial was a limited edition from 2007 and came only in black, on a rubber strap, and a steel bezel... enough?










Oh, and regardless of the dial, the watch is a really cheap fake, that plastic bezel and screws are awful (the black AP rubber bezels are in fact made of SS coated with a thin layer of rubber).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, where do I begin?... The Alinghi dial was a limited edition from 2007 and came only in black, on a rubber strap, and a steel bezel... enough?
> 
> View attachment 16164632
> 
> ...


And the fit of the plots is just awful.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The ol’ girl’s 30-year-old lume got a boost from the black lights at the bowling alley last night.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Finally it's in.


















Initial thoughts - it's a fun watch. Looks pretty good actually on wrist but if you think it passes the scrutiny of a proper macro shot? You'll only be kidding yourself. 😉



















But then again, what'd you expect? It's a fun watch and looks good on wrist.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And the fit of the plots is just awful.


I was about to say the same.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Finally it's in.
> View attachment 16164899
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks pretty good. Does the light dance and shimmy off the bracelet?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Congrats! Looks pretty good. *Does the light dance and shimmy off the bracelet?*


Yes it does 🙂


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Finally it's in.
> View attachment 16164899
> 
> 
> ...


Looks waaaay better than my $89 G-Shock.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


Looking at this pic and liking it more.

What's funnier is, I was looking at it, thinking, "Yeah, I'd like a big date on a watch... but they look silly when it's early in the month and the first digit is blank... maybe this one looks better because it doesn't have frames around the digits... oh friggin' _DUH_ it has a '0' for the first placeholder... okay, I like it better than I did thirty seconds ago..."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Looks waaaay better than my $89 G-Shock.


Just don't look too close...the brushing looks okay on wrist, but up close it's really coarse.









Whoever said the finishing of a Casioak was good or “better than Swiss” is a stark raving simpleton!

Or simply blind. 👨🏼‍🦯

That said, with all the shapes, angles and bevels it surely has what it takes to make a nice photograph.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Looking at this pic and liking it more.
> 
> What's funnier is, I was looking at it, thinking, "Yeah, I'd like a big date on a watch... but they look silly when it's early in the month and the first digit is blank... maybe this one looks better because it doesn't have frames around the digits... oh friggin' _DUH_ it has a '0' for the first placeholder... okay, I like it better than I did thirty seconds ago..."


It would be okay if blank. The date wheel is the colour of the dial.

But glad you like it more anyway. 

Love the watch. Still.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Whoever said the finishing of a Casioak was good or “better than Swiss” is a stark raving simpleton!


Hehe. Very true! 

Great photos though! But I suspect you can make any watch look amazing.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Just don't look too close...the brushing looks okay on wrist, but up close it's really coarse.
> View attachment 16165416
> 
> 
> ...


Or simply has never seen an APRO in his life... nevertheless, it is still a well executed job at this price point knowing the complexity of the bracelet and case.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> It would be okay if blank. The date wheel is the colour of the dial.
> 
> But glad you like it more anyway.
> 
> Love the watch. Still.


Keyword - still.
As to how long though...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Just don't look too close...the brushing looks okay on wrist, but up close it's really coarse.
> View attachment 16165416
> 
> 
> ...


Finishing is good enough for me for what it is.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Or simply has never seen an APRO in his life... nevertheless, it is still a well executed job at this price point knowing the complexity of the bracelet and case.


And the bracelet links are sized with screws and pins so it's actually quite easy to do.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> It would be okay if blank.* The date wheel is the colour of the dial.*
> 
> But glad you like it more anyway.
> 
> Love the watch. Still.


Oh yeah, that too. I forgot to write it down as it was among the thoughts that jostled in my head. "cool, the color behind the '07' is dark just like the dial, so that must help..."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Finishing is good enough for me for what it is.


If my memory serves the Tissot PRX is much better finished and actually cheaper, so while this is probably more fun it's not exactly a good value if you think about it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Just don't look too close...the brushing looks okay on wrist, but up close it's really coarse.
> View attachment 16165416
> 
> 
> ...


There's no way the finishing of a $400 CasioOak can be as good as or better than a $25K APRO. Whoever thinks that has never handled an APRO and/or just making random things up to justify their purchase decision. 🤣 

It's good thing is that it doesn't have to be. It's a great fun watch to have.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tea time!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Tea time!


Soooo... "Tea time" in Tokyo is 0430? Actually, yeah, I can go with that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had a nice solo lunch today.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Now in You Only Live Twice. So far, no watch close-ups yet. Am surprised no Seiko considering set in Japan.


Only watch spotted in You Only Live twice is the gold dress watch Connery wears in a couple of scenes.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Finally it's in.
> View attachment 16164899
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. 

Where can you find those? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ddaly12 said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Where can you find those?
> 
> ...


They are many people modding G-shocks and you could just search #casioak on IG. 
Here's where I got mine.


https://casioakcustom.com/



He only makes them in the larger size but there are others that mods them in two sizes. Mine is based on the GA2100 and would end up around 44/45mm, mods based on the GMAS2100 will finish around 42mm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> There's no way the finishing of a $400 CasioOak can be as good as or better than a $25K APRO. Whoever thinks that has never handled an APRO and/or just making random things up to justify their purchase decision. 🤣
> 
> It's good thing is that it doesn't have to be. It's a great fun watch to have.


Or he hasn’t even handled the CasioOak. Very difficult to compare just based on pictures. Especially if bro dick takes em. I think he if takes my picture, i might look like Matt Damon.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Enjoying a little stogie walk with a Vegueros Robusto.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My cigar buddy left for a while. So might not smoke one in a bit.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

MrDx got banned. I wanted to comment on his last thread. Oh well. Wasnt in before the lock.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

In OHMSS, there are close-ups of the Daytona. And was put to good use.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> MrDx got banned. I wanted to comment on his last thread. Oh well. Wasnt in before the lock.


Good riddance. I reported his last post and I'm sure others did as well.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I hear the new Rolex OP dial is this one!









What a sight!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just went to the same AD as last weekend (where I tried on the Cartier). And it’s good news! They have stainless steel models in the case. They’re display only of course, but it’s something. 

The bad news is this list idea. They said “at this time we are not entertaining any new interest for any Rolex.” 

Lol ok.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

It’s Friday… and NTTD premiers in the States, today. Sadly, I do not think I am seeing it tonight.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waiting at the airport to pick up my daughter.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Waiting at the airport to pick up my daughter.


That has been on your wrist a lot lately! Love it!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> It’s Friday… and NTTD premiers in the States, today. Sadly, I do not think I am seeing it tonight.


Am I the only Bond fan NOT terribly excited for this movie?

I love Craig and what he’s done with the role. The trouble is that each movie has been an increasing progression of ads and the plot is becoming murky. I’m hopeful it doesn’t get worse with NTTD.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Am I the only Bond fan NOT terribly excited for this movie?
> 
> I love Craig and what he’s done with the role. The trouble is that each movie has been an increasing progression of ads and the plot is becoming murky. I’m hopeful it doesn’t get worse with NTTD.


I'm not planning on going to the theater simply because I don't want to be in a theater. Otherwise I'd see it no matter what.

One concern I have is that this latest series has a beginning, middle, and end, which none of the other films have done. They all could stand on their own, just with the characters (and a basic organizational framework in MI6) providing continuity. After this... then what? 

I wouldn't complain if the franchise evolves — well, tbh, it _has_ evolved anyway — but I'm a little curmudgeonly in that I don't like being left hanging until the next episode comes out a few years later.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Am I the only Bond fan NOT terribly excited for this movie?
> 
> I love Craig and what he’s done with the role. The trouble is that each movie has been an increasing progression of ads and the plot is becoming murky. I’m hopeful it doesn’t get worse with NTTD.


I’m excited for it; I hope I don’t leave disappointed after I see it!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm seeing it in a few hours, will report back.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Am I the only Bond fan NOT terribly excited for this movie?
> 
> I love Craig and what he’s done with the role. The trouble is that each movie has been an increasing progression of ads and the plot is becoming murky. I’m hopeful it doesn’t get worse with NTTD.


I’m always excited for a Bond movie. I reserve the right to complain about it later, but always excited beforehand.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m always excited for a Bond movie. I reserve the right to complain about it later, but always excited beforehand.


Saw it today. Big fan of this character...










Major kickass (literally) babe!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Major fan of this too!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Finished Episode 1 of Squid Game.

This damned phrase is stuck in my head.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw it today. Big fan of this character...
> 
> View attachment 16167851
> 
> ...


How did you like it?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh man, it was a great first hour, decent second hour, but the third hour fell off a cliff so damn hard. Bond films aren't known for smooth coherent plots but this one was more convoluted and disjointed than most.

Ana de Armas was awesome though, I'm down for a Cuban based spin off with her. Craig had more chemistry with her in 5 minutes than he did with any other women they paired him with across 5 films.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Oh man, it was a great first hour, decent second hour, but the third hour fell off a cliff so damn hard. Bond films aren't known for smooth coherent plots but this one was more convoluted and disjointed than most.
> 
> Ana de Armas was awesome though, I'm down for a Cuban based spin off with her. Craig had more chemistry with her in 5 minutes than he did with any other women they paired him with across 5 films.


Even more than with Vesper?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> Oh man, it was a great first hour, decent second hour, but the third hour fell off a cliff so damn hard. Bond films aren't known for smooth coherent plots but this one was more convoluted and disjointed than most.
> 
> Ana de Armas was awesome though, I'm down for a Cuban based spin off with her. Craig had more chemistry with her in 5 minutes than he did with any other women they paired him with across 5 films.


We don't get to see it here until next month, which makes no sense. I agree that Craig's chemistry with women is non-existent, particularly with Madeleine Swan.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Even more than with Vesper?


Tough call...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Even more than with Vesper?


Ahh his one true love. 

Always weird how he never had that one girl in Quantum.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Ahh his one true love.
> 
> Always weird how he never had that one girl in Quantum.


Ah, the darker-skinned girl (can I say that?)? I liked her.

Not the best movie though.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, the darker-skinned girl (can I say that?)? I liked her.
> 
> Not the best movie though.


Yeah she was close to his “it” girl, but they didn’t sleep together. Bond and Fields, however…..


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah she was close to his “it” girl, but they didn’t sleep together. Bond and Fields, however…..


Yeah, what’s with Fields? She was just female filler.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

They made Bond a Wowzer with Craig. I actually loved Judy Dench's M saying to Pierce Brosnan in Goldeneye, "you're a dinosaur Bond, a relic of the Cold War and a mysoginist".

And let's not forget Connery's classic slapping Dink on the bum to shoo her way when Felix walks up. Bond "Dink say hello to Felix, Dink say goodbye to Felix", "Man talk".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Movie theaters are still closed here


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> They made Bond a Wowzer with Craig. I actually loved Judy Dench's M saying to Pierce Brosnan in Goldeneye, "you're a dinosaur Bond, a relic of the Cold War and a mysoginist".
> 
> And let's not forget Connery's classic slapping Dink on the bum to shoo her way when Felix walks up. Bond "Dink say hello to Felix, Dink say goodbye to Felix", "Man talk".


Bond got married once only?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Favorite Bond villain? I’ll say Silva.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Even more than with Vesper?


Oh yeah. I never really felt the Vesper thing, but that's mostly because Craig is about the most dead romantic actor imaginable. He has good roles but not as a romantic type. He has more smiles with Ana than he ever did with Vesper.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Favorite Bond villain? I’ll say Silva.


Silva was creepy-good. With a backstory that makes him kinda real and understandable.

He was great in No Country for Old Men.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Silva was creepy-good. With a backstory that makes him kinda real and understandable.
> 
> He was great in No Country for Old Men.


Oh man, another great movie and role.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Favorite Bond villain? I’ll say Silva.


Blofeld has become the iconic Bond villain though. Just ask Austin Powers.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Blofeld has become the iconic Bond villain though. Just ask Austin Powers.


The Goldeneye baddies are another top of the list favorite.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The Goldeneye baddies are another top of the list favorite.


Onatopp!!!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Bond got married once only?


Yes On Her Majesty's Secret Service, Tracey was killed immediately after the wedding by Irma blunt and Blofeld.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16168444


Does anyone know why this is happening? Text rather than the image, I mean; started a week or so ago...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does anyone know why this is happening? Text rather than the image, I mean; started a week or so ago...
> 
> View attachment 16168680


Like a close caption thing?

when it happens i just refresh the page


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


>


Now that there is one good-looking piece! The Speedy is nice too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Like a close caption thing?
> 
> when it happens i just refresh the page


Yeah, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Wish there was a better workaround...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of better...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of better...
> 
> View attachment 16168686


In my device it just says: pretty thing BSF is obsessed about


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Yeah she was close to his “it” girl, but they didn’t sleep together. Bond and Fields, however…..


Speaking of Bond and sleeping together, am amused how he’s able to convince them to his cause after spending time with him. Not realistic.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Speaking of Bond and sleeping together, am amused how he’s able to convince them to his cause after spending time with him. Not realistic.


It all depends how convincing his argument is.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Something made me thing of this jam this morning. Loved this Skyfall scene.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Speaking of Bond and sleeping together, am amused how he’s able to convince them to his cause after spending time with him. Not realistic.


The Names Bond, James Bond...Nuff said


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw it today. Big fan of this character...
> 
> View attachment 16167851
> 
> ...


Trying to remember what show i saw her last


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Something made me thing of this jam this morning. Loved this Skyfall scene.


Ahh the link didn’t display the preview. Bummer. 

For those wanting to know, but don’t trust a random link, it’s the song from Skyfall used during Silva’s “helicopter attack” on Skyfall Manor.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does anyone know why this is happening? Text rather than the image, I mean; started a week or so ago...
> 
> View attachment 16168680


Since iOS 15 update Tapatalk pictures are downloading in funky ways.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

For today. With a little change-up.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

If Bond can get away with a too-small strap can I? I don’t understand why some brands (like Rado) use odd sizes. Who has 21mm straps laying around?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bjespo said:


> If Bond can get away with a too-small strap can I? I don’t understand why some brands (like Rado) use odd sizes. Who has 21mm straps laying around?


So you’re constrained to buy from them?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinner (and a watch)!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!










Beat them Giants!


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 16170516
> 
> ...


The Giants will be motivated by Troy's comments. Lets go Big Blue!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 16170516
> 
> ...


Great meetup yesterday BSF as we cruised through Timeless, soon to be Watches of Switzerland, and the Filson Store. Also great dinner at Chanberlain’s as well. 

































Enjoy the game today as the Boys take on the mighty Giants. Safe travels back to the Big Apple. Fantastic meetup yesterday!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Great meetup yesterday BSF as we cruised through Timeless, soon to be Watches of Switzerland, and the Filson Store. Also great dinner at Chanberlain’s as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, great to see another OoO gtg! We have to organize a big one!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Posting a day late —









Happy Hangul Day!


October 9 commemorates the invention of the Korean alphabet in 1446




asiasociety.org


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

In Dallas for game. Place for bkfst has a 35 min wait, even tho there are tons of empty tables all around. They don't want to "stress their servers." Guess labor shortage is real.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marathon for a non-marathon run.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Might be seeing NTTD this afternoon with my lady. I guess I’ll select a watch for the occasion.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Might be seeing NTTD this afternoon with my lady. I guess I’ll select a watch for the occasion.


Don't let her see you drooling when Paloma makes her appearance...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

She’s fun!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, and she’s wearing her Avigation Big Eye, in case you’re wondering.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hanging out with @5959HH 

Great steakhouse.










Great steak.










An even better dessert drink. A Mudslide made out of Kahlua, Bailey's Irish Creme, ice cream and some other stuff I don't remember.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hanging out with @5959HH
> 
> Great steakhouse.
> 
> ...


Gf.

I thought our server was pretty awesome too...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, and she’s wearing her Avigation Big Eye, in case you’re wondering.


Spotted that! How is it? I’m a big fan.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Spotted that! How is it? I’m a big fan.


It’s good. Wears easy. Wey legible. She quite loves it. Got it for her last Christmas.

Can take different straps like the reg Speedy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't let her see you drooling when Paloma makes her appearance...


Being a Bond movie, there is always someone to drool to.

In Spectre, for me it was Monica Bellucci.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Great meetup yesterday BSF as we cruised through Timeless, soon to be Watches of Switzerland, and the Filson Store. Also great dinner at Chanberlain’s as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened? Are they still going to sell GS? Looks like a great catchup


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> What happened? Are they still going to sell GS? Looks like a great catchup


I was told they’ll continue to carry all brands they currently carry, including Seiko and GS, as well as adding everything else that Watches of Switzerland carries, including Rolex, Tudor, PP, Cartier, Doxa, etc.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Great lume on this one.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She’s fun!


One has to respect the Strict observation of Canadian serving portions represented in that lovely photo. 😎

Most excellent 👍🏼


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I was told they’ll continue to carry all brands they currently carry, including Seiko and GS, as well as adding everything else that Watches of Switzerland carries, including Rolex, Tudor, PP, Cartier, Doxa, etc.


Are the owners moving on or still involved? They contribute a lot of reviews I believe.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Are the owners moving on or still involved? They contribute a lot of reviews I believe.


Offhand Pete I’m uncertain regarding the owners although it is my understanding that the current staff will remain. A much larger store is being built just a short distance north on the he same street since the overall scope of products will be significantly increased.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


>


That watch deserves a better strap. 

How’s the OEM bracelet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ddaly12 said:


> That watch deserves a better strap.
> 
> How’s the OEM bracelet?
> 
> ...


That’s a great strap! 

I’m disappointed by it actually. More rattly than I would like, and the clasp is too simple for the level of the watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Stupid me. Maybe tired from watching that Packers-Bengals game. I thought my court hearing was at 830am. So left the house at 7am on just about two hours plus sleep. Turns out my court hearing is still at 130pm. Argh. And the court is on the other side of town. One and a half hours away. Double argh. I missed the Bills-Chiefs game due to this avoidable error. Triple Argh.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Finally. In court.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Saw No Time to Die, tonight! Wore the Spectre (on the NTTD strap) 

I quite enjoyed it, very entertaining. Not an instant classic, though


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I rewatched Casino Royale, Quantum of Solace, Skyfall and SPECTRE last weekend. So i am ready. If and when.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just watched NTTD. I thought it was very good.

Paloma! Very sexy. Wish she had a bigger role.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Just watched NTTD. I thought it was very good.
> 
> Paloma! Very sexy. Wish she had a bigger role.


Somehow i read it as bigger roll


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wore this:








Closest thing I had.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I'll be in your city the first few days of December, Bro Sap.



Sappie66 said:


> Ah, great to see another OoO gtg! We have to organize a big one!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Are the owners moving on or still involved? They contribute a lot of reviews I believe.


I believe they're walking away to focus on "their growing family."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Victory Monday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This guy has 6 picks in 5 games!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Obligatory wristshot.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Obligatory wristshot.
> 
> View attachment 16172292


That AP is one of the coolest watches I’ve ever seen period. And that’s from someone who is not all that partial to chrono’s in the first place. Amazing how that bracelet feels like a second skin, and the fit and finish of the entire watch is incredible.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Just one weekend photo...










Was busy mostly with flag football games. So proud of Mav Jr, he's our starting DE and he recorded a few stops in game 1, and his first ever career sack in game 2. He also played TE and almost had a catch but was a bit too high, dropped it. Bounced right back in the next series with a stop for a loss of yards on defensive.

And I had a penalty called on me. 😂 We had an interception during a key moment called back because the ref ruled that our rusher hit the QB in the arm. BS call, our rusher was going for the flag with his right arm and had his left arm raised to block a throw. I shouted "let the kids play ref!" Yellow flag and 5 yards. Bum refs.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> I'll be in your city the first few days of December, Bro Sap.


Very cool.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hanging out with @5959HH
> 
> Great steakhouse.
> 
> ...


Oh I ate there years ago with business colleagues! As I recall, it's one of the best steakhouses in Dallas.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I‘M SO OUT OF SHAPE.

Feels like I rode 60 miles, not 30.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I‘M SO OUT OF SHAPE.
> 
> Feels like I rode 60 miles, not 30.
> 
> View attachment 16172891


Count yourself lucky. I was winded climbing the stairs to the top level of ATT stadium! 😕


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Count yourself lucky. I was winded climbing the stairs to the top level of ATT stadium! 😕


That’s understandable, though. That’s up in the troposphere. They shoulda given y’all oxygen tanks.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Speaking of lofty spectator seats, I almost took a tumble down the grandstand of Talladega Superspeedway from 5 rows from the top years ago. The guy behind me grabbed my shirt to stop it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Still going strong on day 3...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I‘M SO OUT OF SHAPE.
> 
> Feels like I rode 60 miles, not 30.
> 
> View attachment 16172891


Whoa! We are closer than I thought!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Whoa! We are closer than I thought!


When I lived on Capitol Hill, I usually rode westward and picked amongst three endpoints — Vienna, Mt Vernon, or up to Bethesda.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Blue Overseas peeking out in our Halloween web decoration.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mav said:


> Blue Overseas peeking out in our Halloween web decoration.


Is that a stack of Hodinkee books back there?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> When I lived on Capitol Hill, I usually rode westward and picked amongst three endpoints — Vienna, Mt Vernon, or up to Bethesda.


Woof, Bethesda? From Capitol Hill? That’s an intense climb.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Woof, Bethesda? From Capitol Hill? That’s an intense climb.


Depends on the route, I think. The Capital Crescent trail from Georgetown is manageable for me. I joined a few group rides from City Bikes and they have a route through Rock Creek Park with a long hill where I always get dropped.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Is that a stack of Hodinkee books back there?


Yup, Hodinkee magazines.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Question for the OoO brains! 

A friend is looking to purchase a birth year submariner (1995 - model 14060 (no date)). He was given a price of $9k with original box and sticker (but no papers) in excellent condition. 

Chrono24 is showing prices all over the place for this model, all over $9k. 

Is my buddy getting a deal, or is Chrono 24 just super inflated? He’s buying the watch in person, and it’s been authenticated by a Rolex AD, so no question of authenticity, just price. 

Thanks as always!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Question for the OoO brains!
> 
> A friend is looking to purchase a birth year submariner (1995 - model 14060 (no date)). He was given a price of $9k with original box and sticker (but no papers) in excellent condition.
> 
> ...


Watchrecon.com is all over as well, but $9k seems fair at first glance.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Speaking of lofty spectator seats, I almost took a tumble down the grandstand of Talladega Superspeedway from 5 rows from the top years ago. The guy behind me grabbed my shirt to stop it.


Did Ricky Bobby win that day?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Blue Overseas peeking out in our Halloween web decoration.


Mav, you suck!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Question for the OoO brains!
> 
> A friend is looking to purchase a birth year submariner (1995 - model 14060 (no date)). He was given a price of $9k with original box and sticker (but no papers) in excellent condition.
> 
> ...


$9K seems about the right ongoing price for the 14060. And I would highly recommend having it authenticated by RSC in Beverly Hills, if your friend is also local, instead of an AD. Ask for a service inspection.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mav, you suck!


Will I stop sucking soon? 🙏


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Will I stop sucking soon?


Not until BSF gets his VCO Blue. But first he has to find an actual flight to take him from DFW back to NYC. Right now I think AA sucks from his perspective way more than you.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Not until BSF gets his VCO Blue. But first he has to find an actual flight to take him from DFW back to NYC. Right now I think AA sucks from his perspective way more than you.


I would agree that AA sucks too! Was planning a trip for the upcoming Christmas holidays but AA just announced that they won't be flying there.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Watchrecon.com is all over as well, but $9k seems fair at first glance.





mav said:


> $9K seems about the right ongoing price for the 14060. And I would highly recommend having it authenticated by RSC in Beverly Hills, if your friend is also local, instead of an AD. Ask for a service inspection.


My thoughts as well. And I will definitely recommend RSC in BH!

Thank you!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Did Ricky Bobby win that day?


Ernie Irvan


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Reason why I never put any stock in these so called "limited editions"...









Grand Seiko 4 Seasons SBGH271, SBGH273, SBGA413 & SBGA415


Once US-exclusive, the Grand Seiko 4 Seasons collection SBGH271, SBGH273, SBGA413 & SBGA415 are now available worldwide.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Not until BSF gets his VCO Blue. But first he has to find an actual flight to take him from DFW back to NYC. Right now I think AA sucks from his perspective way more than you.


59, you couldn't be more right!!

This will put me into a better mood...










Posting from the DFW Grand Hyatt, btw. 🙄


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> $9K seems about the right ongoing price for the 14060. And I would highly recommend having it authenticated by RSC in Beverly Hills, if your friend is also local, instead of an AD. Ask for a service inspection.


I agree. RSC authentication trumps AD.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta give a big shout-out and a Big Like to the front desk of the DFW Grand Hyatt. Mentioned how long I'd been at the airport and the guy upgraded me to a _very nice_ room.











A couple of bottles of cold water was nice too...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta give a big shout-out and a Big Like to the front desk of the DFW Grand Hyatt. Mentioned how long I'd been at the airport and the guy upgraded me to a _very nice_ room.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16174010
> ...


Re hotel rooms, am OK with any decent thing. It’s the company that matters. 

though the company normally prefer the nicer stuff.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Speaking of NTTD just saw this at a display window...









And nope, I didn't bother to check the price so don't ask as I don't know 😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Speaking of NTTD just saw this at a display window...
> View attachment 16174087
> 
> 
> And nope, I didn't bother to check the price so don't ask as I don't know 😅


MSRP for those is $200 US. Other colorways and gear also available.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta give a big shout-out and a Big Like to the front desk of the DFW Grand Hyatt. Mentioned how long I'd been at the airport and the guy upgraded me to a _very nice_ room.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16174010
> ...


No question the Grand Hyatt located at Terminal D is THE place to stay if one is stuck at DFW airport. Were you given an assigned seat today or continued standby status?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Speaking of NTTD just saw this at a display window...
> View attachment 16174087
> 
> 
> And nope, I didn't bother to check the price so don't ask as I don't know 😅


I like the ultraboost


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> No question the Grand Hyatt located at Terminal D is THE place to stay if one is stuck at DFW airport. Were you given an assigned seat today or continued standby status?


Got an assigned seat yest and got a boarding pass; all ready to go.

One thing I learned yest: if you're on standby, you _remain_ on standby regardless of when you actually leave. So the woman at Customer Service did me a solid by giving me an assigned seat. Another CS person told me she wasn't supposed to do that and could get reprimanded if discovered. 

Random acts of kindness...

CS lady, you get a Big Like XL.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Speaking of NTTD just saw this at a display window...
> View attachment 16174087
> 
> 
> And nope, I didn't bother to check the price so don't ask as I don't know


I don’t remember any particular shoes in NTTD. Where was the product placement?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got an assigned seat yest and got a boarding pass; all ready to go.
> 
> One thing I learned yest: if you're on standby, you _remain_ on standby regardless of when you actually leave. So the woman at Customer Service did me a solid by giving me an assigned seat. Another CS person told me she wasn't supposed to do that and could get reprimanded if discovered.
> 
> ...


Did she keep you “company” as well?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got an assigned seat yest and got a boarding pass; all ready to go.
> 
> One thing I learned yest: if you're on standby, you _remain_ on standby regardless of when you actually leave. So the woman at Customer Service did me a solid by giving me an assigned seat. Another CS person told me she wasn't supposed to do that and could get reprimanded if discovered.
> 
> ...


Safe travels back to the Big Apple!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Speaking of NTTD just saw this at a display window...
> View attachment 16174087
> 
> 
> And nope, I didn't bother to check the price so don't ask as I don't know


I think the shoes are a bit much…


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I don’t remember any particular shoes in NTTD. Where was the product placement?


I don’t think there was. Just adidas trying to take advantage. They did the same with a Game of Thrones ultra boost line as well (and I’m sure the shoes weren’t worn in Thrones )


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the shoes are a bit much…


Does it go well with the watch?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don’t think there was. Just adidas trying to take advantage. They did the same with a Game of Thrones ultra boost line as well (and I’m sure the shoes weren’t worn in Thrones )


Maybe during the Starbucks episode.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don’t think there was. Just adidas trying to take advantage. They did the same with a Game of Thrones ultra boost line as well (and I’m sure the shoes weren’t worn in Thrones )


Starbucks was featured! I can easily imagine Arya Stark wearing ultra boosts!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Does it go well with the watch?


Doesn’t look like it haha


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Maybe during the Starbucks episode.





Sappie66 said:


> Starbucks was featured! I can easily imagine Arya Stark wearing ultra boosts!


I saw these posts coming


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Spent a nice day out with my lady yesterday. Lunch, hiking, and beer.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I don’t remember any particular shoes in NTTD. *Where was the product placement?*


In their marketing department...😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ i bet there is a park nearby


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> ^ i bet there is a park nearby


Actually, it was a car park...🤣


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Speedy Tuesday. No beers here


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

My 1974 Speedmaster is back from service and on the new Forstner 1450 bracelet...










Photos during service from LA Watchworks...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Actually, it was a car park...


True, car park nearby, but it was the car park to this park. Very nice one too!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Oscar hasn't said "hi" in a while, but he's been watching.😬


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I’m going to guess… _guess_… that the Taycan is a hit. I’ve seen more of them in the past few weeks than I’ve seen late-model 911s.

(no pics because I was driving; saw two of ‘em on the beltway this morning, which prompted me to make this guess)

(edit). Article posted in July saying that only the SUVs sell more: US: Porsche Taycan Sales Surge In Q2 2021 Swear to god, I didn’t see this article before searching just now.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday. No beers here


Can I ask - what is your wrist size?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16175248
> 
> 
> Oscar hasn't said "hi" in a while, but he's been watching.😬


Is Oscar the Owl?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

A day in the life of a Panerai!!! I love this watch. 😊😅 😴


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Is Oscar the Owl?


Yep. Got his name from BT who saw him in the blurry background once and asked if I had an Oscar.😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can I ask - what is your wrist size?


I honestly don’t know  I’ll measure when home


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I honestly don’t know  I’ll measure when home


Lol it’s okay, don’t bother. 

I was going to see if it’s close enough to mine to justify trying it. But the Omega boutique is across the street from my office. I’ll just go


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Lol it’s okay, don’t bother.
> 
> I was going to see if it’s close enough to mine to justify trying it. But the Omega boutique is across the street from my office. I’ll just go


I used a tape measure and appears to be right at 7” around haha


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I used a tape measure and appears to be right at 7” around haha


Man, taken out of context, and suddenly that’s not about watches anymore lol


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Man, taken out of context, and suddenly that’s not about watches anymore lol


 forgot I was posting in OoO


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> forgot I was posting in OoO


I come to OoO for the watches, but I stay for the measurements.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Get a room you two!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> My 1974 Speedmaster is back from service and on the new Forstner 1450 bracelet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Forstner bracelets are really nice, but your Speedy is GORGEOUS!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> The Forstner bracelets are really nice, but your Speedy is GORGEOUS!
> 
> View attachment 16176014


Thank you sir. I’m happy it’s back in my watch box. I missed it!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Thank you sir. I’m happy it’s back in my watch box. I missed it!


BY watch bro?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Did she keep you “company” as well?


She was too old for me; probably in her late 30s... 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Home!! American Airlines doesn't suck so much now...

You know what that means, right, @mav?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

View from hotel was pretty nice if you like concrete...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Great salmon burger.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Look like our Paloma has other gigs...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Look like our Paloma has other gigs...
> 
> View attachment 16176215


Gf.

Tough to know who's hotter...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Went watchless the whole day today


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Went watchless the whole day today
> View attachment 16176313


You what?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Went watchless the whole day today
> View attachment 16176313


Screaming Homer gif


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Went watchless the whole day today
> View attachment 16176313


I don't like this one bit mister.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Any hockey fans here? Going to the Rangers vs. Caps game tonight.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Any hockey fans here? Going to the Rangers vs. Caps game tonight.


That was one of our early dates, going to a Caps game. Bought new jerseys for the both of us, too. Haven’t been back since I moved out to the ‘burbs, though.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> That was one of our early dates, going to a Caps game. Bought new jerseys for the both of us, too. Haven’t been back since I moved out to the ‘burbs, though.


Oh you need to go back!

First game for me since late 2019.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@BarracksSi, try this with Norman.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You what?


Maybe our Big Toe will hit Pong with an infraction for going watch less yesterday?


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

mav said:


> Just one weekend photo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch, pity I did not understand any of the narrative, seems even more complicated than cricket rules.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Look like our Paloma has other gigs...
> 
> View attachment 16176215


Speaking of Paloma, how did her dress stay on in her fight scenes?


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Blink twice if your captors are treating you well.



Pongster said:


> Went watchless the whole day today
> View attachment 16176313


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Tough to know who's hotter...
> 
> View attachment 16176219


I will take either. Or both.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

With hope, vigor, and gorilla tape.


Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Paloma, how did her dress stay on in her fight scenes?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

At the imaging facility. Two ultrasounds down and an mri to go.🙄 Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Started with this,







but changed my mind — much classier with the suit.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @BarracksSi, try this with Norman.
> 
> View attachment 16176510


Downloaded


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Done and back home eating lunch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Paloma, how did her dress stay on in her fight scenes?


I'm guessing lots and lots of tape.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Started with this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Paloma, how did her dress stay on in her fight scenes?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Grabbed my watch and work attire early before heading to the gym … color combo seems to work better than imagined!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> BY watch bro?


No idea what you meant. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Home!! American Airlines doesn't suck so much now...
> 
> You know what that means, right, @mav?


Here's a flower for you bro to cheer you up...










And you thought I didn't care? 😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> BY watch bro?





mav said:


> No idea what you meant. 😂


"Birth year" watch bro?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Seats at the Caps game


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> "Birth year" watch bro?


Ah, yes indeed it is my birth year watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Seats at the Caps game


Wow. Never been to that venue. Looks nicer than the old Cap Centre.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Wow. Never been to that venue. Looks nicer than the old Cap Centre.


Capital One Arena is a great venue. Easy to get to, lots of waking spots, tons of bars. Legit arena in a city.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Capital One Arena is a great venue. Easy to get to, lots of waking spots, tons of bars. Legit arena in a city.


We used to live close enough to walk there. That’s one thing I sincerely miss about living in the city — being close enough to everything that’s interesting.

What I neglected to do was visit the museums more often. I always put them off till later. Then, surprise, it’s time to move up 295 into Maryland…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> No idea what you meant. 😂


Birth Year


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> "Birth year" watch bro?


Nra


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> We used to live close enough to walk there. That’s one thing I sincerely miss about living in the city — being close enough to everything that’s interesting.
> 
> What I neglected to do was visit the museums more often. I always put them off till later. Then, surprise, it’s time to move up 295 into Maryland…


The Clyde’s down here was booming before the game. 

Yeah there’s a lot to see in the area. So many special spots hidden among the bland buildings.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

wearing a BY watch today


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The Clyde’s down here was booming before the game.
> 
> *Yeah there’s a lot to see in the area. So many special spots hidden among the bland buildings.*


I mean... walking up Massachusetts Ave to go to a workshop and I realized that just a couple blocks from Union Station, there's a replica of the Goddess of Democracy from Tiananmen Square, the centerpiece of a memorial dedicated to the victims of communism:









Then on another day, I'm walking home from work on Pennsylvania Ave, and I decided to take a look at this unassuming bronze marker. Turns out that, according to the marker, it's the spot where the Star Spangled Banner was first sung in public.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dang. Crown won’t screw down on my SeaQ. Warranty runs out Dec 2021 so I’m good.

Guess they will likely do a full service while it’s there, not that it needs it after 2 years.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ There’s a GO service center nearby? Or need to ship it to Germany?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> ^ There’s a GO service center nearby? Or need to ship it to Germany?


I’ll take it a local GO AD. I’m sure they can send it in for me. Canada has a couple service centers. Other side of the country though.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang. Crown won’t screw down on my SeaQ. Warranty runs out Dec 2021 so I’m good.
> 
> Guess they will likely do a full service while it’s there, not that it needs it after 2 years.


I need to take in my Seiko to my AD … crown got super stiff and I physically cannot wind it :/ disappointed as the watch is months old.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I need to take in my Seiko to my AD … crown got super stiff and I physically cannot wind it :/ disappointed as the watch is months old.


I think the Seiko service center is on the other side of the country; so you’re in the same situation as Sap. I really hate it when something I own doesn’t work and want to see it fixed yesterday.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I think the Seiko service center is on the other side of the country; so you’re in the same situation as Sap. I really hate it when something I own doesn’t work and want to see it fixed yesterday.


Yup 

I’m going to take it to my local AD first, and see what they say.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup
> 
> I’m going to take it to my local AD first, and see what they say.


Do you have a Seiko Boutique nearby? Might be a better bet than a normal AD, but that's just my guess.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Do you have a Seiko Boutique nearby? Might be a better bet than a normal AD, but that's just my guess.


I think I do, but will need to check!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More drinks and dessert.



















Couldn't take a pic of the entree since it was so small, the camera had a hard time focusing. Don't go to the Union Sq. Cafe on an empty stomach.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, uh-huh, you know what it is 
Black and yellow 
Black and yellow 
Black and yellow...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ll take it a local GO AD. I’m sure they can send it in for me. Canada has a couple service centers. Other side of the country though.


In honor of your GO. No service center here. Have to go to HK or SG.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I think the Seiko service center is on the other side of the country; so you’re in the same situation as Sap. I really hate it when something I own doesn’t work and want to see it fixed yesterday.


We have a Seiko service center here. Walking distance from my office. Had only have to use it once for warranty repair.

But the GS and Credor have to be shipped to Japan i heard.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> Yeah, uh-huh, you know what it is
> Black and yellow
> Black and yellow
> Black and yellow...
> View attachment 16178453


Lol, love that song


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> We have a Seiko service center here. Walking distance from my office. Had only have to use it once for warranty repair.
> 
> But the GS and Credor have to be shipped to Japan i heard.


So will the Seiko service center in close proximity to your office ship your GS and/or Credor to Japan on your behalf?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> So will the Seiko service center in close proximity to your office ship your GS and/or Credor to Japan on your behalf?


They would. But when it’s service time, i’d rather bring it personally and pick up personally. Good excuse to go to Japan.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> They would. But when it’s service time, i’d rather bring it personally and pick up personally. Good excuse to go to Japan.


Pong I like the way you think.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Since I’ll be delivering a GO to the shop today, I may as well wear this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Word to the wise: Never make a bar bet where the loser has to cut his hair like this...










You really have to wonder about someone who_ chooses_ to cut his hair that way...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Word to the wise: Never make a bar bet where the loser has to cut his hair like this...
> 
> View attachment 16178540
> 
> ...


Did you lose the bet?!?

Pics please!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you lose the bet?!?
> 
> Pics please!


Agree with Sapp. Pics or it didnt happen, BSF. Wanna bet?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WHAT

Acura's bringing back the Integra? And it'll be a 5-door hatch?

I'm not planning on moving on from my 5-door Civic hatch anytime soon, but ya know...








The Next Integra Will Be a Five-Door Hatchback


It may not be the compact hatch-coupe we were hoping for, but the hatchback remains.




www.roadandtrack.com


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> WHAT
> 
> Acura's bringing back the Integra? And it'll be a 5-door hatch?
> 
> ...


Just as they discontinue the NSX.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Just as they discontinue the NSX.


It's unfortunate that Honda changed course on the NSX so many times. It would've been stellar fifteen years ago but I think it suffered by being in limbo.

(I'd still get an NSX if I could since I'm a longtime Honda fanboy)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Catching the light!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Catching the light!


Great match for the shirt!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

MRG-1100-2 MR-G Titanium Frogman 06/1999


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Great match for the shirt!


Thank you! Feeling “blue” today


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> WHAT
> 
> Acura's bringing back the Integra? And it'll be a 5-door hatch?
> 
> ...


Wow. That brings back memories of my F&F days in high school and early college years.

Honda should bring back the S2000 too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Word to the wise: Never make a bar bet where the loser has to cut his hair like this...
> 
> View attachment 16178540
> 
> ...


What better use for a salad bowl? Just put over one’s head and trim 360 degrees around the edges.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Metallica!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Wow. That brings back memories of my F&F days in high school and early college years.
> 
> Honda should bring back the S2000 too.


Now that they’ve discontinued the Fit (for North America, at least), they also have room for a new entry-level car.

I vote N-Box. Been wanting one of these ever since our Okinawa visit.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Now that they’ve discontinued the Fit (for North America, at least), they also have room for a new entry-level car.
> 
> I vote N-Box. Been wanting one of these ever since our Okinawa visit.
> 
> View attachment 16179654


That will not even fit one horse in there!! Are you going green @BarracksSi!!! Quoting an infamous president, Sad!!! 😅😇😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> That will not even fit one horse in there!! Are you going green @BarracksSi!!! Quoting an infamous president, Sad!!!


It’s exactly what I’d want if I were back in the city. Our contact at Oki drove us around in a barely-larger Toyota van and it fit all five of us just fine; for just me n’ MrsBS, though, this thing would be great.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It’s exactly what I’d want if I were back in the city. Our contact at Oki drove us around in a barely-larger Toyota van and it fit all five of us just fine; for just me n’ MrsBS, though, this thing would be great.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16179680
> ...


Just pulling your leg, Sir!! That looks cozy!! 😊👍😇


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

All fittings included!! As advertised!! 😉😊😇


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Just pulling your leg, Sir!! That looks cozy!!


It’s jam-packed with nice little touches, too. There’s a walkthrough video out there in which they show every button, control, cubbyhole, storage bin, knob, whatever — and I think it’s better-equipped than my Civic.

Given the budget, though, I’d still spring for a Taycan as a commuter car. Especially the Sport Turismo body; gotta fit the tuba somehow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Paloma, how did her dress stay on in her fight scenes?


Her dress bonded with her body?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Now that they’ve discontinued the Fit (for North America, at least), they also have room for a new entry-level car.
> 
> I vote N-Box. Been wanting one of these ever since our Okinawa visit.
> 
> View attachment 16179654


But Honda still has the Civic as its entry level offering right? N-Box is ugly. It's tall, narrow, and looks like a box refrigerator on wheels as its name suggests. I would actually love to see the Grand Tour boys put this thing through its paces and see how quickly they can flip it over. Hmmm, new ridiculous challenge? 😂


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Tough to know who's hotter...
> 
> View attachment 16176219


Nothing against Ms. Portman but Ana has her beat by a country mile!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> All fittings included!! As advertised!! 😉😊😇
> View attachment 16179693


Did you get to test out the shocks during the....test drive???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Nothing against Ms. Portman but Ana has her beat by a country mile!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16180513


Now i remember where i saw her previously. Blade Runner. With Ryan Gosling.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> But Honda still has the Civic as its entry level offering right? N-Box is ugly. It's tall, narrow, and looks like a box refrigerator on wheels as its name suggests. I would actually love to see the Grand Tour boys put this thing through its paces and see how quickly they can flip it over. Hmmm, new ridiculous challenge? 😂


The Civic got fatter, bigger, and more expensive (it _starts_ at $21k now, which is what I paid for my top-spec model in 2002), and eventually, the Fit/Jazz slotted underneath. But there's nothing in that sub-$20k slot right now.

I like the tech-y ugliness of the N-Box  I'd never be able to take it autocrossing, sadly; but I haven't done that since getting married, either.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Nothing against Ms. Portman but Ana has her beat by a country mile!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16180513


She was STUNNING in NTTD … stole that scene


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

“Racing” (not really) to work


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> The Civic got fatter, bigger, and more expensive (it _starts_ at $21k now, which is what I paid for my top-spec model in 2002), and eventually, the Fit/Jazz slotted underneath. But there's nothing in that sub-$20k slot right now.
> 
> I like the tech-y ugliness of the N-Box  I'd never be able to take it autocrossing, sadly; but I haven't done that since getting married, either.


I think the average price of a new car is about $40K now? Maybe low $20K is the new sub $20K entry level? Also I don't think it'll sell well here in the US where some prefer bigger cars, SUV's and trucks. Sadly wagons don't do well here.

I've yet to take my M4 autocrossing but it had a track day under its belt.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> *I think the average price of a new car is about $40K now?* Maybe low $20K is the new sub $20K entry level? Also I don't think it'll sell well here in the US where some prefer bigger cars, SUV's and trucks. Sadly wagons don't do well here.
> 
> I've yet to take my M4 autocrossing but it had a track day under its belt.


Right, it's crazy. Is that also the average price of new cars actually sold? I haven't looked for stats in a long time.

For prices in the mid-teens here, you still have choices in smaller cars from Kia and Hyundai (and, surprisingly, the Jetta, though I thought it's going away... or was that the Passat...). The price bracket still exists, it's just that Honda and Toyota aren't filling it anymore.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Now that they’ve discontinued the Fit (for North America, at least), they also have room for a new entry-level car.
> 
> I vote N-Box. Been wanting one of these ever since our Okinawa visit.
> 
> View attachment 16179654


Sorry man that thing is UAF! 🤢
We call those coffins on wheels here...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Sorry man that thing is UAF! 🤢
> We call those coffins on wheels here...


Or maybe the N-One? Or the S660?











Or the Ray? They even have a pet-ready version:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Right, it's crazy. Is that also the average price of new cars actually sold? I haven't looked for stats in a long time.
> 
> For prices in the mid-teens here, you still have choices in smaller cars from Kia and Hyundai (and, surprisingly, the Jetta, though I thought it's going away... or was that the Passat...). The price bracket still exists, it's just that Honda and Toyota aren't filling it anymore.


The Jetta I believe starts around $19k with a manual tranny, opt for an automatic and it's already over $20k so...

Just realized the Jetta actually starts at a lower price than a Golf, which starts at around $23k.

Regardless, you guys in the States have had it easy with cars for decades! A base VW Golf here in Hong Kong starts at $34k.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Or maybe the N-One? Or the S660?
> 
> View attachment 16180867
> 
> ...


I think I can live with the S660, looks like a neat little car at a good price*. But if I recall correctly the S660 will be discontinued in early 2022.

*Honda dealers don't import the so called "K-cars" here. Sadly that means the S660 is a $27k car here through parallel importers. 😳


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Right, it's crazy. Is that also the average price of new cars actually sold? I haven't looked for stats in a long time.
> 
> For prices in the mid-teens here, you still have choices in smaller cars from Kia and Hyundai (and, surprisingly, the Jetta, though I thought it's going away... or was that the Passat...). The price bracket still exists, it's just that Honda and Toyota aren't filling it anymore.


I really don't know... I just heard that it's around $40K now for a new car.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Now i remember where i saw her previously. Blade Runner. With Ryan Gosling.


That was good, but *Knock Knock* is faaaaaar better. Young Ms. de arma was not shy in her early career, and from the looks of her upcoming NC-17 rated Marylin Monroe bio-pic, isn't now either 

I for one support diverse casting of non-puritan women


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I really don't know... I just heard that it's around $40K now for a new car.


I did a brief search after that post, and yeah, it's around $40k for new and $22k for used. I had been wondering if there'd be a difference between, like, averaging the prices across all manufacturers' catalogs (so each model counts as one "entry" in the list) versus averaging the prices of all actual sales (meaning that a million sub-$30k cars would pull down the average against a thousand $80k cars).

My guess is that people who have the money will spend it on new and do it more frequently, and the people who don't have the money will buy used as infrequently as possible. I think my family's bought new cars only four times in my lifetime, and two of them were mine; so I'm more accustomed to the used market.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's that time of year again...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice doggy!










Too bad he or she wouldn't stand still for a proper picture...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GW-9430EJ-9JR 30th Anniversary “Lightning Yellow” Rangeman 11/2013


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Got an incoming (flame suit enabled)


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Got an incoming (flame suit enabled)


Open, open!! 🤗


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Matching car for today!! 👍😷😇


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Open, open!!


I’ll be posting shortly! Have to update the watch and then do the dance with restoring from backup, etc. … like a new phone!

Here are some photos upon unboxing!


























The watch is designated as 45mm, but as it’s rectangular, it does not wear large on my wrist at all.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The larger screen is actually noticeable and the full keyboard is surprisingly usable for quick inputs! I’m coming from a series 4, so the watch is noticeable quicker and I’m a huge fan of the always on display!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking for string lights?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF suggested I take this pic...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> The larger screen is actually noticeable and the full keyboard is surprisingly usable for quick inputs! I’m coming from a series 4, so the watch is noticeable quicker and I’m a huge fan of the always on display!


Congrats @SaMaster14!! Awesome addition 🤩😎😍 Stay safe and healthy, Sir!! Enjoy and wear it in good health!! 👍😷


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Congrats @SaMaster14!! Awesome addition  Stay safe and healthy, Sir!! Enjoy and wear it in good health!!


Thank you!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Movado’s at half price at the PX —

(still bitter about them stealing this design)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Somebody said movado?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Somebody said movado?
> View attachment 16182431


Let’s play “Pull A Brand Name From A Hat And See If Pong Owns It”


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Have you gotten your Snoopy Speedy, @Sappie66 ?

saw one for sale here at USD30K. What was the MSRP?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Schofield.










Now I would be impressed if he came up with one of these.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Which watch is most appropriate when building a DB5 Lego???


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Which watch is most appropriate when building a DB5 Lego???


Haha, 

I probably wore several while building this, over a few days:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Have you gotten your Snoopy Speedy, @Sappie66 ?
> 
> saw one for sale here at USD30K. What was the MSRP?


Not yet. MSRP is CDN$13100. I’ve seen people try to sell them at CDN$38000.

I have deposits on two. One for my lady and one for me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. BSF suggested I take this pic...
> 
> View attachment 16182079











Looks very similar to this one? Other than different dial colors, is there a difference between the two AP’s?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Not yet. MSRP is CDN$13100. I’ve seen people try to sell them at CDN$38000.
> 
> I have deposits on two. One for my lady and one for me.


Hopefully you’ll receive both. If not only your lady will be wearing one. 









And this will be Sap every time he sees it on her wrist.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I think my family's bought new cars only four times in my lifetime, and two of them were mine; so I'm more accustomed to the used market.


GF

Counted them up in my head last night. Between me, my sister, and our parents, I can remember 17 cars total. 4 were new, the rest were preowned. One of those four new cars was a leftover from a state government purchase, so we got it way cheaper than sticker price. I’m the knucklehead who’s bought two brand-new cars.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I really don't know... I just heard that it's around $40K now for a new car.





BarracksSi said:


> Right, it's crazy. Is that also the average price of new cars actually sold? I haven't looked for stats in a long time.
> 
> For prices in the mid-teens here, you still have choices in smaller cars from Kia and Hyundai (and, surprisingly, the Jetta, though I thought it's going away... or was that the Passat...). The price bracket still exists, it's just that Honda and Toyota aren't filling it anymore.


GF x 2

I suppose that car prices have kept up with inflation. What would’ve been the Civic’s starting price in 2002 (back when I got my previous car) is the same as the starting price today.










What I kinda feel — and this is purely a hunch, as I have no data to back this up — is that the buying power of first-time customers has not kept pace. The most recent jump in used car prices is an aberration, I suspect, and first-time (and low-income) buyers could be able to get back into the market in a couple years.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Looks very similar to this one? Other than different dial colors, is there a difference between the two AP’s?


 Price.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Price.











Unfortunately I have essentially no knowledge of AP’s - only what I like, and can tell you I really liked the appearance of the above AP and the way it hugged my wrist for the brief time it was there. Since I have no reference point for assessing either the above AP or the other, painting in broad strokes, how do the two differ other than dial color?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Unfortunately I have essentially no knowledge of AP’s - only what I like, and can tell you I really liked the appearance of the above AP and the way it hugged my wrist for the brief time it was there. Since I have no reference point for assessing either the above AP or the other, painting in broad strokes, how do the two differ other than dial color?


No difference whatsoever. Same movement, same case, just a different dial. I bought the Panda shortly after it came out and actually picked it over the blue version. "I have plenty of blue watches..." I told myself. Then a couple of years later, I took another look at the blue one and said, "Hmm, that's not that bad..." The rest is history.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is a month old but if you want to see the power of a flood in a city...


__
http://instagr.am/p/CTTWjFRgjY7/

The sound is absolutely amazing...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is also absolutely amazing.










Ask me if I'd like to be the person to hand her that robe every morning...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No difference whatsoever. Same movement, same case, just a different dial. I bought the Panda shortly after it came out and actually picked it over the blue version. "I have plenty of blue watches..." I told myself. Then a couple of years later, I took another look at the blue one and said, "Hmm, that's not that bad..." The rest is history.


So both are essentially the same, although I surmise one is more valuable than the other due to relative scarcity and market demand, much like the VCO Blue vs. VCO Black? Strangely enough if I had a VCO Blue and you had a VCO Black, I would be completely happy making an even swap as my preference is always black dial over blue, and I couldn’t care less about market price differential. Basically I only buy and wear what I like.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Not yet. MSRP is CDN$13100. I’ve seen people try to sell them at CDN$38000.
> 
> I have deposits on two. One for my lady and one for me.


Good luck bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is also absolutely amazing.
> 
> View attachment 16183055
> 
> ...


Id rather be the person who takes off the robe ….


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Counted them up in my head last night. Between me, my sister, and our parents, I can remember 17 cars total. 4 were new, the rest were preowned. One of those four new cars was a leftover from a state government purchase, so we got it way cheaper than sticker price. I’m the knucklehead who’s bought two brand-new cars.


Have no issues with cars. Fortunately. But by “mandate” of the boss, am limited in my brand choices. I definitely cant get a Honda.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Have no issues with cars. Fortunately. But by “mandate” of the boss, am limited in my brand choices. I definitely cant get a Honda.


Godfrey

though i think if the boss wants to, she can make an exception.

i remember one time when i wanted a Hyundai Sonata yet, for some unexplained reason, she ordered me to buy a Toyota Camry instead.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Have no issues with cars. Fortunately. But by “mandate” of the boss, am limited by my brand choices. *I definitely cant get a Honda.*


The only reason we didn’t get Korean cars is because MrsBS acknowledges that the Japanese still build them better. Otherwise, she’d have… I dunno, maybe a Sportage SUV, and I’d have.. uh, .. a Soul.. 😕


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> The only reason we didn’t get Korean cars is because MrsBS acknowledges that the Japanese still build them better. Otherwise, she’d have… I dunno, maybe a Sportage SUV, and I’d have.. uh, .. a Soul.. 😕


I think, maybe as early as 10 years ago if not earlier, the Koreans have already caught up with the Japanese. The quality is already at par. And it shows in the pricing here. There’s not much difference. Some Korean cars are even priced higher than counterpart Japanese cars.

What is scary is when the Chinese carmakers catch up iin quality.

in any event, the boss carries several brands. Korean, Japanese and Chinese. She used to carry American, French, German and Indian brands. But dropped them.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

This _really_ hit the spot!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> This _really_ hit the spot!


Which spot?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Which spot?


All the spots (but mostly my stomach) haha


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Should i try that restaurant SaM? They have a branch in a mall i frequent. Had lunch meetings recently in several restaurants there in its near vicinity.

This hit my BMBY spot.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> All the spots (but mostly my stomach) haha


ABCDEF?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Should i try that restaurant SaM? They have a branch in a mall i frequent. Had lunch meetings recently in several restaurants there in its near vicinity.
> 
> This hit my BMBY spot.
> View attachment 16183377


Definitely recommend! It’s cafeteria style and everything is made fresh right in front of you, from the noodles to the tempura!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Definitely recommend! It’s cafeteria style and everything is made fresh right in front of you, from the noodles to the tempura!


Will find time to try one of these days


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> All the spots (but mostly my stomach) haha


In that case, I suggest a bib.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!










Give Belicheat another taste of life without Brady!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 16183915
> 
> ...


Was he the guy who misinterpreted the rules?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[BOBO] said:


> Was he the guy who misinterpreted the rules?


Several times.

That we know of...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

NYC weather report: Gonna be glorious.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

@Brey17 @jason10mm

2021 release acquired!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Interesting article about the Omega World Timer









Exploring Earth And Sea With The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Worldtimer | aBlogtoWatch


The new Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch Master Chronometer Sapphire Sandwich, released in 2021, with photos and expert analysis.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

cheu_f50 said:


> @Brey17 @jason10mm
> 
> 2021 release acquired!
> 
> View attachment 16184033


We used to have the Utopias at the bar I used to manage.
Sweden used to get about 30 or so bottles per year of the Utopias.
One year, one of the bottles was sent to a TV channel that had morning tv with wine and beer reviews as a recurring event.

The two guys talked a bit about the process behind the Utopias and briefly went over their expectations of this rare drop.

The poured it into two pint glasses, note that it wasn't carbonated, said it was too sweet and poured both glasses in the sink.
1/5. Do not recommend.

Ducking clowns.

I used to make a lot of fun if those guys when I used to host beer tastings.

I've got a couple of rare bottles from that time saved that are almost ready to drink. 😬
Black ops -2010








Double bastard -2010








Old crustacean BW -2008









I've also got plenty of Belgian Lambic and Geueze that's been sitting for about 10 years that probably are at their peak about now.









The last beer I had was the Tactical nuclear penguin from Brewdog. 32% imperial stout from 2011. Once upon a time it was the world's strongest beer*. Tasted like smokey licorice after 10 years of storing.😬








*The Utopias is still the strongest fermented beer, I believe. To achieve levels above what the Utopias produces, you need to use freeze distilling where the beer is frozen and the alcohol is raised by removing water in form of the ice (ish) leaving a more concentrated beer behind.

I miss working with beer. Not drinking it that much, but handling it, talking about it and so on...


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

[BOBO] said:


> We used to have the Utopias at the bar I used to manage.
> Sweden used to get about 30 or so bottles per year of the Utopias.
> One year, one of the bottles was sent to a TV channel that had morning tv with wine and beer reviews as a recurring event.
> 
> ...


That is unfortunate that the reviewers did not know what they were doing. I'm debating if I should try to flambe some bananas with this new bottle and make some killer desserts.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

cheu_f50 said:


> That is unfortunate that the reviewers did not know what they were doing. I'm debating if I should try to flambe some bananas with this new bottle and make some killer desserts.


They were more into wine...
But with only 30 bottles (29 that year 🙄) for sale in the whole country, it's not like it needed any help to sell. Just one less bottle in rotation that year. Twas a bad year.

I think it would make for a good dessert regardless what you do to it.😁

Two tips for beer dessert without Utopias.

Get a sweet fruit beer (timmerman's kriek or Lindemann's apple for example) and use it instead of milk with vanilla ice cream to make beershakes. Can also be done with imperial stouts and chocolate ice cream.

Less effort -get a bottle of Ultrapress beer liquor. Heat it up slightly and pour it straight into your face.😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Hmmmm. Never knew beer could be so dynamic.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmm. Never knew beer could be so dynamic.


Beer is so much more than tasteless lager beers. 
Every country on earth has their own culture around beer behind the commercial lager brewers.

Once you get your head around the concept that the definition of beer is "alcoholic beverage made from fermented grains" and doesn't say anything about taste or appearance, you no longer think of beer as one thing.

Beer is huge today, but once upon a time, it was the drink that made the world go around. The reason why civilizations survived and prospered.
You see, they couldn't drink the water without dying. But if they made beer out of it, it wasn't poisonous anymore.

If Louis Pasteur had been around back then, he could have told them that they only needed to boil the water. But they went a bit further and made beer. And we should be thankful for that every single day.😁


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Beer is so much more than tasteless lager beers.
> Every country on earth has their own culture around beer behind the commercial lager brewers.
> 
> Once you get your head around the concept that the definition of beer is "alcoholic beverage made from fermented grains" and doesn't say anything about taste or appearance, you no longer think of beer as one thing.
> ...


Yup. That’s why it is also called agua vida. Or was that wine or whisky?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Yup. That’s why it is also called agua vida. Or was that wine or whisky?


Sounds like whisky.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Sounds like whisky.


Whatever it is, it appears to be a universal practice across cultures to have an alcoholic beverage with a meal.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just had sake myself with dinner


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> Beer is so much more than tasteless lager beers.
> Every country on earth has their own culture around beer behind the commercial lager brewers.
> 
> Once you get your head around the concept that the definition of beer is "alcoholic beverage made from fermented grains" and doesn't say anything about taste or appearance, you no longer think of beer as one thing.
> ...


Yep - safe, preservable calories. It kinda takes the fun out of it, though, when you think about in those terms.


No, it doesn’t!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Just had sake myself with dinner


Sake is essentially beer, but since it's made from fermented rice (which doesn't count as a grain) it's its own thing.

The same goes for the Scandinavian mjöd/mjød, where honey is what's fermented, but otherwise it's the same process for making beer, sake and mjöd.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Whatever it is, it appears to be a universal practice across cultures to have an alcoholic beverage with a meal.


Alcohol is a taste enhancer. Along with salt and fat, alcohol has always been a good way to elevate any meal (or company at the table).


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sugman said:


> Yep - safe, preservable calories. It kinda takes the fun out of it, though, when you think about in those terms.
> 
> 
> No, it doesn’t!


Well, beer is essentially bread.

Back in the day, all yeast was wild yeast and the fermentation was spontaneous. That kind of yeast is quite sensitive to alcohol, so the beer was pretty weak (2-3% abv) and had quite short shelf life and all beer was acidic in taste.

To make it last longer, hops was introduced by a German nun named Hilda. Can't remember the year. Before that, different additives were used around the world to get longer shelf life with different results.

In Scotland, heather was used. In Sweden, we used Malort.

The hops have antiseptic properties making it ideal as a preservative. The taste comes as a bonus.
If you store the hops, the bitterness disappear. In sour beers (Lambic), huge amounts of aged hops are used to guarantee a really long shelf life (20-30-40 years) without adding any bitterness to the beer.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

All this beer information is extremely interesting. Thank you Bobo!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> All this beer information is extremely interesting. Thank you Bobo!


Glad to see that someone's reading.😁
I was figuratively speaking submerged in beer for almost ten years. I managed one of the largest beer cellars in the country (42 different beers on tap and about 200 bottles. All rotating, no "house" beers). 
three different cooling cell's with different temperatures for different styles.

I held about 500 beer tastings and tried around 3000 different beers. Then all of the sudden in 2015 the owners asked me for my keys back without any real motivation or reasoning, and I haven't really had anything to do with beer since.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

cheu_f50 said:


> @Brey17 @jason10mm
> 
> 2021 release acquired!
> 
> View attachment 16184033


Who lives bigger than you??

When ya gonna pop it?


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who lives bigger than you??
> 
> When ya gonna pop it?


Probably around Christmas. I usually have family over and thats the after dinner drink.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting article about the Omega World Timer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun write up!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting article about the Omega World Timer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that accurate what it says about the world map being titanium and “drawn” by laser?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> Well, beer is essentially bread.
> 
> Back in the day, all yeast was wild yeast and the fermentation was spontaneous. That kind of yeast is quite sensitive to alcohol, so the beer was pretty weak (2-3% abv) and had quite short shelf life and all beer was acidic in taste.
> 
> ...


I’m not much of a wine guy. I’m much more into beers. Before all the craft beers were so readily available, a friend and I did quite a bit of home brewing. That was one of our running jokes: We’d tell the wives we were simply making bread…albeit in liquid form.

Hops are a pretty amazing thing. That said, I’m not a huge IPA fan because of the hoppiness. (I think some brewers overdo it at times.), but it took quite a bit of preservative for the beer to survive some of those long voyages. I guess it’s like everything - depending on the individual, some things are better than others.

The origins of the beers, how they’re made, why different regions used varying techniques, etc. are neat topics. Nice info you’re providing. Thanks for sharing. Many people don’t understand the important role beer’s played throughout history, and because of that a lot of folks look down their noses at it as being simple. It’s anything but…


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[BOBO] said:


> Then all of the sudden in 2015 the owners asked me for my keys back without any real motivation or reasoning, and I haven't really had anything to do with beer since.


That’s messed up.

Tangentially — I think Zappa (of all people) once quipped that a nation isn’t truly its own culture until it has its own beer.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that accurate what it says about the world map being titanium and “drawn” by laser?


The map is made by laser. But I thought it was interesting that the laser’s temperature on the titanium resulted in the different colours.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> The map is made by laser. But I thought it was interesting that the laser’s temperature on the titanium resulted in the different colours.
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


It’s feasible, I would guess, but the resolution of the details is kinda surprising.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sugman said:


> I’m not much of a wine guy. I’m much more into beers. Before all the craft beers were so readily available, a friend and I did quite a bit of home brewing. That was one of our running jokes: We’d tell the wives we were simply making bread…albeit in liquid form.
> 
> Hops are a pretty amazing thing. That said, I’m not a huge IPA fan because of the hoppiness. (I think some brewers overdo it at times.), but it took quite a bit of preservative for the beer to survive some of those long voyages. I guess it’s like everything - depending on the individual, some things are better than others.
> 
> The origins of the beers, how they’re made, why different regions used varying techniques, etc. are neat topics. Nice info you’re providing. Thanks for sharing. Many people don’t understand the important role beer’s played throughout history, and because of that a lot of folks look down their noses at it as being simple. It’s anything but…


There are some different stories about the origins of the IPA. One being that it was brewed a bit stronger than the pale ale and with a bit more hops, as you wrote, to make the long trip to India. But they used to ship bitters and stouts on those same ships... So...

Nobody around to ask nowadays. 

The imperial stouts came about in the same way when the Russian czar wanted stronger and stronger beer for every shipment from Great Britain. Starting with the export stout at 7-ish % and ending up with the heaviest 12-13% Russian imperial stouts.

I found that most people who says they don't like beer because of the bitterness, haven't tasted a beer that's bitter enough.

There are not that many good associations one can make when tasting bitterness. If you don't get it bitter enough, the associations tends to go towards aspirin, hairspray, earwax (don't ask) and stomach acid.

Once you get over about 90 IBU (international bitterness units) the associations tends to go towards grapefruit, freshly cut grass and in some cases, cannabis. 
Regular light lager beer is between 20 and 50 IBU and tends to taste like the bitter equivalent of mildly salty water...

The cannabis thing isn't that strange by the way, since hemp and hops are closely related.

One is used for beer, the other for making rope. Nothing else.😬
Funny enough, the same principal applies. The higher up on a mountain that you plant your hemp or hops, the more bitter it will be and the longer ropes you get. Or so I've heard...😉

I can go deeper into hops if anyone is interested.😂


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> That’s messed up.
> 
> Tangentially — I think Zappa (of all people) once quipped that a nation isn’t truly its own culture until it has its own beer.


New CEO who wanted to pick her own team. 🤷


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[BOBO] said:


> New CEO who wanted to pick her own team.


So much for the value of institutional knowledge, eh…


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> There are some different stories about the origins of the IPA. One being that it was brewed a bit stronger than the pale ale and with a bit more hops, as you wrote, to make the long trip to India. But they used to ship bitters and stouts on those same ships... So...
> 
> Nobody around to ask nowadays.
> 
> ...


Bitter’s not for me. Its just not a taste I prefer.

I’ve tried many beers of the from all around the world (been to ~35 countries - multiple places in North/South America, Europe, and Asia…hopefully one day I’ll get to Australia) and I always drink local when I travel. Some are definitely better than others. That said, it’s almost always the experiences with the people that I end up remembering the most.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sugman said:


> That said, it’s almost always the experiences with the people that I end up remembering the most.


Hear hear!
In the correct setting, all beer is the right type of beer.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

This thread needs more watch pictures!! 😅😇


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> This thread needs more watch pictures!!
> View attachment 16184702
> 
> View attachment 16184704
> ...


Wtf what no beer ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Wtf what no beer ?




















Japadog - Japanese hotdogs, seaweed fries and takoyaki with my lady.

And beer.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Wtf what no beer ?


Cheers!! 🍻


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

cheu_f50 said:


> @Brey17 @jason10mm
> 
> 2021 release acquired!
> 
> View attachment 16184033


My father in law was able to score me a bottle in a smaller market, sold out in less than 5 hours here.

Now I gotta wait till he comes down.....

How is it?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> Beer is so much more than tasteless lager beers.
> Every country on earth has their own culture around beer behind the commercial lager brewers.
> 
> Once you get your head around the concept that the definition of beer is "alcoholic beverage made from fermented grains" and doesn't say anything about taste or appearance, you no longer think of beer as one thing.
> ...


Beer was also a good way to store carbs through the winter. Grain would spoil or get pests. Make it a thick rich beer and man could live 

Cider, wine, mead, beer, spirits, all were essential pre refridgeration.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Called my FIL and got proof of life 

Can't get divorced till at least Xmas when I get receipt!


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

jason10mm said:


> My father in law was able to score me a bottle in a smaller market, sold out in less than 5 hours here.
> 
> Now I gotta wait till he comes down.....
> 
> How is it?


Haven't opened it yet ... will see!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pre-movie beer:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> This thread needs more watch pictures!! 😅😇
> View attachment 16184702
> 
> View attachment 16184704
> ...


Ok, if you say so.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Japadog - Japanese hotdogs, seaweed fries and takoyaki with my lady.
> 
> And beer.


What are seaweed fries?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that accurate what it says about the world map being titanium and “drawn” by laser?


I dont care. My country still not part of the map.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I dont care. My country still not part of the map.


Find somebody you know with an Apple Watch and see what the World Time face does when they tap the map. I think it’s supposed to center on your location, but I can’t tell for sure — it kinda looks like it centered on NYC instead of DC on mine:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I dont care. My country still not part of the map.


Godfrey

that’s why i like Montblanc’s version


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What are seaweed fries?


Oh, I guess my description was somewhat misleading. They were regular fries with a nori seasoning shake on it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Find somebody you know with an Apple Watch and see what the World Time face does when they tap the map. I think it’s supposed to center on your location, but I can’t tell for sure — it kinda looks like it centered on NYC instead of DC on mine:
> 
> View attachment 16184977


It does center on your location, as far as I can tell, on mine.

The titanium plate on Omega worldtimer is laser “ablated” - here’s what I found on Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_ablation


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Home now.

We just came back from seeing the new Venom movie. It was ok.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Oysterquartz!! The missing link!! 😉😇


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, I guess my description was somewhat misleading. They were regular fries with a nori seasoning shake on it.


Aint that precisely called seaweed fries?

there are chips made of seaweed or nori though.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Oysterquartz!! The missing link!! 😉😇
> View attachment 16185277


Nice bro. Get one of those Beta21 or Texans similar to what SaM has. Unless you already have one in your extensive collection.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Nice bro. Get one of those Beta21 or Texans similar to what SaM has. Unless you already have one in your extensive collection.


Thanks, bro!! Since @SaMaster14's Beta21 has provenance, I will wait until he gets bored of it, then I will pounce!! 😜😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Thanks, bro!! Since @SaMaster14's Beta21 has provenance, I will wait until he gets bored of it, then I will pounce!! 😜😅


I doubt if he will ever let go given the sentimental reasons behind it


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I doubt if he will ever let go given the sentimental reasons behind it


And if this was to happen, it's already spoken for 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Victory Monday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

That hurts just looking at it...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Earth tones today.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Not much weekend photos, consumed by flag football games. But finally saw NTTD - a fitting end to the Daniel Craig run as 007.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Home now.
> 
> We just came back from seeing the new Venom movie. It was ok.


Saw Venom last weekend, I thought it was alright too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That hurts just looking at it...
> 
> View attachment 16185692


Ouch!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> Oysterquartz!! The missing link!! 😉😇
> View attachment 16185277


LOVE the OQ! I would jump at a modern version!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Thanks, bro!! Since @SaMaster14's Beta21 has provenance, I will wait until he gets bored of it, then I will pounce!!


That won’t happen, sadly  foo much sentimental value.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Today


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Today


I’ve avoided the temptation of an Apple Watch specifically because I might like (and grow to “need”) the functionality so much that it would take away time from my real watches.

Do you fear this at all?

Has it happened at all?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ve avoided the temptation of an Apple Watch specifically because I might like (and grow to “need”) the functionality so much that it would take away time from my real watches.
> 
> Do you fear this at all?
> 
> Has it happened at all?


I’ve had an Apple Watch since Series 3 (so 4+ years now). Never once have I felt that it could totally replace my traditional watches.

The functionality is nice, but it can also be too much (it vibrates on your wrist any time an email, notification, etc. comes in - although, of course, you can put the watch on do not disturb). 

I usually work in the Apple Watch into the rotation for a full day once a week (usually Mondays - just how my “rotation” works). 

That being said, it’s on my wrist almost every single day when I work out (on the rubber strap). 

For me, at least, it works nicely in my rotation, but doesn’t replace my traditional watches in any sense. It just adds another watch that I wear for different occasions. I wouldn’t be wearing any of my traditional watches to the gym or during a swimming or martial arts workout anyways, so it’s nice to have the Apple Watch on, and then switch back in the locker room.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ve avoided the temptation of an Apple Watch specifically because I might like (and grow to “need”) the functionality so much that it would take away time from my real watches.
> 
> Do you fear this at all?
> 
> Has it happened at all?


For me...

As a fitness watch, I like it a LOT. It's sleeker and more comfortable than my Garmin was, and it doesn't need a HR strap (although I could still use one if I really wanted to). The syncing into the iOS platform is effortless, too.

As an everyday watch... I like it a LOT. I don't have every single notification going to the watch, just whittled down to the important ones. But silly things like checking the weather while I'm getting dressed are so ingrained now that I feel disappointed when my regular watches don't tell me the same data.

If I travel, I still take another watch as a backup; and depending on the office environment, I might not be allowed to use the AW during workdays. So I don't think I could use one as my sole wristwatch. But it sure comes close.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay. …

Sam can deal with the Apple Watch as a reg watch in rotation. Good.

Barracks says it’s his go-to mainstay and he misses the functionality when he doesn’t wear it, and finds his other watches sorely lacking. Bad - he is living my worst fear!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay. …
> 
> Sam can deal with the Apple Watch as a reg watch in rotation. Good.
> 
> Barracks says it’s his go-to mainstay and he misses the functionality when he doesn’t wear it, and finds his other watches sorely lacking. Bad - he is living my worst fear!


Keep in mind that I had only been ankle-deep in the concept of "watches as self-expressive jewelry" before I got my AW. I didn't have the time, space, or budget to play around with a stash of any significance.

Still, though, we've still got on the table the idea of buying a really nice watch for myself. (remember, most of my watches were given to me by someone else) The fact that the AW is my near-daily has helped focus what I think would be worth spending money on, too. Rather than trying to zero in on a sporty GADA, then, I'm looking at nice-looking models that'll fit with khaki-polo and up. Maybe DJ/ExpI, but also maybe JLC (MUT or MC, for example), IWC Portugieser, etc.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll chime in since I still have the original AW. 😂 

I solely use it for working out, specifically during weight and HITT workouts and running and occasionally for business meetings. Depending who and what, wearing an AW is "better" than a Rolex. Personally I find most of the added functionality reductant like the alerts, etc. I have them all turned off because I usually have my phone on me or nearby so I don't miss the functionality when wearing one of my regular watches.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Now you are all tempting me to look at Apple watches. My wife has one that was provided under her Disability insurance, primarily because she's a falls risk with her MS. It was recommended that she got one for the falls alerts and medical alerts. She loves it and it has replaced every watch she owns. I find that in the past a fitness tracker stress me out, especially in a previous job where my anxiety levels went through the roof.

Maybe, I will investigate further.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ve avoided the temptation of an Apple Watch specifically because I might like (and grow to “need”) the functionality so much that it would take away time from my real watches.
> 
> Do you fear this at all?
> 
> Has it happened at all?


Not here. Don't have an iPhone so don't see the need for an Apple Watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still loving life after last night's game!

This after the cornerback took a cheap shot in the endzone after 88 caught the walk-off TD...










"Game's over, dude. Time to go home."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not here. Don't have an iPhone so don't see the need for an Apple Watch.


I do have an iPhone 11 Pro Max and don’t see the need for an Apple Watch either.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still loving life after last night's game!
> 
> This after the cornerback took a cheap shot in the endzone after 88 caught the walk-off TD...
> 
> ...


Rubbing salt in the DB’s open wound.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not blue but what the heck...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I have my own reasons to not get an apple watch. My boss has one. My siblings have too as well. My in laws also.

i prefer regular watches.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Regular watch on today!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedmaster on the wrist; AW with me for a planned workout after work (also had a short workout this morning) 

The two types of watches can co-exist (and I think they do nicely… no overlap; and _no_ I never wear them together or on opposite wrists!)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Nope, no Apple watch here. In fact, no Apple products whatsoever. 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Skipping rush hour by having a snack at the base bowling alley


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Skipping rush hour by having a snack at the base bowling alley
> 
> View attachment 16188424


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, no Apple watch here. In fact, no Apple products whatsoever.


Not an Apple guy except for iPhone and iPad. Never had a smart phone from a different brand. So I go with what I know. Creature of habit and all that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, and my brother in law wears an Apple Watch. That might be a factor.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Well that sucks. One of the guys I served with had a heart attack and died yesterday. Right out of nowhere, I think. He came to us from “the fleet” — he was the one combat grunt among us band nerds. Did Public Affairs and some operations stuff, got out not long after I did.

Gotta speak well of your friends while they can still hear you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Well that sucks. One of the guys I served with had a heart attack and died yesterday. Right out of nowhere, I think. He came to us from “the fleet” — he was the one combat grunt among us band nerds. Did Public Affairs and some operations stuff, got out not long after I did.
> 
> Gotta speak well of your friends while they can still hear you.


Sorry to hear. You’ve gone through a lot of that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Such a NYC tee...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A day for street signs










Very creative street names, don't you think?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Sorry to hear. You’ve gone through a lot of that.


We probably all have. It’s just that when your regular daily business means you’re close with up to a hundred people at a time — several times over — you just happen to hear more news like this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More street art.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The new cheap easy strap monster.

Pre-owned Sinn 556A. 38.5mm, 20mm lug width, lug holes, just black, white and steel — will go with any strap.

And it came with scratches already applied!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Well that sucks. One of the guys I served with had a heart attack and died yesterday. Right out of nowhere, I think. He came to us from “the fleet” — he was the one combat grunt among us band nerds. Did Public Affairs and some operations stuff, got out not long after I did.
> 
> Gotta speak well of your friends while they can still hear you.


I'm very sorry to hear. that, a couple of weeks ago my wife's cousin passed away from a brain tumour that was only discovered after he was to have a stent put in his heart, he was 58 and the week after my uncle died, less than 12 Months after my Mother.

I also read earlier this week on MWR that a guy called Springmount who was a vintage mil watch collector passed away after being admitted to hospital for an enlarged heart.

Life is too short.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Well that sucks. One of the guys I served with had a heart attack and died yesterday. Right out of nowhere, I think. He came to us from “the fleet” — he was the one combat grunt among us band nerds. Did Public Affairs and some operations stuff, got out not long after I did.
> 
> Gotta speak well of your friends while they can still hear you.


So sorry to hear that. Always worse when it’s sudden


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I'm very sorry to hear. that, a couple of weeks ago my wife's cousin passed away from a brain tumour that was only discovered after he was to have a stent put in his heart, he was 58 and the week after my uncle died, less than 12 Months after my Mother.
> 
> I also read earlier this week on MWR that a guy called Springmount who was a vintage mil watch collector passed away after being admitted to hospital for an enlarged heart.
> 
> Life is too short.


Like I’ve said earlier in this thread, we’ve told my half of the family that they’ll need all-black outfits because that’s what they wear at the inevitable funerals for our Korean half.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Not an Apple guy except for iPhone and iPad. Never had a smart phone from a different brand. So I go with what I know. Creature of habit and all that.


Yeah I suppose. Have used Android ever since the switch from GSM to Smartphone with the exception of a Nokia once. Didn't like it and switched to Sony. Tried a Xiaomi that died on me and now back to Sony. 
My wife did use an LG about a decade ago...sucked big time.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Well that sucks. One of the guys I served with had a heart attack and died yesterday. Right out of nowhere, I think. He came to us from “the fleet” — he was the one combat grunt among us band nerds. Did Public Affairs and some operations stuff, got out not long after I did.
> 
> Gotta speak well of your friends while they can still hear you.


Condolences BSi.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Wore this at work today.









Hit a bit of a rough spot with the Mrs lately so I wasn't here for a while, glad to say everything is cool now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Well that sucks. One of the guys I served with had a heart attack and died yesterday. Right out of nowhere, I think. He came to us from “the fleet” — he was the one combat grunt among us band nerds. Did Public Affairs and some operations stuff, got out not long after I did.
> 
> Gotta speak well of your friends while they can still hear you.


Sorry to hear, bro.

And this right here (Gotta speak well of your friends while they can still hear you.) are words to live by! Much respect.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"When you've got nothing to say, say it with Jenna."


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A good Bond villain watch? Something Safin would wear from NTTD?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> A good Bond villain watch? Something Safin would wear from NTTD?


Makes sense — he can watch over the entire world as he aspires to control everything. (the Northern Hemisphere, at least)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Makes sense — he can watch over the entire world as he aspires to control everything. (the Northern Hemisphere, at least)


That’s what I was thinking… he could also use gadgetry to pinpoint where he wants to send a missile/detonator based on the outer ring of locations. 

A lot Omega could do with this watch to subtly reference Bond, such as changing certain of the cities to cities with meaningful ties to Bond (and still referencing the 24 major time zones).

Would have been a cool limited edition!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "When you've got nothing to say, say it with Jenna."
> 
> View attachment 16189266


Jenna is too polite to talk with her mouth full??


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Jenna is too polite to talk with her mouth full??


Jenna is definitely too polite to talk with her mouth full!!

Changing the subject matter, where oh where is @Simon and hope he’s OK these days.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> A good Bond villain watch? Something Safin would wear from NTTD?





BarracksSi said:


> Makes sense — he can watch over the entire world as he aspires to control everything. (the Northern Hemisphere, at least)


What if The World Is Not Enough?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What if The World Is Not Enough?


Queue Bond opening theme song


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I just bought this 2001 AT which was an impulse buy. I wish Omega would use slimmer movements in their watches as this one feels very nice so all the more reason to go retro. Any opinions (good or bad) from the OoO community?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

bjespo said:


> I just bought this 2001 AT which was an impulse buy. I wish Omega would use slimmer movements in their watches as this one feels very nice so all the more reason to go retro. Any opinions (good or bad) from the OoO community?
> 
> View attachment 16190340


Looks great for 2001! I love Omega’s silver “sunburst” dials; they really pop. This watch fits in with the new ATs with the teak patterns.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Photos don’t do this dial justice!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Photos don’t do this dial justice!


That’s a pretty good pic!

I just noticed Samoa there, undoubtedly to represent Saul Goodman’s alma mater.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bjespo said:


> I just bought this 2001 AT which was an impulse buy. I wish Omega would use slimmer movements in their watches as this one feels very nice so all the more reason to go retro. Any opinions (good or bad) from the OoO community?
> 
> View attachment 16190340


Excellent pick-up! Enjoy that baby!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That’s a pretty good pic!
> 
> I just noticed Samoa there, undoubtedly to represent Saul Goodman’s alma mater.


I need to actually go watch Breaking Bad and Better Caul Saul. Never got around to it


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> A good Bond villain watch? Something Safin would wear from NTTD?


Quite possibly, however the actor is a Cartier Ambassador. Christolph Walz who plays Blofeld is an IWC Ambassador and I noticed in Spectre he didn't wear a watch. contractual obligations perhaps.

We don't get NTTD here until next Month so no spoilers please?


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Excellent pick-up! Enjoy that baby!!


Thanks.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Looks great for 2001! I love Omega’s silver “sunburst” dials; they really pop. This watch fits in with the new ATs with the teak patterns.


The dial is really nice. If I had any criticism I wish it was 39-40mm instead of 42.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> That’s what I was thinking… he could also use gadgetry to pinpoint where he wants to send a missile/detonator based on the outer ring of locations.
> 
> A lot Omega could do with this watch to subtly reference Bond, such as changing certain of the cities to cities with meaningful ties to Bond (and still referencing the 24 major time zones).
> 
> Would have been a cool limited edition!


So the Philippines would be safe from any missile attack then


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Quite possibly, however the actor is a Cartier Ambassador. Christolph Walz who plays Blofeld is an IWC Ambassador and I noticed in Spectre he didn't wear a watch. contractual obligations perhaps.
> 
> We don't get NTTD here until next Month so no spoilers please?


Not really a spoiler but wait til you see Paloma!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Quite possibly, however the actor is a Cartier Ambassador. Christolph Walz who plays Blofeld is an IWC Ambassador and I noticed in Spectre he didn't wear a watch. contractual obligations perhaps.
> 
> We don't get NTTD here until next Month so no spoilers please?


No spoilers from me!

I was just thinking it could be an interesting Bond villain watch in general - picking cities to blow up, and all, using the outer ring 

And I feel like Omega could have had fun with this one - different color schemes for the DST/non-DST cities and different cities in general, that have some import/significance to Bond.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not really a spoiler but wait til you see Paloma!
> 
> View attachment 16190493


Ana de Armas absolutely _stole_ that scene!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

bjespo said:


> The dial is really nice. If I had any criticism I wish it was 39-40mm instead of 42.


That’s totally fair. I have larger wrists, so I quite like the size.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the "You Can't Make This Stuff Up" Department...

Was having beers over a buddy's place and they were showing a commercial for a guy running for NYC mayor.

Backstory: The candidate was holding a press conference when it was interrupted by a barechested homeless man in loose raggedy pants. To his credit, the candidate walked up to the homeless guy and showed him lots of empathy and the campaign made a nice feel-good commercial out of their interaction.

As that commercial was airing, my buddy's father walked into the room and asked "What's going on?"

Buddy pointing at TV: That guy's running for mayor.

Father: Which guy? The one on the left or the one on the right??

Only in NY...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not really a spoiler but wait til you see Paloma!
> 
> View attachment 16190493


She sure looks okay to me


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From the "You Can't Make This Stuff Up" Department...
> 
> Was having beers over a buddy's place and they were showing a commercial for a guy running for NYC mayor.
> 
> ...


I remember reading about it when it happened. The candidate guy is already known for staging stunts to make himself look good. Take that commercial with a big block of salt.

Dig into the comments—

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/pgse1y

Sliwa (the candidate) wants to ship the homeless out of the city (out of sight, out of mind, I’d say). https://nypost.com/2021/10/09/curtis-sliwa-says-to-bus-nycs-homeless-to-work-camp-upstate/


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I need to actually go watch Breaking Bad and Better Caul Saul. Never got around to it


University of Western Samoa Law School!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bjespo said:


> I just bought this 2001 AT which was an impulse buy. I wish Omega would use slimmer movements in their watches as this one feels very nice so all the more reason to go retro. Any opinions (good or bad) from the OoO community?
> 
> View attachment 16190340


Not a huge fan of the date window position, when they are close to the pinion like that I always feel something's lacking.

Otherwise I like it! 👍🏻


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

bjespo said:


> I just bought this 2001 AT which was an impulse buy. I wish Omega would use slimmer movements in their watches as this one feels very nice so all the more reason to go retro. Any opinions (good or bad) from the OoO community?
> 
> View attachment 16190340


I like the sunburst dial.

I agree that early movements were slimmer (I have a few mid 1950s Seamasters) but their modern co-axial movements (89xx) are in fact slimmer than Rolexes new 32xx movements, so there’s some other reason why they make relatively thick watches. For example, the sapphire crystal front and back must add a bit to the thickness of their divers.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Photos don’t do this dial justice!


I never tire of your WorldTimer wrist shots.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Same watch today, different lighting.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Grand Seiko SBGR051 on my daughter's wrist 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Same watch today, different lighting.
> View attachment 16191312


If I didn't know better, and this was the only picture I saw of this watch, I would swear up and down that the bezel was a different alloy than the rest of the case.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Grand Seiko SBGR051 on my daughter's wrist
> View attachment 16191334


And a Volkswagen!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Grand Seiko SBGR051 on my daughter's wrist
> View attachment 16191334


You somehow got your daughter to take that photograph? Does she understand and perhaps have our Wis-illness?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I need to actually go watch Breaking Bad and Better Caul Saul. Never got around to it


Walter wears a Tag Heuer Monaco later in the series. Similarly Jimmy Smits wears a Panerai in Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> I never tire of your WorldTimer wrist shots.
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Thank you! I’ll definitely keep them coming when I wear the watch.

Panerai, today, though!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> And a Volkswagen!


Nothing fancy, just a Golf I got her 3 years ago. ☺


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Nothing fancy, just a Golf I got her 3 years ago.


Seriously?

Are you accepting applications for WIS grand children?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Walter wears a Tag Heuer Monaco later in the series. Similarly Jimmy Smits wears a Panerai in Sons of Anarchy.


Sons of Anarchy was a killer show. Perlman always wore a YG DD.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Sons of Anarchy was a killer show. Perlman always wore a YG DD.


Yes. Yes he did.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Sons of Anarchy was a killer show. Perlman always wore a YG DD.





King_Neptune said:


> Yes. Yes he did.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

First time I poked around on DSW in _months_ and I see this. Utterly insane.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Only $518 A MONTH!!! I wonder how long the loan is for and what the final payment amount is. 36 months? 48 months?

36x$518 for a final bill of $18,600 is my guess, everybody has gotta make out like a bandit on this one. Maybe it is a generous 30 months for $15,540 so you are just paying the double (triple?) MSRP and only a little vig on top.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> First time I poked around on DSW in _months_ and I see this. Utterly insane.
> 
> View attachment 16192061


Someone will bite thinking “hey, $20k not far away!”


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The Blue MULTI BAND 6 5600 series born of the DW-5000C of 1983, stay true to the Origin, for today!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> First time I poked around on DSW in _months_ and I see this. Utterly insane.
> 
> View attachment 16192061


And to think that I purchased mine brand new from an AD in 2018 for almost 1/3 of that. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Had lunch with my team today and someone was rocking this guy... TT Rootbeer alongside my measly Snowflake Sub.










Apparently I'm paying this guy too much. Should have made him pay for lunch. 😉


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like the sunburst dial.
> 
> I agree that early movements were slimmer (I have a few mid 1950s Seamasters) but their modern co-axial movements (89xx) are in fact slimmer than Rolexes new 32xx movements, so there’s some other reason why they make relatively thick watches. For example, the sapphire crystal front and back must add a bit to the thickness of their divers.
> 
> ...


In fact, my 3861 is one of my thinnest watches in a long time.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> In fact, my 3861 is one of my thinnest watches in a long time.


I had a Globemaster that was the perfect size but for some reason I never wore it so I sold it last year (with very little interest in it). Most of the current Seamaster lines are much thicker. I'm happy with my old Sub that fits nicely under any dress shirt.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, where is everybody??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, where is everybody??


Gf

Since no one's around...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One more for good measure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Lunch at 2nd Ave Deli.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie's def getting chunky...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cheating on UG today


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Sorry to hear. *You’ve gone through a lot of that*.


GF

I was watching the Netflix documentary on Fangio earlier this morning. They got to the topic of the dangers of motor racing, and Jackie Stewart was talking. He told about how he was resting with his wife one evening and they started to count up all the racing driver friends that they had lost — "who had stayed at our home, who we'd had dinner with...", etc. He said he remembered 57 — _fifty-seven_ — who had died in racing. "It was ridiculous," he said.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey, where is everybody??


Here!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Walter wears a Tag Heuer Monaco later in the series. Similarly Jimmy Smits wears a Panerai in Sons of Anarchy.


Early on, that’s what my brain thinks of when i see this thread’s title.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Someone will bite thinking “hey, $20k not far away!”


I actually think that the majority of these inflated Rolexes in the secondary market are simply exchanging dealer hands at this point in order to keep driving up the market and profiting. Acquire, sell higher, profit, repeat.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Stop feeding the cat pastrami beef and beer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> First time I poked around on DSW in _months_ and I see this. Utterly insane.
> 
> View attachment 16192061











No more insane than this ^^^^^^


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> No more insane than this ^^^^^^


Yeah, I'm simply out of the Rolex market these days without a supremely empathetic AD.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I'm simply out of the Rolex market these days without a supremely empathetic AD.


I agree (as I patiently wait for a call, text, or email).


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> No more insane than this ^^^^^^


Topper's got one as well in their weekly email @ 18,999 minus 10% discount code.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I'm simply out of the Rolex market these days without a supremely empathetic AD.


Yep and me too. Although I have no issue whatsoever with people paying inflated prices for Rolexes on the secondary market, I have decided to take myself out of the game unless something turns up at MSRP.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> No more insane than this ^^^^^^


That is crazy. I stick to private sellers on this Canadian site that I frequent (too much). Even that is getting crazy but not as crazy as DSW and C24.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

And I figure 7 Rolex sport models is enough.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

5959HH said:


> No more insane than this ^^^^^^


But it’s blue! Tiffany’s blue! That worth at least $100k!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> Topper's got one as well in their weekly email @ 18,999 minus 10% discount code.


Rob at Topper’s does a fantastic job and sells just below market price as a rule of thumb. If I wanted something that badly I’d pay market price, but obviously don’t want any Rolex to the extent I’d pay that kind of a markup.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> And I figure 7 Rolex sport models is enough.


And in my case 3 Rolex sports models and 1 gold DJ36 is enough for me. Unless a no date 124060 Submariner turns up…


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

My intent is 2 sports models replacing my LN with a Batman and adding a Sub date, and possibly adding another DJ to the one I have. Then done. One AD assures me "about a year", two others really want my regular business and invited me to tell them what pieces I'm looking for, at another the SA would like the 3 watch commision on the sales (as opposed to another SA selling the pieces and her not getting it), and one more AD is a long shot but what the hell. We'll see.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> My intent is 2 sports models replacing my LN with a Batman and adding a Sub date, and possibly adding another DJ to the one I have. Then done. One AD assures me "about a year", two others really want my regular business and invited me to tell them what pieces I'm looking for, at another the SA would like the 3 watch commision on the sales (as opposed to another SA selling the pieces and her not getting it), and one more AD is a long shot but what the hell. We'll see.


Sounds like a good plan. Love my Batman. Why do you want to replace your LN with the Batman? I would too if I were you, but what are your reasons?










And the Sub date -- perfect keeper for life. That's how my view my Sub no-date.










DJ - versatile dress/casual piece -- another keeper. Go fluted and jubilee to differentiate better from the sport models.

I made the mistake of having a smooth bezel oyster DJ41 and an Explorer 1, and an Airking. They were too similar.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> But it’s blue! Tiffany’s blue! That worth at least $100k!


Speaking of which... Tiffany _could_ make nice-looking watches, and they _could_ make them long-lasting designs. They had a reissued design for a few years recently that was pretty handsome, too. But... it was a reissue, not new; it wasn't carried into women's sizes (which has got to be their core audience); and I believe Tiffany, though they have a few core lines, are still mainly about changing fashion trends.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> And I figure 7 Rolex sport models is enough.





5959HH said:


> Rob at Topper’s does a fantastic job and sells just below market price as a rule of thumb. If I wanted something that badly I’d pay market price, but obviously don’t want any Rolex to the extent I’d pay that kind of a markup.


I figure what we'd do would be a pair of matching Datejusts and leave it at that. Though MrsBS has made it clear she doesn't want to own jewelry (or watches) that she can't wear while on the job at the hospital.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Love my Batman. Why do you want to replace your LN with the Batman? I would too if I were you, but what are your reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just figure I don't need two GMTs, so the colorful one wins out. The sub can do the duty the LN did, color wise. And I'll probably pull a few bucks out of the LN too.

And already have a super desirable all gold watch, a like new DeVille pie pan from 2006ish so no need for a DayDate.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

INCOMING!!!!

The initial shipping notification at least. It might even be something that even Bro Pong hasn't had (maybe...)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> INCOMING!!!!
> 
> The initial shipping notification at least. *It might even be something that even Bro Pong hasn't had* (maybe...)


Are we taking bets?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> INCOMING!!!!
> 
> The initial shipping notification at least. It might even be something that even Bro Pong hasn't had (maybe...)


Cool microbrand diver?!?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Touches of green!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Competition.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> INCOMING!!!!
> 
> The initial shipping notification at least. It might even be something that even Bro Pong hasn't had (maybe...)


Sight unseen, I'm gonna taken the under on this...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Love this pic!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Love this pic!
> 
> View attachment 16194142


Gf

This is not shabby either.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool microbrand diver?!?


Not a diver, but it does have a screw down crown.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought a Pagani.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok, I am 27:33 into the first episode of Vincenzo and, aside from the kick-ass lighter drop scene, I’ve seen the main character wear a Navitimer, Zenith and a gold AP.

So more than half the episode to go. We’ll see where we end up, horologically.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

dan360 said:


> I bought a Pagani.


A Huayra? Maybe a Zonda?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> A Huayra? Maybe a Zonda?


The 1644.....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Ok, I am 27:33 into the first episode of Vincenzo and, aside from the kick-ass lighter drop scene, I’ve seen the main character wear a Navitimer, Zenith and a gold AP.
> 
> So more than half the episode to go. We’ll see where we end up, horologically.


Lots of watches there. Mostly from the LVMH group. The villains also have their own brand.  enjoy bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> A Huayra? Maybe a Zonda?





dan360 said:


> The 1644.....


apples and oranges


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

dan360 said:


> The 1644.....


How is the alignment of the tachymeter scale?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Ok, I am 27:33 into the first episode of Vincenzo and, aside from the kick-ass lighter drop scene, I’ve seen the main character wear a Navitimer, Zenith and a gold AP.
> 
> So more than half the episode to go. We’ll see where we end up, horologically.


I think I will watch this one.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoyed a vesper earlier this evening


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Enjoyed a vesper earlier this evening


I'm hoping to go to see NTTD in Gold Class with my wife and I may just order one of those.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Enjoyed a vesper earlier this evening


Am reminded of the last time i had one. About four weeks ago. Twas a great meal. As i always say, the company matters.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I think I will watch this one.


Enjoy. It’s fun to watch.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I'm hoping to go to see NTTD in Gold Class with my wife and I may just order one of those.


Definitely recommend the movie, and the drink! 



Pongster said:


> Am reminded of the last time i had one. About four weeks ago. Twas a great meal. As i always say, the company matters.


Agreed! Was catching up with a friend from law school I haven’t seen in a couple of years! He and his fiancé (both who I went to law school with) are now in LA at bougie firms.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> How is the alignment of the tachymeter scale?


I believe the correct answer, stolen from the Seiko forums, is "it's part of the charm."


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Before I go off to shoot defenseless clay pigeons...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> How is the alignment of the tachymeter scale?


Well, at least the renders are consistent. Whoever drew the basic template must be trolling us (or it’s a plea for help!).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, at least the renders are consistent. Whoever drew the basic template must be trolling us (or it’s a plea for help!).


Are you saying there’s something wrong with the Design?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

dan360 said:


> I bought a Pagani.











Pictures or it didn’t happen


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

dan360 said:


> I believe the correct answer, stolen from the Seiko forums, is "it's part of the charm."


#neverreadahead


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Earlier … horrible 50 on the front, made up for it with a 39 on the back!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Earlier … horrible 50 on the front, made up for it with a 39 on the back!


Good stuff!

Just gotta string 2 39s in a row!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Just gotta string 2 39s in a row!


It’s tough when our tee time is 6:40am. I’m always so groggy and tired the first 2-3 holes and goof really badly


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> It’s tough when our tee time is 6:40am. I’m always so groggy and tired the first 2-3 holes and goof really badly


I often start well and deteriorate.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen











76.22 USD delivered from Singapore to here
It’s better than I expected
It’s still kinda cheesy
Seiko VK63 mechaquartz. Actual operation is better than I figured it would be
Crystal really is sapphire
No way to test if bezel is actually ceramic like they say
Lume is rubbish
Bracelet is a bit chintzy but actually has threaded links 
It came “open card” super cool cool
The screwdriver they include is too wide to fit into the bracelet screws.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

dan360 said:


> View attachment 16195738


Very purdy.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I often start well and deteriorate.


I’m somehow just the opposite! Haha


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

dan360 said:


> View attachment 16195738
> 
> 76.22 USD delivered from Singapore to here
> It’s better than I expected
> ...


What I find interesting is that the bezel on all of them seems to be misaligned laterally as opposed to rotationally. Both the 60 at 12 and the 120 at 6 is to the right of where they should be.

I’m very impressed by the consistency of the QC. Not the level of QC.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> What I find interesting is that the bezel on all of them seems to be misaligned laterally as opposed to rotationally. Both the 60 at 12 and the 120 at 6 is to the right of where they should be.
> 
> I’m very impressed by the consistency of the QC. Not the level of QC.


Agreed. For $76 I’ll accept that as an acceptable loss to experience the basic appearance of what a panda Daytona would look like as I go about my day to day. 

Considering I’ll never get one at retail unless some magic happens and can’t afford the grey market premium. This was an easier way to “try one on” and if it falls into the ocean, oh well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

dan360 said:


> Agreed. For $76 I’ll accept that as an acceptable loss to experience the basic appearance of what a panda Daytona would look like as I go about my day to day.
> 
> Considering I’ll never get one at retail unless some magic happens and can’t afford the grey market premium. This was an easier way to “try one on” and if it falls into the ocean, oh well.


All good! Nuttin’ said is meant disrespectful-like. Great way to try a look!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Here ya go, guys...









and a bird's eye view.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Here ya go, guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BSF never showed us these pics! He was probably saving these pics for himself.

Good detective work KN!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> BSF never showed us these pics! He was probably saving these pics for himself.
> 
> Good detective work KN!


As a king, I have resources.😉😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

🤣🤣🤣Some of my associates...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> It’s tough when our tee time is 6:40am. I’m always so groggy and tired the first 2-3 holes and goof really badly


Twss


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Just gotta string 2 39s in a row!


I'd rather have 2 21s in a row 

Heart probably couldn't take it though!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Here ya go, guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotdamn you just killed Bro BSF!


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

BSF will show up as _BUSY_ for at least the next hour...


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> All good! Nuttin’ said is meant disrespectful-like. Great way to try a look!


Never any taken! If I didn't want to catch flak I'd never post about it. The Pagani watches are junky homage borderline F words but if they'd try an original design or two, they would actually be no worse than the entry level Seikos and Timex that actually cost quite a bit more. I have those and would rather wear the Pagani, as a beater. 

I picked up the white dial homage to the Explorer II as I have a black dial 216570 and wanted to find a cheap way to check out how the polar would look. The bracelet on that one came with four of the bracelet screws having stripped threads. Pretty much exactly as expected


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

dan360 said:


> Never any taken! If I didn't want to catch flak I'd never post about it. The Pagani watches are junky homage borderline F words but if they'd try an original design or two, they would actually be no worse than the entry level Seikos and Timex that actually cost quite a bit more. I have those and would rather wear the Pagani, as a beater.
> 
> I picked up the white dial homage to the Explorer II as I have a black dial 216570 and wanted to find a cheap way to check out how the polar would look. The bracelet on that one came with four of the bracelet screws having stripped threads. Pretty much exactly as expected


Oy!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The ZEITWERK HONEYGOLD “Lumen” has been exquisitely composed and is limited to 200 watches.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice glowing ALS!

I wonder if they tried UV blocking material for the dial to keep the rest of the numbers dark or if it was a choice to have those dim numbers all over the place. Maybe it's only an issue when they hyper charge it and use a low light camera setting.

I love it when these super luxurious watchmakers discover something the bottom tier guys have been doing for decades and treat it like magic


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Here ya go, guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New appreciation for Jenna based on these never seen before views…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> New appreciation for Jenna based on these never seen before views…


Still waiting for BSF’s reaction


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Still waiting for BSF’s reaction


I don't want to know 🤪


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't want to know 🤪


Maybe it doesnt “pop” in his screen?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!










No cheerleader uniform since the Cowboys aren't playing this week...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Still waiting for BSF’s reaction


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> The ZEITWERK HONEYGOLD “Lumen” has been exquisitely composed and is limited to 200 watches.
> View attachment 16196810
> 
> 
> ...


So when did they deliver yours?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Maybe it doesnt “pop” in his screen?


Dude, I invest in the latest tech!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> New appreciation for Jenna based on these never seen before views…


I find the top photo interesting in that her hairstyle and style of dress (notwithstanding the transparency) to be modest and wholesome, in stark contrast with her choice to show her nipples.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I find the top photo interesting in that her hairstyle and style of dress (notwithstanding the transparency) to be modest and wholesome, in stark contrast with her choice to show her nipples.


Flash lighting will always reveal stuff you don't see with normal lighting.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Watching Rams-Lions. Close game, but Rams just intercepted Goff at the goal line


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@Sappie66, this is for you.

https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/men-who-drive-mazda-miata


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I find the top photo interesting in that her hairstyle and style of dress (notwithstanding the transparency) to be modest and wholesome, in stark contrast with her choice to show her nipples.


I suspect that dress is less revealing when it isn't getting blasted by a high intensity photographer light.

These days I just assume celebs know about this effect and chose to indulge in it but it was certainly a revelation in the early days of sheer fabric and flash bulbs

Damn, #neveraredhead


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just read this morning that Prince Harry ignored Jenna at a breakfast. He went out with her about 12 Months before he met Meghan.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @Sappie66, this is for you.
> 
> https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/men-who-drive-mazda-miata


My car's CarMax offer is as much as a new Miata.

I'm 50 years old, dammit.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@BarracksSi, see if Norman would like to try this...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @BarracksSi, see if Norman would like to try this...
> 
> View attachment 16197950


r/bettereveryloop


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I just read this morning that Prince Harry ignored Jenna at a breakfast. He went out with her about 12 Months before he met Meghan.


Old news. That happened back in 2018.

He clearly has no taste in women...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I just read this morning that Prince Harry ignored Jenna at a breakfast. He went out with her about 12 Months before he met Meghan.


I think I would have picked Jenna over Meghan although I’m not Harry.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> I think I would have picked Jenna over Meghan although I’m not Harry.


#nevereverreadahead


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I think I would have picked Jenna over Meghan although I’m not Harry.


I liked Meghan’s character in Suits. At least up to the point i watched. Didnt finish the series.

dunno about her in real life though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Old news. That happened back in 2018.
> 
> He clearly has no taste in women...


Not if he picked Meghan over Jenna…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I liked Meghan’s character in Suits. At least up to the point i watched. Didnt finish the series.
> 
> dunno about her in real life though.


Meghan in real life?

Well, Meghan, in playing the victim of Piers Morgan, got him fired.

Victim Meghan got her feelings hurt.
Perpetrator Piers got fired.

And everyone still thinks Meghan was the real victim here. So she is quite the wonderful and effective actor.

And then there’s the fact that she’s an adult but feels entitled to have the accoutrements of fame and privilege and not give back.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

OK, I’ll simmer down.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some wine from Saturday night.





































Our host was beyond generous!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> OK, I’ll simmer down.


🤪


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MrsBS used me as her model for practicing renal sonography this weekend. She found a fluid cyst in my left kidney and has vetoed any coffee for the foreseeable future. God help me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Meghan in real life?
> 
> Well, Meghan, in playing the victim of Piers Morgan, got him fired.
> 
> ...


So Sap tell us what you really think of Meghan… 
*Disclaimer: I really don’t like her either. She carries victim hood like a badge of merit as she victimizes people she disdains. Just another whinger as the Aussies would say.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> So Sap tell us what you really think of Meghan…
> *Disclaimer: I really don’t like her either. She carries victim hood like a badge of merit as she victimizes people she disdains. Just another whinger as the Aussies would say.


Haha!

Do you know what Piers said that hurt Megan‘s feelings? He said, “I don’t believe her,” regarding Meghan’s statements that the Royal Family were concerned about the colour of her baby’s skin.

Then the woke members of the panel on Piers’ show turned on him, which they often do. He defended himself. Meghan complained. Piers got fired.

White privilege and the patriarchy defeated by the poor oppressed woman of colour. Oh yes, Justice indeed.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Perfect day for some spicy ramen!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I just read this morning that Prince Harry ignored Jenna at a breakfast. He went out with her about 12 Months before he met Meghan.


I think Bro BSF has dirt on a prince


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> .


Sweet! Want to see more...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Wonderful details. The dial is well executed with a nice minimalist style. 










I expressed my extreme confidence that I will lovw this watch and never sell it by getting it engraved (which is true so far, I was also a bit tipsy when I ordered it 










It is very slim and fits my 6.7 inch wrist perfectly. The straight lugs worried me in pics but the overall lug to lug is just right.

View attachment 16199573

The lume is nothing to write home about since the numbers are very fine, but it is a nice touch and should add to legibility when coining in from the bright sun. Comparison to my 16570 after a hit with a UV light.










10 minutes in.... I'm am in love with this watch!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I think Meghan is a huge whinger and has done nothing to help Harry and his relationship with his family, I also think she has lied...a lot.

For what it's worth I think Jenna decided on the guy she's with now and gave Harry the flick, at least that's what I read. They were both after her at the same time but I think she felt more comfortable dating a fellow actor than a royal.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/KeanuBeingAwesome/comments/qfgh1a

That's pretty slick there Keanu!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/KeanuBeingAwesome/comments/qfgh1a
> 
> That's pretty slick there Keanu!


Over in the thread about this, there's some whining about "oh yeah the celebrity with a lot of clout gets to jump the line..."

But the alternative would be for an enthusiastic guy who wants to surprise his colleagues with a round of gift watches has to get himself on a waiting list that's _years_ deep, and then maybe get them all together for a reunion and say "Remember way back when we made that movie, well I finally scrounged up some watches for you guys..."

(there's the theory that they went grey for this, but, whatever)

I actually don't mind it like this, despite what I lamented a couple days ago about being priced out of the market. The no-nonsense "take a number and wait your turn" way to get a watch doesn't stop flippers, and the hoarders will just buy those watches on the grey market anyways. But yes, the ADs do some gatekeeping; and if you've got connections and play nice, you'll still be treated well (said another way: "more than just a number").

For all I know, the SA at one of the local ADs, who's also Korean, might hook us up someday. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Over in the thread about this, there's some whining about "oh yeah the celebrity with a lot of clout gets to jump the line..."
> 
> But the alternative would be for an enthusiastic guy who wants to surprise his colleagues with a round of gift watches has to get himself on a waiting list that's _years_ deep, and then maybe get them all together for a reunion and say "Remember way back when we made that movie, well I finally scrounged up some watches for you guys..."
> 
> ...


I'm sure they went grey for it. Could have 4 watches tomorrow if you have the cash. If you want it msrp get in line. This was super awesome of Keanu!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm confident that a person like Keanu Reeves could contact Rolex USA and be put through to the CEO, who would have arranged the purchase for him. I suspect he's done this in the wake of the tragic Alex Baldwin situation and to reward his stuntmen who would have done a lot of work with guns.

I would not be surprised if the CEO offered to do the engraving as well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I'm confident that a person like Keanu Reeves could contact Rolex USA and be put through to the CEO, who would have arranged the purchase for him. I suspect he's done this in the wake of the tragic Alex Baldwin situation and to reward his stuntmen who would have done a lot of work with guns.
> 
> I would not be surprised if the CEO offered to do the engraving as well.


True. But I’m sure he has enough $$$ to go gray anytime.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> True. But I’m sure he has enough $$$ to go gray anytime.


True, apparently he's one of Hollywoods highest paid actors and has said that he could live for the next few centuries on what he's made.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I wonder if he bought one for himself as well?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> Wonderful details. The dial is well executed with a nice minimalist style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on yours! Weiss is the unofficial watch for us, LA watch enthusiasts since they were based LA, but they sadly moved to TN about a year ago. Cameron Weiss is one of the nicest guys in this industry. And I mean sadly because he used to host group get togethers at his shop. The attention to detail is outstanding for the price bracket.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Over in the thread about this, there's some whining about "oh yeah the celebrity with a lot of clout gets to jump the line..."
> 
> But the alternative would be for an enthusiastic guy who wants to surprise his colleagues with a round of gift watches has to get himself on a waiting list that's _years_ deep, and then maybe get them all together for a reunion and say "Remember way back when we made that movie, well I finally scrounged up some watches for you guys..."
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that thread and didn’t bother replying.

It’s a great gesture of kindness by Keanu, regardless of how he acquired the watches. Who cares if he brought them grey market or called a friend at an AD or even Rolex who did him a favor because he’s a celebrity.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

delco714 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/KeanuBeingAwesome/comments/qfgh1a
> 
> That's pretty slick there Keanu!


Damn, there goes the waiting list for the rest of us for the next 3 years


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I think Meghan is a huge whinger and has done nothing to help Harry and his relationship with his family, I also think she has lied...a lot.
> 
> For what it's worth I think Jenna decided on the guy she's with now and gave Harry the flick, at least that's what I read. They were both after her at the same time but I think she felt more comfortable *dating a fellow actor* than a royal.


BSF is an actor? Didnt know.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I'm confident that a person like Keanu Reeves could contact Rolex USA and be put through to the CEO, who would have arranged the purchase for him. I suspect he's done this in the wake of the tragic Alex Baldwin situation and to reward his stuntmen who would have done a lot of work with guns.
> 
> I would not be surprised if the CEO offered to do the engraving as well.


He does engraving on the side?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Yeah I saw that thread and didn’t bother replying.
> 
> It’s a great gesture of kindness by Keanu, regardless of how he acquired the watches. Who cares if he brought them grey market or called a friend at an AD or even Rolex who did him a favor because he’s a celebrity.


Yeah but remember, no good deed ever goes unpunished.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Wonderful details. The dial is well executed with a nice minimalist style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pick up bro Jason!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wonderful clip here!






Love it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I believe this is my favorite Rolex.

I also believe that my grail might just be the full RG CHNR. We’ll see if I still believe this in a week.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16200097


You trying to daumet Keanu's nice gesture?

Pity the poor stunt guys when they gotta claim that watch as a gift, at least they can quote retail price instead of GM!

But what if Keanu DID buy them from a GM? Do they gotta claim the inflated price on taxes?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> You trying to daumet Keanu's nice gesture?
> 
> Pity the poor stunt guys when they gotta claim that watch as a gift, at least they can quote retail price instead of GM!
> 
> But what if Keanu DID buy them from a GM? Do they gotta claim the inflated price on taxes?


Is there a donee’s tax in the US?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> You trying to daumet Keanu's nice gesture?
> 
> Pity the poor stunt guys when they gotta claim that watch as a gift, at least they can quote retail price instead of GM!
> 
> But what if Keanu DID buy them from a GM? Do they gotta claim the inflated price on taxes?


I dont think Abe meant to daument. Though i dont mind being daumented by Abe myself. I dont mind being daumented by anybody actually.

but am not Keanu Reeves.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

delco714 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/KeanuBeingAwesome/comments/qfgh1a
> 
> That's pretty slick there Keanu!


I've many great things about Keanu. This sounds like more of the same.

Keanu, you get a Big Like.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I wonder if he bought one for himself as well?


I would be very surprised if he didn't. 

Gotta show solidarity with your guys...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I think Meghan is a huge whinger and has done nothing to help Harry and his relationship with his family, I also think she has lied...a lot.
> 
> For what it's worth I think Jenna decided on the guy she's with now and gave Harry the flick, at least that's what I read. They were both after her at the same time but I think she felt more comfortable dating a fellow actor than a royal.


Think how comfortable she'd be dating me since I'm neither...!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Wonderful clip here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. I watched his special on Netflix, thought it was great and saw nothing to be offended over. The thing is that you can't go into these things with your woke radar on high alert and take the words word for word, without thinking that it's more nuanced than just the simple words.

BTW not a fan of Andrew Yang, especially after his "Americaness" op-ed - https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/04/01/andrew-yang-coronavirus-discrimination/

I am a fan of Bill Maher.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> but am not Keanu Reeves.


Allegedly


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Agree 100%. I watched his special on Netflix, thought it was great and saw nothing to be offended over. The thing is that you can't go into these things with your woke radar on high alert and take the words word for word, without thinking that it's more nuanced than just the simple words.
> 
> BTW not a fan of Andrew Yang, especially after his "Americaness" op-ed - https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/04/01/andrew-yang-coronavirus-discrimination/
> 
> I am a fan of Bill Maher.


Also, i would say that it was very understanding and humanizing of the trans folk, with that sad story about his trans friend.

I’m absolutely certain that most of the outraged wokesters never watched it. If they did, they’d like him! And it was ironic that it was the attacks by the trans folk on the trans woman that pushed her over the edge.

Of course that fact won’t play well with their narrative.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Speed Yellow Tuesday!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> You trying to daumet Keanu's nice gesture?
> 
> Pity the poor stunt guys when they gotta claim that watch as a gift, at least they can quote retail price instead of GM!
> 
> But what if Keanu DID buy them from a GM? Do they gotta claim the inflated price on taxes?


What is this "claim" thing you're talking about? 🥳


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Of to grab some lunch!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What is this "claim" thing you're talking about? 🥳


Keanu is an honorable law abiding guy, I'm sure his tax guy submitted the proper documents 

I bet there are all sorts of ways to make this gift a financially beneficial thing for Keanu and the film production company but also minimize impact to the recipients.

"Oh, those watches are just on 99 year loans at 1 cent a year. But we bought them for $25,000 each so that is $100,000 less in reportable income." Something like that.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Is there a donee’s tax in the US?


If they qualify as true personal gifts here, there are no tax consequences for the recipient for 2021 gifts up to $15,000 from an individual in the US. It is a non-issue. 

As for the "giver"...well I would certainly assume he took steps to do this the smartest way possible but it is hardly our business to worry about. There could be tax consequences for the recipients if it was given as actual compensation but I highly doubt that was the case.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waiting room of mother’s eye doctor.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Been considering a Grand Seiko lately. I'm playing with the idea of this SBGE211. It could replace my black dial smooth bezel DJ41 and kick some money back to the fund to buy a fluted bezel DJ41, maybe with a Jubilee bracelet. FWIW, I've never owned a Grand Seiko.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

zengineer said:


> If they qualify as true personal gifts here, there are no tax consequences for the recipient for 2021 gifts up to $15,000 from an individual in the US. It is a non-issue.
> 
> As for the "giver"...well I would certainly assume he took steps to do this the smartest way possible but it is hardly our business to worry about. There could be tax consequences for the recipients if it was given as actual compensation but I highly doubt that was the case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Wow. Here there are no taxes on the recipient. Any tax, if at all, is on the giver. Donor’s tax of 6% if beyond the free threshold for the year.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Yep and me too. Although I have no issue whatsoever with people paying inflated prices for Rolexes on the secondary market, I have decided to take myself out of the game unless something turns up at MSRP.


MSRP... what's that?

Missing Standard Rolex Pricing?

Where oh where is Sportura to brag about his infamous Daytona investment???


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Been considering a Grand Seiko lately. I'm playing with the idea of this SBGE211. It could replace my black dial smooth bezel DJ41 and kick some money back to the fund to buy a fluted bezel DJ41, maybe with a Jubilee bracelet. FWIW, I've never owned a Grand Seiko.
> 
> View attachment 16201563


That's a nice one but GSs tend to be THICK. Some of it is because they have the hand stack wrong. That long ass GMT hand should be on top of the shorter hour hand so it can clear the hour markers without needing the full hour/minute/second hand stack on top. Rolex does it this way and I just can't figure out why no one else does.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> That's a nice one but GSs tend to be THICK. Some of it is because they have the hand stack wrong. That long ass GMT hand should be on top of the shorter hour hand so it can clear the hour markers without needing the full hour/minute/second hand stack on top. Rolex does it this way and I just can't figure out why no one else does.


It's supposed to be 14mm thick with a double domed crystal. My DJ41 is 12.75mm at the date cyclops, so yes, the GS is thicker. I'll have to consider that for a watch that would see a lot of wear. OTOH, +1.25mm for a GMT hand sounds reasonable to me regardless of the hand stack efficiency. Definite two different animals.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> MSRP... what's that?
> 
> Missing Standard Rolex Pricing?
> 
> Where oh where is Sportura to brag about his infamous Daytona investment???


Canale?!?!?!?

WTF! Where have you been?!?!?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just read (the now locked) threads of detroitmd and asiparks.

i understand the concerns about using somebody else’s pics in a sales post.

what i dont get is a watch enthusiast being active in a replica forum.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> MSRP... what's that?
> 
> Missing Standard Rolex Pricing?
> 
> Where oh where is Sportura to brag about his infamous Daytona investment???


@StephenCanale we have not heard from you in a loooong time! What have you been up to? In any case it’s good to see you’re still around. 

Sporty’s been banned and has sort of disappeared from the scene but understand he’s active of Reddit whatsoever that is. He always added pizzazz to any thread and personally hate he’s gone missing.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Canale?!?!?!?
> 
> WTF! Where have you been?!?!?


Wondering same thing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Flash lighting will always reveal stuff you don't see with normal lighting.


Gf

This is what happens when you don't use flash...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, did you hear the Houston Astros are losing 5-1?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Canale?!?!?!?
> WTF! Where have you been?!?!?


Same old story.....

Business forced to close - start another one or two in the meantime - This weird thing called Covid - Batshit crazy wife - Raising two kids - Gall Bladder surgery - Politics - Inflation and of course, more and more time consumed by podcasts (still no social media however... I've been spared that affliction, thank God).

Quite literally zero time for watches (very sad FWP I know) but at least the Rollie's are appreciating... I honestly had no idea until just recently!

I drop in on WUS from time-to-time to try and catch up, but with 54K posts, it's a true snowball's chance of that.

BundyBear (aka DogBert) was nice enough to send me a message not long ago... only took me several months to notice!

Good to read some familiar handles.... if anyone's allowed (by their respective Country/Airline/Employer/Spouse/Biden) to travel to Michigan, holler. 

As busy as I've been reconstructing life, it will likely be quite some time before I have time to indulge again.... but I won't be far away and will certainly be back eventually.... Too attached to Rolex and Omega to stay away forever.

It's a forbidden love, as I often admire their beauty and sometimes mutter beneath my breath "I Wish I New How To Quit You." Mostly to the Rolex, of course. I really think I could find a way to carry on without my Omega. It would take time, but the wound would eventually heal.

As a parting curiosity... anyone ever wonder if @Jack might be a WIS? Seems like Twitter (et al) really started to embrace the whole "banning" culture almost immediately after Sporty got the boot from here.

Kinda make me think the Twitter Twerps got turned onto the whole notion after seeing how the powers-that-be here on WUS flex.

Either that or Sportura actually works at Twitter and he's talking out his hurt/loss/rage though direct corporate action.

Discuss.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Also, i would say that it was very understanding and humanizing of the trans folk, with that sad story about his trans friend.
> 
> I’m absolutely certain that most of the outraged wokesters never watched it. If they did, they’d like him! And it was ironic that it was the attacks by the trans folk on the trans woman that pushed her over the edge.
> 
> Of course that fact won’t play well with their narrative.


Exactly, they should watch it completely before protesting! Chappelle is an equal opportunity offender and he won't be doing his job well if someone doesn't get pissed off. 😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Business forced to close - start another one or two in the meantime - This weird thing called Covid - Batshit crazy wife - Raising two kids - Gall Bladder surgery - Politics - Inflation and of course, more and more time consumed by podcasts (still no social media however... I've been spared that affliction, thank God).
> 
> …
> 
> As busy as I've been reconstructing life, it will likely be quite some time before I have time to indulge again.... but I won't be far away and will certainly be back eventually.... Too attached to Rolex and Omega to stay away forever.


I took the liberty of whittling your post down to manageable chunks.

Having a business is a tough go at the best of times — good that you were able to carry on in different forms.

Batshit crazy wife? Hope things settle down. Everyone gets crazy, especially the women-folk.

Hope your surgery went well.

Politics — nevermind 

Hope your life reconstruction is well underway and good.

Don’t be a stranger.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

So, been watching Vincenzo….

It’s a really stupid show. I spend half the time cringing.

Such promise after the first half of the first episode (Vincenzo being the baddest of bad-asses), and it then devolves into a veritable carnival of misfits.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> So, been watching Vincenzo….
> 
> It’s a really stupid show. I spend half the time cringing.
> 
> Such promise after the first half of the first episode (Vincenzo being the baddest of bad-asses), and it then devolves into a veritable carnival of misfits.


Yes, I got a little depressed after realising how many episodes there are


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So, been watching Vincenzo….
> 
> It’s a really stupid show. I spend half the time cringing.
> 
> Such promise after the first half of the first episode (Vincenzo being the baddest of bad-asses), and it then devolves into a veritable carnival of misfits.


Oh yeah, it’s totally a farce comedy with corporate corruption and occasional bursts of extreme violence. We thought it was a fun show.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> So, been watching Vincenzo….
> 
> It’s a really stupid show. I spend half the time cringing.
> 
> Such promise after the first half of the first episode (Vincenzo being the baddest of bad-asses), and it then devolves into a veritable carnival of misfits.


I agree. The premise could have been developed differently. I stayed for the watches. And to find out what happened.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread needs more watches


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> As a parting curiosity... anyone ever wonder if @Jack might be a WIS? Seems like Twitter (et al) really started to embrace the whole "banning" culture almost immediately after Sporty got the boot from here.
> 
> Kinda make me think the Twitter Twerps got turned onto the whole notion after seeing how the powers-that-be here on WUS flex.
> 
> ...


Cancel culture is stupid for the most part but to be fair, Sporty shouldn't have been banned here but there are several constant whiners on WUS that should be instead. And of course there's a certain person that's currently banned on all social media platforms that should have been banned years ago.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Cancel culture is stupid for the most part but to be fair, Sporty shouldn't have been banned here but there are several constant whiners on WUS that should be instead. And of course there's a certain person that's currently banned on all social media platforms that should have been banned years ago.


a watch enthusiast as well?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> a watch enthusiast as well?


An enthusiasts of too many Big Macs. 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> An enthusiasts of too many Big Macs. 😂


Not on social media, so have no idea who. Not the Royale with cheese?


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Because of the metric system. Le Big Mac. Haha.



Pongster said:


> Not on social media, so have no idea who. Not the Royale with cheese?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

More watch pics you say?










It is really hard to take a good Pic in an office under fluorescent lights!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

You like dogs in Halloween costumes? Step right up.

Tompkins Square Park dog parade 2021 - Gothamist


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You like dogs in Halloween costumes? Step right up.
> 
> Tompkins Square Park dog parade 2021 - Gothamist


Gf.

I'm a big fan of waitress costumes...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I enjoy sometimes skulking through the conversations on here. I don't know the rules, but thought that since watch pics were requested, I'd add one.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> I'm a big fan of waitress costumes...
> 
> View attachment 16202573


I'll have today's special please. 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sugman said:


> I enjoy sometimes skulking through the conversations on here. I don't know the rules, but thought that since watch pics were requested, I'd add one.
> View attachment 16202794


Well, she did work with a Time Lord.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> I enjoy sometimes skulking through the conversations on here. I don't know the rules, but thought that since watch pics were requested, I'd add one.
> View attachment 16202794


OurLady Jenna is at least worth Rolex pasties!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> OurLady Jenna is at least worth Rolex pasties!


Sorry. The 2 Omegas are the best I can offer from my collection.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Not on social media, so have no idea who. Not the Royale with cheese?


Think a guy with terrible hair, a penchant for Diet Coke and is a total loser, although will never admit it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Think a guy with terrible hair, a penchant for Diet Coke and is a total loser, although will never admit it.


Ah. Isnt he a watch enthusiast too?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Here ya go, guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> This is what happens when you don't use flash...
> 
> View attachment 16201728


so that’s what flashing means.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Ah. Isnt he a watch enthusiast too?


Well if wearing a VC too tight and a Rolex President makes you eligible, then yes, I guess so.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Well if wearing a VC too tight and a Rolex President makes you eligible, then yes, I guess so.


He also wears his Golden Ellipse too tight. That’s my favorite of his stash.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> I enjoy sometimes skulking through the conversations on here. I don't know the rules, but thought that since watch pics were requested, I'd add one.
> View attachment 16202794


Reminds me of one of the most asked questions here on WUS - is the watch too BIG?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m lost. Who is this?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

If you're looking for the best camera phone EVER, this is it! First phone* to sport a 1" CMOS sensor with 2.4μm pixel size and phase detection autofocus. With OIS (Optical Image Stabilization), 12-bit RAW and AF coverage of over 90% of the frame, even @Pongster has no excuse for a blurry photo anymore. 😅






I'm DEFINITELY getting one when it's available.
* correction : actually the Leitz phone One was the first 1" sensor in a phone I think but nonetheless it's still quite a feat.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> If you're looking for the best camera phone EVER, this is it! First phone to sport a 1" CMOS sensor with 2.4μm pixel size and phase detection autofocus. With OIS (Optical Image Stabilization), 12-bit RAW and AF coverage of over 90% of the frame, even @Pongster has no excuse for a blurry photo anymore. 😅
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My excuse: cant afford.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m lost. Who is this?


Who?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

since it’s the world series, who’s on first.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My excuse: cant afford.


Really? 
Okay, granted it's gonna be an $1,800 phone but it's nothing compared to what you're spending on watches eh? 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Reminds me of one of the most asked questions here on WUS - is the watch too BIG?


for?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Really?
> Okay, granted it's gonna be an $1,800 phone but it's nothing compared to what you're spending on watches eh? 😉


That’s different. Different asset category. So different rules of expenditure.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> for?


For the ttitts obviously. Isn't it well known among WIS that there's a "rule" regarding how much a watch should cover the wrist? 

In Jenna's case I think it's watch-to-ttitts ratio? 🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> If you're looking for the best camera phone EVER, this is it! First phone* to sport a 1" CMOS sensor with 2.4μm pixel size and phase detection autofocus. With OIS (Optical Image Stabilization), 12-bit RAW and AF coverage of over 90% of the frame, even @Pongster has no excuse for a blurry photo anymore. 😅
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too am interested in this phone, but then I saw a video by this crazy Canadian camera youtuber (love his videos, he's the only guy that uses humor while doing his reviews) It seems that the sensor on the new Sony is not a real 1 inch sensor, or at least the usable portion of it for photography as he explains based on an article from dpreview














Sony just packed a 1” stacked CMOS sensor into the Xperia Pro-I, but there’s a catch


Sony has just announced the Xperia Pro-I, which packs the 1"-type stacked CMOS sensor from the RX100 VII into a smartphone barely bigger than its peers. It only uses ~60% of the imaging area though, and this matters.




www.dpreview.com





I am far from having your knowledge in cameras, what do you think of the video and the article? is this phone truly a game changer, or some clever stunt?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> I too am interested in this phone, but then I saw a video by this crazy Canadian camera youtuber (love his videos, he's the only guy that uses humor while doing his reviews) It seems that the sensor on the new Sony is not a real 1 inch sensor, or at least the usable portion of it for photography as he explains based on an article from dpreview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In other words, will it yield clear images even if used by Pong?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Gf.
> 
> In other words, will it yield clear images even if used by Pong?


FIFY. 😇


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> In other words, will it yield clear images even if used by Pong?


Slow down there, we went to the Moon only fifty years ago, you're asking for a lot 🤪


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m lost. Who is this?


Bad orange man 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I too am interested in this phone, but then I saw a video by this crazy Canadian camera youtuber (love his videos, he's the only guy that uses humor while doing his reviews) It seems that the sensor on the new Sony is not a real 1 inch sensor, or at least the usable portion of it for photography as he explains based on an article from dpreview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though the lens employed may not offer full coverage on the entire sensor (thus the reduced pixel count from 20MP to 12MP), _*the larger 2.4μm pixel size I believe IS the highlight.*_ Cellphone camera sensors have been plagued by their small pixel size and it's been their Achilles heels since forever. The DPreview article covered this in details so I'm not repeating. Basically, the major difference, in items of noise performance at least, between different sensor form factors has been the pixel size.

I'm no expert but that's my understanding of the most important performance difference between 1/1.7", APS-C, 35mm full-frame, and medium format sensors...their ability to gather light instead of relying on amplifiers to boost the signal (creating nose in the process) for higher iso settings.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> since it’s the world series, who’s on first.


Who’s on second?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Washed a little with hand soap and looks like new.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Even though the lens employed may not offer full coverage on the entire sensor (thus the reduced pixel count from 20MP to 12MP), _*the larger 2.4μm pixel size I believe IS the highlight.*_ Cellphone camera sensors have been plagued by their small pixel size and it's been their Achilles heels since forever. The DPreview article covered this in details so I'm not repeating. Basically, the major difference, in items of noise performance at least, between different sensor form factors has been the pixel size.
> 
> I'm no expert but that's my understanding of the most important performance difference between 1/1.7", APS-C, 35mm full-frame, and medium format sensors...their ability to gather light instead of relying on amplifiers to boost the signal (creating nose in the process) for higher iso settings.


#godfrey

Here's a couple of actual photos taken by the Xperia pro-i in full size. Yes it may not offer the same resolution as my D5 if we go pixel-peeping, but the images rendered offered enough fine details and very good skin tone for this phone to be a serious contender.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> In other words, will it yield clear images even if used by Pong?


Will ANY camera yield clear images if used by Pong???


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Slow down there, we went to the Moon only fifty years ago, you're asking for a lot


#nra(1)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Even though the lens employed may not offer full coverage on the entire sensor (thus the reduced pixel count from 20MP to 12MP), _*the larger 2.4μm pixel size I believe IS the highlight.*_ Cellphone camera sensors have been plagued by their small pixel size and it's been their Achilles heels since forever. The DPreview article covered this in details so I'm not repeating. Basically, the major difference, in items of noise performance at least, between different sensor form factors has been the pixel size.
> 
> I'm no expert but that's my understanding of the most important performance difference between 1/1.7", APS-C, 35mm full-frame, and medium format sensors...their ability to gather light instead of relying on amplifiers to boost the signal (creating nose in the process) for higher iso settings.


So if a camera phone were designed the size of a brick, would that solve the pixel problem?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Will ANY camera yield clear images if used by Pong???


If Pong starts to offer clear photos, I will think that his watches are fakes! 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Who’s on second?


What’s His Name is on second


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> What’s His Name is on second


Godfrey

I Don’t Know’s on third


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jenna meme sighting


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> since it’s the world series, who’s on first.





mav said:


> Who’s on second?





Pongster said:


> What’s His Name is on second





Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I Don’t Know’s on third


MrsBS and I were about to leave on our first vacation together, sitting on the plane waiting for it to pull away from the gate. I found the skit on my phone and played it for her. She'd never seen it before. She laughed and laughed.

A minute or so later, she asked me, "So... who was the first baseman?" I said, Yes, it's Who. She looked at me again and then it clicked. She cracked up and we watched it again.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Jenna meme sighting
> 
> View attachment 16204399


Does this have BSF’s imprimatur?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Does this have BSF’s imprimatur?


Probably not, but her expression -- "wtf are you on about" -- is probably what she'd show to _me_.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Probably not, but her expression -- "wtf are you on about" -- is probably what she'd show to _me_.


Does she showing anything to you have BSF’s imprimatur?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> So if a camera phone were designed the size of a brick, would that solve the pixel problem?


No need to guess - we could simply ask Hasselblad to custom made a camera for you with the phone functions built-in...

And until then, this is the form factor you can expect. And given phones these days are only limited by the size of the screen and the battery really to go smaller, the size should remain more or less the same. 😉


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> In other words, will it yield clear images even if used by Pong?


If it does then we will know that true sentient AI has been developed.

NO way I would ever get a 1800 phone. If I needed a camera that good I'd buy a dedicated one so I wouldn't have to upgrade in 2 years.

I LOVED my Nokia 1020, the one with the big camera hump. I wish folks could get away from the ultrathin slab fetish so we could have reasonably priced specialty phones like that.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> If I needed a camera that good I'd buy a dedicated one so I wouldn't have to upgrade in 2 years.


Here's the thing - I already have this. 










So a camera phone with a decent camera that I can have on me all the time has been what I'm after for a while.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Here's the thing - I already have this.
> 
> View attachment 16204671
> 
> ...


IS THAT A NIKON IN YOUR POCKET OR ARE YOU HAPPY TO SEE ME


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> IS THAT A NIKON IN YOUR POCKET OR ARE YOU HAPPY TO SEE ME


GF

I had a proper digital SLR for... I dunno, maybe a year or two. Bought it from a friend, then sold it to my sister who needed it way more than I did, taking it on her research project trips. Took great photos and zoomed in way closer than any of my phones have done (can't beat physics).

I have a point-n-shoot, but it's hard to use it as anything other than a reserve backup to save my phone's battery on a trip. It zooms closer, and the pics looks pretty danged good, but it's incrementally losing its advantages every year.

I'd love to get an SLR again someday. I'm just not going anywhere that'd make it worth carrying.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm just not going anywhere that'd make it worth carrying.


Personally the who is always more important than the where 😉


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Surprising results from a poll that I conducted on my IG - Sub vs SMP. A few hundred people voted so it's as scientific as it can get. 😂

As much hatred Rolex gets these days, people overwhelmingly preferred the old Fat Boy Sub over the SMP, 67% to 33%. With all the fanfare the SMP receives these days, I honesty thought it would be much, much closer.










But Rolex is still king, despite the haters.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Surprising results from a poll that I conducted on my IG - Sub vs SMP. A few hundred people voted so it's as scientific as it can get. 😂
> 
> As much hatred Rolex gets these days, people overwhelmingly preferred the old Fat Boy Sub over the SMP, 67% to 33%. With all the fanfare the SMP receives these days, I honesty thought it would be much, much closer.
> 
> ...


Yeah, until it comes down to buying the sub for $14K (I think, is it that high now?) versus the SMP for $5kish or less. I think most folks voting for the sub see themselves getting one for retail and immediately having watch equity on wrist.

I'm reaching the point where I want my sport watches to be something I can actually wear without worry, bang it off concrete or on a metal scuba tank, who cares? Reach my hand through a mess of metal pipes, why not? Ooh, take a dip into a hot tub with a blistering high chlorine level, sure!

Can't really do that with my rolex watches anymore. Of course I'm so cheap I barely even do that with a sxk009, reaching for a g-shock when work is anticipated


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Personally the who is always more important than the where 😉


Yeah, that's true. And when I was typing out that post, I wondered what it'd be like to take pics of Norman with the point-n-shoot.

It's something I kinda miss about shooting with film. Data might as well be infinite (I joke, "electrons are free"), but film is limited. You have to decide, "Is this shot going to be worth it? Do I want to invest the time and money to develop this scene when I only have thirty-odd frames on this roll to use?" It's part of the extra effort you _choose to expend_ when you take a photo.

I don't use film anymore, of course, but maybe if I make it more difficult for myself to take photos, I'll take fewer worthless photos and more more-interesting ones. Less quantity, but more quality.

"You ever sit with an old person and look at their photos? Every photo's got a story. 'What's this, Grandma?' 'Here is a picture of your great-grandfather, standing besides Charles Lindbergh.'" ... "Can you imagine listening to the stories of old peoples' photos fifty years from now, how terrible of an experience that's going to be? 'What's this, Grandma?' 'Here is a picture of my breakfast...'"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, that's true. And when I was typing out that post, I wondered what it'd be like to take pics of Norman with the point-n-shoot.
> 
> It's something I kinda miss about shooting with film. Data might as well be infinite (I joke, "electrons are free"), but film is limited. You have to decide, "Is this shot going to be worth it? Do I want to invest the time and money to develop this scene when I only have thirty-odd frames on this roll to use?" It's part of the extra effort you _choose to expend_ when you take a photo.
> 
> ...


Used to shoot on film exclusively myself and to tell you the truth, it was an EXPENSIVE learning curve! But because of that expensive exercise I learned to not shoot excessively until I'm happy with everything even when I'm on my phone. 

I do photograph meals, but only when it's with good company and worth photographing. So in my scenario the conversation would go, "here's a picture of a steak, grandpa had a dinner gathering with your auntie Amy and your grandma at Feather and Bone 30 years ago in Hong Kong. We had a lot of fun that evening!" 😉

Still shoot film once in a blue moon, but only because I want a particular look that I can't really get on digital (try getting the Fuji "Velvia" look on digital!) regardless of what you do in post. 

And when I do shoot on film this is my go to.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> I'm reaching the point where I want my sport watches to be something I can actually wear without worry, bang it off concrete or on a metal scuba tank, who cares? Reach my hand through a mess of metal pipes, why not?


You KNOW that's the point of having a "poor man's Rolex"! 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

For you Ted Lasso fans… I went as Coach Beard for Halloween this year! (Celebrating early at our firm costume contest!)


















I feel like Coach Beard would wear a chronograph, being a soccer (football) coach and all!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

cheu_f50 said:


> @Brey17 @jason10mm
> 
> 2021 release acquired!
> 
> View attachment 16184033


Washington State just got their allotments! Got a call from my local store. Also, was able to pick up a couple of Yama 18s.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Yeah, until it comes down to buying the sub for $14K (I think, is it that high now?) versus the SMP for $5kish or less. I think most folks voting for the sub see themselves getting one for retail and immediately having watch equity on wrist.
> 
> I'm reaching the point where I want my sport watches to be something I can actually wear without worry, bang it off concrete or on a metal scuba tank, who cares? Reach my hand through a mess of metal pipes, why not? Ooh, take a dip into a hot tub with a blistering high chlorine level, sure!
> 
> Can't really do that with my rolex watches anymore. Of course I'm so cheap I barely even do that with a sxk009, reaching for a g-shock when work is anticipated


Well, I actually have been beating my sub no-date to a degree. I figure since I won’t be selling it, I have the “luxury” of wearing it without worry.









See? Here it is worn precariously over a hardwood floor!








Over tile!








A few feet away from water! Chlorinated water! And concrete!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> For you Ted Lasso fans… I went as Coach Beard for Halloween this year! (Celebrating early at our firm costume contest!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And did your colleagues “get” it? Or did you have to explain?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 16205203
> 
> 
> 
> Washington State just got their allotments! Got a call from my local store. Also, was able to pick up a couple of Yama 18s.


Dang. Beats my stash!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> Yeah, until it comes down to buying the sub for $14K (I think, is it that high now?) versus the SMP for $5kish or less. I think most folks voting for the sub see themselves getting one for retail and immediately having watch equity on wrist.
> 
> I'm reaching the point where I want my sport watches to be something I can actually wear without worry, bang it off concrete or on a metal scuba tank, who cares? Reach my hand through a mess of metal pipes, why not? Ooh, take a dip into a hot tub with a blistering high chlorine level, sure!
> 
> Can't really do that with my rolex watches anymore. Of course I'm so cheap I barely even do that with a sxk009, reaching for a g-shock when work is anticipated


I beat up all my watches to a degree, Rolex or not. Even my Overseas is pretty scratched up. But totally get that everyone has a different perspective and opinions on this. If I owned a PN Daytona, it would be kinda crazy to wear that outside the house given its value.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> And did your colleagues “get” it? Or did you have to explain?


Most everyone got it! Most watch or have heard of the show!

I had a full track suit and everything


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I beat up all my watches to a degree, Rolex or not. Even my Overseas is pretty scratched up.


Really?? You're killing me, dude.

Gonna report you to Vacheron...



mav said:


> If I owned a PN Daytona, it would be kinda crazy to wear that outside the house given its value.


Tell you what: Get a PN Daytona and I'll show you how to wear it outside. It's gonna be a long-term lesson.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m lost. Who is this?


Donald Trump


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Really?? You're killing me, dude.
> 
> Gonna report you to Vacheron...
> 
> ...


Umm as long as the life lesson doesn’t involve any weapons or me getting jumped. 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was hanging out with my dad earlier today.

He asked me if my uncle told me his sad Rolex story.

i said no. So my dad told me.

My uncle bought a YG DD with diamond bezel from an AD back in the 80s. So recently it wasnt working anymore so he sent it back to the same AD for repair. AD sent it to RSC and then RSC said bill for standard service and repair is about USD1,000 but they would charge USD9,000 more to change the bezel to the correct one since it appears the diamond bezel is aftermarket.

My uncle got mad since he bought it as is from the AD and all along he thought it was a factory bezel. Am thinking, maybe it didnt matter then?

So he just got back the watch without it being serviced.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pre-ordered the Pro-I today! Expected delivery 20 Dec. 😱


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Pre-ordered the Pro-I today! Expected delivery 20 Dec. 😱


Better hope they don't come out with the Pro-I-2 in the meantime 🤪


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Pre-ordered the Pro-I today! Expected delivery 20 Dec. 😱


What year?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

My longest owned and still worn watches are 2 Omegas and a Rolex. I purchased the Seamaster from Dubai, and it was my daily beater for about ten years. After that, I bought the Rolex 1530 from Lisbon and the Speedy from Boston, all in 1990.

Omega Seamaster Polaris Quartz Ref. DB 396.1022
Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date Ref. 1530
Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch Ref. 105.012-66 CB









Omega Seamaster Polaris Quartz Ref. DB 396.1022









Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date Ref. 1530









Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch Ref. 105.012-66 CB


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> My longest owned and still worn watches are 2 Omegas and a Rolex. I purchased the Seamaster from Dubai, and it was my daily beater for about ten years. After that, I bought the Rolex 1530 from Lisbon and the Speedy from Boston, all in 1990.
> 
> Omega Seamaster Polaris Quartz Ref. DB 396.1022
> Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date Ref. 1530
> ...


Spent some time in Lisbon in the 80's. Definitely an interesting place. I did have some difficulty getting used to the local business hours and the 11pm dinners though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Got my Pfizer booster just now, mixing with the J&J I got in March. This means I’ll feel more comfortable taking the train to work.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> What year?


Should have asked that question when I ordered my blue Overseas...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date Ref. 1530


Very Genta-esque, no?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Spent some time in Lisbon in the 80's. Definitely an interesting place. I did have some difficulty getting used to the local business hours and the *11pm dinners* though.


Had neighbors from Greece; they said that was their usual dinnertime too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been wearing this for a couple of days...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Very Genta-esque, no?


Very very much so!! 🤨🧐 👍😊


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Very Genta-esque, no?


The Seamaster above it was a Genta design if i recall correctly


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Got my Pfizer booster just now, mixing with the J&J I got in March. This means I’ll feel more comfortable taking the train to work.


Got my second Moderna shot now. Mixing with my two shots of Sinovac in May.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Had dinner with the boss. Her classmate is getting a Nismo 370Z (to add to his AMG, M4 and TRD 86). He preferred it to the newer 400Z.

So i dared ask: when am i getting my 370Z?

She said i will only get a sports car if i sell one of my watches. So i guess i will never have a sports car from her.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Had dinner with the boss. Her classmate is getting a Nismo 370Z (to add to his AMG, M4 and TRD 86). He preferred it to the newer 400Z.
> 
> So i dared ask: when am i getting my 370Z?
> 
> She said i will only get a sports car if i sell one of my watches. So i guess i will never have a sports car from her.


So you just have to sell watch? Just sell a G shock, or throw it away and tell her you sold it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> So you just have to sell watch? Just sell a G shock, or throw it away and tell her you sold it.


she doesnt consider those as part of my watch collection. That would have been compliance if what she said was a legal mandate. 

in her mind, i only have certain watches (the ones i use when i drive for her).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Her classmate did say that he really likes cars and he just has a Swatch, a TW Steel and a G-shock for watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I also retorted that he had to get that Nismo (and not just any ordinary Nissan sports car). Not sure what is an analogy for watch collecting.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not quite getting a VC to complete a trinity trio if you have AP and PP already.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Nor is it exactly like getting Grand Seiko and Credor after having Lange and GO already. Hmmm.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> What year?


I'm hoping this year...
Now that you mentioned it perhaps it's actually 2022? 😳


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Spent some time in Lisbon in the 80's. Definitely an interesting place. I did have some difficulty getting used to the local business hours and the 11pm dinners though.


I was there last week. It's getting easier to eat at most restaurants around 8:00, at least in Lisbon.
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Better hope they don't come out with the Pro-I-2 in the meantime 🤪


Wouldn't matter. My D5 is over 5 years old and with 500,000+ shots...still serving me absolutely fine. No desire to upgrade to the D6 at all as it doesn't offer much over the old model.

Phones are the same to me, as long as they serve my purpose I'll keep them as long as it will last...









until they put a better photo sensor in a phone then I'll definitely be the first to order! 🤣😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I also retorted that he had to get that Nismo (and not just any ordinary Nissan sports car). Not sure what is an analogy for watch collecting.


A modded Casioak? 😝


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Got my Pfizer booster just now, mixing with the J&J I got in March. This means I’ll feel more comfortable taking the train to work.


Good decision.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> So you just have to sell watch? Just sell a G shock, or throw it away and tell her you sold it.


Exactly unless she specified Pong’s favorite. Actually Pong could likely sell one of his favorites from his massive collection in order to buy a sports car he won’t be able to get in and out of by the time he’s my age.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Good decision.


We were at Walter Reed, and my intent was to get the flu shot as usual, then get the covid booster somewhere else. Walter Reed's website last week said they weren't mixing booster shots, at least not yet. They must've updated their guidance since then to align with the CDC and FDA. So, I got my flu shot, and both I and MrsBS got our Pfizer boosters. Just convenient to keep as much of our health records there as we can.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

HOLY MOLY IT'S NATIONAL CAT DAY








National Cat Day - October 29


National Cat Day is celebrated on October 29. It was created by Colleen Paige to bring awareness to the number of cats that need to be rescued each year.




nationaltoday.com


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Got my second Moderna shot now. Mixing with my two shots of Sinovac in May.


Wow lucky enough to get an actual good old fashioned attenuated vaccine!

I'm assuming you're not in the US because as far as I know that's not approved here as of yet.

With our politics and strong pharmaceutical lobbying I'm going to guess they may never allow it, which is sad because it's the only type of job I'll take any time soon.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Wow lucky enough to get an actual good old fashioned attenuated vaccine!
> 
> I'm assuming you're not in the US because as far as I know that's not approved here as of yet.
> 
> With our politics and strong pharmaceutical lobbying I'm going to guess they may never allow it, which is sad because it's the only type of job I'll take any time soon.


I thought J&J used an attenuated virus.

Nah... well, wait, what's the difference between an attenuated virus and an adenovirus? @5959HH ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My favorite display caseback watch:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually no:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought J&J used an attenuated virus.
> 
> Nah... well, wait, what's the difference between an attenuated virus and an adenovirus? @5959HH ?


Unfortunately virology has never been my strongpoint and will defer to someone else. My decisions regarding which vaccines to take and when are mostly intuitive, and decided I wanted the two Pfizer shots rather than the J&J after my COVID19 illness but waited until I had a negative NP swab. I also decided I’ll have a third Pfizer booster shot 7-8 months after my second shot which will be November or December.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Exactly unless she specified Pong’s favorite. Actually Pong could likely sell one of his favorites from his massive collection in order to buy a sports car he won’t be able to get in and out of by the time he’s my age.


I would be _more_ than happy to sell _any_ of my watches for a sports car. But it'd have to be a Porsche.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> HOLY MOLY IT'S NATIONAL CAT DAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


McKayla says, "It's about time!"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Wow lucky enough to get an actual good old fashioned attenuated vaccine!
> 
> I'm assuming you're not in the US because as far as I know that's not approved here as of yet.
> 
> With our politics and strong pharmaceutical lobbying I'm going to guess they may never allow it, which is sad because it's the only type of job I'll take any time soon.


Yessir. Here in the Philippines.

so i now have a mix of the traditional protein vaccine and this new mRNA vaccine in my system. 

So that’s why the US and Europe doesnt allow the traditional sub-unit vaccines developed by China and India? Hmmm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I actually wouldnt sell any of my watches to buy a car. 

i might just have to think outside the box and come up with an inception-like plan for the boss to get me the 370Z.

and i might have to get a GS chronograph to pair with it.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> My favorite display caseback watch:


And on a nice strap, too. I really like the Hirsch Performance straps. I have a few of them. I have a blue Robby like yours on a Damasko watch (to match the blue seconds hand), but I toned it down a little bit with some black dye.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Any love for this quartz?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Any love for this then?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

These kids won over everybody at the local pumpkin carving contest.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Also mega-adorable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering in the old hood...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Got my Pfizer booster just now, mixing with the J&J I got in March. This means I’ll feel more comfortable taking the train to work.


Getting my second astro Zeneca shot on Wednesday.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> And on a nice strap, too. I really like the Hirsch Performance straps. I have a few of them. I have a blue Robby like yours on a Damasko watch (to match the blue seconds hand), but I toned it down a little bit with some black dye.
> View attachment 16207527


I have one of those straps as well. Just forgot on which watch i put them on


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Getting my second astro Zeneca shot on Wednesday.


People here say AZ is the best of the lot. Just long interval between shots. My boss had em.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any love for this quartz?
> 
> View attachment 16207634


No


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> And on a nice strap, too. I really like the Hirsch Performance straps. I have a few of them. I have a blue Robby like yours on a Damasko watch (to match the blue seconds hand), but I toned it down a little bit with some black dye.
> View attachment 16207527


I have the Robby in Black/orange also, but I don’t have an orange watch anymore. That problem should be rectified reasonably soon though.

I also have a Hirsch James in Honey/black which was marvelous with my speedy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> People here say AZ is the best of the lot. Just long interval between shots. My boss had em.


She gives out shots when you buy a car from her?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For all those getting shots, make sure they don't jab too high on the arm. They might hit the ulnar nerve and you're gonna be in severe pain. That happened to Mrs BSF and she's still in major pain two days after the fact.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When you have nothing to say...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

They should put this guy in charge of designing prisons instead.

A billionaire is bankrolling a giant, windowless dorm in California


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Disclaimer: For humor only and contains a Rolex...

Let's go Brando!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For all those getting shots, make sure they don't jab too high on the arm. They might hit the ulnar nerve and you're gonna be in severe pain. That happened to Mrs BSF and she's still in major pain two days after the fact.


Can’t like that news.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> she doesnt consider those as part of my watch collection. That would have been compliance if what she said was a legal mandate.
> 
> in her mind, i only have certain watches (the ones i use when i drive for her).


Clearly the only option is to get a reasonably decent replica, wear it for a bit, then make a big show of boxing it up and shipping it off.

Sports car earned


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any love for this then?
> 
> View attachment 16207635


Needs a brighter flash now that we've seen what is possible


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So you just have to sell watch? Just sell a G shock, or throw it away and tell her you sold it.


The complete Metal Squares!! 🤩😅


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In Houston for the weekend for a wedding! Some scenery and watch shots!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> In Houston for the weekend for a wedding! Some scenery and watch shots!


Houston’s not my favorite city but neither is Dallas or Austin. San Antonio my favorite Texas big city.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Houston’s not my favorite city but neither is Dallas or Austin. San Antonio my favorite Texas big city.


I have a ton of friends in Dallas and like it. I’ve enjoyed Houston so far, but I’ve only been here a couple of days!

We went out in midtown … I’m 28 and felt like everyone at the bar was 18


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have a ton of friends in Dallas and like it. I’ve enjoyed Houston so far, but I’ve only been here a couple of days!
> 
> We went out in midtown … I’m 28 and felt like everyone at the bar was 18


Just keep in mind you’re in the Wild, Wild West.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Houston’s not my favorite city but neither is Dallas or Austin. San Antonio my favorite Texas big city.


San Antonio you say....


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Scary Halloween, everyone!!! 🎃🎃


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have a ton of friends in Dallas and like it. I’ve enjoyed Houston so far, but I’ve only been here a couple of days!
> 
> We went out in midtown … I’m 28 and felt like everyone at the bar was 18


What was the name of the bar? Asking for a friend.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What was the name of the bar? Asking for a friend.


Dogwood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's time for pumpkins!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Look at this pumpkin!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still under quarantine here. So kids will do their trick or treat inside the house. Just knocking on different rooms. In costume of course.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I’m guessing that we’ll do like we’ve done since we moved into this house — some of the neighbors in our back corner bring out a table and we all put our bowls of candy out for the neighborhood kids to grab from. We have hot apple cider (_mit schuss_ optional) and just hang out in our lawn chairs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Still under quarantine here. So kids will do their trick or treat inside the house. Just knocking on different rooms. In costume of course.


Family quarantine, or civic/regional?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Family quarantine, or civic/regional?


Nationwide


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Nationwide


There’s some movement allowed. But kids not allowed out of the house.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Vintage Halloween pinup art...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Trick or Treat


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Bronze!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Still under quarantine here. So kids will do their trick or treat inside the house. Just knocking on different rooms. In costume of course.


What a great idea! You and Mrs. Pong get a Big Like.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!










Go Cowboys! Gonna be a tough game if Dak doesn't play....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Casting notice for the _Eternals_: No muffin tops need apply.

Gemma: Ha! As if.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What a great idea! You and Mrs. Pong get a Big Like.
> 
> View attachment 16210230


Well, it’s mostly (or more correctly, wholly) Mrs Pong. I was just creative with my own costume.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

In our lobby.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

TWENTY BUCKS AND IT’S NOT COUNTERFEIT


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> TWENTY BUCKS AND IT’S NOT COUNTERFEIT
> 
> 
> View attachment 16211220


So, how does it look on you? Pics please!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So, how does it look on you? Pics please!


I couldn’t bring myself to even touch it. I didn’t have any hand sanitizer on me at the time.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Short trek back to LA!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

How are the mighty fallen!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

OK gentlemen, I’ve got a little conundrum here.

Got a cycling friend who has an absolutely delicious bicycle that he wants to sell me. A Cipollini Dolomia disc with Campagnolo Super Record EPS 12-speed (The latest and greatest electronic shifting groupset), Campagnolo Bora WTO Ultra wheels. CDN$20000 easy. It is practically new. He has ridden it three times.

One of a kind paint job. It’s metallic purple but turns copper depending on the angle.

He would sell for CDN$15000. So decent deal but I don’t feel like dumping that much cash out at this time.

He says he might trade for a Rolex. .

If I do, the Airking would be the only candidate I would be willing to give up. He’s probably want a bit of cash too.

But bikes depreciate and the latest and greatest gear soon becomes the not so latest and greatest. Rolex steel, not so much.

I should come to my senses and calm down and not do it. But it sure is nice!!!

Actually I probably won’t need advice as I’ll figure it out but I have to tell somebody about this!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s the one furthest away.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Can you ride an Air King?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> OK gentlemen, I’ve got a little conundrum here.
> 
> Got a cycling friend who has an absolutely delicious bicycle that he wants to sell me. A Cipollini Dolomia disc with Campagnolo Super Record EPS 12-speed (The latest and greatest electronic shifting groupset), Campagnolo Bora WTO Ultra wheels. CDN$20000 easy. It is practically new. He has ridden it three times.
> 
> ...


Got a better idea: See if your lady would like to donate something for a good cause...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got a better idea: See if your lady would like to donate something for a good cause...


Umm…..no.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> OK gentlemen, I’ve got a little conundrum here.
> 
> Got a cycling friend who has an absolutely delicious bicycle that he wants to sell me. A Cipollini Dolomia disc with Campagnolo Super Record EPS 12-speed (The latest and greatest electronic shifting groupset), Campagnolo Bora WTO Ultra wheels. CDN$20000 easy. It is practically new. He has ridden it three times.
> 
> ...


Would you ride it more than your Cipollini?

Hell, I don’t think I’d trade my homebuilt BMC for a Rolex even if the guy said he didn’t want cash for the balance.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> OK gentlemen, I’ve got a little conundrum here.
> 
> Got a cycling friend who has an absolutely delicious bicycle that he wants to sell me. A Cipollini Dolomia disc with Campagnolo Super Record EPS 12-speed (The latest and greatest electronic shifting groupset), Campagnolo Bora WTO Ultra wheels. CDN$20000 easy. It is practically new. He has ridden it three times.
> 
> ...











When I read your post I immediately swapped out my DJ36 for my AK. Obviously I’m not in your shoes but no question in my mind which I’d choose between an AK and overpriced bicycle.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Monday, Monday...


----------



## Bronco1444 (Sep 10, 2020)

Wow its crazy this thread has been going for so many years. Was anyone around for the original OoO thread and its beginning?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Monday, Monday...
> 
> View attachment 16211728


Congrats to the Boys. Winning even without Dak.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bronco1444 said:


> Wow its crazy this thread has been going for so many years. Was anyone around for the original OoO thread and its beginning?


I think there are a number of ‘em here. Welcome to OoO. Post away.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Bronco1444 said:


> Wow its crazy this thread has been going for so many years. Was anyone around for the original OoO thread and its beginning?


Yup. The original was a trolling dumpster fire that we just kept feeding until it fed us back.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Paying 15k for a depreciating asset like a bicycle is even more ridiculous than paying the same amount for a Rolex. Though the Rolex will more than likely appreciate even the universally unloved Air King and not give you chaffing to the groin area.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s the one furthest away.


Sappie,

Seems like a case of Rolex redundancy (your current collection if memory serves) versus bike redundancy. You are a much more dedicated collector of both than I, but perhaps this approach might help sort it out:

Stipulate: You really don’t want to lose the AirKing or other more permanent pieces. You could live with redundancy in the bike area but you would wind up parking one of the road bikes and tweaking/maintaining/riding the other - might even upgrade the frame a time or two in the future. As you say, they are more temporary devices and depreciate [a lot].

Best option is to buy it at the right price or pass. Selling your other ride is an option but the season is off (I’m sitting on a higher-end Trek right now for the same reason).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Sappie,
> 
> Seems like a case of Rolex redundancy (your current collection if memory serves) versus bike redundancy. You are a much more dedicated collector of both than I, but perhaps this approach might help sort it out:
> 
> ...


This. But Sappie just pulling our leg. He can very well afford both. Just makes it interesting when you view a bike in terms of a watch.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> This. But Sappie just pulling our leg. He can very well afford both. Just makes it interesting when you view a bike in terms of a watch.


Yes probably, but I like the idea of tangible sacrifices being weighed against each other (mostly because I’m consciously living smaller - or trying to). So, we will help Sappie downsize by suggesting, signally, coercing… 👹


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Yes probably, but I like the idea of tangible sacrifices being weighed against each other (mostly because I’m consciously living smaller - or trying to). So, we will help Sappie downsize by suggesting, signally, coercing… 👹


Like the sports car vs watch debate?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Like the sports car vs watch debate?


Slight difference: Riding bikes can help the cardiovascular landscape a bit more than sports cars or watches - providing you keep them aimed in the right direction. But, “toy versus toy-“ absolutely similar.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Slight difference: Riding bikes can help the cardiovascular landscape a bit more than sports cars or watches - providing you keep them aimed in the right direction. But, “toy versus toy-“ absolutely similar.


Totally good advice @[email protected] and @Pongster ! And @BarracksSi and @5959HH too.

I already have a couple of high-end Italian bikes and a high-end non-Italian.

And I do have a redundancy of watches let alone 7 Rolex.

Just a fun mental exercise really.

And it’s an opportunity to get my friend into watches too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Totally good advice @[email protected] and @Pongster ! And @BarracksSi and @5959HH too.
> 
> I already have a couple of high-end Italian bikes and a high-end non-Italian.
> 
> ...


Since I'm not into bikes I'd say nay. 
And if we're looking at them as appreciating asset against a depreciating asset? The answer is definitely a simple no.

But if you're saying you WANT that bike, there's your answer.

And we all know the only correct answer on OoO, politically or not, is *BOTH*!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Since I'm not into bikes I'd say nay.
> And if we're looking at them as appreciating asset against a depreciating asset? The answer is definitely a simple no.
> 
> But if you're saying you WANT that bike, there's your answer.
> ...


That’s what I’m thinking.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just finished putting together my daughter’s custom guitar. She painted the body.










My son and I built an electric guitar several years ago so my daughter gets one too.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Totally good advice @[email protected] and @Pongster ! And @BarracksSi and @5959HH too.
> 
> I already have a couple of high-end Italian bikes and a high-end non-Italian.
> 
> ...


It's interesting but my millionaire friend, he who won't spend more than a couple of hundred on a watch, has a wife and they both don't understand my love for watches, but the wife has a collection of pushbikes in a room dedicated to them.

I don't even currently own a watch box. I went to his 60th yesterday and he got his birthday gift black IP Citizen eco-drive diver and wanted me to fawn all over but hardly glanced at my Speedy Pro.

He doesn't judge me though and remembers me salivating over the old Omega Speedmaster adds in the magazines in the early 70's.

Interestingly, another guest had a Breitling Avenger with a yellow dial. We were the only ones with expensive watches.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I'd do the swap - you got loadsa watches - and the Airking aint the best of em

This is a beautiful bike - the Ferrari of bikes - art, as well as sport, as well as leisure, as well as fitness, as well as cooool - heck you could hang it on the wall and just appreciate the pure form n function

it will depreciate in value but it will give pleasure 

and who's to say Rolex madness aint gonna cool - go on, go upstream, dont follow the crowd, get that Italian thoroughbred

s


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Monday, Monday...
> 
> View attachment 16211728


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Bronco1444 said:


> Wow its crazy this thread has been going for so many years. Was anyone around for the original OoO thread and its beginning?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Like the sports car vs watch debate?


Speaking of sports cars, I went to check on Fiat's Spyder on their website last night. As of this week, it's _gone_. It is no more. It has ceased to be.

At least from the USA site. Sucks because I think it's got the most character-for-the-dollar you can buy new anymore. (or used to be able to buy)


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Slight difference: Riding bikes can help the cardiovascular landscape a bit more than sports cars or watches - providing you keep them aimed in the right direction. But, “toy versus toy-“ absolutely similar.


Not true. When Bro Samasters Rolex landed him that bartender at the wedding this weekend he got in some cardiovascular exercise as well


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Power breakfast at the airport as I get delayed again and again


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Not true. When Bro Samasters Rolex landed him that bartender at the wedding this weekend he got in some cardiovascular exercise as well


Jason,

I will concede, but only upon seeing a play-by-play narrative from the young, Rolex-wearing traveler. 👹

Things coming back together a bit down your way?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Yes. The power of Weiss compelled AA to get me on an earlier flight where at least I can see first class from my seat in coach


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> Well, I'd do the swap - you got loadsa watches - and the Airking aint the best of em
> 
> This is a beautiful bike - the Ferrari of bikes - art, as well as sport, as well as leisure, as well as fitness, as well as cooool - heck you could hang it on the wall and just appreciate the pure form n function
> 
> ...


And then there is that!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Not true. When Bro Samasters Rolex landed him that bartender at the wedding this weekend he got in some cardiovascular exercise as well


I wouldn’t say it was the watch


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of sports cars, I went to check on Fiat's Spyder on their website last night. As of this week, it's _gone_. It is no more. It has ceased to be.


Not sure this qualifies as a sports car but it definitely hugs the ground...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure this qualifies as a sports car but it definitely hugs the ground...
> 
> View attachment 16212380


Not a fan of bagged cars…. (Imo)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If you want to find a fun neighborhood for Halloween, look no further than this street in Greenwich Village.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And if you want to just celebrate the harvest season...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Doctor let Clara drive the Tardis. She might have been drinking...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> <snip>
> 
> *But bikes depreciate and the latest and greatest gear soon becomes the not so latest and greatest. Rolex steel, not so much.*
> 
> ...


Who cares about depreciation? most luxury items depreciate, others simply vanish in smoke, like your cigars; you already have a Rolex collection, and a no less sizable high end bike collection, what's another 15K spent on either? get the bike!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF might be ok living here...










Would have to be a corner unit, of course.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure this qualifies as a sports car but it definitely hugs the ground...
> 
> View attachment 16212380


hashtagStanceLyfe


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A very popular nightclub back in the day (The Limelight) is now a pizza joint. Oy.

Yes, it was a deconsecrated church.










You could always get in if you were with a hot blonde...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's the Mrs' birthday, it's been a good day ☺


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Who cares about depreciation? most luxury items depreciate, others simply vanish in smoke, like your cigars; you already have a Rolex collection, and a no less sizable high end bike collection, what's another 15K spent on either? get the bike!


That is a valid point. Both are luxury items. And I haven’t purchased watches with value-appreciation in mind. And I have spent close to that amount before on a bike….


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Happy Bday Mrs Mui


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> It's the Mrs' birthday, it's been a good day ☺
> 
> View attachment 16212443
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to Mrs. Mui... did you get yourself a new watch to celebrate the occasion?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Happy birthday to Mrs. Mui... did you get yourself a new watch to celebrate the occasion?


Isn't that Rule #9 for all WIS?

Happy birthday, Mrs. Dick!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> It's the Mrs' birthday, it's been a good day
> 
> View attachment 16212443
> 
> ...


That looks delicious! Happy Birthday to Mrs. Mui!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> …..you already have a Rolex collection, and a no less sizable high end bike collection, what's another 15K spent on either? get the bike!


Oh, I’ll add that my bike “collection is not comparable in size to the watch collection. 20 vs. 5. And bikes take up more space.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> It's the Mrs' birthday, it's been a good day
> 
> View attachment 16212443
> 
> ...


Oh nice!!! Really great to hear! And Bro Dick, you really did it up well! Looks delicious!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, I’ll add that my bike “collection is not comparable in size to the watch collection. 20 vs. 5. And bikes take up more space.


I was talking about your Rolex colection, that would be 7 vs 5 then, so, for fairness sake, you need to add 2 more bikes, ergo, get the bike! 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Mrs. Mui! 😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

After work, time to play!! 😜😇


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I enjoy some of the back-and-forths in this thread. It's nice to be able to occasionally contribute. I hope all had a good Halloween this year. We are able to move about in my neck of the woods. After not being able to do it last year, I was ready for the kids to start coming by a little early this year.








My son decided everyone needed to have a Merry Halloween...








On Saturday he tested for his red belt (one step below black belt). One of his breaks was a running jumping reverse side kick, which he successfully completed.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I was talking about your Rolex colection, that would be 7 vs 5 then, so, for fairness sake, you need to add 2 more bikes, ergo, get the bike!


Ah, you are correct then!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugman said:


> I enjoy some of the back-and-forths in this thread. It's nice to be able to occasionally contribute. I hope all had a good Halloween this year. We are able to move about in my neck of the woods. After not being able to do it last year, I was ready for the kids to start coming by a little early this year.
> View attachment 16212883
> 
> My son decided everyone needed to have a Merry Halloween...
> ...


Congrats!!

I’ll never forget my black belt test from back when I was 17 or 18. Recently went back to sit on a testing board at my dojo and have been training at adult classes on weekends with some of my old teachers!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS used me as her model for practicing renal sonography this weekend. She found a fluid cyst in my left kidney and has vetoed any coffee for the foreseeable future. God help me.


GF

Saw the doc today. She said, “Coffee? No problem that I can find. Your blood numbers are good anyway and it’s a small cyst, too.”

It’s back!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I’ll never forget my black belt test from back when I was 17 or 18. Recently went back to sit on a testing board at my dojo and have been training at adult classes on weekends with some of my old teachers!


My 1st and 2nd dan tests were rough. I had a few puke breaks in the middle of ‘em…got the crap beat out of me.

I still help out with some of the classes when asked, but try to take a pretty hands-off approach with the ones in which he’s participating. We talk technique and effort when he gets home. All in all, he’s got a talent for it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugman said:


> My 1st and 2nd dan tests were rough. I had a few puke breaks in the middle of ‘em…got the crap beat out of me.
> 
> I still help out with some of the classes when asked, but try to take a pretty hands-off approach with the ones in which he’s participating. We talk technique and effort when he gets home. All in all, he’s got a talent for it.


That’s great! 

I enjoy that we had actual sparring with limited gear and basically anything above the belt was game. We would have 2-on-1s with the current black belts (although, they’d hold back a bit). 

I haven’t taught much, and sadly, after 10+ years, I’ve forgotten most of my forms. But most of my sparring technique, reflexes, physical strength, and flexibility are there! My cardio stamina, not so much


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy birthday to Mrs Mui!

Sap, I say you trade the Air King for the bike. YOLO.

Finished up my last weekend of helping to coach flag football - what a rewarding experience.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> That’s great!
> 
> I enjoy that we had actual sparring with limited gear and basically anything above the belt was game. We would have 2-on-1s with the current black belts (although, they’d hold back a bit).
> 
> I haven’t taught much, and sadly, after 10+ years, I’ve forgotten most of my forms. But most of my sparring technique, reflexes, physical strength, and flexibility are there! My cardio stamina, not so much


Yeah, I sometimes go through forms with my son. I have to cheat with a video...and I'm a better coach than practitioner. Sometimes I'll spar with some of the higher belts. At 55, I can still hold my own with most of them. It's mostly because I'm smarter (have seen the tricks and know a few they haven't seen, yet). I run 4-5 miles 3x per week, so that helps with the stamina, but sparring definitely requires a different kind of cardio conditioning.

It's still fun to to hop on the mat, though. My son asked me to show him how to do jumping hapkido rolls over a couple of chairs last week in prep for his test. I hadn't done it in probably 4 years. I did it...and was able to walk the next day. I was pretty tickled about that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@mav, you don't suck anymore!










McKayla (the cat) was as impressed as Mrs. BSF, which is to say, not at all.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav, you don't suck anymore!
> 
> View attachment 16213242
> 
> ...


You did well acquiring that VCO Blue, not easily obtainable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> You did well acquiring that VCO Blue, not easily obtainable.


You don't know the half of it. When I brought it in to be sized, the SA asked me where I got it, West Coast or East Coast, dealer or boutique, did I pay MSRP, and on and on... I think she used to work for the KGB.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Bronco1444 said:


> Wow its crazy this thread has been going for so many years. Was anyone around for the original OoO thread and its beginning?


I went back and checked... I came in on Jul 19, 2017 at post #274 but drop out for long stretches.

I see Mav, BarracksSi, and BigSeikoFan just ahead of me (and probably others as well) but the thread opened on June 28th so there wasn't much of a gap.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> I went back and checked... I came in on Jul 19, 2017 at post #274 but drop out for long stretches.
> 
> I see Mav, BarracksSi, and BigSeikoFan just ahead of me (and probably others as well) but the thread opened on June 28th so there wasn't much of a gap.


I suppose I was on pretty early too, in 2017. But not one of the very very first guys.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Bronco1444 said:


> Wow its crazy this thread has been going for so many years. Was anyone around for the original OoO thread and its beginning?


Did a bit more scrolling... amusingly,
2 members banned (including OP) from the first page
1 additional from page 2
2 more from page 3
Another 1 from page 5

I can't even guess how many have been banned in total over the years, lol.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a newbie here but been on the WUS since Ernie invited me back in the early 00's. I moderated a quartz forum for about 3 minutes but we didn't get much traffic back in the day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@mav, where are you? You don't suck anymore...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yesterday's wandering.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still my fave bldg in NY.










Grand Central Terminal in foreground not too shabby either.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

While my bracelet was being sized and after my KGB interrogation...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I went back and checked... I came in on Jul 19, 2017 at post #274 but drop out for long stretches.
> 
> I see Mav, BarracksSi, and BigSeikoFan just ahead of me (and probably others as well) but the thread opened on June 28th so there wasn't much of a gap.


Wow. Four and a half years. The thread has a life of its own.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Did a bit more scrolling... amusingly,
> 2 members banned (including OP) from the first page
> 1 additional from page 2
> 2 more from page 3
> ...


OP made a reappearance last year? But got promptly re-banned.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats BSF. Not celebrating with Jenna?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav, you don't suck anymore!
> 
> View attachment 16213242
> 
> ...





BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav, where are you? You don't suck anymore...
> 
> View attachment 16213958


HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! I felt like this was an epic saga with a happy ending! How do you like it so far? Everything you hoped for?

Jenna is pleased!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And yes, I don't suck anymore! 😂


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> And yes, I don't suck anymore!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> And yes, I don't suck anymore! 😂


Does Jenna suck?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Does Jenna suck?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

All whips out for service!! I like to do them all together!! 👍😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


>


At least that’s clear now


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy day!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> At least that’s clear now











Jenna rocks!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


>


How do you know? Did you ask?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I made a deal on the bike involving a watch and cash.














No Rolexes were harmed in the making of said deal.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> How do you know? Did you ask?


Yep and Jenna told me personally that she feels special and definitely does not suck.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I made a deal on the bike involving a watch and cash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK Sap ‘fess up and tell us to which specific watch in your collection did you attach a rocket to said watch and then light the rocket?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> OK Sap ‘fess up and tell us to which specific watch in your collection did you attach a rocket to said watch and then light the rocket?


One of my current faves actually. The white Seamaster 300M.

At least they are relatively easy to get.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Does Jenna suck?


What a monumental waste of talent if not...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Yep and Jenna told me personally that she feels special and definitely does not suck.


A crying shame.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> One of my current faves actually. The white Seamaster 300M.
> 
> At least they are relatively easy to get.


Better than OK since it was an Omooga.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! I felt like this was an epic saga with a happy ending! How do you like it so far? Everything you hoped for?
> 
> Jenna is pleased!


Absolutely! The watch is amazing and well worth the wait!!

That said, if you ever get the blue 5500V chrono, please keep it to yourself! 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> One of my current faves actually. The white Seamaster 300M.
> 
> At least they are relatively easy to get.


Oh dang, that’s a good watch! People are hinting at an Omega price increase + less discounts. But I would imagine these will be monumentally easier to obtain than any steel Rolex for the indefinite future…


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Absolutely! The watch is amazing and well worth the wait!!
> 
> That said, if you ever get the blue 5500V chrono, please keep it to yourself! 😂


🤣 

If I ever do get the 5500v, it'll be in the reverse panda color way. 👍


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unusual business model...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Unusual business model...
> 
> View attachment 16215562


Seems like a pretty natural fit given that a significant percentage of agents just sit around drinking coffee most of the day anyway.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> 🤣
> 
> If I ever do get the 5500v, it'll be in the reverse panda color way. 👍


What's wrong with this baby? 😄










I asked the SA/ex-KGB agent to put me on the list for the chrono but she asked me why I would want it; "You already have the 3-hander."

My first thought: "Hmmm, maybe sales is not for you..."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's wrong with this baby? 😄
> 
> View attachment 16215608
> 
> ...


I already have a pretty nice watch, shouldn't even be looking...









But damn that VC looks good on you @BigSeikoFan ! Congrats!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> But damn that VC looks good on you @BigSeikoFan ! Congrats!


Thanks a lot! Love it a ton!!

Btw, if you start hankering for one yourself, just remember, @mav started it all so you can blame him. I know just the phrase to use...! 😄


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I think Jenna's Uber is running late...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's wrong with this baby? 😄
> 
> View attachment 16215608
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with it but it would be too much like my blue 4500v. I much prefer this one for me.










What I really want is this...










🤤 🤤 🤤 🤤 🤤 🤤 🤤 🤤


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks a lot! Love it a ton!!
> 
> Btw, if you start hankering for one yourself, just remember, @mav started it all so you can blame him. I know just the phrase to use...! 😄


I don't suck no more! 🤪


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think Jenna's Uber is running late...
> 
> View attachment 16216164


You should help her out!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Great stuff! Limited batch available every Oct. & Nov.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think Jenna's Uber is running late...
> 
> View attachment 16216164


Can't wait for Jenna to film something in New York. On her press tour she will say something like "all New Yorkers look the same to me, everywhere I go I see some guy that looks like - insert Bro BSFs description here-" 


Huh, the first way I typed this must have tripped some BBC code format thing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Fall vibes today! Photo from earlier this morning


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Walked into my local AD for the first time since Covid... actually first time probably since a year before Covid.

I was completely gobsmacked (first time I've used that word in my life... no joke).

I expected the case to be pretty bare of sport models, but I kid you not it looked like it had been robbed.

If I recall correctly, there were 2-3 ladies watches and 2 men's.

The used counter had a dozen or so as the insane prices have brought a lot of inventory out of the closets.

Gobsmacked.... did I mention I was gobsmacked?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Walked into my local AD for the first time since Covid... actually first time probably since a year before Covid.
> 
> I was completely gobsmacked (first time I've used that word in my life... no joke).
> 
> ...


So were you gobsmacked or not?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> If I recall correctly, there were 2-3 ladies watches and 2 men's.


Cool! Great news! Which AD?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Archie Luxury is going to run a series on how to get the Rolex you want without making social mistakes with AD's. What a tosser, buy an Omega instead.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think Jenna's Uber is running late...
> 
> View attachment 16216164


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I love the hands on the older samurais. Not sure why Seiko didnt maintain them for all newer ones. Only seen one modern variant with similar hands.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> p
> View attachment 16217780





Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16217784


Wait… Snag’s doing Uber as a side gig?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My new baby in her natural environment.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's wrong with this baby?
> 
> View attachment 16215608
> 
> ...


I dunno BSF? Maybe the SA/ex-KGB agent was trying to save you from yourself, not understanding at all the magnitude of the affliction of being a WIS. 









Doubt the ear to ear grin has worn off yet from having just acquired that VCO Blue!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Archie Luxury is going to run a series on how to get the Rolex you want without making social mistakes with AD's. What a tosser, buy an Omega instead.


If someone finally puts Paul on meds for his bipolar disorder, Archie Luxury will disappear.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Walked into my local AD for the first time since Covid... actually first time probably since a year before Covid.
> 
> I was completely gobsmacked (first time I've used that word in my life... no joke).
> 
> ...


I'm gobsmacked that there are 2-3 ladies and 2 men's watches available! Hope you brought them for a quick flip! 😂 

And I wouldn't be shocked if someone at the AD "accidentally" dropped a few new watches, needed to service them and in the process, they are technically pre-owned now and in the used counter for sale at 4x retail.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My new baby in her natural environment.
> 
> View attachment 16217907


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My new baby in her natural environment.
> 
> View attachment 16217907


There it is, it truly shines in the light!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


>


Oh yeah, I need to make a dental appointment. A filling dropped out yesterday.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pete26 said:


> Archie Luxury is going to run a series on how to get the Rolex you want without making social mistakes with AD's. What a tosser, buy an Omega instead.


Honestly, if it were me, I would save the utter embarrassment and butt kissing and go grey, at least for the Sub.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh yeah, I need to make a dental appointment. A filling dropped out yesterday.


Make a dental appointment for yesterday. Hopefully you don’t require a dental implant.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Make a dental appointment for yesterday. Hopefully you don’t require a dental implant.


It was a filling on the back side of a rear molar. My wisdom teeth were coming in facing forwards years ago, and they were pushing against their neighbors. 24 years old, this filling was.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


>


Fify...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

So today I’m a MOO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It was a filling on the back side of a rear molar. My wisdom teeth were coming in facing forwards years ago, and they were pushing against their neighbors. 24 years old, this filling was.


GF @5959HH They'll get me in for eval Tuesday AM. I get to skip the rush hour office commute.

This ain't like when I could just walk into the clinic at the Navy Yard and they just say, "Come on into the back and we'll get started."


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Make a dental appointment for yesterday. Hopefully you don’t require a dental implant.


Two fillings at Dentist today - English State dental treatment was notoriously poor when I was growing up in the 1970's and we had to suffer what has become nicknamed the Aussie Trench (sorry chaps, its wot its called). Now decades later all those old heavy metal fillings are migrating and need replacing.

Anyway, after 1hr under the drill n fill, I went to the nearby charity shop and bagged a lovely Citizen from early 1980's. Under the petri-dish of DNA it was in super nick and ticking away - so a good bath & brush and on the wrist looking good.

The 12 jewel Miyota/Citizen all metal movement in it predated the famed Seiko 7A28 by 2years making it the world's first quartz analogue chrono I believe - and the movement was widely used, including by Swiss manufacturers like Breitling who put it in their Jupiter chrono throughout the 1980's -

if I hadn't gone for me teeth, I would not have gone to this charity shop and bagged a bargain

Note convergence of design with the IWC Porsche titan chrono, that was launched the same year.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Two fillings at Dentist today - English State dental treatment was notoriously poor when I was growing up in the 1970's and we had to suffer what has become nicknamed the Aussie Trench (sorry chaps, its wot its called). Now decades later all those old heavy metal fillings are migrating and need replacing.
> 
> Anyway, after 1hr under the drill n fill, I went to the nearby charity shop and bagged a lovely Citizen from early 1980's. Under the petri-dish of DNA it was in super nick and ticking away - so a good bath & brush and on the wrist looking good.
> 
> ...


Nice acquisition Simon. I’m unsure how cavities are handled today in England but here in the Colonies I had all of my amalgam fillings replaced with porcelain caps which surround and enclose the tooth, minimizing the chances of a crack extending into the nerve that would require removal of the tooth and a dental implant. Expensive to say the least but well worth the money IMO.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Nice acquisition Simon. I’m unsure how cavities are handled today in England but here in the Colonies I had all of my amalgam fillings replaced with porcelain caps which surround and enclose the tooth, minimizing the chances of a crack extending into the nerve that would require removal of the tooth and a dental implant. Expensive to say the least but well worth the money IMO.


yep, I now have 5 precious metal/porcelain crowns - they tend to be the next step when a filling wont suffice - One day I'll get a complete brand new set


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> yep, I now have 5 precious metal/porcelain crowns - they tend to be the next step when a filling wont suffice - One day I'll get a complete brand new set


A Sonicare toothbrush is also a great idea. Plus only floss the teeth you wand to keep.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> A Sonicare toothbrush is also a great idea. Plus only floss the teeth you wand to keep.


new one on me, will have a look at those
"only floss the teeth you want to keep" - hilarious
James, were you a dental surgeon? I know you were a medical prof but was it dentistry?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> A Sonicare toothbrush is also a great idea. Plus only floss the teeth you wand to keep.


Buying myself a Sonicare allowed me to have the easiest cleanings ever.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> new one on me, will have a look at those
> "only floss the teeth you want to keep" - hilarious
> James, were you a dental surgeon? I know you were a medical prof but was it dentistry?


Nope MD, now out to pasture (retired).


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I went the Oral B route...hard to beat the round, rotating head on the toothbrush. Works like a charm. Even the dentist commented on how well it's working (Being from East Tennessee, there's a joke in there, somewhere.).

And speaking of working like a charm, I ordered this from AAFES the other day (blue one)...just arrived. Not bad for $3200! It came on the rubber strap, but I switched it to the bracelet from my black one I wasn't using.

They make a nice couple...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am a MOO today, too!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> I'm gobsmacked that there are 2-3 ladies and 2 men's watches available! Hope you brought them for a quick flip! 😂
> 
> And I wouldn't be shocked if someone at the AD "accidentally" dropped a few new watches, needed to service them and in the process, they are technically pre-owned now and in the used counter for sale at 4x retail.


Didn't occur to me.

I suppose I should at least take a second look and then do some research, but they where so janky I wouldn't have even recognized them as Rolex at first glance. Lots of jewels, small sized, odd dials. So garish that even in today's market no one else wanted to buy (or even flip) them.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> I went the Oral B route...hard to beat the round, rotating head on the toothbrush. Works like a charm. Even the dentist commented on how well it's working (Being from East Tennessee, there's a joke in there, somewhere.).
> 
> And speaking of working like a charm, I ordered this from AAFES the other day (blue one)...just arrived. Not bad for $3200! It came on the rubber strap, but I switched it to the bracelet from my black one I wasn't using.
> 
> ...


Nice! They need to get the white one back.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Back to basics today!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Nice! They need to get the white one back.


It's available, now, but not currently on sale for that additional 20% off.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Back to basics today!


Basics is good sometimes. 👍


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> It's available, now, but not currently on sale for that additional 20% off.
> View attachment 16218743


Huh, how much do I want the bracelet.....


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Huh, how much do I want the bracelet.....


Decisions, decisions. Veterans' Day is coming up pretty quickly. That would be a good day for a sale! I THINK last year they did it. That said, who knows how long the white one will be available?

BTW, the one on the bracelet is listed, too. At that price (15% below MSRP) - and considering no tax - it still ain't too bad.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I put mine on the NTTD Ti mesh bracelet and I like it far better than the stock one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> I am a MOO today, too!


I’m a MOO today TOO!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugman said:


> I went the Oral B route...hard to beat the round, rotating head on the toothbrush. Works like a charm. Even the dentist commented on how well it's working (Being from East Tennessee, there's a joke in there, somewhere.).
> 
> And speaking of working like a charm, I ordered this from AAFES the other day (blue one)...just arrived. Not bad for $3200! It came on the rubber strap, but I switched it to the bracelet from my black one I wasn't using.
> 
> ...


Where in E Tennessee you from? Chattanooga here.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Decided to try this one again today. Do you think it's too big for my wrist?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Where in E Tennessee you from? Chattanooga here.


Knoxville...just up the road.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Decided to try this one again today. Do you think it's too big for my wrist?


Not too big IMHO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugman said:


> Knoxville...just up the road.


Sister and her daughter + husband and children live in Knoxville. You a Vol or elsewhere?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Not too big IMHO


I actually haven't worn it much, but now I'm getting a bit more mobile this may once again take pride of place. RFDS is one of Australia's best innovations.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Second COVID shot on Wednesday, nil side effects


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I actually haven't worn it much, but now I'm getting a bit more mobile this may once again take pride of place. RFDS is one of Australia's best innovations.



















If I can wear this 43mm Sinn 836 on my scrawny 6.5” wrist you can for sure wear yours. All a matter of attitude.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Second COVID shot on Wednesday, nil side effects


I think there’s a high correlation between side effects from 2nd COVID shot compared to what your symptoms might have been with an actual COVID19 infection. My wife had a COVID19 infection but no symptoms with infection or shots. My daughter had mild symptoms with COVID19 infection and both shots. I was hospitalized for 3 weeks with COVID19 infection and sick as a dog for 6 weeks. With both of my COVID shots I ran a temperature of 103F and in bed for 36 hours each time.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Sister and her daughter + husband and children live in Knoxville. You a Vol or elsewhere?


Born and raised in the Knoxville area. I bleed orange. Got my MS from UT ~25 years ago. I just gave a lecture there to the Radiation Biology class a couple of days ago.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugman said:


> Born and raised in the Knoxville area. I bleed orange. Got my MS from UT ~25 years ago. I just gave a lecture there to the Radiation Biology class a couple of days ago.


I got my MD degree from UT but from Memphis at the other end of the state. The Vols football teams have been disappointing since they won a national championship just over 20 years ago.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

#FatBoySub club.




Sappie66 said:


> Back to basics today!





Sappie66 said:


> Back to basics today!


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

One of my favorites from Sinn. Simplicity at its finest.



5959HH said:


> If I can wear this 43mm Sinn 836 on my scrawny 6.5” wrist you can for sure wear yours. All a matter of attitude.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> I actually haven't worn it much, but now I'm getting a bit more mobile this may once again take pride of place. RFDS is one of Australia's best innovations.


I find it a bit cumbersome, thought I would see if I have grown into it, but alas no.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> #FatBoySub club.


I think I’m an outlier for actually liking the fat boy better than the slimmer lugged versions that came before and after. No other watches have the same quirky look!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I’m an outlier for actually liking the fat boy better than the slimmer lugged versions that came before and after. No other watches have the same quirky look!


Yeah, I'd have my lugs polished down if not for the commensurate destruction of value.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Got an email tonight from some quack who wants veterans to sign a letter in favor of religious exemptions against covid vaccines in the military. Buncha crap. I’ll guarantee that the few knuckleheads I know who tried to refuse their shots weren’t “religious” in any way, shape, or form until this month.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I’m an outlier for actually liking the fat boy better than the slimmer lugged versions that came before and after. No other watches have the same quirky look!


I like either just fine.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I got my MD degree from UT but from Memphis at the other end of the state. The Vols football teams have been disappointing since they won a national championship just over 20 years ago.


Memphis is great…for about 2 days, then I’m ready to go. UT Football has been hard to watch for the past 15 years. Coaching and administration has been subpar to say the least. Hopefully they’ve got a good AD and coach, now. I like what I see, but we’re only a few games into his tenure. UT men’s basketball has been fun to watch for the past several years. Who’d have thought UT would become a basketball school? Hopefully the Lady Vols will do well, too. Pat Summit set such a high bar for them.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Got an email tonight from some quack who wants veterans to sign a letter in favor of religious exemptions against covid vaccines in the military. Buncha crap. I’ll guarantee that the few knuckleheads I know who tried to refuse their shots weren’t “religious” in any way, shape, or form until this month.


Regardless, it's causing a LOT of staffing issues across all affected industries. I know of places NOT requiring a mandate that are now flush with applicants while mandate companies struggle. IMHO the mandate is more disruptive than beneficial at this point.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Decided to try this one again today. Do you think it's too big for my wrist?


Nope, definitely not too big. But I probably wouldn't go any bigger.
#twss


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Regardless, it's causing a LOT of staffing issues across all affected industries. I know of places NOT requiring a mandate that are now flush with applicants while mandate companies struggle. IMHO the mandate is more disruptive than beneficial at this point.


I’m a thousand percent out of patience. If someone isn’t going to at least _try_ to do what’s right for public health, and instead bray “muh freedums” like a petulant little snot, I don’t want them in my office.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Buying myself a Sonicare allowed me to have the easiest cleanings ever.


But that seems to be counterproductive with regards to time with the hot dental hygienist, no?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Nope MD, now out to pasture (retired).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, definitely not too big. But I probably wouldn't go any bigger.
> #tnwss


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bringing my new baby to dinner...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Look at this cute face!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Random stuff


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I’m a thousand percent out of patience. If someone isn’t going to at least _try_ to do what’s right for public health, and instead bray “muh freedums” like a petulant little snot, I don’t want them in my office.


GF

And these — who are trying to _fake_ being “religious” (which, let’s be honest, wouldn’t go over well with God) — are the same yahoos who rant about voter fraud and forged citizenship papers.

Goddamned hypocrites, all of them.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But that seems to be counterproductive with regards to time with the hot dental hygienist, no?


The cutest one I remember was hidden behind her mask  lol


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

So it is a Froggy Friday, after all. Chilling by my dive ditch with friends and family!! All as One, COVID who?!! 😱😇😅


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

StephenCanale said:


> Yeah, I'd have my lugs polished down if not for the commensurate destruction of value.


That's like a busty girl getting a reduction. Just deal with the back pain, lady


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Yeah, I'd have my lugs polished down if not for the commensurate destruction of value.


I have a friend who did that to his sub. He called it a nip and tuck.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> Decisions, decisions. Veterans' Day is coming up pretty quickly. That would be a good day for a sale! I THINK last year they did it. That said, who knows how long the white one will be available?
> 
> BTW, the one on the bracelet is listed, too. At that price (15% below MSRP) - and considering no tax - it still ain't too bad.
> View attachment 16219120


I'll do some stalking. I'd like it below 4k before I bite but since they split out the white dial from the others they clearly know the demand or are getting instructions from Omega to not discount it too heavily. Still no speedys either. I was never optimistic about the NTTD showing up there either but it would have been cool.

I need omega to do a lumed bezel for the regular 300m, or maybe a 1-12 option. Sad thing is that they have created an atmosphere of "wait and see, they just might do it" that makes me want to hold off.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Got an email tonight from some quack who wants veterans to sign a letter in favor of religious exemptions against covid vaccines in the military. Buncha crap. I’ll guarantee that the few knuckleheads I know who tried to refuse their shots weren’t “religious” in any way, shape, or form until this month.


Or try Aaron Rodgers’ “immunized” route


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> Yeah, I'd have my lugs polished down if not for the commensurate destruction of value.


During the time I owned my 114060 SubC the “fat boy” lugs was never on my radar. I strongly suspect a number of WUS members who have complained about the lugs have sensitized others with power of suggestion. 
































So at one time I owned both the 114060 SubC and 116600 SD4K but decided one had to go. The lugs on the SD4K are slightly slimmer than those of the SubC although I could tell little if any difference both visually as well as difference when on the wrist. I decided to sell the SubC to a WUS friend and keep the SD4K but could easily have reversed what I sold and kept. Basically I think all watches have trade offs and no watch is perfect. 









Well on the other hand maybe the 39mm 214270 Explorer I Mk2 is perfect…


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Well on the other hand maybe the 39mm 214270 Explorer I Mk2 is perfect…


That's pretty funny..... as I soon as I say the photo of of the Explorer scroll on screen my fingers were itching to shoot back with "and then he posts the perfect watch" but of course there was no need.

Very well played.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> I’m a thousand percent out of patience. If someone isn’t going to at least _try_ to do what’s right for public health, and instead bray “muh freedums” like a petulant little snot, I don’t want them in my office.


I get that you're out of patience.... we all are, but not necessarily in the same ways.

Chill, research and reflect on the complete and utter bs we've been through during the last 20 months over a relaxing cup of coffee and an evening of fresh research and you might just gain some empathy.

However, I do agree misusing using religious exceptions is pretty weak tea. Standing on facts, science, freedoms and convictions is one thing, hiding behind someone else's claims is, well, what the white liberal and privileged progressives resort to so endlessly. Very poor citizenship indeed.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> That's pretty funny..... as I soon as I say the photo of of the Explorer scroll on screen my fingers were itching to shoot back with "and then he posts the perfect watch" but of course there was no need.
> 
> Very well played.


Thanks! I really thought Rolex might have replaced the 214270 with a 41mm version using the OP41 case. However they chose to replace with a 36mm version but with 19mm lugs rather than 20mm they used on their earlier 14270 and 114270 versions. It’ll be interesting to see if they replace the 124270 with a 41mm version using the OP41 case as many think they’ll do although I have my doubts. Who can possibly predict what Rolex might or might not do?









So today I’m wearing my Air King which would IMO be another perfect watch IF









Rolex had designed the dial with PF’s photoshopped version…


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> I put mine on the NTTD Ti mesh bracelet and I like it far better than the stock one.


Mav,

That’s an attractive combo!

Curious: Quick release spring bars?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> I get that you're out of patience.... we all are, but not necessarily in the same ways.
> 
> Chill, research and reflect on the complete and utter bs we've been through during the last 20 months over a relaxing cup of coffee and an evening of fresh research and you might just gain some empathy.
> 
> However, I do agree misusing using religious exceptions is pretty weak tea. Standing on facts, science, freedoms and convictions is one thing, hiding behind someone else's claims is, well, what *the white liberal and privileged progressives *resort to so endlessly. Very poor citizenship indeed.


lol - the ones I know faking "religious exemption" aren't white liberal privileged progressives.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Look at this cute face!
> 
> View attachment 16220026


Gf.

Also look at this cute face.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Look at this cute face!
> 
> View attachment 16220026


Nice kitty!



BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Also look at this cute face.
> 
> View attachment 16220388


Nice kitty!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> lol - the ones I know faking "religious exemption" aren't white liberal privileged progressives.


Yes, I know, that's why it's so disappointing. They should be better than that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Kissing my white Seamaster good bye today. 

She will be mine again one day….


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I think I'm with you. While I enjoy and appreciate the slimmer lugs, I tend to prefer my fat boy. It could be because I'm a large guy with Neanderthal wrists, so the squared look doesn't bother me.



Sappie66 said:


> I think I’m an outlier for actually liking the fat boy better than the slimmer lugged versions that came before and after. No other watches have the same quirky look!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Kissing my white Seamaster good bye today.
> 
> She will be mine again one day….


Better attach a rocket to a white Seamaster…








than this model that I suspect might be gone forever in just a few weeks.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

A different Citizen today -


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Kissing my white Seamaster good bye today.
> 
> She will be mine again one day….


Did you gain on it, stay flat, or lose a little? Curious how that one sells.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> I think I'm with you. While I enjoy and appreciate the slimmer lugs, I tend to prefer my fat boy. It could be because I'm a large guy with Neanderthal wrists, so the squared look doesn't bother me.


My preference is not based on Neanderthal wrists because I have sparrow wrists.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

So no arm wrestling? Got it. Hahaha.




Sappie66 said:


> My preference is not based on Neanderthal wrists because I have sparrow wrists.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Did you gain on it, stay flat, or lose a little? Curious how that one sells.


It was in partial trade for my friend’s bicycle.

That said, I’m gaining on it relative to the cash I’m adding for the bike. I can pick up another Seamaster for about $2000 less than the value attributed to it in this trade.

But that doesn’t really help you!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

No flash. No hype. No bling. But it holds true to its roots and does what it’s supposed to do. For my lifestyle, can really see this becoming “the one” ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

dan360 said:


> No flash. No hype. No bling. But it holds true to its roots and does what it’s supposed to do. For my lifestyle, can really see this becoming “the one” ...
> 
> View attachment 16220590


Solid piece!


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Solid piece!


I had a chance to "trade up" --- grey market --- to the 226570 with the new movement and non-floating hands, but there's something about this one.....not sure what. It wears at least for me a lot smaller than what is widely reported, slips under a cuff without issue, and the black dial is subtle enough to do with a suit and not catch prying eyes.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Feeling blue today:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

dan360 said:


> I had a chance to "trade up" --- grey market --- to the 226570 with the new movement and non-floating hands, but there's something about this one.....not sure what. It wears at least for me a lot smaller than what is widely reported, slips under a cuff without issue, and the black dial is subtle enough to do with a suit and not catch prying eyes.


The new isn’t bigger, is it?

Also, the newer movement doesn’t really make a difference on a day to day basis for me so I agree about keeping what you have.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


>


Might be the perfect Omega if it didn’t have that wart like crown on the case in the 10:00 position. For me more than one crown on any watch is the kiss of death.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Solid piece!


Agreed


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> The new isn’t bigger, is it?
> 
> Also, the newer movement doesn’t really make a difference on a day to day basis for me so I agree about keeping what you have.


For me I don’t particularly see an advantage of any of the 32XX movements over the 31XX as the longer power reserve doesn’t really give me all that much more with an automatic watch, at least based on my wearing habits.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dan360 said:


> No flash. No hype. No bling. But it holds true to its roots and does what it’s supposed to do. For my lifestyle, can really see this becoming “the one” ...
> 
> View attachment 16220590


Whenever this watch shows up, I put it near the top of my list again. Seems like the best personification of Tool Rolex they make today. I’d be happy with any generation.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> The new isn’t bigger, is it?
> 
> Also, the newer movement doesn’t really make a difference on a day to day basis for me so I agree about keeping what you have.


They made subtle changes, enough to notice. I'm not super sold on it.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Whenever this watch shows up, I put it near the top of my list again. Seems like the best personification of Tool Rolex they make today. I’d be happy with any generation.


If you like it in photos, you'll love it on your wrist. The 216570 is purported to be "huge" but actually wearing it, looking down at it, looking at it in the mirror, it wears very nice. I have an 8" wrist but even on smaller wrists it looks good 'in the flesh' compared to photographs.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

5959HH said:


> For me I don’t particularly see an advantage of any of the 32XX movements over the 31XX as the longer power reserve doesn’t really give me all that much more with an automatic watch, at least based on my wearing habits.


Agreed. The 31XX is tried and true also. I'm a late adopter of most everything so in 10 years, maybe haha


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Simon said:


> A different Citizen today -
> View attachment 16220537


I've seen this one in person on a work colleague. Always liked it.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> I've seen this one in person on a work colleague. Always liked it.


Yeh - I have seen it in pics for a few years - and always liked the look of it
I believe it was released in 2007 in various iterations till 2014ish
but this is a new release out last week of 2100 - I was delighted to bag one


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Simon said:


> Yeh - I have seen it in pics for a few years - and always liked the look of it
> I believe it was released in 2007 in various iterations till 2014ish
> but this is a new release out last week of 2100 - I was delighted to bag one


Very interesting that it's re-released and limited. What is the reference number?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> Very interesting that it's re-released and limited. What is the reference number?







__





Caliber 2100 Silver-Tone Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet AV0090-50A | CITIZEN


Bold, sporty, and sustainably powered. Citizen raises the adventure bar in the newly relaunched Caliber 2100 Series of professional-grade timepieces with a hand-assembled movement and part of the Promaster Land collection. The limited-edition design is inspired by the iconic original in...




www.citizenwatch.com





The movement is a real honey - nearly 300parts and largely hand assembled - at the price, quite miraculous


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Mav,
> 
> That’s an attractive combo!
> 
> Curious: Quick release spring bars?


It's standard spring bars. The bracelet has a small cut out on the backside of the lugs to facilitate removal.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> It was in partial trade for my friend’s bicycle.
> 
> That said, I’m gaining on it relative to the cash I’m adding for the bike. I can pick up another Seamaster for about $2000 less than the value attributed to it in this trade.
> 
> But that doesn’t really help you!


so pleased to read this - so you went for the bike - awesome


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Might be the perfect Omega if it didn’t have that wart like crown on the case in the 10:00 position. For me more than one crown on any watch is the kiss of death.


James - I like my Omega PO & SMP, as I like Oliver Cromwell, 'warts n all',


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> James - I like my Omega PO & SMP, as I like Oliver Cromwell, 'warts n all',


Just my personal picadillo Simon. Absolutely nothing at all wrong with the helium escape crown and functional as well but just not my personal preference. Can’t tell you why though.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> I get that you're out of patience.... we all are, but not necessarily in the same ways.
> 
> Chill, research and reflect on the complete and utter bs we've been through during the last 20 months over a relaxing cup of coffee and an evening of fresh research and you might just gain some empathy.
> 
> However, I do agree misusing using religious exceptions is pretty weak tea. *Standing on facts, science, freedoms and convictions is one thing, hiding behind someone else's claims is, well, what the white liberal and privileged progressives resort to so endlessly.* Very poor citizenship indeed.


Progressives are generally not the ones faking religious claims to cut around getting vaxxed, it's usually the ones who are denying science, facts and an election. Nevertheless, it'll be much better if we, as a collective global race and society, work together towards a better future than the dystopian one that we are heading towards.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Simon said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Citizen still let me go to checkout here in the US. Unfortunately, 44mm is outside my size range at this stage of he game. Also, price seems to have held steady since the previous version if I'm not mistaken. Is the case asymmetrical? Don't know how I feel about that. Enjoy!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> Thanks! Citizen still let me go to checkout here in the US. Unfortunately, 44mm is outside my size range at this stage of he game. Also, price seems to have held steady since the previous version if I'm not mistaken. Is the case asymmetrical? Don't know how I feel about that. Enjoy!


I think price has gone up somewhat, but I guess everything has in the past 7years - i still think it a bargain
it is 44 but it really wears smaller - I say that as someone used to large watches - definitely more like 41
Yes, it is A symmetrical (like all chronographs) but on the wrist, strangely doesnt seem so - 
maybe ask ur colleague if u can have a look - his will be the older non sapphire USA model I suspect


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Or try Aaron Rodgers’ “immunized” route


Hope he gets suspended for the rest of the season for lying, breaking NFL protocols and now lying some more to cover it up. Of course I speak selfishly as a 49ers fan.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Might be the perfect Omega if it didn’t have that wart like crown on the case in the 10:00 position. For me more than one crown on any watch is the kiss of death.


I just accept the wart. It might be weird without it.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

mav said:


> Hope he gets suspended for the rest of the season for lying, breaking NFL protocols and now lying some more to cover it up. Of course I speak selfishly as a 49ers fan.


I would be amazed if that happens as the NFL will not bench one of their biggest stars. It's all about the money.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dan360 said:


> If you like it in photos, you'll love it on your wrist. The 216570 is purported to be "huge" but actually wearing it, looking down at it, looking at it in the mirror, it wears very nice. I have an 8" wrist but even on smaller wrists it looks good 'in the flesh' compared to photographs.


I think it was that same reference I saw (along with a Cellini) at one of the shops at Tysons a couple years ago. I had just been at another shop to see some GSes a few weeks prior, so I was being critical of the heavy paint on the ExpII’s hands. But I’ll be darned if this isn’t still on my mind as a perfectly fine watch for myself.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

mav said:


> Hope he gets suspended for the rest of the season for lying, breaking NFL protocols and now lying some more to cover it up. Of course I speak selfishly as a 49ers fan.


but but but if they do that....

...then who is going to get those 2 min drill Pass Interference calls to get his team into FG range to be the hero???? I mean, ratings man! 

I speak selfishly as a Steelers fan.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Not speaking to the potential moral or ethical aspects of Rogers’ BS maneuver here, I’m just surprised at his naïveté. This play wasn’t well-charted, to say the least.

Idiotic move-


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Look at the difference in colour between the first and third pics! It’s like a VCO dial!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Not speaking to the potential moral or ethical aspects of Rogers’ BS maneuver here, I’m just surprised at his naïveté. This play wasn’t well-charted, to say the least.
> 
> *Idiotic* move-


FIFY.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

For the 30th Anniversary of the Green Speed, the actual 30-year-old Screwback Green Speed for today!! Have a just, excellent, safe, and healthy weekend, my friends!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If you like generously sized portions, look no further than Jacob's Pickles on the Upper West Side.

These dishes are actually larger in real life than they appear here...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I had a grilled salmon salad. Perfect size...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Adorable, anyone?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you like generously sized portions, look no further than Jacob's Pickles on the Upper West Side.
> 
> These dishes are actually larger in real life than they appear here...
> 
> ...


Those aren’t pickles.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Hope he gets suspended for the rest of the season for lying, breaking NFL protocols and now lying some more to cover it up. Of course I speak selfishly as a 49ers fan.


For a while there, i thought you were a Jordan Love fan


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bjespo said:


> I would be amazed if that happens as the NFL will not bench one of their biggest stars. It's all about the money.


They suspended Brady for four games before. So maybe something like that for Rodgers.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

dan360 said:


> No flash. No hype. No bling. But it holds true to its roots and does what it’s supposed to do. For my lifestyle, can really see this becoming “the one” ...
> 
> View attachment 16220590


#absofreakinglutely!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@BigSeikoFan your constant posting of street photography inspired me to look back through my older albums. Thought I'd share some of them here as everyone here probably knows me as a baby photographer, but not the "street photography" side of me. 🙃


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

...to be continued


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Awesome photos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


☺


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Been a nonstop day! Work from early, then a drive downtown for dinner and drinks with a friend! 

Food was sharing style, felt awkward taking photos, so I didn’t 

Finally home and catching up on some TV


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


>


AWESOME shot!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> AWESOME shot!


Thank you! I felt proud of the shot (and some iphone trickery, haha)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you! I felt proud of the shot (and some iphone trickery, haha)


No iPhone trickery is gonna help if you didn't place that "candle" right. By placing it so close to the drink it illuminated the Scotch and brought out the color properly, while at the same time underexposed the surroundings. 

Perfect.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Look at the difference in colour between the first and third pics! It’s like a VCO dial!


SICK BIKE! 😍


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> For a while there, i thought you were a Jordan Love fan


Definitely a Michael Jordan fan. Oh wait, Jordan Love… hope he does well and creates a QB controversy in Green Bay. 😂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Rocking the 30 years old Green Speed at work with no break!! 😱😜 👍🏼😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Quarantine restrictions loosened. Kids allowed to go out. So toy shopping they went.

was tempted by this-


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Definitely a Michael Jordan fan. Oh wait, Jordan Love… hope he does well and creates a QB controversy in Green Bay. 😂


I Love michael Jordan as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Something occurred with Seabee1, it would appear. Things have actually (thankfully) been pretty quiet.

Unfortunate-


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Quarantine restrictions loosened. Kids allowed to go out. So toy shopping they went.
> 
> was tempted by this-
> View attachment 16221812


Those new models or legit vintage? I had ALL of those as a kid.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Those new models or legit vintage? I had ALL of those as a kid.


New models.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What, this old thing?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Something occurred with Seabee1, it would appear. Things have actually (thankfully) been pretty quiet.
> 
> Unfortunate-


Do you know what happened?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What, this old thing?
> 
> View attachment 16222106


Now you might encourage someone else to follow down this path and you might start sucking! 😉


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> Do you know what happened?


No idea-


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Something occurred with Seabee1, it would appear. Things have actually (thankfully) been pretty quiet.
> 
> Unfortunate-


Whatever happened, anything he might've posted must've gotten deleted. A quick search of his posts doesn't show anything worse than the usual.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> New models.


Godfrey 

i bought a complete set of the Voltron reissue. Just because.

now am thinking I should have given in to the temptation of the GI Joe. I did have a Duke and Cobra Commander as a kid. But my favorite was the changing color Zartan.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> i bought a complete set of the Voltron reissue. Just because.
> 
> now am thinking I should have given in to the temptation of the GI Joe. I did have a Duke and Cobra Commander as a kid. But my favorite was the changing color Zartan.


I had him! IIRC he, originally at least, was a special order item that required coupons from other toys or something like that, maybe ordered by the back of the comic. Pre internet all that stuff was so transient and hard to get. I recall dropping endlessly at that big ass Flagg aircraft carrier in the stores, almost the only thing I never had.

Christmas day was always an orgy of assembly and applying dozens of stickers with heaps of boxes left in my wake


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Preparing for a poolside smoke while the kids take polar plunges


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> i bought a complete set of the Voltron reissue. Just because.
> 
> now am thinking I should have given in to the temptation of the GI Joe. I did have a Duke and Cobra Commander as a kid. But my favorite was the changing color Zartan.


I’m not sure if my Voltron set is still at home or if my parents have given it away. I never got to watch the series but it was too cool to not beg for it for Christmas way back then.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Whatever happened, anything he might've posted must've gotten deleted. A quick search of his posts doesn't show anything worse than the usual.


BSi - can you tell me which thread Seabee got involved in something - I missed it - I like him and hope he didnt get into a scrape


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> BSi - can you tell me which thread Seabee got involved in something - I missed it - I like him and hope he didnt get into a scrape


I don’t know which thread, I just searched for his posts and sorted by Most Recent.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I don’t know which thread, I just searched for his posts and sorted by Most Recent.


I have tried and for some reason it wont allow me to locate his threads??? he's been banned


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> ...


Not to be confused with the movie by the same name...

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I’m not sure if my Voltron set is still at home or if my parents have given it away. I never got to watch the series but it was too cool to not beg for it for Christmas way back then.


So the question is... Which Voltron?

I had both the metal 5 lion one and the 15 vehicle one.

Blazing Sword!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Simon said:


> I have tried and for some reason it wont allow me to locate his threads??? he's been banned


There is a great deal of inconsistency when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey @Black5, where are you man?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> So the question is... Which Voltron?
> 
> I had both the metal 5 lion one and the 15 vehicle one.
> 
> Blazing Sword!


Metal 5 lions. Beastly thing for a kid. It was right before I learned about Gundam. Had a metal one of those which was the most well-build toy I’ve ever had, and got a plastic glue-together kit, too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> I have tried and for some reason it wont allow me to locate his threads??? he's been banned


It wouldn’t auto-fill his name, so I typed it in and hit Enter to search.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Fwiw, right about this time last year, one local Rolex AD told me that the sport model were finished arriving to them for the calendar year. That said, I'll re-calibrate my patience. However, one just never knows when a superhero will arrive.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Fwiw, right about this time last year, one local Rolex AD told me that the sport model were finished arriving to them for the calendar year. That said, I'll re-calibrate my patience. However, one just never knows when a superhero will arrive.


Godfrey.

Otoh, the Sub could come out of nowhere just as easily.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Because it's been too long...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

A couple of burgers for a late dinner while watching a podcast at the computer desk.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still on the lookout for @Black5. This is for you, man.










According to the esteemed NY Post, these are not store-bought.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We haven't seen much of Gal either...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because it's been too long...
> 
> View attachment 16223076


Too long?
Too short?

Too easy.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I spotted this pic of Gal. The Photoshop upgrade is certainly interesting.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> So the question is... Which Voltron?
> 
> I had both the metal 5 lion one and the 15 vehicle one.
> 
> Blazing Sword!


I just have the lions. I didnt like the vehicles. Even as a cartoon. Maybe too many for my limited mind.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Something occurred with Seabee1, it would appear. Things have actually (thankfully) been pretty quiet.
> 
> Unfortunate-


I think he’s back @Seabee1


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> I spotted this pic of Gal. The Photoshop upgrade is certainly interesting.


Less is more.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> I think he’s back @Seabee1


Three days in the timeout chair...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I think he’s back @Seabee1


Good, I like this guy.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Less is more.


Nice boobies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!










Go Boys!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice day in the 'hood...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16223643


Every now and then the right pic reminds us why AP is at the top of the watchmaking world 

I can't even slight it with a "nice pen" comment


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We haven't seen much of Gal either...
> 
> View attachment 16223127


Just my opinion, but the slicked back hair and bright red lipstick do her no favors. She doesn't do the vamp look nearly as well as the "girl next door" look


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Just my opinion, but the slicked back hair and bright red lipstick do her no favors. She doesn't do the vamp look nearly as well as the "girl next door" look


Interesting. I was just thinking the opposite. 

Gal ain’t no girl-next-door, unless you live in a supermodel neighborhood.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

jason10mm said:


> Every now and then the right pic reminds us why AP is at the top of the watchmaking world
> 
> I can't even slight it with a "nice pen" comment


I'm not going to knock AP, their quality, heritage or design overall, but have never been drawn to them.... at least not in photographs.

Might be a totally different impression in real-life as the two dimensional nature of close-up watch pictures often skews from reality.

To be specific, I agree they're gorgeous, except for this sharp straight line across the bottom of the case:










All of my attention is always drawn to that stark line, and it just blows it for me.

Like I said, in real life, on the wrist, it might not really stand out much at all.

Same issue applies with one of those older Rolexes... I think it's a quartz model, if I recall correctly.

The most angular watch I own is a Corum, which, like the AP does have a very interesting polygon design:










But the nice touch, at least from my perspective, is they committed to it with the entire case so there's no stark horizontal line at the bottom to distract from the asymmetry of the polygon.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16223642


Easily one of the best shots that I've seen of the RO yet! 👍


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm not going to knock AP, their quality, heritage or design overall, but have never been drawn to them.... at least not in photographs.
> 
> Might be a totally different impression in real-life as the two dimensional nature of close-up watch pictures often skews from reality.
> 
> ...


Try the GP Laureato!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Every now and then the right pic reminds us why AP is at the top of the watchmaking world
> 
> I can't even slight it with a "nice pen" comment


Thank you, @jason10mm!! Enough said, and very well said too!! Stay safe 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mav said:


> Easily one of the best shots that I've seen of the RO yet! 👍


Thank you, @mav!! You are too kind, bro!! Stay safe 👍😷


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm not going to knock AP, their quality, heritage or design overall, but have never been drawn to them.... at least not in photographs.
> 
> Might be a totally different impression in real-life as the two dimensional nature of close-up watch pictures often skews from reality.
> 
> ...













My impression regarding AP too until I had the opportunity to visit with @BigSeikoFan less than a month ago as he cruised through DFW, and actually saw and tried on his AP chrono. And this is me not liking any chrono until the above AP. All I can say is the WOW factor was phenomenal!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

As a Cowboys fan, this is the only highlight for today.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Just my opinion, but the slicked back hair and bright red lipstick do her no favors. She doesn't do the vamp look nearly as well as the "girl next door" look


Here's yer "girl next door", right here.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> As a Cowboys fan, this is the only highlight for today.
> 
> View attachment 16224502


I had the Boys in my weekly pickem poll. I’ve been watching the Ravens game, so I only saw the final score of the Cowboys-Broncos game. What happened??


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Wearing an AP.









Driving an IWC!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I had the Boys in my weekly pickem poll. I’ve been watching the Ravens game, so I only saw the final score of the Cowboys-Broncos game. What happened??


What could go wrong, did go wrong. Defense couldn't stop the run, defense gave up big pass plays and offense couldn't convert three fourth-down plays in their own territory. They also gained 13 yds in the 3rd quarter.

To add insult to injury, the Boys blocked a punt deep in Denver's territory and Denver managed to recover it even though it was _short of first down._ Never seen that before. Ever!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What could go wrong, did go wrong. Defense couldn't stop the run, defense gave up big pass plays and offense couldn't convert three fourth-down plays in their own territory. They also gained 13 yds in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> To add insult to injury, the Boys blocked a punt deep in Denver's territory and Denver managed to recover it even though it was _short of first down._ Never seen that before. Ever!


Gf.

"Other than that. how did you enjoy the play, Mrs. Lincoln?"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What could go wrong, did go wrong. Defense couldn't stop the run, defense gave up big pass plays and offense couldn't convert three fourth-down plays in their own territory. They also gained 13 yds in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> To add insult to injury, the Boys blocked a punt deep in Denver's territory and Denver managed to recover it even though it was _short of first down._ Never seen that before. Ever!




Ravens won in OT and the Chargers won on a field goal leaving the eagles with 2 seconds left. 

Now to watch the Rams! 

Been working and watching football pretty much all day


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Marathon GSAR today


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Gal ain’t no girl-next-door, unless you live in a *supermodel neighborhood.*


Where and what do I need to sign? I'm moving there!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Where and what do I need to sign? I'm moving there!


We’ll have to pool our resources to rent a basement suite in that neighborhood.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Changed back to this one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Alright. I’ve now I’ve seen everything. Not 5 minutes into Episode 15 of Vincenzo do I see the stupidest, I mean STUPIDEST, scene ever!

But then again, I suffered through 14 episodes. So who am I calling stupid? 🥲


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just finished Vicenzo, yes most of it was silly, but stick it out to the end. The last episode is good.

I only watched it for his watches and the Rado product placement which are Captain Cooks I believe, worn by the main villain and his brother.

I'm speculating that the Actor who plays Vicenzo wore his personal watches.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Alright. I’ve now I’ve seen everything. Not 5 minutes into Episode 15 of Vincenzo do I see the stupidest, I mean STUPIDEST, scene ever!
> 
> But then again, I suffered through 14 episodes. So who am I calling stupid? 🥲


Which stupid scene do you mean? There are so many of them in that show. The female lawyer is very cute but decidedly manic. It's like the show can't decide whether to be a comedy or a thriller.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Squid Game was pretty awesome, the only watch of note is the Cop's Casio classic in steel.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Which stupid scene do you mean? There are so many of them in that show. The female lawyer is very cute but decidedly manic. It's like the show can't decide whether to be a comedy or a thriller.


The pigeons!!!!! They save the frickin’ day!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm not going to knock AP, their quality, heritage or design overall, but have never been drawn to them.... at least not in photographs.
> 
> Might be a totally different impression in real-life as the two dimensional nature of close-up watch pictures often skews from reality.
> 
> ...


There was a time where I found the APRO ugly, even when spotted on wrists, but, when I handled and tried the Offshore back in the 90s, Rolex went out the window, and I wore APs exclusively until the Ceramic Rolexes with their solid links and clasps appeared. I made the switch and ditched the APs back then because they were hyped and quality fakes were all over the place. Even by today's standards, when you hold an APRO, you can feel the perfection in the execution, those flat surfaces and sharp angles can't hide any imperfection.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tai O - one of the few surviving fishing villages in Lantau, Hong Kong


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's non-victory Monday...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's non-victory Monday...
> 
> View attachment 16225720


Should have stuck with coop?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Should have stuck with coop?


He couldn't have done worse than Dak, that's for sure...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The good ol' days.










Like when the Cowboys won 6 in a row...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> The pigeons!!!!! They save the frickin’ day!


SPOILER ALERT YOOHOO

I know, wasn't that hilarious? 🤪


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> There was a time where I found the APRO ugly, even when spotted on wrists, but, when I handled and tried the Offshore back in the 90s, Rolex went out the window, and I wore APs exclusively until the Ceramic Rolexes with their solid links and clasps appeared. I made the switch and ditched the APs back then because they were hyped and quality fakes were all over the place. Even by today's standards, when you hold an APRO, you can feel the perfection in the execution, those flat surfaces and sharp angles can't hide any imperfection.











My experience too last month when I briefly had BSF’s AP on my wrist. Absolute perfection!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The good ol' days.
> 
> View attachment 16225830
> 
> ...


Or when Our Lady Jenna wasn't a vampire and unafraid to show off some skin.

These days she dresses like a grandma


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Which stupid scene do you mean? There are so many of them in that show. *The female lawyer is very cute but decidedly manic.* It's like the show can't decide whether to be a comedy or a thriller.


MrsBS told me that Korean fans of the show didn't like her acting at all. There's ways to do thriller-comedies well, but she just didn't get it right.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Or when Our Lady Jenna wasn't a vampire and unafraid to show off some skin.
> 
> *These days she dresses like a grandma *


Makes me feel better that she dresses like someone my own age instead of, say, my niece...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS told me that Korean fans of the show didn't like her acting at all. There's ways to do thriller-comedies well, but she just didn't get it right.


She is cute. Didn’t think much of the acting in that show was great. But she did have some decent moments.

Actually that evil Ms Choi is a decent actor. Or maybe they are all good - they play a bunch of idiots very convincingly.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Makes me feel better that she dresses like someone my own age instead of, say, my niece...


I think only grammas should dress like grammas.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I think only grammas should dress like grammas.


Let me rephrase...

"Makes me feel like less of a dirty old man that she dresses like someone my own age"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> She is cute. Didn’t think much of the acting in that show was great. But she did have some decent moments.
> 
> Actually that evil Ms Choi is a decent actor. Or maybe they are all good - they play a bunch of idiots very convincingly.


Yeah, I think she (Jeon Yeo-bin, the younger one) was fine when she didn't overact.

Who might've been my favorite was the younger brother. He had to walk that line between appearing strong in public but fearing for his life in private. MrsBS and I really didn't like how he ended up.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS told me that Korean fans of the show didn't like her acting at all. There's ways to do thriller-comedies well, but she just didn't get it right.


She did reasonably well in a film set in Jeju island. Forgot the title.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> She did reasonably well in a film set in Jeju island. Forgot the title.


Night In Paradise, maybe?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Night In Paradise, maybe?


That maybe it


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I just have the lions. I didnt like the vehicles. Even as a cartoon. Maybe too many for my limited mind.


Godfrey


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> View attachment 16226183


This was the set that I had (random pic from online).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, a decent moment with Vincenzo and his mom, in the park.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Can’t wait until this stupid show is over so I can get on with my life.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> This was the set that I had (random pic from online).
> 
> View attachment 16226231


Yeah, that looks to be the one I had as well. I have the lego Voltron but not put it together yet.

The older show was pretty silly, if they just formed Blazing Sword right off the bat the episodes would have been 10 minutes shorter 

The Netflix show was alright, my kid lost interest about halfway thorough.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Let me rephrase...
> 
> "Makes me feel like less of a dirty old man that she dresses like someone my own age"


You say "dirty old man" like it's bad thing... 😝


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> This was the set that I had (random pic from online).
> 
> View attachment 16226231


Thanks for sharing this. I was instantly brought back to my childhood and one of my favorite toys. 👍


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Speaking of toys, it's still all toys for boys...










BTW, I just poised this question on my IG - this the 4500v in blue be the next $100K stainless steel hotness?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You say "dirty old man" like it's bad thing...


In a judicial case conference, opposing counsel for my client’s young(ish) wife suggested that my client was a dirty old man. I said, “Dirty old man? If you can’t be a dirty old man to your wife, who can you be a dirty old man to?”

The female judge had a laugh.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, a decent moment with Vincenzo and his mom, in the park.


Since you mentioned it, I watched the scene again on YT. I think it would've been better without so many camera cuts, or at least with both of them speaking onscreen together.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I think she (Jeon Yeo-bin, the younger one) was fine when she didn't overact.
> 
> Who might've been my favorite was the younger brother. He had to walk that line between appearing strong in public but fearing for his life in private. MrsBS and I really didn't like how he ended up.


Yes, I felt sad for him. A completely different species to his brother.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Yes, I felt sad for him. A completely different species to his brother.


Different species of scumbags.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Pongster said:


> I think there are a number of ‘em here. Welcome to OoO. Post away.


I think I have one of the first posts


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Toothbras said:


> I think I have one of the first posts


Dude! Toothy!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Can’t wait until this stupid show is over so I can get on with my life.


Same feeling i had towards the end. Somehow it has a pull for you to wanna finish it. Maybe the watches?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> This was the set that I had (random pic from online).
> 
> View attachment 16226231


Will open what i bought when my two boys ask. Seems theyre not into Voltron. I showed it to them, and they didnt even wanna open. Generation gap?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> This was the set that I had (random pic from online).
> 
> View attachment 16226231


I’ve been on a Gundam kick lately, Haven’t built one for a couple of months, but was a nice break at times during the pandemic when we were really stuck at home. 

I purchased all of the ones that I could at the local import store (about 20 models), but I do want to finish the collection I’m working on!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Can’t wait until this stupid show is over so I can get on with my life.


That's how I felt toward the end of Lost.

What a debacle that was.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> That's how I felt toward the end of Lost.
> 
> What a debacle that was.


I think i got lost and didnt even get to finish it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16227320


Well there goes my “What Brand Does Pong NOT Have?” bingo card.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Well there goes my “What Brand Does Pong NOT Have?” bingo card.


GF


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Quite like this watch!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I thought this was fun:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Quite like this watch!


It’s growing on me. Although on the list of no-date semi-sport Rolexes, I’d probably go OP 41, Milgauss (weird, I know), then Air King. 

My mom actually has the 34mm blue face Air king (with the 3-6-9, but no 5, 10, 20, etc.) It’s quite nice, but small.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simple, cheap, yet delightful and extremely satisfying.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> I think I have one of the first posts


🤩

Been a while, hope all is well!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’ve been on a Gundam kick lately, Haven’t built one for a couple of months, but was a nice break at times during the pandemic when we were really stuck at home.
> 
> I purchased all of the ones that I could at the local import store (about 20 models), but I do want to finish the collection I’m working on!


Did someone say Gundam? Now that's something I never expected to pop up here...my son picked up Gundam from me and never really stopped building them.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The weather is finally cool enough for leather straps.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I never got into gundam. I think I was a bit too old, it fell in the age cracks between Robotech and more grounded mecha stuff like Heavy Gear, Battletech, and Shirow. I did watch one of the more gritty ones, 0080 mobile suit or something like that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Very clear day yesterday.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some additional wandering.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Dude! Toothy!!!


What’s up!? Been awhile, thought I’d pop in quick to see what’s new. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Been a while, hope all is well!


It is! same to you bro dick and the rest of of the ooo crew


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> It’s growing on me. Although on the list of no-date semi-sport Rolexes, I’d probably go OP 41, Milgauss (weird, I know), then Air King.
> 
> My mom actually has the 34mm blue face Air king (with the 3-6-9, but no 5, 10, 20, etc.) It’s quite nice, but small.











My two Air-King’s. My wife wears the 34mm AK on the right.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

After a hard day, it's time to play!!

The sticker was still on!! 😲 I thought they removed them all!! 🤷‍♂️









Sticker removed!! 😅


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Did someone say Gundam? Now that's something I never expected to pop up here...my son picked up Gundam from me and never really stopped building them.
> 
> View attachment 16227448
> 
> ...


Nice!! 

I was more into Zoids, as a kid, but recently picked gundam back up. 

Into this series, now:









SD Gundam World Sangoku Soketsuden Model Series


SD Gundam World Sangoku Soketsuden (SDガンダムワールド 三国創傑伝, SD Gundam World Sangoku Soketsuden?) is a line of super-deformed Gunpla kits of the Mobile Suits from SD Gundam World Sangoku Soketsuden. Introduced in March 2019 as part of Gundam's 40th Anniversary, kits in this line are made in China...




gundam.fandom.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> My two Air-King’s. My wife wears the 34mm AK on the right.


The one on the right is the exact one my mom has!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Time change _must_ be throwing me off. Woke up early to work out at equinox (some yoga to start the day) and remembered everything but to pack my Speedy in my briefcase. 

Guess it’s the AW until I get home from work.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Found a photo that a friend shared with my a few years ago, and realized that Dizzy wore a GMT Master.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

It's a cardigan kind of day in LA LA Land...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> It's a cardigan kind of day in LA LA Land...


Kinda digging this partly cloudy and cool (~60° F) weather!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Kinda digging this partly cloudy and cool (~60° F) weather!


Yeah me too. At least it's not foggy anymore. The past few days here was looking a bit apocalyptic!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Yeah me too. At least it's not foggy anymore. The past few days here was looking a bit apocalyptic!


Agreed! I’ll be honest, I’d like some rain, though.

I’m not going to lie, I’ve been seeing some posts from friends of snow and snowy weather in the Midwest and back east, and I kinda miss it…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I never got into gundam. I think I was a bit too old, it fell in the age cracks between Robotech and more grounded mecha stuff like Heavy Gear, Battletech, and Shirow. I did watch one of the more gritty ones, 0080 mobile suit or something like that.


Me too. What i remember after Voltes V, Daimos and Mazinger Z is Macross.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Kinda digging this partly cloudy and cool (~60° F) weather!


It was almost 70 here in NYC today!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Agreed! I’ll be honest, I’d like some rain, though.
> 
> I’m not going to lie, I’ve been seeing some posts from friends of snow and snowy weather in the Midwest and back east, and I kinda miss it…


Until you have to shovel it...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Until you have to shovel it...


Exactly! Always love the first snow, but not having to drive or walk in it long term


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Only seen snow a few times in my life and actually touched it once.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another pic of grandma.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Grandma in the Roaring 20s...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Grandma in the Roaring 20s...
> 
> View attachment 16228740


Holding a mobile phone


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Yeah me too. At least it's not foggy anymore. The past few days here was looking a bit apocalyptic!


Welp


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It was almost 70 here in NYC today!
> 
> View attachment 16228727


Radio: "It's 71° here in beautiful Cali...."
wait, this is not California.

Still, perfectly beautiful sunny day in Hong Kong, enjoying brunch with the Mrs on our 24th anniversary. ☺


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Radio: "It's 71° here in beautiful Cali...."
> wait, this is not California.
> 
> Still, perfectly beautiful sunny day in Hong Kong, enjoying brunch with the Mrs on our 24th anniversary. ☺
> ...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A little orange


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Radio: "It's 71° here in beautiful Cali...."
> wait, this is not California.
> 
> Still, perfectly beautiful sunny day in Hong Kong, enjoying brunch with the Mrs on our 24th anniversary.
> ...


Congrats my friend!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats Bro Dick


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Only seen snow a few times in my life and actually touched it once.


I feel that way about NFL cheerleaders


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Only seen snow a few times in my life and actually touched it once.


Doesnt it snow in Australia?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> I feel that way about NFL cheerleaders


They were as cold as ice to you?
Got the cold shoulder eh?

Chin up bro, it’s their loss.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought this was fun:


Starkey is often wrong, and often right - and often both at the same time


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Radio: "It's 71° here in beautiful Cali...."
> wait, this is not California.
> 
> Still, perfectly beautiful sunny day in Hong Kong, enjoying brunch with the Mrs on our 24th anniversary. ☺
> ...


Congrats @mui.richard!! Hang in there, bro, only 76 more to 100!! You can do it!! 😍 👍😷 😅


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Who says you can’t wear it with jeans?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> They were as cold as ice to you?
> Got the cold shoulder eh?
> 
> Chin up bro, it’s their loss.


Not all of them


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Who says you can’t wear it with jeans?


Looks great!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Congrats my friend!





Pongster said:


> Congrats Bro Dick





JustAbe said:


> Congrats @mui.richard!! Hang in there, bro, only 76 more to 100!! You can do it!! 😍 👍😷 😅


Thanks everyone 😊


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wrist ShOoOts:


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It was a beautiful day here in East Tennessee...72 and sunny...a good day for a ride.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well bad news for me, it seems my broken back isn't healing or healing minimally, at least the pain was not in my head. I have been referred to a spinal surgeon for an opinion on how to rectify it.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16230747


I like the colours on that one Abe what type of G is it?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Well bad news for me, it seems my broken back isn't healing or healing minimally, at least the pain was not in my head. I have been referred to a spinal surgeon for an opinion on how to rectify it.


I’m so sorry to hear that Pete. Please keep us updated as possible and I hope you have a swift recovery.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I like the colours on that one Abe what type of G is it?


Thank you, @Pete26!! It is a GBD-200SM-1A5JF G-SQUAD 11/2021. 😊 👍😷


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Well bad news for me, it seems my broken back isn't healing or healing minimally, at least the pain was not in my head. I have been referred to a spinal surgeon for an opinion on how to rectify it.


“Rectify” = “un-wreck-tify”


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Well bad news for me, it seems my broken back isn't healing or healing minimally, at least the pain was not in my head. I have been referred to a spinal surgeon for an opinion on how to rectify it.


Hopefully resolution sooner than later.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Well bad news for me, it seems my broken back isn't healing or healing minimally, at least the pain was not in my head. I have been referred to a spinal surgeon for an opinion on how to rectify it.


Pulling for you Pete! There is risk to every surgery, but the benefits can be tremendous. But don't listen to me, just to the experts!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


>


IWC is hosting an event in NYC tomorrow. Trying to decide which IWC to wear there...










OR










Thoughts?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> IWC is hosting an event in NYC tomorrow. Trying to decide which IWC to wear there...
> 
> View attachment 16230886
> 
> ...


The Ingenieur!!!!! Because it is discontinued and Genta! Love that watch!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> IWC is hosting an event in NYC tomorrow. Trying to decide which IWC to wear there...
> 
> View attachment 16230886
> 
> ...











Ingenieur


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> IWC is hosting an event in NYC tomorrow. Trying to decide which IWC to wear there...
> 
> View attachment 16230886
> 
> ...


My personal preference is the second one! But I think the Ingenieur is the more “special” piece.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Belated congrats, Dick!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> The Ingenieur!!!!! Because it is discontinued and Genta! Love that watch!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete, hope the specialist finds that it's an easy fix. Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that Pete. Please keep us updated as possible and I hope you have a swift recovery.


Thanks will do, I have been in constant pain since June and finally went to another doctor who my wife sees and she agreed it's not in my head, even though the break should be healed. She sent me to a CT scan and I got the results yesterday and apparently there has been minimal healing which could be because of an arthritic condition or another similar reason yet to be determined.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Thanks will do, I have been in constant pain since June and finally went to another doctor who my wife sees and she agreed it's not in my head, even though the break should be healed. She sent me to a CT scan and I got the results yesterday and apparently there has been minimal healing which could be because of an arthritic condition or another similar reason yet to be determined.


Thoughts are with you for a quick (and painless) recovery!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> IWC is hosting an event in NYC tomorrow. Trying to decide which IWC to wear there...
> 
> View attachment 16230886
> 
> ...


I’m not really a chronograph guy, but that one is sharp! For what it’s worth (probably not much) it would be my choice.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> IWC is hosting an event in NYC tomorrow. Trying to decide which IWC to wear there...
> 
> View attachment 16230886
> 
> ...


The Ingy!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Well bad news for me, it seems my broken back isn't healing or healing minimally, at least the pain was not in my head. I have been referred to a spinal surgeon for an opinion on how to rectify it.


Sorry to hear this. I hope things turn around for you soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sugman said:


> It was a beautiful day here in East Tennessee...72 and sunny...a good day for a ride.
> View attachment 16230806
> 
> View attachment 16230808


Puuurfect!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> IWC is hosting an event in NYC tomorrow. Trying to decide which IWC to wear there...
> 
> View attachment 16230886
> 
> ...


The Pilot(?) chrono, of course. 😎


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> Sorry to hear this. I hope things turn around for you soon.


Thank you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Well bad news for me, it seems my broken back isn't healing or healing minimally, at least the pain was not in my head. I have been referred to a spinal surgeon for an opinion on how to rectify it.


Sorry to hear that Pete. Hope things work out well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

It's Veterans Day here in America, so to all my brothers and sisters who also served...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Well bad news for me, it seems my broken back isn't healing or healing minimally, at least the pain was not in my head. I have been referred to a spinal surgeon for an opinion on how to rectify it.


Sorry to hear that, hope everything works out for you soon.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> It's Veterans Day here in America, so to all my brothers and sisters who also served...


Ooh rah!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The Pilot(?) chrono, of course. 😎


Yup, Le Petit Prince Pilot.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So what’s OOO’s opinion of the new Pelagos FXD?










I personally love it and if I didn’t already have my vintage Sub Snowflake, I would get this in a heartbeat. At only $3900, it’s a steal in today’s market.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

It’s 11-11 here


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

mav said:


> So what’s OOO’s opinion of the new Pelagos FXD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it too. Unapologetic Toolwatch only.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> So what’s OOO’s opinion of the new Pelagos FXD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! Just not sure where it would fit in my personal collection.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> So what’s OOO’s opinion of the new Pelagos FXD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I could only get past the snowflake...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> It’s 11-11 here
> View attachment 16231980


Just think if you waited another 9 seconds...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like it! Just not sure where it would fit in my personal collection.


Well, you could trade in your Worldtimer... 😆


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just think if you waited another 9 seconds...


It will be 11-11-11-11-11.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> So what’s OOO’s opinion of the new Pelagos FXD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if not in steel?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I did a thing...... for anyone with aafes access, they are doing an additional 10% star card. Something JUST broke my price mark, should get it in a week or so I imagine.

Nothing will ever beat the 1861 speedy for 3k deal though, that was spectacular.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> So what’s OOO’s opinion of the new Pelagos FXD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the FXD differ from other Pelagos models?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Even if not in steel?


It's a steal especially given that it's not steel but Ti. I paid almost 1/3 that for the Omega NTTD Ti mesh bracelet!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> It will be 11-11-11-11-11.


As close as I could get with the AW's time displays (and I just missed getting them all photographed before 11:11 finished).


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

5959HH said:


> How does the FXD differ from other Pelagos models?


It’s thinner, 
It has no date, 
It has fixed lugs,
It has no profiled chapter ring, 
It’s 200m , 
It has no He escape valve,
No bracelet,
Bidirectional bezel
Countdown timer
COSC certified
Actually issued e to MN 
Darker blue 

Etc etc etc


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> It’s thinner,
> It has no date,
> It has fixed lugs,
> It has no profiled chapter ring,
> ...


So other than those, just the same?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


> It’s thinner,
> It has no date,
> It has fixed lugs,
> It has no profiled chapter ring,
> ...


Clicks most of the boxes for me but maybe not fixed lugs although very appropriate for a diving watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> So other than those, just the same?


It's also the budget version of the yet-to-be-released-(maybe) RLX-titanium-(maybe) Yachtmaster


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> So what’s OOO’s opinion of the new Pelagos FXD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it, like *really LIKE it!* Not sure about the long L2L though. Don't need another "P01 wrist shot episode" 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I will try it out. When i see it in the flesh.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I have Tudors in steel, silver and bronze. Do i need titanium? gold?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I like it, like *really LIKE it!* Not sure about the long L2L though. Don't need another "P01 wrist shot episode" 🤣🤣🤣


I think it's time for a new "Pelagos MN wrist shot episode" before anyone in OOO commits. 👍 😁


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

RustyBin5 said:


> It’s thinner,
> It has no date,
> It has fixed lugs,
> It has no profiled chapter ring,
> ...


And fully graduated bezel.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I have Tudors in steel, silver and bronze. Do i need titanium? gold?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

What


mav said:


> So what’s OOO’s opinion of the new Pelagos FXD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's not to love?

Looks like you can get it in a set with bracelet, strap and fabric as well for 4.5K.

I'm not even in the market and that's tempting.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> So what’s OOO’s opinion of the new Pelagos FXD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look good. Is that bezel lumed? And yeah, that is cheap!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If I could only get past the snowflake...


Just offend it a few times. Oh no, that will make it more of a snowflake.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Well, you could trade in your Worldtimer...


That’s a no go 

The closest thing in my collection is probably my submersible, which I’m wearing today and also not looking to give up for the Tudor


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Sorry to hear that Pete. Hope things work out well.


Thanks mate, I knew the constant pain was not in my head.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

RustyBin5 said:


> It’s thinner,
> It has no date,
> It has fixed lugs,
> It has no profiled chapter ring,
> ...


On the website Tudor state that it has an SS back, is that because of NATO strap wear?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16232836
> 
> View attachment 16232837
> 
> View attachment 16232838


You are making me want to put my GBD-1000 on


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Did you pick this up??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Good time at the IWC show.










The new 43mm Pilot with two 41mm chronos.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More exterior shots


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Functional street art


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


>


I’m like that kid. Made my parents take me to the Porsche dealer next to the mall when I was maybe ten years old.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

mav said:


> And fully graduated bezel.


Except from 55 to 15 (1 to 9) where it is missing one graduate for every five…


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mav said:


> So what’s OOO’s opinion of the new Pelagos FXD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss the notched rehaut. I thought it was a distinguishing characteristic and was a large part of what made it a Pelagos. I also wonder why they lowered the water resistance. I like the countdown bezel, but not the inconsistent markers between the numbers.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still liked my Ingy more than any of the IWCs I say today. Fall colors didn't hurt...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> I miss the notched rehaut. I thought it was a distinguishing characteristic and was a large part of what made it a Pelagos. I also wonder why they lowered the water resistance. *I like the countdown bezel, but not the inconsistent markers between the numbers.*


I'm thinking the way the markers are arranged on the bezel is deliberate? From the 5 minute to the 15 minute mark all minute marks are accounted for (every minute indicated on the bezel), and judging from the spacing between the 20 and 55 minute mark it would seem there's enough room for every marker as well?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Closest I have to an IWC, better VFM in my opinion as they use the same movements now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Closest I have to an IWC, better VFM in my opinion as they *use the same movements now*.


Hmmm, the SA at today's IWC get-together kept saying all the novelties use in-house movements now...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Someone still dressing like grandma...










Her friend should take her aside...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hmmm, the SA at today's IWC get-together kept saying all the novelties use in-house movements now...


Oh Ok, I know the Mark XVIII uses a Selitta movement and the Mark XV had an ETA.

About the only watch that I regret getting rid of was my Mark XV.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Did you pick this up??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Did you pick this up??


Take delivery Saturday morning.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> I'm thinking the way the markers are arranged on the bezel is deliberate? From the 5 minute to the 15 minute mark all minute marks are accounted for (every minute indicated on the bezel), and judging from the spacing between the 20 and 55 minute mark it would seem there's enough room for every marker as well?


Yeah, the gaps look the same, so it’s puzzling why it’s treated differently at that one spot. They crowded the hash marks by the 1 and 0 on the bezel (at the 10], but nowhere else. It’s odd to me. I don’t know why they’d do that. My SuperOcean doesn’t crowd the 12 o’clock pip marker or the 15, but other hash marks are at each minute (up to 15, then nothing…common to stop at 15]. My Glycine only uses 3 hash marks, but is balanced. My Damasko consistently has 4 hash marks. Each of those three ways works for me.

There are obviously different ways of doing things. To each his/her own, but the way they did it on the Pelagos isn’t for me. I can “unsee” the He escape valve on my SMP, but this would bug me too much.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Take delivery Saturday morning.


Congrats. That’s a killer ride. BMW M Series cars are awesome…love ‘em.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Take delivery Saturday morning.


You got another Miata??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Yeah, the gaps look the same, so it’s puzzling why it’s treated differently at that one spot. They crowded the hash marks by the 1 and 0 on the bezel (at the 10], but nowhere else. It’s odd to me. I don’t know why they’d do that. My SuperOcean doesn’t crowd the 12 o’clock pip marker or the 15, but other hash marks are at each minute (up to 15, then nothing…common to stop at 15]. My Glycine only uses 3 hash marks, but is balanced. My Damasko consistently has 4 hash marks. Each of those three ways works for me.
> 
> There are obviously different ways of doing things. To each his/her own, but the way they did it on the Pelagos isn’t for me. I can “unsee” the He escape valve on my SMP, but this would bug me too much.
> View attachment 16233447
> ...


You're forgetting one thing - it's the Rolex way! 😉




























But here's the curious thing - no one was ever bothered by how those hash marks are spaced on the bezel before, not until this latest release from Tudor. And personally I don't have a problem with them at all.

But you're absolutely right, to each their own.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You got another Miata??


More of a daily driver Miata.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Take delivery Saturday morning.


Nice!!! 

I love mine! (Although I’m already itching for the new G80 M3 x drive … thinking Isle of Man green on fjord blue (which is like a dark navy) interior


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> I love mine! (Although I’m already itching for the new G80 M3 x drive … thinking Isle of Man green on fjord blue (which is like a dark navy) interior


Oooh nice!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Rewatching a bit of Castle. Detective Beckett in wears a nice Speedy! Early in the show they even do an episode about how it’s from her (now deceased) father. They don’t mention the brand by name, but definitely made it obvious


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Been a while since this old thing got out of the watch box and according to the clock on the center console, it's on correct time ☺


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sugman said:


> I miss the notched rehaut. I thought it was a distinguishing characteristic and was a large part of what made it a Pelagos. I also wonder why they lowered the water resistance. I like the countdown bezel, but not the inconsistent markers between the numbers.


I actually like this. Both simpler than the Pelagos & a tad quirky. Maybe removing the HEV they lower the WR???

Can you explain the inconsistent markers? Its surely not a mistake, even if a misjudgment. What was their thinking? what practical use/difference does it make? I dont know why a design team working with a dive team would do this?????


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mav said:


> So what’s OOO’s opinion of the new Pelagos FXD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like it - nothing I dont like - removing unusual castle rehaut from Pelagos cleans up & improves the dial for me - but why the inconsistency on bezel markers?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16233489


Pic is way too in focus...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> You're forgetting one thing - it's the Rolex way! 😉
> 
> View attachment 16233493
> 
> ...


Good point! Maybe it’s just because I’m so used to seeing it on the 3 o’clock side. Like @Simon mused, I wonder why they do that.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Good point! Maybe it’s just because I’m so used to seeing it on the 3 o’clock side.


It's definitely not your everyday diver, and I already called AD today so I can check it out when it comes in.

Personally I think this watch is exactly what the definition of a tool watch should be - it's designed to do one specific job and that job only, all else be damned.

The now discontinued North Flag with this MN Pelagos will make an AWESOME pair!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> The now discontinued North Flag with this MN Pelagos will make an AWESOME pair!
> 
> View attachment 16233898
> 
> ...


Speaking of an awesome pair, how's about a pair of awesome pairs?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Had intended to walk the length of the Highline yest but a part of it was closed off for construction. As it turned out, the exit led directly to an Irish pub...










It was a sign.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

An example of cross-branding...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Didn't check out their food...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Didn't check out their food...
> 
> View attachment 16233962


Gf

It was in this mall.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Someone still dressing like grandma...
> 
> View attachment 16233417
> 
> ...


I can see the valley in the mist, I'll allow that dress


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> It was in this mall.
> 
> ...


Probably a wildly off guess -- is that at Columbus Circle?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Testing image uploads and how Tapacrack behaves...

Posting this from my laptop:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

And this from Tapafawk:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

And this from mobile Safari:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, this is stupid:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Probably a wildly off guess -- is that at Columbus Circle?


Hudson Yards (33rd St and 10th Ave)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> That does look good. Is that bezel lumed? And yeah, that is cheap!


Yeah lumed bezel is pretty cool.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Take delivery Saturday morning.


Sweet. Three M4 owners in OOO!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good time at the IWC show.
> 
> View attachment 16233175
> 
> ...


The IWC team always puts on a good show!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Rewatching a bit of Castle. Detective Beckett in wears a nice Speedy! Early in the show they even do an episode about how it’s from her (now deceased) father. They don’t mention the brand by name, but definitely made it obvious


Good eye!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> And this from Tapafawk:
> 
> View attachment 16234118


So it's true? Honda/Acura is bringing back the Integra?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> So it's true? Honda/Acura is bringing back the Integra?


Yup. It's a sexed-up Civic hatch, which, honestly, is just like what the Integra always has been. Initial specs say it's a 1.5l turbo, so expect it to be like the Civic Si at 200-ish hp. I think it's also got room for a Type-S or Type-R version with more power (and, _potentially_, AWD).

A couple weeks ago, I started thinking seriously about trading in my '17 Civic hatch for the new '22 hatch, taking advantage of the insane used car market value of my car to get the new model for so little cash out-of-pocket. But the new Civic is so booooring on the outside — the pendulum swung far opposite from the gundam style of the '17 models — that I'm not sure I'd have fun with it.

I like this Integra, though. It might be enough to pull me away from owning only Civics for the past thirty years.

I'm at a crossroads, however. MrsBS might be happier with a new car than I would be (as much as I want her to stick with Honda, she's wanting a Subaru like her friend, or stretch to an X3). And I'm on the verge of switching to an EV for my next purchase — my weekly mileage is easily within the range of almost every EV on the market; and we can keep a gas car for those rare long journeys, or rent one, or just take mass transit like the plane or train.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I’m like that kid. Made my parents take me to the Porsche dealer next to the mall when I was maybe ten years old.











I’ve always had a soft spot for the 911 and knowing this just recently received a text of this from my son.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. It's a sexed-up Civic hatch, which, honestly, is just like what the Integra always has been. Initial specs say it's a 1.5l turbo, so expect it to be like the Civic Si at 200-ish hp. I think it's also got room for a Type-S or Type-R version with more power (and, _potentially_, AWD).
> 
> A couple weeks ago, I started thinking seriously about trading in my '17 Civic hatch for the new '22 hatch, taking advantage of the insane used car market value of my car to get the new model for so little cash out-of-pocket. But the new Civic is so booooring on the outside — the pendulum swung far opposite from the gundam style of the '17 models — that I'm not sure I'd have fun with it.
> 
> ...


My two cents... I prefer the Integra over any Civic.

Also on the X3 - as much as I love BMW as a brand, their lower range cars are just average at best. A Subaru will offer more bang for the buck.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I’ve always had a soft spot for the 911 and knowing this just recently received a text of this from my son.


As a marketing professional, I approve! I f'ing LOVE this ad!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I’ve always had a soft spot for the 911 and knowing this just recently received a text of this from my son.


TBF, when I was ten years old... yeah... lol


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> My two cents... I prefer the Integra over any Civic.
> 
> Also on the X3 - as much as I love BMW as a brand, their lower range cars are just average at best. *A Subaru will offer more bang for the buck.*


Feature-for-feature, I'm surprised that it's actually hard to match what Honda offers, even looking at Subaru.

An X3 is on par with a mid-spec Acura RDX, at least, so I don't mind choosing between them.

Whatever we get, it probably won't be until next year after she starts her own job. Good news there, too: the supervisor at the clinic where she's been observing asked her if she'd like to apply for a job upon graduation.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Didn't check out their food...
> 
> View attachment 16233962


I was in China a few years ago. As you did, I bypassed this restaurant.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I’ve always had a soft spot for the 911 and knowing this just recently received a text of this from my son.


Umm….


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Testing image uploads and how Tapacrack behaves...
> 
> Posting this from my laptop:
> View attachment 16234117





BarracksSi said:


> And this from Tapafawk:
> 
> View attachment 16234118





BarracksSi said:


> And this from mobile Safari:
> View attachment 16234121


They are all coming up with the view attachment links on Tapatalk :/ 

Started happening to me yesterday. It’s only for some images though, some I can see normally


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Good eye!


They seem to make it obvious (but not too obvious). Watch people like us would spot it, but I’m sure everyone else would think I’m crazy if I pointed it out


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Watch for the day


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> They are all coming up with the view attachment links on Tapatalk :/
> 
> Started happening to me yesterday. It’s only for some images though, some I can see normally


Yeah, same with me. Mobile Safari is fine, as is laptop/desktop.

Then when I tap on the attachment links in Fapacalk, they're blocked by a content blocker (maybe one of the ones I've got installed), and I need to reload them with content blockers off. PITA.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Small *****, I guess!! 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GW-9400NVJ-2JF "MEN IN NAVY" Rangeman 03/2014


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

A clip of Aretha Franklin in Amsterdam in 1968. Holy moly. I wonder if I was born into the wrong era for music.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459308223136251904


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, same with me. Mobile Safari is fine, as is laptop/desktop.
> 
> Then when I tap on the attachment links in Fapacalk, they're blocked by a content blocker (maybe one of the ones I've got installed), and I need to reload them with content blockers off. PITA.


Hmm, for me, when I click the attachment, it does bring up the photo. Just an extra (annoying) step!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

In their new movie, Gal went “downtown” on the Rock.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Rewatching a bit of Castle. Detective Beckett in wears a nice Speedy! Early in the show they even do an episode about how it’s from her (now deceased) father. They don’t mention the brand by name, but definitely made it obvious


Nice catch, wasn't her father a cop? Made me want to wear this.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, same with me. Mobile Safari is fine, as is laptop/desktop.
> 
> Then when I tap on the attachment links in Fapacalk, they're blocked by a content blocker (maybe one of the ones I've got installed), and I need to reload them with content blockers off. PITA.


I'm too tight to pay for tapatalk and the free one is crap, so I don't bother.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Nice catch, wasn't her father a cop? Made me want to wear this.


Yes, and great photo!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm…….which watch should I wear when I pick up my new (to me) M4?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm…….which watch should I wear when I pick up my new (to me) M4?


Something (Austin) yellow!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm…….which watch should I wear when I pick up my new (to me) M4?


I always go below the radar when negotiating or executing a vehicle transaction. Nice car btw, expecting a photo in the sunlight.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> I always go below the radar when negotiating or executing a vehicle transaction. Nice car btw, expecting a photo in the sunlight.


Deal already done. Just picking her up!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

@SaMaster14 and @mav 

Have you guys done any mods? M Performance parts?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Deal already done. Just picking her up!


Sap tell us a little bit about your new car including a few specs.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

HAGW guys


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> @SaMaster14 and @mav
> 
> Have you guys done any mods? M Performance parts?


Cosmetic mods (carbon fiber, etc.) for me. And I have the burger Motorsport CANFLAP module (plugs into the OBDII port and “forces” the flaps in the exhaust open so it stays loud. Can also make the LEDs brighter or dimmer and make the “mdm” mode like the euro version (a biiiit more slip) 

iND distribution is a GREAT site for mods, cosmetic and performance.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm…….which watch should I wear when I pick up my new (to me) M4?


A German


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Cosmetic mods (carbon fiber, etc.) for me. And I have the burger Motorsport CANFLAP module (plugs into the OBDII port and “forces” the flaps in the exhaust open so it stays loud. Can also make the LEDs brighter or dimmer and make the “mdm” mode like the euro version (a biiiit more slip)
> 
> iND distribution is a GREAT site for mods, cosmetic and performance.


I’ve got carbon bits too. Front splitter and lip, side sills, and spoiler lip.

Maybe I’ll get carbon fiber steering wheel at some point. Maybe not. The stock leather wheel is good.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ve got carbon bits too. Front splitter and lip, side sills, and spoiler lip.
> 
> Maybe I’ll get carbon fiber steering wheel at some point. Maybe not. The stock leather wheel is good.


I had a carbon(-laid-onto-fiberglass) wing on my last car. I realized that it was cheaper than it looks — it appears “finished” without having to get a pro paint job like you have to do with unfinished urethane or fiberglass.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ve got carbon bits too. Front splitter and lip, side sills, and spoiler lip.
> 
> Maybe I’ll get carbon fiber steering wheel at some point. Maybe not. The stock leather wheel is good.


I've never been a big fan of carbon fiber. The cheap stuff rarely looks good. Aside from some exhaust and lighting mods my 6 Series is stock.

OoO Baby!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ve got carbon bits too. Front splitter and lip, side sills, and spoiler lip.
> 
> Maybe I’ll get carbon fiber steering wheel at some point. Maybe not. The stock leather wheel is good.


It is very good! There is a great M Performance wheel with carbon and alcantara (there are versions with and without a rev counter built in), but it’s pricey. 

This car looks so good stock and clean, with just a bit of carbon bits!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wtf one more post till I hit 25k?

I was thinking about doing a giveaway — my SKX009 is a giveaway prize from another WUS member, and I'd never sell it for money, so giving it away makes sense, except that I actually like it a lot.

I might sit on this idea a bit longer.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Cosmetically, I wouldn’t add much to the front! Maybe black or carbon grille surround and carbon mirror caps!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Cosmetically, I wouldn’t add much to the front! Maybe black or carbon grille surround and carbon mirror caps!


True, it could use the black grill and mirror caps.

Soon…..soon.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> I always go below the radar when negotiating or executing a vehicle transaction. Nice car btw, expecting a photo in the sunlight.


That's a good rule, when I bought my last car the accounts guy noticed that I was wearing a Seiko Astron.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinner at Mercado and drinks at the Grove with friends tonight!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's mahjong Sunday 😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not much of a car buff myself. I just ride em. This is the knock on me that my boss invokes to justify her reneging on getting me a 370Z.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!










Go Cowboys!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Not much of a car buff myself. I just ride em. This is the knock on me that my boss invokes to justify her reneging on getting me a 370Z.


What? You can fake it, can’t you?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> What? You can fake it, can’t you?


Very difficult for men to "fake it"...just saying. 😅


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> What? You can fake it, can’t you?


It would mean spending time and washing the car, etc.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Trying a new (to me) curry ramen spot tonight!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Very difficult for men to "fake it"...just saying. 😅


Not true...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Victory Monday!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> @SaMaster14 and @mav
> 
> Have you guys done any mods? M Performance parts?


Congrats Sap! Love the Austin Yellow color. Mine saids wassup! 



















No mods on mine, except one; it already came with many of the M Performance parts on it. I added the painted front reflectors from IND - https://ind-distribution.com/produc...ont-reflector-set?_pos=5&_sid=a03c4425c&_ss=r

Also be sure to play with and program your M1/M2 buttons.

I have mine set to this...

M1
Steering: comfort
Suspension: comfort
Engine: efficient
DCT: D1
DSC: on
HUD: default view

M2
Steering: comfort
Suspension: sport
Engine: sport plus
DCT: S3
DSC: MDM
HUD: M view

My M1 mode is usually for cruising on the freeways, M2 is when I let her rip and I rip it 90% of the time. 😁 

Setting the engine response to sport plus keeps the turbo spooled up, so it reduces turbo lag to virtually zero. On yours, you might get away with setting the steering to sport and suspension to sport plus depending on your tolerance for bumps.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dinner at Mercado and drinks at the Grove with friends tonight!


Love the Christmas tree!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Gonna see Bob Dylan tonight in a 4,000 seat venue. 10th row, two seats on the center aisle. Looking forward to seeing a true legend again while the opportunity still exists. Rough and Rowdy Ways Tour.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Just a 440i, but she makes up for it by taking her top off.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> Gonna see Bob Dylan tonight in a 4,000 seat venue. 10th row, two seats on the center aisle. Looking forward to seeing a true legend again while the opportunity still exists. Rough and Rowdy Ways Tour.


Bob Dylan definitely a legend, both as a songwriter and performer. Maybe the best of all time.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Bob Dylan definitely a legend, both as a songwriter and performer. Maybe the best of all time.


Last time I saw him was in the 80's on the Dylan and the (Grateful) Dead tour at RFK Stadium in DC. This will be much more relaxed, I'm sure.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Congrats Sap! Love the Austin Yellow color. Mine saids wassup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think I’ll do the painted reflectors too. And maybe carbon mirror caps.

Good set up on the M buttons! I don’t have the active suspension but I’m happy with it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

zengineer said:


> Just a 440i, but she makes up for it by taking her top off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love it when she pulls down her top!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black kidney grilles too!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Black kidney grilles too!


Looks like you already have the CF front lip so CF mirror caps, rear lip spoiler, diffuser and blacked out kidney grills will complete the look! Maybe even think about power coating the rims black too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Looks like you already have the CF front lip so CF mirror caps, rear lip spoiler, diffuser and blacked out kidney grills will complete the look! Maybe even think about power coating the rims black too.


Got a line on the kidney grills and side fender trim, so that will be first.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Love the Christmas tree!


The Grove is definitely a vibe!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, great, safe, and healthy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Dylan shoq was excellent. He forbids cameras thiugh.


King_Neptune said:


> Gonna see Bob Dylan tonight in a 4,000 seat venue. 10th row, two seats on the center aisle. Looking forward to seeing a true legend again while the opportunity still exists. Rough and Rowdy Ways Tour.


Godfrey.

Dylan show was excellent. He forbids cameras though so no pics to share. I do understand why however, some folks refuse to omit their flashes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Spent the weekend celebrating this young lady's birthday. Way too much food and alcohol was involved.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Way too much food and alcohol was involved.


Wouldn't have been much of a celebration, otherwise!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Spent the weekend celebrating this young lady's birthday. Way too much food and alcohol was involved.
> 
> View attachment 16241886


Gf.

A small part of the alcohol.










Turley is known for their Zinfandels but this cab is a rare bird. Absolutely delicious!










The after-dinner bar included unlimited Red Bull vodkas, Red Bull Royal Crowns, Ketel One martinis, etc. 

Also served by scantily-clad young ladies...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This was not served by a scantily-clad twenty-something but it still rocked!










Don't let the size of the plate fool you; each scoop was the size of a baseball!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Spent the weekend celebrating this young lady's birthday. Way too much food and alcohol was involved.
> 
> View attachment 16241886


She likes Randy White? Are you Too-tall?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Spent the weekend celebrating this young lady's birthday. Way too much food and alcohol was involved.
> 
> View attachment 16241886


Wow, your years of Jenna stalking have gifted you with the ability to sneak up and take a pic of anyone!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The after-dinner bar included unlimited Red Bull vodkas, Red Bull Royal Crowns, Ketel One martinis, etc.
> 
> Also served by scantily-clad young ladies...


Alas, down here hiring standards have slipped so much that "scantily-clad" just means more muffin top and cellulite on display. I don't know where all the fit college girls have gone but they ain't waitressing anymore.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, your years of Jenna stalking have gifted you with the ability to sneak up and take a pic of anyone!


This is the birthday girl.










Reminded me of a certain barista...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> She likes Randy White? Are you Too-tall?


She's a _huge_ Cowboys fan. Too bad she wasn't born yet when Randy played...

Then again, she wouldn't look as hot if she had been...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was not served by a scantily-clad twenty-something but it still rocked!
> 
> View attachment 16241926
> 
> ...


I see 3 corks. 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> I see 3 corks. 😉


The "straggler..."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@BarracksSi, this is for you.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

About to drive her to the office for the first time. I told her not to feel bad if the other cars don’t like her.

She already heard some snarky remarks from the stupid Teslabitch next to her.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Victory Monday!
> 
> View attachment 16239803


Others had to be happy with a tie.

Pre game commentary thought it was gonna be a walk through the park.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Bob Dylan definitely a legend, both as a songwriter and performer. Maybe the best of all time.


I saw him a couple of years ago in Stockholm. Until the final goodbye he hid behind a piano.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Gotta love it when she pulls down her top!


Yes, but in Michigan it hibernates with the motorcycle all winter.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Simple late lunch at the computer...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This was our appetizer from the other night. Fried lobster tails!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> About to drive her to the office for the first time. I told her not to feel bad if the other cars don’t like her.
> 
> She already heard some snarky remarks from the stupid Teslabitch next to her.


A Tesla Model 3 usually parks right next to me as well… And on the other side, whoever’s spot it is, has both a Panamera 4S and brand new Targa S. I prefer the Porsches…. 

Black grille and carbon mirror caps will do wonders!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

rjohnson56 said:


> I saw him a couple of years ago in Stockholm. Until the final goodbye he hid behind a piano.
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


We saw Elton John's last concert and he virtually did the same thing, although he did get up a few times to engage with the audience and the piano moved around the stage a lot. Fantastic show, easily the best concert I have ever seen.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This was our appetizer from the other night. Fried lobster tails!
> 
> View attachment 16242676


Yum


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

The family grew just a tad. The white 300m definitely dominates my collection (not everyone is pictured though). 










Been an expensive month! The wife is already eyeing more purses and shoes to balance the force


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @BarracksSi, this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 16241976




25k


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

zengineer said:


> Yes, but in Michigan it hibernates with the motorcycle all winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garage envy.

Blue or Green territory? (or neither)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> A Tesla Model 3 usually parks right next to me as well… And on the other side, whoever’s spot it is, has both a Panamera 4S and brand new Targa S. I prefer the Porsches….
> 
> Black grille and carbon mirror caps will do wonders!


Oooh, love love love a Targa 911!!!!

Hate hate hate Teslas.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> The family grew just a tad. The white 300m definitely dominates my collection (not everyone is pictured though).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did you get the white seamaster?!?

Dang. I have to get that back! Or the creamsicle PO.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

zengineer said:


> Yes, but in Michigan it hibernates with the motorcycle all winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that lift! Hmm…. Never thought about that………


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Oooh, love love love a Targa 911!!!!
> 
> Hate hate hate Teslas.


Agree, agree, agree!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Oooh, love love love a Targa 911!!!!
> 
> Hate hate hate Teslas.


Mark my words, Tesla and EVs will be the car equivalent of the quartz watch era, they will all join the band wagon, it will cost huge money, divert resources toward an unsustainable mode of transportation*, and everybody will come back to ICE.

*Just from an energetical point of view, there are 1.44B cars in circulation in the world:

1). Asia: 518 million vehicles
2). Europe: 419 million vehicles
3). North America: 350 million vehicles
4). South America: 83 million vehicles
5). Middle East: 49 million vehicles
6). Africa: 26 million vehicles

In the US alone, there are 289.5M registered cars, but, if we want to make a conservative estimation, let's round down to 250M cars in use, with the american average being 14,300 miles per year (23,000 Km). The average EV car consumption is 0.2 kWh/Km, that equates to 4,600 KW, or 4.6 MW. The annual consumption for the US will be 250M x 4.6 MW = 1.15B Megawatts. Of course, this is the net car consumption without calculating all the losses between the electric production plants, successive transformations to high and low voltage for distribution, charging losses in heat dissipation, and batteries efficiency; does 2B Megawatts seems fair at the production? now, where do you expect to get those 2B Megawatts? the total electrical consumption in the US in 2020 was 3.8B MW, where do you expect to get those extra 2B MW? how about Europe? a lot of European countries have to buy electricity from their neighbours to supplement their own production. How about Asia? and Africa? has anyone thought about Africa where millions of people don't have enough electricity to charge their phones, and can only do it at their work place that are equipped with generators?

Yep, EV is the future, Elon musk is the genius that will change the world, colonize Mars, and end world hunger (his words).


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Garage envy.
> 
> Blue or Green territory? (or neither)


Neither.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> When did you get the white seamaster?!?
> 
> Dang. I have to get that back! Or the creamsicle PO.


Grabbed it at a sale, got it yesterday!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Love that lift! Hmm…. Never thought about that………


It's fairly comnon in my area where we don't drive certain vehicles in winter.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> In the US alone, there are 289.5M registered cars, but, if we want to make a conservative estimation, let's round down to 250M cars in use, with the american average being 14,300 miles per year (23,000 Km). The average EV car consumption is 0.2 kWh/Km, that equates to 4,600 KW, or 4.6 MW. The annual consumption for the US will be 250M x 4.6 MW = 1.15B Megawatts. Of course, this is the net car consumption without calculating all the losses between the electric production plants, successive transformations to high and low voltage for distribution, charging losses in heat dissipation, and batteries efficiency; does 2B Megawatts seems fair at the production? now, where do you expect to get those 2B Megawatts? the total electrical consumption in the US in 2020 was 3.8B MW, where do you expect to get those extra 2B MW? how about Europe? a lot of European countries have to buy electricity from their neighbours to supplement their own production. How about Asia? and Africa? has anyone thought about Africa where millions of people don't have enough electricity to charge their phones, and can only do it at their work place that are equipped with generators?
> 
> Yep, EV is the future, Elon musk is the genius that will change the world, colonize Mars, and end world hunger (his words).


Au contraire, mon frere. All of the above assumes that the transition happens immediately as opposed to evolving over time. Before the chips shortage, the US sold about 17+ million new cars and trucks annually. The automotive industry does not have that EV production capacity yet. Furthermore, unless EVs become fully price-competitive with ICE vehicles (govt subsidies or improved manufacturing processes/technology or whatever), only a portion of that 17+ million will be EVs. So pick a number and you'll see that the transition to an all-EV fleet will take decades.

Hopefully the growth of renewable electricity will match the EV adoption rate. We'll see.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Mark my words, Tesla and EVs will be the car equivalent of the quartz watch era, they will all join the band wagon, it will cost huge money, divert resources toward an unsustainable mode of transportation*, and everybody will come back to ICE.
> 
> *Just from an energetical point of view, there are 1.44B cars in circulation in the world:
> 
> ...


In the 1996 sci-fi movies "Total Recall", Arnold Schwarzenegger found an alien terraformer capable of giving Mars an atmosphere that can sustain human life.

Elon musk have found a similar device on Mars capable of generating all the electricity that we'll ever need for decades to come?

Btw, here's a leaked gif of Arnold supposedly getting Elon's BS shoved up his nose when on Mars, or was he trying to get it out... I'm not sure. 🤣









Edit: seriously though, until they have a way to generate clean electricity enough to meet the increase in electricity consumption and a vastly better battery tech to give EVs their much needed range/quick charge capability, you won't see me driving an EV.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Grabbed it at a sale, got it yesterday!


What are your impressions?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Oooh, love love love a Targa 911!!!!
> 
> Hate hate hate Teslas.


Full send???

Grab a (fake) “CS” hood (which doesn’t seem to fit…), bag the car, wrap it pink, and grab a handicap placard while you’re at it!

@mav ; thoughts on this “bad boy”?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerai chaser to the above monstrosity


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> In the 1996 sci-fi movies "Total Recall", Arnold Schwarzenegger found an alien terraformer capable of giving Mars an atmosphere that can sustain human life.
> 
> Elon musk have found a similar device on Mars capable of generating all the electricity that we'll ever need for decades to come?
> 
> ...


Wasn't there a proposal at one point the turn all the roads into low yield solar collectors? There are enough roads to power the whole country that way, and it only cost a TRILLION! But hey, we just passed a 1.2T infrastructure bill (that only seems to have 300B of actual infrastructure in it) so maybe its possible?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> What are your impressions?


I dig it quite a bit. Extremely legible, and OH SO BUTTERY SMOOTH. The bezel action and winding are just incredible. Maybe that is new watch lubrication and it will wear in but wow, what a step up from all my mostly older generation watches.

It's big though, definitely the most blingy and showy piece I have. That ceramic bezel gleams in a way that the aluminum bezels on my sub and bond seamaster don't. It's gonna be tough transitioning between it and the Weiss, which feels positively dainty by comparison but is also super legible and so nice to look at.

Once I get the bracelet sized I can get the full weight experience. I really like the black rubber strap look though so it may spend most of the time on that. I don't think I've ever worn my speedy on bracelet, some watches just love straps.

I imagine the 6 digit rolexes generate this same feeling compared to the 5 digit versions and now I totally understand why so many folks made the leap. My 2531 just can't stack up other than slimness, though I suppose the later version with the raised indices with WG surrounds might fare a little better.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Oooh, love love love a Targa 911!!!!
> 
> Hate hate hate Teslas.


My cousin in SF loves Teslas. I always dare him to race me from LA to Vegas, loser pays for the whole weekend. 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I dig it quite a bit. Extremely legible, and OH SO BUTTERY SMOOTH. The bezel action and winding are just incredible. Maybe that is new watch lubrication and it will wear in but wow, what a step up from all my mostly older generation watches.
> 
> It's big though, definitely the most blingy and showy piece I have. That ceramic bezel gleams in a way that the aluminum bezels on my sub and bond seamaster don't. It's gonna be tough transitioning between it and the Weiss, which feels positively dainty by comparison but is also super legible and so nice to look at.
> 
> ...


We need more pitchers....


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Full send???
> 
> Grab a (fake) “CS” hood (which doesn’t seem to fit…), bag the car, wrap it pink, and grab a handicap placard while you’re at it!
> 
> @mav ; thoughts on this “bad boy”?


Uh...        

It makes the new M3/4's where they replaced the kidney grills with lung grills look good!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> The family grew just a tad. The white 300m definitely dominates my collection (not everyone is pictured though).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the white SMP! Looks so good!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Uh...
> 
> It makes the new M3/4's where they replaced the kidney grills with lung grills look good!


I just love the roll cage with the handicap placard 

The color and and “bagged” look are atrocious!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I just love the roll cage with the handicap placard
> 
> The color and and “bagged” look are atrocious!


Yeah exactly. Makes me kinda think that the owner isn't really handicapped?! Or perhaps the roll cage offers some form of leverage to more easily get in/out of the extremely low car. 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Forgot this wristshot...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Testing something real quick — the ad blockers I use on my phone tend to hide my own posts.

Posting this from iOS Safari (next one will be Crapatalk)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

And now posting from Crackaflack.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

And back to iOS…


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

They both suck. Desktop is so much nicer with extensions and a little custom CSS.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Mark my words, Tesla and EVs will be the car equivalent of the quartz watch era, they will all join the band wagon, it will cost huge money, divert resources toward an unsustainable mode of transportation*, and everybody will come back to ICE.
> 
> *Just from an energetical point of view, there are 1.44B cars in circulation in the world:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this post!

As well-addressed as your post is, there is also the issue of LiO battery manufacture and its production costs, associated materials production and waste, and disposal concerns. An unfortunate aside: charging batteries relies upon power generation.

Battery tech in commodity-level vehicles can’t possibly be a net gain upon emission reduction at this time. We own one hybrid vehicle and while it’s performance (torque, horse power) is impressive, there are additional maintenance costs, a battery cooling system (ethylene glycol), and the ultimate disposition of these large batteries and their replacements is…??

Specialized applications in large storage/consumption LiO applications: My only experience is as an end-user with the Boeing 787 (two large-cap batteries) and I’ll limit my comments here to the fact that the care, feeding, and contingency aspect of having those two power cells at the heart of the electrical system was a very big deal. The operation, limitations, and maintenance-coordination was/is not without a great deal of cost, man-hours, and additional energy consumption with high output power cells.

As always: Special interest and opportunity lurk behind everything shiny.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Father did a Laminectomy surgery a couple days ago, all seems to be going well and he's already managed to get off the bed with the help of a physiotherapist this morning. Not exactly looking forward to the $75k bill...but I grateful. ☺


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Father did a Laminectomy surgery a couple days ago, all seems to be going well and he's already managed to get off the bed with the help of a physiotherapist this morning. I'm grateful.
> 
> View attachment 16245380


Good! Hope he recovers fast. Sounds serious. They needed access to his spinal canal?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Good! Hope he recovers fast. Sounds serious. They needed access to his spinal canal?


Yes, the MRI showed the spinal canal at 2 sections of the lower back practically completely blocked by bone spurs and ligaments...and he could hardly walk and sleep properly.

So yeah, surgery was needed to correct that and fingers crossed his condition will improve after the decompression surgery.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Father did a Laminectomy surgery a couple days ago, all seems to be going well and he's already managed to get off the bed with the help of a physiotherapist this morning. Not exactly looking forward to the $75k bill...but I grateful.
> 
> View attachment 16245380


Glad things are going well! Nice wrist shot too!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Father did a Laminectomy surgery a couple days ago, all seems to be going well and he's already managed to get off the bed with the help of a physiotherapist this morning. Not exactly looking forward to the $75k bill...but I grateful. ☺
> 
> View attachment 16245380


Hmm. I haven't seen a nurse in a traditional nurse's uniform like in the background in ages. Just sayin' (for no particular reason).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, the MRI showed the spinal canal at 2 sections of the lower back practically completely blocked by bone spurs and ligaments...and he could hardly walk and sleep properly.
> 
> So yeah, surgery was needed to correct that and fingers crossed his condition will improve after the decompression surgery.


Wow. Hope that does the trick!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Hmm. I haven't seen a nurse in a traditional nurse's uniform like in the background in ages. Just sayin' (for no particular reason).


Yeah, it’s been a while since I’ve seen that. But it wasn’t in a hospital.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, it’s been a while since I’ve seen that. But it wasn’t in a hospital.


There's always Nurse Ratched.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The night nurse on last night's shift was really young and cute...nope, no photos to share didn't wanna look like a perv.

But DAMN she's CUTE!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Sappie66 just heard on the news there's widespread flooding in BC, hope everything's ok.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, the MRI showed the spinal canal at 2 sections of the lower back practically completely blocked by bone spurs and ligaments...and he could hardly walk and sleep properly.
> 
> So yeah, surgery was needed to correct that and fingers crossed his condition will improve after the decompression surgery.


I hope he has a speedy recovery and resolution of symptoms, @mui.richard!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, the MRI showed the spinal canal at 2 sections of the lower back practically completely blocked by bone spurs and ligaments...and he could hardly walk and sleep properly.
> 
> So yeah, surgery was needed to correct that and fingers crossed his condition will improve after the decompression surgery.


Hope your dad makes a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> The night nurse on last night's shift was really young and cute...nope, no photos to share didn't wanna look like a perv.
> 
> But DAMN she's CUTE!


Did she look this cute?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did she look this cute?
> 
> View attachment 16245793


Actually she's cuter...😉
But I must say being Chinese I'm biased.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, Musk is a lunatic, and he's leveraged his father's (ill-begotten) wealth into an enormous amount of self-promoting hype.

What I'll give him credit for is trashing the idea that electric cars can only be homebuilt kit cars only fit for low-speed urban use. That's all I believed EVs would ever be up until his Lotus-based roadster hit the scene.

Traditional carmakers would've never tried EVs on their own. They abhor change — they'll happily keep making the same thing as long as the money keeps coming in.

I don't really want a Tesla — I'd rather get a Honda or Polestar or Taycan or something from a company who actually knows chassis design and driver interfaces — but again, I appreciate how they've raised the expectations for EVs, both in the vehicle and in the charging hardware. I don't remember anyone else offering a prepackaged home-storage-car-charger-unit (if there was anything like this pre-Tesla, let me know).

Do we have the capacity to run them on renewables, especially solar/wind? Hell yes we do, at least in terms of land area. If you count up rooftops and parking lots, that's probably at least 70% of the way to full power needs. And it's still far less than what's set aside for oil, gas, and coal extraction.

What bugs me about the anti-EV sentiment is that it doesn't acknowledge how terrible oil-burning machines have always been. Nissan ran a commercial for their Leaf, imagining what it'd be like if your computer, printer, dentist drill, etc., ran on gasoline. FAWK THAT.

"But batteries are dirty, too" — Yeah, I know. I also know that battery chemistry keeps evolving. Remember when lead-acid batteries were the norm? And then NiCad came around? Then lithium-ion, and lithium-polymer? Better, and cleaner, battery materials are always being developed. We'll get there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> @Sappie66 just heard on the news there's widespread flooding in BC, hope everything's ok.


Yep. More rain in 36 hours on Sunday-Monday than the average November, by a big margin.

Hwy 99 in Richmond flooded out. I have friends who have horses and they were knee deep in flooded stables. Lots of pooling water.

Interior hit hard with mudslides. Lots of cars stranded for a couple days.

I was okay.

























Water level in fields coming close to the road level here.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Battery tech in commodity-level vehicles can’t possibly be a net gain upon emission reduction at this time. We own one hybrid vehicle and while it’s performance (torque, horse power) is impressive, there are additional maintenance costs, a battery cooling system (ethylene glycol), and the ultimate disposition of these large batteries and their replacements is…??


Some of my friends have often asked me why don't I get a Tesla instead? No, no, no! This and from the other post from PF are the exact reasons why I've said no to Tesla. The energy footprint becomes a non-factor once you consider how electricity is being provided, insurance and maintenance are more and the car has an expiration date on it.

My cousin's Tesla is $1600/month on a lease. That's a lot of car for $1600. At that price point, I would prefer a 911 instead. $1600 would cover the payment, insurance and gas.

In CA, after 2035, all new cars must be zero-emission so looks like I'll be buying a 2035 911 as my last new car ever. 😎


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Been wearing this alot lately because it's running at +/- 0 spd.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Yep. More rain in 36 hours on Sunday-Monday than the average November, by a big margin.
> 
> Hwy 99 in Richmond flooded out. I have friends who have horses and they were knee deep in flooded stables. Lots of pooling water.
> 
> ...


Your photos make me nervous driving your M4 in the rain like that. I think my M4 has never been rained on yet. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Father did a Laminectomy surgery a couple days ago, all seems to be going well and he's already managed to get off the bed with the help of a physiotherapist this morning. Not exactly looking forward to the $75k bill...but I grateful. ☺
> 
> View attachment 16245380


Glad it went well and hoping for a full and quick recovery!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Your photos make me nervous driving your M4 in the rain like that. I think my M4 has never been rained on yet.


Yes I was nervous a bit, but the M4 is now my daily driver so it better get used to it! The ground clearance in the front is pretty tight but I haven’t scraped it yet. Been over lots of speed bumps and it’s been fine. Will get new winter wheels and tires put on tomorrow.

According to many YouTube videos, it will be a fine snow driver! 

Good thing we don’t get crazy snow here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My friend took this pic.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> I dig it quite a bit. Extremely legible, and OH SO BUTTERY SMOOTH. The bezel action and winding are just incredible. Maybe that is new watch lubrication and it will wear in but wow, what a step up from all my mostly older generation watches.
> 
> It's big though, definitely the most blingy and showy piece I have. That ceramic bezel gleams in a way that the aluminum bezels on my sub and bond seamaster don't. It's gonna be tough transitioning between it and the Weiss, which feels positively dainty by comparison but is also super legible and so nice to look at.
> 
> ...


I have the black and blue SMPs...I need another one like I need a hole in the head. Of course, that hasn't stopped me from really considering getting one. All my watches are dark. If you don't already have one, has is been hard to get used to looking at a white-dialed watch?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The night nurse on last night's shift was really young and cute...nope, no photos to share didn't wanna look like a perv.
> 
> But DAMN she's CUTE!


Mask cute or full on no mask cute?

We are relaxing the masking requirements here so I am seeing some folks at work unmasked for the first time...... Dayum, there are some fugly ladies with real pretty eyes in my office 

Had I been a single man in this environment I would have made some choices I'd have regretted come time for that first date!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Yep. More rain in 36 hours on Sunday-Monday than the average November, by a big margin.
> 
> Hwy 99 in Richmond flooded out. I have friends who have horses and they were knee deep in flooded stables. Lots of pooling water.
> 
> ...


Looks like you need a proper MOO car, like the lotus...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Your photos make me nervous driving your M4 in the rain like that. I think my M4 has never been rained on yet.


I had my old M3 back in South Bend… I had to drive in snow! Put her on proper tires, but even then, if there was more than an inch of snow, I couldn’t go anywhere without spinning the tires!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Some of my friends have often asked me why don't I get a Tesla instead? No, no, no! This and from the other post from PF are the exact reasons why I've said no to Tesla. The energy footprint becomes a non-factor once you consider how electricity is being provided, insurance and maintenance are more and the car has an expiration date on it.
> 
> My cousin's Tesla is $1600/month on a lease. That's a lot of car for $1600. At that price point, I would prefer a 911 instead. $1600 would cover the payment, insurance and gas.
> 
> In CA, after 2035, all new cars must be zero-emission so looks like I'll be buying a 2035 911 as my last new car ever.


You can still get a fully loaded Model 3 (and maybe even a Model Y) for like $500 a month, may be less.

But the Model X/Model S and the “plaid” versions are $150k+ cars, right?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Parking lot shot!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> I have the black and blue SMPs...I need another one like I need a hole in the head. Of course, that hasn't stopped me from really considering getting one. All my watches are dark. If you don't already have one, has is been hard to get used to looking at a white-dialed watch?


I have the polar exp2 so no, the white dial hasn't been an issue. The dark hands on white dial make it super legible. In the dark I've had a few moments where the glow from the giant hour plots plus faint white dial reflection conspire to make the hand lume hard to see but this is mostly an issue with the skeleton hands and only really affects the minute hand.

If anything I think the start contrast, large size, and gleaming ceramic make it look a bit more like an Invicta than I'd like. This baby needs a high quality strap or bracelet to complement the head.

It's a bold piece, the bezel dial contrast is very eye catching even from across a room. I'm SHOCKED this wasn't in a bond film (give it time, perhaps) because you can't miss it anywhere. Not a subtle piece by any stretch (this is kinda true for all the recent ceramic SMPs and Rolex subs/GMT really, just accentuated by the white dial).

A polar explorer with a ceramic dial would look just like it, not sure if that deters or encourages Rolex to make one 










Shot this close it looks far too large for my wrist, it's much better proportioned in real life.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

And a wrist shot!

Working on a deal with counsel in the UK, so the 12-hour GMT hand set to 8!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> I have the polar exp2 so no, the white dial hasn't been an issue. The dark hands on white dial make it super legible. In the dark I've had a few moments where the glow from the giant hour plots plus faint white dial reflection conspire to make the hand lume hard to see but this is mostly an issue with the skeleton hands and only really affects the minute hand.
> 
> If anything I think the start contrast, large size, and gleaming ceramic make it look a bit more like an Invicta than I'd like. This baby needs a high quality strap or bracelet to complement the head.
> 
> ...


It's a great looking watch. I have a Hirsch Accent on my black one. I think it would look great on the white-dialed one. To be honest, I like it better than the OEM rubber strap. There's no sacrifice with regards to comfort, and I think the "sheen" to the Accent and its texture compliment the watch better.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I had my old M3 back in South Bend… I had to drive in snow! Put her on proper tires, but even then, if there was more than an inch of snow, I couldn’t go anywhere without spinning the tires!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> It's a great looking watch. I have a Hirsch Accent on my black one. I think it would look great on the white-dialed one. To be honest, I like it better than the OEM rubber strap. There's no sacrifice with regards to comfort, and I think the "sheen" to the Accent and its texture compliment the watch better.
> View attachment 16246376
> 
> View attachment 16246390


That works!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

When I had that white Seamaster, it had a lot of wrist time.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I think it would look marvelous on a black and red Hirsch Robby.









This is the black/blue Robby.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Just when I thought I couldn't like that watch any more, you show this. That strap is perfect for that watch.



Sappie66 said:


> I think it would look marvelous on a black and red Hirsch Robby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I work hard with the laptop. Analyzes, reports, estimates, and all that sales crap. You know how it is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Mask cute or full on no mask cute?
> 
> We are relaxing the masking requirements here so I am seeing some folks at work unmasked for the first time...... Dayum, there are some fugly ladies with real pretty eyes in my office
> 
> Had I been a single man in this environment I would have made some choices I'd have regretted come time for that first date!


The dermatologist I saw last week looked totally beautiful. Masked, of course. I got a glimpse of her ID card picture, though, and, uh, yikes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Today I was out and about and dropped by my AD who had a couple of display only models out. 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Tried on a 36mm Explorer 124270 that I thought wore a bit smallish even on my scrawny wrist. 









Comparison picture next to the 40mm Railmaster I was wearing. 









































Interesting looking Porsche in the mall.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My friend took this pic.


Sad to see this damage and potential harm to people, livestock. Man…

Be careful up there (very cool new car, Sap!)!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Today I was out and about and dropped by my AD who had a couple of display only models out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I know that mall (seven years ago)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Today I was out and about and dropped by my AD who had a couple of display only models out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is taking a beautiful car and making it ugly.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The Real Square!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

jason10mm said:


> Mask cute or full on no mask cute?
> 
> We are relaxing the masking requirements here so I am seeing some folks at work unmasked for the first time...... Dayum, there are some fugly ladies with real pretty eyes in my office
> 
> Had I been a single man in this environment I would have made some choices I'd have regretted come time for that first date!


Woah.... you're taking masks off on first dates where you live?

Kinda forward, eh?

Must be big city folk.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, the MRI showed the spinal canal at 2 sections of the lower back practically completely blocked by bone spurs and ligaments...and he could hardly walk and sleep properly.
> 
> So yeah, surgery was needed to correct that and fingers crossed his condition will improve after the decompression surgery.


Best wishes for your father’s quick recovery!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

So my wife nabbed this at some estate sale. Need to replace the battery but otherwise ut seems to work. Has the box and a little "Omega MEGAQUARTZ" crystal tag thing. Sized it real quick, actually wears kinda nice


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, the MRI showed the spinal canal at 2 sections of the lower back practically completely blocked by bone spurs and ligaments...and he could hardly walk and sleep properly.
> 
> So yeah, surgery was needed to correct that and fingers crossed his condition will improve after the decompression surgery.


Hoping for a speedy recovery. I also need spinal surgery as my broken back has not healed since May. I think it's called a nonunion, meaning they have to put screws, bracket and cement in.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Mask cute or full on no mask cute?
> 
> We are relaxing the masking requirements here so I am seeing some folks at work unmasked for the first time...... Dayum, there are some fugly ladies with real pretty eyes in my office
> 
> Had I been a single man in this environment I would have made some choices I'd have regretted come time for that first date!


Both.

She was masked the whole time but there's a photo of hers at the nurse station roster...

And no, I didn't take a photo of that photo neither. 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Hoping for a speedy recovery. I also need spinal surgery as my broken back has not healed since May. I think it's called a nonunion, meaning they have to put screws, bracket and cement in.


At one point another doctor suggested full-on screws and brackets for my father as well, we didn't go with that suggestion and looked for a second opinion as my father's cardiologist worried that at 85 he wouldn't take a 6-hr surgery too well. 

Hope everything works out for you, and a speedy recovery!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> Hoping for a speedy recovery. I also need spinal surgery as my broken back has not healed since May. I think it's called a nonunion, meaning they have to put screws, bracket and cement in.


thank you, I asked the question how long does the surgery take and he replied "as long as it takes".


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> My friend took this pic.


Gonna learn drifting?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> thank you, I asked the question how long does the surgery take and he replied "as long as it takes".


Isn't it always a best guestimate...especially when it involves brackets and screws? My understanding is that the screws need to go into the bone at a very precise angle for them to hold and do minimal damage to the bones?

Our doctor mentioned a computer imaging/guidance system that actually helps him to navigate the orientation/exact location of the screws if the full-on surgery were deemed essential.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Hoping for a speedy recovery. I also need spinal surgery as my broken back has not healed since May. I think it's called a nonunion, meaning they have to put screws, bracket and cement in.


Oh boy. Hang in there.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Gonna learn drifting?


I doubt you can drift through when the puddles are that deep! Not sure about it though, perhaps @Sappie66, @mav or @SaMaster14 can demonstrate with their M cars? 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I doubt you can drift through when the puddles are that deep! Not sure about it though, perhaps @Sappie66, @mav or @SaMaster14 can demonstrate with their M cars?


That definitely looks a bit too deep to drift properly  I am not a master drifter, though


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> That definitely looks a bit too deep to drift properly  I am not a master drifter, though


That's what I thought. But you never know until you tried eh? 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for this post!
> 
> As well-addressed as your post is, there is also the issue of LiO battery manufacture and its production costs, associated materials production and waste, and disposal concerns. An unfortunate aside: charging batteries relies upon power generation.
> 
> ...


EVs have two major flaws that EV advocates don't mention either by lack of knowledge or by interest. They are all betting on the future of EVs and investing heavily. Does this mean that it's feasible? not at all, but, regardless of the outcome, the profits are already made, Elon cashed in and is a billionaire because people believe in the future of EVs, not because EVs are the norm.

Major flaw number one, batteries. The only batteries that made today's EVs drivable are Lithium Ion batteries, and no other batteries can do the job. Yes, it's been years that we hear about better batteries being developped in universities that were supposed to be better, safer, faster to charge, eco-friendlier, but till today, nothing. An EV battery is made of thousands of small stick batteries put together and interconnected in an enclosure, those are the same as used in vaping devices. Well, the US Navy banned the use of those vaping devices on their fleet because of exploding batteries that caused serious injuries to their personnel and put at risk their vessels, so, imagine driving a car with 20,000 or more of those battery sticks. Li-ion fire is a nightmare for firemen all over the world, not only they are extremly difficult to put off, they can reignite up to a week after being put off.











Major flaw number two, energy. Beside the unsufficient energy production capability to power a global shift to EV, until today, there is no clean electricity generation other than hydraulic, nuclear, and thermal solar (molten salt). Geothermal is also clean but geographically dependent. Of all the mentioned, only nuclear can do the job, but, for reasons that are too long to discuss, it won't happen, at least not in the foreseeable future.

Sure, people can make money by buying stocks in those EVs companies, but, for me, it's nothing more than buying into a hype created by clever marketing, not the proof that EVs are the future of transportation.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Father did a Laminectomy surgery a couple days ago, all seems to be going well and he's already managed to get off the bed with the help of a physiotherapist this morning. Not exactly looking forward to the $75k bill...but I grateful. ☺
> 
> View attachment 16245380


My best wishes for a speedy recovery 🙏


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> thank you, I asked the question how long does the surgery take and he replied "as long as it takes".


Hi Pete ,
My youngest son developed a 76 degree scoliosis which I was told was unusual I'm young men ( very low %)
However out of Brisbane we were fortunate to find the right professor who did corrective surgery over 8 hours under xray.

You probably know the facilities, however I'd be happy to tell you about our positive experience if you ever wish.

I was in Brisbane today, so am not far away.
All the best mate 


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Same old, same old!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I am hosting family and friends for the evening!! All stocked and ready!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> EVs have two major flaws that EV advocates don't mention either by lack of knowledge or by interest. They are all betting on the future of EVs and investing heavily. Does this mean that it's feasible? not at all, but, regardless of the outcome, the profits are already made, Elon cashed in and is a billionaire because people believe in the future of EVs, not because EVs are the norm.
> 
> Major flaw number one, batteries. The only batteries that made today's EVs drivable are Lithium Ion batteries, and no other batteries can do the job. Yes, it's been years that we hear about better batteries being developped in universities that were supposed to be better, safer, faster to charge, eco-friendlier, but till today, nothing. An EV battery is made of thousands of small stick batteries put together and interconnected in an enclosure, those are the same as used in vaping devices. Well, the US Navy banned the use of those vaping devices on their fleet because of exploding batteries that caused serious injuries to their personnel and put at risk their vessels, so, imagine driving a car with 20,000 or more of those battery sticks. Li-ion fire is a nightmare for firemen all over the world, not only they are extremly difficult to put off, they can reignite up to a week after being put off.
> 
> ...


So what’s the alternative?

Because we can’t keep burning oil. We know it — even the oil companies knew it. 

(IMO, the biggest beneficiaries of catalytic converters were oil companies; if not for their invention, combustion engines would’ve been phased out starting fifty years ago)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> So what’s the alternative?
> 
> Because we can’t keep burning oil. We know it — even the oil companies knew it.
> 
> (IMO, the biggest beneficiaries of catalytic converters were oil companies; if not for their invention, combustion engines would’ve been phased out starting fifty years ago)


It will depend upon the application. One industry that will likely lag behind others is aviation. As far as I’m aware: beside biofuel-derived liquid, petroleum-based fuels are still the only options for flight that contain enough energy to meet the need. Of all speculative alternates, hydrogen is still on the list with storage, handling, and emergency management as continuing challenges. It just takes a lot of power to move the wing, carry the weight.

Electric airplanes: There are emerging companies but weight will certainly prove to be one of the biggest hurdles. The gorilla on the wing remains: gotta charge those systems before you go fly.

The comparatively safe automotive applications for batteries are proliferating - but - is the carbon footprint really accounted for? I don’t see it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I doubt you can drift through when the puddles are that deep! Not sure about it though, perhaps @Sappie66, @mav or @SaMaster14 can demonstrate with their M cars? 😉


I spied @Sappie66 "breaking in" his new ride...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I read the Wall St Journal for the ads. Especially the jewelry ads...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I spied @Sappie66 "breaking in" his new ride...



In case law enforcement is monitoring WUS, it wasn’t me.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I read the Wall St Journal for the ads. Especially the jewelry ads...
> 
> View attachment 16248222


Jewelry? 🧐


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mav said:


> I spied @Sappie66 "breaking in" his new ride...


My friends and I used to get out in empty parking lots and do things like that all the time when we were much younger. Sometimes we weren't much smarter on the roads...luckily nobody got hurt. Now all that crosses my mind is, "Performance tires are too friggin' expensive to be doing this stuff," or "Damn kids!"

It would be fun, though.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Jewelry? 🧐


I know...you can't even see her watch!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Jewelry? 🧐





Sugman said:


> I know...you can't even see her watch!


Where's my loupe...?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


>


Wha???? I’ve never seen that one!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Wha???? I’ve never seen that one!


Have you seen this?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Wha???? I’ve never seen that one!


It's new this year, I think. They say it harkens back to their chronoscope designs from the 1940s.








Speedmaster Chronoscope Watches | OMEGA US®


Technical excellence and elegance beyond compare: Discover the watches of the Two Counters Chronoscope Collection on the Official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full OMEGA® experience, browse the entire collection and purchase your favorite Chronoscope watch online!




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> It's new this year, I think. They say it harkens back to their chronoscope designs from the 1940s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Where's my loupe...?


To repurpose a quote from my favorite Christmas movie: Be careful. You'll put your eye out.

(The line is: You'll shoot your eye out. That could maybe apply, here, but I'll leave it alone.)


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The elusive navy blue carbon fiber triple sensor Ranger for today!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Excellent post, PF. And absolutely spot on. I'm a proponent for clean energy, but we are a LONG way away from saying goodbye to oil, gasoline, and natural gas.



Panerol Forte said:


> EVs have two major flaws that EV advocates don't mention either by lack of knowledge or by interest. They are all betting on the future of EVs and investing heavily. Does this mean that it's feasible? not at all, but, regardless of the outcome, the profits are already made, Elon cashed in and is a billionaire because people believe in the future of EVs, not because EVs are the norm.
> 
> Major flaw number one, batteries. The only batteries that made today's EVs drivable are Lithium Ion batteries, and no other batteries can do the job. Yes, it's been years that we hear about better batteries being developped in universities that were supposed to be better, safer, faster to charge, eco-friendlier, but till today, nothing. An EV battery is made of thousands of small stick batteries put together and interconnected in an enclosure, those are the same as used in vaping devices. Well, the US Navy banned the use of those vaping devices on their fleet because of exploding batteries that caused serious injuries to their personnel and put at risk their vessels, so, imagine driving a car with 20,000 or more of those battery sticks. Li-ion fire is a nightmare for firemen all over the world, not only they are extremly difficult to put off, they can reignite up to a week after being put off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

First time seeing this Ranger. Great G.



JustAbe said:


> The elusive navy blue carbon fiber triple sensor Ranger for today!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16248772
> 
> View attachment 16248773


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Eisenhammer said:


> First time seeing this Ranger. Great G.


🙏 @Eisenhammer 😊 
GW-9400NVJ-2JF "MEN IN NAVY" Carbon Fiber Rangeman 03/2014 👍🏼😷


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


>


How do you like it??? Legibility issues?

Really interested to see this watch in person, and especially to compare it to the new Racing model I recently picked up


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Isn't it always a best guestimate...especially when it involves brackets and screws? My understanding is that the screws need to go into the bone at a very precise angle for them to hold and do minimal damage to the bones?
> 
> Our doctor mentioned a computer imaging/guidance system that actually helps him to navigate the orientation/exact location of the screws if the full-on surgery were deemed essential.
> 
> View attachment 16247330


Yes, I was told the same thing, I was also told surgery is the only option because my break is not healing due to the rigidity of my spine in that area.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm all for clean energy, and even bought a house lottery ticket where I pick up a new house, a Tesla, a boat and over a million in gold bullion, c'mon Rolex call me.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Bonny!



JustAbe said:


> 🙏 @Eisenhammer 😊
> GW-9400NVJ-2JF "MEN IN NAVY" Carbon Fiber Rangeman 03/2014 👍🏼😷


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> I spied @Sappie66 "breaking in" his new ride...


“Hmmmmm (Quoting Pongster) Hmmmmm…”

No, that’s not Sappie. It’s not Sappie because even if Sappie did that (no evidence), you wouldn’t see it. And if you did see it, you wouldn’t be able to talk about it. And if you …

Anyway-

I love performance cars and most of what goes with loving performance vehicles of all types. But…

Anything that goes fast enough to deserve the wallet and time that these racers take - should not - sound like the car in that video. The “flatulence pipe,” as it were, is the Invicta of the arse-end of an automobile. Metallic rattling noises just don’t stand tall in this arena. Tuned pipes are required. They are the crème dela crème of compression-produced torque.

Even my old Corvette got the pipes it deserved:



















👹


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Yes, I was told the same thing, I was also told surgery is the only option because my break is not healing due to the rigidity of my spine in that area.


🙏🏻


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Just for a watch pic:

Clearing brush and tree limbs on some favorite trails earlier today with my Ti Seiko. I can’t even tell this is on my wrist and it’s actually keeping very impressive time. I’ve grown to enjoy it quite a lot:


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> How do you like it??? Legibility issues?
> 
> Really interested to see this watch in person, and especially to compare it to the new Racing model I recently picked up


Readability is unfortunately poor.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I was also looking at the chronoscope. Interesting design. Waiting for it to arrive locally.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16249636


Plenty of legibility right there!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Because I can...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Plenty of legibility right there!


So is this. 😉


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> So is this.
> 
> View attachment 16249694


I used to have a Ranger just like yours. It came with a SS bracelet, bund strap just like yours, and another OEM strap. I never even tried on the bund strap but probably should have held onto the watch though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another pic of grandma...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I used to have a Ranger just like yours. I came with a SS bracelet, bund strap just like yours, and another OEM strap. I never even tried on the bund strap but probably should have held onto the watch though.


I got mine on the regular leather, non-bund strap with the fabric NATO. The SS bracelet was purchased later through RSC.

The bund you're seeing here is from a custom strap maker, perfect for the Ranger without the metal rivets. 

And yeah it makes the Ranger wears that much smaller visually, which I think is over of the two reasons you got rid of it? (The other being rough hand winding right?)


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWaicRJMrB2/


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another pic of grandma...
> 
> View attachment 16249977


Does that qualify as a GILF? 😈


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> “Hmmmmm (Quoting Pongster) Hmmmmm…”
> 
> No, that’s not Sappie. It’s not Sappie because even if Sappie did that (no evidence), you wouldn’t see it. And if you did see it, you wouldn’t be able to talk about it. And if you …
> 
> ...


A good exhaust is a work of art. The JDM-spec catback I got for my last car always sounded smooth and a little throaty, with none of the stereotypical fartcan import noise. MrsBS hated it because it was too loud for her (and the modified suspension too stiff, etc...)

(yes, I'm all-in on EVs in the not-too-distant-future, but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy gas cars in the meantime)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> A good exhaust is a work of art. The JDM-spec catback I got for my last car always sounded smooth and a little throaty, with none of the stereotypical fartcan import noise. MrsBS hated it because it was too loud for her (and the modified suspension too stiff, etc...)
> 
> (yes, I'm all-in on EVs in the not-too-distant-future, but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy gas cars in the meantime)
> 
> View attachment 16250020


You did that to your civic?

Did you get more horsepower?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I got mine on the regular leather, non-bund strap with the fabric NATO. The SS bracelet was purchased later through RSC.
> 
> The bund you're seeing here is from a custom strap maker, perfect for the Ranger without the metal rivets.
> 
> ...


Very stiff winding mechanism of the 2824 movement was the primary reason. If it had a 2892 movement I suspect I’d still have it. 
























However this RGM 151-PR is a decent substitute as it has an extremely accurate RGM modified 2892 movement with a 38.5mm case is probably a better fit for my scrawny 6.5” wrist anyhow.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> A good exhaust is a work of art. The JDM-spec catback I got for my last car always sounded smooth and a little throaty, with none of the stereotypical fartcan import noise. MrsBS hated it because it was too loud for her (and the modified suspension too stiff, etc...)
> 
> (yes, I'm all-in on EVs in the not-too-distant-future, but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy gas cars in the meantime)
> 
> View attachment 16250020


I hope that had enough back pressure to not totally screw up the low-end torque...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Very stiff winding mechanism of the 2824 movement was the primary reason. If it had a 2892 movement I suspect I’d still have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That RGM does look good on you.
Curious how my Ranger never had the stiff winding issue.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> A good exhaust is a work of art. The JDM-spec catback I got for my last car always sounded smooth and a little throaty, with none of the stereotypical fartcan import noise. MrsBS hated it because it was too loud for her (and the modified suspension too stiff, etc...)
> 
> (yes, I'm all-in on EVs in the not-too-distant-future, but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy gas cars in the meantime)
> 
> View attachment 16250020


Don’t believe I’d be in a big hurry to soon rid myself of that gasoline powered vehicle if I were you…


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> You did that to your civic?
> 
> Did you get more horsepower?





mui.richard said:


> I hope that had enough back pressure to not totally screw up the low-end torque...


This, plus the intake, plus the cat-and-header from an RSX Type-S (longer than stock to help the catback bolt straight on), added up to about 20+ whp on the dyno. No ECU tuning, either. Stock, the car was rated 160hp at the crank, and other owners were seeing about 135 at the wheels with no mods while mine got 157-plus. Torque stayed nice and flat while the ECU kept a/f flat, too.

Of course this was never going to be a 500hp car, but I was pleased with how it kept itself running cleanly. I sat on this setup for several years, unable to decide whether to boost it or do an engine swap, then I got interested in bicycles and the peer-pressure-induced need for "moar powah" waned. (then I got married and all car mods were off the table.. lol)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> This, plus the intake, plus the cat-and-header from an RSX Type-S (longer than stock to help the catback bolt straight on), added up to about 20+ whp on the dyno. No ECU tuning, either. Stock, the car was rated 160hp at the crank, and other owners were seeing about 135 at the wheels with no mods while mine got 157-plus. Torque stayed nice and flat while the ECU kept a/f flat, too.
> 
> Of course this was never going to be a 500hp car, but I was pleased with how it kept itself running cleanly. I sat on this setup for several years, unable to decide whether to boost it or do an engine swap, then I got interested in bicycles and the peer-pressure-induced need for "moar powah" waned. (then I got married and all car mods were off the table.. lol)
> 
> View attachment 16250058











Is that you?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Does that qualify as a GILF?


Living in the south there are quite a few GILFs, it ain't that uncommon for a lass of 15-17 to have a kid and that kid to have a kid at the same age, leaving a 30-35 year old GILF running loose


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That RGM does look good on you.
> Curious how my Ranger * never had the stiff* winding * issue* .


#TWSS


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Finally got my SMP bracelet sized. Note to others, DEFINITELY get the correct screwdriver and use a lot of heat to loosen those screws. I used a bergeon 1.6mm but I think a 2.0mm might work better.










Apologies for the messy shirt, I've been cutting up lumber for firewood all morning and no time to find one to coordinate


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Living in the south there are quite a few GILFs, it ain't that uncommon for a lass of 15-17 to have a kid and that kid to have a kid at the same age, leaving a 30-35 year old GILF running loose


Young Gilfs are just Milfs whose kids make poor decisions.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Young Gilfs are just Milfs whose kids make poor decisions.


No shyt. One of our neighbor friends growing up is younger than either me or my sister, and she was already a grandma at least ten years ago.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

With just a little effort they can be GGILFs


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that you?


If I were still single, yeah, that might not be far off. The kid who bought my car said a couple weeks ago that he's going to sell it soon. It'd be fun as a track wh0re.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Went out in Santa Monica last night. Fun night, reaaaal hung over this morning


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Went out in Santa Monica last night. Fun night, reaaaal hung over this morning


Somebody left their pants at home.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

zengineer said:


> Somebody left their pants at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


"Is this a great country or what??"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Is this a great country or what??"


Gf.

So is the UK...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Went out in Santa Monica last night. Fun night, reaaaal hung over this morning


No new tattoos, right?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> So is the UK...
> 
> View attachment 16250656


But I’m sure she has pants on.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> No new tattoos, right?


Thankfully, no


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> But I’m sure she has pants on.


Not for long, I suspect


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just traded in my iPhone 11 Pro Max for a 13 Pro Max although new and better three lens camera likely lost on me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Just traded in my iPhone 11 Pro Max for a 13 Pro Max although new and better three lens camera likely lost on me.


The mind shudders at what this could have been with a better camera...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Very stiff winding mechanism of the 2824 movement was the primary reason. If it had a 2892 movement I suspect I’d still have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one. I had one once but foolishly let it go.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife is buying me a watch box for my birthday next week. I am happy with just 7 watches. I was wearing this 










but. changed to this.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> No new tattoos, right?


I’m getting one tomorrow.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering in the farmers' market...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie saying Mrs. BSF is not paying enough attention to him...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Just traded in my iPhone 11 Pro Max for a 13 Pro Max although new and better three lens camera likely lost on me.


The iPhone camera is designed to require minimal user input, so no I doubt it will be "lost" on you.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> The iPhone camera is designed to require minimal user input, so no I doubt it will be "lost" on you.


#Godfrey

In this regard it's the polar opposite of the newest Sony, with which the user is supposed to know how to manually control the camera.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> The iPhone camera is designed to require minimal user input, so no I doubt it will be "lost" on you.


Sounds like my kind of camera.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> 
> In this regard it's the polar opposite of the newest Sony, with which the user id supposed to know how to manually control the camera.


Definitely not my kind of camera.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m getting one tomorrow.


Eh…. Maybe not (maybe)??

No flaming arms.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The mind shudders at what this could have been with a better camera...
> 
> View attachment 16250946


Or a brighter flash


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My wife is buying me a watch box for my birthday next week. I am happy with just 7 watches. I was wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A marathon is on my list just because it is a legit milspec watch and so damned badass


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Eh…. Maybe not (maybe)??
> 
> No flaming arms.


Oh no, it’s gonna happen. It’ll be my third.

And no flames.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Whisky bar with my lady tonight:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Definitely not my kind of camera.


"The name is 'doo-MAHS'"


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I let my son have this one but traded him for another g-shock so I could have this one back.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh no, it’s gonna happen. It’ll be my third.
> 
> And no flames.


And what will it be? Any meaning behind it?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> And what will it be? Any meaning behind it?



The Hokusai Wave Off Kanazawa, like in my avatar - will be on my right outer upper arm.

I have an Asian brush-stroke horse on my left calf, and a cherry blossom on my right inside forearm. Cherry blossom is for my late wife.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Whisky bar with my lady tonight:


Very nice!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> The Hokusai Wave Off Kanazawa, like in my avatar - will be on my right outer upper arm.
> 
> I have an Asian brush-stroke horse on my left calf, and a cherry blossom on my right inside forearm. Cherry blossom is for my late wife.


Very nice, my condolences for the loss of your wife.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

El Primero 1/10th of a second!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!










Tough game coming up. Go Cowboys!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Because it's such a big game today, let's double up on the cheering.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Why the NY Post is a national treasure:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More Cowboys blue.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More Cowboys blue.
> 
> View attachment 16252115


I can almost visualize your grin of satisfaction wearing that VCO Blue.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mark XVI again today


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s gonna happen!!!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Because it's such a big game today, let's double up on the cheering.
> 
> View attachment 16251973


What lovely assets she has


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoying an IPA, meeting up with a buddy from law school at one of my favorite sports/billiards bars in LA! Half off pool on sundays, but we’re not playing today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Can the boys come back?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ooops. Just jinxed it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Go Kings Go! At the newly coined Crypto.com Arena (_fka_ Staples Center)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’ll get less red and will get darker.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Very cool Sap! 👍🏻


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


Looks amazing! Must hurt like hell tho...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice...looks like good details/shading in the water droplets/wave, too. Once it settles down I bet it'll get that much better!

I have a few...a couple because of bad drunk decisions when I was younger. One is an eagle/flag around one such tattoo. The eagle/flag was done shortly after 9/11 as a reminder to never forget (as if that could happen). I recently had it touched up (still fairly fresh in the pic). I think the artist came up with a good design to help take attention away from the "dumb drunk" atom tattoo.

The other one has a little more personal meaning. I work in the nuclear industry, hence the atoms. Most have heard the phrase "nuclear family" so the nucleus of the atom in the bottom pic has 3 blue particles to represent the guys (my son, his twin that died at birth, and me). The two red ones represent the gals (my wife and daughter). The electrons are two blue (sons) and one red (daughter). So, it's the kids going around the whole family as a unit (still an integral part of the family no matter where they are) wrapping around a cross (we'll all be back together some day). I sketched out the design, but the artist surely made it better.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Nice...looks like good details/shading in the water droplets/wave, too. Once it settles down I bet it'll get that much better!
> 
> I have a few...a couple because of bad drunk decisions when I was younger. One is an eagle/flag around one such tattoo. The eagle/flag was done shortly after 9/11 as a reminder to never forget (as if that could happen). I recently had it touched up (still fairly fresh in the pic). I think the artist came up with a good design to help take attention away from the "dumb drunk" atom tattoo.
> 
> ...


Those look impressive Sugman!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks amazing! Must hurt like hell tho...


Nah, just a bit of scratching.

Almost fell asleep actually.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's a non-victory Monday!










Wasn't even competitive.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Time to drop the kid off at school...y'all have a nice Monday.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Now I wanna bribe your tattoo artist to hide a little "I loooove Omega!" phrase in there


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, just a bit of scratching.
> 
> *Almost fell asleep actually.*


Don't... you might end up with something you don't remember wanting! 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rocking the Explorer II on a "NASA style" Velcro today. Hope everyone's having a good day ☺


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


That’s one heck of a hickey 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> That’s one heck of a hickey
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


RJ, you've triggered me. I wasn't gonna say anything but now I gotta: The birthday girl got a hickey (or two) that night but not gonna tell you where or by whom...








Great story tho!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16254578


The Constellation probably has the highest ratio of looks-good-in-real-life to looks-like-bleah-in-website-renders. I wouldn't complain one bit if MrsBS chose one of these for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16254578


Love the socks!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> The Constellation probably has the highest ratio of looks-good-in-real-life to looks-like-bleah-in-website-renders. I wouldn't complain one bit if MrsBS chose one of these for me.


I agree. Had a Double Eagle 3-handed in steel for a while. Would have stayed longer but couldn’t get the fit right.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, glad Vincenzo is over. Could have been so much better.

Now watching My Name, another Korean series. Much better. Though it still strains credulity at times. At least it’s not goofy like Vincenzo was.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, glad Vincenzo is over. Could have been so much better.
> 
> Now watching My Name, another Korean series. Much better. Though it still strains credulity at times. At least it’s not goofy like Vincenzo was.


The last episode was OK, it worried me that it looks like another series coming which I will avoid.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> The last episode was OK, it worried me that it looks like another series coming which I will avoid.


Yeah, that last episode was Vincenzo being a bad-ass. Just like the first episode. Everything in between was so goofy.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> It’s thinner,
> It has no date,
> It has fixed lugs,
> It has no profiled chapter ring,
> ...


Lug width?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Don't... you might end up with something you don't remember wanting!
> View attachment 16254003


She looks like a doodle pad.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> She looks like a doodle pad.


I haven't noticed...😬


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great Speedy Snoopy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, that last episode was Vincenzo being a bad-ass. Just like the first episode. Everything in between was so goofy.


We were laughing at how all the side characters had secret skills (kinda like Extreme Job). And like I said earlier, the villain did his little brother dirty — made the ending much more satisfying.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I agree. Had a Double Eagle 3-handed in steel for a while. Would have stayed longer but couldn’t get the fit right.


Somebody said double eagle in steel?  not three handed though.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, glad Vincenzo is over. Could have been so much better.
> 
> Now watching My Name, another Korean series. Much better. Though it still strains credulity at times. At least it’s not goofy like Vincenzo was.


Fully agree. For both.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

On a blue streak...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> On a blue streak...


Got some blue too!










@mav, so glad you don't suck anymore! 😅


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got some blue too!
> 
> View attachment 16256026
> 
> ...


I'm glad too brother! 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy speedy Tuesday!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Lug width?


22mm I am told.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got some blue too!
> 
> View attachment 16256026
> 
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sinning this afternoon


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just a hint of blue


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

My Xmas present!! 😁 I have to wait till Xmas day 😢


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> My Xmas present!! 😁 I have to wait till Xmas day 😢
> 
> View attachment 16256716


I think the dial is smudged. Return it for a replacement quick.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I think the dial is smudged. Return it for a replacement quick.


If I am not allowed to wear it, you are not allowed to see it!! 😉😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> If I am not allowed to wear it, you are not allowed to see it!! 😉😂


Am reminded of a place my dad brought me once. The rule was, you can look all you want. But no touching.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16256554


Amazing! How did they know he would need a 14 second burn when they issued him that watch?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Saw NTTD last night and was not surprised at the ending, no spoilers but it was a good movie.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Am reminded of a place my dad brought me once. The rule was, you can look all you want. But no touching.


Recently went to a place with similar but less restrictive rules ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Recently went to a place with similar but less restrictive rules ...


You pay extra for that?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotta say, the plain black moonwatch doesn’t do anything for me.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Guys, can I get some community help over at the Seiko forum, a guy is threatening to end his life. I know it's a watch forum but it seems a cry for help and I was hoping some of us brothers could help out by lending our emotional support.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Guys, can I get some community help over at the Seiko forum, a guy is threatening to end his life. I know it's a watch forum but it seems a cry for help and I was hoping some of us brothers could help out by lending our emotional support.


I posted.

Heavy stuff that.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I posted.
> 
> Heavy stuff that.


I would hate to see a young man kill himself like that, it would be the fist time in any forum that I have been on, let's hope it's a cry for hope.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Gotta say, the plain black moonwatch doesn’t do anything for me.


I totally agree! Love these LEs and the racing models!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pete26 said:


> I would hate to see a young man kill himself like that, it would be the fist time in any forum that I have been on, let's hope it's a cry for hope.


I posted after checking his post history, the guy is bipolar.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Reminded me of Sappie


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great Speedy Tuesday Wednesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not looking much like grandma here...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dunno about you but this gives me ideas...









My second idea is to burn those shoes.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dunno about you but this gives me ideas...
> View attachment 16257535
> 
> 
> My second idea is to burn those shoes.


They might come in handy


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Guys, can I get some community help over at the Seiko forum, a guy is threatening to end his life. I know it's a watch forum but it seems a cry for help and I was hoping some of us brothers could help out by lending our emotional support.


I know some video game forums where that kind of stuff is an almost daily occurrence. Lots of young(ish) folks with poorly treated mental health that have little to no meatspace support structure, it's all online.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Reminded me of Sappie
> View attachment 16257214


Why, because he churns watches over like the raging winter seas?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Why, because he churns watches over like the raging winter seas?


Cant quite put a finger on it. Maybe just tattooed on my mind.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I know some video game forums where that kind of stuff is an almost daily occurrence. Lots of young(ish) folks with poorly treated mental health that have little to no meatspace support structure, it's all online.


Sad these things happen and are a reality.

am reminded one time a few years back. Was driving home late one night listening to the radio. A caller said he wants to commit suicide. Good thing the DJs were able to convince him otherwise. And the caller became a radio DJ himself eventually.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Why, because he churns watches over like the raging winter seas?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


>


I did notice this very nice Rorschach test you sincerely believe that you "voluntarily" selected to be added to your bicep through your own "free will."

Nicely done.

Now then, let's continue....

Clear your mind.

Focus on only the image on your arm.

Breath slowly, and deeply until your breath becomes the sound of the waves

When you can see and hear nothing else, how does it make you feel?

Perhaps like endlessly churning watches as does the violent winter sea?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> I did notice this very nice Rorschach test you sincerely believe that you "voluntarily" selected to be added to your bicep through your own "free will."
> 
> Nicely done.
> 
> ...


Kinda…..now that you mention it.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Kinda…..now that you mention it.


Had a thought....
The cure to watch serenity for you might be to find (or have built) a watch with THIS exact artwork as the dial.

Not some junk novelty, but a serious bespoke high-end beauty.

Maybe even start with a Rolex or Omega and have an artisan make a custom "work of art" dial. Something worthy of heirloom status.

Had another thought....
You might already have bought and sold above said model twice over?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Some guys are insinuating that the OP in the suicide thread is not serious because he was recently perusing other threads.

It doesn’t prove anything. If he’s not serious, that’s good news actually. Even if annoying.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Some guys are insinuating that the OP in the suicide thread is not serious because he was recently perusing other threads.
> 
> It doesn’t prove anything. If he’s not serious, that’s good news actually. Even if annoying.


Agreed - a lot of attention seekers out there, but you still can’t discount someone’s story/feelings with vague evidence like that…


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Worldtimer Wednesday?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Two reasons why Mike Zimmer is a happy man:

1) His Vikings beat the Packers!

2) Supermodel Confirms She’s Dating Vikings Head Coach Mike Zimmer


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Some guys are insinuating that the OP in the suicide thread is not serious because he was recently perusing other threads.
> 
> It doesn’t prove anything. If he’s not serious, that’s good news actually. Even if annoying.


Yeah it's unfortunate that some aholes out there may mock or say negative things about the OP.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Two reasons why Mike Zimmer is a happy man:
> 
> 1) His Vikings beat the Packers!
> 
> 2) Supermodel Confirms She’s Dating Vikings Head Coach Mike Zimmer


Wow. He's 65? And she could be his granddaughter.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotta love Seabee's post in the suicide thread.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow. He's 65? And she could be his granddaughter.


Is this a great country or what?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, forgot to say: Yesterday I went to the Rolex boutique AD (only Rolex). Nothing, I mean NOTHING, in the display cases. Not even a 31mm gold-and-diamonds DJ or a Cellini. Chatted with the girl that I bought last from. Mentioned a few pieces that I would like. Left.

So with nothing in the cases, there were still about 4 sales associates there and a security guy. WTF?

I asked them if they played cards or board games with each other.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, forgot to say: Yesterday I went to the Rolex boutique AD (only Rolex). Nothing, I mean NOTHING, in the display cases. Not even a 31mm gold-and-diamonds DJ or a Cellini. Chatted with the girl that I bought last from. Mentioned a few pieces that I would like. Left.
> 
> So with nothing in the cases, there were still about 4 sales associates there and a security guy. WTF?
> 
> I asked them if they played cards or board games with each other.


“Like” for the humorous post. … but this is seriously distressing. 

I understand the shortage - demand way outweighs supply - but what I still don’t understand is how gray dealers have plenty of “brand new” Rolexes. The ADs have to know what’s going on when they sell the watches they do get in stock, right?!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> “Like” for the humorous post. … but this is seriously distressing.
> 
> I understand the shortage - demand way outweighs supply - but what I still don’t understand is how gray dealers have plenty of “brand new” Rolexes. The ADs have to know what’s going on when they sell the watches they do get in stock, right?!


Well yeah. A popular theory is that ADs sell their stock to gray dealers out the back door, who buy all of their stock, not just the fast movers. Who knows? And Rolex and ADs don’t seem to care.

Dunno. I don’t really need anymore.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Well yeah. A popular theory is that ADs sell their stock to gray dealers out the back door, who buy all of their stock, not just the fast movers. Who knows? And Rolex and ADs don’t seem to care.
> 
> Dunno. I don’t really need anymore.


Seems like it


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Went to two ADs today. One had zero Rolex, and the other had 5 ladies precious metal watches.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys, I think your responses helped. I am rethinking my participation in that forum given some of the ******* responses over there. The guy seems to be in real need, although he hasn't responded yet.

I reckon if he posted in the g-shock forum he would have received mostly positive comments, but that's just what I think.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

My family back home buried my/sister’s godfather’s ashes yesterday at his parents’ plot.

Mom sent me this text this afternoon. It’s about a question I don’t really want to hear.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thursday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

_To All:

Have safe and Happy Holidays! 







_


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> You pay extra for that?


No, not me but somebody did...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

“It’s been a long hard fight,” so have a happy and blessed Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thanksgiving Day!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy Speedy Thursday for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


>


That Zimmer’s girl?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Some highlights from the LA auto show earlier tonight! 

Ate at Phillipe the Original in downtown beforehand (@mav ; have you been??). Sadly no food pics - it’s one of the oldest standing restaurants in LA (opened 1908, coffee apparently still costs a dime) 

But I do have car (and one watch) pics! 

Some favorites









































































I’ll post some others if there are any requests!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> That Zimmer’s girl?


Yes, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> That Zimmer’s girl?


I'm guessing yes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Thanksgiving Thursday!










Go Cowboys!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> That Zimmer’s girl?


One thing I'd love to know: How the heck did they meet??

Btw, she's 40 so only 25 years younger than him.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One thing I'd love to know: How the heck did they meet??
> 
> Btw, she's 40 so only 25 years younger than him.


Through a watch forum perhaps?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Through a watch forum perhaps?


That's how I'll meet Jenna...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm sure Zimmer is familiar with this position.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

PSA for those who can…if you’re not already aware, the AAFES sale is going on. I know some of you may want to take a look at the Omegas (or others). I just picked up a white SMP.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pete26 said:


> Thanks for your help guys, I think your responses helped. I am rethinking my participation in that forum given some of the ***** responses over there. The guy seems to be in real need, although he hasn't responded yet.
> 
> I reckon if he posted in the g-shock forum he would have received mostly positive comments, but that's just what I think.


Unfortunately there's bad actors, straight up idiots, and drama boys in every forum, some worse than others. Imagine if he posted that here in the Rolex subforum?! 😩


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Some highlights from the LA auto show earlier tonight!
> 
> Ate at Phillipe the Original in downtown beforehand (@mav ; have you been??). Sadly no food pics - it’s one of the oldest standing restaurants in LA (opened 1908, coffee apparently still costs a dime)
> 
> ...


Nice! Anything interesting over at BMW?

And yes, been to Phillipe before. I love their pastrami and lamb dip sandwiches.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> PSA for those who can…if you’re not already aware, the AAFES sale is going on. I know some of you may want to take a look at the Omegas (or others). I just picked up a white SMP.


If you don't get the box, call AAFES and they will order it for you (mine should come in a few weeks). I think Omega US is having some supply issues with them as AAFES folks at least seem to be hit or miss in getting them.

And the current SMP sale is BRUTAL!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Unfortunately there's bad actors, straight up idiots, and drama boys in every forum, some worse than others. Imagine if he posted that here in the Rolex subforum?!


Some, yourself included, offered reasonable input. The one and only post by the OP was disturbing to say the least. In any case I decided to keep out of the thread altogether but was really put off by any inappropriate posts as someone like the OP must be taken at face value. I sincerely hope he didn’t follow through with what he said he was prepared to do.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

A day at the Dubai Watch Week!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And Happy Thanksgiving to all of the brothers in the US, and anyone else around the world celebrating it. 🙂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> And Happy Thanksgiving to all of the brothers in the US, and anyone else around the world celebrating it. 🙂


To you as well!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Happy turkey day to anyone who cares!!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Nice! Anything interesting over at BMW?
> 
> And yes, been to Phillipe before. I love their pastrami and lamb dip sandwiches.


The pastrami was out of this world! 

Unfortunately, none of BMW, Mercedes, or Audi were at the show! Neither were any foreign exotics, other than in the custom rooms. 

Lexus and Range Rover probably the coolest cars you could sit it. Still very fun, but we didn’t need more than an hour and a half to see everything.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The unusual!! 😁


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Game time


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Cowboys were robbed by that fumble recovery!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Rolex!! 😅😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Cowboys were robbed by that fumble recovery!


And that ending.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, gents.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> Rolex!!
> View attachment 16260421
> 
> View attachment 16260422
> ...


So tell us what you bought!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Dual Islamic and Gregorian Calendar watches!! 😎😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Tiffany??!! 😱😅😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Was your lady friend stuck in traffic bro Sap? 😳


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> So tell us what you bought!


For Abe? All of them? 😅


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Rolex!! 😅😂
> View attachment 16260421
> 
> View attachment 16260422
> ...


Are they for sale?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Are they for sale?


Nope!! For show only, deals are for later!! 😊😜😱


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

incoming a new Oris Carl Brashear bronze 65 with 5 day movement for over 50% off retail price in a Black Friday sale.

It has a whopping 10year warranty.

Carl Brashear Calibre 401 Limited Edition


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> incoming a a new Oris Carl Brashear bronze 65 with 5 day movement for over 50% off retail price in a Black Friday sale.
> 
> It has a whopping 10year warranty.
> 
> Carl Brashear Calibre 401 Limited Edition


Definitely a step up from the 65 aesthetic, IMO. Very nice 👍🏼


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> incoming a new Oris Carl Brashear bronze 65 with 5 day movement for over 50% off retail price in a Black Friday sale.
> 
> It has a whopping 10year warranty.
> 
> Carl Brashear Calibre 401 Limited Edition


More than 50% off? That’s a great watch already!!!! Good pick up. I would have done the same!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> incoming a new Oris Carl Brashear bronze 65 with 5 day movement for over 50% off retail price in a Black Friday sale.
> 
> It has a whopping 10year warranty.
> 
> Carl Brashear Calibre 401 Limited Edition


DAMN! That's a good deal for a very nice watch 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Going to the beach for four days. And just bringing two watches. I have toned down.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16261234
> 
> View attachment 16261235


OEM strap or aftermarket strap?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> OEM strap or aftermarket strap?


It originally comes on a steel bracelet. This strap is aftermarket!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> It originally comes on a steel bracelet. This strap is aftermarket!!


I like it!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> I like it!


Thank you, kind Sir!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yesterday's Cowboys game was like expecting this young lady to show up:










but instead you got this...










Both of them!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Friday OoO! 

Perfect day here in LA


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I miss the old days when sporty would mock us dog owners


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Incoming! Just ordered a watch from @robattopper !


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Incoming! Just ordered a watch from @robattopper !


Whatcha gettin’?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sugman said:


> Whatcha gettin’?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> I miss the old days when sporty would mock us dog owners
> 
> View attachment 16262328


And for wearing that Omega!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16262383


Pretty sharp!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16262383


Damn…nice!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Pretty sharp!





Sugman said:


> Damn…nice!


Thanks guys. I'm looking forward to it. You know how it goes sometimes though. Now something's gotta go.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Thanks guys. I'm looking forward to it. You know how it goes sometimes though. Now something's gotta go.


It's probably worth it though 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16262383


Awesome! Love to hear your thoughts on it, especially how well that chapter ring GMT works. I think this was the model I suggested Cameron Weiss base a new watch on. Sleek and elegant GMT!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Awesome! Love to hear your thoughts on it, especially how well that chapter ring GMT works. I think this was the model I suggested Cameron Weiss base a new watch on. Sleek and elegant GMT!


Almost like a smooth bezel DJ41 GMT, if there were such a thing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got my bike friend into watches. He has my white Seamaster which was in partial trade for a bike. Now he wants to buy my Zenith.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Friday OoO!
> 
> Perfect day here in LA


Probably my favorite of all of the Omegas


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> Incoming! Just ordered a watch from @robattopper !


Which one?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugman said:


> Whatcha gettin’?


#neverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16262383


#definitelynevereverreadahead

Nice choice BTW


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> #definitelynevereverreadahead
> 
> Nice choice BTW


#Godfrey. Rob recognizes my voice even without caller ID.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Almost like a smooth bezel DJ41 GMT, if there were such a thing.


Rolex..... innovate?????


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Probably my favorite of all of the Omegas


Yeah, I'd like to see the new sandwich dial with that bezel. That would be a blockbuster I think.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Potato soup, one of my favorites on a cold and dreary day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bright sunny day here in NYC but very unfriendly wind chill factors.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Probably my favorite of all of the Omegas


It really is classic! Still like this over the new Seamaster 300!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Haven't seen Jenna stop by lately...Oh, look, there she is!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie doing what he does best...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16264241


Is that your Pongster impression?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Zenith has a new home.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> The Zenith has a new home.


Something in return??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When you've had enough turkey...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Something in return??


Nope. Straight sale. He plans to have a 7-watch rotation, for each day of the week. 

He’s a noob but seems to have been bitten hard.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope. Straight sale. He plans to have a 7-watch rotation, for each day of the week.
> 
> He’s a noob but seems to have been bitten hard.


That’s good, though! We are enablers…


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Got my bike friend into watches. He has my white Seamaster which was in partial trade for a bike. Now he wants to buy my Zenith.


I would like to get my friend into watches, he does like them but won't spend big money and he prefers solar over mechanical because his turtle kept stopping. He was going to buy his youngest son a Bulova and he bought himself a black Citizen eco-drive diver for his birthday last month.

He's a Millionaire so could easily afford some nice watches.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoying a “poor man’s” black velvet with Guinness and cider while ND does a number on Stanford


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope. Straight sale. He plans to have a 7-watch rotation, for each day of the week.
> 
> He’s a noob but seems to have been bitten hard.


My wife bought me a 6 slot watch box for my birthday. My current collection sits at 8, including an MTG G-Shock Tai Chi LE.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Haven't seen Jenna stop by lately...Oh, look, there she is!


My bad.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Old-school Pepsi!! At work on a break!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My wife bought me a 6 slot watch box for my birthday. My current collection sits at 8, including an MTG G-Shock Tai Chi LE.


Sounds like permission to buy 6 more watches to me!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just had a nice discussion with my brother in law about watches. Didnt realize he was an enthusiast.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Just had a nice discussion with my brother in law about watches. Didnt realize he was an enthusiast.


So here’s your opportunity to influence (corrupt) your brother-in-law into progressing from a watch enthusiast to an obsessive compulsive freak like the rest of us.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

So….. as you know, just sold the Zenith…… 









That creamsicle looks nice……


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I miss not having a Planet Ocean. It was my 1st legit watch after flipping through about 100 or so lower tier pieces in the $1500 and below range.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is me outside the store. Making a run for it!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> This is me outside the store. Making a run for it!


I’ll set the over-under at 18 months


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Goddamn I’m slow now. Only the second ride I’ve done this year. I took it easy and averaged a mere 9 miles an hour (though the path wasn’t exactly great for sprint intervals). Total distance was 16 miles but I was gassed by 14. It’s a lot more bike than I need.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I’ll set the over-under at 18 months












Safe at home! Snagged a brolly too!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Goddamn I’m slow now. Only the second ride I’ve done this year. I took it easy and averaged a mere 9 miles an hour (though the path wasn’t exactly great for sprint intervals). Total distance was 16 miles but I was gassed by 14. It’s a lot more bike than I need.
> 
> View attachment 16265840


Looking good!


----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> Goddamn I’m slow now. Only the second ride I’ve done this year. I took it easy and averaged a mere 9 miles an hour (though the path wasn’t exactly great for sprint intervals). Total distance was 16 miles but I was gassed by 14. It’s a lot more bike than I need.
> 
> View attachment 16265840


It's not that you're slow, it's more about only being your second ride of the year! Keep pedaling more often and you will be knocking out miles effortlessly. I often fall into laziness and not getting out, but a few rides in a short period of time and it's all good again. 

Great looking bike and picture!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Safe at home! Snagged a brolly too!


An umbrella? With a 600 meter watch?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> This is me outside the store. Making a run for it!


Have you had a Planet Ocean before? I love the bracelet's geometry. Very substantial yet quite comfy.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> I would like to get my friend into watches, he does like them but won't spend big money and he prefers solar over mechanical because his turtle kept stopping. He was going to buy his youngest son a Bulova and he bought himself a black Citizen eco-drive diver for his birthday last month.
> He's a Millionaire so could easily afford some nice watches.


Pete - now now - the Citizen eco-drive is a nice watch


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> So….. as you know, just sold the Zenith……
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful watch


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Admittedly I have not read all 77k posts, but in its current form I nominate this thread for the non-sequitur award. A thread about Omegas, in the Rolex sub-forum, with pictures of Citizens and bikes...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Goddamn I’m slow now. Only the second ride I’ve done this year. I took it easy and averaged a mere 9 miles an hour (though the path wasn’t exactly great for sprint intervals). Total distance was 16 miles but I was gassed by 14. It’s a lot more bike than I need.
> 
> View attachment 16265840











Welcome to old age


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

hiboost said:


> Admittedly I have not read all 77k posts, but in it's current form I nominate this thread for the non-sequitur award. A thread about Omegas, in the Rolex sub-forum, with pictures of Citizens and bikes...


You’ve only scratched the surface


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

hiboost said:


> Admittedly I have not read all 77k posts, but in it's current form I nominate this thread for the non-sequitur award. A thread about Omegas, in the Rolex sub-forum, with pictures of Citizens and bikes...


Feel free to stick around awhile.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Another treasured ceramic item Grandma made for me 40 years or so ago.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Another treasured ceramic item Grandma made for me 40 years or so ago.
> View attachment 16265997


Oh, I remember those, too. Wonder if it survived being passed on to one of my aunts or uncles.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Another treasured ceramic item Grandma made for me 40 years or so ago.
> View attachment 16265997


Godfrey.

It's only 18" high, but I bet at least 5 gifted watches will fit under it!😬


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Just had a nice discussion with my brother in law about watches. Didnt realize he was an enthusiast.


I just found out mine is too, he has a watch box and all. That said he owns 2 Invicta


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Have you had a Planet Ocean before? I love the bracelet's geometry. Very substantial yet quite comfy.


Yes, a few. Cal 2500; blue Ti 42: and black dial 43.5mm. The creamsicle is the 4th.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Simon said:


> Pete - now now - the Citizen eco-drive is a nice watch
> View attachment 16265920
> 
> 
> ...





5959HH said:


> Welcome to old age


Tell me about it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So….. as you know, just sold the Zenith……
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that poor white dial SMP just staring at you with puppy dog eyes...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Look at that poor white dial SMP just staring at you with puppy dog eyes...


IKR?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Good thing about quarantine here is we can be at the beach and kids can still go to classes. Since online. Only problem with having four kids and being in a third world country, poor wifi connection. Hehe.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

A watch collection question, I was given a watch box for my birthday and I have included a photo of some of my watches.









I also have my Speedmaster and this MTG.








Here are pics of all my current watches.









































I am not sure how I feel about these watches, but can I have some opinions on this very small collection and what I should keep or flip? Or should I just enjoy them all?

The reason I'm asking is that very soon we are going to be on a reduced income as my wife is getting a Disability Pension, so any future spending will be curtailed and I am looking for sound advice on what I should do. I cancelled the order for the Carl Brashear as we only found out by text message that my wife was approved for the pension.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is a better pic of the MTG, it's a Tai Chi LE.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

hiboost said:


> Admittedly I have not read all 77k posts, but in its current form I nominate this thread for the non-sequitur award. A thread about Omegas, in the Rolex sub-forum, with pictures of Citizens and bikes...


There are also pictures of Tiffany the watch and Tiffany the cheerleader.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> You’ve only scratched the surface


You, sir, are a master of understatement.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I just found out mine is too, he has a watch box and all. That said he owns 2 Invicta


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> A watch collection question, I was given a watch box for my birthday and I have included a photo of some of my watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno Pete. Doubt you’ll get meaningful input from any of us as only you know which specific watches you favor over others. Offhand I’d say hold onto the Speedy as IMHO it’s the most iconic of the group.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> A watch collection question, I was given a watch box for my birthday and I have included a photo of some of my watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must’ve been a heck of a text message to receive.

Does each watch have some personal meaning behind them?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There are also pictures of Tiffany the watch and Tiffany the cheerleader.
> 
> View attachment 16266183
> 
> ...


Gf

Is this a good time to mention Jenna?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I dunno Pete. Doubt you’ll get meaningful input from any of us as only you know which specific watches you favor over others. Offhand I’d say hold onto the Speedy as IMHO it’s the most iconic of the group.


Yes, it's a conundrum, the Speedy has the most meaning for me as it replaced my Datejust and I bought it in memory of my Mother


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> That must’ve been a heck of a text message to receive.
> 
> Does each watch have some personal meaning behind them?


Only the Speedy Pro, I got it to remember my mother. All the others were impulse buys over the last 12 Months. Part of me was thinking of selling everything except the Speedy Pro. I bought the tuna from Seiko and it was the last 033 they had. I have flipped Tuna's before. The MTG is quite difficult to read in certain conditions. Nothing has much meaning to me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> This is me outside the store. Making a run for it!


PO is a classic! Friend of mine has the black one. Solid piece!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> A watch collection question, I was given a watch box for my birthday and I have included a photo of some of my watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a hard question to answer but I will do so purely fro my point of view and preferences.

Keep the Speedy because it has meaning to you.

Keep the Marathon because there is no better beater.

Other than (maybe) the Tuna, get rid of the others. Maybe the tuna too.

Take the proceeds from the sale of them, get an Omega Seamaster Diver 300M (or similar sports watch) in the colorway of your choice, and be done.

3 good watches fulfilling every need — I remember you are a flip-flops and t-shirt man. Then take care of yourself and wifey.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

None of my watches have any special meaning to me (does that shock you?) except my Oris TT1 Diver, which my wife gave me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Only the Speedy Pro, I got it to remember my mother. All the others were impulse buys over the last 12 Months. Part of me was thinking of selling everything except the Speedy Pro. I bought the tuna from Seiko and it was the last 033 they had. I have flipped Tuna's before. The MTG is quite difficult to read in certain conditions. Nothing has much meaning to me.


Those all sound like flip fodder (except the Speedy). What does your wife have?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Another treasured ceramic item Grandma made for me 40 years or so ago.
> View attachment 16265997


I have two very similar Christmas trees that my grandmother had. Every time I look at them it brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Waiting in line at Costco to return some stuff this afternoon…a long line and nothing better to do than take a watch pic. I need to get a life.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Waiting in line at Costco to return some stuff this afternoon…a long line and nothing better to do than take a watch pic. I need to get a life.
> View attachment 16266349


Nah. Sounds like you have a good life!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> This is a hard question to answer but I will do so purely fro my point of view and preferences.
> 
> Keep the Speedy because it has meaning to you.
> 
> ...


Great advice thank you


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sugman said:


> Waiting in line at Costco to return some stuff this afternoon…a long line and nothing better to do than take a watch pic. I need to get a life.
> View attachment 16266349


Any decent watches there? I remember the last time I went they had a couple off Omega's, Tags and one IWC


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Any decent watches there? I remember the last time I went they had a couple off Omega's, Tags and one IWC


Nothing that I saw that was a gotta-have…a couple of Glycines was the best they had in the display case.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

hiboost said:


> Admittedly I have not read all 77k posts, but in its current form I nominate this thread for the non-sequitur award. A thread about Omegas, in the Rolex sub-forum, with pictures of Citizens and bikes...





Pete26 said:


> Only the Speedy Pro, I got it to remember my mother. All the others were impulse buys over the last 12 Months. Part of me was thinking of selling everything except the Speedy Pro. I bought the tuna from Seiko and it was the last 033 they had. I have flipped Tuna's before. The MTG is quite difficult to read in certain conditions. Nothing has much meaning to me.


Pete - I would keep the Speedy & the Tuna


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Simon said:


> Pete - I would keep the Speedy & the Tuna


Maybe I will keep the Speedy, Tuna and GSAR


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> Maybe I will keep the Speedy, Tuna and GSAR


I think if you're trimming - its either GSAR or Tuna - both seriously tough sports watches
Im a seiko Tuna fan and the Tuna a design classic


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> Pete - I would keep the Speedy & the Tuna





Pete26 said:


> Maybe I will keep the Speedy, Tuna and GSAR


Somebody said tuna?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great start to the week, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Maybe I will keep the Speedy, Tuna and GSAR


Or you could flip the GSAR for a polar GSAR if you feel you need a white / silvertone watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> Or you could flip the GSAR for a polar GSAR if you feel you need a white / silvertone watch.


That's true


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> A watch collection question, I was given a watch box for my birthday and I have included a photo of some of my watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, purely from a watch enthusiast's pov, I say keep the Speedmaster and perhaps the Marathon and get rid of the rest. Use the proceeds to buy one watch that you truly desire and be done with it. 

I think two excellent watches is always better than a whole bunch of meh, but of course that's just me.

That said, do you have anything in particular that you're eyeing at the moment? Probably it's the right time to make that happen.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Only the Speedy Pro, I got it to remember my mother. All the others were impulse buys over the last 12 Months. Part of me was thinking of selling everything except the Speedy Pro. I bought the tuna from Seiko and it was the last 033 they had. I have flipped Tuna's before. The MTG is quite difficult to read in certain conditions. Nothing has much meaning to me.


#NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> So….. as you know, just sold the Zenith……
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I'm more interested in is how long that Zenith survived in your collection. 😬


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Still wearing this. Though I think it's probably due for a service, it's been gaining more than 10 sec a day the last couple days.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> Pete - I would keep the Speedy & the Tuna


Big +1!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16266699


Big coincidence or what?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> What I'm more interested in is how long that Zenith survived in your collection.


I think just a few months. I would have kept it a while longer, but a friend asked to buy it. It was not a total keeper because I wasn’t crazy about the bracelet.

This one is better for me:


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I think just a few months. I would have kept it a while longer, but a friend asked to buy it. It was not a total keeper because I wasn’t crazy about the bracelet.
> 
> This one is better for me:


Big Orange diver - what's not to like


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> Big Orange diver - what's not to like
> View attachment 16267022


That looks marvelous!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

So this happened tonight - the Mrs and I were just talking and out of the blues she said, "why do you always wear these boring leather straps?" 

And I was like, "okay, this is a Datejust and I think it only looks good on the original Jubilee or a nice piece of leather."

Her: " what other straps do you have that will physically fit this watch?"

Me: "only nylon NATOs and a tropic rubber strap in green."

What for you say OoO brothers?

A.









Or B?









And obviously we need a wrist shot 😬


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Big Orange diver - what's not to like
> View attachment 16267022


Stop it please guys, somehow I really don't want my next watch to be an Omega! The constant exposure here is starting to rub off on me and I actually think they look really good! 👌🏻


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

This one’s for you Sap


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> So this happened tonight - the Mrs and I were just talking and out of the blues she said, "why do you always wear these boring leather straps?"
> 
> And I was like, "okay, this is a Datejust and I think it only looks good on the original Jubilee or a nice piece of leather."
> 
> ...


That brown obviously works very well, but the green has the addition of being slightly unexpected.

Ask her what she would like to see on it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> This one’s for you Sap


Thanks bro!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Pete - I would keep the Speedy & the Tuna


Plus the Marathon per Sappie. Definitely keep the Speedy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Maybe I will keep the Speedy, Tuna and GSAR


^^^^^ Good plan.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> So this happened tonight - the Mrs and I were just talking and out of the blues she said, "why do you always wear these boring leather straps?"
> 
> And I was like, "okay, this is a Datejust and I think it only looks good on the original Jubilee or a nice piece of leather."
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I'd have to go with B. I think the tropic strap is a tad too toolish for a Datejust. And she says?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Stop it please guys, somehow I really don't want my next watch to be an Omega! The constant exposure here is starting to rub off on me and I actually think they look really good! 👌🏻


Does this help?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> So this happened tonight - the Mrs and I were just talking and out of the blues she said, "why do you always wear these boring leather straps?"
> 
> And I was like, "okay, this is a Datejust and I think it only looks good on the original Jubilee or a nice piece of leather."
> 
> ...


I have to say, I really like A!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> So this happened tonight - the Mrs and I were just talking and out of the blues she said, "why do you always wear these boring leather straps?"
> 
> And I was like, "okay, this is a Datejust and I think it only looks good on the original Jubilee or a nice piece of leather."
> 
> ...


really like the Tropic rubber - surprised - but it works


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Stop it please guys, somehow I really don't want my next watch to be an Omega! The constant exposure here is starting to rub off on me and I actually think they look really good! 👌🏻


Does this help


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Does this help?
> View attachment 16267318
> 
> View attachment 16267319
> ...


You have the black and blue? What do you wear more?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> Does this help
> View attachment 16267403


Still missing that one!!! Decided to go orange for now.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Still missing that one!!! Decided to go orange for now.


you made the right choice


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


The green minute hand is a nice touch, the SMP skeleton hands don't do it justice. I also really like that lumed bezel.

Does that model have a jump hour hand?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> The green minute hand is a nice touch, the SMP skeleton hands don't do it justice. I also really like that lumed bezel.
> 
> Does that model have a jump hour hand?


Yep


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> You have the black and blue? What do you wear more?


In a few days I'll also have the white one on the bracelet. At the AAFES price during their Thanksgiving sale ($3300 OTD) I couldn't turn it down when my wife asked if I wanted it for Christmas. The blue one on a rubber strap was a similar deal ($3200 OTD). I think I'm set for a while.

I probably wear the black and blue one about the same. I keep the blue one on the bracelet and the black one on a strap (pics a few posts above), so the bracelet/strap mood drives my decision as much as the color does. I know they have a lot of polarizing traits (He valve, skeleton hands), but I'm obviously a fan.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There are also pictures of Tiffany the watch and Tiffany the cheerleader.
> 
> View attachment 16266183
> 
> ...


Very very nice, Sir!!! 😉😅


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> So this happened tonight - the Mrs and I were just talking and out of the blues she said, "why do you always wear these boring leather straps?"
> 
> And I was like, "okay, this is a Datejust and I think it only looks good on the original Jubilee or a nice piece of leather."
> 
> ...


Both look amazing!!! 💪 😎 😍 🤩


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> In a few days I'll also have the white one on the bracelet. At the AAFES price during their Thanksgiving sale ($3300 OTD) I couldn't turn it down when my wife asked if I wanted it for Christmas. The blue one on a rubber strap was a similar deal ($3200 OTD). I think I'm set for a while.
> 
> I probably wear the black and blue one about the same. I keep the blue one on the bracelet and the black one on a strap (pics a few posts above), so the bracelet/strap mood drives my decision as much as the color does. I know they have a lot of polarizing traits (He valve, skeleton hands), but I'm obviously a fan.


That’s cool to have the 3! I had the silver dial/blue bezel for a while. Then the blue. Then the white.

All were sacrificed on trade deals. Was fine getting rid of the silver dialled one because it didn’t turn my crank so much, but loved the blue and white. White a little more tbh.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Personally, purely from a watch enthusiast's pov, I say keep the Speedmaster and perhaps the Marathon and get rid of the rest. Use the proceeds to buy one watch that you truly desire and be done with it.
> 
> I think two excellent watches is always better than a whole bunch of meh, but of course that's just me.
> 
> That said, do you have anything in particular that you're eyeing at the moment? Probably it's the right time to make that happen.


Very good points, the Speedy is definitely staying.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> So this happened tonight - the Mrs and I were just talking and out of the blues she said, "why do you always wear these boring leather straps?"
> 
> And I was like, "okay, this is a Datejust and I think it only looks good on the original Jubilee or a nice piece of leather."
> 
> ...


I think any straps go, but particularly brown


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That’s cool to have the 3! I had the silver dial/blue bezel for a while. Then the blue. Then the white.
> 
> All were sacrificed on trade deals. Was fine getting rid of the silver dialled one because it didn’t turn my crank so much, but loved the blue and white. White a little more tbh.


I really question the wisdom of having all three, but I think they'll be different enough that I'll wear them.

I've doubled up before with mixed results. My blue/black Oris Aquis gets some use. I also have a green Aquis that was a result of getting caught up in the hype around the dial. I need to sell that one since it rarely gets used. I'm not really a flipper, so selling things doesn't come naturally to me.

My Aqua Terra is about the only non-dive watch that I wear. I have a Breitling SuperOcean that also gets used pretty regularly along with a Damasko DA46,

The Omegas, the Breitling, the blue/black Aquis, and the Damasko get 90+% of my wrist time.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

hiboost said:


> Admittedly I have not read all 77k posts, but in its current form I nominate this thread for the non-sequitur award. A thread about Omegas, in the Rolex sub-forum, with pictures of Citizens and bikes...


Fortunately, the other 76K posts are all pretty much all on topic.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Me: "only nylon NATOs and a tropic rubber strap in green."


I would of course agree that only the brown leather would be appropriate...

Until you posted the green tropic. Just different enough to not be what everyone else is wearing but not so much as to be garish. An excellent choice!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> I really question the wisdom of having all three, but I think they'll be different enough that I'll wear them.
> 
> I've doubled up before with mixed results. My blue/black Oris Aquis gets some use. I also have a green Aquis that was a result of getting caught up in the hype around the dial. I need to sell that one since it rarely gets used. I'm not really a flipper, so selling things doesn't come naturally to me.
> 
> ...


I think they are all different enough. Especially with your strap differentiation on your black and blue.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@SaMaster14, I guess it was enough for Brian Kelly to beat Stanford this year. Mission accomplished; time to move on. 

What a loser.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @SaMaster14, I guess it was enough for Brian Kelly to beat Stanford this year. Mission accomplished; time to move on.
> 
> What a loser.


What a poor way to go out. No class at all; especially the players having to find out over twitter. While I don’t think we’ll make it, we still have a 58% chance of making the playoff according to ESPN. If we do, we could win the first round game (I do think Georgia will win it). 

On to better! Hope he doesn’t have a winning season at LSU… doubt he’ll ever beat Bama or Georgia


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Does this help?
> View attachment 16267318
> 
> View attachment 16267319
> ...


Okay, you officially suck! Or is that Sug? 🤣
But DAMN! That black dials AT looks GORGEOUS in that photo 👌🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This one’s for you @AL9C1


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Had some wine last night...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I need this!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

These blueberry and banana pancakes are to die for!









Def worth all the calories.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The Blues Brothers!!









The Blues Brothers!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> The Blues Brothers!!
> View attachment 16268582
> 
> 
> The Blues Brothers!!


Where's the missing triplet? 🤨


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Where's the missing triplet? 🤨


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Or


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Had some wine last night...
> 
> View attachment 16268549


Wow, popped the bottle and it wasn't even 8 o'clock! On a weekday no less


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I need this!
> View attachment 16268552


If I had to walk past that every day I think I'd drink myself to death. My (much more modest) wine fridge is in an out of the way place to lower temptation


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That brown obviously works very well, but the green has the addition of being slightly unexpected.
> 
> Ask her what she would like to see on it.





Sugman said:


> For what it's worth, I'd have to go with B. I think the tropic strap is a tad too toolish for a Datejust. And she says?





SaMaster14 said:


> I have to say, I really like A!





Simon said:


> really like the Tropic rubber - surprised - but it works





JustAbe said:


> Both look amazing!!! 💪 😎 😍 🤩





Pete26 said:


> I think any straps go, but particularly brown





StephenCanale said:


> I would of course agree that only the brown leather would be appropriate...
> 
> Until you posted the green tropic. Just different enough to not be what everyone else is wearing but not so much as to be garish. An excellent choice!


VERY interesting responses! I never thought the green Tropic would work. Personally I like the brown Peccary leather better with the Datejust but like so many commented the green rubber looked better than I'd ever thought.

Sometimes it's good to have a fresh pair of eyes I guess. We're somewhat bound by our own preferences towards certain things and it seems that it's cool to get out of the box once in a while. 

😊


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Sometimes it's good to have a fresh pair of eyes I guess. We're somewhat bound by our own preferences towards certain things and it seems that it's cool to get out of the box once in a while.


This is the reason that sometimes a bring a female friend when clothes shopping. Of course it doesn’t mean I always listen. Sometimes the advice gets really stupid!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> The Blues Brothers!!
> View attachment 16268582
> 
> 
> The Blues Brothers!!


Jake! Elwood!😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Where's the missing triplet? 🤨


Matt Guitar Murphy?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Speedy Tuesday for me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Going to court this morning. The orange doesn’t go with what I’m wearing though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

And I’m thrilled! I’m actually going to court as opposed to virtual video-court!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> And I’m thrilled! I’m actually going to court as opposed to virtual video-court!


In your opinion, does virual court favor one party over the other vs. real court?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> This is the reason that sometimes a bring a female friend when clothes shopping. Of course it doesn’t mean I always listen. Sometimes the advice gets really stupid!


I TOTALLY agree! This is why I don't understand why ladies at the lingerie store get so upset when I walk into the dressing room to give advice. I'm HELPING YOU sweetie!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Going to court this morning. The orange doesn’t go with what I’m wearing though.


Nice tie, shows a lot of confidence that you are gonna get your client a nice settlement


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Going to court this morning. The orange doesn’t go with what I’m wearing though.


Definitely a “power tie” but less sure about the Omega…


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sitting at the tire store waiting area. Got a flat tire.😡


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

^^^Not me!🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> ^^^Not me!🤣


How much does THAT roadside service cost?!?!?!?

It'd be worth the rim damage just to watch her operate


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Nice tie, shows a lot of confidence that you are gonna get your client a nice settlement


No settlement. We are in court!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I had a nice little run this morning...4.5 miles. This went with me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> I had a nice little run this morning...4.5 miles. This went with me.
> View attachment 16269616


Nice!

You can’t tell me that the Sub is the better watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Court went well. Judge on my side all the way. Tomorrow morning opposing counsel will make her reply to my submissions. Then we should get a decision after that.

Must have been the tie.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice!
> 
> You can’t tell me that the Sub is the better watch.


I respect the Sub and those who like them. They’re nice, and I would own one if it came along under the right circumstances. But, no, you won’t hear me saying it’s a better watch or that I like it better than the SMP. The technology Omega uses in the 8800 and 8900 movements, the dials of the SMP and AT, etc.,..it’s a hard package to beat.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice!
> 
> You can’t tell me that the Sub is the better watch.


Yes I can. The Sub is the better watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Court went well. Judge on my side all the way. Tomorrow morning opposing counsel will make her reply to my submissions. Then we should get a decision after that.
> 
> Must have been the tie.


Power tie, as I said earlier…

Could have been assured a win though for Team Sappie if you’d worn a Sub.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I think I’ll go GP tomorrow to seal the deal.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I’ll go GP tomorrow to seal the deal.


Power play


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> Speedy Tuesday for me.
> View attachment 16268852


Is that ti?


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> You can’t tell me that the Sub is the better watch.


It's not the _*better*_ watch, it's the more _*desirable*_ watch and also the most recognizable, for various reasons (including a classic design that basically defined the diver watch segment). Just sold mine by the way 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Court went well. Judge on my side all the way. Tomorrow morning opposing counsel will make her reply to my submissions. Then we should get a decision after that.
> 
> Must have been the tie.


What if it ends up in a tie?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Xaltotun said:


> It's not the _*better*_ watch, it's the more _*desirable*_ watch and also the most recognizable, for various reasons (including a classic design that basically defined the diver watch segment). Just sold mine by the way
> View attachment 16270124


Hey Xalto! How are you?

What you say is true. Got one myself, or three rather:

























Why did you sell yours?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> What if it ends up in a tie?


I’ll have to bring an extra tie.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Xalto! How are you?
> 
> What you say is true. Got one myself, or three rather:
> 
> ...


Wow! These! 🤩 Three! 😅

I'm good, how are you! 🤝

I sold mine because I basically had stopped wearing it, as it's not discreet and too recognizable, making me a bit uncomfortable and self-conscious when wearing it. I mostly reach for my remaining watches (see my signature), with my Explorer being now my all time favorite watch.

But mostly the reason is this: I had obtained it in a big trade in 2015, and we had established its trade value around $6 CAD at the time, in the context of the trade (basically 20% _off retail_ for a LNIB Submariner, full kit with receipt). Whereas fast forward to today, I sold it for more than 2.5 times that amount. I know it's mad out there!

Now to be entirely honest, I will have another from my AD, probably this year (it's already scheduled with them). If I decide to go for the new model, I have the money ready and can still pocket the nice difference. But I'm still undecided if I'll go ahead and get it again.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Is that ti?


No but close. The titanium models have blue hands. This one's steel.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Xaltotun said:


> Wow! These!  Three!
> 
> I'm good, how are you!
> 
> ...


If you don’t take it, I will!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> If you don’t take it, I will!


Yeah, four of a kind beats three of a kind any day!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

PSA. Everything you've ever wanted to know about Covid and mutations.

Why It Could Take ‘Two Weeks’ To Learn If Omicron Impacts COVID-19 Vaccines


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> PSA. Everything *you've ever wanted to know about Covid and mutations.*
> 
> Why It Could Take ‘Two Weeks’ To Learn If Omicron Impacts COVID-19 Vaccines


To be perfectly honest, I don't ever want to know...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The seasons' upon us already? What a shytty year...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Rihanna was declared a national hero at Barbados' independence ceremony.








Too bad tradition called for Prince Charles to walk in front of Rihanna... 😇


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> The seasons' upon us already? What a shytty year...
> 
> View attachment 16270835


Not a great year to be sure, but I will gladly accept any and all unwanted Mac 18s...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Rihanna was declared a national hero at Barbados' independence ceremony.
> View attachment 16270834
> 
> Too bad tradition called for Prince Charles to walk in front of Rihanna... 😇


Probably didn't trust him behind her...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

My watch is giving me "the bird!"








Oh wait, it's the 1st today.😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Will this be the definitive "FU Vehicle"? 😆









Ferrari Purosangue to arrive in September with V12 power and active suspension


The Ferrari Purosangue SUV: CAR magazine reports on Project F175 and its spin-off electric crossovers in the works



www.carmagazine.co.uk





In an interview with CAR magazine in 2018, then-new-but-now-departed Ferrari boss Louis Camilleri told us: ‘I abhor hearing the word SUV in the same sentence as the Ferrari. It does not sit well with our brand. This vehicle will be unique in so many ways, and it will redefine expectations.’ *This explains why executives prefer to call this an FUV, *for Ferrari Utility Vehicle.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Will this be the definitive "FU Vehicle"? 😆
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could change the black steed in their yellow shield to a 🖕.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Probably didn't trust him behind her...
> View attachment 16270905


Brings a whole new meaning to the term "rear ender."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> PSA. Everything you've ever wanted to know about Covid and mutations.
> 
> Why It Could Take ‘Two Weeks’ To Learn If Omicron Impacts COVID-19 Vaccines


That’s much better than the WSJ headline I saw yesterday which said “science lags behind policy”. Told one of my buddies that it was irresponsible phrasing — that you can’t rush science any faster than it can go, so it’s always going to take as long as it takes; but you can badly rush policy.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just listen to this guy, he knows all and makes sure what he says will happen happens......









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

Omega.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The 30th Anniversary mastermind Fox Fire Square for today!! ☠︎☠︎ Have a just, safe, and healthy Thursday!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Now I’m perusing the Panerai website


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The GP worked very well today!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Checking out the new Chronoscope. Very nice!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Checking out the new Chronoscope. Very nice!


Whoa! I didn’t look at Omega’s site enough to realize it was a whole different movement.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Whoa! I didn’t look at Omega’s site enough to realize it was a whole different movement.


I’m sure it would look better without the plastic wrap.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

*How many more kids have to die, I wonder?!!! The sanctity of life!!! Pro-life or Pro-death?!! Preserve the fetuses but kill the kids!! So strange is the world we live in today!!*


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> *How many more kids have to die, I wonder?!!! The sanctity of life!!! Pro-life or Pro-death?!! Preserve the fetuses but kill the kids!! So strange is the world we live in today!!*


What’s going on here?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Never mind, carry on.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Long live the Bioluminescent Swell Shark!!! Instead, let's all just drink bleach and have some internally too!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Checking out the new Chronoscope. Very nice!


It looks good!

How’s the legibility?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> It looks good!
> 
> How’s the legibility?


Not bad in the light under which I saw it.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

JustAbe said:


> Long live the Bioluminescent Swell Shark!!! Instead, let's all just drink bleach and have some internally too!!
> View attachment 16271863


Please understand this is not a criticism of your watch. It looks very cool indeed.

That said, I can't help but think that it looks exactly like something the initial character in a horror movie would put on in the opening scene.... just before it somehow transmorphs in order to consume his body from within.

Or, at least it would send some sort of spores into his bloodstream which then takes over his brain functions and turns him into some sort of alien zombie.

Either way.

Again, an attractive watch but slightly unsettling at the same time.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Please understand this is not a criticism of your watch. It looks very cool indeed.
> 
> That said, I can't help but think that it looks exactly like something the initial character in a horror movie would put on in the opening scene.... just before it somehow transmorphs in order to consume his body from within.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m sure it would look better without the plastic wrap.


twss


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> Long live the Bioluminescent Swell Shark!!! Instead, let's all just drink bleach and have some internally too!!
> View attachment 16271863


That button thing at 6 o'clock had better be a speaker or the launch button for a wrist shuriken!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just sitting here eating my Vegemite and cheese sandwich while watching Archie Luxury Pontificate on whether to liquidate your luxury watch collection before the coming crash, when I realised that the thread on TPG has disappeared. No biggie as I don't really follow you tubers other than the pontiff anyway.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Greetings from a long lost brother! Just checking in: 

Still in wealth management,
Mrs Ithardin is 12 weeks pregnant,
We've become foster parents to 4,
The oldest & youngest just tested positive...so we're all on a 2 week "staycation."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Greetings from a long lost brother! Just checking in:
> 
> Still in wealth management,
> Mrs Ithardin is 12 weeks pregnant,
> ...


Hey Bro! I “liked” your post not for the positive tests but because you posted!

Congrats on knocking up the ol’ lady! 

You gonna hang with us again?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Bro! I “liked” your post not for the positive tests but because you posted!
> 
> Congrats on knocking up the ol’ lady!
> 
> You gonna hang with us again?


Big +1 on seeing you again!

Another +1 for becoming a daddy-to-be.

Here, have a Big Like!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's another potentially maddening Thursday.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's another potentially maddening Thursday.
> View attachment 16272619


Gf.

Maybe I should just focus on Jenna instead...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Bro! I “liked” your post not for the positive tests but because you posted!
> 
> Congrats on knocking up the ol’ lady!
> 
> You gonna hang with us again?


Yeah, we're pretty psyched about Baby Ithardin, though the Mrs says we can't name the baby "Rolex Platona."

Working remotely for the next two weeks, gonna try and hang out a little.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Yeah, we're pretty psyched about Baby Ithardin, though the Mrs says we can't name the baby "Rolex Platona."
> 
> Working remotely for the next two weeks, gonna try and hang out a little.


How about Bluesy? Hulk?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

RGM 151-PR day


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Greetings from a long lost brother! Just checking in:
> 
> Still in wealth management,
> Mrs Ithardin is 12 weeks pregnant,
> ...


You foster these 4?

Though I suppose "youngest" and "oldest" is a meaningless term for quadruplets


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> You foster these 4?
> 
> Though I suppose "youngest" and "oldest" is a meaningless term for quadruplets


That would make home life just a little creepy and weird — for them quadruplets.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

One of my monitors.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Back to the Omega. Guess it’s a Dutch theme — orange and blue.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, his conversion is complete.

My friend with whom I traded a watch for a bike, has dived in fully.

He bought this yesterday on impulse:
















Looks black but it’s apparently green with a green alligator strap.

Not bad for a YouBlow.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, his conversion is complete.
> 
> My friend with whom I traded a watch for a bike, has dived in fully.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Back to the Omega. Guess it’s a Dutch theme — orange and blue.


That really is a good-looking watch. Being a graduate of the University of Tennessee makes it work that much better for me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Yeah, we're pretty psyched about Baby Ithardin, though the Mrs says we can't name the baby "Rolex Platona."
> 
> Working remotely for the next two weeks, gonna try and hang out a little.


Congrats!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Cloudy day in LA


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, his conversion is complete.
> 
> My friend with whom I traded a watch for a bike, has dived in fully.
> 
> ...


Now you need to show him the ways of the force


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

My Christmas present came in today. My wife said I could wear it for a day to make sure it’s running okay. I’ve got it set up the way I want it, so it’ll be ready and waiting in 22.5 days.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> My Christmas present came in today. My wife said I could wear it for a day to make sure it’s running okay. I’ve got it set up the way I want it, so it’ll be ready and waiting in 22.5 days.
> View attachment 16274265
> 
> View attachment 16274264


What strap is that?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> What strap is that?


It’s a Hirsch Tiger. So, according to Hirsch, it should be good for water.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Yeah, we're pretty psyched about Baby Ithardin, though the Mrs says we can't name the baby "Rolex Platona."
> 
> Working remotely for the next two weeks, gonna try and hang out a little.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Hanging out with pops. His surgery was a success and he's recovering nicely. ☺


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sugman said:


> My Christmas present came in today. My wife said I could wear it for a day to make sure it’s running okay. I’ve got it set up the way I want it, so it’ll be ready and waiting in 22.5 days.
> View attachment 16274265
> 
> View attachment 16274264


22.5 days... I salute your patience. My 60th birthday's watch has been locked in a deposit box since January 2020, that's 23 months, and won't see the light of day before Mrs. PF takes it out in 7 months. Yes, I can feel your pain 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Greetings from a long lost brother! Just checking in:
> 
> Still in wealth management,
> Mrs Ithardin is 12 weeks pregnant,
> ...


Congrats except for last part. Praying for your kids. And your family.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Clockwise from top: Eisenhammer, Eisenhammer’s best bud Adam, me.

Beer, seafood, steaks, 3 bottles of good wine, Scotch and Bourbon. Very good time!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Victory Friday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got with a couple of buddies for dinner last night.




















Some wine was involved...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> 22.5 days... I salute your patience. My 60th birthday's watch has been locked in a deposit box since January 2020, that's 23 months, and won't see the light of day before Mrs. PF takes it out in 7 months. Yes, I can feel your pain 😉


Now I'm anxious to see it as well!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> 22.5 days... I salute your patience. My 60th birthday's watch has been locked in a deposit box since January 2020, that's 23 months, and won't see the light of day before Mrs. PF takes it out in 7 months. Yes, I can feel your pain 😉


Ohhhh, is it still a secret? Can we try to guess what it is?

Meteorite pepsi is my vote


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Clockwise from top: Eisenhammer, Eisenhammer’s best bud Adam, me.
> 
> Beer, seafood, steaks, 3 bottles of good wine, Scotch and Bourbon. Very good time!


Thats like the "rock, paper, scissors" of watches 

"Omega beats milgauss, milgauss trumps batman GMT, batman defeats omega!"


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got with a couple of buddies for dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 16275183
> 
> ...


Was it "the birthday buddy" from last month in a return nocturnal engagement??


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Victory Friday!
> 
> View attachment 16275108


Haha! I know a guy who was 10k in the hole and took Cowboys last night for 5k -6.5. I bet he's glad today! And no, "I know a guy" is NOT me!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Clockwise from top: Eisenhammer, Eisenhammer’s best bud Adam, me.
> 
> Beer, seafood, steaks, 3 bottles of good wine, Scotch and Bourbon. Very good time!


I quite like how the Milgauss looks here. It and the black ExpII have inched to the top of my "sporty Rolex" list.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Got a concern of mine --

My late godfather's friend got in touch with me about his watches (I don't know how many he owned). She first asked me which ones he'd given me so far, and that she could pick out another that would match. So, I sent her a pic of the three Rados that he gifted to me.

I also said, "I remember which watch he was wearing the last day we met, but I feel self-conscious about asking about it." It was a DJ with a white Roman dial. She said that she remembers which one I was talking about, and she'll look for it (his stash is in his two homes, one in WA and another in CA).

I've _never_ been in this position before, picking up the pieces of a relative's estate after their passing. It doesn't sound like he laid out any plans for giving away his watches (like, who gets what, or straight to sell, etc). I feel like I'm being selfish, then, because I asked about getting a Rolex. I suppose I wouldn't feel this hesitation if he had been wearing another Rado that day, or any other cheaper/less-status-y watch. (imagine learning he had an AP RO and going, "Yeah, I'll take THAT one!"... ugh..)

The other hand-me-down and heirloom watches in my box mostly have good feelings attached to them, so that's good. My mother-in-law's OP is an odd one because she basically left it behind when she moved back to Korea, and MrsBS never wears it (she did once, just to track time during a school exam); so maybe it's not as sentimental as the others.

I just feel like I'm being the guy who's taking advantage of a loss and turning it into my gain. I've been asking myself, "If he had the chance, would he have handed me this watch?" And I don't know the answer — partly because he was just as enthusiastic about a lot of different watches, but mostly because I don't know if he had anyone else in mind.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> Ohhhh, is it still a secret? Can we try to guess what it is?
> 
> Meteorite pepsi is my vote


Nah, you'll have to wait with me, only 7 months to go 😉


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

A great evening. You know you're having fun when you're three and a half hours into dinner and you haven't ordered the main course. Thank you for a wonderful time, my man.



Sappie66 said:


> Clockwise from top: Eisenhammer, Eisenhammer’s best bud Adam, me.
> 
> Beer, seafood, steaks, 3 bottles of good wine, Scotch and Bourbon. Very good time!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

have a blessed weekend guys


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> A great evening. You know you're having fun when you're three and a half hours into dinner and you haven't ordered the main course. Thank you for a wonderful time, my man.


We have to do that again!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Playing with my Zeiss Jena manual focus lenses. They have been in hibernation for a very, very long time.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Got a concern of mine --
> 
> My late godfather's friend got in touch with me about his watches (I don't know how many he owned). She first asked me which ones he'd given me so far, and that she could pick out another that would match. So, I sent her a pic of the three Rados that he gifted to me.
> 
> ...


I can relate. I've encountered the same type of thing in a similar situation with my grandmother. I was told that somebody was left in charge, and if they had a problem with you getting it, they'd tell you. I've never taken anything from anybody and have worked for everything I have, so it was awkward. On the other hand, the comment made sense...she wasn't around anymore, so the decision was in someone else's hands that she apparently trusted.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Playing with my Zeiss Jena manual focus lenses. They have been in hibernation for a very, very long time.
> 
> View attachment 16275663
> 
> ...


That top pic is amazing...nicely done!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> I can relate. I've encountered the same type of thing in a similar situation with my grandmother. I was told that somebody was left in charge, and if they had a problem with you getting it, they'd tell you. I've never taken anything from anybody and have worked for everything I have, so it was awkward. On the other hand, the comment made sense...she wasn't around anymore, so the decision was in someone else's hands that she apparently trusted.


Yup. And like I said a week or two ago, it's not a question I want to have to answer.

My sister and I have semi-joked that if Mom & Dad pass before they move, we'll just hire somebody to cut a hole in the side of the house and push everything into a dumpster in the driveway.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

We do and we will.



Sappie66 said:


> We have to do that again!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> 22.5 days... I salute your patience. My 60th birthday's watch has been locked in a deposit box since January 2020, that's 23 months, and won't see the light of day before Mrs. PF takes it out in 7 months. Yes, I can feel your pain 😉


May I ask what it is?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Got a concern of mine --
> 
> My late godfather's friend got in touch with me about his watches (I don't know how many he owned). She first asked me which ones he'd given me so far, and that she could pick out another that would match. So, I sent her a pic of the three Rados that he gifted to me.
> 
> ...


He must have mentioned it to your Godfather's friend to be asking about it, maybe he said "give him anything he wants out of my collection"?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> He must have mentioned it to your Godfather's friend to be asking about it, maybe he said "give him anything he wants out of my collection"?


Yeah, maybe. What I know of his last day was, the two of them were hanging out at home, and he said, “I don’t feel that good, I’ll go take a nap.” So the two of them went to relax, they both fell asleep, but he didn’t wake up.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, maybe. What I know of his last day was, the two of them were hanging out at home, and he said, “I don’t feel that good, I’ll go take a nap.” So the two of them went to relax, they both fell asleep, but he didn’t wake up.


Was it his heart? My condolences.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hope you gents are well!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoying a red tonight (sadly just the wine). Quite like this specimen. Bubbles because I had just poured, settled right down!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Watchfiend12 said:


> Hope you gents are well!


Very nice!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Was it his heart? My condolences.


Thanks. It might’ve been his heart; I don’t like to press for details. He had had other health scares not too long ago, including fighting off cancer. My sister said she’s almost relieved that he died because at least he’s not suffering anymore.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Quarantine restrictions have eased here. So been bringing the kids to the mall every weekend.

Today we chanced upon a gallery opening. And the featured artist is a sculptor we have known for years (father of my daughter’s classmate in preschool).

Was shocked to learn that his entry level pieces are now worth USD20K++. 10 years ago, we bought our first piece from him for less than USD2K.

And this being a watch forum, saw him wearing a piece that looks like this -


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Quarantine restrictions have eased here. So been bringing the kids to the mall every weekend.
> 
> Today we chanced upon a gallery opening. And the featured artist is a sculptor we have known for years (father of my daughter’s classmate in preschool).
> 
> Was shocked to learn that his entry level pieces are now worth USD20K++. 10 years ago, we bought our first piece from him for less than USD2K.


That’s great. Making a name for oneself in the art world is a risky slog.

Our aunt in NYC has been nursing a major project for longer than I’ve known her, but is making a name for herself by painting other genres on the side. I’d be so happy for her if she breaks out big.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Eisenhammer said:


> A great evening. You know you're having fun when you're three and a half hours into dinner and you haven't ordered the main course. Thank you for a wonderful time, my man.


I see our boy Sap even brought out his best crystal too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, maybe. What I know of his last day was, the two of them were hanging out at home, and he said, “I don’t feel that good, I’ll go take a nap.” So the two of them went to relax, they both fell asleep, but he didn’t wake up.


Not a bad way to go. An acquaintance of mine had just returned from work and had told his wife he didn’t feel good and was going to lie down in bed for a few minutes. Awhile later she found him dead in bed.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Not a bad way to go. An acquaintance of mine had just returned from work and had told his wife he didn’t feel good and was going to lie down in bed for a few minutes. Awhile later she found him dead in bed.


If I have a choice, I’d do the same. One percussion instructor I worked with simply collapsed in the hallway at home; docs said he was probably gone before he hit the floor.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16278385


WHAT

WHAT

WTF

WHERE YOU BEEN AT


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> And this being a watch forum, saw him wearing a piece that looks like this -
> View attachment 16276999


"Beseball has been berry beery good to me."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been a while...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16278385


Purple!!!!!!!!!!!!! How’s it going?!!

You had us worried!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16278385


Hey PH it’s good to see you back!! What’ve you been up to?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watching the Big 10 Championship. Amused to see some marching band members have a phone attached to their wind instruments. Curious what for. The notes to read? Or theyre taking a video?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This one is called the Purple Focus


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Thanks. It might’ve been his heart; I don’t like to press for details. He had had other health scares not too long ago, including fighting off cancer. My sister said she’s almost relieved that he died because at least he’s not suffering anymore.


Yes, sometimes it can be a relief after living with pain for a long time.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Not a bad way to go. An acquaintance of mine had just returned from work and had told his wife he didn’t feel good and was going to lie down in bed for a few minutes. Awhile later she found him dead in bed.


I was with my Mum when the doctors said she didn't have long, they asked her what she wanted and she said that if she couldn't get better and go home, she just wanted to go to sleep and not wake up. She did exactly that 3 weeks later. We were in the process of looking for a care facility when they put her into palliative care.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16278385


There was a rumour that you had died.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Watching the Big 10 Championship. Amused to see some marching band members have a phone attached to their wind instruments. Curious what for. The notes to read? Or theyre taking a video?


Too small for notes, so my money is on taking a video (or maybe even live-streaming). GoPro cameras are all over the place in marching groups these days.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> There was a rumour that you had died.


I suppose the rumors of his death were greatly exagerrated


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Too small for notes, so my money is on taking a video (or maybe even live-streaming). GoPro cameras are all over the place in marching groups these days.


Another problem i see if for notes is how to scroll it as the player plays. Since both hands on the instrument.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I suppose the rumors of his death were greatly exagerrated


I was about to post the same response BUT I actually did read ahead and stumbled onto your response.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I was about to post the same response BUT I actually did read ahead and stumbled onto your response.


Always read ahead


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I was about to post the same response BUT I actually did read ahead and stumbled onto your response.


Yes, always read ahead!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Always read ahead


#NRA


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Always read ahead


I almost never ever read ahead.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been a while...
> 
> View attachment 16278509


Now THAT is way too much dress!😅 I think there's enough material on one sleeve to make a whole bikini.😏


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Kevin Hart rockin’ a panda daytona. True Story.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

If I had a choice of when to die it would be immediately post-coitus with the wife or perhaps some strumpet. Probably a shock for them at the time but I like to think that later on they would consider it a personal best


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> If I had a choice of when to die it would be immediately post-coitus with the wife or perhaps some strumpet. Probably a shock for them at the time but I like to think that later on they would consider it a personal best


The best president our country never had reportedly died under such circumstances. In the arms of the then most beautiful actress of the time.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> WHAT
> 
> WHAT
> 
> ...





BigSeikoFan said:


> Been a while...
> 
> View attachment 16278509





Sappie66 said:


> Purple!!!!!!!!!!!!! How’s it going?!!
> 
> You had us worried!





Pete26 said:


> There was a rumour that you had died.


Brothers in Triple-O, Men of Rolex, and Knights of Tudor,

Apologies for the _slight _(ok, three-year) diversion in the RL wilderness--couple career changes (one failed, one wildly successful), a relocation (gonna have to change my handle), 6 hrs of ENT surgery (Doc had a Batman _and _a Root Beer, though, so I was in good hands), and get this, a bloody _pandemic_. Strange tides, these.

Needless to say, it's been a wild few years in the Casa del Hayz, but the OoO brotherhood never dies. Will PM you guys in the days ahead to re-connect, and perhaps tomorrow we can talk about Kermit, BB58, and the Dark Knight.

In the meantime, shout outs to Brother Sappie, my man Barrack, Dr. F (5959HH), BSF (we gotta talk about that Pepsi diver...which didn't end well), and so many more. New Blood, feel free to introduce yourselves, unless you're wearing a g-shock, in which case remove that mess and _then _introduce yourselves. Stevie Canale where you at? Brother Cobia? And what have they done with my favorite frenemy, that modest and gentle soul, Sportura?

Lo mejor, hermanos. It's good to be home 
-PH


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Brothers in Triple-O, Men of Rolex, and Knights of Tudor,
> 
> Apologies for the _slight _(ok, three-year) diversion in the RL wilderness--couple career changes (one failed, one wildly successful), a relocation (gonna have to change my handle), 6 hrs of ENT surgery (Doc had a Batman _and _a Root Beer, though, so I was in good hands), and get this, a bloody _pandemic_. Strange tides, these.
> 
> ...


Glad to see the rumours of your demise were exaggerated


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Brothers in Triple-O, Men of Rolex, and Knights of Tudor,
> 
> Apologies for the _slight _(ok, three-year) diversion in the RL wilderness--couple career changes (one failed, one wildly successful), a relocation (gonna have to change my handle), 6 hrs of ENT surgery (Doc had a Batman _and _a Root Beer, though, so I was in good hands), and get this, a bloody _pandemic_. Strange tides, these.
> 
> ...


Your surgeon was a two-wrister?

in any case, happy you got out of it OK.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

@Purple Hayz we have the biggest Casio G Shock collector in our midst. If you ask @JustAbe to remove all his G Shocks before introducing himself, he wont have time left to introduce himself.

I am Pong and i only have the one G Shock.

But wearing this now while on a grocery run


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> @Purple Hayz we have the biggest Casio G Shock collector in our midst. If you ask @JustAbe to remove all his G Shocks before introducing himself, he wont have time left to introduce himself.
> 
> I am Pong and i only have the one G Shock.
> 
> ...


Godfrey

i understand @StephenCanale made an appearance some weeks back


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> i understand @StephenCanale made an appearance some weeks back


That was only 3 days ago bro Pong 😉








The Son of Opinions on Omega (AKA OoO Part II)


Whoa! I didn’t look at Omega’s site enough to realize it was a whole different movement. I’m sure it would look better without the plastic wrap.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

This is the G-Shock hoarder mentioned above, Collector of Everything!! Omega, for now. Have a blessed, safe, and healthy Sunday, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16278385


Welcome back.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> There was a rumour that you had died.


My theory was, PH gained some clarity and left to wander the Earth.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Brothers in Triple-O, Men of Rolex, and Knights of Tudor,
> 
> Apologies for the _slight _(ok, three-year) diversion in the RL wilderness--couple career changes (one failed, one wildly successful), a relocation (gonna have to change my handle), 6 hrs of ENT surgery (Doc had a Batman _and _a Root Beer, though, so I was in good hands), and get this, a bloody _pandemic_. Strange tides, these.
> 
> ...


Ennnn

Arrrr

Ayyyyy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> That was only 3 days ago bro Pong 😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time flows differently here i guess, bro dick


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> Brothers in Triple-O, Men of Rolex, and Knights of Tudor,
> ...
> In the meantime, shout outs to Brother Sappie, my man Barrack, Dr. F (5959HH), BSF (we gotta talk about that Pepsi diver...*which didn't end well*), and so many more. New Blood, feel free to introduce yourselves, unless you're wearing a g-shock, in which case remove that mess and _then _introduce yourselves. Stevie Canale where you at? Brother Cobia? And what have they done with my favorite frenemy, that modest and gentle soul, Sportura?
> 
> ...


Mrs. Jman would beg to differ. Jman, not so much.

@sportura was banned and is sorely missed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's sorta Sunday today...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She even dresses like grandma at the beach...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Time flows differently here i guess, bro dick


Gotta get your hands on this one then, you'll be able to control time! 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Gotta get your hands on this one then, you'll be able to control time! 😅
> 
> View attachment 16279604


Have one but in a different metal


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Who has done this annual ritual yet? 










What do you aussie do? Decorate a eucalyptus tree? Hang drop bears from it?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Who has done this annual ritual yet?
> 
> View attachment 16279690
> 
> ...


Drop bears? More like bear droppings. Or kangaroo droppings. Or Huntsman spiders.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I wonder how much WUS/VerticalScope makes from us shootin’ the shyt.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady and I, at our fave meat-on-a-stick place.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady and I, at our fave meat-on-a-stick place.


What does she think of your new tat?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> Who has done this annual ritual yet?
> 
> View attachment 16279690
> 
> ...


We go artificial.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What does she think of your new tat?


She says she likes it, but her enthusiasm is middling.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> She says she likes it, but her enthusiasm is middling.


Well, it's not like it's a watch or something...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> @Purple Hayz we have the biggest Casio G Shock collector in our midst. If you ask @JustAbe to remove all his G Shocks before introducing himself, he wont have time left to introduce himself.
> 
> I am Pong and i only have the one G Shock.
> 
> ...


Mucho gusto, brother Pong.

Everything on that wrist is exactly as it should be, from make to model to strap choice. And those heat-blued hands... Salud, mate.

As for the other matter, did you actually type "G-shock collector" as if that's even a thing? "Lug wrench collector" I could _sorta _understand, cuz you know multiple vehicles and all that. But multiple G-shocks?! Sorry but _a_ (as in singular) G-shock is bad enough. Two (provided neither are green or some other garish color, and both are <45mm) is unacceptable in all but the direst of circumstances, and three+ is downright certifiable. Methinks this Abe fellow and I need to have a little chat, like yesterday.

As for the rest of you, what the [email protected]^%? I pop out for few (hundred) weeks and _this _is what happens to the place?! Who are we gonna let in next? Actual Omega owners!? Oye!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Your surgeon was a two-wrister?
> 
> in any case, happy you got out of it OK.


Dude was a WIS by any other name, plus he kinda saved my life, so he could have been wearing damn near anything (other than a G-shock of course) on his wrist, and we'd have been cool. Two GMTs, a sub, a speedy, and a Pelagos IIRC. Always heartening to see a real watch guy out in the wild. And a great surgeon to boot...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Been a long day! Playing with a new camera set up (D7500) I picked up yesterday. Watched the college football games last night with some law school buddies and we hit the Malibu cars and coffee this morning and a local bar in Santa Monica to watch NFL. Got my butt kicked in a new weekly martial arts class I’ve been doing (with my same sensei from when I trained as a kid through high school!)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mucho gusto, brother Pong.
> 
> Everything on that wrist is exactly as it should be, from make to model to strap choice. And those heat-blued hands... Salud, mate.
> 
> ...


Did yoi say blue?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> This is the G-Shock hoarder mentioned above, Collector of Everything!! Omega, for now. Have a blessed, safe, and healthy Sunday, everyone!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16279084


Awww the CK 2998. Well played, sir. Post a few more like that and I'll try to ignore the first sentence in your post.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Dude was a WIS by any other name, plus he kinda saved my life, so he could have been wearing damn near anything (other than a G-shock of course) on his wrist, and we'd have been cool. Two GMTs, a sub, a speedy, and a Pelagos IIRC. Always heartening to see a real watch guy out in the wild. And a great surgeon to boot...


Surgeon and G-shocks and cool watches? You must be describing Abe. Check out the WRUW thread in the Premium section bro. You can see Abe’s fine pieces there as well.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Welcome back.


Good to see ya, Brother Galaga. Still rockin the blue BB?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Been a long day! Playing with a new camera set up (D7500) I picked up yesterday. Watched the college football games last night with some law school buddies and we hit the Malibu cars and coffee this morning and a local bar in Santa Monica to watch NFL. Got my butt kicked in a new weekly martial arts class I’ve been doing (with my same sensei from when I trained as a kid through high school!)


Is that your M4 there Bro Sam! Hmmm…..carbon mirrors caps…..


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Good to see ya, Brother Galaga. Still rockin the blue BB?


Yes, away for service.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that your M4 there Bro Sam! Hmmm…..carbon mirrors caps…..


Yup, that’s mine!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs. Jman would beg to differ. Jman, not so much.
> 
> @sportura was banned and is sorely missed.


***** he must have really pushed it. Sporty could antagonize like no other but that was just part of his shtick, no? Well that and being the greatest unpaid Rolex marketing exec of all time. Not gonna lie I'll sorta miss the dude. Any hope of appealing to the mods? 

Oh and as for that bloody "Come on Hayzee take a chance Seikos are great divers!" Pepsi POS. Sure things started promisingly enough:











Then it got all of half of day (and no more than 10m) free diving...











Before greeting me the next morning with this:











Threw it in a drawer and haven't looked at it since. So yeah I'm back on the Suck-oh "hate" train and no way you people are talking me into another one of these pretenders. *From now on every Seiko is dead to me*. Except my SARB, the hi-beat GS, the 009, the kinetic, and maybe three or four others. Don't even bother, cuz when the bloody Alfa "sex on wheels...and lasts about as long!" Romeo proves more reliable than your vaunted "iron clad" diver, something is very, very wrong.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Yes, away for service.


The watch that launched the (Tudor) renaissance. Will never tire of that beauty.

In fact...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> We go artificial.


Artificial is the only way to go.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> Dude was a WIS by any other name, plus he kinda saved my life, so he could have been wearing damn near anything (other than a G-shock of course) on his wrist, and we'd have been cool. Two GMTs, a sub, a speedy, and a Pelagos IIRC. Always heartening to see a real watch guy out in the wild. And a great surgeon to boot...


OK PH my professional curiosity is piqued as to the nature of your six-hour ENT procedure if you’re willing to share with the group? If not consider a PM to douse my curiosity.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> *** he must have really pushed it. Sporty could antagonize like no other but that was just part of his shtick, no? Well that and being the greatest unpaid Rolex marketing exec of all time. Not gonna lie I'll sorta miss the dude. Any hope of appealing to the mods?
> 
> Oh and as for that bloody "Come on Hayzee take a chance Seikos are great divers!" Pepsi POS. Sure things started promisingly enough:
> 
> View attachment 16280792


So PH and PF have something in common


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup, that’s mine!


I think I’ll do the black kidney grilles and side thingies first. Wait on the mirror caps.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I’ll do the black kidney grilles and side thingies first. Wait on the mirror caps.


That sounds like a move! I did the carbon kidney grilles!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> That sounds like a move! I did the carbon kidney grilles!


They make carbon ones?!?!?!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> They make carbon ones?!?!?!


Yes, and they’re OEM too! Ordered from iND Distribution


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> *** he must have really pushed it. Sporty could antagonize like no other but that was just part of his shtick, no? Well that and being the greatest unpaid Rolex marketing exec of all time. Not gonna lie I'll sorta miss the dude. Any hope of appealing to the mods?


(that moistened Seiko blows, btw)

Sporty’s ban is a buncha bulllloney. We still have active members who troll and insult and make unfounded accusations but Sporty, who never targeted anyone else, was the guy who actually got perma-banned?

Maybe something happened behind the scenes between him and the mods or over in the depths of PMs, but as usual, we were never given an explanation.

One of many reasons I’ll never pay a damned premium membership here.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sport follows me on IG. Such a freaking shame!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Sport follows me on IG. Such a freaking shame!!


So is there truth to rumors that he is DavidSW?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> (that moistened Seiko blows, btw)
> 
> Sporty’s ban is a buncha bulllloney. We still have active members who troll and insult and make unfounded accusations but Sporty, who never targeted anyone else, was the guy who actually got perma-banned?
> 
> ...


How long was his previous ban?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pongster said:


> So is there truth to rumors that he is DavidSW?


Lmao. Nah David is in Florida! My man sports is in NYC.. or is he


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> So is there truth to rumors that he is DavidSW?


Not in a million years, unless you believe Sporty sold me a Jaeger and an Omega


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mucho gusto, brother Pong.
> 
> Everything on that wrist is exactly as it should be, from make to model to strap choice. And those heat-blued hands... Salud, mate.
> 
> ...


Well I own an MTG Tai Chi LE and have two incoming hidden coast watches, one in orange and green, the other in clear and blue, so yes there is such a thing as G-Shock collectors. In fact at the risk of being banned, I'm kinda bored with stainless steel watches that just tell time.

Not sure if it will stick though.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great start to the week, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

About to end my day. Will just drop by my folks before picking up the boss.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> How long was his previous ban?


He had had one or two timeouts (a couple days, or a week; something like that) but others have had them, too.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> So PH and PF have something in common


Are you talking about our exquisite taste in cars Pong?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you talking about our exquisite taste in cars Pong?
> 
> View attachment 16281136


Indeed I am. I wonder what else you have in common. Hmmmm


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My boss tells me the next Nautilus dial is Tiffany blue. Hmmmm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of exquisite


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Indeed I am. I wonder what else you have in common. Hmmmm


An incredibly witty sense of repartee perhaps?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Are you talking about our exquisite taste in cars Pong?
> 
> View attachment 16281136


I don't know you mate, but between the quadrifoglio and the AK (literally my favorite Rolex in the past 10y), I'm pretty certain we were related in a past life. Cheers


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> My boss tells me the next Nautilus dial is Tiffany blue. Hmmmm.


I have a perfect plan for you Pong: you convince your boss that she NEEDS to get the 5719, and they will definitely put a green 5711 for you in the bag.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> Have a great start to the week, everyone!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16280977


I have no idea what that hideous 5̶6̶0̶0̶ ̶s̶e̶r̶i̶e̶s̶̶  thing is, but I would politely ask you to please refrain from posting that or any other g-shock ever again. There are standards here, mate.

What you _can _post is shot of the stable (blurring out anything starting with "G" and ending with "shock" of course), Mr. Collector. I will review and assign grades shortly thereafter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> I have no idea what that hideous 5̶6̶0̶0̶ ̶s̶e̶r̶i̶e̶s̶̶  thing is, but I would politely ask you to please refrain from posting that or any other g-shock ever again. There are standards here, mate.
> 
> What you _can _post is shot of the stable (blurring out anything starting with "G" and ending with "shock" of course), Mr. Collector. I will review and assign grades shortly thereafter


You should see Abe’s stable of G-Shocks. Jaw-dropping.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have a perfect plan for you Pong: you convince your boss that she NEEDS to get the 5719, and they will definitely put a green 5711 for you in the bag.


Good thing i dont like green. And i think while my boss likes diamonds, she doesnt like it overloaded. Plus, she’s happy with our white pair.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Good thing i dont like green. And i think while my boss likes diamonds, she doesnt like it overloaded. Plus, she’s happy with our white pair.
> View attachment 16281506


Well, there is no such thing as a perfect plan anyways 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> My boss tells me the next Nautilus dial is Tiffany blue. Hmmmm.


Your boss is well-informed.

Patek Philippe brings back the 'holy grail' of watches for 170 lucky buyers

Love the color; not a fan of the watch...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> I have no idea what that hideous 5̶6̶0̶0̶ ̶s̶e̶r̶i̶e̶s̶̶  thing is, but I would politely ask you to please refrain from posting that or any other g-shock ever again. There are standards here, mate.
> 
> What you _can _post is a shot of the stable (blurring out anything starting with "G" and ending with "shock" of course), Mr. Collector. I will review and assign grades shortly thereafter


I have no idea what that hideous watch you were wearing at the beach, Mr. Seiko!! But if you do not like mine please refrain from looking or commenting for that matter!!
What you _can _post are shots of Patek Philippe watches or better, Mr. Seiko. There are standards here, mate. 😂 😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I will start @Purple Hayz, please don't be shy!! Mr. Seiko


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

No response, so no PP, @Purple Hayz. 🤣 Maybe we should lower the bar to a VC?!! Ok, here I go again 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For you LSU fans out there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466789400042483715


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Your boss is well-informed.
> 
> Patek Philippe brings back the 'holy grail' of watches for 170 lucky buyers
> 
> Love the color; not a fan of the watch...


And here I thought you're interested in all things Tiffany 😜


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

OK, no VC either!! 😱 So, I guess a Casio G-Shock is as good as a Seiko after all!!! Carry on everyone 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Your boss is well-informed.
> 
> Patek Philippe brings back the 'holy grail' of watches for 170 lucky buyers
> 
> Love the color; not a fan of the watch...


I have a feeling that Abe is booking a trip to NYC right now! 😉


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Speaking of exquisite
> View attachment 16281350


Looks like the ending of Shang chi and the 10 rings


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have a feeling that Abe is booking a trip to NYC right now! 😉


Unfortunately, PF, I got a call from AP for a new RO, and Patek called about my daughter's graduation and my wife's X-mas presents. I am officially BROKE!! 😢 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Looks like the ending of Shang chi and the 10 rings


ahhhhhh spoiler alert plz I haven't seen it yet yoo hoos


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Do not worry, Mr. Second-Hand Junk Watches, you know who you are!! I wear brand new Seikoes too!! 🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> *** he must have really pushed it. Sporty could antagonize like no other but that was just part of his shtick, no? Well that and being the greatest unpaid Rolex marketing exec of all time. Not gonna lie I'll sorta miss the dude. Any hope of appealing to the mods?
> 
> Oh and as for that bloody "Come on Hayzee take a chance Seikos are great divers!" Pepsi POS. Sure things started promisingly enough:
> 
> ...


BTW, Mr. Hairless Bare Chest La Dolce Vita Junk Collector, it is the people on this thread and not the watches that matter!! 🧐🤔 As @Pongster says, hmmmmm!! 😜 

Edited: Had to add Hairless!!! 🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Tomorrow Pics from AP and Patek Boutiques!!! And, of course, I will review and assign grades shortly thereafter!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> Unfortunately, PF, I got a call from AP for a new RO, and Patek called about my daughter's graduation and my wife's X-mas presents. I am officially BROKE!! 😢 😂


Would be happy to take that AP if you don't want it! Nk.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> Do not worry, Mr. Second-Hand Junk Watches, you know who you are!! I wear brand new Seikoes too!! 🤣
> View attachment 16281850


Reference?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Reference?


Seiko SZSJ005 & SZSJ006 Chronographs “Seitona”


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have a feeling that Abe is booking a trip to NYC right now! 😉


Knowing Abe, the AD is booking a trip to Abe's right now!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> BTW, Mr. Hairless Bare Chest La Dolce Vita Junk Collector, it is the people on this thread and not the watches that matter!!  As @Pongster says, hmmmmm!!
> 
> Edited: Had to add Hairless!!!


I think this has to tone down a bit. Just saying.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> Tomorrow Pics from AP and Patek Boutiques!!! And, of course, I will review and assign grades shortly thereafter!! 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 16281983


Awaiting with bated breath. I will PM you a mailing label for your convenience.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I think this has to tone down a bit. Just saying.


Who exactly is @Purple Hayz in the watch collecting world!! 🤣 A nobody that is trying very hard to be somebody!!! 😂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Holrologie Junk!! A watch collector par infériorité! 🤔😂🤣🤣🤣



https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/friends-of-the-owl-fowl.5324212/post-54348683


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Haven't posted a weekend in photos in a while so here's something from yesterday...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Haven't posted a weekend in photos in a while so here's something from yesterday...


Looks like a great day at the Grove!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Looks like a great day at the Grove!


It definitely was!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> Who exactly is @Purple Hayz in the watch collecting world!!  A nobody that is trying very hard to be somebody!!!


No. He was having some fun with you and I think you took it the wrong way.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> No. He was having some fun with you and I think you took it the wrong way.


In that case, @Sappie66, I apologize!! I respect real watch collectors that appreciate the collectors, not the watches!! All good on my side, my bad kind Sir!!! 😊😁


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> It definitely was!


Now we’re in for some clouds and rain this week, apparently.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

@Dxnnis, @Russ1965, @cykrops, @Panerol Forte and @mav!! No snobs but authentic watch guys!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Let’s just have fun. OK to have brotherly watch showdowns. I actually like it. Get to marvel and ogle at nice watches. And cars. And everything else.

BSF, time for a Jenna shot i suppose.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> @Dxnnis, @Russ1965, @cykrops, @Panerol Forte and @mav!! No snobs but authentic watch guys!!


And @mav doesn't suck!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> In that case, @Sappie66, I apologize!! I respect real watch collectors that appreciate the collectors, not the watches!! All good on my side, my bad kind Sir!!!


That’s okay Abe! I know you are a good guy!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> @Dxnnis, @Russ1965, @cykrops, @Panerol Forte and @mav!! No snobs but authentic watch guys!!


I notice I am not on this list.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Better throw a watch up!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16282048


I know we don't do milestones any more, but good one! Five 7's!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Stopping for some afternoon coffee …


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Stopping for some afternoon coffee …


Is that what you call it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I know we don't do milestones any more, but good one! Five 7's!


a 59


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that what you call it?


Sure, we’ll go with that


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Now we’re in for some clouds and rain this week, apparently.


So are we


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> So are we


I’m not going to mind it! Apparently may get down to the low 40s at night in parts of Los Angeles. I have no problem with that! And we can use some of the rain coming this week.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m not going to mind it! Apparently may get down to the low 40s at night in parts of Los Angeles. I have no problem with that! And we can use some of the rain coming this week.


We had some flooding over here last week, I was mildly concerned, but all good. My pool is very high though. We are in early summer over here, so Thunderstorm season as well.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> We had some flooding over here last week, I was mildly concerned, but all good. My pool is very high though. We are in early summer over here, so Thunderstorm season as well.


Cold is okay, but flooding is not good! Hope no damage!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Cold is okay, but flooding is not good! Hope no damage!


No not here, but a few people lost their lives trying to cross swollen creeks and rivers in their cars.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> No not here, but a few people lost their lives trying to cross swollen creeks and rivers in their cars.


Sorry to hear that. Crazy what some people will try in bad weather


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

What do you guys think? I haven't posted a sales in forever, looking for critic. If you feel the price is way off, could be, pm me.. I tried to do a comp market analysis quickly









FS Omega Planet Ocean 45.5mm 8500 great condition


Hi there! Looking to offload my infrequently worn and safe kept Omega po 8500 45.5 Purchased new from jomashop in nov2015 Sized for 7.5". I have the white holding box with red leather watch casebox, included removed bracelet link and the (no serial warranty is on card) card/brochures. It's in...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> BTW, Mr. Hairless Bare Chest La Dolce Vita Junk Collector, it is the people on this thread and not the watches that matter!! 🧐🤔 As @Pongster says, hmmmmm!! 😜
> 
> Edited: Had to add Hairless!!! 🤣


“People before things”

Right on target, right on course @JustAbe 👍🏼


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Duplicate-


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

JustAbe said:


> Who exactly is @Purple Hayz in the watch collecting world!! 🤣 A nobody that is trying very hard to be somebody!!! 😂


Everybody is a Nobody when it comes to online watch forums.

Anybody who thinks they're Somebody on Watch U Seek (or anywhere else online) needs to re-evaluate their priorities.

As for Purple Hayz, he's just a straight up uber-freak watch-geek in the best possible way. Something of a overall modern renaissance man, with a affinity toward Rolex and Jaeger-LeCoultre but with modern statistician training.

Last I knew he had amassed something like 70-80 watches and meticulously timed and analyzed them, along with collecting timing data from many other uses here (my self included) to ascertain which calibers actually delivered on their promises of time-keeping perfection. This was years ago. Collection could be in the 200-300 by now... or the wife might have eventually found the stash and punished him severely... who knows?  

But, like the majority of WIS on WUS the leaning is obviously toward the mechanical, so you kind of have to expect the _occasional_ ribbing if you're going to endlessly parade purely battery driven devices... no matter how impressive the collection or what else you own.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And @mav doesn't suck!


You sure about that?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m not going to mind it! Apparently may get down to the low 40s at night in parts of Los Angeles. I have no problem with that! And we can use some of the rain coming this week.


Snow today.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


>


Saw a Santa shirt the other day, with Santa asking, “Where my Ho’s at?”


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Saw a Santa shirt the other day, with Santa asking, “Where my Ho’s at?”


I've been wanting to get one of these Jerry Garcia Santa shirts for years now, but just haven't. They've even got his right middle finger detail correct, cut off at the knuckle that is. That's tough enough for a guitarist, but he played banjo too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

A little ribbing never hurt. And good to foster friendship.

from what i can surmise, both @Purple Hayz and @JustAbe are good guys.

so let’s just get on with the fun.

and in homage to the thread title -


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> What you _can _post are shots of Patek Philippe watches or better, Mr. Seiko.


Challenge accepted. Brace yourself, lad. This may sting a bit 

local defcon2 sportura2.bat
run $defcon2, /e

Patek who? You are referring to mechanical watches, right? Those little timekeeping marvels adorning our wrists (assuming no quartz/kinetic/springdrive yeah)? Gosh lemme think...who builds a watch that keeps time "better than a Patek?" Well, let's see where they rank, shall we?










Hmmmm. Not seeing them. Perhaps it's under "PP" (as in "PeePee?") or something else?

Nope, still coming up empty.

To answer your question then, we'll go with "literally every brand on the above list," plus the indie movement makers and non-Swiss brands with their own in-house, COSC (or better) standards, GS, some of the high-end Germans, etc. etc. 

Granted I know the list has changed a bit in recent years (I _think_ Tudor is now tabulated separate from Rolex, for example). When was this "Patek" founded, exactly? Perhaps they were too new of a company back in early days of 2012? It can take years to engineer and manufacture high end mechanical movements, so perhaps they just need more time to practice? I'll check and see if anything matching "Patek" (or similar) made the cut more recently and let you know. And if you _really _need pics, I'm pretty certain I've posted a couple thousand or so. 

Of course published specs are just that. The horological equivalent of "magazine racing." Perhaps you're more of a "performance" kind a guy, like yours truly. Well don't you worry, boss, ole Purp's gotcha covered!










Sadly, your fellow WIS and I had to pool all the bluebloods (AP, Chopard, even _La Grande Maison_ itself) into a generic "Swiss haute" category, as their sample N was, like their COSC submissions, a bit lacking. Not to say they weren't at least somewhat competitive. Sure, the "ultra luxury" stalwarts were punked by most every modern--and more than a few vintage--mass produced Rolex/Tudor/Omega and Grand/King Seiko calibers (many of which can no longer be purchased new, in the event that point is less than obvious), but your centuries-old, pedigreed chums certainly showed that plucky Sea-Gull 2130 what five-figures of Swiss _haute horlogerie _could do! So I guess as long as these "Pateks" run better than a Sistem51 you can take that "6th place" trophy to the bank! Congrats 

Now a couple obligatory disclaimers. First, I've got 2+ years worth of PMs and timing data to sort through, so the results could well change in future updates. Second, our sole concern was with "watch stuff" like power reserve, precision, and isochronism, so if your metrics skew more in the "best at melting the grocery clerk's panties" or "best etched rotor screw," perhaps your prized PP could impress in ways that might compensate for its lackluster performance?




JustAbe said:


> I will start @Purple Hayz, please don't be shy!! Mr. Seiko
> View attachment 16281621


Well look at that! A real _haute horlogerie_ aficionado! Is that an actual RO? My compliments, good sir. That is by FAR the best-looking piece Lord Genta ever scribbled on a napkin during a bathroom break (EDIT: "lunch break." My bad!)). Regardless, who would have thought such a bold and innovative design, which single handedly saved the then-moribund AP, could have been conjured up in a mere five minutes?! Magnifico! Of course my five-year old made a similar sketch the day they taught "shapes" in kindergarten, but he named his "Captain Octagon," as obscure nautical motifs (and Anglo naval history) were somewhat beyond the purview of "Miss Edna." 

Plus, it did take him at least SIX minutes to draw his version, so Genta 1, kindergartner 0. AP FTW!

But hold the phone, do I spy a NAUTILUS, too?! My wife loves that watch, homie! Think your filter might be off a smidge, though. The dial looks much more turquoise (to my eye) in the Tiffany photos. Good looking piece either way. Just one last question though--










Now _that _would be the ULTIMATE wrist trophy, eh? You could even give ole' Sporty's Daytona a run in the imaginary internet heart throb department! Never know, right? 




JustAbe said:


> No response, so no PP, @Purple Hayz. 🤣 Maybe we should lower the bar to a VC?!! Ok, here I go again 🤷‍♂️
> View attachment 16281696


Holy Trinity, Batman! VC too?! Gotta hand it to ya, Mr. Tiffany, you got that WIS script DOWN! Please tell me there's an M3 or a GT3 in the stable, too? How about a "power tie" (if that's still a thing) or 50? Color me impressed! 🤣🤣🤣



JustAbe said:


> OK, no VC either!! 😱 So, I guess a Casio G-Shock is as good as a Seiko after all!!! Carry on everyone
> View attachment 16281816


Good lord! And I thought the "radioactive green" one was bad! Please tell me this is the bottom. On second thought, don't. Not until I get my welding helmet in place 



JustAbe said:


> Do not worry, Mr. Second-Hand Junk Watches, you know who you are!! I wear brand new Seikoes too!!


end;
exit, clear

[real talk now]. Thoroughly respectable diss _right up until the above point_. I enjoy a good throw-down better than most, but you've either lost the premise, or were never tracking in the first place. Clown the provenance, pedigree, and style choices all you want. If we can't laugh at ourselves and each other from time to time, what's the point? But you might wanna think twice before going personal, pal. I doubt you'll like the reaction.

The JOKE, if you had paid even a modicum of attention, is that I'm about as far from a Seiko fanboy as one gets. And as for my _actual _views on G-shocks, either take five minutes to do a search, or see if you can spot a familiar logo in my sig. 

Perhaps with a better grasp of the facts/context, you won't whiff so bad on the next swing. As for who "Purple Hayz" is, you could always try asking around. Plenty of good WIS (and even better men) in these parts that can help ya out.

-PH


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

delco714 said:


> What do you guys think? I haven't posted a sales in forever, looking for critic. If you feel the price is way off, could be, pm me.. I tried to do a comp market analysis quickly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d stick with it as-is. Your price isn’t far from what the PX had for a sale price over Thanksgiving.

Someone should give you credit for the clear, honest photos, too. (good idea not asking Pong to do them ;-) )


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> Everybody is a Nobody when it comes to online watch forums.
> 
> Anybody who thinks they're Somebody on Watch U Seek (or anywhere else online) needs to re-evaluate their priorities.
> 
> ...


He sounds to me like Walt Odets


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Challenge accepted. Brace yourself, lad. This may sting a bit
> 
> local defcon2 sportura2.bat
> run $defcon2, /e
> ...


The “Sean Connery” cracked me up 

Lesson learned: you come for the Hayz, you best not miss.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

To the chagrin of PH, presenting the G-shock family hoard -

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> BTW, Mr. Hairless Bare Chest La Dolce Vita Junk Collector, it is the people on this thread and not the watches that matter!! 🧐🤔 As @Pongster says, hmmmmm!! 😜
> 
> Edited: Had to add Hairless!!! 🤣





JustAbe said:


> Who exactly is @Purple Hayz in the watch collecting world!! 🤣 A nobody that is trying very hard to be somebody!!! 😂





JustAbe said:


> Holrologie Junk!! A watch collector par infériorité! 🤔😂🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/friends-of-the-owl-fowl.5324212/post-54348683


WTF?! I'm gonna chalk this up to your ignorance/unfamiliarity and ask you one more time, _nicely_, to lay off the personal (and ethnic) ****e. I _ain't _gonna ask a third time, cabron. Your call.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> WTF?! I'm gonna chalk this up to your ignorance/unfamiliarity and ask you one more time, _nicely_, to lay off the personal (and ethnic) ****e. I _ain't _gonna ask a third time, cabron. Your call.


Just clean and brotherly fun. In the premium thread we have had watch and cars and cigars and pen showdowns i believe.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I notice I am not on this list.


@Sappie66 is a legitimate and righteous dude and an outstanding watch guy!! 😅😊


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

PH, what’s the G-shock in your signature? A watch? A different item?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> @Sappie66 is a legitimate and righteous dude and an outstanding watch guy!! 😅😊


Are you sure?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Are you sure?


Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All kidding aside, i think all of us here in OoO are outstanding watch guys. We just differ in the degree of comeliness.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> To the chagrin of PH, presenting the G-shock family hoard -
> View attachment 16282949
> View attachment 16282950



Jeezus you people are insufferable 

FINE. Old beater just before it finally died (yes, it had a hard life)











So in a moment of weakness, I replaced it with this:











It's taken (the brunt of) an angle grinder (idiotic move on my part), untold hours of shopwork, masonry, carpentry, outdoor adventuring, etc, and despite repeated warnings of its certain destruction if exposed to water, more than its fair share of saltwater and chlorine.

Five hard years and all I've had to do is replace one set of straps. This was last week:











It's unkillable. Not for lack of effort, mind you. It just.won't.DIE. And after the grinder mishap, I wouldn't give it up even it did 

So for any of you with even the slightest sense of humor (or grasp of metaphor), I ask: WHO IN THE HE** ACTUALLY NEEDS MORE THAN ONE G-SHOCK? Cuz to my mind, a second one makes as much sense as having a second _tank _(or nuclear sub, perhaps). If it dies, I'm pretty certain that whatever kills it is taking you with it, so just what, pray tell, is the bloody point of having a spare?!!!! 🤨


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Jeezus you people are insufferable
> 
> FINE. Old beater just before it finally died (yes, it had a hard life)
> View attachment 16283013
> ...


But the stash of @JustAbe and even @Mr.Jones82 are marvels to behold.

to begin with though, the better question to ask is:WHO IN THE HE** ACTUALLY NEEDS MORE THAN ONE G-SHOCK wristwatch?

let the ribbing continue


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> But the stash of @JustAbe and even @Mr.Jones82 are marvels to behold.
> 
> to begin with though, the better question to ask is:WHO IN THE HE** ACTUALLY NEEDS MORE THAN ONE G-SHOCK wristwatch?
> 
> let the ribbing continue


Dude now ur not even paying attention.











Tragedies abound:











"only watch" is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Dude now ur not even paying attention.
> 
> View attachment 16283033


Was never paying attention in school. Why start now?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> All kidding aside, i think all of us here in OoO are outstanding watch guys. We just differ in the degree of comeliness.


Degree of what?!?!?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Dude now ur not even paying attention.
> 
> View attachment 16283033
> 
> ...


Only watch? Only Watch - the official website


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Degree of what?!?!?


Of being Pulchritudinous


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Of being Pulchritudinous


Ah, gotcha!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Degree of what?!?!?


Pretty sure that's p0Rn reference. If not, it should be


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Of being Pulchritudinous


enough with the SAT words, show off


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a tremendous speedy (not Speedy) Tuesday, folks!! 👍🏼😷 Please excuse the Seiko!! 😅😊🙏


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Have a tremendous speedy (not Speedy) Tuesday, folks!! 👍🏼😷 Please excuse the Seiko!! 😅😊🙏
> View attachment 16283058
> 
> View attachment 16283059


It’s the socks I can’t excuse Abe 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> It’s the socks I can’t excuse Abe 😉


I am genuinely sorry, @bigclive2011!! 😱 These are specially for the PP and AP boutiques later in the evening!! 😜


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Everybody is a Nobody when it comes to online watch forums.
> 
> Anybody who thinks they're Somebody on Watch U Seek (or anywhere else online) needs to re-evaluate their priorities.
> 
> ...


I beg to disagree, @StephenCanale!! 😱 Everybody is Somebody when it comes to online watch forums. Some chose to be a Nobody!! 🤔😁


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Of being Pulchritudinous


Please Pong, leave me out of it, thank you.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> I am genuinely sorry, @bigclive2011!! 😱 These are specially for the PP and AP boutiques later in the evening!! 😜


Ahh so that was what I have been doing wrong all these years 😞

My socks have failed and that’s why I’ve never made it past the doorman.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Ahh so that was what I have been doing wrong all these years 😞
> 
> My socks have failed and that’s why I’ve never made it past the doorman.


Well Clive, to succeed in politics you need power ties, to get the hot watches, you need power socks.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well Clive, to succeed in politics you need power ties, to get the hot watches, you need power socks.


Now I have moved to the country thick socks are required to keep the toes in place I’m afraid, and as I’m retired I’ve given up buying watches, the pension won’t stretch to it, so the doormen at my local boutiques will no longer have to hit me with that immortal line.

” Sorry son, not with those socks you ain’t”


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well Clive, to succeed in politics you need power ties, to get the hot watches, you need power socks.





bigclive2011 said:


> Now I have moved to the country thick socks are required to keep the toes in place I’m afraid, and as I’m retired I’ve given up buying watches, the pension won’t stretch to it, so the doormen at my local boutiques will no longer have to hit me with that immortal line.
> 
> ” Sorry son, not with those socks you ain’t”


😱😂🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> I beg to disagree, @StephenCanale!! 😱 Everybody is Somebody when it comes to online watch forums. Some chose to be a Nobody!! 🤔😁


Am reminded of this riddle: What is greater than God, More evil than the devil, The poor have it, The rich don't need it, And if you eat it, you'll die?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Nothing, not Nobody!!! 😜🤣😱


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Nothing, not Nobody!!! 😜🤣😱


Am reminded of this syllogism:

Major premise: Nothing is better than eternal happiness.

Minor premise: A G-shock is better than nothing.

Conclusion: A G-shock is better than eternal happiness.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My father got to the gates of heaven and found there were two queues.

One for the men who had happy lives not dominated by their wives, and a second for men who were unhappy and bullied constantly.

My father stood alone in the happy queue and was approached by St Peter, who asked why are you in this queue?

My father replied my wife wouldn’t like me standing in that other one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All this religious talk has reminded me of the Alpha and the -


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> All this religious talk has reminded me of the Alpha and the -
> View attachment 16283178


‘Love the pie! (I think someone was losing their religion - it was difficult to decipher..)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Was never paying attention in school. Why start now?


Not sure I want to hear that from my lawyer...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Of being *Pulchritudinous*


The Pongster throws out a stunning contronym (or auto-antonym if one prefers).

man… that was excellent

🤔


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure I want to hear that from my lawyer...


Good thing that here, it’s who you know that counts. Not what you know.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Degree of what?!?!?


It depends on the situation and the company...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> The Pongster throws out a stunning contronym (or auto-antonym if one prefers).
> 
> man… that was excellent
> 
> 🤔


Has the word gained a meaning closer to how it sounds? Didnt realize that. Otherwise, I would describe it as merely a para-contronym. 

having said that, a very handsome observation bro.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Good thing that here, it’s who you know that counts. Not what you know.


So how's that Jenna project coming along?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> To the chagrin of PH, presenting the G-shock family hoard -


I don't generally mention G-Shocks and have little experience with them, other than having bought one for my teenage son a few years ago.

I was perfectly content to keep out of this moving forward.

But, and you just can't make this stuff up, apparently my browser (or this site itself) has something to say on the matter:










So there's that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So how's that Jenna project coming along?


It’s for me to know and for you to find out, bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I don't generally mention G-Shocks and have little experience with them, other than having bought one for my teenage son a few years ago.
> 
> I was perfectly content to keep out of this moving forward.
> 
> ...


This site has tagged that picture somehow (either because of the content or its digital signature). It gets that same treatment anywhere i post it on WUS. Maybe my naked arms are considered NSFW.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread needs more Omega pics


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It depends on the situation and the company...
> 
> View attachment 16283533


Is Jenna listening to Black Eyed Peas' My Humps?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> This thread needs more Omega pics
> View attachment 16283585


The one that got away 










Current PO


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

There's a watch in this video.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My current PO:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> ‘Love the pie! (I think someone was losing their religion - it was difficult to decipher..)


I thought it was just a dream but somebody was in the spotlight


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Is Jenna listening to Black Eyed Peas' My Hump?


Wasnt it My Hump*s*?  That’s what i saw from BSF’s pic anyway.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> There's a watch in this video.


NRA


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Wasnt it My Hump*s*?  That’s what i saw from BSF’s pic anyway.


Fixed it. 🎼It seems I was distracted; distracted by the humps!🎼


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> My current PO:


Suddenly I'm feeling quite envious, as if beset by some dire orange-hued insufficiency. Is that new (to me), Sappie? 42mm? She's a stunner


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Suddenly I'm feeling quite envious, as if beset by some dire orange-hued insufficiency. Is that new (to me), Sappie? 42mm? She's a stunner


43.5mm, but short lugs so it works on my little wrist:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> My current PO:


Oh and please tell me the "Sappie Hack" has become standard operating procedure in my absence


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Oh and please tell me the "Sappie Hack" has become standard operating procedure in my absence
> 
> View attachment 16283742


Oh that ol’ little nugget! Don’t think so, and I haven’t repeated it so I’m sure lots don’t know what we’re talking about.

You still use it?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> All this religious talk has reminded me of the Alpha and the -
> View attachment 16283178











Nope reminds me more of the


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Better throw a watch up!












OK back atcha


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh that ol’ little nugget! Don’t think so, and I haven’t repeated it so I’m sure lots don’t know what we’re talking about.
> 
> You still use it?


All the time. Looks 150% better your way, IMO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> Who exactly is @Purple Hayz in the watch collecting world!!  A nobody that is trying very hard to be somebody!!!


I thought I too would attempt to clarify exactly who @Purple Hayz might be as his humor and rapier wit is sometimes confused as sarcasm and disparagement. Several of us in OoO have been acquainted with him for several years and found him to be an extremely interesting guy with whom to relate although he’s “ghosted” us for the past three years or so. 

What’s especially interesting is if one of us challenged him about anything, he always had a unique way of coming back as only someone especially detailed in his thinking is able to do. In other words he’s like the smallest kid at the school bus stop that has been beaten up once too often and now can’t be intimidated. 

In any case he has a rather unique talent of debating anyone about anything and coming out ahead but in an interesting way. So the only way to respond to his witty remarks are to come back with an even wittier remark of your own. Occasionally you’ll outwit him. But usually not.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> All the time. Looks 150% better your way, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 16283863


OK PH subsequent to the time of your extended absence, I ventured into the dreaded temptation of the Seiko world and succumbed to temptation. No more Rolexes at MSRP, so what was I to do?

My first was a PADI Turtle that is my beater watch along with my one and only G-Shock. Then 2-3 with 6RXX movements that were even less accurate than my PADI Turtle; so all Seiko’s with 6R movements are now gone. 

My last three are SLA033, SLA043 and SLA051. All three have 8L35 movements that gain 3-6 seconds per day with very little positional variance. Since I don’t have a timegrapher, my observations were made only timing in various positions with an atomic clock. Sort of like flying an airplane by the seat of my pants rather than on instruments. 

So I was curious if you had any input from independent study or observations regarding the 8L35B movements?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> The “Sean Connery” cracked me up
> 
> Lesson learned: you come for the Hayz, you best not miss.


Dude just picked the wrong fight.  Think he mistook my feigned g-shock bashing as genuine and thought he'd try steppin. Prolly all good once we all get to know each other better. 

Hammond's Celebrity Jeopardy Connery was the stuff of legend. So WRONG (C: "I'll take the rapists for $400, Alex!" R: "That's 'Therapists!', Sean!"), but gut-achingly funny at times. Then there was Norm's "Burt Reynolds"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> Dude just picked the wrong fight.  Think he mistook my feigned g-shock bashing as genuine and thought he'd try steppin. Prolly all good once we all get to know each other better.
> :


^^^^^^^^^^ This. Significant water under the bridge since you were last here but a few of us remember you well and have often occasionally posted comments wondering what had become of you. 

I think most of us feel posting in the Rolex/Tudor Forum is an exercise in futility these days. Sporty’s departure is a shame since 2-3 members ganged up on him, I think, resulting in his being banned. Unfortunately Sporty took the bait rather than cutting bait. Don’t really understand his over-the-top support of grey dealers that ultimately resulted in what appears to be a permanent ban. He just couldn’t help himself and stay out of those dead in threads that are still there.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> Who exactly is @Purple Hayz in the watch collecting world!!  A nobody that is trying very hard to be somebody!!!


His linage dates back to George Daniels and Roger Smith the scuttlebutt is that he taught them 

Read a few of his earlier posts before his sabbatical and you’ll find that he knows his watches. I appreciated his early attempt, together with 59, at organizing a movement accuracy and precision database. 

He likes sarcasm as many others in the old OoO.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Stopping for some afternoon coffee …


Is that the new find a freshman app? 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> A little ribbing never hurt. And good to foster friendship.
> 
> from what i can surmise, both @Purple Hayz and @JustAbe are good guys.
> 
> ...


Big like!


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16284087


I see you’ve removed the stickers, after your next therapy session try and see if you can remove the glove


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

An evening at the Boutiques!!
AP first, priorities!! I don't know when I will be allowed to wear it, probably on my birthday!! 🤷‍♂️😅

















Then PP, for the girls!!

























Cannot show my daughter's 'cause she checks on her old man on the forums, from time to time!! 😜😁


----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)

It's Tuesday...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I thought I too would attempt to clarify exactly who @Purple Hayz might be as his humor and rapier wit is sometimes confused as sarcasm and disparagement. Several of us in OoO have been acquainted with him for several years and found him to be an extremely interesting guy with whom to relate although he’s “ghosted” us for the past three years or so.
> 
> What’s especially interesting is if one of us challenged him about anything, he always had a unique way of coming back as only someone especially detailed in his thinking is able to do. In other words he’s like the smallest kid at the school bus stop that has been beaten up once too often and now can’t be intimidated.
> 
> In any case he has a rather unique talent of debating anyone about anything and coming out ahead but in an interesting way. So the only way to respond to his witty remarks are to come back with an even wittier remark of your own. Occasionally you’ll outwit him. But usually not.


Not half bad, Doc 

Though I would kindly remind you that the a$$-kickings were rare and generally limited to 3+ on 1 engagements (pops was a brawler too, so I learned early). Seemed senseless early on, but these (lone) "brown kid in the "working class" neighborhood stories" don't always end well, do they? Mine was at the ripe old age of 9, the last time I brought fists to a knife fight. No, I didn't win that one. But the lesson certainly 'stuck'.  

So now I suppose you have _two _answers (the ENT surgery, 30 years later!), eh? Though the surgeon tells me my (<2yr) stint as a cruiserweight (fight in the dog, tu sabes?) probably didn't help either! But it was either those hapless students & townies (basically bunching bags with legs), _or _my dissertation chair. 

Ahhhh, the gold ole' days. There, I "shared" for the year. 

Now will someone PLEASE throw up either a JLC, vintage sub, or a Fifty Fathoms? Or, since some of you will invariably be unable to resist, if you're confident I cannot track you down IRL, you may post an attractive, all-METAL G-shock that _doesn't _look like a Transformers movie prop gone wrong.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> Not half bad, Doc
> 
> Though I would kindly remind you that the a$$-kickings were rare and generally limited to 3+ on 1 engagements (pops was a brawler too, so I learned early). Seemed senseless early on, but these (lone) "brown kid in the "working class" neighborhood stories" don't always end well, do they? Mine was at the ripe old age of 9, the last time I brought fists to a knife fight. No, I didn't win that one. But the lesson certainly 'stuck'.
> 
> ...


Didn’t think I would be far off on any of it, including the physical aspects of your younger years. However you eventually learned, as I did, that most success comes from outthinking your rivals. 

I’m thinking your long ENT procedure was a septorhinoplasty as the result of nasal fracture, probably multiple, that likely required spreader grafts to re-establish a functional nasal airway. Septorhinoplasty is a relatively easy procedure to perform but one of the most difficult to get a good result! 

My son also had that procedure done awhile back to correct the results of a heel kick to the nose. As a black belt in Taekwondo, he generally dished out more than he took, but not on that day. Anyhow he now can breathe through both nostrils. You too?

Again really good to see you back!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Now will someone PLEASE throw up either a JLC, vintage sub, or a Fifty Fathoms?


Does this quality as "Vintage" in your book???










Asking for a friend....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is that the new find a freshman app?
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Hahah, my office is actually near a college campus area in Los Angeles


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday! Overcast vs indoors


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, safe, and healthy Hump Day, folks!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unfortunately the FF is gone.
Unfortunately the G is not gone.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> Does this quality as "Vintage" in your book???
> 
> View attachment 16284338
> 
> ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> An evening at the Boutiques!!
> AP first, priorities!! I don't know when I will be allowed to wear it, probably on my birthday!! 🤷‍♂️😅
> 
> View attachment 16284119


15500... let me take a wild guess  Blue?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Now will someone PLEASE throw up either a JLC, vintage sub, or a Fifty Fathoms? Or, since some of you will invariably be unable to resist, if you're confident I cannot track you down IRL, you may post an attractive, all-METAL G-shock that _doesn't _look like a Transformers movie prop gone wrong.


Vintage? Genta? Quartz?! Rolex!?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> 15500... let me take a wild guess  Blue?


Nope! I have that blue 15400!! 😅


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Voila!! 😁


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

We told you that you need the carbon mirror caps.



Sappie66 said:


> Is that your M4 there Bro Sam! Hmmm…..carbon mirrors caps…..


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Eisenhammer said:


> We told you that you need the carbon mirror caps.


I got the Akrapovic ones! A bit different from the OEM ones!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Somebody said JLC?


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Very nice. We discussed your M4 at dinner last week. Love the caps. Akrapovic exhaust as well?



SaMaster14 said:


> I got the Akrapovic ones! A bit different from the OEM ones!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Challenge accepted. Brace yourself, lad. This may sting a bit
> 
> local defcon2 sportura2.bat
> run $defcon2, /e
> ...


I am not impressed @Purple Hayz!! You have to try harder!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

JustAbe said:


> I am not impressed @Purple Hayz!! You have to try harder!! 🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 16284740


Does space time begin to bend at that altitude???


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Does space time begin to bend at that altitude???


It is all fun, isn't it!! A bit of ribbing is OK. That is what I understood!! 😊


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Eisenhammer said:


> Very nice. We discussed your M4 at dinner last week. Love the caps. Akrapovic exhaust as well?


Thank you! And no, the exhaust is stock, I just added aftermarket tips. They are quite old (carryover from my previous M3), but if I remember they are from Burger Motorsport (BMS).


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

You're welcome.

No issues bolting on the older tips? I'd like to see a pic, if you have one handy, please.



SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you! And no, the exhaust is stock, I just added aftermarket tips. They are quite old (carryover from my previous M3), but if I remember they are from Burger Motorsport (BMS).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> It is all fun, isn't it!! A bit of ribbing is OK. That is what I understood!! 😊


Yessir. It’s good that both you and PH can both take and dish out.

Just sitting back and relaxing as i watch the battle of wits.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Eisenhammer said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> No issues bolting on the older tips? I'd like to see a pic, if you have one handy, please.


Sure!

So my old M3 was a 2015, so still the F8x platform, therefore no real difference in the exhaust setup other than sound between competition and non competition package.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice. I could use a carbon diffuser too. My M4 is not a Competition.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It depends on the situation and the company...
> 
> View attachment 16283533


That's a little cheeky


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mido and Tissot are 4 and 5, @Purple Hayz!! Good luck lad, brace yourself for an accuracy legacy!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Does this quality as "Vintage" in your book???
> 
> View attachment 16284338
> 
> ...



   Only you, Canale. Priceless! Lil man (my kid, not this new triple-O princeling) yelled "Daddy, why are you laughing so loud?" I'll tell him when he's old enough to understand.

Say Stephen if you'd like me to time that fine specimen for ya, go ahead and drop her in the mail. Our local post office is aces, so I'm totally confident it will arrive undamaged 

Missed ya bro!

That said, you're grade for today's assignment is a *D*, and even _that's _only b/c your gift at parody is unrivaled.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Today



My god, Sappie. A, A+, and A- (!vintage). You may take the rest of the semester off, or get an early start on your valedictorian speech


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Yessir. It’s good that both you and PH can both take and dish out.
> 
> Just sitting back and relaxing as i watch the battle of wits.


Mido and Tissot are the names of the game!! 🤣🤣🤣 No objection here!! 😁


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> Have a just, safe, and healthy Hump Day, folks!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16284373


Faux wear?! Lemme guess, purchased new in a store? Fits you PERFECTLY, mate.  

*F *(did not follow directions)


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Does this quality as "Vintage" in your book???
> 
> View attachment 16284338
> 
> ...


I like the "Lil man, my kid" thing!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Vintage? Genta? Quartz?! Rolex!?


C (for the assignment, which you submitted incomplete). That_ is_ a rare bird, though, and a good looking one at that


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

"Then there was Norm's "Burt Reynolds" 

Turd Furgeson.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> C (for the assignment, which you submitted incomplete). That_ is_ a rare bird, though, and a good looking one at that


At least you understand an excellent Quartz when you see one!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Somebody said JLC?
> View attachment 16284725



Ugh! You missed the due date by five minutes. A-, but would have been an A+ if turned in on time. Outstanding work just the same


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I adore the grading system!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Must be COSC!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

NOTHING @Pongster!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16284759


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Vintage? Genta? Quartz?! Rolex!?


Now that’s a Texan!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mido and Tissot are on the list, numbers 4 and 5!!! Patek Philippe (PeePee) is not!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> I am not impressed @Purple Hayz!! You have to try harder!! 🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 16284740


Hush, princess. Men are talking. I know you haven't gotten as much attention here as you need lately, so why don't you run along, buy something REALLY expensive, then post a nice, pretty picture for everyone to oogle at, K? You know, for the sake of variety. 

Bonus points if you mix in the obligatory kind word or blessing to remind everyone what a swell, and not _that _pretentious, guy you are.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Say Stephen if you'd like me to time that fine specimen for ya, go ahead and drop her in the mail. Our local post office is aces, so I'm totally confident it will arrive undamaged


Appreciate the offer, but I'd never trust the USPS with such a treasure.

It's FedEx or nothing for "_my precious_" as you should honestly have already realized by now.

Besides, as a gentle reminder, I own more than one timegrapher myself, and think I could handle the task should I ever feel the need to tame such a wild and beautiful stallion somewhere down the road.



Purple Hayz said:


> That said, you're grade for today's assignment is a *D*, and even _that's _only b/c your gift at parody is unrivaled.


I do appreciate the bump, indeed!

That said, you probably won't be at all surprised to know that I never really played for grades, even when they supposedly mattered.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

🤣🤣🤣 Tissot and Mido are the way to go!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> "Then there was Norm's "Burt Reynolds"
> 
> Turd Furgeson.


Salud, sir. If you break out his hat, you will officially WIN the internet


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Hush, princess. Men are talking. I know you haven't gotten as much attention here as you need lately, so why don't you run along, buy something REALLY expensive, then post a nice, pretty picture for everyone to oogle at, K? You know, for the sake of variety.
> 
> Bonus points if you mix in the obligatory kind word or blessing to remind everyone what a swell, and not _that _pretentious, guy you are.


I like the "Lil man, my kid" thing!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

In Poland, we have a name for "Lil man, my kid," that is a Gówniarz!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Very nice. I could use a carbon diffuser too. My M4 is not a Competition.


The diffuser is also from back in 2015! I took a gamble and went eBay and it paid off. Incredible quality (and it’s held up spectacularly). Real carbon fiber, looks just like the $1k M sport diffuser for $300!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> C (for the assignment, which you submitted incomplete). That_ is_ a rare bird, though, and a good looking one at that


Fair analysis. I’ll take the passing grade


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> Now that’s a Texan!


Yes, yes it is!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> I am not impressed @Purple Hayz!! You have to try harder!! 🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 16284740


What is the estimated worth of the sock collection?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16284875
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣 Tissot and Mido are the way to go!!! 👍🏼😷


Hey!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> At least you understand an excellent Quartz when you see one!!! 🤣🤣🤣


I'm partial to Scotch, too. Doesn't mean I don't appreciate a good bourbon.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

@Pongster Don't you "angry face" me, young man! Did I tell you to turn your work in late, Mr. "I never paid attention in school, why start now?"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Busy tonight


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> all-METAL G-shock that _doesn't _look like a Transformers movie prop gone wrong.


😝


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> @Pongster Don't you "angry face" me, young man! Did I tell you to turn your work in late, Mr. "I never paid attention in school, why start now?"


I always angry face my teachers.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> 😝
> 
> View attachment 16284949


Holy deployment Batman.... there's a G-Shock I'd even consider owning!

Didn't know they made such a creature.

What's the reference on that smooth operator?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Busy tonight


Two things I realize looking at all the stunning cuisine you guys post.....

1) I have no class at all.

2) The finer things in most lives are completely lost on me.

I had a bowl of home-made chili and a plate of raw vegetables with home-made ranch dressing as dip.... with lots of hot sauce added for kick.

The night before the only difference is home grilled chicken breast replaced the chicken....

Sunday it was a ham with melted cheese (extra sharp) and again, the same vegetables.

Sad part is I wouldn't really have it any other way. 

Except for watches and coffee I'm practically a simpleton, LOL 🤣

No disrespect intended to anyone else, it's always fun to follow along!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Holy deployment Batman.... there's a G-Shock I'd even consider owning!
> 
> Didn't know they made such a creature.
> 
> What's the reference on that smooth operator?


It's a modded Casioak GS-2100. 😉
Many different configurations available.









G-shock Special Edition Mod Black With Black Face


* Wrist size15 to 20cmStainless steel case, size 54x45x11 mmMineral Glass200M Water ResistantShock ResistantDouble LED LightCase/bezel material: 316L Stainless SteelABOUT PRODUCT Stainless steel version watches can not be switched with some rubber straps.Not compatible with rubber band version...



casioakcustom.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I love the inter-continental (at least three continents) and mixed cultural (God knows how many cultures, am assuming all of us are cultured) senses of humor.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Holy deployment Batman.... there's a G-Shock I'd even consider owning!
> 
> Didn't know they made such a creature.
> 
> What's the reference on that smooth operator?


Ok since YOU said it first, I think I can save face by simply agreeing/liking, ya know, to support a friend. Is it just me or does Casio now make the best looking Royal Oak?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> It's a modded Casioak GS-2100. 😉
> Many different configurations available.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok two questions. First, where'd you find these? And second, would you agree that this is technically no longer a G-shock, and would therefore in no way violate a self-imposed "One G-shock only" limit, hypothetically speaking?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ok since YOU said it first, I think I can save face by simply agreeing/liking, ya know, to support a friend. Is it just me or does Casio now make the best looking Royal Oak?


I've bookmarked the blue face version:









G-shock Special Edition Mod Silver With Blue Face


* Wrist size15 to 20cmStainless steel case, size 54x45x11 mmMineral Glass200M Water ResistantShock ResistantDouble LED LightCase/bezel material: 316L Stainless SteelABOUT PRODUCT Stainless steel version watches can not be switched with some rubber straps.Not compatible with rubber band version...



casioakcustom.com





But am hoping after a good night's rest I'll come to my senses or forget about it entirely.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ok two questions. First, where'd you find these? And second, would you agree that this is technically no longer a G-shock, and would therefore in no way violate a self-imposed "One G-shock only" limit, hypothetically speaking?


Yeah, ok.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> It's a modded Casioak GS-2100. 😉
> Many different configurations available.
> 
> 
> ...


I just got these 2 that are not modded.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ok two questions. First, where'd you find these? And second, would you agree that this is technically no longer a G-shock, and would therefore in no way violate a self-imposed "One G-shock only" limit, hypothetically speaking?


Let's put that to the test shall we?
OMG what have I done?! 😱


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ok two questions. First, where'd you find these? And second, would you agree that this is technically no longer a G-shock, and would therefore in no way violate a self-imposed "One G-shock only" limit, hypothetically speaking?


Or since it is an exercise of auto-limitation, easy to remove the very limit itself. Hypothetically speaking, of course.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

There was a discussion of Omega PO a few pages back. Just thought that _the_ Planet Ocean must be represented -


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I wondered how a dot got in the 6 in the pic above


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have an excellent day, everybody!!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> Have an excellent day, everybody!!!
> View attachment 16285119


Very nice! I generally do not like watches without dates. The platinum Daytona, especially with diamond markers, is the one exception.

For the record, my need for the date stems from having owned a steel and gold Cartier Santos XL on a bracelet some years ago that I otherwise really liked but had to sell when I just could not adapt to the absence of the date.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Very nice! I generally do not like watches without dates. The platinum Daytona, especially with diamond markers, is the one exception.
> 
> For the record, my need for the date stems from having owned a steel and gold Cartier Santos XL on a bracelet some years ago that I otherwise really liked but had to sell when I just could not adapt to the absence of the date.


I have gotten used, through the years, of not having a date. At least, not expensive.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Very nice! I generally do not like watches without dates. The platinum Daytona, especially with diamond markers, is the one exception.
> 
> For the record, my need for the date stems from having owned a steel and gold Cartier Santos XL on a bracelet some years ago that I otherwise really liked but had to sell when I just could not adapt to the absence of the date.





Pongster said:


> I have gotten used, through the years, of not having a date. At least, not expensive.


I don't care about the time or the date, I simply like watches 😁


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't care about the time or the date, I simply like watches 😁


Fair enough, sir.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Have an excellent day, everybody!!!
> View attachment 16285119


I love the Platona, it's the only ceramic Daytona that I like. I'll show you mine when we will meet at Pong's invite, something tells me that you will love it 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I love the Platona, it's the only ceramic Daytona that I like. I'll show you mine when we will meet at Pong's invite, something tells me that you will love it 😉


It is a beautiful piece, my friend!! Looking forward to meeting you once the SARS-COV2 dust settles!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I love the Platona, it's the only ceramic Daytona that I like. I'll show you mine when we will meet at Pong's invite, something tells me that you will love it 😉





JustAbe said:


> It is a beautiful piece, my friend!! Looking forward to meeting you once the SARS-COV2 dust settles!! 👍🏼😷


Let me know when youre coming over


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I dont have a platona though. So i will feel left out. A bit.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Let me know when youre coming over


Like Abe said, as soon as the COV dust settles


Pongster said:


> I dont have a platona though. So i will feel left out. A bit.


Nah... you have the Platinum, you have the ice blue dial, you are just short of two pushers and a couple of bits... who's counting amongst friends 😉


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Didn’t think I would be far off on any of it, including the physical aspects of your younger years. However you eventually learned, as I did, that most success comes from outthinking your rivals.
> 
> I’m thinking your long ENT procedure was a septorhinoplasty as the result of nasal fracture, probably multiple, that likely required spreader grafts to re-establish a functional nasal airway. Septorhinoplasty is a relatively easy procedure to perform but one of the most difficult to get a good result!
> 
> ...


I can relate to your son. I found that heels are hard - I’ve taken a few of ‘em - but they’re not as hard as a head. When preparing for my black belt my sparring partner and I got a little too close and I took a forehead to the nose…not sure how that happened. It took what seemed like forever to get the blood off the mat. The nose is slightly lop-sided, but still working fine.








Although I’m new, uninvited, and not a consistent poster, I enjoy the repartee in this thread.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sugman said:


> I can relate to your son. I found that heels are hard - I’ve taken a few of ‘em - but they’re not as hard as a head. When preparing for my black belt my sparring partner and I got a little too close and I took a forehead to the nose…not sure how that happened. It took what seemed like forever to get the blood off the mat. The nose is slightly lop-sided, but still working fine.
> View attachment 16285384
> 
> Although I’m new, uninvited, and not a consistent poster, I enjoy the repartee in this thread.


You're not new, you're already part of the colorful mix of the canvas that forms this masterpiece of a thread 😉


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I have gotten used, through the years, of not having a date. At least, not expensive.


Well, if you MUST have a date on your platinum and diamond chronograph, you could always advance the timer hand one second each day from 1-31 seconds.

Or just ask your squire for the date


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> There was a discussion of Omega PO a few pages back. Just thought that _the_ Planet Ocean must be represented -
> View attachment 16285080


Here’s _the_ Aqua Terra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Well, if you MUST have a date on your platinum and diamond chronograph, you could always advance the timer hand one second each day from 1-31 seconds.
> 
> Or just ask your squire for the date


I’d rather have a date than a squire


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Has the word gained a meaning closer to how it sounds? Didnt realize that. Otherwise, I would describe it as merely a para-contronym.
> 
> having said that, a very handsome observation bro.


Godfrey

There’s a unique contronym here. At least unique to Philippine English.

Salvage


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> I can relate to your son. I found that heels are hard - I’ve taken a few of ‘em - but they’re not as hard as a head. When preparing for my black belt my sparring partner and I got a little too close and I took a forehead to the nose…not sure how that happened. It took what seemed like forever to get the blood off the mat. The nose is slightly lop-sided, but still working fine.
> View attachment 16285384
> 
> Although I’m new, uninvited, and not a consistent poster, I enjoy the repartee in this thread.


This thread truly has a life of its own. More than the contributions of any of its members.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Two things I realize looking at all the stunning cuisine you guys post.....
> 
> 1) I have no class at all.
> 
> ...


I look at some of these meals and think the same thing. Of course I’m from the foothills of the Smoky Mountains, so anything much past fried eggs and grits is out of my realm of normalcy. However, I embrace my lack of culture and couth.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> I look at some of these meals and think the same thing. Of course I’m from the foothills of the Smoky Mountains, so anything much past fried eggs and grits is out of my realm of normalcy. However, I embrace my lack of culture and couth.


Same here. The finer culinary things in life will be a waste on my palate.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Same here. The finer culinary things in life will be a waste on my palate.


I'm an adventurous eater...been to around 35 countries and I always eat and drink local (some's better than others...and before you ask, I haven't tried balut). But, yeah, my palate isn't that sophisticated. I'm much happier with some tacos (a place nearby makes some great buche tacos), a burger, pizza - foods like that - and a beer. The fancy meals and fine wines are wasted on me. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with that stuff, it's just not in my happy zone.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> I'm an adventurous eater...been to around 35 countries and I always eat and drink local (some's better than others...and before you ask, I haven't tried *balut*). But, yeah, my palate isn't that sophisticated. I'm much happier with some tacos (a place nearby makes some great buche tacos), a burger, pizza - foods like that - and a beer. The fancy meals and fine wines are wasted on me. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with that stuff, it's just not in my happy zone.


Havent tried it either


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> There’s a unique contronym here. At least unique to Philippine English.
> 
> ...


So to conflate the two, perhaps this would be a “salvage yard:”


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> So to conflate the two, perhaps this would be a “salvage yard:”
> 
> View attachment 16285602


And some of those may have also obtained salvation


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Well, if you MUST have a date on your platinum and diamond chronograph, you could always advance the timer hand one second each day from 1-31 seconds.
> 
> Or just ask your squire for the date


Nah, my squire is too busy tapping coconut shells together.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I’d rather have a date than a squire


You can date your squire. NTTAWWT


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You can date your squire. NTTAWWT


Might be deemed sexual harassment due to the ascendancy.








Procession of street performers in medieval costumes parading in the...


Procession of street performers in medieval costumes parading in the Palio of Asti. Squire female holds his horse by the bridle. Medieval historical parade with more than 2,000 people in period...



www.istockphoto.com


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Very nice indeed. Appreciate you sharing. Thank you.



SaMaster14 said:


> Sure!
> 
> So my old M3 was a 2015, so still the F8x platform, therefore no real difference in the exhaust setup other than sound between competition and non competition package.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Eisenhammer said:


> Very nice indeed. Appreciate you sharing. Thank you.


Any time!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

https://www.essex.police.uk/news/essex/news/appeals/2021/december/ongar-aggravated-burglary-at-home-of-olympic-cyclist/?__cf_chl_captcha_tk__=.eBlrDz5pDekHDfHr.DvL5hAxk9rkxWtVjo9weVDgg0-1638986851-0-gaNycGzNCL0



Dang! Pro cyclist and Olympian Mark Cavendish gets 2 Richard Milles stolen -- violent robbery at his house. Scary.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

More pics from last night:
















Japanese/Italian fusion restaurant called Land and Sea. Unagi Risotto and a roast duck dish. Very good, though my lady said the unagi was a bit too sweet. I thought it was amazing.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Japanese/Italian fusion restaurant called Land and Sea. Unagi Risotto and a roast duck dish. Very good, though my lady said the unagi was a bit too sweet. I thought it was amazing.


You had to know this was coming....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> You had to know this was coming....


Yes, I was expecting that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> There’s a unique contronym here. At least unique to Philippine English.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, my squire is too busy tapping coconut shells together.


So long as your squire is not tapping your date...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> https://www.essex.police.uk/news/essex/news/appeals/2021/december/ongar-aggravated-burglary-at-home-of-olympic-cyclist/?__cf_chl_captcha_tk__=.eBlrDz5pDekHDfHr.DvL5hAxk9rkxWtVjo9weVDgg0-1638986851-0-gaNycGzNCL0
> 
> 
> 
> Dang! Pro cyclist and Olympian Mark Cavendish gets 2 Richard Milles stolen -- violent robbery at his house. Scary.


Not to make light of a frightening robbery, but thank God they only took his RMs and not anything valuable...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't care about the time or the date, I simply like watches











Simple three-hander Ike this one?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I dont have a platona though. So i will feel left out. A bit.


Just bring your camera. That should be enough.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a marvelous Thursday, and stay safe and healthy, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugman said:


> I can relate to your son. I found that heels are hard - I’ve taken a few of ‘em - but they’re not as hard as a head. When preparing for my black belt my sparring partner and I got a little too close and I took a forehead to the nose…not sure how that happened. It took what seemed like forever to get the blood off the mat. The nose is slightly lop-sided, but still working fine.
> View attachment 16285384
> 
> Although I’m new, uninvited, and not a consistent poster, I enjoy the repartee in this thread.


You don’t even need an invitation to post here. Even @sportura aka Sporty is particularly welcome here even though he’s currently banned. 

You’re right about head butts. Occasionally the result of an accident but generally reserved for only your worst enemies. A broken nose is excruciating at the time. Are you able to breathe out of both nostrils?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> You're not new, you're already part of the colorful mix of the canvas that forms this masterpiece of a thread


#nevereverreadahead

Plus he’s from the hills of Tennessee.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I was there that day! Part of the birthday girl's celebration...






Is this a great country or what?!?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> Have a marvelous Thursday, and stay safe and healthy, everybody!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16286256


Alpinist? Don't think I've ever seen a blue one?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Alpinist? Don't think I've ever seen a blue one?


It’s a US/Hodinkee limited edition i think


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> It’s a US/Hodinkee limited edition i think
> View attachment 16286459
> View attachment 16286460


Spot on, as usual, Sir!! Now you need to dish out some *F* grading, too!! 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Spot on, as usual, Sir!! Now you need to dish out some *F* grading!! 🤣 🤣 🤣


wat da *F*?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Duplicate


Yes theyre duplicates. But not quite. One is blue. One is green. In one shot, both on OEM leather. In the other, both on strapcode bracelets.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> Alpinist? Don't think I've ever seen a blue one?


This is blue and since it's metal, it's all good!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Great minds think alike, _*watch*_ and learn!! 😜🤣 Original Seiko bracelet here!! 😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is blue and since it's metal, it's all good!
> View attachment 16286504


Original livery!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For you guys near NYC, run, do not walk, to the annual Christmas Holiday show with the Rockettes at Radio City Music Hall. CANNOT recommend it highly enough!



























The show was totally revamped during last year's hiatus but they kept the favorites; the "Toy Soldiers" routine has been performed every year (with one exception) since 1933!

Again, do yourself a favor and run as fast as you can!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe I should send this to the AP Boutique...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is blue, and since its metal, it's all good!
> View attachment 16286504


OK, now you can do the other Casio option









Or you can do the No. 5 on _*the*_ list 😁 👍🏼









Or you can go all out, possibly not the best option for the teacher that grades the students, children, and Lil men!! 😉🤣


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

5959HH said:


> You don’t even need an invitation to post here. Even @sportura aka Sporty is particularly welcome here even though he’s currently banned.
> 
> You’re right about head butts. Occasionally the result of an accident but generally reserved for only your worst enemies. A broken nose is excruciating at the time. Are you able to breathe out of both nostrils?


Yeah, I can breathe just fine. At night when I lie on my right side I can tell a little difference, but not enough to do anything about it. Thanks for asking. After basketball, football, and just growing up in a neighborhood full of older kids, getting hit in the nose almost felt normal for a while. I didn't start TKD until my late 20s (mid-50s, now), so by the time I was going for my black belt getting hit was back to feeling normal.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Quarantine update! 
2yr old who tested positive is all smiles & feeling better.
15yr old who tested positive is also feeling better.
Everybody else has tested negative in the last two days


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And @mav doesn't suck!


I'm happy (and relieved) that I don't suck anymore! 😂


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I’d rather have a date than a squire












Or in Bro Sappies case, a bad date could cost him a pretty nice watch


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> It’s a US/Hodinkee limited edition i think
> View attachment 16286459
> View attachment 16286460


That colorway _is _an improvement, IMO. I would _almost_ like it, if Seiko hadn't decided to give that overwrought, overstyled, confused mess of a watch the same name that once belonged to this:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> Spot on, as usual, Sir!! Now you need to dish out some *F* grading, too!! 🤣 🤣 🤣


Nah wouldn't go that far. Unless it was:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is blue and since it's metal, it's all good!
> View attachment 16286504


Brother Richard shared that little head-turner with us yesterday. 

Best looking RO I've ever seen


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My hidden Coastline.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> Original livery!!
> View attachment 16286525


Also good looking. Your stock may be rising, medium man


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Quarantine update!
> 2yr old who tested positive is all smiles & feeling better.
> 15yr old who tested positive is also feeling better.
> Everybody else has tested negative in the last two days


This calls for a Big Like.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This calls for a Big Like.
> View attachment 16286744


Here here!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Saw this photo of Elf. Too funny!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> My hidden Coastline.


Allright so what line of G-shocks is this? Assuming this the donor watch/movement for those custom "RO" jobbies?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Didn’t think I would be far off on any of it, including the physical aspects of your younger years. However you eventually learned, as I did, that most success comes from outthinking your rivals.
> 
> I’m thinking your long ENT procedure was a septorhinoplasty as the result of nasal fracture, probably multiple, that likely required spreader grafts to re-establish a functional nasal airway. Septorhinoplasty is a relatively easy procedure to perform but one of the most difficult to get a good result!
> 
> ...


Following up on the PM, I'm 99% it was a septorhinoplasty. Tons of bone fragments, apparently, and the blockages were bad enough that I'd become a walking sinus infection. That last one (before the CT) he claimed was why I was having vision problems (which I still don't understand, but the guy definitely knew his craft). As for the result, I circled the block about 11 times 3 days after the surgery, marveling at this newfound ability to breathe through the nose (both sides! who knew?). And THAT was with a jeep suspension's worth of hardware he'd apparently left up there to hold everything in place. 

Two years out and I haven't had so much as cold. Glad your son had a similarly positive result.  It'd been so long for me (30+ years) that I'd forgotten what actual breathing felt like.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Called Topper yesterday. The Grand Seiko I ordered on November 26th should arrive by the end of next week.  When they told me it was in stock, I didn't realize that they meant in Japan!😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My first Aussie watch. On Kangaroo leather.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> Following up on the PM, I'm 99% it was a septorhinoplasty. Tons of bone fragments, apparently, and the blockages were bad enough that I'd become a walking sinus infection. That last one (before the CT) he claimed was why I was having vision problems (which I still don't understand, but the guy definitely knew his craft). As for the result, I circled the block about 11 times 3 days after the surgery, marveling at this newfound ability to breathe through the nose (both sides! who knew?). And THAT was with a jeep suspension's worth of hardware he'd apparently left up there to hold everything in place.
> 
> Two years out and I haven't had so much as cold. Glad your son had a similarly positive result.  It'd been so long for me (30+ years) that I'd forgotten what actual breathing felt like.


Glad it all worked out for you. I recall having said before that septorhinoplasty is basically a relatively easy operation but difficult to get a good result. It would appear that you did get a good result. The optic nerves on each side are in very close proximity to the ethmoid sinuses. Ethmoid sinusitis might have been the culprit resulting in your visual problems?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> My first Aussie watch. *On Kangaroo leather.*
> View attachment 16286785


Of course!😬


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

5959HH said:


> OK PH subsequent to the time of your extended absence, I ventured into the dreaded temptation of the Seiko world and succumbed to temptation. No more Rolexes at MSRP, so what was I to do?
> 
> My first was a PADI Turtle that is my beater watch along with my one and only G-Shock. Then 2-3 with 6RXX movements that were even less accurate than my PADI Turtle; so all Seiko’s with 6R movements are now gone.
> 
> ...


Not yet, but I wouldn't be surprised at your anecdotal results. The 8L35 is in fact a base _Grand Seiko 9S55, _differentiated only by its lack of decoration (hardly a necessity for a diver) and a few positional adjustments, IIRC. I believe there's even a 007 diver out now with a similarly no-frills version of the glorious GS 9S85 hi-beat (36,000 vpm), which performs better than COSC spec. Will definitely try to get a few of these bad boys in the dbase soon, as I'm sure they'd give the Swiss a run for the money.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Called Topper yesterday. The Grand Seiko I ordered on November 26th should arrive by the end of next week.  When they told me it was in stock, I didn't realize that they meant in Japan!😂


GS is worth the wait.  Any pics of ur incoming, or you waiting to surprise everybody?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> GS is worth the wait.  Any pics of ur incoming, or you waiting to surprise everybody?


Going with the SBGE211 .


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Allright so what line of G-shocks is this? Assuming this the donor watch/movement for those custom "RO" jobbies?


The Casio Oak series GA-2100HC. I also have the blue version


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

aussie vibes as i handle a call. But not from australia. Just HK.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> _*GS is worth the wait*_.  Any pics of ur incoming, or you waiting to surprise everybody?


Indeed


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Anyone into Habring2 watches?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Brother Richard shared that little head-turner with us yesterday.
> 
> Best looking RO I've ever seen


I prefer my _Peasant_ Oak ...all I can afford! 😁


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I prefer my _Peasant_ Oak ...all I can afford! 😁
> View attachment 16286987


I am amazed that "collectors" didn't rush on that one yet... oh yeah, it stll can be bought at ADs, hence not desirable 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am amazed that "collectors" didn't rush on that one yet... oh yeah, it stll can be bought at ADs, hence not desirable 😉


So GP just needs to send the word out that it’s sold out?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am amazed that "collectors" didn't rush on that one yet... oh yeah, it stll can be bought at ADs, hence not desirable 😉


From a collector's pov perhaps the new Eternity edition, with the engine turned/grand feu enamel dials, are better candidates.



















For everyday wear though, can't beat the blue Clous de Paris dial.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Indeed
> View attachment 16286974


Watch we seek 😜


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Anyone into Habring2 watches?


Archie reckons they are [email protected]$$ers


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Speedy Thursday


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Archie reckons they are [email protected]$$ers


Who’s archie?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

By the way @Purple Hayz the observed accuracy of my Tudor Heritage Black Bay S&G 79733 (MT5612) proves your previous data on the Tudor in-house movement was spot on - the watch is now 4.5 years old and it's still running perfectly.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, safe, and healthy Thursday, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Havent tried it either


My best friend is Filipino. After years of talking about getting balut, on my bday he finally brought me a batch of eggs and walked me through some bs, how-to ceremony only to reveal....they were just boiled eggs. Haha Good joke and fun times.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Who’s archie?


Archie Luxury I suppose.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Archie Luxury I suppose.


Godfrey.

Or him. He does wear a watch.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Trigger warning, might wanna grab a Kotex just in case your eyes start bleeding


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Or him. He does wear a watch.


Well, FWIW, just wanted to ask if anybody knows what a Grand Erwin is. The website mentions an Erwin. But not a Grand Erwin.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> Not yet, but I wouldn't be surprised at your anecdotal results. The 8L35 is in fact a base _Grand Seiko 9S55, _differentiated only by its lack of decoration (hardly a necessity for a diver) and a few positional adjustments, IIRC.* I believe there's even a 007 diver out now with a similarly no-frills version of the glorious GS 9S85 hi-beat (36,000 vpm),* which performs better than COSC spec. Will definitely try to get a few of these bad boys in the dbase soon, as I'm sure they'd give the Swiss a run for the money.


What what what??? Is this a factory model or some custom kitbash? I love the skx007 dimensions so having one with a real movement inside would be awesome.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Trigger warning, might wanna grab a Kotex just in case your eyes start bleeding
> View attachment 16287345


I'm dubbing that model the "Tampax"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Glad it all worked out for you. I recall having said before that septorhinoplasty is basically a relatively easy operation but difficult to get a good result. It would appear that you did get a good result. The optic nerves on each side are in very close proximity to the ethmoid sinuses. Ethmoid sinusitis might have been the culprit resulting in your visual problems?


You can learn anything in this thread.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I'm dubbing that model the "Tampax"


That actually did make me laugh out loud.
How about G-Pax? Not to be confused with the K-Pax


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Well, FWIW, just wanted to ask if anybody knows what a Grand Erwin is. The website mentions an Erwin. But not a Grand Erwin.


I don't get it. He's an Archie (Bunker) who wears a watch. If it's about the facial expressions, it's just the pic I found that best shows the watch.

More (1960's/70's comic book) Archies😅...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I prefer my _Peasant_ Oak ...all I can afford! 😁
> View attachment 16286987


Wait did I miss something? The peeps that invented the modern hi-beat and out-Jaegered JLC in the race to the tri-axial tourbie are now a_ budget brand_? Man I've got some catching up to do!

BTW that is _also _better looking than any RO


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Trigger warning, might wanna grab a Kotex just in case your eyes start bleeding
> View attachment 16287345


Thank you, kind sir, for the advanced warning. I put on my magic happy glasses before scrolling, so I all I saw was a tastefully styled Reverso in a lovely rose hue


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> What what what??? Is this a factory model or some custom kitbash? I love the skx007 dimensions so having one with a real movement inside would be awesome.


I'll see if I dig up a ref. over lunch hour. 99% it's factory


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

_SBEX007 8L55_-00D0


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> Thank you, kind sir, for the advanced warning. I put on my magic happy glasses before scrolling, so I all I saw was a tastefully styled Reverso in a lovely rose hue


No worries, I am nothing if not respectful, but do me a favor if you ever post an Air-King let me know in advance so I can tell my wife and kids to take shelter. Thanks in advance


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> What what what??? Is this a factory model or some custom kitbash? I love the skx007 dimensions so having one with a real movement inside would be awesome.


If the 007 iteration has an 8L55 high beat movement, I would imagine MSRP to be between $5000 and $6000. As a rule of 8L55 has an up charge of roughly $2000 over that of an 8L35.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh yeah, enthusiasm waned quite quickly when I saw the price. $5K for a seiko on rubber is a pretty tough pill to swallow. Is the movement made of meteoric gold or something? I know pricing is in the eye of the beholder but wow. For that price it'd have to be hand delivered by Our Lady Jenna herself!


Hmmmm, that's not a bad idea for brands that rely heavily on celeb endorsements. How much of an upcharge is required for Cindy Crawfords kid to give you the watch or Beckham to kick the box to you? What would it be worth for Daniel Craig to swing by in a DB5 and pass off the NTTD through the window and speed away?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> No worries, I am nothing if not respectful, but do me a favor if you ever post an Air-King let me know in advance so I can tell my wife and kids to take shelter. Thanks in advance











You’re not a fan of the Air-King?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

5959HH said:


> You’re not a fan of the Air-King?


We all have our own tastes  I'm still known to put ketchup on scrambled eggs.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I don't get it. He's an Archie (Bunker) who wears a watch. If it's about the facial expressions, it's just the pic I found that best shows the watch.
> 
> More (1960's/70's comic book) Archies😅...


I love reading Archie comics (Digest if am not mistaken) as a kid. Though i may empathize more with Jughead.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> We all have our own tastes  *I'm still known to put ketchup on scrambled eggs.*


And what’s wrong with that?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16287487
> 
> 
> _SBEX007 8L55_-00D0


Is that the same as the SLA025?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> We all have our own tastes  *I'm still known to put ketchup on scrambled eggs.*


Guilty too 😬


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16287487
> 
> 
> _SBEX007 8L55_-00D0


Ahhh Seiko


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Is that the same as the SLA025?


Yep, JDM serial number


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> Ahhh Seiko
> View attachment 16287597


Nice of you father to chime in. Curious what grade you would get from PH.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Oh yeah, enthusiasm waned quite quickly when I saw the price. $5K for a seiko on rubber is a pretty tough pill to swallow. Is the movement made of meteoric gold or something? I know pricing is in the eye of the beholder but wow. For that price it'd have to be hand delivered by Our Lady Jenna herself!


"A rising tide lifts all boats", as they say. Rolex becoming unobtainable, Omega's long chase to the Rolex price tier, etc., makes expensive Seikos look like attainable bargains.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Oh yeah, enthusiasm waned quite quickly when I saw the price. $5K for a seiko on rubber is a pretty tough pill to swallow. Is the movement made of meteoric gold or something? I know pricing is in the eye of the beholder but wow. For that price it'd have to be hand delivered by Our Lady Jenna herself!
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, that's not a bad idea for brands that rely heavily on celeb endorsements. How much of an upcharge is required for *Cindy Crawfords kid* to give you the watch or Beckham to kick the box to you? What would it be worth for Daniel Craig to swing by in a DB5 and pass off the NTTD through the window and speed away?


This thread needs more pictures.









Spitting image of her mom!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> Yep, JDM serial number


so that’s my cue to post this -


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Nice of you father to chime in. Curious what grade you would get from PH.


grade from PH???


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> so that’s my cue to post this -
> View attachment 16287618


winner - such an awesome box - our noble fellows can keep their APs & PPs - I'll take that tray all day long


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> winner


Let’s not get ahead of ourselves father. Let’s wait for PH’s grades.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> grade from PH???


Yep. Wait for it.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Yep. Wait for it.


Im excited
my alarm is set


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not sure where in the US he is. But he posted about an hour ago. So he should be dishing out grades in a minute or so.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been too long.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope I get good grades!! I wish I get good grades!! I need to get good grades!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Read em n weep fat boy


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> Read em n weep fat boy
> View attachment 16287719


Some attitude from the Padre!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here’s a Panerai…


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Nice of you father to chime in. Curious what grade you would get from PH.


Ole Purp would hardly begrudge a man the occasional turtle or tuna in his diet.  I'm prickly, not delusional.

Most of the time


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Guilty too 😬


Wait so there are people that eat scrambled eggs _without_ ketchup (or better yet, K+Tabasco)? Good grief!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> No worries, I am nothing if not respectful, but do me a favor if you ever post an Air-King let me know in advance so I can tell my wife and kids to take shelter. Thanks in advance


But of course, my good man! Quick question, though. Does the same rule apply to the legendary John Deere Special Edition and the Heritage Green Bay?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I was planning to wear this today:








But forgot to change out of this:








So another day with the creamsicle.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

5959HH said:


> You’re not a fan of the Air-King?


Like the OP had a baby with the Alpinist. Zaniest, craziest, and most uniquely irreverent Rolex ever.

And STILL my favorite. God I hope Rolex doesn't drop it (or the MilG), because the AK+3200 series is one of my must haves.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> Read em n weep fat boy
> View attachment 16287719


The last two Masters!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Wait so there are people that eat scrambled eggs _without_ ketchup (or better yet, K+Tabasco)? Good grief!


Aware of the sure-to-come contempt, I don't put ketchup on my scrambled eggs. I do, however, put it on my hash browns which inevitably get mixed with my eggs. Some sausage gravy over scrambled eggs is good, too. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sugman said:


> Aware of the sure-to-come contempt, I don't put ketchup on my scrambled eggs. I do, however, put it on my hash browns which inevitably get mixed with my eggs. Some sausage gravy over scrambled eggs is good, too. 🤷‍♂️


HP Brown sauce on bangers
Tobasco on eggs
Ketchup on Cornish pasties
English Mustard on Pork Pies


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugman said:


> Aware of the sure-to-come contempt, I don't put ketchup on my scrambled eggs. I do, however, put it on my hash browns which inevitably get mixed with my eggs. Some sausage gravy over scrambled eggs is good, too. 🤷‍♂️


By the associative law of binary operations, _f_(_f_(_x_, _y_), _z_) = _f_(_x_, _f_(_y_, _z_)), you are hereby exempt from any and all scorn. _How _the ketchup gets to your eggs is irrelevant, as long as it gets there.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Is that the same as the SLA025?


I was thinking same thing. At one time I almost bought a SLA025 and even filtered my thoughts through @Simon who owned one at one time and might still own it. As it turns out I decided not to buy one, primarily because of the thick monoblock case design.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Ahhh Seiko
> View attachment 16287597


#nevereverreadahead


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Nice of you father to chime in. Curious what grade you would get from PH.


I suspect PH would give our resident Padre an A*


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I suspect PH would give our resident Padre an A*


that would be my first


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Not sure where in the US he is. But he posted about an hour ago. So he should be dishing out grades in a minute or so.


I think PH posted he recently relocated to Charlottesville VA.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> I hope I get good grades!! I wish I get good grades!! I need to get good grades!!
> View attachment 16287698
> 
> View attachment 16287699











Here’s the grade I’m wearing today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> Like the OP had a baby with the Alpinist. Zaniest, craziest, and most uniquely irreverent Rolex ever.
> 
> And STILL my favorite. God I hope Rolex doesn't drop it (or the MilG), because the AK+3200 series is one of my must haves.


PH I have a feeling it will soon disappear forever. It and probably the Milgauss. Both the Milly and AK are rather unique in having an iron core inside the case to augment antimagnetic aspects probably no longer needed. 

Strangely enough I bought my AK on a lark and honestly said was not all that impressed when I bought it but found it really grew on me over time. Generally my experience is if I don’t love a watch initially, sooner than later I’ll hate it. My AK is a rare exception to that rule.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugman said:


> Aware of the sure-to-come contempt, I don't put ketchup on my scrambled eggs. I do, however, put it on my hash browns which inevitably get mixed with my eggs. Some sausage gravy over scrambled eggs is good, too.


Ketchup on hash browns is acceptable but ketchup on scrambled eggs!!! Who does that???


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I suspect PH would give our resident Padre an A*


Most assuredly!

And not only b/c I'm Catholic, either


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Most assuredly!
> 
> And not only b/c I'm Catholic, either


I'll see you along the watchtower


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got the call!













From the Omega boutique. My orange-striped creamsicle nato is in.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Here’s a Panerai…


#Me too


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

At last some proper watches in this thread.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Here’s the grade I’m wearing today.


Nice PADI @5959HH!! I really like these for weekends in the pool!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

5959HH said:


> PH I have a feeling it will soon disappear forever. It and probably the Milgauss. Both the Milly and AK are rather unique in having an iron core inside the case to augment antimagnetic aspects probably no longer needed.
> 
> Strangely enough I bought my AK on a lark and honestly said was not all that impressed when I bought it but found it really grew on me over time. Generally my experience is if I don’t love a watch initially, sooner than later I’ll hate it. My AK is a rare exception to that rule.


The first Rolex I ever wanted was actually the newest model Milgauss. Then I realized that it didn’t have a date, and when I thought my Rolex was going to be my “only watch”, I started looking at the Sub and GMT. Ultimately went for the GMT since “everyone had a Sub” (acquired in 2011 when you could walk in to almost any AD, take your pick of just about any model and even get a discount…)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> #Me too
> 
> View attachment 16288235


Submersible fam!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Wait so there are people that eat scrambled eggs _without_ ketchup (or better yet, K+Tabasco)? Good grief!


You should try scrambled eggs with Worcestershire sauce, that's another level!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> You should try scrambled eggs with Worcestershire sauce, that's another level!


That sounds worth a try, actually!

I had an uncle who was in my grandparents' generation who put cold baked beans on his vanilla ice cream. Think these beans...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> That sounds worth a try, actually!
> 
> I had an uncle who was in my grandparents' generation who put cold baked beans on his vanilla ice cream. Think these beans...


Black bean powder is better for adding protein to ice cream (or yogurt, which is what we do).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Black bean powder is better for adding protein to ice cream (or yogurt, which is what we do).


“….black bean powder + yogurt….”

A good old-fashioned hunger strike might look savory.

Come on.. ☠


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> That sounds worth a try, actually!
> 
> I had an uncle who was in my grandparents' generation who put cold baked beans on his vanilla ice cream. Think these beans...


It's must have been fun having dinner at his place 😂


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> And what’s wrong with that?


Nothing at all.


Purple Hayz said:


> But of course, my good man! Quick question, though. Does the same rule apply to the legendary John Deere Special Edition and the Heritage Green Bay?
> 
> View attachment 16287870
> 
> ...


Been fawning over that Deere-King for years


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> That sounds worth a try, actually!
> 
> I had an uncle who was in my grandparents' generation who put cold baked beans on his vanilla ice cream. Think these beans...


I'm down with black beans at least


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's must have been fun having dinner at his place 😂


There was always dinner music!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Who’s archie?


Archie Luxury, the self proclaimed Pontiff of WIS


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> I love reading Archie comics (Digest if am not mistaken) as a kid. Though i may empathize more with Jughead.


I watch Riverdale and my son asked me if I'm a 16 YO girl.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> But of course, my good man! Quick question, though. Does the same rule apply to the legendary John Deere Special Edition and the Heritage Green Bay?
> 
> View attachment 16287870
> 
> ...


Wait? what? Is that a real thing?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Most assuredly!
> 
> And not only b/c I'm Catholic, either


Simon is an Anglican if that makes any difference, but so am I.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Simon is an Anglican if that makes any difference, but so am I.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Thoughts on the new Seiko Prospex Solar Speedtimer?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

PADI!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> I'll see you along the watchtower


One of the best songs ever written (TY, Mr. Dylan) and a recording for the ages.






I still get chills during the song's opening. Just amazing...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Thoughts on the new Seiko Prospex Solar Speedtimer?


This little thing?










Waiting anxiously.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This little thing?
> 
> View attachment 16288561
> 
> ...


I don't like the pushers and the X, @BigSeikoFan!! Just my 2 cents!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> That sounds worth a try, actually!
> 
> I had an uncle who was in my grandparents' generation who *put cold baked beans on his vanilla ice cream*. Think these beans...


Why would anyone do that?! 🤢


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Simon is an Anglican if that makes any difference, but so am I.


Makes no more difference to me than I imagine it would to him. Or Him.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Number 5 on the list!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Remember I said that I got the call?

Well, I thought it was for my orange NATO.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

And they served me a McCallan 12 triple cask as well. Very classy guys here at the Vancouver Omega Boutique.

I put deposits down on two. So I guess this one will go to my lady. I will wait for mine.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> And they served me a McCallan 12 triple cask as well. Very classy guys here at the Vancouver Omega Boutique.
> 
> I put deposits down on two. So I guess this one will go to my lady. I will wait for mine.


Wow, finally the Snoopy is here! 👍🏻


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This little thing?
> 
> View attachment 16288561
> 
> ...


My local Seiko dealer has one for me to check out when my quarantine is over


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> And they served me a McCallan 12 triple cask as well. Very classy guys here at the Vancouver Omega Boutique.
> 
> I put deposits down on two. So I guess this one will go to my lady. I will wait for mine.












Breaking out the good stuff for this one. To you, brother Sappie, for landing another unicorn and giving us all something to smile about. Salud!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

JustAbe said:


> I don't like the pushers and the X, @BigSeikoFan!! Just my 2 cents!!! 👍🏼😷


Just goes to show what people like or not like. I'm perfectly ok with the X but the "5" in Seiko 5s are a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> And they served me a McCallan 12 triple cask as well. Very classy guys here at the Vancouver Omega Boutique.
> 
> I put deposits down on two. So I guess this one will go to my lady. I will wait for mine.


You dog!! HUGE congratulations!

Here's an Extra Big Like!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16288679
> 
> 
> Breaking out the good stuff for this one. To you, brother Sappie, for landing another unicorn and giving us all something to smile about. Salud!


Drinking pinot for Brother Sap.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> My local Seiko dealer has one for me to check out when my quarantine is over


If you decide to pass, I know someone who's interested...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You dog!! HUGE congratulations!
> 
> Here's an Extra Big Like!
> 
> View attachment 16288695


Haha, I don’t suck!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> And they served me a McCallan 12 triple cask as well. Very classy guys here at the Vancouver Omega Boutique.
> 
> I put deposits down on two. So I guess this one will go to my lady. I will wait for mine.


Holy smokes. Yeah, that’s the only Speedy I want besides the bog standard model.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One of the best songs ever written (TY, Mr. Dylan) and a recording for the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when I used to play the original by Dylan my dog used to howl and try to cover his ears 😄 I like both versions


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Wow, finally the Snoopy is here! 👍🏻


Snoopy for Sappie. Has a rhyme to it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

You know you're on to something when people play your song 30 years later... And counting.






Nice to see Clapton play like that; he knew Jimi was watching!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Holy smokes. Yeah, that’s the only Speedy I want besides the bog standard model.


I find the bog standard model kind of boring TBH. Glad my son likes it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I find the bog standard model kind of boring TBH. Glad my son likes it.


I kind of like the standard Speedy, a kind of no frills decent watch to have. Not unlike the Explorer in that sense.

But then again, that Snoopy 😍


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> That sounds worth a try, actually!
> 
> I had an uncle who was in my grandparents' generation who put cold baked beans on his vanilla ice cream. Think these beans...


I’ve had red bean ice cream…but…no to this! I can’t imagine how my lactose intolerance would be after a bowl of that combo. Then again, to each his own.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Gotta brag for a minute…just got home a while ago from my daughter’s hooding ceremony. She was introduced as Dr. S for the first time, tonight, after achieving her doctorate in nursing practice. I’m so proud of her. She got discouraged at times, but kept plugging away. Perseverance, dedication, hard work, focus, and achieving a worthy goal…what more can a parent ask from their kid? Wow!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Gotta brag for a minute…just got home a while ago from my daughter’s hooding ceremony. She was introduced as Dr. S for the first time, tonight, after achieving her doctorate in nursing practice. I’m so proud of her. She got discouraged at times, but kept plugging away. Perseverance, dedication, hard work, focus, and achieving a worthy goal…what more can a parent ask from their kid? Wow!


You have every reason to be the super-proud dad!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One of the best songs ever written (TY, Mr. Dylan) and a recording for the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge Like!!

Hendtix was otherworldly (Dave Mason on 12 string acoustic).

✈✈✈


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sugman said:


> Gotta brag for a minute…just got home a while ago from my daughter’s hooding ceremony. She was introduced as Dr. S for the first time, tonight, after achieving her doctorate in nursing practice. I’m so proud of her. She got discouraged at times, but kept plugging away. Perseverance, dedication, hard work, focus, and achieving a worthy goal…what more can a parent ask from their kid? Wow!


Very [very] well done by parents and daughter alike!

Huge. 👍🏼

😎


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Gotta brag for a minute…just got home a while ago from my daughter’s hooding ceremony. She was introduced as Dr. S for the first time, tonight, after achieving her doctorate in nursing practice. I’m so proud of her. She got discouraged at times, but kept plugging away. Perseverance, dedication, hard work, focus, and achieving a worthy goal…what more can a parent ask from their kid? Wow!


That’s great! Good to hear!

So do you call her Doctor Nurse? Or Nurse Doctor? 

But seriously, well done!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I find the bog standard model kind of boring TBH. Glad my son likes it.





mui.richard said:


> I kind of like the standard Speedy, a kind of no frills decent watch to have. Not unlike the Explorer in that sense.
> 
> But then again, that Snoopy 😍


I like the standard one for how plain and businesslike it is, like the measuring instrument it was designed to be and nothing else.

I like the Snoopy one 'cuz it looks like so much fun.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Gotta brag for a minute…just got home a while ago from my daughter’s hooding ceremony. She was introduced as Dr. S for the first time, tonight, after achieving her doctorate in nursing practice. I’m so proud of her. She got discouraged at times, but kept plugging away. Perseverance, dedication, hard work, focus, and achieving a worthy goal…what more can a parent ask from their kid? Wow!


That's outstanding. Hell, I'm proud any time I see someone going to school, period.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

No Speedy here so this will have to suffice...🤣


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugman said:


> Gotta brag for a minute…just got home a while ago from my daughter’s hooding ceremony. She was introduced as Dr. S for the first time, tonight, after achieving her doctorate in nursing practice. I’m so proud of her. She got discouraged at times, but kept plugging away. Perseverance, dedication, hard work, focus, and achieving a worthy goal…what more can a parent ask from their kid? Wow!


Seems I need to pour another drink . If there's any more awesome news, gents, feel free to let me know 

Sug I'd liken most doctoral programs to a cross between an unpaid internship, basic training, and prison, just not as fun. And the DNP is a particularly tough nut to crack (that's why most never go that far). Condensed timeframe (as little as two years in the most rigorous programs), tons of advanced clinical skills, and little margin for error. Hers is not the "doctorate" that can be spread out over 5-7 years, with the last two spent on a beach writing a dissertation. So Big Fat Congrats on your daughter's accomplishment, and the pride of knowing you got at least two things right (the other being that Road Glide, naturally ). Cheers! 🍻


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s on her wrist! She loves it!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s on her wrist! She loves _me_!


 Fixed it for you bro Sap 😉


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I remember when I used to play the original by Dylan my dog used to howl and try to cover his ears 😄 I like both versions





BigSeikoFan said:


> You know you're on to something when people play your song 30 years later... And counting.
> Nice to see Clapton play like that; he knew Jimi was watching!





[email protected] said:


> Huge Like!!
> 
> Hendtix was otherworldly (Dave Mason on 12 string acoustic).
> 
> ✈✈✈



Two additions, if I may, gents. The first is Paul Rose's masterful take. The vocals are merely "ok/good" but the guitar work is next level. 10 seconds in and you'll know why this one is required listening. Of course he's no Jimi (no one is), but it's still a killer cut. I think you'll dig it.







Second is Dave Mason's live rendition from 1975, which I actually got here from a fellow WIS years ago. Very few (and arguably, only Jimi and Clap) have done it better, IMO.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You have every reason to be the super-proud dad!
> View attachment 16288788


My children are also early achievers. Of course because of the mom. Despite the dad.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> Simon is an Anglican if that makes any difference, but so am I.


Yup -


JustAbe said:


> PADI!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16288548


one of my faves


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> One of the best songs ever written (TY, Mr. Dylan) and a recording for the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Dylan a writing genius - Hendrix's version is the classic
but have always loved this phrasing of it by the great Canadian oak, Neil Young






and this trio is pretty awesome - Marcus Mumford is awesome alongside these musical legends - he is very gifted n very underrated IMHO


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Makes no more difference to me than I imagine it would to him. Or Him.


None - preach it


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> And they served me a McCallan 12 triple cask as well. Very classy guys here at the Vancouver Omega Boutique.
> 
> I put deposits down on two. So I guess this one will go to my lady. I will wait for mine.


VERY nice!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Who exactly is @Purple Hayz in the watch collecting world!! 🤣 A nobody that is trying very hard to be somebody!!! 😂


@Purple Hayz is one of the originals buddy. I learnt plenty from him. His return to this thread should be celebrated not mocked.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Galaga said:


> @Purple Hayz is one of the originals buddy. I learnt plenty from him. His return to this thread should be celebrated not mocked.


I am not impressed, and good for you, you can keep on celebrating!! 😇😊


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Before i totally retire from watch collecting in 2026, was thinking of getting a turquoise dial, a meteorite dial and a skeleton/see through dial. Ive already identified the turquoise i would get. Iffy on the meteorite. Have some possibilities on the see-through/skeleton.

just thought, would this qualify as partially see-through?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got the Xperia Pro-I and here's a quick and dirty - JPG straight out of the phone, no adjustments.

I say it's decent. 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Love the kakume bro Dick


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Seems I need to pour another drink . If there's any more awesome news, gents, feel free to let me know
> 
> Sug I'd liken most doctoral programs to a cross between an unpaid internship, basic training, and prison, just not as fun. And the DNP is a particularly tough nut to crack (that's why most never go that far). Condensed timeframe (as little as two years in the most rigorous programs), tons of advanced clinical skills, and little margin for error. Hers is not the "doctorate" that can be spread out over 5-7 years, with the last two spent on a beach writing a dissertation. So Big Fat Congrats on your daughter's accomplishment, and the pride of knowing you got at least two things right (the other being that Road Glide, naturally ). Cheers! 🍻


You are correct…lots of schoolwork and unpaid clinical requirements, a thesis, and she added on an acute care specialty. She surely busted her butt.



Sappie66 said:


> So do you call her Doctor Nurse? Or Nurse Doctor?


First thing I said to her was that I’m really proud of my Doctor Nurse. I think I’m going to have something made for her that says that.

And thanks to all for the kind words.

As for the Road Glide…a great choice for days with my 11y y.o. son.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> Two additions, if I may, gents. The first is Paul Rose's masterful take. The vocals are merely "ok/good" but the guitar work is next level. 10 seconds in and you'll know why this one is required listening. Of course he's no Jimi (no one is), but it's still a killer cut. I think you'll dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Purple Hayz -

Many thanks for the Paul Rose link. I haven’t been familiar with him or his work but a quick read-in mentions support from the late Rory Gallagher and that’s real currency. Great WT clip there. 👍🏼


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady now has the Silver Snoopy Award complete set:


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> That’s great! Good to hear!
> 
> So do you call her Doctor Nurse? Or Nurse Doctor?
> 
> But seriously, well done!


You joke but that is actually a kinda contentious topic in some medical areas. The MD/DOs are kinda protective of the term "doctor" versus the NPs and the like that have also achieved a PhD and earned the title of "doctor".

To be fair, the PhDs got there first, so I prefer the term chirurgeon for surgeons and "quack" for the other MDs


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> And they served me a McCallan 12 triple cask as well. Very classy guys here at the Vancouver Omega Boutique.
> 
> I put deposits down on two. So I guess this one will go to my lady. I will wait for mine.


GotDAMN! Yet no pics of the back? I'm dying to see that in motion in person. Definitely a grail piece. That thing is what, $9K retail but 3-4x GM?

If you loan that to your lady, I hope you get to "rocket to the moon" so to speak


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Gotta brag for a minute…just got home a while ago from my daughter’s hooding ceremony. She was introduced as Dr. S for the first time, tonight, after achieving her doctorate in nursing practice. I’m so proud of her. She got discouraged at times, but kept plugging away. Perseverance, dedication, hard work, focus, and achieving a worthy goal…what more can a parent ask from their kid? Wow!


Similarly bragging --

Cousin in NYC earned her doctor certification last week; also last week, niece in Korea passed her certification for occupational therapy (still has another year of classes; general studies, I think, to graduate); MrsBS is on track to graduate and certify next summer for sonography. 

Another niece changed her major from physics to art, so we dunno wtf is in her future. LOL


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s on her wrist! She loves it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> GotDAMN! Yet no pics of the back? I'm dying to see that in motion in person. Definitely a grail piece. That thing is what, $9K retail but 3-4x GM?
> 
> If you loan that to your lady, I hope you get to "rocket to the moon" so to speak


It’s hers! I ordered 2, I’ll wait for mine.

And yeah.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Before i totally retire from watch collecting in 2026, was thinking of getting a turquoise dial, a meteorite dial and a skeleton/see through dial. Ive already identified the turquoise i would get. Iffy on the meteorite. Have some possibilities on the see-through/skeleton.
> 
> just thought, would this qualify as partially see-through?
> View attachment 16289143


How about this one, it's turquoise AND a skeleton, two for the price of one! Forget about the meteorite dial, you'll get bored with it quickly.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> Two additions, if I may, gents. The first is Paul Rose's masterful take. The vocals are merely "ok/good" but the guitar work is next level. 10 seconds in and you'll know why this one is required listening. Of course he's no Jimi (no one is), but it's still a killer cut. I think you'll dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great music!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Before i totally retire from watch collecting in 2026, was thinking of getting a turquoise dial, a meteorite dial and a skeleton/see through dial. Ive already identified the turquoise i would get. Iffy on the meteorite. Have some possibilities on the see-through/skeleton.
> 
> just thought, would this qualify as partially see-through?
> View attachment 16289143


Probably? But a watch like that seems to be in a class of its own!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about this one, it's turquoise AND a skeleton, two for the price of one! Forget about the meteorite dial, you'll get bored with it quickly.
> 
> View attachment 16289505


I want a dial made of actual turquoise. Not just turquoise color. Though i have an incoming next year with a dial in turquoise color.

one of my candidates for a skeleton is the Epic X. Wacha think?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> You joke but that is actually a kinda contentious topic in some medical areas. The MD/DOs are kinda protective of the term "doctor" versus the NPs and the like that have also achieved a PhD and earned the title of "doctor".
> 
> To be fair, the PhDs got there first, so I prefer the term chirurgeon for surgeons and "quack" for the other MDs


Yep…seen it in action. I was the lead health physicist for a group that worked closely with the medical community for 18 years. I used to get a kick out of how some folks would throw titles around.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> My children are also early achievers. Of course because of the mom. Despite the dad.


Godfrey

My eldest daughter actually placed in two categories in an international ballet competition. She improved on her performance last year. The results were released just this Monday. Obviously she got her dancing talent from her dad.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Yep…seen it in action. I was the lead health physicist for a group that worked closely with the medical community for 18 years.* I used to get a kick out of how some folks would throw titles around.*


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Yep…seen it in action. I was the lead health physicist for a group that worked closely with the medical community for 18 years. I used to get a kick out of how some folks would throw titles around.


I had a colleague once who had two PhDs and four masters degree plus her bachelor’s degree. I think she managed to indicate all her degrees (except the Bachelor’s) in her signature block.

something like:

Dr. (Name), PhD, MBA, MS, MA, MNSA


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

DP


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I want a dial made of actual turquoise. Not just turquoise color. Though i have an incoming next year with a dial in turquoise color.
> 
> one of my candidates for a skeleton is the Epic X. Wacha think?


I know about the DD you are waiting for, I was just pulling your leg.

A Jacob & Co? God no, and this one is a mix between an Ulysse Nardin and a Roger Dubuis, I would rather go for a Hublot, even the turquoise one!

If you want a skeleton/see through that is respectable without breaking the bank, I don't see anything other than a GP Laureato or an APRO.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you decide to pass, I know someone who's interested...


I was definitely going to let you know ASAP. I think he has 3 of the 4 models (all but the blue w/red writing on the bezel).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> DP


Doctor of Posting?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know about the DD you are waiting for, I was just pulling your leg.
> 
> A Jacob & Co? God no, and this one is a mix between an Ulysse Nardin and a Roger Dubuis, I would rather go for a Hublot, even the turquoise one!
> 
> If you want a skeleton/see through that is respectable without breaking the bank, I don't see anything other than a GP Laureato or an APRO.


I think it’s the most wearable Jacob & Co.

but i decided to just wait for you to send me the 11-03.

i dont mind breaking the bank for as long as not my account.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s on her wrist! She loves it!


"With this Snoopy I thee wed..." _snickering_


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

ithardin said:


> "With this Snoopy I thee wed..." _snickering_


If they do get married just imagine the prenup dealing with all the watches! Joint custody agreements I'm sure :, p


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> My eldest daughter actually placed in two categories in an international ballet competition. She improved on her performance last year. The results were released just this Monday.* Obviously she got her dancing talent from her dad.*


Oh, she's adopted, then?

(took me two hours to come up with that line)


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> And they served me a McCallan 12 triple cask as well. Very classy guys here at the Vancouver Omega Boutique.
> 
> I put deposits down on two. So I guess this one will go to my lady. I will wait for mine.


Congrats @Sappie66!! I totally forgot about this one. Already been released?! I need to talk to Omega and give them an offer they can't refuse. Oh, I heard horses are costly these days. 😜 Lovely mate, enjoy and wear it in good health, Sir!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16278385


Glad to see you're alive and well! I learned much from your posts and I'm looking forward to more movement data and analysis. I can overlook your dissing of the green Alpinist, which is still one of my favourites.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> "With this Snoopy I thee wed..." _snickering_


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

A pic she sent to me. I was wondering what watch she was going to wear today!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16290053
> 
> View attachment 16290054


Extraordinary shirt - quite remarkable - beautiful even


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sugman said:


> Yep…seen it in action. I was the lead health physicist for a group that worked closely with the medical community for 18 years. I used to get a kick out of how some folks would throw titles around.


I have a pal, now retired, who was a medical Doctor (UK) and also earned by research both an MD and a PHD. When speaking at a conference in Germany, he was introduced as "Dr Dr xyz" - his opening line was "well if we are being formal, it's technically Dr Dr Dr"

Ironically, in the UK, if you attain senior consultant status in a hospital or are a surgeon, you are no longer addressed as Dr but as Mr - I think it a strange inverse snobbery


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> You joke but that is actually a kinda contentious topic in some medical areas. The MD/DOs are kinda protective of the term "doctor" versus the NPs and the like that have also achieved a PhD and earned the title of "doctor".
> 
> To be fair, the PhDs got there first, so I prefer the term chirurgeon for surgeons and "quack" for the other MDs


^This

Over the course of my career, I've watched (with a certain amusement) the periodic episodes of this "only in Academia" debate. As a former academic with primarily Ph.D colleagues but plenty of joint MD/Ph.Ds (and even just MDs) as study co-investigators and stake holders, I would say the unschooled physicians usually took the worst of it, in a (mostly) polite but oft repeated exchange that went a bit like this:

-MD: So why _do _you guys/gals call yourselves "doctors?"
-Ph.D: You mean, aside from having completed a doctoral program and earned a doctorate with the word "Doctor" printed fairly prominently on top?
-MD: Well, sure...but as a profession, I mean. Surely when the average American says "Doctor" they're thinking of us, right?
-Ph.D: Most Americans also think "mischievious" is a word (and cock up the pronunciation accordingly).
-MD: Yeah but the word "Doctor" itself is...
-Ph.D: [interjects] *literally Latin for "TEACHER!" *Or did they not teach "google" in Med School?
-MD: Actually, I learned it long before that, when I googled "professor vs. physician salaries" and saw how much more money I would make.
-Ph.D: Arrogant pr!ck. Buy me lunch?
MD: Sure thing, _Doctor!_

Obviously the last three lines are a minor embellishment, but you get the point. And to be fair, most physicians I knew were familiar with the etymology of the term, or at least understood that it derived from the name of their degree, not their profession, and most Ph.Ds didn't care either way. Personally, I was amused (or at most, mildly annoyed) only by the rare physician (or, more frequently, "regular Joe") with the stones to take umbrage at the idea of Ph.Ds using the term "Doctor," which I likened to Jeep suing the Cherokee Nation for copyright infringement.

Truth be told, I always preferred "Professor" in Academia anyway, as it seemed the more accurate job description. Bickering over titles seems as pointless as the bi-weekly "Date vs. No Date" submariner "debate." _Horses for courses_, as our long-lost brother Cobia used to say.

Cheers,
PH

p.s. the correct answer is NO DATE. Suck it, cyclops!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> ^This
> 
> Over the course of my career, I've watched (with a certain amusement) the periodic episodes of this "only in Academia" debate. As a former academic with primarily Ph.D colleagues but plenty of joint MD/Ph.Ds (and even just MDs) as study co-investigators and stake holders, I would say the unschooled physicians usually took the worst of it, in a (mostly) polite but oft repeated exchange that went a bit like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> Extraordinary shirt - quite remarkable - beautiful even


Thank you, Padre @Simon!! You are too kind, Sir!! 😊 🙏 Sometimes I am in the mood for something different!! Work Christmas Party today!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, Padre @Simon!! You are too kind, Sir!! 😊 🙏 Sometimes I am in the mood for something different!! Work Christmas Party today!! 👍🏼😷


It looks almost like embroidered vestments  when we wear these its always a Christ-Mass party


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> I have a pal, now retired, who was a medical Doctor (UK) and also earned by research both an MD and a PHD. When speaking at a conference in Germany, he was introduced as "Dr Dr xyz" - his opening line was "well if we are being formal, it's technically Dr Dr Dr"
> 
> Ironically, in the UK, if you attain senior consultant status in a hospital or are a surgeon, you are no longer addressed as Dr but as Mr - I think it a strange inverse snobbery


Not all consultants get the Mr. title, only consultant surgeons. That is a throwback to the past, as Barbers were the only professionals with razors that knew about sterilization and could perform minor surgeries. So it was, call for Mr. XYZ, the barber, for circumcision or the like, so the title stuck for Consultant Surgeons. 👍🏼😷


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Galaga said:


> @Purple Hayz is one of the originals buddy. I learnt plenty from him. His return to this thread should be celebrated not mocked.


'Preciate ya, bro. Though I wouldn't hold your breath. Dude seems to have little interest in watches beyond ROI and props for his daily photoshoots anyway.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> ^This
> 
> Over the course of my career, I've watched (with a certain amusement) the periodic episodes of this "only in Academia" debate. As a former academic with primarily Ph.D colleagues but plenty of joint MD/Ph.Ds (and even just MDs) as study co-investigators and stake holders, I would say the unschooled physicians usually took the worst of it, in a (mostly) polite but oft repeated exchange that went a bit like this:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that’s about the way I remember it. A couple of MD/PhDs, a couple of MDs and a couple of PhDs in my group…often trying to prove themselves as the smartest in the room. One thing they had in common: They could squeeze 6 pennies out of a nickel. I know not all are like that, but it was another amusing thing to watch at the time.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SSK877 said:


> Glad to see you're alive and well! I learned much from your posts and I'm looking forward to more movement data and analysis. I can overlook your dissing of the green Alpinist, which is still one of my favourites.


Many thanks, brother, on both counts. It's good to be back.  

But you should know by now that the green Alpinist, like the Royal Oak, is just one of those cool grooves that doesn't quite sing to me, one of several significant, well-regarded watches I might not buy but would certainly gladly own, if nothing else than to share in my WIS homies' enjoyment of them. 

In fact I've even _recommended _the Alpinist in at least half a dozen "Buy this or that?" threads. Granted, the alternatives were mostly Invictas, but ya gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> I am not impressed 😇😊


Nor am I "impressed" with quantum field theory.

Probably for the same reasons.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

"Be careful whose advice you buy but be patient with those who supply it
Advice is a form of nostalgia. Dispensing it is a way of fishing the past
From the disposal, wiping it off, painting over the ugly parts
And recycling it for more than it's worth."


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s on her wrist! She loves it!


It’ll make a nice threesome 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugman said:


> Yeah, that’s about the way I remember it. A couple of MD/PhDs, a couple of MDs and a couple of PhDs in my group…often trying to prove themselves as the smartest in the room. One thing they had in common: They could squeeze 6 pennies out of a nickel. I know not all are like that, but it was another amusing thing to watch at the time.


Truth.

Endless egos and the insatiable quest for validation and admirers. Thankfully we both came to our senses and took up watch-collecting instead.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> Nor am I "impressed" with quantum field theory.
> 
> Probably for the same reasons.


Oh quantum theory has its uses: “Dear, why didn’t this “x” thing work out like you said it would?” “Quantum mechanics, Dear; no one knows….” “Oh.” “Dinner?”

I love science. 👹


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sugman said:


> They could squeeze 6 pennies out of a nickel.


Some of us @Sugman can even squeeze a dime or more out of a nickel!! 🧐🤩😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Latest market update!! The bubble is still conforming to the "quantum field theory." 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anybody have data for this hideous contraption? 👍🏼😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

@JustAbe and @Purple Hayz, does this scene remind you of something?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> @JustAbe and @Purple Hayz, does this scene remind you of something?


I am celebrating the "Archie Luxury" of this thread, past and present!!! 😂😂😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> If they do get married just imagine the prenup dealing with all the watches! Joint custody agreements I'm sure :, p


Would Sapp be lawyering for himself?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Still at the top of the list!!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> I am a regular guy and fully vaccinated, too (wink).


Nice to meet you, "regular guy"



JustAbe said:


> Watches are not status symbols for me!


Couldn't agree more.



JustAbe said:


> I do not flaunt my wealth.


I respect your humility.



JustAbe said:


> It is the people on this thread and not the watches that matter!! 🧐🤔


So true. Please, continue




JustAbe said:


> BTW, Mr. Hairless Bare Chest La Dolce Vita Junk Collector... 🧐🤔





JustAbe said:


> I am not impressed @Purple Hayz!! 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JustAbe said:


> We have more than 700 watches...and are regular customers at a Rolex Boutique





JustAbe said:


> I regularly buy watches for myself, my immediate family, extended family, and gifts on different occasions for family and friends





JustAbe said:


> I did not walk in off the street, and I am not a first-time customer. I got a call to come in and look at their new stock. I was met by a person I've never dealt with before, but he knew I was coming...he presented the watches at a desk, on a tray, away from other customers.... (It pays to pay the right people for the longterm)"





JustAbe said:


> Latest market update!! 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> 'Preciate ya, bro. Though I wouldn't hold your breath. Dude seems to have little interest in watches beyond ROI and props for his daily photoshoots anyway.


There’s an element of that in all of us however some are at DEFCON 5 levels. It’s the main reason why this joint has turned into a cesspool.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> p.s. the correct answer is NO DATE. Suck it, cyclops!


You know I'd love nothing more than to agree with you....

But then we would both be wrong!

I too used to detest the Cyclops with every inch of my fiber, right up until I needed bifocals.

At that moment I realized that form truly does follow function, and it really is all downhill after 40. 🤣


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm sitting here watching "Iron Fist" on Netflix & I can't get a good look at the watch Ward Meachum is wearing. It looks like a Patek.

Can anyone confirm/deny/enlighten?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> You know I'd love nothing more than to agree with you....
> 
> But then we would both be wrong!
> 
> ...


Yeah…my eyes are perfect, but my damn arms ain’t long enough.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Would Sapp be lawyering for himself?


I’ll retain you Pong, as my consigliere.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Similarly bragging --
> 
> Cousin in NYC earned her doctor certification last week; also last week, niece in Korea passed her certification for occupational therapy (still has another year of classes; general studies, I think, to graduate); MrsBS is on track to graduate and certify next summer for sonography.
> 
> Another niece changed her major from physics to art, so we dunno wtf is in her future. LOL


Yep, my son graduated with a BA in English Literature. I keep telling him between drinking sessions that even Hemingway wrote stuff.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Simon said:


> It looks almost like embroidered vestments  when we wear these its always a Christ-Mass party


I used to love serving as an altar boy during Midnight Mass when I was a lad. I had a great friend and mentor who was an Anglican Priest. He died at the age of 36 from a heart attack. That was my first crisis of faith. The last couple of years have not helped.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Yep, my son graduated with a BA in English Literature. I keep telling him between drinking sessions that even Hemingway wrote stuff.


What would you do with a BA in English?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> What would you do with a BA in English?


Both my folks have a BA in English. It was the en vogue pre-law course during their day.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> There’s an element of that in all of us however some are at DEFCON 5 levels. It’s the main reason why this joint has turned into a cesspool.


Wasnt this a cesspool from the get go? 

for what it’s worth, i think it may be the most beautiful cesspool there is.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I used to love serving as an altar boy during Midnight Mass when I was a lad. I had a great friend and mentor who was an Anglican Priest. He died at the age of 36 from a heart attack. That was my first crisis of faith. The last couple of years have not helped.


I served as an altar boy once. For our high school graduation mass.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The boss gave me new sneakers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

A client gave me a montblanc for pen.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Another client gave me and the boss a his and hers Habring2


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Good day i think


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ll retain you Pong, as my consigliere.


Like Vincenzo?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Still at the top of the list!!
> View attachment 16290541


I love the shirt and the watch


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Both my folks have a BA in English. It was the en vogue pre-law course during their day.


He was an excellent student. His tutors tried to talk him into a PHD. I want him to add a Advanced Diploma in Teaching because he works in Childcare and he would get more money as a teacher than as an assistant, but he won't listen to me because
A) I am his father and
B) I have a boring Business Degree so what would I know.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Like Vincenzo?


Can you dress as well? I know you have the watches.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Like Vincenzo?


Exactly


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Can you dress as well? I know you have the watches.


Actually, yes.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I didn’t realise Mr Chow was in The Godfather.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

She let me wear it for a few seconds!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> @JustAbe and @Purple Hayz, does this scene remind you of something?


Indeed, sir. It reminds me of times long since past--when the writing, humor, content, and _character_ were all leagues above the big budget, low IQ drivel shown above. It reminds of how much better a time could be had with something 1/10th the (studio) budget and 10x the quality:






Where there was once witty, funny, and clever dialog we now find only a garishly costumed, camera mugging buffoon (Brooks, I believe) speaking gibberish and goading those around him into doing the same. Perhaps there are some things money alone cannot buy? 

But since we're on the topic of film I thought I'd share one of my personal favs with you. It's a tale of a skilled but world-weary traveler-king on a quest of discovery, eager to reconnect with old allies and forge new ones to share in his quest to locate a "grail"--probably the JLC Reverso Complication a Triptyque.  But no sooner does our traveler's journey begin when he is confronted by an obstacle that he neither expected nor desired. A self-absorbed, foul-mouthed knight, festooned in high-priced duds and basking in the glow of his own greatness. And while the traveler offers the knight respect and invites him to share in the journey, the knight, you see, has no real interest in such things. He prefers only to stand on his perch looking knightly while the proles "oooohhh" and "ahhhhh" at his slickly polished armor, one of the 700+ sets of which he was "blessed" to happen upon courtesy of the local Armor Boutique.












Worse still, the knight, perhaps fearing he's been upstaged, boastfully taunts the traveler even as the latter makes clear he'd prefer to take his leave and move on. But _again _the "Knight," who is in fact no more skillful at combat than he is civility, persists on being an insufferable, incoherent nuisance anyway (and despite repeated warnings to buzz off), forcing the traveler-king to reduce this proud, but hilariously outmatched, pretender to a _still trash-talking _pile of limbs and attitude.










Monty Python. Great stuff. Too bad the silly little knight didn't have a buddy that could help him distinguish friend from foe, pick his battles, spot him a set of sword-resistant armor, or perhaps lend him a prosthetic limb (or 4). Cuz now it seems he has nary a leg to stand on.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> I used to love serving as an altar boy during Midnight Mass when I was a lad. I had a great friend and mentor who was an Anglican Priest. He died at the age of 36 from a heart attack. That was my first crisis of faith. The last couple of years have not helped.


Really sorry to hear that Pete - that is yet another senseless tragedy that confronts us with the biggest questions we have for God one day


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

You stopped grading, I see!! So all good, you are capable of learning after all. So still F, and that goes for the sidekick too!!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Heavy metal today


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Oh quantum theory has its uses: “Dear, why didn’t this “x” thing work out like you said it would?” “Quantum mechanics, Dear; no one knows….” “Oh.” “Dinner?”
> 
> I love science.


A colleague of mine is working with quantum economics and ecology.

I had never heard of quantum economics until he described his research interests.

I wonder if/when someone will write a thesis on quantum economics and this Rolex phenomenon.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

StephenCanale said:


> You know I'd love nothing more than to agree with you....
> 
> But then we would both be wrong!
> 
> ...


Readers only cost a few dollars. But diversity is good according to IPBES 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> She let me wear it for a few seconds!


Any chance of seeing the backside, of Snoopy not the she 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> A colleague of mine is working with quantum economics and ecology.
> 
> I had never heard of quantum economics until he described his research interests.
> 
> ...


I watched Quantum Leap on TV as a kid.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Any chance of seeing the backside, of Snoopy not the she
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I thought you wanted to see Sapp’s.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Jenna, want to see Sappie's butt?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Readers only cost a few dollars. But diversity is good according to IPBES
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Man, even my readers have to be prescription. None of the off-the-shelf ones are strong enough (or correct for my astigmatism).

And yeah, it was right after I turned 40 when the doc said, “You know, you could use bifocals now.” I resisted for another couple years, then decided to have them give me separate reading glasses. So now I have readers in the same plastic frame that they give recruits in boot camp.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Man, even my readers have to be prescription. None of the off-the-shelf ones are strong enough (or correct for my astigmatism).
> 
> And yeah, it was right after I turned 40 when the doc said, “You know, you could use bifocals now.” I resisted for another couple years, then decided to have them give me separate reading glasses. So now I have readers in the same plastic frame that they give recruits in boot camp.


Yup, finally bit the bullet and got readers for when I have contacts in and bifocals for when I'm just wearing glasses.

And then TODAY they announce approval for eye drops that give you 6 hours of improved close distance vision, perfect for when I wan tto paint a mini or work on a watch


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Yup, finally bit the bullet and got readers for when I have contacts in and bifocals for when I'm just wearing glasses.
> 
> And then TODAY they announce approval for eye drops that give you 6 hours of improved close distance vision, perfect for when I wan tto paint a mini or work on a watch


I have readers all over the place. Hehe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I have readers all over the place. Hehe.


Godfrey

am too lazy to bring one all the time. So i have one at all my desks and my cars and my work bag. Problem is when on the move without my work bag. I dont have access to readers.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I have readers all over the place. Hehe.


Nope, no readers here. Bifocals only. Can't be bothered to switched glasses when I'm trying to peep through a viewfinder the size of a quarter.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, no readers here. Bifocals only. Can't be bothered to switched glasses when I'm trying to peep through a viewfinder the size of a quarter.


I think i have one bifocals. Maybe the one in the car i drive. Rarely use it though.

i used to carry around bifocals. A gift from the boss. Expensive piece. Then i lost it after watching a basketball game. So stopped bringing glasses then. And just had lots of cheap ones all over the places where i expect to do some reading.

i understand there are even trifocals now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Speaking of viewfinder, remember when I said I believe the Sony Xperia Pro-I to be "not just a gimmick", even though it's image circle doesn't utilize the entire 1" CMOS sensor?

Here's another quick and dirty. No processing, straight out of camera jpeg cropped for composition only.

It's really not bad at all, much better than most (all?) phone cameras I've ever tried. Obviously it's not a DSLR but I think this can easily serve as my walk around camera without having to actually carry a camera. @BigSeikoFan this could be your prayer answered.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I think i have one bifocals. Maybe the one in the car i drive. Rarely use it though.
> 
> i used to carry around bifocals. A gift from the boss. Expensive piece. Then i lost it after watching a basketball game. So stopped bringing glasses then. And just had lots of cheap ones all over the places where i expect to do some reading.
> 
> i understand there are even trifocals now.


Oops, my bad. I was thinking progressive but typed bifocals...😅

I only have one pair of progressive lenses.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> And then TODAY they announce approval for eye drops that give you 6 hours of improved close distance vision, perfect for when I wan tto paint a mini or work on a watch


Nooooo waaaayyyyyy









These New Eye Drops Could Lessen the Need of Reading Glasses for Millions of People


VUITY, FDA-approved eyedrops that treat age-related blurry vision, are available to millions of Americans who suffer from presbyopia. Learn more here.




www.health.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey Jenna, want to see Sappie's butt?
> 
> View attachment 16291453


She doesn’t know what she’s missing.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Bought a classy pair of handmade Italian shoes today in a charity shop - they were quite pricey at £50, but the vendor said seemingly worth quite a bit more!!! Not my usual style (I'm more heavy country Northampton brogues or Dr Martens boots) - they genuinely made me think of the stylish brothers here: @Panerol Forte and @JustAbe - what swung it was they were exactly my size - 10.5 G - I'm gonna keep them n wear em for my eldest boy's wedding this next summer. They are very finely made - not been worn - the sole is designed very thin (I'd wear through in no time but should manage a wedding n dance) - may try em out Christmas Day


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> Bought a classy pair of handmade Italian shoes today in a charity shop - they were quite pricey at £50, but the vendor said seemingly worth quite a bit more!!! Not my usual style (I'm more heavy country Northampton brogues or Dr Martens boots) - they genuinely made me think of the stylish brothers here: @Panerol Forte and @JustAbe - what swung it was they were exactly my size - 10.5 G - I'm gonna keep them n wear em for my eldest boy's wedding this next summer. They are very finely made - not been worn - the sole is designed very thin (I'd wear through in no time but should manage a wedding n dance) - may try em out Christmas Day
> 
> View attachment 16291962


They look marvy!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My two middle Littles (4 & 5 years old) are currently playing a game they call "in the dark."

Am I evil for thinking about getting a weight plate from downstairs? Lol


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Oops, my bad. I was thinking progressive but typed bifocals...😅
> 
> I only have one pair of progressive lenses.


That’s what i meant too bro. My bifocals actually have progressive lenses.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> She doesn’t know what she’s missing.


I dont mind not knowing myself.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I dont mind not knowing myself.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> Bought a classy pair of handmade Italian shoes today in a charity shop - they were quite pricey at £50, but the vendor said seemingly worth quite a bit more!!! Not my usual style (I'm more heavy country Northampton brogues or Dr Martens boots) - they genuinely made me think of the stylish brothers here: @Panerol Forte and @JustAbe - what swung it was they were exactly my size - 10.5 G - I'm gonna keep them n wear em for my eldest boy's wedding this next summer. They are very finely made - not been worn - the sole is designed very thin (I'd wear through in no time but should manage a wedding n dance) - may try em out Christmas Day
> 
> View attachment 16291962


Congrats, Padre @Simon!! Lovely, and the leather looks soft and comfy. Enjoy and congrats to Jr. too!! 🤩😎😍 👍🏼😷


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Simon said:


> Heavy metal today
> View attachment 16291162


Holy Toledo! Padre gotta ploprof?! Why I am never told these things?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Almost had a preowned black Explorer II yesterday, a 216570. Three years old with valid papers, two years remaing on factory warranty, and purchased from an AD here in town. However, SA who is actually the owner where I was buying it - not a Rolex AD, started getting really douchey about taking the time to size it properly for me.

I used to do all my own sizine, but the issues I now have with my dominant hand usually cause me to need help these days. I'll admit I'm fussy to get the best fit for mysely, sometimes re-installing a removed link in favor of micro adjustments, etc. But when I'm spending close to $3K over msrp for a worn, albeit very nice and desirable, three year old watch it's going to have been fitted to my best preference without any shyte from the person I'm giving my money to.

That said, when he complained about putting a link back in, I handed him back the unsigned register printout and asked him to void the sale.

I've bought some new Breitling and Seiko stuff there in the past, but I won't be going back. No big loss to me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

New Grand Seiko arrives Monday!😎


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16291973
> 
> My two middle Littles (4 & 5 years old) are currently playing a game they call "in the dark."
> 
> Am I evil for thinking about getting a weight plate from downstairs? Lol


Haha. When we were children, I used to talk my little sister into hiding in the clothes hamper and then sit on the lid. It was funny to me at the time.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Right now, it's 59° F and raining at 4:30 pm. Tomorrow morning it will be 32° and sunny. Crazy!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Almost had a preowned black Explorer II yesterday, a 216570. Two years old with valid papers, two years remaing on factory warranty, and purchased from an AD here in town. However, SA who is actually the owner where I was buying it - not an AD, started getting really douchey about taking the time to size it properly for me.
> 
> I used to do all my own sizine, but the issues I now have with my dominant hand usually cause me to need help these days. I'll admit I'm fussy to get the best fit for mysely, sometimes re-installing a removed link in favor of micro adjustments, etc. But when I'm spending close to $3K over msrp for a worn, albeit very nice and desirable, three year old watch it's going to have been fitted to my best preference without any shyte from the person I'm giving my money to.
> 
> ...


Absolutely inexcusable, and no way to treat even a new customer, much less a return one. You made the right choice. Big  for that AD


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> New Grand Seiko arrives Monday!😎


Correction. TWO right choices


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16291973
> 
> My two middle Littles (4 & 5 years old) are currently playing a game they call "in the dark."
> 
> Am I evil for thinking about getting a weight plate from downstairs? Lol


Only if you forget to cut a breathing hole. Also, prepare the "teachable lesson" speech for the Mrs. in advance--I'd go with "pitfalls of crawling into confined spaces." Rehearsal and convincing delivery are essential. Failure will result in a guaranteed night on the couch (or it really goes south, the garage).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Almost had a preowned black Explorer II yesterday, a 216570. Two years old with valid papers, two years remaing on factory warranty, and purchased from an AD here in town. However, SA who is actually the owner where I was buying it - not an AD, started getting really douchey about taking the time to size it properly for me.
> 
> I used to do all my own sizine, but the issues I now have with my dominant hand usually cause me to need help these days. I'll admit I'm fussy to get the best fit for mysely, sometimes re-installing a removed link in favor of micro adjustments, etc. But when I'm spending close to $3K over msrp for a worn, albeit very nice and desirable, three year old watch it's going to have been fitted to my best preference without any shyte from the person I'm giving my money to.
> 
> ...


Rule #1 of selling: Don’t be a dick.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Absolutely inexcusable, and no way to treat even a new customer, much less a return one. You made the right choice. Big  for that AD





BarracksSi said:


> Rule #1 of selling: Don’t be a dick.


You know, sometimes these SAs lose sight of the fact that some folks just don't NEED another watch, Rolex or not. Now if it were brand new at MSRP, I'd have taken it as is to my #1 sizing guy and he would have taken care of me. He just doesn't need to be bothered with all of my watch collecting moves.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16291586


Is that your uni?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> That said, when he complained about putting a link back in, I handed him back the unsigned register printout and asked him to void the sale.


If I were you, I would realize that I walked away (in part) because some part of me really didn't like the deal in the first place.

Maybe it's the price (3K above MSRP) or that the watch really didn't mean that much to me.

You alluded to both yourself.

Regardless, it's always funny to me (the sad kinda funny) how many people in sales and service positions just don't have any real grasp of sales or service.

Most aren't particularly introspective either. Odds are this poor soul is telling the same story from his (clueless) perspective about how customers are "so unreasonable nowadays" and "this untitled jerk just walked away from a sale because I wouldn't install a link for him on demand!"

With any luck, he'll view the event in perspective and it will be a much needed wake-up call - but I wouldn't put money on it.

For what it's worth, I try to have some sympathy with people like this whenever possible. Happy people leading fulfilling lives generally don't behave this way.

I'd still most likely have walked away just as you did, but I'd just do so with the understanding of how miserable he must be at the end of each day.

Can't say as I always succeed in the attempt.. but I try,


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> If they do get married just imagine the prenup dealing with all the watches! Joint custody agreements I'm sure :, p


As I recall Sappie is a divorce lawyer but doubtful he would ever need his own services should he take the plunge.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> Congrats @Sappie66!! I totally forgot about this one. Already been released?! I need to talk to Omega and give them an offer they can't refuse. Oh, I heard horses are costly these days.  Lovely mate, enjoy and wear it in good health, Sir!!


Abe I doubt that buying a horse would be terribly expensive for you. Buying stables to house the horse might though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16290053
> 
> View attachment 16290054


I like the colorful shirt too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16290056


That one too.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> A pic she sent to me. I was wondering what watch she was going to wear today!


Very cool looking watch she’s wearing Sap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Extraordinary shirt - quite remarkable - beautiful even


#nra which means never read ahead which I didn’t and agree with your comment. All my shirts are either blue, brown or shades of olive, mostly blue. How boring…


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> I have a pal, now retired, who was a medical Doctor (UK) and also earned by research both an MD and a PHD. When speaking at a conference in Germany, he was introduced as "Dr Dr xyz" - his opening line was "well if we are being formal, it's technically Dr Dr Dr"
> 
> Ironically, in the UK, if you attain senior consultant status in a hospital or are a surgeon, you are no longer addressed as Dr but as Mr - I think it a strange inverse snobbery


My dad who was also a surgeon that served in England for a time during WWII told me that he same thing. In fact many consider a PHD to be the only true doctorate.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> ^This
> 
> Over the course of my career, I've watched (with a certain amusement) the periodic episodes of this "only in Academia" debate. As a former academic with primarily Ph.D colleagues but plenty of joint MD/Ph.Ds (and even just MDs) as study co-investigators and stake holders, I would say the unschooled physicians usually took the worst of it, in a (mostly) polite but oft repeated exchange that went a bit like this:
> 
> ...


#neverrradahead
What I said earlier; the only true doctorate is a PhD. At one time the only true physicians were specialists in internal medicine and surgeons were barber surgeons. Ever hear the term “sawbones” and wonder its origin? What an age we live in PH! A knowledge explosion over the last 100 years simply mind boggling. The brilliance (and stupidity) of mankind is mind boggling.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> Not all consultants get the Mr. title, only consultant surgeons. That is a throwback to the past, as Barbers were the only professionals with razors that knew about sterilization and could perform minor surgeries. So it was, call for Mr. XYZ, the barber, for circumcision or the like, so the title stuck for Consultant Surgeons.


Correct. Hence the term barber surgeon.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> Truth.
> 
> Endless egos and the insatiable quest for validation and admirers. Thankfully we both came to our senses and took up watch-collecting instead.


Well said PH although a couple of watch collectors here are more equal than others.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> Does anybody have data for this hideous contraption?
> View attachment 16290325


Problem for me with the one and only G-Shock that I own is the only function I can remember is how to actuate is the button that illuminates the time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> Still at the top of the list!!
> View attachment 16290541


The shirt or the BLRO?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugman said:


> Yeah…my eyes are perfect, but my damn arms ain’t long enough.











You need to splurge a buy yourself one of these. I can read the time and date after cataract surgery even without readers. IMO best pilot watch Sinn makes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I used to love serving as an altar boy during Midnight Mass when I was a lad. I had a great friend and mentor who was an Anglican Priest. He died at the age of 36 from a heart attack. That was my first crisis of faith. The last couple of years have not helped.


Maybe consider reaching out to Fr Simon via PM. No one with half a brain says life is anything other than difficult, sometimes more than others.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Wasnt this a cesspool from the get go?
> 
> for what it’s worth, i think it may be the most beautiful cesspool there is.


For the most part we get along together here. Eventually.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> A client gave me a montblanc for pen.


Montblanc BP (broad) and RB refills are the best.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> He was an excellent student. His tutors tried to talk him into a PHD. I want him to add a Advanced Diploma in Teaching because he works in Childcare and he would get more money as a teacher than as an assistant, but he won't listen to me because
> A) I am his father and
> B) I have a boring Business Degree so what would I know.


Thing is what does he want?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Holy Toledo! Padre gotta ploprof?! Why I am never told these things?


And it fits his big wrist very well


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Is that your uni?


Nope. My boss’ sorority.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I think i have one bifocals. Maybe the one in the car i drive. Rarely use it though.
> 
> i used to carry around bifocals. A gift from the boss. Expensive piece. Then i lost it after watching a basketball game. So stopped bringing glasses then. And just had lots of cheap ones all over the places where i expect to do some reading.
> 
> i understand there are even trifocals now.


Progressives, particularly computer (intermediate) progressives, work best for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Montblanc BP (broad) and RB refills are the best.


I have no idea what was given me. It’s like my first one, it has a cap. Seems both are sign pens.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I have no idea what was given me. It’s like my first one, it has a cap. Seems both are sign pens.
> View attachment 16292817


Classic Meisterstuck BP and RB pens. Very generous client!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> And it fits his big wrist very well


Maybe a bit smallish on his wrist. levity aside Simon is one of the few that is able to wear a Proplof rather than a Proplof wear him.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Classic Meisterstuck BP and RB pens. Very generous client!


Thanks doc. Which one is the BP and the RB? The gift from client is the one on the left. The one on the right was from the boss. She bought it for me during a Japan trip about two or three years ago i think.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Almost had a preowned black Explorer II yesterday, a 216570. Three years old with valid papers, two years remaing on factory warranty, and purchased from an AD here in town. However, SA who is actually the owner where I was buying it - not a Rolex AD, started getting really douchey about taking the time to size it properly for me.
> 
> I used to do all my own sizine, but the issues I now have with my dominant hand usually cause me to need help these days. I'll admit I'm fussy to get the best fit for mysely, sometimes re-installing a removed link in favor of micro adjustments, etc. But when I'm spending close to $3K over msrp for a worn, albeit very nice and desirable, three year old watch it's going to have been fitted to my best preference without any shyte from the person I'm giving my money to.
> 
> ...


I’ve never understood the concept of begging someone to take my money or expecting me to give it to them without getting what I want out of my end of the bargain. Good for you for drawing a line.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Thanks doc. Which one is the BP and the RB? The gift from client is the one on the left. The one on the right was from the boss. She bought it for me during a Japan trip about two or three years ago i think.











I am in error and should have looked more closely. The rollerball is in the left and think the one on the right is a fountain pen (I think). 








My rollerball on the left and ballpoint on the right.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I am in error and should have looked more closely. The rollerball is in the left and think the one on the right is a fountain pen (I think).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither is a fountain pen. Maybe both are the same? Both RBs?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Nope. My boss’ sorority.


Here’s my fraternity









both sorority and fraternity from same uni.

here are some uni watches


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Neither is a fountain pen. Maybe both are the same? Both RBs?
> View attachment 16292861


So now I’m confused. Pretty certain the pen on the left is a Meisterstuck rollerball and unsure of the other but can likely resolve the issue by removing the refills and placing alongside each pen?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> So now I’m confused. Pretty certain the pen on the left is a Meisterstuck rollerball and unsure of the other but can likely resolve the issue by removing the refills and placing alongside each pen?


Just having lunch bro. Will do that later.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Just having lunch bro. Will do that later.


Lunch? It’s almost bedtime here.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

High school alumni event - open (full) bars are dangerous!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Lunch? It’s almost bedtime here.


yup. Just had lunch with my a boys. A bit early since still a quarter before noon.

Good night doc.

Both are rollerballs it seems. And in black. So need a BP and FP to complete my MB collection?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Are they both from same collection? Now am inspired to get a FP and BP from same collection. Are there other types?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Checked the website. There are mechanical pencils as well. And seems Meisterstruck is the Datejust of Montblanc. I like it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> As I recall Sappie is a divorce lawyer but doubtful he would ever need his own services should he take the plunge.


I like to think that while Bro Sappie is the best divorce lawyer in Canada, his lady friend is the harshest divorce judge in canada. Neither knows about the other due to covid and all the zoom court hearings. So they are intimate at home but bitter enemies at work. 

Then it turns into a whole "Mr. and Mrs. Smith" thing with lots of shooting and guns, but that's just the american in me


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Are they both from same collection? Now am inspired to get a FP and BP from same collection. Are there other types?


Pull out both rollerball refills completely to see if one is a LeGrande Rollerball? 

I have several ST DuPont fountain pens and have found I don’t use any of them. Too messy although YMMV. personally I wouldn’t buy a Montblanc pencil either. However I love Montblanc ballpoint pens, especially Montblanc broad BP refills. Look at the Meisterstuck standard and LeGrand ballpoint pens. 

Next time I’m at the Montblanc Boutique in Dallas I plan to look at the Montblanc StarWalker Doue Ultra Black BP. Either it or the Montblanc StarWalker Metal BP. Have to see how each balances and writes for me.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I like to think that while Bro Sappie is the best divorce lawyer in Canada, his lady friend is the harshest divorce judge in canada. Neither knows about the other due to covid and all the zoom court hearings. So they are intimate at home but bitter enemies at work.
> 
> Then it turns into a whole "Mr. and Mrs. Smith" thing with lots of shooting and guns, but that's just the american in me


On the other hand maybe Sap and his lady friend could work hand in glove to fix the court rulings. Only you and I know and my lips are sealed. 

No shooting and guns are allowed in Canada, only in the Wild West, specifically Texas. So Sappie’s likely safe unless his lady friend is an expert knife thrower. Anything’s possible though. Stay safe Sap.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

They don't say what the watches were, but apparently another smash & grab (during business hours) in Chicago netted a cool million in watches in under 30 seconds today:









Man smashes glass case at Chicago Lamborghini showroom, runs out with $1 million in watches


Another day, another brazen robbery at a business in Chicago's pricey Near North Side neighborhood. This time, the target was the Lamborghini Gold Coast Showroom.




www.fox32chicago.com





What a great way to start an insta-collection, eh?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Pull out both rollerball refills completely to see if one is a LeGrande Rollerball?
> 
> I have several ST DuPont fountain pens and have found I don’t use any of them. Too messy although YMMV. personally I wouldn’t buy a Montblanc pencil either. However I love Montblanc ballpoint pens, especially Montblanc broad BP refills. Look at the Meisterstuck standard and LeGrand ballpoint pens.
> 
> Next time I’m at the Montblanc Boutique in Dallas I plan to look at the Montblanc StarWalker Doue Ultra Black BP. Either it or the Montblanc StarWalker Metal BP. Have to see how each balances and writes for me.


#Godfrey. Maybe pull out both refills and place them side by side so I can read inscriptions on both and compare sizes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> They don't say what the watches were, but apparently another smash & grab (during business hours) in Chicago netted a cool million in watches in under 30 seconds today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really infuriates me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> For the most part we get along together here. Eventually.


We do now, anyway.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey. Maybe pull out both refills and place them side by side so I can read inscriptions on both and compare sizes.


The shorter one says Jul 19. The other says N703.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> We do now, anyway.


Except i dont get along with myself


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> My dad who was also a surgeon that served in England for a time during WWII told me that he same thing. In fact many consider a PHD to be the only true doctorate.


yep, a medical doctor here rarely does a 'doctorate' - a higher research degree.
But the Medical qualification to be a 'doctor' takes 5-6years and is actually just awarded a Bachelors degree. Once finished you are titled 'Doctor' - then you specialise for another 3-5years as a GP general practitioner or surgeon or to be a consultant. But some at this stage also go PHD direction

In the academic context, the person who pursues the PHD will have already earned a BA & MA or BSc & MSc so done the equivalent of 5/6yrs -
UK PHDs dont have taught elements (like many USA PHD's)
nor any 'teaching of undergrad' requirements - they are pure research (lab/library)

in the UK, the medic after 8yrs is guaranteed hard work and a very generous salary (by Uk standards); the PHD is guaranteed nothing after 8years -
as a former university chaplain for years I have been gutted to see the brightest n the best in their class, pursue academia, reach mid-late 20's with their PHD's & a couple publications, only to have no academic job at the end and to start at the bottom of the rung corporate as an analyst or some such.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sayori sashimi tonight 
















Then they fry up the heads afterwards:








It’s better than it looks.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Father @Simon, will take discussion here as i didnt want to hijack the other thread. Am mulling (as mentioned a few pages back) getting an MB FP and BP. Based on your post in the other thread, i should reconsider getting an MB FP?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Father @Simon, will take discussion here as i didnt want to hijack the other thread. Am mulling (as mentioned a few pages back) getting an MB FP and BP. Based on your post in the other thread, i should reconsider getting an MB FP?


Morning Pong - well, I am wary of modern MBs (I like vintage ones in celluloid) - new are too delicate for my likings as daily users - my own experience is of the 'precious resin' breaking when dropped onto a soft floor from 4feet and the nib units can often leak. That said - I gave one of mine (144?) to my son years ago and he loves it and has had no problem but he doesnt use it daily - I like the MB BP's or RBs which are built around a brass liners - I think they are decent and more robust.

For FP's, I am a fan of Pelikan - the M800 is the best all round FP pen ever made IMHO - but my daily user is a Cloissonne Yellow Parker Duofold - these are bomb proof pens for life.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> We do now, anyway.


Reminds me of a lesson in college about the stages of group dynamics.

Form
Storm
Norm
Perform

Jumble (my own term) as people leave the group and new folks join in

Form
Storm
Norm
Perform

Repeat
Repeat
Repeat
and so on.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Sayori sashimi tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like a culinary barbarian because I'm not sure how I feel about the presentation. 
I am okay with certain raw fish, however.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving duties for the boss. As she does her christmas shopping


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> Morning Pong - well, I am wary of modern MBs (I like vintage ones in celluloid) - new are too delicate for my likings as daily users - my own experience is of the 'precious resin' breaking when dropped onto a soft floor from 4feet and the nib units can often leak. That said - I gave one of mine (144?) to my son years ago and he loves it and has had no problem but he doesnt use it daily - I like the MB BP's or RBs which are built around a brass liners - I think they are decent and more robust.
> 
> For FP's, I am a fan of Pelikan - the M800 is the best all round FP pen ever made IMHO - but my daily user is a Cloissonne Yellow Parker Duofold - these are bomb proof pens for life.


i actually dont have a use for a FP in my daily life. Just wanted to complete the meisterstruck trio.  thanks for the inputs father.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> i actually dont have a use for a FP in my daily life. Just wanted to complete the meisterstruck trio.  thanks for the inputs father.


ah, I see - well, I wouldn't waste ur money - I will say the MB nibs are exquisite esp the 149 two tone

the MB ball point n Roller Ball are great users

FWIW - my favourite ballpoint is the most beautiful Waterman Edson (out of production but widely available) - made in sapphire, ruby & emerald resins - exquisite accessory - gave mine away and regretted it ever since


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Maybe consider reaching out to Fr Simon via PM. No one with half a brain says life is anything other than difficult, sometimes more than others.


Thank you I might. I feel at this stage of my life I may need spiritual advice.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> I have no idea what was given me. It’s like my first one, it has a cap. Seems both are sign pens.
> View attachment 16292817


I'm hoping to resurrect my collection of pens. They are sitting in a display case at home.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> ah, I see - well, I wouldn't waste ur money - I will say the MB nibs are exquisite esp the 149 two tone
> 
> the MB ball point n Roller Ball are great users
> 
> FWIW - my favourite ballpoint is the most beautiful Waterman Edson (out of production but widely available) - made in sapphire, ruby & emerald resins - exquisite accessory - gave mine away and regretted it ever since


Am not much into pens. What i used previously are Watermans. A BP and a RB i think. When ink ran out, no refill available here. Had to use a parker refill i think.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> I'm hoping to resurrect my collection of pens. They are sitting in a display case at home.


lets see a pic Pete


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> lets see a pic Pete


Or pics


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My giddy self couldnt contain myself. Went to boutique. Havent pulled trigger yet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Is a Meisterstuck trio in my future?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a blessed and peaceful F1 weekend, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> My giddy self couldnt contain myself. Went to boutique. Havent pulled trigger yet.
> View attachment 16293222


they look awesome - is that a 146?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> The shorter one says Jul 19. The other says N703.
> View attachment 16292958
> View attachment 16292962
> View attachment 16292963


Thanks. I’m completely unfamiliar with the RB on the bottom but am relatively certain the RB on to is the same as my Meisterstuck RB.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Driving duties for the boss. As she does her christmas shopping
> View attachment 16293132


Not sure if you've taken that photo from the internet or not bro Pong...that photo/watch is razor sharp 😅


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Morning Pong - well, I am wary of modern MBs (I like vintage ones in celluloid) - new are too delicate for my likings as daily users - my own experience is of the 'precious resin' breaking when dropped onto a soft floor from 4feet and the nib units can often leak. That said - I gave one of mine (144?) to my son years ago and he loves it and has had no problem but he doesnt use it daily - I like the MB BP's or RBs which are built around a brass liners - I think they are decent and more robust.
> 
> For FP's, I am a fan of Pelikan - the M800 is the best all round FP pen ever made IMHO - but my daily user is a Cloissonne Yellow Parker Duofold - these are bomb proof pens for life.


Simon I can’t disagree with your assessment of Pelikan pens. I have long owned a Pelikan 800 FP and 800 BP that also uses the generic Parker BP refills that can be bought anywhere in the Colonies. However the best writing FP’s from my limited experience are my ST DuPont’s with 18k gold nibs. I have to admit though I shamefully use fountain pens only on rare occasions. 








Mostly I’m embarrassed to post is the above. 

You are correct about Montblanc pens with precious resin being prone to breaking if dropped due to high ceramic content like glass which is the reason I’m especially careful when using my Montblanc’s made from precious resin. I suspect my Pelikan’s are far more sturdy. The best thing about Montblanc ballpoints from my perspective is their broad refills that I favor.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> I feel like a culinary barbarian because I'm not sure how I feel about the presentation.
> I am okay with certain raw fish, however.


I’m best with raw fish cooked at 400 degrees for 10 minutes.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i actually dont have a use for a FP in my daily life. Just wanted to complete the meisterstruck trio.  thanks for the inputs father.


Who needs to complete a set anyhow? Just my two cents. My advice is spend on something else unless you have a real use for a FP. Wish someone had given me the same advice years ago as I have several FP’s never inked.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Is a Meisterstuck trio in my future?


A ballpoint pen for sure. Hard pass though on fountain pen would be my input.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Driving duties for the boss. As she does her christmas shopping
> View attachment 16293132


I like how the cyclops captures the fine lines on the dial


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> I like how the cyclops captures the fine lines on the dial


That’s called photography skills sir. 

wacha think @mui.richard?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> A ballpoint pen for sure. Hard pass though on fountain pen would be my input.


The boss agreed to buy the BP for me. Yay.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> That’s called photography skills sir.
> 
> wacha think @mui.richard?


I already gave my comment bro Pong 😉








The Son of Opinions on Omega (AKA OoO Part II)


My giddy self couldnt contain myself. Went to boutique. Havent pulled trigger yet.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Who needs to complete a set anyhow? Just my two cents. My advice is spend on something else unless you have a real use for a FP. Wish someone had given me the same advice years ago as I have several FP’s never inked.


No one. Am just wired that way. Hehe. Same in my watch collecting.

am lucky that during my time as a law student, no longer strict with using FPs. Sign pens and gel pens would suffice. So i never learned how to properly use a FP. I think i may have bough a cheap one during my freshman year. But didnt pursue since a hassle to ink.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> The boss agreed to buy the BP for me. Yay.


Be sure to buy both broad and medium refills so you can compare to see which one writes best for you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I already gave my comment bro Pong 😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NRA


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Be sure to buy both broad and medium refills so you can compare to see which one writes best for you.


They both fit the same pen? Forgot to ask store if ink comes in blue.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. I’m completely unfamiliar with the RB on the bottom but am relatively certain the RB on to is the same as my Meisterstuck RB.


If i remember correctly, it’s some special edition. Not sure if just limited to Japan. But what i liked about it is that it didnt look like a MB pen.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> No one. But didnt pursue since a hassle to ink.


And there you just described the reason I wish I’d never bought any of my expensive fountain pens years ago, many never even inked.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> they look awesome - is that a 146?


The FP is a 149 if i remember correctly. The RB is similar to what i have already. Both the RB and BP, the SA called “classic” if i remember correctly.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> And there you just described the reason I wish I’d never bought any of my expensive fountain pens years ago, many never even inked.


Yup. That’s why the boss vetoed. So now, scouting prospects who could gift me one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> They both fit the same pen? Forgot to ask store if ink comes in blue.


BP refills all fit the same pens to the best of my knowledge unless LeGrand BP. Both BP and RB refills come in black and blue colors.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> BP refills all fit the same pens to the best of my knowledge unless LeGrand BP. Both BP and RB refills come in black and blue colors.


But a BP cannot fit a RB and vice versa?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> But a BP cannot fit a RB and vice versa?


No and as soon as you buy a Montblanc ballpoint pen you’ll understand why.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> No and as soon as you buy a Montblanc ballpoint pen you’ll understand why.


Thanks bro. This is all new to me. Hehe.

i actually am not particular with my pens. I just use any.

my interest piqued a bit when my associate lent me his MB FP when we were at a closing last month.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Then another client gifted me the RB. And i remembered i had one more MB i was not using.

my boss has several. But she doesnt lend me. Hehe.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

All this talk of fountain pens made me wanna photograph something with a nostalgic feel. 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16293649
> 
> 
> All this talk of fountain pens made me wanna photograph something with a nostalgic feel. 😉


All this talk of pens reminded of this song which my two boys were singing over dinner this past week -


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> All this talk of pens reminded of this song which my two boys were singing over dinner this past week -


They sang that over dinner ALL WEEK?!? Lucky you!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16293649
> 
> 
> All this talk of fountain pens made me wanna photograph something with a nostalgic feel. 😉


Brother Dick I remember you (as one of many I called "good people") from years past but do not recall if your profession ever came up in discussion. Regardless, if you _don't _own a gallery or photographic studio (or three), then you need to switch careers immediately lest you deprive the world of this Hendrix-level talent. 

I have stared at this photograph, which I would more accurately describe as _art_, for five minutes! [drool]


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> They don't say what the watches were, but apparently another smash & grab (during business hours) in Chicago netted a cool million in watches in under 30 seconds today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call them #flashrobs


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I used to have a carbon fiber Namiki retractable fountain pen. It was awesome. And then I lost it in a move


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Then another client gifted me the RB. And i remembered i had one more MB i was not using.
> 
> my boss has several. But she doesnt lend me. Hehe.


A little tidbit:

In 1965 NASA went to the Paul C. Fisher Company and asked them to develop a ballpoint pen that would reliably function in a zero-g environment. They did, spending about $1M in doing so. Subsequently, NASA purchased a couple hundred units.

The Russian astronauts answered this need with:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Brother Dick I remember you (as one of many I called "good people") from years past but do not recall if your profession ever came up in discussion. Regardless, if you _don't _own a gallery or photographic studio (or three), then you need to switch careers immediately lest you deprive the world of this Hendrix-level talent.
> 
> I have stared at this photograph, which I would more accurately describe as _art_, for five minutes! [drool]


Thank you PH!

For what it's worth, I AM a professional photographer specializing in baby/toddler photography. Product shots is not my forte. 😅


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Thank you PH!
> 
> For what it's worth, I AM a professional photographer specializing in baby/toddler photography. Product shots is not my forte. 😅


.. But it certainly could be! All of them that you post here are spectacular, Richard!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> .. But it certainly could be! All of them that you post here are spectacular, Richard!


Thank you sir 😊


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> A little tidbit:
> 
> In 1965 NASA went to the Paul C. Fisher Company and asked them to develop a ballpoint pen that would reliably function in a zero-g environment. They did, spending about $1M in doing so. Subsequently, NASA purchased a couple hundred units.
> 
> ...


Truth. That one's always been one of my favorites, and though certainly a bullseye strike (EDIT: glancing blow ) on govt. waste, I don't know how well it lands here.

If that sensible, "all ya need" solution had currency on WUS, I suspect we'd all have traded our $50 (or $43 on a lightning deal) for one of these and called it a day:









Functional, practical, durable, and cheap. All you really need to get the job done.

And every bit as thrilling as a grey Camry


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> Truth. That one's always been one of my favorites, and though certainly a bullseye strike on govt. waste, I don't know how well it lands here.
> 
> If that sensible, "all ya need" solution had currency on WUS, I suspect we'd all have traded our $50 (or $43 on a lightning deal) for one of these and called it a day:
> View attachment 16293987
> ...


This, too, is true of course.

Since it is preferable to “burn out than fade away” (thank you, Mr. Young), however, gravitas resides within the ink, the instrument, and the sag in one’s vest pocket. Right(??).

Cockpit: I always had pencils, $.nickel sharpener - reasonably good writing tool + exceptional weapon if properly maintained. ☠


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Then another client gifted me the RB. And i remembered i had one more MB i was not using.
> 
> my boss has several. But she doesnt lend me. Hehe.


Pong I suspect your “boss” is a pen true collector, and I will say nothing more.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> They don't say what the watches were, but apparently another smash & grab (during business hours) in Chicago netted a cool million in watches in under 30 seconds today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why shouldn’t they continue when there is essentially no deterrence to such criminal activity like stiff prison sentences?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> A little tidbit:
> 
> In 1965 NASA went to the Paul C. Fisher Company and asked them to develop a ballpoint pen that would reliably function in a zero-g environment. They did, spending about $1M in doing so. Subsequently, NASA purchased a couple hundred units.
> 
> ...





Purple Hayz said:


> Truth. That one's always been one of my favorites, and though certainly a bullseye strike on govt. waste, I don't know how well it lands here.
> 
> If that sensible, "all ya need" solution had currency on WUS, I suspect we'd all have traded our $50 (or $43 on a lightning deal) for one of these and called it a day:
> View attachment 16293987
> ...


Sorry. Myth. Pencils suck ass in space. Eraser and paper dust, the chance for carbon flakes getting into electronics, the wood being flammable, etc.









FACT CHECK: NASA's 'Astronaut Pen'


Space race legend claims NASA spent millions of dollars developing an 'astronaut pen' that would work in outer space, while the Soviets solved the same problem by simply using pencils.




www.snopes.com













Fact or Fiction?: NASA Spent Millions to Develop a Pen that Would Write in Space, whereas the Soviet Cosmonauts Used a Pencil


The problem of weightless writing was not solved by either Soviet central planning or good old American sub-contracting, but by a private investor and a good idea




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Sorry. Myth. Pencils suck ass in space. Eraser and paper dust, the chance for carbon flakes getting into electronics, the wood being flammable, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apollo XX, post successful TLI burn:

“Hey Tom, d’you just hear that little noise up there?”

“Yeah, Bill. No problem there, BSi’s just stirring’ the tanks.”

“‘Kay-“






“Apollo XX, Houston…………


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Apollo XX, post successful TLI burn:
> 
> “Hey Tom, d’you just hear that little noise up there?”
> 
> ...


Hey, there was no Apollo Twenty....

or was there?...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> The FP is a 149 if i remember correctly. The RB is similar to what i have already. Both the RB and BP, the SA called “classic” if i remember correctly.


If I was gonna buy one as an iconic pen to own (and not be a daily user) - I'd buy the 149
- its simply Le Grande - an amazing pen - amazing proportions


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> If I was gonna buy one as an iconic pen to own (and not be a daily user) - I'd buy the 149
> - its simply Le Grande - an amazing pen - amazing proportions


Actually the Meisterstuck LeGrand might well be the nicest Montblanc BP pen makes. At one time I bought one that my son asked if he could “borrow” for a few days that he never returned. Since he is 6’5” and 250 lbs, I figured it fits his hand better than mine anyhow.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16293649
> 
> 
> All this talk of fountain pens made me wanna photograph something with a nostalgic feel. 😉


Here's some 'nostalgic' pens - all older than Richard's vintage Tudor - all bar the first one I have written a lot with


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Sorry. Myth. Pencils suck ass in space. Eraser and paper dust, the chance for carbon flakes getting into electronics, the wood being flammable, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUTH!

But I still like 180s version better, since it allows me to bag on questionable govt. spending, fairly or otherwise.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, there was no Apollo Twenty....
> 
> or was there?...


Hard no on that one, brother. If there were, Omega would have at least three models, in 7 different variants, on either bracelet or strap, to commemorate the bloody thing. Having yet to see even one of these 42 permutations of the Speedmaster Professional Apollo XX "Trust us, _this _is best one ever" Special Edition, I think it's safe to rule it out.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

A yummy sandwich that lasts a couple of days!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Here's some 'nostalgic' pens - all older than Richard's vintage Tudor - all bar the first one I have written a lot with
> View attachment 16294270


Wow! They all look pristine for 60+ years old pens! 😍


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Wow! They all look pristine for 60+ years old pens! 😍


The two reddish marbled/wood-grain effect pens are late 1920's Conway Stewarts - so 90yrs old!!!
I regularly wrote with the biggest - rare Duro No1


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Actually the Meisterstuck LeGrand might well be the nicest Montblanc BP pen makes. At one time I bought one that my son asked if he could “borrow” for a few days that he never returned. Since he is 6’5” and 250 lbs, I figured it fits his hand better than mine anyhow.


Thought one is not supposed to lend out a fountain pen? Especially to someone so big and strong!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

For fountain pens, I have a couple of cheapish Schaefers and a Montblanc Meisterstuck with a mildly cracked cap. 

Have MB Meisterstuck BPs and RBs.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> A little tidbit:
> 
> In 1965 NASA went to the Paul C. Fisher Company and asked them to develop a ballpoint pen that would reliably function in a zero-g environment. They did, spending about $1M in doing so. Subsequently, NASA purchased a couple hundred units.
> 
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I used these when I was younger...just saying. 😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Some archaeologist found my first writing utensil:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes? No?








I know this is better, but sadly it’s gone. 🥲


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This non-Omega nato seems to work better too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> This non-Omega nato seems to work better too.


This. 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Switched to this.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> They sang that over dinner ALL WEEK?!? Lucky you!


Yup. With the action. And i had to join them once.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Truth. That one's always been one of my favorites, and though certainly a bullseye strike on govt. waste, I don't know how well it lands here.
> 
> If that sensible, "all ya need" solution had currency on WUS, I suspect we'd all have traded our $50 (or $43 on a lightning deal) for one of these and called it a day:
> View attachment 16293987
> ...


That’s a great watch indeed


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> That’s a great watch indeed
> View attachment 16294666


You miss the point. PH is saying you might only have that one watch. Think you could do it?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

5959HH said:


>


Careful with all these pen posts....

You'll put your eye out!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Here's some 'nostalgic' pens - all older than Richard's vintage Tudor - all bar the first one I have written a lot with
> View attachment 16294270


Nice collection Simon. Best attribute though is they were used extensively.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You miss the point. PH is saying you might only have that one watch. Think you could do it?


IKR as my kids would say. Just wanted an excuse to post that watch.

i could. But i only would if properly motivated and incentivized. The question is, could you bro?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> That’s a great watch indeed
> View attachment 16294666


We.are.groot! But I wonder, can the streak continue?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> IKR as my kids would say. Just wanted an excuse to post that watch.
> 
> i could. But i only would if properly motivated and incentivized. The question is, could you bro?


I too await an answer to this question. B/C "one watch Sappie" sounds like cruel and unusual punishment. Of course, if he _were _game, the next question would be "which one?"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> We.are.groot! But I wonder, can the streak continue?
> 
> View attachment 16294788


I’ll see your cocktail and raise you another one


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> I’ll see your cocktail and raise you another one
> View attachment 16294807


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> IKR as my kids would say. Just wanted an excuse to post that watch.
> 
> i could. But i only would if properly motivated and incentivized. The question is, could you bro?


Not me! Nope nope nope.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> I too await an answer to this question. B/C "one watch Sappie" sounds like cruel and unusual punishment. Of course, if he _were _game, the next question would be "which one?"


That question will take a while to answer.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Careful with all these pen posts....
> 
> You'll put your eye out!


It happens to be that time of year.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My Oris Royal Flying Doctor today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Saw an Oris at a mall display last week. It was a skeleton dial. It’s called a tru pilot i think. Very light. Made of titanium. And looks well made.

obviously i found it interesting enough to go in the store and ask for it. But not yet there in terms of buying.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Saw an Oris at a mall display last week. It was a skeleton dial. It’s called a tru pilot i think. Very light. Made of titanium. And looks well made.
> 
> obviously i found it interesting enough to go in the store and ask for it. But not yet there in terms of buying.


I have seen, it's an interesting watch, but at around $5K, that's too much $ for an Oris


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Put my blue and gray Omega nato on my lady’s Snoopy. Much better for her. Even on the last hole of the original strap the watch rotated around her wrist.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have seen, it's an interesting watch, but at around $5K, that's too much $ for an Oris
> 
> View attachment 16295229


My missus wore a small Oris date-pointer for years but we seem to have lost it
I like my only Oris (cost me a tenner) - a small 1940 alarm clock
being serviced this week
wish they made a wrist watch like this dial - would challenge Panerai ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have seen, it's an interesting watch, but at around $5K, that's too much $ for an Oris
> 
> View attachment 16295229


Oh it’s pro pilot. Faulty hearing and eyesight. That’s it i think. What i saw.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> I have seen, it's an interesting watch, but at around $5K, that's too much $ for an Oris
> 
> View attachment 16295229


It's an in-house movement with 10 day power reserve.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Simon said:


> My missus wore a small Oris date-pointer for years but we seem to have lost it
> I like my only Oris (cost me a tenner) - a small 1940 alarm clock
> being serviced this week
> wish they made a wrist watch like this dial - would challenge Panerai ?
> View attachment 16295242


My memory could be a little faulty, but I think my Grandmother had an Oris alarm clock.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> My memory could be a little faulty, but I think my Grandmother had an Oris alarm clock.


During WW2 watch manufacture/distribution was restricted beyond Switzerland, so in 1940 Oris began making alarm clocks in different cool colours - and they became very popular - kept the company alive


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> My missus wore a small Oris date-pointer for years but we seem to have lost it
> I like my only Oris (cost me a tenner) - a small 1940 alarm clock
> being serviced this week
> wish they made a wrist watch like this dial - would challenge Panerai ?
> View attachment 16295242


I’m sure it would look like a regular wrist watch on you! Actually might be a bit small.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Did someone mention Oris?




























Probably needs a service before I can wear it again, it's been sitting for over 10 years.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m sure it would look like a regular wrist watch on you! Actually might be a bit small.


Its just over 60mm so a tad large


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> My Oris Royal Flying Doctor today.


I think it looks too big on me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> IKR as my kids would say. Just wanted an excuse to post that watch.
> 
> i could. But i only would if properly motivated and incentivized. The question is, could you bro?





Purple Hayz said:


> I too await an answer to this question. B/C *"one watch Sappie"* sounds like cruel and unusual punishment. Of course, if he _were _game, the next question would be "which one?"


I'd be more interested in the *incentive* involved for such a move! A free McLaren* might do the trick?

*disclaimer - obviously this wouldn't be from poor Dick


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a marvelous Monday, and stay safe and healthy, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pete26 said:


> It's an in-house movement with 10 day power reserve.


I've handled the watch, the movement looks nice, it's very well designed, but still, the price bump versus the other models in their lineup is a tad steep.

Edit: in the $5K segment, plenty of other watches to choose from.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I've handled the watch, the movement looks nice, it's very well designed, but still, the price bump versus the other models in their lineup is a tad steep.
> 
> Edit: in the $5K segment, plenty of other watches to choose from.


PF how in the world are they getting 10 days PR? I've been away for a while as you know but when I left even the H80s/Powermatics with the low-friction bits and oversized mainsprings were still only good for 80+hrs. 10 days is just phenomenal!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just had drinks with my MB-toting associate. He tells me that instead of using the piston of an FP, he uses a syringe to put ink into a FP. Is that ok? Wont harm the pen?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> PF how in the world are they getting 10 days PR? I've been away for a while as you know but when I left even the H80s/Powermatics with the low-friction bits and oversized mainsprings were still only good for 80+hrs. 10 days is just phenomenal!


For very long power reserve, manufacturers use either a large spring, or double springs either supperposed or juxtaposed in separate barrels. the problem with long power reserve is that in order to maintain the accuracy while the spring(s) unwind, you need a power regulation. The fusée-chaine is the oldest and most aestheticly pleasing, but it has its limitations when integrated in a wrist watch. High end manufacturers have developped alternative ways of regulation through constant-force escapements, one of nicest ones is the Lange 31 system (31D PR).






The Lange 31 has the two springs superposed


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

@Pongster , before you ask, yes, our Zeitwerks have constant-force and are even more impressive in the way they work as they need to cyclically store the power needed for the instant change of displayed time. Feeling better now? 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Pongster , before you ask, yes, our Zeitwerks have constant-force and are even more impressive in the way they work as they need to cyclically store the power needed for the instant change of displayed time. Feeling better now? 😉


it’s like you created a need but filled it as well. Sounds like …


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> it’s like you created a need but filled it as well. Sounds like …


Godfrey 

our Zeitwerks work like a remontoire?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Victory Monday!










Sorry for the lack of a "It's Sunday!" post. Was away from my computer...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Since we were talking pens yesterday...I'm not one who collects them, so these are my best ones.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Since we were talking pens yesterday...I'm not one who collects them, so these are my best ones.
> View attachment 16295570


An Omega pen needs an Omega watch


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I brought my two pens to the store. So the gift from my client is indeed a RB meisterstuck. The gift from my boss is a RB pix.

almost sure to get the BP meisterstuck. on the fence on the FP 149.

they only have blue ink refill for RB. ink for FP have two choices (regular/mystery and permanent dry) but both black.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> Its just over 60mm so a tad large
> View attachment 16295316


To my eye that works on you!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I'd be more interested in the *incentive* involved for such a move! A free McLaren* might do the trick?
> 
> *disclaimer - obviously this wouldn't be from poor Dick


That would do the trick actually.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I thought nothing in life is free


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I thought nothing in life is free


Talk to Bro Dick, he’s the one arranging the McLaren for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Talk to Bro Dick, he’s the one arranging the McLaren for me.


Have you picked a color, bro?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes? No?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it works! The red accents line up


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

sons of opinions on Omega - opinions on NATO Camo on this Omega


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think it works! The red accents line up











Shades are wrong.

That said, this works better for some reason:











I’ll stick to the bracelet:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Fresh out of the box.








The box contained a complimentary G-Shock as well!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> our Zeitwerks work like a remontoire?


Sort of but a bit more complicated. Jenni Elle explains it very well


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So that’s what FOB stands for


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

That works very well Padre!

Ooops, meant to quote Simon’s Ploprof nato post!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> sons of opinions on Omega - opinions on NATO Camo on this Omega
> 
> View attachment 16295947


Love it! 😍


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Saw an Oris at a mall display last week. It was a skeleton dial. It’s called a tru pilot i think. Very light. Made of titanium. And looks well made.
> 
> obviously i found it interesting enough to go in the store and ask for it. But not yet there in terms of buying.


Pong I am shocked that you failed to purchase and add to your collection a watch that you found interesting. Simply shocked.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> My missus wore a small Oris date-pointer for years but we seem to have lost it
> I like my only Oris (cost me a tenner) - a small 1940 alarm clock
> being serviced this week
> wish they made a wrist watch like this dial - would challenge Panerai ?
> View attachment 16295242


Simon to my eye the presentation of that dial and hands is very much to my liking, simple and understated, much like watches were like years ago when I was growing up during the 1950’s.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I think it looks too big on me.


Difficult to say from the picture because of likely parallax error. All depends on whether or not the lugs extend beyond the confines of your wrist.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I brought my two pens to the store. So the gift from my client is indeed a RB meisterstuck. The gift from my boss is a RB pix.
> 
> almost sure to get the BP meisterstuck. on the fence on the FP 149.
> 
> they only have blue ink refill for RB. ink for FP have two choices (regular/mystery and permanent dry) but both black.


Good move to purchase a Meisterstuck BP Meisterstuck. Actually a no brainer IMHO. Obviously I’m unfamiliar with the RB pix. Regarding the FP 149 would you actually use a fountain pen on a regular basis. Based on my experience FP’s are a PIA - messy and a real pain if the ink is allowed to dry out. My advice would be to pass unless you take the money and buy another Steinhart instead of the 149!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> sons of opinions on Omega - opinions on NATO Camo on this Omega
> 
> View attachment 16295947


Looks great Simon especially on your wrist. For me, an ankle watch.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Just had drinks with my MB-toting associate. He tells me that instead of using the piston of an FP, he uses a syringe to put ink into a FP. Is that ok? Wont harm the pen?


I know jack-sheetrock about pens, but I'm willing to venture a guess that your question above might be akin to whether or not it's okay wear your Submariner in the shower.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Difficult to say from the picture because of likely parallax error. All depends on whether or not the lugs extend beyond the confines of your wrist.


I think it looks alright.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Lunch time!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Shades are wrong.
> 
> That said, this works better for some reason:
> 
> ...


Ahh, I can see that now. The full red does line up better. But bracelet is the way to go! Or leather


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

There’s a plethora of Omegas on NATOs i see


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Not mine.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I know jack-sheetrock about pens, but I'm willing to venture a guess that your question above might be akin to whether or not it's okay wear your Submariner in the shower.


I dont know how to and where to inject it. I guess that’s the story of my life.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> There’s a plethora of Omegas on NATOs i see
> View attachment 16296897


Hey Bro Pong, I notice how you leave the tip (of the strap) out at the top. Is that your preferred method or are you unable to tuck it in (back under the keeper)?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Bro Pong, I notice how you leave the tip (of the strap) out at the top. Is that your preferred method or are you unable to tuck it in (back under the keeper)?


Not long enough bro. That’s the story of my tip.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

New Visconti Van Gogh limited edition (finally) came in! The original box I received had no pen inside! I contacted the company I purchased from, and apparently they found other box sets missing pens and went back to Visconti Italy directly. 

Love the pen, the green ink will take some getting used to! But will be fun to take notes with/color code!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> New Visconti Van Gogh limited edition (finally) came in! The original box I received had no pen inside! I contacted the company I purchased from, and apparently they found other box sets missing pens and went back to Visconti Italy directly.
> 
> Love the pen, the green ink will take some getting used to! But will be fun to take notes with/color code!


Do you dip your pen in the office ink well?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Here's something spooky...while on FB in the "people you may know" was the HR person from home office who called/emailed me about quarantine. I don't use FB on my laptop, only on my phone.

Do you think maybe she was checking my social media to see if I really was staying home and the algorithm pinged her?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Do you dip your pen in the office ink well?


We don’t have one of those


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Here's something spooky...while on FB in the "people you may know" was the HR person from home office who called/emailed me about quarantine. I don't use FB on my laptop, only on my phone.
> 
> Do you think maybe she was checking my social media to see if I really was staying home and the algorithm pinged her?


She knows somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody who knows Kevin Bacon who knows somebody who knows somebody who knows you. Simple as that. 

For real, tho: you own a website, you want to see who your visitors are, so slap a little Facebook-sourced javascript into your resource tree — and voila, instant analytics for you, and demographic tracking for Facebook. This is how Facebook knows what kind of person someone is (and who they might know) even if they don't have a FB account.

At a previous gig, I had to help set up a Google analytics account and put their script on our site. Gritted my teeth as I downloaded the files and stuck 'em in.









Cookies, Tracking and pixels: Where does your Web data comes from?


Cookies, tracking scripts and pixels are different tools used to get a better understanding of the users on your website. They are used to…




medium.com





Dev pages:




__





Conversion Tracking with the Meta Pixel


Track conversions on your website using the Meta Pixel to determine the effectiveness of your ad campaigns.




developers.facebook.com








__





Get Started with the Meta Pixel


How to install and use the Meta Pixel.




developers.facebook.com








__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was wearing this last night during dinner. Then my wife remarked: what is that?

for a moment, i thought she realized it was different from the moonwatch she bought me.

told her: it’s the moonwatch.

she asked; why is the strap different?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just realized. My watch and shoes today go together.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Was wearing this last night during dinner. Then my wife remarked: what is that?
> 
> for a moment, i thought she realized it was different from the moonwatch she bought me.
> 
> ...


So….. you okay?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> So….. you okay?


Yup. Managed to say that it’s en vogue now to use nato straps. There’s a plethora in OoO. And that’s what astronauts actually used in flight. I even managed to crack the pencil joke.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How about a slightly slower Panerai Tuesday?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Yup. Managed to say that it’s en vogue now to use nato straps. There’s a plethora in OoO. And that’s what astronauts actually used in flight. I even managed to crack the pencil joke.


Will wear this tonight. She doesnt notice Seikos.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16297407
> 
> 
> How about a slightly slower Panerai Tuesday?


Just realized i was literally wearing Speedy Tuesday on a Speedy Tuesday. Earlier.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Now, on steady seiko.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got nuthin' but a Zoom call today.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Had time to wander...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Yup. Managed to say that it’s en vogue now to use nato straps. There’s a plethora in OoO. And that’s what astronauts actually used in flight. I even managed to crack the pencil joke.


Extra long Velcro actually, to fit around those spacesuit sleeves. So she’ll eventually figure out that’s wrong and then extrapolate to your other “facts”.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> There’s a plethora of Omegas on NATOs i see
> View attachment 16296897


Two more here


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> She doesnt notice Seikos.


Smart woman.... 

Reliable sign of a "real keeper" for sure.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Debating buying this - as a boy in the early 70's I so so so wanted an original Pulsar or LED watch. I wore out mum's Littlewoods Home shopping catalogue, looking at pictures of these new watches - my boy Timex just didn't cut the mustard.

Then a year ago Hamilton brought out the PSR and I liked it but not all in - today, this came out (limited edition celebrating the new Matrix movie - n presumably product placed in the film)

I'm on the hook - any enablers or dissuaders?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Extra long Velcro actually, to fit around those spacesuit sleeves. So she’ll eventually figure out that’s wrong and then extrapolate to your other “facts”.


My friends say my wife is too smart to not know. They add she’s just letting me get a free pass. At least my vice has value somehow unlike other vices. In fact, there is value literally. I still think she sees Seiko and Omega and vintage stuff the same. Even independents. She really just notices the Rolex and the Trinity and Langes.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> Debating buying this - as a boy in the early 70's I so so so wanted an original Pulsar or LED watch. I wore out mum's Littlewoods Home shopping catalogue, looking at pictures of these new watches - my boy Timex just didn't cut the mustard.
> 
> Then a year ago Hamilton brought out the PSR and I liked it but not all in - today, this came out (limited edition celebrating the new Matrix movie - n presumably product placed in the film)
> 
> ...


If you have to push a button to read it, I think the novelty will wear off quick. I tried wearing my iPod nano as a watch a few years back, and same thing — had to push a button to turn on the screen and read the time. I think I wore it for two days and gave up. LCDs were an upgrade for good reason.

It’ll be fun as a collection item, but no more than that, IMO.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Simon said:


> Then a year ago Hamilton brought out the PSR and I liked it but not all in - today, this came out (limited edition celebrating the new Matrix movie - n presumably product placed in the film)
> 
> I'm on the hook - any enablers or dissuaders?
> 
> View attachment 16298110


Love it and was ready to order a few for myself and family members.

Love watches and the Matrix... but then went to the site and at $995 a pop they can blow it out their collective phone booths.

IF there was anything about it actually worth a grand, then fine. But artificial scarcity for the sake of making a buck... not for me.

YMMV


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> Love it and was ready to order a few for myself and family members.
> 
> Love watches and the Matrix... but then went to the site and at $995 a pop they can blow it out their collective phone booths.
> 
> ...


Yep, pricey, but I have friends n family discount of 30% - still no?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> If you have to push a button to read it, I think the novelty will wear off quick. I tried wearing my iPod nano as a watch a few years back, and same thing — had to push a button to turn on the screen and read the time. I think I wore it for two days and gave up. LCDs were an upgrade for good reason.
> 
> It’ll be fun as a collection item, but no more than that, IMO.


actually its an LCD so permanent Time display - the button lights up the digits when dark


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Simon said:


> Yep, pricey, but I have friends n family discount of 30% - still no?


If I were in your shoes with a 30% discount, then I might be a bit more tempted to buy one, rather than the initial idea of one for everyone in the family.

Still, it's hard to see/feel if it's really even a $696.50 watch (after discount) based on the website so I'd likely be buying just the one as a potential collector's item more than as an actual watch.

I don't mind spending money when I feel there's intrinsic value, but too often with these "limited edition collector item" releases, the value is quite often more in the tie-in than in the build-quality of the watch itself.

Before anyone reads too much into the above, it's a bit different when you're branding an existing watch (or whatever the item) for a tie-in as the overwhelming majority of the R&D and capital investment has already been made (and likely recovered) by the company. As such, the branding premium can be kept at somewhat of a minimum as a percentage of overall value... though often it's not, of course.

But when an item is designed/released specifically as a tie-in, too often it seems very little of the total price is proportionate to the watch/glasses/whatever, and instead almost all of the price is paid for the tie-in branding and artificial scarcity. That's where I lose all interest.

Naturally, many couldn't possibly care less, so that's just my input, for what it's worth.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> If I were in your shoes with a 30% discount, then I might be a bit more tempted to buy one, rather than the initial idea of one for everyone in the family.
> 
> Still, it's hard to see/feel if it's really even a $696.50 watch (after discount) based on the website so I'd likely be buying just the one as a potential collector's item more than as an actual watch.
> 
> ...


This LE cost 25% more than the standard SS version - for that 25% more, you get IP plating, limited run, cool movie tie-in etc but with 30% discount it comes in less than the cost of the SS version

just showed the wife - she didnt like - mmmmm


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Yep, pricey, but I have friends n family discount of 30% - still no?


What are you waiting for? GO FOR IT! Looks great on you. 😎


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> Debating buying this - as a boy in the early 70's I so so so wanted an original Pulsar or LED watch. I wore out mum's Littlewoods Home shopping catalogue, looking at pictures of these new watches - my boy Timex just didn't cut the mustard.
> 
> Then a year ago Hamilton brought out the PSR and I liked it but not all in - today, this came out (limited edition celebrating the new Matrix movie - n presumably product placed in the film)
> 
> ...





BarracksSi said:


> I think the novelty will wear off quick.


+1 I think the novelty will wear off quickly.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

JustAbe said:


> +1 I think the novelty will wear off quickly.


Hmmm. When the guy with 700 watches tells you he thinks the novelty will wear off quickly then that's definitely a HARD no!

Either that or he's being especially crafty and plans on buying about a dozen or so himself and doesn't want the competition for the limited run of 1,999 pieces. 😂


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> +1 I think the novelty will wear off quickly.


I thought you of all people here would en-Able this


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Hmmm. When the guy with 700 watches tells you he thinks the novelty will wear off quickly then that's definitely a HARD no!
> 
> Either that or he's being especially crafty and plans on buying about a dozen or so himself and doesn't want the competition for the limited run of 1,999 pieces. 😂


The 700 watches are my retirement plan!! This one, I'm not sure!! See you in 5 to 10 years!! 😉😅


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

My Market Index update:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> Yep, pricey, but I have friends n family discount of 30% - still no?


Yeah, still a pass.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Debating buying this - as a boy in the early 70's I so so so wanted an original Pulsar or LED watch. I wore out mum's Littlewoods Home shopping catalogue, looking at pictures of these new watches - my boy Timex just didn't cut the mustard.
> 
> Then a year ago Hamilton brought out the PSR and I liked it but not all in - today, this came out (limited edition celebrating the new Matrix movie - n presumably product placed in the film)
> 
> ...


Simon offhand I would say take the cheese and put that highly visible digit timekeeper on your wrist!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> My friends say my wife is too smart to not know. They add she’s just letting me get a free pass. At least my vice has value somehow unlike other vices. In fact, there is value literally. I still think she sees Seiko and Omega and vintage stuff the same. Even independents. She really just notices the Rolex and the Trinity and Langes.


Seems you’re not married a woman smarter than you but waaaay smarter than you. This all means she has you exactly where she wants you. BTW did you p/u a Meisterstuck BP yesterday?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> This LE cost 25% more than the standard SS version - for that 25% more, you get IP plating, limited run, cool movie tie-in etc but with 30% discount it comes in less than the cost of the SS version
> 
> just showed the wife - she didnt like - mmmmm


If Mrs. Simon is not a fan, I fear your picnic has just been interrupted by a thunderstorm with flash flood warning.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> Hmmm. When the guy with 700 watches tells you he thinks the novelty will wear off quickly then that's definitely a HARD no!
> 
> Either that or he's being especially crafty and plans on buying about a dozen or so himself and doesn't want the competition for the limited run of 1,999 pieces.


700 watches???? Abe has >700 G-Shocks alone.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> 700 watches???? Abe has >700 G-Shocks alone.


500+ Gs, and the rest are mechanicals!! 😊 No grails yet!! 🤔 😥😉


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> 500+ Gs, and the rest are mechanicals!!


I was engaging in hyperbole during the process of shepherding Simon through a difficult decision. We’re all here for you Simon…


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> I was engaging in hyperbole during the process of shepherding Simon through a difficult decision. We’re all here for you Simon…


For me, it always has to make personal, financial, and horological sense all in one, in that order!! Go figure 😅 Horses for courses!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> For me, it always has to make personal, financial, and horological sense all in one, in that order!! Go figure  Horses for courses!!


Levity aside I suspect most of us have more or less the same modus operandi as you in that regard.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Levity aside I suspect most of us have more or less the same modus operandi as you in that regard.


Thank you, @5959HH. I feel better already!! 😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

My kids wore G-Shocks to school!! 😊😎 Nostalgia, they are in their 20s now 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoying remote work/flexibility. Yearly bmw service. They have one of the new G80 M3s (unsure if the x drive model) … It’s in the showroom, so I doubt they’ll let me actually drive it. 










Here’s a watch!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Enjoying remote work/flexibility. Yearly bmw service. They have one of the new G80 M3s (unsure if the x drive model) … It’s in the showroom, so I doubt they’ll let me actually drive it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love orange and racing!! Here is another, @SaMaster14!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> I love orange and racing!! Here is another, @SaMaster14!!
> View attachment 16298620


Love that dial!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Love that dial!


Thank you, Kind Sir!! I knew it would strike a chord!! 😉😊


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> I love orange and racing!! Here is another, @SaMaster14!!
> View attachment 16298620


Yes! Love that one.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes! Love that one.


Thank you, Kind Sir!! The 3570.40.00 is my fave Speedmaster, bar none, though it needs five years to mature!! 😉😊


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Seems you’re not married a woman smarter than you but waaaay smarter than you. This all means she has you exactly where she wants you. BTW did you p/u a Meisterstuck BP yesterday?


You may be right doc.

didnt buy yet. My smart boss said she will be the one to buy for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> If you have to push a button to read it, I think the novelty will wear off quick. I tried wearing my iPod nano as a watch a few years back, and same thing — had to push a button to turn on the screen and read the time. I think I wore it for two days and gave up. LCDs were an upgrade for good reason.
> 
> It’ll be fun as a collection item, but no more than that, IMO.


Like this one


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Was wearing this last night during dinner. Then my wife remarked: what is that?
> 
> for a moment, i thought she realized it was different from the moonwatch she bought me.
> 
> ...


That was a closer call than that giant meteor that just missed us


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Was wearing this last night during dinner. Then my wife remarked: what is that?
> 
> for a moment, i thought she realized it was different from the moonwatch she bought me.
> 
> ...


My wife spots a non-Patek a mile away!! Thank your Patron Saints @Pongster!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

jason10mm said:


> That was a closer call than that giant meteor that just missed us


And potentially much more devastating!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> My wife spots a non-Patek a mile away!! Thank your Patron Saints @Pongster!! 🤣🤣🤣


Godfrey
Baby, if you read this, do not tell mom, please!! 😍😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

That’s why i normally change to the more recognizable brands for her when i driver for her or she asks me to accompany her.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I was careless a few times recently. Wore these two when we visited my folks and her folks. She didnt notice the orange. She noticed the purple. She asked: what is that? I just said one of my cheap independents. And she just ended: i don’t understand why you wear those things.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> That’s why i normally change to the more recognizable brands for her when i driver for her or she asks me to accompany her.


You can't live with them, and you can't live without them!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This one she’s kinda familiar even if an independent. Since gifted by a client/friend. And that same client/friend gifted us a his and hers.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> This one she’s kinda familiar even if an independent. Since gifted by a client/friend. And that same client/friend gifted us a his and hers.
> View attachment 16298817


It seems that you have very generous clients, Sir!! Do they need any brain surgery!!! 😉😊


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> It seems that you have very generous clients, Sir!! Do they need any brain surgery!!! 😉😊


I will ask. Meeting him for lunch today. But if they need one, am afraid a neurosurgeon might tinker with his give-watch-to-pong brain cell.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got nuthin' but a Zoom call today.
> View attachment 16297515











Haha! I've been saving this for a good time to use it. 😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> actually its an LCD so permanent Time display - the button lights up the digits when dark


Hmm. Well, I kinda think it would’ve been cooler if they used little green diodes like back in the day, but just as awkward if it still needed a button press.

Is it visible at all without the backlight?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> The 700 watches are my retirement plan!! This one, I'm not sure!! See you in 5 to 10 years!!


Don’t do it. You’ll flood the market and everything will tank.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Hmm. Well, I kinda think it would’ve been cooler if they used little green diodes like back in the day, but just as awkward if it still needed a button press.
> 
> Is it visible at all without the backlight?


Yes - it is readable like an LCD without pressing button
the digits glow bright like an LED when pressing the button


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I will ask. Meeting him for lunch today. But if they need one, am afraid a neurosurgeon might tinker with his give-watch-to-pong brain cell.


Godfrey

forgot to ask


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

On way home


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Tool watch!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I suppose a tool watch as well


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I suppose a tool watch as well
> View attachment 16299465


Nice! is this patina building up on the lugs?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I was careless a few times recently. Wore these two when we visited my folks and her folks. She didnt notice the orange. She noticed the purple. She asked: what is that? I just said one of my cheap independents. And she just ended: i don’t understand why you wear those things.
> View attachment 16298814
> View attachment 16298815


We need more purple watches, there aren't many out there that I know of, in fact, the only one that I know is the purple APRO Tourbillon


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice! is this patina building up on the lugs?


Maybe. Maybe not. Time will tell.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> We need more purple watches, there aren't many out there that I know of, in fact, the only one that I know is the purple APRO Tourbillon


Precisely why i got that watch. Realized i didnt have a purple dial.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Precisely why i got that watch. Realized i didnt have a purple dial.


When I was young, purple was my favorite color (don't worry, I turned out ok), and the first oil painting I bought had a purple dominant color (I was ten, paid it with my savings).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I suppose this would qualify as a tool watch as well.









And it was a good day for hiking.































































And nothing beats a 200gr Angus burger after a day's "work"...😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

One thing is for sure, tool watches are not for tools.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> One thing is for sure, tool watches are not for tools.


They are not for tools, but some tools wear them anyway.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Enjoying remote work/flexibility. Yearly bmw service. They have one of the new G80 M3s (unsure if the x drive model) … It’s in the showroom, so I doubt they’ll let me actually drive it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot d*mn that's a good looking Speedy (love the dial). Don't think I've ever seen that one. Ref.?



JustAbe said:


> I love orange and racing!! Here is another, @SaMaster14!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16298620


So is this one. That chapter ring adds a great splash of color that pairs nicely with the hands. Very good looking IMO  




Pongster said:


> I was careless a few times recently. Wore these two when we visited my folks and her folks. She didnt notice the orange. She noticed the purple. She asked: what is that? I just said one of my cheap independents. And she just ended: i don’t understand why you wear those things.
> View attachment 16298814


Ok what is this? And why have you NOT sent me one? Do you have any idea how slim the pickings are for those of us partial to the color purple!? There's the "grape" OP, whatever you have there, a sorta purple-ish reverso I saw years ago, and that's pretty much it IIRC. 



Panerol Forte said:


> We need more purple watches, there aren't many out there that I know of, in fact, the only one that I know is the purple APRO Tourbillon


^This!



Pongster said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. Time will tell.
> View attachment 16299504


Pongster is that the new 925?



Panerol Forte said:


> When I was young, purple was my favorite color (don't worry, I turned out ok), and the first oil painting I bought had a purple dominant color (I was ten, paid it with my savings).


 I never grew out of it, tbh. Still the third most popular color (of button-downs, anyway) in the wardrobe (blues and blacks being the others).










My old WUS avatar


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16300416
> 
> 
> My old WUS avatar


You a cigar man PH? What is your stick(s) of choice? Lately it’s been Drew Estates and Oliva for me. And the odd Cuban — Bolivar or Ramon Allones.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Hot d*mn that's a good looking Speedy (love the dial). Don't think I've ever seen that one. Ref.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s the “new” Speedmaster Racing (listed under two-counters) on their site! 44.25mm. 

329.30.44.51.06.001


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Watches for today … and a pen!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Prosperous Thursday, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Watches for today … and a pen!


Dig that AT as well, brother Sam. Really unique piece, that.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey, gents. Question for you that I don't know how to answer. If someone has an inscription on a caseback of a SS Rolex, how much could that impact the resell value? I know it isn't an exact science, but could anyone ballpark it?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Dig that AT as well, brother Sam. Really unique piece, that.


Thank you!! Such a cool dial!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> Hey, gents. Question for you that I don't know how to answer. If someone has an inscription on a caseback of a SS Rolex, how much could that impact the resell value? I know it isn't an exact science, but could anyone ballpark it?


I guess it would, depending on who the buyer is — I know that’s not helpful!

But if the inscription isn’t too deep, it’s not difficult to sand it off. Especially given the unidirectional brushed original finish.

Or it might make the watch priceless, like a Paul Newman!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> You a cigar man PH? What is your stick(s) of choice? Lately it’s been Drew Estates and Oliva for me. And the odd Cuban — Bolivar or Ramon Allones.


Used to be. Less so in recent years (Mrs. Hayz discourages most of my indulgences around lil' man), and since our recent move everything's been bonkers. I'm fairly certain the witless degenerates we hired either put my humidor in storage or pocketed it, along with several blades, my nickel beretta, and my kid's piggy bank, to name a few  . Fortunately, I transported the watches myself.

Always partial to Macs, though I do enjoy a Serie V or Perdomo as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

@Purple Hayz yes it’s the 925.

And re the SNGLRTY purple focus, i think i posted the same pic when you resurfaced in OoO.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Thank you, Bro Sap. The name is only four letters and I don't think the inscription is too deep. I'm waiting to put eyes on it.



Sappie66 said:


> I guess it would, depending on who the buyer is — I know that’s not helpful!
> 
> But if the inscription isn’t too deep, it’s not difficult to sand it off. Especially given the unidirectional brushed original finish.
> 
> Or it might make the watch priceless, like a Paul Newman!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> Thank you, Bro Sap. The name is only four letters and I don't think the inscription is too deep. I'm waiting to put eyes on it.


Or worst case, get a new caseback?


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

That's a gorgeous Visconti.



SaMaster14 said:


> Watches for today … and a pen!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Eisenhammer said:


> Thank you, Bro Sap. The name is only four letters and I don't think the inscription is too deep. I'm waiting to put eyes on it.


If the name is JENA you might get someone here to buy it off you for a nice mark-up


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> If the name is JENA you might get someone here to buy it off you for a nice mark-up


And the misspelling makes it even more valuable.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Hahaha. That produced a chuckle. Well played.




jason10mm said:


> If the name is JENA you might get someone here to buy it off you for a nice mark-up


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Eisenhammer said:


> That's a gorgeous Visconti.


Thank you! 

Love the colors! It is one of the new Van Gogh limited box sets. The bright green ink it came with will take some getting used to


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

You're welcome.

She's a beauty. How is Visconti ink compared to Sailor or Pilot Iroshizuku?



SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Love the colors! It is one of the new Van Gogh limited box sets. The bright green ink it came with will take some getting used to


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Also a possibility. Appreciate the input, Pong.



Pongster said:


> Or worst case, get a new caseback?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Eisenhammer said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> She's a beauty. How is Visconti ink compared to Sailor or Pilot Iroshizuku?


I enjoy writing with it! I honestly don’t have much to compare it to fountain pen wise. I don’t have any Sailor or Pilot pens. I do. Have a Platinum fountain pen (Japanese pen). Ink is very similar. The Platinum writes much finer, but I feel that is due to the nib, not the ink.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I've considered a Platinum a time or two, but could never pull the trigger. I may need to give them another look.




SaMaster14 said:


> I enjoy writing with it! I honestly don’t have much to compare it to fountain pen wise. I don’t have any Sailor or Pilot pens. I do. Have a Platinum fountain pen (Japanese pen). Ink is very similar. The Platinum writes much finer, but I feel that is due to the nib, not the ink.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Eisenhammer said:


> I've considered a Platinum a time or two, but could never pull the trigger. I may need to give them another look.


Here is mine! With red ink.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Gorgeous pen. I've never seen that before. Bravo.




SaMaster14 said:


> Here is mine! With red ink.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> They are not for tools, but some tools wear them anyway.


Tools? 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are my modest Schaefer fountain pens.
































Closest I’ll ever come to owning Ferraris.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Here are my modest Schaefer fountain pens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have pistons?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16301475


There is a point where carbon fiber goes from a design accent to an outright fetish. 

I think that car is on the fetish side


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My new fun watch.
























Pretty spiff for the money. Good fit and finish on the case and bracelet but as you can see, the digital display is barely legible. They needn't have bothered with applying lume since that's also illegible.

Btw, the clasp is not really misaligned, it just locks that way in the pic. Irl, it's fine.

All told, it's pretty fun.

Thanks, @mui.richard!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> There is a point where carbon fiber goes from a design accent to an outright fetish.
> 
> I think that car is on the fetish side


Speaking of fetishes...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Take this, NYC AP Boutique!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Didn't want to wait 'til next week...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> They have pistons?


One does. Single cylinder. Not a V12.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My new fun watch.
> View attachment 16301652
> 
> View attachment 16301653
> ...


Looks great! 

Now, take my other advice. 😏

Get yourself a Sony Xperia Pro-I and forget about that Digital point-n-shoot. The real life IQ is magnificent, especially considering this is something you keep in your pocket.

Granted, the Pro-I lacks in true telephoto power so if that's what you need in a PnS then you're better off with a real camera.

This is a quick shot (straight jpg out of camera cropped to 1x1) by my phone when I was taking a bus earlier today. Considering the bus ride wasn't exactly smooth I say the IQ, with the help of OIS, is very good.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> One does. Single cylinder. Not a V12.


Good pumping action I presume?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Good pumping action I presume?


Always!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Always!


That Scared thread appears to have disappeared after a few gun enthusiasts began to post. Our Big Toe seems to take a dim view especially of people who post pictures of firearms. Actually since gun ownership is such a hot politically charged topic anyhow, probably best keep our positions off all WUS threads.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> That Scared thread appears to have disappeared after a few gun enthusiasts began to post. Our Big Toe seems to take a dim view especially of people who post pictures of firearms. Actually since gun ownership is such a hot politically charged topic anyhow, probably best keep our positions off all WUS threads.


Was thinking about a different kind of pumping action...😏


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Company dinner earlier this week:









Norman was happy I came home.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerai today, gentlemen!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Just wrapped up my final big business meeting of the year. Got a few more small team ones then vacay time!










Paired my Fat Boy Sub with a dress shirt that I haven't worn since 2019! Not as fancy as some of you other brothers with far nicer shirts. 👍


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thought I was going to have video conference court today but it turned out to be telephone court. So my Rolex flex is wasted.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just received delivery of 5 new soft leather Rally straps from Watch Gecko. Cheap but pretty good for the price — CDN$20 each.

Hoping the gray/red could work with my Tokyo Speedy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Was thinking about a different kind of pumping action...😏
> View attachment 16302025


Movies with pumping scenes are not allowed here i think


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of fetishes...
> View attachment 16301666


Oh my


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I can keep the whisky hidden behind the Nespresso at the office, right?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16302389


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Not totally sure.

The white one is kinda grayish and In the pic it looks way brighter than it is.

Thoughts?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

speaking of patina


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Not totally sure.
> 
> The white one is kinda grayish and In the pic it looks way brighter than it is.
> 
> Thoughts?


To my eye, they don't pair all that well. Whadya going for, anyway? Any particular look?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> speaking of patina
> View attachment 16302951


Ugh, if I may...might I suggest:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> To my eye, they don't pair all that well. Whadya going for, anyway? Any particular look?


Just looking for some variety. Something to catch the dial and bezel colour.

The straps will go well with other watches that I have so I’m not too disappointed.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Experimenting…


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16303051


Do you get funny tan spots?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you get funny tan spots?


Nope, just measles!! 🥰


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ugh, if I may...might I suggest:
> View attachment 16303009
> 
> 
> ...


Diet or regular?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I can keep the whisky hidden behind the Nespresso at the office, right?


I have the same bottle of Matsui! Pretty good whisky!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> View attachment 16302940


Nope, not a Tumour, just a Tide-graph Tourbillon!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Afternoon drive switch!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Diet or regular?


Regular of course. After dipping the watch, combine the remainder of the soda with a finger of gin (vodka works too), add a wedge of lime, then enjoy the show


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't wait for this!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Midtown wandering.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't wait for this!
> View attachment 16303592


Should be good but this weekend, it's all about Spidey!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have the same bottle of Matsui! Pretty good whisky!


Very easy drinking. Could be a morning whisky for some. . My associate gave it to me. I already have a bottle at home.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Experimenting…


Godfrey.

Just to be clear, by “experimenting”, I mean with different strap ideas, not with what some might think I guy wearing a white strap would be experimenting about. Okay? 

It’s on a dark strap now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My very first tudor. Got jealous since everybody else in the box got worn this week.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Just to be clear, by “experimenting”, I mean with different strap ideas, not with what some might think I guy wearing a white strap would be experimenting about. Okay?
> 
> It’s on a dark strap now.


Nobody was thinking that bro. Wearing white pants and white shoes as well?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Nobody was thinking that bro. Wearing white pants and white shoes as well?


Well, maybe…..


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Not totally sure.
> 
> The white one is kinda grayish and In the pic it looks way brighter than it is.
> 
> Thoughts?


Sorry bro, it's a big no from me.

The quality and workmanship of those straps really don't do the watch justice. A racing strap with red stitchings/details would work, but that leather/stitchings looks awful.

Remember Asketica on Etsy I mentioned before? Send him a text on Etsy and see what he can do. Tell him mui.richard referred you and you'll get a discount at checkout using promo code "RICHARD20", without the quotations. 

A nice watch deserves a nice strap.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Sorry bro, it's a big no from me.
> 
> The quality and workmanship of those straps really don't do the watch justice. A racing strap with red stitchings/details would work, but that leather/stitchings looks awful.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. The straps are too casual and uncouth for the watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Will go with this today:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I went with this.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> My very first tudor. Got jealous since everybody else in the box got worn this week.
> View attachment 16303696


Funny thing about those Tudor's with the "Self-Winding" printed on the dial.... I just can't get past that design choice.

I own a couple of Tudor watches, so I've no problem with the brand or quality. That said, printing that line on the dial somehow irritates me.

Every single time I see it I want to retort: "No Sheetrock Sherlock" and can't help but wonder who the target market was for that watch..... and I simultaneously don't want to be be associated with them.

Having the text curve on just this one line makes it really stand out, and that much more irritating. Plenty of watches have silly crap printed on the dial, but most of it doesn't stand out, so it's pretty easy to ignore.

I realize, of course, this is a pure triviality, and it's a fine watch indeed.

The post is more about the quirks and idiosyncrasies of consumers (my self very much included) and how such a minor detail can have such an outsized impact.

I'm also sure in person it's practically a non-issue. Another thing I've realized along the way is that extreme close up pictures we all post really skew how watches are perceived if you haven't seen them in real life.

Secondarily, I'm with PH on the patina. While many love it and consider it essential character (and there's nothing wrong with that) I'm a fan of keeping my watches pristine.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Will go with this today:


Off to a spiritual/yoga/transcendental/ayahuasca retreat???


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Thought I was going to have video conference court today but it turned out to be telephone court. So my Rolex flex is wasted.


Ya know I love this watch..... try the flex again real soon!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> *Funny thing about those Tudor's with the "Self-Winding" printed on the dial.... I just can't get past that design choice.*
> 
> I own a couple of Tudor watches, so I've no problem with the brand or quality. That said, printing that line on the dial somehow irritates me.
> 
> ...


Oh well...😝


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Will go with this today:


Going to court again today?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Going to court again today?


Nope. Not with that shirt. Unless it’s phone court I suppose.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't wait for this!
> View attachment 16303592


[queue "Ted" voice] I know Kung Fu!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> Should be good but this weekend, it's all about Spidey!


^This


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Just to be clear, by “experimenting”, I mean with different strap ideas, not with what some might think I guy wearing a white strap would be experimenting about. Okay?
> 
> It’s on a dark strap now.


Probably best not to "overexplain" such things, brother Sapp!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Two weeks ago I had the box, etc for my black Datejust II in my hands. Now, I've looked at 7 different shipping boxes it could be in, but it's not. Before I look in any more, I've sat down to convince myself I do not have a watch collecting problem.😬


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Two weeks ago I had the box, etc for my black Datejust II in my hands. Now, I've looked at 7 different shipping boxes it could be in, but it's not. Before I look in any more, I've sat down to convince myself I do not have a watch collecting problem.😬


You, sir, have no problem whatsoever. Nor does anyone in our motely brotherhood. It is the rest of the world that has _watch-collecting deficiency, _and we shall pity them accordingly.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More wandering.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

First time using my bike as part of this commute (car-train-bike to work, and then back) and I think it’s a success. Burned enough extra calories to account for the pizza someone brought.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Now, take my other advice. 😏
> 
> ...


Dick, I looked up the Sony. OMFG! Mrs. BSF would kill me if she knew how much it costs!

Now I have to figure a way around that little hurdle... 😇


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Funny thing about those Tudor's with the "Self-Winding" printed on the dial.... I just can't get past that design choice.
> 
> I own a couple of Tudor watches, so I've no problem with the brand or quality. That said, printing that line on the dial somehow irritates me.
> 
> ...


Didnt put a smile in your face bro?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dick, I looked up the Sony. OMFG! Mrs. BSF would kill me if she knew how much it costs!
> 
> Now I have to figure a way around that little hurdle... 😇


Does it cost more than a watch bro?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Oh well...😝
> 
> View attachment 16304003


Here’s one more








Tudor with Rolex logo and Crown on Dial Real?


I have found this for auction real or not




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Didnt put a smile in your face bro?
> View attachment 16304555


Godfrey

@StephenCanale

prefer this layout?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> @StephenCanale
> 
> ...


Yes, very much so.

Not for any great reason... just the trivial ones I mentioned.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Though at least self-winding isnt a redundancy. Officially certified seems to be so. Are there not officially certified chronometers? Apart from the Seikos of old.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Did I mention that we had these wines at lunch?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Funny thing about those Tudor's with the "Self-Winding" printed on the dial.... I just can't get past that design choice.
> 
> I own a couple of Tudor watches, so I've no problem with the brand or quality. That said, printing that line on the dial somehow irritates me.
> 
> ...


Indeed. No matter how interesting the Bronzy's patina gets (and I've let it go a LOT longer than I planned), it's never more than a 10 minute bath away from a reset. How many dips has yours taken since you got it? I think I'm at 3.

As for Pongster's BB, I didn't like the smiley text either when it first came out, but it's grown on me since then. The first gen Black Bay was a mashup to be sure...the prototype ref# 75190 with the cherry red dial/bezel, the snowflake hands from the 1969 ref. 7021, and the "maxi" dial from another unreleased Tudor prototype. But let's be honest, 75% of the Black Bay's heritage descends straight from this:





















And that alone is reason enough to 

I still prefer the straight text (as you do), but I can appreciate the smiley version on historical grounds. Sorta reminds of how aghast the millennials were when Ford took the wraps off their "new" supercar in the mid 2000s.











"Ewww! That's like, something my Grandpa would drive"

And what a glorious drive it would be


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Indeed. No matter how interesting the Bronzy's patina gets (and I've let it go a LOT longer than I planned), it's never more than a 10 minute bath away from a reset. How many dips has yours taken since you got it? I think I'm at 3.


I've only dipped mine once, but it don't wear it often... change of careers and some odd familial issues discourage wearing most of my watches lately (much to my dismay).

I keep it tucked away from air/moisture most of the time and also use a bit of metal polish on it that I think is helping slow down oxidation.

Love the heck out of the watch, and hope someday to be back into regular rotation.



Purple Hayz said:


> As for Pongster's BB, ......
> 
> But let's be honest, 75% of the Black Bay's heritage descends straight from....


As noted, I'm a Tudor fan and don't question the quality or heritage. Just can't get past the smiley for whatever reason.

On balance, I wouldn't be able to own a Rolex if their silly "Superlative Chronometer" claim was printed in all caps "smiley orientation" at the bottom of the dial either and I love my Rolex watches too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Will the dip remove patina regardless of age? So patina aint permanent?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dick, I looked up the Sony. OMFG! Mrs. BSF would kill me if she knew how much it costs!
> 
> Now I have to figure a way around that little hurdle... 😇


No one needs to know...
Even Jenna says so!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Does it cost more than a watch bro?


Depends on the watch I suppose. But definitely not one of @BigSeikoFan 's.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did I mention that we had these wines at lunch?
> View attachment 16304813
> 
> View attachment 16304814


You had those for lunch and complain about the Sony's price? C'mon! 😅


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Will the dip remove patina regardless of age? So patina aint permanent?


Not permanent, no. Patina is just a type of tarnish--a protective surface corrosion rather than a destructive one (like rust). 99.9% of the metal is still there so you're basically just giving it a good chemical polish. With that said, I've never let mine go the full "Davy Jones' Panerai" either, so YMMV


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Not permanent, no. Patina is just a type of tarnish--a protective surface corrosion rather than a destructive one (like rust). 99.9% of the metal is still there so you're basically just giving it a good chemical polish. With that said, I've never let mine go the full "Davy Jones' Panerai" either, so YMMV
> 
> View attachment 16305086


Always reminds me of this one particular Panerai.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Got a yes gents!!! Hope everyone’s 2021 has been blessed undoubtedly challenging given fragmented global situation. We will persevere!! Stay strong. Cheers to 2022!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving for the boss as she gets her ear pierced.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> You had those for lunch and complain about the Sony's price? C'mon! 😅


Somebody really generous provided the wine. Got a mega-cellar...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Will the dip remove patina regardless of age? So patina aint permanent?


It not called patina, it's called tarnish. You lawyers are all the same, constantly playing around with words! Do you think Silvo would have become a household name if silver built up nice patina instead of black tarnish?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> It not called patina, it's called tarnish. You lawyers are all the same, constantly playing around with words! Do you think Silvo would have become a household name if silver built up nice patina instead of black tarnish?
> 
> View attachment 16305280


You know what bro PF, if a UV damaged dial can be called "tropical" and demand a premium, then surely we can call silver tarnish "patina"! 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You know what bro PF, if a UV damaged dial can be called "tropical" and demand a premium, then surely we can call silver tarnish "patina"! 😉


The only tropical dial I know is the Tropical Bird Repeater, but, of course, my amateurish watch knowledge and my limited imagination don't allow me to see the "tropical" in a cracked Rolex dial 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This may very well be my current favorite in my omega stash


----------



## D58 (Oct 30, 2021)

Pongster said:


> This may very well be my current favorite in my omega stash
> View attachment 16305389


I literally had this watch in my cart at David sw and when I went to go buy it someone had called on it and purchased it in the 5 minutes I was looking at other watches on the site. I was so devastated. It’s a great looking watch!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Getting ready for dinner 😋


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> The only tropical dial I know is the Tropical Bird Repeater, but, of course, my amateurish watch knowledge and my limited imagination don't allow me to see the "tropical" in a cracked Rolex dial 🤷‍♂️


Apparently you know nothing about vintage Rolex bro PF, a cracked dial is termed a "Spidey"! 🤣🤣🤣

And I think there are 3 versions at least...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Did they all appear in the latest movie?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

anagram


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Apparently you know nothing about vintage Rolex bro PF, a cracked dial is termed a "Spidey"! 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> And I think there are 3 versions at least...
> View attachment 16305431


My bad, I mixed up cracks due to bad paint and sun blemish due to bad paint too; potato, patato...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Will go with this today:


Ah, another very confident day in court I see!

The bailiff (maybe you commonwealth type call him the Man at Arms or somesuch) and stenographers at court surely know by now that your attire reflects the likely court outcome 

"Uh oh, he just has a light blue oxford and a muted red tie, he isn't winning that custody case for sure. Why he chose to defend Hannibal Lector is beyond me!"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Vacay time!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> It not called patina, it's called tarnish. You lawyers are all the same, constantly playing around with words! Do you think Silvo would have become a household name if silver built up nice patina instead of black tarnish?
> 
> View attachment 16305280


I have a ton of antique sterling silverware that I occasionally bust out for fancy dinin'. I am VERY familiar with this product!

Used a lot of Brasso in my day as well. Now that I am circling back around to low plastic content items the amount of metal, leather, wool, and wood stuff I have to maintain is exponentially increasing!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Getting ready for dinner 😋
> 
> View attachment 16305427


It looks like they are trying to hide meat from a vegetarian by hiding it under a salad


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yesterday’s office Christmas dinner at Le Crocodile. Magret de Canard and rack of lamb in the pic.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal) 
- hope you dont mind me sharing -


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


So sorry to hear.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


RIP. 😔


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


My sincere condolences Simon. My prayers to his family, may he rest in peace 🙏


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -





Panerol Forte said:


> My sincere condolences Simon. My prayers to his family, may he rest in peace 🙏


+1...I cannot say it any better.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


Very sorry for your loss, and for the loss to everyone whom he no doubt meant so much to in their time of need.

Glad you shared, and especially if it helps you in any way possible.

Sad, frustrating and pointless losses all around us during these times to be sure.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> @StephenCanale
> 
> ...


Since we’re talking about it, I think I like the curved text better. I’m moving away from “what I think a watch is supposed to look like” and towards “let the designers do whatever they want”. At least with the curved text it looks less like a franken-Sub.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Will the dip remove patina regardless of age? So patina aint permanent?


Patina’s never permanent. I can show you some before-and-after photos of one of my tubas later (to me, tarnish = patina, or close enough).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16305194
> 
> View attachment 16305193


I was gonna say in the other thread — the more I see this watch, the more I’d like to have one instead of a Tank or JLC MUT as a dress watch. It’s not as classically clean, but I think I’d like how much more interesting it is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Apparently you know nothing about vintage Rolex bro PF, a cracked dial is termed a "Spidey"!
> 
> And I think there are 3 versions at least...
> View attachment 16305431


I forgot about Mannikin Skywalker Spidey.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


Ahhhh, dammit..


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16305194


First of all, what is the reference with the leather strap? I only find 103431 as the reference for the the bracelet version.

Second, please tell me about all the drawbacks to this piece as I know nothing about it and desperately need you (anyone) to talk me out of this watch!!!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


Que descanse en paz, and his spirit live on through those who knew and loved him. Sincerest condolences, padre. 😞


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> First of all, what is the reference with the leather strap? I only find 103431 as the reference for the the bracelet version.
> 
> Second, please tell me about all the drawbacks to this piece as I know nothing about it and desperately need you (anyone) to talk me out of this watch!!!


Stephen, you sound agitated. Might I suggest a therapeutic purchase to ease your troubles?  

Perhaps this stunning little number?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I was gonna say in the other thread — the more I see this watch, the more I’d like to have one instead of a Tank or JLC MUT as a dress watch. It’s not as classically clean, but I think I’d like how much more interesting it is.


You better try one on before you make any decision. I tried it and I decided it was not for me. I would much rather have a Cartier.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I was gonna say in the other thread — the more I see this watch, the more I’d like to have one instead of a Tank or JLC MUT as a dress watch. It’s not as classically clean, but I think I’d like how much more interesting it is.


As a "dress watch" dress watch? No I'd much rather have a JLC or a Tank.
As a sports watch, the darn thing is so thin I thought I was gonna break it just trying it on. And a 7.5+" wrist is the least I believe to pull it off, otherwise the proportions are just not right. 

It's greatest strength is the thinness of the watch, curiously that's also it's Achilles heel.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Hope you're enjoying your evening, gents.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

In the car, waiting for my lady.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Popped over to the desert for the weekend with law school buddies!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I was gonna say in the other thread — the more I see this watch, the more I’d like to have one instead of a Tank or JLC MUT as a dress watch. It’s not as classically clean, but I think I’d like how much more interesting it is.


What other thread?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


Sorry for your loss father


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

@JustAbe @mario1971 @Sappie66 @Panerol Forte 

somebody made a thread *tailor* made for you









The Official Rolex & Fancy Shirt thread 


Alright, you guys made me do it! Post your fancy shirt and Rolex (sorry, no Tudors allowed in this sandbox)  Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> First of all, what is the reference with the leather strap? I only find 103431 as the reference for the the bracelet version.
> 
> Second, please tell me about all the drawbacks to this piece as I know nothing about it and desperately need you (anyone) to talk me out of this watch!!!


Was it really a Genta-designed watch?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


My condolences for your loss Simon.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> @JustAbe @mario1971 @Sappie66 @Panerol Forte
> 
> somebody made a thread *tailor* made for you
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Thanks for the tip.


Did i miss any other fancy-shirt (or fancy-pants) bro?

maybe it should be a Fancy Shirt with Fancy Watch thread. Like the Premium Watch on Premium Steering Wheel thread. Rolex might be too limiting.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Did i miss any other fancy-shirt (or fancy-pants) bro?
> 
> maybe it should be a Fancy Shirt with Fancy Watch thread. Like the Premium Watch on Premium Steering Wheel thread. Rolex might be too limiting.


Rolex is an average fit with a shirt.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> You better try one on before you make any decision. I tried it and I decided it was not for me. I would much rather have a Cartier.





mui.richard said:


> As a "dress watch" dress watch? No I'd much rather have a JLC or a Tank.
> As a sports watch, the darn thing is so thin I thought I was gonna break it just trying it on. And a 7.5+" wrist is the least I believe to pull it off, otherwise the proportions are just not right.
> 
> It's greatest strength is the thinness of the watch, curiously that's also it's Achilles heel.


Yeah, the last time I was near a Bvlgari display case, I was making a beeline for the Rolex section. (that was also the last time I saw a polar ExpII in the flesh) Maybe I’ll look again later, like sometime next year when MrsBS graduates school and I take her to the Tiffany shop next door.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> What other thread?


You’re right — there is no other thread. 

(he posted it in the “Show us your non-Rolex or Tudor watch” thread)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Did i miss any other fancy-shirt (or fancy-pants) bro?
> 
> maybe it should be a Fancy Shirt with Fancy Watch thread. Like the Premium Watch on Premium Steering Wheel thread. Rolex might be too limiting.


Godfrey

if i missed out any bro, my apologies. It was an off-the-cuff post.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Maybe someone should also start a fancy socks with fancy watch thread


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> if i missed out any bro, my apologies. It was an *off-the-cuff* post.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Maybe someone should also start a fancy socks with fancy watch thread


Please don't. I've seen "socks" on this thread that would make a zoot-suited pimp look conservative and restrained. 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

no fancy shirt. nor socks.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> no fancy shirt. nor socks.
> View attachment 16307182


I see your Daytona and raise you a shirt (and a pair of boots)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedmasters can go swimming!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Speedy Sunday!! I wish everybody a blessed and relaxing weekend!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I see your Daytona and raise you a shirt (and a pair of boots)
> 
> View attachment 16307236


I call with my sneakers


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Maybe someone should also start a fancy socks with fancy watch thread


That is an excellent idea for a thread @Pongster, and it’s okay if some don’t like fancy socks. Not everyone has good taste. 😉😎😊


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> That is an excellent idea for a thread @Pongster, and it’s okay if some don’t like fancy socks. Not everyone has good taste. 😉😎😊


Do you also have the John Mayer G-shocks Abe?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Do you also have the John Mayer G-shocks Abe?


No, I don't!! There was too much hype with that, not enough blue, and Hodinkee too!!  😂😉😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


Celebrating the life of a good person and sharing their passing with you, Padre @Simon!! RIP


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> No, I don't!! There was too much hype with that, not enough blue, and Hodinkee too!!  😂😉😊


There’s a new one. White.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I call with my sneakers
> View attachment 16307271


You'd better run with those sneakers before Abe raises you with a Muga silk shirt and a his Ferragamo loafers


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> You'd better run with those sneakers before Abe raises you with a Muga silk shirt and a his Ferragamo loafers


I will just fold. Though the local word for run is equivalent to fold in card games here.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I will just fold. Though the local word for run is equivalent to fold in card games here.


Touché, I fold 😉


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Getting ready for dinner 😋
> 
> View attachment 16305427


Very nice we had salmon and salad tonight, I am worried because I seem to have little appetite these days. My wife had the larger portion because I wasn't very hungry. I had trouble with a ham sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Ahhhh, dammit..


Ah geez, I am so sorry to hear that. My condolences.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speedmasters can go swimming!


You have been paying attention to Archer


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My new one came today, it's a collaboration with Australian Surf Lifesaving. I got a towel, a beach bag, a fanny pack and some hair product (don't ask me why).


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Celebrating the life of a good person and sharing their passing with you, Padre @Simon!! RIP


Thanks brothers - yeh, a life well lived but cut too short (just 63) 

As soon as I heard, I opened a bottle of Moet Chandon I had kept ready for a celebration - and toasted my friend's life - salt tears n champagne - he was a legend. We had dinner out just the other day and laughed n laughed - he'd had both jabs n booster. 

Hugging the wife n kids a little tighter this weekend.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> And what a glorious drive it would be


I’m not sure “glorious” gets there, but yeah…I can only imagine.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


So sorry to hear this. It has to be quite a loss. My prayers are with you and your friend.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Please don't. I've seen "socks" on this thread that would make a zoot-suited pimp look conservative and restrained. 🤣


Some of the shirt/sock combinations would have to come with a warning…


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Patina’s never permanent. I can show you some before-and-after* photos of one of my tubas later* (to me, tarnish = patina, or close enough).


Please don't, this is a family forum


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering after dinner.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Please don't, this is a family forum


We should blow our own trumpets


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Full moon tonight


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Father. A true best friend is irreplaceable. My thoughts are with you, sir.



Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gonna wear this to a Christmas party tom.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> You have been paying attention to Archer


I trust the 50m WR!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Gonna wear this to a Christmas party tom.
> View attachment 16307846


I'm sure it's been asked and answered before, but what exactly are we looking at here?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Patina’s never permanent. I can show you some before-and-after photos of one of my tubas later (to me, tarnish = patina, or close enough).





jason10mm said:


> Please don't, this is a family forum


Ha!

The first two are from the guy I bought this horn from. Looks awful, but that's just discoloration -- and I could tell that all the braces are correct, and the tubing is straight and undented, especially in the body and valve section. I thought, hey, whichever corps owned this horn had enough money to pay for proper repairs; and it turned out that it used to belong to the Blue Devils out in California, who are one of the handful that actually has a robust budget.


















And then this is after my repair guy got done with it. He took out a couple dents in the main bow (back end, away from the bell), cleaned the interior, and polished the outside. I marched with it competitively the next year and had a lot of fun — the fawker is LOUD.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hit some balls on the range earlier!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hit some balls on the range earlier!


twss


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm sure it's been asked and answered before, but what exactly are we looking at here?


Houtman Pilbara. Dial from Pilbara rock in Western Australia. On a Kangaroo leather strap.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16307601


Love it. Is it heresy to say this looks better than any conventional Speedy Pro I've seen? Just stunning in that colorway. Not that the classic SP isn't good looking in it's own right, but this completely transforms the watch, and makes me want to try one again. 

So I'm guessing b/w this and that equally dapper (and slim!) Bulgari yesterday, you might be partial to blue dials? 😁



Pongster said:


> Full moon tonight
> View attachment 16307729


And here is my favorite "big 'Un." So close to pulling the trigger on this one, and on more than one occasion. Just every time I strapped it on I couldn't get ever the sheer mass of the thing. But man what a looker. Bravo, brother Pong.



SaMaster14 said:


> Hit some balls on the range earlier!


And yet another thorough transformation. Sporty and elegant at the same time. Classic dial but with just enough color to give it a personality all it's own. Gorgeous.

You know seeing all these unique and inventive riffs (including Sappie's recent beauties) on such a ubiquitous watch makes me regret giving up on the d*mn thing. Thought I left that "Speedy itch" behind years ago, but you all are not making this easy!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hit some balls on the range earlier!


You getting better? What’s your index? If you are embarrassingly good, pm me.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Ha!
> 
> The first two are from the guy I bought this horn from. Looks awful, but that's just discoloration -- and I could tell that all the braces are correct, and the tubing is straight and undented, especially in the body and valve section. I thought, hey, whichever corps owned this horn had enough money to pay for proper repairs; and it turned out that it used to belong to the Blue Devils out in California, who are one of the handful that actually has a robust budget.
> View attachment 16308268
> ...


Respect. How heavy are those things? They look huge.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Respect. How heavy are those things? They look huge.


I weighed it at 23 lbs, so it’s not too bad. I can’t find any footage of myself with this exact horn, but I tried to model my technique after these guys:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Falling out of love with my Royal Broke. The bracelet is either too tight or too loose. Wasn't a problem with the AP, so I guess the geometry for the RB bracelet is just off a hair...

Probably gonna punt it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ran out of perique @AL9C1


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> I trust the 50m WR!


Someone posted somewhere that Omega had definitively sent an pictogram about the Speedy Pro's water resistance and it showed a guy swimming at the beach with his watch.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Falling out of love with my Royal Broke. The bracelet is either too tight or too loose. Wasn't a problem with the AP, so I guess the geometry for the RB bracelet is just off a hair...
> 
> Probably gonna punt it sooner rather than later.


I think I missed the first half of this. You talking about a replacement bracelet, or that RO shaped gshock?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> I think I missed the first half of this. You talking about a replacement bracelet, or that RO shaped gshock?


The latter.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just watching "Big Sky" in the dark with the Mrs and last year's Christmas present from her.

STILL the best watch pound-for-pound under $200.

I've got several watches on this year's list...ranging from a Bulova surfboard chrono to the Tudor S&G chrono. 

We'll see where the next 12 months take us. Probably not to Tudor land or higher because Baby Ithardin will be here in June 2022!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Simon said:


> My best friend died this week - covid. He was a husband, father of 3 sons, a priest and an oak of a man 6'7" and 300lb. This song reminds me of him (in gaelic, its about reaching for the highest apple - life eternal)
> - hope you dont mind me sharing -


I'm so sorry to hear this Father Simon, my condolences.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16308976
> 
> 
> Just watching "Big Sky" in the dark with the Mrs and last year's Christmas present from her.
> ...


Your watch weighs a pound?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Your watch weighs a pound?


No...yes...maybe? You know us backward yanks and our wacky imperial measurements


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The latter.
> 
> View attachment 16308977


Yeah that's the worst when the bracelets fall "in between." I've got a few that are like that (and of course no micro adj.). Too bad cuz it's a good looking beater, and will probably fit perfectly in the warmer months.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Ran out of perique @AL9C1
> View attachment 16308958


Oh No!!!! 
Wasup BrOoO’s? I miss you guys. I’m still alive and hanging in there. House stuff, vacation/daddy duties, holidays, yada yada yada. Free time nonexistent. Hope all you guys are doing great and have a wonderful holidays. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You getting better? What’s your index? If you are embarrassingly good, pm me.


Still learning!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The “cold moon” last night was incredible! 

A couple of shots with the Nikon D7500 and my Tamron zoom lens!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh No!!!!
> Wasup BrOoO’s? I miss you guys. I’m still alive and hanging in there. House stuff, vacation/daddy duties, holidays, yada yada yada. Free time nonexistent. Hope all you guys are doing great and have a wonderful holidays.
> 
> 
> ...


It’s good. At least the other sticks in my stash will get some attention. Hehe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Ran out of perique @AL9C1
> View attachment 16308958


You smoking indoors?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh No!!!!
> Wasup BrOoO’s? I miss you guys. I’m still alive and hanging in there. House stuff, vacation/daddy duties, holidays, yada yada yada. Free time nonexistent. Hope all you guys are doing great and have a wonderful holidays.
> 
> 
> ...


Great to hear from my Big Bro Al! House all fixed up?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Great to hear from my Big Bro Al! House all fixed up?


No it’s gonna take a good while longer. But at least it’s getting started. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You smoking indoors?!?


Is it allowed to smoke outdoors?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Izakaya night with my lady.
Didn’t get to try the Hibiki 21 or Yamasaki 25, but I plan to!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Good day to all!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Victory Monday, even if it was only against the Giants...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"It's bigger on the inside."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

As the years progress, seems my chances of getting this at USD32K are now down to two. Slim and very slim. Am giving myself to until next year.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just saw a takuya ad for a CB. Cant believe it’s closing in on 100K. Wow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Just saw a takuya ad for a CB. Cant believe it’s closing in on 100K. Wow.


Godfrey

if it were traded on a stock exchange, will it be considered a bleu chip?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

For those of you familiar with the Hirsch Robby, you know the colors are quite vivid...a little too vivid for me. I muted the blue a couple months ago with some hair dye so it would go with a Damasko watch I have. I thought I'd give it a go on my SMP. Thoughts?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Oh No!!!!
> Wasup BrOoO’s? I miss you guys. I’m still alive and hanging in there. House stuff, vacation/daddy duties, holidays, yada yada yada. Free time nonexistent. Hope all you guys are doing great and have a wonderful holidays.
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you. Hope your holiday is good!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

@Sappie66 there’s a new Snoopy 50th thread. Maybe you, i meant, your lady can post.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm sure it's been asked and answered before, but what exactly are we looking at here?











Pilbara Rock


Pilbara dive watch; designed in, and inspired by the Pilbara. Rugged enough for Australian outback adventure, or diving Ningaloo, refined enough for any boardroom. Rock Dial Movement Miyota Calibre 9039 Premium Automatic, Water Resistance 200m Case Diameter 41mm SuperLumi-Nova 3D dog image...




houtmanwatch.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Houtman Pilbara. Dial from Pilbara rock in Western Australia. On a Kangaroo leather strap.


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Falling out of love with my Royal Broke. The bracelet is either too tight or too loose. Wasn't a problem with the AP, so I guess the geometry for the RB bracelet is just off a hair...
> 
> Probably gonna punt it sooner rather than later.


Royal BROKE! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Ugh...Omega Stealthmaster Special Edition? In transparent aluminum?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ugh...Omega Stealthmaster Special Edition? *In transparent aluminum?*


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ugh...Omega Stealthmaster Special Edition? In transparent aluminum?


Specifically, alien spacecraft aluminum with cloaking. It's their FOIE. First Omega on Earth.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just picked up my GO SeaQ from servicing. They gave me a cake too.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Just picked up my GO SeaQ from servicing. They gave me a cake too.


Sweet @Sappie66, but remember, you can't have your cake and eat it too!! 🤨😜 Send it over!!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Was all super-psyched to go the Seiko AD near work on my lunch hour to check out the Prospex Speedtimer Solar Chrono.

Logged off my computer, took a sneaky route to get there to foil traffic...and when I get there I see they are closed on Mondays.

_facepalm_ how did I forget they're closed on Mondays?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Was all super-psyched to go the Seiko AD near work on my lunch hour to check out the Prospex Speedtimer Solar Chrono.
> 
> Logged off my computer, took a sneaky route to get their to foil traffic...and when I get there I see they are closed on Mondays.
> 
> _facepalm_ how did I forget they're closed on Mondays?


Is that a pandemic thing? ADs here are also closed once a week.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> _facepalm_ how did I forget they're closed on Mondays?


Better question.... how do watch/jewelry stores still manage to keep a straight face when endlessly complaining about competition from the Internet and large retailers while simultaneously continuing to close on Sunday and Monday like it's still the 1970's?

The cognitive dissonance must be absolutely deafening.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

In a five-day working week!! Sunday is a Bank holiday. Which is more financially feasible, to close on Saturday when people are off work or Monday when people are working?!! The business weekend is Sunday and Monday, a no-brainer!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sugman said:


> For those of you familiar with the Hirsch Robby, you know the colors are quite vivid...a little too vivid for me. I muted the blue a couple months ago with some hair dye so it would go with a Damasko watch I have. I thought I'd give it a go on my SMP. Thoughts?
> View attachment 16309915
> 
> View attachment 16309918
> ...


Looks good to me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Off to christmas grocery run as mandated by the boss. Then office christmas party.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> In a five-day working week!! Sunday is a Bank holiday. Which is more financially feasible, to close on Saturday when people are off work or Monday when people are working?!! The business weekend is Sunday and Monday, a no-brainer!!! 👍🏼😷


No longer a Thursday-Friday weekend?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> Sweet @Sappie66, but remember, *you can't have your cake and eat it too!!*


Rubbish. Of course he can! _Having _a cake is in fact the _one_ prerequisite for eating said cake. If you have a cake, you can eat it. What you _cannot _do is_ eat your cake and (still/then) have it too._ Now maybe _you _could care less about proper grammer, but irregardless, your still using that idiom uncorrectly!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Off to christmas grocery run as mandated by the boss. Then office christmas party.
> View attachment 16310978


I had one of those!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Off to christmas grocery run as mandated by the boss. *Then office christmas party*.
> View attachment 16310978


So, instead of the Ugly Sweater Award, you're going for the Ugly Watch category?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> So, instead of the Ugly Sweater Award, you're going for the Ugly Watch category?


Goes with my mask. My shirt. And my underwear.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Goes with my mask. My shirt. And my *underwear*.
> View attachment 16311038


Ohhhh, what the old people call a "key" party.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Ohhhh, what the old people call a "key" party.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Ohhhh, what the old people call a "key" party.


Would the ladies be biased and pick certain “keys”. Though with keyless entry ….


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Rubbish. Of course he can! _Having _a cake is in fact the _one_ prerequisite for eating said cake. If you have a cake, you can eat it. What you _cannot _do is_ eat your cake and (still/then) have it too._ Now maybe _you _could care less about proper grammer, but irregardless, your still using that idiom uncorrectly!


Whoa. That was a lot to take in. I am head over heels. Or maybe heels over head.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Komrades! Dragged this guy (along with a few dozen friends) outta storage today. If anyone not named Pongster has one, I'll be singularly impressed. If anyone _named _Pongster would kindly remind me how to set this bloody thing, that too would be appreciated


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Rubbish. Of course he can! _Having _a cake is in fact the _one_ prerequisite for eating said cake. If you have a cake, you can eat it. What you _cannot _do is_ eat your cake and (still/then) have it too._ Now maybe _you _could care less about proper grammer, but irregardless, your still using that idiom uncorrectly!


Funny as hell, per usual, 

Unfortunately, I think you missed the mark just a bit here my friend. While your sequence of events for eating cake is spot-on, the expression actually is "_You can’t have your cake and eat it too_" which dates back to a letter from Thomas, Duke of Norfolk to Thomas Cromwell in 1538.

As you digest this dear Sir, please keep in mind that dudes spoke funny stupid crap back then, and had an unusual affinity for cake, or so it often seems.

Modernized to make a bit more sense, it might be similar to saying you can cherish some ultra rare and exquisite bottle of spirits, displaying on the mantle for all to see and admire for years to come.... or you can uncork it this next holiday to celebrate, share and enjoy; but you have to choose one or the other.

Again, why cake?

No not a clue or even an educated guess.

PS: There ARE some who state the sentiment in reverse, as you suggest, but that's the minority case by far and not the original usage.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Funny as hell, per usual,
> 
> Unfortunately, I think you missed the mark just a bit here my friend. While your sequence of events for eating cake is spot-on, the expression actually is "_You can’t have your cake and eat it too_" which dates back to a letter from Thomas, Duke of Norfolk to Thomas Cromwell in 1538.
> 
> ...


Brother Stephen I would never have expected a slow pitch from you 

"Wolde you bothe eate your cake, and have your cake?" John Haywood, 1546

And of course the timeless Jonathan Swift himself who wrote "she cannot eat her cake and have her cake" in 1738

And need I remind you how they actually caught the unabomber? 

Now before you go spouting off about timelines and originations and all that nonsense, I would remind you just because something comes first makes it neither "right" nor even "better." Were that the case we'd all be celebrating "Geometer Day" on Tuesday, and my avatar would have a lovely portrait of Dylan in Jimi's place.

Besides, I think we can all agree that the Italian version is infinitely better: *Non si puo avere la botte piena è la moglie ubriaca.*


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16311165
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my Vostoks say hi. Does it also have the wobbly crown?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Funny as hell, per usual,
> 
> Unfortunately, I think you missed the mark just a bit here my friend. While your sequence of events for eating cake is spot-on, the expression actually is "_You can’t have your cake and eat it too_" which dates back to a letter from Thomas, Duke of Norfolk to Thomas Cromwell in 1538.
> 
> ...


Qu'ils mangent de la brioche


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Just picked up my GO SeaQ from servicing. They gave me a cake too.


Personally I like Panettone better but hey I wouldn't say no to free Pandoro 😋


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> my Vostoks say hi. Does it also have the wobbly crown?
> View attachment 16311249


Yessir! Feels as solid as an overdone spaghetti noodle


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Yessir! Feels as solid as an *overdone spaghetti* noodle


Mrs complained about that once. And no, it wasn't dinner time... 😅🤣😂😛


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Mrs complained about that once. And no, it wasn't dinner time... 😅🤣😂😛


There’s a not so secret ingredient for that bro Dick 
You can remove bro.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16311269


I know it's getting old, but you lost your artistic touch bro Pong with all these sharp and InFocus photos. 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> There’s a not so secret ingredient for that bro Dick
> You can remove bro.


A tiger named Dick? 
And yes, do remove named.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Besides, I think we can all agree that the Italian version is infinitely better: *Non si puo avere la botte piena è la moglie ubriaca.*


Forcing an actual Italian to copy and paste an Italian idiom from a watch group (of all the dark places on the Internet) into a google search and then subsequent translation.

Absolutely brutal.

Have you no humanity?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I know it's getting old, but you lost your artistic touch bro Pong with all these sharp and InFocus photos. 😉


Need to go back to my old phone?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> my Vostoks say hi. Does it also have the wobbly crown?
> View attachment 16311249


so...about that question. I think I've managed to wind it (maybe), since I'm 99% certain this one has no rotor. Any ideas on the date wheel? I know it's not a quickset but I vaguely recall a shortcut...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> so...about that question. I think I've managed to wind it (maybe), since I'm 99% certain this one has no rotor. Any ideas on the date wheel? I know it's not a quickset but I vaguely recall a shortcut...


Not sure if a semi quickset. Will find out later when I get home.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Happy winter solstice everyone ☺


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Best watch of the party


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Not sure if a semi quickset. Will find out later when I get home.


Godfrey

doesnt appear to be a semi-quickset either


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My father in law asked for my advice. His brother got envious when my father in law recently gifted their nephew with a Seiko diver. So my father in law thought of giving him the same diver. But while shopping he saw what he thought was a nice Technomarine for the same price. So i was asked what should he buy.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Rubbish. Of course he can! _Having _a cake is in fact the _one_ prerequisite for eating said cake. If you have a cake, you can eat it. What you _cannot _do is_ eat your cake and (still/then) have it too._ Now maybe _you _could care less about proper grammer, but irregardless, your still using that idiom uncorrectly!


Half true, you can eat half your cake and still have it, half a cake is still a cake. Now, before we dive into dissecting if half a cake is still a cake, think of it based on true life experiences: has anyone ever told you "I have half a cake or one third of a cake, would you care for a slice?"



StephenCanale said:


> Funny as hell, per usual,
> 
> Unfortunately, I think you missed the mark just a bit here my friend. While your sequence of events for eating cake is spot-on, the expression actually is "_You can’t have your cake and eat it too_" which dates back to a letter from Thomas, Duke of Norfolk to Thomas Cromwell in 1538.
> 
> ...


Why cake? simple, cake is the oldest man made dessert, and it was either this, or an alcoholic beverage, and since wisdom quotes are often used as parabols to convey moral sense to children, it would be odd for a father to tell his eight year old "you can't have your wine and drink it too".



Purple Hayz said:


> Brother Stephen I would never have expected a slow pitch from you
> 
> "Wolde you bothe eate your cake, and have your cake?" John Haywood, 1546
> 
> ...


I don't have a dog in this fight, but, the big problem with wisdom quotes is that they are credited to different persons in different countries at different times, hence the difficulty to know the origin of a quote. The only thing that we can be sure of is that the only certified original quotes are those of the wise OOO brothers, like mine for instance, just to name a few.

That being said, I have a more complex cake reference that I would like to submit to the analytic mind of my erudite brothers: "piece of cake". Despite all my research, I was never able to figure out the correlation between something being easy to achieve and a piece of cake. Is it in reference to cutting the piece of cake, which is not always easy judging by the multitude of cake cutting accidents, mainly at weddings, or is it in reference to the preparation of the cake which is nothing but easy, especially when it comes to applying the frosting. So, I am at a dead end and will greatly appreciate any input concerning this matter.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Even this is not quickset or semi quickset. Just happened to be set on the correct date.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Half true, you can eat half your cake and still have it, half a cake is still a cake. Now, before we dive into dissecting if half a cake is still a cake, think of it based on true life experiences: has anyone ever told you "I have half a cake or one third of a cake, would you care for a slice?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that challenge is a piece of cake, bro PF





__





Origin of a Cliche: "Piece of Cake"


This page is about the common cliche piece of cake, and what it means



www.pages.drexel.edu


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I think that challenge is a piece of cake, bro PF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know bro Pong, it's too easy, I am sure there must be a more esoteric explanation. Nevertheless, I appreciate your simplification attempt of this complex matter, especially coming from a lawyer (I am not sure it would have been the same if you were on the clock 😉)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know bro Pong, it's too easy, I am sure there must be a more esoteric explanation. Nevertheless, I appreciate your simplification attempt of this complex matter, especially coming from a lawyer (I am not sure it would have been the same if you were on the clock 😉)


I can still bill for the whole cake.  even if it was a cake walk.

on the previous PH vs SC cake war, i had a previous discussion with a friend on the same. The bone of contention was the interpretation of “and”. Did it signify simultaneous events - that is, having the cake and eating the cake at the same time? Or did it signifiy events in sequence as in “then”? So eating the cake then having it.

whatever way it is sliced, one thing is certain: a party without a cake is just a meeting.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> That being said, I have a more complex cake reference that I would like to submit to the analytic mind of my erudite brothers: "piece of cake". Despite all my research, I was never able to figure out the correlation between something being easy to achieve and a piece of cake. Is it in reference to cutting the piece of cake, which is not always easy judging by the multitude of cake cutting accidents, mainly at weddings, or is it in reference to the preparation of the cake which is nothing but easy, especially when it comes to applying the frosting. So, I am at a dead end and will greatly appreciate any input concerning this matter


Easy peasy! If you'd asked our OoO brother @BigSeikoFan he'd have said "piece of Jenna"!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Easy peasy! If you'd asked our OoO brother @BigSeikoFan he'd have said "piece of Jenna"!
> 
> View attachment 16311672


There is a French saying "chacun voit midi à sa porte"


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I can still bill for the whole cake.  even if it was a cake walk.
> 
> on the previous PH vs SC cake war, i had a previous discussion with a friend on the same. The bone of contention was the interpretation of “and”. Did it signify simultaneous events - that is, having the cake and eating the cake at the same time? Or did it signifiy events in sequence as in “then”? So eating the cake then having it.
> 
> whatever way it is sliced, one thing is certain: a party without a cake is just a meeting.


We call this in French "enculage de mouches" 😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

At home on a break.

Dont do that work stuff any more, I never did like it really.

But as Oscar Wilde said “ I love work, I could watch people doing it all day”


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Who wants a piece of Jenna?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My first russian watch


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Easy peasy! If you'd asked our OoO brother @BigSeikoFan he'd have said "piece of Jenna"!
> 
> View attachment 16311672


That's pie.🥧


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> There is a French saying "chacun voit midi à sa porte"


Would that loosely translate to "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"? Or did it mean something else? 🤔


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Would that loosely translate to "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"? Or did it mean something else? 🤔


It's more like every person looks at things from its own perspective


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> Funny as hell, per usual,
> 
> Unfortunately, I think you missed the mark just a bit here my friend. While your sequence of events for eating cake is spot-on, the expression actually is "_You can’t have your cake and eat it too_" which dates back to a letter from Thomas, Duke of Norfolk to Thomas Cromwell in 1538.
> 
> ...


I'm here for the cake.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm here for the cake.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm here for the cake.


No more bread?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Who wants a piece of Jenna?


Do you really have to ask? 😲


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My first russian watch
> View attachment 16311782


Using the old phone? Or did you deliberately focus on your wrist? 😏


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Using the old phone? Or did you deliberately focus on your wrist? 😏


i think if i use the 1x camera, not as good as the 2.5x camera.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> i think if i use the 1x camera, not as good as the 2.5x camera.
> View attachment 16312382
> View attachment 16312384


That's odd, usually it's the other way around. 😲


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i think if i use the 1x camera, not as good as the 2.5x camera.
> View attachment 16312382
> View attachment 16312384


That’s a focus problem. The armrest and blanket are in focus instead of the watch.

Tap-to-focus on the watch:









Tap-to-focus on the table surface in the background:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know bro Pong, it's too easy, I am sure there must be a more esoteric explanation. Nevertheless, I appreciate your simplification attempt of this complex matter, especially coming from a lawyer (I am not sure it would have been the same if you were on the clock 😉)


This reply definitely takes the cake.

Preach on, brother PF


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> My first russian watch
> View attachment 16311782


Interesting piece, brother Pong. Looks like he's got a few stories to tell, too. 

Another early collection entry:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> That's odd, usually it's the other way around. 😲


So....shall I assume that brother Pong's photography skills aren't _quite _up the standards set by his excellent watch collection? In his defense, I haven't seen any fingers in the frame yet, so at least there's that


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> So....shall I assume that brother Pong's photography skills aren't _quite _up the standards set by his excellent watch collection? In his defense, I haven't seen any fingers in the frame yet, so at least there's that


Hahahaha, right! 

But then again, if bro Pong decided he needs to give us a finger, we probably have done something really wrong...🤣


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Been wearing this a lot lately (since it was in the desert with me over the weekend)! Worldtimer and GMT are coming with me on vacation, so giving the Speedy and PAM (which I took on vacation last year) some love.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, safe and healthy Hump Day, folks!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Why cake? simple, cake is the oldest man made dessert...


Did not know this.... makes sense and thanks!



Panerol Forte said:


> That being said, I have a more complex cake reference that I would like to submit to the analytic mind of my erudite brothers: "piece of cake". Despite all my research, I was never able to figure out the correlation between something being easy to achieve and a piece of cake. Is it in reference to cutting the piece of cake, which is not always easy judging by the multitude of cake cutting accidents, mainly at weddings, or is it in reference to the preparation of the cake which is nothing but easy, especially when it comes to applying the frosting. So, I am at a dead end and will greatly appreciate any input concerning this matter.


I ran into the same dancing reference that Pong did, but that's just a student's paper and I find it somewhat less than convincing as well.

I did notice others on the Internet pointed out that "Easy as pie" is often substituted as well.

Given your explanation above, about cake being the first man-made dessert, I would suggest that perhaps the "easy" part is in reference to the consuming, rather than the preparation or serving.

Let's assume that a good deal of food was not particularly well tenderized or seasoned, and thus not always quite as delicious and easy to eat and enjoy as what we're used to nowadays.

In a world where every meal wasn't consistently prepared by trained chefs (or at least food engineers, chemists and scientists) then consuming the earliest desserts (whether cake or pie) would likely not take much convincing and I could see where such as saying could evolve and be readily understood. 

As you say, there's no definitive answer out there, but this doesn't require a very limited time-frame for origin, or a fairly limited geographical location either. If based on dancing slaves on the Southern States, it would be hard to imagine it becoming such a universally understood idiom.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> So....shall I assume that brother Pong's photography skills aren't _quite _up the standards set by his excellent watch collection? In his defense, I haven't seen any fingers in the frame yet, so at least there's that


Let me see how can I explain Pong's photography in simple terms... Well, I could define Pong's photography as the anti-photography, in which the focus is the anti-focus, in other words, Pong is the qi that brings to photography the missing yang. As you may have noticed in Pong's pictures, the main subject is always out of focus, and contrary to common believes, it's not due to his inability to focus, it's Pong's art in all its glory.

A picture is worth a thousand words, this selfie shot by Pong speaks for itself


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I will stick to the 2.5x lens then. Piece of cake.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I will stick to the 2.5x lens then. Piece of cake.
> View attachment 16313039











Or in my case 3X. Piece of cake.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16311745
> 
> 
> At home on a break.
> ...


Me too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I love jobs also. But I prefer the below job to the above job.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I dont have aspirations for high office.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Switched it! Like this look and feel!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Easy peasy! If you'd asked our OoO brother @BigSeikoFan he'd have said "piece of Jenna"!
> 
> View attachment 16311672


Young Jenna had a couple of advantages over Current Jenna...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Young Jenna had a couple of advantages over Current Jenna...


A couple? Which ones? Bullet points and images, plz?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> A couple? Which ones? Bullet points and images, plz?


I think she had a couple of larger assets before the reduction.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I think she had a couple of larger assets before the reduction.


Asset reduction was pandemic induced?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> That's pie.🥧


Definitely a piece…


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Young Jenna had a couple of advantages over Current Jenna...


Easy and young? 😆


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Asset reduction was pandemic induced?


I'll bet she got them done so she could be taken more seriously as an actress.

(unless there were health reasons; had a friend who got hers reduced after they strained her back enough to pinch a nerve)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll bet she got them done so she could be taken more seriously as an actress.


Humanitarian efforts don't hurt either.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This is happening.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Wearing my tux today, Canadian tux that is. 😅


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Hump Day, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

"Cake is cake."
-Sun Tzu



Panerol Forte said:


> Half true, you can eat half your cake and still have it, half a cake is still a cake. Now, before we dive into dissecting if half a cake is still a cake, think of it based on true life experiences: has anyone ever told you "I have half a cake or one third of a cake, would you care for a slice?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

This one is a torte!! 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll bet she got them done so she could be taken more seriously as an actress.


I'm thinking the same.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Blue, anyone?









Yeah, it's pretty banged up. Probably should send it back to Japan for some TLC...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From a recent wandering...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll bet she got them done so she could be taken more seriously as an actress.
> 
> (unless there were health reasons; had a friend who got hers reduced after they strained her back enough to pinch a nerve)


I would have taken her seriously either way.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I would have taken her seriously either way.


A lot of meanings are in that sentence.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Waiting on MrsBS’s colonoscopy.

Those of you who asked — no, I will not be live-streaming it.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

He’s not the sharpest tool in the shed, but then maybe a mug cake!! 🤣🤣 Have a marvelous Thursday, and stay safe and healthy, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Didn’t know how much I was missing this watch until I got it back from the shop!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Wow, hasn’t this thread died in the arse. Inevitable when you see who mainly posts here now.


You're not wrong. I feel like the guy at the end of the bar who still hasn't moved out of the neighborhood.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I experienced the for display only watches today. I didn't see the little signs at first as I was choosing between a Sub and a Sky-dweller.😂🙄


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16315631


I'm not generally partial to Breitling's designs, but this is a real beauty indeed!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering again.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Of course, we gotta have this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This reminds me of Dr. Strange's place in Greenwich Village. The top part...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This reminds me of Dr. Strange's place in Greenwich Village. The top part...
> View attachment 16315742


Is there a Bleeker St.?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> You're not wrong. I feel like the guy at the end of the bar who still hasn't moved out of the neighborhood.


Are you Norm or Cliff?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you Norm or Cliff?


Maybe “the Sinatra guy”


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread needs more Omega pics to enliven it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> This thread needs more Omega pics to enliven it
> View attachment 16316150


Yes, we do need to be more enlivened apparently! Either that or have guys responding to absolutely everything and posting 15 or 20 shyte-posts in a row so that we look like a more lively crowd. Quantity over quality, right?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Is there a Bleeker St.?


Yup.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> This thread needs more Omega pics to enliven it
> View attachment 16316150


I second that motion.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, we do need to be more enlivened apparently! Either that or have guys responding to absolutely everything and posting 15 or 20 shyte-posts in a row so that we look like a more lively crowd. Quantity over quality, right?


Darn holidays and covid surges getting in the way our addiction again!

Personally, I'd rather have a few days of calm, than endless pictures of goats, LOL.

Yeah, I may live to regret saying/typing that out loud... but at least I didn't repeat it "3 times in a row" so we're safe, right?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Darn holidays and covid surges getting in the way our addiction again!
> 
> Personally, I'd rather have a few days of calm, than endless pictures of goats, LOL.
> 
> Yeah, I may live to regret saying/typing that out loud... but at least I didn't repeat it "3 times in a row" so we're safe, right?


Someone’s village is missing their genius!!


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

To livelihood. An early Merry Christmas to each of you.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Instead of whining @StephenCanale, maybe share some of your goat Invictas and Corums!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Darn holidays and covid surges getting in the way our addiction again!
> 
> Personally, I'd rather have a few days of calm, than endless pictures of goats, LOL.
> 
> Yeah, I may live to regret saying/typing that out loud... but at least I didn't repeat it "3 times in a row" so we're safe, right?


I forgot about them goats! Then there was the chasing of milestones.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

How about something shiny for the holiday seasons? 🎄⛄


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just watched NTTD. Fell asleep on various parts. Missed some key scenes. But certainly saw the entirety of the Paloma scene.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> How about something shiny for the holiday seasons?
> View attachment 16316788


That’s nice!

Shall I break out the Christmas Hulk?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Didn’t wait for an answer.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

You change your own straps/bracelets?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn’t wait for an answer.


I like some parts and neutral on others!! Happy holidays, Sir!! 🤨🤷‍♂️


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> You change your own straps/bracelets?


Where is that Butler?!! Ok, she is off for Xmas!! 😜


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn’t wait for an answer.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

JustAbe said:


> Instead of whining @StephenCanale, maybe share some of your goat Invictas and Corums!!


If ya follow the thread, I wasn't whining a bit... just offering perspective for those who appear a bit frustrated/disappointed.

To clarify a possible misunderstanding.... there's no "goat Invicta" around here to my knowledge (though I'm sure there are endless forum threads that would argue this point on many other sites) but we did have endless posts of actual goats (Capra hircus) here in OoO for quite a time.

As far as I can recall, few (if any) of them were even wearing watches, Omega, Rolex or otherwise. If any were, they were probably Seiko divers.

I have actually posted a pic of a beater Invicta I snagged at Sam's Club on a whim recently a couple of times. It's not exactly a "goof" but kind of an insider joke in that I would occasionally buy a completely monstrous and hideous Invicta when one would pop up at Costco or Sam's and then post a wrist shot just to get a reaction. LOL

This one is a legitimate beater because I'm not one of those who believes that nicks/dents/scratches on my nicer watches add character and often do work/chores that put watches in harm's way.

I don't have any new photos to post as the recent mysterious "disappearance" of one of my watches has caused me to lock-up the relatively small (15) collection until I figure a few things out.

Sucks.

I tried going "watch-less" for a bit, but just couldn't handle it, so the Invicta serves as both a beater and sacrificial pawn if need be.

All that said, here's a older pic of the Corum, since you asked!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Is goat leather used for watch straps? That would be the goat then. Undisputed.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Here's another photo of the Corum.

The first one I posted was over exposed (direct sun) to show off how much the dial color changes... pretty spectacular in full sun.

Most of the time the dial looks like this picture below.... which will also show more detail here online.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn’t wait for an answer.


I actually like that look!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> If ya follow the thread, I wasn't whining a bit... just offering perspective for those who appear a bit frustrated/disappointed.
> 
> To clarify a possible misunderstanding.... there's no "goat Invicta" around here to my knowledge (though I'm sure there are endless forum threads that would argue this point on many other sites) but we did have endless posts of actual goats (Capra hircus) here in OoO for quite a time.
> 
> ...





StephenCanale said:


> Here's another photo of the Corum.
> 
> The first one I posted was over exposed (direct sun) to show off how much the dial color changes... pretty spectacular in full sun.
> 
> ...


That is very nice, don't you feel better already!! Though, you are missing the third for a "3 times in a row". 😜 Here is my GOAT INVICTA!! 😊😅


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I agree. It's wild...in the best way possible.



SaMaster14 said:


> I actually like that look!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually like that look!


I think you and I are the only ones!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> I agree. It's wild...in the best way possible.


Okay, that’s 3 of us!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I think you and I are the only ones!


I’m not sure if I’d “daily” it, but it’s not horrible by any means!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay, that’s 3 of us!


Count me in as a fourth but only for the holidays!

I'd put it on December 20th and take it off January 1st


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m not sure if I’d “daily” it, but it’s not horrible by any means!


Sounds like you’re backpedaling…. Hmmm…..


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Count me in as a fourth but only for the holidays!
> 
> I'd put it on December 20th and take it off January 1st


Of course! I’ll actually just reserve it for Dec 24 and 25.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sounds like you’re backpedaling…. Hmmm…..


 I agree with the holiday timeline


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Still, in my opinion, the best modern Rolex. It's sporty, can be dressed up, extremely functional, and still scratches the Sub itch. If I could only own one modern Rolex, this would be it. If you would have told me I would be unable to snag a BLNR, this would have been my fall back.




SaMaster14 said:


>


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Stopped by the Rolex AD by work during my lunch hour. They had TWO ladies models in the entire Rolex room.

So I thought I go across the street to look at Zenith, IWC, etc. I enter the store and see a "masks required" sign and a stack of masks. Heck, I'll put on a mask to try on a chronosport.

The mask elastic snaps and breaks immediately when I put it on. I took it as a sign and turned around and left. Lol.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Is goat leather used for watch straps? That would be the goat then. Undisputed.


Goat leather is a great leather - properly tanned, it is called here 'natural morocco' as opposed to 'French morocco' which is generally split lambskin. Goat skin has a tighter grain - is soft but very strong - my preferred Bible cover leather. I have not had it on a watch strap - here's some ostritch


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Merry Xmas to all that celebrate and a Happy Holidays for those that don't!! Stay safe and healthy, everybody!! 👍🏼😷









Guess how many watches?!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Merry Xmas to all that celebrate and a Happy Holidays for those that don't!! Stay safe and healthy, everybody!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16317420
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you too Abe. Wouldn't it be easier to try to guess how many gifts are NOT watches? 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Abe. Wouldn't it be easier to try to guess how many gifts are NOT watches? 😉


Good to see you back, Sir!! I was about to PM you, my friend!! Merry Xmas and a happy New Year to your loved ones and you!! Please stay safe and healthy, my friend!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Abe. Wouldn't it be easier to try to guess how many gifts are NOT watches? 😉


My Patek is in a blue rapping with a gold ribbon!! 😜🤩 My wife is so predictable!! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> My Patek is in a blue rapping with a gold ribbon!! 😜🤩 My wife is so predictable!! 🤷‍♂️


The only way she could surprise you is if she replaced it with the Tiffany Nautilus 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> The only way she could surprise you is if she replaced it with the Tiffany Nautilus 😉


That is impossible @Panerol Forte, as I am in charge of buying all the watches in this household, Sir. They all trust me blindfolded!! 🤣🤣


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Stopped by the Rolex AD by work during my lunch hour. They had TWO ladies models in the entire Rolex room.
> 
> So I thought I go across the street to look at Zenith, IWC, etc. I enter the store and see a "masks required" sign and a stack of masks. Heck, I'll put on a mask to try on a chronosport.
> 
> The mask elastic snaps and breaks immediately when I put it on. I took it as a sign and turned around and left. Lol.


Heh, that’s tragically funny. At least they had masks on hand to give to customers; I’ll give them credit for that much.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This was my next stop. I had to take a number inside  They had about 30 Rolexes...all for display only...lol.

Had a great time though. I looked at a Tudor S&G chrono and some other under-a-grand watches. Funny though-they said I couldn't take pictures.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Eisenhammer said:


> Still, in my opinion, the best modern Rolex. It's sporty, can be dressed up, extremely functional, and still scratches the Sub itch. If I could only own one modern Rolex, this would be it. If you would have told me I would be unable to snag a BLNR, this would have been my fall back.


I agree! It’s keeping me away from (trying to get) a classic Sub. But there are plenty of other Rolex’s that won’t clash!

Funny enough, this this the exact _opposite_ of Sporty’s thoughts because it’s too like the Sub, it’s duplicative in a collection (or at least a Rolex-only focused collection like Sporty‘s)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Juuust landed, btw!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> Goat leather is a great leather - properly tanned, it is called here 'natural morocco' as opposed to 'French morocco' which is generally split lambskin. Goat skin has a tighter grain - is soft but very strong - my preferred Bible cover leather. I have not had it on a watch strap - here's some ostritch
> 
> View attachment 16317196


I think i havent had any leatherware in goat

ive had a pair of boat shoes in lambskin. Very comfy and soft.

goat is also a delicacy here. Though am not fond of it.

thanks for starting an exotic leather strap trend in OoO father. Will post some of mine later.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ostrich


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And to update my budding pen collection. So the MB AD told me my wife bough the BP. I guess she found the FP too expensive. And will give me the BP later for Christmas.

so i got the FP. As my own gift to myself. Will open it after Christmas so as not to upstage my wife’s gift.

so together with a client’s earlier christmas gift, i will now have completed this -


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Now am thinking where my MB trio should reside. At home or my office.

my very first MB (gift from wife a few years ago) will be my travelling one since it has a nice case.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

@Purple Hayz would the soda thing work on this as well? One in a set of three rusted/tarnished.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Definitely several others that won't clash.

Oh, I remember his stance on the LN and the Sub. Haha. I certainly see his point, though I don't necessarily agree. The Sub and BLNR are very similar, even with the blue. I could easily own the LN and a Sub, but the Sub would have to be without a date to maximize the variance.



SaMaster14 said:


> I agree! It’s keeping me away from (trying to get) a classic Sub. But there are plenty of other Rolex’s that won’t clash!
> 
> Funny enough, this this the exact _opposite_ of Sporty’s thoughts because it’s too like the Sub, it’s duplicative in a collection (or at least a Rolex-only focused collection like Sporty‘s)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Seems the third one also beginning to catch some tarnish/rust. Only the least used one is OK.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Most likely rust. Since i surmise they are steel. And not silver. Per mr google, baking soda and lime is the way to go. So 7-Up would work i suppose.

or should i go extreme and use trona?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

No hulk here so this will have to suffice, happy holidays everyone!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Switched it up when I landed


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Maybe Rolex should come out with a red and green bezel version


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


>


Okay that's better than ANY watch I'd say! 🙃🙂
@JustAbe you should have put _*THAT*_ under the tree...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


>


Nice jingle bells.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Santa you listening? 
Heck I'm definitely on the naughty list...😛


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Eisenhammer said:


> Definitely several others that won't clash.
> 
> Oh, I remember his stance on the LN and the Sub. Haha. I certainly see his point, though I don't necessarily agree. The Sub and BLNR are very similar, even with the blue. I could easily own the LN and a Sub, but the Sub would have to be without a date to maximize the variance.


Skimmed back through the old OoO and found this post of his. G's right, we haven't seen content like this in a while:









Opinions on Omega


Well, when it rains, it pours. The TT Daytona and another watch is on the way out.... Maybe it's time to invest in an umbrella 




www.watchuseek.com






Sportura said:


> I could have told you that. I don't know what Rolexes you own anymore as there have been so many, but here's a list of the ones you should buy. If it's not on the list, please, don't buy it:
> 
> GMT Black
> GMT Batman
> ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Skimmed back through the old OoO and found this post of his. G's right, we haven't seen content like this in a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheeeeit!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Santa you listening?
> Heck I'm definitely on the naughty list...😛
> View attachment 16317986


Is she... influencing?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Vacation in photos # 1…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Vacation in photos # 1…


Wow!!!! You are in Leon! I think I was exactly at the same place! Nice paella!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Stay-cation. Homemade bulgogi --










and the first stage of homemade kimchi:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


>


Where’s the green? 
to match sappie’s watch


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Where’s the green?
> to match sappie’s watch


You can't see it, but it's silk and completes the ensemble.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Where’s the green?
> to match sappie’s watch


Maybe it’s the g-string. Oh, silly me, there’s nothing under there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> You can't see it, but it's silk and completes the ensemble.


No, I checked, there’s nothing under there.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Skimmed back through the old OoO and found this post of his. G's right, we haven't seen content like this in a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤔 Not so sure about that. Granted there are things I used to agree with Sporty but the LN? Gotta go with the CHNR when it comes to the GMT Master II. Would still wanna own one, if I were ever to get another Rolex.










Honestly, definitely don't need another black dialed, black bezelled piece from the crown.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Is she... influencing?


Depends. Are you influenced? 🙃


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> 🤔 Not so sure about that. Granted there are things I used to agree with Sporty but the LN? Gotta go with the CHNR when it comes to the GMT Master II. Would still wanna own one, if I were ever to get another Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 16318068
> 
> ...


#godfrey

But then again, considering they are asking HK$200K for a brand-new one on the grey market, I'd probably have to go insane before actually getting one. There are much nicer watches to be had for that kind of dough.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> 🤔 Not so sure about that. Granted there are things I used to agree with Sporty but the LN? Gotta go with the CHNR when it comes to the GMT Master II. Would still wanna own one, if I were ever to get another Rolex.
> 
> Honestly, definitely don't need another black dialed, black bezelled piece from the crown.


Agreed.

Some feel it's a purist pursuit somehow to stick with black on black.

There's so many of those out there that I find it a bit cliche myself.

I own 4 Rolex and 2 Tudor and could eventually end up with a couple more of either or both.... but don't particularly value the SS black on black scheme.

What's the point of owning the same watch as everyone else?

Don't get me wrong, I'm under no illusion mine are mythical unicorns, but at least they're not practically indistinguishable from every other Rolex/Tudor from 6 feet away.

Just an opinion, and clearly in the minority which is just fine by me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


>


Godfrey.

The ball on her tongue stud is green for Christmas!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

First night’s dinner at the poolside Bristo! 

Will be spending a good amount of time at this bar and the swim-up bar!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Last meeting done. On way home for christmas.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Last meeting done. On way home for christmas.
> View attachment 16318217


Looks like you got your mojo back bro Pong just in time for Christmas! 🥳


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Some feel it's a purist pursuit somehow to stick with black on black.
> 
> ...


I have a similar thinking. That’s why i stayed away from the SS Rolex craze.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

With all these talk of Rolex (must have or what not), this thread needs more Omega


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> The ball on her tongue stud is green for Christmas!


Does the green one feel different from the regular one she uses?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like you got your mojo back bro Pong just in time for Christmas!


He’s outdone himself here — nothing is in focus!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> 🤔 Not so sure about that. Granted there are things I used to agree with Sporty but the LN? Gotta go with the CHNR when it comes to the GMT Master II. Would still wanna own one, if I were ever to get another Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 16318068
> 
> ...





StephenCanale said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Some feel it's a purist pursuit somehow to stick with black on black.
> 
> ...


I think his point was, if you're just going to have one or two, then it's better to pick the most neutral, versatile models.

At the other end, IMO, is something like buying a quiver of OPs in every color. If you have a bunch, and you don't feel like Tiffany blue that day, you can use the signal yellow or bright red instead. But if you've got just one, then there'd be days when you just don't want a wild color.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I think his point was, if you're just going to have one or two, then it's better to pick the most neutral, versatile models.
> 
> At the other end, IMO, is something like buying a quiver of OPs in every color. If you have a bunch, and you don't feel like Tiffany blue that day, you can use the signal yellow or bright red instead. But if you've got just one, then there'd be days when you just don't want a wild color.


My rainbow of Seikos. Neither Rolex nor OP though


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I think his point was, if you're just going to have one or two, then it's better to pick the most neutral, versatile models.


But then again, most, if not all of us here have more than one watch don't we? Besides, even Sporty himself corrected himself on his view towards the LN. 😉

Anyhow, it really boils down to personal preference. Not better or worse.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> But then again, most, if not all of us here have more than one watch don't we? Besides, even Sporty himself corrected himself on his view towards the LN. 😉
> 
> Anyhow, it really boils down to personal preference. Not *better or worse*.


Sounds like marriage 

and i think all of us here have more than one watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Sounds like marriage


The price we pay to be able to procreate...😂


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


>


I would like to find her under my tree.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays guys, from down under.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> The price we pay to be able to procreate...😂


Lucky the few who just want to copulate


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Does the green one feel different from the regular one she uses?


Of course.  There are different diameters availabe for the _spheres_.



^^^I am so proud of myself for finding the right words and not using (rhymes with) crawls.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16318360


The one in the middle, with the "tropical clip", is worth an absolute fortune! 😆


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> I would like to find her under my *sheets*.


FIFY
Merry Christmas! 🥳😆😅


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> I have a similar thinking. That’s why i stayed away from the SS Rolex craze.


I kinda figured this out about you (and Abe) without having to even ask.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Merry Christmas brOoOs


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


>


Reminds me of Young Jenna...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> First night’s dinner at the poolside Bristo!
> 
> Will be spending a good amount of time at this bar and the swim-up bar!


Dude, who lives better than you??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I would like to find her under my tree.


So you call yours "tree?" Now that's just bragging... 😄


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not only do they say "Happy Christmas" over there, they also wear paper crowns instead of Santa hats.









Happy Christmas, everyone!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow!!!! You are in Leon! I think I was exactly at the same place! Nice paella!


Nice! Visited Leon yesterday, in Managua with my wife’s fam for the next few days, then heading to San Juan del Sur to spend next week and New Years.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas bros! 🎄


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> I kinda figured this out about you (and Abe) without having to even ask.


Pong, yes, Abe no, he does have a SS stash 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Reminds me of Young Jenna...


Who?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not only do they say "Happy Christmas" over there, they also wear paper crowns instead of Santa hats.
> View attachment 16318788
> 
> 
> Happy Christmas, everyone!


I do remember the episode; however, it may look like the Sunday morning walk of shame to one who? doesn't!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Merry Christmas brothers of the OoO!
I am stricken with COVID19, so all I want for Christmas is for myself and everyone else to be healthy.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not only do they say "Happy Christmas" over there, they also wear paper crowns instead of Santa hats.
> View attachment 16318788
> 
> 
> Happy Christmas, everyone!


My family wears the paper hats at the dinner table. Before we eat we put the hats on and we have these paper poppers that we pop. I never knew why we did this, as I don't know anyone else who does.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I think his point was, if you're just going to have one or two, then it's better to pick the most neutral, versatile models.
> 
> At the other end, IMO, is something like buying a quiver of OPs in every color. If you have a bunch, and you don't feel like Tiffany blue that day, you can use the signal yellow or bright red instead. But if you've got just one, then there'd be days when you just don't want a wild color.


Well looking back at good ole Sporty’s post, it didn’t age well, as he went on to rip on the GMT LN later and also the Fat Boy Sub.

IMO If you’re going to have just one Rolex, the quintessential one is the Submariner. It can be any stainless steel Sub, vintage or modern, preferably the black no-date version if you want to keep it simple. 

My revised list would be…

Submariner no-date, vintage or modern
Submariner Date, Hulk
GMT 16710 Pepsi, or a modern Batman
Explorer 1 39mm
Explorer 2
Daytona ceramic in white, which is the true apex unicorn
SkyD in blue
DJ 1601 or a modern DJ in blue
OP Tiffany

Since most of these are near impossible to buy new at retail and secondary market prices are as high as PM models, I would opt for these instead…

Submariner, white gold in blue
Yatchmaster, white gold
GMT, root beer


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> FIFY
> Merry Christmas!


I would have changed it to “desk”.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> My family wears the paper hats at the dinner table. Before we eat we put the hats on and we have these paper poppers that we pop. I never knew why we did this, as I don't know anyone else who does.


We do that too!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> We do that too!


Do you know why? What is the origin of this tradition?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> Do you know why? What is the origin of this tradition?


My late-wife’s family always had Christmas Crackers so we carried it on. The tradition? No idea. I might Google, I might not. Just getting out of bed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I would have changed it to “desk”.


Not everyone is called Lewinsky you know...😱


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

You can learn about anything on OoO.









The History Behind English Christmas Crackers and the Paper Crowns Inside Them


No matter how silly you look, you must wear the crown!




www.countryliving.com






The Thomas J said:


> Do you know why? What is the origin of this tradition?





Sappie66 said:


> My late-wife’s family always had Christmas Crackers so we carried it on. The tradition? No idea. I might Google, I might not. Just getting out of bed.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I kinda figured this out about you (and Abe) without having to even ask.


And i dont even know what you mean bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> The one in the middle, with the "tropical clip", is worth an absolute fortune! 😆


Shucks. I should have left it as is. Cleaned it with baking soda and lemon.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> Merry Christmas brothers of the OoO!
> I am stricken with COVID19, so all I want for Christmas is for myself and everyone else to be healthy.


I hope a mild case!!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Pong, yes, Abe no, he does have a SS stash 😉


Didn't mean to imply the absence of black-on-black SS, only the self-imposed limitation of only that variation.

It's a standard go-to design for a reason and certainly has a place in anyone's collection.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> And i dont even know what you mean bro


That your Rolex collection would not be mono-chromatic.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> Merry Christmas brothers of the OoO!
> I am stricken with COVID19, so all I want for Christmas is for myself and everyone else to be healthy.


Yikes! How are ya feeling?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My expected Christmas gift. One more for the trio.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So you call yours "tree?" Now that's just bragging... 😄


Is this a who has the longest and biggest trunk contest?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> Merry Christmas brothers of the OoO!
> I am stricken with COVID19, so all I want for Christmas is for myself and everyone else to be healthy.


Praying for you and your family bro. Maybe 59 can give tips. Having survived it and all.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Not everyone is called Lewinsky you know...😱


Have i told the story about the Lewinsky cigar?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> That your Rolex collection would not be mono-chromatic.


In a way it is. But not quite. Peppered with blue.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Is this a who has the longest and biggest trunk contest?


I’m out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Have i told the story about the Lewinsky cigar?


Is it different from the one we’ve heard?

Was it auctioned off with a Paul Newman Daytona?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Is it different from the one we’ve heard?
> 
> Was it auctioned off with a Paul Newman Daytona?


Depends. What have you heard?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Depends. What have you heard?


Just that it was put somewhere that cigars are not accustomed to.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> That your Rolex collection would not be mono-chromatic.


I hate monocromatic watches as much as I hate striped shirts


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> I hate monocromatic watches as much as I hate striped shirts
> 
> View attachment 16319252


I first used the "Love" quick response as that's an awesome gang of Rolex.

Then I decided to change my mind and looked for a "Envious as Hell" option, but finding none went with the "Red Hot Anger" face as that's the closest available option, LOL.

I own the Yacht-Master on the left, and would LOVE to have the next three as well.

Unfortunately, GMT arrows confuse my eyes and make it frustrating to quickly tell time. It's a vision thing. Rather than being able to glance and instantly know the time, I have to actually concentrate so I can mentally subtract the big arrow. Somehow must be related to my inability to wear my glasses if there's any dirt or smudges on them... it's all my eyes will focus on and is immensely distracting.

I always assumed my eyes would adjust and get over it... and so I once bought a very nice GMT but simply had to sell it after trying on and off for a year or so.

As for the Hulk, me and few million others would likely do many depraved acts, up to but not including paying absurd prices over MSRP.

With it now being discontinued, it's just never gonna happen, not unlike like the endless Jenna fantasies that seem to abound around here.

Thus, don't take the "angry face" personally, it's the first I've ever bestowed... consider it a compliment of the highest order instead!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> I first used the "Love" quick response as that's an awesome gang of Rolex.
> 
> Then I decided to change my mind and looked for a "Envious as Hell" option, but finding none went with the "Red Hot Anger" face as that's the closest available option, LOL.
> 
> ...


Noticed the likes change, had this prepared for you while you were answering 










Edit: I remember you posting your Chocolate YM when you got it, hence my choice of picture 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Well looking back at good ole Sporty’s post, it didn’t age well, as he went on to rip on the GMT LN later and also the Fat Boy Sub.
> 
> IMO If you’re going to have just one Rolex, the quintessential one is the Submariner. It can be any stainless steel Sub, vintage or modern, preferably the black no-date version if you want to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


That post was also before the latest Sub, too, right?

I get what you're saying with the revised list and the more-available options, but I also don't like making substitutions based on availability alone. "I really wanted so-and-so, but..." shouldn't be how someone describes their new purchase.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Is this a who has the longest and biggest trunk contest?





Sappie66 said:


> I’m out.


If it's a contest on whose cigar takes the longest to light, I win.
Imagine trying to start a fire with wet kindling, it's a futile effort...😑


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That post was also before the latest Sub, too, right?
> 
> I get what you're saying with the revised list and the more-available options, but I also don't like making substitutions based on availability alone. "I really wanted so-and-so, but..." shouldn't be how someone describes their new purchase.


Unless...allow me to finish that sentence for you:

"I really wanted so-and-so, but this is a Rolex sports model at MSRP! Just....."









🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Is it different from the one we’ve heard?
> 
> Was it auctioned off with a Paul Newman Daytona?


Probably need to be auctioned with the Resolute desk...you know, like "collect the whole set"? 😏


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> That post was also before the latest Sub, too, right?
> 
> I get what you're saying with the revised list and the more-available options, but I also don't like making substitutions based on availability alone. "I really wanted so-and-so, but..." shouldn't be how someone describes their new purchase.


I believe so.

And unfortunately though, that is the world that we live in where stainless steel model prices are near or even higher than precious metal equivalents. And I don’t necessarily see it as “I really wanted X but settled for Y” because in this case, with all things being equal Y is better anyways.

I don’t anyone would ever say that they settled for the white gold blue Sub. It’s different than saying, I wanted a Sub but settled for a Seamaster instead. Sorry Omega! 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I believe so.
> 
> And unfortunately though, that is the world that we live in where stainless steel model prices are near or even higher than precious metal equivalents. And I don’t necessarily see it as “I really wanted X but settled for Y” because in this case, with all things being equal Y is better anyways.
> 
> I don’t anyone would ever say that they settled for the white gold blue Sub. *It’s different than saying, I wanted a Sub but settled for a Seamaster instead. Sorry Omega! 😂*


Unless you're @Simon and actually wanted a Ploprof in the first place and actually has the wrist for it, then it's all good! 😅


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The day so far… and it’s not even 2pm!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

You have to zoom in

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Just that it was put somewhere that cigars are not accustomed to.


Ah. My story is the prequel. What cigar was used.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I first used the "Love" quick response as that's an awesome gang of Rolex.
> 
> Then I decided to change my mind and looked for a "Envious as Hell" option, but finding none went with the "Red Hot Anger" face as that's the closest available option, LOL.
> 
> ...


On behalf of BSF: Speak for yourself bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

stingray (and with an homage to our french friends)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Ah. My story is the prequel. What cigar was used.


Cuban Cohiba from his stash of contraband?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> The day so far… and it’s not even 2pm!


You look to be having a decent work-life balance!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So here goes.


Sappie66 said:


> Cuban Cohiba from his stash of contraband?


nope. That would have been the greater crime he could have been probably impeached for if he knowingly dealt in contraband. 

well, the story i love to tell (i am biased since i used to be an officer of the company and up to today the company is one of my clients) is that Bill used Tabacalera’s Don Juan Urquijo. Same makers of the Perique that is my favorite.










to buttress my story, i add that our President then was a cigar afficionado (though he doesnt smoke it anymore, just chews). And his favorite cigar is the DJU. He hosted the APEC during his term and he gifted all visiting heads of state (including Bill) with a box of cigars.

so i end with saying, it’s one of ours that actually penetrated.

anyways, i dont think my story is factual since (a) the APEC summit happened in November 1996 while the cigar tryst happened in March 1996 and (b) i understand Bill’s favorite cigar is the Grand Reserve Gurkha Cigar.

that being said, i still love telling my cigar story especially when am smoking one.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> You have to zoom in
> View attachment 16319719


Her name is Mary. 😬


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Her name is Mary.


Yeah, she just can’t spell!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You look to be having a decent work-life balance!


It’s not too bad! I’ll have to work a bit, but can definitely balance


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> It’s not too bad! I’ll have to work a bit, but can definitely balance


I love it when interviewing for a junior associate when they say the the most important thing to them is “work-life balance”.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Off to my folks. For Christmas day lunch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I love it when interviewing for a junior associate when they say the the most important thing to them is “work-life balance”.


Just had a similar discussion with another friend who has his own law office. I forgot the year but he figured out the cut-off. I think it may be 2012 or 2013. Law graduates after this year are all into this work-life balance thing.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, she just can’t spell!


Sometimes, the pretty ones are not the smartest ones.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Sometimes, the pretty ones are not the smartest ones.


Imagine if they were all pretty and smart. It will be the demise of maledom.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I love it when interviewing for a junior associate when they say the the most important thing to them is “work-life balance”.


Interviewer: where do you see yourself in 5 years?
Me: celebrating the 5th anniversary of you asking me that question!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Just had a similar discussion with another friend who has his own law office. I forgot the year but he figured out the cut-off. I think it may be 2012 or 2013. Law graduates after this year are all into this work-life balance thing.


I started to hear the work-life balance phrase used more and more at my company in recent years before I retired. It was a company of 50 employees when I started there and grew to over 1200. The early success came from lots of hard work and long hours.

As the compant grew and oppportunities and rewards became available they were given to those who worked their @sses off to build a medical device company that has truly saved many thousands of lives.

Many of the work-life balance crowd continued to do the minimum as they wandered through the work week and wondered why some of us were so well compensated in comparison. There were a few years when I made more money than my manager. To my generation work-life balance meant work hard, play hard as opposed to a perceived right to a participation reward.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sarcasm on: Work-life balance - Working enough to earn enough money to buy enough watches, including Rolexes, that the worker then wears at work.😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sister and I had a simple Christmas eve dinner at our parents' place. A simple yet oh so valuable pleasure to both them and us, as they are both in their mid 80's.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Hung out with my folks for lunch. My dad no longer sports a watch. He even gave away the SubC i gave him (to my younger brother, so ok with me).

wrist shot with my mom. She told me she bought this as a memento when she was the bar examiner back in the day.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like you got your mojo back bro Pong just in time for Christmas! 🥳





Pongster said:


> With all these talk of Rolex (must have or what not), this thread needs more Omega
> View attachment 16318256


Spoke too soon...🙃


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Back home and back to the RGM


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wacha think of the upcoming Zelos chronographs?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Wacha think of the upcoming Zelos chronographs?


A little bit overzealous maybe?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> A little bit overzealous maybe?


Thinking if it would scratch my meteorite itch. My preference would be the Nova though. But hard to come by.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Thinking if it would scratch my meteorite itch. My preference would be the Nova though. But hard to come by.


Forget about the meteorite, you'll get bored with it quickly as many have experienced already, me included.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Easier said PF. Will think about it more. In mean time -


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Easier said PF. Will think about it more. In mean time -
> View attachment 16320452


We already discussed the meteorite thing, remember?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> We already discussed the meteorite thing, remember?


Yep. Just got reignited again when i saw the thread re Zelos.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was planning to bring something else to my trip tomorrow. But wearing this now makes me wanna bring it too (or even in lieu of)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Just that it was put somewhere that cigars are not accustomed to.


"Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar." - Sigmund Freud


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> My family wears the paper hats at the dinner table. Before we eat we put the hats on and we have these paper poppers that we pop. I never knew why we did this, as I don't know anyone else who does.


The crowns are in the poppers!! We do the same!! 🤩 Speedy recovery, Sir!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> So here goes.
> 
> 
> nope. That would have been the greater crime he could have been probably impeached for if he knowingly dealt in contraband.
> ...


"You can learn anything in this thread." Who knew it would be this?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone, it is great to have the kids at home!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I love it when interviewing for a junior associate when they say the the most important thing to them is “work-life balance”.


Your retort should have been, "Dude, why do you think I'm hiring someone?!?"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> Merry Christmas brothers of the OoO!
> I am stricken with COVID19, so all I want for Christmas is for myself and everyone else to be healthy.


Hopefully a speedy recovery. Any vaccines and booster? Seems to moderate symptoms.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> My expected Christmas gift. One more for the trio.
> View attachment 16319144


Big thumbs up for Montblanc’s best selling pen


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Praying for you and your family bro. Maybe 59 can give tips. Having survived it and all.


Probably best tip is to frequently monitor PO2 levels.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "You can learn anything in this thread." Who knew it would be this?


Again, it’s a story i tell. Am not vouching for its veracity.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Your retort should have been, "Dude, why do you think I'm hiring someone?!?"


EXACTLY! 

And I'll probably add, "when *YOU* are hiring, you'll get your work/life balance."!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If he doesnt get hired, there’s no work to balance with life.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Saw a Gronefeld Principia being sold for 60K++ in the for sale corner. So is that almost double SRP? Gronefeld has joined the craziness?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Full house, daughter with two uni friends and son with fiance. Santa was generous this year. I got one of my grail PPs as I didn't like the previous iteration!! This one rocks, any guesses?!! 🤩😊


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Didn’t know how much I was missing this watch until I got it back from the shop!


Love the date window!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> And to update my budding pen collection. So the MB AD told me my wife bough the BP. I guess she found the FP too expensive. And will give me the BP later for Christmas.
> 
> so i got the FP. As my own gift to myself. Will open it after Christmas so as not to upstage my wife’s gift.


But what if your wife got you the FP but told the AD to lie to you as a surprise? You played yourself


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> But what if your wife got you the FP but told the AD to lie to you as a surprise? You played yourself


Funny thing, i thought i got played.

the AD will not betray me. They know which side of the bread is buttered.

so the box of the FP is a square. Twice that of the BP.

so when the boss presented me the gift, i was surprised since it was a square. She noticed my surprise.

i thought she got the FP. Turned out she got the gift set. Wallet and BP. Hence the bigger box.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Full house, daughter with two uni friends and son with fiance. Santa was generous this year. I got one of my grail PPs as I didn't like the previous iteration!! This one rocks, any guesses?!! 🤩😊


World timer?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Spot on!! 👏


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice watch Abe. But i wouldnt buy that since my country doesnt exist there. Hehe.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Nice watch Abe. But i wouldnt buy that since my country doesnt exist there. Hehe.


That was one of the things I checked out when I bought it, and I knew you wouldn't approve!! 😉😇


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas all.

Kids got me this:


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I also got this from my kids!! 😊🤩


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jimi socks in the stocking!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Homemade pumpkin pancakes (made from sweet Korean pumpkin)










MrsBS’s Christmas present — a cargo organizer for her car. I already have one, and she likes it so much that she asked for her own. Finally! — she let me buy an accessory for her car!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope you had a Merry Christmas, and I wish you a Happy New Year, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Jimi socks in the stocking!


Now these I can dig! Nicely done, bro Sapp!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Feliz Navidad, brothers of Triple O! Santa left a little something under the tree, though the reveal will have to wait till Tuesday  

Feel free to guess in the interim. Hope you all are well, enjoying the time with loved ones, and putting the holiday "nog" to good use. Salud!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

A little afternoon nip:


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16321379


Why aren’t you wearing your Christmas watch?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Why aren’t you wearing your Christmas watch?


It is just a watch, @Sappie66!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Navalny is illegal, Purple "Hazing" is legit but Purple Rain is King! Hail the Prince!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not sure if there’s a better pool watch rn!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

*Macie krew na rękach!







*


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Mrs. Hayz finally indulging my WISitis. My all time favorite Hammy! Ironically, this one _should_ be a quartz, but I'm not complaining


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Thinking of adopting this little guy; just 5 mos old and mega-adorable. Feline version of Jenna.









Mrs. BSF: "That's a big negative."

I probably should have left out the Jenna reference...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

😂 😂 😂 Let's see your hand, Sir! Antarctica has no laws, and it's the day of single combat!! Keep them coming!! 🤣🤣🤣 Let's keep them Tudor or Blancpain, please!! 😇


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mrs. Hayz finally indulging my WISitis. My all time favorite Hammy! Ironically, this one _should_ be a quartz, but I'm not complaining


Ventura?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mrs. Hayz finally indulging my WISitis. My all time favorite Hammy! Ironically, this one _should_ be a quartz, but I'm not complaining


My compliments to the Chef!! Touché!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Merry Christmas all.
> 
> Kids got me this:


You can post it here eventually. Now at 1728.









1







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not sure if there’s a better pool watch rn!


I can’t disagree, that is nice. 

My pool watch (except the pool is closed until Memorial Day):











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Feliz Navidad, brothers of Triple O! Santa left a little something under the tree, though the reveal will have to wait till Tuesday
> 
> Feel free to guess in the interim. Hope you all are well, enjoying the time with loved ones, and putting the holiday "nog" to good use. Salud!


There’s also a waitlist for the unboxing?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Skitalets said:


> I can’t disagree, that is nice.
> 
> My pool watch (except the pool is closed until Memorial Day):
> 
> ...


The EMP destroyed the pumps? heaters?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Ventura?


Indeed sir. Wanted one since the first MIB movie. Plus, ya know, Elvis


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Pongster said:


> The EMP destroyed the pumps? heaters?


My wife controls the (heavily landscaped) yard and I’m too lazy/cheap to maintain a pool. So we belong to a club. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SELL or entertain the not the brightest bulb on the Christmas tree?!! 😂😂😂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

He's Got the Whole World in His Hands!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Skitalets said:


> I can’t disagree, that is nice.
> 
> My pool watch (except the pool is closed until Memorial Day):
> 
> ...


That’s perfect, too!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Who is @purple Haze !! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> My compliments to the Chef!! Touché!! 🤣🤣🤣


Mrs. Hayz is rarely short on compliments, Abe, though I do appreciate the gesture


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mrs. Hayz is rarely short on compliments, Abe, though I do appreciate the gesture
> 
> View attachment 16321591


Let's leave the Chef out of this!! 😅 My compliments are all the same!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Indeed sir. Wanted one since the first MIB movie. Plus, ya know, Elvis


My godfather had one, too, along with several cases of other brands. It’s one of the only Hamilton watches I want, too.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Forgot to attach this earlier! Helluva guess Barrack


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mrs. Hayz is rarely short on compliments, Abe, though I do appreciate the gesture
> 
> View attachment 16321591


A fine and beautiful Patek Philippe woman you got there!! Stay safe and healthy, Sir!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16321601
> 
> 
> Forgot to attach this earlier! Helluva guess Barrack


What the hell is this atrocity, Sir!! We have standards here, @Purple Hayz!! Screw this man!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16321601
> 
> 
> Forgot to attach this earlier! Helluva guess Barrack


*🤩🤣😳😍😅*


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

🤩 🤣 😳 😍 😅 👙 😂 😇 😉 👏 😊 


Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16321601
> 
> 
> Forgot to attach this earlier! Helluva guess Barrack


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mrs. Hayz is rarely short on compliments, Abe, though I do appreciate the gesture
> 
> View attachment 16321591


I would love to see the watches you bought her!! She deserves only the best!! A PP woman par excellence 😊


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> Who is @purple Haze !! 🤣🤣🤣


The guy with this on his "wrist" 










Your Patek is VERY impressive, though.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> The guy with this on his "wrist"
> 
> View attachment 16321646
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sir!! Yours is very impressive too, though!!!!!!! 😆🤣😜


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> The guy with this on his "wrist"
> 
> View attachment 16321646
> 
> ...


She’s a beauty Bro PH!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Vacation in photos # 2


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> She’s a beauty Bro PH!



Thank you, brother Sapp. 

Oh and btw, Tuesday's reveal is 99% your "fault"


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> The guy with this on his "wrist."
> 
> View attachment 16321646
> 
> ...


When I need a -----, I speak directly to Thierry Sir!!! 😂😂😂 Amateur!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

my boss bought this pair for me recently. The sales lady gave her a non-matching pair.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> There’s also a waitlist for the unboxing?


Not for you, brother Pong, as there's probably at least a 9 in 10 chance that it's already in your stable  

It is, however, my first (successful) foray into that tiresome Tuesday ritual you and all these moon loving types can't seem to get enough of


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Discussing purple?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Not for you, brother Pong, as there's probably at least a 9 in 10 chance that it's already in your stable
> 
> It is, however, my first (successful) foray into that tiresome Tuesday ritual you and all these moon loving types can't seem to get enough of


a speedy tuesday? Congrats bro PH


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> a speedy tuesday? Congrats bro PH




Yes, but more '37 than '57


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> my boss bought this pair for me recently. The sales lady gave her a non-matching pair.
> View attachment 16321676


At leasy you got one left shoe and one right shoe.😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Thank you, brother Sapp.
> 
> Oh and btw, Tuesday's reveal is 99% your "fault"


Wha?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> At leasy you got one left shoe and one right shoe.😂


Good point bro. I should be grateful for what i have.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Good point bro. I should be grateful for what i have.


Here's an idea. Maybe the store has a similar pair they'll sell for cheap! If so, you win in the end.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Here's an idea. Maybe the store has a similar pair they'll sell for cheap! If so, you win in the end.


Why didnt i think of that?  and hopefully it’s grey left and brown right. So it wont be exactly the same. I will have diversity.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Wha?


Oh don't you play coy with me, Mr. Snooptastic! Trying on half the bloody boutique while waiting for your so called "orange straps" to arrive.  

An enabler I can abide, Sappie, but a denialist only makes me see red 

Or, perchance, _blue_


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Why didnt i think of that?  and hopefully it’s grey left and brown right. So it wont be exactly the same. I will have diversity.


Mix 'n match!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Mix 'n match!


Might give that a try


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tonight’s dinner - Wolfgang Puck’s Spago at the Four Seasons Maui


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16321601
> 
> 
> Forgot to attach this earlier! Helluva guess Barrack


It’s, like, the only “Hammy” you can buy new that, like you said, would be more appropriate as a quartz than an auto. I dig any version, but I think you’re right, too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It’s, like, the only “Hammy” you can buy new that, like you said, would be more appropriate as a quartz than an auto. I dig any version, but I think you’re right, too.


GF

Here’s a pic of the box with the Ventura. My sis took the pic it when she visited almost ten years ago. I don’t recognize the letters for the hour markers at all, but I haven’t looked it up, either.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

My Christmas watch....










45mm wood case
34 mm wood dial
Applied Indices
10 mm Thick
Drilled Lugs
No-Date Quartz
Presumably accurate
100% Synthetic Strap
Genuine Buckle

Picked out and gifted to by my daughter a couple of years ago when she was only 13 because she knows I like watches and is exceptionally insightful, she has also bought me the book "A Man and His Watches" last year.

I wore it again this year, as I plan to every Christmas into the future.

The inscription on the back is what I would ordinarily call quite cheesy.

Except, in this case, knowing that it meant a lot to her makes it now mean the world to me:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Tonight’s dinner - Wolfgang Puck’s Spago at the Four Seasons Maui


Maui! What course were you playing?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Maui! What course were you playing?


Played Wailea Gold course yesterday! May play the emerald course if I go out again.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> My Christmas watch....
> 
> View attachment 16321754
> 
> ...


Best watch of OoO right there.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> My Christmas watch....
> 
> View attachment 16321754
> 
> ...


Priceless, Stephen. 

Like all great things...that aren't _things_


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Played Wailea Gold course yesterday! May play the emerald course if I go out again.


I’ve played that one!

Have you played Makena? That’s nice too.

I never got a chance to play Kapalua. So that’s in my future.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> My Christmas watch....
> 
> View attachment 16321754
> 
> ...


Yep, pretty special! Congrats on that. No doubt well-deserved!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mrs. Hayz is rarely short on compliments, Abe, though I do appreciate the gesture
> 
> View attachment 16321591


Very nice PH, she doesn't look too bad either.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ve played that one!
> 
> Have you played Makena? That’s nice too.
> 
> I never got a chance to play Kapalua. So that’s in my future.


Haven’t played Makena yet! I also want to try Kapalua, seriously windy on that side, though


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haven’t played Makena yet! I also want to try Kapalua, seriously windy on that side, though


Oh ya! I remember one TofC where it seemed like a typhoon happening there, when Lahaina was perfectly calm and sunny!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh ya! I remember one TofC where it seemed like a typhoon happening there, when Lahaina was perfectly calm and sunny!


Yup! The island is crazy - a small (relatively) island, but weather can be completely different one side to the other


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Yes, but more '37 than '57


Congrats.

I don’t even know what those numbers mean. Hehe. Speedmaster started in 1957. Not sure what happened in 1937 (except my favorite Philippine president graduated from law school).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Oh don't you play coy with me, Mr. Snooptastic! Trying on half the bloody boutique while waiting for your so called "orange straps" to arrive.
> 
> An enabler I can abide, Sappie, but a denialist only makes me see red
> 
> Or, perchance, _blue_


Red and Blue make Purple. Makes sense. Or is that a Haze over my eye?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mrs. Abe wishes all a Happy New Year!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

😊😇


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Mrs. Abe wishes all a Happy New Year!!
> View attachment 16322058
> 
> View attachment 16322059


No GF here!! 😜🤣
Women are not to be worn like a watch. They are to be loved and cherished! I love and cherish my woman, so no, you will not see her!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Speedmaster started in 1957. Not sure what happened in 1937


You're right on point. Pre-speedy roots


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Enjoying this very large (46mm), rather unusual Hammy
The strap it came on wont go round my wrist  So trying out a few alternatives
what do you chaps think?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Enjoying this very large (46mm), rather unusual Hammy
> The strap it came on wont go round my wrist  So trying out a few alternatives
> what do you chaps think?
> View attachment 16322546


Traditionally these are worn on leather and I do think it will look better on leather. Perhaps a leather NATO strap?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Traditionally these are worn on leather and I do think it will look better on leather. Perhaps a leather NATO strap?


true - here it is on a couple


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> Enjoying this very large (46mm), rather unusual Hammy
> The strap it came on wont go round my wrist  So trying out a few alternatives
> what do you chaps think?
> View attachment 16322546


I think the numbers on the minute track are too big, and the date should be pushed to the right to overlap the baton!! Minute hand lume should be shorter to show the hour track too. Otherwise sweet!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> I think the numbers on the minute track are too big, and the date should be pushed to the right to overlap the baton!! Minute hand lume should be shorter to show the hour track too. Otherwise sweet!! 👍🏼😷


thanks Abe - its a funny piece for sure
Agree on day/date positioning - but tiny ETA mvmnt in large dial meals day/date are nearer center - it really is calling out for an ETA 6498 

actually the minute hand is opened frame to show the hours (see below)

do you think the bracelet works or not?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> thanks Abe - its a funny piece for sure
> actually the minute hand is opened frame to show the hours (see below)
> 
> do you think the bracelet works or not?
> ...


OK 🤷‍♂️ I think you mean the hour hand!! The minute hand covers the hours!! Leather, for sure, Sir!! 😊 👍🏼😷


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> OK 🤷‍♂️ I think you mean the hour hand!! The minute hand covers the hours!! Leather, for sure, Sir!! 😊 👍🏼😷


yes of course, sorry, I was ordering a curry at the same time


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16321553


Fixed it for you, ready?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> yes of course, sorry, I was ordering a curry at the same time


Maybe @Panerol Forte can work some magic with Photoshop!! 😉😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I spoke too soon!! 🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

@Panerol Forte!! Please photoshop, smaller numbers on the minute track, a longer minute hand with lume below and above numeral tracks to show both minutes and hours, and push the date to the right to overlap 3 o'clock baton!! Thank you, Sir!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Maybe @Panerol Forte can work some magic with Photoshop!! 😉😊


I'd like to see PF's PS skills applied to the piece


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> true - here it is on a couple
> View attachment 16322553
> View attachment 16322554


Looks best on the second leather strap imo. But then again I'm always partial to leather, especially used/aged ones so let it be known I'm biased. 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> thanks Abe - its a funny piece for sure
> Agree on day/date positioning - but tiny ETA mvmnt in large dial meals day/date are nearer center - it really is calling out for an ETA 6498
> 
> actually the minute hand is opened frame to show the hours (see below)
> ...


#nra


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> I'd like to see PF's PS skills applied to the piece


Please flip the day and date, too!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Looks best on the second leather strap imo. But then again I'm always partial to leather, especially used/aged ones so let it be known I'm biased. 😉


how about a Toshi custom strap in conker?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

very crude!! 😜


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> how about a Toshi custom strap in conker?
> View attachment 16322673


I still like that last one better. The earth tone of the other leather matches with the dial better.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

With smaller minute numerals and smaller day/date window!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Please flip the day and date, too!! 👍🏼😷


Too late. The lume can't be relocated though, it will mess the design


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Our Santa is a Santa of order 

Merry belated Christmas to you all & a Happy Boxing Day to our Canadian brethren!

Christmas Eve we packed the tribe into the Pilot and headed east to my hometown on the Mississippi. We had a great day visiting family and introducing the Littles to them. 

The drive home was more chaotic since naps were missed and they wanted to stay. 

I got a winter driving hat, a stocking hat with a built-in headlamp (for walking the dogs), and a couple of books. No watch this year (3 new kiddos and a 4th on the way in June).

This morning the Mrs woke up with severe back pain...so took her to the hospital. They've done ultrasounds on kidney and on the baby. No news yet. Littles are down for naps.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I did some color correction based on the second picture


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Maybe @Panerol Forte can work some magic with Photoshop!! 😉😊


Speaking of Photoshop, I once had fun with Pong's GO QP, here are the successive steps, can you spot the add-ons in every picture? 😉


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of Photoshop, I once had fun with Pong's GO QP, here are the successive steps, can you spot the add-ons in every picture? 😉
> 
> View attachment 16322815
> 
> ...


Omg my stomach hurts 
Masterful work, bro PF.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday, guys!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16321601
> 
> 
> Forgot to attach this earlier! Helluva guess Barrack


I would have guessed Ventura as well, when you indicated that it should be a quartz. Regardless, that's a mighty fine watch. I'm kinda partial to the open heart autos, even though the movement is not much to look at.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a man's watch!! My favorite, horses for courses!! 😳🤣 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> This is a man's watch!! My favorite, horses for courses!! 😳🤣 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16323476


GF
The anima!! 🤣😇 😂😜


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I like this one too!! 😉😳😂🤣 









Haute Horlogerie fashion show at its best! or is it a hedgehog fund?!! Test that for accuracy Lil'HaMan 😜 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> With smaller minute numerals and smaller day/date window!!
> View attachment 16322747


What size is it?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> What size is it?


42, I think!! But I am not sure. You will have to ask the Padre @Simon or the Lil'HaMan @Purple Hayz!!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16321601
> 
> 
> Forgot to attach this earlier!


I almost bought this watch once but changed my mind. I can't recall exactly why, but I have this nagging recollection that YOU we're involved in talking me out of it! 🤣


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not everyone needs makeup to look great.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Decided to bring this to the trip as originally planned.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Good thing i did. Since my son reminded me that i promised him during the last trip that i would bring a tachymeter for the next trip. I actually forgot i did make that promise.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday, guys!
> View attachment 16323173


Cowboys “won” division even before taking a snap


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> No GF here!! 😜🤣
> Women are not to be worn like a watch...so no, you will not see her!!


I accept your surrender, Lil prince . 

Admittedly, I realize asking you to post up what you've _earned_ in life--rather than what you've amassed or purchased--was never going to paint you in a particularly flattering light. But hey man, if they ever open a boutique that stocks Ivy league educated, cover girl brides, I'm sure you'll be first in line. Ya know, VIP and all  

Barring that, perhaps you can take solace in your impressive "portfolio" for the 19th time this week. Who knows, you might even get a "like" or two if you post it again! 

One friendly bit of advice, though, if I may? The next time I punk you into one of your famous retreats, maybe grab for something _other_ than the anti-materialistic, pro-feminist cover, yeah? Unless you're also planning to delete your last...oh...10,000 posts or so, it's _really_ not a good fit for you, Mr. Portfolio. Seriously, even your fuchsia suits and crocodile shoes come more naturally than these hilariously contrived little "virtue fits" you seem to try on from time to time. 

Just stay in your lane, bro! Leave the virtue signaling to those of us who might actually hold them (or strive to), because coming from you they're about as credible as a seminar on electoral integrity held at Mar-a-Lago!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

She got legs…


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Admittedly, I realize asking you to post up what you've _earned_ in life--rather than what you've amassed or purchased--was never going to paint you in a particularly flattering light. But hey man, if they ever open a boutique that stocks Ivy league educated, cover girl brides, I'm sure you'll be first in line. Ya know, VIP and all


PH, you weren't here for this dumpster fire.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> She got legs…


I got yer legs right here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

As a change of pace...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> This is a man's watch!! My favorite, horses for courses!! 😳🤣 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16323476





JustAbe said:


> I like this one too!! 😉😳😂🤣
> View attachment 16323489
> 
> 
> ...


First, the watch _doesn't_ make the man, Tinkerbell. If it did, you would have turned into one by now. 

Second, in the event that this point wasn't abundantly clear, *that Hamilton was a gift from my wife*, the first mechanical watch she's ever purchased, and as a tacit (if long resisted) concession to this particular "hobby" of ours, a tremendously heartfelt, loving, and loved gesture on her part. Even the most self-absorbed, classless, low-life piece of **** should know well enough to keep such a gift OFF F..KING LIMITS. So if the next thing I hear from you isn't either an apology or a "my bad, didn't know," all bets are off, cabron.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Need to see more Omegas here...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More cats couldn't hurt.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> PH, you weren't here for this dumpster fire.


_Fascinating!_


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Cowboys win!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Cowboys “won” division even before taking a snap


Jeezus bro P did it ever occur to you there might be a few LONG suffering Bears fans in the room? You tip over wheelchairs too?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Jeezus bro P did it ever occur to you there might be a few LONG suffering Bears fans in the room? You tip over wheelchairs too?


I poked the bear. Oh no. 

am rooting for a bucs vs pats superbowl though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Good thing i did. Since my son reminded me that i promised him during the last trip that i would bring a tachymeter for the next trip. I actually forgot i did make that promise.


Have fun! ☺


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I got yer legs right here.
> View attachment 16323647


Legs or the path to heaven?! 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Have fun! ☺


Yup. We confirmed the speed of the van. Hehe.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JustAbe said:


>


I gotta say, these highlights are simply spectacular. Soccer's the only sport I ever played in an organized league — not at _that_ level, of course (or else I'd be retired on an island instead of wasting Sunday evening on WUS), but at least we won our city championship in one of my three seasons.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Attended a wedding yesterday so I thought I should wear my tux...
Here's me going all fancy! Shirt, jacket, socks and all! 🤣









And of course, the watch to pull it all together.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> PH, you weren't here for this dumpster fire.


X2. Top shelf stuff.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SSK877 said:


> I would have guessed Ventura as well, when you indicated that it should be a quartz. Regardless, that's a mighty fine watch. I'm kinda partial to the open heart autos, even though the movement is not much to look at.


Most kind, sir.  

Even if I didn't adore the wifey to death, I couldn't let my inner WIS spoil so kind a gesture. She knows I'm an Art Deco fanatic, and how much it pained me to have to return the closest thing I've ever had to a proper grail (a sublime JLC Reverso Duo face), so getting me the Ventura, one I'd always meant to purchase but never did, was a double kindness on her part. 

So yeah, while my inner WIS--emphasis on _idiot_--says "too big, open heart, and makes no sense being stuffed with a mechanical mvt.," the heart said only "It's _perfect_, doll."


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> Legs or the path to heaven?! 😂


Are we distinguishing the two, now?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the legibility on this one.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> 42, I think!! But I am not sure. You will have to ask the Padre @Simon or the Lil'HaMan @Purple Hayz!!


46mm


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Too late. The lume can't be relocated though, it will mess the design
> 
> View attachment 16322748


Yes - definitely I think the day/date is both misplaced and unnecessary on this piece
defo better in PF's imaging - unfortunately the tiny ETA 2824 base is barely the size of the inner 12 ring
and so couldnt place a day/date where PF has located it. 46mm watch needed a pocket watch mvmnt.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Went go karting earlier and put the chronograph to use. In the mini golf course (we cant all be high flyers like @SaMaster14 could we?) the watch was not much use.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Attended a wedding yesterday so I thought I should wear my tux...
> Here's me going all fancy! Shirt, jacket, socks and all! 🤣
> View attachment 16323710
> 
> ...


Awesome! Yesterday I put on a collared shirt for the second time this year. 😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Have any of you bros owned both the current "41mm" Sub and the previous gen 40mm version? I ask because some say the 41mm Sub is a "small" 41mm. I really don't want anything noticeably bigger than the 40, so I'm pondering snagging one while it's still easy to get with plenty of factory warranty left.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Are we distinguishing the two, now?


Depends like how heaven tastes like… 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Victory Monday!









Here's another; they're small...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Awesome! Yesterday I put on a collared shirt for the second time this year. 😂







😄 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Depends like how heaven tastes like… 😉


Taste? 🤔


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Have any of you bros owned both the current "41mm" Sub and the previous gen 40mm version? I ask because some say the 41mm Sub is a "small" 41mm. I really don't want anything noticeably bigger than the 40, so I'm pondering snagging one while it's still easy to get with plenty of factory warranty left.


I don’t but I’ve seen both side by side in person with my 40 and a friend’s 41. Yes the 41mm wears small while the 40mm wears big for its size, if that makes sense. I’ve read that technically the 41 is really 40.5mm. Rolex shaved off 0.5mm here and there and added 1mm to the bracelet width.

Honesty side by side, the difference is very subtle but I still prefer the Fat Boy for sentimental reasons that has nothing to do with the watch itself. The biggest difference visually seemed to be the larger dial and thinner bracelet.

Here‘s a side by side photo that I found that might help.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here’s a better side by side photo that isn’t based on renders…


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BTW has anyone seen the new Matrix movie yet?

We started to watch it late last night but fell asleep about halfway through the movie. It kinda was sucking. Hope the other half is better.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> BTW has anyone seen the new Matrix movie yet?
> 
> We started to watch it late last night but fell asleep about halfway through the movie. It kinda was sucking. Hope the other half is better.


Nope... not sure I'm going to either.

LOVED the original trilogy and watched all of the special features, commentary and everything else Matrix related.

Unfortunately, based on the first day reviews, it sounds like this one (made by only one of the original writers/siblings rather than both in collaboration) is following the trend of investing time and energy into woke virtue signally over plot/content.

From what I hear the end result is quite disappointing. As a result, I think I'm going to have to skip it entirely, which I would have considered unthinkable prior to the release. To be clear, I'm not motivated by any form of protest, but instead to prevent ruining my love for the original franchise.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mav said:


> Awesome! Yesterday I put on a collared shirt for the second time this year. 😂


I can relate to that… mostly beer t-shirts for me. Nothing says “class” like a Milwaukee’s Best t-shirt! Just one of the advantages of being able to work from home…


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Victory Monday!
> View attachment 16324175
> 
> 
> ...


Small? They look fine to me!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Most kind, sir.
> 
> Even if I didn't adore the wifey to death, I couldn't let my inner WIS spoil so kind a gesture. She knows I'm an Art Deco fanatic, and how much it pained me to have to return the closest thing I've ever had to a proper grail (a sublime JLC Reverso Duo face), so getting me the Ventura, one I'd always meant to purchase but never did, was a double kindness on her part.
> 
> So yeah, while my inner WIS--emphasis on _idiot_--says "too big, open heart, and makes no sense being stuffed with a mechanical mvt.," the heart said only "It's _perfect_, doll."


Speaking of Art Deco, have you considered any of these?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> BTW has anyone seen the new Matrix movie yet?
> 
> We started to watch it late last night but fell asleep about halfway through the movie. It kinda was sucking. Hope the other half is better.


I had high hopes for this movie. It was cool to see Neo and Trinity together again but there were parts in the second half that was just self-indulgent by the writer/director. They missed Mr. Smith and Morpheus too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Have any of you bros owned both the current "41mm" Sub and the previous gen 40mm version? I ask because some say the 41mm Sub is a "small" 41mm. I really don't want anything noticeably bigger than the 40, so I'm pondering snagging one while it's still easy to get with plenty of factory warranty left.


Sporty did, and he very much preferred the newer one. (or even if he didn't own the 40, he went on and on about how the 41's revised proportions brought back the cohesion of the 5-digit models).

And Mav's pics make me agree that the 41 looks like a better design, not like a heavy-set caricature of the Sub.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Have any of you bros owned both the current "41mm" Sub and the previous gen 40mm version? I ask because some say the 41mm Sub is a "small" 41mm. I really don't want anything noticeably bigger than the 40, so I'm pondering snagging one while it's still easy to get with plenty of factory warranty left.


I have both, and I can't really feel a difference on the wrist, even though the slimmer bracelet of the 40mm feels a tad more comfortable. Visually speaking, the 41mm feels bigger, but again, it's more related to the bracelet's width rather than the 0.5mm difference in diameter. An interesting observation though, when you compare the back of the two watches, the 40mm looks slightly bigger, maybe because the 41mm had its lugs shaved, reducing in the process the back area. Now, when it comes to which I prefer, it's hard to tell, maybe the 40mm by a slight edge, but, I wouldn't give up either. I hope it helped. I reread what I wrote, and on second thought, I am not sure it helped, but, as we say in French "c'est l'intention qui compte" 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of Art Deco, have you considered any of these?
> 
> View attachment 16324326
> 
> View attachment 16324327


Worst Rolexes ever. Especially the NACSAR-ready font on the second one. I'm so glad they discontinued these and brought out the round dials a few years ago.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I had high hopes for this movie. It was cool to see Neo and Trinity together again but there were parts in the second half that was just self-indulgent by the writer/director. They missed Mr. Smith and Morpheus too.


Gf.

It was no coincidence Trinity was named Tiffany in the new Matrix. Just saying.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Victory Monday!
> View attachment 16324175
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose also for PH. they won by one over the ‘Hawks


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Taste? 🤔


And feel and smell


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> It was no coincidence Trinity was named Tiffany in the new Matrix. Just saying.


Is there an IP issue between the siblings?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> BTW has anyone seen the new Matrix movie yet?
> 
> We started to watch it late last night but fell asleep about halfway through the movie. It kinda was sucking. Hope the other half is better.


Let's just say you're not missing out. 
Watched it in the cinema and the Mrs feel asleep half way through.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Sporty did, and he very much preferred the newer one. (or even if he didn't own the 40, he went on and on about how the 41's revised proportions brought back the cohesion of the 5-digit models).
> 
> And Mav's pics make me agree that the 41 looks like a better design, not like a heavy-set caricature of the Sub.


Yep. I did remember Sporty's thoughts on that issue. He viewed the fat lugs like a fat legged girl. 😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Let's just say you're not missing out.
> Watched it in the cinema and the Mrs feel asleep half way through.


I don’t even remember which Matrix sequel I slept through. I remember waking up partway through, seeing Neo destroying a car on a bridge, and thinking, “Oh look, a CGI Neo smashing a CGI car… zzzzzzzz”


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of Art Deco, have you considered any of these?
> 
> View attachment 16324326
> 
> View attachment 16324327


As I recall PH bought a Cellini Prince from DavidSW 3-4 years ago but returned it since there was a ding that had been missed by QC.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of Art Deco, have you considered any of these?
> 
> View attachment 16324326
> 
> View attachment 16324327


It's Art Deco thru and thru, even the decorations on the movement bridges.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Worst Rolexes ever. Especially the NACSAR-ready font on the second one. I'm so glad they discontinued these and brought out the round dials a few years ago.


Yes, truly horrible.

Should be melted for scrap.

Sooner better than later.

As a favor, I'll take either (or both) off your hands for you.

And, at a reasonable price, of course.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I fully wound my recently acquired 914 8 days ago Well exactly 8 days ago in another 4 hours. Appears to be keeping very accurate time although I could be more accurate in my assessment if I had a timegrapher and/or the 914 were a 915 with small seconds at 9:00. 

Anyhow I’m going to let it run down and determine exactly how many hours it runs past its 8 days published time. As a side note the lugs are contained within my wrist bones, and any perception to the contrary is the result of parallax error.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Yep. I did remember Sporty's thoughts on that issue. He viewed the fat lugs like a fat legged girl. 😅


Sporty has always been biased towards whatever watch he owns at a specific moment he expresses his opinion. I suggest you try them both on and see which one feels more pleasing to you.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Nope... not sure I'm going to either.
> 
> LOVED the original trilogy and watched all of the special features, commentary and everything else Matrix related.
> 
> ...


Oh great. So now they "new star wars"'d the Matrix, eh? Guess I'll wait for John Wick IV


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Yep. I did remember Sporty's thoughts on that issue. He viewed the fat lugs like a fat legged girl.


I generally don’t like fat female legs but the fat lugged Sub is (too me) quirky and distinctive now. The 41mm is more ordinary. That said, I’d grab one if a reasonable one crossed my path.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> So now they "new star wars"'d the Matrix


This☝🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I generally don’t like fat female legs but the fat lugged Sub is (too me) quirky and distinctive now. The 41mm is more ordinary. That said, I’d grab one if a reasonable one crossed my path.


We like what we like don't we all?
Here's a comparison of the 114060 vs 124060...
Distinctive enough for you there bro Sap?😛


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I generally don’t like fat female legs but the fat lugged Sub is (too me) quirky and distinctive now. The 41mm is more ordinary. That said, I’d grab one if a reasonable one crossed my path.


I think people still complain about the “fat lugs” on the prior generation six-digit submariners although when I owned my 40mm no date SubC I never had a problem with the lugs. The primary reason I sold mine is I also owned a 116600 SD4K and felt I had excessive duplication. 


















Although the lugs of the SD4K are slightly slimmer than the lugs of the SubC, the SD4K case is slightly thicker and the dial slightly smaller than the SubC. So at least some degree of trade off, however minimal. 

















However when I wore both watches, I was unable to detect any significant difference how either one actually wore on my wrist.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> We like what we like don't we all?
> Here's a comparison of the 114060 vs 124060...
> Distinctive enough for you there bro Sap?😛
> 
> View attachment 16324807


Gotta say neither.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> We like what we like don't we all?
> Here's a comparison of the 114060 vs 124060...
> Distinctive enough for you there bro Sap?
> 
> View attachment 16324807


Well, both look alright…..


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sporty has always been biased towards whatever watch he owns at a specific moment he expresses his opinion. I suggest you try them both on and see which one feels more pleasing to you.


I think he only bought what he really wanted (by that point, anyway, after selling off his other watches, including his Ed White Speedy) rather than justified whatever he happened to purchase. As he often said, he was done wasting space with watches he wouldn't wear.

I can spin my motley crew of a stash into sounding like a "perfect collection", but I'm sure that's not at all what he was doing.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> That said, I’d grab one if a reasonable one crossed my path.


Just so we all know, is there actually some watch to which this statement does not apply to you????


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> We like what we like don't we all?
> Here's a comparison of the 114060 vs 124060...
> Distinctive enough for you there bro Sap?😛
> 
> View attachment 16324807


Hmm.

Left = Jessica: 









versus right = Hwasa:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Just so we all know, is there actually some watch to which this statement does not apply to you????


For Sappie I believe his motto is "watches come and go..."! 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Left = Jessica:
> View attachment 16324862
> ...


I believe "Both" is the correct answer here. 😍


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I think he only bought what he really wanted (by that point, anyway, after selling off his other watches, including his Ed White Speedy) rather than justified whatever he happened to purchase. As he often said, he was done wasting space with watches he wouldn't wear.
> 
> I can spin my motley crew of a stash into sounding like a "perfect collection", but I'm sure that's not at all what he was doing.


There’s that guy in the other thread who always touted his watches as the best choices anyone could ever make (even though he’d always ask others about what watch choices he should make - especially seeking Sporty’s approval). Pretty insecure and annoying. Sporty wasn’t like that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I believe "Both" is the correct answer here. 😍


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Just so we all know, is there actually some watch to which this statement does not apply to you????


I’d like to argue but I guess I have no leg to stand on.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> There’s that guy in the other thread who always touted his watches as the best choices anyone could ever make (even though he’d always ask others about what watch choices he should make - especially seeking Sporty’s approval). Pretty insecure and annoying. Sporty wasn’t like that.


Yup. I remember, too, when people who didn't know his collection history just assumed that he went straight to a handful of Rolexes to flex. It takes anyone some time to settle down from a hoard into a core collection (if they choose; current company excepted; lol) and his just happened to be the hottest bunch of unobtaniums from the last couple years.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta say neither.











This thread calls for Homer to decide.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 16324872


Comes on now, if you're gonna do it at least do it right! That meme is pathetic! 😏


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Comes on now, if you're gonna do it at least do it right! That meme is pathetic! 😏
> View attachment 16324892


Probably how I'd actually react:


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

After having a chance to hang out with Bro Sap, I can confirm this statement is accurate. Haha.



mui.richard said:


> For Sappie I believe his motto is "watches come and go..."! 😂


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> There’s that guy in the other thread who always touted his watches as the best choices anyone could ever make (even though he’d always ask others about what watch choices he should make - especially seeking Sporty’s approval). Pretty insecure and annoying. Sporty wasn’t like that.


As I recall I was the one who urged Sporty to proceed with the BLRO that he immediately bought from a grey dealer, DavidSW I think. I thoroughly enjoyed the experience vicariously. Somehow I knew he’d really like the BLRO. At the time he was contemplating a Tudor GMT vs. something else, and I urged him to take a hard pass on the Tudor GMT and buy a BLRO. And the rest is history. 

Sap one thing you and I both have in common is neither one of us asks for validation from others whether or not to proceed and buy any particular watch. We each make an independent decision to buy. Or not buy. Or whether or not to sell. Or trade. You and I are both deliberate men.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> After having a chance to hang out with Bro Sap, I can confirm this statement is accurate. Haha.


Traitor!


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Damn it, I forgot. What happens in Canada, never stays in Canada. Hahaha.

And it's actually a compliment...Most WIS's don't know how to cut bait when a watch no longer in the regular wear rotation. They just continue to sit. I've gotten to that point...if I'm not wearing on a somewhat regular basis, it's gone.



Sappie66 said:


> Traitor!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> As I recall I was the one who urged Sporty to proceed with the BLRO that he immediately bought from a grey dealer, DavidSW I think. I thoroughly enjoyed the experience vicariously. Somehow I knew he’d really like the BLRO. At the time he was contemplating a Tudor GMT vs. something else, and I urged him to take a hard pass on the Tudor GMT and buy a BLRO. And the rest is history.
> 
> Sap one thing you and I both have in common is neither one of us asks for validation from others whether or not to proceed and buy any particular watch. We each make an independent decision to buy. Or not buy. Or whether or not to sell. Or trade. You and I are both deliberate men.


That’s very true. I ain’t no sheep that needs the opinions of others before I make a move, or needs the approval of Sporty or whoever. It’s just that my deliberation is a bit more rapid-fire.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s just that my deliberation is a bit more rapid-fire.


I hope that's NOT what she said...😆


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I ain’t no sheep that needs the opinions of others before I make a move.


Except when @Panerol Forte showed this to me. 









I was hooked right then and there! 😁


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Except when @Panerol Forte showed this to me.
> View attachment 16325028
> 
> 
> I was hooked right then and there!


You ain’t no sheep. Good ideas are sometimes just good ideas!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> I’d like to argue but I guess I have no _lug_ to stand on.


FIFY


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I dont stand on legs. She might wince in pain.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Nope... not sure I'm going to either.
> 
> LOVED the original trilogy and watched all of the special features, commentary and everything else Matrix related.
> 
> ...


Well so far I didn’t find it to be woke, just the plot is weird and in a bad way. Trying too hard to break the fourth wall. Also the action seems lackluster, where the originals were innovative especially the first two.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wearing this today and just heard that I have an Orthopaedic appointment at the Hospital on 25/1/2022. Hopefully surgery to follow to fix my broken back.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Wearing this today and just heard that I have an Orthopaedic appointment at the Hospital on 25/1/2022. Hopefully surgery to follow to fix my broken back.


Hope it goes well brother! These are days to enjoy life without such annoyances. Pulling for you!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Sporty did, and he very much preferred the newer one. (or even if he didn't own the 40, he went on and on about how the 41's revised proportions brought back the cohesion of the 5-digit models).
> 
> And Mav's pics make me agree that the 41 looks like a better design, not like a heavy-set caricature of the Sub.


I don’t think Sporty ever owned the Fat Boy. I remembered that he loved it, advocated for people to get it here, then the 41 came out, and quickly changed his opinion. Except that the new 41 is more like Fat Boy Slim. 😂 There’s really not that much difference. 

Jokes aside, I can see Rolex returning the next gen Sub to 40mm and even more classic proportions. A 14060 with a ceramic bezel and modern movement would be HOT.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The Mrs is OK. No more picking up/carrying Littles for the rest of the pregnancy.

Do any of youhave a watch you just sleep with? I sleep with my Suunto (for the alarm, sleep metrics, and light so I can check on the littles)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> The Mrs is OK. No more picking up/carrying Littles for the rest of the pregnancy.
> 
> Do any of youhave a watch you just sleep with? I sleep with my Suunto (for the alarm, sleep metrics, and light so I can check on the littles)
> View attachment 16325551


I always sleep with a watch on, unless someone is in bed with me. Don’t want to scratch her.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Watching Jimmy Carr: His Dark Material on Netflix. Good for a laugh 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Went go karting earlier and put the chronograph to use. In the mini golf course (we cant all be high flyers like @SaMaster14 could we?) the watch was not much use.
> View attachment 16323891


There are many more a high flier than me, I’m just along for the ride! )


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A Christmas gift from Mrs. Sug...I'm diggin' it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Meanwhile in San Juan del Sur. This is one of my favorite places.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugman said:


> A Christmas gift from Mrs. Sug...I'm diggin' it.
> View attachment 16325641


You've got a real gem there, man 

And a damn nice watch, too


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

*[RANT] *

_T-minus 4 days until the beginning of "Year 3 of the wait list journey for my first brand new Rolex." 


It kinda sucks....I'm tempted to just call DavidSW and buy three of the hot steels, and just pretend the AMEX balance is more race car parts. _

*[/RANT]*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> You've got a real gem there, man
> 
> And a damn nice watch, too


I agree with your assessments and prioritization…thanks!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Hope it goes well brother! These are days to enjoy life without such annoyances. Pulling for you!


Thanks my friend, my sister messaged me saying this is the first positive news for a better 2021.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ithardin said:


> The Mrs is OK. No more picking up/carrying Littles for the rest of the pregnancy.
> 
> Do any of youhave a watch you just sleep with? I sleep with my Suunto (for the alarm, sleep metrics, and light so I can check on the littles)
> View attachment 16325551


Lately I have been because I have been sleeping in a spare bedroom with no furniture other than a bed. I often wear my Speedy Pro because the lume lasts all night long (new improved SL compound for the new 3861 Speedy Pro), though sometimes I wear my GSAR for it's tritium lume.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugman said:


> I can relate to that… mostly beer t-shirts for me. Nothing says “class” like a Milwaukee’s Best t-shirt! Just one of the advantages of being able to work from home…


Sorry man but just can't let this one slide. The line for acceptable swill varies dramatically across the life course, socioeconomic status, region, etc. so there are bound to be differences of opinion on this. 

But here in Triple-O, the line stops at _*Pabst*_ for anyone other than vagrants, the mentally ill, and/or Ohio State "fans." 

Niether the "Beast" nor anything else matching the description of "$#[email protected] you drink before stepping up to Natty Lite" can be tolerated. No exceptions, mate.

No, not even on a t-shirt. 😜


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Sorry man but just can't let this one slide. The line for acceptable swill varies dramatically across the life course, socioeconomic status, region, etc. so there are bound to be differences of opinion on this.
> 
> But here in Triple-O, the line stops at _*Pabst*_ for anyone other than vagrants, the mentally ill, and/or Ohio State "fans."
> 
> ...


I drink low carb Australian beer, usually Carlton Dry or a blonde style. I wear a VB t-shirt occasionally.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

dan360 said:


> _T-minus 4 days until the beginning of "Year 3 of the wait list journey for my first brand new Rolex." _


What did you order???

I'm no expert on the inner workings of Rolex ADs, but there might be a chance that either you're not really on the list or your AD is much too popular/busy and therefore maintains a list that's much (much) too long.

Three years seems a bit unreasonable for just about anything other than Daytona's in most cases, no???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of beers. In a watch forum. One i hope to have -


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

dan360 said:


> *[RANT] *
> 
> _T-minus 4 days until the beginning of "Year 3 of the wait list journey for my first brand new Rolex."
> 
> ...


Not sure how it is in the US bro, but here there are no waitlists. ADs sell arbitrarily. What i have noticed is that whenever i get an allocation it was because of persistence and sincerity.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Sugman said:


> A Christmas gift from Mrs. Sug...I'm diggin' it.
> View attachment 16325641


love those hour markers especially the circular ones. They just pop!


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

StephenCanale said:


> What did you order???
> 
> I'm no expert on the inner workings of Rolex ADs, but there might be a chance that either you're not really on the list or your AD is much too popular/busy and therefore maintains a list that's much (much) too long.
> 
> Three years seems a bit unreasonable for just about anything other than Daytona's in most cases, no???





Pongster said:


> Not sure how it is in the US bro, but here there are no waitlists. ADs sell arbitrarily. What i have noticed is that whenever i get an allocation it was because of persistence and sincerity.


GMT Master II. Started out wanting the black bezel green GMT hand. That's no joy now. discontinued stupid prices. I'd go for the other ones but good luck. 

Where I live is a hot market with a LOT of money, and only a few ADs, one with multiple locations, but the "lists" are LONG....and the flipping is outrageous around here. Ironically, the jeweler I _do_ have a "relationship" with, used to be a Rolex AD, but that ended in the late 2000's due to Rolex not feeling his zip code was proper status for an AD location. He hit every sales target and had orders for more, but Rolex decided their location did not fit the brand identity. The sour taste is real for some people. 

I have three, so it's not like I'm outside looking in, but they're not my 'brand new life moment' watch. I'm young still (46), plenty of time I guess, but it would sure be nice.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

dan360 said:


> GMT Master II. Started out wanting the black bezel green GMT hand. That's no joy now. discontinued stupid prices. I'd go for the other ones but good luck.
> 
> Where I live is a hot market with a LOT of money, and only a few ADs, one with multiple locations, but the "lists" are LONG....and the flipping is outrageous around here. Ironically, the jeweler I _do_ have a "relationship" with, used to be a Rolex AD, but that ended in the late 2000's due to Rolex not feeling his zip code was proper status for an AD location. He hit every sales target and had orders for more, but Rolex decided their location did not fit the brand identity. The sour taste is real for some people.
> 
> I have three, so it's not like I'm outside looking in, but they're not my 'brand new life moment' watch. I'm young still, plenty of time, but it would sure be nice to at least have a chance.


What does a waitlist look like? List of names per watch?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of Art Deco, have you considered any of these?
> 
> View attachment 16324326
> 
> View attachment 16324327





5959HH said:


> As I recall PH bought a Cellini Prince from DavidSW 3-4 years ago but returned it since there was a ding that had been missed by QC.


PF the rose gold CP (54425) was the "title contender," so to speak, but having longed for the JLC since I first laid eyes on it, I ultimately chose the Reverso, with the good Doctor's (@5959HH ) blessing, no less.

It was the best of times: 










And the "worst" 🙁










Even Watchcase Wizard @StephenCanale said she was "terminal," the damage too deep and too close to the edge to repair without ruining it. So back she went 

I'll find another that ticks all the right buttons one day, perhaps that gorgeous Reverso Art Deco with the skeleton movement.



















But for now I've got a few other "wrongs" to right. Speaking of which, what weekday is it, @Sappie66 @SaMaster14?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pongster said:


> What does a waitlist look like? List of names per watch?


No idea, never seen one. The sales gal has been awesome, we have a lot in common, found out her husband and I know each other thru the six degrees of separation thing, but she's like "I'd love to sell you anything you want right now but there is nothing to allocate." I don't have a reason to not believe her; seems to be a higher up decision. Or she's a real good liar. The Breitlings she offered me were screamin' deals but there isn't anything else I need from that brand at the moment. 

The flipping around here is outrageous. I live halfway between Seattle, WA and Portland, OR.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

dan360 said:


> No idea, never seen one. The sales gal has been awesome, we have a lot in common, found out her husband and I know each other thru the six degrees of separation thing, but she's like "I'd love to sell you anything you want right now but there is nothing to allocate." I don't have a reason to not believe her; seems to be a higher up decision. Or she's a real good liar. The Breitlings she offered me were screamin' deals but there isn't anything else I need from that brand at the moment.
> 
> The flipping around here is outrageous. I live halfway between Seattle, WA and Portland, OR.


Similar here in that the problem is nothing to allocate. So when a piece arrives, they call whoever is top of mind.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> PF the rose gold CP (54425) was the "title contender," so to speak, but having longed for the JLC since I first laid eyes on it, I ultimately chose the Reverso, with the good Doctor's (@5959HH ) blessing, no less.
> 
> It was the best of times:
> 
> ...


Still Monday, here!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The reverso has grown on me. From not wanting it at all, am now considering it. I prefer the basic plain caseback. Maybe with the small seconds. There’s one for sale at the local AD.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Still Monday, here!


Tuesday afternoon here. Can you tell?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Similar here in that the problem is nothing to allocate. So when a piece arrives, they call whoever is top of mind.


Who is they? It's fairly obvious to me what is really happening. I'm not ashamed to admit it--I'm a relic of the old Rolex. Guys like me wore them into the ground, made all those spiders and tropicals and purple bezels and patina. I'm just a few decades too late. At least I'm fortunate enough to inherit a couple well used, well worn, well loved versions that I'll cherish. Those will suffice, along with my ugly duckling uncool black dial 216570.

Sporty was right sometimes LOL!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

dan360 said:


> Who is they?


The respective managers of the ADs i deal with.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pongster said:


> The respective managers of the ADs i deal with.


Copy that. I need to shop in a different set of zip codes, progress has changed the northwestern US.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Wearing this again today. The blacked out rehaut makes it quite unique.










I've given up "waiting" for any new Rolex here @dan360 . Hong Kong is one of the worst cities to be at for a brand-new Rolex - they are more grey dealers here than ADs. 😑


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

dan360 said:


> Copy that. I need to shop in a different set of zip codes, progress has changed the northwestern US.


Or go to a third world country


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Or go to a third world country


What’s really pathetic is between 1995-2017 I was traveling for work. A LOT. Many third world locales. Was immersed fully into “debt free by 40” lifestyle. Should’ve purchased many at a discount back then. But noooooooooooo. I was financially savvy. HA!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Wearing this again today. The blacked out rehaut makes it quite unique.
> 
> View attachment 16326019
> 
> ...


#godfrey

My nickel allergy is getting worse and every time I sweat while wearing my 6-digit Rolex I have a redness/skin irritation after. It wasn't as bad before but now I actually have to apply inflammatory ointment after for the redness to subside.

Perhaps it's a sign...🙃


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> 
> My nickel allergy is getting worse and every time I sweat while wearing my 6-digit Rolex I have a redness/skin irritation after. It wasn't as bad before but now I actually have to apply inflammatory ointment after for the redness to subside.
> 
> Perhaps it's a sign...


It’s a sign for Rolex to release that titanium Yachtmaster


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pete26 said:


> Wearing this today and just heard that I have an Orthopaedic appointment at the Hospital on 25/1/2022. Hopefully surgery to follow to fix my broken back.


Wishing you the best Pete, hoping you'll get rid of your back pain once for all and regain your full mobility.

P.S.: if it's any consolation, they'll probably will put some Titanium bits in your spine, and not any common grade Ti, the medical grade Ti, the best Pete, the best!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> It’s a sign for Rolex to release that titanium Yachtmaster


Not holding my breath 🙂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> PF the rose gold CP (54425) was the "title contender," so to speak, but having longed for the JLC since I first laid eyes on it, I ultimately chose the Reverso, with the good Doctor's (@5959HH ) blessing, no less.
> 
> It was the best of times:
> 
> ...


Jeesus, Mary, and Joseph! did you have to show me that picture of a mutilated Reverso? you are lucky you are not living in NK, and I am not Kim Jong-un (seriously, I am not, despite some allegations thrown in the forum after I made a thread about a dystopian world where only the ruler could have a watch collection).

The Reverso is a watch that I really love because I find it to be the most elegant dress watch ever, but I would never own since it doesn't suit my very casual dressing style and I don't feel it can be dressed down like the Cellini Prince or some other round dress watches.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> 
> My nickel allergy is getting worse and every time I sweat while wearing my 6-digit Rolex I have a redness/skin irritation after. It wasn't as bad before but now I actually have to apply inflammatory ointment after for the redness to subside.
> 
> Perhaps it's a sign...🙃


it is a sign


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Still Monday, here!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just missed out on the zelos meteorite


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Jeesus, Mary, and Joseph! did you have to show me that picture of a mutilated Reverso? you are lucky you are not living in NK, and I am not Kim Jong-un (seriously, I am not, despite some allegations thrown in the forum after I made a thread about a dystopian world where only the ruler could have a watch collection).
> 
> The Reverso is a watch that I really love because I find it to be the most elegant dress watch ever, but I would never own since it doesn't suit my very casual dressing style and I don't feel it can be dressed down like the Cellini Prince or some other round dress watches.


I disagree PF. I think the Reverso can be dressed down.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> BTW has anyone seen the new Matrix movie yet?
> 
> We started to watch it late last night but fell asleep about halfway through the movie. It kinda was sucking. Hope the other half is better.


Nope. 

There is one half decent action scene in there, the rest is trash.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I disagree PF. I think the Reverso can be dressed down.


I agree with your disagreement Pong, your reversed opinion is as good as mine, we are after all the two sides of the same coin, I am the obverse (heads) and you are the reverse (tails) 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I disagree PF. I think the Reverso can be dressed down.


Like I’ve said, the one time I’ve spotted a Reverso “in the wild”, it was in the summer tourist season, worn by a middle-aged guy wearing shorts and sandals. The watch had a brown strap and looked perfectly appropriate.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Hmm.
> 
> versus right = Hwasa:
> View attachment 16324865


GF

Took a quick break and watched Hwasa’s “Jingle Jingle Christmas” video that she filmed in her living room.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Like I’ve said, the one time I’ve spotted a Reverso “in the wild”, it was in the summer tourist season, worn by a middle-aged guy wearing shorts and sandals. The watch had a brown strap and looked perfectly appropriate.


Was he wearing socks with the sandals too?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Took a quick break and watched Hwasa’s “Jingle Jingle Christmas” video that she filmed in her living room.


I was only able to last 5 seconds watching that.

Hold on. That didn’t sound right.

I could only watch that for five seconds before turning it off. That’s what I meant!


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Portait-il aussi des chaussettes avec les sandales ?


sandals and socks .. we see them every day here.
us, French living on the border. very practical to recognize the Germans and the Swiss before they open their mouths ...
and I assure you, my wife wears a reverso ..
without sandals and socks


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I agree with your disagreement Pong, your reversed opinion is as good as mine, we are after all the two sides of the same coin, I am the obverse (heads) and you are the reverse (tails) 😉


Did you just do a switcheroo? Or an apparent switcheroo?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Like I’ve said, the one time I’ve spotted a Reverso “in the wild”, it was in the summer tourist season, worn by a middle-aged guy wearing shorts and sandals. The watch had a brown strap and looked perfectly appropriate.


Popular diatribe is that the Reverso is a sports watch first and foremost. For the rigorous sport of polo.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some pics from the other night...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The second watch i brought for the trip. Not plannng to buy a watch during this trip. And first time since 2005 when i ended the year without an overseas trip.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Pongster said:


> I disagree PF. I think the Reverso can be dressed down.


Documentary evidence 

Definitely a great watch, I’d be curious to see what you get if you go that route. This (plus engraving and lacquer by JLC) was my 35th birthday watch. They range from special in basic steel to out of this world as you add complications. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Skitalets said:


> Documentary evidence
> 
> Definitely a great watch, I’d be curious to see what you get if you go that route. This (plus engraving and lacquer by JLC) was my 35th birthday watch. They range from special in basic steel to out of this world as you add complications.




for the 40 years of my wife.
I did not even imagine buying anything other than this watch
here, next to my Monaco


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some pics from the other night...
> View attachment 16326773
> 
> View attachment 16326774
> ...


You got some set of balls posting those pics.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Was he wearing socks with the sandals too?


Ha! Hmm — he might’ve been, actually.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

PFEN said:


> for the 40 years of my wife.
> I did not even imagine buying anything other than this watch
> here, next to my Monaco
> View attachment 16326806


Lovely gift, and a great Monaco!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I was only able to last 5 seconds watching that.
> 
> Hold on. That didn’t sound right.
> 
> I could only watch that for five seconds before turning it off. That’s what I meant!


Rehearsal for her usual gig:


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope all had a Merry Christmas, wishing you all a Happy New Year!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> I hope all had a Merry Christmas, wishing you all a Happy New Year!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16327128


GF
The pleasure of wearing what you enjoy, not dictated by price, accuracy, or dogma, bliss!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> The second watch i brought for the trip. *Not plannng to buy a watch during this trip. *


Famous last words...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Rehearsal for her usual gig:


Why are all the acts these days nothing more than just choreography? Where's the actual music? I must be getting old. 

_"Get off my lawn!"_


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Famous last words...


Even if i wanted to, no watch ADs here


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I've hatched a new watch funding scheme! Spot trading cryptocurrency bots! 50th birthday is this summer!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why are all the acts these days nothing more than just choreography? Where's the actual music? I must be getting old.
> 
> _"Get off my lawn!"_


Heh — yeah, it’s just the style.

No choreography here:






Hwasa can sing okay, too:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why are all the acts these days nothing more than just choreography? Where's the actual music? I must be getting old.
> 
> _"Get off my lawn!"_


Gf. 

Cosmic coincidence but I ran into this earlier today!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Abe's banned??


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Cosmic coincidence but I ran into this earlier today!
> View attachment 16327746


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


>


I wonder what Bill Graham thought of that...

"It has a good beat and you can dance to it."


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> What did you order???
> 
> I'm no expert on the inner workings of Rolex ADs, but there might be a chance that either you're not really on the list or your AD is much too popular/busy and therefore maintains a list that's much (much) too long.
> 
> Three years seems a bit unreasonable for just about anything other than Daytona's in most cases, no???


I have been on the list at 2 local AD's since March 2019, for a Rolex Sub-Date. The Boutique told me that they get 4-6 per year and they have a lot of people on the list. Not holding my breath and bought my Speedy Pro instead.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wishing you the best Pete, hoping you'll get rid of your back pain once for all and regain your full mobility.
> 
> P.S.: if it's any consolation, they'll probably will put some Titanium bits in your spine, and not any common grade Ti, the medical grade Ti, the best Pete, the best!
> View attachment 16326081


Thank you, I hope they do, the surgeon said they will probably put a couple of screws and rods as well as cement in the break. Not sure if they will use ti or SS.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Like I’ve said, the one time I’ve spotted a Reverso “in the wild”, it was in the summer tourist season, worn by a middle-aged guy wearing shorts and sandals. The watch had a brown strap and looked perfectly appropriate.


Same here at a coffee shop in Noosa. I kept sneaking looks at it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Thank you, I hope they do, the surgeon said they will probably put a couple of screws and rods as well as cement in the break. Not sure if they will use ti or SS.


Insist they use 904L SS! 

😄


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Fan of building plaques?

























Bill deserves a second post...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Abe's banned??
> View attachment 16327750


Someone must have clicked a wrong button somewhere given that he's been on WUS since 2011!

If a mistake, we'll know fairly soon I suppose.

Other option is he's got a serious "Mr. Hyde" persona on a different thread???


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Insist they use 904L SS!
> 😄


Indeed, holds a nice polish/shine much better than average!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Fan of building plaques?
> View attachment 16327811
> 
> View attachment 16327812
> ...


I can look for the pic later, but on the walking route to my old office, on Pennsylvania Ave, there’s a plaque which commemorates the spot where the Star Spangled Banner was first sung in public.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Someone must have clicked a wrong button somewhere given that he's been on WUS since 2011!
> 
> If a mistake, we'll know fairly soon I suppose.
> 
> Other option is he's got a serious "Mr. Hyde" persona on a different thread???


If you were online a few hours ago, you’d know why he was banned. Related to another member being banned. Seems there’s a ban from talking about the bans.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Someone must have clicked a wrong button somewhere given that he's been on WUS since 2011!
> 
> If a mistake, we'll know fairly soon I suppose.
> 
> Other option is he's got a serious "Mr. Hyde" persona on a different thread???


Yeah, @Pongster …there was quite an uproar about the other guy. The thread’s now gone. Strange happenings…


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> If you were online a few hours ago, you’d know why he was banned. Related to another member being banned. Seems there’s a ban from talking about the bans.





Sugman said:


> Yeah, @Pongster …there was quite an uproar about the other guy. The thread’s now gone. Strange happenings…


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> If you were online a few hours ago, you’d know why he was banned. Related to another member being banned. Seems there’s a ban from talking about the bans.


I'm not following. I'm the LAST guy to defend him (for obvious reasons), but this seems excessive. What happened?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> I'm not following. I'm the LAST guy to defend him (for obvious reasons), but this seems excessive. What happened?


It might be a penalty box-like timeout. I don’t think this forum software has a “suspended” option for the mods to display.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> I'm not following. I'm the LAST guy to defend him (for obvious reasons), but this seems excessive. What happened?


Therein lies the mystery…


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It might be a penalty box-like timeout. I don’t think this forum software has a “suspended” option for the mods to display.


Maybe he'll learn from it and take a different approach when he returns. FWIW, a couple of our more stand-up brothers tried (and failed) to broker a ceasefire between us over PM. I agreed to squash it if he put some s#!t right, but dude took a hard pass.

I can't imagine him pissing anyone off more than he does me, but at the risk of overstating the obvious, I strongly favor a stiff counterpunch (or twelve) to the "report" button.

Maybe this Russ fella didn't? Maybe things just got too nasty? My personal opinion of Abe notwithstanding, I know he was liked by some, and that alone is reason enough not to banish the dude.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Maybe he'll learn from it and take a different approach when he returns. FWIW, a couple of our more stand-up brothers tried (and failed) to broker a ceasefire between us over PM. I agreed to squash it if he put some s#!t right, but dude took a hard pass.
> 
> I can't imagine him pissing anyone off more than he does me, but at the risk of overstating the obvious, I strongly favor a stiff counterpunch (or twelve) to the "report" button.
> 
> Maybe this Russ fella didn't? Maybe things just got too nasty? My personal opinion of Abe notwithstanding, I know he was liked by some, and that alone is reason enough not to banish the dude.


It wasnt Russ vs Abe. Abe was supporting Russ.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Maybe he'll learn from it and take a different approach when he returns. FWIW, a couple of our more stand-up brothers tried (and failed) to broker a ceasefire between us over PM. I agreed to squash it if he put some s#!t right, but dude took a hard pass.
> 
> I can't imagine him pissing anyone off more than he does me, but at the risk of overstating the obvious, I strongly favor a stiff counterpunch (or twelve) to the "report" button.
> 
> Maybe this Russ fella didn't? Maybe things just got too nasty? My personal opinion of Abe notwithstanding, I know he was liked by some, and that alone is reason enough not to banish the dude.


Agree with everything you said 100%!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> It wasnt Russ vs Abe. Abe was supporting Russ.


As was most everyone else…well…everyone.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> It wasnt Russ vs Abe. Abe was supporting Russ.


Not Russ from Brisbane?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Not Russ from Brisbane?


the one and only


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Maybe he'll learn from it and take a different approach when he returns. FWIW, a couple of our more stand-up brothers tried (and failed) to broker a ceasefire between us over PM. I agreed to squash it if he put some s#!t right, but dude took a hard pass.
> 
> I can't imagine him pissing anyone off more than he does me, but at the risk of overstating the obvious, I strongly favor a stiff counterpunch (or twelve) to the "report" button.
> 
> Maybe this Russ fella didn't? Maybe things just got too nasty? My personal opinion of Abe notwithstanding, I know he was liked by some, and that alone is reason enough not to banish the dude.





Pongster said:


> It wasnt Russ vs Abe. Abe was supporting Russ.


drama drama drama

I still think it’s a load of horsecrap that whatshisname (I shouldn’t specify lest I get banned; I’ll just say that his username rhymes with “sportura”) got perma-banned even though he never directly attacked anyone.

But, hey, the mods have their reasons. And I’m getting my money’s worth of out this site anyways.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> It wasnt Russ vs Abe. Abe was supporting Russ.


Then that's even worse. So if Russ is good peeps, and all Abe did was have his back, then why are the two of _them _banned? Something doesn't add up.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> the one and only


Oh that's too bad. Seems like a nice bloke.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Not Russ from Brisbane?


Brisbane, I don’t know, but Australia, yeah.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Oh that's too bad. Seems like a nice bloke.


Seems to be.

I don’t always understand the reasons, but I guess the mods are doing what they think is right. I wouldn’t want that job! I’m sure it’s under-appreciated the majority of the time.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sugman said:


> Brisbane, I don’t know, but Australia, yeah.


Yeah he's from Brisbane, he is either a police officer or a civilian working in the Police here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> As was most everyone else…well…everyone.


Am reminded of this Abe Lincoln anecdote.

the cabinet voted on an issue. Everybody voted against it. Only one voted for. And it was Abe himself. So he declared, the Ayes have it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> drama drama drama
> 
> I still think it’s a load of horsecrap that whatshisname (I shouldn’t specify lest I get banned; I’ll just say that his username rhymes with “sportura”) got perma-banned even though he never directly attacked anyone.
> 
> But, hey, the mods have their reasons. And I’m getting my money’s worth of out this site anyways.


The premium membership is worth it. If just for the WRUW thread.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> drama drama drama
> 
> I still think it’s a load of horsecrap that whatshisname (I shouldn’t specify lest I get banned; I’ll just say that his username rhymes with “sportura”) got perma-banned even though he never directly attacked anyone.
> 
> But, hey, the mods have their reasons. And I’m getting my money’s worth of out this site anyways.


Don't even get me started. I actually joined friggin _reddit_ just to catch up with that glorious s.o.b.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Then that's even worse. So if Russ is good peeps, and all Abe did was have his back, then why are the two of _them _banned? Something doesn't add up.


There’s one way to find out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Don't even get me started. I actually joined friggin _reddit_ just to catch up with that glorious s.o.b.


what??????


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Don't even get me started. I actually joined friggin _reddit_ just to catch up with that glorious s.o.b.


I went to Reddit and now I’m trying to justify five hundred bucks on coffee gear (thanks, r/ coffee)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> The premium membership is worth it. If just for the WRUW thread.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Don't even get me started. I actually joined friggin _reddit_ just to catch up with that glorious s.o.b.


What's the link???


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> The premium membership is worth it. If just for the WRUW thread.


But seriously, WUS/VerticalScope doesn’t need my own money when they make enough off of me already.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeez.... I went for a nap and you kids made a mess in the house already? 😆


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Those being said BSi, i still maintain that premium membership worth it, if just for _the_ WRUW Today thread. Check it out.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> But seriously, WUS/VerticalScope doesn’t need my own money when they make enough off of me already.
> 
> View attachment 16327980
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Those being said BSi, i still maintain that premium membership worth it, if just for _the_ WRUW Today thread. Check it out.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> what??????


Back in the old triple-O, Sporty and I made these bi-weekly beat downs with Abe look like a g-rated Disney flick. But over time the "insufferable Rolex d-bag" became the frenemy, and the frenemy became the friend. I was not the only OG to have followed this arc, btw. _People_ are often far more layered than their online _personas_, and Sporty's was so convincing that 99% of observers were either utterly oblivious to it, or so outraged by its absurdity that they never stuck around long enough to see the man behind the obnoxious mask. But the "tells" were always there if you knew where to look, AND never made the mistake of trying to call him on it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16327931


Still got that focus mojo going even on vacation, eh?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I went to Reddit and now I’m trying to justify five hundred bucks on coffee gear (thanks, r/ coffee)





StephenCanale said:


> What's the link???


PM sent


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Back in the old triple-O, Sporty and I made these bi-weekly beat downs with Abe look like a g-rated Disney flick. But over time the "insufferable Rolex d-bag" became the frenemy, and the frenemy became the friend. I was not the only OG to have followed this arc, btw. _People_ are often far more layered than their online _personas_, and Sporty's was so convincing that 99% of observers were either utterly oblivious to it, or so outraged by its absurdity that they never stuck around long enough to see the man behind the obnoxious mask. But the "tells" were always there if you knew where to look, AND never made the mistake of trying to call him on it.


I was the first to publicly "out" Sporty as a characature/persona (basically a Stephen Colbert back when he was funny) back on 10/26/17 with this:

_Hat's off to you man.

There's no shortage of regular old run of the mill trolling on the Internet, but precious few play at this level. The absolute consistent appearance of sincerity, ideology and perfect wording, while at the same time, not being overly abrasive or obvious is no easy feat.

You are, quite literally a "Jedi Master Troll" and I hereby suggest your signature now follows as "*Sportura, JMT*" and would gladly support a petition to have the mods change your Username to match.

While a very few are immune, it's absolutely clear your game is so elevated, most can't even see it.

I don't know if you're in PR, Advertising or Politics but I just hope you're not working for the Dark Side or we're all in serious trouble!

I shall wear my Explorer on Saturday in honor of "*Sportura Saturday*" - and perhaps every Saturday for the rest of the year. 

If there is any doubt, not a word of this sarcastic or insincere.

Mad skills sir!

PS: I don't like the DateJust bezel or cyclops either... and I'll know my mind has been broken by you when I inexplicably not only change my views, but can no longer recall a time when I even held this opinion._​
And when, on occasion, folks got too hot under the collar bantering with Sporty I'd send them a link back to that post, along with a few other posted warnings.

Even with pointing out the obvious and pulling back the curtain, many were so inflamed that their tunnel vision kept them from seeing the truth, which was both educational/enlightening and entertaining at the same time.

Obviously, the more astute caught on, with or without my bread crumbs.

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times.

The good old days for sure!

PS: His shtick was so thick and consistently applied that a year later I ended up the proud owner of a DJ41 - though in defense of my ego, I dodged the jubilee and the fluted bezel. LOL


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Tuesday afternoon here. Can you tell?
> View attachment 16325874


You need one of these to go with that watch bro!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

You saw his thick schtick, SC?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You need one of these to go with that watch bro!
> View attachment 16328060


There’s actually one outside the country club right now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I seemed to have missed a lot, today!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Back in the old triple-O, Sporty and I made these bi-weekly beat downs with Abe look like a g-rated Disney flick. But over time the "insufferable Rolex d-bag" became the frenemy, and the frenemy became the friend. I was not the only OG to have followed this arc, btw. _People_ are often far more layered than their online _personas_, and Sporty's was so convincing that 99% of observers were either utterly oblivious to it, or so outraged by its absurdity that they never stuck around long enough to see the man behind the obnoxious mask. But the "tells" were always there if you knew where to look, AND never made the mistake of trying to call him on it.


Bro PH, being online or in real life, people tend to focus on futile details, usually those that they are sensitive to, and miss the bigger picture, and that applies to every aspect of their life. I don't need to elaborate as I am sure you know what I am talking about.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> You need one of these to go with that watch bro!
> View attachment 16328060


I found one .. and my wife accepts that I make the purchase. I'm talking about the car.
the watch, I had more trouble before she said yes..


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

PFEN said:


> I found one .. and my wife accepts that I make the purchase. I'm talking about the car.
> the watch, I had more trouble before she said yes..
> 
> View attachment 16328112
> ...


Great, now, watch this video and show it to your wife, you'll thank me later 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

It was a Taycan. My mistake. Old eyes.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> It was a Taycan. My mistake. Old eyes.
> View attachment 16328129


I gave you a like for the watch, it will be a cold day in hell the day I drive an electric car.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I gave you a like for the watch, it will be a cold day in hell the day I drive an electric car.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> It was a Taycan. My mistake. Old eyes.
> View attachment 16328129


Looks like your mojo is here to stay bro Pong.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

It may have been the hole in one prize for the ongoing tournament.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

But am not a SaMflyer  so i wouldnt know


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

PFEN said:


> I found one .. and my wife accepts that I make the purchase. I'm talking about the car.
> the watch, I had more trouble before she said yes..
> 
> View attachment 16328112
> ...


spotted the car box on the right - my mother was finance director of a company in mid-late 1980's and for a while chose to drive the Sierra Cosworth - how cool was that!

oh, nice watch


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> Oh that's too bad. Seems like a nice bloke.


he is a nice bloke - banned? & Abe? this is sore news


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Simon said:


> he is a nice bloke - banned? & Abe? this is sore news


People disappearing overnight, shame, two good guys.

I will miss Abes fantastic watches.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Back in the old triple-O, Sporty and I made these bi-weekly beat downs with Abe look like a g-rated Disney flick. *But over time the "insufferable Rolex d-bag" became the frenemy, and the frenemy became the friend.* I was not the only OG to have followed this arc, btw. _People_ are often far more layered than their online _personas_, and Sporty's was so convincing that 99% of observers were either utterly oblivious to it, or so outraged by its absurdity that they never stuck around long enough to see the man behind the obnoxious mask. But the "tells" were always there if you knew where to look, AND never made the mistake of trying to call him on it.


So true. I think most of us at one point or another had a run in with good ole Sporty, but he became a frenemy than eventually a friend over time.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I had several PM chats with Sporty. He was a solid guy and I always found him pleasant. Now, only the fry guy at McDonald's can enjoy his rapier wit...and that Daytona.



mav said:


> So true. I think most of us at one point or another had a run in with good ole Sporty, but he became a frenemy than eventually a friend over time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eisenhammer said:


> I had several PM chats with Sporty. He was a solid guy and I always found him pleasant. Now, only the fry guy at McDonald's can enjoy his rapier wit...and that Daytona.


Absolutely.

If you looked past his blustering, which I’m sure was 90% tongue in cheek, you found a different character underneath, and a big Seiko fan as well……. Who would have thought that.

But all I have ever seen with Russ is compliments to others about their watches, and encouragement for people to actually post and participate in the daily thread, that he curated so well.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Spot on, BC. He wasn't for everyone. 

I missed the nonsense in the other thread. Who is Russ? Was that his username?



bigclive2011 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> If you looked past his blustering, which I’m sure was 90% tongue in cheek, you found a different character underneath, and a big Seiko fan as well……. Who would have thought that.
> 
> But all I have ever seen with Russ is compliments to others about their watches, and encouragement for people to actually post and participate in the daily thread, that he curated so well.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eisenhammer said:


> Spot on, BC. He wasn't for everyone.
> 
> I missed the nonsense in the other thread. Who is Russ? Was that his username?


Russ1965

He kinda adopted the daily WRUW thread on the public forum and encouraged people to participate.

He is a highly regarded member, and was never in the slightest bit controversial, unlike Sporty.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> Russ1965
> 
> He kinda adopted the daily WRUW thread on the public forum and encouraged people to participate.
> 
> He is a highly regarded member, and was never in the slightest bit controversial, unlike Sporty.


this /\/\


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

That name doesn't ring a bell...but I'm rarely on the public forum. You're a stand-up bloke, BC, so if you say he's solid, he's solid.



bigclive2011 said:


> Russ1965
> 
> He kinda adopted the daily WRUW thread on the public forum and encouraged people to participate.
> 
> He is a highly regarded member, and was never in the slightest bit controversial, unlike Sporty.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> That name doesn't ring a bell...but I'm rarely on the public forum. You're a stand-up bloke, BC, so if you say he's solid, he's solid.


Am not a stand up bloke but i also confirm that Russ is a solid guy.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Eisenhammer said:


> I had several PM chats with Sporty. He was a solid guy and I always found him pleasant. Now, only the fry guy at McDonald's can enjoy his rapier wit...and that Daytona.


Wow. Sporty's McDonald's post was a classic! I didn't "know" him long, but if one makes it past his initial poking Sporty is, indeed, a solid brOoO.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Of course you, Pong. You're aces.



Pongster said:


> Am not a stand up bloke but i also confirm that Russ is a solid guy.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

The pic he would post at McDonald's always made me chuckle. Haha.



King_Neptune said:


> Wow. Sporty's McDonald's post was a classic! I didn't "know" him long, but if one makes it past his initial poking Sporty is, indeed, a solid brOoO.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> A Christmas gift from Mrs. Sug...I'm diggin' it.
> View attachment 16325641


That the oem rubber? I got the hirsch accent for mine but I'm not feeling it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16326371


Hang on, so does the minute ring rotate fast enough that the current minute is always in that little peephole of the hour hand? Pretty neat.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Hang on, so does the minute ring rotate fast enough that the current minute is always in that little peephole of the hour hand? Pretty neat.


Yep


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> Of course you, Pong. You're aces.


The lowest card in the deck?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> The lowest card in the deck?


Isn't the lowest card in a new deck always the...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Isn't the lowest card in a new deck always the...
> View attachment 16328749


“Lowest” as in “bottom”?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> “Lowest” as in “bottom”?
> 
> View attachment 16328791


Jenna, is that you??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

R.I.P., Big John.









He left an amazing legacy!


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Ace is always the high card in my neck of the woods. Unless you were fishing for a compliment. Haha. I've already given you one...I can't give two. 



Pongster said:


> The lowest card in the deck?


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Great, now, watch this video and show it to your wife, you'll thank me later 😉


I'm retired


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna, is that you??


Actually....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> Someone must have clicked a wrong button somewhere given that he's been on WUS since 2011!
> 
> If a mistake, we'll know fairly soon I suppose.
> 
> Other option is he's got a serious "Mr. Hyde" persona on a different thread???


Or someone might have hacked his account?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 16327854


#nra 
I have no idea what might have transpired but know for a fact the moderators HATE having certain decisions they make questioned by the unwashed (us). We’ll see how the drama unfolds.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> It wasnt Russ vs Abe. Abe was supporting Russ.











This thread needs more pictures. In a mere 6 hours my 8 days will have run for 10 consecutive days from a complete winding.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> The premium membership is worth it. If just for the WRUW thread.


Not just that but also to support WUS where we spend an inordinate number of hours discussing mens jewelry.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Or someone might have hacked his account?


That happened to me on TZ and MWR and I was banned from both. Back on MWR but permanent banned off TZ and Watchnet. Someone hacked my account to sell a Rolex Sub-Date and I didn't even know about it. Bob from MWR claimed to have sent me an email asking me to explain myself, uit of course sent it to an unknown email address that wasn't mine.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

What do you guys think of this thinking of a purge.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> That the oem rubber? I got the hirsch accent for mine but I'm not feeling it.


It’s actually a Hirsch Accent.  I’ve tried the Hirsch Tiger, too. I wish they made the Robby with white stitching and black rubber on the back.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> Ace is always the high card in my neck of the woods. Unless you were fishing for a compliment. Haha. I've already given you one...I can't give *two*.


We have a variant of Philippine poker where the high card is two. It is called pusoy dos. The 2 trumps the ace. Some sub variant has the 2 diamond as highest while others have the 2 ace.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Moderation applied in an insightful manner should [should] prevent a lot of what routinely occurs on WUS. The simple truth is, clicks rule and cliques do not.. Not all forums are so managed-

Gentlemen, lean into it; have fun. All the best for ‘22!

Pickin’ ‘em up ->


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Simon said:


> spotted the car box on the right - my mother was finance director of a company in mid-late 1980's and for a while chose to drive the Sierra Cosworth - how cool was that!
> 
> oh, nice watch



next time i go back to this toy store i will take a picture for you.
it's easier to find the toy than the real car. 
sorry to have focused on the porsche. I had to find something to influence my wife.
I know, I'm not good. 
I bought a Monaco CAL 11 ..
then the reduced model .. 
so that she understood that finally .. it was something else that I wanted for my birthday ...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

@JustAbe has a ban. Anyone know something more?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

PFEN said:


> next time i go back to this toy store i will take a picture for you.
> it's easier to find the toy than the real car.
> sorry to have focused on the porsche. I had to find something to influence my wife.
> I know, I'm not good.
> ...


Sacrebleu, an electric Porsche! are the batteries included? 🔋🔋


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> @JustAbe has a ban. Anyone know something more?


No, not a clue.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Fresh ahi!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

With the new year upon us, I thought I might entertain some new "opinions on Omega."  

Or revisit some _much _older ones 












Christmas gift to myself, courtesy of a well-timed short on Alibaba









Still a manual, as the gods intended.










Always did favor the _Blues_


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> @JustAbe has a ban. Anyone know something more?


He flooded threads including OoO with posts in support of Russ


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Interesting. Learn something new everyday.



Pongster said:


> We have a variant of Philippine poker where the high card is two. It is called pusoy dos. The 2 trumps the ace. Some sub variant has the 2 diamond as highest while others have the 2 ace.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Abe's banned??
> View attachment 16327750





Pongster said:


> If you were online a few hours ago, you’d know why he was banned. Related to another member being banned. Seems there’s a ban from talking about the bans.





Purple Hayz said:


> I'm not following. I'm the LAST guy to defend him (for obvious reasons), but this seems excessive. What happened?


I understand that there is a "omerta" silence and no one else will tell me. Okay, then I'm communicating that I'm on my last day at work this year.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> He flooded threads including OoO with posts in support of Russ


Is that all? Are any of the posts still up?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> With the new year upon us, I thought I might entertain some new "opinions on Omega."
> 
> Or revisit some _much _older ones
> 
> ...


I had no idea Omega re-made the Chronoscope. Looks sharp! Went to the Omega site, liking the bronze gold one.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have already measured this one some time ago.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> Christmas gift to myself, courtesy of a well-timed short on Alibaba
> View attachment 16330388
> 
> 
> Still a manual, as the gods intended.


What is the size of that compared to the vanillla moonwatch? And can you actually read those sub rings?

Looks good though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Recent wanderings.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And then there's this.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> With the new year upon us, I thought I might entertain some new "opinions on Omega."
> 
> Or revisit some _much _older ones
> 
> ...


Superb! That Chronoscope caught my eye when I was at the Boutique picking up the Snoopy.










The bracelet is marvelous. It is different from the reg Speedy bracelet. The links are smaller and it tapers down much more — one of the most comfortable ones around I imagine.

Good pick up bro!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> I had no idea Omega re-made the Chronoscope. Looks sharp! Went to the Omega site, liking the bronze gold one.


Thank ya, sir. It was _really _tough passing on that 9K cased one above, but the local Omega AD could only source the two stainless ones. I actually went in planning to get the white dialed one (courtesy of @Sappie66's recent photo), but one look at the blue and I was finished. Always loved the tool-watch vibe of the vintage chronoscopes, and while I was surprised to see Omega reincarnate it under the Speedy tentpole, it does make sense from an evolutionary standpoint.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am considering the Chronoscope as my exit Omega. But still giving the Moonshine speedy a chance.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Are we really doing Omegas now? Heck, why not? It's the last day of 2021!
Here's hoping everyone's 2022 will be 3x better! 🍻


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Superb! That Chronoscope caught my eye when I was at the Boutique picking up the Snoopy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NRA 

Like I said, 99% your "fault" (it was that very photo that put this one on the map)

I owe ya one . And you're not lying about that bracelet. Most comfortable Omega by a longshot. And FINALLY some micro-adjustment goodness!

Think I finally broke my "Speedy curse." Some of you may recall my first (and last) attempt to bag a moonwatch (back in '18) crashed and burned on planet Amazon.com 










Ugh...._Houston_!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Think I finally broke my "Speedy curse." Some of you may recall my first (and last) attempt to bag a moonwatch (back in '18) crashed and burned on planet Amazon.com
> 
> View attachment 16331140
> 
> ...


I don't recall -- what happened?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> What is the size of that compared to the vanillla moonwatch? And can you actually read those sub rings?
> 
> Looks good though.


Thanks man. She ticks in at 43mm, about halfway between the Speedy Pro and those gorgeous but beefy "XXXX side of the moon" autowinders, which I also favor but worried I'd take out a door jamb with 😜. She's also a bit thinner than the latter since she's dateless, twin register, and ditches the rotor.

The chrono scales are legible, if _just_, though I imagine folks with <20/20 vision might disagree...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't recall -- what happened?


Take another look at that "Speedy Pro" photo. 

Ordered a bog standard moonwatch from an Amazon 3rd party seller. The _advertised _photos, reference number, and specs all looked fine and the price was great, if not quite 2G2BT suspicious. Started getting some bad vibes from the seller after a few shipping delays, and when he finally sent the above as "proof" of incoming, I decided to "explain" a few things to him.  

His "store" was gone 48 hours later, and naturally I refused delivery.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Take another look at that "Speedy Pro" photo.
> 
> Ordered a bog standard moonwatch from an Amazon 3rd party seller. The _advertised _photos, reference number, and specs all looked fine and the price was great, if not quite 2G2BT suspicious. Started getting some bad vibes from the seller after a few shipping delays, and when he finally sent the above as "proof" of incoming, I decided to "explain" a few things to him.
> 
> His "store" was gone 48 hours later, and naturally I refused delivery.


If that were a Speedie Pro then I'm the king of Canada! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Take another look at that "Speedy Pro" photo.
> 
> Ordered a bog standard moonwatch from an Amazon 3rd party seller. The _advertised _photos, reference number, and specs all looked fine and the price was great, if not quite 2G2BT suspicious. Started getting some bad vibes from the seller after a few shipping delays, and when he finally sent the above as "proof" of incoming, I decided to "explain" a few things to him.
> 
> His "store" was gone 48 hours later, and naturally I refused delivery.


So -- ah, a Reduced that just "happened" to display almost exactly two hours and 30 minutes of elapsed time but not quite...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Am considering the Chronoscope as my *eleventh or twelfth from penultimate* "exit" Omega. But still giving the Moonshine speedy a chance.


FTFY

In related news, I hear bro @Sappie66 has sworn off selling/replacing watches for life as one of his two New Year's resolutions (the other being his finally making good on that life-long dream of retiring to rural Mississippi), bro @BarracksSi will be taking over moderator duties in the premium section, and bro @Panerol Forte will take delivery of his new Rivian R1T this weekend!

Now if you'll excuse me, I promised my publisher to get him a working draft of _Professor Hayz' Handbook on Internet Kindness and Forum Decorum_ by c.o.b. tomorrow. Just need to add "Ch. 13: Anger Management." 

Besides, weren't you supposed to be giving brother @mui.richard a photography tutorial today?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> FTFY
> 
> In related news, I hear bro @Sappie66 has sworn off selling/replacing watches for life as one of his two New Year's resolutions (the other being his finally making good on that life-long dream of retiring to rural Mississippi), bro @BarracksSi *will be taking over moderator duties in the premium section, *and bro @Panerol Forte will take delivery of his new Rivian R1T this weekend!
> 
> ...


FAWK NO


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> FTFY
> 
> In related news, I hear bro @Sappie66 has sworn off selling/replacing watches for life as one of his two New Year's resolutions (the other being his finally making good on that life-long dream of retiring to rural Mississippi), bro @BarracksSi will be taking over moderator duties in the premium section, and bro @Panerol Forte will take delivery of his new Rivian R1T this weekend!
> 
> ...


I'm still contributing the Chapter:

_"Brevity and Getting Quickly to the Point When it Comes to Internet Posting on Watch Forums and Related Message Boards"_

Right?

Please verify as I'm almost done. Looks like it's coming in at around 103-105 pages.... but don't worry, I'll get it edited down to no more than 85 one way or another.

I promise.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Besides, weren't you supposed to be giving brother @mui.richard a photography tutorial today?


For the life of me I still can't mimic Master Pong's stylistic photography...😭
My latest feeble attempt.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm still contributing the Chapter:
> 
> _"Brevity and Getting Quickly to the Point When it Comes to Internet Posting on Watch Forums and Related Message Boards"_
> 
> ...


Stephen you got my email, right? We're gonna need you to pare that back to 25-30 pages TOTAL. As you've currently dedicated 31 pages to the etymology of the word "brevity" alone, I'm afraid you've got your work _cut out_ for you. 

Sorry to play the heavy here, but Dr. Sportura made a compelling pitch (and a lovely donation) to split his "Modesty and Humility" chapter into two, so space is tight. Also, as a reminder, the editors are definitely _not _on board with your insistence on using 8 pt. font and single-line spacing. And I'm told non-zero margins will, in fact, still be required for the print edition. Just so you know.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> For the life of me I still can't mimic Master Pong's stylistic photography...😭
> My latest feeble attempt.
> View attachment 16331414


Lemme try --


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Thank ya, sir. It was _really _tough passing on that 9K cased one above, but the local Omega AD could only source the two stainless ones. I actually went in planning to get the white dialed one (courtesy of @Sappie66's recent photo), but one look at the blue and I was finished. Always loved the tool-watch vibe of the vintage chronoscopes, and while I was surprised to see Omega reincarnate it under the Speedy tentpole, it does make sense from an evolutionary standpoint.


Nice pickup! I got the silver dial/black counters combo and love it. Pretty difficult to read the inner scales but they are beautiful.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> For the life of me I still can't mimic Master Pong's stylistic photography...😭
> My latest feeble attempt.
> View attachment 16331414


Yikes. Did you even bother taking notes, man?! Not only can I make out the exact make/model of your watch, but there seems to be legible print all over the dial, and some sort of "brushed" finish on the case and bracelet. 

Please remove these artifacts at once. I cannot imagine brother Pong awarding you a passing grade.  

Since you're a good guy I'll throw you a bone just this once. After that you're on your own!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Yikes. Did you even bother taking notes, man?! Not only can I make out the exact make/model of your watch, but there seems to be legible print all over the dial, and some sort of "brushed" finish on the case and bracelet.
> 
> Please remove these artifacts at once. I cannot imagine brother Pong awarding you a passing grade.
> 
> ...


What can I say, I'll keep practicing 😭


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> So -- ah, a Reduced that just "happened" to display almost exactly two hours and 30 minutes of elapsed time but not quite...


Not just any reduced, bro. But an _ultra rare _(perhaps even one of a kind!) ref. that still, amazingly, had "Professional" printed right under "Speedmaster" 

Betcha never saw one of those before  













So yeah, after that fun little experience I kinda cooled on the whole "moonwatch" scene. TBT as much as I "get" the Speedy Pro and its storied pedigree, it always had a bit of a "WIS checkbox" feel _to me, _and the dependable (but ancient) 1861 was never gonna fulfill my precision craze. The _new one_ was/is a whole new ballgame, however, and I was closer than I'd like to admit to having the AD box up a new, 3861-powered sapphire sandwich as well. But in the end, I couldn't justify taking two modern speedies home, knowing that I'd reach for the blue one 9 times out of 10. I also like the idea of a rotorless 9900 series more than an 1861 retrofit with a co-axial escapement.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Guys — is this good stuff? Good price?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Guys — is this good stuff? Good price?
> 
> View attachment 16331807


It’s good stuff for sure. Price? I personally would wait for someone to gift it to me. Still waiting in fact.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Guys — is this good stuff? Good price?
> 
> View attachment 16331807


The 18 is good stuff. And good price. You can sell here and make 50% gross profit.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Guys — is this good stuff? Good price?
> 
> View attachment 16331807


I think so. I’m not sure about the 18, but I know the 25 was going for $900/$1000+


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not Macallan, but still enjoying!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> FTFY
> 
> In related news, I hear bro @Sappie66 has sworn off selling/replacing watches for life as one of his two New Year's resolutions (the other being his finally making good on that life-long dream of retiring to rural Mississippi), bro @BarracksSi will be taking over moderator duties in the premium section, and bro @Panerol Forte will take delivery of his new Rivian R1T this weekend!
> 
> ...


Levity aside, i am actually in the process of determining my ultimate Omega.

i found my exit Seiko and stuck with it.

i have identified my exit Rolex and will stick with it.

so i have a track record. 

while i know the exit Omega i want, i might not be able to get it. So am thinking of a good alternative.

am also considering the PloProf. Or a vintage Seamaster or a birthyear Speedy with Telemeter bezel. I even pondered a DeVille.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> For the life of me I still can't mimic Master Pong's stylistic photography...😭
> My latest feeble attempt.
> View attachment 16331414


It’s all in the wrist.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

It’s nice having a two watch rotation. Not much thinking required. Been on a two watch thing this entire trip.


----------



## FHFinster (Aug 8, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Guys — is this good stuff? Good price?
> 
> View attachment 16331807


Oh my gosh I hope that's CAD. Is macallan 18 seriously $350 now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not Macallan, but still enjoying!


Grand Wailea Maui?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Guys — is this good stuff? Good price?
> 
> View attachment 16331807


Yes, great stuff but not worth the freight if I'm paying. Btw, you may want to give Capitol Hill Wine in DC a call and see what they're selling it for.

If you like sherried malts, take a look at the Glenfarclas range. Much better value imo.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think so. I’m not sure about the 18, but I know the 25 was going for $900/$1000+


"Was" is the operative word; Macallan prices have exploded just like Rolex's. The 25 is typically going for $2.2k now.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

nello said:


> Grand Wailea Maui?


Yes! We’ve been going forever!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Was" is the operative word; Macallan prices have exploded just like Rolex's. The 25 is typically going for $2.2k now.


Wow, I had no idea!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here are some of the windows from Bergdorf Goodman this year. Somebody put in a ton of effort and thinking into the project this year!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Something nice and simple. Relatively speaking, of course.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s good stuff for sure. Price? I personally would wait for someone to gift it to me. Still waiting in fact.


We’re getting it for someone else to use as a gift, actually. Kind of a thank you present for the person who helped with their citizenship.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think so. I’m not sure about the 18, but I know the 25 was going for $900/$1000+


Holy shyt


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

FHFinster said:


> Oh my gosh I hope that's CAD. Is macallan 18 seriously $350 now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_shrug_ I dunno, how much is it usually? This is $USD at the PX at Fort Meade. I don’t normally buy liquor at all.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, great stuff but not worth the freight if I'm paying. Btw, you may want to give Capitol Hill Wine in DC a call and see what they're selling it for.
> 
> If you like sherried malts, take a look at the Glenfarclas range. Much better value imo.


The place at 3rd and Mass NE? I used to live in that neighborhood.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think so. I’m not sure about the 18, but I know the 25 was going for $900/$1000+


12 is about USD100 here. 15 is about USD200. 18 is about USD550. 25 is about USD3K.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My most expensive liquor in my stash is a bottle of Louis XIII.

am planning to open it when my now 7-year old son tops the bar or board exams someday.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Anyone have impressions/feedback on the Tudor 925 Sterling Silver Black Bay?









TUDOR Black Bay Fifty-Eight 925 watch - m79010sg-0001 | TUDOR Watch


Discover the TUDOR Black Bay Fifty-Eight 925 watch m79010sg-0001 - 39 mm silver case – Taupe dial




www.tudorwatch.com





@PurpleHayz What say you?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Anyone have impressions/feedback on the Tudor 925 Sterling Silver Black Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am not PH but i like it.  I thought i wouldnt like the taupe color (i didnt even know what it is in real life) but it goes well together.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Guys — is this good stuff? Good price?
> 
> View attachment 16331807





Sappie66 said:


> It’s good stuff for sure. Price? I personally would wait for someone to gift it to me. Still waiting in fact.





Pongster said:


> The 18 is good stuff. And good price. You can sell here and make 50% gross profit.





SaMaster14 said:


> I think so. I’m not sure about the 18, but I know the 25 was going for $900/$1000+





FHFinster said:


> Oh my gosh I hope that's CAD. Is macallan 18 seriously $350 now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SaMaster14 said:


> Wow, I had no idea!


In Hong Kong the 2021, 18y Sherry Oak is a $500+ bottle. So yeah $3xx is definitely a good price.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Anyone have impressions/feedback on the Tudor 925 Sterling Silver Black Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m very curious about it. I don’t think silver makes sense for a dive watch, but I like how the metal looks (most of my tubas, etc have been silverplate, and most of my wife’s jewelry is sterling). I’d like to see it in person.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Levity aside, i am actually in the process of determining my ultimate Omega.
> 
> i found my exit Seiko and stuck with it.
> 
> ...


Of course, bro Pong. It's just that with only recently having made your acquaintance and enjoying both the interesting parallels and unique (even delightfully quirky) entries in your collection, the idea of your journey, even just a few chapters of it, having an endpoint is a little saddening, IMO. Like saying goodbye to Iron Man in Endgame knowing the Mark 85 was the last hurrah.

So on behalf of the brotherhood, I would encourage you to abandon this depressing and fatalistic idea and instead consider the path of the sage _Master Pong_, a man known and respected throughout the land for always _having a pair_...of shoes, watches, even high cards in poker, among other things.

Indeed, the WISdom of Master Pong dictates that all things worth doing be done in _twos--_buying in twos, travelling with two, and so on. "Exit watches" being things like any other, they too must be done in pairs. Logic demands it 

My vote is for the tourbie, or perhaps a cool sleeper like a PM Deville Tresor:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Of course, bro Pong. It's just that with only recently having made your acquaintance and enjoying both the interesting parallels and unique (even delightfully quirky) entries in your collection, the idea of your journey, even just a few chapters of it, having an endpoint is a little saddening, IMO. Like saying goodbye to Iron Man in Endgame knowing the Mark 85 was the last hurrah.
> 
> So on behalf of the brotherhood, I would encourage you to abandon this depressing and fatalistic idea and instead consider the path of the sage _Master Pong_, a man known and respected throughout the land for always _having a pair_...of shoes, watches, even high cards in poker, among other things.
> 
> ...


I have longed given up my Master Baker position


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinner and an (unexpected) show at Morimoto!


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Speedmaster Apollo XV. With the red/white/blue dial rings. Love it


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

After a week of wearing the same two watches, feels good to be able to wear another.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> After a week of wearing the same two watches, feels good to be able to wear another.
> View attachment 16332525











😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Russ1965’s ban appears to be temporary. His ban lifted. But he hasnt posted yet.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Anyone have impressions/feedback on the Tudor 925 Sterling Silver Black Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 925 was the only '58 that gave me real pause before grabbing this one (the original gilt dialed version) a few weeks back:












It is, of course, a delightfully ridiculous "dive watch" (if not quite as bad as the 18K version), crafted from what is arguably the world's least suitable material--softer than any steel, nowhere near as precious as gold, and guaranteed to tarnish no matter how it is used. A watch wholly conceived by the whimsical wild child of Wilsdorf Inc. during a drunken bender in which staid, boring older brother dared him to make a Black Bay out of every known Olympic metal.

Tudor being Tudor, of course, said "Eff it why not?!" So how can you _not _love it?! The 925 is the type of irreverent play only Tudor can pull off. That they not only brought a silver-cased dive watch to market, but did so with the Company's "bread and butter" and critical darling--the wildly successful BB58 line--speaks volumes to just how free Tudor is do whatever the hell it wants and still thrive in the process. The contrast with Rolex, so stifled and boxed in by its own restraint that it can't even "copy and paste" its famous two-tone treatment to the new Explorer without incurring the purists' wrath, is telling.

Tudor, meanwhile, answers a question asked by _no one_ and the result is an instant classic, a piece that oozes cool despite its ridiculousness and looks gorgeous despite a colorway inspired by the gray-on-gray Camry at the local Hertz.

Waxing aside, from what Pong and others who took the plunge have said, it looks even _better _in the flesh than in photos. Personally, I would buy it in a heartbeat, but I've already got a third BB _en route_ (I'm sure you can guess which one) and the only other slots I have interest in filling for CY '22 are those reserved for a 41mm Kermit and that technological marvel (if shamefully _unattractive_) Freddy C Monolithic, so I'll have to continue admiring the 925 from afar.

My only reservation _for you _would be the size of that svelte silver beauty. I know you're not beholden to any sizing "rulebook," but given that you pull off the big shouldered Bronzy even better than I do, I wonder if you might find the step down to 39mm even more jarring:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> The 925 was the only '58 that gave me real pause before grabbing this one (the original gilt dialed version) a few weeks back:
> 
> View attachment 16332491
> 
> ...


a collection can have space enough for four BBs bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> LOL
> 
> I like it's some multi-universe storyline like how the upcoming Spiderman movie will feature all three movie Spideys. ?


Just saw this with my kids. But i forgot who peter parker was.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Guys — is this good stuff? Good price?
> 
> View attachment 16331807



I’ll ask my son tomorrow. He bought Cuban cigars and a Macallan 18 to ring in the New Year. 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> After a week of wearing the same two watches, feels good to be able to wear another.
> View attachment 16332525


Gave you a sad emoji...your mojo is gone 🙃🙂


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Was" is the operative word; Macallan prices have exploded just like Rolex's. The 25 is typically going for $2.2k now.


So there’s one advantage of government run liquor stores. Maybe I should buy a dozen or so and flip 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Gave you a sad emoji...your mojo is gone 🙃🙂


Twss









Happy new year brOoOs


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rjohnson56 said:


> So there’s one advantage of government run liquor stores. Maybe I should buy a dozen or so and flip
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I don't know if one can do that across state lines here in the USA.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Purple Hayz I can attest the BB58 Ag looks stunning in person. Tried it out back in August and it looked great on wrist. The metal is whiter than stainless steel so it's quite difficult to capture with a phone camera but still...










If it came with the NATO and I didn't just bought the Laureato in March, I probably would have bought it on the spot.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's new year's eve and only a few hrs to 2022 here so










Here's to a healthy, prosperous new year to all the brOoOs! 🥂


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Guys — is this good stuff? Good price?
> 
> View attachment 16331807


Too rich for my bloodstream.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Was" is the operative word; Macallan prices have exploded just like Rolex's. The 25 is typically going for $2.2k now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> Anyone have impressions/feedback on the Tudor 925 Sterling Silver Black Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at one at Timeless, now Watches of Switzerland, a few weeks ago and almost bought it. Exhibition caseback and don’t really see it as a true diver although I’m in no danger of using my 116600 SD4K as a diver either.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If Russ’ ban was just the vanilla type three day variety, maybe Abe got the same. So he should be back by tomorrow?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I looked at one at Timeless, now Watches of Switzerland, a few weeks ago and almost bought it. Exhibition caseback and don’t really see it as a true diver although I’m in no danger of using my 116600 SD4K as a diver either v


The nato obstructs the view of the caseback though


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Am not PH but i like it.  I thought i wouldnt like the taupe color (i didnt even know what it is in real life) but it goes well together.
> View attachment 16332370


#nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What’s the one en route PH? The FXD?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> @Purple Hayz I can attest the BB58 Ag looks stunning in person. Tried it out back in August and it looked great on wrist. The metal is whiter than stainless steel so it's quite difficult to capture with a phone camera but still...
> 
> View attachment 16332872
> 
> ...


If there’s anyone who can capture it, it will be you bro dick.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> @Purple Hayz I can attest the BB58 Ag looks stunning in person. Tried it out back in August and it looked great on wrist. The metal is whiter than stainless steel so it's quite difficult to capture with a phone camera but still...
> 
> View attachment 16332872
> 
> ...











Definitely looks better on your wrist than the PO1.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> If Russ’ ban was just the vanilla type three day variety, maybe Abe got the same. So he should be back by tomorrow?


Someone reported Abe’s ban is permanent?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Someone reported Abe’s ban is permanent?


Was wondering how he knew. Saw it. In “the” WRUW Today thread.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of the Tudor in silver, if a gold one comes out in a colorway i like, i might bite. Just not loving the green.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Was wondering how he knew. Saw it. In “the” WRUW Today thread.


I haven’t the foggiest. I missed 100% of the drama that unfolded and am still in the dark. Probably for the best as my understanding the Moderators have an established policy that discussion of members banned is verboten.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> The 925 was the only '58 that gave me real pause before grabbing this one (*the original gilt dialed version*) a few weeks back:
> 
> View attachment 16332491


If I should ever become "de-frugal-ized" and be willing to consider paying more than $2K for a watch, _this_ would be the one. I tried on a 41mm a couple of years ago, but it was a bit to bulky for my 6.5" wrist. The AD didn't have a BB58 in stock at the time. I'm not even a big dive watch aficionado, but this just speaks to me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> The place at 3rd and Mass NE? I used to live in that neighborhood.


I think they moved; the place I'm thinking about is on Penn SE and 4th.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


>


Ya beat me to it!! Well played, sir.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> I don't one can do that across state lines here in the USA.


You are sadly correct. Then again, Fedex and UPS don't give a flip; otoh, the USPS is more of a stickler.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Definitely looks better on your wrist than the PO1.


Sure is. That P01 is for people like fr. @Simon ! It would look prefect on him.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dan360 said:


> Speedmaster Apollo XV. With the red/white/blue dial rings. Love it
> View attachment 16332521


Ahhhh, I wish I could’ve gotten that one. A local AD had one sitting around for months, at least. Apollo XV flew closer to my birthday than the other missions, so it’s kinda like my “birth year Speedy” in a roundabout way.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> It's new year's eve and only a few hrs to 2022 here so
> 
> View attachment 16332887
> 
> ...


A German TV New Year’s Eve tradition that my family latched onto:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think they moved; the place I'm thinking about is on Penn SE and 4th.


I would’ve walked by it many times to-or-from 8th & I. I just rarely bought any booze (believe it or not).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Thank ya, sir. It was _really _tough passing on that 9K cased one above, but the local Omega AD could only source the two stainless ones. I actually went in planning to get the white dialed one (courtesy of @Sappie66's recent photo), but one look at the blue and I was finished. Always loved the tool-watch vibe of the vintage chronoscopes, and while I was surprised to see Omega reincarnate it under the Speedy tentpole, it does make sense from an evolutionary standpoint.


Blue one is superb! Congrats or late congrats as I’m not sure when you acquired it. 🙂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Some vacay photos from the past few days…


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Sure is. That P01 is for people like fr. @Simon ! It would look prefect on him.


There are aspects of the PO1 that appeal to be, but the looong lugs and overall bracelet design are not.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> What is the size of that compared to the vanillla moonwatch? And can you actually read those sub rings?
> 
> Looks good though.


You don't need to read them, you can simply memorize them and overlay the mental image on the dial, easy-peasy 😉


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy New Year OoO bros!










😂


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> It is, of course, a delightfully ridiculous "dive watch" (if not quite as bad as the 18K version), crafted from what is arguably the world's least suitable material--softer than any steel, nowhere near as precious as gold, and guaranteed to tarnish no matter how it is used.


But perfect for dive bars, so I consider it entirely on point.  




Purple Hayz said:


> Tudor, meanwhile, answers a question asked by _no one_ and the result is an instant classic, a piece that oozes cool despite its ridiculousness and looks gorgeous despite a colorway inspired by the gray-on-gray Camry at the local Hertz.


The marketing brochure practically writes itself!




Purple Hayz said:


> My only reservation _for you _would be the size of that svelte silver beauty. I know you're not beholden to any sizing "rulebook," but given that you pull off the big shouldered Bronzy even better than I do, I wonder if you might find the step down to 39mm even more jarring:
> 
> View attachment 16332585


Not at all, and thanks for the comparison photo!

The Bronze is perfect for short sleeves and days where the wrist isn't "at risk" but that 39 size looks perfect for the exact opposite. 

I've got some thinking to do.....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm still contributing the Chapter:
> 
> _"Brevity and Getting Quickly to the Point When it Comes to Internet Posting on Watch Forums and Related Message Boards"_
> 
> ...


Brevity is good on a battle field, or in a public bathroom, other than that, only people with dislexia have a valid excuse to complain about a well written and clearly expressed thought.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Anyone have impressions/feedback on the Tudor 925 Sterling Silver Black Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Pong got one a couple of months ago, and he is at his second bottle of Silvo already 😉


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> What’s the one en route PH? The FXD?


Calibers are my cocaine, so there was really only one option


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Apparently, Finnish people had a problem with doors, as can be deduced from this instructional video. I post it here just in case any OOO brother is facing similar difficulties with doors. Oh, and don't forget to turn on the auto-translate.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> If Russ’ ban was just the vanilla type three day variety, maybe Abe got the same. So he should be back by tomorrow?


Quick, let's delete all the badmouthing we did while he was away! Shoot! this message will let him know that we badmouthed him then deleted everything, I should delete it!... but if I do, the others won't delete their messages and Abe will know about the badmouthing. This is truely a catch 21 situation, and I only see one way out, which in itself is a Cornelian dilemma: I can delete this post, then discretely delete my own incriminating posts, letting my bros take the fall, or let this post up, take the fall and save the bros the embarrassment... damn you Pierre Corneille, why did you have to put me in such a situation?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Ahhhh, I wish I could’ve gotten that one. A local AD had one sitting around for months, at least. Apollo XV flew closer to my birthday than the other missions, so it’s kinda like my “birth year Speedy” in a roundabout way.


Yep for a long time they sort of sat, stale. Even Jomashop was selling them. A couple Instagrams, Youtubes, and perhaps a mention here and POOF! 14 grand full kit.

I don't understand much anymore.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

To all OoO brothers, a few wise words from my favorite wise man:


_“Oh ye who cannot take a good rub, 
how would you ever become a polished gem.”_



*~ Rumi*


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Apparently, Finnish people had a problem with doors, as can be deduced from this instructional video. I post it here just in case any OOO brother is facing similar difficulties with doors. Oh, and don't forget to turn on the auto-translate.


They were a late of adopter of the door thing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Calibers are my cocaine, so there was really only one option
> 
> View attachment 16333202


Nice choice. I considered the all blacks special edition of the chrono. There’s one for sale in our local watch club. But i have decided to be all BB and to stay put at 4. If ever would add the gold.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Nice choice. I considered the all blacks special edition of the chrono. There’s one for sale in our local watch club. But i have decided to be all BB and to stay put at 4. If ever would add the gold.


If they'd given the 18k the navy blue dial from your BB bronze, you might have pulled the trigger already. I'd certainly be tempted. That green just doesn't work nearly as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> If they'd given the 18k the navy blue dial from your BB bronze, you might have pulled the trigger already. I'd certainly be tempted. That green just doesn't work nearly as well.


Am now thinking what color other than blue would work. Not black or red also.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Shifted to a calendar watch since i watched the calendar shift.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wish my bros here a fulfilling and healthy New Year!

Looking forward to experiencing your continued clever wit, humor and camaraderie as we go into another year of uncertainty. Not to be dark about it.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Happy New Year to you, Bro Sap.

And to everyone else here. May 2022 be your best year yet. Prost.



Sappie66 said:


> Wish my bros here a fulfilling and healthy New Year!
> 
> Looking forward to experiencing your continued clever wit, humor and camaraderie as we go into another year of uncertainty. Not to be dark about it.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Well it seems 2021 wanted to flip us all the bird one more time before leaving.

R.I.P. Betty White


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Well it seems 2021 wanted to flip us all the bird one more time before leaving.
> 
> R.I.P. Betty White


No way. Dammit.

Went to look on Twitter and found this clip:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477006626712260612


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And it keeps getting worse. Damn.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Eisenhammer said:


> And to everyone else here. *May 2022 be your best year yet.* Prost.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

New Year's Eve with pets.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Happy new year brothers 🍾🥂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Well it seems 2021 wanted to flip us all the bird one more time before leaving.
> 
> R.I.P. Betty White


RIP at 99


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Happy new year brothers
> 
> View attachment 16334280


I like this a lot! Great post!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Still early afternoon, here!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Well it seems 2021 wanted to flip us all the bird one more time before leaving.
> 
> R.I.P. Betty White


Dang! I surely thought she'd see 100. She only had 17 days to go.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Still early afternoon, here!


Those guys gonna drink all day and never get up to pee. JS. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Those guys gonna drink all day and never get up to pee. JS.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They’re my friends haha. We’ve taken some pee breaks (or at least to have…)


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Mary _had_ a little lamb...

😜


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I looked at one at Timeless, now Watches of Switzerland, a few weeks ago and almost bought it. Exhibition caseback and don’t really see it as a true diver although I’m in no danger of using my 116600 SD4K as a diver either.


I think I have asked this but is it the same owners or have they moved on?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Still early afternoon, here!


Where's the toilet?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy New Year bros


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I think I have asked this but is it the same owners or have they moved on?


The owner of Timeless in Plano TX sold his thriving business to Watches of Switzerland. His employees all keep their same jobs and everything more or less the same as before EXCEPT they are building a new building down the street to allow them to sell other brands including Rolex and Tudor as well as others.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Bringing home a New Year’s German television tradition.

MrsBS posted this question: “Is he actually her butler? Or maybe husband…?”


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Off to my folks for new year lunch


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy New Year, brothers of Triple-O!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Where's the toilet?


Unfortunately, you have to get out of the pool to reach the restrooms


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Unfortunately, you have to get out of the pool to reach the restrooms


…you do??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> The owner of Timeless in Plano TX sold his thriving business to Watches of Switzerland. His employees all keep their same jobs and everything more or less the same as before EXCEPT they are building a new building down the street to allow them to sell other brands including Rolex and Tudor as well as others.


Wish they carried AP...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> …you do??


See this is why we don't hang at the pool anymore, BSi


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Frickin frack anybody got an Excedrin? Rob Roy kicked my a$$. I'm blaming the vermouth... 🥴


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> Frickin frack anybody got an Excedrin? Rob Roy kicked my a$$. I'm blaming the vermouth... 🥴


Lots and lots of water is your friend.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Frickin frack anybody got an Excedrin? Rob Roy kicked my a$$. I'm blaming the vermouth... 🥴


What whisky did you use?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Lots and lots of water is your friend.


Or gatorade


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> What whisky did you use?


Mac 12. Usually safe so I'm not sure what happened. Course it could have been the sugar...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mac 12. Usually safe so I'm not sure what happened. Course it could have been the sugar...
> 
> View attachment 16335588


Yup. Maybe there was some extraneous factor. Did not pop any pill?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Or gatorade


And Pepsid


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Merry New Year!

The Littles keep checking to see if the snow has started to fall


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Happy New Year! Enjoying the balmy 80+ degree weather to do some yard work before the freeze moves in tonight. Hopefully that tamps down on the mosquitos a bit, not used to putting on Off for xmas!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Seems Abe still banned


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mac 12. Usually safe so I'm not sure what happened. Course it could have been the sugar...
> 
> View attachment 16335588


 
take a drink..


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16336616


Good Lord, PG . JDM Citizens too? 

Never did get my hands on a CM or Campanola, but I think Citizen's mechanical offerings are criminally underrated...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> …you do??


Well, I guess you don’t _”have”_ to… haha


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A little photo dump. Unfortunately, can’t post videos or “Live Photos” and most of the fun party stuff is on my Instagram


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Well, I guess you don’t _”have”_ to… haha


On second thought... yeah, maybe sometimes you have to...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Needed a few pick-me-ups after ND's soul-crushing collapse in the Fiesta Bowl today


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Diver scallops at dinner were delicious! Crab crusted kanpachi for the main!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Unfortunately, you have to get out of the pool to reach the restrooms


No you don't, you can pee in the pool, everybody does it, it's ok as long as you don't do it from the diving board 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> No you don't, you can pee in the pool, everybody does it, it's ok as long as you don't do it from the diving board


Perfect advice


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

nello said:


> Grand Wailea Maui?


The Grand! We go annually and one of my good friends is in the presidential suite yearly. The view!


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

2022..
it's decided..
I stop drinking


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

PFEN said:


> 2022..
> it's decided..
> I stop drinking
> View attachment 16337067
> ...


Careful, mixing waters can be hazardous to your health ⚠☠


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Careful, mixing waters can be hazardous to your health ⚠☠


you are right...
I will save the water to wash the car.
and drink a glass of wine.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

PFEN said:


> you are right...
> I will save the water to wash the car.
> and drink a glass of wine.
> 
> ...


I don't know your motivations for choosing this wine, but don't fight it, just drink it, we don't need another Don Quixote* in OOO 😉



*not making an allusion to anyone specifically... errr, in fact, yes I am, and even though I didn't mention him by name, he will certainly reveal himself by responding to this post 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> A little photo dump. Unfortunately, can’t post videos or “Live Photos” and most of the fun party stuff is on my Instagram


Maybe you should suggest starting a HI office...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Russian tractor today
Only own 2 (incl a 70's Sekonda import)
amazingly both worth only 50quid and both keep COSC time


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Good Lord, PG . JDM Citizens too?
> 
> Never did get my hands on a CM or Campanola, but I think Citizen's mechanical offerings are criminally underrated...
> 
> ...


Pong has such amazing (and eclectic) watch collection - but no Russians????

I agree about underrated Citizens - I love mine - dont have a high ender (although 210 mvmnt is superb and largely hand assembled)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> Pong has such amazing (and eclectic) watch collection - but no Russians????
> 
> I agree about underrated Citizens - I love mine - dont have a high ender (although 210 mvmnt is superb and largely hand assembled)
> 
> ...


Have a couple father









my former boss has a lot. But not the wristwatch kind.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Okay. Citizen day...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Okay. Citizen day...
> View attachment 16337421


Okay, now I feel REALLY left out...😑


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

So I did this tonight.
Pan seared salmon with some fresh dill and assorted herbs. Something simple. 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Okay, now I feel REALLY left out...😑


Arent you a dual citizen, at least, bro?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Maybe you should suggest starting a HI office...


With the time change, it would be early mornings, but finished early!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Is Pres. Obama sporting an El Primero?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16337818
> 
> 
> Is Pres. Obama sporting an El Primero?


I can’t tell. Maybe an AP ROO chrono?

All I know about his watches is that he wore a Fitbit Charge often while in office; a watch that the Secret Service gifted to him; and he bought a Cellini near the end of his term (it’s what he’s wearing in his official portrait at the Portrait Gallery).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Okay. Citizen day...
> View attachment 16337421


Oh okay —

(first watch that MrsBS bought for me, too)


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Simon said:


> Russian tractor today
> Only own 2 (incl a 70's Sekonda import)
> amazingly both worth only 50quid and both keep COSC time
> View attachment 16337305





Simon said:


> Pong has such amazing (and eclectic) watch collection - but no Russians????
> 
> I agree about underrated Citizens - I love mine - dont have a high ender (although 210 mvmnt is superb and largely hand assembled)
> 
> ...





Pongster said:


> Have a couple father
> View attachment 16337419
> 
> 
> my former boss has a lot. But not the wristwatch kind.





King_Neptune said:


> Okay. Citizen day...
> View attachment 16337421





mui.richard said:


> Okay, now I feel REALLY left out...😑



@Simon plenty of colorful comrades in the bro'hood, father 


























But today we answer the good King's (@King_Neptune) call and celebrate the Citizens of the world

The working man










The high flyers


















The gentleman-scholar










And the great dreamers, now legends










@mui.richard Bro Dick as one of the most upstanding Citizens in the brotherhood, you are long overdue. The universe demands one of these make its way to your wrist--and then under your skillful lens--one day


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

PFEN said:


> 2022..
> it's decided..
> I stop drinking
> View attachment 16337067


Quit? No sir. Everything in moderation, especially _moderation _

Well done!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16337818
> 
> 
> Is Pres. Obama sporting an El Primero?


Yes, or a Swatch


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> @Simon plenty of colorful comrades in the bro'hood, father
> 
> View attachment 16337794
> 
> ...


perfect


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> "...a watch that the Secret Service gifted to him..."
> 
> The Jorg Grey(sp?) 6500 Chrono


----------



## Roikins (Apr 24, 2020)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16337818
> 
> 
> Is Pres. Obama sporting an El Primero?


Nope, looks like Obama is wearing an Actively Black x Teleport Watch. It's on the cached version of the AB website: Men's Actively Black x Teleport Watch

According to the website description

*OUR COLLAB WITH BLACK OWNED LUXURY WATCH BRAND TELEPORT WATCHES!*


*Case*: Premium Black Stainless Steel
*Strap*: Durable Silicone Watch Band
*Watch Movement*: Miyota Quartz
*Water Resistant*


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Roikins said:


> Nope, looks like Obama is wearing an Actively Black x Teleport Watch. It's on the cached version of the AB website: Men's Actively Black x Teleport Watch
> 
> According to the website description
> 
> ...


Better URL (the link you gave keeps giving me a 404 even without the tracker queries) —









Men's Black & Silver


Step out in style with this premium Black & Silver timepiece. This watch is crafted with high-end stainless steel and a comfortable silicone watch band. Gender: Men Case Size: 43mm Case: 316L Stainless Steel Strap: Durable Silicone Watch Band Watch Movement: Miyota Quartz Water Resistance: 10...




teleportwatches.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Better URL (the link you gave keeps giving me a 404 even without the tracker queries) —
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GF

I think it’s a pretty cool choice, tbh. He’s splurged once as far as I know (the Cellini) but he’s having fun with this choice instead of following the Rich People Watches crowd.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm not convinced. Where the band meets the lugs isn't the same as the Teleport. And there is a weird little triangle notch at 2 o'clock on the watch Obama is wearing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I'm not convinced. Where the band meets the lugs isn't the same as the Teleport. And there is a weird little triangle notch at 2 o'clock on the watch Obama is wearing.


I think Roikins’s find is closer than the one I linked to. The case on Obama’s looks like a lighter color but it matches the lug shape. Not sure about the notch you mention; could just be the lighting doing something weird.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Another pic of my lady’s doggies.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Another pic of my lady’s doggies.


Tell her "the guys like her puppies"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It looks like the Cowboys will not be going far in the playoffs but it'll still be further than Antonio Brown gets...

https://www.nfl.com/news/antonio-brown-buccaneers-wr-removes-uniform-exits-field-jets


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16337818
> 
> 
> Is Pres. Obama sporting an El Primero?


Jeez, an x-President must get a decent pension. He's wearing better watches than when he was Prez, a-la Clinton


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dad sent me this -- 60 Minutes story about the Ritchie Boys in WWII. They were Jews who had escaped Germany and went back into the fight as intelligence agents. Like Inglourious Basterds but in the shadows.









Ritchie Boys: The secret U.S. unit bolstered by German-born Jews who helped the Allies beat Hitler


The Ritchie Boys were responsible for gathering more than half the actionable intelligence on the battlefield during World War II. For the many German-born Jews in their ranks, defeating the ****s was heartbreakingly personal.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It looks like the Cowboys will not be going far in the playoffs but it'll still be further than Antonio Brown gets...
> 
> https://www.nfl.com/news/antonio-brown-buccaneers-wr-removes-uniform-exits-field-jets


That’s a shock…he’s always conducted himself in a stand-up way and has never left any problems in his wake.


----------



## Roikins (Apr 24, 2020)

ithardin said:


> I'm not convinced. Where the band meets the lugs isn't the same as the Teleport. And there is a weird little triangle notch at 2 o'clock on the watch Obama is wearing.


Looking at the site linked by @BarracksSi the version he is wearing is a special version of the Teleport that's also on that web site.









Men's Actively Black x Teleport Watch


OUR COLLAB WITH BLACK OWNED LUXURY ATHLEISURE BRAND ACTIVELY BALCK! Case: Premium Black Stainless Steel Strap: Durable Silicone Watch Band Watch Movement: Miyota Quartz Water Resistant




teleportwatches.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> @Simon plenty of colorful comrades in the bro'hood, father
> 
> View attachment 16337794
> 
> ...


You know what Bro? I tried.

Was walking about in the Mongkok district earlier this evening and there was a Citizen boutique so I went and tried out the AQ4091-56E (apparently the green dialed Chronomaster is no longer on the lineup). While it looked ok on the wrist, I just couldn't pull myself together to pay close to $4k* for a Citizen. The casework is probably on par with entry-level GS but it just didn't speak to me. And the seconds hand, just like the last GS I tried, didn't align with the hash marks.

Couldn't even be bothered to take a photo with my phone. 😅

*At that price I'd much rather get a BB58 Bronze or the Pelagos FXD.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Jeez, an x-President must get a decent pension. He's wearing better watches than when he was Prez, a-la Clinton


I imagine the fat development deal he got from Netflix helps, plus I imagine he gets a pretty nice speaking fee whenever he does one.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

View from the third floor this morning. Oh and apparently the VA utility companies have decided it's "Texas impersonation day!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

OPM says we can telework (again)!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One more non-Victory Monday.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16340085


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Small photo dump!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My super-mega-ultra conservative crypto bots have been going a whole week! Started off REALLY slow ($10 open, take profit at +1.5% $15 safety buys if price drops 2%, etc). 

If my plan goes according to plan I should have a decent budget for my 50th in July 

Anybody else trade crypto?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ithardin said:


> My super-mega-ultra conservative crypto bots have been going a whole week! Started off REALLY slow ($10 open, take profit at +1.5% $15 safety buys if price drops 2%, etc).
> 
> If my plan goes according to plan I should have a decent budget for my 50th in July
> 
> Anybody else trade crypto?


I have been trading a small amount.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> My super-mega-ultra conservative crypto bots have been going a whole week! Started off REALLY slow ($10 open, take profit at +1.5% $15 safety buys if price drops 2%, etc).
> 
> If my plan goes according to plan I should have a decent budget for my 50th in July
> 
> Anybody else trade crypto?


I’m thinking about getting into the game. Just a small amount to start


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Ugh. Great start to 2022...

Supply run went well for about one car length...









So I dusted off the workhorse...









...for an hour.

Did the job though, and I got be a Samaritan for three recoveries. These slopes are brutal even for 4x4s and Jeeps. Can't remember the last time I used low range and rear diff lock _off_ of a trail, but that damn traction control made it impossible to keep any momentum.










On the plus side, plenty of parking!

14 hours without power, and dominion tells us to plan for "multiple days." Gonna be a long, cold night in the casa del Hayz. 










Some lovely views earlier though


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

OPM sez code yellow tomorrow. MrsBS already kiboshed my plan to go to the office.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Small photo dump!


WOW! INCREDIBLE photos dude! 😍


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> OPM says we can telework (again)!
> View attachment 16339503


Believe it or not I actually kind of miss that!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just finished a long day. On way home.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Believe it or not I actually kind of miss that!


I'm mixed on it. I like being home, comfortable in my own space, not spending two hours-plus per day on a commute, chilling out with my wife and our cat. But I also miss the travel and always-changing routine of my music gig. (though I still have nightmares about not finding my uniform parts in time for a performance!)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> WOW! INCREDIBLE photos dude!


Thank you!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm mixed on it. I like being home, comfortable in my own space, not spending two hours-plus per day on a commute, chilling out with my wife and our cat. But I also miss the travel and always-changing routine of my music gig. (though I still have nightmares about not finding my uniform parts in time for a performance!)


I meant I miss having snow. I still remember the first time I had some major snow it was in Wisconsin. The car was parked outside our building and the next morning there were no cars, just a while lot of white buns on the street.

That was quite a view to behold.

Of course, the digging them out part, not so much. ☺


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I meant I miss having snow. I still remember the first time I had some major snow it was in Wisconsin. The car was parked outside our building and the next morning there were no cars, just a while lot of white buns on the street.
> 
> That was quite a view to behold.
> 
> Of course, the digging them out part, not so much. ☺


My worst snow experience was calgary in 2008. Almost didnt make it in time for christmas with my wife and newly born first child.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I meant I miss having snow. I still remember the first time I had some major snow it was in Wisconsin. The car was parked outside our building and the next morning there were no cars, just a while lot of white buns on the street.
> 
> That was quite a view to behold.
> 
> Of course, the digging them out part, not so much. ☺


Ohh, the snow -- yeah, it's cool (pun noted).

I-95 south of DC is a friggin' disaster, though. People are tweeting that they've been stuck there since midday _yesterday_. A couple/few tractor-trailers jackknifed and blocked everything.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My worst snow experience was calgary in 2008. Almost didnt make it in time for christmas with my wife and newly born first child.


Yep, Calgary can get pretty bad, the snow I mean. Winnipeg and Edmonton are right up there as well.
My worst winter was in Winnipeg...-53°F including wind-chill factor.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, Calgary can get pretty bad, the snow I mean. Winnipeg and Edmonton are right up there as well.
> My worst winter was in Winnipeg...-53°F including wind-chill factor.


At least our pilot had good timing and guts. Saw a “window”, de-iced and took off. When i got to HK, felt a sigh of relief. Even if delayed, lots of flights to Manila. Had to wait and sleep at the airport hotel though. But at least made it for Christmas. Otherwise the boss would have killed me. Hehe.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Ohh, the snow -- yeah, it's cool (pun noted).
> 
> I-95 south of DC is a friggin' disaster, though. People are tweeting that they've been stuck there since midday _yesterday_. A couple/few tractor-trailers jackknifed and blocked everything.


GF


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478357477158756352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478364034953101322


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> People are tweeting that they've been stuck there since midday _yesterday_.


Dang! That's ROUGH.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Otherwise the boss would have killed me. Hehe.


So you were more worried about this than sitting in an airplane talking off in the snow...

🤫


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> So you were more worried about this than sitting in an airplane talking off in the snow...
> 
> 🤫


Actually yes. As the only condition when she allowed me to go was to make sure i was home for christmas. Like Hawkeye.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478357477158756352
> ...


I got trapped like this once. Was coming back from skiing and there was an ice patch that stymied a few big rigs into stopping and blocking the highway for the rest of us. Took all night to get through.

Not a damned DAY though. Reminds me to cycle out the snack bars, check on the blankets and polypro underwear, and refresh the med kit in the car though just incase! Maybe throw a few sandbags into the trunk for helping anyone that's stuck.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> I got trapped like this once. Was coming back from skiing and there was an ice patch that stymied a few big rigs into stopping and blocking the highway for the rest of us. Took all night to get through.
> 
> Not a damned DAY though. Reminds me to cycle out the snack bars, check on the blankets and polypro underwear, and refresh the med kit in the car though just incase! Maybe throw a few sandbags into the trunk for helping anyone that's stuck.


Back in 2010, I think it was, people simply abandoned their cars on the GW Parkway and walked out when the snowstorm blasted through. Two lanes in each direction with no shoulder. Took a few days for tow trucks to pluck all the cars out.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Ohh, the snow -- yeah, it's cool (pun noted).
> 
> I-95 south of DC is a friggin' disaster, though. People are tweeting that they've been stuck there since midday _yesterday_. A couple/few tractor-trailers jackknifed and blocked everything.


Holy mackerel.....









‘Never Seen Anything Like It': Drivers Stranded for 24 Hours on I-95 in Virginia


Drivers are finally off Interstate 95 after being stuck on a 50-mile stretch in the Stafford County, Virginia, area for more than 24 hours, the Virginia Department of Transportation said.




www.nbcwashington.com





Unbelievable they couldn't even have emergency vehicles providing food/water/gas???

What a disaster.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Ran across this doing some research.

Not a joke, but somewhat ironic/amusing just the same:









Viagra associated with reduced risk of Alzheimer’s disease


Findings of a new study support further investigation of sildenafil as a possible treatment for Alzheimer’s disease.




www.nih.gov





True definition of a win/win?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Ran across this doing some research.
> 
> Not a joke, but somewhat ironic/amusing just the same:
> 
> ...


"slidenafil" = "slide in and fill"?

Also, nobody knows about the alternative medicine: mycoxaphalin


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Holy mackerel.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't get anything there if everything's blocked. Somebody in Twitville commented "airdrop supplies if you have to", which drew the reply, "yeah, I'd love to see what happens when you airdrop gasoline"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> My super-mega-ultra conservative crypto bots have been going a whole week! Started off REALLY slow ($10 open, take profit at +1.5% $15 safety buys if price drops 2%, etc).
> 
> If my plan goes according to plan I should have a decent budget for my 50th in July
> 
> Anybody else trade crypto?


Yup. Started last year. I've had gains in crypto in 6 months that have exceeded the gains from my regular stock account for 2 years. Crazy stuff.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Got back and received a last Christmas gift from Santa aka Mrs Mav and Mav Jr...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Yup. Started last year. I've had gains in crypto in 6 months that have exceeded the gains from my regular stock account for 2 years. Crazy stuff.


(and @ithardin )

So you have it sitting in an account -- but then, how do you spend it?

(I think I'm the only one in this thread who does no stock trades whatsoever outside of a 401k that I don't touch)


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Seabee1 posted this on another thread.... funniest thing out of SNL in forever.

Too good to miss:






My comment/reply was: If SNL could be just half this funny, just half the time, I might even watch it again occasionally. 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Ran across this doing some research.
> 
> Not a joke, but somewhat ironic/amusing just the same:
> 
> ...


But how can you take advantage of your clear-mindedness and lucidity when you are thinking with the other head?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> (I think I'm the only one in this thread who does no stock trades whatsoever outside of a 401k that I don't touch)


Not that I'm that active in this thread, but I'm not into placing or investing money what so ever.
All my money is kept in a 0% account losing its value little by little every day.

I've lost it all once. Not doing that sh*t again.
I'd rather know exactly what I have and have it available to me at all times.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> But how can you *take advantage of your clear-mindedness* and lucidity when you are thinking with the other head?


When I'm thinking with the other head my mind is more focused on taking advantage of something else...

But that's just me. 🤫


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Chest freezer is packed. Who needs electricity when snow is abundant?! May have misplaced something though...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Chest freezer is packed. Who needs electricity when snow is abundant?! May have misplaced something though...
> View attachment 16342476


I 'd hate to be the a Debbie downer, but, when this will turn into a solid -10 F block, do you have a contigency plan to access your trapped food?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy Tuesday - picking up lunch!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> I 'd hate to be the a Debbie downer, but, when this will turn into a solid -10 F block, do you have a contigency plan to access your trapped food?


I just noticed the Tudor, I thought it was a thermometer 😂

Seriously though, if the power comes back while you're sleeping, do you have a map to know where to dig for the bacon?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> (and @ithardin )
> 
> So you have it sitting in an account -- but then, how do you spend it?
> 
> (I think I'm the only one in this thread who does no stock trades whatsoever outside of a 401k that I don't touch)


I have a crypto "wallet" that attaches to an exchange. Right now all my bot trades close in USD so the crypto the wallet is holding is only there for the time it takes to hit that 1.5% profit target. Once the amount of USD is high enough I'll start taking profits in the crypto themselves.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> So you were more worried about this than sitting in an airplane talking off in the snow...
> 
> 🤫


Guess you gotta know Mrs. Pong...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> (and @ithardin )
> 
> So you have it sitting in an account -- but then, how do you spend it?


DavidSW accepts crypto now...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[BOBO] said:


> Not that I'm that active in this thread, but I'm not into placing or investing money what so ever.
> All my money is kept in a 0% account losing its value little by little every day.
> 
> I've lost it all once. Not doing that sh*t again.
> I'd rather know exactly what I have and have it available to me at all times.


So long as you have (or will have) enough to fund your retirement at a zero growth rate, then you're all good, but if not...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So long as you have (or will have) enough to fund your retirement at a zero growth rate, then you're all good, but if not...


I'm 50% retired (ish) already since a couple of years at 40.
I don't work in the winter if I don't really feel like it. I rarely do...

Our retirement funds isn't something we handle ourselves in Sweden. The same goes for taxes. A portion of the paycheck is automatically put in the tax account and a portion is set aside for retirement. We get a letter once a year telling us how much we have set a side and another one telling us how much tax we paid the last year.

Some people have separate retirement savings, of course, and you can choose to place and trade the regular retirement savings if you're a gambler, but most people just leave it to the state run organization that runs the system. 0% risk.

Even if you never worked a day in your life, you still get kind of a minimum once you get to 65. Not really enough to live off, though.

I'll get my retirement money in 25 years. As long as I work 50%, I'll manage until then and will be closer to moving to Spain than to a tent once I get there.

I know it's kind of stupid not to let my money work for me. But I couldn't handle the stress. I'd rather loose out than loose sleep.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@mav and @SaMaster14, this is right up your alley and better yet, it's super-convenient!

Driving Experiences | Porsche Experience Center - Los Angeles, CA


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav and @SaMaster14, this is right up your alley and better yet, it's super-convenient!
> 
> Driving Experiences | Porsche Experience Center - Los Angeles, CA


I think I know where their track is just outside of LA! And some of those options are definitely reasonably priced! 

BMW has a similar driving experience, and you can get it free (I think) with a new car, but it’s in South Carolina or NJ or somewhere, I think.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav and @SaMaster14, this is right up your alley and better yet, it's super-convenient!
> 
> Driving Experiences | Porsche Experience Center - Los Angeles, CA





SaMaster14 said:


> I think I know where their track is just outside of LA! And some of those options are *definitely reasonably priced*!
> 
> BMW has a similar driving experience, and you can get it free (I think) with a new car, but it’s in South Carolina or NJ or somewhere, I think.





Porsche's website said:


> Scheduling of sessions, is based on track availability. Sessions 1 – 3 are available from Tuesday through Saturday. Session 4 is available from Tuesday through Friday. Each session time break down is below:
> 
> Session 1 & 2 – 2hrs (90 Minutes of driving)
> Session 3 – 2.5hrs (90 Minutes of driving)
> Session 4 – 4hrs (2.5 hours of driving)


That's a LOT of seat time for the money. And it's their car, not mine, that gets beat on, not like autocross school.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just noticed the Tudor, I thought it was a thermometer 😂
> 
> Seriously though, if the power comes back while you're sleeping, do you have a map to know where to dig for the bacon?


Never peed into snow and drew a snowman as a kid there bro PF?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BSF, is it just coincidence that this article was posted over the weekend?





__





Why Attending a Performance Driving School Is Worth It


We recently attended driving schools with BMW, Lexus, and Porsche and share the benefits of learning from the pros.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> I 'd hate to be the a Debbie downer, but, when this will turn into a solid -10 F block, do you have a contigency plan to access your trapped food?


Seems like filling bags of snow would be the way to go.

Could be large ziplock bags or perhaps small waste can bags.

That way, when they freeze into blocks, you can still move them around and remove them one at a time.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Never peed into snow and drew a snowman as a kid there bro PF?


I am not sure that that would be the best way for PH to map his freezer 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not sure that that would be the best way for PH to map his freezer 😉


Well, ask any photographer and s/he will tell you the best camera is the one you always have on you.

Likewise for "freezer markers". 😏


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Seems like filling bags of snow would be the way to go.
> 
> Could be large ziplock bags or perhaps small waste can bags.
> 
> That way, when they freeze into blocks, you can still move them around and remove them one at a time.


This, or simply put the freezer's content outside in the snow while waiting for the power to get back.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> This, or simply put the freezer's content outside in the snow while waiting for the power to get back.


No racoons where you live, eh?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> No racoons where you live, eh?


Raccoons are fuzzy little a$$holes.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I 'd hate to be the a Debbie downer, but, when this will turn into a solid -10 F block, do you have a contigency plan to access your trapped food?





Panerol Forte said:


> I just noticed the Tudor, I thought it was a thermometer 😂
> 
> Seriously though, if the power comes back while you're sleeping, do you have a map to know where to dig for the bacon?





StephenCanale said:


> Seems like filling bags of snow would be the way to go.
> 
> Could be large ziplock bags or perhaps small waste can bags.
> 
> That way, when they freeze into blocks, you can still move them around and remove them one at a time.





Panerol Forte said:


> This, or simply put the freezer's content outside in the snow while waiting for the power to get back.


Every ziplock bag is already in use for three other fridges/freezers, so had little choice but to top this one off with snow. Also have 4ft pile of makeshift "snow fridge" behind house with everything secured in plastic bins, but we're gonna hit 46 deg tomorrow so not looking good. 

****'s getting pretty bad here. Had to help evac my neighbor's 80 y/o mother b/c no power to O2 and her backup batteries went dead. Got a senior living community even further up the mountain also heading into day 3 tomorrow, and ETA for repair just bumped another 24 hours. F..ing power Company. Can't even competently communicate their own incompetence. 

HOA won't allow portable generators, and I've only got a 600 watt inverter in my rig plus a 1000 watt UPC backup--not enough to power the compressors during startup, so thinking we'll transport the spendy stuff to suite tomorrow, which has a full kitchen. 

Wifey and little man both hanging in though, so we'll get through it. School cancelled all week due to damage from falling trees. 

Isn't this new year just grand?!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Every ziplock bag is already in use for three other fridges/freezers, so had little choice but to top this one off with snow. Also have 4ft pile of makeshift "snow fridge" behind house with everything secured in plastic bins, but we're gonna hit 46 deg tomorrow so not looking good.
> 
> ****'s getting pretty bad here. Had to help evac my neighbor's 80 y/o mother b/c no power to O2 and her backup batteries went dead. Got a senior living community even further up the mountain also heading into day 3 tomorrow, and ETA for repair just bumped another 24 hours. F..ing power Company. Can't even competently communicate their own incompetence.
> 
> ...


Look at the bright side PH, that means things are only gonna be better for the rest of the year. ☺


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav and @SaMaster14, this is right up your alley and better yet, it's super-convenient!
> 
> Driving Experiences | Porsche Experience Center - Los Angeles, CA


I‘ve been wanting to do this, probably going to wait a bit longer, maybe in the spring or summer. 👍


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think I know where their track is just outside of LA! And some of those options are definitely reasonably priced!
> 
> BMW has a similar driving experience, and you can get it free (I think) with a new car, but it’s in South Carolina or NJ or somewhere, I think.


It’s a lot closer to us - Thermal, CA right outside of Palm Springs.

Before COVID, I did the BMW M event annually. Fun times, definitely gives you an entirely different perspective of our cars and what they can do on a race track, which is incredible. I took delivery of my M4 there.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> HOA won't allow portable generators,


Holy crap!

I could sorta see that kind of restriction on recreational use, but during a power outage????

Good luck coming to my house and trying to tell me that if I were in your subdivision right about now.

I mean, some folks think I can be a bit "prickly" online.... LOL.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> It’s a lot closer to us - Thermal, CA right outside of Palm Springs.
> 
> Before COVID, I did the BMW M event annually. Fun times, definitely gives you an entirely different perspective of our cars and what they can do on a race track, which is incredible. I took delivery of my M4 there.


I didn’t know they were doing it at Thermal!! Definitely something to look into!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My bejeweled seiko 5


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> It’s a lot closer to us - Thermal, CA right outside of Palm Springs.
> 
> Before COVID, I did the BMW M event annually. Fun times, definitely gives you an entirely different perspective of our cars and what they can do on a race track, which is incredible. I took delivery of my M4 there.


Nice! Must have been pretty special!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sized this one today. I think I'll like it just fine.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> I mean, some folks think I can be a bit "prickly" online.... LOL.


And I'm definitely a Dick! 😏


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Just opened this post for first time and I’m kinda lost. What is this about and what are on topic or off topic for this thread? Thanks for any help


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> I could sorta see that kind of restriction on recreational use, but during a power outage????


Can we say STOOPID??



StephenCanale said:


> *Good luck coming to my house and trying to tell me that if I were in your subdivision right about now.*
> 
> I mean, some folks think I can be a bit "prickly" online.... LOL.


This right here!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

thewatchidiot said:


> Just opened this post for first time and I’m kinda lost. What is this about and what are on topic or off topic for this thread? Thanks for any help


Got any pics of Jenna Coleman?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

thewatchidiot said:


> Just opened this post for first time and I’m kinda lost. What is this about and what are on topic or off topic for this thread? Thanks for any help


Nothing’s off topic. Welcome. 

like my pens?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can we say STOOPID??
> 
> 
> 
> This right here!!


Let’s not stoop to their level


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

thewatchidiot said:


> Just opened this post for first time and I’m kinda lost. What is this about and what are on topic or off topic for this thread? Thanks for any help


Welcome, just a bunch of friends sharing views on everything and anything. Of course, it will help if you have an interest in watches too 🥴

Only rule: there's no rule.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> It’s a lot closer to us - Thermal, CA right outside of Palm Springs.
> 
> Before COVID, I did the BMW M event annually. Fun times, definitely gives you an entirely different perspective of our cars and what they can do on a race track, which is incredible. I took delivery of my M4 there.


So they have two in the States and none in Canada...🥺

There's no racing to speak of on Hong Kong. I remember when I was a kid there was an annual go-kart race held in the Shek Kong military air strip and then moved to the Victoria Park. Then some a-hole complained about the noise and it was cancelled since. This was 1993.

Legitimate racing is all but extinct in Hong Kong.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Nothing’s off topic. Welcome.
> 
> like my pens?
> View attachment 16343946


Thanks 



mui.richard said:


> Welcome, just a bunch of friends sharing views on everything and anything. Of course, it will help if you have an interest in watches too
> 
> Only rule: there's no rule.


Thanks


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> So they have two in the States and none in Canada...🥺
> 
> There's no racing to speak of on Hong Kong. I remember when I was a kid there was an annual go-kart race held in the Shek Kong military air strip and then moved to the Victoria Park. Then some a-hole complained about the noise and it was cancelled since. This was 1993.
> 
> Legitimate racing is all but extinct in Hong Kong.


No space. You may have to reclaim land to build a racetrack


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Welcome, just a bunch of friends sharing views on everything and anything. Of course, it will help if you have an interest in watches too 🥴
> 
> Only rule: there's no rule.


The first rule of OoO is: *you do not talk about OoO*. The second rule of OoO is: you DO NOT talk about OoO! Third rule of OoO: if someone yells “stop!”, goes limp, or taps out, no longer reply to or quote the last post (but you can still click on like).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Every ziplock bag is already in use for three other fridges/freezers, so had little choice but to top this one off with snow. Also have 4ft pile of makeshift "snow fridge" behind house with everything secured in plastic bins, but we're gonna hit 46 deg tomorrow so not looking good.
> 
> ****'s getting pretty bad here. Had to help evac my neighbor's 80 y/o mother b/c no power to O2 and her backup batteries went dead. Got a senior living community even further up the mountain also heading into day 3 tomorrow, and ETA for repair just bumped another 24 hours. F..ing power Company. Can't even competently communicate their own incompetence.
> 
> ...


You need power for your devices. Otherwise, how else can you post in OoO?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> No space. You may have to reclaim land to build a racetrack


Or, buy a few streets and cordon them off for a temporary race track?
Would you like to invest? I have a few streets I can sell you...😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> You need power for your devices. Otherwise, how else can you post in OoO?


Handheld devices charged in the car perhaps? 😝


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Or, buy a few streets and cordon them off for a temporary race track?
> Would you like to invest? I have a few streets I can sell you...😉


Time sharing? Can only use the streets on certain days? Send me a map. Let’s see. Might be able to form a syndicate willing to buy.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Daughter asked what I was looking at on my phone the other day.

I said "It's an online watch group"

She asked: "Is that like social media for Dads?"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Time sharing? Can only use the streets on certain days? Send me a map. Let’s see. Might be able to form a syndicate willing to buy.


There you go! Major selling point about this bit of town - it leads directly to the junk/salvage yards so any cars damaged beyond repair in the races can go straight to the junk yard! 🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> (and @ithardin )
> 
> So you have it sitting in an account -- but then, how do you spend it?
> 
> (I think I'm the only one in this thread who does no stock trades whatsoever outside of a 401k that I don't touch)


Well you can cash out, at least on Coin Base.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Every ziplock bag is already in use for three other fridges/freezers, so had little choice but to top this one off with snow. Also have 4ft pile of makeshift "snow fridge" behind house with everything secured in plastic bins, but we're gonna hit 46 deg tomorrow so not looking good.
> 
> ****'s getting pretty bad here. Had to help evac my neighbor's 80 y/o mother b/c no power to O2 and her backup batteries went dead. Got a senior living community even further up the mountain also heading into day 3 tomorrow, and ETA for repair just bumped another 24 hours. F..ing power Company. Can't even competently communicate their own incompetence.
> 
> ...


Hey it's only going to get better from here! Stay positive my man!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

thewatchidiot said:


> Just opened this post for first time and I’m kinda lost. What is this about and what are on topic or off topic for this thread? Thanks for any help


This is a restaurant/cafe/bar where a bunch of WIS hang out.

Kinda like what an online watch forum should be. 

You'll find a lot of humorous and sarcastic quips to pass the time, and a great deal of posts that are not at all watch related, but pretty much just like what you would expect from a bunch of watch enthusiasts.

But, it's also a place where you can ask serious questions because there's a wealth of experience and information here.

Most importantly, it is NOT like most of the rest of WUS in that there isn't much Trolling, Chest Thumping, Pointless Posturing or Performative Outrage going on here.

There's the occasional exception, but it "usually" gets shutdown/shunned or ignored into oblivion pretty quickly.

If you can handle the truth, then welcome!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Ohh, the snow -- yeah, it's cool (pun noted).
> 
> I-95 south of DC is a friggin' disaster, though. People are tweeting that they've been stuck there since midday _yesterday_. A couple/few tractor-trailers jackknifed and blocked everything.


Made the national news wire. I’ve only been on I-95 a couple of times but hated the traffic even without the snow.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, finally my Kurono Tokyo Toki has shipped.

Looking forward to being thinking “meh” once it arrives.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> Daughter asked what I was looking at on my phone the other day.
> 
> I said "It's an online watch group"
> 
> She asked: "Is that like social media for Dads?"


My young-adult sons and I were discussing social media - I said it was a curse
they said "but dad, you're always on it, with your watch forum"
I said "that is not social media"

As someone who doesn't have any social media like: _Instagram, Facebook or Twitter or TikTok_, and who joined this forum the first time almost at the same time he got online with the internet, I think it is a hobby based society


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Made the national news wire. I’ve only been on I-95 a couple of times but hated the traffic even without the snow.


I don’t need to drive that stretch, but I haven’t enjoyed driving in from the other side of DC, either. I took the train until the pandemic hit, and now today is only the third day I’ve gotten back on the train.

I also took my road bike on the train last time and rode the stretch from Union Station down here to Crystal City. Can’t trust the trail conditions today, so I took the Metro; but I’m planning to walk back into DC after work and check the trail. Should take less than two hours (which is half of the distance that MrsBS and I used to take on our long walks).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> My young-adult sons and I were discussing social media - I said it was a curse
> they said "but dad, you're always on it, with your watch forum"
> I said "that is not social media"
> 
> As someone who doesn't have any social media like: _Instagram, Facebook or Twitter or TikTok_, and who joined this forum the first time almost at the same time he got online with the internet, I think it is a hobby based society


They’re right, though.

“Media” = means of delivering information (or, quite literally, material with words on it)

“Social” = with other people


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> They’re right, though.
> 
> “Media” = means of delivering information (or, quite literally, material with words on it)
> 
> “Social” = with other people


That's true. Though Bro Pong might be referring to the fact that no one here posts just to get likes..... umm, hold on...

No one here derives their self-worth based on the opinions of others ..... umm....wait a sec...

Never mind.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thrift store find.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Thrift store find.


Beautiful find, especially that it's the chrono one. Nice Magna Carta by the way, read it in good health


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I don’t need to drive that stretch, but I haven’t enjoyed driving in from the other side of DC, either. I took the train until the pandemic hit, and now today is only the third day I’ve gotten back on the train.
> 
> I also took my road bike on the train last time and rode the stretch from Union Station down here to Crystal City. Can’t trust the trail conditions today, so I took the Metro; but I’m planning to walk back into DC after work and check the trail. Should take less than two hours (which is half of the distance that MrsBS and I used to take on our long walks).


GF

Happened to pass by the Jefferson Memorial during the five minutes when the sun squeezed under the clouds.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

"HOA won't allow portable generators..."

If there was ever a time to practice civil disobedience


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Or, buy a few streets and cordon them off for a temporary race track?
> Would you like to invest? I have a few streets I can sell you...😉


The Fast & the Furious: Hong Kong Drift!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> The Fast & the Furious: Hong Kong Drift!


Me, @mav and @SaMaster14 are in!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm in with my CR-V!

_turns off ABS & traction control_


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I recorded a couple autocross and track sessions on my GoPro from the M Track Day event that BMW hosted at Thermal from a few years back.






Fun times.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I recorded a couple autocross and track sessions on my GoPro from the M Track Day event that BMW hosted at Thermal from a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back when I was single — and before GoPros were invented (I had my point-n-shoot on a tripod, which was held down by all three rear seatbelts; no fisheye lens means narrow field of view)


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ugh. Great start to 2022...
> 
> Supply run went well for about one car length...
> View attachment 16340951
> ...


At least you weren’t stuck on 95. Gorgeous views BTW.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Actually yes. As the only condition when she allowed me to go was to make sure i was home for christmas. Like Hawkeye.


That was a good super-hero series. Hailee Steinfeld didn’t hurt…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> This is a restaurant/cafe/bar where a bunch of WIS hang out.
> 
> Kinda like what an online watch forum should be.
> 
> ...


Didnt realize OoO had such noble purposes. Just thought it was a bunch of guys with nothing else better to do.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> That was a good super-hero series. Hailee Steinfeld didn’t hurt…
> View attachment 16345550


I read somewhere that it was the best non-superhero TV series.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Me, @mav and @SaMaster14 are in!


Yessss!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I read somewhere that it was the best non-superhero TV series.


I can see that, too. Regardless, it was fun to hang out with my wife and son to watch it. It made for good family time.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> (I think I'm the only one in this thread who does no stock trades whatsoever outside of a 401k that I don't touch)


I can say that you aren’t alone. I pour it to my 401k and am perfectly happy with what will be there when I retire.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> Happened to pass by the Jefferson Memorial during the five minutes when the sun squeezed under the clouds.
> 
> View attachment 16345226


Beautiful photo! 👍🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> I can see that, too. Regardless, it was fun to hang out with my wife and son to watch it. It made for good family time.


Same here. And jived with christmas schedule. We watched it more or less on same days as depicted in the series.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> That was a good super-hero series. Hailee Steinfeld didn’t hurt…
> View attachment 16345550


Yeah, I didn’t mind it. And Hawkeye was proving that he was a very human hero… getting his ass kicked by ordinary folk.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Didnt realize OoO had such noble purposes. Just thought it was a bunch of guys with nothing else better to do.


That too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I read somewhere that it was the best non-superhero TV series.


NRA


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I recorded a couple autocross and track sessions on my GoPro from the M Track Day event that BMW hosted at Thermal from a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOO TOO COOL!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not for nuthin' but I am now an even bigger fan of Australia!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not for nuthin' but I am now an even bigger fan of Australia!


Brother Dick, this refers to Novak Djokovic's efforts to circumvent Australia's entry reqmts regarding the Covid vaccine by trying to get a medical exemption; Australia said, "Not so fast there, buddy."


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> TOO TOO COOL!
> View attachment 16346031


I got the BIG LIKE! WOOHOO!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Dick, this refers to Novak Djokovic's efforts to circumvent Australia's entry reqmts regarding the Covid vaccine by trying to get a medical exemption; Australia said, "Not so fast there, buddy."


I wonder if he consulted Aaron Rodgers or Antonio Brown...maybe Kyrie Irving?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> I wonder if he consulted Aaron Rodgers or *Antonio Brown*...maybe Kyrie Irving?


Dunno about the other two, but what I've been learning about Brown is that he hasn't been the same since getting blasted by Burfict on a cross route five years ago -- and that he's probably got brain damage because of it. So, his "meltdown" last weekend was because he didn't want to run a similar play again.

But I don't follow football anymore (not anything besides my home state's college team), mostly because I'm tired of the violence. I think all the research into concussions pushed me over the edge.

(edit) Speaking of which, I just saw this in my feed, coming from an OSU player:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478934162581049344
LA Times article:








'Marcus, stop tweeting': Marcus Williamson takes you inside viral Rose Bowl thread


It started out as prayers for injured former Ohio State teammates. Marcus Williamson's message eventually became the Granddaddy of all Twitter threads.




www.latimes.com





Marcus's thread that they're talking about:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477448756505321472


> I was repeatedly pushed past my injuries as if I was completely expendable. (You are). 2018 I used to wake up, put my shoulder in place.. & go to practice. They bandage u up like sh*t sweet


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Dunno about the other two, but what I've been learning about Brown is that he hasn't been the same since getting blasted by Burfict on a cross route five years ago -- and that he's probably got brain damage because of it. So, his "meltdown" last weekend was because he didn't want to run a similar play again.
> 
> But I don't follow football anymore (not anything besides my home state's college team), mostly because I'm tired of the violence. I think all the research into concussions pushed me over the edge.


I'm not a huge pro football fan, either. I'll get into it a little more during the playoffs. I'm much more into college football.

I can't speak to Brown's medical status - and I've never been a fan of his - but trying to skirt the NFL's COVID rules by faking a vaccine card sure seems to be a deliberate effort. It's hard to give him the benefit of the doubt with his (what appears to be) disruptive history.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> I'm not a huge pro football fan, either. I'll get into it a little more during the playoffs. I'm much more into college football.
> 
> I can't speak to Brown's medical status - and I've never been a fan of his - but trying to skirt the NFL's COVID rules by *faking a vaccine card* sure seems to be a deliberate effort. It's hard to give him the benefit of the doubt with his (what appears to be) disruptive history.


I thought that was Aaron Rodgers -- did Brown do this, too? (edit) Damn, yeah he did... c'mon, man...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Dunno about the other two, but what I've been learning about Brown is that he hasn't been the same since getting blasted by Burfict on a cross route five years ago -- and that he's probably got brain damage because of it. So, his "meltdown" last weekend was because he didn't want to run a similar play again.
> 
> But I don't follow football anymore (not anything besides my home state's college team), mostly because I'm tired of the violence. I think all the research into concussions pushed me over the edge.
> 
> ...


Concussive brain injuries are no joke. I grew up playing football, baseball, and basketball...was pretty good at it, but got burned out on everything by the end of high school. I have to say I'm not upset that my son (almost 12) hasn't expressed an interest in football. I did some martial arts stuff for a number of years beginning in my late 20s (56, now). I was able to get him interested, so his taekwondo keeps him active (my goal), and he likes it. His next belt is his 1st dan blackbelt, so that'll be a cool accomplishment...probably a year out.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Concussive brain injuries are no joke. I grew up playing football, baseball, and basketball...was pretty good at it, but got burned out on everything by the end of high school. I have to say I'm not upset that my son (almost 12) hasn't expressed an interest in football. I did some martial arts stuff for a number of years beginning in my late 20s (56, now). I was able to get him interested, so his taekwondo keeps him active (my goal), and he likes it. His next belt is his 1st dan blackbelt, so that'll be a cool accomplishment...probably a year out.


I think my dad played tennis and basketball (basketball for fun, at least) and then went to try out for football. The first time the coaches had him square up against some other kid — "Now hit 'im as hard as you can!" — he noped out and didn't come back. Probably wouldn't have been able to serve fifty years as a journalist if he went to football.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Awesome thread going on here!









Past purchases that make you cringe


So it looks like I joined the site eight years ago this week. As the date approaches, I’ve tried to remember exactly how I found my way here. So I just went pouring through my email and found that in late December 2013, I purchased a Seiko--presumably to replace whatever I’d been wearing...




www.watchuseek.com





I have to think a few of you here could contribute greatly LOL


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought that was Aaron Rodgers -- did Brown do this, too? (edit) Damn, yeah he did... c'mon, man...


Brown def used a fake vax card. Rodgers' situation was a bit different; when a reporter asked him whether he was vaccinated, he answered, "Yeah, I'm immunized." He was never vaccinated but wanted to imply that he had been and the reporters didn't catch on to the sneaky/misleading answer.

"Too clever by half."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

You would think the richest guy in the world can get his gf a better plastic surgeon...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Dunno about the other two, but what I've been learning about Brown is that he hasn't been the same since getting blasted by Burfict on a cross route five years ago -- and that he's probably got brain damage because of it. So, his "meltdown" last weekend was because he didn't want to run a similar play again.
> 
> But I don't follow football anymore (not anything besides my home state's college team), mostly because I'm tired of the violence. I think all the research into concussions pushed me over the edge.
> 
> ...


My great nephew played in the Rose Bowl (Utah) this year!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread needs more watch pics


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Dunno about the other two, but what I've been learning about Brown is that he hasn't been the same since getting blasted by Burfict on a cross route five years ago -- and that he's probably got brain damage because of it. So, his "meltdown" last weekend was because he didn't want to run a similar play again.
> 
> But I don't follow football anymore (not anything besides my home state's college team), mostly because I'm tired of the violence. I think all the research into concussions pushed me over the edge.
> 
> ...


AB is straight up nuts but as crazy as he is, if his claims are in fact true that the Bucs coaching staff was forcing him to play injured then YIKES!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> My great nephew played in the Rose Bowl (Utah) this year!


I played (sousaphone) in a Fiesta Bowl. Our team got rolled.

Here’s GrandpaBS playing drums at the Sugar Bowl years ago. He found this photo just a couple days ago.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Pongster said:


> This thread needs more watch pics
> View attachment 16347407


Yessir. 

Had this on my wrist all day and legit love it. Doesn’t make me want to convince anyone of the superiority or inferiority of any brand, doesn’t make me crave other watches, doesn’t make me hope someone will notice it and be impressed. I just like having it on and looking at it. 

Nice feeling!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> AB is straight up nuts but as crazy as he is, if his claims are in fact true that the Bucs coaching staff was forcing him to play injured then YIKES!


He played the first half. So i think he was good to go. And i didnt see him suffer an injury in game.

methinks, he didnt wanna play anymore because he felt he wasnt being targetted anyway and he felt it would be in a losing effort. So waste of his time and energy.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Not a great picture-of-a-picture. 1970s Sub 1680. I was reading about the "ghost bezel" on some vintage Rolex and thought I'd ask the brethren their opinions.

A used jewelry dealer who's a friend of my big brother has this (including original bracelet-in need of repair) for $13K.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> He played the first half. So i think he was good to go. And i didnt see him suffer an injury in game.
> 
> methinks, he didnt wanna play anymore because he felt he wasnt being targetted anyway and he felt it would be in a losing effort. So waste of his time and energy.


It's entirely possible and given his history, he said "f this" and walked off. Or the meds wore off and he's was really hurting. Who knows but the truth will eventually come out.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16347456
> 
> 
> Not a great picture-of-a-picture. 1970s Sub 1680. I was reading about the "ghost bezel" on some vintage Rolex and thought I'd ask the brethren their opinions.
> ...


IMO, the bezel is too faded and beat up for me but that's very subjective and you might like it as is. What's your first reaction when you look at this?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> It's entirely possible and given his history, he said "f this" and walked off. Or the meds wore off and he's was really hurting. Who knows but the truth will eventually come out.


He was prolly hurt but he aint injured


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> IMO, the bezel is too faded and beat up for me but that's very subjective and you might like it as is. What's your first reaction when you look at this?


I can’t speak for itshard’un but an old faded watch like that makes me think I’m looking at someone else’s castoff piece of junk from an estate sale.

I know, I know, I know, unmolested antiques are all the rage (the pendulum has swung far from the factory-fresh restorations of collectors’ cars of 20-30 years ago). But come on… really?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> IMO, the bezel is too faded and beat up for me but that's very subjective and you might like it as is. What's your first reaction when you look at this?


I was kind of thinking the same. It just looks like a beat up old watch. Now if it was my dads/grandads/etc and they'd worn it for the last 40 years it would be a different story I think.

Thus happens a lot to me when I look at vintage pieces. I see them up close and....meh.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I can’t speak for itshard’un but an old faded watch like that makes me think I’m looking at someone else’s castoff piece of junk from an estate sale.
> 
> I know, I know, I know, unmolested antiques are all the rage (the pendulum has swung far from the factory-fresh restorations of collectors’ cars of 20-30 years ago). But come on… really?


When I was in the market for a vintage Tudor Sub, I found one with a "pimple" dial that looked like this:










And a ghosted bezel that resembled this:










The whole thing was just bad, like an old beat up watch that was unloved for years, maybe decades. And pimple dial? Yeah ok. 😂

I eventually opted for this one and it became mine. The crazy thing was that the beat up one was selling for thousands more than mine.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> I was kind of thinking the same. It just looks like a beat up old watch. Now if it was my dads/grandads/etc and they'd worn it for the last 40 years it would be a different story I think.
> 
> Thus happens a lot to me when I look at vintage pieces. I see them up close and....meh.


That's the problem with vintage sometimes - if you have no personal history or connection to its condition, it's just someone else's old junk. Kinda weird.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Brown def used a fake vax card. Rodgers' situation was a bit different; when a reporter asked him whether he was vaccinated, he answered, "Yeah, I'm immunized." He was never vaccinated but wanted to imply that he had been and the reporters didn't catch on to the sneaky/misleading answer.
> 
> "Too clever by half."


Him and Joe Rogan…I think I read somewhere Rogan was one of his advisors.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am curious what is basis for Novak’s medical exemption


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Cleaned the plate!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Cleaned the plate!


With your watch?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Changed to this after my grocery run


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> With your watch?


Yup! The GMT was _hungry_


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup! The GMT was _hungry_


Maybe confused on whether lunch or dinner.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> This thread needs more watch pics
> View attachment 16347407


Sure!









In retrospect, It does look like someone else's junk. 😑


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Skitalets said:


> Yessir.
> 
> Had this on my wrist all day and legit love it. Doesn’t make me want to convince anyone of the superiority or inferiority of any brand, doesn’t make me crave other watches, doesn’t make me hope someone will notice it and be impressed. I just like having it on and looking at it.
> 
> ...


Very nice watch there! Especially with that strap it compliments the watch perfectly. 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Awesome thread going on here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was gonna post this but I'm thinking it probably isn't really "cringe worthy" 😅


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I can’t speak for itshard’un but an old faded watch like that makes me think I’m looking at someone else’s castoff piece of junk from an estate sale.
> 
> I know, I know, I know, unmolested antiques are all the rage (the pendulum has swung far from the factory-fresh restorations of collectors’ cars of 20-30 years ago). But come on… really?


I agree. Recently was talking to a watchmaker who wore a Rolex red sub (see below with some nice vintage divers). Case had been refinished and was sharp edged, nicely brushed and polished - It looked great to me. A decade + ago there was a push back from restoration & polishing to keeping all the patina - but to my view, often 'patina' seems like a mismatched word for "in bad shape". I think paying over the odds for dodgy paint in spider dials or ghost dials is weird.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> I agree. Recently was talking to a watchmaker who wore a Rolex red sub (see below with some nice vintage divers). Case had been refinished and was sharp edged, nicely brushed and polished - It looked great to me. A decade + ago there was a push back from restoration & polishing to keeping all the patina - but to my view, often 'patina' seems like a mismatched word for "in bad shape". I think paying over the odds for dodgy paint in spider dials or ghost dials is weird.
> 
> View attachment 16347888


Personally I think some patina looks good, like I certainly wouldn't mind a faded bezel. It's what they call a "ghost" bezel (last photo) that's going a bit overboard...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think some patina looks good, like I certainly wouldn't mind a faded bezel. It's what they call a "ghost" bezel (last photo) that's going a bit overboard...
> 
> View attachment 16347948
> 
> ...


I agree, and wouldn't want Rolex to remove all sense of history by swapping out every slightly faded bezel or patina'd dial or cutting back so much metal to remove dings that the lugs look skinny. But decent care n upkeep n gentle polish. What I will never understand is the fetish with what is in effect sun damage or poor materials - paint fading/cracking. I can understand someone loving their ghost dial if their dad wore it for 30years as a life-guard at Newport Beach, but making it a Holy Grail because of the ubiquity of the standard black bezel seems at best idiosyncratic


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> I agree, and wouldn't want Rolex to remove all sense of history by swapping out every slightly faded bezel or patina'd dial or cutting back so much metal to remove dings that the lugs look skinny. But decent care n upkeep n gentle polish. *What I will never understand is the fetish with what is in effect sun damage or poor materials - paint fading/cracking.* I can understand someone loving their ghost dial if their dad wore it for 30years as a life-guard at Newport Beach, but making it a Holy Grail because of the ubiquity of the standard black bezel seems at best idiosyncratic


Yep. 


















I'll have the latter thank you very much 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Yep.
> View attachment 16347992
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to believe that this body style is now 55 years old. I wonder just how "ancient" it appears to young drivers with fart can exhausts.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> young drivers with fart can exhausts


🤣🤣🤣😅🤣

Fart-can exhausts! That's a very "visual" description!
Would it surprise you that I was once one of those people who installed a Remus exhaust on my 2.0 Accord?

It was LOUD! But the good thing about that Remus was it didn't sacrifice much of the low-end torque for that loudness.

Fast & Furious? Looking back it felt more like "Young & Stupid".

Not my ride, but I'd say it resembles what my ride looked like about 90%.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Am curious what is basis for Novak’s medical exemption


The exemption was granted by a medical panel for the Australian Open. Apparently they accepted Nogo's responses to some questionnaire at face value and gave him the exemption. A medical panel for Victoria (the state in which the Open is played) was also involved but it's unclear how they also decided to grant their exemption.

The only detail I have seen reported is that Noplay was given an exception because he had previously had Covid. Unfortunately, he had it in 2020 and the requirement was to have had it within the last 6 months. Oops. It was on this basis the guys at the airport stopped him from entering the country...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Changed to this after my grocery run
> View attachment 16347650


What did you wear to impress the grocery store clerks?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What did you wear to impress the grocery store clerks?


It was an impressive Citizen Leopard. Impressive because of how the date and day are adjusted.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The exemption was granted by a medical panel for the Australian Open. Apparently they accepted Nogo's responses to some questionnaire at face value and gave him the exemption. A medical panel for Victoria (the state in which the Open is played) was also involved but it's unclear how they also decided to grant their exemption.
> 
> The only detail I have seen reported is that Noplay was given an exception because he had previously had Covid. Unfortunately, he had it in 2020 and the requirement was to have had it within the last 6 months. Oops. It was on this basis the guys at the airport stopped him from entering the country...


He had it during the european exhibition tour he organized at the height of the pandemic.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another watch to toss on the pile.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another watch to toss on the pile.
> View attachment 16348129


What pile?

the Blue Lagoon. I love that series. It was my first Turtle and Samurai. I got the pair for my two boys. And reminds me of …


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> 🤣🤣🤣😅🤣
> 
> Fart-can exhausts! That's a very "visual" description!
> Would it surprise you that I was once one of those people who installed a Remus exhaust on my 2.0 Accord?
> ...


In my area, that's just what they are called -- even by those who run them.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Another oldie. Sir Paul from 46 years ago just because...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> 🤣🤣🤣😅🤣
> 
> Fart-can exhausts! That's a very "visual" description!
> Would it surprise you that I was once one of those people who installed a Remus exhaust on my 2.0 Accord?
> ...





King_Neptune said:


> In my area, that's just what they are called -- even by those who run them.


It took a real leap of faith for me to buy an exhaust that I could trust wouldn't sound like an angry bumblebee. Good thing the company (Fujitsubo) posted videos online of their exhausts on cars with similar engines to mine.

Best wheels I ever had, too -- forged Rays, something like 11lbs each in 16x7".


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Chevelles were more my style way back when, but it's been Mercedes for decades now. Currently on the 5th one.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Chevelles were more my style way back when, but it's been Mercedes for decades now. Currently on the 5th one.


I’ve always liked the 64-67 body styles. I’ll never do it, but I’d love to have a body like that on a modern frame/suspension with something like a LS3 engine.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sugman said:


> I’ve always liked the 64-67 body styles. I’ll never do it, but I’d love to have a body like that on a modern frame/suspension with something like a LS3 engine.


Found this pic online. It's similar to the final one of mine. I ran oem Corvette wheeks though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> What pile?
> 
> the Blue Lagoon. I love that series. It was my first Turtle and Samurai. I got the pair for my two boys. And reminds me of …


A young Brooke Shields?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> It took a real leap of faith for me to buy an exhaust that I could trust wouldn't sound like an angry bumblebee. Good thing the company (Fujitsubo) posted videos online of their exhausts on cars with similar engines to mine.
> 
> Best wheels I ever had, too -- forged Rays, something like 11lbs each in 16x7".
> 
> View attachment 16348360


But why?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Found this pic online. It's similar to the final one of mine. I ran oem Corvette wheeks though.


Godfrey.

This one, however, does look like it could be an SS clone.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> But why?


Why not? 

'Cuz it's fun, I'd never had the budget or time to do bolt-ons before (did some stereo stuff on the cheap with my previous car but that's it). 

And besides, does it matter that it's not the fastest car in town when there's _always_ a faster car anyway? One day at the track taught me that no matter how much money someone spends on their car, someone else spent more on theirs, so it's pointless to compete on speed alone.

I had always wanted a sportier-feeling car, and I got my chance to experiment. Upgraded the suspension, netted ~18% gain in whp, got some cool rumbly sounds, some grippy 200-treadwear tires and high-performance brakes, and the thing was a blast to drive. 

But, eventually, I got married, and it turned out that MrsBS hated the extra noise and discomfort.  I get to have a sporty third car if I reach another career/income milestone, though.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sugman said:


> Him and Joe Rogan…I think I read somewhere Rogan was one of his advisors.


Joe Rogan, medical advisor to Aaron Rodgers. Yup that saids it all right there. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Why not?
> 
> 'Cuz it's fun, I'd never had the budget or time to do bolt-ons before (did some stereo stuff on the cheap with my previous car but that's it).
> 
> ...


That’s fair.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Joe Rogan, medical advisor to *Aaron* Rodgers. Yup that saids it all right there. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


"You done messed up A-A-ron!"


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

any news on Abe?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> any news on Abe?


Nope, looks like he's probably gone for good.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> "You done messed up A-A-ron!"


AY-AY-RON, great QB, probably will go down as one of the top ten greatest ever, but $hitty as a person. And I'm talking about his lying not his personal choices. Much more respect for Kyrie!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, looks like he's probably gone for good.


Shame, we will miss them fantastic watches….. and cars.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> any news on Abe?





mui.richard said:


> Nope, looks like he's probably gone for good.





bigclive2011 said:


> Shame, we will miss them fantastic watches….. and cars.


It must've been a lot of drama that I missed that afternoon (EST afternoon, that is).


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Found this pic online. It's similar to the final one of mine. I ran oem Corvette wheeks though.


Nice! I had a buddy in high school (damn...35+ years ago) that had a '71 with a bored 396 in it. It was bright red with black SS stripes. That thing was a monster. His had the Corvette wheels on it, too.

I love the Cragar SS styled wheels on cars from that era. I know a lot of folks go for a more contemporary design with wheels, but it's so reminiscent of those times.

Dang that brings back good memories...and a couple of blank spots.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mav said:


> AY-AY-RON, great QB, probably will go down as one of the top ten greatest ever, but $hitty as a person. And I'm talking about his lying not his personal choices. Much more respect for Kyrie!


I'm just glad he didn't go too far...








Kyrie Irving Explains Flat Earth Stance, Says There Is No Real Picture of Planet


Boston Celtics guard Kyrie Irving explained his theory on whether the Earth is flat in an interview with UConn women's basketball coach Geno Auriemma last week. Appearing on Auriemma's Holding Court podcast (h/t Nicole Yang of Boston...




bleacherreport.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Nice! I had a buddy in high school (damn...35+ years ago) that had a '71 with a bored 396 in it. It was bright red with black SS stripes. That thing was a monster. His had the Corvette wheels on it, too.
> 
> *I love the Cragar SS styled wheels on cars from that era. I know a lot of folks go for a more contemporary design with wheels, but it's so reminiscent of those times.*
> 
> Dang that brings back good memories...and a couple of blank spots.


100% agree. 14" five-spoke Cragar-style wheels with polished rims and tall-profile tires look so much more correct on those cars. I'm not into dubs for both performance and aesthetics, and even large-diameter Cragar styles don't look right.

Here's the "Chevelle" that I "drove" sometimes, hooning around in "Times Square"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> 100% agree. 14" five-spoke Cragar-style wheels with polished rims and tall-profile tires look so much more correct on those cars. I'm not into dubs for both performance and aesthetics, and even large-diameter Cragar styles don't look right.
> 
> Here's the "Chevelle" that I "drove" sometimes, hooning around in "Times Square"
> 
> View attachment 16348909


Drove this around various tracks myself. 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Drove this around various tracks myself. 😉
> View attachment 16348919


Most beautiful racecar ever.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I just bought a Ferrari!

















Very smooth, can be a daily driver even!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here’s an omega!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I just bought a Ferrari!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In honour of Abe?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Forgot to adjust this for the new year. Just adjusted it.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Simon said:


> I agree, and wouldn't want Rolex to remove all sense of history by swapping out every slightly faded bezel or patina'd dial or cutting back so much metal to remove dings that the lugs look skinny. But decent care n upkeep n gentle polish. What I will never understand is the fetish with what is in effect sun damage or poor materials - paint fading/cracking. I can understand someone loving their ghost dial if their dad wore it for 30years as a life-guard at Newport Beach, but making it a Holy Grail because of the ubiquity of the standard black bezel seems at best idiosyncratic


100% in agreement




mui.richard said:


> Yep.
> View attachment 16347992
> 
> 
> ...


You know I had a lovely, "Canale style" seven para response planned for this (with charts/graphs of course), but then I saw this and thought "Yes. That. Done!"




King_Neptune said:


> It's hard to believe that this body style is now 55 years old. I wonder just how "ancient" it appears to young drivers with fart can exhausts.


Depends on the "millennial" (though I hate that term, and the implicit association), I suppose. That one was a few decades before my time, but I can certainly appreciate the sentiment.


















Had her deep in the 12s at 110+, but I'm not gonna lie, it was a terrible car. That gen III small block, however


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Most beautiful racecar ever.


It is _really _hard to argue that point. But if I had to, it would be for this Brit


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Canale style is different from Canal St special, i surmise?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> In honour of Abe?


Hahahahahaha…..no.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 16347696
> 
> 
> ...


I always wanted a birth year (1960) Tudor but have never been able to find one.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The exemption was granted by a medical panel for the Australian Open. Apparently they accepted Nogo's responses to some questionnaire at face value and gave him the exemption. A medical panel for Victoria (the state in which the Open is played) was also involved but it's unclear how they also decided to grant their exemption.
> 
> The only detail I have seen reported is that Noplay was given an exception because he had previously had Covid. Unfortunately, he had it in 2020 and the requirement was to have had it within the last 6 months. Oops. It was on this basis the guys at the airport stopped him from entering the country...


At least we did something right.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> I always wanted a birth year (1960) Tudor but have never been able to find one.


I never really understood the appeal of a "birth year" watch. I mean, it's definitely interesting to own a watch from the era, but why the exact year? 🤔


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I never really understood the appeal of a "birth year" watch. I mean, it's definitely interesting to own a watch from the era, but why the exact year? 🤔


Can't help you there but I'm a big fan of birth year single malts!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not a Ferrari but...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe it's just me or is this hot or what?


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Purple Hayz said:


> It is _really _hard to argue that point. But if I had to, it would be for this Brit
> 
> View attachment 16349818


en france.. nous avons aussi des choses sympathiques


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't help you there but I'm a big fan of birth year single malts!


Then it must be a...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I never really understood the appeal of a "birth year" watch. I mean, it's definitely interesting to own a watch from the era, but why the exact year? 🤔


I'm with you. Birth year stuff means nothing to me, but I support others' opposite opinion on the topic.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a Ferrari but...
> View attachment 16349986


A spy pen that calls emergency services?😉😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Then it must be a...
> View attachment 16350163


The "secret sauce" behind these fast tire changes: gluing lug nuts to the wheels:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> I'm with you. Birth year stuff means nothing to me, but I support others' opposite opinion on the topic.


Of course, different strokes and all that. I was simply saying I never "needed" a specific year.
Likewise for ladies, anyone in their 20's or 30's can be most intriguing, don't need to be a specific "vintage". 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

#godfrey
And to illustrate...



















mui.richard said:


> Of course, different strokes and all that. I was simply saying I never "needed" a specific year.
> Likewise for ladies, anyone in their 20's or 30's can be most intriguing, don't need to be a specific "vintage". 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Of course, different strokes and all that. I was simply saying I never "needed" a specific year.
> Likewise for ladies, anyone in their 20's or 30's can be most intriguing, don't need to be a specific "vintage". 😉


So the three Ws have vintages. Hmmm.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> I'm with you. Birth year stuff means nothing to me, but I support others' opposite opinion on the topic.


I could go for a birth year car...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> I could go for a birth year car...
> View attachment 16350371
> 
> View attachment 16350372


66?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This is my birth year car. 










Any one of you have $33m I could borrow? 😁


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> 66?


That's it!


mui.richard said:


> And to illustrate...


Although I have to admit, your choice is pretty damn good!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> This is my birth year car.
> View attachment 16350388
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know the exact year, but '67 or '68 should be about right.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Never peed into snow and drew a snowman as a kid there bro PF?





Simon said:


> My young-adult sons and I were discussing social media - I said it was a curse
> they said "but dad, you're always on it, with your watch forum"
> I said "that is not social media"
> 
> As someone who doesn't have any social media like: _Instagram, Facebook or Twitter or TikTok_, and who joined this forum the first time almost at the same time he got online with the internet, I think it is a hobby based society


I would agree. WUS is just a fancy version of usenet news from back in the day which is just a faster version of an older hobby magazine with an extensive reader letter section like we might have had in the print days or a fan club type thing.

Social media is a newer beast with an entirelly different focus IMHO. There are social media LIKE aspects to WUS (things like the "watch of the day" posts) but overall I'd say they are quite different.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> That was a good super-hero series. Hailee Steinfeld didn’t hurt…
> View attachment 16345550


It dropped the ball a bit on the final ep but I liked it. 

You can definitely see a shift in how they dress and frame women on this show compared to what we would have seen just a few years earlier. Not a lot of flattering outfits and even if she is wearing one, the angles don't show it well. Not really germane to a youth oriented disney show I suppose, but it is spreading to lots of other shows as well leading to a generalized lack of sexiness across the board. Feels like we are back to the 50's with couples sleeping in split beds with a coffee table between them


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Maybe it's just me or is this hot or what?
> View attachment 16350011


Is she calling her wallet?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> I don't know the exact year, but '67 or '68 should be about right.


67.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

For a birth year car, it might be this. My grandfather, whom I'm named after, had three different T-Birds in the 60's and early 70's including one of these (in a different color).


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

1969 Mach 1


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Or the Boss 429


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> This is my birth year car.
> View attachment 16350388
> 
> 
> ...


Sadist.  

I have zero interest in purchasing, owning, looking at, or speaking of any "birth year" vehicle. Ya know, b/c:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> For a birth year car, it might be this. My grandfather, whom I'm named after, had three different T-Birds in the 60's and early 70's including one of these (in a different color).
> View attachment 16350584


It’s amazing how the Thunderbird changed over the years. Smooth and curvy, straight and sharp, boxy, sleek…pretty much ran the gambit.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

There's something about Italian cars, especially Alfa Romeos, they just scream SEXY!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> There's something about Italian cars, especially Alfa Romeos, they just scream SEXY!
> 
> View attachment 16350893
> 
> ...


I think the Giulia Quadrifoglio is a hot little car.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugman said:


> I think the Giulia Quadrifoglio is a hot little car.
> View attachment 16350933


They're fun to drive. Wanted the QF but they were impossible to find when they first came out. Pretty sure @Panerol Forte snatched one up. Of course, there's another side to that coin, too


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

My picks for my birth year car:



















Or could end up with:









If not any of those, then:









MOST LIKELY WHAT I’D BE STUCK WITH:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> There's something about Italian cars, especially Alfa Romeos, they just scream SEXY!
> 
> View attachment 16350893
> 
> ...





Purple Hayz said:


> They're fun to drive. Wanted the QF but they were impossible to find when they first came out. Pretty sure @Panerol Forte snatched one up. Of course, there's another side to that coin, too
> 
> View attachment 16350947


Then there's the other side of that coin...😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Then there's the other side of that coin...
> View attachment 16350998
> 
> View attachment 16350997
> ...


Love all these photos, but to the chick in the sunglasses standing in front of the black car, I’d say, “excuse me miss, but can you get out of the way?”


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> They're fun to drive. Wanted the QF but they were impossible to find when they first came out. Pretty sure @Panerol Forte snatched one up. Of course, there's another side to that coin, too
> 
> View attachment 16350947


And that's a big reason I never looked at an AR very seriously (although @mui.richard makes an excellent argument). They're still fun to look at, though!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> I think the Giulia Quadrifoglio is a hot little car.
> View attachment 16350933


And you know what, if there's one car that could take my sights off a Porsche Boxster, it's this one.

The GTA.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> And you know what, if there's one car that could take my sights off a Porsche Boxster, this is the one.
> 
> The GTA.
> View attachment 16351114


#godfrey
But when my brain wakes up and tell me nope, Alfa's are notoriously known for mediocre reliability, difficult parts availability, and fewer mechanics to work on them...

It always goes back to this.









Next to Alfa's this almost looks boring. More sense than passion in a way I suppose.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Love all these photos, but to the chick in the sunglasses standing in front of the black car, I’d say, “excuse me miss, but can you get out of the way?”


I would have said, "get in." 😉
Just saying...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> But when my brain wakes up and tell me nope, Alfa's are notoriously known for mediocre reliability, difficult parts availability, and fewer mechanics to work on them...
> 
> It always goes back to this.
> ...


Last I looked, Porsches were getting good reliability ratings, too. I wonder if it’s a self-fulfilling prophecy — Porsche owners aren’t like “I just want something to get me from A to B”, so they’re more likely to pay attention to maintenance schedules.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Last I looked, Porsches were getting good reliability ratings, too. I wonder if it’s a self-fulfilling prophecy — Porsche owners aren’t like “I just want something to get me from A to B”, so they’re more likely to pay attention to maintenance schedules.


I doubt ANY Porsche owners are simply looking for something to get them from "A to B". For that any car from Civics to Golfs will do nicely, even better than a Boxster depending on how you look at it. Shopping at IKEA? Forget the Boxster! But a weekend with the Mrs sightseeing with the top down? The choice is clear. 🙂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

One thing’s for sure — there’s a shytload more Alfas near me than the Honda hatch that I would buy:


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

and what about a "petite française"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I doubt ANY Porsche owners are simply looking for something to get them from "A to B". For that any car from Civics to Golfs will do nicely, even better than a Boxster depending on how you look at it. Shopping at IKEA? Forget the Boxster! But a weekend with the Mrs sightseeing with the top down? The choice is clear.


All I need to do, I think, is arrange a test drive on a nice spring day on some local roads.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

PFEN said:


> and what about a "petite française"
> 
> View attachment 16351159


The A110s looks INCREDIBLE I'll give you that. But since they are only sold in EU countries, it's definitely not going on my shopping list.

Besides, list is $100k+!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugman said:


> They're still fun to look at, though!


_Usually, _but sometimes also a little depressing. _    








_


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> This is my birth year car.
> View attachment 16350388
> 
> 
> ...


Do you take checks?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Do you take checks?


A cashier's check? Hell yes! 😂😂


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> And you know what, if there's one car that could take my sights off a Porsche Boxster, it's this one.
> 
> The GTA.
> View attachment 16351114


and that one ?


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> The A110s looks INCREDIBLE I'll give you that. But since they are only sold in EU countries, it's definitely not going on my shopping list.
> 
> Besides, list is $100k+!
> 
> View attachment 16351180


oup's..
65.000€.. here.. but 'ecological penalty' very very hight  which increases the price of the vehicle by almost 40%.​​it will hardly be possible to buy a car with a "real engine" anymore.
for example, to a 'mustang V8' (55,000 € here), 40,000 € tax is requested. which makes the car almost 100,000 €.
and last novelty:
an additional tax for vehicles over 1800 kg. (100 € / kg in addition)
I'll let you guess the price of a porsche cayenne or a land rover ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

PFEN said:


> and that one ?
> 
> View attachment 16351218
> 
> View attachment 16351217


If I were younger the 4C would probably trump the Boxster on the shipping list. Probably more fun to drive too with the carbon tub chassis and stiffer suspension.

As I'm no longer young, and will be a good deal older still when I do go for it, I think my backbone will thank me for the more compliant ride of the Porsche.

Again, more sense than passion... I know. Pathetic. 😔


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> If I were younger the 4C would probably trump the Boxster on the shipping list. Probably more fun to drive too with the carbon tub chassis and stiffer suspension.
> 
> As I'm no longer young, and will be a good deal older still when I do go for it, I think my backbone will thank me for the more compliant ride of the Porsche.
> 
> Again, more sense than passion... I know. Pathetic. 😔


I am almost 64 years old.  
I ( my backbone , too )understand how much your opinion


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

PFEN said:


> oup's..
> 65.000€.. here.. but 'ecological penalty' very very hight  which increases the price of the vehicle by almost 40%.​​it will hardly be possible to buy a car with a "real engine" anymore.
> for example, to a 'mustang V8' (55,000 € here), 40,000 € tax is requested. which makes the car almost 100,000 €.
> and last novelty:
> ...


Speaking of additional tax - I paid almost US$64k for a Mercedes E200 last year here in Hong Kong. The same car in Canada would also be $65k, but in Canadian currency so there's already a difference of about CAD16K...

So yeah, I'm not gonna be buying another car in Hong Kong.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

PFEN said:


> I am almost 64 years old.
> I ( my backbone , too )understand how much your opinion


I'm a decade younger. But still...comfort is climbing higher and higher on the checklist every year.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I would have said, "*get in*." 😉
> Just saying...


Isnt that what she says?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

After all those cars, need a watch pic every now and then


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BSF, no cheerleader post today? 20 mins till kickoff.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

There are a couple of birth year models that I wouldn't mind spending some time with.

Granted, vintage models like this tend to have been over polished, seen a few dings and wear and tear, have gotten some service replacement parts, and might have some patina, but over all I think they still got some life left in 'em


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> I never really understood the appeal of a "birth year" watch. I mean, it's definitely interesting to own a watch from the era, but why the exact year? 🤔


Don't really know but it never happened anyway.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> BSF, no cheerleader post today? 20 mins till kickoff.


Especially since the Cowboys clobbered the Eagles.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Especially since the Cowboys clobbered the Eagles.


Maybe because practically no bearing games? Only marginally. Eagles didnt even played their first unit.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> There are a couple of birth year models that I wouldn't mind spending some time with.
> 
> Granted, vintage models like this tend to have been over polished, seen a few dings and wear and tear, have gotten some service replacement parts, and might have some patina, but over all I think they still got some life left in 'em


Aren't you forgetting something? 😈


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am rooting for Jags to beat Colts


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> Speaking of additional tax - I paid almost US$64k for a Mercedes E200 last year here in Hong Kong. The same car in Canada would also be $65k, but in Canadian currency so there's already a difference of about CAD16K...


It’s decided. No cars. A horse & a carriage.. 🤡and Watches 😇


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

PFEN said:


> It’s decided. No cars. A horse & a carriage.. 🤡and Watches 😇
> View attachment 16352488
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352499


Are they serious? How's 4g/km difference in emissions make a difference in the big picture? Just another exercise trying to increase govt income if you ask me. 

And the surcharge on weight? Possible exemption with a 3rd child? Seriously? 🤦🏻

It's like Hong Kong increasing the taxation on cigarettes and cigars, claiming "they are trying to help us quit smoking".

You really want us to quit? Stop importing them by making them illegal!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Brings a smile to my day


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> BSF, no cheerleader post today? 20 mins till kickoff.


Oops, completely slipped my mind. Was swamped...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Especially since the Cowboys clobbered the Eagles.


Here's the victory pic!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Aren't you forgetting something? 😈
> View attachment 16352290


Who is she? Quite stunning.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Are they serious? How's 4g/km difference in emissions make a difference in the big picture? Just another exercise trying to increase govt income if you ask me.
> 
> And the surcharge on weight? Possible exemption with a 3rd child? Seriously? 🤦🏻
> 
> ...


The US tried that with Prohibition; didn't work out so well...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Getting back to Brooks...

Pretty major weight gain from 18 to 26!
















Hate to see her at 46...

SS Obesity anyone?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who is she? Quite stunning.


Elizabeth Hurley


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Elizabeth Hurley
> 
> View attachment 16352982


That hay must be pretty itchy in all the wrong places...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> There are a couple of birth year models that I wouldn't mind spending some time with.
> 
> Granted, vintage models like this tend to have been over polished, seen a few dings and wear and tear, have gotten some service replacement parts, and might have some patina, but over all I think they still got some life left in 'em


Who's this?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Who's this?


Boomer in Battlestar Galactica








Grace Park


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I stopped smoking on November 14, after 35 years of addiction. I gained about 5 kg during this time. I have to visit the website to give me an extra link - this is one of the downsides of everyday life, better taste and smell.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Boomer in Battlestar Galactica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, that’s right..

Hmm. I wonder if she’s on the hot:crazy boundary line.









Why Grace Park Had To Leave Hawaii Five-0 - Nicki Swift


In an era chock full of TV reboots, CBS' Hawaii Five-0 balanced nostalgia and modernity with precision, appealing to fans both young and old. That being said, the police procedural began to falter when two of its leads — Daniel Dae Kim and Grace Park — abruptly left after the seventh season.




www.nickiswift.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I stopped smoking on November 14, after 35 years of addiction. I gained about 5 kg during this time. I have to visit the website to give me an extra link - this is one of the downsides of everyday life, better taste and smell.


Congrats — I think


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That hay must be pretty itchy in all the wrong places...


I wouldn't mind a roll in the hay with her.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw on another forum that William Shatner wore both a Speedy 3861 and a Skywalker on his trip to Space. I wonder if the watches are part of the admission and he get's to keep them? Or is Jeff Bezos just supplying them for the flight?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Ohhhh, that’s right..
> 
> Hmm. I wonder if she’s on the hot:crazy boundary line.
> 
> ...


The Vicky Mendoza Diagonal!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That hay must be pretty itchy in all the wrong places...


Who needs to scratch an itch?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Bob Saget has died at age 65!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Full House? RIP


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Bob Saget has died at age 65!


NSFW or for kids


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Full House? RIP


Yep, Danny Tanner and host of America's Funniest Home Videos. Found in his hotel room at the Ritz-Carlton in Orlando, FL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> The Vicky Mendoza Diagonal!


Ha! I didn’t know anyone had applied a name to it.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Ha! I didn’t know anyone had applied a name to it.


Barney (Neil Patrick Harris) on "How I Met Your Mother" applied this moniker to it.

"She'd shave her head...but then lose 10lbs.,"


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Malibu, this morning!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice! You do realize it’s winter, right?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice! You do realize it’s winter, right?


A brisk 55° F this morning… up to 72 in the afternoon!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> A brisk 55° F this morning… up to 72 in the afternoon!


That’s just mean…


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ithardin said:


> Yep, Danny Tanner and host of America's Funniest Home Videos. Found in his hotel room at the Ritz-Carlton in Orlando, FL.


He was also the voice of the future Ted Mosby on How I met your Mother


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> The Vicky Mendoza Diagonal!





BarracksSi said:


> Ha! I didn’t know anyone had applied a name to it.


What's really gonna bake your noodle later @BarracksSi is how many times have @ithardin watched that show to even remember something like that!

Me think @ithardin is probably SUPER hot, based on the Vicky Mendoza theory. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Who needs to scratch an itch?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Who’s Vicky Mendoza?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16354754


Find your own scratchers


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not for nuthin' but I am now an even bigger fan of Australia!





BigSeikoFan said:


> Brother Dick, this refers to Novak Djokovic's efforts to circumvent Australia's entry reqmts regarding the Covid vaccine by trying to get a medical exemption; Australia said, "Not so fast there, buddy."


So much for that. 🙃


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> So much for that. 🙃


One player got deported already. She didnt challenge visa cancellation.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

pong


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What was estimate for SoOoO? 50K posts? Now it’s approaching 80K.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Surprised to chance upon this while in isolation at home


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@mav, get used to seeing this on Sunday!

















GO COWBOYS!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More flash photography...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav, get used to seeing this on Sunday!
> View attachment 16355161
> 
> 
> ...


Or history may repeat itself...










😊


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Red & Gold victory Monday!










And loved seeing LA's stadium filled with red and gold. Last game I went to at the Coliseum, we're were chanting "Whose house? 49ers house!" 😂


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Aren't you forgetting something? 😈
> View attachment 16352290


Very nice but not my birth year


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Boomer in Battlestar Galactica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have a pic of Tricia Helfer in there. Google suggests they were born the same year.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16355098


Looks like a police GPS tracker cuff


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More flash photography...
> View attachment 16355166


Looks like she was prepared with some flesh tone pasties. Booooooooooo


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pasties. Hmmmmm


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi beautiful!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi handsome


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More flash photography...
> View attachment 16355166


What does this have to do with watches? Let’s stay focused on watches.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

thewatchidiot said:


> What does this have to do with watches? Let’s stay focused on watches.


I agree. Watches, fellas...watches.








Next post is 80,000...make it count!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

thewatchidiot said:


> What does this have to do with watches? Let’s stay focused on watches.


I'm "watch"ing. All I see is the watch


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Or history may repeat itself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you were gonna post this shot but you're too young...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> What was estimate for SoOoO? 50K posts? Now it’s approaching 80K.


Wasn’t this due to the new forum platform? Can hold much longer threads?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thought you were gonna post this shot but you're too young...
> View attachment 16355974


Oh yes The Catch! I remember, I was 7 (1981 season right?)! One of my favorite childhood memories was going to Candlestick with my Dad for 49ers games.

We went to the final game at Candlestick, against the Falcons and we witnessed The Pick in person. Here's a video from someone at the game too. The roar of the stadium was electric that night. By far, it's the best sports experience in person probably in my lifetime.






Looking forward to the game on Sunday and continuing the rivalry!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

ceebee said:


> I'm "watch"ing. All I see is the watch


You need an eye doctor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> I agree. Watches, fellas...watches.
> View attachment 16355949
> 
> Next post is 80,000...make it count!


Thanks for agreeing with me. I like people who think similar to me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thought you were gonna post this shot but you're too young...
> View attachment 16355974


I was very much into football in that era. And the Cowboys was my team. Everson Walls was sadly no match for Dwight.

Then there was that goal line stand in that same game.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Oh yes The Catch! I remember, I was 7 (1981 season right?)! One of my favorite childhood memories was going to Candlestick with my Dad for 49ers games.
> 
> We went to the final game at Candlestick, against the Falcons and we witnessed The Pick in person. Here's a video from someone at the game too. The roar of the stadium was electric that night. By far, it's the best sports experience in person probably in my lifetime.
> 
> ...


Wow you were there!!!!!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Oh yes The Catch! I remember, I was 7 (1981 season right?)! One of my favorite childhood memories was going to Candlestick with my Dad for 49ers games.
> 
> We went to the final game at Candlestick, against the Falcons and we witnessed The Pick in person. Here's a video from someone at the game too. The roar of the stadium was electric that night. By far, it's the best sports experience in person probably in my lifetime.
> 
> ...


Got me looking back to one of the best Husker game finishes I saw. Mom and I were probably fifty rows down from this guy's seat. School record 57-yard FG to take the lead, and an interception by Suh to nail the coffin.

Thinking back, I think this was the last time I got to go to a game with my mom. I've been back with MrsBS maybe twice since then.










Local radio for the kick:





ABC Sports for both:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> pong


pf


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Or history may repeat itself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the rest of the play...

George, let me buy you dinner.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I was very much into football in that era. And the Cowboys was my team. Everson Walls was sadly no match for Dwight.
> 
> Then there was that goal line stand in that same game.


What very few people remember from that game - besides depressed Cowboys fans - was the 30-yd pass Danny White threw to Drew Pearson over the middle on the Cowboys' next possession _after_ The Catch. If it wasn't for the touchdown-saving jersey-grabbing tackle by Eric Wright, the game would have had a _very_ different ending. Pearson would have taken it to the house and _that_ would be the play people remember from that game instead!

And 49er history might have been very different too...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

thewatchidiot said:


> What does this have to do with watches? Let’s stay focused on watches.


That dial is entirely too large. Please reshoot with a much more useful 33mm, preferably with a skelontonized movt and one of those trick all Sapphire cases.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's the rest of the play...
> 
> George, let me buy you dinner.


There was always drama on and off the field with TO!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

thewatchidiot said:


> What does this have to do with watches? Let’s stay focused on watches.


I would like to be the back of that watch


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My non-watch loving millionaire friend came over yesterday in his Dodge Ram and asked if I could sell a couple of his watches for him. He then pulled out his Seiko Turtle Pepsi and to my surprise an SKX007. He does not like mechanical watches because they stop when he doesn't wear them. He's opting for solar and eco-drive these days.

I am thinking of buying them from him myself. I am thinking I should pay $150 AUD for the Pepsi. I know he paid $250 because I put him onto the deal and he wore it everywhere for several months so not a new watch though still under warranty. I'm not sure how much to offer for the SKX which does not have a band nd he has had it in for repair a few times. I had never seen the watch when he told me years ago that he got sick of sending it back to Seiko. The watchmaker said they don't make them like they used to.

I checked it yesterday and it was working, but has a minuscule chip in the crystal.

Any idea of what I should offer for these 2 as a deal. It would enhance my Seiko divers interest. If my American friends would like to estimate in US dollars I can convert myself to Australian dollars.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

If anyone is in the market for one of those new precious metal Speedys (that look awesome!) my AD at Feldmar in LA just texted me this!

Too much coin for me on a Speedy, but I know there are some collectors here!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

thewatchidiot said:


> What does this have to do with watches? Let’s stay focused on watches.


Definitely a manual wind


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

mav said:


> There was always drama on and off the field with TO!


There was the miracle come back game against the Giants where the ref blew the pass interference call on the botched fg attempt. There were some great Giants/Niners games over the years.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

When it’s kickoff soon and you have a zoom hearing at the same time. Hehe.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> That dial is entirely too large. Please reshoot with a much more useful 33mm, preferably with a skelontonized movt and one of those trick all Sapphire cases.


So you prefer classic size while I favor modern large.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> My non-watch loving millionaire friend came over yesterday in his Dodge Ram and asked if I could sell a couple of his watches for him. He then pulled out his Seiko Turtle Pepsi and to my surprise an SKX007. He does not like mechanical watches because they stop when he doesn't wear them. He's opting for solar and eco-drive these days.
> 
> I am thinking of buying them from him myself. I am thinking I should pay $150 AUD for the Pepsi. I know he paid $250 because I put him onto the deal and he wore it everywhere for several months so not a new watch though still under warranty. I'm not sure how much to offer for the SKX which does not have a band nd he has had it in for repair a few times. I had never seen the watch when he told me years ago that he got sick of sending it back to Seiko. The watchmaker said they don't make them like they used to.
> 
> ...


Maybe $250 for the pair?

Or enough to help cover a good solar/eco-drive?

Well, then again, he ain’t broke…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

thewatchidiot said:


> What does this have to do with watches? Let’s stay focused on watches.


Is that (as what was mentioned in earlier posts) a pasty?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe $250 for the pair?
> 
> Or enough to help cover a good solar/eco-drive?
> 
> Well, then again, he ain’t broke…


I was thinking something similar.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pete26 said:


> My non-watch loving millionaire friend came over yesterday in his Dodge Ram and asked if I could sell a couple of his watches for him. He then pulled out his Seiko Turtle Pepsi and to my surprise an SKX007. He does not like mechanical watches because they stop when he doesn't wear them. He's opting for solar and eco-drive these days.
> 
> I am thinking of buying them from him myself. I am thinking I should pay $150 AUD for the Pepsi. I know he paid $250 because I put him onto the deal and he wore it everywhere for several months so not a new watch though still under warranty. I'm not sure how much to offer for the SKX which does not have a band nd he has had it in for repair a few times. I had never seen the watch when he told me years ago that he got sick of sending it back to Seiko. The watchmaker said they don't make them like they used to.
> 
> ...


I am not American, but I'll give you my estimate: treat him to lunch, that's more than enough 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> If anyone is in the market for one of those new precious metal Speedys (that look awesome!) my AD at Feldmar in LA just texted me this!
> 
> Too much coin for me on a Speedy, but I know there are some collectors here!


The Sedna Speedy looks nice.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

thewatchidiot said:


> So you prefer classic size while I favor modern large.


On the contrary, I'm quite familiar with, and very much appreciate, a full-bodied build. Just offering a few tips to help improve the view. On a semi-serious note, whoever adorned that body with _that watch _should be tarred and feathered


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The Sedna Speedy looks nice.


Hey Sappie ur guy got a line on any of those Speedy 321s (the "Ed White"). I just learned of its existence the other day, and holy smokes what a marvelous piece!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

thewatchidiot said:


> What does this have to do with watches? Let’s stay focused on watches.


Well it’s 4:15 somewheres. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Hey Sappie ur guy got a line on any of those Speedy 321s (the "Ed White"). I just learned of its existence the other day, and holy smokes what a marvelous piece!


Dunno. Never looked into them. Doesn’t really turn my crank much, TBH. Love your latest Speedy though!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not American, but I'll give you my estimate: treat him to lunch, that's more than enough


I treated him to lunch yesterday but I will offer him something for both. 

Russ1965 has also offered me one of his SKX171’s for $175AUD I could gain an instant Seiko diver collection for just over $300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Well it’s 4:15 somewheres.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


How you doin’ Bro Al?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wtf is wrong with me

Parked at the grocery store tonight, I saw a new white BMW X6 and thought it looked AWESOME.

The stupid thing goes against everything I want in a car. It’s big, heavy, and the shaved roofline doesn‘t look any more practical than my Civic. But holy hell, I kept turning to look at it.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe $250 for the pair?
> 
> Or enough to help cover a good solar/eco-drive?
> 
> Well, then again, he ain’t broke…


I am going to try for 200 for both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Dunno. Never looked into them. Doesn’t really turn my crank much, TBH. Love your latest Speedy though!


Yeah I forgot you're one of those "normal crazy" WIS. But you know me, man. Always weak in the knees over a good-looking backside  










I agree the chronoscope is better looking, but if ever _was _going to do a moonwatch...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Yeah I forgot you're one of those "normal crazy" WIS. But you know me, man. Always weak in the knees over a good-looking backside
> 
> View attachment 16356792
> 
> ...


I like the way they have decorated the movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> How you doin’ Bro Al?


Currently edging thru a Covid beating but doing ok brother. At least I get a little unscheduled vacation. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Currently edging thru a Covid beating but doing ok brother. At least I get a little unscheduled vacation.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Oof. Stay clean and get better.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Currently edging thru a Covid beating but doing ok brother. At least I get a little unscheduled vacation.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You’ll be fine Bro!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Looks like a police GPS tracker cuff


So that's why my wife always knows when I sneak out...🤦🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> pf


Dick


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> That dial is entirely too large. Please reshoot with a much more useful 33mm, preferably with a skelontonized movt and one of those trick all Sapphire cases.


THAT'S a dimple dial! Not the banged up Tudor Sub @mav showed here before...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Well it’s 4:15 somewheres.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You should think about making a strap for that gal in case gravity sets in...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Dick


Hey!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> THAT'S a simple dial! Not the banged up Tudor Sub @mav showed here before...


I have read of a nipple dial before. Is this it?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I have read of a nipple dial before. Is this it?


But aren't those supposed to be from an older vintage? 
I thought when a vintage looks too clean and new it's suppose to give you a red flag....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hey!!!


You and I both KNEW this was coming when you answered "Pong" with "pf" right? 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> But aren't those supposed to be from an older vintage?
> I thought when a vintage looks too clean and new it's suppose to give you a red flag....


A red flag might be too big for the purpose


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You and I both KNEW this was coming when you answered "Pong" with "pf" right? 😉


Of course we both knew, so did Pong by posting his initial post, and yet, we both willingly fell into his evil trap 😧


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course we both knew, so did Pong by posting his initial post, and yet, we both willingly fell into his evil trap 😧


I should have said kang


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I should have said kang


I am not going to fall for this one; fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not going to fall for this one; fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me!


Fool me thrice …


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> wtf is wrong with me
> 
> Parked at the grocery store tonight, I saw a new white BMW X6 and thought it looked AWESOME.
> 
> ...


My wife likes these, but I can’t bring myself to. The proportions are odd looking to me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> My wife likes these, but I can’t bring myself to. The proportions are odd looking to me.


They look stupid even at BMW’s website. Maybe, because it was nighttime, it was the “everything looks good in the dark” effect, like, you know, at nightclubs and such. And maybe it was how they changed the front and back details (lights, grille, facia, etc) that made it look less like a 5-series-suffering-hormonal-imbalance. But this time, at least, it looked like a spaceship, and now I want to go to a showroom.

However, comma,…. MrsBS’s sister in Korea told us how BMWs got banned from parking in some places (like at apartment blocks) because of random fires. I did some digging and learned that 1. yes, there were fires, caused by problems with the emissions system; and 2. BMW’s response to some of these was laughably unethical (for example, offering a woman $5k to use towards a new BMW as long as she signed an NDA about the incident).

So — how much am I letting myself get swayed by good looks?

Is there a Hot : Crazy chart for cars?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> They look stupid even at BMW’s website. Maybe, because it was nighttime, it was the “everything looks good in the dark” effect, like, you know, at nightclubs and such. And maybe it was how they changed the front and back details (lights, grille, facia, etc) that made it look less like a 5-series-suffering-hormonal-imbalance. But this time, at least, it looked like a spaceship, and now I want to go to a showroom.
> 
> However, comma,…. MrsBS’s sister in Korea told us how BMWs got banned from parking in some places (like at apartment blocks) because of random fires. I did some digging and learned that 1. yes, there were fires, caused by problems with the emissions system; and 2. BMW’s response to some of these was laughably unethical (for example, offering a woman $5k to use towards a new BMW as long as she signed an NDA about the incident).
> 
> ...


Have you seen the rear tires on the M series X6? 315/30R22. Those things probably cost $500+ each...and last about 18,000 miles. The xDrive (non-M) are 315/35R21. Even if I liked the car, I couldn't afford to keep shoes on it.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I like the rubber tires on this, though...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Have you seen the rear tires on the M series X6? 315/30R22. Those things probably cost $500+ each...and last about 18,000 miles. The xDrive (non-M) are 315/35R21. Even if I liked the car, I couldn't afford to keep shoes on it.


Yup. I never used more than 215/45-16 on my old car, and I was surprised by the jump to 235/40-18 on the car I have now. Fat tires are fat money. Add the understeering-safe alignment of most OEMs (with a little rear toe-in) and these things get chewed up fast.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> They look stupid even at BMW’s website.


Trust your (first) instinct, brother.

You can go with this:










_OR _you can go with that:









Both are well proportioned, classically styled, and just cut a nice line in general. But you MUST choose. Try to do both and you end up with an ungainly, unholy mess. Sure, it might have a few good angles, but the end of the day it's still an answer to a question that no one asked. Or _should have asked_, anyway.

*BMW Design HQ*
Bill: "Say Bob, can we do another X5 but with a third less headroom, cargo capacity, and practicality?"

Bob: "Gee Bill, that sounds just like my idea for the new AWD 5 series "Barry Bonds" edition, you know one that's porkier, less nimble, unnaturally puffy looking, and needs at least 24" rims to fill the wheel wells. Perhaps we could work together?"

Bill: "Great idea!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Trust your (first) instinct, brother.
> 
> You can go with this:
> View attachment 16357877
> ...


Great image filenames


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. I never used more than 215/45-16 on my old car, and I was surprised by the jump to 235/40-18 on the car I have now. *Fat tires are fat money. *Add the understeering-safe alignment of most OEMs (with a little rear toe-in) and these things get chewed up fast.


Compared to just 10 years ago tires have actually gone down in prices I think. I'm running Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5's 225 40/18 and 255 35/18 on my e90 and even the fatter rear tires are about $200 a piece.

When I still had my e32 I had 225 40/18 all around and they were $250+ a piece, over a decade ago.

On the E200 they are 245 45/18 and they are still running on the OEMs so I haven't had a chance to price them out. But I'd expect them to be around $200, about the same as the 255 35/18.

What I like about the Asymmetric 5's is that they perform really well in the rain and I actually get a decent milage out of them. Obviously they aren't meant for high performance machines like the M cars @Sappie66 , @mav and @SaMaster14 are running...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's movie night with the Mrs.








Obviously I took the photo before the movie 🍿


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Trust your (first) instinct, brother.
> 
> You can go with this:
> View attachment 16357877
> ...


I went this route and am perfectly satisfied with it. It’s not the most exciting thing, but it gets the job done just fine. I plan on giving it to my son in a few years as his first car. I’ll up the excitement level on my next car.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


>


I don't generally have much to say when it comes to the girls/goats/cars posts.....

But is that thing legit or some Photoshop joke?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> I don't generally have much to say when it comes to the girls/goats/cars posts.....
> 
> But is that thing legit or some Photoshop joke?


Well, see for yourself. The X6 is probably one of the weirdest SUVs on the market in terms of proportions.
If I ever find myself in the market for an SUV, not that I ever would, I'd take an Alfa any day.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe $250 for the pair?
> 
> Or enough to help cover a good solar/eco-drive?
> 
> Well, then again, he ain’t broke…


cool watches - I think that's a bit light - gotta be $300


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> I don't generally have much to say when it comes to the girls/goats/cars posts.....
> 
> But is that thing legit or some Photoshop joke?


Totally legit photo. It’s a previous iteration but the body style is the same as the one I saw.

And yeah, it makes zero sense. It’s all the height, length, and mass of a large SUV with the diminished cargo capacity and seating of a midsize sports sedan.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Totally legit photo. It’s a previous iteration but the body style is the same as the one I saw.
> 
> And yeah, it makes zero sense. It’s all the height, length, and mass of a large SUV with the diminished cargo capacity and seating of a midsize sports sedan.
> 
> View attachment 16358536


GF

Heh — I’ll watch this later:


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> wtf is wrong with me
> 
> Parked at the grocery store tonight, I saw a new white BMW X6 and thought it looked AWESOME.
> 
> ...


Love the X6 too! Thinking of getting one as my next car in fact.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Well, see for yourself. The X6 is probably one of the weirdest SUVs on the market in terms of proportions.
> If I ever find myself in the market for an SUV, not that I ever would, I'd take an Alfa any day.
> View attachment 16358418


I LOVE IT! It's like a real life Tumbler from Batman, minus the rocket in the back. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

A matte black X6 is so sweet...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Aah BMW’s. The only car PT Barnum would approve of. Lol. Suckers. Lmao


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Well, see for yourself. The X6 is probably one of the weirdest SUVs on the market in terms of proportions.
> If I ever find myself in the market for an SUV, not that I ever would, I'd take an Alfa any day.
> View attachment 16358418


Yowsa.... looks pretty good from that ONE angle you provided, but the view from the side PH posted would make me sad every time I walked up.

An absolute monstrosity.

Cover the back half on the screen (stopping at the B Pillar) and look.

Not bad at all.

Cover the Front half and look again.

Again, not too bad.

Problem is you're looking at 2 totally different cars and incongruous styles to boot!

Both okay, but welded together in the middle....

WTF???

The cognitive dissonance is painful.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just took delivery of my Kurono Tokyo Toki.

Doesn’t look great in my pics, but it is very nice.









It’s pretty small at 37mm.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just took delivery of my Kurono Tokyo Toki.
> 
> Doesn’t look great in my pics, but it is very nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing us pics before it’s gone forever. Lol. 
It’s got a lot of Ming vibes to it. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Just took delivery of my Kurono Tokyo Toki.


Not a bad looking watch but you're a watch wanderer....

I give it until June 1st at best. 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Yowsa.... looks pretty good from that ONE angle you provided, but the view from the side PH posted would make me sad every time I walked up.
> 
> An absolute monstrosity.
> 
> ...


Now i cant unsee the theoretical welding point

but is it supposed to be an SUV? Arent these what are called cross over vehicles? A cross between a sedan and an SUV. So by nature, it really is neither here nor there.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Just took delivery of my Kurono Tokyo Toki.
> 
> Doesn’t look great in my pics, but it is very nice.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro. Got it direct from Kurono? Or from secondary market?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I LOVE IT! It's like a real life Tumbler from Batman, minus the rocket in the back.


I think that’s it — it’s so different from anything I’ve had. I think I have a tendency to go for “new and unusual” even if I regret it later.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I think that’s it — it’s so different from anything I’ve had. I think I have a tendency to go for “new and unusual” even if I regret it later.


GF

I draw the line at THIS wtf-ness.

The SsangYong Actyon.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Just took delivery of my Kurono Tokyo Toki.
> 
> Doesn’t look great in my pics, but it is very nice.
> 
> ...


Congrats! I was just checking them out this morning since another friend just got one as well.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I think that’s it — it’s so different from anything I’ve had. I think I have a tendency to go for “new and unusual” even if I regret it later.


Having driven the X6 around a track, it drives more like a sports sedan like an SUV. It's pretty impressive especially given its size.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> "...It's pretty impressive especially given its size."


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Just took delivery of my Kurono Tokyo Toki.
> 
> Doesn’t look great in my pics, but it is very nice.
> 
> ...


Fascinating. What I'm I looking at here , bro Sapp? Vintage or throwback? Don't think I've ever seen one. Has a cool 60s Omega vibe to it. Enlighten a brother!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Thanks for showing us pics before it’s gone forever. Lol.
> It’s got a lot of Ming vibes to it.
> 
> 
> ...





StephenCanale said:


> Not a bad looking watch but you're a watch wanderer....
> 
> I give it until June 1st at best.


Haha, well, you guys are right. And before someone else says it, Stephen, you are giving me a much bigger window than I will probably need! . Unless I surprise myself.

I’ll put a different strap on it and save the OEM one from wear…. Just in case.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Congrats bro. Got it direct from Kurono? Or from secondary market?


Directly from Kurono. Reasonably priced. Scored during that 10-minute online ordering window.

Secondary market It’s like 3-4 times higher, stupidly.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Congrats! I was just checking them out this morning since another friend just got one as well.


What are your impressions? I’m not sure it is “me”, but it is nice for what it is.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Fascinating. What I'm I looking at here , bro Sapp? Vintage or throwback? Don't think I've ever seen one. Has a cool 60s Omega vibe to it. Enlighten a brother!


Vintage-like for sure. Unique colour.






KURONO Anniversary 朱鷺:TOKI


SOLD OUT いつもありがとうございます 原点回帰 Back To Beginnings The Kurono Anniversary special edition is a significant part of the brand line-up. It serves as an important reminder of our humble beginnings and the reason why the initiative was started. Because of this, we spend a little more time in the...




kuronotokyo.com





Is it the big deal some say it and the brand is? Probably not, given the pedestrian movement (so you won’t be impressed). But it does have some appeal aesthetically.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

So my wife loves watching a tv series called Merlin. In the opening there is a lake with waves








It dawned on me that those waves look nearly identical to the wave pattern on my slga007.








So I guess waves in England look just like waves in Japan.
It’s a small world after all!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

thewatchidiot said:


> So my wife loves watching a tv series called Merlin. In the opening there is a lake with waves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god you’re right! A better explanation is that Seiko sent a team to England to study English waves.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> What are your impressions? I’m not sure it is “me”, but it is nice for what it is.


It’s nice, I love the dial color. For me though, I’m more into sport watches, so it’s something that I can like without needing to own one myself.

I will live vicariously through your photos and my friend’s. Perhaps yours might be short lived…. 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Directly from Kurono. Reasonably priced. Scored during that 10-minute online ordering window.
> 
> Secondary market It’s like 3-4 times higher, stupidly.


I guess youre a lucky guy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

At home on an Italian Colareb.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Weird having no lume whatsoever on a watch. Not even tiny little dots.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> At home on an Italian Colareb.


Add something German, and you will have the Axis watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Weird having no lume whatsoever on a watch. Not even tiny little dots.


Maybe same philosophy as GS


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Add something German, and you will have the Axis watch.


That’s true, but what third component can be added?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> What are your impressions? I’m not sure it is “me”, but it is nice for what it is.


Already having second thoughts?
You're right about one thing then, Stephen gave you too wide a window...
I'll give you 3 months tops. 😅


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Already having second thoughts?
> You're right about one thing then, Stephen gave you too wide a window...
> I'll give you 3 months tops. 😅


We all know it's more like 30-60 days....

I was just being polite.

🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That’s true, but what third component can be added?


That is the question. Buckle? Springbar?

but best would be to just drink German beer with it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> That is the question. Buckle? Springbar?
> 
> but best would be to just drink German beer with it


I’ll add the beer.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ll add the beer.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Weird having no lume whatsoever on a watch. Not even tiny little dots.


Not unheard of for Japanese watches. No lume here either.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

PONG! 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Yowsa.... looks pretty good from that ONE angle you provided, but the view from the side PH posted would make me sad every time I walked up.
> 
> An absolute monstrosity.
> 
> ...


I think it's becoming a thing...🤦🏻


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I think it's becoming a thing...
> View attachment 16359556


This one, and the Panamera equivalent, make sense to me. The roofline is longer and makes more usable interior space (though it’s still not as squared as a wagon/shooting brake). It’s what I would want if MrsBS vetoes a 718 or 911.

After all, this is what I’ve got now, and I’ll keep getting this body style as long as I have a tuba (I've only ever owned hatchbacks).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> PONG! 🤣
> View attachment 16359552


CHOW dick


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> This one, and the Panamera equivalent, make sense to me. The roofline is longer and makes more usable interior space (though it’s still not as squared as a wagon/shooting brake). It’s what I would want if MrsBS vetoes a 718 or 911.
> 
> After all, this is what I’ve got now, and I’ll keep getting this body style as long as I have a tuba (I've only ever owned hatchbacks).
> 
> ...


That Honda hatchback is not a bad looking ride. But that Porsche...🤦🏻
I don't know, call me old fashioned but I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> CHOW dick
> View attachment 16359671


Now where's PF?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> That Honda hatchback is not a bad looking ride. But that Porsche...🤦🏻
> I don't know, call me old fashioned but I just don't see the appeal.


We only had sedans when I was a kid, until we got a Civic wagon. It was great, being able to put my dad's drumset in the back (which meant that a human, instead of the kick drum, could ride in the passenger seat), and eventually my tuba when I was just starting out. So, ever since then, if I go shopping for a car and I'm not sure about its cargo space, I bring my tuba case to see how easily it fits.

I also can't stand the height, and the tippy-ness, of SUVs. I _hate_ driving my wife's CR-V. She's commented how my Civic is "sensitive" to the steering (she never drove my older, modded Civic, though.. lol) and my retort is that her CR-V is too numb. So, then, if I'm in the Porsche showroom and I can choose between a Cayenne SUV and a Panamera wagon, I'll go for the Panamera every time.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Not unheard of for Japanese watches. No lume here either.
> View attachment 16359485


I find that very strange on a sport watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I find that very strange on a sport watch.


Not the way I would have done it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I find that very strange on a sport watch.





King_Neptune said:


> Not the way I would have done it.


I call those "office" or "business" watches. GS is pretty good about separating their sports models and putting lume on all of them.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thought you were gonna post this shot but you're too young...
> View attachment 16355974


The Catch. I saw that game (on TV).


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Yowsa.... looks pretty good from that ONE angle you provided, but the view from the side PH posted would make me sad every time I walked up.
> 
> An absolute monstrosity.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing. A swept/sloped roofline _can _work, and has for decades. But basic styling rules still apply. First and foremost, it has to terminate clearly and sharply. Ford (and Mopar) did these very well back in the 60s. Check out these stunning fastbacks:



















The roofline seems to sweep forever but has a clear and decisive end/transition point. Peep the hard edge and pronounced negative area on the top photo, and the subtle but effective lip spoiler (signaling the sweptback party is over, so to speak) on the bottom one.

What's more, you _CAN_ marry a swept roofline with a two-box design configuration (most SUVs and wagons), but here you must _square off_ (or at least _establish_) the transition, or risk wrecking the rear quarters with a beltline and greenhouse that collapse into one another. The neo-Magnum rendering shows how it _should _be done.










But what do you notice about both of these examples, and the length:height ratios in particular? Not only do they hug the ground, they also have a pronounced _front-sloping _belt-line/profile that preserves the image of power and speed _despite _the sweeping roofline. This works in nature as well. When the proportions are right, it looks fast/masculine even when standing still.










But what you CANNOT, DO NOT, and DARE NOT try is to extend this motif to something that is short (in length), squat, and/or tall. It doesn't f....ing work, and the historical dustbin of automotive flops (or soon to be) if rife with examples:




























No, no, and no! The Venza is the least terrible, but that's not saying much. Pick a godamn lane, you ugly ducklings! Be a car, a "Crossover" SUV (or "tall station wagons" if we're being honest), or an actual wagon or shooting brake. Because these unholy mishmashes need to die. This is NEVER a flattering look, even in nature:














mui.richard said:


> I think it's becoming a thing...🤦🏻
> View attachment 16359556


^This one is actually done _pretty _well, but still looks a bit fussy on the finish, IMO. That cladding also has to go. Has no place on such a lovely vehicle.

Certainly better than:














BarracksSi said:


> This one, and the Panamera equivalent, make sense to me. The roofline is longer and makes more usable interior space (though it’s still not as squared as a wagon/shooting brake). It’s what I would want if MrsBS vetoes a 718 or 911.
> 
> After all, this is what I’ve got now, and I’ll keep getting this body style as long as I have a tuba (I've only ever owned hatchbacks).
> 
> ...


^Yet more proof that when applied to an actual car (not something pretending to be a cute ute), you can still get away with this styling exercise. Good handler too, that one


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> So, then, if I'm in the Porsche showroom and I can choose between a Cayenne SUV and a Panamera wagon, I'll go for the Panamera every time.


For the first time in OoO history the correct answer is NEITHER.
If you ever find yourself getting a new ride in a Porsche showroom, go with a 718 or 911. All the others are posers. 😜


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I can definitely live with a station wagon, some better than others obviously, for the added convenience if nothing else. SUVs are a definite no no.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> For the first time in OoO history the correct answer is NEITHER.
> If you ever find yourself getting a new ride in a Porsche showroom, go with a 718 or 911. All the others are posers. 😜


_Almost _there, bro Dick! 718 (or topless boxster) all day, every day. The 911 is simply on the wrong side of physics (namely f/r weight ratio and engine placement relative to axle position). Stick the hot motors in the Caymans and it'll embarrass the 911 in any contest.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> _Almost _there, bro Dick! 718 (or topless boxster) all day, every day. *The 911 is simply on the wrong side of physics (namely f/r weight ratio and engine placement relative to axle position)*. Stick the hot motors in the Caymans and it'll embarrass the 911 in any contest.


I think at least one guy would disagree. But then again, I doubt anyone of us here handles their cars quite like this guy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> I think at least one guy would disagree. But then again, I doubt anyone of us here handles their cars quite like this guy.


#godfrey
Alright I admit that was cheating a bit - that was no run-of-the-mill 911. 😝


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> _Almost _there, bro Dick! 718 (or topless boxster) all day, every day. The 911 is simply on the wrong side of physics (namely f/r weight ratio and engine placement relative to axle position). Stick the hot motors in the Caymans and it'll embarrass the 911 in any contest.


Going to a Porsche shop and not at least giving the 911 a look is like going to a Rolex AD and not at least looking at a DJ/Sub. It's _THE_ icon.



mui.richard said:


> For the first time in OoO history the correct answer is NEITHER.
> If you ever find yourself getting a new ride in a Porsche showroom, go with a 718 or 911. All the others are posers. 😜


If we go shopping for real, we're coming back with at least two vehicles - an SUV for her and a coupe for me. 90% sure I'd want a cabriolet, too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> For the first time in OoO history the correct answer is NEITHER.
> If you ever find yourself getting a new ride in a Porsche showroom, go with a 718 or 911. All the others are posers.


This!

If you want an SUV or a sedan, go to an SUV or sedan shop.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just took delivery of my Kurono Tokyo Toki.
> 
> Doesn’t look great in my pics, but it is very nice.
> 
> ...


Small at 37mm is like writing on the wall 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> We only had sedans when I was a kid, until we got a Civic wagon. It was great, being able to put my dad's drumset in the back (which meant that a human, instead of the kick drum, could ride in the passenger seat), and eventually my tuba when I was just starting out. So, ever since then, if I go shopping for a car and I'm not sure about its cargo space, I bring my tuba case to see how easily it fits.
> 
> I also can't stand the height, and the tippy-ness, of SUVs. I _hate_ driving my wife's CR-V. She's commented how my Civic is "sensitive" to the steering (she never drove my older, modded Civic, though.. lol) and my retort is that her CR-V is too numb. So, then, if I'm in the Porsche showroom and I can choose between a Cayenne SUV and a Panamera wagon, I'll go for the Panamera every time.


I had a 2017 CRV Touring for a while. It's a great car, but it really has no soul.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waiting in the after-care area after my booster.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Bad photo - nothing but harsh fluorescent lighting and didn’t want to spend too much time on it.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> I think at least one guy would disagree. But then again, I doubt anyone of us here handles their cars quite like this guy.


My uncle went from the Cayman GT4 to the Carrera S (Miami Blue...gorgeous). He says it out handles the Cayman. Of course, that's just one man's opinion. He's asked me to drive both, but I'm not about to set myself up for disappointment whenever I drive something else.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I think it's becoming a thing...🤦🏻
> View attachment 16359556


Shooting Brake? Wagon?

I have to say I like this body style...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Going to a Porsche shop and not at least giving the 911 a look is like going to a Rolex AD and not at least looking at a DJ/Sub. It's _THE_ icon.
> 
> 
> If we go shopping for real, we're coming back with at least two vehicles - an SUV for her and a coupe for me. 90% sure I'd want a cabriolet, too.


So what’s your timeframe on your new Porsche?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I think it's becoming a thing...🤦🏻
> View attachment 16359556





Purple Hayz said:


> ^This one is actually done _pretty _well, but still looks a bit fussy on the finish, IMO. That cladding also has to go. Has no place on such a lovely vehicle.


That's the Cross Turismo, which I guess is their version of a Subaru Legacy wagon. 

They also make it lowered a smidge without the plastic cladding as the Sport Turismo:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So what’s your timeframe on your new Porsche?


Sometime by 2122


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Sometime by 2122


Something for the grandkids? 😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Something for the grandkids? 😅


God willing!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Going to a Porsche shop and not at least giving the 911 a look is like going to a Rolex AD and not at least looking at a DJ/Sub. It's _THE_ icon.


Except that there are no Subs or DJs at any Rolex AD to look at. 😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









This pic makes the Watch look like crap.








This is a bit better.

I’m thinking this watch has only the nice dial colour going for it. And it seems to be in high demand……..

I’ll give it a little more time. I do not have anything like it. But maybe there is a good reason for that. We’ll see.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

After a few drinks, my skin colour should match the watch pretty well.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


I think a dark, moody shot might do this watch some good justice and let the dial color shines through.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dark and moody, under my desk.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> *Dark and moody, under my desk.*


That's just like how I like my women.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> The Catch. I saw that game (on TV).


I lived in SF those days and went down to the Cowboys' hotel before the game. Saw a lot of the players. Pretty cool.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> _Almost _there, bro Dick! 718 (or topless boxster) all day, every day. The 911 is simply on the wrong side of physics (namely f/r weight ratio and engine placement relative to axle position). Stick the hot motors in the Caymans and it'll embarrass the 911 in any contest.


Yeah, but the 911 is way cooler.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> That's just like how I like my women.


I’d prefer her to be happy and cheerful down there. Shouldn’t be a chore for her.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I’d prefer her to be happy and cheerful down there. Shouldn’t be a chore for her.


Well, yeah (but ... ok, I'll stop lol)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I’d prefer her to be happy and cheerful down there. Shouldn’t be a chore for her.


That's why I like women who are very flexible.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I’d prefer her to be happy and cheerful down there. Shouldn’t be a chore for her.


Definitely something to be said for what enthusiasm brings to the table…or under the table.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Definitely something to be said for what enthusiasm brings to the table…or under the table.


Funny you should say that...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

We need more cat pics.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

What do you guys think of the Dodge Ram? My Millionaire friend (I don't know how else to describe him) drives one. He wants me to buy one but I couldn't be bothered spending money on tank like that. I guess it's like me trying to get him to buy a nice watch. Just different opinions.

He visited me the other day and gives me his Pepsi turtle that I helped him buy and his old SKX007 and asked me to sell them, knowing I am into watches. I said I would but after looking at them, I thought it would be easier for me to offer him a price and decide what to do with them.

I offered him $200AUD for both and will decide what to do. I will probably sell both.

He is beginning to understand WISdom a little as his wife asked me if I can source her a Garmin. He spoke before I had a chance to say anything, He said that people like Pete are more into mechanical watches, not electronic devices.

He doesn't want any mechanical watches as he could not be bothered keeping them wound, he is into eco-drive.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Dark and moody, under my desk.


Monica Lewinsky? 🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> Monica Lewinsky? 🤣


GF, @BigSeikoFan beat me to the punch!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

We owned a 2011 Ram 2500 heavy duty quad cab Laramie edition. We loved it...until the engine had a hydrostatic seizure and turned it into a giant paperweight while we spent the next 15 months arguing with insurance and shady engine builders.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Some recent watch pics...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We need more cat pics.
> View attachment 16361167


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pete26 said:


> He doesn't want any mechanical watches as he could not be bothered keeping them wound, he is into eco-drive.


You're a good man, Pete.

Not everyone would stick by a friend with this many serious character defects.

Hat's off to you!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 16361337


I agree with your cat.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> You're a good man, Pete.
> 
> Not everyone would stick by a friend with this many serious character defects.
> 
> Hat's off to you!


I won't even mention his politics.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Funny you should say that...
> View attachment 16361158





mav said:


> GF, @BigSeikoFan beat me to the punch!


That SUCKS!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> We owned a 2011 Ram 2500 heavy duty quad cab Laramie edition. We loved it...until the engine had a hydrostatic seizure and turned it into a giant paperweight while we spent the next 15 months arguing with insurance and shady engine builders.


Apparently, that sucks too!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> We owned a 2011 Ram 2500 heavy duty quad cab Laramie edition. We loved it...until the engine had *a hydrostatic seizure* and turned it into a giant paperweight while we spent the next 15 months arguing with insurance and shady engine builders.


What's that?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's that?


It's when a liquid fills the cylinders and pistons brake and/or the connecting rods are bent while in the the compression cycle. This usually happens when the car is immersed in water and the air intake is submerged; that's why off-road cars often have a snorkle installed


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's when a liquid fills the cylinders and pistons brake and/or the connecting rods are bent while in the the compression cycle. This usually happens when the car is immersed in water and the air intake is submerged; that's why off-road cars often have a snorkle installed
> 
> View attachment 16362245


Thanks.

I guess that's why they call water an incompressible fluid.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Keith and family. Tough to believe the young lady in the middle is his granddaughter...









I suddenly feel very old...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's that?


It’s usually something that we riceburners have to worry about when we add cold air intakes behind the bumper near ground level.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, but the 911 is way cooler.


air or water


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> We owned a 2011 Ram 2500 heavy duty quad cab Laramie edition. We loved it...until the engine had a hydrostatic seizure and turned it into a giant paperweight while we spent the next 15 months arguing with insurance and shady engine builders.


Same with my inlaws. Fun at first. Then when it developed engine problems…. Now it takes up space in their garage. Good thing they have a huge garage.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> What do you guys think of the Dodge Ram? My Millionaire friend (I don't know how else to describe him) drives one. He wants me to buy one but I couldn't be bothered spending money on tank like that. I guess it's like me trying to get him to buy a nice watch. Just different opinions.





Pongster said:


> Same with my inlaws. Fun at first. Then when it developed engine problems…. Now it takes up space in their garage. Good thing they have a huge garage.


Never mind a garage — I wouldn’t get a truck like that unless I lived out in farm country and could park it next to my barn. Even in my suburbs, something that size is more of a liability than a utility.

I’ll bet that most of the full-size pickups in my area are SDTs. (Small-dick trucks)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Never mind a garage — I wouldn’t get a truck like that unless I lived out in farm country and could park it next to my barn. Even in my suburbs, something that size is more of a liability than a utility.
> 
> I’ll bet that most of the full-size pickups in my area are SDTs. (Small-dick trucks)


When they first had it, all our kids would of course rather ride with my in laws than us on long trips. Made for a quieter ride for us.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> air or water


Indifferent. So long as it's naturally aspirated.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

One of three pieces that i got right after the pandemic started. And which if not for the pandemic, i think i wouldnt have now.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> One of three pieces that i got right after the pandemic started. And which if not for the pandemic, i think i wouldnt have now.
> View attachment 16362598


Minute repeater?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keeping this on the rubber strap a bit longer!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> That SUCKS!


Did anybody other than me notice that the wow emoji could have been made for this conversation?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> One of three pieces that i got right after the pandemic started. And which if not for the pandemic, i think i wouldnt have now.
> View attachment 16362598


You don’t like it enough? I like how stealthy it is — not a soul would guess that it’ll ding the time on command.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I guess that's why they call water an incompressible fluid.


And we still have no clue how the water got in the cylinders.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> You don’t like it enough? I like how stealthy it is — not a soul would guess that it’ll ding the time on command.


Nope. I like it very much.

it was just too far in my watch plan. But accelerated it due to pandemic. So if no pandemic, i might have gotten it in a couple of years still.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Minute repeater?


Yep


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I lived in SF those days and went down to the Cowboys' hotel before the game. Saw a lot of the players. Pretty cool.


Long, long time ago wasn’t it?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Yep


Nice!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugman said:


> Did anybody other than me notice that the wow emoji could have been made for this conversation?
> View attachment 16362723


I’ll have to save that emoji 








Along with this one


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Traditional tsukemen!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I lived in SF those days and went down to the Cowboys' hotel before the game. Saw a lot of the players. Pretty cool.


I’m just now remembering when we went to play the opening for a Panthers game and we were in the tunnel area while some of the players walked by. We were fully grown adults, of course (a number of us were taking up CrossFit as a hobby), but holy shyt, these players were BIG. Really drove home that the pros are like the best 5% of the first string of college all-stars — at that level, you can grind all you want and show lots of heart, but if you don’t have the genetics that make you bigger and faster, you won’t make it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Traditional tsukemen!


Perfect weather for it too! Unnaturally cloudy for LA or we‘re just spoiled here.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Sugman said:


> Mon oncle est passé de la Cayman GT4 à la Carrera S (Miami Blue... magnifique). Il dit que cela gère le Cayman. Bien sûr, ce n'est que l'opinion d'un homme. Il m'a demandé de conduire les deux, mais je ne suis pas sur le point de me préparer à la déception chaque fois que je conduis autre chose.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Work week finally at an end


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Work week finally at an end


Demo Day for us. Need to keep our environment stable, so no code updates for the morning, at least. I'm also almost done doing my first release to Prod, so it's been a good week for me. (knock on wood!)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's when a liquid fills the cylinders and pistons brake and/or the connecting rods are bent while in the the compression cycle. This usually happens when the car is immersed in water and the air intake is submerged; that's why off-road cars often have a snorkle installed
> 
> View attachment 16362245


I used to work for MB USA where they built some Unimogs for the US Navy Seabees. Not the military version, but note the location of the diesel's intake and exhaust (above the cab).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

PFEN said:


> View attachment 16364055


I'd settle for this as my commuter car. I might even forego the train.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Demo Day for us. Need to keep our environment stable, so no code updates for the morning, at least. I'm also almost done doing my first release to Prod, so it's been a good week for me. (knock on wood!)


Are you a developer?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> I used to work for MB USA where they built some Unimogs for the US Navy Seabees. Not the military version, but note the location of the diesel's intake and exhaust (above the cab).


Now this is a BAD ASS truck!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> I used to work for MB USA where they built some Unimogs for the US Navy Seabees. Not the military version, but note the location of the diesel's intake and exhaust (above the cab).


Makes my P/U look like a child's toy! I am feeling decidedly less manly atm.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Makes my P/U look like a child's toy! I am feeling decidedly less manly atm.


Don’t worry, I used to have a mini. Still got one for the kids to use.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Error.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Are you a developer?


That's my job title, though I feel like I'm just copying (and sometimes fixing) what people built ahead of me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> Now this is a BAD ASS truck!


Dont forget the GM Topkick










and the Freightliner pickup


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Perfect weather for it too! Unnaturally cloudy for LA or we‘re just spoiled here.


Probably a bit of both … beautiful day today, though!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

And a Ford F650


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My god you’re right! A better explanation is that Seiko sent a team to England to study English waves.


Or the design team just photos hopped the dial with that wave stock footage


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I’m just now remembering when we went to play the opening for a Panthers game and we were in the tunnel area while some of the players walked by. We were fully grown adults, of course (a number of us were taking up CrossFit as a hobby), but holy shyt, these players were BIG. Really drove home that the pros are like the best 5% of the first string of college all-stars — at that level, you can grind all you want and show lots of heart, but if you don’t have the genetics that make you bigger and faster, you won’t make it.


The scary part is that not only are they bigger than you, they will run circles around you. Even the 300 lb. linemen... 😳


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> At home on an Italian Colareb.


Either the dial is messing with the white balance of the photo or you and it are the same pink flesh tone


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The scary part is that not only are they bigger than you, they will run circles around you. Even the 300 lb. linemen... 😳


That's what blows my mind. You never notice in the games because they're all as fast as each other, so there's no Average Guy as a reference point. Or pro basketball — my 6'4" dad still looks tall among us mortals and he played center in a church league, but he's a pipsqueak around NBA players (Muggsy aside).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Either the dial is messing with the white balance of the photo or you and it are the same pink flesh tone


Simple explanation - he's been drinking...🍷


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> That's what blows my mind. You never notice in the games because they're all as fast as each other, so there's no Average Guy as a reference point. Or pro basketball — my 6'4" dad still looks tall among us mortals and he played center in a church league, but he's a pipsqueak around NBA players (Muggsy aside).


Exactly. My great nephew who played in the Rose Bowl this year for Utah was an absolute BEAST in high school. His reel is full of 50+ yard rushes, punt returns, pick 6 interceptions, Etc. He was a man among boys. Goes to Div. 1 NCAA...and he's a pretty good special teams guy.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> I used to work for MB USA where they built some Unimogs for the US Navy Seabees. Not the military version, but note the location of the diesel's intake and exhaust (above the cab).


LOVE ME SOME UNIMOG!


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd settle for this as my commuter car. I might even forego the train.




it is still necessary that the trains leave and arrive on time... which is far from reality in france. if it's not the strikes, it's the breakdowns... and when you arrive on time... only the pleasure of a Belgian abaye beer.

cheers..

not that I didn't have a train to catch.
Simply celebrate the return of 'Madame' and _the car _without the slightest incident !! 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Exactly. My great nephew who played in the Rose Bowl this year for Utah was an absolute BEAST in high school. His reel is full of 50+ yard rushes, punt returns, pick 6 interceptions, Etc. He was a man among boys. Goes to Div. 1 NCAA...and he's a pretty good special teams guy.


There's a similar thing in the music world, too. You can be the best player in your high school, then you get to a decent college and you're average _for a freshman_ — never mind being unable to hang with the seniors and post-grads who've been working on the basics for a thousand days straight. Professional player? Who doesn't have to use an education gig to pay the bills? Yeah, good luck. (just be in the right place at the right time and meet the right person like I did)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> LOVE ME SOME UNIMOG!


IIRC, this is the version we built in Hampton, VA in the late 1980's.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Simple explanation - he's been drinking...


That’s true too!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Bro-in-law showing the guts of the batteries they’ll be making at his factory. No cobalt or nickel in their formula, apparently. Their target market is storage for homes and buildings, and potentially heavy equipment — the stuff is less energy-dense than what you get in phones and EVs, but also more stable.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Bro-in-law showing the guts of the batteries they’ll be making at his factory. No cobalt or nickel in their formula, apparently. Their target market is storage for homes and buildings, and potentially heavy equipment — the stuff is less energy-dense than what you get in phones and EVs, but also more stable.
> 
> View attachment 16366077


Is it too late to get in on the ground floor!?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Never mind a garage — I wouldn’t get a truck like that unless I lived out in farm country and could park it next to my barn. Even in my suburbs, something that size is more of a liability than a utility.
> 
> I’ll bet that most of the full-size pickups in my area are SDTs. (Small-dick trucks)


It barely fits in his garage. I'm waiting for the novelty to wear off. He claims that he bought it to tow his custom made caravan. He joined a local Facebook RAM club and has been on an outing with them.

I helped him buy the turtle because for years he owned a 6309 that he bought when we were in Grade 12. He bought the SKX007 to replace it when he lost it in the surf, but had to take it back under warranty. He didn't know that it wasn't a winding movement.

He's like 99% of the population and doesn't' want to spend much on watches though he could easily afford them. At his 60th one of his neighbours wore a Breitling Superocean. I bet I was the only one there who noticed it.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> I used to work for MB USA where they built some Unimogs for the US Navy Seabees. Not the military version, but note the location of the diesel's intake and exhaust (above the cab).


My millionaire friend's sons in the army here and they all hate these. Said they were lemons.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Is it too late to get in on the ground floor!?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Simple explanation - he's been drinking...🍷


ahh, good old alcohol dehydrogenase deficiency, eh? Had a roomie in college with that, he used to challenge his genetics once a year to get in one more shot before total collapse.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

We need more Omega pics here


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Out with my lady tonight. She seems to like my Toki.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Out with my lady tonight. She seems to like my Toki.


Tell her it’s the Seiji that’s supposed to be for women


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

another thread soliciting opinions on omega









Opinion on fit of this Omega


I had a half-link added at the Omega Boutique. Please comment on the following image. The watch is perfectly centered on my wrist, but the clasp is completely offset to the right side of my wrist. I have many watches and the clasp always ends-up directly on the center of my wrist. Shouldn't...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Out with my lady tonight. She seems to like my Toki.


Too easy.

Hope you guys had a nice night out.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Saturday!








Six games over 3 days! Love this time of year!!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

4yr old (J). We're snuggled up watching SpongeBob while it snows outside.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too easy.
> 
> Hope you guys had a nice night out.


It was very nice, thanks BSF.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16367132
> 
> 
> 4yr old (J). We're snuggled up watching SpongeBob while it snows outside.


Definitely the best times! Better than them teen years!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ready for the NFL Playoffs


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Ready for the NFL Playoffs
> View attachment 16367185


That RGM 222 with the Hamilton pocket watch movement is a heckuva nice watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> That RGM 222 with the Hamilton pocket watch movement is a heckuva nice watch.


America’s watch. For America’s game.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This guy Patrick has the best job in the world!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Where is everybody?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody?
> View attachment 16368230


Watching football


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

In the car, waiting for my lady.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody?
> View attachment 16368230


Dropped my GMT off for service at my AD. Put my name on the “list” for (1) steel Daytona (lol); (2) OP41 green; and (3) Milgauss Z blue (actually possible). 

Also checked out some Radiomirs, but don’t feel like spending on another watch at this point aside from the Crown or “holy trinity” (which is still kind of out of my range, as I’m really trying to save for a condo/house… which is tough on the west side in LA….) 

Also, although my M4 lease isn’t up until November, already thinking about the new G80 M3, with my build nearing the $90k mark (yikes!). And this car I would likely lease-to-buy or finance.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dropped my GMT off for service at my AD. Put my name on the “list” for (1) steel Daytona (lol); (2) OP41 green; and (3) Milgauss Z blue (actually possible).
> 
> Also checked out some Radiomirs, but don’t feel like spending on another watch at this point aside from the Crown or “holy trinity” (which is still kind of out of my range, as I’m really trying to save for a condo/house… which is tough on the west side in LA….)
> 
> Also, although my M4 lease isn’t up until November, already thinking about the new G80 M3, with my build nearing the $90k mark (yikes!). And this car I would likely lease-to-buy or finance.


I put my name down on a Rolex Sub-Date in March 2019, and still haven't heard anything. I tried to put my name down for an Air-king and they said only one watch per person.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody?
> View attachment 16368230


I've been researching and making plans! Jan 2024 is the goal to have enough income streams to augment my salary enough so I can get the Mrs some land and a house outside of the city.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pete26 said:


> I put my name down on a Rolex Sub-Date in March 2019, and still haven't heard anything. I tried to put my name down for an Air-king and they said only one watch per person.


Lol, I'm such a #lilwig. My name is on the list for a SS Tudor Black Bay Chronograph.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I put my name down on a Rolex Sub-Date in March 2019, and still haven't heard anything. I tried to put my name down for an Air-king and they said only one watch per person.


One watch per person sounds kinda weird. At my AD, I feel like they want to sell you as many watches as they can, they just have some internal priority list :/


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody?
> View attachment 16368230


Househusband-ing


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still dressing like grandma...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Went to another Asian meat-on-a-stick place.








Beer dispenser. And look at the drink my lady ordered - Vitasoy (malt flavor) with an inverted mini-bottle of Baileys! Weird but kinda good!








Interesting wall decor - look at the woman upstairs- she’s selling watches. She has much stock than a Rolex AD certainly.















And here was dessert - 3 grapes and a strawberry on a stick, with hard candy floss spun around it. Kinda fun.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> I've been researching and making plans! Jan 2024 is the goal to have enough income streams to augment my salary enough so I can get the Mrs some land and a house outside of the city.


Why? Kicking her out of the house?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Why? Kicking her out of the house?


I just asked her and she said I could go with her!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Went to another Asian meat-on-a-stick place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool looking spot!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Omega!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where is everybody?
> View attachment 16368230


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Househusband-ing
> 
> View attachment 16368316


Taking the "putting yourself into the Mrs' _shoes_" a bit too literally there aren't you? 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Went to another Asian meat-on-a-stick place.
> 
> Beer dispenser. And look at the drink my lady ordered - Vitasoy (malt flavor) with an inverted mini-bottle of Baileys! Weird but kinda good!
> 
> ...


I HAVE to ask - what were they thinking when they came up with that idea for the dessert!

Fuss around a stick with a strawberry on top?

And we thought this was bad enough...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I HAVE to ask - what were they thinking when they came up with that idea for the dessert!
> 
> Fuss around a stick with a strawberry on top?
> 
> ...


Alright, I did NOT see that at the time!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Three Playoff Games Sunday!









Cowboys in for a tough game today. Go Cowboys!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Compliments of Mrs. BSF.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478180477282537472


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I don't usually pull for the 49ers but they're my favorite team today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Taking the "putting yourself into the Mrs' _shoes_" a bit too literally there aren't you?


They were five bucks at H Mart


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dropped my GMT off for service at my AD. Put my name on the “list” for (1) steel Daytona (lol); (2) OP41 green; and (3) Milgauss Z blue (actually possible).
> 
> Also checked out some Radiomirs, but don’t feel like spending on another watch at this point aside from the Crown or “holy trinity” (which is still kind of out of my range, as I’m really trying to save for a condo/house… which is tough on the west side in LA….)
> 
> Also, although my M4 lease isn’t up until November, already thinking about the new G80 M3, with my build nearing the $90k mark (yikes!). And this car I would likely lease-to-buy or finance.


I think you have a good chance at getting the OP or the Milgause. The Milgause Z blue is fantastic!

Good luck with the house. If I can, so can you!

Do you already have a preferred dealer? If not, I can refer you to mine. He’s the best. I got my CS at a 20% off MSRP discount.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

It’s Deebo time!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Compliments of Mrs. BSF.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478180477282537472


MrsBS, as part of her schooling, spends two days a week on-site at a local hospital to get practice doing sonograms on real patients (as in, genuinely unhealthy, so she can see what blood clots really look like, how to work with patients in pain, etc).

Lately, she hasn’t been allowed to do as many scans because more and more patients are covid-positive. Students like her aren’t allowed in the room with airborne-disease-isolated patients like them.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> I think you have a good chance at getting the OP or the Milgause. The Milgause Z blue is fantastic!
> 
> Good luck with the house. If I can, so can you!
> 
> Do you already have a preferred dealer? If not, I can refer you to mine. He’s the best. I got my CS at a 20% off MSRP discount.


Thank you! And wow, that’s a steal! I’ve been using Bob Smith in Calabasas. I’ve tended to stay away from Beverly Hills and Santa Monica (at least in BH they’re so used to anyone walking in willing to pay msrp or above to have the car “now”, they’ve become super snooty), but I actually had a good service experience at Santa Monica when I got a flat tire (needed a new tire asap and my service was due in a month, so they did the service at the same time, no appointment). 

I was recommended a dealer in Monrovia/Aracadia on Bimmerpost and went for service a couple of times with my old car years ago. They were absolutely great, but just a SUPER far schlep to get there…


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh come on! [sigh] IBTf...ing power outage


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Today's watch in Cowboys blue.









Go Cowboys!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Alright, I did NOT see that at the time!


And now you can't unsee it! 😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> And now you can't unsee it!


Thank you for that.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Oh come on! [sigh] IBTf...ing power outage
> 
> 
> View attachment 16369524


I’m in East Tennessee and don’t want to shovel. I’m planning ahead.









May as well relax and let it snow.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Go Cowboys!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Go Cowboys!
> View attachment 16370119


Looking a bit blue in the face there, bro BSF. And we can hardly make out the watch.

Oh and cheerleaders, please


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Three Playoff Games Sunday!
> View attachment 16368952
> 
> 
> Cowboys in for a tough game today. Go Cowboys!!


And America’s Team getting smacked


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Maybe Dallas should just keep it’s Special Teams in.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I woke up from my nap and turned on the 49ers/Cowboys game at the beginning of the 4th. I think that was a good choice.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Annnnnd over. #3kneesandout


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnd over. #3kneesandout


And I was wrong


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good game @BigSeikoFan! And special shoutout to the ref! 🤣


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Yeah, way to hustle there, ref


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> One watch per person sounds kinda weird. At my AD, I feel like they want to sell you as many watches as they can, they just have some internal priority list :/


I know it does. I had my name at another AD and they didn't flinch when I bought my Datejust. This maybe the Rolex Boutique's policy. I wouldn't have thought that they would sell to grey dealers being affiliated with Rolex directly either but I suspect that they are. They told me that they get from 4-6 Sub dates per year and that it will be. long time until I get one.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I know it does. I had my name at another AD and they didn't flinch when I bought my Datejust. This maybe the Rolex Boutique's policy. I wouldn't have thought that they would sell to grey dealers being affiliated with Rolex directly either but I suspect that they are. They told me that they get from 4-6 Sub dates per year and that it will be. long time until I get one.


Definitely not a fan of this AD “game” currently, but I doubt I’ll ever buy from the grey market


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Alleghretti. That was beautiful. Big Ole lineman blocks TJ Watt, throws him to the ground, spins and catches a TD pass.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Good game @BigSeikoFan! And special shoutout to the ref! 🤣


But weird for Boys to call a run play


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Alleghretti. That was beautiful. Big Ole lineman blocks TJ Watt, throws him to the ground, spins and catches a TD pass.


And in another series, TE takes the snap and throws a TD pass. Andy Reid just playing.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Definitely not a fan of this AD “game” currently, but I doubt I’ll ever buy from the grey market


No neither will I.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

After yoga in the morning and a ridiculous martial arts workout in the evening… treated myself!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> After yoga in the morning and a ridiculous martial arts workout in the evening… treated myself!


Dig the brew, bro Sam. Was my favorite Japanese beer for many years, though I've kinda taken a liking to Suntory more recently.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Dig the brew, bro Sam. Was my favorite Japanese beer for many years, though I've kinda taken a liking to Suntory more recently.


Asahi is actually my go-to. 

Unfortunately, it appears most Sapporo sold in the US is brewed at their Canadian or Wisconsin brewery (learned this tonight when the bottle said product of Canada and brewed in Canada, not Japan)

Definitely enjoyed it tho! And ito-en is one of my favorite teas! I love simple brewed, unsweetened ice tea. Had a liter bottle every week when I was abroad in Tokyo


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> But weird for Boys to call a run play


I thought it was a weird decision too. It was a really good game and I was quite nervous as the Cowboys came storming back and had a real chance to win. The 49ers just outlasted them at the end. 

No matter what happens from here, I’ll appreciate Jimmy G’s contribution as QB. When he’s healthy, he’s one of the best out there despite his one or two maddening plays per game.

I do wonder if they somehow go all the way and win the SB, does the 49ers try to keep Jimmy G?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> After yoga in the morning and a ridiculous martial arts workout in the evening… treated myself!


#treatyoself


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> And in another series, TE takes the snap and throws a TD pass. Andy Reid just playing.


Godfrey

in an interview, Mahomes saidAlleghretti was the fifth option in that play. Everybody was just covered. Wasnt designed for the Big Guard.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And I think the Kelce play was meant for Mahomes as the first option on the left.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> in an interview, Mahomes saidAlleghretti was the fifth option in that play. Everybody was just covered. Wasnt designed for the Big Guard.


Which makes it even sweeter for the big man to make the clutch catch!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Art.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> No neither will I.


+2 and another aspect is the number of very high grade counterfeits out there that could possibly slip through even an honest gray dealer. Thus far the only AD counterfeit I’ve heard of was a customer who returned his Rolex to his AD but not until after he had taken the original movement out and replaced with a counterfeit.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> ...Thus far the only AD counterfeit I’ve heard of was a customer who returned his Rolex to his AD but not until after he had taken the original movement out and replaced with a counterfeit.


Sheesh! Just one more reason, albeit bizarre, that ADs are careful who they sell to. Scammers will look at all the angles.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> Sheesh! Just one more reason, albeit bizarre, that ADs are careful who they sell to. Scammers will look at all the angles.


Probably the best pathway is a no returns policy allowed by anyone who sells a Rolex, whether an individual or business . It is for this very reason I wouldn’t sell any Rolex I now own to anyone other than to a well established business or to someone I know well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta vent.

$160 million dollar FRAUD, choke artist, slow thinker, can't read defenses, can't throw with anticipation, afraid to run, afraid to take chances. Only a front runner; gets smaller as the spotlight gets brighter. Him saying he has to play better is nothing more than lip service; laughing all the way to the bank. Everyone knows what he is now; someone you can't and mustn't count on. Pathetic. I despise him.

I hope Jerry has a stroke every time he has to sign Dak's check.

The only good thing is that Jerry will die before he sees another championship. Schadenfreude!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta vent.
> 
> $160 million dollar FRAUD, choke artist, slow thinker, can't read defenses, can't throw with anticipation, afraid to run, afraid to take chances. Only a front runner; gets smaller as the spotlight gets brighter. Him saying he has to play better is nothing more than lip service; laughing all the way to the bank. Everyone knows what he is now; someone you can't and mustn't count on. Pathetic. I despise him.
> 
> ...


Tony Romo Mk. II, bro.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Why don’t all watches have this? IWC does this too.

Omega’s is not as convenient but okay, but ugly when extended. And it’s only on divers.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Why don’t all watches have this? IWC does this too.
> 
> Omega’s is not as convenient but okay, but ugly when extended. And it’s only on divers.


My chronoscope has one: pictured left next to new speedy bracelet:










I imagine this will come in quite handy during the summer months, which really need to arrive soon, damn it!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta vent.
> 
> $160 million dollar FRAUD, choke artist, slow thinker, can't read defenses, can't throw with anticipation, afraid to run, afraid to take chances. Only a front runner; gets smaller as the spotlight gets brighter. Him saying he has to play better is nothing more than lip service; laughing all the way to the bank. Everyone knows what he is now; someone you can't and mustn't count on. Pathetic. I despise him.
> 
> ...


Jerry has got to relinquish day-to-day control over this team for them to have any chance. Unfortunately that's easier said than done.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Jerry has got to relinquish day-to-day control over this team for them to have any chance. Unfortunately that's easier said than done.


That will happen when they hand out fleece jackets in hell....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> I imagine this will come in quite handy during the summer months, which really need to arrive soon, damn it!


Something to look forward to.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just started watching the 1980s classic, "Miami Vice." Don Johnson is wearing sweet clothes, a Day/Date, and driving a (replica) 1972 Ferrari Daytona. 

So he was basically PF minus the cop badge (and of course PF's Ferrari was real).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something to look forward to.
> View attachment 16372772


Would love to bump into her sometime. I imagine it would be a bouncy experience.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Some things to look forward to.
> View attachment 16372772


Fify.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something to look forward to.
> View attachment 16372772


Still the best thread on WUS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something to look forward to.
> View attachment 16372772


Definitely my tempo.  

With that said, some in the PH clan are enjoying this cold, miserable mess


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Would love to bump into her sometime. I imagine it would be a bouncy experience.


You need to upgrade your bumpers


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> You need to upgrade your bumpers


She’s got enough give to keep us both safe I imagine.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> She’s got enough give to keep us both safe I imagine.


There’s only one way to find out.

wait, are those bumpers or airbags?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Trying something new:








Sorta like Baileys, but not the same. I like it!

Very Canadian.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Full moon tonight


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Why don’t all watches have this? IWC does this too.
> 
> Omega’s is not as convenient but okay, but ugly when extended. And it’s only on divers.


Personally I'd rather have an Easylink extension. Just as handy for the summer months yet no added bulk in the clasp.

And no I don't like the Sub's Glidelock, not one bit. That clasp is so long it feels awkward on my small wrist, I'd imagine it's probably fine on fellows with larger wrists.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Would love to bump into her sometime. I imagine it would be a bouncy experience.


Imagine? I think that photo left little to the imagination...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I'd rather have an Easylink extension. Just as handy for the summer months yet no added bulk in the clasp.
> 
> And no I don't like the Sub's Glidelock, not one bit. That clasp is so long it feels awkward on my small wrist, I'd imagine it's probably fine on fellows with larger wrists.


I like the Easylink too. But what bulk?








I do like the glidelock. It is long but doesn’t bother me.













#twss


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Imagine? I think that photo left little to the imagination...


I imagining the impact in slow motion when she bumps into me. Wucka wucka wucka.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Why don’t all watches have this? IWC does this too.
> 
> Omega’s is not as convenient but okay, but ugly when extended. And it’s only on divers.


This clasp and bracelet are manufactured by the same manufacturer that made the IWC clasp/bracelet and the clasp/bracelet of the ALS Odysseus.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

T-Touch today...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I like the Easylink too. But what bulk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is long too...but it's so light it doesn't bother me one bit. 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> There’s only one way to find out.
> 
> wait, are those bumpers or airbags?


Tough call.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

No tough calls here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> No tough calls here.
> View attachment 16373619


I can check and make the call


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I'd rather have an Easylink extension. Just as handy for the summer months yet no added bulk in the clasp.
> 
> And no I don't like the Sub's Glidelock, not one bit. That clasp is so long it feels awkward on my small wrist, I'd imagine it's probably fine on fellows with larger wrists.


I’ve not had a negative experience on my scrawny 6.5” flat wrist with the Glidelock from my 116600 SD4K, nor from my 114060 SubC while I owned it. Different strokes for different folks I guess. However the Easylink extensions on my 39mm Explorer Mk2 and 40mm Air-King are no doubt more practical than the Glidelock extension on my SD4K since I don’t dive.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I’ve not had a negative experience on my scrawny 6.5” flat wrist with the Glidelock from my 116600 SD4K, nor from my 114060 SubC while I owned it. Different strokes for different folks I guess. However the Easylink extensions on my 39mm Explorer Mk2 and 40mm Air-King are no doubt more practical than the Glidelock extension on my SD4K *since I don’t dive.*


Exactly. Such is why I much prefer the Easylink extension system over the Glidelock. 👍🏻


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That will happen when they hand out fleece jackets in hell....


HAHAHA

Just a total lack of football IQ from McCarthy, Moore to Dak and everyone else on the Cowboys' offense at the end there.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Just a total lack of football IQ from McCarthy, Moore to Dak and everyone else on the Cowboys' offense at the end there.


So much for my comment about the pros being “the top 5 percent of college All-Stars”


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Working from home, today!










On the topic, I do like Omega’s iteration of the glide lock-type clasp. Works well for me and does not extend out too long.


----------



## Kusheba (12 mo ago)

Nuweling amazed. Sick watches and a great conversation. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just bid $10 on this old Longines at a local auction. It ends on Feb 1st so fingers crossed. It says14K gold on the back but that could mean plated? If only there were a group of watch experts...lol


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16374769
> 
> 
> Just bid $10 on this old Longines at a local auction. It ends on Feb 1st so fingers crossed. It says14K gold on the back but that could mean plated? If only there were a group of watch experts...lol


She's in good shape for her age. A good wet sanding and polishing of the crystal and I think it'd look lovely. IIRC Longines was a far more premium brand back then, so it might _not _be plated.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Plus I really like saying "Longines."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16374769
> 
> 
> Just bid $10 on this old Longines at a local auction. It ends on Feb 1st so fingers crossed. It says14K gold on the back but that could mean plated? If only there were a group of watch experts...lol


Might be worth more than $10! I like it! Might not be plated as Bro PH said. You gonna check back if you are outbid?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Might be worth more than $10! I like it! Might not be plated as Bro PH said. You gonna check back if you are outbid?












Here"s a shot of the back.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16374884
> 
> 
> Here"s a shot of the back.


Given the amount of wear a caseback typically gets, I'd be shocked if it wasn't (solid) gold at this point. Hopefully others will chime in. Bro Pong where u at?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Given the amount of wear a caseback typically gets, I'd be shocked if it wasn't (solid) gold at this point. Hopefully others will chime in. Bro Pong where u at?


Am here but am no expert. I just listen in.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If it were plated, would it have hallmarks? What were the rules then?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16374884
> 
> 
> Here"s a shot of the back.


I think back then the hallmarks for plating/gold content is on the inside of the caseback.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And it says so if plated. If no “plated” or “plaque”, it means solid gold?

although, gold capping was also common then. Just not sure what the hallmark would be.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just finished a meeting with a blazer but wearing shorts and barefoot. But most important, was wearing a watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Kusheba said:


> Nuweling amazed. Sick watches and a great conversation. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> View attachment 16374710


I like flowers too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My Baume. But just steel. And not gold.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I think i have a gold plated Longines. Just lazy to get it.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I'd ask the auction place for more pics, especially of the movement, etc. But if they take more pics they always add them to the listing and I've wound up getting outbid on items with them because the extra pics drew more bidders. Lol


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Fwiw, my dad’s Omega from 1968 says “10k GF”, where GF = gold-filled. I’d reckon that if the Longines doesn’t say “GF” then it’s probably solid 14k. There may be another mark that would designate gold-capped, but I’m not sure.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> I'd ask the auction place for more pics, especially of the movement, etc. But if they take more pics they always add them to the listing and I've wound up getting outbid on items with them because the extra pics drew more bidders. Lol


If you like it enough, i would say go for it. Whether gold plated, gold filled, gold capped or solid gold.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Thoughts on this new re-release from PD?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Didnt notice the date/day change. Must be instantaneous.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Thoughts on this new re-release from PD?


One of my “watch friends” locally i think has that PD’s original issue as his first watch. So the watch boxes of his i have seen, his various QPs (AP, PP, IWC, ALS) hang around with his PD.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Thoughts on this new re-release from PD?


Perfect for your '"call sign"! 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And this latest release from Zenith definitely screams "Harvey"!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> And this latest release from Zenith definitely screams "Harvey"!
> View attachment 16376086


A friend wants to get one. Not sure if it will be available here locally though. We only got our first chronomaster sport last month.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> A friend wants to get one. Not sure if it will be available here locally though. We only got our first chronomaster sport last month.


I still haven't seen one Chronomaster Sport here in Hong Kong, not that I'm really looking.


----------



## Kusheba (12 mo ago)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> And this latest release from Zenith definitely screams "Harvey"!
> View attachment 16376086


Is it weird that I kinda like that… Don’t think I’d ever wear it, but I could appreciate it if I saw it in the wild or in a showroom


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Thoughts on this new re-release from PD?


I generally don’t like all-black, but that one I could go for! I like it!

The red Chrono hand makes it! Matches my car!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> And this latest release from Zenith definitely screams "Harvey"!
> View attachment 16376086


Interesting but not for me. Harvey? Was it that Hollywood predator’s watch? Or Harvey Dent — Two Face?


----------



## Kusheba (12 mo ago)

My favorite Chrono. It looks sharp with a shirt and suit, has clean and simple lines, and fits under the cuff.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Interesting but not for me. Harvey? Was it that Hollywood predator’s watch? Or Harvey Dent — Two Face?


I was thinking Harvey Dent...not familiar with the other one.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Thoughts on this new re-release from PD?


Might be weird, but I usually stick to “if I don’t own the brand, don’t but the merch” when it comes to watches and the like. 

I don’t think I could ever buy anything PD unless I had a Porsche. I would just feel weird. 

I did but a Ferrari Fountain pen from the design museum in London when I visited the Ferrari exhibit, but that’s about it. I’d never buy sunglasses or a watch, or clothing that blatantly markets Ferrari unless I owned one or was somehow else affiliated with the company. 

Just a weird thing for me, I guess!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I was thinking Harvey Dent...not familiar with the other one.
> View attachment 16376731


I was thinking Dent, too!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Kusheba (12 mo ago)

I like this one. Cleaner, subtle and more legible with more complications.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I was thinking Harvey Dent...not familiar with the other one.
> View attachment 16376731


Weinstein!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Weinstein!


Is he “two-faced” though; or just a scumbag?


----------



## Kusheba (12 mo ago)

Pongster said:


> I like flowers too.


🅿


----------



## Kusheba (12 mo ago)

Flowers and watches are ideal for the ladies. And I am a lover and not a fighter!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mav said:


> Thoughts on this new re-release from PD?


Does it still use 7750 or SW?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Does it still use 7750 or SW?


register layout and day/date pos. suggest the latter, but I imagine PD tweaked it a bit.

_EDIT: apparently a new (but likely still 7750 based) movement with flyback capability and COSC specs. Nice!_


----------



## Kusheba (12 mo ago)

Pete26 said:


> Does it still use 7750 or SW?











Overlooked – The World’s First Blacked Out Watch


Celebrating the Machine with a Heartbeat




revolutionwatch.com


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I still haven't seen one Chronomaster Sport here in Hong Kong, not that I'm really looking.


I think I posted the wrong pic last time with that CM (though that still sux that you found a janky one). I was actually thinking this one, given your appreciation for (and insane skills at photographing) fine polishing and brushwork. Even has some of that classic 70s sports watch vibe:



























Oh and did I mention the all-new, in-house (by acquisition, anyway) movement?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What watch does Harvey Specter wear?

at one point, i dream of having my tailor make me three-piece suits with beltloop-less trousers. Then my boss woke me up and told me to stop dreaming.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Kusheba said:


> 🅿
> View attachment 16377087


Welcome to OoO

what’s with 6 yo and 36 yo?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Weinstein!


Ah I C. Had to Google him. Scumbag, not two-face then.


----------



## Kusheba (12 mo ago)

Pongster said:


> Welcome to OoO
> 
> what’s with 6 yo and 36 yo?


Thanks! That is a long story.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Kusheba said:


> Thanks! That is a long story.


No rush


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> I think I posted the wrong pic last time with that CM (though that still sux that you found a janky one). I was actually thinking this one, given your appreciation for (and insane skills at photographing) fine polishing and brushwork. Even has some of that classic 70s sports watch vibe:
> View attachment 16377364
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously dude, you have to stop luring me with these nice looking pieces from the land of the rising sun! 
I'm not @Pongster so I need to focus my hobby to mostly Swiss only. Money is spread thin like butter as it is...😭


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Seriously dude, you have to stop luring me with these nice looking pieces from the land of the rising sun!
> I'm not @Pongster so I need to focus my hobby to mostly Swiss only. Money is spread thin like butter as it is...😭


Ive retired from Seiko collecting. I also flirted with the idea of getting that Citizen LJP. But thought against it. I think i am retired from Citizen collecting as well.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Still high bidder (at $32) on that vintage Longines.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Still high bidder (at $32) on that vintage Longines.


Fingers crossed for you but watch out for last-minute snipers...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Seriously dude, you have to stop luring me with these nice looking pieces from the land of the rising sun!
> I'm not @Pongster so I need to focus my hobby to mostly Swiss only. Money is spread thin like butter as it is...😭


I believe psychologists call this "peer pressure" or some such. Can cause a lot of grief if left unresolved. So if I might offer the same advice I gave many a lady-friend in college/grad school, just give in and it goes away!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> And this latest release from Zenith definitely screams "Harvey"!
> View attachment 16376086


Where is Harvey Dent?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Perfect for your '"call sign"! 😉


I always liked this watch and missed the opportunity to buy a good example of the original a few years ago. A dealer in the US was selling it for $3K. I saw it, slept on it, then decided to pull the trigger but it was already sold!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Might be weird, but I usually stick to “if I don’t own the brand, don’t but the merch” when it comes to watches and the like.
> 
> I don’t think I could ever buy anything PD unless I had a Porsche. I would just feel weird.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what I was mostly torn on. I aspire to own a 911 someday after the little one is out of the house but I agree, it's kinda weird. And I'm also not a big fan of brand merch. I have lots of free BMW merch that I never use. But I also just really like this watch. 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Any day with Jenna is a better day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Yeah that's what I was mostly torn on. I aspire to own a 911 someday after the little one is out of the house but I agree, it's kinda weird. And I'm also not a big fan of brand merch. I have lots of free BMW merch that I never use. But I also just really like this watch.


I find BMW merch to be just brand merch. It’s just re-branded shyte. I view Porsche Design differently. They have a wide variety of products which are very high end and of their own design and specifications. I see them as their own legit brand,

And it helps that I have a 911. . Even if it is a cheap one. But my lady has a nice one!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Still high bidder (at $32) on that vintage Longines.


Good luck bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Fingers crossed for you but watch out for last-minute snipers...


Ive lost a number of bids that way


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> I believe psychologists call this "peer pressure" or some such. Can cause a lot of grief if left unresolved. So if I might offer the same advice I gave many a lady-friend in college/grad school, just give in and it goes away!


Reminded me of a way to eliminate a certain crime. But i guess not for the forums.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wearing this now due to “peer pressure” from another thread


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Good luck bro


Still the high bidder at $51. I need to figure out a ceiling if/when I do get outbid. Any suggestions on where to stop?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Still the high bidder at $51. I need to figure out a ceiling if/when I do get outbid. Any suggestions on where to stop?


I feel like I'd stop at a hundred bucks, though it also depends on how much I think I'd wear the watch. For either dressing up or a light, comfortable casual watch, it would hit the spot, IMO. My dad's 34mm Omega would probably sell for $300-500 and it's pretty similar.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Yeah that's what I was mostly torn on. I aspire to own a 911 someday after the little one is out of the house but I agree, it's kinda weird. And I'm also not a big fan of brand merch. I have lots of free BMW merch that I never use. But I also just really like this watch. 😂


I think it'd be cool. I have a row of Porsche Hotwheels plus two Lego sets (and I should've salvaged the blue 911 Targa Corgi car from my late grandma's house), so I think there's nothing wrong with being a fan and not owning the car.

Oh yeah, and I have a Porsche Design portable hard drive, too. So like Sap said, it's its own legit design studio.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I always liked this watch and missed the opportunity to buy a good example of the original a few years ago. A dealer in the US was selling it for $3K. I saw it, slept on it, then decided to pull the trigger but it was already sold!


You do know what people say about second chances right?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> What watch does Harvey Specter wear?
> 
> at one point, i dream of having my tailor make me three-piece suits with beltloop-less trousers. Then my boss woke me up and told me to stop dreaming.


Never seen Harvey Specter wearing one in the show.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I find BMW merch to be just brand merch. It’s just re-branded shyte. I view Porsche Design differently. They have a wide variety of products which are very high end and of their own design and specifications. I see them as their own legit brand,
> 
> And it helps that I have a 911. . Even if it is a cheap one. But *my lady has a nice one!*


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!











The one in Graphite Blue is hers.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> Still high bidder (at $32) on that vintage Longines.


Give me the link. Maybe I’ll go in and try to outbid you…


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Fingers crossed for you but watch out for last-minute snipers...


BSF maybe you and I can go in and get into a bidding war on that undervalued Longines.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The one in Graphite Blue is hers.


You're right...that's a nice one!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> Still the high bidder at $51. I need to figure out a ceiling if/when I do get outbid. Any suggestions on where to stop?


On a serious note there’s always some random sphincter waiting in the wings to outbid and have had that happen to me on several occasions. Any app to make a snipe bid at the last 8-10 seconds?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Yeah that's what I was mostly torn on. I aspire to own a 911 someday after the little one is out of the house but I agree, it's kinda weird. And I'm also not a big fan of brand merch. I have lots of free BMW merch that I never use. But I also just really like this watch.


All absolutely fair points!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread needs more watches?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Indeed!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Bronze today. Need to give her a cleaning soon


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Bronze today. Need to give her a cleaning soon
> 
> View attachment 16379651


GF

Also forgot to mention I finally got to try on a BB 925 during my 300 mile trek to find a friggin generator last weekend (which I eventually did, only to _not _lose power at all because f...ing of course!)

I must say it's even better looking in the flesh than in any photo I've seen. Whatever is in that silver alloy they used gives the watch an entirely different look than stainless. Was also surprised to see that it looks neither boring nor washed out despite its "any color you want as long as gray/silver" theme.

Can someone remind me that I don't _need _a 4th no-date Black Bay?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> The one in Graphite Blue is hers.


The one parked next to that sweet red miata?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> On a serious note there’s always some random sphincter waiting in the wings to outbid and have had that happen to me on several occasions. Any app to make a snipe bid at the last 8-10 seconds?


Its a localish estate/out of business company. They have an anti-snipe protocol with their online auctions. The closing time of a lot will be automatically extended an additional 5 minutes whenever a bid is placed within the last 5 minutes on the lot's timer and will continue to do so until the timer runs out.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> Its a localish estate/out of business company. They have an anti-snipe protocol with their online auctions. The closing time of a lot will be automatically extended an additional 5 minutes whenever a bid is placed within the last 5 minutes on the lot's timer and will continue to do so until the timer runs out.


We all anxiously await the outcome.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> On a serious note there’s always some random sphincter waiting in the wings to outbid and have had that happen to me on several occasions. Any app to make a snipe bid at the last 8-10 seconds?


I believe there are several...

To combat that, I know of a whisky auction site that if a snipe bid comes in in the last few seconds, the auction gets automatically extended by an hour or more. Hehe.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Been getting bored with these two lately, but I think I'd seriously regret getting rid of either of them. Maybe it's time to put them in the back of the safe. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Its a localish estate/out of business company. They have an anti-snipe protocol with their online auctions. The closing time of a lot will be automatically extended an additional 5 minutes whenever a bid is placed within the last 5 minutes on the lot's timer and will continue to do so until the timer runs out.


NRA.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Been getting bored with these two lately, but I think I'd seriously regret getting rid of either of them. Maybe it's time to put them in the back of the safe. Out of sight, out of mind.
> View attachment 16379983
> 
> 
> View attachment 16379989


They say absence makes the heart go fonder, but I'm not sure the back of drawer bit is going to cut it. So how about I PM you my address and PROMISE to return them the moment you _really_ miss them?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll have to think it over.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> GF
> 
> Also forgot to mention I finally got to try on a BB 925 during my 300 mile trek to find a friggin generator last weekend (which I eventually did, only to _not _lose power at all because f...ing of course!)
> 
> ...


Everybody needs four no date BBs


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Morning y’all. Hope everyone’s Friday/weekend is off to a good start!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Been getting bored with these two lately, but I think I'd seriously regret getting rid of either of them. Maybe it's time to put them in the back of the safe. Out of sight, out of mind.
> View attachment 16379983
> 
> 
> View attachment 16379989


I don't know about the Breitling, but I would hang to that Omega, it's as good as a classic gold dress watch can get, it would be a shame to let it go.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Buschyfor3 said:


> Morning y’all. Hope everyone’s Friday/weekend is off to a good start!


Meh. Colonoscopy on Monday (my first one! At least that’s what they tell me) so I can’t eat veggies or nuts or fiber. Switch to clear liquids late Saturday.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Meh. Colonoscopy on Monday (my first one! At least that’s what they tell me) so I can’t eat veggies or nuts or fiber. Switch to clear liquids late Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 16380632


Send yourself flowers for Monday delivery.🤣...Most of us have already been there, and it's not as big a deal as it's made out to be.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Send yourself flowers for Monday delivery.🤣...Most of us have already been there, and it's not as big a deal as it's made out to be.


Godfrey.

I hope it is a non-event and goes smoothly (no pun intended) for you.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Coffee and last night's leftover pizza for Friday breakfast here. I guess that means a salmon filet and veggies for dinner tonight.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Great article on Watches of Switzerland. Lots of numbers for those so inclined.

Watches of Switzerland, a “super retailer” in the making


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> I hope it is a non-event and goes smoothly (no pun intended) for you.


MrsBS got hers done last month, and it was just like they all say — the prep sucks, but the procedure was easy. She was already hungry and irritable at t-minus two days.  During the scope, she was awake enough to watch the screen and hear them talk. “Oh, she did a good job, this is very clean,” she heard them say. So I’m following the same “recipe” with that in mind.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know about the Breitling, but I would hang to that Omega, it's as good as a classic gold dress watch can get, it would be a shame to let it go.


Thanks, PF, for the input. I really should keep the Omega despite a case of Rolex fever. It's about 15 years old and still physically like new and mechanically serviced a little over a year ago with two new straps as well. I'd have to add ~$4300 to convert it to a steel fluted bezel DJ41 at msrp and tax.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Thanks, PF, for the input. I really should keep the Omega despite a case of Rolex fever. It's about 15 years old and still physically like new and mechanically serviced a little over a year ago with two new straps as well. I'd have to add ~$4300 to convert it to a steel fluted bezel DJ41 at msrp and tax.


Godfrey.

The 18k gold hands do show some patina, however. Not replaced during service I suppose. I guess that should be looked at as charming and for my personal knowledge.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Meh. Colonoscopy on Monday (my first one! At least that’s what they tell me) so I can’t eat veggies or nuts or fiber. Switch to clear liquids late Saturday.


Been there, done that. Had my first at 28. Can no longer drink yellow Gatorade because of the experience (that's what they recommended I mix the MiraLax with to drink after chugging a bottle of magnesium citrate).

Hope yours goes smoothly!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Buschyfor3 said:


> Been there, done that. Had my first at 28. Can no longer drink yellow Gatorade because of the experience (that's what they recommended I mix the MiraLax with to drink after chugging a bottle of magnesium citrate).
> 
> Hope yours goes smoothly!


I’ll tell ya, the list of acceptable foods is all stuff that we don’t normally have in the pantry. We’ve got all whole grains, veggies, fruit, brown rice, homemade granola bars, yadda yadda yadda, and all of that stuff is on the no-go list. We had to go out and buy plain white-ass foods just for this.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Had my first (and so far only) 7 years ago. It’s the anxiety that kills you. And it turns out, it’s nothing. You can view the screen as they probe you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And i hope this wasnt prescribed due to a diagnostic finding. I had mine only because it was part of the annual package. Just a way for hospitals to monetize their investment. Then i was told, it’s really not needed unless prescribed. So had it removed from my succeeding packages. I did hear one should have it regularly done after 50?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Can someone remind me that I don't _need _a 4th no-date Black Bay?


To be honest, nope. That Black Bay Ag925 is GORGEOUS irl. That unmistakable white sheen from the silver puts any stainless steel to shame. I tried it out last year and if it came with the NATO instead I probably would have pulled the trigger. Don't really like it on the leather at all.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Meh. Colonoscopy on Monday (my first one! At least that’s what they tell me) so I can’t eat veggies or nuts or fiber. Switch to clear liquids late Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 16380632


Other than the prep the procedure is a cakewalk. During the prep Aquaphor (or Vaseline) is your friend.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm impressed that you guys were able to view yours in progress. The sedative that they gave me knocked me out within seconds, but I am a bit of a lightweight so maybe that explains it. No memories of the procedure, only the aftermath, where I got nauseous as they wheeled me into the recovery room and the motion caused me to dry heave onto the shoes of the nurse wheeling my gurney (which, unfortunately, is the second time that has happened to me post-anasthesia).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> To be honest, nope. That Black Bay Ag925 is GORGEOUS irl. That unmistakable white sheen from the silver puts any stainless steel to shame. I tried it out last year and if it came with the NATO instead I probably would have pulled the trigger. Don't really like it on the leather at all.
> 
> View attachment 16380773


I like all my BBs on nato. That’s why i bought grey for my burgundy (as stupid RSC in three countries wont sell to me). And need to buy for my black. When the current health break ends.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Buschyfor3 said:


> I'm impressed that you guys were able to view yours in progress. The sedative that they gave me knocked me out within seconds, but I am a bit of a lightweight so maybe that explains it. No memories of the procedure, only the aftermath, where I got nauseous as they wheeled me into the recovery room and the motion caused me to dry heave onto the shoes of the nurse wheeling my gurney (which, unfortunately, is the second time that has happened to me post-anasthesia).


I wasnt given a sedative. Just fasting the night before (also for the other tests) and they made me drink some laxative to pave the way.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> Thanks, PF, for the input. I really should keep the Omega despite a case of Rolex fever. It's about 15 years old and still physically like new and mechanically serviced a little over a year ago with two new straps as well. I'd have to add ~$4300 to convert it to a steel fluted bezel DJ41 at msrp and tax.


As PF suggested keep the Omega. Maybe list the Breitling?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> As PF suggested keep the Omega. Maybe list the Breitling?


Or ship to PH?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Or ship to PH?


He gets 1st dibs.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Or ship to PH?


I plan to get rid of my other Breitlings -- will miss the Navitimer -- but this one was a bargain, diamonds and all, and as about as tolerable as a men's diamond watch gets. That said, it may be kept just so I can enjoy the outstanding pilot bracelet and croco strap with deployment clasp.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I plan to get rid of my other Breitlings -- will miss the Navitimer -- but this one was a bargain, diamonds and all, and as about as tolerable as a men's diamond watch gets. That said, it may be kept just so I can enjoy the outstanding pilot bracelet and croco strap with deployment clasp.


I have one Breitling. Got the Navitimer as for me it was the most iconic.

i would like to think that i wont ever want diamonds on my watches. But if no change in design in 5 years and this is the only option, i may have to settle.









i also wont mind the discreet diamond piece in some watches. I just cant see myself sporting a watch with a full diamond bezel or with diamonds on the bracelet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So, how was the longines auction? Success?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> We all anxiously await the outcome.


Outbid at $52. Looking at the bids it's just me and another bidder. I'm going to lay low and wait to bid. #falsesenseofsecurity


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> And i hope this wasnt prescribed due to a diagnostic finding. I had mine only because it was part of the annual package. Just a way for hospitals to monetize their investment. Then i was told, it’s really not needed unless prescribed. So had it removed from my succeeding packages. *I did hear one should have it regularly done after 50?*


Yes, it is recommended to have the first one at 50, but, if everything is normal, but the regularly part (other than the 5 years intervals) is purely optional and left to the appreciation of the receiver.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> And i hope this wasnt prescribed due to a diagnostic finding. I had mine only because it was part of the annual package. Just a way for hospitals to monetize their investment. Then i was told, it’s really not needed unless prescribed. So had it removed from my succeeding packages. I did hear one should have it regularly done after 50?


Depends on what they find. After my first colonoscopy, my doctor said, "Come back in 5 years." When he checked me again at the 5-yr point, he said, "Come back in 10 years."


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> So, how was the longines auction? Success?


Auction closes early Feb. Plenty of time to go.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Here’s my Longines from 1976. I always assumed it was gold plated. Cant find any hallmarks. Its caseback is stainless steel.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, it is recommended to have the first one at 50, but, if everything is normal, but the regularly part (other than the 5 years intervals) is purely optional and left to the appreciation of the receiver.





BigSeikoFan said:


> Depends on what they find. After my first colonoscopy, my doctor said, "Come back in 5 years." When he checked me again at the 5-yr point, he said, "Come back in 10 years."


Planning to have my second one after i turn 50.

my father in law was lucky his regular colonoscopy caught his cancer at early stages. So surgery led to a complete solution. Had he waited for symptoms …


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> And i hope this wasnt prescribed due to a diagnostic finding. I had mine only because it was part of the annual package. Just a way for hospitals to monetize their investment. Then i was told, it’s really not needed unless prescribed. So had it removed from my succeeding packages. I did hear one should have it regularly done after 50?


Nah, no diagnostic finding needed -- it's a basic screening because colon cancer is more likely to present itself at middle age and you want to stay ahead of it. My boss, who's younger than me, said that he already got one because of family history.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Planning to have my second one after i turn 50.
> 
> my father in law was lucky his regular colonoscopy caught his cancer at early stages. So surgery led to a complete solution. Had he waited for symptoms …


Mom said that hers was good to go, and the doc said to come back in ten years. Same with MrsBS.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Nah, no diagnostic finding needed -- it's a basic screening because colon cancer is more likely to present itself at middle age and you want to stay ahead of it. My boss, who's younger than me, said that he already got one because of family history.


How old are you?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> To be honest, nope. That Black Bay Ag925 is GORGEOUS irl. That unmistakable white sheen from the silver puts any stainless steel to shame. I tried it out last year and if it came with the NATO instead I probably would have pulled the trigger. Don't really like it on the leather at all.
> 
> View attachment 16380773


Ok first of all, not helping with the whole self-restraint thing, hermano (nor are you, @Pongster) 

But more importantly, _that's_ it. Didn't know how to characterize the difference but yes, it shines with a hue and intensity that I've never seen on a watch. The AD I visited was surprisingly well stocked (sans Rolex, of course), so the 925 was sitting in a case with about 30 other BBs, 58s, 41s, etc, and it immediately stood out in the crowd. Almost like that "angel glow" they give peeps in the movies when they turn into Force Ghosts  

Bloody hell this hobby is getting expensive. Was gonna treat myself to a Rubicon this year but now I'm wondering, do I really need it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ok first of all, not helping with the whole self-restraint thing, hermano (nor are you, @Pongster)
> 
> But more importantly, _that's_ it. Didn't know how to characterize the difference but yes, it shines with a hue and intensity that I've never seen on a watch. The AD I visited was surprisingly well stocked (sans Rolex, of course), so the 925 was sitting in a case with about 30 other BBs, 58s, 41s, etc, and it immediately stood out in the crowd. Almost like that "angel glow" they give peeps in the movies when they turn into Force Ghosts
> 
> Bloody hell this hobby is getting expensive. Was gonna treat myself to a Rubicon this year but now I'm wondering, do I really need it?


It would go well with the Rubicon.

and i believe, you have now crossed the Rubicon. So no more turning back.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> How old are you?


Turn 51 this year; MrsBS will be 52 in a couple months.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Turn 51 this year; MrsBS will be 52 in a couple months.


So just the right time. Good luck with your procedure bro.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ok first of all, not helping with the whole self-restraint thing, hermano (nor are you, @Pongster)
> 
> But more importantly, _that's_ it. Didn't know how to characterize the difference but yes, it shines with a hue and intensity that I've never seen on a watch. The AD I visited was surprisingly well stocked (sans Rolex, of course), so the 925 was sitting in a case with about 30 other BBs, 58s, 41s, etc, and it immediately stood out in the crowd. Almost like that "angel glow" they give peeps in the movies when they turn into Force Ghosts
> 
> Bloody hell this hobby is getting expensive. Was gonna treat myself to a Rubicon this year but now I'm wondering, do I really need it?


Silver looks great on anything. I found this and posted it in the BB 925 thread. Silver on the left, chrome on the right:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> It would go well with the Rubicon.
> 
> and i believe, you have now crossed the Rubicon. So no more turning back.


Nope, typical case of alea jacta est


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I could test my Longines with vinegar to see if real gold





__





Simple Ways to Test Gold with Vinegar: 8 Steps - wikiHow


Gold is a beautiful metal that can be found in jewelry, coins, and watches. You may have just bought a new piece and want to see if it's real, or test the genuineness of an old family heirloom. Testing gold with vinegar is a simple method...




www.wikihow.com





But a friend said, it might be inconclusive. If the piece reacts to the “vinegar” and changes color, it might be because i got fake vinegar.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> I have one Breitling. Got the Navitimer as for me it was the most iconic.
> 
> i would like to think that i wont ever want diamonds on my watches. But if no change in design in 5 years and this is the only option, i may have to settle.
> View attachment 16380821
> ...


That one is definitely an acquired taste, methinks. Are there other contenders?

Every time I see a watch with diamonds I get a little miffed thinking about the only one that got away. Other than the classic navy dialed version, this remains my favorite AT even after all these years.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nope, typical case of alea jacta est


It’s all a game anyway. Maybe roll a dice or toss a coin, and use that as basis for your decision.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> That one is definitely an acquired taste, methinks. Are there other contenders?
> 
> Every time I see a watch with diamonds I get a little miffed thinking about the only one that got away. Other than the classic navy dialed version, this remains my favorite AT even after all these years.
> 
> View attachment 16380917


Agreed. The navy blue one is the best AT.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> It’s all a game anyway. Maybe roll a dice or toss a coin, and use that as basis for your decision.


As a great man once said "life is a succession of crossroads, whichever you choose, the final destination will invariably be the same" _Panerol Forte_


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Such a fitting.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> As a great man once said "life is a succession of crossroads, whichever you choose, the final destination will invariably be the same" _Panerol Forte_


Am reminded of a book series i read as a kid: Choose Your Own Adventure


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Such a fitting.


Nice bro. Am thinking of getting a Moser. Choosing between a Vantablack or a Blue Fume. Am leaning towards a marque-less dial.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> As a great man once said "life is a succession of crossroads, whichever you choose, the final destination will invariably be the same" _Panerol Forte_


And it’s not the destination that matters but how you got there


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> That one is definitely an acquired taste, methinks. Are there other contenders?
> 
> Every time I see a watch with diamonds I get a little miffed thinking about the only one that got away. Other than the classic navy dialed version, this remains my favorite AT even after all these years.
> 
> View attachment 16380917


This is the first time I see a watch with diamonds so well integrated, very nice.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Meh. Colonoscopy on Monday (my first one! At least that’s what they tell me) so I can’t eat veggies or nuts or fiber. Switch to clear liquids late Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 16380632





Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, it is recommended to have the first one at 50, but, if everything is normal, but the regularly part (other than the 5 years intervals) is purely optional and left to the appreciation of the receiver.





BarracksSi said:


> Nah, no diagnostic finding needed -- it's a basic screening because colon cancer is more likely to present itself at middle age and you want to stay ahead of it. My boss, who's younger than me, said that he already got one because of family history.


 

Oh good grief. Just checked with the better half and you guys ain't lyin about needing one at 50. About ten years out but not even remotely ok with this. Can't they come up with some kind of imaging/scan instead? It's 2022 ffs, and the best "Big Medicine" can do is a [email protected] roto rooter with a camera on the end??? 

Good luck either way, BSi. Stay strong, brother!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> This is the first time I see a watch with diamonds so well integrated, very nice.


One wont even notice. Very nicely done. I do suppose it sparkles in the wild?

that’s why i dont like diamond bezels.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

This thread needs more watches, STAT. 

Happy JDM Friday, everyone! (no, not a thing, but I'm still goin with it)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> One wont even notice. Very nicely done. I do suppose it sparkles in the wild?
> 
> that’s why i dont like diamond bezels.


She had real fire in her, not just from the diamonds but that trick MOP dial. Sh..ty photos but you can still see some of the interesting ways she played with the light (in the chapter ring, e.g.):



















Damn it I miss this watch


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> She had real fire in her, not just from the diamonds but that trick MOP dial. Sh..ty photos but you can still see some of the interesting ways she played with the light (in the chapter ring, e.g.):
> 
> 
> View attachment 16380983
> ...


Had a TOTGA once. Did something about it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Buschyfor3 said:


> I'm impressed that you guys were able to view yours in progress. The sedative that they gave me knocked me out within seconds, but I am a bit of a lightweight so maybe that explains it. No memories of the procedure, only the aftermath, where I got nauseous as they wheeled me into the recovery room and the motion caused me to dry heave onto the shoes of the nurse wheeling my gurney (which, unfortunately, is the second time that has happened to me post-anasthesia).


I was not able to stay awake either.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I was not able to stay awake either.


I cant fathom sleeping under those circumstances.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Such a fitting.


Wow! Yours? Beautiful!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Had a TOTGA once. Did something about it.


It's complicated. The manner in which I "lost" it left such a bitter taste that I refused to re-purchase. As if it "spoiled' the watch for me. Rational? Not in the least. A bit silly? Absolutely. Much like our hobby in general.

I'll get back to her _someday_, when the vibes are better.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Oh good grief. Just checked with the better half and you guys ain't lyin about needing one at 50. About ten years out but not even remotely ok with this. Can't they come up with some kind of imaging/scan instead? It's 2022 ffs, and the best "Big Medicine" can do is a [email protected] roto rooter with a camera on the end???
> 
> Good luck either way, BSi. Stay strong, brother!


TMI alert: There's a poop in a box and mail it in pre-screen available. It's not wholly reliable though. Personally, due to my own physical limitations, it was more difficult and unpleasant than the scope.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> It's complicated. The manner in which I "lost" it left such a bitter taste that I refused to re-purchase. As if it "spoiled' the watch for me. Rational? Not in the least. A bit silly? Absolutely. Much like our hobby in general.
> 
> I'll get back to her _someday_, when the vibes are better.


What i learned about TOTGAs is that the time apart helps in the appreciation and is in fact necessary to bring about the realization. It would be totally different if there was no separation. And in the end, it will all come to fruition.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Planning to have my second one after i turn 50.
> 
> my father in law was lucky his regular colonoscopy caught his cancer at early stages. So surgery led to a complete solution. Had he waited for symptoms …


An ounce or prevention…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> TMI alert: There's a poop in a box and mail it in pre-screen available. It's not wholly reliable though. Personally, due to my own physical limitations, it was more difficult and unpleasant than the scope.


Some say a stool exam may be too late. Though in most packages i know, it’s an AND and not an OR.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> An ounce of prevention…


Do your friends eat apples a lot, bro?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Such a fitting.


Interesting Moser that nicely contrasts with the shirt.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Belongs to my lady. She has my Sub.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Seems it’s a longines kind of day. Havent worn long jeans in a while though. Two week health break. Might need a grocery run tomorrow.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ok first of all, not helping with the whole self-restraint thing, hermano (nor are you, @Pongster)
> 
> But more importantly, _that's_ it. Didn't know how to characterize the difference but yes, it shines with a hue and intensity that I've never seen on a watch. The AD I visited was surprisingly well stocked (sans Rolex, of course), so *the 925 was sitting in a case with about 30 other BBs, 58s, 41s, etc, and it immediately stood out in the crowd*. Almost like that "angel glow" they give peeps in the movies when they turn into Force Ghosts
> 
> Bloody hell this hobby is getting expensive. Was gonna treat myself to a Rubicon this year but now I'm wondering, do I really need it?


Silver and aluminum are the two metals with the highest reflective index, so it makes sense when the Tudor AG, made in an alloy and silver and aluminum, shines brightest.

No, you don't need a Jeep when you have *angel glow* on your wrist! 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

not sure if the buckle is original. Just got the watch as a Christmas gift from a client a few years ago.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Silver and aluminum are the two metals with the highest reflective index, so it makes sense when the Tudor AG, made in an alloy and silver and aluminum, shines brightest.
> 
> No, you don't need a Jeep when you have *angel glow* on your wrist! 🤣


After glow works also


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Oh good grief. Just checked with the better half and you guys ain't lyin about needing one at 50. About ten years out but not even remotely ok with this. Can't they come up with some kind of imaging/scan instead? It's 2022 ffs, and the best "Big Medicine" can do is a [email protected] roto rooter with a camera on the end???
> 
> Good luck either way, BSi. Stay strong, brother!


I can’t be _too_ “strong” — I need to be loose enough to not get in their way


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Silver and aluminum are the two metals with the highest reflective index, so it makes sense when the Tudor AG, made in an alloy and silver and aluminum, shines brightest.


Ag + Al = AgAl

mixed a bit gives you “gala”

so it’s the perfect watch for a gala.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Am reminded of a book series i read as a kid: Choose Your Own Adventure


I used to read those all the time. I’d repeat them and choose different paths to see what would happen. I think my favorite was a time travel mission to retrieve a sword from the great Miyamoto Musashi. The best ending was finding him in a quiet seaside cave as he meditated about the end of his life. Somehow he recognized “me” and graciously granted his wooden sword.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

RIP Meat Loaf

An explosive early performance...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow! Yours? Beautiful!


No. I was walking by and saw it at the exhibition, I decided to take a closer look. Tomorrow I am going to pick up a new Sub with a date - I try to plan each new purchase, without emotions, without rush.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> No. I was walking by and saw it at the exhibition, I decided to take a closer look. Tomorrow I am going to pick up a new Sub with a date - I try to plan each new purchase, without emotions, without rush.


Still no Moser AD here. Hopefully, there will be one soon. Before I retire from watch collecting.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> RIP Meat Loaf
> 
> An explosive early performance...


What?!?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Before I retire from watch collecting.


Will you ever? That's the million dollar question ...literally! 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> No. I was walking by and saw it at the exhibition, I decided to take a closer look. Tomorrow I am going to pick up a new Sub with a date - I try to plan each new purchase, without emotions, without rush.


 Watch purchases are all emotion!

But I know what you mean.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Watch purchases are all emotion!


And THAT my handsome bro is why you flip through them the way you do! 😏


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> TMI alert: There's a poop in a box and mail it in pre-screen available. It's not wholly reliable though. Personally, due to my own physical limitations, it was more difficult and unpleasant than the scope.


I don’t even remember if that was an option. We went to our midlife crisis exams last fall and they said, oh by the way, it’s time to scope your butts.

Oh, wait, maybe MrsBS did the mail-in version… I forget.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> And THAT my handsome bro is why you flip through them the way you do!


Ah, thank you! How much do I owe you for that therapy session?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah, thank you! How much do I owe you for that therapy session?


Nothing a bro wouldn't do for another bro for free! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> ...How much do I owe you for that therapy session?


5 cents and a Snoopy Speedmaster!😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Nothing a bro wouldn't do for another bro for free! 🤣🤣🤣


Never read ahead.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Never read ahead.


Well, I like your "fee schedule" better! Especially when the Snoopy is now 3x MSRP! 😱


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Send yourself flowers for Monday delivery.🤣...Most of us have already been there, and it's not as big a deal as it's made out to be.


Agree...the worst part was the dread leading up to it.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Buschyfor3 said:


> I'm impressed that you guys were able to view yours in progress. The sedative that they gave me knocked me out within seconds, but I am a bit of a lightweight so maybe that explains it. No memories of the procedure, only the aftermath, where I got nauseous as they wheeled me into the recovery room and the motion caused me to dry heave onto the shoes of the nurse wheeling my gurney (which, unfortunately, is the second time that has happened to me post-anasthesia).


Same (except the dry heaving). I had a little Versed (midazolam) mixed in, so I don't remember anything!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Well, I like your "fee schedule" better! Especially when the Snoopy is now 3x MSRP! 😱
> View attachment 16381243


This one just listed yesterday on DavidSW.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> No. I was walking by and saw it at the exhibition, I decided to take a closer look. Tomorrow I am going to pick up a new Sub with a date - I try to plan each new purchase, without emotions, without rush.


You already have the Starbucks, why not go for a SD43 instead of the Sub Date?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, colonoscopy conversations aside, this is going to turn out to be a 5hitty birthday weekend. Got a call from the doc this morning that started out really well...Happy Birthday! It was all downhill from there...your COVID test was positive. Oh well...only mild symptoms (vaxed and boosted), but it looks like I'll have plenty of time for TV and WUS this weekend.

Y'all go out and have one for me (except for @BarracksSi...you can wait until Monday evening)! I can be your excuse.
You: Honey, let's go out and celebrate this weekend.
SO: Why? Am I forgetting something?
You: Some dude I've never met and really don't know can't go out this weekend...we're doing it for him.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Well, colonoscopy conversations aside, this is going to turn out to be a 5hitty birthday weekend. Got a call from the doc this morning that started out really well...Happy Birthday! It was all downhill from there...your COVID test was positive. Oh well...only mild symptoms (vaxed and boosted), but it looks like I'll have plenty of time for TV and WUS this weekend.
> 
> Y'all go out and have one for me (except for @BarracksSi...you can wait until Monday evening)! I can be your excuse.
> You: Honey, let's go out and celebrate this weekend.
> ...


I’ll be there for you bro Sug!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What?!?


Yes, sadly. He was an icon.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Yes, sadly. He was an icon.


Him and Louie Anderson..both gone.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Him and Louie Anderson..both gone.


Yeah...Louie was cancer. I still picture him from the 80s and 90s, but he had a long career.

It's being reported by some outlets that Meat Loaf's death was due to COVID. Sadly, it's also been reported that he was a little fed up with various COVID precautions. In one interview he said. "I hug people in the middle of COVID. I understood stopping life for a little while, but they cannot continue to stop life because of politics. And right now they’re stopping because of politics." He went on to say, ”If I die, I die, but I’m not going to be controlled.”

(edit to correct spelling error)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Yeah...Louie was cancer. I still picture him from the 80s and 90s, but he had a long career.
> 
> It's being reported by some outlets that Meat Loaf's death was due to COVID. Sadly, it's also been reported that he was a little fed up with various COVID precautions. In one interview he said. "I hug people in the middle of COVID. I understood stopping life for a little while, but they cannot continue to stop life because of politics. And right now they’re stopping because of politics." He went on to say, ”If I die, I die, but I’m not going to be controlled.”
> 
> (edit to correct spelling error)


I told my coworker last week that he's going to have to stop getting upset about people getting sick from covid — because it's going to become endemic and people he respects are likely to catch it even if they take the right precautions. (his mom was diagnosed as positive last month)

I haven't read stories about Meat Loaf's passing, so I don't know the real story here. But it's that attitude that pisses me off. At least _TRY_ to stay safe.

I think there's been two basic responses: "I don't know what'll happen, so I'll err on the side of safety" versus "I don't know what'll happen, so I'll keep doing the same as I've always done"


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I told my coworker last week that he's going to have to stop getting upset about people getting sick from covid — because it's going to become endemic and people he respects are likely to catch it even if they take the right precautions. (his mom was diagnosed as positive last month)
> 
> I haven't read stories about Meat Loaf's passing, so I don't know the real story here. But it's that attitude that pisses me off. At least _TRY_ to stay safe.
> 
> I think there's been two basic responses: "I don't know what'll happen, so I'll err on the side of safety" versus "I don't know what'll happen, so I'll keep doing the same as I've always done"


Yeah...I don't want to get too far down this slippery slope, but I fully get the desire for freedom and all. I just think there's a difference between personal freedom and social responsibility that should be considered in some cases. It's like I tell my son, "Just because you can doesn't mean you should."

On a different note, fans of Mr. Loaf may like this: 




And check out his watch...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> You already have the Starbucks, why not go for a SD43 instead of the Sub Date?
> 
> View attachment 16381290


The greenery at Starbucks started to irritate me, so I decided to make a change and replace the green with a black Sub.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> The greenery at Starbucks started to irritate me, so I decided to make a change and replace the green with a black Sub.


What? can't find the right matching shirts? 😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I know it's not a watch, but how cool is this?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> What? can't find the right matching shirts? 😂


Exactly. Most had blue, navy blue, orange, yellow and red accents that clashed with that "dead green", even corpse green bezel.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> The greenery at Starbucks started to irritate me, so I decided to make a change and replace the green with a black Sub.


Buy some new shirts!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> What? can't find the right matching shirts?


NRA!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Exactly. Most had blue, navy blue, orange, yellow and red accents that clashed with that "dead green", even corpse green bezel.


Well, that's more reason to go on a shirt shopping spree 😉


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Buy some new shirts!





Panerol Forte said:


> Well, that's more reason to go on a shirt shopping spree 😉


Haha. I thought about the subject and decided to go for more subdued colors of watches. I signed up for Sky-Dweller, that exact version. I won't have to waste money on new shirts.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugman said:


> Well, colonoscopy conversations aside, this is going to turn out to be a 5hitty birthday weekend. Got a call from the doc this morning that started out really well...Happy Birthday! It was all downhill from there...your COVID test was positive. Oh well...only mild symptoms (vaxed and boosted), but it looks like I'll have plenty of time for TV and WUS this weekend.
> 
> Y'all go out and have one for me (except for @BarracksSi...you can wait until Monday evening)! I can be your excuse.
> You: Honey, let's go out and celebrate this weekend.
> ...


Hang in there, brother Sug. Omicron's a fast burn (and insanely transmissible) but the pathology is much milder than that of previous variants (I'm in biotech/epi now so these are weekly, if not daily conversations at work). And you did everything right to prep the ole' immune system for battle. Don't be surprised if you lick it w/i 48 hours or less. Feel better soon!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know it's not a watch, but how cool is this?


That is cool.

This is a neat little article explaining why Harleys have that distinctive, rhythmic sound. You can "see" it if you watch the cam/push rods in the imbedded gif.








What Gives a Harley-Davidson Its Unique Sound - CycleFish.com


There are a bunch of different engine sounds out there... cars, airplanes, boats, lawnmowers, motorcycles and more. Motorcycles though are probably the most unique because virtually no two sound alike. Not only does each style of motor have a ...




www.cyclefish.com


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Hang in there, brother Sug. Omicron's a fast burn (and insanely transmissible) but the pathology is much milder than that of previous variants (I'm in biotech/epi now so these are weekly, if not daily conversations at work). And you did everything right to prep the ole' immune system for battle. Don't be surprised if you lick it w/i 48 hours or less. Feel better soon!


Thanks. I think I'm already on the back side of it. I had a day, maybe a day and a half, of feeling poorly. Even that wasn't that bad...like having a cold that makes you just want to veg on the couch all day. I happened to have had a yearly physical scheduled for yesterday, so I went ahead and got tested while I was there, and voilà...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Thanks. I think I'm already on the back side of it. I had a day, maybe a day and a half, of feeling poorly. Even that wasn't that bad...like having a cold that makes you just want to veg on the couch all day. I happened to have had a yearly physical scheduled for yesterday, so I went ahead and got tested while I was there, and voilà...


I'm getting less scared of my consequences if I catch it but still scared of passing it to our cat, Norman.

Although I'd really like a third shot at some point soon, too. MrsBS and I have had J&J followed by Pfizer.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I get you, @BarracksSi. I'm a double-dipper in the COVID waters. I had it back in November of 2020, too. Of course that was a very different variant. That one affected me to a different degree, but still got through it without any real problems (something not all can say). It took me a while to get my stamina back.

My dad's 86, my brother's diabetic, my daughter has asthma, etc., so I worry much more about the consequences others may face. None of us live under the same roof, and I'll be more than happy to keep my distance for a few days. It'll probably be a relaxing weekend.

Maybe I can get my wife to go on a beer run for me...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm getting less scared of my consequences if I catch it but still scared of passing it to our cat, Norman.
> 
> Although I'd really like a third shot at some point soon, too. MrsBS and I have had J&J followed by Pfizer.


Can't speak for the cat, but most individuals will be fine. Nearly all of the patients we monitor (tens of thousands across a dozen disease communities) have moderate to severe comorbidities, and the case fatality rate has still remained relatively low. 

But that's only one side of the coin. Contagion is the other. _Everyone _has gotten (or will likely get) exposed to Omicron. It's inevitable--the list of pathogens with a higher R-naught is as follows: Measles. 

So what frustrates to no end is that Omicron will _still _wind up claiming a good quarter million lives in the U.S. alone (yes, you may quote me on that) when all is said and done, despite being a milder form of the disease. That's because while it _is _3-4 times less deadly, it's also 4-5 times more contagious. 

Do the math. Great odds for the _individual_, considerably less so for communities and populations 

Could have been prevented, but some, it seems, really won't do _anything for love_. Including _that_.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> But that's only one side of the coin. Contagion is the other. _Everyone _has gotten (or will likely get) exposed to Omicron. It's inevitable--*the list of pathogens with a higher R-naught is as follows: Measles.*


That's the insanity of this thing.

MrsBS was allowed to scan only three patients this past Wednesday (the only day she could go on-site due to weather) because all the others were airborne isolated. One of her classmates couldn't do any scans this week for the same reason. I think two clinical sites are refusing to take students for spring semester because they have too many covid-positive patients. AND hospitals & clinics are getting short on sonographers because they're getting burned the fawk out.

I'm hoping for the best, and it _might_ just turn out this way -- a disease that spreads but doesn't ruin everyone's lives; plus new medicine technology (not as "new" as it seems; recall that my sister's been poking around with mRNA since she was an undergrad a quarter-century ago) that has the potential to stay on top of it all.

But we ain't there yet. It's close, but I don't want to get blasted before we reach the goal line.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugman said:


> I get you, @BarracksSi. I'm a double-dipper in the COVID waters. I had it back in November of 2020, too. Of course that was a very different variant. That one affected me to a different degree, but still got through it without any real problems (something not all can say). It took me a while to get my stamina back.
> 
> My dad's 86, my brother's diabetic, my daughter has asthma, etc., so I worry much more about the consequences others may face. None of us live under the same roof, and I'll be more than happy to keep my distance for a few days. It'll probably be a relaxing weekend.
> 
> Maybe I can get my wife to go on a beer run for me...


Sounds like C19 is no match for the Sug Master . And you're 100% right, it's always been about doing right by others, including those less capable of fighting this thing. My grandmother turned 90 a few months back, and god knows we'd have loved to have thrown a massive, mask-free party, but at what cost? 

As for the beer run, you gotta strike a good balance with your "symptoms." Overdo it and the Wife won't let you drink at all. But play it too tough and she'll just hand your keys!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sugman said:


> That is cool.
> 
> This is a neat little article explaining why Harleys have that distinctive, rhythmic sound. You can "see" it if you watch the cam/push rods in the imbedded gif.
> 
> ...


I had a 1972 XLA 1000 Sportster ironhead (the military version with the large tank), the ugliest Harley ever made (that's why I bought it), loved its sound, but hated driving it as the gear shifter was on the right which was very confusing since I was driving other bikes back then. I ended up gifting it to a friend who sold it later on (total a$$hole). That's the only Harley I owned.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Now wait just one minute! He resembles that remark!



mui.richard said:


> And THAT my handsome bro is why you flip through them the way you do! 😏


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> It's inevitable--the list of pathogens with a higher R-naught is as follows: Measles.


Holy crap. I knew it was pretty dang transmissible - and more so than the other variants of C19 - but I didn't realize it was running in those circles.

The scary (if that's the right word) thing is if I hadn't already had a physical scheduled I probably wouldn't have been tested because my only symptoms were a runny nose and headache behind my eyes...no fever, so I thought it was a simple cold. Today I feel fine and would have probably gone out celebrating my bday.

On the good side I work from home, so I wasn't around very many people in the few days leading up to the symptoms. I only had to make a couple of phone calls.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Mercy...that thing is a beauty. In my opinion, another serious contender for best modern Rolex. 

PF does have a point, Mario. Personally, I would take an SD43 over the current Sub Date.



Panerol Forte said:


> You already have the Starbucks, why not go for a SD43 instead of the Sub Date?
> 
> View attachment 16381290


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I had a 1972 XLA 1000 Sportster ironhead (the military version with the large tank), the ugliest Harley ever made (that's why I bought it), loved its sound, but hated driving it as the gear shifter was on the right which was very confusing since I was driving other bikes back then. I ended up gifting it to a friend who sold it later on (total a$$hole). That's the only Harley I owned.


I've been a Harley guy for 30 years. My brother had one of those iron-heads. I rode it once. I had to squeeze both hands and tap both feet to find the clutch/gears. I never rode it again. He could hop from one to the other...don't know how he did it.

Here's my current bike.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My big brother bought a road king...without asking permission. Lol. I remember driving behind him on the way home from the dealer. Crossing the Mississippi on our narrow bridge his knuckles were sooo white.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> white-ass foods


Sounds like an interesting novelty specialty store for the super urbanites.

If you're interested in a change of careers I suggest you trademark that name and start raising venture capital right away.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sugman said:


> I've been a Harley guy for 30 years. My brother had one of those iron-heads. I rode it once. I had to squeeze both hands and tap both feet to find the clutch/gears. I never rode it again. He could hop from one to the other...don't know how he did it.
> 
> Here's my current bike.
> View attachment 16381986


Mr. Jetson, I presume? 😉 But seriously, it must be a joy on long trips.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Buschyfor3 said:


> I'm impressed that you guys were able to view yours in progress. The sedative that they gave me knocked me out within seconds, but I am a bit of a lightweight so maybe that explains it. No memories of the procedure, only the aftermath, where I got nauseous as they wheeled me into the recovery room and the motion caused me to dry heave onto the shoes of the nurse wheeling my gurney (which, unfortunately, is the second time that has happened to me post-anasthesia).


Regardless of the procedure at hand I always tell them to skip the damn versed is that is what seems to really knock the memory out of whack and also causes me substantial post anesthesia issues.

I had an upper and a lower a few years ago and remember watching video of both. Kind of boring actually.

I even remember joking with the doctor "that's not the same tube right?"

I don't recall them understanding it was a joke however as I got a rather matter of fact answer LOL


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Decided for a bit of colour today.


BarracksSi said:


> Meh. Colonoscopy on Monday (my first one! At least that’s what they tell me) so I can’t eat veggies or nuts or fiber. Switch to clear liquids late Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 16380632


I have had a few, the prep is worse than the procedure. All the best.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Sounds like an interesting novelty specialty store for the super urbanites.
> 
> If you're interested in a change of careers I suggest you trademark that name and start raising venture capital right away.


I could open a food shop near a 55-and-up neighborhood with a Clean As A Whistle Colon Prep section.

Or, hey, a food delivery box service!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Mr. Jetson, I presume? 😉 But seriously, it must be a joy on long trips.


I try to take a couple a year…quite fun.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Will you ever? That's the million dollar question ...literally! 😉


I will. When i turn 50. Remember, i already identified my exit watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nothing a bro wouldn't do for another bro for free! 🤣🤣🤣


I trust you are not talking about colonoscopy?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> 5 cents and a Snoopy Speedmaster!😅


I love snoopy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Yeah...I don't want to get too far down this slippery slope, but I fully get the desire for freedom and all. I just think there's a difference between personal freedom and social responsibility that should be considered in some cases. It's like I tell my son, "Just because you can doesn't mean you should."


Are we still talking about colonoscopy?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Hang in there, brother Sug. Omicron's a fast burn (and insanely transmissible) but the pathology is much milder than that of previous variants (I'm in biotech/epi now so these are weekly, if not daily conversations at work). And you did everything right to prep the ole' immune system for battle. Don't be surprised if you lick it w/i 48 hours or less. Feel better soon!


Had covid a few days ago. Just a one day fever. Most likely omicron but i didnt have my positive test further gene sequenced to find out which variant.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Sounds like C19 is no match for the Sug Master . And you're 100% right, it's always been about doing right by others, including those less capable of fighting this thing. My grandmother turned 90 a few months back, and god knows we'd have loved to have thrown a massive, mask-free party, but at what cost?
> 
> As for the beer run, you gotta strike a good balance with your "symptoms." Overdo it and the Wife won't let you drink at all. But play it too tough and she'll just hand your keys!


Or if bro Sug doesnt play it right with the wife, he’ll have complications.  not sure if that can still be attributed to the virus.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Or if bro Sug doesnt play it right with the wife, he’ll have complications.  not sure if that can still be attributed to the virus.


I’m proceeding with definite caution. My wife’s Colombian.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> I’m proceeding with definite caution. My wife’s Colombian.


I just came over from a coffee forum and "Colombian" is a whole different context.

Not as uniquely coffee-contextual as phrases like "washed Kenyan", though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Had covid a few days ago. Just a one day fever. Most likely omicron but i didnt have my positive test further gene sequenced to find out which variant.


I would really like medical providers to sequence as many positive cases as they can. "You can't measure what you can't see", of course, and we should be trying to track everything that's going on.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I will. When i turn 50. Remember, i already identified my exit watch.


“Exit”? Colonoscopy?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> “Exit”? Colonoscopy?


My exit watch.









i think Pulp Fiction has the perfect colonoscopy watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I love snoopy
> View attachment 16382152


Am I looking at what I think I’m looking at? Got a more comprehensive view for us?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Am I looking at what I think I’m looking at? Got a more comprehensive view for us?


Want me to get banned bro?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Going on a grocery run. First time outside in weeks.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sugman said:


> Yeah...I don't want to get too far down this slippery slope, but I fully get the desire for freedom and all. I just think there's a difference between personal freedom and social responsibility that should be considered in some cases. It's like I tell my son, "Just because you can doesn't mean you should."
> 
> On a different note, fans of Mr. Loaf may like this:
> 
> ...


Is it a Cartier? I have seen him wear Cartiers in other photos.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Received today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16382479


I really like this watch, is it SS or WG?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I really like this watch, is it SS or WG?


Just SS.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Received today.


Didnt wear one of your nice shirts? 

congrats on the incoming


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Received today.


Nice…congrats!!!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Is it a Cartier? I have seen him wear Cartiers in other photos.


I can’t tell. It’s minuscule on his wrist, though.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Didnt wear one of your nice shirts?
> 
> congrats on the incoming





Sugman said:


> Nice…congrats!!!


Thanks!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

It’s Deeboo time!










Let‘s go 49ers!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Received today.


Congrats! Looks great!
Can't remember any of mine looking so sharp and new 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> It’s Deeboo time!
> Let‘s go 49ers!


I say GO GIRL! 😍


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Received today.


Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Purple Hayz said:


> Beautiful. Congrats!


Thanks BrOoO! As I wrote before, I sacrificed my Starbucks for the black version.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mav said:


> It’s Deeboo time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m a UT (Tennessee…the first UTj grad. We have a couple players on the SF roster. Jauan Jennigs started out on the practice team and is now making significant contributions in games. He had a reputation as a “junkyard dog” that I think played a large part in him getting drafted. Emmanuel Moseley is a starting DB.

I’d like to see Josh Malone (another former UT player) do well, too, but he has Aaron Rogers throwing to him…and I can’t stand Aaron Rogers.

Let’s go Niners!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I told my coworker last week that he's going to have to stop getting upset about people getting sick from covid — because it's going to become endemic and people he respects are likely to catch it even if they take the right precautions. (his mom was diagnosed as positive last month)
> 
> I haven't read stories about Meat Loaf's passing, so I don't know the real story here. But it's that attitude that pisses me off. At least _TRY_ to stay safe.
> 
> I think there's been two basic responses: "I don't know what'll happen, so I'll err on the side of safety" versus "I don't know what'll happen, so I'll keep doing the same as I've always done"


Darwin theory in play here.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Received today.


Congratulations, that's a classic beauty


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Thanks BrOoO! As I wrote before, I sacrificed my Starbucks for the black version.


I prefer my coffee black


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sugman said:


> I’m a UT (Tennessee…the first UTj grad. We have a couple players on the SF roster. Jauan Jennigs started out on the practice team and is now making significant contributions in games. He had a reputation as a “junkyard dog” that I think played a large part in him getting drafted. Emmanuel Moseley is a starting DB.
> 
> I’d like to see Josh Malone (another former UT player) do well, too, but he has Aaron Rogers throwing to him…and I can’t stand Aaron Rogers.
> 
> ...


My man!

Both Jennings and Moseley have improved their games although the season and it's been good seeing their progress.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Received today.


Congrats! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So who is Jenna rooting for this weekend, BSF?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Darwin theory in play here.


r/HermanCainAward jumped right on it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Thanks BrOoO! As I wrote before, I sacrificed my Starbucks for the black version.


I understand your position Mario, and your shirts restrictions, but I'll stick with green, I had plenty of time to adapt my wardrobe 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> It’s Deeboo time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow (about the 2nd pic).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Received today.


Nice work! But geez, put on a shirt, will ya?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow (about the 2nd pic).


What about it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I understand your position Mario, and your shirts restrictions, but I'll stick with green, I had plenty of time to adapt my wardrobe 😉
> 
> View attachment 16383232


Am not sure if ive seen someone use his watch like brass knuckles.  if there is time, i take my watch off (and hand to a friend, if anyone in vicinity) in those circumstances.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> What about it?


I can’t put my finger on it. But I’d like to.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> So who is Jenna rooting for this weekend, BSF?


Anyone not named Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wish I had a chance to speak with Jenna before she made the decision...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Am not sure if ive seen someone use his watch like brass knuckles.  if there is time, i take my watch off *(and hand to a friend, if anyone in vicinity)* in those circumstances.


...or, you can hand it to the mugger, he will be to worried about it to fight back while you punch him 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I can’t put my finger on it. But I’d like to.


I thought giving someone the finger meant something else...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Am not sure if ive seen someone use his watch like brass knuckles


Here ya go. Young Bruce Wayne "explaining" a few things to the neighborhood bully 

I'd say the sub was pretty effective


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congratulations, that's a classic beauty


Thanks PF!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> I prefer my coffee black


Exactly which one?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> Congrats! Wear it in good health.


Thanks! I hope that my spirit in my head will be satisfied with this purchase and will calm my soul for a while.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> I understand your position Mario, and your shirts restrictions, but I'll stick with green, I had plenty of time to adapt my wardrobe 😉
> 
> View attachment 16383232


The one on the right has been my dream for several years.

However, I will not buy it, because then I would have nothing to dream about.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice work! But geez, put on a shirt, will ya?


Are you serious?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

That vintage Longines is up to $132. I think I'm out.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Are you serious?


This topic has been covered before...



BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, bare arms?? That white stuff on the ground is called snow and it comes down when it's freezing. Oy.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Help!!! Must...resist...arrrrrhhhggg!!!










_Must wait for Kermit, must wait for Kermit, black is the sub of choice for luddites, and people who drive the speed limit in the left lane. Bro @mario1971 is a terrible influence. Must...ignore him!!!

_ 😫 😜


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugman said:


> Same (except the dry heaving). I had a little Versed (midazolam) mixed in, so I don't remember anything!


Versed is a fantastic pre op drug for just about any procedure with no memory of anything subsequent to IV administered amnesiac.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I thought giving someone the finger meant something else...


Depends on how one uses it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Help!!! Must...resist...arrrrrhhhggg!!!
> 
> View attachment 16383922
> 
> ...


Resist now and it will soon be out of reach!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugman said:


> I've been a Harley guy for 30 years. My brother had one of those iron-heads. I rode it once. I had to squeeze both hands and tap both feet to find the clutch/gears. I never rode it again. He could hop from one to the other...don't know how he did it.
> 
> Here's my current bike.
> View attachment 16381986











Last cycle I owned was a Honda XL350 many years ago. Not too long ago I was offered this Steve McQueen Triumph by a good friend for a really good price. Should probably have bought it. I have very long legs and that series seems to fit my anatomical proportions better than any other cycle.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Received today.


Well done!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The view while waiting for the 49ers game.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Help!!! Must...resist...arrrrrhhhggg!!!
> 
> View attachment 16383922
> 
> ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Help!!! Must...resist...arrrrrhhhggg!!!
> 
> View attachment 16383922
> 
> ...


WHERE is this? There’s fewer ADs around the DMV than just two years ago…


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

How bout dem Bengals!?


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

ithardin said:


> How bout dem Bengals!?


Yes indeed, what a game! Great to see them do well after so many years of mediocrity. But man do they need to upgrade the offensive line this offseason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Skaface199 said:


> Yes indeed, what a game! Great to see them do well after so many years of mediocrity. But man do they need to upgrade the offensive line this offseason.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to beat a dead horse, the Cowboys' o-line sucks too but look at what Burrow was able to do today vs. what Dak did. 

$160 million doesn't buy what it used to...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Go Niners!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Exactly which one?


No date for me.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> WHERE is this? There’s fewer ADs around the DMV than just two years ago…


So my AD rang a couple days ago to tell me they'd finished repairs (on a piece I dropped off over the holidays) and that he had something else I _might_ be interested in to share as well. So I'm heading over today 90% certain I'd be walking out with my pendant and maybe an "update" on my Ceramic BB or LV Sub 41. So imagine my surprise to learn that A) the ceramic is already _en route_, B) he now thinks he _can _get me an FXD Pelagos (it was squarely in "unobtanium" territory the first time I inquired), and C) I could continue waiting on the Cermit or take home a 126610LN. He also had a nice collection of demos (nothing but bare shelves each of the past 4 times I've been there), including a 36mm DJ for me to try on as a proxy for the new Explorer (which I've also been lusting after).



















First things first, @mario1971 I thought I was happy for you this morning, but now I'm straight up elated (and a bit envious ). That is the best looking, best feeling submariner I've ever seen in the flesh. The Sub-C was muscular and attractive, and I still adore my 14060, but that new 41 is just about _perfect_. Salud, hermano!

The bad news of course is that I'm still in for a wait if I'm Cermit or bust. He gave me a break down of their volumes and distribution, and candidly told me that while I've built a nice rep with them in a very short time (and that it's obvious I'm buying to own, not to profit), they're lucky to see two, maybe three LVs per year (vs. 10-15 LNs and no-dates). It was hard to pass, but the truth is if I'm going with another black bezel sub it's gotta be sans date. So now I've got three entries on the "list" after adding the Exp I and no-date 41 today. I'd be happy with any and all of them, and I don't mind waiting.

I _think _😕


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Go Niners!!


Seems the cold weather is affecting fair weather SFO in the early goings. Still early though.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> So my AD rang a couple days ago to tell me they'd finished repairs (on a piece I dropped off over the holidays) and that he had something else I _might_ be interested in to share as well. So I'm heading over today 90% certain I'd be walking out with my pendant and maybe an "update" on my Ceramic BB or LV Sub 41. So imagine my surprise to learn that A) the ceramic is already _en route_, B) he now thinks he _can _get me an FXD Pelagos (it was squarely in "unobtanium" territory the first time I inquired), and C) I could continue waiting on the Cermit or take home a 126610LN. He also had nice collection of demos (nothing but bare shelves each of the past 4 times I've been there), including a 36mm DJ for me to try on as a proxy for the new Explorer (which I've also been lusting after).
> 
> View attachment 16384265
> 
> ...


Part of me thinks this actually helps you in the furtherance of the watches you REALLY want. The AD sees you don't just jump at any you're offered which is further proof you're an owner not a flipper. Fingers crossed for you brother!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Out having Greek with my lady tonight.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> So my AD rang a couple days ago to tell me they'd finished repairs (on a piece I dropped off over the holidays) and that he had something else I _might_ be interested in to share as well. So I'm heading over today 90% certain I'd be walking out with my pendant and maybe an "update" on my Ceramic BB or LV Sub 41. So imagine my surprise to learn that A) the ceramic is already _en route_, B) he now thinks he _can _get me an FXD Pelagos (it was squarely in "unobtanium" territory the first time I inquired), and C) I could continue waiting on the Cermit or take home a 126610LN. He also had a nice collection of demos (nothing but bare shelves each of the past 4 times I've been there), including a 36mm DJ for me to try on as a proxy for the new Explorer (which I've also been lusting after).
> 
> View attachment 16384265
> 
> ...


I am still waiting patiently for my sub-date. I asked the Boutique if I could get it by my 60th. I'm 61 now...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Out having Greek with my lady tonight.


I like ladies with their snoopy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Neither a lady not a snoopy. But still an Omega.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Niners special teams delivers. Tied game. Late in the fourth canto.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Enough time for a game winning drive that will milk the clock as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Enough time for a game winning drive that will milk the clock as well.


Now 49ers turn


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Neither a lady not a snoopy. But still an Omega.
> View attachment 16384428


And a blue Speedy to boot


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> And a blue Speedy to boot
> View attachment 16384452


That’s one of the contenders for my exit omega.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats SFO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

NINERS!!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

How happy am I??


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> That’s one of the contenders for my exit omega.


It's not "the Speedy" you see every day, but then again, it's not the Speedy you see every day 

This is one of two, perhaps three watches that I didn't buy primarily (or even in large part) for the movement, and I must say it's been a revelation.

Haven't even benchmarked it on the TG yet. Just enjoying _enjoying _it.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How happy am I??
> 
> View attachment 16384468


Don't be sad, homie. There's always next year...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Watching "3 Days of the Condor." How cool is Redford in that movie? Doxa Sharkhunter on a bund!?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ithardin said:


> Watching "3 Days of the Condor." How cool is Redford in that movie? Doxa Sharkhunter on a bund!?


Is it on a Bund? I thought it was one of those thick leather straps that were all the rage back then? He seems to have an eclectic taste in watches, I have seen him wear everything from a Rolex Sub to a Seiko 5.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> NINERS!!!!


Youre happy for the tormentor of your ‘Boys?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Don't be sad, homie. There's always next year...
> 
> View attachment 16384476


On a different team?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16384266


I’d reeeaaalllly like to see that Milgauss and ExpII. Did they have a black one as well?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> NINERS!!!!


A Crying Aaron Rodgers meme…people can start using it instead of the old Jordan one. The pic @Purple Hayz posted would be a good one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Could this count as a disney watch? With the hidden mickey and all.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> No date for me.


Kpw.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This has no date but it has a day of the week indicator.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Game on!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16384657


@Pongster, the photo, as always, amazing, sharpness at a professional level.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Youre happy for the tormentor of your ‘Boys?


The Boys were a deeply flawed and undisciplined team and didn't deserve to win. Built their record and stats by pounding on the weak teams in their division. Need to spend their first two draft picks on a center and a guard.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Depends on how where one uses it.


FIFY.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> FIFY.
> View attachment 16384963


Finger pointing?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My Facebook is being overtaken by people playing an online game called "Wordle." I have succumbed to this as well.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> So my AD rang a couple days ago to tell me they'd finished repairs (on a piece I dropped off over the holidays) and that he had something else I _might_ be interested in to share as well. So I'm heading over today 90% certain I'd be walking out with my pendant and maybe an "update" on my Ceramic BB or LV Sub 41. So imagine my surprise to learn that A) the ceramic is already _en route_, B) he now thinks he _can _get me an FXD Pelagos (it was squarely in "unobtanium" territory the first time I inquired), and C) I could continue waiting on the Cermit or take home a 126610LN. He also had a nice collection of demos (nothing but bare shelves each of the past 4 times I've been there), including a 36mm DJ for me to try on as a proxy for the new Explorer (which I've also been lusting after).
> 
> View attachment 16384265
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan! The new Sub 41 is very tempting but I'm sticking to the fatboy SubC. Knowing Rolex, they will probably make the next gen Sub 40mm again with 14060 like proportions.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

How about them Niners!? Another nail biter down to the wire but the show continues to roll on!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And today, go Rams!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> And today, go Rams!


I'll take the one on the left, please.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'll take the one on the left, please.


Front and center for me please good sir! 😅


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I’d reeeaaalllly like to see that Milgauss and ExpII. Did they have a black one as well?


Unfortunately, no. Polar Exp II only. Didn't have an Exp I either, and claims to have not gotten a single all-steel 36mm version all of last year (3 S&Gs only). Says he gets more Daytonas than Explorers (I)!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> My Facebook is being overtaken by people playing an online game called "Wordle." I have succumbed to this as well.


GTFO


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Unfortunately, no. Polar Exp II only. Didn't have an Exp I either, and claims to have not gotten a single all-steel 36mm version all of last year (3 S&Gs only). Says he gets more Daytonas than Explorers (I)!


Dang it. I think I'd like a S&G ExpI, but that's more "I like it 'cuz it's available" reasoning, which is how you go home with the girl you didn't actually like all that much.

Remember any Cellinis there?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Dang it. I think I'd like a S&G ExpI, but that's more "I like it 'cuz it's available" reasoning, which is how you go home with the girl you didn't actually like all that much.
> 
> Remember any Cellinis there?


A couple OPs, a 36mm DJ, Sub date, MilG, Batman, Sky.D, Polar Exp. II, and some blingy women's watches. Plus a couple PM Daytonas I didn't even bother with (what's the point, lol). But *these were demos only*. The only one "in the back" (for me at least) was a black sub date. Now I imagine a Big Fish (likely with years, if not decades, of purchase history) would have had more options, but I wouldn't (and couldn't) really know, yeah? 

I'm just happy to have reached a place where I can _get _a new Rolex, without having had to buy a bunch of $#!T I will never wear/use. Because if _that _is really what's required, the Crown can kiss my Mexican a$$. I will stick with Omega/Tudor/GS/etc. until I'm dead, blind, or sick of watches. What I won't do is waste money just to spend money (at an AD), and if I'm going to _donate, _it'll be to charity not friggin Jomashop!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> A couple OPs, a 36mm DJ, Sub date, MilG, Batman, Sky.D, Polar Exp. II, and some blingy women's watches. Plus a couple PM Daytonas I didn't even bother with (what's the point, lol). But *these were demos only*. The only one "in the back" (for me at least) was a black sub date. Now I imagine a Big Fish (likely with years, if not decades, of purchase history) would have had more options, but I wouldn't (and couldn't) really know, yeah?
> 
> I'm just happy to have reached a place where I can _get _a new Rolex, without having had to buy a bunch of $#!T I will never wear/use. Because if _that _is really what's required, the Crown can kiss my Mexican a$$. I will stick with Omega/Tudor/GS/etc. until I'm dead, blind, or sick of watches. What I won't do is waste money just to spend money (at an AD), and if I'm going to _donate, _it'll be to charity not friggin Jomashop!


I'm just hoping that Ms. Young is still at Lenkersdoodle when we go shopping someday. She's the one who talked MrsBS into looking beyond TAG and Omega.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

LOL is okay for me to want BOTH the Rams & the Bucs to lose? 

I never want to play Brady in the post season...but at the sane time I wish all kinds of misfortune upon Stan Kroenke.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> My Facebook is being overtaken by people playing an online game called "Wordle." I have succumbed to this as well.


Me too. Tried it first time earlier. There’s a thread in WUS.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'll take the one on the left, please.


You’ll ram something?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'll take the one on the left, please.


The guy in the middle looks photoshopped!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'll take the one on the left, please.


I'm good with any of the females on the squad. 😁


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sugman said:


> A Crying Aaron Rodgers meme…people can start using it instead of the old Jordan one. The pic @Purple Hayz posted would be a good one.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

One more half to go... GO RAMS!!! Beat TB10!!!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

They've been tailgating at Arrowhead since before noon and the game starts at like 6:30. I have a deal with the littles that if they behave today I'll let them stay up and watch the game with me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Dang it. I think I'd like a S&G ExpI, but that's more "I like it 'cuz it's available" reasoning, which is how you go home with the girl you didn't actually like all that much.


Why do you think they call it a "one-night stand?"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why do you think they call it a "one-night stand?"


And the Walk Of Shame the next morning


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The good old days.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> And the Walk Of Shame the next morning


I once ran into a colleague at a bagel shop on a Saturday morning. She was wearing the same clothes as Friday. She was also married at the time. Turned all shades of red...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Whew!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow. All three upsets so far. And all via walk off FGs.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Let’s go Bills! 

The Rams really know how to give their fans mini heart attacks tho. Kupp is absolutely something else!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> One more half to go... GO RAMS!!! Beat TB10!!!


On the left FTW. Small nose for me, all day every day. I think I was traumatized as a child by the Wicked Witch of the West, so hook-like honkers aren’t my jam.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Small nose, you said?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am not juicy, so cant be choosy. So like bro mav, am
OK with any.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'll take the one on the left, please.


I'll take all of em


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> A couple OPs, a 36mm DJ, Sub date, MilG, Batman, Sky.D, Polar Exp. II, and some blingy women's watches. Plus a couple PM Daytonas I didn't even bother with (what's the point, lol). But *these were demos only*. The only one "in the back" (for me at least) was a black sub date. Now I imagine a Big Fish (likely with years, if not decades, of purchase history) would have had more options, but I wouldn't (and couldn't) really know, yeah?
> 
> I'm just happy to have reached a place where I can _get _a new Rolex, without having had to buy a bunch of $#!T I will never wear/use. Because if _that _is really what's required, the Crown can kiss my Mexican a$$. I will stick with Omega/Tudor/GS/etc. until I'm dead, blind, or sick of watches. What I won't do is waste money just to spend money (at an AD), and if I'm going to _donate, _it'll be to charity not friggin Jomashop!


I agree 100%


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I'll take all of em


Could be pricey that way.










You’d have to buy them all dinner first.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Could be pricey that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And for dessert?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> I'll take all of em


At the same time? Good god man you trying to have a heart attack? 

Not the _worst _way to go, mind you, but damn....


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> At the same time? Good god man you trying to have a heart attack?
> 
> Not the _worst _way to go, mind you, but damn....


Definitely worse ways, but you are right and thank you for considering my wellbeing. I still think I'm 25.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> I'll take all of em


Serial or parallel?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> At the same time? Good god man you trying to have a heart attack?
> 
> Not the _worst _way to go, mind you, but damn....


#nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> And for dessert?


Pete26 of course!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Looking out the window and seeing the TD fireworks from Arrowhead


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wearing this again, a very legible watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> At the same time? Good god man you trying to have a heart attack?
> 
> Not the _worst _way to go, mind you, but damn....


Would def make for an unusual obituary!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would def make for an unusual obituary!


Not to mention if that didn't kill me Mrs Pete26 would.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks Butker...4 points lost on a missed PAT & field goal. _facepalm_


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Thanks Butker...4 points lost on a missed PAT & field goal. _facepalm_


Godfrey

And then Tyreek Hill just zooms one in.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Thanks Butker...4 points lost on a missed PAT & field goal. _facepalm_


That missed PAT may haunt KC if they lose.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Not to mention if that didn't kill me Mrs Pete26 would.


But let's focus on the positive...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> That missed PAT may haunt KC if they lose.


What a game!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> What a game!


What a weekend


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

OT rules should be revisited. Both sides should have at least one possession each.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> They've been tailgating at Arrowhead since before noon and the game starts at like 6:30. I have a deal with the littles that if they behave today I'll let them stay up and watch the game with me.


And what a friggin’ game it was. 

Hell, it was a great weekend of football.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sugman said:


> And what a friggin’ game it was.
> 
> Hell, it was a great weekend of football.


Great games!


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Has there ever been a better weekend of football? All Buffalo had to do was not kickoff into the end zone. They will have to live with that for a while.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> OT rules should be revisited. Both sides should have at least one possession each.


Absolutely agree! Most people (if not all) I know think the same.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

OoOmega Worldtimer with an IPA


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bjespo said:


> Has there ever been a better weekend of football? All Buffalo had to do was not kickoff into the end zone. They will have to live with that for a while.


Might have been better to have squibbed? Less time but shorter field for Mahomes.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Outside with the dogs and there are fireworks and gunshots going off here in KC.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> OT rules should be revisited. Both sides should have at least one possession each.


I love how college football does this. Takes away the coin toss as the arbiter of the outcome.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes? No? Meh?








Hands-On - The new 2022 Zenith Defy Skyline Collection (Specs & Price)


The new three-handed Zenith Defy Skyline collection combines the spirit of the original Defy concect and the brand's El Primero legacy.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wearing it one more time before it goes back to its hard to get to box.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Yes? No? Meh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of blue, black suits me better, but I like it as more of a "jeans" watch than anything else.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Yes? No? Meh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who would consider this after owning a Laureato?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Yes? No? Meh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see the El Primero legacy but i suppose it’s a good enough watch


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> I'm not a fan of blue, black suits me better, but I like it as more of a "jeans" watch than anything else.


Oh it's definitely a jeans watch, especially on the rubber strap.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Who would consider this after owning a Laureato?


Definitely not for me, just a "what you all think in general" kind of question.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I dont see the El Primero legacy but i suppose it’s a good enough watch


You read my mind! It definitely looks more like an effort to catch on with the "sports watch with integrated bracelet" wave than anything else. Not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Yes? No? Meh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s also a “small seconds for the sake of having small seconds” which doesn’t make sense for how modern the design is. It’s not as bad as the small seconds ATs are, but still, I don’t get it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Better to be square


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I didnt realize i passed 20K posts when i passed it. Must have happened during the frenzy of the greatest football game i was able to watch on TV.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Yes? No? Meh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suck it, Royal Oak! I'll take your puny octagon and raise you a dodecagon 

So what's this, then? Beater for when you're wrestling a moose and don't want to risk that lovely GP? Seems a bit spendy for such purposes. I'd get a PRX instead. As for the Zenith, look I don't know who started the whole angular steel sports watch with an integrated bracelet and polygonal bezel back in the day (probably RO, right?), but everybody and their brother seems to be doing some take on the revival a.t.m. The whole design aesthetic has never been my cup-o-tea, though if I were gonna jump in, I can't imagine it being done better than your current GP (I like that Bulgari OF, too, though it seems a bit different).

Plus as much I like the El Primero and respect Zenith's legacy of movement innovation in general, I'd be leery of buying one after that Defy Labs debacle. 😕


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@Sappie66, this is for you.

They’ve Driven Everything, but the Miata Keeps Them Smiling


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Yes? No? Meh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh I like!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

bjespo said:


> Has there ever been a better weekend of football? All Buffalo had to do was not kickoff into the end zone. They will have to live with that for a while.


An epic weekend of football with all close games. Wow!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Rams change ticket policy for 2022 NFC Championship Game in hopes of keeping 49ers fans out of SoFi Stadium


The Rams want to make sure that they have a home-field advantage




www.cbssports.com





Rams are a little scared of us, the 49ers faithful, from turning SoFi Stadium into Levi's Stadium South on Sunday again. 🤣


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> An epic weekend of football with all close games. Wow!


Honesty don't remember a better playoff weekend across the board. Of course as a long suffering Bears fan I'm a little bit biased!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Planet Ocean _this morning_

New arrival due later this afternoon!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Outside with the dogs and there are fireworks and gunshots going off here in KC.


Are people shooting their guns into the air cowboy style?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Yes? No? Meh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty nice. Has more visual detail and hooks than the Defy that I had. Is it steel or titanium?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Oh it's definitely a jeans watch, especially on the rubber strap.


I Imagine for you that any watch you wear has to be a jeans watch, no?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Suck it, Royal Oak! I'll take your puny octagon and raise you a dodecagon
> 
> So what's this, then? Beater for when you're wrestling a moose and don't want to risk that lovely GP? Seems a bit spendy for such purposes. I'd get a PRX instead. As for the Zenith, look I don't know who started the whole angular steel sports watch with an integrated bracelet and polygonal bezel back in the day (probably RO, right?), but everybody and their brother seems to be doing some take on the revival a.t.m. The whole design aesthetic has never been my cup-o-tea, though if I were gonna jump in, I can't imagine it being done better than your current GP (I like that Bulgari OF, too, though it seems a bit different).
> 
> Plus as much I like the El Primero and respect Zenith's legacy of movement innovation in general, I'd be leery of buying one after that Defy Labs debacle. 😕


Can't wait for the revival of this angular beauty (please no, God, it's just sarcasm 😬)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks pretty nice. Has more visual detail and hooks than the Defy that I had. Is it steel or titanium?


Steel.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Steel.


That’s good. The defy had no business being titanium.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I Imagine for you that any watch you wear has to be a jeans watch, no?


Unfortunately this Zenith won't be it. The rubber strap with the quick change system is good to have, but visually it's too much. I much prefer the simple rubber strap the Laureato has.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Can't wait for the revival of this angular beauty (please no, God, it's just sarcasm )
> View attachment 16387844


Oh I don’t know, that looks quirky and fun!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Unfortunately this Zenith won't be it. The rubber strap with the quick change system is good to have, but visually it's too much. I much prefer the simple rubber strap the Laureato has.
> 
> View attachment 16387873


Yeah, it makes the whole thing look like a waffle iron.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Can't wait for the revival of this angular beauty (please no, God, it's just sarcasm 😬)
> View attachment 16387844


Excellent, but I believe bro Dick is partial to stainless steel:











Of course, there's also the gold version


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Any news on/from Abe ? Do I take it he is permanently banned? Anyone know if he frequents other online watch fora?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Unfortunately this Zenith won't be it. The rubber strap with the quick change system is good to have, but visually it's too much. I much prefer the simple rubber strap the Laureato has.
> 
> View attachment 16387873


So the dial designs flows to the straps. Hmmmm.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Simon said:


> Any news on/from Abe ? Do I take it he is permanently banned? Anyone know if he frequents other online watch fora?
> 
> View attachment 16387931


He re-registered under a different username but was found out (and re-banned) within a few days. Pretty sure he'll have to make peace with the mods to have any chance of returning.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Coldest day of the year in South Florida with a chilly 40 degrees this morning. What better day to wear your winter white (or grey in this case).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> He re-registered under a different username but was found out (and re-banned) within a few days. Pretty sure he'll have to make peace with the mods to have any chance of returning.


Was it confirmed that it was him?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> He re-registered under a different username but was found out (and re-banned) within a few days. Pretty sure he'll have to make peace with the mods to have any chance of returning.


really? ok - ugh
was it the flower posting dude?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Was it confirmed that it was him?


Not yet...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, it makes the whole thing look like a waffle iron.


Yeah, that dial does nothing for me.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Simon said:


> really? ok - ugh
> was it the flower posting dude?





Panerol Forte said:


> Not yet...
> View attachment 16388095


No one knows for sure, but I imagine "Expelled Abe" (Kush + eba) might have been a little too "on-the-nose" for a clandestine reappearance. (_Kuṣ (कुष्).—[kuṣa] r. 9th cl. 1. To expel, to force or draw out, to extract.). _And if he didn't bother with an IP mask...

Hard to follow the thought process, tbh, particularly if rules infractions are what got him banned in the first place.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> No one knows for sure, but I imagine "Expelled Abe" (Kush + eba) might have been a little too "on-the-nose" for a clandestine reappearance. (_Kuṣ (कुष्).—[kuṣa] r. 9th cl. 1. To expel, to force or draw out, to extract.)_
> 
> Hard to follow the thought process, tbh, particularly if rules infractions are what got him banned in the first place.


Ah, thanks PH

funny thing is, I actually thought when I saw the flowers it was Abe and now that I see the etymology & word play - I think its a defo. Well, I miss Abe - I know there were lately some uncharacteristic animus with a brother here, but I always found him a gentleman and I appreciated that he was a true watch lover: though a purchasing whale able to get an AD phone invite to come n buy all 3 new steel submariners, with discount, yet also he could be just as excited at buying the latest GShock. 

But the writing was on the wall when he dissed my green Hamilton  seriously, if he's reading this, I hope he knows he and his contribution is missed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, that dial does nothing for me.


That remains to be seen. Most online photos of the dials looked kind of flat. But in one particular photo the blue seem to look better and showed more depth.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> BSF maybe you and I can go in and get into a bidding war on that undervalued Longines.


Drive it all the way up to a whopping $150 bucks and maybe Hodinkee will cover it as the "next BIG wave of watch specu...err collecting!!"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> I'd be leery of buying one after that Defy Labs debacle


Wait...what?
Defy Labs debacle?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> I used to read those all the time. I’d repeat them and choose different paths to see what would happen. I think my favorite was a time travel mission to retrieve a sword from the great Miyamoto Musashi. The best ending was finding him in a quiet seaside cave as he meditated about the end of his life. Somehow he recognized “me” and graciously granted his wooden sword.


Loved that book. This was from a different "CYOA" type series IIRC with all sorts of Time Travel adventures.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I once ran into a colleague at a bagel shop on a Saturday morning. She was wearing the same clothes as Friday. She was also married at the time. Turned all shades of red...


Was walking out of a store with a lady I had just met online once. Ran into a friend of hers totally by accident "So, how is your husband......oh" followed by a long awkward moment.

The perils of online dating!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Did someone ask for blue dials?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The sunset, dinner and cake wasn't bad either!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice Mav! You know how to do it!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Are people shooting their guns into the air cowboy style?


Hopefully not. What goes up must also come down.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bjespo said:


> Has there ever been a better weekend of football? All Buffalo had to do was not kickoff into the end zone. They will have to live with that for a while.


As far back as I can remember Buffalo has had a propensity to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

5959HH said:


> As far back as I can remember Buffalo has had a propensity to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


My Giants can cross off their defensive coordinator from their head coach search!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Wait...what?
> Defy Labs debacle?


Total **** show, apparently. So like many movement junkies, I was _really_ big on that magnificent new oscillator Zenith stunned the world with a few years back, and when I heard they were releasing a non-LE (and relatively attainable) version of the Defy Lab called the Inventor, I knew I would have to have one at some point.

Fast forward a couple years and I return to WUS looking for some glowing reviews, and instead I find that not only has the thing been pulled from the market, but the few that _were _sent out had serious problems, weren't running up to (initial) specs, failed to include any COSC/Lab certs, etc. I saw a few threads on this here and maybe some similar stories on Reddit? IIRC the takehome was that Z had a disruptive, incredibly promising movement that it released before it was ready for prime time and that never did (or could) live up to its promise.

(2) Defy Inventor No Longer Available? | WatchUSeek Watch Forums

Last I heard about it all eyes were on Freddy C to see if their downsized/refined take on this trick new escapement would fare any better:

IN-DEPTH - The Frederique Constant Slimline Monolithic Manufacture, with Groundbreaking Oscillator - YouTube

I should have mine by April


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

@mui.richard Here's another inside scoop on why the Defy Inventor flopped:



WTSP said:


> The Defy Inventor is being mentioned in the Ablogtowatch Superlative podcast. Apparently the guest, Rikki from The Scottish Watches Podcast, says he paid a deposit and decided to cancel over a year later after never receiving the watch. Apparently Zenith quietly made the line disappear. Ariel Adams mentions that his understanding is that there were two major engineering problems they couldn't overcome:
> 1) The watch could work in a resting position, but no decent shock absorption could be developed for daily wear. As such, it was fragile.
> 2) They couldn't produce the parts in a large volume economically. Apparently JC Biver pushed the R&D for silicon and the Zenith oscillator, but once he left nobody wanted to stake their careers into continuing to spend on the new escapement.
> Superlative - SUPERLATIVE: INTERVIEW WITH RIKKI FROM THE SCOTTISH WATCHES PODCAST - PART 1 OF 2
> (39 minutes in)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Loved that book. This was from a different "CYOA" type series IIRC with all sorts of Time Travel adventures.
> 
> View attachment 16388356


Yessss! That was it!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Very nice Mav! You know how to do it!


Being married to a chef, I've become quite the expert on eating good food! 😂


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

OMG you’ll scratch it. And ruin the investment. 

investment in what? Sitting in a box? Screw that, enjoy life.

Take your baby shopping for old car & truck parts. LOL


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> The sunset, dinner and cake wasn't bad either!


Happy Birthday brother Mav! Way to do it up right


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Happy Birthday brother Mav! Way to do it up right


Thank you but it was Mrs Mav's birthday! 😊


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Yes? No? Meh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, how exactly does one set/time this watch? I see the 1/10s subdial but where, exactly, is the seconds hand?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> Thank you but it was Mrs Mav's birthday! 😊



Happy Birthday _Mrs_. Mav! I trust you are very grateful for your beau's exemplary thoughtfulness and generosity (seriously, all Mrs. Hayz got was a second Instant Pot), and are willing to demonstrate your appreciation for your man the way any devoted and grateful wife should: by bracing yourself, taking a deep breath, and saying YES to his Daytona/Ed White/Lange request! 

Joking aside, well done bro Mav.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Thank you but it was Mrs Mav's birthday!


Happy (belated) birthday to Mrs. Mav!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> As far back as I can remember Buffalo has had a propensity to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


Back to the Marv Levy days.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Are people shooting their guns into the air cowboy style?


Into the air, at street signs, maybe even some cars. The rule at Arrowhead? "Wear your old shoes and drive your old car."


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Honesty don't remember a better playoff weekend across the board. Of course as a long suffering Bears fan I'm a little bit biased!


The office today was a ghost town. Lots of F.A.s working from home


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Happy Birthday _Mrs_. Mav! I trust you are very grateful for your beau's exemplary thoughtfulness and generosity (seriously, all Mrs. Hayz got was a second Instant Pot), and are willing to demonstrate your appreciation for your man the way any devoted and grateful wife should: by bracing yourself, taking a deep breath, and saying YES to his Daytona/Ed White/Lange request!
> 
> Joking aside, well done bro Mav.


I'm extraordinary lucky and grateful. After all, not only does she support my crazy watch habit, she contributes to it. Her gift to me for my birthday in 2020...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy (belated) birthday to Mrs. Mav!!


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

_drumroll_

Annnnnd Baby Ithardin is....









A BOY! 89th growth percentile (gonna be a big boy)!

Bring on the name suggestions. I think PF votes for Laureato!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, that dial does nothing for me.


I have to say there’s nothing about the watch I find overly appealing.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mav said:


> The sunset, dinner and cake wasn't bad either!


Damn y’all eat well. I can gain weight just perusing this dang thread.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> _drumroll_
> 
> Annnnnd Baby Ithardin is....
> View attachment 16389019
> ...


No name suggestions, but a big congrats! That’s awesome. Enjoy the adventure!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> _drumroll_
> 
> Annnnnd Baby Ithardin is....
> View attachment 16389019
> ...


Ignatius Montague Hardin III

And congrats too!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Hopefully not. What goes up must also come down.


And at the same speed!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bjespo said:


> My Giants can cross off their defensive coordinator from their head coach search!


I'd love it if they'd hire Mike McCarthy!

I'll kick in a few bucks myself...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I like the new Zenith, probably not enough to actually buy one for myself but then I saw this...










"Swiss Ade" 😂 Me not likely no more. HAHAHA


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd love it if they'd hire Mike McCarthy!


Rumor is the 'Boys are going to give McCarthy a 10 year contract. 😂










I'm just kidding!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> As far back as I can remember Buffalo has had a propensity to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


But they do it in SuperBowls.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats bro


ithardin said:


> _drumroll_
> 
> Annnnnd Baby Ithardin is....
> View attachment 16389019
> ...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> Total **** show, apparently. So like many movement junkies, I was _really_ big on that magnificent new oscillator Zenith stunned the world with a few years back, and when I heard they were releasing a non-LE (and relatively attainable) version of the Defy Lab called the Inventor, I knew I would have to have one at some point.
> 
> Fast forward a couple years and I return to WUS looking for some glowing reviews, and instead I find that not only has the thing been pulled from the market, but the few that _were _sent out had serious problems, weren't running up to (initial) specs, failed to include any COSC/Lab certs, etc. I saw a few threads on this here and maybe some similar stories on Reddit? IIRC the takehome was that Z had a disruptive, incredibly promising movement that it released before it was ready for prime time and that never did (or could) live up to its promise.
> 
> ...


April 1st?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Yes? No? Meh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice watch, like the design and love the blue dial but I don't see a point to the 1/10 second sub dial other than to show off that it's an el primero movement.

Seems like a ridiculous trade-off to me.

I say that because I personally have never found the need for a watch dial that makes one rotation every 10 seconds with hash marks for 1/10 of a second as well, especially since there's no button to start and stop the subdial so it seems impractical to actually use it for timing anything.

That said, maybe I'm missing the point, or this functionality has some outstanding usefulness in sports and hobbies that I don't follow.... Maybe it's a must-have feature when playing croquet, badminton, corn-hole or squirrel suit diving?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Rumor is the 'Boys are going to give McCarthy a 10 year contract. 😂
> 
> I'm just kidding!


Heart stopped for a beat!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> He re-registered under a different username but was found out (and re-banned) within a few days. Pretty sure he'll have to make peace with the mods to have any chance of returning.


Might have to hand over the keys to the Lambo for his infractions...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I'm extraordinary lucky and grateful. After all, not only does she support my crazy watch habit, she contributes to it. Her gift to me for my birthday in 2020...


And thus started your journey to suckage... 🤣


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> I like the new Zenith, probably not enough to actually buy one for myself but then I saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[queue Papa Palpatine voice] Henceforth, you shall be known as..._*Royal Joke*_!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> _drumroll_
> 
> Annnnnd Baby Ithardin is....
> View attachment 16389019
> ...


Congrats man! I think Phillipe or Constantine should do rather nicely, but then again, I wanted to name my son _Thor_.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Congrats man! I think Phillipe or Constantine should do rather nicely, but then again, I wanted to name my son _Thor_.


Thor, Magnus, & Bjorn have all been vetoed by the Mrs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Out of curiosity, how exactly does one set/time this watch? I see the 1/10s subdial but where, exactly, is the seconds hand?


Ohhh, that's a ten-second subdial?

I think it's super-convenient. It doesn't matter _which_ ten seconds it is, right? If you stop it at the top, it might as well be "zero seconds", so then you can hack it there and then set the minutes hand right on a marker.

Otherwise, you'd need to wait for a normal 60-second hand to hit "12" — which can take 55 more seconds, right — before stopping and setting the watch.

(or there's me, who happily sets the minutes hand midway between marks to approximately match where the seconds hand happens to be)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Thor, Magnus, & Bjorn have all been vetoed by the Mrs.


DINGUS


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd love it if they'd hire Mike McCarthy!
> 
> I'll kick in a few bucks myself...


The Cowboys are learning what the Packers fans have known all along - McCarthy stinks. No team has the talent of Dallas yet they find a way to lose when it counts.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Ohhh, that's a ten-second subdial?
> 
> I think it's super-convenient. It doesn't matter _which_ ten seconds it is, right? If you stop it at the top, it might as well be "zero seconds", so then you can hack it there and then set the minutes hand right on a marker.
> 
> ...


Alternatively, you can hack it at whatever time it happens to be at (12:04:23 for instance) and when the clock at time.gov hits :23, you can restart the watch. Or are we saying the same thing?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

bjespo said:


> The Cowboys are learning what the Packers fans have known all along - McCarthy stinks. No team has the talent of Dallas yet they find a way to lose when it counts.


With the exception of Micah Parsons and Zack Martin, the talent level is generally overhyped and when the Boys play good teams, their weaknesses are revealed for all to see. And all their penalties is just a sign of how undisciplined they are.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Out of curiosity, how exactly does one set/time this watch? I see the 1/10s subdial but where, exactly, is the seconds hand?







I'm curious if anyone is quick enough to actually sync this to a time server...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Alternatively, you can hack it at whatever time it happens to be at (12:04:23 for instance) and when the clock at time.gov hits :23, you can restart the watch. Or are we saying the same thing?


Yeah, that'll work, too. I guess it loses the ability to explicitly display ":23" (versus :33 or :43) but it's always close enough six times per minute.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Purple Hayz after reading your quoted links I'm EXTRA glad I chose the GP and not the Defy Classic. It's a good looking watch but when I spend that much money on a watch being able to get quality service is a very important aspect to me. 
Sounds like Zenith really doesn't cut it in that department from what I read.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> _drumroll_
> 
> Annnnnd Baby Ithardin is....
> View attachment 16389019
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> I don't see a point to the 1/10 second sub dial other than to *show off that it's an el primero movement.*


I think that's the only point.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

On a totally unrelated topic, I was just blown away by something I read about the new Webb Telescope.

The telescope has 18 light-gathering mirrors and each mirror has 7 positioning motors that can adjust the mirror _*one nanometer*_ at a time! That's one-billionth of a meter and a human hair is 80,000-100,000 nanometers thick!

There are some pretty smart guys working on that project...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a totally unrelated topic, I was just blown away by something I read about the new Webb Telescope.
> 
> The telescope has 18 light-gathering mirrors and each mirror has 7 positioning motors that can adjust the mirror _*one nanometer*_ at a time! That's one-billionth of a meter and a human hair is 80,000-100,000 nanometers thick!
> 
> There are some pretty smart guys working on that project...


I’m excited to see (heh) the images it can pull. I remember the first images from Hubble even before it got its vision corrected and they were already stunning.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a totally unrelated topic, I was just blown away by something I read about the new Webb Telescope.
> 
> The telescope has 18 light-gathering mirrors and each mirror has 7 positioning motors that can adjust the mirror _*one nanometer*_ at a time! That's one-billionth of a meter and a human hair is 80,000-100,000 nanometers thick!
> 
> There are some pretty smart guys working on that project...


Actual Photos of this should become spectacular!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I’m excited to see (heh) the images it can pull. I remember the first images from Hubble even before it got its vision corrected and they were already stunning.


And the resolution (?) on the Webb is insane. There are at least a half-dozen unsettled, fundamental physics questions this scope is going to be able to examine (and hopefully resolve). Dark matter, even the nature of the (observable) universe itself. Really cool stuff!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I'm curious if anyone is quick enough to actually sync this to a time server...


For those obsessed about accuracy, this new Defy will drive them crazy! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I just discovered this channel, very funny guy 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a totally unrelated topic, I was just blown away by something I read about the new Webb Telescope.
> 
> The telescope has 18 light-gathering mirrors and each mirror has 7 positioning motors that can adjust the mirror _*one nanometer*_ at a time! That's one-billionth of a meter and a human hair is 80,000-100,000 nanometers thick!
> 
> There are some pretty smart guys working on that project...


Speaking of the ability to measure at that scale — I watched this one from Adam Savage a couple weeks ago:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Lunch!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Just wondering... how do you guys deal with the questions regarding price or value?

Increasingly on my IG and in person, people have been asking me "Oh nice X!" Then almost always followed by "Did you pay retail for that?" or "How much did it cost?" or some variation. I always tell them to Google it. Most won't ask further, but a few have asked "why can't you tell me, what's the big deal?"

Over the weekend, some guy walked by our table in a restaurant, and asks me about my Overseas. First, the compliment, then the price questions.

Am I alone in thinking that asking about price is rude to begin with? If you really want to know, why not simply look it for yourself?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/aaron-rodgers-says-fans-tuned-201050947.html



Rodgers still doesn't get it. No one cares about his vax status. No one likes him because he's a whining liar.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Just wondering... how do you guys deal with the questions regarding price or value?
> 
> Increasingly on my IG and in person, people have been asking me "Oh nice X!" Then almost always followed by "Did you pay retail for that?" or "How much did it cost?" or some variation. I always tell them to Google it. Most won't ask further, but a few have asked "why can't you tell me, what's the big deal?"
> 
> ...


I’m with you. It IS rude to ask the price. Especially with total strangers.

My response would depend on the circumstances. Maybe I’ll say something like, “I dunno, it was a gift”. Or “Well, you like awkward questions, don’t you!?!” followed by a chuckle. Or, “it’s none of your business.”

If it’s a friend, probably no issue. But generally friends don’t ask, unless they have a legit interest and then there is no problem at all.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Just wondering... how do you guys deal with the questions regarding price or value?
> 
> Increasingly on my IG and in person, people have been asking me "Oh nice X!" Then almost always followed by "Did you pay retail for that?" or "How much did it cost?" or some variation. I always tell them to Google it. Most won't ask further, but a few have asked "why can't you tell me, what's the big deal?"
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think it’s rude, and I can’t think of a good answer.

Maybe “I did a lot of looking around, and I was able to find a good deal. I’ll keep this thing longer than my car, that’s for sure.”

*that last line won’t work for Sap 

I once asked a physical therapist about her Rolex, and although I was nice enough to not ask about cost, she talked about how her husband bought it for her wedding present. She said, “I didn’t want any fancy artwork or anything else, I just wanted one nice thing that I could use every day.” Totally made sense, and I think it would’ve satisfied anyone who’d ask about price, too.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> For those obsessed about accuracy, this new Defy will drive them crazy! 😂


I like you, Mav. But you now owe me 36 seconds of my life back.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

When you think that you've seen it all, this guy digs the strangest things from the internet, or shall I call it the black hole of weirdness?


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

mav said:


> Just wondering... how do you guys deal with the questions regarding price or value?
> 
> Increasingly on my IG and in person, people have been asking me "Oh nice X!" Then almost always followed by "Did you pay retail for that?" or "How much did it cost?" or some variation. I always tell them to Google it. Most won't ask further, but a few have asked "why can't you tell me, what's the big deal?"
> 
> ...


I would say "if you have to ask you know it's more than you can afford".


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> Just wondering... how do you guys deal with the questions regarding price or value?


Well first of all I'm going to warn you that I am known as almost obnoxiously honest at times.

With that out of the way let's just face it, the question makes us uncomfortable because deep down inside we know we are spending way too much on our watches.

Don't get me wrong, we all have our reasons, we've all worked hard to earn the things we purchase, and we don't really owe an explanation to anyone else.

But in the grand scheme of things what we spend on watches is borderline insane by many people's standards.

If somebody asks me what a coat I'm wearing cost, what I paid for any of my guns, my Microsoft surface pro, my boat, motorcycle or car (and I've been asked all of these things at one point or another) I wouldn't hesitate to tell them the cost, where to buy it and who's got the best price.

I don't personally consider any of those questions to be rude, and likely neither do most watch owners.

And I doubt many of us would consider it rude if someone were to ask about our least expensive watches either.

Generally speaking if someone asks me about one of my Rolex my answer would just be "a lot" or "too much" LOL.

On the other hand, I've had people wearing a Rolex who asked me about a Rolex that I am wearing and I have observed that I really don't hesitate to tell them the price of mine. 

On some level I have to attribute this to the fact that I realize they are spending just as much on their watches as I am mine, so I don't really have to worry about being judged.

My guess is the same behavior is likely seen among those who spend grandiose amounts of money on golf clubs, suits, shoes or many other items where the difference in price ranges from reasonable to somewhat outlandish.

Of course everyone is slightly different, so some might legitimately consider it rude to ask about the cost of even a cheap Seiko.

But personally I don't consider it rude when others ask, even if I'm not interested in giving them the answer. 

Instead, I find my own reactions to be more interesting than the fact they asked the question in the first place.

YMMV


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Just wondering... how do you guys deal with the questions regarding price or value?
> 
> Increasingly on my IG and in person, people have been asking me "Oh nice X!" Then almost always followed by "Did you pay retail for that?" or "How much did it cost?" or some variation. I always tell them to Google it. Most won't ask further, but a few have asked "why can't you tell me, what's the big deal?"
> 
> ...


I agree it’s rude. 

I don’t get many questions like that. If it’s through a DM or something I usually won’t respond, unless it’s here and a member I’m used to. 

In person, I’m not really sure how I’d respond. Would probably depend on the demeanor of the person asking.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> With that out of the way let's just face it, the question makes us uncomfortable because deep down inside we know we are spending way too much on our watches.


Speaking for myself only, I think it rude not because I'm embarrassed about how much I spent. For me its more about not wanting to give out information about my situation because it is private. Sure, wearing a Rolex is an indicator of sorts, however, talking about price is much too direct. Also, the person asking may have no idea of a reasonable price range for a particular item (he knows Rolex is "expensive" but thinks it maxes out at $1000) and then might make a big fuss about it and draw unwanted attention (unless you are Sporty who needs attention ). As well, it is simply uncouth.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> @Purple Hayz after reading your quoted links I'm EXTRA glad I chose the GP and not the Defy Classic. It's a good looking watch but when I spend that much money on a watch being able to get quality service is a very important aspect to me.
> Sounds like Zenith really doesn't cut it in that department from what I read.
> View attachment 16389494


Honestly, my inner WIS hurts thinking about it, given how much the Zenith name has meant to watchmaking and movement innovation in particular. Sux thinking about how much they must have spent developing that new escapement, trumping its virtues, and then pushing it out to market only to see it fail so spectacularly. I'm sure at some point they _must _have realized they had the horological equivalent of the rotary engine, the Pentium IV, or WiMax. A promise of disruptive kit that looked dynamite on paper and was to bring radical performance and cost advantages, but for various reasons just couldn't deliver the goods. Then, adding insult to injury, they ship the damn thing knowing it would never work and treating their most devoted followers like glorified, _PAYING_ beta testers. 

Now seeing all these recent service horror stories and laments about the great Zenith of Old makes it clear how far their star has fallen. At this point "Swiss Ade" feels more like "another Zenith fail" than a shocking and once-unthinkable oversight. 

The Defy Lab oscillator was supposed to be the next El Primero. Turned out to be the next Edsel. I want Zenith to recover and deliver world-beating watches again, and I don't think I could ever write off the brand completely. But it's hard to get excited (or even hopeful) about their prospects at the moment, and I think the watch-loving world is poorer for it.

As for the fabled "quartz-free spring drive" unicorn, like I said all eyes are on F. Constant. But I'm already sensing some bad juju. Of the _two _delivered to our fellow WIS (supposedly released in _October_, mind you), one has already been sent back for service (running hot), while the other is sitting on a shelf in a 70-watch rotation. A half dozen of us have ordered/inquired, but deliveries just keep getting pushed back.

Mazda Sky-activ X (the mythical "petrol-powered diesel") anyone? 

Or will big Daddy Citizen's deep pockets save the day, ensuring "Monolithic" becomes the next "Eco-Drive?"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Just wondering... how do you guys deal with the questions regarding price or value?
> 
> Increasingly on my IG and in person, people have been asking me "Oh nice X!" Then almost always followed by "Did you pay retail for that?" or "How much did it cost?" or some variation. I always tell them to Google it. Most won't ask further, but a few have asked "why can't you tell me, what's the big deal?"
> 
> ...


From a stranger? Definitely rude. A very very close friend? I think it's ok. 
In your restaurant scenario? Absolute bonkers!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m with you. It IS rude to ask the price. Especially with total strangers.
> 
> My response would depend on the circumstances. Maybe I’ll say something like, “I dunno, it was a gift”. Or “Well, you like awkward questions, don’t you!?!” followed by a chuckle. Or, “it’s none of your business.”
> 
> If it’s a friend, probably no issue. But generally friends don’t ask, unless they have a legit interest and then there is no problem at all.


#nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bjespo said:


> I would say "if you have to ask you know it's more than you can afford".


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Honestly, my inner WIS hurts thinking about it, given how much the Zenith name has meant to watchmaking and movement innovation in particular. Sux thinking about how much they must have spent developing that new escapement, trumping its virtues, and then pushing it out to market only to see it fail so spectacularly. I'm sure at some point they _must _have realized they had the horological equivalent of the rotary engine, the Pentium IV, or WiMax. A promise of disruptive kit that looked dynamite on paper and was to bring radical performance and cost advantages, but for various reasons just couldn't deliver the goods. Then, adding insult to injury, they ship the damn thing knowing it would never work and treating their most devoted followers like glorified, _PAYING_ beta testers.
> 
> Now seeing all these recent service horror stories and laments about the great Zenith of Old makes it clear how far their star has fallen. At this point "Swiss Ade" feels more like "another Zenith fail" than a shocking and once-unthinkable oversight.
> 
> ...


I wonder...🤔








GIRARD-PERREGAUX - CONSTANT ESCAPEMENT L.M.


#gphg2022 Pre-selected watch - Grand Prix d'Horlogerie de Genève 2013




www.gphg.org


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Finally.....Purple!!!  




























And pls ignore the crappy lighting and Pongtography. It really is purple proper in the flesh


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> And pls ignore the crappy lighting and Pongtography. It really is purple proper in the flesh
> 
> View attachment 16391789


That's a VERY nice photo. 👍🏻


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> In person, I’m not really sure how I’d respond. Would probably depend on the demeanor of the person asking.


Actually yeah, it would depend on the demeanor, and also the circumstances.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Finally.....Purple!!!
> 
> View attachment 16391782
> 
> ...


Nice watch! How much? 

No, no need to answer that!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> I wonder...🤔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#godfrey

I always wondered how well/bad these new silicon escapements work irl. On paper they sound perfect but with @Purple Hayz 's insight on how the Zenith Defy Lab and the FC's Slimline Monolithic are "under delivering", to put it mildly, are watchmakers putting these new escapements out onto the market prematurely?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice watch! How much?
> 
> No, no need to answer that!


Haggled those mild-mannered Brits like a boss, Bro Sapp!

Got em down to the inverse hyperbolic sine of _x_, plus tax of course. Free shipping though 

Oh! Where are my manners? You still need _x! _ 










*Please direct any questions about the above shown equation of everything to your local physicist. Or bartender, who will probably explain it just as well.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Finally.....Purple!!!
> 
> View attachment 16391782
> 
> ...


Nice, but it's not "Swiss Ade"


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> 
> I always wondered how well/bad these new silicon escapements work irl. On paper they sound perfect but with @Purple Hayz 's insight on how the Zenith Defy Lab and the FC's Slimline Monolithic are "under delivering", to put it mildly, are watchmakers putting these new escapements out onto the market prematurely?


GP's is the real deal, bro Dick. Like other constant force mechanisms, the idea is to isolate the escapement/balance (basically what regulates the timekeeping in the movement) from the mainspring by routing power to an intermediate spring/barrel that is regularly "recharged" by the mainspring but supplies constant "power" to the escapement _as long as it's charged_.

Normally, as the mainspring unwinds it sends progressively less power to the escapement (it's still a variable rate _spring_, after all), changing the amplitude of the balance oscillations (ticks & tocks) and degrading accuracy in the process. But with a constant force mechanism, the mainspring either has enough power to "charge" the secondary storage that "powers" the escapement (with constant force/torque), or it doesn't. When the mainspring discharges to a point that it can no longer "reload" the secondary, the movement _stops, _rather than progressively degrading before petering out. By de-coupling the escapement from the mainspring in this manner, it's effectively buffered from amplitude shifts much in the same way electronics with good capacitors can smooth over power-delivery during (temporary) voltage drops. Incandescent lights may dim, but your laptop is either ON or OFF.

Watchmakers have come up with all sorts of constant force mechanisms over the years to try to counteract the timekeeping errors as a watch unwinds, but to my knowledge no one other than GP has ever created a constant force _escapement_ (rather than a secondary mechanism further up the gear train). Mad respect for their skills, and if something like this could be widely (read: economically) adopted, it could be as significant an advance as Daniels' co-axial, which even GS has now (partly) copied.

IIRC, the Zenith and Freddy C approach is more radical still, replacing the entire escapement (like 30 parts worth) with a flexible silicon oscillator that cycles at an insane 288,000 vph (40 Hz), 10x as fast as most "good" movements, and 8x faster than a GS hi beat or El Primero. You can see why folks geek out like crazy at the prospect. Imagine a mechanical watch that could be "dialed in" in increments of 1/40th of a second, and would never require servicing or replacing a hairspring, balance, pallets, bearings (jewels), or shock absorbers because there are none! The whole assembly gets replaced by a frictionless, antimagnetic, and theoretically gravity/posture impervious sheet of flexible silicon no thicker than a few sheets of paper.

Just need someone to get the damn thing to work! And to your point, this is clearly proving to be MUCH easier said than done.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking for myself only, I think it rude not because I'm embarrassed about how much I spent. For me its more about not wanting to give out information about my situation because it is private. Sure, wearing a Rolex is an indicator of sorts, however, talking about price is much too direct. Also, the person asking may have no idea of a reasonable price range for a particular item (he knows Rolex is "expensive" but thinks it maxes out at $1000) and then might make a big fuss about it and draw unwanted attention (unless you are Sporty who needs attention ). As well, it is simply uncouth.


I think I’ve posted this before here, but I totally agree. 

In law school we had an event where we all went to a Chicago cubs game. Definitely pretty intoxicated by the time we got to the game and was messing around with a friend (not one of my close friends, but still a good dude) and he mentioned something about my GMT and that “not everyone could be like me with a $800 watch.” Before I realized it, I blurted out “try closer to 8 _thousand_” felt like such a sh*t, even though we were all just drinking and messing around. 

Another similar story is when I went to get an Apple Watch. I had my GMT on and the Apple salesman was trying to persuade me to get the stainless steel model (which I did, but more because of the sapphire crystal and stories of the aluminum version glass scratching and knowing this was going to be a workout watch). His main selling point was that people would know I was wearing a $700 watch. This time, I didn’t say a word and kinda pulled my sleeve over the GMT. 

Goes to show that we’re a decently small set of people who are inundated in this watch world


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Here, when somebody asks me, i tell them it’s fake and i got it from greenhills (our local version of canal street).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The other question i often get asked (by family and friends) is - how many watches do i own?

i tell them, i actually do not know.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> The other question i often get asked (by family and friends) is - how many watches do i own?
> 
> i tell them, i actually do not know.


Honesty is the best policy sometimes!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow, you managed to explain to a noob like myself in a paragraph how the constant escapement works to counter isochronism, RESPECT! 👍🏻


Purple Hayz said:


> Normally, as the mainspring unwinds it sends progressively less power to the escapement (it's still a variable rate _spring_, after all), changing the amplitude of the balance oscillations (ticks & tocks) and degrading accuracy in the process. But with a constant force mechanism, the mainspring either has enough power to "charge" the secondary storage that "powers" the escapement (with constant force/torque), or it doesn't. When the mainspring discharges to a point that it can no longer "reload" the secondary, the movement _stops, _rather than progressively degrading before petering out. By de-coupling the escapement from the mainspring in this manner, it's effectively buffered from amplitude shifts much in the same way electronics with good capacitors can smooth over power-delivery during (temporary) voltage drops. Incandescent lights may dim, but your laptop is either ON or OFF.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Honesty is the best policy sometimes!


I'm not sure he's being totally honest. Surely @Pongster has a spreadsheet hidden somewhere with all the details - specific watch model, date of acquisition and cost or something similar.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I'm not sure he's being totally honest. Surely @Pongster has a spreadsheet hidden somewhere with all the details - specific watch model, date of acquisition and cost or something similar.


I’m sure you are right, but I’m also sure that Pong does not know how many watches he has any given time off the top of his head.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> GP's is the real deal, bro Dick. Like other constant force mechanisms, the idea is to isolate the escapement/balance (basically what regulates the timekeeping in the movement) from the mainspring by routing power to an intermediate spring/barrel that is regularly "recharged" by the mainspring but supplies constant "power" to the escapement _as long as it's charged_.
> 
> Normally, as the mainspring unwinds it sends progressively less power to the escapement (it's still a variable rate _spring_, after all), changing the amplitude of the balance oscillations (ticks & tocks) and degrading accuracy in the process. But with a constant force mechanism, the mainspring either has enough power to "charge" the secondary storage that "powers" the escapement (with constant force/torque), or it doesn't. When the mainspring discharges to a point that it can no longer "reload" the secondary, the movement _stops, _rather than progressively degrading before petering out. By de-coupling the escapement from the mainspring in this manner, it's effectively buffered from amplitude shifts much in the same way electronics with good capacitors can smooth over power-delivery during (temporary) voltage drops. Incandescent lights may dim, but your laptop is either ON or OFF.


Perfectly explained, the primary barrel recharging the second would be the easiest and cheapest way to achieve a partial constant force, the constance won't remain when the primary is completely depleted. The fusée chaîne remains the best traditional constant force mechanism and the most pleasing aesthetically









And this is a modern interpretation of the fusée chaîne by Christophe Claret, using a space-age cable instead of a chaîne, equally stunning.



















Purple Hayz said:


> Watchmakers have come up with all sorts of constant force mechanisms over the years to try to counteract the timekeeping errors as a watch unwinds, but to my knowledge no one other than GP has ever created a constant force _escapement_ (rather than a secondary mechanism further up the gear train). Mad respect for their skills, and if something like this could be widely (read: economically) adopted, it could be as significant an advance as Daniels' co-axial, which even GS has now (partly) copied.


GP is nice, and I love the brand, but I find their approach to constant force not as mechanically elegant in comparison to ALS; you be the judge













Purple Hayz said:


> IIRC, the Zenith and Freddy C approach is more radical still, replacing the entire escapement (like 30 parts worth) with a flexible silicon oscillator that cycles at an insane 288,000 vph (40 Hz), 10x as fast as most "good" movements, and 8x faster than a GS hi beat or El Primero. You can see why folks geek out like crazy at the prospect. Imagine a mechanical watch that could be "dialed in" in increments of 1/40th of a second, and would never require servicing or replacing a hairspring, balance, pallets, bearings (jewels), or shock absorbers because there are none! The whole assembly gets replaced by a frictionless, antimagnetic, and theoretically gravity/posture impervious sheet of flexible silicon no thicker than a few sheets of paper.
> 
> Just need someone to get the damn thing to work! And to your point, this is clearly proving to be MUCH easier said than done.


Now, this is where you are loosing your way Bro PH. Should I remind that our fascination for mechanical watches is about achieving maximum precision by using the most classical and traditional watchmaking techniques? I don't want some exotic material flexing and vibrating inside my watch and hysterical gears trying to stay in place, I want to see mechanical parts moving and ticking the way they always did, achieving their precision through pure mechanical excellence, not gimmicky use of exotic materials. Would you want to see something like that on your wrist? I wouldn't, and I am sure not many wanted, and that's why it never made it into production.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

You all wouldn't know, but my jaw just dropped to the floor!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Perfectly explained, the primary barrel recharging the second would be the easiest and cheapest way to achieve a partial constant force, the constance won't remain when the primary is completely depleted. The fusée chaîne remains the best traditional constant force mechanism and the most pleasing aesthetically
> View attachment 16392098
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta say though, the simple fact that all these 5 watches tackle the same problem with 5 different approaches is mind boggling all in itself.

Compared to these technically ingenious designs a 3235 movement seems *lazy*. 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16392056
> 
> 
> View attachment 16392057


Sadly the Monolithic is not a design I'd ever wear otherwise I'd probably be tempted to give it a go.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I'm not sure he's being totally honest. Surely @Pongster has a spreadsheet hidden somewhere with all the details - specific watch model, date of acquisition and cost or something similar.


There is a spreadsheet indeed. It is not hidden. But it is not complete. As mentioned by Sapp, I deliberately do not count anymore, so i honestly do not know. I just make sure boxes are full. So i have an idea if something’s missing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Gotta say though, the simple fact that all these 5 watches tackle the same problem with 5 different approaches is mind boggling all in itself.
> 
> Compared to these technically ingenious designs a 3235 movement seems *lazy*. 😅


Cheaper to just go get a quartz watch?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Gotta say though, the simple fact that all these 5 watches tackle the same problem with 5 different approaches is mind boggling all in itself.
> 
> Compared to these technically ingenious designs a 3235 movement seems *lazy*. 😅


Let's face it Bro Dick, we are all a little bit cuckoo when it comes to clocks (see what I did here?), some to a higher degree than others, PH and myself seem to be the worst cases (Pong is in a league of his own 😉), but as a wise man once said, "If you can't see the small picture, you will never see the big one" _Panerol Forte_

Edit: re 3235, or any Rolex movement, the beauty of those movements is that they achieve a high level of accuracy (the goal), well built (durable and constant), and yet not complicated. If I wanted to compare them to engines, the small block Chevy V8 would be the perfect analogy.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I'm not sure he's being totally honest. Surely @Pongster has a spreadsheet hidden somewhere with all the details - specific watch model, date of acquisition and cost or something similar.


I’m imagining Pongster is accidentally stepping on watches in the middle of the night like kids legos. Probably has a couple at the corner of each end table and kitchen counter. Unless he’s severely OCD; them suckers are scattered everywhere. That’s my goal at least since I have zero OCD and I’m lazy. Lol. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Gotta say though, the simple fact that all these 5 watches tackle the same problem with 5 different approaches is mind boggling all in itself.
> 
> Compared to these technically ingenious designs a 3235 movement seems *lazy*.


I’m a believer in if it works don’t fix it. Simplicity over intricacies. If the watch doesn’t lose minutes a day; it’s all good. Aesthetics and fit it all in a 13mm or under case thickness. Big problem I have with Omega is their thick movements and thick cases. Fit, finish, and comfort before any silly gimmick of reinventing the clock. Give me a old Unitas movement all day long. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of the ability to measure at that scale — I watched this one from Adam Savage a couple weeks ago:


Gotta admire his passion! That must be how WIS appear to non-WIS...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's face it Bro Dick, we are all a little bit cuckoo when it comes to clocks (see what I did here?), some to a higher degree than others, PH and myself seem to be the worst cases (Pong is in a league of his own 😉), but as a wise man once said, "If you can't see the small picture, you will never see the big one" _Panerol Forte_


If you can’t see the small picture, you need a loupe.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Just wondering... how do you guys deal with the questions regarding price or value?
> 
> Increasingly on my IG and in person, people have been asking me "Oh nice X!" Then almost always followed by "Did you pay retail for that?" or "How much did it cost?" or some variation. I always tell them to Google it. Most won't ask further, but a few have asked "why can't you tell me, what's the big deal?"
> 
> ...


Def rude. It may be ok in other cultures but not in the US. Unless they're clods...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> If you can’t see the small picture, you need a loupe.


You only need a loupe if you are the proud owner of a GS 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> You only need a loupe if you are the proud owner of a GS 😉


So us humble owners dont need one?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> So us humble owners dont need one?


As long as you don't consider that a loupe is needed to reveal its excellence as I hear quite often, you're ok loupeless. Mind you, I don't have anything against GS, and I will certainly get one the day that I'll see one that I really like, but my only interest in it is the spring drive movement, so, no loupe for me either.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> As long as you don't consider that a loupe is needed to reveal its excellence as I hear quite often, you're ok loupeless. Mind you, I don't have anything against GS, and I will certainly get one the day that I'll see one that I really like, but my only interest in it is the spring drive movement, so, no loupe for me either.


Eyesight lacking in my older age. Imperfections blur away. Satisfaction improves. Everything gets better with age I suppose. Lmao


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> GP's is the real deal, bro Dick. Like other constant force mechanisms, the idea is to isolate the escapement/balance (basically what regulates the timekeeping in the movement) from the mainspring by routing power to an intermediate spring/barrel that is regularly "recharged" by the mainspring but supplies constant "power" to the escapement _as long as it's charged_.
> 
> Normally, as the mainspring unwinds it sends progressively less power to the escapement (it's still a variable rate _spring_, after all), changing the amplitude of the balance oscillations (ticks & tocks) and degrading accuracy in the process. But with a constant force mechanism, the mainspring either has enough power to "charge" the secondary storage that "powers" the escapement (with constant force/torque), or it doesn't. When the mainspring discharges to a point that it can no longer "reload" the secondary, the movement _stops, _rather than progressively degrading before petering out. By de-coupling the escapement from the mainspring in this manner, it's effectively buffered from amplitude shifts much in the same way electronics with good capacitors can smooth over power-delivery during (temporary) voltage drops. Incandescent lights may dim, but your laptop is either ON or OFF.
> 
> ...


Big Likes were made for occasions like this.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Cheaper to just go get a quartz watch?


Absolutely. But unless I have Slow Motion Vision™ I won't be seeing the oscillation of the quartz crystal.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> I’m a believer in if it works don’t fix it. Simplicity over intricacies. If the watch doesn’t lose minutes a day; it’s all good. Aesthetics and fit it all in a 13mm or under case thickness. Big problem I have with Omega is their thick movements and thick cases. Fit, finish, and comfort before any silly gimmick of reinventing the clock. Give me a old Unitas movement all day long.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Since I got the basics covered I think I'll be going for different complications, instead of blowing my dough in unnecessary indulgence.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta admire his passion! That must be how WIS appear to non-WIS...


Oh definitely. But also, with passion comes knowledge, and then you turn into the go-to expert.

(even if “expert” is relative!)


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Since I got the basics covered I think I'll be going for different complications, instead of blowing my dough in unnecessary indulgence.


That’s the switch from collector to connoisseur. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> As long as you don't consider that a loupe is needed to reveal its excellence as I hear quite often, you're ok loupeless. Mind you, I don't have anything against GS, and I will certainly get one the day that I'll see one that I really like, but my only interest in it is the spring drive movement, so, no loupe for me either.


If you like the spring drive, you can go straight to the eichi. Nice specimen of this movement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Eyesight lacking in my older age. Imperfections blur away. Satisfaction improves. Everything gets better with age I suppose. Lmao
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No wonder I thought i grew handsomer as years passed by.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Absolutely. But unless I have Slow Motion Vision™ I won't be seeing the oscillation of the quartz crystal.


Is there a superhero with that power? Or basically that’s Flash’s power?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Since I got the basics covered I think I'll be going for different complications, instead of blowing my dough in unnecessary indulgence.


Go for it bro. Split Second Chronographs. Perpetual Calendars. Minute Repeaters.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Go for it bro. Split Second Chronographs. Perpetual Calendars. Minute Repeaters.


Yep, gonna sleep early and fingers crossed this will happen in my dreams 💤


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> If you like the spring drive, you can go straight to the eichi. Nice specimen of this movement.


It's too dressy, I just checked it out.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Havent worn a watch for two days i think. Just locked up in the house. But managed to find an excuse to go out tom. So my watch for tomorrow-


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's too dressy, I just checked it out.


It epitomizes how I understand Japanese culture.

i have worn mine with jeans. No problem.

not that i am a fashion icon. Or am i?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> GP's is the real deal, bro Dick. Like other constant force mechanisms, the idea is to isolate the escapement/balance (basically what regulates the timekeeping in the movement) from the mainspring by routing power to an intermediate spring/barrel that is regularly "recharged" by the mainspring but supplies constant "power" to the escapement _as long as it's charged_.
> 
> Normally, as the mainspring unwinds it sends progressively less power to the escapement (it's still a variable rate _spring_, after all), changing the amplitude of the balance oscillations (ticks & tocks) and degrading accuracy in the process. But with a constant force mechanism, the mainspring either has enough power to "charge" the secondary storage that "powers" the escapement (with constant force/torque), or it doesn't. When the mainspring discharges to a point that it can no longer "reload" the secondary, the movement _stops, _rather than progressively degrading before petering out. By de-coupling the escapement from the mainspring in this manner, it's effectively buffered from amplitude shifts much in the same way electronics with good capacitors can smooth over power-delivery during (temporary) voltage drops. Incandescent lights may dim, but your laptop is either ON or OFF.
> 
> ...


Read through 100 or so posts this morning on my way to catching up here. The above discussion by PH was of particular interest to me as were also several other discussions by others. Great group of guys here and a privilege for me to be a small part of this interesting group of guys.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Read through 100 or so posts this morning on my way to catching up here. The above discussion by PH was of particular interest to me as were also several other discussions by others. Great group of guys here and a privilege for me to be a small part of this interesting group of guys.


Certainly you are not having to read 100 just on OoO! We are about quality, not quantity.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Read through 100 or so posts this morning on my way to catching up here. The above discussion by PH was of particular interest to me as were also several other discussions by others. Great group of guys here and a privilege for me to be a small part of this interesting group of guys.


Youre a big part doc. I would concede. Mildly interesting group of guys.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Certainly you are not having to read 100 just on OoO! We are about quality, not quantity.


I thought we are about non-sense? Well, at least quality non-sense.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> It epitomizes how I understand Japanese culture.
> 
> i have worn mine with jeans. No problem.
> 
> not that i am a fashion icon. Or am i?


Possibly a trendsetter?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Youre a big part doc. I would concede. Mildly interesting group of guys.


Godfrey

Actually, wanted to chime it in PH’s discussion to bring up another solution - the remontoir. But when i was about to type it, a more important call came up and i totally forgot.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Possibly a trendsetter?


Well, if you follow the trend PF, then we can make my being a trendsetter a reality.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Next time, will post a pic of me wearing my eichi with jeans.

speaking of denim, one watch i was considering for my exit Omega was the denim railmaster.

anyway, what stopped me was it wasnt quite THE Omega that i feel i need. Right now, the one that does this for me is my Speedy Tuesday. And i think the moonshine Speedmaster fits the bill. If i can find one at close to retail as possible.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Youre a big part doc. I would concede. Mildly interesting group of guys.


Actually very interesting diverse group of guys.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Next time, will post a pic of me wearing my eichi with jeans.
> 
> speaking of denim, one watch i was considering for my exit Omega was the denim railmaster.
> 
> anyway, what stopped me was it wasnt quite THE Omega that i feel i need. Right now, the one that does this for me is my Speedy Tuesday. And i think the moonshine Speedmaster fits the bill. If i can find one at close to retail as possible.


Not a matter of THE Omega you NEED rather a matter of the one you WANT. Each and everyone of us needs another watch like we need three cheeks!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I thought we are about non-sense? Well, at least quality non-sense.


That’s exactly that, quality nonsense.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Not a matter of THE Omega you NEED rather a matter of the one you WANT. *Each and everyone of us needs another watch like we need three cheeks!*


True that!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Next time, will post a pic of me wearing my eichi with jeans.
> 
> speaking of denim, one watch i was considering for my exit Omega was the denim railmaster.
> 
> anyway, what stopped me was it wasnt quite THE Omega that i feel i need. Right now, the one that does this for me is my Speedy Tuesday. And i think the moonshine Speedmaster fits the bill. If i can find one at close to retail as possible.


I had the denim railmaster. Looked marvelous in certain situations. Boring in others. I think I would have liked 59‘s gray one more.

As for exit Omegas, it certainly could not carry such a status.

Moonshine much better suited.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Not a matter of THE Omega you NEED rather a matter of the one you WANT. Each and everyone of us needs another watch like we need three cheeks!


I’m confused, don’t we all have four cheeks?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Is there a superhero with that power? Or basically that’s Flash’s power?


Not sure about the superhero part but I think every men is born with it.
Don't believe me?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Not a matter of THE Omega you NEED rather a matter of the one you WANT. Each and everyone of us needs another watch like we need three cheeks!


Well, i WANT a lot. But am limiting myself to one. And it will be THE one. 

My omega Omega.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m confused, don’t we all have four cheeks?


My colon doc said nothing about extra cheeks


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m confused, don’t we all have four cheeks?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Well, i WANT a lot. But am limiting myself to one. And it will be THE one.
> 
> My omega Omega.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> My colon doc said nothing about extra cheeks


My colon doc might or might not have brought up the subject but since I was administered Versed I don’t remember.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I had the denim railmaster. Looked marvelous in certain situations. Boring in others. I think I would have liked 59‘s gray one more.
> 
> As for exit Omegas, it certainly could not carry such a status.
> 
> Moonshine much better suited.


I recently received a decent trade in of my Railmaster for this PAM 914:
















At 44mm at the extreme end of what my scrawny 6.5” wrist can accommodate although the lugs do just barely fit within the confines of my wrist bones. With a solid caseback the PAM is not as thick as some and is a strap monster. 

Getting back to your original post, I do agree the Moonshine might be better suited for Bro Pong than a Railmaster.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

There are watches dedicated to the right moments and outfits, and there is Batman - good for any occasion.









@5959HH, this Panerai is nice!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> There are watches dedicated to the right moments and outfits, and there is Batman - good for any occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That BLNR is nice too!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

bjespo said:


> I would say "if you have to ask you know it's more than you can afford".


😂


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. That BLNR is nice too!


Well, we patted each other's asses.  🤝


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I recently received a decent trade in of my Railmaster for this PAM 914:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it fits you well! That is the Panerai look, as you know.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> There are watches dedicated to the right moments and outfits, and there is Batman - good for any occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! Just happen to be wearing mine today.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Well first of all I'm going to warn you that I am known as almost obnoxiously honest at times.
> 
> With that out of the way let's just face it, the question makes us uncomfortable because deep down inside we know we are spending way too much on our watches.
> 
> ...


Great reply and interesting thoughts here. I never thought of it this way... maybe "it's me, not them" after all?

My perception is that the question is a lazy one because if one really wants to know, they can find the answer on the brand's website, call the boutique or AD, or Google it. But yes, maybe you're right. This watch thing is an expensive hobby and with product scarcity and soaring values, more people are inquiring about these things that they are seeing less of in the wild.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Finally.....Purple!!!
> 
> View attachment 16391782
> 
> ...


Sweet, congrats my man!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Great reply and interesting thoughts here. I never thought of it this way... maybe "it's me, not them" after all?
> 
> My perception is that the question is a lazy one because if one really wants to know, they can find the answer on the brand's website, call the boutique or AD, or Google it. But yes, maybe you're right. This watch thing is an expensive hobby and with product scarcity and soaring values, more people are inquiring about these things that they are seeing less of in the wild.


Yes, if the asker is a watch guy who wants to actually know and gauge the current price of the commodity that is the stainless steel Rolex (or similar product). Generally I'm just suspicious of the asker's motivations -- so yes, "it's me, not them". 

Well, sometimes it's them.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> GP's is the real deal, bro Dick. Like other constant force mechanisms, the idea is to isolate the escapement/balance (basically what regulates the timekeeping in the movement) from the mainspring by routing power to an intermediate spring/barrel that is regularly "recharged" by the mainspring but supplies constant "power" to the escapement _as long as it's charged_.
> 
> Normally, as the mainspring unwinds it sends progressively less power to the escapement (it's still a variable rate _spring_, after all), changing the amplitude of the balance oscillations (ticks & tocks) and degrading accuracy in the process. But with a constant force mechanism, the mainspring either has enough power to "charge" the secondary storage that "powers" the escapement (with constant force/torque), or it doesn't. When the mainspring discharges to a point that it can no longer "reload" the secondary, the movement _stops, _rather than progressively degrading before petering out. By de-coupling the escapement from the mainspring in this manner, it's effectively buffered from amplitude shifts much in the same way electronics with good capacitors can smooth over power-delivery during (temporary) voltage drops. Incandescent lights may dim, but your laptop is either ON or OFF.
> 
> ...


Quite possibly the best post in OOO ever!!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> My colon doc might or might not have brought up the subject but since I was administered Versed I don’t remember.


I was awake for mine (oh yeah, it was Monday) and I suppose it went well. I got to watch the screen as he snared and cut the first of two polyps. I asked, “Is that the thing that looks kinda like a zit?” And he goes, “Yup, now watch this… _snap_”

TMI ALERT

Lemme tell ya, spending five days on prep made me wonder what all the hubbub was about. I asked a colleague what he did for his, and he said, “I think I did no fiber for 24-48 hours prior and then drank the medicine.” Sheeeeit… I started a zero-fiber, no-nuts-or-fruit-or-veggies diet last Wednesday, and by midday Saturday, everything was already moving smooth n easy. Then clear liquids all day Sunday (I drank something like six Gatorade Frosts plus water) before two doses of the medicine that evening. One big plop, then just wet after that. No pain, no struggle. I shyt you not.

Any of you guys planning to do yours, FOLLOW THIS PLAN. Click through to find the PDFs for the food charts, print them out, and put them in your kitchen. Totally serious — they say “the prep is what sucks”, but this made it easy.



https://healthy.kaiserpermanente.org/washington/get-care/additional-services/gastroenterology/colon-prep


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Well, i WANT a lot. But am limiting myself to one. And it will be THE one.


That's what I said.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@BarracksSi, see if Norman is up for a road trip...

Cats on Road Trips: What Could Go Wrong?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @BarracksSi, see if Norman is up for a road trip...
> 
> Cats on Road Trips: What Could Go Wrong?


Dangit


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

* Cats on Road Trips: What Could Go Wrong? *
*Lots of drivers cruise around with their dogs, but the pandemic has more cat owners giving it a try; ‘a car of crazy’ *



Sarah Schacht, her husband, Guillaume Rosney, and their cat, Effie, took a winter vacation to the Palm Springs area but found their flight home to Seattle postponed by airline disruptions in the coronavirus surge.










So they chose a hairy alternative for the 1,200-mile journey: driving a rental SUV in mid-January, stopping for a hotel stay. With their cat.

Effie, a burly caramel tabby, made some “sad cat sounds” on day one of her first long car excursion, according to her owners, but she really put her paw down when it came time to leave the hotel for the second travel day.

“She saw the luggage moving again, and she was like, ‘Oh no, I have seen this movie before,’ ” said Ms. Schacht, a government-technology consultant.









*Effie took a 1,200-mile road trip this month. She listened to harp music and NPR.*
Photo: Sarah Schacht 

They chased Effie around, trying to herd her into her cat carrier. They thought they had her, but, nope, scratch that, she escaped, and wedged herself behind the bed. Frustrated humans rolled around on the motor-lodge carpet to claw her out.



“It was 45 minutes of cat chaos,” Ms. Schacht recalled. “We’re just trying to wrestle this cat.”

Lots of drivers cruise around with dogs, which often gleefully stick their snouts out the window. Now, many cat owners are attempting extended road trips with fluffy for the first time, given airline hassles, wariness about flying during a Covid-19 surge, needy quarantine kitties or the rise in relocations during the pandemic.

Some adventurous felines have taken to traveling, but cats tend to lack the canine affinity for the open road. Cats scream, are generally skeptical about moving at unnatural speeds, and don’t like to be told where they can’t go, such as under seats. They also, it turns out, are particular about the radio.

After Ms. Schacht and her husband got going, they streamed harp music for hours because they had read it calms cats. Once Effie relaxed, even seeming to enjoy the scenery, they switched to NPR, a station they say soothes the feline.

“Effie is a fan of ‘All Things Considered,’ ” Ms. Schacht said.

Some relocating cat owners hire pros. Florida-based Blue Collar Pet Transport, which drives pets nationwide, has done some 30 cat transports each of the last two months, about double the usual, said sales manager Laura Szewczyk.

Blue Collar’s driver Crystal Lowe said six or seven cats will meow at once in her minivan.

“I can’t tell them to be quiet,” she said. “They’re not going to do it.”









*Chrissy Dalrymple and her tabby, Baybay, one of six cats that she drove nine hours with in November.*
Photo: Chrissy Dalrymple 

Chrissy Dalrymple’s family moved from near Pittsburgh to South Carolina in November. Ms. Dalrymple, a shelter volunteer, has six cats.

She researched flying two cats at a time, but fares were up from pandemic bargains she saw before. So she and her daughter Maddie drove six cats for nearly nine hours.

“It was just the worst trip I ever made in my whole life,” Ms. Dalrymple said.

A brown-and-white tabby, Phillip, whined five hours straight while a calico named Moochie roamed up front, growling at the cats in back, two of which were in carriers. Baybay hopped onto a headrest during a stop and refused to get down.


“It was a car of crazy,” Ms. Dalrymple said. “By the time we got here, and got the cats out, put them in the house and sat down, we needed a drink.”

Caitlyn Hammack, a graduate student at Washington University in St. Louis, sought advice on Twitter before driving home with her orange tabby for winter break for the first time. She considered flying but said driving felt safer in the Omicron surge.

“CAT OWNERS!!!!” she wrote in a December post. “I will be making the 7 hour drive to Kansas on Monday with my little Larry boy and I know he’ll hate the car ride.” Packing Larry’s stuffed elephant helped.

Hunter Kelley regularly drives three hours to visit family and used to take dog Toby and leave cat Ishi home.

Then the Topeka, Kan., resident’s insurance job went remote, and Ishi grew accustomed to constant company, falling into a funk “if Toby and I went someplace without her.”

Ishi, now a fledgling car cat, tested and rejected several carriers. Mx. Kelley, who uses the gender-neutral honorific, resorted to wearing a zip-up sweatshirt and letting Ishi ride inside, jolting an interstate toll taker who was surprised when a cat popped out, “Alien”-style from Mx. Kelley’s jacket.

The roadtrippers are now testing a “cat backpack” purchased on Amazon. (Recent customer reviews include, “Purrito really likes his backpack.”)









*Larry, an orange tabby, on his 7-hour car trip in December.*
Photo: Caitlyn Hammack 

In Camano Island, Wash., Bernice Ye and her fiancé, Richardson Reigart, talked about RV travel, someday, once their geriatric cat Mr. Butters was gone.

“Then the pandemic happened and we’re like, ‘life is too short to wait for your cat to die,’ ” said Ms. Ye. They conducted “car training,” or short rides, with Mr. Butters.

“He would just run around inside the car and scream,” Ms. Ye said, but gradually he got curious, and the couple and Mr. Butters left in their new RV in December to travel.


Ms. Ye left her corporate tech job for stand-up comedy; Mr. Reigart works remotely in marketing and Mr. Butters is a roaming retiree, not letting the catnip grow under his feet.

“He’s having his best life,” Ms. Ye said. “Who knew a 14-year-old cat would adapt so quickly?”


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A watch?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> Great reply and interesting thoughts here. I never thought of it this way... maybe "it's me, not them" after all?
> 
> My perception is that the question is a lazy one because if one really wants to know, they can find the answer on the brand's website, call the boutique or AD, or Google it. But yes, maybe you're right. This watch thing is an expensive hobby and with product scarcity and soaring values, more people are inquiring about these things that they are seeing less of in the wild.





Sappie66 said:


> Yes, if the asker is a watch guy who wants to actually know and gauge the current price of the commodity that is the stainless steel Rolex (or similar product). Generally I'm just suspicious of the asker's motivations -- so yes, "it's me, not them".
> 
> Well, sometimes it's them.


Good points/comments.

I guess it really does cut both ways.

With my Mid-West orientation, I'm used to the person asking having a genuine interest/enthusiasm for watches.

To me, telling someone to "look it up" seems more rude than their question in the first place. 🤣 

On the other hand, I can see the point that in some environments (presumably more dense and urban, but not always) with more value placed on personal space and respect for privacy, such questions could come across as much more inappropriate.

Likely there are additional norms programmed based on our generation, upbringing and cultural values that make this much more complex and situational.

From what I've read on other threads, many are stymied as to how to handle either complimenting someone else's watch, or how to accept such a compliment as well and I must assume the wide range of perspectives applies here as well.

With me, feel free to ask, though I may or may not answer regarding value, I've never hesitated to compliment a watch (not that it comes up often) or been taken aback by such a compliment either. In both cases, some friendly discussion is quite likely to follow... much more often than not.

So, yeah, it's you... but also it's me, and a little bit of everyone else in different measures as well.  

Multiple perspectives can all be true at once.

Most interesting, to me anyway, is that this once again shows how we really do have some legitimate amount of control in shaping our own experiences.

_If you're looking to mix things up_, the next time someone asks, go ahead and answer them openly and respond back with an open ended question on what they own, or if they're looking or if they are considering such a watch and would like advice, suggestions, referrals or tips.

Might be an eye-opener.

Of course, you might just get a snide response fired back at you like _"Geez, I was just asking to be make polite conversation, dude. I'm not some geek interested in wasting my time chatting about watches for crying out loud."_ In which case there's little point in referring them to watchuseek. LOL


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


>


Toonces!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> * Cats on Road Trips: What Could Go Wrong? *
> *Lots of drivers cruise around with their dogs, but the pandemic has more cat owners giving it a try; ‘a car of crazy’ *
> 
> 
> ...


Norman would definitely need some practice. He may like it, he may not, but we know it would take a while. We see cats like Gary and wonder how much Norm would enjoy getting out of the house. My sister has taken her dog cross-country and camping and he loves it.





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Toonces!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Likely there are additional norms programmed based on our generation, upbringing and cultural values that make this much more complex and situational.


MrsBS and I told our dad that we’re planning to go shopping at Tiffany when she graduates. He goes, “Didn’t you learn your lesson from us? You can go to our regular gem shop and have something custom made for, like, a third of how much Tiffany costs…”

All true, too.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Tooncinator is best Toonces


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS and I told our dad that we’re planning to go shopping at Tiffany when she graduates. He goes, “Didn’t you learn your lesson from us? You can go to our regular gem shop and have something custom made for, like, a third of how much Tiffany costs…”
> 
> All true, too.


“Didn’t you learn your lesson from us? You can simply not tell us anything and we won’t give you grief…”


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All this talk of KS (in the Seiko forum), made me reach for this -


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS and I told our dad that we’re planning to go shopping at Tiffany when she graduates. He goes, “Didn’t you learn your lesson from us? You can go to our regular gem shop and have something custom made for, like, a third of how much Tiffany costs…”
> 
> All true, too.


That’s what i told my boss. She says it’s different.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Good points/comments.
> 
> I guess it really does cut both ways.
> 
> ...


I think it’s interesting how some people can get away with not having a filter, and others can’t. It’s all in the delivery and the “genuineness” of the person…to some it’s natural, and to others it’s forced. I look at the “how much did it cost?” question in a similar manner.

In some cases where I think the person is just being nosey, it would tick me off (Yeah, I meant to do that.). In others, it wouldn’t bother me in the least. In most all cases, whether I think it’s true or not, my reply is, “Too much.” That always seems to put an end to it.

Admittedly, as was said, some of it may be because I’m just not comfortable saying I spent $x,xxx on a watch…something others may perceive as not being worth it…but that’s not a large part of it. I don’t really like saying what I paid for anything - cars, motorcycle, house, dog, whatever.

So, is it rude to ask the question? Maybe. Is it something that winds me up (Meant to do that, too.)? Not really.

Regarding those threads about how to compliment a watch…I don’t get it. What’s wrong with simply saying, “Nice watch?” “Nice b00bs,” maybe not, but “Nice watch” seems fairly inoffensive.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> I think it’s interesting how some people can get away with not having a filter, and others can’t. It’s all in the delivery and the “genuineness” of the person…to some it’s natural, and to others it’s forced. I look at the “how much did it cost?” question in a similar manner.
> 
> In some cases where I think the person is just being nosey, it would tick me off (Yeah, I meant to do that.). In others, it wouldn’t bother me in the least. In most all cases, whether I think it’s true or not, my reply is, “Too much.” That always seems to put an end to it.
> 
> ...


How about nice watching your b00bs?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Regarding those threads about how to compliment a watch…I don’t get it. What’s wrong with simply saying, “Nice watch?” “Nice b00bs,” maybe not, but “Nice watch” seems fairly inoffensive.


I am not offended by this.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I am not offended by this.
> View attachment 16394441


Nice watching her b00bs


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

It's cold this morning, -6°f (-21.11°c). No wonder I stayed in bed til 8:30.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> That’s what i told my boss. She says it’s different.


Right -- I asked MrsBS, "We're still going to Tiffany, but tell me anyway -- why Tiffany?" and she said pretty much the same, and that brand name has a lot to do with it.

Myself, I'm a well-established Level 7 Susceptible so I end up being equally happy with one-off designs from the neighborhood shop and big names like Tiffany.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I am not offended by this.
> View attachment 16394441


No...it's actually quite titillating...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> “Nice b00bs,” maybe not


Nah, I think that's fine. As long as it's not followed by "where'd you get them done?"


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugman said:


> I think it’s interesting how some people can get away with not having a filter, and others can’t. It’s all in the delivery and the “genuineness” of the person…to some it’s natural, and to others it’s forced. I look at the “how much did it cost?” question in a similar manner.
> 
> In some cases where I think the person is just being nosey, it would tick me off (Yeah, I meant to do that.). In others, it wouldn’t bother me in the least. In most all cases, whether I think it’s true or not, my reply is, “Too much.” That always seems to put an end to it.
> 
> ...


9 out of 10 on useful insights
10 out of 10 on pun execution!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Nah, I think that's fine. As long as it's not followed by "where'd you get them done?"


Or "How much did they cost?"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> I think it’s interesting how some people can get away with not having a filter, and others can’t. It’s all in the delivery and the “genuineness” of the person…to some it’s natural, and to others it’s forced. I look at the “how much did it cost?” question in a similar manner.
> 
> In some cases where I think the person is just being nosey, it would tick me off (Yeah, I meant to do that.). In others, it wouldn’t bother me in the least. In most all cases, whether I think it’s true or not, my reply is, “Too much.” That always seems to put an end to it.
> 
> ...


I personally don’t understand why women would not want to be complimented on their boobs.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Nah, I think that's fine. As long as it's not followed by "where'd you get them done?"


Or “and how much did they cost?”


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Or "How much did they cost?"


N R A!!!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I personally don’t understand why women would not want to be complimented on their boobs.


I know, right?

Everybody's happy: I'd like to compliment you on your investment philosophy...it'll take you far.

Somebody's PO'ed: I'd like to compliment you on your b00bs...that investment will take you far...nicely done. (Post 80,902 by @BigSeikoFan ...a good example of an excellent investment paying dividends)

Side note: I bought a pair, and I think it was money well spent.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Everybody's happy: I'd like to compliment you on your investment philosophy...it'll take you far.
> 
> ...


Depending on the industry, it could increase a woman’s income exponentially!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugman said:


> Side note: I bought a pair, and I think it was money well spent.


AD or Grey Market???


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> AD or Grey Market???


AD...wanted to make sure they were covered under a good warranty.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I personally don’t understand why women would not want to be complimented on their boobs.


No kidding. I feel like we are being badgered right back to a puritanical view on sexuality but it is all being done in the name of female liberation from toxic patriarchy. All that bra burning is forgotten and now ladies are practically wearing shapeless bags.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> AD...wanted to make sure they were covered under a good warranty.


That's the only way! Now you don't have to worry about taking then into the shower! Any water ingress will by covered by warranty... 😅


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Is this the place to come for Opinions on Omega ??? Actually, I know better but the Omega crowd just screams Frankenwatch and throws tomatoes at me and the Rolex guys just point out it isn't a Daytona for some inexplicable reason(at least it's actually a Panda and not just 3 black doughnuts) so thought I'd whip it out here.

Anyhow, I haven't been this happy with a watch purchase in a long time. 2019 Moonwatch with an OEM 35th Anniversary dial and hands, just had the localnwatch whisperer swap it out yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

zengineer said:


> Is this the place to come for Opinions on Omega ??? Actually, I know better but the Omega crowd just screams Frankenwatch and throws tomatoes at me and the Rolex guys just point out it isn't a Daytona for some inexplicable reason(at least it's actually a Panda and not just 3 black doughnuts) so thought I'd whip it out here.
> 
> Anyhow, I haven't been this happy with a watch purchase in a long time. 2019 Moonwatch with an OEM 35th Anniversary dial and hands, just had the localnwatch whisperer swap it out yesterday.
> 
> ...


I think that looks great!


----------



## TheNguyener601 (Jan 3, 2022)

Love the white dial speedmaster!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

zengineer said:


> Is this the place to come for Opinions on Omega ??? Actually, I know better but the Omega crowd just screams Frankenwatch and throws tomatoes at me and the Rolex guys just point out it isn't a Daytona for some inexplicable reason(at least it's actually a Panda and not just 3 black doughnuts) so thought I'd whip it out here.
> 
> Anyhow, I haven't been this happy with a watch purchase in a long time. 2019 Moonwatch with an OEM 35th Anniversary dial and hands, just had the localnwatch whisperer swap it out yesterday.
> 
> ...


My opinion?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

zengineer said:


> Is this the place to come for Opinions on Omega ??? Actually, I know better but the Omega crowd just screams Frankenwatch and throws tomatoes at me and the Rolex guys just point out it isn't a Daytona for some inexplicable reason(at least it's actually a Panda and not just 3 black doughnuts) so thought I'd whip it out here.
> 
> Anyhow, I haven't been this happy with a watch purchase in a long time. 2019 Moonwatch with an OEM 35th Anniversary dial and hands, just had the localnwatch whisperer swap it out yesterday.
> 
> ...


Most everyone who survives in this thread owns both Rolex and Omega. So, in order to cut down on the level of self-hatred endemic within WIS we have collectively decided that all are welcome.

Except those that are not, but that's a fuzzy target at best.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> That’s what i told my boss. She says it’s different.


Boss is correct.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> How about nice watching your b00bs?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I personally don’t understand why women would not want to be complimented on their boobs.


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

zengineer said:


> Is this the place to come for Opinions on Omega ??? Actually, I know better but the Omega crowd just screams Frankenwatch and throws tomatoes at me and the Rolex guys just point out it isn't a Daytona for some inexplicable reason(at least it's actually a Panda and not just 3 black doughnuts) so thought I'd whip it out here.
> 
> Anyhow, I haven't been this happy with a watch purchase in a long time. 2019 Moonwatch with an OEM 35th Anniversary dial and hands, just had the localnwatch whisperer swap it out yesterday.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Everybody's happy: I'd like to compliment you on your investment philosophy...it'll take you far.
> 
> ...


Never bought a pair but an old gf did. Glad she did!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF says Charlie looks Chinese...








Inside joke...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm having some tightness in my chest and my BP is really high. MrsIthardin is taking me to the hospital.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I'm having some tightness in my chest and my BP is really high. MrsIthardin is taking me to the hospital.


Wow, hope everything turns out ok, big guy!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Holy crap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> I'm having some tightness in my chest and my BP is really high. MrsIthardin is taking me to the hospital.


Hopefully a tempest in a teapot.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I'm having some tightness in my chest and my BP is really high. MrsIthardin is taking me to the hospital.


Thoughts are with you. You better check back with us here!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I'm having some tightness in my chest and my BP is really high. MrsIthardin is taking me to the hospital.


Feel better; keep us updated!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

_from the hallway of the hospital_

So I've been working remotely most of this week. I should've seen this red flag when my boss on Monday said:

"You know, we're the only two people who know how to fix trade errors and rebill mistakes in this whole complex (7 offices in 5 states). If we quit they'd be screwed."

Well at 10am this morning he did just that. Got up, walked out and then texted his resignation to the big boss.

So now I'm the only one who knows...and I only have access to about half of the programs I need to be a one-man remote band.

And then we got some weird random things to fix. About 2:30pm I felt like I was wearing a heavy vest. Checked the BP and it was WAY high.

They've done an EKG, taken my BP, and just took 2 chest x-rays. I'm back in the hall. I think an IV & blood work is next.

If this turns out to be heartburn from the meatball sub I had for lunch I'm going to be relieved...and also P.O.ed at the same time.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The first time I had acid-reflux (or something like that), I thought I was having a heart attack. My wife took me to emergency. They did all the things they do for heart concerns. Turned out I was fine. Felt silly, though it was the best possible outcome.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Right -- I asked MrsBS, "We're still going to Tiffany, but tell me anyway -- why Tiffany?" and she said pretty much the same, and that brand name has a lot to do with it.
> 
> Myself, I'm a well-established Level 7 Susceptible so I end up being equally happy with one-off designs from the neighborhood shop and big names like Tiffany.


Even if you remove the brand because in some of their pieces, you can hardly see any brand markings anyway.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> "You know, we're the only two people who know how to fix trade errors and rebill mistakes in this whole complex (7 offices in 5 states). If we quit they'd be screwed."


(tangent alert -- BUT I HOPE IT'S JUST THE MEATBALL SUB!...)

It worries me when I hear people in any company, in any seat, talk like this. At my previous gig, it was always, and on purpose, "train your replacement". Because individuals come and go from their positions all the time. Sometimes moving up to management roles (like I did a few times), sometimes just plain leaving, or sometimes temporarily for medical or maternity/paternity leave. But the job has to get done, and we always need at least a few options to slot into the role. Nobody can hold "secrets" for how they do their job.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nah, I think that's fine. As long as it's not followed by "where'd you get them done?"


Or how much?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Or "How much did they cost?"


Nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I personally don’t understand why women would not want to be complimented on their boobs.


I thought they did. I compliment nice underboobs when i see one or two.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Or “and how much did they cost?”


NRA part 2


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

zengineer said:


> Is this the place to come for Opinions on Omega ??? Actually, I know better but the Omega crowd just screams Frankenwatch and throws tomatoes at me and the Rolex guys just point out it isn't a Daytona for some inexplicable reason(at least it's actually a Panda and not just 3 black doughnuts) so thought I'd whip it out here.
> 
> Anyhow, I haven't been this happy with a watch purchase in a long time. 2019 Moonwatch with an OEM 35th Anniversary dial and hands, just had the localnwatch whisperer swap it out yesterday.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is the place. As well as for opinions on anything else. Congrats on the watch. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> I'm having some tightness in my chest and my BP is really high. MrsIthardin is taking me to the hospital.


Praying for you bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The first time I had acid-reflux (or something like that), I thought I was having a heart attack. My wife took me to emergency. They did all the things they do for heart concerns. Turned out I was fine. Felt silly, though it was the best possible outcome.


I remember having an episode like that once as a kid


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

A good phlebotamist (sp?) is worth his/her/their weight in gold. I've got 4 failed attempts before he tagged out to the "nurse leader."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> _from the hallway of the hospital_
> 
> So I've been working remotely most of this week. I should've seen this red flag when my boss on Monday said:
> 
> ...


Goes double for Mrs. IT, I imagine.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> _from the hallway of the hospital_
> 
> So I've been working remotely most of this week. I should've seen this red flag when my boss on Monday said:
> 
> ...


I suppose it’s a good sign that you are able to update us


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> "You know, we're the only two people who know how to fix trade errors and rebill mistakes in this whole complex (7 offices in 5 states). If we quit they'd be screwed."
> 
> Well at 10am this morning he did just that. Got up, walked out and then texted his resignation to the big boss.
> 
> So *now I'm the only one who knows.*..and I only have access to about half of the programs I need to be a one-man remote band.


When you get home from the hospital, you might want to think about asking for a _big _raise. Just sayin'.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She looks familiar. Where's @Black5 when you need him??


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> _from the hallway of the hospital_
> ...
> If this turns out to be heartburn from the meatball sub I had for lunch I'm going to be relieved...and also P.O.ed at the same time.


Watch geeks are so predictable.... rationalize a bad meatball sub as an excuse to reward yourself with a Planet Ocean.

Fortunately for you, here on OoO we will heartily approve!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When you get home from the hospital, you might want to think about asking for a _big _raise. Just sayin'.


Doing the work of at least two men. @ithardin deserves to double his salary.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Watch geeks are so predictable.... rationalize a bad meatball sub as an excuse to reward yourself with a Planet Ocean.
> 
> Fortunately for you, here on OoO we will heartily approve!


So that’s what PO means. For a while there i thought it was a swear word. What watch corresponds to FU?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She looks familiar. Where's @Black5 when you need him??
> View attachment 16396030


He last posted four months ago. What happened?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> So that’s what PO means. For a while there i thought it was a swear word. What watch corresponds to FU?


Fortis Uhren of course.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> He last posted four months ago. What happened?


Uber busy with his MBA studies, I understand.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Fortis Uhren of course.


I prefer PO to FU then.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

How about GTFO? Are they still about watches? Maybe about cars?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uber busy with his MBA studies, I understand.


So he will be a master soon


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

January is about to end and i havent bought a watch. This is an improvement. Kudos to me.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> How about GTFO? Are they still about watches? Maybe about cars?


Both, actually....
Ford GT Owner’s Edition Chronograph, also know as:
GTFord Owners (GTFO)








Ford GT Owners Can Now Order a Custom Watch to Match | DePaula Ford


As many Ford superfans will already know, the Ford GT is a street legal racecar that is incredibly aerodynamic and extremely powerful.




www.depaulaford.com





PS: This watch is set apart from the others because it can be created to match the color palette of the owner’s Ford GT.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> I'm having some tightness in my chest and my BP is really high. MrsIthardin is taking me to the hospital.


Get well 🤞🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Both, actually....
> Ford GT Owner’s Edition Chronograph, also know as:
> GTFord Owners (GTFO)
> 
> ...


I think my Seiko Hi-beat International Travel watch is a better choice.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> _from the hallway of the hospital_
> 
> So I've been working remotely most of this week. I should've seen this red flag when my boss on Monday said:
> 
> ...


Hoping for a good outcome…


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The first time I had acid-reflux (or something like that), I thought I was having a heart attack. My wife took me to emergency. They did all the things they do for heart concerns. Turned out I was fine. Felt silly, though it was the best possible outcome.


Same thing for me. I’d had a strenuous taekwondo workout…lots of speed kicks, therefore bouncing. Pain in the chest and a little in the upper left arm. I went to the ER where they jumped right on it. I even told them I thought it was reflux, but better safe than sorry. Sure enough, it was, and I was embarrassed. The doc told me that if everybody took that conservative tact there’d be a lot more people walking around. Then he reminded me that’s what I pay insurance for,


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> January is about to end and i havent bought a watch. This is an improvement. Kudos to me.


3 days left…just sayin’.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> 3 days left…just sayin’.


Are you saying I don’t have self control that can last me three days? 

Well, maybe youre right, bro. Hehe.

but inasmuch as nothing has caught my fancy so far, i think this will be first January since 2018 (when my watch buying got crazy) that i didnt purchase a watch. Usually am excited during first month, since new year, new budget.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

We just got home. Both blood draws were negatve for the cardiac enzymes that would indicate a cardiac event.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> We just got home. Both blood draws were negatve for the cardiac enzymes that would indicate a cardiac event.


Great news.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Are you saying I don’t have self control that can last me three days?
> 
> Well, maybe youre right, bro. Hehe.
> 
> but inasmuch as nothing has caught my fancy so far, i think this will be first January since 2018 (when my watch buying got crazy) that i didnt purchase a watch. Usually am excited during first month, since new year, new budget.


You can always double up next month.

I’m gonna see how long I can go…pretty happy with what I have at the moment.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> We just got home. Both blood draws were negatve for the cardiac enzymes that would indicate a cardiac event.


Stupid meatball sub


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> January





Pongster said:


> Are you saying I don’t have self control that can last me three days?


@Pongster I don't doubt you've got self control, but you definitely won't last 3hrs, let alone 3 days with this January...😛


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> @Pongster I don't doubt you've got self control, but you definitely won't last 3hrs, let alone 3 days with this January...😛
> View attachment 16396328


#Godfrey now that we know @ithardin didn't have any cardiac issues I'm guessing this is safe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Same thing for me. I’d had a strenuous taekwondo workout…lots of speed kicks, therefore bouncing. Pain in the chest and a little in the upper left arm. I went to the ER where they jumped right on it. I even told them I thought it was reflux, but better safe than sorry. Sure enough, it was, and I was embarrassed. The doc told me that if everybody took that conservative tact there’d be a lot more people walking around. Then he reminded me that’s what I pay insurance for,


Yeah, they were all really good about it. They even said, if you feel it again, come again.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Stupid meatball sub


He’ll do it again. Maybe a chili dog?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> @Pongster I don't doubt you've got self control, but you definitely won't last 3hrs, let alone 3 days with this January...😛
> View attachment 16396328


I would need a foudroyante for her


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey now that we know @ithardin didn't have any cardiac issues I'm guessing this is safe.
> View attachment 16396335


Well, it may trigger one


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bro dick, do you also have December? Before my watch collection got crazy, i normally buy every December.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Bro dick, do you also have December? Before my watch collection got crazy, i normally buy every December.


Nope, no December. But according to Dr. Christmas Jones the world is not enough, so you obviously can't have too many watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Multi-tasking. On a zoom, watching Aussie Open and browsing WUS.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

#godfrey
And she was a wild thing before becoming a doctor.











mui.richard said:


> Nope, no December. But according to Dr. Christmas Jones the world is not enough, so you obviously can't have too many watches.
> View attachment 16396490


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, no December. But according to Dr. Christmas Jones the world is not enough, so you obviously can't have too many watches.
> View attachment 16396490


James Bond: "I was wrong about you."

Christmas Jones: "Yeah? How so?"

James Bond: "I thought Christmas only comes once a year."


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> Same thing for me. I’d had a strenuous taekwondo workout…lots of speed kicks, therefore bouncing. Pain in the chest and a little in the upper left arm. I went to the ER where they jumped right on it. I even told them I thought it was reflux, but better safe than sorry. Sure enough, it was, and I was embarrassed. The doc told me that if everybody took that conservative tact there’d be a lot more people walking around. Then he reminded me that’s what I pay insurance for,


No kidding. When I was training up for my first Spartan Beast (12+ mile obstacle race) I developed upper chest pain that I told myself was just anxiety/reflux. I was in my late 30's at the time, new kid, and no history of heart attacks in my family so I blew it off.

Just last month my brother in-law, mid 30's, drops on his regular run. Goes into sudden cardiac arrest. ONLY THE TWO NURSES that were following him and initiated immediate CPR kept him alive long enough for a cop to show up and EMS to cardiovert him with an AED. This type of thing has like a 70% mortality rate because if he had been behind a bush, in the shower, or basically anywhere without immediate skilled aid he would have died on the spot. Now he has an implanted defibrillator and a lifetime of worry this might happen again.

Life comes at you fast.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> Just last month my brother in-law, mid 30's, drops on his regular run. Goes into sudden cardiac arrest. ONLY THE TWO NURSES that were following him and initiated immediate CPR kept him alive long enough for a cop to show up and EMS to cardiovert him with an AED. *This type of thing has like a 70% mortality rate because if he had been behind a bush, in the shower, or basically anywhere without immediate skilled aid he would have died on the spot.* Now he has an implanted defibrillator and a lifetime of worry this might happen again.


That's probably what happened to my uncle in late 2019. His wife found him on the floor of the garage. He was just about to go and pick up his grandkids to spend the day together.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

all this talk of mortality makes me wanna buy another vacheron


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> all this talk of mortality makes me wanna buy another vacheron
> View attachment 16397049


And there’s only a few days left in January. Get to it!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> No kidding. When I was training up for my first Spartan Beast (12+ mile obstacle race) I developed upper chest pain that I told myself was just anxiety/reflux. I was in my late 30's at the time, new kid, and no history of heart attacks in my family so I blew it off.
> 
> Just last month my brother in-law, mid 30's, drops on his regular run. Goes into sudden cardiac arrest. ONLY THE TWO NURSES that were following him and initiated immediate CPR kept him alive long enough for a cop to show up and EMS to cardiovert him with an AED. This type of thing has like a 70% mortality rate because if he had been behind a bush, in the shower, or basically anywhere without immediate skilled aid he would have died on the spot. Now he has an implanted defibrillator and a lifetime of worry this might happen again.
> 
> Life comes at you fast.


Life's full of scary 5hit! Good thing somebody was around to help.

I'm 56 (the TKD event was in my 30s), but I still run 4-5 miles a few times a week. Every time I get the slightest twinge in my chest I start to get paranoid...then something pops in my knee and I forget about my chest...then something tweaks in my ankle...

Getting old sucks, but it's definitely better than that alternative.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> And there’s only a few days left in January. Get to it!


Am pining for a patrimony. But not this month. Not even this year.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Feeling the effects from my shingles and tetanus boosters that I got yesterday. Forgive me if I sound aggravated and snippy. 😇


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Feeling the effects from my shingles and tetanus boosters that I got yesterday. Forgive me if I sound aggravated and snippy. 😇


Oh, God...don't say that. My wife is getting a shingles shot, today. I was looking forward to a good weekend.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Oh, God...don't say that. My wife is getting a shingles shot, today. I was looking forward to a good weekend.


MrsBS got totally _rocked_ by her last shot. I feel kinda like when I got my Pfizer booster (and I got the flu shot at the same time back then). I'm not ready for bed — yet — but I expect to feel better well before we go to our friends' house this weekend (weather permitting).


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS got totally _rocked_ by her last shot. I feel kinda like when I got my Pfizer booster (and I got the flu shot at the same time back then). I'm not ready for bed — yet — but I expect to feel better well before we go to our friends' house this weekend (weather permitting).


I don't remember mine being that bad, but it's been a couple of years. Maybe I've just blocked the memory (or otherwise killed that brain cell...I've killed more than a few in my life.)


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey now that we know @ithardin didn't have any cardiac issues I'm guessing this is safe.
> View attachment 16396335


_clutches HIS chest_


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't know how often y'all get over to the Zenith area, but I thought this was pretty cool.








Commissioned Zenith Illustration


Here is an illustration by @bjoernaltmann (instagram) that I commissioned with the intent to frame on poster paper. The details are just superb, especially, of course, the movement. The artist has a ton of illustrations, none of the movement, until this one. Apparently this was quite the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Matching my shoes today


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Matching my shoes today


Gucci baby!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Gucci baby!


“Gang gang”


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I just saw that the local A.D. takes crypto (BTC, ETH, & DOGE). The thought of buying a nice watch with DOGE cracks me up a little.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> I don't remember mine being that bad, but it's been a couple of years. Maybe I've just blocked the memory (or otherwise killed that brain cell...I've killed more than a few in my life.)


Got myself some ssanghwatang and Advil and I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My Millionaire Friend's missus is always asking how many watches I own and how much I spend, this from someone who collects gold rings (has one on every finger) and bicycles. In fact she has an entire room dedicated to her bikes.

Some people should know better.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Gotta say though, the simple fact that all these 5 watches tackle the same problem with 5 different approaches is mind boggling all in itself.
> 
> Compared to these technically ingenious designs a 3235 movement seems *lazy*. 😅


I have heard that the 3235 movement is still having issues.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I have heard that the 3235 movement is still having issues.


Makes me want to get a Milgauss as it seems like the last remaining 31xx Rolex.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

zengineer said:


> Is this the place to come for Opinions on Omega ??? Actually, I know better but the Omega crowd just screams Frankenwatch and throws tomatoes at me and the Rolex guys just point out it isn't a Daytona for some inexplicable reason(at least it's actually a Panda and not just 3 black doughnuts) so thought I'd whip it out here.
> 
> Anyhow, I haven't been this happy with a watch purchase in a long time. 2019 Moonwatch with an OEM 35th Anniversary dial and hands, just had the localnwatch whisperer swap it out yesterday.
> 
> ...


I thought the Omega boys are open to modding, no? Maybe times have changed. Nonetheless, it looks great. I had a similar mod on my Speedmaster before but since I have a white dial Daytona, I switched it up to a modded Ultraman!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Feeling the effects from my shingles and tetanus boosters that I got yesterday. Forgive me if I sound aggravated and snippy. 😇


Do you take em regularly?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Good points/comments.
> 
> I guess it really does cut both ways.
> 
> ...


This is awesome perspective. Never though of it this way.

I've always been in the "go look it up" crowd. I guess part of it is for some of the aforementioned reasons earlier. However I have noticed that there is an increasing number of people who are getting into watches for solely investment purposes, at least the ones that I'm encountering recently. They want to know how you got it, what you paid, and help getting one quickly so they can flip it for a profit.

Don't get me wrong, if you're a friend or even just a genuine watch collector, I'm the first to help YOU spend YOUR money! Just ask BSF. HAHAHA 😁

But I'm not going to help a flipper. Or maybe I'm just an elitist a-hole.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Got myself some ssanghwatang and Advil and I'm doing pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 16398504


I remember the old home remedies of my grandmother. Though i think they were based on Chinese medicine.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Do you take em regularly?


Heh — pretty close to being on schedule, yeah. They have my records going back to at least boot camp, maybe even before. The doc clicks on my name, sees what I’m up to date on, and sees what I’m due to get.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> I have heard that the 3235 movement is still having issues.





BarracksSi said:


> Makes me want to get a Milgauss as it seems like the last remaining 31xx Rolex.


Or, more and more of the 3235 equipped watches are finally going from grey's and flippers to the hands of actual owners so these issues are slowly surfacing?

I helped a friend of mine purchase a 114300 white dial a couple years back and she hardly wore it, if at all. Of course this is powered by a 3132 so no issues there but if there were any issues she probably wouldn't know. Given how little time that watch is actually in use.

Milgauss you said @BarracksSi ? A friend just asked me last night if a 116400 GV is a good deal or not for $14.8k. I simply told her no Rolex is worth their current grey market asking prices, regardless of model. So only buy if you absolutely love the watch and don't mind spending more than what the watch is actually worth.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Howdy Gents, mad week at work so I'm just getting caught up. We lost a senior epidemiologist and a biostatistician in back-to-back weeks, so it's been a zoo interviewing replacements and trying to cover their workload. I need a drink! Or four.

So let's see, @BarracksSi survived his plumbing procedure, @Pongster is closing in on two whole months without a watch purchase, and bro @ithardin scared the %$%!# out of everyone but is back from the hospital and doing ok (if done with meatball subs for the time being). Some philosophical discussion about conspicuous consumption, finances, and annoying, nosy people, followed by cats driving cars, and finally, breasts.  

That about cover it? 



Panerol Forte said:


> Perfectly explained, the primary barrel recharging the second would be the easiest and cheapest way to achieve a partial constant force, the constance won't remain when the primary is completely depleted. The fusée chaîne remains the best traditional constant force mechanism and the most pleasing aesthetically
> View attachment 16392098


My god man, that has to be the best execution of a F & C I've ever laid eyes on. If that is yours, I'm moving the Quadrifoglio down to 2nd on my list of "PF's things that I must own before I die." _That _is the Zenith I miss...



Panerol Forte said:


> Now, this is where you are loosing your way Bro PH. Should I remind that our fascination for mechanical watches is about achieving maximum precision by using the most classical and traditional watchmaking techniques? I don't want some exotic material flexing and vibrating inside my watch and hysterical gears trying to stay in place, I want to see mechanical parts moving and ticking the way they always did, achieving their precision through pure mechanical excellence, not gimmicky use of exotic materials. Would you want to see something like that on your wrist? I wouldn't, and I am sure not many wanted, and that's why it never made it into production.
> View attachment 16392117


I hear ya bro, but I'm the High Priest of a particularly fanatical sect of our shared religion, one that sacrifices nearly all on the altar of mechanical precision. Bro Pong may keep his spreadsheet hidden in a vault, but mine are hardly state secrets:










Don't get me wrong, I have a deep appreciation for the otherworldly craftsmanship behind a triple-axis Tourbie or constant-force mechanism, but my interest lies less in these sexy complications than in the humble ambitions that gave rise to them, the borderline fixation of these watchmaking mad hatters hell-bent on "solving" centuries old problems of isochronism, posture errors, and environmental influences on timekeeping. 

Of course that Constant Monolithic is an unholy mess, a jarring mishmash of frumpy, old-world styling and bleeding edge tech. I cringed the first time I looked at it! And I _still _have second thoughts about dropping Tudor/Omega money on a watch solely for its movement. But if that fugly duckling delivers on its promise, it will have accomplished something neither the holy trinity nor Rolex nor GP nor Zenith nor GS ever could: quartz-like accuracy but 100% "analogue" from the mainspring to the seconds hand. Personally, I'd lay odds of about 20:1 against a relative upstart, mid-tier watchmaker like Freddy C. pulling this off. The highest houses of Swiss, Japanese, and German watchmaking have all sunk insane amounts of money and brainpower into building the ultimate mechanical calibre, and none have gotten better than 1-2 seconds per day, let alone per week/month. But one can always dream, right? 



mui.richard said:


> Sadly the Monolithic is not a design I'd ever wear otherwise I'd probably be tempted to give it a go.


It's _not's _much of a looker, is it? FC has more or less admitted that the first gen monolithic is for proof-of-concept. The hope being that that if the movement succeeds (or at least doesn't crash and burn _ala _Zenith's), they can dial in the precision to COSC-shattering levels and then expand to more (and hopefully more attractive) lines. Apparently several more WIS got theirs in just this week, so I suspect we'll know soon whether it's a hit or miss on technical grounds.



Panerol Forte said:


> Let's face it Bro Dick, we are all a little bit cuckoo when it comes to clocks (see what I did here?), some to a higher degree than others, PH and myself seem to be the worst cases (Pong is in a league of his own 😉), but as a wise man once said, "If you can't see the small picture, you will never see the big one" _Panerol Forte_
> 
> Edit: re 3235, or any Rolex movement, the beauty of those movements is that they achieve a high level of accuracy (the goal), well built (durable and constant), and yet not complicated. If I wanted to compare them to engines, the small block Chevy V8 would be the perfect analogy.


Oddly enough, the mighty Crown may have another 303x (with the faulty rotor assemblies, fragile balances, etc.) like troublemaker on its hands. Our long resident forum watchmaker claims that the 3200 series has been a maintenance/repair nightmare, and both the Rolex subforum (here) and TRF now have multiple threads worth of disgruntled late model sub/gmt/DJ41 owners with the dreaded "amplitude collapse" and loss of accuracy (to the tune of -10 to -30 s.p.d.) within the first 1-2 years of ownership. A rare fumble for Rolex but I'm wondering if the 3200 series wont' meet a similar fate as the relatively short-lived 303x series (produced for just 10 years IIRC).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I thought the Omega boys are open to modding, no? Maybe times have changed. Nonetheless, it looks great. I had a similar mod on my Speedmaster before but since I have a white dial Daytona, I switched it up to a modded Ultraman!


I think that looks SHARP!

Besides, Franken or not depends on how it's done and the intention of the modding no? I think it is perfectly fine when the intention is to elevate something instead of deception.

I mean, I wouldn't call these a franken, in any sense of the word.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> *It's not much of a looker, is it?* FC has more or less admitted that the first gen monolithic is for proof-of-concept. The hope being that that if the movement succeeds (or at least doesn't crash and burn _ala _Zenith's), they can dial in the precision to COSC-shattering levels and then expand to more (and hopefully more attractive) lines. Apparently several more WIS got theirs in just this week, so I suspect we'll know soon whether it's a hit or miss on technical grounds.


Let's call that the understatement of all of Wis-dOoOm™! If the intention was simply a proof-of-concept, they could have easily put the movement in the Highlife and call it a especial edition. It doesn't take a genius to think of that, or so we'd think.

Theoretically the biggest advantage of using silicon parts over a traditional escapement is their amagnetic property, insensitivity to temperature changes and possibly shock resistance. Now do these properties say dress watch or sports watch? Again, shouldn't take a genius to figure that out.

And if the point is to put the silicon oscillator at the front and centre of the show, they could have adapted the movement for this particular model perhaps?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Havent worn a watch for two days i think. Just locked up in the house. But managed to find an excuse to go out tom. So my watch for tomorrow-
> View attachment 16392659


Don't you wear a watch around the house, jeez if I did that I would not have worn a watch for 7 Months


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Don't you wear a watch around the house, jeez if I did that I would not have worn a watch for 7 Months


I normally do. I often change watches several times a day.

but those two days, maybe out of despair or melancholy for having been at home for more than two weeks, i decided not to wear any watch. Until i found an excuse to go out. And am glad i did.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My wife asking me why her friends are talking about the rising prices of the gold nautilus and the tiffany rolex. I said, i have no idea.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The boss was shopping. One jewelry store had watches for sale. Found this batman. Available at 30% off.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My wife asking me why her friends are talking about the rising prices of the gold nautilus and the tiffany rolex. I said, i have no idea.


Just last night a friend of mine asked if the Tiffany blue Oyster Perpetual is worth HK$210,000...that's about US$27k.
Instead of answering her question, I sent her a link.








Vacheron Constantin Overseas - 7900V/110A-B333


Discover the Vacheron Constantin Overseas dual time luxury watch in Steel. More information on the website




www.vacheron-constantin.com




Notice at the bottom of the screen grab the HK list price for the VCO Dual time.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> Howdy Gents, mad week at work so I'm just getting caught up. We lost a senior epidemiologist and a biostatistician in back-to-back weeks, so it's been a zoo interviewing replacements and trying to cover their workload. I need a drink! Or four.
> 
> So let's see, @BarracksSi survived his plumbing procedure, @Pongster is closing in on two whole months without a watch purchase, and bro @ithardin scared the %$%!# out of everyone but is back from the hospital and doing ok (if done with meatball subs for the time being). Some philosophical discussion about conspicuous consumption, finances, and annoying, nosy people, followed by cats driving cars, and finally, breasts.
> 
> ...


So glad you are back PH. I’ve missed these type of posts and seeing your spread sheet. I’ve still got a copy of an earlier version from a few years ago saved somewhere.

I can’t recall the number of times when person X makes a big deal of Rolexes-2/+2 precision bettering everything else on the current market, that I’ve thought of your dataset. But I usually just ignore the diatribe or recommend that they read a few WatchTime reviews of modern Rolex movements. Few have a greatest deviation of 4 s or less (difference between the slowest and fastest time measured in six positions) while most modern Omega movements are around 2 s. Their mantra is Rolex guarantees +/-4 spd while Omega only promises +5 spd.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Saturday for sports. Have a nice day!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So was in a mall for the first time this year. Checked out the watch stores of course.

Omega: they havent received a Chronoscope, 321 or Snoopy yet. Newest they have received is a 3861 hesalite.

Rolex: just five watches on display I think. One is a submariner but already sold. Seems a new policy is after having sold one, keep it for exhibition for a few weeks.

Patek: fully stocked. Nautilus, Aquanaut, etc. But none for sale. And one cant try on (but manager made exception for my boss as she wanted to try the gold ladies nautilus). If you like something, you get on a list and wait for delivery. Rumors of release of a new men’s Nautilus but in Ti and Pt only.

Grand Seiko: nothing to get me out of retirement.

Tudor: no FXD yet. 

Multi-brand: just checked out the Lange and Zenith (for a friend who likes the new Lupin). No new stock. No Datograph. So my January zero purchase will remain that way.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Forgot Invicta: all at 30% off. Including a black dial pro diver.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I can’t recall the number of times when person X makes a big deal of Rolexes-2/+2 precision bettering everything else on the current market, that I’ve thought of your dataset. But I usually just ignore the diatribe or recommend that they read a few WatchTime reviews of modern Rolex movements. Few have a greatest deviation of 4 s or less (difference between the slowest and fastest time measured in six positions) while most modern Omega movements are around 2 s. Their mantra is Rolex guarantees +/-4 spd while Omega only promises +5 spd.


Hehehe I'm one of *those*. 😝
Seriously though, as impressive and extensive as @Purple Hayz 's study was, there's still one issue - small sample size. While it's a fact that I can claim my Tudor Black Bay S&G is a precise and accurate watch, MUCH BETTER than the few Rolexes that I own, it's still not representative of all/most Tudor in-house movements that come out of the factory. It is, after all, a sample size of one. 
So yeah, I do appreciate what Rolex and Omega is doing, by giving a realistic accuracy guarantee and actually backing it up. Unlike Grand Seiko, whose accuracy guarantee of +5/-3 static, +10/-1 under normal wearing conditions is a joke. Might as well print a disclaimer under the stated accuracy saying that "we want to limit warranty claims that are accuracy related to a minimum so we set a wide berth, because we Japanese are conservative.🤪"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Forgot Invicta: all at 30% off. Including a black dial pro diver.


Don't you mean "forget Invicta"? 😝


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Let's call that the understatement of all of Wis-dOoOm! If the intention was simply a proof-of-concept, they could have easily put the movement in the Highlife and call it a especial edition. It doesn't take a genius to think of that, or so we'd think.
> 
> Theoretically the biggest advantage of using silicon parts over a traditional escapement is their amagnetic property, insensitivity to temperature changes and possibly shock resistance. Now do these properties say dress watch or sports watch? Again, shouldn't take a genius to figure that out.
> 
> ...


I’d add the precision of having a machine (I think) make a hairspring versus a person. Granted watchmakers have been making balance springs for 200-300 years so the expertise is/has been there but competing with mass produced highly isochronic balances will raise production costs.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Hehehe I'm one of *those*.
> Seriously though, as impressive and extensive as @Purple Hayz 's study was, there's still one issue - small sample size. While it's a fact that I can claim my Tudor Black Bay S&G is a precise and accurate watch, MUCH BETTER than the few Rolexes that I own, it's still not representative of all/most Tudor in-house movements that come out of the factory. It is, after all, a sample size of one.
> So yeah, I do appreciate what Rolex and Omega is doing, by giving a realistic accuracy guarantee and actually backing it up. Unlike Grand Seiko, whose accuracy guarantee of +5/-3 static, +10/-1 under normal wearing conditions is a joke. Might as well print a disclaimer under the stated accuracy saying that "we want to limit warranty claims that are accuracy related to a minimum so we set a wide berth, because we Japanese are conservative."


Fortunately for Seiko and GS they usually under promise and over deliver.

Concerning the relatively small sample size in PH’s study there is something called central tendency in normally distributed population sizes. So even without large sample sizes you can see significant differences between watch models and brands.

I’m also a motorman and it used to drive me crazy when the dual carbs on my old MGB were not in sync, BUT I do realize that there are other attributes about watches that are important.

Back to Seiko, it doesn’t bother me that my Ninja Turtle might lose 5-10 spd but it would bother me if my Speedy (1861) or PO (8900) were in that range.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

A discussion on two other threads inspired me to reach for this


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So bro RJ, excited for the NFL final four? Planning to watch it live or delayed?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I’d add the precision of having a machine (I think) make a hairspring versus a person. Granted watchmakers have been making balance springs for 200-300 years so the expertise is/has been there but competing with mass produced highly isochronic balances will raise *production costs.*
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's the keyword here isn't it? Is it precision? Or is minimizing production costs the main purpose here? The move to silicon has made incredibly cheap yet precise movements, like the Powermatic80 Silicium, possible. At the same time it's also applied to ultra expensive pieces like the GP Constant Escapement.

Regardless, I think watchmaking tech has never been more exciting.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Fortunately for Seiko and GS they usually under promise and over deliver.


How usual? Lottery usual? I strike out with the lady at the bar usual?
Or bro @Pongster's photos in-focus usual?

When I'm spending $5k or above I want it to be damn sure I score and not having to "get lucky". 😜


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> So bro RJ, excited for the NFL final four? Planning to watch it live or delayed?


My MO has been to avoid OoO and FOWL for a few days until I’ve managed to watch the games. It took four evenings to watch last weekend’s games so I had a lot of catching up. The games were great but the last one between the Chiefs and Bills was exceptional.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Just last night a friend of mine asked if the Tiffany blue Oyster Perpetual is worth HK$210,000...that's about US$27k.
> Instead of answering her question, I sent her a link.
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're gonna tell us that's in HKD... 😆


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Don't you mean "forget Invicta"? 😝


Cee Lo Green, anyone?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> My MO has been to avoid OoO and FOWL for a few days until I’ve managed to watch the games. It took four evenings to watch last weekend’s games so I had a lot of catching up. The games were great but the last one between the Chiefs and Bills was exceptional.
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


We shouldnt post updates here then for your sake bro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> We shouldnt post updates here then for your sake bro


The Niners beat the Cowboys! 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A few hours into our current Nor'easter...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

AD just called! 

More later...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> AD just called!
> 
> More later...


Does that mean you'll be updating your signature soon?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A few hours into our current Nor'easter...
> View attachment 16399748


I hear you guys are getting it BAD! As a Canadian, I feel for you, sorta. 

And yes, I will be limiting my contributions to watches and weather, and the odd bit of miscellany. There is no way I’m participating in this technical watch stuff which is the realm of much smarter bros.

Though I appreciate reading the posts and understanding what little I can from them.

I just wear watches if they look nice to me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m like Bro Al in that sense. If a watch isn’t so off that it makes me late for a meeting (or early, God forbid), I’m pretty good with it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I hear you guys are getting it BAD! As a Canadian, I feel for you, sorta.
> 
> And yes, I will be limiting my contributions to watches and weather, and the odd bit of miscellany. There is no way I’m participating in this technical watch stuff which is the realm of much smarter bros.
> 
> ...


It gets pretty bad in Canada... perhaps not in Van.
A couple photos from my daughter in Toronto on the 26th.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Just last night a friend of mine asked if the Tiffany blue Oyster Perpetual is worth HK$210,000...that's about US$27k.
> Instead of answering her question, I sent her a link.
> 
> 
> ...


fawking 'ell, that's a hell of a lot more watch for the money than a plain old no-date three-hander.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The Niners beat the Cowboys! 😁


Dont spoil it for RJ


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Just last night a friend of mine asked if the Tiffany blue Oyster Perpetual is worth HK$210,000...that's about US$27k.
> Instead of answering her question, I sent her a link.
> 
> 
> ...


my wife’s friend says this now costs USD95K.









of course, i said no way.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Checked my not so secret spreadsheet. Turns out my last watch purchase for myself was July 2021. I have an incoming for December but it was a gift from a friend/client. He was so afraid of Philippine customs, he has it shipped from Vienna to Singapore. So i have to go to Singapore to pick it up. Them actually. As he gave a His and Hers for me and my boss for our 15th anniversary. Nice friend.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Checked my not so secret spreadsheet. Turns out my last watch purchase for myself was July 2021. I have an incoming for December but it was a gift from a friend/client. He was so afraid of Philippine customs, he has it shipped from Vienna to Singapore. So i have to go to Singapore to pick it up. Them actually. As he gave a *His and Hers for me and my boss* for our 15th anniversary. Nice friend.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A snowy laundry day. Charlie said, "No sheets? No problem."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Geez. Some guy on the Canadian watch forum is trying to sell a 2016 Hulk for CDN$39500.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> AD or Grey Market???


We don't want inflated pieces.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ithardin said:


> I'm having some tightness in my chest and my BP is really high. MrsIthardin is taking me to the hospital.


Hope you are ok


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> January is about to end and i havent bought a watch. This is an improvement. Kudos to me.


I have bought three in January, all G-Shocks so probably doesn't count. My last mechanical was my Speedy Pro last year.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, no December. But according to Dr. Christmas Jones the world is not enough, so you obviously can't have too many watches.
> View attachment 16396490


I thought Christmas only comes once a year.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Makes me want to get a Milgauss as it seems like the last remaining 31xx Rolex.


I actually think that Rolex may go back to the 3135 movement if this new one is still problematic. I asked a watchmaker if they have fixed the issue and he said no. At least Omega seems to have sorted the 3861 issue rather quickly.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Let's call that the understatement of all of Wis-dOoOm™! If the intention was simply a proof-of-concept, they could have easily put the movement in the Highlife and call it a especial edition. It doesn't take a genius to think of that, or so we'd think.
> 
> Theoretically the biggest advantage of using silicon parts over a traditional escapement is their amagnetic property, insensitivity to temperature changes and possibly shock resistance. Now do these properties say dress watch or sports watch? Again, shouldn't take a genius to figure that out.
> 
> ...


My Speedy Pro is rated to 15,000 guass. I still won't wear it while having an MRI or CT scan.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> AD just called!
> 
> More later...


You suck


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> I have bought three in January, all G-Shocks so probably doesn't count. My last mechanical was my Speedy Pro last year.


I forgot the 2 from my Millionaire friend, but I am probably flipping those. Hopefully tomorrow I will get my new GW-5000U-1JF.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Haven't seen Jenna in a while.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> I thought Christmas only comes once a year.


Mr. Bond?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Am pining for a patrimony. But not this month. Not even this year.


VC definitely makes some super nice watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Feeling the effects from my shingles and tetanus boosters that I got yesterday. Forgive me if I sound aggravated and snippy.


Probably mostly effects of the shingles shot. My second shingles shot was in one arm and a high dose influenza in the other arm a couple of years ago. Still not as bad as my second Pfizer COVID shot.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I have heard that the 3235 movement is still having issues.


I’m increasingly thinking my Rolex collection is now complete.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Geez. Some guy on the Canadian watch forum is trying to sell a 2016 Hulk for CDN$39500.


The not-a-bubble is starting to look more and more like a bubble.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A few hours into our current Nor'easter...
> View attachment 16399748


Are you one of the unfortunate’s to lose power?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Are you one of the unfortunate’s to lose power?


Nope, still got power. That's one of NYC's advantages; all the power lines are buried underground so we're largely immune to weather events. 

But if the entire grid goes down, that's when we wish we were still back in the burbs when we had a whole-house generator...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


the watches not yet with me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I’m increasingly thinking my Rolex collection is now complete.


Mine is almost. One more to go.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Mine is almost. One more to go.


Which one?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> the watches not yet with me.


Godfrey

Here’s the invoice. Have to plan a trip to SG to pick it up. Or is there brOoO in SG planning a trip to Manila?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Which one?


This or whatever version of this is available when i turn 50


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Walking into the Patek boutique yesterday (and not being able to touch one) made me reach for this. Well, nothing caught my fancy anyway.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Walking into the Patek boutique yesterday (and not being able to touch one) made me reach for this. Well, nothing caught my fancy anyway.
> View attachment 16401159


I once visited a brothel...
And no I didn't come home to touch anything😝🤪


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I once visited a brothel...
> And no I didn't come home to touch anything😝🤪


Because at the place you visited you were already able to …


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Gentlemen, quite a day!

First things first, say hello to the Man in Black:












Certainly _not _the typical Black Bay. Every surface is either matte, blasted, or "brushed" save for the chamfer on the lugs, which has an almost "black mirror" shine to it:










In typical indoor lighting, it looks downright _evil. _This is the watch where light and color go to die.









Even when I _try _to make it glow, the bezel and case reply with charcoal or slate only, while the dial continues its black hole motif.








It is, without a doubt, the nastiest Black Bay I've ever seen. But aside from the "murdered out" styling (which I've never particularly liked), the silly coffee mug case, and the fact it's called _Black Bay Ceramic _, this is my favorite BB yet. The "black sheep" of the family in every sense of the term:












It's also a return to form for me, so to speak. I could only keep myself entertained with pretty blue Speedies and purple novelty watches for so long, after all! This watch, by contrast, hits me exactly where I live. From the moment I learned of its existence, I knew I had to have one, regardless of what it looked like. This is Rolex's Tudor's high carbon switchblade, and it has but a single purpose:










It _is_ the Black Bay Master Chronometer. That they didn't even bother printing the depth rating on the dial, or fitting the bezel with, I dunno, actual _lume_, speaks volumes. This isn't really a dive watch, and I think everyone knows it.

It's a knife to Omega's ribs.

Word on the street is it took Tudor just 15 months to beef up the (already excellent) MT-5600 series to the point where it could pass METAS certification. No other non-Omega watch, to my knowledge, has even tried, and given that Speedmaster Inc. all but "wrote the book" on these insanely demanding standards, that's hardly surprising.

But now there are two. The laser etched Tungsten rotor is a nice touch, and I promise to have Bro Dick do it justice the next time we grab a beer (@mui.richard, can you remind me what continent you're in, a.t.m.? Also, beer? )









So unless this maxi-MT starts sh!ttting itself like big brother's suddenly mortal-looking "superlative," don't be surprised if Tudor drops another MC this spring at Watches and Wonders. In the meantime, can't wait to get this black assassin on the bench to see what it can do.  And yes, yes, I promise to wear it and take pictures of it and pose with the dog and all that "normal WIS stuff" too 
[note to self: purchase dog]

In other news, Kermit/Cermit II is officially out. _My _"AD" (read: "manager") has a _say _in "who gets what" every time the "Rolex Truck" shows up with a delivery of adamantium baubles, but not before _*The AD*_ (read: owner) takes whatever _he _wants off the top for him and _his_. And _his_ ain't little ole' me. 

So apparently while I've earned myself the "privilege" of owning a new submariner, I can have it in any color I want as long as it's black. So I'm in for a Sub 41 n.d., which apparently shows up almost as infrequently as the Kermits, Pepsis, and Batmans, but unlike those neo-Daytonas can actually be had by us land-based mammals.

Brief aside, don't let me forget to tell you all tomorrow about my first real, live whale (actually whale "pup") siting today. There a sickness surrounding Rolex retail channels a.t.m., and I straight up saw it on full display today while waiting for my watch. 

Last but not least, unless one of you tells me "Purp didn't you hear? 36mm is a ladies watch now!" I'm really, _really _liking the idea of this "new" (errr...._old_?) Explorer. Any of you have experience (or better yet, a wrist shot) of the OG Exp I in that size? Does this 36mm DJ provide a "close enough" approximation?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats PH


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> You suck


I know, but trust me, there are worse. Ask me how many watches I've ever sold (0) or am trying to use as some sort of godd..mn retirement fund. I saw the "Rolex scarcity" charade, the (likely) source of all this gray market BS, and all the players in this twisted little chess game first-hand today. I even thought of you and how disgusting it is that you've had two birthdays pass waiting for the "gift" of having $8K removed from your pocket. Will share the details tomorrow, as I'm still processing (and fuming) myself. Suffice it to say it's some B.S. unlike any I've seen before, and I have no idea what, if anything, us actual enthusiasts can do about it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Purple Hayz huge congrats on the "huge" watch! That thing looks HUGE on you! Just kidding...or am I? 😉

Okay, joking aside, that Tudor Master Chronometer is a beauty! I remember years ago when Tudor came out with the Black Shield I really, really WANTED one! Only reason I didn't get one was I thought a black watch would be less versatile, and I had just started going back into watches then so instead I got the Heritage Ranger. 










Now that my collection is grown considerably, that "want" was rekindled when I tried on the ceramic Laureato. But that $40k list price is a bit prohibitive at the moment...

Darn it now I want one. 

P.S. I'm currently in Hong Kong, and given the situation I doubt that's gonna change in near conceivable future. 😭


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I considered the all black Tudor chronograph for the All Blacks


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bovet vs Richard Mille


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Congrats PH.

Like most I was surprised but also pleased that another brand decided to MC some of there watches. I can’t recall how many posts that I’ve read (mostly from Rolex owners) that Metas certification was an in-house Omega certification, like Rolex’s Superlative certification was in-house.

To individually certify each Omega watch was a bold move but one that is ingrained in their DNA.

It’ll be interesting to see how many models Tudor certifies and if other brands try.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> @Purple Hayz huge congrats on the "huge" watch! That thing looks HUGE on you! Just kidding...or am I?
> 
> Okay, joking aside, that Tudor Master Chronometer is a beauty! I remember years ago when Tudor came out with the Black Shield I really, really WANTED one! Only reason I didn't get one was I thought a black watch would be less versatile, and I had just started going back into watches then so instead I got the Heritage Ranger.
> 
> ...


That’s so badass but at the same time reminds me too much of a G-Shock.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sometimes I get a nice photo.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Congrats. PH. That is one sick looking watch! Also love how legible the hands are against that black hole.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday. A classic battle between cheerleaders in the offing!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's Sunday. A classic battle between cheerleaders in the offing!
> View attachment 16401754
> 
> View attachment 16401755


Have pleadings to file. But what the heck.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watching Nadal as he tries to reach historic 21st


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And in my place there are strong winds and I have not had electricity for 45 minutes, so I cannot finish the live finals.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Nadal wins.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Watching the Rolex 24 with my 5yr old. He says his "car" is a Ferrari.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, quite a day!
> 
> First things first, say hello to the Man in Black:
> 
> ...


Congrats! The new Man in Black BB is definitely sweet. Love the all black look.

And black Sub ND is the iconic Rolex IMO. Hope they call you soon!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

It's Deebo time!










Beat the Rams at *Levi's South*!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> my wife’s friend says this now costs USD95K.
> View attachment 16400077
> 
> 
> of course, i said no way.


It's actually more, $130K per Chrono24. A friend of mine brought his some years ago from an AD at less than 10% of its current value right now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, who you rooting for today?









Don't see any red and gold or yellow and blue...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

@Purple Hayz excellent pick up of a intensely cool watch!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna, who you rooting for today?
> View attachment 16402131
> 
> 
> Don't see any red and gold or yellow and blue...


She's clearly a member of the Niner faithful.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And in the evening...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cute, much?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> And in the evening...
> View attachment 16402157


Got this going right now...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Still the same chick. This is the OoO mascot? Show me if you love your watches the same!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Still the same chick. This is the OoO mascot? Show me if you love your watches the same!


Yup. Still. The. Same. Chick.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Congrats. PH. That is one sick looking watch! Also love how legible the hands are against that black hole.


Thank you sir! Yeah it's one sinister-looking mofo. I think I'm gonna need some new duds--like Johnny Cash style--to go along with it. 



Pongster said:


> Congrats PH


Thank you! So have I caught up to your BB tally yet, bro Pong, or still one quart low? 



mui.richard said:


> @Purple Hayz huge congrats on the "huge" watch! That thing looks HUGE on you! Just kidding...or am I? 😉


You may jest, but I swear I had the _exact _same thought when I got home! Couldn't believe my eyes, b/c it looked perfectly fine at the jewelry store. Got home and it was a completely different watch. I think this is the first one I've owned (or even seen) that shrinks/grows in different lighting. Here's all three in good (well, bright anyway) lighting.

The 39mm BB58 actually punches above it's "weight" on the wrist (i.e. doesn't _look/wear _like a "small" watch):










The Big 'un, meanwhile, wears/feels exactly as expected for a 43mm hunk-o-Bronze:










But this MC is all over the place. If you get enough light on it to see where the case/lugs actually end, I think it fills the wrist like any standard 41mm BB (might even have the dimensions?):










But then it goes into "black hole mode" and looks likes this massive, dark matter monster devouring my arm. The strap is also stiff as a board so should get better over time, but you're definitely on to something. It does look HUGE in certain lighting/angles (and of course all the more so when photo'd "point blank" top down) 












mui.richard said:


> Okay, joking aside, that Tudor Master Chronometer is a beauty! I remember years ago when Tudor came out with the Black Shield I really, really WANTED one! Only reason I didn't get one was I thought a black watch would be less versatile, and I had just started going back into watches then so instead I got the Heritage Ranger.
> 
> View attachment 16401364
> 
> ...


I think the BBMC would totally fit the bill if you're looking to add a fully blacked-out watch to the stable. So would that wicked looking Black Shield chrono, which I'd never seen before . I make good sport of these ceramic cased watches, but it _is _a better (and theoretically, longer lasting) solution than 99% of the PVD-coated steel ones floating around out there. But god help us if we ever manage to crack one of these cases . There's an inherent trade off b/w material hardness and toughness, and I've wrecked many a good knife blade carelessly ignoring the distinction 





rjohnson56 said:


> Congrats PH.
> 
> Like most I was surprised but also pleased that another brand decided to MC some of there watches. I can’t recall how many posts that I’ve read (mostly from Rolex owners) that Metas certification was an in-house Omega certification, like Rolex’s Superlative certification was in-house.
> 
> ...


True that, bro. I half wondered why they didn't just call it the "OMETAS" standard 

But while Omega clearly stacked the deck in their favor (after investing millions in Si hairsprings and balances), there's nothing about METAS that precludes other watches/calibers from having a go. But it won't be cheap.

And no, swapping red/green tags and magically "upgrading" your precision tolerances by 33% probably wouldn't cut it 

Not that anyone would do such a thing, of course 



mav said:


> Congrats! The new Man in Black BB is definitely sweet. Love the all black look.
> And black Sub ND is the iconic Rolex IMO. Hope they call you soon!


You and me both, bro Mav. The sub 41 is damn near perfect.



Sappie66 said:


> @Purple Hayz excellent pick up of a intensely cool watch!


Thank you bro, Sapp. Now if I could just find a nice Monte Carlo re-issue or Black Bay chrono, my Tudor collection would finally be complete(ish)! (after the Pelagos)(and maybe a 925)(and whatever might be coming out in two months)

Any thoughts on either or both, hermano?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Now I could just find a nice Monte Carlo re-issue or Black Bay chrono, my Tudor collection will be complete! (after the Pelagos)


It is NEVER really complete. 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> I think the BBMC would totally fit the bill if you're looking to add a fully blacked-out watch to the stable. So would that wicked looking Black Shield chrono, which I'd never seen before . I make good sport of these ceramic cased watches, but it _is _a better (and theoretically, longer lasting) solution than 99% of the PVD-coated steel ones floating around out there. But god help us if we ever manage to crack one of these cases . There's an inherent trade off b/w material hardness and toughness, and I've wrecked many a good knife blade carelessly ignoring the distinction


Problem is, neither of the two Tudors offer a ceramic bracelet option...
But this one, DAMN! 😍


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> It is NEVER really complete. 😉


yeah...thought better of it and made a few edits


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Thank you bro, Sapp. Now if I could just find a nice Monte Carlo re-issue or Black Bay chrono, my Tudor collection would finally be complete(ish)! (after the Pelagos)(and maybe a 925)(and whatever might be coming out in two months)
> 
> Any thoughts on either or both, hermano?


Well, I have had both (surprise surprise) — the BBChrono was the first gen. I liked them both too, but they were sacrificed as trade fodder.










So “both” would be my answer, but if just one (or the first one), I suggest the Monte Carlo. It is just plain fun! Great summer watch on the blue/white/orange Nato strap.

I think the all-black watch with black strap can look bigger in some situations because the black of the strap continues and extends the aura of blackness to a larger area.

And ceramic is the way to go with a black watch. It would bother me to no end if PVD were worn off in places.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

If another Monto Carlo came my way at a good price, I might jump on her again.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Problem is, neither of the two Tudors offer a ceramic bracelet option...
> But this one, DAMN! 😍
> View attachment 16402706


Good lord...



It never ends!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> And ceramic is the way to go with a black watch. It would bother me to no end if PVD were worn off in places.


^^^This

I bought a watch with PVD once.

The moment I noticed the finish wearing off on one of the lugs I sold it and will never buy another PVD again!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I have had both (surprise surprise) — the BBChrono was the first gen. I liked them both too, but they were sacrificed as trade fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I "winked" because I distinctly remember you having precisely those two and also liking both (strange what gets stored in mental hard drive, as I cannot recall anyone with a Royal Oak, or that time my house burned down as a child )

My _plan _was to then slowly and meticulously "torture" a confession out of you by demanding a current wrist-shot, backed by threats of enhanced interrogation using Justin Beiber's greatest hits album (assuming that's a thing) as well as painful you know what eff it nvmnd b/c you not only gleefully confessed on your own, you've even coined a whole new phrase for the process! My favorite term of the day: _trade fodder_ 

I would judge, and mercilessly "shame," you for your tragic, fickle ways, but then the topic might turn to cars and I'd promptly choke on my own hypocrisy


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> LOL I "winked" because I distinctly remember you having precisely those two and also liking both (strange what gets stored in mental hard drive, as I cannot recall anyone with a Royal Oak, or that time my house burned down as a child )
> 
> My _plan _was to then slowly and meticulously "torture" a confession out of you by demanding a current wrist-shot, backed by threats of enhanced interrogation using Justin Beiber's greatest hits album (assuming that's a thing) as well as painful you know what eff it nvmnd b/c you not only gleefully confessed on your own, you've even coined a whole new phrase for the process! My favorite term of the day: _trade fodder_
> 
> I would judge, and mercilessly "shame," you for your tragic, fickle ways, but then the topic might turn to cars and I'd promptly choke on my own hypocrisy




Well, I just changed my Mini to an M4 after just 9 months. So tell us about your cars bro!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> yeah...thought better of it and made a few edits


And I just edited my emoji to 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Shades of Prescott today in Kansas City at the end of the 2nd quarter. I REALLY hope that squandered opportunity doesn't come back to haunt us.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Shades of Prescott today in Kansas City at the end of the 2nd quarter. I REALLY hope that squandered opportunity doesn't come back to haunt us.


Godfrey

Annnnnd it DID come back to haunt us. At least I can root for the 49ers with my wife tonight.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Who’s counting among friends, PH?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Annnnnd it DID come back to haunt us. At least I can root for the 49ers with my wife tonight.


Lots of ifs on that last play of first half.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Mahomes made too many stupid plays today. He seemed like he was more interested in the highlight reel plays and not being sensible about the game. Burrow got the job done!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The Bengals won the game...but Cincinnati lost one of its greatests today. R.I.P Dr. Johnny Fever.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, quite a day!
> 
> First things first, say hello to the Man in Black:
> 
> ...


I’m usually not a fan of blacked out watches, but they did that one right…congrats!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats PH, awesome watch


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Lots of ifs on that last play of first half.


Agreed, but it was still hard to watch the _entire _second half. Just wasn't the same team. Or the same Mahomes.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Agreed, but it was still hard to watch the _entire _second half. Just wasn't the same team. Or the same Mahomes.


Yep. A tale of two halves.

hopefully we are not spoiling for bro RJ.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And the battle of california didnt disappoint as well


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Had the coin toss winner won on its first possession of OT, there might have been a huge swell demanding change to the OT rules.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another amazing Sunday of football!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> The Bengals won the game...but Cincinnati lost one of its greatests today. R.I.P Dr. Johnny Fever.


This Dr. Johnny Fever?

(daggone Bailey was cute, too)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Annnnnd it DID come back to haunt us. At least I can root for the 49ers with my wife tonight.


I thought of you this afternoon as the Chiefs blew a 21-10 lead, and then the 49’ers caved to the Rams. However none of those teams suck like the Cowboys.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> This Dr. Johnny Fever?
> 
> (daggone Bailey was cute, too)


Yep. Howard Hessemann passed away, age 81. And yes, Jan Smithers (Bailey) was a severely underrated TV hottie.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gonna give something wild a try, in honor of Dr. Johnny Fever!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Omg. It tastes like peanut butter and chocolate! And it’s really good!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cost me $8.49! But I’d do it again!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Want a FREE SS Daytona?









Just win the Rolex 24 at Daytona!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Gonna give something wild a try, in honor of Dr. Johnny Fever!


Can never go wrong with a good porter, bro Sapp! My favorite ale by a mile.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Netflix - In From the Cold.

So much promise, so much promise. And then a big, surprising and really stupid twist.

I can’t deal with this shyte.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations to the LA Rams and Rams fans; I think it's just @SaMaster14 here in OOO. 😊 GG!

No matter what happens in the coming days, weeks, and months, I'm grateful that Jimmy G is a 49er and wish him the best with his new team if he's traded.










Now... Go Rams, beat the Bengals! 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Congratulations to the LA Rams and Rams fans; I think it's just @SaMaster14 here in OOO.  GG!
> 
> No matter what happens in the coming days, weeks, and months, I'm grateful that Jimmy G is a 49er and wish him the best with his new team if he's traded.
> 
> ...


I think I might be the only Rams fan here. What a game to watch! 

Definitely hope to see them take it all in their home stadium.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's that time of the year again already! Kung Hei Fat Choi everyone 🧧🍊


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving for the boss to get her booster


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think I might be the only Rams fan here. What a game to watch!
> 
> Definitely hope to see them take it all in their home stadium.


I was a fan of the St Louis version. Greatest Show on Turf.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Seems Mahomes admits it was greedy of him to have passed to Hill. He should have thrown it away and let the FG team try one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Miss having a cigar. This would do for now.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> This Dr. Johnny Fever?
> 
> (daggone Bailey was cute, too)


That was a GREAT scene and this thread needs more pics.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Yep. Howard Hessemann passed away, age 81. And yes, Jan Smithers (Bailey) was a severely underrated TV hottie.


Severely.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For those celebrating, Gung Hee Fat Toy!

Alternatively, Gung Hay Fat Choy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> It's that time of the year again already! Kung Hei Fat Choi everyone 🧧🍊
> View attachment 16403715


Figures Dick would be first...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> It's that time of the year again already! Kung Hei Fat Choi everyone 🧧🍊
> View attachment 16403715





BigSeikoFan said:


> For those celebrating, Gung Hee Fat Toy!
> 
> Alternatively, Gung Hay Fat Choy.
> View attachment 16404172


No Jenna here (or Bailey), but we brought sushi trays to our friends' place and hung out.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One more for good measure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

How badly do you want to got to the Super Bowl?









Seats in Section 540 will run you $7200 ea.

A seat in Sec. 246 was going for $36k a few mins ago but apparently someone bot it...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think I might be the only Rams fan here. What a game to watch!
> 
> Definitely hope to see them take it all in their home stadium.


I have a feeling it won't be even close. The Bengals? 😂 The Rams will crush them.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Good on OBJ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How badly do you want to got to the Super Bowl?
> 
> 
> Seats in Section 540 will run you $7200 ea.
> ...


Not a typo?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How badly do you want to got to the Super Bowl?
> View attachment 16404233
> 
> 
> ...


That settles it. Will just watch on TV.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mav said:


> Good on OBJ...


No one ever said OBJ is a bad guy, he is just a nut job.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> No one ever said OBJ is a bad guy, he is just a nut job.


The GM for the Rams may be the frontrunner for executive of the year


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The Thomas J said:


> No one ever said OBJ is a bad guy, he is just a nut job.


Oh I'm not implying that he's a bad guy, I don't think that of him. I don't think he's a nut job either, at least not in comparison to other far more nutty players in the league; he's relatively tame. 😂


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Miss having a cigar. This would do for now.
> View attachment 16404035


Of course you _would _have a C&S as well. _Magnifico!  _


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Not a typo?


Unintentional pun but probably on the money. (another unintentional pun...)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Oh I'm not implying that he's a bad guy, I don't think that of him. I don't think he's a nut job either, at least not in comparison to other far more nutty players in the league; he's relatively tame. 😂


Antonio Brown, anyone?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a feeling the Bengals might win two weeks from now. Because it’s the Year of the Tiger.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Antonio Brown, anyone?


Rumor is the Bucs tried to get him committed. 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie and McKayla during the Niners game...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie and McKayla during the Niners game...
> View attachment 16404583


I guess they did not place a bet on the outcome.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Yep. A tale of two halves.
> 
> hopefully we are not spoiling for bro RJ.


Nope. I just finished watching the game. These OT playoffs have been entertaining, in particular since the Steelers aren’t playing.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> (daggone Bailey was cute, too)





ithardin said:


> And yes, Jan Smithers (Bailey) was a severely underrated TV hottie.


You, gentlemen, are correct...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Netflix - In From the Cold.
> 
> So much promise, so much promise. And then a big, surprising and really stupid twist.
> 
> I can’t deal with this shyte.


A Crying Game kinda twist or just the usual "we are out of ideas, didn't do the proper amount of foreshadowing, and now we just gotta sell this thing" kinda twist?

I bailed on *Chosen* after 2 eps for being sllooooooooooooooww (sorry Denmark) and at least *Feria* from Spain has some cute girls and a little skin to bait you along as they slooooooooooowly roll out the plot.

What happened to having an actual plot arc WITHIN a single episode? I get that heavy serialization is the name of the game these days but you can't just write an 8 hour film and sell it as an 8 part TV show!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mav said:


> Oh I'm not implying that he's a bad guy, I don't think that of him. I don't think he's a nut job either, at least not in comparison to other far more nutty players in the league; he's relatively tame. 😂


Antonio Brown, anybody?

Edit: Damn...shoulda read ahead a little bit on that one. @BigSeikoFan beat me to it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> What happened to having an actual plot arc WITHIN a single episode? I get that heavy serialization is the name of the game these days but you can't just write an 8 hour film and sell it as an 8 part TV show!


I quit watching Star Trek: Discovery for the same reason.

I make an exception for Korean drama series, though. They're also serials, but they always seem to have a given length and then an ending, and then the story is finished. It could have been wildly successful, and still, when they're done, they're done. American-style TV series now bother me because if they're popular at all, they keep going and going and going until the writers run out of ideas and start doing stupid stuff, and finally run the show into the ground.

But yeah, the new default mode of making a TV show into a serial is making me give up. I don't want to binge watch every weekend, I don't want to stick to a schedule just so I don't miss any details.

I dug up episodes of Star Trek: Voyager and happily enjoyed the stories served up like one-course meals.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I have a feeling it won't be even close. The Bengals?  The Rams will crush them.


People said the same thing about the KC Chiefs vs. the Bengals, but look how that worked out. I thought it might be a blowout when the score was 21-10 in favor of KC. On any given day…


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Go Bungles! I'm sure Ickey Woods is somewhere, standing in a line to purchase deli meats, waiting to unleash the Ickey Shuffle.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

2-3 days after the super bowl is the best day of the year to buy a TV. People will buy a nice, new TV for the big game & then return it. The store then has to resell it as"open box" at a decent discount.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

At the endocrinologist. Big lifestyle changes for ithardin. Can't wait for the appointment with my primary care doc in 2 days.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> You, gentlemen, are correct...
> View attachment 16404782


Even with the high-waisted mommy jeans!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> A Crying Game kinda twist or just the usual "we are out of ideas, didn't do the proper amount of foreshadowing, and now we just gotta sell this thing" kinda twist?
> 
> I bailed on *Chosen* after 2 eps for being sllooooooooooooooww (sorry Denmark) and at least *Feria* from Spain has some cute girls and a little skin to bait you along as they slooooooooooowly roll out the plot.
> 
> What happened to having an actual plot arc WITHIN a single episode? I get that heavy serialization is the name of the game these days but you can't just write an 8 hour film and sell it as an 8 part TV show!


It’s more like the twist is totally incongruous with the reality of the (and I find it difficult to convey what I mean here) storyline/backdrop/environment. Way too comic-booky — totally not believable.

And no skin bait, though the main character is kinda hot.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I quit watching Star Trek: Discovery for the same reason.
> 
> I make an exception for Korean drama series, though. They're also serials, but they always seem to have a given length and then an ending, and then the story is finished. It could have been wildly successful, and still, when they're done, they're done. American-style TV series now bother me because if they're popular at all, they keep going and going and going until the writers run out of ideas and start doing stupid stuff, and finally run the show into the ground.
> 
> ...


Dude TNG or DS9 only, please. Standards, mate 

Though the latter did get a bit serial(ish) as it progressed, IIRC. Regardless, the less said about _Voyager _(also: V-ger), the better.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Dude TNG or DS9 only, please. Standards, mate
> 
> Though the latter did get a bit serial(ish) as it progressed, IIRC. Regardless, the less said about _Voyager _(also: V-ger), the better.
> 
> View attachment 16405284


Funny thing about Voyager -- while the series was still running, I graduated college and started my music gig, and I was rarely at home whenever Voyager was being broadcast. I missed the series finale, then.

So, for almost twenty years, in my mind, because I never saw what finally happened, they were still wandering around the Delta Quadrant.

I played the final episode and became surprisingly emotional when I saw their journey get resolved.

I call your Neelix and raise you Seven of Nine.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Gonna give something wild a try, in honor of Dr. Johnny Fever!





BarracksSi said:


> I quit watching Star Trek: Discovery for the same reason.
> 
> I make an exception for Korean drama series, though. They're also serials, but they always seem to have a given length and then an ending, and then the story is finished. It could have been wildly successful, and still, when they're done, they're done. American-style TV series now bother me because if they're popular at all, they keep going and going and going until the writers run out of ideas and start doing stupid stuff, and finally run the show into the ground.
> 
> ...


I agree that Discovery was not the best. Particularly the last season on Netflix.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

I’m a huge Discovery fan, but it’s definitely a major departure from the rest of the franchise. I also liked late serialized DS9 though. 

I still haven’t warmed to Picard but looking forward to Q being back this season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s more like the twist is totally incongruous with the reality of the (and I find it difficult to convey what I mean here) storyline/backdrop/environment. Way too comic-booky — totally not believable.
> 
> And no skin bait, though the *main character is kinda hot.*


Pics?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How badly do you want to got to the Super Bowl?
> 
> Seats in Section 540 will run you $7200 ea.
> 
> A seat in Sec. 246 was going for $36k a few mins ago but apparently someone bot it...


I bite my tongue a lot when it comes to sports but my honest answer to this question is I wouldn't pay for the plane ticket and hotel even if the seats were free.

And if you threw in airfare and the hotel I'm still not sure I could stand the traffic, the crowds or the lines.

The money people pay to subsidize these spoiled millionaires just blows my mind. 😂


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Meanwhile ay Hyvee in Kansas City...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

jason10mm said:


> What happened to having an actual plot arc WITHIN a single episode? I get that heavy serialization is the name of the game these days but you can't just write an 8 hour film and sell it as an 8 part TV show!


I can't offer much insight about TV either, cuz frankly I just don't watch it at all.

But occasionally someone recommends a show that's now on Netflix or available on DVD and I will buy it to watch while riding the exercise bike

That said, I'll stick my neck out and say I enjoyed the heck out of "Mr Robot." I can't say that every episode ended with a complete story line, it was definitely more of a serial, but damn the writing, plot and acting or off the charts!

It was my first introduction to Rami Malek.

Plus it was good to see Christian Slater back on top of his game.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Funny thing about Voyager -- while the series was still running, I graduated college and started my music gig, and I was rarely at home whenever Voyager was being broadcast. I missed the series finale, then.
> 
> So, for almost twenty years, in my mind, because I never saw what finally happened, they were still wandering around the Delta Quadrant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s more like the twist is totally incongruous with the reality of the (and I find it difficult to convey what I mean here) storyline/backdrop/environment. Way too comic-booky — totally not believable.
> 
> And no skin bait, though the main character is kinda hot.


Weird that Netflix says there is nudity involved.

and which twist?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Husband: Why did you marry me?

Wife: Your sense of humor.

Husband: I thought it was because I'm good in bed.

Wife: See what I mean? You're hilarious!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Husband: Why did you marry me?
> 
> Wife: Your sense of humor.
> 
> ...


Wait, did you bug my bedroom bro Pong? 😱


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Weird that Netflix says there is nudity involved.
> 
> and which twist?


Yeah, so I felt cheated!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Cuervo y Cuervo


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Wait, did you bug my bedroom bro Pong? 😱


So that was a transcription, bro? Just saw it on my phone. Didnt know from where it came.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Kiong Hee Huat Tsai


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Kiong Hee Huat Tsai
> View attachment 16406213


Gung Hee Fat Toy from these parts!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A good history of the AP Royal Oak on AP's website.

Article Birth of an Icon - AP Chronicles - Audemars Piguet

Very good read with lots of good info.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A good history of the AP Royal Oak on AP's website.
> 
> Article Birth of an Icon - AP Chronicles - Audemars Piguet
> 
> Very good read with lots of good info.


Good stuff. I still aspire to own an 39mm Royal Oak one day but for now, I'm content with admiring it from afar.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Recent watch pics...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And food pics...




























Gong hei fat choy to those who celebrate it!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I quit watching Star Trek: Discovery for the same reason.
> 
> I make an exception for Korean drama series, though. They're also serials, but they always seem to have a given length and then an ending, and then the story is finished. It could have been wildly successful, and still, when they're done, they're done. American-style TV series now bother me because if they're popular at all, they keep going and going and going until the writers run out of ideas and start doing stupid stuff, and finally run the show into the ground.
> 
> ...


I lost interest in Discovery as well - that whole alternate universe plot line was lame and poorly done.

TNG and Enterprise are still my favorite Star Trek shows.

BTW anyone watching the Book of Boba Fett? The best episode so far featured someone else other than Boba, which was ironic. 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gung Hee Fat Toy from these parts!
> View attachment 16406405


Tai Shan dialect? Didn't realize Jenna speaks 台山!😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I lost interest in Discovery as well - that whole alternate universe plot line was lame and poorly done.
> 
> TNG and Enterprise are still my favorite Star Trek shows.
> 
> BTW anyone watching the Book of Boba Fett? The best episode so far featured someone else other than Boba, which was ironic. 😂


Nope, haven't started yet. Not exactly a huge Star Wars story fan other than the main feature films.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Recent watch pics...





mav said:


> And food pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I honestly don't know which I hunger for more, food or watches!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Now I honestly don't know which I hunger for more, food or watches!


The only correct answer is both! Although watches aren't edible. 😂


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> Recent watch pics...


Whoa, wait, what?! How am I just seeing this now? 7016?

Outstanding!

Details, _por favor_


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Whoa, wait, what?! How am I just seeing this now? 7016?
> 
> Outstanding!
> 
> Details, _por favor_


I think that's a 9401/0
Edit: apparently I screwed up 😅
Thanks @mav for clearing that up.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> I lost interest in Discovery as well - that whole alternate universe plot line was lame and poorly done.
> 
> TNG and Enterprise are still my favorite Star Trek shows.
> 
> BTW anyone watching the Book of Boba Fett? The best episode so far featured someone else other than Boba, which was ironic. 😂


Mando FTW. I even liked the mashup of the intro/theme music better! Can't even get through most episodes of BoBF without falling asleep.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

I've been watching BoBF and I enjoy it. Has a different pace to it than The Mandalorian. 

The whole time though, I can't help but chuckle to myself about how Disney is so gung-ho on censorship, yet the plot is all about a bounty-hunter-turned-crime-lord haha 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, quite a day!
> 
> First things first, say hello to the Man in Black:
> 
> ...


Tried the BB on today - unfortunately the deployant even on the final hole wouldnt go round my wrist & shut  Pity - it's a beauty - amazing looking n feeling and the dial & contrast of the hands/indices is striking and beautiful - the movement looked super - yeh, didn't expect it, but I was impressed. The first Ceramic watch I've been tempted by


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Tried the BB on today - *unfortunately the deployant even on the final hole wouldnt go round my wrist & shut*  Pity - it's a beauty - amazing looking n feeling and the dial & contrast of the hands/indices is striking and beautiful - the movement looked super - yeh, didn't expect it, but I was impressed. The first Ceramic watch I've been tempted by


Simple - wear it on a NATO, problem solved. 😉


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Simple - wear it on a NATO, problem solved. 😉
> View attachment 16407275


Yes, I would need to - and think it looks awesome - the NATO that comes with it from Tudor wouldn't go round my wrist  Beautiful watch though


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Simon said:


> Tried the BB on today - unfortunately the deployant even on the final hole wouldnt go round my wrist & shut  Pity - it's a beauty - amazing looking n feeling and the dial & contrast of the hands/indices is striking and beautiful - the movement looked super - yeh, didn't expect it, but I was impressed. The first Ceramic watch I've been tempted by


Hey Padre good to see ya. No idea what Tudor was thinking with the strap sizing. I'm a 7.6" wrist and typically remove one or two links from "factory" on most watches with bracelets. BB Ceramic deployant only fits on the 2nd hole from max, and the setting it shipped in felt sized for a 6.5" wrist tops. Makes no sense given the size of the thing, so your guess is as good as mine. Honestly though, the strap is nice but nothing special (and still feels stiff as board), and I haven't even looked at the NATO yet. Plenty of aftermarket options if you wanna dive in 

Glad you were able to see one in the flesh. Perhaps a sign that availability is improving? Over 2-month wait for me, the longest of any Tudor I've purchased, and odd considering the watch dropped almost 8 months ago and hardly seems all that "hot" (unlike the FXD, e.g.).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Whoa, wait, what?! How am I just seeing this now? 7016?
> 
> Outstanding!
> 
> Details, _por favor_


Yup, it's a 7016 from 1972 in pretty good condition. 

Long story short, this originated from a Tudor Black Bay ETA blue that I purchased in 2015. Then I traded that in for the Black Bay ETA in black. Which I sold a year later for a Black Bay blue with the in-house movement. That was flipped for the BB58 on NATO when that came out, which was traded for the BB58 with bracelet.

Fast forward in spring 2019, someone on IG messaged me to see if I wanted to sell my BB58 to him. I said maybe, depending on the price. He gave me a solid offer towards the top end of what they are selling for at the time so I sold it to him and found/brought the Tudor Sub Snowflake. That offer more then made up for the losses from flipping through different BB's over a few years.

The BB's never stuck with me, still not sure why exactly. However the Sub feels so much different and better, despite it being a very similar and technically an inferior watch. I guess the BB felt sterile and cold, while the Sub has lots of character and warmth.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Interesting rumor about Rolex possibly going the in-house boutique route - Rolex and Tudor Are Going the Standalone Boutique Route

While I hope its true, I'll believe it when I see it since Rolex is notoriously stubborn.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mando FTW. I even liked the mashup of the intro/theme music better! Can't even get through most episodes of BoBF without falling asleep.


Agreed. Mando is awesome. I think our favorite space Dad and his adopted son will be the future of the SW franchise.

Not sure, if you've seen this, but it's a great, hilarious and cute cover...






Also looking forward to the Obi Wan series with breathless anticipation! Hope we get an Obi Wan vs Darth Vader round two (technically round 3, but 2 in the timeline)!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Speedy Tuesday OoO!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mav said:


> Agreed. Mando is awesome. I think our favorite space Dad and his adopted son will be the future of the SW franchise.
> 
> Not sure, if you've seen this, but it's a great, hilarious and cute cover...
> 
> ...


I loved everything about Episode 5. It made sitting through the first dreadful ones worth it. Episode 4 was decent.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Agreed. Mando is awesome. I think our favorite space Dad and his adopted son will be the future of the SW franchise.
> 
> Not sure, if you've seen this, but it's a great, hilarious and cute cover...
> 
> ...


Too too cool!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mav said:


> I lost interest in Discovery as well - that whole alternate universe plot line was lame and poorly done.
> 
> TNG and Enterprise are still my favorite Star Trek shows.
> 
> BTW anyone watching the Book of Boba Fett? The best episode so far featured someone else other than Boba, which was ironic. 😂


I'm watching it, but have a few issues with the character of Boba Fett, he keeps removing his helmet so we can see Temuera Morrison's face (which ain't pretty). He is also not as ruthless as he could be. Episode 5 with the Mandalorean was better.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mav said:


> Interesting rumor about Rolex possibly going the in-house boutique route - Rolex and Tudor Are Going the Standalone Boutique Route
> 
> While I hope its true, I'll believe it when I see it since Rolex is notoriously stubborn.


Not sure if in-house, but Rolex have an AD in Brisbane who sells only Rolex, not even Tudor. They are calling themselves a Boutique but still called by the owners name. The Omega Boutique is definitely owned by Omega.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Big NFL news today. Brian Flores with some huge allegations against the Broncos, Giants and Dolphins. Just when I thought the NFL was reaching new heights and had finally moved past the Kapernick situation...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> Yup, it's a 7016 from 1972 in pretty good condition.
> 
> Long story short, this originated from a Tudor Black Bay ETA blue that I purchased in 2015. Then I traded that in for the Black Bay ETA in black. Which I sold a year later for a Black Bay blue with the in-house movement. That was flipped for the BB58 on NATO when that came out, which was traded for the BB58 with bracelet.


What I love most about this is the mental picture that comes to mind of you telling the above story to a fellow WIS in line somewhere (Starbucks, McDonalds, where ever) while groups of people both in front, and in back, of you are quietly listening in....

And have absolutely no idea whatsoever about what any of it means.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I'm watching it, but have a few issues with the character of Boba Fett, he keeps removing his helmet so we can see Temuera Morrison's face (which ain't pretty). He is also not as ruthless as he could be. Episode 5 with the Mandalorean was better.


Ep5 was significantly better, though I can't for the life of me figure out why Mando, a bounty hunter, a guy who had a CARBONITE FREEZER in the Razor Crest, a guy WHO LIVES IN HIS SHIP, would now take a hot rod SINGLE SEAT fighter as a ship. WTF? Is he planning on cramming bounties into the astromech tube? Where is he gonna sleep? Eat? Poop?

Clearly it will be for some space battles in S3 with the whole Mandalore thing but it was such a silly decision IMHO.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I better get to The Boba show so I can keep up. I’ll get on it tonight. 

This is the way.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Ep5 was significantly better, though I can't for the life of me figure out why Mando, a bounty hunter, a guy who had a CARBONITE FREEZER in the Razor Crest, a guy WHO LIVES IN HIS SHIP, would now take a hot rod SINGLE SEAT fighter as a ship. WTF? Is he planning on cramming bounties into the astromech tube? Where is he gonna sleep? Eat? Poop?
> 
> Clearly it will be for some space battles in S3 with the whole Mandalore thing but it was such a silly decision IMHO.


Right?! I kept thinking "cool they'll put that in the hanger, but where's the _real_ ship?!" Makes no sense.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> Agreed. Mando is awesome. I think our favorite space Dad and his adopted son will be the future of the SW franchise.
> 
> Not sure, if you've seen this, but it's a great, hilarious and cute cover...
> 
> ...


Love it. Pretty solid take on Axl, too. Dude stretched those notes righ-eee-ight!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> Yup, it's a 7016 from 1972 in pretty good condition.
> 
> Long story short, this originated from a Tudor Black Bay ETA blue that I purchased in 2015. Then I traded that in for the Black Bay ETA in black. Which I sold a year later for a Black Bay blue with the in-house movement. That was flipped for the BB58 on NATO when that came out, which was traded for the BB58 with bracelet.
> 
> ...


Fan-friggin-tastic, bro Mav. Of all the clever, creative, and memorable riffs Tudor played during its half-century of Submariners, the 7016 has to be the GOAT. A nice 'Lagos is probably as close as I'll ever get to a taste in the near term, but in the meantime, I can always pester you for pics. 

Sounds like you had quite a drive (and a lot of stops) getting there, but you finally made it "home." Just thinking through our triple-O crew here, unless memory fails I believe you now lay claim to the oldest Sub reference of any of us. Am I right?


----------



## JRF1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mando FTW. I even liked the mashup of the intro/theme music better! Can't even get through most episodes of BoBF without falling asleep.


lol yes - I was so excited for another Mandalorian but the new series has been less than intriguing… except for the most recent episode featuring yours truly


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Longines went for $425.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Longines went for $425.


That sounds about right.


----------



## JRF1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mando FTW. I even liked the mashup of the intro/theme music better! Can't even get through most episodes of BoBF without falling asleep.


Both me and my kids (7 and 9) love Mando and have been less than overwhelmed by Boba Fett. The last episode was the best one…


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I better get to The Boba show so I can keep up. I’ll get on it tonight.
> 
> This is the way.


My wife, son, and I started watching it this weekend. It’ll be one of our “things” for the next little while. The Mandalorian set the bar pretty high.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> Ep5 was significantly better, though I can't for the life of me figure out why Mando, a bounty hunter, a guy who had a CARBONITE FREEZER in the Razor Crest, a guy WHO LIVES IN HIS SHIP, would now take a hot rod SINGLE SEAT fighter as a ship. WTF? Is he planning on cramming bounties into the astromech tube? Where is he gonna sleep? Eat? Poop?
> 
> Clearly it will be for some space battles in S3 with the whole Mandalore thing but it was such a silly decision IMHO.


Yeah I didn't get that either.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> What I love most about this is the mental picture that comes to mind of you telling the above story to a fellow WIS in line somewhere (Starbucks, McDonalds, where ever) while groups of people both in front, and in back, of you are quietly listening in....
> 
> And have absolutely no idea whatsoever about what any of it means.


🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Fan-friggin-tastic, bro Mav. Of all the clever, creative, and memorable riffs Tudor played during its half-century of Submariners, the 7016 has to be the GOAT. A nice 'Lagos is probably as close as I'll ever get to a taste in the near term, but in the meantime, I can always pester you for pics.
> 
> Sounds like you had quite a drive (and a lot of stops) getting there, but you finally made it "home." Just thinking through our triple-O crew here, unless memory fails I believe you now lay claim to the oldest Sub reference of any of us. Am I right?


I think this is what this watch thing represents for me - a journey. Almost all of my watches have a story behind them and sometimes it was quite a journey to get there. Maybe I'll start sharing some more stories with our triple-O brethren. In the meantime, a few more pics of the Snowflake...




























Not sure if it's the oldest Sub from all of us but maybe. It's hard to keep track of who has what, I mean @Sappie66 alone has acquired and flipped some many watches, I get dizzy thinking about it. 😂

PS - I went a little NATO strap crazy with this one and within two weeks of acquiring the 7016, I must have purchased like 25 NATOs for it. 🤪


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Interesting rumor about Rolex possibly going the in-house boutique route - Rolex and Tudor Are Going the Standalone Boutique Route
> 
> While I hope its true, I'll believe it when I see it since Rolex is notoriously stubborn.


Theyre stand alone boutiques now here.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Abe has shown us pics of the multi floor Rolex Boutique he goes to before, hasn't he? If not him, someone has.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Abe has shown us pics of the multi floor Rolex Boutique he goes to before, hasn't he? If not him, someone has.


It would be so cool to stroll through a multi-floor Rolex boutique to look at a total of 3-5 watches and a bunch of bored sales associates!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> It would be so cool to stroll through a multi-floor Rolex boutique to look at a total of 3-5 watches and a bunch of bored sales associates!


It's certainly irony at its finest, my friend, but only the best for Rolex.😆


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

A brand that rarely appears here?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Now I honestly don't know which I hunger for more, food or watches!


Something else for me


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> A brand that rarely appears here?
> View attachment 16408511


Santos are okay in my book.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Something else for me


Alright, whatever that is you're feeling it's got nothing to do with me!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> A brand that rarely appears here?
> View attachment 16408511


That, looks small on you!
#twss


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Feb 2nd


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Feb 2nd


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> A brand that rarely appears here?
> View attachment 16408511


Whatcha mean?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I better get to The Boba show so I can keep up. I’ll get on it tonight.
> 
> This is the way.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Whatcha mean?
> View attachment 16408985


OUCH! That ding hurts me from 3K miles away. What happened?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

In other NFL news besides the Brian Flores lawsuit...

The GOAT, TB12 has retired. Jimmy G bids farewell to the 49ers. Washington Redskins, aka Football Team, is now the Commanders (of the potential choices, I liked the RedWolves the best). Mike McCarthy will be coaching the Cowboys for at least another season and as a result the championship drought will continue (sorry @BigSeikoFan and @5959HH).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> A brand that rarely appears here?
> View attachment 16408511


I like it! That or the ADLC and SS model.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That, looks small on you!
> #twss


That’s the “medium” size. I think the large is good too. Ask @mav.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> OUCH! That ding hurts me from 3K miles away. What happened?


Not a ding; just a reflection of some sort. The thing is pristine, just like your VCO! 😁


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a ding; just a reflection of some sort. The thing is pristine, just like your VCO! 😁


Thank you for clarifying, bro BSF. I was five min from reporting you to the Department of Watch Protective Services. 

Cartier question: difference between a "Tank" and a Santos? Sub-model? I admire the brand but have little knowledge beyond "WUS 101"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> Thank you for clarifying, bro BSF. I was five min from reporting you to the Department of Watch Protective Services.
> 
> Cartier question: difference between a "Tank" and a Santos? Sub-model? I admire the brand but have little knowledge beyond "WUS 101"


Other than coming the same brand, I don't see any similarity.
Tank: 










Santos:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Other than coming the same brand, I don't see any similarity.
> Tank:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you weren't kidding. Dress vs. sport. Kinda diggin that Santos


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> Wow you weren't kidding. Dress vs. sport. Kinda diggin that Santos


I think the Santos is my dress sport watch, which is both good and bad; it sorta limits its daily wearability but when it fits, nothing fits better.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Waiting at my primary care doc's. Had my endocrinologist appt a couple of days ago. Taking this follow-up to last Thursday seriously. I mean I even had a taco SALAD for lunch yesterday!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Waiting at my primary care doc's. Had my endocrinologist appt a couple of days ago. Taking this follow-up to last Thursday seriously. I mean I even had a taco SALAD for lunch yesterday!


Cool  

I got a call from my GI doc this morning — both polyps were benign so I’m good for another 7-10 years.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I think the Santos is my dress sport watch, which is both good and bad; it sorta limits its daily wearability but when it fits, nothing fits better.


I think of it more like a sport watch with an extra dose of class.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a ding; just a reflection of some sort. The thing is pristine, just like your VCO! 😁


That's a relief - that looked like a big owwwie with hopefully with good story. And my VCO is pretty scratched up these days, far from pristine.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Waiting at my primary care doc's. Had my endocrinologist appt a couple of days ago. Taking this follow-up to last Thursday seriously. I mean I even had a taco SALAD for lunch yesterday!


Well, as far as salads go…..


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> That’s the “medium” size. I think the large is good too. Ask @mav.


Here's my large blue Santos...










BTW if Cartier made the blue in medium, I would have probably opted for that instead.

Mrs Mav rocks a Tank. It's a his/her thing.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And guess who's back from her tuneup?










Here are some service photos from LA Watchworks...



















I have a good story with this one, which I'll share tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Here's my large blue Santos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the large works well for you! I would get the large.
















Was trying it on a while back. The curve is perfect.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> And guess who's back from her tuneup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Chillin’, waiting for my lady at our regular Izakaya.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Starting without her with some kawahagi.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> Here's my large blue Santos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's sharp. Allright, Señor Santos is officially on my radar. Got a ref. no.?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Doc gave me a cardiologist referral, though he thinks Thursday was stress-based anxiety because of how crazy work has been the last two years (especially the last six months).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Another batch outta storage. This poor little guy hasn't gotten a wear in 3-4 years:











HK-Ed Mk. I "1963" with one of the best binned ST-1901s (a lightly upgrade Venus cal. 175 pillar wheel chrono) I could find. Turned out some very respectable numbers IIRC (just below my Valjoux 7750s), and there is something to be said for the tactile feel of a vertical clutch, flyback chrono when "popping the hammer," as any you with an El Primero, 321 Omega, or cal. 4130 Daytona (the most ingenious vertical clutch chrono ever made) would surely attest.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> Damn that's sharp. Allright, Señor Santos is officially on my radar. Got a ref. no.?


WSSA0009 for my Large Santos.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another shot of grandma...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another shot of grandma...
> View attachment 16410893


Lovely clavicles.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ithardin said:


> Doc gave me a cardiologist referral, though he thinks Thursday was stress-based anxiety because of how crazy work has been the last two years (especially the last six months).


I hope everything is OK.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another shot of grandma...
> View attachment 16410893


Apparently Prince Harry has been with her. No accounting for taste (on her side).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Apparently Prince Harry has been with her. No accounting for taste (on her side).


When you say “been with her”, what do you mean?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Doc gave me a cardiologist referral, though he thinks Thursday was stress-based anxiety because of how crazy work has been the last two years (especially the last six months).


Hang in there, man. You did the right thing not taking any chances and getting it checked right away. Stress/anxiety is no joke, and can take a real toll on the body. How's ur CRP levels?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This watch was a significant turning point in my horological journey


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> This watch was a significant turning point in my horological journey
> View attachment 16411181


What kind of turning point? A “new low”?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> This watch was a significant turning point in my horological journey
> View attachment 16411181


There are no turning points for me. There was the GS SLGA007 for a while, but I was back on the right track.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I think of it more like a sport watch with an extra dose of class.


Sounds like your Laureato chronograph.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> What kind of turning point? A “new low”?


Actually it was a game changer. Prior to me having it, i was strictly a one watch per brand guy. I followed that rule strictly. Since i already had a Constellation, i stopped myself from buying a Speedmaster even if i really wanted one.

This changed everything. I didn’t violate my rule since it was the boss who broke the rule when she gifted me with the Calibre de Cartier for Christmas a few years back. It was my second Cartier. So now i had an excuse to buy a second Rolex, a second Omega, etc.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If i recall right, this was Cartier’s first in-house movement when i got it years back.









and the date window is clearly very functional and utilitarian. Just one look and not only are you informed of the date today but you also get to see the date yesterday and tomorrow.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> If i recall right, this was Cartier’s first in-house movement when i got it years back.
> View attachment 16411357
> 
> 
> and the date window is clearly very functional and utilitarian. Just one look and not only are you informed of the date today but you also get to see the date yesterday and tomorrow.


That, and you can always figure out the current date if the hands are blocking any of the date window. (once tried to read the date while the time was 3:15 and I was SOL)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> If i recall right, this was Cartier’s first in-house movement when i got it years back.
> View attachment 16411357
> 
> 
> and the date window is clearly very functional and utilitarian. Just one look and not only are you informed of the date today but you also get to see the date yesterday and tomorrow.


Actually, even without a date window like that, one look at the date, I can usually figure out the date yesterday and tomorrow too. But I know that not a lot of guys can do that. I’m just brilliant.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> That, and you can always figure out the current date if the hands are blocking any of the date window. (once tried to read the date while the time was 3:15 and I was SOL)


I feel for you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually, even without a date window like that, one look at the date, I can usually figure out the date yesterday and tomorrow too. But I know that not a lot of guys can do that. I’m just brilliant.


What? What’s your secret? Is there a formula? Or a mnemonic device?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> That, and you can always figure out the current date if the hands are blocking any of the date window. (once tried to read the date while the time was 3:15 and I was SOL)


That’s a good point for a three-date window. I guess that’s why Minase went with their five-date window or even more i think.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of turning points, seems July 2021 is also a turning point for me. I still dont know why. But i checked my not so secret spreadsheet and seems i have been buying at least one watch a month since January 2017 all the way to July 2021.

with no purchase since then up to now (February 2022), does it mean i have been cured?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Speaking of turning points, seems July 2021 is also a turning point for me. I still dont know why. But i checked my not so secret spreadsheet and seems i have been buying at least one watch a month since January 2017 all the way to July 2021.
> 
> with no purchase since then up to now (February 2022), does it mean i have been cured?


Godfrey

Trying to think what happened in July or August of 2021. Hmmm.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Trying to think what happened in July or August of 2021. Hmmm.


You’ve been in lockdown? Watch shops were closed down?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I feel for you.


I was standing there in the hallway at work and one of my guys asked what the date was. I looked at my watch and it was 3:14, and I was stuck. "Uhhh.... I can't see it, and I don't remember, either, hang on for about three minutes..."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I was standing there in the hallway at work and one of my guys asked what the date was. I looked at my watch and it was 3:14, and I was stuck. "Uhhh.... I can't see it, and I don't remember, either, hang on for about three minutes..."


How'd THAT happen? Can you tell what date this is in the photo?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I can’t read the date at all without reading glasses on this one.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Apparently Prince Harry has been with her. No accounting for taste (on her side).


That was apparently back in the day when he chased anything that moved. Not that I can blame him in this case, of course.

That said, according to this, he was never "with" her. Not for the lack of trying, apparently...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> How'd THAT happen? Can you tell what date this is in the photo?
> View attachment 16411741


I need to show you later

!remindme 3 hours


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I need to show you later
> 
> !remindme 3 hours


Will do, if I'm not sleeping by then. I have a photoshoot tomorrow so I'll probably be sleeping _earlier_ than usual. 🤣


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

GF

It was my Citizen, but that watch is radio-synced and it's nowhere near 3:15 right now, so it's just easier to show the same thing here:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> It was my Citizen, but that watch is radio-synced and it's nowhere near 3:15 right now, so it's just easier to show the same thing here:
> View attachment 16411839


Okay, here's a note to ALL watch designers - do NOT use an arrow head on the minute hand if you want to incorporate a date window in the design, twice a day the date can't be read in ANY angle.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That was apparently back in the day when he chased anything that moved. Not that I can blame him in this case, of course.
> 
> That said, according to this, he was never "with" her. Not for the lack of trying, apparently...


It’s stupid that they refer to her as an ex.

And it’s crazy that this event was even a story. “OMG, it was awkward!”


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Damn that's sharp. Allright, Señor Santos is officially on my radar. Got a ref. no.?


Thanks brother PH! Here's a link to the Cartier website: https://www.cartier.com/en-us/watches/mens-watches/santos-de-cartier-watch-CRWSSA0030.html


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

For anyone watching the Book of Boba Fett, it's now called The Mandalorian season 2.5. 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That was apparently back in the day when he chased anything that moved. Not that I can blame him in this case, of course.
> 
> That said, according to this, he was never "with" her. Not for the lack of trying, apparently...


Gf

Speaking of which...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

From a bit earlier today. A lot of long Zoom meetings today… :/


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

On another note… they say green is the new blue, and I pulled the trigger yesterday on a new BMW G80 M3 competition xDrive in … Isle of Man Green (with Kyalami Orange interior). Allocation is set and hopefully the car goes into production soon (likely 3-4 months until I’m in the driver’s seat). 

My 2020 M4 lease will be almost up by then and my dealer got me the new car for MSRP (these M cars are going for $10-20k over!) and they will take back my lease early with no penalties. I’ll be financing this new machine to grow a little equity in the car, especially given the current car market and future outlook.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> On another note… they say green is the new blue, and I pulled the trigger yesterday on a new BMW G80 M3 competition xDrive in … Isle of Man Green (with Kyalami Orange interior). Allocation is set and hopefully the car goes into production soon (likely 3-4 months until I’m in the driver’s seat).
> 
> My 2020 M4 lease will be almost up by then and my dealer got me the new car for MSRP (these M cars are going for $10-20k over!) and they will take back my lease early with no penalties. I’ll be financing this new machine to grow a little equity in the car, especially given the current car market and future outlook.


Nice! There's a sweet combo. Would love to see it in person when you get it. Hit me up.










I'm still debating if I want another M4. Given the current market, I'm probably going to buy out my M4, either keep it or sell it. I'm still hung up on the new ones, because of the grill.

I was considering the X6 but found out that they don't offer it in Brooklyn Grey unless I go the BMW Individual route. So I'm thinking of the X4 now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You’ve been in lockdown? Watch shops were closed down?


Ironically, when the lockdown started here in March 2020 was when one of my heavy buying sprees started. Online shopping.

And my last purchase for myself (July 2021) was from an AD.

Hmmmmm. Maybe i have been really cured.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I can’t read the date at all without reading glasses on this one.


I feel ya bruh


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That was apparently back in the day when he chased anything that moved. Not that I can blame him in this case, of course.
> 
> That said, according to this, he was never "with" her. Not for the lack of trying, apparently...


We have a saying here. Translates to something like: if you put a skirt on a broomstick, he will make a pass at it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Damn that's sharp. Allright, Señor Santos is officially on my radar. Got a ref. no.?


They say it’s the first pilot watch


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Ironically, when the lockdown started here in March 2020 was when one of my heavy buying sprees started. Online shopping.
> 
> And my last purchase for myself (July 2021) was from an AD.
> 
> Hmmmmm. Maybe i have been really cured.


Or maybe you just ran out of room in your watch cases 

I see WoW has some great sales on Wolfs atm.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Nice! There's a sweet combo. Would love to see it in person when you get it. Hit me up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Color and interior wise, this is my spec, with the full leather!






I did not opt for the pretty ridiculously priced carbon package, but will likely pick up some aftermarket goodies! 

I was contemplating buying out my current M4 competition, but I’m really excited for the xDrive and I honestly really want 4 doors back. The grille, in person, looks great honestly (_especially_ without a license plate). Considering your CS, which is a very special car, if I were in your shoes, I might have bought out. 

The X4 is honestly one of my favorite offerings (as is the X6), but those X6s can get pricey for performance models, while the X4 M40i is incredible bang for buck (even more so for the X4M)!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Color and interior wise, this is my spec, with the full leather!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds amazing dude!

I've never kept a BMW beyond its lease, except one, but repairing it got insanely expensive and tiresome. But for the CS, I might suck it up and get the extended factory warranty.

I really love the X4/X6. I was planning to get the X6 when the CS opportunity popped up instead.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

I spent about an hour watching videos on the Santos last night and this thread today is not helping. Very tempted by the black ADLC. 

Luckily I’m waiting on an Explorer II and can hold myself back until that arrives. But Cartier is squarely on my radar at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So here's the long story of how I acquired my Daytona from an AD...

Like most watch dreams, mine started with Rolex veiling the new Daytona 116500LN at Baselworld 2016. It was instant love at first virtual sight, at least from the various articles that came out. By the summer, I had gotten myself on the waitlist for the white one at two of the ADs that I purchased most of my watches from. One said about a year wait, the other said, we'll see.

Mid-2018. The first AD calls and asks if I wanted a black dial one. I declined as I really preferred the white. My friends kicked me, as I could have easily flipped it for a profit, but I didn't want to be that guy. 

Jan 2019. The other AD calls and asks if I would be interested in buying the prior gen Daytona 116520 instead. It was a white dial, just serviced, in pristine condition. I inquired about the timing for the 116500LN, but he had no updates. So I settled for the older one. It arrived on a Thursday and I immediately regretted it.










Visibility was terrible with the silver sundials on white. The whole thing just didn't work IMO. I was really torn and kept debating if I should keep it or sell it through the weekend.

I even looked at a local grey dealer's website and they had a new 116500LN in white. At the time, they were selling for $18K/19K. I hit them up, I would be selling them my Daytona '520, throw in a bit of cash to acquire the new one. I kept debating. Finally I decided to do it. Hit up the dealer, but it was already sold.

Now Monday morning. Busy week ahead as I was supposed to be in Dallas for a business trip. I get to LAX at 8am for my flight - the AD that I brought the Daytona '520 from calls. He said that he has the new Daytona 116500LN in white with my name on it, if I want it. My first reaction was WTF. The guy just laughs and said, well you know how this stuff works. Hmmmm. 

So F it I said, let's do it. But give me a few hours first. Boarded my flight to Austin for a layover. I arrived and went to the lounge. I called a few grey dealers back in LA to sell off the '520 to the highest bidder. Found one who offered a few K more than what I purchased it for. Perfect, so we verbally agreed. I called Mrs Mav, asked her to please take the watch, box, paperwork to that dealer and sell it to them. She called me back an hour later, and it was a done deal.

As I was boarding my flight to Dallas, I called the AD and finalized that purchase as the plane was taking off and the flight attendants were giving me dirty looks.

Got back to LA on Thursday night and my new toy was waiting...










So much better! 😊 

And all in, I brought my Daytona at retail, and factoring in the sale of the old one, I paid a few K under retail so technically I got a discount!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> On another note… they say green is the new blue, and I pulled the trigger yesterday on a new BMW G80 M3 competition xDrive in … Isle of Man Green (with Kyalami Orange interior). Allocation is set and hopefully the car goes into production soon (likely 3-4 months until I’m in the driver’s seat).
> 
> My 2020 M4 lease will be almost up by then and my dealer got me the new car for MSRP (these M cars are going for $10-20k over!) and they will take back my lease early with no penalties. I’ll be financing this new machine to grow a little equity in the car, especially given the current car market and future outlook.


Killer!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Sounds amazing dude!
> 
> I've never kept a BMW beyond its lease, except one, but repairing it got insanely expensive and tiresome. But for the CS, I might suck it up and get the extended factory warranty.
> 
> I really love the X4/X6. I was planning to get the X6 when the CS opportunity popped up instead.


My 2015 M4 only had 36000km on it (22,300 miles) — and looked brand new, and I opted for an extended warranty. It’s humming along really well so far. Bought it outright.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> So here's the long story of how I acquired my Daytona from an AD...
> 
> Like most watch dreams, mine started with Rolex veiling the new Daytona 116500LN at Baselworld 2016. It was instant love at first virtual sight, at least from the various articles that came out. By the summer, I had gotten myself on the waitlist for the white one at two of the ADs that I purchased most of my watches from. One said about a year wait, the other said, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Very happy to hear a story like that! Good on you!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Or maybe you just ran out of room in your watch cases
> 
> I see WoW has some great sales on Wolfs atm.


Is that it? Wow. All along i thought i was cured of this malady. Was about to engage someone to help me bottle this cure and monetize it. Here in WUS, my bottled cure would have had a captive market.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> On another note… they say green is the new blue, and I pulled the trigger yesterday on a new BMW G80 M3 competition xDrive in … Isle of Man Green (with Kyalami Orange interior).


Forgot to say….

Green is bad luck in racing 

(except for that metallic green Ford Pinto wagon who used to _nail_ his dial-in time bracket racing in Midnight Madness at MIR back when I raced)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Sounds amazing dude!
> 
> I've never kept a BMW beyond its lease, except one, but repairing it got insanely expensive and tiresome. But for the CS, I might suck it up and get the extended factory warranty.
> 
> I really love the X4/X6. I was planning to get the X6 when the CS opportunity popped up instead.


I keep relatively low miles on my cars, and will definitely go for the extended warranty when the time comes! 

I know many people don’t like the looks (or practicality), but the body style of the coupe-SUV / SAV is growing on me!

I’ll definitely give you a shout when the car comes in. Might also be heading to the Malibu event this Sunday with my nephew!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Hang in there, man. You did the right thing not taking any chances and getting it checked right away. Stress/anxiety is no joke, and can take a real toll on the body. How's ur CRP levels?





Purple Hayz said:


> Hang in there, man. You did the right thing not taking any chances and getting it checked right away. Stress/anxiety is no joke, and can take a real toll on the body. How's ur CRP levels?


I don't think they did that one. Should I ask them for it?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

So what you're saying us that when I'm ready to get an M car, you have the hook up?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I don't think they did that one. Should I ask them for it?


I'd be surprised if they didn't.

_"CRP is __*elevated in chronic stress*__ and may be the link between stress and low-grade inflammation-related diseases. Scientists found that both psychological and social stress significantly impacts CRP." _


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> So what you're saying us that when I'm ready to get an M car, you have the hook up?


If you’re in LA, my dealer has always been honest and done right by me!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> My 2015 M4 only had 36000km on it (22,300 miles) — and looked brand new, and I opted for an extended warranty. It’s humming along really well so far. Bought it outright.


According to my independent mechanic that specializes in BMW’s, that works on Mrs Mav’s car, the engines in the M4 are bulletproof and made to last a long time.

My CS is my second M4 and never had an issue with the first or second aside from just regular service.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I keep relatively low miles on my cars, and will definitely go for the extended warranty when the time comes!
> 
> I know many people don’t like the looks (or practicality), but the body style of the coupe-SUV / SAV is growing on me!
> 
> I’ll definitely give you a shout when the car comes in. Might also be heading to the Malibu event this Sunday with my nephew!


Oh nice, I was thinking of heading out there too on Sunday. If so, I’ll hit you up on IG!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I forget if I'd said this before -- and I'm not buying a new car yet, but we'll see how this year pans out --

Because the used car market is so hot right now, I could sell my Civic for almost as much as I paid for it five years ago (basically, it means I would've "paid" a mere thousand dollars per year to drive it). I could then get the newer '22 version for just as small of a difference since the MSRP didn't really go up at all.

EXCEPT that I keep hearing stories of stupid-high dealer markups of $10-15k, putting it in the same territory as entry-level German sedans. WHY would I spend that much money for a Civic, especially when it still doesn't have friggin' _lumbar support_? Jiminy...

Then I started thinking, hey, why not jump to the $45k bracket and get a significantly nicer car for once? Started fiddling around with website configurators at Audi and BMW, then thought about maintenance costs... and then went back to the Honda umbrella and started thinking about Acura's new TLX.

So the TLX is what I'm eyeballing for my next car. I'll take along my tuba to check the trunk when it's time to look at the car in person, but man, it sure looks like fun.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

JRF1 said:


> Both me and my kids (7 and 9) love Mando and have been less than overwhelmed by Boba Fett. The last episode was the best one…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> According to my independent mechanic that specializes in BMW’s, that works on Mrs Mav’s car, the engines in the M4 are bulletproof and made to last a long time.
> 
> My CS is my second M4 and never had an issue with the first or second aside from just regular service.


Yeah, I thought my 2015 M4 was a no-brainer at 1/2 the price of a new one and mechanically perfect. The price allowed me the luxury of not leasing!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I forget if I'd said this before -- and I'm not buying a new car yet, but we'll see how this year pans out --
> 
> Because the used car market is so hot right now, I could sell my Civic for almost as much as I paid for it five years ago (basically, it means I would've "paid" a mere thousand dollars per year to drive it). I could then get the newer '22 version for just as small of a difference since the MSRP didn't really go up at all.
> 
> ...


Looks good! That orange is cool!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I forget if I'd said this before -- and I'm not buying a new car yet, but we'll see how this year pans out --
> 
> Because the used car market is so hot right now, I could sell my Civic for almost as much as I paid for it five years ago (basically, it means I would've "paid" a mere thousand dollars per year to drive it). I could then get the newer '22 version for just as small of a difference since the MSRP didn't really go up at all.
> 
> ...


TLX is nice! For BMW, just keep on mind that the maintenance is free for 3 years/36K miles I believe.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Oh nice, I was thinking of heading out there too on Sunday. If so, I’ll hit you up on IG!


Definitely!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm the least petrol-head member on WUS
For 30yrs I've had basic VWs or Skodas
My old mum drove some sportier cars back in the day (mid 80's?) - fur coats & Sierra Cosworths 
But I do appreciate the look of some of these sporty beasts - especially that green BMW

Here's a watch - on a new strap


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> I'm the least petrol-head member on WUS
> For 30yrs I've had basic VWs or Skodas
> My old mum drove some sportier cars back in the day (mid 80's?) - fur coats & Sierra Cosworths
> But I do appreciate the look of some of these sporty beasts - especially that green BMW
> ...


What's this? A photo of a wristwatch? What kind of thread do you think this is? 😂 

Way back, at MIR with my old car, probably NOPI Imports Vs Domestics:









Letting the engine bay cool off, and front tires down to 20 PSI for better 60' times:









I dropped the tire pressure on the advice of this young lady, who's fast as shyt in her built EK hatch:

















Later on, took it to FedEx for Solo II a few times (never was fast enough to be a points contender, but at least I beat some better-built cars).









Someday, when we move to a house with a big yard, this is my dream lawnmower: 😆


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> TLX is nice! For BMW, just keep on mind that the maintenance is free for 3 years/36K miles I believe.


MrsBS and I tend to keep our cars a long time (12 and 15 years last time around, respectively) and it's the long-term stuff we're trying to keep reasonable. I don't think we're ready to switch to leasing, either; just something about being _done_ with car payments that feels nice.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS and I tend to keep our cars a long time (12 and 15 years last time around, respectively) and it's the long-term stuff we're trying to keep reasonable. I don't think we're ready to switch to leasing, either; just something about being _done_ with car payments that feels nice.


Ahh, 12 to 15 years... My mechanic often tells this joke - BMWs (and all German cars) are built solid up until around 50K miles then things start breaking. Coincidentally its right after the factory warranty ends. I'm sure it's a total coincidence. 😊 

On my old Z4 M Coupe, after the warranty, maintenance program ended, I probably spent around $5K to $10K per year repairing and maintaining it.

I should have brought the extended warranty!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Ahh, 12 to 15 years... My mechanic often tells this joke - BMWs (and all German cars) are built solid up *until around 50K miles *then things start breaking. Coincidentally its right after the factory warranty ends. I'm sure it's a total coincidence. 😊
> 
> On my old Z4 M Coupe, after the warranty, maintenance program ended, I probably spent around $5K to $10K per year repairing and maintaining it.
> 
> I should have brought the extended warranty!


Mine turned 50k probably at the end of last year.  I'll either have it to 250k or sell it earlier, depending again on how this year works out.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> I'm the least petrol-head member on WUS
> For 30yrs I've had basic VWs or Skodas
> My old mum drove some sportier cars back in the day (mid 80's?) - fur coats & Sierra Cosworths
> But I do appreciate the look of some of these sporty beasts - especially that green BMW
> ...


Can’t wait to show some live photos when my car is delivered!! 

And great watch and strap (and not in the OoO “nice strap” sorta way!)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

On a cold, miserable and rainy day, this is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a cold, miserable and rainy day, this is just what the doctor ordered.
> View attachment 16414685


Tell her we said hi!


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

mav said:


> Ahh, 12 to 15 years... My mechanic often tells this joke - BMWs (and all German cars) are built solid up until around 50K miles then things start breaking. Coincidentally its right after the factory warranty ends. I'm sure it's a total coincidence. 😊
> 
> On my old Z4 M Coupe, after the warranty, maintenance program ended, I probably spent around $5K to $10K per year repairing and maintaining it.
> 
> I should have brought the extended warranty!


Interesting that you bring this up. My M240 is out of warranty in a few weeks and I'm considering getting the extended warranty. There's not that many miles on the car which is my only hesitation (like 25k). Should I extend it?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a cold, miserable and rainy day, this is just what the doctor ordered.
> View attachment 16414685


Cold and rainy? 










On second thought, we could use some of that rain…


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I’ll excuse myself by posting an Omeeeguh


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> I'd be surprised if they didn't.
> 
> _"CRP is __*elevated in chronic stress*__ and may be the link between stress and low-grade inflammation-related diseases. Scientists found that both psychological and social stress significantly impacts CRP." _


I went for a physical...so usual blood work, etc., and CRP was one of the tests. Of course it came back high...maybe 15 where the "normal" range topped out at 3. I get a call the next day: You're positive for COVID. Well, that explained the elevated CRP. In the absence of other data, it's so darn non-specific it's hard to get much from it other than, "Yep, there's inflammation somewhere." I'm not a physician (am a health physicist), but that's the way I understand it. There are some that are proponents of using it to assess radiation injury, but due to the non-specificity my group never recommended ordering it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

bjespo said:


> Interesting that you bring this up. My M240 is out of warranty in a few weeks and I'm considering getting the extended warranty. There's not that many miles on the car which is my only hesitation (like 25k). Should I extend it?


It depends. If you're planning to keep it long term, I probably would. But it also sounds like in 5 years, you've put on 5K miles per year so it might not be absolutely necessary. So I'm on the fence. 

In your shoes, I would consider my plans for the future... Will you be driving it more often? Daily commutes or just a weekend car? Lots of street driving or cruising on the highways? If it's being used as a daily commuter, and you're doing lots of stop/go driving, then yes you should probably get it. If it's a weekend car, then maybe not.

At minimum, it's worth pricing it out.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

mav said:


> It depends. If you're planning to keep it long term, I probably would. But it also sounds like in 5 years, you've put on 5K miles per year so it might not be absolutely necessary. So I'm on the fence.
> 
> In your shoes, I would consider my plans for the future... Will you be driving it more often? Daily commutes or just a weekend car? Lots of street driving or cruising on the highways? If it's being used as a daily commuter, and you're doing lots of stop/go driving, then yes you should probably get it. If it's a weekend car, then maybe not.
> 
> At minimum, it's worth pricing it out.


It's been 25k miles in 4 years but I worked from home during the pandemic so that really reduced the miles. I drive most every day, highways during the week but my commute is pretty short. I'm guessing it will cost $3500 to extend it (2 or 3 years?). There's not that many services that are less than a grand and I do love the car so I'm leaning towards buying it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bjespo said:


> *It's been 25k miles in 4 years but I worked from home during the pandemic so that really reduced the miles. * I drive most every day, highways during the week but my commute is pretty short. I'm guessing it will cost $3500 to extend it (2 or 3 years?). There's not that many services that are less than a grand and I do love the car so I'm leaning towards buying it.


Heh -- my last car, I sold with maybe 98k miles, and it was fifteen years old. But for at least half of those years, it usually sat in the garage, either at home or at work, and it only got pulled out for cross-country trips or shopping in the suburbs. I'm guessing it averaged 15k a year for the first five and then dropped way down after that.

I just can't keep the mileage that low anymore, not out here in the sticks. At least if I start taking the train again, it'll save a hundred miles per office day.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Heh -- my last car, I sold with maybe 98k miles, and it was fifteen years old. But for at least half of those years, it usually sat in the garage, either at home or at work, and it only got pulled out for cross-country trips or shopping in the suburbs. I'm guessing it averaged 15k a year for the first five and then dropped way down after that.
> 
> I just can't keep the mileage that low anymore, not out here in the sticks. At least if I start taking the train again, it'll save a hundred miles per office day.


Props to you man. I can't do it. I always get an itch for a new car every few years and leasing is too easy.

Mrs Mav however loves her Mini Cooper. We brought it brand new, custom ordered it, took delivery in early 2013. It recently crossed 100K miles. She LOVES that thing. I've offered to replace it with almost every new car in BMW's fleet - M3, M5, X5, X6, X7. Nope she won't budge.

Last year I thought it was over - the transmission blew. $5K later, running like new again to my chagrin. 😂


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I've been looking at used GTIs. I've been getting a feeling it's time to trade the CRV in. Probably a Mark VI (2010-2014). It's got 4 seats & reasonably zippy for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Fake watches are despicable. They can be used to swindle women and defraud them of their women.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I forget if I'd said this before -- and I'm not buying a new car yet, but we'll see how this year pans out --
> 
> Because the used car market is so hot right now, I could sell my Civic for almost as much as I paid for it five years ago (basically, it means I would've "paid" a mere thousand dollars per year to drive it). I could then get the newer '22 version for just as small of a difference since the MSRP didn't really go up at all.
> 
> ...


My Mercedes is a 2010. It needed a starter. Not a big deal, except my wife was driving it and when the starter went she was in an underground garage in Manhattan. 5 hours, 2 tow trucks and $750 later it was out and being towed to my euro mechanic in Staten Island. The tow truck driver insisted it was the battery and attempted to jump it after we both told him not to and blew the Engine Ignition System. Which was $1500. So instead of an $800 repair it was a $2500 repair.

I was aggravated and decided to see what Carvana would offer me for the car. $24,000 was the offer. I told my mechanic and he said that's cheap. For $24,000 he would buy it. He told he sees them going for $28,000 to $32,000.

When I bought the car 7 years ago I paid $37,000 out the door, tax tittle and Warrenty. It's crazy.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wearing my seldom worn Oris RFDS today. I had a bit of a turn early this morning, some sort of panic attack. I couldn't find my way out of the bedroom to go to the toilet and cried out for help. My sons and wife had to help me.

I'm trying to work out what happened, quite upsetting.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Wearing my seldom worn Oris RFDS today. I had a bit of a turn early this morning, some sort of panic attack. I couldn't find my way out of the bedroom to go to the toilet and cried out for help. My sons and wife had to help me.
> 
> I'm trying to work out what happened, quite upsetting.


Holy crap. Can I suggest to not just google about it? Might end up finding bad advice and make everything worse.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Holy crap. Can I suggest to not just google about it? Might end up finding bad advice and make everything worse.


I concur. I made that mistake last week and I've been paranoid as crap ALL week!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Watching the opening ceremonies in Beijing. Putin being "asleep" when Ukraine walks in was pretty diabolical.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I get so much good advice from my Bros on this thread, thanks so much for helping not feel so alone.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> I'm the least petrol-head member on WUS
> For 30yrs I've had basic VWs or Skodas
> My old mum drove some sportier cars back in the day (mid 80's?) - fur coats & Sierra Cosworths
> But I do appreciate the look of some of these sporty beasts - especially that green BMW
> ...


Shell Cordovan right? Very nice 👍🏻


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I get so much good advice from my Bros on this thread, thanks so much for helping not feel so alone.


Stay strong Pete. You definitely are not alone.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Fake watches are despicable. They can be used to swindle women and defraud them of their women.


I tried to woo away a lesbian once, didnt go well. If only I had had a fake watch! 

Oh, the tales we'll tell at the next OoO get together!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Fake watches are despicable. They can be used to swindle women and defraud them of their women.


Fakes you say?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Fakes you say?
> View attachment 16415624


Those don’t look fake, or they are really well done!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

If I were a woman, I would definitely be a lesbian.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> If I were a woman, I would definitely be a lesbian.


If I were a woman, I'd probably be a slut 🤫


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

With the way cars are built now, one has to change every three years. So you maximize value.

But i am the least petrol head here (apologies father @Simon but it is me, not you).


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Shell Cordovan right? Very nice 👍🏻


no - ordinary plain leather but I have given it several coatings of Saphir High Gloss Neutral shoe polish
so it does have that lovely waxy Shell Cordovan look


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> With the way cars are built now, one has to change every three years. So you maximize value.
> 
> But i am the least petrol head here (apologies father @Simon but it is me, not you).


godfrey

and i may be biased re cars as the boss is engaged in that industry


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

My one and only G-shock.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> no - ordinary plain leather but I have given it several coatings of Saphir High Gloss Neutral shoe polish
> so it does have that lovely waxy Shell Cordovan look


Well you got me fooled! 😅
But then again, Saphir leather products simply works wonders. I particularly like their oiled leather cream which moisturizes Chromexcel without adding shine to it. Leaves the "beat up" look intact perfectly.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Those don’t look fake, or they are really well done!


I normally prefer medium rare. But will take this well done.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> My one and only G-shock.
> View attachment 16415799


You only need the one anyway. Well, unless your name is Abe.

PS. I miss the guy and his posts


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Fake watches are despicable. They can be used to swindle women and defraud them of their women.


What brought this on?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> You only need the one anyway. Well, unless your name is Abe.
> 
> PS. I miss the guy and his posts


Behind posts, watches and cars.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What brought this on?


I just watch the Tindler Swindler.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I normally bag on bracelets with a watch, but when your 5 year old hands you one she made and said "the blue is for you, the pink is for me" you are kinda obligated to make an exception 

I think the gold seashell makes it pretty manly myself, I feel like a pirate


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Handmade Russian


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> If I were a woman, I would definitely be a lesbian.


Agreed — men are stupid.

But I wonder where lesbians fall on the Hot/Crazy Matrix, too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I forget if I'd said this before -- and I'm not buying a new car yet, but we'll see how this year pans out --
> 
> Because the used car market is so hot right now, I could sell my Civic for almost as much as I paid for it five years ago (basically, it means I would've "paid" a mere thousand dollars per year to drive it). I could then get the newer '22 version for just as small of a difference since the MSRP didn't really go up at all.
> 
> ...


GF

I swung by a local dealer to see what they had on their sticker price. I figured something is up because this is the ONLY dealer around here who’s had Civic hatchbacks on the lot for more than a weekend (according to Honda’s inventory search).

This is what I would get if I had to buy today — top-spec Sport Touring (same goodies as mine):









MSRP plus optional white paint (I think half the colors are an upcharge) plus destination is just over $30k:









Then tack on “processing fees” (funny that it’s a perfectly round number), four-hundred-dollar wheel locks (?), _seven-hunnit-dolla mudflaps (!!)_, LoJack, and a “market adjustment” of five grand, and that’s damned near a loaded Accord Touring (which also gives you ventilated seats and the friggin’ lumbar support I griped about earlier):









Ah. So that’s why this car is still on the lot.

How much are those mud guards, btw? Oh, look:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> I swung by a local dealer to see what they had on their sticker price. I figured something is up because this is the ONLY dealer around here who’s had Civic hatchbacks on the lot for more than a weekend (according to Honda’s inventory search).
> 
> ...


“Market adjustment”. Is that what Rolex could do if they had stock to sell?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> “Market adjustment”. Is that what Rolex could do if they had stock to sell?


I know, right? This isn’t a “grey market” car dealer, but this is the norm. It’s just stupid.

We’ve got a friend in the sales department at a different Honda dealership, and a referral to a salesperson at an Acura dealership. I won’t have to just walk in off the street like any other schmuck.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Those "processing fees" are basically just theft. You need $500 to "process the paperwork?" Now multiply that times every car they sell. Total back-end grift.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugman said:


> I went for a physical...so usual blood work, etc., and CRP was one of the tests. Of course it came back high...maybe 15 where the "normal" range topped out at 3. I get a call the next day: You're positive for COVID. Well, that explained the elevated CRP. In the absence of other data, it's so darn non-specific it's hard to get much from it other than, "Yep, there's inflammation somewhere." I'm not a physician (am a health physicist), but that's the way I understand it. There are some that are proponents of using it to assess radiation injury, but due to the non-specificity my group never recommended ordering it.


Indeed, low specificity for many conditions, but very high _sensitivity_. As a standalone metric, agree it's of limited value, but it's a dead reliable indicator of inflammation, and we regularly include it in various diagnostic and disease severity indices (I'm a statistician at a biotech/pharma CRO). I think of it like smoke rising from a house. Sure, it _could_ be a bbq, but probably worth looking into just in case. I only asked bro @ithardin because he mentioned work stress, and while that's something a lot of us deal with on weekly (if not daily) basis, prolonged social and psychological stressors _can_ eventually get "under the skin," so to speak. Just my .02


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> I tried to woo away a lesbian once, didnt go well. If only I had had a fake watch!
> 
> Oh, the tales we'll tell at the next OoO get together!


I met three in college. Turns out two were actually Bi. 😜


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Those don’t look fake, or they are really well done!


Agreed. Shape says all natural


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Those "processing fees" are basically just theft. You need $500 to "process the paperwork?" Now multiply that times every car they sell. Total back-end grift.


Seriously. I have other ways to buy a car.

And seven hundred dollars for four plastic mud flaps. And they aren’t even body color, they’re just plain black. You can’t convince me that it took six hundred dollars of labor to install them; I’d do ‘em myself in my driveway.

By comparison, even at Honda’s front end, the full body kit, with skirts on all four sides plus a wing (all painted), is just under $800.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Indeed, low specificity for many conditions, but very high _sensitivity_. As a standalone metric, agree it's of limited value, but it's a dead reliable indicator of inflammation, and we regularly include it in various diagnostic and disease severity indices (I'm a statistician at a biotech/pharma CRO). I think of it like smoke rising from a house. Sure, it _could_ be a bbq, but probably worth looking into just in case. I only asked bro @ithardin because he mentioned work stress, and while that's something a lot of us deal with on weekly (if not daily) basis, prolonged social and psychological stressors _can_ eventually get "under the skin," so to speak. Just my .02


Yep…agree. I was agreeing on the prior post, as well. What you described above is the same thing we thought about when evaluating radiation doses. It’s like a jigsaw puzzle…it’s usually hard to tell what it’s gonna look like from one piece…especially when that piece isn’t unique. More data points (pieces) are better.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> I met three in college. Turns out two were actually Bi.


My first girlfriend in DC turned out to be lesbian. I was her last shot at a hetero relationship. She had even thought that I was “the One”, but deep down, she still had to run away, which made her think, “Hang on, if I can’t make myself stay with this guy, then… oh, wow…”


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> My first girlfriend in DC turned out to be lesbian. I was her last shot at a hetero relationship. She had even thought that I was “the One”, but deep down, she still had to run away, which made her think, “Hang on, if I can’t make myself stay with this guy, then… oh, wow…”


But did you let her invite a friend for experiments? You know, so she can make her decision better - immediate comparisons and all that?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> But did you let her invite a friend for experiments? You know, so she can make her decision better - immediate comparisons and all that?


Truth. These are tremendously consequential, life-shaping decisions. Best to be _sure_, I always say.

Pretty sure bro Sug would agree, even if I'm taking a _bit _of creative license here:



Sugman said:


> it’s usually hard to tell what it’s gonna look like from one piece…especially when that piece isn’t unique. More data points (pieces) are better.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> I tried to woo away a lesbian once, didnt go well. If only I had had a fake watch!
> 
> Oh, the tales we'll tell at the next OoO get together!


My favourite pick up line was when a girl I asked out said she was a Lesbian, I would say wow, me too.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow I had to buy another watch, an Oris Calibre 111 Pro Pilot with 10 day power reserve, the local jeweller had it for $2,800 off retail.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Wow I had to buy another watch, an Oris Calibre 111 Pro Pilot with 10 day power reserve, the local jeweller had it for $2,800 off retail.


Pics!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Truth. These are tremendously consequential, life-shaping decisions. Best to be _sure_, I always say.
> 
> Pretty sure bro Sug would agree, even if I'm taking a _bit _of creative license here:


I definitely agree!

@BarracksSi, you and I need to talk offline sometime to share stories…


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> But did you let her invite a friend for experiments? You know, so she can make her decision better - immediate comparisons and all that?


I think the second sentence she said when she came out to me was, “Don’t get any ideas, because I DON’T SHARE”


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Wow I had to buy another watch, an Oris Calibre 111 Pro Pilot with 10 day power reserve, the local jeweller had it for $2,800 off retail.


If that’s the advice your therapist gave, you need to give me their contact info.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Pics!


Once I get it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My favourite pick up line was when a girl I asked out said she was a Lesbian, I would say wow, me too.


These days the "female *****" is a legit thing I guess.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Da Pasquale


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Da Pasquale


Truffle pasta?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Truffle pasta?


Yup! Norcina - pasta with spicy sausage, mushrooms, Parmesan, and black truffle! Very tasty


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Scotch and cigars


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Scotch and cigars


What stick do you have going there?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What stick do you have going there?


Simple Romeo Y Julieta!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> But did you let her invite a friend for experiments? You know, so she can make her decision better - immediate comparisons and all that?


Like buying a watch?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Truth. These are tremendously consequential, life-shaping decisions. Best to be _sure_, I always say.
> 
> Pretty sure bro Sug would agree, even if I'm taking a _bit _of creative license here:


Nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Scotch and cigars


The best combination: fine cigar, fine scotch, fine watch and fine woman.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> The best combination: fine cigar, fine scotch, fine watch and fine woman.


Sadly no women at the table this evening. But definitely good friends and good company!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

SaMaster14 said:


> Simple Romeo Y Julieta!


essayez un Flor de Selva.. c'est bien aussi.. mais ....avec un cognac de chez nous... évidement 😋 😋


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Sunday with only a make-believe game on today.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> The best combination: fine cigar, fine scotch, fine watch and fine woman.


Um….I think the person in the plaid shirt is a guy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Sadly no women at the table this evening. But definitely good friends and good company!


NRA!

Called it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16418376


I like the 3739! Did I get the number right?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Um….I think the person in the plaid shirt is a guy.


Or a lesbian


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

For those of you not in fowl, I present my new hobby . Astrophotography  work in progress

Orion nebula. Was my 3rd attempt


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Um….I think the person in the plaid shirt is a guy.


I wouldnt include the lady in the picture as well if it were me. Respecting SaM’s privacy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> For those of you not in fowl, I present my new hobby . Astrophotography  work in progress
> 
> Orion nebula. Was my 3rd attempt
> 
> ...


Orion’s belt is what is seen in the horizon on a clear night in these parts. Here’s a photo from last year at the beach.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I like the 3739! Did I get the number right?


Not sure about the reference bro. Will check tomorrow.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

delco714 said:


> For those of you not in fowl, I present my new hobby . Astrophotography  work in progress
> 
> Orion nebula. Was my 3rd attempt
> 
> ...


That's really cool! What are we looking at?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Orion’s belt is what is seen in the horizon on a clear night in these parts. Here’s a photo from last year at the beach.
> View attachment 16418847


Tell me you knew... The Nebula, if dark enough, like this, is visible to the eye!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> That's really cool! What are we looking at?


Orion nebula


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Tell me you knew... The Nebula, if dark enough, like this, is visible to the eye!
> View attachment 16418888


TBH, i didnt. Was focused on the belt (what we call here as the Three Sisters)

i guess that’s how great a photographer i am bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Can i also call myself an astrophotographer?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And are the three other bright stars in my picture: Betelguese, Bellatrix and Rigel?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Can i also call myself an astrophotographer?


Wait, what? An axx trxll photographer?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And thanks to @Panerol Forte for cleaning up my original picture


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Wait, what? An axx trxll photographer?


What xxx photographer?

watch over your soldier, bro dick. Am about to enter the photography business


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> For those of you not in fowl, I present my new hobby . Astrophotography  work in progress
> 
> Orion nebula. Was my 3rd attempt
> 
> ...


Hey Bro Delco! How are you? Come hang out with us more!

Cool photo!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pongster said:


> And are the three other bright stars in my picture: Betelguese, Bellatrix and Rigel?


Yes 
Betelgeuse is obvious being big orange red dot, a red giant


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> What xxx photographer?
> 
> watch over your soldier, bro dick. Am about to enter the photography business


Since we have very different styles I think the market is big enough for the both is us 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Since we have very different styles I think the market is big enough for the both is us 😉


I can refer clients your way, those who prefer your style.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I can refer clients your way, those who prefer your style.


And vice versa. 👍🏻


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Orion’s belt is what is seen in the horizon on a clear night in these parts. Here’s a photo from last year at the beach.
> View attachment 16418847


Wait, what in the world?! Er.... galaxy? How is it you struggle to shoot a watch clearly from 2 feet away yet managed to do this?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> And thanks to @Panerol Forte for cleaning up my original picture


NRA nevermind have my answer 😜


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> That's really cool! What are we looking at?


Orion the Hunter's dingaling


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Speaking of Orion's whatsit, this was posted on Reddit earlier today:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/spaceporn/comments/slvjxv

and a multi-year photo stacking project got posted yesterday:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/slkmau


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of Orion's whatsit, this was posted on Reddit earlier today:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/spaceporn/comments/slvjxv
> ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Planning to go golfing today. I’ll try to get an action shot.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16419128


You know how nocturnal animals have really good night vision? Sometimes I look at these stacked images and I wonder how much more detail they can see.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Orion the Hunter's dingaling


GF

Yes, I've seen the nebula drawn into the Orion constellation as a sheath for his sword, or a dagger, or part of his clothing, but after learning about the "Hill Giant", nobody's gonna convince me that the _original depiction _of the nebula was anything other than his dingdong.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16418376


Oye! Completely forgot about this one. Could have used it in my "defending the AP Royal Oak" post last week.

Yes, I made a post defending the Royal Oak, as you know. 😜

For those of you that missed it, some bloke claimed it was a dated, one-off of a watch that wasn't worth more than 5-10K tops. He caught quite the ear-full shortly thereafter. While I still think the RO was/is a historically significant and extremely well-crafted piece, I was a bit surprised to learn that it wasn't quite the progenitor of that now ubiquitous "70s sports watch" look with the polygonal case and/or bezel, the angular/tapered lugs, and (most commonly & distinctively) an integrated bracelet. Kudos to @MrWibbs for laying down some deep cut tracks on this. Personally, I knew very little of the following:



MrWibbs said:


> How dare you Sir!  1974 says hello. As it turns out the only Omega I still have left in my hoard.
> 
> View attachment 16405042
> 
> ...



I presume something like this might have been the late 60s Zenith he was referencing:










To be sure, not all the boxes are checked here, but IMO it certainly makes the RO look less like some dramatic departure and more like a natural evolution (or unique take) on a design/styling aesthetic that was already trending toward the late 60s and early 70s. Certainly had no idea that Rolex had a Genta designed "pre-Oysterquartz" model in 1970 either. The Date 5100:











followed by the better known oysterquartz several years later (and post RO)










Still a popular look, apparently


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> You know how nocturnal animals have really good night vision? Sometimes I look at these stacked images and I wonder how much more detail they can see.


Seeing more? Perhaps. But seeing without understanding nor comprehension makes it moot no?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Seeing more? Perhaps. But seeing without understanding nor comprehension makes it moot no?


Who knows? I think the only reason we think animals are dumb is because we don't know how to talk with them. I categorize Norman as "trilingual" -- he knows how to speak Cat, but he also recognizes phrases in English and Korean.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Who knows? I think the only reason we think animals are dumb is because we don't know how to talk with them. I categorize Norman as "trilingual" -- he knows how to speak Cat, but he also recognizes phrases in English and Korean.


I'm no expert in the area obviously but aren't they responding to our body language/tone rather than the spoken word?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

This is what I could muster with my D7500 and tamron lenses in manual mode. The moon shot took forever to get the ISO right, but I’m proud of it! No tripod, so the starry night photos are a bit blurry


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I'm no expert in the area obviously but aren't they responding to our body language/tone rather than the spoken word?


When MrsBS says, "Brush?" he meows happily and trots into her office where she brushes his fur and gives him treats. Buncha little things like that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Oye! Completely forgot about this one. Could have used it in my "defending the AP Royal Oak" post last week.
> 
> Yes, I made a post defending the Royal Oak, as you know.
> 
> ...


@SaMaster14 has a very nice example of the Rolex in YG.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

NASCAR at the LA Coliseum…who’da thunk it? And, yeah, I’m watching.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> NASCAR at the LA Coliseum…who’da thunk it? And, yeah, I’m watching.


Whoa -- I thought you were joking. I'd lose my mind driving this thing.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A quarter mile…roller derby in cars.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

The wife and kid are out of the house, so I’m enjoying a little time in front of the tube on this Sunday afternoon.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> @SaMaster14 has a very nice example of the Rolex in YG.


Yes, the beta 21 “Texan”


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

And what I’m actually wearing today:


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pre brunch mini hike with the fams. Happy Sunday gents!

The bird one was kinda lucky to capture, was a surprise. It was actually blacked out in shadow, it took a lot of finesse in editing. I'm super happy with it!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> Once I get it.


Oops decided to cancel the order.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't top Leo but here's something from Mrs. BSF.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489996385541931010


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Not sure about the reference bro. Will check tomorrow.


Right you are bro @Sappie66


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Finished a zoom hearing. Now off to an in court hearing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> ….I presume something like this might have been the late 60s Zenith he was referencing:
> View attachment 16419169
> 
> 
> ...


PH,

Wonderful image / the Zenith Defy is really gorgeous.

Love that!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't top Leo but here's something from Mrs. BSF.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489996385541931010


Personally, I need my space when sleeping and that would just drive me nuts.

But... if I was the type to cuddle, that would be my gold standard for sure.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't top Leo but here's something from Mrs. BSF.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489996385541931010


Norman's like that sometimes. But, you know, a _tenth_ of the size.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Norman's like that sometimes. But, you know, a _tenth_ of the size.


My guys sleep on our bed but Charlie only snuggles with Mrs. BSF, while McKayla likes to sleep perpendicularly to me with only her tail touching me. Strange cat...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My guys sleep on our bed but Charlie only snuggles with Mrs. BSF, while McKayla likes to sleep perpendicularly to me with only her tail touching me. *Strange cat...*


As if there's ever such as thing as a "normal" cat 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of cuddling, it was 26 degrees F in NYC yesterday and not much better today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of cuddling, it was 26 degrees F in NYC yesterday and not much better today.
> View attachment 16420128


So where is the cuddling?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> So where is the cuddling?


BSF turned himself into that parka.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> BSF turned himself into that parka.


BSF is a shape shifter? Nice.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> BSF is a shape shifter? Nice.


What would you change into if you actually had the ability to shape shift?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> What would you change into if you actually had the ability to shape shift?


A politician, naturally


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> A politician, naturally


I thought those come standard with the "shape shift" option no?
And it looks like BMWs are targeting the politician market with this...🤣


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Final run to the storage unit today. Lotta boxes/cases to sort through, but unless I'm mistaken all should now be present and accounted for.

Another unusual bird:
_







_


Here's two words you almost never see paired:_ Manufacture Fossil _















Some creative license, admittedly, but given that FG owns STP, the 1-11 is arguably an "in-house" caliber. IIRC, these upwardly mobile ambitions didn't last but a couple of years (and just one or two lines), probably because the watches still said "Fossil" on the dial, and traded for 2-3x the cost of an entry level Tissot or Hamilton.

GS has been around for decades, and the "typical" Seiko owner (non-WIS) usually recoils in horror/disbelief at the sticker price on a modern Grand Seiko, so imagine what your typical early 2010s mallrat must have thought upon seeing one of these next to a $60 quartz.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Big slice of leftover pizza on a full size plate.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Final run to the storage unit today. Lotta boxes/cases to sort through, but unless I'm mistaken all should now be present and accounted for.
> 
> Another unusual bird:
> _
> ...


Ohhh ironically there's a thread about Fossil in F2 that @BarracksSi brought to my attention. I used to work there via the Misfit acquisition.

Great people but too late to the smartwatch game and ecommerce causing them to become a fossil, pun intended. At its peak, FOSL was once trading near $140, then tumbled below $5. 

The STP 1-11 is pretty solid, but internally they sadly don't put a lot of resources towards that or Zodiac. They could have potentially kept growing Zodiac, which has become a WIS favorite in recent years, and as a result possibly elevate Fossil Group, but they see and treat it like a forced pet project.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> At its peak, FOSL was once trading near $140, then tumbled below $5.


BUY THE DIP


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

delco714 said:


> For those of you not in fowl, I present my new hobby . Astrophotography  work in progress
> 
> Orion nebula. Was my 3rd attempt
> 
> ...


What’s your setup? Great work!

I’ve done some moon photography and want to give it another shot now that I have a 200-600 lens. I process a bunch of shots with a program on my laptop, really enjoyable results. 

Deep space photography with a telescope has been frustrating and unsuccessful, but we have a cheap telescope.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> BUY THE DIP
> 
> View attachment 16420873


Thank you Fossil! 😂


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Skitalets said:


> What’s your setup? Great work!
> 
> I’ve done some moon photography and want to give it another shot now that I have a 200-600 lens. I process a bunch of shots with a program on my laptop, really enjoyable results.
> 
> Deep space photography with a telescope has been frustrating and unsuccessful, but we have a cheap telescope.


My attempt last night with 75x4 stack frames.

Star Adventurer 2i, nice tripod, ball mount, Rokinon 135mm f/2
Canon R6 
Intervalometer (sometimes, built in to camera and the mount as well, but each has a purpose)

(My other lens is 24-105 f4 L, better for milky way)


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Skitalets said:


> What’s your setup? Great work!
> 
> I’ve done some moon photography and want to give it another shot now that I have a 200-600 lens. I process a bunch of shots with a program on my laptop, really enjoyable results.
> 
> Deep space photography with a telescope has been frustrating and unsuccessful, but we have a cheap telescope.


Also.. good work with the long telephoto.
I don't have one.. kinda want one, but I think if I decide to go full telephoto for astro it's going to be an actual refractor.

My buddy asked why I didn't do planets, I'm like... For a myriad of reasons it's way harder and complicated.. my set up can NOT get a good moon pic, my phone can do better..

Short coming for me is the r6 is awesome but he mp are lower than other full frame, meaning I'd really need the extra mm lens.. sigma may make an RF Mirrorless lens 100-500 that would be good, my other dream is 70-200 L lens for when my little one is older and more active


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

delco714 said:


> My attempt last night with 75x4 stack frames.
> 
> Star Adventurer 2i, nice tripod, ball mount, Rokinon 135mm f/2
> Canon R6
> ...


Nice, thanks for sharing!

We were just in the mountains in Virginia, was excited to take some star shots with practically no light pollution, but it poured the whole time we were there. Next time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> What would you change into if you actually had the ability to shape shift?


Havent given it much thought. Whatever it is, it will involve a paradigmatic shift.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Havent given it much thought. Whatever it is, it will involve a paradigmatic shift.


Okay, like giving photography advice instead of legal? 😝


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Skitalets said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing!
> 
> We were just in the mountains in Virginia, was excited to take some star shots with practically no light pollution, but it poured the whole time we were there. Next time.


Man, I'm near DC, and I have no idea how far I'd have to drive to get away from light pollution. It's not like how it was growing up in the Great Plains where an hour in any direction can leave you with maybe a half-dozen farmhouse porch lights and nothing else in sight.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

@Purple Hayz - my Russian purple heys


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Man, I'm near DC, and I have no idea how far I'd have to drive to get away from light pollution. It's not like how it was growing up in the Great Plains where an hour in any direction can leave you with maybe a half-dozen farmhouse porch lights and nothing else in sight.


Same! I grew up in Southern Illinois and you don’t have to go far (from my town of 3000) to have great skies. 

We were in Massanutten, which is maybe 15 minutes from very low light pollution. Here at home (MD burbs) you can barely see anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Skitalets said:


> Same! I grew up in Southern Illinois and you don’t have to go far (from my town of 3000) to have great skies.
> 
> We were in Massanutten, which is maybe 15 minutes from very low light pollution. Here at home (MD burbs) you can barely see anything.


I know I'd have to get a setup with a light pollution filter at minimum to get any nebula pics. And even then, I haven't looked into whether filters have kept up with the growing variety of municipal lighting sources (it's not just mercury vapor and sodium anymore).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just finished a very intense audio book - The Rape of Nanking, by Iris Chang.

It’s about the little (or not-widely)-known atrocities committed by the Japanese military just prior to WW2 against the Chinese. Dreadful and eye-opening stuff.

There was actually a [email protected] official stationed in Nanking at the time who saved countless Chinese lives. Remarkable.

I highly recommend this book.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> What would you change into if you actually had the ability to shape shift?


Lingerie...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Lingerie...
> View attachment 16421587


Good answer


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I thought those come standard with the "shape shift" option no?
> And it looks like BMWs are targeting the politician market with this...🤣


I know what it is, how it works (like a giant Kindle screen), and all that stuff, and it still _looks_ like they've CG'd an animated BMW into the scene because it's so unusual.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another A vs. B.

*A:*










*B:*


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B.
> 
> *A:*
> View attachment 16421761
> ...


BBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Did I mention "B"?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> BBBBBBBBBBBBBB


I'm thinking C at least...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B.
> 
> *A:*
> View attachment 16421761
> ...


I prefer B


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking C at least...


You didn't provide that option. But yes, at least.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking C at least...


Not even close. I put 'em at 32 E/G 😜


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I also finished Marie Kondo's book: The Life-changing Magic of Tidying. Also very good. Not quite as intense as the Rape of Nanking.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I also finished Marie Kondo's book: The Life-changing Magic of Tidying. Also very good.


I feel like, on one hand I should read it and binge on her tips, but on the other hand MrsBS probably already manages stuff the same way so I wouldn't learn anything new.

(edit) The bullet points in this article are very similar to a Home Detox show that we've watched on Korean TV. We've definitely done the same things when we've moved before, and especially when we first moved in together.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B.
> 
> *A:*
> View attachment 16421761
> ...


More like B versus DD....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

We just took placement of a 2 week old baby! He was born a month premature and weighs like 5lbs.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> What would you change into if you actually had the ability to shape shift?


Something alone the lines of Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> I thought those come standard with the "shape shift" option no?
> And it looks like BMWs are targeting the politician market with this...🤣


So.... they show off the world's first color changing car by swapping black and white and shades of grey?

Brilliant.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another A vs. B.
> 
> *A:*
> View attachment 16421761
> ...


Clearly DD B!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

It's starting to feel like spring in LA LA Land!










SMP


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> We just took placement of a 2 week old baby! He was born a month premature and weighs like 5lbs.
> View attachment 16422019


Probably the best thing to ever happen in OoO.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Probably the best thing to ever happen in OoO.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking C at least...





Purple Hayz said:


> Not even close. I put 'em at 32 E/G 😜


Don't mean to burst your b00bs bubble gentlemen but you never heard of push-up bras? 😅


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Just finished a very intense audio book - The Rape of Nanking, by Iris Chang.
> 
> It’s about the little (or not-widely)-known atrocities committed by the Japanese military just prior to WW2 against the Chinese. Dreadful and eye-opening stuff.
> 
> ...


This was probably the most difficult book I have read. The depth of the depravity inflicted on the cities population is difficult to imaging. What made it even more confronting were the photos in the book.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Did I mention "B"?


Looks more like a C


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking C at least...


Nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> We just took placement of a 2 week old baby! He was born a month premature and weighs like 5lbs.
> View attachment 16422019


Congrats bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16422253


What can you tell us about the process?

MrsBS and I can’t have our own children (whole other story) and it feels like we’re not yet settled down enough. Norman is our “object” (not the right word) of our affection.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

There are options


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> What can you tell us about the process?
> 
> MrsBS and I can’t have our own children (whole other story) and it feels like we’re not yet settled down enough. Norman is our “object” (not the right word) of our affection.


Each state has its own licensing requirements, but basically you take a 12 week class, they interview you and inspect your house. They do a background check after all that you are licensed. Then you wait


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Each state has its own licensing requirements, but basically you take a 12 week class, they interview you and inspect your house. They do a background check after all that you are licensed. Then you wait


Congrats! Pick any names yet?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Congrats! Pick any names yet?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> We just took placement of a 2 week old baby! He was born a month premature and weighs like 5lbs.
> View attachment 16422019


Congrats!! Best incoming in OOO recently! 😊


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> Congrats!! Best incoming in OOO recently! 😊


Incoming! That's quite an interesting perspective!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Waiting for coffee earlier this morning


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

[QUOTE="Same! I grew up in Southern Illinois and you don’t have to go far (from my town of 3000) to have great skies.

We were in Massanutten, which is maybe 15 minutes from very low light pollution. Here at home (MD burbs) you can barely see anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
[/QUOTE]

Where? I grew up in Alton, IL!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Congrats! Pick any names yet?


I think we like "Gideon" for baby ithardin.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ithardin said:


> We just took placement of a 2 week old baby! He was born a month premature and weighs like 5lbs.
> View attachment 16422019


Congratulations, much respect. I was born 6 weeks premature and spent time in a humidicrib. It makes you a fighter.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Big guy wide awake earlier today. He does NOT like a cold baby wipe


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> Big guy wide awake earlier today.  He does NOT like a cold baby wipe
> View attachment 16424323


Awww he's sooo cute!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

me: If the Rams win on Sunday, they're going to riot.
Mrs Mav: If they lose, they're going to riot.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> me: If the Rams win on Sunday, they're going to riot.
> Mrs Mav: If they lose, they're going to riot.


It's always preferable to avoid riots....... but:

I am totally behind the Rams. Matt Stafford has paid dues for years in Detroit and it just seems that it's his time for the big win. Also and without any attempt at philosophical justification, I'm pleased that the perceived underdogs are in the fight.

Rams.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> I think we like "Gideon" for baby ithardin.


Name of my client whom i just had a zoom call with


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It's always preferable to avoid riots....... but:
> 
> I am totally behind the Rams. Matt Stafford has paid dues for years in Detroit and it just seems that it's his time for the big win. Also and without any attempt at philosophical justification, I'm pleased that the perceived underdogs are in the fight.
> 
> Rams.


Yup, lots of guys that I'm rooting for - Stafford, Aaron Donald, OBJ, etc.

In a few days, it's OBJ time!










He should totally rock a blue/yellow RM in the Super Bowl! 😂 

GO RAMS!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My go to Seiko


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Very strange, I was toying with the idea of getting a Panerai from the Boutique, and the Concierge sent me an email confirming how to order. I told them as per an automated response that I would not be buying at this time and they replied very nicely with an email saying that they hope to hear from me soon. 

Well today I have received an email saying that my bank transfer has been received and they are preparing my watch for shipment. I haven't even told them my bank account details and no money has left my account.

I am trying to determine if this is a scam. Has anyone had anything like this happen to them,? Is it a sales attempt to make me buy the watch? Very weird indeed.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pete26 said:


> Very strange, I was toying with the idea of getting a Panerai from the Boutique, and the Concierge sent me an email confirming how to order. I told them as per an automated response that I would not be buying at this time and they replied very nicely with an email saying that they hope to hear from me soon.
> 
> Well today I have received an email saying that my bank transfer has been received and they are preparing my watch for shipment. I haven't even told them my bank account details and no money has left my account.
> 
> I am trying to determine if this is a scam. Has anyone had anything like this happen to them,? Is it a sales attempt to make me buy the watch? Very weird indeed.


Careful Pete, this is definitely a scam. Someone has intercepted your email exchamges with Panerai and is trying to scam you. For buying a watch from Panerai, or any other site, the buyer has to follow a known process, and no site can bypass this process. The scammer will be waiting for you to reply that you didn't make the purchase, and after presenting you with apologies, he will ask you for your account dtails to "refund" you.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> We just took placement of a 2 week old baby! He was born a month premature and weighs like 5lbs.
> View attachment 16422019


Outstanding! You’re in for what I hope turns out to be a wonderful adventure for you all.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Very strange, I was toying with the idea of getting a Panerai from the Boutique, and the Concierge sent me an email confirming how to order. I told them as per an automated response that I would not be buying at this time and they replied very nicely with an email saying that they hope to hear from me soon.
> 
> Well today I have received an email saying that my bank transfer has been received and they are preparing my watch for shipment. I haven't even told them my bank account details and no money has left my account.
> 
> I am trying to determine if this is a scam. Has anyone had anything like this happen to them,? Is it a sales attempt to make me buy the watch? Very weird indeed.


I got a Panerai marketing email yesterday. Nothing strange except it was the1st one. Otoh, I know for a fact Panerai does have my email on file from a previous purchase.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Going to 3 Rolex ADs today, unannounced. I do know them all, however.🤞


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Very strange, I was toying with the idea of getting a Panerai from the Boutique, and the Concierge sent me an email confirming how to order. I told them as per an automated response that I would not be buying at this time and they replied very nicely with an email saying that they hope to hear from me soon.
> 
> Well today I have received an email saying that my bank transfer has been received and they are preparing my watch for shipment. I haven't even told them my bank account details and no money has left my account.
> 
> I am trying to determine if this is a scam. Has anyone had anything like this happen to them,? Is it a sales attempt to make me buy the watch? Very weird indeed.


Let’s see if they do ship a watch to you. But does sound sketchy, bro. Either an honest mistake or a scam. What’s the email address?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Careful Pete, this is definitely a scam. Someone has intercepted your email exchamges with Panerai and is trying to scam you. For buying a watch from Panerai, or any other site, the buyer has to follow a known process, and no site can bypass this process. The scammer will be waiting for you to reply that you didn't make the purchase, and after presenting you with apologies, he will ask you for your account dtails to "refund" you.


NRA

PF is the panerai expert, so i defer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> I got a Panerai marketing email yesterday. Nothing strange except it was the1st one. Otoh, I know for a fact Panerai does have my email on file from a previous purchase.


Wonder if someone out there either got a hold of Panerai’s marketing list, or they tied together your (and Pete’s) email address with your browsing history (cookies and trackers weave many threads across the Web).

Either way, phishing can take many forms, and it’s still best to confirm with the AD directly (live and learn, Pete).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pete26 said:


> Very strange, I was toying with the idea of getting a Panerai from the Boutique, and the Concierge sent me an email confirming how to order. I told them as per an automated response that I would not be buying at this time and they replied very nicely with an email saying that they hope to hear from me soon.
> 
> Well today I have received an email saying that my bank transfer has been received and they are preparing my watch for shipment. I haven't even told them my bank account details and no money has left my account.
> 
> I am trying to determine if this is a scam. Has anyone had anything like this happen to them,? Is it a sales attempt to make me buy the watch? Very weird indeed.


Sounds like a phishing email, in which the scammers are hoping that you reply, they apologize, then ask for your bank details to "refund" you. Be careful.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Very strange, I was toying with the idea of getting a Panerai from the Boutique, and the Concierge sent me an email confirming how to order. I told them as per an automated response that I would not be buying at this time and they replied very nicely with an email saying that they hope to hear from me soon.
> 
> Well today I have received an email saying that my bank transfer has been received and they are preparing my watch for shipment. I haven't even told them my bank account details and no money has left my account.
> 
> I am trying to determine if this is a scam. Has anyone had anything like this happen to them,? Is it a sales attempt to make me buy the watch? Very weird indeed.


That is very odd. … if no details have been given, maybe ignore for now unless they keep pestering you? Could have been a mistaken auto reply on their end?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Maybe ask which PAM they are shipping and which courier they are using.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speaking of PAMs, working from home today


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s been a while since I wore this.

I did not set the moon phase. I stopped doing that long time ago.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I hope none of you fawkers had anything to do with Eclipse IDE. I wanna reach through my workstation screen and punch the devs in the face.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Struck out on the Rolex front today, but the weather was nice for meandering around town. I did, however, get to see some nice display pieces and some iced Day-Dates.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Careful Pete, this is definitely a scam. Someone has intercepted your email exchamges with Panerai and is trying to scam you. For buying a watch from Panerai, or any other site, the buyer has to follow a known process, and no site can bypass this process. The scammer will be waiting for you to reply that you didn't make the purchase, and after presenting you with apologies, he will ask you for your account dtails to "refund" you.


This is incredible the email format is identical to the original. Thanks for the info. Scammers are getting incredibly resourceful.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Maybe ask which PAM they are shipping and which courier they are using.


They have most of the details right except for my full address.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> This is incredible the email format is identical to the original. Thanks for the info. Scammers are getting incredibly resourceful.


Ain’t too hard to replicate a fully-formatted email. The better phishers use legitimate links for “contact info” and other boilerplate stuff (the ones that you’d check to see if it might be legit), and would hide their own URLs in the “click here to check your delivery”-type links.


----------



## Google_Deepmind (Jul 7, 2021)

does this thread have its own lore yet?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Trying on a Sydney Strap Co Nato called the Casino Royale on my Speedy Pro.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Google_Deepmind said:


> does this thread have its own lore yet?


Oh yes. Starts here.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Yup, lots of guys that I'm rooting for - Stafford, Aaron Donald, OBJ, etc.
> 
> In a few days, it's OBJ time!
> 
> ...


Yeah, gotta go with the Rams, being a NFC guy and all that...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Google_Deepmind said:


> does this thread have its own lore yet?


Yes of course.

wait, what is a lore? Is it one of those microbrands?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Yes of course.
> 
> wait, what is a lore? Is it one of those microbrands?


It (he) was Data’s impulsive evil twin.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's still my go-to most of the time, especially when I need to be holding a camera.









Still looking decent, despite all the crazy dings and scratches. 😅


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For those not following the Olympics, this guy won a skating gold medal last night.








Took a year off from Yale to prepare for Olympics.

Big kudos!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For those not following the Olympics, this guy won a skating gold medal last night.
> View attachment 16427976
> 
> Took a year off from Yale to prepare for Olympics.
> ...


I should go watch his performances. I’ve been reading that he’s been killing it all week.

I don’t know why I haven’t been jazzed about the Olympics this year, though. I used to switch my TV to whoever’s carrying the broadcast and leave it there for the entire time. I have access to streams via the PX, so I can watch any event as long as NBC has a camera there. During Pyeognchang 2018, we had both of our laptops plus the iPad playing three events simultaneously.

But this year? I dunno… I can’t figure out why I’m just not motivated to watch any of it. I’m almost worried, too, because I normally get so stoked to watch the best athletes in the world bring their “A” game to the biggest stage. I just don’t know if I’m burned out or something.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I just don’t know if I’m burned out or something.


We all are. Some less than others sure but I do think we all are.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, gotta go with the Rams, being a NFC guy and all that...


Same here, always preferred the NFC. Even when I used to live in Miami for a bit, it was hard to get into the Dolphins. It was one disappointment after another, I think some old retired guy named Tom Brady had a lot to do with that.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I should go watch his performances. I’ve been reading that he’s been killing it all week.
> 
> I don’t know why I haven’t been jazzed about the Olympics this year, though. I used to switch my TV to whoever’s carrying the broadcast and leave it there for the entire time. I have access to streams via the PX, so I can watch any event as long as NBC has a camera there. During Pyeognchang 2018, we had both of our laptops plus the iPad playing three events simultaneously.
> 
> But this year? I dunno… I can’t figure out why I’m just not motivated to watch any of it. I’m almost worried, too, because I normally get so stoked to watch the best athletes in the world bring their “A” game to the biggest stage. I just don’t know if I’m burned out or something.


I feel the same way. I've watched none of it.

I've been watching Pam and Tommy on Hulu, and watched The Book and Boba Fett aka The Mandalorian season 2.5 instead.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I feel the same way. I've watched none of it.
> 
> I've been watching Pam and Tommy on Hulu, and watched The Book and Boba Fett aka The Mandalorian season 2.5 instead.


Seen their sex tape yet? 😅


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> We all are. Some less than others sure but I do think we all are.


Agreed. Last year and in 2020 we talked about the "COVID wall," and I feel like I've been periodically hitting the COVID wall over and over, whether it's parenting, work, the frustration of dealing with masks and restrictions, waiting for kid vaccines or scheduling boosters, whatever. It sucks.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna celebrating Lunar New Year...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Seen their sex tape yet? 😅


Who hasn't?! 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> We all are. Some less than others sure but I do think we all are.





Skitalets said:


> Agreed. Last year and in 2020 we talked about the "COVID wall," and I feel like I've been periodically hitting the COVID wall over and over, whether it's parenting, work, the frustration of dealing with masks and restrictions, waiting for kid vaccines or scheduling boosters, whatever. It sucks.


I feel like I’ve been taking it in stride… or more like, _lucky enough_ that the consequences so far have actually been largely beneficial to me and MrsBS. I can work remotely most of the week, same with her school, and we don’t have to deal with the public so much (dumb people generally piss me off, though I’m glad that I only have to see them outside of the house).

But still, that’s just us and our situation. I feel pretty bad for everyone who has to face the brunt of this. Got neighbors who’ve been on shaky ground for almost two years so far; friends whose businesses are getting crushed. I visited the corner store in my old neighborhood and got to speak to the owner, and he’s not very chipper anymore. There’s a sandwich shop across the street from my office, and they used to be a lunch buffet with a lot of customer traffic; but now, half the time I go there, I’m the only one.

MrsBS says that the profession she’s going into — healthcare — is getting tougher by the month, too. Personnel getting mistreated by belligerent patients, getting overworked, underpaid, and ignored by policymakers. They aren’t gonna be placated by “Heroes Work Here” slogans when so much of the public seems hell-bent on getting sicker.

Oh, and the Olympics… wtf, this ain’t no Lillehammer:










GF

On the other hand…

Covid looks like it’s getting less symptomatic and less severe;

Vaccines can be updated faster than was ever possible in human history (as my sister, last year, said would become possible);

Nasal vaccine doses are getting closer to release (I’ll bet half of my flu vaxes have been nasal) and it looks like they even work better;

Hopefully (fingers crossed) we’ll learn what we needed to learn about fixing our social system.

I guess, on balance, it’ll only get better from here. Hoping it does.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Who hasn't?! 😂


I haven't, seriously. 😑


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> It (he) was Data’s impulsive evil twin.
> View attachment 16427722


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I haven't, seriously. 😑


😕


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Bored out of my wits! 😩


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For those not following the Olympics, this guy won a skating gold medal last night.
> View attachment 16427976
> 
> Took a year off from Yale to prepare for Olympics.
> ...


It would be awesome if Yale offered him a Skating scholarship.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have this on the NATO until I can get into the Boutique to have the bracelet adjusted a little. I like my watches snug.












mav said:


>


That reminds me of a disturbing movie called the double. Quite dark


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I feel like I’ve been taking it in stride… or more like, _lucky enough_ that the consequences so far have actually been largely beneficial to me and MrsBS. I can work remotely most of the week, same with her school, and we don’t have to deal with the public so much (dumb people generally piss me off, though I’m glad that I only have to see them outside of the house).
> 
> But still, that’s just us and our situation. I feel pretty bad for everyone who has to face the brunt of this. Got neighbors who’ve been on shaky ground for almost two years so far; friends whose businesses are getting crushed. I visited the corner store in my old neighborhood and got to speak to the owner, and he’s not very chipper anymore. There’s a sandwich shop across the street from my office, and they used to be a lunch buffet with a lot of customer traffic; but now, half the time I go there, I’m the only one.
> 
> ...


Many of my doctor/nurse friends are seriously considering quitting and changing professions. One has lost count of how many patients has died under his watch since last year. He said that their deaths were entirely preventable, some were in denial, while others demanded unproven, unauthorized meds, cursed at and threatened him when he's unable to provide it. And this is here in LA, where almost 85% of us are vaxxed. I can't imagine what it's like elsewhere in the country where conspiracy whackos are running amuck.

But on the bright side, hopefully COVID's end is nearing. Mask mandates are started to be lifted here.

The absolute worst thing that happened during this pandemic was that it, the virus, masks, vaccines, even the origins, were politicized and weaponized. I think that will be COVID's legacy and there are much harder things to try to figure out and fix here than trying to eradicate a virus.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Bored out of my wits! 😩
> View attachment 16428824


Want to borrow my library of Jenna pics?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> I feel like I’ve been taking it in stride… or more like, _lucky enough_ that the consequences so far have actually been largely beneficial to me and MrsBS. I can work remotely most of the week, same with her school, and we don’t have to deal with the public so much (dumb people generally piss me off, though I’m glad that I only have to see them outside of the house).
> 
> But still, that’s just us and our situation. I feel pretty bad for everyone who has to face the brunt of this. Got neighbors who’ve been on shaky ground for almost two years so far; friends whose businesses are getting crushed. I visited the corner store in my old neighborhood and got to speak to the owner, and he’s not very chipper anymore. There’s a sandwich shop across the street from my office, and they used to be a lunch buffet with a lot of customer traffic; but now, half the time I go there, I’m the only one.
> 
> ...


I left work in May 2020 due to the stresses of COVID. I worked in the Disability sector and management's expectations were extreme to say the least. I turned 60 later that year and have also lost my Mother, broken both my shoulder and back (back still not healed) and dealing with the isolation of being virtually housebound.

I bought a ton of watches on a whim for no other reason than that they appealed to me on that day. I will be selling most of them once I'm "fixed", whenever that may be.

The only great purchase was my Omega Speedmaster 3861. Oh and maybe the Seiko Tuna.

My wife was going to retire on disability but decided she needed to work, which I support her in, but I have really retired, so no more watches (hopefully) for me until the Boutique tells me my Sub-Date has arrived, but frankly I'm not holding my breath.

On a positive note, my wife, family and friends think I'm very resilient, I guess being born 6 weeks premature, having a bit of a **** childhood with PTSD from verbal and physical abuse by a Stepfather has made me tough.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Want to borrow my library of Jenna pics?


Gf.

Here's a sample.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Here's a sample.
> View attachment 16429266


What can I say, you're a good friend 😉


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Pete26 said:


> I have this on the NATO until I can get into the Boutique to have the bracelet adjusted a little. I like my watches snug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven’t seen it, but it’s based on Dostoevsky’s novella, which is good! (And dark.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Want to borrow my library of Jenna pics?


And do what with them?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Skitalets said:


> I haven’t seen it, but it’s based on Dostoevsky’s novella, which is good! (And dark.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It is very good


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Met my cardiogist today-what an awesome guy. We had a great visit. He switched up some meds, gave me some "orders," and set me up for a stress test. 

I also had a CT cardiac calcium test. I scored 20 (10-100 is "mild"). 

So two weeks post freak-out and I'm feeling better  ordered new swim goggles and a new pair of tri shorts so i can get back in the pool ASAP.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got my Visconti **** Sapiens Bronze Age back! I bought a little while ago and the nib was unusable - dry and skippy. Now it writes buttery-smooth!

Nice hefty pen made from basaltic lava from Mt. Etna apparently.

The F nib is almost as broad as the F nib on my MB Ferrari — which is like a medium. But I’ll make it work.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hahaha, it got censored!!!

I guess I have to write “HomoSapiens”.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Got my Visconti **** Sapiens Bronze Age back! I bought a little while ago and the nib was unusable - dry and skippy. Now it writes buttery-smooth!
> 
> Nice hefty pen made from basaltic lava from Mt. Etna apparently.
> 
> The F nib is almost as broad as the F nib on my MB Ferrari — which is like a medium. But I’ll make it work.


The censor is hilarious. 

On the other hand, love the pen! I have a few Visconti fountain pens, all under the $300 mark. Haven’t had an issue with the nib that you had though. Glad it was resolved! I have a homosapiens ballpoint!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> We all are. Some less than others sure but I do think we all are.


totally agree - 2years of covid strain and we all have covid brain fog


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just finished the 5th episode of the BofBF. She used to date a Jawa!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> The censor is hilarious.
> 
> On the other hand, love the pen! I have a few Visconti fountain pens, all under the $300 mark. Haven’t had an issue with the nib that you had though. Glad it was resolved! I have a homosapiens ballpoint!


Just have one FP now. Heard of how nice Pelikan is. Now reading about you and Sapp singing praises for Visconti. Should i fall down that rabbit hole?

most likely i wont. Happy with the bunch i have.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This rabbit hole is enough


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> totally agree - 2years of covid strain and we all have covid brain fog


I used the brain fog excuse in one contract negotiation. Hehe.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> totally agree - 2years of covid strain and we all have covid brain fog


Hosea 4:6


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hosea 4:6


wow PF - impressive 
how do you apply that profound verse to this context?
in all seriousness as there's something deep n meaningful there, me thinks


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Morning gents, hope everyone’s Friday/weekend is off to a good start!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Buschyfor3 said:


> Morning gents, hope everyone’s Friday/weekend is off to a good start!


Watching some skeleton over breakfast. Almost forgetting how bummed I was when I posted yesterday.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> wow PF - impressive
> how do you apply that profound verse to this context?
> in all seriousness as there's something deep n meaningful there, me thinks


Proverbs 6:12-19


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Watching some skeleton over breakfast. Almost forgetting how bummed I was when I posted yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 16430124


The skeleton is wild. Honestly, I just want to know how the conversation went down when this event was created:

"Y'know, I have an idea. What if we took the luge... and did it face first instead?" 

"You have my attention, go on..." 


Hope you're on the up and up today good sir!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hosea 4:6


I was talking about this with a colleague this week. He goes, "We need to get the information out there, man! How can we squash all the lies?" I reminded him that it's baked into the Constitution, right there in the First Amendment, and how my own dad dedicated over fifty years of his life to that exact mission. But now we're getting continually blasted with "alternative facts" and Sharpie hurricane maps and other calculated stupidity. Dammit, I'm mad again.

Relevant podcast episode posted earlier this week (I haven't listened to it yet, and I'm kinda nervous):








Threats to Democracy in the U.S. and Abroad (with Jim Swift) - Utterly Moderate Network - Omny.fm


A FIVE-ALARM FIRE for AMERICAN DEMOCRACY The warning signs of serious decline for many democracies worldwide are “flashing red.” In the U.S., we may be on the verge of the “greatest political and constitutional crisis since the Civil War” and quite possibly the “suspension of American democracy...




omny.fm




Apple Podcasts link: ‎Utterly Moderate Network: Threats to Democracy in the U.S. and Abroad (with Jim Swift) on Apple Podcasts

So where is our free press going? It's getting bought up by hedge funds, with one of them, Alden, being notable for closing newsrooms and slashing budgets and personnel. Alden has taken aim at my dad's former employer (who already had pushed him into early retirement with their own cost-cutting plans). "Vulture investing" indeed.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Buschyfor3 said:


> The skeleton is wild. Honestly, I just want to know how the conversation went down when this event was created:
> 
> "Y'know, I have an idea. What if we took the luge... and did it face first instead?"
> 
> ...


Sometimes I think a lot of sports were born over beers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

NASA's releasing their first calibration image from the James Webb Space Telescope this morning:








NASA to Discuss Webb Telescope Progress, Mirror Alignment


NASA will hold a media teleconference at 11 a.m. EST on Friday, Feb. 11, to share progress made in the early stages of aligning the James Webb Space Telescope’s mirrors.




www.nasa.gov


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Never been tobogganing before?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/wholesome/comments/sp8who


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Me and the little man holding down the fort while MrsBS is out doing clinic observations.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Just have one FP now. Heard of how nice Pelikan is. Now reading about you and Sapp singing praises for Visconti. Should i fall down that rabbit hole?
> 
> most likely i wont. Happy with the bunch i have.


Visconti makes beautiful pens but some say they have QC issues with their nibs. It’s true that they are not that consistent.

Of the 3 V pens I have, 2 needed work.

As far as rabbit holes, it’s not bad. Way cheaper than watches! For example, a grail pen might cost you $1000. A grail watch $50000.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> NASA's releasing their first calibration image from the James Webb Space Telescope this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GF

Remember that this telescope has 18 mirror segments unlike Hubble's single mirror, right? What they did was get an initial mosaic of a single star using the images from all the mirrors, and figure out which image segment came from which mirror. Next steps are to re-aim the mirrors and then adjust each mirror segment's focus over the next few months.

As it stands now, it's going well — all the mirrors are aimed pretty closely together (none of them are way out of whack), so the target star is fully present in the current mosaic.

Explanation with video here:




__





Photons Received: Webb Sees Its First Star – 18 Times – James Webb Space Telescope







blogs.nasa.gov


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Just finished the 5th episode of the BofBF. She used to date a Jawa!


They're VERY furry.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Just have one FP now. Heard of how nice Pelikan is. Now reading about you and Sapp singing praises for Visconti. Should i fall down that rabbit hole?
> 
> most likely i wont. Happy with the bunch i have.


If you do, I think they have some great affordable fountain pens in the $1-200 range!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Sometimes I think a lot of sports were born over beers.


I think that's how triathlon got started.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I think that's how triathlon got started.


I think that's true -- three military guys were shyt-talking about what's harder, running vs biking vs swimming, so they got stupid and said, "hey let's do them all in a row!" 🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Was just video chatting with my son and he said he misses his model Gundams, so I took some shots for him and though why not share them here.
All taken with my D5 with a 200mm f/4 macro at ISO51200. And no, that ISO isn't a typo. 😁


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Okay this is NUTS! 😱









Macallan Debuts Its Oldest Whisky Ever With A $125,000 81-Year-Old Single Malt


Ancient aged.




hiconsumption.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Was just video chatting with my son and he said he misses his model Gundams, so I took some shots for him and though why not share them here.
> All taken with my D5 with a 200mm f/4 macro at ISO51200. And no, that ISO isn't a typo.
> 
> View attachment 16431129
> ...


Epic!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Okay this is NUTS! 😱
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! And we thought we were silly for buying the 20-year for $500.

(edit) Whatcha wanna bet that the real story was, "Hey boss, we knocked down this old door in the back and there's a barrel that's all dusty..."


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Almost all the Littles seeking refuge from mom's vacuum cleaner!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Need to attend a seminar to keep my lawyer license. Have to be onscreen from 7am to 530pm for four consecutive saturdays.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Need to attend a seminar to keep my lawyer license. Have to be onscreen from 7am to 530pm for four consecutive saturdays.
> View attachment 16431436


Don't pull a Toobin...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't pull a Toobin...


Nobody’s pullin’ my toobin


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Nobody’s pullin’ my toobin


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@5959HH and any other docs here -- have you heard of noise-cancelling earphones actually aggravating hearing problems? I'll swear up and down that my Airpod Pros are making my ears ring. I just finished my workday here at home where it's dead silent, and after using mine for a good while in a couple meetings and watching YT, my ears are ringing like I just got home from the club.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Odd.... I just ran across the notion of a California Dial, though it apparently dates back to 1934 or so and doesn't have much to do with California.

So fugly at first I thought it was a joke.

Anyone have a fondness for them or a specific reason why they shouldn't be smashed with a hammer on sight???

PS: Sappie and Pongster, I can only assume you've both owned many during your horological travels, and have your reasons, so no offense.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Danger, Will Robinson! Danger!


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Odd.... I just ran across the notion of a California Dial, though it apparently dates back to 1934 or so and doesn't have much to do with California.
> 
> So fugly at first I thought it was a joke.
> 
> ...


They are a love it or hate it thing, I think. I’m in the love it crowd, but I still hate a lot of specific California dial watches. Nomos’s upside-down one comes to mind (some of them in orange). 

I just got the Serica 4512 with this dial this week and I’m in love. Perfect implementation of the type IMHO, doesn’t call too much attention to the quirks of the dial.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Almost all the Littles seeking refuge from mom's vacuum cleaner!
> View attachment 16431284


How many in your brood?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Odd.... I just ran across the notion of a California Dial, though it apparently dates back to 1934 or so and doesn't have much to do with California.
> 
> So fugly at first I thought it was a joke.
> 
> ...


Nope, not me. Don’t like ‘em.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sorry to hear that.


Already got my fair share of pullin’ this week. Time to rest.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

WUS break


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> WUS break
> View attachment 16431702


A coffee break for sure, you seem a little jittery


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> How many in your brood?!?


Right now...5 and one on the way.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Odd.... I just ran across the notion of a California Dial, though it apparently dates back to 1934 or so and doesn't have much to do with California.
> 
> So fugly at first I thought it was a joke.
> 
> ...


I like ‘em. I use one pretty frequently as my AW dial. Rolex (or whoever) marketed it as “error-proof”, and I can vouch for myself making fewer mistakes reading it than I have with all-identical indices.

Someone put up a well-researched thread a year or two ago.









"California": The definitive history of a...


I have never liked very much the roman numbers on the dials. And, for that reason, I have never wanted to get a watch with the so-called California dial (with half arabic numerals, and half roman numerals). But I have always wondered the reason why this combination. Several proposals...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I like ‘em. I use one pretty frequently as my AW dial. Rolex (or whoever) marketed it as “error-proof”, and I can vouch for myself making fewer mistakes reading it than I have with all-identical indices.
> 
> Someone put up a well-researched thread a year or two ago.
> 
> ...


Edited: My reading comprehension is very poor tonight. 

Anyhow, I liked this thread. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Right now...5 and one on the way.


You guys are good people!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> @5959HH and any other docs here -- have you heard of noise-cancelling earphones actually aggravating hearing problems? I'll swear up and down that my Airpod Pros are making my ears ring. I just finished my workday here at home where it's dead silent, and after using mine for a good while in a couple meetings and watching YT, my ears are ringing like I just got home from the club.


I’m completely unfamiliar with AirPod Pros but depends on the decibel levels generated. Anything in excess of 85dB for any length of time can be detrimental, especially if associated with levels that cause tinnitus.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Danger, Will Robinson! Danger!
> View attachment 16431523


Will actually be in the area for the 1st week of June. Missing it by a a bit. I could have asked her a question.

Me: Hi Jenna! Have you heard of OoO?
Jenna: Security! Code orange!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Hmm. Shouldn't California dials actually have the Romans on the left side instead of the bottom, VII through XII that is?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I’m completely unfamiliar with AirPod Pros but depends on the decibel levels generated. Anything in excess of 85dB for any length of time can be detrimental, especially if associated with levels that cause tinnitus.


Their trick — which is awesome in theory and in use — is they listen to outside noise and then generate an inverted waveform to actively cancel out the noise before it reaches your ears. And it really _seems_ to work, because noisy places like the subway or walking alongside the highway become downright pleasant. I can leave the volume at maybe 50-60% and listen to my podcasts just fine.

But today, at home, in my dead-silent office that registers maybe 45dB on my watch, after wearing them while I was online and doing work calls, I realized that my ears are ringing. Ringing like I came home from a loud night out at the club. They’re still ringing right now and it’s bedtime.

I got in touch with Apple Support and I’ve got an appointment at the store tomorrow afternoon. They’ll check them and make sure they’re working properly. We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Their trick — which is awesome in theory and in use — is they listen to outside noise and then generate an inverted waveform to actively cancel out the noise before it reaches your ears. And it really _seems_ to work, because noisy places like the subway or walking alongside the highway become downright pleasant. I can leave the volume at maybe 50-60% and listen to my podcasts just fine.
> 
> But today, at home, in my dead-silent office that registers maybe 45dB on my watch, after wearing them while I was online and doing work calls, I realized that my ears are ringing. Ringing like I came home from a loud night out at the club. They’re still ringing right now and it’s bedtime.
> 
> I got in touch with Apple Support and I’ve got an appointment at the store tomorrow afternoon. They’ll check them and make sure they’re working properly. We’ll see how it goes.


Never had a problem wearing them for even prolonged period of time. Mind you I usually listen to music at about 80% volume too so that's even louder than what you do.

Admittedly I've never used iPods before so no direct experience there. Only used B&O E8s (all three generations) and currently the Sony wf-1000xm4.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Seminar done. Three more saturdays to go. 10 and a half hours. Whew.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Their trick — which is awesome in theory and in use — is they listen to outside noise and then generate an inverted waveform to actively cancel out the noise before it reaches your ears. And it really _seems_ to work, because noisy places like the subway or walking alongside the highway become downright pleasant. I can leave the volume at maybe 50-60% and listen to my podcasts just fine.
> 
> But today, at home, in my dead-silent office that registers maybe 45dB on my watch, after wearing them while I was online and doing work calls, I realized that my ears are ringing. Ringing like I came home from a loud night out at the club. They’re still ringing right now and it’s bedtime.
> 
> I got in touch with Apple Support and I’ve got an appointment at the store tomorrow afternoon. They’ll check them and make sure they’re working properly. We’ll see how it goes.


The last speaker in our seminar today seemed to have an issue with her noise cancelling device. I dont exactly know the science. But all of us were muted and the noise was coming from her. So she took our her headphones and external mic, just used the mic of the laptop and it was fine.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> You guys are good people!


It's 85% my wife, 15% me. I have no idea why my wife picked a Schlub like me. 

In "restoring faith in humanity" news:

Yesterday mrsithardin texted me she was wiped out. A trip to the ER for one of our 5 yr Olds turned into an 8 hr visit (he got sent home from school and had indicated self-harm so we are required to take him for an evaluation). 

My boss said I could work remote the rest of the day so I packed up and headed home so she could get a nap. 

On the way home...I flatted (right rear tire) on one of the busiest sections of highway. Got pulled over onto the shoulder. 

As I was texting roadside assistance a VW altrak pulls up behind me and a young man gets out. He goes to my passenger side window.

"Do you have a spare?"
"Yes, but it's OK. I've got roadside assistance."

With a beaming smile he responds "gimme two minutes." He pulls out a modular floor jack and an impact gun and in the speed/skill that would get him a pit crew tryout he changes my tire.

Just then mrsithardin pulls up. She gets out and gives him a hug. I shake his hand and get his number so we can buy him dinner next week.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> It's 85% my wife, 15% me. I have no idea why my wife picked a Schlub like me.
> 
> In "restoring faith in humanity" news:
> 
> ...


Good things happen to good people bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Divots give one of the best feelings! Shot an 88 today… still need to work on my short game and putting


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Driving today we passed the Rolex A.D. 

"Hey kids, there's dad's favorite store in the whole world!"
_mrsithardin rolls her eyes_
_M, age 5, from the backseat_

"It's MY favorite store too, dad!"
_mrsithardin looks at me concerned_


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This is what I ran over in the middle of the road that caused my flat. 3" gash in the tire.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Divots give one of the best feelings! Shot an 88 today… still need to work on my short game and putting


Nice! Did you spin it back to the cup?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16433214
> 
> 
> This is what I ran over in the middle of the road that caused my flat. 3" gash in the tire.


Post that in r/whatisthisthing and somebody will know exactly what it's supposed to be fastening.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Never had a problem wearing them for even prolonged period of time. Mind you I usually listen to music at about 80% volume too so that's even louder than what you do.
> 
> Admittedly I've never used iPods before so no direct experience there. Only used B&O E8s (all three generations) and currently the Sony wf-1000xm4.
> 
> View attachment 16431943


Turns out that mine were actually defective.

The Apple guy took them in the back and did some testing. I asked how they can test these things, and he explained it like this: They've got a sound-isolation box, and a receiver that the earphone attaches to. Then they play a specific ambient noise into the box, and then measure the output response from the earphone.

Both of mine failed the test, so they gave me a new pair, free and clear. Now I've got two complete sets of extra tips, too. I'll stop using them altogether for a few days and see if the ringing subsides (fingers crossed; my hearing has gotten back to "normal" in the past).

Pictured is what's remaining of each earphone's individual packaging.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Coffee, anyone?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice! Did you spin it back to the cup?


Unfortunately a two putt, but an easy par!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Coffee, anyone?
> View attachment 16433723


Equal cup size, but one is a little crooked. 😅


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> *Many of my doctor/nurse friends are seriously considering quitting and changing professions.* One has lost count of how many patients has died under his watch since last year. He said that their deaths were entirely preventable, some were in denial, while others demanded unproven, unauthorized meds, cursed at and threatened him when he's unable to provide it. And this is here in LA, where almost 85% of us are vaxxed. I can't imagine what it's like elsewhere in the country where conspiracy whackos are running amuck.


^This
I had seven (extended) family members in the health care sector early 2020. Today? _Two. _
And about a third of my co-workers (at senior/director positions, anyway) are ex-practitioners, most having joined the company within the past 18 months. Good healers, and good-hearted people each one of them. Just couldn't take the $#!T anymore. One likened it to treating chronic addiction, and the oft infuriating cycle of hopelessness and frustration trying to "save" those seemingly resigned to destroy _themselves_. But what can one do when the "drug" is stupidity? Or worse yet, _pride_?

@Panerol Forte you were 99% on point, my friend. But as I mentioned previously (on another topic), the outcome is often sad but always predictable--Hosea 8:7

The latest viral sensation. Well, _former _sensation. Helluva "mic drop" though. They really loved him on Faux Fox News! Then again, his wife and four children probably did too. 😒 

@BarracksSi if you can give Mrs. BSi one silver lining, it's that the field will (likely) never be as bad as it's been in the past year. If she can survive in this environment, the "normal crazy" will feel like PTO by comparison.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Odd.... I just ran across the notion of a California Dial, though it apparently dates back to 1934 or so and doesn't have much to do with California.
> 
> So fugly at first I thought it was a joke.
> 
> Anyone have a fondness for them or a specific reason why they shouldn't be smashed with a hammer on sight???


Don't quite hate them, but certainly don't "get" them, and can't imagine ever owning one (or wanting to). 

But the far more important question is which of _these two _is most (un)worthy of a date with Thor's Canale's hammer? 


















And no, Stephen, don't even think about posting this in any part of your reply:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Driving today we passed the Rolex A.D.
> 
> "Hey kids, there's dad's favorite store in the whole world!"
> _mrsithardin rolls her eyes
> ...


Though I'm certain Mrs. Hayz would side with your better half here, IMHO that's damn fine parenting on your part 

Glad you're feeling better too, bro!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Another lovely oddity from the vault, getting some long overdue wrist time.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

hmm....

now what have we here?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> @Panerol Forte you were 99% on point, my friend. But as I mentioned previously (on another topic), the outcome is often sad but always predictable--Hosea 8:7


Jeremiah 14:14


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Jeremiah 14:14


Am reminded of a back and forth (and back and forth) i had with a mentor once.

once, we were exchanging Bible verses in our pleadings. another time, we were quoting Rubaiyat to each other.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> hmm....
> 
> now what have we here?
> 
> View attachment 16434035


A college ring?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Turns out that mine were actually defective.


I thought as much.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Getting ready for the last game of the season.









Go Rams!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Getting ready for the last game of the season.
> View attachment 16434455
> 
> 
> Go Rams!


Getting ready for a different kind of game.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Those two games can go together bros


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

It’s OBJ time! Let’s go Rams!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

6.5 hours to go









happy valentine’s day here already


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16434673


Fascinating. Explain this to me, cuz it looks like a three hander (but cannot be, right?).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Fascinating. Explain this to me, cuz it looks like a three hander (but cannot be, right?).


It’s seiko’s first chronograph. Manual wound. No sub-dial. No running seconds. Monopusher.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Here’s another chronograph. With two pushers and subdials.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> But the far more important question is which of _these two _is most (un)worthy of a date with Thor's Canale's hammer?


I'm not sure if you own these or are considering them.... and/or are trying to bait me into a setup for a classic Purple Hazing, lol.

Thus, a bit nervously, I'd offer:

View attachment 16434017


What's not to like with the Stowa?

I don't generally wear em that plain, but we both de-badge our autos from time-to-time, so it's almost flawless if you're going for simplicity

Sure, a no-date version would make it perfect, but that's a small nitpick to be sure.

As for the Hermes:

View attachment 16434018


Not my cup of tea.

I can't quite figure out which part hurts my eyes more because there's no place to rest them for more than a moment. Every time my eyes land somewhere, they really don't like what's staring back at them.

Interestingly, there's not a specifically flawed feature that particularly annoys me, they just don't seem to all belong on the same watch.

Could just be me, I'm far from fashion to be sure.



Purple Hayz said:


> And no, Stephen, don't even think about posting this in any part of your reply:
> View attachment 16434024


Okay.... where can I find this clock?

If it's not absurdly priced it will make a hysterical gift for my teenage daughter, LOL


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> A college ring?


Ha! Had to go back and look at photo to see how you got that. Anyway, good eye, sir.










Maybe one day I'll post one of me in full pads


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm not sure if you own these or are considering them.... and/or are trying to bait me into a setup for a classic Purple Hazing, lol.
> 
> Thus, a bit nervously, I'd offer:
> 
> ...



No hazing today I promise. And no don't own either just wanted to see where you fell in the whole "proper orientation of radial-dial indices" debate, which is, apparently, also a thing WIS argue about (didn't know this until recently). IIRC it's a question of "proper form" (all hour markers in same orientation about the center point) vs. convenience/function (easier to read numbers that aren't upside down).


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> It’s seiko’s first chronograph. Manual wound. No sub-dial. No running seconds. Monopusher.


Very cool. So the (traditional) "seconds hand" is the secondary timekeeper, and tracks minutes only when the cam/clutch is engaged? How do you reset vs. stop/restart?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Those two games can go together bros


I don't have football coverage here, so I had to make do with No Time To Die.
Can't say I focused on the movie at all though... mahjong with my parents needs full-on concentration else I'll lose BIG! 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> It’s seiko’s first chronograph. Manual wound. No sub-dial. No running seconds. Monopusher.


What's the point then? Designed to time 100M dash only?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Very cool. So the (traditional) "seconds hand" is the secondary timekeeper, and tracks minutes only when the cam/clutch is engaged? How do you reset vs. stop/restart?


The central seconds hand is the chronograph seconds hand. The hour and minute hands move even when chronograph not engaged. Start, stop and reset are all controlled by the pusher at 2 o clock.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> What's the point then? Designed to time 100M dash only?


Not sure if that was the design. Or minutes will be tracked by moving the outer bidirectional bezel.

good thing for me, anything important i need timed doesnt last a minute.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Not sure if that was the design. Or minutes will be tracked by moving the outer bidirectional bezel.
> 
> good thing for me, anything important i need timed doesnt last a minute.


You do realize it takes 3 minutes to cook an instant noodle right? 😜


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Not sure if that was the design. Or minutes will be tracked by moving the outer bidirectional bezel.
> 
> good thing for me, anything important i need timed doesnt last a minute.


Damn. Seems like a lot of movement engineering for comparatively little payoff. I wonder why Seiko opted to do this. Cool (and historically significant) piece either way, of course.

p.s. pretty sure they have a pill for that now, though I've always found copious amount of alcohol a reasonably adequate solution.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Double post


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> No hazing today I promise. And no don't own either just wanted to see where you fell in the whole "proper orientation of radial-dial indices" debate, which is, apparently, also a thing WIS argue about (didn't know this until recently). IIRC it's a question of "proper form" (all hour markers in same orientation about the center point) vs. convenience/function (easier to read numbers that aren't upside down).


Ah, I missed the point entirely. But, in my defense I've had a headache since the moment I awoke.

I hadn't really thought about it too much in the past, but upon quick review of my collection it occurs to me that I've side-stepped the issue quite nicely... almost all of them use indices rather than numerals.

The exceptions are the Tudor Bronze and Rolex Explorer, with only the 3-6-9 and a Maurice Lacroix (Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Jours Rétrogrades Tonneau MP6119) that I know you would like. It's all Roman Numerals, which don't seem to trigger the otherwise irritation of being upside down on the lower half of the dial.

As I'm sure you would imagine, I'm otherwise not found of the upside down "proper orientation" that I'm sure many will argue about with the same gravity and seriousness as the national debt.

If that was the only issue with the Hermes I'd likely have mentioned it, but there's just so much going on there... it's like a "school of fish" defense for any one particular annoyance.

All of that said, I wouldn't criticize any one else for preferring their numeration that way. Strictly a matter of personal preference in my book.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You do realize it takes 3 minutes to cook an instant noodle right? 😜


My wife loves noodles. Good thing, i dont.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Damn. Seems like a lot of movement engineering for comparatively little payoff. I wonder why Seiko opted to do this. Cool (and historically significant) piece either way, of course.
> 
> p.s. pretty sure they have a pill for that now, though I've always found copious amount of alcohol a reasonably adequate solution.


It was their first. I suppose they improved pretty much with the 6138/6139 a few years later.

“copious amount of alcohol consumption” was the favorite phrase of a dear friend.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My wife loves noodles. Good thing, i dont.


If Mrs Pong loves noodles this is a good choice - https://shopee.ph/Japan’s-Marutai-Non-fry-Ramen-2-3servings-i.39466759.4737602384
One of the better ones, at least as far as instant noodles go.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Here’s another chronograph. With two pushers and subdials.
> View attachment 16435205


Haha -- you say it like "oh, just another chronograph, nothing special".


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I don't have football coverage here, so I had to make do with No Time To Die.


I've got it downloaded and I still haven't watched it. MrsBS is totally uninterested in Bond, and I usually leave myself available to her asking for help with schoolwork.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I thought as much.


Yeah, I wonder how they could be defective in the first place, too. It _seems_ like the audio processing should take care of everything, but maybe they're just too complicated.

I'm still noticing some ringing in my ears, too, coming up on 48 hours without wearing them. I hope it's all mental at this point because I'm trying to remember how bad it was prior to getting them (I've had mild ringing for a long time thanks to being in band). I got an audiogram done sometime last year, and I'm considering getting another one to see if there's a measurable change.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Stopped by the AD yesterday on the way home from the tire shop. Not the best idea the Friday before Valentine's Day  Super busy. But it was some fun people watching.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, I wonder how they could be defective in the first place, too. It _seems_ like the audio processing should take care of everything, but maybe they're just too complicated.


It's not hard to imagine - I'm actually on my second Xperia Pro-I. The first one I got developed a water condensation under the primary lens just a couple days after I got it brand-new. Granted I rinsed the phone under a running tap every time I came home but given the WR rating (IP65/68) it shouldn't have happened. Sony replaced the phone with a new one of course and it's been fine since. But it shouldn't have happened in the first place.

Manufacturing just isn't what they used to be, not even when it comes to these so called "premium products".


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Rams blue today!


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Got my Visconti **** Sapiens Bronze Age back! I bought a little while ago and the nib was unusable - dry and skippy. Now it writes buttery-smooth!
> 
> Nice hefty pen made from basaltic lava from Mt. Etna apparently.
> 
> The F nib is almost as broad as the F nib on my MB Ferrari — which is like a medium. But I’ll make it work.


I missed this earlier, looks fantastic. 

I got a concrete fountain pen from 22STUDIO a couple of years ago and love it. I imagine lava would be a nice texture for a pen body based on that experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ha! Had to go back and look at photo to see how you got that. Anyway, good eye, sir.
> View attachment 16435251
> 
> 
> ...


ND class ring?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Go RAMS!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was that 50Cent? He wasnt on the list.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Is eminem the rooney rule compliance?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> If Mrs Pong loves noodles this is a good choice - https://shopee.ph/Japan’s-Marutai-Non-fry-Ramen-2-3servings-i.39466759.4737602384
> One of the better ones, at least as far as instant noodles go.
> View attachment 16435456


She’s into Korean stuff. Both noodles and TV shows.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bengals showing why they are a 2nd half team.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Looking for a fancy pen for use at work. I have to use red ink (it's a compliance thing), so I want a rollerball that I can get red refills for. 

I'm just tired of using G2s, etc. And want to treat myself. Saw some really cool Visconti, but I'm not seeing red refills for them-just blue & black.

Is there a compatible refill that I can get in red? Any other brands you'd recommend?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Looking for a fancy pen for use at work. I have to use red ink (it's a compliance thing), so I want a rollerball that I can get red refills for.
> 
> I'm just tired of using G2s, etc. And want to treat myself. Saw some really cool Visconti, but I'm not seeing red refills for them-just blue & black.
> 
> Is there a compatible refill that I can get in red? Any other brands you'd recommend?


Fountain pen with red ink! Such a variety of inks to choose from when you use bottled ink.

And once you get used to it, it isn’t a bother. Ink converters or piston-filler pens have greater ink capacity than rollerball refills.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

At least, the SB didnt disappoint. Playing to the same theme as the divisional round and championship.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> At least, the SB didnt disappoint. Playing to the same theme as the divisional round and championship.


After what Stan Kroenke did to St. Louis...seeing him touch that trophy makes me sick.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

You guys like the halftime show? 50Cent wasn’t even on the marquis!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You guys like the halftime show? 50Cent wasn’t even on the marquis!


Maybe they were driving to the venue and Dr Dre just asked him if he wanted to join. And he said, why not.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Short and amusing clip of Jay Leno explaining why he never owned a Ferrari.

Sounds similar to some of the AD complaints you hear about with watches.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You guys like the halftime show? 50Cent wasn’t even on the marquis!


I thought it was pretty good! Seemed to fit the LA/Inglewood vibe …. And GO RAMS!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Rams werent able to cover the plus 4.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

That XP.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> You guys like the halftime show? 50Cent wasn’t even on the marquis!


I thought it was great! Not gonna displace Prince as the best ever (who can?) but it was solid. And daggone, Mary J. Blige can _sing_.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

It’s official, the Korean half of the family all have covid. Most likely from the youngest son, who would’ve brought it home from school. He was sick first, starting only a couple days ago (Thursday or Friday, I think) so everyone else got tested as soon as they could. I think everyone’s vaxxed (including the kiddos) and they’re feeling like a flu — achey, fever, congested, etc. They’re quarantining for 7 days aside from Mom; she’s at dialysis now, right on schedule, so there must be a protocol for covid-positive patients.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought it was great! Not gonna displace Prince as the best ever (who can?) but it was solid. And daggone, Mary J. Blige can _sing_.


Mary J is the bomb!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> It’s official, the Korean half of the family all have covid. Most likely from the youngest son, who would’ve brought it home from school. He was sick first, starting only a couple days ago (Thursday or Friday, I think) so everyone else got tested as soon as they could. I think everyone’s vaxxed (including the kiddos) and they’re feeling like a flu — achey, fever, congested, etc. They’re quarantining for 7 days aside from Mom; she’s at dialysis now, right on schedule, so there must be a protocol for covid-positive patients.


They all in the US or Korea?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Speaking of Korea, i’m drinking soju alone.

This blueberry soju takes like cough syrup. But since I started it, I guess I have to finish it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You guys like the halftime show? 50Cent wasn’t even on the marquis!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493037684146720768


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Quick reactions to the Super Bowl…

One of the best halftime shows in recent memory, loved the whole LA/Inglewood vibe.

The NFL really needs to intervene on these missed calls, like that nasty offensive PI on that touchdown catch that should never have been. Huge controversy if the Bengals won.

Sad that OBJ went down with a knee injury. The game turned at that point. I guess possible ACL? Hope he gets well.

Stafford and Kupp literally willed the Rams to a score on their last series.

Aaron Donald is a beast, greatest defensive lineman IMO.

And Burrow did his best impersonation of Jimmy G with that wild fling at the end. 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Quick reactions to the Super Bowl…
> 
> One of the best halftime shows in recent memory, loved the whole LA/Inglewood vibe.
> 
> ...


There was a great case for Donald as MVP. That TFL on the 3rd and 1 was crucial.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Well, it may not be a TFL. Maybe no gain.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> It’s official, the Korean half of the family all have covid. Most likely from the youngest son, who would’ve brought it home from school. He was sick first, starting only a couple days ago (Thursday or Friday, I think) so everyone else got tested as soon as they could. I think everyone’s vaxxed (including the kiddos) and they’re feeling like a flu — achey, fever, congested, etc. They’re quarantining for 7 days aside from Mom; she’s at dialysis now, right on schedule, so there must be a protocol for covid-positive patients.


I hope they all have mild symptoms (if symptoms at all) and recover quickly!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Quick reactions to the Super Bowl…
> 
> One of the best halftime shows in recent memory, loved the whole LA/Inglewood vibe.
> 
> ...


Missed face mask on Ramsay that led to a TD. There weren’t any “judgment” (I.e., only delay of game/false start calls, no PIs, holdings, etc.) flags until under 2 mins left! 

What a fun game to watch, and happy it was in LA, too. My only rams jersey is a Goff jersey (lol), will almost definitely be getting a Donald jersey. Big Cooper Kupp fan, but I feel like Donald deserved that mvp!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Missed face mask on Ramsay that led to a TD. There weren’t any “judgment” (I.e., only delay of game/false start calls, no PIs, holdings, etc.) flags until under 2 mins left!
> 
> What a fun game to watch, and happy it was in LA, too. My only rams jersey is a Goff jersey (lol), will almost definitely be getting a Donald jersey. Big Cooper Kupp fan, but I feel like Donald deserved that mvp!


The holding penalty on the Bengals in the red zone was I think a “make up” call for the Ramsey missed call


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> They all in the US or Korea?


In Korea, outside of Seoul.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Korea, i’m drinking soju alone.
> 
> This blueberry soju takes like cough syrup. But since I started it, I guess I have to finish it.


Yeah, you don't want to be known as a quitter!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Sad that OBJ went down with a knee injury. The game turned at that point. I guess possible ACL? Hope he gets well.


Wasn't the biggest OBJ fan when he was with the Giants - thought he was a prima donna - but it was nice to see him on a team that appreciated his talent and welcomed him into the fold. Such a big contrast after the debacle in Cleveland.

Great shot of him crying tears of joy after the game.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> ND class ring?


Wow, the kids these days still doing class rings? I felt like those were fading out 20+ years ago. Of course if you go to a big league school maybe the tradition is lingering longer.

I have a high school ring. I don't think I ever bothered for college and beyond though now I do kinda want them  Don't ever see myself wearing a ring like that though, maybe with a YG rolex DD


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> After what Stan Kroenke did to St. Louis...seeing him touch that trophy makes me sick.


You mean Kroenke righting a wrong and bringing the Rams back home to LA? You guys can have the Chargers and we can call it even. 🙂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

3 consecutive penalties in the final minutes while striving for a win. Just another example of how they've earned the moniker The Bungles over the years. Just my $.02.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Guys, we've already discussed the perspective that bi-color watches are for folks from the '70's, etc. That aside, thoughts on these two?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Guys, we've already discussed the perspective that bi-color watches are for folks from the '70's, etc. That aside, thoughts on these two?
> 
> View attachment 16436857
> 
> ...


I don't like the two-register Speedmasters based on their bulk alone. Looks fine, I wouldn't turn one down if given to me, but I wouldn't spend my own money on them.

I got to fiddle with the same Globemaster at the duty free in Toronto. I like it a LOT.

One caveat, though: The Globemaster's bracelet doesn't fold backwards very much at all. See how these two sit high on the pad? If you want to carry it in your bag or something, you need to use some sort of case where you wrap it around a cushion and close the clasp (as if it's sitting in a watch box on a pillow). You won't be able to safely just stick it in a pocket.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> Guys, we've already discussed the perspective that bi-color watches are for folks from the '70's, etc. That aside, thoughts on these two?


I'm not in agreement with that perspective, but do agree it's a delicate balance.

IMHO those two are a bit too much.... mostly because of the bezels.

Two of my two-tone watches have the advantage of NOT having a gold bezel and the other does, but it's on a strap.

I think this is key.... you can have a two-tone watch with a bold bezel _or_ a TT bracelet, but not both and you're on the "safe" side.

Examples:




























Granted, the Tudor and Rolex have a bit of gold around the bezel, but it's not the entire bezel.

At least that's my perspective.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't like the two-register Speedmasters based on their bulk alone. Looks fine, I wouldn't turn one down if given to me, but I wouldn't spend my own money on them.
> 
> I got to fiddle with the same Globemaster at the duty free in Toronto. I like it a LOT.
> 
> ...


I've already got the '57 with the gold hands only that would go if I'd get the bi-color '57, so the thickness is okay to me. It's the trade off for the type of crystals used as well as the movement.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm not in agreement with that perspective, but do agree it's a delicate balance.
> 
> IMHO those two are a bit too much.... mostly because of the bezels.
> 
> ...


I actually has the black dial sub but didn't love it, probably due to preferring a whitish dial in the mix with the gold. The Same with the Tudor, but it's also too bulky. Tonneau case just not me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Fwiw...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Guys, we've already discussed the perspective that bi-color watches are for folks from the '70's, etc. That aside, thoughts on these two?
> 
> View attachment 16436857
> 
> ...


The speedy is alright. I personally dislike all Globemasters.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> It’s official, the Korean half of the family all have covid. Most likely from the youngest son, who would’ve brought it home from school. He was sick first, starting only a couple days ago (Thursday or Friday, I think) so everyone else got tested as soon as they could. I think everyone’s vaxxed (including the kiddos) and they’re feeling like a flu — achey, fever, congested, etc. They’re quarantining for 7 days aside from Mom; she’s at dialysis now, right on schedule, so there must be a protocol for covid-positive patients.


Hopefully they get well soon.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> The speedy is alright. I personally dislike all Globemasters.


I like them, but in the back of my mind, I'd probably always hear what MrssBS said when I showed her a picture: "Hmph. Looks like a Rolex."


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wasn't the biggest OBJ fan when he was with the Giants - thought he was a prima donna - but it was nice to see him on a team that appreciated his talent and welcomed him into the fold. Such a big contrast after the debacle in Cleveland.
> 
> Great shot of him crying tears of joy after the game.
> View attachment 16436742


I'm glad he won one after being stuck with not good teams for years.

And I think the same is true for a lot of them. Stafford suffered with the Lions for years, Whitworth, Donald, Weddle, Ramsey, etc.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Any of y'all know about Tchibo coffee machines?









The Tchibo Bundle


A special limited time offer on the hottest new coffee machine. The Tchibo. The revolutionary, single-serve, Bean-To-Brew machine. Order now and get two 12 oz bags of our Whole Bean coffees. It’s a $418.98 value for just $379. Only good while supplies last, so order today.



tchibo.us


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, the kids these days still doing class rings? I felt like those were fading out 20+ years ago. Of course if you go to a big league school maybe the tradition is lingering longer.
> 
> I have a high school ring. I don't think I ever bothered for college and beyond though now I do kinda want them  Don't ever see myself wearing a ring like that though, maybe with a YG rolex DD


I’m sure it’s a pretty small percentage, but schools are definitely still doing rings. My high school didn’t, but I have one from undergrad and law school!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Guys, we've already discussed the perspective that bi-color watches are for folks from the '70's, etc. That aside, thoughts on these two?
> 
> View attachment 16436857
> 
> ...


While I'm ok with two-tone these days, I'm not a fan of either one. I agree with @StephenCanale, the gold bezels are too much.

If I was forced to pick, I'll go with the Speedmaster.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Guys, we've already discussed the perspective that bi-color watches are for folks from the '70's, etc. That aside, thoughts on these two?
> 
> View attachment 16436857
> 
> ...


I like the two-tone Speedmaster, the Globemaster...not so much.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m sure it’s a pretty small percentage, but schools are definitely still doing rings. My high school didn’t, but I have one from undergrad and law school!


Do you ever wear the law school ring?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still dressing like Grandma.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/racers-charged-by-bull-in-california-gravel-race-video/



Wild stuff!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys, my wife got me a watch for Valentine's Day!

"What kind is it?"

Guess

"Okay... uh, Rolex?"

No... Guess

"Seiko?"

No. Guess again -

"Movado?"

No --

(one of her classmates works at the PX part-time and scored this out of the clearance bin for 40 bucks  )


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you ever wear the law school ring?


Just about every day!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Just about every day!


Very cool. I'm not sure if my law school had rings that year. I would have gotten one. I still have my law school jacket -- which I don't wear.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Very cool. I'm not sure if my law school had rings that year. I would have gotten one. I still have my law school jacket -- which I don't wear.


I definitely have a lot of “swag” from both law school and college, including polos, hats, workout gear, etc. I feel like that’s a much larger market, especially in the US, than jewelry. However, I will say, Notre Dame _really_ pushed the class rings.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey guys, my wife got me a watch for Valentine's Day!
> 
> "What kind is it?"
> 
> ...


GF

MSRP $145









PX price $116:









Like I said, it was 40 bucks.

"Guess" as in "Guess what time it is 'cuz you can't see the hands worth a shyt"  And I have no idea how to use the cities on the rehaut.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Can't find it on Guess's website right now, but that's okay.

I haven't even looked until today, and tellin' ya, they're toeing the line of fakery. Everything is heavily homaged from Day-Dates to Hublot to AP ROC to RM to _Jaquet-Droz _to Breitling to Movado.









Men's Watches | GUESS


Check out our selection of stylish men's watches. Quality construction and available in a variety of colors and materials including gold, silver with metal or leather bands.




www.guess.com


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Sometimes I think a lot of sports were born over beers.











You think these guys' training regimen involves throwing a few back? This game had to come from a drunk night out on the town.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16437820
> 
> You think these guys' training regimen involves throwing a few back? This game had to come from a drunk night out on the town.


Since it's from Scotland, then yeah, I'd totally agree.

Love watching curling, though. I didn't "get it" until playing it on Nintendo64, and it got really interesting, trying to balance speed and angle with sweeping, and fitting it all into a good strategy.

It was also great fun to watch the Korean women beat Japan in the semis at Pyeongchang. 🇰🇷🇰🇷🇰🇷🇰🇷🇰🇷🇰🇷 (too bad they got beat by China yesterday; not sure if they'll make it to the medal rounds this year)


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Stopped by the AD yesterday on the way home from the tire shop. Not the best idea the Friday before Valentine's Day  Super busy. But it was some fun people watching.


All those people buying Valentine tires...nothing says romance like a firm piece of rubber.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Can't find it on Guess's website right now, but that's okay.
> 
> I haven't even looked until today, and tellin' ya, they're toeing the line of fakery. Everything is heavily homaged from Day-Dates to Hublot to AP ROC to RM to _Jaquet-Droz _to Breitling to Movado.
> 
> ...


Good thing is you don't have to "Guess" what this is homage to! 🤣


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought it was great! Not gonna displace Prince as the best ever (who can?) but it was solid. And daggone, Mary J. Blige can _sing_.


I'm not a big rap/hip hop fan, but it was a good half-time show. My son loved it.

Was a good game, too. I just hate the few flags the officials threw are what's going to be talked about. They gave Cinci a TD to open the half (a clear face mask on Cinci), then got a little ticky-tack at the end of the game after letting them play for 57 minutes. It equaled out, though. It'll be hard to string together another playoffs like this one...so many nail-biters.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> There was a great case for Donald as MVP. That TFL on the 3rd and 1 was crucial.


Agree...the last two tackles to end the Bengals' hopes was enough for me. Kupp held up his end of the deal, too, though.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> MSRP $145
> View attachment 16437774
> ...


That is definitely an … interesting … Worldtimer/chronograph mix. Couldn’t tell you how to read the three (3?) outer rings with cities on them. Is there another hour hand i’m missing? Or does the outer bezel/ring move?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> That is definitely an … interesting … Worldtimer/chronograph mix. Couldn’t tell you how to read the three (3?) outer rings with cities on them. Is there another hour hand i’m missing? Or does the outer bezel/ring move?


Nope, and nope. And the 24hr subdial is slaved to the main hands, too, so you can't use it as a second time zone.

Here's my guess:

Read your 24hr hour;
Find your local timezone on the ring;
Find the... "destination" timezone on the ring;
Count how many timezones there are between local and destination;
Add that number to the 24hr hour from step 1.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey guys, my wife got me a watch for Valentine's Day!
> 
> "What kind is it?"
> 
> ...


Who's wife?
Yes, after all, the man earns it!
Who does?
Absolutely.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Went to Zion this weekend... And I'm getting better at astrophotography!


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

delco714 said:


> Went to Zion this weekend... And I'm getting better at astrophotography!


Beautiful work!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

When Mrs Mav borrows the Daytona... 😂


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Zion was amazing!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mav said:


> When Mrs Mav borrows the Daytona...


Daymmmm stilettos pumps Loubeeees


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

delco714 said:


> Went to Zion this weekend... And I'm getting better at astrophotography!


Woah your Moon shot is AMAZING!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mav said:


> Woah your Moon shot is AMAZING!


Appreciate it! I'm so far behind all these others on the astro groups.. but they use much more advanced equipment


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> When Mrs Mav borrows the Daytona...


Yow!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Valentines gift from my lady — my first Japanese fountain pen:








Bouncy sorta-flex nib. Decent line-variation.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey guys, my wife got me a watch for Valentine's Day!
> 
> "What kind is it?"
> 
> ...


I had a Guess skeleton dial watch before. On a black leather strap. My second watch after a Timex indiglo on a stretchable band.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Who's wife?
> Yes, after all, the man earns it!
> Who does?
> Absolutely.


Since school started, she had made a few servings of bulgogi for him to make friends (part of the _jeong_ that Koreans like her often express). He kept offering to pay her back, and this time he forced the opportunity.  He asked her if she wanted a watch, and she goes, “No, I don’t like watches, but buy one for my husband.”

The good stuff, like JLC/Rolex/etc, is going to wait for some other milestone. This one’s for fun, and I’ll take it to work to use when I don’t wear my AW.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Made another watch deal. Another multi-player trade.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Nope, and nope. And the 24hr subdial is slaved to the main hands, too, so you can't use it as a second time zone.
> 
> Here's my guess:
> 
> ...


Yikes that sounds like a pain! The logic makes sense, just not intuitive for quickly telling the time. Easier to “ask Siri” (or Google , or Alexa, haha)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Went to Zion this weekend... And I'm getting better at astrophotography!


Incredible!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yikes that sounds like a pain! The logic makes sense, just not intuitive for quickly telling the time. Easier to “ask Siri” (or Google , or Alexa, haha)


That’s better than this -


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Went to Zion this weekend... And I'm getting better at astrophotography!


Beautiful! Kudos!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Took a short walk on the beach with the Mrs today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Toyed with a macro lens attachment on my phone today. Doesn't hold a candle to a real macro lens obviously but it's pretty handy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Toyed with a macro lens attachment on my phone today. Doesn't hold a candle to a real macro lens obviously but it's pretty handy.
> 
> View attachment 16438813
> 
> ...


#Godfrey
It's especially useful when it comes to 4K video streaming.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

P1ssed at Zelos. I wait for the drop. Ordered at exactly 11:00. And this is what i get. Argh.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Made another watch deal. Another multi-player trade.


Wow! Might be a good incoming then if you did a multi-watch trade for one? A holy trinity?!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Wow! Might be a good incoming then if you did a multi-watch trade for one? A holy trinity?!


A Lange? VC? Can't wait for the incoming @Sappie66 !


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Wow! Might be a good incoming then if you did a multi-watch trade for one? A holy trinity?!


Ummm…..no. Far more modest. But it is a hyped watch currently.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> A Lange? VC? Can't wait for the incoming @Sappie66 !


Nothing like that, but it is a unique piece.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

To hint at the level, I moved my Sinn 103St, Sinn 556A, and my Toki for it. Not 3 Rolexes!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nothing like that, but it is a unique piece.


Could it be...😱


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> To hint at the level, I moved my Sinn 103St, Sinn 556A, and my Toki for it. Not 3 Rolexes!


#nra
Not the Tiffany then.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Could it be...
> View attachment 16439335


That would be cool. But no.


----------



## Adrox88 (11 mo ago)

That sucks, I'm sorry. Keep an eye on the Zelos timekeepers FB page. Someone will have buyers remorse or immediately dislike it when it gets delivered. Its also a worth a shot to message Elshan. They always hold a few back at launch. If I had the cash I would have jumped on this one as well.


----------



## Adrox88 (11 mo ago)

That sucks, I'm sorry. Keep an eye on the Zelos timekeepers FB page. Someone will have buyers remorse or immediately dislike it when it gets delivered. Its also a worth a shot to message Elshan. They always hold a few back at launch. If I had the cash I would have jumped on this one as well.






Pongster said:


> P1ssed at Zelos. I wait for the drop. Ordered at exactly 11:00. And this is what i get. Argh.
> View attachment 16439122
> 
> View attachment 16439121


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gonna try something different tonight.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> That’s better than this -
> View attachment 16438605
> View attachment 16438606


That’s kinda cool, though! The caseback basically just giving you a rundown of +/- from GMT


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

(Relatively) cold weather had me craving some ramen today!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Took a short walk on the beach with the Mrs today.
> View attachment 16438780
> 
> View attachment 16438781
> ...


Beautiful captures!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Could it be...😱
> View attachment 16439335


I'll take your Rolex Tiff and raise you a Patek Tiff!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> (Relatively) cold weather had me craving some ramen today!


Ramen is perfect on a chilly day like today! I had ramen today too for lunch!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> That’s kinda cool, though! The caseback basically just giving you a rundown of +/- from GMT


unlike BSi’s piece, there is an extra step of removing the watch and turning it around. To see the time zones.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Adrox88 said:


> That sucks, I'm sorry. Keep an eye on the Zelos timekeepers FB page. Someone will have buyers remorse or immediately dislike it when it gets delivered. Its also a worth a shot to message Elshan. They always hold a few back at launch. If I had the cash I would have jumped on this one as well.


Eishan is a member here?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Ummm…..no. Far more modest. But it is a hyped watch currently.


Zelos Meteorite?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> P1ssed
> 
> unlike BSi’s piece, there is an extra step of removing the watch and turning it around. To see the time zones.


Right, but I would imagine with that piece, that’s not the main function of the watch, but more there “for fun” 

I’m not sure, I am more at ease with the time zones on the back than thrown on as an extra complication on the dial (which already has a chrono dial).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Zelos Meteorite?


Not THAT hyped!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Right, but I would imagine with that piece, that’s not the main function of the watch, but more there “for fun”
> 
> I’m not sure, I am more at ease with the time zones on the back than thrown on as an extra complication on the dial (which already has a chrono dial).


The watch is touted as a GMT world timer.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> The watch is touted as a GMT world timer.


Just kidding then


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Shaking my head...









This is just crazy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wearing this today. Much better value...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Shaking my head...
> View attachment 16441074
> 
> 
> This is just crazy.


Tbh, it makes me doubt the whole luxury goods market. The Guess watch that MrsBS’s friend gave us this week was just for kicks, and it’s entertaining enough. I certainly don’t want to stress about six figures on my wrist, let alone five, and I might hesitate about the upper fours.

I dunno. We’ll figure it out later.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Shaking my head...
> View attachment 16441074
> 
> 
> This is just crazy.


You can save a bit by going for the basic three hander with date


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Since this is the Rolex subforum


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Shaking my head...
> View attachment 16441074
> 
> 
> This is just crazy.


I do wonder what the future holds? I've always been against the idea that these values are in a bubble and that the bubble will eventually pop. That was before values really exploded. Now, I'm not so sure. 

It's difficult to fathom that in 5 years, a standard Patek be worth $1m, these AP RO's are $750K, VC Overseas for $500K, Rolexes for $100K to $250K but that's where things are headed. Will these values keep soaring and to what end? Or will they return to planet Earth one day?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> I do wonder what the future holds? I've always been against the idea that these values are in a bubble and that the bubble will eventually pop. That was before values really exploded. Now, I'm not so sure.
> 
> It's difficult to fathom that in 5 years, a standard Patek be worth $1m, these AP RO's are $750K, VC Overseas for $500K, Rolexes for $100K to $250K but that's where things are headed. Will these values keep soaring and to what end? Or will they return to planet Earth one day?


In 5 years, i will retire from watch collecting. It would be interesting if prices do reach those heights. I might be a seller by then. Or more likely, leave the decision to sell to my boys.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I do wonder what the future holds? I've always been against the idea that these values are in a bubble and that the bubble will eventually pop. That was before values really exploded. Now, I'm not so sure.
> 
> It's difficult to fathom that in 5 years, a standard Patek be worth $1m, these AP RO's are $750K, VC Overseas for $500K, Rolexes for $100K to $250K but that's where things are headed. Will these values keep soaring and to what end? Or will they return to planet Earth one day?


The chatter about how fine art sales are becoming avenues for money laundering makes me wonder how much of the money being paid for watches is dirty.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> In 5 years, i will retire from watch collecting. It would be interesting if prices do reach those heights. I might be a seller by then. Or more likely, leave the decision to sell to my boys.


I already semi-retired from watch collecting. It's hard to beat the Overseas. I can't see myself selling and like you, I'm leaving that decision to my boy, but never say never. Who wants to buy my Daytona for $10 million? 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> The chatter about how fine art sales are becoming avenues for money laundering makes me wonder how much of the money being paid for watches is dirty.


No doubt, rumor is that it's been happening for a while now at auctions.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> I already semi-retired by watch collecting. It's hard to beat the Overseas. I can't see myself selling and like you, I'm leaving that decision to my boy, but never say never. Who wants to buy my Daytona for $10 million? 😂


What currency, bro? Timbuktu dollars?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> The chatter about how fine art sales are becoming avenues for money laundering makes me wonder how much of the money being paid for watches is dirty.


Art has been an avenue for years. Watches, fairly recently.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Alpinist since it’s the Olympics. Our sole bet finished his event in Alpine skiing. I guess for a country with no snow, qualifying is a feat in itself.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> What currency, bro? Timbuktu dollars?


I'll take dog coin crypto! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

On gator...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Seiko A.D. called. 

Incoming!

Lol. I know. But it's my first "call" from an A.D. about a watch I've been waiting for.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Someone say "incoming"?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hope my wrist doesn't go green!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Someone say "incoming"?


Annnnnnd I called mrsithardin to tell her I'd be home late and before I can she tells me how she's been morning sick all day, feels horrible and asks if I can hurry home so I can do dinner for the kids, etc so she can go to bed.

So, incoming...tomorrow!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnd I called mrsithardin to tell her I'd be home late and before I can she tells me how she's been morning sick all day, feels horrible and asks if I can hurry home so I can do dinner for the kids, etc so she can go to bed.
> 
> So, incoming...tomorrow!


Dang. It’ll be sweeter tomorrow.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Shaking my head...
> View attachment 16441074
> 
> 
> This is just crazy.


Somehow or another this has to be related to the craziness in cryptocurrency and NFTs.

There's some people out there with insane amounts of money and no real perspective and that money has to go somewhere!

It'll be interesting to see how it all ends. It was only a dozen years ago where luxury items were selling serious discount.

To many that is ancient history or simply not on their radar of possibility, LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> View attachment 16442172
> 
> View attachment 16442173
> 
> ...


If so, you can match your new skin tone with the Hulk! 🤣 

*Congratulations brother Sap!*


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Somehow or another this has to be related to the craziness in cryptocurrency and NFTs.
> 
> There's some people out there with insane amounts of money and no real perspective and that money has to go somewhere!
> 
> ...


Even less than 6 years ago! I brought my Sub 114060 brand new from an AD in 2016 for $6K cash out the door. And a year later, my Exp 1 mk 2 214270 was $5K.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> View attachment 16442172
> 
> View attachment 16442173
> 
> ...


If the previous Tudor Black Bay bronze is any indication I don't think the watch goes green neither...most being desk divers.

Congrats bro @Sappie66 , lovely watch! How's the Glidelock compared to the Rolex one?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Even less than 6 years ago! I brought my Sub 114060 brand new from an AD in 2016 for $6K cash out the door. And a year later, my Exp 1 mk 2 214270 was $5K.


Yep, both my Explorers were bought at a slight discount in 2015. 
Meantime, prices are sky high and there's huge stock at greys...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Panerol Forte you haven't been around for a while, hope all is well.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> On gator...


SWEET!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Insane! Steel is the new gold!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Insane! Steel is the new gold!
> 
> View attachment 16443033


Mine was 1/3 of that in June 2020. 😂 

Well technically it was free since it was a gift from my lovely and awesome wife.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So honest question... Who would buy a steel Overseas at $60K instead of the the gold one? And the gold is less, assuming one can obtain it at retail.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> If the previous Tudor Black Bay bronze is any indication I don't think the watch goes green neither...most being desk divers.
> 
> Congrats bro @Sappie66 , lovely watch! How's the Glidelock compared to the Rolex one?


Yeah, I think the bronze/aluminum alloy of Tudor bronze only patinas mildly.

The glidelock? Well, the Rolex glidelock is bigger with much more range. The BBB glidelock is much smaller and springloaded. I thought it a little stiff at first but actually I think it works very well. The range of adjustment is small but suited to the purpose, which is for adjustments if your wrist expands, etc. I think it’s pretty smart, but I like the IWC/GO push-button design better.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jicymi, Shafer Vineyards just sold itself to Shinsegae Property, a luxury brand in Seoul for $250 million. The owner, Doug Shafer and the head winemaker, Elias Fernandez are both staying on. Hopefully the wines will remain as good as always...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, decided against the bi-color Omegas I was playing with the other day -- Speedmaster '57 and Globemaster. I'll stick with these.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Well, decided against the bi-color Omegas I was playing with the other day -- Speedmaster '57 and Globemaster. I'll stick with these.
> 
> View attachment 16443375
> 
> ...


Good choice. Liking that DeVille a lot!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice. Is Pong visiting you and he took that fuzzy photo?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Good choice. Liking that DeVille a lot!!


Other than a little tarnish on the hands, it's like new. Not bad for a 15+ year old watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Other than a little tarnish on the hands, it's like new. Not bad for a 15+ year old watch.


Godfrey.

Here's a shot of her backside.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Two of my kids had their jabs today


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> View attachment 16442172
> 
> View attachment 16442173
> 
> ...


Beautiful pickup, bro Sapp! And a hard-to-find bird at that. How's she wear? Looks great on you  

Wrt the greenery, Tudor's alloy as actually pretty good. Mine's had a few stints in the drawer (sometimes for half a year on end), and never gotten too bad. The one spot to watch is the underside of the lugs (the caseback _isn't _bronze IIRC so no worries there), 












And remember, if she starts turning a little _too funky_, a five minute bath it's all it takes!










Good as new:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Well, decided against the bi-color Omegas I was playing with the other day -- Speedmaster '57 and Globemaster. I'll stick with these.
> 
> View attachment 16443375
> 
> ...


That DeVille is gorgeous. Love all the angles on it, too, from the dodecagonal dial to the multifaceted indices. It's got a lot going on but still oozes class. Very nice piece.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

All right, gents, gonna try to snap this Sucko Seiko curse once and for all. Fingers crossed...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Beautiful pickup, bro Sapp! And a hard-to-find bird at that. How's she wear? Looks great on you
> 
> Wrt the greenery, Tudor's alloy as actually pretty good. Mine's had a few stints in the drawer (sometimes for half a year on end), and never gotten too bad. The one spot to watch is the underside of the lugs (the caseback _isn't _bronze IIRC so no worries there),
> 
> ...


Yep, the soda/lemon juice bath works wonders on resetting the patina. 
That said, I wonder if it works for the BB58 Ag? Perhaps @Pongster would give it a go and report back?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jicymi, Shafer Vineyards just sold itself to Shinsegae Property, a luxury brand in Seoul for $250 million. The owner, Doug Shafer and the head winemaker, Elias Fernandez are both staying on. Hopefully the wines will remain as good as always...
> View attachment 16443096


Gf

Just got some more info: a buddy worked on a competing bid and he thinks the winning bid was _$50 million higher_ than the next-highest bid! YOW!!

Rolexes for everyone!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> That DeVille is gorgeous. Love all the angles on it, too, from the dodecagonal dial to the multifaceted indices. It's got a lot going on but still oozes class. Very nice piece.


If I had to rate the features, I think I like the lug shape the best.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> So honest question... Who would buy a steel Overseas at $60K instead of the the gold one? And the gold is less, assuming one can obtain it at retail.


Gold!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Beautiful pickup, bro Sapp! And a hard-to-find bird at that. How's she wear? Looks great on you
> 
> Wrt the greenery, Tudor's alloy as actually pretty good. Mine's had a few stints in the drawer (sometimes for half a year on end), and never gotten too bad. The one spot to watch is the underside of the lugs (the caseback _isn't _bronze IIRC so no worries there),
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro!

How does she wear? I think the dimensions are perfect — perfect size diver for me. Sits flat on the wrist and is not too thick. My wrist is 6.5”.











Never had a BB58 of any sort but suspected that the size would be great. Just was concerned that I’d think the design would bore me — I’ve had the reg BB twice — red and Harrods green (both in-house mvmts so they were thick) and moved them on.

But this one works! Love the gradient brown dial and tone of the bezel too. I think I’ll enjoy this one. Maybe I’d enjoy the silver one too……


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Go figure -- the new Guess watch means that I have one two (edit: plus Grandpa's Seiko, not seen here) too many watches for my box. (not counting my Apple Watch since it lives either on my wrist or on its charger; plus it's got magnets and I want to keep it away from the mechanicals)

_All_ of them are gifts or inherited or hand-me-downs... except for the SKX009, which was a forum giveaway. So, because there's zero emotional attachment, it's the most likely candidate to leave, though I like it and haven't thought much about how to get rid of it. Most of my family isn't really into watches this much, and I'd feel dirty if I sold it since I got it for free.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

And I’m glad that the soda and lemon juice idea works well. Because I really like the look of it right now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> _All_ of them are gifts or inherited or hand-me-downs... except for the SKX009, which was a forum giveaway.


So are you saying that you’ve never purchased a watch? Lucky boy!

And you would get rid of watch just because you don’t have a slot in a box for it? Don’t you think the solution is obvious?

Does every watch you own spark joy when you hold it? . Even all the hand-me-downs that you might never buy for yourself? If they are all sentimental, then that’s a different story.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Such fittings. Which one fits better?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a hearing tomorrow. Opposing litigant is one of our country’s beauty queens. Judge required her presence. Planning to wear this. Not for her. But for me.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> View attachment 16442172
> 
> View attachment 16442173
> 
> ...


That's a good looking watch!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Such fittings. Which one fits better?


Both look good bro. If i were to choose, i would pick the Hublot.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Here's a shot of her backside.
> View attachment 16443497


Nice..............backside!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> *So are you saying that you’ve never purchased a watch? Lucky boy!*
> 
> And you would get rid of watch *just because you don’t have a slot in a box* for it? Don’t you think the solution is obvious?
> 
> *Does every watch you own spark joy when you hold it?* . Even all the hand-me-downs that you might never buy for yourself? If they are all sentimental, then that’s a different story.












_Technically_, money from my job went to the Citizen and G-Shock (and AW), but MrsBS paid for them from her allowance, so they were her choice to buy.

When I got the box, it was to organize the five or so watches I had by that point. We didn't like letting them kinda slob around on top of the bookcase. Eventually, I wanted to stick with the "no more than fits into the box" rule, because left on my own, I'd hoard a shytload of mediocre watches, bought on a whim, that I'd rarely wear.

The only one that I'm kinda "meh" about is the G. It's a great practical watch, but it's fat, so I don't like wearing it when, say, working on the car, which is the kind of dirty thing that should suit it best. It's my go-to for going to the sauna, because I can't read a wall clock without my glasses on, and sauna heat would probably unglue my AW; _but_ if the SKX can handle the heat, then maybe I could use it instead. And even though the G is solar, its battery went flat since it lives in a corner of the bedroom and doesn't get much light, so after taking this photo, I took it out of the box and set it by the window to recharge.

And yeah, sentimentality is a big part of this. I wouldn't have bought any of the Rados myself, for example, but my godfather (RIP) chose them to give to me when he was alive, and besides stretching my range of style, they remind me of how he wanted to make me happy. (heck, I'm like that about virtually _any_ gift I receive)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Such fittings. Which one fits better?


Tudor. But that YouBlow is not bad.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Well, decided against the bi-color Omegas I was playing with the other day -- Speedmaster '57 and Globemaster. I'll stick with these.
> 
> View attachment 16443375
> 
> ...


This combo is better than the other ones IMO. The DeVille is classy!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> Just got some more info: a buddy worked on a competing bid and he thinks the winning bid was _$50 million higher_ than the next-highest bid! YOW!!
> 
> Rolexes for everyone!!


At current market rates, that $250 mil will be gone in no time. 🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> Such fittings. Which one fits better?


I think both but I think I prefer the Hublot. I know there's a general negative sentiment among watch guys and girls about Hublot, but I kinda like them.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Such fittings. Which one fits better?


I think I like the Hublot more, too. The Tudor is just another watch, but the Hublot is more interesting. (although my tastes are questionable; just ask MrsBS)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Go figure -- the new Guess watch means that I have one two (edit: plus Grandpa's Seiko, not seen here) too many watches for my box. (not counting my Apple Watch since it lives either on my wrist or on its charger; plus it's got magnets and I want to keep it away from the mechanicals)
> 
> _All_ of them are gifts or inherited or hand-me-downs... except for the SKX009, which was a forum giveaway. So, because there's zero emotional attachment, it's the most likely candidate to leave, though I like it and haven't thought much about how to get rid of it. Most of my family isn't really into watches this much, and I'd feel dirty if I sold it since I got it for free.
> 
> View attachment 16444104


Citizen world timer is always a winner!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> This combo is better than the other ones IMO. The DeVille is classy!


Fwiw, would have only gotten one of the bi-color watches in an effort to consolodate becayse the DeVille doesn't see much use. I fear I'd really regret it if I let it go though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I was answering the question, “which one fit better.”

This was the only question asked.

This is the main reason why people have problems at discoveries and cross examinations.

You were not asked “which one do you like better?”


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I was answering the question, “which one fit better.”
> 
> This was the only question asked.
> 
> ...


Ah, yeah --

IMO, they both fit fine for @mario1971 .

I guess I went farther with the "which one I like better" because neither of them fit poorly.

(which reminds me of what one of my senior guys used to say: "I didn't ask you all that!" lol)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Such fittings. Which one fits better?


Everyone knows I'm a Tudor fan but I can never get past the two gold subdials . So in this case the Hublot.
Size wise, both fits fine.
Had you been considering this instead, my vote will change.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 16444163
> 
> 
> _Technically_, money from my job went to the Citizen and G-Shock (and AW), but MrsBS paid for them from her allowance, so they were her choice to buy.
> ...


That won't fit honey...
Just get a bigger box! 
#TNWHS


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lots of votes for Hublot, but somehow none of you have any Hublot? Strange thing ... Is everyone so afraid of that rotten apple?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Everyone knows I'm a Tudor fan but I can never get past the two gold subdials . So I'm this case the Hublot.
> Size wise, both fits fine.
> Had you been considering this instead, my vote will change.
> View attachment 16444415
> ...


I had that watch! Liked it very much. Would grab it again I think, even over one of the newer ones.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Lots of votes for Hublot, but somehow none of you have any Hublot? Strange thing ... Is everyone so afraid of that rotten apple?


My friend has a YouBlow. Does that count?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Nice..............backside!


Nice backside indeed!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> My friend has a YouBlow. Does that count?


It depends on how close you are to each other.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Nice backside indeed!
> View attachment 16444430


It's hard to argue with your logic.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> It depends on how close you are to each other.


As long as Sheblot, I don't care! 😅


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

mario1971 said:


> Such fittings. Which one fits better?


I like the Hublot on you.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Go figure -- the new Guess watch means that I have one two (edit: plus Grandpa's Seiko, not seen here) too many watches for my box. (not counting my Apple Watch since it lives either on my wrist or on its charger; plus it's got magnets and I want to keep it away from the mechanicals)
> 
> _All_ of them are gifts or inherited or hand-me-downs... except for the SKX009, which was a forum giveaway. So, because there's zero emotional attachment, it's the most likely candidate to leave, though I like it and haven't thought much about how to get rid of it. Most of my family isn't really into watches this much, and I'd feel dirty if I sold it since I got it for free.
> 
> View attachment 16444104


Time for a new bigger box :-D


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jonathan T said:


> Time for a new bigger box :-D


The more I think about it, the more I want to get rid of the G.

I mean, yeah, it's indestructible, and it should always be bang-on accurate because it's got radio sync. But the solar-charged cell is flat right now, it's uncomfortable, it doesn't fold flat to fit in a bag pocket for travel, I don't wear a camo uniform anymore to match with it, it's not even all that easy to read...

I should finish charging it and try it again as the extra watch while I'm not wearing my AW.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Go figure -- the new Guess watch means that I have one two (edit: plus Grandpa's Seiko, not seen here) too many watches for my box. (not counting my Apple Watch since it lives either on my wrist or on its charger; plus it's got magnets and I want to keep it away from the mechanicals)
> 
> _All_ of them are gifts or inherited or hand-me-downs... except for the SKX009, which was a forum giveaway. So, because there's zero emotional attachment, it's the most likely candidate to leave, though I like it and haven't thought much about how to get rid of it. Most of my family isn't really into watches this much, and I'd feel dirty if I sold it since I got it for free.
> 
> View attachment 16444104



Every problem has a solution, hermano. And yours is:










My work here is done!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Nice backside indeed!
> View attachment 16444430


Funny, she doesn't look Argentinian...

(good thing MrsBS isn't home!)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@Purple Hayz and anyone else --

What do you reckon is the max _safe_ operating temperature of a 7S26? I'm not too concerned about accuracy, but would the pallet stones unglue if they get above 60C/140F (high temp in the 7S26 owner's manual)?

The hot room at Spa World has a temperature readout above its door, and if it's to be believed, it's somewhere beyond 140F, though I haven't been back there since well before covid shut down the spa area.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Funny, she doesn't look Argentinian...
> 
> (good thing MrsBS isn't home!)


I ass-umed she's a fan, not that I could care less 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> @Purple Hayz and anyone else --
> 
> What do you reckon is the max _safe_ operating temperature of a 7S26? I'm not too concerned about accuracy, but would the pallet stones unglue if they get above 60C/140F (high temp in the 7S26 owner's manual)?
> 
> The hot room at Spa World has a temperature readout above its door, and if it's to be believed, it's somewhere beyond 140F, though I haven't been back there since well before covid shut down the spa area.


I'd worry about the watch burning your wrist more than anything else. I have always wore watches and at times a necklace with my wedding ring on it...but I always take off anything metal before entering a spa or sauna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I was answering the question, “which one fit better.”
> 
> This was the only question asked.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a scene from _West Wing_:

Lawyer: Do you know what time it is?
Client: It's 12:30.
Lawyer: No, your answer should be "Yes."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I'd worry about the watch burning your wrist more than anything else. I have always wore watches and at times a necklace with my wedding ring on it...but I always take off anything metal before entering a spa or sauna.


Ah, that too, which is why I usually take off my glasses beforehand. German saunas have cubbyholes outside the door for glasses, too.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Such fittings. Which one fits better?


Tudor gets my vote!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Most of my family isn't really into watches this much, and I'd feel dirty if I sold it since I got it for free.


We're all family here bro....

Just saying.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Every problem has a solution, hermano. And yours is:
> View attachment 16444439
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect solution bro! I need to upgrade my box and my collection!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Every problem has a solution, hermano. And yours is:
> View attachment 16444439
> 
> 
> ...


Whaddya up to now yourself, 4 of those Horological Hotels, or is that guess woefully short???


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Whaddya up to now yourself, 4 of those *Whorological* Hotels, or is that guess woefully short???


FIFY lol


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thoughts on my Seiko issue?: Seiko 5 Crown Issue

Issue has been there for a few months, I've just been too lazy to take it in, but I've been missing the Seiko in my rotation (especially since I'm down a watch since my GMT is in for service at my Rolex AD). 

Will be taking it to my AD that is a Seiko AD (my Omega AD, Feldmar). Just wanted to really make sure that I wasn't doing anything wrong that might have caused the problem. From reading the manual, it doesn't seem like I was doing anything improper. The crown just became more difficult to wind and pull out over time, until it is now _REALLY_ difficult to wind (can get about 5-10 winds until it really just about stops/gets stuck, and I really have to pull to pull the crown out to the 1 and 2 positions to set the day/date and time)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thoughts on my Seiko issue?: Seiko 5 Crown Issue
> 
> Issue has been there for a few months, I've just been too lazy to take it in, but I've been missing the Seiko in my rotation (especially since I'm down a watch since my GMT is in for service at my Rolex AD).
> 
> Will be taking it to my AD that is a Seiko AD (my Omega AD, Feldmar). Just wanted to really make sure that I wasn't doing anything wrong that might have caused the problem. From reading the manual, it doesn't seem like I was doing anything improper. The crown just became more difficult to wind and pull out over time, until it is now _REALLY_ difficult to wind (can get about 5-10 winds until it really just about stops/gets stuck, and I really have to pull to pull the crown out to the 1 and 2 positions to set the day/date and time)


Do the newer Seiko 5s come with a newer movement that can be hand-wound?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Do the newer Seiko 5s come with a newer movement that can be hand-wound?


It's a Seiko 5 Sports; according to the user manual:

"the watch can also be wound by turning the crown"
"in order to prevent corrosion, turn the crown from time to time"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I was answering the question, “which one fit better.”
> 
> This was the only question asked.
> 
> ...


I had an exasperating cross examination a few days ago. Evasive and non responsive witness. Good thing court allowed me to manifest the point i wanted to make. And the judge herself was answering the questions since the points were very obvious.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I had an exasperating cross examination a few days ago. Evasive and non responsive witness. Good thing court allowed me to manifest the point i wanted to make. And the judge herself was answering the questions since the points were very obvious.


Perfect!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> @Purple Hayz and anyone else --
> 
> What do you reckon is the max _safe_ operating temperature of a 7S26? I'm not too concerned about accuracy, but would the pallet stones unglue if they get above 60C/140F (high temp in the 7S26 owner's manual)?
> 
> The hot room at Spa World has a temperature readout above its door, and if it's to be believed, it's somewhere beyond 140F, though I haven't been back there since well before covid shut down the spa area.


Sauna will be more like 160-180F. While the 7s26 could probably "take the heat," the _seals _protecting it won't. With the type of expansion you'll be subjecting the case to, you run a risk (albeit small) of the gasket deforming. You can already guess what happens next. In addition, while the watch itself probably won't reach 180 degrees, that's only because it's strapped to a BSi sized heat-sink 🥵 

This was a couple hours free-diving in nothing near the extremes you're talking about:









So unless you're looking to have one more slot to fill in your new watch case , I'd take a pass.




BarracksSi said:


> Do the newer Seiko 5s come with a newer movement that can be hand-wound?


The 4R3x/NH3x series has been replacing the older 7s26 for several years now, and I'm pretty sure most late model Seiko 5s (especially the "Sports" line) now use this lightly upgraded (hacking/winding) version of the old workhorse.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A VC chrono...









Figured the keyboard was getting waaay old.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Whaddya up to now yourself, 4 of those Horological Hotels, or is that guess woefully short???


Stephen you pose an interesting question my friend, one that I will gladly answ....

Wait hold on a sec....

...think the FedEx dude is here.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep! 









What were we talking about again? 😜


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Yep!
> View attachment 16445319
> 
> 
> What were we talking about again? 😜


Congrats. The baller brand.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Congrats. The baller brand.


Godfrey

bro PH, would you also happen to have a Kia Stinger?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I have a hearing tomorrow. Opposing litigant is one of our country’s beauty queens. Judge required her presence. Planning to wear this. Not for her. But for me.
> View attachment 16444145


Godfrey

beauty queen didnt show. Per her lawyer, had colds. It’s becoming an easy excuse. Not covid but just the specter.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> bro PH, would you also happen to have a Kia Stinger?


tsk tsk, bro Pong. Not that she's a bad drive, but not even remotely my flavor. You've yet to unpack my particular strain of this disease, but imagine a world that distills most horological (and indeed, many other) objects down to two general classes. Interests & data points. Mutually exclusive 9/10ths of the time, and on rare occasion--say a 3200 series, GS high beat, or late model co-axial, jointly distributed. 

I'd rent the Stinger. Then take to her the local test & tune, hoon the snot out of it, and keep the best timeslip of the evening for my collection. 

I'd buy, or _wear_, if you will, the Giulia/S4/XF, for reasons that hardly warrant explanation.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Playing with myself my phone again...guess I'm just bored out of my mind, again.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> tsk tsk, bro Pong. Not that she's a bad drive, but not even remotely my flavor. You've yet to unpack my particular strain of this disease, but imagine a world that distills most horological (and indeed, many other) objects down to two general classes. Interests & data points. Mutually exclusive 9/10ths of the time, and on rare occasion--say a 3200 series, GS high beat, or late model co-axial, jointly distributed.
> 
> I'd rent the Stinger. Then take to her the local test & tune, hoon the snot out of it, and keep the best timeslip of the evening for my collection.
> 
> I'd buy, or _wear_, if you will, the Giulia/S4/XF, for reasons that hardly warrant explanation.


Well, if you had, that’s the baller car.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> I'd buy, or _wear_, if you will, the Giulia/S4/XF, for reasons that hardly warrant explanation.


Here, let me give you a push in the right direction


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Rich today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Here, let me give you a push in the right direction
> View attachment 16445765


One of the scenes I remember —


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From Mrs. BSF.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494376105310101507


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> One of the scenes I remember —
> View attachment 16445957
> 
> 
> View attachment 16445958


GF

I would really really _really_ like a Giulia, even the basic Sprint trim (with AWD, of course). It's got panache that the TLX I mentioned earlier could never reach, and probably at a discount instead of dealer markup, making them basically the same price. It's just that the brand reputation is so poor.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thoughts on my Seiko issue?: Seiko 5 Crown Issue
> 
> Issue has been there for a few months, I've just been too lazy to take it in, but I've been missing the Seiko in my rotation (especially since I'm down a watch since my GMT is in for service at my Rolex AD).
> 
> Will be taking it to my AD that is a Seiko AD (my Omega AD, Feldmar). Just wanted to really make sure that I wasn't doing anything wrong that might have caused the problem. From reading the manual, it doesn't seem like I was doing anything improper. The crown just became more difficult to wind and pull out over time, until it is now _REALLY_ difficult to wind (can get about 5-10 winds until it really just about stops/gets stuck, and I really have to pull to pull the crown out to the 1 and 2 positions to set the day/date and time)


Sorry, I don't but I'm sure Feldmar will have it fixed up for you.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From Mrs. BSF.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494376105310101507


Yep, something my dog, Apollo, would totally do! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A VC chrono...
> View attachment 16445318
> 
> 
> Figured the keyboard was getting waaay old.


Nice, didn't know you had that one too! A good friend of mine has one too; he's the one who encouraged me to look into the blue Overseas. So in a way, it's also his fault as well. I'll pass along your hatred and insults to him. 😂

How are you liking the blue Overseas after some months?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Sauna will be more like 160-180F. While the 7s26 could probably "take the heat," the _seals _protecting it won't. With the type of expansion you'll be subjecting the case to, you run a risk (albeit small) of the gasket deforming. You can already guess what happens next. In addition, while the watch itself probably won't reach 180 degrees, that's only because it's strapped to a BSi sized heat-sink 🥵
> 
> This was a couple hours free-diving in nothing near the extremes you're talking about:
> View attachment 16445285
> ...


Yeah, you're right — I forgot about the SKX009's seals. And the G is just a hundred bucks, and even if it's discontinued, there will always be others just like it.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Here, let me give you a push in the right direction
> View attachment 16445765


Appreciated, but a touch redundant at this point 









The Son of Opinions on Omega (AKA OoO Part II)


Your surgeon was a two-wrister? in any case, happy you got out of it OK. Dude was a WIS by any other name, plus he kinda saved my life, so he could have been wearing damn near anything (other than a G-shock of course) on his wrist, and we'd have been cool. Two GMTs, a sub, a speedy, and a...




www.watchuseek.com




20180624_202554-jpg.16280792 (685×768) (watchuseek.com)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Appreciated, but a touch redundant at this point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll push harder then! 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Really can’t get enough of this dial…!










On the car front, my Isle of Man green M3 Competition xDrive (say that 5 types fast…) has moved from “order placed” to “scheduled for production” … in normal times, that would likely mean 10-12 weeks before it’s at my dealership and the keys are in my hands, but given COVID and supply chain shortages, unsure


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Okay, I'll push harder then! 😉
> View attachment 16446747


As much as I would love another one, I'm pretty sure Mrs. Hayz would object, threaten to lock the "cookie jar," and promptly win the argument, not necessarily in that order. Serial watch-whoring aside, as goes my wives, so too must the lusty Italians: one at a time  

And tbh, given how temperamental each can be, 'tis probably for the best


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Nice, didn't know you had that one too! A good friend of mine has one too; he's the one who encouraged me to look into the blue Overseas. So in a way, it's also his fault as well. I'll pass along your hatred and insults to him. 😂


After all, it's only fair.



mav said:


> How are you liking the blue Overseas after some months?


Still loving it. When it first came out, I waved it off thinking it was too much like my blue Gen 2 but now that I have it, their differences are striking. Gotta love it!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> As much as I would love another one, I'm pretty sure Mrs. Hayz would object, threaten to lock the "cookie jar," and promptly win the argument, not necessarily in that order. Serial watch-whoring aside, as goes my wives, so too must the lusty Italians: one at a time
> 
> And tbh, given how temperamental each can be, 'tis probably for the best


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Really can’t get enough of this dial…!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard one global choke point for modern car production is the supply of chips.

am just befuddled what junk food has to do with cars


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 16447033


Pretty spot-on depiction of my 20s, which I do miss sometimes.... 😜


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Video court today. Just waiting my turn, all day so far.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Video court today. Just waiting my turn, all day so far.


Don't forget the filter:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I heard one global choke point for modern car production is the supply of chips.
> 
> am just befuddled what junk food has to do with cars


All those engineers must thrive off Doritos and Cheetos! I think a BMW issue is carbon fiber parts, but unsure.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Second saturday of four of day long seminars to update my license. Watching NBA celebrity game at same time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Break time


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today’s pens.

We did not get heard in court today. Not enough hours in the day.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Incoming!









So, been waiting on this to show up since Christmas. 1st one this A.D. got. We were talking and I told him about why I love chronographs, about how my dad LOVED auto racing & the special memories of the USGP at Indy with him & brother.

I actually got a little choked up. He said "I'm glad you got this watch."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Today’s pens.
> 
> We did not get heard in court today. Not enough hours in the day.


Need to buy more watches, buy more time.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Need to buy more watches, buy more time.


Okay!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Need to buy more watches, buy more time.


Does this line work on the "boss?" Asking for a friend...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Does this line work on the "boss?" Asking for a friend...


Unfortunately no. A good friend just reminded me of that yesterday. She says, maybe i am buying time that’s why i am into watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> We did not get heard in court today. Not enough hours in the day.


My day was fawking wasted. My local IDE refused to run a server so I couldn't test anything. I was so motivated in the morning, too, because I was making progress yesterday afternoon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Need to buy more watches, buy more time.


Tangential Time… (maybe)- Not R, not O, not PP, not VC… but worthy of some close examination for the enduro class, IMO.

I’ve been doing shopper-class research on Bremont’s for a while and this one fits most of what I do so I’m giving it a try (SuperMarine 300M):


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Tangential Time… (maybe)- Not R, not O, not PP, not VC… but worthy of some close examination for the enduro class, IMO.
> 
> I’ve been doing shopper-class research on Bremont’s for a while and this one fits most of what I do so I’m giving it a try (SuperMarine 300M):
> 
> ...


Know nothing about the brand, but certainly not a bad looker. And less that date wheel lies, a reasonably sized one at that. 

So tell us about it...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> Know nothing about the brand, but certainly not a bad looker. And less that date wheel lies, a reasonably sized one at that.
> 
> So tell us about it...


By all available data and cursory-level reading, the brand is a relative newcomer, based in the UK. The emphasis of their range is military heritage with a severe nod to aviation. The execution is within an Oxfordshire, UK facility with all-hand assembled, modified ETA movements and a fixation upon case and bracelet strength, movement isolation. The range is entirely chronometer-certified.

OK… that’s all good…

My attraction is pretty superficial: I highly desire the above without the decoration, massive corporate conglomerate-manufacture and marketing machine, and the hangers on (GM, hype/buzz, and puffery). Also and clearly within the self-conscious business of huge watch case and identity voodoo, I just want a well-proportioned, stout, mission-capable but classic sort-of non-Brand-Buzzy effing wristwatch…

Watch baggage? Perhaps - but I really feel comfortable with this 😎


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bremont makes nice watches


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> fixation upon case and bracelet strength, movement isolation.
> 
> The range is entirely chronometer-certified.


Best post I've read today. Cannot recall a time I've been as instantly, earnestly, and thoroughly interested in a brand (nay, _mission_). _Maybe _Damasko, but damn they're not easy on the eyes. 🤫 

That handsome looking Brit, however... 

In any event, killer pickup and big thanks for sharing. Would love to hear how she wears (and, of course, keeps time) in the weeks ahead. Salud!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Tangential Time… (maybe)- Not R, not O, not PP, not VC… but worthy of some close examination for the enduro class, IMO.
> 
> I’ve been doing shopper-class research on Bremont’s for a while and this one fits most of what I do so I’m giving it a try (SuperMarine 300M):
> 
> ...


Looks great. Always liked that Supermarine.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Get an IWC, and wear it at the same time. Then you would have Supermarine Spitfire.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Bremont makes nice watches
> View attachment 16447674


[sigh] of _course _you would. Lovely Jag, bro Pong.

the X400 (2005?) was a nice touch, too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> [sigh] of _course _you would. Lovely Jag, bro Pong.
> 
> the X400 (2005?) was a nice touch, too


2009 i think. I miss it. Stuck in the boss’s garage.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Fell asleep during seminar. Since basketball game over already. Hehe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Finally done with seminar. Taking a liking to this piece. Will take it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks great. Always liked that Supermarine.


Thank you 😎.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Somebody (not in OoO) was thinking of buying a cocktail time for his wedding. So …


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Decided to hang on to this.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Tangential Time… (maybe)- Not R, not O, not PP, not VC… but worthy of some close examination for the enduro class, IMO.
> 
> I’ve been doing shopper-class research on Bremont’s for a while and this one fits most of what I do so I’m giving it a try (SuperMarine 300M):
> 
> ...


That’s a good looking timepiece!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> That’s a good looking timepiece!


Thanks, Mav! I’m giving it a go 😎


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

There are Rolexes and there is a Submariner.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> one at a time


According to Mrs Mui that is NOT my forte! 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Tangential Time… (maybe)- Not R, not O, not PP, not VC… but worthy of some close examination for the enduro class, IMO.
> 
> I’ve been doing shopper-class research on Bremont’s for a while and this one fits most of what I do so I’m giving it a try (SuperMarine 300M):
> 
> ...


That's a really handsome piece! Keeper?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's a really handsome piece! Keeper?


Thanks, Bro Dick 😎

As of this post, I’ve only been wearing it for a day. I have been shopping it for a month or so and I’m really enamored with it so far… It’s quite “under-the-radar,” yet a bit fun.

Keeper (?):

Does Sappie really flip at the speed of 5Hz? If so, and if the SapScale runs from 1 through 10 with 10 being “most likely to be turned into retail vapor” (flipped), this piece appears to be sitting at around .000001. I have certainly had my own moments on the SapScale.

I’ll keep SoOoO informed ;-))


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, Bro Dick 😎
> 
> As of this post, I’ve only been wearing it for a day. I have been shopping it for a month or so and I’m really enamored with it so far… It’s quite “under-the-radar,” yet a bit fun.
> 
> ...


You are aware that most of bro Sap's pieces has an 11 rating right? 🤣


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Hanging with my Lil buddy!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, Bro Dick
> 
> As of this post, I’ve only been wearing it for a day. I have been shopping it for a month or so and I’m really enamored with it so far… It’s quite “under-the-radar,” yet a bit fun.
> 
> ...





mui.richard said:


> You are aware that most of bro Sap's pieces has an 11 rating right?




Do you guys realize that some of my watches have been with me for a few years? 

And some a few hours….. alright.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you guys realize that some of my watches have been with me for a few years?
> 
> And some a few hours….. alright.


Human years? 😜


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

So, just had to make a #dadcision 

Just test drove an 08 BMW 335i convertible. Trading in the CRV would actually lower my monthly payment.

It was reasonably fast, but a little snug for this big guy. And with the seat right for me the only thing that would fit directly behind me would be a bag of groceries. 

A year ago I would've bought it, but I need back seats kids can actually sit in.

Any thoughts on something sporty, convertible, 2+2 but bigger than a 3 series AND under $15K?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> So, just had to make a #dadcision
> 
> Just test drove an 08 BMW 335i convertible. Trading in the CRV would actually lower my monthly payment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> So, just had to make a #dadcision
> 
> Just test drove an 08 BMW 335i convertible. Trading in the CRV would actually lower my monthly payment.
> 
> ...











1985 Eldorado?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Hanging with my Lil buddy!
> View attachment 16449206


What's his name again?

Cute little guy!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> So, just had to make a #dadcision
> 
> Just test drove an 08 BMW 335i convertible. Trading in the CRV would actually lower my monthly payment.
> 
> ...


Panamera?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> According to Mrs Mui that is NOT my forte! 🤣


What’s panerol’s?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's his name again?
> 
> Cute little guy!


We call him J. For privacy reasons I can't post his full first name.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16449760


V6 or Ecoboost  cheapest GT I've seen is twice my budget.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's his name again?
> 
> Cute little guy!


Gideon. If i remember right. Or baby ithardin.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Somebody in WUS (not OoO) had this for a grail but wasnt enamored when he tried it on. So -


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16449760


I was gonna say, either this or a Trans-Am.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> 1985 Eldorado?


Winner. This would be awesome.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Gideon. If i remember right. Or baby ithardin.


Gideon will be here in June  J is our newest foster placement.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Winner. This would be awesome.


Cheapest one I found was $19k. It's over-budget!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> We call him J. For privacy reasons I can't post his full first name.


So long as it's not Jenna... 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Gideon will be here in June  J is our newest foster placement.


Oops. My bad.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So long as it's not Jenna... 😂


Jenno? Since a baby boy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Cheapest one I found was $19k. It's over-budget!


Go a decade back?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Can anyone help me identify this watch?😉😂


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Can anyone help me identify this watch?😉😂
> View attachment 16450401


Happy to help, bro. Live to serve others, and all that.

Just need ya to help me _help you _by providing a close-up photo in higher resolution.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Can anyone help me identify this watch?😉😂
> View attachment 16450401





Purple Hayz said:


> Happy to help, bro. Live to serve others, and all that.
> 
> Just need ya to help me _help you _by providing a close-up photo in higher resolution.


There was a watch? I saw some straps.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> According to Mrs Mui that is NOT my forte! 🤣


forte.....where is PF?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving the boss to the salon


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> forte.....where is PF?


No idea. Last I heard from him was the 7th. @Panerol Forte @Simon is checking on you 😊


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I just checked our MB boutique. They now have color variants for FP inks. Blue, brown and red. They even have perfumed ones. Orange. And blue.

now, i need to finish my ink bottle quick.

or i suppose OK to mix colors? I only have the one FP unfortunately.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> I just checked our MB boutique. They now have color variants for FP inks. Blue, brown and red. They even have perfumed ones. Orange. And blue.
> 
> now, i need to finish my ink bottle quick.
> 
> or i suppose OK to mix colors? I only have the one FP unfortunately.


I often mix colours
MB inks are very expensive but good
My choice is invariably BROWN


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I just checked our MB boutique. They now have color variants for FP inks. Blue, brown and red. They even have perfumed ones. Orange. And blue.
> 
> now, i need to finish my ink bottle quick.
> 
> or i suppose OK to mix colors? I only have the one FP unfortunately.


No, don’t mix the colors. You don’t have to finish one ink bottle before you buy others. Just flush your pen out and switch inks.

Flush out your converter or piston filler with water, until the water runs clear.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> I often mix colours
> MB inks are very expensive but good
> My choice is invariably BROWN


Surely you don’t mean “mix” (and don’t call me Shirley).


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Surely you don’t mean “mix” (and don’t call me Shirley).


I loved that movie and often use that line - just checked - released 42years ago - i'm getting old

No, I dont mean mix, I mean 'house blend'


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Surely you don’t mean “mix” (and don’t call me Shirley).


Being frank?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

How i wish this didnt have presage on the dial


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> How i wish this didnt have presage on the dial
> View attachment 16451189


In before the presaging 











Donated her strap to the little bambino, but I think it's a mm short


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> How i wish this didnt have presage on the dial
> View attachment 16451189


Why? What do non-WISes think of the word?

(hmmm… are non-WISes therefore non-idiots?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

For some reason, the word presage doesn’t appeal to me. Wouldnt have bought that watch. But twas a gift. So it is what it is.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Why? What do non-WISes think of the word?
> 
> (hmmm… are non-WISes therefore non-idiots?


Doesn't the word mean "bad omen" or something similar?

Was always curious why Seiko chose that word.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> I loved that movie and often use that line - just checked - released 42years ago - *i'm getting old*
> 
> No, I dont mean mix, I mean 'house blend'


Don't we all every day?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Doesn't the word mean "bad omen" or something similar?
> 
> Was always curious why Seiko chose that word.


I didnt even think of it that way. And i dont like it.

i always though seiko wanted connotations of prestige and visage.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I didnt even think of it that way. And i dont like it.
> 
> i always though seiko wanted connotations of prestige and visage.


Oh well, they are Japanese so shytty English is to be expected? 😱


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Doesn't the word mean "bad omen" or something similar?
> 
> Was always curious why Seiko chose that word.


Yes - It’s used to represent a “warning” (and it is an odd choice). ???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Oh well, they are Japanese so shytty English is to be expected? 😱


How do the various Seiko brands/lines stack up against each other?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> How do the various Seiko brands/lines stack up against each other?


Their "Lukia" line.... whenever I see that word I see "leukaemia".
Perhaps that's just me. 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Their "Lukia" line.... whenever I see that word I see "leukaemia".
> Perhaps that's just me. 😅


I didnt even know such a line existed.

know of Alba, Lorus, Seiko 5, Premier, Astron, Presage, Prospex, Prospex LX, Brightz, Ananta, Galante, Grand Seiko, Credor. Am sure am missing some. Didnt even include the entire Orient family tree.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> In before the presaging
> 
> View attachment 16451318


Present


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Today was a good day. Finally tore open the new Wolfs (Wolves?) and started migrating remaining watches out of the moving boxes. Halfway through unloading I "discovered" this:


























Dive Master 500 auto with the PVD treatment. Beefy, overbuilt (500m rating), and a bit overwrought styling wise, but I simply adore the thing. Definitely "modern" sized--44mm and about a mile high, with a slab-sided profile that makes even the fattest Black Bay look svelte by comparison:

























It's also an absolute lume monster. Despite the impressive stat sheet, Victorinox never could sell the damn things, and the DM autos are largely remembered as a cautionary tale against straying too far from one's "lane." Vicky was never particularly renowned for divers, automatics, or $1000 watches of any kind, and I don't think anyone knew quite what to make of these in early/mid 2010s. "Swiss Army" was (is?) a type of MacGyver-y penknife, not a purpose-built dive watch. 

Of course I couldn't have given two $#its about any of it, as I only bought the watch for a single, completely out-of-character reason:











Extra credit to the first brother who can name the caliber, without googling it


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yes - It’s used to represent a “warning” (and it is an odd choice). ???


I never knew this - not impressed - makes me appreciate the Prospex nomos more


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> *Doesn't the word mean "bad omen" or something similar?*
> 
> Was always curious why Seiko chose that word.


Ah, you're right -- I try to use simpler words when I write, so "presage" never came to my mind in regular usage.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I didnt even think of it that way. And i dont like it.
> 
> i always though seiko wanted connotations of prestige and visage.


So "presage" rolls off the tongue better than "vistige"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waiting for my lady.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> How i wish this didnt have presage on the dial


It does kinda look like someone tried to spell "Prestige" and goofed, doesn't it?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Waiting for my lady.


Wearing a g-shock? Are you mad at her or is she mad at you?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Wearing a g-shock? Are you mad at her or is she mad at you?


I know, right?

I usually don’t wear it but it needed a charge.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> It's also an absolute lume monster. Despite the impressive stat sheet, *Victorinox never could sell the damn things, and the DM autos are largely remembered as a cautionary tale against straying too far from one's "lane."* Vicky was never particularly renowned for divers, automatics, or $1000 watches of any kind, and I don't think anyone knew quite what to make of these in early/mid 2010s. "Swiss Army" was (is?) a type of MacGyver-y penknife, not a purpose-built dive watch.
> 
> Of course I couldn't have given two $#its about any of it, as I only bought the watch for a single, completely out-of-character reason:
> View attachment 16451756
> ...


(no idea about the movement; somehow I think I remember being able to recognize the rotor mount but I stopped caring a while ago.. lol)

I wonder how many brands have gotten spanked when they tried to stray from their lane. Would any of us buy, for example, a $10k Bulova, no matter how awesomely built it is?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Today was a good day. Finally tore open the new Wolfs (Wolves?) and started migrating remaining watches out of the moving boxes. Halfway through unloading I "discovered" this:
> 
> View attachment 16451701
> View attachment 16451704
> ...


7750 but non-chrono version.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I usually don’t wear it but it needed a charge.


I've been charging up my Eco-Drive this weekend.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Had an Airboss 241576. It's one of the two watches I miss the most.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was supposed to attend a tax hearing this morning. Was excited since it is near RSC and will get a nato strap for this -









tax authorities cancelled at last minute. Rsc closed for two weeks for disinfection. Argh.
So rushing home now to catch all star game.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Had an Airboss 241576. It's one of the two watches I miss the most.


Gotcha covered, mate. BNIB 










You know I get why they didn't sell in huge quantities, i.e., for the same reasons those thoroughly respectable (but still a) Fossils didn't sell either, but I'm surprised they didn't at least make enough to try a couple generations worth of releases to get the brand established in the lower-mid mechanical market. These were very well built, nicely spec'd watches, and even if the brand didn't have much/any cachet in that market, it's not as if they couldn't have earned it. Vicky even has its own etablisseur (everything-but-the-movement watchmaker).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> So "presage" rolls off the tongue better than "vistige"


There may be vestiges of bad connotations with that


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Today was a good day. Finally tore open the new Wolfs (Wolves?) and started migrating remaining watches out of the moving boxes. Halfway through unloading I "discovered" this:
> 
> View attachment 16451701
> View attachment 16451704
> ...


Caliber 45


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I think I've been hanging out with you guys too long...lol










I love so much about this watch. But the date window stinks 

#amibecomingsappie


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Caught this video by chance, reviewing D. Dornblüth & Sohn making low volume highly refined watches.... you can even order everything to your preferences....





Pretty amazing.


Dornblüth & Sohn



US Distributor:




__





Dornblueth & Sohn Watches | Dornblueth USA and Dornblueth Canada







www.watchbuys.com





Pongster no doubt owns a couple, but not insane pricing.

I'll bet these would appeal to a number of those here who can never find the right watch and/or who don't want what everyone else already has.

#amibecomingsappie
#chumthewaterforpurplehayz


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

ithardin said:


> I think I've been hanging out with you guys too long...lol
> 
> View attachment 16452649
> 
> ...


The position isn’t that bad when the date wheel color matches 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I think I've been hanging out with you guys too long...lol
> 
> View attachment 16452649
> 
> ...


Never going to be able to unsee this now, you know that, right? Every time you look at that otherwise lovely dial, your eye will be programed to go directly to this ghastly, misaligned date wheel. Sure, you can try to change the viewing angle to salve the wound, but it won't help. Soon you'll be comparing dates, and making mental notes on which one looks worst, 2nd worst etc.

"Oh man I hope it's never the 28th of the month again. Like half the "2" is obscured!"

Might as well put her on ebay now, and just hope your prospective buyers don't look at it and see only:










Holy Mole-ly!

😜


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> How i wish this didnt have presage on the dial
> View attachment 16451189


I think it looks fine (and still looks clean!)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Caught this video by chance, reviewing D. Dornblüth & Sohn making low volume highly refined watches.... you can even order everything to your preferences....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a couple bro. Just one. And yes, not insane pricing. Also learned it’s a different saxony province. Not the same as where ALS and GO and Nomos are from.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> (no idea about the movement; somehow I think I remember being able to recognize the rotor mount but I stopped caring a while ago.. lol)
> 
> I wonder how many brands have gotten spanked when they tried to stray from their lane. Would any of us buy, for example, a $10k Bulova, no matter how awesomely built it is?


Great example. I think folks could be, and some already have been, persuaded to bend a fair amount for "the right" Bulova. But then again, how many of the $3K "surfboard" chronos have you seen on a wrist lately?










And the mil sub will probably sell as fast as they can make them, as I can't imagine the list of actual U.S. Navy divers that "stayed watertight when Rolex $#!t the carpet" is all that long 











What surprises me most is that they never did the lunar pilot in anything other than the precisionist quartz, which is odd considering the _bona fides _their moonwatch actually has. For as much unceasing, nauseating hype as Omega has given Speedy over the past 70 years, could you imagine Bulova putting a decent mechanical caliber in the LP and listing it for a grand? The copy practically writes itself.

_The Bulova Lunar Pilot: guaranteed not to crack in half on your next mission, unlike that other "moonwatch!"_












Sappie66 said:


> 7750 but non-chrono version.


Excellent guess, but to make the watch robust enough to meet that ISO-shattering 500m depth rating without relying on a helium escape valve, they went the other direction, casing a relatively small movement in that gargantuan hunk-o-steel.



Pongster said:


> Caliber 45


In the event you mean the Heuer and not the firearm , you're spot on.

The Vicky is powered by an _elabore _grade ETA 2892.A2, almost unheard of in anything under 3K (Breitling, Sinn, IWC, etc. all use it, even the vaunted Omega 1120 used a 2892 ebauche). Tragically underrated diver, and I hope Victorinox circles back to making them again someday, as the I.N.O.X. line is nowhere near as impressive.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I think I've been hanging out with you guys too long...lol
> 
> View attachment 16452649
> 
> ...


Right there with ya, except it's closer to the 5:

(edit) Disregard the crooked date wheel -- it was about 2300 and it doesn't have that fancy insta-snap date mechanism like Rolex


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ahhh, curry nikutama (sweet beef) udon and some tempura post jujitsu/martial arts training!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I didnt even think of it that way. And i dont like it.
> 
> i always though seiko wanted connotations of prestige and visage.


Speaking of funny names, how about a game of Sudoku?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Speaking of funny names, how about a game of Sudoku?
> View attachment 16452916


And it’s a german watch


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Blue blue blue


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

bjespo said:


> View attachment 16453219


The DVD with both the original and the sequel is available on Amazon right now for just $3.74

Kid's haven't seen it yet, so I have no choice but to order it. LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> The DVD with both the original and the sequel is available on Amazon right now for just $3.74
> 
> Kid's haven't seen it yet, so I have no choice but to order it. LOL


You been sniffing glue?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Latest ultrasound pic!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

__





Gray Dial Leather Strap Lunar Pilot 98A285 | Bulova


The Limited Edition Lunar Pilot Chronograph from the Archive Series celebrates the 50th anniversary of Apollo 15 and the lunar landing. Inspired by the original, this iconic timepiece features a highly durable Titanium Grade 5 case with gold-tone stainless steel details set against a rich gray...




www.bulova.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I don't get is why they won't release a smaller version of this watch based on the original...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> What I don't get is why they won't release a smaller version of this watch based on the original...


I totally dig the look of this but I cannot spend a grand on a quartz watch. If this was the same price as the regular one I'd buy it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> I totally dig the look of this but I cannot spend a grand on a quartz watch. If this was the same price as the regular one I'd buy it.


The regular one is a very handsome piece. And the cushion case works even on my small wrist.



















My son loves it so much I gave it to him.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> The regular one is a very handsome piece. And the cushion case works even on my small wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16454306
> 
> ...


It'd not a question of "if," it's a question of "when" on me buying a lunar pilot. It's been in and out of my cart sooo many times.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> It'd not a question of "if," it's a question of "when" on me buying a lunar pilot. It's been in and out of my cart sooo many times.












Goooooooooood!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Update on my Seiko crown issue: it was a damaged O-ring. My AD opened up the watch, removed and replaced with a new O-ring, and the watch winds like new. Free of charge! 

Also ended up ordering the leather strap and buckle for my Speedy Racing to switch up the look! 

Speaking of which, what I wore today:









And had a spirited drive up in Malibu earlier in the morning! For those who know the area, we had Latigo canyon road basically all to ourselves!!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> You been sniffing glue?


Looks like I picked a bad day to quit, right?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16454047
> 
> 
> Latest ultrasound pic!


Seems like a rorschach test to me.

I see an angry pigeon drawing from a shoulder holster.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16454483


When you gonna pull the trigger....

When you've run out of aesthetically interesting pieces to acquire I assume?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> When you gonna pull the trigger....
> 
> When you've run out of aesthetically interesting pieces to acquire I assume?


When the crypto market bounces back so I can close some pending deals  The plan is a birthday buy in July!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady and one of her doggies.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> What I don't get is why they won't release a smaller version of this watch based on the original...


Well, this is pretty small as it is already...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady and one of her doggies.


Gotta love women who are big dog fans!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta love women who are big dog fans!
> View attachment 16454922











Group shot


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I need a rubber strap watch. Been looking at these. The orange one would have to be remounted on a black strap, however.








or








or


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> I need a rubber strap watch. Been looking at theae. The orange one would have to be remounted on a black strap, however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pro, Sharkhunter, then Searambler.

I would go with the Pro. SH pretty good too.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Pro, Sharkhunter, then Searambler.
> 
> I would go with the Pro. SH pretty good too.


I was thinking the same thing, color wise. I like the Sharkhunter and Searambler best, but since I don't buy blue watches and everything I have is black or white / silver the orange Pro demands serious consideration.

I had a Pro Sub 1500 a few years back. It was just too bulky and heavy in the end.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> It'd not a question of "if," it's a question of "when" on me buying a lunar pilot. It's been in and out of my cart sooo many times.


It's been in and out of your *what* now?









🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> I need a rubber strap watch. Been looking at these. The orange one would have to be remounted on a black strap, however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pro definitely. No point getting a Doxa without that statement orange dial.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> The Pro definitely. No point getting a Doxa without that statement orange dial.





King_Neptune said:


> I need a rubber strap watch. Been looking at these. The orange one would have to be remounted on a black strap, however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if I weren't partial to orange divers, I would vote for that Pro all day and every day. It's a Doxa, bro. You know what to do.

If it's a little _too _orange for your palate, go with the black sharkhunter. The orange accents still pop, and the black dial strikes a better contrast than the silver SR, which looks a bit washed out (monotone) to my eye


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Here's a pic I found of orange on a black strap. Looks good!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello Bro!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 16454277


Can you confirm if this is true BSF? Or just fake news.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Got a call from …

my sister.

Basically, she was asking how much was my discount at our local Rolex ADs as she has a friend who wants to get SS DJ.

I told her discounts are a thing of the past when it comes to Rolex. No more discounts across the product lines. She could not believe it. I suppose not everyone is really aware of this phenomenon. 

I said, the bigger issue is if her friend could find one in stock now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Got a call from …
> 
> my sister.
> 
> ...


Nope, probably not. Haven't seen an SS anything at Rolex ADs for a really long time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, probably not. Haven't seen an SS anything at Rolex ADs for a really long time.


Yup. The last couple of DJs i purchased (both last year), i had to call and ask. And they called when they arrived.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Can you confirm if this is true BSF? Or just fake news.


27 years and counting.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This got almost confiscated by the boss.









good thing it was a different shade of gold. So it didnt match her other jewelry.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 27 years and counting.


Us in Gen Z have no idea what that was about.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Can you confirm if this is true BSF? Or just fake news.





BigSeikoFan said:


> 27 years and counting.


I had to go look it up, too, before I posted the pic. I thought, “No way, has it really been that long…?”


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

It’s two-two-two-two-Tuesday


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> It’s two-two-two-two-Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 16455662


Maybe in 200 years, with global warming, it would 0.9 degrees warmer then.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> This got almost confiscated by the boss.
> View attachment 16455628
> 
> 
> good thing it was a different shade of gold. So it didnt match her other jewelry.


Any more of that talk and I would threaten to "resign" on the spot. Some things are worth getting "fired" over.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Any more of that talk and I would threaten to "resign" on the spot. Some things are worth getting "fired" over.


Unfortunately, in this country, there is a no resignation and no firing rule.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And i believe we are the only remaining country with that rule. Timor Leste was the last one that removed it i think.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Any outfit can be improved with cat hair."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

There's a reason this suit does not have spaghetti straps...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There's a reason this suit does not have spaghetti straps...
> View attachment 16456290


Because all that spaghetti is stuffed into her ass?
I hope it's just Photoshopped...those proportions are just nuts!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> There's a reason this suit does not have spaghetti straps...
> View attachment 16456290


Kevlar?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's amazing how much detail you can get from a cellphone photo these days!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

There's a new Batman in town, and it's not from Rolex.








Kross Studio Takes On 'The Batman' With $100,000 USD Tourbillon Collector Set


Including an illuminating Bat Signal art piece.




hypebeast.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy (Two)sday at 2:22pm and just about 22 seconds…


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

From Sunday, good day for Udon.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Update on my Seiko crown issue: it was a damaged O-ring. My AD opened up the watch, removed and replaced with a new O-ring, and the watch winds like new. Free of charge!
> 
> Also ended up ordering the leather strap and buckle for my Speedy Racing to switch up the look!
> 
> ...


Nice - I stayed at Pepperdine once so appreciated the area


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> Nice - I stayed at Pepperdine once so appreciated the area


Right, I remember you mentioning that before! 

Weather could not have been better on Monday. Sprinkled on the west side a bit, but totally cleared up once we hit Malibu and the canyons


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Is there a technique such that when writing with a fountain pen, ink does not go to the fingers?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Is there a technique such that when writing with a fountain pen, ink does not go to the fingers?


Gotcha 'covered' bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gotcha 'covered' bro.
> View attachment 16457503


Latex does not work well with me bro.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Latex-free version 😜


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

StephenCanale said:


> Caught this video by chance, reviewing D. Dornblüth & Sohn making low volume highly refined watches.... you can even order everything to your preferences....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably best to get one quick before Hodinkee starts hyping them - I think they’ve invested in the company.

Edit: Watchbox


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Latex-free version 😜
> View attachment 16457510


Seems made for me


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Having something really different today - it's my father's birthday and this is the traditional "birthday bun". 😋


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Is there a technique such that when writing with a fountain pen, ink does not go to the fingers?


Yeah, don’t hold the pen by the nib when you write! 

I find that I get ink on my fingers when writing if I’m using a cartridge – converter pen and the converter or the nib has gotten loose.

So it has happened on a couple of my pens but not on others. Never on my piston- or vac- fillers (but I only have one of each so not a good sample size).

If you’re talking about getting Ink on your fingers while filling the pen, that’s a different story.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, don’t hold the pen by the nib when you write!
> 
> I find that I get ink on my fingers when writing if I’m using a cartridge – converter pen and the converter or the nib has gotten loose.
> 
> ...


What?????? Youre not supposed to touch the nib?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mine is a piston thing. Sometimes no issues. Today, there’s always ink on my finger tips. Not sure where it comes from.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Having something really different today - it's my father's birthday and this is the traditional "birthday bun". 😋
> View attachment 16457732


Happy birthday to your Dad!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Mine is a piston thing. Sometimes no issues. Today, there’s always ink on my finger tips. Not sure where it comes from.


what make is it Pong?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Today’s pens.
> 
> We did not get heard in court today. Not enough hours in the day.


I recognize the TT sub but unable to identify the pens.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> I need a rubber strap watch. Been looking at these. The orange one would have to be remounted on a black strap, however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharkhunter always


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I recognize the TT sub but unable to identify the pens.


Visconti HomoSapiens Bronze Age fp, and Graf von Faber-Castell Classic fp.

I put HomoSapiens in one word because they censor the first word if on its own! Haha


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The bronze on the Bronze Age will patina like my Tudor will.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

This is apparently such a novelty on the website. The 41mm size is a bit too small for my wrist (short ears). A decently made dial is a plus, as are the slimmer lines of the bracelet (all of them are of the same thickness) and the engraving on the caseback. On the downside, polished middle ones, no quick micro-adjustment and a poor-quality brush on the bezel - so made for a piss.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Nice - I stayed at Pepperdine once so appreciated the area


A long time ago I lived in Malibu for a year. That was a pretty good year.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

What do you say brothers, way cool? Or too gimmicky?




__





Introducing: Girard-Perregaux Casquette 2.0. Within Two Hours the Watch is Already Sold Out Online.







www-watchcollectinglifestyle-com.cdn.ampproject.org













Regardless, it's already sold out, at $4,700!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Here's a pic I found of orange on a black strap. Looks good!
> View attachment 16455050


I like Doxa, always wanted one. I've been kinda eyeing this one...










I know these Tiffany color, baby blue dials are all the rage and hyped up like crazy now, but I kinda like it.



SaMaster14 said:


> Update on my Seiko crown issue: it was a damaged O-ring. My AD opened up the watch, removed and replaced with a new O-ring, and the watch winds like new. Free of charge!
> 
> Also ended up ordering the leather strap and buckle for my Speedy Racing to switch up the look!
> 
> ...


Should have told me! 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> I like Doxa, always wanted one. I've been kinda eyeing this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time! It was an impromptu drive (we thought it was going to rain!) 

Also, my G80 order is coming along… just added the M Drive Professional pack (10 ways traction control + drift analyzer)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Fun having this back on the wrist


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> I like Doxa, always wanted one. I've been kinda eyeing this one...
> 
> I know these Tiffany color, baby blue dials are all the rage and hyped up like crazy now,
> 
> ...


My input refocus your vision and consider buying a Sharkhunter (black dial version).


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> A long time ago I lived in Malibu for a year. That was a pretty good year.


One of the favorite things to do is watching the sunrise or sunset from the area.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> My input refocus your vision and consider buying a Sharkhunter (black dial version).


It's either blue or orange. I really like the black one but I already have too many black dial watches.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

... and blue is my fav color.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I was just looking at this today, before I saw @mav ‘s post!








Photo from the ad on that Canadian website that I frequent.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My first choice would be the orange one.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> What do you say brothers, way cool? Or too gimmicky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe both? I think it’s positive that brands are mining the archives and bringing out cool new spins on watches that are outside the norm. Not really wearable for me but I’m all for people spending money on stuff that’s more interesting than the basics.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> what make is it Pong?


Montblanc Meisterstuck


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> What do you say brothers, way cool? Or too gimmicky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can barely muster up poliete words, so I'll just say I'm relieved that only 820 of these were produced.

On the other hand, the sad fact that 820 rubes coughed up $4,700 to immediately sell out the production is just depressing.

But, heh, Bitcoin is still nearly 40K so that "new rich" money has to go somewhere. 🤣


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Who doesn't like a red truck?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Who doesn't like chicken fingers?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Truth in advertising...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> It's either blue or orange. I really like the black one but I already have too many black dial watches.


Impossible to have too many black dial watches. My second choice for Doxa would be their Caribbean blue dial version. Their Professional orange dial is iconic for Doxa but not my favorite.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> What do you say brothers, way cool? Or too gimmicky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(every time someone shares a Google AMP link, baby ***** Gee-zus cries)

I can’t read about it on my phone. Is it ceramic? Are those real LEDs?

I dig it because it’s gimmicky. Probably less rare than actual working LED vintage watches, too.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> What do you say brothers, way cool? Or too gimmicky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Next time! It was an impromptu drive (we thought it was going to rain!)
> 
> Also, my G80 order is coming along… just added the M Drive Professional pack (10 ways traction control + drift analyzer)


The M Drive Pro pack sounds... well, f'ing amazing!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> What do you say brothers, way cool? Or too gimmicky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's kinda cool in a not so cool way. Reminds me of the MB&F HM5, but the MB&F is way cooler in a cool way.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I was just looking at this today, before I saw @mav ‘s post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> (every time someone shares a Google AMP link, baby *** Gee-zus cries)
> 
> I can’t read about it on my phone. Is it ceramic? Are those real LEDs?
> 
> I dig it because it’s gimmicky. Probably less rare than actual working LED vintage watches, too.


Odd, I have no problem opening the link.
Anyhow, it's ceramic with titanium caseback on the watch itself, and ceramic with rubber on the bracelet. Clasp is all titanium.
And yes it's true LED.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> It's kinda cool in a not so cool way. Reminds me of the MB&F HM5, but the MB&F is way cooler in a cool way.


The GP is actually a total remake of the same namesake in stainless steel (and a plastic version in black I think) by GP from 1976.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I think it looks pretty cool, but I'm not spending that kind of money on a quartz LED watch that's for damn sure. If only money were no object... it'd be a cool conversation piece.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> It's kinda cool in a not so cool way. Reminds me of the MB&F HM5, but the MB&F is way cooler in a cool way.


I agree. I prefer the MB&F and Urwerk versions


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I agree. I prefer the MB&F and Urwerk versions


The MB&F is gorgeous... it's a fun weekend piece for sure! 
At over 10 times the price though! 😱


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

During the pandemic, i made a wishlist. Watches to get from 2020 until my 2026 watch retirement. 26 watches in all. By 2021, was halfway thru. I thought i was going too fast. Now in 2022, havent even progressed. Slowed down for sure. And i realized why. The next pieces are all very expensive and my wallet already empty.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> During the pandemic, i made a wishlist. Watches to get from 2020 until my 2026 watch retirement. 26 watches in all. By 2021, was halfway thru. I thought i was going too fast. Now in 2022, havent even progressed. Slowed down for sure. And i realized why. *The next pieces are all very expensive* and my wallet already empty.


That's the inevitable ain't it? I mean, I have nowhere near what you have bro Pong but still face that same issue - after a while you aquire a few watches and next "interesting" pieces are gonna be expensive.

And the wallet gets lighter and lighter...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


>


Wouldn’t mind it but I think I’ll hold off until an orange one comes along.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That's the inevitable ain't it? I mean, I have nowhere near what you have bro Pong but still face that same issue - after a while you aquire a few watches and next "interesting" pieces are gonna be expensive.
> 
> And the wallet gets lighter and lighter...


Well, not always. I find less expensive pieces interesting, like the orange Doxa that’s been eluding me so far….


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> The M Drive Pro pack sounds... well, f'ing amazing!


Really excited for the tech! The driving assistance pro will also be nice for long drives - car will basically drive itself in highway traffic up to 40mph and then once you get going, you can activate further cruise control assistance to basically make lane changes for you and keep distance from cars in front. Very smart system that’s a step below full autopilot 

Of course, as it’s a BMW, you can turn all the “nannies” off when you want to have fun!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, not always. I find less expensive pieces interesting, like the orange Doxa that’s been eluding me so far….


There are also less expensive pieces that i find interesting. I think the least expensive on my list is a Tank Francaise.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

@Pongster - re-leaky mont blanc

-the nib/feed unit may need gently seating in more firmly - it is threaded one-piece unit and if not sat right, ink can leak. With a tissue hold the nib/feed with thumb & index finger and very gently turn clockwise until it resists like with screw-down-crown

-If the pen has been upside down, then it may have filled the feed and drain off onto the nib section which you hold - when not writing always keep upright

Sometimes the gold/palladium nib itself is seated poorly on the feed and a gap can cause leak so make sure it is sat true


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> @Pongster - re-leaky mont blanc
> 
> -the nib/feed unit may need gently seating in more firmly - it is threaded one-piece unit and if not sat right, ink can leak. With a tissue hold the nib/feed with thumb & index finger and very gently turn clockwise until it resists like with screw-down-crown
> 
> ...


Thanks father. Will do as suggested.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> There are also less expensive pieces that i find interesting. I think the least expensive on my list is a Tank Francaise.


Godfrey

first half of my list

Watch Plan (2020 to 2026)pppp


IWC Portuguese Minute Repeater - March 2020
Gerald Genta Fantasy Retro Mickey Mouse - April 2020
Glashütte Original Senator Perpetual Calendar - May 2020
A. Lange & Söhne Zeitwerk - June 2020
Habring2 Doppel-Felix Date - July 2020
Patek Philippe Perpetual Calendar Chronograph 3970E - August 2020
Credor Eichi II - September 2020
D. Dornblüth & Sohn Regulator - December 2020
Omega Seamaster Apnea - January 2021
Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean - February 2021
Rolex Platinum DayDate - March 2021
Omega Constellation Piepan Onyx - April 2021
Gronefeld 1941 Principia (April 2022)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> first half of my list
> 
> ...


Double godfrey

just got call from Gronefeld. My watch might be shipped next month. So one month earlier than scheduled (after paying for it in Jan 2021).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Really excited for the tech! The driving assistance pro will also be nice for long drives - car will basically drive itself in highway traffic up to 40mph and then once you get going, you can activate further cruise control assistance to basically make lane changes for you and keep distance from cars in front. Very smart system that’s a step below full autopilot
> 
> Of course, as it’s a BMW, you can turn all the “nannies” off when you want to have fun!


Mine’s got similar driving assistance (adaptive cruise, works all the way down to stop-and-go traffic, plus lane keep assist) and I’ll say that it sure is nice to have. I don’t have to constantly count out my two-second gap anymore, so I can keep a better eye on surrounding vehicles.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, not always. I find less expensive pieces interesting, like the orange Doxa that’s been eluding me so far….


Well, that's exactly the reason it's been eluding you isn't it? It's just not interesting enough for you to pull the trigger, regardless of how easy it is for you to jump the gun...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Well, that's exactly the reason it's been eluding you isn't it? It's just not interesting enough for you to pull the trigger, regardless of how easy it is for you to jump the gun...


If the Doxa had a decent resale value, I'd bet it'd be easier.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Thinking of the all the people in Ukraine.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> If the Doxa had a decent resale value, I'd bet it'd be easier.


It's not even that, yes there are of course relatively cheap(er) watches that looks interesting, but many just don't offer enough "interest" to give me a desire to actually own...if that makes any sense.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Mine’s got similar driving assistance (adaptive cruise, works all the way down to stop-and-go traffic, plus lane keep assist) and I’ll say that it sure is nice to have. I don’t have to constantly count out my two-second gap anymore, so I can keep a better eye on surrounding vehicles.


This was a pretty cool video I found and watched before adding the option. I was on the fence and did not have it added to my initial build, but this video changed my mind!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thinking of the all the people in Ukraine.


It's so complicated; I'm glad I'm not President (as everyone should be glad I'm not President).

The Kenyan ambassador to the UN spoke earlier this week with a hopeful tone that I wish every leader would adopt:


> At independence, had we chosen to pursue states on the basis of ethnic, racial or religious homogeneity, we would still be waging bloody wars these many decades later.
> 
> Instead, we agreed that we would settle for the borders that we inherited, but we would still pursue continental political, economic and legal integration. Rather than form nations that looked ever backward into history with a dangerous nostalgia, we chose to look forward to a greatness none of our many nations and peoples had ever known.
> 
> We chose to follow the rules of the Organisation of African Unity and the United Nations charter, not because our borders satisfied us, but because we wanted something greater, forged in peace.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SEC Reporting 2022 seminar… watching from home!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> This was a pretty cool video I found and watched before adding the option. I was on the fence and did not have it added to my initial build, but this video changed my mind!


(side note: if we made a drinking game of every time one of these dealer guys says "you have your...", we'd be SLOSHED)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> This was a pretty cool video I found and watched before adding the option. I was on the fence and did not have it added to my initial build, but this video changed my mind!


I like it a lot. Of course there's times when I want total control, but I think it's more often when I just don't need to fry my brain so much. Similar systems are standard across so many makes and models by now, I don't have to look very hard to get it in a car.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> SEC Reporting 2022 seminar… watching from home!


GF - Snow has joined me (Bear is somewhere else being a doofus)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I like it a lot. Of course there's times when I want total control, but I think it's more often when I just don't need to fry my brain so much. Similar systems are standard across so many makes and models by now, I don't have to look very hard to get it in a car.


I anticipate that I won’t fully take advantage of all of the tech, but it will be very nice for long, highway drives, _especially_ in traffic.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Well, that's exactly the reason it's been eluding you isn't it? It's just not interesting enough for you to pull the trigger, regardless of how easy it is for you to jump the gun...


Actually no. I haven’t jumped at one because I did not want to spend on customs and duty charges if I order directly from Doxa. Been waiting for an orange one to come up on that website that I frequent.

I might bite the bullet and go to the Doxa website, but I’ll give it a little more time.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> If the Doxa had a decent resale value, I'd bet it'd be easier.


I generally don’t buy for resale value. I don’t flip to make money. I flip because, well, my attention span is……what were we talking about again?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> This was a pretty cool video I found and watched before adding the option. I was on the fence and did not have it added to my initial build, but this video changed my mind!


I must admit that I used to stay away from the electronics in cars. Like I much preferred the manual 6 speed over DCT until I tried DCT and was blown away by it. This new Drivers Assistance Pro Pack is cool!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I generally don’t buy for resale value. I don’t flip to make money. I flip because, well, my attention span is……what were we talking about again?


The fact that you have an attention span of an ant. 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> GF - Snow has joined me (Bear is somewhere else being a doofus)


A shot of Doofus would be nice too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> The fact that you have an attention span of an ant. 😂


"Oh look! A squirrel!!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe it's me, but this sorta looks like an owl...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

So this is 100% true. At my job, there was a guy who used to bring cooked half squirrels (split longwise) for lunch sometimes. He'd pull it out of his lunchbox and just start gnawing on it!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Maybe it's me, but this sorta looks like an owl...
> View attachment 16461506


With three eyes? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A shot of Doofus would be nice too.


Tired doofus (real name Bear)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> So this is 100% true. At my job, there was a guy who used to bring cooked half squirrels (split longwise) for lunch sometimes. He'd pull it out of his lunchbox and just start gnawing on it!


Were they still furry?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What you put in, you must also put out.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Were they still furry?


No. They were bald and brownish.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> No. They were bald and brownish.


Brown?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not sure if my other Cocktail Time is part of the Presage line (like the Manhattan), but here is another Presage watch i have which i like because Presage is not on the dial -









SARY057


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So the original cocktail time is not a presage it seems









Seiko Cocktail Time: Your Guide to the Happy Hour Watch


Your favourite Seiko Cocktail Time watches just get better and better -- just like the drinks they're inspired from. With our guide, pick the most delectable one that fits your style!




www.thewatchcompany.com


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Roasted but still whole. Just split down the middle for a lunchbox treat! 😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Roasted but still whole. Just split down the middle for a lunchboh treat! 😂


That was a squirrel, bro?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> That was a squirrel, bro?


Yes, it truly is / was. BT would eat it up!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Yes, it truly is / was. BT would eat it up!


I’m sure.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I may have an incoming later today. 🤞 Not a Rolex, however.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I may have an incoming later today. 🤞 Not a Rolex, however.


A squirrel?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Yes, it truly is / was. BT would eat it up!





Sappie66 said:


> I’m sure.


only one way to find out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


>


Watches And Artwork?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> I may have an incoming later today. 🤞 Not a Rolex, however.


Godfrey 

Not a Doxa.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Which do you like better? With or without patina?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Which do you like better? With or without patina?
> View attachment 16462123
> 
> View attachment 16462124


"With" looks good, though I think patina looks best after a few years of incidental wear n' tear. Factory-patina'd goods don't do much for me. They're like you're buying a pre-made history for your trinket.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Not bad performance from a 4-year-old watch that's never been serviced...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, my deal went through, got a watch arriving next week or the week after.  A preowned model I didn't think I'd find a nice enough example of. It ships from DavidSW as soon as full service is complete. The watch make / model is a surprise.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Well, my deal went through, got a watch arriving next week or the week after.  A preowned model I didn't think I'd find a nice enough example of. It ships from DavidSW as soon as full service is complete. The watch make / model is a surprise.


I look forward to seeing the new Invicta!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Watches And Artwork?
> 
> View attachment 16462056


You forgot the fancy shirt requirement.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Having something really different today - it's my father's birthday and this is the traditional "birthday bun". 😋
> View attachment 16457732


Do you eat them or f*&k them?

...asking for a friend...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Really excited for the tech! The driving assistance pro will also be nice for long drives - car will basically drive itself in highway traffic up to 40mph and then once you get going, you can activate further cruise control assistance to basically make lane changes for you and keep distance from cars in front. Very smart system that’s a step below full autopilot
> 
> Of course, as it’s a BMW, you can turn all the “nannies” off when you want to have fun!


I deliberately stayed away from a car with this kind of tech. I knew it would just train me to be on my phone while driving and eventually would make me unsafe. Though I can see the value, especially on long trips when you gotta turn around and smack some unruly kiddos in the back seats


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Which do you like better? With or without patina?
> View attachment 16462123
> 
> View attachment 16462124


Hard for them to make a dial that works really well with the clean versus patinaed case. Seems like it always fits one over the other.

Really makes me want a bronze watch though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Do you eat them or f*&k them?
> 
> ...asking for a friend...


Not _THAT_ kind of "birthday bun"...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Hard for them to make a dial that works really well with the clean versus patinaed case. Seems like it always fits one over the other.
> 
> Really makes me want a bronze watch though.


So clean or patina'd? 🤔


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> You forgot the fancy shirt requirement.


You're lucky I wore a shirt


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m sure.


Still a rodent though. Right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


>


Gotta love a Lange Up/Down!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Which do you like better? With or without patina?
> View attachment 16462123
> 
> View attachment 16462124


Without


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Still a rodent though. Right?


Tree rats.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I just returned from Spec’s having replenished my post Hawaiian Holland America cruise and mentioned to the sales rep I was from Chattanooga TN close to Jack Daniel’s Distillery. He told me to try Chattanooga Whiskey that is better than JD. Turns out he was right. Tagging @Sappie66 to try this if available in Vancouver.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Friday!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I just returned from Spec’s having replenished my post Hawaiian Holland America cruise and mentioned to the sales rep I was from Chattanooga TN close to Jack Daniel’s Distillery. He told me to try Chattanooga Whiskey that is better than JD. Turns out he was right. Tagging @Sappie66 to try this if available in Vancouver.


I’ll get on it!

Have you tried this?














There is a documentary film about it. Pretty interesting.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ll get on it!
> 
> Have you tried this?
> 
> ...


I’ll get on that one too since I’m from Tennessee.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I’ll get on that one too since I’m from Tennessee.


You and I should drink together. I've already had whisky and wine (too much wine actually) with Eisenhammer, who also knows his stuff well, being from Kentucky.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I’ll get on that one too since I’m from Tennessee.


I guess that'll have to go on the to-do list of this Tennessee boy, too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> I guess that'll have to go on the to-do list of this Tennessee boy, too.


You'll have to join me and the good doctor! If it ever happens.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A bit of Paris in NYC.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> You and I should drink together. I've already had whisky and wine (too much wine actually) with Eisenhammer, who also knows his stuff well, being from Kentucky.











This is not bad either


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> This is not bad either


Im familiar with Knob Creek.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You forgot the fancy shirt requirement.


No fancy shirt as well. No shirt actually.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ll get on it!
> 
> Have you tried this?
> 
> ...


Perfect for this thread. Just one more page.









1







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

In my day long seminar once more. Third of four. Can hardly wait for this to be over.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Brought this to the office from Maui as a gift for one of the Partners. It looks really light, but it packs a punch!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Which do you like better? With or without patina?
> View attachment 16462123
> 
> View attachment 16462124


Without no doubt!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> No fancy shirt as well. No shirt actually.
> View attachment 16463466


Glad you didn’t take a mirror full-body shot.




Not commenting on your appearance. . Just don’t want to see such things is all!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Glad you didn’t take a mirror full-body shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you employing reverse psychology tactics bro?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Are you employing reverse psychology tactics bro?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is pretty good!

But definitely not for every day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s getting a bit sweet. I’ll choke it down.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> This is pretty good!
> 
> But definitely not for every day.


Chocolate beer? Hmmmmm


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah well, the first few sips were good.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Without no doubt!


So I'm not the only one who prefers the pristine condition sans patina. Whew...for a sec there I thought I was nuts 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Brought this to the office from Maui as a gift for one of the Partners. It looks really light, but it packs a punch!


Tried a couple Suntory before but never quite liked them.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> So I'm not the only one who prefers the pristine condition sans patina. Whew...for a sec there I thought I was nuts 😅


Nope, you're not alone or nuts 🥜.

We, the silent majority, often prefer our watches scratch free and commonly wash our cars too!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Tried a couple Suntory before but never quite liked them.


Not the absolute best, but very smooth for the price! At Costco it maui the bottle was ~$30. It seems to be $60-$90 on the “mainland” though.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not the absolute best, but very smooth for the price! At Costco it maui the bottle was ~$30. It seems to be $60-$90 on the “mainland” though.


An arbitrage. Business opportunity?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Blue foto.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Haven't seen Jenna in a while...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Haven't seen Jenna in a while...
> View attachment 16464711



















Haven’t seen this either for awhile…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Was sent a 15% discount code from an online pen retailer that I had ordered from in the past, good for only this weekend. Was just going to have a little peek. Mistake! Just ordered a Platinum Maki-e Kanazawa Gold Leaf Red Mt. Fuji, M nib. Was so pretty!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Was sent a 15% discount code from an online pen retailer that I had ordered from in the past, good for only this weekend. Was just going to have a little peek. Mistake! Just ordered a Platinum Maki-e Kanazawa Gold Leaf Red Mt. Fuji, M nib. Was so pretty!


Godrey 

Platinum is the make, not the material!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

And just as we were talking about orange Doxas, an excellent condition, full-kit 1200T Orange comes along. I have opened up a dialogue with the seller.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> And just as we were talking about orange Doxas, an excellent condition, full-kit 1200T Orange comes along. I have opened up a dialogue with the seller.


Godfrey

Dang. He just sold it.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Dang. He just sold it.


Saved you the hassles of having to flip it before the power reserve even ran out.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Haven't seen Jenna in a while...
> View attachment 16464711


Has something happened to her nose?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Has something happened to her nose?


Yeah, it's a little pointy but this angle is doing her no favors. I think it's cute.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wardrobe adjustments.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A quick bite before the Kings game at “LA Live”


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Trevor Noah’s show just about to start here at Rogers Arena. Should be good!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Kings win!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugman said:


> Not bad performance from a 4-year-old watch that's never been serviced...
> View attachment 16462462
> 
> View attachment 16462464


A pretty good start, Bro Sug. You sure about that lift angle, though? What cal. is she?

And of course, you can't just tease us (or, more specifically, _me _) with a single DT position. Here's a spread you won't see every day:

Full wind horizontal (dial up and down):

















Full wind vertical (crown right, top, left, and underneath)

































And all six again after 24hrs discharge:


















































Best movement we've ever tested, full stop. And the first to unseat @Will_f (and his world-beating Damasko) from the top slot on the leaderboard in _six years_.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ll get on it!
> 
> Have you tried this?
> 
> ...


Well done, sir. One of my boys is an ambassador and gave me this little gem for the holidays.









Oddly enough I seem to have "misplaced" it though. Can't seem to find the bottle anywhere...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Chocolate beer? Hmmmmm





Sappie66 said:


> This is pretty good!
> 
> But definitely not for every day.


I'll see that hand, and _raise _you one Canadian Breakfast Stout


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Nope, you're not alone or nuts 🥜.
> 
> We, the silent majority, often prefer our watches scratch free and commonly wash our cars too!


^This

Yeah Bro @mui.richard not only are those "pre-aged" factory patinas fugly (IMO), they take all the joy (and personal "journey") out of the ownership experience. Half the fun of bronze is that after a month you have a watch that looks like no other despite the model being shared by thousands. Just my .02


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great show it was!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> I'll see that hand, and _raise _you one Canadian Breakfast Stout


I'll see and raise you...uh...uh










...it's got B vitamins!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sooo, I've been recruited! Got an interview on Wednesday for a 100% remote job assisting high net worth clients. Sweet benefits and no commute (I just have to live within 90 miles of the KC metro). 

Mrsithardin is well pleased.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I'll see and raise you...uh...uh
> 
> View attachment 16466301
> 
> ...


IT’S WHAT PLANTS CRAVE


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Sooo, I've been recruited! Got an interview on Wednesday for a 100% remote job assisting high net worth clients. Sweet benefits and no commute (I just have to live within 90 miles of the KC metro).
> 
> Mrsithardin is well pleased.


Sweet!

Our bureau is considering a plan to spend more time at the office, but our section chief is lobbying to keep us as-is (two days a week) because it’s going to be hard to recruit/retain talent when so many companies can tout 100% remote work. She says “the toothpaste isn’t going back into the tube.”


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I've got 2 nephews that were adopted from Ukraine when they were little. One of them went back a few years ago as a missionary for 2 years. He still has a grandma there and has been almost sleepless the last few days working to get her to safety.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Our bureau is considering a plan to spend more time at the office, but our section chief is lobbying to keep us as-is (two days a week) because it’s going to be hard to recruit/retain talent when so many companies can tout 100% remote work. She says “the toothpaste isn’t going back into the tube.”


So true. And I've been super impressed with the benefits packages I'm seeing. Paid parental leave, student loan repayment assistance, etc.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> ^This
> 
> Yeah Bro @mui.richard not only are those "pre-aged" factory patinas fugly (IMO), they take all the joy (and personal "journey") out of the ownership experience. Half the fun of bronze is that after a month you have a watch that looks like no other despite the model being shared by thousands. Just my .02


For what it's worth the watch wasn't pre-aged. It's shipped from Yema bright and shiny. 😉
And yeah, while I agree with you bronze watches are supposed to look unique, somehow I still prefer it being bright and shiny. 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> IT’S WHAT PLANTS CRAVE
> View attachment 16466327


That color...🤢


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> This is pretty good!
> 
> But definitely not for every day.


Drop a dollop of vanilla ice cream in there for a real treat.

Me and my mates used to pay the Flying Saucer waitresses to go to the ice cream shop next door to do that very thing, now it is a regular menu item 

Works well with Guinness as well.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> A quick bite before the Kings game at “LA Live”


Omega needs to reissue that watch with the 1-12 bezel and the sandwich dial, would be an absolute blockbuster I think.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Omega needs to reissue that watch with the 1-12 bezel and the sandwich dial, would be an absolute blockbuster I think.


I would definitely agree! I don’t think they will though, to keep something about the Spectre piece unique, but honestly who knows haha


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

A pic of a (puppy) dog I'd like to go take a look at if things work out.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> A pic of a (puppy) dog I'd like to go take a look at if things work out.
> 
> View attachment 16467010


Godfrey.

Female Norwegian Elkhound


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Drop a dollop of vanilla ice cream in there for a real treat.
> 
> Me and my mates used to pay the Flying Saucer waitresses to go to the ice cream shop next door to do that very thing, now it is a regular menu item
> 
> Works well with Guinness as well.


Sounds good! Gonna try that!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Female Norwegian Elkhound


Cute! How big do they get? Big as an Elk?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My nephew made it to Poland. He's secured an apartment for his grandma and will stay with her when she gets there. He hired a car & driver to get her to Poland. They're in a 2 day traffic jam near the border.

Did you hear that Ukranian women are using Tinder to track Russian soldier movements in their cities. Can you imagine being done in by your dating app?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Cute! How big do they get? Big as an Elk?


19" tall; 45 to 50 lbs. for the female.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> 19" tall; 45 to 50 lbs. for the female.


Godfrey.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Did you hear that Ukranian women are using Tinder to track Russian soldier movements in their cities. Can you imagine being done in by your dating app?


A similar thing was being done with dating apps here in DC, getting Jan 6 insurrectionists to boast about what they did.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Post dinner, waiting on valet!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> The more I think about it, the more I want to get rid of the G.
> 
> I mean, yeah, it's indestructible, and it should always be bang-on accurate because it's got radio sync. But the solar-charged cell is flat right now, it's uncomfortable, it doesn't fold flat to fit in a bag pocket for travel, I don't wear a camo uniform anymore to match with it, it's not even all that easy to read...
> 
> I should finish charging it and try it again as the extra watch while I'm not wearing my AW.


I feel that way about most of my g's


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Doesn't the word mean "bad omen" or something similar?
> 
> Was always curious why Seiko chose that word.


Yes, which is why I don't like it. I was wearing my last presage when I broke my shoulder in 2020, sold it soon after. Never will buy another.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> Caught this video by chance, reviewing D. Dornblüth & Sohn making low volume highly refined watches.... you can even order everything to your preferences....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a dealer for these a couple of hours from me at Noosa.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Fun having this back on the wrist


Is that the Brian May edition?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

So I weakened and bought this from the e-Boutique the other day, I actually like it a lot, a very classy piece. The new Large Must.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> Is that the Brian May edition?


No! Most people seem to think it is, though - it’s very similar. 

This is the limited edition “Sarada” edition, from the Naruto/Boruto line!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> My nephew made it to Poland. He's secured an apartment for his grandma and will stay with her when she gets there. He hired a car & driver to get her to Poland. They're in a 2 day traffic jam near the border.
> 
> Did you hear that Ukranian women are using Tinder to track Russian soldier movements in their cities. Can you imagine being done in by your dating app?


Great to hear re nephew.

re tracking, How is it done?

saw this -








Former Miss Grand Ukraine Is Now a Soldier Fighting Russian Invasion


The Ukrainian people have mounted a heroic resistance to Russian aggression ... people from all walks of life, including beauty queens.




www.tmz.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> No! Most people seem to think it is, though - it’s very similar.
> 
> This is the limited edition “Sarada” edition, from the Naruto/Boruto line!


And there’s a new Brian May gold edition I understand


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> And there’s a new Brian May gold edition I understand


Looks like you’re right!









SRPH80 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Since it is Feb 28 here


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

More dog stuff. Playing with her brothers and sisters.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Monday, all!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> saw this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a different publication she was quoted as saying:

_"Our [Ukraine’s] army is fighting in such a way that NATO should apply for entry into Ukraine," _

Now that's a KEEPER!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> More dog stuff. Playing with her brothers and sisters.


Dang they're cute!

When will they be big enough to harness them to those carriages???


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy Monday, all!
> View attachment 16468084


Sorry man, cute and all, but she's just no Anastasiia Lenna. 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Sorry man, cute and all, but she's just no Anastasiia Lenna. 🤣


I wouldnt mind applying for entry myself


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So it is not an instant change.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> In a different publication she was quoted as saying:
> 
> _"Our [Ukraine’s] army is fighting in such a way that NATO should apply for entry into Ukraine," _
> 
> Now that's a KEEPER!


Gotta get a BIG Like for that!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> Sorry man, cute and all, but she's just no Anastasiia Lenna. 🤣


Always been a bigger fan of cute over hot...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@mav, this is for you.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I wouldnt mind applying for entry myself


Is she taking applications?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> So it is not an instant change.
> View attachment 16468275


You just reminded me that I need to change the date on mine...😅


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> You just reminded me that I need to change the date on mine...
> View attachment 16468514


Still February in Texas.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> So I weakened and bought this from the e-Boutique the other day, I actually like it a lot, a very classy piece. The new Large Must.


Will now conjugate the verb “am weak”

I am weak 
You is weak 
We is all weak


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Will now conjugate the verb “am weak”
> 
> I am weak
> You is weak
> We is all weak


In Bro @Pete26's defense, his purchase was plainly identified as a _Must, _and a large one at that_._ Had he sprung for a Might, May, or Could, I think the "moment of weakness" label would be apropos. 

But in this case, the man clearly had no choice in the matter!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Sorry man, cute and all, but she's just no Anastasiia Lenna. 🤣


Definitely not! That chick looks like a trans...









And now you can't UNSEE it! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Definitely not! That chick looks like a trans...
> View attachment 16468679
> 
> 
> And now you can't UNSEE it! 🤣🤣🤣


Had a friend who'd say she looks "mannish"


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Update: L is grandma and the red line is the Polish border. Day 3...she's almost there!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Post dinner, waiting on valet!


You let the valet guys park your car?! 😯

Once we were out to brunch in Malibu and I let them valet my M4. The guy didn't know how to operate the DCT transmission and it's almost rolled into a ditch because it wasn't put correctly in park.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> In a different publication she was quoted as saying:
> 
> _"Our [Ukraine’s] army is fighting in such a way that NATO should apply for entry into Ukraine," _
> 
> Now that's a KEEPER!


Good for her and all the Ukrainians fighting for their country.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav, this is for you.
> View attachment 16468512


Sweet! Since you own a RO or two, how do you compare them?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> In Bro @Pete26's defense, his purchase was plainly identified as a _Must, _and a large one at that_._ Had he sprung for a Might, May, or Could, I think the "moment of weakness" label would be apropos.
> 
> But in this case, the man clearly had no choice in the matter!


Mrs Pete26 Likes it so if I tire of it I will gift it to her. She asked me the other day if she can wear it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Update: L is grandma and the red line is the Polish border. Day 3...she's almost there!
> View attachment 16469229


Heck of a week at your household, huh?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> You let the valet guys park your car?!
> 
> Once we were out to brunch in Malibu and I let them valet my M4. The guy didn't know how to operate the DCT transmission and it's almost rolled into a ditch because it wasn't put correctly in park.


I almost always have to explain how to park the car 🫣

I do my best to avoid valet whenever possible, but sometimes you’re out and it’s inevitable


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Definitely not! That chick looks like a trans...
> View attachment 16468679
> 
> 
> And now you can't UNSEE it! 🤣🤣🤣


Well, as a photographer you know the 2 dimensional aspect of photography combined with the sweeping effects of light and lens choice can make just about anyone look better or worse than real life.

With that out of the way, nothing about those photos, those legs, thighs, arms, midriff or any other part bothers me a bit. Lacking an overly sturdy neck allows me to rest assured she's all woman.

But, if you wanna take a pass and send her my way, fine by me!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Well, as a photographer you know the 2 dimensional aspect of photography combined with the sweeping effects of light and lens choice can make just about anyone look better or worse than real life.
> 
> With that out of the way, nothing about those photos, those legs, thighs, arms, midriff or any other part bothers me a bit. Lacking an overly sturdy neck allows me to rest assured she's all woman.
> 
> ...


Preach, brother Stephen!

And boys club banter aside, pray that said dreams are still possible this time next week.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> You just reminded me that I need to change _remove _the date on mine...😅
> View attachment 16468514


FTFY


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Sweet! Since you own a RO or two, how do you compare them?


The finishing of both is amazing, as you would expect. I think the VC is more comfortable and considering how comfortable the AP bracelet is, that's saying a lot. The VCO blue sunburst dial is to die for and the bracelet is a pretty awesome in how well they integrated the Maltese cross. Super-distinctive and brings a smile to my face every time I look at it closely.

I love the AP's octagonal bezel and the plots on the bracelets. You can recognize it from a mile away. In fact, a guy was walking towards me in our bldg and he recognized it right away. (He said "Nice watch." He was wearing a blue dial AP ROC.... Yow!) That said, all the flat surfaces on the bezel and bracelet make it a huge scratch magnet (especially on the 12:00 side) but I try to ignore them... The tapisserie dials are also pretty cool in how they catch the light; makes the dial pop, very much like the VCO sunburst but in a different way, of course.

Lots to like about both but if forced to choose, I'd go with the AP. YMMV.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Mrs Pete26 Likes it so if I tire of it I will gift it to her. She asked me the other day if she can wear it.


You might as well kiss that watch goodbye... 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Preach, brother Stephen!
> 
> And boys club banter aside, pray that said dreams are still possible this time next week.


You know what PH my motto is there are always more fishes in the sea. 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> View attachment 16469686


Small difference, but difference nonetheless.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Heck of a week at your household, huh?


Amen to that brother.

Update: She's in Poland and safe with my nephew!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> Well, as a photographer you know the 2 dimensional aspect of photography combined with the sweeping effects of light and lens choice can make just about anyone look better or worse than real life.
> 
> With that out of the way, nothing about those photos, those legs, thighs, arms, midriff or any other part bothers me a bit. Lacking an overly sturdy neck allows me to rest assured she's all woman.
> 
> ...


She's busy at the moment; would you mind waiting until she's free?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Amen to that brother.
> 
> Update: She's in Poland and safe with my nephew!


Great news!

And gotta give props to Poland for opening their doors and welcoming all those in need.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You might as well kiss that watch goodbye...


Thinking the same thing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just renewed the insurance on my German Miata. Was only storage insurance for the last bunch of months.

So just need the sun to come out now.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

March 1st!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Here's your dose of cute J for the day!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Why is Ryan Reynolds smiling?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why is Ryan Reynolds smiling?
> View attachment 16471580


Gf

Ans: Here ya go.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This restaurant has been doing turn-away business.









And here's the reason why.

Beloved East Village diner Veselka attracts crowds offering solidarity with Ukrainian people


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> Ans: Here ya go.
> View attachment 16471582


She's always been rather Lively.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Since we were talking about APs yesterday...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, the puppy I liked has been sold before I was able to make the trip to go see it. Maybe another will catch my eye.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Why is Ryan Reynolds smiling?
> View attachment 16471580


I can imagine


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Well, the puppy I liked has been sold before I was able to make the trip to go see it. Maybe another will catch my eye.


Aw dangit.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For those of you who have not watched _Jack Reacher _on Amazon, here's another good reason to do so.









There's something hot about her...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread is about omegas, right?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tried this on today. Just came out.

It’s very very very nice. Steel. Way better than the previous titanium model. That “something” that I found missing in the Ti one that I had was not missing here.

The small-seconds zips around quickly! 1/10ths. Makes it useless except to see that the watch is running.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Aw dangit.


Maybe it's for the best to hold off. I'm considering a move to a warmer place, and those dogs have double coats.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For those of you who have not watched _Jack Reacher _on Amazon, here's another good reason to do so.
> View attachment 16472432
> 
> 
> There's something hot about her...


I agree. Too bad she’s not coming back for second season.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just got my booster. Waiting out mandatory 15-min observation period.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> Maybe it's for the best to hold off. I'm considering a move to a warmer place, and those dogs have double coats.


Double coats is fine and all, but have their coats been "boosted" at least once, if not twice?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's been a while...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Tried this on today. Just came out.
> 
> It’s very very very nice. Steel. Way better than the previous titanium model. That “something” that I found missing in the Ti one that I had was not missing here.
> 
> The small-seconds zips around quickly! 1/10ths. Makes it useless except to see that the watch is running.


That's a sharp looking watch, Bro Sapp. Nicely finished too. You thinking of taking the plunge? I was hoping to get a crack at the Defy A364 reissue, and of course they sold out in like a day


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Wolf arrived today. Looks like there's room for growth


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> That's a sharp looking watch, Bro Sapp. Nicely finished too. You thinking of taking the plunge? I was hoping to get a crack at the Defy A364 reissue, and of course they sold out in like a day
> View attachment 16473934


That Defy Revival is cool. Every one says AP is being copied, but that watch came out 3 years before the Royal Oak.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That Defy Revival is cool. Every one says AP is being copied, but that watch came out 3 years before the Royal Oak.


Most folks only know about the Royal Oak so whenever a watch has an octagonal bezel it's a copy...🤦🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Most folks only know about the Royal Oak so whenever a watch has an octagonal bezel it's a copy...🤦🏻


#gf
This has a round bezel, it must be a copy of something...? 🤷🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Tried this on today. Just came out.
> 
> It’s very very very nice. Steel. Way better than the previous titanium model. That “something” that I found missing in the Ti one that I had was not missing here.
> 
> The small-seconds zips around quickly! 1/10ths. Makes it useless except to see that the watch is running.


Late reply - looks like the design of the lugs/bracelet doesn't wrap around the wrist as nicely as the similarly dimensioned Laureato does it?

Still, an attractive watch nevertheless. 👍🏻


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Later reply - looks like the design of the lugs/bracelet doesn't wrap around the wrist as nicely as the similarly dimensioned Laureato does it?
> 
> Still, an attractive watch nevertheless.


Actually it does wrap well. The bracelet was not sized in the photo.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Counting down...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Counting down...
> View attachment 16474649


Man I gotta get a TV again and plug in my... uh... PS3 for some good ol' GT5.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Man I gotta get a TV again and plug in my... uh... PS3 for some good ol' GT5.


And here I thought my PS4 PRO is due to retire...🤦🏻


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> And here I thought my PS4 PRO is due to retire...🤦🏻


Last I remember, the GT Academy online platform for GT5 was switched off, but it didn't bother me much because I was never good enough to place well in online trials.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Totally comfortable on the included rubber strap with deployant.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Wolf arrived today. Looks like there's room for growth
> 
> View attachment 16473935
> 
> View attachment 16473936


Nice box. 

With a wife who looks askance at my participation in this hobby, I try to economize where I can. So, when it comes to storage, I roll my own.
Made Another Watch Box | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Purple Hayz said:


> Wolf arrived today. Looks like there's room for growth
> 
> View attachment 16473935
> 
> View attachment 16473936


How do you like it? i'm looking at this same 15 slot box from wolf (another colour though). is there ample height clearance for larger watches and are the pillows a good size (not too big, not too small)?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Home already. Had to pick up my son from the ER today — he dislocated his elbow at Jiujitsu this morning. He was nauseous from the drugs they pumped into him.

Working from home now.

But more importantly, look at the star-pattern on the dial!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Home already. Had to pick up my son from the ER today — he dislocated his elbow at Jiujitsu this morning. He was nauseous from the drugs they pumped into him.
> 
> Working from home now.
> 
> But more importantly, look at the star-pattern on the dial!


Great shot!

And a quick recovery for your son! Hopefully no damage to the muscles/bone!! I do my best to avoid pain killers, if I can. Some doctors seem overly “trigger happy” with meds sometimes :/


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> But more importantly, look at the star-pattern on the dial!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Totally comfortable on the included rubber strap with deployant.


So basically when you mentioned you "tried it on", you actually meant "you bought it".
Why am I not surprised...🤦🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Home already. Had to pick up my son from the ER today — he dislocated his elbow at Jiujitsu this morning. He was nauseous from the drugs they pumped into him.
> 
> Working from home now.
> 
> But more importantly, look at the star-pattern on the dial!


Indeed the watch hugs your wrist really well.
Wait, so your son dislocated his elbow but we should be focusing on the star-pattern on the watch...
😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


>


#NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Indeed the watch hugs your wrist really well.
> Wait, so your son dislocated his elbow but we should be focusing on the star-pattern on the watch...


Yeah. Maybe you can look at his elbow, but it won’t help him, would it? And the watch is nicer to look at.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Home already. Had to pick up my son from the ER today — he dislocated his elbow at Jiujitsu this morning. He was nauseous from the drugs they pumped into him.
> 
> Working from home now.
> 
> But more importantly, look at the star-pattern on the dial!


Nice! Has Octo Finnisimo vibes when I see the dial


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Had my nuclear stress test at the cardiologists today, What a weird feeling. You sit in a chair abd they give you an IV with a radioactiver tracer and a medicine that makes your body think you're exercising. For 90 seconds I'm sitting in a recliner breathing like I'm running full speed. Then a PET scan...then you go away for 3.5 five hours and then come back for another PET scan.

I got a job offer today. It was a different position than I originally applied for but with the same company. Ita more along the lines of support/operations type role I have now but this one is 100% remote  $$$ wise its about the same base, but with a bigger bonus potential. So I'm probably going to take it. Though I was asked by my current employer if I was interested in a client associate with one of the F.A. teams here. Bigger money potential, but would be a much more stressful job...so I think I'm going to have to pass.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Had my nuclear stress test at the cardiologists today, What a weird feeling. You sit in a chair abd they give you an IV with a radioactiver tracer and a medicine that makes your body think you're exercising. For 90 seconds I'm sitting in a recliner breathing like I'm running full speed. Then a PET scan...then you go away for 3.5 five hours and then come back for another PET scan.
> 
> I got a job offer today. It was a different position than I originally applied for but with the same company. Ita more along the lines of support/operations type role I have now but this one is 100% remote  $$$ wise its about the same base, but with a bigger bonus potential. So I'm probably going to take it. Though I was asked by my current employer if I was interested in a client associate with one of the F.A. teams here. Bigger money potential, but would be a much more stressful job...so I think I'm going to have to pass.


That’s a weird test! Why not have you go on a treadmill? I did a treadmill test a while back.

Good news on the job front! A little stress is fine. Too much not good, so good choice!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> That’s a weird test! Why not have you go on a treadmill? I did a treadmill test a while back.
> 
> Good news on the job front! A little stress is fine. Too much not good, so good choice!


We tried the treadmill, but the tech wasn't confident he could get a good enough ultrasound of my heart so went nuclear.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Had my nuclear stress test at the cardiologists today, What a weird feeling. You sit in a chair abd they give you an IV with a radioactiver tracer and a medicine that makes your body think you're exercising. For 90 seconds I'm sitting in a recliner breathing like I'm running full speed. Then a PET scan...then you go away for 3.5 five hours and then come back for another PET scan.
> 
> I got a job offer today. It was a different position than I originally applied for but with the same company. Ita more along the lines of support/operations type role I have now but this one is 100% remote  $$$ wise its about the same base, but with a bigger bonus potential. So I'm probably going to take it. Though I was asked by my current employer if I was interested in a client associate with one of the F.A. teams here. Bigger money potential, but would be a much more stressful job...so I think I'm going to have to pass.


Congrats on the offer! 100% is sweet. Mrs ithardin must be thrilled. If they really want you, maybe you can get them to guarantee you your 1st year bonus, especially in this hiring environment. Can't hurt to ask.

Not sure what the client associate's responsibilities are but so long as you don't have to meet some sales or production quota, it might be worth exploring.

Speaking of stress, a buddy (a bond salesman) came home to this question every day from his wife, "Did you print today??" 😲😲


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That Defy Revival is cool. Every one says AP is being copied, but that watch came out 3 years before the Royal Oak.


Yeah apparently it was AP/Genta that got a little design inspiration, both from the original 1968 Defy and the 1st gen (pre-oysterquartz) Rolex quartz, which also predated the RO. Never knew this until recently, though it certainly doesn't lower my opinion of the Royal Oak in any way.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

This is completely out of context, therefore maybe appropriate…

Yes, the Bremont Supermarine 300 is a keeper. It fits perfectly, seems to just comfortably disappear, +2spd.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Most folks only know about the Royal Oak so whenever a watch has an octagonal bezel it's a copy...🤦🏻


Ughhh...bro Dick, I believe the preferred nomenclature is "homage"


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> #gf
> This has a round bezel, it must be a copy of something...? 🤷🏻
> View attachment 16474195


Hey! that looks _just like _my Tizell!









Albeit with slightly better fitting end links. May have to look into this "Rolex" you speak of. Seems they also make a diver that's a spittin' image of my Steinhart!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Totally comfortable on the included rubber strap with deployant.


Wait, what? So you _already....?_

I mean, weren't you just _asking _yesterday if you should bu....



You know what, nevermind. May you enjoy and wear in happiness for many....uh..._years _

Seriously though, she's a beauty, Sapp. Congrats on the pickup.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For those of you who have not watched _Jack Reacher _on Amazon, here's another good reason to do so.
> View attachment 16472432
> 
> 
> There's something hot about her...


Great show.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm really digging this, it's super comfortable.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

SSK877 said:


> Nice box.
> 
> With a wife who looks askance at my participation in this hobby, I try to economize where I can. So, when it comes to storage, I roll my own.
> Made Another Watch Box | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


As mentioned (repetitively) in the other thread... you could absolutely sell these!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was called to a meeting in our version of the white house. Saw wore a white dial watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I'm really digging this, it's super comfortable.


Yeah, enjoy it while you still can.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Is there a Lange store in DC?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Is there a Lange store in DC?


Er…. I don’t know. Maybe the Diplomatic Duty-Free but I’ve never been inside. Tiny Jewel Box peaked at Cartier-JLC-Rolex last time I was there (I think). Lenkersdorfer out in Tysons had Patek, but I doubt Lange.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> As mentioned (repetitively) in the other thread... you could absolutely sell these!


I enjoy doing woodwork, but if I started making them for everyone who asked, that enjoyment would likely go out the window.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Er…. I don’t know. Maybe the Diplomatic Duty-Free but I’ve never been inside. Tiny Jewel Box peaked at Cartier-JLC-Rolex last time I was there (I think). Lenkersdorfer out in Tysons had Patek, but I doubt Lange.


Thanks. How about Moser?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I have an incoming. In our customs now. Just waiting for tax and duty assessment.

was (pleasantly) surprised to chance upon a listing at a grey dealer and its value has doubled.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Thanks. How about Moser?


_shrug_ No clue. I think we'd have to take the train to NYC for the real fancy stuff.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, enjoy it while you still can.


Tomorrow we'll be seeing the wrist shot on Mrs Pete's...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> I have an incoming. In our customs now. Just waiting for tax and duty assessment.
> 
> was (pleasantly) surprised to chance upon a listing at a grey dealer and its value has doubled.


Any clues/hints, Bro Pong?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Any clues/hints, Bro Pong?


Sure bro. Not swiss. Not japanese. Not german. Not american. Not british.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Sure bro. Not swiss. Not japanese. Not german. Not american. Not british.


Jenna's also wondering.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna's also wondering.
> View attachment 16476922


I can give her a sneak peek.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> _shrug_ No clue. I think we'd have to take the train to NYC for the real fancy stuff.


So not much choices in DC area i suppose. Thanks again.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> So not much choices in DC area i suppose. Thanks again.


The shops I've been to for kickin' tires --




__





Designer Jewelry & Watches | Tiny Jewel Box | Washington, D.C.


Visit Tiny Jewel Box for everything in fine & designer jewelry, diamonds, engagement & wedding rings, Swiss watches, custom design, repairs and more.




www.tinyjewelbox.com




Lenkersdorfer - Luxury Watch Retailer in Tysons, VA/Washington D.C. (actually three storefronts under one ownership, all in the Tysons Mall vicinity; the one next door to Tiffany had Bulgari watches last time I visited)

There's a Tourneau at Pentagon City Mall, plus a small independent named Little Treasury up the road in Gambrills, MD who's a GS AD plus some from Swatch Group and other interesting brands like locally-owned Towson Watch Company (betcha nobody on your block back home owns a Towson watch!).

The Diplomatic Duty Free that I haven't visited yet: Watches

But no ALS ADs according to ALS's site.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Er…. I don’t know. Maybe the Diplomatic Duty-Free but I’ve never been inside. Tiny Jewel Box peaked at Cartier-JLC-Rolex last time I was there (I think). Lenkersdorfer out in Tysons had Patek, but I doubt Lange.


Tiny Jewel Box carries Patek now, as of about five years ago. They've let go of Tag, Chopard, I think Breitling.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Skitalets said:


> Tiny Jewel Box carries Patek now, as of about five years ago. They've let go of Tag, Chopard, I think Breitling.


I think you're right, I just didn't even look over towards Pateks when I was there.

I suspect they also had to renovate part of the center of the store to meet their Rolex contractual obligation. I visited first in, I think, mid-2019 (started a new job down the street) and the center was closed off with some plastic sheets taped together and hanging from the ceiling. I asked the SA what was up, and he said they had some water damage from the apartments above. "Oh, that's too bad," I said. Well, a few months later (another new job), the center was fully "repaired", and was now all Rolex, _just like every other Rolex display I've seen lately_. It's funny to look back now, because a few years before that, the layout was completely different, and their Rolex display was maybe half as wide and closer to the back left corner.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Congrats on the offer! 100% is sweet. Mrs ithardin must be thrilled. If they really want you, maybe you can get them to guarantee you your 1st year bonus, especially in this hiring environment. Can't hurt to ask.
> 
> Not sure what the client associate's responsibilities are but so long as you don't have to meet some sales or production quota, it might be worth exploring.
> 
> Speaking of stress, a buddy (a bond salesman) came home to this question every day from his wife, "Did you print today??" 😲😲


Mrsithardin is psyched. One of the benefits is 12 weeks paid parental leave for when the baby comes!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

In the last of my four weekly daily seminars. Finally.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16477694


I don’t think anything is in focus in this pic


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I don’t think anything is in focus in this pic


Me also. Am not focused on the seminar.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Seems our supreme court mandating gender-neutral legal writing.

an example. We cant use the word “statesmanship”.

alternative? Diplomacy says our lecturer.

how about Statespersonship.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Seems our supreme court mandating gender-neutral legal writing.
> 
> an example. We cant use the word “statesmanship”.
> 
> ...


But do you have to declare your preferred pronouns like we must do in our court?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> But do you have to declare your preferred pronouns like we must do in our court?


Preferred pronoun for yourself? I think we are not yet. What do you indicate bro? 

here is what we are told -


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Preferred pronoun for yourself? I think we are not yet. What do you indicate bro?
> 
> here is what we are told -
> View attachment 16477839


Hmmm. Will the government be buying back all of our Craftsman tools?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Preferred pronoun for yourself? I think we are not yet. What do you indicate bro?
> 
> here is what we are told -
> View attachment 16477839


Micro-management.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


Really nice - Is this the BB58 Bronze?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Sure bro. Not swiss. Not japanese. Not german. Not american. Not british.


I'll go with the Memorigin harmony of dragon and phoenix, then.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Hmmm. Will the government be buying back all of our Craftsman tools?


You mean, craftsperson?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> I'll go with the Memorigin harmony of dragon and phoenix, then.


Nope. Not chinese also.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Really nice - Is this the BB58 Bronze?


Yup!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Preferred pronoun for yourself? I think we are not yet. What do you indicate bro?
> 
> here is what we are told -
> View attachment 16477839


Ha! I was shootin the chit with my old man, err father I mean "parent with a Y chromosone" a couple years ago when all this gender pronoun business started becoming a "thing" (right around the time I left Academia, coincidentally ), and I told him that nearly every job title he's ever held (foreman, crew chief, etc.) was now either "racist" or "sexist." His reply:

_"Funny, of all the women I worked alongside on the blast furnace, I don't recall a single one ever mentioning it." 





_


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Nope. Not chinese also.
> View attachment 16478145


And there it is on the right.  

Well, considering 90% of the watches I can name are probably already in your collection, you'd think this would be easy...

Since it's safe to assume you're NOT buying a Russian watch a.t.m., I'm pretty much out of ideas. Vintage C y S? A Grönefeld maybe? Are Icelandic watches a thing?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Friday!


I like this piece, bro Sam. Kinda reminds me of those high-end 4S caliber Seikos they made in the 90s and early 2000s (also red dialed). What's the significance of the 4 o'clock hour marker?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> I like this piece, bro Sam. Kinda reminds me of those high-end 4S caliber Seikos they made in the 90s and early 2000s (also red dialed). What's the significance of the 4 o'clock hour marker?


It’s a limited edition from the Boruto/Naruto line! It’s an anime that I grew up with - this particular piece is for Sarada, a character that is the daughter of two of the main characters from the original show. The red circle and black fan on the bezel represent the parents’ respective clan symbols. The 4 o,clock is one “tomoe” which represents a pattern that appears in the eyes of those born to the Uchiha clan in the show after experiencing great personal loss or tragedy (sorry for the nerd out post! Haha)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ha! I was shootin the chit with my old man, err father I mean "parent with a Y chromosone" a couple years ago when all this gender pronoun business started becoming a "thing" (right around the time I left Academia, coincidentally ), and I told him that nearly every job title he's ever held (foreman, crew chief, etc.) was now either "racist" or "sexist." His reply:
> 
> _"Funny, of all the women I worked alongside on the blast furnace, I don't recall a single one ever mentioning it."
> 
> ...


There’s also ableist, among other ists.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> I'll go with the Memorigin harmony of dragon and phoenix, then.


Memorigin watches trade at double retail now? Wow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

A Scandinavian watch i considered. But not yet pulled the trigger.






GoS Watches - Handmade in Sweden


Independent watchmaking by master watchmaker Patrik Sjögren - unique handmade watches with inspiration from the nature and history of Scandinavia.




www.goswatches.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Proud of these Russians. One for the Army and one for the Navy. But wont add anymore. Flirted with adding a meteorite one as well as a Gagarin (for Air Force) but decided to stay put.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Switched up for the evening. Pool with a law school buddy at one of my favorite spots in La!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ha! I was shootin the chit with my old man, err father I mean "parent with a Y chromosone" a couple years ago when all this gender pronoun business started becoming a "thing" (right around the time I left Academia, coincidentally ), and I told him that nearly every job title he's ever held (foreman, crew chief, etc.) was now either "racist" or "sexist." His reply:
> 
> _"Funny, of all the women I worked alongside on the blast furnace, I don't recall a single one ever mentioning it."
> 
> ...


I just looked up some stuff, and it seems the US Navy still use "man" for airman, seaman, fireman, and constructionman. Go figure. Isn't the Govt. the one pushing for all the gender re-definition stuff these days?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Seamen and semen would now be called?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Seamen and semen would now be called?


Swimmers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Swimmers.


Firemen will be squirters?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Firemen will be squirters?


Fair enough.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Constructionmen. Fixers? Pounders? Nailers?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Airmen. Birdies? Flyers?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not a vintage CyS


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Personally? Political Correctness should go to hell and stay there...that's where everything politics belong anyways.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

On a lighter note, how'd you like to purchase a real car from a vending machine?








Massive Gran Turismo 7 Car Vending Machine Appears in Singapore


Gran Turismo 7 appears to have taken over a landmark building in Singapore, as the promotional push ahead of the game's launch is starting to get a full head of steam. The building in question is a 15-floor car vending machine called Ten Square. It's under a mile away from the Marina Bay Street C




www.gtplanet.net


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Micro-management.


My mom is very good at nano-management.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Personally? Political Correctness should go to hell and stay there...that's where everything politics belong anyways.


Personally, I find it nonsensical to pretend that anything or anyone is something other than what it/he/she actually is. To what end does this take one; how does it help?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Personally, I find it nonsensical to pretend that anything or anyone is something other than what *it/he/she* actually is. To what end does this take one; how does it help?


Just curious if there is still a group who will take offense.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> On a lighter note, how'd you like to purchase a real car from a vending machine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of these but not seen one til now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Just curious if there is still a group who will take offense.


Oh hell yes. 👹


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Just curious if there is still a group who will take offense.


Just as certain as the sun comes up in the East...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

If getting on an AD's list boils your blood, stay away from Gran Turismo 7!
While I understand Kazunori Yamauchi-san's obsession with the game and racing, requiring an invite to purchase certain cars? 🤷🏻
Being realistic is one thing, but this is bordering on ridiculous.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Firemen will be squirters?


Firewomen are the squirters.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> If getting on an AD's list boils your blood, stay away from Gran Turismo 7!
> While I understand Kazunori Yamauchi-san's obsession with the game and racing, requiring an invite to purchase certain cars? 🤷🏻
> Being realistic is one thing, but this is bordering on ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Anything to burnish its exclusivity...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

For the cat lovers.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anything to burnish its exclusivity...


Hahahaha....🤣
Yep, and I'm pretty sure very soon they will have these "invitations" (aka *list*?) for sale at the Sony store...
Anything to make a fast buck right? 😏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> For the cat lovers.


If that's a *CAT* then I'm an Englishman*!
*or is it simply English?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> If getting on an AD's list boils your blood, stay away from Gran Turismo 7!
> While I understand Kazunori Yamauchi-san's obsession with the game and racing, requiring an invite to purchase certain cars?
> Being realistic is one thing, but this is bordering on ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Where do these “invitations” come from, then?

I kinda want to grind for exp points in a Kia Rio like the old days…


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice 63° day here in Western PA. Just got back from a nice walk at the park. Lotsa girls out walking too.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> If that's a *CAT* then I'm an Englishman*!
> *or is it simply English?
> View attachment 16478969


At least I didn't call it a kitty cat.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> At least I didn't call it a kitty cat.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> At least I didn't call it a kitty cat.


I sent this to my daughter a while back, as it fits her purrfectly....


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


>


PLEASE tell me that watch fires shurikens with a push of the winder!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

ithardin said:


> Had my nuclear stress test at the cardiologists today, What a weird feeling. You sit in a chair abd they give you an IV with a radioactiver tracer and a medicine that makes your body think you're exercising.* For 90 seconds I'm sitting in a recliner breathing like I'm running full speed.* Then a PET scan...then you go away for 3.5 five hours and then come back for another PET scan..


Same result, drug free


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Same result, drug free


What happens? You chase her and try to catch her? It would be a good workout.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Same result, drug free


Did you pass?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> PLEASE tell me that watch fires shurikens with a push of the winder!


Ok. It fires shurikens with a push of the winder!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sir Michael Caine's 18K Oysterquartz just sold at auction for $166K.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Well


TgeekB said:


> Did you pass?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


 Well, I did sire a child at age 49.  They haven't called with the results of the stress test yet.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I think you're right, I just didn't even look over towards Pateks when I was there.
> 
> I suspect they also had to renovate part of the center of the store to meet their Rolex contractual obligation. I visited first in, I think, mid-2019 (started a new job down the street) and the center was closed off with some plastic sheets taped together and hanging from the ceiling. I asked the SA what was up, and he said they had some water damage from the apartments above. "Oh, that's too bad," I said. Well, a few months later (another new job), the center was fully "repaired", and was now all Rolex, _just like every other Rolex display I've seen lately_. * It's funny to look back now, because a few years before that, the layout was completely different, and their Rolex display was maybe half as wide and closer to the back left corner.*


GF

I mean, when I was there in late 2019, with the new Rolex-centric layout, the sideshow brands — the also-rans, the "other guys", the watchmakers on the fringes — were friggin' IWC, Cartier, and _JLC_, fer chrissakes.

It's lunacy, I tell ya. I find myself wanting a Rolex because get the impression that it's the manufacturer I won't have to worry about going belly-up in my lifetime. But how much of that impression is created by a quarter-mil$ of colored glass and polished wood?


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Well
> 
> Well, I did sire a child at age 49.  They haven't called with the results of the stress test yet.


The stress will mean a lot more. 
I wish you the best. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Saturday!


For a second there I thought you were revealing your true identity as Lucifer himself, in his domain.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> For a second there I thought you were revealing your true identity as Lucifer himself, in his domain.


Haha, I miss that TV show! Bro @mui.richard ; did you ever finish it?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Saturday!





Sappie66 said:


> For a second there I thought you were revealing your true identity as Lucifer himself, in his domain.


Because the hour hand represents the tail?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anything to burnish its exclusivity...


Perhaps not that "exclusive" after all. Just like in the watch world, ANYTHING can be yours if you pay. 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha, I miss that TV show! Bro @mui.richard ; did you ever finish it?


Yes I did finish it. It's a good show.
Entertaining, if nothing more.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Yes I did finish it. It's a good show.
> Entertaining, if nothing more.


Definitely! I thought they ended it well, too


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> A pretty good start, Bro Sug. You sure about that lift angle, though? What cal. is she?
> 
> And of course, you can't just tease us (or, more specifically, _me _) with a single DT position. Here's a spread you won't see every day:
> 
> ...


I’m sorry to report the mighty Damasko is no longer hyper accurate. Six years and it’s time to go back for service. Still running well within COSC standards though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Definitely! I thought they ended it well, too


Who'd have thought Lucifer was training on earth to be a shrink for hell eh? 😈


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Who'd have thought Lucifer was training on earth to be a shrink for hell eh?


“All this time…”


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday, all!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Early morning question.

Do your newspapers use the term "pregnant person" or "pregnant people?"

Just started noticing it being used here and WTF?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Early morning question.
> 
> Do your newspapers use the term "pregnant person" or "pregnant people?"
> 
> Just started noticing it being used here and WTF?!?


Hahaha.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Early morning question.
> 
> Do your newspapers use the term "pregnant person" or "pregnant people?"
> 
> Just started noticing it being used here and WTF?!?


It’s the newest version of the new world order (I think).

Just a little twist: No longer is it accepted that “perception is reality,” rather, “my perception is your reality” or something like that. It’s utterly laughable.

Personally, I’m happy to be retired. Were I still working in such an environment of synthetic (fantastic) notions, I would be sitting in someone’s HR department - undoubtedly seeking representation.

Does it have to be this silly?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hahaha.


That initial “one-way” to Mars is looking more savory to me… Just gimmie a month in the simulator-

$&$#%} !


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Hahaha.


I believe that's what they call a WTF moment! 🤦🏻


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Hahaha.


Trying to unsee this.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> I mean, when I was there in late 2019, with the new Rolex-centric layout, the sideshow brands — the also-rans, the "other guys", the watchmakers on the fringes — were friggin' IWC, Cartier, and _JLC_, fer chrissakes.
> 
> It's lunacy, I tell ya. I find myself wanting a Rolex because get the impression that it's the manufacturer I won't have to worry about going belly-up in my lifetime. But how much of that impression is created by a quarter-mil$ of colored glass and polished wood?


Once i buy the watch, i dont care about future financial standing of the manufacturer. Maybe a little bit for warranty and service. But by and large, no.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Hoping my newest DavidSW watch is out of service and ships this week!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And in local news, the statutory age for rape was increased from 12 to 16.









Duterte signs law raising age of sexual consent from 12 to 16


MANILA, Philippines — President Rodrigo Duterte has signed into law a measure raising the age of sexual consent from 12 to 16. Duterte signed Republic Act No. 11648 on March




newsinfo.inquirer.net





Not that it matters to me


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> And in local news, the statutory age for rape was increased from 12 to 16.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my Lord it was at 12 before? 🤦🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Oh my Lord it was at 12 before? 🤦🏻


Isnt 12 the general cut-off age for statutory rape?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Isnt 12 the general cut-off age for statutory rape?


To be honest with you bro Pong I have no idea. Personally, 12 is too young to consent to anything at all.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> To be honest with you bro Pong I have no idea. Personally, 12 is too young to consent to anything at all.


My brother is perfectly ok with his daughter starting to date at 30.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> My brother is perfectly ok with his daughter starting to date at 30.


Gf

Lucky for me, Jenna is 35.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

When Charlie wants breakfast, I get a gentle paw to the face.

This guy's not so lucky... (Make sure sound is on.)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499125334314299396


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> To be honest with you bro Pong I have no idea. Personally, 12 is too young to consent to anything at all.


I checked. It seems we are one of those with 12. Most at 15/16. Even 18 for some.

wow. All along, i thought 12 was universal.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> Lucky for me, Jenna is 35.
> View attachment 16482494


Woman’s prime is 35 to 45?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Woman’s prime is 35 to 45?


I say it's different for everyone...
Biologically I'd say it's 25. But once you factor in skill/experience etc... I'd say 35 to 45 is pretty accurate. 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Something I haven't put on my wrist for a while.
And to be fair I think Steinhart would have been a much more interesting brand if they didn't go all out on making Rolex/Tudor homages.









@Simon I think this will look soooooo much better on you! ☺


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Something I haven't put on my wrist for a while.
> And to be fair I think Steinhart would have been a much more interesting brand if they didn't go all out on making Rolex/Tudor homages.
> View attachment 16482569
> 
> ...


I have a PVD version of that bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I say it's different for everyone...
> Biologically I'd say it's 25. But once you factor in skill/experience etc... I'd say 35 to 45 is pretty accurate. 😉


My friends tell me, for a long term thing, 35 to 45.

there are some joys in the 20s but ….


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I checked. It seems we are one of those with 12. Most at 15/16. Even 18 for some.
> 
> wow. All along, i thought 12 was universal.


And in law school, i think we were told that the basis of 12 is biological. Also same reason why in some cultures, age of marital consent can be as low as 12 for females. 

Good thing (except for certain indigenous people here) our age of marital consent was increased to 18 (with parental consent) and to 21 (even without parental consent).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> When Charlie wants breakfast, I get a gentle paw to the face.
> 
> This guy's not so lucky... (Make sure sound is on.)
> 
> ...


That's AWESOME. Norman has seen the springy doorstops in our house but hasn't been interested in playing with them, let alone using them as food alarms.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> And in local news, the statutory age for rape was increased from 12 to 16.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 is really low!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Oh my Lord it was at 12 before?


NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Isnt 12 the general cut-off age for statutory rape?


I don’t think there is anything “general”. In Canada it’s been 16 for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> 12 is really low!


Yep. My lesson for today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I don’t think there is anything “general”. In Canada it’s been 16 for as long as I can remember.


Previously, consensual sexual relations with a female below 16 may qualify as a crime of seduction (but not rape).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The original still better? There’s also a new one in green.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pong, the black-on-gold is like an inverse John Player Special color scheme, which would've been cooler (IMO).

But because of the original red-on-gold scheme's existence, black-on-gold feels like diluting the character of gold Speedies. But then again, that's what Omega does all the time. It's like what they say about the weather in the central USA: "If you don't like the weather today, just wait, it'll be different tomorrow."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My friends tell me, for a long term thing, 35 to 45.
> 
> there are some joys in the 20s but ….


But WHAT JOY that can be! 😝


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Pong, the black-on-gold is like an inverse John Player Special color scheme, which would've been cooler (IMO).
> 
> But because of the original red-on-gold scheme's existence, black-on-gold feels like diluting the character of gold Speedies. But then again, that's what Omega does all the time. It's like what they say about the weather in the central USA: "If you don't like the weather today, just wait, it'll be different tomorrow."


But i suppose, given that it’s hard to find the original moonshine, the new one is good enough to be an exit omega piece.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> But WHAT JOY that can be! 😝


Indeed. And a bonus if her name is Joy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Indeed. And a bonus if *her name is Joy*.


EXACTLY!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

This tweet from Omega says they've introduced an Ultra Deep series for the Planet Ocean. Several dial colors and configs.

Omega's webpage has this:


> "Watches are presented on lined rubber straps or *O‑MEGASTEEL* bracelets with complementary length adjustment and an extra diver extension."


Reminds me of that line from Meet The Fockers: "These are O.R. scrubs... "Oh, ARE they? Haw haw"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500863860399648770








Seamaster Planet Ocean Ultra Deep | OMEGA®


Behold the ground-breaking new diver models built in revolutionary O-MEGASTEEL. Water-resistant to 6,000m, they are the ultimate watch for ocean exploration.




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> This tweet from Omega says they've introduced an Ultra Deep series for the Planet Ocean. Several dial colors and configs.
> 
> Omega's webpage has this:
> 
> ...


They don’t state the thickness of the case. Guess it wouldn’t be a selling point! Is it measured in cm?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> The original still better? There’s also a new one in green.
> View attachment 16482748
> View attachment 16482749


Prefer the red, but black is good. Green? Meh.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> They don’t state the thickness of the case. Guess it wouldn’t be a selling point! *Is it measured in cm?*


TWSS

Might as well -- somebody replying to the tweet said "18mm? no thanks"


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

At the bank. Need bank draft to complete on my townhouse. Taking possession in a few days!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> At the bank. Need bank draft to complete on my townhouse. Taking possession in a few days!


Oh I missed this... New? How do you like it?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I got a brand new whip! 























































Digital whip that is. 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I like (but don’t love) Omega’s new offerings. The Ti “ultra deep” looks pretty cool. (thankfully) nothing has me itching to buy


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Their new AT's seem like their hot take on the new OP's, minus the grey marketing price tag (rip off) and Tiffany dial.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I say it's different for everyone...
> Biologically I'd say it's 25. But once you factor in skill/experience etc... I'd say 35 to 45 is pretty accurate. 😉


I'd rather go with 25; I don't want to deal with any bad habits picked up from other random guys...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd rather go with 25; I don't want to deal with any bad habits picked up from other random guys...


I guess Jenna is out then?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Their new AT's seem like their hot take on the new OP's, minus the grey marketing price tag (rip off) and Tiffany dial.


So, wait, did they ditch their famous "teak" lines on the dial?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Pong, the black-on-gold is like an inverse John Player Special color scheme, which would've been cooler (IMO).
> 
> But because of the original red-on-gold scheme's existence, black-on-gold feels like diluting the character of gold Speedies. But then again, that's what Omega does all the time. It's like what they say about the weather in the central USA: "If you don't like the weather today, just wait, it'll be different tomorrow."


The version I've heard is, "If you don't like the weather now, just wait, it'll be different in a half hour."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I got a brand new whip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys, remind me -- when did Porsche agree to be included in Gran Turismo?

I remember settling for the RUF "Yellow Bird" (if you can call that "settling") in GT4 because Porsche _supposedly_ said they wouldn't officially allow their cars to be driven and crashed in a video game.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I guess Jenna is out then?


Rules were meant to be broken...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Oh I missed this... New? How do you like it?


Love it. Comes with rubber and deployant too:
























Way better than the Defy Classic that I used to have:








It was a beauty in photos, but the Ti was way too light to feel good.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I got a brand new whip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Guys, remind me -- when did Porsche agree to be included in Gran Turismo?
> 
> I remember settling for the RUF "Yellow Bird" (if you can call that "settling") in GT4 because Porsche _supposedly_ said they wouldn't officially allow their cars to be driven and crashed in a video game.
> 
> View attachment 16483394


I don't remember but it seems like a bit now. I do recall Ruf being the stand-in for Porsche in the game. Also as I remember, it was due to a licensing issue between Porsche and EA that prevented them from being in the GT series. I also remember some brands had concerns about crashing hence the damage modeling in the game sucks.

You can crash head on into a wall at 200mph, and you get a cracked headlight. 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> You can crash head on into a wall at 200mph, and you get a cracked headlight. 😂


Ha -- yeah, but I'm kinda okay with it. It's like adventure games, I want to explore with a "story mode" and not have to worry about getting killed by dumb little hazards. So in driving games, I like to keep refining my line and not get punished with a race-ending broken car.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm honestly impressed
They look great imo


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cazv1ftNk5f/










Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mav said:


> Woah your Moon shot is AMAZING!


New telescope system
Vaonis Stellina.

Just playing around last week.. more real stuff to come


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

delco714 said:


> I'm honestly impressed
> They look great imo
> 
> 
> ...


They look really nice and cool head-on. Kinda not looking forward to the side-angle shot.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Guys, remind me -- when did Porsche agree to be included in Gran Turismo?
> 
> I remember settling for the RUF "Yellow Bird" (if you can call that "settling") in GT4 because Porsche _supposedly_ said they wouldn't officially allow their cars to be driven and crashed in a video game.
> 
> View attachment 16483394








Porsche to appear in Gran Turismo for the first time ever - Car Keys







www-carkeys-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> They look really nice and cool head-on. Kinda not looking forward to the side-angle shot.


Not when it's ultra deep 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Porsche to appear in Gran Turismo for the first time ever - Car Keys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh -- I recognize the car in the article's first photo:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Something I haven't put on my wrist for a while.
> And to be fair I think Steinhart would have been a much more interesting brand if they didn't go all out on making Rolex/Tudor homages.
> View attachment 16482569
> 
> ...


Agreed on all counts. Not all can make the transition from being a "homage" brand once that reputation (and fanbase) crystalizes. I think C.Ward has been pretty successful in this regard. Hell, plenty of established "watch companies" that don't have an in-house caliber (some who _never _have). Steinhart certainly can make some interesting/novel pieces. The question is, would anyone still buy if that was _all _they did?

And in fairness, I think this applies to (real) _homage _brands as well.

Consider this: there are 3275 new/unworn Tudors on C24 at present.

Roughly 2/3rds of those (2150) are "heritage" models--BB line alone is ~1700, with smaller numbers of 1926 (238) and Pelagos (150), followed by double digit numbers of heritage chronos, advisors, and rangers (in descending order). Take out the NOS, rebadged Rolexes (Oyster Prince, Prince Date etc.) still sold in Asian markets, and you're left with what? A couple hundred watches called "Styles" and "Glamours," which I've never heard of but which do at least look 8% different from the former. Look! This one doesn't even have a cyclops:  










I love the brand and always will, but at this point what's the difference between being steeped in heritage...and drowning in it? 

I've often argued that Tudor functions like the Rolex of old (i.e. premium tool watches at semi-attainable prices), but that almost seems like an understatement.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> And in law school, i think we were told that the basis of 12 is biological.


For real? That's even more effed up, tbh. 12 isn't even the bottom quartile in terms of female development/biology. I don't know who authored those texts, but they're either clueless about the science, or deliberately unconcerned with it. Either way smh


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> So, wait, did they ditch their famous "teak" lines on the dial?


^Meh

I'd rather have another Speedy or four than these "me too!" releases. "Color" me underwhelmed




delco714 said:


> I'm honestly impressed
> They look great imo
> 
> 
> ...


^This, on the other hand, is one overbuilt bada$$. Love it.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> ^Meh
> 
> I'd rather have another Speedy or four than these "me too!" releases. "Color" me underwhelmed
> 
> ...


It's sliiiick.
The whole line up looks great

brOoOwl


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I counter-offered the job offer I got Friday. I asked them to match my current salary (their base offer was about $1500 shy). Factoring in the savings & convenience from being able to work from home (and their bonus schedule is about triple current gig) I'll still come out ahead, but it was worth asking. Should know tomorrow.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just loving this piece!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I counter-offered the job offer I got Friday. I asked them to match my current salary (their base offer was about $1500 shy). Factoring in the savings & convenience from being able to work from home (and their bonus schedule is about triple current gig) I'll still come out ahead, but it was worth asking. Should know tomorrow.


Good luck!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Two of my faves: Rocket and the new Seiko


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I counter-offered the job offer I got Friday. I asked them to match my current salary (their base offer was about $1500 shy). Factoring in the savings & convenience from being able to work from home (and their bonus schedule is about triple current gig) I'll still come out ahead, but it was worth asking. Should know tomorrow.


It's a job-seeker's market, mate. You got this.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> It's a job-seeker's market, mate. You got this.


Thanks brother. It's going to be a fantastic 2022!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

delco714 said:


> It's sliiiick.
> The whole line up looks great
> 
> brOoOwl


Ok I took a second look at the OP _Aqua Terras_, and while I'm always gonna snicker at the timing, I'll admit some of them do look pretty sharp.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> For real? That's even more effed up, tbh. 12 isn't even the bottom quartile in terms of female development/biology. I don't know who authored those texts, but they're either clueless about the science, or deliberately unconcerned with it. Either way smh


It was based on the Spanish Penal Code of the 1800s


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Agreed on all counts. Not all can make the transition from being a "homage" brand once that reputation (and fanbase) crystalizes. I think C.Ward has been pretty successful in this regard. Hell, plenty of established "watch companies" that don't have an in-house caliber (some who _never _have). Steinhart certainly can make some interesting/novel pieces. The question is, would anyone still buy if that was _all _they did?
> 
> And in fairness, I think this applies to (real) _homage _brands as well.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Like I said nothing wrong with what Steinhart is doing, a business is a business and making money is the top priority here. 
Just saying they could be a lot more interesting if they offered more in terms of different stylings. But I guess you're right - after making almost solely homages for a while the name becomes synonymous with homages. 
And Tudor is now as much the "Black Bay Watch Company" as much as Omega is the "Speedmaster Watch Company". 

Good thing is we're spoiled for choice when it comes to watches right? The wallet is the limit...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Just loving this piece!


Sounds like this one will make it through at least a month? 😉
Or is it just the honeymoon phase talking?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ok I took a second look at the OP _Aqua Terras_, and while I'm always gonna snicker at the timing, I'll admit some of them do look pretty sharp.
> View attachment 16484195


I still prefer the older dial, offers something different enough to standout with an understated elegance with just the right amount of sportiness.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Sounds like this one will make it through at least a month?
> Or is it just the honeymoon phase talking?


No no, it’s for real this time!!!! I swear!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

On a lighter note, it's dinner time. 😋


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I counter-offered the job offer I got Friday. I asked them to match my current salary (their base offer was about $1500 shy). Factoring in the savings & convenience from being able to work from home (and their bonus schedule is about triple current gig) I'll still come out ahead, but it was worth asking. Should know tomorrow.


Def worth asking. Negotiations are a part of any hiring process. Know your worth!

Good luck!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> What happens? You chase her and try to catch her? It would be a good workout.


Just catching up.









Chasing her may be a workout, but the workout after catching her would be better…especially if all you need is 3 minutes of increased heart rate.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I just wanted to say that I'm fine.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Just catching up.
> View attachment 16484659
> 
> 
> Chasing her may be a workout, but the workout after catching her would be better…especially if all you need is 3 minutes of increased heart rate.


That’s assuming you catch her bro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> That’s assuming you catch her bro


"It's all about the chase", isn't that some WUS members emphasize all the time?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> "It's all about the chase", isn't that some WUS members emphasize all the time?


Yes, that is absolutely true.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, that is absolutely true.
> View attachment 16484924


Well, alright, finally a gramma outfit that isn’t too bad!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, alright, finally a gramma outfit that isn’t too bad!


Want to see some nekkid shoulders?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> "It's all about the chase", isn't that some WUS members emphasize all the time?


I thought it was “buy the seller”


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought it was “buy the seller”


That too! 🤣


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Getting nervous as a lifelong Honda fan. One comment that’s stuck with me from another forum was, “Honda became a software company; they just don’t realize it”, referring to how janky the UI is for their infotainment system. And as an owner of a current Honda, I can testify that it’s janky as fawk.

So what I’m worried about is, what’s Sony bringing to the table? I don’t think they’re known for stellar software — but I haven’t been paying close enough attention. But it’s also not like Honda’s software can get any worse, either.

Maybe they’ll learn enough from the Honda E that’s just gone on sale to ensure that their US-bound EVs don’t suck.

Besides, like I said a while ago, I’m at that point where I’m either getting another gas car or holding out just a few years for an EV for local driving.









Honda and Sony Sign Agreement for New EV Joint Venture Brand


The automaker and the tech giant have officially signed a joint venture agreement to create a new company, Sony Honda Mobility Inc., in 2022, with plans for EV sales by 2025.




www.caranddriver.com







> The new company has yet to be named–Sonda or Hony mashups immediately come to mind–but the business plan is for it to handle the design, development, planning, and sales aspects. However, Honda will be charged with manufacturing the vehicles using its facilities. Sony is said to be responsible for building the platform for the mobility service.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice day today


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Was watching the Apple event earlier! 

Nothing really new that I’m interested in (don’t need a desktop or a lower end iPad/iPhone). 

The new green 13 Pro kind of caught my eye, but don’t think it’s worth an upgrade from my 12 Pro - I’ll wait for the 14!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> That’s assuming you catch her bro


True. By the time I caught her (if I caught her) I wouldn't have energy for anything else. And that would be a damn shame.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Was watching the Apple event earlier!
> 
> Nothing really new that I’m interested in (don’t need a desktop or a lower end iPad/iPhone).
> 
> The new green 13 Pro kind of caught my eye, but don’t think it’s worth an upgrade from my 12 Pro - I’ll wait for the 14!


Oh yeah, I’ve gotta watch it at home tonight. Maybe it’ll be up as a podcast that I can listen to during my commute.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I got a brand new whip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume you're using PS5? I have no idea why Sony chose to allow low-rez output from PS4 consoles...
So this is the best I got.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bear ready to walk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I assume you're using PS5? I have no idea why Sony chose to allow low-rez output from PS4 consoles...
> So this is the best I got.
> View attachment 16485647


Your best is pretty damn good!

Yeah I finally got a PS5. It was harder to buy than a new Rolex from retail. 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Your best is pretty damn good!
> 
> Yeah I finally got a PS5. It was harder to buy than a new Rolex from retail. 🤣


It does look pretty darn good! 😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Bronze duo - that’s my Visconti HomoSapiens Bronze Age fountain pen. The clip has some patina on it already.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Def worth asking. Negotiations are a part of any hiring process. Know your worth!
> 
> Good luck!


Annnnnnd they accepted my counter offer  Now its on to background check, etc. Tentative start date is early April.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bear ready to walk


HI BEAR


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnd they accepted my counter offer  Now its on to background check, etc. Tentative start date is early April.


Good news Bro!


----------



## Luvtoride1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> The Bronze duo - that’s my Visconti HomoSapiens Bronze Age fountain pen. The clip has some patina on it already.


Sappie, I have the same pen in a roller ball instead of a fountain pen! Love that pen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnd they accepted my counter offer  Now its on to background check, etc. Tentative start date is early April.


Congratulations!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Luvtoride1 said:


> Sappie, I have the same pen in a roller ball instead of a fountain pen! Love that pen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s freaky that is made of basaltic lava. But not just any basaltic lava! It’s from Mount Etna!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

@Luvtoride1 

From your handle, are you a cyclist or a motorcyclist? Or something completely different? Maybe horses? Ostriches? Elephants?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> @Luvtoride1
> 
> From your handle, are you a cyclist or a motorcyclist? Or something completely different? Maybe horses? Ostriches? Elephants? P0rn Star???


FIFY

PS: How absolutely pathetic is it that we have to edit words into bizarre contortions to avoid the elementary school grammar police here?????


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnd they accepted my counter offer  Now its on to background check, etc. Tentative start date is early April.


Well done, brother. Congrats!

Now on to matters of utmost importance, like the celebratory horological purchase with which to mark this great occasion. Thoughts?


----------



## Luvtoride1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> @Luvtoride1
> 
> From your handle, are you a cyclist or a motorcyclist? Or something completely different? Maybe horses? Ostriches? Elephants?


Road bikes for years…now a bike that goes nowhere. I’m a Peloton fanatic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Luvtoride1 said:


> Road bikes for years…now a bike that goes nowhere. I’m a Peloton fanatic!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good on ya!

Road bikes for me. Got a fellow cyclist into watches recently. Received a couple of bikes from him in partial trade for watches!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnd they accepted my counter offer  Now its on to background check, etc. Tentative start date is early April.


Congrats…that’s awesome!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Well done, brother. Congrats!
> 
> Now on to matters of utmost importance, like the celebratory horological purchase with which to mark this great occasion. Thoughts?


I'll just wait & see what Sappie wants to get rid of


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> It does look pretty darn good! 😅
> View attachment 16485910


I was a little bit disappointed with the lack of current real life car releases while compared to GT Sport. I have only noticed 2/3 Toyotas and a Hyundai Genesis.
Still had to buy the game. 
The photo mode (scapes) looks nice.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The Bronze duo - that’s my Visconti HomoSapiens Bronze Age fountain pen. The clip has some patina on it already.


Looks good in real life photos!
Since the case and bracelet are made from bronze, does the watch create an allergy to the arm?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnd they accepted my counter offer  Now its on to background check, etc. Tentative start date is early April.


Congrats!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnd they accepted my counter offer  Now its on to background check, etc. Tentative start date is early April.


Congrats!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> @Luvtoride1
> 
> From your handle, are you a cyclist or a motorcyclist? Or something completely different? Maybe horses? Ostriches? Elephants?


Does my donkey count? 😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Does my donkey count?


Is that what you call her? You should have more respect for your women!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

greedy said:


> Looks good in real life photos!
> Since the case and bracelet are made from bronze, does the watch create an allergy to the arm?


Well, apparently Tudor’s bronze alloy does not go green. So it won’t oxidize to the extent of those ugly green Panerai‘s that you see once in a while. So my wrist should be fine. Allergies? I’m okay.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, apparently Tudor’s bronze alloy does not go green. So it won’t oxidize to the extent of those ugly green Panerai‘s that you see once in a while. So my wrist should be fine. Allergies? I’m okay.


Thank you for the explanation, that is what I was looking for.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

greedy said:


> I was a little bit disappointed with the lack of current real life car releases while compared to GT Sport. I have only noticed 2/3 Toyotas and a Hyundai Genesis.
> Still had to buy the game.
> The photo mode (scapes) looks nice.


Current cars vs interesting cars? I'll take the more interesting ones any day. 😉


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Current cars vs interesting cars? I'll take the more interesting ones any day. 😉


Current interesting cars


But we have a new Toyota Yaris and a lot of concept cars.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Still loving the M4!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnd they accepted my counter offer  Now its on to background check, etc. Tentative start date is early April.


Congrats bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that what you call her? You should have more respect for your women!


Maybe because she’s an a$$?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The boss just came home from a business meeting. Small talk was about watches. One even said he has a spreadsheet. Another says he catalogs all his watches. So she asked me how many “nice watches” i have. Uh-oh.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> The boss just came home from a business meeting. Small talk was about watches. One even said he has a spreadsheet. Another says he catalogs all his watches. So she asked me how many “nice watches” i have. Uh-oh.


Just say, My collection is bigger than a breadbox.😂


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

People are out of their darn minds.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16488174
> 
> 
> People are out of their darn minds.


I know, right?

Hard to believe that sweetheart hasn't been snapped up by now!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Hard to believe that sweetheart hasn't been snapped up by now!


so people arent out of their minds?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16488174
> 
> 
> People are out of their darn minds.


To each his own, but just plain stupid, imo.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> To each his own, but just plain stupid, imo.


This is also $37K


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

My Batman.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's my unfulfilled (so far) dream.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> so people arent out of their minds?





King_Neptune said:


> To each his own, but just plain stupid, imo.


People aren't out of their minds, just greedy.
Looks like the craze/greed is spreading to other brands as well - it's only been just under a year since I bought the Laureato and the prices on Chrono24 has risen quite dramatically, especially considering the fact that Girard Perregaux isn't a well known/underappreciated brand to begin with.
I got mine for just under $9.5k from the AD and at the time there were many, many listings for the same watch for ~$8.5k brand-new.
Now there are far fewer listings available for immediate delivery, and the cheapest one I could find is over $12k...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's my unfulfilled (so far) dream.
> View attachment 16488902


We know.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's my unfulfilled (so far) dream.
> View attachment 16488902


Dry or wet?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Just say, My collection is bigger than a breadbox.😂


She was counting out loud. She got to 12 then asked, is that it? You only have 12 nice pieces? I said yes. The others are just cheap junk. And good thing she didnt press any further.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16489160


Looks cheap to me — it doesn’t even have a date window.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Moving day! Hence the beater.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Moving day! Hence the beater.


Congrats on the new home


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Russian on a NATO








Too soon?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Moving day! Hence the beater.


Have fun! Congrats on the new place 😊


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. A new chapter!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Just loving this piece!


That Zenith is a nice piece and a helluva lot cheaper than a VCO or AP RO!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> No no, it’s for real this time!!!! I swear!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Good on ya!
> 
> Road bikes for me. Got a fellow cyclist into watches recently. Received a couple of bikes from him in partial trade for watches!


So I’ve been back on my mountain bike now for a few months. Hard to believe just slightly over a year ago I had to learn to walk again after my three-weeks hospitalization with COVID19.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16488174
> 
> 
> People are out of their darn minds.


I couldn’t agree more. I tend to value most watches at no greater than MSRP. I definitely don’t see the “real value” in that OP.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> so people arent out of their minds?


Only takes one.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> So I’ve been back on my mountain bike now for a few months. Hard to believe just slightly over a year ago I had to learn to walk again after my three-weeks hospitalization with COVID19.


👍Glad the COVID things seem to be mostly behind you now.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> Glad the COVID things seem to be mostly behind you now.


Thanks and so am I. While I was at home I didn’t realize how sick I had become and can easily see how a number of people living alone were found dead in their homes. Fortunately I was finally compelled to be driven to the ER. My O2 sat was right at the cusp of being placed on a ventilator which I declined. For the first 2-3 days I required 40L O2/min. I feel fortunate to have survived.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's my unfulfilled (so far) dream.
> View attachment 16488902


Chair?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Chair?


Nope little question our boy @BigSeikoFan is a founding member of the Jenna Coleman Fan Club. So perhaps he will step forward and tell us a bit about her background and her claim to fame. From my limited knowledge I think she is a British actress and has played the part of Queen Victoria at one time. So BSF how’s about a brief or even a not so brief synopsis?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Well, well, well. Omega Hulk.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Thanks and so am I. While I was at home I didn’t realize how sick I had become and can easily see how a number of people living alone were found dead in their homes. Fortunately I was finally compelled to be driven to the ER. My O2 sat was right at the cusp of being placed on a ventilator which I declined. For the first 2-3 days I required 40L O2/min. I feel fortunate to have survived.


That’s scary. I saw a couple Reddit threads recently collecting some stories from nurses telling about their covid patients’ last days. I can’t imagine how afraid they were as they were being put under. I never even knew that they have motorized beds to rotate them upside-down in hopes of keeping their lungs working.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16489557
> 
> 
> Well, well, well. Omega Hulk.


Meh… they’re just playing catch-up to Apple…


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> That’s scary. I saw a couple Reddit threads recently collecting some stories from nurses telling about their covid patients’ last days. I can’t imagine how afraid they were as they were being put under. I never even knew that they have motorized beds to rotate them upside-down in hopes of keeping their lungs working.


Strangely enough I recall no time at all during my illness when I was afraid. I did have some concern though that I might be a pulmonary cripple which turned out definitely not to be the case.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Me & Lil Man looking at watches!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Company happy hour using the blingiest watch I’ve got that won’t get magnetized in my bag.

You ain’t getting legibility for forty bucks.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's my unfulfilled (so far) dream.
> View attachment 16488902


Why, exactly, is the microphone staring at her breasts???


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

5959HH said:


> So I’ve been back on my mountain bike now for a few months. Hard to believe just slightly over a year ago I had to learn to walk again after my three-weeks hospitalization with COVID19.


Didn't know :-(

Sorry to hear about this, but glad you're back out there on the trails!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16489557
> 
> 
> Well, well, well. Omega Hulk.


Yeah, a bastardized and stupid version.... kinda like the perversion I saw in one the movies where Hulk was half/half and telling jokes while signing autographs in a diner.

Pathetic.

Unless that's actually yours, in which case.... "Looks good on ya, wear it in good health!"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> Didn't know :-(
> 
> Sorry to hear about this, but glad you're back out there on the trails!


Thanks - now well in my rear view mirror but definitely planning to keep up with COVID-19 booster shots.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Post-gym!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> And there it is on the right.
> 
> Well, considering 90% of the watches I can name are probably already in your collection, you'd think this would be easy...
> 
> Since it's safe to assume you're NOT buying a Russian watch a.t.m., I'm pretty much out of ideas. Vintage C y S? A Grönefeld maybe? Are Icelandic watches a thing?


Taxes and duties paid early this week and just cleared customs now. Fedex says it will take them up to three working days to deliver. Argh.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So this for now


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> So this for now
> View attachment 16490496


That's one of the "good piece" in Mrs Pong's eye I presume?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> That's one of the "good piece" in Mrs Pong's eye I presume?


Yessir


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Taxes and duties paid early this week and just cleared customs now. Fedex says it will take them up to three working days to deliver. Argh.


It arrived !!!!!

have to finish two more meetings


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> That's one of the "good piece" in Mrs Pong's eye I presume?


Her count:

6 Rolex
1 PP
1 AP
1 VC
1 JLC
1 FPJ
1 IWC

then she asked if she missed anything and i told her that’s it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

When i was about to take my leave, she said: wait, how about your grand seikos?

then she answered herself: theyre just seikos.

i didnt say a word and left.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

If you found the Tissot PRX attractive but have been reluctant to pull the trigger, this latest announcement will probably be the final "persuasion" you'll need.
I think this is a serious contender, especially if you're, like me, looking for a decent panda-dial chronograph that won't break the bank.
























INTRODUCING: The Tissot PRX Automatic Chronograph


Answering the calls of many fans with more variations of the PRX, the Swatch Group introduces the Tissot PRX Automatic Chronograph




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> It arrived !!!!!
> 
> have to finish two more meetings
> View attachment 16490604


Another "good piece"? Or "just a watch"? 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Another "good piece"? Or "just a watch"? 😉


Depends on whose POV


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Depends on whose POV


According to the boss of course! 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Surrounded by boxes but all moved in!
























Piano in the garage. Movers wouldn’t take it up the narrow stairs. Don’t blame them! I’ll give it away to a friend.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Surrounded by boxes but all moved in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a VERY nice place, even with all the boxes and whatnots. 👍🏻


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Surrounded by boxes but all moved in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

One more meeting


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> One more meeting


Near 3:20pm where you are bro Pong?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, it looks like my new (to me) watch purchased two weeks ago from DavidSW will NOT be arriving this week. I did receive an email though stating it will ship any day now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> According to the boss of course! 🤣


She doesnt even know of its existence


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Incoming


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Near 3:20pm where you are bro Pong?


Yes. And meeting just finished a few mins ago.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> She doesnt even know of its existence


What she doesn't know can't hurt her...
That's how the saying goes right? 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Yes. And meeting just finished a few mins ago.


Bro SaM, did you use your watch’s world timer complication to find out?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> What she doesn't know can't hurt her...
> That's how the saying goes right? 🤣


#godfrey
Imagine the look on her face if she ever finds out the list price of the Gröenfield is higher than a PM Day-Date...😜


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Bro SaM, did you use your watch’s world timer complication to find out?


I did!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> Imagine the look on her face if she ever finds out the list price of the Gröenfield is higher than a PM Day-Date...😜


It is?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> What she doesn't know can't hurt her...
> That's how the saying goes right? 🤣


Thinking back, i am surprised she forgot about Omega


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Among other watch brands.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So i guess now i know her opinion of Omega.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> It is?


It's not?😈


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> Imagine the look on her face if she ever finds out the list price of the Gröenfield is higher than a PM Day-Date...😜


I just looked them up. Very interesting.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> It's not?😈
> View attachment 16490719


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> It's not?😈
> View attachment 16490719


#doublegodfrey
#wortheverypenny if you ask me!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> It's not?😈
> View attachment 16490719


And theyre now trading 50% higher than list i think in the grey market


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> #doublegodfrey
> #wortheverypenny if you ask me!
> View attachment 16490728


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wacha guys think of kikuchi nakagawa? 10 years to deliver.

Gronefeld took 1.25 years.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Her count:
> 
> 6 Rolex
> 1 PP
> ...


Color me impressed that she was able to remember 12 separate watches!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Wacha guys think of kikuchi nakagawa? 10 years to deliver.
> 
> Gronefeld took 1.25 years.


More contemporary finishing style on the movement for Gröenfield vs more traditional on kikuchi nakagawa...

I'll take Gröenfield.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> When i was about to take my leave, she said: wait, how about your grand seikos?
> 
> then she answered herself: theyre just seikos.


About sums up the situation.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Color me impressed that she was able to remember 12 separate watches!


What prompted is that one guy she was in a meeting with told her he had 16 PPs. So when she got home, she asked me how many “nice watches” i have. As far as she knows, i only have one PP.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> More contemporary finishing style on the movement for Gröenfield vs more traditional on kikuchi nakagawa...
> 
> I'll take Gröenfield.


Am intrigued by this. But turned off by the 10 year wait.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> What prompted is that one guy she was in a meeting with told her he had 16 *PPs*. So when she got home, she asked me how many “nice watches” i have. As far as she knows, i only have one *PP*.


.... ohhhhhh, Pateks....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> .... ohhhhhh, Pateks....


Yeah, I was wondering, doesn’t any everyone have one?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just the one is enough. Why would one ever need more than one?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Am intrigued by this. But turned off by the 10 year wait.
> View attachment 16491395


That’s really nice… but 10 years? So much can change in that span of time


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> That’s really nice… but 10 years? So much can change in that span of time


Dont we have all the time in the world? 

10 years will be beyond my watch retirement. But it already would have accrued prior, so exempt?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Excited to use this on my next trip. And planning to not bring any other piece.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Excited to use this on my next trip. And planning to not bring any other piece.


In that case you'll need a more weather resilient strap. Not sure how well snake leather reacts to water, in case you might get it wet.
Any vegetable tanned leather will react to water better than that one I think.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> In that case you'll need a more weather resilient strap. Not sure how well snake leather reacts to water, in case you might get it wet.
> Any vegetable tanned leather will react to water better than that one I think.


Next trip will be just short. No time to swim.

i always like to bring my Astron for change of timezones


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Next trip will be just short. No time to swim.
> 
> i always like to bring my Astron for change of timezones


I didn't mean swimming...unless you wanna take the watch off every time you wash your hands I think an alternative strap is a good idea. Just saying. 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I didn't mean swimming...unless you wanna take the watch off every time you wash your hands I think an alternative strap is a good idea. Just saying. 😉


i just washed my hands several times now. With the watch on. Hehe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The other side


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> What prompted is that one guy she was in a meeting with told her he had 16 PPs. So when she got home, she asked me how many “nice watches” i have. As far as she knows, i only have one PP.


I see what you did there.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> The other side
> View attachment 16491629


Twss.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Dont we have all the time in the world?
> 
> 10 years will be beyond my watch retirement. But it already would have accrued prior, so exempt?


I’d say “grandfathered in” haha


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Somewhat matching NATO strap to shoes…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Matching wrist tone and foot tone


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> That’s really nice… but 10 years? So much can change in that span of time


Speaking so much can happen in that span of time, i originally ordered this -










it was Jan 2021 and i had a salmon itch. Having scratched it since then, switched to turquoise.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Speaking so much can happen in that span of time, i originally ordered this -
> 
> View attachment 16492234
> 
> ...


Both look great! I’d probably have done the same and gone turquoise


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I also originally wanted the Remontoire since it was then the signature model of the Grönefeld brothers. But this message from them sums it up -


Thank you for your email and very nice to hear that your 1941 Principia arrived well in the Philippines.
Great you like it !

The Remontoire is already sold out for very long time, when you inquired in mai 2020 we replied that the 1941 Remontoire was sold out. Furthermore nobody cancelled their Remontoire order.

If you like complicated timepieces we have soon some very nice news to share.
Stay tuned 

Enjoy your Principia in good health and have our very best regards,


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I also originally wanted the Remontoire since it was then the signature model of the Grönefeld brothers. But this message from them sums it up -
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email and very nice to hear that your 1941 Principia arrived well in the Philippines.
> ...


You're right bro Pong, the prices people are asking for on the secondary market is insane. Further prove that this craze has little to do with Rolex itself, but instant gratification.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Speaking so much can happen in that span of time, i originally ordered this -
> 
> View attachment 16492234
> 
> ...


I really, really dig that buffalo strap! 😍

Imagine for a second, if Girard Perregaux offered the Laureato with a textured grey dial, orange tipped seconds hand with that buffalo leather...
Wait, I think VC already has a watch that looks similar to that! 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I really, really dig that buffalo strap! 😍
> 
> Imagine for a second, if Girard Perregaux offered the Laureato with a textured grey dial, orange tipped seconds hand with that buffalo leather...
> Wait, I think VC already has a watch that looks similar to that! 😅
> View attachment 16492748


Yup, i preferred the other strap (stitches and all) but it wont go well with turquoise.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> You're right bro Pong, the prices people are asking for on the secondary market is insane. Further prove that this craze has little to do with Rolex itself, but instant gratification.
> View attachment 16492747


Not so bad really.... Did you miss that it comes with free delivery?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

There must've been quite a few forum posts removed in the past 24 hours, for I am reaching 6000 for the second time in three days.😅 I think I lost 30 to 35ish.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> There must've been quite a few forum posts removed in the past 24 hours, for I am reaching 6000 for the second time in three days. I think I lost 30 to 35ish.


I wonder why? (Not being sarcastic! Genuinely curious here). Troll threads popping up?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Having dinner with the boss. Needed to change watch since the Principia is not among those in the approved list.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Having dinner with the boss. Needed to change watch since the Principia is not among those in the approved list.
> View attachment 16492969


FIFY, literally 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I wonder why? (Not being sarcastic! Genuinely curious here). Troll threads popping up?


It happens. That's a given. It just frustrates to work to an even thousand posts more than once.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> It happens. That's a given. It just frustrates to work to an even thousand posts more than once.


I'd say you've had more than "a few" removed...
Comparing the number of your replies on the forum and the number that shows now, you've had more than 1000 replies removed!









And here's mine, for the sake of comparison. 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I'd say you've had more than "a few" removed...
> Comparing the number of your replies on the forum and the number that shows now, you've had more than 1000 replies removed!
> View attachment 16493170
> 
> ...


How did you bring up these pages?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Interesting list of cities...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice colors...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I'd say you've had more than "a few" removed...
> Comparing the number of your replies on the forum and the number that shows now, you've had more than 1000 replies removed!
> View attachment 16493170
> 
> ...


Must be visiting the [email protected] threads too often.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More color...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Must be visiting the [email protected] threads too often.


Goldfrey.

Always rhought the difference in those numbers was due to other criteria.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice colors...
> View attachment 16493211


I see ~196 treats. How many hours on the treadmill or bike is that?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How did you bring up these pages?


Simply tab on the user name in any thread and you should see the pop-up.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice colors...
> View attachment 16493211


Did you take that macaron tower home?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I'd say you've had more than "a few" removed...
> Comparing the number of your replies on the forum and the number that shows now, you've had more than 1000 replies removed!
> View attachment 16493170
> 
> ...


They cleaned up sometime last year. The posts appearing under our name (after each post) would equal replies plus discussions created in profile. Of course, now, because of deleted threads, theyre not equal again.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Interesting list of cities...
> View attachment 16493208


There was a game on Sesame Street …


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> I see ~196 treats. How many hours on the treadmill or bike is that?


Zero. I'm thinking zero.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Zero. I'm thinking zero.


Got it!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Zero. I'm thinking zero.


Actually, I think only orange and purple ones are fattening, and I don't see any of those.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Howdy, gents. Just dropping in to say hello and present the newest piece to the collection.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Been refreshing the USPS page like every 10 minutes!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Mrsithardin took Ja to the Children's hospital last night. We thought he was having a seizure. She's been there with him for almost 24hrs as they done tests and hooked his little body up to an EEG. He's had a CT. Eeverything is coming back normal. EEG shows he is not having seizures. They are going to do an MRI and if that is clear we will talk with the primary team about when they are comfortable with him going home. They think it's probably just eye related to premature birth, and we will follow up with an eye dr.

And of course I was awakened at 4:30am with two of the others filling a blanket full of snacks from the kitchen and trashing the place in the process. They spilled apple juice and the 4 yr old had peanut butter all over her face. A double mopping and showers for everybody...followed by a nice, long grounding for the two of them,

This dad stuff is hard.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16493903
> 
> 
> Mrsithardin took Ja to the Children's hospital last night. We thought he was having a seizure. She's been there with him for almost 24hrs as they done tests and hooked his little body up to an EEG. He's had a CT. Eeverything is coming back normal. EEG shows he is not having seizures. They are going to do an MRI and if that is clear we will talk with the primary team about when they are comfortable with him going home. They think it's probably just eye related to premature birth, and we will follow up with an eye dr.


Glad to hear no seizures! Fingers crossed.



ithardin said:


> And of course I was awakened at 4:30am with two of the others filling a blanket full of snacks from the kitchen and trashing the place in the process. They spilled apple juice and the 4 yr old had peanut butter all over her face. A double mopping and showers for everybody...followed by a nice, long grounding for the two of them,
> 
> This dad stuff is hard.


Hope you had a chance to take a pic of peanut butter face. Would be a great exhibit at her wedding reception.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

It's been THREE years since I bought a watch... and for good reason as I don't even wear all of the ones I currently own.

I have no need for another watch, but of course that's no obstacle for most of us, right?

I noticed Pong with his red dial Citizen a while back and it occurred to me I don't have anything like that.

Fortunately, I'm not into paying over retail for limited editions, so I dodged a bullet there.

I've seen a Grand Seiko with a gorgeous red dial, and it's a High Beat so I could escape being married to Spring Drive service only through Seiko for all of eternity and I outgrew quartz watches a couple of decades ago anyway. 

And again, limited edition selling for a premium over MSRP.

Another bullet dodged!

I've seen posts of a few others in the Red during the passing months. Fortunately, all either overpriced or downright tacky.

Outmaneuvered so many slugs... What am I, Neo?

Then some jerk had to start a thread on red dials and opened with Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline. Photos weren't great, but it's available for less than retail, just $620 (who say's such nonsense like this anyway.... what's wrong with me!) on JomaShop.

Damn thing is really thin
Runs an ETA 2892 (which I very much respect, especially for the price)
The date at 6 o'clock is on a black dial so so it doesn't stand out too much
And it's just Two Handed!
Combined with the Burgundy dial, I really didn't "feel" like I had any choice but to try it out.

Right?

Plus a bunch of you co-dependent enablers have said a lot of nice things about Hamilton over the years.

Jerks!

Obviously just arrived so I don't have any real time with it.

I have to admit I'm disappointed the dial looks really quite nice and reflects light very well in many varying shades of Burgundy/Red. I was actually sorting hoping it was as dull as it seems in most photos so I could have returned it straight away.

My pics aren't great either, but here goes....









































I guess I'm stuck with the damn thing.

Thanks WUS.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Excited to use this on my next trip. And planning to not bring any other piece.


Most people that might view that Gronefeld would have no idea how high end it is. 








Whenever I travel I take this one. ^^^^^^
No point putting my really nice watches at risk even though they’re insured.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> You're right bro Pong, the prices people are asking for on the secondary market is insane. Further prove that this craze has little to do with Rolex itself, but instant gratification.
> View attachment 16492747


Instant gratification is highly overrated


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Having dinner with the boss. Needed to change watch since the Principia is not among those in the approved list.
> View attachment 16492969


Why’s Principia not on the approved list?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> It's been THREE years since I bought a watch... and for good reason as I don't even wear all of the ones I currently own.
> 
> I have no need for another watch, but of course that's no obstacle for most of us, right?
> 
> ...


That watch clicks a lot of boxes. Simple and understated. I too have tremendous respect for the ETA 2792 movement. 








That very movement powers the IWC Mark XVI I’m wearing today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Instant gratification is highly overrated


Anecdote from a book about boot camp:

Another recruit got a Dear John letter and was visibly upset. Our Drill Instructor found out and said to all of us, "Listen, there's nothing as overrated as a piece of ass, or as _underrated_ as a good shyt."


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Finally got that leather strap for the Racing!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> It's been THREE years since I bought a watch... and for good reason as I don't even wear all of the ones I currently own.
> 
> I have no need for another watch, but of course that's no obstacle for most of us, right?
> 
> ...


Congrats SC on your GFH


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Most people that might view that Gronefeld would have no idea how high end it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that’s the idea. Fly under the radar (though i hope the plane doesnt do so).

My nice watches love to travel.

For long trips to a different time zone, i usually take my GPS Astron and Pepsi GMT Master. Now, since my next trip will just be short, might just do it with one watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Instant gratification is highly overrated


Am a believer of delayed gratification


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Why’s Principia not on the approved list?


The boss is only familiar with mainstream brands. So when she enumerated what she thought was my top 12, she came up with -

6 Rolex
1 PP
1 AP
1 VC
1 JLC
1 IWC
1 FPJ

She is only familiar with FPJ because she was literally with me when we picked it up in Tokyo. The last chore after a full day of shopping. We got to the boutique just before closing time.

Gronefeld was ordered online. So she’s not aware. I wear it all the time now inside the house and it doesnt even elicit a reaction from her.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Weird. She was also with me when i got this. Yet she no longer remembers. Or maybe she doesnt hold non-Swiss brands in high regard.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I received an update and tracking number today. My latest purchase from DavidSW ships Monday and arrives Tuesday after a full service. I'm really happy about this purchase. It's something I've been seeking for about 5 years.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I received an update and tracking number today. My latest purchase from DavidSW ships Monday and arrives Tuesday after a full service. I'm really happy about this purchase. It's something I've been seeking for about 5 years.


Congrats bro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Finally got that leather strap for the Racing!


Tasty!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Tasty!


Really seems to make the watch pop. The steel bracelet is solid and of high quality, but with the silver dial, it almost made the watch boring after a bit. Switching to this style/color leather seems to be the perfect fit!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Cant take the principia swimming, so …


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Trying to find a Moser, Omega or Lange store near DC area. To no avail.

Nearest Moser i found is in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Surrounded by boxes but all moved in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you play bro?

congrats on new home


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

This is the first blue watch I've seen in a looong time I'd like to own. It's steel.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Trying to find a Moser, Omega or Lange store near DC area. To no avail.
> 
> Nearest Moser i found is in Pennsylvania.


There’s still an Omega boutique at Tysons II, yes? Plus a few ADs around here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> There’s still an Omega boutique at Tysons II, yes? Plus a few ADs around here.


Nothing in DC proper?

Tysons Galleria is a short drive away. Might work.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> This is the first blue watch I've seen in a looong time I'd like to own. It's steel.


They say it looks much better in person. Havent seen one though. Only sold in boutiques.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> They say it looks much better in person. Havent seen one though. *Only sold in boutiques.*


That explains the Chrono 24 listing absurdity then.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> That explains the Chrono 24 listing absurdity then.


And if i recall, it cant be your first Lange purchase from that boutique.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> And if i recall, it cant be your first Lange purchase from that boutique.


I see.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I see.


How much was it listed for?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> This is the first blue watch I've seen in a looong time I'd like to own. It's steel.


Good luck getting one. Really low production and usually saved for the big spenders.

A Lange AD told me it would take a $100k spend and then it'd be a 4-5 yr wait. 😲 😩 😲 😩


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good luck getting one. Really low production and usually saved for the big spenders.
> 
> A Lange AD told me it would take a $100k spend and then it'd be a 4-5 yr wait. 😲 😩 😲 😩


Maybe better luck with WG version.

So the steel Odysseus is sold at ADs now?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A nice way to start Sunday...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A nice way to start Sunday...
> View attachment 16495228


Would you fly halfway around the world to spend one whole day with her?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Nothing in DC proper?
> 
> Tysons Galleria is a short drive away. Might work.


I don’t know DC well enough for man-jewelry (aside from the Diplomatic Duty Free that I mentioned earlier) but yeah, Tysons is easy. Little Treasury out in Maryland (maybe 30 minutes drive?) became an Omega AD in 2018, I think, on top of their GS AD status.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> How much was it listed for?


$95k to $105k.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good luck getting one. Really low production and usually saved for the big spenders.
> 
> A Lange AD told me it would take a $100k spend and then it'd be a 4-5 yr wait. 😲 😩 😲 😩


Back to saying F blue watches. 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> $95k to $105k.


Wow. For a SS watch. It retails for around 20K i think.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I don’t know DC well enough for man-jewelry (aside from the Diplomatic Duty Free that I mentioned earlier) but yeah, Tysons is easy. Little Treasury out in Maryland (maybe 30 minutes drive?) became an Omega AD in 2018, I think, on top of their GS AD status.


Can one go to the diplomatic duty free even if not part of the diplomatic corps?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16495239


The incoming from DSW? Congrats bro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Maybe better luck with WG version.
> 
> So the steel Odysseus is sold at ADs now?


Not sure; I think it's a very large AD, so may get special dispensation...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> The incoming from DSW? Congrats bro


Thanks! It's nothing elaborate, but It's a long sold out previous gen model. It'll be a solid daily driver I've wanted for a while. I even tried to buy one away from an OoO bro from Aus over a year ago. Will reveal in a few days when it arrives.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Would you fly halfway around the world to spend one whole day with her?


I assume that's rhetorical?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I assume that's rhetorical?


Not really. Would you?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Not really. Would you?


Sure. Why not?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> I received an update and tracking number today. My latest purchase from DavidSW ships Monday and arrives Tuesday after a full service. I'm really happy about this purchase. It's something I've been seeking for about 5 years.


Woohoo! We're all excited for the eventual reveal! #anticipation


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> They say it looks much better in person. Havent seen one though. Only sold in boutiques.


Is that the only AL&S that comes in steel?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Is that the only AL&S that comes in steel?


In general production, i think so.

i remember there were rare specially produced Lange 1s in SS.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Do you play bro?
> 
> congrats on new home


Used to. Will play a bit on occasion.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Nothing in DC proper?
> 
> Tysons Galleria is a short drive away. Might work.


You and BSi gonna meet up?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You and BSi gonna meet up?


I have a short window. But if stars align, sure why not.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I have a short window. But if stars align, sure why not.


Godfrey

maybe we can go to the diplomatic duty free


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Is this available in the US already?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sure. Why not?


I assume that’s rhetorical?
























In case it’s not:
1,. You will fly all that way and she will call the police when she sees you following her around.
2. If she doesn’t do that, she will run and yell “help, help!” and big burly bystanders will come to her aid and pummel you.
3. If she doesn’t do that, and if you explain to her how you’ve been a lifelong fan and that you are obsessed with her to the point of posting pictures of her to your online friends every day for a number of years, she will politely tell you that she is flattered and then wish you a nice day, then probably walk away while trying not to seem like she’s hurrying.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I assume that’s rhetorical?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What should BSF do then? Fly back? So spend more time in the air than with JC?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Needle galaxy

One of our close neighbors. About 30% larger than our Milky Way, the awesome thing about it is it's perpendicular to us so all we see is it's ring and the glow of it's largest sun (almost looking like Saturn).

I didn't get as much data as I set out for (less than half) but I'm happy with the results for now!)
















brOoOwl


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> What should BSF do then? Fly back? So spend more time in the air than with JC?


Well, we’ve all seen that he’s a pretty persistent guy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, we’ve all seen that he’s a pretty persistent guy.


She might just be playing “hard to get”.

Though the premise is JC asked BSF to spend the entire day with her.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> She might just be playing “hard to get”.
> 
> Though the premise is JC asked BSF to spend the entire day with her.


Ah. JC doesn’t have much going on?

Is it a day alone with JC or is it a “Spend a day with Jenna” event open to a million of her closest friends? Which will be changed at the last minute to Zoom or MSTeams for security reasons. So BSF will be visiting her from his London hotel room.










Am I being glass-half-empty?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah. JC doesn’t have much going on?


Would you travel halfway around the world on an unsure thing?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Would you travel halfway around the world on an unsure thing?


Depends.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> How much was it listed for?


The cheapest I see is on Chrono24 is at $90k pre-owned...😱


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> $95k to $105k.


#nra


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Can one go to the diplomatic duty free even if not part of the diplomatic corps?


…maybe?

I also just remembered that WUS regulars used to contact Jim(?) at Continental Jewelers for Omegas. It’s been a long time (five years?) since I paid attention and I think he was on his way to retirement.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Back to saying F blue watches. 😅


Nah...
Grab one while you still can 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Depends.


On?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> …maybe?
> 
> I also just remembered that WUS regulars used to contact Jim(?) at Continental Jewelers for Omegas. It’s been a long time (five years?) since I paid attention and I think he was on his way to retirement.


If the Moser i want is available in Pennsylvania, might use my free day to go up there and get it.

If not, will see if the Omega i want is available in the DC vicinity.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> On?


Won’t know until the opportunity is presented.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Nah...
> Grab one while you still can
> View attachment 16495385


I'm afraid curiosity would get the best of me.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> What should BSF do then? Fly back? So spend more time in the air than with JC?


I don't mind flying first class and getting the miles. After all, I'm retired and got time to burn...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah. JC doesn’t have much going on?
> 
> Is it a day alone with JC or is it a “Spend a day with Jenna” event open to a million of her closest friends? Which will be changed at the last minute to Zoom or MSTeams for security reasons. So BSF will be visiting her from his London hotel room.
> 
> Am I being glass-half-empty?


Mrs BSF has been often called half-empty, which is not quite right.

In fact, the glass is empty.
The glass has fallen on a concrete floor and shattered into a million pieces.
She has stepped on the shards and severely cut her feet.
Gangrene has since developed and one foot needs to be amputated.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Won’t know until the opportunity is presented.


A couple of examples would clarify things...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

zengineer said:


> I'm afraid curiosity would get the best of me.
> View attachment 16495448
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I think that spaner won't work on a Speedmaster, but you're welcome to try if that satisfies your curiosity! 🤣


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

They've unhooked Lil man from all the EEG leads and he's back in the mrs arms. STILL waiting to hear about the MRI that they did at 7am this morning.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Would you fly halfway around the world to spend one whole day with her?


He is next weekend. Halfway around the world from NYC to Richmond VA.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I assume that's rhetorical?


#nra


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I assume that’s rhetorical?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sap you really know how to hurt a guy…


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't mind flying first class and getting the miles. After all, I'm retired and got time to burn...


But why fly first class when you can fly economy class sitting in the middle seat between the two very large women you sometimes illustrate with your knees tucked up against your ribs.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Is this available in the US already?
> View attachment 16495323


The Omega website seems to show “waitlist” for their 2022 novelties. I was at my Omega AD yesterday to grab the leather strap for my Racing, and they had not received any of the new pieces. Unsure about a boutique, though


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't mind flying first class and getting the miles. After all, I'm retired and got time to burn...


She just might let you close enough for one hug or _something _so she can plant the tracking device for future evasion.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16495741
> 
> 
> They've unhooked Lil man from all the EEG leads and he's back in the mrs arms. STILL waiting to hear about the MRI that they did at 7am this morning.


So the reason its taken so long is that the lone weekend radiology person didn't have enough confidence to actually read lil man's MRI and was waiting until another radiology came person came in two hours ago. _facepalm_

All his tests have come back normal. They believe the eye shaking is due to being premature at birth and just starting to focus on things has caused it. We will follow up with an eye dr.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> The Omega website seems to show “waitlist” for their 2022 novelties. I was at my Omega AD yesterday to grab the leather strap for my Racing, and they had not received any of the new pieces. Unsure about a boutique, though


I read somewhere the novelties will be released in June.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got the bike on the trainer all set up in my bedroom.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> He is next weekend. Halfway around the world from NYC to Richmond VA.


Didnt realize virginia was that far given same time zone.  stopover in Tokyo?

what’s happening in Richmond?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I read somewhere the novelties will be released in June.


Hopefully they release as well here


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> She just might let you close enough for one hug or _something _so she can plant the tracking device for future evasion.


I hear they send out warnings if you get too close.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> She just might let you close enough for one hug or _something _so she can plant the tracking device for future evasion.


To the optimist, he will see it as JC having a special interest in him.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Got the bike on the trainer all set up in my bedroom.


That’s a torture machine. With the computer you can even quantitate and record the degree of torture.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Didnt realize virginia was that far given same time zone.  stopover in Tokyo?
> 
> what’s happening in Richmond?


Perhaps @BigSeikoFan will weigh in but some big event showcasing the lovely Jenna Coleman.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Didnt realize virginia was that far given same time zone.  stopover in Tokyo?
> 
> what’s happening in Richmond?


The fair Jenna will be making an appearance at a Comic-Con in Richmond next weekend, Sat and Sun. 

Unfortunately, I will only be able to attend Saturday's session but I should be able to get close enough to have her slip that tracking device on me while I'm distracted.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Got the bike on the trainer all set up in my bedroom.


If we all suddenly drop dead from the next virus, my greatest regret will be missing the expression on some future life form's face when they discover your bedroom nook.

Articulating Floor Fan... under a Stand-up Desk, Notebook Computer, Bizzare Wireless Mouse and an Amputated Road Bike next to a Base-Board hot water heating register, just below entirely harmless Blinds with the Warning Tag still attached.... what a puzzle for them to solve!

Can't even imagine what they'll make of it. 🤣

PS: Maybe add a mousetrap in the corner as a cherry on top???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Maybe theyll hypothesize that it is a leg powered time travel machine


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Didnt realize virginia was that far given same time zone.  stopover in Tokyo?
> 
> *what’s happening in Richmond?*


Last time anything notable happened in Richmond, there were... uh, some torches and stuff. JC visiting is a huge improvement.

"Stopover in Tokyo" -- well, NYC and Richmond might as well be that far apart, culturally-speaking.  There's Koreatown along the way, though:


















How Koreans energized this Maryland city


How an influx of Korean residents to the Baltimore suburb of Ellicott City, Maryland, have reinvigorated its business community and helped cushion it from economic blows.



money.cnn.com


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Is this available in the US already?
> View attachment 16495323


I doubt it. The boutique in Tyson’s knows I want to take a look and hasn’t reached out about any of the newly released watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So @Skitalets and @BarracksSi both in DC area?

from my cursory research, seems my best chance is going to bala cynwyd.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Do sellers honestly believe that some silly fish will actually bite? Hook, bait and sinker? This particular seller didn't even bother to change the time on the watch for the multiple listings...

That's USD btw. 🤦🏻


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A good way to start the week.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> So @Skitalets and @BarracksSi both in DC area?
> 
> from my cursory research, seems my best chance is going to *bala cynwyd*.


I thought you were bamboozlin' us, but I guess this is a real place --




__





The Neighborhood Club of Bala Cynwyd – The mission of the Neighborhood Club of Bala Cynwyd is to strengthen the social, cultural and economic fabric of our diverse community by promoting civic engagement, preserving the historic character of our residential neighborhoods, protecting our remaining open space, and enhancing the viability of our commercial corridors.







balacynwyd.org


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Big watch dealer in Bala Cynwyd...Govberg


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Big watch dealer in Bala Cynwyd...Govberg


Ah, that's right. I was trying to remember the name of the only dealer in PA that WUS knows about.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought you were bamboozlin' us, but I guess this is a real place --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2.5 hours away from DC.

leave after breakfast, transact asap then back to DC by dinner.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> 2.5 hours away from DC.
> 
> leave after breakfast, transact asap then back to DC by dinner.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sounds like a plan!


Just waiting confirmation if one of two watches are on site.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> If we all suddenly drop dead from the next virus, my greatest regret will be missing the expression on some future life form's face when they discover your bedroom nook.
> 
> Articulating Floor Fan... under a Stand-up Desk, Notebook Computer, Bizzare Wireless Mouse and an Amputated Road Bike next to a Base-Board hot water heating register, just below entirely harmless Blinds with the Warning Tag still attached.... what a puzzle for them to solve!
> 
> ...


Nice bike though


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> 2.5 hours away from DC.
> 
> leave after breakfast, transact asap then back to DC by dinner.


Enough time for pics outside a Starbucks (or a Subway if the township is too small).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Enough time for pics outside a Starbucks (or a Subway if the township is too small).


As I was reading this I was passing a Subway right next door to a Starbucks


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Pongster said:


> So @Skitalets and @BarracksSi both in DC area?
> 
> from my cursory research, seems my best chance is going to bala cynwyd.


Yep, I live and work in the MD burbs but Tysons is close.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I went to the supermarket to get a few things ans saw Haagan Dasz black and white cookie ice cream. Had to grab one. Should be interesting.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Skitalets said:


> Yep, I live and work in the MD burbs but Tysons is close.


MrsBS and I are going to hit up Tiffany in Tysons in the next month or so, celebrating her accomplishments at school (certification and graduation).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS and I are going to hit up Tiffany in Tysons in the next month or so, celebrating her accomplishments at school (certification and graduation).


Congrats Mrs Bsi


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Congrats Mrs Bsi


She's taking a final today (right now, I think), will take a certification exam in two weeks, and graduate at the end of May. She needs (and deserves) some time off.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Cardiologist called. My stress test came back GOOD! He wants me to monitor my BP, but I don't have to go back for a check-up until the fall


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Before:








After:


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

1957 Porsche 356 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1957 Porsche 356 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





And if you'd rather spend $100K on a car instead of a Tiffany dial watch...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

New (to me) watch day at my house. Less than 8 hours to go. It's an Omega.




























It's not a Snoopy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Good job Sap! Looking real nice 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> New (to me) watch day at my house. Less than 8 hours to go. It's an Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Charlie Brown then? 
Linus? Lucy? 😝


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> A Charlie Brown then?
> Linus? Lucy? 😝
> View attachment 16498953











But not a Moon Watch. 
Sorry guys. I seem to be feeling dramatic today.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16498990
> 
> But not a Moon Watch.
> Sorry guys. I seem to be feeling dramatic today.


The new-ish Chronoscope in silver with blue sundials?

SMP Diver300M in white?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16498990
> 
> But not a Moon Watch.
> Sorry guys. I seem to be feeling dramatic today.


this?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Seems the watch i want is in Bala Cynwyd

So if things go as planned, this will have a new colleague next month -


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> The new-ish Chronoscope in silver with blue sundials?
> 
> SMP Diver300M in white?


Two strikes.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> this?
> View attachment 16499416


No sir.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Railmaster in denim?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Railmaster in denim?


Two strikes for you as well. Hint: I do not buy no date watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Two strikes for you as well. Hint: I do not buy no date watches.


In some sports, two strikes are good.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Aqua Terra?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Aqua Terra?


Jenna?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna?
> View attachment 16499469


There’s a new Omega Jenna? How does she wear?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Aqua Terra?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

1st gen 42mm PO. Now I will never have to try to get @Galaga to sell me his again.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16499519
> 
> 1st gen 42mm PO. Now I will never have to try to get @Galaga to sell me his again.


Looks great!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In the Omega theme… happy speedy Tuesday


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

So A few days ago they lifted the indoor mask mandate in my province. I’ve been going without a mask and it seems about half the people are doing so and half are still masking.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So A few days ago they lifted the indoor mask mandate in my province. I’ve been going without a mask and it seems about half the people are doing so and half are still masking.


That was similar to LA. It’s been a couple of weeks now and I would say closer to 80/20 no mask/mask. I still keep one with me as it is up to restaurants/stores whether they want to still require it, but I haven’t found one place that still requires, and I’ve admittedly forgotten my mask at home a couple of times.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> So A few days ago they lifted the indoor mask mandate in my province. I’ve been going without a mask and it seems about half the people are doing so and half are still masking.


What’s a mask 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So A few days ago they lifted the indoor mask mandate in my province. I’ve been going without a mask and it seems about half the people are doing so and half are still masking.


Same as my office. Stopped by the deli to get lunch and the few customers I saw getting carryout wore masks, along with the staff.

One of the guys on my team, I don't think I ever saw his entire face until today (he joined us in late 2020). Kinda funny to see what he really looks like.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> So A few days ago they lifted the indoor mask mandate in my province. I’ve been going without a mask and it seems about half the people are doing so and half are still masking.


Sap I think it relates to habit more than anything else. Helps combat the common cold if nothing else.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Sap I think it relates to habit more than anything else. Helps combat the common cold if nothing else.


and @Sappie66 -- Cases are juuuust starting to rise again around here (a far cry from January's omicron rush, though) and R0 has also been on an upswing for the past month. We were downgraded from a High risk to Medium just in the past couple days (which I think means less than 10 cases/100k) but we'll see how the trends go.

I'll probably keep masking on the train for a long time, and I'm half-joking that I'll always keep a mask handy for public bathrooms. The men's room at Union Station is goddamned disgusting.




__





U.S. COVID Risk & Vaccine Tracker


Covid Act Now has real-time tracking of your community's COVID risk level. Explore how District of Columbia is doing.




covidactnow.org


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And on a lighter note, how's this for photo-realistic?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

4th anniversary with the mrs today. We got pedicures!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Smooooth!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> 4th anniversary with the mrs today. We got pedicures!
> View attachment 16500449
> 
> 
> Smooooth!


Hey bro, we didn’t need to see that. Just saying.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Sap I think it relates to habit more than anything else. Helps combat the common cold if nothing else.


Yeah, I generally have a mask in my pocket. When it gets real crowded or when I feel like it, I’m happy to mask up still.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey bro, we didn’t need to see that. Just saying.


I love how it auto added the "sensitive content" moniker.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Stopped by my AD today and perused the demo watches (not for sale) in the case.

Even though you can't buy them, it's at least nice to look and try them on.

I was toying with the idea of getting the candy pink dial that's available in the OP lineup, but apparently it's only made for the 36mm (maybe smaller sizes as well) but not the 41 mm.

Man, how times (and the styles) have changed.

Tried on the 36mm and just couldn't conceive of wearing something that small.

Candy Pink? 

Yeah, I could pull that off.

36 mm in ANY colorway... not a chance.

I'm not even kidding. 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> 4th anniversary with the mrs today. We got pedicures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Stopped by my AD today and perused the demo watches (not for sale) in the case.
> 
> Even though you can't buy them, it's at least nice to look and try them on.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think the Explorer should have stayed at 39mm. Perfect as it is. 








Anyone wanting a 36mm there's always the Oyster Perpetual. 
Then again, changing the Explorer to 36mm again only means one simple thing - streamlined production streamlined even more!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16499519
> 
> 1st gen 42mm PO. Now I will never have to try to get @Galaga to sell me his again.


Congratulations mate. Before I was corrupted by these forums I always thought it looked better than a Submariner back when I bought mine. Now I think the new Submariner is better than the current Planet Oceans. 

What year model is yours?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Getting ready to go, Mrs having her 3rd Pfizer jab today.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Congratulations mate. Before I was corrupted by these forums I always thought it looked better than a Submariner back when I bought mine. Now I think the new Submariner is better than the current Planet Oceans.
> 
> What year model is yours?


According to warranty card, it was originaly sold in 2010. Just serviced last week though by seller DavidSW. It shows a slight bit more wear than photos let on, but it'll be a workhorse and I'm still happy so far.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> According to warranty card, it was originaly sold in 2010. Just serviced last week though by seller DavidSW. It shows a slight bit more wear than photos let on, but it'll be a workhorse and I'm still happy so far.


It would have the 2500D movement. Nice.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Getting ready to go, Mrs having her 3rd Pfizer jab today.
> View attachment 16500883


#godfrey
On second thought...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> It would have the 2500D movement. Nice.


I do have an early Co-axial Omega without the shock protection. I think a 2300 movement. Anyway, I havn't had any issues. This one doesn't get any rough wear though.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I do have an early Co-axial Omega without the shoch protection. I think a 2300 movement. Anyway, I havn't had any issues. This one doesn't get any rough wear though.
> View attachment 16500906


I’ve been eyeing this out.









I think it has a nicer green hue than the Submariner Hulk. I’m just not a fan of the bracelet.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I’ve been eyeing this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's surely worth considering. I'll have to see one in the metal though.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> It's surely worth considering. I'll have to see one in the metal though.


It’s still a bit cheesy though. I’d rather have the new Kermit at retail but that ain’t happening anytime soon. Here in Australia it’s over $30k. Funny enough so is a mint GMT LN.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It’s still a bit cheesy though. I’d rather have the new Kermit at retail but that ain’t happening anytime soon. Here in Australia it’s over $30k. Funny enough so is a mint GMT LN.


Time to start another should I cash out now thread? 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Time to start another should I cash out now thread?
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Cash out? And here I thought these aren't "_investments_"...😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Now this is way cool! I want the ejector seat option please! 








Cool even for 007 - The Polestar O2 roadster concept comes with its very own onboard cinematic drone that emerges from a hidden hangar - Luxurylaunches


Two years after debuting the Percept concept at the 2020 Geneva Motor Show, Polestar has used the four-door EV prototype as an inspiration to create its




luxurylaunches.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16501281


Similar, but very different vibe 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Still loving this one!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Still loving this one!



















And I this one ^^^^^^
But soon time to replace its OEM SS bracelet


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Took a ride for German food for lunch in Columbus, OH.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Took a ride for German food for lunch in Columbus, OH.
> View attachment 16501795
> 
> 
> View attachment 16501797


Love white dial Panerai!

If I ever get another one (duh, of course I will), it will be white.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Getting ready to go, Mrs having her 3rd Pfizer jab today.
> View attachment 16500883


It's a small but distinguished club.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Similar, but very different vibe 😉
> View attachment 16501324


Another occasion that calls for the Big Like.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Took a ride for German food for lunch in Columbus, OH.
> View attachment 16501795
> 
> 
> View attachment 16501797


Godfrey.

Lunch. $38
Gas there and back. At least $60🤣🤣🤣 And I get 30 mpg.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's a small but distinguished club.
> View attachment 16502253


A "Gentlemen's club"? 😏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Lunch. $38
> Gas there and back. At least $60🤣🤣🤣 And I get 30 mpg.


What's the gas price over there now? Daughter in Toronto is complaining about higher than usual gas prices...
I'm in Hong Kong and we've had higher than usual gas prices here since forever so I guess we're just used to paying through the nose for it.
It's at $2.88/L here, or $10.898/G. My last full tank cost me $131.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> What's the gas price over there now? Daughter in Toronto is complaining about higher than usual gas prices...
> I'm in Hong Kong and we've had higher than usual gas prices here since forever so I guess we're just used to paying through the nose for it.
> It's at $2.88/L here, or $10.898/G. My last full tank cost me $131.


In Vancouver it’s about CAN$2/litre. I have to use 93 Octane so it’s more like $2.40.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> In Vancouver it’s about CAN$2/litre. I have to use 93 Octane so it’s more like $2.40.


I still remember when it was $0.38/L. 😅
Normally it's under $1/L right?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I still remember when it was $0.38/L.
> Normally it's under $1/L right?


It’s been over one dollar for a good long while but not really close to two dollars until recently.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s been over one dollar for a good long while but not really close to two dollars until recently.


It's at $1.6 regular/$1.9 premium in Toronto right now, so slightly lower than Van.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Double incoming


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> What's the gas price over there now? Daughter in Toronto is complaining about higher than usual gas prices...
> I'm in Hong Kong and we've had higher than usual gas prices here since forever so I guess we're just used to paying through the nose for it.
> It's at $2.88/L here, or $10.898/G. My last full tank cost me $131.


I saw $3.99 to $4.06 per gallon in Ohio and West Virginia and $4.35ish in Pennsylvania.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> I saw $3.99 to $4.06 per gallon in Ohio and West Virginia and $4.35ish in Pennsylvania.


So less than 1/2 we're paying...😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Double incoming
> View attachment 16502903


Came twice? In a day...
Haven't happened to me in a long time. 😔


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> So less than 1/2 we're paying...😅


Yes. It went up significantly, doubled maybe, but a 550 mile round trip daytrip was still managable to enjoy a warm sunny day.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Came twice? In a day...
> Haven't happened to me in a long time. 😔


Need supplements? Sometimes, depends on the courier.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Need supplements? Sometimes, depends on the courier.


I think FedEx is great with handling your packages.









And I believe UPS sucks.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I think FedEx is great with handling your packages.
> View attachment 16503200
> 
> 
> ...


Both FedEx can handle and UPS can suck all they want.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> I saw $3.99 to $4.06 per gallon in Ohio and West Virginia and $4.35ish in Pennsylvania.


The news showed Los Angeles gas stations at $5,99 for 87 and $7.49 for 93.

@mav probably has more current info.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Came twice? In a day...
> Haven't happened to me in a long time. 😔


I hope to rise to the occasion on Sat...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The news showed Los Angeles gas stations at $5,99 for 87 and $7.49 for 93.
> 
> @mav probably has more current info.


Usually about $.70/gal _less_ when I buy it on-base.

Saved a few bucks last time by buying a car wash (just in time for today's rain).

Good thing barrel prices eased up again so the pump prices will drop... */s* yeahright


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I hope to rise to the occasion on Sat...


(took me a while to find this scene!)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

His and Hers. Gift from a good friend. To mark my 15th anniversary with the boss. Coincidentally, ordered last year (for 15th anniversary) and arrived today - the eve of our 16th anniversary.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Now just negotiating with the Bala Cynwyd store. He says i cant pay by international credit card.

I thought world mastercards are accepted worldwide?

Problem is: it is illegal to bring out that amount of cash from our country. I think it’s OK to bring in that cash to US, just need to disclose.

as for wiring, i cant wire when i am in US. I dont have a US bank. Need to be at my own bank to sign the forms for wiring. I can prepay before i leave but why would i do that.

I actually have a means of paying him remotely but i want to be able to use my credit card.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Thinking if the friend who gifted me this thinks i am a deadbeat.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Now just negotiating with the Bala Cynwyd store. *He says i cant pay by international credit card.*
> 
> I thought world mastercards are accepted worldwide?


That's RIDICULOUS! I've *never* had any issues paying for anything with an international credit card! Last y trying I used it overseas I bought a new VW Golf for my daughter as you might recall.

Visa and Mastercard are accepted worldwide and there's no reason he would decline acceptance. Only reason I can think of is he's just unwilling to accept it in order to save on commissions charged by the card, which is at the moment about 3% I think, slightly higher than Visa.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bond, but a little green 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Now just negotiating with the Bala Cynwyd store. He says i cant pay by international credit card.
> 
> I thought world mastercards are accepted worldwide?
> 
> ...


Maybe your credit card has a concierge that can help you? Just a thought.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Maybe your credit card has a concierge that can help you? Just a thought.


It’s not the black card. But i think youre right bro. It has a concierge service. I just have not used it ever. Let me see.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> It’s not the black card. But i think youre right bro. It has a concierge service. I just have not used it ever. Let me see.


Good luck.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

*Jenna cancelled her appearance this weekend!! *No reason given. Which of you guys told her about me??

I gotta get a refund on the ring!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> *Jenna cancelled her appearance this weekend!! *No reason given. Which of you guys told her about me??
> 
> I gotta get a refund on the ring!


Maybe she learned i will be in the area a few weeks later and she rescheduled then.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So BSF, are you cancelling your globe hopping flight from NYC to Richmond by way of Tokyo?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> *Jenna cancelled her appearance this weekend!! *No reason given. Which of you guys told her about me??
> 
> I gotta get a refund on the ring!


Just for the record, it was NOT me. I want the two of you to be happy! Together I mean.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Just for the record, it was NOT me. I want the two of you to be happy! Together I mean.


In this age of zoom, they can be happy together virtually regardless of where they find themselves in.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> In this age of zoom, they can be happy together virtually regardless of where they find themselves in.


Nah, I suspect BSF wants to use his hands.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Nah, I suspect BSF wants to use his hands.


He can use it to click the zoom app. And touch the screen.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Trying to console myself with Young Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Trying to console myself with Young Jenna.
> View attachment 16505582


Gf.

Charlie's being very supportive.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Latest on my credit card saga -


I apologize for the delay as I needed to confirm we can accept credit card payment at our office.
They did confirm that we can.
I apologize as I did not understand that you planned to leave with the piece same day, if we are doing the deal in the state of Pennsylvania we are obligated to collect the local sales tax of 6%.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> He can use it to click the zoom app. And touch the screen.


Or….


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@mui.richard Did a cheap "studio" shoot with what I had on hand to soften the light and I dig it. No color correction, just straight from the phone, converted from heic to jpeg, and reduced the size.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Haven't had much time lately to post, hope all is well. Some recent watch photos...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Or….


Play air hockey?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> I saw $3.99 to $4.06 per gallon in Ohio and West Virginia and $4.35ish in Pennsylvania.


Mad world
here its £1.72 a litre - £7.80 a gallon = over $10 a gallon


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Play air hockey?


Exactly!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Simon said:


> Mad world
> here its £1.72 a litre - £7.80 a gallon = over $10 a gallon


It's over $7 here in LA LA Land.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Mad world
> here its £1.72 a litre - £7.80 a gallon = over $10 a gallon





mav said:


> It's over $7 here in LA LA Land.


Looks like Hong Kong still leads with $10.898/gallon...🤦🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> @mui.richard Did a cheap "studio" shoot with what I had on hand to soften the light and I dig it. No color correction, just straight from the phone, converted from heic to jpeg, and reduced the size.
> 
> View attachment 16505754
> 
> ...


That's the idea, often diffused light works wonders!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like Hong Kong still leads with $10.898/gallon...🤦🏻


shocker!!!!! - although HK is 45 miles wide so a tank lasts a long time unless ur doing laps


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> shocker!!!!! - although HK is 45 miles wide so a tank lasts a long time unless ur doing laps


Depends actually, on whether you're commuting on mostly freeway or city driving. Used to commute daily in exclusively stop and go traffic (would take me about 30 minutes for the 7km trip😑) and I needed a full tank every week...so I used i spend about $460/month on gas alone. Granted I used to drive a 735i, and that inline 6 wasn't exactly known for having remotely decent mileage.

That was 20 years ago. 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Exactly!


Actually he was just trying to charge this.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Fwiw, it looks like all the posts I lost about a week ago is due to the disappearance of the wruw thread in the Breitling forum.🙄Still seems odd.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Fwiw, it looks like all the posts I lost about a week ago is due to the disappearance of the wruw thread in the Breitling forum.🙄Still seems odd.


Serves you right for wearing a Breitling.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like Hong Kong still leads with $10.898/gallon...🤦🏻


Crazy. I must admit - for the first time ever, I'm seriously considering getting an electric car. 🤯


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Crazy. I must admit - for the first time ever, I'm seriously considering getting an electric car. 🤯


Crazy indeed. Watched this vid yesterday and started wanting a good, non-Tesla-specific charging infrastructure. These guys drove 900km in two Hyundais, one EV and one gas, and after _nine hours_, the EV was less than 40 minutes behind. 3 stops for the gas car (including lunch) vs 4 stops for the EV. The EV guy drove a slightly slower average speed, and made a choice to only charge to 80% because the battery management slows down the rate when it gets above 80, so each charging stop took six or seven minutes (barely long enough to hit the bathroom and grab a drink).


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Serves you right for wearing a Breitling.


Hey now! One is a Navitimer.

Anyway, I wonder if they did it cuz they've started to attract a certain amount of the typical "Public Forum" watches too.😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A colony of feral cats being treated like royalty.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Reminds me of a missing actress in her younger days...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Reminds me of a missing actress in her younger days...
> View attachment 16506599


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Haven't had much time lately to post, hope all is well. Some recent watch photos...


Great watch roundup photos!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> It's over $7 here in LA LA Land.


#dislike


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Indoor vs. outdoor shots!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

It took months to arrive, ever since @JustAbe flashed this oddity in his endless stream of photos.

All this time, I fretted whether or not it would live up the various online reviews and/or whether I would bond with it when it arrived. After all, I'm no Sappie, casually flipping in and out of trades.

With no opportunity to see it in the flesh, I just had to roll the dice and accept that I'd be out some real coin if it didn't hit the mark.

This box is HUGE!











I mean, seriously, it's the largest watch box I've ever seen. The heck with sustainable packaging, this is how to package a piece of mechanical art.











The lacquer is so glossy, what you're seeing that looks like imperfections is reflections of the ceiling 7' above!











The inside is high quality felt, and the entire base lifts up for storage as well:











Nice box, for sure.... but what about the watch?

Yeah, it's big... but beautiful!










The dial plays with the light:










And is much darker in the shade:









Despite being huge, it's absurdly thin, so it actually works amazingly. If it were taller it would be all wrong, and if it was just a thin watch with a normal diameter, it would also be wrong.

The genius is that the combination of a large face with a thin height is outstanding!











And the most comfortable watch I've ever worn. It's light to begin with, and that weight is further dispersed over the huge surface area, which sits perfectly on the wrist.

Combined with a wide bracelet, you barely notice you're wearing it.

And, look here... the double butterfly deployant fits into the back of the bracelet itself, with zero contact on your wrist.










I've never worn anything like this before and I might have unknowingly acquired my "Grail" without realizing it before hand or even been looking.

Amazing on every level.

Oh, and if you like unique in-house movements, get a load of this:











That tiny rotor works because it's Platinum, and thus very heavy. Won't ever rust either. 

Magnifico!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats bro. That is a very fine watch. Is Abe back?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Young Jenna never gets old.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Though Current Jenna is so not shabby.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Some incredible recent pickups in this thread! And @SaMaster14’s AT which tempts me every time I see it. 

This happened today:










Hilariously, the watchmaker came out to consult on how many links to take out, immediately ignored the Explorer to look at my Omiwatari, which I wore in. He was also wearing a (Hi-Beat) Grand Seiko and finished with, “Ugh, now I have to get a Spring Drive.”


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Skitalets said:


> Some incredible recent pickups in this thread! And @SaMaster14’s AT which tempts me every time I see it.
> 
> This happened today:
> 
> ...


Does it wear big due to the white dial?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Skitalets said:


> Some incredible recent pickups in this thread! And @SaMaster14’s AT which tempts me every time I see it.
> 
> This happened today:
> 
> ...


Love the Polar! And there is definitely something special about the AT Worldtimer; it is such a unique piece!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Congrats bro. That is a very fine watch. Is Abe back?


Not to my knowledge.. and his account is still listed as banned. :-(


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Galaga said:


> Does it wear big due to the white dial?


It is such a weird watch, in a good way. I’d say no, it doesn’t seem to wear much bigger than my other watches. The steel bezel is so strange. The dial is very matte, and what stands out are the (maxi) markers and the orange hand. It doesn’t feel like an enormous dial because of those and the bezel. 

I had some doubts after asking for the watch in January if this was the right thing to request. Started feeling pretty confident the past couple of weeks as I stared at photos and reread reviews. Definitely the perfect first Rolex given my collection.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Skitalets said:


> Some incredible recent pickups in this thread! And @SaMaster14’s AT which tempts me every time I see it.
> 
> This happened today:
> 
> ...


Nice pick up!
Love mine!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Skitalets said:


> It is such a weird watch, in a good way. I’d say no, it doesn’t seem to wear much bigger than my other watches. The steel bezel is so strange. The dial is very matte, and what stands out are the (maxi) markers and the orange hand. It doesn’t feel like an enormous dial because of those and the bezel.
> 
> I had some doubts after asking for the watch in January if this was the right thing to request. Started feeling pretty confident the past couple of weeks as I stared at photos and reread reviews. Definitely the perfect first Rolex given my collection.


There are subtle differences with the new one that I like. More contoured lugs, the crown guards redesigned and the black accents on the hands and indices are no longer shiny black which I thought made the superseded model seem a little cartoony.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Trying to console myself with Young Jenna.
> View attachment 16505582


Makes me feel better...


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Galaga said:


> There are subtle differences with the new one that I like. More contoured lugs, the crown guards redesigned and the black accents on the hands and indices are no longer shiny black which I thought made the superseded model seem a little cartoony.


Yeah, I looked at five digit models and the current one, completely passed over the fat lugged model. 

I think the watch would be mind-blowing at 40mm but I am very happy with it as is. The bracelet is also very comfortable. That made me a little skittish about (neo-)vintage Rolex and drove me toward new.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gonna shop with the boss


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Skitalets said:


> Some incredible recent pickups in this thread! And @SaMaster14’s AT which tempts me every time I see it.
> 
> This happened today:
> 
> ...


Nice pickup, congrats!

Personally, the differences between the 216570 and the 226570, especially with the white dial, are so subtle they aren't really that different. Yes there are differences in the case and matte vs glossy hands and dial surrounds, so I assume they will feel slightly different on wrist.

In photos? I'm hard pressed to tell between the two without a side-by-side, or checking the crown at 6:00 between Swiss Made.










So I'll happily wear mine. ☺


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

A dealer told me there’s premium pricing on green for watches (like for pearl white in cars i suppose). Good thing i prefer blue.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just learned that GO and Blancpain are back in our poor third world country


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Just learned that GO and Blancpain are back in our poor third world country


Gotta go where their best customers live...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A colony of feral cats being treated like royalty.
> View attachment 16506598


Someone told me the average lifespan of a feral cat is only about three years.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Gonna shop with the boss
> View attachment 16507369


Is wife and boss same?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Someone told me the average lifespan of a feral cat is only about three years.


It’s a cat-eat-cat world.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> Is wife and boss same?


Took me Months to figure that out myself,


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> Is wife and boss same?


My understanding Mrs. Pongster and boss is the same person.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> Took me Months to figure that out myself,


#neverreadahead


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Someone told me the average lifespan of a feral cat is only about three years.


Not surprising given predators, lack of a consistent food source, exposure to elements...

That said, this colony has a group of guys bringing food and water every day. Someone even built a bunch of shelters for them. Gotta like that.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not surprising given predators, lack of a consistent food source, exposure to elements...
> 
> That said, this colony has a group of guys bringing food and water every day. Someone even built a bunch of shelters for them. Gotta like that.
> 
> View attachment 16507901


We have a (semi?) feral cat in our neighborhood that everyone banded together to keep warm and fed the past few years. One neighbor built her a shelter, my wife and another woman feed her, and my wife got her Hot Hands for her shelter for the coldest nights this winter. The cat is sweet but definitely wants to live outside.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Is wife and boss same?


Isnt it always the case?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

They were talking about a heuer sent to mars years ago. In another thread. So wore this.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Personally, the differences between the 216570 and the 226570, especially with the white dial, are so subtle they aren't really that different. Yes there are differences in the case and matte vs glossy hands and dial surrounds, so I assume they will feel slightly different on wrist.


The 216570 definitely looks like a great watch as well. For me, the choice was new at retail or buy a five digit model used, so the 216570 was all (very slight) downside, since it would have been more expensive than new.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Gassed up at $3.69 this morning. Gas in Missouri is usually fairly cheaper than the national average.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

It’s about Php75 per liter here


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Skitalets said:


> The 216570 definitely looks like a great watch as well. For me, the choice was new at retail or buy a five digit model used,* so the 216570 was all (very slight) downside, since it would have been more expensive than new.*


Totally! Cost aside those two watches couldn't look more alike and if given the opportunity to purchase one brand-new at list, I'd definitely go with the newer model as well. 
That said, if I were interested in the Black dial version I'd probably go with the 216570, the phantom hands is a nice touch brought over from the 1655, something that is lost on the 226570 iteration.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Isnt it always the case?


Always been, always will be.
Now LOVER on the other hand...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Always been, always will be.
> Now LOVER on the other hand...


I fully agree. Lovers are on equal footing.

Well, i have to qualify, as sometimes one is on top of the other.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> It took months to arrive, ever since @JustAbe flashed this oddity in his endless stream of photos.
> 
> All this time, I fretted whether or not it would live up the various online reviews and/or whether I would bond with it when it arrived. After all, I'm no Sappie, casually flipping in and out of trades.
> 
> ...


Big congrats! Having seen one in person, it's an awesome new addition!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Skitalets said:


> Some incredible recent pickups in this thread! And @SaMaster14’s AT which tempts me every time I see it.
> 
> This happened today:
> 
> ...


Congrats to you as well! Great pick up!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Nice pickup, congrats!
> 
> Personally, the differences between the 216570 and the 226570, especially with the white dial, are so subtle they aren't really that different. Yes there are differences in the case and matte vs glossy hands and dial surrounds, so I assume they will feel slightly different on wrist.
> 
> ...


Awesome comparison photo of the same watch! 😂 

(if I didn't read the caption, I wouldn't have known that they were different. the biggest difference of the placement of "Swiss made".)


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Totally! Cost aside those two watches couldn't look more alike and if given the opportunity to purchase one brand-new at list, I'd definitely go with the newer model as well.
> That said, if I were interested in the Black dial version I'd probably go with the 216570, the phantom hands is a nice touch brought over from the 1655, something that is lost on the 226570 iteration.


It will probably not happen, but buying this watch also makes me want a Freccione.  Or maybe a black-dial five digit ExpII.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Skitalets said:


> It will probably not happen, but buying this watch also makes me want a Freccione.  Or maybe a black-dial five digit ExpII.


I don't know my friend, the "vintage" train left the station for me a long time ago. Much better, more interesting watches readily available for that kind of money. 😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> It took months to arrive, ever since @JustAbe flashed this oddity in his endless stream of photos.
> 
> All this time, I fretted whether or not it would live up the various online reviews and/or whether I would bond with it when it arrived. After all, I'm no Sappie, casually flipping in and out of trades.
> 
> ...


Looks really good on you Stephen!

I tried it an an AD and it wasn't the right shape for my wrist. The the thicker, lower-level model fit me better somehow.

Glad it works for you and it works well! Love the look of the movement and that micro-rotor.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> The biggest difference of the placement of "Swiss made".)


Doubles the future value, guaranteed.

AmIright?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> I tried it an an AD and it wasn't the right shape for my wrist. The the thicker, lower-level model fit me better somehow.


I guess my left wrist is just more developed than yours?

Which one did you get or did you pass on the thicker version as well?


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know my friend, the "vintage" train left the station for me a long time ago. Much better, more interesting watches readily available for that kind of money.


That is my dilemma after six months of fretting about 80s-2000s watches and ending up with a modern Rolex instead. 

If I’m being honest, I’m more focused on a first precious metal piece in a few years than dropping that kind of money on a vintage cave exploration watch. Feels like a white gold DD or the Canopus Speedmaster are calling my name.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Here's your daily dose of cute! 









Just a week shy of 2 months old.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Anybody else watching/watched 12 hours of Sebring?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Awesome comparison photo of the same watch! 😂
> 
> (if I didn't read the caption, I wouldn't have known that they were different. the biggest difference of the placement of "Swiss made".)


Is this a good application of the term “same difference”?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> I guess my left wrist is just more developed than yours?
> 
> Which one did you get or did you pass on the thicker version as well?


Passed. Can’t buy everything!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

seems i got permission to buy another watch kater this year. And am thinking JLC.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

If Jenna hadn't bagged, we'd be having dessert right about now...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If Jenna hadn't bagged, we'd be having dessert right about now...
> View attachment 16509086


And you know what comes after dessert right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16509017
> 
> 
> seems i got permission to buy another watch kater this year. And am thinking JLC.


JLC and what else?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> JLC and what else?


Just JLC. I broached the brand. And the boss approved. I only get an approval once a year.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, enjoy it while you still can.


Funnily enough I offered it to Mrs Pete26 and she said if she decides she wants a Cartier it will be new and not my cast off. She mostly wears an Apple Watch. I bought her a Ladies Seiko 5 a few years ago as well as a Credor. She only wore the credor and now not even that.

The offer stands though as I think the Cartier would look very good on her. I hope she's not holding out for a gold Cartier (her metal of choice) for her 60th birthday next February.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> The shops I've been to for kickin' tires --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Little Treasury were a sponsor here?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Just JLC. I broached the brand. And the boss approved. I only get an approval once a year.


Which model JLC?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ha! I was shootin the chit with my old man, err father I mean "parent with a Y chromosone" a couple years ago when all this gender pronoun business started becoming a "thing" (right around the time I left Academia, coincidentally ), and I told him that nearly every job title he's ever held (foreman, crew chief, etc.) was now either "racist" or "sexist." His reply:
> 
> _"Funny, of all the women I worked alongside on the blast furnace, I don't recall a single one ever mentioning it."
> 
> ...


I was never an academic though I worked at my old University for about three years and at least at my Uni bullying was rampant. It's the major reason that I left. After leaving the government after our premier had a purge, I did a year long stint at Batchelor Institute of Indigenous Education in the Northern Territory and it was very eye opening as I was senior manager in the skills reform unit.

I guess I'm a bit of a dinosaur myself and don't get these modern Woke statements. I know that everyone is praising Daniel Craig's performance in NTTD, but without providing spoilers, I was disappointed in the ending.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> Nice 63° day here in Western PA. Just got back from a nice walk at the park. Lotsa girls out walking too.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinner at “Hermanito” on sawtelle!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It’s the newest version of the new world order (I think).
> 
> Just a little twist: No longer is it accepted that “perception is reality,” rather, “my perception is your reality” or something like that. It’s utterly laughable.
> 
> ...


I would be too, so glad I retired when I did, although it was kind of forced. Management nd I had a major disagreement about working conditions during the pandemic. I was trying to assist people with disabilities and my managers had different opinions about expectations so I told them I was leaving.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving for the boss


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> I thought Little Treasury were a sponsor here?


They might be, but since I haven’t seen any ads in a while (ahem), I wouldn’t know anymore.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Which model JLC?


This will be my third. I dont want to repeat brands at this stage. So must be an iconic classic. Or a classic icon.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> This will be my third. I dont want to repeat brands at this stage. So must be an iconic classic. Or a classic icon.


Gotta be a Reverso then?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Gotta be a Reverso then?


The question is which one. Am leaning towards medium small second with solid case back.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> The question is which one. Am leaning towards medium small second with solid case back.


For you bro? I think this would work well. A simple Reverso is too "simple" (you have so many watches I don't think a plain Jane Reverso deserves a place in your massive collection 😉), so I think you need a little bit of a twist, an enamel decoration gives you just that. 

















Alternatively, you can go all out...
After all, it's your money not mine! 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Is there a dragon version bro?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> The question is which one. Am leaning towards medium small second with solid case back.











This medium small seconds is mine although my boss (wife) mostly wears it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> This medium small seconds is mine although my boss (wife) mostly wears it.


That’s kinda what i like.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> That’s kinda what i like.











I like the look of this one that I purloined from the internet.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Is there a dragon version bro?












They do all the Chinese zodiac signs, not in enamel though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16509749
> 
> 
> They do all the Chinese zodiac signs, not in enamel though.


This is mine. 









It would be nicer if it were more stylized and not just a schoolbook clip art drawing. I mean, sheesh, this is a JLC, not a $20 quartz watch you buy to get engraved at Things Remembered at the mall.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> This is mine.
> View attachment 16510226
> 
> 
> ...


That IS dumb!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That IS dumb!


I guess a basic line drawing is a “safe and elegant” choice, and someone who wants more flash n’ dash knows how to commission a custom engraving. But the choices seem like, I dunno, a token handout at best.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Finally watching "No Time To Die." A bond movie with 4 Aston Martins, 4 different sunglasses for Bond and he only sleeps with ONE woman? Holy monogamy, Batman!









Other than the fauxtina I LOVE it. 

In re cars. I'm a huge Bond fan and I just realized that my favorite Bond car is NOT the DB5. Its the V8 Saloon from Timothy Dalton and I giggled when it made an appearance in "No Time To Die." 

Also. Nice to see a Ferrari 1-2 at Bahrain


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Finally watching "No Time To Die." A bond movie with 4 Aston Martins,* 4 different sunglasses for Bond* and he only sleeps with ONE woman? Holy monogamy, Batman!


Sunglasses? Any of these, perchance?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Sunglasses? Any of these, perchance?
> 
> View attachment 16510664


Amazingly enough...nope. Not even Persol or Tom Ford like in the 4 previous films Craig did. He sports 2 different Vuarnets and 2 different Barton Perreira.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

ithardin said:


> Finally watching "No Time To Die." A bond movie with 4 Aston Martins, 4 different sunglasses for Bond and he only sleeps with ONE woman? Holy monogamy, Batman!
> 
> View attachment 16510552
> 
> ...


I have one and have fallen out of love with it. :-/ The mesh is not comfortable for the small-wristed, and the faux-tina now really bugs me. It’s not rational, but it doesn’t get much wrist time. 

I looked seriously at the previous ‘57 Speedmaster and had the same problem with the dial markers. Glad I didn’t buy that one.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

NYC tourist shot over six-figure watch is crypto expert and ‘lifestyle guru’


The 33-year-old man shot multiple times in the legs and groin in an attempted robbery of his six-figure Richard Mille watch is a French-born cryptocurrency expert who flaunted his timepieces on soc…




nypost.com


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

@Skitalets. Exactly. Fie on you fauxtina!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Amazingly enough...nope. Not even Persol or Tom Ford like in the 4 previous films Craig did. He sports 2 different Vuarnets and 2 different Barton Perreira.


Amazing what people on this thread know!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

(Birthday) dinner truffles!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16489160


Don't think I've seen this one before. But it gets a huge 



mui.richard said:


> If you found the Tissot PRX attractive but have been reluctant to pull the trigger, this latest announcement will probably be the final "persuasion" you'll need.
> I think this is a serious contender, especially if you're, like me, looking for a decent panda-dial chronograph that won't break the bank.
> View attachment 16490614
> 
> ...


Honestly, the PRX could well go down as the line that saved Tissot. I'm calling it now. In two years time, the PRX will be their equivalent of the Black Bay. A dozen (or more) variants and roughly half all the brand's sales.

Any takers?




Sappie66 said:


> Surrounded by boxes but all moved in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, bro Sapp! That a six-string I spy in the distance? You still play?



Pongster said:


> View attachment 16491510


Nice!!!

Though I do believe I called this, no? 

The third time, anyway 





StephenCanale said:


> tail, just $620 (who say's such nonsense like this anyway.... what's wrong with me!) on JomaShop.
> 
> Damn thing is really thin
> Runs an ETA 2892 (which I very much respect, especially for the price)
> ...


Stephen, so good to see you back in the "game," my friend. That Hamilton is just lovely. And you picked the best dial of the bunch.

Sooooo, any other purchases on the horizon? Perhaps something in blue? 😜




Pongster said:


> That’s kinda what i like.


The (other) one that got away 😫









And the one I'll someday replace it with:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> (Birthday) dinner truffles!


Am I the only one who thinks this Texan looks _better _than the OQ?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

@Pongster when you in DMV, bro?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this Texan looks _better _than the OQ?


I absolutely think it looks better (bias aside)! 

Classic dial, the first sapphire crystal on a Rolex, and I love the bracelet. It’s something so different, but so very Rolex


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> @Pongster when you in DMV, bro?


April 4 and 5. You in area bro?

yes, you called the gronefeld right. With your shotgun-esque guess  never seen an RGM?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Since James Bond was being talked about earlier.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

@Purple Hayz

How you been bro? That’s one of a few six-strings I have. Don’t play as much as I should. Used to play more.

Would love to keep my piano but no room and I haven’t played it much lately at all.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I used to play with my organ a lot when i was a kid. I use both hands. Now, i just play with my piano.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> (Birthday) dinner truffles!


Happy birthday!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I used to play with my organ a lot when i was a kid. I use both hands. Now, i just play with my piano.


Would you rather have roses on your piano, or tulips on your organ?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> NYC tourist shot over six-figure watch is crypto expert and ‘lifestyle guru’
> 
> 
> The 33-year-old man shot multiple times in the legs and groin in an attempted robbery of his six-figure Richard Mille watch is a French-born cryptocurrency expert who flaunted his timepieces on soc…
> ...


Did this really happen? NY Post has been known to put up fake stories before for clicks and ad revenue. Like this one. What really did not happen here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Would you rather have roses on your piano, or tulips on your organ?


Would you rather have lobster on your piano, or crabs on your organ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The two watches am planning to take on my short trip. The Principia. And the Grand Erwin. No bracelets this time.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Omega x Swatch?!









OMEGA on Instagram: "OMEGA x Swatch. 26.03.2022 @Swatch"


OMEGA shared a post on Instagram: "OMEGA x Swatch. 26.03.2022 @Swatch". Follow their account to see 2406 posts.




www.instagram.com





So when is a Rolex x Fossil coming out? HAHAHA

I know - Swatch Group owns Omega. And poor Omega, to get forced to make a watch with lowly Swatch because mommy said so.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

This thing has a lot going on.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Omega x Swatch?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't think of how they would pull this off. There's normally zero overlap between the brands, except for Q wearing a Swatch in NTTD. (edit - and yeah, Swatch has regularly made commemorative Bond watches even though they'd never been in the movies)

Swatch's page has this as their hero image at the moment. Must be something to do with the solar system.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Skitalets said:


> This thing has a lot going on.


Looks good!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Omega x Swatch?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we’ll get a really cheap plastic Omega? Or a pricey Swatch that is moonable?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Would you rather have lobster on your piano, or crabs on your organ?


I have an uncle that calls crabs pant rabbits!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> So we’ll get a really cheap plastic Omega? Or a pricey Swatch that is moonable?


Think Breitling Endurance Pro?








They call it an "athleisure" watch. 🙄


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Sooooo, any other purchases on the horizon? Perhaps something in blue?


Had no choice... Bluesy was lonely.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> (Birthday) dinner truffles!


I see a Snoopy (Omega) in your future, Happy Birthday!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Would you rather have roses on your piano, or tulips on your organ?


FIFY 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Would you rather have roses on your piano, or *tulips* on your organ?


Knew a guy who was so clueless he'd probably say, "Actually I like daisies"


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Would you rather have roses on your piano, or tu*twolips* on your organ?





mui.richard said:


> FIFY 😉


FT"FIFY"FY 😜


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> Omega x Swatch?!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I can't think of how they would pull this off. There's normally zero overlap between the brands, except for Q wearing a Swatch in NTTD. (edit - and yeah, Swatch has regularly made commemorative Bond watches even though they'd never been in the movies)
> 
> Swatch's page has this as their hero image at the moment. Must be something to do with the solar system.
> 
> View attachment 16512104


I’m honestly interested…


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I see a Snoopy (Omega) in your future, Happy Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 16512249


Thank you! 

Never put my name down for a Snoopy. Not sure I’d wear it much (I don’t _really_ relate to the tie in).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m honestly interested…


Me too. The timing would work out nice — MrsBS is cool with me getting a Swatch just for fun, and Omega is still on the table for later. If you told me to buy a Swatch today, I'd either get the Q edition or the Piet Mondrian. But a space-y model would be cool, too.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Would you rather have lobster on your piano, or crabs on your organ?


you surely don't want lobsters on your organ.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Knew a guy who was so clueless he'd probably say, "Actually I like daisies"


Like the end of Wayne's World?...Garth: I like to have dinner every night...or something very similar.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16512367


Think Cadillac Cimarron.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sugman said:


> you surely don't want lobsters on your organ.


Agreed.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Decided to switch things up a little bit by putting this thing on a strap for a while...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Think Cadillac Cimarron.


Eww. Cadillac’s jumping of the shark!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Like the end of Wayne's World?...Garth: I like to have dinner every night...or something very similar.


True story --

He and a buddy were getting a tour of a fitness club, and the hot trainer chick who'd been showing them around had been flirting the whole time. At the end, my buddy says, "And after working out here, you can go next door and get a sundae."

The trainer chick says, "And I can be the cherry on your sundae!"

The guy goes, "Uh, I like nuts on my sundae."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> True story --
> 
> He and a buddy were getting a tour of a fitness club, and the hot trainer chick who'd been showing them around had been flirting the whole time. At the end, my buddy says, "And after working out here, you can go next door and get a sundae."
> 
> ...


Talk about not taking a hint...🤣
And after he said that, did trainer chick get that he's gay? You know, "nuts on his sundae"?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Talk about not taking a hint...🤣
> And after he said that, did trainer chick get that he's gay? You know, "nuts on his sundae"?


He wasn't even gay, that's what's even funnier about it!    

I was told that the chick looked at my buddy and they both rolled their eyes


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Is it or isn't it a panda? Fight!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> (Birthday) dinner truffles!


Happy Bday


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Latest pic of Baby Ithardin from today's ultrasound. We're in the final trimester!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Is it or isn't it a panda? Fight!


Not a panda. Pandas don't have white eyeballs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Not a panda. Pandas don't have white eyeballs.


GF @mav Wouldn't ya know it:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Happy Bday


Thanks bro Pong!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

I didn't feel the brown strap that came with my Hamilton Jazzmaster really did the watch any favors so I put mine on a burgundy strap I had laying around.

Seems to be a much better fit to me....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got nuthin' today...








Just like last Saturday.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Is it or isn't it a panda? Fight!


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

. Rolex Panda









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Got nuthin' today...
> View attachment 16513774
> 
> Just like last Saturday.


Let me help.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Pongster here's an interesting read on the Reverso. Thought you might enjoy it.








Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso: The Story of an Icon


Celebrating the Machine with a Heartbeat




revolutionwatch.com


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I can't think of how they would pull this off. There's normally zero overlap between the brands, except for Q wearing a Swatch in NTTD. (edit - and yeah, Swatch has regularly made commemorative Bond watches even though they'd never been in the movies)
> 
> Swatch's page has this as their hero image at the moment. Must be something to do with the solar system.
> 
> View attachment 16512104


I read somewhere that the case will be made of something they will call "bio-ceramic", some sort of blend of 75% ceramic and biodegradable material.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> So we’ll get a really cheap plastic Omega? Or a pricey Swatch that is moonable?


That's what I said - Swatch for the price of an Omega or an Omega for the price of a Swatch?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> GF @mav Wouldn't ya know it:
> View attachment 16513198


Perfect timing! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16513803


"Panda wins!"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I read somewhere that the case will be made of something they will call "bio-ceramic", some sort of blend of 75% and biodegradable material.


Yeah, the bio-ceramic is new, and they also came out with a bio-plastic maybe two years ago. Haven’t gone to see any of them in person yet.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Bio-Ceramic, Bio-plastic...
Yeah, I'll stick with stainless steel. 😏


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Regardless, I’d be interested in seeing what goodness/stupidness this Omega-Swatch collaboration yields.

Cheapish but cool could be alright. Expensive but swatchy would not be.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Actually I think I like this shot a little better.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, the bio-ceramic is new, and they also came out with a bio-plastic maybe two years ago. Haven’t gone to see any of them in person yet.


Not sure how many microbes on Mars, if there’s any, will eat this stuff 

Recent shots indicate a Speedy Pro even with the dot over 90.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I think I like this shot a little better.
> View attachment 16514264


Fantastic shot brother Dick!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Fantastic shot brother Dick!


Here's another couple shots. Not a watch, but *THE* BMW M3 that got me hooked.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> That's what I said - Swatch for the price of an Omega or an Omega for the price of a Swatch?


Is it bad I’m kinda interested?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy Tuesday?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Is it bad I’m kinda interested?


It depends...

Omega for the price of a Swatch = 
Swatch for the price of an Omega = 

😂

PS - I'm oddly curious as well!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wristshot anyone?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It takes a village...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry to belabor the point, but can someone tell me how, exactly, I survived all of these years without a single dial in the red/burgundy color range?










And also, why on Earth didn't Hamilton put this on a Burgundy strap themselves?

Am I in the minority in thinking sales of this model would double if it were offered this way from Hamilton themselves???


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Sorry to belabor the point, but can someone tell me how, exactly, I survived all of these years without a single dial in the red/burgundy color range?
> 
> View attachment 16515014
> 
> ...


That is strikingly handsome. I would wear that combo in the fall and Holiday season.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> It depends...
> 
> Omega for the price of a Swatch =
> Swatch for the price of an Omega =
> ...


Yes, omega for the price of a swatch! If it’s some limited edition piece that looks cool with cool colors (according to GQ it will “break the internet” - This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet) I’m in! Something like my red Seiko!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Here's another couple shots. Not a watch, but *THE* BMW M3 that got me hooked.
> View attachment 16514771
> 
> View attachment 16514770


I had a Revell model kit of that car. I never got around to actually painting it or applying the decals, though. I eventually blew it up with firecrackers on a 4th of July.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Swamega?
Omatch?
Swo-mega?
Owatch?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

I've watched this video over and over again already.

Words so wise they could have been uttered by Sporty himself: "Shut up and Shave!"






Released 11 hours ago and already 666,229 views and 40K likes!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Went to the Omega Boutique to pick up an orange stripe Nato for my creamsicle. This was the window display. The case apparently can’t be opened until a certain unknown date. It was specially delivered to the store.

Oooh the drama! The manufactured intrigue!


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Went to the Omega Boutique to pick up an orange stripe Nato for my creamsicle. This was the window display. The case apparently can’t be opened until a certain unknown date. It was specially delivered to the store.
> 
> Oooh the drama! The manufactured intrigue!


Hmm… I feel like this is either going to have me rushing to the Boutique or will be a giant eye roll. Four more days?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So there was Patek by JLC in the past. And there will be Omega by Swatch or Swatch by Omega in the future.

and am posting this wristshot today. Even if non sequitur.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A blue sky and a blue watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> blew it up with firecrackers on a 4th of July.


What else can you do to a Revell? 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah, very happy to have both cars in the garage! Whew!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Shot from dinner...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And following Omega x Swatch, Tudor just teased a new release on 30/3.




__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

GQ Magazine article here about upcoming release. It looks to me like it'll look swatchish looking but have Omega power as well as Omega quality fit and finish. Just a guess. Again, I think Endurance Pro.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Big tornado in New Orleans. Hope our Bro @AL9C1 and family are okay.🙏


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Went to the Omega Boutique to pick up an orange stripe Nato for my creamsicle. This was the window display. The case apparently can’t be opened until a certain unknown date. It was specially delivered to the store.
> 
> Oooh the drama! The manufactured intrigue!


There’s already a couple of threads with pictures of the release in two days. Biodegradable Swatch Speedy Pros in a variety of colours and only available at Swatch stores.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

limnoman said:


> There’s already a couple of threads with pictures of the release in two days. Biodegradable Swatch Speedy Pros in a variety of colours and only available at Swatch stores.
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


They look nice. But not nice enough for me to buy. The quartz movement dissuaded me. For someone looking for an exit omega, this could have been it. If not for the movement.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

limnoman said:


> There’s already a couple of threads with pictures of the release in two days. Biodegradable Swatch Speedy Pros in a variety of colours and only available at Swatch stores.
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Got a link?

Biodegradable? So I can be buried with it and still be environmentally friendly. Definitely a great marketing hook!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> They look nice. But not nice enough for me to buy. The quartz movement dissuaded me. For someone looking for an exit omega, this could have been it. If not for the movement.


Being biodegradable suggests that it might be the perfect exit watch. See my post above.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Got a link?
> 
> Biodegradable? So I can be buried with it and still be environmentally friendly. Definitely a great marketing hook!


But isn't steel biodegradable? I mean, it just rusts away eventually and it came from the ground in the first place.

Gonna be a hard sell (to me) if this is a fancy "not plastic" plastic watch with a battery in it IMHO unless it is downright amazing in appearance, function, and low in price. I'm not real optimistic it will be any of those things.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

StephenCanale said:


> I've watched this video over and over again already.
> 
> Words so wise they could have been uttered by Sporty himself: "Shut up and Shave!"
> 
> ...


Damn, that is amazing, even as a joke. If this guy sells a DE razor or blades, he'll get some of my money.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Omega x Swatch leaked...



























































































I might be missing one version.

Supposedly quartz movement, 42mm bio ceramic case. Will sell for CHF 250 at select Swatch stores starting on 3/26.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I do like the watch itself and might even get one but as a marketer, this is a terrible idea for Omega. Talk about brand erosion. Damn. It cheapens the Omega brand and Speedster name. For Swatch, it's the opposite.

Some time ago, my old company secretly collaborated with IWC that produced this...










It was called IWC Connect. The fitness tracker was supplied by my old company. Fossil Group eventually purchased my old company and IWC quickly canned the project as they wanted zero connection to Fossil because they were worried that Fossil would cheapen their brand. The product never saw the light of day.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mav said:


> I do like the watch itself and might even get one but as a marketer, this is a terrible idea for Omega.


I don't see the upside of this for Omega. I wonder if it was forced down their throats by Swatch Group corporate leadership.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sugman said:


> I don't see the upside of this for Omega. I wonder if it was forced down their throats by Swatch Group corporate leadership.


Most likely. Their excuse is... "Mommy made me do it." 😂


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> I do like the watch itself and might even get one but as a marketer, this is a terrible idea for Omega. Talk about brand erosion


Not my area of expertise, but I'm just curious if it isn't possible that this collaboration might not drag the lower price fashion watch purchasers into bonding with the more upscale Omega line thus creating a pipeline of future customers?

I think I had heard this was only available at Swatch stores, and if true that would help insulate it and keep it out of the view of existing Omega fans, no?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

So does biodegradable mean it will be needing a new case every 10 years?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mav said:


> Most likely. Their excuse is... "Mommy made me do it." 😂


Mommy must be a real muthafu%&#@...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> I think I had heard this was only available at Swatch stores


Seems I read it was only available at select Swatch stores, so maybe there's hope.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The more I "hear" the more annoyed I'm getting. Not available online, select stores only, etc. Daddy just wants a $300 quartz swatch speedmaster


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Omega x Swatch leaked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For that price, I could honestly see myself picking one up as another fun watch!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> Omega x Swatch leaked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A MOONSWATCH? Wow! I should have seen that coming!😔


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Not my area of expertise, but I'm just curious if it isn't possible that this collaboration might not drag the lower price fashion watch purchasers into bonding with the more upscale Omega line thus creating a pipeline of future customers?
> 
> I think I had heard this was only available at Swatch stores, and if true that would help insulate it and keep it out of the view of existing Omega fans, no?


I think it depends on Omega's latest brand strategy and goals. I know years ago they wanted to elevate themselves to Rolex's level and it seemed to me that they were trying hard to increase their brand equity. 

If that's still the case, partnering with Swatch to produce a low end Speedmaster will only cheapen the brand.

That's just my professional marketing opinion. As a consumer, I like the blue ones and might grab one this weekend.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Omega x Swatch leaked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just imagine the show if Bro Sportura could post about this....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm…. It does look fun.

I prefer this route to fun:

















Yes, I know I posted this recently but it illustrates the point.

That said, I might be tempted by the Moonswatch is I see it in person.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Omega x Swatch leaked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your IG post drew me back here. Lol. This is good for Swatch AND Omega. I don’t ever have to own a speedmaster but I’m gonna have to pick up a couple of these just for fun and Swatch nostalgia. These are fun and always had love for Swatch since the 80’s. My first watch. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm…. It does look fun.
> 
> I prefer this route to fun:
> 
> ...


What’s up you pimp? Miss you bro. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> What’s up you pimp? Miss you bro.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hey Bro! Come by here more often — you’ll get tired of me!

All is good. Too busy at work and moved into my new place. Going to Cancun for a week with my lady on Friday. So life ain’t bad! 

How about you?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> I think it depends on Omega's latest brand strategy and goals. I know years ago they wanted to elevate themselves to Rolex's level and it seemed to me that they were trying hard to increase their brand equity.
> 
> If that's still the case, partnering with Swatch to produce a low end Speedmaster will only cheapen the brand.
> 
> That's just my professional marketing opinion. As a consumer, I like the blue ones and might grab one this weekend.


Hey, if they let you buy a second one I'd be interested in buying it off you  Apparently my local store said something about maybe they get some in June.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Bro! Come by here more often — you’ll get tired of me!
> 
> All is good. Too busy at work and moved into my new place. Going to Cancun for a week with my lady on Friday. So life ain’t bad!
> 
> How about you?


Awesome to hear bro. 
Life is rough right now but just because my contractor is dragging arse putting my house back together. Other than that I’m just busy keeping everything together bro. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Awesome to hear bro.
> Life is rough right now but just because my contractor is dragging arse putting my house back together. Other than that I’m just busy keeping everything together bro.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your contractor woes.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Seeing if one of my buddies in New York can pick me up the “Neptune” one 

We’re meeting up with some law school buddies the following weekend in San Diego anyways


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Awesome to hear bro.
> Life is rough right now but just because my contractor is dragging arse putting my house back together. Other than that I’m just busy keeping everything together bro.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the house but it seems you always have things under control. Love your positivity!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> For that price, I could honestly see myself picking one up as another fun watch!


Exactly — “S”econd “watch”, after all. Plus the simplest battery change in the business. I hope they show up at the shop in Tysons.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Awesome to hear bro.
> Life is rough right now but just because my contractor is dragging arse putting my house back together. Other than that I’m just busy keeping everything together bro.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the house. Do drop by more often bro.
Sometimes I think busy is good. I'm having so much free time lately it's starting to feel awful. 😅


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Sorry to hear about the house. Do drop by more often bro.
> Sometimes I think busy is good. I'm having so much free time lately it's starting to feel awful.


 Glad you’re enjoying some free time bro and thanks. It’s actually not so bad. We are just kinda crammed in small living quarters atm. Couldn’t imagine how people in small apartments survive. My job is to keep the wife and kids from killing each other. Lol


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> My job is to keep the wife and kids from killing each other. Lol


That's my kids' job...🤣


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

AL9C1 said:


> Life is rough right now but just because my contractor is dragging arse putting my house back together.


Who or what took it apart???


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I read that the Omega x Swatch will be eventually released online on the Swatch website to be sold there too. And it's not a limited edition but a regular production.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Your IG post drew me back here. Lol. This is good for Swatch AND Omega. I don’t ever have to own a speedmaster but I’m gonna have to pick up a couple of these just for fun and Swatch nostalgia. These are fun and always had love for Swatch since the 80’s. My first watch.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Welcome home brother!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Think Cadillac Cimarron.


I try not to think of the Some-moron unless I'm feeling particularly depressed about GM's historical penchant for tasteless, pointless, prestige-destroying rebadges. 

First gen Tahoe "Escalade", anyone?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

[sigh] _Mission to Uranus_

Sounds about right


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I read that the Omega x Swatch will be eventually released online on the Swatch website to be sold there too. And it's not a limited edition but a regular production.


"Regular production" for Swatch is hard to determine, though. They release new colors and designs every month or so, but some stick around longer than others. My favorite of the last couple years was the Bauhaus Sistem51, but it's gone now. I hope they keep these going long enough for me to buy one (still need that Java certificate, per my deal with MrsBS).


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

StephenCanale said:


> Who or what took it apart???


Hurricane Ida. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Welcome home brother!


Thanks bro. I been missing y’all. I need to get back doing watch straps also. Half my stuff is stored away but I keep putting people off who want em. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> I read that the Omega x Swatch will be eventually released online on the Swatch website to be sold there too. And it's not a limited edition but a regular production.


I hope so. There’s not many boutiques on the list. I really want to grab a couple for fun. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> I hope so. There’s not many boutiques on the list. I really want to grab a couple for fun.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Give em out like candy on Halloween.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

All kidding aside, I will buy 4 of these. 2 for me, 1 for my chick, 1 for my son.









Introducing: We're Ready To Talk About The Omega x Swatch MoonSwatch


The quintessential space watch meets the respected affordable Swiss brand in the hands-down most exciting collaboration of this young year.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> All kidding aside, I will buy 4 of these. 2 for me, 1 for my chick, 1 for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the cool thing about them. Cheap enough to give out, (just) cool enough to be interesting for WISs.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That is the cool thing about them. Cheap enough to give out, (just) cool enough to be interesting for WISs.


If I marry my chick and have a wedding party these are the groomsmen gifts.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That is the cool thing about them. Cheap enough to give out, (just) cool enough to be interesting for WISs.





The Thomas J said:


> If I marry my chick and have a wedding party these are the groomsmen gifts.


As much as WUS/WIS shyts on Swatch, these ^^^ are the exact reasons the little plastic watches brought the Swiss from the brink.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

So who else will be buying a MoonSwatch? 
Personally I'm thinking "Moon with Uranus"...

Has a nice ring to it don't you think? 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

#


Purple Hayz said:


> [sigh] _Mission to Uranus_
> 
> Sounds about right


#NRA


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

The Thomas J said:


> All kidding aside...


Just so ya know, that phrase carries no weight here on OOO. 🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> Just imagine the show if Bro Sportura could post about this....


"What a stupid plastic watch that commemorates the first poop on the moon! Rolex is still KING!"
- sportura

😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The Thomas J said:


> If I marry my chick and have a wedding party these are the groomsmen gifts.


I volunteer to be a groomsman. I will even be the DD for the bachelor party.  OoO bros before...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> I volunteer to be a groomsman. I will even be the DD for the bachelor party.  OoO bros before...


...bros before... rakes


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Interesting thread Stolen Valor on the Public Forum. Our own @StephenCanale just contributed. Actually I think a more interesting discussion would be modus operandi of Swatch Group vs. Richemont Group.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Actually I think a more interesting discussion would be modus operandi of Swatch Group vs. *Richemont Group*.


Oh, if that discussion got grease on its tracks, the whole of WUS would revolt and quit the hobby.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Swatch is extremely successful in this case I'd say. No one bothered to start these silly thread when they did practically the same thing.










5959HH said:


> Interesting thread Stolen Valor on the Public Forum. Our own @StephenCanale just contributed. Actually I think a more interesting discussion would be modus operandi of Swatch Group vs. Richemont Group.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm quite interested in what their Bioceramic material feels like. Two-thirds ceramic like Omega's other cases, and one-third bio-polymer binder, and injection-molded. Maybe plastic-y but a lot harder?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jennie Elle posted her take earlier today:

"Well, what can I say. Your anus is beautiful. Your anus is bright. Your anus would look lovely on my wrist."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't have any Swatches...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Interesting thread Stolen Valor on the Public Forum. Our own @StephenCanale just contributed. Actually I think a more interesting discussion would be modus operandi of Swatch Group vs. Richemont Group.


Oh interesting thread.

Funny how people get their panties all bunched up over a few plastic watches. 😂


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't have any Swatches...
> View attachment 16519563


Any Richemont’s?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Oh interesting thread.
> 
> Funny how people get their panties all bunched up over a few plastic watches.


I think the OP is the one who got people wound up which is his tendency.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Jennie Elle posted her take earlier today:
> 
> "Well, what can I say. Your anus is beautiful. Your anus is bright. Your anus would look lovely on my wrist."


Jenny is too funny when she handles dirty subjects. I remember when she reviewed the (Ulysee I think) watches with the hand painted ribald art. She must've read The Canterbury Tales.😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Jenny is too funny when she handles dirty subjects. I remember when she reviewed the (Ulysee I think) watches with the hand painted ribald art. She must've read the Canterbury tales.😂


Her delivery's great. It's like "casually immature" or something (hard to describe off the top of my head). She's silly about it without devolving into Beavis & Butthead "huh-huh-huh-huh-yeah-huh" stuff.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> If I marry my chick and have a wedding party these are the groomsmen gifts.


Have you set a date?!?!?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> So who else will be buying a MoonSwatch?
> Personally I'm thinking "Moon with Uranus"...
> 
> Has a nice ring to it don't you think?
> ...


Often times Uranus doesn’t show when the moon comes out. Unless you spread.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Any Richemont’s?


Well, there's this...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some wine with dinner...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some wine with dessert...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some dessert wine...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Often times Uranus doesn’t show when the moon comes out. Unless you spread.


I guess it depends if you have a telescope handy...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm quite interested in what their Bioceramic material feels like. Two-thirds ceramic like Omega's other cases, and one-third bio-polymer binder, and injection-molded. Maybe plastic-y but a lot harder?


The Mrs and I are gonna check them out tomorrow. I guess I'll report back.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The competition went to fantastik plastic. But I prefer steel.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> So who else will be buying a MoonSwatch?


Some of the colors are nice, but I'm gonna wait until I can see how it feels in the hand. Is it light and plasticky feeling? Are the pushers mushy and the chrono sluggish? I wish they made the seconds chrono be more smooth, if the chrono is only activated when you need it, the power consumption for a more smooth sweep shouldn't be an issue (and really, does ANYONE care about watch power consumption anymore?). 300 bones gets you a REALLY nice digital from casio or seiko or a few others, so this swatch thing needs to feel quality IMHO.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe the Omega / Swatch collaboration should have been released on March 17 and called the O'Swatch with online ordering so they could sell them to drunk impulse buyers?😬


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jason10mm said:


> 300 bones gets you a REALLY nice digital from casio or seiko or a few others, so this swatch thing needs to feel quality IMHO.


TBH, dollar-to-dollar, almost everything you can get from the Japanese is going to be nicer-feeling than you'd get from Swatch. I'd argue that Swatch has a few practical advantages like easy-open battery doors, thinness, light weight, and nearly-tool-free strap removal (just need a paperclip, and you can buy replacements from Swatch or third parties) plus a much broader design catalog. But no way are you going to get a worldtimer or bona fide diver from Swatch, either.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Some of the colors are nice, but I'm gonna wait until I can see how it feels in the hand. Is it light and plasticky feeling? Are the pushers mushy and the chrono sluggish? I wish they made the seconds chrono be more smooth, if the chrono is only activated when you need it, the power consumption for a more smooth sweep shouldn't be an issue (and really, does ANYONE care about watch power consumption anymore?). 300 bones gets you a REALLY nice digital from casio or seiko or a few others, so this swatch thing needs to feel quality IMHO.


You're thinking like you're buying an actual watch, but the reality is $500 is less than what I paid for various bracelets and straps. 
Personally, I'm thinking I'm picking a couple up for me and the Mrs just for fun.
Showed the photos to her earlier today and she likes the Uranus and/or the Venus. Never before was she interested in any watch photos I showed her so that's a first.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Some of the colors are nice, but I'm gonna wait until I can see how it feels in the hand. Is it light and plasticky feeling? Are the pushers mushy and the chrono sluggish? I wish they made the seconds chrono be more smooth, if the chrono is only activated when you need it, the power consumption for a more smooth sweep shouldn't be an issue (and really, does ANYONE care about watch power consumption anymore?). 300 bones gets you a REALLY nice digital from casio or seiko or a few others, so this swatch thing needs to feel quality IMHO.


None of those other options looks like a Speedmaster or carries the name of a brand in the same tier as Omega. I'm not saying the Swatch is a "better" watch but I like it for the same reason I like the Omega Speedmaster...it's a good looking design. 

I had this Marathon as a beater for a while but just never bonded. A MoonSwatch would be a good replacement. It's got no water resistance to speak of but I can't remember the last time I was in water.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Swatch is extremely successful in this case I'd say. No one bothered to start these silly thread when they did practically the same thing.
> View attachment 16519384
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Bulova. Even threw it on an Omega velcro NATO for irony. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

OK, I'm holding out for the future BMW x Mini collab...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You're thinking like you're buying an actual watch, but the reality is $500 is less than what I paid for various bracelets and straps.
> Personally, I'm thinking I'm picking a couple up for me and the Mrs just for fun.
> Showed the photos to her earlier today and she likes the Uranus and/or the Venus. Never before was she interested in any watch photos I showed her so that's a first.


I'm glad the Mrs is interested in Uranus! 
_rimshot_


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> So who else will be buying a MoonSwatch?


This fantastic plastic doesn't work for me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

After today, people will say "hey nice Swatch bro". 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> *TBH, dollar-to-dollar, almost everything you can get from the Japanese is going to be nicer-feeling than you'd get from Swatch*. I'd argue that Swatch has a few practical advantages like easy-open battery doors, thinness, light weight, and nearly-tool-free strap removal (just need a paperclip, and you can buy replacements from Swatch or third parties) plus a much broader design catalog. But no way are you going to get a worldtimer or bona fide diver from Swatch, either.


I wouldn't be surprised that's true if you're comparing to the regular plastic cases Swatches use. But have you had first hand experience with BioCeramic? From what I read it's supposed to feel quite different to the touch, not exactly "plasticy" as it's 2/3 ceramic (Zirconium oxide).

Anyhow, hopefully I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> After today, people will say "hey nice Swatch bro". 😂


🤣🤣🤣

And I predict it will be a very colorful thread come Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> I'm glad the Mrs is interested in Uranus!
> _rimshot_


Didn't realize tomorrow's my birthday! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Change of topic here... not sure if anyone saw the new Batman movie. It was much better than expected since the Twilight guy is the titular character. Anyways a deleted scene with the Joker is making the internet rounds.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mav said:


> Change of topic here... not sure if anyone saw the new Batman movie. It was much better than expected since the Twilight guy is the titular character. Anyways a deleted scene with the Joker is making the internet rounds.


That Joker is creepy as ****!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> But have you had first hand experience with BioCeramic?


Nope, not yet. I'm eager to hear what you think. The last couple ceramic watches I've handled have been Rados and a DSOTM Speedy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Change of topic here... not sure if anyone saw the new Batman movie.


I keep hearing it's great, too. Is it online yet? Even after MrsBS graduates at the end of May, I'm not sure when we'll both feel comfortable going to the theater again.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Nope, not yet. I'm eager to hear what you think. The last couple ceramic watches I've handled have been Rados and a DSOTM Speedy.


Last one I handled was a Laureato full ceramic, so I assume they will be quite different.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> OK, I'm holding out for the future BMW x Mini collab...


The “Cooper ///M”?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Oh interesting thread.
> 
> Funny how people get their panties all bunched up over a few plastic watches. 😂


I dont wear panties.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I dont wear panties.


GF

TWSS


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> GF
> 
> TWSS


"Nothing comes between me and my Calvins"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> "Nothing comes between me and my Calvins"
> View attachment 16521476


Never knew she had a bunch of boyfriends named Calvin...😱


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I dont wear panties.


So, only the hose part then. 😏

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

My three most recently used watches, and from the same brand.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And on Monday, Reverso will go to the new owner.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I’m anticipation of the MoonSwatch release


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> So, only the hose part then. 😏
> View attachment 16521588


Why did i click on it. Argh.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Never knew she had a bunch of boyfriends named Calvin...😱


She was my childhood crush. The Eddie Murphy bit about her is hilarious.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Seiko’s Philippine Sunrise


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Are the new Omegas going on sale at midnight eastern time? Or do I gotta drag my ass up at 3 am to buy them?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Annnnnnd they've announced its now only ONE per customer.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

WTF.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> WTF.
> View attachment 16522341


This watch sh** is getting out of hand. Really. Short rant over.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> This watch sh** is getting out of hand. Really. Short rant over.


It's bat shyt crazy I tell you.










Nope, I'm not doing this for a bloody watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> It's bat shyt crazy I tell you.
> View attachment 16522468
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. No one over 30? The Omega / Swatch equivalent of flipper sharks who can't get Rolexes at MSRP circling for the kill?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> WTF.
> View attachment 16522341


That's straight up crazy.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> It's bat shyt crazy I tell you.
> View attachment 16522468
> 
> 
> ...


About the only thing I can say is that on a positive note, at least the two guys toward the front of the line are wearing watches and they're not Apple!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnd they've announced its now only ONE per customer.


Already sold out.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> Are the new Omegas going on sale at midnight eastern time? Or do I gotta drag my ass up at 3 am to buy them?


You mean Swatches?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> You mean Swatches?


If these were actually Omegas at Omega prices, the lineup wouldn't be there at all. 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> About the only thing I can say is that on a positive note, at least the two guys toward the front of the line are wearing watches and they're not Apple!


For what it's worth, the Mrs was wearing this.😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> For what it's worth, the Mrs was wearing this.😉
> View attachment 16522550


Nice -- shows 'em that y'all mean _serious_ bizness.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have my Speedmaster racing to “hold me over” until these Moonswatches hit the online store if my buddy can’t get one tomorrow


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinner at a family-owned Italian spot in the neighborhood! 

Strozzapreti Norcina


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> It's bat shyt crazy I tell you.
> View attachment 16522468
> 
> 
> ...


I think even Swatch wasn't ready for this. Hell, I'm surprised, too, and I already think Swatch is more popular than WISes want to admit.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Over 40 "Swatch Speedmasters" on eBay right now.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I wish I woulda sold 100 squares on a "How many OmegaSwatch threads will there be?" poll. Coulda made a few bucks, maybe.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Watchfinder & Co. on Instagram


Watchfinder & Co. shared a post on Instagram. Follow their account to see 3862 posts.




www.instagram.com





Pure madness!


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

limnoman said:


> Watchfinder & Co. on Instagram
> 
> 
> Watchfinder & Co. shared a post on Instagram. Follow their account to see 3862 posts.
> ...


That's a "queue"? 😅


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

https://www.watchpro.com/corders-column-moonswatch-mania-spreads-across-the-world/?amp. 

Apparently it's a world-wide circus. I feel badly for the watch fans who lined up and were enjoying the communal experience. I haven't waited in a line like that since Return of The Jedi


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Our 4-legged friends are intelligent; they need a reason:


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> https://www.watchpro.com/corders-column-moonswatch-mania-spreads-across-the-world/?amp.
> 
> Apparently it's a world-wide circus. I feel badly for the watch fans who lined up and were enjoying the communal experience. I haven't waited in a line like that since Return of The Jedi


On one level, this is all highly amusing.

Beyond that, take a deep breath and ponder for a few moments the priorities, values and lack of other commitments required for this all to take place at such a level.

Ignore the individual cases, as that's distracting but consider it at scale instead. By this I mean, it's always interesting when one uber-obsessed person does something so out of the ordinary as to be newsworthy. When a hundred thousand follow suit, it's something else altogether.

This many people chasing a plastic watch they've never seen, (and didn't exist until this week) for this much money (including eBay, IG prices) at this level of insanity?

They don't have anything better to do with their time? Really?

I'd rather mow the lawn, spend time with family or actually go to work!

It's actually pretty sad.

By contrast, the iPhone mania didn't make much sense either, but at least it was a highly functional leap forward in technology in terms of the functionality and they were mostly using cell phones already, so the upgrade and effect on their daily activities was real.

A plastic homage (or whatever you want to call it) to a 50 yr old line of watches that few of them are even familiar with doesn't qualify as a game changer.... and few of them will ever actually use the one complication (chronograph) function anyway.

Return of the Jedi lines would include mostly those that were already in the Star Wars fandom on some level and it was a cultural event. Friend groups endlessly discussed the movies for the plot, special effects, costumes, characters, back-stories and future plot line arcs, etc.

Statistically speaking, no one in those mobs is endlessly reciting the history of the Moonwatch or obsessing over "_How sick the chrono-pushers gonna be!_"

It's not a cultural event, it's just obsessive consumerism for it's own sake.

Arg.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> It's not a cultural event, it's just obsessive consumerism for it's own sake.
> 
> Arg.


I think, cynically, this is dead-on. I just don’t see the typical Swatch target audience as wanting a colorful Speedy based on its own merits. There’s plenty of other models with more unique colors and patterns but will never see secondhand markups like these already are.

We should wait a couple months and see how flipper prices shake out. I honestly want them to crash — not out of spite or schadenfreude, but because this kind of hoard-and-flip sub-economy needs to go away.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Soooooo disappointed at missing out on the first day of Moonswatch sales for this:

























Yes, it was sarcasm, in case there was doubt.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Soooooo disappointed at missing out on the first day of Moonswatch sales for this:


Stay strong brother.

You can and will push though the tough times

Just keep focused on the day you can once again shake that sand outta your shoes and join the peaceful lines in an idyllic and environmentally controlled mall atmosphere, surrounded by your "Flllaaaaackkkk" of sheep.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> It's bat shyt crazy I tell you.
> View attachment 16522468
> 
> 
> ...


This is crazy too...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Soooooo disappointed at missing out on the first day of Moonswatch sales for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's rough brother! Hang tough my friend, hang tough! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I think, cynically, this is dead-on. I just don’t see the typical Swatch target audience as wanting a colorful Speedy based on its own merits. There’s plenty of other models with more unique colors and patterns but will never see secondhand markups like these already are.
> 
> We should wait a couple months and see how flipper prices shake out. I honestly want them to crash — not out of spite or schadenfreude, but because this kind of hoard-and-flip sub-economy needs to go away.


I agree with you there, 1000%.

IMO this flipping sub-economy is ruining this hobby. The conversation has shifted from the coolness of these little things on our wrists to value, value, value.

Let's see how this shakes out in the coming weeks and months. Hopefully Swatch can figure out how to block flippers from online purchases.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> This is crazy too...


What's the saying? One born every minute?
Seriously though, I highly doubt those are real bids. 
Reminds me of a scene in "First Wives' Club".


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Let's see how this shakes out in the coming weeks and months. Hopefully Swatch can figure out how to block flippers from online purchases.


They don't actually have to. As long as regular watch buyers like us can go online and purchase the watch, flippers have no ground to stand on.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mav said:


> I agree with you there, 1000%.
> 
> IMO this flipping sub-economy is ruining this hobby. The conversation has shifted from the coolness of these little things on our wrists to value, value, value.
> 
> Let's see how this shakes out in the coming weeks and months. Hopefully Swatch can figure out how to block flippers from online purchases.


The best thing they could do would be to simply make plenty.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Even if I wasn't going to buy one when they are available online at MSRP, I now almost feel a duty to buy one as a giant Nelson "Ha HA!" to those who are paying anything other than MSRP for them.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> IMO this flipping sub-economy is ruining this hobby. The conversation has shifted from the coolness of these little things on our wrists to value, value, value.


I'm conflicted.

On the one hand, I enjoy watching stupid people do stupid stuff. It's the only way they'll really learn anything in life.

Watching fools that don't add value to society blowing their cash they didn't really earn (in a value-added sense) is strangely satisfying.

The vast majority won't really learn anything, of course. But, some will, and that's how we advance and improve our lives, economies and our societies.

Unfortunately, this does seem like it has the potential to become like sneakers (kicks, whatever) and other fads, where people become obsessed with buying/hoarding/flipping just for the sake of buying/hoarding/flipping and frankly that does nothing for society, or the hobby, in the long run.

Sure, some will say it brings enthusiasts into the fold (and I felt the same about this release before the insanity took hold) and defend it with the idea that can make a living on this.

Seriously though, encouraging marketplaces built almost entirely on the "Greater Fool" approach isn't good for any of us over time.

Other manufacturers are watching this (good one, right?) and if this is anything other than a one-off, we could see a future where the brands saturate the market with endless (but colorful) junk that nobody really wants or needs.

Granted, it won't directly hurt those of us with intelligence and experience, but it can very much draw resources away from the serious side of the industry, the craft and the hobby.

The downside here is immense.




mav said:


> Let's see how this shakes out in the coming weeks and months. Hopefully Swatch can figure out how to block flippers from online purchases.


On the contrary, the best case we can hope for at this point, where things are already out of hand, is for the flippers to drive this into the ground, with many getting burned enough to learn a lesson.

This is now our only hope to avoid the long-term problems mentioned above.

If enough get burned and the fad passes through to the end-stage of Pet Rock and Beenie Baby exhaustion soon enough enough, then the next marketing trick to follow (and their will now assuredly be many more) has the potential to crash and burn right after launch.

If so, then we'll have nipped this nonsense in the bud.

We can only sit back, watch and pray to whatever brand or deity you have faith in at this point.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm conflicted.
> 
> On the one hand, I enjoy watching stupid people do stupid stuff. It's the only way they'll really learn anything in life.
> 
> ...


Haha, I just simply don’t worry about it much. It is fun to watch.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> This is crazy too...


And that's my dog's reaction.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Guy in Dallas said they only had 45 watches. He was 197th in line and was there at 5am. LOL.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I couldn't get a moonswatch.

I'm inconsolable.....


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> They don't actually have to. As long as regular watch buyers like us can go online and purchase the watch, flippers have no ground to stand on.


^^^True statement. Also MSRP is cheaper than certain over-inflated grey dealer prices.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> You mean Swatches?


It says Omega.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Veering far away from the O'Swatch stuff for the time being.


----------



## Google_Deepmind (Jul 7, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> What's the saying? One born every minute?
> Seriously though, I highly doubt those are real bids.
> Reminds me of a scene in "First Wives' Club".
> View attachment 16523472


not only are those real bids, those are the prices the watches sold for! Check this out: Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon | eBay


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Google_Deepmind said:


> not only are those real bids, those are the prices the watches sold for! Check this out: Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon | eBay


As a long time ebayer I got some news for you, eBay reports the sales as sold in many cases even if you cancel a listing in progress and in all cases regardless of whether the buyer actually pays!

That makes it ripe for abuse to bid up any product with shill accounts, which includes just friends and family who have legitimate accounts.

They can outright refuse to pay or you can mutually cancel the sale, but it is still reported as sold because of course eBay doesn't really care about the integrity of the data they just want to make the marketplace look active and successful.


----------



## Google_Deepmind (Jul 7, 2021)

StephenCanale said:


> As a long time ebayer I got some news for you, eBay reports the sales as sold in many cases even if you cancel a listing in progress and in all cases regardless of whether the buyer actually pays!
> 
> That makes it ripe for abuse to bid up any product with shill accounts, which includes just friends and family who have legitimate accounts.
> 
> They can outright refuse to pay or you can mutually cancel the sale, but it is still reported as sold because of course eBay doesn't really care about the integrity of the data they just want to make the marketplace look active and successful.


how about this one: Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon In Hand | eBay


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Google_Deepmind said:


> how about this one: Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon In Hand | eBay


I already explained the game.

Shill bid up your listings to create fake "sales" at inflated prices in order to make your other listings look like a bargain.

There's currently 63 (_up from 59 just half an hour ago_) listings on eBay for "Buy it Now" alone, meaning you don't have to bid... just click and pay.

They start at $850 (_down from $995 when I first posted this_) with roughly 50% of them under $2,200.

The listing you linked is presently bid up to "Approximately US $10,422.47"

Ask yourself, why would someone pay 10K and counting when they could buy right now for $995 to $2,200 and no doubt more to come?

Why would anyone pay even the $850 when they can wait a couple of weeks and pay $260 (or whatever it is) at retail???

Granted, there's always a couple of lunatics with more money than sense, but even absurdly rich people aren't usually that stupid.

I'm sure there will be some "special" dude out there who want's to be on record as having paid more than anyone else.

No doubt a YouTuber or TickTocker or whatever and they know if they pay some stupid sum of money and can then use that in their click-bait titles that they'll earn it all back (and much more) in channel revenues. For them, it actually makes sense in a sick social media kinda way.

Problem is that there's only a few such lunatics out there.

If that weren't the case, or if you don't believe me, then go right now and snap up all the "Buy it Now" listings under 8K.

Relist them as auctions and even before yours arrive you'll be ready to ship and making fat stacks!

Update... 11:34 pm EDT:_ Now 77 "Buy it Now" listings starting at $690_


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The new book from StephanCanale:

"Ebay your way to #phatstacks!"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Thomas J said:


> It says Omega.


And uranus is being sold for 10K on chrono24.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> And uranus is being sold for 10K on chrono24.


Godfrey

that’s in USD, not pesos.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I wish I woulda sold 100 squares on a "How many OmegaSwatch threads will there be?" poll. Coulda made a few bucks, maybe.


What’s the O/U?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I remember when i was a kid, the competitor of swatch was also a collab. Benetton by Bulova.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> And uranus is being sold for 10K on chrono24.


That always costs more.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> That always costs more.


Indeed.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Another food post… dinner at a trendy new spot that recently opened in a boutique BH hotel!


































And my GMT looking brand new back from service at my AD!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Now 77 eBay "Buy it now" MoonSwatches for sale, starting at $690


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Why did i click on it. Argh.


I had the same thought.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

As I am retired and fairly restricted in my current watch buying, I was lucky enough to trade my Speedmaster Pro 3861 for these.
































along with an 8 watch leather travel roll and an Arctic SAR. My most expensive watch is now the Seiko SLA043. I must say I'm over some of the Rolex and Omega hype and quite content with these and some others.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Now 77 eBay "Buy it now" MoonSwatches for sale, starting at $690


Why get a moon, when you can have the Sun?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> As a long time ebayer I got some news for you, eBay reports the sales as sold in many cases even if you cancel a listing in progress and in all cases regardless of whether the buyer actually pays!
> 
> That makes it ripe for abuse to bid up any product with shill accounts, which includes just friends and family who have legitimate accounts.
> 
> They can outright refuse to pay or you can mutually cancel the sale, but it is still reported as sold because of course eBay doesn't really care about the integrity of the data they just want to make the marketplace look active and successful.





Google_Deepmind said:


> not only are those real bids, those are the prices the watches sold for! Check this out: Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon | eBay





Google_Deepmind said:


> how about this one: Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon In Hand | eBay


Sorry to "burst your bubble" pal, all you need to make everything "legit" is to have multiple accounts on eBay and payment and you can literally make the transactions at any price you want completed. Oldest game in the book.

A sells to B, B sells to C, C sells back to A. No real money/goods exchange. Just digital footprint.

Even if eBay wants to do any checking, not that they would, you still have yourself legitimate "sold" transactions to prove your items' worth.

Side note: you have a few moonSwatch on hand ready to put up for sale @Google_Deepmind ? Make sure you make it to 100 posts first. 😏


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Sorry to "burst your bubble" pal, all you need to make everything "legit" is to have multiple accounts on eBay and payment and you can literally make the transactions at any price you want completed. Oldest game in the book.
> 
> A sells to B, B sells to C, C sells back to A. No real money/goods exchange. Just digital footprint.
> 
> ...


That’s deep and mind boggling bro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> That’s deep and mind boggling bro


Is that sarcasm I'm detecting? That's like the simplest trick there is for online bidding platforms...😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The boss looking for a small apartment. Upper West Side near 60th. For about a month. Mid-June. Where's best to look?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@BarracksSi I finally checked out the BioCeramic material quality in person and I'm happy to say I actually quite like it. It's very light that's true, but it doesn't feel like cheap plastic neither. The touch has a velvety, ever so slightly grainy feel to it, and definitely feels a lot harder than regular plastic.

Not at all plasticy and I'm surprised in a good way if I'm being totally honest.









Checked with the SA and she assured me the MoonSwatch will be restocked in a few weeks in stores. No words on when it will be available for online purchase though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> And uranus is being sold for 10K on chrono24.


Whose?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> I couldn't get a moonswatch.
> 
> I'm inconsolable.....


I’m also mooning today and feeling sorry for all those that missed out yesterday in experiencing their first Moon or Mars or Uranus watch.











LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Veering far away from the O'Swatch stuff for the time being.
> View attachment 16524209


Cool. I recall the first time I saw someone wearing that watch and it was sitting next to a pilot - he wasn’t flying the plane 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Whose?


Not sure. But i dont care to find out bro.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Is that sarcasm I'm detecting? That's like the simplest trick there is for online bidding platforms...


I'm not clear how it can be done without paying Ebay anything unless all 3 sales are cancelled...but if that's the case why are 3 accounts, 3 payment methods and a circular sale ring needed? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

zengineer said:


> I'm not clear how it can be done without paying Ebay anything unless all 3 sales are cancelled...but if that's the case why are 3 accounts, 3 payment methods and a circular sale ring needed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Small price to pay to get suckers no?
Gotta have bait to fish.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Small price to pay to get suckers no?
> Gotta have bait to fish.


There's nothing small about Ebay fees these days and it is no longer possible to evade sales tax (at least in most US states). 

I know it wasn't your premise...so I'm not trying to turn it into an arguement.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

zengineer said:


> *There's nothing small about Ebay fees these days and it is no longer possible to evade sales tax (at least in most US states).*
> 
> I know it wasn't your premise...so I'm not trying to turn it into an arguement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Perhaps. And to be honest I wouldn't know. Haven't been on eBay for over a decade...not since I last hunted for NOS vacuum tubes.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps. And to be honest I wouldn't know. Haven't been on eBay for over a decade...not since I last hunted for NOS vacuum tubes.
> 
> View attachment 16525149


That type of thing is still where Ebay excells. I don't really buy anything current/new there, but if you want to buy or sell a door hinge for a 1959 Westinghouse refrigerator, Ebay is still the king.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

zengineer said:


> That type of thing is still where Ebay excells. I don't really buy anything current/new there, but if you want to buy or sell a door hinge for a 1959 Westinghouse refrigerator, Ebay is still the king.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yep, I did manage to score a couple WE300Bs and a few monoplate RCA 2A3s back in the day. 
Although there are better sources, even for vacuum tubes, than eBay has to offer.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> @BarracksSi I finally checked out the BioCeramic material quality in person and I'm happy to say I actually quite like it. It's very light that's true, but it doesn't feel like cheap plastic neither. The touch has a velvety, ever so slightly grainy feel to it, and definitely feels a lot harder than regular plastic.
> 
> Not at all plasticy and I'm surprised in a good way if I'm being totally honest.
> View attachment 16524956
> ...


How do you like the one you tried on?


----------



## GROBNOB the Troll (10 mo ago)

Pete26 said:


> Unfortunately Andy Hunter of Adriqos has passed away, I suspect that he was ill as he stopped making video's over a year ago


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dropped by our local Swatch store. No long queues. But store was full of people. No moonswatch though. SA said they will get their stock. They just dont know when.

My boss’ source of bags and other fashion items telling her she can have a moonswatch easy for EUR3,500 each. Wow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was able to buy a few watches off ebay in 2018 and 2019.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Now 77 eBay "Buy it now" MoonSwatches for sale, starting at $690


Its the 2022 "Scalpinist!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> The boss looking for a small apartment. Upper West Side near 60th. For about a month. Mid-June. Where's best to look?


Streeteasy.com. You can specify whatever criteria you want; it's very flexible and it will send you emails of things that match whenever it becomes available.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Streeteasy.com. You can specify whatever criteria you want; it's very flexible and it will send you emails of things that match whenever it becomes available.


Gf.

Just noticed the one month. AirBNB might be a better choice?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Streeteasy.com. You can specify whatever criteria you want; it's very flexible and it will send you emails of things that match whenever it becomes available.


Thanks BSF. Will forward to her.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Just noticed the one month. AirBNB might be a better choice?


She has scoured AirBNB. I think she has made her shortlist. She just wants to make sure she has left no stone uncovered. While watching March Madness, i saw ad for Vrbo. Passed that along also.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BSF, streeteasy is for long term rent?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> How do you like the one you tried on?


To be perfectly honest I quite like it. While the all dial design looked a little big on wrist shots, in person it actually wore smaller than my Ranger due to the lug design which wraps around the wrist very nicely.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm conflicted.
> 
> On the one hand, I enjoy watching stupid people do stupid stuff. It's the only way they'll really learn anything in life.
> 
> ...


Hopefully Swatch floods the market with a zillion of these and crashes the secondary market.

You bring up an interesting point - will other brands follow suit?

All that said, it is interesting that hundreds of thousands of people around the world yesterday lined up for this watch yesterday. Undoubtedly some were flippers but the vast majority weren't. This actually gives me hope for a new generation of consumers being interested in watches and the industry isn't going away any time soon.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> @BarracksSi I finally checked out the BioCeramic material quality in person and I'm happy to say I actually quite like it. It's very light that's true, but it doesn't feel like cheap plastic neither. The touch has a velvety, ever so slightly grainy feel to it, and definitely feels a lot harder than regular plastic.
> 
> Not at all plasticy and I'm surprised in a good way if I'm being totally honest.
> View attachment 16524956
> ...


Good to now and happy it's not some plastic toy. 😂


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> Hopefully Swatch floods the market with a zillion of these and crashes the secondary market.
> 
> You bring up an interesting point - will other brands follow suit?
> 
> All that said, it is interesting that hundreds of thousands of people around the world yesterday lined up for this watch yesterday. Undoubtedly some were flippers but the vast majority weren't. This actually gives me hope for a new generation of consumers being interested in watches and the industry isn't going away any time soon.


I've now watched a handful of videos and given this some more thought.

This is more fast fashion than anything else.

Most of the buyers are not looking for a watch as much as a Swatch.

I can't fathom putting this on my wrist, but that's because I'm a watch guy (duh!) LOL

It's for those who want a colorful fashion accessory to match their outfit (or shoes or whatever).

Nothing wrong with that, but it's a cheap quartz with a bulky velcro strap, loudly emblazoned with brand names and logos. That's the attraction.... just like so many want Nike, Tommy, Etc on their hats and sweatshirts, the huge Omega on the strap is part of the draw.

Precious few care about the Moonwatch for it's heritage, in stark comparison to most of us in WUS.

It's "cute" and that's okay, but the sole Chrono in the existing Swatch lineup is $125 so this is just about flashing Brand status and colorful dress options at 2x the price.

Also, collectable and "flippable" (for now, anyway).

The entire vibe of the rollout reminds me of how the US Mint releases coins.... I've got a good friend who has flipped those for years.

There are genuine collectors, but the drive is limited release and hard to get... at first.

The pros recruit others to buy for them so they can control the stock, and use eBay and other social media to create bogus inflated sales prices at the release in order to create artificial scarcity and FOMO.

Prices and people go nuts, even if they don't care about coins.

Then everything slowly comes back down to Earth.

Flippers don't care, they make their cash in the first few weeks.

Many of the collectors don't care, or even realize the prices have crashed. It's only when they try to liquidate their collections some years down the line that they realize they've been had.

The key difference here is the supply is only reduced for the first days and weeks.

Omega/Swatch have every intention of selling as many of these as they can, so the prices are going to crash and burn very quickly by comparison.

I do think it will bring some into the hobby, and that's good.

But a lot of people are thinking this is some sort of a money making investment and will get burned.

Those in it for the colors, brand exhibition and just fun, they'll be happy no matter what, but it's not going to change much for them.

Long run, it's great for Swatch in the long term, but won't have much effect on anything else.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> To be perfectly honest I quite like it. While the all dial design looked a little big on wrist shots, in person it actually wore smaller than my Ranger due to the lug design which wraps around the wrist very nicely.


You gonna pick one up?

When I saw that Swatch bio ceramic video of it, I kinda liked it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Me…. working.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Another food post… dinner at a trendy new spot that recently opened in a boutique BH hotel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks brand new and so does mine.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> As a long time ebayer I got some news for you, eBay reports the sales as sold in many cases even if you cancel a listing in progress and in all cases regardless of whether the buyer actually pays!
> 
> That makes it ripe for abuse to bid up any product with shill accounts, which includes just friends and family who have legitimate accounts.
> 
> They can outright refuse to pay or you can mutually cancel the sale, but it is still reported as sold because of course eBay doesn't really care about the integrity of the data they just want to make the marketplace look active and successful.


I am able to tell when I am being bidded up. I had it out with 2 sellers over the practice. The pattern can be very obvious if you know where to look. The most obvious tell is the item mysteriously reappears for sale again a day or two later.

I messaged one seller to inquire what happened and I was told the winning buyer backed out. Which struck me as odd because the person was out bidding me consistently. My reply was well than I should get the chance to buy it since my bid was the second highest. Ebay rules stipulated that the runner up is given the chance to buy the item.

The seller gave no response and blocked me from bidding on the item again. I reported the fraud to ebay and of course nothing was done.

My cousin Laura calls eBay the largest fencing operation in the world.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> You gonna pick one up?
> 
> When I saw that Swatch bio ceramic video of it, I kinda liked it.


I'll wait and see how the moonSwatch pans out. If I like that better I'll pick that up and have a pair with the Mrs. 
If not, the one I tried on is not half bad for a fun piece.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> She has scoured AirBNB. I think she has made her shortlist. She just wants to make sure she has left no stone uncovered. While watching March Madness, i saw ad for Vrbo. Passed that along also.


Vrbo looks very interesting, but I think it won’t be needed much in NYC. The last few times my CFO (wife) and I visited, we took the bus or train, and then walked almost everywhere.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> My cousin Laura calls eBay the largest fencing operation in the world.


eBay is where my stolen tuba ended up. “Buy It Now” price was market value — $4500 at the time. We found out that the pawn shop posting it had paid the thieves $500, so you know they knew what they had.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> eBay is where my stolen tuba ended up. “Buy It Now” price was market value — $4500 at the time. We found out that the pawn shop posting it had paid the thieves $500, so you know they knew what they had.


So what happened? How did you find that bit of info? And did you get satisfaction?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Vrbo looks very interesting, but I think it won’t be needed much in NYC. The last few times my CFO (wife) and I visited, we took the bus or train, and then walked almost everywhere.


GF

Whoops, @Pongster — I mixed up Vrbo and Turo, which is a car rental version of AirBnB.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So what happened? How did you find that bit of info? And did you get satisfaction?


It was stolen out of my car. Stupid me for leaving it inside my Civic hatchback parked on the street, but hey. They had smashed a side window and dragged it out the driver’s door instead of the rear hatch.

When it was stolen, I posted info on a tuba forum — what brand and model, what the case looked like, serial numbers, etc, and reported it to the cops. We didn’t hear anything about it for a month.

Then, within hours of it getting posted on eBay, some tuba players in Germany spotted it, and then several contacted eBay to block the sale. I was in Arizona, and just after breakfast, our drum major told me that the guys from the Marine Band also found the horn online. I didn’t have computer access at the time, so I called my mom, taught her how to search eBay, and she found the listing. I think that by that point, it was already in the process of getting delisted.

Called up one of our guys who was staying back in DC, and got him connected with the cops. They all met at the pawn shop that afternoon. The cops officially retrieved the horn from the shop, then handed it over to my buddy and did the paperwork.

He called me later and said, “it’s safe and sound, in the back seat of my car on the street.”


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This 1960 Harley is for sale...seller is accepting offers for this vintage ride!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Watchfinder’s take on the Moonswatch. They figure it’ll help bring back Swiss watch fans who are tired of playing the game of schmoozing over marginally-updated-yet-unobtainable luxury watches (naming Rolex in particular). Sounds like a key factor is Swatch making this not a limited edition _and, _apparently, selling them online (“as soon as the 28th”, the narrator said).


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps. And to be honest I wouldn't know. Haven't been on eBay for over a decade...not since I last hunted for NOS vacuum tubes.
> 
> View attachment 16525149


Triodes, I think.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> eBay is where my stolen tuba ended up. “Buy It Now” price was market value — $4500 at the time. We found out that the pawn shop posting it had paid the thieves $500, so you know they knew what they had.


Did you recover it?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Did you recover it?


Nra.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, fwiw, I've replaced the post count I lost when the Breitling sub forum "what are you wearing" thread disappeared. It only took about 11 days. 🙄


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been a while...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Well, fwiw, I've replaced the post count I lost when the Breitling sub forum "what are you wearing" thread disappeared. It only took about 11 days.


Why was the Breitling “WRUW” thread taken down?? Seems to be a version of that kinda thread in almost every subforum (and usually pretty active!)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Why was the Breitling “WRUW” thread taken down?? Seems to be a version of that kinda thread in almost every subforum (and usually pretty active!)


They say it was a casualty of some updates or maintenance. They've replaced it, but couldn't recover the lost files.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> They say it was a casualty of some updates or maintenance. They've replaced it, but couldn't recover the lost files.


Ahh, I thought it was deleted or closed due to rule breaking or something. Sucks the day was lost


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady


Uh oh, looks like she is looking for "other fish in the sea"!

Better get down there and hook her fast


----------



## Google_Deepmind (Jul 7, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> Sorry to "burst your bubble" pal, all you need to make everything "legit" is to have multiple accounts on eBay and payment and you can literally make the transactions at any price you want completed. Oldest game in the book.
> 
> A sells to B, B sells to C, C sells back to A. No real money/goods exchange. Just digital footprint.
> 
> ...


Seems like you take much more enjoyment in bursting my bubble than I ever did in blowing it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Google_Deepmind said:


> Seems like you take much more enjoyment in bursting my bubble than I ever did in blowing it.


So?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

To fill the void I decided to wear my Speedy today


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It was stolen out of my car. Stupid me for leaving it inside my Civic hatchback parked on the street, but hey. They had smashed a side window and dragged it out the driver’s door instead of the rear hatch.
> 
> When it was stolen, I posted info on a tuba forum — what brand and model, what the case looked like, serial numbers, etc, and reported it to the cops. We didn’t hear anything about it for a month.
> 
> ...


What fascinates me about this story is that a tuba fit in a Cvic.

I played the baritone horn in middle school and that sucka was almost the same size as a tuba.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> To fill the void I decided to wear my Speedy today


Very nice 👍🏼


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Uh oh, looks like she is looking for "other fish in the sea"!
> 
> Better get down there and hook her fast


Reminds me of my junior prom in 1978. It was an all night 10 hour event with multiple entertainers and two meals. There were six entertainers total, I think. Dinner was about 11pm or midnight followed by a band performing a floor show -- no dancing; only listening and watching. The band was was very popular back in their day, but that day was beginning to pass...The Flamingos...





At any rate, the front man started a "story" at some point. He said, "I see all you ladies out there all fixed up for your man. You're dressed as beautiful as you've ever been because tonight just might be the night. And I see all of the men looking around at all of the ladies while they are wondering if tonight will be the night." He then said, "Men, I just want to teach you one thing. While you're looking around the room, looking at ALL the beautiful girls in their special hot dresses, just remember one thing! While you're looking at someone else's girl, someone else is looking at yours!"😲

What a lesson for a 16 year old. I've always remembered it.


----------



## Google_Deepmind (Jul 7, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> So?


So it seems ironic that your intentions for speaking serve to demean and diminish while the purpose of this very forum is to appreciate creation beyond our means.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> What fascinates me about this story is that a tuba fit in a Cvic.
> 
> I played the baritone horn in middle school and that sucka was almost the same size as a tuba.


It was a hatchback, so I’d say it had a third again as much space as a sedan of the same generation; and important for me, that big ass opening. (ahem lol)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Life’s pretty good!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Life’s pretty good!


Yeah, but what WATCHES are you both wearing!?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ICYMI — Swatch’s chrono marks tenths of a second (not just for the Moonswatch, but it’s been standard).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Photos before a date tonight. Date was okay, started really well but I found out she doesn’t like cars and thinks it’s silly/irresponsible that I enjoy canyon drives and cars and coffee events, so I was kinda put off by that… the drinks and ambiance were on point, though!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Delete: double post!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Google_Deepmind said:


> the purpose of this very forum is to appreciate creation beyond our means.


47 posts and you cracked the purpose of OoO and WUS, good for you! 









By the way, what's the hyped/jacked up prices of a plastic/ceramic watch on eBay got to do with watch appreciation? Seriously.

If indeed you're simply "appreciating creations beyond your means", it would seem your focus is a little off, to put it mildly. 
And, just a suggestion, perhaps you should have posted something like this instead.








The Son of Opinions on Omega (AKA OoO Part II)


And uranus is being sold for 10K on chrono24. Godfrey that’s in USD, not pesos.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The slap heard across Hollywood and the world… 😮


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> The slap heard across Hollywood and the world…


Yeah, just… wow.

Ffwd to 1:15 where it gets a bit heavy:


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Photos before a date tonight. Date was okay, started really well but I found out she doesn’t like cars and thinks it’s silly/irresponsible that I enjoy canyon drives and cars and coffee events, so I was kinda put off by that… the drinks and ambiance were on point, though!


What did Meatloaf say? 2 outta 3 aint bad!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, just… wow.
> 
> Ffwd to 1:15 where it gets a bit heavy:


The Academy/Oscars created and adopted a code of conduct in light of all the Weinstein garbage. There is speculation this could cost Will his Oscar AND maybe his membership in the academy. However, if Alec Baldwin can commit manslaughter with NO charges...if they go after Smith for this there will be a hue & cry about Hollywood racism.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> The Academy/Oscars created and adopted a code of conduct in light of all the Weinstein garbage. There is speculation this could cost Will his Oscar AND maybe his membership in the academy. However, if Alec Baldwin can commit manslaughter with NO charges...if they go after Smith for this there will be a hue & cry about Hollywood racism.


I dunno… Baldwin was accidental (stupid, yes, and should probably fall on the armorer) but this sucks for Will. Also saw that Chris told the cops that he didn’t want to press charges.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Lets also talk about Chris Rock taking a smack from action-hero Will Smith (who has at least 30lbs on him) and keeping his feet AND his composure.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

ithardin said:


> Lets also talk about Chris Rock taking a punch from action-hero Will Smith (who has at least 30lbs on him) and keeping his feet AND his composure.


After seeing the social media chatter first, I was surprised by that when I saw the video! What on earth was Will thinking?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Skitalets said:


> After seeing the social media chatter first, I was surprised by that when I saw the video! What on earth was Will thinking?


I'm not going to pretend I can get into Will's head (or Chris's).

I'm also not going to assume whether the Dalai Lama was watching the Oscars, but his tweet sure was relevant. (then again, what he said is always relevant):


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Thoughts on the new Rolex ad? Looks like Sky-Dweller, maybe Air-King, and something in the dive family. Yacht-Master refresh?




























The last image maybe looks like yellow gold? Or just steel in sunlight?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe the smooth bezel would be both AK and Milgauss?

And the last image -- I think the three dots on the crown under the crown (heh) indicate gold. I forgot exactly what they mean, though, and don't have a reference handy.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, Rolex home page says, "Be prepared to move skywards."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Speaking of Rolex…








Cancun


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Breitling has a webcast one day before Rolex to release new models tomorrow. 🙄 Their CEO definitely has little man syndrome.🤣🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Rolex…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I'll just take one of each like I always do.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe the smooth bezel would be both AK and Milgauss?
> 
> And the last image -- I think the three dots on the crown under the crown (heh) indicate gold. I forgot exactly what they mean, though, and don't have a reference handy.


Interesting. My (steel) Explorer II has a solid line under the crown, so that makes sense. 

Not sure this release has anything I'd jump on, though the Sky-Dweller is a possible down the road buy. I wish they'd do a solid white gold one, solid yellow gold anything is way too flashy for me.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe the smooth bezel would be both AK and Milgauss?
> 
> And the last image -- I think the three dots on the crown under the crown (heh) indicate gold. I forgot exactly what they mean, though, and don't have a reference handy.


I thought the dots had something to do with seals and depth rating?


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

limnoman said:


> I thought the dots had something to do with seals and depth rating?
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Looks like yes and no: Rolex Winding Crown Markings: Crown symbols & What They Mean - Millenary Watches

So maybe a white gold Yacht-Master? Big dot in the middle of the three seems to mean Triplock crown, white gold.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have always liked Will Smith a lot. But I find it hard to defend this. Yeah, it was a joke in poor taste, so what? Impressed with Chris Rock being able to carry on afterwards with great composure.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I have always liked Will Smith a lot. But I find it hard to defend this. Yeah, it was a joke in poor taste, so what? Impressed with Chris Rock being able to carry on afterwards with great composure.


I would've liked to hear what Denzel and Tyler Perry had to say to Will during the commercial break. (I think that's what Will was referring to when he said, "Denzel told me, 'When you're at your highest, that's when the Devil can get you.'")

I'm thinking back to when one of our younger guys, a still-young Black kid, started messing up discipline-wise. Two of our, shall we say, "more seasoned" members — both older Black men — quietly took him aside for a conversation one day. I'll swear up and down that, from that moment on, the kid turned himself around and carried himself well through the rest of his enlistment.

L-R: Will, Denzel, and Tyler


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I have always liked Will Smith a lot. But I find it hard to defend this. Yeah, it was a joke in poor taste, so what? Impressed with Chris Rock being able to carry on afterwards with great composure.


Same here. Mad respect for Chris Rock to carry on...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Same here. Mad respect for Chris Rock to carry on...


"The show must go on," of course. Whole 'nother discussion, IMO, speaking from my own performance experiences.

You can also see Chris at the front of the stage, just ten feet away from Will, right before the end of the commercial break. That's when Denzel went between the two of them, too.

I felt it was a pretty rotten joke to tell, making fun of Jayden's hair loss due to her alopecia. But I also wouldn't have known it was a thing without getting a peek into Black hair culture through, ironically, Chris's documentary movie, _Good Hair_. I saw it in the theater with a Black ladyfriend back then, and again online a couple years later with MrsBS (who had worked at a beauty supply store in eastern DC for several years). Both of them reacted to the movie with, "Yup, that's how it is."


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Skitalets said:


> Thoughts on the new Rolex ad? Looks like Sky-Dweller, maybe Air-King, and something in the dive family. Yacht-Master refresh?
> 
> View attachment 16527333
> 
> ...


The middle dot is bigger, so its gold. If it was SS they'd all be the same size. Right?


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Black tie event at work, looking forward to stepping out with the Mrs. for the first time in a while.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds like a few Speedmaster fans in F2 and elsewhere are up in arms over the new MoonSwatch, even making an analogy to fakes. 

So how is that any different to say Steinhart, which is an entirely different and unrelated brand and company (unlike the Swatch and Omega relationship), reusing Rolex's designs for their own profits?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Skitalets said:


> Black tie event at work, looking forward to stepping out with the Mrs. for the first time in a while.


Looking dapper my brother!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> There is speculation this could cost Will his Oscar AND maybe his membership in the academy.


It SHOULD!

What an unbelievable d-bag move.

I've always loved Smith.... seen so many of his movies I've lost count.

Fits the narrative that the "nice guys" on screen are really just good actors and often jerks in real life.

By contrast, it's common to hear those that play villains are often the nicest people... go figure!

Not only was his behavior uncalled for an inexcusable, but the absolute pinnacle of hypocrisy as well.

Seriously, he basically gives his wife a free pass to screw whatever she wants and then slaps Chris Rock (a comedian, on stage no less) for what's a pretty tame joke.

Screams at Rock "Keep my wife's name outta ya mouth" but what, go ahead and put any other part of her in there (or vice-versa) and we're cool????

If this all wasn't' surreal enough, he slaps Rock which his hands are not only down, but behind his back!

I seriously cannot believe it happened, even though it obviously did.

What a POS.

Like I said, loved him in his acting and thought I respected him, though I guess I don't know why.

I'll never watch anything he's in again.

Period.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Fits the narrative that the "nice guys" on screen are really just good actors and often jerks in real life.
> 
> By contrast, it's common to hear those that play villains are often the nicest people... go figure!


I think at end of the day, these actors are just people, with their good days and bad days, just like us. And not to excuse Will Smith's poor behavior and overreaction to a bad joke.

Personally I would hate to be famous. No privacy, everyone always wanting something from you, what a nightmare. But hey, you can probably buy a Rolex from any AD at any time or be wealthy enough to not care paying 3x to 4x retail. 😂


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

MoonSwatch update... now 132 "Buy it Now" listings starting at $599

Overpriced, but plausible.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Same here. Mad respect for Chris Rock to carry on...


While I would have slugged Will Smith on international TV...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Personally I would hate to be famous. No privacy, everyone always wanting something from you, what a nightmare.


Imagine if you were a Brazilian supermodel and guys kept hitting on you and commenting on your Daytona. What a nightmare.

😄


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

For all we know, Rock didn't know she had a medical hair thing and was and the joke was adlib. Regardless, really poor surprisingly poor judgement by Smith. 

Odd too. I've seen many and been in a few bar fights. Never saw a man slap another man.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Imagine if you were a Brazilian supermodel and guys kept hitting on you and commenting on your Daytona. What a nightmare.
> 
> 😄


As I recalled, she commented on my Daytona first. I know, I have an incredibly tough life. 🤣


----------



## Google_Deepmind (Jul 7, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> 47 posts and you cracked the purpose of OoO and WUS, good for you!
> View attachment 16526837
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to lack comprehension skills. I stated that the purpose of the *site* was "appreciating creations beyond your means," not that my intentions were to do so. In either case, the point of the message was not to debate any such intentions, but to display the harm in your demeanor.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

StephenCanale said:


> It SHOULD!
> 
> What an unbelievable d-bag move.
> 
> ...


Agreed, totally.

IMO, Smith should have been removed and charged. We get what we put up with.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

We have a system here where a car cant be used once a week. Supposedly to decongest traffic. My day is Wednesday. So was leaving the garage with my Wednesday car. Good thing i looked at my watch and saw it was Tuesday.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Google_Deepmind said:


> You seem to lack comprehension skills. I stated that the purpose of the *site* was "appreciating creations beyond your means," not that my intentions were to do so. In either case, the point of the message was not to debate any such intentions, but to display the harm in your demeanor.


Welcome to WUS. Whatever your intentions are, if it’s to come here and be a troll, then I suggest go do it somewhere else, like Reddit.

If you‘re planning to stay in OOO, then perhaps a new approach is needed. Start with stopping the childish insults with other far more established and well respected members/friends here.


----------



## Google_Deepmind (Jul 7, 2021)

mav said:


> Welcome to WUS. Whatever your intentions are, if it’s to come here and be a troll, then I suggest go do it somewhere else, like Reddit.
> 
> If you‘re planning to stay in OOO, then perhaps a new approach is needed. Start with stopping the childish insults with other far more established and well respected members/friends here.


Such an insult would not be needed were it not for an initial aggression on another's behalf. However, I will stop pursuing its completion, as it seems to have bothered many others.
I was also unaware that seniority took precedence over proper prose and good of intention


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Skitalets said:


> Black tie event at work, looking forward to stepping out with the Mrs. for the first time in a while.


Looking good!


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Looking good!


Nice to finally get out and about for a big event. We’ve been to dinner plenty, seeing friends, even an indoor/outdoor wedding with masks. It was nice to have fun, normal ballroom thing, and no (visible) overhang from this stupid pandemic.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> ...if it’s to come here and be a troll, then I suggest go do it somewhere else, like Reddit...


LMAO!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Speaking of Reddit, I just spent about 5 minutes creeping on Sporty there. I don't have a Reddit account, so that's all I did. He seems to be keeping active, fwiw.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Skitalets said:


> After seeing the social media chatter first, I was surprised by that when I saw the video! What on earth was Will thinking?


Will was enjoying it. But Jada gave him the look. So he had to do something. That was it. Plain and simple. Will was even laughing on way to slap Chris and immediately after. That’s why Chris was caught unawares.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Rolex…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot to take a picture of our Lange AD yesterday. Zero watches. Didnt know BSF made a trip and scooped them all up.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

limnoman said:


> I thought the dots had something to do with seals and depth rating?
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yes bro. Two dots twin lock. Three dots triplock. That’s what I remember. I may be wrong.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> It SHOULD!
> 
> What an unbelievable d-bag move.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's pent up because Chris Rock is one of the ones who boinked her? I did read that Smith is having real issues since his wife started banging her son's best friend when he was living with them. I know that they have both said it's an open marriage, but maybe moreso for one then the other.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have just heard that Archie Luxury went to the London watch show and everything was paid for by others. He also said he was gifted a Rolex Skydweller while he was there.

He claimed he had to borrow money from his father to pay GST upon his return to Australia. I am calling BS as you don't need to declare gifts for GST. They can't charge GST unless there is an invoice. 

I'm so over these so called Youtube celebrity nitwits who just tell lies repeatedly.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of Rolex…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a thought: I wonder if there is some sort of way to procure a Rolex watch via that mirror / tablet looking counter top device. If any watch company can utilize such a transportation device, it would be Rolex.**


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Maybe it's pent up because Chris Rock is one of the ones who boinked her? I did read that Smith is having real issues since his wife started banging her son's best friend when he was living with them. I know that they have both said it's an open marriage, but maybe moreso for one then the other.


You know, they got married young and she always seemed to be the keeper of the [email protected] That said, she's now intent on experiencing what she missed while still keeping Will as her B.I. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Google_Deepmind said:


> You seem to lack comprehension skills. *I stated that the purpose of the site was "appreciating creations beyond your means," not that my intentions were to do so.* In either case, the point of the message was not to debate any such intentions, but to display the harm in your demeanor.


Point taken.

That said, I do find this hard to comprehend. If your intentions was not to appreciate watches, what _ARE_ you doing on a watch forum? Especially when you seem to have no difficulty understanding the purpose of this site? 🤔


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Personally I would hate to be famous.


True that!
And the newfound fame of Swatch with this crossover is putting them under scrutiny, for a $260 watch no less.








Moon Swatch quality


Is BioCeramic a marketing term for chalk? Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com





To be fair, it does look like the blue dye leaks from the BioCeramic material of the case. @mav since you mentioned you like all the blue offerings, take note.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

deleted !


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> deleted !


CTRL Z


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

No words necessary.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

For anyone interested, Breitling Summit with new releases is in about 45 minutes. New traditional style Navitimers expected.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> For anyone interested, Breitling Summit with new releases is in about 45 minutes. New traditional style Navitimers expected.


Updated link


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> No words necessary.


Humidity here is now more than 30%


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Humidity here is now more than 30%


No doubt.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> No words necessary.


Superfluous, perhaps, but I would just like to thank you for this information this morning.






And once again,

Thank you.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Superfluous, perhaps, but I would just like to thank you for this information this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤫Here's a secret. It it rains, you can go under one of the overhangs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> 🤫Here's a secret. It it rains, you can go under one of the overhangs.


Yes, but “turbulence..” 👹


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> 🤫Here's a secret. It it rains, you can go under one of the overhangs.


So there’s an overhang and an underhang?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> At any rate, the front man started a "story" at some point. He said, "I see all you ladies out there all fixed up for your man. You're dressed as beautiful as you've ever been because tonight just might be the night. And I see all of the men looking around at all of the ladies while they are wondering if tonight will be the night." He then said, "Men, I just want to teach you one thing. While you're looking around the room, looking at ALL the beautiful girls in their special hot dresses, just remember one thing! While you're looking at someone else's girl, someone else is looking at yours!"😲
> 
> What a lesson for a 16 year old. I've always remembered it.


Used to date a woman with a stellar body who dressed to impress. I liked walking about 3 feet behind her just to see the whiplash she induced in all the men as she passed.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My partner got a green AT. The new one i think. It was kinda massive looking. Robust and formidable. But still elegant. Inspired me to wear mine.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And one more story. My partner called me to thank me for giving him an Omega discount on his AT. I was surprised. I didnt do anything. It turns out, the SA gave him a discount because he supposedly dropped my name.

How come when i drop my own name, i dont get a discount? From the same SA and boutique. Hmmmm. Not sure if i want to believe his story.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> CTRL Z


it wasnt worth reading


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> it wasnt worth reading


Imagine, father, if Hemingway felt the same.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Google_Deepmind said:


> Such an insult would not be needed were it not for an initial aggression on another's behalf. However, I will stop pursuing its completion, as it seems to have bothered many others.
> I was also unaware that seniority took precedence over proper prose and good of intention


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> deleted !


Simon I wanted to give you a like but you deleted your post prior to my viewing it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> And one more story. My partner called me to thank me for giving him an Omega discount on his AT. I was surprised. I didnt do anything. It turns out, the SA gave him a discount because he supposedly dropped my name.
> 
> How come when i drop my own name, i dont get a discount? From the same SA and boutique. Hmmmm. Not sure if i want to believe his story.


Holy crap, your name is "Cash Only"?!?!?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> it wasnt worth reading


I did read it, and I think it was, just saying.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> True that!
> And the newfound fame of Swatch with this crossover is putting them under scrutiny, for a $260 watch no less.
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, the “Neptune” one was the one I was going for


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dang, the “Neptune” one was the one I was going for


Look at it as "patina" on the wrist...😅


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not a MoonSwatch …


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dang, the “Neptune” one was the one I was going for


Don’t sweat when wearing, you’ll be just fine!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Don’t sweat when wearing, you’ll be just fine!


Godfrey

Might melt in LA though.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dang, the “Neptune” one was the one I was going for


You'll just have to settle for Uranus.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Imagine, father, if Hemingway felt the same.


I deleted to make way for a horological Hemmingway



5959HH said:


> Simon I wanted to give you a like but you deleted your post prior to my viewing it.


Hah, lol - well, it wasnt worth a like - it was just taking the moral high-ground - but then I felt a hypocrite so deleted it - still a hypocrite, just not so public


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> I did read it, and I think it was, just saying.


Thanks Rich, but on the forum I'll stick to watches rather than ethics


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Thanks Rich, but on the forum I'll stick to watches rather than ethics


Fair enough Fr. 
But then again, anything goes in OoO as long as forum rules are observed. 😉


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Fair enough Fr.
> But then again, anything goes in OoO as long as forum rules are observed. 😉


I know - I was surfing the wave and then realised I cant swim


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Speaking of watches, enjoying this little diver - 50yrs old and sweet as


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> I deleted to make way for a horological Hemmingway
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, lol - well, it wasnt worth a like - it was just taking the moral high-ground - but then I felt a hypocrite so deleted it - still a hypocrite, just not so public


I dunno Simon. When you’re right, you’re right. Right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not a MoonSwatch …


I had to look carefully to determine if you were wearing a SpeedySwatch or the real thing. I’m easily confused.🫤


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I have always liked Will Smith a lot. But I find it hard to defend this. Yeah, it was a joke in poor taste, so what? Impressed with Chris Rock being able to carry on afterwards with great composure.


Same...and still do. But I think he handled this all wrong. It was a little bit of a sucker punch (slap). I couldn't begin to guess how many jokes comedians/hosts tell at somebody else's expense (not a few). I liked his "I'm a peaceful, loving guy" speech when he won his award...kinda ironic.

I'm sure it hurt her feelings, but I thought the joke was pretty mild by most standards. Hell, watch a show hosted by Ricky Gervais...no prisoners.

I'm all for a guy standing up for his lady, but in this case it would have probably been better handled man-to-man in private. But, we all make mistakes. He publicly apologized - and specifically mentioned CR by name - yesterday afternoon. It's like everything else, actions have consequences. Time'll tell what his are.

And you're right, Chris Rock handled it well...at least the part that was on television.

It ALMOST made me wish I'd watched the Oscars...almost.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Same...and still do. But I think he handled this all wrong. It was a little bit of a sucker punch (slap). I couldn't begin to guess how many jokes comedians/hosts tell at somebody else's expense (not a few). Although I'm sure it hurt her feelings, I liked his "I'm a peaceful, loving guy" speech when he won his award...
> 
> I thought the joke was pretty mild by most standards. Hell, watch a show hosted by Ricky Gervais...no prisoners.
> 
> ...


The MIB Neuralyzer would come in handy now for Will


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't know, the whole sucker slap thing by Will feels like a pathetic attempt to drive up the buzz for the Awards...🤔

Will Smiths slaps Chris Rock.
Swatch slaps Omega.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> You'll just have to settle for Uranus.


What do you think, Jenna?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

This could potentially backfire for Smith. I'll wager there's a LOT of comedians, etc. who WILL have his wife's name in their mouths in the near future. To quote Kurt Russell:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

How's about this, then?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> This could potentially backfire for Smith. I'll wager there's a LOT of comedians, etc. who WILL be in his wife's mouth in the near future.


Given her lifestyle, FIFY.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Given her lifestyle, FIFY.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahauauahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> True that!
> And the newfound fame of Swatch with this crossover is putting them under scrutiny, for a $260 watch no less.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! Now imagine if you paid $10K for one?! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


>


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not a MoonSwatch …


Nice Swatch! Oh wait, that's an Omega! 🤣 

Sorry Sam, you know I couldn't resist!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I don't know, the whole sucker slap thing by Will feels like a pathetic attempt to drive up the buzz for the Awards...🤔
> 
> Will Smiths slaps Chris Rock.
> Swatch slaps Omega.
> ...


Yup, most exciting Oscars ever!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Simon said:


> it wasnt worth reading


That never stopped me!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> This could potentially backfire for Smith. I'll wager there's a LOT of comedians, etc. who WILL have his wife's name in their mouths in the near future. To quote Kurt Russell:
> 
> View attachment 16530555


Yep...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What do you think, Jenna?
> View attachment 16530554


Is there a planet called Heranus?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Flying in a few days still. But GMT set to DC time already.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I wonder if everyone misheard Will Smith and he said "keep my wife out of your mouth".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I wonder if everyone misheard Will Smith and he said "keep my wife out of your mouth".


Was Chris one of Jada’s entanglements?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My most expensive watch atm and it ain't a Rolex.

SLA043


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Was Chris one of Jada’s entanglements?


Not sure but he got divorced because of his many affairs, and Jada sounds like a similar story.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I reckon this google deep throat guy that joined the forum is the most exciting thing to happen to this thread this year.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I reckon this google deep throat guy that joined the forum is the most exciting thing to happen to this thread this year.


More exciting than when i posted nude pics of ….?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> More exciting than when i posted nude pics of ….?


It’s up there. I always find it amusing to see who ends up picking on the new arrivals. The hypocrisy is up there with the academy condoning violence whilst they collectively cry for the tragedy in Ukraine.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> My most expensive watch atm and it ain't a Rolex.
> 
> SLA043



















SLA043 is a great watch although not wearing mine today. Accurate as any Rolex I own with its 8L35B movement.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> SLA043 is a great watch although not wearing mine today. Accurate as any Rolex I own with its 8L35B movement.


#godfrey Thought I’d convinced @Galaga to acquire a SLA043 but think he decided to keep his MM300 instead, which not a bad idea since his iteration was discontinued. Besides the SLA043 maybe better suited for sparrow wrist guys which Galaga ain’t.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> I reckon this google deep throat guy that joined the forum is the most exciting thing to happen to this thread this year.


Don't reckon too hard, that's too much thinking for an individual like yourself. Wouldn't want you to get hurt now... 😂 #walkedintoanotherone


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> #godfrey Thought I’d convinced @Galaga to acquire a SLA043 but think he decided to keep his MM300 instead, which not a bad idea since his iteration was discontinued. Besides the SLA043 maybe better suited for sparrow wrist guys which Galaga ain’t.


It’s still a cracking watch. Yes I kept the MM300. Here is a top video from a guy here in Australia reviewing your watch. He makes some great points.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mav said:


> Don't reckon too hard, that's too much thinking for an individual like yourself. Wouldn't want you to get hurt now...  #walkedintoanotherone


How have you been @mav ? Long time no interaction.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Now 169 BIN MoonSwatch listings on eBay starting at $650 and going up from there.

Lots of sold below 1K though plenty are higher as well.

Legitimate sales from seem to be grouped anywhere from $600 to $1,200 but there do seem to be some people who paid in the 2K range!

Funny think about auction bidders is they don't seem to understand the BIN option, LOL.

These threads that show some who believe those very few "sold" listings between $5K to 10K don't seem to understand shill bidding and trolls who aren't going to actually pay.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

So I was at the Breitling dealer to see the new Navitimers this afternoon, but first I made sure there weren't any good Rolexes for sale. The only stuff available to buy was small ladies watches. Then, as I read yet another "For Exhibition Only" plaque, it hit me!

I will go to the county courthouse and change my name to Exhibition! I shared my idea with the watch manager, but he just . Seriously though. I think I'm on to something here.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Nice Swatch! Oh wait, that's an Omega!
> 
> Sorry Sam, you know I couldn't resist!


Fair, fair!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Don't reckon too hard, that's too much thinking for an individual like yourself. Wouldn't want you to get hurt now... 😂 #walkedintoanotherone


Have some empathy @mav , it could be post-covid side effects taking its toll. 😢








Brain regions related to smell show decline following mild COVID-19 | University of Oxford


Researchers from the University of Oxford have used data from UK Biobank participants to look at changes to the brain on average 4.5 months after mild SARS-CoV-2 infection.




www.ox.ac.uk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor just released their version of the 1655...









It's a nice watch. 39mm size fits most people and it has the same clasp design from the Black Bay 58 bronze, the "T-Fit", or Tudor's version of the Glidelock so that's good.

But, is it just me? Or is the Tudor catalogue starting to look more and more like the Rolex catalogue from the '80s.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It's the star of the show:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Did Tudor take a page right out of Steinhart's playbook! 🙄🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> SLA043 is a great watch although not wearing mine today. Accurate as any Rolex I own with its 8L35B movement.


Bro 59, checked out the SLA059?


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Tudor just released their version of the 1655...
> View attachment 16531179
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t expect a carbon copy of the 1655, but I was a bit bummed by this one. Yellow snowflake hand and creamy lume make this a no — even a yellow arrow and white lume would have made this a buy for me. 

On the other hand, what is Patek thinking? The Calatrava has jumped the shark.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Skitalets said:


> I wouldn’t expect a carbon copy of the 1655, but I was a bit bummed by this one. Yellow snowflake hand and creamy lume make this a no — even a yellow arrow and white lume would have made this a buy for me.
> 
> On the other hand, what is Patek thinking? The Calatrava has jumped the shark.


Very nice "jeans" watch. But at $39k it's outta my league. At $39k or above, it'll be a Rolex precious metal sports model.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Did Tudor take a page right out of Steinhart's playbook! 🙄🤣
> 
> View attachment 16531442
> 
> ...


Gotta say I did think the Tudor Pepsi GMT looked like Steinhardt's vintage pepsi GMT

However, I do like new Stubby Pro and have been to the AD who who told me I was already put at the top of the list for it first refusal, before they knew what it would be 

I suspect demand will be high but I hope soon to be wearing it


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Gotta say I did think the Tudor Pepsi GMT looked like Steinhardt's vintage pepsi GMT
> 
> However, I do like new Stubby Pro and have been to the AD who who told me I was already put at the top of the list for it first refusal, before they knew what it would be
> 
> I suspect demand will be high but I hope soon to be wearing it


Jokes aside I think the Black Bay Pro (who comes out with these names anyways?) is a very nice everyday piece*, even though it is an obvious homage to the Rolex 1655.

*Not that I really need another one of those 😅


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Bro 59, checked out the SLA059?


Not yet


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Skitalets said:


> I wouldn’t expect a carbon copy of the 1655, but I was a bit bummed by this one. Yellow snowflake hand and creamy lume make this a no — even a yellow arrow and white lume would have made this a buy for me.
> 
> On the other hand, what is Patek thinking? The Calatrava has jumped the shark.


friggin' homage to a Timex Camper

"Nice watch! What is it, a Hamilton?"

"_sniff_ Tut tut, this is a Philip Pateck"

"Oh, cool. Who makes it?"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Did Tudor take a page right out of Steinhart's playbook! 🙄🤣
> 
> View attachment 16531442
> 
> ...


Sweet Steinhart homages. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

This is a fantastic release - the Vacheron 222.










But I'm more excited about the prospect of Vacheron _maybe_ (re)releasing this in steel at some point in the future. That would be an instant buy for me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Sweet Steinhart homages. 😂


I finally realized that with as many variations Steinhart makes, some of them were bound to end up being done by Rolex/Tudor, too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

In other news, I heard from a friend that Rolex discontinued the OP Tiffany. If true, it would have been a two year run.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> This is a fantastic release - the Vacheron 222.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pt or WG?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> In other news, I heard from a friend that Rolex discontinued the OP Tiffany. If true, it would have been a two year run.


Yup, I don't see it anymore on the 41 size, just the smaller sizes. And the red and yellow are gone completely from the OP lineup.

I don't really know what to make of the decision. It's not like Rolex could say, "well, they just didn't sell that quickly".


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> friggin' homage to a Timex Camper
> 
> "Nice watch! What is it, a Hamilton?"
> 
> ...


EXACTLY. I looked at that and was like, "Someone at Patek took the bad takes about dress watches being dead way too seriously." I really, really don't get it.

Their ($40K+) big pilot in white gold is a great watch. This is decidedly downscale for almost $30K.

Re: @mav , I totally agree about the Vacheron 222. When I saw it was yellow gold only I was bummed. Not that I would have broken out my credit card immediately for steel, but it would be an actual possibility down the road.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Pt or WG?


You know what, if they made the new 222 in white gold or platinum, I might jump on it. Yellow gold is tempting too but not enough to buy it.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok so Tudor + Root Beer = ....

Toot-beer? 
Root Beator? 

Either way looks 7-shades of retro fantastic.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Just called my AD to beg, plead, and register for:











I don't know what makes me happier, the mere fact that they _didn't _kill my "favorite Rolex," or that they finally turned it into to semi-passable sports watch. 

With crown guards! 
and actual lume! 

and, of course, a smoothly polished, non-rotating bezel. Because f...k it we're Rolex, and there's always the 2029 AK update to look forward to


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> You know what, if they made the new 222 in white gold or platinum, I might jump on it. Yellow gold is tempting too but not enough to buy it.


That was YG? Gosh. My eyes are bad.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Just called my AD to beg, plead, and register for:
> 
> View attachment 16531903
> 
> ...


It looks so much better with the crown guards, who knew. Now it's an AirKing I can get onboard with.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> It looks so much better with the crown guards, who knew. Now it's an AirKing I can get onboard with.


Definitely an improvememt.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Did Tudor take a page right out of Steinhart's playbook!
> 
> View attachment 16531442
> 
> ...


The Steinfart actually looks better. Wonder if the parts are interchangeable? 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Skitalets said:


> I wouldn’t expect a carbon copy of the 1655, but I was a bit bummed by this one. Yellow snowflake hand and creamy lume make this a no — even a yellow arrow and white lume would have made this a buy for me.
> 
> On the other hand, what is Patek thinking? The Calatrava has jumped the shark.


Squint and it could be a Hamilton 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, I don't see it anymore on the 41 size, just the smaller sizes. And the red and yellow are gone completely from the OP lineup.
> 
> I don't really know what to make of the decision. It's not like Rolex could say, "well, they just didn't sell that quickly".


Maybe Tiffany ordered a cease and desist on using “their” colour? 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> That was YG? Gosh. My eyes are bad.


This may explain your fuzzy photos 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> This is a fantastic release - the Vacheron 222.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, this one takes the cake for W&W 2022








Cartier Introduces the Masse Mystérieuse | SJX Watches


A fascinating oscillating movement.




watchesbysjx.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> This may explain your fuzzy photos 😂


Looks like you beat me to it bro MAV 😬


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm keeping my eyes open for a video of the Masse Mystérieuse.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> This may explain your fuzzy photos 😂


Maybe it also explains why the photos don't look fuzzy to him?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Just called my AD to beg, plead, and register for:
> 
> View attachment 16531903
> 
> ...


They fixed it! 05 FINALLY!!!! #dialbalance


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Apparently there is "history" between Chris Rock & Will/Jada Smith:








Will Smith and Chris Rock have a history that predates the Oscars slap | CNN


Chris Rock's comments during Sunday night's Academy Awards didn't mark the first time the comedian had joked about Jada Pinkett Smith, but it may have been his last.




www.cnn.com





"Jada boycotting the Oscars is like me boycotting Rihanna's panties," Rock said during his opening monologue. "I wasn't invited." 

"Jada's mad her man Will was not nominated for 'Concussion.'" Rock said in reference to the 2015 football film Will Smith starred in. "I get it. It's not fair that Will was this good and didn't get nominated. It's also not fair that Will was paid $20 million for "'Wild Wild West.'"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The green/black color is kind of growing on me on that new GMT, but something still looks weird with green/black (I feel like green goes better with white?) And the cyclops on the left is throwing me off. 

Happy with this, still (and still on the list for a (not discontinued!) Milgauss, green OP41, or the ever so fleeting steel daytona)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> Apparently there is "history" between Chris Rock & Will/Jada Smith:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And apparently Will Smith made a joke about someone being bald from the 90's -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508397406202863617


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> The green/black color is kind of growing on me on that new GMT, but something still looks weird with green/black (I feel like green goes better with white?) And the cyclops on the left is throwing me off.
> 
> Happy with this, still (and still on the list for a (not discontinued!) Milgauss, green OP41, or the ever so fleeting steel daytona)


I kinda dig the Sprite inspired colors but what's throwing me off is the date at 9 o'clock. Just weird but I haven't decided if it's good weird or bad weird. 😂 

Maybe it's one of those things that will grow on you over time.

My favorite GMT of the modern-ish gen is the Batman.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I think half the "hate" over the destro gmt is from people who are just mad there's another SS Rolex they won't be able to get. Another 25% is from people mad it's left handed


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I think I partially tore my left Achilles playing tennis.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

To be eligible to purchase one, a prospective buyer should be verified as left handed and required to write an 8 page essay of why Rolex should sell them one. It must be hand written with one's left hand on closely lined paper. Why 8 pager? 2x02x2=8.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I partially tore my left Achilles playing tennis.


Get well quickly.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> The green/black color is kind of growing on me on that new GMT, but something still looks weird with green/black (I feel like green goes better with white?) And the cyclops on the left is throwing me off.
> 
> Happy with this, still (and still on the list for a (not discontinued!) Milgauss, green OP41, or the ever so fleeting steel daytona)


All the better for your all black GMT that continues to skyrocket in value leaving the old fat boy Subs in its wake.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

And the Tiffany dial 36mm OP is still available just not in the man’s size anymore. It was always a girly colour anyway.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

New DJ41 dials...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Now 160 BIN MoonSwatch listings on eBay.

1 at $450 and several at $590.

Swatch website specifically says (and in BIG print):

_"We remind you that it is not a limited-edition and will soon be available again in selected Swatch stores."_​I can't wait until it's available online..... so I can deliberately NOT order one. 🤣


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I partially tore my left Achilles playing tennis.


Oh… that’s not good to hear.

Staying active is necessary for physical health, mental health even more, but.. it seems to come at it’s own form of retribution as we age. Bummer… I have hurt myself so many times in the past five years that the balance between activity and potential injury has become something of a moving point, dependent upon the moment.

Get some good advice, therapy, etc.. ‘Hope it’s not serious-


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> #godfrey Thought I’d convinced @Galaga to acquire a SLA043 but think he decided to keep his MM300 instead, which not a bad idea since his iteration was discontinued. Besides the SLA043 maybe better suited for sparrow wrist guys which Galaga ain’t.


I like the fact that it's a traditional size and shape and no Prospex anywhere on the dial or down. I also love the lettering on the dial.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I like the fact that it's a traditional size and shape and no Prospex anywhere on the dial or down. I also love the lettering on the dial.


The SLA043 is definitely my favorite of all my Seiko’s and is especially a great fit for scrawny 6.5” flat wrist.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I like these two names for the new GMT Master II.

1. Ned Flanders
2. Monster


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> I like these two names for the new GMT Master II.
> 
> 1. Ned Flanders
> 2. Monster


Green Lantern?
Green Goblin? Yeah, maybe this. The lefty is a freak after all.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> The green/black color is kind of growing on me on that new GMT, but something still looks weird with green/black (I feel like green goes better with white?) And the cyclops on the left is throwing me off.
> 
> Happy with this, still (and still on the list for a (not discontinued!) Milgauss, green OP41, or the ever so fleeting steel daytona)


And apparently it's not a must to do a 9:00 date window even for a left-handed watch, as shown by their previous attempt for an LHD.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I partially tore my left Achilles playing tennis.


Get well soon bro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> The SLA043 is definitely my favorite of all my Seiko’s and is especially a great fit for scrawny 6.5” flat wrist.


It's dimensions are almost identical to the Yema Superman Heritage Bronze 39 I have and definitely looks good on smaller wrists.

















But at $4.5k for an 8L35 which is essentially an unadjusted 9S55? I just don't know. 
Btw, $4.5k is almost exactly what I paid for this with the bracelet.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> And apparently it's not a must to do a 9:00 date window even for a left-handed watch, as shown by their previous attempt for an LHD.
> View attachment 16533152


indeed


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Just called my AD to beg, plead, and register for:
> 
> View attachment 16531903
> 
> ...


This is a good move but somehow ludicrous since they never land in stores.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> It's dimensions are almost identical to the Yema Superman Heritage Bronze 39 I have and definitely looks good on smaller wrists.
> View attachment 16533171
> 
> View attachment 16533173
> ...


My opinion, and my opinion only is that the 8L35B is equivalent to the Rolex 3135. The case is equivalent (read probably is 904L steel). The SLA047 is also hand assembled in the Grand Seiko factory so I think it's a bit better than the Tudor offerings.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mav said:


> And apparently Will Smith made a joke about someone being bald from the 90's -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508397406202863617


In todays world one can never truly hide.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> *My opinion, and my opinion only is that the 8L35B is equivalent to the Rolex 3135.* The case is equivalent (read probably is 904L steel). The SLA047 is also hand assembled in the Grand Seiko factory so I think it's a bit better than the Tudor offerings.


Is it though? I mean, the 3135 was always adjusted in 5 positions whereas the 8L35, regardless of iterations, isn't. To me, my own opinion of course, that's a huge difference as we all know a movement is not just a sum of the parts, the care taken in assembly and adjustment plays a very important role.

Tudor never advertised their MT-series movements as "adjusted in x positions", but that's the beauty of utilizing silicon springs in the balance. My understanding is that as long as the inertia of the balance wheel is adjusted correctly, no adjustment to the spring geometry is needed to give better than chronometer timekeeping performance.

Which helps explain why my Black Bay has been keeping a daily rate of less than 1 sec regardless of position, despite the watch being over 5 years old. In my limited experience this timekeeping performance is better than my Rolex counterparts.

And much, much better than the Grand Seiko SBGR051 when I still have it which uses the adjusted 9S65.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> And apparently it's not a must to do a 9:00 date window even for a left-handed watch, as shown by their previous attempt for an LHD.
> View attachment 16533152


Bro Dick, as I noticed in the forum's posts, the green GMT is troubling almost everybody due to the cyclop at 9, but this is the right place for a destro, the Pelagos and the others have it wrong (easier to pass without a cyclop, but still off-balance since the date window is always on the crown's side). Panerai, which is best known for its Destros, always mirrors its models, and the reasons are simple, you have to mirror the watch, not alter it's appearence by throwing it's balance off. To give you a visual example of throwing the balance off, I took a familiat watch, the Pepsi, and photoshoped it in destro with the cyclop at 3, see what I mean?










Simon said:


> indeed
> View attachment 16533195


Simon, the Ploprof is not a destro, and can't be worn on the right wrist due to the very protruding crown protecton, they'll have to mirror it and put the crown on the right to make it a destro (paradoxally 😉).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> indeed
> View attachment 16533195


I simply LOVE that watch! Anyone who's known me here long enough knows that I loved the P01, it's no-nonsense, purpose built styling really got me hooked. Something about the PloPlof is very similar to the P01 in that regard.

Maybe one day I'll own these watches just for the sake of owning them...until then, this is the biggest I'll go in terms of "large" watches.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, as I noticed in the forum's posts, the green GMT is troubling almost everybody due to the cyclop at 9, but this is the right place for a destro, the Pelagos and the others have it wrong (easier to pass without a cyclop, but still off-balance since the date window is always on the crown's side). Panerai, which is best known for its Destros, always mirrors its models, and the reasons are simple, you have to mirror the watch, not alter it's appearence by throwing it's balance off. To give you a visual example of throwing the balance off, I took a familiat watch, the Pepsi, and photoshoped it in destro with the cyclop at 3, see what I mean?
> View attachment 16533282
> 
> 
> Simon, the Ploprof is not a destro, and can't be worn on the right wrist due to the very protruding crown protecton, they'll have to mirror it and put the crown on the right to make it a destro (paradoxally 😉).


That all makes sense bro PF. 
But while the head agrees with you, it still throws the balance off somehow when I look at the dial. 🤷🏻


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> That all makes sense bro PF.
> But while the head agrees with you, it still throws the balance off somehow when I look at the dial. 🤷🏻
> View attachment 16533306


This Panerai is a perfect example. Even without a date window, imagine how odd it would look if the small seconds hand was on the crown side. Remember, we NEED to be inclusive of the lefties, they are people too, we have to respect their perspective 😉.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> This Panerai is a perfect example. Even without a date window, imagine how odd it would look if the small seconds hand was on the crown side. Remember, we NEED to be inclusive of the lefties, they are people too, we have to respect their perspective 😉.


Godfrey

I LOVE the new GMT, best surprise reveal from Rolex in years, can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I simply LOVE that watch! Anyone who's known me here long enough knows that I loved the P01, it's no-nonsense, purpose built styling really got me hooked. Something about the PloPlof is very similar to the P01 in that regard.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll own these watches just for the sake of owning them...until then, this is the biggest I'll go in terms of "large" watches.
> View attachment 16533294


I think you can wear a Ploprof (better than the POS) because the Ploprof has no lugs. I’m sure it would work on you.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I think you can wear a Ploprof (better than the POS) because the Ploprof has no lugs. I’m sure it would work on you.


Better than the P01? *ANYTHING* would wear better than the P01 on me! 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> In todays world one can never truly hide.


Like we told ourselves before traveling for a job, “What happens in Vegas stays on YouTube.”


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Is there a planet called Heranus?


Too easy but what the heck...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Too easy but what the heck...
> View attachment 16533564


Gf


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> That was YG? Gosh. My eyes are bad.


That explains a lot... 😄


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I partially tore my left Achilles playing tennis.


Oh, crap. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> In todays world one can never truly hide.


Will Smith actually liked Chris Rock’s joke. But Jada didnt. And Will was put in a position where he will have to do something or else.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> I think half the "hate" over the destro gmt is from people who are just mad there's another SS Rolex they won't be able to get. Another 25% is from people mad it's left handed





mui.richard said:


> arently it's not a must to do a 9:00 date window even for a left-





Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, as I noticed in the forum's posts, the green GMT is troubling almost everybody due to the cyclop at 9, but this is the right place for a destro, the Pelagos and the others have it wrong (easier to pass without a cyclop, but still off-balance since the date window is always on the crown's side). Panerai, which is best known for its Destros, always mirrors its models, and the reasons are simple, you have to mirror the watch, not alter it's appearence by throwing it's balance off. To give you a visual example of throwing the balance off, I took a familiat watch, the Pepsi, and photoshoped it in destro with the cyclop at 3, see what I mean?
> View attachment 16533282
> 
> 
> Simon, the Ploprof is not a destro, and can't be worn on the right wrist due to the very protruding crown protecton, they'll have to mirror it and put the crown on the right to make it a destro (paradoxally 😉).


I keep going back and forth about this. From a symmetry perspective, brother PF is of course correct. And unless I'm mistaken, Rolex's approach takes extra steps vs. Tudor's.

How do you make a southpaw-version, anyway? Seems the most straightforward path is to simply 1) flip the case & movement (rotate 180 degrees), 2) re-install the existing dial (with 3:00 date cutout), then 3) sell the thing. The date wheel wouldn't need a reprint because the numbers that had been "upside down" (at 9:00 position) would now be right side up (at 3:00 position). This is essentially what Tudor does in the destro Pelagos if my theory is correct. But Rolex's approach is more difficult, no? Rotating the existing dial (with 3:00 cutout) won't work because it would be upside down. The only options would be A) dial reprint or B) new (9:00) cutout for date. And both would require a new, reprinted date wheel as well since the standard wheel's numbers _would _be upside down at the new 9:00 position.

With all that said, something about Rolex's approach just doesn't look "right" to me. Perhaps I'm more bound to convention--expecting the date and cyclops on the "right" no matter--than to preserving the existing balance.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Panerai, which is best known for its Destros, always mirrors its models, and the reasons are simple, you have to mirror the watch, not alter it's appearence by throwing it's balance off. To give you a visual example of throwing the balance off, I took a familiat watch, the Pepsi, and photoshoped it in destro with the cyclop at 3, see what I mean?


I'm sure there's a special kind of watch Purgatory in store for me, but here goes.....

I actually like you edited version with the crown on the left but date on the right.

To me, it actually seems more balanced than having them both on the same side!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Perhaps I'm more bound to convention--expecting the date and cyclops on the "right" no matter--than to preserving the existing balance.


Now that's funny, you beat me to that point by mere seconds, LOL


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Will Smith actually liked Chris Rock’s joke. But Jada didnt. And Will was put in a position where he will have to do something or else.


What do the kids call it today.... "Adulting" or something?

Goes like this....

_"It's just a joke honey, everyone knows you're drop-dead gorgeous (or similar white lie) and he wouldn't dare make that joke if you weren't!"_

Just a thought.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> What do the kids call it today.... "Adulting" or something?
> 
> Goes like this....
> 
> ...


I actually understand where Will is coming from. If my wife gave me that look, I know i couldnt talk her down. I know i have to do something pronto. That’s why Will was indecisive and laughing at the same time.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I partially tore my left Achilles playing tennis.


Oh no. Hope you get better soon brother!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I actually understand where Will is coming from. If my wife gave me that look, I know i couldnt talk her down. I know i have to do something pronto. That’s why Will was indecisive and laughing at the same time.


I nearly lit up a Starbucks “barista” when MrsBS tried to order and she responded, “I’m sorry honey, I can’t hear you at all” in a condescending tone. 

I notice all the time how people can talk down to her. MrsBS either doesn’t notice (possible) or doesn’t think they’re worth engaging with and causing more trouble (probable). But… man, I wish they’d at least pretend to show her the same respect they show me.

I asked her if I should smack somebody like Will did if they picked on her like that. She said, “At least yell at them, I think.”


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Will Smith actually liked Chris Rock’s joke. But Jada didnt. And Will was put in a position where he will have to do something or else.


He shoulda just shrugged. Or told Jada to chill.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I actually understand where Will is coming from. If my wife gave me that look, I know i couldnt talk her down. I know i have to do something pronto. That’s why Will was indecisive and laughing at the same time.


But would you do something illegal? Like assault? Sure, get into his face, intimidate, whatever.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I nearly lit up a Starbucks “barista” when MrsBS tried to order and she responded, “I’m sorry honey, I can’t hear you at all” in a condescending tone.
> 
> I notice all the time how people can talk down to her. MrsBS either doesn’t notice (possible) or doesn’t think they’re worth engaging with and causing more trouble (probable). But… man, I wish they’d at least pretend to show her the same respect they show me.
> 
> I asked her if I should smack somebody like Will did if they picked on her like that. She said, “At least yell at them, I think.”


This ^. I’d light her up too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> But would you do something illegal? Like assault? Sure, get into his face, intimidate, whatever.


Let’s put it this way. Given the circumstances, i definitely wouldnt have done it the way Will did it.

And while there are a few instances when you have no choice but to use violence. I do believe that the Will-Chris incident wasnt one of those.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> He shoulda just shrugged. Or told Jada to chill.


Yeah, that'll work. She seems very receptive to that type of comment...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Once Mrs Mav slapped someone silly. 😂 

We were at some mall, some guy was walking while on his phone and walked into me. He got pissed that he dropped his phone (might have cracked the screen) and we exchanged a few words. He backed off and I walked away with Mrs Mav. His girlfriend or wife then comes after me, demanding that I apologize and pay for a new phone. We ignored her. Then she grabs me from behind, putting her hand on my shoulder to try to spin me around to face her.

Mrs Mav grabs her wrist and in an angry tone, saids "Take your f'ing hand off my husband b!tch" and slaps the sh!tz out of her. 😳

I grab her and we run away. 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> He shoulda just shrugged. Or told Jada to chill.


Telling Jada to chill would surely backfire at Will. Perhaps even at that moment.

Shrugging would just have backfired at Will when they got home or sometime after.

To be fair, am still thinking what could have been the proper action under the circumstances.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Telling Jada to chill would surely backfire at Will. Perhaps even at that moment.
> 
> Shrugging would just have backfired at Will when they got home or sometime after.
> 
> To be fair, am still thinking what could have been the proper action under the circumstances.


Perhaps handling matters privately instead of a public and violent outburst.

I can think of dozens of different ways that Will Smith could have handled the situation better while still avoid sleeping on the sofa at home. Anyways, given their lifestyle, maybe getting kicked out of their house for a few days isn't such bad thing for him. 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Perhaps handling matters privately instead of a public and violent outburst.
> 
> I can think of dozens of different ways that Will Smith could have handled the situation better while still avoid sleeping on the sofa at home. Anyways, given their lifestyle, maybe getting kicked out of their house for a few days isn't such bad thing for him. 😂


I was thinking something had to be done at the moment. And a veiled non-verbal threat might have worked and could still be seen by the body as part of the joke but Chris would know Will is serious.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, that'll work. She seems very receptive to that type of comment...


Being in an open relationship, I think she’s had worse jokes told about her.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Telling Jada to chill would surely backfire at Will. Perhaps even at that moment.
> 
> Shrugging would just have backfired at Will when they got home or sometime after.
> 
> To be fair, am still thinking what could have been the proper action under the circumstances.


My shrugging and chilling comment was t-i-c.

The proper action would have been NOT to laugh (Will laughed, making him look more of an idiot given his subsequent actions) and call Rock out later if he still needs to.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Being in an open relationship, I think she’s had worse jokes told about her.


Which is why it was understandable why Will was laughing and i really couldn’t understand why Jada was not cool with it. She was being cool about the alopecia as i understand it. And she looked great.

Which leads me to think there is a backstory that we arent aware of. More than the Rihanna joke.

In my case, when time to take action happens, i begin my aggressive stance because almost always, the boss restrains me.

am reminded of a tip by friend during a basketball game. He says, when a fight erupts, just throw a punch. Everyone will be restraining each other anyway. Havent used that advice yet though.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My shrugging and chilling comment was t-i-c.
> 
> The proper action would have been NOT to laugh (Will laughed, making him look more of an idiot given his subsequent actions) and call Rock out later if he still needs to.


That’s what Will did. He made Chris’s inner cheek collide with Chris’s tongue.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I was thinking something had to be done at the moment. And a veiled non-verbal threat might have worked and could still be seen by the body as part of the joke but Chris would know Will is serious.


No, nothing had to be done at the moment. Bad and insulting jokes happen all the time. Ricky Gervais survived countless occasions at any or every one of the GGs he’s hosted.

Shake your head, don’t laugh, flip the bird, etc.

Maybe talk to Jada and say, “alright, don’t worry, I’ll have a word with Chris later, oh, and sorry I laughed too.”


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> No, nothing had to be done at the moment. Bad and insulting jokes happen all the time. Ricky Gervais survived countless occasions at any or every one of the GGs he’s hosted.
> 
> Shake your head, don’t laugh, flip the bird, etc.
> 
> Maybe talk to Jada and say, “alright, don’t worry, I’ll have a word with Chris later, oh, and sorry I laughed too.”


You have a nice lady, bro. So you wont get in that position. But i have been at the receiving end of that look myself. And something had to be done at the moment.

If it were my boss though, it would have sufficed if i stood up and moved towards Chris. She would then stand and restrain me. To her it was enough that i was willing to do something.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Literally and figuratively, i shouldnt take it sitting down.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Once Mrs Mav slapped someone silly. 😂
> 
> We were at some mall, some guy was walking while on his phone and walked into me. He got pissed that he dropped his phone (might have cracked the screen) and we exchanged a few words. He backed off and I walked away with Mrs Mav. His girlfriend or wife then comes after me, demanding that I apologize and pay for a new phone. We ignored her. Then she grabs me from behind, putting her hand on my shoulder to try to spin me around to face her.
> 
> ...


This is what the Big Like is made for!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> You have a nice lady, bro. So you wont get in that position. But i have been at the receiving end of that look myself. And something had to be done at the moment.
> 
> If it were my boss though, it would have sufficed if i stood up and moved towards Chris. She would then stand and restrain me. To her it was enough that i was willing to do something.


If Mrs Mav was Jada, she'll be apparently doing all of the slapping. 😂 

I love my wife.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> You have a nice lady, bro. So you wont get in that position. But i have been at the receiving end of that look myself. And something had to be done at the moment.
> 
> If it were my boss though, it would have sufficed if i stood up and moved towards Chris. She would then stand and restrain me. To her it was enough that i was willing to do something.


My lady being nice makes me much more protective of her. If some sneering barista talked down to my lady, like BSi, I would light the b!tch (or [email protected]) up very loudly.

But context is everything.

If Chris was not a comedian on stage making a joke, but some guy in the street insulting Jada (therefore no other intention than malice), go ahead and slap (if you really have to). Now you are really standing up for your woman. A mild joke at the Oscars? Actually I might be tempted to tell Jada to chill (maybe), and deal with the consequences later — “I’ll defend you properly if and when it’s necessary. And GI Jane is hot! Let’s role-play!”

If Will’s behavior is so understandable, why doesn’t it happen all the time? — in that context or similar.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I think you can wear a Ploprof (better than the POS) because the Ploprof has no lugs. I’m sure it would work on you.


Yes I agree - it is only 48mm lug to lug - the width is 55 but that is spread along the wrist
On the serious business shark mesh bracelet its very very heavy (290gr) but rubber strap it feel like most other sports watches and I think any wrist 7" up can wear it


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady being nice makes me much more protective of her. If some sneering barista talked down to my lady, like BSi, I would light the b!tch (or [email protected]) up very loudly.
> 
> But context is everything.
> 
> ...


I understand that he had to do something. But to slap Chris. Maybe not that.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I LOVE the new GMT, best surprise reveal from Rolex in years, can't wait for mine to arrive


so good to see you PF


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> <snip>
> 
> With all that said, something about Rolex's approach just doesn't look "right" to me. Perhaps I'm more bound to convention--expecting the date and cyclops on the "right" no matter--than to preserving the existing balance.





StephenCanale said:


> I'm sure there's a special kind of watch Purgatory in store for me, but here goes.....
> 
> I actually like you edited version with the crown on the left but date on the right.
> 
> To me, it actually seems more balanced than having them both on the same side!


Despite the fact that Bro PH is left-brained, and Bro SC is right-brained, you both have your right-handed brain fooled by this left-handed watch, hence contradicting your own sense of visual balance. Let me elaborate: the watch on the left below makes absolute sense to you and is perfectly balanced, yet you find the one on the right perfectly balanced too; see the contradiction? this is where your right-handed brain is fooling you, it is accepting the facct that the watch has the crown on the left, but refusing that the dial part is different from the left model, making you disregard the fact that the watch is destined to be worn by a lefty, and, beside not taking into consideration his left-handed perspective and sense of balance, you expect him to pull up his sleeve completely every time he wants to check the date, while you, the righties, can wear it on your left wrist and check the date with a simple peek; you both should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pongster said:


> More exciting than when i posted nude pics of ….?


wait, what did I miss?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> I actually understand where Will is coming from. If my wife gave me that look, I know i couldnt talk her down. I know i have to do something pronto. That’s why Will was indecisive and laughing at the same time.


So Chris gets slapped silly, Will gets universally scorned, but what happens to Jada who likely instigated the fiasco? High maintenance. Very high maintenance.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Being in an open relationship, I think she’s had worse jokes told about her.


In that case, Will should have responded to Jada by simply saying "what's gotten into you _THIS TIME_?"


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I nearly lit up a Starbucks “barista” when MrsBS tried to order and she responded, “I’m sorry honey, I can’t hear you at all” in a condescending tone.
> 
> I notice all the time how people can talk down to her. MrsBS either doesn’t notice (possible) or doesn’t think they’re worth engaging with and causing more trouble (probable). But… man, I wish they’d at least pretend to show her the same respect they show me.
> 
> I asked her if I should smack somebody like Will did if they picked on her like that. She said, “At least yell at them, I think.”


Next time that happens ask the rude, condescending person if he/she has a learning disability or is just simply retarded?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> If Mrs Mav was Jada, she'll be apparently doing all of the slapping. 😂
> 
> I love my wife.


I suddenly feel lucky my wife isn't like Mrs MAV...or I'd be the one getting slapped...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Despite the fact that Bro PH is left-brained, and Bro SC is right-brained, you both have your right-handed brain fooled by this left-handed watch, hence contradicting your own sense of visual balance. Let me elaborate: the watch on the left below makes absolute sense to you and is perfectly balanced, yet you find the one on the right perfectly balanced too; see the contradiction? this is where your right-handed brain is fooling you, it is accepting the facct that the watch has the crown on the left, but refusing that the dial part is different from the left model, making you disregard the fact that the watch is destined to be worn by a lefty, and, beside not taking into consideration his left-handed perspective and sense of balance, you expect him to pull up his sleeve completely every time he wants to check the date, while you, the righties, can wear it on your left wrist and check the date with a simple peek; you both should be ashamed of yourself!
> 
> View attachment 16534147


Still, I'd take the one on the left, even though I DO wear my watch on my right wrist.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

King_Neptune said:


> I like these two names for the new GMT Master II.
> 
> 1. Ned Flanders
> 2. Monster


I think Heineken is the right name


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Still, I'd take the one on the left, even though I DO wear my watch on my right wrist.


Of course, the one on the right is a photoshop creation 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Delawareguy said:


> I think Heineken is the right name


In all fairness, I think the first one to get it should name it. Just sayin'...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mav said:


> I kinda dig the Sprite inspired colors but what's throwing me off is the date at 9 o'clock. Just weird but I haven't decided if it's good weird or bad weird. 😂
> 
> Maybe it's one of those things that will grow on you over time.
> 
> My favorite GMT of the modern-ish gen is the Batman.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> This Panerai is a perfect example. Even without a date window, imagine how odd it would look if the small seconds hand was on the crown side. Remember, we NEED to be inclusive of the lefties, they are people too, we have to respect their perspective 😉.


do we?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Telling Jada to chill would surely backfire at Will. Perhaps even at that moment.
> 
> Shrugging would just have backfired at Will when they got home or sometime after.
> 
> To be fair, am still thinking what could have been the proper action under the circumstances.


Tell Jada he’ll have a private word with Chris later but really stupid, inappropriate response on the part of Will. What did Jada think would happen. Her only hickey was a joke made at her expense.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Purple Hayz said:


> I keep going back and forth about this. From a symmetry perspective, brother PF is of course correct. And unless I'm mistaken, Rolex's approach takes extra steps vs. Tudor's.
> 
> How do you make a southpaw-version, anyway? Seems the most straightforward path is to simply 1) flip the case & movement (rotate 180 degrees), 2) re-install the existing dial (with 3:00 date cutout), then 3) sell the thing. The date wheel wouldn't need a reprint because the numbers that had been "upside down" (at 9:00 position) would now be right side up (at 3:00 position). This is essentially what Tudor does in the destro Pelagos if my theory is correct. But Rolex's approach is more difficult, no? Rotating the existing dial (with 3:00 cutout) won't work because it would be upside down. The only options would be A) dial reprint or B) new (9:00) cutout for date. And both would require a new, reprinted date wheel as well since the standard wheel's numbers _would _be upside down at the new 9:00 position.
> 
> With all that said, something about Rolex's approach just doesn't look "right" to me. Perhaps I'm more bound to convention--expecting the date and cyclops on the "right" no matter--than to preserving the existing balance.


I think I would have to put it on my right wrist to see how it "feels." As a righty, I'm not sure I could manage the crown on the left, but I'm guessing I would ultimately figure it out. I had a bet with my AD that the Coke (which I so desperately yearn for) would return. So while interesting, this was definitely a disappointment for me....


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mav said:


> If Mrs Mav was Jada, she'll be apparently doing all of the slapping. 😂
> 
> I love my wife.


I think we all love your wife!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Next time that happens ask the rude, condescending person if he/she has a learning disability or is just simply retarded?


Tbh, I’d probably blow it, because I don’t have enough practice chewing someone out. There’s schools where they teach that stuff.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> So Chris gets slapped silly, Will gets universally scorned, but what happens to Jada who likely instigated the fiasco? High maintenance. Very high maintenance.


Using her fem wiles to start shyte. How is that different from what women have been doing since humans inhabited the earth?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Next time that happens ask the rude, condescending person if he/she has a learning disability or is just simply retarded?


No, just talk at him/her really loudly so he/she and the whole place can hear what that PoS said to your lady.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course, the one on the right is a photoshop creation











PF that photoshopped BLRO on the right side is causing my brain to itch. Both hemispheres. Especially when I look at the bezel.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Delawareguy said:


> I think Heineken is the right name


Good one!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> No, just talk at him/her really loudly so he/she and the whole place can hear what that PoS said to your lady.


That’d work too


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Tbh, I’d probably blow it, because I don’t have enough practice chewing someone out. There’s schools where they teach that stuff.
> 
> View attachment 16534383


I can do it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Tell Jada he’ll have a private word with Chris later but really stupid, inappropriate response on the part of Will. What did Jada think would happen. Her only hickey was a joke made at her expense.


Some of the chatter I’ve read said that Jada acted toxic af. Something about how she’s got Will doing stupid stuff with just a look, all while she’s treated their relationship like trash.

One video I intend to watch when I have time is a psychologist’s analysis of the Smiths’ “red table meeting”. The comment which referenced it said his analysis was that the marriage is in shambles.

Sucks all around that we have to see it erupt in public — but that’s also the problem we make when we scrutinize public figures so hard. IMO.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Tbh, I’d probably blow it, because I don’t have enough practice chewing someone out. There’s schools where they teach that stuff.
> 
> View attachment 16534383


Being an effective USMC drill instructor requires a specific talent.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Some of the chatter I’ve read said that Jada acted toxic af. Something about how she’s got Will doing stupid stuff with just a look, all while she’s treated their relationship like trash.
> 
> One video I intend to watch when I have time is a psychologist’s analysis of the Smiths’ “red table meeting”. The comment which referenced it said his analysis was that the marriage is in shambles.
> 
> Sucks all around that we have to see it erupt in public — but that’s also the problem we make when we scrutinize public figures so hard. IMO.


Jada acting toxic. I agree. Entitlement at its worst. These people have benefited inordinately for being public figures. And they constantly feel entitled. Poor Jada. Poor Will — feeling pushed into making a total fool of himself. Jada laughing all the way into the bed of another man, or men.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> I can do it.


Sap can you tell us again what your profession is? I forgot…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually, my “chill” comment, the more I think about it, would have been the best thing to do. FFS Jada!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Jada acting toxic. I agree. Entitlement at its worst. These people have benefited inordinately for being public figures. And they constantly feel entitled. Poor Jada. Poor Will — feeling pushed into making a total fool of himself. Jada laughing all the way into the bed of another man, or men.


Exactly. I have zero empathy for both, especially Jada. What defines our character is how we respond under duress. 








Maybe Jada’s best response


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Exactly. I have zero empathy for both, especially Jada. What defines our character is how we respond under duress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


# Godfrey: Sap and PF, I fear our recently discontinued Bloodhound Air King’s are not getting proper respect these days.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Delawareguy said:


> I think we all love your wife!


Easy Delaware, the last time someone mentioned another man's wife, it ended badly!

P.S.: welcome back Delaware


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Tbh, I’d probably blow it, because I don’t have enough practice chewing someone out. There’s schools where they teach that stuff.
> 
> View attachment 16534383


But there has to be natural talent as well as training to be an effective DI.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> # Godfrey: Sap and PF, I fear our recently discontinued Bloodhound Air King’s are not getting proper respect these days.


This is a connoiseur watch, only a few can really appreciate it 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Exactly. I have zero empathy for both, especially Jada. What defines our character is how we respond under duress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best gif for this. Dolly is the Queen.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> This is a connoiseur watch, only a few can really appreciate it


Exactly. It’s really unique in its own way and nothing else like it. Probably the closest cousin is the Milgauss BUT different dial, hands and crystal. The new 126900 Air-King is only superficially similar with completely different case, movement and bracelet.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Easy Delaware, the last time someone mentioned another man's wife, it ended badly!
> 
> P.S.: welcome back Delaware


I meant it in the most respectful manner possible. Any woman that can take down a Karen that effectively deserves our total affection!

Thanks, it's been a crazy year... I missed you guys!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> Tbh, I’d probably blow it, because I don’t have enough practice chewing someone out. There’s schools where they teach that stuff.
> 
> View attachment 16534383


The true art to the above school of communication is to be absolutely hilarious while making the recipient of your attention tremble in fear. I've never choked down more laughs than I have there....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Delawareguy said:


> I meant it in the most respectful manner possible. Any woman that can take down a Karen that effectively deserves our total affection!
> 
> Thanks, it's been a crazy year... I missed you guys!


Good to have you back Bro D! How’s the house? All moved in yet?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> This is a connoiseur watch, only a few can really appreciate it


PF keeping in mind your username being a combination of Panerai and Rolex, although I’m unsure of the trajectory that Panerai is now on, I recently bought a PAM 914 that IMO exemplifies the qualities I’ve always admired about Panerai. This one has 300m water resistance, solid caseback, screw-in bars, 8 days (actually close to 11 days) manual winding movement and sandwich dial. 


















At 44mm it is barely contained within the confines of my radius & ulna but PAM’s are supposed to fit BIG. 










Strap changes are a snap and just recently switched to another strap for the spring and maybe summer. 

I recall Sappie used to have a PAM 005 that is probably my all time favorite PAM except for that model’s lack of sandwich dial.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Despite the fact that Bro PH is left-brained, and Bro SC is right-brained, you both have your right-handed brain fooled by this left-handed watch,


Please remind me.... _Who's on first?_




Panerol Forte said:


> ... beside not taking into consideration his left-handed perspective and sense of balance, you expect him to pull up his sleeve completely every time he wants to check the date, while you, the righties, can wear it on your left wrist and check the date with a simple peek;


Three rebuttals, which will only make me seem even more foolish....

1) I almost always wear short sleeves, so the pulling up of sleeves is entirely lost on me.

2) I'm now at the point where my physical strength and flexibility are in decline, but I can still pull up my sleeves that extra 2 inches without breaking a sweat. (no brag, just fact)

3) And this is where I really expose myself to endless ridicule (more proof I'm in decline as a smarter man would refrain) I would gladly ware the one with the crown on the Left on my left arm and the date on the right side, even though I'm right handed. That would put the crown in a safer position to avoid damage and also keep it from poking into my wrist when bent. Further... I sort like the Left/Right balance of having the crown opposite the date.




Panerol Forte said:


> you both should be ashamed of yourself!


All I can say is now even more than ever. 
View attachment 16534147


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Delawareguy said:


> I think we all love your wife!


Get in line. I think brother @AL9C1 had first dibs. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Delawareguy said:


> I meant it in the most respectful manner possible. Any woman that can take down a Karen that effectively deserves our total affection!
> 
> Thanks, it's been a crazy year... I missed you guys!


No offense taken, actually I laughed. And welcome back!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Delawareguy said:


> I think we all love your wife!


That will DEFINITELY get you more than a slap!

Not from Will of course, he seems to be cool with it.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

5959HH said:


> But there has to be natural talent as well as training to be an effective DI.


every DI I crossed paths with was HIGHLY effective!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Good to have you back Bro D! How’s the house? All moved in yet?


Pretty much wrapped up, just doing some painting and exterior work. New kitchen, new patio, new HVAC, lots of new electric, lots of new fixtures, updated powder room..... $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Delawareguy said:


> Pretty much wrapped up, just doing some painting and exterior work. New kitchen, new patio, new HVAC, lots of new electric, lots of new fixtures, updated powder room..... $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Godfrey
Also extensive new gardens.... all of which need to be weeded regularly!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mav said:


> No offense taken, actually I laughed. And welcome back!


Thanks Mav!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

*Report: *Ricky Gervais Tells Audience He Wouldn’t Have Mocked Jada Pinkett Smith’s Hair,
But ‘Would Have Made A Joke About Her Boyfriend’


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Tell Jada he’ll have a private word with Chris later but really stupid, inappropriate response on the part of Will. What did Jada think would happen. Her only hickey was a joke made at her expense.


The ironic thing about this situation is that a few years ago when Will Smith was snubbed an Oscar nomination it was Jada who made a public plea about how "racist" and how the Oscar's excluded people of color, and how Will was more deserving of anybody the other nominees. 

Wether you agree with her or not, her rant pushed for some change in how films were screened and changes were made to the nomination process. 

Fast forward to present day, her Husband is up for best actor, something Jada felt he was deserving of for years, and because she can't take a joke Will Smith might be stripped of that Oscar he and she so deeply coveted, and he may be suspended or flat out banned for life due to his actions by an organization that Jada accused of excluding minorities.

You can't make this **** up.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

I'll update you guys on my watch news.... As you may recall I had my 1996 Coke stolen from my car several years ago. I finally got over my grieving and worked to develop a new AD relationship in late 2020 and was pleased to purchase a no date Sub in January of last year. Much to my surprise my AD called me last summer and advised me that he had a Pepsi for me if I wanted it, needless to say I grabbed it. Once back though I stewed on it quite a bit and felt like I should hold out for the Coke.... As one of my sons had had a particularly good year and was worthy of a very fine gift (all watches are destined for the boys anyway) I decided to give him the Pepsi..... I was absolutely convinced that we would wake up to a new coke yesterday and clearly was disappointed. SO..... I'm back in the rotation for another Pepsi with my AD.... Best guess is that buying another new GMT for myself will prompt Rolex to finally release a ceramic Coke.... c'est la vie... Anyway, that's about all we have going in the first state.... other than burning hundred dollar bills at a high rate of speed!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> *Report: *Ricky Gervais Tells Audience He Wouldn’t Have Mocked Jada Pinkett Smith’s Hair,
> But ‘Would Have Made A Joke About Her Boyfriend’


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Thomas J said:


> The ironic thing about this situation is that a few years ago when Will Smith was snubbed an Oscar nomination it was Jada who made a public plea about how "racist" and how the Oscar's excluded people of color, and how Will was more deserving of anybody the other nominees.
> 
> Wether you agree with her or not, her rant pushed for some change in how films were screened and changes were made to the nomination process.
> 
> ...


Wouldn’t that be precious!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually had to use my worldtimer on the fly on a call today where an investor was in India


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

StephenCanale said:


> *Report: *Ricky Gervais Tells Audience He Wouldn’t Have Mocked Jada Pinkett Smith’s Hair,
> But ‘Would Have Made A Joke About Her Boyfriend’


Get my wife's boyfriend's name out of your mouth!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

A little late but welcome back @Delawareguy and @Panerol Forte ☺


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> The true art to the above school of communication is to be absolutely hilarious while making the recipient of your attention tremble in fear. I've never choked down more laughs than I have there....


GF

One evening after mail call, we asked our senior DI if he can “switch it off” when he gets home. He says, I HAVE to — it’s so tempting to turn it on again, like if you go to McDonald’s and they’re dragging ass, you want to go, “HOW HARD IS IT TO PUT SOME MEAT BETWEEN TWO SLICES OF BREAD”


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Get in line. I think brother @AL9C1 had first dibs.


Damm right bro!!!! She’s so great. Love following y’all on IG. Not in a creepy stalker way. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

AL9C1 said:


> Damm right bro!!!! She’s so great. Love following y’all on IG. Not in a creepy stalker way.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


No, not at all! Definitely not in a creepy stalker way...










Help me 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> In that case, Will should have responded to Jada by simply saying "wh*o*’s gotten into you _THIS TIME_?"


FIFY


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

SaMaster14 said:


> Actually had to use my worldtimer on the fly on a call today where an investor was in India


mmmmm..... pretty


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> I think I would have to put it on my right wrist to see how it "feels." As a righty, I'm not sure I could manage the crown on the left, but I'm guessing I would ultimately figure it out. I had a bet with my AD that the Coke (which I so desperately yearn for) would return. So while interesting, this was definitely a disappointment for me....


I wear my destros on the left wrist. I think I only have two. But one has no date. And the other one’s date window is at 6.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> One evening after mail call, we asked our senior DI if he can “switch it off” when he gets home. He says, I HAVE to — it’s so tempting to turn it on again, like if you go to McDonald’s and they’re dragging ass, you want to go, “HOW HARD IS IT TO PUT SOME MEAT BETWEEN TWO SLICES OF BREAD”


My favorite moment, probably three weeks into OCS, and we are locked up on our racks and our Platoon Sergeant (aka Senior Drill Instructor) is going off on the entire platoon. John Behrens (former enlisted) is directly across from me and not visible to the Platoon Sergeant. He is mimicking everything our PS is saying, aka Chevy Chase mocking Jane Curtain on Weekend Update. We are trying not to laugh. Suddenly we see the head of Sergeant Instructor Greer's (6'5'', black as the ace of spades and from the VERY deep south) coming down behind the racks on Behren's side of the squad bay. He slides right up behind Behrens... at this point we are basically choking laughs down and this just eggs on Behrens. He dials up the mimicry..... Suddenly Greer just UNLOADS in Behren's ear.... "What the FXCK do you think you are Candydate? Some kind of MOTHER FXKING RED SKELTON?!?!?!" Behrens almost wet his pants, I'm pretty sure he stopped breathing for a minute. Needless to say Red Skelton references were SOP throughout OCS and Basic School.... and still appear today 41 years later. Good times. Absolutely hilarious. For the record Red Skelton was old news even in 1981!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> Get my wife's boyfriend's name out of your mouth!


You’re missing a word


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> I actually understand where Will is coming from. If my wife gave me that look, I know i couldnt talk her down. I know i have to do something pronto. That’s why Will was indecisive and laughing at the same time.


The guys got an ego as big as his house. There is a clip going around showing all his adoring fans surrounding him while he performs to Get Jiggy with it and he's loving it, holding his Oscar. This is probably within a couple of hours of the slap.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> So Chris gets slapped silly, Will gets universally scorned, but what happens to Jada who likely instigated the fiasco? High maintenance. Very high maintenance.


She's created the distraction she needed to go and get some.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Using her fem wiles to start shyte. How is that different from what women have been doing since humans inhabited the earth?


True but if she was my wife she would have received her walking orders long ago. I won't be cuckolded by anyone.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Delawareguy said:


> The true art to the above school of communication is to be absolutely hilarious while making the recipient of your attention tremble in fear. I've never choked down more laughs than I have there....


I got owned when I was completing my Communication degree and I was having a verbal stoush with my female neighbour who was a Little rough. It didn't degenerate into violence and I don't think I insulted her but the 4 letter words flew out of my mouth when she insulted my 10 year old son.

Her partner was hiding behind the house and my wife was upstairs. I walked away form her and my wife said to me "Nice work mr Communication Major"....Totally owned my ass.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm really liking this one it's an extremely comfortable watch to wear and I love the domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Being an effective USMC drill instructor requires a specific talent.


And the rules of the game have changed so much since my boot camp days (40 years ago) with respect to types and quantity of verbal / mental games the CC's and DI's can dish out.

No more, "Recruit! Where are you from?"
"Texas sir!"
"Texas?"
"Yes Sir!"
"Only two things come outta Texas recruit! ...and steers! etc.

I'm sure much of what happened back in my day is punishable now.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> ...“HOW HARD IS IT TO PUT SOME MEAT BETWEEN TWO SLICES OF BREAD”


Twss.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> My favorite moment, probably three weeks into OCS, and we are locked up on our racks and our Platoon Sergeant (aka Senior Drill Instructor) is going off on the entire platoon. John Behrens (former enlisted) is directly across from me and not visible to the Platoon Sergeant. He is mimicking everything our PS is saying, aka Chevy Chase mocking Jane Curtain on Weekend Update. We are trying not to laugh. Suddenly we see the head of Sergeant Instructor Greer's (6'5'', black as the ace of spades and from the VERY deep south) coming down behind the racks on Behren's side of the squad bay. He slides right up behind Behrens... at this point we are basically choking laughs down and this just eggs on Behrens. He dials up the mimicry..... Suddenly Greer just UNLOADS in Behren's ear.... "What the FXCK do you think you are Candydate? Some kind of MOTHER FXKING RED SKELTON?!?!?!" Behrens almost wet his pants, I'm pretty sure he stopped breathing for a minute. Needless to say Red Skelton references were SOP throughout OCS and Basic School.... and still appear today 41 years later. Good times. Absolutely hilarious. For the record Red Skelton was old news even in 1981!


Lmao @ Red Skelton


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> True but if she was my wife she would have received her walking orders long ago. I won't be cuckolded by anyone.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> In that case, Will should have responded to Jada by simply saying "who's gotten into you _THIS TIME_?"


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Delawareguy said:


> Pretty much wrapped up, just doing some painting and exterior work. New kitchen, new patio, new HVAC, lots of new electric, lots of new fixtures, updated powder room..... $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> FIFY


NRA

Great minds and all that.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

King_Neptune said:


> And the rules of the game have changed so much since my boot camp days (40 years ago) with respect to types and quantity of verbal / mental games the CC's and DI's can dish out.
> 
> No more, "Recruit! Where are you from?"
> "Texas sir!"
> ...


This is so true, when I see video of modern day bootcamp it's markedly different. What we experienced was much more akin to Full Metal Jacket than the frog voice you get now....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> True but if she was my wife she would have received her walking orders long ago. I won't be cuckolded by anyone.


This ^

Pete’s a real man, not like Will.

Yeah, I said it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> I'm really liking this one it's an extremely comfortable watch to wear and I love the domed sapphire crystal.


Been wanting an orange Doxa for a while!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


 Deal.... I know you guys really want HVAC, whole house generator, and electrical upgrade photos, but these will have to do for now....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> This ^
> 
> Pete’s a real man, not like Will.
> 
> Yeah, I said it!


What’s your wrong with being hen-pecked bro?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Godfrey

I have to tell you that going from a 10k square foot house on four acres to a 2400SF house on half an acre, with a one car garage his been a bit traumatic. Downsizing is not for the faint of heart. Having said that it has been very pleasant to exist in such a comfortable and efficient space... once we have adapted. The thing we are really missing is bookshelves, but I may have come up with a viable solution.... just need to refill the coffers first.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Delawareguy said:


> Deal.... I know you guys really want HVAC, whole house generator, and electrical upgrade photos, but these will have to do for now....
> 
> View attachment 16535302
> View attachment 16535303
> ...


Love. The. Stove. 

And everything else too. Nice work!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Love. The. Stove.
> 
> And everything else too. Nice work!


The stove actually came with the house. Best I can figure it's about ten years old. The kitchen that came with the house was atrociously designed and horribly inefficient, but being able to use that stove saved us 10k on this project.... Granted it will need to be replaced in a few years but I'm happy to use that space and time! At the present moment it's working like a champ!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Delawareguy said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I have to tell you that going from a 10k square foot house on four acres to a 2400SF house on half an acre, with a one car garage his been a bit traumatic. Downsizing is not for the faint of heart. Having said that it has been very pleasant to exist in such a comfortable and efficient space... once we have adapted. The thing we are really missing is bookshelves, but I may have come up with a viable solution.... just need to refill the coffers first.


TEN THOUSAND square feet? Good grief! Did you ever stumble across a room you forgot you had? Maybe with the mummified body of a distant relative everyone else thought had just stopped calling one day?

You the "18 and counting" guy perchance?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

jason10mm said:


> TEN THOUSAND square feet? Good grief! Did you ever stumble across a room you forgot you had? Maybe with the mummified body of a distant relative everyone else thought had just stopped calling one day?
> 
> You the "18 and counting" guy perchance?


It’s a long story. Huge old house that had been a brothel at one point. Also served as a speak easy during prohibition. Third floor was basically unused but handy for storage. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> It’s a long story. Huge old house that had been a brothel at one point. Also served as a speak easy during prohibition. Third floor was basically unused but handy for storage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hmmmmm


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice view...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Delawareguy said:


> Deal.... I know you guys really want HVAC, whole house generator, and electrical upgrade photos, but these will have to do for now....
> 
> View attachment 16535302
> View attachment 16535303
> ...


SWEET!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Delawareguy said:


> It’s a long story. Huge old house that had been a brothel at one point. Also served as a speak easy during prohibition. Third floor was basically unused but handy for storage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm trying to envision a 10,000 sf house filled with hookers...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Peni$ Building, according to Mrs. BSF.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This might be a dupe.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Delawareguy said:


> This is so true, when I see video of modern day bootcamp it's markedly different. What we experienced was much more akin to Full Metal Jacket than the frog voice you get now....


Sarge: Stow your pack and get over here on the double!
Recruit: Yes sir! I've just about got this pack feng shui'd sir.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This might be a dupe.
> View attachment 16535356


BSF - I always admire the wines you show and google the prices sometimes - so thats a 1000 quid up on the table at retail (but on a restaurant winelist 3x that) - are you at a BYO restaurant or do you buy that there? Are you at a table with chums having a meal or or is it a wine society tasting?


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I partially tore my left Achilles playing tennis.


Late to the response, but that sucks, bro! I busted my AC joint in my shoulder last October. The good news is you can rehab it and heal. But it takes a while. I am at half the strength I was six months ago in that shoulder and still getting twinges. :-/


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> BSF - I always admire the wines you show and google the prices sometimes - so thats a 1000 quid up on the table at retail (but on a restaurant winelist 3x that) - are you at a BYO restaurant or do you buy that there? Are you at a table with chums having a meal or or is it a wine society tasting?


Definitely BYO. It was our bi-monthly wine dinner with a bunch of wine geeks who worked at the same firm at various times. Everyone's since moved on to new firms (or retired) but wine brings us back together. It's always fun to hear the latest about crypto, fixed income and commodities trading, etc. Living vicariously...

This was dessert.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Checking out this morning. Had a very relaxing week, even though I brought work with me, and hurt my Achilles.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Definitely BYO. It was our bi-monthly wine dinner with a bunch of wine geeks who worked at the same firm at various times. Everyone's since moved on to new firms (or retired) but wine brings us back together. It's always fun to hear the latest about crypto, fixed income and commodities trading, etc. Living vicariously...
> 
> This was dessert.
> View attachment 16535902


FANTASTIC - what a wonderful thing
I once had two small glasses of the above bottle as dessert wine for the set wine flight for a very very very smart dinner gifted to my wife & I. It is one of just a handful of drinks that I remember drinking - what, where, when and WOW - As the sommelier said as he poured "chateau d'yquem, la creme de la creme" - I dont recall the other 5 or so top drawer wines - but the sauternes has stayed with me ever since


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Checking out this morning. Had a very relaxing week, even though I brought work with me, and hurt my Achilles.


Liked for the relaxing week, the rest not so much 😉


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Checking out this morning. Had a very relaxing week, even though I brought work with me, and hurt my Achilles.


In my day we wore Hamiltons or Rolexes, I don't really recall seeing Marathons. But they appear to be a seriously nice watch. When I was in my "I'll never be able to replace my GMT" period I seriously considered buying one. I actually had a friend's son who is a PJ teed up to get one for me at the PX.... Good piece of gear right there....


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

jason10mm said:


> TEN THOUSAND square feet? Good grief! Did you ever stumble across a room you forgot you had? Maybe with the mummified body of a distant relative everyone else thought had just stopped calling one day?
> 
> You the "18 and counting" guy perchance?


what is an "18 and counting" guy?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This might be a dupe.
> View attachment 16535356


As one who gave up demon whiskey back in 1986, my lack of wine knowledge can be a problem. My best friends are horrible wine snobs so I have no base of information to use when entertaining. There should be a Wine Snobs For Dummies cheat sheet available for guys like me! Mrs D DOES enjoy wine but she knows what she likes and gives no consideration to alternatives.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> TEN THOUSAND square feet? Good grief! Did you ever stumble across a room you forgot you had? Maybe with the mummified body of a distant relative everyone else thought had just stopped calling one day?
> 
> You the "18 and counting" guy perchance?


There's a 17,000 Sq ft former elementary school with 5 acres for sale about 45 minutes outside of KC for $130K. Mwahaha.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Handed in my notice at work yesterday. There was panic in my boss' eyes at first, but he understood how great an offer I accepted. Going to work another week to train/show him the things he'll need to do until they find a replacement me.

I start the new gig on 04/11/2022!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> As one who gave up demon whiskey back in 1986, my lack of wine knowledge can be a problem. My best friends are horrible wine snobs so I have no base of information to use when entertaining. There should be a Wine Snobs For Dummies cheat sheet available for guys like me! Mrs D DOES enjoy wine but she knows what she likes and gives no consideration to alternatives.


I just buy Jarhead Red at the 7-day store and call it good.




__





Jarhead Wines - Welcome to Jarhead Wine Company






 www.jarheadred.com


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> There's a 17,000 Sq ft former elementary school with 5 acres for sale about 45 minutes outside of KC for $130K. Mwahaha.


If I won the lottery, I'd start a drum corps and buy that site for their home base.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> If I won the lottery, I'd start a drum corps and buy that site for their home base.


Plenty of room for tubas AND civic hatchbacks!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Delawareguy said:


> In my day we wore Hamiltons or Rolexes, I don't really recall seeing Marathons. But they appear to be a seriously nice watch. When I was in my "I'll never be able to replace my GMT" period I seriously considered buying one. I actually had a friend's son who is a PJ teed up to get one for me at the PX.... Good piece of gear right there....


I think the Marathon is more of a “nicely serious watch” rather than a “seriously nice watch”. 

It’s too ugly to be nice, and I wouldn’t hesitate to use it as brass knuckles if some comedian made a joke about my woman’s hair, or lack thereof!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> FANTASTIC - what a wonderful thing
> I once had two small glasses of the above bottle as dessert wine for the set wine flight for a very very very smart dinner gifted to my wife & I. It is one of just a handful of drinks that I remember drinking - what, where, when and WOW - As the sommelier said as he poured "chateau d'yquem, la creme de la creme" - I dont recall the other 5 or so top drawer wines - but the sauternes has stayed with me ever since


Not surprising. Yquem is an amazing wine and so long as one comes to it with an open mind and not in the "I don't like sweet wines." mindset, it can be a phenomenal experience. I've been drinking wine for a few decades and I've only had one 100 point wine in my life and it was the 2001 Chateau d'Yquem.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Delawareguy said:


> As one who gave up demon whiskey back in 1986, my lack of wine knowledge can be a problem. My best friends are horrible wine snobs so I have no base of information to use when entertaining. There should be a Wine Snobs For Dummies cheat sheet available for guys like me! Mrs D DOES enjoy wine but she knows what she likes and gives no consideration to alternatives.


My drinkin' days are over. But,

😅What's the word?
Thunderbird!

What's the price?
.40 twice!

What's the reason?
Drinkin' season!

Who drinks the most?
Us city folks!😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Checked 'Gram just now --

Big fan of Song Eun-i, and I see that she's got a new show coming out. Doesn't look like it'll be on Netflix, but I'm sure we'll find it somewhere.









And Hwasa (Ahn Hye-jin) showing off Cartier Bulgari :


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Checked 'Gram just now --
> 
> Big fan of Song Eun-i, and I see that she's got a new show coming out. Doesn't look like it'll be on Netflix, but I'm sure we'll find it somewhere.
> View attachment 16537035
> ...


Snake watch...Too easy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Snake watch...Too easy.


Snake, panthere, got my animals mixed up. I was a little distracted.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So was just planning to bring my new Habring GMT and Gronefeld to my short trip. I was surprised. Boss even took notice. And instead of changing them, i settled for bringing one more. Argh. But such is life.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> So was just planning to bring my new Habring GMT and Gronefeld to my short trip. I was surprised. Boss even took notice. And instead of changing them, i settled for bringing one more. Argh. But such is life.


If you're still going to visit Pennsylvania and you have an RGM, you should bring it for a visit home.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> If you're still going to visit Pennsylvania and you have an RGM, you should bring it for a visit home.


Shucks. I totally forgot that. But not going to Lancaster. And it will just be a quick in and out.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> I think the Marathon is more of a “nicely serious watch” rather than a “seriously nice watch”.
> 
> It’s too ugly to be nice, and I wouldn’t hesitate to use it as brass knuckles if some comedian made a joke about my woman’s hair, or lack thereof!


Hah, it is ugly and that's part of the charm.... here is the watch I purchased at the Quantico PX on my first visit (with my first paycheck) in June of 1981. The PX Rolex was out of my price range at that time.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

King_Neptune said:


> If you're still going to visit Pennsylvania and you have an RGM, you should bring it for a visit home.


I live an hour from Lancaster and would love to visit their factory... if anyone is coming this way, let me know I'll join!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Shucks. I totally forgot that. But not going to Lancaster. And it will just be a quick in and out.


115km by car.


















I guess I wouldn't risk of it running away to go back home either.😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> ...And it will just be a quick in and out.


I'm on a twss roll these past two days.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Delawareguy said:


> I live an hour from Lancaster and would love to visit their factory... if anyone is coming this way, let me know I'll join!


Just may happen at some point. I'm near Pgh, but have been out east twice during the past year.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Ok Bros.... I come to you seeking advice. A good friend of mine who has a somewhat mysterious business flying supplies and "people" around troubled parts of the world has offered me the opportunity to spend some time in Romania and Poland helping to get some stuff to the good people that need it. In all likelihood I'll provide limited benefit to his team but it's a bucket list item that I've always wanted to check off. Ideally I'll be able to go back and forth a bit over the coming months and bring some of my 40 year old logistical skills to the program... Having said that, I'm going to need a watch. I don't want to wear my Sub into that situation and my Hamilton (see above) is pretty shot... and things have changed. I know everyone wears Gshocks and such these days. Any recommendations for something that is rugged and practical and won't make me look like a goofball?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Delawareguy said:


> Ok Bros.... I come to you seeking advice. A good friend of mine who has a somewhat mysterious business flying supplies and "people" around troubled parts of the world has offered me the opportunity to spend some time in Romania and Poland helping to get some stuff to the good people that need it. In all likelihood I'll provide limited benefit to his team but it's a bucket list item that I've always wanted to check off. Ideally I'll be able to go back and forth a bit over the coming months and bring some of my 40 year old logistical skills to the program... Having said that, I'm going to need a watch. I don't want to wear my Sub into that situation and my Hamilton (see above) is pretty shot... and things have changed. I know everyone wears Gshocks and such these days. Any recommendations for something that is rugged and practical and won't make me look like a goofball?


Marathon GSAR imo. I'd forego the US Govt version for the sterile though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> 115km by car.
> View attachment 16537360
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bike ride. A round-trip would take a full day, barring any flats or bonking.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> Ok Bros.... I come to you seeking advice. A good friend of mine who has a somewhat mysterious business flying supplies and "people" around troubled parts of the world has offered me the opportunity to spend some time in Romania and Poland helping to get some stuff to the good people that need it. In all likelihood I'll provide limited benefit to his team but it's a bucket list item that I've always wanted to check off. Ideally I'll be able to go back and forth a bit over the coming months and bring some of my 40 year old logistical skills to the program... Having said that, I'm going to need a watch. I don't want to wear my Sub into that situation and my Hamilton (see above) is pretty shot... and things have changed. I know everyone wears Gshocks and such these days. Any recommendations for something that is rugged and practical and won't make me look like a goofball?


Just not a Vostok.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> Ok Bros.... I come to you seeking advice. A good friend of mine who has a somewhat mysterious business flying supplies and "people" around troubled parts of the world has offered me the opportunity to spend some time in Romania and Poland helping to get some stuff to the good people that need it. In all likelihood I'll provide limited benefit to his team but it's a bucket list item that I've always wanted to check off. Ideally I'll be able to go back and forth a bit over the coming months and bring some of my 40 year old logistical skills to the program... Having said that, I'm going to need a watch. I don't want to wear my Sub into that situation and my Hamilton (see above) is pretty shot... and things have changed. I know everyone wears Gshocks and such these days. Any recommendations for something that is rugged and practical and won't make me look like a goofball?


GF

BTW, good on ya for going to help. I feel like if I was single, I would've gotten on a plane already. MrsBS (and Norman) seem like the only things keeping me steady right now.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> BTW, good on ya for going to help. I feel like if I was single, I would've gotten on a plane already. MrsBS (and Norman) seem like the only things keeping me steady right now.


I'm not sure how much help I will be, but want to go and see if I can find a role... It may be work in progress... too old to kick doors in and all the rest of that, but maybe help free up someone to do a more important job.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

King_Neptune said:


> Marathon GSAR imo. I'd forego the US Govt version for the sterile though.


Yeah, that's a thought, a more expensive thought but probably the right answer. Every time I look at a GShock I think I'm too old for that... and guessing that it's a pretty POG choice. Of course I'm going to be the ultimate POG. Just want something inherently tough, reliable and not too "much." Also not willing to take anything that can't somehow be lost of left behind.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Went 2-3 years without buying a watch, and now am on somewhat of a tear.

Think this is my last one for a while... need to chill out a bit.




























Red was the only color I wanted that I was missing, so I think with this and the Hamilton I'm good for now.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Delawareguy said:


> Deal.... I know you guys really want HVAC, whole house generator, and electrical upgrade photos, but these will have to do for now....
> 
> View attachment 16535302
> View attachment 16535303
> ...


Lovely place you have there.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Skitalets said:


> Late to the response, but that sucks, bro! I busted my AC joint in my shoulder last October. The good news is you can rehab it and heal. But it takes a while. I am at half the strength I was six months ago in that shoulder and still getting twinges. :-/


Hope you get well soon. I am having some rehab for my back as they say that surgery will be too risky.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Marathon GSAR imo. I'd forego the US Govt version for the sterile though.


That’s what I bought (GSAR clean) when I was working in China a few years ago. 

Like G-Shocks they’re indestructible but can double as brass knuckles 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Snake, panthere, got my animals mixed up. I was a little distracted.


A little...?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

just got to tokyo


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Delawareguy said:


> Ok Bros.... I come to you seeking advice. A good friend of mine who has a somewhat mysterious business flying supplies and "people" around troubled parts of the world has offered me the opportunity to spend some time in Romania and Poland helping to get some stuff to the good people that need it. In all likelihood I'll provide limited benefit to his team but it's a bucket list item that I've always wanted to check off. Ideally I'll be able to go back and forth a bit over the coming months and bring some of my 40 year old logistical skills to the program... Having said that, I'm going to need a watch. I don't want to wear my Sub into that situation and my Hamilton (see above) is pretty shot... and things have changed. I know everyone wears Gshocks and such these days. Any recommendations for something that is rugged and practical and won't make me look like a goofball?


How do you feel about 100m WR, quartz and under $400?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Delawareguy said:


> Hah, it is ugly and that's part of the charm.... here is the watch I purchased at the Quantico PX on my first visit (with my first paycheck) in June of 1981. The PX Rolex was out of my price range at that time.
> View attachment 16537324


fab watch

- well done on offering your skills where they are much needed right now - I'd buy a Gshock Rangeman or basic Mudmaster


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Delawareguy said:


> Ok Bros.... I come to you seeking advice. A good friend of mine who has a somewhat mysterious business flying supplies and "people" around troubled parts of the world has offered me the opportunity to spend some time in Romania and Poland helping to get some stuff to the good people that need it. In all likelihood I'll provide limited benefit to his team but it's a bucket list item that I've always wanted to check off. Ideally I'll be able to go back and forth a bit over the coming months and bring some of my 40 year old logistical skills to the program... Having said that, I'm going to need a watch. I don't want to wear my Sub into that situation and my Hamilton (see above) is pretty shot... and things have changed. I know everyone wears Gshocks and such these days. Any recommendations for something that is rugged and practical and won't make me look like a goofball?


Umm…. Marathon?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Marathon GSAR imo. I'd forego the US Govt version for the sterile though.


NRA!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just got back home.

Of course I picked up a bottle:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, almost forgot:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, almost forgot:


First thought that came to mind seeing that...









I _need_ to lay off watches for a while, this is not healthy!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Yesterday I finally signed up for this Datejust. What do you guys think, it's gonna be rockin '?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

limnoman said:


> That’s what I bought (GSAR clean) when I was working in China a few years ago.
> 
> Like G-Shocks they’re indestructible but can double as brass knuckles
> 
> ...


They should upgrade them to COSC though. Jmo. 😬


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Just got back home.
> 
> Of course I picked up a bottle:


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Shucks. I totally forgot that. But not going to Lancaster. * And it will just be a quick in and out* .


#TWSS


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> First thought that came to mind seeing that...
> View attachment 16537967
> 
> 
> I _need_ to lay off watches for a while, this is not healthy!


For the Grey market price a girl like that should deliver the watch to you..... and offer a special polishing.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, almost forgot:


They seem nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mario1971 said:


> Yesterday I finally signed up for this Datejust. What do you guys think, it's gonna be rockin '?


I’ve had mine for almost forty years. Wore it twice this week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

"Dad, I think we need a new ball."


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> First thought that came to mind seeing that...
> View attachment 16537967
> 
> 
> I _need_ to lay off watches for a while, this is not healthy!


I had to zoom in on my phone to see if those were Omegas, Sinn 556s, Rolex OPs or Parnis whatevers.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> For the Grey market price a girl like that should deliver the watch to you..... and offer a special polishing.


I think TPG used to offer a similar delivery option.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> First thought that came to mind seeing that...
> View attachment 16537967
> 
> 
> I _need_ to lay off watches for a while, this is not healthy!


Buy one get four free? That's probably what I would tell my wife!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just had an idea for a nickname for this:









Meet "The Green Flipper".🤯


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> Just had an idea for a nickname for this:
> View attachment 16538851
> 
> 
> Meet "The Green Flipper".🤯


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm still going with Heineken


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

So I decided to go in a different direction on the Romania watch, I purchased one of these for my youngest when he was in college and it was a GREAT watch until he lost it....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Delawareguy said:


> I'm still going with Heineken


Heineken sounds good. But you see when you buy a dozen Heiny you drink/consume them. This flipped GMT Master II is so odd looking I believe most who buys them will only end up flipping them for more greens.
Despite how correct it maybe for a true destro as @Panerol Forte explained it...the more I look at it, the strange it is looking for me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Delawareguy said:


> So I decided to go in a different direction on the Romania watch, I purchased one of these for my youngest when he was in college and it was a GREAT watch until he lost it....
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538858


Looks really good actually, and certainly can't fault it for $50.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Delawareguy said:


> So I decided to go in a different direction on the Romania watch, I purchased one of these for my youngest when he was in college and it was a GREAT watch until he lost it....


Seems like a wise choice for the mission at hand.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Delawareguy said:


> So I decided to go in a different direction on the Romania watch, I purchased one of these for my youngest when he was in college and it was a GREAT watch until he lost it....
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538858


May I suggest this one? it might come handy to hitch a ride home 😉


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> They should upgrade them to COSC though. Jmo.


The movements a 2824-A2 if I recall and they bump up the shock resistance and regulate. It’s not an Omega but mine averages +1.5 spd. I can live with that accuracy and precision in a beater.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> I'm still going with Heineken


I like it. Root beer, Pepsi, Coke, and then tilted sideways = actual beer.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16539268


Great pic! 

You haven’t lost it!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Getting up to speed. I tell ya, I’ve seen so many security awareness PowerPoints that this stuff is making me paranoid.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16539268


Fantastic focus but recommend you extinguish that cigar and fasten your seatbelt before you get into trouble.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Great pic!
> 
> You haven’t lost it!


#nra


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Watching Wrestlmania 38 on Peacock. Suddenly I'm 12 years old again. LOL.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Watching Wrestlmania 38 on Peacock. Suddenly I'm 12 years old again. LOL.


And the OPENING ACT?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> And the OPENING ACT?
> View attachment 16539589


Subtitles getting in the way.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Getting up to speed. I tell ya, I’ve seen so many security awareness PowerPoints that this stuff is making me paranoid.
> 
> View attachment 16539442


GF

Wtf nobody said anything about Nick Fury being with Mi6.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Fantastic focus but recommend you extinguish that cigar and fasten your seatbelt before you get into trouble.


Non smoking flight bro. So close but no cigar.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

In DC at the moment


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> In DC at the moment
> View attachment 16539786


You should have a meetup with @BarracksSi if time permits.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> You should have a meetup with @BarracksSi if time permits.


awwww shizzzzzz


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> You should have a meetup with @BarracksSi if time permits.


Why not. Just let me know when and where.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Rocking this one today, just dropped a line to my local Rolex Boutique to find out my status on the Sub-Date, also asked if I can go on the waitlist for the new Air-King, Submariner and Explorer. Not optimistic at all.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> May I suggest this one? it might come handy to hitch a ride home 😉
> View attachment 16539093


New meaning to the word "complication" LOL


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

So an update to my enquiry is that they can't tell me if or when I will get my Sub-Date and I have to attend the store in person to put in an EOI on one of the Rolex models that I asked about and I can only put my name down for one.

Looks like Rolex ain't getting my money anytime soon.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

gratuitous Sub Cuban post mountain bike ride post....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Why not. Just let me know when and where.


What days are you actually in DC? I head to Crystal City on Tue-Thur this week for work.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Delawareguy said:


> gratuitous Sub Cuban post mountain bike ride post....
> View attachment 16539903


Nice!








Me and my lady a few days ago.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> What days are you actually in DC? I head to Crystal City on Tue-Thur this week for work.


Am in DC now, today and monday. but filled up for those days.

Heading to Philly on Tuesday. Back to DC on Wednesday to Friday. Heading home on Sat.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What watches were you guys wearing?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pretty stylish, no?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She can sit anywhere she wants but McKayla chooses that small bit of denim...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I am going to throw here an excerpt from the final match in Miami of my compatriot Iga Świątek, who is also the most shining star of women's tennis recently and at the same time an ambassador of the Rolex brand. At the end of the game, shake hands with the opponent and the referee, the first thing to do is to put on the watch (8:00 minutes for the lazy). The contract is binding.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> I am going to throw here an excerpt from the final match in Miami of my compatriot Iga Świątek, who is also the most shining star of women's tennis recently and at the same time an ambassador of the Rolex brand. At the end of the game, shake hands with the opponent and the referee, the first thing to do is to put on the watch (8:00 minutes for the lazy). The contract is binding.


Makes me think of post-race interviews in NASCAR when they put on a sponsor’s hat and start dropping brand names.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Makes me think of post-race interviews in NASCAR when they put on a sponsor’s hat and start dropping brand names.


Wonder what would happen if you tried to live on just that stuff alone... 😛


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wonder what would happen if you tried to live on just that stuff alone... 😛


I'm pretty sure several million actually do.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What watches were you guys wearing?


Marathon for me. A Popolo for her. 
















Popolo was a Kickstarter watch brand of her friend in Hong Kong. She bought two to support the project.

















The green/orange is mine. Seldom wear it but when I do, it’s fun.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Delawareguy said:


> View attachment 16539901
> View attachment 16539902


It's missing a red star... 
There, FIFY. 😝


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

That Destro Heineken is a good looking watch but I find myself uncomfortable looking at it, like I’ve been dropped into a parallel but reversed universe. Like one in which liberals are tyrannical and conservatives fight for freedom of speech! Crazy eh?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

We took Je (age 5) up to the brother-in-law's farm yesterday. There were baby goats, chickens, sheep, dogs, cats, cows, pigs, & a horse!

What was Je's favorite thing? Playing with rocks in the driveway. Lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Marathon for me. A Popolo for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That green dial has a very nice texture, what is it?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> That Destro Heineken is a good looking watch but I find myself uncomfortable looking at it, like I’ve been dropped into a parallel but reversed universe. Like one in which liberals are tyrannical and conservatives fight for freedom of speech! Crazy eh?


Here, feast your eyes on this beauty, this video is of good quality and does it justice


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Here, feast your eyes on this beauty, this video is of good quality and does it justice


In the first few seconds of that video I was thinking, "wait, that can't be right. The guys left fist is shaped wrong..."

Then I saw the triangle at 12:00 on the bezel. 😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That green dial has a very nice texture, what is it?


It is a Popolo! Company started by my lady’s friend in Hong Kong:





__





Popolo Watches







popolowatches.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16541467


Penn Quarter or Dupont Circle?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Penn Quarter or Dupont Circle?


Penn Quarter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Marathon for me. A Popolo forfriend in Hong Kong. She bought two to support the project.


FTFY


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Penn Quarter


Close to my route to Union Station. Cool.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Close to my route to Union Station. Cool.


Will take the train to Philly from Union Station


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Will take the train to Philly from Union Station


Hell — might end up in Union Station at the same time on Tuesday morning?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Hell — might end up in Union Station at the same time on Tuesday morning?


Yep


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry I’ve been MIA this weekend! Took a trip down to San Diego with a few law school buddies! Weather could have been better on the course, but overall _very_ fun weekend!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't really get better than that!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What watches were you guys wearing?


I'm wearing the present I bought for myself on Veteran's Day 1985


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> In the first few seconds of that video I was thinking, "wait, that can't be right. The guys left fist is shaped wrong..."
> 
> Then I saw the triangle at 12:00 on the bezel. 😅


When I woke up on the 30th and went straight to the website, I was of course disappointed that there was not a coke in my immediate future, but I was grudgingly interested in the new watch. It took me three or four minutes to realize they had changed more than the cerachrome! My next thought was... is this April 1???? I think it's cool, it's not for me, but it's cool... and if I was lefthanded I would probably go for it....


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Godffrey

So... I'm considering having a used blue dial installed on the Datejust by a watchmaker recommended by my AD.... I've always loved the Datejust with blue... If I send to Rolex, they will A) service it (which it doesn't need) and B) keep the original dial. Apparently this guy has access to an excellent condition, appropriate blue dial and does very good work. I would retain the original silver dial so it can be made "original" again, not that stainless DJs will ever have significant value... I think it would cost $700. I put it to you Bros... what say you?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Delawareguy said:


> Godffrey
> 
> So... I'm considering having a used blue dial installed on the Datejust by a watchmaker recommended by my AD.... I've always loved the Datejust with blue... If I send to Rolex, they will A) service it (which it doesn't need) and B) keep the original dial. Apparently this guy has access to an excellent condition, appropriate blue dial and does very good work. I would retain the original silver dial so it can be made "original" again, not that stainless DJs will ever have significant value... I think it would cost $700. I put it to you Bros... what say you?


Makes sense and cheaper than a new watch.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

StephenCanale said:


> Makes sense and cheaper than a new watch.


OR... it frees up money for a new watch!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Got another call today from the Rolex Boutique but this time on the Gold Coast, He told me that he has no news on the Sub-Date, but asked me when I placed the EOI, I told him in 2019 and he said that he will follow up with HQ to see if they accidentally missed me on the list. He seemed surprised that I still haven't heard anything.

He also told me that you can only have your name down for 1 watch at time. I wonder how the grey dealers get their allocations?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Got another call today from the Rolex Boutique but this time on the Gold Coast, He told me that he has no news on the Sub-Date, but asked me when I placed the EOI, I told him in 2019 and he said that he will follow up with HQ to see if they accidentally missed me on the list. He seemed surprised that I still haven't heard anything.
> 
> He also told me that you can only have your name down for 1 watch at time. I wonder how the grey dealers get their allocations?


Good luck bro. I hope he makes something happen for you...

...Maybe your dealer can convince Switzerland to reach into the "For when John Mayer calls and orders a watch to gift" storage bin and just send the flippin' thing for you!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pete26 said:


> Got another call today from the Rolex Boutique but this time on the Gold Coast, He told me that he has no news on the Sub-Date, but asked me when I placed the EOI, I told him in 2019 and he said that he will follow up with HQ to see if they accidentally missed me on the list. He seemed surprised that I still haven't heard anything.
> 
> He also told me that you can only have your name down for 1 watch at time. *I wonder how the grey dealers get their allocations?*


Grey dealers don't get their Rolexes from ADs, it's an urban legend perpetuated by the forums, they simply buy from flippers.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

If there's ever a remake of the movie Pulp Fiction, I believe there just may be a product placement role for the Uranus MoonSwatch. And it's biodegradable just in case.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Delawareguy said:


> Godffrey
> 
> So... I'm considering having a used blue dial installed on the Datejust by a watchmaker recommended by my AD.... I've always loved the Datejust with blue... If I send to Rolex, they will A) service it (which it doesn't need) and B) keep the original dial. Apparently this guy has access to an excellent condition, appropriate blue dial and does very good work. I would retain the original silver dial so it can be made "original" again, not that stainless DJs will ever have significant value... I think it would cost $700. I put it to you Bros... what say you?


In the older generations DJs, it was customary to have the dial changed by Rolex, they had a full catalog of DJ dials. I don't know if this rule still applies for older models, but it wouldn't hurt to ask if they can replace the dial and give you back the old one. My guess is the dial should cost around $400 plus around $600 for the service that goes with it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Delawareguy said:


> Godffrey
> 
> So... I'm considering having a used blue dial installed on the Datejust by a watchmaker recommended by my AD.... I've always loved the Datejust with blue... If I send to Rolex, they will A) service it (which it doesn't need) and B) keep the original dial. Apparently this guy has access to an excellent condition, appropriate blue dial and does very good work. I would retain the original silver dial so it can be made "original" again, not that stainless DJs will ever have significant value... I think it would cost $700. I put it to you Bros... what say you?


Hell YES! Personally I think it's brilliant, especially when paired with a nice tan leather strap.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> If there's ever a remake of the movie Pulp Fiction, I believe there just may be a product placement role for the Uranus MoonSwatch. And it's biodegradable just in case.


So he gets handed a couple of gears, a battery, and a velcro strap with some kernels of corn and rice husks stuck to them??


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Makes me think of post-race interviews in NASCAR when they put on a sponsor’s hat and start dropping brand names.


GF

Gotta be ready for photos:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> So he gets handed a couple of gears, a battery, and a velcro strap with some kernels of corn and rice husks stuck to them??


Worst case scenario.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Worst case scenario.


Well if 5 years in a hot, humid, bacteria laden environment doesn't cause a "biodegradable" case to, well, biodegrade, then I suspect they need to rethink their marketing terms


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Worst case scenario.


Or "zero" case scenario.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> In the older generations DJs, it was customary to have the dial changed by Rolex, they had a full catalog of DJ dials. I don't know if this rule still applies for older models, but it wouldn't hurt to ask if they can replace the dial and give you back the old one. My guess is the dial should cost around $400 plus around $600 for the service that goes with it.


I did, first there is some question about whether they would, because no one is sure if they offered a blue dial in 1985... apparently it needs to be "age appropriate." Second they definitely will NOT let me keep the old dial... I already asked... and to me that's important... Just in case stainless mid eighties datejusts become the new Panda Daytona.... lol


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pete26 said:


> Got another call today from the Rolex Boutique but this time on the Gold Coast, He told me that he has no news on the Sub-Date, but asked me when I placed the EOI, I told him in 2019 and he said that he will follow up with HQ to see if they accidentally missed me on the list. He seemed surprised that I still haven't heard anything.
> 
> He also told me that you can only have your name down for 1 watch at time. I wonder how the grey dealers get their allocations?


What is EOI?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Long live the old Airking!

Not saying the old AK is better than the new one, just because I have the old one. That would be really really really stupid.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got my doggie back!








Not sure he likes his picture.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Delawareguy said:


> What is EOI?


Expression of interest?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Long live the old Airking!
> 
> Not saying the old AK is better than the new one, just because I have the old one. That would be really really really stupid.


I've felt for some time that this version of the AK is a really nice looking watch


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Delawareguy said:


> I did, first there is some question about whether they would, *because no one is sure if they offered a blue dial in 1985*... apparently it needs to be "age appropriate." Second they definitely will NOT let me keep the old dial... I already asked... and to me that's important... Just in case stainless mid eighties datejusts become the new Panda Daytona.... lol


Yup, they did, this one is an 85 model for sale in Germany. Very nice blue by the way...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yup, they did, this one is an 85 model for sale in Germany. Very nice blue by the way...
> 
> View attachment 16543335


aha!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Heading out for a mountain bike ride with my AD... asking him if I should get another Pepsi or a Daytona next 

Romania pushed back... just like the old days, pack your sh#t then sit around waiting for the word. Good news is it's a cargo flight out of Philly so not an issue to get there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Delawareguy said:


> Godffrey
> 
> So... I'm considering having a used blue dial installed on the Datejust by a watchmaker recommended by my AD.... I've always loved the Datejust with blue... If I send to Rolex, they will A) service it (which it doesn't need) and B) keep the original dial. Apparently this guy has access to an excellent condition, appropriate blue dial and does very good work. I would retain the original silver dial so it can be made "original" again, not that stainless DJs will ever have significant value... I think it would cost $700. I put it to you Bros... what say you?


$700 seems a touch pricey but if it's worth to you, who are we to say otherwise? Then again, once that blue baby is on your wrist, you probably won't give that $700 a second thought...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Off to philly. For some cheese steak and ….


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Now in Philly


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Off to philly. For some cheese steak and ….
> View attachment 16545238





Pongster said:


> Now in Philly
> View attachment 16545505


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And i learned that cheesesteak is one word


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pongster said:


> And i learned that cheesesteak is one word


yes, where did you go?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> yes, where did you go?


Jim’s was what the fellow recommended


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Almost got me an Apple Watch but it’s always buffering


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Almost got me an Apple Watch but it’s always buffering
> View attachment 16546224
> View attachment 16546225
> View attachment 16546226
> ...


You flew all the way to Philly to get an Apple Watch?? 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is Charlie totally zonked after licking the pink lid clean. The lid is from our catnip stash; he was frantic! 😆


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More street or highway art.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

View from the front of the new apt...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is Charlie totally zonked after licking the pink lid clean. The lid is from our catnip stash; he was frantic!
> View attachment 16546375


We cat-sitted a friends cat years ago, and he found the catnip box when we were out. We came home and he was on the kitchen floor, next to a half-torn box and a pile of catnip, chhhilllllllll as could be.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Jim’s was what the fellow recommended


Pro move


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> And i learned that cheesesteak is one word


And has nothing really to do with steak. 😅


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Before workout and leaving the gym!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Off to philly. For some cheese steak and ….
> View attachment 16545238


Welcome to Pennsylvania!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> And i learned that cheesesteak is one word


Pat's or Geno's?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Jim’s was what the fellow recommended


Jim's, eh? NRA.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Jim's, eh? NRA.


They recommended another one. Steve’s. But it’s in north Philly. Didnt have time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You flew all the way to Philly to get an Apple Watch?? 😂


I flew all the way to Philly to almost get an Apple Watch look-a-like.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Last few days at the job...and it's amazing how much less stress I'm feeling. LOL.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Last few days at the job...and it's amazing how much less stress I'm feeling. LOL.


Must be a good sign bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was supposed to fly home today. But boss made me extend to shop for her. And told me to wear this.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Was supposed to fly home today. But boss made me extend to shop for her. And told me to wear this.
> View attachment 16547349


How many watches did you bring?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> How many watches did you bring?


I thought he said he'd bring just two or three, but that's obviously not the case. lol


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> How many watches did you bring?


Was planning on just bringing the Gronefeld and Habring. Became 3 when the boss mandated I bring this watch. Too much for an originally scheduled 4-day trip.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I thought he said he'd bring just two or three, but that's obviously not the case. lol


Was planning to bring two, actually brought three.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Was planning to bring two, actually brought three.


Lost track with all the pics.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> How many watches did you bring?


Thinking the same thing. Plus that particular PP is one of the last watches with which I might select as a travel watch. 








For travel my PADI Turtle is THE travel watch I use since it illustrates both the days of the week as well as the date. Plus if stolen or lost, not as big a deal…









as losing this one ^^^^^^


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Was supposed to fly home today. But boss made me extend to shop for her. And told me to wear this.
> View attachment 16547349


The boss knows how to roll.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The PP is a good travel watch in that it is light on the wrist. And sporty when needed.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> The PP is a good travel watch in that it is light on the wrist. And sporty when needed.


Plus it's "under the radar", unlike a fluted-bezel Rolex.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Plus it's "under the radar", unlike a fluted-bezel Rolex.


Been walking the streets of DC. No problem.








thinking of what to do tomorrow.

need to find a toy store.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In the 80s (°F) here in LA…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Kinda looks like a dull gold.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Been walking the streets of DC. No problem.
> 
> thinking of what to do tomorrow.
> 
> *need to find a toy store.*


Man, I haven't got a clue about toy stores here. There's shopping malls (Pentagon City seems to be pushing upscale these days) but I don't think there's an equivalent to FAO Schwarz.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Man, I haven't got a clue about toy stores here. There's shopping malls (Pentagon City seems to be pushing upscale these days) but I don't think there's an equivalent to FAO Schwarz.


Take it from a dad of two girls -- there's not much. Kinder Haus in Arlington is good for littler kids (lots of wood block toys, wooden trains, dolls, etc.) and Tysons / Montgomery Mall have Build a Bear, and American Girl in the case of Tysons. Lego in both places as well. But there's no really marquee toy store.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Kinda looks like a dull gold.


I like that a lot!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pizza night!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My office chair just broke. Really. It couldn't make it TWO more days?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Skitalets said:


> Take it from a dad of two girls -- there's not much. Kinder Haus in Arlington is good for littler kids (lots of wood block toys, wooden trains, dolls, etc.) and Tysons / Montgomery Mall have Build a Bear, and American Girl in the case of Tysons. Lego in both places as well. But there's no really marquee toy store.


I'm trying now to remember the name of a shop on Pennsylvania Ave SE. It's not too far from the Capitol, maybe around 6th St or so. If @Pongster was going to be here thru Saturday, there'd be interesting stuff to see/buy in the flea market at Eastern Market.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> My office chair just broke. Really. It couldn't make it TWO more days?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> My office chair just broke. Really. It couldn't make it TWO more days?


Translation: And don't come back!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Skitalets said:


> Take it from a dad of two girls -- there's not much. Kinder Haus in Arlington is good for littler kids (lots of wood block toys, wooden trains, dolls, etc.) and Tysons / Montgomery Mall have Build a Bear, and American Girl in the case of Tysons. Lego in both places as well. But there's no really marquee toy store.


But you can't get great Vietnamese food in Arlington!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

When Pong was talking about toy stores, I though he meant watch ADs.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> But you can't get great Vietnamese food in Arlington!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? Not Saigon Saigon in Pentagon Row?

I'm unfortunately not well-versed on what's down the road in Old Town Alexandria, though.

MrsBS's favorite Thai back in Capitol Hill was Sanphan Thai, also on Penn Ave SE. We visited often enough that the owners gifted us a decorative wooden fold-out elephant bowl.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> When Pong was talking about toy stores, I though he meant watch ADs.


I kinda thought so, too, but he's got kids, and good dads come home with presents.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Pizza night!
> View attachment 16548205












A KC institution


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> My office chair just broke. Really. It couldn't make it TWO more days?


“Standing desk” for 2 more days?


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Delawareguy said:


> But you can't get great Vietnamese food in Arlington!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arlington has Nam-Viet and Four Sisters right by that toy store. Definitely plenty of good options over there.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Thinking the same thing. Plus that particular PP is one of the last watches with which I might select as a travel watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, imagine losing a Nautilus...! 😱


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Kinda looks like a dull gold.


That looks REALLY good!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> When Pong was talking about toy stores, I though he meant watch ADs.


What changed your mind? Perhaps that IS what he meant?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> What changed your mind? Perhaps that IS what he meant?


Back home, my code name with my kids for watch store is toy store.

but i did really mean toy store. Found a few in Tysons Corner.

since DC mission failed, the boss is sending me upcountry tomorrow


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi guys!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Off to NY. Am not used to ‘merican drivers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Off to NY. Am not used to ‘merican drivers.
> View attachment 16549274


Good luck!

For NYC, we just take the bus or train. I don’t think I’ve ever driven myself there.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Off to NY. Am not used to ‘merican drivers.
> View attachment 16549274


It could be worse; you could be going to Boston.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife's idea of "take a hike"!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Somehow, i feel like a cheap replica of BSF


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Somehow, i feel like a cheap replica of BSF
> View attachment 16549858
> View attachment 16549862
> View attachment 16549863
> ...


Nope, homage is the word.
So, your photography "style" only shows when you're taking wrist shots? 🤔


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Farmers market down the street from the office!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It could be worse; you could be going to Boston.


Hey, i have fond memories of Boston


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So far my experience of both NY and DC ADs were both pleasant in that both have helpful and enthusiastic SAs. Sadly, the enthusiasm wont result to anything since nothing to sell.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> What? Not Saigon Saigon in Pentagon Row?
> 
> I'm unfortunately not well-versed on what's down the road in Old Town Alexandria, though.
> 
> MrsBS's favorite Thai back in Capitol Hill was Sanphan Thai, also on Penn Ave SE. We visited often enough that the owners gifted us a decorative wooden fold-out elephant bowl.


Ouch I meant to say "YOU CAN get great Vietnamese food in Arlington"


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mario1971 said:


> Hi guys!


mmmm pretty


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Definitely a message worth sharing, especially these days...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Last day at the Ole job. Interested to see who says what. Already gotten the cold shoulder from one of the bosses this week.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

"Donated" my airbag to a random person last night.

Talked to the police on the phone just now and they said another car on a nearby street also lost theirs. They'll send an officer to come take a look. Already filed an insurance claim.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> "Donated" my airbag to a random person last night.
> 
> Talked to the police on the phone just now and they said another car on a nearby street also lost theirs. They'll send an officer to come take a look. Already filed an insurance claim.
> 
> View attachment 16551839


That’s horrible is this a thing nowadays?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Morning all! Getting a haircut before going into work…


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> That’s horrible is this a thing nowadays?


Business as usual. New airbags are $1200 for these, and if a shop can sell a "replacement" for a couple hundred, then there's a market for stolen bags. The other car that got theirs stolen was also a Civic.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Business as usual. New airbags are $1200 for these, and if a shop can sell a "replacement" for a couple hundred, then there's a market for stolen bags. The other car that got their stolen was also a Civic.


I had no idea! That’s crazy


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> That’s horrible is this a thing nowadays?


Yep. Catalytic converters getting stolen again too. It'll get worse before it gets better, I'm afraid.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Yep. Catalytic converters getting stolen again too. It'll get worse before it gets better, I'm afraid.


_knock on wood_ The cat on mine is crammed at the front of the engine block, right between the block and the radiator, so it's pretty hard to get to.
_knock on wood again_


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Yep. Catalytic converters getting stolen again too. It'll get worse before it gets better, I'm afraid.


Yeah, last year there was a rash of catalytic converter thefts. Here there was something like 50 of them. Our dogs scared them off and they only got one pipe cut on our Honda.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

A friend of mine had her catalytic converter stolen by a celebrity.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> A friend of mine had her catalytic converter stolen by a celebrity.


Gf

I **** you not! Albeit he was a washed up celebrity.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, I spelled it with a $, but it was still censored!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Edited.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking mean!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Working from home today.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Speaking of which…


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> "Donated" my airbag to a random person last night.
> 
> Talked to the police on the phone just now and they said another car on a nearby street also lost theirs. They'll send an officer to come take a look. Already filed an insurance claim.
> 
> View attachment 16551839


Called the shop, and they confirmed that the claim came in. They didn't have a slot for me till Tuesday, but offered to put some "crash wrap" over the window for now to protect it.

So, I drove over, they put it on, and then said, "ya know, we'll take pictures now, and work on the estimate this weekend, and call you on Monday", so I probably won't have to drive back there on Tuesday.

So, it's all set for now. This wrap stuff is way better than painter's tape and garbage bags.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Looking mean!


Gotta love them carbon front splitters!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of which…


Calling yourself a T.W.A.T. wouldn't mitigate the fact that your WUS nickname is "flipper"!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> _knock on wood_ The cat on mine is crammed at the front of the engine block, right between the block and the radiator, so it's pretty hard to get to.
> _knock on wood again_





ithardin said:


> Yeah, last year there was a rash of catalytic converter thefts. Here there was something like 50 of them. Our dogs scared them off and they only got one pipe cut on our Honda.


I just couldn't imagine living in a place where a man's catalytic converter is no longer safe...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Gotta love them carbon front splitters!


Absolutely!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's one fine day here in Hong Kong.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> It's one fine day here in Hong Kong.
> View attachment 16553705
> 
> View attachment 16553708


Not a fan of rubber on Rolexes, but this combo of yours on this Tudor looks fantastic! Big like!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Not a fan of rubber on Rolexes, but this combo of yours on this Tudor looks fantastic! Big like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> A friend of mine had her catalytic converter stolen by a celebrity.


Godfrey, given that there was so much interest! 

The guy who stole (or got caught trying to steal) my friend’s cat was Steve Fonyo, the guy who ran across Canada at age 19 to raise $millions for cancer research after Terry Fox succumbed to cancer during his Marathon of Hope.

He later ran across the UK for the same purpose.

He was the youngest recipient of the Order of Canada and was a national hero for a while. Had streets and a beach named after him.

He later suffered from depression and had many scuffles with the law, traumatic brain injury, and other misfortunes.

Then his Order of Canada was revoked. Which was unfortunate.

Terry Fox’s legacy is untarnished. There are annual Terry Fox Runs that happen all over the country, but no such legacy for Fonyo.

Not just because he stole a cat though.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I just couldn't imagine living in a place where a man's catalytic converter is no longer safe...


One of the reasons I took the new job, Its 99.8% remote and the only requirement is that I live within 90 miles of the Kansas City metro, Sooo, we're already looking at land


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I just couldn't imagine living in a place where a man's catalytic converter is no longer safe...


What is safe or not is a fluid category, that ebbs and flows with rates of poverty, drug-addiction and the like. Unfortunately.

Visible spare change in cars is a bad idea in the Downtown Eastside of Vancouver.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> What is safe or not is a fluid category, that ebbs and flows with rates of poverty, drug-addiction and the like. Unfortunately.
> 
> Visible spare change in cars is a bad idea in the Downtown Eastside of Vancouver.


Never a good idea to leave any valuables visible in the car, regardless of the neighborhood.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Reposting a suggestion I made on another thread for your amusement here:

Shouldn't we just make a new Forum at this point?

www.SwatchUSeek.com

Why heal the divide when you can completely fracture it?​


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Je (age 5) said he liked "the red, white, & blue one" so I let him wear it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Je (age 5) said he liked "the red, white, & blue one" so I let him wear it.
> View attachment 16554912


Does he understand the difference between letting him wear it and letting him have it?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I just couldn't imagine living in a place where a man's catalytic converter is no longer safe...


OTOH, I've heard of other places where the _owners_ cut the cats out and sell them for the precious metals inside. Then they wonder why the air quality is horrible in the city.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Does he understand the difference between letting him wear it and letting him have it?


He does! I just put him to bed and he gave it back. I love that there were enough holes in the nato for him to actually be able to wear it. 

I guess I just figured out what he's getting for his birthday in August! Blue Duro on a red, white. & blue nato!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> He does! I just put him to bed and he gave it back. I love that there were enough holes in the nato for him to actually be able to wear it.
> 
> I guess I just figured out what he's getting for his birthday in August! Blue Duro on a red, white. & blue nato!


Cool that the nato fits! I looked at the picture again and noticed it was an Invicta. Maybe you should give it to him! 

Kidding!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Doggy said “Wear the Sub”.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Doggy said “Wear the Sub”.


Dogs know.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Cool that the nato fits! I looked at the picture again and noticed it was an Invicta. Maybe you should give it to him!
> 
> Kidding!


I would...but Mrs ithardin gave it to me our first Christmas after getting married. 4 years married and she STILL eye rolls when I talk watches


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Je (age 5) said he liked "the red, white, & blue one" so I let him wear it.
> View attachment 16554912


Wearing his MoonSwatch shirt, eh?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> OTOH, I've heard of other places where the _owners_ cut the cats out and sell them for the precious metals inside. Then they wonder why the air quality is horrible in the city.


I could be wrong but I thought the point of cutting out the cat was to decrease the back pressure at the exhaust manifold for a slightly higher engine output? How much is that platinum worth, in the grand scheme of things, is minimal to say the least.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I could be wrong but I thought the point of cutting out the cat was to decrease the back pressure at the exhaust manifold for a slightly higher engine output? How much is that platinum worth, in the grand scheme of things, is minimal to say the least.


Well, yeah, that’s another reason (called a “race pipe”).

Not the story my sister-in-law told me a couple years ago, but same idea: Catalytic platinum is big business now - Zenger News

And the prices of the metals are mentioned here: Metals inside catalytic converters, literally worth more than gold these days, have thieves targeting vehicles in Naperville

“The price of those metals has skyrocketed in the last three years, making catalytic converters hot commodities.

“Palladium, which was $1,000 an ounce in 2018, is now about $2,900. Rhodium shot up more than sixfold, going from $4,000 an ounce in 2018 to about $25,000 this week.

“By comparison, gold prices this month are about $1,800 an ounce.”


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, yeah, that’s another reason (called a “race pipe”).
> 
> Not the story my sister-in-law told me a couple years ago, but same idea: Catalytic platinum is big business now - Zenger News
> 
> ...


Yes, there is about 3 to 7 grams of platinum in a catalytic converter, that amounts to what, $100 to $210 worth of platinum? 
Plus 2 to 7g of palladium, or about $156 to $548, depending on model.
And Rhodium, 1 to 2g, or about $610 to $1220.

So that's about $1,000's worth of metal minimum in any given catalytic converter. 

I have a business proposal for you BSi...😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Put something on holds with Topper til Wednesday or Thursday. Great pre-owned deal, and I have a 2 week return window if I don't like it. I've already disclosed that I haven't been able to find the watch in the metal at a dealer to check it out beyond photos, and now it looks like it'll be discontinued if it isn't already.

Let's see about a hint...The interhorn width is 23mm regardless of where in the world one wears it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, there is about 3 to 7 grams of platinum in a catalytic converter, that amounts to what, $100 to $210 worth of platinum?
> Plus 2 to 7g of palladium, or about $156 to $548, depending on model.
> And Rhodium, 1 to 2g, or about $610 to $1220.
> 
> ...


For a few minutes of sawing a pipe, that’s a lot of money when you’re broke af.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Put something on holds with Topper til Wednesday or Thursday. Great pre-owned deal, and I have a 2 week return window if I don't like it. I've already disclosed that I haven't been able to find the watch in the metal at a dealer to check it out beyond photos, and now it looks like it'll be discontinued if it isn't already.
> 
> Let's see about a hint...The interhorn width is 23mm regardless of where in the world one wears it.


Discontinued? Milgauss? But I don’t know the lug width.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Back home


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Put something on holds with Topper til Wednesday or Thursday. Great pre-owned deal, and I have a 2 week return window if I don't like it. I've already disclosed that I haven't been able to find the watch in the metal at a dealer to check it out beyond photos, and now it looks like it'll be discontinued if it isn't already.
> 
> Let's see about a hint...The interhorn width is 23mm regardless of where in the world one wears it.


The only 23mm strap watch I know of is the BPFF but it’s not discontinued, not that I know of anyway..


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> For a few minutes of sawing a pipe, that’s a lot of money when you’re broke af.


Apparently it's a huge thing in Philly now... along with mugging Rolex wearers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> Apparently it's a huge thing in Philly now... along with mugging Rolex wearers.


Good thing i wasnt wearing a rolex (or a catalytic converter) during my short time in Philly


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I was practicing focusing on the wrong subject. I think my results is pretty good. What do you think Pong?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I was practicing focusing on the wrong subject. I think my results is pretty good. What do you think Pong?


Perfect bro


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Wearing his MoonSwatch shirt, eh?


This kid LOVES space and wants to be an astronaut. AND the first thing he asked this morning when he got up was "Hey, can I wear your watch again?" He's pretending that turning the bezel lets him choose different superpowers.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> This kid LOVES space and wants to be an astronaut. AND the first thing he asked this morning when he got up was "Hey, can I wear your watch again?" He's pretending that turning the bezel lets him choose different superpowers.


I think your wife will forgive you if you give him the watch.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Apparently everyone's pregnant wife is craving Whataburger this afternoon.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Doggy said “Wear the Sub”.


Where do all you guys get your fancy shirts??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where do all you guys get your fancy shirts??


From the fancy shirts store? But there’s a waitlist


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where do all you guys get your fancy shirts??


Well, various places. This one is a Matinique shirt which I purchased at the Hill’s of Kerrisdale store in Vancouver.

I’m sure you wanted that specific info.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, various places. This one is a Matinique shirt which I purchased at the Hill’s of Kerrisdale store in Vancouver.
> 
> I’m sure you wanted that specific info.


Matinique (matinik) here is colloquial for ladies’ man.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Matinique (matinik) here is colloquial for ladies’ man.


That works!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where do all you guys get your fancy shirts??


Every time I see one of these shirts, I think James May is here.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pongster said:


> From the fancy shirts store? But there’s a waitlist


Check out the gray market 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Shade - sun - lume!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> Check out the gray market
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not as colorful


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

For all you Drive to Survive fans:






Loved this! Especially the Sainz and Ricciardo bits.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I watched it again. I think the Raikkonen and Verstappen bits might be the best.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Grandma wearing her new frock. Very bright, eh?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

New gig starts TODAY!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

On a short vacation.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wearing this until I receive my new incoming later this afternoon.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> New gig starts TODAY!


Hence no wrist shot? 😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This just came in. The watch is 4 months old. Comes with unworn bracelet and was on this faux stingray which is alright I guess.

What do you guys think of this particular strap?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice search


Sappie66 said:


> This just came in. The watch is 4 months old. Comes with unworn bracelet and was on this faux stingray which is alright I guess.
> 
> *What do you guys think of this particular strap?*


Nice watch? 😏
To be fair, stingray is not my thing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> This just came in. The watch is 4 months old. Comes with unworn bracelet and was on this faux stingray which is alright I guess.
> 
> What do you guys think of this particular strap?


Aside from the stitching, I could swear I've seen this combo before on WUS.

It's... eh, I dunno. I never really liked how stingray looked anyway, so maybe I'm not a fair judge of the combo.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had to grab new springbars from the boutique because the crappy ones on it were too thin — made the endlinks rattle.

Grabbed a new Nato while I was there:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, don’t like that particular stingray much.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

While at the O Boutique today, I tried on a Ploprof for sh*** and giggles.
























The straight on shot looks good. No lugs so it works. The thickness however is another story.

That said, it could work if you are so inclined. Hear that Bro Dick?!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> This just came in. The watch is 4 months old. Comes with unworn bracelet and was on this faux stingray which is alright I guess.
> 
> What do you guys think of this particular strap?


I think the strap actually looks kinda cool, but I prefer on OEM rubber or steel bracelet


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Hence no wrist shot? 😂












Went with the Ole reliable Duro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> While at the O Boutique today, I tried on a Ploprof for sh*** and giggles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they say the Black Bay Pro is thick...🤦🏻
And no bro Sap, that's not a looks good scenario at all. I still think only @Simon can really carry the PloPlof.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Had to grab new springbars from the boutique because the crappy ones on it were too thin — made the endlinks rattle.
> 
> Grabbed a new Nato while I was there:


And curved spring bars for the NATO too?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> And they say the Black Bay Pro is thick...🤦🏻
> And no bro Sap, that's not a looks good scenario at all.* I still think only @Simon can really carry the PloPlof.*


Amen


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> And they say the Black Bay Pro is thick...🤦🏻
> And no bro Sap, that's not a looks good scenario at all. I still think only @Simon can really carry the PloPlof.


Its very heavy on bracelet - and will never be anything but massive - but its meant to be - and way cool
here's mine and my son wearing his graduation gift, SLA025


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> And curved spring bars for the NATO too?


No need for curves. Said no guy ever!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Enjoying this brandless dial. I think i have a couple more without brands on the dial.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> And they say the Black Bay Pro is thick...
> And no bro Sap, that's not a looks good scenario at all. I still think only @Simon can really carry the PloPlof.


I think DaveandStu and Bro Al could do it too, but yes, Simon is the man!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the Omega Natos!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bought the same one previously for my lady. Looks great on her Snoopy:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I think DaveandStu and Bro Al could do it too, but yes, Simon is the man!


Amen to that as well


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Oops, wrong thread 😅


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Amen to that as well


Si...absolutely rocks the Ploie!!
Made for him that 1200..
Big wrist and big heart..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Si...absolutely rocks the Ploie!!
> Made for him that 1200..
> Big wrist and big heart..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Pearler i would say Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Pearler i would say Dave


Aye..Aye..Pong!!
Spot on mate


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Springtime!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Such a crisp look on the Nato.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> I think DaveandStu and Bro Al could do it too, but yes, Simon is the man!


they could - proud to be in their wrist company 
and @DaveandStu has 2 original ploprofs and forearms to wear em - both of which I envy
Dave, like me was a rechtub - he became a successful businessman and I get to bless people for a living


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Here's your daily dose of cuteness!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

My sleeping Chihuahua dog's name is Emico.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> My sleeping Chihuahua dog's name is Emico.
> View attachment 16561621


Is that a 36 or 41, btw?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that a 36 or 41, btw?


It is 41mm. The 36mm version has no Arabic markers on the indices every 5 minutes.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Doggy said “Wear the Sub”.


This shirt is awesome. I sincerely envy you!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Bought the same one previously for my lady. Looks great on her Snoopy:


The NATOs are great quality!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> This shirt is awesome. I sincerely envy you!


You have a nice selection of shirts as well, bro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s easier to get nice shirts than Rolexes.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s easier to get nice shirts than Rolexes.


Is there a shirt brand with scarcity marketing cred equal to the crown?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Is there a shirt brand with scarcity marketing cred equal to the crown?


Don’t know. And I would NOT be in their target market.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Don’t know. And I would NOT be in their target market.


I no longer wear anything with a collar, simply because I don’t have to. 😎 But Sappie, you’re still fashion-tuned and concerning shirt photos - where is @Panerol Forte these days?? I think he would normally weigh in-


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> It is 41mm. The 36mm version has no Arabic markers on the indices every 5 minutes.


Oh yeah, I remember now — and the 36 used to have tiny Roman numerals instead.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> You have a nice selection of shirts as well, bro


I know that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

A souvenir from my recent trip


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

One of my other brandless dials


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I've now got TWO watches arriving from California by the end of the week. Same model from different dealers. One black and one silver to compare. Both dealers know me, and they've been told the odds of keeping either is 50% or less. It's a recently discontinued item that I've been wanting to check out but have never found in a store, so it's now or never. This is where having great relationships with various dealers really pays off because I may not keep any of them if I don't like.

One arrives tomorrow; the other Friday...stay tuned.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Skipped breakfast today, so now having spicy California roll for a 10am snack.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Well, I've now got TWO watches arriving from California by the end of the week. Same model from different dealers. One black and one silver to compare. Both dealers know me, and they've been told the odds of keeping either is 50% or less. It's a recently discontinued item that I've been wanting to check out but have never found in a store, so it's now or never. This is where having great relationships with various dealers really pays off because I may not keep any of them if I don't like.
> 
> One arrives tomorrow; the other Friday...stay tuned.


2 Airkings?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I know that.
> View attachment 16562457
> View attachment 16562458
> View attachment 16562460
> ...


The true definition of "show hand"! 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> 2 Airkings?


One black and one white bro 😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> One black and one white bro


#neverreadproperly


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> The true definition of "show hand"! 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


Or the daument “shirt edition”


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> #neverreadproperly


It’s ok bro. It is rare that things are black and white.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> It’s ok bro. It is rare that things are black and white.


50 shades of grey?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Lunchtime bros!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lunchtime bros!


GF - lunch


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Here's a new photo option, for me anyway.

Same watch both in and out of focus so something for everyone here on OoO!












And...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> GF - lunch


You know that the California/sushi roll is technically not of Japanese origin right?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Here's a new photo option, for me anyway.
> 
> Same watch both in and out of focus so something for everyone here on OoO!
> 
> ...


Technically, the mirror reflection cannot be called "In focus" because it's actually two reflections. One from the surface of the glass itself and one from the coated glass surface down under, so basically a double image.

Hence, both are "out of focus".


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You know that the California/sushi roll is technically not of Japanese origin right?


Dang, chef nozawa lying! 

I actually did not know that. Hand rolls either? Or just cut rolls?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> You know that the California/sushi roll is technically not of Japanese origin right?


I figure that the California roll wasn’t a Japanese sushi “recipe” — but I wouldn’t have guessed that it came from Canuckistan. 



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_roll


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I figure that the California roll wasn’t a Japanese sushi “recipe” — but I wouldn’t have guessed that it came from Canuckistan.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_roll


And the fact that it is “inside-out” is another abomination, which defeats the original purpose of the seaweed wrap — so you can eat sushi without getting your fingers sticky. 

“Because American customers would peel it off” haha.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ithardin said:


> My office chair just broke. Really. It couldn't make it TWO more days?


You will have to stand for the next couple of days.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Dang, chef nozawa lying!
> 
> I actually did not know that. Hand rolls either? Or just cut rolls?


Not sure. Fact is, rolls were definitely invented for "easy eating' without having to use chopsticks. But as to the whom or when it's never properly documented. Most would point to the 18th century for the invention of rolls.

One of the reasons I came across most often is that rolls and hand rolls were thought up by gamblers to facilitate easy pick up without chopsticks so that they can have a bite while continue gambling. Makes sense. The seaweed prevents sticky fingers so there wouldn't be rice on everything like gambling tiles and whatnots, and can vary in size* so you can eat all you want to your hearts' content while gambling away.

To this day this tradition continues in the form of Futomaki and Makisushi, among others.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> You will have to stand for the next couple of days.


Quite sure he's sitting at his job these days, since he already started at his new gig.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Back on the bracelet. Doggy likes it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Back on the bracelet. Doggy likes it.


Were you holding a treat? 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Okay just WTH is wrong with people? $2.9m for an NFT for the first tweet? Seriously...








Jack Dorsey's $2.9M NFT Tweet Auctioned. The Top Bid? $280


The seller was after $50 million. After initially hitting a top bid of $280, the auction was extended past its deadline.




www.cnet.com




And judging from the bids he got, some people do have more sense than others.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A nice light lunch...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> 2 Airkings?


Not Rolex, but the Air part applies. At least three clues below. 



King_Neptune said:


> Put something on holds with Topper til Wednesday or Thursday. Great pre-owned deal, and I have a 2 week return window if I don't like it. I've already disclosed that I haven't been able to find the watch in the metal at a dealer to check it out beyond photos, and now it looks like it'll be discontinued if it isn't already.
> 
> Let's see about a hint...The interhorn width is 23mm regardless of where in the world one wears it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

another brandless dial


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Not Rolex, but the Air part applies. At least three clues below.


Glycine Airman?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Glycine Airman?


 Sorry, but some versions are quite nice indeed.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Sorry, but some versions are quite nice indeed.


Blancpain Air Command?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Blancpain Air Command?


No, but definitely another great answer.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> No, but definitely another great answer.


Breitling Navitimer?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Breitling Navitimer?


Already have one,









but you're on track.

I do, however have a bracelet coming in soon for it though as I work on completing the collection.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Already have one,
> View attachment 16564821
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey.

Hint: It would have been perfect for @Pongster 's trip last week.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Hint: It would have been perfect for @Pongster 's trip last week.


Rolex Sky Dweller...because I want to see pictures of Sky Dwellers


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> Rolex Sky Dweller...because I want to see pictures of Sky Dwellers


Sky Dweller is ultra cool and I could've had one at msrp, but I decided to pass for various reasons. One of which was that the dealer sounded like he STRONGLY preffered I keep it at least 1.5 to 2 decades. I wasn't interested to do that due to it's 42mm size at my age. Nor did I want to nix future opportunities by not respecting his wishes at the time


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Off to the desert and maybe some hills for a while (might search for @JustAbe).

Happy Easter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Off to the desert and maybe some hills for a while (might search for @JustAbe).
> 
> Happy Easter
> 
> View attachment 16564956


Fify.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Already have one,
> View attachment 16564821
> 
> 
> ...


Bremont Airco?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Hint: It would have been perfect for @Pongster 's trip last week.


A gorgeous and kind female companion?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Off to the desert and maybe some hills for a while (might search for @JustAbe).
> 
> Happy Easter
> 
> View attachment 16564956


Going to UAE?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Fify.
> View attachment 16565152


Are those hills?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Are those hills?


A little thick for some, but still within range.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Bremont Airco


Not Bromine either.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Are those hills?


Hills and valleys


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Hills and valleys


Creek somewhere?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Not Bromine either.


Omega PO GMT?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Going to UAE?


Probably not that far - starting in the Mojave then up in the Sierra Nevada. We always begin with a partial schedule but remain “open-ended.”

Oh - oh.. 👹


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Probably not that far - starting in the Mojave then up in the Sierra Nevada. We always begin with a partial schedule but remain “open-ended.”
> 
> Oh - oh.. 👹


Abe relocated to the US?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Omega PO GMT?


Not Omega at all, but Omega does make this complication too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Not Omega at all, but Omega does make this complication too.


Grand Seiko GMT?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Grand Seiko GMT?


No and No.

Not this.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Abe relocated to the US?


I doubt it but, the guy is pretty mobile 😎 His daily watch photos were a great and very-missed daily treat.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> No and No.
> 
> Not this.


Oris ProPilot?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Oris ProPilot?


This one arrives later today.








The other arrives tomorrow. Again, may not keep though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> A gorgeous and kind female companion?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> No and No.
> 
> Not this.













Might switch back to bracelet soon … just wish it were easier to change like my Panerai…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wear your wordltimer day today?









i would still have preferred a gorgeous and kind female companion


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Or wait, is that what happened?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Wear your wordltimer day today?
> View attachment 16565696
> 
> 
> i would still have preferred a gorgeous and kind female companion


Polar projection, or location-centered?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Wear your wordltimer day today?
> View attachment 16565696
> 
> 
> i would still have preferred a gorgeous and kind female companion


World timer Wed, er Thursday.😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> World timer Wed, er Thursday.😅


It's always 5 o'clock Wednesday somewhere!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> View attachment 16565472


Are you lending her out?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I unboxed the Breitling with the black dial. So far it's really, really nice. Too bad it looks so flat in the photos. I could see me keeping it if it runs well and fits me well. We'll see. Pics will be added when it's time for that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Local cyclist was killed by a car today. I knew him. 









Delta Police investigating fatal cycling incident


Delta Police are at the scene late Thursday afternoon investigating a fatal cycling incident in Tsawwassen.




www.delta-optimist.com





Cycled with him many times. Strong rider, nice guy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

He’s third from the left in this photo:








RIP Mike


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Local cyclist was killed by a car today. I knew him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss, bro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> He’s third from the left in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIP accident or negligent car? So many motorcyclists and bicyclists in CA, I always do my best to move over or give the right of way!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> RIP accident or negligent car? So many motorcyclists and bicyclists in CA, I always do my best to move over or give the right of way!


Negligent bus.

Mike riding a little ahead of 2 other riders. They had a green light. A little transit bus (not a full-sized bus) turned right, right into Mike’s path. Mike slammed into the side of the bus at around 40kph. Unconscious. Never woke up.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Negligent bus.
> 
> Mike riding a little ahead of 2 other riders. They had a green light. A little transit bus (not a full-sized bus) turned right, right into Mike’s path. Mike slammed into the side of the bus at around 40kph. Unconscious. Never woke up.


Very sad story. Sorry about this.😞🙏


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Negligent bus.
> 
> Mike riding a little ahead of 2 other riders. They had a green light. A little transit bus (not a full-sized bus) turned right, right into Mike’s path. Mike slammed into the side of the bus at around 40kph. Unconscious. Never woke up.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

My weekend amusement


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Jackie Robinson Day, guys!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16567361
> 
> My weekend amusement


Godfrey.

I think it'll have to be black if I keep one. The silvertone isn't speaking to me at this point.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> I think it'll have to be black if I keep one. The silvertone isn't speaking to me at this point.


I agree!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Negligent bus.
> 
> Mike riding a little ahead of 2 other riders. They had a green light. A little transit bus (not a full-sized bus) turned right, right into Mike’s path. Mike slammed into the side of the bus at around 40kph. Unconscious. Never woke up.


So sorry to hear that


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

ithardin said:


> This kid LOVES space and wants to be an astronaut. AND the first thing he asked this morning when he got up was "Hey, can I wear your watch again?" He's pretending that * turning the bezel lets him choose different superpowers* .


That's the Ben10 watch!

Or if you are an old school comic fan, "Dial H for hero"


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> This just came in. The watch is 4 months old. Comes with unworn bracelet and was on this faux stingray which is alright I guess.
> 
> What do you guys think of this particular strap?


Welcome back! You had one of these before, yes?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> RIP accident or negligent car? So many motorcyclists and bicyclists in CA, I always do my best to move over or give the right of way!


I got rearended a few weeks ago. And when i opened my door to check what happened, my door bumped a motorcycle.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> I think it'll have to be black if I keep one. The silvertone isn't speaking to me at this point.


I concur


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> That's the Ben10 watch!
> 
> Or if you are an old school comic fan, "Dial H for hero"


My two boys have a few of those. Apparently, each is different.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> He’s third from the left in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can’t like to hear that news.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Welcome back! You had one of these before, yes?


Yes. Reluctantly traded it away + cash for a bicycle. But had to get it again.

This was the bike:
































Cipollini Dolomia


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I got rearended a few weeks ago. And when i opened my door to check what happened, my door bumped a motorcycle.


Oh. So what happened? Door and motorcyclist okay?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh. So what happened? Door and motorcyclist okay?


Motorcyclist OK. There was very minor damage to the door. But it was my fault. Last clear chance. Even if motorcyclist was wrong to be in my lane, i should have been careful opening my door.

Curiously enough, no visible damage to my rear end. But the front bumper of the car that hit me got lodged into his car.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Motorcyclist OK. There was very minor damage to the door. But it was my fault. Last clear chance. Even if motorcyclist was wrong to be in my lane, i should have been careful opening my door.
> 
> Curiously enough, no visible damage to my rear end. But the front bumper of the car that hit me got lodged into his car.


Glad you are all okay. And glad your car okay too!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I got rearended a few weeks ago. And when i opened my door to check what happened, my door bumped a motorcycle.


That’s always scary. Sometimes it’s also nearly impossible to see when they are behind you, especially if you’re stopped. It’s the difference in speed that causes issues too - like if you’re making a (legal) lane change, but in traffic going slowly), and a motorcycle is zipping through the lanes going double everyone else’s speed


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was at dinner with a watch enthusiast last night. He said how outrageous the price of the OP Tiffany is. I didnt quite absorb it then. Now, i just saw an ad here in WUS for it. USD40K. WTF? That’s the price of an all gold rolex.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

First week at the new at-home gig. Its been a great experience so far. Initial training is 6 weeks. There's about 30 in our cohort and a lot of our training in via zoom and in break out groups. Fantastic group of people...3 of us are in Missouri. After initial training we've got another month of specialty training for our job group. 

The rest of my tech arrived yesterday so I'll be setting up this weekend.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> First week at the new at-home gig. Its been a great experience so far. Initial training is 6 weeks. There's about 30 in our cohort and a lot of our training in via zoom and in break out groups. Fantastic group of people...3 of us are in Missouri. After initial training we've got another month of specialty training for our job group.
> 
> The rest of my tech arrived yesterday so I'll be setting up this weekend.


Good luck bro. I also met up with a friend in Manhattan who enjoys his work from home set-up. 

as for me, am just not sure if a permanent work from home set-up works best for me.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Good luck bro. I also met up with a friend in Manhattan who enjoys his work from home set-up.
> 
> as for me, am just not sure if a permanent work from home set-up works best for me.


Its step one in the master plan. We want to eventually move out into the country and working from home removes the commute from the equation.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Local cyclist was killed by a car today. I knew him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your lose. 😟


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Negligent bus.
> 
> Mike riding a little ahead of 2 other riders. They had a green light. A little transit bus (not a full-sized bus) turned right, right into Mike’s path. Mike slammed into the side of the bus at around 40kph. Unconscious. Never woke up.


"Professional drivers", in my experience, are the least professional and courteous drives on the road.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> I think it'll have to be black if I keep one. The silvertone isn't speaking to me at this point.


Ditto


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Negligent bus.
> 
> Mike riding a little ahead of 2 other riders. They had a green light. A little transit bus (not a full-sized bus) turned right, right into Mike’s path. Mike slammed into the side of the bus at around 40kph. Unconscious. Never woke up.


Damn. So sorry


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> First week at the new at-home gig. Its been a great experience so far. Initial training is 6 weeks. There's about 30 in our cohort and a lot of our training in via zoom and in break out groups. Fantastic group of people...3 of us are in Missouri. After initial training we've got another month of specialty training for our job group.
> 
> The rest of my tech arrived yesterday so I'll be setting up this weekend.


Enjoy. I’ve been working from home for 4.5 years. It was a little lonely for the first 6 months. I missed being around people and all the water-cooler conversations. However, it’s awesome, now. I predict you’re gonna love it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

For Passover dinner


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

My mom turns 83 today, so we're having one big family dinner tonight, a traditional red sauce Italian pasta and meal, and another leg of lamb, etc. for Easter tomorrow.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> My mom turns 83 today, so we're having one big family dinner tonight, a traditional red sauce Italian pasta and meat meal, and another leg of lamb, etc. for Easter tomorrow.


Happiest of Birthday wishes to your MOM!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's that time of year...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> My mom turns 83 today, so we're having one big family dinner tonight, a traditional red sauce Italian pasta and meat meal, and another leg of lamb, etc. for Easter tomorrow.


Big Happy Birthday to Mom Neptune!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

On the rare days that Union Square Park is empty...








The green part of the park is to the left of the pic...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's that time of year...
> View attachment 16569286
> 
> View attachment 16569287
> ...


Did my flower buyin' yesterday!👍


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Japanese and Jewish. Both start with a J?


To be fair, I don't think they are mutually exclusive


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Getting more used to the silvertone. It's not horrible.

It's all about texture and light play on this dial, so it'll probably take several days to form an opinion. Not sure how it'll look on a bracelet though.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Teeing off!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Teeing off!


Fore!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Getting more used to the silvertone. It's not horrible.
> 
> It's all about texture and light play on this dial, so it'll probably take several days to form an opinion. Not sure how it'll look on a bracelet though.
> View attachment 16569363


At least your worldtimer is useful. In my Breitling worldtimer, the names of the places are on the caseback.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> At least your worldtimer is useful. In my Breitling worldtimer, the names of the places are on the caseback.


Yours is a Navitimer World, right? I had one several years back. I believe World is just a (catalog) model name. I don't think Breitling made it to be anything more than a GMT (chrono). Ymmv.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Yours is a Navitimer World, right? I had one several years back. I believe World is just a (catalog) model name. I don't think Breitling made it to be anything more than a GMT (chrono). Ymmv.


yes it is bro. If am not mistaken the complete name was Breitling Navitimer World GMT.

got it on the bracelet (because of the rule of thumb to get the bracelet version and just buy the strap separately). But i keep it on an OEM blue leather strap.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> yes it is bro. If am not mistaken the complete name was Breitling Navitimer World GMT.
> 
> got it on the bracelet (because of the rule of thumb to get the bracelet version and just buy the strap separately). But i keep it on an OEM blue leather strap.


I don't care what anyone says, Breitling straps are outstanding.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Breitling straps are outstanding.


I fully agree. I havent put back the bracelet ever since i put it on the strap. Also ordered a deployant buckle for the strap.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> I fully agree. I havent put back the bracelet ever since i put it on the strap. Also ordered a deployant buckle for the strap.


I've got one croco strap, one deployment buckle for it, and one Navitimer B01 bracelet arriving in a few weeks.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

deleted


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I can tell my dog anything, even in the middle of the night after 4 glasses of whiskey.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I can tell my dog anything, even in the middle of the night after 4 glasses of whiskey.
> View attachment 16570487


What do you guys normally talk about? Does he give you advice on women?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Mogę powiedzieć mojemu psu wszystko, nawet w środku nocy po 4 szklankach whisky.


Sappie66 said:


> What do you guys normally talk about? Does he give you advice on women?


Perfect system - I speak and she listens.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Negligent bus.
> 
> Mike riding a little ahead of 2 other riders. They had a green light. A little transit bus (not a full-sized bus) turned right, right into Mike’s path. Mike slammed into the side of the bus at around 40kph. Unconscious. Never woke up.


S,

My sincerest condolences.

Road biking has been a compromised sport for many years due to traffic growth, but so rewarding when it works. The impatience and inattentive nature of today’s populous has definitely raised the stakes.

You clearly had a connection, here. Take a break, incorporate the peer group, live on. You know the drill-


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Circuitous route to the Mojave: “Pink Moon” rise over New Mexico:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Negligent bus.
> 
> Mike riding a little ahead of 2 other riders. They had a green light. A little transit bus (not a full-sized bus) turned right, right into Mike’s path. Mike slammed into the side of the bus at around 40kph. Unconscious. Never woke up.


Truly sucks. Biking is one of those things where if we do it long enough, we will know someone who gets hit. You guys go out for a ride and speak well of him.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Anyone else watching the USFL game?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Anyone else watching the USFL game?


MrsBS is taking a nap and I’m catching up on Professor Kim’s most recent Asian Boss interview.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Went to see the Los Angeles Giltinis (pro rugby team) at the Coliseum today with a group of 10 of us.

Low key fun!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Easter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> Happy Easter
> View attachment 16571061


Happy Easter Si, to you and all the OOO brothers.

P.S.: this Ploprof was truely made for you, it looks great on you


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On the rare days that Union Square Park is empty...
> View attachment 16569291
> 
> The green part of the park is to the left of the pic...


Gf

The other end of the park...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Random.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anniversary dinner place.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Went to see the Los Angeles Giltinis (pro rugby team) at the Coliseum today with a group of 10 of us.
> 
> Low key fun!


Now _that _is a proper sized beer!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Someone want to explain this guy's art to me?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This seems like a perfect dress for Easter Sunday.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Happy Easter Si, to you and all the OOO brothers.
> 
> P.S.: this Ploprof was truely made for you, it looks great on you


Thankyou brother - wishing you Happy Easter and the best days ahead


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This seems like a perfect dress for Easter Sunday.
> View attachment 16571416


Gf.

Some flowers wouldn't hurt either...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Happy Easter PF, Si, and everyone!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Happy Easter PF, Si, and everyone!


Happy Easter my brothers of OoO!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Did someone take Jenna's Easter eggs?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Now _that _is a proper sized beer!


That’s for sure! 

It’s funny though, the team owner (Gilchrist) is Australian and he’s trademarked all of these random cocktail names (Giltini, Gilgroni, etc.) and also has a team in Austin (the Austin Gilgronis), but the Gilly’s beer is an “American” lager…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Happy Easter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sold the CR-V, they're picking it up tomorrow. It was a great car for us but it had 175K miles on it and it was starting to show signs that something big was about to break on it. And since I'm working remote I don't "need" a car. 

So of course I'm already looking at replacements...LOL.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Happy Easter PF, Si, and everyone!


Oh, that's today?

Good thing we got our grocery shopping done before church let out.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Did someone take Jenna's Easter eggs?
> View attachment 16572213


No kidding, its like she wants us to like her for her mind or something


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Seeing Harry Potter!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Seeing Harry Potter!


That's the nicest second-run dollar theater I've seen yet.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Seeing Harry Potter!


Bro Delco is probably super jealous, IIRC he was a bit Potter (pot??) head but now he's gotta deal with trust worthy babysitters and such.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Random.
> View attachment 16571271


Neat! 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Later to the party, but happy Easter to everyone 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bumped into my brother. So impromptu lunch before court appearance.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That's the nicest second-run dollar theater I've seen yet.


Second-run dollar?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Bro Delco is probably super jealous, IIRC he was a bit Potter (pot??) head but now he's gotta deal with trust worthy babysitters and such.


Yes, he and his wife have matching Deathly Hallows tattoos.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Got the call ….

for my Tudor nato strap. Hehe.

but instead of going today, decided drop by tom and have them change it.

so last day on bracelet today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Second-run dollar?


Remember when there was a low-priced tier of theaters which played movies well after their first run, and sold tickets for just a dollar?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

On hols post easter - this with me


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A nice sunny day in NYC.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Haven't seen Tiffany in a while...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Remember when there was a low-priced tier of theaters which played movies well after their first run, and sold tickets for just a dollar?


Maybe I’m too young? 

And I don’t think this is that. Not part of a big movie theater complex that has multiple screens, but the “premier” theater in Westwood near UCLA

(Edited for typo)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maybe I’m too young?


oh dammit lol


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I remember “$2.50 Tuesdays”.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I remember “$2.50 Tuesdays”.


Or "nickel night" -- but that was a different kind of "show"


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I remember “$2.50 Tuesdays”.


I remember the "Rush Hour Show" that was always cheaper


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Been fun here in WUS past few days. But one of the fun threads got locked. Another got deleted altogether. Not sure what the criteria is for just locking and outright deletion.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maybe I’m too young?
> 
> And I don’t think this is that. Not part of a big movie theater complex that has multiple screens, but the “premier” theater in Westwood near UCLA
> 
> (Edited for typo)


When I was much much younger, spent tons of Friday and Saturday nights in Westwood. Tons of UCLA eye candy too...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Working throughout Easter weekend. Nine day trial starting tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Working throughout Easter weekend. Nine day trial starting tomorrow.


Your client will prevail; it’s right there in black and white.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread needs more color.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Everybody has an opinion...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Tried on the gold. Not a fan of the green. Hmmmm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

On the new strap


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lange 1818 Up/Down.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ICYMI Hank Hill is an (unofficial) Omega ambassador.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bumped into my sister. So impromptu dinner.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Haven't seen Tiffany in a while...
> View attachment 16573551


Too preoccupied with Jenna? 🤣


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Bumped into my sister. So impromptu dinner.
> View attachment 16575638


Your sister has great taste.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Too preoccupied with Jenna? 🤣


Moi?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Your sister has great taste.


Pong family trait obviously. 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From yesterday's Wall Street Journal:








Only 2 years after the watch's release. Interesting they chose a watch that's basically unobtainable. Very reminiscent of Rolex's strategy, no?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Your sister has great taste.


Yup. I like her choice for a brother.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm looking at the possibility of keeping (or not) one of the Breitlings I brought in from all angles. I'll likely start playing with the black dial version tomorrow. As far as the silver one being put on a bracelet, any thoughts? I thought it would be too much, but I might be okay with it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> I'm looking at the possibility of keeping (or not) one of the Breitlings I brought in from all angles. I'll likely start playing with the black dial version tomorrow. As far as the silver one being put on a bracelet, any thoughts? I thought it would be too much, but I might be okay with it.
> View attachment 16575906


Judging only from this pic, I don’t find it all that spectacular. Seems like something is missing. No hook for me.

Black better - more contrast and punch. Of course I reserve the right to change my mind if I ever handle them IRL.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Judging only from this pic, I don’t find it all that spectacular. Seems like something is missing. No hook for me.
> 
> Black better - more contrast and punch. Of course I reserve the right to change my mind if I ever handle them IRL.


Exactly why I had to handle them for real. I guess that it's good I tried silver first and like it when I didn't plan to. Now if I still like the black better, and become disinterested in silver again, I'm set to go. 👍 Worst case scenario: I want both. Please no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Off to court.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Exactly why I had to handle them for real. I guess that it's good I tried silver first and like it when I didn't plan to. Now if I still like the black better, and become disinterested in silver again, I'm set to go. 👍 Worst case scenario: I want both. Please no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Godfrey.

Two different watches actually. Mercury silver sunray dial vs smooth jet black semi-gloss lacquer look, gold B on dial vs. white gold B. Those details make a ton of difference. The silver is more refined, and the black is tool like.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Two different watches actually. Mercury silver sunray dial vs smooth jet black semi-gloss lacquer look, gold B on dial vs. white gold B. Those details make a ton of difference. The silver is more refined, and the black is tool like.


Daring to invoke Sporty…

The silver dial makes a case for a darker “Rolex dark rhodium” dial instead, being easier to read and adding a bit more contrast so the watch isn’t just a big silver wristband. Monochromatic with a little spice.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Off to court.


 Straight-up baller.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Judging only from this pic, I don’t find it all that spectacular. Seems like something is missing. No hook for me.


My only opinion is that if Sappie passes on a watch, then it's dead on arrival.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Tried on the gold. Not a fan of the green. Hmmmm.


It's nice, but definitely not with that strap. An olive green rubber strap would alter the watch completely. Something like this (without the Officine Panerai, of course 😉)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Here's the live pic I took the other day one last time. In real life, the different surfaces eliminate the monochromatic look to a great extent. I've found it plenty legible the past few days.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Here's the live pic I took the other day one last time. In real life, the different surfaces eliminate the monochromatic look to a great extent. I've found it plenty legible the past few days.
> View attachment 16576980


Now that works.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

No court for me…


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sadly this was sold out in 24hrs...
#tooslow

That rose engine-turned dial looks amazing! The case design, especially the bracelet, may look derivative to well known "sports watches with an integrated bracelet" but still, pretty nice watch for $2k I think, with 904L steel and a clasp with on-the-fly adjustment by pressing the logo a.k.a. Lange Odysseus.

Edit: The bracelet is probably a bit too on-the-nose with the VC 222...









Introducing: Atelier Wen Is "Proudly Made In China"


And their new Perception series is worth a look.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Sadly this was sold out in 24hrs...
> #tooslow
> 
> That rose engine-turned dial looks amazing! The case design, especially the bracelet, may look derivative to well known "sports watches with an integrated bracelet" but still, pretty nice watch for $2k I think, with 904L steel and a clasp with on-the-fly adjustment by pressing the logo a.k.a. Lange Odysseus.
> ...


Very interesting!

And to add: Chinese manufacturing is likely the -most- adept, capable on the planet at this time. Given proper investment (compensation), what couldn’t be manufactured in China(?).

Thanks for posting, Richard. 👍🏼


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> From yesterday's Wall Street Journal:
> View attachment 16575740
> 
> Only 2 years after the watch's release. Interesting they chose a watch that's basically unobtainable. Very reminiscent of Rolex's strategy, no?


I'm looking forward to getting mine in about 2038. I think I'm number 170 or so on the waitlist at the OB. 8-/


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She seems flexible enough...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I gave Jenna one of these cards...









She said she'll think about it and get back to me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Sadly this was sold out in 24hrs...
> #tooslow
> 
> That rose engine-turned dial looks amazing! The case design, especially the bracelet, may look derivative to well known "sports watches with an integrated bracelet" but still, pretty nice watch for $2k I think, with 904L steel and a clasp with on-the-fly adjustment by pressing the logo a.k.a. Lange Odysseus.
> ...


Seems promising. Hope they decide to make another batch...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Day 2 of trial. Started my cross-examination of the claimant late-yesterday. Should be a good day.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK today


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Seems promising. Hope they decide to make another batch...


I don't know. According to the article it takes him 8 hrs on the lathe to make one day, that's an entire day's work...or about 300 dials in a year. 

It WILL be a long wait.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wacha think?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Day 2 of trial. Started my cross-examination of the claimant late-yesterday. Should be a good day.


My two favorite aspects of trial work: cross examination and oral arguments.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Wacha think?
> View attachment 16578769
> View attachment 16578771
> View attachment 16578773


Nay.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Here's the live pic I took the other day one last time. In real life, the different surfaces eliminate the monochromatic look to a great extent. I've found it plenty legible the past few days.
> View attachment 16576980


Definitely the silver, but with the bracelet if possible.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Definitely the silver, but with the bracelet if possible.


This one's a tough choice. That's where I was heading, but now that I'm wearing the black one at home today I can see myself going that route too. I'll get a good live shot up soon.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

J: you should get a hot rod, dad.

Me: what about a motorcycle?

J: old men can't ride motorcycles.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> J: you should get a hot rod, dad.
> 
> Me: what about a motorcycle?
> 
> J: old men can't ride motorcycles.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nay.


That’s what i think also. Not enough to get me out of Seiko retirement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

roberts11 said:


> hello


Welcome to OoO


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More colors, anyone?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My fave bldg off in the distance...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering on a random street in NY...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Brought this out of the box a couple of days ago...


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> Truly sucks. Biking is one of those things where if we do it long enough, we will know someone who gets hit. You guys go out for a ride and speak well of him.


I switched to mountain biking around 30 years ago.... broken ribs versus being hit by an inattentive driver. More common to get hurt but the level is a lot lower.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

ithardin said:


> Sold the CR-V, they're picking it up tomorrow. It was a great car for us but it had 175K miles on it and it was starting to show signs that something big was about to break on it. And since I'm working remote I don't "need" a car.
> 
> So of course I'm already looking at replacements...LOL.


 Starting to get pressure to update Mrs. Delaware's 2015 Audi Q5.... Sadly inventory ridiculously low and prices ridiculously high.... Just put new tires on the Q5, hopefully that will keep her happy for awhile. More worrying, it's burning oil....


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> Or "nickel night" -- but that was a different kind of "show"


"nickels" and of course, those trips to TJ to the Blue Fox.... a rite of passage for the young and easily impressed Marine.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Delawareguy said:


> "nickels"





BigSeikoFan said:


> From yesterday's Wall Street Journal:
> View attachment 16575740
> 
> Only 2 years after the watch's release. Interesting they chose a watch that's basically unobtainable. Very reminiscent of Rolex's strategy, no?


Funny, I've been thinking about acquiring one of these... first time I've seriously considered an Omega....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Delawareguy said:


> I switched to mountain biking around 30 years ago.... broken ribs versus being hit by an inattentive driver. More common to get hurt but the level is a lot lower.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Wacha think?
> View attachment 16578769
> View attachment 16578771
> View attachment 16578773


Not my style, but I do like it!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Wacha think?
> View attachment 16578769
> View attachment 16578771
> View attachment 16578773


Did you buy the Credor or thinking of buying?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ithardin said:


> J: you should get a hot rod, dad.
> 
> Me: what about a motorcycle?
> 
> J: old men can't ride motorcycles.


Close your eyes and visualize yourself in the back of a pickup truck going 75 mph with a motorcycle beside you. You are then tossed out of back of the truck onto the highway while simultaneously the motorcycle is also thrown out too so you hit the highway and then your motorcycle hits you. Imagine what additional damage is done to your already damaged back. Get the picture?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> That’s what i think also. Not enough to get me out of Seiko retirement.


I was trying to be diplomatic but will have to agree with PF’s assessment on that one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Did you buy the Credor or thinking of buying?


My favorite seiko provider is offering it to me. Am not thinking of it at all.


Guaranteed Unit

Brand New
Credor Linealx 
Toen Collaboration
Porcelain Dial
ref. GCBY999

Limited to 30pcs

Diameter: 38mm
Thickness: 7.9mm
Lug to Lug Height: 45.3mm
Movement: Cal. 6890
Mechanical Manual Winding
Stainless Steel Case


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not my style, but I do like it!


Havent seen it in flesh. But i think eichi still looks better.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Close your eyes and visualize yourself in the back of a pickup truck going 75 mph with a motorcycle beside you. You are then tossed out of back of the truck onto the highway while simultaneously the motorcycle is also thrown out too so you hit the highway and then your motorcycle hits you. Imagine what additional damage is done to your already damaged back. Get the picture?


Maybe just a Vespa for zipping around town in


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Wacha think?
> View attachment 16578769
> View attachment 16578771
> View attachment 16578773


Judging from the reaction I say yay


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> That’s what i think also. Not enough to get me out of Seiko retirement.


I dig it though, finally something from Credor with a non-boring round case. Not that I'll be buying a Credor any time soon.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Haven't posted in a bit. Been busy with work and other stuff. Hope all is well.

And got a 3,329lbs of incoming!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Haven't posted in a bit. Been busy with work and other stuff. Hope all is well.
> 
> And got a 3,329lbs of incoming!!!


Cayman GT4?

How you doin Mav?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Havent seen it in flesh. But i think eichi still looks better.


If it weren’t for the Eichi, I’d be all about this one. I like it, yeah, but somehow it looks over-decorated, if that makes sense.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Haven't posted in a bit. Been busy with work and other stuff. Hope all is well.
> 
> And got a 3,329lbs of incoming!!!


I searched for “curb weight 3329 lbs” and did NOT expect so many results.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Close your eyes and visualize yourself in the back of a pickup truck going 75 mph with a motorcycle beside you. You are then tossed out of back of the truck onto the highway while simultaneously the motorcycle is also thrown out too so you hit the highway and then your motorcycle hits you. Imagine what additional damage is done to your already damaged back. Get the picture?


Great way to illustrate this.

My parents got lucky and only had skinned knees when they were riding a rented bike and hit a car that turned in front of them.

My doctor uncle called them “murdercycles” and hated having to fix people who came in with injuries.

Shyt, I couldn’t avoid wrecking on a moped. Laid it down on a damp side road and slid on my chest face-first, stopping maybe three feet from a fallen tree.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Great way to illustrate this.
> 
> My parents got lucky and only had skinned knees when they were riding a rented bike and hit a car that turned in front of them.
> 
> ...


My mom worked at the DMV for 25 years and used to refer to them as "donor bikes."


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Great way to illustrate this.
> 
> My parents got lucky and only had skinned knees when they were riding a rented bike and hit a car that turned in front of them.
> 
> ...


I’ve long had love affairs with airplanes, motorcycles and sports cars but gave up on all three a long time ago. My current ride is a base model 2018 Toyota RAV4.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> If it weren’t for the Eichi, I’d be all about this one. I like it, yeah, but somehow it looks over-decorated, if that makes sense.


And the price is about 1/3 of the Eichi


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Close your eyes and visualize yourself in the back of a pickup truck going 75 mph with a motorcycle beside you. You are then tossed out of back of the truck onto the highway while simultaneously the motorcycle is also thrown out too so you hit the highway and then your motorcycle hits you. Imagine what additional damage is done to your already damaged back. Get the picture?


Do I get a kidney belt?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Cayman GT4?
> 
> How you doin Mav?


Ohhh close... The new GT4 RS is one of the best Porsche's in the lineup IMO.

And I'm good - just busy but busy is good. This week is spring break so have a bit more time.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here it is... a new to me Porsche 991.1 911 Carrera.



















As the lease on my M4 was nearing its end, I was debating what to do and I originally decided to keep it. A couple of weeks ago, I paid if off. Then towards the end of last week, this 911 popped up on my radar. It's pre-owned certified, it's the color and packages that I liked. So I started looking into selling my M4 and was shocked by the offers I got. I knew the car market was crazy but not _this crazy_. I ended up selling it for more than what I originally got it for three years ago! Bonkers!

So all the stars aligned and this little boy's dream was fulfilled yesterday!

After leasing cars for the most of the past 15 years, it feels good to own one. Looking right now to do a few minor cosmetic things to it. The sole imperfection is that it has four holes drilled for the front license plate (law here in Cali) so I'm going to start by plugging some holes! 😂


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> Do I get a kidney belt?


Yep. Also get a brain protector (helmet) as well as other protective gear. Amazed at the number of people on cycles driving 90 mph wearing shorts, T shirt and no helmet. I recall clocking myself at 80 mph using a couple of mile markers on an Indian Arrow many, many years ago when I was 14 y/o. Young, ignorant and stupid. I feel blessed and fortunate to have survived my youth!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jealous, @mav . MrsBS has lowered the bar for me to get a Porsche (I no longer need to become a millionaire! yay?) but it'll always be my top aspirational car.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Here it is... a new to me Porsche 991.1 911 Carrera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve had the 911 itch for as long as I can remember but never had the opportunity to scratch the itch. To my way of thinking the 911 stands virtually alone! Well done.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Ohhh close... The new GT4 RS is one of the best Porsche's in the lineup IMO.
> 
> And I'm good - just busy but busy is good. This week is spring break so have a bit more time.


When I was typing up my guess, I originally typed “991.2 Carrera”, so I still would have been wrong. 

Great choice!!! LOVE it!!!!

I’m so glad my lady lets me drive hers.

It’s PDK right?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> When I was typing up my guess, I originally typed “991.2 Carrera”, so I still would have been wrong.
> 
> Great choice!!! LOVE it!!!!
> 
> ...


Consider marrying her Sap. Then her 911 is community property!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Got my Ginault back from the local watchmaker.

Movement just seized and rather than sending it back for repair (again) I decided to have a ETA 2824 installed.










Do love the design features.... probably going to take away a lot of wrist time from the Invicta Pro Diver which will probably now be relegated to only the harshest wear conditions.

Haven't worn my Bluesy or Chocolate dial Yacht-Master much lately.... which makes me sad. I just don't want to expose them to scratches/dings. Same for the DJ 41 and Explorer.

Need to find some casual days this summer to rotate my wearing patterns!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Here it is... a new to me Porsche 991.1 911 Carrera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful curves! 😍


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Could there be anything more common, hated and faked by everyone else than a black and painfully boring Submariner?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Could there be anything more common, hated and faked by everyone else than a black and painfully boring Submariner?


How about a distant cousin...? 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I’ve had the 911 itch for as long as I can remember but never had the opportunity to scratch the itch. To my way of thinking the 911 stands virtually alone! Well done.


We're this kid.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Could there be anything more common, hated and faked by everyone else than a black and painfully boring Submariner?


Nope nothing at all more mundane and boring. Feel free to send it to me for proper disposal.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> How about a distant cousin...? 😉
> View attachment 16580689


I say definitely NO to any substitutes!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Noticed a small “speck” that seems to be in the crystal after I received back from service. Taking it back to my AD that did the service this weekend (and I guess a good time to ask in person about any updates on any watches haha) 

Probably could leave it alone, but I know the AD will do right and make it perfect.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Jealous, @mav . MrsBS has lowered the bar for me to get a Porsche (I no longer need to become a millionaire! yay?) but it'll always be my top aspirational car.


No push back from Mrs Mav! Truth be told, my deal made financial sense since I made a decent net profit from the M4, which is absolutely nuts to say and can only happen in 2022.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> I’ve had the 911 itch for as long as I can remember but never had the opportunity to scratch the itch. To my way of thinking the 911 stands virtually alone! Well done.


Never too late 59! That itch deserves to get scratched!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> When I was typing up my guess, I originally typed “991.2 Carrera”, so I still would have been wrong.
> 
> Great choice!!! LOVE it!!!!
> 
> ...


Yup it's PDK so Mrs Mav can enjoy it too. I actually don't mind and far less stricter on "it must be a manual" than I was 10 years old.

And propose already! OOO wedding! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Beautiful curves! 😍
> View attachment 16580564


In all the right places. 😉


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> We're this kid.


Before yesterday, my kid was telling me that I should get a Tesla. 🤬

He would say, "it'll help save the planet (a load of BS BTW) and it has all this cool technology".

After yesterday's spirited drive back home from the dealership in downtown to along PCH, up the coast, then into the hills, he wants a Porsche now.

Today he saids that it's the "best car" that I've ever had. I agree my son, I agree. 😎


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Consider marrying her Sap. Then her 911 is community property!


Nope! Pre-marriage asset stays with the owner in my province. But I can share in any increased value.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Got my Ginault back from the local watchmaker.
> 
> Movement just seized and rather than sending it back for repair (again) I decided to have a ETA 2824 installed.
> 
> ...


You have a Ginault AND an Invicta?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Yup it's PDK so Mrs Mav can enjoy it too. I actually don't mind and far less stricter on "it must be a manual" than I was 10 years old.


@mav, here's a 991.1 with a 6-speed. Wish I knew you were in the market back then...








Not the right color tho... 😆


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> You have a Ginault AND an Invicta?


That was the same face I made when I heard he was "with" Taylor Swift...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav, here's a 991.1 with a 6-speed. Wish I knew you were in the market back then...
> View attachment 16581212
> 
> Not the right color tho... 😆


Gf.

And my front bumper had no holes in it! 

License plates?? We didn't need any stinkin' front license plates!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> Got my Ginault back from the local watchmaker.
> 
> Movement just seized and rather than sending it back for repair (again) I decided to have a ETA 2824 installed.
> 
> ...


Concur with not subjecting Rolexes to cosmetic damage! I’m curious, which movement was in your Ginault prior to installation of an ETA 2824?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> Never too late 59! That itch deserves to get scratched!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope! Pre-marriage asset stays with the owner in my province. But I can share in any increased value.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I say definitely NO to any substitutes!


Definitely! Wouldn't trade my beautiful S&G for a Subs-titute! 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16581056


For what it's worth the silver sunray dial looks a lot more interesting.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope! Pre-marriage asset stays with the owner in my province. But I can share in any increased value.


What about Ontario? Asking for a friend...😝


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Concur with not subjecting Rolexes to cosmetic damage! I’m curious, which movement was in your Ginault prior to installation of an ETA 2824?


It was a generic no-brand clone of the 2824.

When I first ordered it showed up not running right with obvious debris in the movement.

I sent it back and they returned it with a new movement, which kept very good time. Surprisingly so! But after just about a year the movement seized and it wouldn't wind.

I could have sent it back for service again, but I decided just to have a real ETA installed and be done with it!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope! Pre-marriage asset stays with the owner in my province. But I can share in any increased value.


Being married to YOU is an increase in value


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dunno if you guys have come across this yet but some guy got confused between baseball and football...

Texas junior college baseball pitcher suspended for attacking opponent after home run


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dunno if you guys have come across this yet but some guy got confused between baseball and football...
> 
> Texas junior college baseball pitcher suspended for attacking opponent after home run


I saw the video of that incident on the DFW local news this afternoon as it occurred in close proximity to the metroplex. People are increasingly going crazy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> *It was a generic no-brand clone of the 2824.*
> 
> When I first ordered it showed up not running right with obvious debris in the movement.
> 
> ...


So much for "Cut, Machined, Assembled and Fine Tuned in the United States."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Definitely! Wouldn't trade my beautiful S&G for a Subs-titute! 😉


#Godfrey
#noSubstitute


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav, here's a 991.1 with a 6-speed. Wish I knew you were in the market back then...
> View attachment 16581212
> 
> Not the right color tho...


Thought you had a blue 997?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Being married to YOU is an increase in value


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> You have a Ginault AND an Invicta?


Yeah... there are various "beater levels" when you're obsessive. 🤣 

Invicta: Okay for working with tools, lawn work, whatever. Could hardly care less what happens to it.

Ginault/Seiko/Ebel: Good everyday watches. No need to worry about small blemishes but I'd be upset if they took a serious ding that couldn't easily be cleaned up with with a jeweler's cloth.

Omega/Rolex/Bvlgari: I won't even wear a coat or shirt with metal buttons when these are on my wrist!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav, here's a 991.1 with a 6-speed. Wish I knew you were in the market back then...
> View attachment 16581212
> 
> Not the right color tho... 😆


Ahhh yes, I remember but I really wanted either Agate Grey, GT Silver, or Chalk and it had to be PDK. 

I still would love to have a Singer 964 though. One day...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

It was a bit chilly today/tonight in LA


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mav said:


> Before yesterday, my kid was telling me that I should get a Tesla.
> 
> He would say, "it'll help save the planet (a load of BS BTW) and it has all this cool technology".
> 
> ...


Just try and keep him away from the PP ad about passing on watches or he’ll be pestering you for both 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Thought you had a blue 997?


I did! Senior moment. Had a 991.1 before that and seeing that moniker caused me to conflate... 

Growing old sucks... 😄


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Ahhh yes, I remember but I really wanted either Agate Grey, GT Silver, or Chalk and it had to be PDK.
> 
> I still would love to have a Singer 964 though. One day...


@mav, I really had a 997 as Sappie reminded me. 

Congrats on the 991.1! The sound of that car coming down the street is just amazing. Going around curves was a lot of fun too. 😆


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Got my Ginault back from the local watchmaker.
> 
> Movement just seized and rather than sending it back for repair (again) I decided to have a ETA 2824 installed.
> 
> ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

limnoman said:


> Just try and keep him away from the PP ad about passing on watches or he’ll be pestering you for both
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Too late my man...

kid - I can't wait to get your watches, all of them!

me - But that means... uh.

kid - I'll miss you!

me - 😳


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @mav, I really had a 997 as Sappie reminded me.
> 
> Congrats on the 991.1! The sound of that car coming down the street is just amazing. Going around curves was a lot of fun too. 😆


Thank you kind sir! Sound is a bit quieter than the M4, until I punch it. 

A neighbor here would complain that I drive too fast through the neighborhood, which I don't but the M4 was just loud and made crackling noises so it's the perception of speed. So yesterday, I drove by, he was out getting his mail, I revved it up to let him know that the new one is just as "fast". 

Yep, I'm a total man child dbag. 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Day 4. Wearing the tool watch because I’ll be dismantling someone today.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Man, it's hard to get tired of this watch.

A $30 jean jacket never looked so good!


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Quick trip to the OB to pick up my Speedy after service. This thing is basically the perfect watch.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Spectre on NTTD today


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just read this. Exactly why i purchased my latest acquisition.

++++++++++

When Meylan’s family firm took control of H Moser in 2012, he made an analysis of the unique features that distinguished Moser in the market place, and fell upon the fumé dial. 
When Meylan’s family firm took control of H Moser in 2012, he made an analysis of the unique features that distinguished Moser in the market place, and fell upon the fumé dial. 

“Most of our watches looked too much like other classic, round watches: had we removed the logo, no one would have known which brand it was. At that time, we only had a really small percentage of our watches with a fumé dial but now it’s more than 80 per cent. As a result, today, we purposely removed the logo and people recognise it as ours,” he says.

++++++++++

but wearing this now instead


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Two weeks into the new job and so far, so good  Had a 1-one-1 zoom mtg with my team leader/manager today to get to know each other better. He asked what I wanted my career path to be with the company.

"I'm going to be 50 this summer. All I want is a little bit of land out in the country, a Rolex and a Porsche." 

#goals


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Two weeks into the new job and so far, so good  Had a 1-one-1 zoom mtg with my team leader/manager today to get to know each other better. He asked what I wanted my career path to be with the company.
> 
> "I'm going to be 50 this summer. All I want is a little bit of land out in the country, a Rolex and a Porsche."
> 
> #goals


How did he respond?

Btw, get that Porsche before you're too old to really enjoy it!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Interesting office...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How did he respond?
> 
> Btw, get that Porsche before you're too old to really enjoy it!


He smiled and chuckled a little.

BTW, today we did some training that involved a quick mention of "unclaimed property." Apparently Illinois' 3rd largest revenue provider is unclaimed property. So I searched and found $100 and now the state of IL is sending it to me. I told my people. My sister and brother-in-law said "what the heck, let's check." They found $4200 in their names.

So now I'm telling my "other people," my brothers of the OoO. Check the states you've lived in for unclaimed property. You may just get lucky.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> He smiled and chuckled a little.
> 
> BTW, today we did some training that involved a quick mention of "unclaimed property." Apparently Illinois' 3rd largest revenue provider is unclaimed property. So I searched and found $100 and now the state of IL is sending it to me. I told my people. My sister and brother-in-law said "what the heck, let's check." They found $4200 in their names.
> 
> So now I'm telling my "other people," my brothers of the OoO. Check the states you've lived in for unclaimed property. You may just get lucky.


What would be the correct site? I don’t trust googling anymore.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

My rental for today and tomorrow. I’m going to a software symposium paid for by my job, so I needed transportation for cheap. My car got fixed this afternoon, which was ahead of schedule. Pretty danged fast, all things considered.

(not as “fast” as a rental, though!)

I reserved, and prepaid, for a “Compact, Kia Soul or equivalent”. Checked in, got the paperwork, and I asked, What’d I get? The clerk said, “A grey Tiguan, parked at G24.” Whoa -same price? “Yessir”


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> What would be the correct site? I don’t trust googling anymore.


It will be an official state government site, probably with the department of revenue, state treasurer or comptroller.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

LA looking pretty open!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of LA (and the various posts about how dangerous it has become), in what area should a family with kids (from a poor third world country) look for a hotel in the summer?

We normally get a hotel in anaheim


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Speaking of LA (and the various posts about how dangerous it has become), in what area should a family with kids (from a poor third world country) look for a hotel in the summer?
> 
> We normally get a hotel in anaheim


I foresee a very fun GTG with Bros Mav and Sam!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gonna ride this morning with this. Needs a good dose of sun.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Speaking of LA (and the various posts about how dangerous it has become), in what area should a family with kids (from a poor third world country) look for a hotel in the summer?
> 
> We normally get a hotel in anaheim


You’re coming to LA?!

Depends on what you plan on doing. Anaheim, but as you probably know, you’re get the Disney crowd. Pasadena, Beverly Hills, Century City are quiet (depending on the street) and family friendly, Malibu for the beaches.

Lets meet up!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> Too late my man...
> 
> kid - I can't wait to get your watches, all of them!
> 
> ...


Time for military school? 😬


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I just got back from a very successful meeting. This is only a small part of what I had the opportunity to try on.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I just got back from a very successful meeting. This is only a small part of what I had the opportunity to try on.


So which ones did you buy?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> So which ones did you buy?


It was a meeting of 12 good friends in Katowice, over 400km from my home. There was good food, lots of watches and talking about our common hobby. Only conversations, no trading.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My only watch on an erika strap


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Speaking of LA (and the various posts about how dangerous it has become), in what area should a family with kids (from a poor third world country) look for a hotel in the summer?
> 
> We normally get a hotel in anaheim


Anaheim is about an hour out of LA. I personally haven’t experienced the danger first hand, but I would definitely stay away from downtown LA. You could look in Santa Monica or the west la area!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> You’re coming to LA?!
> 
> Depends on what you plan on doing. Anaheim, but as you probably know, you’re get the Disney crowd. Pasadena, Beverly Hills, Century City are quiet (depending on the street) and family friendly, Malibu for the beaches.
> 
> Lets meet up!


Seconded!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> You’re coming to LA?!
> 
> Depends on what you plan on doing. Anaheim, but as you probably know, you’re get the Disney crowd. Pasadena, Beverly Hills, Century City are quiet (depending on the street) and family friendly, Malibu for the beaches.
> 
> Lets meet up!


How about Hermosa Beach?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

A memorable feast in Anaheim a few years ago
I think it was called a "wet 4 cheese burrito"???? + tangy octopus side??
nothing like it in UK - yum yum, even through the jet leg

and today's watch


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> A memorable feast in Anaheim a few years ago
> I think it was called a "wet 4 cheese burrito"???? + tangy octopus side??
> nothing like it in UK - yum yum, even through the yet leg
> 
> ...


That looks delicious and the watch, perfect!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> That looks delicious and the watch, perfect!


Yeh, it was an unforgettable meal - so different to anything I'd ever eaten - Mexican I think
Had a memorable burger n craft beer also in a place called The Surfin Cowboy - near anaheim

I stayed once before up near Malibu - I went to a post wedding brunch in a posh hotel near Pepperdine which was MIND BLOWING - brunch is not a British thing (though gradually coming and tends to be avocado on toast) - but this was a full on banquet - 2 omelette chefs, giant rare roasted baron of beef - amazing salads and sides - it was incredible

Another memorable meal was in a steak house in Dallas - I had a brined pork chop - everything's bigger in Texas

Of course I enjoyed the people, the weather, the culture etc etc - but the food on trips to USA stands out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about Hermosa Beach?


Lending your beach house PF?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Lending your beach house PF?


Of course, if I had one. It's a very nice place, it has the perfect micro climate, very cool in the summer, and half an hour drive to Rodeo Drive for Mrs. Pong's shopping (you can visit the watch ADs while waiting for her😉).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course, if I had one. It's a very nice place, it has the perfect micro climate, very cool in the summer, and half an hour drive to Rodeo Drive for Mrs. Pong's shopping (you can visit the watch ADs while waiting for her😉).


I heard that it's not possible to get _anywhere_ in LA in a half an hour...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I heard that it's not possible to get _anywhere_ in LA in a half an hour...


Well, it depends on the time of the day, but from Hermosa Beach to LA, it's mostly highway.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yow!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, it depends on the time of the day, but from Hermosa Beach to LA, it's mostly highway.


Yes, I'm aware; it was a joke...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, it depends on the time of the day, but from Hermosa Beach to LA, it's mostly highway.


Having mostly a transient knowledge of L.A., I would second this. But, my favorite for very low-key and somewhat [un]fancy surroundings would be Redondo. The Redondo surrounds with a short-term house rental (VRBO, Air BNB) near the beach or up in Palace Verdes would be fun. This wouldn’t be particularly close to the city center, Hollywood, Santa Monica, however (suitability depends on the mission).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> My rental for today and tomorrow. I’m going to a software symposium paid for by my job, so I needed transportation for cheap. My car got fixed this afternoon, which was ahead of schedule. Pretty danged fast, all things considered.
> 
> (not as “fast” as a rental, though!)
> 
> ...


GF

I don’t like it. Specifically, I guess, I don’t like the powertrain; _more_ specifically, I can’t stand the traditional automatic it had.

It‘s a handsome car on the outside, and the interior grew on me, too — no-nonsense clean styling made it easy to use. Well, except for the infotainment, but that’s a chronic problem across the entire industry, because nobody has settled on a standard interface (unlike how they’ve settled on a mostly ”standard interface” for the pedals, steering, control stalks, etc). And it’s a more basic model than our Hondas, so it doesn’t have radar cruise, lane assist, and other tech trickery that I’ve come to use every day.

But I was surprised by how much I hated the transmission. HATE-ED. (and I’ll leave out how the engine runs out of spunk at high rpm) It happens all the time when I want more oomph but not too much, so it either lugs the engine under heavy throttle in a tall gear, or downshifts and then I need less throttle, so it decides to immediately upshift again. And it has _eight_ speeds.

With a manual, I can decide to leave it in a shorter gear with only as much light throttle as I need. And the Honda CVTs we own now are simply _brilliant_ in how they give just enough power to the wheels to get the job done, and change ratios easier than the Tiguan’s auto does.

Other than that, it’s a fine enough SUV. I wouldn’t buy one.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> That looks delicious and the watch, perfect!


+1


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, it depends on the time of the day, but from Hermosa Beach to LA, it's mostly highway.


On a weekend, half an hour is probably accurate, but in traffic, could be 1:30-2 hours


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

At my local Rolex AD...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Life for the typical Rolex SA...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> On a weekend, half an hour is probably accurate, but in traffic, could be 1:30-2 hours


Wouldn't be surprised, and since I hate traffic, I usually move around when people are working, never at peak hours. Speaking of traffic, the only place that I know of where I never encountered the slightest traffic, at any time of day, is Cyprus; driving there is such a pleasure, even with right hand drive cars (driving on the left). There is no speed cameras also (in fact, there is, but they have been deactivated due to the people complaining about them 😂).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> On a weekend, half an hour is probably accurate, but in traffic, could be 1:30-2 hours


The traffic is actually the concern of the boss.

since the mission is theme parks, we might end up going to a disney or near disney hotel then transfer to a hotel near universal studios.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wouldn't be surprised, and since I hate traffic, I usually move around when people are working, never at peak hours. Speaking of traffic, the only place that I know of where I never encountered the slightest traffic, at any time of day, is Cyprus; driving there is such a pleasure, even with left hand driving. There is no speed cameras also (in fact, there is, but they have been deactivated due to the people complaining about them 😂).


Never been to cyprus. Would love to go.

speaking of cyprus, am reminded of this Idi Amin joke.

he wanted to rename his country Idi. Then an adviser told him, have you heard of cyprus? He replied: what about cyprus? The adviser said: well, the Idi name is perfect for our country. It’s the best name, your excellency. However, the people of cyprus are called cypriots. Am afraid that if we change to the glorious name of Idi, your people will be called …


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I heard that it's not possible to get _anywhere_ in LA in a half an hour...


I can get to the grocery store that’s a couple of miles away in about 15 min especially now. 😂


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Peacock is awesome. Today I watched English Premiere League, USFL, and Liege-Bastogne-Liege without having to change a channel


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Peacock is awesome. Today I watched English Premiere League, USFL, and Liege-Bastogne-Liege without having to change a channel


LBL is awesome. Don’t tell me who won!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> The traffic is actually the concern of the boss.
> 
> since the mission is theme parks, we might end up going to a disney or near disney hotel then transfer to a hotel near universal studios.


Convenience wins for theme park trips. MrsBS and I could’ve saved money if we stayed outside of Disneyworld property on our honeymoon, but man, it sure was nice to just walk from our Disney resort to get on a Disney shuttle and arrive at a Disney park. We didn’t have to drive all week.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Need some help, fellas.

I'm taking a liking the new blue Rolex dial but unsure what sort of bezel goes best with it. Rolex calls it "fluted-motif," which seems to suggest it should be paired with a fluted bezel but I'm not so sure.

So A or B?

A)









B)








I def want the oyster bracelet (jubilee too blingy for me) and the traditionalist in me thinks the smooth bezel looks better with a bracelet but A is looking pretty good...

What say you?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Great weather in NYC today and the trees are really enjoying it!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great weather in NYC today and the trees are really enjoying it!
> View attachment 16588392
> 
> View attachment 16588393


So are these tulips...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need some help, fellas.
> 
> I'm taking a liking the new blue Rolex dial but unsure what sort of bezel goes best with it. Rolex calls it "fluted-motif," which seems to suggest it should be paired with a fluted bezel but I'm not so sure.
> 
> ...


“B” for Bravo (smoooove)


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need some help, fellas.
> 
> I'm taking a liking the new blue Rolex dial but unsure what sort of bezel goes best with it. Rolex calls it "fluted-motif," which seems to suggest it should be paired with a fluted bezel but I'm not so sure.
> 
> ...


A. Soo much A.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> LBL is awesome. Don’t tell me who won!


I won't. But it was awesome.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wouldn't be surprised, and since I hate traffic, I usually move around when people are working, never at peak hours. Speaking of traffic, the only place that I know of where I never encountered the slightest traffic, at any time of day, is Cyprus; driving there is such a pleasure, even with right hand drive cars (driving on the left). There is no speed cameras also (in fact, there is, but they have been deactivated due to the people complaining about them ).


Sounds like a dream!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> The traffic is actually the concern of the boss.
> 
> since the mission is theme parks, we might end up going to a disney or near disney hotel then transfer to a hotel near universal studios.


Definitely a good move!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need some help, fellas.
> 
> I'm taking a liking the new blue Rolex dial but unsure what sort of bezel goes best with it. Rolex calls it "fluted-motif," which seems to suggest it should be paired with a fluted bezel but I'm not so sure.
> 
> ...


A! Fluted on DJ just works, with either bracelet


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need some help, fellas.
> 
> I'm taking a liking the new blue Rolex dial but unsure what sort of bezel goes best with it. Rolex calls it "fluted-motif," which seems to suggest it should be paired with a fluted bezel but I'm not so sure.
> 
> ...


A


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady and her 1st Gen Silver Snoopy on blue Hirsch leather.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need some help, fellas.
> 
> So A or B?


B is clean and masculine... So that's my vote.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need some help, fellas.
> 
> I'm taking a liking the new blue Rolex dial but unsure what sort of bezel goes best with it. Rolex calls it "fluted-motif," which seems to suggest it should be paired with a fluted bezel but I'm not so sure.
> 
> ...


Fluted for me. Plain bezel Datejusts do nothing for me. There are enough plain bezel Rolex models already, Datejust shouldn't be one of them if you ask me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need some help, fellas.
> 
> I'm taking a liking the new blue Rolex dial but unsure what sort of bezel goes best with it. Rolex calls it "fluted-motif," which seems to suggest it should be paired with a fluted bezel but I'm not so sure.
> 
> ...


B, for two reasons, the first being that smooth bezel is a better match for the oyster bracelet, the second being that the dial pattern should pop out more with the smooth bezel.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Have a nice day!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Aside from the odd chance that I might get bored with it, I really don't understand why I'm not wearing this more often...like every single day! 😅


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady and her 1st Gen Silver Snoopy on blue Hirsch leather.


So have you proposed yet? Asking for a friend.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Never been to cyprus. Would love to go.
> 
> speaking of cyprus, am reminded of this Idi Amin joke.
> 
> he wanted to rename his country Idi. Then an adviser told him, have you heard of cyprus? He replied: what about cyprus? The adviser said: well, the Idi name is perfect for our country. It’s the best name, your excellency. However, the people of cyprus are called cypriots. Am afraid that if we change to the glorious name of Idi, your people will be called …


Wow, I can only imagine how the Monty Python sketch turns out.🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need some help, fellas.
> 
> I'm taking a liking the new blue Rolex dial but unsure what sort of bezel goes best with it. Rolex calls it "fluted-motif," which seems to suggest it should be paired with a fluted bezel but I'm not so sure.
> 
> ...


I like the fluted here. It could be the one blue watch I'd buy.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady and her 1st Gen Silver Snoopy on blue Hirsch leather.


Cold beer is essential. 🤝


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need some help, fellas.
> 
> I'm taking a liking the new blue Rolex dial but unsure what sort of bezel goes best with it. Rolex calls it "fluted-motif," which seems to suggest it should be paired with a fluted bezel but I'm not so sure.
> 
> ...


Personally I prefer smooth bezels, but based on those pics I think the fluted bezel would be the choice I’d make. I haven’t handled one, though, and real-life can make a difference. Either way, it’s a beautiful watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Need some help, fellas.
> 
> I'm taking a liking the new blue Rolex dial but unsure what sort of bezel goes best with it. Rolex calls it "fluted-motif," which seems to suggest it should be paired with a fluted bezel but I'm not so sure.
> 
> ...


My own "hierarchy" of Datejust configs goes fluted-jubilee, smooth-jubilee, smooth-oyster, fluted-oyster. I _think_ it'd look okay with fluted-oyster, but there's enough doubt that I'd need to see one in person.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Fluted bezel with jubilee bracelet for me. Since i am conservative that way.

Smooth only works on one configuration for me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Went for a Sunday morning drive up the coast. Pure joy with this machine...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Went for a Sunday morning drive up the coast. Pure joy with this machine...


Wow, such a beautiful car. And I thought you only took those photos at a dealership and you weren’t really the owner! 











And yes, of course I’m kidding!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow, such a beautiful car. And I thought you only took those photos at a dealership and you weren’t really the owner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> Went for a Sunday morning drive up the coast. Pure joy with this machine...


Awesome pics!

I understand how you can afford the car..... but how do you afford the gas???


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow, such a beautiful car. And I thought you only took those photos at a dealership and you weren’t really the owner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gf

Only a stupid insecure jealous idiot would think that!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Gf
> 
> Only a stupid insecure jealous idiot would think that!


Considering how much money we have held up in watches, $150k, for a pristine condition 991.1, is a freaking bargain. 😉

@mav I'm green with envy! That is one heck of a nice ride! Sadly one of those on Hong Kong would be way too much money (about $122k for a 10 yr old in good condition) for a car that will break the speed limit in 2nd gear. 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Fluted bezel with jubilee bracelet for me. Since i am conservative that way.
> 
> *Smooth only works on one configuration for me.*


Scotch or Cuban? 
Or something else entirely...? 😜


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Fluted bezel with jubilee bracelet for me. Since i am conservative that way.
> 
> Smooth only works on one configuration for me.


I think the same.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> I understand how you can afford the car..... but how do you afford the gas???


Marketer by day, bank robber by night. Shhh, don't tell no one!

PS - A friend from Miami was telling me that she's paying 4-something for gas and I'm like that's cheap compared to the $7-something here!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Considering how much money we have held up in watches, $150k, for a pristine condition 991.1, is a freaking bargain. 😉
> 
> @mav I'm green with envy! That is one heck of a nice ride! Sadly one of those on Hong Kong would be way too much money (about $122k for a 10 yr old in good condition) for a car that will break the speed limit in 2nd gear. 😂


It's kinda crazy if you think about watch values versus something else. An AP 15202 is worth more than a 911. Crazy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> It's kinda crazy if you think about watch values versus something else. An AP 15202 is worth more than a 911. Crazy.


Yeah, and even if we stay with the lowly Rolex, if I sell my 6 of my 7 Rolexes, I could buy a 992 Carrera 2 rather easily.

Hmmm……maybe I’ll upgrade from my 996 sooner rather than later……


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Trial Day 5, lunch break.

BTW, this could be a straight trade for a 997 Carrera.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Trial Day 5, lunch break.
> 
> BTW, this could be a straight trade for a 997 Carrera.


GF

After fact-checking myself, that’s not quite true. Seems that the 997 is going up in value, as is the 996.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Scotch or Cuban?
> Or something else entirely...? 😜


A smooth landing is nice as well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> GF
> 
> After fact-checking myself, that’s not quite true. Seems that the 997 is going up in value, as is the 996.


Close enough. DO IT.

I'd be lucky if my Swatch could net me a Hotwheels 911.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, and even if we stay with the lowly Rolex, if I sell my 6 of my 7 Rolexes, I could buy a 992 Carrera 2 rather easily.
> 
> Hmmm……maybe I’ll upgrade from my 996 sooner rather than later……


How many Miatas could you get!?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> How many Miatas could you get!?


How fast do ya want it to be?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> How fast do ya want it to be?
> View attachment 16589915


Fast? Yes, absolutely.
Just don't drive that thing in broken b roads...it won't break the bank, but it will break your back. 🤭


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

While we're in an automotive mood...








I'd like to see the "smoke and wind tunnel" film on this. That gap between the wheel well and body is insane.








And the air inlet for brake cooling is huge.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

If you had $44B, what would you do with it to help humanity? I have lots of ideas - buying Twitter ain't one of them.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Yeah, and even if we stay with the lowly Rolex, if I sell my 6 of my 7 Rolexes, I could buy a 992 Carrera 2 rather easily.
> 
> Hmmm……maybe I’ll upgrade from my 996 sooner rather than later……


I admit, I did consider for a split second, what if I sold my M4, Daytona, plus some cash for a new 992 Carrera. Problem is that it's over a one year wait for a custom build. 😳


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> If you had $44B, what would you do with it to help humanity? I have lots of ideas - buying Twitter ain't one of them.


I'm not going to outright disagree as it's a fair point.

OTOH if just ONE of the dominant social platforms embraces free speech, then the others have NO CHOICE but to follow.

The only way the few mega-platforms are so capable of controlling speech and messaging is that they all do it, so the public has no alternative.

Once that ends, then all of freedom loving humanity has a glimmer of hope.

And, while I'm conservative by nature, it's not a one-side vs the other equation... I mean it shouldn't be, but the controlled narrative make is seem that way so tens of millions believe it.

You don't have to look hard to find people on both sides squashed by the restrictions. The best single example is Brett Weinstein's Unity Project being banned without explanation. He "radically" (that's a joke as he's exceptionally moderate, but a life-long Democrat and liberal) suggested that for the 2020 ticket they offer up candidates from BOTH parties running together on the same ticket. Ya know, to Unify the country.

Lord knows no one in power want's that!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm not going to outright disagree as it's a fair point.
> 
> OTOH if just ONE of the dominant social platforms embraces free speech, then the others have NO CHOICE but to follow.
> 
> The only way the few mega-platforms are so capable of controlling speech and messaging is that they all do it, so the public has no alternative.


Evergreen XKCD:









Free Speech







xkcd.com


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm not going to outright disagree as it's a fair point.
> 
> OTOH if just ONE of the dominant social platforms embraces free speech, then the others have NO CHOICE but to follow.
> 
> ...


"Free speech" is a funny thing. One can't simply say whatever they want, any time they want without consequences so that in regard, it's not truly "free".

IMO giving infantile egomaniacs a voice and an audience is not free speech at all. It's enablement of the worst kind.

On your comment about candidates from both parties on the same ticket, us moderates can only dream. I might have voted for a potential McCain/Lieberman ticket in 2012. Instead he picked crazy Palin. 😳


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> "Free speech" is a funny thing. One can't simply say whatever they want, any time they want without consequences so that in regard, it's not truly "free".
> 
> IMO giving infantile egomaniacs a voice and an audience is not free speech at all. It's enablement of the worst kind.
> 
> On your comment about candidates from both parties on the same ticket, us moderates can only dream. I might have voted for a potential McCain/Lieberman ticket in 2012. Instead he picked crazy Palin.


An Andrew Yang/Tulsi Gabbard would have been an interesting ticket. A welcome return to the center, or at least close.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Not political. I’m strictly talking about their appearance. One is Asian and the other is hot.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Venting:

Jmo, but the Public Forum is getting more out there (with inexperience, repetition, and just plain dumb sh**) than ever these days. I'm tempted to launch, Show your NATO and matching socks!

Done venting.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

__





Combating COVID-19 anti-vaxxers: lessons from political philosophy







theconversation-com.cdn.ampproject.org





An interesting read.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Went for a Sunday morning drive up the coast. Pure joy with this machine...


Enjoy the hell out of that baby, mav!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Courtesy of Mrs. BSF.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515170617179480068


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Random shot...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Random shot...
> View attachment 16591197


These days, I’m not sure which one is more of a flex…


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Courtesy of Mrs. BSF.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515170617179480068


I'd have to guess that the warmth in the sunlight enters into the kitten's curiosity.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> These days, I’m not sure which one is more of a flex…


Still the Overseas but if the OP was a Tiffany then… the mere thought saddens me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

How's that for a salon name?!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good read. The article sums my thoughts on the issue.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> I'd have to guess that the warmth in the sunlight enters into the kitten's curiosity.


Yep, there's no mystery as to why my cat likes to take naps in the sun.

And repositions herself as the day goes on... 😆


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Still the Overseas but if the OP was a Tiffany then… the mere thought saddens me.


Not this one, right?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yep, there's no mystery as to why my cat likes to take naps in the sun.
> 
> And repositions herself as the day goes on... 😆


As do humans...sunbathing


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> How's that for a salon name?!


Not saying Bushcutz is the family name in the salon, but my first thought was how perfect a fit that would be.

Odd how the human memory works... because that triggered my memory of a company with similar unintended humor in the name. Haven't thought about them in decades:

Roache's Exterminating

Family name, I remember hiring Victor decades ago when I was in real estate. Heck of a nice guy. If I recall correctly his parents started the business.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> Venting:
> 
> Jmo, but the Public Forum is getting more out there (with inexperience, repetition, and just plain dumb sh**) than ever these days. I'm tempted to launch, Show your NATO and matching socks!
> 
> Done venting.


‘Struth.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Venting:
> 
> Jmo, but the Public Forum is getting more out there (with inexperience, repetition, and just plain dumb sh**) than ever these days. I'm tempted to launch, Show your NATO and matching socks!
> 
> Done venting.


Hence many here stick to posting in OOO - it's a crazy world out there boys and girls.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Venting:
> 
> Jmo, but the Public Forum is getting more out there (with inexperience, repetition, and just plain dumb sh**) than ever these days. I'm tempted to launch, Show your NATO and matching socks!
> 
> Done venting.


My theory is that one’s view of the Public forum changes with experience. I can remember asking some of the same questions, and holding the same opinions, that pop up every month or so.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.

(sidebar: I also hadn’t known until now where Ubuntu Linux got its name)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not this one, right?
> View attachment 16591255


Nice but not that Tiffany!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> My theory is that one’s view of the Public forum changes with experience. I can remember asking some of the same questions, and holding the same opinions, that pop up every month or so.


Well I think in general, there seems to be an increasing amount of anger and trolls.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> My theory is that one’s view of the Public forum changes with experience. I can remember asking some of the same questions, and holding the same opinions, that pop up every month or so.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Day 6


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Skipping Speedy Tuesday today with the fun red Seiko


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not this one, right?
> View attachment 16591255


It's "just a Seiko" dude! 😎


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> View attachment 16591895


Those hands look familiar…


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm not going to outright disagree as it's a fair point.
> 
> OTOH if just ONE of the dominant social platforms embraces free speech, then the others have NO CHOICE but to follow.
> 
> ...


 I’m not arguing the above, just thought this would be convenient to attach my thoughts.

I think people sometimes forget freedom of speech doesn’t mean freedom from consequence. One may have the legal right to say something, but - like I try to teach my son - just because you can doesn’t mean you should. Many want to pop off at the mouth, but don’t want to deal with the backlash that sometimes comes from it. In a somewhat related tangent, I think some think there’s a constitutional right not to be offended…many of whom never consider their words may be offensive to others.

It’s the curse of the “instant awareness” society we all live in. Our ability to distribute/access information is exponentially increasing, but our sorting/synthesis of all that information still follows a linear path. And with all the AI/algorithms that are used to shape and target messages to specific audiences, at some point it all becomes just a lot of noise…at least to me.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Venting:
> 
> Jmo, but the Public Forum is getting more out there (with inexperience, repetition, and just plain dumb sh**) than ever these days. I'm tempted to launch, Show your NATO and matching socks!
> 
> Done venting.


If I owned a NATO strap, I’d participate. Go for it. We could do an over/under on the number of replies.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Those hands look familiar…
> 
> View attachment 16591914


Hah - what one earth is that logo? Mystical

My watch hands were hand-made & hand blued/purpled - they are copies of C18th pocket watch hands called Beetle & Poker


Beetle & poker hands



The dial is inspired by an old church clock dial from early C17th using Old Church Slavonic Cyrillic where letter characters represent numbers


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Day 6


How's the trial going?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Simon said:


> Hah - what one earth is that logo? Mystical
> 
> My watch hands were hand-made & hand blued/purpled - they are copies of C18th pocket watch hands called Beetle & Poker
> 
> ...











What Did Prince's Symbol Mean? It Was Both A Contractual Tool & Meaningful Emblem


For 14 years, The Artist Formerly Known As "The Artist Formerly Known As Prince" — who was born with the name Prince Rogers Nelson — was merely known by his first name: Prince. Starting with his 1978 debut, For You, the funk singer published 13…




www.bustle.com


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sugman said:


> What Did Prince's Symbol Mean? It Was Both A Contractual Tool & Meaningful Emblem
> 
> 
> For 14 years, The Artist Formerly Known As "The Artist Formerly Known As Prince" — who was born with the name Prince Rogers Nelson — was merely known by his first name: Prince. Starting with his 1978 debut, For You, the funk singer published 13…
> ...


hah, who knew? not me


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> It’s the curse of the “instant awareness” society we all live in. Our ability to distribute/access information is exponentially increasing, but our sorting/synthesis of all that information still follows a linear path. And with all the AI/algorithms that are used to shape and target messages to specific audiences, at some point it all becomes just a lot of noise…at least to me.


“A lie travels halfway around the world while the truth is still putting on its boots.”

I’ve probably mentioned it before, but my dad’s five-decade career in journalism taught me to be patient as a story unearths itself.

Which also means that I can’t stand seeing people — randos on the internet, sure, but especially friends and colleagues on social media — pop off about the Outràge du Jour while failing to see the bigger picture.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> “A lie travels halfway around the world while the truth is still putting on its boots.”
> 
> I’ve probably mentioned it before, but my dad’s five-decade career in journalism taught me to be patient as a story unearths itself.
> 
> Which also means that I can’t stand seeing people — randos on the internet, sure, but especially friends and colleagues on social media — pop off about the Outràge du Jour while failing to see the bigger picture.


I'm with ya'. When it's some random person it's just annoying. When it's someone I know should know better, it's borderline infuriating.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> How's the trial going?


Pretty good. My client is on the stand today. Will be finished his direct examination early this afternoon. He’s doing well up there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

During a break in the evidence.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. BSF also likes dogs.

Video of golden retrievers meeting new baby brother goes viral on TikTok


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Nice but not that Tiffany!


You mean this one? 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

All caught up


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> All caught up


With what?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> With what?


With three pages of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Last night, was at this party. Am still thinking about what brand of watch was my seatmate wearing.

at first I thought it was a swatch.

then it looked metal and not plastic case. And the logo (in what looked like script and appeared to be two words) was not swatch.

was curious since all Rolex on table except him and my boss (panthere).

sometimes am like this. Couldnt stop until I figure it out.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

You couldn’t just ask him?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You couldn’t just ask him?


I was almost tempted. I didnt want to sound snobbish though. We just met.

his wife was wearing a Datejust.

and I thought I could figure it out.

maybe it was some independent. Or a custom dial.

it had red circles for hour indices at 12,3, 6 and 9. That’s the distinctive feature.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Just got the coolest nightlight for J. He is all about being an astronaut.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16592601
> 
> 
> Just got the coolest nightlight for J. He is all about being an astronaut.


That's super cool!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> "Free speech" is a funny thing. One can't simply say whatever they want, any time they want without consequences so that in regard, it's not truly "free".
> 
> IMO giving infantile egomaniacs a voice and an audience is not free speech at all. It's enablement of the worst kind.
> 
> On your comment about candidates from both parties on the same ticket, us moderates can only dream. I might have voted for a potential McCain/Lieberman ticket in 2012. Instead he picked crazy Palin. 😳


To me, essence of free speech is lack of prior restraint. Yes you cant be stopped from saying whatever you want. But you must be prepared for the consequences. If what you said is libelous then while you were not prevented from saying it, you must suffer the consequences.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Those hands look familiar…
> 
> View attachment 16591914


TAFKAP


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Me at the party









was so curious (maybe effect of too much whisky imbibed during the day mixed with wine at night) that I actually took a picture (crazy i know) -


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> That's super cool!


It's got a remote! 16 different colors and 4 level dimmer. They make 4 sizes, this is the medium.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> It's got a remote! 16 different colors and 4 level dimmer. They make 4 sizes, this is the medium.


If i get one for my boys, they might not sleep. Hehe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> To me, essence of free speech is lack of prior restraint. Yes you cant be stopped from saying whatever you want. But you must be prepared for the consequences. If what you said is libelous then while you were not prevented from saying it, you must suffer the consequences.


This.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I was almost tempted. I didnt want to sound snobbish though. We just met.
> 
> his wife was wearing a Datejust.
> 
> ...


Godfrey

last time something similar happened to me, I eventually figured it out. Twas a Deep Blue dive watch.

still working on this one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Been watching YouTube on the amber Heard/Johnny Depp trial. Crazy stuff. Not making any judgments one way or the other because the context is skewed by the clickbait titles, but wow, given the limitless budgets on the legal teams, things can go so deep!!!

I never have such budgets!!!!!!

No wonder these lawyers get so rich!

Wow! I’m just a country bumpkin! Though I am I downtown city (such that it is) lawyer.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Been watching YouTube on the amber Heard/Johnny Depp trial. Crazy stuff.


I'm of the impression that certain things in life are best unseen, and this qualifies in spaded!

But, with you being a lawyer I can see how it would be hard for you to ignore.

I'm just going to go ahead and guess it's harder to turn away from than a train wreck between a locomotive hauling manure plowing and a party bus full of Tick-Tock influencers. 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Been watching YouTube on the amber Heard/Johnny Depp trial. Crazy stuff. Not making any judgments one way or the other because the context is skewed by the clickbait titles, but wow, given the limitless budgets on the legal teams, things can go so deep!!!
> 
> I never have such budgets!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I saw the clip of the lawyer objecting to his own question


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I saw the clip of the lawyer objecting to his own question


It’s kind of fun seeing these big ticket lawyers seem incompetent.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting indeed Bro Dick. So, we are in a point in time where you have two groups of people debating a medical procedure, the majority being in favor, the minority against. Both sides have their arguments, but, by the rules of numbers, the majority is considered right, and the minority wrong. Even though the unvaccinated are a minority, they represent 34% of the US population and 26% of the EU (Fully vaccinated vs unvaccinated, not boosted vs unvaccinated)*, that's 116M in the US, and 117M in the EU. So, just in the US and the EU, you have 233M antivaxxers, but still, they are a minority, according to calculus, and scary if you consider them lunatics, especially that we only took the US and the EU as an example.

Now, this is where it gets interesting, those two camps are not into a philosophical, political, or religious disagreement which has no possible outcome, ie, we can never know who is right and who is wrong, it's a disagreement about a medical procedure that didn't follow the conventional testing and approval protocols, with unknown long term possible side effects. So, only time will tell which camp is right and which is wrong, and when this time comes, percentages will be irrelevent in the outcome, the only difference is that if it turns out that the vaccine is proven safe, the unvaxxed camp can still take it, but, if it turns out not to be the case, the vaxxed camp cannot remove it; that would be an interesting philosophical perspective to ponder on 😉

*Source: Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

P.S.: the above link is valid, I don't know why it mentioned the robot thingy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and guess it's harder to turn away from than a train wreck between a locomotive hauling manure plowing and a party bus full of Tick-Tock influencers. 🤣


One can only hope...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been a while...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting indeed Bro Dick. So, we are in a point in time where you have two groups of people debating a medical procedure, the majority being in favor, the minority against. Both sides have their arguments, but, by the rules of numbers, the majority is considered right, and the minority wrong. Even though the unvaccinated are a minority, they represent 34% of the US population and 26% of the EU (Fully vaccinated vs unvaccinated, not boosted vs unvaccinated)*, that's 116M in the US, and 117M in the EU. So, just in the US and the EU, you have 233M antivaxxers, but still, they are a minority, according to calculus, and scary if you consider them lunatics, especially that we only took the US and the EU as an example.
> 
> Now, this is where it gets interesting, those two camps are not into a philosophical, political, or religious disagreement which has no possible outcome, ie, we can never know who is right and who is wrong, *it's a disagreement about a medical procedure that didn't follow the conventional testing and approval protocols, with unknown long term possible side effects.* So, only time will tell which camp is right and which is wrong, and when this time comes, percentages will be irrelevent in the outcome, the only difference is that if it turns out that the vaccine is proven safe, the unvaxxed camp can still take it, but, if it turns out not to be the case, the vaxxed camp cannot remove it; that would be an interesting philosophical perspective to ponder on 😉
> 
> ...


Exactly my main concern when my wife asked me whether my children should or shouldn't take the vaccine. 
Guess we Chinese are all gamblers in our genes. 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> To me, essence of free speech is lack of prior restraint. Yes you cant be stopped from saying whatever you want. But you must be prepared for the consequences. If what you said is libelous then while you were not prevented from saying it, you must suffer the consequences.


Yup, and this is why we have libel laws. (of varying degrees in various countries)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Exactly my main concern when my wife asked me whether my children should or shouldn't take the vaccine.
> Guess we Chinese are all gamblers in our genes. 😂


Hard not to be vaccinated in our country. Restricted movement. Hence, even kids we had vaccinated.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been a while...
> View attachment 16593403


Been a while indeed! 😝


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting indeed Bro Dick. So, we are in a point in time where you have two groups of people debating a medical procedure, the majority being in favor, the minority against. Both sides have their arguments, but, by the rules of numbers, the majority is considered right, and the minority wrong. Even though the unvaccinated are a minority, they represent 34% of the US population and 26% of the EU (Fully vaccinated vs unvaccinated, not boosted vs unvaccinated)*, that's 116M in the US, and 117M in the EU. So, just in the US and the EU, you have 233M antivaxxers, but still, they are a minority, according to calculus, and scary if you consider them lunatics, especially that we only took the US and the EU as an example.
> 
> Now, this is where it gets interesting, those two camps are not into a philosophical, political, or religious disagreement which has no possible outcome, ie, we can never know who is right and who is wrong, it's a disagreement about a medical procedure that didn't follow the conventional testing and approval protocols, with unknown long term possible side effects. So, only time will tell which camp is right and which is wrong, and when this time comes, percentages will be irrelevent in the outcome, the only difference is that if it turns out that the vaccine is proven safe, the unvaxxed camp can still take it, but, if it turns out not to be the case, the vaxxed camp cannot remove it; that would be an interesting philosophical perspective to ponder on
> 
> ...


The article was about anti-vaxxers who wanted the “negative freedom” not to be forced into vaccination. They were not debating which side was right or wrong (whether or not the vax was safe), so it very much was a philosophical debate.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

PSA: Great story on protecting rhinos in South Africa.

National park in South Africa addresses rhino poaching problem

I thought it was a very worthwhile cause so I used the QR code to donate a couple of bucks... 

Also thought the founder of that rescue organization was pretty hot. 😇


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, and this is why we have libel laws. (of varying degrees in various countries)


I thought it has to do with more than only being libel. It’s also a safety/security issue…inciting violence, fire in a crowded theater, etc., or does this all somehow fall under libel (I wouldn’t think so, but I’m not a lawyer., so it’s an opportunity for me to learn something.)? Another fallout from running your mouth and using your freedom of speech are the non-legal consequences that one may incur (negative public opinion, business boycotts, damage to reputation, etc.). So, simply put, I’ve always thought freedom of speech protects you from legal ramifications of what you say unless specific laws have been broken (libel, inciting violence, for examples), yet one has to live with the non-legal consequences (good or bad).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> I thought it has to do with more than only being libel. It’s also a safety/security issue…inciting violence, fire in a crowded theater, etc., or does this all somehow fall under libel (I wouldn’t think so, but I’m not a lawyer., so it’s an opportunity for me to learn something.)? Another fallout from running your mouth and using your freedom of speech are the non-legal consequences that one may incur (negative public opinion, business boycotts, damage to reputation, etc.). So, simply put, I’ve always thought freedom of speech protects you from legal ramifications of what you say unless specific laws have been broken (libel, inciting violence, for examples), yet one has to live with the non-legal consequences (good or bad).


These too, yeah.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> The article was about anti-vaxxers who wanted the “negative freedom” not to be forced into vaccination. They were not debating which side was right or wrong (whether or not the vax was safe), so it very much was a philosophical debate.


I know, I wanted to give a lighter answer to this article, but, here's a more elaborate one.

He starts his writing with:

_*"As a teacher of political philosophy, I think it’s important to dispel the notion that the call to vaccinate is an infringement on acceptable liberal freedoms."*_

Since when political philosophy defines medical freedom? medical freedom is defined by laws, not philosophy. The Nuremberg Code is very clear about it, the fact-checkers are all lying when they say it doesn't pertain to the covid vaccine, which is up to this day considered an experimental medication. Here it is:

*BRITISH MEDICAL JOURNAL No 7070 Volume 313: Page 1448, 7 December 1996. 

Introduction*

The judgment by the war crimes tribunal at Nuremberg laid down 10 standards to
which physicians must conform when carrying out experiments on human subjects in
a new code that is now accepted worldwide.
This judgment established a new standard of ethical medical behaviour for the post
World War II human rights era. Amongst other requirements, this document
enunciates the requirement of voluntary informed consent of the human subject. The
principle of voluntary informed consent protects the right of the individual to control
his own body.
This code also recognizes that the risk must be weighed against the expected
benefit, and that unnecessary pain and suffering must be avoided.
This code recognizes that doctors should avoid actions that injure human patients.
The principles established by this code for medical practice now have been extended
into general codes of medical ethics.


*The Nuremberg Code (1947)*

Permissible Medical Experiments

The great weight of the evidence before us to effect that certain types of medical
experiments on human beings, when kept within reasonably well-defined bounds,
conform to the ethics of the medical profession generally. The protagonists of the
practice of human experimentation justify their views on the basis that such
experiments yield results for the good of society that are unprocurable by other
methods or means of study. All agree, however, that certain basic principles must
be observed in order to satisfy moral, ethical and legal concepts:

1. The voluntary consent of the human subject is absolutely essential. This
means that the person involved should have legal capacity to give consent;
should be so situated as to be able to exercise free power of choice, without
the intervention of any element of force, fraud, deceit, duress, overreaching,
or other ulterior form of constraint or coercion; and should have sufficient
knowledge and comprehension of the elements of the subject matter involved
as to enable him to make an understanding and enlightened decision. This
latter element requires that before the acceptance of an affirmative decision
by the experimental subject there should be made known to him the nature,
duration, and purpose of the experiment; the method and means by which it is
to be conducted; all inconveniences and hazards reasonably to be expected;
and the effects upon his health or person which may possibly come from his
participation in the experiment.

The duty and responsibility for ascertaining the quality of the consent rests
upon each individual who initiates, directs, or engages in the experiment. It is
a personal duty and responsibility which may not be delegated to another with
impunity.

2. The experiment should be such as to yield fruitful results for the good of
society, unprocurable by other methods or means of study, and not random
and unnecessary in nature.

3. The experiment should be so designed and based on the results of animal
experimentation and a knowledge of the natural history of the disease or other
problem under study that the anticipated results justify the performance of the
experiment.

4. The experiment should be so conducted as to avoid all unnecessary physical
and mental suffering and injury.

5. No experiment should be conducted where there is an a priori reason to
believe that death or disabling injury will occur; except, perhaps, in those
experiments where the experimental physicians also serve as subjects.

6. The degree of risk to be taken should never exceed that determined by the
humanitarian importance of the problem to be solved by the experiment.

7. Proper preparations should be made and adequate facilities provided to
protect the experimental subject against even remote possibilities of injury,
disability or death.

8. The experiment should be conducted only by scientifically qualified persons.
The highest degree of skill and care should be required through all stages of
the experiment of those who conduct or engage in the experiment.

9. During the course of the experiment the human subject should be at liberty to
bring the experiment to an end if he has reached the physical or mental state
where continuation of the experiment seems to him to be impossible.

10. During the course of the experiment the scientist in charge must be prepared
to terminate the experiment at any stage, if he has probable cause to believe,
in the exercise of the good faith, superior skill and careful judgment required
of him, that a continuation of the experiment is likely to result in injury,
disability, or death to the experimental subject.

For more information see Nurmberg Doctor's Trial , BMJ 1996;313(7070):1445-75



https://media.tghn.org/medialibrary/2011/04/BMJ_No_7070_Volume_313_The_Nuremberg_Code.pdf



The Declaration of Helsinki (1964) is even more constraining



https://www.kem.edu/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Declaration_Helsinki-1964.pdf




The purpose of a vaccine is to protect the vaccinated from infection, if it fails to do so, it means it's not a vaccine, and there is no reason to impose it on other people that won't be protected either, and even worse, impose it on previously infected people that already have natural immunity. So no, I don't see any philosophical views in this article, I see a personal opinion.

Moreover, bodily freedom is to accept or reject any medication based on informed consent without any kind of coercion. Those are the rules of consent according to the United Nations:



https://www.refworld.org/pdfid/4aa762e30.pdf



Of course, bodily freedom means that consenting adults can take as many jabs as they wish, their body, their choice, but it doesn't entitle them to dictate their will on others, or attribute the failure of a supposed vaccine on those that refused, rightfully, to take it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> PSA: Great story on protecting rhinos in South Africa.
> 
> National park in South Africa addresses rhino poaching problem
> 
> ...


Gf.

Another PSA: Happy birthday, Jenna!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know, I wanted to give a lighter answer to this article, but, here's a more elaborate one.
> 
> He starts his writing with:
> 
> ...


The vaccines were tested before you or I could take them.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been a while...
> View attachment 16593403


For birthday spanks?






























Or to spank this bottom?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> He starts his writing with:
> _"As a teacher of *political philosophy*, I think it’s important to dispel the notion that the call to vaccinate is an infringement on acceptable liberal freedoms."_


About the only part of the quoted article I can agree with... the author is clearly political.

I find it just a bit depressing such weak tea gets published in the first place, more so that it's so readily consumed by so many others.

Even disagreeing with the premise, I could make a much better argument for the author's case.

I don't mind contrary arguments, but at least be accurate, honest and good at it for crying out loud.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You mean this one? 😉
> View attachment 16592442


Yup that's the one! Yours or trying it on? Investment piece since it has the bezel protector?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting indeed Bro Dick. So, we are in a point in time where you have two groups of people debating a medical procedure, the majority being in favor, the minority against. Both sides have their arguments, but, by the rules of numbers, the majority is considered right, and the minority wrong. Even though the unvaccinated are a minority, they represent 34% of the US population and 26% of the EU (Fully vaccinated vs unvaccinated, not boosted vs unvaccinated)*, that's 116M in the US, and 117M in the EU. So, just in the US and the EU, you have 233M antivaxxers, but still, they are a minority, according to calculus, and scary if you consider them lunatics, especially that we only took the US and the EU as an example.
> 
> Now, this is where it gets interesting, *those two camps are not into a philosophical, political*, or religious disagreement which has no possible outcome, ie, we can never know who is right and who is wrong, it's a disagreement about a medical procedure that didn't follow the conventional testing and approval protocols, with unknown long term possible side effects. So, only time will tell which camp is right and which is wrong, and when this time comes, percentages will be irrelevent in the outcome, the only difference is that if it turns out that the vaccine is proven safe, the unvaxxed camp can still take it, but, if it turns out not to be the case, the vaxxed camp cannot remove it; that would be an interesting philosophical perspective to ponder on 😉
> 
> ...


Just speaking for the US only, the decision whether to vax or not is unfortunately politically charged. Even masking here is often motivated by politics unfortunately. In blue LA, 85% of us are vaxxed. The other 15% that are not are labeled X. I'm sure it's the opposite in say a red state like Tennessee. 😉

It's actually sobering to think how divided the US currently is and the latest news about Twitter will only serve to further divide us as content moderation goes away and it'll be a total sh*t show over the guise of "free speech".

BTW I know a couple of people who work there - almost everyone is looking to leave now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> I thought it has to do with more than only being libel. It’s also a safety/security issue…inciting violence, fire in a crowded theater, etc., or does this all somehow fall under libel (I wouldn’t think so, but I’m not a lawyer., so it’s an opportunity for me to learn something.)? Another fallout from running your mouth and using your freedom of speech are the non-legal consequences that one may incur (negative public opinion, business boycotts, damage to reputation, etc.). So, simply put, I’ve always thought freedom of speech protects you from legal ramifications of what you say unless specific laws have been broken (libel, inciting violence, for examples), yet one has to live with the non-legal consequences (good or bad).


Correct bro. Libel is just one of the possible consequences. Sedition/Incitement. Obscenity/Pornography. Perjury. Among others.

Key is, there is no prior restraint/censorship as a general rule. Depending on the country, there are very limited instances when freedom of speech can be restrained.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> About the only part of the quoted article I can agree with... the author is clearly political.
> 
> I find it just a bit depressing such weak tea gets published in the first place, more so that it's so readily consumed by so many others.
> 
> ...


Like I said above, everything is politically charged these days, especially in the US.

I do agree with the author though - actions or inactions, in this case, should have positive or negative consequences.

It's as simple as this - kids are required to have certain vaccines before going to school. If you don't get the vaccines, the kid isn't going to school.

I know the naysayers will argue that the new COVID vax isn't tested and too new but it has been thoroughly tested already. Now whether one believes the data and science or not is an entirely different matter.

I would argue that the stuff that some consume daily is far more dangerous long term than any vaccine. Sugar, soda, processed meats, etc. And let's get real here, some of those who are vehemently opposed to the vax here in the US aren't exactly the spitting image of health. Often far from it. 😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> The vaccines were tested before you or I could take them.


Don't you hate it when people on the internet spread false informations? tested doesn't mean passed the regulatory testing protocols and got the necessary approvals. The following is from Biontech's annual report SEC filing dated December 31, 2021:

From page 6

*Risk Factors Summary *

Investing in the ADSs involves various risks. You should carefully read and consider the matters discussed in this Annual Report under the heading “Risk Factors,” which include the following risks:

- Our revenue depends heavily on sales of our COVID-19 vaccine, and our future revenues from our COVID-19 vaccine are uncertain.

- Our commercial revenue is based on preliminary estimates of COVID-19 vaccine sales and costs from Pfizer Inc., or Pfizer, that are likely to change in future periods, which will impact our reported financial results.

- *We may not be able to demonstrate sufficient efficacy or safety of our COVID-19 vaccine to obtain permanent regulatory approval in the United States, the United Kingdom, the European Union, or other countries where it has been authorized for emergency use or granted conditional marketing approval.*

From page 7 and 8

Risks Related to our COVID-19 vaccine and the Commercialization of our Pipeline


Our revenue depends heavily on sales of our COVID-19 vaccine, and our future revenues from our COVID-19 vaccine are uncertain.


Our COVID-19 vaccine was granted emergency use authorization in the United States and the United Kingdom, and conditional marketing approval in the European Union, in December 2020, followed by emergency or limited use authorization in a number of other countries and approval for use in certain other countries. Prior to this, we had not sold or marketed any products in our pipeline. As a result, we expect that a majority of our total revenues, and all of our product revenues, in 2021 will be attributable to sales of our COVID-19 vaccine. There is intense competition in the field of COVID-19 vaccines, including with other vaccines that have been authorized for emergency use and those in late-stage clinical development. Our future revenues from sales of our COVID-19 vaccine depend on numerous factors, including:

- *the durability of immune response generated by our COVID-19 vaccine, which has not yet been demonstrated in clinical trials;*

- our ability to receive full regulatory approvals;

- the safety profile of our COVID-19 vaccine, including if previously unknown side effects or increased incidence or severity of known side effects as compared to those seen during clinical trials are identified with our COVID-19 vaccine with widespread global use after approval;

From page 9

*We may not be able to demonstrate sufficient efficacy or safety of our COVID-19 vaccine to obtain permanent regulatory approval in the United States, the United Kingdom, the European Union, or other countries where it has been authorized for emergency use or granted conditional marketing approval.*


Our COVID-19 vaccine was granted emergency use authorization in the United States and the United Kingdom, and conditional marketing approval in the European Union, in December 2020, followed by emergency or limited use authorization in a number of other countries and approval for use in certain other countries. *Our COVID-19 vaccine has not yet been approved by the U.S Food and Drug Administration, or FDA, the European Medical Agency, or EMA, or other regulatory authorities in a number of countries*. We and Pfizer Inc. or Pfizer, intend to continue to observe our COVID-19 vaccine and other variants of a COVID-19 vaccine candidate in global clinical trials. It is possible that subsequent data from these clinical trials may not be as favorable as data we submitted to the FDA, the EMA or other regulatory authorities to support our applications for emergency use authorization or conditional marketing approval or that concerns with the safety of our COVID-19 vaccine will arise from the widespread use of our COVID-19 vaccine outside of clinical trials. Our COVID-19 vaccine may not receive approval outside of the emergency use setting in the countries where it is not currently approved, which could adversely affect our business prospects.


If we discover safety issues with our products, including our COVID-19 vaccine, that were not known at the time of approval or if we fail to comply with continuing regulatory requirements, commercialization efforts for our products could be negatively affected, approved products could lose their approval or sales could be suspended, and our business and reputation could be materially harmed.


Our COVID-19 vaccine and any other product candidates for which we receive approval or emergency use authorization are subject to continuing regulatory oversight, including the review of additional safety information. Our COVID-19 vaccine will be more widely used by patients as an authorized product than it was used in clinical trials and therefore *side effects and other problems may be observed after emergency use authorization that were not seen or anticipated, or were not as prevalent or severe, during clinical trials. We cannot provide assurance that newly discovered or developed safety issues will not arise*. With the use of any vaccine by a wide patient population, serious adverse events may occur from time to time that did not arise in the clinical trials of the product or that initially appeared to be unrelated to the vaccine itself and only with the collection of subsequent information were found to be causally related to the product. Any such safety issues could cause us to suspend or cease marketing of our approved products, possibly subject us to substantial liabilities, and adversely affect our ability to generate revenue and our financial condition. The subsequent discovery of previously unknown problems with a product could negatively affect commercial sales of the product, result in restrictions on the product or lead to the withdrawal of the product from the market. The reporting of adverse safety events involving our products or public speculation about such events could cause the price of the ADSs representing our ordinary shares to decline or experience periods of volatility.


*Unexpected safety issues, including any that we have not yet observed in our clinical trials for our COVID-19 vaccine, could lead to significant reputational damage for us and our product development platforms* going forward and other issues, including delays in our other programs, the need for re-design of our clinical trials and the need for significant additional financial resources. We also may be restricted or prohibited from marketing or manufacturing our COVID-19 vaccine, even after obtaining product approval, if previously unknown problems with the product or its manufacture are subsequently discovered.



https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1776985/000156459021016723/bntx-20f_20201231.htm


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread needs watch pics


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I have best of all worlds. Natural immunity from covid infection. A traditional vaccine. An mRNA vaccine. And soon, a vector vaccine.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Just speaking for the US only, the decision whether to vax or not is unfortunately politically charged. Even masking here is often motivated by politics unfortunately. In blue LA, 85% of us are vaxxed. The other 15% that are not are labeled X. I'm sure it's the opposite in say a red state like Tennessee. 😉
> 
> It's actually sobering to think how divided the US currently is and the latest news about Twitter will only serve to further divide us as content moderation goes away and it'll be a total sh*t show over the guise of "free speech".
> 
> BTW I know a couple of people who work there - almost everyone is looking to leave now.


It's the same division in Europe, carbon copy I should say.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> This thread needs watch pics
> View attachment 16593933


The reflection makes it look like a Movado.

Or is it a Movado?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> I have best of all worlds. Natural immunity from covid infection. A traditional vaccine. An mRNA vaccine. And soon, a vector vaccine.


Aiming to have your vaccinations keep up with your watch collection? 🤣 

Serious question.... which "traditional vaccine" did you get?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> I have best of all worlds. Natural immunity from covid infection. A traditional vaccine. An mRNA vaccine. And soon, a vector vaccine.


We need fuzzy photos as proof. 🙂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Aiming to have your vaccinations keep up with your watch collection? 🤣
> 
> Serious question.... which "traditional vaccine" did you get?


He got bitten by a radioactive bat


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

On a funner, more productive note, I would like opinions on this...



















Thinking of adding the side stripes to the new car. Which one?

I mocked these up on GT7 using the 991 GT3 RS, which is the closest thing to mine. They don't have the regular Carrera but this is still a 991 body. And yes, I'm a big time nerd. 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

And I remade a few of my favorite cars that I've had over the years in GT7 too.










911, M4, and S2000.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> On a funner, more productive note, I would like opinions on this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black better


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Day 7, Rolex #7


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> On a funner, more productive note, I would like opinions on this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about the stripes of the 911R in white (the stripes I mean)?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Aiming to have your vaccinations keep up with your watch collection? 🤣
> 
> Serious question.... which "traditional vaccine" did you get?


Sinovac


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Sinovac


Lucky you.

No such option for us here in the states.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

__





Fabian Cancellara launches Tudor Pro Cycling team for 2023






www.msn.com


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> If you had $44B, what would you do with it to help humanity? I have lots of ideas - buying Twitter ain't one of them.


I dunno, I blame social media for quite a few ills of society.

And didn't Elon already throw a few B's to charity?

Elon Musk gave a mysterious $5.7 billion donation weeks after he dared the UN to show him its plan for solving world hunger | Fortune 

I'd probably give him a pass on this one, too early to tell the outcome.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

mav said:


> And I remade a few of my favorite cars that I've had over the years in GT7 too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the track in Monaco is getting set up.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s cool! Even if it is Cancellara! 

Cool to see a watch company back in the sport. Tag was involved at Team BMC for a bit. And of course Festina (especially in 1998 ).


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> That’s cool! Even if it is Cancellara!
> 
> Cool to see a watch company back in the sport. Tag was involved at Team BMC for a bit. And of course Festina (especially in 1998 ).


I thought the same thing-boo Cancellara. LOL. Tissot is an official timekeeper of UCI races.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> This thread needs watch pics
> View attachment 16593933


Whew, it's 5:17, time for a beer!

Or it's 11:47 and too early. Hmm, let me flip it around...

Yay, 5:17, time for a beer!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Went to get some ink… came out with a pen! 

Watch shot for the day, too


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Went to get some ink… came out with a pen!
> 
> Watch shot for the day, too


Sailor 1911!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

What nib did you get?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sailor 1911!


Yes! The “slim” one I believe ($225msrp came out to $180 with a nice discount). Well worth it! “Fine” nib in 14k yellow gold

Edit: 14k, not 18


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Or to spank this bottom?
> View attachment 16593706


Would rather spank this one.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Yup that's the one! Yours or trying it on? Investment piece since it has the bezel protector?


Yiup, tried to keep it pristine...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Would rather spank this one.
> View attachment 16595015


Hams!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Hams!


Godfrey.

Speaking of hams, it looks like I lost another butt load of posts. Over 6400 now. I don't see the point in making the forum owners $$ by participating only to be punished when a thread takes a u-turn.🤬


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> On a funner, more productive note, I would like opinions on this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black may look more subtle, but in this case I think white is the way to go.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Whew, it's 5:17, time for a beer!
> 
> Or it's 11:47 and too early. Hmm, let me flip it around...
> 
> Yay, 5:17, time for a beer!!


Too early??

As they said in _Veep_, "It's 8 am somewhere in the world right now."


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Whew, it's 5:17, time for a beer!
> 
> Or it's 11:47 and too early. Hmm, let me flip it around...
> 
> Yay, 5:17, time for a beer!!


It was 10:44


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't you hate it when people on the internet spread false informations? tested doesn't mean passed the regulatory testing protocols and got the necessary approvals. The following is from Biontech's annual report SEC filing dated December 31, 2021:
> 
> From page 6
> 
> ...


I wouldn't rely on a prospectus as proof of an argument, positive or negative. That's not what it's meant to be.

This is nothing more than lawyerly boilerplate to protect their client's butt. Lots of disclaimers to reduce the reader's expectations of a positive outcome. They discuss the risks but everything is geared to a negative outcome and will say nothing positive to balance it out.

When I was reviewing a prospectus for a new mutual fund we were rolling out, the lawyers made sure to say that rising rates will cause the price of bonds to go down. I wanted to add verbiage that _falling_ rates will cause prices to go up but the lawyers didn't want any part of that...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Came across these yesterday...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wouldn't rely on a prospectus as proof of an argument, positive or negative. That's not what it's meant to be.
> 
> This is nothing more than lawyerly boilerplate to protect their client's butt. Lots of disclaimers to reduce the reader's expectations of a positive outcome. They discuss the risks but everything is geared to a negative outcome and will say nothing positive to balance it out.
> 
> When I was reviewing a prospectus for a new mutual fund we were rolling out, the lawyers made sure to say that rising rates will cause the price of bonds to go down. I wanted to add verbiage that _falling_ rates will cause prices to go up but the lawyers didn't want any part of that...


…..and I just love it when the folks “looking out for us” occasionally describe the market as *sideways *and they are actually trying to be serious ..lol.. This would not be unlike me telling my former passengers that all of the shakin’ coffee was due to “air pockets.”


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wouldn't rely on a prospectus as proof of an argument, positive or negative. That's not what it's meant to be.
> 
> This is nothing more than lawyerly boilerplate to protect their client's butt. Lots of disclaimers to reduce the reader's expectations of a positive outcome. They discuss the risks but everything is geared to a negative outcome and will say nothing positive to balance it out.
> 
> When I was reviewing a prospectus for a new mutual fund we were rolling out, the lawyers made sure to say that rising rates will cause the price of bonds to go down. I wanted to add verbiage that _falling_ rates will cause prices to go up but the lawyers didn't want any part of that...


Lawyers take the fun out of everything. As a marketer, I'm in a constant battle with our GC over what we can say and cannot say in our ads. Suffice to say, since I like to push the limits and always redefining the red lines and our goal posts, our GC hates me. 🙂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about the stripes of the 911R in white (the stripes I mean)?
> 
> View attachment 16594019


That's an option too and a damn good one! I love the 911R!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

My occasional 


mav said:


> That's an option too and a damn good one! I love the 911R!


That’s a beautiful auto, Mav. Puuuurfect color.

Being more of a machine-hound, I vote for nakedness 😎. No stripes, no logos.

Nicely done 👍🏼


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mav said:


> *Lawyers take the fun out of everything.* As a marketer, I'm in a constant battle with our GC over what we can say and cannot say in our ads. Suffice to say, since I like to push the limits and always redefining the red lines and our goal posts, our GC hates me. 🙂


And no offense bros Sap and Pong! I'm sure you guys are super fun! 😂


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Today’s meandering: Sabino Canyon near Tucson… 

Our more-remote journey was somewhat impacted by very high desert wind and a no-chit dust storm [a first for us and not something I need to repeat].

This is a view from about 2/3 up the trail which basically starts at the edge of a suburb and gains about 1000’. Moderate travels, beautifully-maintained trail, hot Sun (watch the forecasts as the summer comes on). Enlarging this photo reveals kids at the upper pool having a splash.

So much to see outside 😎


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> And no offense bros Sap and Pong! I'm sure you guys are super fun! 😂


As long as we don't work with them right? 😉🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wouldn't rely on a prospectus as proof of an argument, positive or negative. That's not what it's meant to be.
> 
> This is nothing more than lawyerly boilerplate to protect their client's butt. Lots of disclaimers to reduce the reader's expectations of a positive outcome. They discuss the risks but everything is geared to a negative outcome and will say nothing positive to balance it out.
> 
> When I was reviewing a prospectus for a new mutual fund we were rolling out, the lawyers made sure to say that rising rates will cause the price of bonds to go down. I wanted to add verbiage that _falling_ rates will cause prices to go up but the lawyers didn't want any part of that...


That wasn't the purpose of my post, I posted as a reply to the claim that it wasn't an experimental vaccine, and this is clearly stated in the filing as I highlited it, it has nothing to do with lawyers protecting their clients.

As to the unknown safety of their product, which they downplayed in their filing, the recently released Pfizer trial documents (released under a judge order, may I remind you that they asked for a 75 years delay?) show clearly that they, as well as the FDA, knew of the side effects, and listed 8 pages of them, that totaled 1291 side effect. Don't take my word for it, you can check the documents, they are publicly available.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> That wasn't the purpose of my post, I posted as a reply to the claim that it wasn't an experimental vaccine, and this is clearly stated in the filing as I highlighted it, it has nothing to do with lawyers protecting their clients.
> 
> As to the unknown safety of their product, which they downplayed in their filing, the recently released Pfizer trial documents (released under a judge order, may I remind you that they asked for a 75 years delay?) show clearly that they, as well as the FDA, knew of the side effects, and listed 8 pages of them, that totaled 1291 side effect. Don't take my word for it, you can check the documents, they are publicly available.


Yes, a link would be helpful. I was not able to find the eight pages.

However, I was able to find this.
Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine Reactions & Adverse Events | CDC

Note that even people given _placebos_ experienced side effects, which makes me wonder about the eight pages and "1291 side effects." Saying that there were 1291 separate side effects seems implausibly high and makes me think that one side effect was counted multiple times, e.g., "pain at the injection site" data for the 18-55 cohort and the >55 cohort were counted as separate incidents and if you do that for all the other reported side effects. I can see where it would get to eight pages... Otherwise, not so much. Happy to be set straight though.

Further, I found this recent article.
FDA Begins Releasing Pfizer COVID Vax Documents

They discussed the possibility of misusing that data:

_"Children's Health Defense, a nonprofit that has taken a stance against the use of COVID vaccines in kids, highlighted a list of adverse events reported in the documents -- a list that includes any adverse events that occurred in people who participated in the clinical trial, even those who received placebo, and is misleading, experts have said." _

They noted the possibility/probability of "cherry-picking" the data...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

More watch pics needed


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes, a link would be helpful. I was not able to find the eight pages.
> 
> However, I was able to find this.
> Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine Reactions & Adverse Events | CDC
> ...


Here you go, found them, from page 30 to 38, that's 9 pages in fact, but I doubt they will add up to 1291 (that's the number that was circulating), I won't count them though, that's a very long list 😉 



https://phmpt.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/5.3.6-postmarketing-experience.pdf



It's from the site of the organisation that sued the FDA to get the data









Public Health and Medical Professionals for Transparency - Public Health and Medical Professionals for Transparency


This nonprofit, made up of public health professionals, medical professionals, scientists, and journalists exists solely to obtain and disseminate the data




phmpt.org


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Came across these yesterday...
> View attachment 16595192
> 
> 
> View attachment 16595197


1. Did you shoot these?

2. If you did, then how’d you make gifs? Did you use an iPhone? Ohh — was it the Giphy app?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Have two in my system. Going for third tomorrow. Plus the natural one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

So we’ll be car-shopping! Maybe.?

MrsBS’s sister is moving here to the US, and she’d like to buy our CR-V. I sat down with MrsBS and looked online for dealer inventory for several models — Honda, Acura, Subaru, BMW/Lexus, etc.

Pickings are slim, I tells ya. We’re going to need to use our sales leads (all two of ‘em) to get what we want in a reasonable amount of time. (plus some test drives, because I suspect MrsBS would miss the smoothness of her CVT if she gets a different transmission)

Going to tell our sister that she might need to buy her own car instead. Best to hedge our collective bets.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16595926
> 
> Have two in my system. Going for third tomorrow. Plus the natural one.


I just saw Dr. Campbell’s latest vid where he showed data that three Sinovac doses do very well (much, much better than single or double). So that’s good news.

MrsBS and I will get boosters — Moderna, likely, completing our trifecta — in a couple weeks when she’s finished with her clinic obligations.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16595926
> 
> Have two in my system. Going for third tomorrow. Plus the natural one.


Pong, you need to have the whole collection, and don't forget to keep the boxes and papers 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Pong, you need to have the whole collection, and don't forget to keep the boxes and papers 😉


The protein subunit not available here yet.

so just traditional (2 doses), mRNA (3 doses) and tomorrow, vector (first dose). That should be it. Plus one shot of omicron.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16595926
> 
> Have two in my system. Going for third tomorrow. Plus the natural one.


I'm sticking with one, Pfizer mRNA. Thinking if I were to have side effects I'll have only "one set" of side effects...😅


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> 1. Did you shoot these?
> 
> 2. If you did, then how’d you make gifs? Did you use an iPhone? Ohh — was it the Giphy app?


Yes and I used _EZGIF.com_. Very flexible and intuitive.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes and I used _EZGIF.com_. Very flexible and intuitive.


Gf

One example...









Hehe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I'm sticking with one, Pfizer mRNA. Thinking if I were to have side effects I'll have only "one set" of side effects...😅


I dont have side effects since each set fighting each other. Cancelling each other out. Hehe.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I dont have side effects since each set fighting each other. Cancelling each other out. Hehe.


Do not forget though bro in that case your body is the arena!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> It was 10:44


Bah, details.....you must be that guy who heckles the comedian at the club


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Bah, details.....you must be that guy who heckles the comedian at the club


At least i dont slap em.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Do not forget though bro in that case your body is the arena!


My body used to being an arena  for amazons.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My body used to being an arena  for amazons.


Love is a battlefield eh? 🤪


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My occasional
> 
> 
> That’s a beautiful auto, Mav. Puuuurfect color.
> ...


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> So we’ll be car-shopping! Maybe.?
> 
> MrsBS’s sister is moving here to the US, and she’d like to buy our CR-V. I sat down with MrsBS and looked online for dealer inventory for several models — Honda, Acura, Subaru, BMW/Lexus, etc.
> 
> ...


Our dog sitter has been in the market for a new car. Honda has been marking up their Civics and Accords by $10K over MSRP here. Absolutely nuts. She looked at a Toyota Corolla - $35K.

Even a 36 month / 10K miles per year lease for a base 3 Series is almost $1K per month. And that's through my connection at a BMW dealer.

😳


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Our dog sitter has been in the market for a new car. Honda has been marking up their Civics and Accords by $10K over MSRP here. Absolutely nuts. She looked at a Toyota Corolla - $35K.
> 
> Even a 36 month / 10K miles per year lease for a base 3 Series is almost $1K per month. And that's through my connection at a BMW dealer.
> 
> 😳


$10k was what I was hearing, too, so I was sorta relieved when I saw a Civic at a dealer with a $5k markup (still stupid of me to use the word "relieved"). But it was the $700 mudflaps and $400 wheel locks that were particularly offensive.

$40k is Bimmer money, fer chrissakes. Why shouldn't I be cross-shopping a 2-series with AWD?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yes and I used _EZGIF.com_. Very flexible and intuitive.


Cool --

(I've not watched F1 in ages and didn't know they have in-helmet cams now)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> At least i dont slap em.


Not yet.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> Our dog sitter has been in the market for a new car. Honda has been marking up their Civics and Accords by $10K over MSRP here. Absolutely nuts. She looked at a Toyota Corolla - $35K.
> 
> Even a 36 month / 10K miles per year lease for a base 3 Series is almost $1K per month. And that's through my connection at a BMW dealer.
> 
> 😳


I was browsing leasetrader.com yesterday. There was some fairly cheap, no deposit takeover options.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Blue watch and 911 bokeh!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mav said:


> Blue watch and 911 bokeh!


Blue watch and Skoda Octavia bokeh
different league - in watch, car and photo quality


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

These car markups are nuts! 

I was able to get my new M3 at MSRP (I received a VIN yesterday and the car is _finally_ in production in Germany). I’m a longtime customer at the dealership, though (they normally ask $5-10k over on M models) and I also had to promise I’d return my current lease to them (they leased me the car, but they don’t want me buying it out, because they know they can make a profit re-selling my lease return)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Brown watch. No car.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Blue watch and 911 bokeh!


That photo's BONKERS! 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Blue watch and 911 bokeh!


Very nice!!!!! Baller!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Day 8, don’t have 8 Rolexes. 



And shoes are my bokeh contribution.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually I will be giving my closing arguments this afternoon. We will be done a day early, which almost never happens!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Someone say watch pics?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually I will be giving my closing arguments this afternoon. We will be done a day early, which almost never happens!


Good luck bro. Slay em.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Very nice!!!!! Baller!


The true baller watch and car combo is Tissot and Kia though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Good luck bro. Slay em.


The evidence came out as expected. My client was good. He held up to cross-exam well. My closing went well. Whatever happens next I have no control.

Reserved judgment so it might be a few weeks or months until I know the result.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The evidence came out as expected. My client was good. He held up to cross-exam well. My closing went well. Whatever happens next I have no control.
> 
> Reserved judgment so it might be a few weeks or months until I know the result.


Jury trial? Or decision to be rendered by a sole judge?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Jury trial? Or decision to be rendered by a sole judge?


Sole judge. Can’t have jury trials for family law matters in my province.

Would love to do a jury trial, but I won’t be.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Sole judge. Can’t have jury trials for family law matters in my province.
> 
> Would love to do a jury trial, but I won’t be.


No jury trials here at all. One of two items in the Bill of Rights that the Americans did not pass to our country under their watch.

closest i have come to one is when arguing before a panel of judges.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Actually I will be giving my closing arguments this afternoon. We will be done a day early, which almost never happens!


#nevereverreadahead especially another thread…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

About to get my vector vaccine


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Final shots of the view from our soon-to-be vacated apt...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread needs more color.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Color?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering around...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Where to BSF?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And i was just in BSF and BSi’s vicinity a few weeks ago. But, alas, didn’t have the pleasure of meeting up. Too short of a time and hectic schedule.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My free day was spent getting this -


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been listening to the Go-Gos and Belinda...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been listening to the Go-Gos and Belinda...
> View attachment 16598074


Gf

And drinking while watching the NFL Draft.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> These car markups are nuts!
> 
> I was able to get my new M3 at MSRP (I received a VIN yesterday and the car is _finally_ in production in Germany). I’m a longtime customer at the dealership, though (they normally ask $5-10k over on M models) and I also had to promise I’d return my current lease to them (they leased me the car, but they don’t want me buying it out, because they know they can make a profit re-selling my lease return)


It’s crazy in some places. The deals here in East Tennessee aren’t great, but I was able to find an 2021 Infiniti QX50 with 8000 miles for my wife at a nice price. I was somewhat surprised after seeing others’ horror stories. They actually gave me a higher end of the book range for my trade than they took for their car. All-in-all, I was pretty satisfied with how everything came out. I guess geography is important, after all.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> And drinking while watching the NFL Draft.
> View attachment 16598075


Imagine that. One QB in the first round. And not in top 20 i think. And it appears to be the year of the WRs and pass rushers.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Cool --
> 
> (I've not watched F1 in ages and didn't know they have in-helmet cams now)
> View attachment 16596276


Goes to show how nuts these guys are…but it looks like fun!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> It’s crazy in some places. The deals here in East Tennessee aren’t great, but I was able to find an 2021 Infiniti QX50 with 8000 miles for my wife at a nice price. I was somewhat surprised after seeing others’ horror stories. They actually gave me a higher end of the book range for my trade than they took for their car. All-in-all, I was pretty satisfied with how everything came out. I guess geography is important, after all.


This reminded me of our wedding/bridal car, an Infiniti sedan. We couldnt use any other marque.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> This reminded me of our wedding/bridal car, an Infiniti sedan. We couldnt use any other marque.


My wife loves Infiniti cars. I bought a G35 while we were dating before we got married. Somehow, it became her car within a year (oddly enough...her taking the car over coincided with about the time we got married). We traded that one for a G37. With the exception of a 2-year window, Infiniti cars are all she's had. We've been married 16+ years.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Goes to show how nuts these guys are…but it looks like fun!


I can hardly imagine how they keep their eyes straight with all that shaking around. It's much rougher than it looks from the outside.

And that's from last season, too (the F1 series on Netflix). I've seen some footage of this year's ground-effect cars "porpoising", where they repeatedly lose and regain ground-effect downforce, making the car hop up and down at speed (like a porpoise jumping up and down into the water). Gotta be _tons_ worse.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, the ability to keep calm, the reflexes…the trust you would have to put in other drivers…just crazy. It would take incredible body control and hand/foot/eye coordination.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Color?
> View attachment 16598050


This thread needs more watches with more indices, numbers, lume and other stuff on them.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> This thread needs more watches with more indices, numbers, lume and other stuff on them.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Two weeks into training at the new job. Our first day on the phones (well 2 hours anyway). Took two calls


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugman said:


> It’s crazy in some places. The deals here in East Tennessee aren’t great, but I was able to find an 2021 Infiniti QX50 with 8000 miles for my wife at a nice price. I was somewhat surprised after seeing others’ horror stories. They actually gave me a higher end of the book range for my trade than they took for their car. All-in-all, I was pretty satisfied with how everything came out. I guess geography is important, after all.


Absolutely! It’s crazy how dealerships in the heart of Los Angeles/Beverly Hills will treat you like trash and charge like crazy since they know if you aren’t, somebody else is definitely willing to pay. But go even an hour outside and there are deals to be found and pleasant sales reps to work with!

Edit: btw, my first car was a 2009 G37S sedan lease! Loved that car!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Absolutely! It’s crazy how dealerships in the heart of Los Angeles/Beverly Hills will treat you like trash and charge like crazy since they know if you aren’t, somebody else is definitely willing to pay. But go even an hour outside and there are deals to be found and pleasant sales reps to work with!
> 
> Edit: btw, my first car was a 2009 G37S sedan lease! Loved that car!


We have a couple Harley Davidson dealerships like that here. I’ve never been a fan of begging someone to take my money, so I shop elsewhere. Since I’ve been riding for over 30 years, that’s a lot of repeat business they’ve missed. Some folks would rather have a quarter one day a week than a dime three days a week.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone else feel attacked?  

(hoping the link survives the profanity filter)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/KidsAreFuckingStupid/comments/ueobk1


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugman said:


> We have a couple Harley Davidson dealerships like that here. I’ve never been a fan of begging someone to take my money, so I shop elsewhere. Since I’ve been riding for over 30 years, that’s a lot of repeat business they’ve missed. Some folks would rather have a quarter one day a week than a dime three days a week.


My "Harley" that's hardly a Harley and I guess hated by most of the loyal owners when it was released.










Eventually became to be somewhat accepted (or so I gather) only to then be discontinued. LOL


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Anyone else feel attacked?


Not at all, but it very cleanly describes much of the world.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> My "Harley" that's hardly a Harley and I guess hated by most of the loyal owners when it was released.
> 
> View attachment 16599597
> 
> ...


I had a buddy that rode one of those. He loved it. HDs ain’t cheap. The way I look at it is ride what you like and screw those that don’t like it (kinda like watches). I tool around on a GeezerGlide (2020 Roadglide Limited)…cup holders and all!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Peking duck on fire!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks God, they finally found a way to get rid of the cows' burps; ounce they deal with their farts, we will be finally safe!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Fond of blue


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

5959HH said:


> Yep. Also get a brain protector (helmet) as well as other protective gear. Amazed at the number of people on cycles driving 90 mph wearing shorts, T shirt and no helmet. I recall clocking myself at 80 mph using a couple of mile markers on an Indian Arrow many, many years ago when I was 14 y/o. Young, ignorant and stupid. I feel blessed and fortunate to have survived my youth!


We don’t just wear our helmets, we use them!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> My rental for today and tomorrow. I’m going to a software symposium paid for by my job, so I needed transportation for cheap. My car got fixed this afternoon, which was ahead of schedule. Pretty danged fast, all things considered.
> 
> (not as “fast” as a rental, though!)
> 
> ...


That’s my daily driver. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> GF
> 
> I don’t like it. Specifically, I guess, I don’t like the powertrain; _more_ specifically, I can’t stand the traditional automatic it had.
> 
> ...


I have considered getting mine tuned. Ultimately decided against it as I’ve accepted the bland performance. For hauling mountain bikes or loading for hunting or fly fishing trips it works. I do have all the necessary features and lack only leather and sunroof, so that likely helps….


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mav said:


> Went for a Sunday morning drive up the coast. Pure joy with this machine...


Those rims would last a minute with our potholes….


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Took Je to the park by our house this morning (after getting him a slushie and realizing I'd just sugar-loaded him). He had a blast!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> That’s my daily driver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My condolences


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> I have considered getting mine tuned. Ultimately decided against it as I’ve accepted the bland performance. For hauling mountain bikes or loading for hunting or fly fishing trips it works. I do have all the necessary features and lack only leather and sunroof, so that likely helps….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Other than the drivetrain (which, tbh, is an opinion), yeah, I think it’s perfectly fine. Forgot if I said that my sister has one and she loves it.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> Other than the drivetrain (which, tbh, is an opinion), yeah, I think it’s perfectly fine. Forgot if I said that my sister has one and she loves it.


It is anemic at best but apparently the tuning options








make it significantly better. I've just been too lazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Delawareguy said:


> It is anemic at best but apparently the tuning options
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chip it, lower it, up the rims, spoilers, ……..yeah!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Timing car wash - they said 45 mins for a hand wash


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Chip it, lower it, up the rims, spoilers, ……..yeah!


Lowering an SUV...kind of an oxymoron isn't it?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Lowering an SUV...kind of an oxymoron isn't it?


Nah, just moron.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

If it weren’t for the bicycle on the hitch, you’d think this is a Golf, not a Tiguan —


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

MWahahahahahaha!





2017 FORD Mustang Shelby GT350 Stage 2 PROCHARGER tuner kit 880HP!!! for sale, Muscle Cars, Collector, Antique, and Vintage Cars, Street Rods, Hot Rods, Rat Rods, and Trucks for sale by KC Classic Auto in Heartland, Midwest, Kansas City, Classic and Muscle Car Dealer, Museum and Storage


2017 Ford Mustang Shelby GT350 Stage 2 PROCHARGER tuner kit 880HP!!! for sale, Muscle Cars, Collector, Antique, and Vintage Cars, Street Rods, Hot Rods, Rat Rods, and Trucks for sale by KC Classic Auto in Heartland, Midwest, Kansas City, Classic and Muscle Car Dealer, Museum and Storage at...



kcclassicauto.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@5959HH I think this looks incredible! 
Perhaps it's time to think about adding a bracelet for your #Railmaster?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mav said:


> I admit, I did consider for a split second, what if I sold my M4, Daytona, plus some cash for a new 992 Carrera. Problem is that it's over a one year wait for a custom build.


Good things come to those who wait!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Fish tacos from the Japanese-Mexican spot!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Seems our house is not covered by GPS. Has been on wrong time (see the WRUW thread). Went to my folks. And now in correct time.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The view from the new apt.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gilding the lily...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Found it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Lowering an SUV...kind of an oxymoron isn't it?


Get bigger wheels to reduce that gap...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Delawareguy said:


> Good things come to those who wait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Problem is that I have no idea what the market is like for the M4 in a year. Like my mentor always said, "strike while the iron is hot!"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Found it.


What did you find?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> What did you find?


Definitely not Jenna.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Get bigger wheels to reduce that gap...


Please tell me that's a render on GT7…!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> @5959HH I think this looks incredible!
> Perhaps it's time to think about adding a bracelet for your #Railmaster?
> View attachment 16601585


My Railmaster is now long gone. 

















However I still have this no date watch I’m wearing today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> What did you find?


The name of the building BSF posted, I wanted to know the size of the clock, found it, it's huge!

"A clock face is centered on all four sides of the tower from the 25th through 27th floors. Each clock face is 26.5 feet (8.1 m) in diameter, while the numerals on the clock faces are four feet (1.2 m) tall. The numerals and minute markers on the clock faces are edged with copper, while the minute and hour hands are made of iron with a copper sheathing. The minute hands weigh 1,000 pounds (450 kg) and are 17 feet (5.2 m) long, while the hour hands weigh 700 pounds (320 kg) and are 13.33 feet (4.06 m) long"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The view from the new apt.
> View attachment 16602066
> 
> View attachment 16602067
> ...


Nice new views! Congrats on moving in!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

We saw this guy at the Orpheum on Thursday night. My lady dragged me out. Apparently he is a major deal in the classical pianist field. Evgeny Kissin.

My lady enjoyed it. She was proud of me that I didn’t fall asleep. 

I did let out a little groan when he came out for his 3rd of 4 encores though! She gave me a “look”.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> The name of the building BSF posted, I wanted to know the size of the clock, found it, it's huge!


COSC I presume?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> My Railmaster is now long gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realize you got rid of the Railmaster. That was a handsome piece. 👌🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> COSC I presume?


Actually it's controller by an electronic master clock, with an accuracy of 5 sec a month, located on the first floor. 

Not sure if an electronic clock qualifies as COSC.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> Get bigger wheels to reduce that gap...


Donk you very much! Lol


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Didn't realize you got rid of the Railmaster. That was a handsome piece.


My one in one out rule. 
















As I recall I replaced my Railmaster with this PAM 914.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> My one in one out rule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I'll take that over the Railmaster any day.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> COSC I presume?


Better, they say it's +/- 5s per MONTH !!!!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just dropped off my GMT back at the AD to take care of the spec of dust I saw in the crystal after it being returned from service. 

AD informed that their new Rolex “boutique” would be opening in August, along with a PP one. He referenced that the secondary market was slowing up a bit and that supply was back on track in the US, especially because supply has been cut off to Russia and China and rerouted. He’s _hopeful_ there will be plenty to buy when the boutique opens in August (probably not an abundance of Daytonas… but at least a more normal stream of watches to buy)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Just dropped off my GMT back at the AD to take care of the spec of dust I saw in the crystal after it being returned from service.
> 
> AD informed that there new Rolex “boutique” would be opening in August, along with a PP one. He referenced that the secondary market was slowing up a bit and that supply was back on track in the US, _*especially because supply has been cut off to Russia and China and rerouted.*_ He’s _hopeful_ there will be plenty to buy when the boutique opens in August (probably not an abundance of Daytonas… but at least a more normal stream of watches to buy)


I remember saying last year that although we’ll like it _when_ Rolexes become easier to obtain, we probably won’t like _why_. So… yeah.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I remember saying last year that although we’ll like it _when_ Rolexes become easier to obtain, we probably won’t like _why_. So… yeah.


I’m fine with the “why.” I have never bought a watch because of re-sale value. New watches won’t change that my GMT LN is discontinued, so there’s that, but while it’s nice to see it’s worth more than double MSRP when purchased, I don’t mind if that dips.

I may be totally off, but my thought is that if someone can’t afford to purchase a Sub at $20k, they probably couldn’t (or shouldn’t) afford it at $9k (although, in this day and age, _especially_ in the US, people want to give off the facade of wealth, that they’ll strain themselves to buy a Rolex, making monthly payments on a watch, while struggling paycheck-to-paycheck with nothing in the bank…) My philosophy towards watches, has always been that they aren’t a solid “investment,” but that once I spend the money, it’s spent (and I buy my watches based on my own preferences).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Found it.


What was lost?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> The name of the building BSF posted, I wanted to know the size of the clock, found it, it's huge!
> 
> "A clock face is centered on all four sides of the tower from the 25th through 27th floors. Each clock face is 26.5 feet (8.1 m) in diameter, while the numerals on the clock faces are four feet (1.2 m) tall. The numerals and minute markers on the clock faces are edged with copper, while the minute and hour hands are made of iron with a copper sheathing. The minute hands weigh 1,000 pounds (450 kg) and are 17 feet (5.2 m) long, while the hour hands weigh 700 pounds (320 kg) and are 13.33 feet (4.06 m) long"


Nra


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Chillin in the backyard with doggy and a Cohiba Siglo IV.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> Definitely not Jenna.


That's because she is at my house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> We saw this guy at the Orpheum on Thursday night. My lady dragged me out. Apparently he is a major deal in the classical pianist field. Evgeny Kissin.
> 
> My lady enjoyed it. She was proud of me that I didn’t fall asleep.
> 
> I did let out a little groan when he came out for his 3rd of 4 encores though! She gave me a “look”.


As a part time working musician for the last 45 years I can state definitively: never more than two encores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Chillin in the backyard with doggy and a Cohiba Siglo IV.


As we speak. Don Diego Privada No. 1


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> The name of the building BSF posted, I wanted to know the size of the clock, found it, it's huge!
> 
> "A clock face is centered on all four sides of the tower from the 25th through 27th floors. Each clock face is 26.5 feet (8.1 m) in diameter, while the numerals on the clock faces are four feet (1.2 m) tall. The numerals and minute markers on the clock faces are edged with copper, while the minute and hour hands are made of iron with a copper sheathing. The minute hands weigh 1,000 pounds (450 kg) and are 17 feet (5.2 m) long, while the hour hands weigh 700 pounds (320 kg) and are 13.33 feet (4.06 m) long"


Big clock jokes are struggling to work their way to the surface


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

So I shipped my 38 year old Datejust out last week to have a blue face installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Chip it, lower it, up the rims, spoilers, ……..yeah!


Too many potholes around here for low profile tires. Learned that with my A4 Sport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m fine with the “why.” I have never bought a watch because of re-sale value. New watches won’t change that my GMT LN is discontinued, so there’s that, but while it’s nice to see it’s worth more than double MSRP when purchased, I don’t mind if that dips.
> 
> I may be totally off, but my thought is that if someone can’t afford to purchase a Sub at $20k, they probably couldn’t (or shouldn’t) afford it at $9k (although, in this day and age, _especially_ in the US, people want to give off the facade of wealth, that they’ll strain themselves to buy a Rolex, making monthly payments on a watch, while struggling paycheck-to-paycheck with nothing in the bank…) My philosophy towards watches, has always been that they aren’t a solid “investment,” but that once I spend the money, it’s spent (and I buy my watches based on my own preferences).


What I had meant was, for them to become more available at retail, demand would have to wane, and that meant — most likely — a financial collapse of some kind. I didn't have Russian Invasion on my bingo card, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> Too many potholes around here for low profile tires. Learned that with my A4 Sport.


The stock 235/40-18s on mine — lowest-profile wheel-tire combo I've owned — have held up well so far (knock on wood!), and they should, considering how beefy the rims are. I got 16s for winter tires and they're definitely squidgier around corners, but I'm less fearful on bad pavement with them. If I lived in the city, I'd certainly "downgrade" to smaller rims and deeper sidewalls the moment low-profile OEM wheels break


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> What I had meant was, for them to become more available at retail, demand would have to wane, and that meant — most likely — a financial collapse of some kind. I didn't have Russian Invasion on my bingo card, though.


Ahh, yes. And I think you’re right - there are signs pointing to some sort of recession. 

Demand probably will wane, but I think supply will also increase, with rumors of Rolex upping supply in general + no longer sending watches to Russia, and for some reason, China as well


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The view from the new apt.
> View attachment 16602066
> 
> View attachment 16602067
> ...


Madison Square Park? Metropolitan Life Building?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> The stock 235/40-18s on mine — lowest-profile wheel-tire combo I've owned — have held up well so far (knock on wood!), and they should, considering how beefy the rims are. I got 16s for winter tires and they're definitely squidgier around corners, but I'm less fearful on bad pavement with them. If I lived in the city, I'd certainly "downgrade" to smaller rims and deeper sidewalls the moment low-profile OEM wheels break


Our roads in Suburban Wilmington are atrocious when it comes to potholes...Large sidewalls are your friend.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ahh, yes. And I think you’re right - there are signs pointing to some sort of recession.
> 
> Demand probably will wane, but I think supply will also increase, with rumors of Rolex upping supply in general + no longer sending watches to Russia, and for some reason, China as well


I hadn't even thought of that! Taking Russian and China out of the equation should bode well for us....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Any love for the Jensen Interceptor? I really have a soft spot for vintage GT cars. Probably the only way I could ever get one is to find one that is still driveable that I could piecemeal quasi-restore to decent daily driver. And even though the Jensen is British (which means the interior is HAMMERED, the powerplant was a Chrysler V8.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I’m not normally sweets person, but a new creamery opened up pretty locally. What would you guys try (some _very_ creative flavors!): Menu — Wanderlust Creamery

I went for ube malt crunch and royal tea-ramisu


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> The name of the building BSF posted, I wanted to know the size of the clock, found it, it's huge!
> 
> "A clock face is centered on all four sides of the tower from the 25th through 27th floors. Each clock face is 26.5 feet (8.1 m) in diameter, while the numerals on the clock faces are four feet (1.2 m) tall. The numerals and minute markers on the clock faces are edged with copper, while the minute and hour hands are made of iron with a copper sheathing. The minute hands weigh 1,000 pounds (450 kg) and are 17 feet (5.2 m) long, while the hour hands weigh 700 pounds (320 kg) and are 13.33 feet (4.06 m) long"


And it keeps good time! 

Used to be the corporate HQ for Met Life Insurance but it's been converted to a hotel.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> COSC I presume?


Quartz.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Delawareguy said:


> Madison Square Park? Metropolitan Life Building?


A man who knows NY!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Inspired by Sappie.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> As a part time working musician for the last 45 years I can state definitively: never more than two encores.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My lady asked me for three encores and ….

wait, what are we talking about again?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> As we speak. Don Diego Privada No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where’s the dog?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16603658
> 
> Any love for the Jensen Interceptor? I really have a soft spot for vintage GT cars. Probably the only way I could ever get one is to find one that is still driveable that I could piecemeal quasi-restore to decent daily driver. And even though the Jensen is British (which means the interior is HAMMERED, the powerplant was a Chrysler V8.


Oh yeah, this car!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m fine with the “why.” I have never bought a watch because of re-sale value. New watches won’t change that my GMT LN is discontinued, so there’s that, but while it’s nice to see it’s worth more than double MSRP when purchased, I don’t mind if that dips.
> 
> I may be totally off, but my thought is that if someone can’t afford to purchase a Sub at $20k, they probably couldn’t (or shouldn’t) afford it at $9k (although, in this day and age, _especially_ in the US, people want to give off the facade of wealth, that they’ll strain themselves to buy a Rolex, making monthly payments on a watch, while struggling paycheck-to-paycheck with nothing in the bank…) My philosophy towards watches, has always been that they aren’t a solid “investment,” but that once I spend the money, it’s spent (and I buy my watches based on my own preferences).


Excellent viewpoint and exactly similar to mine as well!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16603658
> 
> Any love for the Jensen Interceptor? I really have a soft spot for vintage GT cars. Probably the only way I could ever get one is to find one that is still driveable that I could piecemeal quasi-restore to decent daily driver. And even though the Jensen is British (which means the interior is HAMMERED, the powerplant was a Chrysler V8.


Love the old Interceptors. Cool cars.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Ate out at this little French restaurant here a few weekends ago...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16603658
> 
> Any love for the Jensen Interceptor? I really have a soft spot for vintage GT cars. Probably the only way I could ever get one is to find one that is still driveable that I could piecemeal quasi-restore to decent daily driver. And even though the Jensen is British (which means the interior is HAMMERED, the powerplant was a Chrysler V8.


Always liked the interceptors. The Avanti and Avanti II also.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> .
> 
> My lady enjoyed it. She was proud of me that I didn’t fall asleep.
> 
> I did let out a little groan when he came out for his 3rd of 4 encores though! She gave me a “look”.


Been a while since I've been able to manage more than one encoré, so congrats!

Oh wait, I think I misunderstood your post.... 


Edit:dammit Bro Pong!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m fine with the “why.” I have never bought a watch because of re-sale value. New watches won’t change that my GMT LN is discontinued, so there’s that, but while it’s nice to see it’s worth more than double MSRP when purchased, I don’t mind if that dips.
> 
> I may be totally off, but my thought is that if someone can’t afford to purchase a Sub at $20k, they probably couldn’t (or shouldn’t) afford it at $9k (although, in this day and age, _especially_ in the US, people want to give off the facade of wealth, that they’ll strain themselves to buy a Rolex, making monthly payments on a watch, while struggling paycheck-to-paycheck with nothing in the bank…) My philosophy towards watches, has always been that they aren’t a solid “investment,” but that once I spend the money, it’s spent (and I buy my watches based on my own preferences).


I don't quite agree with the "9k is the same as 20k" argument. 

For starters, if your "play money" kitty gets, say $800/mo out if your paycheck then a 9k rolex is a year of saving petty cash, while at 20k that's a looooooong time (and at the escalating GM price almost always out if reach). 

Plus at 20k a SS Rolex is in competition with a lot more watch value for that money making it a harder pill to swallow IMHO. I suspect that if Rolex priced the Sub at 15k retail then the number of 20k GM watches would plummet, the GM wouldn't spike to 30k. So the Grey price is always a day away from collapse, making it less attractive to those who are tightening their belt a notch to get there.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Delawareguy said:


> So I shipped my 38 year old Datejust out last week to have a blue face installed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does that work? Do you get a credit for the old face, get it back plus a blue face, or Rolex just smiles and says BOHICA sucker and keeps the old one and bills you full price for the blue?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> The stock 235/40-18s on mine — lowest-profile wheel-tire combo I've owned — have held up well so far (knock on wood!), and they should, _considering how beefy the rims are._ I got 16s for winter tires and they're definitely squidgier around corners, but I'm less fearful on bad pavement with them. If I lived in the city, I'd certainly "downgrade" to smaller rims and deeper sidewalls the moment low-profile OEM wheels break


I'm running 225/40-18 and 255/35-18 on my e90. Last year alone I lost 2 tires to potholes. It's seldom the rims that gets deformed, often it's the sidewalls of low profile tires that gives...unless you're running runflats.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> For starters, if your "play money" kitty gets, say $800/mo out if your paycheck then a 9k rolex is a year of saving petty cash, while at 20k that's a looooooong time (and at the escalating GM price almost always out if reach).


To be honest you lost me at "$800/mo"...
If anyone have to save for a watch, s/he can't afford said watch*.

*Substitute "watch" for any unnecessary/luxury purchases of your choice.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> To be honest you lost me at "$800/mo"...
> If anyone have to save for a watch, s/he can't afford said watch*.
> 
> *Substitute "watch" for any unnecessary/luxury purchases of your choice.


+1, tbh. $800/mo was more than my share of the rent in college, and later, half of my first mortgage. No way would I sacrifice a roof over my head for a wrist bauble. $8k should be "play money" that's just been sitting around.

I get the idea of setting aside "play money" for random use, and it was something that MrsBS brought up years ago, too. But I think we abandoned it when we prioritized saving and reinvesting in whatever home we had.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Always liked the interceptoers. The Avanti and Avanti II also.


Yep, I also dig the Avanti.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Transiting southern Utah / Arches Nat’l Park. We can’t get near this valley without stopping for at least a few days. The entire park is magic.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I don't quite agree with the "9k is the same as 20k" argument.
> 
> For starters, if your "play money" kitty gets, say $800/mo out if your paycheck then a 9k rolex is a year of saving petty cash, while at 20k that's a looooooong time (and at the escalating GM price almost always out if reach).
> 
> Plus at 20k a SS Rolex is in competition with a lot more watch value for that money making it a harder pill to swallow IMHO. I suspect that if Rolex priced the Sub at 15k retail then the number of 20k GM watches would plummet, the GM wouldn't spike to 30k. So the Grey price is always a day away from collapse, making it less attractive to those who are tightening their belt a notch to get there.


I see this argument, and I do agree, somewhat. 

My argument was more that many people who are straining to pay GM prices would similarly strain at MSRP, and are buying the Rolex as an “investment” and probably have no idea what a VC or Lange or PP is. They want a Rolex because “somebody is rapping about it and the market is just going up and up (and it could neverrrr crash!), so dang it, if I have to take out a loan to buy a watch, I’m going to do it, because it’ll of course be worth more in 5 years”)

But you’re not wrong. If someone is saving up for a Rolex (or any watch for that matter), $9k and $20k are very different price points.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Been a while since I've been able to manage more than one encoré, so congrats!
> 
> Oh wait, I think I misunderstood your post....
> 
> ...


Actually, am just glad i can rise to the occasion and give a standing ovation.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

i heard when i got this 5 years ago that they were supposed to be irreparable and disposable








Just wondering if technology has changed since then. Was sad to see this thing not working anymore.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Transiting southern Utah / Arches Nat’l Park. We can’t get near this valley without stopping for at least a few days. The entire park is magic.
> 
> View attachment 16605610
> 
> ...


Arches is one of my all time favorite parks maybe just behind Yellowstone. Did you also visit Dead Horse Canyon?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> i heard when i got this 5 years ago that they were supposed to be irreparable and disposable
> View attachment 16605762
> 
> Just wondering if technology has changed since then. Was sad to see this thing not working anymore.


Cheap Swatch not much different from Omega Moonswatch…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Cheap Swatch not much different from Omega Moonswatch…


But it’s an automatic? 

had to change watches


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> But it’s an automatic?
> 
> had to change watches
> View attachment 16605787


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Arches is one of my all time favorite parks maybe just behind Yellowstone. Did you also visit Dead Horse Canyon?


DH Canyon and Canyonlands (North and South Needles sectors). ‘Just love out here! 😎

_edit: Headed for Fisher Towers on Wednesday. It’s notchy hiking with exposure but worth every step._


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> But it’s an automatic?
> 
> had to change watches
> View attachment 16605787


I clicked "laughing" because only here would someone be like, "Dangit, my Swatch broke? Eh... where's my Patek..."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I clicked "laughing" because only here would someone be like, "Dangit, my Swatch broke? Eh... where's my Patek..."


And only bro Pong!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just so happened it’s a holiday today. And i was planning on updating the date on the PP. and i wanted to wear the Sistem 51.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

It’s now working. After hours of shaking and banging. Must have been some oil stuck.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And am not talking about no encores


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The boss is going to a party. And my daydate got conscripted. So here i am with my swatch. Getting ready for a grocery run.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

It seems it won't be easy to get people back at work

*Furious Apple staff tell CEO Tim Cook that forcing them back to the office will kill diversity and make tech firm 'younger, whiter and more male-dominated' because it only benefits privileged staff who can 'disappear into the office all day'*

Disappearing into the office all day, isn't that the concept of work?









Apple staff say ending WFH only benefits privileged workers


The employees petitioned the company on Friday in an open letter after CEO Tim Cook told staffers they would need to work from the office.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> It seems it won't be easy to get people back at work
> 
> *Furious Apple staff tell CEO Tim Cook that forcing them back to the office will kill diversity and make tech firm 'younger, whiter and more male-dominated' because it only benefits privileged staff who can 'disappear into the office all day'*
> 
> ...


Even our section chief has said, “The toothpaste isn’t going back in the tube,” meaning that now that we’ve proven we can produce with minimal on-site presence, we aren’t going back to fully-on-site work. If we do, people might quit, and it’ll also be far harder to recruit new talent.

There’s some roles that you can’t do remotely, of course. They deal with physical goods, or personal interactions, etc. But it was weird to me that my current agency was doing the opposite of my previous gig and saying that, pre-pandemic, on-site work was the only way to go. That previous job would periodically make everyone work remotely to ensure we had the ability to work continuously if the shyt hit the fan. CONOPS > cube-warmers.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> * It’s now working. After hours of shaking and banging* . Must have been some oil stuck.


My kids require the same effort to do their chores


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> To be honest you lost me at "$800/mo"...
> If anyone have to save for a watch, s/he can't afford said watch*.
> 
> *Substitute "watch" for any unnecessary/luxury purchases of your choice.


How do you budget then? Obviously if you are so wealthy even 20k falls into a rounding error on that months expense report it's moot but for us working stiffs it's usually more a matter of time and discipline than "affordability", i. E. ANYTHING is affordable if I save long enough. Sacrificing for a hobby by cutting back on other hobbies isn't quite the same as deciding between a new roof or speculating on Daytonas in my book.

Though I'm at (far past, really) the point where there is no need for any new watch so it's really vanity driving me and unless I adopt a strict "1 out for 1 in" policy to fund the new watch its getting harder and harder to let other hobbies lapse in order to save for watches, certainly at the Rolex GM level.

So maybe you guys do have a point


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> It’s now working. After hours of shaking and banging. Must have been some oil stuck.
> View attachment 16606106


Hours of shaking and banging...
Hours? Subtle brag much bro Pong? 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For a change of pace.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And if you like more curves...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> How do you budget then? Obviously if you are so wealthy even 20k falls into a rounding error on that months expense report it's moot but for us working stiffs it's usually more a matter of time and discipline than "affordability", i. E. ANYTHING is affordable if I save long enough. Sacrificing for a hobby by cutting back on other hobbies isn't quite the same as deciding between a new roof or speculating on Daytonas in my book.
> 
> Though I'm at (far past, really) the point where there is no need for any new watch so it's really vanity driving me and unless I adopt a strict "1 out for 1 in" policy to fund the new watch its getting harder and harder to let other hobbies lapse in order to save for watches, certainly at the Rolex GM level.
> 
> So maybe you guys do have a point


I didn't really save for anything in particular, I was simply saving for a while. 
And as Mrs Mui so eloquently put it - whenever there's a *big enough* chunk of change in the bank account, I get itchy...but only when the chunk gets reasonably large.

Guess that explains why I didn't buy my first Rolex until 2015, when I was 48. Yes I did have some other hobbies before like hi-fi and stuff, but I never really invested too much money in those. Compared to watches, the $20k lump sum over a few years I invested in my home theater is quite reasonable.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For a change of pace.
> View attachment 16606589


Now THAT calls for hours of shaking and banging...
Not a Swatch. 😂


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I clicked "laughing" because only here would someone be like, "Dangit, my Swatch broke? Eh... where's my Patek..."


Ah man...my VW Golf broke...where's my Ferrari?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> It seems it won't be easy to get people back at work
> 
> *Furious Apple staff tell CEO Tim Cook that forcing them back to the office will kill diversity and make tech firm 'younger, whiter and more male-dominated' because it only benefits privileged staff who can 'disappear into the office all day'*
> 
> ...


I've been working from my home (office) off and on since 2015 and I've found it to be much better than having to commute daily in LA traffic to an office. My team and I work harder and smarter and it feels less of a grind. That said, it depends on the role, the person, their sense of personal responsibility, the company, etc.

I agree, now that most tech and office workers have experienced and enjoyed the benefits of the WFH model, it won't be easy to get them back to the office. Some have even moved away from the Bay Area in search for more affordable living. There'll probably be lots of talent movement in the coming months.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Even our section chief has said, “The toothpaste isn’t going back in the tube,” meaning that now that we’ve proven we can produce with minimal on-site presence, we aren’t going back to fully-on-site work. If we do, people might quit, and it’ll also be far harder to recruit new talent.
> 
> There’s some roles that you can’t do remotely, of course. They deal with physical goods, or personal interactions, etc. But it was weird to me that my current agency was doing the opposite of my previous gig and saying that, pre-pandemic, on-site work was the only way to go. That previous job would periodically make everyone work remotely to ensure we had the ability to work continuously if the shyt hit the fan. CONOPS > cube-warmers.


The company I just started with has embraced WFH. They actually tried to implement this program before the pandemic hit and DOL told them "no." When the pandemic hit, they already had everything in place and two years later they went back to the DOL and basically said "How you like me now?" and DOL relented. There's currently 2500 of us as permanent WFH with plans to keep building.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Two wristing


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> How do you budget then? Obviously if you are so wealthy even 20k falls into a rounding error on that months expense report it's moot but for us working stiffs it's usually more a matter of time and discipline than "affordability", i. E. ANYTHING is affordable if I save long enough. Sacrificing for a hobby by cutting back on other hobbies isn't quite the same as deciding between a new roof or speculating on Daytonas in my book.
> 
> Though I'm at (far past, really) the point where there is no need for any new watch so it's really vanity driving me and unless I adopt a strict "1 out for 1 in" policy to fund the new watch its getting harder and harder to let other hobbies lapse in order to save for watches, certainly at the Rolex GM level.
> 
> So maybe you guys do have a point


One in, one in is the way to go IMO. Early on, I brought the largest reasonable watch box I could find, a 15 slot one and I committed myself to this strict one in, one out rule. Now when I'm looking at something new, I always ask myself, is it better than something else I already have? 15 is already an insane number, but I could see myself amassing a huge collection and becoming a hoarder if I didn't do this. It may sound crazy, but I also do this with clothes and car too. Of course, for cars, I have a 2 car garage at home and with my wife's car occupying one space, I can't have more than one at a time. I'm still trying to figure how to get Mrs Mav's Mini onto our driveway instead. As soon as I do, I'm in! 😈 😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The WFH model has proven to be effective for some people and some areas of work, but the point of the article seems to be that in opposing Apple’s return-to-office initiative, these employees decided to use a stupid political argument that smacks of entitlement.

Being forced to go back to the office is elitist? It benefits privileged people that can afford to go to the office? That somehow would make the workforce “whiter”? To use such rhetoric makes them sound silly, like most on the extreme left.

And to show that this is not a(n overly) political post:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> One in, one in is the way to go IMO. Early on, I brought the largest reasonable watch box I could find, a 15 slot one and I committed myself to this strict one in, one out rule. Now when I'm looking at something new, I always ask myself, is it better than something else I already have? 15 is already an insane number, but I could see myself amassing a huge collection and becoming a hoarder if I didn't do this. It may sound crazy, but I also do this with clothes and car too. Of course, for cars, I have a 2 car garage at home and with my wife's car occupying one space, I can't have more than one at a time. I'm still trying to *figure how to get Mrs Mav's Mini onto our driveway instead. * As soon as I do, I'm in! 😈 😂


Danger, Will Robinson! Danger!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I had a dream that Costco had the Moonswatches for $100 and some of you guys were there with me to buy them (I don’t know all of your faces, obviously, but I “knew” that the other people, whose faces I couldn’t see in the dream were fellow BrOoOs )


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> One in, one in is the way to go IMO. Early on, I brought the largest reasonable watch box I could find, a 15 slot one and I committed myself to this strict one in, one out rule. Now when I'm looking at something new, I always ask myself, is it better than something else I already have? 15 is already an insane number, but I could see myself amassing a huge collection and becoming a hoarder if I didn't do this. It may sound crazy, but I also do this with clothes and car too. Of course, for cars, I have a 2 car garage at home and with my wife's car occupying one space, I can't have more than one at a time. I'm still trying to figure how to get Mrs Mav's Mini onto our driveway instead. As soon as I do, I'm in!


I’m still trying to get past “15 is already an insane number…”


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Going back to the office is racist, like math is racist!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Delawareguy said:


> Big clock jokes are struggling to work their way to the surface
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not the size of the clock that counts, it's the motion of the movement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> The WFH model has proven to be effective for some people and some areas of work, but the point of the article seems to be that in opposing Apple’s return-to-office initiative, these employees decided to use a stupid political argument that smacks of entitlement.
> 
> Being forced to go back to the office is elitist? It benefits privileged people that can afford to go to the office? That somehow would make the workforce “whiter”? To use such rhetoric makes them sound silly, like most on the extreme left.
> 
> And to show that this is not a(n overly) political post:


White bikini and a white dial daytona. So white.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> The WFH model has proven to be effective for some people and some areas of work, but the point of the article seems to be that in opposing Apple’s return-to-office initiative, these employees decided to use a stupid political argument that smacks of entitlement.
> 
> Being forced to go back to the office is elitist? It benefits privileged people that can afford to go to the office? That somehow would make the workforce “whiter”? To use such rhetoric makes them sound silly, like most on the extreme left.
> 
> And to show that this is not a(n overly) political post:


The whole political argument is stupid and they won't win on that. They are likely to win on arguing that WFH is more productive, better for mental health, etc.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> The whole political argument is stupid and they won't win on that. They are likely to win on arguing that WFH is more productive, better for mental health, etc.


A cheap way to score what they think are points.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> White bikini and a white dial daytona. So white.


Oh dang, they are white women! My bad! Diversity diversity diversity!

































Gingers and zombies are disadvantaged groups too!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I didn't really save for anything in particular, I was simply saving for a while.
> And as Mrs Mui so eloquently put it - whenever there's a *big enough* chunk of change in the bank account, I get itchy...but only when the chunk gets reasonably large.
> 
> Guess that explains why I didn't buy my first Rolex until 2015, when I was 48. Yes I did have some other hobbies before like hi-fi and stuff, but I never really invested too much money in those. Compared to watches, the $20k lump sum over a few years I invested in my home theater is quite reasonable.


In other words expenditures rise to meet income.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> 15 is already an insane number, but I could see myself amassing a huge collection and becoming a hoarder if I didn't do this.


Tell that to bro @Pongster ! 😱


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Tell that to bro @Pongster !


Our boy Pong is in a class all by himself. I could probably develop an elite collection from his castoff’s. Lately I have shifted gears in the direction of pen collecting again rather than of watches. However I have been somewhat restrictive - Montblanc rollerball and ballpoint pens, and Rotring ballpoint pens.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Now THAT calls for hours of shaking and banging...
> Not a Swatch. 😂


She looks like she has the structural integrity for about 20 mins shaking and banging, tops.

Gotta give it to the curvy girls, they do excel in the durability department


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh dang, they are white women! My bad! Diversity diversity diversity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fook Yu and Fook Me! 😍


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> *She looks like she has the structural integrity for about 20 mins shaking and banging, tops.*
> 
> Gotta give it to the curvy girls, they do excel in the durability department


20 minutes is enough for me...
#tnwss


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gray day


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Our boy Pong is in a class all by himself. I could probably develop an elite collection from his castoff’s. Lately I have shifted gears in the direction of pen collecting again rather than of watches. However I have been somewhat restrictive - Montblanc rollerball and ballpoint pens, and Rotring ballpoint pens.


Me too:
















Getting ink on hands is part of the appeal. 

Well, not really.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It would be nice if pics like this showed up in those ads at the side of the screen instead of the toenail fungus ones...









Thanks for posting that, earlier!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> It would be nice if pics like this showed up in those ads at the side of the screen instead of the toenail fungus ones...
> View attachment 16607774
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that, earlier!


There is lots of appeal if they bounce and swing a bit.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sugman said:


> It's not the size of the clock that counts, it's the motion of the movement.


That's what the guys with small clocks say!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Where’s the dog?


out of the frame!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

ithardin said:


> The company I just started with has embraced WFH. They actually tried to implement this program before the pandemic hit and DOL told them "no." When the pandemic hit, they already had everything in place and two years later they went back to the DOL and basically said "How you like me now?" and DOL relented. There's currently 2500 of us as permanent WFH with plans to keep building.


Are company was also well on it's way to WFH.... I have essentially done so for 22 years, though I have an office. It's basically just me and it's more of a clubhouse and there is no opportunity for unnecessary interference from Mrs. Delaware.... Also has a full band studio and bicycle workshop in it....


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sugman said:


> It would be nice if pics like this showed up in those ads at the side of the screen instead of the toenail fungus ones...
> View attachment 16607774
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that, earlier!


She seems nice


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Salmon burgers...simple and yummy!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Lately I have shifted gears in the direction of pen collecting again rather than of watches.


No offense, but....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Going back to the office is racist, like math is racist!


Same for physics.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The new view...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I ask you: Does this look dignified to you?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Well I took my first golf lesson in a couple years today, and seem to have resolved what has been a major issue. Fingers crossed this sticks!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

I phone 13 fun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Delawareguy said:


> Well I took my first golf lesson in a couple years today, and seem to have resolved what has been a major issue. Fingers crossed this sticks!


What did you solve and how did you do it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh dang, they are white women! My bad! Diversity diversity diversity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to get ready for tomorrow’s outing…

…ya know.. well of course you know; you posted this…

Yeah, we’re delayed.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Apparently the boss liked the feel and heft of my daydate (she wore it to a party last night). Now she wore it to the office. Am scared that the boss might exercise her power of eminent domain and expropriate it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's been a good day ☺


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Apparently the boss liked the feel and heft of my daydate (she wore it to a party last night). Now she wore it to the office. Am scared that the boss might exercise her power of eminent domain and expropriate it.


Time to file that replevin action!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been neglecting my sole Omega for over a year now... along with many others in the collection.

Going to make a concerted effort to rotate on a weekly basis or thereabouts.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I ask you: Does this look dignified to you?
> View attachment 16608186


Apollo sleeps like that! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Delawareguy said:


> I phone 13 fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lime shot on your well used Sub!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> Nice lime shot....


Sounds like something a p0rn director might say on set. 🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Sounds like something a p0rn director might say on set. 🤣


LUME!!! 😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Creamsicle and my MB Enzo Ferrari fountain pen today.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Sounds like something a p0rn director might say on set.


Well, maybe a citrus-fruit-p0rn set.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Moser...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Swatch


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Francesco Moser…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Francesco Moser…


You also have Francis Swatch?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> It's been a good day
> 
> View attachment 16608614
> 
> ...


Looks like a GREAT day!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just switched to OEM rubber strap


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Here's your daily dose of cute!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Creamsicle and my MB Enzo Ferrari fountain pen today.


Do you only use purple ink in your Enzo pen?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Do you only use purple ink in your Enzo pen?


Reasonable question but no. Doesn't work for me!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Do you only use purple ink in your Enzo pen?


Purple ink is for sending letters to your kid in boot camp.

I got a letter from a college friend, and she wrote the address info in purple glitter gel. The DI read the name, I said it was mine (“This recruit’s, sir!”), he says, “Is it a friggin’ chick!?” “Yes sir!” And he threw it on the floor and made me do pushups for it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Back at the old digs today for another retirement ceremony.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Big Fake watch bust today. The knockoffs were shipped from Hong Kong and headed to Brooklyn. That peaked my interest because there is a seller in Brooklyn called Jomashop that has a ridiculous inventory and sometimes to good to be true prices.










Border officials seize $10M in 460 fake Rolex watches bound for Brooklyn from Hong Kong


Customs agents seized hundreds of fake Rolex watches that would have amounted to $10 million if authentic.




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> Big Fake watch bust today. The knockoffs were shipped from Hong Kong and headed to Brooklyn. That peaked my interest because there is a seller in Brooklyn called Jomashop that has a ridiculous inventory and sometimes to good to be true prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the comments are GOLD!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> What did you solve and how did you do it?


Brought my hands back in closer to my body.... I was lunging out at the ball, which exaggerated mis-alignment....


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

SaMaster14 said:


> Some of the comments are GOLD!


yet another good reason to focus on dealing with your AD!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

ithardin said:


> Time to file that replevin action!


Mrs Delaware wore my datejust on a leather band for a few months and ultimately tired of it... Back to her Cartier Tank and her Hermes watches... Whew...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

The Thomas J said:


> Big Fake watch bust today. The knockoffs were shipped from Hong Kong and headed to Brooklyn. That peaked my interest because there is a seller in Brooklyn called Jomashop that has a ridiculous inventory and sometimes to good to be true prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think or suspect Jomashop sells fakes?

My first ever ”nice” watch purchase from another grey seller in NYC turned out to be a fake. Thankfully I put it in a credit card and disputed the charge to get my money back.

A friend of mine brought a Tag from Joma, and they polished off the serial number from his watch. When it developed problems, Tag refused to service it. Of course, this was over 15 years ago and I heard that they don’t do this anymore. Nonetheless, I would never buy anything from Joma Or any other grey dealer that’s not trusted.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

May the Fourth be with you!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Very funny video. This married couple of ex-main stream journalists made their own news channel, watch how they are about to fight when he interrupts her and how displeased she looks, just look at her face while he is talking 😂 

No need to go through the whole video, I put a time stamp, just hit play


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16609663
> 
> 
> Here's your daily dose of cute!


Looks like he just saw your watch collection for the first time! 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello, Jenna!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More change of pace...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hello, Jenna!!
> View attachment 16610629


Yowza!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today Pepsi.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I envied others and today drove over to AD and ordered myself a second Jubilee bracelet. I will have a great set.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rainy rainy day. At the airport cellphone waiting area - daughter coming home!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More change of pace...
> View attachment 16610721


Personally I think this dress looks better on her.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More change of pace...
> View attachment 16610721


Legs for miles. Isn't she a Kardashian? Hard to like, but liking it for the legs. 😂


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Rainy rainy day. At the airport cellphone waiting area - daughter coming home!


Eight you have broken up. 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Eight you have broken up.



















That’s the cool distortion from the dome crystal.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Made the mistake of stopping in at an AD this week and saw the Milguass in the flesh for the first time.

Always hated that watch, until seeing the blue dial variant IRL.










I always thought the second hand was stupid, but it actually looks pretty cool. I also never appreciated the raised crystal with the green hue.

Now I want one, but of course the odds of finding one in store are basically zero, and I'll never pay over MSRP for anything, so I'm kicking myself for even dropping by.

Damnit!!!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Today - Panda


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Made the mistake of stopping in at an AD this week and saw the Milguass in the flesh for the first time.
> 
> Always hated that watch, until seeing the blue dial variant IRL.
> 
> ...


My AD says I’ll have the best luck of this one out of my top 3 (white steel Daytona (lol), green OP41, and Milgauss Z blue). I’m still waiting


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> My AD says I’ll have the best luck of this one out of my top 3 (white steel Daytona (lol), green OP41, and Milgauss Z blue). I’m still waiting


I actually tried the Z-blue on back in 2015 when I bought the Explorer 214270 back then. Aside from being a little top-heavy, it is a gorgeous watch!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Legs for miles. Isn't she a Kardashian? Hard to like, but liking it for the legs. 😂


Technically she doesnt have Kardashian blood right?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Had drinks with a friend who said he got robbed of his Patek in Honolulu. So i now have two friends who got robbed of their Pateks while on a trip.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Had drinks with a friend who said he got robbed of his Patek in Honolulu. So i now have two friends who got robbed of their Pateks while on a trip.


Sincerely hope the saying "third time's a charm" doesn't apply! 😱


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie waving goodbye to the old neighborhood.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One of the bldgs in the old neighborhood...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Made the mistake of stopping in at an AD this week and saw the Milguass in the flesh for the first time.
> 
> Always hated that watch, until seeing the blue dial variant IRL.
> 
> ...


The blue Milguass is beautiful! Rolex 116400GV Milgauss with Blue Dial

DO IT!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> My AD says I’ll have the best luck of this one out of my top 3 (white steel Daytona (lol), green OP41, and Milgauss Z blue). I’m still waiting


It's nuts that even an OP is hard to get these days.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Had drinks with a friend who said he got robbed of his Patek in Honolulu. So i now have two friends who got robbed of their Pateks while on a trip.


Going on a beach trip soon. Not bringing anything of great value this time.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> The blue Milguass is beautiful! Rolex 116400GV Milgauss with Blue Dial
> DO IT!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mav said:


> It's nuts that even an OP is hard to get these days.


yes, it really is nuts, Mav-


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Made the mistake of stopping in at an AD this week and saw the Milguass in the flesh for the first time.
> 
> Always hated that watch, until seeing the blue dial variant IRL.
> 
> ...


I'd get one, too. Maybe not as a GADA-single-watch, but it'll be great to headline a collection for a not-so-closeted technical nerd like myself.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Had drinks with a friend who said he got robbed of his Patek in Honolulu. So i now have two friends who got robbed of their Pateks while on a trip.


Hopefully it was insured for market value. 😕


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

mav said:


> Do you think or suspect Jomashop sells fakes?
> 
> My first ever ”nice” watch purchase from another grey seller in NYC turned out to be a fake. Thankfully I put it in a credit card and disputed the charge to get my money back.
> 
> A friend of mine brought a Tag from Joma, and they polished off the serial number from his watch. When it developed problems, Tag refused to service it. Of course, this was over 15 years ago and I heard that they don’t do this anymore. Nonetheless, I would never buy anything from Joma Or any other grey dealer that’s not trusted.


I just found it suspicious that the largest grey market retailer is located on Brooklyn and this bust was going to Brooklyn


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Hopefully it was insured for market value. 😕


It wasnt. And he didnt want to tell the wife he lost it, he bought another one immediately.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> I just found it suspicious that the largest grey market retailer is located on Brooklyn and this bust was going to Brooklyn


So fakes have greys too? 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> It wasnt. And he didnt want to tell the wife he lost it, he bought another one immediately.


Who needs insurance when you can simply replace it eh?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Back to this baby...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> It's nuts that even an OP is hard to get these days.


Got this baby at MSRP...








Yes, it's blue. 😉

Really nice on the wrist but not gonna pay grey mkt for it...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Do you like nice photos? I know you can.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Beating it good.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

MrsIthardin went to the E.R. today with symptoms of preeclampsia. Blood test was negative. BIG sigh of relief.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> MrsIthardin went to the E.R. today with symptoms of preeclampsia. Blood test was negative. BIG sigh of relief.


Good. Hope all goes well. Stressful time, yet full of joyful anticipation too.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> My AD says I’ll have the best luck of this one out of my top 3 (white steel Daytona (lol), green OP41, and Milgauss Z blue). I’m still waiting


I'm registered for the green DJ41 as well.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Good. Hope all goes well. Stressful time, yet full of joyful anticipation too.


Thanks brutha. They checked a bunch of other things are going to give her some pain management. She's got an OB appointment on Monday.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> I'm registered for the green DJ41 as well.


Apparently the DJs you can get - my AD said he could put an order in directly for most DJ configurations, but definitely not the OP


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got a lot done today


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

SaMaster14 said:


> Apparently the DJs you can get - my AD said he could put an order in directly for most DJ configurations, but definitely not the OP


Can't order the Milgauss either, but I'm supposedly now on 3 lists... assuming there really is such a thing.

At just $9,150 what a deal! 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Who needs insurance when you can simply replace it eh?


The guy is loaded. But he was traumatized about what happened, he is leaving for US this sunday and he will only wear a swatch. He actually wore it when we had drinks. He wanted to get used to it. And was reason why he ended up telling his story.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Here’s to wishing everyone a nice, relaxing weekend…


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> The guy is loaded. But he was traumatized about what happened, he is leaving for US this sunday and he will only wear a swatch. He actually wore it when we had drinks. He wanted to get used to it. And was reason why he ended up telling his story.


Can't like the fact that he was traumatised by the event.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Had drinks with a friend who said he got robbed of his Patek in Honolulu. So i now have two friends who got robbed of their Pateks while on a trip.


How does this actually happen???

Parking lot while leaving a restaurant/bar or followed back to their hotel (vacation rental) or just walking down the street???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> How does this actually happen???
> 
> Parking lot while leaving a restaurant/bar or followed back to their hotel (vacation rental) or just walking down the street???


It’s a modified follow back


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Can't order the Milgauss either, but I'm supposedly now on 3 lists... assuming there really is such a thing.
> 
> At just $9,150 what a deal!


Yup, same, on the “list” for a Milgauss with my AD. 

Same AD that is opening their Rolex-only boutique in August… so hopefully I might have “choices” by then …


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If the new Rolex policy there would be similar to ours, the probability might go higher. Now, we just wait for next shipment. If you want a Milgauss, and a Milgauss arrives in next shipment, the Milgauss on display can then be for sale. At least there are now watches on display that are potentially for sale. Unlike before where there are no watches on display at all.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> If the new Rolex policy there would be similar to ours, the probability might go higher. Now, we just wait for next shipment. If you want a Milgauss, and a Milgauss arrives in next shipment, the Milgauss on display can then be for sale. At least there are now watches on display that are potentially for sale. Unlike before where there are no watches on display at all.


I can be on board with that!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

From that same AD!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

With these news of my friends getting robbed of their SS watches, my wife thinking maybe a two-tone watch (even if a Rolex) would fly under the radar?

I told her i did wear a SS patek, no problem. Maybe i was just lucky. Or i am always situationally aware. And ….


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Thanks brutha. They checked a bunch of other things are going to give her some pain management. She's got an OB appointment on Monday.


Fingers crossed that all goes well next week.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's been a while.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I think i was somehow concerned about the crime against watches in the US, that is why i planned on only bringing obscure brands during my last trip. I plan to do the same for my upcoming trip.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pre-ride bagel. Memorial ride for my late-friend.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> With these news of my friends getting robbed of their SS watches, my wife thinking maybe a two-tone watch (even if a Rolex) would fly under the radar?
> 
> I told her i did wear a SS patek, no problem. Maybe i was just lucky. Or i am always situationally aware. And ….


I think it was a Hodinkee post about the DD40 where they said it failed to get any comments from other people, as if an oversized yellow gold watch would be mistaken for an Invicta or Guess rather than a $50k Rolex.

Makes sense to me, because bedazzled pseudo APs can be found at any mall kiosk here. Might as well go big and hide in plain sight.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Park with the Speedy Racing and the pups


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sub!

If you’re gonna have just one, it should be this!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Sub!
> 
> If you’re gonna have just one, it should be this!


Agreed


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Purple ink is for sending letters to your kid in boot camp.
> 
> I got a letter from a college friend, and she wrote the address info in purple glitter gel. The DI read the name, I said it was mine (“This recruit’s, sir!”), he says, “Is it a friggin’ chick!?” “Yes sir!” And he threw it on the floor and made me do pushups for it.


That she used purple glitter ink is probably a good hint it wasn't a "dear John" letter though.... worth the push-ups


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I bought burgundy ink as my selfish purchase for my last trip.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Sub!
> 
> If you’re gonna have just one, it should be this!


For me though it will always be the 5513. The domed plexi and slimmer 4-digit reference cases suit my small wrist much better than current references.

Should have bought one when Sporty did and prices weren't astronomical...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just realized my taste in watches hardly changed over the years. Phallic hour hands, 3-6-9-12 Arabic dials...
Who knew.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> For me though it will always be the 5513. The domed plexi and slimmer 4-digit reference cases suit my small wrist much better than current references.
> 
> Should have bought one when Sporty did and prices weren't astronomical...


Still a sub, bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Just realized my taste in watches hardly changed over the years. Phallic hour hands, 3-6-9-12 Arabic dials...
> Who knew.
> View attachment 16616318
> 
> View attachment 16616319


Plus round shape and with crown at 3.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Would a 911 owner get one of these?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Sub!
> 
> If you’re gonna have just one, it should be this!


Nice shot!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Would a 911 owner get one of these?
> View attachment 16616417


Maybe...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Would a 911 owner get one of these?
> View attachment 16616417


I can't speak for Sappie or Mav, but I never considered getting any watch with the branding of a car I own, being a Porsche or other; a car is a car, and a watch is a watch, I don't see the point of associating both.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I can't speak for Sappie or Mav, but I never considered getting any watch with the branding of a car I own, being a Porsche or other; a car is a car, and a watch is a watch, I don't see the point of associating both.


Especially if it's Ferrari watch or jacket or hat or...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Especially if it's Ferrari watch or jacket or hat or...


Exactly... used Ferrari branded Panerai watches are the less desirable and the cheapest to acquire, nobody wants them.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Especially if it's Ferrari watch or jacket or hat or...


Can't say I was never tempted though. It's a good watch, but that Ferrari branding...🤨









This GP was issued only to owners of the Enzo...a Tourbillion with Perpetual calendar AND chronograph! Not that I can ever afford it regardless of availability.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I can't speak for Sappie or Mav, but I never considered getting any watch with the branding of a car I own, being a Porsche or other; a car is a car, and a watch is a watch, I don't see the point of associating both.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I personally wouldnt buy the PD 911. And i purposely looked for a non-Ferrari GP chronograph when i hunted for mine.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Especially if it's Ferrari watch or jacket or hat or...


I would get this if my boss would buy me a 370Z


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

But, to my chagrin, the 370Z actually sold out here. I thought there would at least be one straggler unit.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Still a sub, bro.


^This!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Would a 911 owner get one of these?
> View attachment 16616417


Nah. Don’t mind PD but not this one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I would get this if my boss would buy me a 370Z
> View attachment 16616637


Or a GS if you get a GT-R —


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Or a GS if you get a GT-R —
> View attachment 16617050


Now finally a nice looking GS (aside from the classy GMT that @Marendra has).

Glad it doesn’t have “GTR” branding on the dial.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Now finally a nice looking GS (aside from the classy GMT that @Marendra has).
> 
> Glad it doesn’t have “GTR” branding on the dial.


Oris used to crossover with the Williams F1 team and had a whole line of watches. They looked fantastic if I'm being honest, unfortunately they were all 44mm and more iirc.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Now finally a nice looking GS (aside from the classy GMT that @Marendra has).
> 
> Glad it doesn’t have “GTR” branding on the dial.


Still have it! How’s things going these days in YVR?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> Still have it! How’s things going these days in YVR?
> 
> View attachment 16617106


Pretty good aside from the rain and cold. Business good with you?

And why don’t you hang out with us?


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Pretty good aside from the rain and cold. Business good with you?
> 
> And why don’t you hang out with us?


In general I don’t hang out online much anymore. Mostly respond to @tags these days, like the one you just hit me with, then hang out for a day or so. No new watches in the last few years either, but still have the same ones I had a few years ago, lol.

Things are pretty busy here. Back in the office. Sunny, no more snow, but still have a cold breeze. Wife looking at planting a few things, but that’s dangerous before May 24 weekend.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Marendra said:


> In general I don’t hang out online much anymore. Mostly respond to @tags these days, like the one you just hit me with, then hang out for a day or so. No new watches in the last few years either, but still have the same ones I had a few years ago, lol.
> 
> Things are pretty busy here. Back in the office. Sunny, no more snow, but still have a cold breeze. Wife looking at planting a few things, but that’s dangerous before May 24 weekend.


Good to hear things are well with you. If and when you do get online, we’re here!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I can't speak for Sappie or Mav, but I never considered getting any watch with the branding of a car I own, being a Porsche or other; a car is a car, and a watch is a watch, I don't see the point of associating both.


I agree, to an extent. Because, I have to say, if I had an AMG, some of those IWCs look _really_ good! (But, I’m not a Mercedes fan and don’t have an AMG, so I similarly would never buy an AMG/Merc branded watch).

The BMW watches are all quartz jokes, unfortunately, and they haven’t really partnered with high end brands. Porsche design has some surprisingly high quality and in-house goods. The one that Pong posted doesn’t look great, imo, but they’ve stepped up their game. And I know that GP has (or had) a partnership with Ferrari and Bugatti just came out with a watch… 

Ultimately, I think if it’s executed well, I would consider it if I owned the brand, but so many of these “collabs” are executed so poorly :/


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mother’s Day brunch today and the watch I wore/am wearing! Happy Mothers Day to those here with SOs celebrating!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

And Happy Parents' Day! (though it's Monday in Korea at the moment)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

PF, is there a McLaren watch?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I agree, to an extent. Because, I have to say, if I had an AMG, some of those IWCs look _really_ good! (But, I’m not a Mercedes fan and don’t have an AMG, so I similarly would never buy an AMG/Merc branded watch).
> 
> The BMW watches are all quartz jokes, unfortunately, and they haven’t really partnered with high end brands. Porsche design has some surprisingly high quality and in-house goods. The one that Pong posted doesn’t look great, imo, but they’ve stepped up their game. And I know that GP has (or had) a partnership with Ferrari and Bugatti just came out with a watch…
> 
> Ultimately, I think if it’s executed well, I would consider it if I owned the brand, but so many of these “collabs” are executed so poorly :/


Indeed, ive seen nice PD watches before. But the one branded with 911 that i saw wasnt appealling. Not sure if the one that came with the 11M embraer and 911 package is nicer.

agreed re AMG as well as BSi’s post re GTR. But sadly, both are not happening.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> PF, is there a McLaren watch?


Yes, they have 3 Richard Mille models, one from 2017, RM 50-03, a tourbillon with rattrapante, one from 2018, RM 11-03, a flyback chronograph, and one from 2021, RM 40-01, a tourbillon.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, they have 3 Richard Mille models, one from 2017, RM 50-03, a tourbillon with rattrapante, one from 2018, RM 11-03, a flyback chronograph, and one from 2021, RM 40-01, a tourbillon.


am pining for a plain 11-03. will I ever get one? hmmmm


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gonna vote in a bit. Don't know what watch to wear yet. Hehe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Polls close in less than two hours. Off to vote.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I agree, to an extent. Because, I have to say, if I had an AMG, some of those IWCs look _really_ good! (But, I’m not a Mercedes fan and don’t have an AMG, so I similarly would never buy an AMG/Merc branded watch).
> 
> The BMW watches are all quartz jokes, unfortunately, and they haven’t really partnered with high end brands. Porsche design has some surprisingly high quality and in-house goods. The one that Pong posted doesn’t look great, imo, but they’ve stepped up their game. And I know that GP has (or had) a partnership with Ferrari and Bugatti just came out with a watch…
> 
> Ultimately, I think if it’s executed well, I would consider it if I owned the brand, but so many of these “collabs” are executed so poorly :/


For what it's worth GP now partners with Aston Martin. Good thing there's no branding of any kind on the dial side.

















It's hidden in plain sight...and what a sight that is!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Done with voting


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Parting shot from old apartment...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Parting shot from old apartment...
> View attachment 16618541


When you move in NYC is it just a long line of folks handing boxes off to each other from one place to another like a fire bucket brigade?

That's what big city life is in my head


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> View attachment 16618923
> View attachment 16618924
> View attachment 16618925


Dude... this looks great. The seconds subdial is placed well with a good proportion, too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> View attachment 16618923
> View attachment 16618924
> View attachment 16618925


Silver case?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Would a 911 owner get one of these?
> View attachment 16616417


Not me. Although I'm interested in the new re-re-release of the new Chronograph 1. PD announced a non-limited production version now after the LE sold out earlier this year.










At over $10K, I'll wait until it hits the secondary market and grab one for 50% off.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> I can't speak for Sappie or Mav, but I never considered getting any watch with the branding of a car I own, being a Porsche or other; a car is a car, and a watch is a watch, I don't see the point of associating both.


100%. I would have to like the watch enough as a standalone product, separate from the car brand.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I agree, to an extent. Because, I have to say, if I had an AMG, some of those IWCs look _really_ good! (But, I’m not a Mercedes fan and don’t have an AMG, so I similarly would never buy an AMG/Merc branded watch).
> 
> The BMW watches are all quartz jokes, unfortunately, and they haven’t really partnered with high end brands. Porsche design has some surprisingly high quality and in-house goods. The one that Pong posted doesn’t look great, imo, but they’ve stepped up their game. And I know that GP has (or had) a partnership with Ferrari and Bugatti just came out with a watch…
> 
> Ultimately, I think if it’s executed well, I would consider it if I owned the brand, but so many of these “collabs” are executed so poorly :/


BMW watches are made by... Fossil. Yikes! So yeah, definitely "quartz jokes". 😂


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Marendra said:


> In general I don’t hang out online much anymore. Mostly respond to @tags these days, like the one you just hit me with, then hang out for a day or so. No new watches in the last few years either, but still have the same ones I had a few years ago, lol.
> 
> Things are pretty busy here. Back in the office. Sunny, no more snow, but still have a cold breeze. Wife looking at planting a few things, but that’s dangerous before May 24 weekend.


Godfrey….

Spoke too soon. Welcome to spring in Calgary….


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

It doesn't look like it but I had tints put on - 70% Xpel. Wanted to keep the OEM look, but have a bit of protection.










Pumped for Top Gun finally seeing the light of day in a couple of weeks. Hearing that it's very good.










Dinner at one of our favorite French restaurants. Mav Jr wanted truffle pasta. Kid has expensive tastes.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

A new Tudor boutique opened up right across the street from the empty Rolex boutique.

At least one can settle for a Black Bay if they can’t get the Sub that they’ve always pined for. And then they can tell everyone how smart they are for not getting the Sub!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> At least one can settle for a Black Bay if they can’t get the Sub that they’ve always pined for. And then they can tell everyone how smart they are for not getting the Sub!



🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> A new Tudor boutique opened up right across the street from the empty Rolex boutique.
> 
> At least one can settle for a Black Bay if they can’t get the Sub that they’ve always pined for. And then they can tell everyone how smart they are for not getting the Sub!


Good thing I prefer the 5513 over any of the modern references.
Except this one.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Silver case?


The case is made of steel and the dial is made of silver.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> A new Tudor boutique opened up right across the street from the empty Rolex boutique.
> 
> At least one can settle for a Black Bay if they can’t get the Sub that they’ve always pined for. And then they can tell everyone how smart they are for not getting the Sub!


Godfrey

I should not be taken as disrespecting a legitimate Black Bay owner who bought the watch because likes the watch itself. The Black Bay is a great watch in its own right.

Just don’t surround your purchase with lame-ass sour grapes justification. Just enjoy the watch.

















Here’s mine!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Warming up the car this morning.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Finally came in! MB Meisterstuck Platinum Le Grande with EF nib. My Enzo with the F nib writes like an M.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Back in rotation after several years of neglect on my part!

This is the original 43mm version, btw.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Back in rotation after several years of neglect on my part!
> 
> This is the original 43mm version, btw.
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Good thing I prefer the 5513 over any of the modern references.
> Except this one.
> View attachment 16619151


Can't agree more, it's a Sub on steroids 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I should not be taken as disrespecting a legitimate Black Bay owner who bought the watch because likes the watch itself. The Black Bay is a great watch in its own right.
> 
> ...


And here's mine 😉








For me the Black Bay S&G was love at first sight. Called my AD when it was announced at Basel and placed an order sight unseen.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Can't agree more, it's a Sub on steroids 😉
> View attachment 16619584


Damn that looks good! 😍


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm….that Dweller does look good… Tasty!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> And here's mine 😉
> View attachment 16619716
> 
> For me the Black Bay S&G was love at first sight. Called my AD when it was announced at Basel and placed an order sight unseen.


TTs are simply beautiful, gold gives them another dimension, I can't understand the lack of appreciation for such beauties 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> TTs are simply beautiful, gold gives them another dimension, I can't understand the lack of appreciation for such beauties
> 
> View attachment 16619737


I know what you mean! And also it adds spark to what some (not us) might consider a ubiquitous-looking watch.









My lady and her rootbeer.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I should not be taken as disrespecting a legitimate Black Bay owner who bought the watch because likes the watch itself. The Black Bay is a great watch in its own right.
> 
> ...


Here's mine! The father of the BB...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Here's mine! The father of the BB...


Nice!

I had a blue one but it had a service dial, hands and bezel. Said “T-SWISS-T” on the dial, but was really super luminova. Looked nice but kinda not satisfying somehow.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16620286


I liked that era of PO!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I liked that era of PO!


My favorite as well. It took me a couple of years to find the right one to buy...Nina at DavidSW hooked me up. Threw in a full service as well. I've only had it a few months but wear it a lot.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I liked that era of PO!


Is there any other era?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Went to the local Girard Perregaux service center today to order the rubber strap and the deployant clasp. The onsite tech noticed the slight misprint on the dial and the hour hands misalignment.










They suggested I leave the watch behind while they order the strap and a replacement dial.

Now that's what I call service.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Went to the local Girard Perregaux service center today to order the rubber strap and the deployant clasp. The onsite tech noticed the slight misprint on the dial and the hour hands misalignment.
> 
> View attachment 16620756
> 
> ...


And this is also what I call a good, positive attitude! Some would have ranted about this instead. Good on you to take it in stride!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Got the call...new Rolex on Saturday! Will reveal the model then.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> And this is also what I call a good, positive attitude! Some would have ranted about this instead. Good on you to take it in stride!


Thanks bro. Didn't really bother me that much as the printing defect only shows in macro.

The hour hand misalignment, however, did bother me. Never had this issue with other watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Got the call...new Rolex on Saturday! Will reveal the model then.


Congrats bro. May it be the one you want.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bit of a clash today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My two alma maters battling for our version of collegiate basketball championship later today. Dunno what to wear. Hmmmm.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Congrats bro. May it be the one you want.


I'm waitin' on 3. It's #3, but that's a move in the right direction AND less $$ than DavidSW!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> I'm waitin' on 3. It's #3, but that's a move in the right direction AND less $$ than DavidSW!


You gonna flex a “Got the Call” thread in the Public Forum? I think you should. Channel your inner Sporty to get the plebs riled up!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My two alma maters battling for our version of collegiate basketball championship later today. Dunno what to wear. Hmmmm.
> View attachment 16621595


Pelagos and a Black Bay? Tough call.




Wait, WHAT? 😱😆🤨


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> You gonna flex a “Got the Call” thread in the Public Forum? I think you should. Channel your inner Sporty to get the plebs riled up!


Should I state in the opening post it's the 4th time I've gotten the call, but I'm probably keeping it for good this time?😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Should I state in the opening post *it's the 4th time I've gotten the call*, but I'm probably keeping it for good this time?😂


THAT'S the flex! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> THAT'S the flex! 🤣😂🤣


I think a little Sporty has rubbed off on many of us.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> I think a little Sporty has rubbed off on many of us.


Godfrey.
I'll post up on Friday if I'm up for it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> I'll post up on Friday if I'm up for it.


Post a link here. So we can chime in.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Post a link here. So we can chime in.


Got it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gonna double wrist today. Good thing that my seat is right down the middle of the arena.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Hi guys, I just wanted to stop in and say hello - been meaning to for a while. Long, long time, no see. I hope everyone is doing well. I have been popping in and reading from time to time. After going back to the office full time, it just got too difficult to keep up and contribute on this thread. Seems the group has splintered a bit and there’s at least one new thread some folks have jumped over to.

My collection has stayed basically the same since I last posted, with the exception of a couple of recent “affordables”. I wish I had a big got the call / incoming announcement for you all, but all I have is this:










Oh and added a member to the family as well:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Hi guys, I just wanted to stop in and say hello - been meaning to for a while. Long, long time, no see. I hope everyone is doing well. I have been popping in and reading from time to time. After going back to the office full time, it just got too difficult to keep up and contribute on this thread. Seems the group has splintered a bit and there’s at least one new thread some folks have jumped over to.
> 
> My collection has stayed basically the same since I last posted, with the exception of a couple of recent “affordables”. I wish I had a big got the call / incoming announcement for you all, but all I have is this:
> 
> ...


Hey Kiwi! Good to see you back here. This is where the fun is.

Very cute doggy! Mine says hi:


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Kiwi! Good to see you back here. This is where the fun is.
> 
> Very cute doggy! Mine says hi:


Very cute as well! Is he/she a labradoodle?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kiwi71 said:


> Very cute as well! Is he/she a labradoodle?


Yes. Australian Labradoodle! Dumb but good-natured.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes. Australian Labradoodle! Dumb but good-natured.


Lol! Mine’s a Goldendoodle and she’s actually one of the smartest and best behaved dogs I’ve had (and I’ve had some dumb ones lol). In that photo she’s actually waiting for permission to eat that treat. I’m still waiting for her to just go off the rails one day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well alright, I guess this isn’t too bad.

@5959HH


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> I think a little Sporty has rubbed off on many of us.


Yeah, every time I go to McDonalds


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Hi guys, I just wanted to stop in and say hello - been meaning to for a while. Long, long time, no see. I hope everyone is doing well. I have been popping in and reading from time to time. After going back to the office full time, it just got too difficult to keep up and contribute on this thread. Seems the group has splintered a bit and there’s at least one new thread some folks have jumped over to.
> 
> My collection has stayed basically the same since I last posted, with the exception of a couple of recent “affordables”. I wish I had a big got the call / incoming announcement for you all, but all I have is this:
> 
> ...


Just the other day I was wondering what had become of you and glad to see you back again!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Safe to say. My team won.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Just the other day I was wondering what had become of you and glad to see you back again!


Hey 59, yes, I’m alive and kicking. Three jabs now and no unwanted appendages growing anywhere (yet) lol. I noticed you posting pics of a Luminor. Does this mean the PAM 574 has moved on?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tough decision but I went with Batman. I knew it had to be blue though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey 59, yes, I’m alive and kicking. Three jabs now and no unwanted appendages growing anywhere (yet) lol. I noticed you posting pics of a Luminor. Does this mean the PAM 574 has moved on?



























































Nope the 914 was added to my 574 that I still have although technically the 574 is a better fit on my scrawny 6.5” wrist than the 914. Fortunately the lugs of the 914 are contained within my wrist bones although just barely. My 914 has a solid caseback and screw bars that make it an ideal tool watch. The 915 has small seconds at the 9:00 position that I favor but a less clean look than my 914. 

























My latest acquisition is this 43mm Sinn 836 that I’m wearing today. 

Anyhow good to see you checking in and posting again.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Day 2 of our firm’s yearly business development conference!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

King_Neptune said:


> Going on a beach trip soon. Not bringing anything of great value this time.


Yeah, I took my Sub to Mexico but didn't leave the resort and kept it in my pocket between the airport and the hotel.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pongster said:


> If the new Rolex policy there would be similar to ours, the probability might go higher. Now, we just wait for next shipment. If you want a Milgauss, and a Milgauss arrives in next shipment, the Milgauss on display can then be for sale. At least there are now watches on display that are potentially for sale. Unlike before where there are no watches on display at all.


It's nice that they are doing that... I get that it's frustrating not to buy what's in the case but it's way less depressing than seeing empty cases....


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Delawareguy said:


> Yeah, I took my Sub to Mexico but didn't leave the resort and kept it in my pocket between the airport and the hotel.


Better than hiring Christopher Walken, that's for sure!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Sub!
> 
> If you’re gonna have just one, it should be this!


that's a fine lookin' watch right there....


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> THAT'S the flex! 🤣😂🤣


I've only gotten it twice in the last year and change, but it was for a Sub and a Pepsi


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Nope the 914 was added to my 574 that I still have although technically the 574 is a better fit on my scrawny 6.5” wrist than the 914. Fortunately the lugs of the 914 are contained within my wrist bones although just barely. My 914 has a solid caseback and screw bars that make it an ideal tool watch. The 915 has small seconds at the 9:00 position that I favor but a less clean look than my 914.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Do I also recall you having a strict one in one out policy? Did 2 go for the new PAM and Sinn?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Homemade truffle pizza by Mrs Mav


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Homemade truffle pizza by Mrs Mav


Wow!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> View attachment 16618923
> View attachment 16618924
> View attachment 16618925


Gorgeous Omega. Were you shopping for a Rado?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Lol! Mine’s a Goldendoodle and she’s actually one of the smartest and best behaved dogs I’ve had (and I’ve had some dumb ones lol). In that photo she’s actually waiting for permission to eat that treat. I’m still waiting for her to just go off the rails one day.


Goldendoodles are the best..although mine ain’t exactly golden…smart, good personalities, great listeners, and can’t talk back.

The Cavalier King Charles isn’t bad, either. Mine likes to chew on her ear.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kiwi71 said:


> Very nice. Do I also recall you having a strict one in one out policy? Did 2 go for the new PAM and Sinn?


Yep but I don’t recall which one went but think Railmaster for the PAM 914 and maybe a Ball Trainmaster for the Sinn.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Delawareguy said:


> Yeah, I took my Sub to Mexico but didn't leave the resort and kept it in my pocket between the airport and the hotel.











This PADI Turtle is my designated travel watch. Rolexes stay home.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Soooo...Baby Ithardin's ETA was mid June. Last week the OB said that with concerns about blood pressure and the Mrs little stroke last year that we should do a planned delivery. We agreed and the doc said they'd set the date at today's appt.

So we were thinking they'd move it up to early June. Nope. Delivery set for 05/23/22! We're freaking out a little. 

And now the baby shower is going to be online. I'm going to sneak a watch into the gift registry


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> I think a little Sporty has rubbed off on many of us.



Damp the area with water.
Dab with Hydrogen Peroxide.
Gently scrub with a clean towel.

It should come right out!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> Should I state in the opening post it's the 4th time I've gotten the call, but I'm probably keeping it for good this time?😂


Without a doubt!

Be sure to mention you're getting tired of buying SS sport models and are hoping for more PM later this year!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sugman said:


> Goldendoodles are the best..although mine ain’t exactly golden…smart, good personalities, great listeners, and can’t talk back.
> 
> The Cavalier King Charles isn’t bad, either. Mine likes to chew on her ear.
> View attachment 16624703


Awesome dogs! I guess she’s a standard GD, looks pretty big. Mine is technically a mini GD, she’s only around 18 lbs. She’s scrawny under all that fur!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Without a doubt!
> 
> Be sure to mention you're getting tired of buying SS sport models and are hoping for more PM later this year!


...with rainbow diamonds.😬


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> Homemade truffle pizza by Mrs Mav


It was pizza night for me too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Soooo...Baby Ithardin's ETA was mid June. Last week the OB said that with concerns about blood pressure and the Mrs little stroke last year that we should do a planned delivery. We agreed and the doc said they'd set the date at today's appt.
> 
> So we were thinking they'd move it up to early June. Nope. Delivery set for 05/23/22! We're freaking out a little.
> 
> And now the baby shower is going to be online. I'm going to sneak a watch into the gift registry


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 16624801


Lol. I added a Tudor Black Bay S&G Chrono to the baby gift registry.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


> Awesome dogs! I guess she’s a standard GD, looks pretty big. Mine is technically a mini GD, she’s only around 18 lbs. She’s scrawny under all that fur!


Yeah...he's 74 pounds. Amazingly enough, he disappears when told to...just really well-behaved. A simple "move" while shooing him away with your hand, and he'll go to a corner and chill out. He's not needy, but very companionable (if that's the right word) without being overbearing.

I wish more people were that way.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Homemade truffle pizza by Mrs Mav


Coincidentally I had something homemade with truffle last night, beef Wellington. 😋


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Coincidentally I had something homemade with truffle last night, beef Wellington. 😋
> View attachment 16625073
> 
> View attachment 16625076


Mmmm! It's been too long since I've eaten beef Wellington.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Grandma showing off her legs...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sugman said:


> Gorgeous Omega. Were you shopping for a Rado?


Jubitom is the AD of many brands.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mulling this.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Jubitom is the AD of many brands.


Was just referring the Captain Cook in the mirror of one of the pics. It looks like it’s a nice place to shop for watches. Again, really nice watch/strap combo.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Outside our new digs.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mr Softee truck outside our bldg during daylight hours...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dupe.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This works.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I need to bring 3 individual gifts for my sales team, 1 male and 2 females, at the Rolex dealer Saturday when I pick up a $10k watch. Any ideas?

I've already sent the owner/CEO a personalized thank you and compliment on being pleased about my upcoming pickup.

It doesn't hurt to go the extra mile as a buyer when waiting on sport models, I figure.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Yeah...he's 74 pounds. Amazingly enough, he disappears when told to...just really well-behaved. A simple "move" while shooing him away with your hand, and he'll go to a corner and chill out. He's not needy, but very companionable (if that's the right word) without being overbearing.
> 
> I wish more people were that way.


Sounds kinda like our Norman. He doesn't need to be shooed away, but he's unusually considerate. He remembers our rules (stay off the kitchen counter, etc), eats only his food, and plays only with his toys instead of scratching the furniture. Such a sweet little guy. I'm glad MrsBS met him at the shelter.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> I need to bring 3 indicidual gifts for my sales team, 1 male and 2 females, at the Rolex dealer Saturday when I pick up a $10k watch. Any ideas?
> 
> I've already sent the owner/CEO a personalized thank you and compliment on being pleaaed about my upcoming pickup.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to go the extra mile as a buyer when waiting on sport models, I figure.


$20 Starbucks gift cards, maybe?

MrsBS crochets dish scrubbers and gives them away with some chocolates to her fellow students.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Sounds kinda like our Norman. He doesn't need to be shooed away, but he's unusually considerate. He remembers our rules (stay off the kitchen counter, etc), eats only his food, and plays only with his toys instead of scratching the furniture. Such a sweet little guy. I'm glad MrsBS met him at the shelter.
> 
> View attachment 16625653


Beautiful cat!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> I need to bring 3 indicidual gifts for my sales team, 1 male and 2 females, at the Rolex dealer Saturday when I pick up a $10k watch. Any ideas?
> 
> I've already sent the owner/CEO a personalized thank you and compliment on being pleaaed about my upcoming pickup.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to go the extra mile as a buyer when waiting on sport models, I figure.


How about a chilled bottle of bubbles? Assuming ADs no longer provide these?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Mulling this.
> View attachment 16625400


Pong is that Reverso the large or midsize?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> I need to bring 3 indicidual gifts for my sales team, 1 male and 2 females, at the Rolex dealer Saturday when I pick up a $10k watch. Any ideas?
> 
> I've already sent the owner/CEO a personalized thank you and compliment on being pleaaed about my upcoming pickup.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to go the extra mile as a buyer when waiting on sport models, I figure.


I remember the good old days when I could walk into my Rolex boutique and expect a 10% discount on any Rolex maybe with the exception of a Daytona but even a Daytona at one time. Nowadays the Rolex SA’s walk around with their noses in the air.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> $20 Starbucks gift cards, maybe?
> 
> MrsBS crochets dish scrubbers and gives them away with some chocolates to her fellow students.


Thought about chocolates. I don't know them well enough to be aware of any diet or diabetes issues though. The Starbucks card is a good ides though. Even if one is not a fan, they are grateful to have the card for use in airports, malls, etc.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> How about a chilled bottle of bubbles? Assuming ADs no longer provide these?
> View attachment 16625737


I like the idea just fine, but the Saturday morning mimosas are already provided.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I remember the good old days when I could walk into my Rolex boutique and expect a 10% discount on any Rolex maybe with the exception of a Daytona but even a Daytona at one time. Nowadays the Rolex SA’s walk around with their noses in the air.


Edited just in case.

Interesting GIF. She looks like she'd flip for an expensive meal.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Lol. I added a Tudor Black Bay S&G Chrono to the baby gift registry.


You think they’d notice?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I need to bring 3 indicidual gifts for my sales team, 1 male and 2 females, at the Rolex dealer Saturday when I pick up a $10k watch. Any ideas?
> 
> I've already sent the owner/CEO a personalized thank you and compliment on being pleaaed about my upcoming pickup.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to go the extra mile as a buyer when waiting on sport models, I figure.


I once gave boxes of krispy kremes. For christmas. To both rolex ADs in our locality.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Pong is that Reverso the large or midsize?


That’s the large. I liked the midsize when i tried it on a few months back. Now it’s sold. Only large available. About USD250 more expensive i think.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I remember the good old days when I could walk into my Rolex boutique and expect a 10% discount on any Rolex maybe with the exception of a Daytona but even a Daytona at one time. Nowadays the Rolex SA’s walk around with their noses in the air.


I was just on Watch Recon for the first time in a long time. These prices are insane. $45,000 US for a 2021 SS Daytone. $6500 for a 2018 Explorer. Unbelievable


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Another game tomorrow. Final and deciding match.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> That’s the large. I liked the midsize when i tried it on a few months back. Now it’s sold. Only large available. About USD250 more expensive i think.











I have a midsize that my wife mostly wears.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

It is nice.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Friends’ new pup. They do early training for guide/assistance dogs.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Giving the Worldtimer some extra love … DC this weekend and then NY next week; will be bringing the GMT and Spectre.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> You think they’d notice?


Not sure. If ANYONE does purchase it...I will let them name the baby. Anybody want to name my firstborn?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> Not sure. If ANYONE does purchase it...I will let them name the baby. Anybody want to name my firstborn?


SHYTFACE


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> SHYTFACE


For that name I'm afraid I'm going to need a Rolex DJ 41...and probably a divorce attorney.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

PF, this is for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't go anywhere in the new 'hood w/o tripping over flowers...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not quite as clear as yesterday...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Man does not live by Jenna alone...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> I need to bring 3 individual gifts for my sales team, 1 male and 2 females, at the Rolex dealer Saturday when I pick up a $10k watch. Any ideas?
> 
> I've already sent the owner/CEO a personalized thank you and compliment on being pleased about my upcoming pickup.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to go the extra mile as a buyer when waiting on sport models, I figure.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


>


That's a thought for next time!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

This is possibly the most photogenic Rolex!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mr Birdie is photogenic


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can't go anywhere in the new 'hood w/o tripping over flowers...
> View attachment 16627797


I saw a tiktok clip a couple weeks ago — “guerrilla gardening”, he called it. The guy was riding his bicycle in the city and dumping seeds for flowering plants into random patches of grass, like next to sidewalks, medians in the street, etc. Then he’d come back some weeks later and show that they’ve sprouted and were blooming.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

my team won again


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Outside our new digs.


I read on TMZ that Jenna recently complained of a drilling sound in the bedroom wall of her midtown NYC apartment..... coincidence????


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> I need to bring 3 individual gifts for my sales team, 1 male and 2 females, at the Rolex dealer Saturday when I pick up a $10k watch. Any ideas?.


I heard it is now en vogue to spend 10% of the difference between retail and the GM price of the Rolex on gifts for the AD... 

But seriously, unless you know these specific people really well (all three sales people?) then any gift, much less an attempt at a personalized one, seems odd to me. But if you must, maybe one of those fruit basket things or some gift cards for a restaurant near the AD they can use for lunch?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Mr Birdie is photogenic


You got it back!!!!

Or did that happen a while ago and I just miss it?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Went to the local Girard Perregaux service center today to order the rubber strap and the deployant clasp. The onsite tech noticed the slight misprint on the dial and the hour hands misalignment.
> 
> View attachment 16620756
> 
> ...


So I got an update today - the GP service center texted me, notifying me that everything will be fixed under warranty. But it will take time to secure the needed parts (I'm guessing the dial itself mainly) from the Maison it will be 16 ~ 20 work weeks until I'll be collecting the watch from them.

I'd say that's a little longer than I expected, but nothing outrageous.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> For that name I'm afraid I'm going to need a Rolex DJ 41...and probably a divorce attorney.


And for a Daytona I'll let you change MY name to SHYTFACE.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> You got it back!!!!
> 
> Or did that happen a while ago and I just miss it?


Not too long ago. One came up at a better price than I paid for the first one!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> For that name I'm afraid I'm going to need a Rolex DJ 41...and probably a divorce attorney.


@Sappie66 you'll only need a DJ 41 to seal the deal, I'd say that's a bargain 😜


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> @Sappie66 you'll only need a DJ 41 to seal the deal, I'd say that's a bargain 😜


And then he can handle the divorce and recoup the $$$ spent on the DJ41. Genius!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> And then he can handle the divorce and recoup the $$$ spent on the DJ41. Genius!


Haha, the DJ41 is the fee!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha, the DJ41 is the fee!


CURSES! #LAWYERED lol


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I saw a tiktok clip a couple weeks ago — “guerrilla gardening”, he called it. The guy was riding his bicycle in the city and dumping seeds for flowering plants into random patches of grass, like next to sidewalks, medians in the street, etc. Then he’d come back some weeks later and show that they’ve sprouted and were blooming.


The guy deserves a Big Like.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yow!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yow!
> View attachment 16628997


A see-thru gramma outfit!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> CURSES! #LAWYERED lol


I would take a mere Omega as fees.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Had to take a detour to my undergrad alma mater! After work, exploring DC a bit, good dinner, and now enjoying the playoff bball games!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Slid into this thread to do the picking up a Rolex tomorrow bit. Will see where it goes.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha, the DJ41 is the fee!


Judging by the watches and rides you own I'd wager that DJ ain't gonna cover your fees? 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I would take a *mere *Omega as fees.


This one, perhaps. 😱


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> This one, perhaps. 😱
> View attachment 16629417


Perfect bro. Am waiting for one actually from our local boutique.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Had to take a detour to my undergrad alma mater! After work, exploring DC a bit, good dinner, and now enjoying the playoff bball games!


Hey, we’ve been there. MrsBS and I used to walk to Georgetown (all the way from Capitol Hill) and have brunch and shop. Also visited that outdoor bar a few times.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Had to take a detour to my undergrad alma mater! After work, exploring DC a bit, good dinner, and now enjoying the playoff bball games!


Was in that area six weeks ago.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

As discussed, in honor of Sporty.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> As discussed, in honor of Sporty.


How long was his last suspension before he was reinstated?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> As discussed, in honor of Sporty.


Ha! Nice.

Those threads are eye-poppingly stupid. Thinking that watch brands will spin up assembly lines, just like overnight factories for electronic gadgets or rubber dog shyt, just for meeting temporary demand.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> How long was his last suspension before he was reinstated?


I dunno — a couple weeks? I think his suspension was lifted and he chose to stay out for a while longer anyway.

I still don’t get why he was perma-banned. Same with… oh, whatshisname, who had just as many G-Shocks as Rolexes… oh, JustAbe. I don’t remember them personally attacking or harassing anyone. Maybe some behind-the-scenes stuff that us plebes aren’t privy to.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I dunno — a couple weeks? I think his suspension was lifted and he chose to stay out for a while longer anyway.
> 
> I still don’t get why he was perma-banned. Same with… oh, whatshisname, who had just as many G-Shocks as Rolexes… oh, JustAbe. I don’t remember them personally attacking or harassing anyone. Maybe some behind-the-scenes stuff that us plebes aren’t privy to.


Abe didnt attack any member. But i think i saw what he did. And i understand what happened cant be talked about.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Abe didnt attack any member. But i think i saw what he did. And i understand what happened cant be talked about.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Doing a bit of midnight racing


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Watch shopping and errands over. $35 Starbucks cards were a big hit. Didn't eat so stopped for a pie on the way home.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, we’ve been there. MrsBS and I used to walk to Georgetown (all the way from Capitol Hill) and have brunch and shop. Also visited that outdoor bar a few times.
> 
> View attachment 16629564


Nice! We went to “Farmers Fishers Bakers” - quite good!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Soy museum this morning


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got my garage set up, cleaned out and plugged in my son‘s mini fridge that he had in the university. Drinking one of his cheap beers that he left behind. Haven’t had one of these since my university days.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Got my garage set up, cleaned out and plugged in my son‘s mini fridge that he had in the university. Drinking one of his cheap beers that he left behind. Haven’t had one of these since my university days.


I grew up on that sh**t in the 1970's and 80's.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

On the wrist.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> On the wrist.
> View attachment 16631543


Wow, nice!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> On the wrist.
> View attachment 16631543


Really is an end game watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Really is an end game watch.


Sounds terminal 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Listening to the Go-Gos on a Sunday morning...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pulled the trigger. Thinking of what strap to change it to. Boutique manager suggesting the straps specially made by a supposedly reknowned polo bootmaker. But i dont play polo.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Pulled the trigger. Thinking of what strap to change it to. Boutique manager suggesting the straps specially made by a supposedly reknowned polo bootmaker. But i dont play polo.
> View attachment 16632083


Godfrey

the boss got it for me as an advanced father’s day gift


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> the boss got it for me as an advanced father’s day gift


Double godfrey

and i agreed. If we buy today, it will be 15% off and 6 months to pay zero % financing. If i buy tomorrow, 10% off only and full cash payment. Weird. But it is what it is.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

DC to NYC today!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> $20 Starbucks gift cards, maybe?
> 
> MrsBS crochets dish scrubbers and gives them away with some chocolates to her fellow students.


I give each of my clients a Yeti 20 oz travel mug with my name, number and company logo on it. It's expensive, but as one customer said to me after he received it "no one ever throws away a Yeti."


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

SaMaster14 said:


> DC to NYC today!


Eggs Bennie with super salty Virginia ham??? Count me IN


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


>


 Nice watch!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Delawareguy said:


> Eggs Bennie with super salty Virginia ham??? Count me IN


Honestly one of the best benedicts I’ve had!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

SaMaster14 said:


> Had to take a detour to my undergrad alma mater! After work, exploring DC a bit, good dinner, and now enjoying the playoff bball games!


You certainly aren't getting any play off lacrosse this year! LOL


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> I dunno — a couple weeks? I think his suspension was lifted and he chose to stay out for a while longer anyway.
> 
> I still don’t get why he was perma-banned. Same with… oh, whatshisname, who had just as many G-Shocks as Rolexes… oh, JustAbe. I don’t remember them personally attacking or harassing anyone. Maybe some behind-the-scenes stuff that us plebes aren’t privy to.


Who are we talking about?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Delawareguy said:


> You certainly aren't getting any play off lacrosse this year! LOL


Ya, it hasn’t been great … but ND is ranked 11! Haha


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Now thinking of what to engrave on the opposite side


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Ya, it hasn’t been great … but ND is ranked 11! Haha


In a 10-team league? 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

View from the new digs. The iconic Flatiron Bldg is undergoing a complete renovation.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice. Very nice.
> View attachment 16633938


Tell her OoO says good morning


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In a 10-team league?


No, overall. I think they’re 3 in the ACC


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

And just like that.... Covid Round two..... two weeks after my second booster and of course I pretty much infected everyone in the Brandywine Valley over the weekend....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> And just like that.... Covid Round two..... two weeks after my second booster and of course I pretty much infected everyone in the Brandywine Valley over the weekend....


Not surprised anymore, tbh. Hospitalizations are down but case counts in my region are back up to where they were during holiday season 2020-21.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> And just like that.... Covid Round two..... two weeks after my second booster and of course I pretty much infected everyone in the Brandywine Valley over the weekend....


Hope just mild. Any symptoms?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Hope just mild. Any symptoms?


just coughing and sleepy, no big deal.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Tell her OoO says good morning


I too would like to tell her good morning.








Every morning...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Delawareguy said:


> And just like that.... Covid Round two..... two weeks after my second booster and of course I pretty much infected everyone in the Brandywine Valley over the weekend....


Hopefully prior shots will minimize the effects. I think there’s general misconception that shots are designed to protect others but really designed to protect you from hospitalization and/or death. Hoping you’ll have few symptoms.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Delawareguy said:


> just coughing and sleepy, no big deal.











Get a pulse oximeter and monitor your O2 levels


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Now thinking of what to engrave on the opposite side
> View attachment 16633471


"to my great friend and extra son, Ithardin."


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Watch for this week's rotation....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was early for a meeting yesterday. So waltzed into the Grand Seiko boutique. Their new thin watches still not thin enough. But nice dials. Anyway, what surprised me pleasantly was the manager recognizing my sterile dial watch -


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

I think this "wear it for a week" rotation is going to work out for me.

Seems likely the only way I'll force myself to take out some of my lesser worn pieces since I don't have to decide what matches what I'm wearing or my mood for just the day.

Instead, the question becomes "who's turn" is it, and that seems to help.

The real test will be in a few months when I'm down to the stragglers at that point. Will I have the self-control and conviction to put them in the ring, or will I skip them over and start over again?

Guess we'll find out!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> I think this "wear it for a week" rotation is going to work out for me.
> 
> Seems likely the only way I'll force myself to take out some of my lesser worn pieces since I don't have to decide what matches what I'm wearing or my mood for just the day.
> 
> ...


I did wear them for a week, and sometimes for a month, for some time at one point. It worked out very well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waiting for my lady.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

In your opinion, is the finish of Omega products at the highest level, or has it significantly decreased in the recent period?








Omega, quo vadis?


Some time ago my friend informed me that a beautiful novelty appeared in the Omega boutique - CK859. I liked this model very much and decided to go hunting for it. Quite soon one piece appeared in Jubitom (AD Omega). I tried it on and .... I still liked it. I started to think more and more about...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Ha! Nice.
> 
> Those threads are eye-poppingly stupid. Thinking that watch brands will spin up assembly lines, just like overnight factories for electronic gadgets or rubber dog shyt, just for meeting temporary demand.


Yeah I agree. It's shocking how many people are completely and utterly clueless on basic economic principles and how business works.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> As discussed, in honor of Sporty.


Careful, you're gonna make anti-rich mob angry!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Soy museum this morning


The 007 money shot!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Hopefully prior shots will minimize the effects. I think there’s general misconception that shots are designed to protect others but really designed to protect you from hospitalization and/or death. Hoping you’ll have few symptoms.


This is what our physician has told us from day one.

Mav Jr just got his booster a few days ago after getting the kids vax last year. Just a sore arm for a day.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Delawareguy said:


> And just like that.... Covid Round two..... two weeks after my second booster and of course I pretty much infected everyone in the Brandywine Valley over the weekend....


Get well soon.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mario1971 said:


> In your opinion, is the finish of Omega products at the highest level, or has it significantly decreased in the recent period?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The CK859 looks beautiful. As to your question about Omega quality, I'm not sure... Would love to say rate them high but I have also heard of issues relating to the newest Speedmaster and the 3861 movement?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mav said:


> Get well soon.


feeling better already, enjoying forced seclusion and naps. Just retested, still positive, I believe I was infected last Monday so hopefully breaking free soon.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> In your opinion, is the finish of Omega products at the highest level, or has it significantly decreased in the recent period?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if Omega (or Swatch Group) is trying to increase production and it’s making QC slip.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


>


Wow, today’s in-game graphics are leaps and bounds ahead of Pole Position…


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Wow, today’s in-game graphics are leaps and bounds ahead of Pole Position…
> 
> View attachment 16637167


That's real though 🙂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> That's real though


Noooo waaayyyyy 

This is totally fake:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/oddlysatisfying/comments/ugz9yt


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> Careful, you're gonna make anti-rich mob angry!


I'm not rich; I'm just single!😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Noooo waaayyyyy
> 
> This is totally fake:
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I was waiting for the guy to throw a sticky bomb somewhere. HAHA


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


>


Nice @ss, the car that is.😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

King_Neptune said:


> I'm not rich; I'm just single!😂


ergo, you are rich


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

King_Neptune said:


> I'm not rich; I'm just single!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Soy museum this morning


Ah, you meant Spy Museum. Was thinking, i didnt see a Soy museum. And why a museum for soy. But whatever floats ones boat.

Tried to go to Spy Museum twice. Always sold out. Should have gotten tickets earlier.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


>


Two of my favorite things!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Two of my favorite things!
> View attachment 16638339


Here's a third.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Ah, you meant Spy Museum. Was thinking, i didnt see a Soy museum. And why a museum for soy. But whatever floats ones boat.
> 
> Tried to go to Spy Museum twice. Always sold out. Should have gotten tickets earlier.


Autocorrect, whoops! 

I bought my tickets a week in advance!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Exploring a bit!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

So, who are your favorite YouTube car people? I've been watching a lot of Hoovie's Garage & VinWiki the last couple of weeks. 

Also...in Baby Ithardin news: we're on for a planned delivery starting 6am on Monday 05/23/2022!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> So, who are your favorite YouTube car people? I've been watching a lot of Hoovie's Garage & VinWiki the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Also...in Baby Ithardin news: we're on for a planned delivery starting 6am on Monday 05/23/2022!


I’ve been looking at car review channels lately, and most of them totally suck balls. I can tolerate only so much “you can see this is a red color here” before I close the tab (stop telling me what I can see, jagoff). I’ve settled mostly on Savagegeese and Throttle House as far as the amateurs are concerned.

Good luck MrsIthardin!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Exploring a bit!


My dad's favorite restaurant every Father's Day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Also...in Baby Ithardin news: we're on for a planned delivery starting 6am on Monday 05/23/2022!


6 am?? Doesn't sound particularly convenient or civilized...

Best of luck, Mrs I.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

In the merry berry month of May...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 6 am?? Doesn't sound particularly convenient or civilized...
> 
> Best of luck, Mrs I.


My wife’s OB scheduled my first born’s birth at 5am.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

I do NOT know how this has been out there for THREE months without it crossing my radar, but ROTFLMAO...






Be honest... was this put out by one of you lunatics???


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

It's not a knife  !


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I do NOT know how this has been out there for THREE months without it crossing my radar, but ROTFLMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s it about?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been on a Belinda Carlisle kick. 






Very easy on the eyes...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Local store not what I thought it was...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Guy is happy to explain this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Taking a smoke break..


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> So, who are your favorite YouTube car people? I've been watching a lot of Hoovie's Garage & VinWiki the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Also...in Baby Ithardin news: we're on for a planned delivery starting 6am on Monday 05/23/2022!


I like Petrolicious and Top Gear.

And good luck with baby Ithardin!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Guy is happy to explain this.
> View attachment 16640480


Conspiracy whackos are a waste of our oxygen. 😂


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> So, who are your favorite YouTube car people? I've been watching a lot of Hoovie's Garage & VinWiki the last couple of weeks.


Anything Jason Cammisa puts out is pure gold.

I'm not even that into cars but the Hagerty Revelations videos are just unreal in how entertaining and intelligent they are.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

StephenCanale said:


> I do NOT know how this has been out there for THREE months without it crossing my radar, but ROTFLMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The astronauts that...allegedly...went to the moon, they wore Omegas!"

Goddamn, I forgot how nutty fun Joe Rogan is, haven't listened since he went to spotify.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

jason10mm said:


> "The astronauts that...allegedly...went to the moon, they wore Omegas!"
> 
> Goddamn, I forgot how nutty fun Joe Rogan is, haven't listened since he went to spotify.


I know, right?

And, it's not just that he slipped it in there, it's the way he did it. His timing is finely honed!

I thought the Spotify move would shut me out too, but one of the requirements of the deal is that listeners can still tune in for free!

So, I download them and listen to them that way, and can quickly fast-forward through the few commercials he is obligated to include.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Guy is happy to explain this.
> View attachment 16640480


Just like my brother-In_Law


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

SaMaster14 said:


> Exploring a bit!


I made the mistake of taking my youngest to Smith and Wollensky's on the way back to boarding school once... I would drive all the Wilmington boys to Grand Central and they would catch the train up to school from there. That predicated a tradition of leaving home with enough time for dinner at S&W every trip, often with 2-5 Salisbury boys. That decision ultimately cost me thousands.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been on a Belinda Carlisle kick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been a fan on several levels since day one. She is one of the hottest chicks of my generation. I'd take her over Madonna anytime.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Pete26 said:


> Just like my brother-In_Law


Now you tell me!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mav said:


> The CK859 looks beautiful. As to your question about Omega quality, I'm not sure... Would love to say rate them high but I have also heard of issues relating to the newest Speedmaster and the 3861 movement?


I traded my Speedy Pro for a few watches and the guy messaged me and said he sent the Omega back for repair under warranty. It started losing 7 SPD, it doesn't appear to be the 3861 issue, but something else. He also has to wait for 2-3 months due to a backlog. I felt bad but he said it's okay it just started over time. I only bought the watch in September last year. At least it's repairable under warranty.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Delawareguy said:


> And just like that.... Covid Round two..... two weeks after my second booster and of course I pretty much infected everyone in the Brandywine Valley over the weekend....


Sounds like us. my wife tested positive on Friday and me on Saturday, mainly sore throat, slight fever and strangely sneezing.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Delawareguy said:


> I made the mistake of taking my youngest to Smith and Wollensky's on the way back to boarding school once... I would drive all the Wilmington boys to Grand Central and they would catch the train up to school from there. That predicated a tradition of leaving home with enough time for dinner at S&W every trip, often with 2-5 Salisbury boys. That decision ultimately cost me thousands.


I spent so much time in that place having lunch, dinner etc. An exgf of mine worked for Grey Worldwide next door and we would meet there often. Good times, good memories.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Feeling a lot better today but my wife is still a little under the weather, but I suspect that's because of her MS


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Taking a smoke break..
> View attachment 16640495


I think I've seen him playing cards before.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> Conspiracy whackos are a waste of our oxygen. 😂


Look on the bright side. They produce CO2 for the plants. 😅


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

I am weak.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Like is because of the matching kicks.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Delawareguy said:


> I've been a fan on several levels since day one. She is one of the hottest chicks of my generation. I'd take her over Madonna anytime.


It's not even close!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Delawareguy said:


> I've been a fan on several levels since day one. She is one of the hottest chicks of my generation. I'd take her over Madonna anytime.


Hot _and_ cute!

This is for you, DEguy.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Like is because of the matching kicks.


Godfrey.

I've got a pair of these, bnib, I've been saving for about 2 years now.








I guess it means It's time to get the Doxa I've wanted, maybe.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hot _and_ cute!
> 
> This is for you, DEguy.


Gf.

Still going strong in 2001.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BOOM!




























Got a sneak peek at the new Vacheron 2022 collection and the gorgeous 222 at the VC Boutique in 90210 last night. It's insanely over engineered and designed in all of the good ways yet it's simple and elegant. It's 37mm and wears closer to a 39mm and very thin, maybe less than 10mm. The gold is mostly brushed with a few satin finishes, it's not shiny or pompous. It's so crazy good.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> BOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you ordered one!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I hope you ordered one!


I may or may not have put myself on the list, a very long, long, long list. 😛


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Brothers of Triple-0, work's been insane lately (lost another data scientist and) so haven't much time to eat, sleep, or post (always following though) 

But this one couldn't wait.

Got the call today. As in _the _call 

Gonna try to pick up tonight!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Brothers of Triple-0, work's been insane lately (lost another data scientist and) so haven't much time to eat, sleep, or post (always following though)
> 
> But this one couldn't wait.
> 
> ...


Hey PH! Good to hear from you! Can’t wait to see the new beast!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Brothers of Triple-0, work's been insane lately (lost another data scientist and) so haven't much time to eat, sleep, or post (always following though)
> 
> But this one couldn't wait.
> 
> ...


Ooh ooh ooh ooh lemme guess!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hot _and_ cute!
> 
> This is for you, DEguy.


She's married to James Mason's son!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> She's married to James Mason's son!


If memory serves, they were married right around the time this was recorded. And they're _still _married!

Tbh, I can't say I'm envious of him; she's done enough drugs to pay off the national debt. Kudos to him for sticking with her through all that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Ooh ooh ooh ooh lemme guess!
> 
> View attachment 16643680


Finally they arrived here. Long lines as well. Good thing am not interested.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If memory serves, they were married right around the time this was recorded. And they're _still _married!
> 
> Tbh, I can't say I'm envious of him; she's done enough drugs to pay off the national debt. Kudos to him for sticking with her through all that.


He has been very successful outside of the "biz", I take it her wild ways ended before they were married, or am I wrong?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I have no words except, "I didn't hate it."


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was always a fan of James Mason since seeing him in "The desert Fox". I think Morgan's success really took off after he inherited his Grandfather's Board position and set him up to become successful in business. A lot of other famous people's kids didn't fare as well. He's worth 20 million dollars.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Feeling a lot better today after my bout with COVID, thank goodness for being triple vaccinated.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Ooh ooh ooh ooh lemme guess!
> 
> View attachment 16643680


Honestly, that would be a step up at this point. The last few weeks have been....ugh...difficult. 

It all started when my adorable, well-meaning lil' man decided to spend some of his newly "earned" tooth fairy funds on a watch for daddy's birthday (one of my many time-sinks over the past month). Unfortunately, Mrs. Hayz taught him how to ask "Mr. Google" to find things on her phone, so when he asked for "Big Purple Watch," that atrocious AI, clearly bent on payback for one-too-many "FU Google!"s I may or may not have directed at G-Maps, decided to respond with this:














All 67mm and three and half pounds of it 😫










Dear, misguided little sweetheart even used purple wrapping paper. What the hell _could _I do at that point?! 😜

"Awwww, buddy, you shouldn't have!"

_Do you like it, Daddy?!_

"I'll certainly never forget it. Come here gimme a hug."

[weeps in silence]


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

With that said, I do feel like brighter days lie ahead.










Come to think of it, today wasn't half bad either


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

(squinting at my phone)

Wait… it’s translucent?? Awesomeness!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> (squinting at my phone)
> 
> Wait… it’s translucent?? Awesomeness!


Alas, the full on "invisible" ones had sold out. Practically disappearing from the shelves. 

Say B, does this make my wrist look small? 










Who exactly is the target demo for these? 









I'm thinking this bloke:










Or, more likely, this one:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> He has been very successful outside of the "biz", *I take it her wild ways ended before they were married*, or am I wrong?


Sadly, her wild ways continued for another _twenty_ years! She went cold turkey in 2005...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Treating the Mrs to a pedicure and some other pampering before the big day on Monday!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Gentlemen, after a surprisingly _not long _six-week wait, allow me to introduce Rolex's best release of the year, IMHO.

Long live the King!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Alas, the full on "invisible" ones had sold out. Practically disappearing from the shelves.
> 
> Say B, does this make my wrist look small?
> 
> ...


That's just wild. I think it's a great gift. Your kid wanted to get you the awesomest thing, and he chose a big-ass purple watch thinking... no, full-on _believing_... that it would be fun to wear. I can't knock him for it one bit.

Almost all of my watches were gifts, and they make me happy because they remind me of how my family thinks of me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Conspiracy whackos are a waste of our oxygen. 😂


I wonder where those conspiracies come from 

Did you hear the one about the vaxx containing some microchip? 😂

Bourla seems to have heard it, it even gave him a great idea 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, have you guys heard of the Pentaverate? It’s a secret society of 5 men who control the world! There is a documentary about it on Netflix.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16645397
> 
> Treating the Mrs to a pedicure and some other pampering before the big day on Monday!


Would you believe I'm still waiting on mine? Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey, have you guys heard of the Pentaverate? It’s a secret society of 5 men who control the world! There is a documentary about it on Netflix.


Those liars told me they wouldn't reveal my identity!!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Honestly, that would be a step up at this point. The last few weeks have been....ugh...difficult.
> 
> It all started when my adorable, well-meaning lil' man decided to spend some of his newly "earned" tooth fairy funds on a watch for daddy's birthday (one of my many time-sinks over the past month). Unfortunately, Mrs. Hayz taught him how to ask "Mr. Google" to find things on her phone, so when he asked for "Big Purple Watch," that atrocious AI, clearly bent on payback for one-too-many "FU Google!"s I may or may not have directed at G-Maps, decided to respond with this:
> 
> ...


That must never leave the collection...ever...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sadly, her wild ways continued for another _twenty_ years! She went cold turkey in 2005...


Well he's a patient man.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AP pop-up at The Vessel! It was too late to go in last night, though.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Boom


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Forgot to post this. Lunch a few days ago. It was AWESOME!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Forgot to post this. Lunch a few days ago. It was AWESOME!


Fatburger is honestly pretty good!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Forgot to post this. Lunch a few days ago. It was AWESOME!


I've been eating fruit, vegetables, cottage cheese, yogurt and lean meats without bread or any sides.....

So thanks SO MUCH for posting that. 🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Fatburger is honestly pretty good!


It's been soo long since I've had Fatburger, Carl's Jr., or In 'n Out Burger. Northeastern fast food burgers just don't measure up.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> I wonder where those conspiracies come from


Bored people with nothing else better to do than to make up crazy stuff? And sometimes the crazier the better, you know for the clicks.



Panerol Forte said:


> Did you hear the one about the vaxx containing some microchip? 😂


Crazy. There's one about the vax turning people into zombies from I Am Legend. Will Smith was so mad, he slapped someone over it! 😂 

Like I said... conspiracy whackos are a waste of our oxygen.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


>


That's a nice hearty steak!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, after a surprisingly _not long _six-week wait, allow me to introduce Rolex's best release of the year, IMHO.
> 
> Long live the King!
> 
> View attachment 16645502


Congratulations my man!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> AP pop-up at The Vessel! It was too late to go in last night, though.


Speaking of AP, I heard the other night at the Vacheron event from a friend that AP has gone fully towards the owned boutique model. No more ADs. They purchased the AP Boutique on Rodeo that was owned by Westime. Lots of customers are upset because they have to do now restart a relationship with AP directly to get the hottest watches. Rumor is that Patek will transition to this model too. I'm hoping Rolex will do so as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving for the boss. And this passed her muster.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> It's been soo long since I've had Fatburger, Carl's Jr., or In 'n Out Burger. Northeastern fast food burgers just don't measure up.


Thinking of what chain to bring here. Carl’s didnt succeed here. We dont have In n Out yet.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Bored people with nothing else better to do than to make up crazy stuff? And sometimes the crazier the better, you know for the clicks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but the problem is that Bourla is talking at the WEF about implementing some kind of biological chip into pills, and he talks about "compliance" to a group of world leaders. Now, if this is not technically feasible (IMO not), that makes him a whako for just mentioning it, and it's even scarier to know that people in position of power take him seriously enough to listen to his claims; even more scarier, this same guy is in charge of the biggest pharma company, and the crowd he is addressing is forcing his products globally. Sure you too must think there is something wrong with this picture, don't you?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> AP pop-up at The Vessel! It was too late to go in last night, though.


Admission was by appt only but I'm sure they would have let you in if you asked... They're there until Wed.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Well he's a patient man.


Well, some things are worth waiting for...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, but the problem is that Bourla is talking at the WEF about implementing some kind of biological chip into pills, and he talks about "compliance" to a group of world leaders. Now, if this is not technically feasible (IMO not), that makes him a whako for just mentioning it, and it's even scarier to know that people in position of power take him seriously enough to listen to his claims; even more scarier, this same guy is in charge of the biggest pharma company, and the crowd he is addressing is forcing his products globally. Sure you too must think there is something wrong with this picture, don't you?


Here are the true facts:

FDA approves pill with sensor that digitally tracks if patients have ingested their medication

Fact check: Video shows Pfizer CEO speaking about schizophrenia pill, not COVID-19 treatment

Old video clip of Pfizer CEO is not referring to microchips in COVID-19 treatment

I personally have no issue with pills with sensors that digitally tracking whether or not a patient has taken their medicine especially for schizophrenia patients. But true facts don’t matter anymore and certainly not to these conspiracy whackos, just clicks and ad revenue.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Been on a Belinda Carlisle kick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also catchy tune as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of WEF, the Hyundai i drove for the boss earlier was acquired last 2014 when WEF held a forum here in Manila. Hyundai imported several vehicles for the event. One of those was not used and the boss got it for her. But she rarely uses it. In almost 8 years, only less than 30K km mileage (or kilometreage).

and since this is a watch forum -


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> I personally have no issue with pills with sensors that digitally tracking whether or not a patient has taken their medicine especially for schizophrenia patients. But true facts don’t matter anymore and certainly not to these conspiracy whackos, *just clicks and ad revenue.
> *



Hasn't anyone told them they'd get a lot more clicks if they embedded this??


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> But she rarely uses it. In almost 8 years, only less than 30K km mileage (or kilometreage).


The Imperial system might be inferior to Metric in almost every measurable way.... but "kilometerage" is such an awkward mouthful that I don't think I've ever heard it spoken in my life!

I'm not ever sure I've seen it written until just now. LOL


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just awkward to measure mileage in kilometers. But i suppose that’s how it is done here since our odometers are all on KM.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I live my life in metric except on the golf course and when thinking of people’s heights. That said, I have never used “kilometerage”, always mileage.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, and people’s weights too.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Here are the true facts:
> 
> FDA approves pill with sensor that digitally tracks if patients have ingested their medication
> 
> ...


Nope, those are not the true facts, those are the fact-checkers facts presented to people that are too lazy to do their own research. The video I posted as a possible source for the "conspiracies theories" regarding a microchip in the vaxx was not about schizophrenia treatment, it's an extract from a video posted on the WEF Youtube channel talking about preventive medicines supposedly to prevent diseases in the fouth industrial revolution, you know, Klaus Schwab's industrial revolution he wrote about. It's dated 2018, and they are also discussing the privacy issue and how to override it, and they even suggested having the UN step in in order to do so (being implemented as I write this). This is the whole video, if you watch it ALL , all 59 minutes (I'll quizz you 😉) , I will give you the one in which Klaus Schwab top advisor say that there is no such thing as free will, and human are hackable animals. Yes, those psychos refer to humans (read people outside their circle) as animals. Again, those are the people that are in charge of your health.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I live my life in metric except on the golf course and when thinking of people’s heights. That said, I have never used “kilometerage”, always mileage.


So we talking inches or centimetres?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> So we talking inches or centimetres?


Umm….. right, ah…. Like I said, not everything in metric.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Umm….. right, ah…. Like I said, not everything in metric.


I vote we go centimeters from this date forward as the conversion is a much larger number!

Do I have a second?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I vote we go centimeters from this date forward as the conversion is a much larger number!
> 
> Do I have a second?


I prefer to undersell and overdeliver


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I prefer to undersell and overdeliver


“Wow, I never knew 3cm could feel like 4cm!”


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nope, those are not the true facts, those are the fact-checkers facts presented to people that are too lazy to do their own research.


Gotta be honest, I no longer bother reading an "fact checker" sites or articles.

They're all supporting one narrative or another.

It's just pathetic.

At best I'll take a quick look at them only to see if they cite sources and then I'll go to the source to see if and how it's been distorted and spun.

So Orwellian.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> “Wow, I never knew 3cm could feel like 4cm!”


Speak for yourself, bro.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Just awkward to measure mileage in kilometers. But i suppose that’s how it is done here since our odometers are all on KM.


I think you're missing my point.

I've no problem with Kilometers, just never used, or even heard the word Kilometerage spoken.

It's always like "How many kilometers on the car?" but I've never heard "What's the kilometerage?"

Just an awkward word that doesn't roll of the tongue very easily!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Speaking of AP, I heard the other night at the Vacheron event from a friend that AP has gone fully towards the owned boutique model. No more ADs. They purchased the AP Boutique on Rodeo that was owned by Westime. Lots of customers are upset because they have to do now restart a relationship with AP directly to get the hottest watches. Rumor is that Patek will transition to this model too. I'm hoping Rolex will do so as well.


Definitely agree! Might have been what my AD was talking about - they are opening two annexed stores/rooms to their jewelry store, once which will be exclusively PP and the other Rolex.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Admission was by appt only but I'm sure they would have let you in if you asked... They're there until Wed.


I’m in the Uber back to the airport


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Newborn car seat purchased & installed, hospital bags packed & loaded into the car. Bassinete assembled, 1st box of diapers ready for deployment. I think we're "ready."


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

These shots show the changes a lot better. Symmetric dial, new crown guards, and of course the thinner, leaner, sharper case. 



















Still single sided AR though:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I think you're missing my point.
> 
> I've no problem with Kilometers, just never used, or even heard the word Kilometerage spoken.
> 
> ...


I understand what youre saying. Actually, here it is referred to as mileage all the time. It was just when I was writing it, the juxtaposition of the kilometer and the mile (in mileage) was too apparent to ignore.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> I understand what youre saying. Actually, here it is referred to as mileage all the time. It was just when I was writing it, the juxtaposition of the kilometer and the mile (in mileage) was too apparent to ignore.


Lawyers! 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m in the Uber back to the airport


You didn't miss anything. It was just a multimedia presentation in a dark tunnel. Just one watch on display, the new Jumbo, at the very end of the tunnel. BFD...








I'll never those 10 minutes back...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The visit to the AP pop-up wasn't a total loss.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Any opinions on these two Omegas?

A.










B.









A or B?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering around again...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

PF, this is still for you.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on these two Omegas?
> 
> A.
> View attachment 16648337
> ...


B stands for Both, right?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on these two Omegas?
> 
> A.
> View attachment 16648337
> ...


A? C (maybe C+?). B? yeah, B. Unless you really love A, in which case I'll say _A_=B and B=C.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> These shots show the changes a lot better. Symmetric dial, new crown guards, and of course the thinner, leaner, sharper case.
> 
> View attachment 16648016
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Glad that you were able to pick it up!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> PF, this is still for you.
> View attachment 16648345


BSF, please snap one of the Singer Building for me!

Oh wait, I forgot now its: 










Greatest city on earth notwithstanding, this was not NYC's finest hour. My inner skyscraper buff still mourns...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> Fantastic! Glad that you were able to pick it up!


Thank ya sir! I know it's not everyone's cup-o-tea, but I've always had a soft spot for this watch. And after thinking it was sure to be retired this year, I was floored when the new and improved one debuted. I think my AD knew it, too. Showed up a day after it dropped at W&W and told him he could me on the back of every "list" I was on (sub 41, Exp I, and FXD), as long as my name was on the front of this one.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Driving for the boss. And this passed her muster.
> View attachment 16646630


Glorious, bro Pong. Recent acquisition?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Glorious, bro Pong. Recent acquisition?


Yessir. Latest acquisition. Advance gift for father’s day. Our credit card had a joint promotion with AD. Got it on last day of promotion: 15% off 6 months to pay 0% interest on that specific card. Had i bought it next day: price increase and max discount is 10% for cash payment.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on these two Omegas?
> 
> A.
> View attachment 16648337
> ...


I actually like B, but on rubber!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on these two Omegas?
> 
> A.
> View attachment 16648337
> ...


On a serious note, I'm a big fan of the hands and indices on "B" so that would be my choice.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on these two Omegas?
> 
> A.
> View attachment 16648337
> ...


Probably B. As much as I like the SMP, the blue dial is the one to get. The hands and indexes on the AT offers better contrast against the silver and looks better to my eyes.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That's just wild. I think it's a great gift. Your kid wanted to get you the awesomest thing, and he chose a big-ass purple watch thinking... no, full-on _believing_... that it would be fun to wear. I can't knock him for it one bit.
> 
> Almost all of my watches were gifts, and they make me happy because they remind me of how my family thinks of me.





Pete26 said:


> That must never leave the collection...ever...


No truer words have been spoken, brothers. When he's old enough to understand, I'll explain to him how my first (and, God willing, _last_) Invicta came to be, and tell him my greatest hope for him is to one day have a son or daughter that brings as much joy (or tears, as occasion would have it ) to _his _life as he's brought to mine.

Besides, I don't think I'm biologically capable of getting mad at the damn kid. Even when he's in BIG trouble.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hasn't anyone told them they'd get a lot more clicks if they embedded this??
> View attachment 16647100


 It’s the ultimate blue clickbait! 🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> No truer words have been spoken, brothers. When he's old enough to understand, I'll explain to him how my first (and, God willing, _last_) Invicta came to be, and tell him my greatest hope for him is to one day have a son or daughter that brings as much joy (or tears, as occasion would have it ) to _his _life as he's brought to mine.
> 
> Besides, I don't think I'm biologically capable of getting mad at the damn kid. Even when he's in BIG trouble.
> 
> View attachment 16648499


1st rule. If you're gonna build a pillow fort, have a supply of snacks.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> That's a nice hearty steak!


Finished the whole thing and some lobster bisque, salad, dessert...
Haven't been so full in quite a while. 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on these two Omegas?
> 
> A.
> View attachment 16648337
> ...


Neither. Not particularly attractive, imho.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

So I traded my Speedmaster 3861 for a few different watches and the guy texted me last week telling me that it has gone back for warranty work. He is okay with it but probably annoying for him. I got this one a couple of weeks ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

But this is something special










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Newborn car seat purchased & installed, hospital bags packed & loaded into the car. Bassinete assembled, 1st box of diapers ready for deployment. I think we're "ready."


Good luck and congrats


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on these two Omegas?
> 
> A.
> View attachment 16648337
> ...


B for me. Though in both instances, i prefer the earlier iterations.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually like B, but on rubber!


Had a meeting with students to go over any questions before their exam tomorrow. One of my colleagues started off by saying don’t forget to bring a pen and rubber *


*the Swedish word for eraser is rubber 




LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wearing my “rad” watch while I play chess with my son


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

We're at the hospital. I've had smaller apartments! #sweetsuite. Also interesting is that both the nurses working with her are like 6 months pregnant. I'm surrounded!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My favourite gas station has an Avengers promotion. Free figure for every USD30 of gas. A full tank is about USD100. Hard to complete. For the last one, had to hop through several stations (and waste gas) before finally getting it. My youngest pressuring me everyday to complete it. Took me 23 days.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hot _and_ cute!
> 
> This is for you, DEguy.


@Pete26, @ithardin and @Delawareguy, been saving this for you. Impossibly beautiful!






Can't blame Letterman for totally losing it...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Tomorrow is the day that the 36 year wait for the sequel to the greatest movie ever made is over! 😂 



















Took the car through the mountains and stopped by IWC on Rodeo Dr yesterday. I must say that after a month of ownership, my old M4 was more powerful than the 911, by about 50hp or more but the 911 handles like a go-cart. It's an odd (in a good way), visceral experience driving one - the feel, sounds, even the smells. Puts a smile on my face every time I punch it. Now I understand why many 911's have a lot of miles on them, the owners actually drive them and I intend to drive mine until the wheels fall off. Knock on wood that they don't. 😛


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16649019
> 
> We're at the hospital. I've had smaller apartments! #sweetsuite. Also interesting is that both the nurses working with her are like 6 months pregnant. I'm surrounded!


Is it just me, or does that room have better crown molding than most houses. That cornice!

I thought the point of hospitals was to want to _leave. _I'm half tempted to feign illness just to get admitted 😜 

Good luck today, brother. To both (soon all three) of you!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not sure what the deal is with “himalayan” leather


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Not sure what the deal is with “himalayan” leather
> 
> View attachment 16649375


Made from Yeti hide?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Is it just me, or does that room have better crown molding than most houses. That cornice!
> 
> I thought the point of hospitals was to want to _leave. _I'm half tempted to feign illness just to get admitted 😜
> 
> Good luck today, brother. To both (soon all three) of you!


She's hanging in there. They had to redo the epidural because it wasn't helping with the pain. They keep switching her positions on the hour-but she has gotten some cat naps in.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> She's hanging in there. They had to redo the epidural because it wasn't helping with the pain. They keep switching her positions on the hour-but she has gotten some cat naps in.


Hang in there. Sucks cuz even getting the damn spinal is no picnic. Hope they get it sorted straight away. You could always ask for the Nitrous as a plan B....

Just _don't _get caught sharing it with her. They really get pissy about that sorta thing, apparently!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Hang in there. Sucks cuz even getting the damn spinal is no picnic. Hope they get it sorted straight away. You could always ask for the Nitrous as a plan B....
> 
> Just _don't _get caught sharing it with her. They really get pissy about that sorta thing, apparently!


Annnd we just started hour 12. It's officially a "Sebring" delivery! Lol. OB is supposed to stop in soon because I need to plan when to run home & take the dogs out and grab my overnight stuff.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey, have you guys heard of the Pentaverate? It’s a secret society of 5 men who control the world! There is a documentary about it on Netflix.


It is really 4:3 aspect ratio and fuzzy in Canada?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> BSF, please snap one of the Singer Building for me!
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot now its:
> View attachment 16648463
> ...


Looks a lot like the Deutsche Bank Building that they tore down...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Jenna, you just won a date with me. What do you think?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not Charlie's best angle but he's also enjoying the new digs...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Baby Ithardin was born at 8:10pm via c-section. Mom & baby are doing great!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16650544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Dad! Are you adding any more before Father's Day?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Watch for the week.....


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16650544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! And already has zero interest in that smartwatch, just as God intended. 

Congrats, sir!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> But this is something special


Your certificate from the Pong School of Modern Photography? 😜


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16650544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16650544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Not sure what the deal is with “himalayan” leather
> View attachment 16649375


Hopefully not harvested from bodies on Everest.

I’ll get my coat


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16650544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Voltron vs Voltes V


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

limnoman said:


> Hopefully not harvested from bodies on Everest.
> 
> I’ll get my coat
> 
> ...


Think more modern — Himalayan Gore-Tex


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mav said:


> Speaking of AP, I heard the other night at the Vacheron event from a friend that AP has gone fully towards the owned boutique model. No more ADs. They purchased the AP Boutique on Rodeo that was owned by Westime. Lots of customers are upset because they have to do now restart a relationship with AP directly to get the hottest watches. Rumor is that Patek will transition to this model too. I'm hoping Rolex will do so as well.


That would suck for me…. I still need another gmt and Daytona and have a great AD


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16650544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, dad!

Can't believe you wore an Apple Watch; good thing Baby Ithardin doesn't know any better yet...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Congrats, dad!
> 
> Can't believe you wore an Apple Watch; good thing Baby Ithardin doesn't know any better yet...


Apple watch is the nurse's! I had my Seiko on!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16650544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s awesome… congrats!!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I woke up this morning with a pimple on my forehead, so I called my doctor and asked him if it could be monkeypox, he said to swing by to get it checked. I didn't make it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16650544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big congratulations to you and your growing fam!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Delawareguy said:


> That would suck for me…. I still need another gmt and Daytona and have a great AD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah... if they do go this route, I'm sure your AD will be notified well in advance so that might increase your chances.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I woke up this morning with a pimple on my forehead, so I called my doctor and asked him if it could be monkeypox, he said to swing by to get it checked. I didn't make it.


And there you go. Spot your first female sitting on a branch and ur already acting like a dumb ape. Leaping without looking, likely breaking half the bones in your (new) body.

Speaking of which, in the event that your newly shrunken (and compound fractured) wrists can no longer accommodate that lovely constant force Zenith, can I send you my mailing address?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A quiet Monday night at home...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Girl Putting Tuba on Girl's Head


An image tagged girl putting tuba on girl's head




imgflip.com


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I woke up this morning with a pimple on my forehead, so I called my doctor and asked him if it could be monkeypox, he said to swing by to get it checked. I didn't make it.


Maybe sometimes it DOES pay to be a little more slothy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Five years ago (in two days) Charlie took his first train ride on his way home with us.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> And there you go. Spot your first female sitting on a branch and ur already acting like a dumb ape. Leaping without looking, likely breaking half the bones in your (new) body.
> 
> Speaking of which, in the event that your newly shrunken (and compound fractured) wrists can no longer accommodate that lovely constant force Zenith, can I send you my mailing address?


How true... 😂

That amazing Zenith I once posted wasn't mine, but the fact that you remember it confirms that we do have the same taste in horology (that and your newly acquired AK). The only dress watches that I have are the Langes that I never wear, it would be a waste to get such a piece and never get to enjoy it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Voltron vs Voltes V
> View attachment 16650846
> View attachment 16650847



















I have a Voltes V from 44 years ago. Still have it, along with the “One Seven”!

Wonder how much it might be worth now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ Only one way to find out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I dont have my childhood toys with me anymore.

i couldnt afford voltes v and voltron toys as a kid. I mostly played with GI Joes. Each costs about four bucks back in the day. They also reissued them and am thinking of getting em.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Perfect medium! Seared on open flame then basted to perfection 😋


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Saw an early screening of Top Gun Maverick last night. Without giving anything away, it was very well done. 5/5!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Saw an early screening of Top Gun Maverick last night. Without giving anything away, it was very well done. 5/5!


It’s good when a long awaited sequel is not disappointing. Not like Matrix!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s good when a long awaited sequel is not disappointing. Not like Matrix!


The Matrix movie was terrible. I don't think I ever finished watching it - I feel asleep.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16654013
> 
> View attachment 16654012


Wow, special times. Enjoy these days my friend!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine, when they were young’uns:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sub + instant ramen


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Dude where's your Shin Black? Standards, Sappie!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@Pete26, you're welcome. The rest of you guys too.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16654013
> 
> View attachment 16654012


Awww super cute!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Mine, when they were young’uns:


Now we need a today photo of them!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @Pete26, you're welcome. The rest of you guys too.


Categorize this one as an oldie but still a goodie!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @Pete26, you're welcome. The rest of you guys too.


One of the backup singers looks a lot like Karla DeVito. I wonder.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Great train station.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Daughter turns 20 today. Making crepes for breaky.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Apparently, watch demand greater than availability is now reaching into Tudor Chronographs, Cartier Santos models and even Zenith the Chronomaster Sport which is now often restricted to display only models, ala Rolex.









Watch Shortages Spread Beyond Rolex, Audemars Piguet And Patek Philippe


Waiting lists are lengthening for some models from Tudor, Cartier and Zenith.




www.watchpro.com





PS: The Swatch website no longer reference eventual online availability for the highly coveted grail MoonSwatches either.

Can someone more biblically savvy chime in as to whether this is a sign of the End Times?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Great train station.
> View attachment 16655430
> 
> View attachment 16655431


One of my most depressing days as a doctoral student was when I discovered the Michigan Central Depot (from Windsor, no less), which by then had been rotting for decades. IIRC, it was designed by the same bloke who gifted us that marvel you're standing in, as well as the one you're likely heading back to. Of the three, I still think Detroit's was the finest example (UC in Chicago is another stunner), though she's certainly seen better days.









Apparently Ford is making good on it's promise to bring this beaux arts beauty back to life, however, which is extraordinary given how many on-again, off-again plans to salvage it have been kicked around over the years.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> PS: The Swatch website no longer reference eventual online availability for the highly coveted grail MoonSwatches either.


I tuned out when I saw something called the "Mission to Uranus" (not making this up) was trading for 2-3K in the second-hand market. 

And is it just me, or does "_bio-ceramic" _bear a passing resemblance to, I dunno, PLASTIC!? From abtw:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Can someone more biblically savvy chime in as to whether this is a sign of the End Times?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Ha!

Well, I was getting some keys made a couple weeks ago, and the guy said something about how “the past two years are real strange, it seems like someone is running things that we can’t see,” and then asked, “Do you believe in Bible prophecies?”

I flatly said, “F**ck no, that’s all f**cing bullshyt. You gotta be an idiot to believe that crap.”

I guess I’ve officially reached the stage where I’m too curmudgeonly to put up with random loonies.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Daughter turns 20 today. Making crepes for breaky.


Happy birthday to your daughter Sap!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Apparently, watch demand greater than availability is now reaching into Tudor Chronographs, Cartier Santos models and even Zenith the Chronomaster Sport which is now often restricted to display only models, ala Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like we're in the Twilight Zone sometimes where up is down, and down is up.

Is there something in the Bible about a Rolex shortage during the end times?!?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> One of my most depressing days as a doctoral student was when I discovered the Michigan Central Depot (from Windsor, no less), which by then had been rotting for decades. IIRC, it was designed by the same bloke who gifted us that marvel you're standing in, as well as the one you're likely heading back to. Of the three, I still think Detroit's was the finest example (UC in Chicago is another stunner), though she's certainly seen better days.
> View attachment 16657277
> 
> 
> Apparently Ford is making good on it's promise to bring this beaux arts beauty back to life, however, which is extraordinary given how many on-again, off-again plans to salvage it have been kicked around over the years.


I hope Ford can be successful in their plans at bringing this back to life again. It's a historic site and sad to see it abandoned.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Ha!
> 
> Well, I was getting some keys made a couple weeks ago, and the guy said something about how “the past two years are real strange, it seems like someone is running things that we can’t see,” and then asked, “Do you believe in Bible prophecies?”
> 
> ...


Speaking of which, how's the new car search going?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> Is there something in the Bible about a Rolex shortage during the end times?!?


I dunno, that's what I was asking.

Anyone? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mav said:


> Speaking of which, how's the new car search going?


B's getting a new ride? I think I remember sharing some drag-racing stories with him back in the day, and if I remember his prefs correctly, I think I got just the one:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> I dunno, that's what I was asking.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone? Anyone?


You could always consult a man of the cloth. But like a sophisticated, badass one, with a philosopher's wit and the stones to rock a ploprof.

_If _you could find such man, of course


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> You could always consult a man of the cloth. But like a sophisticated, badass one, with a philosopher's wit and the stones to rock a ploprof.
> 
> _If _you could find such man, of course


Hmm...I wonder 🤔
# @Simon


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> You could always consult a man of the cloth. But like a sophisticated, badass one, with a philosopher's wit and the stones to rock a ploprof.
> 
> _If _you could find such man, of course


Are describing father @Simon ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm...I wonder 🤔
> # @Simon


Nra


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My youngest is late for his taekwondo trial class via zoom. So i just decided to take a wristshot.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So the boss forced me to watch the Depp trial.

i was surprised to see that lawyers object to answers. Here we object to questions.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> I tuned out when I saw something called the "Mission to Uranus" (not making this up) was trading for 2-3K in the second-hand market.
> 
> And is it just me, or does "_bio-ceramic" _bear a passing resemblance to, I dunno, PLASTIC!? From abtw:
> 
> View attachment 16657292


one for sale at a local independent AD for £1500/$1900 - world gone mad


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> Apparently, watch demand greater than availability is now reaching into Tudor Chronographs, Cartier Santos models and even Zenith the Chronomaster Sport which is now often restricted to display only models, ala Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not mentioned - 
though it does show you gotta be careful which crown you worship


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Are describing father @Simon ?


I have the cloth and the Ploprof but....


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Available at DavidSW. Be the 1st on your block to own one at ~4x MSRP. Unbelievable!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> So the boss forced me to watch the Depp trial.
> 
> i was surprised to see that lawyers object to answers. Here we object to questions.


That’s usually the case here also, but when a witness answers a proper question improperly (ie with hearsay as opposed to personal knowledge), we would object.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Available at DavidSW. Be the 1st on your block to own one at ~4x MSRP. Unbelievable!
> View attachment 16657958


😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 

As amusing and stupid as it is, someone will buy it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> So the boss forced me to watch the Depp trial.
> 
> i was surprised to see that lawyers object to answers. Here we object to questions.


Did one of the lawyers object to their own question?!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> B's getting a new ride? I think I remember sharing some drag-racing stories with him back in the day, and if I remember his prefs correctly, I think I got just the one:
> View attachment 16657369


I recall BSi mentioning shopping for a new ride for Mrs BSi?

Your mentioning of drag racing reminds me of my cousin recently daring me to drag race him in his Tesla. I'll undoubtedly lose. So I dared him to race me on a race track which I will undoubtedly win. I upped the dare with a $10K bet. He declined. Wussy. 😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mav said:


> 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂
> 
> As amusing and stupid as it is, someone will buy it.


Very true. For me though, my money goes here at this price point.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Very true. For me though, my money goes here at this price point.


I'll be honest, at 450K my money's not going toward _any _Rolex. Too much high horology in those waters to get the same kit/internals that are in a mass produced, $9K sub IMO.

Even if that does happen to be the best sub (_date_) in the current lineup


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> Available at DavidSW. Be the 1st on your block to own one at ~4x MSRP. Unbelievable!
> View attachment 16657958


Yep, if that sells, then it's the End of Days for certain.

Originally I was just joking.

For further amusement I searched and the first result I found:

_"But understand this, that in the last days there will come times of difficulty."_
Check....

_"For people will be lovers of self, lovers of money, proud, arrogant,_"
Check, Check, and Check...

_"abusive, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, heartless, unappeasable, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not loving good, treacherous, reckless, swollen with conceit, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God, having the appearance of godliness, but denying its power."_
Check, Check, Check, and Checkitty Check, Check...

"Avoid such people."
So, in a nutshell, whomever buys that "Destro" from David SW must be the actual Destroyer himself.

Rolex insanity has literally doomed us all!

Now if I can just find out what the biblical teachings has to say about the MoonSwatch... it must be in there somewhere!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Now if I can just find out w*hat the biblical teachings has to say about the MoonSwatch*... it must be in there somewhere!


I gotcha, deacon Canale 

"_But in those days, after that tribulation, the...moon will not give its light_"

In other words,

Swatch Group: Check out our new plastic Moon Swatch!

The Moon: Yeah _eff that--_I'm out!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> That’s usually the case here also, but when a witness answers a proper question improperly (ie with hearsay as opposed to personal knowledge), we would object.


Here, we would have the answer stricken off the records OR point out that it should not be given credence.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Did one of the lawyers object to their own question?!


That was the first clip i saw. Weeks ago.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> I gotcha, deacon Canale
> 
> "_But in those days, after that tribulation, the...moon will not give its light_"
> 
> ...


MoonSwatch: wolf in sheep's clothing?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> So, in a nutshell, whomever buys that "Destro" from David SW must be the actual Destroyer himself.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinions on these two Omegas?
> 
> A.
> View attachment 16648337
> ...


C


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> C


#Godfrey. If forced to choose between A&B I’d choose B as I really, really dislike the helium escape crown at 10:00 that is an absolute deal breaker for me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Did one of the lawyers object to their own question?!


He didn’t object to his own question, but to the answer.

If I was cross-examining and the witness purports to give hearsay, I would follow-up immediately with words to the effect of, “No sir, I am not asking what other people may or may not have seen, I am asking you what you saw.” Or something like that.

Here we don’t really start our objections with “Objection!” We just stand up and go straight into why something is improper.

“Objection” is sometimes used by young lawyers who obviously watch too much American-lawyer TV.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Here, we would have the answer stricken off the records OR point out that it should not be given credence.


That too.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> <snip>
> 
> Even if that does happen to be the best sub (_date_) in the current lineup


Agree, but it loses some of its luster when next to the Smurf


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Just had a _very interesting _call with my AD, who rang to update me on a service delay (usual parts backlog story) and to gauge my interest in a Sedna gold Speedy (alas, I have none). Still no word on any incoming 321s, but apparently I'm now first in line  

What's interesting is what he told me about how this decision was made. You all know my views on whales and these insufferable investor/flipper types (who seem a bit less vocal on the forums these days, sadly ). Well apparently Omega is getting serious about reigning in that B.S. as well. As he tells it, he got a call from _his boss--_the store/chain owner--who'd just been given a bit of an ass-chewing from Omega after they traced a Snoopy (via serial) recently listed by an NYC gray to a customer that purchased here in VA from my AD a few months back. A 20+ year customer, mind you, who is now _blacklisted_ from any future AD Omega purchases worldwide(!) 

Now normally I'd take this like any other "heard from my AD..." claim, but what's really odd is that my Rolex dealer told me a _very_ similar story last week when I picked up my AK. Claimed Wilsforf Inc was looking to crack down the serial flippers, encouraging ADs to take steps to limit sales to actual collectors, people celebrating milestones, etc. No threats or talk of blacklisting these whale dbags, but what are the odds that I get spun the same tale from two independent, unaffiliated ADs inside of a week?

It's either got a grain of truth in it, or the sky really is falling and now even "nobodys" like me may once again enjoy the "privilege" of shelling out hard-earned money on these luxury baubles. Either way, sure beats Rolex and Omega donating tens, even hundreds of thousands (in instantaneous profit), to the super rich, speculators, and other faux enthusiasts.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Did one of the lawyers object to their own question?!


"Is that ***** crazy?!?"

"I object! We have already established that ***** is crazy."

"Mr. Depp, do you swear that ***** is crazy?"

"Your honor, I do swear dat ***** be crazy."

This trial shoulda taken 1 hour tops


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> He didn’t object to his own question, but to the answer.
> 
> If I was cross-examining and the witness purports to give hearsay, I would follow-up immediately with words to the effect of, “No sir, I am not asking what other people may or may not have seen, I am asking you what you saw.” Or something like that.
> 
> ...


Is all this before or after you all don your powdered wigs?

Serious question


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> Now normally I'd take this like any other "heard from my AD..." claim, but what's really odd is that my Rolex dealer told me a _very_ similar story last week when I picked up my AK.* Claimed Wilsforf Inc was looking to crack down the serial flippers, encouraging ADs to take steps to limit sales to actual collectors, people celebrating milestones, etc* . No threats or talk of blacklisting these whale dbags, but what are the odds that I get spun the same tale from two independent, unaffiliated ADs inside of a week?


That'd be nice. I'm looking for a lady date just and a date just or GMT for myself, both engraved. Maybe this move will helpake that a realistic possibility


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Is all this before or after you all don your powdered wigs?
> 
> Serious question


Thankfully no more wigs in Canada. Can’t say the same for UK, Australia and Hong Kong.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Baby G just chilling  I cannot believe how adorable this kid is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Speaking of which, how's the new car search going?


Holding off until MrsBS gets settled into her new career. 

Her graduation was today — going into vascular sonography. I don’t have enough words to say how proud I am of her. She’s had to fight off _so_ much self-doubt to get here.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> B's getting a new ride? I think I remember sharing some drag-racing stories with him back in the day, and if I remember his prefs correctly, I think I got just the one:
> View attachment 16657369


I got overridden and vetoed on that one. Back in 2017 when I got my regular Civic, the R was hardly available, it was being marked up way too high, and the kicker was MrsBS saying, “If you get the regular one with an automatic, I can drive you home after you drink with our friends.”


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16659712
> 
> 
> Baby G just chilling  I cannot believe how adorable this kid is.


I guess he's adapted and decided to stay out here with everyone else. Good thing he doesn't realize he actually has no choice.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Her graduation was today — going into vascular sonography. I don’t have enough words to say how proud I am of her. She’s had to fight off _so_ much self-doubt to get here.
> View attachment 16659717


Which one is she?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Agree, but it loses some of its luster when next to the Smurf
> View attachment 16658561


I honestly can’t tell which I like better! Both beautiful pieces, PF!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16659712
> 
> 
> Baby G just chilling  I cannot believe how adorable this kid is.


OMG sooooooo cute! 😍


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Very true. For me though, my money goes here at this price point.





Purple Hayz said:


> I'll be honest, at 450K my money's not going toward _any _Rolex. Too much high horology in those waters to get the same kit/internals that are in a mass produced, $9K sub IMO.
> 
> Even if that does happen to be the best sub (_date_) in the current lineup


NFW I'd spend $50k on a Rolex, any Rolex. If I were parting with that much cash I know damn well what I'm getting.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Saw _Top Gun_ last night. Lots of fun and Jennifer Connelly looked great.









Porsche made an appearance too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Grandma flashes her forearms!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw _Top Gun_ last night. Lots of fun and Jennifer Connelly looked great.
> View attachment 16660313
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna be watching it next Tuesday so please no spoilers 😜


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Grandma flashes her forearms!
> View attachment 16660324


At least it's not just a finger!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw _Top Gun_ last night. Lots of fun and Jennifer Connelly looked great.
> View attachment 16660313
> 
> 
> ...


Not a DeLorean then?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Gonna be watching it next Tuesday so please no spoilers


Gonna watch it tonight with my lady.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Which one is she?


She's the one in black. 

Also with decorations on her board and a Magna Cum Laude sash.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Grandma flashes her forearms!
> View attachment 16660324


That guys coat is taller than she is


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Holding off until MrsBS gets settled into her new career.
> 
> Her graduation was today — going into vascular sonography. I don’t have enough words to say how proud I am of her. She’s had to fight off _so_ much self-doubt to get here.
> 
> View attachment 16659717


This is awesome! I know there were times when it must have felt like this day would never arrive, so big congrats to Lady Bsi for seeing it through.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16650544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, just catching up on this thread. Big congrats!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Heard this on a local station blues show. Creepy, no?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Just had a _very interesting _call with my AD, who rang to update me on a service delay (usual parts backlog story) and to gauge my interest in a Sedna gold Speedy (alas, I have none). Still no word on any incoming 321s, but apparently I'm now first in line
> 
> What's interesting is what he told me about how this decision was made. You all know my views on whales and these insufferable investor/flipper types (who seem a bit less vocal on the forums these days, sadly ). Well apparently Omega is getting serious about reigning in that B.S. as well. As he tells it, he got a call from _his boss--_the store/chain owner--who'd just been given a bit of an ass-chewing from Omega after they traced a Snoopy (via serial) recently listed by an NYC gray to a customer that purchased here in VA from my AD a few months back. A 20+ year customer, mind you, who is now _blacklisted_ from any future AD Omega purchases worldwide(!)
> 
> ...


Hmm. Maybe the ADs are getting in step with the military exchange and its policy about reselling items. I can’t go to the PX to buy and flip a coffee maker or dining set, never mind a luxury watch.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Arancini!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> NFW I'd spend $50k on a Rolex, any Rolex. If I were parting with that much cash I know damn well what I'm getting.
> View attachment 16659984


Not even a DayDate bro?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Not even a DayDate bro?


For me that's a no/maybe. Too many far more interesting choices once we go over $20, 30k.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

King_Neptune said:


> Heard this on a local station blues show. Creepy, no?


Might have to add this to our setlist


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16659712
> 
> 
> Baby G just chilling  I cannot believe how adorable this kid is.


Be warned, they turn into teenagers.... it's all a trick.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Arancini!


YUM!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Holding off until MrsBS gets settled into her new career.
> 
> Her graduation was today — going into vascular sonography. I don’t have enough words to say how proud I am of her. She’s had to fight off _so_ much self-doubt to get here.
> 
> View attachment 16659717


Congratulations to her! From your prior posts, she's been working towards this moment for some time now.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Purple Hayz said:


> Just had a _very interesting _call with my AD, who rang to update me on a service delay (usual parts backlog story) and to gauge my interest in a Sedna gold Speedy (alas, I have none). Still no word on any incoming 321s, but apparently I'm now first in line
> 
> What's interesting is what he told me about how this decision was made. You all know my views on whales and these insufferable investor/flipper types (who seem a bit less vocal on the forums these days, sadly ). Well apparently Omega is getting serious about reigning in that B.S. as well. As he tells it, he got a call from _his boss--_the store/chain owner--who'd just been given a bit of an ass-chewing from Omega after they traced a Snoopy (via serial) recently listed by an NYC gray to a customer that purchased here in VA from my AD a few months back. A 20+ year customer, mind you, who is now _blacklisted_ from any future AD Omega purchases worldwide(!)
> 
> ...


There was a story on TRF that I read a while ago that someone, who already owns a SS Daytona, was trying to buy a second one but of the other color at their AD but supposedly Rolex HQ stepped in and denied him.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Got some new custom stripes put on!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Congratulations to her! From your prior posts, she's been working towards this moment for some time now.


Two full years for this, plus extra classes for prerequisites. On top of the associate’s she got some time back by going part-time (usually one class per semester) for seven years.

Plus pushing back against her mom’s disbelief (“Why are you trying? You’re too old”, etc) and her own lack of confidence in her abilities. And her English isn’t 100%, so it’s like she attends every lecture three times — first live, then reviews the recording while annotating the slides, during which she translates anything unfamiliar.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> Got some new custom stripes put on!


Classy!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> Heard this on a local station blues show. Creepy, no?


It's so bad and corny it's hard to believe someone put this together as anything other than a parody.

It's like someone found one of Weird Al Yanovic's notepads and didn't realize he wasn't a serious lyricist and instead thought they lucked into a real gem.

Tossing out little quips like "Snickerdoodle" and "Fig Newton" as if they were cool artistic lingo just pushes this over the top.

Unreal.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mav said:


> Got some new custom stripes put on!


I can't quite make out what that says. Is it Mazda or Miata?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I can't quite make out what that says. Is it Mazda or Miata?


It’s one of the latest closed-top Miatas. Very cool.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

NYC Fleet Week.
























Thanks for your service and have a great time, guys and gals!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Just back from the spa.








They did an amazing job. It looks like it just left the factory!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Just back from the spa.
> View attachment 16662714
> 
> They did an amazing job. It looks like it just left the factory!


Gf.

Still wearing it today...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still just for you, PF.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Delawareguy said:


> Be warned, they turn into teenagers.... it's all a trick.


Teenagers then grandmas, right Jenna?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Teenagers then grandmas, right Jenna?


Godfrey.

Maybe Jenna's grandma persona is our fault. Maybe we haven't been taking her acting abilities seriously enough?😓


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Got some new custom stripes put on!


Forgot to say that the stripes look great!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rolex sighted


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Rolex sighted
> View attachment 16663508


GF


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Watch for the week, new to the collection!




























It's the BB58 925 which I've had my eye on for a while.

Received it a week ago or so, but waited for the rubber replacement strap to show up.

Comes on a NATO or standard brown leather, neither of which look that good to me, so I wasn't going to even bother to put it on until this fitted rubber arrived.  

Very comfortable and really digging the overall weight/feel/look of this piece.

Didn't buy anything for a couple of years, but I'm apparently on a tear in '22 with yet another completely unnecessary arrival due in a week or so.

Help!!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@Purple Hayz, this is for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AP takes a back seat to the GS.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @Purple Hayz, this is for you.
> View attachment 16663584


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Watch for the week, new to the collection!
> 
> View attachment 16663552
> 
> ...


Steven, we are here for you. First off, congrats on landing that lovely silver little number. Gorgeous watch with few, if any, peers.

But I believe your cry for help stems from a disturbance in the force that is very much of your own making. You sir, are an S&G man. Search your feelings. You know it to be true! Or did you think we'd forgotten this?









How about this?









Tasked with completing the trifecta, you instead veered off on a sterling tangent. An understandable, even commendable, tangent, but in the words of the great poet-pothead philosopher, Sir Christopher Tucker:










The 925 was supposed to be your _next,_ next purchase. Your actual next purchase was supposed to be this: 









Unless this situation is soon rectified, there can be no end to this destructive (inner) conflict! 


😜


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Steven, we are here for you. First off, congrats on landing that lovely silver little number. Gorgeous watch with few, if any, peers.


Much appreciated Brother in OoO.



Purple Hayz said:


> But I believe your cry for help stems from a disturbance in the force that is very much of your own making. You sir, are an S&G man. Search your feelings. You know it to be true! Or did you think we'd forgotten this?


No Sir... No chance of forgetting the King.

Note in post #85,063  ·  May 19, 2022  I humbly admitted I am weak!

Note, I'm on a weekly rotation now... as the only way I can reliably give all the pieces there due.

Last week was the TT Yacht-Master was #85,179  ·  May 23, 2022

Our shared Tudor Bronze (the original, not the bite-sized version now available) was #84,827  ·  May 9, 2022

Had to honor the Bvlgari on #85,001  ·  May 16, 2022 As it rivals the crown in many regards.

But the King will certainly be up soon!



Purple Hayz said:


> The 925 was supposed to be your _next,_ next purchase. Your actual next purchase was supposed to be this:
> View attachment 16663666


I have to protest.... a fine watch indeed but I'm on multiple lists for the legitimate Root Beer.

I don't imagine you'll argue much as I recall the dead-on "0" timing of your 5 digit acquisition of the same lineage.



Purple Hayz said:


> Unless this situation is soon rectified, there can be no end to this destructive (inner) conflict!


On that we can certainly agree!

How can I argue given the 925 above and the incoming next week that's way out from right-field. 😕


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> YUM!


Definitely one of the most underrated Italian spots in LA - have never had a bad meal! Great ambiance, too. - Skylight Gardens in Westwood


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Monday.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Two full years for this, plus extra classes for prerequisites. On top of the associate’s she got some time back by going part-time (usually one class per semester) for seven years.
> 
> Plus pushing back against her mom’s disbelief (“Why are you trying? You’re too old”, etc) and her own lack of confidence in her abilities. And her English isn’t 100%, so it’s like she attends every lecture three times — first live, then reviews the recording while annotating the slides, during which she translates anything unfamiliar.


The best things in life often comes to those who work the hardest for them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy Monday.
> View attachment 16664489


Why why why does she dress like that?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

King_Neptune said:


> Not a DeLorean then?


Speaking of DeLoreans, have you guys seen the new one?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Classy!


Thank you sir!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I can't quite make out what that says. Is it Mazda or Miata?


Maybe it saids JENNA! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Forgot to say that the stripes look great!


Thank you! I’m very happy with the results.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Watch for the week, new to the collection!
> 
> View attachment 16663552
> 
> ...


Fantastic, congratulation!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Definitely one of the most underrated Italian spots in LA - have never had a bad meal! Great ambiance, too. - Skylight Gardens in Westwood


Thanks, going to check it out.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> Be warned, they turn into teenagers.... it's all a trick.


Considering that all babies are cute, and all adults started as babies, how come there are ugly adults?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Considering that all babies are cute, and all adults started as babies, how come there are ugly adults?











Not all babies are cute.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Got some new custom stripes put on!


DAMN that looks HOT! 🔥


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Not all babies are cute.


😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤣 

I'm definitely in the "not all babies are cute" camp.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mav said:


> I'm definitely in the "not all babies are cute" camp.


My daughter was not a good looking baby, or toddler for that matter.

But, she's now 16 and downright stunning.  

PS: puppies and kittens are somehow a near universal exception... they're all cute for some reason!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I can't quite make out what that says. Is it Mazda or Miata?


It's not Jenna I'm sure 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Rolex sighted
> View attachment 16663508


And I happen to see this almost every night - on the GT7 Le Mans circuit. 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @Purple Hayz, this is for you.
> View attachment 16663584


In other words, probably never...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Maybe it saids JENNA! 😂


#NRA


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Not all babies are cute.


Is that you bro Sap? 😱


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Is that you bro Sap?


Haha, actually NO!

I was cute!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Is that you bro Sap? 😱


I'm going with Jason Alexander


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Starbucks drive-thru this morning.

Got this watch back from my friend. Traded it to him plus cash for a nice bicycle, but got it back and some cash for a different bicycle going to him.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Starbucks drive-thru this morning.
> 
> Got this watch back from my friend. Traded it to him plus cash for a nice bicycle, but got it back and some cash for a different bicycle going to him.


I don't generally even like Bell and Ross but that is a smart looking watch!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Not all babies are cute.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mav said:


> I feel like we're in the Twilight Zone sometimes where up is down, and down is up.
> 
> Is there something in the Bible about a Rolex shortage during the end times?!?


I dunno, but there is a line from a Larry Norman song that says A piece of bread could buy a bag of gold.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Thankfully no more wigs in Canada. Can’t say the same for UK, Australia and Hong Kong.


In Australia, Barristers still wear wigs, or at least they did the last time I did jury duty.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Arancini!


Hmm that looks rather unfortunate


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy Monday? 

Was not a day off for me…


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Not all babies are cute.


That must be a very old photo —


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That must be a very old photo —
> View attachment 16665882


Inconceivable!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> My daughter was not a good looking baby, or toddler for that matter.
> 
> But, she's now 16 and downright stunning.


It's never too early to start interviewing convents.



StephenCanale said:


> PS: puppies and kittens are somehow a near universal exception... they're all cute for some reason!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> It's not Jenna I'm sure 🤣


If I still had my Blue Beast, I would definitely put on "Jenna racing stripes!"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of Jenna...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

McKayla has settled in nicely in her new digs.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Starting to fill in the built-in cabinetry. The glass doors will be arriving soon.









Got the important things in first!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Starting to fill in the built-in cabinetry. The glass doors will be arriving soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE the cooler!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This showed up on my feed...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Gonna be watching it next Tuesday so please no spoilers 😜


#godfrey #spoileralert #topgunmaverick

Did I set my expectation too high? Ok, it's not a bad movie, but it's not exactly blow me away neither.

Yes the aerial combat sequences were impressive to say the least, but the same old plot? I practically saw MAV swooping in to save Rooster and then Rooster shooting down the chopper to save MAV's axx before it happened...so predictable. 🤷🏻


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey #spoileralert #topgunmaverick
> 
> Did I set my expectation too high? Ok, it's not a bad movie, but it's not exactly blow me away neither.
> 
> Yes the aerial combat sequences were impressive to say the least, but the same old plot? I practically saw MAV swooping in to save Rooster and then Rooster shooting down the chopper to save MAV's axx before it happened...so predictable.


I'm curious what country that was supposed to be. Nuclear enrichment plant, 5th Gen fighters, snowy mountain passes, enough AAA to down a squadron, yet they also got F-14s?

Some mishmash of Iran and North Korea? Couldn't be Russia as it would be WW3 now.

I'm thinking Norway got uppidy and had to be put in their place 

I'm just happy they went to guns.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> LOVE the cooler!
> View attachment 16666672


I’m glad Jenna likes the cooler! Can hold 27 bottles of wine on one side and 18 tall cans per shelf on the other.

Got mostly reds — I like Brunellos, Amarones and Barolos, Napa Cabs, etc.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey #spoileralert #topgunmaverick
> 
> Did I set my expectation too high? Ok, it's not a bad movie, but it's not exactly blow me away neither.
> 
> Yes the aerial combat sequences were impressive to say the least, but the same old plot? I practically saw MAV swooping in to save Rooster and then Rooster shooting down the chopper to save MAV's axx before it happened...so predictable. 🤷🏻


That would have been awful if Rooster died - it'll make me the worst Top Gun pilot of all time. I mean, first Goose, now his kid?! 😂


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Starting to fill in the built-in cabinetry. The glass doors will be arriving soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Party at your place!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> That would have been awful if Rooster died - it'll make me the worst Top Gun pilot of all time. I mean, first Goose, now his kid?!


I’m glad Hangman came around and became a good guy, though still a dick.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Party at your place!


Anytime Mav!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Milo spent the day at the animal hospital. Tummy bug. He’ll be okay.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

https://news.abs-cbn.com/overseas/06/01/22/canada-province-to-decriminalize-cocaine-meth-in-small-amounts


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> https://news.abs-cbn.com/overseas/06/01/22/canada-province-to-decriminalize-cocaine-meth-in-small-amounts


Yup, seems like it will happen here. The “war on drugs” is a lost cause.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Milo spent the day at the animal hospital. Tummy bug. He’ll be okay.


Eat a MoonSwatch or something else yucky?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> That would have been awful if Rooster died - it'll make me the worst Top Gun pilot of all time. *I mean, first Goose, now his kid?! 😂*


But that's the thing, MAV is all about getting the job done no? 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m glad Hangman came around and became a good guy, though still a dick.


So Hangman is my new call sign?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> https://news.abs-cbn.com/overseas/06/01/22/canada-province-to-decriminalize-cocaine-meth-in-small-amounts


Not a good idea imo.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Looks happy, cone and all.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Eat a MoonSwatch or something else yucky?


Probably the Uranus. Oh wait. Dogs like that flavor.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Eat a MoonSwatch or something else yucky?


Well seeing as how he's still A) breathing and B) cute, I'm thinking "no"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Special editions only available in Rome:


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Special editions only available in Rome:
> 
> View attachment 16668102


Very appropriate.

This, of course, being the face your friends, co-workers and neighbors make....










When you return from Italy and show off the treasure you brought home...

And they realize it's a Swatch.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> So Hangman is my new call sign?


You can be my wingman anytime, Dick "Hangman"!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> https://news.abs-cbn.com/overseas/06/01/22/canada-province-to-decriminalize-cocaine-meth-in-small-amounts


I get legalizing weed but crack?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I get legalizing weed but crack?


It won’t be legalized like weed is. Just simple possession. Possession for the purpose of trafficking and the like will remain criminal offenses. It’s just that the small end-user is given a break.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> I get legalizing weed but crack?


Cocaine and opium and other naturally sourced drugs, perhaps?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Very appropriate.
> 
> This, of course, being the face your friends, co-workers and neighbors make....
> 
> ...


Made it into town. We’re at a hotel up the street.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> It won’t be legalized like weed is. Just simple possession. Possession for the purpose of trafficking and the like will remain criminal offenses. It’s just that the small end-user is given a break.


Still, talk about sending the WRONG message! 😒


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> You can be my wingman anytime, Dick "Hangman"!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I think one of the funniest lines in the og Top Gun was Goose pointing at the awards wall in the classroom and saying, “No no no no, there’s two O’s in ‘Goose’, boys.” As if it was spelled, what… “Gose”? “Gooose”?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BigSeikoFan said:


> NYC Fleet Week.
> View attachment 16662709
> 
> View attachment 16662710
> ...


Looks like the makin's of a full on donneybrook!


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BigSeikoFan said:


> AP takes a back seat to the GS.
> View attachment 16663585
> 
> View attachment 16663586


ouch... Cowboys?


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Starting to fill in the built-in cabinetry. The glass doors will be arriving soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I respect the space left for a larger screen some day!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Delawareguy said:


> ouch... Cowboys?


Double ouch, but yes.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Great everyday workhorse


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wines on Wed night...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hanging out with Tiffany...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Grand Central at night. Only time it's sorta empty...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

My “workhorse” from yesterday! Planning on wearing the worldtimer today


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wines on Wed night...
> View attachment 16670180
> 
> View attachment 16670181


Sounds like a good jump start to the weekend!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Grand Central at night. Only time it's sorta empty...
> View attachment 16670210


Hey man if you're ever out and about and happen to get a good shot of the American Radiator bldg (perhaps with a fitting watch? ), I'd owe you one. I'm an Art Deco madman, as you may know, and while Chrysler and Empire get all the fame, AmRad is the Big Apple's finest specimen of the genre, IMO.

Reminds me a bit of the Carbide and Carbon Chicago.









I worked demolition downtown (Mag Mile overhaul) during summers when I was in school (best college job _ever_), and had the pleasure of gazing up at the C&C from time to time. Am Rad has a similar motif, but with even more setbacks and ornamentation. Just a stunning example of the form, but I've only ever seen it at night and never got a decent picture.

And certainly nothing with a watch


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still just for you, PF.
> View attachment 16662723


Classic tower but it's always depressed me. Like a half-finished Picasso or something. _This _is what it would have looked like, if not for one annoyingly inconvenient little Depression


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

University of Pittsburgh Cathedral of Learning. A mini-me; only 42 floors...









1st floor common area...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like blue VC 4500V prices are softening. Or the guy on the left, which just appeared this morning, is one heck of a motivated seller...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Not as cool as Carbide and Carbon, but this is our only Art Deco building:
































The Marine Building, Vancouver.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks like blue VC 4500V prices are softening. Or the guy on the left, which just appeared this morning, is one heck of a motivated seller...
> View attachment 16670920


He must've won it in a poker game!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> University of Pittsburgh Cathedral of Learning. A mini-me; only 42 floors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir, get one of @BigSeikoFan's "big likes" for this one.  To my eye, that is single best-executed synthesis of Gothic and Art Deco ever built. Many tried to fuse these seemingly contrasting styles, and most just cocked it up big time. Chicago Temple:









Early 1920s design meeting: "Q: _Hey fellas, art deco high rises are all the rage, but how bout we mix it up, ya know, throw a medieval church steeple on top? A: Love it!!!_"

Disjointed, unholy mess. Everything Pitt's CofL does right, this one does wrong. 

Pitt's only peer in this particular fusion exercise is the sublime Tribune Tower, IMO:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Not as cool as Carbide and Carbon, but this is our only Art Deco building:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnificent, brother Sapp. That interior shot is phenomenal! Early 20s? Most of the later period (30s onward) towers weren't nearly as exquisitely decorated. I'd put yours on a par with the Fisher Building in Detroit (probably my all-time favorite interior), though the latter is more "machine age" (and less "deco") than that Canadian masterpiece. Very cool.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Simon I believe I just found your next watch! 








How The Blancpain Fifty Fathoms X Fathoms Ended Up Calling A Peli Case Its Home


✓ What is it that binds the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms X Fathoms and the Peli Case brand? ✓ A long term partnership that never seemed so right ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hanging out with Tiffany...
> View attachment 16670183


Same shirt, but hanging out with some horned friends


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> @Simon I believe I just found your next watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brother Richard
I have actually seen this watch at the Blancpain shop in Mayfair
totally amazing - I love the tech, the style, the colour, the size, the maker etc
just one problem
$40,000


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Magnificent, brother Sapp. That interior shot is phenomenal! Early 20s? Most of the later period (30s onward) towers weren't nearly as exquisitely decorated. I'd put yours on a par with the Fisher Building in Detroit (probably my all-time favorite interior), though the latter is more "machine age" (and less "deco") than that Canadian masterpiece. Very cool.


It opened in 1930, so late 20s it was built. I remember being in the building when I was looking for office space early on. I should have gone in there but I was wanting to be closer to the courthouse at that time. Dang.


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


>


that's a good lookin' watch right there....


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Double ouch, but yes.


Go Birds...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BBMC today. 











Was hoping to see some more Tudors with packing the top-shelf cal. this year, but I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hot - Crazy graph has been updated...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Brother Richard
> I have actually seen this watch at the Blancpain shop in Mayfair
> totally amazing - I love the tech, the style, the colour, the size, the maker etc
> just one problem
> $40,000


Not exactly surprising - the watch that checks all the boxes for the one with style and discerning taste (pun intended given the Peli box it comes in btw) costs an arm and a leg 😉


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Not exactly surprising - the watch that checks all the boxes for the one with style and discerning taste (pun intended given the Peli box it comes in btw) costs an arm and a leg 😉


two arms, two legs and my head


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> two arms, two legs and my head


You gotta keep at least one arm you know, otherwise a watch, no matter how perfect, makes no sense! 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Still, talk about sending the WRONG message! 😒


Promoting tourism?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You gotta keep at least one arm you know, otherwise a watch, no matter how perfect, makes no sense! 🤣


Am reminded of this joke -

A woman got married, but her husband was abusive. She got remarried and that husband ran out on her. She got married again and that husband failed in bed. Finally, she put an ad in the paper: "Looking for a man who won't abuse me, won't leave me, and won't fail me in bed." The next day, the doorbell rings. There is a man with no arms and no legs. "Hello, I saw your ad in the paper," he says. "Tell me a little about you." "Well, I have no arms, so I can't hit you. I have no legs, so I can't run out on you," he replies. "How do I know you're good in bed?" she asks. He says, "I rang the doorbell, didn't I?"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So the boss and our two daughters leaving for East Coast tom. Me and the boys will follow next month but in the West Coast. But she first finished packing for me and the kids. She’s not yet packed. But neither here nor there.

She asked what watch I will wear to Disney, and I said my Donald Duck watch. Got vetoed.

Anyways, my plan is to bring just three: SkyD, Speedy Tuesday and Donald. Hopefully will be bringing back home four or five.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> So the boss and our two daughters leaving for East Coast tom. Me and the boys will follow next month but in the West Coast. But she first finished packing for me and the kids. She’s not yet packed. But neither here nor there.
> 
> She asked what watch I will wear to Disney, and I said my Donald Duck watch. Got vetoed.
> 
> Anyways, my plan is to bring just three: SkyD, Speedy Tuesday and Donald. Hopefully will be bringing back home four or five.


Well then, we just need a 10 member quorum to override boss's veto.

I motion to allow bro Pong to wear his DD watch to Disney, b/c, ya know...









Do we have a second?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> ...Do we have a second?


Sure, I'll second!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Any objections?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Am reminded of this joke -
> 
> A woman got married, but her husband was abusive. She got remarried and that husband ran out on her. She got married again and that husband failed in bed. Finally, she put an ad in the paper: "Looking for a man who won't abuse me, won't leave me, and won't fail me in bed." The next day, the doorbell rings. There is a man with no arms and no legs. "Hello, I saw your ad in the paper," he says. "Tell me a little about you." "Well, I have no arms, so I can't hit you. I have no legs, so I can't run out on you," he replies. "How do I know you're good in bed?" she asks. He says, "I rang the doorbell, didn't I?"


Must have a strong resemblance with this guy...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Must have a strong resemblance with this guy...
> View attachment 16673001


Or...









You're a tripod!
[_nods in agreement_]

😜


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

My favorite.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Agree, but it loses some of its luster when next to the Smurf
> View attachment 16658561


Any Submariner loses luster when next to a Smurf.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> My favorite.


Love the CR (which alloy?), and that's one of my favorite single malts _not _named Macallan.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Purple Hayz said:


> Love the CR (which alloy?), and that's one of my favorite single malts _not _named Macallan.


Sebenza 31 large natural micarta, steel CPM S35VN.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Sebenza 31 large natural micarta, steel CPM S35VN.


Nice. Got a few in S30/S35V myself. My best holding edges come from this one, though:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Auditioning for a role. Dropping off my ladies at the airport.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, so here's the inbound I was talking about.

Another watch I absolutely don't need but had to have once I saw it. 🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Well, so here's the inbound I was talking about.
> 
> *Another watch I absolutely don't need but had to have once I saw it.* 🤣
> 
> ...


No worries. We've all done it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Well, so here's the inbound I was talking about.
> 
> Another watch I absolutely don't need but had to have once I saw it. 🤣
> 
> ...


Pong, is that you?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Pong, is that you?


Stephen is much more handsome than i am and he takes much better pictures than i do.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And i have managed to restrain myself insofar as watchbuying is concerned. Not as crazy as 2018 to 2020.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If i have to be honest with myself, after having Donald on the wrist for the morning and afternoon, seems he shouldnt make the cut. Let’s see if Goofy fares better.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Though the boss already said i should wear a Rolex. And if i want a Mickey watch, it should be a Rolex Mickey watch. I suppose she thinks i dont have one and theyre hard to find.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Saw this yesterday - natural meadow that apparently blossoms like this every 7 years -
Le Milieu Divin


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> And i have managed to restrain myself insofar as watchbuying is concerned. Not as crazy as 2018 to 2020.


Yup...



Pongster said:


> <snip>
> 
> Anyways, my plan is to bring just three: SkyD, Speedy Tuesday and Donald. *Hopefully will be bringing back home four or five.*


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Well, so here's the inbound I was talking about.
> 
> Another watch I absolutely don't need but had to have once I saw it.
> 
> ...


That’s another one to add to the lightly-populated-but-still-running “Why nobody talks about Ebel?” thread.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't piss off Jenna...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't piss off Jenna...
> View attachment 16674359


She can hold my bazooka anytime


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Need to monitor the boss’ timezone. So wearing a non-traveller GMT. Not sure what theyre called exactly.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Need to monitor the boss’ timezone. So wearing a non-traveller GMT. Not sure what theyre called exactly.
> View attachment 16674398


“Office GMT”, in that you’d track a time zone for your company’s overseas division.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Love this Nato!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Love this Nato!


I will give you a compliment since the strap complements the watch very well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dinner, family style.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gorgeous day!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Most comfy bracelet by a mile...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Most comfy bracelet by a mile...
> View attachment 16676272


Looks great!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

PAM today (well, yesterday and still “today”)










And matching car


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Using a “traveller” GMT to track the boss in SFO. While watching Travelers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Good thing i posted. And realized i had the wrong SFO time. Corrected it now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I also noticed how dirty the crystal was. Fixed it a bit.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Testing my boys’ new nerf guns. For classes tomorrow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> PAM today (well, yesterday and still “today”)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The car is also a submersible?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Team Richard Mille wins.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

In the kitchen waiting for the coffee to finish...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In the kitchen waiting for the coffee to finish...
> View attachment 16677310


Though that is a fine watch, and in the best color to boot (others may disagree, but you may ignore them because they are wrong), I would actually _prefer _a more...how to say it..."Pong-like" photo in this particular instance.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> In the kitchen waiting for the coffee to finish...
> View attachment 16677310


Baby brother (technically "Dad"), btw (Winston Salem)









Though everything below the crown/spire was "homaged" (ha!) from Cinci's finest.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> The car is also a submersible?


I hope not! It is also blue, though


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Doggos


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Auditioning for a role. Dropping off my ladies at the airport.
> View attachment 16673647


PongMaster,

I think you must have the only “Donald D” watch that was used to time the start and ignition sequence of a Pratt and Whitney JT-8 engine (Boeing 727, same vintage) while being _placed inside the engine _during the entire sequence - right up through idle. Very cool 

Excellent photo, BTW!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Grand Central.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Outside shot of GC and that other bldg...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And up the street...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> And i have managed to restrain myself insofar as watchbuying is concerned. Not as crazy as 2018 to 2020.











Pong you need to


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Though the boss already said i should wear a Rolex. And if i want a Mickey watch, it should be a Rolex Mickey watch. I suppose she thinks i dont have one and theyre hard to find.


As I recall you have a Mickey Mouse Milgauss


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More shots out and about...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Local flora...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Local birds, dogs, cat and rabbit...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yup...


Looks like bro @Pongster got caught lying on the stand...😏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> She can hold my bazooka anytime


Bazooka? 😁


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

$350k for a Grand Seiko tourbillion, limited to 20pcs.
Any takers?








@Pongster ?
@BigSeikoFan ?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> $350k for a Grand Seiko tourbillion, limited to 20pcs.
> Any takers?
> View attachment 16679818
> 
> ...


Gotta respect Seiko's horological chops here. A turbie _plus_ constant force mechanism in a single plane? That's some JLC/Zenith/trinity level skill. Very cool!

EDIT: adding @Panerol Forte to your "potential buyers" list, bro Dick. He's all about the watchmaking virtuosity, and unlike me, could actually afford this thing


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Local birds, dogs, cat and rabbit...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> $350k for a Grand Seiko tourbillion, limited to 20pcs.
> Any takers?
> View attachment 16679818
> 
> ...


1 watch vs. 2 Porsches and an AP? I'll get back to you...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> As I recall you have a Mickey Mouse Milgauss


Not a Milgauss. A simple 6694.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> $350k for a Grand Seiko tourbillion, limited to 20pcs.
> Any takers?
> View attachment 16679818
> 
> ...


Am retired from Seiko buying. Plus there’s a lot i can do with that kind of money. Maybe buy a (insert name of another watch). Hehe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My girls travelling from west coast to east coast as i type. So no more need for a GMT watch to track their time. Last day today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 1 watch vs. 2 Porsches and an AP? I'll get back to you...


You ARE a Big Seiko Fan, no? 🤔


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You ARE a Big Seiko Fan, no? 🤔


But not a big GRAND seiko fan?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> But not a big GRAND seiko fan?


Fair enough, but he does own a GS Tiffany so there's that 😅
Besides, a Grand Seiko is still a Seiko.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Fair enough, but he does own a GS Tiffany so there's that 😅
> Besides, a Grand Seiko is still a Seiko.


That constant force complication, same as a remontoire?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> That constant force complication, same as a remontoire?


I believe it's a similar concept, not I'm no watchmaker.








Grand Seiko Reveals the Kodo Constant-Force Tourbillon SLGT003 | SJX Watches


Bringing a concept watch to life.




watchesbysjx.com


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Don't piss off Jenna...
> View attachment 16674359


Or stand behind her


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Delawareguy said:


> Or stand behind her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I dont mind being behind her. I can also use constant force.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another pic of Young Jenna.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Yesterday two buddies picked up their watches (white Daytona and DJ 36), today one is picking up his art at the moment and my phone is still silent. I fall asleep standing up ...

And to think that two years ago, when I measured the blue Datejust 41 in the salon, I was wondering if it would be too big for me ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Fair enough, but he does own a GS Tiffany so there's that 😅
> Besides, a Grand Seiko is still a Seiko.


#Godfrey
Also, "Grand" is in a sense a fancy word for big...
So he could change his handle to #grandseikofan and it wouldn't make no difference 😜


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I dont mind being behind her. I can also use constant force.


At 8 beats per second? Dang that's fast!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Norman in Maranello —


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Norman in Maranello —
> 
> View attachment 16681535


Did you meet Carlos Sainz and did he sing for you?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mediation day over zoom. Waiting for it to start. Pre-mediation screen of my client being conducted now. I can’t be in the room.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you meet Carlos Sainz and did he sing for you?


LOL


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> Also, "Grand" is in a sense a fancy word for big...
> So he could change his handle to #grandseikofan and it wouldn't make no difference 😜


Speaking of GS...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Milo spent the day at the animal hospital. Tummy bug. He’ll be okay.


Thinking of picking up a bronze, what is your and other members opinions?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Thinking of picking up a bronze, what is your and other members opinions?


I have a small but manly 6.5” wrist  and the BBB58 is the perfect size for me.

One thing about having a bronze bracelet (very unusual in a bronze watch) is that the wrist does get slightly discolored, but nothing too crazy or gross. That said, it would also depend on the alloy. Tudor bronze will patina of course, but won’t get gross and green like some alloys.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pete26 said:


> Thinking of picking up a bronze, what is your and other members opinions?


Sweet watch.

That said, while I like my new BB58 925 Silver, I'd like it even more if it were a bit larger.

My point being if you like the BB58 size, then that Bronze is a good choice.

If you like watches slightly larger, then the Black Bay Heritage Bronze is worth considering....










Note however there's no bracelet option for it.. leather or NATO.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Thinking of picking up a bronze, what is your and other members opinions?


Not a fan of the patina but you do you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Is she hot or what??


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Firm put on a cooking class at a local French restaurant for some of the associates. We made ratatouille and fruit pie (and they made salad, roast chicken, and frites for us). 

We got some extra dough to decorate the pie … I tried carving a Rolex crown but it was not happening … so yes, that is the Omega symbol on top of my pie


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> At 8 beats per second? Dang that's fast!
> View attachment 16681462


TWSS


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Now that my girls are in the east coast, a simple two hander would suffice.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Thinking of picking up a bronze, what is your and other members opinions?


Personally I'll go with @Sappie66 's BB Bronze, if only to have the new T-clasp's adjustability. The Heritage Black Bay Bronze is strap only with no bracelet, and that's a definite deal breaker.
Alternatively there's @bigclive2011 's PAM Bronzo, if u have the wrist for it. But money-wise, pun intended, the Tudor is a bargain compared to the PAM.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is she hot or what??
> View attachment 16682662


TBH, not her best photo.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Firm put on a cooking class at a local French restaurant for some of the associates. We made ratatouille and fruit pie (and they made salad, roast chicken, and frites for us).
> 
> We got some extra dough to decorate the pie … I tried carving a Rolex crown but it was not happening … so yes, that is the Omega symbol on top of my pie


Hahahaha


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I'll go with @Sappie66 's BB Bronze, if only to have the new T-clasp's adjustability. The Heritage Black Bay Bronze is strap only with no bracelet, and that's a definite deal breaker.
> Alternatively there's @bigclive2011 's PAM Bronzo, if u have the wrist for it. But money-wise, pun intended, the Tudor is a bargain compared to the PAM.












For the big wristed……..or a smaller cheaper option the CW bronze is superb, comes in three sizes and patinates beautifully.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Changing things a bit up, PF...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Maybe this. So i can also tell my girls the year, month, date, day and moonphase.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Explorer Mk II for this week's rotation....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

40+ hours of rain is really getting to me, luckily our dinner tonight more than makes up for it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> 40+ hours of rain is really getting to me, luckily our dinner tonight more than makes up for it.
> View attachment 16683398
> 
> View attachment 16683400
> ...


I like the rain because LA gets so little, but 40+ hours is rough! Food looks amazing, though!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

And winding our way through Venice with the first watch MrsBS bought for me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16682965
> 
> 
> For the big wristed……..or a smaller cheaper option the CW bronze is superb, comes in three sizes and patinates beautifully.


I’ve seen those Panerai bronze go green and crusty!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Thinking of picking up a bronze, what is your and other members opinions?


How big is your wrist? Sappie has a gorgeous (and very rare) BB58 that's case to clasp bronze. Probably the best of the bunch. Steven and I both rock its bigger, older brother, the OG BB Bronze 43mm:


























If you wanna test the waters without committing a four-figure sum, perhaps try the Baltic, which I've been trying very, very hard to resist for past few days:


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ve seen those Panerai bronze go green and crusty!


Yep!









Davy Jones special edition


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Well, so here's the inbound I was talking about.
> 
> Another watch I absolutely don't need but had to have once I saw it. 🤣
> 
> ...


Wait, does that say _bronze-titanium_? Explain, sir!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Wait, does that say _bronze-titanium_? Explain, sir!


Bronze case but with a Titanium case-back so no discoloration of your wrist.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Baby G is two weeks old!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I like the rain because LA gets so little, but 40+ hours is rough! Food looks amazing, though!


You got that right! The steak tartare was amazing though - mixed with Lilliput capers on buttered sourdough...mouth watering good 😋


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Adorable, no?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

GP Chrono day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm thinking this costs more than a Kia...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking this costs more than a Kia...
> View attachment 16686254


Gf

Probably costs more than 2 Porsches and 1 AP too.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> Probably costs more than 2 Porsches and 1 AP too.


And it will probably cost more than a Rolex to fill its gas tank in the US by the end of the year 😬


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking this costs more than a Kia...
> View attachment 16686254


Maybach? Get the V12 and just order it with a second set of tires to go.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm thinking this costs more than a Kia...
> View attachment 16686254


Only $1500 for this lovely Chinese plastic kit p.o.s homage!









plus donor e-class. If you can read this, your vision is excellent!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> You got that right! The steak tartare was amazing though - mixed with Lilliput capers on buttered sourdough...mouth watering good 😋


Your post is making me hungry...!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Really enjoying this one 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Only $1500 for this lovely Chinese plastic kit p.o.s homage!
> View attachment 16686799
> 
> 
> plus donor e-class. If you can read this, your vision is excellent!


Who buys that shyt!? 🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Fish and eggs for breakfast? Why not?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> Fish and eggs for breakfast? Why not?
> View attachment 16687296


Anything plus eggs is good. There’s a quote like, “Turn anything into a meal with eggs”.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Fish and eggs for breakfast? Why not?
> View attachment 16687296


Why is the plate resting on a paper towel? 🤔


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Why is the plate resting on a paper towel? 🤔


Yes. Just happened to be a paper towel on the counter next to the stove beneath the plate. I migrated to the table after the photo was snapped. Did not invest in presentation. Kept it raw I guess


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Yes. Just happened to be a paper towel on the counter next to the stove beneath the plate. I migrated to the table after the photo was snapped. Did not invest in presentation. Kept it raw I guess


I asked because I thought maybe you're as anal as my father - who always uses a coaster even when it's a ceramic cup on the granite countertop... worries that it might put scratches on the granite 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@BarracksSi, this is for you.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Really enjoying this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking GS, bro. That creamy dial and blued GMT hand look aces, and the leather strap is the perfect choice.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Out and about...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Who buys that shyt!? 🤣


I'll let you know when I meet him (and mock him, demand that he re-assesses his life decisions, etc. etc.)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @BarracksSi, this is for you.
> View attachment 16687756
> 
> View attachment 16687757


Appreciated -- she's good to go.

Watched The Eternals on the plane yesterday, and I couldn't keep my eyes off of Gemma Chan:









(and on-set)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Anything plus bacon is good. There’s a quote like, “Turn anything into a meal with bacon”.


FIFY.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The start of Charlie's daily full-body massage...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Good news, they found the culprit!









NEANDERTHAL to blame for gene that led to a million Covid deaths


At Cheltenham Science Festival this week, experts have explained how a genetic variation passed on by a Neanderthal during one sexual encounter has affected Covid death rates.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Is it safe to assume that a monkey banged Lucy and is responsible for the monkeypox pandemic in the making?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Really enjoying this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Out and about...
> View attachment 16687826


Is that a 36mm?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16688613


Dude wth? You tyrin to "out BSF" @BigSeikoFan?

Like that GS too, btw 

And I can certainly appreciate it more since the photo is clearer.

Not that the other one is terrible or anything, just maybe not as clear is this one.

So if you...say...were to re-take a photo of that _first _GS, but with the deft eye and steady hand used to photograph _this _GS, I would certainly not complain.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Dude wth? You tyrin to "out BSF" @BigSeikoFan?
> 
> Like that GS too, btw
> 
> ...


My pics are hit or miss quality wise. It's just the way it is with my specific issues using my right arm and hand for certain tasks.

Yes, the GS is a watch that grows on you. I'm happy with this one at its price point, but wouldn't spend much if any beyond $6k for one except for maybe the divers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Appreciated -- she's good to go.
> 
> Watched The Eternals on the plane yesterday, and I couldn't keep my eyes off of Gemma Chan:
> View attachment 16687843
> ...


GF

Here's one of her IG posts as The Mom At The Food Court You Don't Want Your Wife Catching You Looking At Too Much:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that a 36mm?


Yup


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Adorable, no?
> View attachment 16685704


She knows how to handle a mic


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Omega is on the thread title after all


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Anyone else here seen "The Boys" on Amazon Prime?

My brother mentioned it the other day.... words fail me.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> I'll let you know when I meet him (and mock him, demand that he re-assesses his life decisions, etc. etc.)











Its a "Bug-atti!"


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16689050
> 
> Its a "Bug-atti!"


 That _is_ atrocious, but I'll see your bug-atti and raise you one Ferarriero


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Anyone else here seen "The Boys" on Amazon Prime?
> 
> My brother mentioned it the other day.... words fail me.


Is there a new season? I liked the first one


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> Anyone else here seen "The Boys" on Amazon Prime?
> 
> My brother mentioned it the other day.... words fail me.


I love it's pretty full on.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Is there a new season? I liked the first one


Yes a new season currently on Prime.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Yes a new season currently on Prime.


Will check it out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

As you all know, i am an ignoramus.

where is the pallet fork?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Is there a new season? I liked the first one


3 of them now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I might have seen the first two seasons already. Will check out the third.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> As you all know, i am an ignoramus.
> 
> where is the pallet fork?
> View attachment 16689264
> ...


If it's a central seconds hand, just follow the gear train out from the center (2nd wheel) _toward _the balance (that big wheel that oscillates). The final "gear" which has slanted, oversized "teeth" is the escapement wheel. That wishbone shaped piece (with two red stones on the end) that pivots back and forth 6-8 times per second, locking & unlocking the escapement wheel, is the pallet fork. It's often easier to see the escapement working its wonders on slower movements, like pocket watches running at 2.5 bps.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> If it's a central seconds hand, just follow the gear train out from the center (2nd wheel) _toward _the balance (that big wheel that oscillates). The final "gear" which has slanted, oversized "teeth" is the escapement wheel. That wishbone shaped piece (with two red stones on the end) that pivots back and forth 6-8 times per second, locking & unlocking the escapement wheel, is the pallet fork. It's often easier to see the escapement working its wonders on slower movements, like pocket watches running at 2.5 bps.


Thanks PH. So it cant be seen from the caseback even if one knew where to look?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> As you all know, i am an ignoramus.
> 
> where is the pallet fork?
> View attachment 16689264
> ...


Here


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Here
> View attachment 16689516


Thanks PF. The silver thing behind the gold circle?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Thanks PH. So it cant be seen from the caseback even if one knew where to look?


As bro PF's photo illustrates, in most cases no. It's typically obscured by the balance (and hairspring) and therefore hard to see. Usually the most you'll see is the two stones/jewels at the tips of the "fork" end. Here, at 10 and 11 position you can _just_ make them out as they interface with the escape wheel on this ST1902. I've also sketched where the obscured part of the pallet fork would be:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Thanks PF. The silver thing behind the gold circle?












Here you can see the whole pallet fork at work


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> View attachment 16689579
> 
> 
> Here you can see the whole pallet fork at work
> View attachment 16689583


Thanks. Got it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> As bro PF's photo illustrates, in most cases no. It's typically obscured by the balance (and hairspring) and therefore hard to see. Usually the most you'll see is the two stones/jewels at the tips of the "fork" end. Here, at 10 and 11 position you can _just_ make them out as they interface with the escape wheel on this ST1902. I've also sketched where the obscured part of the pallet fork would be:
> View attachment 16689558


Thanks. Looks like the urinary system.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Thanks. Looks like the urinary system.


If we were to believe the validity of Hermann Rorschach's ink tests theory, I would say that you suffer from urinary uncertainty, meaning that you would wonder if you should go one more time before sleeping, even though you already went before going to bed 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16689729


Now of course if you're gonna pop the hood on one of your late model Omegas, you'll see a much different looking animal:









If you look at the geometry, it shouldn't surprise you why modern Omegas are such good timekeepers. There's almost no sliding friction between the pallet stones and that twin-plane escape wheel. Theoretically you don't even need to lubricate it, though Omega still uses a tiny bit of oil to blunt the impact wear.

300 years ago, John Harrison (the real one, not that Khan dude from Star Trek) came up with a recoil style, impact escapement for pendulum clocks called the grasshopper. Same concept but with these trick swiveling arms on each end of the pallet fork:










Oh yeah, and it was made out of an exotic African hardwood that was oily enough to be naturally self-lubricating.

Harrison's best clocks, from the 1720s mind you, were accurate to +/- 1 second..._per month _🤯


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> <snip>
> 
> Harrison's best clocks, from the 1720s mind you, were accurate to +/- 1 second..._per month _🤯


But, the big question is: what was the reference clock that served to measure its accuracy


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> 300 years ago, John Harrison (the real one, not that Khan dude from Star Trek)


I actually laughed out loud! 🤣🤣🤣
He is now known as Dr Strange, who happens to control time. 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> Anyone else here seen "The Boys" on Amazon Prime?
> 
> My brother mentioned it the other day.... words fail me.


What's the scoop?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> But, the big question is: what was the reference clock that served to measure its accuracy


They looked it up on _time.gov_, of course.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> They looked it up on _*time.roy*_, of course.


FIFY


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Long article but very spot on imho.

How San Francisco Became a Failed City

Such a shame too...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still on my Paulina kick...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> But, the big question is: what was the reference clock that served to measure its accuracy


IIRC he always built his clocks in pairs, so deviation scores would have been easy enough to calculate. The reference clock would have been tricky of course, as the best sun-dials are only good to within a minute per day (at best). Harrison typically timed his clocks over periods of months, even years, so even discounting the margin of error in whatever reference standard he chose, with a long enough interval, he could still determine accuracy to daily, even weekly rates that would remain impressive today. How would _we _have done it back then? Equinox to equinox maybe? Lunar cycles? Equation of Time had been solved by then, but we're talking 150 years before Greenwich (GMT), so yeah, knowing precisely _when _to declare the solstice or "high noon" point would have been challenging 

Harrison was pretty badass. Invented the marine chronometer, won Queen Anne's prize for solving the longitude problem (with a _clock_, rather than celestial reference points as Isacc Newton insisted), invented the first temp/pressure adjusted pendulum (by fusing metals with different expansion/contraction rates), etc. Despised by his contemporaries, and still derided by many of ours (George Daniels once declared Harrison's chronometry theories "rubbish"), Harrison's force ghost got the last laugh in 2012, when a group of scientists, mathematicians, and clockmakers built Harrison's "perfect clock" based on his schematics and theories.

The result now stands as the most accurate mechanical clock ever made, validated by Guiness and timed by the Royal Observatory to have lost _just 0.6 seconds over 100 days_.

Oh, and did I mention Harrison was _not_ a mathematician, sailor, or even a clockmaker? Just a carpenter from Yorkshire who thought he knew better than the "best and brightest." Turns out he did.

Video: How “perfect clock” redefines timekeeping history, 300 years on | Guinness World Records


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> IIRC he always built his clocks in pairs, so deviation scores would have been easy enough to calculate. The reference clock would have been tricky of course, as the best sun-dials are only good to within a minute per day (at best). Harrison typically timed his clocks over periods of months, even years, so even discounting the margin of error in whatever reference standard he chose, with a long enough interval, he could still determine accuracy to daily, even weekly rates that would remain impressive today. How would _we _have done it back then? Equinox to equinox maybe? Lunar cycles? Equation of Time had been solved by then, but we're talking 150 years before Greenwich (GMT), so yeah, knowing precisely _when _to declare the solstice or "high noon" point would have been challenging
> 
> Harrison was pretty badass. Invented the marine chronometer, won Queen Anne's prize for solving the longitude problem (with a _clock_, rather than celestial reference points as Isacc Newton insisted), invented the first temp/pressure adjusted pendulum (by fusing metals with different expansion/contraction rates), etc. Despised by his contemporaries, and still derided by many of ours (George Daniels once declared Harrison's chronometry theories "rubbish"), Harrison's force ghost got the last laugh in 2012, when a group of scientists, mathematicians, and clockmakers built Harrison's "perfect clock" based on his schematics and theories.
> 
> ...


Wow. I thought he was from Liverpool.  And amidst all that he had time to join the Beatles?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's the scoop?


One of those rare instances where I lack the words.....

It'll grab hold of your nuts in the first 10 minutes and it doesn't really every let go.

It's funny as hell, insightful and political... but all somewhat under the radar.

Brilliant writing... and acting as well.

I can imagine many not liking it, and even most who do like it probably only seeing it at the surface level.

It's an onion with layers upon layers for sure.

All of that said, the only reason I asked about it is because I can't believe I haven't heard more about it... or really anything at all.

It's weird... I heard all about Lost, The Sopranos, The Wire, Breaking Bad, Game Of Thrones and so many others without having ever watched them that by the time I was compelled to get around to it, of course had heard already quite a bit of chatter.

This show is strange in that it should be like the above, but the first I ever heard about it was when my brother mentioned it last week.

I find that amazing and strange.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Relaxing with Baby G after some yardwork today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> One of those rare instances where I lack the words.....
> 
> It'll grab hold of your nuts in the first 10 minutes and it doesn't really every let go.
> 
> ...


The first season was great. It was the equivalent of a page turner cant put down novel. I think it was the best of the three. Havent finished the third yet though.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Philippine Independence Day today. Is there another Filipino in the thread?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Cheers!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Incredible wealth of knowledge within this thread!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Long article but very spot on imho.
> 
> How San Francisco Became a Failed City
> 
> Such a shame too...


Good article.

I was born in SF and still love the city. I could have moved back up several years ago but decided to stay in LA and glad I made that decision. SF has become a mess but I’m hopeful that things will turn around.

I‘m happy that Boudin was recalled, Gascon is next for LA.

Had dinner with some friends the other night - one said that the problem with our politics is our politicians are either extreme right or left while most of us are more towards the middle. She’s absolutely right!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Incredible wealth of knowledge within this thread!


Yes, and without recipes for roadkill.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Long article but very spot on imho.
> How San Francisco Became a Failed City
> Such a shame too...


I don't know much about SF but a good read for sure.

Favorite line regarding the Boudin recall:

_They did it because he didn’t seem to care that he was making the citizens of our city miserable in service of an ideology that made sense everywhere but in reality._​
Overall, the article is slightly terrifying to read as it exposes the lunacy and danger of far left politics beyond what most would think possible.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> IIRC he always built his clocks in pairs, so deviation scores would have been easy enough to calculate. The reference clock would have been tricky of course, as the best sun-dials are only good to within a minute per day (at best). Harrison typically timed his clocks over periods of months, even years, so even discounting the margin of error in whatever reference standard he chose, with a long enough interval, he could still determine accuracy to daily, even weekly rates that would remain impressive today. How would _we _have done it back then? Equinox to equinox maybe? Lunar cycles? Equation of Time had been solved by then, but we're talking 150 years before Greenwich (GMT), so yeah, knowing precisely _when _to declare the solstice or "high noon" point would have been challenging
> 
> Harrison was pretty badass. Invented the marine chronometer, won Queen Anne's prize for solving the longitude problem (with a _clock_, rather than celestial reference points as Isacc Newton insisted), invented the first temp/pressure adjusted pendulum (by fusing metals with different expansion/contraction rates), etc. Despised by his contemporaries, and still derided by many of ours (George Daniels once declared Harrison's chronometry theories "rubbish"), Harrison's force ghost got the last laugh in 2012, when a group of scientists, mathematicians, and clockmakers built Harrison's "perfect clock" based on his schematics and theories.
> 
> ...


For more info, go get _Longitude. _








Not terribly well-written but quite informative.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> I don't know much about SF but a good read for sure.
> 
> Favorite line regarding the Boudin recall:
> 
> ...


“Defunding the police” and having a DA who doesn’t actually prosecute crimes doesn’t quite make sense anywhere. 😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Incredible wealth of knowledge within this thread!


Well, since the return of bro PH, it became encyclopedic 🧐


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Good article.
> 
> I was born in SF and still love the city. I could have moved back up several years ago but decided to stay in LA and glad I made that decision. SF has become a mess but I’m hopeful that things will turn around.
> 
> ...


How about your other friends? Left? Middle?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Been a bit absent this weekend! Work has been extremely busy and had a family friend visiting, so I've been off my phone.

Will catch up, gentlemen!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been on a Paulina kick...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Random shot.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Out and about...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> How about your other friends? Left? Middle?


Godfrey

Heard a good line in peaky blinders about it’s not right or left. It all goes in a circle.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Heard a good line in peaky blinders about it’s not right or left. It all goes in a circle.


Or a horseshoe — the far left and far right are more alike than they'd ever guess, but they're just not gonna meet in the middle.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> How about your other friends? Left? Middle?


Left in varying degrees. Generally left in most social issues, middle on fiscal ones, but all want to see our streets to be cleaned up from crime.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, and without recipes for roadkill.


So I shouldn’t post my recipe for noodles ‘n poodles?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mav said:


> “Defunding the police” and having a DA who doesn’t actually prosecute crimes doesn’t quite make sense anywhere.


Unless their ultimate end game is something even more sinister simply defunding the police and allowing lawlessness to prevail.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, since the return of bro PH, it became encyclopedic


His intellect and literary expression is incredible isn’t it?!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Another AK manic Monday


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mav said:


> Left in varying degrees. Generally left in most social issues, middle on fiscal ones, but all want to see our streets to be cleaned up from crime.


I had an interesting realization several years ago. Most of the people we probably NEED legislating/representing us in government won't go into public service. Many of the people who do go into politics as a profession are people who shouldn't because of various & sundry personal defects.

And I just noticed today is my 3rd anniversary at WUS!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> I had an interesting realization several years ago. Most of the people we probably NEED legislating/representing us in government won't go into public service. Many of the people who do go into politics as a profession are people who shouldn't because of various & sundry personal defects.
> 
> And I just noticed today is my 3rd anniversary at WUS!


Those talented enough to do it are too smart to sign up for it. Who’d want the headache - or want their family to have to deal with all that comes with it - other than someone doing it for “other” reasons?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> So I shouldn’t post my recipe for noodles ‘n poodles?


It’s perfect for that other thread of yours.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> but all want to see our streets to be cleaned up from crime.


So they are white supremacists?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> I had an interesting realization several years ago. Most of the people we probably NEED legislating/representing us in government won't go into public service. Many of the people who do go into politics as a profession are people who shouldn't because of various & sundry personal defects.


It's actually even worse than you mention.

To succeed in politics you pretty much need to be a manipulative narcissist.

The ability to knowingly lie with a straight face in service of your agenda is a net positive skill/attribute to getting ahead in politics.

The good, honest and decent people who would even be willing to try to run for office simply can't compete with those that have no morals or ethics.

100% focus on winning at all costs wins the majority of the time.

It's really just that simple.

It doesn't technically have to be that way. But, as long as the population will vote for those parroting the lies they want to hear, the corruption will only continue.



ithardin said:


> And I just noticed today is my 3rd anniversary at WUS!


Happy WusAversary!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16694808


Dude, you know I'm a big fan of blue, right?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dude, you know I'm a big fan of blue, right?
> View attachment 16695426


Gf

Exhibit B.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I had an interesting realization several years ago. Most of the people we probably NEED legislating/representing us in government won't go into public service. Many of the people who do go into politics as a profession are people who shouldn't because of various & sundry personal defects.
> 
> And I just noticed today is my 3rd anniversary at WUS!


This is why there should be term limits. Instead of permanent congress critters serving for decades, really spread out the job so almost anyone has an opportunity to go and legislate.

Of course the founding fathers assumed this would be a pool of landed gentry all with a core education in civics and vestment in the good of the country, not just any social media celeb pushing a fringe agenda.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> This is why there should be term limits. Instead of permanent congress critters serving for decades, really spread out the job so almost anyone has an opportunity to go and legislate.
> 
> Of course the founding fathers assumed this would be a pool of landed gentry all with a core education in civics and vestment in the good of the country, not just any social media celeb pushing a fringe agenda.


Here we have term limits but the unscrupulous ones have circumvented it by having their wives and/or children run.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Long article but very spot on imho.
> 
> How San Francisco Became a Failed City
> 
> Such a shame too...


Thanks for sharing bro BSF. Pains me to say it, but there was surprisingly little with which I disagreed in that article. Other than Seattle (and maybe Portland), San Fran is perhaps the only city in the nation where I not only _wouldn't _be considered a liberal, I'd almost certainly be branded a right-wing nut job.

And then promptly "canceled."

If not for the (mis)fortune of having an opposite flank stocked with _literal [email protected]$ and wanna-be insurrectionists_, these nihilistic ultra-leftist types would be the most useless, hypocritical, and blithely self-destructive element in the American political spectrum. Even a dude like Bernie Sanders, impractical and naive though he may be, is at least capable of forming a coherent, semi-defensible argument. More importantly (and admirably), I've never questioned his commitment to those on the downside of advantage--the wrong side of the tracks, the cruel side of the hood, or the forgotten side of the coal mine.

But this "Golden Gate City"? What kind of liberal "Mecca" denies its own teachers, nurses, and firemen a place to live? Or abandons the most basic tenets and responsibilities of governance? I have more than few words to describe the policies and principles at play in that article, but progressive, liberal, and (socially) just are not among them.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> Exhibit B.
> View attachment 16695435


Whoa! Wait. What is this?! Cuz it _kinda _looks like a Royal Oak, and yet I not only don't hate it, I find it rather stunning.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tried something new tonight - “modern” Chinese they called it. Split soup dumplings, chicken dan mein, and Dungeness crab fried rice. Very tasty!


























Watch photo an added bonus! 

And… one from the weekend! Filet from one of my favorite LA steakhouses, Baltaire


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ithardin said:


> I had an interesting realization several years ago. Most of the people we probably NEED legislating/representing us in government won't go into public service. Many of the people who do go into politics as a profession are people who shouldn't because of various & sundry personal defects.
> 
> And I just noticed today is my 3rd anniversary at WUS!


Happy WUS-anniversay!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Tried something new tonight - “modern” Chinese they called it. Split soup dumplings, chicken dan mein, and Dungeness crab fried rice. Very tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the name of the new Asian place? Looks good.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> What's the name of the new Asian place? Looks good.


It’s “Dan” on Sawtelle. I don’t think it’s new, but new to me! Happy I tried it and will likely be back!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Unless their ultimate end game is something even more sinister simply defunding the police and *allowing lawlessness to prevail.*


Wait, you lost me there bro...isn't that what they have been longing for for a while now? Thought that's what the people always wanted since day 1? 😅


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> I had an interesting realization several years ago. Most of the people we probably NEED legislating/representing us in government won't go into public service. Many of the people who do go into politics as a profession are people who shouldn't because of various & sundry personal defects.
> 
> And I just noticed today is my 3rd anniversary at WUS!


Happy anniversary and glad you're here!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> Thanks for sharing bro BSF. Pains me to say it, but there was *surprisingly little with which I disagreed in that article*. Other than Seattle (and maybe Portland), San Fran is perhaps the only city in the nation where I not only _wouldn't _be considered a liberal, I'd almost certainly be branded a right-wing nut job.
> 
> And then promptly "canceled."
> 
> ...


Exactly this, which makes it especially sad...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Thanks for sharing bro BSF. Pains me to say it, but there was surprisingly little with which I disagreed in that article. Other than Seattle (and maybe Portland), San Fran is perhaps the only city in the nation where I not only _wouldn't _be considered a liberal, I'd almost certainly be branded a right-wing nut job.
> 
> And then promptly "canceled."
> 
> ...


Should i cancel my trip to SFO next month?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Scallop tartar, Beef Tagliata, Parma Rocket pizza followed by in-house made Tiramisu...

A worthy meal 😋









































Unfortunately we don't have the people count to try the suckling pig, I'm guessing it's enough to feed 5 easy. 

Perhaps next time.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My very first Omega


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Exactly this, which makes it especially sad...


x 3


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Should i cancel my trip to SFO next month?


Depends where you're staying/going. I would avoid SF, the city, right now and for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Depends where you're staying/going. I would avoid SF, the city, right now and for the foreseeable future.


My boys just wanna visit the Oakland zoo.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Should i cancel my trip to SFO next month?


Nah. Maybe visit some of the places described in the article and report back!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> Whoa! Wait. What is this?! Cuz it _kinda _looks like a Royal Oak, and yet I not only don't hate it, I find it rather stunning.


I was never that impressed with pictures of Royal Oak’s and have never been fond of chrono’s regardless of brand. However awhile back I had the opportunity of trying on one of Bro BSF’s “other” Royal Oak chrono’s, one with white dial, during one of his visits to Big D. Not only was his AP stunning but also was sized for a perfect fit on my scrawny 6.5” wrist. Unfortunately BSF insisted that I remove the AP from my wrist so he could place it back on his.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Should i cancel my trip to SFO next month?


Nope just watch where you’re walking and don’t make eye contact with the wrong people.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

All this talk of San Francisco and the food pics made me want to post a watch pic. Maybe because all the food looks so damn good (and I don't need the temptation) and talk of what SF is turning (has turned?) into is just depressing.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I was never that impressed with pictures of Royal Oak’s and have never been fond of chrono’s regardless of brand. However awhile back I had the opportunity of trying on one of Bro BSF’s “other” Royal Oak chrono’s, one with white dial, during one of his visits to Big D. Not only was his AP stunning but also was sized for a perfect fit on my scrawny 6.5” wrist. Unfortunately BSF insisted that I remove the AP from my wrist so he could place it back on his.


You know it's funny you mention it, Doc, but seeing bro BSF's shockingly good looking chrono, I've been kicking around the idea that the RO might, just _might _be one of those "gotta see it in the metal" watches. I've spent most of my WIS journey convinced there was little, if any, impression that wouldn't convey from a few decent high-res photos, and certainly from a video. Bottom line, if a wizard like bro @mui.richard can't make it look good, it's just not good looking. Conversely, if it works (for me) in photos, so to it must (and 99% of the time, does) on the wrist. Sensible enough, right?

Two recent experiences give me pause, however. 

The first was a "plain jane" DJ36. Has there ever been a safer, less interesting, more vanilla choice in the Rolex catalogue? If "grandpa watch" had an archetype...etc. etc.

Then I tried one on--simply to gauge how the new 36mm Explorer might work--and couldn't believe how much I actually liked the damn thing. 









Every photo of it bored me to tears, yet on the wrist it felt, and somehow _looked_, 10x better 

A second, even more unexpected, surprise was....wait for it...an _SMP 300m_

There is almost no design or styling element I like on that watch, from the goofy hands, to the needlessly twisty lugs, to that busy wave dial. Sure it's a classic and revered watch, and I can respect it as such. But in almost every photo I've come across, I see an overstyled, busy-looking mess. As if Mission 1 was to ensure no one ever confused it for a submariner, or anything else designed with even a modicum of restraint.  

But I tried the new Bond one on when picking up my Chronoscope, and I kid you not it really came together. Could still pick nits on a number of individual elements, but _on the wrist_ it was actually quite charming, not to mention easy wearing and comfortable. Certainly a whole greater than the sum of the parts, IMO. I think I'm actually becoming a _fan_. 🤯 

Who knows, maybe I'll even try on a Seiko Alpinist one day!

On second thought, scratch that I'm not letting that ghastly thing anywhere near my wrist.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> The first was a "plain jane" DJ36. Has there ever been a safer, less interesting, more vanilla choice in the Rolex catalogue? If "grandpa watch" had an archetype...etc. etc.
> 
> Then I tried one on--simply to gauge how the new 36mm Explorer might work--and couldn't believe how much I actually liked the damn thing.


Bro PH I can attest the last time I tried the Datejust blue dial on I almost bought it on the spot! There's something about the DJ36 on jubilee - the perfect balance and weight, the glitter on from the fluted bezel...

There's a reason it's a longtime iconic offering on the Rolex catalogue that's practically unchanged for decades.

Forget the Alpinist, that THING doesn't belong on a wrist, it belongs in a bin.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> All this talk of San Francisco and the food pics made me want to post a watch pic. Maybe because all the food looks so damn good (and I don't need the temptation) and talk of what SF is turning (has turned?) into is just depressing.
> View attachment 16696914


Hey, something's missing in this pic that wasn't in your last one ...... can't put my finger on it......


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> You know it's funny you mention it, Doc, but seeing bro BSF's shockingly good looking chrono, I've been kicking around the idea that the RO might, just _might _be one of those "gotta see it in the metal" watches. I've spent most of my WIS journey convinced there was little, if any, impression that wouldn't convey from a few decent high-res photos, and certainly from a video. Bottom line, if a wizard like bro @mui.richard can't make it look good, it's just not good looking. Conversely, if it works (for me) in photos, so to it must (and 99% of the time, does) on the wrist. Sensible enough, right?
> 
> Two recent experiences give me pause, however.
> 
> ...


PH there’s just something about the RO that simple exudes quality the pictures don’t reveal. Amazed at how various and sundry members make disparaging remarks about the RO simply from viewing pictures without ever having seen one up close and on the wrist. 

You are correct in your assessment of the DJ36, especially a SS version with 18K WG bezel and Jubilee bracelet. My personal preference is one with black stick dial. Not only stunning to view but also extremely comfortable to wear. 

The SMP 300 is no doubt a stunning watch as well, but the helium escape crown at the 10:00 position on the crown is simply a dealbreaker for me. Functional and certainly nothing wrong with it but just don’t like it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey, something's missing in this pic that wasn't in your last one ...... can't put my finger on it......


It's the metal bracelet!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I sincerely hope no one here is heavily invested in bitcoins 😳









Elon must be PISSED!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's the metal bracelet!
> View attachment 16697264


That's it!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I sincerely hope no one here is heavily invested in bitcoins 😳
> View attachment 16697274
> 
> 
> Elon must be PISSED!


I prefer blackjack and Texas hold'em when gambling. Crypto is the Wankel engine of digital currency, an idea whose conceptual brilliance is matched only by its practical intractability. 

-If you can't hold a peg to the dollar, you're not a viable index
-If you can't safeguard deposits from outright theft, you're not a viable bank
-If you can't monitor, or even identify, the source and volume of short/long interest, you're not a viable investment

Very cool otherwise, though


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey, something's missing in this pic that wasn't in your last one ...... can't put my finger on it......


Yeah, I have to be careful or I won’t be able to put my finger on it, either.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Forget the Alpinist, that THING doesn't belong on a wrist, it belongs in a bin.


There's bound to be a day when I disagree with you.

This is not that day.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I sincerely hope no one here is heavily invested in bitcoins
> View attachment 16697274
> 
> 
> Elon must be PISSED!


Buy the dip?


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Picked up a bracelet for the Navitimer today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

5959HH said:


> PH there’s just something about the RO that simple exudes quality the pictures don’t reveal. Amazed at how various and sundry members make disparaging remarks about the RO simply from viewing pictures without ever having seen one up close and on the wrist.
> 
> You are correct in your assessment of the DJ36, especially a SS version with 18K WG bezel and Jubilee bracelet. My personal preference is one with black stick dial. Not only stunning to view but also extremely comfortable to wear.
> 
> The SMP 300 is no doubt a stunning watch as well, but the helium escape crown at the 10:00 position on the crown is simply a dealbreaker for me. Functional and certainly nothing wrong with it but just don’t like it.


These two are unfairly maligned around here, I’ll concur. I’ve only seen the RO behind glass at Lenkersdorfer in Tysons Mall, and it’s one of the very few deeply interesting dials I’ve ever run across. The “Skyfall” AT was nice, but the RO is something else.

And the DJ36 — put it on, and it feels like I’d already owned it for twenty years. Like my best slacks or broken-in shoes or favorite hat. I think some people mistake the comfort for “lacking wrist presence” — I know I used to — but I think it’s just what I’d want.

Maybe next year.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I sincerely hope no one here is heavily invested in bitcoins 😳
> View attachment 16697274
> 
> 
> Elon must be PISSED!


The "crypto winter" ... I stayed away. Lowest it's been since December 2020. Going to see how this continues to play out.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> The "crypto winter" ... I stayed away. Lowest it's been since December 2020. Going to see how this continues to play out.


Seems like everything’s going south (figuratively) lately.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have I mentioned I like blue?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Random buildings again...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> I sincerely hope no one here is heavily invested in bitcoins 😳
> View attachment 16697274
> 
> 
> Elon must be PISSED!


Pulled my money out weeks ago when it first started going belly up.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

limnoman said:


> Buy the dip?
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I wouldn't bet on it if it meant a new Patek every other week, that's how much faith I have in crypto. 😏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> The "crypto winter" ... I stayed away. Lowest it's been since December 2020. Going to see how this continues to play out.


#neverreadahead


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have I mentioned I like blue?
> View attachment 16697699


If by blue you mean Jenna, then yeah you did 😛


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> GP Chrono day.





Pete26 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BigSeikoFan said:


> Out and about...
> View attachment 16687826





King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16688613





5959HH said:


> Another AK manic Monday


Gentlemen, at the risk of belying even a rudimentary knowledge of wrist etiquette or human anatomy, would you be so kind as to answer two quick questions for me?

1) Have I been wearing watches "wrong" my entire life?
2) Am the only one of our motley crew that apparently has a bony marble on his wrist (or just above it)?

Honesty no idea how I never particularly noticed this before. You'd think I hadn't spent two days on a watch forum. But when I was posting that shot of the DJ36, it kinda jumped out at me, all the more so when I looked at all of your recent wrist shots.

I've only ever worn (and thought it possible to wear) a watch in precisely this location:










largely because of:









Tempting as it may be to chalk this up to a pair of youthful breaks, the _right _one, which I don't recall fracturing at any point in my life, appears to be even _worse_:









So it never occurred to me to wear a watch (left) or bracelet/fitbit (right) in any other position than that shown above, because it doesn't really "work." The thing would literally have to slant "uphill" from the flat part of my wrist to crest what I can only assume is some sort of giant bony tumor. 

It's not a particularly good look on my wrist, or a comfortable one for that matter:











If not for Bro @Sugman , who must be a distant cousin , I'd think I had extra parts!










And speaking of Bro Sug, I think I'm becoming quite fond of his photography skills


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> And speaking of Bro Sug, I think I'm becoming quite fond of his photography skills


Thanks! I’m always on the lookout for a creative distraction from my moderately knobby wrists.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> 2) Am the only one of our motley crew that apparently has a bony marble on his wrist (or just above it)?


A serious WIS would have those bones shaved down for watch wearing appearance sake


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, at the risk of belying even a rudimentary knowledge of wrist etiquette or human anatomy, would you be so kind as to answer two quick questions for me?
> 
> 1) Have I been wearing watches "wrong" my entire life?
> 2) Am the only one of our motley crew that apparently has a bony marble on his wrist (or just above it)?
> ...


My wrist “knob” is about the same size as yours. I always thought that God gave us these bones to keep our watches from interfering with wrist movement. But, then again I may be wrong and it’s all due to another Neanderthal /**** Sapien mating


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, at the risk of belying even a rudimentary knowledge of wrist etiquette or human anatomy, would you be so kind as to answer two quick questions for me?
> 
> 1) Have I been wearing watches "wrong" my entire life?
> 2) Am the only one of our motley crew that apparently has a bony marble on his wrist (or just above it)?
> ...


You're not alone, apparently.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, at the risk of belying even a rudimentary knowledge of wrist etiquette or human anatomy, would you be so kind as to answer two quick questions for me?
> 
> 1) Have I been wearing watches "wrong" my entire life?
> 2) Am the only one of our motley crew that apparently has a bony marble on his wrist (or just above it)?
> ...


(quoting the best photo)

I whipped up a picture (no idea where I put it) of the forearm-wrist skeletal anatomy overlaid with a watch, and yeah, we've all got the same feature. It's just that some people are fat enough that the bony part is hidden under extra flesh.

I also prefer my watches to sit inboard/proximal from the bony part so that they don't interfere with my wrist movement.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

So basically you guys are saying I just need to gain 20 or 30 lbs and then:
1) I won't risk concussing my kid with this oversized, and clearly _dangerous, _bone spur
2) I can legitimately claim an 8" wrist, making me nearly 40-45% as manly as padre @Simon
3) My watches won't look like hovering Martian spaceships when worn correctly:









In sum, more responsible and safer parent + more manly and better-looking husband.

This is why I love this forum. Now just need to jot down these talking points for my pitch to Mrs. Hayz.

And retrieve that Kirkland sized box of Oreos I _may _have stashed in my office.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Awwww yeah!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I genuinely eat an Oreo IceCream several times a week - its a staple - and helped me keep my athletic form
My wife doesnt, and she has just under 6" wrists - and a knuckley bony protrusion like @Purple Hayz. 
I like her the way she is - she'd like me to stop eating Oreo icecreams


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> #neverreadahead


I'm currently clenching my cheeks and holding on. I had been using dollar cost averaging bots...and I didn't have enough $$$$ to average down enough when everything crashed. So I'm currently down about 70%


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

StephenCanale said:


> A serious WIS would have those bones shaved down for watch wearing appearance sake


Since I’m a surgeon I used a high speed drill to shave down my own ulnar prominence. Even billed my own insurance company for the procedure. Charged a bundle as well.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Since I’m a surgeon I used a high speed drill to shave down my own ulnar prominence. Even billed my own insurance company for the procedure. Charged a bundle as well.


"Ulnar Prominence" sounds like a Bond Villain


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Picked up a bracelet for the Naviti


Purple Hayz said:


> Awwww yeah!
> 
> View attachment 16699222


Smoreos!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> I sincerely hope no one here is heavily invested in bitcoins
> View attachment 16697274
> 
> 
> Elon must be PISSED!


Buy the diiiiiiiip!!

I just sold all my over priced Rolexi to buy transiently devalued bitcoin. When bitcoin rebounds ill rebuy my Rolex at their new inflated price and almost break even.

The perfect plan!!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What’s wrong with the alpinist? 
















(i didnt read ahead)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Picked up a bracelet for the Naviti
> 
> Smoreos!
> 
> View attachment 16700017


In DC, bought me some stoneos.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The front door of a nearby bldg.









Pretty normal, right? Here's the rest of the bldg.









And from further away...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone have an interest in this Seiko SSC813 Solar Speedtimer? Got it a couple of weeks ago and not warming up to it... A discount will be involved, naturally.

















PLs message me if interested.

Thanks.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> What’s wrong with the alpinist?
> View attachment 16700081
> View attachment 16700082
> 
> ...


They only look decent when worn in pairs...
In other words, only half decent in singular form. 😛


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey y'all.. update on telescope since you've been so kind about my new hobby... Hope you guys are well... Sorry life has been crazy . 7.5 mo old trying to walk already and the hobby etc, crazy times!! Miss you all



















































brOoOwl


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> Awwww yeah!
> 
> View attachment 16699222


Yessssss 

brOoOwl


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone have an interest in this Seiko SSC813 Solar Speedtimer? Got it a couple of weeks ago and not warming up to it... A discount will be involved, naturally.
> View attachment 16700256
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing i am retired from Seiko collecting


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BSF, no longer a fan?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Since no black ink for my rollerballs available in our boutiques, got modena red and barbados blue for my two RBs. Excuse to get a third RB for black?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Since I’m a surgeon I used a high speed drill to shave down my own ulnar prominence. Even billed my own insurance company for the procedure. Charged a bundle as well.


Ahhhhh…that explains the Air King compression wrap to keep everything in place. Genius!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Hey y'all.. update on telescope since you've been so kind about my new hobby... Hope you guys are well... Sorry life has been crazy . 7.5 mo old trying to walk already and the hobby etc, crazy times!! Miss you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute kid! 😍


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone have an interest in this Seiko SSC813 Solar Speedtimer? Got it a couple of weeks ago and not warming up to it... A discount will be involved, naturally.
> View attachment 16700256
> 
> 
> ...


_sad mode engaged_ I wonder if I should get one for my OTHER wrist?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> _sad mode engaged_ I wonder if I should get one for my OTHER wrist?


Why not? I mean, don't we all double-wrist these days either way?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> BSF, no longer a fan?


Like you, I think I have enough Seikos. Maybe even enough Grand Seikos...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Like you, I think I have enough Seikos. Maybe even enough Grand Seikos...


I dont think i have enough. Would want more. But am happy and glad i am retired.

speaking of seikos -


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

PAM day


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

06/23/2022


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie's thinking I'm on the computer too much again...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> 06/23/2022
> View attachment 16701960


Thanks!!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie's thinking I'm on the computer too much again...
> View attachment 16702281


Correction: BSF's thinking Charlie is ON the computer again...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Swam with my boys and took a liking to this. Liked it so much, am considering bringing it to my next trip.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

A little late to the party regarding Bro PH’s bony protuberance issue.
























I have one too. 
I wear my watches right up to it and it is a good stopper before the wrist joint.
Seems Bro BSF wears his on top of it. Guess his doesn’t stick out as much - TWSS .


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I take that back — it does stick out! But BSF wears his on the other side of it! Interestingly right on the wrist joint.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> A little late to the party regarding Bro PH’s bony protuberance issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to brag, but this picture with a Jubilée bracelet illustrates the perfect watch wrist 😉


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Watching Jay Leno's Garage and Russell Peters (the most famous comedian you've never heard of) is sporting a Platona!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> A serious WIS would have those bones shaved down for watch wearing appearance sake


Roger that, brother Canale. Got the ole' gal outta storage so we're ready to go! 









Gotta be careful though. Get it right and I'll finally be able to wear a watch on my actual wrist:









Just don't wanna wind up like my homegirl Trang:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

How to have SEX with monkeypox: Bizarre CDC guide revealed


American health chiefs say people should not have sex while they are infected with monkeypox. But for those who will ignore the guidance it has issued a checklist of the dos and donts.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Just don't wanna wind up like my homegirl Trang:
> View attachment 16704136


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Went deep in the Seiko vault this week, trying to get this one running again. Took half a day on the wrist just for the seconds to move...once every two seconds.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> How to have SEX with monkeypox: Bizarre CDC guide revealed
> 
> 
> American health chiefs say people should not have sex while they are infected with monkeypox. But for those who will ignore the guidance it has issued a checklist of the dos and donts.
> ...


They forgot "Give the Monkey a banana afterwards, it's only polite".

Ohhhhh, this is for monkeyPOX....


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The adoring gaze...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The adoring gaze...
> View attachment 16705064


I’m not sure if that’s an adoring gaze or a “How many times have I told you not to play with yourself at the table?” look of controlled frustration.



(Edit: fixed typo)


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> I’m not sure if that’s an adoring gaze or a “How many times have I told you not to play with yourself at the table?” look of controlled frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> (Edit: fixed typo)


In a few minutes, he won't be frustrated anymore.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The adoring gaze...
> View attachment 16705064


My vote is for:

"You call that a pe-nis? How adorable."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Decided to hang on the this...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wines with dinner.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> *Buy the diiiiiiiip!!*
> 
> I just sold all my over priced Rolexi to buy transiently devalued bitcoin. When bitcoin rebounds ill rebuy my Rolex at their new inflated price and almost break even.
> 
> The perfect plan!!!!


#godfrey

Problem is - the dip is now looking like a landslide! 🤦🏻


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Problem is - the dip is now looking like a landslide! 🤦🏻


Yep, under 19K now in the US and quickly approaching 18K.

I know I'm old-fashioned, behind the times and don't get the future, but that it's even trading at that number just doesn't compute.

Why is it worth anything?

Granted, I realize a similar questions can be asked regarding many fiat currencies, but how does that justify creating yet another bogus currency out of thin-air?

At least existing currencies are relatively stable by comparison.

If something can go from $1 to $60,000 and back down to $18,000 all in 10 years then it's not a currency.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Yep, under 19K now in the US and quickly approaching 18K.
> 
> I know I'm old-fashioned, behind the times and don't get the future, but that it's even trading at that number just doesn't compute.
> 
> ...


1$? haven't you seen the interview of the guy that paid 10,000 bitcoins for a pizza?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Setting up for a casual kick-back!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> 1$? haven't you seen the interview of the guy that paid 10,000 bitcoins for a pizza?


Haven't seen it, but I had read about it somewhere.

Oh, the pain!

Anyway, I was just using a 10 year window which basically takes us back to a buck.

Obviously started at a fraction of cent, but for purposes of my question it seemed easier to start with the dollar.

If it had some mechanism that made it relatively stable I could at least start to consider it's value and purpose, but I just don't get it as anything other than a speculative ploy combined with the Greater Fool theory.

Note: Moonswatches are now under $500 on eBay now a well.

Coincidence???


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wines with dinner.
> View attachment 16705548
> 
> View attachment 16705549
> ...


I do like Barolos!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> 1$? haven't you seen the interview of the guy that paid 10,000 bitcoins for a pizza?


Peter Saddington's 2017 Bitcoin flex is looking like just the right move at just the right time. LOL

"He caught the attention of the dealership though — and the internet — by cashing in 45 bitcoins to drive away with a $200,000 2015 Lamborghini Huracan with a white matte wrap and race exhaust features. Thanks to an early interest in cryptocurrencies, buying those 45 bitcoin cost Saddington less than $115."


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Haven't seen it, but I had read about it somewhere.
> 
> Oh, the pain!
> 
> ...


Hush... BSF has cryptos in his portfolio, along with Tesla and Apple 😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

A pair of BPs. One of which is not mine.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So when do i start buying BTCs?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dusted this one off...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dusted this one off...
> View attachment 16706400


Are those screw down pushers? I hate screw down pushers. My only beef with this one.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> A pair of BPs. One of which is not mine.
> View attachment 16706356


FF is a nice watch: great proportions regarding the case, lugs, bezel, and dial 👍🏼


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> FF is a nice watch: great proportions regarding the case, lugs, bezel, and dial 👍🏼


Unfortunately that’s the one not mine. Been trying to buy it off my friend.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks good as well


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Unfortunately that’s the one not mine. Been trying to buy it off my friend.


The fact that a friend is involved might prevent you from unleashing the full Pongster box of negotiating tools-


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking for a steel bracelet for this one


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> So when do i start buying BTCs?


Will all countries become one?*
*Read - never


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Will all countries become one?*
> *Read - never


Sadly, I feel that your example is accurate. We’re able but unwilling for reasons well beyond my comprehension. Humans enjoy failure just-very-slightly less than success.

Regarding BC et al: Crypto is a game with agreed-upon terms - not based on useable, tradable goods. If the markets continue to adjust valuations downward, crypto will ultimately be worth just about what it should be. Pfft- “0”


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Whatever happened to the sure market for crypto that’s why it will never failed?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Looking for a steel bracelet for this one
> View attachment 16706563


Looks great on leather to be honest. But nice to always have a bracelet if it is an option it came with.
Nice piece mate 👍


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Looks great on leather to be honest. But nice to always have a bracelet if it is an option it came with.
> Nice piece mate 👍


Seems it never came on a bracelet. GP itself aint selling one. Especially now. They only have the laureato bracelets.

But the Ferrari version came on bracelet: titanium and steel.

am hunting a steel bracelet now thinking it would fit.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Seems it never came on a bracelet. GP itself aint selling one. Especially now. They only have the laureato bracelets.
> 
> But the Ferrari version came on bracelet: titanium and steel.
> 
> am hunting a steel bracelet now thinking it would fit.


Hope you find one


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Todays choices. Tudor in the morning, Rolex at night.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Seems it never came on a bracelet. GP itself aint selling one. Especially now. They only have the laureato bracelets.
> 
> But the Ferrari version came on bracelet: titanium and steel.
> 
> am hunting a steel bracelet now thinking it would fit.


Godfrey

found this


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hope you find one


I hope so too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bought it. Hope it fits.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Good chance it will.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Sadly, I feel that your example is accurate. We’re able but unwilling for reasons well beyond my comprehension. Humans enjoy failure just-very-slightly less than success.
> 
> Regarding BC et al: Crypto is a game with agreed-upon terms - not based on useable, tradable goods. If the markets continue to adjust valuations downward, crypto will ultimately be worth just about what it should be. Pfft- “0”


True.

Also true. The only argument I was faced with in favor of BC was that it was untraceable and decentralized. Of course, when I said that it was not true, and that it was most probably set up on purpose as a prelude for digital currency, I was deemed a conspirationist as usual.

Traceable? check✅






Digital currency? check✅

From* H.R.2211 - Central Bank Digital Currency Study Act of 2021*

SEC. 2. Findings.

Congress finds the following:

(1) A January 2021 survey by the Bank for International Settlements found that 86 percent of central banks, representing countries with close to 72 percent of the world’s population and 91 percent of global economic output, are currently or will soon be engaged in work relating to CBDC, with almost three-quarters of such central banks having moved beyond the research of CBDC to experimentation, proof of concept, or testing activities.

(2) Since December 2016, the European Central Bank and the Bank of Japan have conducted a joint research project named “Project Stella”, which aims to conduct experimental work and conceptual studies exploring the opportunities of digital ledger technologies and challenges for the future of financial market infrastructures, including CBDCs.

(3) Since 2014, the People’s Bank of China has conducted research and development activities for a CBDC, and in October 2020, launched a digital yuan pilot program in Shenzhen.

(4) In August 2020, the Federal Reserve Bank of Boston announced a collaboration with the Digital Currency Initiative at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology to perform technical research related to a central bank digital currency.

(5) In October 2020, the Financial Stability Board, in coordination with the BIS’s Committee on Payments and Market Infrastructures, released a report to provide a roadmap for enhancing cross-border payments, including an exploration of new payment infrastructures presented by central bank digital currencies.

(6) In January 2020, the Bank for International Settlements announced that the Bank of England, the Bank of Canada, the Bank of Japan, the European Central Bank, the Sveriges Riksbank, the Swiss National Bank, and the Bank of International Settlements had formed a group to share information on the potential uses of CBDC in the central banks’ jurisdictions, as well as information on potential economic, functional, and technical design choices.

(7) According to data from the International Monetary Fund, as of the third quarter of 2019, the United States dollar share of global currency reserves totaled $6,750,000,000,000, or 61.78 percent of all allocated reserves, and the standing of the United States dollar as the world’s predominant reserve currency enables the United States to use economic sanctions as a foreign policy tool.

(8) According to a 2018 report by the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System, cash continues to be the most frequently used payment instrument, representing 30 percent of all transactions and 55 percent of transactions under $10, with 77 percent of those transactions made in-person.

(9) The Federal Reserve System is responsible for, among other things, conducting United States monetary policy, promoting the stability of the financial system, supervising financial institutions to ensure safety and soundness, ensuring the safety and efficiency of payment systems, and issuing and circulating Federal Reserve notes.









Text - H.R.2211 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): Central Bank Digital Currency Study Act of 2021


Text for H.R.2211 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): Central Bank Digital Currency Study Act of 2021



www.congress.gov


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So should i start getting into cryptos now?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> So should i start getting into cryptos now?


This, or you can buy a bridge I have for sale 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> This, or you can buy a bridge I have for sale 😉


Two questions.

how much?

what color?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Two questions.
> 
> how much?
> 
> what color?


This one, it's a little bit patinaed, but it only adds to its charm. I'll even throw in the luminaries if you decide quickly.

Make a an offer that I can't refuse.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Two questions.
> 
> how much?
> 
> what color?


You can offset part of the purchase price by charging tolls on that bridge...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Two questions.
> 
> how much?
> 
> what color?


Also, make sure it is not rodent infested! 🤣


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This ad is all over the streets here.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You can offset part of the purchase price by charging tolls on that bridge...


This reminds me of a story that I read years ago about a Turkish crook that would stand next to a clock pole and would try to charge everyone that was setting his watch to it claiming ownership of the clock. Some gullible guy would pay him, and he would then convince him to buy the clock pole after calculating with him the return on investment. He ended up in jail after selling a couple of bridges on the Bosphorus. The guy was well known to the locals, and was appreciated for his sense of humor, so they formed an association and pleaded with the judge for his release. The judge, who also knew him, accepted on the condition that they would help him set up a legitimate business, which they did by raising the funds and opening a wine store for him. The guy was released from jail, went to manage his new store, drank his whole stock of wine, went bankrupt, tried to sell an historic fountain, and went back to jail 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> This one, it's a little bit patinaed, but it only adds to its charm. I'll even throw in the luminaries if you decide quickly.
> 
> *Make a an offer that I can't refuse*.
> 
> View attachment 16707066


Do you own a horse, PF?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Also, make sure it is not rodent infested! 🤣


Can you recommend a good exterminator, bro?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Can you recommend a good exterminator, bro?


She comes highly recommend, HOT & HOT!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy Father8s Day (here in the US) to all!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Bought it. Hope it fits.


But its an armband. I don’t think I’d have use for it personally.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day, gents!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Father's Day


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Taking it easy today post-bbq (until I go to martial arts training later this afternoon )


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> But its an armband. I don’t think I’d have use for it personally.


Isnt an armband just a synonym for wrist bracelet?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Isnt an armband just a synonym for wrist bracelet?


Haha, ummm, no.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha, ummm, no.


Am reminded of the Vikings and their armbands. Also peaky blinders.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Happy fathers day over there in America land


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dusted this one off...
> View attachment 16706400





Pongster said:


> Are those screw down pushers? I hate screw down pushers. My only beef with this one.
> View attachment 16706402





Sappie66 said:


>


All these good looking three-register chronos...  

I'm getting antsy...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Are those screw down pushers? I hate screw down pushers. My only beef with this one.
> View attachment 16706402


Yep, screw downs. The "nuts" work well with the design language.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice place in town for dinner.

























Very talented pastry chef too.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Everybody doing pop-up kiosks these days...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My favorite Starbucks.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> All these good looking three-register chronos...
> 
> I'm getting antsy...


Oooops 😬


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Everybody doing pop-up kiosks these days...
> View attachment 16710947
> 
> View attachment 16710948


I opened this thread out of curiosity and never thought I'd see a photo of one of the flats I lived in as a student!
We got turfed out so the landlord could convert it to an office like so many others in Edinburgh city centre at the time.









The bar/restaurant you were in (Gleneagles Townhouse?) used to be my local branch of the Bank of Scotland and I remember getting many a grilling under that dome for wanting to increase my student overdraft. Gave them some nonsense about an unexpected utilities bill rather than the truth of spending most of it on pints in The Guildford Arms and eating what remained in The Cafe Royal 
Wish I still lived Edinburgh and glad you managed to see Embra (Edinburgh in the local lingo) during the one day of summer.

Anyway, excuse my intrusion and I'll leave you all to your regular programming


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oooops 😬
> 
> View attachment 16711072


That Daytona really pops, but it remains simple as well. Maybe the nicest I've seen. Au?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> That Daytona really pops, but it remains simple as well. Maybe the nicest I've seen. Au?


Thanks, it's WG indeed. SS Daytonas only come in black or white dials with simple indices, any other variations such as numerals, hands colors, or dial colors, is automatically WG.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sjrk1 said:


> I opened this thread out of curiosity and never thought I'd see a photo of one of the flats I lived in as a student!
> We got turfed out so the landlord could convert it to an office like so many others in Edinburgh city centre at the time.
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t go away. OoO is like the Hotel California. You can check out any time you like but you can never leave!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

sjrk1 said:


> I opened this thread out of curiosity and never thought I'd see a photo of one of the flats I lived in as a student!
> We got turfed out so the landlord could convert it to an office like so many others in Edinburgh city centre at the time.
> 
> 
> ...


What are the odds? I say you were destined to be in this thread, and the picture posted by BSF was the sign. Welcome to OOO, once you check in, you can never leave.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

sjrk1 said:


> I opened this thread out of curiosity and never thought I'd see a photo of one of the flats I lived in as a student!
> We got turfed out so the landlord could convert it to an office like so many others in Edinburgh city centre at the time.
> 
> 
> ...


One of Us...
One of Us...
One of Us...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Everybody doing pop-up kiosks these days...
> View attachment 16710947
> 
> View attachment 16710948


Is there an Invicta pop-up using a dumpster?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oooops 😬
> 
> View attachment 16711072


That is THE Daument!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy Tuesday and a two-register chrono…


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Watch in rotation for the week....










I bought it a couple of years ago and it's never been actually worn out of the home until now!

Clearly, I own too many watches.

Love the watch, but it's so big and prominent it almost feels like I'm wearing an Invicta 🤣










All I can say is thank goodness I have minimal wrist bone protrusion by nature (no need to have the bony parts shaved ) and can wear it comfortably.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Don’t go away. OoO is like the Hotel California. You can check out any time you like but you can never leave!





Panerol Forte said:


> What are the odds? I say you were destined to be in this thread, and the picture posted by BSF was the sign. Welcome to OOO, once you check in, you can never leave.


#NRA


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Watch in rotation for the week....
> 
> View attachment 16712536
> 
> ...


I love TTs, and I especially like the matt gold on the S&G Tudors.

No, you NEVER own too many watches. To think of it, Pong owns too many watches


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> What are the odds? I say you were destined to be in this thread, and the picture posted by BSF was the sign. Welcome to OOO, once you check in, you can never leave.


PF are we on the same page or what??!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> #NRA


Definitely #NRA!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Slumming it with my measly bicompax on Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sjrk1 said:


> I opened this thread out of curiosity and never thought I'd see a photo of one of the flats I lived in as a student!
> We got turfed out so the landlord could convert it to an office like so many others in Edinburgh city centre at the time.
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to OoO. Post some more.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not a three register chrono


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Not a three register chrono
> View attachment 16712821


But a digital nevertheless 😉


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Watch in rotation for the week....
> 
> View attachment 16712536
> 
> ...


Surely ain’t a svelte watch, but looks damn good!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugman said:


> Surely ain’t a svelte watch...


No one ever called me svelte either, so I guess it's a good match!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Watch in rotation for the week....
> 
> View attachment 16712536
> 
> ...


Why would that feel so big when you have the BB bronze?

Looks great BTW!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I love TTs, and I especially like the matt gold on the S&G Tudors.
> 
> No, you NEVER own too many watches. To think of it, Pong owns too many watches


Those S&G Tudors, The pricing indicates that it’s obviously a gold plating but Tudor never states it as gold plating. They simply call it “gold”. Always found that curious.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Slumming it with my measly bicompax on Speedy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 16712688
> 
> View attachment 16712689


Love that watch!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Not a three register chrono
> View attachment 16712821


Dang.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

​


Sappie66 said:


> Why would that feel so big when you have the BB bronze?


I'm not sure, but I think the fact it's on a bracelet makes if feel a lot bigger, whereas the BB Bronze is on leather.



Sappie66 said:


> Those S&G Tudors, The pricing indicates that it’s obviously a gold plating but Tudor never states it as gold plating. They simply call it “gold”. Always found that curious.


I'm not positive, but I don't think it's really plating, like we tend to think of it. At least with the bracelet, it seems to be like a super thick layer of gold layered on top, or formed over the steel itself... as opposed to a thin layer electronically applied.

.... just checked and this Hodinkee article spells it out in detail:

_Tudor has opted for what it calls "gold-capped" components, but what you might know this technique from the vintage watch world as "gold-fill." We could get into the gritty details of how this is done, but what you need to know is that the result is a thicker, more durable layer of gold. In the case of the crown, there's .6mm of gold, and in the case of the links there is .25mm of gold. Both the end links and the bezel are solid gold._​
Full article: Introducing: The Tudor Heritage Black Bay Steel And Gold

Amusingly, I was thinking "gold filled" but wasn't sure if that was the right term.

By comparison, typical gold plating would typically be more like 0.00001”- 0.0002”.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> ​
> I'm not sure, but I think the fact it's on a bracelet makes if feel a lot bigger, whereas the BB Bronze is on leather.
> 
> 
> ...


I think the term gold filled and gold capped refer to the same thing. While it's not super thick I doubt it can be easily worn through like plating. At least not on my 5 year old example.









And wrist shots can be really deceiving in terms of overall sizing.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Don’t go away. OoO is like the Hotel California. You can check out any time you like but you can never leave!





Panerol Forte said:


> What are the odds? I say you were destined to be in this thread, and the picture posted by BSF was the sign. Welcome to OOO, once you check in, you can never leave.





ithardin said:


> One of Us...
> One of Us...
> One of Us...





Pongster said:


> Welcome to OoO. Post some more.


Looks like I don't have a choice 
I've had a look around, seems like it could be quite a fun gang hut 

Can I have a room for one and minibar for two?

For correspondence purposes, is it HOoOtel California, Hotel CalifOoOrnia or HOoOtel CalifOoOrnia?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sjrk1 said:


> Looks like I don't have a choice
> I've had a look around, seems like it could be quite a fun gang hut
> 
> Can I have a room for one and minibar for two?
> ...


So what’s your Opinion on Omega?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> So what’s your Opinion on Omega?


Don't answer that @sjrk1, it's a trick question.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Pongster said:


> So what’s your Opinion on Omega?


Despite Panerol's warning, I'll say that they make a watch decent enough to make a Scotsman get their wallet out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sjrk1 said:


> Despite Panerol's warning, I'll say that they make a watch decent enough to make a Scotsman get their wallet out


Great Scot!!! Forgot which character had that as a favorite expression. 

I have a scottish watch. Just sayin. 

PF is partial to Panerai and Rolex (hence the handle) as well as Lange and RM, among others.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

sjrk1 said:


> Despite Panerol's warning, I'll say that they make a watch decent enough to make a Scotsman get their wallet out


Which reminds me of a story of an old scotsman who on his death bed made his three sons promise him to put a 100 Pounds bill each in his coffin right before the burial, and all three of them made the promise to the dying man. On the day of the burial, the youngest son opened the coffin took out a 100 bill and put it inside, then closed the lid, stepped aside, and started weeping. The second son came forward, opened the coffin, put a 100 bill, closed the lid, stepped aside, and started weeping. The eldest son came forward, opened the coffin, took out the 200 Pounds, put a 300 Pounds check in the coffin, and closed the lid.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Pongster said:


> I have a scottish watch. Just sayin.


Interesting, I'd like to see that.
I didn't know of anyone making or assembling watches in Scotland either in the past or currently (pretty sure there were some clockmakers/assemblers in Edinburgh & Glasgow)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Maybe this could be my mickey mouse watch


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sjrk1 said:


> Interesting, I'd like to see that.
> I didn't know of anyone making or assembling watches in Scotland either in the past or currently (pretty sure there were some clockmakers/assemblers in Edinburgh & Glasgow)


It’s an anOrdain. Will wear it one of these days. Right now am wearing my Belgian watch.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which reminds me of a story of an old scotsman who on his death bed made his three sons promise him to put a 100 Pounds bill each in his coffin right before the burial, and all three of them made the promise to the dying man. On the day of the burial, the youngest son opened the coffin took out a 100 bill and put it inside, then closed the lid, stepped aside, and started weeping. The second son came forward, opened the coffin, put a 100 bill, closed the lid, stepped aside, and started weeping. The eldest son came forward, opened the coffin, took out the 200 Pounds, put a 300 Pounds check in the coffin, and closed the lid.


Well...my parents don't put a stamp on my birthday card, so I've got to go to the Royal Mail depot and pay the postage (+fine)


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> It’s an anOrdain. Will wear it one of these days. Right now am wearing my Belgian watch.


Funny, at first I thought that was a typo, lol.

Clever naming convention those Scots have.... There's the Model 1 and..... wait for it....... the Model 2 🤣 

Too bad for PH that they had TWO purple dials.... both previously sold out.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Great Scott!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Funny, at first I thought that was a typo, lol.
> 
> Clever naming convention those Scots have.... There's the Model 1 and..... wait for it....... the Model 2 🤣
> 
> ...


PH can probably get this instead -


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> It’s an anOrdain. Will wear it one of these days. Right now am wearing my Belgian watch.


How many countries are represented in your watch collection so far Pong? is there any missing?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which reminds me of a story of an old scotsman who on his death bed made his three sons promise him to put a 100 Pounds bill each in his coffin right before the burial, and all three of them made the promise to the dying man. On the day of the burial, the youngest son opened the coffin took out a 100 bill and put it inside, then closed the lid, stepped aside, and started weeping. The second son came forward, opened the coffin, put a 100 bill, closed the lid, stepped aside, and started weeping. The eldest son came forward, opened the coffin, took out the 200 Pounds, put a 300 Pounds check in the coffin, and closed the lid.


Being my father's first born I resent that comment.
Wait, maybe I should take that as a compliment? 🤣

Anyhow, speaking of checks it reminds me of a story I allegedly heard from someone...

In Hong Kong when people get married it is customary for the groom to give to the bridesmaids a red packet for opening their trouble helping out with the bride. And customarily the bridesmaids will demand an exorbitant sum - just to get the festivities going.
So 25 years ago a groom was in the same situation and of course the bridesmaids asked for like a few thousand US dollars. The groom happily obliged and took out a red packet with a check inside. The amount was for about US$10,000 dollars and obviously the bridesmaids were pleasantly surprised by the generosity of the groom, so they gladly opened the door.
Minutes later the groom said to the bridesmaids, "the check is no good, it was meant to be a joke! Here is the real thing.", and handed over another red packet. There was enough cash in there so everyone was happy.





One of the bridesmaids looked at the check again, everything was legit - except it was dated 10 November, 1907.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sjrk1 said:


> Looks like I don't have a choice
> I've had a look around, seems like it could be quite a fun gang hut
> 
> Can I have a room for one and minibar for two?
> ...


Welcome! And judging from this post you'll fit in nicely 😉


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oooops 😬
> 
> View attachment 16711072


Not helping! 

And I will neither confirm nor deny having registered interest in (the "poor man's version of) that little piece of unobtanium 

Honestly, the cal. 4130, along with the Heuer 02 and Brietling B01, are all "must haves" in my (chrono) book. Fantastic movements, and wonders of efficiency compared to venerable stalwarts like the Zenith EP (which I also want, naturally).


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Watch in rotation for the week....
> 
> View attachment 16712536
> 
> ...


Seriously? How were you _not _wearing this watch until now. Perhaps because you're undisciplined and insist on buying everything that tickles your fancy? 

said the pot to the kettle 

I'm kinda with bro @Sappie66 on this one though. Either you've found a way to cheat physics or your cam's playing tricks on us. How does that lovely S&G look _bigger _than the 43mm Bronzie?


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

StephenCanale said:


> Funny, at first I thought that was a typo, lol.
> 
> Clever naming convention those Scots have.... There's the Model 1 and..... wait for it....... the Model 2 🤣
> 
> ...


I really do love their fume dials. That purple fume is outstanding.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Those S&G Tudors, The pricing indicates that it’s obviously a gold plating but Tudor never states it as gold plating. They simply call it “gold”. Always found that curious.





StephenCanale said:


> ​
> I'm not sure, but I think the fact it's on a bracelet makes if feel a lot bigger, whereas the BB Bronze is on leather.
> 
> 
> ...


Tried the S&G on during my fruitless quest for the Pelagos FXD a few weeks ago, and I was really impressed by this as well. The SA claimed Tudor rep told him they wanted plating/capping thick enough to never wear through even after decades of use, and even weather a light polishing/brushing or two. Kinda reminds me of those thicker (5mm+) veneers that you can sand without ruining the piece.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Great Scot!!! Forgot which character had that as a favorite expression.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Funny, at first I thought that was a typo, lol.
> 
> Clever naming convention those Scots have.... There's the Model 1 and..... wait for it....... the Model 2 🤣
> 
> ...





Pongster said:


> PH can probably get this instead -
> View attachment 16713844


Day late and a dollar short, fellas.

Ole' Purp's all purpled out 










On that note, is there any way to gently let down a first-grader _without _earning a fast-pass to that "special Hell?" You know, the one where they send murderers and Richard Mille fans?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Funny, at first I thought that was a typo, lol.
> 
> Clever naming convention those Scots have.... There's the Model 1 and..... wait for it....... the Model 2
> 
> ...


Vitreous Enamel, like the jelly inside of an eyeball?!? Gross!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sjrk1 said:


> Looks like I don't have a choice
> I've had a look around, seems like it could be quite a fun gang hut
> 
> Can I have a room for one and minibar for two?
> ...


I vote the third version!

Welcome new guy!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Maybe this could be my mickey mouse watch
> View attachment 16713811


Pong exactly what is that watch? Never seen one like it before…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Seriously? How were you _not _wearing this watch until now. Perhaps because you're undisciplined and insist on buying everything that tickles your fancy?


No real good reason..... but it was still virgin and I have enough watches that I couldn't decide if I wanted to keep it or not.

Then covid and a million other things sorta made me forget about it and it stayed in the safe deposit box.

Recently went to put a few watches away and bring a few new ones out.... decided it's staying and put it into my new weekly rotation scheme.

Should have brought her out sooner, that's for sure.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Should have brought her out sooner, that's for sure.


Totally! Looks great on rubber just in time for summer!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Totally! Looks great on rubber just in time for summer!
> View attachment 16714657


That looks good.... but I bought it for the Bling so dammit I'm gonna keep the blingy bracelet on! 🤣 

Plus, I recently picked up the BB58 925 and didn't like the strap so it's my "rubber watch" full time:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Uncharacteristically humid today in LA 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Uncharacteristically humid today in LA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How’s the golf swing today?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> How many countries are represented in your watch collection so far Pong? is there any missing?


A lot are missing. Will count the countries later. 

as far as continents, am missing Antarctica.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Pong exactly what is that watch? Never seen one like it before…


Ressence Type 1. They modified an ETA to have rotating circles. So the dial is dynamic.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> A lot are missing. Will count the countries later.
> 
> as far as continents, am missing Antarctica.


Godfrey 









watches of the world


From the Netherlands




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

@BigSeikoFan, did you get your ticket for the Stranger Things concert (with the Go-Gos) for tomorrow?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Ressence Type 1. They modified an ETA to have rotating circles. So the dial is dynamic.


YO BROTHER PONG !!!!! What’s up man? I’m just checking in for a minute. Miss you bro. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> How’s the golf swing today?


SapMan Wasup you pimp!!!! 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16714400


I’m gonna have to strap that one day. Get rid of that mesh shi. Crazy cool piece bro. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Which reminds me of a story of an old scotsman who on his death bed made his three sons promise him to put a 100 Pounds bill each in his coffin right before the burial, and all three of them made the promise to the dying man. On the day of the burial, the youngest son opened the coffin took out a 100 bill and put it inside, then closed the lid, stepped aside, and started weeping. The second son came forward, opened the coffin, put a 100 bill, closed the lid, stepped aside, and started weeping. The eldest son came forward, opened the coffin, took out the 200 Pounds, put a 300 Pounds check in the coffin, and closed the lid.


PF my hero!!!! Dang I miss y’all. Tell Mrs PF I miss her too. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> How’s the golf swing today?


That’s actually just a park (there is a par-3 (if you can call it that, longest hole is probably 20/30 yards) at the park, but it’s rarely ever played and there are people and dogs walking by all the time).

Swing’s getting better, though! I’ve been consistently hitting my driver 230-250yards and (mostly) straight. Gotta work out consistency with my irons and wedges, though!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> YO BROTHER PONG !!!!! What’s up man? I’m just checking in for a minute. Miss you bro.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Am good. Gonna be stateside again next month. But west coast this time.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> PF my hero!!!! Dang I miss y’all. Tell Mrs PF I miss her too.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Welcome back bro Al, we missed you here. Mrs PF says hi, and she still insists to visit NOLA some day, hopefully soon.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

sjrk1 said:


> Interesting, I'd like to see that.
> I didn't know of anyone making or assembling watches in Scotland either in the past or currently (pretty sure there were some clockmakers/assemblers in Edinburgh & Glasgow)


Recently, an AD told me that back in the day when jewellers had to return a watch for service/repair to Timex factory in Dundee, the parcel would simply be addressed: "Timex Scotland"


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> I’m gonna have to strap that one day. Get rid of that mesh shi. Crazy cool piece bro.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Great to hear from you! Hope things are good and all (family, etc.) are also well.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> @BigSeikoFan, did you get your ticket for the Stranger Things concert (with the Go-Gos) for tomorrow?


Not yet. Gotta get home first...


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Simon said:


> Recently, an AD told me that back in the day when jewellers had to return a watch for service/repair to Timex factory in Dundee, the parcel would simply be addressed: "Timex Scotland"


I completely forgot about Timex in Dundee. I'm hanging my head in shame as Dundee is only ~20 miles from my home town and I used to live there too!

In a vaguely similar vein, the reason why Dundee is a hub for video game production/design is because the Sinclair ZX Spectrum was manufactured in the Timex factory. 
Also, for quite some time, practically every ATM was designed and built in Dundee too. So lots for computer experts etc

For somewhere fairly small, Dundee has quite an interesting history


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice!
I'm on the list for an EXPII polar (which I used to have but that's another story) but every time I see the white dialled SMP, I get second thoughts...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This is the space for any story


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> This is the space for any story


Have I told you the story of the mentally challenged person that was painting his/her ceiling, and another mentally challenged person came along and said "hang on to your brush, I need to borrow your ladder"?

NB: the above story is gender neutral, politically correct, and no feelings were intended to be harmed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> That looks good.... but I bought it for the Bling so dammit I'm gonna keep the blingy bracelet on! 🤣
> 
> Plus, I recently picked up the BB58 925 and didn't like the strap so it's my "rubber watch" full time:
> 
> View attachment 16714669


Tried it on once with the OEM leather and was not impressed. If it had the NATO perhaps my perception would have been totally different.

Gotta say yours look great on rubber! 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sjrk1 said:


> Nice!
> I'm on the list for an EXPII polar (which I used to have but that's another story) but every time I see the white dialled SMP, I get second thoughts...


Forget the SMP, Polar is the way to go. It manages to look great even on my under 6.5" scrawny wrist. 









Unless you're like bro @Sappie66 and intend to apply the standard OoO answer - go BOTH!😉


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Forget the SMP, Polar is the way to go. It manages to look great even on my under 6.5" scrawny wrist.
> 
> 
> Unless you're like bro @Sappie66 and intend to apply the standard OoO answer - go BOTH!😉


The "why not both?" scenario is the one I'm most worried about (and in all fairness, it's the most likely  )

It looks like we've both got similarly sized wrists and I agree, it wears very well. Much better than quite a lot of smaller watches


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sjrk1 said:


> The "why not both?" scenario is the one I'm most worried about (and in all fairness, *it's the most likely*  )
> 
> It looks like we've both got similarly sized wrists and I agree, it wears very well. Much better than quite a lot of smaller watches


I feel ya

i once posted this -









Hypothetical: Seiko vs JLC


Assuming you have 20K to spare, which would you get? A. The 55th Seiko Divers Trilogy (brand new boxed set) https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-trilogy-of-seiko-55th-anniversary-dive-watches OR B. JLC MUT PC in pink gold (pre-owned)...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I feel ya
> 
> i once posted this -
> 
> ...


To which I answered...


Pongster said:


> Assuming you have 20K to spare, which would you get?
> 
> A. The 55th Seiko Divers Trilogy (brand new boxed set)
> 
> ...





Panerol Forte said:


> Come on Pongster, you have 20K to spare and all you could think of is 3 Seikos and an old man's watch? Get a grip man, and think of something else; plenty of nice watches you can getin this price range


...and you ended up getting the JLC, didn't you Pong?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> To which I answered...
> 
> 
> ...and you ended up getting the JLC, didn't you Pong?


That’s not the correct answer, bro PF.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Welcome back bro Al, we missed you here. Mrs PF says hi, and she still insists to visit NOLA some day, hopefully soon.


Just let me know when. Would love to meet y’all. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> That’s not the correct answer, bro PF.


I thought you had a JLC QP... how am I supposed to keep track of your watches if yourself can't? 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Just let me know when. Would love to meet y’all.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Sure will, and won't forget your foie gras 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I thought you had a JLC QP... how am I supposed to keep track of your watches if yourself can't? 😉


I have. That doesnt make my prior post false.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted. I received my belated Father's Day gift, and easy birthday present from my chick and kids.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My boy is a month old today!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Maybe this could be my mickey mouse watch
> View attachment 16713811


Insanely cool piece, Bro, and a marvel of modern design and engineering. Even for those who won't get their rocks off over a planetary gear set that defies the laws of physics--most working gears don't "bend," and most bent gears don't work--seeing a timelapse of the Type III is something every WIS needs to experience. 

Such a great story behind the brand, too.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Lookin' good, Bro Sapp. Classic kicks, classic watch, and matching nato to boot. 

Got an SMP 300M on my radar now as well, but _still _waiting on "Mr. Ed"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16717254
> 
> 
> My boy is a month old today!


Congrats bro


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> That looks good.... but I bought it for the Bling so dammit I'm gonna keep the blingy bracelet on! 🤣
> 
> Plus, I recently picked up the BB58 925 and didn't like the strap so it's my "rubber watch" full time:
> 
> View attachment 16714669


How's that case holding up, Steven? Heard some say the 925 wears/weathers no worse than gold or bronze, and others who've turned theirs's into a chew toy in less than six months.  Too early for a verdict?

Bro @Pongster how bout you? Any updates on that front?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> How's that case holding up, Steven? Heard some say the 925 wears/weathers no worse than gold or bronze, and others who've turned theirs's into a chew toy in less than six months.  Too early for a verdict?
> 
> Bro @Pongster how bout you? Any updates on that front?


Will check next week. Going out of town today bro.
But as of last time i wore it, all good.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

sjrk1 said:


> Nice!
> I'm on the list for an EXPII polar (*which I used to have but that's another story*) but every time I see the white dialled SMP, I get second thoughts...


Lots of stories like that in these parts, new blood, so you'll have to fill us in some time. Where are you on the 5- vs. 6- digit PEII debate? I'm in the minority that actually prefers the latter.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Forget the SMP, Polar is the way to go. It manages to look great even on my under 6.5" scrawny wrist.
> View attachment 16715627
> 
> 
> ...


^And this is why...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Will check next week. Going out of town today bro.
> But as of last time i wore it, all good.


Travel well, bro. That San Fran trip you were talking about? I'd go GS and Tudor all the way. Literally 0% chance of getting mugged


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Travel well, bro. That San Fran trip you were talking about? I'd go GS and Tudor all the way. Literally 0% chance of getting mugged


Not yet. Just one of the provinces here.

Wearing a Lange now. Planning to switch to a Tuna later. It’s been catching my attention lately. 

SFO is next month. My plan is a SkyD, Speedy Tuesday and a Mickey Mouse watch of some sort (for the LA leg). But might bring a Tuna instead.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Just let me know when. Would love to meet y’all.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Was just in NOLA last week…downtown for work with a free night at the end. I’m about over my hangover…


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> How's that case holding up, Steven? Heard some say the 925 wears/weathers no worse than gold or bronze, and others who've turned theirs's into a chew toy in less than six months.  Too early for a verdict?


Painfully soft metal. It requires a high level of babying for sure.

NOT a daily wearer by any stretch!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Painfully soft metal. It requires a high level of babying for sure.
> 
> NOT a daily wearer by any stretch!


Damn. I was hoping you _wouldn't _say that, but it's definitely good to know. That sheen is to die for, but I'd probably wind up thrashing the thing. And I don't have your cosmetic surgery skills either. Tried taking a scuff out of a Tissot that lost a fight with some garden tools.

Pretty sure it's still smoking.

Perhaps the dremel wasn't the _best _choice


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I have. That doesnt make my prior post false.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> It's been a while since I posted. I received my belated Father's Day gift, and easy birthday present from my chick and kids.


Cool Father's day gift! 👍🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Where are you on the 5- vs. 6- digit PEII debate? I'm in the minority that actually prefers the latter.


I'm in the 6 digit camp.
I can see why people like the 5 digit but personally I think looks and feels too much like a stripped down (or base model, if I felt uncharitable) GMT. Whereas the 6 digit has its own design and feel that isn't replicated in any other models.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Lots of stories like that in these parts, new blood, so you'll have to fill us in some time.


With regards to my old 216570...

I bought it from my AD in Feb/Mar 2017 and had the choice of walking away with any Rolex model (except an SS Daytona but it was still possibility with a reasonable wait and deposit). Come mid-Jul, I was walking into work on Friday morning at the end of an uneventful week and found the NXD at the door who told me the company folded that night. I was given an envelope with a letter of redundancy & a cheque for 3 months salary and told to go away.

My industry at the time (medical implants) was going through a slump and couldn't gain any traction with the few jobs going because I was either too experienced (junior positions) or not experienced enough (senior & contracting positions), therefore, had to wait for an intermediate position. After 6 months of pulling pints, washing dishes & stacking supermarket shelves, I realised I probably need more cash and as the EXPII was the only watch in my collection without any sentimental value. Off it went and managed to sell for what I paid.

Got back on track 8-9 months after the redundancy and, in hindsight, I didn't need to let go of the EXPII. Didn't think about the EXPII again until earlier this year. I was looking at my collection and came to the conclusion that I need an EXPII back in my life. I'm in no rush and happy to wait, my AD is very open with where I stand in the line and says just be patient it will come. I just feel like a complete schmuck for buying back practically the exact same watch for ~£3.5k more than a paid - c'est la vie


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sjrk1 said:


> I'm in the 6 digit camp.
> I can see why people like the 5 digit but personally I think looks and feels too much like a stripped down (or base model, if I felt uncharitable) GMT. Whereas the 6 digit has its own design and feel that isn't replicated in any other models.


Same here. Give me a 4-digit or a 6-digit any day but the 5-digits never stood out for me. Feels like they are neither here nor there.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Same here. Give me a 4-digit or a 6-digit any day but the 5-digits never stood out for me. Feels like they are neither here nor there.


#godfrey

EXCEPT the Datejust perhaps, where a 1601 is practically the same watch as the 16014 bar the movement.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Incoming …… pen! 

iPhone does not do this pen justice! 


































Went with Sailor’s “zoom” nib! Also, the pen is weighted to feel the same weight as a regulation chess piece.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

I guess my opinion on Omega is positive now. I think this thread corrupted me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> I guess my opinion on Omega is positive now. I think this thread corrupted me.


Always liked the Valjoux 7751 based Speedmaster.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> I guess my opinion on Omega is positive now. I think this thread corrupted me.


Did you get the MoonSwatch from a Swatch store? I’m going to be in Vegas for a work conference in July and will be checking out the Swatch store there! When I was in NY last month, stores were still totally sold out of MoonSwatches.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Incoming!

First clue:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was watching Stephen A on First Take earlier react to the NBA draft. Specifically to NY’s move not to draft to clear cap space for Jalen Brunson. And his concern is the rat infestation at Madison Square Garden.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Taking a break in the shade halfway through today's walk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Incoming!
> 
> First clue:
> 
> ...


Mickey Mouse watch?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Mickey Mouse watch?


In a manner of speaking, yes


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> In a manner of speaking, yes


My next guess was a JAG Heuer

how many manners of speaking are there?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am reexaminng my fondness for mickey mouse and beavers. I developed an aversion to rodents.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Am reexaminng my fondness for mickey mouse and beavers. I developed an aversion to rodents.


Godfrey

upon reflection, realized that not all rodents are despicable. So on to beavers. And mickey mouse -


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Incoming!
> 
> First clue:
> 
> ...


80 years old & worn out?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Rollie Stoned?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Am reexaminng my fondness for mickey mouse and beavers. I developed an aversion to rodents.


Mice are harmless and even cute. It's those nasty rats you gotta avoid.

And capybaras, which you really don't wanna mess with.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mice are harmless and even cute. It's those nasty rats you gotta avoid.
> 
> And capybaras, which you really don't wanna mess with.
> View attachment 16719425


I wonder how many of these i would need handy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Mice are harmless and even cute. It's those nasty rats you gotta avoid.


How about beavers? Worth chasing?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> My next guess was a *JAG Heuer*


Getting warmer.

2nd clue


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Getting warmer.
> 
> 2nd clue
> View attachment 16719434


What’s that? A winged rodent?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Three Register Heuer Flyback?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> 80 years old & worn out?


60, actually


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> 60, actually


Carrera or Autavia?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Carrera or Autavia?



The driver's (Siffert's), not the actor's. 









Though on a side note, I'd rock McQueen's Monaco in a heartbeat. Or even the "right" Carrera.

Final clue. Just wash it all down with a tall, cool pint of _Bundeswehr_


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> upon reflection, realized that not all rodents are despicable. So on to beavers. And mickey mouse -
> 
> View attachment 16719358


Never liked rodents and tbh even when growing up I never found that mouse to be particularly cute, I was always more a sci-fi fan.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Never liked rodents and tbh even when growing up I never found that mouse to be particularly cute, I was always more a sci-fi fan.
> View attachment 16719514


Got it bro. So safe to conclude that you were not a rodent boy and now that you have grown, you are not a rodent man?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> The driver's (Siffert's), not the actor's.
> View attachment 16719508
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, did you say Monaco and Carrera?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Got it bro. So safe to conclude that you were not a rodent boy and now that you have grown, _you are not a rodent man_?


Hell no 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Incoming!
> 
> First clue:
> 
> ...


Seiko 62Mas


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Hell no 🤣🤣🤣


#godfrey
I'll never understand people's fondness with Mickey mouse or Donald duck, some find them funny but I always thought they are nothing more than mean, sarcastic bullies.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> I'll never understand people's fondness with Mickey mouse or Donald duck, some find them funny but I always thought they are nothing more than mean, sarcastic bullies.


How about Goofy?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Bro, did you say Monaco and Carrera?
> View attachment 16719531


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16719609


That’s a good looking one. Wear it in good health bro. May it be perpetually free of rat infestation.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I also considered an Autavia as well as a Monza. But i felt two TAGs were enough.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> That’s a good looking one. Wear it in good health bro. May it be perpetually free of rat infestation.


Thank you sir! Been eying this one since it dropped. 60th Anniversary Autavia with the new cal. 02 flyback. I missed out on the '17 reissue, and nearly "cried" when they changed the Autavia to a three-hander in 2019  . So glad to see this return to form.

Killer Monaco/Carrera pair, btw.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Incoming!
> 
> First clue:
> 
> ...


Too easy......

Obviously this:


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> I'll never understand people's fondness with Mickey mouse or Donald duck, some find them funny but I always thought they are nothing more than mean, sarcastic bullies.


100%

Bugs Bunny, Road Runner & Coyote, Tom and Jerry, Yosemiti Sam, Donald Duck, Chip n Dale, Tweety and Sylvester.

Basically _everything_ else is more interesting and entertaining than the Mouse.

Anyone who say's advertising and branding doesn't work.... challenge them to explain the fabricated love for Mickey.

Seriously.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Incoming!
> 
> First clue:
> 
> ...


Quite a price spread there...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16719609


Wow! 😍😍😍


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Iv


King_Neptune said:


> Always liked the Valjoux 7751 based Speedmaster.


It's very unique. I have only seen one in the wild.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Did you get the MoonSwatch from a Swatch store? I’m going to be in Vegas for a work conference in July and will be checking out the Swatch store there! When I was in NY last month, stores were still totally sold out of MoonSwatches.


Grey market.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My Scotsman


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

The Thomas J said:


> I guess my opinion on Omega is positive now. I think this thread corrupted me.


Are the speedy and SMP 'mid-sized'?
I ask because I thought the MoonSwatch was ~42mm like the real speedy but it looks huge compared to the other two. 

Don't think I've ever seen that version of the speedmaster with day, date & month before - looks good!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sjrk1 said:


> Are the speedy and SMP 'mid-sized'?
> I ask because I thought the MoonSwatch was ~42mm like the real speedy but it looks huge compared to the other two.
> 
> Don't think I've ever seen that version of the speedmaster with day, date & month before - looks good!


Yup. That’s not the moonwatch speedy. It’s the triple date.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> My Scotsman
> View attachment 16720112


And that's The Flying Scotsman 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Although i prefer scotch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Was watching Stephen A on First Take earlier react to the NBA draft. Specifically to NY’s move not to draft to clear cap space for Jalen Brunson. And his concern is the rat infestation at Madison Square Garden.


The Knicks have been so bad, the rats might be the positive side of Madison Square Garden.

I’m not sure how he does it, but he can be entertaining and infuriating at the same time.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> How about beavers? Worth chasing?


Every guy should catch a little beaver every now and then.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16719609


That’s a good looking watch…enjoy!


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Pongster said:


> My Scotsman
> View attachment 16720112


This Scotsman approves!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Every guy should catch a little beaver every now and then.


Catch and release?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Although i prefer scotch


Here you go


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16719609


Wow, that is one handsome watch!! Love the applied Arabics.

How's the legibility/readability in real life? Always a concern for me with white or silver dials...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

sjrk1 said:


> The "why not both?" scenario is the one I'm most worried about (and in all fairness, it's the most likely  )
> 
> It looks like we've both got similarly sized wrists and I agree, it wears very well. Much better than quite a lot of smaller watches


Who woud ever own 2 white dialed sport watches????


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

For my LA foodies (looking at you, @mav !), this weekend’s eats so far:

Hurry Curry of Tokyo relocated and finally reopened after being forced to close during COVID. 

And classic pizza and pasta at Jon & Vinny’s


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Whenever i take a wristshot of this, i remember you PF


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Who woud ever own 2 white dialed sport watches????


Who does that?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> For my LA foodies (looking at you, @mav !), this weekend’s eats so far:
> 
> Hurry Curry of Tokyo relocated and finally reopened after being forced to close during COVID.
> 
> And classic pizza and pasta at Jon & Vinny’s


Might be in LA next month


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Might be in LA next month


When about/what part?? 

Obviously ask away for any recs for food/fun/etc


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> When about/what part??
> 
> Obviously ask away for any recs for food/fun/etc


With the kids. So Disneyland and Universal. Will be driving from SFO. Latter part of July.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> With the kids. So Disneyland and Universal. Will be driving from SFO. Latter part of July.


That would be a 9 hour drive (if not mistaken), are you sure you want to do it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> That would be a 9 hour drive (if not mistaken), are you sure you want to do it?


Just 5 to 6 hours


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> With the kids. So Disneyland and Universal. Will be driving from SFO. Latter part of July.


Crazy thought. Stop in and see Rob at Topper if you can.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Just 5 to 6 hours


I was mistaken, but that's still a long drive; I think you should take your driver with you


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I was mistaken, but that's still a long drive; I think you should take your driver with you


Sadly none of our drivers have a US visa. The travails of travel with a Philippine passport.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Crazy thought. Stop in and see Rob at Topper if you can.


Godfrey

1315 Burlingame Ave, Burlingame, CA 94010, United States

*Phone: *+1 650 347 2221


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

sjrk1 said:


> Are the speedy and SMP 'mid-sized'?
> I ask because I thought the MoonSwatch was ~42mm like the real speedy but it looks huge compared to the other two.
> 
> Don't think I've ever seen that version of the speedmaster with day, date & month before - looks good!


It really does Dwarf them the Seamaster is 37.5 mm with the crown, and the SpeedmSter is 38, or 39 mm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This is called Purple Focus


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey
> 
> 1315 Burlingame Ave, Burlingame, CA 94010, United States
> 
> ...


Let me see if i can add a watch shopping side trip, bro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> This is called Purple Focus
> View attachment 16722426


How's the reliability been? Wondering about the second hand spinning like a top...

Any other observations?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How's the reliability been? Wondering about the second hand spinning like a top...
> 
> Any other observations?


At first i thought you were asking about readability. Then i used my eyeglasses and read reliability.

So far been keeping good time whenever i use it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> At first i thought you were asking about readability. Then i used my eyeglasses and read reliability.
> 
> So far been keeping good time whenever i use it.


Thanks and since you brought it up, how is the readability?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Who does that?


Folks too dumb to realize they will inevitably bore of white dials apparently 

For me the 5 digit polar expII is hands down a stellar watch in every respect. The arctic SMP is one of the more striking iterations of the SMP IMHO, the only model I want more is the white dial with blue accents Olympic version, but I don't want it so bad over the awesome price I paid for the white SMP. If they ever do a 2535 style GMT then I'll probably go blue for that one, but since I have the QUINTESSENTIAL blue SMP in the 2531.80 is hard to ever top that piece.

I'm actually getting to the place where I start looking at weird stuff like JLC reversos or Cartier tanks or even ludicrous things like ALS so pedestrian omegas and rolexi are harder to get excited about


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Let me see if i can add a watch shopping side trip, bro


Why are you flying into SFO in order to go to Disneyland if NOT to watch shop in San Francisco?

Tell your family its part of US Customs, what are you gonna do???


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey Bro BSF, I found the audio from that interview and transcribed it for you


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> 60, actually


But Mick is pushing 80


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

1970 Porsche 911 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1970 Porsche 911 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Seller has it listed at $25K but is accepting offers.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> 1970 Porsche 911 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1970 Porsche 911 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Aren't these called "rust buckets"? 😅
And with a VW motor... charming!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Aren't these called "rust buckets"? 😅
> And with a VW motor... charming!


It does come with its original 2.0L 6cyl motor...on a pallet...waiting to be rebuilt.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Thanks and since you brought it up, how is the readability?


I can easily tell the hour. Hard for minutes.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Aren't these called "rust buckets"? 😅
> And with a VW motor... charming!


True, it's only in 1978 with the introduction of the 911 SC that Porsche started using an anti-corrosion treatment, and even then, it wasn't that good, it took years for them to reach a good level of anti-corrosion protection.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ithardin said:


> 1970 Porsche 911 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1970 Porsche 911 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


I’d rather this (similar vintage). 👍


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Seiko this evening


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just a hint of red


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gentlemen, a white diver on board. Greetings to everyone!


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

This was an impulse buy but I like the 38mm size and if John Wick wears it who am I to disagree?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mario1971 said:


> Gentlemen, a white diver on board. Greetings to everyone!


Speaking of white dials.... my rotation for the week:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> Just a hint of red
> View attachment 16724541


I really have a soft spot for Dornbluth watches although my brain fails to process the time from a regulator as efficiently as a simple three hander or two hander with small seconds.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

bjespo said:


> This was an impulse buy but I like the 38mm size and if John Wick wears it who am I to disagree?


That's a really nice watch. Never saw one before. I think I have a thing for markers with some dimensionality and facets to them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Gentlemen, a white diver on board. Greetings to everyone!


Very nice Mario!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Very nice Mario!


Ditto


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, at the risk of belying even a rudimentary knowledge of wrist etiquette or human anatomy, would you be so kind as to answer two quick questions for me?
> 
> 1) Have I been wearing watches "wrong" my entire life?
> 2) Am the only one of our motley crew that apparently has a bony marble on his wrist (or just above it)?
> ...


You do have extremely bony wrists. Personally, my Aerospace for example.
















































I tend to wear all my watches this way.
















To each their own, I guess it would feel uncomfortable on your wrist.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Like you, I think I have enough Seikos. Maybe even enough Grand Seikos...


Have 2 seiko's and 1 GS, that's probably enough for now. Besides since I have retired and do indeed have more time to spend on the hobby, I have less discretionary spending money so for me it's quality over quantity.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Roger that, brother Canale. Got the ole' gal outta storage so we're ready to go!
> View attachment 16704132
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Whatever happened to the sure market for crypto that’s why it will never failed?


I registered my aerospace on-line for warranty and was offered free NFT, but it was basically my Breitling in my wallet. WTF does that mean?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> This, or you can buy a bridge I have for sale 😉


The only NFT I have is a Breitling Aerospace. So watches are an investment?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Everybody doing pop-up kiosks these days...
> View attachment 16710947
> 
> View attachment 16710948


Went and saw Top Gun: Maverick and was surprised at the number of IWC watches on screen. They even had an IWC commercial before the film. Good old Tom wore his old PD Chronograph with the Lemania 5100 Movement.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Something from the archives...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Hey Bro BSF, I found the audio from that interview and transcribed it for you
> 
> View attachment 16723101


Big Likes were made for occasions like this. Well done!


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

CFR said:


> That's a really nice watch. Never saw one before. I think I have a thing for markers with some dimensionality and facets to them.


The picture doesn’t do justice to the dial which is really nice.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Ditto


Add another…and congrats!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sugman said:


> Add another…and congrats!
> View attachment 16725990


These white Omega's are getting boring.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> These white Omega's are getting boring.


I brought another one with me on this trip just in case that happened to me…


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enough Seamasters … it’s Tuesday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs BSF's little garden.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering in the 'hood...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sitting in the cheap seats...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another shot of Mrs BSF's pen1s bldg...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Would this be considered a white dialled diver?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Would this be considered a white dialled diver?
> View attachment 16728232


I’m pretty damn sure it’s white dialed! Nice watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks bro sug. I only do two feet diving. So dont know much.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Would this be considered a white dialled diver?
> View attachment 16728232


Based on its name, it should be 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Would this be considered a white dialled diver?
> View attachment 16728232


Not sure if I would consider a “diver”  what’s the WR?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Was scrolling through bmwusa's "build your own" ... who can spot the Omega in the stock background on certain M cars...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sitting in the cheap seats...
> View attachment 16728036


Okay THIS is what I saw from that photo...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not sure if I would consider a “diver”  what’s the WR?


120m


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Had an interesting conversation with two clients over lunch e. For some reason, the talk went to the crazy prices of watches.

Then one client said the SS Nautilus is wierdly in demand (leading to crazy prices) because it is desired by a particular ethnic group.

Not sure if he noticed what i was wearing. 

but these are two well respected clients. So i respect their opinions.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Had an interesting conversation with two clients over lunch e. For some reason, the talk went to the crazy prices of watches.
> 
> Then one client said the SS Nautilus is wierdly in demand (leading to crazy prices) because it is desired by a particular ethnic group.
> 
> ...


True, I heard that the Māori are very fond of SS Nautilus, they love to wear them when rowing their waka.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Would this be considered a white dialled diver?
> View attachment 16728232


The diving bezel fell off somewhere, I think.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, I heard that the Māori are very fond of SS Nautilus, they love to wear them when rowing their waka.


Would the 120m WR suffice?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Would the 120m WR suffice?


Depends, the Pacific can be very aggressive despite its name, as long as they can row above the waves, it should be ok 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Depends, the Pacific can be very aggressive despite its name, as long as they can row above the waves, it should be ok 😉


Above the waves, so no need for water resistance? Maybe air resistance?

so Magellan made a mistake?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Above the waves, so no need for water resistance? Maybe air resistance?
> 
> so Magellan made a mistake?


Magellan? is that the designer of the Nautilus?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Magellan? is that the designer of the Nautilus?


Yes. Gerald Magellan designed the Nautilus. And Ferdinand Genta named the Pacific.

now, who’s that explorer who discovered the Philippines?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not sure if I would consider a “diver”  what’s the WR?


Without a timing bezel? 🤔
Kay, if I were to run out of air diving I guess the Nautilus wouldn't be the worst idea after all!

At least I'd be going in style!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Our presidential inauguration tomorrow. Thinking of what to wear in his honor. A Filipino watch. Or an IWC (somebody told me he likes the brand).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

How about a white dialled driver?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Would this be considered a white dialled diver?


This is my favorite type of white dialed diver....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> This is my favorite type of white dialed diver....
> View attachment 16728920


Do you dial with your fingers?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Yes. Gerald Magellan designed the Nautilus. And Ferdinand Genta named the Pacific.
> 
> now, who’s that explorer who discovered the Philippines?


Adrien Philippe?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Adrien Philippe?


Now it makes sense why the country was named so.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Now it makes sense why the country was named so.


You're lucky his friend François Czapek didn't beat him to your country, otherwise you would have been a Czapekino 😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> You're lucky his friend François Czapek didn't beat him to your country, otherwise you would have been a Czapekino 😬


Am reminded of when Idi Amin tried to change the name of Uganda.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

After 8 weeks of wearing the same watch, it's been great to swap over. Been wearing this since Monday and looks like I need to get the Polywatch out...


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Yes. Gerald Magellan designed the Nautilus. And Ferdinand Genta named the Pacific.
> 
> now, who’s that explorer who discovered the Philippines?


Was it Philip Pines?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sjrk1 said:


> Was it Philip Pines?


Probably due to the pine trees prevalent up north?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Would this be considered a white dialled diver?
> View attachment 16728232


As a general rule, when you pay that much for a watch, you can call it anything you want!

Same applies to cars, pens, whatever.

You want to call your Bugatti a "Daily Driver" then who the heck are we to object?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sitting in the cheap seats...
> View attachment 16728036


Don't want to make you self-conscious about this.....

But there's a spot of something on your face.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Probably due to the pine trees prevalent up north?


Pretty sure that's where Philip discovered Pine trees (also named them after himself)


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> This is my favorite type of white dialed diver....
> View attachment 16728920


Yeah…but could you shower with it???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> As a general rule, when you pay that much for a watch, you can call it anything you want!
> 
> Same applies to cars, pens, whatever.
> 
> You want to call your Bugatti a "Daily Driver" then who the heck are we to object?


Got it at retail. So not that much.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> 120m


No dive bezel, but that’s still good WR - rated better than my GMT which I’ve taken “snuba” diving haha


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sjrk1 said:


> Was it Philip Pines?





Pongster said:


> Probably due to the pine tobacco trees prevalent up north?


Actually I think it was Philip Morris...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I think it was Philip Morris...


Didnt he discover Morrica?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Don't want to make you self-conscious about this.....
> 
> But there's a spot of something on your face.


Schmutz


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sugman said:


> Yeah…but could you shower with it???


In a heartbeat...even if it's my last.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Do you dial with your fingers?


When she is around I can dial eleven things at once


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> Yeah…but could you shower with it???


True, not the best water resistance but I can really screw down the crown


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> True, I heard that the Māori are very fond of SS Nautilus, they love to wear them when rowing their waka.


SS Nautilus also add an interesting flex to the Haka.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> In a heartbeat...even if it's my last.


Are we talking about showering with Jenna again?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

There’s just something about the beach…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> There’s just something about the beach…
> View attachment 16730460


Attaboy!

I’m guessing she doesn’t know about these photos.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> There’s just something about the beach…
> View attachment 16730460


I've always been a big fan of blue.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> There’s just something about the beach…
> View attachment 16730460


Something wrong with your camera focus?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So it turns out our new President wore a gold Nautilus chrono on leather. I dont have such a watch so would settle for this -


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Something wrong with your camera focus?


Wait -- when did YOU learn about camera focus?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sjrk1 said:


> After 8 weeks of wearing the same watch, it's been great to swap over. Been wearing this since Monday and looks like I need to get the Polywatch out...
> View attachment 16729265


They had one of these at the shop in Tysons back when I was getting interested in watches. If there's any special edition Speedy I wanted, it's this one, because it commemorates the mission that flew closest to my birthday.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Something wrong with your camera focus?


Lessons from the Pongster School of Photography! 

Edit - NRA


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I've always been a big fan of blue.
> View attachment 16731003


I’ll join the “blue” party


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> There’s just something about the beach…
> View attachment 16730460


That's a fine looking blue dialed diver you got there


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> That's a fine looking blue dialed diver you got there


Thanks! It’s never on time, but I enjoy it nonetheless.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some more blue but picked the wrong time of day to take the shot...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> For my LA foodies (looking at you, @mav !), this weekend’s eats so far:
> 
> Hurry Curry of Tokyo relocated and finally reopened after being forced to close during COVID.
> 
> And classic pizza and pasta at Jon & Vinny’s


That looks seriously delicious! 

brOoOwl


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Whenever i take a wristshot of this, i remember you PF
> View attachment 16721870


I want that watch so bad 

brOoOwl


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Excited to go to Waikiki this Sunday for 6 days, but once I get back I go to NYC the day after for my dad getting his kidney removed for a recurrence of his bladder cancer. Have had these 2 weeks off scheduled since January, what serendipity... Going to be an interesting two weeks.. flying with an 8mo old baby who can almost walk already

brOoOwl


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’ll join the “blue” party


I thought politics was off-limits here!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Going smaller, gents. It’s just more comfortable:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> That's a fine looking blue dialed diver you got there


Two pushers?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Going smaller, gents. It’s just more comfortable:
> 
> View attachment 16732668


TWSNS. Ever.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> TWSNS. Ever.


Yeah, but my post wasn’t _action, _it was just _talkin’._
Big diff, little watch. 😎

Arcane, yet likely based in truth:

“How did you know he was a pilot?”

“Big watch, little d…, tryin’ to cash a check…”

BSF: ‘Love the NYC photos 👀


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

delco714 said:


> That looks seriously delicious!
> 
> brOoOwl


Both delicious, in very different ways!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I thought politics was off-limits here!


Haha, fair point! Is there even a blue political party (I guess democrats are represented by the color blue, but never heard anyone call them the blue party lol)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha, fair point! Is there even a blue political party (I guess democrats are represented by the color blue, but never heard anyone call them the blue party lol)


There’s a blue house.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The diving bezel fell off somewhere, I think.


Apparently it’s a thing









Bezel-less divers


For me there are sport watches ! A real diver watch is ISO 6425 or DIN 8306 certified . https://www.iso.org/obp/ui/#iso:std:iso:6425:ed-4:v1:en Neither Rolex Sub or Blancpain 50 Fathoms have this certification.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Excited to go to Waikiki this Sunday for 6 days, but once I get back I go to NYC the day after for my dad getting his kidney removed for a recurrence of his bladder cancer. Have had these 2 weeks off scheduled since January, what serendipity... Going to be an interesting two weeks.. flying with an 8mo old baby who can almost walk already
> 
> brOoOwl


Best wishes for your dad, and have a good time in Waikiki. ☺


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I learn something new every day 🙂


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Haha, fair point! Is there even a blue political party (I guess democrats are represented by the color blue, but never heard anyone call them the blue party lol)


There is political jargon using the color. "Blue Dog Democrat" is a member of the "Blue Dog Coalition" of the U.S. Congress who identify as centrist or "conservative" Democrat.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I learn something new every day 🙂


WTF!
Climate change and sexual harassments are intertwined? So men find women hotter because the weather is getting hotter*? 🤣

Personally I think it's people's IQ being effected, and this video is proof of that.

*And if this video managed to demonstrate anything it's that women, at least Aussie women, aren't getting any hotter!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> I learn something new every day 🙂


But can she define what a "woman" is?

If so, then she's a candidate for our Supreme Court!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Going smaller, gents. It’s just more comfortable:


twss


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16734416


That's a really nice watch, Breitling was able to implement beautifully a world timer in a sporty looking watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's a really nice watch, Breitling was able to implement beautifully a world timer in a sporty looking watch.


I had the white dial version for about 4 years. Sold it. Missed it. Replaced it with the most recent gen. Breitling world timer. Just didn't bond with that one. Sold it. Bought this.

All that said. It's very beautiful yet still has "Breitling toolish" DNA. The bezel is rugged scratch resistant tungsten.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Excited to go to Waikiki this Sunday for 6 days, but once I get back I go to NYC the day after for my dad getting his kidney removed for a recurrence of his bladder cancer. Have had these 2 weeks off scheduled since January, what serendipity... Going to be an interesting two weeks.. flying with an 8mo old baby who can almost walk already
> 
> brOoOwl


Praying for your dad. Hope you can enjoy Waikiki as much as you can considering the circumstances.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's a really nice watch, Breitling was able to implement beautifully a world timer in a sporty looking watch.


Still no Philippines. But no US west coast and midwesy either.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just got my mid-year report on my equities. And i lost about 12.5% of the portfolio’s value YTD. Ah. That’s life. Hope it rebounds the next half.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My overseas portfolio fared a bit better. Just lost 9%. Hehe.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still wandering...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

King_Neptune said:


> I had the white dial version for about 4 years. Sold it. Missed it. Replaced it with the most recent gen. Breitling world timer. Just didn't bond with that one. Sold it. Bought this.
> 
> All that said. It's very beautiful yet still has "Breitling toolish" DNA. *The bezel is rugged scratch resistant tungsten.*


Oh, cool, like a Rado? I may need to start looking at the Breitling case next time we're out.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Just got my mid-year report on my equities. And i lost about 12.5% of the portfolio’s value YTD. Ah. That’s life. Hope it rebounds the next half.





Pongster said:


> My overseas portfolio fared a bit better. Just lost 9%. Hehe.


I'll bet the gain in your watches probably made up for that so you're even Steven? 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I'll bet the gain in your watches probably made up for that so you're even Steven? 😉


Though the combined paper losses could have funded my next target acquisition


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Beer anyone?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

We are definitly living interesting times; I am so glad my parents aren't still alive, they went away thinking that they lived in a sane world, may they rest in peace 🙏


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still wandering...
> View attachment 16734880
> 
> View attachment 16734881
> View attachment 16734885


Vacheron kind of day?









my wife and daughters are somewhere in that island.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh, cool, like a Rado? I may need to start looking at the Breitling case next time we're out.


Actually, it's a discontinued new old stock model, so it may not be easy to find except online. The model is called Galactic Unitime Sleek T World Timer.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Beer anyone?


Uhhhhhh……..no. I’m a beer guy with an adventurous spirit (food and beers). Unfortunately, I’ve tried quite a few beers that taste like…well…pi55. I’m not so sure drinking one actually marketed as being made from it would trip my trigger.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

That thread I made about the error dial GMT has some priceless responses, here are the two best untill now 😂

_"This is a ridiculous story. I hope you’re making it up. If you’re not, why wouldn’t you at least look at the watch a little before you bought it? I’m assuming you paid about 15k. I would personally buy the Orient Mako for about 175 bucks."

"Not an error just a destro. They make way less of these. Hold on to it!!! I think it’s new for 2022."_


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> We are definitly living interesting times; I am so glad my parents aren't still alive, they went away thinking that they lived in a sane world, may they rest in peace 🙏





Panerol Forte said:


> Beer anyone?


Dude.... what exactly did we do to you to deserve this abuse???

🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Dude.... what exactly did we do to you to deserve this abuse???
> 
> 🤣


Born at the wrong time? I do miss the dark ages 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Born at the wrong time? I do miss the dark ages 😉


Godfrey

...and the inquisition 😈


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Semi-annual mattress pad washing day at the laundromat. Necessaey evil I suppose. At least it's not crowded.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Semi-annual mattress pad washing day at the laundromat. Necessaey evil I suppose. At least it's not crowded.
> View attachment 16735730


This last machine is annoying me, why isn't it alligned with the rest?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> This last machine is annoying me, why isn't it alligned with the rest?


It's okay, PF. It's a larger capacity.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> It's okay, PF. It's a larger capacity.
> View attachment 16735787


Feeling better, especially that I can now see that it's alligned with another one 😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Feeling better, especially that I can now see that it's alligned with another one 😅


👍


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Just got my mid-year report on my equities. And i lost about 12.5% of the portfolio’s value YTD. Ah. That’s life. Hope it rebounds the next half.


I hope so to, brother!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Earlier today (10am). Its raining. Not sprinkling...raining. And STILL some dork in my neighborhood is lighting off fireworks. #merica


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

1024 hPA converts to 30.24 inhg; almost a perfect 29.92 inhg day.🌤


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> This last machine is annoying me, why isn't it alligned with the rest?


If that's the case you really ought to leave the destro out of your watch box. I'm afraid if you place it next to your other watches that left hand crown would stick out...

Like a left handed 👑! 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Dude.... what exactly did we do to you to deserve this abuse???
> 
> 🤣


Eating bugs and drinking pi55...what's next? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> If that's the case you really ought to leave the destro out of your watch box. I'm afraid if you place it next to your other watches that left hand crown would stick out...
> 
> Like a left handed 👑! 🤣


I could flip it around, but then I'll be annoyed by the inverted dial, and I'll have to come up with another story in the Rolex subforum 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> This last machine is annoying me, why isn't it alligned with the rest?


Made by Seiko?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I could flip it around, but then I'll be annoyed by the inverted dial, and I'll have to come up with another story in the Rolex subforum 😂


If you ain't happy with it you can always flip it eh? 😉


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> WTF!
> Climate change and sexual harassments are intertwined? So men find women hotter because the weather is getting hotter*?


Hot weather is definitely making one of these ladies hotter


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> Hot weather is definitely making one of these ladies hotter


Yup, the second one looks frigid...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Hot weather is definitely making one of these ladies hotter


Ain't gonna argue with that!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> This last machine is annoying me, why isn't it alligned with the rest?


Maybe theyre Seiko washers


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Made by Seiko?


Nra


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Upper West in Santa Monica - one of the best flatbreads I’ve had! Couldn’t finish the DIY steak tacos I was so full!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Will be in LA within the month, if plans go as planned.

But i doubt if we will have time for good food. With four kids in tow.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Hot weather is definitely making one of these ladies hotter


Store bought. No bueno.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Upper West in Santa Monica - one of the best flatbreads I’ve had! Couldn’t finish the DIY steak tacos I was so full!


Ah, to be young in LA...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Ain't gonna argue with that!
> View attachment 16736251


Not store bought. Muy bueno.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Which stores? ADs? Boutiques? Greys?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not store bought. Muy bueno.


All natural, you say?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> All natural, you say?


How’d one confirm if all natural indeed?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> How’d one confirm if all natural indeed?


Close, thorough, and extensive examination…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Close, thorough, and extensive examination…


Hmmmm. What senses would be involved?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Close, thorough, and extensive examination…


And repeated many times.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmm. What senses would be involved?


How many ya got?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmm. What senses would be involved?


Every friggin’ one of them!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How many ya got?


For me to know and for her to find out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Every friggin’ one of them!


All of ‘em? That will be one loooooong examination.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And repeated many times.


That’s the essence of the scientific method


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Great July 4th long weekend


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Will be in LA within the month, if plans go as planned.
> 
> But i doubt if we will have time for good food. With four kids in tow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


>


In n Out? Is this part of Bro Sug’s examination?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sugman said:


> All natural, you say?


Interesting, "no antibiotics, no hormones, no steroids, only at Hardee's!", which implies that all the others use those additives; could it explain the gender identity problem we are facing in the "civilised world"?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


>


My favorite fast food burger, and the only one I gladly eat 😋


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Pongster said:


> In n Out? Is this part of Bro Sug’s examination?


Nah, just a coincidence. In-n-out is my favorite burger place in SoCal and the kids love it!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> My favorite fast food burger, and the only one I gladly eat


NRA


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Will be in LA within the month, if plans go as planned.
> 
> But i doubt if we will have time for good food. With four kids in tow.


There are def family friendly spots that are underrated. (I just have to do some thinking)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

How’s everyone doing?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> How’s everyone doing?


MrsBS’s sister is in town, so we visited with her best friends whom she hadn’t seen in almost twenty years.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Movement pic!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> How’s everyone doing?


Have a smile. Both on my face and on my watch.  and on this post.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Relaxing


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Went to Meow Wolfe in Sante Fe. Not really sure how to describe this "experience" other than what it must be like to be on hallucinogenics 

















A portal to another part of it that my daughter and son just couldn't get enough of









Apparantly this concept place involved George R.R. Martin of Game of Thrones fame and my wife and MiL are CONVINCED he was standing around as a character actor in this thing. I find that hard to believe since I'm SURE he is writing the next book but anything is possible


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Went to Meow Wolfe in Sante Fe. Not really sure how to describe this "experience" other than what it must be like to be on hallucinogenics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. Santa Fe is an awesome town. Wouldn’t surprise me if Mr Martin was there. He lives in Santa Fe and owns the Cocteau Theatre there as well. He was actually born and raised in my hometown in NJ though. Anyway, there is a watch shop in the center square of Santa Fe that carries all the Rolex unicorns, at gray prices of course, but it was cool to see them in person.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Have a smile. Both on my face and on my watch.  and on this post.
> View attachment 16738297


I'm sorry, but I can't help it. It seems a bit creepy to me because it reminds me of Dr. Who? S10 E2.😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't help it. It seems a bit creepy to me because it reminds me of Dr. Who? S10 E2.😬


No need to apologize bro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't help it. It seems a bit creepy to me because it reminds me of Dr. Who? S10 E2.😬


Speaking of Dr. Who, _Weeping Angels _scared the crap outta me!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Slightly Dr Who-related:

Jenna will be at the San Diego Comic-Con in late July!! She's making an appearance for her long-awaited Netflix movie, Neil Gaiman's_ The Sandman, _which imho is the best comic series ever written and it's not even close.

Here's a publicity shot. 









Jenna with Neil...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of Dr. Who, _Weeping Angels _scared the crap outta me!


The statues that were inert as long as someone was looking at them but killed otherwise? Yep, pretty creepy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Slightly Dr Who-related:
> 
> Jenna will be at the San Diego Comic-Con in late July!! She's making an appearance for her long-awaited Netflix movie, Neil Gaiman's_ The Sandman, _which imho is the best comic series ever written and it's not even close.
> 
> ...


Can't like this. Netflix series all too often develop a plot / theme / complex storyline only to crap out and leave folks waiting for two or three years to resume and wrap things up, often [email protected] we're lucky. Longmire, Ozark. Just my $.02.😬

Corrected spelling error.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy 4th SoOoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

How could I forget pup pics?!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Belated Happy Fourth, everyone!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bldgs in the 'hood...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy 4th SoOoO


So, you’re a cornholer, are you?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy 4th of July, my American bros!








Pretty crisp and clean eh?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy 4th, all! I hope it was safe and enjoyable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The view from the terrace...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Forgot one...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So, you’re a cornholer, are you?


I’ve been known to cornhole on occasion haha


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

a new Tudor will come out this Friday?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So i was at this restaurant. One of my dad’s favorites actually. Not a fancy place. He likes their savory crepes. He got back into wine again. So got him a bottle of margaux.

So i asked how much was corkage. It was about 20 bucks. I looked at menu. Their most expensive wine was 20 bucks a bottle. So i said, i will get that bottle but instead of opening that bottle, i want them to open the bottle i brought. They refused? Am i out of line?

i talked to manager. Same result.

my dad said not to mind it. He will just bring the bottle home.

i went to the restaurant next door. Corkage was just 5 bucks. And their cheapest bottle was more expensive than the most expensive bottle in the first restaurant. I offered same deal. And they agreed. If i buy any bottle, i can have my bottle opened instead.

i dont understand why the first restaurant couldn’t agree to that.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The bracelet arrived at my office. So last night on the strap it was born with.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today's acquisition!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats bro mario


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Congrats bro mario


Thanks Bro!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

That’s the only SS Rolex i am considering for myself at this point


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of Dr. Who, _Weeping Angels _scared the crap outta me!


Amen to that. The Weeping Angels were genuinely terrifying.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> So i was at this restaurant. One of my dad’s favorites actually. Not a fancy place. He likes their savory crepes. He got back into wine again. So got him a bottle of margaux.
> 
> So i asked how much was corkage. It was about 20 bucks. I looked at menu. Their most expensive wine was 20 bucks a bottle. So i said, i will get that bottle but instead of opening that bottle, i want them to open the bottle i brought. They refused? Am i out of line?
> 
> ...


One word - stupid.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Today's acquisition!


Congrats! Heck of a watch 👍🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> One word - stupid.


I couldnt believe it as well.

well, my dad had his savoury crepe (sans wine) and brought home the bottle. 

he then went home, then me and my brother has beer at the next restaurant. He didnt want wine. Hehe.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> That’s the only SS Rolex i am considering for myself at this point


Just for clarification, do you mean the only one you're considering owning, or the only one left that you haven't already bought?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Just for clarification, do you mean the only one you're considering owning, or the only one left that you haven't already bought?


The one i am considering owning. I dont own a single modern SS Rolex.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> So i was at this restaurant. One of my dad’s favorites actually. Not a fancy place. He likes their savory crepes. He got back into wine again. So got him a bottle of margaux.
> 
> So i asked how much was corkage. It was about 20 bucks. I looked at menu. Their most expensive wine was 20 bucks a bottle. So i said, i will get that bottle but instead of opening that bottle, i want them to open the bottle i brought. They refused? Am i out of line?
> 
> ...


Sounds like some weird rule they have. But manager should have accommodated. Now you are likely not to be a return customer. I don’t think your request was necessarily out of line at all.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Today's acquisition!


Very nice!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> One word - stupid.


Another word - corky.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> The one i am considering owning. I dont own a single modern SS Rolex.


Holy mackerel, I honestly would have never guessed that!

Certainly a good choice for your future one and only.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> That’s the only SS Rolex i am considering for myself at this point


Despite its dimensions, it is quite comfortable.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Still such a small comparison of those that I have at hand. Which is cooler?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mario1971 said:


> Still such a small comparison of those that I have at hand. Which is cooler?


The Polar is a beautiful piece but the Sub still rules the seas.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> The Polar is a beautiful piece but the Sub still rules the seas.


Yep...what he said.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Today's acquisition!


Most excellent!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have an incoming as well….


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Most excellent!


I am slowly putting my collection together. I sold the Omega SMP, Reverso, Grand Seiko. I was left with only Rolexes and one Lange. Is this the right way?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> I have an incoming as well….


Show it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Show it!


Can’t. Not here yet! It has some blue in it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I am slowly putting my collection together. I sold the Omega SMP, Reverso, Grand Seiko. I was left with only Rolexes and one Lange. Is this the right way?


I don’t know. If it is right for you, it is right.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> I don’t know. If it is right for you, it is right.


I found this brand (Rolex) very fitting for me stylistically, in terms of comfort and gait precision. Of course, they also have mishaps, but they can solve them at the service level, yes. to please the customer. I'm okay with that!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I found this brand (Rolex) very fitting for me stylistically, in terms of comfort and gait precision. Of course, they also have mishaps, but they can solve them at the service level, yes. to please the customer. I'm okay with that!


Then clearly this is the right way to go. I am glad you are keeping that lovely Lange!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’ve been known to cornhole on occasion haha


Well, you are a lawyer, we'd expect no less


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lange has been with me for almost two years.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mario1971 said:


> I am slowly putting my collection together. I sold the Omega SMP, Reverso, Grand Seiko. I was left with only Rolexes and one Lange. Is this the right way?


Two answers.....

1) From my perspective, absolutely 100%!

and/or

2) It's a journey, not a destination. As such, if it feels right to you, then it IS right for you!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> So i was at this restaurant. One of my dad’s favorites actually. Not a fancy place. He likes their savory crepes. He got back into wine again. So got him a bottle of margaux.
> 
> So i asked how much was corkage. It was about 20 bucks. I looked at menu. Their most expensive wine was 20 bucks a bottle. So i said, i will get that bottle but instead of opening that bottle, i want them to open the bottle i brought. They refused? Am i out of line?
> 
> ...


They allow corkage but won't open your bottle?? What does corkage even mean then? 

Never mind you buying a bottle off their list...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Another word - corky.


Except they dont want screw my cork. Just theirs.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Last hours on the strap


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Will accompany my sister watch shopping later. She’s choosing between a Luminor Due and a Speedmaster


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mario1971 said:


> Lange has been with me for almost two years.
> View attachment 16742163


What model/reference is that?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, that is one handsome watch!! Love the applied Arabics.
> 
> How's the legibility/readability in real life? Always a concern for me with white or silver dials...


So far so good, though I only got a couple days with it before boxing up for the move  



Galaga said:


> I’d rather this (similar vintage). 👍
> 
> View attachment 16723981


Possibly the most correct answer ever recorded on the internet. Especially if that's a 351 Cleveland instead of a Windsor 



Pete26 said:


> You do have extremely bony wrists. Personally, my Aerospace for example.
> I tend to wear all my watches this way.
> To each their own, I guess it would feel uncomfortable on your wrist.


Indeed sir. But worry not, for our illustrious triple-O brotherhood found an easy solve for me. Weight gain!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Gentlemen, remind me to never move again. Ever.

About halfway dug out of boxes and discovering all sorts of interesting tidbits about the new Casa del Hayz.

The good:























The bad...
















And the ugly:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, remind me to never move again. Ever.
> 
> About halfway dug out of boxes and discovering all sorts of interesting tidbits about the new Casa del Hayz.
> 
> ...


Still looks like a cracking house.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, remind me to never move again. Ever.
> 
> About halfway dug out of boxes and discovering all sorts of interesting tidbits about the new Casa del Hayz.
> 
> ...


“Like” for the “good”!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Amidst all this moving-related stress, I was delighted to get a call from the AD telling me A) my GMT was back from service...after five months (!), and B) my green SMP 300M had arrived.

Then it all got to going wrong.

The Rolex looked great, save for a ghastly scuff on the immanently scuffable crystal . So back it goes. Again.

As for the Hulkmaster 300M, it was exactly as advertised, for better or worse. I stand by my previous observation that the green hue on that watch is better looking than that of any Rolex. Omega simply nailed it here. But even in that perfectly executed colorway, I just didn't _love _it, and opined to the SA that it would probably spend too much time in a watch case. He claimed to have at least five names in his "file" who had also expressed strong interest, however, and assured me that my taking a pass would be a total non-issue. Resigned to continue my now 5+ month wait for Mr. Ed White, I was all set to depart watchless and depressed and return to annoying house shyte when that evil dear old man let slip that two other "special" arrivals had shown up with my green SMP. 

The first was absolutely gorgeous:









Proof positive that Bro Sam's good tastes extend well beyond fine automobiles . This is a _fantastic _watch.

The second, however, proved irresistible. Oozing that late '30s throwback charm, this silver dialed damsel reduced me to puddle of goo. I don't even remember reaching for my wallet.

I _do _remember the ride home


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

StephenCanale said:


> What model/reference is that?


Lange 1815 Up/Down rose gold 234.032.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Except they dont want screw my cork. Just theirs.


They are corkcentric.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> I am slowly putting my collection together. I sold the Omega SMP, Reverso, Grand Seiko. I was left with only Rolexes and one Lange. Is this the right way?


There is no right or wrong way of collecting, there are different collectors, and that applies to different fields, such as watches and cars. Some collect by eras, others by styles, others by brands. I personally favor collecting by brands, it has something to do with my OCD 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, remind me to never move again. Ever.
> 
> About halfway dug out of boxes and discovering all sorts of interesting tidbits about the new Casa del Hayz.
> 
> ...


Congrats, I liked the good, and the ugly is the reason I would never buy something built by someone else, unless he died 200+ years ago and I will get to renovate it 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Amidst all this moving-related stress, I was delighted to get a call from the AD telling me A) my GMT was back from service...after five months (!), and B) my green SMP 300M had arrived.
> 
> Then it all got to going wrong.
> 
> ...


The Worldtimer is absolutely a stunning piece! 

Honestly, I _really_ like that small seconds hand Omega!

Edit: also, I’m not sure why, but none of the currently SM300 Pro divers really clicked with me. No matter the color scheme, I feel like there would always be another watch I’d put on first…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, remind me to never move again. Ever.
> 
> About halfway dug out of boxes and discovering all sorts of interesting tidbits about the new Casa del Hayz.
> 
> ...


Beautiful house bro!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Amidst all this moving-related stress, I was delighted to get a call from the AD telling me A) my GMT was back from service...after five months (!), and B) my green SMP 300M had arrived.
> 
> Then it all got to going wrong.
> 
> ...


Your choice is a beauty!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Except they dont want screw my cork. Just theirs.


That reminds me, how do they get the corks in the bottles?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, remind me to never move again. Ever.
> 
> About halfway dug out of boxes and discovering all sorts of interesting tidbits about the new Casa del Hayz.
> 
> ...


Beautiful home bro PH 😍


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, remind me to never move again. Ever.
> 
> About halfway dug out of boxes and discovering all sorts of interesting tidbits about the new Casa del Hayz.
> 
> ...


The Good looks fantastic!
(I'll be honest, I'm always slightly jealous of the size of American houses)

Looks like something is running...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My sister is choosing between these two


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Beautiful home bro PH 😍


It is a beautiful home indeed, and the surrounding looks so serene, but bro PH won't reach serenity before he "adjusts" it to COSC specs 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> My sister is choosing between these two
> View attachment 16742857


The one on the right is a real Omega, the one one the left is a Panerai wannabe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> The one on the right is a real Omega, the one one the left is a Panerai wannabe.


Guess what she chose


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> That reminds me, how do they get the corks in the bottles?





Panerol Forte said:


> The one on the right is a real Omega, the one one the left is a Panerai wannabe.


All these talk about cork and COSC is starting to creep me out 😅
Let's even things out a little with a couple of white bikinis shall we?


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> Today's acquisition!


Ever since putting myself on the list for one a month or so ago, I keep seeing them and it's making me itchy!

Was in my AD last weekend to get a bracelet altered and asked about the progress. I was told that there is no change and it's now a year since they last had an EXPII delivered!!!!
Their list broadly works on a first-come-first serve basis and I'm #8 but they reckon that the first 5 will drop off the list in quick succession once they get EXPII deliveries but who knows what that means for the rest of us. They said it's probably 'easier' for me to get a Daytona with them atm


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Guess what she chose


The one on the left 😬


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

After being at home last week, I'm on the road again. This will be my travelling companion for the next 5 weeks


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

sjrk1 said:


> Ever since putting myself on the list for one a month or so ago, I keep seeing them and it's making me itchy!
> 
> Was in my AD last weekend to get a bracelet altered and asked about the progress. I was told that there is no change and it's now a year since they last had an EXPII delivered!!!!
> Their list broadly works on a first-come-first serve basis and I'm #8 but they reckon that the first 5 will drop off the list in quick succession once they get EXPII deliveries but who knows what that means for the rest of us. *They said it's probably 'easier' for me to get a Daytona with them atm*


Well, tell them to hold to their word and get you a Daytona


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, tell them to hold to their word and get you a Daytona


I like it and I always try my mate's one on but I'm not really enough of a fan to buy right now (if offered) if I'm honest. 
It's on my list but not near the top, although it is edging its way up now that the Fifty Fathoms has dropped off...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

sjrk1 said:


> I like it and I always try my mate's one on but I'm not really enough of a fan to buy right now (if offered) if I'm honest.
> It's on my list but not near the top, although it is edging its way up now that the Fifty Fathoms has dropped off...


Spoken in true watch aficionado language


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> The one on the left 😬


Nope  Guess again.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Nope  Guess again.


Well, since we are speaking of a woman, I would say she chose something else


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Spoken in true watch aficionado language


You're making me blush


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, remind me to never move again. Ever.
> 
> About halfway dug out of boxes and discovering all sorts of interesting tidbits about the new Casa del Hayz.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new digs. Looks awesome! Especially the outdoor patio!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> All these talk about cork and COSC is starting to creep me out 😅
> Let's even things out a little with a couple of white bikinis shall we?
> View attachment 16742878
> 
> View attachment 16742877


#1 for me, please.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, since we are speaking of a woman, I would say she chose something else


In a way. But in true OoO fashion, she chose both.

Guess what the surprise is.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

sjrk1 said:


> I like it and I always try my mate's one on but I'm not really enough of a fan to buy right now (if offered) if I'm honest.
> It's on my list but not near the top, although it is edging its way up now that the Fifty Fathoms has dropped off...


Ummm.... sure, but you could instantly trade the Daytona to a grey dealer and cover the markup over MSRP for a NIB Polar II that you actually want.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

sjrk1 said:


> The Good looks fantastic!
> (I'll be honest, I'm always slightly jealous of the size of American houses)
> 
> Looks like something is running...


Thank you sir! 

Running hot indeed. Whatever idiot DIYer installed those switches apparently thought the grounds were optional, so he ran hot ("mains" on your side of the pond) and common wires only . Discovered the problem through dumb luck--the LED bulbs I swapped in didn't provide enough load for the (old school dimmer) switches to work--so it was really fortunate that I had to replace them. Should be "fire free" going forward now, assuming the rest of the house also wasn't wired by chimpanzees. 












Pongster said:


> My sister is choosing between these two
> View attachment 16742857


Bro I saw the cream-dialed version of that Speedy 38 this past weekend, and it was dope as hell. A bit on the thicker side but a really good-looking piece. I think she'll love it  



Panerol Forte said:


> It is a beautiful home indeed, and the surrounding looks so serene, but bro PH won't reach serenity before he "adjusts" it to COSC specs 😉


Already on it, Captain 

No problem a decent crimping tool and a bucket of RJ45 connectors can't fix. Who the hell needs nine land (phone) lines anyways?! 

Already gutted the junction box and ran/wired ethernet ports to all three floors. Slapped a tri-band router on each, and she's singing like a bird.









Ahhhh, digital tranquility at its (cable-limited) finest:













BigSeikoFan said:


> Congrats on the new digs. Looks awesome! Especially the outdoor patio!


Thanks bro. Mrs. Hayz seduced me with the outdoor beer fridge, flat screen, and smoker/grill. 

Little does she realize this will hardly disincentivize my bad behavior. I almost _want to_ get "put out of the house"


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Your choice is a beauty!





mui.richard said:


> Beautiful home bro PH 😍


Thank you brothers! Bro Sapp how you getting settled into your new place? Did you find unbox the humidor yet? 

Bro Dick your photography skills continue to be the toast of the town. Feel free to post additional specimens for us to ogle offer our tasteful and professional critiques.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Bro I saw the cream-dialed version of that Speedy 38 this past weekend, and it was dope as hell. A bit on the thicker side but a really good-looking piece. I think she'll love it


The manager showed that to her as well. I suppose manager thought lighter dials are preferred by distaff side. And my sister was wearing a white pasha. She preferred the black.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> The Worldtimer is absolutely a stunning piece!
> 
> Honestly, I _really_ like that small seconds hand Omega!
> 
> Edit: also, I’m not sure why, but none of the currently SM300 Pro divers really clicked with me. No matter the color scheme, I feel like there would always be another watch I’d put on first…


It really is a terrific watch. That enamel "world map" is just stunning in the flesh.

Ditto on the SM300 Pro. It's a great watch, but I just couldn't pull the trigger on one I knew I wouldn't wear that often. If I ever change my mind, I'm pretty sure it'll be the white dialed variant.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> It really is a terrific watch. That enamel "world map" is just stunning in the flesh.
> 
> Ditto on the SM300 Pro. It's a great watch, but I just couldn't pull the trigger on one I knew I wouldn't wear that often. If I ever change my mind, I'm pretty sure it'll be the white dialed variant.


What stunned me was the philippines not being included.

had a conversation with the manager of the local omega boutique. Sad for us. We havent had any of the novelties since 2019. No moonshine apollo. No snoopy. No chronoscope. No 321. Among others we dont have.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> A bit on the thicker side but a really good-looking piece. I think she'll love it


TWSS!



Purple Hayz said:


>


OMFG!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@Purple Hayz, just in case you missed it in the other thread...









No money, no mas.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today I will try it for the first time. Cheers!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok, it's now starting to bug me. What's the story with all this bug eating sh1t? now you have Nicole Kidman trying to look all glamorous eating a 3 course bug meal, and Angelina Jolie cooking tarentulas for kids... is there something they are trying to tell us? are we running out of caviar or any other essential food stuff?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, it's now starting to bug me. What's the story with all this bug eating sh1t? now you have Nicole Kidman trying to look all glamorous eating a 3 course bug meal, and Angelina Jolie cooking tarentulas for kids... is there something they are trying to tell us? are we running out of caviar or any other essential food stuff?


Here, here, bro PF. That's worse than prison food!

And frankly I'd put casu marzu in the same boat:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Here, here, bro PF. That's worse than prison food!
> 
> And frankly I'd put casu marzu in the same boat:


I’m a very adventurous eater, but there are some things I just can’t do … even blue cheese 

(Edit: and I LOVE most cheese)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Here, here, bro PF. That's worse than prison food!
> 
> And frankly I'd put casu marzu in the same boat:


Note to self: avoid cheese when invited to dinner by Italian friends. Even better, block Italian friends ❌


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, it's now starting to bug me. What's the story with all this bug eating sh1t? now you have Nicole Kidman trying to look all glamorous eating a 3 course bug meal, and Angelina Jolie cooking tarentulas for kids... is there something they are trying to tell us? are we running out of caviar or any other essential food stuff?


Between supply chain shocks and the self-imposed "go green" initiatives (check out the farmer protests in Denmark!!!) they're going to continue to push this crap from every direction possible as it can distract from the problems they're creating for average people.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

sjrk1 said:


> (I'll be honest, I'm always slightly jealous of the size of American houses)


You think his new pad is big... check out the size of his wrist bones!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen, remind me to never move again. Ever.


Sweet digs... when's the party???

Same general area or a serious relocation?

PS: Have an impulse buy inbound that only you (without much exaggeration) will appreciate... even though I ended up with the quartz version purely for stylistic reasons.

That's likely enough of a clue for you.... photos for others on Friday +/-


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> Today I will try it for the first time. Cheers!


Report, please.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Here, here, bro PF. That's worse than prison food!
> 
> And frankly I'd put casu marzu in the same boat:


The farmer literally said "it's to die for!" at the end of the video...☠


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> It really is a terrific watch. That enamel "world map" is just stunning in the flesh.
> 
> Ditto on the SM300 Pro. It's a great watch, but I just couldn't pull the trigger on one I knew I wouldn't wear that often. If I ever change my mind, I'm pretty sure it'll be the white dialed variant.


Speaking of the WT!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Thank you brothers! Bro Sapp how you getting settled into your new place? Did you find unbox the humidor yet?


Yep


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Another weak impulse purchase... design and price too good to resist!










Seriously, I don't even really like chronographs. Dials are too hard to read (with my eyes) and there's just nothing in my life I need to time, and especially not down to this level of precision.

Still, with that dial, colors and case I couldn't resist.

Here's a couple of nice touches I've never seen before:

Double sided quick releases on the bracelet!










Seriously, should be a Swiss law requiring this!!!

And, another touch I've never noticed myself, the bracelet is brushed, except on the downward edge, where it's got a beautiful mirror finish. Look closely as it can be somewhat confusing:










And they come with a fitted rubber strap (also quick release) which is perfect for this time of year.










Firmly added to the "watches I don't need, still cannot resist collection. (WIDNSCR)

PS.... I couldn't make up my mind on the blue or black dial, so of course I bought one of each. Keeping the blue, likely selling the black because even I am not so crazy as to keep both. 🤣


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Vegetable day at the market...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My GP still on strap as GP AD technician on leave. The Omega technician cant do it. But wearing this now -


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like Tudor will be releasing a "homage"? A tribute to the original North Greenland expedition watch perhaps?









TUDOR Watch OFFICIAL on Instagram: "The 70th Anniversary of the British North Greenland Expedition is in flight and heading this way. Stay Tuned on July 8th for the landing! Discover more at the link in our bio. #TudorWatch #BornToDare #TudorTeaser"


TUDOR Watch OFFICIAL shared a post on Instagram: "The 70th Anniversary of the British North Greenland Expedition is in flight and heading this way. Stay Tuned on July 8th for the landing! Discover more at the link in our bio. #TudorWatch #BornToDare #TudorTeaser". Follow their account to see...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like Tudor will be releasing a "homage"? A tribute to the original North Greenland expedition watch perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tudor North Flag Green?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Launch here is tomorrow Friday at 7pm


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Report, please.


A very mild, light whiskey with hints of vanilla. You can feel sweetness, fruit (pear, lemon and others) and a bit of an oak barrel. The smell is a bit worse, because the candy sweetness is very dominant. In the first sip I felt a slight peppery spice that faded away later. It is quite a decent Whiskey for milder palates, however I much prefer the Balvenie 12Y, which I love for its variety of aromas and refined taste. I received the Greign 20Y whiskey as a gift, but I will definitely drink it until the end, because as I mentioned earlier, it is quite decent, and on a 10-point scale I would give it a good 5.5 points. Why not more? Because it's not expressive enough. 😋


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mario1971 said:


> A very mild, light whiskey with hints of vanilla. You can feel sweetness, fruit (pear, lemon and others) and a bit of an oak barrel. The smell is a bit worse, because the candy sweetness is very dominant. In the first sip I felt a slight peppery spice that faded away later. It is quite a decent Whiskey for milder palates, however I much prefer the Balvenie 12Y, which I love for its variety of aromas and refined taste. I received the Greign 20Y whiskey as a gift, but I will definitely drink it until the end, because as I mentioned earlier, it is quite decent, and on a 10-point scale I would give it a good 5.5 points. Why not more? Because it's not expressive enough. 😋


Excellent tasting note! Thanks so much.

Gotta get a Big Like obviously.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> A very mild, light whiskey with hints of vanilla. You can feel sweetness, fruit (pear, lemon and others) and a bit of an oak barrel. The smell is a bit worse, because the candy sweetness is very dominant. In the first sip I felt a slight peppery spice that faded away later. It is quite a decent Whiskey for milder palates, however I much prefer the Balvenie 12Y, which I love for its variety of aromas and refined taste. I received the Greign 20Y whiskey as a gift, but I will definitely drink it until the end, because as I mentioned earlier, it is quite decent, and on a 10-point scale I would give it a good 5.5 points. Why not more? Because it's not expressive enough.


Very comprehensive!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Something new (to me) should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sushi for lunch! 

New omakase (currently takeout only) opened near work. 

I ordered a simple spicy tuna role, two pieces salmon sushi and 2 pieces yellowtail sushi.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Speaking of food. Life is like...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Sushi for lunch!
> 
> New omakase (currently takeout only) opened near work.
> 
> I ordered a simple spicy tuna role, two pieces salmon sushi and 2 pieces yellowtail sushi.


Are you on a diet?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Salmon burgers. A quick and simple dinner at the keyboard.








Cherries for dessert.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you on a diet?


Surprisingly filling!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Surprisingly filling!


TWSS.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@BarracksSi, this is for you. Just came in today.








And yes, it's bigger than it looks!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Arrived early.....

My only real quartz watch....










Only bought the quartz because the form and style is timeless....











Very cheap compared to almost the entire stable, but damn it's pure style.










Nice butterfly deployant for the strap as well. A bonus I didn't even realize was included.

There's no doubt this will get more rotation than it's modest price deserves, but it's simply art as far as I'm concerned (which is why I'm tolerating a Quartz watch into my collection in the first place).


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Happening later (but am not sure if i can go) -


Good day!

We shall be revealing the new Tudor watches at exactly 7pm tonight at the Tudor boutique, The Watch House, C1 High Street BGC. 

You will have the opportunity to have a touch & feel session, as well as view the 2022 Watches & Wonders Tudor novelties. Be one of the first in the world to view this. 

Looking forward to see you there #BORNTODARE


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> Arrived early.....
> 
> My only real quartz watch....
> 
> ...


Funny but I was actually looking at these yesterday and thinking how cool they were - bold, jazzy, deco - different. I saw a black one with pink accents and thought "I could rock that".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I wouldnt mine getting one as well. Is there a mechanical version?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> I wouldnt mine getting one as well. Is there a mechanical version?


No I dont think so - the Hamilton Ventura released late 1950's was the first ever watch in the world with a battery 

edit - spoke to soon, they do make an automatic








Ventura Elvis80 Auto | H24555331


The original Ventura, launched in 1957, made watchmaking history as the world's first electrical, battery powered watch. The new version pays tribute to the ultimate rulebreaker and Ventura's biggest fan: Elvis Presley. The H-10 movement that features in this model has a power reserve of 80...




www.hamiltonwatch.com


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Happening later (but am not sure if i can go) -
> 
> 
> Good day!
> ...


I have been invited to come and see the new Tudor (Expedition/Ranger????) today - apparently they dont have stock for sale, but like Rolex now, have "exhibition" pieces to view (they told me they put me on the list already!?). Nice to be thought of, but strange business model - usually when Tudor release a watch they have a couple in stock on the day. Maybe they expect a real surge of interest & demand on this or maybe they are playing games


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Arrived early.....
> 
> My only real quartz watch....
> 
> ...


Nice watch... do you have the black suit that goes with it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My sister must be in watch shopping cloud 9 still.

Got this message from her: “my friend wants to buy rolex.. They will go to shang tom and reserve. Can she name drop u? my friend’s name is *__* .. thanks”

It turns out it’s her friend’s would be first rolex so i told her that no amount of name dropping can get her a rolex on the spot. She has to go thru the new ordering process.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> No I dont think so - the Hamilton Ventura released late 1950's was the first ever watch in the world with a battery
> 
> edit - spoke to soon, they do make an automatic
> 
> ...


So it’s a modern version?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> I have been invited to come and see the new Tudor (Expedition/Ranger????) today - apparently they dont have stock for sale, but like Rolex now, have "exhibition" pieces to view (they told me they put me on the list already!?). Nice to be thought of, but strange business model - usually when Tudor release a watch they have a couple in stock on the day. Maybe they expect a real surge of interest & demand on this or maybe they are playing games


It is a choice between me having drinks with friends I havent seen in years OR touching a watch i have no plans of buying anyway. The two venues are just 30 minutes apart.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> So it’s a modern version?


lol - yeh, the modern version is the post quartz revolution return to old mechanical tech - post modern


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> It is a choice between me having drinks with friends I havent seen in years OR touching a watch i have no plans of buying anyway. The two venues are just 30 minutes apart.


if you havent seen em in years then they aint friends 
you may have plans on buying the watch if you see it 
30mins is nowt - I'd see the watch and arrive later for chums!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> lol - yeh, the modern version is the post quartz revolution return to old mechanical tech - post modern


The irony


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> if you havent seen em in years then they aint friends
> you may have plans on buying the watch if you see it
> 30mins is nowt - I'd see the watch and arrive later for chums!


Havent seen them in years because of the pandemic.
Let’s see. If my current meeting ends late, might be worthwhile to go to Tudor first then drinks with friends.

need to go home early as well for my two boys.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Havent seen them in years because of the pandemic.
> Let’s see. If my current meeting ends late, might be worthwhile to go to Tudor first then drinks with friends.
> 
> need to go home early as well for my two boys.


If the rumored new release will indeed be a Ranger, I think my wallet's safe.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> If the rumored new release will indeed be a Ranger, I think my wallet's safe.
> View attachment 16746831


Yep…mine, too. It’s not for me. I think it’s more than a little boring, and I don’t particularly like overly flashy watches to begin with. To each his/her own, though.








(Pic from another thread)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Yep…mine, too. It’s not for me. I think it’s more than a little boring, and I don’t particularly like overly flashy watches to begin with. To each his/her own, though.
> View attachment 16746968
> 
> (Pic from another thread)


Fact is, I LOVE it! It's a plain and simple tool watch with an ultra accurate movement. What's not to like? I think @5959HH would really go for it.
If I don't already own the 42mm Ranger and the 39mm Explorer, this new 39mm offering will probably be the one watch for me to have.

And now, the 36mm reduced sizing for the Explorer 124270 finally makes sense.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Fact is, I LOVE it! It's a plain and simple tool watch with an ultra accurate movement. What's not to like? I think @5959HH would really go for it.
> If I don't already own the 42mm Ranger and the 39mm Explorer, this new 39mm offering will probably be the one watch for me to have.
> 
> And now, the 36mm reduced sizing for the Explorer 124270 finally makes sense.


I agree Rich - I really like it and though disappointed it aint white as expected, its a classic field watch and rival to the unobtainable Explorer and a lot of watch for the money


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Today's offering


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And yes, it's bigger than it looks!


That's what I keep telling my wife


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> You will have the opportunity to *have a touch & feel session, *as well as view the 2022 Watches & Wonders Tudor novelties. Be one of the first in the world to view this.
> 
> Looking forward to see you there* #BORNTODARE*


I dared to have a touch and feel session at the local gentlemens club and they threw me out! Next time I'll host a Tudor event there


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> I agree Rich - I really like it and though disappointed it aint white as expected, its a classic field watch and rival to the unobtainable Explorer and a lot of watch for the money


You said it Simon! 
Under $3k for a 39mm tool watch with an in-house, 3 day PR movement that's COSC certified with a silicon hairspring and a toolless fine adjustment bracelet from one of the best tool watch maker...like I said, what's not to like?
Lucky for my wallet it's another black dial so I really don't see it coming into my collection any time soon, if ever.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> If the rumored new release will indeed be a Ranger, I think my wallet's safe.
> View attachment 16746831





jason10mm said:


> I dared to have a touch and feel session at the local gentlemens club and they threw me out! Next time I'll host a Tudor event there


Glad i skipped it. On way home. Also, wasnt wearing a Tudor.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Simon said:


> Funny but I was actually looking at these yesterday and thinking how cool they were - bold, jazzy, deco - different. I saw a black one with pink accents and thought "I could rock that".
> View attachment 16746706


Black with Pink accents is a beauty for sure. Only reason I dismissed it out of hand is that I'm old fashioned and like a watch I can read. 🤣 

This eliminates all of the blackout variants offered by many manufacturer's.

But, if your eyesight is good enough to tell the time on it, then pull the trigger, it's another work of art to be sure!

There's a slew of versions of this iconic watch available:




__





Hamilton Ventura Collection | Iconic watches | Hamilton Watch


Discover the Hamilton Ventura collection, the famous Elvis watch with the daring style. This is an iconic Swiss watch as individual as those who wear it.




www.hamiltonwatch.com





But many, while beautiful, suffer from similar legibility issues, at least for my eyesight.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I dared to have a touch and feel session at the local gentlemens club and they threw me out!


I was hoping the Comic Con that Jenna was supposed to appear at in March would have the same session! Sadly, she never showed...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice watch... do you have the black suit that goes with it?


Actually, the association with MIB is one of the reasons I dismissed this years ago.

I'm one of those types who resists branding in a instant knee-jerk fashion.

None of my hats, shirts or jackets have any logos whatsoever, I won't by a watch due to association with movies or fictional heroes. I even pull excess badging off my autos for the most part.

Just feels wrong.

Fortunately the watch predates the movie and enough time has passed with the Ventura that the movie association has faded so my "branding gag reflex" was not triggered when I looked again.

I can assure you if it had MIB anywhere on the watch (including the case-back) then I'd still have passed.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> I wouldnt mine getting one as well. Is there a mechanical version?


I really wanted the mechanical version myself, but the few they offer deviate to much stylistically for me to stay true to the mechanical nature of my collection.

Either too large, open heart, skeleton or the colors were modified enough to make it less appealing or legible.

Nice pieces though, if any of the autos work for you, they're still very cool watches!

Here's a link to all of the automatics:




__





Hamilton Ventura Collection | Iconic watches | Hamilton Watch


Discover the Hamilton Ventura collection, the famous Elvis watch with the daring style. This is an iconic Swiss watch as individual as those who wear it.




www.hamiltonwatch.com





I think there's several you would really like.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I really wanted the mechanical version myself, but the few they offer deviate to much stylistically for me to stay true to the mechanical nature of my collection.
> 
> Either too large, open heart, skeleton or the colors were modified enough to make it less appealing or legible.
> 
> ...


thinking of the skeleton to tick off that box since i wont be able to afford the RM11.

but the vibe just isnt the same. Will see if available here.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @BarracksSi, this is for you. Just came in today.
> View attachment 16746340
> 
> And yes, it's bigger than it looks!


TNWSS


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Last hours on the strap
> View attachment 16742372


Godfrey

Last hours on the strap


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Happening later (but am not sure if i can go) -
> 
> 
> Good day!
> ...


Enjoy the touch and feel session.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> You said it Simon!
> Under $3k for a 39mm tool watch with an in-house, 3 day PR movement that's COSC certified with a silicon hairspring and a toolless fine adjustment bracelet from one of the best tool watch maker...like I said, what's not to like?
> Lucky for my wallet it's another black dial so I really don't see it coming into my collection any time soon, if ever.



Here it is - tried this afto and they are keeping it for me till the morning
Wore larger than the 58 despite being similar proportions 39mm/11mm etc - 
Very toolish - decent bracelet n adjustable clasp - the dial is really nicely finished and the hands look good
The aged lume not overdone - It may be too small for me, but its the sort of watch if someone only had one, this could be a contender

what do we think?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> Here it is - tried this afto and they are keeping it for me till the morning
> Wore larger than the 58 despite being similar proportions 39mm/11mm etc -
> Very toolish - decent bracelet n adjustable clasp - the dial is really nicely finished and the hands look good
> The aged lume not overdone - It may be too small for me, but its the sort of watch if someone only had one, this could be a contender
> ...


Looks like a 34mm on you!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Arrived early.....
> 
> My only real quartz watch....
> 
> ...


NICE Stephen!!! And as much as it pains me to say it, yours is the more "proper" variation of _that _particular watch, mine being a somewhat bass-ackward mechanical. Looks great on you, too!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks like a 34mm on you!


yep


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Here it is - tried this afto and they are keeping it for me till the morning
> Wore larger than the 58 despite being similar proportions 39mm/11mm etc -
> Very toolish - decent bracelet n adjustable clasp - the dial is really nicely finished and the hands look good
> The aged lume not overdone - It may be too small for me, but its the sort of watch if someone only had one, this could be a contender
> ...


You already know what I think from the other thread Simon. 😉








TUDOR New release "Roughs it in Greenland"


*, most people here can never be happy or excited about a new model. If it was Rolex or Patek you would all be screaming from the rooftops about how amazing it is even if it was 50mm. If it came out at 36mm, I bet you would still be crying, "OMG if it was 39mm it would have been perfect!"...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Simon said:


> what do we think?


Seems like a perfectly good choice for someone making their first purchase of a serious automatic watch.

Beyond that I don't see anything compelling for the seasoned among us.

Minor point and perhaps I'm in the minority here, but I find I'm really not drawn to watches that don't have applied numerals or indices of some sort.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> NICE Stephen!!! And as much as it pains me to say it, yours is the more "proper" variation of _that _particular watch, mine being a somewhat bass-ackward mechanical. Looks great on you, too!


Thanks man, I knew you'd like it. 

The slightly frustrating thing is they do have a mechanical version that retains this style, but they had to go and make it an "open heart" model in order to show off.

Too bad cuz I had bought that one without a second thought. It's weird to have actually purchased a quartz watch from my perspective but it is slick and it does fit me well.

I wouldn't mind trying on the larger mechanical versions, or at least the one that is most similar, but I can't quite dig it based on internet photos alone.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For you scotch heads out there...

Ardbeg breaks all records with its £16mn malt whisky


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Fact is, I LOVE it! It's a plain and simple tool watch with an ultra accurate movement. What's not to like? I think @5959HH would really go for it.
> If I don't already own the 42mm Ranger and the 39mm Explorer, this new 39mm offering will probably be the one watch for me to have.
> 
> And now, the 36mm reduced sizing for the Explorer 124270 finally makes sense.



















Yep I couldn’t agree more that Tudor hit a home run with their latest 39mm Ranger. You can see how similar it is to my 39mm 214270 Explorer but with far less bling and very much gives the appearance of a GADA tool watch. IMO it clicks many boxes particularly regarding the fantastic bracelet and in-house MB5402 movement.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For you scotch heads out there...
> 
> Ardbeg breaks all records with its £16mn malt whisky


Ardbeg is definitely my favorite of all of the Islay’s. Interesting article BSF.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Here it is - tried this afto and they are keeping it for me till the morning
> Wore larger than the 58 despite being similar proportions 39mm/11mm etc -
> Very toolish - decent bracelet n adjustable clasp - the dial is really nicely finished and the hands look good
> The aged lume not overdone - It may be too small for me, but its the sort of watch if someone only had one, this could be a contender
> ...


Simon I think it looks great on your wrist and is one of the neatest watches that Tudor has introduced in a very long time. Maybe the perfect GADA watch. Some might opine that it’s too small for your wrist but definitely not me!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> yep
> View attachment 16747685


Nope looks great even on your massive arm!!
My vote not too small


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Fact is, I LOVE it! It's a plain and simple tool watch with an ultra accurate movement. What's not to like? I think @5959HH would really go for it.
> If I don't already own the 42mm Ranger and the 39mm Explorer, this new 39mm offering will probably be the one watch for me to have.
> 
> And now, the 36mm reduced sizing for the Explorer 124270 finally makes sense.


No doubt it’s a nice watch, but aesthetically it doesn’t do it for me. I’m not sure what it is…maybe the font they used for the numbers? The hour hand? Or, maybe it’s that there’s nothing that really grabs my eye (I know that sounds contradictory.). I don’t know…something about it. However, I can see where it would appeal to others. That’s the reason they make chocolate and vanilla - and thank goodness they do.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Btw, MrsBS passed her sonographer certification exam last week. (@5959HH it's for RVT) You guys wouldn't believe how much personal doubt and fear she's had to push through to get here. She spent much of her childhood being talked down to for not being as smart as her younger siblings, and her parents even asked her why she'd bother enrolling in this course in the first place. But she worked her ass off, recording and playing back every lecture to add to her notes, signing up for extra lab time whenever possible, and making a name for herself as she interned at local hospitals.

I'm happier for her now than I've been for anything else in the past twenty years. I'm so proud.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


>


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Btw, MrsBS passed her sonographer certification exam last week. (@5959HH it's for RVT) You guys wouldn't believe how much personal doubt and fear she's had to push through to get here. She spent much of her childhood being talked down to for not being as smart as her younger siblings, and her parents even asked her why she'd bother enrolling in this course in the first place. But she worked her ass off, recording and playing back every lecture to add to her notes, signing up for extra lab time whenever possible, and making a name for herself as she interned at local hospitals.
> 
> I'm happier for her now than I've been for anything else in the past twenty years. I'm so proud.











For Mrs. BSi and major congratulations to her!!!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Btw, MrsBS passed her sonographer certification exam last week. (@5959HH it's for RVT) You guys wouldn't believe how much personal doubt and fear she's had to push through to get here. She spent much of her childhood being talked down to for not being as smart as her younger siblings, and her parents even asked her why she'd bother enrolling in this course in the first place. But she worked her ass off, recording and playing back every lecture to add to her notes, signing up for extra lab time whenever possible, and making a name for herself as she interned at local hospitals.
> 
> I'm happier for her now than I've been for anything else in the past twenty years. I'm so proud.


Good for her!!! The feeling of working your ass off for something, then achieving it, can't be beat! Here's to a great Friday (and weekend) in the BS house.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugman said:


> No doubt it’s a nice watch, but aesthetically it doesn’t do it for me. I’m not sure what it is…maybe the font they used for the numbers? The hour hand? Or, maybe it’s that there’s nothing that really grabs my eye (I know that sounds contradictory.). I don’t know…something about it. However, I can see where it would appeal to others. That’s the reason they make chocolate and vanilla - and thank goodness they do.


Our different tastes is definitely a good thing and would be terminally boring if we all liked/disliked the same things. 
















Both my 39mm 214270 Explorer and the just introduced 39mm Ranger have similarities as well as dissimilarities. The Explorer might be more aesthetically pleasing to the eye or maybe seen as having too much bling whereas the Ranger might be more pleasing to some because of its tool watch appearance. 

Unfortunately I’m unable to compare/contrast both up close and personal. I will say the Ranger has a great deal going for it - fantastic bracelet, in-house MT5402 movement, reasonable price tag, good proportions, etc. The new and improved Ranger clicks a lot of boxes for me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> The new and improved Ranger clicks a lot of boxes for me.


It's time to finally try a Ranger on for real @5959HH
No more 41mm, no more tight/gritty hand-winding! 😉

Honestly I think Tudor is on the right path to slowly but surely putting their MT-series movements into their new offerings. Plus the pricing strategy is quite aggressive so that's a plus.

Now where the heck did I stash those extra bills....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> No doubt it’s a nice watch, but aesthetically it doesn’t do it for me. I’m not sure what it is…maybe the font they used for the numbers? The hour hand? Or, maybe it’s that there’s nothing that really grabs my eye (I know that sounds contradictory.). I don’t know…something about it. However, I can see where it would appeal to others. That’s the reason they make chocolate and vanilla - and thank goodness they do.


I’m with you on that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The incame!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The incame!


Very nice!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Since I brought up chocolate vs. vanilla, this ain't for everybody, but it makes a good change-up from my norm. I'm trying out a new strap for it, today.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Btw, MrsBS passed her sonographer certification exam last week. (@5959HH it's for RVT) You guys wouldn't believe how much personal doubt and fear she's had to push through to get here. She spent much of her childhood being talked down to for not being as smart as her younger siblings, and her parents even asked her why she'd bother enrolling in this course in the first place. But she worked her ass off, recording and playing back every lecture to add to her notes, signing up for extra lab time whenever possible, and making a name for herself as she interned at local hospitals.
> 
> I'm happier for her now than I've been for anything else in the past twenty years. I'm so proud.


Super mega huzzaha for Mrs BS!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Super mega huzzaha for Mrs BS!


@BarracksSi, IT said it perfectly but she def deserves a XL Big Like.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have I mentioned I like blue?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The incame!


Compared to _*THAT*_ the new Ranger _*is*_ plain Jane...👍🏻


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugman said:


> No doubt it’s a nice watch, but aesthetically it doesn’t do it for me. I’m not sure what it is…maybe the font they used for the numbers? The hour hand? Or, maybe it’s that there’s nothing that really grabs my eye (I know that sounds contradictory.). I don’t know…something about it. However, I can see where it would appeal to others. That’s the reason they make chocolate and vanilla - and thank goodness they do.


I think it’s the font for me. Just doesn’t look “right” to me. I actually like the dial color/texture and the hour hand


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> The incame!


Nice!!

I’m still on the list for one! Looks great!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I’m still on the list for one! Looks great!


Gotta say, this might be my fave Rolex dial.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Gotta say, this might be my fave Rolex dial.


A buddy has one and I tried on one of the exhibition models and the dial is _so_ much more vibrant in person!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ponged and conventional.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Ponged and conventional.


Your "conventional" is not entirely conventional there bro! 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Note to any of the brothers who may be considering becoming a president (you know who you are), DO NOT put a pool in your house!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Note to any of the brothers who may be considering becoming a president (you know who you are), DO NOT put a pool in your house!


I saw that story on another outlet. Crazy! It reminded me of this scene…in reverse.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sugman said:


> I saw that story on another outlet. Crazy! It reminded me of this scene…in reverse.


Wow, I just remembered this scene, I wish they still made such funny movies 😂


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I’m still on the list for one! Looks great!


Probably not a bad idea to pull out all of the stops to get the last Rolex model with the tried and true 31XX movement. Right now I’m a little bit leery of buying any Rolex with the 32XX movement given problems with low amplitude and losing time. Currently all of my Rolexes have 31XX movements.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wow, I just remembered this scene, I wish they still made such funny movies


PF what’s your take on Rolex’s perceived issue with 32XX movements? Right now there’s a thread in the Rolex & Tudor Forum pertaining to just that, but I would prefer to restrict any such discussion to this thread rather than involve the unwashed outside this venue.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Probably not a bad idea to pull out all of the stops


I'm a natural at pulling out all the stops.

Not so good at putting them all back in.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm a natural at pulling out all the stops.
> 
> Not so good at putting them all back in.


So long as you don't have any left over...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> For you scotch heads out there...
> 
> Ardbeg breaks all records with its £16mn malt whisky


wow - staggering - whisky a commodity - as with James, Ardbeg is also my fave.

I was away this week on holiday and stumbled across a rather special and very limited run (521 bottles) of whisky by a small Yorkshire distillery named Filey bay. Managed to buy 2 bottles at the Booths retailer - one for drinking n one for putting aside - but already seems people paying multiple times MSRP





__





Distilling: Booths 175th Anniversary Filey Bay Single Cask #175 | The Spirit of Yorkshire







www.spiritofyorkshire.com













Filey Bay Booths 175th Anniversary Edition Single PX Cask


Filey Bay Booths 175th Anniversary Edition Single PX Cask available to buy online at specialist whisky shop whiskys.co.uk Stamford Bridge York




www.whiskys.co.uk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Simon said:


> Managed to buy 2 bottles at the Booths retailer - one for drinking n one for putting aside - but already seems people paying multiple times MSRP


Careful…this type of thing could turn that whisky into the next Rolex. Next thing you know there are only display bottles at the stores.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> wow - staggering - whisky a commodity - as with James, Ardbeg is also my fave.
> 
> I was away this week on holiday and stumbled across a rather special and very limited run (521 bottles) of whisky by a small Yorkshire distillery named Filey bay. Managed to buy 2 bottles at the Booths retailer - one for drinking n one for putting aside - but already seems people paying multiple times MSRP
> 
> ...


62.5% abv! 😲 😲 

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

5959HH said:


> PF what’s your take on Rolex’s perceived issue with 32XX movements? Right now there’s a thread in the Rolex & Tudor Forum pertaining to just that, but I would prefer to restrict any such discussion to this thread rather than involve the unwashed outside this venue.


I have multiple watches with the 32XX movement, never had a problem; if I was to listen to the complaints on forums, I would be wearing a smart watch and driving a Toyota 😉


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sugman said:


> Careful…this type of thing could turn that whisky into the next Rolex. Next thing you know there are only display bottles at the stores.


I will happily swap the whisky for a Rolex when it has reached its price 
there was in fact only a display container - and I half expected them to say - no more for sale - 
but they readily went n found me 2 full bottles


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 62.5% abv! 😲 😲
> 
> Have you tried it yet?


nah - too afraid


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> 62.5% abv!
> 
> Have you tried it yet?


Definitely have to cut that with some water.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

jason10mm said:


> Definitely have to cut that with some water.


125 proof - ouch


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> 125 proof - ouch


Yep and the reason I avoid cask strength. Adding any liquid to any higher quality whiskey tends to ruin the taste for me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Your "conventional" is not entirely conventional there bro!


Conventional-ish.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Note to any of the brothers who may be considering becoming a president (you know who you are), DO NOT put a pool in your house!


So I hope that’s a lesson for Pong!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> I saw that story on another outlet. Crazy! It reminded me of this scene…in reverse.


I guess the President didn’t have an Oh Henry on hand.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Yep and the reason I avoid cask strength. Adding any liquid to any higher quality whiskey tends to ruin the taste for me.


Just don’t put too much, which is always the culprit. Take one of those plastic swizzle sticks (now very rare) or a straw, dip it in water and hold the end with your thumb, then you can control the water amount very well.

Opens up the flavour nicely.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Been falling out with my YM:








Thinking about a possible trade for an SD43. I have a black ND Sub already.

What does the collective wisdom of OoO say?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Been falling out with my YM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too beautiful and unique to trade off for any Sub variant.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Simon said:


> 125 proof - ouch


I think you're properly cautious; I'll send you my address and safely dispose of it for you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Been a while since we've seen Tiffany and Paulina.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Simon said:


> 125 proof - ouch


No Smoking nearby. 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Yep and the reason I avoid cask strength. Adding any liquid to any higher quality whiskey tends to ruin the taste for me.


Have you tried distilled water or the like? I would not try unfiltered tap water, that's for sure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Been falling out with my YM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I already had a Sub, I wouldn't trade in the YM for a SD...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Been falling out with my YM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say keep the YM. It's different enough to coexist in a collection with a black Rolex diver. If you're just bored and fancy a change maybe swap the Sub for an SD.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Getting back into wine (because that’s what my dad likes now) and cognac (because that’s what my father in law likes). 

and because this is a watch forum -


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Been falling out with my YM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mui.richard said:


> I say keep the YM. It's different enough to coexist in a collection with a black Rolex diver. If you're just bored and fancy a change maybe swap the Sub for an SD.


I second this 100% ^^^^ The SD43 is the ultimate Sub, period!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Another consideration is that I have the Bluesy and the Hulk as well, so that would make 3 subs in the collection already. Maybe the ND sub for sd43 is the way to go.

Thanks gents!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Been falling out with my YM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont trade. Just get the SD.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Have you tried distilled water or the like? I would not try unfiltered tap water, that's for sure.


Even better, he can try to locate the source of water used by the distillery to dilute their whisky 😉


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Been falling out with my YM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d keep the YM as it’s unique compared to the many Subs and SDs. Are you sure that you can pull off a SD43. Oops dumb question as you have the PO. Maybe let the Sub ND go and give the SD43 a shot in your line up.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> I second this 100% ^^^^ The SD43 is the ultimate Sub, period!


Godfrey

A picture is worth a thousand words 😉


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Note to any of the brothers who may be considering becoming a president (you know who you are), DO NOT put a pool in your house!


Or a teleprompter….


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Or a teleprompter….


Putin made him do it after watching Bruce Almighty 😉


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Putin made him do it after watching Bruce Almighty 😉


Forgot all about this and just literally laughed out loud. Well played sir.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Even better, he can try to locate the source of water used by the distillery to dilute their whisky 😉


There are a couple of distilleries that actually sell that water in their visitor centers...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Just don’t put too much, which is always the culprit. Take one of those plastic swizzle sticks (now very rare) or a straw, dip it in water and hold the end with your thumb, then you can control the water amount very well.
> 
> Opens up the flavour nicely.


Depending on the whisky but yes I do just that. 
straw seems to be the best option. I fill the glass to the half way point with water and use that as a measure.
Opens up the flavours and scents.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Depending on the whisky but yes I do just that.
> straw seems to be the best option. I fill the glass to the half way point with water and use that as a measure.
> Opens up the flavours and scents.


I'm more of an eyedropper guy...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm more of an *eyedropper guy*...


Is this a sort of Peeping Tom?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is this a sort of Peeping Tom?


One can only imagine…..


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

You know we reached an historical low when an education minister gives the finger to the citizens 😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So all these skeleton dials are hard to find it turns out.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> So all these skeleton dials are hard to find it turns out.


FYIW the US site has them listed as available...









Ventura Elvis80 Skeleton Auto | H24535331


Ventura Elvis80 Skeleton Auto The Ventura Elvis80 Skeleton is an ultra-modern tribute to the past, present and future of the world’s first electric watch. Automatic, rather than electric, it celebrates cutting-edge watchmaking with a precise, skeletonized




www.hamiltonwatch.com





and









Ventura Elvis80 Skeleton Auto | H24525331


Ventura Elvis80 Skeleton Auto The Ventura Elvis80 Skeleton is an ultra-modern tribute to the past, present and future of the world’s first electric watch. Automatic, rather than electric, it celebrates cutting-edge watchmaking with a precise, skeletonized




www.hamiltonwatch.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> FYIW the US site has them listed as available...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. Some form of discrimination?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Was hoping to see it in person first. But i have bought blind before. So, hmmmm ……


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Yep and the reason I avoid cask strength. Adding any liquid to any higher quality whiskey tends to ruin the taste for me.


To be fair, the distiller just added the water for you when it comes in at less than cask strength, though I find a single ice cube still helps. I used to drink everything neat but have mellowed lately


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Was hoping to see it in person first. But i have bought blind before. So, hmmmm ……


By contrast, almost every watch I've ever owned has been bought remotely, without ever seeing a live example.

Very few exceptions, honestly.

Lucky for many that they live/travel near shops with inventory!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> By contrast, almost every watch I've ever owned has been bought remotely, without ever seeing a live example.
> 
> Very few exceptions, honestly.
> 
> Lucky for many that they live/travel near shops with inventory!


At the height of the lockdown, i bought a lot blind.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

While a ponder whether to bring my Hamilton total to 2.5


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Godfrey
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words
> 
> View attachment 16751270


Very cool


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'm more of an eyedropper guy...


Better than being a teabagger guy…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> To be fair, the distiller just added the water for you when it comes in at less than cask strength, though I find a single ice cube still helps. I used to drink everything neat but have mellowed lately


I find that ice shuts down the flavour.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> To be fair, the distiller just added the water for you when it comes in at less than cask strength, though I find a single ice cube still helps. I used to drink everything neat but have mellowed lately


My new rule is below 15yo, ice should be OK. And as much as possible, i use this cube not made of water but you put in the freezer. Forgot what it’s called.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> My new rule is below 15yo, ice should be OK. And as much as possible, i use this cube not made of water but you put in the freezer. Forgot what it’s called.


Do you actually find those work? Ice cools a drink by melting into it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you actually find those work? Ice cools a drink by melting into it.


Yes they do. And one cube suffices.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pongster said:


> My new rule is below 15yo, ice should be OK. And as much as possible, i use this cube not made of water but you put in the freezer. Forgot what it’s called.


Kids bought me whiskey rocks years ago and I probably used them once. I was always afraid that I’d forget, think they were ice, and break a tooth. A broken tooth = a good single malt


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

limnoman said:


> Kids bought me whiskey rocks years ago and I probably used them once. I was always afraid that I’d forget, think they were ice, and break a tooth. A broken tooth = a good single malt
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Here's a trick for you: put some thick bottom whisky glasses in the freezer, the bottom will cool the whisky very quickly once poured; the thickest the bottom, the longer it'll stay cool.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Chilling with Tiffany...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Might be just me but Kate's a babe...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie chilling with me...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Yes they do. And one cube suffices.


Do you find that cooling the drink makes the flavours much less than if it was room temp?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Do you find that cooling the drink makes the flavours much less than if it was room temp?


Room temp here is not comparable


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Room temp here is not comparable


I am of the same kind. If I want to dilute slightly for flavour release I use room temp water and very little.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Here's a trick for you: put some thick bottom whisky glasses in the freezer, the bottom will cool the whisky very quickly once poured; the thickest the bottom, the longer it'll stay cool.


Good trick, just don't let this happen...it will be longer than shorter that's for sure 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Good trick, just don't let this happen...it will be longer than shorter that's for sure 😅
> View attachment 16753192


I never do it for whisky, I always drink it at room temperature (mine, not Pong's 😉), but I like drinking certain liqueurs that way.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And Monday is almost behind us.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank god


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Been falling out with my YM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve never actually seen nor tried on a SD43 but like the concept as theoretically it might have the best overall proportions of any Rolex. At one time I owned a YM too but fell out of love with it too. IMO your ND Sub and SD43 should complement each other quite nicely. In reality though there’s little rhyme or reason to what we buy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> I second this 100% ^^^^ The SD43 is the ultimate Sub, period!


#neverreadahead but can only say brilliant minds think similarly.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Another consideration is that I have the Bluesy and the Hulk as well, so that would make 3 subs in the collection already. Maybe the ND sub for sd43 is the way to go.
> 
> Thanks gents!


Personally I would jettison the Bluesy before the ND Sub. YM too but that’s just me. Think long and hard before ridding yourself of the ND Sub.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Even better, he can try to locate the source of water used by the distillery to dilute their whisky


Sounds like way too much effort for someone who doesn’t want to dilute high grade whiskey with anything at all…


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Or a teleprompter….


Unsure who’s driving the bus but ain’t Joe.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you actually find those work? Ice cools a drink by melting into it.


I dont find they work at all


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

5959HH said:


> I’ve never actually seen nor tried on a SD43 but like the concept as theoretically it might have the best overall proportions of any Rolex. At one time I owned a YM too but fell out of love with it too. IMO your ND Sub and SD43 should complement each other quite nicely. In reality though there’s little rhyme or reason to what we buy.


Isn’t yours an SD43?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Back on the rubber strap for today....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

At the ER checking to see if I have a retinal detachment.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Sounds like way too much effort for someone who doesn’t want to dilute high grade whiskey with anything at all…


You really don't need to add much water; that's why I said I use an eyedropper. A few drops is usually all I need but even at those quantities, I still stay away from chlorinated water. Distilled water is fine.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> At the ER checking to see if I have a retinal detachment.


I'd give my right retina for that watch!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> FYIW the US site has them listed as available...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it still available? The black PVD one?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Is it still available? The black PVD one?


It says in stock.

And on sale since last week at Joma only $1,287.00





__





Hamilton Elvis80 Skeleton Automatic Men's Watch H24535331


Shop for Elvis80 Skeleton Automatic Men's Watch H24535331 by Hamilton at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> It says in stock.
> 
> And on sale since last week at Joma only $1,287.00
> 
> ...


for some reason, cant open jomashop link.

It says available soon on hamilton website when i click it


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> for some reason, cant open jomashop link.
> 
> It says available soon on hamilton website when i click it
> 
> View attachment 16755007


Very strange. I tested the link and it works fine for me.

Maybe something in your browser isn't allowing the link to function.

Just go to jomashop.com and enter "Ventura" in the search bar and that will pull up the dozen or so models they offer, including the one you're looking for.... Unless for some reason they restrict sales in your area.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Very strange. I tested the link and it works fine for me.
> 
> Maybe something in your browser isn't allowing the link to function.
> 
> Just go to jomashop.com and enter "Ventura" in the search bar and that will pull up the dozen or so models they offer, including the one you're looking for.... Unless for some reason they restrict sales in your area.


No elvis skeleton on mine



https://www.jomashop.com/search?q=Ventura


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Anyway, thanks bro. There must be a reason why no longer available.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Anyway, thanks bro. There must be a reason why no longer available.


I don't give up that easily.....

Search on the item number: H24535331 and let me know if it comes up.

Edit: PS I think I know why... All of the Ventura's have Ventura in the description... except the skeleton version you want... it's billed as the:

Hamilton Elvis80 Skeleton Automatic Men's Watch

That's an error on their end... the correct title should include Ventura, but it doesn't.

I think the item number search will work?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I don't give up that easily.....
> 
> Search on the item number: H24535331 and let me know if it comes up.
> 
> ...


Found it. Thanks bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> At the ER checking to see if I have a retinal detachment.


Possible detached retina??

If so, what’s the plan?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Unsure who’s driving the bus but ain’t Joe.


Maybe it’s like a Herbie? I mean it looks as though it’s driving itself right?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Does the Ventura still say In Stock bro Stephen?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Does the Ventura still say In Stock bro Stephen?


Yep. Even added it to my cart. Says it ships in 1-3 days.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Yep. Even added it to my cart. Says it ships in 1-3 days.


That’s the Jomashop. How about in Hamilton?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> At the ER checking to see if I have a retinal detachment.


Hope everything is fine.
Well, at least the watch is in focus so it can't be that bad...😁


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Back in ER again. This time the vision in my right eye is about 80% gone. Earlier it was only 10%.

Hopefully now they do something about it!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eye doc appt tomorrow morning. Best they could do.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> This time the vision in my right eye is about 80% gone


Oh my! ☹
Hoping it's recoverable 🤞🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Praying for you bro


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I thought you should watch this video @BigSeikoFan since you live in NYC






Now, you can either panic, or have a good laugh reading the comments, some are pure gold 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I thought you should watch this video @BigSeikoFan since you live in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The idiot who ok'd this video should be fired but yeah, the comments were great.

And Mrs BSF's plan is to run _towards_ the blast.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> That’s the Jomashop. How about in Hamilton?


Nope, on the Hamilton site it now say's "available soon"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Nope, on the Hamilton site it now say's "available soon"


And i may be guilty of that. 

Joma shop is 500 cheaper. Not sure how much the tax would be. CA tax is 8.25%. So it cost me almost 2K on the Hamilton website.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Holy crap!!! Hope it gets sorted out sappie. Thinking of you bud.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The idiot who ok'd this video should be fired but yeah, the comments were great.
> 
> *And Mrs BSF's plan is to run towards the blast.*


Strange, I heard of a similar behaviour that happened in biblical times


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Somebody asked about the silver BB?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Back in ER again. This time the vision in my right eye is about 80% gone. Earlier it was only 10%.
> 
> Hopefully now they do something about it!


Oh no! Do they know what happened??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@Sappie66, waiting for some good news. Hope the dr gives you an all clear!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Minutes before my appt. Hope I get the fix today rather than wait another day.

One-way ab ride cost me almost $100!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Minutes before my appt. Hope I get the fix today rather than wait another day.
> 
> One-way ab ride cost me almost $100!


Good luck!!!

PS: the ride would have been only $50 if you hadn't kept flashing the Milgauss. 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Minutes before my appt. Hope I get the fix today rather than wait another day.
> 
> One-way ab ride cost me almost $100!


Good luck bro 🤞🏻


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got sent to an eye surgeon. More waiting.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Got sent to an eye surgeon. More waiting.


We're waiting


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I thought you should watch this video @BigSeikoFan since you live in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the comments are pretty funny…at least some of them. I think people kinda miss the point, though. I’ve been doing health physics (rad protection) work for 30+ years, and the biggest challenge I’ve faced hasn’t been the physics, it’s the misconceptions and other results of poor communication and how it affects folks.

It’s not really explained, but the point of get inside, stay inside, and stay tuned is to avoid “secondary exposures” such as from fallout. It’s not to avoid the initial radiation from the blast, itself. Being stuck in traffic and/or evacuating through the plume isn’t necessarily an optimum response. So for those outside of the immediate area, following those directions can significantly reduce radiation dose. It’s actually good advice, but a little background may have been useful.

And now back to your regularly scheduled programming…


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Minutes before my appt. Hope I get the fix today rather than wait another day.
> 
> One-way ab ride cost me almost $100!


Good luck!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> At the ER checking to see if I have a retinal detachment.


Your focus looks ok to me but I’m not an eye doctor 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Minutes before my appt. Hope I get the fix today rather than wait another day.
> 
> One-way ab ride cost me almost $100!


Good luck! Prayers!🙏


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

OK, I had a gas bubble put into my right eye to push the retina back into place. I will have laser done to both eyes to repair retinal tears. That may happen tomorrow or Thursday.

Thanks for the thoughts and kinds words. Should be fine. Just really annoying. We all take vision for granted!

Home with a beer.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> OK, I had a gas bubble put into my right eye to push the retina back into place. I will have laser done to both eyes to repair retinal tears. That may happen tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and kinds words. Should be fine. Just really annoying. We all take vision for granted!
> 
> Home with a beer.


Sounds like it's all gonna be sorted out then.

Best of luck on the laser procedure!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering around with Tiffany...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

5959HH said:


> Personally I would jettison the Bluesy before the ND Sub. YM too but that’s just me.


Ahem.

Keep that up and we're gonna have words.



















If there's two keepers in my stable, those two are them.

Nobody puts those babies in the corner!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Back in ER again. This time the vision in my right eye is about 80% gone. Earlier it was only 10%.
> 
> Hopefully now they do something about it!


Holy shyt.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Yeah, the comments are pretty funny…at least some of them. I think people kinda miss the point, though. I’ve been doing health physics (rad protection) work for 30+ years, and the biggest challenge I’ve faced hasn’t been the physics, it’s the misconceptions and other results of poor communication and how it affects folks.
> 
> It’s not really explained, but the point of get inside, stay inside, and stay tuned is to avoid “secondary exposures” such as from fallout. It’s not to avoid the initial radiation from the blast, itself. Being stuck in traffic and/or evacuating through the plume isn’t necessarily an optimum response. So for those outside of the immediate area, following those directions can significantly reduce radiation dose. It’s actually good advice, but a little background may have been useful.
> 
> And now back to your regularly scheduled programming…


I grew up in Omaha, not far from SAC Headquarters. I figured that it was one of the places most heavily targeted by Soviet ICBMs. My plan — especially after _The Day After_ came out — was to drive as fast as I could to get closer to HQ. I told myself that I’d rather be vaporized than deal with the aftermath.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Got sent to an eye surgeon. More waiting.


Your eye might be **** but you still take a good photo, good luck my bro.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sounds like it’s all sorted out then mate. You will be fine, rest up and enjoy the drink.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> OK, I had a gas bubble put into my right eye to push the retina back into place. I will have laser done to both eyes to repair retinal tears. That may happen tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and kinds words. Should be fine. Just really annoying. We all take vision for granted!
> 
> Home with a beer.


Good luck on the upcoming procedure 🙏🏻
Before and after your treatment you'll need to rest. Don't feel obligated to keep bros here in the loop, it will probably take 2~4 weeks for full recovery.

Get well ☺


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Good luck on the upcoming procedure 🙏🏻
> Before and after your treatment you'll need to rest. Don't feel obligated to keep bros here in the loop, it will probably take 2~4 weeks for full recovery.
> 
> Get well ☺


He does have a secretary, she can read the posts to him and he will dictate the answers, easy peasy 😉


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> OK, I had a gas bubble put into my right eye to push the retina back into place. I will have laser done to both eyes to repair retinal tears. That may happen tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and kinds words. Should be fine. Just really annoying. We all take vision for granted!
> 
> Home with a beer.


Glad to hear that it’s working out.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> He does have a secretary, she can read the posts to him and he will dictate the answers, easy peasy 😉


Hmm, I wonder...🤔


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm, I wonder...🤔
> View attachment 16757667


This is oddly entertaining, yet disturbing at the same time. 

Anyone know where this is from? Movie, TV show or just random Internet insanity?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> This is oddly entertaining, yet disturbing at the same time.
> 
> Anyone know where this is from? Movie, TV show or just random Internet insanity?


Its from the film "Career Opportunities."


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> This is oddly entertaining, yet disturbing at the same time.
> 
> Anyone know where this is from? Movie, TV show or just random Internet insanity?


Sure, OOO is the source of all knowledge... here you go



ithardin said:


> Its from the film "Career Opportunities."
> 
> View attachment 16757746


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> OK, I had a gas bubble put into my right eye to push the retina back into place. I will have laser done to both eyes to repair retinal tears. That may happen tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and kinds words. Should be fine. Just really annoying. We all take vision for granted!
> 
> Home with a beer.


Glad all is (mostly) well! Still thinking of you through surgery, bro!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Quick Vegas trip for a work conference!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Quick Vegas trip for a work conference!


Remember, sleep is overrated.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Back at the eye doc. Hope to get my laser repairs done today, or it might be tomorrow. We’ll see.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Back at the eye doc. Hope to get my laser repairs done today, or it might be tomorrow. We’ll see.


I don't know why, but that really doesn't strike me as a retinal surgery watch.

What else did you bring?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A dash of blue...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Fill-flash in strong sunlight is your friend...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Back at the eye doc. Hope to get my laser repairs done today, or it might be tomorrow. We’ll see.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.


Good luck bro. God bless you. I saw what you did there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> I don't know why, but that really doesn't strike me as a retinal surgery watch.
> 
> What else did you bring?


Well, so happens that the laser surgery will be done Friday, so I can select a more suitable watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, so happens that the laser surgery will be done Friday, so I can select a more suitable watch.


So long as you don't bring anything with a cyclops... 😊


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Back at the eye doc. Hope to get my laser repairs done today, or it might be tomorrow. We’ll see.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.


Good luck. Vision stuff is scary. When I had my stroke 3+ years back, I was blind for about a week. SUCKED!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, so happens that the laser surgery will be done Friday, so I can select a more suitable watch.


Caught a break there then, eh?

Are they going to do both eyes at once or one at a time so you have a chance to heal in between?

Any idea as to what triggered this unfortunate condition???

God Speed to you sir.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Good luck. Vision stuff is scary. When I had my stroke 3+ years back, I was blind for about a week. SUCKED!


Dang! Glad you are okay!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Caught a break there then, eh?
> 
> Are they going to do both eyes at once or one at a time so you have a chance to heal in between?
> 
> ...


Both eyes at same time. Should be okay.

Trigger? Being near-sighted, having had cataract surgery, and aging are all separate factors, but I have all three. Didn’t have any trauma to the head though.

The scary thing is that it advanced quickly! Glad I went to the ER when I did.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> OK, I had a gas bubble put into my right eye to push the retina back into place. I will have laser done to both eyes to repair retinal tears. That may happen tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and kinds words. Should be fine. Just really annoying. We all take vision for granted!
> 
> Home with a beer.


You pick that can of beer because of the crazy eyes?

Best of luck!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotta wear the bracelet so long as I have gas in the eye, apparently.

The gas replaced the jelly in my eye. You know, the stuff Shrek said was good on toast!

PS: that’s a Nikka Yoicii single malt, and a Drew Estates Java Mint Toro.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh Yes!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Skeleton? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Oh Yes!!


I’ll see your drummer and raise you a guitar player…and one really lucky guitar.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

very talented and sexy. Perfect combo.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Quick Vegas trip for a work conference!


AMEX?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Both eyes at same time. Should be okay.
> 
> Trigger? Being near-sighted, having had cataract surgery, and aging are all separate factors, but I have all three. Didn’t have any trauma to the head though.
> 
> The scary thing is that it advanced quickly! Glad I went to the ER when I did.


Have you noticed if you've delveloped radar-like other senses?  #daredevil


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

So my "more conservative than me" big brother (who has been involved in campaign management, etc his entire life" is running for the Missouri State Legislature. Yesterday a "man" showed up on his front porch all irate about a one-page mailer my brother's campaign had mailed out. On the ring camera you can see him having a little tirade and threatening my brother, his wife, and their grandchildren. "I hope you and family get shot by a kid with an AR-15!" Needless to say he was arrested.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I laugh every time I see this...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I laugh every time I see this...
> View attachment 16759931


I didn’t know Gal was Jenna’s mom!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sugman said:


> I’ll see your drummer and raise you a guitar player…and one really lucky guitar.


Let's tone it down a bit and listen to something more soothing, we are not 20 anymore


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> So my "more conservative than me" big brother (who has been involved in campaign management, etc his entire life" is running for the Missouri State Legislature. Yesterday a "man" showed up on his front porch all irate about a one-page mailer my brother's campaign had mailed out. On the ring camera you can see him having a little tirade and threatening my brother, his wife, and their grandchildren. "I hope you and family get shot by a kid with an AR-15!" Needless to say he was arrested.


I don't get into partisan politics. Even if I did, I could think of no justification for this kind of thing. It's reprehensible.

Maybe we need one of these...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's tone it down a bit and listen to something more soothing, we are not 20 anymore


I've now watched that video several times, and damn, I finally noticed there's a piano in it!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> I've now watched that video several times, and damn, I finally noticed there's a piano in it!


There is??


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> I've now watched that video several times, and damn, I finally noticed there's a piano in it!


What piano? I saw muffins...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Oh Yes!!


Cute but she has the least muscle tone I've ever seen on a drummer


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> What piano? I saw muffins...


She can sure tickle the ivories...at least she tickles mine.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Cute but she has the least muscle tone I've ever seen on a drummer


I noticed that, too - especially in the picture-in-picture shots - but wasn't gonna mention it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Let's tone it down a bit and listen to something more soothing, we are *not 20 anymore*


Says you!

That said, I'm thinking store-bought...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That said, I'm thinking store-bought...


Now that would be great store in which to browse through the inventory!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Says you!
> 
> That said, _*I'm thinking store-bought...*_


Regardless, I'd take muffins over drumsticks any day 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Enjoy 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Oh Yes!!


Not as hot-hot (in this video, at least) but her chops are surprising:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but pretty damn talented kids.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> AMEX?


Yup, Centurion airport lounge!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

My Mission to Earth… 

Went to the Swatch boutique at “New York New York” in Vegas. I was greeted kindly and asked if they had any MoonSwatches. The young lady initially said “no.” Then asked, if they did have one, which would I pick.

I said Neptune, and she said they hadn’t seen any Neptune pieces since launch date (maybe to fix the ceramic paint bleeding onto the skin with water contact??), but that they have had random shipments (sometimes with multiple different models, and sometimes with a bunch of the same model).

She followed up and asked if I like green. I said sure, like the Earth one? (Earth was my second choice). I said I could rock one, but confirmed that they didn’t have any. She quickly changed her tune and said they _might_ have an Earth one in the back… 

Kind of an odd interaction, but I ended up getting my Mission to Earth! They needed both my credit card and ID to make sure the name matched and I got the 2-year warranty connected directly with my email address. 

I have to say, the watch LOOKS great, and is extremely light (as expected). Velcro strap is a bit weird. But, you get what you pay for, I guess. Overall happy with the affordable purchase!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup, Centurion airport lounge!


Skymiles Amex? My go to card.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> My Mission to Earth…
> 
> Went to the Swatch boutique at “New York New York” in Vegas. I was greeted kindly and asked if they had any MoonSwatches. The young lady initially said “no.” Then asked, if they did have one, which would I pick.
> 
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Skymiles Amex? My go to card.


I have the Platinum card. Pretty much only card I use. Also have the Apple Card Mastercard where Amex isn’t accepted.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Two watches coming back from some service tomorrow. One getting sold; one I'm looking forward to wearing again.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> Interesting.


It seemed like they were not wanting to sell to people who were unaware of the Watch. Took a conversation and showing some of my knowledge of Omega and watches in general for her to hint that they might have one model in the back… 

The initial response was a flat “no” when I asked if they had any.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> I have the Platinum card. Pretty much only card I use. Also have the Apple Card Mastercard where Amex isn’t accepted.


Yep. Gotta have something for when they say...Ummm, we don't take American Express.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Oh Yes!!


Yow! Way hot and she plays!!

That said, she was sorta cheating by using a double bass pedal...

BSF, _that's_ what you took away from the video??


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

! Breaking news !
Swatch group to shutter Omega following the recent "Moonswatch Debacle". 









Speedmaster sales increase 50% in the wake of the MoonSwatch launch


Swatch Group AG CEO Nick Hayek reveals to Bloomberg UK that the MoonSwatch launch has resulted in a 50% increase in Speedmaster sales.




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of drums... The first time I saw a picture of Neil Peart's drum kit, I said, "Wow, this guy is _really_ compensating for something!" 








I sh*t you not; this is his kit!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Then I heard him play. "OMFG, we are in the presence of greatness!"






The only guy I'd compare him with is Buddy Rich and it's no coincidence that's who's on the screen behind Neil.

RIP, Neil.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Regardless, I'd take muffins over drumsticks any day


Nay! You can order up muffins in like 2 days, bit drumsticks take YEARS of work!









Hmmm, my search history might be a bit suspect from now on...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> My Mission to Earth…
> 
> Went to the Swatch boutique at “New York New York” in Vegas. I was greeted kindly and asked if they had any MoonSwatches. The young lady initially said “no.” Then asked, if they did have one, which would I pick.


Tell me you are meeting this lady at Rum Jungle or something.

Vicarious hook ups FTW!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Tell me you are meeting this lady at Rum Jungle or something.
> 
> Vicarious hook ups FTW!!


Unfortunately did not get her number and I had to run back quickly to the conference 

That being said, will be roaming the Resorts World area post-conference. Firm is hosting a nice dinner and grabbing cigars and drinks with some partners after. … some lookers at the conference Lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

jason10mm said:


> Nay! You can order up muffins in like 2 days, bit drumsticks take YEARS of work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For years, I had a habit of telling myself that there were only two things that really, deeply scared me: 1) wet ice on dark runways, 2) in-flight fire over the ocean.

This is no longer true.

Can visual imagery be removed? Good Gawd….

👹


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Partagas … and a bottle of JW black in the corner


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Partagas … and a bottle of JW black in the corner


So where are the lookers??


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Partagas … and a bottle of JW black in the corner


Very nice!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So where are the lookers??


Are you off by one letter?!? 

Vegas baby!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So where are the lookers??


Partner (he’s like 80, old school M&A attorney) took me away from the reception for cigars and free scotch. I have to pick my battles … night it still very young!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you off by one letter?!?


EXACTLY what I was thinking! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

That whole new drumstick pic kinda scared me, too…dang!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you off by one letter?!?
> 
> Vegas baby!


They do have some nice lockers in Vegas…


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok so we have had plenty of music etc and some chick that got too close to the ooze from Teenage mutant ninja turtles but what about in home cooking?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Ok so we have had plenty of music etc and some chick that got too close to the ooze from Teenage mutant ninja turtles but what about in home cooking?
> View attachment 16761790


"I'll have what she's having."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy birthday, Linda!






Just a stunning voice...


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Partagas … and a bottle of JW black in the corner


Smoking indoors, in public - civilisation!
There only a handful of places over here where you can.
Had some time off in London last month and stopped by Davidoff on Jermyn Street, a nice place to sit and cool your heels while enjoying a cigar


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Ok so we have had plenty of music etc and some chick that got too close to the ooze from Teenage mutant ninja turtles but what about in home cooking?


Just been catching up after a week or so absence and I must say some of the posts have been...umm...'fruity'...
HR and IT haven't been on the phone, so I think I got away with viewing it on my work laptop 

Anyway, after a busy (and at times grim) week at work, I'm off to the 'It's five o'clock somewhere'


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> It seemed like they were not wanting to sell to people who were unaware of the Watch. Took a conversation and showing some of my knowledge of Omega and watches in general for her to hint that they might have one model in the back…
> 
> The initial response was a flat “no” when I asked if they had any.


I think that's right — sounds like she was feeling you out to see if you're a flipper. Flippers don't care which model they have, but enthusiasts would have chosen a favorite or two.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sjrk1 said:


> Smoking indoors, in public - civilisation!
> There only a handful of places over here where you can.
> Had some time off in London last month and stopped by Davidoff on Jermyn Street, a nice place to sit and cool your heels while enjoying a cigar


We have a place like that in our local club. Among the few things one shouldnt take for granted.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Ok so we have had plenty of music etc and some chick that got too close to the ooze from Teenage mutant ninja turtles but what about in home cooking?
> View attachment 16761790


Some timely posting behavior there


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Bought MrsBS her graduation present this week — a bracelet that she's been eyeballing since it came out a few years ago.

They also had my size of the wide version, so we picked it up as my birthday present.

I've been building up a patina by getting it all sweaty on my bicycle commute. Also learned that these are made in Germany.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "I'll have what she's having."


You can have whatever she's having...
I'll take them muffins 🤣


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Ok so we have had plenty of music etc and some chick that got too close to the ooze from Teenage mutant ninja turtles but what about in home cooking?
> View attachment 16761790


Thank goodness MrsBS is out of the house at aerobics class.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Some timely posting behavior there


We aim to please, and so does she 😁


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Thank goodness MrsBS is out of the house at aerobics class.


Lol who thought cooking could be so gratifying?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Thank goodness MrsBS is out of the house at aerobics class.


I hope she stretches properly...wouldn't want to pull a muscle...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> I hope she stretches properly...wouldn't want to pull a muscle...
> View attachment 16762618


Whatever she is trying to pull off, I want in! 
Wait, that didn't sound right...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I think that's right — sounds like she was feeling you out to see if you're a flipper. Flippers don't care which model they have, but enthusiasts would have chosen a favorite or two.


That does make sense. Also probably why she mentioned I needed to give an email and show my ID with my credit card.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

sjrk1 said:


> Smoking indoors, in public - civilisation!
> There only a handful of places over here where you can.
> Had some time off in London last month and stopped by Davidoff on Jermyn Street, a nice place to sit and cool your heels while enjoying a cigar


Vegas is like a different world! Fun and crazy, but not somewhere I think I could stick around … weekend trips and conferences are nice!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Vegas is like a different world! Fun and crazy, but not somewhere I think I could stick around … weekend trips and conferences are nice!


When I lived there in the late '90's, a popular saying was...

Come on vacation.
Leave on probation.
Come back on violation.
🙄🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> I hope she stretches properly...wouldn't want to pull a muscle...
> View attachment 16762618


Is that what muscle control is all about?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Whatever she is trying to pull off, I want in!
> Wait, that didn't sound right...


Just make sure you pull out, dick, in a timely behavior.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Cheers!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Getting ready for airport. Still on local time.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My surgery watch choice.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My surgery watch choice.


The surgery machine is filled with magnets?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> When I lived there in the late '90's, a popular saying was...
> 
> Come on vacation.
> Leave on probation.
> ...


Much better than what happen in Vegas, stays in Vegas.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Just make sure you pull out, dick, in a timely behavior.


I always do


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> My surgery watch choice.


Good luck brother sappie. Nice choice.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> The surgery machine is filled with magnets?


Well, there are lots of machines here.


----------



## Djalexander32 (Aug 17, 2021)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Good luck brother sappie. Nice choice.


Great choice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Both posters at the same food joint, basically next to each other. Anyone care to explain this?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> My surgery watch choice.


Late by a few hours, hoping everything went great 👍🏻
Gotta say that Z-Blue looks great on you!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Both posters at the same food joint, basically next to each other. Anyone care to explain this?
> View attachment 16763864


How do you explain stupidity? 🤷🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, there are lots of machines here.


I prefer nurses to machines, just saying...
And here's a couple that I'm certain would nurse you back to health in no time.



















If nothing else hopefully the pics are good for checking if your eyesight is back post-surgery 👀

How many fingers bro?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Both posters at the same food joint, basically next to each other. Anyone care to explain this?
> View attachment 16763864


Putin's hyperinflation?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Both posters at the same food joint, basically next to each other. Anyone care to explain this?
> View attachment 16763864


That 11th piece must be extra special.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, there are lots of machines here.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16764316


I don’t remember this chart at my last eye appointment but then again I did end up with glasses……


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Sugman said:


> I hope she stretches properly...wouldn't want to pull a muscle...
> View attachment 16762618


Oofft...is just me or has it got warm in here
I'm sure she could crack walnuts between those!


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Pongster said:


> We have a place like that in our local club. Among the few things one shouldnt take for granted.


Exactly. I'm amazed the Ministry of Misery hasn't closed down the cigar lounges over here.

Similarly, I'll never take going to pubs/restaurants for granted again


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Vegas is like a different world! Fun and crazy, but not somewhere I think I could stick around … weekend trips and conferences are nice!


Yeah,Vegas is not my cup of tea but I can see why people like it.

Spent 10 days there for a conference, which was basically us having to entertain a load of boorish surgeons. Most of whom spent the entire time drunk with their noses full of Columbian marching powder.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

sjrk1 said:


> Exactly. I'm amazed the Ministry of Misery hasn't closed down the cigar lounges over here.
> 
> Similarly, I'll never take going to pubs/restaurants for granted again


They should, we don't want the sea level to go up because of those selfish smoke-inhalers-atmosphere-polluters, do we?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> How many fingers bro?
> View attachment 16764160


I’m sure I could fit in a couple….wait, what?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Almost my first Eagle (60° wedge from about 60 yards from the pin), but I’ll take the birdie!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

What is this thread?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

MrDisco99 said:


> What is this thread?


Sorry, but that's classified.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> What is this thread?


What is your opinion on Omega?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

MrDisco99 said:


> What is this thread?


How did you find the entrance, and more importantly, did anyone follow you?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Where did @MrDisco99 go? quick, lock all the exits and find him!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

My parents' 62nd wedding anniversary today. So lucky to still have them both.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

*Seriously?!!!!!!!*









Solar storms may cause up to 5500 heart-related deaths in a given year


In an approximate 11-year cycle, the sun blasts out charged particles and magnetised plasma that can distort Earth’s magnetic field, which may disrupt our body clock and ultimately affect the heart




www.newscientist.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

King_Neptune said:


> What is your opinion on Omega?


They're alright I guess.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Where did @MrDisco99 go? quick, lock all the exits and find him!


Still here... not sure why.

That's some pretty spectacular lume, btw.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16765234


Take a pic or two from farther away. Interested in seeing it from the perspective of someone standing next to you.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Seriously?!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill Gates knows the answer. 🙄


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> *Seriously?!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swell.

I'm guessing even SPF 50 ain't gonna help either.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is about all I can do today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

MrDisco99 said:


> Still here... not sure why.
> 
> That's some pretty spectacular lume, btw.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Swell.
> 
> I'm guessing even SPF 50 ain't gonna help either.


Only Elon can save us by sending a giant umbrella into space to shield us from the bad sun.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> This is about all I can do today.


Pong, I didn't know you had a dog


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Pong, I didn't know you had a dog


Dang, I Ponged myself.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

MrDisco99 said:


> Still here... not sure why.
> 
> That's some pretty spectacular lume, btw.


Is there anyone sure?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Take a pic or two from farther away. Interested in seeing it from the perspective of someone standing next to you.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Take a pic or two from farther away. *Interested in seeing it from the perspective of someone standing next to you.*





Pongster said:


> View attachment 16765496


Pong, that's a perspective of someone sitting on your lap; you're not at the office, are you?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16765496


That's that's a conversation starter if I've ever seen one!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Moonswatching it up


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Only Elon can save us by sending a giant umbrella into space to shield us from the bad sun.


Aluminum foil or other alloy, or lightweight Mylar? I'm guessing Mylar is cheapest -- especially fuel wise to deploy it.🤓


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

MrDisco99 said:


> What is this thread?


This has to be the best comment I have seen in this group since I have been following it back in the days of Sportura etc.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

So I play with watches as a hobby I.e service and repair. This is my latest victim. The pallet fork was bent and the balance wheel was damaged. Replaced both and serviced her. Happy little watch now.
Looking for a choice strap now as this one’s a little tacky…


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> So I play with watches as a hobby I.e service and repair. This is my latest victim. The pallet fork was bent and the balance wheel was damaged. Replaced both and serviced her. Happy little watch now.
> Looking for a choice strap now as this one’s a little tacky…
> View attachment 16765746
> 
> View attachment 16765745


We like happy little watches.

Good job!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang, I Ponged myself.


If i remember my grammar correctly, that is one of those transitive verbs whose meaning changes depending on the gender of the direct object.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ash holding pretty good.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Aluminum foil or other alloy, or lightweight Mylar? I'm guessing Mylar is cheapest -- especially fuel wise to deploy it.🤓


Tinfoil is good, shaped in a hat and deployed by SpaceX should protect us from the sun flares 😉


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Ash holding pretty good.


So did you get your surgery?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My summer watch...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> So did you get your surgery?


Yes. Both eyes. Seems to have been successful. Right eye cloudiness gone, but still a bit distorted and the bubble is still there. Should be absorbed in a couple weeks.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes. Both eyes. Seems to have been successful. Right eye cloudiness gone, but still a bit distorted and the bubble is still there. Should be absorbed in a couple weeks.


Well done mate. It should all go well over a week or two. In the interim I say we all provide things for him to look at to hone in his sharpness. Let’s have some photos of the female persuasion shall we?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We like happy little watches.
> 
> Good job!


Happy little watches are good little watches. 
I decided to learn watch repairs. I’m more into vintage watches and you can find them much cheaper when they are in need of work.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The other Vegas pickup - 5 stripe blue/grey NATO for the Spectre


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Well done mate. It should all go well over a week or two. In the interim I say we all provide things for him to look at to hone in his sharpness. Let’s have some photos of the female persuasion shall we?











I find this one rather helpful.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I find this one rather helpful.


Makes me want to take up swimming


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Makes me want to take up swimming


Makes me want to take something up


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> So I play with watches as a hobby I.e service and repair. This is my latest victim. The pallet fork was bent and the balance wheel was damaged. Replaced both and serviced her. Happy little watch now.
> Looking for a choice strap now as this one’s a little tacky…
> View attachment 16765746
> 
> View attachment 16765745


I like it! Perhaps a strap with contrast stitchings to make it look a bit more casual is all it takes?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I find this one rather helpful.





Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Well done mate. It should all go well over a week or two. In the interim I say we all provide things for him to look at to hone in his sharpness. Let’s have some photos of the female persuasion shall we?





Pongster said:


> Makes me want to take something up


Plumbing?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Plumbing?
> View attachment 16766337


Wow yeah baby. How are your eyes going sappie?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Is bro Sapp into wet T-shirts? If yes, here’s my contribution-


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Wow yeah baby. How are your eyes going sappie?


Last I heard, he was doing ok, he even had his eye on a new watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Last I heard, he was doing ok, he even had his eye on a new watch.


Why would bro sapp put one eye on a watch? Bionic man?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's to you, Sappie.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's to you, Sappie.
> View attachment 16766478


That is a dry shirt bro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's make sure those eyes get what they need.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> That is a dry shirt bro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday, everyone.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Let's make sure those eyes get what they need.
> View attachment 16766480


What fruits are those?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> What fruits are those?


The forbidden ones? ah, who am I kidding 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> That is a dry shirt bro


This, is not.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Wow yeah baby. How are your eyes going sappie?


Getting better slowly. The pictures are helpful!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I volunteered to judge a pie baking contest at a church picnic next weekend. Sometimes the gospel requires sacrifce


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> I volunteered to judge a pie baking contest at a church picnic next weekend. Sometimes the gospel requires sacrifce


"Piece be with you"


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16764316


She come in braille?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> "Piece be with you"


and also a piece for you...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> So I play with watches as a hobby I.e service and repair. This is my latest victim. The pallet fork was bent and the balance wheel was damaged. Replaced both and serviced her. Happy little watch now.
> Looking for a choice strap now as this one’s a little tacky…
> View attachment 16765746
> 
> View attachment 16765745


Looks like a 1950s model?


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> "Piece be with you"


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Some go to Vegas for professional meetings…mine, this year, happens to be in Spokane, WA. However, I found a great cheeseburger and am washing it down with an Irish Death Stout.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Getting better slowly. The pictures are helpful!


Thought they might be


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

limnoman said:


> Looks like a 1950s model?
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Yeah either 50’s or late 40’s. Holding time at +10 a day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Keep on keeping on, Sappie.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Eyes are very important...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Eyes are very important...
> View attachment 16768081


GF

Otherwise, how would you see this?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> GF
> 
> Otherwise, how would you see this?
> View attachment 16768083


Or this?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Or this?
> View attachment 16768103


Oh my. We have a winner.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Or this?
> View attachment 16768103


I have no idea if that's wet or dry...





But I don't care! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Keep on keeping on, Sappie.
> View attachment 16768079


Of course, it's for the cause 😉









Edit: I thought it's best I removed the photo as it was censored as 18+ "sensitive content". 

Don't wanna be responsible for getting OoO closed 🤣


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> I have no idea if that's wet or dry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wet…very wet.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Of course, it's for the cause
> View attachment 16768663
> 
> 
> ...


I think I still see it in my feed. Sometimes tech glitches are a good thing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Or this?
> View attachment 16768103


@Sugman, we _need_ more pics of this young lady! It's a matter of utmost importance.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Of course, it's for the cause
> View attachment 16768663
> 
> 
> ...


See, if they put up a warning and a "break the glass" action, then why would it get the thread closed?

Seems to me that if they have a filter that engages that action but then ban you for using it "as intended", then it's entrapment 

Probably comes with their forum software but still. Obviously this is a very slippery slope to some bad places with this crowd....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> See, if they put up a warning and a "break the glass" action, then why would it get the thread closed?
> 
> Seems to me that if they have a filter that engages that action but then ban you for using it "as intended", then it's entrapment
> 
> Probably comes with their forum software but still. Obviously this is a very slippery slope to some bad places with this crowd....


Wet and slippery indeed! 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I have no idea if that's wet or dry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outside of the dress is dry.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Wet…very wet.


NRA!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just bought the Jupiter for my lady:








Limit one per person per day.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Just bought the Jupiter for my lady:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you can blame it on your eyes that you got her a bioplasticeramicdustmix Swatch instead of a real ceramic Omega 😉


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Of course, it's for the cause 😉
> View attachment 16768663
> 
> 
> ...


You can override the default settings to show content without the warning:

Go do Account and Preferences:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> You can override the default settings to show content without the warning:
> 
> Go do Account and Preferences:
> 
> View attachment 16770205


Cool, now I don't have to feel guilty 😝


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Cool, now I don't have to feel guilty 😝


#godfrey
And looks like it's working 😏

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> Ad looks like it's working
> View attachment 16770451


Pic of the day right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> @Sugman, we _need_ more pics of this young lady! It's a matter of utmost importance.


She was busy, but she has a friend…


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie, for your eyes...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I have no idea if that's *wet or dry*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talking about Sapp, bro?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> I think I still see it in my feed. Sometimes tech glitches are a good thing.


I missed it. Wrong time zone this time.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> I missed it. Wrong time zone this time.


Godfrey and NRA

i think i saw it


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey and NRA
> 
> i think i saw it


You gonna share?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

“Article” on my news feed when I opened my browser at work this morning…


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> “Article” on my news feed when I opened my browser at work this morning…


Well, the Rolex worked. He got laid, right?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, the Rolex worked. He got laid, right?


Can’t really tell from the article. If he was drugged, probably not


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Everyone in the office wanted to see!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Everyone in the office wanted to see!


I bought the Jupiter yesterday for my lady. I found it surprisingly light. I should not be so surprised given the material, but that was the first thing that struck me. It was like a toy! Meaning no disrespect!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I bought the Jupiter yesterday for my lady. I found it surprisingly light. I should not be so surprised given the material, but that was the first thing that struck me. It was like a toy! Meaning no disrespect!


Exactly on point. It’s deceptively light!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Exactly on point. It’s deceptively light!


In fact, I thought they gave me an empty box!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


How's the eyes recovering bro Sap?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> How's the eyes recovering bro Sap?


Don't know. Maybe its getting better but not enough difference for me to notice, yet. Thanks for asking Bro! Might need some more eye-nourishing pics


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> You gonna share?


See post 86,649


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Don't know. Maybe its getting better but not enough difference for me to notice, yet. Thanks for asking Bro! Might need some more eye-nourishing pics


Let's give those eyes some good exercise 🕵🏻


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Let's give those eyes some good exercise 🕵🏻
> View attachment 16771983
> 
> View attachment 16771996


I believe that I am beginning to discern some details. Need more to be certain.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Just bought the Jupiter for my lady:
> 
> Limit one per person per day.


One lady per day is my limit as well....getting old sucks


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I believe that I am beginning to discern some details. Need more to be certain.




















How's that brother?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Lotta helium escape valves in this thread of a sudden


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16772432
> 
> View attachment 16772431
> 
> ...


Pretty good! Clever diversity angle there!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Lotta helium escape valves in this thread of a sudden


This is an Omega thread after all no? And I just LOVE a blue dial 😉


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Just finished repair and service on this unicorn. Running very well for it’s age. We should all be so lucky.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It’s one of those nights…









…and, unfortunately, not one of these…


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> It’s one of those nights…
> View attachment 16772703
> 
> 
> ...


Store bought but might be willing to make an exception in this case...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

The Rolex Craze Has Nothing on Rhododendron!









Rolex Craze Has Nothing on Rhododendron


Well, not Rhododendron exactly, but this article on gardening and planting culture reads just like the watch craze of the last few years. Hording, exhortation prices, FOMO, frauds and fakes, re-dials (sort of) and all manner of insanity. Hysterical...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> It’s one of those nights…
> View attachment 16772703
> 
> 
> ...


 nice Pabst!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> This is an Omega thread after all no? And I just LOVE a blue dial 😉
> View attachment 16772626
> 
> View attachment 16772633


Too many buttons gets me worried though, better check to be sure 










Gotta say, this scene (and the more inflammatory one from the first film) have me wondering when everyone involved will come out on a global apology tour for something from 30+ years ago about a guy who is FAMOUS for being a hyper-masculine character outta place even in the times of the films.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Loving the green crystal! There’s nothing like it!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

In LA. After a long 5 hours.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> In LA. After a long 5 hours.
> View attachment 16774136


Great Pong photo!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> In LA. After a long 5 hours.
> View attachment 16774136


Welcome!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Got a standing desk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Great Pong photo!


So i suppose your eyes good, bro?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Welcome!


Kids wanna eat Japanese. So at benihana near disney. I wanted inn n out. Got vetoed.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Now being a chauffer to my kids


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Kids wanna eat Japanese. So at benihana near disney. I wanted inn n out. Got vetoed.


I always wondered, do kids in Japan express their desire to eat Japanese too? would it be something like we're having sushi tonight, and the kids would go "yeyyy!". How about in China, before deciding for a restaurant outing, would a father say "all those in favour for Chinese raise their hand". While at it, how come we never hear about Canadian cuisine? do they actually have Canadian cuisine? One last thought, how come of all the delicious mediteranian cuisine, the only one to gain notoriety in the US is hummus? So many questions, so little time...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> While at it, how come we never hear about Canadian cuisine? do they actually have Canadian cuisine?


I believe their contribution is called "poutine" and is sometimes even offered from street vendors.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> I believe their contribution is called "poutine" and is sometimes even offered from street vendors.


Poutine was originally a Quebec thing.

Seal flipper pie. A Newfoundland delicacy (never tried it — I’m sure it’s horrible) which seems to thankfully stay within the confines of that Province (Newfies are Canada’s bogans or ********).

The Caesar? Canada’s version of the Bloody Mary, but with Clamato juice instead of tomato.

Can’t think of anything else, without going into indigenous fare which no one eats except indigenous folk.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

R e d n e c k s was censored?!?!?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> R e d n e c k s was censored?!?!?


Surprised? how about Jeesus, try writing it correctly and see what happens.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> The Caesar? Canada’s version of the Bloody Mary, but with Clamato juice instead of tomato.


Doh!

I don't know HOW I forgot about the CLAM JUICE concoction. Must have been unconsciously blacked out to protect my mental well being!

🤣


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Getting out and about...
















.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

NYC much more civilized now that they installed some street plazas...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Working from home, seeing the “world”


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Doh!
> 
> I don't know HOW I forgot about the CLAM JUICE concoction. Must have been unconsciously blacked out to protect my mental well being!


Oh, and apparently only Canadians have gravy with french fries. In a non-poutine context.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Great Pong photo!


Actually it's just your eyes bro Sap, everything's crystal clear 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> So i suppose your eyes good, bro?


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The Caesar? Canada’s version of the Bloody Mary, but with Clamato juice instead of tomato.


I always wondered, what's with the Clamato juice? 🤔


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Visited the M+ museum in Hong Kong with the wife and son today. He enjoyed the architecture exhibits immensely.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Surprised? how about Jeesus, try writing it correctly and see what happens.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Had to switch to the Moonswatch for lunch with a potential client (longtime family friend and huge watch guy). _Everyone_ wants to see this thing…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving in Anaheim









ventura’s ‘bout three hours away


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Applied Indices or Forget About It!









Applied Indices or Forget About It!


Every now and then I look at a post with a watch with only painted markers on the dial and no matter how great the watch looks, the lack of applied indices just turns me off a bit. I'm not saying painted indices or numerals are unattractive, they just don't really grab me.... and it always...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Baby G will be getting one of these as soon as he is old enough to use it!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Baby G will be getting one of these as soon as he is old enough to use it!
> View attachment 16776926


To match with Dad?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So visited three ADs last Tuesday in SF. The Omega and IWC people were very nice and helpful. The Omega saleslady even insisted on putting mo on their list even if i said no need as my local AD would take care of me. She said there’s a chance my local AD wont come thru.

The Rolex guys were bordering grumpy. I guess because they have nothing to sell except ladies DJs (better than locally since nothing to sell at all). Very different from my DC experience. The saleslady there even insisted i try on pieces.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

after one day at disney


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16777128
> 
> 
> after one day at disney


Damn, that global warming thingy is serious, we are doomed!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I find this one rather helpful.


Who wouldn’t


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Liking this thing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Liking this thing.
> View attachment 16777250


Gf.

Not too shabby either.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering the streets of NY...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering the streets of NY...
> View attachment 16777253
> 
> View attachment 16777254
> ...


Finally we're starting to understand why you roam the streets...🤣


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

StephenCanale said:


> I believe their contribution is called "poutine" and is sometimes even offered from street vendors.


Whenever I see poutine I always wonder how many folks have eaten it first 

I recall having an argument with one of the servers at the Mecca of all things Canadian, the Canada Pavilion at Epcot, about whether or not fried chicken was an authentic dish for them to serve


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Finally we're starting to understand why you roam the streets...🤣


I can just see imagine the Missing Persons Unit of the NYPD now...."Sarge, all these missing young women look an aweful lot like that Brit dame Jenna Coleman from that Doctor Who show! Could there be a connection?"

"Whadda yah mean Corporal? Stop wasting your time watching medical shows and get out there and find this psycho!"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Lotta helium escape valves in this thread of a sudden


I suppose nothing wrong since theyre clothed?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering the streets of NY...
> View attachment 16777253
> 
> View attachment 16777254
> ...


Any chance the Swatch store in Noho has some Moonswatches?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I suppose nothing wrong since theyre clothed?


I figure this is more of a subjective mod decision










I personally don't mind the racier stuff though it would be nice if we could put a blurry filter on it just for the times I happen to pursue OoO or whatever whilst with my wife or...GASP...in a work meeting


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> I figure this is more of a subjective mod decision
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, it's the year 2022 and we're quoting an ex-judge from the 1940s?😅
What's next, this is p o r n because she's showing nips? 🤣🤣









The difference is in your mind, not in the material.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwi71 said:


> Any chance the Swatch store in Noho has some Moonswatches?


Hadn't checked but can if you drop by there if you want.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hadn't checked but can if you drop by there if you want.


Gf

After seeing the last pic, _that's_ the question you ask??

Yup, a true WIS...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Jeez, it's the year 2022 and we're quoting an ex-judge from the 1940s?😅
> What's next, this is p o r n because she's showing nips? 🤣🤣
> View attachment 16777966
> 
> ...


I'd be careful if I were you; look at what the mod did to her...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Jeez, it's the year 2022 and we're quoting an ex-judge from the 1940s?
> What's next, this is p o r n because she's showing nips?
> View attachment 16777966
> 
> ...


Store bought?

Check out those abs!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Store bought?
> 
> Check out those abs!


Probably store bought, but who am I to _judge_ eh? 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I'd be careful if I were you; look at what the mod did to her...


Yeah, sad really. Humanity hasn't really evolved right?
One thing I never understood, since I was a kid, was wonder why ladies needed to wear a top at the beach and yet for dudes it's okay...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf
> 
> After seeing the last pic, _that's_ the question you ask??
> 
> Yup, a true WIS...


Haha! If you can tell me where I can find a Batman at retail in Manhattan, I’m all ears! Lol

Stopped in at Watches of Switzerland as well. They are selling a pre-owned Hulk for $42k! Didn’t anyone tell them prices are softening?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Haha! If you can tell me where I can find a Batman at retail in Manhattan, I’m all ears! Lol
> 
> Stopped in at Watches of Switzerland as well. They are selling a pre-owned Hulk for $42k! Didn’t anyone tell them prices are softening?


Not softening much for the discontinued Hulk, which shouldn't be a problem for you since you already have a very nice MKIII, the most sought after one that is 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah, sad really. Humanity hasn't really evolved right?
> One thing I never understood, since I was a kid, was wonder why ladies needed to wear a top at the beach and yet for dudes it's okay...


In practical terms, maybe it's just to keep things under control, ya know?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Not softening much for the discontinued Hulk, which shouldn't be a problem for you since you already have a very nice MKIII, the most sought after one that is


Is it? I didn’t know that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

For you, @BarracksSi.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah, sad really. Humanity hasn't really evolved right?
> One thing I never understood, since I was a kid, was wonder why ladies needed to wear a top at the beach and yet for dudes it's okay...


Yup. The former is more pleasing to see than the latter. Yet that one is covered. or maybe that’s why.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Yup. The former is more pleasing to see than the latter. Yet that one is covered. or maybe that’s why.


Something that straddles the line...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Who is straddling who?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16778836


Our own newly elected President also recently got Covid. His second infection. Seems covid is no longer the deadly threat it once was (if at all, if some would have their way).


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something that straddles the line...
> View attachment 16778789


Hams.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Haute horology as tough as a Rolex? Is there such a thing?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Is it? I didn’t know that.


Due to its long run and slow sales until 2015 (when the first rumor of its discontinuation boosted demand), a lot of older stock was sold, and the only way to know the real vintage is through the 3 dials variations (in the depth rating text). The MKIII being the last variation, it commands the higher price.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

dan360 said:


> Haute horology as tough as a Rolex? Is there such a thing?


Why not? Off the top of my head I can think of these two.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Why not? Off the top of my head I can think of these two.
> View attachment 16779085
> 
> View attachment 16779084


Are they something I can wear every day and, within reason, expect the same kind of reliability as my Explorer II? Honest question, apologies if it's been rehashed over and over again.

I'm giving up on getting the GMT Master II that I've wanted as my 'exit watch' and am content with my Explorers as the Rolex in the collection. I'd love a high end piece that can handle some rough duty at times....but have always been hesitant.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Why not? Off the top of my head I can think of these two.
> View attachment 16779085
> 
> View attachment 16779084


I don't know about the GP, but the AP has so many edges and flat surfaces that you would be crying your heart out if you ever banged it 😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

dan360 said:


> Are they something I can wear every day and, within reason, expect the same kind of reliability as my Explorer II? Honest question, apologies if it's been rehashed over and over again.
> 
> I'm giving up on getting the GMT Master II that I've wanted as my 'exit watch' and am content with my Explorers as the Rolex in the collection. I'd love a high end piece that can handle some rough duty at times....but have always been hesitant.


How about the GO SeaQ series? bro @Sappie66 could shime in and give you his assessment of the watch.

P.S.: from an horology point of view, this is at another level than Rolex, ie, the movement is worth the see-through case back.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know about the GP, but the AP has so many edges and flat surfaces that you would be crying your heart out if you ever banged it 😂


That's the ceramic case shown in my photo so if you bang it it won't scratch...just don't bang it hard enough to crack it I suppose? 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> That's the ceramic case shown in my photo so if you bang it it won't scratch...just don't bang it hard enough to crack it I suppose? 😅


Sure thing... I should add that the ceramic Laureato is IMO the nicest ceramic watch out there.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure thing... I should add that the ceramic Laureato is IMO the nicest ceramic watch out there.


Godfrey

No disrespect meant to @SaMaster14 and @Sappie66 😬


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Son needs a 🆕 Ryzen 9/RTX3070Ti-based computer so I guess I won't be getting a new watch any time soon...😢


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

This can't be real... LMAO!!!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

HAGW guys


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about the GO SeaQ series? bro @Sappie66 could shime in and give you his assessment of the watch.
> 
> P.S.: from an horology point of view, this is at another level than Rolex, ie, the movement is worth the see-through case back.


Yes, that’s a good candidate for tougher and (much) higher than Rolex! But still way cheaper!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, that’s a good candidate for tougher and (much) higher than Rolex! But still way cheaper!


How are the eyes coming along, Sap?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What’s a nice family/kid friendly restaurant open for lunch this Saturday in LA?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> What’s a nice family/kid friendly restaurant open for lunch this Saturday in LA?


Here you go









The Best Family Friendly Restaurants in Los Angeles


These eateries from Downtown L.A. to Santa Monica will satisfy all ages and palates.




www.discoverlosangeles.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> What’s a nice family/kid friendly restaurant open for lunch this Saturday in LA?


That’s tough! What kinda cuisine and what area/neighborhood?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How are the eyes coming along, Sap?


Getting better. Halfway through a bike ride at this moment. Beer stop with the crew.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks PF and SaM. Boss chose a Thai restaurant nearby in North Hollywood.

I wonder why she even asks me to look and not take me recommendations (I forwarded what PF searched).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Getting better. Halfway through a bike ride at this moment. Beer stop with the crew.


So the pics worked? We might be on to something. We can patent the process.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

After a week in Washington (state) for work, it’s family day at the lake. I’m glad I brought a hammock.

















Off to San Diego tomorrow.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Thanks PF and SaM. Boss chose a Thai restaurant nearby in North Hollywood.
> 
> I wonder why she even asks me to look and not take me recommendations (I forwarded what PF searched).


If you’re on the west side, let me know and I can shoot some recommendations for things to do/restaurants that’s are family friendly. Probably a “cars and coffee” tomorrow in Malibu, which is fun for the whole fam. And good food (and great for fam photos) at Malibu pier!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> If you’re on the west side, let me know and I can shoot some recommendations for things to do/restaurants that’s are family friendly. Probably a “cars and coffee” tomorrow in Malibu, which is fun for the whole fam. And good food (and great for fam photos) at Malibu pier!


Tomorrow is universal day.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Family driver today


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Son needs a 🆕 Ryzen 9/RTX3070Ti-based computer so I guess I won't be getting a new watch any time soon...😢
> View attachment 16779223


I've got a custom built rig I specced myself. Mine's an intel processer though. Blows that off the shelf stuff away. WD Black nvme solid state hard drive for operatinf system, and you still get value for $ if you shop wisely.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> WD Black nvme solid state hard drive for operatinf system


Same here. 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Thanks PF and SaM. Boss chose a Thai restaurant nearby in North Hollywood.
> 
> I wonder why she even asks me to look and not take me recommendations (I forwarded what PF searched).


Because women are women, and that's what women do 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sugman said:


> After a week in Washington (state) for work, it’s family day at the lake. I’m glad I brought a hammock.
> View attachment 16780768
> 
> View attachment 16780767
> ...


Every time someone mentions a hammock, I can't help it remembering this famous Three's Company scene 😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> This can't be real... LMAO!!!!!


Godfrey

Am I the only one that was amused by this video, or is it common nowadays to see people lighting their cigarette under their mask? 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Am I the only one that was amused by this video, or is it common nowadays to see people lighting their cigarette under their mask? 😉


No, I don't. And I have never seen anyone do it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday.








Love it when she flashes some forearm!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't get into Times Sq much...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy Sunday.
> View attachment 16781574
> 
> Love it when she flashes some forearm!


Gf

Sometimes you don't even get forearm...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Wasn't Our Lady Jenna supposed to be at San Diego Comicon? Any stalk......er publicity shots? I see the Sandman trailer is out.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> If you’re on the west side, let me know and I can shoot some recommendations for things to do/restaurants that’s are family friendly. Probably a “cars and coffee” tomorrow in Malibu, which is fun for the whole fam. And good food (and great for fam photos) at Malibu pier!


How about where to eat in Hogwarts? Any recommendations?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> How about where to eat in Hogwarts? Any recommendations?


I actually haven’t been to Universal in years, and haven’t yet been to the Hogwarts park!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I actually haven’t been to Universal in years, and haven’t yet been to the Hogwarts park!


Turns out there’s only one choice in town; so no choice at all


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Wasn't Our Lady Jenna supposed to be at San Diego Comicon? Any stalk......er publicity shots? I see the Sandman trailer is out.


Yup, she was there. Couldn't make it unfortunately. That sigh you heard was from Jenna...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I know how he feels...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Turns out there’s only one choice in town; so no choice at all


They have their own beer there, the darker Hogsmead ale or whatever is actually pretty good.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup, she was there. Couldn't make it unfortunately. That sigh you heard was from Jenna...
> 
> View attachment 16783133


Good grief, who DRESSES this woman? Is she cosplaying as a black dragon with that dress thing?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waiting for the eye doc.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> They have their own beer there, the darker Hogsmead ale or whatever is actually pretty good.


Not the ButterBeer? 

yup. Had one of the two. Forgot which.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Good grief, who DRESSES this woman? Is she cosplaying as a black dragon with that dress thing?


If this was held in NYC, I could understand the all-black but...

And did you catch her shoes??









At least this outfit is better. Much better.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving back to the Bay Area then had to make a slight detour. The boss said just 10 minutes. Just one store (which we dont have back home; not VCA). Quick in and out. Now been two hours plus.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Veggies, anyone?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's the Q&A session with _The Sandman_ cast at Comic Con. Stopped it at Jenna's portion...






She doesn't look terribly happy to be there tho...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still enjoying my summer watch.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Driving back to the Bay Area then had to make a slight detour. The boss said just 10 minutes. Just one store (which we dont have back home; not VCA). Quick in and out. Now been two hours plus.
> View attachment 16785105


This only confirms Einstein's theory of relativity, time is relative to to each gender depending on their frame of reference.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

In San Diego supporting some law enforcement exercises…missed Jenna by a couple of days.

I thought this would be an appropriate occasion for a good tool watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Waiting for an afternoon business call. Home time.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Driving back to the Bay Area then had to make a slight detour. The boss said just 10 minutes. Just one store (which we dont have back home; not VCA). Quick in and out. Now been two hours plus.


Sounds expensive...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sjrk1 said:


> Sounds expensive...


You know when you get a call from the wife and she says: i wanna buy you something also

to me that means she bought a lot and wants to assuage the guilt by sharing some (a pittance) with me. Hehe.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Pongster said:


> You know when you get a call from the wife and she says: i wanna buy you something also
> 
> to me that means she bought a lot and wants to assuage the guilt by sharing some (a pittance) with me. Hehe.


You're lucky, even if it is a pittance! Mrs sjrk1 just comes home with a smouldering amex and tells me put the empty bags in the recycling  

We're in London soon and she's determined to drag me shopping with her along Bond St 
I loath shopping and would prefer she left me in The Guinea Grill while she did her thing, however, I might enthusiastically agree on the proviso that she takes me watch shopping...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Finally time to bring the DJ41 into rotation for the week!



















Not my car... just thought the color combination looked photogenic.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> You know when you get a call from the wife and she says: i wanna buy you something also
> 
> to me that means she bought a lot and wants to assuage the guilt by sharing some (a pittance) with me. Hehe.


My wife does the same. She'll buy a few hundred bucks worth of clothes for her, but always makes sure to buy something for the kids so "it's mostly clothes for the kids"


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> You know when you get a call from the wife and she says: i wanna buy you something also
> 
> to me that means she bought a lot and wants to assuage the guilt by sharing some (*a pittance*) with me. Hehe.


...which begs the question: what did she buy for herself when she gifted you the Platinum DD?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Finally time to bring the DJ41 into rotation for the week!
> 
> View attachment 16787302
> 
> ...


Looks like a 70s Plymouth Duster, but the hood scoop doesn't look original; my guess it started life as a 6 cylinders.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice shirt


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Aero press coffee with today’s choice.
My 1969 seamaster Geneve. What’s on the wrist fellas?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Finally time to bring the DJ41 into rotation for the week!
> 
> View attachment 16787302
> 
> ...


Haha. Shag carpet on the rear deck. Those were the days.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Aero press coffee with today’s choice.
> My 1969 seamaster Geneve. What’s on the wrist fellas?
> View attachment 16787789


I've got a very similar Omega Seamaster Deville from my grandfather, back when professional unions gave them out for long service/retirement. I don't wear it much but it started my watch interest and intend to pass it down to one of my kids when it's time.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> two hours plus.


But I thought that's what you call "quick in and out" bro?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> ...which begs the question: what did she buy for herself when she gifted you the Platinum DD?


I hear small Islands go for a couple of million down there. Maybe that was it?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

StephenCanale said:


> I hear small Islands go for a couple of million down there. Maybe that was it?


NGL, if I win that 800 million plus lotto I'm giving serious thought to buying this

















A Second World War sea fort off the English coast is up for sale with bids starting at $60,000. Take a look.


A sea fort in Lincolnshire goes under the hammer later this month and could be turned into a luxury hotel, restaurant, Airbnb or retreat.




www.businessinsider.com





And giving it a go at "tinpot dictator for life" 

Fix it up with lots of art deco, shag carpets, mirrors on the ceilings and lounge chairs everywhere, then invite Our Lady Jenna and some Aussie exports over for a visit. What could go wrong???


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Aero press coffee with today’s choice.
> My 1969 seamaster Geneve. What’s on the wrist fellas?
> View attachment 16787789


Ahh, here is a pic...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> But I thought that's what you call "quick in and out" bro?


No bro. Mine is just two minutes. Or less.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> No bro. Mine is just two minutes. Or less.


Gotta respect her time as well, I like it


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

2 months old!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Got a little treat, today…some simulator time in a V-22 Osprey. It was pretty dang cool.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jason10mm said:


> Gotta respect her time as well, I like it


I can do two hours also. And more. When called for.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Only Omega i brought to this trip


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering around Hudson Yards.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering closer to home.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Corporal: "Sarge, I really think I'm on to something about those missing girls."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

You gotta stay hydrated these days...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Meet the new "Blue Beast."


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Corporal: "Sarge, I really think I'm on to something about those missing girls."
> View attachment 16790761


Why do I get the sneaking suspicion that you walk around town wearing a trench coat and not much else?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Eyes recovering well bro Sap?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Why do I get the sneaking suspicion that you walk around town wearing a trench coat and not much else?


And it's a real buzzkill when it's 90+F out!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Lots of blue, today!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Last day of shopping. Now my wife is doing a preemptive strike. Buying me all sorts of stuff first. Wondering what she plans to buy. Hmmmm.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Last day of shopping. Now my wife is doing a preemptive strike. Buying me all sorts of stuff first. Wondering what she plans to buy. Hmmmm.


Sounds like you'll be moving to the States...😱


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Sounds like you'll be moving to the States...😱


I doubt it. I do want to live for a year in a place with the four seasons. Just a year.

but the boss’ business is really Philippine-based. Hard to migrate. Unlike my craft which can adapt anywhere.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Eyes recovering well bro Sap?


Hard to say. Still distorted. Eye Doc said that what I’m experiencing is normal and it could take six months or so. He also said that it might not recover. Though that’s rare.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lots of blue, today!


When will you get the new M3?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> When will you get the new M3?


It’s en route and through the Panama canal! Expected to land at port here in CA August 1 or 2. Then maybe a week or so before I can actually go to my dealer and pick it up!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Hard to say. Still distorted. Eye Doc said that what I’m experiencing is normal and it could take six months or so. He also said that it might not recover. Though that’s rare.


Continuing to send good thoughts your way! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lots of blue, today!


Speaking of blue, is this nice or what? not street legal though, track only


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> It’s en route and through the Panama canal! Expected to land at port here in CA August 1 or 2. Then maybe a week or so before I can actually go to my dealer and pick it up!


What color did you choose?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Hard to say. Still distorted. Eye Doc said that what I’m experiencing is normal and it could take six months or so. He also said that it might not recover. Though that’s rare.


Blah, blah, blah.

The only question that really matters is whether or not it's affected your impression of your watch collection.

Think this will make you more or less likely to keep flipping models?

Anything in your current stable now look boring and reciprocally are you now attracted to watch you previously passed over?

Anyone can read a menu, or ask someone else to do it for them, but how it affects the hobby, well now that's what really matters. TIC. 

PS:. Still Loving the Milligaus?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of blue, is this nice or what? not street legal though, track only
> View attachment 16792010
> 
> View attachment 16792011


Hate what the Ghibli (Chrysler) has done to the brand, but that Maserati is gorgeous!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> What color did you choose?


Isle of Man green metallic with full kyalami orange interior (with carbon bucket seats)! 

Now I need a green … or orange watch!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hate what the Ghibli (Chrysler) has done to the brand, but that Maserati is gorgeous!!


The MC20 is a pure Maserati, it seems they decided to go upscale... finally!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Isle of Man green metallic with full kyalami orange interior (with carbon bucket seats)!
> 
> Now I need a green … or orange watch!!


I just remembered the pictures you posted, great choice of color. The matching watch is a must 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> The MC20 is a pure Maserati, it seems they decided to go upscale... finally!





Panerol Forte said:


> I just remembered the pictures you posted, great choice of color. The matching watch is a must


Absolutely! (To both points!)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> The only question that really matters is whether or not it's affected your impression of your watch collection.
> 
> ...


You make a very valid point! Still loving the Milgauss. Thinking of trading my thinking man's Lange (GO Panomatic Lunar) for a Cartier Santos ALDC. Meeting a guy tomorrow. So this answers the first 2 questions.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I doubt it. I do want to live for a year in a place with the four seasons. Just a year.
> 
> but the boss’ business is really Philippine-based. Hard to migrate. Unlike my craft which can adapt anywhere.


Four seasons are overrated.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Hard to say. Still distorted. Eye Doc said that what I’m experiencing is normal and it could take six months or so. He also said that it might not recover. Though that’s rare.


Fingers crossed then.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Isle of Man green metallic with full kyalami orange interior (with carbon bucket seats)!
> 
> Now I need a green … or orange watch!!


Get a black GV Milgauss! Has orange and green, without looking like a friggin' pumpkin!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Four seasons are overrated.


Well, not for someone who lives in practically a one season country.

wait, are you talking about the hotel?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Hard to say. Still distorted. Eye Doc said that what I’m experiencing is normal and it could take six months or so. He also said that it might not recover. Though that’s rare.


OoO brothers, Sapp needs more pics.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Flying back home in a couple of days. Too bad in both my trips stateside these past few months, wasnt able to link up with some of you.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Speaking of blue, is this nice or what? not street legal though, track only
> View attachment 16792010
> 
> View attachment 16792011


Wow, that's gorgeous! Wonder what's required to make it street-legal?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous! Wonder what's required to make it street-legal?


Bring it here. I will make sure you can drive it in the streets of Manila.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Get a black GV Milgauss! Has orange and green, without looking like a friggin' pumpkin!


I’m actually on a “list” with my AD for the Zblue dial like yours!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Lots of blue, today!


Did someone say blue?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You make a very valid point! Still loving the Milgauss. Thinking of trading my thinking man's Lange (GO Panomatic Lunar) for a Cartier Santos ALDC. Meeting a guy tomorrow. So this answers the first 2 questions.


How would you know it’s him? And that it’s a Santos he is handing you?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Hard to say. Still distorted. Eye Doc said that what I’m experiencing is normal and it could take six months or so. He also said that it might not recover. *Though that’s rare.*


Here's to a speedy recovery ☺


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> *Well, not for someone who lives in practically a one season country.*
> 
> wait, are you talking about the hotel?


Was about to say the same thing - first time I lived in the States and when I saw that first morning snow? It looked ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I still remember it to this day.

The snow shoveling though...not so much 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Or, the snow is always whiter on the other side.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

But there’s no snow on my side.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous! Wonder what's required to make it street-legal?


I had the same thought, I remember reading about people that did it to some iconic cars, I am going to try to find out who they are.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m actually on a “list” with my AD for the Zblue dial like yours!!


Same here!

Though I have this feeling I won't be at the top anytime soon.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Same here!
> 
> Though I have this feeling I won't be at the top anytime soon.


I switch it up. Sometimes i take top. Sometimes i take bottom.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Same here!
> 
> Though I have this feeling I won't be at the top anytime soon.


I have a good feeling about August!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> How would you know it’s him? And that it’s a Santos he is handing you?


He's a local guy that I have dealt with before. He's a good guy and he happens to be both a watch enthusiast and a police officer. And I am familiar with the watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I had the same thought, I remember reading about people that did it to some iconic cars, I am going to try to find out who they are.


You gonna buy one?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sap, this is for you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Regardless of which country i find myself in. Still the driver for the boss.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Hard to say. Still distorted. Eye Doc said that what I’m experiencing is normal and it could take six months or so. He also said that it might not recover. Though that’s rare.


Don't get discouraged. My anomalies, while almost unnoticable now, continue to improve 3+ years out.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Isle of Man green metallic with full kyalami orange interior (with carbon bucket seats)!
> 
> Now I need a green … or orange watch!!


DJ41 Green Motif


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> The grass is always greener on the other side


That reminds me...For @Merv .


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

King_Neptune said:


> DJ41 Green Motif


If I were to get a DJ that would be it. For some reason, the DJ never appealed to me. I feel like it could be the perfect “only” watch, but I just don’t see it in my collection/rotation. Maybe down the line!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> You gonna buy one?


Hey, I put the  cool guy emoji on this. Why did it turn out ???


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sap, this is for you.
> View attachment 16792287


Hmmm…… can’t quite make out the ….


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Change for the evening


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Hmmm…… can’t quite make out the ….





Pongster said:


> OoO brothers, Sapp needs more pics.


Say no more...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Say no more...
> View attachment 16792574


Oh my. I think I can make them out now……. But still not sure…..


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> You gonna buy one?


I love it, but this kind of cars, even when converted to road legal, they are not legal everywhere, they remain race cars with most of their racing bits and are a pain to drive on the road; they are fun at first, but you end up like a cat that passed through all the cycles of a washing machine, wet and shaking 😂


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And it's a real buzzkill when it's 90+F out!


I don’t know…even on a warm day a trench coat may come in handy.








Hope the focus is returning, @Sappie66.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> I don’t know…even on a warm day a trench coat may come in handy.
> View attachment 16792652
> 
> Hope the focus is returning, @Sappie66.


Multiple points of focus on that one. Making me dizzy.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Multiple points of focus on that one. Making me dizzy.


It's part of your eye therapy provided by the OOO bros for your own good, you have to try to focus and resist dizziness😵


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's part of your eye therapy provided by the OOO bros for your own good, you have to try to focus and resist dizziness😵


Perhaps this will help with the focusing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another shot of Gramma Jenna...








Not that gramma'ish this time...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hard to say. Still distorted. Eye Doc said that what I’m experiencing is normal and it could take six months or so. He also said that it might not recover. Though that’s rare.


Frustrating, but still healing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure why Kohler decided to feature this in their main window...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I wonder if I can convert those two floors into an apt...








Gotta like those big windows!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure why Kohler decided to feature this in their main window...
> View attachment 16793331


For Sapp’s eyes also?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> For Sapp’s eyes also?


Pics like those are not as helpful. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Last few moments with the GO. Waiting at the coffee shop. Will be leaving with something else.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Was deciding between the ADSL and the blue.

Decided on the ADSL:








Here is on the rubber:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

One for one straight trade?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Was deciding between the ADSL and the blue.
> 
> Decided on the ADSL:
> 
> ...


Good choice! Apparently your less-than-pristine eyesight have not impaired your decision making in choosing the right watch! 

Compared to the ADSL the blue dial looked a bit plain Jane.

Speaking of rubber straps, my Laureato is still with the service center and I won't be getting it back until September it seems. I have no idea what's taking longer, the replacement dial or the strap...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another shot of Gramma Jenna...
> View attachment 16793135
> 
> Not that gramma'ish this time...


Lordy, lordy, is that a hint of waist, a flare of the hips, a suggestion of bosom, and EXPOSED KNEES! Mercy me!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wonder if I can convert those two floors into an apt...
> View attachment 16793335
> 
> Gotta like those big windows!


You planning on making coffee and doing yoga in the nude and giving NYC a show?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Me thinks it looks pretty good!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Me thinks it looks pretty good!


Awesome!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I wonder if I can convert those two floors into an apt...
> View attachment 16793335
> 
> Gotta like those big windows!


He who lives in a house of glass shouldn't walk around naked.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jason10mm said:


> You planning on making coffee and doing yoga in the nude and giving NYC a show?


#NRA


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

On bracelet.








Fits pretty well!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I think I’m pretty happy with my collection now. Perhaps I’m done for a while.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> On bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick change system?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Quick change system?


Yes, it works well.
Rubber strap is thin-ish but comfy and light.








Might have to get a brown leather at some point.

Oh, and it also has an easy quick bracelet adjustment system so you can size it yourself. Pretty slick.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I think I’m pretty happy with my collection now. Perhaps I’m done for a while.


Oh damn, sappie had a stroke! Call the paramedics!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> On bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long before your friend "borrows" it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Last night in Bay area. Flying home tom.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How long before your friend "borrows" it?


She comes back from Hong Kong in mid August. So I guess I have a couple weeks with it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> She comes back from Hong Kong in mid August. So I guess I have a couple weeks with it.


So, youve been a bachelor for a while?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Last night in Bay area. Flying home tom.
> View attachment 16794644


Safe travels, Pongster ✈✈✈


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> So, youve been a bachelor for a while?


Yup


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

SD43 and the Breitling Super Chronomat won today's 'try on things you will never get for one reason or another' visit with my favorite AD gal.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

dan360 said:


> SD43 and the Breitling Super Chronomat won today's 'try on things you will never get for one reason or another' visit with my favorite AD gal.


gal is the operative word


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pongster said:


> gal is the operative word


She has this gorgeous way of telling me I can have anything I want, and deserve it, and she'd be happy to oblige me, as long as it doesn't involve the word ending in -ex.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

dan360 said:


> She has this gorgeous way of telling me I can have anything I want, and deserve it, and she'd be happy to oblige me, as long as it doesn't involve the word ending in -ex.


Hex?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

dan360 said:


> She has this gorgeous way of telling me I can have anything I want, and deserve it, and she'd be happy to oblige me, as long as it doesn't involve the word ending in -ex.


Well, don’t call it “-ex”. Call it “- - - - ing”!

Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Was deciding between the ADSL and the blue.
> 
> Decided on the ADSL:
> 
> ...


Really love that on the rubber!! Great piece!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Today’s travels…


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, don’t call it “-ex”. Call it “- - - - ing”!
> 
> Wait, what are we talking about?


She was totally down for whatever I wanted to do in the 'ing' department, up to and including taking it home. The 'ex' department was touchy in store only. Which I found kinky.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Hex?


I was gonna, I say gonna try that next, just to see. She told me I'm 'man enough' to pull off the ExpII SD43 'wait list queen' but I think the photo just makes me look fat. Perhaps she's a chubby chasin' AD associate. Jackpot?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Can anyone guess which watch that is?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Can anyone guess which watch that is?


Any clue?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Can anyone guess which watch that is?


🚗 Tee eh?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Can anyone guess which watch that is?


A watch with a missing "VI" ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> A watch with a missing "VI" ?


Bro @Sappie66 did say earlier that he's been a bachelor for a while, so the "VI" is obviously missing.

Unless he's got an AD gal like Dan that's down for anything...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> ="Panerol Forte, post: 55412663, member: 1375525"]
> A watch with a missing "VI" ?


Bro @Sappie66 did say earlier that he's been a bachelor for a while, so the "VI" is obviously missing.

Unless he's got an AD gal like Dan that's down for anything...[/QUOTE]

That would be a good idea for a certain-film-genre parody. “Hey, how did you get that Rolsex, or is that a Blowlex?”


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Bro @Sappie66 did say earlier that he's been a bachelor for a while, so the "VI" is obviously missing.
> 
> Unless he's got an AD gal like Dan that's down for anything...


That would be a good idea for a certain-film-genre parody. “Hey, how did you get that Rolsex, or is that a Blowlex?”
[/QUOTE]

She is hot. 
She said she prefers the “ing” with the rubber, but depending on the circumstance, the “ing” with the bracelet is wonderful because it adds size. 

I’m so glad the wife stayed home. It would’ve got weird.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

> She is hot.
> She said she prefers the “ing” with the rubber, but depending on the circumstance, the “ing” with the bracelet is wonderful because it adds size.
> 
> I’m so glad the wife stayed home. It would’ve got weird.


godfrey

Alrhough....the wife said she was hot the very first time they met, so it would probably be less weird but much, much more expensive.

End up having to give her a pearl necklace or something. Maybe it would be worth it to get my grail “ex”.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

dan360 said:


> She is hot.
> She said she prefers the “ing” with the rubber, but depending on the circumstance, the “ing” with the bracelet is wonderful because it adds size.


Name of AD and SA please?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

dan360 said:


> godfrey
> 
> Alrhough....the wife said she was hot the very first time they met, so it would probably be less weird but much, much more expensive.


Some things are worth the money...



dan360 said:


> End up having to give her a pearl necklace or something. Maybe it would be worth it to get my grail “ex”.


Too easy but not gonna touch that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Taking the Blue Beast out...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

MoonSsSwatch! 

Some thoughts after a few weeks. The “crystal” does scratch easily. But this hasn’t bothered me based on the price of the watch. It is what it is. Also, the two chronograph hands are slightly misaligned. Also (surprisingly) hasn’t bothered me. 

A couple of cool things - there are two watermarks on the watch. I knew if the swatch “S” in the center of the crystal, but found another one right above “Swiss made” today 


























EDIT: figured out how to “reset” the hands on the chronograph dials, so they’re back in alignment


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More buildings with the nice large windows...
















Sign me up for one of higher floors please.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Name of AD and SA please?


No 5h1t!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy Sunday.
> View attachment 16797475


She cocked her concealed weapon there or something.....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Buddy of mine brought steaks and a nice bottle:








One of the La La wines. Had the La Mouline before. Now the La Turque.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Buddy of mine brought steaks and a nice bottle:
> 
> One of the La La wines. Had the La Mouline before. Now the La Turque.


See if he can bring La Landonne next time. 😁


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> See if he can bring La Landonne next time. 😁


I hear 2009/2010 are particularly good years 😉


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I was chatting with a buddy about cars this weekend, including about how MrsBS wants me to buy an SUV for myself instead of a sedan or hatchback (even an Audi A5 sportback is objectively nicer than a CR-V, right?). He sends me this screenshot, and says "Tell her it's either the car or this bike".

I showed it to MrsBS, and she changes the game: "Okay, you choose: Rolex or bicycle".

This is harder to answer than I expected. Seems silly, but at MSRP, they're about the same price. And besides my watch box being full of stuff I don't want to sell (heirlooms, etc), I'm already starting to cool off from this hobby. I rarely wear any other watches besides my AW (which is now mainstream enough that I've seen them being worn with "nicer" attire, so there's no pressure for me to pretend that I'm fashionably upscale anymore).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> See if he can bring La Landonne next time.


That is the plan. He has a couple bottles I think.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I was chatting with a buddy about cars this weekend, including about how MrsBS wants me to buy an SUV for myself instead of a sedan or hatchback (even an Audi A5 sportback is objectively nicer than a CR-V, right?). He sends me this screenshot, and says "Tell her it's either the car or this bike".
> 
> I showed it to MrsBS, and she changes the game: "Okay, you choose: Rolex or bicycle".
> 
> ...


Love that Aeroad! It will not rise in value though. But you can get it at MSRP.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I hear 2009/2010 are particularly good years


The La Turque we drank was from 2006. It was very good. But I’m not as sophisticated as some.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The La Turque we drank was from 2006. *It was very good.* But I’m not as sophisticated as some.


It's a C$400 bottle, it better be! 😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Thinking about all the watches and cars he's going to inherit one day!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Love that Aeroad! It will not rise in value though. But you can get it at MSRP.


Not thinking at all about whether anything will hold value; I'd only sell something like this if I'm forced to, and I'd have much bigger problems if that's the case.

My bro-in-law also did RAGBRAI for the first time this year (just last week) and he's SUPER stoked about it. He and his brother have committed to doing it again next year, and they're asking if I want to come along. He told me about their ideas for organizing support, so we won't need to carry everything on the bikes themselves.

I could make do on my BMC with 700x23's, I'm sure, but now I'm thinking of getting a gravel bike, or at least something that'll allow fatter tires. 50 miles/day plus a century day would be more comfortable with more tire.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> It's a C$400 bottle, it better be!


It was good, but I find wines that are much much cheaper very good too!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Did a 60k gravel ride today. 60k on gravel is like 100k on the road.








Got dirty!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> It was good, but I find wines that are much much cheaper very good too!


Yes, in fact sometimes I think they can be even more enjoyable! 
At least I wouldn't be thinking "ok that's a $100 in the glass..." 😅
But seriously though, wine is certainly not my forte and while bad wine can be quite difficult to swallow, pun intended, any reasonably good wine is certainly enjoyable with good friends.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, in fact sometimes I think they can be even more enjoyable!
> At least I wouldn't be thinking "ok that's a $100 in the glass..."
> But seriously though, wine is certainly not my forte and while bad wine can be quite difficult to swallow, pun intended, any reasonably good wine is certainly enjoyable with good friends.


I agree. My friend who has these expensive bottles — I tell him not to bring them because they are essentially wasted on me, but he doesn’t listen!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> they are essentially wasted on me, but he doesn’t listen!


Lucky for you he doesn't listen! At least you won't be getting a bad wine bro! 🤣


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Yes, in fact sometimes I think they can be even more enjoyable!
> At least I wouldn't be thinking "ok that's a $100 in the glass..." 😅
> But seriously though, wine is certainly not my forte and while bad wine can be quite difficult to swallow, pun intended, any reasonably good wine is certainly enjoyable with good friends.


I’m a beer guy…all wine is wasted on me. My friends rarely complain as it means more wine for them.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

I like wine but not enough to drink regularly* or spend significant coin.

A while back I was over for dinner at mate of mine who is really into wine, we started off on a red which did nothing for me but I didn't say anything. Next bottle is poured, I take a sip and say 'now we're talking, this is fantastic!' and he looks a little crestfallen. Turned out the first bottle was some >£350 bottle of Burgundy and I praised the £20 bottle of Rioja...oops!

We both learned a lesson that night, he knew Muga (the Rioja) is my favourite, which I was probably going to prefer regardless, and I should have realised that if he brings out a decanter, it's going to be something special.


*beer is a very different matter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Not thinking at all about whether anything will hold value; I'd only sell something like this if I'm forced to, and I'd have much bigger problems if that's the case.
> 
> My bro-in-law also did RAGBRAI for the first time this year (just last week) and he's SUPER stoked about it. He and his brother have committed to doing it again next year, and they're asking if I want to come along. He told me about their ideas for organizing support, so we won't need to carry everything on the bikes themselves.
> 
> I could make do on my BMC with 700x23's, I'm sure, but now I'm thinking of getting a gravel bike, or at least something that'll allow fatter tires. 50 miles/day plus a century day would be more comfortable with more tire.


RAGBRAI is definitely a popular ride here in the midwest. I would be willing to try and get my big butt back in shape for an OoO ride to-gether (or at least be willing to be one of your support stops, IA is pretty close).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday! Usually a weekend going out shirt, but we have an office event in Beverly Hills after work, so why not!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Tuesday! Usually a weekend going out shirt, but we have an office *event in Beverly Hills *after work, so why not!


Who lives bigger than you??


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who lives bigger than you??


I guess a perk of BH being a 10 min drive from the office! I don’t think it’s a “ritzy” as people make it out to be!! 

NYC still has better food and more options, IMO!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who lives bigger than you??


Sam is definitely a bon vivant, kudos to him


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

For the wine lovers here!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Your photos are getting sharper bro Sap! Eyesight improving?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Your photos are getting sharper bro Sap! Eyesight improving?


Meh, dunno.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Meh, dunno.


Takes time I suppose.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Didn't expect it to be back so soon. While it is definitely on the pricier side the rubber strap makes the watch even more wearable. It's much lighter and looks perfect for summer!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Haven't seen Martha in a while...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Your photos are getting sharper bro Sap! Eyesight improving?


He's just taunting those of us on the Milgauss wait list.

It's a new therapeutic technique known as "Better Health Through Spite."

A few more posts and he'll be good as new. 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good morning!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I figured I'd give the OEM strap a whirl...not sure if I like it, or not. I'll give it a few days to see if it grows on me.

















And to follow the lead of @BigSeikoFan, here's some more eye candy (or eye exercise for @Sappie66). I'll even steer away from the "store boughts" I know some of you aren't fond of.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

@Sappie66 , you might be interested --

MrsBS just got diagnosed this morning with a possible vitreous detachment. It must've happened about a month ago. Normal protocol is initial exam, then followups at 1, 3, and 6 months, at least at this point; so her next exam should be in three months.

I don't know what she's feeling about it yet, but I'm f*cking scared. She also just got a call from a local VA hospital offering a job interview, which she'll do next week. I'd feel terrible if her new career gets torpedoed by an eyeball problem.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> @Sappie66 , you might be interested --
> 
> MrsBS just got diagnosed this morning with a possible vitreous detachment. It must've happened about a month ago. Normal protocol is initial exam, then followups at 1, 3, and 6 months, at least at this point; so her next exam should be in three months.
> 
> I don't know what she's feeling about it yet, but I'm f*cking scared. She also just got a call from a local VA hospital offering a job interview, which she'll do next week. I'd feel terrible if her new career gets torpedoed by an eyeball problem.


Oh, sorry to hear. Vitreous detachment could be a precursor to retinal detachment. The symptoms seem to be the same. Seems like they don't think it is very serious, or they are unsure, given the 3-month timeframe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> I figured I'd give the OEM strap a whirl...not sure if I like it, or not. I'll give it a few days to see if it grows on me.
> View attachment 16804602
> 
> View attachment 16804604
> ...


Nice strap.

And I do find this very helpful, thank you. Good for the eye to follow all the lines and curves. Store-boughts are fine BTW.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, sorry to hear. Vitreous detachment could be a precursor to retinal detachment. The symptoms seem to be the same. Seems like they don't think it is very serious, or they are unsure, given the 3-month timeframe.


Yeah, we'll see how it goes. Just looked up on that link about the possibility of surgery if needed, and it sounds like what you had done.

The doc explained that in her case, the vitreous humor detached from the rearward portion, and it would add stress to where it's still attached on the side. In that spot, it could pull on the retina and detach it. He said to look for a dark cloud, veils, puddles, or maybe flashing lights.

Gettin' old, man. We're both on the downhill slide from 50 years old.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, we'll see how it goes. Just looked up on that link about the possibility of surgery if needed, and it sounds like what you had done.
> 
> The doc explained that in her case, the vitreous humor detached from the rearward portion, and it would add stress to where it's still attached on the side. In that spot, it could pull on the retina and detach it. He said to look for a dark cloud, veils, puddles, or maybe flashing lights.
> 
> Gettin' old, man. We're both on the downhill slide from 50 years old.


Yeah, gas bubble might be on the horizon. It's freaky seeing the bubble in your vision.

Age is a factor (I'm 55). Near-sightedness is as well (which I have too). Good luck to her!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gentlemen! It looks like the Milgauss may be in!

Had to get some service work done on my car before turning it in, and my Rolex AD is down the street. They are setting up this new Rolex-specific "boutique"/annex to the store which opens in a day or two. AD said he has a bunch of boxes to open, and he's fairly certain a Z-blue Milguass will be among them and I have first dibs. Daytona likely a little (or a lot) longer. 

So, hopefully I can pick this up in a day or two (so I guess in addition to my new green car, I _will_ be getting a new green (crystal) watch!!)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Gentlemen! It looks like the Milgauss may be in!
> 
> Had to get some service work done on my car before turning it in, and my Rolex AD is down the street. They are setting up this new Rolex-specific "boutique"/annex to the store which opens in a day or two. AD said he has a bunch of boxes to open, and he's fairly certain a Z-blue Milguass will be among them and I have first dibs. Daytona likely a little (or a lot) longer.
> 
> So, hopefully I can pick this up in a day or two (so I guess in addition to my new green car, I _will_ be getting a new green (crystal) watch!!)


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Store-boughts are fine BTW.


Personally, I have no problem with them. Mrs. Sug wanted some, so I bought some. Whatever floats one’s boat…


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> @Sappie66 , you might be interested --
> 
> MrsBS just got diagnosed this morning with a possible vitreous detachment. It must've happened about a month ago. Normal protocol is initial exam, then followups at 1, 3, and 6 months, at least at this point; so her next exam should be in three months.
> 
> I don't know what she's feeling about it yet, but I'm f*cking scared. She also just got a call from a local VA hospital offering a job interview, which she'll do next week. I'd feel terrible if her new career gets torpedoed by an eyeball problem.


Sorry to hear that BSi, hope all goes well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> View attachment 16807321


Now that’s a good one! I’m glad he wasn’t explaining a stick shift…


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I do fancy a nice case back!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Sarge, you sure we don't need to check this?"


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still loving my NASA.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still loving my NASA.
> View attachment 16808634


Gf

So does Charlie.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering in Grand Central...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering in Grand Central...
> View attachment 16808640


Gf.

The main hall in Grand Central...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> View attachment 16807321


That's the only thing that bugs me about gender terms these days. It was so much easier and cooler-sounding to say "gonna do a tranny swap".

I don't yet need two hands to count the number of transgender people I know personally, but I like to think they'd understand the context here.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> That's the only thing that bugs me about gender terms these days. It was so much easier and cooler-sounding to say "gonna do a tranny swap".
> 
> I don't yet need two hands to count the number of transgender people I know personally, but I like to think they'd understand the context here.


2 hands? I don’t need 2 fingers.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> View attachment 16807321


I need to give her a 21 point inspection and a test drive before I can confirm she is a woman, never trust a wrench monkey!

The guy, I'll take that one on faith, he seems like an honest mechanic


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I do fancy a nice case back!
> View attachment 16808095


We gotta do a little spin on Sir Mix-a-lot....Baby got Case-Back!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> 2 hands? I don’t need 2 fingers.


OK, here ya go.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

When your son sees your current, lackluster watch collection. #meanmuggin


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Going to the beach with boss and her entire family for a few days. Thinking of what watches to bring. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Going to the beach with boss and her entire family for a few days. Thinking of what watches to bring. Hmmmmm.


Something waterproof?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Something waterproof?


But no modern watch can claim that anymore?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> But no modern watch can claim that anymore?


I don't know for the rest, but an entry level Rolex OP can go down to a hundred meters and stay there indefinitely.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tiff out and about...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Squeezing in some culture...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Squeezing in some culture...
> View attachment 16811124
> 
> View attachment 16811125


So were others...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, you!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@BigSeikoFan "The Sandman", with Jenna, is on Netflix. Watched it yet?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know for the rest, but an entry level Rolex OP can go down to a hundred meters and stay there indefinitely.


Go down and stay there...sounds good enough for me 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This reminded me to bring cigars to the beach


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> This reminded me to bring cigars to the beach
> View attachment 16811214


And don't forget the binoculars? 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

tried the last of the La La’s last night. Very nice. I contributed the other Cote de Rotie, and the rib steaks.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Sarge, you want me to take over this new case? Still think they're all connected..."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> View attachment 16811423
> 
> View attachment 16811421
> 
> ...


Sappie completes the hat trick!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Went with this


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Went with this
> View attachment 16812317


That’s your beach watch?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Is it one of them fancy black tie beaches?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> That’s your beach watch?!?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

It says bring on the dial. So hab to bring it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Brought two more watches. Will post when i wear them. Awaiting our flight.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, it works well.
> Rubber strap is thin-ish but comfy and light.
> 
> 
> ...


Check Etsy for straps as well. There is at least one seller who is making them. Good reviews. Not inexpensive, but you can get some cool stuff.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

$350k for a Grand Seiko. I have no words. Impressive? Yes. Would I buy it if I won the lottery? No.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bronzo Sunday.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> "Sarge, you want me to take over this new case? Still think they're all connected..."
> View attachment 16811553


Hey guys, I found the last image on Bro BSF's phone!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16812841


That's the one that's also safe to shower with, right?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> That's the one that's also safe to shower with, right?


If so, it may be a first. It seems no other watch is safe for the shower…


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> $350k for a Grand Seiko. I have no words. Impressive? Yes. Would I buy it if I won the lottery? No.


Ya know, that's an amazing watch. Absolutely mesmerizing seeing all the bits work. If I won the lottery, I'd have to head down to my GS boutique...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Sarge, I might need some help soon."


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool picture I just came across...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Was never really a big fan but not bad at all here...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

YOOOOO Wasup other half of the BrOoO’s? Hope everybody is doing well here. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> YOOOOO Wasup other half of the BrOoO’s? Hope everybody is doing well here.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hey Al! Good! You?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Was never really a big fan but not bad at all here...
> View attachment 16814446


That’s not Brooke Shields, is it?

I was never a fan either.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Al! Good! You?


Just trying to make it SapMan. House not finished so been tied up with that crap. Doing good though bro. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Just trying to make it SapMan. House not finished so been tied up with that crap. Doing good though bro.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Good to see you here. Stick around!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Methinks Jenna might like chains...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Methinks Jenna might like chains...
> View attachment 16815642


Jenna: "A little to your left, please. A little more... just a bit... okay that's perfect right there, now don't move..."


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

At the eye doc - follow up.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> At the eye doc - follow up.


Good luck! Was the watch pic an excuse to take a pic of what's across the waiting room? The angle's a little off...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Good luck! Was the watch pic an excuse to take a pic of what's across the waiting room? The angle's a little off...


 Oh no, nothing to see here, just for context. Otherwise it would just be a carpet backdrop which could be anywhere.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh no, nothing to see here, just for context. Otherwise it would just be a carpet backdrop which could be anywhere.


Did the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Did the carpet match the drapes?


Hold on, I’ll ask.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here all morning and into the afternoon. Will need more laser done on the right eye.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie, can you see this ok?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sappie, can you see this ok?
> View attachment 16816109


A bit blurry… but soothing. Thank you!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Farkkkkkk, laser is not painless!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Farkkkkkk, laser is not painless!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Farkkkkkk, laser is not painless!


Need pain killers Sap?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Need pain killers Sap?
> View attachment 16816294
> 
> View attachment 16816293
> ...


Ahh…. Starting to feel a bit better….


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

You bros are always there for me!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Need pain killers Sap?
> View attachment 16816294
> 
> View attachment 16816293
> ...


Dick, who is the last young lady? She looks familiar...


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey Bro Sapp, eyes cleared up yet?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jason10mm said:


> Hey Bro Sapp, eyes cleared up yet?
> 
> View attachment 16816679


Yeah, I’m good. Thanks.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I just had an interesting realization...my BIL and I admire John Mayer...but for completely different reasons. LOL


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dick, who is the last young lady? She looks familiar...


The name Madison Nirenstein ring any bells?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just playing about before bed.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Just playing about before bed.


Omega time?








Getting the car inspected this morning.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Just playing about before bed.


Gf still not home, huh?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> The name Madison Nirenstein ring any bells?


Nope, but warrants more research.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nope, but warrants more research.


She's right up your alley...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf still not home, huh?


Nope. End of this week she comes back.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> She's right up your alley...
> View attachment 16817528


Wow! Nice………..cat.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

1964 Aston Martin DB5


1964 Aston Martin DB5




www.broadarrowauctions.com





SEAN CONNERY'S DB5...from his estate...is up for auction. AND if that isn't enough:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> She's right up your alley...
> View attachment 16817528


Sufficient research completed. Whatever she's selling, I'm buying.








Still thinking store-bought though...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

What an ample woman.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, alright


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Need pain killers Sap?
> View attachment 16816294


I gotta admit, I'd be way too flustered on a date with her to do anything.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mmmm….creamsicle…


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Need help identifying this watch...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Best thing about wfh is walking the pups!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugman said:


> Need help identifying this watch...
> View attachment 16820122


Not sure about the watch, but Maui chips are bomb!! And the young lady eating them isn’t too shabby either…


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Not sure about the watch, but Maui chips are bomb!! And the young lady eating them isn’t too shabby either…


Looks a bit like Brooklyn Decker..


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks a bit like Brooklyn Decker..


You might be right? 

Watch also def looks like a full gold Daytona. No idea if real or a prop, though


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sugman said:


> Need help identifying this watch...
> View attachment 16820122


Looks like the solid gold Double Hump Maui Daytona.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> You might be right?
> 
> Watch also def looks like a full gold Daytona. No idea if real or a prop, though





BigSeikoFan said:


> Looks a bit like Brooklyn Decker..


Y’all are good…
You are being redirected... (to a Haute Time article…not sure why it appears this way)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Need help identifying this watch...
> View attachment 16820122


It's a Daytona in yellow gold, and it would seem the chronograph is engaged.



But that's not the answer you're looking for is it? 🤣

Edit: NEVER read ahead 🤦🏻


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

From the Highline (an elevated 1.5 mile park on the west side of Manhattan).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This reminds me of the long escalators in the Wash DC subway system...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Who said you can't find Rolexes in AD windows anymore?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who said you can't find Rolexes in AD windows anymore?
> View attachment 16821647
> 
> View attachment 16821649
> ...


Haha. Preowned?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Not exactly in a shop window, but...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who said you can't find Rolexes in AD windows anymore?
> View attachment 16821647
> 
> View attachment 16821649
> ...


Wow








Just happen to be wearing mine today. Omg, that’s almost Cdn$50000 on my wrist!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Haha. Preowned?


Maybe a quick round-trip by a friend of the shop?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who lives bigger than you??

When's the next surgery?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Who lives bigger than you??
> 
> When's the next surgery?


Hopefully that is it! Just waiting to get back to close-to-normal. Might take 6 months. Next check up in a month.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Yep...the same person. Amazing what a little lighting, make-up, and photoshopping can do.






















Social media model charged with killing boyfriend in Florida (msn.com)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Yep...the same person. Amazing what a little lighting, make-up, and photoshopping can do.
> View attachment 16822936
> View attachment 16822910
> View attachment 16822912
> ...


Hot and sexy, that's a killer combo! 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Hot and sexy, that's a killer combo! 😉


If looks could kill ….


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Hot and sexy, that's a killer combo! 😉


More on that topic...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So i was meeting one of my richer clients in this pricey steakhouse. He was wearing a Patek Philippe AC. He noticed my watch but he does not recognize it. So i said it was a Gronefeld and handed it to him to see. He says he has not heard of it. Then our waiter (while serving our food) said it is one of the top 10 luxury watches. My client was pleasantly surprised. He even our waiter might be a secret millionaire for recognizing a watch that even he was not aware of.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Yep...the same person. Amazing what a little lighting, make-up, and photoshopping can do.
> View attachment 16822936
> View attachment 16822910
> View attachment 16822912
> ...


Definitely in the top-right quadrant of the hot:crazy matrix.

Just a couple minutes ago, I saw a clip of her attacking her boyfriend in an elevator. Utterly insane.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BSF, Jenna's in a new Netflix series called Sandman, isn't she?

I've never seen her aside from the photos you've posted. Saw the Sandman trailer a couple nights ago and thought, damn, she looks even better in motion.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> So i was meeting one of my richer clients in this pricey steakhouse. He was wearing a Patek Philippe AC. He noticed my watch but he does not recognize it. So i said it was a Gronefeld and handed it to him to see. He says he has not heard of it. Then our waiter (while serving our food) said it is one of the top 10 luxury watches. My client was pleasantly surprised. He even our waiter might be a secret millionaire for recognizing a watch that even he was not aware of.


And now your client thinks either he's paying YOU too much OR he's definitely getting the most for his money with your representation.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> BSF, Jenna's in a new Netflix series called Sandman, isn't she?
> 
> I've never seen her aside from the photos you've posted. Saw the Sandman trailer a couple nights ago and thought, damn, she looks even better in motion.


Apparently she's playing a female version of John Constantine from the DC comics universe. I think they did the gender switch to avoid licensing issues or something.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Definitely in the top-right quadrant of the hot:crazy matrix.
> 
> Just a couple minutes ago, I saw a clip of her attacking her boyfriend in an elevator. Utterly insane.


I haven’t seen the clip, but hell hath no fury like a woman…who’s crazy as f#*k.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> I haven’t seen the clip, but hell hath no fury like a woman…who’s crazy as f#*k.


A beautiful woman who knows she is beautiful is dangerous


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> A beautiful woman who knows she is beautiful is dangerous


Or annoying.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Or annoying.


Speaking from experience Sap? 😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Speaking from experience Sap?


Actually……

Well, not mine!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> BSF, Jenna's in a new Netflix series called Sandman, isn't she?


Yup. She's gotten really good reviews too.



BarracksSi said:


> I've never seen her aside from the photos you've posted. Saw the Sandman trailer a couple nights ago and thought, damn, she looks even better in motion.


What sort of motion did you have in mind?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Apparently she's playing a female version of John Constantine from the DC comics universe. I think they did the gender switch to avoid licensing issues or something.


Yes, DC has the rights to John Constantine but Neil Gaiman invented Johanna Constantine, so no problem with using her instead.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

How are your eyes, Sap?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yup. She's gotten really good reviews too.
> 
> 
> What sort of motion did you have in mind?


repetitive...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How are your eyes, Sap?
> View attachment 16825088


Getting better at following contours. But need more work.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread needs more Omegas??


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

And some spice


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cigar and whiskey in my garage.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Cigar and whiskey in my garage.


No smoking in the house? For what it's worth, neither do I. Haven't smoked in the house ever since the kids were born...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I’m not nearly as good a food photographer as some of you are, but the roasted duck ramen I had last night was wonderful.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Having a little dinner at home


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> No smoking in the house? For what it's worth, neither do I. Haven't smoked in the house ever since the kids were born...


Only in the garage with the door open and a fan blowing the smoke out.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread needs more Brooklyn for Sap's sake.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs more Brooklyn for Sap's sake.
> View attachment 16826416


🥹 Supple with a warm glow.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> 🥹 Supple with a warm glow.


Supple, not subtle... I like it! 🤤


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Here


BigSeikoFan said:


> This thread needs more Brooklyn for Sap's sake.
> View attachment 16826416


Here’s another SI model from that era…









…for @Sappie66, of course.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sugman said:


> Here
> 
> Here’s another SI model from that era…
> View attachment 16826634
> ...


That may be a stationary bike!😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Here
> 
> Here’s another SI model from that era…
> View attachment 16826634
> ...


Nice shiny tank!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bro Sap … you got me hooked!!! 

AD shot me a text today and I’ve joined the Milgauss club


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

And gentlemen, meet Vesper!

Picking her up next week, but I got to sit in and start her up (BMW NA had to finalize paperwork since they are giving me the deal I had back in February when I ordered as interest rates are over 2% higher today (_very_ good on the dealership to honor that))!

Photos do not do the green justice!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bro Sap … you got me hooked!!!
> 
> AD shot me a text today and I’ve joined the Milgauss club


Great, another OoO putting my wish list in my face.

Apparently my AD doesn't love me like yours does.



Looks good on you though!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Great, another OoO putting my wish list in my face.
> 
> Apparently my AD doesn't love me like yours does.
> 
> ...


Thank you! And I’ve been on this “list” since before Covid I think. … stock is coming in! Slowly, but I think it’s getting better!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> And gentlemen, meet Vesper!
> 
> Picking her up next week, but I got to sit in and start her up (BMW NA had to finalize paperwork since they are giving me the deal I had back in February when I ordered as interest rates are over 2% higher today (_very_ good on the dealership to honor that))!
> 
> Photos do not do the green justice!


That is so beautiful! And I love those seats!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That is so beautiful! And I love those seats!


Thank you!! Seats are really something else!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bro Sap … you got me hooked!!!
> 
> AD shot me a text today and I’ve joined the Milgauss club


Wow, I didn't realize there was such a big color variation! Well done.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> And gentlemen, meet Vesper!
> 
> Picking her up next week, but I got to sit in and start her up (BMW NA had to finalize paperwork since they are giving me the deal I had back in February when I ordered as interest rates are over 2% higher today (_very_ good on the dealership to honor that))!
> 
> Photos do not do the green justice!


Appreciate the pics of the car but when are we gonna see Eva Green?? 😆


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Nothing spectacular, but I did pick up an interesting Costco find the other day.

Edox Skydiver Military.










While I'd never heard of Edox, the dial and brass case caught my eye.

Seems to be a decent watch and it feels well built, as subjective as that may be. I don't see much bashing of the brand online, so that's good.











It's 42mm and 13mm tall, so it's in the sweet spot for me.

Comes with 2 quick change leather straps and a remarkably nice leather watch roll.










Seems to run a bit fast, so I'll likely regulate it after seeing how it settles down in the next week.

My store only had one in stock, which makes sense as somewhere on line it say's these are limited to 555 pieces.

For just under $600 it seems like a pretty fair deal.

I'm especially keen on the dial and case, which has some anti-fingerprint nano-coating so it will presumable patina very slowly.

If your local Costco doesn't have them, they do offer it on the Costco website.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bro Sap … you got me hooked!!!
> 
> AD shot me a text today and I’ve joined the Milgauss club





SaMaster14 said:


> And gentlemen, meet Vesper!
> 
> Picking her up next week, but I got to sit in and start her up (BMW NA had to finalize paperwork since they are giving me the deal I had back in February when I ordered as interest rates are over 2% higher today (_very_ good on the dealership to honor that))!
> 
> Photos do not do the green justice!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> And gentlemen, meet Vesper!
> 
> Picking her up next week, but I got to sit in and start her up (BMW NA had to finalize paperwork since they are giving me the deal I had back in February when I ordered as interest rates are over 2% higher today (_very_ good on the dealership to honor that))!
> 
> Photos do not do the green justice!


Damn…just…damn. That’s one good looking car. I’d say to enjoy it, but I know it doesn’t need saying.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Appreciate the pics of the car but when are we gonna see Eva Green??


I wish!! Definitely one of my celebrity “crushes.” 

You can listen to her on the Calm app (she does sleep stories)


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugman said:


> Damn…just…damn. That’s one good looking car. I’d say to enjoy it, but I know it doesn’t need saying.


Thank you!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wow, I didn't realize there was such a big color variation! Well done.


Dial is really something!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Who invited the Hulk to dinner?!?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Damn…just…damn. That’s one good looking car. I’d say to enjoy it, but I know it doesn’t need saying.


Just sayin’ I suppose

the local BMW dealer is a good friend. But i doubt if my “boss” will ever allow me to get one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Great car and watch combo SaM. Am green with envy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Just sayin’ I suppose
> 
> the local BMW dealer is a good friend. But i doubt if my “boss” will ever allow me to get one.


Imagine Lee Iacocca driving a Mercedes...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Imagine Lee Iacocca driving a Mercedes...


In high school, I actually did a paper on him.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ironically, Daimler bought Chrysler eventually.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Highlights from last night...








































And our waitress' watch.








Cool thing was that she called it an Explorer and not a Rolex!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wearing mine too on this Sunday while visiting my parents... it blends well with the vegetation


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Chilling today


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Nothing spectacular, but I did pick up an interesting Costco find the other day.
> 
> Edox Skydiver Military.
> 
> ...


Sonny Crockett switched to an Edox during later seasons of Miami Vice


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Proud dad moment: I recently opened an investment account for Baby G. I bought him some $RACE


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> Sonny Crockett switched to an Edox during later seasons of Miami Vice


Interesting... Had no idea!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Interesting... Had no idea!


I goofed. It wasn't Edox it was Ebel. Sorry.
















The Ebel ‘Sonny Crockett’ —an El Primero Chrono That Could B


Celebrating the Machine with a Heartbeat




revolutionwatch.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Chillin more


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> I goofed. It wasn't Edox it was Ebel. Sorry.


No worries, I have a couple of Ebels too. 🙂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Chillin more


Love it!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Very active day today… rewarded myself with tacos with the family! Very good Japanese Belgian-style beer - Wednesday’s Cat (水曜日のネコ). And hard not to wear the Milgauss out… will probably wear to the office tomorrow


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Still loving this one!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Random bldgs...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is for you, Sap.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I don't know how those guys maintained their "professionalism." It's not like they were standing next to a lamppost...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One more for good measure...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Forgot to post this from the other day...

A new interactive art exhibit at Rockefeller Center, where the annual Christmas tree sits.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Any of the rest of youse watching Extraordinary Attorney Woo on Netflix?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Any of the rest of youse watching Extraordinary Attorney Woo on Netflix?


My wife is


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Any of the rest of youse watching Extraordinary Attorney Woo on Netflix?


Any good?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Any good?


We think it's great. There's some typical K-drama tropes as you'd expect, but the situations that the main character has to work through are pretty heavy. Don't let the sparkly, cutesy intro fool ya.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Any good?


The Good Doctor for lawyers


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can you get any more gramma than this??








Even_ she_ looks uncomfortable...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jenna, _please_ ask her for the name of her stylist.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna, _please_ ask her for the name of her stylist.
> View attachment 16833175


That one isn’t much better. I’d rather this one give Jenna some advice:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can you get any more gramma than this??
> View attachment 16833173
> 
> Even_ she_ looks uncomfortable...


Frump in training.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Channeling my inner Saul Goodman.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Channeling my inner Saul Goodman.


505-503-4455


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> 505-503-4455


Godfrey.

There was reference to Saul, er Gene actually, in another Sub forum today as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just made a career change. Came out of semi-retirement.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Just made a career change. Came out of semi-retirement.


Into full retirement?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Just made a career change. Came out of semi-retirement.


Went into full retirement?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Into full retirement?





Panerol Forte said:


> Went into full retirement?


We should consult before posting


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone planning on posting this for Sap?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm beginning to think Sap's misfortune may benefit the eye health of many others...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone planning on posting this for Sap?
> View attachment 16835591





Sugman said:


> I'm beginning to think Sap's misfortune may benefit the eye health of many others...
> View attachment 16835807


Ah, very good choices. My eye needs work at following both subtle and extreme curvature. Keep them both coming. Much appreciated!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Not my cup of tea, but I saw this on the Costco website for you die-hard Star Wars fans:










Citizen Star Wars Rebel Pilot Stainless Steel Ana-Digi Men's Watch

It's available elsewhere, but the best price seems to be Costco.


https://www.costco.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=100809054


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Not my cup of tea, but I saw this on the Costco website for you die-hard Star Wars fans:
> 
> View attachment 16836130
> 
> ...


Thanks Stephen, but I don’t think we needed to see this.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmmmm......

Missouri pastor says congregation is 'poor, broke, busted' for not buying him a luxury Movado watch (msn.com) 

I started a thread on this in the Public Forum...left it pretty open ended. Any overs/unders on how many people will get to reply before the thread's locked?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sugman said:


> Hmmmm......
> 
> Missouri pastor says congregation is 'poor, broke, busted' for not buying him a luxury Movado watch (msn.com)
> 
> I started a thread on this in the Public Forum...left it pretty open ended. Any overs/unders on how many people will get to reply before the thread's locked?


I live 16 miles from this church. Should I go see if he wants to step up his game from Movado?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I live 16 miles from this church. Should I go see if he wants to step up his game from Movado?


Befriend him and tell him to post here. 

And let @Simon loose on him!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> I live 16 miles from this church. Should I go see if he wants to step up his game from Movado?


You could drop an Invicta in the offering plate.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Picked her up today! Paint protection tomorrow!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Was in an old fashioned mom and pop store this afternoon and considering a soda or snack etc. when I saw the bubble gum cigarettes. I can't remember the last time I saw them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Picked her up today! Paint protection tomorrow!


You have serious taste in watches and cars.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sap, this is from @Black5 back in the day...
> View attachment 16837073


Ah yes, back in the day. It’s a good exercise of my eye in determining whether or not she is wearing panties.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> You may not have an Instagram account, but she’s almost worth getting one for. Here’s another example.
> View attachment 16837100


Ah, more extreme curvature practice.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> You have serious taste in watches and cars.


Thank you!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Edit: Hahaha, wrong thread 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16837389
> 
> Edit: Hahaha, wrong thread 🤣🤣🤣


Is there ever something off topic here?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Yesterday I started a new Jubilee for Pepsi. Greetings to everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Is there ever something off topic here?


Never noticed anything on topic actually 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16837389
> 
> Edit: Hahaha, wrong thread


Haven’t seen “wrong thread” here before


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Dodge (Stelantis) is discontinuing (sp?) the gas Charger & Challenger next year.
Dodge (still Stelantis) announced a new hybrid/EV crossover named the Hornet, including a GLH model (the "GLH" stands for "goes like hell."
Dodge (still still Stelantis) hints that their "muscle concept," Banshee, will signal the return of the Charger/Challenger. Fun fact about the Banshee. Its an EV with "exhaust." What's coming out of the exhaust? Noise


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

A fine morning indeed!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> Dodge (Stelantis) is discontinuing (sp?) the gas Charger & Challenger next year.
> Dodge (still Stelantis) announced a new hybrid/EV crossover named the Hornet, including a GLH model (the "GLH" stands for "goes like hell."
> Dodge (still still Stelantis) hints that their "muscle concept," Banshee, will signal the return of the Charger/Challenger. Fun fact about the Banshee. Its an EV with "exhaust." What's coming out of the exhaust? Noise


Interesting!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Hmmm...

You could wear a Monaco IN Monaco;

You could drive a Daytona AT Daytona while wearing a Daytona;

You could drive a Carrera IN the Carrera while wearing a Carrera on your wrist and Carreras on your face.

Any more?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> You could wear a Monaco IN Monaco;
> 
> ...


A Polar at the polar ice caps? That count? 
How about a moonSwatch on the moon?


Just don't buy the Mission to Uranus...🤣


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> A Polar at the polar ice caps? That count?
> How about a moonSwatch on the moon?
> 
> 
> Just don't buy the Mission to Uranus...🤣


Wearing the Polar Explorer while BEING a polar explorer...the works!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> You could wear a Monaco IN Monaco;
> 
> ...


You could wear your Formula 1 while racing Formula 1.

Or wear your Seiko Cocktail (Time/Presage) while drinking a cocktail.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

At the AD and look what they happen to have! Was not on display.

This was on display:

















Got some water…


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sugman said:


> You could wear your Formula 1 while racing Formula 1.
> 
> Or wear your Seiko Cocktail (Time/Presage) while drinking a cocktail.


BSF could be shopping at Tiffany's while wearing his Tiffany!

Wearing your Submariner while dressed as Namor...the Submariner!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sized up!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Sized up!


Looks great!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Looks great!!


Thanks. I think it is just at the max size I can wear.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

They gave my a bottle of wine too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe ADs are slowly and gradually getting stock, to coincide with a softening secondary market.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> And some spice


Dude, don't eat that!

It literally says "Killer Noodle" on it, worst poisoning attempt ever!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Dude, don't eat that!
> 
> It literally says "Killer Noodle" on it, worst poisoning attempt ever!


Apparently humans are the only living creatures that eat spicy food for fun/pleasure! 

Thankfully I didn’t overdo it, but it was good! Killer Noodle by Tsujita is the name of the restaurant, and if you like Japanese noodles, I highly recommend trying one of their restaurants if in LA!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks. I think it is just at the max size I can wear.


I think you wear it very well, nice!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Maybe ADs are slowly and gradually getting stock, to coincide with a *softening secondary market*.


Have been seeing this since a couple months ago, greys/flippers advertising lowered prices on the local Facebook marketplace.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Oops. Wrong reply.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got an early bd present.








The flowers, not the watch...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pictures from recent wanderings








...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> How are the eyes, Sap?
> View attachment 16840608


Alright. These pics are helpful. Still finding myself zooming in.

BTW my bday is on Tuesday. So my Seadweller is my self-gift.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> She better be careful or she'll rub it raw...


I’m sure she’s used to it. She’s built up calluses.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pal coming over.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Pal coming over.


His nickname is T-bone?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> No Seadweller from me so this will have to do...
> 
> Happy birthday! 🎉
> View attachment 16841158


Don't look real, but looks real fun.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

"I cannot deny Bob Hope's great courage. Time after time, while flying to do a show, his plane was shot at. Occasionally by the enemy." -General Omar N. Bradley


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> Apparently humans are the only living creatures that eat spicy food for fun/pleasure!


I hear there are plenty of animals that eat rotted, but fermented, fruit to get a buzz. I bet there is a spicy-aholic armadillo or something out there that digs the burn.

I used to HATE spice, couldn't even do basic tobasco.

Then got hitched to a girl from the chili capital of the world and now its high scoville all the time


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just car week being insane! 










































































Posting this from the hotel/inn we’re staying at listening both to cars revving through the little town of Carmel right out the door and watching the Grand Tour!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Seadweller proportions are so much more pleasing than the maxi-case sub. That said, I’m not getting rid of the sub. It is a great beater.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

That was last night.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> That was last night.


Which begs the question: What's on tap for tonight?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Just car week being insane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this??








Trying to imagine myself driving on 17-Mile Drive with Lady Jenna...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which begs the question: What's on tap for tonight?


Beach BBQ!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What is this??
> View attachment 16842533
> 
> Trying to imagine myself driving on 17-Mile Drive with Lady Jenna...


Pagani! I believe it’s a Zonda R!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Pagani! I believe it’s a Zonda R!


Indeed, it is the last iteration of the Zonda. Funnily, Horacio Pagani started his car business with the Zonda, then tried to replace it with the Huayra, but every time he tried stopping the Zonda production, a new client with a big check book ordered a new one, and he's been delivering them way past their expiry date


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Indeed, it is the last iteration of the Zonda. Funnily, Horacio Pagani started his car business with the Zonda, then tried to replace it with the Huayra, but every time he tried stopping the Zonda production, a new client with a big check book ordered a new one, and he's been delivering them way past their expiry date


Big checkbooks have a way of making people re-evaluate their plans!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Indeed, it is the last iteration of the Zonda. Funnily, Horacio Pagani started his car business with the Zonda, then tried to replace it with the Huayra, but every time he tried stopping the Zonda production, a new client with a big check book ordered a new one, and he's been delivering them way past their expiry date


My bad, that was me. I put in my order last week.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

This strap (Hirsch Tiger) arrived yesterday evening. I'm kinda liking it on this watch. I have a white rubber strap that looks pretty good, but the black accents of this one add a little something extra.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Indeed, it is the last iteration of the Zonda. Funnily, Horacio Pagani started his car business with the Zonda, then tried to replace it with the Huayra, but every time he tried stopping the Zonda production, a new client with a big check book ordered a new one, and he's been delivering them way past their expiry date


Seems like it! There were 5 at Quail! 

We saw Horacio at Laguna Seca this morning as the new Huayra R sounded off and took two laps! Photos to follow once I upload them.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Just car week being insane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was REALLY hoping one of the OoO bruthas was going to Monterey. Much thanks!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

_watches Indycar qualifying with Baby G_

_spends the next 3 hours researching how young you can start kart racing, where the nearest track is and working on a budget for Baby G's future racing career_

Btw, starting age is 5 years old


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I dont have a big checkbook. But fortunately, something else is bigger. Cant post a pic though.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> _watches Indycar qualifying with Baby G
> 
> spends the next 3 hours researching how young you can start kart racing, where the nearest track is and working on a budget for Baby G's future racing career_
> 
> Btw, starting age is 5 years old


Godfrey

Ok, which kindergarten racing team name do you prefer:

Piccolo Toro Racing ("Little Bull" in Italian)

Hausgezeichnet Racing ("house of awesome" portmanteau of German words for "house" and "excellent")


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I was REALLY hoping one of the OoO bruthas was going to Monterey. Much thanks!


Of course!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Ok, which kindergarten racing team name do you prefer:
> 
> ...


Double Godfrey

Talked to an ACTUAL Italian and he suggested that a better term for "little bull" is "Torello." He said Piccolo Toro is something someone who doesn't really speak Italian would come up with


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I dont have a big checkbook. But fortunately, something else is bigger. Cant post a pic though.


So you have a big.........







watch collection, we know. And I suppose getting them all in one photo would be a challenge eh? 😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s all relative. Mine is bigger than my checkbook also. Which gives you an idea of the size of my checkbook.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady will be returning from HK tonight. After almost 2 months away.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s all relative. Mine is bigger than my checkbook also. Which gives you an idea of the size of my checkbook.


My checkbook might be around 6” x 3”? So if it’s bigger than that …


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady will be returning from HK tonight. After almost 2 months away.


So, how do you feel about that?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> So, how do you feel about that?


Well, I miss her, but it also means I have to clean up my house quite a bit.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I miss her, but it also means I have to clean up my house quite a bit.


What is it with guys and picking up their shyt eh? 😅


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady will be returning from HK tonight. After almost 2 months away.


I guess we won’t be hearing from you for a few days…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> I guess we won’t be hearing from you for a few days…


That’s right, I’ll be having in-depth watch discussions with her.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> I was REALLY hoping one of the OoO bruthas was going to Monterey. Much thanks!


Laguna Seca yesterday!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Also had some tater tots, tuna tacos and an amazing grilled cheese sandwich. Best I've ever had...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Fun video!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Gentlemen,

I've missed you guys, but after five straight weekends grinding on the new digs, I'm pleased to announce the new Casa del Hayz is DONE....ish. 

Priority numero uno was of course Mrs. Hayz' closet...suffice it to say 110F was not going to cut it:









Wow. One whole layer of sheetrock. F....ing amateurs!  









Nothing 4 layers of Johns Manville, a sheet of MDF, and some liquid nails cannot fix, though:










And...voila! R41+









Cool and comfy:









Mrs. Hayz was _very _grateful 

So much, in fact, that she had nary a hint of protest to my turning full attention to problem numero dos...that pitiful, pint-sized excuse for a garage:









Who knew walls could be so damn stubborn? Just gonna have to stretch it a bit. 










Perfect! Now just need to test it:









$#!t!. I pictured that going better in my mind. Clearly a defective garage door. All good though. I'm sure it'll buff right out. 

Unfortunately, introducing that insufferable p.o.s. wall to the business end of a bulldozer was not particularly well received. Something about "load bearing members" and the house falling down and all this other whiny nonsense. Seriously irritated by this point...

But in the spirit of cooperation, I took the high road and.....ehhhh...._compromised_. 

If I can't lengthen the garage, I'll just have to shrink the truck. After a dozen calls and quick jaunt to D.C., I'd stumbled upon a rather ingenious solution.









Time to get you home, gorgeous.









Fits like a glove 











Aight fellas, got some catching up to do. Last I recall was bro Steven was rocking a snazzy new Elvis watch and Padre Simon was mulling one fine lookin' Ranger. Better grab my reading glasses...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I've missed you guys, but after five straight weekends grinding on the new digs, I'm pleased to announce the new Casa del Hayz is DONE....ish.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the home!! I may have posted one too many posts about cars, but “car week” was a success. So if you’re into it, car photos have been posted above!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Congratulations on the home!! I may have posted one too many posts about cars, but “car week” was a success. So if you’re into it, car photos have been posted above!


Hmmmm....weren't you waiting on one yourself, bro Sam? One of Bayerische Motoren Werke's finest, perhaps?  Looking forward to the read...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Aight fellas, got some catching up to do. Last I recall was bro Steven was rocking a snazzy new Elvis watch and Padre Simon was mulling one fine lookin' Ranger. Better grab my reading glasses...


Welcome back and congrats on the new Jeep!

Warning... the boys will be boys here (as everywhere) so you might want to catch up while the Mrs. is not in nearby proximity. 🤣


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Hmmmm....weren't you waiting on one yourself, bro Sam? One of Bayerische Motoren Werke's finest, perhaps?  Looking forward to the read...


Yup! That was posted too - somewhere above


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


I’ve got one of those…not the watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I've missed you guys, but after five straight weekends grinding on the new digs, I'm pleased to announce the new Casa del Hayz is DONE....ish.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Bro! Have fun catching up! Lots has happened.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sugman said:


> I’ve got one of those…not the watch.
> View attachment 16845873
> 
> View attachment 16845874


That photo gives a new meaning to dog doo, er Dew!🤣


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I've missed you guys, but after five straight weekends grinding on the new digs, I'm pleased to announce the new Casa del Hayz is DONE....ish.
> 
> ...


1st hauling assignment for new truck: Deliver new watch to PH's house.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And if you like big fat lobsters...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Mrs BSF took me out for drinks last night. Had a choice of a Limoncello ice ball or a passion fruit sorbet cube...
> View attachment 16845718
> View attachment 16845719
> 
> ...


So you ordered both? That’s the OoO answer.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Aight fellas, got some catching up to do. Last I recall was bro Steven was rocking a snazzy new Elvis watch and Padre Simon was mulling one fine lookin' Ranger. Better grab my reading glasses...


Welcome back brother! Congrats on the house and the Jeep! 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
And yes, be sure to do your catching up while the Mrs is away...😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome back, PH!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dusted off this old guy...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

In the "If I could just win the lottery" dept...








Rare French Classic: 1960 Facel Vega HK500


Facel was a French company that initially provided steel components and coachbuilding services for other vehicle manufacturers. It began producing its own vehicles in 1954, rolling out its first handbuild Vega HK500 in 1959. Our feature car rolled out of the Facel factory in 1960 and is 1-of-202...




barnfinds.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotta start watching the calories!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok so quick recap:

1) A blindness scare, followed by roughly 437 therapeutic recovery pics (of fruit, naturally) to restore our ailing brother @Sappie66's vision
2) @Sugman Bro Sug rockin' a tilt-rotor combat aircraft
3) A PSA for surviving nuclear Armageddon
4) Someone asking about the purpose of Triple-O, shortly before disappearing w/o a trace
5) A series of unsolved "missing young female persons" cases in NY
5b6) @BigSeikoFan Bro BSF with a sudden need for a multistory dwelling to store all the....._watches_....he's been "collecting"
7) @SaMaster14 Bro Sam making everyone green with envy...again 
8) Death by solar flares
9) @Pongster Bro Pong mulling his next floating-island-prison-fortress purchase...after taking the kids to Disneyland, naturally.

That about cover it, fellas?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> 5) A series of unsolved "missing young female persons" cases in NY
> 5b6) @BigSeikoFan Bro BSF with a sudden need for a multistory dwelling to store all the....._watches_....he's been "collecting"


That’s a coinkydink, isn’t it!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Feeling blue today


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Seadweller and suit. Found a cuff that it fits under!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My birthday today. My lady will take me out tonight.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> My birthday today. My lady will take me out tonight.


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady will be returning from HK tonight. After almost 2 months away.


Now you can run a nice "before I was blind but now I can see" gag!

Like "Wow babe....you look....different" and leave it at that. Hmmm, maybe not 

Or pretend to not recognize her and walk past her. When she calls out say "oh wow, you are so much prettier!"

OK, OK, how about you run up to her and yell "You look SO MUCH YOUNGER THAN I THOUGHT!"

Maybe not take my advice


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> My birthday today. My lady will take me out tonight.


*singing*

Take Sap out tonight...
She won't want to let Sap go til she SEES the light!
Take Sap out tonight...
Listen honey, just like Sappie sang...
Let him wear your Snoo-py!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Then I'll throw something in too. Recently, the most frequent visitor on my wrist.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> *singing*
> 
> Take Sap out tonight...
> She won't want to let Sap go til she SEES the light!
> ...


Can’t see Ronnie Spector ever singing that last line!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy birthday, Sappie. I assume you already told your lady friend what you'd like for your bd?


Yes, just a matter of opportunity


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> My birthday today. My lady will take me out tonight.


Happy Birthday, bro!

And belated congratulations on that badass Sea-Dweller. Looks great!

I won't spoil the fun with any nagging inquiries about what lovely piece may or may not have been sacrificed in pursuit of said SD43


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Happy Birthday, bro!
> 
> And belated congratulations on that badass Sea-Dweller. Looks great!
> 
> I won't spoil the fun with any nagging inquiries about what lovely piece may or may not have been sacrificed in pursuit of said SD43


No spoiling of fun! The SD43 was a lucky hold-on-let-me-check-in-the-back-for-you find last Thursday after a routine check at the AD. Totally caught me by surprise.

Picked up this (pre-owned) after selling my GO SeaQ to partially fund it:









Did a trade of my GO Panomatic Lunar to get this:









So the only massive out-of-pocket was the SD. When it rains…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Will be taking it easy for a while now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just loving this!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> My birthday today. My lady will take me out tonight.


HBD bro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still feeling blue


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Still feeling blue
> View attachment 16850337


Severe tropical storm Ma-On is closing in, definitely feeling blue here...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Severe tropical storm Ma-On is closing in, definitely feeling blue here...
> View attachment 16850626


Was it the same storm that just passed thru our country? Classes and work suspended here for two days. Stay safe bro.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Was it the same storm that just passed thru our country? Classes and work suspended here for two days. Stay safe bro.


Thanks, yes it's the same one. I live in a condo so unless I go out it's usually pretty safe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Thanks, yes it's the same one. I live in a condo so unless I go out it's usually pretty safe.


Are you on a high floor so that you feel the building swaying?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Are you on a high floor so that you feel the building swaying?


Nope, mine's a low rise... doesn't sway at all


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And here's what happens when I have too much free time...😮‍💨


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My fave Rolex dial


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> My fave Rolex dial


Considering your history let's give it at least a couple weeks eh?


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Happy birthday bro!
> View attachment 16849732
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the most "appropriate" but I figured it's still early so your lady probably wouldn't be seeing this 😉


Lets hope this doesn't catch on at the club lest I gotta explain to my wife why my eyebrows are burned off


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> Lets hope this doesn't catch on at the club lest I gotta explain to my wife why my eyebrows are burned off


Only eyebrows? 😏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Speaking of the Mrs, mine did something entirely different with my camera/lighting...

I think it's very interesting.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Only eyebrows? 😏


Well, my fire suppression technique is a bit unorthodox and not fit for public demonstration


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Considering your history let's give it at least a couple weeks eh?


Haven’t gotten rid of a Rolex in a very long time, actually.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


>


Put myself on yet another "list" today.

This last AD says they have been seeing a 30% increase in more incoming lately.... but they also have long lists for everything.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Put myself on yet another "list" today.
> 
> This last AD says they have been seeing a 30% increase in more incoming lately.... but they also have long lists for everything.


Good luck Stephen! You wanting a Milgauss Z-Blue too?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

“Green and orange”


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another old guy...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

jason10mm said:


> Well, my fire suppression technique is a bit unorthodox and not fit for public demonstration


Mrs. Hayz says the same thing about my home brewed "deer away"


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Good luck Stephen! You wanting a Milgauss Z-Blue too?


Yep... it's the only thing really on my watch "to-do" list.

Obviously, I'm occasionally tempted by other "shiny objects" but that's really just an expression of the wait-list doldrums.

Fortunately, I clearly don't need one, so I'll survive any disappointment, but it's the only Rolex on my radar that I don't already own.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> “Green and orange”


That is marvelous!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> That is marvelous!!!!!! Love it!


Thank you!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, Sap, back to work. We'll start off easy...
> View attachment 16852374


Oh, alright! Back to work.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> “Green and orange”


WHAT A RIDE! 😍


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> WHAT A RIDE!


Thank you! I need some of your photography skills, though!!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

SaMaster14 said:


> “Green and orange”


It's like it was made to go with your Milligaus!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you! I need some of your photography skills, though!!


If you're being serious, try underexposing the photo a little bit. I think that will bring out more of that beautiful green! 💚


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> If you're being serious, try underexposing the photo a little bit. I think that will bring out more of that beautiful green!


I am! I think I did overexpose a bit. I need to mess with my camera settings while shooting and work on post-edits!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> It's like it was made to go with your Milligaus!


Right?! The Milgauss is a _bit_ more blue, though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> I am! I think I did overexpose a bit. I need to mess with my camera settings while shooting and work on post-edits!


And do it later in the day. The sun would be at a lower angle which should help. 😉


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

@SaMaster14 what's this thing? The BMW hands free driving neural link that plugs into the back of your head or something?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> @SaMaster14 what's this thing? The BMW hands free driving neural link that plugs into the back of your head or something?


It’s gimmicky, but it’s actually another M3 badge, and it lights up when unlocking the car


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> @SaMaster14 what's this thing? The BMW hands free driving neural link that plugs into the back of your head or something?


Yep, right on the money.
Can you imagine, plug it in and one drives with the skill of Charles Leclerc?

It's better than "I know kunfu"!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Kids got me a book! 😍


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still feeling blue


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, right on the money.
> Can you imagine, plug it in and one drives with the skill of Charles Leclerc?
> 
> It's better than "I know kunfu"!
> View attachment 16853613


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> You could wear a Monaco IN Monaco;
> 
> ...


Portofino in Portofino


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

greedy said:


> Portofino in Portofino


Wearing a Portofino, while driving a Portofino...in Portofino! 









Good one!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The "TapKat" is a link to a raffle for one of these 2022 Corvette C8-Rs

TapKat 1 of 1000. Just watched a VinWiki story where a guy bought one for $139K (like $50K over MSRP) with the proviso he'd get a Z06 allocation. He was then able to sell the C8R at Barrett-Jackson for $200K.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Don’t have an Asahi glass.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wearing a Royal Oak while sitting under an Oak tree in Oakland


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Wearing a Royal Oak while sitting under an Oak tree in Oakland


Or in Royal Oak, MI!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Similar dimensions, PO just a bit shorter lug to lug. PO wears smaller. Fits me just a little better.

Ridiculous that the Seadweller is more than 3 times the market price. Build quality is comparable. That said, of course I like the Seadweller better.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Wearing a Portofino, while driving a Portofino...in Portofino!
> 
> View attachment 16854779
> 
> Good one!


Even better!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Wearing a Royal Oak while sitting under an Oak tree in Oakland


Oak-kay.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Ridiculous that the Seadweller is more than 3 times the market price. Build quality is comparable. That said, of course I like the Seadweller better.


We live in ridiculous times.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Similar dimensions, PO just a bit shorter lug to lug. PO wears smaller. Fits me just a little better.
> 
> Ridiculous that the Seadweller is more than 3 times the market price. Build quality is comparable. That said, of course I like the Seadweller better.











Sap's watches are spooning. He definitely missed his lady.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Was stopped at a light, looked down, and the lighting was juuust hitting right!


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I see Omega and Tudor as sort of peers in watch brand prestige and value. I dont equate Omega to Rolex generally.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

debussychopin said:


> I see Omega and Tudor as sort of peers in watch brand prestige and value. I dont equate Omega to Rolex generally.


Thank you for your O on O. It’s been years since someone addressed the actual topic of the thread!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

So where were we again?

Oh yeah:


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Thoughts on Chopard? Also looking for chronograph options in the $2K-$4K that there aren't a million of. As much as I love the intramatic, Tissot PRX, etc...there's a ton of them out there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16856397
> 
> Thoughts on Chopard? Also looking for chronograph options in the $2K-$4K that there aren't a million of. As much as I love the intramatic, Tissot PRX, etc...there's a ton of them out there.


Always liked these. If you get a deal on one, do it!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I’d like to see the video footage of this shoot because I imagine it’d be pretty funny.
> 
> “Hey, I got an idea!”


I think said video would have probably required several takes. You know, to ensure the lighting and angles all looked "correct"


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16854806
> 
> 
> The "TapKat" is a link to a raffle for one of these 2022 Corvette C8-Rs
> ...


Yeah all this microprocessor & supply chain b.s. isn't letting up anytime soon. I thought the watch market had gone batshyte until I started hunting for some new wheels a few weeks back, only to discover that:

1) There's almost nothing to buy--seriously every dealer in C'ville has about 10-15 new vehicles on lots that could hold hundreds
2) Anything you _can _find is basically $60K+, whether it stickers for 60K, 50K, or 40K.
3) MSRP is now a smoking deal, if you can find a dealer willing to sell to you at sticker
4) Trade-in and private party values are through the roof, which would be fan-friggin-tastic if not for 1), 2), and 3)

Before settling on the Gladiator, I made the mistake of popping into the local Ford dealer to inquire about a 4-door Bronco Badlands with the sasquatch package (as I couldn't stomach the indignity of driving junior to school on 31" tires). The sales rep looked at me like I was burn unit patient or something--"oh you poor thing!"--before politely explaining how they weren't taking orders or putting folks on waitlists at this point (damn, something oddly familiar about all this...) Serves me right for wearing a Citizen eco-drive to the dealer. 

But she did have a _possible _line on a used, lower trim level "Big Bend", with half the options I wanted and in an atrocious color....for 65K (sticker was _maybe_ 45).

I told her I'd call her 

As it was still had to pony up roughly the same amount for the Rubicon, but it was exactly what I wanted, close to sticker, and hadn't had some other blokes a$$ in the seat for a year! Also "flipped" the RAM for literally 5k less than I paid for it....in 2016 (not joking).

So @SaMaster14 how'd you luck into that lovely Bavarian, bro? Good r-ship the dealer I imagine? Hope they didn't rake you over the coals.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> So @SaMaster14 how'd you luck into that lovely Bavarian, bro? Good r-ship the dealer I imagine? Hope they didn't rake you over the coals.


Yes, long time relationship with the dealer! Long wait for the car - I placed my order and received an allocation Feb. 2 of this year (so a bit over 6 months of waiting). 

I was able to get the car at MSRP and the dealer followed through and my financing was locked it at the rate I received back in February (it would have been over 2% higher at today’s rates)! 

Ultimately, I got the car for MSRP since I was turning in a lease of a 3 year old (2020 model, really 2 year, 8 month old) M4 competition that was also specced very nicely with 12,500 miles on it. With this used market, the dealership will probably make a killing selling the car. 

I could have paid off the lease and sold it myself to make a few bucks, but then would have either needed to wait an extra 4-6 months for new car at MSRP or pay $10k over MSRP (basically wiping out any money earned on selling the old car).


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yes, long time relationship with the dealer! Long wait for the car - I placed my order and received an allocation Feb. 2 of this year (so a bit over 6 months of waiting).
> 
> I was able to get the car at MSRP and the dealer followed through and my financing was locked it at the rate I received back in February (it would have been over 2% higher at today’s rates)!
> 
> ...


Good on you, sir! I've done the lease and buy/flip a couple times and always pocketed a nice check, but in your case I'm sure the dealer took his good fortune at getting the mother of all trades (and your longstanding r-ship) into account. Glad he did right by you, cuz a lot of dealers are making different choices these days. 

One of my other "projects" over the past few weeks was a fair amount of wrenching on the wife's car, which she'd been told suddenly needed a water pump, valve cover gasket/seal, crank bolt and serpentine, etc., despite not having even 35K on the odo. Tore into it myself only to find a top end clean enough to eat off of, a belt that looked brand new, and a pump that was purring like a kitten. The mysterious oil leak, meanwhile, I traced to a non-OEM (and wrong sized!) oil filter that had apparently been torqued by a three-year old and subsequently shat out half the oil in the motor. Guess which dealer installed that very same filter back in Feb... 

I get that a lotta dealers are struggling with so little metal to move, but w.t.f?! Anyway, glad to hear yours didn't wash their integrity down the drain, and congrats again on landing such a sweet ride on such great terms.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Good on you, sir! I've done the lease and buy/flip a couple times and always pocketed a nice check, but in your case I'm sure the dealer took his good fortune at getting the mother of all trades (and your longstanding r-ship) into account. Glad he did right by you, cuz a lot of dealers are making different choices these days.
> 
> One of my other "projects" over the past few weeks was a fair amount of wrenching on the wife's car, which she'd been told suddenly needed a water pump, valve cover gasket/seal, crank bolt and serpentine, etc., despite not having even 35K on the odo. Tore into it myself only to find a top end clean enough to eat off of, a belt that looked brand new, and a pump that was purring like a kitten. The mysterious oil leak, meanwhile, I traced to a non-OEM (and wrong sized!) oil filter that had apparently been torqued by a three-year old and subsequently shat out half the oil in the motor. Guess which dealer installed that very same filter back in Feb...
> 
> I get that a lotta dealers are struggling with so little metal to move, but w.t.f?! Anyway, glad to hear yours didn't wash their integrity down the drain, and congrats again on landing such a sweet ride on such great terms.


I absolutely despise dealers like that! 

I go out of my way to go to my dealer that’s outside of LA (anywhere in Los Angeles city is usually a disaster, especially because they know if you won’t, they’ll find someone else to pay over and above…)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Yeah all this microprocessor & supply chain b.s. isn't letting up anytime soon. I thought the watch market had gone batshyte until I started hunting for some new wheels a few weeks back, only to discover that:
> 
> 1) There's almost nothing to buy--seriously every dealer in C'ville has about 10-15 new vehicles on lots that could hold hundreds
> 2) Anything you _can _find is basically $60K+, whether it stickers for 60K, 50K, or 40K.
> ...


Some car dealers here charge an extra USD20K premium just for the privilege of buying. Just because. And the worst part, people actually pay.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

debussychopin said:


> I see Omega and Tudor as sort of peers in watch brand prestige and value. I dont equate Omega to Rolex generally.


Welcome to OoO. Stick around and this time share your opinion on other stuff.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Been looking for a YG datograph. My dealer only has Pt. So he’s been offering me this -









was also planning to get a Breguet a few years from now. Not sure what to do.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

But...but...but...









BOOYAH!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Some car dealers here charge an extra USD20K premium just for the privilege of buying. Just because. And the worst part, people actually pay.


Jeezus. So any car, huh? When did that nonsense start?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Been looking for a YG datograph. My dealer only has Pt. So he’s been offering me this -
> View attachment 16857105
> 
> 
> was also planning to get a Breguet a few years from now. Not sure what to do.


sweet lord that dial... 

IIRC Breguet is one of the few makers that still does 'em the old-fashioned way, turned on a rose engine instead of pressed. Beautiful piece


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The blue feeling still persists


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Jeezus. So any car, huh? When did that nonsense start?


Well, not just any car. I think it’s for the Toyota Land Cruiser. For other in demand items, the premium is just USD2,000.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> sweet lord that dial...
> 
> IIRC Breguet is one of the few makers that still does 'em the old-fashioned way, turned on a rose engine instead of pressed. Beautiful piece


So i should get it?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering in Rockefeller Center. 

Maybe it was a phase that the architects were going through at the time but these bldgs don't have much going for them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wandering in Rockefeller Center.
> 
> Maybe it was a phase that the architects were going through at the time but these bldgs don't have much going for them.
> View attachment 16857166
> ...


Gf.

Same goes for these guys...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Same goes for these guys...
> View attachment 16857183
> ...


Why don't they put Gargoyles on buildings anymore?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

See Wizard of Oz.😉😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got this back from a local "watchmaker" who came highly recommended by some locals. Dropped this off about a week ago and he called yesterday saying the watch is ready to be picked up.

He charged me $225 for the job and when I asked what was replaced, how's the timekeeping and whether he tested WR, his answer was total BS!

He said and I quote "Never swim with these vintage watches, the WR will only sustain getting wet occasionally. Some parts were replaced including the mainspring and the timekeeping is better than when it first came out of the factory... in fact, better than most Rolex even! It's now keeping time better than a chronometer, which your Oris never was."

I answered, "first off, it was a chronometer and I still have the COSC certificate it came with. Secondly, how can you tell the timekeeping is 'better than COSC when you merely had the watch for a week since I dropped it off??"

He put the watch on his timegrapher and said, "see it's at +2 SPD, better than chronometer standard!" 🤣🤣🤣

He looked at the watch again and laughed "oh you're right it was a chronometer! Few Oris were chronometer to begin with." Right, you had the watch for a week and never even noticed it's a chronometer?

Finally, I asked, if you have replaced the gaskets why didn't you check WR?

The guy's face went blank.

I didn't want to embarrass the poor guy any further as he had other customers in his shop. But these so called "watchmakers" should be ashamed to be calling themselves "watchmakers".

Obviously I'll never go back.










#watchmechanic


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16856397
> 
> Thoughts on Chopard? Also looking for chronograph options in the $2K-$4K that there aren't a million of. As much as I love the intramatic, Tissot PRX, etc...there's a ton of them out there.


Too much going on with the dial. Writing minutes and hours on the sub dials, really.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16856397
> 
> Thoughts on Chopard? Also looking for chronograph options in the $2K-$4K that there aren't a million of. As much as I love the intramatic, Tissot PRX, etc...there's a ton of them out there.


Intriguing!

Personally I'd go with the titanium, open caseback version, a very handsome watch regardless. 
Chopard Mille Miglia
HK$21,328





Chopard Mille Miglia 8915 | Ref. 8915 Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 21 Chopard ref. 8915 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 8915 watch.




chrono24.app


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Intriguing!
> 
> Personally I'd go with the titanium, open caseback version, a very handsome watch regardless.
> Chopard Mille Miglia
> ...


Godfrey...

Alternatively a Girard Perregaux Rattrapante would be nice too, if you don't mind the Ferrari insignia.
Girard Perregaux Ferrari
HK$38,180





Girard Perregaux Ferrari | Chrono24.com


Girard Perregaux Ferrari on Chrono24.com. New offers daily. In stock now. Save favorite watches & buy your dream watch.




chrono24.app


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Sunday? Are we getting a head start, or did I oversleep?
> 
> For those that need a Saturday pick-me-up…
> View attachment 16857965


This is good. My eyes are drawn to the little bits of color, and are exercised by the long straightaways.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sap, no resting yet.
> View attachment 16858105


While this allows me to practice sharp changes in direction.

Thank you both!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 16857632


Gotta say, with all due respect to JC (and BSF), this was not great for me. Don’t they always know that a camera is on them?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Godfrey...
> 
> Alternatively a Girard Perregaux Rattrapante would be nice too, if you don't mind the Ferrari insignia.
> Girard Perregaux Ferrari
> ...


I don't mind the Ferrari insignia. My baby son even has Ferrari N.V. ($RACE) in his investment account. Lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> I don't mind the Ferrari insignia. My baby son even has Ferrari N.V. ($RACE) in his investment account. Lol


Training him to be the next Charles Leclerc?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Training him to be the next Charles Leclerc?


Well I've already started pricing go-karts. Starting age here is 5 so we've got 4.75 years to get ready.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Gotta say, with all due respect to JC (and BSF), this was not great for me. Don’t they always know that a camera is on them?


Can't disagree. This was taken when she was very young and hadn't quite gotten used to all the photography stuff.

That said, it was before surgery, so there's that...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Sappie66 you gotta keep exercising them you know?
> Now, try to focus...
> View attachment 16858286


Counting from the right, I'll take #1 please.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> So i should get it?


No. If you really wanted it, you wouldn't be asking me.

I _do _think a machine turned dial is must for any proper collection (and no, my stamped Freddy C doesn't count), but the "when you see it, you'll know it" rule still applies. The "well, my dealer really wants to sell it to me" rationale isn't even in the top three "alternative reasons to buy a watch you don't really want."

In fact, it's still _way _behind "some random (but hot) woman liked it" (valid alternative purchase motivation #11) and only _slightly _ahead of "well I either blow the coin on this watch or other divorce-inducing vices uhhh, _extracurricular activities_" (alternative purchase motivation #69).


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 16857632


Now that Jenna has got the outfit right, maybe she needs a haircut or one of her "updo's"?😏


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Sappie66 you gotta keep exercising them you know?
> Now, try to focus...
> View attachment 16858286


I particularly like the way the 3rd from the left is enjoying that Dos Equis...much better than The Most Interesting Man in the World.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Took my son to play a little pinball this afternoon....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Sappie66 you gotta keep exercising them you know?
> Now, try to focus...
> View attachment 16858286


Alright, this one is difficult and will take some time. I’ll work through it though.

I noticed that the blonde is not a natural blonde, but I can forgive that. And their choice of beer too.

And yes, the 3rd from the left is working that Dos Equis nicely.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Alright, this one is difficult and will take some time. I’ll work through it though.
> 
> I noticed that the blonde is not a natural blonde, but I can forgive that. And their choice of beer too.
> 
> And yes, the 3rd from the left is working that Dos Equis nicely.


Godfrey 

I also like how the fourth one is very languid and making eye contact with me. Number five is also looking at me. I do detect some longing in her eyes. Or maybe I’m reading it wrong. Need more exercise I guess.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Date night and the Mrs & Baby G went with me to an open house for a couple of local KC microbrands. I got a Chrono Diver (she picked the tropic strap color) and I got my wife a knife. It was nice to share the hobby with the family!










I don't remember if I can post knife pics so I'll just describe it. 4" whaler blade with a MOP insert handle. They through in a small UV flashlight for attending the open house.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> However, there were redeeming virtues...
> View attachment 16857185


You know your phone is too big when it has it's own shoulder strap!

Though I guess these days you can pay for things with it, any picture taken has a make-up filter anyway, and with all the hormones going around no 'woman' has a monthly cycle so why does a modern young lady even need a purse?!?!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Sappie66 you gotta keep exercising them you know?
> Now, try to focus...
> View attachment 16858286


You know, I'm starting to get a little miffed that my hair arm triggered the "Sensitive Content" filter but all these lovely lasses don't?

Tike for a better filter


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

jason10mm said:


> You know your phone is too big when it has it's own shoulder strap!


Almost agree...

But in this case, notice there's no back pocket to cram it into, leaving just a smooth, rounded and undisturbed rear view.

I'll gladly support this as a trend.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Almost agree...
> 
> But in this case, notice there's no back pocket to cram it into, leaving just a smooth, rounded and undisturbed rear view.
> 
> I'll gladly support this as a trend.


Function before form, brother Canale. Clearly this forward thinking young lady recognized the risk of placing the phone in a back pocket, leaving it vulnerable to damage or the unsavory pickpocket. I for one commend the clarity of vision on display here, and second your motion to promote this responsible and pragmatic behavior.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> No. If you really wanted it, you wouldn't be asking me.
> 
> I _do _think a machine turned dial is must for any proper collection (and no, my stamped Freddy C doesn't count), but the "when you see it, you'll know it" rule still applies. The "well, my dealer really wants to sell it to me" rationale isn't even in the top three "alternative reasons to buy a watch you don't really want."
> 
> In fact, it's still _way _behind "some random (but hot) woman liked it" (valid alternative purchase motivation #11) and only _slightly _ahead of "well I either blow the coin on this watch or other divorce-inducing vices uhhh, _extracurricular activities_" (alternative purchase motivation #69).


It’s in my list but for 2024. There are two watches i wanted to get first before it.

and a hot (though not random) woman likes it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still blue


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> It’s in my list but for 2024. There are two watches i wanted to get first before it.
> 
> and a hot (though not random) woman likes it.


Godfrey

10 more on my list


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Datograph vs 7637

considerations:

1. I want both
2. One is 20% more expensive than the other
3. I already have a Lange
4. I already have a flyback chronograph
5. I already have a minute repeater
6. I do not have a Breguet
7. One is available now in the case metal i want

hmmmm.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

debussychopin said:


> I see Omega and Tudor as sort of peers in watch brand prestige and value. I dont equate Omega to Rolex generally.


nah - I own 3 Omegas and 2 Tudors and the latter, which I may prefer to the former, are not in the same league as the former.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> We live in ridiculous times.


Truth


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> nah - I own 3 Omegas and 2 Tudors and the latter, which I may prefer to the former, are not in the same league as the former.


I agree father

but @debussychopin your opinion is welcome as well. Post some more.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Still blue
> View attachment 16859339


Has Breitling sunk so low as to copy to this extent?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

On topic blue


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Datograph vs 7637
> 
> considerations:
> 
> ...


"6. I do not have a Breguet"

That is saying A LOT Bro Pong. For you not to have a brand...hmmmm indeed!


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Pongster said:


> I agree father
> 
> but @debussychopin your opinion is welcome as well. Post some more.


Well, that's his opinion which I respect.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Has Breitling sunk so low as to copy to this extent?


Somehow I never liked Breitling as a brand...their designs are often too busy.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> Has Breitling sunk so low as to copy to this extent?


I wish it was a true 1-1 copy of their original - instead its a silly watch
the purpose of a watch is to tell time - a good watch does so at a glance - the ridiculous minute hand shaped the same as the indices makes time-telling a struggle - Breitling has been doing well in recent years but got it wrong here


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I realize they aspire to get back to pre-Schneider roots. But they are taking wild shots. Some win. Some lose. The lack of focus, except on greed, is visible. At least Schneider had a target customer and stayed loyal and focused to him. Just $.02 worth.😀


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> "6. I do not have a Breguet"
> 
> That is saying A LOT Bro Pong. For you not to have a brand...hmmmm indeed!


Was thinking of getting either a Tradition or a MR. A couple of years down the line. Not sure what to do now, bro.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> "6. I do not have a Breguet"
> 
> That is saying A LOT Bro Pong. For you not to have a brand...hmmmm indeed!


Ok, totally overlooked that one. That's a like an auto brand/make _not _found in Jay Leno's garage*: I don't think there are (m)any, and even if I'm mistaken, I probably won't be two weeks from now.

Game on, Bro @Pongster.

*Ferrari being the well-known exception.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> nah - I own 3 Omegas and 2 Tudors and the latter, which I may prefer to the former, are not in the same league as the former.


I tend to equate relative values of watches to their posted MSRP listings, which is the reason I chose not to pay over MSRP for any Rolex watch. For that reason alone I would tend to agree with your assessment that Tudor is not in the same league as Omega. Unlike you, I currently own 0 Omegas and 0 Tudors although I’m (hopefully) on a short list for the recently introduced 39mm Tudor Ranger and am also considering a BB58.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I tend to equate relative values of watches to their posted MSRP listings, which is the reason I chose not to pay over MSRP for any Rolex watch. For that reason alone I would tend to agree with your assessment that Tudor is not in the same league as Omega. Unlike you, I currently own 0 Omegas and 0 Tudors although I’m (hopefully) on a short list for the recently introduced 39mm Tudor Ranger and am also considering a BB58.


Hi James - well the Ranger & the 58 I think are beautiful watches - the 58 is a jewel and on your wrist would fit perfectly
Apparently a very special new Tudor release is due early September that Tudor are telling the AD's to expect as their hottest release ever


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Hi James - well the Ranger & the 58 I think are beautiful watches - the 58 is a jewel and on your wrist would fit perfectly
> Apparently a very special new Tudor release is due early September that Tudor are telling the AD's to expect as their hottest release ever


I’ve heard that too and am curious as to what it will be although my main Tudor focus is on the newest Ranger that seems to be an incredible watch at an incredible price. Hope you’re doing well these days Simon!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

5959HH said:


> I’ve heard that too and am curious as to what it will be although my main Tudor focus is on the newest Ranger that seems to be an incredible watch at an incredible price. Hope you’re doing well these days Simon!


#Godfrey: I forgot to ask you which watch did you wear to your son’s wedding? Really asking how the wedding went?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I’ve heard that too and am curious as to what it will be although my main Tudor focus is on the newest Ranger that seems to be an incredible watch at an incredible price. Hope you’re doing well these days Simon!


Thanks James - plodding on - yes, I was really taken by the Ranger - could be the only watch any WIS ever needed


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> #Godfrey: I forgot to ask you which watch did you wear to your son’s wedding? Really asking how the wedding went?


Hey, thanks for asking - wedding went really well (hottest August day on record so we melted a bit - but very special - joyful)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^^^^ Good choice Simon. Well done!!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just in time for tonight. Bless you!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I tend to equate relative values of watches to their posted MSRP listings, which is the reason I chose not to pay over MSRP for any Rolex watch. For that reason alone I would tend to agree with your assessment that Tudor is not in the same league as Omega. Unlike you, I currently own 0 Omegas and 0 Tudors although I’m (hopefully) on a short list for the recently introduced 39mm Tudor Ranger and am also considering a BB58.


Wait, Doc que paso? Last I'd heard (apologies I've been away a few weeks) you were expecting a BB58 weeks/months ago, no? New Ranger change your mind? Not that anyone could find fault if it did, naturally.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Purple Hayz said:


> Wait, Doc que paso? Last I'd heard (apologies I've been away a few weeks) you were expecting a BB58 weeks/months ago, no? New Ranger change your mind? Not that anyone could find fault if it did, naturally.


Hi PH. Actually I see the Ranger and BB58 as being very similar - size, movement, overall effects, BUT see the Ranger as having a better bracelet. Interestingly enough it’s my understanding that the Ranger bracelet fits perfectly on the BB58. The faux rivets look of the BB58 doesn’t bother me in the least but think the clasp assembly on the Ranger might be a game changer. 

What I might do is first buy the Ranger and then buy a BB58 on strap or NATO. I like both the BB58 blue dial and gilt dial versions but leaning towards the gilt at least this week.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

My Omega for the day


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> What I might do is first buy the Ranger and then buy a BB58 on strap or NATO. I like both the BB58 blue dial and gilt dial versions but leaning towards the gilt at least this week.


If I were you I'd go with the Ranger and the BB58 blue, they are too similar like you said and I think you have enough black dials already.

This way, the 58 Blue will serve as your fun watch 😉


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> If I were you I'd go with the Ranger and the BB58 blue, they are too similar like you said and I think you have enough black dials already.
> 
> This way, the 58 Blue will serve as your fun watch


You might’ve just nudged me in the direction of the blue. But now before the BB58 the Ranger clicks a lot of boxes especially since I traded in my Railmaster for a PAM 914.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Just in time for tonight. Bless you!


My favorite smsw


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pongster said:


> My favorite smsw











Islay’s rock!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Simon said:


> I wish it was a true 1-1 copy of their original - instead its a silly watch
> the purpose of a watch is to tell time - a good watch does so at a glance - the ridiculous minute hand shaped the same as the indices makes time-telling a struggle - Breitling has been doing well in recent years but got it wrong here


Gotta agree. I really like my SuperOcean…but the new one? Not so much. That minute hand is awful.









BTW, glad to hear the wedding went well. Prayers for a good life for them. 🙏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> You might’ve just nudged me in the direction of the blue. But now before the BB58 the Ranger clicks a lot of boxes especially since I traded in my Railmaster for a PAM 914.


You know I thought I'd be very interested in the Ranger due to the smaller size, but after seeing it in the metal I think I still prefer my old Ranger. 

The domed dial and the blacked-out rehault of the old appeals to me more aesthetically.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> You know I thought I'd be very interested in the Ranger due to the smaller size, but after seeing it in the metal I think I still prefer my old Ranger.
> 
> The domed dial and the blacked-out rehault of the old appeals to me more aesthetically.


I fully understand where you’re coming from regarding the aesthetics of the old Ranger. I liked every aspect of the one I used to own except the stiff winding 2824 movement although the one I had was extremely accurate.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So it turns out there was a leak in my MB fountain pen. That’s why my fingers get stained. Having it fixed now. Hopefully they wont charge me. Cant imagine how it can leak since hardly use it.

not learning my lesson, got another one -


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And my quest to have my GP put on a steel bracelet is an utter failure. Seems none of the existing GP bracelets are fit for its lug holes.

So now, i have two GP steel bracelets that are in need of head


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> So it turns out there was a leak in my MB fountain pen. That’s why my fingers get stained. Having it fixed now. Hopefully they wont charge me. Cant imagine how it can leak since hardly use it.
> 
> not learning my lesson, got another one -
> View attachment 16861954


Godfrey

the pen was also a way to kinda mark the career change i just did. Though am thinking if better to commemorate it with a watch. Hmmmm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Blue. With some red.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Yeah all this microprocessor & supply chain b.s. isn't letting up anytime soon. I thought the watch market had gone batshyte until I started hunting for some new wheels a few weeks back, only to discover that:
> 
> 1) There's almost nothing to buy--seriously every dealer in C'ville has about 10-15 new vehicles on lots that could hold hundreds
> 2) Anything you _can _find is basically $60K+, whether it stickers for 60K, 50K, or 40K.
> ...


Yuppers.

Might've mentioned it before -- I started poking around the market once I learned that my 5-year-old, 50,000-mile Honda could sell for almost what I paid, and the newest models are basically the same MSRP.

The catch, of course, is finding one at sticker. Emailed a local dealer back in May who said that yup, they'll take an order, will charge MSRP with no markup, but I'd be looking at a September delivery (that's at least four months).

Or I could find one at a different dealer _now_, but with a stupid markup that makes a Civic compete with entry-level Audis and BMWs. (and, yeah, it'd compete with Acuras, too, so now I want an Integra or TLX)

My theory about your point 2 is that anyone who needs a car _right now_ also doesn't have the money or time to wait. Sub-$40k cars with _good reliability reputations_ get snapped up as soon as they roll off the truck (or before!). The luxury tier isn't gonna move as much because they're not viewed as necessary expenses.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Speaking of cars, I just joined a BMW Club and will be taking a Dancing with Cones course this weekend. I'll do the High Performance Driver Education course next, at some point. Always wanted to do this. Should be fun.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of cars, I just joined a BMW Club and will be taking a Dancing with Cones course this weekend. I'll do the High Performance Driver Education course next, at some point. Always wanted to do this. Should be fun.


What about the Miata!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> What about the Miata!?


I'll do it in the M4 first. DCT will give me less to think about than a stick. I'll bring out the Miata as I get better.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

So my latest youtube rabbit hole has auto racing from the 1960s-70s. I was watching the 1965 24 hours of LeMans (wow, they kind of glossed that one over on "Ford vs. Ferrari." Ken Miles WAS there racing, not sitting in at Shelby American listening to it on the radio, etc). Ferrari did win, but it wasn't a factory car-they all crapped out too. It was a privateer U.S. Ferrari importer's team that won (driven in part by the amazing Jochen Rindt-one of F1's tragic figures). While watching I saw THIS:








Bizzarrini! Finished 9th over-all and won its class (prototype 5000). Italian body...powered by a Chevy 327 V8 

Its my new favorite car! Here's the daily driver version of it:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> So my latest youtube rabbit hole has auto racing from the 1960s-70s. I was watching the 1965 24 hours of LeMans (wow, they kind of glossed that one over on "Ford vs. Ferrari." Ken Miles WAS there racing, not sitting in at Shelby American listening to it on the radio, etc). Ferrari did win, but it wasn't a factory car-they all crapped out too. It was a privateer U.S. Ferrari importer's team that won (driven in part by the amazing Jochen Rindt-one of F1's tragic figures). While watching I saw THIS:
> View attachment 16863734
> 
> Bizzarrini! Finished 9th over-all and won its class (prototype 5000). Italian body...powered by a Chevy 327 V8
> ...


Bruce Meyer (owner of the Petersen Museum here in LA) owns this car!! I saw it at Laguna Seca (that’s Bruce speaking to the driver, that may be his son)!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Bruce Meyer (owner of the Petersen Museum here in LA) owns this car!! I saw it at Laguna Seca (that’s Bruce speaking to the driver, that may be his son)!


Yep, that's the one! Watched a couple of videos with Bruce talking about the car (one of them was Jay Leno's garage). Such an awesome car.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sap, back to work!
> View attachment 16863973


Thank you! That there puff in the middle confused me for a bit. Wasn’t sure what I was looking at.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Nothing in the middle to cause confusion...
> View attachment 16864570


See what happens when you become a billionaire at 25?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> So you're having problems focusing...
> Never fear, Dick is here! (No I'm not lost in space) 🤣
> View attachment 16864757


Doesn't look like Princess Leia...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Speaking of cars, I just joined a BMW Club and will be taking a Dancing with Cones course this weekend. I'll do the High Performance Driver Education course next, at some point. Always wanted to do this. Should be fun.


Life by @Sappie66:

Week 1: Nearly go blind
Week 2: Get it mended, and pick up a badass Sea-Dweller
Week3: High performance auto racing

You da man, Bro!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Life by @Sappie66:
> 
> Week 1: Nearly go blind
> Week 2: Get it mended, and pick up a badass Sea-Dweller
> ...


Hmmm...

1. Saturday: fall in the backyard after stumbling over trimmed branches...manage to fling the chainsaw away so it doesn't cut my arm off;
2. Sunday/Monday: sleep like crap because of my injured shoulder/hip from aforementioned fall. Sore;
3. Tuesday: Slipped and fell in the shower-at least I had the presence of mind to turn sideways and land squarely on my butt on the side of the tub. Unable to go to the zoo with the mrs, baby G and friends. Currently alone at home, grumpy & sore.

I think I'd rather be Sap 

p.s. do they have "low performance auto racing" school? Have any of the OoO brethren ever thought about doing the 24 Hour of Lemons?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 1. Saturday: fall in the backyard after stumbling over trimmed branches...manage to fling the chainsaw away so it doesn't cut my arm off;
> 2. Sunday/Monday: sleep like crap because of my injured shoulder/hip from aforementioned fall. Sore;
> ...


What a week! 😟

Never knew there's actually such a thing!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> See what happens when you become a billionaire at 25?


I’d like to find out first-hand, but I guess I’ll have to be satisfied enjoying the offerings at the Delta lounge while I’m on the road earning a living.

















Not exactly fine dining…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> I’d like to find out first-hand, but I guess I’ll have to be satisfied enjoying the offerings at the Delta lounge while I’m on the road earning a living.
> View attachment 16865158
> 
> View attachment 16865157
> ...


Looks good to me!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Doesn't look like Princess Leia...


I’ll be her Jabba the Hut anytime!

Ummm, I should reconsider that.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

debussychopin said:


> I see Omega and Tudor as sort of peers in watch brand prestige and value. I dont equate Omega to Rolex generally.


Of course you do, and of course don't.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

kccastle said:


> Of course you do, and of course don't.


I would have to say that inasmuch as this might be the intended statement by such attribution, then again, perhaps, it still might not.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> I’d like to find out first-hand, but I guess I’ll have to be satisfied enjoying the offerings at the Delta lounge while I’m on the road earning a living.
> View attachment 16865158
> 
> View attachment 16865157
> ...


My food pic for the week. Waited for the rain to blow past, then biked to the train station.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ll be her Jabba the Hut anytime!
> 
> Ummm, I should reconsider that.


Or:

“She can Jabba my Hut any time!”


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Random stuff on the street...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Also on the street...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Double Milgauss day


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> I would have to say that inasmuch as this might be the intended statement by such attribution, then again, perhaps, it still might not.


How could there be any doubt?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

39mm 'Lagos, anyone? Only 11.8mm thick and 47mm L2L. Not as highly spec'd as the full monty (but same depth rating as the FXD). Sunburst (which extends through the bezel) reminds me of my BBMC. Not bad...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> 39mm 'Lagos, anyone? Only 11.8mm thick and 47mm L2L. Not as highly spec'd as the full monty (but same depth rating as the FXD). Sunburst (which extends through the bezel) reminds me of my BBMC. Not bad...
> 
> View attachment 16866770


I’ll pass. Don’t like titanium, especially on such a small watch.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> 39mm 'Lagos, anyone? Only 11.8mm thick and 47mm L2L. Not as highly spec'd as the full monty (but same depth rating as the FXD). Sunburst (which extends through the bezel) reminds me of my BBMC. Not bad...
> 
> View attachment 16866770


I like it - told my AD today to put me on the list - he said "you're already on it, at the top" - we'll see
I tried a 58 before and thought it too small, but lately been wearing some of my smaller watches 
here are several 39-40mm watches - what do we think? too small?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> I like it - told my AD today to put me on the list - he said "you're already on it, at the top" - we'll see
> I tried a 58 before and thought it too small, but lately been wearing some of my smaller watches
> here are several 39-40mm watches - what do we think? too small?
> View attachment 16867555
> ...


Not “too” small. But bigger watches look better on you. Just my POV.

You already make 45mm watches look 36!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Not “too” small. But bigger watches look better on you. Just my POV.
> 
> You already make 45mm watches look 36!


Godfrey

Please note — this is coming from a guy who likes wearing an SD43 on his 6.5” wrist!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Switched back to the bracelet on the Scurfa...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More yellow...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy + Bear


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speedy + Bear


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Labradoodle??


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Feeling bleu. As I start day one out of semi-retirement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kccastle said:


> How could there be any doubt?


When in doubt, go all out!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Labradoodle??


Yup


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Any female is his type.


There FTFY.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bought myself the Oyster Perpetual of helmets (entry-level).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The pic that my lady took last evening. Better than mine.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Bought myself the Oyster Perpetual of helmets (entry-level).


What’s it go with?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> I like it - told my AD today to put me on the list - he said "you're already on it, at the top" - we'll see
> I tried a 58 before and thought it too small, but lately been wearing some of my smaller watches
> here are several 39-40mm watches - what do we think? too small?
> View attachment 16867555
> ...


Wears no different than, say, a bloke with a regular wrist sporting a 34/36mm. In other words, not too small. That said, I think it depends on the genre of the watch, your attire, and the look you're after.

So perhaps the new Pelagos 39 will look a bit small on you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Had a great first day out of semi-retirement. Couldnt have scripted it any better.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


>


Milo is very pretty.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Blue meteorite


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Had a great first day out of semi-retirement. Couldnt have scripted it any better.


Details, please.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> What’s it go with?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kccastle said:


> Milo is very pretty.


He says thank you!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

The Mrs came in and Baby G and I were watching watch reviews


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Taking my blue feeling to the beach. Second day out of semi-retirement. I doubt if it will be better than the first.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Tried on a DJ36 with the new fluted-motif dial.








Pattern is really subtle; think it needs the fluted bezel in a big way.

Would also want it on a DJ41 instead.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Funky hourglass at the IWC boutique.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't think these guys were built at the same time...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still my first love...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


I thought it may be for the driving/racing…that’s awesome. I bet it’ll be a blast.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Bought myself the Oyster Perpetual of helmets (entry-level).


Nice! "Wear it in good health!" Just hope that you don't have to actually _use_ it, if you catch my drift.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Seiko day!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

All clean!








Got those lighty-up things too!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


>


I resemble that remark!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

We have the Covid. This sucks.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithardin said:


> We have the Covid. This sucks.


Bad symptoms?  speedy recovery!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> We have the Covid. This sucks.


All of you? Dang. Get better soon!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> I know it's US Open time, but I'm not really a tennis fan.................but I could be.
> View attachment 16871200


Open? That's debatable. 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> We have the Covid. This sucks.


Hope the symptoms are mild, speedy recovery. 🙏🏻


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> We have the Covid. This sucks.


Hope you get over it soon. Taking Paxlovid?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Got word my 12 y.o. son passed his taekwondo black belt test…we can now add another one to the household.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Feeling blue, square and left out


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Lotta killer cars here at Mission Raceway! Getting nervous and excited!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> We have the Covid. This sucks.


Get well soon, bro. 

if you need same treatment as Sapp, let us know


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hope you get over it soon. Taking Paxlovid?


Terribly named medication.

Sounds like something you would give to your dog for worms or perhaps something your wife would take to cure a yeast infection.

That said, it worked for us!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Went to five Rolex ADs this week. Two had no watches. One had a Yachtmaster and a ladies DJ. One had two ladies DJs. The last one I went to today had two Day-Dates, two steel and gold DJ41, and four ladies DJs.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Lotus, Porsche Speedster, MacLaren …


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Lotus, Porsche Speedster, MacLaren …


That Speedster is HOT! 😍


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

That Miata in front of me is FAST!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That Speedster is HOT!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> That Miata in front of me is FAST!


Can’t ever underestimate a Miata on a track. One of these, or an S2K or FRS, would be my pick for a weekend fun car.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> We have the Covid. This sucks.


Keep us posted. A coworker had it a couple weeks ago; he was pretty good, his daughter felt like shyt.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Lotus, Porsche Speedster, MacLaren …


Speedster is one of my favorite cars! That lotus probably felt right at home at the track tho!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So, while putting my youngest son to sleep last night, he asked: Dad, do you have all kinds of watches?

as i was sleepy myself and just wanted him to sleep, i answered, Yes. I thought that would end the conversation. Clearly, i dont have all kinds.

he then retorted: I knew you had lots of watches. I did not know you had all kinds of watches.

i just replied: you are right. I do not have all. But what I have, i will give to you and your brother. So let’s sleep already.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Irish going toe-to-toe with Buckeyes


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Keep us posted. A coworker had it a couple weeks ago; he was pretty good, his daughter felt like shyt.


Had a low grade fever, temp was normal today but I've been rotating back and forth beftween chills and hot flashes. The mrs is basically the same. Both are pretty achey. Baby G seems the best of all of us...other than a sniffler here and there and a little extra grumpy he seems to be doing pretty good. New symptom today is a sore throat and a little chest pain on my right side. Had a great deal of phlegmy coughing today though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Speedster is one of my favorite cars! That lotus probably felt right at home at the track tho!


Those Lotuses (Loti?) were fast! They made everything look so easy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sap, I think you're ready for this.
> View attachment 16873294
> 
> View attachment 16873298


Wow, just wow. Who is she?

I’ll need more study time with this one.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Those Lotuses (Loti?) were fast! They made everything look so easy.


What'd you expect? Those things are LIGHT! Under 1,000kgs iirc. There's simply less weight transfer.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This is beyond f'ed up! 








Police say father intentionally left 1-year-old son in 130 degree car


An Ohio man is facing murder charges after police say that he intentionally left his 1-year-old son in a hot car for five hours as temperatures soared to 130 degrees inside the car on Thursday.




www-dailymail-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> So, while putting my youngest son to sleep last night, he asked: Dad, do you have all kinds of watches?
> 
> as i was sleepy myself and just wanted him to sleep, i answered, Yes. I thought that would end the conversation. Clearly, i dont have all kinds.
> 
> ...


Godfrey

so while waiting for my wife and daughters as they shopped, me and my boys went to a tudor boutique. My youngest exclaims: i thought you have all kinds of watches, what are we doing here?

am pleasantly surprised to learn our boutique has both the new pelagos and ranger models.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow, just wow. Who is she?
> 
> I’ll need more study time with this one.


Some social influencer named Tina Louise. Not the one on _Gilligan's Island_. Tho she was pretty hot herself.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 16875758


Maybe my vision is compromised more than I thought, but I see no sign of mammaries through that slit.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Hint of blue


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Had a low grade fever, temp was normal today but I've been rotating back and forth beftween chills and hot flashes. The mrs is basically the same. Both are pretty achey. Baby G seems the best of all of us...other than a sniffler here and there and a little extra grumpy he seems to be doing pretty good. New symptom today is a sore throat and a little chest pain on my right side. Had a great deal of phlegmy coughing today though.


I hope all of you are through it, soon.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Maybe my vision is compromised more than I thought, but I see no sign of mammaries through that slit.


It’s not just you!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Unless I was sampling the product, I’d be a little nervous to drive that around town. In some places that may as well say, “Rob me!”

It needs a bumper sticker saying: Warning! Driver May Suddenly Stop for Snacks.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Haha! The sellers in my high school days did not put ads on their vehicles!😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


>


I know we’re joking about it, but I’ll bet this is a great help for people who need it and can’t easily travel for it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> I know we’re joking about it, but I’ll bet this is a great help for people who need it and can’t easily travel for it.


Of course it is. Its important for cancer patients and the like.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sugman said:


> I hope all of you are through it, soon.


Here is the main takeaway so far from Covid: I will NEVER allow uncomfortable furniture in my house again. As soon as we're symptom free I'm setting this couch on fire in my backyard and not resting until I find the world's most comfortable sofa!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Haha! The sellers in my high school days did not put ads on their vehicles!😅


First year in uni I was hanging out in the cafeteria with a few friends and this dude just came up to us with a plastic bag the size of a pillow filled with "product", never tried it though...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Of course it is. Its important for cancer patients and the like.


And 4 convenient locations to have those prescriptions filled.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Here is the main takeaway so far from Covid: I will NEVER allow uncomfortable furniture in my house again. As soon as we're symptom free I'm setting this couch on fire in my backyard and not resting until I find the world's most comfortable sofa!


Everyone getting better? 
When my wife got it she had a mild fever but a bad scratchy throat for a week.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


In California, we have an app called Eaze (and I’m sure there are others) for delivery. It’s like Uber eats (although need to use their web app as apple does not allow it on the App Store since not legal in all states/federally)


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Everyone getting better?
> When my wife got it she had a mild fever but a bad scratchy throat for a week.


I think we are. The chills/hot flashes are gone and my/our Temps are normal. Big YES on the scratchy throat though...and the achy exhaustion.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Everyone getting better?
> When my wife got it she had a mild fever but a bad scratchy throat for a week.


Hot tea with honey and lemon?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> I think we are. The chills/*hot flashes* are gone and my/our Temps are normal. Big YES on the scratchy throat though...and the achy exhaustion.


So now that youre on the mend, bro, i can now crack this joke that i have been itching to say:

Sure it’s not menopause?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> That's part of the recovery process. It's easy enough to see what Tina Louise has but the Jenna test is tougher.
> 
> Here's Jenna pre-surgery...
> View attachment 16877284


Speaking of Tina Louise, Jenna does look like Mary Ann there, or Dawn Wells rather.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Somewhat blue


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sap, back to the easy stuff...
> View attachment 16878469


Ah yes, that is a bit easier — a place to rest my eyes on.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Ah yes, that is a bit easier — a place to rest my head on.


FIFY.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It’s a good time for a beer.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Off to put in a workout!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> It’s a good time for a beer.
> View attachment 16879270


Lance Armstrong‘s favorite beer!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is not close to the Blue Beast but I can see myself with one...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wandering a little away from the 'hood...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't wear suits that much any more but I really want that guy's blue one!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Different kind of blue


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Also close to home...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Time for Vesper’s first hand wash


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Time for Vesper’s first hand wash


Is that the same as a hand job?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Is that the same as a hand job?


Yikes, I hope not!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Boom, Italian always a good choice! 

New spot that recently opened in West Hollywood. Food was great, but ambiance and service were even better - including a poured-at-the-table Negroni, fresh fruit slices served for your water, and fresh vegetables with olive oil in addition to breadsticks!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today is my son’s first day at law school!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Today is my son’s first day at law school!


All the best to Sap Jr!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Today is my son’s first day at law school!


Oh no, another lawyer! 😋


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


>












AWW! Now if only we had one of those cool pixel-creating devices that they use in tv/movies we could get a glimpse! either that or Pong's new semi-retirement gig is portrait photography! :


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is not close to the Blue Beast but I can see myself with one...
> View attachment 16879579


Now’s the time to get one. I think they’re late in their model cycle and should have any dumb bugs worked out.

I’d either stick with Civics or the Integra, or jump up to a TLX AWD, though. Something about spending near 40k and getting near 250whp, and I’d rather not have only front-wheel drive.

I need to test drive some stuff one of these weekends so I can stop wondering what I’d really like.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dick, I'm surprised you haven't posted this yet. She seems very nice...
> View attachment 16881049


Gf.

Did anyone notice that _nobody_ paid her any attention?? That makes no sense whatsoever. She should have caused multiple whiplash injuries!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

So I was just cruising around checking back on watches that caught my fancy in the past and found this limited edition Hamilton Converter Chrono Air Zermat Edition:








I think that's pretty sharp.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Hey, where the heck did you find a gif of my _pillows_? 🤔


Those “pillows” look like a nice place to lay your…head…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My feeling of blue turned to grey


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Those “pillows” look like a nice place to lay your…head…


Is that why they call ‘em pillow houses?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Quick coffee before work. Overheard the barista… apparently John Mayer is the guitarist for the Grateful Dead (Dead and Company) now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gf.
> 
> Did anyone notice that _nobody_ paid her any attention?? That makes no sense whatsoever. She should have caused multiple whiplash injuries!


I'm sure many pulled their extraocular muscles! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

At eye doc again. Follow up month after last one.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

The architecture here in Des Moines is different than the NYC pics I’m used to on here. This is the most distinguishing characteristic of the airport.









Oh, and the watch is new.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Didn’t take long to find a beer…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Quick coffee before work. Overheard the barista… apparently John Mayer is the guitarist for the Grateful Dead (Dead and Company) now.


Yes, he's been playing with "Dead & Company" in recent years.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Didn’t take long to find a beer…
> View attachment 16884457


More pics of that watch in the future would be nice too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Dick, I'm surprised you haven't posted this yet. She seems very nice...
> View attachment 16881049


Took me several views to spot the Omega boutique in the background.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Took me several views to spot the Omega boutique in the background.


How in the heck did you see that!

I had to watch it 3 more times even AFTER you mentioned it to finally notice.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Quick coffee before work. Overheard the barista… apparently John Mayer is the guitarist for the Grateful Dead (Dead and Company) now.


Messing around a bit —










PIFY (Pong’ed it for ya):


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Messing around a bit —
> View attachment 16885047
> 
> 
> ...


The last one is perfect! Not sure I could get _everything_ that out of focus if I tried


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

You guys know Dr. Campbell from his covid updates, right? MrsBS found him yesterday as she was studying up more on vascular ultrasound (remember that she graduated in June and is still job hunting). She said this video and his explanation were excellent:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Funny because it's true...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Sappie66 how's the eyes doing? Need more exercise?
> View attachment 16885524


Eye still wonky, so this is much appreciated!

Still working on the bouncy chick in front of the Omega Boutique though.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Sappie66 how's the eyes doing? Need more exercise?
> View attachment 16885524


She looks amazingly like a woman who lives on our floor! Same level of fitness but I think the boob fairy was more generous with the lady in the shot...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> You guys know Dr. Campbell from his covid updates, right? MrsBS found him yesterday as she was studying up more on vascular ultrasound (remember that she graduated in June and is still job hunting). She said this video and his explanation were excellent:


You can learn anything in this thread!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More pics of that watch in the future would be nice too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The queen is dead, long live the king


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> The queen is dead, long live the king


The good old bird had a long run of it! A long life of service. So, I guess distinguished counsel in the Commonwealth will now be called "King's Counsel" instead of QC's.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Go Bills! #kroenkesucks


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Doggy helped me get my bike ready for tomorrow.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some stuff from a gallery opening the other day.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Warhol's_ After the Party_.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The Queen was the subject of a couple of guys...
















R.I.P. Your Majesty.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

More stuff...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One guy explained his process. Pretty elaborate...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Got to play a round solo this morning! In Vermont for a wedding!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Now, brunch!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Now, brunch!


Sam, in my next life, I want to come back as you!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Now, brunch!


What did you shoot?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> What did you shoot?


Only played the back 9. Shot a (liberal) 48 (with some breakfast balls/mulligans for sure)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

still in black and british


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> ...


Now THAT'S a fuzzy dog.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Now THAT'S a fuzzy dog.


Just after a haircut.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


Good doggie!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Good doggie!


I dunno.... he's looking right at me like he knows something.









Could be something he's done.
Something he's going to do.
Or something he knows I've done!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

@StephenCanale


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Save the Ocean Captain Willard.

This will be my travel watch.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Save the Ocean Captain Willard.
> 
> This will be my travel watch.


Love that dial and bezel!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

A bit of portraiture —









Then coffee —


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

We did not finish the second pie...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

But I saved room for a pumpkin pie Blizzard DQ dessert pickup on the way home...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> But I saved room for a pumpkin pie Blizzard DQ dessert pickup on the way home...
> View attachment 16894247


#priorities


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

SaMaster14 said:


> Off to put in a workout!


I just saw this piece at the Boutique in Naples, FL. Absolutely beautiful. The laser etching is great.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

Sugman said:


> I hear reading may help…
> View attachment 16884561


Not when the book is upside down...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

kccastle said:


> Not when the book is upside down...


Glasses don’t guarantee intelligence.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Glasses don’t guarantee intelligence.


I'm just impressed he noticed the book.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

Sugman said:


> I'm just impressed he noticed the book.


Well, I notice things wrong, inconsistent, or out of place. And I notice book titles - always looking for a good book.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waiting for my Whopper.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Waiting for my Whopper.


I just saw that watch at the Omega Boutique in Naples, FL. Gorgeous piece!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Just got a call for a smooth bezel, black dial DJ41 but passed. Still waiting on the Sub or Batman and didn't wanna jinx it with this AD with a catch and release.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Just got a call for a smooth bezel, black dial DJ41 but passed. Still waiting on the Sub or Batman and didn't wanna jinx it with this AD with a catch and release.


Godfrey

Don't need to do a whole thread on getting a call and passing "out there".


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Don't need to do a whole thread on getting a call and passing "out there".


There would be wailing and gnashing of teeth!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

kccastle said:


> I just saw this piece at the Boutique in Naples, FL. Absolutely beautiful. The laser etching is great.


It really is something special!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sap, back to the easy stuff...
> View attachment 16878469


wow, she has a target to aim at and everything!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> There would be wailing and gnashing of teeth!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, @mav, where've you been??


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedy Tuesday anyone?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't know if anyone else uses the cheese emoji much... 🧀...but I've started to use it to say, "Have some cheese to go with your whine(ing)." It comes in handy with the drivel that's sometimes out there.

Also milestone 7777 for me with this post.😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Venting: Called my health insurance concierge for a provider referral and the person did not know what the word extremities means. Were my expectations too high?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

@mav still not here, huh?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Which one is unlike the others?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

A different POV...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Flora and some fauna...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Growing collection


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Venting: Called my health insurance concierge for a provider referral and the person did not know what the word extremities means. Were my expectations too high?


Not extreme at all


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Last night's dinner.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Last night's dinner.
> View attachment 16901285
> 
> View attachment 16901286


I think I should start drinking light beer if there is a choice.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Submersible!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

He's got his first set of overalls...he's ready to go to work!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Last night's dinner.
> View attachment 16901285
> 
> View attachment 16901286


Vacheron kind of day?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

One of my lady’s doggies.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> One of my lady’s doggies.


So cute!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> So cute!


He looks like a stuffy!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

KC chapter of the Porsche Club of America weekly breakfast. They've met every Saturday since 1975.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16905915
> 
> View attachment 16905916
> 
> ...


I like that Targa!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


Santos kind of day


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More eye exercises for Sappie.
> View attachment 16905797
> 
> View attachment 16905799


Yes, anything strappy is good for my eyes.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

So I got around to regulating my Invicta Pro Diver last week.

It had been off by about 6 seconds a day and I'm one of those funny people who likes his watches to keep accurate time. Go figure, right?

Anyway, I wasn't expecting great results but I have the stupid thing to plus or minus 2 seconds a day for the last 10 days, lol!

I might have to rethink the money I'm putting into the rest of my collection. 🤣


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Another day, another Delta lounge. I set this watch Tuesday morning before I left. Saturday afternoon on my way home and it’s 3 seconds slow…pretty amazing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> So I got around to regulating my Invicta Pro Diver last week.
> 
> It had been off by about 6 seconds a day and I'm one of those funny people who likes his watches to keep accurate time. Go figure, right?
> 
> ...


But that means you’ll have to wear it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ND game … too close for comfort.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I like that Targa!


Me too!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waiting for my lady


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> ND game … too close for comfort.


A win is a win is a win.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

That bash GS thread inspired me to wear this


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi fellas, I frequent through here from time to time and say hi. I have been reading the OoO posts for years and love the group.
I wanted to share with the group, I already have with the Aussie thread. Picked up my grail last Monday.

it really is a grail as I thought it was unobtainable for me budget related but here we are.

this is the one. It’s a 976 grande with display back.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hi fellas, I frequent through here from time to time and say hi. I have been reading the OoO posts for years and love the group.
> I wanted to share with the group, I already have with the Aussie thread. Picked up my grail last Monday.
> 
> it really is a grail as I thought it was unobtainable for me budget related but here we are.
> ...


That’s a not so timely behaviour. You have to post more often. 

nice reverso. Am a recent convert myself. Not a fan for most of my horological life. Until this year.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> That’s a not so timely behaviour. You have to post more often.
> 
> nice reverso. Am a recent convert myself. Not a fan for most of my horological life. Until this year.


For me I saw the reverso same as this and fell in love. I am from a middle class family and I have the usual two kids, married etc. so for me I flipped many watches to understand what I like.

I figured out I am a vintage fan. If I own a modern piece it’s because it’s a remake or vintage inspired.

this is the SOTC for the good ones and I have another 10 or so cheaper watches mainly tissot.









Gold omega seamaster Geneve 1969 with a Cal 601. Tag heuer autavia 2020 (gift from the wife for our 10 yr anniversary), my sexy grail 976 grande, Rolex 6426oyster precision 1972 (my grandfather had one of these same as this for most of my childhood), Tudor black bay 41 (always wanted Sean Connerys Rolex from goldfinger so this is as close as I can get).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice set there


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Nice set there


Godfrey 

all undoubted classics


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

It took me the best part of 5 years to buy and sell from $150 to get them all. They might not me the most “in” watches although some are, but they all are special for a reason to me.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> For me I saw the reverso same as this and fell in love. I am from a middle class family and I have the usual two kids, married etc. so for me I flipped many watches to understand what I like.
> 
> I figured out I am a vintage fan. If I own a modern piece it’s because it’s a remake or vintage inspired.
> 
> ...


The Seamaster looks great. Might be difficult to choose between the Reverso and Omega when you’re dressed for an evening out with the wife.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

limnoman said:


> The Seamaster looks great. Might be difficult to choose between the Reverso and Omega when you’re dressed for an evening out with the wife.


Yeah I know what you mean. If it’s a evening out to dinner it’s a toss up between them but in a suit it’s the omega every time.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

limnoman said:


> The Seamaster looks great. Might be difficult to choose between the Reverso and Omega when you’re dressed for an evening out with the wife.





Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. If it’s a evening out to dinner it’s a toss up between them but in a suit it’s the omega every time.


Throwing another gold Omega photo out to enjoy. I love owning it but almost NEVET wear it. 🙄


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Another work trip, another watch…

3 weeks ago:









2 weeks ago:









Last week:









This week:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got a slow leak.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I have another omega, it’s a 1950 seamaster unbranded. It has a 351 bumper movement.

I got it from eBay for $350 for repair or spares. I stripped it down and discovered the setting lever spring and mainspring were both broken. It cost me $150 on parts. $500 investment and now it’s all running and happy for another72 years.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Rams win!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cowboys shock the Bengals! 

And me...!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Belle of the Ball at the Kansas City Porsche Club of America Octoberfest at the prez's house. Dang that's nice.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

My team lost big.

Texted my mom about it in the first quarter:


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> My team lost big.
> 
> Texted my mom about it in the first quarter:
> 
> View attachment 16909341


That last comment is a big one. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> Rams win!


C'mon, seriously. Who lives better than you??


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

YOOOOOOOOOOOO MY PEOPLE HOW THE HELL IS EVERYBODY???? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> YOOOOOOOOOOOO MY PEOPLE HOW THE HELL IS EVERYBODY????
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm doing great Big Bro Al! Baby G is getting bigger and is now more vocal, sleeping longer (7.5 hours the other day) and grabbing toys! I just moved onto the next stage of training at work and life is good! Hope everything is great with you!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> YOOOOOOOOOOOO MY PEOPLE HOW THE HELL IS EVERYBODY????
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hey Bro Al! How’s the house? Hope things are back to normal or soon!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gonna switch my wheels to winters a bit early this year. So I don’t have to deal with that slow leak on the road and can get it fixed proper-like!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ithardin said:


> I'm doing great Big Bro Al! Baby G is getting bigger and is now more vocal, sleeping longer (7.5 hours the other day) and grabbing toys! I just moved onto the next stage of training at work and life is good! Hope everything is great with you!


Great to hear my brother. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Bro Al! How’s the house? Hope things are back to normal or soon!


Good progress. Should be close within the next couple weeks. They messed around for a year and now everything is scheduled on top of each other. Gonna be and intense couple weeks getting everything done right. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> YOOOOOOOOOOOO MY PEOPLE HOW THE HELL IS EVERYBODY????
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Am good despite getting out of semi-retirement. Today is one of those days where i decided to work from home. Totally.

actually, it was my “boss” who told me to. Since i have been coming home late recently.

how’s NOLA big al?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AL9C1 said:


> Good progress. Should be close within the next couple weeks. They messed around for a year and now everything is scheduled on top of each other. Gonna be and intense couple weeks getting everything done right.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Great to see you back. Great to know that the finish line on the house is in sight too!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Am good despite getting out of semi-retirement. Today is one of those days where i decided to work from home. Totally.
> 
> actually, it was my “boss” who told me to. Since i have been coming home late recently.
> 
> how’s NOLA big al?


If you don't mind saying, why did you come out of semi-retirement?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Great to hear brother pongster.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> If you don't mind saying, why did you come out of semi-retirement?


Am also asking myself the same thing


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Todays choice


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Twas a long day today. But started it great. So productive day.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Twas a long day today. But started it great. So productive day.
> View attachment 16914098


You must be tired. Your eyes can hardly focus!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Ok, this is a really stupid premise and I won't soil my wus reputation by starting a new thread for it.
This is a gift to you all.
Bear with me.

If you were looking for a new business card holder, the obvious choice would be to get it engraved with the actual business card information on the outside, right?

But to be a bit funny, wouldn't the natural choice for engraving be Patric Bateman's card from America Psycho?
















Complete with misspelled acquisitions and all.

-Not so fast! I hear you say.
Let's see Paul Allen's card.








Oh my god. It even has a watermark. It doesn't, but that's besides the point.

Paul Allen's card is obviously the better card. Someone had to die over it, after all.

But here's the kicker. He's only Paul Allen in the movie. In the book, his name is Paul Owen. But who would get that reference? In this economy?

-Hey, who's Paul Owen?
Well, you know the movie American psycho, right?You see, there was actually a guy named Paul Owen who worked on wall street and Jada Jada Jada the joke is ruined.

In that case, you may as well go for Luis's card. That one is at least somewhat good looking.








Still misspelled and with the same telephone number as the others, but hey! Nobody will know who Luis Carruthers is anyways. Except for being the man you stole your business card holder from, of course.

Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You must be tired. Your eyes can hardly focus!


I might need the Sappie eye treatment


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Rocking the old AT...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

New packaging for Shinolas...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Miscellaneous bldgs.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This won't help much but still...
> View attachment 16916488


It’s a good start. Especially if you like unwrapping gifts.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

That JLC vs GS thread inspired me to wear this


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

It's official.

I've read an article on the history of the words, reviewed Wikipedia and considered the issue carefully.

I'm going to make a serious effort to use the word "autumn" rather than "fall" from now on.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> New packaging for Shinolas...
> View attachment 16916507


Is that shoe-shine?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> She, on the other hand, had her focus on something else entirely...
> View attachment 16917224


She should be at the top of it.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> That JLC vs GS thread inspired me to wear this
> View attachment 16916532


Yeah I was into it too. Who was the guy that said oh you should get a speedy 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Your wish is my command and all that...
> View attachment 16917212
> 
> 
> Which one are you focusing on?


Lady grey pants


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> New packaging for Shinolas...
> View attachment 16916507


Every time I see this brand I remember my Gramz who used to say "You don't know [email protected] from Shinola." And so the brand is ruined for me...not that I was into them beforehand  #overpriced


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Every time I see this brand I remember my Gramz who used to say "You don't know [email protected] from Shinola." And so the brand is ruined for me...not that I was into them beforehand  #overpriced


Gotta complete the line:

“You don’t know sh*t from Shinola, that’s why your shoes don’t shine!”


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Got the MRI results today. 

The recommendation is a revision surgery. Surgeon you could tell was upset since this is not common (I want to say he said it was 10-15% or so need a revision?). 

He's a watch guy, too. Had his Pepsi (on Oyster) on today. Was eying my Moser (I've worn a different watch every time I've seen him since I've known he was into watches). I think I'm going to invite him to Moda next since I'm sure he'd love some of the deals, there. 

I was browsing auctions during the appointment, LOL.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

yngrshr said:


> Got the MRI results today.
> 
> The recommendation is a revision surgery. Surgeon you could tell was upset since this is not common (I want to say he said it was 10-15% or so need a revision?).


Never good news.

What parts are being revised?

Still under warranty???


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Low level incoming. This one's been on my list for a long time-finally back in stock so I pounced. Definitely going to need a nicer strap for it though.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Never good news.
> 
> What parts are being revised?
> 
> Still under warranty???


Luckily still same policy period so no out of pocket costs. Essentially ends up just cutting off another piece of the disc.

I blew through my deductible and out of pocket expenses for the year quite easily.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

yngrshr said:


> Luckily still same policy period so no out of pocket costs. Essentially ends up just cutting off another piece of the disc.
> 
> I blew through my deductible and out of pocket expenses for the year quite easily.


The like is for no more out of pocket in 2022 for you.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Low level incoming. This one's been on my list for a long time-finally back in stock so I pounced. Definitely going to need a nicer strap for it though.
> View attachment 16918016


Godfrey

Looking for reccommendations from the OoO bruthas. I want a fairly dressy black strap with a deployant clasp. Thoughts?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

If you were in Australia I know a good seller.

www.artisanstraps.com


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Moonswatches now under $400 BNIB on eBay and Bitcoin below $19K

Not yet a sane world, but headed in the right direction!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waiting for a tire to be mounted. I dig the tire coffee table, but it won’t go with my decor.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Waiting for a tire to be mounted. I dig the tire coffee table, but it won’t go with my decor.


That’s a nice mounting watch you have there


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> That JLC vs GS thread inspired me to wear this
> View attachment 16916532


Godfrey


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

And me too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Looking for reccommendations from the OoO bruthas. I want a fairly dressy black strap with a deployant clasp. Thoughts?


For which watch?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> For which watch?











The Son of Opinions on Omega (AKA OoO Part II)


New packaging for Shinolas...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> The Son of Opinions on Omega (AKA OoO Part II)
> 
> 
> New packaging for Shinolas...
> ...


Stupid me. It was a godfrey post.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

That said, i dont know much about non-OEM deployants. The best ive seen are the “Omega”-type ones. Though they tend to be bulky at the clasp end.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> View attachment 16920335


Double Godfrey

twas a JLC v GS thread after all


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Swapped out for the arvo


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The Germans make nice and comfy deployants


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And there are A LOT of nice, dressy straps for deployants to choose from.








Omega Babele Navy Blue Watch Strap - Etsy Hong Kong


This Watch Bands & Straps item by TunsLeather has 116 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Vietnam. Listed on Dec 1, 2022




www.etsy.com












Omega Babele Brown Watch Strap - Etsy Hong Kong


This Watch Bands & Straps item by TunsLeather has 24 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Vietnam. Listed on Dec 11, 2022




www.etsy.com












The NEWEST for Omega Black Rubber Strap 20 Mm With Top - Etsy Hong Kong


This Watch Bands & Straps item by VildBoyz has 128 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Dec 8, 2022




www.etsy.com





Just search "20mm watch strap deployant" and you'll have all kinds of options from pre-made rubber to custom alligator in any color.









Deep Sea Blue Alligator Watch Strap - Etsy Hong Kong


This Watch Bands & Straps item is sold by SFCraftLeatherstrap. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Dec 1, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

my 6426. Todays wear


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Anybody got $300K just laying around?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Happy Sunday to the OoO group


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> She’s wearing undies. Little ones, but they are still there.


Your eyes are def improving...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Stormy here. But glad that it has passed. Awaiting damage assessments. Seems not as damaging as prior storms.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16922570
> 
> Anybody got $300K just laying around?


That would cost double here since we have a 100% excise tax for luxury cars


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Since i wore two JLCs recently


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Made a boner move or two recently:

Bad move - sold the sub since I wasn’t wearing it, regretted it immediately 

Good move - bought wifey a Cartier nail as an early push present

Bad move - bought a Planet Ocean that I was “meh” about and now will sell it

?? move - thinking about either a Cartier Santos or 114270


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16922570
> 
> Anybody got $300K just laying around?


Lemme look...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Made a boner move or two recently:
> 
> Bad move - sold the sub since I wasn’t wearing it, regretted it immediately
> 
> ...


Liked for the Cartier Santos idea, not for the Sub.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a PO!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Nothing wrong with a PO!


Yeah and I bought the 2201.50, recently serviced, excellent condition, etc. Just not for me. Makes me think of my lost sub.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Liked for the Cartier Santos idea, not for the Sun.


I’m going to Cartier tomorrow to try it on. So far it ticks all the right boxes. But once on the wrist? Who knows? I’ve loved watches in pictures, but moved on quickly once I tried it on.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I’m going to Cartier tomorrow to try it on. So far it ticks all the right boxes. But once on the wrist? Who knows? I’ve loved watches in pictures, but moved on quickly once I tried it on.


Oh, and I’m going for the medium no date.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh and I’m back BTW. I missed hanging out.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Milgauss today, SoOoO bros


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Bad move - bought a Planet Ocean that I was “meh” about and now will sell it
> 
> ?? move - thinking about either a Cartier Santos or 114270


Depends on your lifestyle, I think. I think the 114270 or 214270 are perfect GADA watches while the Santos is too dressy for everyday wear, imo. 

I save mine for "nice" occasions...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I’m going to Cartier tomorrow to try it on. So far it ticks all the right boxes. But once on the wrist? Who knows? I’ve loved watches in pictures, but moved on quickly once I tried it on.


Good luck tmrw!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Late blooming foliage...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Depends on your lifestyle, I think. I think the 114270 or 214270 are perfect GADA watches while the Santos is too dressy for everyday wear, imo.
> 
> I save mine for "nice" occasions...


Yeah, that’s my primary concern from pictures. The Santos is a bit bling. The Explorer 1 covers all bases while staying under the radar. I like that. Still waiting for a 124279 call. If that comes it then it’s over for the other options.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure if you guys have seen this but this guy is wearing a sheer dress over his shorts...
> View attachment 16924413


But what watch is that on the wrist?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Lemme look...
> View attachment 16923971


Well that one lady did find a Paul Newman Daytona in a couch she bought at Goodwill a couple years ago so who knows!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure if you guys have seen this but this guy is wearing a sheer dress over his shorts...
> View attachment 16924413


Did you ask his preferred pronouns?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Oh and I’m back BTW. I missed hanging out.


A watch to welcome you and* have bring* you back


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pongster said:


> A watch to welcome you and* have bring* you back
> View attachment 16925032


Thanks!

Now I just need a watch / watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Did you ask *his/her/they/it* preferred pronouns?


FIFY


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I’m thinking about getting an Artem sailcloth or Hirsch Performance strap for this thing. I had a DiModell in the drawer, so before spending more money I figured I’d give it a try to see what it looks like on a black strap. Thoughts from the OoO crowd?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Depends on your lifestyle, I think. I think the 114270 or 214270 are perfect GADA watches while the Santos is too dressy for everyday wear, imo.
> 
> I save mine for "nice" occasions...


I'm not so sure. The Santos on leather is very, very good for casual, think white tee/shirt with denim and will blow a 114270 out of the water I think. 

Not my photo.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> I’m thinking about getting an Artem sailcloth or Hirsch Performance strap for this thing. I had a DiModell in the drawer, so before spending more money I figured I’d give it a try to see what it looks like on a black strap. Thoughts from the OoO crowd?
> View attachment 16925514
> 
> View attachment 16925516


It's okay but I'm not a fan. I'm guessing a sailcloth strap will look better.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Oh and I’m back BTW. I missed hanging out.


Welcome back!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> I’m thinking about getting an Artem sailcloth or Hirsch Performance strap for this thing. I had a DiModell in the drawer, so before spending more money I figured I’d give it a try to see what it looks like on a black strap. Thoughts from the OoO crowd?
> View attachment 16925514
> 
> View attachment 16925516


Not bad. I’m a fan of Hirsch Performance straps. I recommend the Robby. Black with blue stitching.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

Sugman said:


> I’m thinking about getting an Artem sailcloth or Hirsch Performance strap for this thing. I had a DiModell in the drawer, so before spending more money I figured I’d give it a try to see what it looks like on a black strap. Thoughts from the OoO crowd?
> View attachment 16925514
> 
> View attachment 16925516


Doesn't work for me. Not sure if it is the texture/shine of the strap, or that the strap doesn't look truly black (kinda blue, at least in the photo).


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

All of a sudden I can’t post photos WTF?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok user error, 

Just got this strap from a maker here in Sydney. 

What do we think? Business at the front, party at the back.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Ok user error,
> 
> Just got this strap from a maker here in Sydney.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


>


It’s very niccceee


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Yay or nay on the Spring Drive?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay on the Spring Drive?
> View attachment 16926571
> 
> View attachment 16926572


I like it for a casual jeans watch or "nice beater / workhorse".


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Animals along Park Avenue.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Dogs on Park Ave.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay on the Spring Drive?
> View attachment 16926571
> 
> View attachment 16926572


Slightly meh?

If I were going to get a Grand Seiko, I'd want more contrast/color and pop.

But that's me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay on the Spring Drive?
> View attachment 16926571
> 
> View attachment 16926572


Nay.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay on the Spring Drive?
> View attachment 16926571
> 
> View attachment 16926572


Kinda yay, but I’m not sold on that color combo — mainly the grassy green — on such a sparkly watch. There are dozens of SD variants anyway, so there’s no requirement to get this particular one.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Colour combo doesn’t do it for me either. I have a friend that is really into the grand seikos and he has a pretty gmt with an off white dial and blued gmt hand.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

The dogs are enjoying the cool morning on the back deck.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Colour combo doesn’t do it for me either. I have a friend that is really into the grand seikos and he has a pretty gmt with an off white dial and blued gmt hand.


That’s the one I like!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> The dogs are enjoying the cool morning on the back deck.
> View attachment 16927184


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> That’s the one I like!


It’s a lovely looking watch, I’m into Swiss makes but I’d own one of these GS.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Ok user error,
> 
> Just got this strap from a maker here in Sydney.
> 
> ...


I like that grain and color a lot. Who sells it?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay on the Spring Drive?
> View attachment 16926571
> 
> View attachment 16926572


Out celebrating the Cowboy’s win?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Animals along Park Avenue.
> View attachment 16926592


My girls would take one look and say man spread.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Back to the Tudor 925 this week.

The silver looks really good in the sun!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay on the Spring Drive?
> View attachment 16926571
> 
> View attachment 16926572


Cheating on Tiffany?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I like that grain and color a lot. Who sells it?


It was custom made by artisan straps here in Sydney australia


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Introducing: Omega Releases A New Speedmaster X-33 – The Marstimer – In Partnership With The European Space Agency (It Tracks Mars Time!)


They have the Moon, and now they're coming for Mars with this impressive piece that features a new movement, to boot.




www.hodinkee.com





Kind of digging this one.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Rando shots from a gallery...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I might actually spend _my_ money on this...








OK, nah.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey dudes...nice watch. Wish my wrist was big enough for those flexes.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Rando shots from a gallery...
> View attachment 16928445
> 
> View attachment 16928446
> ...












Truth, right there!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gift from a client


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Gift from a client
> View attachment 16928817


A modded nautilus?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> A modded nautilus?


They changed the marque from Patek Philippe to Seiko


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Rando shots from a gallery...
> View attachment 16928445
> 
> View attachment 16928446
> ...


Some of those are pretty cool…if “cool” is a word that can be used to describe art.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Waiting rooms at doctors’ offices oftentimes suck. I’m sitting here watching the seconds slowly tick (well, sweep) by…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

They also removed Geneve and added Automatic


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> They also removed Geneve and added Automatic
> View attachment 16929218


Which one do you like better?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Some of those are pretty cool…if “cool” is a word that can be used to describe art.


Yeah, I think so too. Just not sure how quickly I'd tire of them if I had them.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Waiting rooms at doctors’ offices oftentimes suck. I’m sitting here watching the seconds slowly tick (well, sweep) by…
> View attachment 16929175


Get a Spring Drive; you'd love its sweep!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Some of those are pretty cool…if “cool” is a word that can be used to describe art.


More.
































Each of these are prob 4-6' wide...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> More.
> View attachment 16929504
> 
> View attachment 16929505
> ...


The can of pearls is clever. I like the Benjamins, too.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Rando shots from a gallery...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16928447


Really?

_I don't know much about art, but I know what's in my trashcan._


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> Really?
> 
> _I don't know much about art, but I know what's in my dumpster._


FIFY.

Those guys were big...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sugman said:


> The can of pearls is clever. I like the Benjamins, too.


I'd wear a bow tie with a $100 bill design


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

New flat bill just arrived! #redbullf1
Still waiting on today's incoming watch!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Can't really see the true dial color down here in the basement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Which one do you like better?


Lemme think


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16930263
> 
> Can't really see the true dial color down here in the basement.


That's a really clear pic of a nice Timex! Well done.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My carbon fiber rear diffuser for my M4 just arrived from AliExpress! Cheap, good quality and quick! Was scheduled to arrive Nov 5!

Same one as this:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

These don’t _really_ match… but oh well!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rubber today. Totally different look and vibe.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> These don’t _really_ match… but oh well!


So cool!

Don’t have any watch to match mine either.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> These don’t _really_ match… but oh well!


Looks good to me. That's a damn good looking car. Nice watch, too!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> So cool!
> 
> Don’t have any watch to match mine either.


Also, one hot car...kinda make me feel like a soccer mom when thinking about my X1.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So cool!
> 
> Don’t have any watch to match mine either.


My Earth Moonswatch and Milgauss _sort of_ match! 

Not sure I have anything that would match the wonderful Austin Yellow, though!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe I should have stuck with a simple steering wheel pic I took today when returning from the dentist and not outed myself as driving an X1.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugman said:


> Looks good to me. That's a damn good looking car. Nice watch, too!


Thank you!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> My Earth Moonswatch and Milgauss _sort of_ match!
> 
> Not sure I have anything that would match the wonderful Austin Yellow, though!


Perhaps these?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you!


You're very welcome...just call it like I see it.

Speaking of which, does the watch match the brake caliper? It looks blue in the pic.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugman said:


> You're very welcome...just call it like I see it.
> 
> Speaking of which, does the watch match the brake caliper? It looks blue in the pic.


Technically, yes! There are also blue “laser” lights that match


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Technically, yes! There are also blue “laser” lights that match


There ya' go...the perfect matching accessory!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SaMaster14 said:


> These don’t _really_ match… but oh well!


But you'd be ok having that young lady on the left in the passenger seat, right?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Made another trade deal. A deal that breaks a cardinal rule.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Made another trade deal. A deal that breaks a cardinal rule.


Wait, what rule? I thought there's no rule...? 😅


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yay or nay on the Spring Drive?
> View attachment 16926571
> 
> View attachment 16926572


Somebody over in the GS thread has cracked the code behind Grand Seiko limited editions:









**NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches**


Any speculation of interesting releases this fall/winter? :) I would expect the SLGH019 to be announced some time in the next month before the next US GS9 event.




www.watchuseek.com





Reply number 2042 (I can fix the link when I get home)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps these?
> View attachment 16932213
> 
> View attachment 16932222


Or the Invicta posted in one of the threads yesterday


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Somebody over in the GS thread has cracked the code behind Grand Seiko limited editions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go.








**NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches**


Any speculation of interesting releases this fall/winter? :) I would expect the SLGH019 to be announced some time in the next month before the next US GS9 event.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Wait, what rule? I thought there's no rule...?


Well, sorta…..

What’s one watch brand that you don’t trade away, unless it’s for a different watch of the same brand?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, sorta…..
> 
> What’s one watch brand that you don’t trade away, unless it’s for a different watch of the same brand?


So which Rolex is going and which one's coming?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Incredibly convenient don't you think? Someone writes a book on "the truth of the first ever waterproof watch" (spoiler alert, it's not Rolex) whilst some micro brand is reissuing said water "in a limited run"...









The actual first "waterproof" watch?!


I came across this post on one of the FB groups I'm in, post written by the author of the book " The inconvenient truth about the world's first waterproof watch" - Stan Czubernat. It reads : "My latest book about the origins of waterproof wrist watch technology with the world's first waterproof...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> But you'd be ok having that young lady on the left in the passenger seat, right?


Oh that’s for sure…


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Incredibly convenient don't you think? Someone writes a book on "the truth of the first ever waterproof watch" (spoiler alert, it's not Rolex) whilst some micro brand is reissuing said water "in a limited run"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said it before and I'll say it again, I don't make purchases today based on what may or may not have occurred 100 years ago.

I couldn't possibly care less whether or not watch I've never actually seen, and that has no practical impact on what's being manufactured today, made it all the way across a river or to the last 100 yards of some mountain top. Who's watch was the first at practically anything is so trivially irrelevant as to what I would buy today as to be hysterically unimportant.

I also don't care about what watch went to the moon and on who's wrist, or whether or not it stayed in orbit or with someone inside the landing module or not.

On the other hand, I do have a sense of pity for those obsessed with such nonsense, and especially if they allow it to affect their decision making processes today.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> So which Rolex is going and which one's coming?


I said I broke that rule!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> I said I broke that rule!


OMG say it ain't so!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I figure I’ll never really be welcome on any yacht.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Incredibly convenient don't you think? Someone writes a book on "the truth of the first ever waterproof watch" (spoiler alert, it's not Rolex) whilst some micro brand is reissuing said water "in a limited run"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was an interesting read and I too wondered about the new/old watch launch & book/thread being put out there at same time  But question remains about what "the truth of the first ever waterproof watch" actually is. Rolex's own history states: _"Wilsdorf 'in striving to improve it [the wristwatch] *he pioneered the waterproof watch,* and in making that new quality known he devised innovative marketing campaigns."_

Certainly the last bit of the sentence is true: '_innovative marketing campaigns'_ but did he really pioneer the waterproof watch? Designers were at work for years beforehand and features in waterproofing cases & screw down crowns etc were brought by Fitch, Dennison, Borgel, Heuer, Waltham Depollier long before Rolex. I wonder what exactly was original and pioneering technology with Rolex's waterproof watches, and what was borrowed and brought to market by the greatest salesman of em all

The truth of Rolex & waterproofing is like the truth of Rolex and Everest - there or thereabouts - a smidgeon of truth and a whole load of marketing


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> I couldn't possibly care less whether or not watch I've never actually seen, and that has no practical impact on what's being manufactured today, made it all the way across a river or to the last 100 yards of some mountain top. Who's watch was the first at practically anything is so trivially irrelevant as to what I would buy today as to be hysterically unimportant.....
> 
> On the other han*d, I do have a sense of pity for those obsessed with such nonsense, and especially if they allow it to affect their decision making processes today.*


One doesn't have to be "obsessed" to have a sense of history, commitment to truth & facts and a willingness to challenge salesmen & their marketing myths


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Put this handmade strap on my grandfather piece. It always makes me feel like he is with me.

















Simple, elegant, timeless.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Finished my first month out of semi-retirement. Am glad i started and ended the month great.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Simon said:


> One doesn't have to be "obsessed" to have a sense of history, commitment to truth & facts and a willingness to challenge salesmen & their marketing myths


Agreed.

But it's also true that some do appear to be breathlessly obsessed.

I'm also probably not a very good representative in regards to needing information to challenge salesmen and marketing myths.

I'm exposed to very little advertising (as close to zero as you can probably imagine) and generally don't ask salesmen questions about anything at all other than inventory and price.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Morning gents!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Simon said:


> Rolex's own history states: _"Wilsdorf 'in striving to improve it [the wristwatch] *he pioneered the waterproof watch,* and in making that new quality known he devised innovative marketing campaigns."_


An interesting example.

Do we believe that only the first person/company is the pioneer or do we apply that term to all many early adopters?

Was only the first wagon that made it to California an American Pioneer, or does the second wagon deserve to claim that label as well?

It can be said that that Darwin, Einstein and Edison were pioneers in their fields, but I'm sure many also realize there were additional thought leaders concurrently working on the exact same subjects, and often were ahead of them on many topics.

Often the best spokesman for an emerging concept/product is not the actual first and only to have the idea.

Seems like the quoted statement is reasonably accurate, and especially considering the language of the time.

Pioneering any subject isn't just about technical revelation, but also promotion. Getting the public at large to recognize the new idea/product/service and then even care, is a large part of the task.

Countless examples exist throughout history.

The most recent would be how many assume Apple invented the "Smart Phone" and have no idea there were many PDA/Phone combinations in use for years prior to Apple's entry into the marketplace.

But if Apple claimed to have "Pioneered" the smart phone (and I'm sure that somewhere in their marketing they probably do) will it be worth nitpicking the issue a hundred years from now?

Bothering to take issue with the quoted statement is pretty much exactly the kind of pointless quibbling (a Century after the fact) that is a complete waste of time.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> An interesting example.
> 
> Do we believe that only the first person/company is the pioneer or do we apply that term to all many early adopters?
> 
> ...


Is what we generally talk about every day on this thread (or the entire forum) any less pointless?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> An interesting example.
> 
> Do we believe that only the first person/company is the pioneer or do we apply that term to all many early adopters?
> 
> ...


Yeh, fair point and I accept your examples and I agree that one doesn't always need to be the 'first' to claim one pioneered. There is often a convergence of persons driving towards the same goal, whatever that may be. 

However, it is not 'pointless quibbling' to push back at false claims that they invented "the first waterproof watch" The history of Rolex, from 1926 to 1945. They didn't, everyone whose read anything on this knows they didnt - so why do they let this myth continue and why even promote it, as on their web site.

They were 10years late to the party! But the myth persists Ask A Specialist: Underwater Pioneer | Christie's.

Rolex have promoted their name as being the first waterproof watch (it wasnt) and the conqueror of Everest (they weren't) as a Cheltenham made Smiths watch summited first. They knew this but coming second doesn't sell watches.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Simon said:


> However, it is not 'pointless quibbling' to push back at false claims that they invented "the first waterproof watch" The history of Rolex, from 1926 to 1945. They didn't, everyone whose read anything on this knows they didnt - so why do they let this myth continue and why even promote it, as on their web site.


Better example of marketing BS.

Thanks!

Like I said, I'm shockingly immune/ignorant/protected from almost all marketing. LOL

I still don't really care about the issue 100 years on, but agree they should be more accurate/honest in their depiction.

They could update the site to use the world "Pioneered" as per your first example, and then put a lot of acrimony to rest.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Is what we generally talk about every day on this thread (or the entire forum) any less pointless?


Of course not... this is, after all a "safe space" for absurdity, which helps protect our sanity. 🤣 

It's the rest of the world that's gone mad.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Simon said:


> However, it is not 'pointless quibbling' to push back at false claims that they invented "the first waterproof watch" The history of Rolex, from 1926 to 1945.


Scrolled though that link a bit more and found they don't claim (at least not on this page) to have been the first watch (or whatever the prior claim was) to have summited Mt. Everest.

On the above page, they instead claim:

1933
FLYING OVER EVEREST
The first expedition to fly over Everest was equipped with Rolex Oysters. The members of the crew were highly satisfied with the performance of the watches.​
I wonder if this is evidence that they have been willing to update their marketing to be more in line with history?

Or, is the oft-quoted claim regarding a climb to the summit still elsewhere on the site???

Edit - Never mind... found it on a different page:

1953
EVEREST
In 1953, Sir John Hunt’s expedition, in which Sir Edmund Hillary and Tenzing Norgay reached the summit of Mount Everest, was equipped with Oyster Perpetuals.​
Worded carefully enough that it doesn't claim to be the first watch, the only watch, or even to have actually reached the summit.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Of course not... this is, after all a "safe space" for absurdity, which helps protect our sanity.
> 
> It's the rest of the world that's gone mad.


“Safe space” hahahahahahaha


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Of course not... this is, after all a "safe space" for absurdity, which helps protect our sanity. 🤣
> 
> It's the rest of the world that's gone mad.


Amen to that!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today is a statutory holiday in Canada - National Truth and Reconciliation Day. For the Indigenous peoples.

So I think I’ll see about installing the diffuser on my M4 this morning. Hope I don’t mess it up!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> Scrolled though that link a bit more and found they don't claim (at least not on this page) to have been the first watch (or whatever the prior claim was) to have summited Mt. Everest.
> 
> On the above page, they instead claim:
> 
> ...


yeh, Hillary had his Rolex in his rucksack and used his Smiths - this is a decent and enjoyable read








Rolex vs. Smiths: Which Watch Summited Everest in 1953? Putting a Controversy to Rest







www.outdoorjournal.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> yeh, Hillary had his Rolex in his rucksack and used his Smiths - this is a decent and enjoyable read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about wearing the wrong watch for the main event! 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Today is a statutory holiday in Canada - National Truth and Reconciliation Day. For the Indigenous peoples.
> 
> So I think I’ll see about installing the diffuser on my M4 this morning. Hope I don’t mess it up!


Good luck!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Scrolled though that link a bit more and found they don't claim (at least not on this page) to have been the first watch (or whatever the prior claim was) to have summited Mt. Everest.
> 
> On the above page, they instead claim:
> 
> ...


Marketing BS or not, I wouldn't mind having these in a collection...😝


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> I also don't care about what watch went to the moon and on who's wrist, or whether or not it stayed in orbit or with someone inside the landing module or not.


The Speedy is pretty much the only watch whose history interests me, and that's because of three main bits --

It wasn't built as a commission or special edition, it was basically "off the shelf" (supposedly the story about buying it from a jeweler's in Houston is a myth, and it was part of a typical request for bids instead) and worked well enough without any special preparations.

It's also basically unchanged — or again, close enough, column wheel-versus-sliding clutch aside — so it looks, feels, and behaves just like the originals.

And, just for myself, the Moon landing was the most impressive feat that I've known of; I've been a big space fan all my life; and I think it's awfully cool that we can buy a perfectly functional gadget made by the same company as the original artifact.

And, it's because its place in history was _earned_, and not _fabricated_, that I respect the Speedy more than the Oyster. Omega didn't pay NASA to take this watch into space whereas Wilsdorf gifted Mercedes his watch to wear across the English Channel.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


THAT LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

This just back from warranty service to the bracelet clasp today.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Today is a statutory holiday in Canada - National Truth and Reconciliation Day. For the Indigenous peoples.
> 
> So I think I’ll see about installing the diffuser on my M4 this morning. Hope I don’t mess it up!


A very easy install! I had a similar eBay piece on my F82 (and actually the same piece on my F80 before it). The G8x chassis is _much_ more complicated unfortunately … I had to take the whole bumper off for the front splitters and actually pop off the mirrors to get the carbon fiber mirror cap replacements on…


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


NRA … Looks great!!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Looks really good!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Took the AT for a ride, today.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Well done sappie, looks the business


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Night out on the town. Thought this would be a good choice.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Porsche Club breakfast! Someone snuck a Ferrari and an Aston into the corral!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I think you've got enough exercise for one morning bro @Sappie66 😝


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I think you've got enough exercise for one morning bro @Sappie66


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I just washed my car and then I had a car accident. 








A girl merged into my lane while I was still there. Must have been in her blind spot.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I just washed my car and then I had a car accident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that sucks! 

On the other hand, it’s impossible to both enjoy a nice car and keep it pristine.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Will_f said:


> Oh that sucks!
> 
> On the other hand, it’s impossible to both enjoy a nice car and keep it pristine.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

She was all shaken up. Me and the witness had to comfort her a bit.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I just washed my car and then I had a car accident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooo  hopefully no airbags? Minimal damage?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> A girl merged into my lane while I was still there. Must have been in her blind spot.


This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I just washed my car and then I had a car accident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap!!! Was she good looking at least?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> She was all shaken up. Me and the witness had to comfort her a bit.


Is “comfort” code for something?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Holy crap!!! Was she good looking at least?


No


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Is “comfort” code for something?


Haha, no.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Noooo  hopefully no airbags? Minimal damage?


No bags. Minimal, but I can see it!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> No


Well that sucks. What a shame.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Yeah…we wouldn’t want to get distracted on a Saturday morning…
> View attachment 16935760
> 
> (And yes,, there’s a watch in there.)


Maybe too much of a good thing...

Prob not store-bought tho.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I just washed my car and then I had a car accident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That royally sucks!! Good luck on the repairs, Sap.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

At a farmer's market...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Random bldgs across the street from each other.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't forget the flowers...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> She was all shaken up. Me and the witness had to comfort her a bit.


Sorry that happened. I'm thinking your new carbon diffusers are too attractive...she just couldn't help taking a closer look!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> No bags. Minimal, but I can see it!


Like for minimal damage. Hopefully an easy (and inexpensive fix)!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Like for minimal damage. Hopefully an easy (and inexpensive fix)!


Well, I ain’t paying for it!!!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I just hope they get the paint right.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just back from a bike ride.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Away for the weekend.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, I ain’t paying for it!!!!!


And you shouldn’t. It always happens. You get it the way you want it and then wham, someone runs into you. I feel for you my friend.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

1953 tissot cal 27.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Victory Monday!
> View attachment 16940246


So is the early success attributable to the new QB


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Warming up the dented M4.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Warming up the dented M4.


Sad about the dented M4...but DAMN that SD looks GOOD!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I just washed my car and then I had a car accident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch!!!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

What a fantastic joy it was to watch the Chiefs beat the Bucs last night


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Retired from Seiko collecting a while back. But got two Seikos in the last two weeks. This is the second. Also from a client (who is also my father in law).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Retired from Seiko collecting a while back. But got two Seikos in the last two weeks. This is the second. Also from a client (who is also my father in law).
> View attachment 16942871


It’s not collecting when someone gives them to you. So you are still in Seiko collecting retirement.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got an incoming today. In trade for my YM. So it better be good!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Got an incoming today. In trade for my YM. So it better be good!


I can't recall but did you have the two-tone YM like myself? I have the snagging suspicion that you did but it might only be because I know we both have the Bluesy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> I can't recall but did you have the two-tone YM like myself? I have the snagging suspicion that you did but it might only be because I know we both have the Bluesy.


I had the steel platinum blue dial.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Never had an RG or a fully gold watch before!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

The cardinal rule was well worth breaking this time!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> I had the steel platinum blue dial.


Thank goodness.

I'm not sure I could still look you in the Avatar if you traded off the TT Chocolate dial... and especially for a non-Rolex!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Thank goodness.
> 
> I'm not sure I could still look you in the Avatar if you traded off the TT Chocolate dial... and especially for a non-Rolex!


I like that TT Chocolate of yours! Would not trade that one!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

RG is pretty tasty!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Never had an RG or a fully gold watch before!


Dude, did you trade your Explorer II for the GO? So we're no longer "Polar buddies"? 😭
But then again, a big date diver in rose gold...HOT DAMN!

edit: Okay you traded you YM, gotta catch up...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It always feels good to put on a nice watch...









...but nothing makes the day better than a good dog.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Dude, did you trade your Explorer II for the GO? So we're no longer "Polar buddies"?
> But then again, a big date diver in rose gold...HOT DAMN!
> 
> edit: Okay you traded you YM, gotta catch up...


Polar buddies forever!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> It always feels good to put on a nice watch...
> View attachment 16945053
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Polar buddies forever!


I saw a Polar in a local shop when I was getting the new band for the Marlin. $9900...wanted so bad to become a Polar buddy.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I saw a Polar in a local shop when I was getting the new band for the Marlin. $9900...wanted so bad to become a Polar buddy.


You are very welcome to join!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty good with jeans and sneaks I believe!


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Chuck Gladfelter said:


> View attachment 16946117


I've never liked skeletonized hands. And thank God for that because otherwise there's no way I could say no to that watch!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> I've never liked skeletonized hands. And thank God for that because otherwise there's no way I could say no to that watch!


I couldn't...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Me neither.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So being PoBus is the new “in” thing?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> So being PoBus is the new “in” thing?


What’s that?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> What’s that?


POlar BUddies


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> POlar BUddies


Do you have one? I’ve lost track of all your watches.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Do you have one? I’ve lost track of all your watches.


Nope. But it’s the stainless steel rolex i would buy if i had the money.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Nope. But it’s the stainless steel rolex i would buy if i had the money.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Somebody’s offering me a 5 digit polar for $8,550. Hmmmm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am loving this Seiko 9F Quartz. Right on the dot timekeeping accuracy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Time to start planning your Thanksgiving holiday...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Back in the day when banks were banks.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

McKayla's bored...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

My one and only true love for watches.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She's clearly not bothered by the cold.
> View attachment 16947682
> 
> Must be from Canada...


Or Colorado. Shorts and a parka is not an uncommon winter outfit there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Sappie66 your eyesight improving yet?
> View attachment 16948191
> 
> 
> If you're not seeing any color in the photo that's because it's b&w


Haha. Thank you. Long flowing lines are the most beneficial.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16948233


You should try an Octo Finissimo bro Pong! If you can carry it it's a heck of a watch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She was hot...
> View attachment 16947673


Lol so you took a photo to remember the moment.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Bro @Sappie66 your eyesight improving yet?
> View attachment 16948191
> 
> 
> If you're not seeing any color in the photo that's because it's b&w 😝


My eye sight is pretty good and I still zoomed in……..


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Watching the field goal battle that is the Colts/Broncos game.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Check out Baby G's impression of Zoolander. Need to get this kid an agent!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Of the two straps I think this one works better, not that the rubber doesn't look good.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Worldtimer + pups


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Of the two straps I think this one works better, not that the rubber doesn't look good.


I was surprised how much I like it on that strap. The black one I knew I would like.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Batman was swimming.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Batman was swimming.
> View attachment 16949670


That makes two of them swimming


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> That makes two of them swimming
> View attachment 16949711


Long time bro PF! Hope all is well!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

A watch meant for swimming, not swimming 🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Long time bro PF! Hope all is well!


Everything is well bro Dick, I was on an internet hiatus, and took the opportunity to rediscover the joy of reading good old books.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


>


Congrats Sappie, nothing beats a Red Gold diver


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 16949195
> 
> Check out Baby G's impression of Zoolander. Need to get this kid an agent!


Forget the agent, bro Dick can make him a superstar in a giffy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Blue skies have returned. Finally!!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One pup, no watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

One cat, one laptop.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Everything is well bro Dick, I was on an internet hiatus, and took the opportunity to rediscover the joy of reading good old books.


Glad to see you back!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Tried on the Tudor BB58 Ceramic at a local AD.

Super impressive watch, light as a feather and cool blacked out finishing on the movement as well.

Unfortunately, I don't think I would wear it that often so I'm going to pass. Nothing wrong with it... just too many in rotation already.

Worth looking at for anyone interested in something a bit different!










Of course I might change my mind in the future!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Glad to see you back!


Thanks, glad to be back... I am not going to read all the past posts, any new watches in the brotherhood other than Sappie's GO and IT's Timex?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks, glad to be back... I am not going to read all the past posts, any new watches in the brotherhood other than Sappie's GO and IT's Timex?


I’ve noticed you hadn’t been around for a while. Welcome back. I think this one showed up on my doorstep since you were here last.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Tried on the Tudor BB58 Ceramic at a local AD.
> 
> Super impressive watch, light as a feather and cool blacked out finishing on the movement as well.
> 
> ...


I’m not a huge Black Bay fan, but that one I like. I wish it had a lumed pip at 1200, though. It doesn’t look like anything is lumed on the bezel…which would be nice on a dive watch.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks, glad to be back... I am not going to read all the past posts, any new watches in the brotherhood other than Sappie's GO and IT's Timex?


I picked up a Milgauss from my AD! 

Definitely other new acquisitions that have popped up. Sappie has a Milgauss as well, but he may have acquired it while you were still online











I also picked up Vesper 



































Aaaaand I was able to make it out to Quail/Pebble beach for the concours. I know you are a car guy, and a McLaren enthusiast if I’m not mistaken. I was able to see the Solace GT revealed and met some of the big wig owners through a good friend whose super into that world (and found myself in the background of Schmee’s YouTube video reviewing the reveal of the Bugatti Mistral). As to not spam the cr*p out of SoOoO (again…) I’ll send you a PM linking to the album I shared on the BMW forum I am a part of.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I picked up a Milgauss from my AD!
> 
> Definitely other new acquisitions that have popped up. Sappie has a Milgauss as well, but he may have acquired it while you were still online
> 
> ...


I was still here when you got the Bimmer, amazing color by the way! Congrats on the Milgauss, it matches the ride perfectly


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sugman said:


> I’ve noticed you hadn’t been around for a while. Welcome back. I think this one showed up on my doorstep since you were here last.
> View attachment 16950509


Thanks, and congrats!

So, we have a Longine, a Rolex, a Timex, and a GO so far, that's only 4 watches in around 3 months, the brothers should up their game... do you hear me @BigSeikoFan ?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> I was still here when you got the Bimmer, amazing color by the way! Congrats on the Milgauss, it matches the ride perfectly


Thank you!!

I sent a PM with some drool-worthy car pics! Haha


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I sent a PM with some drool-worthy car pics! Haha


I read the mail and seen the great pictures you took, some of those cars are indeed pure mechanical masterpieces.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks, and congrats!
> 
> So, we have a Longine, a Rolex, a Timex, and a GO so far, that's only 4 watches in around 3 months, the brothers should up their game... do you hear me @BigSeikoFan ?


Well:








Good to see you back PF!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, we have a Longine, a Rolex, a Timex, and a GO so far, that's only 4 watches in around 3 months, the brothers should up their game... do you hear me @BigSeikoFan ?


No problem... let me just send you the numbers of the 5 AD's where I'm supposedly wait-listed.

Let them know that OoO urgently requires that they approve my purchases.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro... great watch, I love mine, it has such a wrist presence; note to yourself, it's a keeper!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks bro... great watch, I love mine, it has such a wrist presence; note to yourself, it's a keeper!


Gotta say, makes my Subs feel somewhat wimpy.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey guys quick question, does anyone keep in touch with brother sporty?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hey guys quick question, does anyone keep in touch with brother sporty?


Fwiw, I just heard from another forum member yesterday that he's still on Reddit.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hey guys quick question, does anyone keep in touch with brother sporty?


I find Reddit to annoying to deal with, but his profile is:








sporturawus (u/sporturawus) - Reddit
 

u/sporturawus:




www.reddit.com


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> I find Reddit to annoying to deal with, but his profile is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, want to stop in and say hi.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks, glad to be back... I am not going to read all the past posts, any new watches in the brotherhood other than Sappie's GO and IT's Timex?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sunrise over Doha, Qatar…and a crappy watch pic from the hotel room.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

So I spoke with brother sporty. He said to spread the word that reddit is the place to be.

This is exactly what he said.

Lastly....tell the knuckleheads from OOO to get over here. I can give them all a crash course in Reddit and then they'll never need (yawn) WUS (Zzzz) again.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I find reddit hard to navigate


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I find reddit hard to navigate


So did I but after a hr or two I’m getting the hang of it. Also sporty is everywhere over there lol he is a Rolex god there. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My client/father in law wanted to give me a token gift for a favor i did.

since we gave a GS to my friend who actually did the favor, he asked if i wanted one. I said no need. But he insisted. Am obedient. So i said, would love this -









he didnt like it. Too simple and i guess he found it on the literal cheap side. So he gave me this -










turns out, it’s prettier in person.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

One more shot


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I decided to set my other quartz watch to exact time (well, at least based on my phone; not on any atomic clock). Then will check both after a year on deviations (if any).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey OoO experts. My sister fawning over the Tudor GMT. Has the date wheel issue been conclusively resolved? So current brand new ones should not have that problem anymore?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Forget the agent, bro Dick can make him a superstar in a giffy.


Just did these yesterday - Nikon D5, Nikkor 16-35mm f/4, 3 Speedlights on wireless in Octa, 1/8000s! 



















When it's done right, the 3-dimensionality of the image just POPS!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Hey OoO experts. My sister fawning over the Tudor GMT. Has the date wheel issue been conclusively resolved? So current brand new ones should not have that problem anymore?


What experts are you talking about? the only expert here is @Purple Hayz , and the only one that can give you a reliable answer.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> One more shot
> View attachment 16951711


Nice Seiko 

Is it quartz?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice Seiko
> 
> Is it quartz?


Yep. My one and only GS quartz. First and last.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Another cycling beater


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Hey OoO experts. My sister fawning over the Tudor GMT. Has the date wheel issue been conclusively resolved? So current brand new ones should not have that problem anymore?


Privately held under the Wilsdorf Foundation so there's never anything "conclusive" when it comes to such matters.

But, there doesn't seem to be an issue publicly with newer model purchases.

Of course, affected movements are covered under warranty with some people saying they received overhauls and others claiming they received entirely new movements to resolve the issues they did experience initially.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

OoOmeeeega today gentlemen 

Green NATO for the Notre Dame game!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still in my quartz phase. Apparently this is now called The Citizen.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Porsche Club autocross!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks, and congrats!
> 
> So, we have a Longine, a Rolex, a Timex, and a GO so far, that's only 4 watches in around 3 months, the brothers should up their game... do you hear me @BigSeikoFan ?


I've been focusing on fun Summer watches...
























Good to see you back, PF!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugman said:


> Sunrise over Doha, Qatar…and a crappy watch pic from the hotel room.
> View attachment 16951527
> 
> View attachment 16951528


Is that smog?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I've been focusing on fun Summer watches...
> View attachment 16953297
> 
> View attachment 16953298
> ...


Gf

Rumor has it that there are a couple incoming...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Got the Ingy out of the box...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is that smog?


It’s not smoggy, but it’s 100+ degrees and hazy during the day.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's only 11:15 and the streets are so quiet in Hong Kong it's unheard of before...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> It's only 11:15 and the streets are so quiet in Hong Kong it's unheard of before...
> View attachment 16954014


Why?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Why?


The ongoing COVID lockdown (still going at the Mainland border) in the last couple years practically killed local tourism. With that, many many SMEs went belly up. Local economy is suffering a really hard blow.

Even in Tsin Sha Tsui, one of the busiest shipping districts in Hong Kong, I'm seeing vacant retail spaces all over the place. In one street I counted 26 street level spaces for lease... literally unheard of before.

And the just implemented so called 0+3 (zero days hotel quarantine, 3 days no eating out) towards international arrivals is not exactly helping. No tourist in their right mind would wanna come visit when the first three days is practically limited to take-outs?

I wouldn't.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I've been focusing on fun Summer watches...
> View attachment 16953297
> 
> View attachment 16953298
> ...


Thanks... there is no such thing as fun watches; focus BSF, focus!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> The ongoing COVID lockdown (still going at the Mainland border) in the last couple years practically killed local tourism. With that, many many SMEs went belly up. Local economy is suffering a really hard blow.
> 
> Even in Tsin Sha Tsui, one of the busiest shipping districts in Hong Kong, I'm seeing vacant retail spaces all over the place. In one street I counted 26 street level spaces for lease... literally unheard of before.
> 
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


>


Tell me about it. 😮‍💨


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16772432
> 
> View attachment 16772431
> 
> ...


It's a great morning when I open the thread and see this 

brOoOwl


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Poutine was originally a Quebec thing.
> 
> Seal flipper pie. A Newfoundland delicacy (never tried it — I’m sure it’s horrible) which seems to thankfully stay within the confines of that Province (Newfies are Canada’s bogans or ******).
> 
> ...


Makes sense. Best poutine i had was Quebec, second best was northern Maine

brOoOwl


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Just did these yesterday - Nikon D5, Nikkor 16-35mm f/4, 3 Speedlights on wireless in Octa, 1/8000s!
> 
> View attachment 16952058
> 
> ...


This is what the XL Big Like is made for.








We are not worthy...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> The ongoing COVID lockdown (still going at the Mainland border) in the last couple years practically killed local tourism. With that, many many SMEs went belly up. Local economy is suffering a really hard blow.
> 
> Even in Tsin Sha Tsui, one of the busiest shipping districts in Hong Kong, I'm seeing vacant retail spaces all over the place. In one street I counted 26 street level spaces for lease... literally unheard of before.
> 
> ...


Since Covid has become endemic a fair while back, HK’s policies have caused economic hardship that far out ways the safety concern. And with their policies, still so many HK’ers have contracted Covid. Stupid.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Sunday, all!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's only 11:15 and the streets are so quiet in Hong Kong it's unheard of before...
> View attachment 16954014


It’s about four (4) years since I was a regular visitor to HK and I remember it so differently.. Wow - that’s shocking.

‘Not happy to know this is dragging on-


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Its a proud day when your son gets his first Polo.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What watch should I wear on Victory Monday?

This, of course.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Afternoon, gents. Just dropping by to say hello. Hope everyone is doing well.

Also, I have some major news to announce. Bro Sap proposed, and I said yes. I haven't been this happy since I was a little girl. Hahaha.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today new mint green.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Today new mint green.


Amazing color, I've seen one in the metal, the pictures don't do it justice (except this one). Congrats


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Amazing color, I've seen one in the metal, the pictures don't do it justice (except this one). Congrats


Thanks Bro! 🤝


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> Afternoon, gents. Just dropping by to say hello. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Also, I have some major news to announce. Bro Sap proposed, and I said yes. I haven't been this happy since I was a little girl. Hahaha.


That's news to me too! Geez!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> That's news to me too! Geez!


You would be stunned to find out how much happens while on Ambien!

It's the Las Vegas of prescription medications!

🤣


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

They're announcing the 2023 race schedule tomorrow. Anyone interested in an OoO 24 Hours of Lemons build?


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Haha. We must communicate better.




Sappie66 said:


> That's news to me too! Geez!


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Today new mint green.


This photo looks nothing like the shot on the Rolex website, which is understandable. The photo on the website makes me think, "Meh." But this..this is completely different. What a stunner, Mario. Slate and blue are my favorite dials for the DJ...but this shot of the mint green puts it at or near the top.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Eisenhammer said:


> This photo looks nothing like the shot on the Rolex website, which is understandable. The photo on the website makes me think, "Meh." But this..this is completely different. What a stunner, Mario. Slate and blue are my favorite dials for the DJ...but this shot of the mint green puts it at or near the top.


That's right, blue is amazing too.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Ask and ye shall receive. Two of the finest from Rolex. Bravo.



mario1971 said:


> That's right, blue is amazing too.
> View attachment 16960338


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


Really love this watch!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

SaMaster14 said:


> Really love this watch!


Sorry, it's not an Omega or a Rolex.

Shyt Category!

Don't get worked up over it though, at least it wasn't Hublot Tier. 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Sorry, it's not an Omega or a Rolex.
> 
> Shyt Category!
> 
> Don't get worked up over it though, at least it wasn't Hublot Tier.


That’s harsh dude!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay okay, here:








Happens to be a Z-blue Milgauss day!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

👍 or 👎...
This








to replace this?


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

King_Neptune said:


> 👍 or 👎...
> This
> 
> 
> ...


I've never been a fan of two-tone watches, so #2. The gold accents on the dial give it a nice pop.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> 👍 or 👎...
> This
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like the TT better, but of course the SS is tasty too!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Looking out over Doha, Qatar from the rooftop bar on the last night there…









…and a little Lobster Thermidor on the plane ride back to the US.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sugman said:


> Looking out over Doha, Qatar from the rooftop bar on the last night there…
> View attachment 16963020
> 
> 
> ...


Living large you!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I actually like the TT better, but of course the SS is tasty too!


Yes, it's one of only three TTs I'd wear. If I got it, I could sell my steel one and my gold DeVille that I never wear with bank left over.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Living large you!


For a week, but now back to reality.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> That’s harsh dude!


Sorry... I had just watched this guy:






Must have rubbed off. 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Sorry... I had just watched this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as I’m not Hublot-level.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just finished the 2nd season of Ted Lasso. Loved it! Can’t wait for season 3.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My boss will never expressly and explicitly ask for it. But she has a signal. And when the signal is delivered, i must respond accordingly.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Edited. No need for me to prolong this specific joke.😬


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> 👍 or 👎...
> This
> 
> 
> ...


Not a fan of TT...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not a fan of TT...


Sorry in advance...can't pass up this low hanging fruit...I seem to be in an odd mood today...

...Not even big TT's?😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Do I dare? 🤔









CMM20 V1


The 15th November 2022 on Kickstarter. Sign up to receive exclusive updates about our upcoming Micro-Rotor project.




en.yema.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Aint that the signal?


Of course! And it gives her plausible deniability too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Do I dare? 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intriguing indeed. Hope the caseback is sapphire.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Intriguing indeed. Hope the caseback is sapphire.


I'm just not sure if I wanna give Yema's in-house movements another go. Mine Superman Bronze had to go back to France three times...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Can you guys believe this?








Caviar’s Bonkers New iPhones Come Encrusted With a Rolex Daytona


The limited-edition iPhones have striking horological displays that may rival your wrist candy.




robbreport.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I'm just not sure if I wanna give Yema's in-house movements another go. Mine Superman Bronze had to go back to France three times...


I submitted my email for the kickstarter thing. The confirmation email that I received indicated that it will be a dress watch.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Can you guys believe this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder if these keep their value though… the phone can’t (it’s already outdated after a year), but I guess the watch parts can? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Can you guys believe this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah yeah, but if they block my MagSafe charger, they can suck it.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

SaMaster14 said:


> I wonder if these keep their value though… the phone can’t (it’s already outdated after a year), but I guess the watch parts can?


Isn't that the ultimate flex for some?

Insanely overpriced and guaranteed to be disposable.

I'm sure the social media millionaires can't resist!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

TUDOR Pro Cycling Team, a daring approach to pro cycling | TUDOR Watch


TUDOR is going pro and joins Swiss cycling legend Fabian Cancellara to create a new team with a #Borntodare spirit. Find more on TUDOR's website | TUDOR Watch




www.tudorwatch.com





Might have to get me one of them jerseys!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Isn't that the ultimate flex for some?
> 
> Insanely overpriced and guaranteed to be disposable.
> 
> I'm sure the social media millionaires can't resist!


Yup, you’re definitely right … eh, if it’s their money, why not, I guess. Never something I would consider


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Successful mission in Miami … to Jupiter!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Can you guys believe this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Can you guys believe this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what happens when they send that *thing* into Rolex RSC for servicing 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I submitted my email for the kickstarter thing. The confirmation email that I received indicated that it will be a dress watch.


That's right. We'll see.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Okay that literally made my laugh out loud!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Porsche Club breakfast!
































1970 911T. Same owner since 1973!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I wonder what happens when they send that *thing* into Rolex RSC for servicing 🤣


Rolex contacts registered owner who previously reported their watch as stolen?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Its a Porsche Club TWOFER! Fall burger bash! The Mrs & Baby G came and were a huge hit!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

There’s still too much time in the 4th to call it a game, but at least Tennessee is ahead of Alabama as of 10 ‘til 7:00 on 10/15/22.

















Edit: It’s 7:02, and UT is now behind…


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

OH HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugman said:


> OH HELL YEAH!!!
> View attachment 16967724


What. A. Game!!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> What. A. Game!!


I didn’t know I could hold my breath for so long.

Knoxville is rockin’ right now. I just saw the goalposts being carried down The Strip (bar area near the UT campus).


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16967656


Good looking watch my man!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sitting on the back porch this morning and realized that fall is coming to East Tennessee. The colors are about to explode around here. I’m ready for it.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Either the world’s biggest spider is living in my front yard, or my wife found the Halloween decorations.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Does this watch make me look fat?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Have a good monday.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good morning from the Starbucks drive-through!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Good morning from the Starbucks drive-through!


You really don't wear that beautiful watch enough you know that right bro?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Jet lag sucks. I still haven’t recovered from the Qatar trip. Okay…I’m done whining. Might as well post a watch pic.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> You really don't wear that beautiful watch enough you know that right bro?


That’s what I say to myself every time I pick it up.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mario-cipollini-sentenced-to-three-years-in-prison-for-domestic-abuse/



















He’s not my favorite person but he makes my favorite bikes.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

They probably exchanged numbers...








So that they could walk each other's doggy, I'm sure.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another shot of the Ingy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another shot of the Ingy.
View attachment 16971824


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

2018 Porsche 911 GT2 RS Weissach - ~400 Miles, 1 Owner, 700-hp Twin-Turbocharged Flat-6, Unmodified 
2018 GT2 RS...bidding is already at $325K with 6 days to go.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Non-victory Monday.
> View attachment 16970344


I was pulling for the Boys last night; felt they could be the one to knock the Eagles down…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Day 2 of trial, waiting for the judge. Got my Barrister’s gown on.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> New toy. Couldn't resist.
> View attachment 16972545


Nice. Now could you move the watch so we can better see your new toy?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A couple of young ladies on their way to shoot some hoops, I think...
> View attachment 16971810


DAMN! She rests that elbow on my belly and I'd be worried about spilling my guts...




Literally.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> A couple of young ladies on their way to shoot some hoops, I think...
> View attachment 16971810


No B-Ball in those shoes...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> New toy. Couldn't resist.
> View attachment 16972545


I like that one. Came close to buying more than once.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> I like that one. Came close to buying more than once.


Thanks. I wish I could take a good pic of the dial's vertical striations. Really amazing to see how it plays with the light irl. This pic sooo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Go big or go home eh 😜


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bear seems to have an opinion on omega


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

My new GS...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another shot of the Flatiron...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Now _that's_ a high protein breakfast...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another shot of the new toy...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a Breitling kind of day, today...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> That's right. We'll see.
> View attachment 16965809


Looks like they are putting that nice looking movement into their "Wristmaster" case...
That's a no for me.
















Somehow I think it looks better looking at the back...😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Dude you need to clean your watch...that bracelet looks filthy!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like they are putting that nice looking movement into their "Wristmaster" case...
> That's a no for me.
> View attachment 16979010
> 
> ...


At least they can say they didn't copy someone else's bezel design... Maybe they should have.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> At least they can say they didn't copy someone else's bezel design... Maybe they should have.


Probably...

TBH I think it's a missed opportunity! I mean, they went through the trouble of spending all that money into developing a brand-new movement and then put it in an old case?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like they are putting that nice looking movement into their "Wristmaster" case...


Using a micro-rotor here seems to be an illogical choice.

If you're going to name a watch "Wristmaster" then a Harwood "Bumper" Self-Winding Movement would be the obvious choice.

Amiright?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey!


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Jenna does leather. Yum!
> View attachment 16974803


And in 2022 no less!

Maybe her doctor recommended revealing more skin so she could get more vitamin D.

No, no, Bro BSF, not THAT vitamin D......


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16979478


How DARE you take a pic of that masterpiece but fail to clean the crystal first!!










Getting good use from this gif this week


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jason10mm said:


> How DARE you take a pic of that masterpiece but fail to clean the crystal first!!
> 
> View attachment 16980252
> 
> ...


I can see how that GIF would be useful...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Dude you need to clean your watch...that bracelet looks filthy!


Must be the lighting, because it is clean!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Hey!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Probably...
> 
> TBH I think it's a missed opportunity! I mean, they went through the trouble of spending all that money into developing a brand-new movement and then put it in an old case?


So the “wristmaster” is an existing watch in their lineup?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Definitely love this one. Only thing I don't like is the tang type buckle.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally got a good shot of the dial...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16980861


Very sharp and who took this photo, BTW?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She looks familiar. Where's @Black5 when you need him??
> View attachment 16396030


She definitely rings a bell.
Thanks for the memories BSF...

_That’s just what they’ll be expecting us to do..._


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> He last posted four months ago. What happened?


Just needed a break...

_That’s just what they’ll be expecting us to do..._


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Just needed a break...
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


Welcome back bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Very sharp and who took this photo, BTW?


She’s camera shy


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Welcome back bro


Good to be back Mr. @Pongster, although I expect to be less active this time around...

_That’s just what they’ll be expecting us to do..._


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> So the “wristmaster” is an existing watch in their lineup?


It sure is. 








YEMA Wristmaster Traveller


.tb_button {padding:1px;cursor:pointer;border-right: 1px solid #8b8b8b;border-left: 1px solid #FFF;border-bottom: 1px solid #fff;}.tb_button.hover {borer:2px outset #def; background-color: #f8f8f8 !important;}.ws_toolbar {z-index:100000} .ws_toolbar .ws_tb_btn {cursor:pointer;border:1px solid...




en.yema.com





What's the point of developing a new, thinner calibre if they're throwing it into an existing case design...🤔


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Definitely love this one. Only thing I don't like is the tang type buckle.
> View attachment 16980742


Perhaps, but I find tang buckles to be the most comfortable for leather straps. Regardless that's a very nice watch! Planning on picking it up?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Good to be back Mr. @Pongster, although I expect to be less active this time around...
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


As long as you're doing well, welcome back!


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

As of 2022-10-21:

Rolex
Omega Tudor

(Imo)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still on the lookout for @Black5. This is for you, man.
> 
> View attachment 16223124
> 
> ...


You charmer you.
You always were hard to resist...

_That’s just what they’ll be expecting us to do..._


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Hey @Black5, where are you man?
> 
> View attachment 16222921


Well, if I'd known she was here...

_That’s just what they’ll be expecting us to do..._


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Still on the lookout for @Black5. This is for you, man.
> 
> View attachment 16223124
> 
> ...


I don't trust the media.

I only trust in BSF regarding muffins...

_That’s just what they’ll be expecting us to do..._


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Good to be back Mr. @Pongster, although I expect to be less active this time around...
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


With the world starting to normalize, i see lots of members not as active as before. Even me. Well, coming out of semi-retirement contributed to that as well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps, but I find tang buckles to be the most comfortable for leather straps. Regardless that's a very nice watch! Planning on picking it up?


Just cannot spend that amount, even if funded by selling down the collection, on the tang buckle. Post stroke dexterity is pretty damn good, but deployant buckles are still a necessity for me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> *Post stroke dexterity* is pretty damn good, but deployant buckles are still a necessity for me.


I like wearing my watches tight so while a deployant clasp helps to keep the leather in pristine shape I still prefer a tang buckle wherever possible.

Didn't realize that's a problem for you, hope it gets better!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I like wearing my watches tight so while a deployant clasp helps to keep the leather in pristine shape I still prefer a tang buckle wherever possible.
> 
> Didn't realize that's a problem for you, hope it gets better!


Agree, deployant buckles are very uncomfortable, and unesthetical (imagine a deployant buckle on a leather belt), and for the price of a deployant (around 3000 Euros for ALS), you can buy a lot of straps 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> you can buy a lot of straps


Not exactly a viable option for the Laureato...😅
So I had to get this.
And sure enough I wear it slightly loose.









I'm ordering a micro hex key to remove the deployant from the strap so I may be able to put a tang buckle on the rubber itself. We'll see.

In hind sight, that means I could have just ordered the rubber strap itself and not the deployant. 🫤


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> As long as you're doing well, welcome back!


I am.

I see by the flag you made it Canada?

I hope the transition went well…


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> With the world starting to normalize, i see lots of members not as active as before. Even me. Well, coming out of semi-retirement contributed to that as well.


So true Sir.

I found a lot of normality after leaving WUS…


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This pic is accurate.
> View attachment 16980828


Watch out, you about to get beaten by an irate ginger!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Black5 said:


> So true Sir.
> 
> I found a lot of *ab*normality after leaving WUS…


FIFY

Welcome back B5, hope all is well...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> FIFY
> 
> Welcome back B5, hope all is well...


I'm doing ok thanks PF.
My attempt to purchase Twitter fell through due to somebody valuing it at more than 0.01c per share , but I'm learning to deal with it.

The therapy is helping...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Black5 said:


> She definitely rings a bell.
> Thanks for the memories BSF...
> 
> _That’s just what they’ll be expecting us to do..._


Annnnnnnd I clicked that link EXACTLY as mrs ithardin looks at the laptop. "Ummm, what is that?"


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnnd I clicked that link EXACTLY as mrs ithardin looks at the laptop. "Ummm, what is that?"


Sorry.
Tell her it was me.
I'll take the heat for you...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

@Black5 good to see you back!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Watching college football!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> Annnnnnnd I clicked that link EXACTLY as mrs ithardin looks at the laptop. "Ummm, what is that?"


Rolex brand ambassador, of course!

Or Invicta, whichever you think will get you out of hot water.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Porsche club breakfast!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Agree, deployant buckles are very uncomfortable, and unesthetical (imagine a deployant buckle on a leather belt), and for the price of a deployant (around 3000 Euros for ALS), you can buy a lot of straps 😉





King_Neptune said:


> Just cannot spend that amount, even if funded by selling down the collection, on the tang buckle. Post stroke dexterity is pretty damn good, but deployant buckles are still a necessity for me.





mui.richard said:


> I like wearing my watches tight so while a deployant clasp helps to keep the leather in pristine shape I still prefer a tang buckle wherever possible.


I'm a huge fan of butterfly deployants.

As mentioned, it keeps the strap in better shape and for the shape of my wrist it also keeps the watch from shifting as well.

Tang buckles look nice, but I really can't stand them and it always makes me nervous when putting the watch on or taking it off. I had a very heavy watch once drop once while putting it on... bought a deployant immediately and haven't looked back.

Lighter watches not so much of a worry, but still favor a good deployant whenever possible. Manipulating the buckle is just an unnecessary pain.

Obviously opinions vary!

Today's watch.....


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm a huge fan of butterfly deployants.
> 
> As mentioned, it keeps the strap in better shape and for the shape of my wrist it also keeps the watch from shifting as well.
> 
> ...


Always liked the Breitling folding buckle system the best for leather. Ymmv.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Watching college football!


Congrats on ND winning


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Congrats on ND winning


For once


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am waiting for my two daughters while they dance ballet. Their mom in Madrid so daddy duties.

what better way to do than a Mongolian barbecue eat all you can.

am now on my third bowl. Seriously thinking of going for my fourth.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Panerai ... the 25. Any peer pressure either way?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bullseye (almost) on the first try


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Tang buckles look nice, but I really can't stand them and it always makes me nervous when putting the watch on or taking it off. I had a very heavy watch once drop once while putting it on... bought a deployant immediately and haven't looked back.


Never had any issues with tang buckles, I'm careful like that. 
And they are real comfy! 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mr Birdie appreciates the Pooldweller!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Gents need your WISdom for a sec. AD called yesterday with precisely zero of my "wait listers" (the white dial BB Chrono, FXD, and 116500LM), but told me he just three got THREE new arrivals and promised me first choice of any _one_.

A.) Pela 39 
B.) New Ranger (bracelet)
C.) Diet Root Beer (TT bracelet)

My quick take one each? A) feels like "cheating" and risks wasting my (now absurdly) long wait for the FXD, but I'd be lying if I said a BB58-sized Pelagos didn't sound awfully enticing. B) was never on my radar but after a (very quick) bit of research looks damned near perfect. "Just right" size, throwback dial, _and _the MT caliber? How is this _not _"watch of the year?" C.) is "wrong" in so many ways (chunky, thick-plated but not solid Au, and literally no "Tudor" in it, even "old Tudor.")--but looks jaw-achingly gorgeous in the metal (tried one on a few months back). 

There is an option D) of course--_none_, but where's the fun in that


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gents need your WISdom for a sec. AD called yesterday with precisely zero of my "wait listers" (the white dial BB Chrono, FXD, and 116500LM), but told me he just three got THREE new arrivals and promised me first choice of any _one_.
> 
> A.) Pela 39
> B.) New Ranger (bracelet)
> ...


So your "dealer" can't get you the "good stuff" but has some "stepped on" substitutes to hold you over?

Sounds like an abusive arrangement to me.

If you can't go cold turkey (option D) and absolutely need a "taste" then I guess the Ranger is the least worst choice.

As you said, the 39 is just weak tea compared to the FXD.

And, excuse me, but don't you own the original full bodied Root Beer already?

What on Earth would you want with the diet version, and at retail for goodness sake!

Or is yours a different color combo? (I'd ask "or did you sell it" but let's be real 🤣 )


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gents need your WISdom for a sec. AD called yesterday with precisely zero of my "wait listers" (the white dial BB Chrono, FXD, and 116500LM), but told me he just three got THREE new arrivals and promised me first choice of any _one_.
> 
> A.) Pela 39
> B.) New Ranger (bracelet)
> ...


I’d probably have to say the new Ranger. 

But if you don’t really want any of them, I’d say hold and go with option D until what you want becomes available


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Feeling like fall!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> So your "dealer" can't get you the "good stuff" but has some "stepped on" substitutes to hold you over?
> 
> Sounds like an abusive arrangement to me.
> 
> ...


Touché. He's practically a sadist. But's he's three for five on the year (including my GOAT Rolex) so he's earned a "donation" tbh. Besides, he's hardly twisting my arm  

Tracking ya on all three watches. S&G would definitely feel redundant despite how good it looks, and while a "throwback Tudor" is practically tautological, at least the BBs, Pelas, and Rangers have a _Tudor _to call back to. Pela39 is "shiny new marble" to be sure, but it is a solid (if somewhat half-assed) execution. Plus I hear you can practically shave with the thing. 

Ranger's stock is rising...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> (I'd ask "or did you sell it" but let's be real 🤣 )


Sell?! A _watch_? Whilst I still have _two _kidneys? My god, man!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Hit a balloon festival here in East Tennessee this weekend…pretty cool.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> For once


Most infuriating season since 2016. And adding insult to injury, Mrs. Hayz is a Stanford grad 🤬


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

My brother had this hat made for when he goes to Formula 1 races. He went to the USGP this weekend and took his son instead of his brother.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Watch for the Week:










Cool watch in that it tracks the month and date (on the outer ring) and looks grey/black until it catches the light.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Most infuriating season since 2016. And adding insult to injury, Mrs. Hayz is a Stanford grad


Can’t give a like 

Remainder of the season is looking tough, too.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Can’t give a like
> 
> Remainder of the season is looking tough, too.


Knowing this team, they'll smoke Syracuse, struggle to beat Navy by a FG, curb stomp Southern Cal, pull a come-from-behind win against Clemson (wishful, yes, but screw it I'm committed), and then summarily get pounced by BC. #2022IRISH

p.s. thank god we've still got Bertrand this Saturday. Until he's invariably called for targeting again


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Watch for the Week:
> 
> View attachment 16985160
> 
> ...


Fascinating, Steven. New addition? Or did you just visit the "vault" recently?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I am.
> 
> I see by the flag you made it Canada?
> 
> I hope the transition went well…


Actually I'm still in Hong Kong...Canadian nationale overseas 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16982895


Switched to yet another phone? Your photos are now SHARP! 😜


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Fascinating, Steven. New addition? Or did you just visit the "vault" recently?


Picked it up back in 2018..... immediately after seeing it featured on WatchFinder and immediately before swearing off Watchfinder for life.

But as you accurately suggested, it's out of the vault for the week.

I recently switched to a 1 week rotation so I can keep the collection safely stored in the bank SD Box, and manage to rotate thought he collection in a bit more logical manner.

The only watch that stays at home permanently is the Invicta Pro Diver so I have a beater on hand for the rough days. 

PS: No slight intended toward WatchFinder, I just can't afford to watch free YouTube content at 3K a pop!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> And this was pretty spectacular.
> View attachment 16985112


I watched this over and over again and no matter how much I tried, I still can't tell what watch she is wearing...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I'm still in Hong Kong...Canadian nationale overseas 😉


Got it.
Is a move still on your radar?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Got it.
> Is a move still on your radar?


Hopefully, too many variables right now. And the fact that I'm taking over the family business it probably won't need happening until the next decade, if that...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gents need your WISdom for a sec. AD called yesterday with precisely zero of my "wait listers" (the white dial BB Chrono, FXD, and 116500LM), but told me he just three got THREE new arrivals and promised me first choice of any _one_.
> 
> A.) Pela 39
> B.) New Ranger (bracelet)
> ...


D... if I order meat in a restaurant, I don't want the waiter coming back after an hour and telling me "sorry sir, we are out of meat, but we have fish and chicken"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Not exactly a viable option for the Laureato...😅
> So I had to get this.
> And sure enough I wear it slightly loose.
> View attachment 16981382
> ...


Huh, what do you know...

















$30 total for the tang buckle and the correct size hex key...🤦🏻
To be fair I like how the OEM deployant looks, and how the aftermarket tang wears.

What say you OoO brothers?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Switched to yet another phone? Your photos are now SHARP! 😜


You really are a photographer bro. First one to notice am switching between two phones. The other phone I got when I got out of semi retirement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I watched this over and over again and no matter how much I tried, I still can't tell what watch she is wearing...


It was meant for Sapp’s eye therapy. He owes his eyesight to OoO.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Black5 said:


> I watched this over and over again and no matter how much I tried, I still can't tell what watch she is wearing...


I struggled with this as well. Not even "theater mode" or prodigious use of the zoom button improved matters. Perhaps bro BSF could upload a higher res clip so we can make a more in-depth examination.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> D... if I order meat in a restaurant, I don't want the waiter coming back after an hour and telling me "sorry sir, we are out of meat, but we have fish and chicken"


Good to see ya, bro PF. Sage advice as always, but whether by love of variety or insatiable curiosity, my commitment to self-discipline often fails in these moments. Not all finds are deliberately, even _consciously_, sought.

Our waiter of metaphor could well have a masterfully seasoned Dover Sole waiting in the kitchen, after all


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Morning gents!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Good news at the endocrinologist! My A1C is 6.6!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

ithardin said:


> Good news at the endocrinologist! My A1C is 6.6!


That's awesome. My brother has a hard time with his blood sugar...has to keep the insulin shots handy...and it's no fun. Best of luck keeping the numbers in check!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Morning gents!


I'm mildly entertaining a Planet Ocean but it seems like it might be pretty darn thick?

Can you post a couple of pics from the side showing how it sits on the wrist?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

BTW, that 2018 Porsche 911 GT2 RS Weissach auction on Cars & Bids just finished at $405,911. RESERVE NOT MET.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm mildly entertaining a Planet Ocean but it seems like it might be pretty darn thick?
> 
> Can you post a couple of pics from the side showing how it sits on the wrist?


It’s pretty thick:
















Next to the Pooldweller:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Good to see ya, bro PF. Sage advice as always, but whether by love of variety or insatiable curiosity, my commitment to self-discipline often fails in these moments. Not all finds are deliberately, even _consciously_, sought.
> 
> Our waiter of metaphor could well have a masterfully seasoned Dover Sole waiting in the kitchen, after all


I understand your point bro PH, but, the commitment to self discipline is the only thing that keeps us from going overboard and ending up with unmanageable watch collections; you don't want to end up like bro Pong, do you?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> BTW, that 2018 Porsche 911 GT2 RS Weissach auction on Cars & Bids just finished at $405,911. RESERVE NOT MET.


This car is very underrated simply because it was limited in time, not in quantity. IMMO, this is the ultimate Porsche, period!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s pretty thick:
> 
> Next to the Pooldweller:


Thanks Bro!

I have bought a remarkable number of watches without trying them on, and with good results.

But, I think I'm going to have to find a retailer and actually see how these things feel and fit.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Thanks Bro!
> 
> I have bought a remarkable number of watches without trying them on, and with good results.
> 
> But, I think I'm going to have to find a retailer and actually see how these things feel and fit.


I like heavy watches and the thickness doesn't bother me (#TWSS). But maybe its me overcompensating.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm mildly entertaining a Planet Ocean but it seems like it might be pretty darn thick?
> 
> Can you post a couple of pics from the side showing how it sits on the wrist?


The short version (which will certainly tell _you _most of what you need to know):









That's the _single barrel_ cal., btw. The twin spring is thicker still (albeit with better PR & precision). 

The long version:
Terrific lineup (particularly for the coin), but nobody's idea of svelte. My PO looks great top down, but the thickness _is _noticeable from almost any other angle. I'd even go so far as to say it's the only watch in the stable for which I _regret _not getting the "full size" model (44mm IIRC, but "Omega 44mm" so subtract two _de facto_). Take a look at Sappie's for comparison. _Much _better balance/proportion, IMO. 

The quip version:
Go big or go home


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ZIggo Sport, a dutch based motorsports media platform, are reporting that Porsche have now completed negotiations with the owners of the Williams F1 Racing team to acquire 50% of the shares. This will give them the platform they need to enter F1 in 2026.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> I understand your point bro PH, but, the commitment to self discipline is the only thing that keeps us from going overboard and ending up with unmanageable watch collections; you don't want to end up like bro Pong, do you?


You jest, sir. I'd wear "Master Pong's Apprentice" as a badge of honor.

Obvious disclaimer: In _watch collecting, _not photography (Master---Mui-ster?--Dick for the latter, naturally).


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta love this baby!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gotta love this baby!
> View attachment 16987677


Love the Targa!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> This car is very underrated simply because it was limited in time, not in quantity. IMMO, this is the ultimate Porsche, period!


fascinating post PF - as a total ignoramous who's never even been near a 911 - why is this one the ultimate porsche?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm mildly entertaining a Planet Ocean but it seems like it might be pretty darn thick?
> 
> Can you post a couple of pics from the side showing how it sits on the wrist?


My PO chrono - 19mm thick - but far more balanced than my DSSD ever was - more stable on the wrist
- but the bracelet makes it heavy


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> My PO chrono - 19mm thick - but far more balanced than my DSSD ever was - more stable on the wrist
> - but the bracelet makes it heavy
> View attachment 16988879
> View attachment 16988879


Considering the sheer length that is needed to wrap around your wrist, ANY bracelet would add a substantial weight to the watch...😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> fascinating post PF - as a total ignoramous who's never even been near a 911 - why is this one the ultimate porsche?


Well, it's a GT3 RS on steroids, it has a twin turbo engine with 700HP, and a lot of torque thanks to the twin turbos; not for the faint hearted though 😉


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, it's a GT3 RS on steroids, it has a twin turbo engine with 700HP, and a lot of torque thanks to the twin turbos; not for the faint hearted though 😉


ah, ok - so sheer brute force? is it really a race track car with indicators?
how fast 0-60 & top end ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> ah, ok - so sheer brute force? is it really a race track car with indicators?
> how fast 0-60 & top end ?


2.7s and 211MPH, it is indeed a track car that can be driven without any problem on the road.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> 2.7s and 211MPH, it is indeed a track car that can be driven without any problem on the road.


2.7s! That used to be bike territory! 😱


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> 2.7s and 211MPH, it is indeed a track car that can be driven without any problem on the road.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! simply Mind blowing - that's like a fighter jet -presumably one has to be a very very skilled driver to manage that power


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> 2.7s! That used to be bike territory! 😱


until finding out about this 911, I didnt know any car could get there - i am a real ignoramous but I expected PF to say 5 seconds


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! simply Mind blowing - that's like a fighter jet -presumably one has to be a very very skilled driver to manage that power


Or...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> until finding out about this 911, I didnt know any car could get there - i am a real ignoramous but I expected PF to say 5 seconds


Actually, there are quite a few.








Two-Second Club: Every Car We've Tested That Ran 0-60 MPH In Less Than 3.0 Seconds


We collect test data on lots of cars. Here are the quickest that we've verified as being members of the two-second club.




www.roadandtrack.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> until finding out about this 911, I didnt know any car could get there - i am a real ignoramous but I expected PF to say 5 seconds


5 seconds is an eternity now! My cars do 5 (996) and 4 (M4) respectively -- apparently. I'm sure in my hands I'd be slower.

The C-8 Corvette even does it in 2.9.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Or...
> 
> View attachment 16989048


Ya, that's what I'm afraid of! Hasn't happened to me yet! I try to be a bit smarter, and have respect for my cars.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> 5 seconds is an eternity now! My cars do 5 (996) and 4 (M4) respectively -- apparently. I'm sure in my hands I'd be slower.
> 
> The C-8 Corvette even does it in 2.9.


A whole new world to me - not a petrol head and never follow this stuff
had no idea in all seriousness
mine does 0-60 in over 10  but that would be too fast to me at the wheel 
still - I have watches that could go a mile under the sea


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Gents need your WISdom for a sec. AD called yesterday with precisely zero of my "wait listers" (the white dial BB Chrono, FXD, and 116500LM), but told me he just three got THREE new arrivals and promised me first choice of any _one_.
> 
> A.) Pela 39
> B.) New Ranger (bracelet)
> ...


I would not buy the Diet Root Beer - just not quite right
I think the 39 is a beautiful watch, but a little..... sterile? I had first refusal on the first at my AD and refused
I think the New Ranger on bracelet is an underrated beauty - could be the only watch one ever needed

The white panda is lovely - I enjoy mine - but not perfect and I almost wonder if the black dial is better 
in most lighting I cant tell the time on mine to be honest


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> *5 seconds is an eternity now!* My cars do 5 (996) and 4 (M4) respectively -- apparently. I'm sure in my hands I'd be slower.
> 
> The C-8 Corvette even does it in 2.9.


Remember the line "you owe me a 10 sec car" in _*Fast and Furious*_?
Well, how about 10 sec cars without nitrous! 








The Coolest Stock 10-Second Cars Money Can Buy


Being a 10-second car was an honor that always belonged to highly-modified dragsters, but these cars can beat that quarter-mile time completely stock!




www.hotcars.com


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Remember the line "you owe me a 10 sec car" in _*Fast and Furious*_?
> Well, how about 10 sec cars without nitrous!
> 
> 
> ...


That's almost like the old nursery school game...Which one these is not like the other?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> 2.7s! That used to be bike territory! 😱


Bikes, regardless of their power, can hardly go below 2.7s 0-100KPH (0.62MPH) because it's impossible to keep the front wheel on the ground beyond this level of acceleration, but, once launched, it's hard for a car with the same 0-100 to keep up with them. The Kawazaki H2R, the most powerful production bike, makes the 0-100 in 3s, BUT, it goes to *400KPH in 26s*, versus a Bugatti Chiron that takes 2.4s to 100KPH, and *32.6s to 400KPH.*


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bikes, regardless of their power, can hardly go below 2.7s 0-100KPH (0.62MPH) because it's impossible to keep the front wheel on the ground beyond this level of acceleration, but, once launched, it's hard for a car with the same 0-100 to keep up with them. The Kawazaki H2R, the most powerful production bike, makes the 0-100 in 3s, BUT, it goes to *400KPH in 26s*, versus a Bugatti Chiron that takes 2.4s to 100KPH, and *32.6s to 400KPH.*


Forgot this video


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rainy day Airking


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Remember the line "you owe me a 10 sec car" in _*Fast and Furious*_?
> Well, how about 10 sec cars without nitrous!
> 
> 
> ...


That 10 seconds is for a 1/4 mile, not 0 - 60.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Forgot this video


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

kccastle said:


> That 10 seconds is for a 1/4 mile, not 0 - 60.


I know. 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> That's almost like the old nursery school game...Which one these is not like the other?


If you gotta ask I think the Charger is "different" among that group. The only one that _doesn't _look like a supercar.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Forgot this video


^^^ Carries his testicles in a backpack! Wow!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> 2.7s! That used to be bike territory! 😱


I just saw that some EV has a 0-60 of 1.9 secs!!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bikes, regardless of their power, can hardly go below 2.7s 0-100KPH (0.62MPH) because it's impossible to keep the front wheel on the ground beyond this level of acceleration, but, once launched, it's hard for a car with the same 0-100 to keep up with them. The Kawazaki H2R, the most powerful production bike, makes the 0-100 in 3s, BUT, it goes to *400KPH in 26s*, versus a Bugatti Chiron that takes 2.4s to 100KPH, and *32.6s to 400KPH.*


I've no idea what my bike would clock at 400KPH but it's the fastest model Harley...specs are:

2003 Harley-Davidson V-Rod
0-60 mph 3.5
Quarter mile 11.4

Funny thing is it feels like it's hitting 60 in less than the spec above, but I've never clocked it so I'm just going with the published numbers.

Stupid fast no matter how you slice it.

To think of knocking a third off the time to get there in 2.4 is hard to fathom!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> I've no idea what my bike would clock at 400KPH but it's the fastest model Harley...specs are:
> 
> 2003 Harley-Davidson V-Rod
> 0-60 mph 3.5
> ...





BigSeikoFan said:


> I just saw that some EV has a 0-60 of 1.9 secs!!


From a dig, the 1/8th, and even some quarter mile sprints the game has been over for ICE powered vehicles for several years now. There is no petrol-powered answer to a torque curve that is literally "instant on" off the line.

Here's a dyno from a GM gen III "smallblock" (all 6.2 liters of it) out of a late model Vette/Camaro









Same curve--without the RPM's obviously--from an entry level Tesla model S









The next time you see a "Plaid mode" Tesla smoking a Hellcat or a Demon out of the hole, this is why.

Yes, FI (turbos/SCs) can "shift the curve" upward quite a bit, and for hypercars (think Bugatti or Lambo Aventador) that add AWD (to overcome the traction limitations), even their "idle" power might be enough to give one of these electric freaks a run for the money. But for most "regular" high performance cars, putting the motors directly on the driven wheels (or a half shaft away at most), and running "1.21 jiggawatts!" through it will _always _put the power the pavement faster and more efficiently, and the without parasitic drive-train loss--or any need to "rev up" into the power band--that every petrol/diesel powered rig has to contend with.

Full disclosure, freak performance notwithstanding, I still can't stand the damn things. Soulless, joyless, robot AIs on wheels. I'd rather go "all quartz" that be caught dead in one. Just my .02


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> 2003 Harley-Davidson *V-Rod*


The hog purists will disagree (as I'm sure you know), but that's the one I'd own as well.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Lil Mr Pouty Face.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> The hog purists will disagree (as I'm sure you know), but that's the one I'd own as well.


Never in a million years thought I'd own a Harley, but I didn't have any idea what this thing was when I first saw it.

Just fell in love.... same way I end up buying watches. 










Liquid cooled engine designed by Porsche!

Not particularly quiet but it sounds nothing like a Hog.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Always liked the V-Rod.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The “tribute to Carrera RS” was one of my favorite cars at Quail … and that’s saying a lot considering what was there!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another shot of my grey baby.








I resized the bracelet by myself and apparently didn't tighten one of the screws enough; the pin fell out and there went my watch! Luckily I was in bed so all good. Whew...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Another shot of my grey baby.
> View attachment 16990533
> 
> I resized the bracelet by myself and apparently didn't tighten one of the screws enough; the pin fell out and there went my watch! Luckily I was in bed so all good. Whew...


Were you breaking in the watch in bed?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I know someone who always breaks in new watches in bed.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> If you gotta ask I think the Charger is "different" among that group. The only one that _doesn't _look like a supercar.


Yep. That was the old game for kids…several similar things, then an outlier. They would have to pick which one of the things wasn’t like the others. Even a nursery school kid would pick the Dodge out of this lineup.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> That's almost like the old nursery school game...Which one these is not like the other?


Learned that from Sesame Street


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Never in a million years thought I'd own a Harley, but I didn't have any idea what this thing was when I first saw it.
> 
> Just fell in love.... same way I end up buying watches.
> 
> ...


That’s a nice one!

I’m a Harley purist as far as “the Harley look” goes, but the V-Rod has its place. I like what they did with it. It’s not the traditional HD look, but that’s okay. I see nothing wrong with trying something a little “off-normal.” Their adventure bike (Pan America) doesn’t fit the mold, either, but by all accounts it’s a good one.









Harley-Davidson Pan America 1250 Special review


Join ABR founder Alun in a wet and windy Wales for his much-anticipated Harley-Davidson Pan America review.




www.adventurebikerider.com





BTW, mine will never set any land speed records…


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugman said:


> I’m a Harley purist as far as “the Harley look” goes, but the V-Rod has its place. I like what they did with it. It’s not the traditional HD look, but that’s okay. I see nothing wrong with trying something a little “off-normal.” Their adventure bike (Pan America) doesn’t fit the mold, either, but by all accounts it’s a good one.


Your bike is definitely Purist through and through!

Funny thing about the V-Rod (so I hear) is that most HD enthusiasts hated it for years, only coming around toward the end of its run about the time it was cancelled.

Wonder if the Pan Am will suffer the same fate???


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugman said:


> Yep. That was the old game for kids…several similar things, then an outlier. They would have to pick which one of the things wasn’t like the others. Even a nursery school kid would pick the Dodge out of this lineup.


Ahh, the good old days.

Today the game is a bit different:










With the correct answer being: 

NONE, NADA, NO DIFFERENCE, and How dare you ask!!!!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Your bike is definitely Purist through and through!
> 
> Funny thing about the V-Rod (so I hear) is that most HD enthusiasts hated it for years, only coming around toward the end of its run about the time it was cancelled.
> 
> Wonder if the Pan Am will suffer the same fate???


I think the V-Rod was such a slap in the face to "the establishment" that there was some real shock...it was just too different to be accepted. The appearance of filling a slot that was more associated with Japanese-made bikes (Yamaha, etc.) was likely a turn-off to many HD folks, too.

It reminded me of the Yamaha VMax (A killer bike for what it was: 2020 Yamaha VMAX Details | Cycle World) - both in looks and in name.The VMax went away just a few years after the V-Rod, so that may say something about the overall market for that type of bike.

From everything I read/hear, the Pan America is the real deal. It ain't exactly cheap, but hopefully it'll be around for a while. I think it's filling a role that doesn't really compete in any way with the traditional Harley, so that may help.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Your bike is definitely Purist through and through!
> 
> Funny thing about the V-Rod (so I hear) is that most HD enthusiasts hated it for years, only coming around toward the end of its run about the time it was cancelled.
> 
> Wonder if the Pan Am will suffer the same fate???


The North Flag of motorcycles.😆


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugman said:


> It reminded me of the Yamaha VMax (A killer bike for what it was: 2020 Yamaha VMAX Details | Cycle World) - both in looks and in name.The VMax went away just a few years after the V-Rod, so that may say something about the overall market for that type of bike.


Another drop dead gorgeous piece of engineering!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I think the new M4 a.k.a. bugs bunny is cool but I find the new yellow color kind of strange. I much prefer the old Austin Yellow (but not because my car is that color).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Ahh, the good old days.
> 
> Today the game is a bit different:
> 
> ...


Erm…isn’t that a man on the left?

The others seem to be erm….women.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Erm…isn’t that a man on the left?
> 
> The others seem to be erm….women.












🤣


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Erm…isn’t that a man on the left?
> 
> The others seem to be erm….women.


I feel like these things used to be simpler


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Still Corum week. Mentioned how the dial changes in color significantly depending on lighting.

Waiting in the car for my mom while she got her first steriod injection today and being cloudy I figured I'd take a few pics.

Indirect lighting:









Direct lighting:









Half and Half:


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Saw this Glycine Combat at Costco and figured I'd share.










No need myself, but seems like a pretty good deal at $300


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

My new opinion on Omega? It's complicated:

Speedmaster Chrono Chime Watches | OMEGA US® (omegawatches.com)










Now that's a flex!

And a spendy one at that.

It's a rattrapante (true split second chrono) and a repeater, but the latter chimes the _chrono's _elapsed time (never been done, AFAIK).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dunno how to post a video. Wanted to play a game of which is the automatic and which is the quartz.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> My new opinion on Omega? It's complicated:
> 
> Speedmaster Chrono Chime Watches | OMEGA US® (omegawatches.com)
> 
> ...


How much is it?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> How much is it?


$0.5M

Several videos…this is the first one I came across (accurate?)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Boutique only, or can I just call Rob?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> My new opinion on Omega? It's complicated:
> 
> Speedmaster Chrono Chime Watches | OMEGA US® (omegawatches.com)
> 
> ...


And the aventurine dial!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugman said:


> $0.5M
> 
> Several videos…this is the first one I came across (accurate?)


17.5 mm thick

fuuuuuuudge. Well, I guess that kind of watch shouldn't be hiding under a shirt cuff anyway, right?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I think the new M4 a.k.a. bugs bunny is cool but I find the new yellow color kind of strange. I much prefer the old Austin Yellow (but not because my car is that color).


The Sao paolo yellow is a bit weird. It looks great in some lights, but almost like p*ss green in others haha. It’s also non-metallic which separates it from Austin yellow.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> My new opinion on Omega? It's complicated:
> 
> Speedmaster Chrono Chime Watches | OMEGA US (omegawatches.com)
> 
> ...


I really like it!  way out of any watch budget I have though.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

My Halloween NATO!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I think the new M4 a.k.a. bugs bunny is cool but I find the new yellow color kind of strange. I much prefer the old Austin Yellow (but not because my car is that color).


SPY in a garage under garage lighting… it’s bright, that’s for sure. 

This person has the same orange bucket seats as me… not sure how it works on a yellow car. Too much clash (versus the contrast with green/orange) 

Next to my IOMG


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> SPY in a garage under garage lighting… it’s bright, that’s for sure.
> 
> This person has the same orange bucket seats as me… not sure how it works on a yellow car. Too much clash (versus the contrast with green/orange)
> 
> Next to my IOMG


I don't know how protective your are of your privacy, but you may want to obscure your license plate...wasn't sure if you are aware it's visible.

BTW, both are beautiful cars, but the green looks much better to me.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugman said:


> I don't know how protective your are of your privacy, but you may want to obscure your license plate...wasn't sure if you are aware it's visible.
> 
> BTW, both are beautiful cars, but the green looks much better to me.


I don’t mind about my license plate. I blurred the other person’s since I don’t know them, but anyone can look at and find my own license plate on the street, so I’ve stopped blurring it out 

And thank you! Green was my choice (although it had to grow on me when the car first came out until I finally realized how “right” the color was)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Erm…isn’t that a man on the left?
> 
> The others seem to be erm….women.


Hard to tell, I don't see any pronouns


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Speaking of performance hypercard, how about 0-62 under 2 secs?








2022 Rimac Nevera Review: A New League Of Hypercar


Check out Rimac Nevera Coupe review: BuzzScore Rating, price details, trims, interior and exterior design, MPG and gas tank capacity, dimensions. Pros and Cons of 2022 Rimac Nevera: photos, video, comparisons, news. Also read our test drive review




carbuzz.com


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

6:04 am and heading to hospital for a fun day of testing. I hope the pretty nurses are on duty today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Speaking of performance hypercard, how about 0-62 under 2 secs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know bro Dick, I am sceptical about this whole EV thingy, I see it the equivalent of the quartz watch era, minus the sustainability. If I put my Nostradamus hat on, I would predict a sad ending to the EVs, huge amounts of losses, even more to get rid of the remains, and a hard restart for the ICE industry. Oh, and a lot of people stuck with unusable EVs still paying for their purchase without the means to replace them with ICE. But that's just me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know bro Dick, I am sceptical about this whole EV thingy, I see it the equivalent of the quartz watch era, minus the sustainability. If I put my Nostradamus hat on, I would predict a sad ending to the EVs, huge amounts of losses, even more to get rid of the remains, and a hard restart for the ICE industry. Oh, and a lot of people stuck with unusable EVs still paying for their purchase without the means to replace them with ICE. But that's just me.


Until they find a way to generate electricity without burning fossil fuels, I think EVs are just more problems than they're worth. 
But hey, we've been talking 0-60 so I thought @Simon would be interested.

Not many things with 4 wheels can pull that off.









The Pininfarina Battista Electric Hypercar Has Ferrari F430 Scuderia DNA


The first Pininfarina Battistas recently arrived in the USA, and to coincide with this momentous occasion, Automobili Pininfarina also announced a new retail partner in Dallas. The dealer in Dallas is the tenth of its kind across the globe, and these spaces exist to provide easy access to...




carbuzz.com


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> 6:04 am and heading to hospital for a fun day of testing. I hope the pretty nurses are on duty today.


Which watch are you wearing to impress the nurses?

And, are you bringing a backup to change into during the day???


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> 6:04 am and heading to hospital for a fun day of testing. I hope the pretty nurses are on duty today.


Godfrey.

10:30 am. Halfway done. No notable nurses yet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is what my dog thinks of EVs.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Gloomy NYC the other night...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The grey bamboo is climbing up the charts...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not gloomy here...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice all-you-can-eat buffet...








I have since been barred... JK.

Thank you, Citi!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Gloomy NYC the other night...
> View attachment 16995986


Wow... perfect for Halloween!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

MoonSwatch pop up at century city mall in LA (10/28-30)!

They didn’t even bring any Neptune models since they are still working out the QC issues, and they were out of Moon and Mercury. 

Went with my nephew who picked up Jupiter and I got the light blue and white (not saying the planet name here! Haha) as a surprise gift for my mom. She has no idea and loves it (although she did say she likes her DJ36 just a bit more) 

No gamesmanship here. They had all the models aside from Neptune and sold out of Mercury and Moon early in the morning.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Well _that _escalated quickly


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> 6:04 am and heading to hospital for a fun day of testing. I hope the pretty nurses are on duty today.





King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> 10:30 am. Halfway done. No notable nurses yet.


Double Godfrey

8:38 pm and all is back to my normal routine. Testing done and then off to lunch around 3:00. Home about 5:15 and just now, at 8:45, pm, waking from a long nap only to essentially repeat next Friday.🙁

Shots between my fingers, 4 spread out 30 to 45 minute rounds of imaging, and no exceptionally pretty girls make for a boring, unpleasant day. Next week, it's nuke dye shots between toes instead of fingers and lower imaging.

BTW, did I mention I got a call from a Rolex AD while at the hospital?!! Picking up a new watch on Monday. Maybe _that_ will repeat next week as well. I can only wish.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 16996496
> 
> 
> Well _that _escalated quickly


Do tell!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Do tell!


Ok, as for the well-being of my favorite forum mates, I'm happy to report that brother @StephenCanale is, for just the third time since 2018, officially _innocent _of having any undue influence on these affairs.

Others, however, may need to consider a little divine intervention, or least _protection_.

[Red faced Mrs. Hayz] "Oh, so the "Watch Priest" put you up to it, huh?"

[PH] "Well you seen hun, pretty sure he's an _actual_ priest, just happens to have great taste in watc..."[felled by left hook to the jaw]

@Simon por favor perdóname, Padre


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I really like it!  way out of any watch budget I have though.


If not for the price, would have been the perfect exit omega.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

"_The only watch a man truly needs_," said the wise man to the joker:











"_But rarely the only one he WANTS_," said the joker to the AD thief __


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

So I'm at our high school for a football game this evening and am conversing with a gentleman I've seen a few times before.

I notice he's wearing a stainless steel watch with bracelet but I'm on his right side so I can' really tell what it is... at least not without being rather obvious.

Then a few minutes on I see the clasp and low and behold, it's the same as I'm wearing... but I'm still unsure of the model.

Finally, I just ask to see what he's wearing and low and behold, we're wearing the EXACT same stainless diver!

Pics or it didn't happen, right?











PS: Turns out he also owns and Omega AT but I don't know if it's the same version as mine. With the ridiculous number of editions and variations, I doubt it.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> So I'm at our high school for a football game this evening and am conversing with a gentleman I've seen a few times before.
> 
> I notice he's wearing a stainless steel watch with bracelet but I'm on his right side so I can' really tell what it is... at least not without being rather obvious.
> 
> ...


So when is he joining OoO?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wait a sec. Our bro Stephen found an Invicta soul mate?!?!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> "_The only watch a man truly needs_," said the wise man to the joker:
> 
> View attachment 16996598
> 
> ...


And the other Tudor? I saw 2 boxes….


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Wait a sec. Our bro Stephen found an Invicta soul mate?!?!?





ithardin said:


> So when is he joining OoO?


Only has 10 or so watches....

He's not ready, yet. 🤣


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

YOOOO BROoO’s!!!!!! Just checking in on the other half. SapMan how you doing brother? Hope all you guys are well. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> YOOOO BROoO’s!!!!!! Just checking in on the other half. SapMan how you doing brother? Hope all you guys are well.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I’m good Bro Al! Thanks for asking! You? How’s the house?


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I’m good Bro Al! Thanks for asking! You? How’s the house?


Soft move in was last weekend meaning beds clothes and necessities. Tomorrow we renting a truck to go grab everything in the storage unit to stock the house. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Still got some finishing touches but the end of this episode is closing.


















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know bro Dick, I am sceptical about this whole EV thingy, I see it the equivalent of the quartz watch era, minus the sustainability. If I put my Nostradamus hat on, I would predict a sad ending to the EVs, huge amounts of losses, even more to get rid of the remains, and a hard restart for the ICE industry. Oh, and a lot of people stuck with unusable EVs still paying for their purchase without the means to replace them with ICE. But that's just me.


Perhaps this is the way to go? 




__





Cars: Hydrogen Electric XP1 Hypercar - Hyperion







www.hyperion.inc





The fact that we're exhausting the Earth's resources and leave a gigantic carbon footprint is real. Problem is the so called "solutions" we have right now, are not.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Still got some finishing touches but the end of this episode is closing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> @Simon *por favor perdóname, Padre*


Perhaps it should be the other way round 

but it was his day off when he recommended it 
seriously good watch
"rejoice with those who rejoice"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AL9C1 said:


> Still got some finishing touches but the end of this episode is closing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> <snip>
> 
> The fact that we're exhausting the Earth's resources and leave a gigantic carbon footprint is real. Problem is the so called "solutions" we have right now, are not.


Well, bro Dick, you can call me sceptic, or even a "science" denier, but, when a teenage girl (Greta) and a computer geek (Gates) are the ones that are the climate experts calling the shots (speaking of shots, Bill is also the "other shots" expert), I have all the reasons to be sceptical.

Back in the 80s, the "experts" were worried about the planet cooling because of the pollution and warned about a nuclear winter hollywood style, with the movies that followed. Now, they are warning us about the heating, and are even wanting to shield the sun (Elon if I am not mistaken, or some other billionaire, was it Gates?).

Heat and cold used to be called weather in the good old days. A hot summer day was simply a hot summer day.

The big ennemy according to the "experts", is CO2, and those self proclaimed climate protectors want to eliminate it. Great, but, didn't they forget something? who or what generates the O2 that we breath? last that I heard, it was plants that generate the O2 in return of the CO2 they absorbed, with the help of ennemy number 2, the sun, that allows photosynthesis; that same sun our benevolant billionaires want to shield.

The "solutions" we have now are solutions to non-existant problems that snake oil salesmen in position of power are trying to sell us, and they are cashing big already throwing billions of tax payers money at each others in their efforts to solve our "problems". What's next? let me guess: "the reduction in CO2 has caused a drastic reduction in O2 production, we need to produce oxygen or we are all going to die?"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, bro Dick, you can call me sceptic, or even a "science" denier, but, when a teenage girl (Greta) and a computer geek (Gates) are the ones that are the climate experts calling the shots (speaking of shots, Bill is also the "other shots" expert), I have all the reasons to be sceptical.
> 
> Back in the 80s, the "experts" were worried about the planet cooling because of the pollution and warned about a nuclear winter hollywood style, with the movies that followed. Now, they are warning us about the heating, and are even wanting to shield the sun (Elon if I am not mistaken, or some other billionaire, was it Gates?).
> 
> ...


Yes I understand how photosynthesis and the relationship of CO2 and O2 works in general, I believe there's a balance somewhere we need to maintain, no? 

And I don't think the cutting down of rainforests, ever increasing use of fossil fuels and the increasing population is exactly helping.

Is it all snake oil? Or are these real problems the snake oil salesmen pushing towards their own agenda? My money is on "a bit of both".


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Yes I understand how photosynthesis and the relationship of CO2 and O2 works in general, I believe there's a balance somewhere we need to maintain, no?
> 
> And I don't think the cutting down of rainforests, ever increasing use of fossil fuels and the increasing population is exactly helping.
> 
> Is it all snake oil? Or are these real problems the snake oil salesmen pushing towards their own agenda? My money is on "a bit of both".


Bro Dick, everybody in the world agree that politicians are liars that are driven only by their personal interest, and yet, they choose to believe them when it comes to the fears those same politicians manage to instil in them. Is pollution a real thing? of course it is, but not in the direction they are pointing at. Everything that we have been using in our modern life is a source of pollution, and the CO2 is the least of them, but, they pick what they can sell the best, or even better, the one they can scare with the best.

The increase of population is not the problem, it's the management and allocation of the resources to those populations that is the problem.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, everybody in the world agree that politicians are liars that are driven only by their personal interest, and yet, they choose to believe them when it comes to the fears those same politicians manage to instil in them. Is pollution a real thing? of course it is, but not in the direction they are pointing at. Everything that we have been using in our modern life is a source of pollution, and the CO2 is the least of them, but, they pick what they can sell the best, or even better, the one they can scare with the best.
> 
> The increase of population is not the problem, it's the management and allocation of the resources to those populations that is the problem.


Hopefully, the human race will finally wake up and somehow find a balance.









With the way things are going, it's a pipe dream...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

AL9C1 said:


> Still got some finishing touches but the end of this episode is closing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... but where's the Watch Gallery?

Good luck with the final move in (I hate moving) but driving massive rental trucks is kinda fun!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps this is the way to go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know what it costs or the overall impact on the market, but wow!

And....

1,000 MI RANGE
2,038 Horsepower
2.25 0-60mph in seconds
221 Top Speed
3-5 Minute Recharge
AWD Drive Train

Unfortunately, I'm sure I can't afford one.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Ahhh, no I sort of get it.....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Don't know what it costs or the overall impact on the market, but wow!
> 
> And....
> 
> ...


Not even sure I'd want one regardless! There are probably easier ways to get killed...😝


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Not even sure I'd want one regardless! There are probably easier ways to get killed...😝


Maybe, but not many cooler ways!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> And the other Tudor? I saw 2 boxes….


Indeed sir, for the wise man _also _said "white on white is hardly the path to easy time-telling."

And on this too, his WISdom is beyond question.

Good call, Padre










I had actually decided to go with the reverse Panda shortly after @Simon last posted his concerns (echoed by others on forum), and I figured it would be another half-year wait at least (I registered interest in the cream dial version in _March_). But there are days when you show up to buy a watch, and days when _another_ watch shows up on the delivery truck and hasn't even been unboxed or put in the system. Yesterday was one such day, x2.

It took a bit of insistence to make sure this one _stayed _off the "books," and to keep the waitlist...well..._waiting_, but as I've mentioned I've built more than enough "goodwill" with this shop over the past year. It also didn't hurt that the "big man" had gone home for the day, leaving a green SA (with a beautiful Mk II Explorer 39) who I'm convinced was my multiverse doppelganger, literally the only one to date who could tell me precisely what caliber (the Breitling B01) and hairspring was in the watch. If this dude wasn't WUS I'd be shocked, honestly. Either way, it was clear he wanted to sell it to me nearly as much as I wanted to buy it, and some days that's all it takes.

Yesterday was one such day


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Indeed sir, for the wise man _also _said "white on white is hardly the path to easy time-telling."
> 
> And on this too, his WISdom is beyond question.
> 
> ...


Oh wow - TWO watches!!!! - now that is something - absolutely wonderful pieces and the reverse panda is the bizzo
congrats indeed - pls apologise to the boss for me -


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sooo... that explains how Tesla is worth a gazillion dollars 🧐


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sooo... that explains how Tesla is worth a gazillion dollars 🧐


Sandwiches to die for!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Knowing this team, *they'll smoke Syracuse*, struggle to beat Navy by a FG, curb stomp Southern Cal, pull a come-from-behind win against Clemson (wishful, yes, but screw it I'm committed), and then summarily get pounced by BC.


@SaMaster14 see what I mean?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16997778


A watch fit for a King?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Stuff from the farmer's market...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Giving the Grey Bamboo a break today.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Good doggy!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Everyone's out on a gorgeous day...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> Still got some finishing touches but the end of this episode is closing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Really nice, rich color choices. Very well done 👍🏼

And: Great effort to stay the course under the circumstances - no doubt. The recovery is the score (A+++).

Best of luck with the completion and final move.

✈✈✈


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

AL9C1 said:


> Still got some finishing touches but the end of this episode is closing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Gideon is ready to cheer on RedBull for a 1-2 finish in Mexico tomorrow!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Knowing this team, they'll smoke Syracuse, struggle to beat Navy by a FG, curb stomp Southern Cal, pull a come-from-behind win against Clemson (wishful, yes, but screw it I'm committed), and then summarily get pounced by BC. #2022IRISH
> 
> p.s. thank god we've still got Bertrand this Saturday. Until he's invariably called for targeting again


One down, four to go. Did you make a parlay bet?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> @SaMaster14 see what I mean?


Nra


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> @SaMaster14 see what I mean?


Yuuup. I’m anticipating a close loss to Clemson and winning the final 3 games. 

I have tickets to SC


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

my FIL’s souvenir from his recent spanish soujorn. he had me fix the deployant.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Still got some finishing touches but the end of this episode is closing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Headed to this on Thhursday!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ithardin said:


> Headed to this on Thhursday!
> View attachment 17002456


May you have a grand time bro


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> Headed to this on Thhursday!
> View attachment 17002456


See if they have the SBGA429.








Really liking it more and more...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Panerol Forte I vaguely remember seeing people call you BS when you mentioned a titanium Rolex.

I wonder where they are now. 🤔









Introducing: Rolex Shatters Water-Resistance Records With Its First Titanium Watch (And We've Got Exclusive Live Pics)


Come with me, 11,000 meters deep.




www.hodinkee.com





























@Simon I think Rolex just released the perfect watch for you! 👍🏻


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> @Panerol Forte I vaguely remember seeing people call you BS when you mentioned a titanium Rolex.
> 
> I wonder where they are now. 🤔
> 
> ...


In fact, I was sure that Rolex won't use titanium since it's not a stable metal, it does oxidize. Rolex then said that they developped a special alloy titanium, but on their website they say it's grade 5 titanium, not an alloy, so, it makes me wonder if Rolex is starting to drift from their established standards.

On the other hand, I find this watch absolutely ridiculous, I can't imagine anyone other than @Simon being able to wear it without looking like a clown.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, I was sure that Rolex won't use titanium since it's not a stable metal, it does oxidize. Rolex then said that they developped a special alloy titanium, but on their website they say it's grade 5 titanium, not an alloy, so, it makes me wonder if Rolex is starting to drift from their established standards.
> 
> On the other hand, I find this watch absolutely ridiculous, I can't imagine anyone other than @Simon being able to wear it without looking like a clown.


On the right wrist I think it looks absolutely gorgeous! Sorta like Rolex's P01!! 😅


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, I was sure that Rolex won't use titanium since it's not a stable metal, it does oxidize. Rolex then said that they developped a special alloy titanium, but on their website they say it's grade 5 titanium, not an alloy, so, it makes me wonder if Rolex is starting to drift from their established standards.
> 
> On the other hand, I find this watch absolutely ridiculous, I can't imagine anyone other than @Simon being able to wear it without looking like a clown.


Well, I think it is an absurdity - but also a technological marvel - interestingly the dimensions width-wise at 50mm are smaller than my 53mm Tuna watches - the weight is lighter than my planet ocean chrono & ploprof - but the thickness is 6mm more than my thickest. I think I could pull it off . If it was £12k & available, I honestly think I'd buy it - just to own the deepest diver ever - but at £20k and we all know only a few will be made and go straight to whales - I doubt most of us will ever even see one through a window.

here's the 53mm/18mm Emperor Tunas - albeit lugless whereas the new challenger will have an added 10cm for lugs?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

In other news, just read that Toyota is delivering new vehicles with one smart key only, with a traditional metal spare key due to chip shortage.





__





Toyota to start giving only 1 smart key for new vehicles sold | The Asahi Shimbun: Breaking News, Japan News and Analysis






www.asahi.com





And the spare key? It's the one that you pull out from the smart key! 










Is this Toyota's way of subtly saying "you're screwed"! 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Well, I think it is an absurdity - but also a technological marvel - interestingly the dimensions width-wise at 50mm are smaller than my 53mm Tuna watches - the weight is lighter than my planet ocean chrono & ploprof - but the thickness is 6mm more than my thickest. I think I could pull it off . If it was £12k, I honestly think I'd buy it - just to own the deepest diver ever - but at £20k and we all know only a few will be made and go straight to whales - I doubt most of us will ever even see one through a window.
> 
> here's the 53mm/17.5mm Emperor Tunas - albeit lugless whereas the new challenger will have an added 10cm for lugs?
> View attachment 17004021
> ...


Father, that photo of you wearing the _*tiny Tuna*_ NEVER gets old!

Not sure about the new ones going to whales though. I mean, unless they have your wrist that's one watch Rolex makes that's very hard to flip, literally.

And with the slow but sure declining of Rolex street prices we're seeing now? I doubt the flippers will be very quick to dip their toes into deep water with this one.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Father, that photo of you wearing the _*tiny Tuna*_ NEVER gets old!
> 
> Not sure about the new ones going to whales though. I mean, unless they have your wrist that's one watch Rolex makes that's very hard to flip, literally.
> 
> And with the slow but sure declining of Rolex street prices we're seeing now? I doubt the flippers will be very quick to dip their toes into deep water with this one.


You may be right

but I suspect few will be made and I expect the serious collectors will be offered them - and they will buy because they can, and not for wearing, but for owning


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> You may be right
> 
> but I suspect few will be made and I expect the serious collectors will be offered them - and they will buy because they can, and not for wearing, but for owning


What do you guys think bro @Panerol Forte and @Sappie66 ? You think you'll get one just to own the first ever titanium Rolex?

You two are the only ones here that fit the description "whales that happen to own a DeepSea".


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey pals, how are your Explorer 114270 experiences? I’m thinking about buying one. Was serviced within the last few years at RSC. I would jump immediately, but have reservations about a ~20 year old watch. Was purchased new in early 2003.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hey pals, how are your Explorer 114270 experiences? I’m thinking about buying one. Was serviced within the last few years at RSC. I would jump immediately, but have reservations about a ~20 year old watch. Was purchased new in early 2003.


Friend of mine has a 114270 (she picked it up a few years back from Japan) and after having it serviced last year by RSC it's running really well. No first hand experience though...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> What do you guys think bro @Panerol Forte and @Sappie66 ? You think you'll get one just to own the first ever titanium Rolex?
> 
> You two are the only ones here that fit the description "whales that happen to own a DeepSea".


Funny you're asking, I asked myself the same question since I can get it as soon as it hits the market, and the answer is no. It's true that I am a collector, but I also have a sense of self awareness, and I don't see the point of getting a watch that I couldn't wear even once.

P.S.: Sappie and I own SD43s, far more wearable then the Deep Sea.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Funny you're asking, I asked myself the same question since I can get it as soon as it hits the market, and the answer is no. It's true that I am a collector, but I also have a sense of self awareness, and I don't see the point of getting a watch that I couldn't wear even once.
> 
> P.S.: Sappie and I own SD43s, far more wearable then the Deep Sea.


Right! I don't know why I always get those two mixed up. SD43 is indeed smaller than the Deepsea.

One more for you father @Simon 😉


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hey pals, how are your Explorer 114270 experiences? I’m thinking about buying one. Was serviced within the last few years at RSC. I would jump immediately, but have reservations about a ~20 year old watch. Was purchased new in early 2003.


An awesome watch and by coincidence (given that my collection now stands just short of two dozen) what I'm wearing today!

Rolex is one of the watches where you really don't have to worry about it getting too old, at least not during a human lifespan.

Personally, I waited until I could find a later Mark II version. Only a few minor changes but it was worth it to me. Off the top of my head I think those are around 2010 or later but it's easy to look up.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Right! I don't know why I always get those two mixed up. SD43 is indeed smaller than the Deepsea.
> 
> One more for you father @Simon 😉


Yes, I owned a DSSD for 8 years as a daily wearer - I think the SD43 better proportioned - almost perfect - I waited for 2 years and when finally offered one, I turned it down - not sure why - vinegar in the soul - by then getting annoyed with the whole AD/grey/flipper thing


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

This ad popped out in my youtube, very funny ad, and a great headlamp for tinkerers... LMAO at 1:06, check it out (not you Simon)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hey pals, how are your Explorer 114270 experiences? I’m thinking about buying one. Was serviced within the last few years at RSC. I would jump immediately, but have reservations about a ~20 year old watch. Was purchased new in early 2003.


Or….or….Cartier Santos medium


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> What do you guys think bro @Panerol Forte and @Sappie66 ? You think you'll get one just to own the first ever titanium Rolex?
> 
> You two are the only ones here that fit the description "whales that happen to own a DeepSea".


hahaha
Not a whale! And I don't have a DeepSea -- have the SD43. The SD43 is close to the max limit of size for me. The 50mm Deepsea Challenge would be unmanageable for me. And I don't like titanium watches. And if I can't wear a watch, I don't want to own it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Or….or….Cartier Santos medium


Or….or….Cartier Santos large?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Or….or….Cartier Santos large?


I am really drawn to the blue. Here’s a pic of when I tried on the Medium. Have to try on the Large. Worried it will be too big.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I am really drawn to the blue. Here’s a pic of when I tried on the Medium. Have to try on the Large. Worried it will be too big.


Won’t be too big. My wrist is 6.5”.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Batman today:


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Fair play?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Fair play?
> 
> View attachment 17004671


Yup... now go post it in the Rolex subforum 😉


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yup... now go post it in the Rolex subforum 😉


😱


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> 😱


You could post it and get banned on TRF in record time


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> You could post it and get banned on TRF in record time


Sadly, there's too much truth to this.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> This ad popped out in my youtube, very funny ad, and a great headlamp for tinkerers... LMAO at 1:06, check it out (not you Simon)


How many did you order? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I am really drawn to the blue. Here’s a pic of when I tried on the Medium. Have to try on the Large. Worried it will be too big.


That medium wears really nice on you. I think the Santos is probably 60/40 dressy/sporty, so a larger size will nudge it towards a more sporty vibe I think, if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That medium wears really nice on you. I think the Santos is probably 60/40 dressy/sporty, so a larger size will nudge it towards a more sporty vibe I think, if that's what you're looking for.


Exactly, hence my inclination towards the sporty.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Well fellas, that lovely new Ranger turned about to be DOA upon first wear. I'm 99% certain the rotor has completely detached from the movement. Rattles worse than a 90s GM car and won't even run w/o a manual wind. Taking it back to the AD this weekend.

First time for everything, of course--every Tudor I've owned to this point has been flawless on wrist and on the bench, but that's now FOUR (on this forum) that have had complete failures.

An a watch that's only been out for four months. 

Wondering if we've got a "Date-wheel Gate" level defect rate in the works?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Well fellas, that lovely new Ranger turned about to be DOA upon first wear. I'm 99% certain the rotor has completely detached from the movement. Rattles worse than a 90s GM car and won't even run w/o a manual wind. Taking it back to the AD this weekend.
> 
> First time for everything, of course--every Tudor I've owned to this point has been flawless on wrist and on the bench, but that's now FOUR (on this forum) that have had complete failures.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt that. Given the MT-5402 has been in use since the BB58 (that's 4 1/2 years ago if I'm not mistaken) I don't think this is a design problem.

More likely assembly line issues in the new Kenissi factory?

Unfortunately that could also mean QC is sleeping  slipping at Tudor...😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I highly doubt that. Given the MT-5402 has been in use since the BB58 (that's 4 1/2 years ago if I'm not mistaken) I don't think this is a design problem.
> 
> More likely assembly line issues in the new Kenissi factory?
> 
> Unfortunately that could also mean QC is sleeping  slipping at Tudor...😅


I have to agree. The manufacture movement was in my North Flag. Ran Great.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> I have to agree. The manufacture movement was in my North Flag. Ran Great.


Actually the North Flag uses the MT-5621, quite different to the movement in the 58. Aside from being larger in size, it has the power reserve indicator.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Actually the North Flag uses the MT-5621, quite different to the movement in the 58. Aside from being larger in size, it has the power reserve indicator.


I see. For some reason, I thought there was only one non-chrono base / ebauche? But yes, the power reserve is a givaway I overlooked.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> I see. For some reason, I thought there was only one non-chrono base / ebauche? But yes, the power reserve is a givaway I overlooked.


If I'm not mistaken the second digit in the nomenclature MT-xxxx refers to the movement size. MT-56xx are larger and MT-54xx are smaller in diameter.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> I highly doubt that. Given the MT-5402 has been in use since the BB58 (that's 4 1/2 years ago if I'm not mistaken) I don't think this is a design problem.
> 
> More likely assembly line issues in the new Kenissi factory?
> 
> Unfortunately that could also mean QC is sleeping  slipping at Tudor...😅


Oh no doubt the MT54xx series is great, just like its older, bigger sibling. There's a gazillion BB58s out there running perfectly, mine included.

Design is great, no doubt, so I was thinking a recent/current production run of the MT-5402, or possibly the batch used in the Rangers, specifically.

I like your teething issues at the new factory theory. Could explain why this typically reliable cal. is having above-average number of problems all the sudden. The Ranger is never going to be a BB58 level hit in the market (apparently availability is quite good worldwide, unlike the FXD, chronos, P39 etc). I can't imagine more than a few dozen of them even floating around here on WUS. So four failures on newly released, not-that-popular watch seems a bit high relative to other models.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> The Ranger is never going to be a BB58 level hit in the market (apparently availability is quite good worldwide, unlike the FXD, chronos, P39 etc)


Quite right! If there's anything I'm interested in the current Tudor lineup it's the FXD. I miss a titanium watch in my little "collection" and if anything there FXD would fill that spot nicely. The P39 is just too small...size-wise it should be perfect for my small wrist but somehow it just felt small.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Morning gents!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Morning gents!


Right back at you and have a great day bro!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Morning gents!


Digging that shirt


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

It's funny how the Rolex lovers/haters feel the urge to complain, being about the watches they can't have, and even that they can't nor wear... that Deepsea Challenge thread is already at eight pages of criticism and complains 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yup... now go post it in the Rolex subforum 😉


He did post it in the Rolex sub forum


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's funny how the Rolex lovers/haters feel the urge to complain, being about the watches they can't have, and even that they can't nor wear... that Deepsea Challenge thread is already at eight pages of criticism and complains


The same people think the Carrera’s engine is in the wrong place.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The same people think the Carrera’s engine is in the wrong place.


Which it is. 

The Cayman's is perfectly located, however


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The same people think the Carrera’s engine is in the wrong place.


Yep, it's WRONG! Why is the engine not at the rear for a 911??? 🤣








Porsche Builds a Mid-Engined 911 RSR for Le Mans and IMSA Competition


Porsche keeps its 911 competitive in GT racing by moving the engine from the rear to the middle. Read the news and see photos at Car and Driver.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Purple Hayz said:


> Which it is.
> 
> The Cayman's is perfectly located, however


I drove a friend’s new Cayman S recently. What a fun drive.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, it's WRONG! Why is the engine not at the rear for a 911???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s okay only if it helps beat Ferrari and Lambo.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

I’m checking out the Santos Large this week, but heart set on the Medium. Slightly ahead of the 114270 given the age.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It’s okay only if it helps beat Ferrari and Lambo.


That it did!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Digging that shirt


Thanks man! Gotta maintain the spark, yet stay well on the good side of the dooshebag line.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanks man! Gotta maintain the spark, yet stay well on the good side of the dooshebag line.


Very thoughtful, but I don't see how any "lines" (of any kind) could apply to that design.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The same people think the Carrera’s engine is in the wrong place.


I thought it was the spare


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I thought it was the spare


Uncle Turbo carries a spare testicle on his wrist. Never know when that might be handy!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Uncle Turbo carries a spare testicle on his wrist. Never know when that might be handy!


🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thinking of buying this from my lady. She complains that it is illegible.








Looks really good on her though.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Thinking of buying this from my lady. She complains that it is illegible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can tell her that you don't mind getting it since time stops when you are with her anyway... she'll gift it to you 😉


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Thinking of buying this from my lady. She complains that it is illegible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will Omega issue a new caseback that says "Tokyo 2021"?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Thinking of buying this from my lady. She complains that it is illegible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the time comes, I #willgroomsmanforawatch


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Wearing the Explorer MK II for the week.

Always forget how much I love this watch until I'm wearing it!










The one weird thing is how small it feels compared to most everything else I own.

Can't even imagine wearing the new 36 mm version, though I am partial to Two Tone.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> That escalated quickly 😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

5+ hour test at the hospital for the second Friday in a row. 🙁


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> 5+ hour test at the hospital for the second Friday in a row. 🙁
> View attachment 17010030


Damn man, it's starting to sound like an alien abduction 😬

I hope the results turn out fine 🙏


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Damn man, it's starting to sound like an alien abduction 😬
> 
> I hope the results turn out fine 🙏


Just a very unique outcome from the stroke 3.5 years ago. I beat all the odds cognatively and mobility wise, but was left with edema and its secondary issues. Also slight vision decline. Slight.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Or...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


>


Never realized the phrase "YOU'RE THE MAN!" has a negative connotation...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Never realized the phrase "YOU'RE THE MAN!" has a negative connotation...


"You da man" I think it positive
"the Man" I think is negative


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Never realized the phrase "YOU'RE THE MAN!" has a negative connotation...





Simon said:


> "You da man" I think it positive
> "the Man" I think is negative


Easy to sometimes forget how much culture and perspective makes so much of a difference in language and communication.

"The Man" generally refers to anyone in power, authority and dominance.

Usually applied collectively to entire groups. Police are The Man. Politicians and bureaucrats are The Man.

Historically just men of course, but as Jack pointed out, "Ms Mullins, she's The Man!" (prescient right?).

While he said it in a way that appeared to refer to her individually, in this context it just means that she's part of the group of people that has power and authority and that is perceived as oppressive as well.

So, if you're in a counter-culture perspective, like Jack in the movie, then his reference assumes a negative imprint.

On the other hand, if you have respect for, or desire to acquire power, authority and dominance, then the term can have a very positive connotation.

The Man can be a great compliment of respect. If you just pulled of a noteworthy and impressive accomplishment (often involving physical prowess, skill and/or testosterone) and someone say's "You're the Man!" then you've just received very high-praise.

In this context, the Man only applies to individuals, and almost always men.

So, in America, Jack could refer to a female such as Ms. Mullins as "The Man" with a negative connotation but 5 minutes later if someone (generally male) does something particularly impressive he could say "You're the Man" and it would be high praise.

The really funny thing is that no one would find it at all odd (or even likely even notice) the same words were used twice in such a short time, by the same person, and in such contradictory manner.

As Simon mentioned, a slight variant of being "da Man" only applies to the complimentary usage.

Our cultural uses of such phrases here are sometimes complex, but at least we don't endlessly "take the piss" or ever ask assistance in lighting our [email protected] so there's that.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Easy to sometimes forget how much culture and perspective makes so much of a difference in language and communication.
> 
> "The Man" generally refers to anyone in power, authority and dominance.
> 
> ...


My English is getting rusty...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> Easy to sometimes forget how much culture and perspective makes so much of a difference in language and communication.
> 
> "The Man" generally refers to anyone in power, authority and dominance.
> 
> ...


very helpful - in fact I didnt know of the phrase "the man" until watching this epic movie 20years ago now???
"stick it to the man-niosis" - hilarious


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Simon said:


> very helpful - in fact I didnt know of the phrase "the man" until watching this epic movie 20years ago now???
> "stick it to the man-niosis" - hilarious





mui.richard said:


> My English is getting rusty...


One of the interesting effects of the Internet (social media and music mostly) is that ALL of our English is getting rusty.

Sure, the younger generation always came up with some new phrases and memes, but nothing like the rate of change today.

I catch a very small part of this due to everyday conversations with my teenage daughter, and am thus only clueless, rather than utterly clueless.

Latest gem: "crossed" which can't even be remotely interpreted through any level of understanding of history, language or even just common sense.

Phrase: "_I didn't want to get crossed_."

Meaning: _I didn't want to get wasted on BOTH alcohol AND weed_."

Seriously, if you have a job, hobby's or anything to do with your spare time _other _than live on SnapChat, Twitter, InstaGram (which they only call Insta) Reddit and TikTok then your English is getting rusty.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

I noticed some Porsche content a while back. Had this visit my EU sometimes office a few weeks back since we have been doing some work on the new RS project.









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> Latest gem: "crossed" which can't even be remotely interpreted through any level of understanding of history, language or even just common sense.
> 
> Phrase: "_I didn't want to get crossed_."
> 
> Meaning: _I didn't want to get wasted on BOTH alcohol AND weed_."


Keep these coming. Always nice to feel less clueless.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

zengineer said:


> I noticed some Porsche content a while back. Had this visit my EU sometimes office a few weeks back since we have been doing some work on the new RS project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you’re making it faster. They have a tendency to run slow….


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hopefully you’re making it faster. They have a tendency to run slow….


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> but at least we don't endlessly "take the piss" or ever ask assistance in lighting our [email protected] so there's that.


Oh sod off, Canale!

Sorry couldn't resist. Watched too much _Top_ _Gear_ back in the day. 

That and I'm kinda feeling an Anglo vibe after seeing that trick new CW today.

I don't know what's stranger, that a Christopher Ward _sonnerie au passage _is now an actual thing, or that I found myself on their website for the first time in...well...ever 

And of course it's already sold out


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Latest gem: "crossed" which can't even be remotely interpreted through any level of understanding of history, language or even just common sense.
> 
> Phrase: "_I didn't want to get crossed_."
> 
> Meaning: _I didn't want to get wasted on BOTH alcohol AND weed_."


Right! I'm officially old and out.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Hopefully you’re making it faster. They have a tendency to run slow….


My job is making it lighter, that can only help.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Oh sod off, Canale!
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist. Watched too much _Top_ _Gear_ back in the day.
> 
> ...


The bel canto is interesting. Piqued my interest fer shure.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Yay? Nay? 
Or am I out of my mind... I really dig the lance hands and the white chapter/rehaut ring though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> The bel canto is interesting. Piqued my interest fer shure.


More interesting is how I got the email notification of it's arrival and moments later it's already sold out.

#artificialscarcity


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> More interesting is how I got the email notification of it's arrival and moments later it's already sold out.
> 
> #artificialscarcity


I didn’t even know. Learned of it from PH’s post.

am hunting for my next chiming watch. Thinking of a breguet. Was about to pounce on one then the USD went berserk.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I didn’t even know. Learned of it from PH’s post.
> 
> am hunting for my next chiming watch. Thinking of a breguet. Was about to pounce on one then the USD went berserk.


Tell me about it. Interest rate in the USA hasn't been this high since 2002 I think.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 17012024
> 
> 
> Yay? Nay?
> Or am I out of my mind... I really dig the lance hands and the white chapter/rehaut ring though.


Not bad looking, but nay for me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 17012024
> 
> 
> Yay? Nay?
> Or am I out of my mind... I really dig the lance hands and the white chapter/rehaut ring though.


60/40 yay. I like clean dial and the way they angled the ends of the indices but otherwise, it looks like the typical integrated bracelet offering you see these days...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Knowing this team, they'll smoke Syracuse, struggle to beat Navy by a FG, curb stomp Southern Cal, *pull a come-from-behind win against Clemson (wishful, yes, but screw it I'm committed)*, and then summarily get pounced by BC. #2022IRISH
> 
> p.s. thank god we've still got Bertrand this Saturday. Until he's invariably called for targeting again


Will find out soon enough


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Will find out soon enough


Go Irish!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Easy to sometimes forget how much culture and perspective makes so much of a difference in language and communication.
> 
> "The Man" generally refers to anyone in power, authority and dominance.
> 
> ...





Simon said:


> very helpful - in fact I didnt know of the phrase "the man" until watching this epic movie 20years ago now???
> "stick it to the man-niosis" - hilarious



Reading this reminded me I have some good news to share.

So only a year into my new gig (Data Science), the field (Biotech), and private industry in general, I got my first promo last week...to _Director. _30K shares/options and cool 40% raise to boot 

It's a small department (only 10 deep), but my first supervisory role and a helluva unexpected turn for a jaded x-academic my firm took a risk in hiring. Suffice it to say it's worked out better than anyone was expecting, myself included. I spent the first 6 months getting over the "imposter syndrome," and though I still feel like a glorified statistician in a room full of engineers/developers some days, I've really settled into the role (serving as interim director since July) and have a great relationship with my team (most of them, anyway). 

But now to the question of the day: Does this make me "da man!" or _the Man_? Bit a both?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 17012024
> 
> 
> Yay? Nay?
> Or am I out of my mind... I really dig the lance hands and the white chapter/rehaut ring though.


WIS answer: Nay. Yes, ur out of your mind
Sporty answer: What the hell is a _corniche_? That ugly Rolls? A dirt road on a mountain? Name me one woman who wants a man with _this _watch?
My answer: Looks good! But adds little to a collection as nice as yours


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Purple Hayz said:


> Reading this reminded me I have some good news to share.
> 
> So only a year into my new gig (Data Science), the field (Biotech), and private industry in general, I got my first promo last week...to _Director. _30K shares/options and cool 40% raise to boot
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS - 
for us, definitely "da man"
but to your employees - perhaps _the man_


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Enjoying my 75yr old Tudor today - if only these old items could speak what stories they could tell


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Reading this reminded me I have some good news to share.
> 
> So only a year into my new gig (Data Science), the field (Biotech), and private industry in general, I got my first promo last week...to _Director. _30K shares/options and cool 40% raise to boot
> 
> ...


You da MAN!

How's that? 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 17012024
> 
> 
> Yay? Nay?
> Or am I out of my mind... I really dig the lance hands and the white chapter/rehaut ring though.


Idk, I feel like there are other watches I’d have first


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Out early this morning!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> But now to the question of the day: Does this make me "da man!" or _the Man_? Bit a both?


Well, as I'm sure you can appreciate, in today's environment we are compelled to say that you are free to choose to identify as both, neither or be "The-Man/da-Man/THE-Man/DA-Man fluid."

Regardless, Congrats!!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Purple Hayz said:


> Reading this reminded me I have some good news to share.
> 
> So only a year into my new gig (Data Science), the field (Biotech), and private industry in general, I got my first promo last week...to _Director. _30K shares/options and cool 40% raise to boot
> 
> ...


HUZZAH and congratulations! Thou art thee mannn!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 17012024
> 
> 
> Yay? Nay?
> Or am I out of my mind... I really dig the lance hands and the white chapter/rehaut ring though.


looks nice, but that’s about it. Your GP is way better!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple Hayz said:


> Reading this reminded me I have some good news to share.
> 
> So only a year into my new gig (Data Science), the field (Biotech), and private industry in general, I got my first promo last week...to _Director. _30K shares/options and cool 40% raise to boot
> 
> ...


A big congrats!!!! I like hearing good news among the Bros!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ND game starting soon!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had one of the best dinners I have ever had in my life a couple nights ago!








































































































































































































































































































































































Okeya Kyujiro Omakase, Vancouver BC. Open only 6 months.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> ND game starting soon!


Liking this start!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Had one of the best dinners I have ever had in my love a couple nights ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exquisite, bro Sapp. If Credor were a restaurant...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Had one of the best dinners I have ever had in my love a couple nights ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks absolutely amazing! And an experience, too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Liking this start!


Let’s goooo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Purple Hayz said:


> Liking this start!


WHAT. A. GAME. !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yuuup. I’m anticipating a close loss to Clemson and winning the final 3 games.


See what I mean, _again_. 

Never "bet" against 'em when they're playing a _good _team, brother Sam.

Or count on an easy win against a lousy one.

So long, formerly undefeated 4th ranked Clemson. 

BEAT NAVY!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

But it wasnt a come from behind victory, PH?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gutsy call by your former coach


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> But it wasnt a come from behind victory, PH?


Of course it was!










Not gonna lie, I always had them winning (I bleed "blue and gold"), but certainly didn't expect a _route _like this.

Best day of college football all year!

Oh and Bama just lost to BK


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Well, bro, if you wanna stretch the definition of “come from behind” to satisfy your parlay bet, am all for it.

i love to come from behind.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What was the spread?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pongster said:


> What was the spread?


Clemson -3.5 was the final line IIRC.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And three more legs in your “bet”.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

It's hard to beat tritium tube lume...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Had one of the best dinners I have ever had in my love a couple nights ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXTRAORDINARY - Exquisite - wow
I see they are all wearing gold ingot engraved - what is this and what does it say? any idea?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> EXTRAORDINARY - Exquisite - wow
> I see they are all wearing gold ingot engraved - what is this and what does it say? any idea?


桶屋久次郎 Okeya Kyujiro - the name of the restaurant.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 17012024
> 
> 
> Yay? Nay?
> Or am I out of my mind... I really dig the lance hands and the white chapter/rehaut ring though.


If nothing else I like the cleanliness of the dial. Very simple, no unnecessary text.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 17012024
> 
> 
> Yay? Nay?
> Or am I out of my mind... I really dig the lance hands and the white chapter/rehaut ring though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> EXTRAORDINARY - Exquisite - wow
> I see they are all wearing gold ingot engraved - what is this and what does it say? any idea?


I never noticed them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Had one of the best dinners I have ever had in my life a couple nights ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks soooo effing AMAZING !!!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Okay, tried this one on:










Nice watch, but.... 16 mm tall?










I don't see how I could wear this without banging the heck out of it, except maybe in an open field.

You guys live in some alternate world with door frames that are ALL commercial 36" wide (even the bathroom) and only drive cars with gull wing doors???


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Some wines last night...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And the perfect "no-calorie" dessert...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

And it was a special bottling of the Hundred Acre...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Found your next watch* Pongster*






Ordering and customization details:


http://kopf.watch/



You're welcome.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Okay, tried this one on:
> 
> View attachment 17015832
> 
> ...


I told ya. On the other hand, it's hard to picture a door jamb that would allow your 14.5mm bronzie to gracefully sneak by, only to Gandalf-to-Balrog that slightly larger PO.

Looks good on you, btw.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Okay, tried this one on:
> 
> View attachment 17015832
> 
> ...


I like mine! So I smash a few door frames.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> I like mine! So I smash a few door frames.


Doesn't replacing door frames destroyed by this white/orange monster get expensive?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Okay, tried this one on:
> 
> View attachment 17015832
> 
> ...





Sappie66 said:


> I like mine! So I smash a few door frames.


If your doors are tight, the watch and door frames are the last thing you need to worry about...

Just saying 🤕


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> If your doors are tight, the watch and for frames are the last thing you need to worry about...
> 
> Just saying 🤕


As a watch guy, I get more irritated by banging my watch on a door frame than my head.

Don't you???


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Found your next watch* Pongster*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the video they referred to it as a "Robot" watch, but on the official website they referred to it as a Skull watch.

Personally the instant I laid eyes on it I thought "Skull". And while the design may not be everyone's cup of tea, it's quite impressive in it's own way.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> I don't see how I could wear this without banging the heck out of it, except maybe in an open field.
> 
> You guys live in some alternate world with door frames that are ALL commercial 36" wide (even the bathroom) and only drive cars with gull wing doors???


Thinking about it now, I could probably live with a PO, because I've gotten into the habit of tucking my aluminum-and-glass Apple Watch behind my back through doorways. (need to salvage its $50 trade-in value!)


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Thinking about it now, I could probably live with a PO, because I've gotten into the habit of tucking my aluminum-and-glass Apple Watch behind my back through doorways.


While I was there, I also tried on the 300m (I think that's what the model is).










I typically avoid skeleton hands like the plague as they make it hard to actually, you know, tell the time!

But this model is TT and the hands have better contrast. Might not matter to those of you with good eyesight, but it makes a big difference for me.

So, while I think the PO is unlikely, this is becoming a possibility... especially since I'm getting no where on the 4-5 Milguass lists where I'm "theoretically" listed.

The tough call here is the between this and the blue dial, which is equally stunning.

Problem is, I already have quite a few blue dials, otherwise it would be an easy call.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> While I was there, I also tried on the 300m (I think that's what the model is).
> 
> View attachment 17017403
> 
> ...


I don't typically like rose / Sedna gold, but it looks good there. If I were to buy one, it would be this one.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

This week's watch...

Big date and Retrograde day


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Better photo of the Maurice Lacroix.... yesterday's photo was a bit fuzzy and meh, but not enough to qualify for Pongsterization:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

At the eye doc for a scan. Returning next week for an exam.

Vision still distorted. Might be getting better or maybe I’m getting used to it. Distance vision still sucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> At the eye doc for a scan. Returning next week for an exam.
> 
> Vision still distorted. Might be getting better or maybe I’m getting used to it. Distance vision still sucks.


 Frustrating.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Now THAT'S incredible!




__





Loading…






gizmodo.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Now THAT'S incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not understanding this.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Not understanding this.


Yeah well that article is interesting but not very well written.

Seems a bit gimmicky to me, but I guess you got to do something extra if you want to get 93 grand out of somebody for a watch.

In a nutshell they send you a monitor you wear on your wrist as though it were a watch but instead of telling the time it tracks all of your arm and wrist movements.

Then when building or prepping your watch for shipment they presumably adjust the positional variances to best match your normal activities.

Like I said more of a gimmick than anything else because there's no guarantee that your movements during their 2-week trial are going to necessarily match your wrist movements a month from now or next spring or next year.

But I'm sure it helps with average timekeeping accuracy a little bit, for example if you keep your watch dial up every night where as I hang a mine on a tree dial facing forward, the data they collect will reflect this and allow them to adjust the positional variances accordingly.

Actually, now that I think about it what you do with your watch overnight is probably the one piece of data that is most useful and it might be what it boils down to and making their adjustments.

In any event, if you want to make the $93,000 watch purchaser feel special then this is at least a way to effect that perception.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Yeah well that article is interesting but not very well written.
> 
> Seems a bit gimmicky to me, but I guess you got to do something extra if you want to get 93 grand out of somebody for a watch.
> 
> ...


If I had $100K to spare on a good joke, I would have bought the watch and a chimpanzy ($7K should do, I guess), straped the watch to the chimp's wrist for two weeks, and sent it back to the factory for fine tuning 😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I heard Submariner is appearing in the new Black Panther movie. I wonder if he will be wearing a Rolex.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Found your next watch* Pongster*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought it for me? Thank you very much. Much appreciated, bro.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Yeah well that article is interesting but not very well written.
> 
> Seems a bit gimmicky to me, but I guess you got to do something extra if you want to get 93 grand out of somebody for a watch.
> 
> ...


No no, I understood that part. Just trying to understand why that would have any value whatsoever.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Bought it for me? Thank you very much. Much appreciated, bro.


I guess Stephen will be handpicking watches for all of us. You happen to be the first.

Can’t wait for mine! Promise I will keep it for at least a week!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> At the eye doc for a scan. Returning next week for an exam.
> 
> Vision still distorted. Might be getting better or maybe I’m getting used to it. Distance vision still sucks.


Best of luck with the exam!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> No no, I understood that part. Just trying to understand why that would have any value whatsoever.


Do selling points need to be actually selling points these days? 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Yeah well that article is interesting but not very well written.
> 
> Seems a bit gimmicky to me, but I guess you got to do something extra if you want to get 93 grand out of somebody for a watch.
> 
> ...


Imagine if this guy bought said watch! I wonder if that whimsical robotic arm is up to snuff...🤣


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Imagine if this guy bought said watch! I wonder if that whimsical robotic arm is up to snuff...🤣
> View attachment 17020995


Best scene in any Marvel movie ever!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Best scene in any Marvel movie ever!


LOL..

Hulk has quite a grip on TruffleHunter. That’s amazing.

👹


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Best scene in any Marvel movie ever!


The equivalent She-Hulk scene would be She-Hulk yelling at a guy for “mansplaining” something to her.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Rodgers seems upset about something...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> The equivalent She-Hulk scene would be She-Hulk yelling at a guy for “mansplaining” something to her.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 17021632


Yep. Such a dumb show.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s very cold this morning!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 17021632


I hope a Rolex doesn’t come out with a smaller green watch, or a green sub with any features that might be considered feminine.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Can’t decide


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can’t decide


Unless you absolutely need a classic dress watch, my vote goes to the Santos. As good as the Tank is, it can look a little "dated"?

The Santos, however, looks good on the bracelet AND has a "contemporary casual" feel on a tan leather strap. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> In the video they referred to it as a "Robot" watch, but on the official website they referred to it as a Skull watch.
> 
> Personally the instant I laid eyes on it I thought "Skull". And while the design may not be everyone's cup of tea, it's quite impressive in it's own way.


This is made by my watchmaker - it is remarkable - I have held n tried one on several times - I cant tell the time easily on it, but it is extraordinary. He made this watch of mine, one of about 5


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> This is made by my watchmaker - it is remarkable - I have held n tried one on several times - I cant tell the time easily on it, but it is extraordinary. He made this watch of mine, one of about 5
> View attachment 17021887


That's a true watch enthusiasts' watch! Somehow it reminds me of a Calatrava.
What about the movement? Is there a see-through caseback?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> That's a true watch enthusiasts' watch! Somehow it reminds me of a Calatrava.
> What about the movement? Is there a see-through caseback?
> 
> View attachment 17021946


Thanks Rich - yeh its a beauty and I love it - German Polosin used pre-bought cases that he refinished, and added sapphire crystals front n back - the movement is just a humble Miyota but he regulated it spot on - the dial is a silver lozenge, hand engraved by a Russian artisan with the letters from Old Church slavonic script - where letters had numerical values. The hands are handmade by German and purpled (blued at a different temperature). It cost under $1000 - is one of just a few - and something very special I think.










https://german242.com/en/edge-series-collection/


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can’t decide


Top for me!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can’t decide


Santos more versatile, like Bro Dick said. So, large Santos is out of the running?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Santos more versatile, like Bro Dick said. So, large Santos is out of the running?


Yeah, tried it on and it fit well enough, but my heart is set on the Medium or the Tank Must XL.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Definitely love this watch.

Retro but cool and unique!

Cooking salmon for my daughter.










Going to miss this one when the weeks over since it will be another couple months before it comes back up in rotation.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> That's a true watch enthusiasts' watch! Somehow it reminds me of a Calatrava.
> What about the movement? Is there a see-through caseback?
> 
> View attachment 17021946


Cool watch.

Would be nice if I could tell the time with it, but that's just me. 🤣


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can’t decide


Sorta like the second one better.

Santos is nice, but the bezel is so overwhelming that the dial seems dwarfed (or is it little-peopled now?)

I know some think the tank is dated, but they're wrong. (JK) It's really a timeless classic.

In 20 years, it will still be a icon... the Santos is the one that actually runs the risk of looking very out of style down the road.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> No no, I understood that part. Just trying to understand why that would have any value whatsoever.


The value is simply the ability to (somewhat) regulate the watch for greater accuracy given the owner's wearing patterns.

Again, using overnight behavior as just one example....

I put mine on the nightstand dial up, you store yours on a winder and someone else puts their watch on a jewelry tree.

These three different scenarios might favor adjusting the timing to favor these overnight positions.

Remember, positional variance is a real thing, so you can adjust the timing to favor the wearing habits of the owner.

That said, this is a trivial benefit, maybe worth $93 bucks as opposed to $93K 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> The value is simply the ability to (somewhat) regulate the watch for greater accuracy given the owner's wearing patterns.
> 
> Again, using overnight behavior as just one example....
> 
> ...


Gotta factor in the robot arm's cost...so perhaps $193? 😉
Seriously though, for $93k I'd be getting a proper tourbillion and not worry about the positional variance.

With change to spare.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Can’t decide


Unless you need a dress watch every day, I'd go with the Santos, which is way more versatile and classic in its own right.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Unless you absolutely need a classic dress watch, my vote goes to the Santos. As good as the Tank is, it can look a little "dated"?
> 
> The Santos, however, looks good on the bracelet AND has a "contemporary casual" feel on a tan leather strap.
> 
> But that's just me.


nra.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> Sorta like the second one better.
> 
> Santos is nice, but the bezel is so overwhelming that the dial seems dwarfed (or is it little-peopled now?)
> 
> ...


I've kept my eye on the Santos since the mid-80s and with their updates every so often, their current models are pretty fresh but yeah, the ones I admired in the 80s do look dated to me...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

25th anniversary dinner 😋
Beef tartare and some greens.

















And the star of the show - 900g of dry-aged goodness!

























With potatoe gratin and mushrooms on the side.

















No meal is complete without dessert 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> 25th anniversary dinner
> Beef tartare and some greens.
> View attachment 17023271
> 
> ...


Nice! Congrats Bro!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice! Congrats Bro!


How'd the eye exam go bro?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> How'd the eye exam go bro?


That was just for a scan. Have the exam a week tomorrow. Thanks for asking bro!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Evening gentlemen!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Huh?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Huh?


Massively stupid like "pregnant people."


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Huh?


Are we sure that's not an old 1970's skit from SNL?

Same question applies to the rest of our lives as well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Are we sure that's not an old 1970's skit from SNL?
> 
> Same question applies to the rest of our lives as well.


If it were a SNL skit, Roseanne Roseannadanna would surely have a piece to speak as well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> If it were a SNL skit, Roseanne Roseannadanna would surely have a piece to speak as well.


Godfrey.

Let's add a visual.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> If it were a SNL skit, Roseanne Roseannadanna would surely have a piece to speak as well.


Won't argue, but feel better with Emily Littella showing up at the end of that news segment with a sincerely spoken:


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Kickstarter launches 11/15. $1554.00


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 17027184
> 
> Kickstarter launches 11/15. $1554.00


Nice! My only request is that they include a small toothbrush for cleaning out the garbage that's gonna get trapped in the bezel...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 17027184
> 
> Kickstarter launches 11/15. $1554.00


I don't do kickstarters and have seen some posts referencing customer service issues with this company, but that does look nice!


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> I don't do kickstarters and have seen some posts referencing customer service issues with this company, but that does look nice!


One of their big claims to fame was Mario Andretti wearing a Yema chronograph back in the mid 1960s. They've been "acquired" often in the past. Seiko bought them in 1988, sold them in 2004. Then they were sold again in 2009.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ithardin said:


> View attachment 17027184
> 
> Kickstarter launches 11/15. $1554.00


Once I realized they were putting that movement into the Wristmaster my "want" for that movement subsided to zero. They look ok-ish in CGI but in real life, not so much.

Notice how there's a finishing line where the case curves downward towards the lugs that's not present in the CGI image?









If they were really gonna sell that for $3k after Kickstarter, the Bel Canto seems like an absolute bargain at just slightly more.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am intrigued enough to try and get a bel canto. But i heard it’s out of stock.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Am intrigued enough to try and get a bel canto. But i heard it’s out of stock.


If you want the Bel Canto for its aesthetics, go for it, but don't be influenced by the claim that the shime is a complication, it's not. In fact, an alarm is more complicated than an hour shime, and even the alarm watches are not considered complicated, nor command a complication premium. Nevertheless, it's a nice looking watch, but not worth the praises of the talking hands 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> If you want the Bel Canto for its aesthetics, go for it, but don't be influenced by the claim that the shime is a complication, it's not. In fact, an alarm is more complicated than an hour shime, and even the alarm watches are not considered complicated, nor command a complication premium. Nevertheless, it's a nice looking watch, but not worth the praises of the talking hands 😉


I think it's a good looking watch. And the fact that the hammer and the chime on/off indicator together with the bridges resembles a little birdie shows that some real effort and thoughts went into the design of the piece.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I think it's a good looking watch. And the fact that the hammer and the chime on/off indicator together with the bridges resembles a little birdie shows that some real effort and thoughts went into the design of the piece.


I absolutely agree, it's definitly a nice looking watch, and worth it value based on the aesthetics rather than on the complication or movement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> If you want the Bel Canto for its aesthetics, go for it, but don't be influenced by the claim that the shime is a complication, it's not. In fact, an alarm is more complicated than an hour shime, and even the alarm watches are not considered complicated, nor command a complication premium. Nevertheless, it's a nice looking watch, but not worth the praises of the talking hands 😉


I actually want another chiming watch. Either a sonnerie. Or an integrated minute repeater. So thanks for the inputs bro. Won’t chase this bel canto as much. Let’s see if CW responds to my waitlist query.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

For 2026, I know what I will get. My exit watch.

for 2023, 2024 and 2025, not yet so clear. Haven’t been lucky so far with pieces on my radar.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Bel Canto wait list…ahh yes I dropped on there as well.

Got a call from Mike who asked me if I had a prior purchase history? And was I interested in buying a load of old shyte watches that no one else wanted…..to increase my chances.

Apparently before he started CW he was a Rolex AD 😂


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> See what I mean, _again_.
> 
> Never "bet" against 'em when they're playing a _good _team, brother Sam.
> 
> ...


GF

ND by 3
I really _should _have bet


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black/orange OEM strap came in for my Racing! Works really well (even though it’s “meant” for the black dial). AD threw in some Seiko golf balls, too!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Late lunch - okonomiyaki


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> GF
> 
> ND by 3
> I really _should _have bet


What? You didnt do that parley bet?  how many more legs to go.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wasnt Bacon a poet also?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Wasnt Bacon a poet also?


Nope, he was a dancer


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bacon was also a lawyer. Not pertinent. Just sayin.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Valentine's day came early bro @Sappie66


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nope, he was a dancer


And nowhere to be seen...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

In-Depth: Getting To The Bottom Of The Omega Ploprof


How the cult classic dive watch went under and then resurfaced decades later.




www.hodinkee.com





Oldie but goodie


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


Now I'm praying for the end of time...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Or….or….Cartier Santos large?


Bro Sappie, question for you. I read a few / handful of posts on WUS about the Cartier quick change system on the bracelet failing due to it not "locking" properly. Have you experienced that or heard of it?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not Sappie but have never experienced that problem.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Bro Sappie, question for you. I read a few / handful of posts on WUS about the Cartier quick change system on the bracelet failing due to it not "locking" properly. Have you experienced that or heard of it?


I haven’t had issues. Yet.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I haven’t had issues. Yet.


Lol yet? So ominous.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not Sappie but have never experienced that problem.


The one thread I saw with the most posts first referenced user error. Then, others chimes in that they would tug to ensure it was locked and it was not. All went to Cartier for service under warranty. All reported that it was the bracelet or strap.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

May I ask what this thread was originally supposed to be about?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Phantom007 said:


> May I ask what this thread was originally supposed to be about?


Your "Opinions on Omega" of course!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Thanks, I think you may have wondered slightly off topic, no?
Not wanting to interrupt or change the topic, but my opinion is that the omega Speedmaster looks best on a brown leather strap.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Phantom007 said:


> Thanks, I think you may have wondered slightly off topic, no?


Well, there was the nearly perpetual "goat phase" no denying that.



Phantom007 said:


> Not wanting to interrupt or change the topic, but my opinion is that the omega Speedmaster looks best on a brown leather strap.


You need not worry about that.

As one of the Oracle's potentials might say:

"Do not try and stay on topic. That's impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth.... "

"There is no topic."


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

StephenCanale said:


> Well, there was the nearly perpetual "goat phase" no denying that.
> 
> 
> You need not worry about that.
> ...


Ummmmm, I guess🤷‍♂️



I have no idea what you're taking about but thanks for your kind words anyway


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Phantom007 said:


> May I ask what this thread was originally supposed to be about?


Welcome to OoO. Stay and post. Dont be a phantom.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

This dial never gets old!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Welcome to OoO. Stay and post. Dont be a phantom.


Thankyou, what does OoO mean?


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Wait, I know, is it Opinions on Omega? or Out of the Ordinary?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Phantom007 said:


> Wait, I know, is it Opinions on Omega? or Out of the Ordinary?


The journey starts here if you dare.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

King_Neptune said:


> The journey starts here if you dare.


Oh, wow, I wish i had the time! looks rather, er, interesting, to say the least.



StephenCanale said:


> Well, there was the nearly perpetual "*goat phase"* no denying that.
> 
> 
> You need not worry about that.
> ...


After browsing i did come across some goats🤣

we need some more










Any recomendations for the best sections of the thread?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ well, recently there was Sapp’s eye treatment


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Pongster said:


> ^ well, recently there was Sapp’s eye treatment


Thanks, but I'll need specific page numbers man.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Phantom007 said:


> Thanks, but I'll need specific page numbers man.


Well, am not good at that. Maybe the bros can provide additional treatment sessions for Sapp. Not sure if he’s out of the woods yet anyway.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> Thanks, but I'll need specific page numbers man.





Pongster said:


> Well, am not good at that. Maybe the bros can provide additional treatment sessions for Sapp. Not sure if he’s out of the woods yet anyway.


Well, in short, Sappie had an eye treatment and the prognosis was that it will take months for him to recup 70% of his eyesight, but thanks to the collective parascientific knowledge of the bros, and their posting of visual stimulating pictures of watches worn by no less visual stimulating bikini wearing models, bro Sappie recuparated 150% of his eyesight within 2 weeks.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, in short, Sappie had an eye treatment and the prognosis was that it will take months for him to recup 70% of his eyesight, but thanks to the collective parascientific knowledge of the bros, and their posting of visual stimulating pictures of watches worn by no less visual stimulating bikini wearing models, bro Sappie recuparated 150% of his eyesight within 2 weeks.


Thanks for the summary, now off to find those pics.

Hope Sappie is doing ok.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Well, am not good at that. Maybe the bros can provide additional treatment sessions for Sapp. Not sure if he’s out of the woods yet anyway.


unfortunately I do need more work.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Phantom007 said:


> Thanks for the summary, now off to find those pics.
> 
> Hope Sappie is doing ok.


I'm managing. Thanks!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Phantom007 said:


> Thanks, but I'll need specific page numbers man.


Quick summary:

Watches are good
Cars are good
Drinks are good


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I love fuel saving rewards programa  I just filled up the car for $17 (.97 cents a gallon).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Well, there was the nearly perpetual "goat phase" no denying that.


Oh wow I forgot that phase...


----------



## Grey Thompson (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks Brad


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MrsBS green-lighted me to get a fancy new car. She even said, "You deserve a nice car". As usual, I'm _waffling_.

We went to kick some tires just for fun this weekend, and I took a spin in a nice, "premium" midsize sedan. AWD, heated-and-cooled seats, great sound system, and all the tricks that go along with the trim level. It's a significant step up in niceness and budget from my Honda hatchback.

The bit that trips me up is, my Honda's just barely getting into "puberty" (5 years old and less than 60k miles), so it's got a hell of a lot of life left. We're also real close to switching at least one car to an EV, though that depends on moving to a house with its own garage rather than our suburban townhome (it'll take a good 50 feet or more of cable to plug in a car). And the new car would be a sedan, not a hatch, and I still carry large shyt from time to time.

But I think it'll still be a while till we're well-situated for an EV, and this new purchase might as well be my last gas car. And it's not like the old days when I was single and needed my car to carry everything, because we've got MrsBS's Honda SUV.

The more I talk about it, the more I want the new car. And still, when I did my morning walk today, I looked at my Civic and thought, man, that's a good little car.

Thoughts? YOLO? Be more Buddhist and take it easy with _wanting_?


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

May I ask what the premium midsize sedan was?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Grey Thompson said:


> Thanks Brad


Welcome to OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS green-lighted me to get a fancy new car. She even said, "You deserve a nice car". As usual, I'm _waffling_.
> 
> We went to kick some tires just for fun this weekend, and I took a spin in a nice, "premium" midsize sedan. AWD, heated-and-cooled seats, great sound system, and all the tricks that go along with the trim level. It's a significant step up in niceness and budget from my Honda hatchback.
> 
> ...


Go for it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Phantom007 said:


> May I ask what the premium midsize sedan was?


This 'un:









Alternate hatchback:









And my current car:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> This 'un:
> View attachment 17033403
> 
> 
> ...


Just do it.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

I've a few that are somewhat out of the ordinary.

As mentioned, the Bulgari Octo Finissimo has many (many) facets to the case.











Corum Admiral Cup has a unique shape as well:











Ebel Tarawa in 18K is a real outlier with a wavr in the case that's duplicated in the crystal:










Hamilton Ventura is my only quartz and in a league of it's own:










My Maurice Lacrox is a common Tonneau (barrel) but usually these are on the thinner/smaller size. This model has quite a large presence with it's Big Date and Retrograde Day:









Everything else in the collection is just round.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> MrsBS green-lighted me to get a fancy new car. She even said, "You deserve a nice car". As usual, I'm _waffling_.
> 
> We went to kick some tires just for fun this weekend, and I took a spin in a nice, "premium" midsize sedan. AWD, heated-and-cooled seats, great sound system, and all the tricks that go along with the trim level. It's a significant step up in niceness and budget from my Honda hatchback.
> 
> ...


Get a 10 year old Jetta. Very zen.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> This 'un:
> View attachment 17033403
> 
> 
> ...


I like the shape of the sedan better but if you absolutely have to have to have the hatchback to carry oversized items that's doable in the silver grey I think. The white? Not so much.

Comparing specs don't tell you much when comparing a mid-level luxury to an entry-level car. Once you start living with them, the better suspension, sound deadening, stiffer chassis and whatnot will start to make themselves more evident down the road, quite literally. Test drove the Civic when I was buying my daughter her first car and even when compared just briefly to the Golf, the difference in those areas were quite significant.

So to quote bro @Sappie66 ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@BarracksSi perhaps it's the lighting or the angle you took those photos, the white actually looks pretty good. 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> This 'un:
> View attachment 17033403
> 
> 
> ...


I say go for it! You still get the Honda bloodline!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Evening gents (photos from earlier)


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Just do it.


That's how I buy new kicks.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

New watch arrived today, I could say I bought it "just for kicks"


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

SaMaster14 said:


> Evening gents (photos from earlier)


What is that food? 🤢

Nice watch tho


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Got lucky earlier wearing this


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Phantom007 said:


> What is that food?
> 
> Nice watch tho


Papardelle with venison ragu and porcini mushrooms. Delicious! (I admit, it does look a bit weird, the noodles being green)


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Phantom007 said:


> Ummmmm, I guess🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're taking about but thanks for your kind words anyway


dont guess - feel


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Got lucky earlier wearing this
> View attachment 17034183


Even by your standards that is one out of focus APRO 🫣😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Phantom007 said:


> View attachment 17034146
> 
> New watch arrived today, I could say I bought it "just for kicks"


If just for kicks, gotta include the kicks!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

No, I was referring to a different type of kicks:
Collins Dictionary; if you say that someone does something for kicks, you mean they do it because they think it will be exciting.

Love you're combo tho. On the topic of colourful shoes








Now I just need a watch to match, Anny recommendations?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Today’s combo:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Phantom007 said:


> No, I was referring to a different type of kicks:
> Collins Dictionary; if you say that someone does something for kicks, you mean they do it because they think it will be exciting.
> 
> Love you're combo tho. On the topic of colourful shoes
> ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> If just for kicks, gotta include the kicks!


Showing off my orange kicks...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


>


Or a Doxa


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Even by your standards that is one out of focus APRO 🫣😂


Was under the influence yesterday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ahh that’s better…..


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Showing off my orange kicks...
> View attachment 17035326


Those are great!!!!! Might have to go on the lookout for these!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Or a Doxa


This is better than my suggestion!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Haven’t been around for a while, so looking through the various things to see on WUS and saw this ad.









I guess nothing keeps you warm like being wrapped in a moose knuckle.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Watch for the week.....










Color scheme seems appropriate for the weather. 😕


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

King_Neptune said:


> Or a Doxa


Mmmm, Doxa does good yellow.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Was under the influence yesterday
> View attachment 17035334


We can tell since the watch photo is in focus and not blurry at all!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Put the RG SeaQ on black rubber. Makes it look more serious!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> We can tell since the watch photo is in focus and not blurry at all!


But I was happier yesterday than today


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Phantom007 said:


> No, I was referring to a different type of kicks:
> Collins Dictionary; if you say that someone does something for kicks, you mean they do it because they think it will be exciting.
> 
> Love you're combo tho. On the topic of colourful shoes
> ...


I suppose this would work too?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

So we're doing shoes now? 😅








Nope, no matching watch here so I guess a matching strap will have to suffice.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> I suppose this would work too?
> View attachment 17036065


OoOh, I like it. It's got a Rolex OP kinda vibe. How much is it?

Also, is that a sorta jubilee bracelet, but a bit different. Not sure I like that.

Shoes it is😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Phantom007 said:


> OoOh, I like it. It's got a Rolex OP kinda vibe. How much is it?
> 
> Also, is that a sorta jubilee bracelet, but a bit different. Not sure I like that.
> 
> Shoes it is😂


About $300 I think.








Hot Take: Citizen NJ0150 — Familiar Looks For Under €300


✓ Meet the Citizen NJ0150 that was only available in Asia until recently ✓ We take a look at the yellow NJ0150-81Z ✓ Retail price: €279 ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> About $300 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fun watch for roughly the same price as a MoonSwatch and you can probably order it on line.

And:

It's made of metal.
Is an Automatic.
With a sapphire crystal
100 m water resistance.
Tough call. 🤣

PS There's a Tiffany Blue version at Vincent Watch too









CITIZEN WATCH AUTOMATIC TSUYOSA NJ0151-88M


DESCRIPTION: Caliber: 8210 Movement: Automatic (est. about 40 hours) Case Material: Stainless Steel Strap Material: Stainless Steel Glass Material: Sapphire Crystal Glass Thickness: 11.7mm Case Size: 40mm Water Resistant: 50m *Online Exclusive*




www.vincentwatch.com.sg


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Nice fun watch for roughly the same price as a MoonSwatch and you can probably order it on line.
> 
> And:
> 
> ...


Bioceramic sounds soooooooo high-tech though...
Plastic? What plastic??? 🤷🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Switched for the evening


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> About $300 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!



StephenCanale said:


> Nice fun watch for roughly the same price as a MoonSwatch and you can probably order it on line.
> 
> And:
> 
> ...


Yes, looks like a deal!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Phantom007 said:


> No, I was referring to a different type of kicks:
> Collins Dictionary; if you say that someone does something for kicks, you mean they do it because they think it will be exciting.
> 
> Love you're combo tho. On the topic of colourful shoes
> ...


I've got a NIB pair of these as my yellow pair.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Morning gents!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

11:11 - make a wish!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

I wish that Rolex was on my wrist😜


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Well folks, what are your OoWaWitD?

(Opinions on Washing a Watch in the Dishwasher)

Actually looking for a bit of traction on this thread... thanks


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Phantom007 said:


> Well folks, what are your OoWaWitD?
> 
> (Opinions on Washing a Watch in the Dishwasher)
> 
> Actually looking for a bit of traction on this thread... thanks


I helped out!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> I helped out!


Thankyou thankyou Sappie!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't know if I helped or not, but I added the thoughts that came to mind.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

King_Neptune said:


> Don't know if I helped or not, but I added the thoughts that came to mind.


Thanks, sounds like you literally spoke your mind there😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> Well folks, what are your OoWaWitD?
> 
> (Opinions on Washing a Watch in the Dishwasher)
> 
> Actually looking for a bit of traction on this thread... thanks


I contributed... funny how some people (the same usually) don't have a reverse gear and keep digging deeper 😂


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> I contributed... funny how some people (the same usually) don't have a reverse gear and keep digging deeper 😂


Thanks! Yep, I'm sure a dishwasher would do *nothing *to *any *swiss watch🙄😄.

Maybe it's because he's an Aussie, stubborn we are😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waiting at the eye doc’s office. Just had dilation drops put in.

Can’t tell if my photo is in focus. Maybe I pulled a Pong there.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I put in an order for these. The top one is for my lady, to go with her full set of Silver Snoopy Speedies.

Is it too much of an obvious douchy flex to put one up in the kitchen?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually I’ll answer my own question: if I like it, and I do, I’ll put it up. Screw em!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> I put in an order for these. The top one is for my lady, to go with her full set of Silver Snoopy Speedies.
> 
> Is it too much of an obvious douchy flex to put one up in the kitchen?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> I put in an order for these. The top one is for my lady, to go with her full set of Silver Snoopy Speedies.
> 
> Is it too much of an obvious douchy flex to put one up in the kitchen?


Where did you order from??

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BestWallClock.com


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Still waiting for the eye doc. Been here 2 hours now. Longest I’ve had to wait so far.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Still waiting for the eye doc. Been here 2 hours now. Longest I’ve had to wait so far.


Maybe he misread the time on his watch?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Maybe he misread the time on his watch?


Or he purchased a demo from his Rolex AD and the time is always 10:10?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Still waiting for the eye doc. Been here 2 hours now. Longest I’ve had to wait so far.


Might as well make good use of the time for some eye exercise before the exam eh bro?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Might as well make good use of the time for some eye exercise before the exam eh bro?


This café has great scenery.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Is it too much of an obvious douchy flex to put one up in the kitchen?


Put one up on the wall for your Zoom calls and see what happens.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Put one up on the wall for your Zoom calls and see what happens.


Might do that! If they have low self-esteem, they’ll feel inferior, which would be their problem.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> I put in an order for these. The top one is for my lady, to go with her full set of Silver Snoopy Speedies.
> 
> Is it too much of an obvious douchy flex to put one up in the kitchen?


Could def see myself getting that Snoopy.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> This café has great scenery.


To each his own; I'd rather head to the beach...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Put one up on the wall for your Zoom calls and see what happens.


I'm all in... just deciding on which model...









ROLEX INSPIRED WALL CLOCK - SUBMARINER - RL−50


B E S T - P R I C E - G U A R A N T E E ✅ F R E E - S H I P P I N G ✅ FAST DELIVERY ✅ D H L - E X P R E S S - Replica Wall Clocks - Rolex and M O R E..




bestwallclock.com















or









WALL CLOCK - SUBMARINER - RL−49


B E S T - P R I C E - G U A R A N T E E ✅ F R E E - S H I P P I N G ✅ FAST DELIVERY ✅ D H L - E X P R E S S - Replica Wall Clocks - Rolex and M O R E..




bestwallclock.com
















Skipping the Omega, likely over-hyped trash like the watches. (OoO alum disregard.. just baiting the outsiders.) 🤣


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Love this Dublin. Works great, smells even better.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Daughter say's the black dial would look better and I'm sure she's right since she has more taste, style and class than I ever will.

Now the only question is whether or not to get a cyclops above the date.

I used to hate them on watches, but that was back when I had decent vision.

Now I love them... but am unsure about one on a wall clock. 









WALL CLOCK - SUBMARINER - RL−49


B E S T - P R I C E - G U A R A N T E E ✅ F R E E - S H I P P I N G ✅ FAST DELIVERY ✅ D H L - E X P R E S S - Replica Wall Clocks - Rolex and M O R E..




bestwallclock.com













Which did you do Sappie, cyclops or no?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Daughter say's the black dial would look better and I'm sure she's right since she has more taste, style and class than I ever will.
> 
> Now the only question is whether or not to get a cyclops above the date.
> 
> ...


The one chance to own a "Submariner" without a cyclops? Why not? 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Bored and hungry at 11 pm, so I started a moderate size batch of beef chili.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> Bored and hungry at 11 pm, so I started a moderate size batch of beef chili.
> View attachment 17042211


Good timing! I just had a huge bowl of chili out of a steel pot of almost exactly that same size.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Good timing! I just had a huge bowl of chili out of a steel pot of almost exactly that same size.


Hits the spot on a 28° f night.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Hit's the spot on a 28° f night.


Wow, that's -2 degrees celcius, in November... your thermometer must be wrong, the world leaders have decreed that the planet has reached an alarming level of heating. Now turn off that heater, you don't want to contribute further to global warming, do you? 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> I'm all in... just deciding on which model...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, we need to see a wrist shot.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Any brothers has experience with KEF's LSX II Active loudspeakers? My daughter is looking to purchase a pair for casual listening. You know, Netflix movies and Spotify that sort of thing.

Personally I have always used my trusty B&W Matrix 801S3s and never had the need to even hear them out so there's that.

Reviews are positive across the board but as most of you are aware how good/reliable reviews can be.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

One of the things I love about listening/watching the Porsche Club of America's Insider podcast is some of the fun tangents that happen. Back during their discussion of Monterrey car week was a spirited discussion over fast food. Much discussion over In-N-out fries not being good/tasty. The story followed that they would get burgers from In-N-Out and then fries from McDonalds...hence the Insider combo!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

New Porsche 718 Boxster will be a fully-electric sports car | Carbuyer


The next generation of Porsche’s baby sports car will be all-electric, sitting alongside the Taycan and Macan EVs




www.carbuyer.co.uk





Seriously? This is a joke, I hope.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Daughter say's the black dial would look better and I'm sure she's right since she has more taste, style and class than I ever will.
> 
> Now the only question is whether or not to get a cyclops above the date.
> 
> ...


I did order the cyclops, but only because the watch from which the clock was modeled had one. No other reason.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> The one chance to own a "Submariner" without a cyclops? Why not?


Then there’s that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> New Porsche 718 Boxster will be a fully-electric sports car | Carbuyer
> 
> 
> The next generation of Porsche’s baby sports car will be all-electric, sitting alongside the Taycan and Macan EVs
> ...


Can’t like that! You better get your Boxster sooner rather than later bro!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Can’t like that! You better get your Boxster sooner rather than later bro!


I'm afraid it's not in the cards at the moment. Fact is I'm in the process of taking over the family business (it's a small businesses, but still needs attention day to day). Father is definitely not getting younger and he's relying on me more and more...granted he's 85 and still in very good health but he's definitely feeling the need to hand over things.

A Porsche is probably the last thing I need right now.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> A Porsche is probably the last thing I need right now.


Wait....
What changed?
When did we start paying attention to "needs" (I think I missed that memo).


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> I did order the cyclops, but only because the watch from which the clock was modeled had one. No other reason.


LOL, the shipping is 47% of the "price" of the clock.

Of course it really isn't, it's just a way to make the already expensive clock seem less expensive by shifting part of the revenue to the shipping.

I might be a sucker for well branded merchandise, but I'm a stickler for avoiding sneaky BS.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Suited up earlier 









And now watching ND vs Boston College


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> LOL, the shipping is 47% of the "price" of the clock.
> 
> Of course it really isn't, it's just a way to make the already expensive clock seem less expensive by shifting part of the revenue to the shipping.
> 
> I might be a sucker for well branded merchandise, but I'm a stickler for avoiding sneaky BS.


I know! But I ordered 3 clocks so the percentage was lower, and compared to other sites, where the shipping was lower, the clocks were commensurately more pricey, so I still came out okay relatively.

A local (to me) shop had Mondaine and Junghans wall clocks of similar size and mechanism, but they wanted $400+ for them.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Trying out a new cigar, Blind Faith, by Alec Bradley.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Suited up earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many more legs to go in PH’s parley bet?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Been a great, great week for me.  all aspects.    need to relax this Sunday. I dont think i can sustain weeks like that every week. Hehe.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> How many more legs to go in PH’s parley bet?


What’s the bet?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> What’s the bet?


Let me look it up


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Knowing this team, they'll smoke Syracuse, struggle to beat Navy by a FG, curb stomp Southern Cal, pull a come-from-behind win against Clemson (wishful, yes, but screw it I'm committed), and then summarily get pounced by BC. #2022IRISH
> 
> p.s. thank god we've still got Bertrand this Saturday. Until he's invariably called for targeting again





Purple Hayz said:


> GF
> 
> ND by 3
> I really _should _have bet


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh. Good thing he didnt bet. Since ND beat BC.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> I know! But I ordered 3 clocks so the percentage was lower, and compared to other sites, where the shipping was lower, the clocks were commensurately more pricey, so I still came out okay relatively.


Crap, you mean I got to buy three of them to have the shipping average out?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Been a great, great week for me.  all aspects.    need to relax this Sunday. I dont think i can sustain weeks like that every week. Hehe.


Cardio and carbo-loading. You’ll be fine. Oh, and a supply of that blue pill.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Crap, you mean I got to buy three of them to have the shipping average out?


Well, pick some up for Xmas gifts.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> New Porsche 718 Boxster will be a fully-electric sports car | Carbuyer
> 
> 
> The next generation of Porsche’s baby sports car will be all-electric, sitting alongside the Taycan and Macan EVs
> ...


It’s where they’re all moving.

In the meantime… what’s the phrase? “Level 4 Susceptible”? Drove this home today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It’s where they’re all moving.
> 
> In the meantime… what’s the phrase? “Level 4 Susceptible”? Drove this home today.
> 
> View attachment 17044196


GF

I mean, I should be able to get accustomed to driving a sedan. Right? I’ve been a Honda hatchback guy for over thirty years. It was harder than I expected to say goodbye to the FK7.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Well, pick some up for Xmas gifts.


Gifts???

You think I know anyone else nerdy enough to want one of these things? 🙂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Gifts???
> 
> You think I know anyone else nerdy enough to want one of these things?


You can go on a crusade. Convert the heathens!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SC is in a close one with UCLA tonight. Next week is shaping up to be a good game!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Woke to this view


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Woke to this view
> View attachment 17046452


Someone say “woke”?


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

You've heard of Elf on a Shelf, get ready for...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Woke to this view
> View attachment 17046452


Hope you recall boarding the plane, otherwise that could be a very jarring sight first thing out of slumber!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Woke to this view
> View attachment 17046452


Beautiful, wruw?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Gifts???
> 
> You think I know anyone else nerdy enough to want one of these things? 🙂


Buy* a bunch, send one to each of the OoO brothers. Problem solved.

*Darn autocorrect...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Phantom007 said:


> Beautiful, wruw?


Our former president’s hometown


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ooops. I thought you asked wru.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Haven't really read anything about these guys but their work looks amazing! Now these are what I'd call real watchmakers!



https://instagram.com/junge.uhrmacher?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=



And what kind of watch do you think a watchmaker wears?









Wait, what, A homage? 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> New Porsche 718 Boxster will be a fully-electric sports car | Carbuyer
> 
> 
> The next generation of Porsche’s baby sports car will be all-electric, sitting alongside the Taycan and Macan EVs
> ...


Note a joke, they have been investing billions pushing EVs and trying to phase out ICE (for whatever reason). Good luck to those that will replace their ICE with an EV, they won't be able to repurchase an ICE when their car will be useless with empty batteries; the savings they are making now through incentives and cheap charging will cost them their mobility in the near future. As I always say, there is no such thing as a free lunch, you'll have to pay for it one way or another.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Note a joke, they have been investing billions pushing EVs and trying to phase out ICE (for whatever reason). Good luck to those that will replace their ICE with an EV, they won't be able to repurchase an ICE when their car will be useless with empty batteries; the savings they are making now through incentives and cheap charging will cost them their mobility in the near future. As I always say, there is no such thing as a free lunch, you'll have to pay for it one way or another.


You don't even have to go that far down the road to dead batteries, in a city like Hong Kong EVs just don't make ANY sense - the infrastructure for charging spots is simply not there, not even close to being enough and so darn expensive to boot.

For public transportations EVs is perhaps the way to go. For personal use? It's a joke.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

View on way back


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Car owners - what wax do you use for your car? I have some toddler finger prints on black metallic Audi paint. After two washes and a wax some of the stubborn smudges remain. I used some type of Turtle Wax spray. Should I move to an actual solid wax? Should I try waxing counter clockwise?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> You don't even have to go that far down the road to dead batteries, in a city like Hong Kong EVs just don't make ANY sense - the infrastructure for charging spots is simply not there, not even close to being enough and so darn expensive to boot.
> 
> For public transportations EVs is perhaps the way to go. For personal use? It's a joke.


Big gov't will keep stalling on infrstructure spending while pushing EV's. We wil approach the X deadline to stop selling ICE vehicles. Then, we will punt that deadline 5-7 years. Cycle repeats.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Car owners - what wax do you use for your car? I have some toddler finger prints on black metallic Audi paint. After two washes and a wax some of the stubborn smudges remain. I used some type of Turtle Wax spray. Should I move to an actual solid wax? Should I try waxing counter clockwise?


Lol @ “waxing counter clockwise”

Back when I used to wax monthly (my car, that is), I carried in the car a bottle of Meguiar’s Quik Detailer and a microfiber rag. The wax itself was plain carnauba wax, probably by Turtle Wax. I also used an orbital buffer to apply and remove it just to save time.

This time around, the dealer talked me into a ceramic coating, so I don’t have any fresh advice that you can’t also find via any online search. I learned today that you can buy ceramic detailer spray, so I’ll go look for that later.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Lol @ “waxing counter clockwise”
> 
> Back when I used to wax monthly (my car, that is), I carried in the car a bottle of Meguiar’s Quik Detailer and a microfiber rag. The wax itself was plain carnauba wax, probably by Turtle Wax. I also used an orbital buffer to apply and remove it just to save time.
> 
> This time around, the dealer talked me into a ceramic coating, so I don’t have any fresh advice that you can’t also find via any online search. I learned today that you can buy ceramic detailer spray, so I’ll go look for that later.


Thanks! Yeah, I wasn't sure if specifically buying carnauba wax would help or if it was marketing. Might have to try that. 

Here is what I bought - ICE SPRAY WAX 20 FL OZ. It does a nice job on the rest of the car, and half of the lighter touch smudges came out. It's the stubborn ones that I didn't get too quickly enough that remain.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Fwiw, I've found that certain waxes give better results on certain colors.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Car owners - what wax do you use for your car? I have some toddler finger prints on black metallic Audi paint. After two washes and a wax some of the stubborn smudges remain. I used some type of Turtle Wax spray. Should I move to an actual solid wax? Should I try waxing counter clockwise?


Carnauba wax usually works really well, but it's only wax so that's normally the last step to bring out the shine. If you want to remove smudges or something stubborn a clay bar is best without resorting to compounds.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Carnauba wax usually works really well, but it's only wax so that's normally the last step to bring out the shine. If you want to remove smudges or something stubborn a clay bar is best without resorting to compounds.


Ahh, I'm liking what I see for clay bars. Will buy one and try in a discrete area. Thanks!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Ahh, I'm liking what I see for clay bars. Will buy one and try in a discrete area. Thanks!


Sure bro


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

114270 no b/p. Would you do it?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> 114270 no b/p. Would you do it?


I say wait.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I watched this video that made me LMAO, but then I stopped laughing when I realised that this is how science is conducted nowadays 🤨


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I say wait.


Not sold on Cartier, so I’m looking around. Explorer 1 and 16234 Datejust.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> I watched this video that made me LMAO, but then I stopped laughing when I realised that this is how science is conducted nowadays 🤨


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I’m really liking this combo! Better than the pairing with the OEM brown leather strap. This is technically the OEM strap that comes with the black dial, but I think it fits just as well on the silver dial!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

This weeks wear!










Still can't believe they originally sold this with a plain brown strap, but love the look with burgundy.

It's my only 2 Hander, so it takes me an hour or two to adjust!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

^ what patience bro  assuming it’s true


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> ^ what patience bro  assuming it’s true


I should clarify it doesn't take any time to set the watch it just takes a while to get used to not having a second hand LOL


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> I should clarify it doesn't take any time to set the watch it just takes a while to get used to not having a second hand LOL


In other words you're saying you have to adjust yourself to the watch....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Soooo, I found a new perk at my job today. The company actually awards "perk points" that can be exchanged for a whole slew of merchandise. Books, audio/visual...and watches. In my 6 months I have earned/won 30 perk points (10 for attending a certain zoom mtg and 20 today for winning a trivia contest). While searching the perk point catalog I found a Longines Master Moonphase (1550 pts), and an Omega Speedmaster for 3000 pts. I'm 1% of the way there!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ithardin said:


> Soooo, I found a new perk at my job today. The company actually awards "perk points" that can be exchanged for a whole slew of merchandise. Books, audio/visual...and watches. In my 6 months I have earned/won 30 perk points (10 for attending a certain zoom mtg and 20 today for winning a trivia contest). While searching the perk point catalog I found a Longines Master Moonphase (1550 pts), and an Omega Speedmaster for 3000 pts. I'm 1% of the way there!


Go bro! You are on your way!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Go bro! You are on your way!


GF

Great that they have watches worth aiming for!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

My watch collecting desire is shrinking. Now that the 'grail' sports Rolex is nearing fruition--waiting on a link for proper fitment--the urge is going away. Paring down to my ideal 5 watch collection is making more sense than it ever has before. Weird feeling.

The sig line changes have already begun.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Soooo, I found a new perk at my job today. The company actually awards "perk points" that can be exchanged for a whole slew of merchandise. Books, audio/visual...and watches. In my 6 months I have earned/won 30 perk points (10 for attending a certain zoom mtg and 20 today for winning a trivia contest). While searching the perk point catalog I found a Longines Master Moonphase (1550 pts), and an Omega Speedmaster for 3000 pts. I'm 1% of the way there!


Well, here's an idea for you: tell your colleagues that you are willing to purchase their perk points for 50 cents a point, and that Speedmaster will be yours for 1500$. Don't thank me, just enjoy the watch 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

dan360 said:


> My watch collecting desire is shrinking. Now that the 'grail' sports Rolex is nearing fruition--waiting on a link for proper fitment--the urge is going away. *Paring down to my ideal 5 watch collection is making more sense than it ever has before*. Weird feeling.
> 
> The sig line changes have already begun.


Very wise, nobody really needs more than five Rolexes, beside Pong, of course.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Very wise, nobody really needs more than five Rolexes, beside Pong, of course.


Hahaha 🤣
To be honest I'm not even sure if I needed 5 watches anymore, let alone 5 Rolexes!
Lately I find myself mostly wearing the Explorer II, the Laureato and the Ranger, others have been living in the winder mostly.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> The Bel Canto wait list…ahh yes I dropped on there as well.
> 
> Got a call from Mike who asked me if I had a prior purchase history? And was I interested in buying a load of old shyte watches that no one else wanted…..to increase my chances.
> 
> Apparently before he started CW he was a Rolex AD 😂


They will make more. For 2023. But I suppose at a price increase. In other colors. And with a deposit. Hmmmm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Very wise, nobody really needs more than five Rolexes, beside Pong, of course.


Am still waiting for the RM as legal fees


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> They will make more. For 2023. But I suppose at a price increase. In other colors. And with a deposit. Hmmmm.


Well they never mentioned a price rise 🤔

But as they flew out the door maybe.

Colours, well they’ve done blue and green so black or white?

We‘ll see.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well they never mentioned a price rise 🤔
> 
> But as they flew out the door maybe.
> 
> ...


Got an email saying possible price increase unless my comprehension is shot. Hehe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Got an email saying possible price increase unless my comprehension is shot. Hehe.


That’s just your one then…mines staying the same 😂


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone see @mav lately?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Anyone see @mav lately?
> View attachment 17051524


I have seen some of his stories/posts on instagram, but not on WUS


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Read a joke somewhere the other day.

Mary: "Susan, how many times do you sleep with your husband in a week?"

Susan: "about 2~3 times a week. How about you Mary?"

Mary: "hmm...only about once a week...if that! He always says he's busy..."

Susan: "seriously? I would have thought you'd do it more often with Gregory! You guys seem to be so intimate all the time!"

Mary: "oh no, Gregory and I do it all the time, at least 4 times a week! I thought we're still talking about your husband..."


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, here's an idea for you: tell your colleagues that you are willing to purchase their perk points for 50 cents a point, and that Speedmaster will be yours for 1500$. Don't thank me, just enjoy the watch 😉


I will definitely have to find out if perk points are transferrable  MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey, @mui.richard. Your info over in the thread about the straps cost me $162! That said, it's not a bad thing. Wolbrook's running a deal on some of their watches, one of which is this one:









Along with the watch, they're throwing in a free strap. One of the options is the tropic-style strap I was going to buy, anyway. The tropic strap, alone, is $57. There's a $15 shipping cost with it...so $72. The $162 gets you the watch, the nylon strap, the tropic-style strap, and free shipping, so essentially that's an extra $90 for the watch in the picture (not mine, BTW). I don't need the watch, and probably won't wear it, but I have to buy my nephew something for Christmas - at least I did have to, but not anymore.

Thanks for the Wolbrook tip!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Hey, @mui.richard. Your info over in the thread about the straps cost me $162! That said, it's not a bad thing. Wolbrook's running a deal on some of their watches, one of which is this one:
> View attachment 17052522
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing costing you $162 made you happy 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Enjoying a day out with my mother.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Enjoying a day out with my mother.
> View attachment 17053135


Bro Dick, the more you post pictures of your GP, the more I like it; maybe it's time for me to get one


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, the more you post pictures of your GP, the more I like it; maybe it's time for me to get one


About damn time! 😁


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Came across @Pongster 's wardrobe on IG today...😅


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Came across @Pongster 's wardrobe on IG today...😅
> View attachment 17053879


I think that's the one he has in his summer cabin...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Came across @Pongster 's wardrobe on IG today...😅
> View attachment 17053879


Well, parts of it anyway.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think that's the one he has in his summer cabin...


Yes, and that obviously does not include the ones in watch-boxes scattered randomly around the house.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Yes, and that obviously does not include the ones in watch-boxes scattered randomly around the house.


And I may add that this was before he even started getting seriously into watch collecting.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Communing with a Joya de Nicaragua Gran Toro:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanksgiving watch choice


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone ever work with Ponycar350 to buy something?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Came across @Pongster 's wardrobe on IG today...
> View attachment 17053879


Wow. Is that real?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Wow. Is that real?


Nah, just for laughs 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

MB&F M.A.D.1. Miyota 821A based movement, MSRP at $2,900. Dare I say it's definitely a watch nerd's timepiece.

















Sadly, it's trading at over 3x on Chrono 24.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> MB&F M.A.D.1. Miyota 821A based movement, MSRP at $2,900. Dare I say it's definitely a watch nerd's timepiece.
> View attachment 17055342
> 
> View attachment 17055341
> ...


#godfrey
This is soooooooo COOL!








M.A.D.Editions on Instagram: "Red M.A.D.ness 🔴 With in the background the magnificent sculpture "Sea Urchin" by Lluis Carulla Ruiz in the Geneva M.A.D. Gallery. #mbandf #mad1 #madeditions #mad1red #madgallery"


M.A.D.Editions shared a post on Instagram: "Red M.A.D.ness 🔴 With in the background the magnificent sculpture "Sea Urchin" by Lluis Carulla Ruiz in the Geneva M.A.D. Gallery. #mbandf #mad1 #madeditions #mad1red #madgallery". Follow their account to see 47 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> This is soooooooo COOL!
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand what I'm looking at, but signed up to be entered in the next purchasing lottery anyway. 🤣


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Is Rolex to Tudor the same as Porsche to VW?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Is Rolex to Tudor the same as Porsche to VW?


Don't know, how about posting it as a thread in the Rolex/Tudor subforum? in fact I DARE you to do so 😈


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't know, how about posting it as a thread in the Rolex/Tudor subforum? in fact I DARE you to do so 😈


Challenge accepted.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

ithardin said:


> Is Rolex to Tudor the same as Porsche to VW?


Godfrey

Its a thought that hit me. Realistically I don't know if I'll ever be in a position to own a Daytona. So I've thought long & hard about placeholders that wouldn't leave me unsatisfied if it never happens. PH1 is my Seiko Speedtimer Solar. PH2 is either a Hamilton Intramatic Chrono or the Tissot PRX Chrono. PH3 is the Tudor Black Bay Chrono. My local watch store just contacted me and said they have a SS Tudor BB Chrono that's mine if I want it. Its a year or more ahead of my PH schedule, so I've been feeling a little bummed out because I had to pass.

At the same time I have always loved Porsche & VW. I've had 5 VWs over the years. But I've always wanted a Porsche. Recently I even joined the Porsche Club of America as a "test drive member," a non-Porsche owning member. As I've searched/shopped/looked I've come to the realization that for the near future-Porsche is out of my price range. At the same time I've met some local air-cooled VW guys and had a lot of fun rediscovering the brand. I've never had an air-cooled VW, but just like the Rolex/Tudor dichotomy in my life, I am finding a lot of similarities with the Porsche/VW conundrum.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

ithardin said:


> <snip>
> 
> At the same time I have always loved Porsche & VW. I've had 5 VWs over the years. But I've always wanted a Porsche. Recently I even joined the Porsche Club of America as a "test drive member," a non-Porsche owning member. *As I've searched/shopped/looked I've come to the realization that for the near future-Porsche is out of my price range*. At the same time I've met some local air-cooled VW guys and had a lot of fun rediscovering the brand. I've never had an air-cooled VW, but just like the Rolex/Tudor dichotomy in my life, I am finding a lot of similarities with the Porsche/VW conundrum.


Sure if you searched for air cooled, the good ones are highly priced, but if you look for a water cooled, you can find very good cars that fit every budget.

Now, therein lies the paradox, we live in an age where old means classic, and classic means more valuable, just because some some people (the sellers, of course) promoted the concept. A Porsche is not a Ferrari, there is a large variety of Ferrari models that coexisted through the years, and no two are similar, some are more desirable than others, for different reasons, and according to the various preferences of the fans.

Porsche, on the other hand, has a single leading model on which the whole success is based, the 911, and that's since 1963. It's the same car that kept evolving and getting better, which means that a 1970 911 S is an outdated piece of junk when compared with a 1980 911 SC, which in turn is a piece of junk when compared with a 1990 911 C2 or C4, and so on. The thing that defies my imagination is how on earth can someone consider paying two, three or four times the price of a modern 911 to drive a old 911. Nostalgia of the air cooled? what nostalgia, people that had them (I am one of them) dumped them for peanuts long time ago, and never looked back. Yes, they were fun back in their time, but by today's standards, they are nothing more than relics.

So, IT, my advice to you, coming from a guy with a passion for cars, get a modern water cooled 911, one that fits your budget, even if it needs some TLC, and enjoy it NOW.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

ithardin said:


> Its a thought that hit me. Realistically I don't know if I'll ever be in a position to own a Daytona. So I've thought long & hard about placeholders that wouldn't leave me unsatisfied if it never happens. PH1 is my Seiko Speedtimer Solar. PH2 is either a Hamilton Intramatic Chrono or the Tissot PRX Chrono. PH3 is the Tudor Black Bay Chrono. My local watch store just contacted me and said they have a SS Tudor BB Chrono that's mine if I want it.  Its a year or more ahead of my PH schedule, so I've been feeling a little bummed out because I had to pass.


Pardon the sermon that follows, but.....

My philosophy is not to worry a lick about what I do not have. It takes reminding, but it's a skill that can be built and honed to be quite sharp.

Most of the time it's only the apparent lack of attainability that really drives these desires.

I do love the watches I have, Rolex included, but I honestly believe the Daytona Desire for many is driven more by desire and apparent scarcity than by anything else. Tired on a few recently, and honestly thought.... meh.

Buy what you can and will enjoy it now. Ignore the smoke and mirrors and influences that surround us at all times, and from all directions.

IF the Daytona really is your grail, so be it. But don't lust after it. When the time is right it will be there for you.

To slightly misquote the eternal wisdom of Doritos.... "They'll make more."

In the meantime, measure yourself and be absolutely sure that it's not FOMO and false imagery that steers the ship, but instead your true and honest appreciation.

When the time comes, you'll be ready, but don't whisper "my precious" between now and when that future day arrives.

Can I get an amen???


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Amen


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So as expected, this week was not as breathtaking as last week. Still smiling from last week though. 

PS: was able to add to the stash this week though


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Pardon the sermon that follows, but.....
> 
> My philosophy is not to worry a lick about what I do not have. It takes reminding, but it's a skill that can be built and honed to be quite sharp.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> *Tired* on a few recently, and honestly thought.... meh.


Freudian slip


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sure if you searched for air cooled, the good ones are highly priced, but if you look for a water cooled, you can find very good cars that fit every budget.
> 
> Now, therein lies the paradox, we live in an age where old means classic, and classic means more valuable, just because some some people (the sellers, of course) promoted the concept. A Porsche is not a Ferrari, there is a large variety of Ferrari models that coexisted through the years, and no two are similar, some are more desirable than others, for different reasons, and according to the various preferences of the fans.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine only got a Porsche to score himself some chicks.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My wife retaking up golf. So accompanied her to the driving range in this.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The safe with my Rolex pieces actually malfunctioned. So I have had access to only this one Rolex for weeks.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Maybe I should hire a cat burglar to open my safe


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Maybe I should hire a cat burglar to open my safe


Catwoman better.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Catwoman better.
> View attachment 17056686


Right on bro. And she can burgle other stuff as well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Maybe I should hire a cat burglar to open my safe


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


>


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Right on bro. And she can burgle other stuff as well.


In that case, may I propose...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

For the last two weeks, the only companion on a rehabilitation stay, he takes 3 baths every day, including one half-hour in the pool.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Came across @Pongster 's wardrobe on IG today...
> View attachment 17053879


That's spending money just for the sake of spending money. Even if those watches on winders hold 2-4 seconds/day they are several minutes off by the time they come up again in the rotation. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

After about two weeks in captivity, my other Rolex pieces finally free.









maybe the cat burglar helped.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> For the last two weeks, the only companion on a rehabilitation stay, he takes 3 baths every day, including one half-hour in the pool.


What happened bro? Get well soon!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> For the last two weeks, the only companion on a rehabilitation stay, he takes 3 baths every day, including one half-hour in the pool.


Get well soon bro.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> What happened bro? Get well soon!





mui.richard said:


> Get well soon bro.


In August I was with my family in Crete, I did a lot of cool things, but also stupid ones.  I jumped headfirst into the pool from the turret twice and my spine couldn't stand it. Three days after the jump I got severe pain in the area of the spine, and then a complete contraction of the quadriceps muscle of the thigh. I ended up giving injections and returning home in a wheelchair. After visiting a Polish hospital, I was given the right dose of painkillers and antispasmodics, and then I had an MRI done. It turned out that the fibrous ring between the 3rd and 4th vertebrae was torn, and the nucleus pulposus (a kind of jelly) poured into the spinal cord, blocking the two nerves responsible for the functioning of the right leg. 4 weeks later, I underwent an operation (or rather a procedure) to denervate this section of the spine in the hospital - they gave me 15 cm needles into the spinal cord with strong steroids that were supposed to dissolve this gararetta in the spinal cord and unblock the nerve. The right thigh went down 7 cm as a result of the loss of the muscle - the nerves did not see it and did not give an appropriate impulse. Now I am on a 3 week general rehabilitation where they are trying to rebuild my muscles and strengthen my spine and lumbar section. I still can't feel the part of my leg around the knee, but the muscle has started to work properly and I can tighten it. Electrostimulation, massages, a gym on blocks, a water bed and a swimming pool (a total of 2 and a half hours of classes) are slowly bringing me back to health. take care brothers and remember - health is the most important thing! And one more thing, at a certain age there is nothing to show off in front of younger people...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> In August I was with my family in Crete, I did a lot of cool things, but also stupid ones.  I jumped headfirst into the pool from the turret twice and my spine couldn't stand it. Three days after the jump I got severe pain in the area of the spine, and then a complete contraction of the quadriceps muscle of the thigh. I ended up giving injections and returning home in a wheelchair. After visiting a Polish hospital, I was given the right dose of painkillers and antispasmodics, and then I had an MRI done. It turned out that the fibrous ring between the 3rd and 4th vertebrae was torn, and the nucleus pulposus (a kind of jelly) poured into the spinal cord, blocking the two nerves responsible for the functioning of the right leg. 4 weeks later, I underwent an operation (or rather a procedure) to denervate this section of the spine in the hospital - they gave me 15 cm needles into the spinal cord with strong steroids that were supposed to dissolve this gararetta in the spinal cord and unblock the nerve. The right thigh went down 7 cm as a result of the loss of the muscle - the nerves did not see it and did not give an appropriate impulse. Now I am on a 3 week general rehabilitation where they are trying to rebuild my muscles and strengthen my spine and lumbar section. I still can't feel the part of my leg around the knee, but the muscle has started to work properly and I can tighten it. Electrostimulation, massages, a gym on blocks, a water bed and a swimming pool (a total of 2 and a half hours of classes) are slowly bringing me back to health. take care brothers and remember - health is the most important thing! And one more thing, at a certain age there is nothing to show off in front of younger people...


Damn, that's a lot to deal with 

I wish you a speedy recovery, hoping that you regain your full strengh as soon as possible.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> In August I was with my family in Crete, I did a lot of cool things, but also stupid ones.  I jumped headfirst into the pool from the turret twice and my spine couldn't stand it. Three days after the jump I got severe pain in the area of the spine, and then a complete contraction of the quadriceps muscle of the thigh. I ended up giving injections and returning home in a wheelchair. After visiting a Polish hospital, I was given the right dose of painkillers and antispasmodics, and then I had an MRI done. It turned out that the fibrous ring between the 3rd and 4th vertebrae was torn, and the nucleus pulposus (a kind of jelly) poured into the spinal cord, blocking the two nerves responsible for the functioning of the right leg. 4 weeks later, I underwent an operation (or rather a procedure) to denervate this section of the spine in the hospital - they gave me 15 cm needles into the spinal cord with strong steroids that were supposed to dissolve this gararetta in the spinal cord and unblock the nerve. The right thigh went down 7 cm as a result of the loss of the muscle - the nerves did not see it and did not give an appropriate impulse. Now I am on a 3 week general rehabilitation where they are trying to rebuild my muscles and strengthen my spine and lumbar section. I still can't feel the part of my leg around the knee, but the muscle has started to work properly and I can tighten it. Electrostimulation, massages, a gym on blocks, a water bed and a swimming pool (a total of 2 and a half hours of classes) are slowly bringing me back to health. take care brothers and remember - health is the most important thing! And one more thing, at a certain age there is nothing to show off in front of younger people...


Wow brother. Well know your OoO brethren are pulling for you and wish you a 100% recovery!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Damn, that's a lot to deal with
> 
> I wish you a speedy recovery, hoping that you regain your full strengh as soon as possible.


Godfrey

P.S.: You deserve a new Rolex for all the suffering you went through.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Catwoman better.
> View attachment 17056686


Major  for Anne Hathaway’s cat woman


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> In August I was with my family in Crete, I did a lot of cool things, but also stupid ones.  I jumped headfirst into the pool from the turret twice and my spine couldn't stand it. Three days after the jump I got severe pain in the area of the spine, and then a complete contraction of the quadriceps muscle of the thigh. I ended up giving injections and returning home in a wheelchair. After visiting a Polish hospital, I was given the right dose of painkillers and antispasmodics, and then I had an MRI done. It turned out that the fibrous ring between the 3rd and 4th vertebrae was torn, and the nucleus pulposus (a kind of jelly) poured into the spinal cord, blocking the two nerves responsible for the functioning of the right leg. 4 weeks later, I underwent an operation (or rather a procedure) to denervate this section of the spine in the hospital - they gave me 15 cm needles into the spinal cord with strong steroids that were supposed to dissolve this gararetta in the spinal cord and unblock the nerve. The right thigh went down 7 cm as a result of the loss of the muscle - the nerves did not see it and did not give an appropriate impulse. Now I am on a 3 week general rehabilitation where they are trying to rebuild my muscles and strengthen my spine and lumbar section. I still can't feel the part of my leg around the knee, but the muscle has started to work properly and I can tighten it. Electrostimulation, massages, a gym on blocks, a water bed and a swimming pool (a total of 2 and a half hours of classes) are slowly bringing me back to health. take care brothers and remember - health is the most important thing! And one more thing, at a certain age there is nothing to show off in front of younger people...


Absolutely, wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> What happened bro? Get well soon!





mui.richard said:


> Get well soon bro.





Panerol Forte said:


> Damn, that's a lot to deal with
> 
> I wish you a speedy recovery, hoping that you regain your full strengh as soon as possible.





ithardin said:


> Wow brother. Well know your OoO brethren are pulling for you and wish you a 100% recovery!





Panerol Forte said:


> Godfrey
> 
> P.S.: You deserve a new Rolex for all the suffering you went through.





SaMaster14 said:


> Absolutely, wishing you a speedy recovery


Thank you for your words of support and encouragement! @Panerol Forte instead of a Rolex, I got a call and picked up this Omega.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Thank you for your words of support and encouragement! @Panerol Forte instead of a Rolex, I got a call and picked up this Omega.
> View attachment 17057741


Stay strong bro! And congrats on the Silver Snoopy!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> In August I was with my family in Crete, I did a lot of cool things, but also stupid ones.  I jumped headfirst into the pool from the turret twice and my spine couldn't stand it. Three days after the jump I got severe pain in the area of the spine, and then a complete contraction of the quadriceps muscle of the thigh. I ended up giving injections and returning home in a wheelchair. After visiting a Polish hospital, I was given the right dose of painkillers and antispasmodics, and then I had an MRI done. It turned out that the fibrous ring between the 3rd and 4th vertebrae was torn, and the nucleus pulposus (a kind of jelly) poured into the spinal cord, blocking the two nerves responsible for the functioning of the right leg. 4 weeks later, I underwent an operation (or rather a procedure) to denervate this section of the spine in the hospital - they gave me 15 cm needles into the spinal cord with strong steroids that were supposed to dissolve this gararetta in the spinal cord and unblock the nerve. The right thigh went down 7 cm as a result of the loss of the muscle - the nerves did not see it and did not give an appropriate impulse. Now I am on a 3 week general rehabilitation where they are trying to rebuild my muscles and strengthen my spine and lumbar section. I still can't feel the part of my leg around the knee, but the muscle has started to work properly and I can tighten it. Electrostimulation, massages, a gym on blocks, a water bed and a swimming pool (a total of 2 and a half hours of classes) are slowly bringing me back to health. take care brothers and remember - health is the most important thing! And one more thing, at a certain age there is nothing to show off in front of younger people...


Wow. Get well soon bro.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Stay strong bro! And congrats on the Silver Snoopy!


Godfrey,









My lady’s full set of Silver Snoopies says “hi”!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Thank you for your words of support and encouragement! @Panerol Forte instead of a Rolex, I got a call and picked up this Omega.
> View attachment 17057741


Speedy recovery and congrats on the Speedy! ☺


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Lighten up bros!

Daughter: Yelling "How can you do this to me! I pay all the bills and takes care of you!"
Mother: "Why are you yelling?"
Daughter continues yelling: "I can't believe this, how can you do this to me!"
Mother: "Why are you yelling?"
Daughter: "I'm playing Barbie."
Mother: "That doesn't explain why you're yelling."
Daughter: "Barbie just had a baby."
Mother: "Okay, that still doesn't explain why you're yelling."
Daughter: "Barbie is white."
Mother: "Still doesn't explain why you're yelling."
Daughter: "Ken is white."
Mother: "Still...."
Daughter: "the baby is black!"
Mother: "oh SHYT!"

Daughter: "That's what she said!"


----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)

Where’s Jenna?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's Hedley said:


> Where’s Jenna?


Probably busy running from to @BigSeikoFan 🤣


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

zengineer said:


> That's spending money just for the sake of spending money. Even if those watches on winders hold 2-4 seconds/day they are several minutes off by the time they come up again in the rotation.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


For real, though -- the only value I'd see in a winder is for keeping a perpetual calendar up to date. I don't have a problem with resetting my less-complicated watches after they've run out of spunk.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> In August I was with my family in Crete, I did a lot of cool things, but also stupid ones.  I jumped headfirst into the pool from the turret twice and my spine couldn't stand it. Three days after the jump I got severe pain in the area of the spine, and then a complete contraction of the quadriceps muscle of the thigh. I ended up giving injections and returning home in a wheelchair. After visiting a Polish hospital, I was given the right dose of painkillers and antispasmodics, and then I had an MRI done. It turned out that the fibrous ring between the 3rd and 4th vertebrae was torn, and the nucleus pulposus (a kind of jelly) poured into the spinal cord, blocking the two nerves responsible for the functioning of the right leg. 4 weeks later, I underwent an operation (or rather a procedure) to denervate this section of the spine in the hospital - they gave me 15 cm needles into the spinal cord with strong steroids that were supposed to dissolve this gararetta in the spinal cord and unblock the nerve. The right thigh went down 7 cm as a result of the loss of the muscle - the nerves did not see it and did not give an appropriate impulse. Now I am on a 3 week general rehabilitation where they are trying to rebuild my muscles and strengthen my spine and lumbar section. I still can't feel the part of my leg around the knee, but the muscle has started to work properly and I can tighten it. Electrostimulation, massages, a gym on blocks, a water bed and a swimming pool (a total of 2 and a half hours of classes) are slowly bringing me back to health. take care brothers and remember - health is the most important thing! And one more thing, at a certain age there is nothing to show off in front of younger people...


Holy ****balls. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Hedley said:


> Where’s Jenna?


Always close by...


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Anyone ever work with Ponycar350 to buy something?


Nothing?

I see well over 10k posts for him and solid feedback on TRF.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Jenna..

My GMT Master II will be here Tuesday. +/- 1 extra day due to the COVID 19 pandemic....


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nothing?
> 
> I see well over 10k posts for him and solid feedback on TRF.


Sorry, heard of him but haven't bought from him.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A watch and dinner!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> Sorry, heard of him but haven't bought from him.


Thanks!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Good morning all.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Something to match the shirt...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Something to match the shirt...
> View attachment 17062729


Nice shirt! 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Made another trade deal. Traded my BB58 Bronze for something that should arrive tomorrow.

It is blue on leather strap. Introduced in 2021.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Good morning folks!

Enjoying a coffee and salami sandwich for morning tea😋









Big Seiko Fan, you seem to have some obsession with Jenna, so, I have a question, what is the most beautiful pic of her you've ever seen. I vote the Sandman picture.

Cheerio


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Phantom007 said:


> Big Seiko Fan, you seem to have some obsession with Jenna, so, I have a question, what is the most beautiful pic of her you've ever seen. I vote the Sandman picture.
> 
> Cheerio


So many to choose from but this has to be up there...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This is pretty strong too.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So many to choose from but this has to be up there...
> View attachment 17064199


I thought you'd reply with this one...😉


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

BigSeikoFan said:


> So many to choose from but this has to be up there...
> View attachment 17064199


Mmm, not bad eh


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Our turn!

That's my negative test (so far) on the left, and MrsBS's positive on the right. 99% sure that we picked it up at a friends' house on Saturday, because they called us tonight to say that the husband tested positive (the wife and son are still negative).

She's asleep already for the night. She said she started feeling sore and headache-y, and she's got a fever of 101F or so. She let her supervisor know and will stay home from work for at least a week. (oh yeah: last month, she started her new job as a vascular sonographer!)

I started feeling like I had a cold starting last Friday — not Saturday — and had enough of a cough on Sunday that I stayed home while MrsBS went out for lunch with friends and her sister. So I don't think I caught covid, but I won't consider myself free n' clear until she tests negative again. I'm expecting that I'll test positive maybe this coming Fri-Sat. Hoping that I don't suffer any brain fog because I can't afford to be any stupider than usual.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Back in rotation.

Keep forgetting how much I love this watch!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Perfect day for an Annual Calendar


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BSi, i know someone who’s had “relations” with a positive person and he didnt catch it. On two separate ocassions.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

And that same person, his entire household tested positive. Only he tested negative and had no symptoms. For a two week period.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> BSi, i know someone who’s had “relations” with a positive person and he didnt catch it. On two separate ocassions.





Pongster said:


> And that same person, his entire household tested positive. Only he tested negative and had no symptoms. For a two week period.


Glad your friend is OK Pong. And glad to be living at a time where the speed of science allows us to stay safe. Can't wait for 2030 to get my other 499 vaccines planned to be introduced by the WHO 











https://cdn.who.int/media/docs/default-source/immunization/strategy/ia2030/ia2030_frameworkforactionv04.pdf?sfvrsn=e5374082_1&download=true


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

@BigSeikoFan , I think Charlie spotted someone wearing an AP


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Glad your friend is OK Pong. And glad to be living at a time where the speed of science allows us to stay safe. Can't wait for 2030 to get my other 499 vaccines planned to be introduced by the WHO
> View attachment 17064537
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

I have a great admiration for the pharmaceutical researchers that have the capacity of creating cures for such a complex mechanism that is the human body, but, there is something that puzzles me: how come those superior brains that can decode the fabric of any living organism and manipulate a technology that was believed to be exclusive to the creator, can't find a cure for cancer, the world leading cause of death*? ie, they found a cure for ******** dysfunctionality with those blue pills (yes, I know, it was a chance discovery, they were working on another problem, but still, they were able to notice the benefic effect on the uncooperative organ 😉), and yet, despite all the fundings for decades, still no cure? how about cancer itself, what is it exactly? how come they only know the triggers (everything, according to the WHO), and the clinical manifestations, but not the mechanism? if they knew the mecanism, they would have the cure, wouldn't they? So many questions, so little time...

* Cancer


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I have a great admiration for the pharmaceutical researchers that have the capacity of creating cures for such a complex mechanism that is the human body, but, there is something that puzzles me: how come those superior brains that can decode the fabric of any living organism and manipulate a technology that was believed to be exclusive to the creator, can't find a cure for cancer, the world leading cause of death*? ie, they found a cure for ****** dysfunctionality with those blue pills (yes, I know, it was a chance discovery, they were working on another problem, but still, they were able to notice the benefic effect on the uncooperative organ 😉), and yet, despite all the fundings for decades, still no cure? how about cancer itself, what is it exactly? how come they only know the triggers (everything, according to the WHO), and the clinical manifestations, but not the mechanism? if they knew the mecanism, they would have the cure, wouldn't they? So many questions, so little time...
> 
> * Cancer


Can you imagine if EVERYONE lived to 110? Forget global warming, we'll have human swarming instead...🤦🏻


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, for one thing, they finished mapping the human genome only this past spring... 









Finally, the Entire Human Genome Is Officially Here — for Real This Time!


Scientists finished mapping the final 8 percent of the human genome last May. Finally, the full sequence has been published.




www.popularmechanics.com


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Our turn!
> 
> That's my negative test (so far) on the left, and MrsBS's positive on the right. 99% sure that we picked it up at a friends' house on Saturday, because they called us tonight to say that the husband tested positive (the wife and son are still negative).
> 
> ...


Hope you both feel better soon and (if you get it) experience week symptoms. Fast recovery! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Can you imagine if EVERYONE lived to 110? Forget global warming, we'll have human swarming instead...


Malthusian crisis?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Malthusian crisis?


I guess "not funny because it's true applies"? 🤔


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I guess "not funny because it's true applies"?


I think you’re right…


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Godfrey
> 
> I have a great admiration for the pharmaceutical researchers that have the capacity of creating cures for such a complex mechanism that is the human body, but, there is something that puzzles me: how come those superior brains that can decode the fabric of any living organism and manipulate a technology that was believed to be exclusive to the creator, can't find a cure for cancer, the world leading cause of death*? ie, they found a cure for ****** dysfunctionality with those blue pills (yes, I know, it was a chance discovery, they were working on another problem, but still, they were able to notice the benefic effect on the uncooperative organ 😉), and yet, despite all the fundings for decades, still no cure? how about cancer itself, what is it exactly? how come they only know the triggers (everything, according to the WHO), and the clinical manifestations, but not the mechanism? if they knew the mecanism, they would have the cure, wouldn't they? So many questions, so little time...
> 
> * Cancer


Don't they already have a cure? It's just the big pharmaceutical companies that won't release it because they make so much money trying to cure people with cancer... That's what I've heard anyway.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Phantom007 said:


> Don't they already have a cure? It's just the big pharmaceutical companies that won't release it because they make so much money trying to cure people with cancer... That's what I've heard anyway.


Errr.....

There's always money to be made in cures.

Example.... _"CSL Behring and uniQure's hemophilia B gene therapy Hemgenix debuts not only as the first gene therapy approved for the rare disorder, but as the new most expensive drug in the world. The drug will sport an eye-popping price tag of $3.5 million per dose."_

A cure for cancer could be similarly priced, allowing the pharmaceutical companies to make plenty of profit. Much (maybe most, actually) of their pricing is based on the alternative treatment costs, not the actual cost of production.

So, if you have a new cancer drug that might replace 1M of treatment, they'll price the new drug accordingly, even if the research and cost of production happened to be dirt cheap or even provided free by the alien overlords.

If logic and alien technology don't impress you, then just consider the obvious evidence that rich and famous people still die of cancer. IF there was some secret cancer cure, Steve Jobs would have no doubt gladly paid a cool Billion or two in order to be cured (along with the super-secret-don't-tell-the-rubes NDA of course).


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Wearing a quartz watch, and a pretty small one at that, feels weird.










Cool vibe though!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

StephenCanale said:


> Errr.....
> 
> There's always money to be made in cures.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, you're right. Facts and logic always seem to ruin interesting conspiracy theories.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got my new watch waiting for me at the office. Will be on my wrist tomorrow.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Got my first gift from a client/friend


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 17066735


Too easy. #Uranus. I hope it's not.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Too easy. #Uranus. I hope it's not.


Is having Uranus handed to you similar to having your ass handed too you?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Too easy. #Uranus. I hope it's not.


It's a gift, I'll take the anus thank you very much. 😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Is having Uranus handed to you similar to having your ass handed too you?


Of course, and especially if it's on a platter, I suppose.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> It's a gift, I'll take the anus thank you very much.


Is that a one time per year thing?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that a one time per year thing?


GF

“Only on your birthday dear”


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Is that a one time per year thing?


Depends. How many partners are we talking? 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Depends. How many partners are we talking? 😉


#Godfrey
With watches I know it's always "n+1"....
With you, based on the frequency you flip...

Once a couple months maybe? 😝


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hope you both feel better soon and (if you get it) experience week symptoms. Fast recovery!


Finally convinced MrsBS to let me take her to urgent care last night. Only about, uh, twelve hours after I called them ahead so that she'd know they'd take her in (and 24 hours longer than if I had tested positive myself).

Walked out with a bag holding five days' worth of Paxlovid. She'll be off work until the middle of next week at best. I can keep working remote, and it's also good that I can sleep in an extra room; it's not like the studio condo that we used to live in.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> #Godfrey
> With watches I know it's always "n+1"....
> With you, based on the frequency you flip...
> 
> Once a couple months maybe?


Yeah, that’s about right.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Finally convinced MrsBS to let me take her to urgent care last night. Only about, uh, twelve hours after I called them ahead so that she'd know they'd take her in (and 24 hours longer than if I had tested positive myself).
> 
> Walked out with a bag holding five days' worth of Paxlovid. She'll be off work until the middle of next week at best. I can keep working remote, and it's also good that I can sleep in an extra room; it's not like the studio condo that we used to live in.


Hope that she has a quick recovery


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Walked out with a bag holding five days' worth of Paxlovid


Works well, used it twice myself!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

So weird coming to the office like this.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Can finally wear a Big Pilot.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

If just barely!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

They are a big watch….


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> They are a big watch….


That was my first thought.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

kccastle said:


> That was my first thought.


Have tried them on in the past but they were too big for me im afraid.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Can finally wear a Big Pilot.


Nice watch, but big!
I give it until Valentine's Day 🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> They are a big watch….


I could not wear the orig Big Pilot. You could though!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> Have tried them on in the past but they were too big for me im afraid.


Nah!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Nice watch, but big!
> I give it until Valentine's Day


Not as big as this:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


>


Has that caseback been through the wars or is it just the lighting? 😲


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Has that caseback been through the wars or is it just the lighting?


Yuck, just noticed that.

























A bit better now. I'll scrub her later.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It was partially the lighting too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Gimme gimme gimme.
That answer the question? 😁


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Too easy. #Uranus. I hope it's not.


That’s going too far


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hope that she has a quick recovery


I hope so, too. She says it feels like the worst phase of the J&J vax that we got early last year, except it's been going about 2-3 days so far. Reminded her that the vax was a limited number of particles while the virus is trying to replicate itself.

My sister caught it on an expedition to Alaska this summer. She was off her rocker for close to ten days, and felt tired for two weeks after that. I think that was pre-Omicron, and pre-bivalent-booster, too.



StephenCanale said:


> Works well, used it twice myself!


Ha! How quickly did your symptoms resolve?

Watched this episode of Nova last month. It talked about how the antiviral cocktail that was invented to fight AIDS infections gave us the knowledge to make the anti-Covid drugs we have now.








NOVA | Ending HIV in America | Season 49 | Episode 11 | PBS


Can innovative drugs and therapies finally end HIV?




www.pbs.org


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Ha! How quickly did your symptoms resolve?


I was good to go in a day each time after starting Paxlovid.

Caveat is that I knew I had covid right away each time because someone else in the family was confirmed prior to my coming down with it.

As a result, I got treatment within a day or two of even initial symptoms which certainly helped.

Also had the monoclonal antibodies for my first bought with Covid and they turned me around in a day as well.

I'm a frequent flier!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s not too big!

#TWSS


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bought a strap:


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s not too big!


Okay, okay.

Easter, then.

Does look good on you. The crown really stands out more than most. I sense that might take getting some used to?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> It’s not too big!
> 
> #TWSS


Nice toilet! 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Lady Jenna...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Okay, okay.
> 
> Easter, then.
> 
> Does look good on you. The crown really stands out more than most. I sense that might take getting some used to?


Nope, not big enough to make me feel it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Nice toilet!


No one has ever said that to me before.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Great watch, Bro Sap. You know my thoughts on that piece. Congrats, my man.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eisenhammer said:


> Great watch, Bro Sap. You know my thoughts on that piece. Congrats, my man.


And no, not selling it.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

On the bike trainer today.








Snow day


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> On the bike trainer today.


If that's not the gold standard in flexing... it's pretty darn close!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope, not big enough to make me feel it.


TWSS.

My condolences...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> And no, not selling it.


Yeah, that's what you say _now_...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Yeah, that's what you say _now_...


Notice he didn't say anything about _not trading _it.

Remember, Sappie's a lawyer and chooses his words very carefully.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> And no, not selling it.


Curious if you have a safe list of watches you'll _really_ never consider letting go?

Or is everything just depend on what comes along in the future?

I can't see letting to of my Concord Impresario, Rolex Bluesy or Two Tone Yacht Master and I highly doubt the Bulgari would be vulnerable either. They feel very permanent.

Everything else "could" be subject to replacement in the future, even though I don't have plans to sell any of them anytime soon.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Curious if you have a safe list of watches you'll _really_ never consider letting go?
> 
> Or is everything just depend on what comes along in the future?
> 
> ...


Well, my ND Sub will likely never leave. And of course I think that with the latest watch for periods of time that vary.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MrsBS says she's feeling a lot better. Her temp's down to normal, and her aches and chills are almost completely gone.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Took a long time to get this, worth the wait. No shame in the flex with my Ferrari F550 Maranello and Supermarine Spitfire in the photo, too. Winning...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Curious if you have a safe list of watches you'll _really_ never consider letting go?
> 
> Or is everything just depend on what comes along in the future?
> 
> ...


You know how the saying goes, never thought I'd let go of the Tudor 75090 Submariner I bought new in 1995, but I wasn't wearing it at all and it was just sitting there so...

Never say never. 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Nope, not big enough to make me feel it.


TWSS


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> TWSS.
> 
> My condolences...


NRA


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Just taken off the bezel of my Orient Mako to make it turn easier:

















Before, if you had even slightly greasy hands, it was almost impossible to turn. Much smoother now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> Curious if you have a safe list of watches you'll _really_ never consider letting go?
> 
> Or is everything just depend on what comes along in the future?
> 
> ...


Right now, all of mine are safe from being sold. But all will be bequeathed on or before i turn 60.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

@Panerol Forte
The force is strong with this one. 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> @Panerol Forte
> The force is strong with this one. 😉
> View attachment 17070929


GP should be paying you for those pictures you are posting (at least in watches) 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Been too busy to actually go to a restaurant so this will have to do for now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> GP should be paying you for those pictures you are posting (at least in watches) 😉


Their official photos are nothing short of extraordinary, so I really doubt that's in the cards. 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Their official photos are nothing short of extraordinary, so I really doubt that's in the cards. 😅


Their photos are as good as every other photos of high end brands, but they don't have the "real life" vibe in them, they are simply staged and retouched photos.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Their photos are as good as every other photos of high end brands, but they don't have the "real life" vibe in them, they are simply staged and retouched photos.


Controlled lighting is almost a guarantee for decent shots. Perhaps why sometimes it is difficult to get a decent wrist shot.
And if you liked that last one this one should be acceptable.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

What are our favorite Grand Seiko models? I saw the SBGW231 in person and was very impressed.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Will enjoy my Drew Estates Undercrown Sungrown Corona, while the sun is still out.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What are our favorite Grand Seiko models? I saw the SBGW231 in person and was very impressed.


Great you asked bro. Just took a group pic yesterday.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Notre Dame isn’t playing, but enjoying the Clemson and Michigan games


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Great you asked bro. Just took a group pic yesterday.
> View attachment 17072660


Love this collection sir


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Notre Dame isn’t playing, but enjoying the Clemson and Michigan games


An argument could be made: ND should be crowned ACC champs having defeated both finalists.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> An argument could be made: ND should be crowned ACC champs having defeated both finalists.


I thought they might join during the pandemic


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> An argument could be made: ND should be crowned ACC champs having defeated both finalists.


You’re not wrong  but losses to Stanford and Marshall do not look good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> I thought they might join during the pandemic


We joined the ACC for one year (2020 during Covid), went undefeated and then lost to Clemson in the ACC championship game (we beat them during the regular season), but the $$$ from the NBC deal to stay independent is just too enticing. Only conference that could possibly beat it would be BIG10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rolex and Tudor are in the background. Or are they?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Rolex and Tudor are in the background. Or are they?
> View attachment 17072986


Such a big storefront for empty (except for display model) cases.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's dinner time 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> What are our favorite Grand Seiko models? I saw the SBGW231 in person and was very impressed.


Here's my nominee...









But my sig says it all.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Yesterday I got a call - a call to pick up a watch for which I paid an advance over a year ago. As soon as I receive it, I will post it here immediately.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Yesterday I got a call - a call to pick up a watch for which I paid an advance over a year ago. As soon as I receive it, I will post it here immediately.


Congrats bro


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Here's my nominee...
> View attachment 17073395
> 
> 
> But my sig says it all.


Nice! Spring Drive has always been interesting to me. I was thinking this one, the SBGR251.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hanging out in the garage, so I can enjoy a cigar (Drew Estates Herrera Esteli) while proofreading my son’s law paper on the reconciliation of indigenous peoples within Canada (ie woke stuff).


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

So I've been feeling junky since Thanksgiving weekend (did I catch something on the way home from work Wednesday? Or was it our friend who we visited that Saturday and then tested covid positive? I'll never know). Started testing with home rapid antigen kits on the following Tuesday after we got the call from our friend, and they'd all been negative, testing once a day thru yesterday.

MrsBS made me go see the doc yesterday, and they tagged me as positive with a PCR test. They did an X-ray to rule out pneumonia (none found), then sent me home with Mucinex and an inhaler, saying that it was probably too late for Paxlovid to do anything worthwhile. I felt tired and achey, and went to bed relatively early.

Woke up this morning feeling less achey already, and mostly felt congested with a runny nose and such. Took Mucinex and Sudafed and I'm manageable now.

What does it mean when a PCR is positive but antigen is negative? I'm not sure; kinda hard to filter through search results since we've got over two years of web articles about testing. I _think_ antigen tests show infectiousness, while PCR shows the presence of any virus material (even if it's dead virus carcasses, so to speak).

Anyway, I've got another week of working remotely. My company is also slated to volunteer at the local food bank on Tuesday, but since I can't go, MrsBS and I made a monetary donation so we can help anyway.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> What does it mean when a PCR is positive but antigen is negative? I'm not sure; kinda hard to filter through search results since we've got over two years of web articles about testing. I _think_ antigen tests show infectiousness, while PCR shows the presence of any virus material (even if it's dead virus carcasses, so to speak).


Fairly short article that does a good job of explaining the two tests









What’s the difference between a PCR and antigen COVID-19 test?


UMass Chan molecular biologist Nate Hafer explains in a piece written for The Conversation.




www.umassmed.edu





But in a nutshell the antigen test is looking for antibodies your body has made to combat the virus being tested.

PCR is looking for any genetic material of the virus itself. Well technically more accurate it's more expensive and there's a lot of questions about how many cycles of amplification are used. If you use enough cycles you can test positive for just about anything even a fleck of DNA you've been exposed to.... Even if it wasn't enough to actually cause infection within your body.

If you have symptoms then either test is perfectly reasonable for confirmation.

The problem is if you don't really have symptoms, the PCR could find a fragment of virus that didn't actually cause an infection, but an antigen test could miss an infection too early in the disease process, or potentially too late as well, as in you've recovered long ago.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> So I've been feeling junky since Thanksgiving weekend (did I catch something on the way home from work Wednesday? Or was it our friend who we visited that Saturday and then tested covid positive? I'll never know). Started testing with home rapid antigen kits on the following Tuesday after we got the call from our friend, and they'd all been negative, testing once a day thru yesterday.
> 
> MrsBS made me go see the doc yesterday, and they tagged me as positive with a PCR test. They did an X-ray to rule out pneumonia (none found), then sent me home with Mucinex and an inhaler, saying that it was probably too late for Paxlovid to do anything worthwhile. I felt tired and achey, and went to bed relatively early.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, feel better!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mario1971 said:


> Yesterday I got a call - a call to pick up a watch for which I paid an advance over a year ago. As soon as I receive it, I will post it here immediately.


Hey..... you're keeping us hanging here!

Not as bad as waiting a YEAR for a watch you ordered, but still. 🤣


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Fairly short article that does a good job of explaining the two tests
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. See, it had been concerning that I wasn't popping positive on any of the antigen tests. I was wondering if I was creating any antibodies.

Tested with my last antigen kit just now and it's positive. Thank goodness — at least now I have both answers I've been seeking for almost a week.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Your jokes are the best. Haha.




Sappie66 said:


> And no, not selling it.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Trying this








While wearing this


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Hanging out in the garage, so I can enjoy a cigar (Drew Estates Herrera Esteli) while proofreading my son’s law paper on the reconciliation of indigenous peoples within Canada (ie woke stuff).


Any opinion on how the Mac Gold stacks up with the rest of their range? It's obvious you didn't hate it... 😁


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

SolarPower said:


> View attachment 17074976


Now that there is one fine dram! Can't beat a sherried Macallan..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> So I've been feeling junky since Thanksgiving weekend (did I catch something on the way home from work Wednesday? Or was it our friend who we visited that Saturday and then tested covid positive? I'll never know). Started testing with home rapid antigen kits on the following Tuesday after we got the call from our friend, and they'd all been negative, testing once a day thru yesterday.
> 
> MrsBS made me go see the doc yesterday, and they tagged me as positive with a PCR test. They did an X-ray to rule out pneumonia (none found), then sent me home with Mucinex and an inhaler, saying that it was probably too late for Paxlovid to do anything worthwhile. I felt tired and achey, and went to bed relatively early.
> 
> ...


Feel better soon, BSi!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not for nuthin'...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Any opinion on how the Mac Gold stacks up with the rest of their range? It's obvious you didn't hate it...


It’s good. Not offensive. Like the Mac 12 double and triple casks better. I actually never compared them side to side. I should and will report back.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Will enjoy my Drew Estates Undercrown Sungrown Corona, while the sun is still out.


So you got the 88888 lucky post


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> So you got the 88888 lucky post


Oh hell, are we shooting for milestone posts again already?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh hell, are we shooting for milestone posts again already?


Heck no. That was just luck!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

So a man is shopping at the drug store with his young son and walks by the condoms. The young boy asks, "what are these dad?"

"They are condoms my son, they allow men to have safe sex."

"Why are there three in this Dad?" He points to the 3-packs.

"These are for highschool boys, one for Friday, one for Saturday, and one for Sunday."

Then the young boy points to 6-pack, "and these?"

"Oh these are for college men, two for Friday, two for Saturday, and two for Sunday."

"And these 12-packs dad?"

"They are for married men, one for January...."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Nice! Spring Drive has always been interesting to me. I was thinking this one, the SBGR251.
> 
> View attachment 17074620


Had the SBGR051 for a couple years, ended up with my daughter. Other than the +5 SPD average the watch was a pleasure to own and very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Heck no. That was just luck!


a true 59


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Speedy Tuesday guys!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Still on the Big Pilot kick.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday guys!


That's the right watch for that room (or the right room _decor_ for that watch).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That's the right watch for that room (or the right room _decor_ for that watch).


Exactly! Our firm’s “colors” are dark blue and orange (and white, I guess) haha


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Feel better soon, BSi!


I'm confused. I'm doing better than MrsBS did (or is still doing, as she's not 100% yet at all). I have no muscular aches or chills anymore — they lasted maybe twelve hours. My temp is still below 100F, checked at 99.8 just now. Got a persistent cough and a bit of a sore chest, so maybe two or three times a day I take a puff of the Albuterol they gave me. I'm able to stave off congestion with Mucinex and Sudafed. I keep Ricola on hand, too.

But I felt well enough to go to the bank and grocery store today, and plan to go out later tonight or tomorrow for better wiper blades for my car (OEM Honda/Acura rubber and Rain-X do not work well together).

I'm guessing that the variety of vaxxes I got are doing their job. Reading some studies that include breakthrough infections, I should be damned near invulnerable for a while now (at least till the next novel variant shows up).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm confused. I'm doing better than MrsBS did (or is still doing, as she's not 100% yet at all). I have no muscular aches or chills anymore — they lasted maybe twelve hours. My temp is still below 100F, checked at 99.8 just now. Got a persistent cough and a bit of a sore chest, so maybe two or three times a day I take a puff of the Albuterol they gave me. I'm able to stave off congestion with Mucinex and Sudafed. I keep Ricola on hand, too.
> 
> But I felt well enough to go to the bank and grocery store today, and plan to go out later tonight or tomorrow for better wiper blades for my car (OEM Honda/Acura rubber and Rain-X do not work well together).
> 
> I'm guessing that the variety of vaxxes I got are doing their job. Reading some studies that include breakthrough infections, I should be damned near invulnerable for a while now (at least till the next novel variant shows up).


Glad you are feeling better! Seriously, I guess Covid really just hits different people very differently (probably a mix of vaxxes and individual dna/immune system?)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Still on the Big Pilot kick.


You're _*NOT*_ a good influence bro @Sappie66 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm confused. I'm doing better than MrsBS did (or is still doing, as she's not 100% yet at all). I have no muscular aches or chills anymore — they lasted maybe twelve hours. My temp is still below 100F, checked at 99.8 just now. Got a persistent cough and a bit of a sore chest, so maybe two or three times a day I take a puff of the Albuterol they gave me. I'm able to stave off congestion with Mucinex and Sudafed. I keep Ricola on hand, too.
> 
> But I felt well enough to go to the bank and grocery store today, and plan to go out later tonight or tomorrow for better wiper blades for my car (OEM Honda/Acura rubber and Rain-X do not work well together).
> 
> I'm guessing that the variety of vaxxes I got are doing their job. Reading some studies that include breakthrough infections, I should be damned near invulnerable for a while now (at least till the next novel variant shows up).


At least you're feeling better 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Early shopping with the Mrs.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Still on the Big Pilot kick.


Quite some wrist presence there. They do make a 39mm version don't they?


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> Early shopping with the Mrs.
> View attachment 17078679
> 
> View attachment 17078684


As always, amazing pics bro rick.
They look sick.
Is that first one taken with a phone?
If so, mind blown.
I'm a poet, 
and I know it.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

SaMaster14 said:


> Exactly! Our firm’s “colors” are dark blue and orange (and white, I guess) haha


Wouldn't be an accounting firm would it?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Phantom007 said:


> As always, amazing pics bro rick.
> They look sick.
> Is that first one taken with a phone?
> If so, mind blown.
> ...


Thanks bro! Yes both photos taken with the same phone.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tried on both the BB Pro and the new Ranger, they looked good but felt really small on wrist, does that even make sense?









Was really disappointed on how the Ranger looked on wrist. Couldn't even be bothered to take a wrist shot.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Phantom007 said:


> Wouldn't be an accounting firm would it?


No, law firm!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> Tried on both the BB Pro and the new Ranger, they looked good but felt really small on wrist, does that even make sense?
> View attachment 17078752
> 
> 
> Was really disappointed on how the Ranger looked on wrist. Couldn't even be bothered to take a wrist shot.


No, that makes no sense at all, almost looks to big. Was the strap done up properly?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Phantom007 said:


> No, that makes no sense at all, almost looks to big. Was the strap done up properly?


More or less. But felt freakishly small on wrist.
Even the Mrs commented it looked too small on me, looked kind of cool on her though.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> More or less. But felt freakishly small on wrist.
> *Even the Mrs commented* it looked too small on me, looked kind of cool on her though.


Well, I guess that closes your case then.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> More or less. But felt freakishly small on wrist.
> Even the Mrs commented it looked too small on me, looked kind of cool on her though.


#godfrey

Here's the thing - the Tudor Oyster 34, then the 9050 Ranger original from '76, up until the 41mm Heritage Ranger were all very sleek watches. The mid-case were all relatively thin, and hugged the wrist really well. When viewed from the said they resemble more a Datejust sillouette than Black Bay...if that makes sense.

The latest Ranger, while it also hugged the wrist relatively well, is thick. Not thick like no good thick, it's actually ok for a sports watch. But truth be told I think it lost the charm of all the previous Rangers.

Same issue with the BB Pro. I liked the proportion of the 41mm Heritage Black Bay series, but not this.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's brunch time 😋


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> 
> Here's the thing - the Tudor Oyster 34, then the 9050 Ranger original from '76, up until the 41mm Heritage Ranger were all very sleek watches. The mid-case were all relatively thin, and hugged the wrist really well. When viewed from the said they resemble more a Datejust sillouette than Black Bay...if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Ok, so they reduced the size but not the thickness, I think I see where you're coming from.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> It's brunch time 😋
> View attachment 17078762


Nice, only makes me want a Tissot PRX more and more. Have you handled a PRX before? I'm wondering how the lug-to-lug would compare with your GP.

Don't post any pics of the food please, I'm already hungry and have got 3 hours till I'll get my next meal!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Phantom007 said:


> Nice, only makes me want a Tissot PRX more and more. Have you handled a PRX before? I'm wondering how the lug-to-lug would compare with your GP.
> 
> Don't post any pics of the food please, I'm already hungry and have got 3 hours till I'll get my next meal!


Hahaha 😂
I did try out the PRX before after I got the Laureato - the lug-to-lug of the PRX is about the same. But because of how the bracelet drapes/hugs the wrist it didn't fit me well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> No, law firm!


Yeah baby!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Phantom007 said:


> Quite some wrist presence there. They do make a 39mm version don't they?


What are you saying? It fits me fine!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> What are you saying? It fits me fine!


No, yours is perfect😄, I was wondering if they made one that might fit me.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Ok folks, I've gotta question for ya.

So, there's this thread, where if your post gets the most likes, you get a prize. Now my post is the 2nd last post, and probably isn't as good as the others, but it seems to me that the first posts have significantly more likes, I presume because they're first. I shouldn't complain because it's a free thing, but I'm a bit miffed.

So my question is, would it be right to ask my newly found OoO bro's to check it out, knowing they may biasedly give me more likes than others?

I don't think I will anyway, but am interested in your opinions on this.

Thankyou bro's of the great SoOoO


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> Ok folks, I've gotta question for ya.
> 
> So, there's this thread, where if your post gets the most likes, you get a prize. Now my post is the 2nd last post, and probably isn't as good as the others, but it seems to me that the first posts have significantly more likes, I presume because they're first. I shouldn't complain because it's a free thing, but I'm a bit miffed.
> 
> ...


A link to the thread would be a good start 😉


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

She seems nice...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> A link to the thread would be a good start 😉











1000 Post Giveaway


Did they say when they plan to resurrect the time capsule? Cool to know that one of your belongings is in it! I love the Mako, very versatile timepiece and a great value. It’s good to see that yours is also put through the paces on the water! 😊 Yep, our plan is 2025. It's more of a personal...




www.watchuseek.com





I believe it's this one?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She seems nice...
> View attachment 17079061


I sense a kind heart as well!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> She seems nice...
> View attachment 17079061


I am just concerned that she might be a bit chilly, standing in the shade like that. Poor thing.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Phantom007 said:


> No, yours is perfect, I was wondering if they made one that might fit me.


IW326803 IWC Spitfire 39mm 









IW328203 IWC Pilots Watch Mark XX 40mm








Fill your boots!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Almost perfect, thankyou. Now I just need those with no date and an onion crown.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Wow, never seen this 🧐


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Phantom007 said:


> Almost perfect, thankyou. Now I just need those with no date and an onion crown.











38mm

You’re welcome!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> 38mm
> 
> You’re welcome!


Thanks for your hard work Sappie, finding me the right watch, that one's great, now it just needs to say IWC on the dial, no bezel, and the right shaped hands😆


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Phantom007 said:


> Thanks for your hard work Sappie, finding me the right watch, that one's great, now it just needs to say IWC on the dial, no bezel, and the right shaped hands


Oh right, didn’t see the bezel!!! But can’t help you with the lack of IWC though.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Going on a short holiday. Was lazy and just wore whatever was readily available.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Out in the hood...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Taken in Manhattan, I'm sure...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Found a cure for watch addiction. But it might turn out to be more expensive. Hehe.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Found a cure for watch addiction. But it might turn out to be more expensive. Hehe.


Is there meant to be a picture there? I can't see any if there is...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Going on a short holiday. Was lazy and just wore whatever was readily available.
> View attachment 17080328


Enjoy your holiday 🙂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Found a cure for watch addiction. But it might turn out to be more expensive. Hehe.


Hookas ‘n blow?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Hookas ‘n blow?


With bro Pong? Probably only the former...😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Hookas ‘n blow?


Nope


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> With bro Pong? Probably only the former...😉


What? Why the distinction bro?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Phantom007 said:


> Is there meant to be a picture there? I can't see any if there is...


Didn’t see it?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> What? Why the distinction bro?


A sensible person wouldn't do blow...not good for your health.
Exercise with hookers, otoh, is good cardio 😝


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Didn’t see it?


No, i cant see any pic on post #88,966 🤨


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Phantom007 said:


> No, i cant see any pic on post #88,966 🤨


Maybe visible only to those who joined prior to 2021


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Maybe visible only to those who joined prior to 2021


Huh, it's like that is it.

Found a cure for watch addiction, but its actually cheap! Hehehehehahahaaaa!








You can only see this picture if you registered *after *2021. So there. Man you don't know what you're missing out on Mr Pong.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Time for a 😂

Men at 25 play soccer.
Men at 40 play tennis.
Men at 60 play golf.

Observation: as we get older, our balls get smaller...


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Time for a 😂
> 
> Men at 25 play soccer.
> Men at 40 play tennis.
> ...


Soon we will all be playing marbles.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

The women are smarter than the men...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> The women are smarter than the men...


Godfrey.
Keyboardist Brent Mydland almost always wore a yellow gold Day-Date.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Soon we will all be playing marbles.


Or pachinko


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I just watched this video, it's the boat equivalent of a Lange; the attention to details and the finishing are amazing, it's worth watching. Note that the whole boat is made of wood, including the hull.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Time for a 😂
> 
> Men at 25 play soccer.
> Men at 40 play tennis.
> ...


This explains a lot. I started out with these.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sugman said:


> This explains a lot. I started out with these.
> View attachment 17082170


Sheesh, I won't ask what you play with now then😲


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just watched this video, it's the boat equivalent of a Lange; the attention to details and the finishing are amazing, it's worth watching. Note that the whole boat is made of wood, including the hull.


Where's the helicopter landing pad?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Out and about with the Big Blue Beast.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Apropos nuthin' in particular...









Unfortunate cropping...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Out and about with the Big Blue Beast.
> View attachment 17082332


Love that dial... makes my standard blue DJ41 see, boring by comparison.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gonna break in a new little ashtray:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Phantom007 said:


> Sheesh, I won't ask what you play with now then😲


I’m married and have a 12 year old boy, a 28 year old daughter, and a grandkid on the way. I gave up my balls a long time ago.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Where's the helicopter landing pad?


It's a small leisure boat just a tad over 20 meters, and it's owner operated, so no helipad there. It seems you missed the most important part, the secret wine "cellar", I thought of you when I saw it 😉. Just click play, I put a time stamp.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugman said:


> I’m married and have a 12 year old boy, a 28 year old daughter, and a grandkid on the way. I gave up my balls a long time ago.


No worries mate! Both my daughter and son are in their early 20's and I found my balls again since a couple years back.

Yours will make a comeback in no time!

How about a little "encouragement"? 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> small leisure boat just a tad over 20 meters


Yep, just a tad over 20m is "small"...😱


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, just a tad over 20m is "small"...😱


Lol... I meant by comparison with the supersized megayachts with helipads that aren't leisure boats per se (don't know what they are exactly, most of them end up on charter sites anyways).


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

I know Sir Pongster is desperate to know 'the way' to cure watch addiction. Well, I have thankfully been able to unlock the image so those of any registration date can view it. Here you go:









Hopefully this will discourage anyone looking for the cure hey? Thank me later


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> I know Sir Pongster is desperate to know 'the way' to cure watch addiction. Well, I have thankfully been able to unlock the image so those of any registration date can view it. Here you go:
> View attachment 17082982
> 
> 
> Hopefully this will discourage anyone looking for the cure hey? Thank me later


Last time I read a Tintin, I was in my teens, still have the whole collection. I remember wondering from what lived the characters, Captain Haddock was a drunk sailor living in an inherited château with no visible income to pay the bills or his butler, Nestor. Tintin was supposedly a reporter, but he never wrote an article or set foot in an office, and yet, he traveled around the world, and Professor Tournesol (Calculus) blew up all his experiments. Last but not least, the Dupont brothers were following Tintin from continent to continent, do normal police inspectors do that?


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Last time I read a Tintin, I was in my teens, still have the whole collection. I remember wondering from what lived the characters, Captain Haddock was a drunk sailor living in an inherited château with no visible income to pay the bills or his butler, Nestor. Tintin was supposedly a reporter, but he never wrote an article or set foot in an office, and yet, he traveled around the world, and Professor Tournesol (Calculus) blew up all his experiments. Last but not least, the Dupont brothers were following Tintin from continent to continent, do normal police inspectors do that?


Yep, gotta be one of the best comic series ever.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Didn't know Cuthbert was called Tournesol, nor T&T were the DuPont Bro's. Where did you get that from?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> Didn't know Cuthbert was called Tournesol, nor T&T were the DuPont Bro's. Where did you get that from?


The French versions, the ones I have. Hergé was Belgian, the original text was in French, and the names must have been changed to suit better the other languages. The Dupont brothers were Dupont and Dupond, one with a "t" and the other with a "d".


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> It’s where they’re all moving.
> 
> In the meantime… what’s the phrase? “Level 4 Susceptible”? Drove this home today.
> 
> View attachment 17044196


Maybe it's because we've been feeling junky thanks to flu and covid (pretty sure that's what happened to me), 

But it's probably more because I went ahead and bought this while MrsBS was napping at home to prepare for an overnight shift and didn't get her direct input on the color.

I found my earlier post from February and I didn't pick red back then. And MrsBS still doesn't like it -- "looks cheap, police will watch you more", she says. I like it, and I've reasoned that I want a bright-colored car again because I'm convinced that other drivers didn't see me well enough before they turn in front of me. (sometimes I wanted to get a wrap in the same hyper-yellow that fire trucks have) But I'm not exactly in _love_ with this red, either.

But I also feel like I got hustled into getting this specific car. Maybe because I went to a salesman recommended by a longtime friend, so my usual "loyal-to-a-fault" personality bit me in the ass.

So MrsBS and I were talking the other night, and I said I've wondered how much it would cost me to trade this in and get one in black, grey, or maybe blue. Those are the colors she likes (she saw a black one on the road and said it looks sexy). And I also said that I had originally hoped to land a Type-S with the V6 engine, not this A-Spec trim with a 4-cylinder.

So she asked how much I could get for a trade, how much more the Type-S cost, and did some numbers in her head. Then she says to ask our local dealer what he could do.

Man, I'm kinda tempted now. I'd lose some fuel economy and a wide-open trunk pass-thru (the Type-S has an added chassis brace behind the back seats) for more power, better brakes, and sportier suspension, but I might never get to really exercise the car anyway. And what was a $50k car would effectively become like a $65k car, and that's some cost creep that I'm not comfortable with. I probably should've just put in an order for a Type-S in the first place and waited.

Whatcha think? Live with this one? Or take the hit and finagle an upgrade? Will I regret the sunk cost more than not buying what I really wanted the first time?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe it's because we've been feeling junky thanks to flu and covid (pretty sure that's what happened to me),
> 
> But it's probably more because I went ahead and bought this while MrsBS was napping at home to prepare for an overnight shift and didn't get her direct input on the color.
> 
> ...


In short, you have the typical luxury watch problems, but with 4 wheels.

_Standard advice_: get what you want and don't settle.

_Real world pragmatic advice:_ It's a drop-dead gorgeous and far beyond what anyone really needs anyway! In a couple of months none of it will matter, you'll be onto your next decision tasks with something else.

_Personal discipline:_ I try not to spend much money on things that depreciate, and especially with cars because after a year or so they tend to become not much more than just transportation. (recent economic supply chain insanity notwithstanding).

I always remind myself of the philosophy that you don't really own possessions, they end up owning you. I don't want to be at all disrespectful to anyone here (or elsewhere) but I honestly believe we would all be happier owning less, and I think this applies to cars as much as anything.

Putting this into concrete terms, your options are:

a) Upgrade if it makes you happy.

b) Learn to be happy with that drop-dead beauty you just bought.

In the long run, I believe the latter option will generate longer lasting and more meaningful joy.

But, as a watchaholic, I fully admit this is often easier said than done.

Addendum..... In the wealth of today's options, I am certain that I could make a list of 20 potential cars for my next purchase, and then buy the very LAST one at the bottom of the list, and a year out it wouldn't make any difference to me at all. I'm optimistic most others could do the same as well, as long as they framed ownership of the possession in the right perspective.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> I always remind myself of the philosophy that you don't really own possessions, they end up owning you. I don't want to be at all disrespectful to anyone here (or elsewhere) but I honestly believe we would all be happier owning less, and I think this applies to cars as much as anything.


I have a constant tug-of-war with myself about this. I really really try to give myself the freedom from wanting more things, because that's a self-imposed stress over objects that aren't even part of my current existence. And still I fawn over nice things and think, Wouldn't that be great to have?

I've learned to be happy with pretty much everything else under my roof, too. This desk is no more than I need, this bed frame will be easy to disassemble and move again, this bike ain't the lightest but it's got exactly the parts I'd use, etc. There's only a handful of items that give me upgrade-itis, but also, none of them so far have cost anywhere near a whole car.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> And what was a $50k car would effectively become like a $65k car, and that's some cost creep that I'm not comfortable with.


There's your answer right there @BarracksSi
Besides, like @StephenCanale said, cars depreciate. Yes the TypeS will be slightly sportier, but it's still effectively the same car, with the same chassis. It's not like you're going from an Acura to a Porsche so if you're not comfortable with the cost, why bother?


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> The French versions, the ones I have. Hergé was Belgian, the original text was in French, and the names must have been changed to suit better the other languages. The Dupont brothers were Dupont and Dupond, one with a "t" and the other with a "d".


Ah, yes, of course. I've always marvelled at how they translated all the little funny bits so well into English.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> There's your answer right there @BarracksSi
> Besides, like @StephenCanale said, cars depreciate. Yes the TypeS will be slightly sportier, but it's still effectively the same car, with the same chassis. It's not like you're going from an *Acura to a Porsche* so if you're not comfortable with the cost, why bother?


And putting it that way, remembering the $65k figure I said, and if I started with a blank slate... the 718 starts at $65k.

And really, this ain't exactly ugly anyways.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sugman said:


> I’m married and have a 12 year old boy, a 28 year old daughter, and a grandkid on the way. I gave up my balls a long time ago.


Mine are still being held in a tight grip. And it’s not pleasurable.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I have a constant tug-of-war with myself about this. I really really try to give myself the freedom from wanting more things, because that's a self-imposed stress over objects that aren't even part of my current existence. And still I fawn over nice things and think, Wouldn't that be great to have?
> 
> I've learned to be happy with pretty much everything else under my roof, too. This desk is no more than I need, this bed frame will be easy to disassemble and move again, this bike ain't the lightest but it's got exactly the parts I'd use, etc. There's only a handful of items that give me upgrade-itis, but also, none of them so far have cost anywhere near a whole car.


You need the cure I found. Since they’re not things.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> And really, this ain't exactly ugly anyways.
> 
> View attachment 17084056


Passable, if you kinda squint.
🤣


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Watching the 2022 FIA Awards giving. Sooooo awkward. An absolutely horrendous production. Just fast-forward to the end for the Christian Horner & Mohammed Ben Salayem comments.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Passable, if you kinda squint.


Better? 

(found on the interweb)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> And putting it that way, remembering the $65k figure I said, and if I started with a blank slate... the 718 starts at $65k.
> 
> And really, this ain't exactly ugly anyways.
> 
> View attachment 17084056





BarracksSi said:


> Better?
> 
> (found on the interweb)
> 
> View attachment 17084536


To be perfectly honest I think I like the red better than the black. The front intake and other trims are in black so everything sort of blended into each other and the sillouette isn't showing. Not a good color for this particular car really.

Might as well use some of the price difference for a set of Eibach lowering springs and sports shocks for a sportier ride if that's what you're after.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Better?


Like yours more!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> The French versions, the ones I have. Hergé was Belgian, the original text was in French, and the names must have been changed to suit better the other languages. The Dupont brothers were Dupont and Dupond, one with a "t" and the other with a "d".


I read Tintin and Asterix comics as a kid as well. But in English though. I prefer Asterix.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Might as well use some of the price difference for a set of Eibach lowering springs and sports shocks for a sportier ride if that's what you're after.


If only Mugen made suspension parts for this car…. 

That’s what I put on my ‘02 hatch. Mugen shocks plus good tires and an alignment made that car snappier than it had any right to be.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> I read Tintin and Asterix comics as a kid as well. But in English though. I prefer Asterix.


Ditto, Asterix was more humorous, but I stopped buying them after the death of Gosciny, Uderzo wasn't able to fill his shoes, you could feel the difference in the scenarios.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

"Didn't you just spend a ton on another Rolex watch?" "Ya"
"Then why are you looking at _that_ watch???" "It matches the car."
"_WHAT CAR???_". "The one I bought back in February."
"The silver Mercedes?" "Ya"
(pauses)
"...and you're buying a matching watch for a car?" "Ya"
(walks away in disgust)

I mean, right?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

dan360 said:


> "Didn't you just spend a ton on another Rolex watch?" "Ya"
> "Then why are you looking at _that_ watch???" "It matches the car."
> "_WHAT CAR???_". "The one I bought back in February."
> "The silver Mercedes?" "Ya"
> ...


Why is the bezel misaligned? also, the rear rim on your car is misaligned with the front one...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I read Tintin and Asterix comics as a kid as well. But in English though. I prefer Asterix.


Growing up most of us in Hong Kong read these. I believe it's called "Old Master Q".


















And of course









When we got older, it was Japanese anime 😜


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Why is the bezel misaligned? also, the rear rim on your car is misaligned with the front one...


The bezel alignment is the first thing I noticed when negotiations started. Still waiting on the "answer"... Maybe it spins like the rear tires on the car lol.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ditto, Asterix was more humorous, but I stopped buying them after the death of Gosciny, Uderzo wasn't able to fill his shoes, you could feel the difference in the scenarios.


Yes, more humour but less of an in depth story line. Overall I prefer Tintin. What Asterix ones were written after Gosciny? Only ones i can see in our bookshelf are Gosciny.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> Yes, more humour but less of an in depth story line. Overall I prefer Tintin. What Asterix ones were written after Gosciny? Only ones i can see in our bookshelf are Gosciny.


The last Asterix written by Gosciny was Asterix in Belgium, published in 79, two years after his death. In 1980, Uderzo wrote and draw Asterix and the Great Divide, which was the last Asterix I bought since I felt a big difference in style.

You can find the whole list with the details in the French Wiki



https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_publications_d%27Ast%C3%A9rix


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


With a name like that, who can resist? 🤣


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Good thing the sauna had a timer. Haven’t tried this chronograph yet in a sauna. But am sure it could have handled it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> With a name like that, who can resist? 🤣


Once one starts, it will be a slippery slope.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

No responses to the mysteriously off kilter IWC bezel.... done with that one. ADHD is moving on to better things.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Better?
> 
> (found on the interweb)
> 
> View attachment 17084536


Or a blue one
(found by the PX)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Or a blue one
> (found by the PX)
> View attachment 17086387


Go for it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Go for it


And I sometimes see what MrsBS means when she says "it looks cheap".

I agree with @mui.richard that the grilles and shapes look cooler in red because they contrast better than if the car were black:









And the daylight brightens it up, too:










But there's that RAV4 next to it... and then one space to my left, there's this Hyundai. Meh, I say:









But yeah, on good days, the thing just pops, and the sculpted shapes would disappear if it were black:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> And I sometimes see what MrsBS means when she says "it looks cheap".
> 
> I agree with @mui.richard that the grilles and shapes look cooler in red because they contrast better than if the car were black:
> View attachment 17086398
> ...


Apparently that red needs good sunlight to bring out it's true color.
Black is always a safe choice, not always the best color.

Unless...it comes with a red top and interior. 😉


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mmm, boerewors for lunch🤤
Mako on a perlon strap🤩


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... I meant by comparison with the supersized megayachts with helipads that aren't leisure boats per se (don't know what they are exactly, most of them end up on charter sites anyways confiscated by the authorities if owned by Russian oligarchs.)


FIFY.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Apparently that red needs good sunlight to bring out it's true color.
> Black is always a safe choice, not always the best color.
> 
> Unless...it comes with a red top and interior. 😉
> View attachment 17086437


Funny that today, I saw another Elantra, this time in the same gray metallic that my wife likes on the TLX. Guess what -- it didn't make the Elantra look upmarket. Still looked cheap to me. So it's not the color that's at fault.

The dealer's getting a '23 black-on-black Type-S in January. Maybe I should go put a deposit on it (refundable only!) and see if I can come to a decision by then. 

I shoulda never let myself get smooth-talked into a car even if I end up liking it. That's my real mistake.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

This lovely lady...










is Eva Kaili, she's a Greek national, and the Vice-President of the European Parliament. Who said you can't have beauty and brains?











Well...






She is in jail at the present time, she was arrested in Brussels with a bag full of cash*, and they found €600K at her appartment, then searched more, and found another €400K, then more cash she stashed at her family houses.

From the below article "Ms. Kaili was placed under arrest warrant, charged with corruption, money laundering and participation in a criminal organization"









European Parliament Vice-President Eva Kaili jailed for corruption, Luca Visentini released on conditions


Le Soir - Eva Kali, Vice-President (S&D) of the European Parliament has just been placed under arrest warrant and imprisoned




brusselsmorning.com





*the reason why she didn't benefit from parliamentary immunity is because she was caught red handed, she and others were under investigation, but she's small fish.

Edit: from her own website:

"Eva Kaili is the President of the EU40 Network of MEPs. She is a member of the AI and Blockchain Advisory Board of OECD and *a Digital Leader for Europe by the World Economic Forum* and a member of its Blockchain Council. She is a member of the Global Council on Extended Intelligence of IEEE Standards Association and MIT Media Lab, designing systems that integrate humans and machines prioritising ideals, people, and the planet over profit and productivity for a Good Future globalcxi.org"

Well, uncle Klaus won't be happy to see one of his "Young Leaders" in a pickle 😉










Eva — Eva Kaili


Eva Kaili is a Greek Politician, Vice President of the European Parliament as of 2022. She is elected Member of the European Parliament with the




www.evakaili.gr


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Who said you can't have beauty and brains?


Murphy's Law?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Phantom007 said:


> Murphy's Law?


The “hot - crazy scale”?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Funny that today, I saw another Elantra, this time in the same gray metallic that my wife likes on the TLX. Guess what -- it didn't make the Elantra look upmarket. Still looked cheap to me. So it's not the color that's at fault.
> 
> The dealer's getting a '23 black-on-black Type-S in January. Maybe I should go put a deposit on it (refundable only!) and see if I can come to a decision by then.
> 
> I shoulda never let myself get smooth-talked into a car even if I end up liking it. That's my real mistake.


No, you have to enjoy it! Ask your dealer if they will let you test drive when the black one comes in! Unsure about Acura, but with BMW you can order the car to your exact spec. Takes 3 or 4 months (longer now due to supply chain/shipping backups from Germany), but you build your exact car with the options and colors you want (not only what the dealer has available).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Side profile Sunday with the e92 and a watch shot!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

I love display back cases🤩
















But I'm not sure I like this:
















I'm currently trying to sell it, but no-one is buying. Wondering if I should keep it and wear it more, even if it will add wear and tear and reduce the selling price.

So what would the OoO Brotherhood do?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Phantom007 said:


> I love display back cases🤩
> View attachment 17088702
> 
> View attachment 17088701
> ...


Just wear it man, not gonna bring much in even if it's sold would it?


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

mui.richard said:


> Just wear it man, not gonna bring much in even if it's sold would it?


No, not really in the big scheme of things, but $500 is fairly decent for me😊

I think I will keep wearing it and hopefully it grows on me. If it sells, or not, so be it I guess.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Phantom007 said:


> No, not really in the big scheme of things, but $500 is fairly decent for me😊
> 
> I think I will keep wearing it and hopefully it grows on me. If it sells, or not, so be it I guess.


That's the spirit! 😉

Also one of the reasons why I'm not as "trigger happy" as I once was when it comes to watch purchases. Selling could be a major PITB, and there are still a few just lying around in my drawers not getting worn at all...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Phantom007 said:


> I love display back cases
> View attachment 17088702
> 
> View attachment 17088701
> ...


I would keep wearing it!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Phantom007 said:


> I love display back cases
> View attachment 17088702
> 
> View attachment 17088701
> ...


Me too:









That Seiko looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rose gold nib matches the watch well.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 17088838


Very handsome watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Very handsome watch.


Thank you.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

YUM!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

SaMaster14 said:


> YUM!


Ooooh 🤤

Gimme summa dat


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Rose gold nib matches the watch well.


To each his own, I prefer mine with orange chocolate 😋


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> To each his own, I prefer mine with orange chocolate 😋
> View attachment 17089939


That Panerai is awesome. Is it bronze? Gold? What is the case material.

Definitely don't like orange chocolate tho🤢


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> That Panerai is awesome. Is it bronze? Gold? What is the case material.
> 
> Definitely don't like orange chocolate tho🤢


Thanks, It's Red Gold, it's a very specific red hue that is specific to Panerai (as far that I know).


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Admiring the case back of my presage again, and noticed it seemed to be different material to the hardlex on the front. Would this be correct?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> Admiring the case back of my presage again, and noticed it seemed to be different material to the hardlex on the front. Would this be correct?
> View attachment 17090524


The 29 jewels on the rotor reminded me of my teens in the 70s, they used to put the jewels numbers on the dial, the more jewels, the better the watch was supposed to be, hence more expensive; 25 jewels was considered a very good watch. Same applied to portable radios, a 7 transistors was more expensive than a 5 transistors... Good old days


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I wanted my 10,000 post to be a bit different.  ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Well, I didn't know that I could start a heated thread outside the Rolex subforum, and even less in the Café 🤷‍♂️



https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/poll-electric-cars-yay-or-nay.5457995/


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jupiter today!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> The 29 jewels on the rotor reminded me of my teens in the 70s, they used to put the jewels numbers on the dial, the more jewels, the better the watch was supposed to be, hence more expensive; 25 jewels was considered a very good watch. Same applied to portable radios, a 7 transistors was more expensive than a 5 transistors... Good old days


Interesting, sorta reminds me of breakfast cereal, the more vitamins and minerals the better. Oh, our cereal has 500 different vitamins and minerals, twice your daily recommended intake. Please just ignore that our cereal also had 27g of sugar per 100g.

Also recently seen some up&go ads, are they really trying to convince me I should drink chocolate milk for breakfast? And it will be good for me? Don't get me started on Milo and health star ratings🙄


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> Interesting, sorta reminds me of breakfast cereal, the more vitamins and minerals the better. Oh, our cereal has 500 different vitamins and minerals, twice your daily recommended intake. Please just ignore that our cereal also had 27g of sugar per 100g.
> 
> Also recently seen some up&go ads, are they really trying to convince me I should drink chocolate milk for breakfast? And it will be good for me? Don't get me started on Milo and health star ratings🙄


Rule of thumb: whatever is advertised as good for you, do the opposite 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> To each his own, I prefer mine with orange chocolate 😋
> View attachment 17089939


Gorgeous!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's rainy, dark and cold here in Hong Kong today...kind of feels like being back in Toronto on a bad day 😅


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bit chilly here.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17092781
> 
> View attachment 17092780
> 
> ...


I miss having ❄❄❄ Doesn't really feel like Christmas without it truth be told.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I miss having ❄❄❄ Doesn't really feel like Christmas without it truth be told.


Yes I’m loving the sunny cold days, but unfortunately we are back to 11c and rain next week, and over xmas, so no white Xmas for us again 🙄


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> so no white Xmas for us again


Can't like that...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes I’m loving the sunny cold days, but unfortunately we are back to 11c and rain next week, and over xmas, so no white Xmas for us again


I’m wondering if I’ll need to buy a set of winter wheels again. AWD or not, snow tires help keep the car in a straight line, right — but if it never gets that slick, then all-seasons are enough.

I’d better shush, though. Taking MrsBS to the ophthalmologist this morning and we finally have a heavy frost.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I’m wondering if I’ll need to buy a set of winter wheels again. AWD or not, snow tires help keep the car in a straight line, right — but if it never gets that slick, then all-seasons are enough.
> 
> I’d better shush, though. Taking MrsBS to the ophthalmologist this morning and we finally have a heavy frost.


My wife has a Q5, and that is on road tyres.

She complains that the grip is not all that, in fact no better that my A3 1.8t, which is FWD only.

So I think it’s all down to tyres, I know when I was working the only car that was any good was the Lanny 110 on its nobblies, it usually ended up pulling the other 4x4’s when they got stuck with their road tyres.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> My wife has a Q5, and that is on road tyres.
> 
> She complains that the grip is not all that, in fact no better that my A3 1.8t, which is FWD only.
> 
> So I think it’s all down to tyres, I know when I was working the only car that was any good was the Lanny 110 on its nobblies, it usually ended up pulling the other 4x4’s when they got stuck with their road tyres.


Yup. I had a set of snows for each of my previous two cars, and they kept me out of some real jams. But those instances were on cross-country road trips, and it’s never been that bad in my immediate area.

We’re due for snow tomorrow, but I don’t have to drive anywhere, either. Still, I’m probably going to see about getting OEM wheels for a winter set. Pretty much all the aftermarket wheels in my sizes are supposedly lightweight, but I’m out of that phase and want sturdy wheels instead.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Rule of thumb: whatever is advertised as good for you, do the opposite 😉


Funny world we live in, when you can offer such overly simplistic advice that sounds more than a little bit silly.... until you think about it and realize it's pretty much dead-on accurate!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I promised to show Daytona 116519LN after info from AD that it was ready to be picked up. I was happy to go pick her up today. I examined the entire watch carefully and found, examining under a magnifying glass at the seven o'clock position, a centimeter blemish on the sunburst. Once I knew where it was, I could also find it with the naked eye. I decided that I will not pick it up and I will wait for another piece that will go to my salon. It's a pity, but for such money I would like to pick up a perfect watch - without any flaws that would sting my eyes for the rest of my life and one day longer.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> I promised to show Daytona 116519LN after info from AD that it was ready to be picked up. I was happy to go pick her up today. I examined the entire watch carefully and found, examining under a magnifying glass at the seven o'clock position, a centimeter blemish on the sunburst. Once I knew where it was, I could also find it with the naked eye. I decided that I will not pick it up and I will wait for another piece that will go to my salon. It's a pity, but for such money I would like to pick up a perfect watch - without any flaws that would sting my eyes for the rest of my life and one day longer.


You made the right decision, bro.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Interviewing a lawyer for an associate position. Today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


I know of a special coffee. Takes care of the faster bit, among others. Says my friends.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Interviewing a lawyer for an associate position. Today.


How different is associate position from missionary position?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

Pongster said:


> How different is associate position from missionary position?


The amount of eye contact


----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 17094214


Sweet. What’s the size and movement on that. I’ve just stared looking at small second handers.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ezra New York said:


> Sweet. What’s the size and movement on that. I’ve just stared looking at small second handers.


Not sure about the size. Don’t have a ruler handy. 

I think it’s their own movement.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ezra New York said:


> The amount of eye contact


So does Sapp need some more eye therapy?


----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

Pongster said:


> Not sure about the size. Don’t have a ruler handy.
> 
> I think it’s their own movement.
> View attachment 17094217


Very cool, thanks. Not especially big or small I assume.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ezra New York said:


> Very cool, thanks. *Not especially big or small I assume.*


Hey, what are we talking about here?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

OoOmega and pups


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Not sure about the size. Don’t have a ruler handy.
> 
> I think it’s their own movement.
> View attachment 17094217


The Pongster special fuzzy affect. Must be too much of that coffee making you shake!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, I didn't know that I could start a heated thread outside the Rolex subforum, and even less in the Café 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/poll-electric-cars-yay-or-nay.5457995/


I'd say youve outdone yourself this time. Wish I had the skill to start such a popular thread!

Some of the folks in the Cafe must be consuming waaay to much coffee.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> I'd say youve outdone yourself this time. Wish I had the skill to start such a popular thread!
> 
> Some of the folks in the Cafe must be consuming waaay to much coffee.


Yup, too much coffee and too much main stream media 😉


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yup, too much coffee and too much main stream media 😉


Yep, gotta hate what the media can do to people, including myself probably!

I just wish I was Musk so I could control it all


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie, how've your eyes been?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still liking this guy...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sappie, how've your eyes been?
> View attachment 17094415


Sap, can you see the teeny, tiny tag that says DuPont Kevlar thread?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yup, too much coffee and too much main stream media 😉


And, alas, it has perished.

I hope it wasn't something I said???

I can't imagine it was, but feel bad just the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just watched this video, it's the boat equivalent of a Lange; the attention to details and the finishing are amazing, it's worth watching. Note that the whole boat is made of wood, including the hull.


Absolutely beautiful lines. The bespoke nature of the build is so interesting.

I’m no waterman but might prefer a steel hull for thousand-mile readiness (of course, this would throw off the design, weight/power, etc.).

Impeccible style above the waterline. The Build seems to recreate an era as much as a vessel and that’s 👍🏼

Very, very nice.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Phantom007 said:


> The Pongster special fuzzy affect. Must be too much of that coffee making you shake!


Enhances the shaking motion. Makes your companion shiver. In delight.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> How different is associate position from missionary position?


If you are confusing the two, you might have to hire your own lawyer. Just saying.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> So does Sapp need some more eye therapy?


always


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Sappie, how've your eyes been?
> View attachment 17094415


Not so good. Need more exercise.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Sap, can you see the teeny, tiny tag that says DuPont Kevlar thread?


No, I've been trying, believe me!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> If you are confusing the two, you might have to hire your own lawyer. Just saying.


Are you available?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> No, I've been trying, believe me!


Maybe needs an in-person inspection


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> And, alas, it has perished.
> 
> I hope it wasn't something I said???
> 
> I can't imagine it was, but feel bad just the same.


It's not you, it's a combination of you and me and the other rational people that rubbed the sensitive minds the wrong way. In fact, I was surprised it lasted this long after the name calling started 😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's not you, it's a combination of you and me and the other rational people that rubbed the sensitive minds the wrong way. In fact, I was surprised it lasted this long after the name calling started 😉


I hope you’re not calling me rational 🤔

Very upsetting…I have spent the last 35 years trying to be hot headed and irrational 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Very upsetting…I have spent the last 35 years trying to be hot headed and irrational 😂


You failed exemplarily! 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Maybe needs an in-person inspection


I wouldn't be using my eyes for that if I were bro Sap!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> You failed exemplarily! 😅


Obviously….old and boring….the full set 👨🏻‍🦳


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't be using my eyes for that if I were bro Sap!


I won’t use your hands, among others, also bro dick.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> I hope you’re not calling me rational 🤔
> 
> Very upsetting…I have spent the last 35 years trying to be hot headed and irrational 😂


Of course not Clive, we are supposed to be the idiots according to the EV thread, or was it ignorants that we were labelled by the internet educated people that get their source of knowledge from the media and various online "experts". Here is an example of such media (Fortune)









People who skipped their COVID vaccine are at higher risk of traffic accidents, according to a new study


The findings could justify changes to driver insurance policies, the authors say.




fortune.com





And the experts' study on which the article is based (The American Journal Of Medicine)









COVID Vaccine Hesitancy and Risk of a Traffic Crash


Coronavirus disease (COVID) vaccine hesitancy is a reflection of psychology that might also contribute to traffic safety. We tested whether COVID vaccination was associated with the risks of a traffic crash.



www.amjmed.com





What is the reason for such BS article you may ask? the reason is in the title, an insurance hike for a group of people. The study? to justify the article that will inevitably be echoed by other media. And what a study it is published by a *peer reviewed* magazine! (I read it, and you don't need to be a doctor to see the utter BS) if this is what modern medicine has come to, I prefer to go to some African medicine-man if I ever need a medical advice or treatment, I'd feel a lot safer 😉

And the experts that you mentioned in the other thread that we both remember predicting an ice age that will wipe us all, are the same as those who are now fearmongering the masses with the planet warming narrative, and the same media did the drum beating back then and now.

Of course, I don't expect anyone to read it, and I won't blame you if you don't, so here is some gold nuggets from the study:

"COVID vaccination is an objective, available, important, authenticated, and timely indicator of human behavior—albeit in a domain separate from motor vehicle traffic crashes. Whether COVID vaccination is associated with increased traffic risks, however, has not been tested and might seem surprising. Simple immune activation against a coronavirus, for example, has no direct effect on traffic behavior or the risk of a motor vehicle crash. *Instead, we theorized that individual adults who tend to resist public health recommendations might also neglect basic road safety guidelines.* The study question was “Does COVID vaccine hesitancy correlate with the risks of a serious traffic crash?”

"The largest relative differences were that those who had not received a COVID vaccine were more likely to be younger, living in a rural area, and below the middle socioeconomic quintile. *Those who had not received a vaccine also were more likely to have a diagnosis of alcohol misuse or depression and less likely to have a diagnosis of sleep apnea, diabetes, cancer, or dementia.*"

"The observed risks are sufficiently large that paramedics, emergency staff, and other first responders should be aware that unvaccinated patients are overrepresented in the aftermath of a traffic crash. *The observed risks might also justify changes to driver insurance policies in the future*. Together, the findings suggest that unvaccinated adults need to be careful indoors with other people and outside with surrounding traffic."

So, according to this "medical" study, anyone that is adament about not taking an experimental drug developed at the speed of science (Pfizer's executive own words at the EU parliamant hearing) because they are overcautious when it comes to their health and safety, are in fact depressed alcoholics demented people with possible sleep apnea, diabetes, and cancer, AND reckless drivers. Am I the only one to see an oxymoron here? I am also still trying to find the medical part of this study, or why a medical study would recommend insurance policies changes?

*Disclaimer*: the above is not an opinion concerning the vaccine (I am not qualified to give such opinion), it only shows the collusion between the media and scientific institutions to push any given agenda, I took this one example only because I stumbled on this article this morning.


Edited for small omission.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course not Clive, we are supposed to be the idiots according to the EV thread, or was it ignorants that we were labelled by the internet educated people that get their source of knowledge from the media and various online "experts". Here is an example of such media (Fortune)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only have one word - WTF!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, according to this "medical" study, anyone that is adament about not taking an experimental drug developed at the speed of science (Pfizer's executive own words in the EU parliamant hearing) because they are overcautious when it comes to their health and safety, are in fact depressed alcoholics demented people with possible sleep apnea, diabetes, and cancer, AND reckless drivers.


You're not following "The Science" here brother Forte, the analysis shows:

Those who had not received a vaccine also were _more likely_ to have a diagnosis of alcohol misuse or depression
*and less likely* to have a diagnosis of sleep apnea, diabetes, cancer, or dementia.​
So there's some good news in this otherwise stunning rebuke to the unwashed (and unvaxed) masses!

I forgive your mis-reading of that one detail as it's quite understandably difficult for the human brain to not be in full on seizure digesting such insane, er science.

On the plus side, it's always fun to see what correlations, no matter how silly, you can find in large data sets.

Relying on this spectacular Canadian research we can now proudly protect ourselves against sleep apnea, diabetes, cancer and dementia by refusing the jab, right?

I'm no scientist, and not a statistician either, but I'd make an ignorant layman's (layperson, layit, laything, laywhatever) guess that the most important correlation the study "uncovered" is that the unvaxed tend to be younger and, if I recall correctly, the younger are much more prone to traffic accidents. Alert he press!

If we could just get more of the kids vaxed and develop a shot that would also greatly accelerate their aging process, then we could really benefit personkind, eh?

All you need to know about such papers is covered here:
_
Rape Culture and Queer Performativity at Urban Dog Parks_








This Study, 'Rape Culture and Queer Performativity at Urban Dog Parks,' Is, Uh, Real (Update: Nope)*


"Because of my own situatedness as a human...I recognize my limitations in being able to determine when an incidence of dog humping qualifies as rape."




reason.com





Of course I'd bet all the queer dogs in the world that Brother Forte is very well aware of this research, so I'm just sharing for others in need of both a good laugh and a rude awakening.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> You're not following "The Science" here brother Forte, the analysis shows:
> 
> Those who had not received a vaccine also were _more likely_ to have a diagnosis of alcohol misuse or depression
> *and less likely* to have a diagnosis of sleep apnea, diabetes, cancer, or dementia.​
> ...


Lol... the only study I read about animal raping was about the green collar ducks that supposedly gang rape female ducks after beating ****less their mate. Yes, it was a university study funded by your money through grants, but if it is any consolation to you, you can now shoot them and eat them without any remorse 😂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice try, Costco!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... the only study I read about animal raping was about the green collar ducks that supposedly gang rape female ducks after beating ****less their mate. Yes, it was a university study funded by your money through grants, but if it is any consolation to you, you can now shoot them and eat them without any remorse 😂


Somehow you missed the work of these geniuses, James Lindsay, Helen Pluckrose, and Peter Boghossian.

Should be required reading before graduating High School as an inoculation against higher ed BS.









What an Audacious Hoax Reveals About Academia


Three scholars wrote 20 fake papers using fashionable jargon to argue for ridiculous conclusions.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Nice try, Costco!


I don't know, it doesn't look kosher to me, there is something that doesn't look right ... maybe Bro Sam can weigh in.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Somehow you missed the work of these geniuses, James Lindsay, Helen Pluckrose, and Peter Boghossian.
> 
> *Should be required reading before graduating High School as an inoculation against higher ed BS.*
> 
> ...


Sadly many fail to question the norm way past highschool...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

StephenCanale said:


> protect ourselves against sleep apnea, diabetes, cancer and dementia by refusing the jab, right?


The article should have been that they found the cure for cancer!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> The article should have been that they found the cure for cancer!


Nah, they are too intelligent to waste their time on such cure, they are too intelligent for that, they want more challenging stuff, stuff like claims made at Davos (WEF) by Yuval Noah Harari, Klaus Schwab's advisor, about having the ability to hack human mind thanks to technology. Now, of course, people ask from where those conspiracy theories come from, and they assume they are spread by tinfoils, when in fact, it's the stupid "conspirators" that brag about their intentions.

Don't waste your time watching the whole video, the beginning is more than enough (that's the first video I found in a quick search). Of course, the guy is full of ****, nothing that he says is real, but the worrying part is that this guy get to address world "leaders" at Davos, and they seem VERY interested in what he is saying, especially when he talks about dictatorship, and how to implement it. Oh, and he does refer to humans as "hackable animals".


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am amazed at how you are able to write these missives.

Cant type that long on my phone.

That said, please do continue bros.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> This lovely lady...
> 
> View attachment 17087587
> 
> ...


PF,

She’s most definitely _not _hard to look upon.

As for her alleged offenses: unfortunately, it’s the same all over. There are those caught, those sought.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Now I've heard everything...









Woman Accused Of Hiding Stolen Rolex Inside Her Body | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Oh, and he does refer to humans as "hackable animals".


He seems fun.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> Now I've heard everything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, why is that surprising? It’s the first place I’d look!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, I didn't know that I could start a heated thread outside the Rolex subforum, and even less in the Café 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/poll-electric-cars-yay-or-nay.5457995/


Hey PF - Just read the whole thing - I am amazed and disappointed how some folk can turn what is an interesting and vital current topic into an occasion for posturing and polemic - seems some folk just love to be contrary 
Ironically, I voted for EVs however the thread led me to read wider and clearly the matter is far from the oft offered "EV good, ICE bad"

Do you think the raised concerns over the environmental impact of producing electric cars, especially the toxic batteries/recyclability issue etc) will be resolved in, say, a decade?
Do you think there is a disingenuous narrative which hides the actual environmental impact of manufacturing EVs?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nah, they are too intelligent to waste their time on such cure, they are too intelligent for that, they want more challenging stuff, stuff like claims made at Davos (WEF) by Yuval Noah Harari, Klaus Schwab's advisor, about having the ability to hack human mind thanks to technology. Now, of course, people ask from where those conspiracy theories come from, and they assume they are spread by tinfoils, when in fact, it's the stupid "conspirators" that brag about their intentions.
> 
> Don't waste your time watching the whole video, the beginning is more than enough (that's the first video I found in a quick search). Of course, the guy is full of ****, nothing that he says is real, but the worrying part is that this guy get to address world "leaders" at Davos, and they seem VERY interested in what he is saying, especially when he talks about dictatorship, and how to implement it. Oh, and he does refer to humans as "hackable animals".


Invicta sales post 🤔

Actually I am starting to find them remarkably attractive….in fact I might buy one…..in fact I might buy two…..one for the wife 😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Now I've heard everything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite a testimony for the double or triple oyster case.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Regards!


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> View attachment 17096971
> 
> View attachment 17096970


Pong, is that you, snapping the watch first, then the burger?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Pong, is that you, snapping the watch first, then the burger?


No way…I can make out what both are 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Simon said:


> Do you think the raised concerns over the environmental impact of producing electric cars, especially the toxic batteries/recyclability issue etc) will be resolved in, say, a decade?
> Do you think there is a disingenuous narrative which hides the actual environmental impact of manufacturing EVs?


My own answers:

The timing is just coincidental, but there's a battery recycling facility under construction in South Carolina that should be up and running in mid-2023. https://news.yahoo.com/redwood-materials-ev-battery-recycling-plant-south-carolina-183146247.html

I don't think there's anyone hiding the actual environmental impact of manufacturing EVs. I do think that it's a bad-faith argument to say that they're awful without also acknowledging that we simply can't keep extracting and setting fire to hydrocarbons. It's only been a few generations since we've had toxic coal-and-oil-fired "London fog" (and even less time since smog was hiding the Golden Gate Bridge) and we've already forgotten how badly and easily we can kill ourselves. (you want to talk about hiding actual environmental impact, you look at how oil companies _hid their own_ environmental studies)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> Hey PF - Just read the whole thing - I am amazed and disappointed how some folk can turn what is an interesting and vital current topic into an occasion for posturing and polemic - seems some folk just love to be contrary
> Ironically, I voted for EVs however the thread led me to read wider and clearly the matter is far from the oft offered "EV good, ICE bad"
> 
> Do you think the raised concerns over the environmental impact of producing electric cars, especially the toxic batteries/recyclability issue etc) will be resolved in, say, a decade?
> Do you think there is a disingenuous narrative which hides the actual environmental impact of manufacturing EVs?


Simply put Simon, even if they could come up with a 100% clean battery, replacing ICE cars with EVs is not feasable, not now, not in a hundred years, it's a big scam on many levels.

I don't care about the "studies" that people google to argue in favor of EVs, I only care about facts:

There is no enough electrical energy produced in the world, all sources combined, that can power the actual cars on the road if they were to be replaced by EVs, period. How do I know it, easy, I use a calculator, and some electric formulas, not google.

Renewable energies are a joke, on so many levels, and they cause more harm than good to the environment, including animal life. On the other hand, they are great for individual use if you are in a remote area or want for some reason to be grid independent.

Net zero is a joke, there isn't a single thing produced that doesn't generate carbon emissions, including food, which means that if you reach this, we would be living in caves; do you have an idea what it takes to produce cement? steel? bricks? just to name a few. How about food? can you imagine 7 billion naked hunter gatherers competing for food and caves?

Also, net zero, or lowering carbon emission as close to zero will mean reducing the O2 level to close to zero; from where does our oxygen come? from Davos in Switzerland? it comes from the plants that convert carbon into oxygen through photosynthesis, at least this is what they told us in school, remember?

Is there a climate warming? sure there is, and it's cyclical, it was called summer before they changed the definition, you know, that time when definitions were set in hard copies encyclopedias that you couldn't edit at will.

Lastly, to your question "Do you think there is a disingenuous narrative which hides the actual environmental impact of manufacturing EVs?", my answer is yes, there is a disingenuous narrative about climate and EVs, but the real goal is limiting the use of personal mobility, they can't do it with ICE cars, they can do it with EVs. Now, some people called me a conspiracy theorist in the past regarding another trending subject, well, they don't anymore.

My advice to you Si, don't EVER get rid of your ICE car, and don't worry about the planet, nature knows how to take care of itself, always did, alway will.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Simply put Simon, even if they could come up with a 100% clean battery, replacing ICE cars with EVs is not feasable, not now, not in a hundred years, it's a big scam on many levels.
> 
> I don't care about the "studies" that people google to argue in favor of EVs, I only care about facts:
> 
> ...


I rest my case.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> there is a disingenuous narrative about climate and EVs, but the real goal is limiting the use of personal mobility


Here I gotta disagree.

While I could of course be wrong, to me it seems quite a bit less sinister and instead more basic and obvious.

Money.

If you can can disrupt existing and entrenched consumer patterns and force a shift to new ones, the profit is extreme and will last for decades to come.

Seriously, if you can essentially force consumers to replace every car, motorcycle, boat, snowmobile, jet-ski, truck, lawnmower, snowblower, weed wacker, chainsaw, moped, go-cart, etc. and then add buses (school and municipal) short and long haul trucks etc. then there is a truly massive amount of economic potential.

A quick mental count for myself totals 11 ICE items that would need to be replaced in my household alone.

Then there's furnaces, range-tops and clothes dryers and pool heaters, etc.

I don't have time to do the research and math to even begin to calculate how much profit is available to be captured across the globe.

I can't even guess about how much money there is to be made.

And that's not even considering all of the profits on the power supply side... windmills and solar panels, etc.

I can't say there aren't other motives also in play, but we're talking about amounts of potential profits never seen before.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> Now I've heard everything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the owner is familiar the “how to clean your watch” posts…


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BTW, if you need an example to see how money moves markets, consider the 30-50 years that everyone bought any and everything "low fat" totaling tens of Billions or Trillions of dollars.

Families literally ate tubs of trans fats for decades.

Many still do.

All based on "The Science" and even "Settled Science."

Americans looking any thinner to any of you?

Are there people who knew this was all BS? Sure. Are there companies that reformulated products to fit the narrative, even while knowing it was mostly BS?

Duh.

If you're in business then your objective is to make profit, so slapping "Heart Healthy" and "Low Fat" labels on everything is a much easier road to lasting profit.

It's a trend that lasted decades and by many measures is still going.

Same deal.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Here I gotta disagree.
> 
> While I could of course be wrong, to me it seems quite a bit less sinister and instead more basic and obvious.
> 
> ...


Of course SC, money is part of the equation, it's the cherry on top. Think of it, billions of taxpayers money are allocated to research for "more efficient and cleaner batteries". How do you quantify the cost of research? we are not talking about the R&D of a jet fighter here, we are talking electrochemistry, why do you need billions for this king of research?

So, yes, getting billions as a bonus to a sinister plan, why not?

As to implement EVs as claimed, in replacement of ICE, not doable, so no money there.


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sugman said:


> I hope the owner is familiar the “how to clean your watch” posts…


I'd certainly be using a dishwasher for those ones😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Now I've heard everything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like an inside job 😉


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Simply put Simon, even if they could come up with a 100% clean battery, replacing ICE cars with EVs is not feasable, not now, not in a hundred years, it's a big scam on many levels.
> 
> I don't care about the "studies" that people google to argue in favor of EVs, I only care about facts:
> 
> ...


Wish I could, but I don't think I or anyone could have said that better. Well written common sense there👆.

Why are governments forcing us to go completely ev? It makes absolutely no sense, especially when compared to a more staged approach of hybrids and plug in hybrids, which are far more economical and useful for everyone.

You don't need long range to make the perfect Ev, just a range extender. Car companies are already saying that most only travel a short distance each day, so EV's don't need a huge range, in my case, I travel around 20km a day for my commute, so a PHEV would be perfect, occasionally we do go on much longer trips where a PHEV would be perfect. We wouldn't even have to make any sacrifices, as it would be saving us money, and giving us long range...
I hate the way Toyota is bashed for being late to EV's, when they would have done far more for the environment than any other car company as they have sold so many hybrids, toyota is smart obviously, so they did hybrids in a big way, long before anyone else, but they now get bashed because some idiots are making everyone believe EV's are the only way.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Don’t like EVs, neither does Milo.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Don’t like EVs, neither does Milo.


Hate to be the one to break it to you, but that IWC dwarfs your poor pooch in this photo.

You need a larger dog to compensate for this watch!

Alternatively, do any of your neighbors own a Great Dane (or similar) you could "borrow" for IWC pics?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Seriously, if you can essentially force consumers to replace every car, motorcycle, boat, snowmobile, jet-ski, truck, lawnmower, snowblower, weed wacker, chainsaw, moped, go-cart, etc. and then add buses (school and municipal) short and long haul trucks etc. then there is a truly massive amount of economic potential.
> 
> A quick mental count for myself totals 11 ICE items that would need to be replaced in my household alone.
> 
> Then there's furnaces, range-tops and clothes dryers and pool heaters, etc.


I remember this commercial asking "what if" every appliance we had was gas-powered:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> Wish I could, but I don't think I or anyone could have said that better. Well written common sense there👆.
> 
> Why are governments forcing us to go completely ev? It makes absolutely no sense, especially when compared to a more staged approach of hybrids and plug in hybrids, which are far more economical and useful for everyone.
> 
> ...


Why are they trying to impose EVs? that would be a too long subject to discuss, especially on a forum.

The reason why Toyota is late to EVs is because the CEO, Akio Toyoda was against EVs, and he was forced to get on the EV wagon. Yes, Toyota was a pioneer with hybrid cars, but hybrid are not EVs, they use a battery to store energy recuperated through the different driving cycles (brakings, down-hills, deceleration) and re-use its stored energy saving fuel in the process. Furthermore, the batteries of non-plug in hybrids are very small, so are their electric motor by somparison with EVs'.

The idiots you are talking about know nothing about mechanics, or electricity, they parrot the propaganda and copy/paste articles written by amateurs citing biased studies. ICE cars were 10 times more polluting before banning tetraethyl lead as a antiknock agent, and the generalisation of electronically managed fuel injection, homogenuous fuel delivery, optimized combustion chambers, and variable timing, not only their efficiency drastically improved, they almost reached the cleanliness of popane gaz engines that yield a perfect combustion. If cars were responsible for "climate warming", we would have been toasted already back in the 60s, 70s, and 80s with the global democratisation of cars, not with the modern highly efficient ICE cars.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Got a call today. Going to look at a few sport models tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Got a call today. Going to look at a few sport models tomorrow. We'll see.


What were you on the “list” for? Sub? Batman? Daytona? Rainbow Daytona?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What were you on the “list” for? Sub? Batman? Daytona? Rainbow Daytona?
> .


Sub and SD43. Preowned actually but this is a Rolex AD with two Lititz trained Rolex watchmakers and the prices are darn good, so it can't hurt to take a peek. The SA that I talked to is well aware of how picky I am. 😂 I figure that if I buy one of these, maybe it'll support my Batman request and shorten my wait time on it


----------



## Phantom007 (Nov 8, 2021)

Pongster, this one's for you:








Too fuzzy, np, fixed now:


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Phantom007 said:


> Pongster, this one's for you:
> View attachment 17098928
> 
> Too fuzzy, np, fixed now:
> View attachment 17098929


Nice pictures, but you need to understand the Pong style, he's the inventor of the reverse-bokeh, and the only one to master this technique.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Lost an amount of posts again. I've gotta stay out of that Public Forum. It seems that almost every thread gets hijacked these days.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Why are they trying to impose EVs? that would be a too long subject to discuss, especially on a forum.
> 
> The reason why Toyota is late to EVs is because the CEO, Akio Toyoda was against EVs, and he was forced to get on the EV wagon. Yes, Toyota was a pioneer with hybrid cars, but hybrid are not EVs, they use a battery to store energy recuperated through the different driving cycles (brakings, down-hills, deceleration) and re-use its stored energy saving fuel in the process. Furthermore, the batteries of non-plug in hybrids are very small, so are their electric motor by somparison with EVs'.
> 
> The idiots you are talking about know nothing about mechanics, or electricity, they parrot the propaganda and copy/paste articles written by amateurs citing biased studies. ICE cars were 10 times more polluting before banning tetraethyl lead as a antiknock agent, and the generalisation of electronically managed fuel injection, homogenuous fuel delivery, optimized combustion chambers, and variable timing, not only their efficiency drastically improved, they almost reached the cleanliness of popane gaz engines that yield a perfect combustion. If cars were responsible for "climate warming", we would have been toasted already back in the 60s, 70s, and 80s with the global democratisation of cars, not with the modern highly efficient ICE cars.


Personally I think if there were a solution to the energy/food crisis there's only one answer - reduction of world population.

To quote the original Matrix movie - humans are like a virus to the Earth, we spread and consume everything in our path, and keep expanding. 

The math is, like you said, simple. And I don't even need a calculator - the world's population increased by three fold since 1950 from 2.5 billion to almost 8 billion. With the world's finite resources, will it sustain an ever increasing population?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think if there were a solution to the energy/food crisis there's only one answer - reduction of world population.
> 
> To quote the original Matrix movie - humans are like a virus to the Earth, we spread and consume everything in our path, and keep expanding.
> 
> The math is, like you said, simple. And I don't even need a calculator - the world's population increased by three fold since 1950 from 2.5 billion to almost 8 billion. *With the world's finite resources, will it sustain an ever increasing population?*


Yes, if our American friends agree to eat less and consume less 😉

“With less than 5 percent of world population, the U.S. uses one-third of the world’s paper, a quarter of the world’s oil, 23 percent of the coal, 27 percent of the aluminum, and 19 percent of the copper,” he reports. “Our per capita use of energy, metals, minerals, forest products, fish, grains, meat, and even fresh water dwarfs that of people living in the developing world.”









Use It and Lose It: The Outsize Effect of U.S. Consumption on the Environment


Scientific American is the essential guide to the most awe-inspiring advances in science and technology, explaining how they change our understanding of the world and shape our lives.




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, if our American friends agree to eat less and consume less 😉
> 
> “With less than 5 percent of world population, the U.S. uses one-third of the world’s paper, a quarter of the world’s oil, 23 percent of the coal, 27 percent of the aluminum, and 19 percent of the copper,” he reports. “Our per capita use of energy, metals, minerals, forest products, fish, grains, meat, and even fresh water dwarfs that of people living in the developing world.”
> 
> ...


Watch out PF….there might be some on here 🫣


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think if there were a solution to the energy/food crisis there's only one answer - reduction of world population.
> ...With the world's finite resources, will it sustain an ever increasing population?


A lot of smart people say we're not in any real danger of overpopulation.

As economies mature and people are made more wealthy, their family size goes down.

From a reproduction standpoint, many first world countries are between being below replacement rates already to just barely above, and the trend is clearly downward.



Panerol Forte said:


> Yes, if our American friends agree to eat less and consume less 😉
> 
> “With less than 5 percent of world population, the U.S. uses one-third of the world’s paper..."


What can I say, we like to read.

Fast food wrappers, mostly.

But still.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> A lot of smart people say we're not in any real danger of overpopulation.
> 
> As economies mature and people are made more wealthy, their family size goes down.
> 
> From a reproduction standpoint, many first world countries are between being below replacement rates already to just barely above, and the trend is clearly downward.


Hmm...🤔

So where did the 5+billion increase in population come from...?

Are these the same smart people who keep telling us that EVs is the solution to save the environment? Or that eating beef is bad for the environment?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm...🤔
> 
> So where did the 5+billion increase in population come from...?
> 
> Are these the same smart people who keep telling us that EVs is the solution to save the environment? Or that eating beef is bad for the environment?


Here's a simple graphic:










You can look up countries on many sources.

Japan and few others are negative.

Germany/France/UK/USA are all under 1% (and some would be negative if not for immigration).

As wealth and stability increases, average family size decreases.

But no, the EV/Global Warming/Everything-Alarmist crowd is very much in the "overpopulation" camp.

But, as with almost every topic, details vary by region.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Sub and SD43. Preowned actually but this is a Rolex AD with two Lititz trained Rolex watchmakers and the prices are darn good, so it can't hurt to take a peek. The SA that I talked to is well aware of how picky I am. 😂 I figure that if I buy one of these, maybe it'll support my Batman request and shorten my wait time on it


Godfrey.

Bought a pre-owned Sub 126610LN. At the local dive with the best fish sandwich for lunch now.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Personally I think if there were a solution to the energy/food crisis there's only one answer - reduction of world population.
> 
> To quote the original Matrix movie - humans are like a virus to the Earth, we spread and consume everything in our path, and keep expanding.
> 
> The math is, like you said, simple. And I don't even need a calculator - the world's population increased by three fold since 1950 from 2.5 billion to almost 8 billion. With the world's finite resources, will it sustain an ever increasing population?


Thanos took over Bro Dick’s account!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Bought a pre-owned Sub 126610LN. At the local dive with the best fish sandwich for lunch now.
> View attachment 17099745


Great! What made you pick the sub over the SD43? Greater versatility? More wearable?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Great! What made you pick the sub over the SD43? Greater versatility? More wearable?


I plan to wear it most days, and the SD was just hefty enough that I thought I'd need a break from it now and then. I don't want that burden with this purchase.

Btw, they had a used Deep Sea too. Quite a bit different than several months ago.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> A lot of smart people say we're not in any real danger of overpopulation.
> 
> As economies mature and people are made more wealthy, their family size goes down.
> 
> ...


Agree, we are definitely not inany danger of overpopulation, 7 or 8 billion people is not much on a global scale. The funny thing about numbers, you can make them look like a lot when convenient, and negligible when it's convenient.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Thanos Bill took over Bro Dick’s account!


FIFY


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> I plan to wear it most days, and the SD was just hefty enough that I thought I'd need a break from it now and then. I don't want that burden with this purchase.
> 
> Btw, they had a used Deep Sea too. Quite a bit different than several months ago.


Sub is the perfect “most days” watch.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> I plan to wear it most days, and the SD was just hefty enough that I thought I'd need a break from it now and then. I don't want that burden with this purchase.
> 
> Btw, they had a used Deep Sea too. Quite a bit different than several months ago.


I've been wearing my SD43 quite often lately (used to grab a Sub instead when feeling like wearing a diver), but at the end of the day, it's a very confortable watch when you get used to it. The Deepsea on the other hand is too top heavy, I tried it once and it immediately felt odd and uncomfortable, it's not the extra weight, I have heavier watches, it's the weight repartition; apples to apples comparison, the TT SD43 for instance is a heavier watch, but it's as comfortable as the SS one.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> FIFY


Bill?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Bill?


Gates!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> I've been wearing my SD43 quite often lately (used to grab a Sub instead when feeling like wearing a diver), but at the end of the day, it's a very confortable watch when you get used to it. The Deepsea on the other hand is too top heavy, I tried it once and it immediately felt odd and uncomfortable, it's not the extra weight, I have heavier watches, it's the weight repartition; apples to apples comparison, the TT SD43 for instance is a heavier watch, but it's as comfortable as the SS one.


How does the Sea Dweller compare to the Omega Planet Ocean 600 and the Diver 300m?

I tried on the Omega's recently and the PO is just absurdly thick.

What's funny is you don't realize it from pictures or even handling it, until you see how much the case back protrudes adding something like 4 mm to the overall thickness.

Too bad, there's a more that one that I think are awesome visually, but just wouldn't want to wear them.

The 300m seem to be about my limit at just under 14mm, but I'm still having a hard time accepting the protruding HE valve.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> How does the Sea Dweller compare to the Omega Planet Ocean 600 and the Diver 300m?
> 
> I tried on the Omega's recently and the PO is just absurdly thick.
> 
> ...


The only Omega I ever owned is a vintage one, so I can't compare, but Sappie do have both, I think he can give a real life experience comparison.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 17100289


Congrats!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Congrats!


Thanks. It was a grind to score the right Sub. Waitin' on a Batman now.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Pong, is that you, snapping the watch first, then the burger?


It’s my phantom version


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> It looks like an inside job 😉


so not an outside job? Neither above job nor below job?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> How does the Sea Dweller compare to the Omega Planet Ocean 600 and the Diver 300m?
> 
> I tried on the Omega's recently and the PO is just absurdly thick.
> 
> ...


Stand by


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 17100289


Congrats


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Bought a pre-owned Sub 126610LN. At the local dive with the best fish sandwich for lunch now.
> View attachment 17099745


You should have also bought a sub sandwich bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Going to the country for the day


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

StephenCanale said:


> How does the Sea Dweller compare to the Omega Planet Ocean 600 and the Diver 300m?
> 
> I tried on the Omega's recently and the PO is just absurdly thick.
> 
> ...



























































Of course the PO and SD43 are thicker, but but I suppose I’m used to them so the thickness doesn’t bother me. I fine they both wear similarly. I don’t find the PO caseback too bulgy. No more so than the SD43. The 300m is noticeably thinner but still hefty and substantial.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Thanks. It was a grind to score the right Sub. Waitin' on a Batman now.


May I suggest getting a Pepsi instead of a Batman? the Batman may feel redundent next to the Submariner as the blue has a tendency to almost turn black in low light*, and you won't feel a big visual difference with the Submariner in such conditions. Mind you, I love the Batman, but it needs a strong lighting to really appreciate the blue in it.

*This is due to the layered color mixing process of the ceramic used by Rolex, the Blue bezel on the Smurf doesn't react the same way in low light.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> May I suggest getting a Pepsi instead of a Batman? the Batman may feel redundent next to the Submariner as the blue has a tendency to almost turn black in low light*, and you won't feel a big visual difference with the Submariner in such conditions. Mind you, I love the Batman, but it needs a strong lighting to really appreciate the blue in it.
> 
> *This is due to the layered color mixing process of the ceramic used by Rolex, the Blue bezel on the Smurf doesn't react the same way in low light.


I'll keep that in mind and use my QA Inspector skills to make a well thought out decision.😀👍 My decision for a Batman was based on the fact that the 116710LN was absolutely too much overlap. A collection killer, as Sporty always said, and I sold mine. The Batman got my favor because the blue half of the bezel is for day, and the sky is blue in the day. The black half of the bezel is used for night, and that's the color of the night sky.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> I'll keep that in mind and use my QA Inspector skills to make a well thought out decision.😀👍 My decision for a Batman was based on the fact that the 116710LN was absolutely too much overlap. A collection killer, as Sporty always said, and I sold mine. The Batman got my favor because the blue half of the bezel is for day, and the sky is blue in the day. The black half of the bezel is used for night, and that's the color of the night sky.


In such case, you could get the Batgirl, that way not only you get the visual difference more pronounced, you get a different wearing feeling.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> In such case, you could get the Batgirl, that way not only you get the visual difference more pronounced, you get a different wearing feeling.


Good point.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Wearing this today for my 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary party, doesn't
time fly when you have a wonderful partner and friend.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigEd said:


> Wearing this today for my 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary party, doesn't
> time fly when you have a wonderful partner and friend.
> View attachment 17100617


Happy 50th anniversary, wishing you many happy years to come 🥂


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> The 300m is noticeably thinner but still hefty and substantial.


Thanks!

I think the 300m is moving up the list. 🙂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Jeesus*, when this madness will end? maybe it's time for a great reset after all. Go for it Klaus, you have my full support!









Norwegian actress Tonje Gjevjon faces up to 3 years in prison for saying men cannot be lesbians


A woman in Norway is facing up to three years in prison on criminal hate-speech charges after saying that a man cannot become a lesbian.




nypost.com






*Not a typo, strangely, this name is censured.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Jeesus*, when this madness will end? maybe it's time for a great reset after all. Go for it Klaus, you have my full support!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Godfrey

In case you wonder where I get those clown world news, here is my source


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Jeesus*, when this madness will end? maybe it's time for a great reset after all. Go for it Klaus, you have my full support!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I’ve always said, if I were female, I would definitely be a lesbian.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's sashimi time 😋


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice pictures, but you need to understand the Pong style, he's the inventor of the reverse-bokeh, and the only one to master this technique.


"reverse-bokeh" - hilarious and astute


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

The new (to me) Sub is functioning extremely well so far.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't know what she's saying, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> I don't know what she's saying, but I'm okay with that.
> View attachment 17102598


She’s giving a very uplifting speech.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> I don't know what she's saying, but I'm okay with that.
> View attachment 17102598


I’ve spent the last several minutes trying to read her nips, I mean, lips.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> I’ve spent the last several minutes trying to read her nips, I mean, lips.


I can't get the 1st word or two, but based on the collar type and my lip reading, I think the last two words are ... boff me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

We have a problem. According to researchers, the climate is warming due to pollution, and beside switching to EVs and stopping burning fossile fuel, we should stop eating meat because cows fart, and methane is a major contributor to global warming. Their solution, stop eating meat and become vegan. BUT, another group of researcher conducted another study that concluded the following:









Vegan Men Fart Seven Times More Than Non-Vegans, Study Finds


Good for your gut. Bad for your social life




www.menshealth.com





So, that's 7 billion people farting 7 times more (yes, women fart too, but they do it in secret), and we are left with only two choices, either we die from overheating, or we die from the stink.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> We have a problem. According to researchers, the climate is warming due to pollution, and beside switching to EVs and stopping burning fossile fuel, we should stop eating meat because cows fart, and methane is a major contributor to global warming. Their solution, stop eating meat and become vegan. BUT, another group of researcher conducted another study that concluded the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure the pharmaceutical companies have a (profitable for them) solution ready to release to address the problem. Otoh, there's always beano (until they ban it).


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> I'm sure the pharmaceutical companies have a (profitable for them) solution ready to release to address the problem. Otoh, there's always beano (until they ban it).


With the speed of science, it won't be long before Pfizer comes out with some anti-fart vaccine 😂

The only down side is that future generations won't be able to understand such classic movie scenes


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> With the speed of science, it won't be long before Pfizer comes out with some anti-fart vaccine 😂
> 
> The only down side is that future generations won't be able to understand such classic movie scenes


Definitely an all-time classic!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Definitely an all-time classic!


Too bad they don't make comedy movies like they used to (I sound old, don't I?). Mel Brooks, Walter Matthau, Jack Lemon, Gene wilder, Richard Prior, Peter Sellers, Eddy Murphy, Steeve Martin, Leslie Nielsen, John Candy, Bill Murray, Chevy Chase, to name a few, they made me laugh during my teens and well into adulthood, comedy and humour was at another level up to the 90s, then it went down...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Too bad they don't make comedy movies like they used to (I sound old, don't I?). Mel Brooks, Walter Matthau, Jack Lemon, Gene wilder, Richard Prior, Peter Sellers, Eddy Murphy, Steeve Martin, Leslie Nielsen, John Candy, Bill Murray, Chevy Chase, to name a few, they made me laugh during my teens and well into adulthood, comedy and humour was at another level up to the 90s, then it went down...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


>


Godfrey.

Looks strang, being before helmets arrived on the scene.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

@Simon, what the hell is going on in England?









Brighton University asks staff not to say 'Christmas' to students


The University of Brighton has guided staff not to say 'Christmas' this year as it may offend some students - instead asking them to call it the 'winter closure period'.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Offend who? many muslim people in the Middle East celebrate Christmas with decorated trees in their homes and gifts for their kids, who are they afraid to offend in England?


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Happy 50th anniversary, wishing you many happy years to come 🥂


Thanks, seems a long time, but it went quite fast, especially when you see how much your own kids have grown, and also the speed that grandkids grow.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> PF,
> 
> She’s most definitely _not _hard to look upon.
> 
> As for her alleged offenses: unfortunately, it’s the same all over. There are those caught, those sought.


I'm ok sharing a jail cell with her.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

King_Neptune said:


> Godfrey.
> 
> Bought a pre-owned Sub 126610LN. At the local dive with the best fish sandwich for lunch now.
> View attachment 17099745


Dude, great looking lunch but where's the watch??


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Panerol Forte said:


> My advice to you Si, don't EVER get rid of your ICE car, and don't worry about the planet, nature knows how to take care of itself, always did, alway will.


Though it doesn't hurt to give her a helping hand when you can.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The shine has not worn off...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Simon, what the hell is going on in England?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I notice they don't want to change the days of the week to remove all trace of Celestial, Roman and Norse gods??!!!
I wonder if they protest against having a "month's annual Christmas leave"?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Simon, what the hell is going on in England?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Political virtue signalling is the scourge of our times.

Many of us saw this coming back in the 80's and most of what we half-jokingly made fun of potential outcomes has not only passed, but been greatly surpassed.

Pathetic.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> I notice they don't want to change the days of the week to remove all trace of Celestial, Roman and Norse gods??!!!
> I wonder if they protest against having a "month's annual Christmas leave"?


Good point Si, they may also want to remove the BC an AD, and restart from 0... wait, maybe that's what the great reset book written by WEF Big Honcho Klaus Schwab; I watched a video of him recently claiming that he wants to abolish all religions and create a new unique one. Yes, this is the guy that hosts in Davos Switzerland every year since the 70s* most of the world "leaders" and the "elite" of the various oligarchies.

Edited for *


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Simon, what the hell is going on in England?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBF, sparkly trees and all that stuff is a pagan tradition anyways, so any religion should be able to co-opt it how they see it.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> TBF, sparkly trees and all that stuff is a pagan tradition anyways, so any religion should be able to co-opt it how they see it.


I don't disagree, not even a little bit.

However, that's not really the point of contention for most of us.

I live in an area that has a pretty strong Jewish representation and also a very large Middle Eastern population.

If someone were to wish me happy Hanukkah I would say thank you and wish them the same.

If someone were to greet me with words celebrating Ramadan, I would return the favor.

In absolutely no case when I tell them to take down their symbolism, scrub their religious references from the calendar, and tell them their best wishes are not welcome simply because I do not share their religion.

It's like everything else in politics nowadays it all runs one way and for no actual benefit to anyone.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Went to the sneaker cache and chose the AF1's to wear for daily drivers this year, Chocolate Brown Tec Tuff.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Snowy morning gents!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> I don't disagree, not even a little bit.
> 
> However, that's not really the point of contention for most of us.
> 
> ...


I just leave it at "all of y'all suck" and don't bother replacing my faded USMC garden banner.

(the purpose of which seems to be to give solicitors the excuse to say "Are you a veteran? Thankyouforyourservice"  )


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of Toyota and EVs, from today's WSJ.

Toyota Chief Says ‘Silent Majority’ Has Doubts About Pursuing Only EVs

The WSJ may have been reading this thread and decided to write an article...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> The WSJ may have been reading this thread and decided to write an article...


If they were, maybe they've already compiled a Jenna article and we missed it.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> If they were, maybe they've already compiled a Jenna article and we missed it.


This pic is from that article.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Speaking of Toyota and EVs, from today's WSJ.
> 
> Toyota Chief Says ‘Silent Majority’ Has Doubts About Pursuing Only EVs
> 
> The WSJ may have been reading this thread and decided to write an article...


The WSJ is definitely reading this thread, so is Mr. Toyoda, which emboldened him to speak up when he realised that he had the OoO support 😉



Panerol Forte said:


> Why are they trying to impose EVs? that would be a too long subject to discuss, especially on a forum.
> 
> *The reason why Toyota is late to EVs is because the CEO, Akio Toyoda was against EVs, and he was forced to get on the EV wagon*. Yes, Toyota was a pioneer with hybrid cars, but hybrid are not EVs, they use a battery to store energy recuperated through the different driving cycles (brakings, down-hills, deceleration) and re-use its stored energy saving fuel in the process. Furthermore, the batteries of non-plug in hybrids are very small, so are their electric motor by somparison with EVs'.
> 
> The idiots you are talking about know nothing about mechanics, or electricity, they parrot the propaganda and copy/paste articles written by amateurs citing biased studies. ICE cars were 10 times more polluting before banning tetraethyl lead as a antiknock agent, and the generalisation of electronically managed fuel injection, homogenuous fuel delivery, optimized combustion chambers, and variable timing, not only their efficiency drastically improved, they almost reached the cleanliness of popane gaz engines that yield a perfect combustion. If cars were responsible for "climate warming", we would have been toasted already back in the 60s, 70s, and 80s with the global democratisation of cars, not with the modern highly efficient ICE cars.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> @Simon, what the hell is going on in England?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

StephenCanale said:


> I don't disagree, not even a little bit.
> 
> However, that's not really the point of contention for most of us.
> 
> ...


聖誕快樂!








Yeah, REALLY offensive! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This pic is from that article.
> View attachment 17104349


Is that you with Jenna?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Haven’t posted a watch pic here in a while!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

These just arrived today! The Speedy Snoopy is for my lady.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sappie66 said:


> He’s just arrived today! The Speedy Snoopy is for my lady.


Quartz, so I suspect that they are fake.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

And it has lume!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> And it has lume!


I think you overestimated your wrist Sappie, you should send this one to Simon 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> These just arrived today! The Speedy Snoopy is for my lady.


Where are the pushers for the Speedy? 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think you overestimated your wrist Sappie, you should send this one to Simon 😉


I literally LOL'd!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> 聖誕快樂!
> View attachment 17104788
> 
> Yeah, REALLY offensive! 🤣🤣🤣


The young lady on the right is going to poke her eyes out with that...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> And it has lume!


Is it really lume, or is it (electrically illuminated? Just curious.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Is it really lume, or is it (electrically illuminated? Just curious.


Really lume!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Anyone else get an email notice from Christopher Ward about the new Bel Canto releases?

Now that I have the opportunity, I don’t think I want to get one. Mainly because the case and bracelet are so plain looking and their made of titanium. And I don’t like titanium except in bike frames and golf club heads.


----------



## wiseinvestor (Feb 18, 2021)

Sappie66 said:


> Anyone else get an email notice from Christopher Ward about the new Bel Canto releases?
> 
> Now that I have the opportunity, I don’t think I want to get one. Mainly because the case and bracelet are so plain looking and their made of titanium. And I don’t like titanium except in bike frames and golf club heads.


I got an email. The Cielo and Viola are my favorite.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Anyone else get an email notice from Christopher Ward about the new Bel Canto releases?
> 
> Now that I have the opportunity, I don’t think I want to get one. Mainly because the case and bracelet are so plain looking and their made of titanium. And I don’t like titanium except in bike frames and golf club heads.


I never registered with them so obviously no email, but it really doesn't matter.

As cute and clever as the watch is and is happy as I am for Christopher Ward to receive such positive publicity, a watch that chimes every hour isn't really something I need or could rationally justify.

And that's coming from someone who can rationalize an awful lot when it comes to watch purchases!

I'm not your league of course, but still. LOL

Truth of the matter is I'm probably going to need to downsize soon because while I can easily rationalize owning as many watches as I do, when I think about the long-term servicing requirements that gets to be a little intimidating.

If they had a 20-year service intervals I keep them all but they don't so I think I'm going to have to trim.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Going to my daughters’ recital. Stuck in traffic.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think you overestimated your wrist Sappie, you should send this one to Simon 😉


I am losing weight and my wrist rapidly shrinking - now only 8.25"


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys, what do you think - Gold n green BB58 - I think it's small but perfectly formed, and a stunner - what say you?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Desk diving today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> Guys, what do you think - Gold n green BB58 - I think it's small but perfectly formed, and a stunner - what say you?
> View attachment 17107854


I love it! In fact, if I were to buy a Tudor, that would be the one.

P.S.: the watch and the shirt are a perfect match; what are the odds? I'd take it as a sign 😉

Edited for typo.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> I love it! In fact, if I were to buy a Tudor, that would be the one.
> 
> P.S.: the watch and the shirt are a perfect match; what are the odd? I'd take it as a sign 😉


Thanks PF - its an RL heavy cotton winter shirt - my missus calls it my "Rupert Bear" shirt
The gold Tudor watch is small for me at 39mm but so lovely - and on a strap not too showy, although not sure a priest should wear a gold watch - it's not cheap, but modest discount (??) before prices rise Jan1st and could be a one and done watch?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> Thanks PF - its an RL heavy cotton winter shirt - my missus calls it my "Rupert Bear" shirt
> The gold Tudor watch is small for me at 39mm but so lovely - and on a strap not too showy, although not sure a priest should wear a gold watch - it's not cheap, but modest discount (??) before prices rise Jan1st and could be a one and done watch?


Looks great! Do it!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> Thanks PF - its an RL heavy cotton winter shirt - my missus calls it my "Rupert Bear" shirt
> The gold Tudor watch is small for me at 39mm but so lovely - and on a strap not too showy, although not sure a priest should wear a gold watch - it's not cheap, but modest discount (??) before prices rise Jan1st and could be a one and done watch?


Being a YG watch, the fact that it's a little small makes it pass better, add to this that it's matt gold, is even less conspicuous for a priest. That being said, I never seen a priest wearing a silver cross, so, I guess gold is OK 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> Thanks PF - its an RL heavy cotton winter shirt - my missus calls it my "Rupert Bear" shirt
> The gold Tudor watch is small for me at 39mm but so lovely - and on a strap not too showy, although not sure a priest should wear a gold watch - *it's not cheap, but modest discount (??) before prices rise Jan1st and could be a one and done watch?*


You should get a discount easily (always been the case for PM watches when not in high demand, even Rolexes before the hype). I just checked Chrono 24, there is one for sale in the UK like new (stated new but dated July 22, so my guess is "like new"), the asking price is £11,800 (claiming Tudor list price of £13,340).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Simon said:


> Guys, what do you think - Gold n green BB58 - I think it's small but perfectly formed, and a stunner - what say you?
> View attachment 17107854


I like it!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Go for it father


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Guys, what do you think - Gold n green BB58 - I think it's small but perfectly formed, and a stunner - what say you?
> View attachment 17107854


Absolutely LOVE that combo! 
Best value? Hardly. But as a "one and done" I say go for it! 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Looks great! Do it!


Forgetting something bro Sap? 😉


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

🏈RIP Franco Harris.🙏


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

It's been a minute since I posted. Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to my brother's of the OoO!

I've been wearing these two fine vintage pieces the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> 🏈RIP Franco Harris.🙏


I loved the Steelers in the 70s…good memories. RIP 32.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Forgetting something bro Sap?
> View attachment 17108390


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> RIP Franco Harris.


What?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> What?


Franco was one of the good guys...Not only an NFL star, but an all around good guy and gentleman with class. He was a community and business leader and always an asset to the Pittsburgh / Western Pennsylvania area.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Franco was one of the good guys...Not only an NFL star, but an all around good guy and gentleman with class. He was a community and business leader and always an asset to the Pittsburgh / Western Pennsylvania area.


Yep, one of the all-time greats.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Whaddyathink?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Whaddyathink?


I like the look!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Sappie66 said:


> Whaddyathink?


Definitely works!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

It's gonna be miserable here today so staying inside with this.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas, guys!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigSeikoFan said:


> It's gonna be miserable here today so staying inside with this.
> View attachment 17111756


Was the dial always blue, or is that frost and ice?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> Was the dial always blue, or is that frost and ice?


Ice, Ice, baby...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

-2° F and very windy...All I want fr Christmas is to not lose power.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Btw, did you guys see the Rolex Deepsea Challenge Topper had for sale on there weekly pre-owned release ad? $$ It sold quickly.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

King_Neptune said:


> Btw, did you guys see the Rolex Deepsea Challenge Topper had for sale on there weekly pre-owned release ad? $$ It sold quickly.


I've seen it IRL, I wouldn't dare wearing it in the privacy of my home 😬


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

King_Neptune said:


> Btw, did you guys see the Rolex Deepsea Challenge Topper had for sale on there weekly pre-owned release ad? $$ It sold quickly.


I like Rolex.
I own Rolex.
I would never buy such an absurd watch, unless it was just to flip it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> I like Rolex.
> I own Rolex.
> I would never buy such an absurd watch, unless it was just to flip it.


Agreed. Invictas are cheaper.😂


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie, is this for real, or a parody?


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sappie, is this for real, or a parody?


Seemed hard to stomach, to say the least, but it's up on the official government site.






Dr. Tam’s holiday health check with the North Pole - Canada.ca


Dr. Theresa Tam, Canada’s Chief Public Health Officer, speaks with a very special guest about Santa’s health checklist.




www.canada.ca





If you put that insanity in a dystopian movie, you would be panned for gross and unrealistic exaggeration.

Absolutely sickening.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

StephenCanale said:


> Seemed hard to stomach, to say the least, but it's up on the official government site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? there is a transcript on the government site too? why? what is happening? are people losing their mind? who can accept such weird behaviour?

Edit: it reminds me of the movie Brazil.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Getting Norman caught up on current events.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Got myself a present  Was thinking Montreal Carrera, but could not avoid getting the Monaco first.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Happy Holidays bros


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Go for it father


Godfrey

did you pull the trigger father?

just realized. The money I spent on my cure for watch addiction could have bought me one already. Though the years that my life lengthened would be priceless.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sappie, is this for real, or a parody?


For real? DAMN! Talk about a shyt list!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Happy Holidays bros
> View attachment 17112968


And a Merry Christmas to you bro Pong 🎄


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sappie, is this for real, or a parody?


It is real, major cringe that it is. My tax dollars at work.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> It is real, major cringe that it is. My tax dollars at work.


Yes, SC showed me the link to the transcript on the Canadian Government site, how do you accept (as citizens) to be addressed like retarded children by government employees (which salaries you are paying), it's demeaning and insulting; even myslef watching this from thousands of miles away, am shocked, it has a NK flavor.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Franco was one of the good guys...Not only an NFL star, but an all around good guy and gentleman with class. He was a community and business leader and always an asset to the Pittsburgh / Western Pennsylvania area.


And he died a day or two before the anniversary of the Immaculate Reception. There was supposed to be a big celebration for it. I think the Raiders and Steelers are playing this week.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Merry Christmas bros! 









Not the best one for me I'm afraid. Both my parents tested positive and just got mom Paxlovid and Molnupiravir (per doctor's advice) for dad as he's on cholesterol medication. Only mild symptoms do far so hopefully nothing to worry about.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Merry Christmas bros!
> View attachment 17113270
> 
> 
> Not the best one for me I'm afraid. Both my parents tested positive and just got mom Paxlovid and Molnupiravir (per doctor's advice) for dad as he's on cholesterol medication. Only mild symptoms do far so hopefully nothing to worry about.


Merry Christmas bro Dick, and my best wishes of a speedy recovery to your parents.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> And he died a day or two before the anniversary of the Immaculate Reception. There was supposed to be a big celebration for it. I think the Raiders and Steelers are playing this week.


I am not into football, it's the first time I hear of this legend, but, I couldn't help noticing the similarity between Immaculate Reception and Immaculate Conception, and both anniversaries happening in the same month; could it be that the trademark owner up there wasn't very happy about the copyright infringement? just sayin'...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not into football, it's the first time I hear of this legend, but, I couldn't help noticing the similarity between Immaculate Reception and Immaculate Conception, and both anniversaries happening in the same month; could it be that the trademark owner up there wasn't very happy about the copyright infringement? just sayin'...


The Dec 23 event 25 years ago I think was really intended as a play on the Dec 8 event involving St Joaquin and St Anna.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> And he died a day or two before the anniversary of the Immaculate Reception. There was supposed to be a big celebration for it. I think the Raiders and Steelers are playing this week.


That is this afternoon. We have season tickets. My sister will be there if she is brave enough to endure the cold. This afternoon's high temp will be around 10 degrees F / -12 degrees C. We do have club seats that have direct access to a ~100 yard long indoor lounge though, so they can be inside if they wish.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Godfrey
> 
> did you pull the trigger father?
> 
> just realized. The money I spent on my cure for watch addiction could have bought me one already. Though the years that my life lengthened would be priceless.


No, just dont think I could get away with it, justify it or afford it
Got this instead as brothers Dick and James @5959HH @mui.richard enabled me  Its one of my smaller watches but 39mm with all dial makes it very readable and looks ok on the hams. Real retro vibe. Reminds me of the watches worn by the old men I knew when growing up. Lovely watch, great bracelet, good colour faux lume and I got a xmas discount


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> No, just dont think I could get away with it, justify it or afford it
> Got this instead as brothers Dick and James @5959HH @mui.richard enabled me  Its one of my smaller watches but 39mm with all dial makes it very readable and looks ok on the hams. Real retro vibe. Reminds me of the watches worn by the old men I knew when growing up. Lovely watch, great bracelet, good colour faux lume and I got a xmas discount
> View attachment 17113326


Very nice Si, I wonder what your next move will be


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

DP


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Very nice Si, I wonder what your next move will be


Thanks PF - a surprising buy for me but 58's just looked too small and I thought it a good companion to the Tudor Panda Chrono & Pepsi GMT. Have a watch being made by @german at the moment - very personal to me, hand engraved silver dial and handmade 'silberstein/mechano-esque) hands . Pic of dial below, not case - thats just for perspective


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> DP


Do Pong?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My Christmas watch









at Christmas eve lunch earlier at my folks, my brother asked why did i wear just a seiko. I told him it’s not just a seiko. I even challenged him to find one if he can.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of this same brother, i was planning on giving him the moonswatch a friend gave me. But my “boss” blocked me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

...didn't realize what it actually was.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> No, just dont think I could get away with it, justify it or afford it
> Got this instead as brothers Dick and James @5959HH @mui.richard enabled me  Its one of my smaller watches but 39mm with all dial makes it very readable and looks ok on the hams. Real retro vibe. Reminds me of the watches worn by the old men I knew when growing up. Lovely watch, great bracelet, good colour faux lume and I got a xmas discount
> View attachment 17113326


Looks so much better on you than me...must be something to do with the proportions.

Merry Christmas Si🎄😊


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all sons of opinions on Omega!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SolarPower said:


> Merry Christmas to all sons of opinions on Omega!
> View attachment 17114073
> 
> 
> View attachment 17114075


Merry Christmas Solar 🎄


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> The Dec 23 event 25 years ago I think was really intended as a play on the Dec 8 event involving St Joaquin and St Anna.


Godfrey

my mistake, it was 50 years ago. 1972.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas to those OoO bros who celebrate! 

I know the stereotype is that Jews always eat Chinese food, but I’m half Italian, so went to our favorite hole-in-the-wall Italian spot specializing in truffles!


























(And today’s watch)


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Merry Christmas to those OoO bros who celebrate!
> 
> I know the stereotype is that Jews always eat Chinese food, but I’m half Italian, so went to our favorite hole-in-the-wall Italian spot specializing in truffles!
> 
> ...


Thank you, and Happy Hanukkah to you  
Very nice. Now I know where all the truffles are gone to


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SolarPower said:


> Thank you, and Happy Hanukkah to you
> Very nice. Now I know where all the truffles are gone to


Thank you! 

The owner of the restaurant is from Italy and spends half the year there hunting for truffles himself. Food is out of this world and, while definitely expensive, still relatively well priced when compared to the “famous” Beverly Hills restaurants, etc.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Merry Christmas bro Dick, and my best wishes of a speedy recovery to your parents.


Merry Christmas PF! May the best come true for you and the family.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My Christmas watch
> View attachment 17113547
> 
> 
> at Christmas eve lunch earlier at my folks, my brother asked why did i wear just a seiko. I told him it’s not just a seiko. I even challenged him to find one if he can.


Have a Merry Christmas bro Pong, may all your photos be in focus during this festive season! 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still this for Christmas Day


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Son and I at a Christmas Eve gathering....


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Christmas guys


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Just woke up at 5 am on Dec 25th. Merry Christmas and Happy Hanakkuh guys!

Going back to sleep now, I think.😅


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

King_Neptune said:


> Just woke up at 5 am on Dec 25th. Merry Christmas and Happy Hanakkuh guys!
> 
> Going back to sleep now, I think.😅


Godfrey.

Actually, gonna fall back in the recliner for an hour or two.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

King_Neptune said:


> Just woke up at 5 am on Dec 25th. Merry Christmas and Happy Hanakkuh guys!
> 
> Going back to sleep now, I think.😅


Merry Christmas bro!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Merry Christmas to those OoO bros who celebrate!
> 
> I know the stereotype is that Jews always eat Chinese food, but I’m half Italian, so went to our favorite hole-in-the-wall Italian spot specializing in truffles!
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Sam! Gorgeous meal as usual 👍🏻


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Having a quiet Christmas dinner with the Mrs.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Merry Christmas to those OoO bros who celebrate!
> 
> I know the stereotype is that Jews always eat Chinese food, but I’m half Italian, so went to our favorite hole-in-the-wall Italian spot specializing in truffles!
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam, and a Happy Hanukkah to you 🕎


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

A Merry Christmas to all the OoO brothers, wishing you all the best of health, happiness, and watches 🎄


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Merry Christmas Sam! Gorgeous meal as usual


Thank you, and to you as well!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thank you Sam, and a Happy Hanukkah to you


Thank you, PF!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bellingham WA now. At IHOP on way to the airport. Vegas awaits!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Changed up for boxing day


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Last night of Hanukkah and another family dinner!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wrist shot with my siblings earlier. Then I realised there was a theme going on with the watches my three siblings wore.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Wrist shot with my siblings earlier. Then I realised there was a theme going on with the watches my three siblings wore.
> View attachment 17116957


This is worse than Wordle….. go on then….I got as far as “Divers” but the Due failed on that one 😂

Oh and happy holidays to all 👍🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 17117071


I dunno Pong, they look like they're on a mission to cause some poor guy to pass out and then steal his Rolex. Or maybe that's how they get them to gift to people.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Even if you are not into boats, you got to watch this older gentleman and the scene I stamped, he had his bespoke boat built according to his ideas, love this guy, just press play 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Even if you are not into boats, you got to watch this old gentleman and the scene I stamped, he had his bespoke boat built according to his ideas, love this guy, just press play 😂


Bro PF I'm starting to think you wanna get yourself a bespoke yacht with all the boat videos you're posting.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 17117071


What you should have said should be "can I watch"! 😉
No chance for misunderstandings.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Bro PF I'm starting to think you wanna get yourself a bespoke yacht with all the boat videos you're posting.


Not at all, I simply like watching those videos of beautiful complex constructions that even though designed and built by professionals, are in reality the expression of the vision of their owners. Speaking of owners, I LMAO when the guy before pressing the button to raise his seat said that his wife wished it was an ejection seat 😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jupiter matched the e92 interior!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Going on another trip to the country. Thinking of being a one watch guy for the week.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Going on another trip to the country. Thinking of being a one watch guy for the week.
> View attachment 17118051


Looks like my Christmas wish for you came true! 👍🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like my Christmas wish for you came true! 👍🏻


You wished for me to wear a VCO?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Messin’ around in Vegas.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Messin’ around in Vegas.


You need some proper "messing around" bro... it's Vegas after all!
And I ain't talking watches 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> You need some proper "messing around" bro... it's Vegas after all!
> And I ain't talking watches 😂


#Godfrey
That Free Bridge looks really good on you, very cool piece!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Messin’ around in Vegas.


I kinda like the green GP! I haven’t seen one in person yet, though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Davidoff Late Hour robusto, very nice.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## gsingh0317 (6 mo ago)

Got back from Thailand and the Seamaster was my one watch for 2 weeks, loved it!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I need to start giving this thing some TLC...direct sunlight shows the dirt way too well.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


>


Only a single person would have any doubt at all.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Still this


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

gsingh0317 said:


> Got back from Thailand and the Seamaster was my one watch for 2 weeks, loved it!
> 
> View attachment 17120439


So what is your Opinion on Omega


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

@BigSeikoFan , BSF, I just stumbled on this video for Charlie


----------



## gsingh0317 (6 mo ago)

Pongster said:


> So what is your Opinion on Omega


Absolutely love it! Gets more wrist time than my Explorer and Air King!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

gsingh0317 said:


> Absolutely love it! *Gets more wrist time than my Explorer and Air King!*


What? and you dare say this in the Rolex subforum?


----------



## gsingh0317 (6 mo ago)

Panerol Forte said:


> What? and you dare say this in the Rolex subforum?


I only say that because the Omega I bought brand new and the Explorer & Air King were second hand. Once the AD gets me my Milgauss, it's not coming off lol


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Very strange for me, having only one watch for a week!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

A late Merry Christmas and happy holidays all you wonderful Bastards  


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Very strange for me, having only one watch for a week!


That’s how am riding this week as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> A late Merry Christmas and happy holidays all you wonderful Bastards
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


How have you been bro?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

gsingh0317 said:


> I only say that because the Omega I bought brand new and the Explorer & Air King were second hand. Once the AD gets me my Milgauss, it's not coming off lol


Don’t walk it back. Nothing wrong with liking Omega over Rolex.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> How have you been bro?


Better brother. Finally settled back into the house. 2022 was incredibly difficult but we made it and are back home. Hoping some normalcy comes with the new year. 

Are you the Supreme Leader of the Philippines yet? You gotta be getting close. Lol


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Don’t walk it back. Nothing wrong with liking Omega over Rolex.


Absolutely. Some people enjoy cool looking movements and nifty features. Rolex is like the wall clock at work. Reliable and serve 1 function. But not entertaining. Lol. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Better brother. Finally settled back into the house. 2022 was incredibly difficult but we made it and are back home. Hoping some normalcy comes with the new year.
> 
> Are you the Supreme Leader of the Philippines yet? You gotta be getting close. Lol
> 
> ...


Am not even the supreme leader of my household, bro.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Am not even the supreme leader of my household, bro.





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

AL9C1 said:


> Better brother. Finally settled back into the house. 2022 was incredibly difficult but we made it and are back home. Hoping some normalcy comes with the new year.
> 
> Are you the Supreme Leader of the Philippines yet? You gotta be getting close. Lol
> 
> ...


May 2023 be a year of blessings for your family.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Afternoon








Evening


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> May 2023 be a year of blessings for your family.


I also want to include January, February, March, April, June, July, August, September, October, November and December.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Daughter: mummy what were you doing bouncing up and down daddy's tummy last night?
Mom: I have to do that honey otherwise daddy's tummy will get very fat!

Daughter: that's not gonna work!
Mom: why is that honey?

Daughter: it won't work because the babysitter keeps blowing daddy back up!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> This is worse than Wordle….. go on then….I got as far as “Divers” but the Due failed on that one 😂
> 
> Oh and happy holidays to all 👍🏻


I gave them what they’re wearing as gifts. On separate occasions.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I gave them what they’re wearing as gifts. On separate occasions.


Blimey…do you have any vacancies for additional friends 👨🏻‍🦳


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Blimey…do you have any vacancies for additional friends 👨🏻‍🦳


Am actually in the process of adding new friends. But these new friends also have something in common. Not sure if you would fit in bro.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Finally, another watch on my wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Am actually in the process of adding new friends. But these new friends also have something in common. Not sure if you would fit in bro.


The story of my life 🥲


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> The story of my life 🥲


Didnt mean to offend you bro. I dont think you’d want to be among the “friends” am cultivating now.

But if you find yourself in Manila, lemme know. Will give you a great time.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Am actually in the process of adding new friends. But these new friends also have something in common. Not sure if you would fit in bro.


Tsk, tsk, Pong, are you being uninclusive of Clive based on his gender? may I remind you that in the anglo-saxon countries there is no more difference between a birth-giving person and a non birth-giving person? Come on, be a gentleperson, and welcome Clive in the (non) exclusive circle of your friends 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I like this Omega


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Didnt mean to offend you bro. I dont think you’d want to be among the “friends” am cultivating now.
> 
> But if you find yourself in Manila, lemme know. Will give you a great time.


No…it’s too late I am being excluded…… 🤭


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> No…it’s too late I am being excluded…… 🤭


If you were in my shoes, you would have done the same bro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

2022 has been great. Looking forward to 2023.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I drove the orange 911 GT3 RS. My lady drove the yellow GT3. It was a blast.

And before you ask, my lap times were in fact, slightly faster than my lady’s.

if you are in Vegas, you have to do this!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

My lady is in the spa, I am roaming on my own.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady is in the spa, I am roaming on my own.


Psa: When roaming in Vegas, be alert for pickpockets. Just sayin' as a former resident.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

King_Neptune said:


> Psa: When roaming in Vegas, be alert for pickpockets. Just sayin' as a former resident.


Good advice. I try to keep my situational awareness on.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, @mui.richard, I just bought myself some selvedge jeans from 7 for all mankind.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, @mui.richard, I just bought myself some selvedge jeans from 7 for all mankind.


English only here on the forum please!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, @mui.richard, I just bought myself some selvedge jeans from 7 for all mankind.


7 For all mankind? Pre-washed I presume? 
You must be reasonably slim to fit into their jeans 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Good advice. I try to keep my situational awareness on.


My radar is always on for certain things...Vegas or not! 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like there's no running from this, no matter how careful you are...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like there's no running from this, no matter how careful you are...
> View attachment 17126726


Any bad symptoms? Feel better!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Any bad symptoms? Feel better!!


Nope, just like catching a flu. Thanks 😊


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, just like catching a flu. Thanks


Quick recovery!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> 7 For all mankind? Pre-washed I presume?
> You must be reasonably slim to fit into their jeans


I’m still a 30 inch waist under my gut. 🥲


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like there's no running from this, no matter how careful you are...
> View attachment 17126726


Dang. Hope it’s mild!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like there's no running from this, no matter how careful you are...
> View attachment 17126726


I caught the MKI (the original, not the homages) 3 years ago to the day, 31st of December 2019, thought it was the flu, treated it as a flu (vitamine C and a lot of liquids), and only realised months later what it was when the loss of taste and smell became a known indicator. Never caught anything eversince, not even a cold. Get well, and a Happy New Year bro Dick 🥂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I caught the MKI (the original, not the homages) 3 years ago to the day, 31st of December 2019, thought it was the flu, treated it as a flu (vitamine C and a lot of liquids), and only realised months later what it was when the loss of taste and smell became a known indicator. Never caught anything eversince, not even a cold. Get well, and a Happy New Year bro Dick 🥂


And a Happy New Year to you bro PF! 😷


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Dang. Hope it’s mild!


So far so good, all things considered. ☺
Sadly it means no hokers and blo for new year!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Oh, @mui.richard, I just bought myself some selvedge jeans from 7 for all mankind.


Reliving your youth bro?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Looks like there's no running from this, no matter how careful you are...
> View attachment 17126726


Get well soon bro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Get well soon bro


Thanks bro, Happy New Year! ☺


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Get well (to anyone who is sick) and Happy New Year to all.🍤🥩🥂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Reliving your youth bro?


Haha

My lady recommended them to me. They don’t seem overly youthful actually. The store merchandising and environment is not distinctly aimed at youth IMO. It has more of a high-end Gap feel, though predominantly jeans and casual wear. I didn’t feel out of place, but perhaps I am delusional.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

HNY all!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie's wishing everyone a Happy New Year.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Same from Jenna.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I know I haven’t been checking in here too often, been hiding out more over in the lounge, but for my old friends that don’t visit over there, I wanted to stop in and say Happy New Year!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie's wishing everyone a Happy New Year.
> View attachment 17128688


He looks like he's dreaming about driving a car like Toonces.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> Hey guys, I know I haven’t been checking in here too often, been hiding out more over in the lounge, but for my old friends that don’t visit over there, I wanted to stop in and say Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## gsingh0317 (6 mo ago)

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Charlie's wishing everyone a Happy New Year.
> View attachment 17128688





King_Neptune said:


> He looks like he's dreaming about driving a car like Toonces.


Gf


----------



## gsingh0317 (6 mo ago)

My dude ain't ready for New Years either lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

After sleeping for 15 hrs straight I'm getting better. Fever's gone and other than some flu like symptoms nothing.

Happy New Year bros!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

How about a joke to start the year off?

Question: how do you find a blind man on a nude beach?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

#godfrey
Give it a shot bros, it's not hard. 


mui.richard said:


> How about a joke to start the year off?
> 
> Question: how do you find a blind man on a nude beach?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> #godfrey
> Give it a shot bros, it's not hard.


Ba-dum tss 

Norman and I chilled while MrsBS took a nap. She was on call overnight so we didn’t get to pop the champagne that my boss gave me (Don Perryon or something…. I don’t drink much anyway, is it good?).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy New Year guys!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Ba-dum tss
> 
> Norman and I chilled while MrsBS took a nap. She was on call overnight so we didn’t get to pop the champagne that my boss gave me (Don Perryon or something…. I don’t drink much anyway, is it good?).
> 
> View attachment 17129388


You mean Dom Perignon.









I'm no connoisseur in all things wine and champagne but I'll say this - it's the "Rolex of champagne"! 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You mean Dom Perignon.
> View attachment 17131085
> 
> 
> I'm no connoisseur in all things wine and champagne but I'll say this - it's the "Rolex of champagne"! 😅


There’s also a waitlist?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I’m you need to wine and dine your Rolex AD, what do you need to give your wine merchant to get a Dom Perignon?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Or maybe it can be bundled with one of the watches in the LVMH group.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> There’s also a waitlist?


Not sure, but at least it's hyped 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I’m you need to wine and dine your Rolex AD, what do you need to give your wine merchant to get a Dom Perignon?


A Rolex! What else! 🤣


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 17131119


Back to your old self _*Pongster*_ style! 👍🏻


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> You mean Dom Perignon.
> View attachment 17131085
> 
> 
> I'm no connoisseur in all things wine and champagne but I'll say this - it's the "Rolex of champagne"!


I know what it is… 

And I was thinking “Rolex of champagne”, too. It was a gift from the boss at our company holiday dinner, and I thought, ya know, one thing that helps make a gift great is instant brand recognition. I’m sure there are “better” champagnes, and there are certainly more expensive champagnes, but this is the brand that everyone and their dog recognizes.

MrsBS isn’t a champagne drinker either, so we kinda thought of regifting it to a friend of ours. Then I looked up the MSRP and showed it to her, and she goes, “Ok, that’s ours, we’re not giving it to anyone!”


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> You mean Dom Perignon.
> View attachment 17131085
> 
> 
> I'm no connoisseur in all things wine and champagne but I'll say this - it's the "Rolex of champagne"! 😅


You don't need to know much about Champagne, if it's good enough for Lady Gaga, it's good enough for you 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> You don't need to know much about Champagne, if it's good enough for Lady Gaga, it's good enough for you 😉
> View attachment 17131358


Yep, totally!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I know what it is…
> 
> And I was thinking “Rolex of champagne”, too. It was a gift from the boss at our company holiday dinner, and I thought, ya know, one thing that helps make a gift great is instant brand recognition. I’m sure there are “better” champagnes, and there are certainly more expensive champagnes, but this is the brand that everyone and their dog recognizes.
> 
> MrsBS isn’t a champagne drinker either, so we kinda thought of regifting it to a friend of ours. Then I looked up the MSRP and showed it to her, and she goes, “Ok, that’s ours, we’re not giving it to anyone!”


And just like Rolex, some are selling way over MSRP.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, totally!
> View attachment 17131641


I am not sure that the association between Tudor and Lady Gaga will motivate me enough to buy a Tudor. In fact, Tudor being almost unknown outside the WIS world, I am not sure that the Lady Gaga fan base is the right target audience for watches with starting prices well above a highly specced Macbook.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am not sure that the association between Tudor and Lady Gaga will motivate me enough to buy a Tudor. In fact, Tudor being almost unknown outside the WIS world, I am not sure that the Lady Gaga fan base is the right target audience for watches with starting prices well above a highly specced Macbook.


Perhaps not in parts of Europe and the N. American market. But in Asia, where Tudor never stopped selling their watches alongside Rolex, Tudor has a pretty decent following and she and Jay Chou may just be the ones to attract younger clientele they are looking for.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

What’s up boys! Happy 2023!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a Tudor ambassador in my house


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Yep, totally!
> View attachment 17131641


Did somebody say Lady Gaga?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> And just like Rolex, some are selling way over MSRP.
> View attachment 17131653


Well shoot, we drank it 

Likely headed for recycling at the end of this week:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Well shoot, we drank it
> 
> Likely headed for recycling at the end of this week:
> 
> View attachment 17132636


As it should be. Hope you and Mrs BSi enjoyed.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

I love satire, this video made me LMAO 😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

@BigSeikoFan , this is for you BSF, I think I found a fiancée for Charlie.






P.S.: this video also explains the TP shortage in Australia, it WAS the Russians after all 😂


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> As it should be. Hope you and Mrs BSi enjoyed.


Yup. Although I think she had maybe 100ml (she’s very much the lightweight) and I had the rest. Easy to drink, went well with the cheese n’ crackers that we got from the Amish market.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup. Although I think she had maybe 100ml (she’s very much the lightweight) and I had the rest. Easy to drink, went well with the cheese n’ crackers that we got from the Amish market.


GF

We also watched this skit as is tradition (brought over from Germany by my sister):


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Been on a Tudor binge recently


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Been on a Tudor binge recently
> View attachment 17134531


ditto


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Another dose of Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wonder what she looks like without makeup...








Or Photoshop.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wonder what she looks like without makeup...
> View attachment 17135356
> 
> Or Photoshop.


Or Bondo.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Wonder what she looks like without makeup...
> View attachment 17135356
> 
> Or Photoshop.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


>


That is freaky!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Visited the Petersen Auto Museum recently and they were showcasing Magnus Walker's Porsche collection.





































My favorite is his modded 964.










This one is the first ever 930 Turbo sold in the US.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Visited the Petersen Auto Museum recently and they were showcasing Magnus Walker's Porsche collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Visited the Petersen Auto Museum recently and they were showcasing Magnus Walker's Porsche collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mav! Feel like I haven’t seen you post here in a minute (though I’ve been following your insta). Great shots, as always!!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Mav! Feel like I haven’t seen you post here in a minute (though I’ve been following your insta). Great shots, as always!!


Yep, I haven't posted here in a minute - been busy with life. 😊

How's the new M4? Hope you're well.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Yep, I haven't posted here in a minute - been busy with life.
> 
> How's the new M4? Hope you're well.


Long story short, I was in a hit and run with the new M3 (early November). Thankfully not injured at all and insurance took care of me. So…. I have a 2023 on the way (same exact spec M3 comp xDrive in Isle of Man green with Kyalami orange bucket seats interior). Car should be here this month. In the meantime, I picked up a higher mile 2013 e92 M3 (with the NA V8 that revs to a crisp 8400rpm) that I’ll be keeping as more of a daily!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

On a lighter note… in Maui this week!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Long story short, I was in a hit and run with the new M3 (early November). Thankfully not injured at all and insurance took care of me. So…. I have a 2023 on the way (same exact spec M3 comp xDrive in Isle of Man green with Kyalami orange bucket seats interior). Car should be here this month. In the meantime, I picked up a higher mile 2013 e92 M3 (with the NA V8 that revs to a crisp 8400rpm) that I’ll be keeping as more of a daily!


E92s are great! And your green M3 was totaled?!? Glad you are okay!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> On a lighter note… in Maui this week!


Wailea? Kanapali?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Wailea? Kanapali?


Wailea!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> E92s are great! And your green M3 was totaled?!? Glad you are okay!


Insurance totaled it (I didn’t think it was totaled - no air bags deployed, etc.) 

No injuries, which is the most important! 

Really enjoying driving the e92. Just a pleasure and surprisingly super comfortable in regular mode


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Insurance totaled it (I didn’t think it was totaled - no air bags deployed, etc.)
> 
> No injuries, which is the most important!
> 
> Really enjoying driving the e92. Just a pleasure and surprisingly super comfortable in regular mode


NA engines are great. That’s why I went with the GT3 in Vegas.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> NA engines are great. That’s why I went with the GT3 in Vegas.


As Clarkson would say … “what a machineeee!”


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Long story short, I was in a hit and run with the new M3 (early November). Thankfully not injured at all and insurance took care of me. So…. I have a 2023 on the way (same exact spec M3 comp xDrive in Isle of Man green with Kyalami orange bucket seats interior). Car should be here this month. In the meantime, I picked up a higher mile 2013 e92 M3 (with the NA V8 that revs to a crisp 8400rpm) that I’ll be keeping as more of a daily!


Damn! Glad you're not hurt in the accident.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Damn! Glad you're not hurt in the accident.


Thank you!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Spago … A5 wagyu, mushroom tagliatelle, opakapaka


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Spago … A5 wagyu, mushroom tagliatelle, opakapaka


Yum!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Long story short, I was in a hit and run with the new M3 (early November). Thankfully not injured at all and insurance took care of me. So…. I have a 2023 on the way (same exact spec M3 comp xDrive in Isle of Man green with Kyalami orange bucket seats interior). Car should be here this month. In the meantime, I picked up a higher mile 2013 e92 M3 (with the NA V8 that revs to a crisp 8400rpm) that I’ll be keeping as more of a daily!


Damn... glad you are OK and didn't get hurt. Great move you did purchasing that V8, it has the best V8 made by BMW, and the last they will make (or at least untill that EV thingy passes).


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Spago … A5 wagyu, mushroom tagliatelle, opakapaka


Definitely will be meeting you if I ever travel to California 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Damn... glad you are OK and didn't get hurt. Great move you did purchasing that V8, it has the best V8 made by BMW, and the last they will make (or at least untill that EV thingy passes).


Thank you! And my thoughts exactly!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Definitely will be meeting you if I ever travel to California


Please!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Took a pic at the ol’ stomping grounds yesterday morning. I had to settle for overcast skies because early mornings are the only time I’m sure I can block this driveway — no tour buses or anything like that yet.










The sunset, however, was FABULOUS.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Long story short, I was in a hit and run with the new M3 (early November). Thankfully not injured at all and insurance took care of me. So…. I have a 2023 on the way (same exact spec M3 comp xDrive in Isle of Man green with Kyalami orange bucket seats interior). Car should be here this month. In the meantime, I picked up a higher mile 2013 e92 M3 (with the NA V8 that revs to a crisp 8400rpm) that I’ll be keeping as more of a daily!


Oh damn! Glad you’re OK. The E92 is a beast, many say it’s one of the last “pure” BMW M cars.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> NA engines are great. That’s why I went with the GT3 in Vegas.


Amazing!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Took a pic at the ol’ stomping grounds yesterday morning. I had to settle for overcast skies because early mornings are the only time I’m sure I can block this driveway — no tour buses or anything like that yet.
> 
> View attachment 17137237
> 
> ...


Nice! New car?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Nice! New car?





mav said:


> Nice! New car?


Yup! Took advantage of the sweet spot in the market — my Civic hatch hadn’t dropped too far in value yet, new car didn’t have dealer markup. Picked up the TLX just before Thanksgiving.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Oh damn! Glad you’re OK. The E92 is a beast, many say it’s one of the last “pure” BMW M cars.


I agree! The engine is such a pleasure and the car is surprisingly comfortable/not stiff in regular comfort mode. Hit the “M” button and a light next to the word “power” comes on, and hitting a downshift just right between 2500-3000rpm is absolutely addicting!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Little change-up.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> I agree! The engine is such a pleasure and the car is surprisingly comfortable/not stiff in regular comfort mode. Hit the “M” button and a light next to the word “power” comes on, and hitting a downshift just right between 2500-3000rpm is absolutely addicting!!


... And let it scream to 8400 RPMs. The sound is exhilarating!

I miss the M1/M2 buttons! 😂

I have to press sport, exhaust flaps open, switch the PDK transmission to manual mode, and engage the spoiler in the up position for that distinct visual look. #porscheownerproblems


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup! Took advantage of the sweet spot in the market — my Civic hatch hadn’t dropped too far in value yet, new car didn’t have dealer markup. Picked up the TLX just before Thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 17137928


Congrats on the TLX!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Glad you’re safe SaM


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> ... And let it scream to 8400 RPMs. The sound is exhilarating!
> 
> I miss the M1/M2 buttons!
> 
> I have to press sport, exhaust flaps open, switch the PDK transmission to manual mode, and engage the spoiler in the up position for that distinct visual look. #porscheownerproblems


Poor you!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Glad you’re safe SaM


Thank you Bro Pong!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Messing with the DSLR!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Got to add maui onion to Margherita pizza! 










Classic Bolognese! 










And these guys have Peugeot (yes, the car company) salt and pepper shakers!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Messing with the phone camera


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Messing with the phone camera
> View attachment 17139429


I think it's about time phone makers add a Pong filter to their cameras instead of wasting their time and money on the likes of Leica to calibrate their phone cameras.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

....watchmaker straightened out the bezel, prices considerations fired across the bow, parley, and another bad decision floated into the harbor.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm soooooooo confused...😅😅









Tests were done at the same time and specimens were both taken from both nostrils at about the same spots/depth.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I'm soooooooo confused...😅😅
> View attachment 17139661
> 
> 
> Tests were done at the same time and specimens were both taken from both nostrils at about the same spots/depth.


I don't know bro Dick, are you sure those are not mislabeled pregnancy tests? 😬


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't know bro Dick, are you sure those are not mislabeled pregnancy tests? 😬


You know what bro PF, my mistake!
Damn! I'm with child cold!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I'm soooooooo confused...😅😅
> View attachment 17139661
> 
> 
> Tests were done at the same time and specimens were both taken from both nostrils at about the same spots/depth.


It's been forever since I've looked (and since MrsBS's school class that talked about it), but there's the difference between sensitivity and _specificity_, and it's more likely to get a false negative than a false positive with these tests. Meaning that it's safer to assume that you're positive in this case.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Congrats on the TLX!


Thinking of adding some moto flair:


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I'm soooooooo confused...😅😅
> View attachment 17139661
> 
> 
> Tests were done at the same time and specimens were both taken from both nostrils at about the same spots/depth.


Likely a false negative. Have you tried getting a PCR test?

Mrs Mav and Jr tested positive for covid in early Dec. Both were mostly asymptomatic. Somehow I tested negative (both home and PCR tests), but I assumed that I had it as well. 

Nonetheless, hope you're feeling OK and getting through it.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Thinking of adding some moto flair:
> 
> View attachment 17139948


That's a negative ghostrider.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Got to add maui onion to Margherita pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the pepper mill somehow end up in your pocket on the way out?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Photobombed!










This was immediately after having a ceramic coating installed during the summer. Smooth as a glass.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sappie66 said:


> Did the pepper mill somehow end up in your pocket on the way out?


Too easy. 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> And these guys have Peugeot (yes, the car company) salt and pepper shakers!


Well, I think that other car manufacturers should follow the example and start diversifying, it will take a lot of time and money to restart the production of ICE cars in the not so far future (that of course if they don't dismantle the gas stations in the meantime 😬).


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Did the pepper mill somehow end up in your pocket on the way out?


No, I decided to leave it there


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, I think that other car manufacturers should follow the example and start diversifying, it will take a lot of time and money to restart the production of ICE cars in the not so far future (that of course if they don't dismantle the gas stations in the meantime ).


You might be right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The fair Lady Jenna.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This lady is fair too.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> This lady is fair too.
> View attachment 17141959


That’s fair to say.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Photobombed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dealer talked me into buying a ceramic coating for my TLX, too. First one for me; anything that I should watch for?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Shopping with the boss.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Waiting for my exit Omega. I think been a while now. Still not here. My AD enticing me to get this in mean time.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Waiting for my exit Omega. I think been a while now. Still not here. My AD enticing me to get this in mean time.
> View attachment 17144033


I’ve seen this in the metal and quite like it!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I’ve seen this in the metal and quite like it!


Agree. It looks good. But does it look exit Omega good?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> The dealer talked me into buying a ceramic coating for my TLX, too. First one for me; anything that I should watch for?


It’s the first time for me as well. I made sure that the installer is good, knew what they are doing, and took their time. The risks of an improper installation are scratches and water spots but are relatively rare if the installer is half decent.

I did the 5 year one for mine.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Agree. It looks good. But does it look exit Omega good?


Does the 321 Speedmaster qualify?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Agree. It looks good. But does it look exit Omega good?


Godfrey

if I wasn’t on the watch addiction treatment protocol, there’s a good chance I might have gotten it already.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Does the 321 Speedmaster qualify?


In Pt?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Agree. It looks good. But does it look exit Omega good?


That I’m not so sure about. Not sure it’s an exit watch!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Waiting for my exit Omega. I think been a while now. Still not here. My AD enticing me to get this in mean time.
> View attachment 17144033


Love the chronoscope! Bracelet is really fine!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Agree. It looks good. But does it look exit Omega good?


No.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Agree. It looks good. But does it look exit Omega good?


For you Pong? definitely not, I see more something like this









But don't fool yourself Pong, there is no such a thing as an exit watch, I bought my exit Rolex three years ago, and my last one I didn't pull it out of the box yet 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> For you Pong? definitely not, I see more something like this
> View attachment 17144254
> 
> 
> But don't fool yourself Pong, there is no such a thing as an exit watch, I bought my exit Rolex three years ago, and my last one I didn't pull it out of the box yet 😉


Close PF. This is what i have on order.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

some call it JPS version.

and with my watch addiction cure, am almost sure it will really be my exit Omega.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Close PF. This is what i have on order.
> View attachment 17144266


Even better! you never disappoint Pong


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Even better! you never disappoint Pong


Hope it arrives. If the chronoscope gold was on bracelet, might consider it. Even if i can’t read the scales on the dial.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Hope it arrives. If the chronoscope gold was on bracelet, might consider it. Even if i can’t read the scales on the dial.


Nope, you made the perfect choice.

Edit: I thought the chronoscope in place of... yes, the chronoscope is very nice indeed, but the writings are so small, you need eagle vision to read them.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nope, you made the perfect choice.
> 
> Edit: I thought the chronoscope in place of... yes, the chronoscope is very nice indeed, but the writings are so small, you need eagle vision to read them.


The eagle might even need reading glasses.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> For you Pong? definitely not, I see more something like this
> View attachment 17144254
> 
> 
> But don't fool yourself Pong, there is no such a thing as an exit watch, I bought my exit Rolex three years ago, and my last one I didn't pull it out of the box yet 😉


Though because it’s green, several ADs have told me that this is more in demand. So good for me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Though because it’s green, several ADs have told me that this is more in demand. So good for me.


The green is very nice, I love green, but for this specific watch, I think your choice is more timeless (no pun intended).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> The green is very nice, I love green, but for this specific watch, I think your choice is more timeless (no pun intended).


Am not into green. Not green minded. If I were, might have pulled the trigger on that green Tudor father Simon was mulling about. There’s one available in every Tudor boutique here that I have seen. Seems no takers.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Pongster said:


> Am not into green. Not green minded. If I were, might have pulled the trigger on that green Tudor father Simon was mulling about. There’s one available in every Tudor boutique here that I have seen. Seems no takers.


There is only one green watch.... and it was discontinued long before I made it to the top of any list.

The Tudor is Olive and I'd suggest that might speak to it's wide availability.

Can't go wrong with either of the Omega's being discussed. Both gorgeous and timeless in their own right.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> It’s the first time for me as well. I made sure that the installer is good, knew what they are doing, and took their time. The risks of an improper installation are scratches and water spots but are relatively rare if the installer is half decent.
> 
> I did the 5 year one for mine.


I kinda had no choice in ceramic installer — they did it while I was getting waterboarded by the finance guy — but mine's got a 5-year warranty, too. I'll read the fine print and see what I'm not allowed to do.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> The green is very nice, I love green, but for this specific watch, I think your choice is more timeless (no pun intended).


Gotta say I love that Speedy gold n green. If I could sell all my watches and own just one, that would be it - I love it. The Tudor gold/green 58 is wonderful - and the strap is lovely (though didn't go round my wrist - seriously!!!!). My AD has become a really good friend and he offered me at Xmas a hefty once a year entitlement for "friends and family" discount which meant I could have bought the gold 58 at the price of a stainless sub! I was sore tempted. But I couldn't justify or afford so bought the Ranger which I love. But that gold 58 is a beauty no question


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> Gotta say I love that Speedy gold n green. If I could sell all my watches and own just one, that would be it - I love it. The Tudor gold/green 58 is wonderful - and the strap is lovely (though didn't go round my wrist - seriously!!!!). My AD has become a really good friend and he offered me at Xmas a hefty once a year entitlement for "friends and family" discount which meant I could have bought the gold 58 at the price of a stainless sub! I was sore tempted. But I couldn't justify or afford so bought the Ranger which I love. But that gold 58 is a beauty no question
> View attachment 17145287


Si, me think that you weren't mentally ready as a priest to wear a gold watch (you expressed some reservations in this regard), and it's totally understandable, you'll get it when you will feel more comfortable about it (we're here to help 😉), he will still give you the discount, it's hard to not honor an offer once it's made.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Si, me think that you* weren't mentally ready as a priest to wear a gold watch* (you expressed some reservations in this regard), and it's totally understandable, you'll get it when you will feel more comfortable about it (we're here to help 😉), he will still give you the discount, it's hard to not honor an offer once it's made.


yes PF, you are perceptive


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> Gotta say I love that Speedy gold n green. If I could sell all my watches and own just one, that would be it - I love it. The Tudor gold/green 58 is wonderful - and the strap is lovely (though didn't go round my wrist - seriously!!!!). My AD has become a really good friend and he offered me at Xmas a hefty once a year entitlement for "friends and family" discount which meant I could have bought the gold 58 at the price of a stainless sub! I was sore tempted. But I couldn't justify or afford so bought the Ranger which I love. But that gold 58 is a beauty no question
> View attachment 17145287


Indeed father. The Tudor nato strap of the 58 barely fits me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Indeed father. The Tudor nato strap of the 58 barely fits me.


I think Tudor must be ordering shorter straps to save money, you know those straps are the finest in industry, don't you?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Short Tudor straps:

It’s odd - I just had the same experience less than a week ago(!). I was out shopping around and decided to purchase a Tudor GMT (again; I’ve really missed the reference). The AD was flush with stock and I tried the watch on OEM leather, woven fabric, and bracelet. I chose a fresh bracelet unit out of stock but noticed the same:

The single-pass, fixed bar strap would comfortably buckle on the last hole and -just- buckle on the second. My wrist is ~ 7.75 inches [19.5cm].

I’ve worn these proprietary straps in the past and don’t recall them being this short.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I have a 6.5” wrist and the single-pass nato on my BB58 Bronze was almost too short for me — not much excess strap.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> … don’t recall them being this short.


TWSS


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pongster said:


> TWSS


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Close PF. This is what i have on order.
> View attachment 17144266


Nice one Pong! Speaking of an exit watch, I had the pleasure of seeing the 222 at the VC Boutique earlier last past summer.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think Tudor must be ordering shorter straps to save money, you know those straps are the finest in industry, don't you?


Weird that Tudor's straps are always short. Personally I much prefer Omega's NATOs. Yes, they're expensive for a NATO, but the quality is first class.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I kinda had no choice in ceramic installer — they did it while I was getting waterboarded by the finance guy — but mine's got a 5-year warranty, too. I'll read the fine print and see what I'm not allowed to do.


Other than avoiding gas station automated car washes and highly abrasive chemicals, you can treat it normally. Probably don't need to wax it as often and it's easier to clean. The water drips right off.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I have a Peugeot pepper mill. It is ridiculously good.



SaMaster14 said:


> Got to add maui onion to Margherita pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Other than avoiding gas station automated car washes and highly abrasive chemicals, you can treat it normally. Probably don't need to wax it as often and it's easier to clean. *The water drips right off.*


Oh yeah, the repellency is awesome. Had some rainwater blowing right off the hood the other day on the highway; and the salt and junk from that same weekend self-rinsed off after another few days. I used to wax my previous car every couple months, but at the moment, I'm totally sold on ceramic.

I bought a couple bottles of ceramic spray quick detailer and such right after I got the car home, but I should've researched first, because it looks like they aren't needed.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


>


I swear I thought that shirt was a tattoo for about a split second


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Maui video slideshow. Paired with EDM/trance music (which may not be everyone's taste)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maui video slideshow. Paired with EDM/trance music (which may not be everyone's taste)


Good stuff. We absolutely love Hawaii. Planning to go to Oahu this summer.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Good stuff. We absolutely love Hawaii. Planning to go to Oahu this summer.


Maui has become like a home away from home!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> Maui has become like a home away from home!


I love Maui. I move that we plan a Maui GTG for the OoO Bros. Any seconders?

I'll bring my golf clubs.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I love Maui. I move that we plan a Maui GTG for the OoO Bros. Any seconders?
> 
> I'll bring my golf clubs.


We can meet up at Torneau Wailea and shame them for no inventory. 

Don’t remember if I posted it or not, but they had used early 2000s Pepsi and Coke for $14,500 and $17,500 respectively. I guess the market hasn’t caught up to the island…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> We can meet up at Torneau Wailea and shame them for no inventory.
> 
> Don’t remember if I posted it or not, but they had used early 2000s Pepsi and Coke for $14,500 and $17,500 respectively. I guess the market hasn’t caught up to the island…


It has been a while, but last time I was at Torneau Wailea, I was just lurking around the entrance when they specifically invited me in and almost forced me to try on a Hulk and a Platinum Day-Date. And their cases were fully-stocked!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> It has been a while, but last time I was at Torneau Wailea, I was just lurking around the entrance when they specifically invited me in and almost forced me to try on a Hulk and a Platinum Day-Date. And their cases were fully-stocked!


Crazy times!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I love Maui. I move that we plan a Maui GTG for the OoO Bros. Any seconders?
> 
> I'll bring my golf clubs.


I'm in!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

A client gifted me another moonswatch. At this rate, 9 more clients and I might complete the set.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> I'm in!


Me too. But I need a work cover.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Me too. But I need a work cover.


Your client, who moved to Hawaii, needs your globally renowned services in Maui for the next two weeks. Tough life but duty calls right?

PS - What's an OOO meet up without a fuzzy photo from Pong?!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> A client gifted me another moonswatch. At this rate, 9 more clients and I might complete the set.


Or you'll get 12 Jupiters!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Your client, who moved to Hawaii, needs your globally renowned services in Maui for the next two weeks. Tough life but duty calls right?
> 
> PS - What's an OOO meet up without a fuzzy photo from Pong?!


I actually have a client based in Honolulu. Been asking me to visit since now hard for him to travel here.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> Or you'll get 12 Jupiters!


Is Jupiter the worst of the lot, bro?

I heard Neptune is the most sought after nowadays.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> I actually have a client based in Honolulu. Been asking me to visit since now hard for him to travel here.


And I suppose he will require advice on Canadian law as well, right? Oh alright, I guess I can come along.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> And I suppose he will require advice on Canadian law as well, right? Oh alright, I guess I can come along.


And we need to meet in Maui. Choice of law was Canada and Philippines. But stipulated venue was Maui.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pongster said:


> Is Jupiter the worst of the lot, bro?
> 
> I heard Neptune is the most sought after nowadays.


No. It's the planet with 12 moons.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

King_Neptune said:


> No. It's the planet with 12 moons.


Oh. And then I thought it had more.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Finally COVID is clear for 5 days straight so wearing a watch again, what's up OoO brothers?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Finally COVID is clear for 5 days straight so wearing a watch again, what's up OoO brothers?
> View attachment 17153379


Glad to hear, but I never knew that watches were vulnerable to Covid 😬

Speaking of which, did you know that the variants are starting to have nicknames, just like Rolex? the last one is called "Kraken"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Glad to hear, but I never knew that watches were vulnerable to Covid 😬
> 
> Speaking of which, did you know that the variants are starting to have nicknames, just like Rolex? the last one is called "Kraken"


Yep, didn't wanna risk breathing onto my watches and give them something... 😝
Nope, never heard that one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Isnt it a hockey team?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------

